# Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016)



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

New year, new thread?

Link from part 4
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-4-a-1260410.html

And a deal on 44mm glycine incursore at Amazon. $462 auto or hand wind.

http://www.amazon.com/Glycine-3923-19L-LB9B-Incursore-Display-Mechanical/dp/B00CDPUIPW









http://www.amazon.com/Glycine-3922-19L-ST-LB9B-Incursore-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00MUSHT68









Only 1 each in stock.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Yay for the new thread


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

In.

And thanks to all of the diligent bargain hunters/posters!


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

Let me be the first to wish everyone a very happy new year. Good luck bargain hunting in the new year. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the great year of bargains. All of the guys who hunt for the deals here deserve some thanks from everyone.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Alpina and Eterna ride and other less affordable watches being discounted was a highlight of the last thread. It was a crazy few months. Hope it continues 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for all the great bargains and deals from the bros here. 

Happy New Year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I feel like a weight is off my digital shoulders. 

And I do agree with others that this is the slowest board I frequent. It's also the most un-user friendly in a handful of ways at times. I'm quick to admit I don't know the financial or level of commitment situation of the mods and admins but I too would be willing to buy an annual membership like I do other places if it supported more or more frequent improvements. Not to solely complain, I am happy to be here and appreciate greatly the board as a whole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dillard's New Years sale starts tomorrow morning in stores. "Permanently reduced" items will be an additional 50% off. The sale should also be online, but I'm not sure what time it starts.

My local store had a couple of nice Skagens that will be in the $40-50 range.

Men's Watches | Dillards


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> The Alpina and Eterna ride and other less affordable watches being discounted was a highlight of the last thread. It was a crazy few months. Hope it continues
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been here for long but I think the fake "sale" by CW last week was the most fun


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

In :-!


----------



## EVandy (Aug 17, 2015)

Ready for a great year!


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Good year team of bargain


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Go to The Watchery via Be Frugal and access the Flash Sale.

Get the Oris Men's Classic Automatic White dial on bracelet.
Get the Columbia Men's wraparound sunglasses, or another pair or something else for $34+
Use coupon code 'WINTER75'
With the Be Frugal 15% rebate, the price nets out to $535.50 for a rather awesome watch. With a pair of shades to boot.

Oris 0173375944091-0782061 Watches,Men's Classic Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

great cheap beater for $17 with 100m WR:

6499001._xfImport[/ATTACH]]Robot Check


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

SALE IS SHOWING TO END IN 1hr and a half in website page~~~
_Update: Sale time has ended, but it's still showing discounted price of $399_, so the deal is still alive.

Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic model H32519555 NIB for an outstanding *$306 *from TheWatchery after applying coupon *WINTER40 *and getting *15% cashback* from *befrugal*.
Lowest price available online for this model is ~$400.
Coupon _is SHOWING _on the befrugal watchery page, so it *should not revoke *the cashback.

*LINK HERE*














_Watch specs LINK
More photos LINK_

Happy New years gentlemen.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Happy 2016 to all!

Let this thread live on and continue draining my wallet!

S.


----------



## Cuincy (Oct 21, 2015)

Thanks for a great 2015 everyone! I went from being a looooooongtime sneakerhead to a WIS in 2015. Excited for a new year of trying to convince my wife that watches are my new thing. Cheers to an awesome 2016 full of deals!!!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Dillard's New Years sale starts tomorrow morning in stores. "Permanently reduced" items will be an additional 50% off. The sale should also be online, but I'm not sure what time it starts.
> 
> My local store had a couple of nice Skagens that will be in the $40-50 range.
> 
> Men's Watches | Dillards


On my way there when I wake. I used to clean up the clearance watches there before joining WUS, but unfortunately my local Dillard's only sells fashion watches. I'll take a look, though. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChiefWahoo said:


> On my way there when I wake. I used to clean up the clearance watches there before joining WUS, but unfortunately my local Dillard's only sells fashion watches. I'll take a look, though. Thanks for the reminder!


The watches in my store were similar to the ones on the web site.

There were also watch winders and cases in the "Men's Gifts" section. The winder was originally $150 marked down to $75, so it should be $37.50 tomorrow.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This cheapo Brooklyn is pleasant looking for $49.99 today at Jomadeals. And honking and fashiony at 53mm too.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Sihproma (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy new year bargains team


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Very happy for thread #5 but somewhat downtrodden that the CW debacle has matriculated its way to this beautiful young new thread. Keep that shi# in thread 4. I know your mad but read all about that on pages 950-990! This is page 1-3, let's pretend that bullshi# only happened on thread # 4. Deal?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Chief, get me a winder at that price :-!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Go to The Watchery via Be Frugal and access the Flash Sale.
> 
> Get the Oris Men's Classic Automatic White dial on bracelet.
> Get the Columbia Men's wraparound sunglasses, or another pair or something else for $34+
> ...


Looking for a white dial and this deal is very tempting. A great start to the new thread.

At times it gets a little heated but that shouldn't detract from all the great deals fellow members post on a daily basis.

Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

HammyMan37 said:


> Very happy for thread #5 but somewhat downtrodden that the CW debacle has matriculated its way to this beautiful young new thread. Keep that shi# in thread 4. I know your mad but read all about that on pages 950-990! This is page 1-3, let's pretend that bullshi# only happened on thread # 4. Deal?


And here I was hoping we had left behind the self appointed thread moderators. Guess not. LOL


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

makitmama said:


> great cheap beater for $17 with 100m WR:
> 
> 6499001[/ATTACH]]Robot Check


Be sure to buy two to avoid the shipping!

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Timex Men's TW2P713009J Weekender Collection Blue Watch With Blue Nylon Band $36.38 on Amazon, This is about a 50% saving, only 5 left tho......good luck, 
They won't ship to Australia or there would only be 4!


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Tissot Men's T0494071104700 PR100 Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch, Down 16% in the last 7 days. $334.64


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Amazon....Sorry


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> *Tissot Men's T0494071104700 PR100 Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch, Down 16% in the last 7 days. $334.64*


Thanks, but it's up for same price in JomaShop, and there's probably a discount coupon floating around so it should be even cheaper.
LINK

Sometimes _google shopping _can show better deals. It's a very useful tool.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it just me and my iPhone or is Dillard's only listing 24 watches?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

New thread, great!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Timex Men's TW2P713009J Weekender Collection Blue Watch With Blue Nylon Band (B00YTY8NA2)
Great price drop for the new year. Sells for $36


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

This thread is dangerous, entertaining and fruitful. Happy new year to all and a big thumbs up for all contributors.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241531 Original Chronograph Green Nylon Strap Watch for $169CDN. Same price for black. Tan for $167CDN. Grey for $292CDN. Pic from the same site, amazon Canada.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Im in again! Nice!


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Subbing for the dram...er....deals.


----------



## Sammygator (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks to all who find and post deals here. I've taken advantage of several of them. 

Happy new year, everyone!

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> And here I was hoping we had left behind the self appointed thread moderators. Guess not. LOL


More of a suggestion than a moderation. Also a bit sauced while writing and that never bodes well. I love this forum and especially this thread. I'll try to contribute with a deal next time and not my 2 cents.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Montblanc Timewalker Date Automatic Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Swiss Watch 105962 (B007KXCNOG).
Big price drop according to camelcamelcamel but the price is a bit too high for me
Really a great watch.. for $1,745.04 instead of average $1,889.52


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

not a bargain- more an ANTI-bargain. I hate to see people get taken advantage of... doesn't everyone compare prices online? Seiko SRP583, usually in the $230's to $300... on 'clearance' at Kohls for the great price of $500.

Seiko Men's Prospex Stainless Steel Automatic Watch - SRP583


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

makitmama said:


> not a bargain- more an ANTI-bargain. I hate to see people get taken advantage of... doesn't everyone compare prices online? Seiko SRP583, usually in the $230's to $300... on 'clearance' at Kohls for the great price of $500.
> 
> Seiko Men's Prospex Stainless Steel Automatic Watch - SRP583


Eh, to be fair, Kohls allows sooo many coupons, its hard see the "real" price on Kohls stuff. Starting on the 14th. There will be JEWELRY20 coupon for 20%, plus 30% if you use your Kohls card. So it would be around the regular range of $250 again.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> Hey Chief, get me a winder at that price :-!


The watch winders were 65% off in store, so I ended up buying 2 of this less expensive one for $24 each. Looks great for that price, and it's almost completely silent.

Berkshire Classic Automatic Watch Winder | Dillards


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I just wanted to be the first to say it: CAN WE PLEASE STOP ALL OF THE UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT AND GET BACK TO POSTING ONLY DEALS!!! :-d


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Wish all members a very prosperous new year! May we all be blessed with enough Prosperity to buy all the watches we wish, the Joy of being able to enjoy them and yet be able to keep the wives Happy!

And thankyou for posting some great deals through out!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

karlito said:


> I just wanted to be the first to say it: CAN WE PLEASE STOP ALL OF THE UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT AND GET BACK TO POSTING ONLY DEALS!!! :-d


If you don't post a deal (or an update to a deal), complaining about the "traffic" is just more traffic.

Wouldn't it be nice if EVERY "contribution" in the form of trolling and complaining was accompanied by a deal?



RyanD said:


> The watch winders were 65% off in store, so I ended up buying 2 of this less expensive one for $24 each. Looks great for that price, and it's almost completely silent.
> 
> Berkshire Classic Automatic Watch Winder | Dillards


Looks like the online store is sold out - there might be some more of these at the local stores.


----------



## Jellytime (Jul 19, 2013)

karlito said:


> I just wanted to be the first to say it: CAN WE PLEASE STOP ALL OF THE UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT AND GET BACK TO POSTING ONLY DEALS!!! :-d


UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

karlito said:


> I just wanted to be the first to say it: CAN WE PLEASE STOP ALL OF THE UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT AND GET BACK TO POSTING ONLY DEALS!!! :-d


U sociopath. ...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

karlito said:


> I just wanted to be the first to say it: CAN WE PLEASE STOP ALL OF THE UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT AND GET BACK TO POSTING ONLY DEALS!!! :-d


You mean a deals post like your last post in deals thread #4?



karlito said:


> Tell her that it is consider "hobby" money that would otherwise be spent on booze, illicit drugs, prostitutes, or some other marriage destroying vice.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Question about befrugal: For The Watchery it says, 


"15% Cash Back on Company Owned Brand Products
10% Cash Back on Other"

So is the 15% cash back for products that have "The Watchery" as brand name? The language is kind of confusing. Figured someone might have ordered from them already and knows the deal.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> SALE IS SHOWING TO END IN 1hr and a half in website page~~~
> _Update: Sale time has ended, but it's still showing discounted price of $399_, so the deal is still alive.
> 
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic model H32519555 NIB for an outstanding *$306 *from TheWatchery after applying coupon *WINTER40 *and getting *15% cashback* from *befrugal*.
> ...


Damn I missed that one. Nice watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Question about befrugal: For The Watchery it says,
> 
> "15% Cash Back on Company Owned Brand Products
> 10% Cash Back on Other"
> ...


Yes, I think that is correct. You'll get 10% back on most items.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just so happy to see that the new year and new thread are off to such a positive start...



HammyMan37 said:


> Very happy for thread #5 but somewhat downtrodden that the CW debacle has matriculated its way to this beautiful young new thread. Keep that shi# in thread 4. I know your mad but read all about that on pages 950-990! This is page 1-3, let's pretend that bullshi# only happened on thread # 4. Deal?





cel4145 said:


> And here I was hoping we had left behind the self appointed thread moderators. Guess not. LOL





karlito said:


> I just wanted to be the first to say it: CAN WE PLEASE STOP ALL OF THE UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT AND GET BACK TO POSTING ONLY DEALS!!! :-d





Jellytime said:


> UNNECESSARY CHIT CHAT





bofff said:


> U sociopath. ...





cel4145 said:


> You mean a deals post like your last post in deals thread #4?


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

First deals post. Creation has a New Years sale here: http://www.creationwatches.com/products/new-year-sale-304/

Use the coupon code NEWYEAR for 10 percent off.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Just so happy to see that the new year and new thread are off to such a positive start...


It's good when this thread is active,regardless of the nature of the comments. I learned to love these cranky comments.. At least they're showing face.. Not like those deals thiefs in the shadows. I hate those leeches.
On a related note, I think some comments you quoted were dark jokes to rustle some jimmies &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Yes, I think that is correct. You'll get 10% back on most items.


I assume that the 15 percent applies to one of the watch brands owned by Swiss Watch International, the parent company that owns The Watchery and World of Watches. But, that is just an assumption.

Here is a list of their brands...

http://www.swisswatchintl.com/brands.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I assume that the 15 percent applies to one of the watch brands owned by Swiss Watch International, the parent company that owns The Watchery and World of Watches. But, that is just an assumption.
> 
> Here is a list of their brands...
> 
> The SWI Group - Brands


That makes sense now. Thanks


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Man, this Orient Star is quite the looker! Could it be my first pick up of 2016??? Orient Star Automatic Power Reserve Open Heart SDK02002F Men's Watch



no-fi said:


> First deals post. Creation has a New Years sale here: Watches sale for the new year 2016!
> 
> Use the coupon code NEWYEAR for 10 percent off.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Ashford has a Victorinox Maverick for $153 and free shipping. Looks like a good deal to me but I'm new to watches. (Can't post links or pictures because of post count.)


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Man, this Orient Star is quite the looker! Could it be my first pick up of 2016??? Orient Star Automatic Power Reserve Open Heart SDK02002F Men's Watch


The black dial/brown strap version is $65 USD cheaper at $399 USD here: Orient Star Automatic Power Reserve Open Heart SDK02001B Men's Watch


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm sorry if this one has been already posted, but it sounds like a good price for the Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L ($149.99 w/free shipping & in stock).

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Men's Watch BN0151-09L - Promaster - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Joma shop has men's Maurice Lacroix auto chrono for $829 with coupon XMAS20, three version are available 
http://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lac...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ








And the additional % off from your favorite cash back site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Ashford has a Victorinox Maverick for $153 and free shipping. Looks like a good deal to me but I'm new to watches. (Can't post links or pictures because of post count.)


Are you talking about the 241434 white dial Maverick GS chronograph?

(note that information doesn't require a link  )


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HammyMan37 said:


> More of a suggestion than a moderation. Also a bit sauced while writing and that never bodes well. I love this forum and especially this thread. I'll try to contribute with a deal next time and not my 2 cents.


 Inebriated posting is never good. Neither is inebriated watch buying.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Man, this Orient Star is quite the looker! Could it be my first pick up of 2016??? Orient Star Automatic Power Reserve Open Heart SDK02002F Men's Watch


Nice find. I really like this one:



Slant said:


> The black dial/brown strap version is $65 USD cheaper at $399 USD here: Orient Star Automatic Power Reserve Open Heart SDK02001B Men's Watch


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Are you talking about the 241434 white dial Maverick GS chronograph?
> 
> (note that information doesn't require a link  )


I should have included more information with that post. It is the Victorinox 241439 Maverick GS Silver Dial Watch.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Man, this Orient Star is quite the looker! Could it be my first pick up of 2016??? Orient Star Automatic Power Reserve Open Heart SDK02002F Men's Watch


Thank God it has an open movement window, otherwise I'd be helplessly captivated.
2016 just clicked in damn it!... I'm not supposed to lose it this soon.


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

Slant said:


> The black dial/brown strap version is $65 USD cheaper at $399 USD here: Orient Star Automatic Power Reserve Open Heart SDK02001B Men's Watch


I Swore off buying for awhile, but this may wreck me


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Warning to those small wristed folks like me who want to pick up either one of the Orient Somes listed above:










Looks like they only have ONE sewed-in keeper so if you use the tighter holes the strap end might hang out and _flap_ around a bit.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Minitron said:


> Ashford has a Victorinox Maverick for $153 and free shipping. Looks like a good deal to me but I'm new to watches. (Can't post links or pictures because of post count.)


I'll help you out. For those interested.

Good find for a newbie 










http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/v...AA6175A81.prd-store63?nid=cpg_cat1590056&so=2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

joey79 said:


> I'll help you out. For those interested.
> 
> Good find for a newbie
> 
> ...


http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/victorinox-swiss-army/classic/classic-maverick-gs/241439.pid


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch $17.49 plus a few bucks for shipping, free if you buy 2.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

As I think about it, I paid $35 for mine (black) a few years back at Wallyworld.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch $17.49 plus a few bucks for shipping, free if you buy 2.
> 
> View attachment 6511362


You guys are damn lucky. Due to shipping costs I unable to take advantage of those types of deals 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nautica Men's N14555G NST Stainless Steel Watch with Blue Resin Band (B0014JID14) for $77


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> Not your normal bargain, but this is the cheapest minimal stitch strap I have found. If they had more colors I would give it a shot.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Leath...h-Spring-Bars-Buckle-/281880696209?nav=SEARCH


I ordered one after seeing the link given in the previous thread and just received it in the mail yesterday. Here are some pictures.


































Doesn't really go well with this watch though.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Legan said:


> I ordered one after seeing the link given in the previous thread and just received it in the mail yesterday. Here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered 3 of those too. Decent quality, not the best but far from extremely cheap. Could also work with rally perforations.

One thing: the black is not black but dark brown!


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

SNK809 black on bracelet for $59 at skywatches in Singapore


----------



## Avallon (Jan 12, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Montblanc Timewalker Date Automatic Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Swiss Watch 105962 (B007KXCNOG).
> Big price drop according to camelcamelcamel but the price is a bit too high for me
> Really a great watch.. for $1,745.04 instead of average $1,889.52
> View attachment 6503250


If you want it cheaper - have a look here ($1495).

105962 MontBlanc Timewalker Automatic Mens Watch.

Incidentally I believe the Timewalker was on a Lightning Deal for even less than that around Black Friday.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jacques Lemans Men's 1-1723E Porto Automatic Sport Analog Automatic Movement Watch $83 on Warehouse Deals

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0090XCXBM/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Jacques Lemans Men's 1-1723E Porto Automatic Sport Analog Automatic Movement Watch $83 on Warehouse Deals
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0090XCXBM/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


It's only $89.33 brand new.

http://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Lemans-1-1723E-Automatic-Movement/dp/B0090XCXBM/


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks like cheap Citizens for Australians at Starbuy. [STRIKE]I had a quick look and they don't appear to ship outside Australia.[/STRIKE] To ship outside Australia, you need to check out using PayPal and then additional shipping charges are added on ($15 for USA).

They are an AD, so these come with Citizen warranty.

I'm not too sure if these are truly deals as I'm not up to date on Citizen pricing. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm mistaken. I tried searching for comparative pricing, but came up empty for current pricing on many of the models, but the ones I did find seemed to be more expensive than these prices.

The entire sale is at Citizen Watch Online Flagship Store: StarBuy

There are too many to list all models, but I've picked out a few.

*Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Super Titanium BJ8075-58F: StarBuy - 249AUD

*This is 393.75USD on Amazon.








*Citizen Promaster Land BM6401-58E: StarBuy - 199AUD
*








*Citizen Promaster Mens Scuba Fin Eco-Drive BN0095-08E: StarBuy - 229AUD*







*
Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Stainless Steel AW0020-59E: StarBuy - 119AUD

*







*
Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Stainless Steel Case BV1085-14E: StarBuy - 119AUD*








*Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Stainless Steel BM8470-11E: StarBuy - 129AUD*








*Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Leather Strap BM6758-06A: StarBuy - 139AUD*


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Just noticed the new thread and Im already 9 pages back!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

For the outdoorsmen among us, or those that really really love camo, I came across this while browsing Amazon - the SRP221 that runs on the handwindable/hack able 4R36 movement for $89 bucks. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008A...-51&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=Srp+seiko


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

taike said:


> New year, new thread?
> 
> Link from part 4
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-4-a-1260410.html
> ...


Too bad about the Roman numerals, otherwise I'd be interested.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

EDIT: sorry, posted by mistake.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Anyone looking for a nice green dial watch, Bulova Accutron II Surveyor Leather Mens Watch 96B211 at Jacob Time for $175

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor Leather Mens Watch 96B211


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: Rip Curl Men's A2731BLK Maverick Chrono Analog-Display Quartz Silver-Tone Watch
currently only $130 which is lower than the lowest price ever for this watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery deals with that 10% BeFrugal rebate just keep on coming....

Pre-owned Zenith men's Elite Automatic brown watch, model 01112568-21-PO, with coupon code WINTER125 and the BeFrugal 10% rebate nets to *$1461.50*. Used or not, that's an incredible price on a Zenith automatic that's only 7mm thick. And it's only a 37mm case for those of you with smaller wrists or who desire a more classic-sized dress watch.

Zenith 01112568-21-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Elite Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Luxury Zenith Automatic Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watchery deals with that 10% BeFrugal rebate just keep on coming....
> 
> Pre-owned Zenith men's Elite Automatic brown watch, model 01112568-21-PO, with coupon code WINTER125 and the BeFrugal 10% rebate nets to *$1461.50*. Used or not, that's an incredible price on a Zenith automatic that's only 7mm thick. And it's only a 37mm case for those of you with smaller wrists or who desire a more classic-sized dress watch.
> 
> ...


I just looked at an Elite on Govberg's site an hour ago. I saw your post and went to pull that link for comparison but it had sold. Nevertheless, it was at least a few hundred dollars more.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

gregington said:


> Looks like cheap Citizens for Australians at Starbuy. I had a quick look and they don't appear to ship outside Australia. They are an AD, so these come with Citizen warranty.
> 
> I'm not too sure if these are truly deals as I'm not up to date on Citizen pricing. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm mistaken. I tried searching for comparative pricing, but came up empty for current pricing on many of the models, but the ones I did find seemed to be more expensive than these prices.
> 
> ...


Good to see some Aussie deals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gregington said:


> Looks like cheap Citizens for Australians at Starbuy. I had a quick look and they don't appear to ship outside Australia. They are an AD, so these come with Citizen warranty.
> 
> I'm not too sure if these are truly deals as I'm not up to date on Citizen pricing. I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm mistaken. I tried searching for comparative pricing, but came up empty for current pricing on many of the models, but the ones I did find seemed to be more expensive than these prices.
> 
> ...


Those all look like great prices. I am familiar with the BJ8075 and the price works out to $226 USD and Ive never seen the black one under $300 before.

Then the BM6401 is a very sought after model especially with the promaster logo and the bracelet. Very comfortable, very good lume, and near perfect size (IMO). This and the seiko Monster were what got me interested in watches in the first place. At $180 USD the price is what i paid for it 5 years ago.

Good find! I do think they will ship to the USA though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

You Aussie's are keeping that 6401 for yourselves. I tried to order that one from that same store and they would not ship it. Bunch of Yobbo's at Starbuy. 

And here is a good deal for this RipCurl that just went live on Amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2K4MKC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VKE5MK1VVX6K9PN90DW



joey79 said:


> Good to see some Aussie deals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Good find! I do think they will ship to the USA though.


I changed the shipping info on the original post to reflect this.



Rocat said:


> You Aussie's are keeping that 6401 for yourselves. I tried to order that one from that same store and they would not ship it. Bunch of Yobbo's at Starbuy.


And then had to change it back again! 

If I didn't just buy a SARB065 Cocktail Time (which hopefully will arrive this week), I'd get something from this sale for myself.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Rocat said:


> You Aussie's are keeping that 6401 for yourselves. I tried to order that one from that same store and they would not ship it. Bunch of Yobbo's at Starbuy.
> 
> And here is a good deal for this RipCurl that just went live on Amazon.
> Amazon.com: Rip Curl Men's A1015 "Trestles Oceansearch" Digital Tide Surf Watch: Rip Curl: Watches


Try the PayPal checkout if you haven't. They shipped me one this past year, and I just put in a order for another through the PP checkout. When it takes you back to their site, you have to click on the shipping tab, and add $15 s&h. Came to $146.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

BDC said:


> Try the PayPal checkout if you haven't. They shipped me one this past year, and I just put in a order for another through the PP checkout. When it takes you back to their site, you have to click on the shipping tab, and add $15 s&h.


Thanks for the info, original post updated.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Rocat said:


> You Aussie's are keeping that 6401 for yourselves. I tried to order that one from that same store and they would not ship it. Bunch of Yobbo's at Starbuy.
> 
> And here is a good deal for this RipCurl that just went live on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2K4MKC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VKE5MK1VVX6K9PN90DW


It's only fair. We miss out on many deals because either the shipping is too expensive or shipping not allowed to Australia lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Victorinox Officer's day-date automatic for $307 via seller "Broadway Watches" on Amazon.com:
Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Officers Watch and Knife Set 241591.1: Victorinox: Watches









This is the best price I've ever seen for the automatic version of this watch. It's extremely tempting at that price, but there's only one picture provided and it seems too good to be true, at least to me. Buy at your own risk, as usual, but I thought I'd share anyway.

Edit: I don't mean to accuse the seller of being shady, I just don't have any experience with them and so I don't know. They seem well-reviewed on Amazon though.

Edit 2: These must be discontinued and stock is being cleared out or something. I couldn't find it on Victorinox's official site. Just found the it @ JacobTime for $288!
http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Swiss-Army-Victorinox-Officers-Mens-Watch-241591-1-p-37686.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub automatic model H78615335 for $399 with coupon code 'DMKHAKI399'

With a BeFrugal rebate it nets out to *$363.06*.

I need to slow down, but I'm super-tempted at that price.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615335 Men's Watch


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

STOP.........wife is threatening to take all my internet connectable devices away from me.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> STOP.........wife is threatening to take all my internet connectable devices away from me.


They have internet connected computers at the library. Just FYI.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Rocat said:


> You Aussie's are keeping that 6401 for yourselves. I tried to order that one from that same store and they would not ship it. Bunch of Yobbo's at Starbuy.
> 
> And here is a good deal for this RipCurl that just went live on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2K4MKC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1VKE5MK1VVX6K9PN90DW


Here is their Ebay site and their dearer web site has a lot more watches but most prices are dearer starbuyau on eBay Ladies & Mens Watches - Star Jewels


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Victorinox Officer's day-date automatic for $307 via seller "Broadway Watches" on Amazon.com:
> Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Officers Watch and Knife Set 241591.1: Victorinox: Watches
> 
> View attachment 6520562
> ...


Yes, discontinued.

$260.45 for first time jet.com buyers with code SCARYMOMMY2016

https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...atch-2415911/9214569279de4fa18353b36f9be42639


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub automatic model H78615335 for $399 with coupon code 'DMKHAKI399'
> 
> With a BeFrugal rebate it nets out to *$363.06*.
> 
> ...


Not too shabby. Most Hamiltons, my Khaki Scuba included, are a bit more conservative looking. This is a bit edgy without pushing the envelope too hard. I think it comes off well with the 'goods'--ETA movement, sapphire crystal, screw down crown, etc. Hamilton's attention to detail is quite good and while perhaps their metal bracelets sometimes are the weakest component, that's not an issue here. At $363 VS $800 on Amazon if it didn't float your boat, someone would probably rebuy it for close to that price.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Yes, discontinued.
> 
> $260.45 for first time jet.com buyers with code SCARYMOMMY2016
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...atch-2415911/9214569279de4fa18353b36f9be42639


The product pictures are not doing it justice, either. After glancing through the various photos in a Google image search, it looks to have the same dark metallic reflective numerals on the dial as my Maverick GS Dual Time. When the light catches it one way, they are almost black to merge with the dial background. And at another angle, they will become mirror reflective. This video shows the effect on the Maverick GS Dual Time (watch the beginning and end):


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> The product pictures are not doing it justice, either. After glancing through the various photos in a Google image search, it looks to have the same dark metallic reflective numerals on the dial as my Maverick GS Dual Time. When the light catches it one way, they are almost black to merge with the dial background. And at another angle, they will become mirror reflective. This video shows the effect on the Maverick GS Dual Time (watch the beginning and end):


Beautiful. Too bad the video clip you posted is not for the watch being offered. If the Maverick GS (love that sub-dial) was listed at that price, I'd be all over it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Beautiful. Too bad the video clip you posted is not for the watch being offered. If the Maverick GS (love that sub-dial) was listed at that price, I'd be all over it.


It's even cheaper than that. Here it is with a metal bracelet for $188
Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241441 Men's Watch
The bracelet is decent, so definitely nice to have


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> It's even cheaper than that. Here it is with a metal bracelet for $188
> Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241441 Men's Watch
> The bracelet is decent, so definitely nice to have


Man that is tempting...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> It's even cheaper than that. Here it is with a metal bracelet for $188
> Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241441 Men's Watch
> The bracelet is decent, so definitely nice to have


if i recall correctly it was at $150 on an amazon lightning deal just a cpl weeks ago  i put it twice in my cart and couldnt press buy both times ...


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Frederick Constant Classic Index automatic watch w/ black dial on ss bracelet on sale for $410 @ Gemnation: Frederique Constant Index Mens Watch Model: FC-303BN5B6B

BUT my friend and girlfriend's brother both got it for $370 since Gemnation was EASILY willing to match the white dial version that sold for $370 which is now sold out. Just email them or call and they will match the $370 price but even at $410 it's a great price!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

SARB065 cocktail time on massdrop again for 324$








https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

One for the UK:

Black Citizen Royal Marines - £145 (plus there is cashback on various sites)









Exclusive Citizen Eco-Drive men's black ion plated watch Â - Ernest Jones


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

taike said:


> Yes, discontinued.
> $260.45 for first time jet.com buyers with code SCARYMOMMY2016
> https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...atch-2415911/9214569279de4fa18353b36f9be42639


Jet says code 15NOW is 15% off for first time buyers. But, what's less encouraging for using Jet is that their description says it's a Quartz despite "automatic" on the watch's face. Is Jet generally that poor with their descriptions? Are they otherwise ok to deal with? It's mighty tempting!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

crysman2000 said:


> Frederick Constant Classic Index automatic watch w/ black dial on ss bracelet on sale for $410 @ Gemnation: Frederique Constant Index Mens Watch Model: FC-303BN5B6B
> 
> BUT my friend and girlfriend's brother both got it for $370 since Gemnation was EASILY willing to match the white dial version that sold for $370 which is now sold out. Just email them or call and they will match the $370 price but even at $410 it's a great price!
> 
> View attachment 6522682


Damn, i paid $410! Haha, still a steal this watch is worth double the price easily. This black version is not exactly the same as the white one they had on sale though. The white dial has smaller roman numerals and misses the red mark at 12 that make this black version more appealing imo!


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

This look nice 
Happy new year all

Revue Thommen 16053.2533 - Reloj analógico automático para hombre con correa de piel, color ***** https://www.amazon.es/dp/B007VZQXS0/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_VbqIwbYB4ZAA4









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Might be difficult to pass on this one at only $37.99...https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-20-count-watch-box-with-tool-kit


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

The digital Seiko Alpinists are deeply discounted on amazon. Currently priced between $44 and $54. 80%+ discounted. Good prices for your exercise nuts that are tired of the usual digital sports watches.

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SBEB001 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Clothing

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SBEB005 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SBEB003 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Watches

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SBEB011 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Blue Watch: Watches



Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

*A couple for ladies:

Casio Women's LW-202H-6AVCF Illuminator Stainless Steel Watch with Purple Band under $15 on amazon - pic from their site.*









*Seiko Women's SUT177 Analog Display Japanese SOLAR Quartz Silver Watch $59
on same site.*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Alansmithee said:


> One for the UK:
> 
> Black Citizen Royal Marines - £145 (plus there is cashback on various sites)
> 
> ...


48mm


----------



## Agent_719 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Hiro. Bought the Mt Fuji edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> 48mm


It's a variation on the 06e so it will be 42mm ? Would be odd to make a new casing in that situation.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 for $177.99 on bracelet at The Watchery
Use promo code winter20 for $20 off.
$157.99 final price. 
Seiko SKX009K2 Watches,Men's Automatic Silver-Tone SS Navy Blue Dial, Diver Seiko Automatic Watches


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Agent_719 said:


> Thanks Hiro. Bought the Mt Fuji edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a wrist shot (not mine)










Also, I think the band is interchangeable with any 18mm band. Would probably go well with nato.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Agent_719 said:


> Thanks Hiro. Bought the Mt Fuji edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome Agent_719!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Robangel said:


> Not too shabby. Most Hamiltons, my Khaki Scuba included, are a bit more conservative looking. This is a bit edgy without pushing the envelope too hard. I think it comes off well with the 'goods'--ETA movement, sapphire crystal, screw down crown, etc. Hamilton's attention to detail is quite good and while perhaps their metal bracelets sometimes are the weakest component, that's not an issue here. At $363 VS $800 on Amazon if it didn't float your boat, someone would probably rebuy it for close to that price.


I tried this Hamilton diver on two days ago at local AD. I prefer bracelets in general, but this rubber strap was extremely comfortable on wrist and good looking.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> The digital Seiko Alpinists are deeply discounted on amazon. Currently priced between $44 and $54. 80%+ discounted. Good prices for your exercise nuts that are tired of the usual digital sports watches.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SBEB001 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Clothing
> 
> ...


Great deal, especially when you consider these sold for well over $200 when they were first released.

I have numerous Seiko dive watches and would have been cool adding a digital.

Shame no shipping to Aus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

one more for the ladies:
*Wenger Women's 72820 Stainless Steel Watch with Brown Leather Band under $63
on amazon*


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Jet says code 15NOW is 15% off for first time buyers. But, what's less encouraging for using Jet is that their description says it's a Quartz despite "automatic" on the watch's face. Is Jet generally that poor with their descriptions? Are they otherwise ok to deal with? It's mighty tempting!


Jet likely doesn't provide the listing data. Jet's products are provided by thirty party sellers, much like third party sellers on Amazon. Put the item in your cart, go to checkout, and you'll see who the seller is.

I've bought several watches from Jet without a problem.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Several Nixon Watches dropped in price today:

Nixon Men's A105 Sentry 42mm Stainless Steel Leather Quartz Movement Watch for $80 instead of Average $130








Also the Nixon Men's A1051041 Sentry Leather Watch (B004N49FS2) dropped in a similar way.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Deal of the day just rolled around on Gemnation. Alpina nightlife black Quartz $199 http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely didn't need this, but kinda cool and too cheap to pass on. Blue Mt. Fuji limited edition ordered. Even better still...this qualified for an additional 8.5% cashback through BeFrugal since it's listed on Amazon under the "Outdoor Recreation" department!


hiro1963 said:


> The digital Seiko Alpinists are deeply discounted on amazon. Currently priced between $44 and $54. 80%+ discounted. Good prices for your exercise nuts that are tired of the usual digital sports watches.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SBEB001 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Clothing
> 
> ...


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Originally Posted by *cel4145* 
_It's even cheaper than that. Here it is with a metal bracelet for $188
Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241441 Men's Watch
The bracelet is decent, so definitely nice to have_

FYI: This deal is still intact at Ashford. This is great price on a solid sport chrono.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

rwe416 said:


> Seiko SKX009 for $177.99 on bracelet at The Watchery
> Use promo code winter20 for $20 off.
> $157.99 final price.
> Seiko SKX009K2 Watches,Men's Automatic Silver-Tone SS Navy Blue Dial, Diver Seiko Automatic Watches


Also, sign up for their email list (just unsubscribe later) and get another $20 off!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

cmhwatch said:


> Also, sign up for their email list (just unsubscribe later) and get another $20 off!!


I believe you have to spend over $200 to use the email list code.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

mannal said:


> I believe you have to spend over $200 to use the email list code.


You are correct my friend.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Gevril Men's 2000 Columbus Circle Automatic at Warehouse Deals for $373
Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Gevril Men's 2000 Columbus Circle Automatic Stainless Steel Day-Date Watch With Handmade Leather Strap


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, a few FC watches available at Touchofmodern

hope the link helps

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/frederique-constant-3f6de206-a47b-4683-81bd-1bcddf061d14


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, a few FC watches available at Touchofmodern
> 
> hope the link helps
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/frederique-constant-3f6de206-a47b-4683-81bd-1bcddf061d14


Additional deals still available here as well:

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, a few FC watches available at Touchofmodern
> 
> hope the link helps
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/frederique-constant-3f6de206-a47b-4683-81bd-1bcddf061d14


4% rebate on mr rebates as well.

in particular this is way cheaper than anywhere else i could find. very nice watch too it's very tempting:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...d-1bcddf061d14/runabout-automatic-fc-365rm5b4


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Healey automatic that always seems to catch my eye for $499, too. Solid prices.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

btw does anyone know how the ToM warranties work? are they manufacturer warranties or ToM offers their own?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cmhwatch said:


> Originally Posted by *cel4145*
> _It's even cheaper than that. Here it is with a metal bracelet for $188
> Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241441 Men's Watch
> The bracelet is decent, so definitely nice to have_
> ...


That model is not a chrono. It is a dual time.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> *Gevril Men's 2000 Columbus Circle Automatic at Warehouse Deals for $373*
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Gevril Men's 2000 Columbus Circle Automatic Stainless Steel Day-Date Watch With Handmade Leather Strap


For what it is worth, these watches retail for around $4,000. The cheapest I've seen was on a lightning deal last month, where they were $599. There was only one and it sold in less than 5 minutes. At $373, these are an absolute steal.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> That model is not a chronic. It is a dual time.


Someone's spellchecker has learned some words from the cool kids dictionary.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

Originally Posted by *mannal* 
_I believe you have to spend over $200 to use the email list code.
_


rwe416 said:


> You are correct my friend.


FYI: The $20 email offer popped up when I was simply browsing, I wasn't even at checkout or in the shopping cart.


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

rwe416 said:


> Seiko SKX009 for $177.99 on bracelet at The Watchery
> Use promo code winter20 for $20 off.
> $157.99 final price.
> Seiko SKX009K2 Watches,Men's Automatic Silver-Tone SS Navy Blue Dial, Diver Seiko Automatic Watches


I planned to order from Jomashop today at $180. Thanks for saving me $20 and letting me get $8 from Ebates.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Amazon has the MOMENTUM Base-Layer on [sale](Amazon.com: Momentum Men's 1M-SP76B4 Base Layer Analog Display Japanese Quartz Green Watch: Watches) for $57.

It's nothing mind-blowing, but I have one that I paid $100 for...










...and it's easily worth that much. I love the sandwich dial, and it's solid as a rock, but the lume sucks (I'm gonna relume mine).


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

danktrees said:


> btw does anyone know how the ToM warranties work? are they manufacturer warranties or ToM offers their own?


Warranty is provided by "vendor" which is whomever ToM got the watches from.

I had an issue once (which I decided not to pursue though) and they directed me to Gemnation, their vendor/supplier for my particular case.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> The digital Seiko Alpinists are deeply discounted on amazon. Currently priced between $44 and $54. 80%+ discounted. Good prices for your exercise nuts that are tired of the usual digital sports watches.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SBEB001 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch: Clothing
> 
> ...


Anyone flying to Europe from the US willing to bring me one? ;-)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation at Ashford

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch

A 2824-2 on a bracelet from a name brand

$371.80


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Any of you added the "Honey" extension to Chrome? I added it last night. So if you go to a watch site and add something to your cart, honey will automatically search the net for applicable coupons and apply them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry, no...but I am diggin' your avatar!



cuica said:


> Anyone flying to Europe from the US willing to bring me one? ;-)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This goes on sale via Fatwallet for around $338 (plus cashback) on a fairly regular basis.



mannal said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation at Ashford
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

double post


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I prefer the Steelix Field Watch for USD$45.99 plus delivery - http://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-S...6&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Momentum


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Any of you added the "Honey" extension to Chrome? I added it last night. So if you go to a watch site and add something to your cart, honey will automatically search the net for applicable coupons and apply them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
> 
> I use Honey and the eBates plugin


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches has a number of different Oris Artix GT models, chrono and regular, at great prices.

Search Results

One that really caught my eye was this model on black leather for $749.99. Via GivingAssistant.org you get the 10% discount, which would take it to *$674.99*. I'm not sure if it's a glitch on my computer's part, but I can't get ANY coupon codes to work with this, and that's unusual for WoW, so I suggest you give some a try.

Great review and photos from here on WUS:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/oris-artix-gt-day-date-review-no-love-2117282.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Cool. Will start watching for it.



dumberdrummer said:


> This goes on sale via Fatwallet for around $338 (plus cashback) on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> World of Watches has a number of different Oris Artix GT models, chrono and regular, at great prices.
> 
> Search Results
> 
> ...


i dont think those codes work any more. checking other sites like mr rebates, ebates etc. they dont have those codes listed.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Triwa watches, and more, deal:

https://triwa.com/en-au/outlet/


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Touch Of Modern is having a Revue Thommen sale of up to 80% off.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cryptguard said:


> Touch Of Modern is having a Revue Thommen sale of up to 80% off.


That XL Retro Airspeed is a hand-wound thing of beauty for $429.99. Almost $1,100 on Jomashop!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Random question and I thought the deal hunters here might know; does anyone know of any gray market sites that sell Eberhard watches? Thanks for any input.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Random question and I thought the deal hunters here might know; does anyone know of any gray market sites that sell Eberhard watches? Thanks for any input.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I'd like to know too. It seems only Chrono24 vendors have them.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> I'd like to know too. It seems only Chrono24 vendors have them.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I just found Arizona Fine Time has some models at steep discounts and they are an AD.
My problem is, I want the Contograf, full retail is almost $6k for a watch with what I believe is a Valjoux7750 and that is just absurd.









AFT has them on sale for between $2400-$2500 but I still feel that's a bit high given the movement they are utilizing.

http://www.azfinetime.com/eberhard-co/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I just found Arizona Fine Time has some models at steep discounts and they are an AD.
> My problem is, I want the Contograf, full retail is almost $6k for a watch with what I believe is a Valjoux7750 and that is just absurd.
> 
> View attachment 6534922
> ...


Thanks, I'm after the Géant 4 titanium which they don't seem to carry, but I'll keep a look out in future.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

MEzz said:


> SARB065 cocktail time on massdrop again for 324$
> View attachment 6523010
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?mode=guest_open


Damn, the timing is a few weeks short on this one. Starting a new job on the 19th and I want one of these as a reward. I'm trying to be good however and only spend what I have in hand...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the Deep Blue code, it arrived today, did not see who posted it but feels like at I got a good deal for $99USD + Postage.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

my order for the white dial didn't go through. Will take it as an omen that my watch box is already too full.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

_Skywatches has the 42mm Seiko 5 Black SNZG15K1 for USD$90.00 (AUD$125.10) Delivered - Seiko 5 Automatic 100m Watches SNZG15K1 SNZG15K_
_






__
__Seiko 5 Bl__u__e SNZG11__K1__ for USD$93.00 (AUD$129.27) Delivered - Seiko 5 Automatic Sports Mens Watch SNZG11K1_
_






_


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

garf666 said:


> my order for the white dial didn't go through. Will take it as an omen that my watch box is already too full.


Shame that its a really nice watch


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Shame that its a really nice watch


Mine arrived today aswell. Fast shipping to Sydney considering its holiday season.








Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

stop tempting me! offer is still on


Edit: looked again but postage to Dubai is too expensive and the site doesn't let me ship to my US forwarding address even when paying by paypal.


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

Go to your paypal account and change your primary shipping address to your forwarding one, works for me.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> I just found Arizona Fine Time has some models at steep discounts and they are an AD.
> My problem is, I want the Contograf, full retail is almost $6k for a watch with what I believe is a Valjoux7750 and that is just absurd.
> 
> View attachment 6534922
> ...


Considering that IWC, Breitling, Omega, and others use the 7750 I hardly think the price is absurd. Believe it or not the 7750 is a very good movement, especially in its higher grades. Certainly more dependable than many of the manufacture chronographs which can be quite delicate and expensive to service.

NM


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

tried that. it doesn't show any of my Delivery addresses and will only allow me to add another UAE address.

will save the money towards another watch later in the year


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

This one is going further down at 53.82$:

Robot Check

If anyone is flying to Europe and he's willing to bring me one... ;-)


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

cuica said:


> This one is going further down at 53.82$:
> 
> Robot Check
> 
> If anyone is flying to Europe and he's willing to bring me one... ;-)


Or Australia. It's a great deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> Touch Of Modern is having a Revue Thommen sale of up to 80% off.


It says sale ended.

Also, be careful with TOM, their prices can be pretty high. The Claude Bernard quartz watches they are selling for $500 can be regularly found on Amazon for around $100 more or less.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> Considering that IWC, Breitling, Omega, and others use the 7750 I hardly think the price is absurd. Believe it or not the 7750 is a very good movement, especially in its higher grades. Certainly more dependable than many of the manufacture chronographs which can be quite delicate and expensive to service.
> 
> NM


Not questioning the quality of the movement, only that you can find quality watches using it for sub-$2k. Personally, wouldn't pay more than that for a watch using the 7750.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## chompchomp (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks nice but rather steep for a basic 7750-based chrono, not really worth an extra $2000 over the $500 RT bicompax.



RyanPatrick said:


> sanriopurin said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know too. It seems only Chrono24 vendors have them.
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nm4710 said:


> Considering that IWC, Breitling, Omega, and others use the 7750 I hardly think the price is absurd. Believe it or not the 7750 is a very good movement, especially in its higher grades. Certainly more dependable than many of the manufacture chronographs which can be quite delicate and expensive to service.


It doesn't change the fact that it is a $500 movement. I've even seen COSC grade 7750 watches for $1000. Unless the watch is made of gold, platinum, etc. there is no reason to pay more than 2-3 times the cost of the movement for a watch. $6000 for a 7750 movement is definitely absurd.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

MAURICE LACROIX Les Classiques Phase de Lune Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch

Deal of the day - $499

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Phase de Lune Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch LC1148-SS002-331 - Les Classiques - Maurice Lacroix - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Case in point: Porsche Design 6340-41-63-0251 Watches,Men's Flat 6 Auto Chrono Stainless Steel White Dial, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches



RyanD said:


> It doesn't change the fact that it is a $500 movement. I've even seen COSC grade 7750 watches for $1000. Unless the watch is made of gold, platinum, etc. there is no reason to pay more than 2-3 times the cost of the movement for a watch. $6000 for a 7750 movement is definitely absurd.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

gipsey said:


> Mine arrived today aswell. Fast shipping to Sydney considering its holiday season.
> View attachment 6537258
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Your picture finally sent me over the edge. I went on their site to buy a white dial, but ended up with the red dial. I've got over 30 watches in the collection, but this is my first red dial and my first dive watch.

Oh, and only the third quartz I've ever bought.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanD said:


> It doesn't change the fact that it is a $500 movement. I've even seen COSC grade 7750 watches for $1000. Unless the watch is made of gold, platinum, etc. there is no reason to pay more than 2-3 times the cost of the movement for a watch. $6000 for a 7750 movement is definitely absurd.


Laco have a 7750 for around the $1500 mark. It's a very nice piece and reasonably priced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Deep Blue code, it arrived today, did not see who posted it but feels like at I got a good deal for $99USD + Postage.
> View attachment 6536578


Oh yeah, heckuva good deal for $99USD.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

From honey's tos, just as a headsup:
As a part of the Honey community, you agree and authorize Honey to collect information about the websites that you visit


----------



## AYRTONCOM (Jul 2, 2015)

Does anybody hear about this web site?

This looks really good to be truth!

online watch shop,luxury & fashion watch .


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

AYRTONCOM said:


> Does anybody hear about this web site?
> 
> This looks really good to be truth!
> 
> online watch shop,luxury & fashion watch .


I hope someone knows...I already have 5 in my cart waiting on a response. I don't believe it for a minute...but if it's true, I'm elated

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys, they're selling $1500 Omega watches for $150. Of course it's ********.


----------



## Andrey Stoev (Nov 21, 2015)

Do not buy from this site ! All are complete fake. They just use original photos ! DO NOT BUY from them. This particular web site has been discussed in the Bulgarian Watch forum and they have provided quite a few evidence to support, this is a phantom site that will most probably rip you off !


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

AYRTONCOM said:


> Does anybody hear about this web site?
> 
> This looks really good to be truth!
> 
> online watch shop,luxury & fashion watch .


LOL, cheap credit card phishing scam .


----------



## AYRTONCOM (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks guys!!!

As I mentioned, really good to be truth!!!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe take the links down...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BDC said:


> Maybe take the links down...


I agree. No reason to help their google rank, in addition to the WUS policy about fakes.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Maxy said:


> MAURICE LACROIX Les Classiques Phase de Lune Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch
> 
> Deal of the day - $499
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Phase de Lune Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch LC1148-SS002-331 - Les Classiques - Maurice Lacroix - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Is $400 extra justified for the automatic chronograph version?
http://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-lc6058-ss001330.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Case in point: Porsche Design 6340-41-63-0251 Watches,Men's Flat 6 Auto Chrono Stainless Steel White Dial, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


Is the porsche COSC certified?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Is the porsche COSC certified?


"OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED CHRONOMETER" printed around 60 seconds dial.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

AYRTONCOM said:


> Does anybody hear about this web site?
> 
> This looks really good to be truth!
> 
> online watch shop,luxury & fashion watch .


Is that a serious question?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> Oh yeah, heckuva good deal for $99USD.


Think i finally succeeded. White dial had gone so i went with the Green.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Laco have a 7750 for around the $1500 mark. It's a very nice piece and reasonably priced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Laco Kiel is a beautiful watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Is $400 extra justified for the automatic chronograph version?
> Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch LC6058-SS001330 - Les Classiques - Maurice Lacroix - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is.. Automatic is beautiful too and $849 is not bad price with 70% off!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Maxy said:


> Yes it is.. Automatic is beautiful too and $849 is not bad price with 70% off!


Does it have the common 7750 movement? ( I noticed no day window, 7750 has date and day usually)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody else finding zero coupon codes that work with The Watchery or World of Watches?

They seem to have all gone offline, all at once.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody else finding zero coupon codes that work with The Watchery or World of Watches?
> 
> They seem to have all gone offline, all at once.


watchery coupons from ebates work. world of watches doesnt seem to have any coupons right now at the moment though.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

As previously posted, try the Honey Google plug-in. I also use the eBates Plugin. Some gray market dealers are also open to offers. GemNation is one example.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody else finding zero coupon codes that work with The Watchery or World of Watches?
> 
> They seem to have all gone offline, all at once.


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

It looks like seagullwatchstore.com has GT&FQ Rider M002 Bauhaus watches for $99.99, plus a free Nato strap, as part of a New Year promotion. That's $20 cheaper than the equivalent Rodina model.









GT&FQ Watch


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Try some of these. This is where I find most of mine. 
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/thewatchery.com
also there is one for $20 off $150. Use code winter20



WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody else finding zero coupon codes that work with The Watchery or World of Watches?
> 
> They seem to have all gone offline, all at once.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> Oh yeah, heckuva good deal for $99USD.


Is this coupon still good and if so what is the code...thanks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> Is this coupon still good and if so what is the code...thanks


Yes, wusf74


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Yes, wusf74





Sampsonti said:


> Is this coupon still good and if so what is the code...thanks


Is the forty coupon still going?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the forty coupon still going?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You can test it almost as fast as you can ask that question


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> You can test it almost as fast as you can ask that question


 I'm mobile right now and not really in a position where I can search for the item add it to the cart put in all my personal information and then answer and the coupon code to test it as you suggest.

If my phone didn't do text to speech I wouldn't even respond to this message.

Thanks for the advice though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## timh (Aug 18, 2014)

Re: SARB065 Coctail Time on Massdrop

I got one the last time they were dropped there...this watch is a thing of beauty!



steadyrock said:


> Damn, the timing is a few weeks short on this one. Starting a new job on the 19th and I want one of these as a reward. I'm trying to be good however and only spend what I have in hand


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanD said:


> It doesn't change the fact that it is a $500 movement. I've even seen COSC grade 7750 watches for $1000. Unless the watch is made of gold, platinum, etc. there is no reason to pay more than 2-3 times the cost of the movement for a watch. $6000 for a 7750 movement is definitely absurd.


The Porsche Design chrono is COSC certified and a deal at $1000...but that's an older model that will need a service soon (if not right away). Thewatchery has several good PD deals for those who are interested.

Don't want to get into a huge debate about the 7750 but please realize a watch is more than a movement. Also some companies like Omega, IWC and Breitling have a history of assembling/modifying movements and performing additional testing (not sure how much of that is done any more). Many people on this forum have spent over $3k on watches with 7750 movements...and I wouldn't call them fools - the VJ 7750 is tougher than any chronograph movement I'm aware of...and when regulated to COSC specs is probably more accurate than most of the manufacture movements. I haven't spent that much on a Valjoux-powered watch...but believe me the 7750 wouldn't stop me for a second.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm mobile right now and not really in a position where I can search for the item add it to the cart put in all my personal information and then answer and the coupon code to test it as you suggest.
> 
> If my phone didn't do text to speech I wouldn't even respond to this message.
> 
> ...


Then you can't order one right now, so might as well wait and check yourself when you are not mobile instead of asking someone else to check it for you. LOL


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

The guy just asked a question, a simple "yes" would have sufficed. Let's move on please.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nm4710 said:


> Don't want to get into a huge debate about the 7750 but please realize a watch is more than a movement. Also some companies like Omega, IWC and Breitling have a history of assembling/modifying movements and performing additional testing (not sure how much of that is done any more). Many people on this forum have spent over $3k on watches with 7750 movements...and I wouldn't call them fools - the VJ 7750 is tougher than any chronograph movement I'm aware of...and when regulated to COSC specs is probably more accurate than most of the manufacture movements.


The VALUE of a watch is mainly the movement. I paid $600 for a watch that runs within a few seconds per week. These companies are not doing anything special to justify their prices. For the most part "modified" movements are a myth. They order parts out of a catalog and engrave their company's name on them. Would you pay $3k for a 7750 watch without any brand name or logos? If not, it's not worth the price.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Bulova with Valjoux 7750

$526

Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 63C106 Gemini Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch: Accutron: Clothing


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

duped post


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ugly as sin but just $460 

Invicta Mens Reserve Arsenal 25 Jewel Valjoux 7750 Day & Date Black Watch 12500 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NAC9UI8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_TPYIwb2WTMW70

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> Try some of these. This is where I find most of mine.
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/thewatchery.com
> also there is one for $20 off $150. Use code winter20


This is my point. The coupon codes at RetailMeNot don't seem to be working. Or at coupons.com. Or from GivingAssistant or BeFrugal.

Lots of sites have coupon codes listed, with some listed as "2016." I can't get any of them to work, however.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, I checked and it still works. 

All is well.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Accutron Kirkwood Automatic Mens Watch 63A000 for $404.99 at Jacob Time.









This beats out the lowest price listed on the Camel for Amazon by a few dollars, and is certainly a significant reduction off the $1,895.00 MSRP. It's on clearance now that automatic Accutrons have now moved to the Accu-Swiss label with new models, and given it is out of stock most places, probably won't be around for a lot longer.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm mobile right now and not really in a position where I can search for the item add it to the cart put in all my personal information and then answer and the coupon code to test it as you suggest.
> 
> If my phone didn't do text to speech I wouldn't even respond to this message.
> 
> ...


I'll be helpful. As of this morning yes it was working.

The others could have answered "yes" or just moved on if they didn't know in the amount of time it took them to write out those responses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

FWIW....."WINTER75" through BeFrugal worked earlier today when I was playing around with the pricing on that Porsche COSC 7750 (brought the price in my cart down to $774.99). And as tempting as it was (especially knowing there'd be cashback, too), already having three 7750 chronos in my collection (and thinking of what the eventual service costs will be) allowed me to be strong in not completing the purchase!



WorthTheWrist said:


> This is my point. The coupon codes at RetailMeNot don't seem to be working. Or at coupons.com. Or from GivingAssistant or BeFrugal.
> 
> Lots of sites have coupon codes listed, with some listed as "2016." I can't get any of them to work, however.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> Seiko SKX009 for $177.99 on bracelet at The Watchery
> Use promo code winter20 for $20 off.
> $157.99 final price.
> Seiko SKX009K2 Watches,Men's Automatic Silver-Tone SS Navy Blue Dial, Diver Seiko Automatic Watches


aaaaaand I finally own one of these. to mod or not..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches has the Eterna KonTiki chronograph with black dial on temporary sale for $849.99. Again, I can't get any coupon codes to work anymore. But GivingAssistant.org rebate takes that down to $765.

The sale price shows up at checkout.

1240.41.43.1183 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> World of Watches has the Eterna KonTiki chronograph with black dial on temporary sale for $849.99. Again, I can't get any coupon codes to work anymore. But GivingAssistant.org rebate takes that down to $765.
> 
> The sale price shows up at checkout.
> 
> 1240.41.43.1183 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


They're $999.99 @ Watchery. Throw a $8 pair of sunglasses in, and "winter 125" works, plus 15% from befrugal, comes to $750-ish.

Edit: *Nevermind, your deal is better*, 10% cashback (15% is on house brands) So $794...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MP83 said:


> Ugly as sin but just $460
> 
> Invicta Mens Reserve Arsenal 25 Jewel Valjoux 7750 Day & Date Black Watch 12500 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NAC9UI8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_TPYIwb2WTMW70


Not any uglier than a Royal Oak Offshore.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanD said:


> The VALUE of a watch is mainly the movement. I paid $600 for a watch that runs within a few seconds per week. These companies are not doing anything special to justify their prices. For the most part "modified" movements are a myth. They order parts out of a catalog and engrave their company's name on them. Would you pay $3k for a 7750 watch without any brand name or logos? If not, it's not worth the price.


Oh I agree a large portion of the premium goes to brand name, advertising, etc. But the watches are often higher quality as well. I would gladly pay $3k for a well made watch with a cosc certified 7750 and no name on the dial. I've done the $500 7750 chronos so I know what they are about. As with all things in life there are diminishing returns above a certain threshold. That Accutron is a great deal.

NM


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nm4710 said:


> Oh I agree a large portion of the premium goes to brand name, advertising, etc. But the watches are often higher quality as well. I would gladly pay $3k for a well made watch with a cosc certified 7750 and no name on the dial. I've done the $500 7750 chronos so I know what they are about. As with all things in life there are diminishing returns above a certain threshold. That Accutron is a great deal.
> 
> NM


I'd go about $1500 max for a 7750. $3000 buys an El Primero.

Here's an interesting looking Hamilton auto for $375. $30 off $300 plus 10% cash back makes it $310 net.

Hamilton H32555755-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Jazzmaster Automatic Black Genuine Leather White Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I'd go about $1500 max for a 7750. $3000 buys an El Primero.
> 
> Here's an interesting looking Hamilton auto for $375. $30 off $300 plus 10% cash back makes it $310 net.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, but preowned.


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Re 7750. I bought this Hamilton X Patrol for $700 which was a heck of a deal. The watch is well worth the average $900-1100 online price.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...atrol-auto-chrono/H76566151.pid?so=2&nid=cpg_

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

rwe416 said:


> Seiko SKX009 for $177.99 on bracelet at The Watchery
> Use promo code winter20 for $20 off.
> $157.99 final price.
> Seiko SKX009K2 Watches,Men's Automatic Silver-Tone SS Navy Blue Dial, Diver Seiko Automatic Watches


Seiko 3s on Global Rakuten is consistently the cheapest place to get a SKX. It could almost be a sticky . Add about $15 shipping.

SKX007 on rubber $137.89

SKX007 on jubilee $144.58

SKX009 on rubber $129.52

SKX009 on jubilee $136.21

On a different topic, watch value is not just all about the movement. My 7750 bought last year is worth about $4k. Today, tomorrow and 5 years from now it will be worth the same, if not more. Can't say the same for a cheapo 7750.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton H32555755-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Jazzmaster Automatic Black Genuine Leather White Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 6547298


Why is the small-seconds hand not centered within the seconds subdial? :-s


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cpl said:


> Seiko 3s on Global Rakuten is consistently the cheapest place to get a SKX. It could almost be a sticky . Add about $15 shipping.
> 
> SKX007 on rubber $137.89
> 
> ...


+1

Also worth checking jet.com and then searching the Net for first time buyer coupons, which are commonly 15 to 20% off a first purchase. For instance, the SKX009K2 is currently $170.30 before any coupons. Should end up being the same or cheaper than Seiko 3s shipped if discounts are available.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My best guess would be due to the second hand's position in relationship to the date wheel/window.



skriefal said:


> Why is the small-seconds hand not centered within the seconds subdial? :-s


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cuica said:


> Anyone flying to Europe from the US willing to bring me one? ;-)


OK, I´ll do it.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

garf666 said:


> tried that. it doesn't show any of my Delivery addresses and will only allow me to add another UAE address.
> 
> will save the money towards another watch later in the year


try adding a US credit card with a US billing address, Paypal will let me put in different addresses so long as they´re the billing address on file with my particular credit card


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I agree. No reason to help their google rank, in addition to the WUS policy about fakes.


I think just the opposite. People will google the address and if they don´t see any bad info, they may buy. You WANT people who go to that site to also come to this thread. It will cost them more business than it gives their ¨google rating,¨ and it will boost the WUS traffic.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

I managed to get the order through last night. Green Dial Quest is on it's way to my forwarder in NY already.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Double appologies for this post:

First, it isn't your "typical" watch deal post, and

Second, *this post doesn't have any drama at all*.

I'm a regular lurker at f90 (my watch got stolen sub-forum) and I'm always amazed at how folks get their homes broken into and they don't have alarms. I guess the monthly subscription fee is a put-off to most.

I had seen some security systems in Wallyworld and then did a net search and found something identical on ePrey for 1/4 the price.

I bought one for my Brother for Christmas as a Guinnea Pig test case and I'm VERY impressed with the results.

LINK









Bottom line up front:

* 4 full color HD cameras with infra-red lights for night viewing, all weather body (they are well built in my opinion).









* 4 sets of cables, 60' long each

* DVR recorder (hard drive sold separately - they're like $15 at Frys)

* Mouse & remote

We plugged the DVR into his wifi router, plugged in an old monitor and followed the simple instructions and then downloaded the app to his iPhone. In 5 minutes, we were looking at the video on a 4 way split screen on his iPhone.

Mount the 4 cameras outside the house, set for motion detect, set for email updates when there is motion and you can watch your place 24/7 whether you're home or not and record the action.

At work and you get a motion alert and its a thief? Speed dial your local PD and send the cops right out.









The deterrence factor with the cameras is HUGE.

Price (in US) $79.00 - INCLUDES shipping.

No recurring charge to connect to the server and view your feed via your laptop or smart phone.

Really, for $80, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Alansmithee said:


> It's a variation on the 06e so it will be 42mm ? Would be odd to make a new casing in that situation.


Came this morning - yep 42mm and a lot of watch for £135 (I can live with the royal marines logo for that price...)


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Alansmithee said:


> (I can live with the royal marines logo for that price...)


Apparently they have 109 battle honours. Can they live with you?:-d


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Double appologies for this post:
> 
> First, it isn't your "typical" watch deal post, and
> 
> ...


Funny you should post this. I was actually going to start research some security cameras for my place.

Would this work in Aus? I see no reason why it shouldn't but best ask the question l, just in case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

The only issues I can think of would be power and the power cord itself.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I just put in a couple cameras and my liberal sister in law and brother told me it was a little over the top and seemed "driven by living in fear". Never mind the fact that it does just the opposite by giving me peace of mind. That seems to consistently be my experience when it comes to being prepared vice unprepared. 

I struggle to follow their logic sometimes. And I highly recommend everyone have cameras these days as inexpensive as they are. You'll be glad you do on that one day that the need arises. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

joey79 said:


> Funny you should post this. I was actually going to start research some security cameras for my place.
> 
> Would this work in Aus? I see no reason why it shouldn't but best ask the question l, just in case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will work in Aus. The picture will be upside down though. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

A thought on the "deeply discounted Omega" site. It may not only be a credit card phishing scam, it may also install malware. I don't have any evidence of this but a quick scan of your PC may be in order if you clicked the link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I just put in a couple cameras and my liberal sister and law and brother told me it was a little over the top and seemed "driven by living in fear". Never mind the fact that it does just the opposite by giving me peace of mind. That seems to consistently be my experience when it comes to being prepared vice unprepared.
> 
> I struggle to follow their logic sometimes. And I highly recommend everyone have cameras these days as inexpensive as they are. You'll be glad you do on that one day that the need arises.


--There is quite a bit of research showing that the conservative mind is motivated by fear to a heightened degree, so it follows that you would not understand them.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Double appologies for this post:
> 
> The deterrence factor with the cameras is HUGE.


When I bought this house and we started the remodel, one of the first things I did was install cameras.... love them.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

HerrNano said:


> --There is quite a bit of research showing that the conservative mind is motivated by fear to a heightened degree, so it follows that you would not understand them.


Maybe. And we're getting a handful of posts off track now but I suppose it's still connected if we consider it focused on protecting all these nice watches. Lol.

So I may be somewhat motivated by fear of the small statistical chance that it's my house chosen for a break in one random day but my point is that I genuinely don't worry about that on a day to day basis. I'm not concerned that at any moment someone might kick in the door and I'd be helpless. I rest easy knowing that if I weren't home I'll have footage of them, and that if I am home the first hard knock or sound of glass breaking will be responded to by the point of a gun barrel as we wait on the law to arrive.

Conversely, she tells me that my brother actually makes fun of her all the time because she's so paranoid something will happen. Well if that's the case, why wouldn't they do something to ease that feeling by being more prepared?

Do you carry jumper cables and a spare tire in the car because you're paranoid? And does it increase your level of paranoia to be prepared on the road or decrease it knowing you can handle the flat when it happens? Rare though it may be. Same thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

In the past I used a wireless cctv cam. "Sharks" was the brand had great reviews back then.


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

Rue La La has one day remaining on their watch sale. Specifically, Raymond Weil, Maurice Lacroix and Breitling (nice ones too)... you need to sign up for the site before you can view the items, so pasting the link is fruitless i believe. The prices even look to be more competitive in many cases vs. jomashop. limited supplies it seems.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HerrNano said:


> --There is quite a bit of research showing that the conservative mind is motivated by fear to a heightened degree, so it follows that you would not understand them.


In Texas we add a .45 and a shotgun for backup to the cameras. Except here it is less an issue of fear as taunting the criminal to break in. ....."go ahead, make my day" sort of sentiment

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> A thought on the "deeply discounted Omega" site. It may not only be a credit card phishing scam, it may also install malware. I don't have any evidence of this but a quick scan of your PC may be in order if you clicked the link.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When-in doubt, copy and paste URL here:
https://www.virustotal.com/en/


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I think just the opposite. People will google the address and if they don´t see any bad info, they may buy. You WANT people who go to that site to also come to this thread. It will cost them more business than it gives their ¨google rating,¨ and it will boost the WUS traffic.


Doubtful that will work the way you expect. This thread might show up in a keyword search of that vendor's name with keyword "legitimate" thrown in since that is one of the words in the link. But otherwise, people aren't likely to find WUS included in the results of other searches that the vendor would show up in.

On the other hand, new websites which have little overall search engine weight for the whole site tend to benefit greatly in overall search engine rank when an old, established website on the same general topic links to them, and they benefit from that on any search on that topic that might fit their website. Has to do with how search engines value how a website seems to be a part of collection of websites on a topic. So that website would likely get more benefit from this than it would act to help let people know that they are a scamming website.

Finally, it could easily do much more harm than good for WUS if Google determines they are a scamming website. Google sometimes will greatly penalize search rank of websites that link to such sites until such links are removed. It's to encourage website owners to keep their websites clean of links to bad websites.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Seiko Monster @ Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-monster









Different color options available too. See link for more details.

$185 at the highest, down to $175 as long as at least 6 people buy in.

Edit, specs (from Massdrop):
4R36 automatic movement
Hand-winding compatible
Hacking seconds
Screw down crown
LumiBrite luminescent hour markings and hands
Domed Hardlex mineral crystal
120-click bezel
Stainless steel bracelet with a dual push-button deployant clasp
Day and date at 3 o'clock
Case width: 42 mm
Thickness: 13 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Water resistant: 200 m


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

norsairius said:


> Seiko Monster @ Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-monster
> 
> View attachment 6550594
> 
> ...


The SRP309 will be $175. The other models would be cheaper

Note: At checkout, you'll have your choice between 6 style options: SRP309, SRP311 (-$12), SRP313 (-$17), SRP313K2, SRP315 (-$22), and SRP315K2 (-$8.)


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> The SRP309 will be $175. The other models would be cheaper
> 
> Note: At checkout, you'll have your choice between 6 style options: SRP309, SRP311 (-$12), SRP313 (-$17), SRP313K2, SRP315 (-$22), and SRP315K2 (-$8.)


Are these prices good for the monsters?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I just put in a couple cameras and my liberal sister in law and brother told me it was a little over the top and seemed "driven by living in fear". Never mind the fact that it does just the opposite by giving me peace of mind. That seems to consistently be my experience when it comes to being prepared vice unprepared.
> 
> I struggle to follow their logic sometimes. And I highly recommend everyone have cameras these days as inexpensive as they are. You'll be glad you do on that one day that the need arises.


Speaking of "fear," the NSA thanks you for providing a surveillance system of you and your family that they can tap into. LOL

To each their own. If webcams make you happy, I say why not


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

HAMILTON
H78615135 MEN'S KHAKI NAVY SUB AUTO WATCH at Ashford for $399 after coupon AFFSUB399
Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615135 Men's Watch


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't fancy the gaps on the side of the bezel and the custom bracelet, otherwise good value


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

anokewee said:


> Are these prices good for the monsters?


These are 1st gen versions. I personally would rather have the newer versions with the better movement.

That being said, i think the prices are better than Amazon. I paid more for my orange monster 5 years ago. But there prices on Japanese watches have come down in the past year, you may want to check some other sources.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> OK, I´ll do it.


Hi Ticonderoga, sent you a PM regarding this. Thanks.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

These are the newer models. 
The SKX series was the first generation. 
All those listed are the newer SRP series.



valuewatchguy said:


> These are 1st gen versions. I personally would rather have the newer versions with the better movement.
> 
> That being said, i think the prices are better than Amazon. I paid more for my orange monster 5 years ago. But there prices on Japanese watches have come down in the past year, you may want to check some other sources.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

woodville63 said:


> Apparently they have 109 battle honours. Can they live with you?:-d


I don't have anything against the marines but I'm not generally keen on military logos when I've never served... however in practice nobody will see it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rwe416 said:


> These are the newer models.
> The SKX series was the first generation.
> All those listed are the newer SRP series.


My bad you are correct. Sorry for the confusion.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> HAMILTON
> H78615135 MEN'S KHAKI NAVY SUB AUTO WATCH at Ashford for $399 after coupon AFFSUB399
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615135 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 6551346


Better than the deal they had a couple of days ago for one on the rubber strap at the same price.

BeFrugal also provides a 6.5% rebate with an additional $10 bonus, which would take it to $363.06.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

anokewee said:


> Are these prices good for the monsters?





valuewatchguy said:


> These are 1st gen versions. I personally would rather have the newer versions with the better movement.
> 
> That being said, i think the prices are better than Amazon. I paid more for my orange monster 5 years ago. But there prices on Japanese watches have come down in the past year, you may want to check some other sources.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The Massdrop Monsters are all 2nd gen, SRP's, w/ hacking, h.w. 4R movements. (1st gen are SKX, 7R's) Prices look "OK", best to google fu the individual one you're interested in, and compare. Monster prices can fluctuate quite a bit.

The black/red, on bracelet is $182.49 on Massdrop.... available from Skywatch for $175... SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP313K2


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

That looks like a pretty good buy on the Hamilton. Been looking for another one to compliment my Pioneer.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Better than the deal they had a couple of days ago for one on the rubber strap at the same price.
> 
> BeFrugal also provides a 6.5% rebate with an additional $10 bonus, which would take it to $363.06.


WOW...VERY difficult to resist the temptation of this killer deal.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Amazon Lightning deal:
Nixon A506-2097-00 24mm Stainless Steel Watch for $140


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Speaking of "fear," the NSA thanks you for providing a surveillance system of you and your family that they can tap into. LOL
> 
> To each their own. If webcams make you happy, I say why not


Yep.

http://www.networkworld.com/article...less-ip-surveillance-cameras-against-you.html


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Seiko Monster @ Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-monster
> 
> View attachment 6550594
> 
> ...


Wow, they literally just did this a month ago.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> These are 1st gen versions. I personally would rather have the newer versions with the better movement.
> 
> That being said, i think the prices are better than Amazon. I paid more for my orange monster 5 years ago. But there prices on Japanese watches have come down in the past year, you may want to check some other sources.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Don't think so. The 2nd Gen monsters have the shark teeth hours, 1st Gen don't.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Any reviews online on this Hamilton Sub? - I could not find any good reviews!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> The Massdrop Monsters are all 2nd gen, SRP's, w/ hacking, h.w. 4R movements. (1st gen are SKX, 7R's) Prices look "OK", best to google fu the individual one you're interested in, and compare. Monster prices can fluctuate quite a bit.
> 
> The black/red, on bracelet is $182.49 on Massdrop.... available from Skywatch for $175... SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP313K2





ebtromba said:


> Don't think so. The 2nd Gen monsters have the shark teeth hours, 1st Gen don't.


You both are correct. Sorry for the confusion.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery's eBay site has a Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques two tone dress watch with brown leather strap for $239. That beats their website by about $60 and beats a really good Jomashop sale price by $36.

If you're not hung up on it being quartz, that's just a sharp-looking watch at a good price.

Maurice Lacroix LC1237 PVY11 130 Men&apos;s Les Classiques Brown Genuine Leather | eBay


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

cel4145 said:


> HAMILTON
> H78615135 MEN'S KHAKI NAVY SUB AUTO WATCH at Ashford for $399 after coupon AFFSUB399
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615135 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 6551346


This is an absolute smokin deal!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenith Captain El Primero for $3548 after coupon code DMCAPTAIN3795 and cashback. Of course, it's no 7750...

Zenith Captain 03-2110-400-75-C498 Men's Watch


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Pulsar watch for $55 at Ashford. If I'm not mistaken, Pulsar is own by Seiko...maybe someone can correct me here.
I think you can get 3% cashback from ebates as well.










Not to shabby for a yellow color watch with open date window.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Another Victorinox sales at Ashford.

The Mavrick GS Dual Time is back at $188 (black and white dial). I believe this is the price during black Friday, if I'm not mistaken.









So tempted on the white dial...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Speaking of "fear," the NSA thanks you for providing a surveillance system of you and your family that they can tap into. LOL
> 
> To each their own. If webcams make you happy, I say why not


I'm on all their lists anyways. That ship sailed years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Omega flash at Joma

FOIS $3,295










I paid a bit more for mine . . .









Not cheap but a good deal if you're considering one


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

peatnick said:


> Omega flash at Joma
> 
> FOIS $3,295
> 
> ...


In the market for a speedy pro, what is the re-sell value of these from the online GMs vs one from an AD?


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Jan 3, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The SRP309 will be $175. The other models would be cheaper
> 
> Note: At checkout, you'll have your choice between 6 style options: SRP309, SRP311 (-$12), SRP313 (-$17), SRP313K2, SRP315 (-$22), and SRP315K2 (-$8.)


Gah! The SRP307 that Massdrop have used as the picture isn't available on the drop. I'm bummed, but my wallet just breathed a sigh of relief...


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody else finding zero coupon codes that work with The Watchery or World of Watches?
> 
> They seem to have all gone offline, all at once.


the codes from ebates seem to work now i.e. WINTER125. i did not see those there a few days ago maybe they're new or maybe i just didnt realize they were there. i had been eyeing an oris but the price went back up today. had i seen it and had these codes i would have bought it along with the 10% from giving assistant. this sucks lol.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Gah! The SRP307 that Massdrop have used as the picture isn't available on the drop. I'm bummed, but my wallet just breathed a sigh of relief...


that's what I said!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't know a thing about Top One International Corp./NYwatchstore.com

But they have the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster dive watch, model BN0104-09E, for $104.42. That seems to beat everybody else by $20-$30, which is pretty good at this low of a price range.

Men's Black Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver's Watch BN0104-09E


----------



## Laclede (Dec 21, 2015)

cpl said:


> Seiko 3s on Global Rakuten is consistently the cheapest place to get a SKX. It could almost be a sticky . Add about $15 shipping.


These appear to be out of stock. I have been looking for a 007 for a bit and haven't found one for less than $160. Does anyone have any suggestions, should I just wait and see if Seiko 3s restocks?


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

danktrees said:


> the codes from ebates seem to work now i.e. WINTER125. i did not see those there a few days ago maybe they're new or maybe i just didnt realize they were there. i had been eyeing an oris but the price went back up today. had i seen it and had these codes i would have bought it along with the 10% from giving assistant. this sucks lol.


Are you referring to World of Watches? If so, check their sister websites The Watchery and eWatches. Or vice versa.

They often "rotated" their discount prices. Coupon codes are available at all sites, not necessarily the same codes though.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Are you referring to World of Watches? If so, check their sister websites The Watchery and eWatches. Or vice versa.
> 
> They often "rotated" their discount prices. Coupon codes are available at all sites, not necessarily the same codes though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


yea i keep an eye on those 3 but world of watches is the one i want since it offers the highest rebate. the timing didnt work out as i dont think the coupon codes were available yesterday and now the price on the watch i was looking at has gone up 150.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Laclede said:


> These appear to be out of stock. I have been looking for a 007 for a bit and haven't found one for less than $160. Does anyone have any suggestions, should I just wait and see if Seiko 3s restocks?


They usually restock.

Or live a little and get the 009 . I think the Pepsi looks better than the boring black.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Gah! The SRP307 that Massdrop have used as the picture isn't available on the drop. I'm bummed, but my wallet just breathed a sigh of relief...


Well guys, you may like me or you (and your wives!) may not--but I've been eyeing this watch and posted it when it briefly hit $175 right before Christmas. I should have pulled the trigger, but at $181.00 and free shipping now, it not only is cheaper, but chances are you'll get it a lot faster than from Massdrop. I'm going for it. I also follow Massdrop and even with this error, still like and occasionally buy watches/gear from them, but some deals are warmer than others there--I should've waited for their Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time' offering for instance. But I've also been happy with Skywatches and there have been other positive posts here regarding them also. Seiko Monster Automatic Divers SRP307K1 SRP307K

So I think I'm going for the 307--it dresses up or down well--I sort of fancied the similar model SRP 313--I thought I liked the red around the 'sharks' teeth, but then I realized I'm in my fifties and could only rock with that 'bloody fang' look around Halloween--bought a SRP313, then returned it. Growing pains....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Well guys, you may like me or you (and your wives!) may not--but I've been eyeing this watch and posted it when it briefly hit $175 right before Christmas. I should have pulled the trigger, but at $181.00 and free shipping now, it not only is cheaper, but chances are you'll get it a lot faster than from Massdrop. I'm going for it. I also follow Massdrop and even with this error, still like and occasionally buy watches/gear from them, but some deals are warmer than others there--I should've waited for their Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time' offering for instance. But I've also been happy with Skywatches and there have been other positive posts here regarding them also. Seiko Monster Automatic Divers SRP307K1 SRP307K
> 
> So I think I'm going for the 307--it dresses up or down well--I sort of fancied the similar model SRP 313--I thought I liked the red around the 'sharks' teeth, but then I realized I'm in my fifties and could only rock with that 'bloody fang' look around Halloween--bought a SRP313, then returned it. Growing pains....


Slightly older than you and think the Dracula SRP313 is a great looking Seiko.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Slightly older than you and think the Dracula SRP313 is a great looking Seiko.


That red band is too much for me to wear, but it makes that watch look fabulous!


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Jan 3, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Well guys, you may like me or you (and your wives!) may not--but I've been eyeing this watch and posted it when it briefly hit $175 right before Christmas. I should have pulled the trigger, but at $181.00 and free shipping now, it not only is cheaper, but chances are you'll get it a lot faster than from Massdrop. I'm going for it. I also follow Massdrop and even with this error, still like and occasionally buy watches/gear from them, but some deals are warmer than others there--I should've waited for their Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time' offering for instance. But I've also been happy with Skywatches and there have been other positive posts here regarding them also. Seiko Monster Automatic Divers SRP307K1 SRP307K
> 
> So I think I'm going for the 307--it dresses up or down well--I sort of fancied the similar model SRP 313--I thought I liked the red around the 'sharks' teeth, but then I realized I'm in my fifties and could only rock with that 'bloody fang' look around Halloween--bought a SRP313, then returned it. Growing pains....


I keep telling myself that I don't have a watch-buying problem, but I continue to regularly check this thread and surround myself with enablers like you.

Damn you all (but thank-you also) :-d...


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Laclede said:


> These appear to be out of stock. I have been looking for a 007 for a bit and haven't found one for less than $160. Does anyone have any suggestions, should I just wait and see if Seiko 3s restocks?


I ordered one yesterday from SmartBargains.com for $154 (after $25 off using code NEWYEAR25). I had been looking for a while and that was the best I could find after running out of patience.

Edit: Just checked and I must have bought the last one...sorry.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cpl said:


> They usually restock.
> 
> Or live a little and get the 009 . I think the Pepsi looks better than the boring black.


 $158 Seiko Automatic 200m Diver watch SKX009K2 SKX009

I have to agree--the 009 really is sporty and after a while, I find black in the 007 to seem a bit 'old hat', although most of my watches have black dials and or bezels. I also got a Seiko 'Pepsi' bezel solar chrono and that rocks w/o being over the top. I know--I should've gone automatic movement, but while Ive been lucky, I cringe at the thought of paying what an automatic chrono movement repair might cost. But I bought this watch --the SKX009, over 15 years ago on a visit to the Philippines, buying it with the standard issue rubber watch band--not the jubilee style steel bracelet here (which I think most find nicer looking) and I paid MORE then!

But between the USA to foreign currency exchange rate now against Asia and Europe and the added competitiveness the internet has brought, a lot has changed and this is a good time to buy watches based on currency exchange rates alone (I tried explaining that to the wife, hmm...) But although little if anything has changed on the SKX007 & 009 themselves, this is still a lot of watch for the money. While from a lot of VERY hard use, salt water and sun my 'Pepsi' 009's bezel colors have faded a bit, I merely pick it up and the second hand still hums right away. Like an old friend--an old pair of jeans or old leather loafers--they won't die--they fade away.

The typically much more expensive (I have no idea why) 009 and 007s with the Seiko 'oyster style' steel bracelets are much more prone to showing little scratches than the 'jubilee' style bracelets are--as thousands of nonetheless happy Rolex owners can tell you.

They still have the older style non hackable (easy set second hand) S726 Seiko movement, but I have a number of watches with it, as well as the newer 4R36 'successor' movement and have found that with a little practice, not only can I set the S726 movement quite accurately, but overall, they've been more accurate for me than my half dozen or so Seiko watches with the 4R36 movement have been/are. As for the S726, movement, like someone once said--_*"It's old--but it's good."*_

Alas, they're out of the SKX007 right now. if you prefer to wait for a restock on it, usually they have the rubber watch band version for around $158 and the jubilee style steel bracelet for about $170. They also have the 009 w/ standard issue rubber wrist band for at $155, a few bucks less than the steel.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Slightly older than you and think the Dracula SRP313 is a great looking Seiko.


Haha--Yankeexpress I enjoy your posts and that's a really great photo of that 'Dracula'--it really 'POPS!' To be honest--the one I got ran just a bit too slow for me to hold onto--I was actually on the fence and had it only been 10-15 + or - a day, maybe I'd have kept it...

Each of us has our own style and I'll bet you wear that killer well. Personally, I have justified more than one purchase by telling myself:

_*"It's NEVER too late to have a happy childhood"*_


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

taike said:


> Yes, discontinued.
> 
> $260.45 for first time jet.com buyers with code SCARYMOMMY2016
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-V...53b36f9be42639





fearlessleader said:


> Jet says code 15NOW is 15% off for first time buyers. But, what's less encouraging for using Jet is that their description says it's a Quartz despite "automatic" on the watch's face. Is Jet generally that poor with their descriptions? Are they otherwise ok to deal with? It's mighty tempting!


I bought one from Jet.com after seeing taike's post, and I just received it. Can confirm, it's automatic. Came with the full box, manual, and knife as well.

Beautiful watch, and a great deal.

Only downside was the knife. The knife is well-built and a nice touch, but it is not secured nearly well enough to stay put during shipping. Expect the knife to come loose and make friends with the side of the watch case. Mine came away with only a few tiny scratches, so it's not too big a deal. However the fact that that kind of thing is totally avoidable does make it a little bit irksome.

Thank you taike for the heads up!

- AltF4


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

AltF4_ToExit said:


> I bought one from Jet.com after seeing taike's post, and I just received it. Can confirm, it's automatic. Came with the full box, manual, and knife as well.
> 
> Beautiful watch, and a great deal.
> 
> Only downside was the knife. The knife is well-built and a nice touch, but it is not secured nearly well enough to stay put during shipping. Expect the knife to come loose and make friends with the side of the watch case. Mine came away with only a few tiny scratches, so it's not too big a deal. However the fact that that kind of thing is totally avoidable does make it a little bit irksome.


That's too bad that the knife moved around the box. Is it the Alox Pioneer? If so, great pocket knife because of the awl on it. You can use it to open boxes, etc., and save the edge of the knife. I have one in my pocket right now


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> That's too bad that the knife moved around the box. Is it the Alox Pioneer? If so, great pocket knife because of the awl on it. You can use it to open boxes, etc., and save the edge of the knife. I have one in my pocket right now


Yeah, seems like Victorinox didn't really think through what would happen during shipping. The packaging actually holds the knife fairly well. The molded holder for the knife is a tight enough fit that it would be difficult to remove the knife with just your fingers, so it has a pull strap behind it. But in the end it is just a friction fit, so it will never be enough to handle what a shipping company can throw at it. Of course it probably didn't help that in my case the watch box was placed in the shipping box upside-down. So others may be luckier than I was.

Based on Amazon pictures, yes, I'd say the knife is the Pioneer model. I wasn't too concerned with whether I got the knife or not, but it's a very welcome addition to get a quality knife as a bonus. Nice weight, nice grip, nice smooth action. I'll probably be able to forgive it for cuddling with my new watch before I got a chance to. 

- AltF4


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Don't know a thing about Top One International Corp./NYwatchstore.com
> 
> But they have the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster dive watch, model BN0104-09E, for $104.42. That seems to beat everybody else by $20-$30, which is pretty good at this low of a price range.
> 
> ...


Dealt with them on one occasion and it was quite smooth. From memory they were also an AD. I could be wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's a nice review with some photos for anybody considering the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub

http://www.mattbaily.ca/en/blog/2013/10/30/guest-post-hamilton-khaki-navy-sub/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Great deal for the ladies, or the man who needs a get out of jail free card.

Raymond Weil Maestro Women's Automatic: $880 at Ashford. Cheapest I've ever seen it was $1155 at Amazon. This has an automatic movement, mother of pearl face, and a diamond bezel. At $880, it is priced in the range of many RW and ML quartz women's watches.

Raymond Weil Maestro 2637-SLS-00966 Women's Watch


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Purchased from Starbuy Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Stainless Steel AW0020-59E: StarBuy was $119 AUD

Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Super Titanium Sapphire Glass CA0550-52A: StarBuy was $229 AUD black dial is a gift for my dad it is a really nice looking watch

Worth keeping an eye on this site for any Australian members


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0041O0TSE/ref=pe_945280_162558380_em_1p_0_ti

Amazon has a grey Omega Speedmaster on sale for $2,990 plus $4.99 for shipping. I've been following this watch online for a few months and this is the best price I've seen. I've seen used ones on Chrono24 and eBay go for more than this.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Slightly older than you and think the Dracula SRP313 is a great looking Seiko.
> .


I don't know that I could do the red strap, just personal taste, but that combination has *ATTITUDE!*

Your reply reminded me of an "exchange" with another poster comparing values between the recent Deep Blue diver holiday deal and a Seiko Black Monster (SRP307). I maintained that the Seiko for only $10 more delivered, represented better value. The reply was that he didn't feel at his age (in his 40's) that he could pull off wearing a Seiko Monster. I didn't respond but had to shake my head in wonder...I am likely old enough to be his father and i didn't even think twice about acquiring the SRP307. I should also disclose that I wear an Orient Orange Ray in regular rotation, too!

Enjoy yours and wear in good health. Live (and think) strong!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Auspaul said:


> Purchased from Starbuy Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Stainless Steel AW0020-59E: StarBuy was $119 AUD
> 
> Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Super Titanium Sapphire Glass CA0550-52A: StarBuy was $229 AUD black dial is a gift for my dad it is a really nice looking watch
> 
> Worth keeping an eye on this site for any Australian members


Oooh, I'm feelin' that panda dial....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery has an Oris men's classic automatic, model 0173375944094-0782061-SD that coupon code 'WINTER40' and the BeFrugal rebate take down to *$403.99*.

Gorgeous watch. If I didn't just get the Longines Heritage Military GMT, I think I'd be all over this.

Oris 0173375944094-0782061-SD Watches,Men's Classic Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

G-Shock GD-120 for $65 at Daily Steals


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Auspaul said:


> Purchased from Starbuy Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Stainless Steel AW0020-59E: StarBuy was $119 AUD
> 
> Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Super Titanium Sapphire Glass CA0550-52A: StarBuy was $229 AUD black dial is a gift for my dad it is a really nice looking watch
> 
> Worth keeping an eye on this site for any Australian members


Ooooh dammit.... I want that panda dial so bad... price is pretty nice too! Looks like they ship to the US too which isn't helping my temptation to buy it.

Edit: I am so, so wrong. They do not ship outside Australia, haha. I just saw that I could select the US for shipping but didn't click "Estimate" so that I'd see the error, haha. Temptation avoided! I at least have a model # that I can keep an eye out for though.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is my point. The coupon codes at RetailMeNot don't seem to be working. Or at coupons.com. Or from GivingAssistant or BeFrugal.
> 
> Lots of sites have coupon codes listed, with some listed as "2016." I can't get any of them to work, however.





norsairius said:


> Ooooh dammit.... I want that panda dial so bad... price is pretty nice too! Looks like they ship to the US too which isn't helping my temptation to buy it.
> 
> Edit: I am so, so wrong. They do not ship outside Australia, haha. I just saw that I could select the US for shipping but didn't click "Estimate" so that I'd see the error, haha. Temptation avoided! I at least have a model # that I can keep an eye out for though.


I have ordered from them to the U.S. before. Try going through PayPal.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> I don't know that I could do the red strap, just personal taste, but that combination has *ATTITUDE!*
> 
> Your reply reminded me of an "exchange" with another poster comparing values between the recent Deep Blue diver holiday deal and a Seiko Black Monster (SRP307). I maintained that the Seiko for only $10 more delivered, represented better value. The reply was that he didn't feel at his age (in his 40's) that he could pull off wearing a Seiko Monster. I didn't respond but had to shake my head in wonder...I am likely old enough to be his father and i didn't even think twice about acquiring the SRP307. I should also disclose that I wear an Orient Orange Ray in regular rotation, too!
> 
> Enjoy yours and wear in good health. Live (and think) strong!


I'm well into my 50's. We just got back from the Florida Keys and once again, my most complimented watch was my Blue 'Baby' Monster--the SRP453. It's gotten a bit pricey since they stopped production. The folks who complimented me were from a number of countries, Europe, Asia and the Middle East, young and old. It's odd, cause you roll out the more expensive Swiss steel and people rarely say anything. The black and rose gold Seiko Stargate SKZ330 also gets admirers--my 19 y/o son wears it sometimes with a tuxedo to jazz gigs. They've gone to the newer Seiko 4R36 movement in the otherwise similar in rose gold and black SRP500, which if you hunt and wait, can be had for about $200 Seiko Diver Black Dial Black Rubber Men's Watch SRP500 - Diver - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

I think especially in the USA, that Seiko is sort of seen as akin to being sort of a Japanese Timex and isn't always given the respect it deserves and as Timex is sometimes also under rated, perception on both watches around the world is that they're both pretty good--a step above the norm and most of the Seikos are seen as being quite good.

But hey, back to age and watches--I have a couple old Mickey Mouse watches I still wear and sitting in church and seeing a kid smile, as Mickey's hands move around the dial is priceless!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 564.02 Concorso Raceway Quartz Tachymeter Day and Date Stainless Steel Watch (B00FEDIPQ4)
for $67


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Eterna KonTiki chrono with white face and brown strap is now $849.99 at The Watchery. BeFrugal has a $75 coupon as well as 15% off, which should bring it to *$659*
Eterna 1240.41.63.1183 Watches,1240.41.63.1183 Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is $319.99 on ToM. Not sure if that's a deal, but it sure looks cool. It uses a Vostok automatic movement.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Jammy said:


> Eterna KonTiki chrono with white face and brown strap is now $849.99 at The Watchery. BeFrugal has a $75 coupon as well as 15% off, which should bring it to *$659*
> Eterna 1240.41.63.1183 Watches,1240.41.63.1183 Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches
> View attachment 6566202


Sold out fast.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey, MacInFL, when you say $10 more for the Seiko than the Deep Blue diver, are you referring to the $99 deal for the Deep Blue Sea Quest? If so, where is the Monster available for ~110?
TIA.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WoW has one left of the Hamilton khaki auto








It's a store display but for $230, that's a steal. 
http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash...eather-silver-tone-dial-hamilton-h70455553-sd


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> Sold out fast.


Yeah, they (or maybe one of their sister sites) had a few Eterna Kontiki chronos up for $999 a few days ago, but I've seen the $850 price before (a few weeks ago maybe, it'll be in the 2015 thread). If you're in the market I would keep your ear to the ground, there might be a couple more they have to get rid of. Just speculation of course!

EDIT: Just looked, and the Watchery still has some Kontiki chronos for $999, which you could get down to ~$750 with BeFrugal if you threw in a pair of sunglasses or something. Not as good as the $850 price, of course.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

For those of us who use Touch of Modern...

Be advised, I just attempted to return a defective product (not a watch; a 3-D pen for my wife, one of her Christmas presents, that is not working correctly). ToM would not give me a refund; only offering to replace the item or give me a store credit. That annoys me, but I buy watches from them enough that the store credit in this case is OK.

They don't even want the product back, so I guess if my wife can get it working right, bonus for us.

I know some people, including me, don't feel super-comfortable dealing with a store that won't give you a full refund if there's a problem.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I just picked up this Stuhrling Monaco Navitimer homage on a bracelet for $40.42 courtesy of Amazon Warehouse Deals. There's one left in used like new condition for that price in case one of you is interested. Link


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> This is $319.99 on ToM. Not sure if that's a deal, but it sure looks cool. It uses a Vostok automatic movement.
> 
> View attachment 6566194


They're usually in the ~$400 range retail, but folks like Russia2all often have discounts and coupon codes. They're still pretty.
Traveller - Sturmanskie & Gagarin - Root Catalog Traveller at Russia2all.com
Sturmanskie Russian Watches | Island Watch
...
So I'd say it's a reasonable deal. Hard to find new, inexpensive 24-hour watches these days


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> WoW has one left of the Hamilton khaki auto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Paid $200 for it with befrugal rebate plus tax.. without tax would be $180.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

wishmann said:


> Thanks! Paid $200 for it with befrugal rebate plus tax.. without tax would be $180.


Congrats! Wear it in good health and don't forget to post some pics for us!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> Hey, MacInFL, when you say $10 more for the Seiko than the Deep Blue diver, are you referring to the $99 deal for the Deep Blue Sea Quest? If so, where is the Monster available for ~110?for
> TIA.


The comparison was with the Master 1000 which could be had for $160 delivered ($250 - 40% discount + $10 S&H = $160). Believe that deal is gone. I picked up the SRP307 for $170 from Newegg ($180 - $10 promotional discount = $170). I looked hard at the Deep Blue deal but went with the SRP307, feeling it was a much better value.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For those of us who use Touch of Modern...
> 
> Be advised, I just attempted to return a defective product (not a watch; a 3-D pen for my wife, one of her Christmas presents, that is not working correctly). ToM would not give me a refund; only offering to replace the item or give me a store credit. That annoys me, but I buy watches from them enough that the store credit in this case is OK.
> 
> ...


Considering that their return policy is usually stated as "Final sale, not eligible for return", replacement or store credit seems fair. Better than telling you to deal with the manufacturer.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> The comparison was with the Master 1000 which could be had for $160 delivered ($250 - 40% discount + $10 S&H = $160). Believe that deal is gone. I picked up the SRP307 for $170 from Newegg ($180 - $10 promotional discount = $170). I looked hard at the Deep Blue deal but went with the SRP307, feeling it was a much better value.


Having purchased both a Seiko Monster and Deep Blue Master 1000M this Xmas, I'm fairly confident in saying it is purely a personal preference thing as to which is better. Both use the same movement, which makes them the same on one of the most important metrics to most WUSers. The Deep Blue Master 1000 has a sapphire crystal instead of Seiko Hardlex (flip a coin for your preference). The Deep Blue is rated to a deeper depth, but then most people buying are not diving. The Deep Blue is a bigger case; the Seiko Monster smaller. One size is going to be a bit better for some people than another. Dial design? Aesthetic preference.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Considering that their return policy is usually stated as "Final sale, not eligible for return", replacement or store credit seems fair. Better than telling you to deal with the manufacturer.


but is that disclaimer supposed to cover defective items as well? i dont think they're allowed to just list it as a final sale and ship out defective products...not that they regularly do, this is just an unfortunate situation.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

alpina apiner 4 gmt's in stock at world of watches. these were a big hit previously so maybe guys are still interested?

Alpina AL-550G5AQ6 Watches,Men's Alpiner GMT 4 Automatic Black Genuine Alligator and Dial, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches

899, WINTER75 gets 75 off plus 6% at ebates. 774.56. not as good as before but these look like they're sold out at most places. or add something to get it over 900 and use WINTER90 to get 90 off instead of 75.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Having purchased both a Seiko Monster and Deep Blue Master 1000M this Xmas, I'm fairly confident in saying it is purely a personal preference thing as to which is better. Both use the same movement, which makes them the same on one of the most important metrics to most WUSers. The Deep Blue Master 1000 has a sapphire crystal instead of Seiko Hardlex (flip a coin for your preference). The Deep Blue is rated to a deeper depth, but then most people buying are not diving. The Deep Blue is a bigger case; the Seiko Monster smaller. One size is going to be a bit better for some people than another. Dial design? Aesthetic preference.


I have a number of Deep Blues and Seiko Monsters and I like them both quite a bit. For sheer style, I'd have to give a slight edge overall to some Seiko Monsters, although the Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 (black) is a hunk of a retro style looker. Deep Blue, if your timing is right, perhaps has better deals and you can fill out your collection's color variety for less than with Seikos. I'm not the only one who likes the Deep Blue Bubble back case back design, which lifts a good portion of the watch off your wrist--in the hot, humid South Georgia heat, it's great. I'm surprised at how little extra thickness the bubble back design adds. I find the bezel clicks and overall tolerances usually pretty similar between the two, but the Deep Blue look is typically a bit more rugged to me, but I'll pack a Seiko Monster just about anywhere as well.

This watch is neither Seiko "Monster" or Deep Blue, but I've been following it for a while and might just pull the trigger on it at $120:

[url]http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-automatic-sports-men-s-diver-watch-snzh57k1-snzh57k-snzh57.htm

[/URL]I figure if my wife says: "Another watch?"-- I can say: "But honey---it looks a _bit_ like the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms watch, but I saved us $12,000 by going with this one!...."


----------



## Slim53185 (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER-AUTOMATIC-s/274.htm

Aragon (formerly Android) has some good sales right now. If you like color on your watch check these out. $100 for an automatic diver.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Having purchased both a Seiko Monster and Deep Blue Master 1000M this Xmas, I'm fairly confident in saying it is purely a personal preference thing as to which is better. Both use the same movement, which makes them the same on one of the most important metrics to most WUSers. The Deep Blue Master 1000 has a sapphire crystal instead of Seiko Hardlex (flip a coin for your preference). The Deep Blue is rated to a deeper depth, but then most people buying are not diving. The Deep Blue is a bigger case; the Seiko Monster smaller. One size is going to be a bit better for some people than another. Dial design? Aesthetic preference.


Thanks a lot for a all the input and info. I'm pretty new so I'm soaking it all in. One thing missing from my watch box is one with really good lume which is why I started looking at diver watches. Of course the Monster floats up near the top. I was briefly looking at the Android Bioluminescence watch but it looks a bit Tron-ish (in a funky kinda way) and for the price...well. The lume on the Sea Quest is interesting for a nice budget buy. I guess I'll have to keep a close eye on this thread.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Weird double post...


----------



## zacii (Dec 5, 2015)

Slim53185 said:


> http://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER-AUTOMATIC-s/274.htm
> 
> Aragon (formerly Android) has some good sales right now. If you like color on your watch check these out. $100 for an automatic diver.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


These look nice, but very big at 45mm.

Sent from the edge of my galaxy


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

I just bought that same seiko last night from Skywatches. I also bought the fifty five fathoms dial from Dagaz to go with it.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I have a number of Deep Blues and Seiko Monsters and I like them both quite a bit. For sheer style, I'd have to give a slight edge overall to some Seiko Monsters, although the Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 (black) is a hunk of a retro style looker. Deep Blue, if your timing is right, perhaps has better deals and you can fill out your collection's color variety for less than with Seikos. I'm not the only one who likes the Deep Blue Bubble back case back design, which lifts a good portion of the watch off your wrist--in the hot, humid South Georgia heat, it's great. I'm surprised at how little extra thickness the bubble back design adds. I find the bezel clicks and overall tolerances usually pretty similar between the two, but the Deep Blue look is typically a bit more rugged to me, but I'll pack a Seiko Monster just about anywhere as well.
> 
> This watch is neither Seiko "Monster" or Deep Blue, but I've been following it for a while and might just pull the trigger on it at $120:
> 
> ...


Ahhh, just when I was beginning to think that I had enough watches, your post reminded of the Seiko SNZHxx "Fifty Five Fathom" series. I first took notice of this watch several months ago when Massdrop ran an offering. The more I looked at the watch, especially the blue SNXH53, the more I began to appreciate it. I found a deal for a $100 delivered that I had to argue myself out of doing, then it was gone. Seeing your post rekindled the flame. Saying that, over the last few months, I've tried to avoid standard battery quartz watches, focusing upon either automatics or solar power. Still, the SNZHxx series is so classy...hmmm...going over to google and ebay now....


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...ance_id=298670&promotion_code=TMB391616298670 Frederique Constant Healey auto on stainless. Promo winter40 brings this down to 429 then another 10% if using BeFrugal. I think this is worthy of a look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mrxnyc said:


> Frederique Constant 303HS6B6B Watches,Men's Healey Auto Limited Edition SS Silver-Tone Dial, Limited Edition Frederique Constant Automatic Watches Frederique Constant Healey auto on stainless. Promo winter40 brings this down to 429 then another 10% if using BeFrugal. I think this is worthy of a look.


Great looking watch.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks Ryan I did not do a particularly good job of posting (omitting the photo). Thanks for the follow up. I wonder if this is a reasonable choice/offer, assuming it's a run of the mill SW200 inside. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Having purchased both a Seiko Monster and Deep Blue Master 1000M this Xmas, I'm fairly confident in saying it is purely a personal preference thing as to which is better. Both use the same movement, which makes them the same on one of the most important metrics to most WUSers. The Deep Blue Master 1000 has a sapphire crystal instead of Seiko Hardlex (flip a coin for your preference). The Deep Blue is rated to a deeper depth, but then most people buying are not diving. The Deep Blue is a bigger case; the Seiko Monster smaller. One size is going to be a bit better for some people than another. Dial design? Aesthetic preference.


To elaborate further, I prefer a watch with bracelet. Living in central FL, I don't find rubber straps all that comfortable. The SRP307 came with an excellent bracelet. Even on "sale", that was an $83 upcharge for the Deep Blue. Agree, the sapphire vs Hardlex is a toss up in my mind. I have heard there are better / harder grades of Hardlex as you move up the Seiko product line. Barring outright abuse, it's not an issue for me. I am not a diver but do go to the beach frequently, surf fishing, etc. The 200M rating is more than sufficient and more to the point, with the Seiko it is ISO certified.

But the final decision really comes down to this, if both watches were essentially spec'd the same, visually similar with same movement, equal bracelet, I would pay the premium for a "Seiko" over some relatively new boutique brand. From my research, it appears that Deep Blue spec's their watches and then outsources them for manufacture. Looking at DB's website and marketing literature, I started getting a deja vu moment about another well known watch company that does not make their watches but push inflated MSRP with deep discounts...yes, you know who I'm talking about. Sometime in the future, I may consider selling the SRP307 and should be able to find a ready buyer for a reasonable price. Deep Blue doesn't have that track record, yet. That's what I mean by better value.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mrxnyc said:


> Thanks Ryan I did not do a particularly good job of posting (omitting the photo). Thanks for the follow up. I wonder if this is a reasonable choice/offer, assuming it's a run of the mill SW200 inside.


Looks like a deal to me for around $390 net. The strap versions go for $499 and the bracelet version goes for $550. As a bonus, it should come with a car.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> To elaborate further, *I prefer* a watch with bracelet.


Sure. Personal preference, like I said. Nothing wrong with that. Some people don't like paying for a bracelet because they don't intend to use it.



MacInFL said:


> Living in central FL, I don't find rubber straps all that comfortable.


Actually, the strap is silicone, not rubber.



MacInFL said:


> The SRP307 came with an excellent bracelet. Even on "sale", that was an $83 upcharge for the Deep Blue. . . .


Actually, the bracelet was also eligible for the forty percent off that $83 as well, using the coupon. So not $83 more. Maybe you misvalued there ;-)



MacInFL said:


> But the final decision really comes down to this, if both watches were essentially spec'd the same, visually similar with same movement, equal bracelet, I would pay the premium for a "Seiko" over some relatively new boutique brand.


That's your choice. Deep Blue has been around long enough that it has a good reputation here on WUS, and many other members wouldn't see the company choice as an issue.

Anyway, I hoped you got my point that in recommending one or the other to other people, it's helpful to recognize that both watches are of fairly comparable value as dive watches if you evaluate them objectively, rather than weighting it heavily on personal preference. All depends on what someone wants. Someone else might have turned down the Monster because the one you bought didn't have a factory warranty (I am guessing it didn't since they are usually more expensive), and we know that gray market warranties are not always very good. Good luck if your watch starts running really fast or slow this year ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> The Deep Blue Master 1000 has a sapphire crystal instead of Seiko Hardlex (flip a coin for your preference). .


This is only a flip of a coin for a small minority of WIS. If price were equal and seiko offered the same watch with either sapphire or hardlex, 85% of sales would go to sapphire. It's hardly a 50/50 decision.

That being said, I've scratched Hardlex before and still buy Seikos anyway. But heck ya i would have preferred if my Seikos had Sapphire standard.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

Oris 0173375944094-0782061-SD Watches,Men's Classic Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches

Oris

Style: 0173375944094-0782061-SD

Men's Classic Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial

List $1,250.00 (what's this?)

Our Price $875.00 You save 30%

Flash Sale $499.99 60% off with sale!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Winter30 should work as well. 469.99


rgb66rgb said:


> View attachment 6572474
> 
> 
> Oris 0173375944094-0782061-SD Watches,Men's Classic Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Winter40 for 459.99


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DEFDEALS50TW for 449.99

It gets better and better

Good on the FC healey as well for 419.99


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

https://www.areatrend.com/victorinox-swiss-army-ob4491508-open-box-1681940628.aspx

This guy popped up shortly back in the thread. I am having trouble finding it, but I think this may be significitanly cheaper.

Of course, note that this is the 'open box sale'.

As for the seller, I've worked with them through Amazon.ca before, twice, and got two really nice deals. Don't know how there return policy is.

What I'm trying to say is: this may be a good deal of you saw this deal earlier and missed it, but be aware that it's open box and may have been returned for a defect (or someone simply didn't want a good watch and pocket knife).

EDIT: This wasn't the same watch as earlier. Not even close to being as good a deal, nor really a deal at all. Sorry chaps.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

That is quartz leather band. Not comparable to the auto bracelet.


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

taike said:


> That is quartz leather band. Not comparable to the auto bracelet.


Oh crap, thanks Taike. Lazy, tired brain made a very silly assumption.


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Crap. I thought I was catching up. Get to the end of thread #4 and find I am 36 pages in the rear.

This thread was directly responsible for 4 purchases in a week. If I had a lick of sense I would have not opened #5...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Ahhh, just when I was beginning to think that I had enough watches, your post reminded of the Seiko SNZHxx "Fifty Five Fathom" series.... Saying that, over the last few months, I've tried to avoid standard battery quartz watches, focusing upon either automatics or solar power. Still, the SNZHxx series is so classy...hmmm...going over to google and ebay now....


Sounds like you think the SNZH is a quartz, it's not. It's a non- hacking automatic.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Another one for the Aussies. Not that affordable for some, but it looks like Starbuy has deals on Seiko Astron models available at Seiko Astron GPS Watch: StarBuy. Some of these are competitively priced against Amazon and on some th Amazon price is significantly cheaper.

Non-Australian residents may need to check out by PayPal, after which additional shipping charges will be calculated.

Some examples of those I found with cheaper than Amazon prices:

*Seiko Astron GPS Solar Stainless Steel Watch SSE031J: StarBuy - 2144AUD (~1505USD), currently 1740USD on Amazon*









*Seiko Astron GPS Solar Stainless Steel Watch SSE013J: StarBuy - 1943AUD (~1364USD), currently 1600USD on Amazon*









*Seiko Astron GPS Solar Titanium Watch SSE001J: StarBuy- 3834AUD (~2689USD), currently 2900USD on Amazon*








*Seiko Astron GPS Solar Titanium Watch SSE007J: StarBuy - 2345AUD (~1644USD), currently 2282USD on Amazon*








*Seiko Astron GPS Solar Titanium Watch SSE003J: StarBuy - 2613AUD (~1833USD), currently 1890USD on Amazon*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I have a number of Deep Blues and Seiko Monsters and I like them both quite a bit. For sheer style, I'd have to give a slight edge overall to some Seiko Monsters, although the Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 (black) is a hunk of a retro style looker. Deep Blue, if your timing is right, perhaps has better deals and you can fill out your collection's color variety for less than with Seikos. I'm not the only one who likes the Deep Blue Bubble back case back design, which lifts a good portion of the watch off your wrist--in the hot, humid South Georgia heat, it's great. I'm surprised at how little extra thickness the bubble back design adds. I find the bezel clicks and overall tolerances usually pretty similar between the two, but the Deep Blue look is typically a bit more rugged to me, but I'll pack a Seiko Monster just about anywhere as well.
> 
> This watch is neither Seiko "Monster" or Deep Blue, but I've been following it for a while and might just pull the trigger on it at $120:
> 
> ...


I own that watch. It's really nice. Ceramic bezel. The factory bracelet is crap, but i put mine on a 3 ring black nato and it looks tip top. And yes it's a fifty fanthom rip off look at the fraction of the price.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

More deals at Starbuy, on Seiko this time. Deals are available at Seiko Watch Online Flagship Store: StarBuy. For non-Australian addresses, you may need to check out with Paypal, after which additional shipping charges will be calculated.

There are too many for me to list them all, but I've included some examples:

*Seiko Ladies Coutura Stainless Steel Watch SXDE07P: StarBuy - 163AUD*








*Seiko Mens Solar Leather Strap Watch SNE363P-2: StarBuy - 165AUD*








*Seiko Sportura Chronograph SPC137P: StarBuy - 389AUD*








*Seiko Sportura Chronograph SPC135P: StarBuy - 399AUD*








*Seiko Mens Black Leather Chronograph SPC167P-2: StarBuy - 180AUD*


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Sounds like you think the SNZH is a quartz, it's not. It's a non- hacking automatic.


Duh...I had forgotten and to make matters worse, it is printed clearly on the dial. Maybe my age is catching up. Thank you for pointing that out...sort of. I think I see my first watch purchase of 2016...


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

New drop on Sea-Gull Double Retrograde lowest @165, open hearts just dont do it for me unfortunately.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rgb66rgb said:


> View attachment 6572474
> 
> 
> Oris 0173375944094-0782061-SD Watches,Men's Classic Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches
> ...


See four pages ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-32.html#post24276650


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I have a number of Deep Blues and Seiko Monsters and I like them both quite a bit. For sheer style, I'd have to give a slight edge overall to some Seiko Monsters, although the Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 (black) is a hunk of a retro style looker. Deep Blue, if your timing is right, perhaps has better deals and you can fill out your collection's color variety for less than with Seikos. I'm not the only one who likes the Deep Blue Bubble back case back design, which lifts a good portion of the watch off your wrist--in the hot, humid South Georgia heat, it's great. I'm surprised at how little extra thickness the bubble back design adds. I find the bezel clicks and overall tolerances usually pretty similar between the two, but the Deep Blue look is typically a bit more rugged to me, but I'll pack a Seiko Monster just about anywhere as well.
> 
> This watch is neither Seiko "Monster" or Deep Blue, but I've been following it for a while and might just pull the trigger on it at $120:
> 
> ...


damn that's a nice looking watch, skywatches is a trusted online retailer should i pull the trigger?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not the best price that these have been but still attractive

Alpina Star Timer Big Date Pilot

the watchery Link 










There is A $20 + Free shipping Watchery Coupon floating around and 12% at be Frugal which should bring the price to $333.52

One of the better looking pilots around right now. Sapphire, 100M WR, 22mm lugs, and 13mm thickness are all appealing factors.

And not to relive December 2015 but they have the black Alpina GMT again at $899 - $75 coupon - 12% = $725.12 which I think is is just a bit more than they were offered in December.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Massdrop *Sea-Gull Double Retrograde 819.317 Watch*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

They also have this Store Display Model

Oris Aquis 

for $739.99 - $75 - 12% = $585.19 (THAT IS AN INCREDIBLE DEAL ON A AQUIS!....on Bracelet) This might be too much for me to hold back.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Alpina alpiner 4 GMT on at 899 at the Watchery. Coupons should bring that down a bit more
Alpina AL-550G5AQ6 Watches,Men's Alpiner GMT 4 Automatic Black Genuine Alligator and Dial, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

The Watchery also has the Alpiner auto chronograph for $950, which you should be able to bring down to $770 with BeFrugal


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

gregington said:


> Another one for the Aussies. Not that affordable for some, but it looks like Starbuy has deals on Seiko Astron models available at Seiko Astron GPS Watch: StarBuy. Some of these are competitively priced against Amazon and on some th Amazon price is significantly cheaper.
> 
> Non-Australian residents may need to check out by PayPal, after which additional shipping charges will be calculated.
> 
> ...


Wow--thanks for posting--I read up on those and while the styling doesn't particularly fire me up, they're amazing (and accordingly expensive) watches--a true 'tour de force' in terms of technological achievement. When I read:*

"Always accurate.* *Seiko Astron is accurate to one second every 100,000 years*, thanks to the time signal it receives from the Atomic Clocks in each GPS satellite."

It just elicited a number of thoughts, like :"Wow--when do I think MY one second off will be?--I might have to wait forever!" or "OMG--I'll NEVER have an excuse to be late again..."

It's funny, but sometimes a watch that's not really too different in styling from one that as said: "doesn't fire me up" can still generate some heat. Excuse any awful puns please, but I've warmed up to and am thinking about the Seiko Solar Compass series, which does have some familial Seiko similarity, I think.

















They vary in price, with a variety of colors and bracelet options--steel, leather, canvas, etc., but for the most part are priced between $150 and $200. Although the lume is said to be the dimmest on the orange model, I'm not too bright myself, so naturally I think that's the one I'm going for eventually. Even if the metal bracelet turns out to be a scrapper, I bet the orange dial would look nice on a brown leather band. I am soooo glad my wife has zero interest in this forum!

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SSC081-...366&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+solar+compass+watch

Seiko Solar Orange Dial Watch SSC077P1 SSC077P SSC077


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Normally, I would just let this go but your last paragraph went over the line.



MacInFL said:


> To elaborate further, I prefer a watch with bracelet. Living in central FL, I don't find rubber straps all that comfortable. The SRP307 came with an excellent bracelet. Even on "sale", that was an $83 upcharge for the Deep Blue. Agree, the sapphire vs Hardlex is a toss up in my mind. I have heard there are better / harder grades of Hardlex as you move up the Seiko product line. Barring outright abuse, it's not an issue for me. I am not a diver but do go to the beach frequently, surf fishing, etc. The 200M rating is more than sufficient and more to the point, with the Seiko it is ISO certified.
> 
> But the final decision really comes down to this, if both watches were essentially spec'd the same, visually similar with same movement, equal bracelet, I would pay the premium for a "Seiko" over some relatively new boutique brand. From my research, it appears that Deep Blue spec's their watches and then outsources them for manufacture. Looking at DB's website and marketing literature, I started getting a deja vu moment about another well known watch company that does not make their watches but push inflated MSRP with deep discounts...yes, you know who I'm talking about. Sometime in the future, I may consider selling the SRP307 and should be able to find a ready buyer for a reasonable price. Deep Blue doesn't have that track record, yet. That's what I mean by better value.





cel4145 said:


> Sure. Personal preference, like I said. Nothing wrong with that. Some people don't like paying for a bracelet because they don't intend to use it.
> 
> Actually, the strap is silicone, not rubber.
> 
> ...


Silicone not rubber. Thank you for the clarification. But really, what's the difference? It stills wears hot in a humid climate like Florida.

Was not aware the bracelet was eligible for the 40% disount but don't recall it being reduced from $100 to $83 at the time. Even if it was reduced, that is chump change leaving a $50 upcharge bringing delivered total price over $210. BTW, curious if the bracelet has solid end pieces or the usual folded common to budget bracelets.

The SRP307 was sourced through the Newegg storefront but supplied by CDI, an authorized Seiko USA dealer. The watch has the full 3 year Seiko manufacturer's warranty. I confirmed directly with Seiko USA. As I recall, Deep Blue does not perform their own warranty work but outsource as they do the manufacture. Also, the warranty is one year so *"Good luck if your watch starts running really fast or slow.." *after the the 1st year.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Accu-Swiss 63C113 Watches,Men's Gemini Auto Chrono SS Black Dial, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches

A 7750 (as far as I can tell) for under $390.00 with WINTER40 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate.

Tough to beat!


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this. Will have to start watching this thread more closely.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

If you don't mind the Torino olympic dial (or want to replace it later) there is also this similar model for $2172.50.

http://www.amazon.com/Omega-Speedma..._UL160_SR102,160_&refRID=1MM0PVY34XZQMC5FQ42K


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

That's an amazing deal on an Aquis. I recently picked up the same one you have pictured and I'm extremely happy with it. Great color and fantastic build quality.



valuewatchguy said:


> They also have this Store Display Model
> 
> Oris Aquis
> 
> for $739.99 - $75 - 12% = $585.19 (THAT IS AN INCREDIBLE DEAL ON A AQUIS!....on Bracelet) This might be too much for me to hold back.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Haven't seen any good Ashford deals lately but the Amex offer expires today in case something decent pops up fyi


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

With the code AFFLESVAUB318, you can get this Edox auto from Ashford.com for $318 + free shipping. That's a better price than I can find anywhere else.









Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-AIN


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Jammy said:


> The Watchery also has the Alpiner auto chronograph for $950, which you should be able to bring down to $770 with BeFrugal
> View attachment 6578730


Would really like to add an Alpina to my collection but promised myself and the Mrs no more watches until July.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

PUMA Men's PU103051002 Essence Chronograph Watch for $85


----------



## tuker1980 (May 1, 2012)

garf666 said:


> Would really like to add an Alpina to my collection but promised myself and the Mrs no more watches until July.


Why does she has to know?!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

tuker1980 said:


> Why does she has to know?!


She's a descendant of Ghengis khan (Kazakh) and had a grandfather in the KGB. Not worth taking the risk!


----------



## tuker1980 (May 1, 2012)

garf666 said:


> She's a descendant of Ghengis khan (Kazakh) and had a grandfather in the KGB. Not worth taking the risk!


LOL...so I guess she already has your balls somewhere hidden from you!!!! Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Oris is gone, great deal!!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, I wish i could say it was me that got it! Too late. I sent The Watchery an email because the picture on their site indicated a gray bezel insert. But the details text said green. I had asked them to confirm that for me. I had it in my cart waiting for a response, when it sold!


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

garf666 said:


> Alpina alpiner 4 GMT on at 899 at the Watchery. Coupons should bring that down a bit more
> Alpina AL-550G5AQ6 Watches,Men's Alpiner GMT 4 Automatic Black Genuine Alligator and Dial, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches


 Damn it, they wont ship to Canada!!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

zfromvan said:


> Damn it, they wont ship to Canada!!


you can ship to a forwarder, that's probably what im going to do. from there you can ship it to any where in canada. toronto for me.


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

DAMN THIS THREAD...AAAARRRRRG! I...must...stop...buying...watches...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If the prices keep dropping on Revue Thommen watches the way they've been, pretty soon THEY'LL be paying US to take them off their hands! Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> If the prices keep dropping on Revue Thommen watches the way they've been, pretty soon THEY'LL be paying US to take them off their hands! Watches at Gemnation.com


These seem to be the ones that didn't sell out through the Touch of Modern sale.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For the modders of Invicta's out there.

Not sure this has posted yet or not. Amazon is running their Invicta 9404SYB (special yellow box?) with the NH35A movement 40mm and 20mm band for $55.99 that's a dollar less than I bought my 8926OB for during Black Friday sales. Scalloped bezel? I don't care. I bought this one. So much for my, "no more multiples" of the same watch.

Invicta definitely got this series right.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0159W1X72?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

*****EDIT*****Well isn't this just great. As of January first 2016, Amazon is collecting sales tax for South Carolina. I hate taxes. Anyway the watch still came in under $60. And that is a great price on a solid well built automatic diver with the NH35A movement.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> These seem to be the ones that didn't sell out through the Touch of Modern sale.


I tried to get them to price match during the ToM sale to save me sales tax and shipping. Glad they refused, as the piece I was eyeing is now $30 cheaper!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> The comparison was with the Master 1000 which could be had for $160 delivered ($250 - 40% discount + $10 S&H = $160). Believe that deal is gone. I picked up the SRP307 for $170 from Newegg ($180 - $10 promotional discount = $170). I looked hard at the Deep Blue deal but went with the SRP307, feeling it was a much better value.


I got the Deep Blue orange dial and the lume sucks. Barely has any lume. The orange monster was not $10 more as I recall, but would have been a better choice because I know that Seiko's lume is great. Based on this one bad experience, I'd not go Deep Blue again. Hmmm maybe they have customer support...?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I got the Deep Blue orange dial and the lume sucks. Barely has any lume. . . .


Are you sure you know how to charge it? See the last few posts in the thread for it today: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/happ...eep-blue-watches-2707002-10.html#post24336634


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> With the code AFFLESVAUB318, you can get this Edox auto from Ashford.com for $318 + free shipping. That's a better price than I can find anywhere else.
> 
> View attachment 6579794
> 
> ...


Do not forget the 6% cash back, and $50 off from Amex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I find this hard to believe. Unless of course you are expecting Seiko Orange Monster levels of lume, which will be an unrealistic expectation.



fearlessleader said:


> I got the Deep Blue orange dial and the lume sucks. Barely has any lume. The orange monster was not $10 more as I recall, but would have been a better choice because I know that Seiko's lume is great. Based on this one bad experience, I'd not go Deep Blue again. Hmmm maybe they have customer support...?


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Starbuy in Aus is tempting us with a 72hr flash sale again. Including this Citizen at $99 (their pic):


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I have a number of Deep Blues and Seiko Monsters and I like them both quite a bit. For sheer style, I'd have to give a slight edge overall to some Seiko Monsters, although the Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 (black) is a hunk of a retro style looker. Deep Blue, if your timing is right, perhaps has better deals and you can fill out your collection's color variety for less than with Seikos. I'm not the only one who likes the Deep Blue Bubble back case back design, which lifts a good portion of the watch off your wrist--in the hot, humid South Georgia heat, it's great. I'm surprised at how little extra thickness the bubble back design adds. I find the bezel clicks and overall tolerances usually pretty similar between the two, but the Deep Blue look is typically a bit more rugged to me, but I'll pack a Seiko Monster just about anywhere as well.
> 
> This watch is neither Seiko "Monster" or Deep Blue, but I've been following it for a while and might just pull the trigger on it at $120:
> 
> ...


damn this thread, just pulled the trigger on this. paid in CAD so i think it'll come out closer to $115


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

cryptguard said:


> Starbuy in Aus is tempting us with a 72hr flash sale again. Including this Citizen at $99 (their pic):


They wanted $9 tax on my order and didn't specify whose tax. That is the exact amount of Illinois, Cook County and Chicago sales tax. Very strange, New South Wales is the 51st state?

DutyFree Island has it for $102.95 and they don't collect tax.

Citizen AW1040-56E Eco-Drive 100m Calendar Gents Sports Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

It looks like an Eco-Drive update of the old Citizen 7 Sports.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Sure. Personal preference, like I said. Nothing wrong with that. Some people don't like paying for a bracelet because they don't intend to use it.
> 
> Actually, the strap is silicone, not rubber.
> 
> ...


You might want to check your virus software, it seems that a virus is eating the deals right out of your posts!

Tomorrow (Friday), at 07:00 Eastern time (US), the AVI-8 Hawker is a lightning deal. Last time it was posted (here) as a LD, I picked it up for $75 or so. It has become one of my favorite watches since BF and it has probably more wrist time than all other Christmas & New Year's gifts.

PRIME EARLY ACCESS DEAL​
AVI-8 Men's "Hawker Hurricane" Stainless Steel Watch

Starts for you at 8:00am

Get access to this deal 30 minutes earlier with Amazon Prime.









here's mine:


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> You might want to check your virus software, it seems that a virus is eating the deals right out of your posts!


Nah. I posted one earlier in the day. And the day before that. It's quiet for deals right now after the holidays. You know that. You had to post about security cameras instead. LOL


----------



## Lneepoch (Dec 6, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> They wanted $9 tax on my order and didn't specify whose tax. That is the exact amount of Illinois, Cook County and Chicago sales tax. Very strange, New South Wales is the 51st state?
> 
> DutyFree Island has it for $102.95 and they don't collect tax.
> 
> ...


Haha sounds very much what we Aussies call GST. Goods and Services tax. 10% on most things. The watch will still come to a total of $99 but 10% of that will go to our government as tax on the sale.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

garf666 said:


> She's a descendant of Ghengis khan (Kazakh) and had a grandfather in the KGB. Not worth taking the risk!


You need a COSC chronograph tachymeter to time the horses and any stealth, blackout tactical ops watch for counter espionage - get a grip man, this is an opportunity! Joy Control willl approve!


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone got gemnation codes, or cash back tips. I might be throwing down for a an RT... the movements inside are what's really getting me. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> You need a COSC chronograph tachymeter to time the horses and any stealth, blackout tactical ops watch for counter espionage - get a grip man, this is an opportunity! Joy Control willl approve!


Nah, its also so I can take a step up to the next level later in the year. Although I can afford it, I cannot really justify it if I've bought another load of watches during the next 6 months.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Opps, already answered.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Anyone got gemnation codes, or cash back tips. I might be throwing down for a an RT... the movements inside are what's really getting me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Gemnation coupons are rare, usually only applicable to specific models. Search through slickdeals.net although usually by now I would be notified of a worthwhile coupon (by subscription) so I'd hazard a guess there's no RT related coupon.

Cashbackholic.com will let you search which sites offer the best cash back. I primarily use Befrugal only, can't be bothered to accumulate cash back from too many sources.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Anyone got gemnation codes, or cash back tips. I might be throwing down for a an RT... the movements inside are what's really getting me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Mr Rebates has 5pct cash back for gemnation


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Are you sure you know how to charge it? See the last few posts in the thread for it today: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/happ...eep-blue-watches-2707002-10.html#post24336634


I have a few of the Deep Blue Sea Quest and just sitting on the dresser they still glow all night. That is not even wearing them and getting a lot of light to charge them.


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> damn this thread, just pulled the trigger on this. paid in CAD so i think it'll come out closer to $115


I highly recommend going to DAGAZ and ordering the Fifty Five Fathoms dial for this watch. It makes it look incredible.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> They wanted $9 tax on my order and didn't specify whose tax. That is the exact amount of Illinois, Cook County and Chicago sales tax. Very strange, New South Wales is the 51st state?
> 
> DutyFree Island has it for $102.95 and they don't collect tax.
> 
> ...


Apologies, did not clarify - $99AUD on starbuy


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure how good a deal these are, but woot has Akribos, August Steiner, and Joshua and Sons chronographs on special: Chronograph Watches - Accessories & Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

OOasis said:


> Anyone got gemnation codes, or cash back tips. I might be throwing down for a an RT... the movements inside are what's really getting me.


Based on my experience and what I've heard from others, I would avoid the in-house RT movements. They are not reliable and it may be difficult to get them repaired. The ETA models look like good deals though.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Wus guys for the bargain [bargainIMG]https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/bargain16/01/08/0c9d1401da939ecb912e8fbdd2aee68d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Anyone got gemnation codes, or cash back tips. I might be throwing down for a an RT... the movements inside are what's really getting me.


7% cash back from Befrugal.

Gemnation Coupons, Promo Codes & Cash Back (7%) for January, 2016


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 830.03 Symphony Quartz Tranparent Floating Dial Black Rubber Strap Watch
for $34


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Don't know a thing about Top One International Corp./NYwatchstore.com
> 
> But they have the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster dive watch, model BN0104-09E, for $104.42. That seems to beat everybody else by $20-$30, which is pretty good at this low of a price range.
> 
> ...


FYI - this deal is now down to $92.07 at the same site. $4.95 shipping and no tax for me in AZ.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eWatches is having a timed sale with only about a half-hour to go on an Oris rectangular automatic, guilloche dial on brown leather strap. Coupon code 'EWATCHES75' and the BeFrugal rebate takes the price down to $708.39. Jomashop doesn't have this particular model in stock, but every Oris rectangular automatic watch they have is $1,200 or more.

A new watch on sale every hour every day at eWatches.com


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

carlborg said:


> I highly recommend going to DAGAZ and ordering the Fifty Five Fathoms dial for this watch. It makes it look incredible.


that'd be nice but having read through a detailed how to, i have neither the tools nor the confidence in my skills (mostly this) to do such a thing.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> FYI - this deal is now down to $92.07 at the same site. $4.95 shipping and no tax for me in AZ.


That's a great price for a Citizen Dive watch. *Men's Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver's Watch BN0104-09E *The rose gold and black is a nice combination--it really dresses it up a bit. But I wonder why it says there's only a one year manufacturer warranty? Citizen, in pretty much all nations I know, offers a five year warranty--one of the longest in the business--reflective of a consistently good product that they stand behind. Rolex only recently extended their's to five years, reflecting increasing pressure on the 'high end' market. In all fairness, while I'm not familiar with this dealer: "Top One"----looks like they work with a number of other on-line watch retail names. At least they offer a 90 day money back warranty and Paypal.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Eterna 1240.41.63.1184 Watches,1240.41.63.1184 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches

Kontiki Chrono at Watchery. WINTER75 and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it to $682.

"This timepiece may be a store display model."


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice that the WoW/Watchery family of sites have upped the rebate and removed the two-tier thing where you had to buy one of their yucky fashion brands to get the best cash back.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice that the WoW/Watchery family of sites have upped the rebate and removed the two-tier thing where you had to buy one of their yucky fashion brands to get the best cash back.


yea i had to buy this oris it's too cheap to not buy it. with the $75 code plus 12% rebate from befrugal im into this watch and the red watch winder for around 628. hopefully befrugal doesnt take 3 months to credit my account...


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nixon Men's A105 Sentry 42mm Stainless Steel Leather Quartz Movement Watch for $135


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Londo Mollari said:


> They wanted $9 tax on my order and didn't specify whose tax. That is the exact amount of Illinois, Cook County and Chicago sales tax. Very strange, New South Wales is the 51st state?
> 
> DutyFree Island has it for $102.95 and they don't collect tax.
> 
> ...


Yep, New South Wales has some very experience infrastructure and stadium projects that need paying for. Collecting tax on behalf of the US government and pocketing the money lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Jammy said:


> The Watchery also has the Alpiner auto chronograph for $950, which you should be able to bring down to $770 with BeFrugal
> View attachment 6578730


Slight price drop to $930 ($751 after BeFrugal coupon and cashback)


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Oris Artelier is $440 at The Watchery (should be $351 after BeFrugal coupon and cashback)







Oris 0163375444051-0752149 Watches,Men's Artelier Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

TheWatchery has another Eterna Kontiki Chrono for $849 with 75$ off using Winter75.

Eterna 1240.41.63.1184 Watches,1240.41.63.1184 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lake House Leathers is having a sale- 40% off sitewide+free shipping. They make straps and wallets.

I haven't ordered from them before, but from what I've heard, their full prices are fair. So this is a very good deal.

One thing to note is that if you're looking for black shell cordovan, they have them on their etsy shop for $40+$2 shipping, which is actually better than the $51 they cost on their site. Other than the black shell cordovan straps I think their site prices, with the code and free shipping, are all better than their etsy ones.

Featured Products - Lake House Leathers


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

This watch is something.. Montblanc Men's 106502 Timewalker Automatic Two-Tone Stainless Steel Watch (B00CF7J83Q)
Currently is sold for $2,145.99, saw it for around $2500 a couple of weeks ago


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow guys, thanks for the help with the gemnation stuff. But after some research, the review thommen watches don't seem to be such a deal, especially when compared to my victorinox dm500 purchase earlier. Eta2893-2, 500 wr, dual lug holes, and really good finishing. For $350 pre tax... 
Haven't seen many deals beat that so far. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

bkscott said:


> TheWatchery has another Eterna Kontiki Chrono for $849 with 75$ off using Winter75.
> 
> Eterna 1240.41.63.1184 Watches,1240.41.63.1184 Eterna Kontiki Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches


It's gone now but they do have one three hander at full list price, $2800, but I expect it can drop anytime now to the regular 6-700.

Eterna 1220.41.67.1183 Watches,1220.41.67.1183 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Robangel said:


> That's a great price for a Citizen Dive watch. *Men's Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver's Watch BN0104-09E *The rose gold and black is a nice combination--it really dresses it up a bit. But I wonder why it says there's only a one year manufacturer warranty? Citizen, in pretty much all nations I know, offers a five year warranty--one of the longest in the business--reflective of a consistently good product that they stand behind. Rolex only recently extended their's to five years, reflecting increasing pressure on the 'high end' market. In all fairness, while I'm not familiar with this dealer: "Top One"----looks like they work with a number of other on-line watch retail names. At least they offer a 90 day money back warranty and Paypal.


Highly likely it is grey market but still excellent price for this quality of diver. Solar powered 200M ISO certified diver from an established respected manufacturer...a lot to like here. I have done a little research on this particular line (considering a different model with bracelet). Rarely any complaints...usually personal preferences re cosmetic details. Only caution would be that it is not particularly friendly to changing strap due to the geometry of case and lug holes. I don't have first hand experience but have heard complaints about even using NATO straps but find that hard to believe.

If I weren't waiting for the stainless version with bracelet to come back around for under $160 (grey market, of course), I would be pulling out plastic right now rather than writing this post!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

thechin said:


> It's gone now but they do have one three hander at full list price, $2800, but I expect it can drop anytime now to the regular 6-700.
> 
> Eterna 1220.41.67.1183 Watches,1220.41.67.1183 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


SWI has different prices on their 3 websites (WoW, thewatchery and ewatches) and they seem to be changing them randomly (probably just to mess with us bargain hunters :-d ).

It's $600 here so under $500 with the rebates. However, 4 in stock but may be a store display model.

1220.41.67.1183 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> damn this thread, just pulled the trigger on this. paid in CAD so i think it'll come out closer to $115


Damn it indeed! 107 EUR free shipping to Spain, I just placed the order. 
I almost bought it last week for 90 EUR more. Thanks Robangel and all you guys for this thread!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Northlander said:


> SWI has different prices on their 3 websites (WoW, thewatchery and ewatches) and they seem to be changing them randomly (probably just to mess with us bargain hunters :-d ).
> 
> It's $600 here so under $500 with the rebates. However, 4 in stock but may be a store display model.
> 
> 1220.41.67.1183 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


Yeah, it is store display but a great bargain nonetheless, I think I won't resist, I really wanted the black dial with yellow triangles but the leather on this one is out of this world.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Great deals. I am guessing TheWatchery will drop the price on the black and green dial Kon Tiki chrono in the next day or two. I bought the white one today after missing the deal yesterday.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Daniel57 said:


> Lake House Leathers is having a sale- 40% off sitewide+free shipping. They make straps and wallets.
> 
> I haven't ordered from them before, but from what I've heard, their full prices are fair. So this is a very good deal.
> 
> ...


Awesome, just ordered a couple leather straps! THanks a lot.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Are you sure you know how to charge it? See the last few posts in the thread for it today: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/happ...eep-blue-watches-2707002-10.html#post24336634


I'll post more there, but... seriously... "know how to charge it"? A couple of seconds under a HexBright and an Orient glows brightly; 15-30 seconds and the Deep Blue maybe just barely glows. Multiple watches all under a fluorescent desk lamp and they all glow bright, except the Deep Blue. There really can't be any special knowledge on how to charge the lume... can there?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WoW has an Oris Men's Swiss Hunter PS Edition stainless steel automatic with (sexy-as-hell) gunmetal dial, display model -- that they emphasize was never worn.

Coupon code 'WINTER50' and Be Frugal rebate take it to *$579.59*. The non-bracelet version sells for $976.50 at Jomashop. $1,295 at Authentic Watches.

38mm a touch small for my gargantuan wrist, but I know for many of you it's perfect.

Men's Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition Auto SS Gunmetal Dial | World of Watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has a nice Seiko recraft - the SNKN07 for about $79usd. It's got the 7s26 which doesn't hack/hand wind but nonetheless is a durable movement. 









http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MB...etailBullets_secondary_view_div_1452314598157


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I'll post more there, but... seriously... "know how to charge it"? A couple of seconds under a HexBright and an Orient glows brightly; 15-30 seconds and the Deep Blue maybe just barely glows. Multiple watches all under a fluorescent desk lamp and they all glow bright, except the Deep Blue. There really can't be any special knowledge on how to charge the lume... can there?


Well, then talk it over there with people that own the same watch. If you don't get results there, then you could also ask in the main Deep Blue owners thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/**-official-deep-blue-watch-club-thread**-903500.html. That's what I would do. I don't get the point of having a discussion here about it.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Amazon has a nice Seiko recraft - the SNKN07 for about $79usd. It's got the 7s26 which doesn't hack/hand wind but nonetheless is a durable movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dial lettering has "automatic", yet the ad has quartz in the description...


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

fastfras said:


> cairoanan said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon has a nice Seiko recraft - the SNKN07 for about $79usd. It's got the 7s26 which doesn't hack/hand wind but nonetheless is a durable movement.
> ...


That's Amazon for you, or I suppose just Internet vendors in general. It's definitely auto.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Yet another for the Aussies, this time OzSale has Casios and G-Shocks at http://www.ozsale.com.au/ItemsList.aspx?cid=10&saleID=4UnDmnzx5Umk1Sf8Wronrw. All prices look like they include delivery to Australian addresses. Unfortunately, no model numbers are given, making prices comparisons a nightmare. From what I've been able to compare, Skywatches are cheaper for most items, but there may be a couple of bargains for those more familiar with Casio prices than I.

You'll also need to give your email address up to view the items, unless I've missed something. I'm not sure if they'll deliver to non-Australian addresses - I couldn't find a country selector on the check out page, but you might be able to try if you check out with PayPal.

Here's a few that look cheap, I gave up after these due to the lack of model numbers.

This is 19AUD. 







.

These two for 29AUD.







 








These for 35AUD


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Invicta Men's 9403SYB Pro Diver Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch for $59


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WoW has an Oris Men's Swiss Hunter PS Edition stainless steel automatic with (sexy-as-hell) gunmetal dial, display model -- that they emphasize was never worn.
> 
> Coupon code 'WINTER50' and Be Frugal rebate take it to *$579.59*. The non-bracelet version sells for $976.50 at Jomashop. $1,295 at Authentic Watches.
> 
> ...


I snagged this. I've been eying that watch for literally years, it's the only Oris I've ever tried on that really did something for me. Thank you so much for the heads up!

The only bad news is that I had to pay sales tax. The good news is that this was roughly equal to the WINTER50 discount. So I still managed to grab it for a touch over $600 after the cash back.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice pick up on the Oris Swiss Hunter PS. I'm waiting for one of those sites to post a largely discounted blue dial Artix. One can only hope!


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for this thread and Wus member


----------



## kcsierradad (Nov 10, 2014)

According to ccc, this is the lowest this model has ever been...



iuserman said:


> Invicta Men's 9403SYB Pro Diver Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch for $59
> View attachment 6598186


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

lechat said:


> Thanks for this thread and Wus member


What is this that blue Seiko? It looks awesome. Not that i need any new watches :-x


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

...


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

ARMADUK said:


> What is this that blue Seiko? It looks awesome. Not that i need any new watches :-x


Pretty sure it's this one from Seiko's Recraft series

http://seikousa.com/collections/recraft/SNKN03

The brown one in the background is from the Recraft series too.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

kcsierradad said:


> According to ccc, this is the lowest this model has ever been...


The white faced version is even cheaper at $55.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9404S...C_UL160_SR95,160_&refRID=13W7GZFWVKQ683TMZ26Y


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> ...


hi ! this is the recraft series SNKN41 seiko 7s26 movement


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

tsteph12 said:


> Nice pick up on the Oris Swiss Hunter PS. I'm waiting for one of those sites to post a largely discounted blue dial Artix. One can only hope!


There's something going on with Oris. It looks like it could be this year's Alpina or Eterna. So I'd definitely stay tuned.


----------



## qraC (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi, I've been reading you guys a lot and i saw something in eBay that might look appealing to some of you.
It's a seller that has a bunch of Orient watches for sale, some of them as low as $66, he claims they are brand new and authentic and he has very good reputation.
Anyways what catch my eye are some 3-Star Orient's he has in a bunch of colors those are at $66 with free shipping in the US

Photos taken from the sellers post:






















Im seriously considering buying the burgundy or the blue one.. i think thats a good price for an automatic well regarded watch from orient. what you guys think?

they are at the electronic bay, the system wont let me put the links so lmk if you want the link in PM


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nixon Men's A045511 Time Teller Watch (B00108WPFE) - lowest price ever - $60


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That black and gold seiko keeps nudging me. Are there any discount codes for skywatches? Can't seem to find any through Mr Google.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There's something going on with Oris. It looks like it could be this year's Alpina or Eterna. So I'd definitely stay tuned.


Perhaps it's because of the stronger dollar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

qraC said:


> It's a seller that has a bunch of Orient watches for sale, some of them as low as $66, he claims they are brand new and authentic and he has very good reputation. . . . they are at the electronic bay, the system wont let me put the links so lmk if you want the link in PM


Give us the seller name. That makes it easier to look up


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

qraC said:


> Hi, I've been reading you guys a lot and i saw something in eBay that might look appealing to some of you.
> It's a seller that has a bunch of Orient watches for sale, some of them as low as $66, he claims they are brand new and authentic and he has very good reputation.
> Anyways what catch my eye are some 3-Star Orient's he has in a bunch of colors those are at $66 with free shipping in the US
> 
> ...


Why do we need to PM you - just put a name or item number.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> Perhaps it's because of the stronger dollar?


Or maybe sales are down on more traditional brands due to newer micro brands taking a larger share of the market? Or maybe several brands have over anticipated sales during the past year and now need to reduce inventory for new models? Or maybe their prices were over-inflated to begin with? Could be a combination of many factors.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Or maybe Apple Watch


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Give us the seller name. That makes it easier to look up


I searched for the photos in the eBay app. I believe the seller name is _*vicosia*_. 
qraC, correct me if I'm wrong.

Here's a link.

http://stores.ebay.com/daliaswatches/


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

sparco said:


> Or maybe Apple Watch


Oh please, that only takes up Fossil and michael kors watches.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Or maybe sales are down on more traditional brands due to newer micro brands taking a larger share of the market? Or maybe several brands have over anticipated sales during the past year and now need to reduce inventory for new models? Or maybe their prices were over-inflated to begin with? Could be a combination of many factors.


Many factors indeed but the predominant one is there is simply not enough demand, I've heard sales for swiss watches in Asia alone are down 30%, and then just look at Oris model line, seems to me they have 200 different models, do they really think people need that much variety from a single brand ?


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Orient Mako Automatic Diver EM75006W, Green Bezel available at Skywatches.sg @ USD 150, dont know much about Skywatches as i have never purchased from them

heres the link, hope it helps: Orient Mako Automatic Scuba Diving Watch CEM75006W EM75006W


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Decent selection at 20% off at WoW with code WOW20.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOW + Extra 20% Off | World of Watches

"Cannot be combined with other promotions" I don't know if the Befrugal rebate would work.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Decent selection at 20% off at WoW with code WOW20.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOW + Extra 20% Off | World of Watches
> 
> "Cannot be combined with other promotions" I don't know if the Befrugal rebate would work.


Interesting... But would WoW even be able to tell you were using BeFrugal? Or perhaps the rebate just wouldn't go through?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jammy said:


> Interesting... But would WoW even be able to tell you were using BeFrugal? Or perhaps the rebate just wouldn't go through?


According to the Befrugal FAQ's, it's the merchant that actually approves the cash back. They caution to only use coupon codes directly from the Befrugal site.

Of course I'm no expert -- I haven't used it yet. In fact I never heard of Befrugal before I came to this forum! (THANK YOU!!!)


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Massdrop has Timex Weekender Chronos for around $48.99 (depending on model) plus $4.50 shipping to the US ($10.00 to Australia).

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/timex-weekender-chrono-quartz-watch

Styles available are TW2P62200, TW2P62300, TW2P62400, TW2P71400, TW2P71500, TW2P78000.

TW2P71500. Black dial, black nylon strap - $48.99








TW2P62200. Black dial, black leather strap - $51.99








TW2P71400. White dial, green nylon strap - $46.99








TW2P62300. Blue dial, tan leather strap - $51.99








TW2P62400. White dial, blue nylon strap - $46.99








TW2P78000. White dial, grey leather strap - $51.99


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Decent selection at 20% off at WoW with code WOW20.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOW + Extra 20% Off | World of Watches
> 
> "Cannot be combined with other promotions" I don't know if the Befrugal rebate would work.


tough to say, it definitely wouldnt work with any additional promo codes but it might work with befrugal as that probably isnt considered as a promotion as it's something that's always there. if so that would bring the alpina gmt 4 down to 633.60 after rebate. who wants to test this haha? i just bought an oris from them yesterday.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

The black dial Alpina Chronograph auto is also on sale for $668.79 after 20% off (WOW20) and 12% Befrugal cashback... lowest price ever for this watch!
Men's Alpiner Auto Chrono Black Gen Leather Contrast Stitch Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

danktrees said:


> tough to say, it definitely wouldnt work with any additional promo codes but it might work with befrugal as that probably isnt considered as a promotion as it's something that's always there. if so then that would bring the alpina gmt 4 down to 633.60 after rebate. who wants to test this haha? i just bought an oris from them yesterday.


From Befrugal:

_* Can I use coupon codes and earn cash back?
* To ensure cash back, only use coupons posted on BeFrugal. If you choose to apply a coupon that is not posted on BeFrugal.com, we are unable to guarantee that you will receive cash back on your purchase.

A non-eligible coupon code could be any coupon not found directly on BeFrugal, including coupons from other cash back websites, member exclusive emails, catalogs, and *even the retailer's official website. *_ [emphasis added]

The 20% off is still a good deal on many of these watches. Just don't count on the 12% rebate.


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

Bulova Precisionist Chronometer. $215

http://slickdeals.net/share/iphone_app/fp/175281

Nice price for a Precisionist chrono. Free shipping in US too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Barry S said:


> From Befrugal:
> 
> _* Can I use coupon codes and earn cash back?
> * To ensure cash back, only use coupons posted on BeFrugal. If you choose to apply a coupon that is not posted on BeFrugal.com, we are unable to guarantee that you will receive cash back on your purchase.
> ...


yea i've read those terms but it's completely ambiguous. it doesnt actually say that it wouldnt work but only that there is a possibility that the claim would be rejected. all it says is that they cannot guarantee that you will get a rebate. we need someone to test it. i'd do it myself but i bought an oris from them yesterday and just bought a steinhart this morning so im tapped out. i do want that alpiner 4 gmt watch though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

danktrees said:


> yea i've read those terms but it's completely ambiguous. it doesnt actually say that it wouldnt work but only that there is a possibility that the claim would be rejected. all it says is that they cannot guarantee that you will get a rebate. we need someone to test it. i'd do it myself but i bought an oris from them yesterday and just bought a steinhart this morning so im tapped out. i do want that alpiner 4 gmt watch though.


I actually emailed another rebate site, GivingAssistant.org, and asked about this subject -- would a coupon code I got off RetailMeNot work and still allow me the rebate? Their response was, "It should."

Still a little squishy.

Eventually, one of us will find a watch on there at a price with coupon code that we want, regardless of whether the rebate goes through or not. Report back what happens.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

magnetchief said:


> Bulova Precisionist Chronometer. $215
> 
> Bulova 98B238 Men's Precisionist Watch - Slickdeals.net
> 
> Nice price for a Precisionist chrono. Free shipping in US too


Chronograph, not chronometer.  Although it probably would pass the quartz chronometer test.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Another UK Bargain,
£100 quid Sterling gets you a Mondaine Sport Line 2 Men's Watch

(A667.30308.16SBM with White Round Dial and a Stainless Steel Bracelet)
Big Day at 6' small date at 3' May suit older person with nice easy read face (not the older persons face).
"Mondaine" Silver Toned Swiss Analogue Watch - TK Maxx

more info at Amazon -
Mondaine Sport Line 2 Men's Watch A667.30308.16SBM with White Round Dial and a Stainless Steel Bracelet: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I think all my orders have finally showed up. Need to clear out the extras before buying any more. I really like several of these though...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I think all my orders have finally showed up. Need to clear out the extras before buying any more. I really like several of these though...
> 
> View attachment 6607986


The Kontiki chrono is a keeper.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> The Kontiki chrono is a keeper.


Possibly, it's definitely a nice one. My favorite is the Eterna triple date, moon phase, single-pusher chrono. The only one I really don't like is the Sturhling tourbillon. I only bought that one to flip. The rest are all wearable.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Bulova Accu Swiss 64B126 rose gold, black dial, brown leather at the Watchery for $359. Use Befrugal code WINTER30 for another $30, making it $329.








(not my pic)

And there is the cash back rebate offer from Befrugal for 10% off. I used the same code with the blue dial version of this watch last week, and it is showing up on Befrugal now as $33 cash back pending, estimated confirmation end of March. We shall see


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> The Kontiki chrono is a keeper.


The CW C11 vintage is a beaut.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I actually emailed another rebate site, GivingAssistant.org, and asked about this subject -- would a coupon code I got off RetailMeNot work and still allow me the rebate? Their response was, "It should."
> 
> Still a little squishy.
> 
> Eventually, one of us will find a watch on there at a price with coupon code that we want, regardless of whether the rebate goes through or not. Report back what happens.


yea i might have to try it with the alpiner 4 gmt. gotta think about this. how long is this sale on for? i looked on the site and i dont think it mentioned anything in that regard.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The only one I really don't like is the Sturhling tourbillon.


Same here; the real-life fit-and-finish quality far underwhelms compared to the "press pictures". Time to start saving for the Heuer Calibre 02!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

danktrees said:


> yea i might have to try it with the alpiner 4 gmt. gotta think about this. how long is this sale on for? i looked on the site and i dont think it mentioned anything in that regard.


Good until 1/11/2016, 1:59am EST

Only two of those Alpiner 4 GMT's left.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> The Kontiki chrono is a keeper.


So are the Eterna moon phase, C.Ward C11 and that Mido.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Same here; the real-life fit-and-finish quality far underwhelms compared to the "press pictures". Time to start saving for the Heuer Calibre 02!


This Stuhrling is just a bit silly looking with the diamonds and everything. I've had a Stuhrling black ceramic tourbillion for a while, and it's a great watch for the price. I'll probably be keeping that one.


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

danktrees said:


> yea i've read those terms but it's completely ambiguous. it doesnt actually say that it wouldnt work but only that there is a possibility that the claim would be rejected. all it says is that they cannot guarantee that you will get a rebate. we need someone to test it. i'd do it myself but i bought an oris from them yesterday and just bought a steinhart this morning so im tapped out. i do want that alpiner 4 gmt watch though.


I actually have some recent relevant expierence with this situation with World of Watches (WOW) and Befrugal. I bought a watch from WOW and used a coupon that was not found on Befrugal. The order did not show up on my Befrugal account so I put in a support ticket. After a couple days Befrugal responded saying that WOW denied the claim since I used a coupon outside of Befrugal.

So unless you use a coupon listed on Befrugal I would not expect cash back from WOW or their sister sites.


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

killersuzuki said:


> Another UK Bargain,
> £100 quid Sterling gets you a Mondaine Sport Line 2 Men's Watch
> 
> (A667.30308.16SBM with White Round Dial and a Stainless Steel Bracelet)
> ...


Just checked this out now 200 quid! Talk about inflation! Was a great deal at 100 quid...cheers anyway!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

pjmaxm said:


> I actually have some recent relevant expierence with this situation with World of Watches (WOW) and Befrugal. I bought a watch from WOW and used a coupon that was not found on Befrugal. The order did not show up on my Befrugal account so I put in a support ticket. After a couple days Befrugal responded saying that WOW denied the claim since I used a coupon outside of Befrugal.
> 
> So unless you use a coupon listed on Befrugal I would not expect cash back from WOW or their sister sites.


good info. so basically it's still just the same price as watchery earlier this week with the $95 code and 12% back.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Not sure if this is a great deal or not, but Sears has the new Seiko Turtle for $371.25 (MSRP $495).

http://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-silver-tone-automatic-diver/p-04482151000P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Does anyone know when the next major Ashford/Jomashop sale will be? The sales on Black Friday and Christmas were tantalizing but I didn't have any money in my watch budget to spend. Maybe easter?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I imagine that they'd have a decent Valentine's Day sale.



Verdict said:


> Does anyone know when the next major Ashford/Jomashop sale will be? The sales on Black Friday and Christmas were tantalizing but I didn't have any money in my watch budget to spend. Maybe easter?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Not sure if this is a great deal or not, but Sears has the new Seiko Turtle for $371.25 (MSRP $495).
> 
> http://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-silver-tone-automatic-diver/p-04482151000P
> 
> ...


Some of the prices are a little high vs the best grey market deals but overall most of the seiko prices are pretty competitive vs normal prices.

Suggests to me that anyone wanting one should think about paying a small premium to get it now if they want one. Guessing the best deals in the next few months might take the price to 300-320 based on these pieces, if even that low.

E.g. sumo/blumo vs stargate prices for 6r15 vs 4r36.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Possibly, it's definitely a nice one. My favorite is the Eterna triple date, moon phase, single-pusher chrono. The only one I really don't like is the Sturhling tourbillon. I only bought that one to flip. The rest are all wearable.


If you don't want the KonTiki chrono, let us know!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot automatic chronometer for $495 from Amazon Warehouse.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Some of the prices are a little high vs the best grey market deals but overall most of the seiko prices are pretty competitive vs normal prices.
> 
> Suggests to me that anyone wanting one should think about paying a small premium to get it now if they want one. Guessing the best deals in the next few months might take the price to 300-320 based on these pieces, if even that low.
> 
> ...


I can't fathom how people can even consider paying 300+ for these watches. It's internally the same as the current Seiko Monster, which is a $200 watch that can sometimes be had for more like 150.

Just sayin', is all...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Supply and demand.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> I can't fathom how people can even consider paying 300+ for these watches. It's internally the same as the current *Seiko Monster, which is a $200 watch that can sometimes be had for more like 150*.
> 
> Just sayin', is all...


Well, they are not even released everywhere yet. If case you didn't know, the 2nd generation Seiko Monsters were fairly expensive at first as well. Assuming that Seiko doesn't keep the supply real stingy on the turtles, prices will drop. Seikos almost always do. Besides, who uses Sears watch prices as a basis for projecting watch pricing in the market? (lol)

That being said, I completely get why some people are buying them. Some are real collectors who don't mind paying the price to get something important to their collection upon first release; not everyone is a dealmonger 

BTW: Those $150 Monsters on bracelets must be in your dreams. If it becomes reality, be sure to share the link ;-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> BTW: Those $150 Monsters on bracelets must be in your dreams. If it becomes reality, be sure to share the link ;-)


They have even been $135 before.
https://slickdeals.net/f/7541882-se...ic-watch-135-free-shipping?v=1&src=SiteSearch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One critics "dealmonger" is anothers patient, smart buyer.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They have even been $135 before.
> https://slickdeals.net/f/7541882-se...ic-watch-135-free-shipping?v=1&src=SiteSearch


That's the black PVD that many people complain the black on the bracelet scratches somewhat easily down to the stainless underneath, making them look horrible. Not surprised that they have ended up on deep discount. I was thinking of the 309, 307, 311, and 313 on stainless, non black, bracelets, since the turtle being discussed was on stainless.


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Well, they are not even released everywhere yet. If case you didn't know, the 2nd generation Seiko Monsters were fairly expensive at first as well. Assuming that Seiko doesn't keep the supply real stingy on the turtles, prices will drop. Seikos almost always do. Besides, who uses Sears watch prices as a basis for projecting watch pricing in the market? (lol)
> 
> That being said, I completely get why some people are buying them. Some are real collectors who don't mind paying the price to get something important to their collection upon first release; not everyone is a dealmonger
> 
> BTW: Those $150 Monsters on bracelets must be in your dreams. If it becomes reality, be sure to share the link ;-)


Also, lets not forget that these are AD watches at AD prices. NOT gray market. They come with Seiko warranty cards. On a side note, every watch that I have seen that came from Sears (fulfilled by Seiko USA) have had aligned chapter rings. Not sure if this is just luck, or a benefit from buying from AD.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Not sure if this is a great deal or not, but Sears has the new Seiko Turtle for $371.25 (MSRP $495).
> 
> http://m.sears.com/seiko-men-s-silver-tone-automatic-diver/p-04482151000P
> 
> ...


Not sure what they normally go for in the states but I did see the very same model in an AD in Sydney on sale for about $520 aud ($360 usd). Could probably haggle it down for under $500.

Actually surprised it can be had for almost the same price in Aus. The world must be going crazy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not the best price that these have been but still attractive
> 
> Alpina Star Timer Big Date Pilot
> 
> ...


If only that was the auto version, I'd be very tempted

IG: Qbes13


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> That's the black PVD that many people complain the black on the bracelet scratches somewhat easily down to the stainless underneath, making them look horrible. Not surprised that they have ended up on deep discount. I was thinking of the 309, 307, 311, and 313 on stainless, non black, bracelets, since the turtle being discussed was on stainless.


Is that goalpost getting heavy yet?


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I got the Deep Blue orange dial and the lume sucks. Barely has any lume. The orange monster was not $10 more as I recall, but would have been a better choice because I know that Seiko's lume is great. Based on this one bad experience, I'd not go Deep Blue again. Hmmm maybe they have customer support...?


I have the orange dial Deep Blue Sea Master and a SKX diver. I thoughts were the same as yours, but I thought I should compare them.

Last night I charged both of them around 8:30PM with my Eagtac LED flashlight. The Seiko initially glowed much brighter, but by 5:30AM they were both glowing at about the same levels.


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

Anybody seen a deal on the Tudor Ranger?

Joamshop has decent prices on Ranger, but didn't know if there was a decent chance of finding one a bit less?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cheshirecatiii said:


> Anybody seen a deal on the Tudor Ranger?
> 
> Joamshop has decent prices on Ranger, but didn't know if there was a decent chance of finding one a bit less?


It's a watch I'm keeping my eye on, and I've yet to see very significant deals on it.

I do notice that it's an attainable watch used, and have seen some like-new models for considerably less than their new price on places like The Bay, Chrono24, etc.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has the newer SRP285 diver for 119. I don't care much for that goofy bezel but otherwise, it's a great looking watch with the 4Rxx movement.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: AVI-8 Men's AV-4003-03 Hawker Harrier II Stainless Steel Watch with Beige Leather Band (B00DOSYYB6)  for $76


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Is that goalpost getting heavy yet?


So you are saying you can't find $150 sales for the popular Seiko Monster 2nd generation models? :roll:


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Gevril Men's 3110B Seacloud Analog Display Two Tone Watch for $429.00


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Alpina Startimer Pilot Automatic Grey Dial Black Leather Men's Watch AL-525GB4S6 - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

$685.00


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

There's a 30USD coupon on retailmenot that should take that SRP775 to about 340 USD. I was about to buy it but sears.com doesn't ship abroad, and that watch costs 600 dollars on sears's international site

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> So you are saying you can't find $150 sales for the popular Seiko Monster 2nd generation models? :roll:


How about $130 net? Pick it up again...
https://slickdeals.net/e/7289506-se...-162-32-40-rakuten-cash-fs?v=1&src=SiteSearch


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> How about $130 net? Pick it up again...
> https://slickdeals.net/e/7289506-se...-162-32-40-rakuten-cash-fs?v=1&src=SiteSearch


Reaching, eh? Rakuten Cash Back is not actually cash back. It's like Kohl's cash.

And if it was actually cash back, who in their right minds would want to give Rakuten their banking or credit card info for cash transfer after the 100s of fradulent charges appearing on CC statements for people who purchased from them in 2013-2014.

So yeah. Keep trying b-)


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

The Mondaine on Amazon.co.uk is still (or perhaps back to) £99 (sorry I can't post a link)


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> I can't fathom how people can even consider paying 300+ for these watches. It's internally the same as the current Seiko Monster, which is a $200 watch that can sometimes be had for more like 150.
> 
> Just sayin', is all...


Same reason people pay $500 for a Lew and Huey watch with the same insides of a $55 Invicta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Invicta Men's 14124 Pro Diver Gold Dial 18k Gold Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Watch
A slight price drop on this watch, currently goes for $55


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Reaching, eh? Rakuten Cash Back is not actually cash back. It's like Kohl's cash.
> 
> And if it was actually cash back, who in their right minds would want to give Rakuten their banking or credit card info for cash transfer after the 100s of fradulent charges appearing on CC statements for people who purchased from them in 2013-2014.
> 
> So yeah. Keep trying b-)


This is the original claim: "the current Seiko Monster, which is a $200 watch that can sometimes be had for more like 150."

Your response: "Those $150 Monsters on bracelets must be in your dreams. If it becomes reality, be sure to share the link"

Two links were provided to support the original claim. The claim is therefore verified as true.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This is the original claim: "the current Seiko Monster, which is a $200 watch that can sometimes be had for more like 150."
> 
> Your response: "Those $150 Monsters on bracelets must be in your dreams. If it becomes reality, be sure to share the link"
> 
> Two links were provided to support the original claim. The claim is therefore verified as true.


The price of the 2nd one is $162. A $20 Raktuen cash back coupon is not cash back. You have to actually buy something from Rakuten again to benefit from it. Surely your google skills are good enough to look up how that works, or do you need me to supply you a link to their explanation on their website?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> The price of the 2nd one is $162. A $20 Raktuen cash back coupon is not cash back. You have to actually buy something from Rakuten again to benefit from it. Surely your google skills are good enough to look up how that works, or do you need me to supply you a link to their explanation on their website?


The Rakuten cash is irrelevant. $162 is definitely "more like $150" than $200, so it still verifies the claim.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Ladies, can you please continue your cat fight through PM?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The Rakuten cash is irrelevant. $162 is definitely "more like $150" than $200, so it still verifies the claim.


Now who is "moving the goal post?" LOL

Everyone knows these watches are not showing up on special for $150. Come on. Go find someone else to argue with.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally setup my Dillard's watch winders. They look nice, and I can't hear them running. They also hold the watches securely. The watches in my old winder flopped around a lot.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Now who is "moving the goal post?" LOL
> 
> Everyone knows these watches are not showing up on special for $150. Come on. Go find someone else to argue with.


You seem to be arguing with yourself since you aren't arguing against the claim that was actually made. The actual claim made is true.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm still seeing £100
"Mondaine" Silver Toned Swiss Analogue Watch - TK Maxx

search - TK Maxx


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

killersuzuki said:


> I'm still seeing £100
> "Mondaine" Silver Toned Swiss Analogue Watch - TK Maxx
> 
> search - TK Maxx


Crown looks bent on that one.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Apologies, odd double post I originally stupidly replied without Quote, must find a watch related bargain..>



Noticed as others have Amazon have some good Seiko prices today, especially 24jewel ones..


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Some of the prices are a little high vs the best grey market deals but overall most of the seiko prices are pretty competitive vs normal prices.
> 
> Suggests to me that anyone wanting one should think about paying a small premium to get it now if they want one. Guessing the best deals in the next few months might take the price to 300-320 based on these pieces, if even that low.
> 
> ...


got mine on fri.... it dosent seem to have the misalignment issue  ..


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

halaku said:


> got mine on fri.... it dosent seem to have the misalignment issue  ..


I dunno, 6 o'clock looks a bit off in the pic to me. Still a nice looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

That's a beauty. Did the strap come with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That's a beauty. Did the strap come with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no .. i put it on a dagaz rubber strap .. the softest and most comfortable strap for the price


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

halaku said:


> got mine on fri.... it dosent seem to have the misalignment issue  ..


Did you order from Sears?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Did you order from Sears?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


yep and used the sears35off300 coupon some kind gentelman had mentioned here earlier


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

halaku said:


> yep and used the sears35off300 coupon some kind gentelman had mentioned here earlier


$35 or 35%?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> $35 or 35%?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


it was $35 off plus a watches10 coupon had i think brought it down to $324 or something .. which i figured was a decent price for this version ....


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> You seem to be arguing with yourself since you aren't arguing against the claim that was actually made. The actual claim made is true.


OK guys, the watch is ~$160 on sale, and you can get ~$10 back in store credit, bringing it to $150 in the eyes of some (but not others). Got it.

Just mention the details up front then no one can question it. There are multiple perspectives on value, all are valid.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Not sure what they normally go for in the states but I did see the very same model in an AD in Sydney on sale for about $520 aud ($360 usd). Could probably haggle it down for under $500.
> 
> Actually surprised it can be had for almost the same price in Aus. The world must be going crazy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ironically I saw this watch in the flesh in Brisbane on the weekend. Apart from being amazed at the sheer size of it, I was even more stunned to see that was priced in the high $300's! That's normally Seiko 5 pricing territory here in Australia!








Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

sledgod said:


> Ironically I saw this watch in the flesh in Brisbane on the weekend. Apart from being amazed at the sheer size of it, I was even more stunned to see that was priced in the high $300's! That's normally Seiko 5 pricing territory here in Australia!
> View attachment 6620074
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


I'd jump on that in the US probably at that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

sledgod said:


> Ironically I saw this watch in the flesh in Brisbane on the weekend. Apart from being amazed at the sheer size of it, I was even more stunned to see that was priced in the high $300's! That's normally Seiko 5 pricing territory here in Australia!
> View attachment 6620074
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Any chance letting me know where in Brisbane you saw the say watch for that price?!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

brad13456 said:


> Any chance letting me know where in Brisbane you saw the say watch for that price?!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologise profusely. It was a Seiko sportura that I saw for high $300's.... (I just drove back to check) 
Sorry for getting your hopes up, although I still think this is a great price for local here in bris.









Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

sledgod said:


> I apologise profusely. It was a Seiko sportura that I saw for high $300's.... (I just drove back to check)
> Sorry for getting your hopes up, although I still think this is a great price for local here in bris.
> 
> View attachment 6621146
> ...


Totally agree!!! I will be in Brisbane next week will have to check it out

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Anybody know any discount codes for long island watch? I'm in the market for an SKXA35 and they currently have them in stock (I'm aware they are cheaper at Jomashop, but as I'm ordering from Aus would rather go with LIW).


----------



## Tourbillonare (Mar 31, 2012)

Oris Diver Sixty-Five for $1,165.50 USD at Jomashop:

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 733-7707-4064RS - Divers - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

simonf7 said:


> Anybody know any discount codes for long island watch? I'm in the market for an SKXA35 and they currently have them in stock (I'm aware they are cheaper at Jomashop, but as I'm ordering from Aus would rather go with LIW).


Used to be you could subscribe to their newsletter via their website and get a coupon code.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

simonf7 said:


> Anybody know any discount codes for long island watch? I'm in the market for an SKXA35 and they currently have them in stock (I'm aware they are cheaper at Jomashop, but as I'm ordering from Aus would rather go with LIW).


I think you can get 10% but not more if you mention you are a member here


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

sledgod said:


> Ironically I saw this watch in the flesh in Brisbane on the weekend. Apart from being amazed at the sheer size of it, I was even more stunned to see that was priced in the high $300's! That's normally Seiko 5 pricing territory here in Australia!
> View attachment 6620074
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Don't want to hijack the thread or upset other members with this chatter but am glad we finally have a chance to view these watches in the flesh.

In years gone by I relied purely on reviews and by asking questions on this site. I will say fellow members have been so helpful in this regard.

Nice to know I can physically view before committing and glad the prices seem to be at least reasonable, by Australian standards anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Tourbillonare said:


> Oris Diver Sixty-Five for $1,165.50 USD at Jomashop:
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 733-7707-4064RS - Divers - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 6622010


Oh that's great. 
Glad they're selling this model now.

But now I want the new Blue model.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

thechin said:


> I think you can get 10% but not more if you mention you are a member here


How do you do that? Just email LIW?


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

brad13456 said:


> Totally agree!!! I will be in Brisbane next week will have to check it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


Forgot to actually mention, that was Angus & Coote @ indooroopilly shopping centre

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> So you are saying you can't find $150 sales for the popular Seiko Monster 2nd generation models? :roll:


They're down to $153-175 on Massdrop right now. I think we saw a few at or below $150 during the Black Friday/Pre-Christmas sales late last year.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

simonf7 said:


> How do you do that? Just email LIW?


Yeah, I think that's what I did last year when they gave me the discount.


----------



## Cobbgoblin (Oct 12, 2011)

thechin said:


> Yeah, I think that's what I did last year when they gave me the discount.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> They're down to $153-175 on Massdrop right now. I think we saw a few at or below $150 during the Black Friday/Pre-Christmas sales late last year.


The comparison was with the new Turtle line which are bracelet watches. And note that they are $182 or more on Massdrop after shipping, except for the SRP111 which is that black PVD. The stainless bracelet Monsters have not been showing up at $150.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I ordered one a couple of weeks ago, but was told there is a 4-6 week backorder at the time. You should also be able to use GOOGLE50 for $50 off.



Tourbillonare said:


> Oris Diver Sixty-Five for $1,165.50 USD at Jomashop:
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 733-7707-4064RS - Divers - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 6622010


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

simonf7 said:


> Anybody know any discount codes for long island watch? I'm in the market for an SKXA35 and they currently have them in stock (I'm aware they are cheaper at Jomashop, but as I'm ordering from Aus would rather go with LIW).


Shoot them an email and ask for the WUS discount. Should be 10% last time I ordered from them.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> The comparison was with the new Turtle line which are bracelet watches. And note that they are $182 or more on Massdrop after shipping, except for the SRP111 which is that black PVD. The stainless bracelet Monsters have not been showing up at $150.


Damn, cel4145, let it go man.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jeacock said:


> Damn, cel4145, let it go man.


I already ignored RyanD's last comment and dropped the conversation. Unfortunately, RidingDonkeys decided to read only part of the conversation and jump in the middle of it.

Plus, as was already discussed last week, those aren't actually the Monster prices at Massdrop since Massdrop adds shipping to them, which is typically true for most of Massdrop's watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> I already ignored RyanD's last comment and dropped the conversation. Unfortunately, RidingDonkeys decided to read only part of the conversation and jump in the middle of it.
> 
> Plus, as was already discussed last week, those aren't actually the Monster prices at Massdrop since Massdrop adds shipping to them, which is typically true for most of Massdrop's watches.


Gosh I think it was just last week when you said that I was either disrespectful or inconsiderate to the people on this thread because I asked a simple question about the status of a coupon code. It's good to know that you don't partake in any type of disrespectful or inconsiderate activities such as having a one-on-one ongoing conversation multiple days at a time. Oh wait a minute you do.

No worries though I have dealt with a double standard before.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This one's kind of interesting: Bulova Accutron automatic with External Fine Adjustment System that allows you to fine tune the accuracy. Should come to just under $400 at World of Watches with BeFrugal coupon and cash back:
Men's Calibrator Automatic Silver-Tone Textured Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

A couple nice Oris ladies' watches:
$639, should come out to $518 after BeFrugal coupon and cash back. It's good to see someone making serious-looking automatics in smaller sizes.
Women's Artelier Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches







And this one's $533, should come out to $433 after coupon/cash back:
Oris 0156176504851-0761410 Watches,Women's Classic Automatic Brown Genuine Leather White Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Jammy said:


> This one's kind of interesting: Bulova Accutron automatic with External Fine Adjustment System that allows you to fine tune the accuracy. Should come to just under $400 at World of Watches with BeFrugal coupon and cash back:
> Men's Calibrator Automatic Silver-Tone Textured Dial | World of Watches
> View attachment 6626506


Band width is 11mm between lugs, typo? Is an aftermarket leather band an option?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jammy said:


> This one's kind of interesting: Bulova Accutron automatic with External Fine Adjustment System that allows you to fine tune the accuracy. Should come to just under $400 at World of Watches with BeFrugal coupon and cash back:
> Men's Calibrator Automatic Silver-Tone Textured Dial | World of Watches


I saw this same model on Gilt yesterday for $365. I would have bought it if I didn't already have too many.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Band width is 11mm between lugs, typo? Is an aftermarket leather band an option?


That's surely a typo, yeah. Ashford says the strap width is 22mm which sounds more reasonable. World of Watches actually has a version on a leather strap, but it's more expensive right now for some reason. The strap version does look like it might be fully connected to the case, so I'm not sure how easy it'd be to swap straps.
Men's Calibrator Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

EDIT: If you look at the pics on Amazon, there's one where they show a back view. The watch does seem to have spring bars, so you probably could replace the bracelet/strap.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Patrol automatic chronograph, model H76556331, for $699 with coupon code 'SDPATROL699' It's $875 at Jomashop.

Not sure if the 7% Mr. Rebates or 6% + $10 Be Frugal rebate can be added to it, as I don't see this coupon code on either site.

Sharp-looking watch.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76556331 Men's Watch


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I already ignored RyanD's last comment and dropped the conversation. Unfortunately, RidingDonkeys decided to read only part of the conversation and jump in the middle of it.
> 
> Plus, as was already discussed last week, those aren't actually the Monster prices at Massdrop since Massdrop adds shipping to them, which is typically true for most of Massdrop's watches.


Seriously, let it go. Who cares if you are right or wrong on the price of Seiko Monster. A reply comment is cool, but dang...you go on and on and on and on about everything.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Seriously, let it go. Who cares if you are right or wrong on the price of Seiko Monster. A reply comment is cool, but dang...you go on and on and on and on about everything.


+1


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I saw this same model on Gilt yesterday for $365. I would have bought it if I didn't already have too many.


Now at $359 plus 6% fatwallet or ebates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Now at $359 plus 6% fatwallet or ebates


Thanks, I couldn't remember the exact price. Great deal.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 824.02 Aquadiver Quartz Date Blue Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch (B00ZI3R9GW) for $60


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

globetrotta said:


> Just checked this out now 200 quid! Talk about inflation! Was a great deal at 100 quid...cheers anyway!


No, still 99. You checked Amazon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

jmarkpatton said:


> Seriously, let it go. Who cares if you are right or wrong on the price of Seiko Monster. A reply comment is cool, but dang...you go on and on and on and on about everything.


No, Seriously, everyone let it go. This horse is dead and buried already.

The Admin


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

First one gets it gents. 2824 for under 190. 








Amazon has the Lugano on mesh. One left. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000P...o+momentum&dpPl=1&dpID=515CvLEetFL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> First one gets it gents. 2824 for under 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It _almost_ had me, but then I saw the size. At nearly 45mm, that's a bit big for my wrist.


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> It _almost_ had me, but then I saw the size. At nearly 45mm, that's a bit big for my wrist.


lol, that's the same same thought that ran through my head. I was like "oh boy still available", check the size.... "grrrr, can't run that on my 6.5in wrist"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> It _almost_ had me, but then I saw the size. At nearly 45mm, that's a bit big for my wrist.


Yup. My wrists are a smidge over 7.25" and this is how it wears (I've since returned it). If it weren't for those dang lugs....


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

If the bickering over nonsense continues, we'll be happy to close down the thread. Your choice.

This thread is for deal spotting, nothing else. I belong to other forums where that activity is discouraged, if allowed at all. Consider that before you offer up your next argumentative post.

Z


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Agent Sands said:


> It _almost_ had me, but then I saw the size. At nearly 45mm, that's a bit big for my wrist.


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

The valentine's day sales is up at the Watchery. Have seen a few good deals, e.g. a white PD chrono for $550


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

RyanD said:


> View attachment 6630594


The Amazon specs LIED!

Still, lug-to-lug is probably a bit big for me.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

The Eterna Kontiki Date with gold-tone indices is on Bluefly for $599.99; BeFrugal can take another 6% off. Not the best price for this though, I think it's been under $500.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

So what do you think was "The Best Deal of 2015"?

My vote's for the Alpina GMT, it got a lot of interest here...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> The Amazon specs LIED!
> 
> Still, lug-to-lug is probably a bit big for me.


That is crazy..since members reported case size to be 38.5 in earlier Amazon deal in the previous thread (white and black face with alligator band). That was the reason I cancelled my order. Darn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches

This is the old version before the Accu-Swiss rebranding with a 7750 behind an exhibition back. The newer models have a solid caseback most likely hiding an SW500.

WINTER30 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it under $255.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> That is crazy..since members reported case size to be 38.5 in earlier Amazon deal in the previous thread (white and black face with alligator band). That was the reason I cancelled my order. Darn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen many cases where Amazon dimensions are incorrect, which is why I resort to looking at the manufacturer's websites for official numbers.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> So what do you think was "The Best Deal of 2015"?
> 
> My vote's for the Alpina GMT, it got a lot of interest here...
> 
> View attachment 6631266


Those certainly are nice, but I think the best deal, of the Holiday season at least, was that Bulova Sea King for $125 from Khol's.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Tourbillonare said:


> Oris Diver Sixty-Five for $1,165.50 USD at Jomashop:
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 733-7707-4064RS - Divers - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 6622010


Nice.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Those certainly are nice, but I think the best deal, of the Holiday season at least, was that Bulova Sea King for $125 from Khol's.


What about the Chris Ward sale that wasn't? It sure generated a ton of posts.

My best deal was the Orient Star Seeker from LIW.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> So what do you think was "The Best Deal of 2015"?
> 
> My vote's for the Alpina GMT, it got a lot of interest here...
> 
> View attachment 6631266


My vote goes here too. I love my black dial.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> Those certainly are nice, but I think the best deal, of the Holiday season at least, was that Bulova Sea King for $125 from Khol's.


Best was my Eterna Kontiki Date white/blue on bracelet from WoW :-d
And the Bambinos for $19.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> So what do you think was "The Best Deal of 2015"?
> ...


Sounds like a great idea for a separate thread.

Let's keep this one forward looking, please!


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> Best was my Eterna Kontiki Date white/blue on bracelet from WoW :-d
> And the Bambinos for $19.


How much was the Eterna Date?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Limes Neptune w free bracelet $795 (nearly new)

http://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Limes-U8777B-LA2.2u




























Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

H/T to SlickDeals for this one.

Ashford has the Bulova Precisionist 98B224, the sporty blue one with an interesting, patterned, black center to the dial, on sale for $161. Can't find any coupon codes that work to add to it, but the Mr. Rebates rebate takes the price to *$144.73*. YOWZA! Be Frugal and some other rebate sites would also take it down below $150.

That's close to $50 less than the next-best price I see at Jet, and $100 or more lower than at most everywhere else.

I've always found this to be one of the nicer-looking Precisionists.

Bulova Precisionist 98B224 Men's Watch


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A heads-up about The Watchery:

It was common knowledge that the SWI group varies prices for the same items among its websites (Watchery, WoW, eWatches). But now I've found that the same item can be found for different prices on the same site!

I posted this earlier, found through the Valentines sale:

Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches

$319.00

And found this through their other "sales."

Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches

$529.99

Shop carefully!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dbl post


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sparco said:


> How much was the Eterna Date?


After applying discount code, $489.99 including shipping.










Some guys even got the bracelet version at that price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I actually found a Breitling that met my "price less than 3X the movement value" rule. And it's one of the more attractive Breitling models. They must have only had one though.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

Barry S said:


> A heads-up about The Watchery:
> 
> It was common knowledge that the SWI group varies prices for the same items among its websites (Watchery, WoW, eWatches). But now I've found that the same item can be found for different prices on the same site!
> 
> ...


I cannot even see the 319 without your link! Super strange!
How did you find the 319, through what link?


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Some of this Watchery valentines sales you can combine E ayes codes like Winter30 with for an extra $30 off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> After applying discount code, $489.99 including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny fact, contacted the US based service center for a quote on a metal bracelet for my Kontiki Chrono and guess what... They want $680 + shipping just for the bracelet. This is the price of the watch after the rebates !!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sparco said:


> funny fact, contacted the US based service center for a quote on a metal bracelet for my Kontiki Chrono and guess what... They want $680 + shipping just for the bracelet. This is the price of the watch after the rebates !!!


Very interesting!

The updated Eterna website does not have these Kontiki Dates anywhere. Guess they are done with them for now. There is a dealer in Spain selling them on the Bay for stiff (but still discounted from the meaningless MSRP) BIN prices.

Wonder where are the blue dials are? They never appeared in the holiday sales..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of Eterna KonTiki's ... run! There's one up at The Watchery Vault sale! Coupon code 'WINTER40' and Be Frugal rebate take it to $492.80!

Eterna 1220.41.67.1183 Watches,1220.41.67.1183 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't laugh. Some of us paid those prices for our Eternas right before you guys got them practically free.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Speaking of Eterna KonTiki's ... run! There's one up at The Watchery Vault sale! Coupon code 'WINTER40' and Be Frugal rebate take it to $492.80!
> 
> Eterna 1220.41.67.1183 Watches,1220.41.67.1183 Eterna Kontiki Date Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 6632610


Ok, which one of you guys returned your Kontiki?


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Gorgeous watch. Where? How much?



RyanD said:


> I actually found a Breitling that met my "price <3X the movement value" rule. And it's one of the more attractive Breitling models. They must have only had one though.
> 
> View attachment 6632514


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> H/T to SlickDeals for this one.
> 
> Ashford has the Bulova Precisionist 98B224, the sporty blue one with an interesting, patterned, black center to the dial, on sale for $161. Can't find any coupon codes that work to add to it, but the Mr. Rebates rebate takes the price to *$144.73*. YOWZA! Be Frugal and some other rebate sites would also take it down below $150.
> 
> ...


48mm, awesome looking watch for a larger case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

Barry S said:


> A heads-up about The Watchery:
> 
> It was common knowledge that the SWI group varies prices for the same items among its websites (Watchery, WoW, eWatches). But now I've found that the same item can be found for different prices on the same site!
> 
> ...


Hmm I clicked shop valentine but price still showed up @ $530. So I used your link and got it for $289. I think that is still a great price even without being able to use befrugal. Thanks for posting


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have been wanting this watch for months especially when I missed out when it was on sale for under $400 last Nov. Today I was able to pick it up for UNDER $255!!!!!! For an Accutron automatic chrono w/ the awesome Valjoux 7750 movement!!! Unheard of! I am ecstatic! Cherry on top of the cake is that it still has the Bulova tuning fork, which is no longer used on the rebranded Bulova line which is unfortunate. Thanks for the heads up! Weird about the different prices on the same website...I wonder if this is a price mistake....hope it ships lol. Never thought a watch w/ the 7750 movement would cost so little... best buy thus far! =D



Barry S said:


> Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches
> 
> This is the old version before the Accu-Swiss rebranding with a 7750 behind an exhibition back. The newer models have a solid caseback most likely hiding an SW500.
> 
> WINTER30 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it under $255.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

What I have done before and worked was sign in and add the watch to the cart, then reopen the site using Befrugal link and just go to cart and check out... should work since it's worked for me previously.



particleman said:


> Hmm I clicked shop valentine but price still showed up @ $530. So I used your link and got it for $289. I think that is still a great price even without being able to use befrugal. Thanks for posting


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches
> 
> This is the old version before the Accu-Swiss rebranding with a 7750 behind an exhibition back. The newer models have a solid caseback most likely hiding an SW500.
> 
> WINTER30 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it under $255.


This is a killer deal. This has to be the lowest price ever on these. last time this came up was going for around $350 I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> The updated Eterna website does not have these Kontiki Dates anywhere. Guess they are done with them for now. There is a dealer in Spain selling them on the Bay for stiff (but still discounted from the meaningless MSRP) BIN prices.


The new KonTiki Date looks like this: http://eterna.com/en/products/collection/adventure/modell/date/watches/item/view/show/nr/122241410217/

They still have a four-hand model that's closer to the old KonTiki, but may be phasing it out as well; some of the four-hands models look like the new KonTiki Date:
http://eterna.com/en/products/collection/adventure/modell/four-hands/watches/item/view/show/nr/159241410217/

The deals on the old model are probably to clear old stock. I was trying to figure out when the new model was introduced but couldn't -- anybody know?

Finally, just because I hate to post in this thread without including a deal:
Not affordable, but the Watchery has a black Monaco chronograph for under $3k after BeFrugal coupon/cashback.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

crysman2000 said:


> What I have done before and worked was sign in and add the watch to the cart, then reopen the site using Befrugal link and just go to cart and check out... should work since it's worked for me previously.


To late for me but yeah it worked.
Wish I would have thought of that


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

particleman said:


> Hmm I clicked shop valentine but price still showed up @ $530. So I used your link and got it for $289. I think that is still a great price even without being able to use befrugal. Thanks for posting


My pleasure, enjoy!

Another trick to this site: Once you click through to a sale, you *can not use* the refinements on the left -- they will take you out of the sale. You need to just scroll through the list.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Barry S said:


> My pleasure, enjoy!
> 
> Another trick to this site: Once you click through to a sale, you *can not use* the refinements on the left -- they will take you out of the sale. You need to just scroll through the list.


really? i just bought an oris from world of watches and i just used search to find the watch i wanted and added it to the cart. it went through with no problems.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

danktrees said:


> really? i just bought an oris from world of watches and i just used search to find the watch i wanted and added it to the cart. it went through with no problems.


Same company, completely different website functionality -- go figure! The refinement column on the left also works properly on WoW.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

DC Lavman said:


> Gorgeous watch. Where? How much?


It was in the SWI sale. If all the discounts come through, it will be $2200. Looks like it normally goes for at least $3500.


----------



## kclark85 (Nov 16, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches
> 
> This is the old version before the Accu-Swiss rebranding with a 7750 behind an exhibition back. The newer models have a solid caseback most likely hiding an SW500.
> 
> WINTER30 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it under $255.


Thanks I just bought one, Accutron has never been on my radar, I saw the movement and the price, and I've been looking for a watch similar to an IWC big pilot. I used the add to the cart first trick and then I signed into Befrugal, I had to pay $17.00 in sales tax but I got $10 for joining Befrugal, so $262 shipped.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I don't think anyone mentioned yet that the Prospex Baby Tuna SRP641K1 is $186 in that Watchery sale








Seiko SRP641K1 Watches,Men's Prospex Automatic Black Polyurethane, Dial and Case, Diver Seiko Automatic Watches

If Befrugal Winter15 works and you get cash back, that should bring it down another $30 or so.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> The Amazon specs LIED!
> 
> Still, lug-to-lug is probably a bit big for me.


Wouldn't it be great if manufacturers uploaded a pic with exact measurements, much like the post above?

You could buy with confidence and not have to fret about whether or not quoted size is accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Quite taken with the Brown/Gold Kontiki from WoW/Thewatchery a few pages back. Anyone have experience with their 'store display' caveat? Is it going to be well worn/scuffed and scraped? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches
> 
> This is the old version before the Accu-Swiss rebranding with a 7750 behind an exhibition back. The newer models have a solid caseback most likely hiding an SW500.
> 
> WINTER30 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it under $255.


Dude you got me really tempted...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrxnyc said:


> Quite taken with the Brown/Gold Kontiki from WoW/Thewatchery a few pages back. Anyone have experience with their 'store display' caveat? Is it going to be well worn/scuffed and scraped?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My store display Kontiki was like new, just without the plastic on the watch/bracelet. No sign of use.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> My store display Kontiki was like new, just without the plastic on the watch/bracelet. No sign of use.


Excellent. Thanks for the note....even more tempted to pull the trigger as I doubt very much we are/I am likely to catch the same deal as last year on the bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> So what do you think was "The Best Deal of 2015"?
> 
> For me it was the Timex with heart rate monitor for around $30. I know it's a strange choice but it was more than 50% off a feature packed watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Perhaps a "Best deal of 2015" thread would be the more appropriate place?

Between the drama and now the "best deal" posts, it seems the deals are getting more "spread out." However, a click of the "ignore" button yesterday cut my search time in 1/2 today 

I saw the Seiko Pilot Chrono at Massdrop for $159 + $6 shipping but then see that this is the regular price at Amazon...? wtf?

Added this to my watch list for when it has a lightning deal...


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

kclark85 said:


> Thanks I just bought one, Accutron has never been on my radar, I saw the movement and the price, and I've been looking for a watch similar to an IWC big pilot. I used the add to the cart first trick and then I signed into Befrugal, I had to pay $17.00 in sales tax but I got $10 for joining Befrugal, so $262 shipped.


Got one as well, thanks to the deal gurus here.. At that price I was not able to resist.. 
Not sure if befrugal rebate will come.. Is there a way to confirm.. Using it first time


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches
> 
> This is the old version before the Accu-Swiss rebranding with a 7750 behind an exhibition back. The newer models have a solid caseback most likely hiding an SW500.
> 
> WINTER30 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it under $255.


The reviews on Amazon say that some of these have the SW500 movement. Still seems like an awesome price.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks (I _think_...This thread is downright dangerous!)...I figured I would give it a try...Came out to ~$146 after the Winter20 code + BeFrugal 12% rebate.

This will be my first Seiko diver, of any kind.

TA
-Mark in St. Louis



cel4145 said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned yet that the Prospex Baby Tuna SRP641K1 is $186 in that Watchery sale
> View attachment 6633938
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> The updated Eterna website does not have these Kontiki Dates anywhere. Guess they are done with them for now. There is a dealer in Spain selling them on the Bay for stiff (but still discounted from the meaningless MSRP) BIN prices.
> 
> Wonder where are the blue dials are? They never appeared in the holiday sales..


One did at the Watchery and I was the lucky one


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mrxnyc said:


> Quite taken with the Brown/Gold Kontiki from WoW/Thewatchery a few pages back. Anyone have experience with their 'store display' caveat? Is it going to be well worn/scuffed and scraped?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine will hit my desk this afternoon. will let you know how it is.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> After applying discount code, $489.99 including shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the white/gold face one a couple of weeks ago when it was at $539 (ex-display). Used a Mr Rebates code to bring it down to 499, but the got stung for NY Sales Tax (my forwarding address is in New York). Have 7 pct cash back through Mr Rebates so my final cost was $508.99. On top of that I should have had 30 bucks cost with my forwarder to get it out to Dubai but I got that discounted to 11 bucks after they made a mess on a previous shipment. So Grand total for me is about $520. Pretty happy with that.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think a similar deal was posted a few days ago.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SBEB001-Prospex-Digital-Japanese/dp/B00Q0EIVB0










http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SBEB009-Prospex-Digital-Japanese/dp/B00LEZJ60K










Shipped and sold by Amazon with a 3 year Seiko warranty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Not gonna miss out this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

The Watchery is running some very impressive deals. I picked up an Accutron Kirkwood for about $250 with tax thanks to their sale and their WINTER20 code.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> The Watchery is running some very impressive deals. I picked up an Accutron Kirkwood for about $250 with tax thanks to their sale and their WINTER20 code.
> 
> View attachment 6637018


I'm seeing a much higher price.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I'm seeing a much higher price.


Try this link:

Accutron by Bulova 63A102 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic SS Silver-Tone Textured Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches

Depending on which way you access the item on the site, you'll see a different price. To see these prices, you have to go right through the Valentine's Day sale prompts and can't search for them or filter for them other ways.

They also have it in black for about $10 more:

Accutron by Bulova 63A103 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> Try this link:
> 
> Accutron by Bulova 63A102 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic SS Silver-Tone Textured Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. Now to decide which color is worth the anger of my wife. Lol


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll post some of the direct Watchery links with the low prices for some of these deals:

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques dress watch (quartz movement) for a measly $146, and you can take it down to $136 with the code WINTER10.








Eterna Artena (quartz) for $179, but can drop down to $159 with the code WINTER20.









Raymond Weil Maestro Auto Chrono for $487.50, but will drop down to $447.50 with code WINTER40.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> I ordered the white/gold face one a couple of weeks ago when it was at $539 (ex-display). Used a Mr Rebates code to bring it down to 499, but the got stung for NY Sales Tax (my forwarding address is in New York). Have 7 pct cash back through Mr Rebates so my final cost was $508.99. On top of that I should have had 30 bucks cost with my forwarder to get it out to Dubai but I got that discounted to 11 bucks after they made a mess on a previous shipment. So Grand total for me is about $520. Pretty happy with that.


Finally got my hands on a Kontiki after 2 cancelled orders on the Black/Orange model. Wouldn't have been my first choice from the different models but still very nice. It's ex-display from The Watchery. Contrary to the warning it did come in the original packaging/box. The only signs it wasn't brand new are that the protective plastic is missing off the back and buckle.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

garf666 said:


> Finally got my hands on a Kontiki after 2 cancelled orders on the Black/Orange model. Wouldn't have been my first choice from the different models but still very nice. It's ex-display from The Watchery. Contrary to the warning it did come in the original packaging/box. The only signs it wasn't brand new are that the protective plastic is missing off the back and buckle.


Very nice! Thr orange is too bold for me and this could serve for dressier occasions as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 20% back in Rakuten points today only with promo code 20BACK. There is usually a maximum, but I do not see anything in the details. Haven't had a chance to look for deals yet. They do have a balance board for $250 + $50 back in case anyone needs a new house.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Just a heads up:

Starting Thursday (1/14), a 30% code (LOVE2SHOP) will be active at Kohl's that will also be stackable with a separate 20% off jewelry/watch code (JEWELRY20). The 30% code is only for Kohl's cardholders. 

It's hard to get a good gauge on prices since they're currently doing a silly BOGO 50% sale right now on watches, but usually there are a few decent deals to be had when they run these double coupon promos.


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

Agent Sands said:


> I'll post some of the direct Watchery links with the low prices for some of these deals:
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques dress watch (quartz movement) for a measly $146, and you can take it down to $136 with the code WINTER10.
> View attachment 6637298


 Shoot. I'll throw $136 at that.


----------



## DrHert (Dec 15, 2014)

Well I resisted last night, but this morning I had to pull the trigger. This thread is dangerous!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> I'll post some of the direct Watchery links with the low prices for some of these deals:
> 
> Raymond Weil Maestro Auto Chrono for $487.50, but will drop down to $447.50 with code WINTER40.
> View attachment 6637338


Got this RW over the summer for around $600 and was extremely pleased with the quality; pictures really don't do it justice. Pretty darn accurate too. Last I checked it was running about +6 sec per week. Highly recommended and a steal at this price!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

In for the white bulova. I thank you agent sands. My wife does not. Lol


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Agent Sands said:


> I'll post some of the direct Watchery links with the low prices for some of these deals:
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques dress watch (quartz movement) for a measly $146, and you can take it down to $136 with the code WINTER10.
> View attachment 6637298


The way the light strikes the watch in that picture looks great, but when I google some real life pictures, the hands blend in with the dial. I just returned two watches because the hands are almost the same color as the dial. My Tag also does this and it is a pain to read in certain light.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe the lowest ever for a GW-3000BB at $125US










Amazon.com: Casio Men's GW3000BB-1A "G-Shock Aviation" Solar Watch: Casio: Watches


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe the lowest ever for a GW-3000BB at $125US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is tempting, but the seller on Amazon doesn't have any feedback yet, which gives me pause.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> Starting Thursday (1/14), a 30% code (LOVE2SHOP) will be active at Kohl's that will also be stackable with a separate 20% off jewelry/watch code (JEWELRY20). The 30% code is only for Kohl's cardholders.
> 
> It's hard to get a good gauge on prices since they're currently doing a silly BOGO 50% sale right now on watches, but usually there are a few decent deals to be had when they run these double coupon promos.


Thanks for the heads up. I grabbed a nice citizen satalite watch for myself and a beautifull radio controlled for my wife a while back with the double dip. Unfortunately citizen was excluded from the last jewelry coupon they had. Hope that's not the case this time. I actual got a kohls card sometime ago for the coupons however they are now excluding more and more from them.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Akribos XXIV Men's AK859SS Round Silver-Tone Watch for $46.99


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

FYI, if you place an expensive order with one of the SWI sites, they may call you to confirm it. You may also need to call your credit card company to confirm. They require an in-person signature, so I had the package sent to the local UPS Store. Same thing happened with my last order, and everything worked out fine. At least they are making an attempt to avoid fraud.

I'm really looking forward to seeing that Breitling in person.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> FYI, if you place an expensive order with one of the SWI sites, they may call you to confirm it. You may also need to call your credit card company to confirm. They require an in-person signature, so I had the package sent to the local UPS Store. Same thing happened with my last order, and everything worked out fine. At least they are making an attempt to avoid fraud.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing that Breitling in person.


Looking forward to seeing it too!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like the Watchery prices shot up. Glad I got in when I did. Found the post before work and decided to finally pull the trigger after I got to work. My bank decided I've been spending too much and flagged the charge. Looks like I called and straightened it out in time.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Looks like the Watchery prices shot up. Glad I got in when I did. Found the post before work and decided to finally pull the trigger after I got to work. My bank decided I've been spending too much and flagged the charge. Looks like I called and straightened it out in time.


Yeah, looks like those awesome deals are gone now.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

I was just about to pull the trigger on that bulova, oh well.. probably just going to be another ornament anyways.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Looks like the Watchery prices shot up. Glad I got in when I did. Found the post before work and decided to finally pull the trigger after I got to work. My bank decided I've been spending too much and flagged the charge. Looks like I called and straightened it out in time.


Yes that Bulova deal is gone but they are *constantly* changing their prices.

And this bears repeating:

The Watchery can list the _*same product*_ at the *same time* at different prices. It depends upon how you arrive at that item. If you click on a sale from the home page, you can no longer use the filters in the left hand column.

An example from the deal I posted last night (note the time stamp):


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I remember, only about a year, year-and-a-half ago, Jomashop took pains to beat every gray-market watch deal out there. Now they get beat left and right.

Hey Joma, The Watchery is punking you! What are you going to do about it??


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 682.04 Orchestra Swiss Quartz Ultra Slim Brown Leather Band Watch for $68


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten has 20% back in Rakuten points today only with promo code 20BACK. There is usually a maximum, but I do not see anything in the details. Haven't had a chance to look for deals yet. They do have a balance board for $250 + $50 back in case anyone needs a new house.


I found the terms for the Rakuten 20% back promotion. The limit is 20,000 points, or $200 credit. The points expire 15 days after the item ships. The good news is that Rakuten sells gift cards for various stores (iTunes, Target, Lowe's, Staples, lots of restaurants, etc.).


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I think the bickering should come back, the deal postings are costing me too much money. I ordered the Bulova .


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

kclark85 said:


> Thanks I just bought one, Accutron has never been on my radar, I saw the movement and the price, and I've been looking for a watch similar to an IWC big pilot. I used the add to the cart first trick and then I signed into Befrugal, I had to pay $17.00 in sales tax but I got $10 for joining Befrugal, so $262 shipped.


How? 
I did the coupon+12%. Came down to 439...

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

OOasis said:


> How?
> I did the coupon+12%. Came down to 439...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


it was 319 before any discounts or rebates through the valentines day link.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> I think the bickering should come back, the deal postings are costing me too much money. I ordered the Bulova .


Puhleeze... I was so close to being able to use the WINTER500 code that I had to add another.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jet.com has some nice prices on Citizen Signature Grand Classics, with coupon code '15TODAY' knocking off another $50.

Black dial for $530.94:

https://jet.com/product/Citizen-Sig...h-NB0040-58E/30ba268514154f12becefe6b2fe97b97

White dial with blued hands, $559.85:

https://jet.com/product/detail/9633...h1WVBA9q5OzYhiMT-7GV358ZX24RwZfV3waAr5h8P8HAQ

I own the white dial version, and it is a sublime watch. These watches are easily the best out there for for fit and finish at their price point. They're like Citizen's more affordable answer to the Grand Seiko -- no, I am not saying they are close to equal to the Grand Seiko; I'm saying I think the GS inspired these watches.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I found the terms for the Rakuten 20% back promotion. The limit is 20,000 points, or $200 credit. The points expire 15 days after the item ships. The good news is that Rakuten sells gift cards for various stores (iTunes, Target, Lowe's, Staples, lots of restaurants, etc.).


Rakuten says you can't use the Super Points for gift cards:



> Rakuten Super Points™ are not cash or currency and cannot be transferred, credited to an account, redeemed for cash, *or used for gift card purchases* or redemptions.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of pics of mine:


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Stuhrling Original Men's 682.04 Orchestra Swiss Quartz Ultra Slim Brown Leather Band Watch for $68
> 
> View attachment 6639306


Great dress watch. I bet the band is crap, so that will have to be replaced, but at 38mm and no date or second hand, and being very thing should make it go great with formal wear.

There is an open box for $47 in LIKE NEW condition with the same link.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bub838 said:


> Shoot. I'll throw $136 at that.


I'd be all over that if it were a touch bigger. Can anyone confirm its 38mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

joey79 said:


> I'd be all over that if it were a touch bigger. Can anyone confirm its 38mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked multiple sites, including mfg website and all say 38mm. But it also had a domed sapphire which is nice. The only thing that stopped me was the lack of contrast between the hands and dial.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of pics of mine:


That has to be the nicest looking Citizen I have ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> The way the light strikes the watch in that picture looks great, but when I google some real life pictures, the hands blend in with the dial. I just returned two watches because the hands are almost the same color as the dial. My Tag also does this and it is a pain to read in certain light.


This video of the watch demonstrates the problem more clearly at about 40 secs in. The hands appear to be somewhat reflective, and then what's happening with some of the pictures one finds on the web is that the angle and lighting is such that the hands are not picking up any light (probably any where the hands show up as more black such as in the photos above is a reflection of the camera). It would definitely be one of those watches that you'd probably have to turn your wrist slightly to catch light and avoid glare in certain situations.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 564.02 Concorso Raceway Quartz Tachymeter Day and Date Stainless Steel Watch (B00FEDIPQ4) for $70


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe the lowest ever for a GW-3000BB at $125US
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can attest to the quality of this G-shock.

Have owned the black/orange version for a couple of years. Solid, Super accurate and radio controlled. Unfortunately I do not live within range of an atomic clock.

Paid much more for it and have no regrets.

I'd be jumping on this deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Quick question...This Watchery/Seiko purchase was my first time using BeFrugal...How long do the companies usually take to report orders for cash back acknowledgement to BeFrugal?

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Quick question...This Watchery/Seiko purchase was my first time using BeFrugal...How long do the companies usually take to report orders for cash back acknowledgement to BeFrugal?
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


Their website is telling me that for a December watch purchase, I may be waiting for my rebate until mid-March!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Quick question...This Watchery/Seiko purchase was my first time using BeFrugal...How long do the companies usually take to report orders for cash back acknowledgement to BeFrugal?
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


the acknowledgement takes maybe 24-48 hours. at least mine only took that long. but the funds wont be credited for up to 3 months. apparently it's to avoid people getting their cash back rebates then returning it for a full refund to the seller and pocketing the rebate money.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Rakuten says you can't use the Super Points for gift cards:


It's true that you can't buy Rakuten gift cards with Rakuten Points. You can use them to buy gift cards from other vendors on Rakuten though. It definitely works on iTunes cards. Put them in your cart and see. iTunes cards are one of the most popular items when Rakuten has their points promotions.
Apple iTunes (4-PACK) $25 Dollar Prepaid Music Gift Card for Apple Store - Apple-iTunes-4PACK-25Card - Rakuten.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

buldogge said:


> Quick question...This Watchery/Seiko purchase was my first time using BeFrugal...How long do the companies usually take to report orders for cash back acknowledgement to BeFrugal?
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


It should show as pending in your BeFrugal account in less than 2 weeks. If not, go on BeFrugal and send them your invoice email from the vendor. The actual payment depends but 3 months seems typical.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

At the risk of torturing myself, what were the Alpina GMTs discounted to?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

My Watchery order from this morning for the white Bulova already shipped with eta of this Saturday. My Seiko SNZH57 (from this thread) and the dagaz fff dial are also on the way. Can't wait. Thanks again for posting. And thanks to everyone for contributing to this thread.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

BBunter said:


> At the risk of torturing myself, what were the Alpina GMTs discounted to?


lowest was 899 - 20%, or 899, add sunglass to get it over 900, apply $95 code and take 12% back from befrugal. Ended up around 715-720.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Their website is telling me that for a December watch purchase, I may be waiting for my rebate until mid-March!


Yes, that is how eBates works, too. It is to keep you from returning the item after you get your rebate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm kind of liking this Rotary Vintage Dive watch at Watchshop UK.

£112.42 ($162.40) using coupon code 'OFFER6.' Free delivery to U.S. and a LIFETIME guarantee on the watch from Rotary.

I'm in on the too-similar (to me, anyway) Orthos Commander 300 project watch, but for y'all ...

Men's Rotary Exclusive Automatic Watch (GB00488/05) - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Can someone please buy this one from WoW so I won't? Price is $749 (new, not a display model). Add $10 sunglasses and use WINTER75 and -12% befrugal to bring it down to $602. I have a similar Artix and don't need another one. But for $600? Just sooooo tempting.

Men's Artix GT Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial Black Bezel | World of Watches

Picture from Oris:


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm kind of liking this Rotary Vintage Dive watch at Watchshop UK.
> 
> £112.42 ($162.40) using coupon code 'OFFER6.' Free delivery to U.S. and a LIFETIME guarantee on the watch from Rotary.
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for a vintage styled watch, anyone know what movement?


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Can someone please buy this one from WoW so I won't? Price is $749 (new, not a display model). Add $10 sunglasses and use WINTER75 and -12% befrugal to bring it down to $602. I have a similar Artix and don't need another one. But for $600? Just sooooo tempting.
> 
> Men's Artix GT Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial Black Bezel | World of Watches
> 
> Picture from Oris:


they had 3, i bought 1 last week. added the red watch winder instead of sunglasses as i'll get more use out of that instead.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Not much of a deal unless you would like a Marathon beanie.

Spend over $99 on Marathon products at Long Island watches and get a free beanie.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> I'm a sucker for a vintage styled watch, anyone know what movement?


I'm thinking bowel.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys...Pretty much like my experience with Active Junky...a bit slower than FatWallet. Hadn't seen the acknowledgement showing up yet, so was simply wondering.

TA
-Mark



WorthTheWrist said:


> Their website is telling me that for a December watch purchase, I may be waiting for my rebate until mid-March!





danktrees said:


> the acknowledgement takes maybe 24-48 hours. at least mine only took that long. but the funds wont be credited for up to 3 months. apparently it's to avoid people getting their cash back rebates then returning it for a full refund to the seller and pocketing the rebate money.





RyanD said:


> It should show as pending in your BeFrugal account in less than 2 weeks. If not, go on BeFrugal and send them your invoice email from the vendor. The actual payment depends but 3 months seems typical.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Wenger Terragraph 0541.101 at Sierra Trading Post for $39.95 with 99¢ shipping. To get the 99¢ shipping, go here

Sierra Trading Post DealFlyer

and click on link, then navigate their site to Clothing > Men's Clothing > Men's Watches & Accessories > Men's Watches. STP rarely gives model numbers, but this one is easy to spot.










Sapphire crystal for $40 is worth a look.

Four hours later: all gone!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

joey79 said:


> Not much of a deal unless you would like a Marathon beanie.
> 
> Spend over $99 on Marathon products at Long Island watches and get a free beanie.


If the puppy comes with it, I'm in.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

stingx said:


> I'm thinking bowel.


Helpful.

Anyone without a faeces fixation have knowledge regarding the movement in this watch: Men's Rotary Exclusive Automatic Watch (GB00488/05) - WATCH SHOP.com™


----------



## Ecko (Dec 14, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> I don't think anyone mentioned yet that the Prospex Baby Tuna SRP641K1 is $186 in that Watchery sale
> View attachment 6633938
> 
> 
> ...


I added it to my cart and it says $250, used winter20 for another $20 off, bringing it down to $230. What am I doing wrong?

This is highlighted under the item description
Item Promotion _WMP14750011216105058550278942_ [-163] X 
($163.00


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> Wenger Terragraph 0541.101 at Sierra Trading Post for $39.95 with 99¢ shipping. To get the 99¢ shipping, go here
> 
> Sierra Trading Post DealFlyer
> 
> ...


Dang... already sold out.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ecko said:


> I added it to my cart and it says $250, used winter20 for another $20 off, bringing it down to $230. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> This is highlighted under the item description
> Item Promotion _WMP14750011216105058550278942_ [-163] X
> ($163.00


They bumped up the prices a while ago


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Helpful.
> 
> Anyone without a faeces fixation have knowledge regarding the movement in this watch: Men's Rotary Exclusive Automatic Watch (GB00488/05) - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢


Based on threads I've found here, Rotaries can have anything from Chinese to Japanese to Swiss movements in them.

I guess the lifetime guarantee somewhat mitigates not knowing about the movement. I notice they didn't mention the water resistance, either.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Based on threads I've found here, Rotaries can have anything from Chinese to Japanese to Swiss movements in them.
> 
> I guess the lifetime guarantee somewhat mitigates not knowing about the movement. I notice they didn't mention the water resistance, either.


Lifetime guarantee entails you paying them for servicing every 3 years.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Londo Mollari said:


> Wenger Terragraph 0541.101 at Sierra Trading Post for $39.95 with 99¢ shipping. To get the 99¢ shipping, go here
> 
> Sierra Trading Post DealFlyer
> 
> ...


Seeing this made me think to check if there were any decent watches that qualified for the 80% off+99 cent shipping Dealflyer I received today. Turns out, there are. PM me if you want my coupon code, or try Londo's to see if his hasn't been used up already. (Codes can be used more than once, but they're not unlimited.)

$160
Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Watch (For Men)

$100
Wenger Squadron Chrono Watch (For Men) - Save 59%

$80
Wenger Squadron Chrono Watch (For Men) - Save 57%


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Also turns out there are some decent watches on clearance right now- several Wengers and a Luminox. I just received a code for 30% off clearance and free shipping on $50+. Usually 20% off clearance is the highest it goes, so this is an unusually good deal. Again, PM me if you want the code. It expires midnight tonight, MST.

You can go to the clearance section of STPs website and filter for watches to find them.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

stingx said:


> I'm thinking bowel.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> I'll post some of the direct Watchery links with the low prices for some of these deals:
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques dress watch (quartz movement) for a measly $146, and you can take it down to $136 with the code WINTER10.
> View attachment 6637298
> ...


Have these all elapsed already? I cannot seem to locate them at the prices indicated either following the links or searching - all seem back up at 249/299 etc.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

The prices changed since I made that post, alas.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow, every deal I click on, the price shoots up by a bunch. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> The prices changed since I made that post, alas.


No prob. Thank you for confirming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Barry S said:


> From Befrugal:
> 
> _* Can I use coupon codes and earn cash back?
> * To ensure cash back, only use coupons posted on BeFrugal. If you choose to apply a coupon that is not posted on BeFrugal.com, we are unable to guarantee that you will receive cash back on your purchase.
> ...


Did anyone use the WOW20 code together with Befrugal and get the 12% cashback in their account as well?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm kind of liking this Rotary Vintage Dive watch at Watchshop UK.
> 
> £112.42 ($162.40) using coupon code 'OFFER6.' Free delivery to U.S. and a LIFETIME guarantee on the watch from Rotary.
> 
> ...


Anyone have this?
Overall look is a cool homage. Bracelet looks like shat. 
Curious about the Lume and lug to lug.
Anyone?


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

As for Sierra Trading Post, they actually have the 30% on a regular basis and 35 and 40 every month or two. If you get their email you don't need a code just be sure to log in with the same email address where you received the notice


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> Starting Thursday (1/14), a 30% code (LOVE2SHOP) will be active at Kohl's that will also be stackable with a separate 20% off jewelry/watch code (JEWELRY20). The 30% code is only for Kohl's cardholders.
> 
> It's hard to get a good gauge on prices since they're currently doing a silly BOGO 50% sale right now on watches, but usually there are a few decent deals to be had when they run these double coupon promos.


i hope they have the kohl's cash offer going on at the same time .. it would really sweeten the deal


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Canyon55 said:


> As for Sierra Trading Post, they actually have the 30% on a regular basis and 35 and 40 every month or two. If you get their email you don't need a code just be sure to log in with the same email address where you received the notice


This was 30 off clearance items, not one of the general 30 off coupons that clearance is always exempt from. I've never seen 30 off clearance before, it's almost always 20. One time I got a 25.


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

How bout this Bulova?









126 € including delivery.

https://www.hsjohnson.com/watches-c123/mens-watches-c116/bulova-96b231-gents-chronograph-watch-p4329


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Daniel57 said:


> This was 30 off clearance items, not one of the general 30 off coupons that clearance is always exempt from. I've never seen 30 off clearance before, it's almost always 20. One time I got a 25.


Tried several codes, but the dealflyer discount disappears with the code. Looks like they cannot be combined. Maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Aragon Divemaster Automatic $100










http://www.aragonwatch.com/Aragon-Divemaster-Automatic-p/a054blu.htm

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

The Bulova in #721 can be had for additional 10% off by using the coupon code FIRST10 provided you first register with the site.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Massdrop has the Seiko SARB033 and SARB065 for $269.99 (with minimum of 6 purchasers, which I'm sure will be reached) plus $5.98 shipping ($14.23 to Australia). There's a limit of 15 units of the SARB035, so best get in quick if you like the white dial.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Northlander said:


> Did anyone use the WOW20 code together with Befrugal and get the 12% cashback in their account as well?


I did. It seems to have worked. I placed my order 4 days ago using the WOW20 coupon, and the 12% cash back showed up in my BeFrugal account this morning for that purchase.

It's pending until April, but it's a good sign.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Wow, every deal I click on, the price shoots up by a bunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


THEY'RE ON TO US!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> I did. It seems to have worked. I placed my order 4 days ago using the WOW20 coupon, and the 12% cash back showed up in my BeFrugal account this morning for that purchase.
> 
> It's pending until April, but it's a good sign.


so you're telling me i could have had that alpiner 4 gmt watch for around 630 dollars? this is the third time i've missed out on it lol.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

halaku said:


> i hope they have the kohl's cash offer going on at the same time .. it would really sweeten the deal


Since the most recent earning period ended 3 days ago, I doubt a new one will start tomorrow. But the 30% code is good until 1/24 and the 20% watch code is good until 1/20, so it may start sometime before the promotions end.


----------



## wadefish (Nov 12, 2013)

Just curious about the past SARB03x Massdrop... does anyone know where Massdrop sources those units (maybe you could tell by the packaging)? 

I'm tempted by this Massdrop deal. Even though prices on these models have been dropping. Available in the US on Amazon for $302 US (for black). Since it's not that hard to buy Amazon credit at 6% discount, using the right credit card, you can bring the price down to $384 or so (assuming no state sales tax).

But $275 shipped (assuming no sales tax) for new-new is pretty darn good. Massdrop warranty is a bit weird. But any warranty for most new JDM purchases in the US seems to have some risk (except maybe for the known Japan-based specialty sellers with track records, like Seiya).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

YellowBullet said:


> I did. It seems to have worked. I placed my order 4 days ago using the WOW20 coupon, and the 12% cash back showed up in my BeFrugal account this morning for that purchase.
> 
> It's pending until April, but it's a good sign.


My new order from Monday is already in BeFrugal. Payment pending until April as well.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> Since the most recent earning period ended 3 days ago, I doubt a new one will start tomorrow. But the 30% code is good until 1/24 and the 20% watch code is good until 1/20, so it may start sometime before the promotions end.


I just need their website to start working so I can see what they've got. Site maintenance all day.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Where was it? So I can keep an eye out.
Ballx, phone app ruined my reply.. I was inquiring about the Breitling with the Shark Mesh..


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I just need their website to start working so I can see what they've got. Site maintenance all day.


Use the mobile Kohl's app. It should work.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Re: Alpina GMT, I believe they were $599 from TOM and then $675 from Gemnation



danktrees said:


> lowest was 899 - 20%, or 899, add sunglass to get it over 900, apply $95 code and take 12% back from befrugal. Ended up around 715-720.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

gregington said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko SARB033 and SARB065 for $269.99 (with minimum of 6 purchasers, which I'm sure will be reached) plus $5.98 shipping ($14.23 to Australia). There's a limit of 15 units of the SARB035, so best get in quick if you like the white dial.


Welp... guess it's time to get off the fence. Best price I've ever seen, by about 10%.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Lightning deal*: Akribos XXIV Men's AK865SSBU Silver-Tone Watch ( current price: $55 )


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Jake the Mess said:


> How bout this Bulova?
> 
> View attachment 6648306
> 
> ...


It only shows up for 199£ here...


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Re: Alpina GMT, I believe they were $599 from TOM and then $675 from Gemnation


he was asking for the price from WOW or thewatchery.

apparently the 20% code from a few days ago worked on the alpina and you could get 12% from befrugal so it brought it down to around 630. cant believe i missed it again. i've wanted this watched and missed all 3 opportunities lol.


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

I was about to jump on the SARB...but I wonder if it's better to purchase through Amazon - the difference of less than $30 may give you a warranty you can count on - anybody ever deal with Amazon and their Asurion warranty?


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Just gon an E-mail from Cheapest Nato Straps

30% off PVD Premium and Gold Natos with code January


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Pretty big price drop on Invicta Men's 5733 Reserve Collection Rose Gold-Tone Chronograph Watch


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

$689 plus 20% off Bulova Accuswiss Murren Chronograph with code WOW20, plus 12% cashback if you go through BeFrugal.









http://www.worldofwatches.com/weekl...ini-auto-chrono-ss-blue-dial-accuswiss-63c117


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> It only shows up for 199£ here...


Yup, they corrected it, since it probably was a mistake. I've never seen them at such low price. I pulled the trigger and now I'm waiting for watch to arrive. Order was confirmed, so fingers crossed it doesn't get canceled.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

MDFL said:


> I was about to jump on the SARB...but I wonder if it's better to purchase through Amazon - the difference of less than $30 may give you a warranty you can count on - anybody ever deal with Amazon and their Asurion warranty?


Asurion also does most of the cell phones out there too.. They have several tier warrentys so do your homework 
sometimes the mail you back a refurb or sometimes a brand new product.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Jake the Mess said:


> Yup, they corrected it, since it probably was a mistake. I've never seen them at such low price. I pulled the trigger and now I'm waiting for watch to arrive. Order was confirmed, so fingers crossed it doesn't get canceled.


I pulled the trigger too (couldn't resist!) and have received a dispatch confirmation and a tracking number, so fingers crossed your order is honored as well.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

iuserman said:


> Pretty big price drop on Invicta Men's 5733 Reserve Collection Rose Gold-Tone Chronograph Watch
> View attachment 6652690


Im sure im in the Minority here, but I think these watches are so cool looking. If they weren't, you know, as big as a brick. Not sure why Invicta thinks everyone wants to dress like an ex-NFL player and wear some huge outlandish watch. If this was 45mm, I bet more people would be all over it. but who am i kidding, if Invicta did make it somewhat wearable at 45mm, they would probably increase the size of the crown and make the face hot pink and purple. They just never seem to be able to hit that nail on the head.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jomashop has two Porsche Design titanium automatic chronographs made by Eterna for $995 each. Promo code EMAILPC1000.

Porsche Design Titanium Case/Bracelet Grey Chronograph Dial Automatic Men's Watch 662510500332 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Porsche Design Titanium Case/Bracelet Black Chronograph Dial Automatic Men's Watch 662510420332 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Alpina on WOW - $949.99 - with WOW20 and Befrugal 12% cash back, this auto chrono watch can be had for $645.99...









And hey, it's my 100th post :-d
Cheers everyone.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Recoil Rob said:


> Re: Alpina GMT, I believe they were $599 from TOM and then $675 from Gemnation


What store is TOM?

EDIT: Nevermind...Touch of Modern.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Alpina on WOW - $949.99 - with WOW20 and Befrugal 12% cash back, this auto chrono watch can be had for $645.99...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet deal, but I don't think wow20 works anymore. Tried it on this deal and the bulova and both coming up with invalid code error.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

falcondrgn said:


> Sweet deal, but I don't think wow20 works anymore. Tried it on this deal and the bulova and both coming up with invalid code error.


Didn't work for me either.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WOW20 is only for this selection:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOW + Extra 20% Off | World of Watches


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

That alpina is listed in that section tho but it says the code expired 1/11


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

People, please stop posting these cheap ugly Invicta watches as some sort of bargain. WUS has grown tired of these supposed $1500 watches that are on sale daily for $8.12.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tallnthensome said:


> People, please stop posting these cheap ugly Invicta watches as some sort of bargain. WUS has grown tired of these supposed $1500 watches that are on sale daily for $8.12.


over 260 pages of WUS disagree with you....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html

.....at least as far as modding the bargain 8926 to our liking!

Don't like it? Either deal or move on.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> Since the most recent earning period ended 3 days ago, I doubt a new one will start tomorrow. But the 30% code is good until 1/24 and the 20% watch code is good until 1/20, so it may start sometime before the promotions end.


so i just got an email confirming kohls cash deal is also running with the 30% off from tomorrow until the 18th


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

falcondrgn said:


> Sweet deal, but I don't think wow20 works anymore. Tried it on this deal and the bulova and both coming up with invalid code error.





thechin said:


> Didn't work for me either.





Barry S said:


> WOW20 is only for this selection:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOW + Extra 20% Off | World of Watches


Hi guys,
Just tried WOW20 (all caps) and it works. See the screens shot below.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's the top part of the screen shot


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

tallnthensome said:


> People, please stop posting these cheap ugly Invicta watches as some sort of bargain. WUS has grown tired of these supposed $1500 watches that are on sale daily for $8.12.


Please do not discourage anyone from posting a watch deal. Ignore the deal and move on....this comment was unnecessary.



yankeexpress said:


> over 260 pages of WUS disagree with you....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html
> 
> ...


++1


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Isnt this as good or better than the christmas deal?










$1289 - 20% - 12% be frugal = $907 @ WOW

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^
Yes, definitely better. I remember the Black Friday Gemnation deal was $1020 or $1050 USD (can't remember which) for the bracelet version...I almost pulled the trigger.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

joma had them for 995 a couple weeks ago. dunno if there are any coupons or rebates on it though.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MDFL said:


> I was about to jump on the SARB...but I wonder if it's better to purchase through Amazon - the difference of less than $30 may give you a warranty you can count on - anybody ever deal with Amazon and their Asurion warranty?


I don't know about watches, but Massdrop's customer service reputation in the audiophile world over at Head-Fi.org is very good. I wouldn't assume that their warranty is bunk.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's something that doesn't come up often in this thread: a German watch. For a few hours yet, Upscale Time's watch deal of the day is the Muhle Glashutte Germanika III, model M1-38-25-LB, for $998.99. I've never seen any of their watches under $1,000 new I don't think.

Muhle Glashutte Germanika III Automatic Men's Watch M1-38-25-LB


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Here's something that doesn't come up often in this thread: a German watch. For a few hours yet, Upscale Time's watch deal of the day is the Muhle Glashutte Germanika III, model M1-38-25-LB, for $998.99. I've never seen any of their watches under $1,000 new I don't think.
> 
> Muhle Glashutte Germanika III Automatic Men's Watch M1-38-25-LB
> 
> ...


This might not be a huge deal, but for Muhle Glahutte under 1000$ I can share this link.

https://www.worldshop.eu/product/Muehle-Watch-Terrasport-Edition-Lufthansa/1742065?3

Deliverable to EU countries and some airports, and you have to be Lufthansa miles member


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Amazon has a lightning deal coming up on an Orient Disk. Currently at $198.89. We'll have to wait and see what the deal price is. Seems fun and unique.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I3647RK..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TFP8PS0PTF8MYG6NM2T


----------



## Lneepoch (Dec 6, 2015)

I grabbed the white faced version in a lightning deal for around $120 from memory. Decent watch and different.



RidingDonkeys said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal coming up on an Orient Disk. Currently at $198.89. We'll have to wait and see what the deal price is. Seems fun and unique.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I3647RK..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0TFP8PS0PTF8MYG6NM2T


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Swiss Eagle Women's Watch at Warehouse Deals for $86 - Swiss Made with deployant clasp and sapphire crystal.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Momentum Deep Six for $39 on Amazon

http://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV66B1B-Vision-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00633N69U/


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch for $17.49


----------



## alaskaherb (Apr 1, 2009)

Ack! I couldn't pass it up and pulled the trigger!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

tallnthensome said:


> People, please stop posting these cheap ugly Invicta watches as some sort of bargain. WUS has grown tired of these supposed $1500 watches that are on sale daily for $8.12.


Sorry, but you don't speak for everyone. While I wouldn't buy one of what I consider to be on the garish side, there's absolutely no harm in posting them for others who might be interested. Why would you want to deny someone an opportunity?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Momentum Deep Six for $39 on Amazon
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV66B1B-Vision-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00633N69U/


I thank you! (my wife doesn't though).


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

A 25 jewels B.M.? Now that's something to ponder. 


stingx said:


> I'm thinking bowel.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Casio STL-S100H is currently $17.48 from Sears. Additional $5 off if you install the Sears app on your mobile device, and 7% cashback from TopCashback could bring this down to $11.26 before tax. Just got one -- it's got a great feature set for a beater/athletic watch.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Same watch in black (and possibly other colors) available at Sears for $16.61. With $5 discount for installing the Sears mobile app and 7% cashback from TopCash back, this can be had for $10.45 before tax.











iuserman said:


> Casio Men's W-S220-8AVCF Grey Watch for $17.49
> View attachment 6661194


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

thedius said:


> (my wife doesn't though).


I guess you didn't see the post before that one. Might help smooth the waters if you get her one too. Works for me (usually).


----------



## iron_mx (Dec 24, 2015)

One of the best digital watches out there imo. If casio made this in GShock specs it would be killing. Shame the shipping doesn't work out too well to Australia. A great buy for you guys


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> Same watch in black (and possibly other colors) available at Sears for $16.61. With $5 discount for installing the Sears mobile app and 7% cashback from TopCash back, this can be had for $10.45 before tax.
> 
> View attachment 6661938


Sears has VERY limited availability and only for store pickup. Gas alone will chew up any savings unless you are going anyway.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sears ap always crashes on me


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

tallnthensome said:


> People, please stop posting these cheap ugly Invicta watches as some sort of bargain. WUS has grown tired of these supposed $1500 watches that are on sale daily for $8.12.


If a $1500 MSRP watch routinely sells for $88.12 and is on super-sale for $64.06 it is still a "bargain" and fits the spirit of this thread, IMO.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

I have found Sears's online inventory to be erratic. Some watches show as temporarily unavailable for shipping -- and then suddenly are available an hour later. In this case, I was able to get the first watch I posted (the STL-S100H) and see the second (the WS-220) at a store five minutes from my house (in Maryland) and the former, at least, was readily available for shipping this morning. So YMMV, but a great price if it works out.



Totoro66 said:


> Sears has VERY limited availability and only for store pickup. Gas alone will chew up any savings unless you are going anyway.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford yet again has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale -- no surprise there. But I don't recall a better deal than this one.

$298 with coupon code 'AFFAVIATION298' Be Frugal rebate taking it down to *$276.25*.

Rather outstanding price for an ETA 2824-2 movement -- the movement by itself costs about that.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665725 Men's Watch


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Thomas Earnshaw Men's ES-8042-22 Westminster Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Gold Watch for $237.01


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Eterna Soleure (auto) is $499 at The Watchery, should be able to get it under $400 with BeFrugal coupon and cash back







Eterna 8310.41.18.1185 Watches,8310.41.18.1185 Eterna Soleure Automatic Men's Stainless Steel Watch, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Tikhon said:


> I pulled the trigger too (couldn't resist!) and have received a dispatch confirmation and a tracking number, so fingers crossed your order is honored as well.


Bought one from Goldsmiths over xmas, £56 but no Delorian to get you one too (-£5 Quidco).
Hope you both got the 10% Quidco Cashback.

I don't like the lack of Tachymeter Bezel for fast timing,
I really am annoyed I never noticed the small 6' Second Dial, it means the benefit of the smooth hi-frequency Crystal Sweeping Second hand is almost lost.

It looks better on most other straps than standard, Leather NATO suits it well so does Green Fabric NATO (ebay special £3).


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, the whole power-ball thing did not work out for me. I'll have to pass on this gem that just hit my inbox. The wife will be sad. Sorry, no codes.

Zenith Star Moonphase 37mm Ladies Watch Model: 22.1925.692-01.C725


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Totoro66 said:


> Momentum Deep Six for $39 on Amazon
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV66B1B-Vision-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00633N69U/


According to camel, it looks like this watch has been $39 since 12/16/15. I'm a little surprised it hasn't come up on this thread before now.
I have way too many divers, but at that price, what's one more, right?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford yet again has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale -- no surprise there. But I don't recall a better deal than this one.
> 
> $298 with coupon code 'AFFAVIATION298' Be Frugal rebate taking it down to *$276.25*.
> 
> ...


outstanding, thanks for posting.

just bought it. my first time using befrugal, actually, and I think I did it right? I clicked through to the store from befrugal, and then bought it from there? I registered an account on ashford, hopefully that didn't screw things up. I mean the coupon code was still applied...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> outstanding, thanks for posting.
> 
> just bought it. my first time using befrugal, actually, and I think I did it right? I clicked through to the store from befrugal, and then bought it from there? I registered an account on ashford, hopefully that didn't screw things up. I mean the coupon code was still applied...


I bought this on the previous sale for $298, but no befrugal credit. 
Awesome deal, it's a great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

killersuzuki said:


> Bought one from Goldsmiths over xmas, £56 but no Delorian to get you one too (-£5 Quidco).
> Hope you both got the 10% Quidco Cashback.
> 
> I don't like the lack of Tachymeter Bezel for fast timing,
> ...


Congratulations on your stunning deal! I'm very content with the deal I got. Especially as the price was back up at £199 within a few hours.

I agree with you about the small seconds dial at 6, it's disappointing that it isn't smooth. However, I like the standard strap - it looks quite classy to my eyes, although it's quite stiff straight out of the box.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> According to camel, it looks like this watch has been $39 since 12/16/15. I'm a little surprised it hasn't come up on this thread before now.
> I have way too many divers, but at that price, what's one more, right?


I saw this Amazon deal posted in a thread on 'stealth watches' on this forum on New Year's Eve. It's a great watch and I'm very pleased that I bought it on instinct. I just saw it and knew 'I want it'. It's a great watch for $39!


----------



## katiacorleone (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok, so guys, this's what's happening ...
I saw a Seiko online - in a 2nd hand deals website - to be sold for 160€.
The clock appears to be in good condition. I contacted the seller and he told me that although the display have never been touched, the bracelet, the pointers, the crown, , the strap and some movements have all been renovated. Besides all this it's a Made in Japan ...

Some pictures:



Spoiler












With a Nato strap:










Spoiler



So, my problem now it's this: there's any chance of being a fake Seiko? For the pictures what feedback do you give me about this deal?

Thank YOU!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> According to camel, it looks like this watch has been $39 since 12/16/15. I'm a little surprised it hasn't come up on this thread before now.
> I have way too many divers, but at that price, what's one more, right?


It was posted earlier


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone know how the Amazon lightning deal times work? i.e. Do they know my time zone, or is it listing the start times as a certain time zone?

I know with coupons, it seems to go by pacific time (for me, coupons generally expire at 2am, leading to some very impulsive, very late night buys...).

Says the Orient discs start at 7pm. If they go below $100, I'm in...I like the rainbow ones, plus I get a spare 22mm bracelet.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> Anyone know how the Amazon lightning deal times work? i.e. Do they know my time zone, or is it listing the start times as a certain time zone?
> 
> I know with coupons, it seems to go by pacific time (for me, coupons generally expire at 2am, leading to some very impulsive, very late night buys...).
> 
> Says the Orient discs start at 7pm. If they go below $100, I'm in...I like the rainbow ones, plus I get a spare 22mm bracelet.


It starts at 8:00 PM EST. I'll assume you're in Central time and that should answer your questions.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

phuchmileif said:


> Anyone know how the Amazon lightning deal times work? i.e. Do they know my time zone, or is it listing the start times as a certain time zone?
> 
> I know with coupons, it seems to go by pacific time (for me, coupons generally expire at 2am, leading to some very impulsive, very late night buys...).
> 
> Says the Orient discs start at 7pm. If they go below $100, I'm in...I like the rainbow ones, plus I get a spare 22mm bracelet.


If you click on 'today's deals' you'll see a countdown to the deal going live. For the Orient disk watch, it's showing 54 minutes to go as I write this. I think the time window is the same regardless of your time zone. Below $100 would be amazing - I predict it will be on offer at $139.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> I have the orange dial Deep Blue Sea Master and a SKX diver. I thoughts were the same as yours, but I thought I should compare them.
> 
> Last night I charged both of them around 8:30PM with my Eagtac LED flashlight. The Seiko initially glowed much brighter, but by 5:30AM they were both glowing at about the same levels.


Overall, I am just fine with the lume on all my Deep Blues. But I have to say that in terms of lume--Seiko edges them out. That said, it's amazing (appalling?) how much you can pay for a watch that while it has quite a bit of lume on it's hands--it's very, very weak lume--my Hamiltons--even the scuba, have awful lume. I could use lume from a Seiko or Deep Blue as flash lights to find my Hamiltons in the dark of night. But as with most things, there's a trade off--the Hamiltons usually are more nicely finished--just have a bit more 'polish' to them. I don't know if I'll ever find the 'perfect' watch, but hey, that's why I'm here and probably why you are too!

I was reading about the Seiko Astrons being accurate to being fast or slow to no more than one second off every 100,000 years and thought to myself: "Isn't that a wee bit boring?--Not being able to tell how fast or slow, not being able to factor in temperature, position, etc--it makes it seem almost sterile!"


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

So.... I may be a jerk.. I saw this a couple days ago.. and hemmed and hawed about ordering it... so I didn't post because i didn't want it to go out of stock... but as it turns out it got BETTER...

blah blah blah

Just ordered a Seiko SKXA35 for $149 (before tax) $160 total... shipping estimate is what I like to call "SLOW AS F***" 1/29 meh...

Sears.com

30% off clearance
5% extra off fine jewelry..

if u have been hankering for a yellow SKX this may be your time...









(borrowed internets picture...)... oh man though that yellow... #soGreat


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> My Watchery order from this morning for the white Bulova already shipped with eta of this Saturday. My Seiko SNZH57 (from this thread) and the dagaz fff dial are also on the way. Can't wait. Thanks again for posting. And thanks to everyone for contributing to this thread.


It's all good! It's just great that we can find something a number of us like at a great price. Then to think the watch is from a Japanese company, sold from a well regarded dealer in Singapore, shipping free to people from Canada, Spain, the USA and other nations and it's kind of amazing. Wear it well--and maybe if we really feel someone's done us good, we should try and pay a favor forward and hope it keeps going!

I think this dress watch is intended for Japanese market only and at 40mm for the case--including the crown, which is built somewhat into the case might seem a bit small, but for Seiko quality in a titanium watch with a sapphire crystal @ $124, two tone finish and tastefully applied lume, I think it's a pretty good deal. Seiko SGG733P1 SGG733P Sapphire Titanium Quartz Watch









Then, as the black and gold SNZH57--which I still think is 'the pick of the litter' was well received--the other colors are also pretty nice--I like the blue next, but the black, with that equally glossy--(is it enamel or ceramic?) bezel looks sweet too-->









Personally, beyond swapping bands, I haven't really gotten into 'modding' watches, but for those who might be interested, this model seems to be to watches like the early 1930's Fords and Chevys were to car hot rodders--towards those so inclined: How to Modify Your Seiko 5 - Gear Patrol

At $118, this is a nice deal on a sporty pepsi bezel







http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-snzf15k1.htm--similar to Seikos great solar chrono--the colors really 'pop' in real life --it wears a bit smaller than it looks, but the solar will hold a charge in a closed drawer for a good six months--a bit pricey at $190 http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...019p-seiko-solar-quartz-chronograph-watch.htm

but the solar chrono's a nice, durable watch. It's one of few chronos that manages multiple dials & a well done, movable bezel while not appearing super 'busy' and is easy to read very quickly.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This should save you another five $. SEARS5OFF50



atarione said:


> So.... I may be a jerk.. I saw this a couple days ago.. and hemmed and hawed about ordering it... so I didn't post because i didn't want it to go out of stock... but as it turns out it got BETTER...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

atarione said:


> So.... I may be a jerk.. I saw this a couple days ago.. and hemmed and hawed about ordering it... so I didn't post because i didn't want it to go out of stock... but as it turns out it got BETTER...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> ...


You could have done even better. BeFrugal offers 4% cash back on orders at Sears. Plus they had other coupons you could try. SEARS5OFF50 gets another $5.00 off the order. Don't forget to click the free shipping option in the checkout.

Oh and you cost me money on that one.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anybody have any advice on getting a Ch Ward c60 trident at a discount? I'd like to pick one up, but have heard ward normally discounts heavily, and don't want to pay more than I have to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Does anybody have any advice on getting a Ch Ward c60 trident at a discount? I'd like to pick one up, but have heard ward normally discounts heavily, and don't want to pay more than I have to
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you just have to wait for them to go on sale. you can only get it directly from them as they dont have any retailers etc. so there's no way to get one cheaper (other than secondary market) than what they're willing to sell it to you for from their website.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

danktrees said:


> you just have to wait for them to go on sale. you can only get it directly from them as they dont have any retailers etc. so there's no way to get one cheaper (other than secondary market) than what they're willing to sell it to you for from their website.


Got it, thanks a bunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

atarione said:


> So.... I may be a jerk.. I saw this a couple days ago.. and hemmed and hawed about ordering it... so I didn't post because i didn't want it to go out of stock... but as it turns out it got BETTER...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> ...


And there goes my first purchase of the new year.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

gruntmedik said:


> And there goes my first purchase of the new year.


Trying so hard to resist the beautiful yellow dial...

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> Trying so hard to resist the beautiful yellow dial...
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


well... with it being on clearance..and all the rumors of the demise of the SKX.... I tried for a couple days... and then like some tower of jello caved and ordered it... I don't think I will regret it, especially if this is indeed the end of the line for the venerable Seiko SKX's

I really want a turtle.. but with my SRP637 and my 009 (and modded purple 7002) I can wait on pricing to stabilize.. but the siren call of the yellow was far too much for this seiko diver fan to resist any longer.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford yet again has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale -- no surprise there. But I don't recall a better deal than this one.
> 
> $298 with coupon code 'AFFAVIATION298' Be Frugal rebate taking it down to *$276.25*.
> 
> ...


In on this one. Thanks 
Edit: NM read the faq on Befrugal.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> In on this one. Thanks
> Question?
> Signed up for Befrugal and followed the shop now links etc for cash back etc.
> I see the clicks in my activity so how long does it take to show the order in the list of cash back once you purchase?
> New to BF so not sure how the process goes. Thanks guys


BeFruga states that it could take a few days for your cash back to show up. They want to make sure the order is completed before showing the credit. It then can take up to or over a month to get the credit. This is to make sure you do not return the product in attempt just to get the cash back. Without actually purchasing anything.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

CMA22inc said:


> In on this one. Thanks
> Edit: NM read the faq on Befrugal.


Band too narrow for the case size imho 20/42. Should be 22 or 20/40.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

bullet3z said:


> BeFruga states that it could take a few days for your cash back to show up. They want to make sure the order is completed before showing the credit. It then can take up to or over a month to get the credit. This is to make sure you do not return the product in attempt just to get the cash back. Without actually purchasing anything.


Thanks for the quick info. Seems logical.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

DC Lavman said:


> Casio STL-S100H is currently $17.48 from Sears. Additional $5 off if you install the Sears app on your mobile device, and 7% cashback from TopCashback could bring this down to $11.26 before tax. Just got one -- it's got a great feature set for a beater/athletic watch.
> 
> View attachment 6661794
> 
> ...


That is just ridiculous value. Great find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

katiacorleone said:


> Ok, so guys, this's what's happening ...
> I saw a Seiko online - in a 2nd hand deals website - to be sold for 160€.
> The clock appears to be in good condition. I contacted the seller and he told me that although the display have never been touched, the bracelet, the pointers, the crown, , the strap and some movements have all been renovated. Besides all this it's a Made in Japan ...
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



This is more of a deal thread and not sure other members will take to kindly to a non deal question.

Don't want to be rude or cause offence.

You might want to try the Seiko sub section. It's Seiko specific and most Seiko guys on there will be more than willing to answer your questions. Trust me, they know their stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

joey79 said:


> That is just ridiculous value. Great find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I checked out, it gave me an extra $13 off in "mystery points" - whatever that is.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> Anyone know how the Amazon lightning deal times work? i.e. Do they know my time zone, or is it listing the start times as a certain time zone?
> 
> I know with coupons, it seems to go by pacific time (for me, coupons generally expire at 2am, leading to some very impulsive, very late night buys...).
> 
> Says the Orient discs start at 7pm. If they go below $100, I'm in...I like the rainbow ones, plus I get a spare 22mm bracelet.


What did it end up going for? The deal kicked off at 0400 my time. I woke up at 0500 and it was over.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Looks like we get another Orient Disk watch on an Amazon Lightning Deal today. This is the black one, currently listed at $142.53. I must say I liked yesterday's better. I hate that I missed it.

Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER02005B0 Disk Stainless Steel Watch: Watches


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

My local watch shop is running a sale on Citizen, nothing interesting except almost vintage and rare Perpetual Calendar and alarm model - BL9009-54F
Wich is pretty cheap 220$ - as I remeber MSRP was about 500? They have 3 store displays. Since it is a small family owned one, I think they can ship it where needed.

Dont know if this post fits here in online deals, but I know here are a lot of Citizen bargin hunters.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> What did it end up going for? The deal kicked off at 0400 my time. I woke up at 0500 and it was over.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


$159. Total joke for a lightning deal- IMO that's about $20-40 overpriced for everyday, let alone a 'special' bargain.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> I guess you didn't see the post before that one. Might help smooth the waters if you get her one too. Works for me (usually).


An expensive practice should you choose to apply it to all your purchases


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ironborn said:


> An expensive practice should you choose to apply it to all your purchases


Unless you buy her also a Momentum, currently $20.50 @ amazon.com

Amazon.com: Momentum Women's ZZ-X-SP99B1B Alter Ego Black Watch: Watches









I took Totoro66's advice and ordered 1 for her 

(plus one more Momentum for me, also a bargain at $39.99!!! in green nato strap)

Amazon.com: Momentum Mens Nylon Band Steelix Web Field Strap Watch (White Dial/Green): Jewelry


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sorry for the double image, for the life of me, I can't figure out how to remove the second one :|

Edit: Thanks to user mannal for pointing out how to remove the second photo


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

atarione said:


> well... with it being on clearance..and all the rumors of the demise of the SKX.... I tried for a couple days... and then like some tower of jello caved and ordered it... I don't think I will regret it, especially if this is indeed the end of the line for the venerable Seiko SKX's
> 
> I really want a turtle.. but with my SRP637 and my 009 (and modded purple 7002) I can wait on pricing to stabilize.. but the siren call of the yellow was far too much for this seiko diver fan to resist any longer.


Well, I resisted until this morning when I finally caved. Sadly, it wasn't meant to be. The watch gods deemed me unworthy and the yellow Seiko is no longer available at $150.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Well, I resisted until this morning when I finally caved. Sadly, it wasn't meant to be. The watch gods deemed me unworthy and the yellow Seiko is no longer available at $150.


I'm actually relieved to hear this because I'd been struggling not to just "give it a try." Sometimes procrastination is your friend...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

atarione said:


> So.... I may be a jerk.. I saw this a couple days ago.. and hemmed and hawed about ordering it... so I didn't post because i didn't want it to go out of stock... but as it turns out it got BETTER...
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> ...


When I first became aware of this deal, around midnight ET, I immediately went to the Sears site just to discover it was already dead. Somewhat understand sitting on this because at that price, anyone who has wanted and tracked this watch will jump just like I did. Great find, just wish I could have gotten in on this.

This watch has been on my "buy" list since last summer. It typically goes for around $220-230 or so on Amazon and just can't bring myself to pay the $50+ premium over typical SXK series just because it has a yellow dial..._*but what a beautiful yellow dial!*_. I have a couple of other yellow divers but just not the right combination / look like the SKXA35. I want this watch...


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Massdrop has Seiko Solar Prospex pilot watches with chronograph and tachymeter for between $170.99 to $190.00 assuming they sell at least six of them. Shipping in the US is $7.50 ($13 to Australia).

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-sky-watch

Models available are:

*SSC347* (Blue dial, stainless steel bracelet) - *$190.99* at lowest price








*SSC349* (Black dial, stainless steel bracelet) - *$185.99* at lowest price








*SSC351* (Black dial, black rubber strap) - *$170.99* at lowest price








*SSC353* (Black dial, green rubber strap) - *$180.99* at lowest price


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> My local watch shop is running a sale on Citizen, nothing interesting except almost vintage and rare Perpetual Calendar and alarm model - BL9009-54F
> Wich is pretty cheap 220$ - as I remeber MSRP was about 500? They have 3 store displays. Since it is a small family owned one, I think they can ship it where needed.
> 
> Dont know if this post fits here in online deals, but I know here are a lot of Citizen bargin hunters.


That's an interesting watch--I have one and it's a real bear to reset all the functions when it needs to be reset--minute repeater, bells, etc. Don't forget to download and save the instructions on-line!


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

From Tangramatic Watch Nereid: The Captain's Marine Watch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Marc at Island Watch is having a great sale on the Orient classic military - four colors available - $79 








http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_ER2D009B_Watch_p/er2d009b.htm


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This might be interesting to keep an eye on. It shows the top selling items on Ebay in the last 60 minutes. Right now, there is a Bulova women's watch that has sold 12 in the last 60 minutes.
What's Trending?

Bulova Fairlawn Women&apos;s Quartz Watch 98R157 | eBay

My Breitling and whatever else I ordered from SWI is already waiting for me at the UPS Store. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Marc at Island Watch is having a great sale on the Orient classic military - four colors available - $79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see $139 watch????


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

tallnthensome said:


> People, please stop posting these cheap ugly Invicta watches as some sort of bargain. WUS has grown tired of these supposed $1500 watches that are on sale daily for $8.12.


Please stop clock blocking invictas.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> My local watch shop is running a sale on Citizen, nothing interesting except almost vintage and rare Perpetual Calendar and alarm model - BL9009-54F
> Wich is pretty cheap 220$ - as I remeber MSRP was about 500? They have 3 store displays. Since it is a small family owned one, I think they can ship it where needed.
> 
> Dont know if this post fits here in online deals, but I know here are a lot of Citizen bargin hunters.


PM sent. Me want!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Please stop clock blocking invictas.


Hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> i see $139 watch????


Not sure I know what you mean. It's $79. 








Here's also the ad and the colors available.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice. 41mm is too small for me but that's a classic look at a great price.

Can we join forces and make a petition to get Orient to stop putting "Water Resist" on their dials? I don't mind WR100 or something like that, but the standard Orient dial just makes me think water resistant but with bad grammar.

That is a good looking military piece though, not trying to hate on it. 


cairoanan said:


> Marc at Island Watch is having a great sale on the Orient classic military - four colors available - $79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Robangel said:


> That's an interesting watch--I have one and it's a real bear to reset all the functions when it needs to be reset--minute repeater, bells, etc. Don't forget to download and save the instructions on-line!


Yes, the Calibre 9000 is a pain to set. But it is an elegant beast of a watch. Perpetual calendar, minute repeater, alarm, and dual time zone features. Great for travel. On those quiet days, the chime is sublime. Everyone should get one if they can buy it -- especially since the only quartz repeaters Citizen makes are the $10,000 Campanolas that are never on sale.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

As I was saying, LOL! Ashford: Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Watch Was: $845 Now: $338 and Free shipping. offer



mannal said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation at Ashford
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch
> 
> ...





dumberdrummer said:


> This goes on sale via Fatwallet for around $338 (plus cashback) on a fairly regular basis.





mannal said:


> Cool. Will start watching for it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Breitling is definitely a pretty watch.

The Bulova Calibrator might be a keeper also. If there are still any available in the $350 range, I'd recommend grabbing one.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> My local watch shop is running a sale on Citizen, nothing interesting except almost vintage and rare Perpetual Calendar and alarm model - BL9009-54F
> Wich is pretty cheap 220$ - as I remeber MSRP was about 500? They have 3 store displays. Since it is a small family owned one, I think they can ship it where needed.
> 
> Dont know if this post fits here in online deals, but I know here are a lot of Citizen bargin hunters.


Apologies if someone already noted-
Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Minute Repeater 9000 Series Men's Watch

BL9007-50E or BL9000-83E or BL9000-59F

They all seem to be variations on the 9000 Stainless Theme, I'm a fan of the 8700's this is likely as good a Design, might have used most its Capacitors life just sat though..


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The Breitling is definitely a pretty watch.
> 
> The Bulova Calibrator might be a keeper also. If there are still any available in the $350 range, I'd recommend grabbing one.
> 
> View attachment 6681410


Not deal related: the whole point of the calibrator is supposedly being able to improve the accuracy, yes?

Some reviews I read indicate that the "resolution" of the calibration is quite rough, meaning the watch will either still run too fast or too slow.

Would be much appreciated if you can report the effectiveness of the calibrator, thanks!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Oh by the way I started using an Android app called Watch Check. It keeps track of any of your watch's accuracy. 

The method is very rudimentary, but it made me want to rotate all my watch wearing all over again. I recommend at least checking the app out for any mechanical watch enthusiast. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Oh by the way I started using an Android app called Watch Check. It keeps track of any of your watch's accuracy.
> 
> The method is very rudimentary, but it made me want to rotate all my watch wearing all over again. I recommend at least checking the app out for any mechanical watch enthusiast.


+1

Been using this for a few months. Definitely easy to use.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Not deal related: the whole point of the calibrator is supposedly being able to improve the accuracy, yes?
> 
> Some reviews I read indicate that the "resolution" of the calibration is quite rough, meaning the watch will either still run too fast or too slow.
> 
> Would be much appreciated if you can report the effectiveness of the calibrator, thanks!


Thanks for the info. I'll test it and report back.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Anything similar you guys recommend for iPhone?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Anything similar you guys recommend for iPhone?


I use WatchTracker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

cpl said:


> I use WatchTracker
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks cpl. Will check it out.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Marc at Island Watch is having a great sale on the Orient classic military - four colors available - $79
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much every Orient watch is on Sale at longislandwatch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

This can be watch related I guess -- Amazon has prime membership down to $73 until Sunday night.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> Oh by the way I started using an Android app called Watch Check. It keeps track of any of your watch's accuracy.
> 
> The method is very rudimentary, but it made me want to rotate all my watch wearing all over again. I recommend at least checking the app out for any mechanical watch enthusiast.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Actually just started using it. Really like it


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dropped some more money at WoW just now.

I've been on a 3-6-9-12 dial kick lately, AND a cushion case kick. This Jorg Gray watch scratches both itches (but yeah, it's quartz).

Code 'WINTER5' and the Be Frugal rebate take the price to *$43.99*. That's $36 less than the next-closest price I see.

Men's Black Genuine Leather and Cushion Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> Oh by the way I started using an Android app called Watch Check. It keeps track of any of your watch's accuracy.
> 
> The method is very rudimentary, but it made me want to rotate all my watch wearing all over again. I recommend at least checking the app out for any mechanical watch enthusiast.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Sort of slow on the deals front as of late, so I thought I'd chime in on this one...

Android and Apple IOS system phones both get the time from GPS satellites, which use incredibly accurate atomic clocks. However, since this system's inception in 1982, a total of 15 'leap seconds' have been added to the Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) time scale since then (I know---why isn't that UTC acronym more precise?) but for some reason, the Android handsets don't compensate for these added seconds, so they're actually running exactly 15 seconds fast. The IOS did adjust, compensating and being (is) exactly 'on time'. I fly between 13 time zones, (12, when not observing that silly daylight saving's time) from our homes in N. America and Asia and it's still neat to watch our cell phone's 'clock' automatically adjust, precisely by the hour and GPS point. But I prefer Android and this was actually listed as an Android 'bug' going back to 2009 and would be easy to fix, so if they didn't, it's sort of odd. But regardless, using your cell phone is still a very accurate way to measure accuracy between set intervals and it's what I tend to reference my watches accuracy by. The only thing I've found more consistent is my wife's telling me: "Honey, will you hurry up?" every time we're going somewhere...

The Seiko Astron line, from what I gather is, at a claimed accuracy rate of + - ONE second every hundred thousand years, the world's most accurate watch right now. I wonder how they come to that claim, as I'd grow a bit impatient during testing trials, but they do make some dandy watches. That's contrare to Bulova's fine Precisionist line's claims of being the world's most accurate watch by claiming + - ten seconds a year and England's 'Hoptroff 10' wristwatch, which 'merely' claims it might lose 1.5 seconds every thousand years.

My most accurate (mechanical) watch is typically good to few seconds a month and when I wore it almost constantly for years, before giving in and buying and rotating more watches, it was consistently good to about 5 or 6 + - a year, and I certainly did not baby it.

Not to sound like I'm calling those GPS/atomic clock watches 'sour grapes', but I've actually come to the conclusion that I like and find some deviation in accuracy interesting--- sort of an indication of a watches' 'soul' if you will. That said, I'll return a new watch that's off more than ten seconds a day usually, or if it's a hard to replace model and lovely, maybe try and
have it regulated. Personally, and I'd bet it's similar for a lot of us overall, I enjoy the diferences, even the idiosyncrasies found in automatic, 'mechanical' timepieces. For me in a way, they're almost like living things---like pets, except that rather than food, they eat money!!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dropped some more money at WoW just now.
> 
> I've been on a 3-6-9-12 dial kick lately, AND a cushion case kick. This Jorg Gray watch scratches both itches (but yeah, it's quartz).
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch, excellent price too. Seems the 'cushion case' look is really on a roll lately---in style! Next thing you know, I'll be watching oldies TV shows on cable, trying to see what Ward and June Beaver were wearing! But hey, that TV show 'Mad Men' really had an effect on people appreciating and going back and buying, more 'old style' classic watches. While some things never seem to go out of style (i.e. Cartier 'Santos', pilot, 'tank' watches)---fashion and style is really very cylical....


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> . That said, I'll return a new watch that's off more than ten seconds a day usually, or if it's a hard to replace model and lovely, maybe try and
> have it regulated. Personally, and I'd bet it's similar for a lot of us overall, I enjoy the diferences, even the idiosyncrasies found in automatic, 'mechanical' timepieces. For me in a way, they're almost like living things---like pets, except that rather than food, they eat money!!


I mean 10 seconds a day is probably pretty typical, especially as this is the "affordable" forum...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> I mean 10 seconds a day is probably pretty typical, especially as this is the "affordable" forum...


It really is pretty typical these days, which I think is just great. Pretty much all my Seikos are 'keepers', never returned a Deep Blue or Obris Morgan ---and all fall within that 10 second + - range. I've found watches with the Citizen 9015 Miyota movement to be really good. I find that as I get a bit older, our favorite, most worn watches are usually at the lower end of the price spectrum---more colors, more fun, no pretense. I'm no 'big shot', I don't need to impress anyone even if I was, and if I can have fun with a quality, yet inexpensive watch that I got a great deal on, I feel like a million bucks (inside). I've got a retro style Mickey Mouse quartz on right now, that I got off of Amazon during the killer deals around Christmas for $19.99----it's case is genuine imitation gold! It's sort of tacky in a way, but that only adds to it's charm for me....

One of the things I love about watches is that besides people having a cell phone (and probably the same phone a zillion others have) almost everyone can afford to have a real watch too--and probably the only watch like it in the crowd.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> This can be watch related I guess -- Amazon has prime membership down to $73 until Sunday night.


I see you have safari in private mode. Trying to keep your watch buying a secret from the wife? If so, I get that haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Invicta Men's 16315 Bolt Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch With Orange Wire for $299
I saw it for much more just a couple of days ago. Its a great watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> This can be watch related I guess -- Amazon has prime membership down to $73 until Sunday night.


Two recommendations:

Web Surf thru a VPN. They are in the App store. 
Run the app Ghostery to control web trackers. They can be removed from following your surfing, if you so choose. Also it has a fast way to clear your cache. It is available for PC, Mac, Android and iPhone/iPad.

My wife was amazed at how much Ghostery sped up her iPhone web page loading.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Accutron by Bulova 64C104 Watches,Men's Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Accutron by Bulova Quartz Watches
> 
> This is the old version before the Accu-Swiss rebranding with a 7750 behind an exhibition back. The newer models have a solid caseback most likely hiding an SW500.
> 
> WINTER30 coupon and 12% Befrugal rebate brings it under $255.


Thank you once again... completely in love and still can't believe the price it sold for... $200 less than the movement alone... just nuts!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> Thank you once again... completely in love and still can't believe the price it sold for... $200 less than the movement alone... just nuts!
> View attachment 6684866
> View attachment 6684882
> View attachment 6684898
> View attachment 6684914


One of the best deals thus far in 2016. Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Huge price drop on Invicta Men's 18610 S1 Rally Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch (B00SIWO1YI)


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Robangel said:


> ...I find that as I get a bit older, our favorite, most worn watches are usually at the lower end of the price spectrum---more colors, more fun, no pretense. I'm no 'big shot', I don't need to impress anyone even if I was, and if I can have fun with a quality, yet inexpensive watch that I got a great deal on, I feel like a million bucks (inside). I've got a retro style Mickey Mouse quartz on right now, that I got off of Amazon during the killer deals around Christmas for $19.99----it's case is genuine imitation gold! It's sort of tacky in a way, but that only adds to it's charm for me....
> 
> One of the things I love about watches is that besides people having a cell phone (and probably the same phone a zillion others have) almost everyone can afford to have a real watch too--and probably the only watch like it in the crowd.


Your thoughts mirror mine, almost perfectly. I just "discovered" watches last year, meaning I never paid much attention previously until I was given an Orient Bambino as a gift. Co-opting a blogger that I follow, it was my "gateway drug" into watch collecting. Hadn't thought about it but would have to say that I like "fun" watches, too, which probably explains my diver watch addiction.

I haven't made the leap into high-end watches, finding there are so many nice watches under $400, that I don't really feel the need. Saying that, I'm not putting down those who have that passion. It's just not for me (yet?).

This last holiday season was my first time going through BF with an eye toward watches. Suffice it to say that my discretionary spending became a little "too" discretionary. Between my own research and deals that surfaced on this forum, I think I understand the term "binge buying". But it is so much fun! Thanks for all the postings!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice find! Under $40 for a brand new unique working chronograph!


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

joey79 said:


> That is just ridiculous value. Great find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this is remarkable. These Casio sport watches run FOREVER (10-15 years+). You can even dive with them.


----------



## cmhwatch (Oct 5, 2014)

boze said:


> Nice. 41mm is too small for me but that's a classic look at a great price.
> 
> Can we join forces and make a petition to get Orient to stop putting "Water Resist" on their dials? I don't mind WR100 or something like that, but the standard Orient dial just makes me think water resistant but with bad grammar. .


How about we get them to change the name too? Orient sounds cheap and it drags the whole brand down.


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

As a further note to the Bulova with a 7750 movement at The Watchery, it can be had with a black dial and bracelet. $509 after the coupon from BeFrugal, with hoped for cash back. Accutron by Bulova 63C106 Watches,Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches

I just ordered mine. This thread could be expensive.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mvon21234 said:


> As a further note to the Bulova with a 7750 movement at The Watchery, it can be had with a black dial and bracelet. $509 after the coupon from BeFrugal, with hoped for cash back. Accutron by Bulova 63C106 Watches,Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches
> 
> I just ordered mine. This thread could be expensive.


That model was down to $414 at WoW a couple months ago.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

mvon21234 said:


> As a further note to the Bulova with a 7750 movement at The Watchery, it can be had with a black dial and bracelet. $509 after the coupon from BeFrugal, with hoped for cash back. Accutron by Bulova 63C106 Watches,Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches
> 
> I just ordered mine. This thread could be expensive.





taike said:


> That model was down to $414 at WoW a couple months ago.


I was actually able to pick this up for around 390 after coupon codes and ebates during cyber Monday last yr but it actually went to around $350-$360 during Black Friday. Nonetheless u will not be disappointed with this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Invicta Hyrdomax for $60

www.amazon.com/Invicta-16964-Reserve-Analog-Display-Silver-Tone/dp/B00O4JI8K2/


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdomax for $60
> 
> www.amazon.com/Invicta-16964-Reserve-Analog-Display-Silver-Tone/dp/B00O4JI8K2/


by the lb that must be the best deal in all of watchdome?


----------



## Pato_Lucas (Aug 21, 2015)

atarione said:


> by the lb that must be the best deal in all of watchdome?


 I'm pretty sure that you can buy that watch and sell it as scrap metal and make a profit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

atarione said:


> by the lb that must be the best deal in all of watchdome?


Just keep in mind that it is a woman's watch


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Just keep in mind that it is a woman's watch
> 
> View attachment 6691506


notice the way her arm is ..... poor thing can't lift it with that watch on


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Kind of wanna get one just to see it in person. 28mm thick! Yowza! 


Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdomax for $60
> 
> www.amazon.com/Invicta-16964-Reserve-Analog-Display-Silver-Tone/dp/B00O4JI8K2/


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Might make an interesting desktop paperweight/conversation piece

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not really a watch but it is free after rebate.








Samsung S Health Activity Tracker - Newegg.com

http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfi...g/Samsung86-995-085_65269Nov23Jan3116lh15.pdf


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Might make an interesting desktop paperweight/conversation piece
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Or be used in self defense ( imagine getting punched in the face )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Or be used in self defense ( imagine getting punched in the face )


Or a nice boat anchor.....what we sailors call a "lunch hook", for quick deployment when the real anchor is a pain to unstow.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Love it!



Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdomax for $60
> 
> www.amazon.com/Invicta-16964-Reserve-Analog-Display-Silver-Tone/dp/B00O4JI8K2/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aragon trying to clear out some of the old Android stock, and a couple of deals caught my eye.

This field watch-y automatic, 100m water resistance, with a 3-watch travel case for $95:









And this green-and-PVD quartz number for $60:









CLEARANCE


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Our old friend the Alpina Alpiner 4 automatic chronograph is back under $1,000.

Jomashop has it for $975 with coupon code 'NY20'

Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch AL-860S5AQ6 - Alpiner - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I admit that from a straight on photo it looks good. I actually like the skull on the dial. But, boy oh boy that's tall watch. The price is stellar though.



Totoro66 said:


> Invicta Hyrdomax for $60
> 
> www.amazon.com/Invicta-16964-Reserve-Analog-Display-Silver-Tone/dp/B00O4JI8K2/


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Thank you once again... completely in love and still can't believe the price it sold for... $200 less than the movement alone... just nuts!
> View attachment 6684866
> View attachment 6684882
> View attachment 6684898
> View attachment 6684914


You're quite welcome, that looks great!! What I can't believe is that I actually *didn't* pull the trigger on it! I told myself I didn't need another rose gold/black chrono (I have a Precisionist Wilton.)

*WHAT WAS I THINKING?!?!?!*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Watchery through Ebay has a selection of Seiko chronographs for $69.99 each.

Men&apos;s Seiko Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Aragon trying to clear out some of the old Android stock, and a couple of deals caught my eye.
> 
> This field watch-y automatic, 100m water resistance, with a 3-watch travel case for $95:
> 
> View attachment 6693154


Thanks for the deal. I like the orange and the travel case is a nice bonus. I put it in my cart, but the $55 shipping to Australia was a deal breaker. Damn!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The much loved Fossil Del Ray chronograph, model CH2952, available at Jomashop for $79.99 with coupon code 'GOOGLE5'

That beats the next-best price I see by $20. Not a bad margin when you're getting down to these prices.

Fossil Del Rey Chronograph White Dial Tan Leather Men's Watch CH2952 - Fossil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

(Image pilfered from Internet)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Bracelet del rey CH2970 is $77.37 at areatrend 
https://www.areatrend.com/fossil-ch2970-watch-1681914819.aspx









Or $69.68 at jet.com after 15% coupon for first-time buyers
https://jet.com/product/Fossil-Mens...Watch-43mm-C/e7a24f8e3aca4756982633d5f33d9baf


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

There is are frequent Touch Of Modern posts on here, if this has already been posted, my apologies in advance.

A bunch of Oris watches.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/oris-c0ee9e5a-bd07-4b95-9120-ae6b4eda7f18

I have been on the market for a white dial. Shame it's a little over what I can spend at the moment.

ORIS ARTELIER AUTOMATIC for $949










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

How exactly do use use befrugal? I logged into my account, and tried to use a $125 coupon with 12% cashback, but the store wouldn't accept the Winter125 code. Did I do something wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BreitlingAggie said:


> How exactly do use use befrugal? I logged into my account, and tried to use a $125 coupon with 12% cashback, but the store wouldn't accept the Winter125 code. Did I do something wrong?


I just tried the WINTER125 code, and it works. Make sure you use all caps.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

You have to go through the be frugal app right? And you put the code in under "promotional code"?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

BreitlingAggie said:


> How exactly do use use befrugal? I logged into my account, and tried to use a $125 coupon with 12% cashback, but the store wouldn't accept the Winter125 code. Did I do something wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The code has nothing to do with Befrugal. It should still work regardless.

Maybe a stupid question but: have you checked carefully the terms and expiry date of the code?

This is how *I* use Befrugal, to ensure minimal clicks.

1. Decide in advance what you want to buy (duh) 
2. Go to The Watchery or wherever, login/create account if first time
3. Apply coupon code make sure it works
4. Go through the checkout process but stop short of placing the actual order. This step maybe irrelevant to most but I have to do this because I'm based in Australia, some stores restrict certain payment methods for overseas buyers 
5. Now close tab/browser 
6. Open browser to Befrugal 
7. Make sure you are logged in Befrugal 
8. Find the store, click on the coupon code link
9. This should take you to The Watchery for example (new tab opens) 
10. By now though, your cart will still be intact because you're logged in at The Watchery with all the coupon codes already applied
11. So final step is just to complete the checkout process, with very few clicks

Bear in mind I believe Chrome browser using Adblock extension won't work with Befrugal. I use Firefox which has zero add ons whenever I finalise my purchases through Befrugal.

It so far has never failed me.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BreitlingAggie said:


> You have to go through the be frugal app right? And you put the code in under "promotional code"?


I have never used an app. I just go through the web site. Log into BeFrugal, click on the site you want to shop at, add the item to your cart, add the promo code.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay gents, it worked this time at the watchers, it hadn't worked at World of Watches for some reason. I'm good to go, the black alpina chrono for 1000 after cash back is ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

joey79 said:


> There is are frequent Touch Of Modern posts on here, if this has already been posted, my apologies in advance.
> 
> A bunch of Oris watches.
> 
> ...


I think the World of Watches/Watchery sales on Oris watches lately may be a little better. Especially when factoring in coupon codes and rebates.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

sanriopurin said:


> 4. Go through the checkout process but stop short of placing the actual order. This step maybe irrelevant to most but I have to do this because I'm based in Australia, some stores restrict certain payment methods for overseas buyers


What about delivery? Do you always have to use a US address?
Ta


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

woodville63 said:


> What about delivery? Do you always have to use a US address?
> Ta


I use a forwarding service, Shipito. Some insist on having USA address yes you're right.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry S said:


> You're quite welcome, that looks great!! What I can't believe is that I actually *didn't* pull the trigger on it! I told myself I didn't need another rose gold/black chrono (I have a Precisionist Wilton.)
> 
> *WHAT WAS I THINKING?!?!?!*


Sad face =(

Also wanted to post a nice deal on an Invicta Pro Diver automatic white dial "pepsi" watch on sale for $55.99 on Amazon (lowest price ever according to camel):
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...hes for men&qid=1453012529&ref_=sr_1_8&sr=8-8

It's the same price over at Jet, but if you've never ordered from them you can take an additional 15% off (maybe even 20%):
https://jet.com/product/detail/32d3...2XruwNu00anWWn-_90z1yZTXDOxZXJ47NpxoCoZfw_wcB

Nice Specs: 

Precise 24 jewels Japanese automatic NH35A hacking movement
White dial with silver tone and pale green hands and hour markers; luminous; unidirectional stainless steel bezel with black and red top ring; screw-down crown; mineral crystal; stainless steel case and bracelet
Case Diameter: 40mm
Water Resistant To 660 Feet


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

crysman2000 said:


> Sad face =(
> 
> Also wanted to post a nice deal on an Invicta Pro Diver automatic white dial "pepsi" watch on sale for $55.99 on Amazon (lowest price ever according to camel):
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...hes for men&qid=1453012529&ref_=sr_1_8&sr=8-8
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Just wondering is this model moddable?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

boze said:


> Kind of wanna get one just to see it in person. 28mm thick! Yowza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here, let me fix that for you:



boze said:


> Kind of wanna get one just to see it in person.... Yowza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I believe some people buy these Invicta automatic watches with the NH35A movement JUST to take the movement out and switch it out on to another watch so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to mod this model.



anokewee said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just wondering is this model moddable?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

anokewee said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just wondering is this model moddable?


Yes, It is identical to the 8926 except for color

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> I believe some people buy these Invicta automatic watches with the NH35A movement JUST to take the movement out and switch it out on to another watch so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to mod this model.


Not worth it until it gets down below about 45USD, depending on shipping for the person. Just fyi.

Also contemplating my next mod...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Koni (Jun 22, 2015)

Great price on this Bulova Accutron II 96B214 at H.S.Johnson, they usually go in the 300 range. Paid $142 with free shipping. They also have it on Ebay if that's what you prefer. Beautiful watch, smooth sweeping seconds hand with quartz movement.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Koni said:


> Great price on this Bulova Accutron II 96B214 at H.S.Johnson, they usually go in the 300 range. Paid $142 with free shipping. They also have it on Ebay if that's what you prefer. Beautiful watch, smooth sweeping seconds hand with quartz movement.


Oh man... That's a really great price! Fortunately the one I just bought is the 96B213.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

That Accutron was just too stupidly cheap to resist...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I used to own a different Accutron II Surveyor, and that is a LOT of watch for $142.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

deluded said:


> Oh man... That's a really great price! Fortunately the one I just bought is the 96B213.


I recently got one, too. Love it so much I just ordered the 96B214 :-!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Koni said:


> Great price on this Bulova Accutron II 96B214 at H.S.Johnson, they usually go in the 300 range. Paid $142 with free shipping. They also have it on Ebay if that's what you prefer. Beautiful watch, smooth sweeping seconds hand with quartz movement.


oh wow, this is way too tempting...someone buy the last one on ebay so i don't have to


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> oh wow, this is way too tempting...someone buy the last one on ebay so i don't have to


OK Shooter, just so you won't have to.


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

2Channon said:


> OK Shooter, just so you won't have to.


And now out of stock on their website too.
Glad I got one!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> I recently got one, too. Love it so much I just ordered the 96B214 :-!


Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

2Channon said:


> OK Shooter, just so you won't have to.


team work make the dream work! haha


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And another in the "Gah! Somebody take it away, please!" category ...

World of Watches has an Oris Men's Royal Flying Doctor Service automatic with great pilot watch looks, an adjustable internal bezel for a second time zone, nice-looking orange pulsation index (for doctors), and a very interesting break-up of the day and date. It's a display model but supposedly never worn. From what I can gather, we've had good luck with display models from Wow/The Watchery.

Coupon code 'WINTER75' and the Be Frugal rebate takes it to *$620.40*. Outside the WoW/Watchery family the next-closest price is $350 more!

Men's Royal Flying Doctor Service Auto Ltd. Ed. Dark Brown Leather | World of Watches






Reviews:

http://wristreview.com/?p=1560
http://wornandwound.com/2013/05/03/oris-at-baselworld-2013/

WUS-approved:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f22/oris-big-crown-royal-flying-doctors-pilot-watch-1258650.html


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And another in the "Gah! Somebody take it away, please!" category ...
> 
> World of Watches has an Oris Men's Royal Flying Doctor Service automatic with great pilot watch looks, an adjustable internal bezel for a second time zone, nice-looking orange pulsation index (for doctors), and a very interesting break-up of the day and date. It's a display model but supposedly never worn. From what I can gather, we've had good luck with display models from Wow/The Watchery.
> 
> ...


Sweet goodness that is a fine watch.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Not worth it until it gets down below about 45USD, depending on shipping for the person. Just fyi.
> 
> Also contemplating my next mod...
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


I think I will buy it now as USD$55.99 is the lowest price the Invicta 9404SYB has been since October 2015 according to 3xCamel -
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Invicta-9404SYB-Analog-Display-Automatic/product/B0159W1X72

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Aw man, that oris is tempting, but not the exact model im after. If anyone's got a deal on a big crown pilot, I'd be super interested. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Redback said:


> I think I will buy it now as USD$55.99 is the lowest price the Invicta 9404SYB has been since October 2015 according to 3xCamel -
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/Invicta-9404SYB-Analog-Display-Automatic/product/B0159W1X72
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72


Oh I meant if you were buying it just for the movement. If you want the case etc, yeah it's a very good deal.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another one that's going to require serious restraint on my part.

I love vintage watches but have an 8-inch wrist and find them generally far too small for my tastes. For that reason, I really like vintage-inspired modern watches with sizes that work better for me. And this is right in that wheelhouse.

Ashford has a great sale going on Edox Hydro-Sub Automatic dive watches. It's based off their 1965 model of the same name. The coupon code 'AFFEDOX20' takes 20% off the price of those models that aren't already on sale -- a couple are, a couple aren't. And you can get a Be Frugal rebate of 6%.

The off-center case and that sliding crown protector are definitely going to be love-hate items for most. I've checked out a lot of reviews, a lot of photos and wrist shots, and some YouTube videos, and I think I dig it.

They have 500m water resistance and an Edox dolled-up ETA 2824 or SW200 movement.

Anyway, on to the deals:

Edox Hydro-Sub

The orange-and-black model on bracelet, with the coupon code and Be Frugal rebate, comes to *$578.10*. There are Rakuten sellers who have it for about $150-$200 more than that, but it's selling for $1,485 at Amazon, and higher than that at several other sites!

The same model on rubber strap (on sale, so no coupon code but the Be Frugal rebate) comes to *$537.07*.

The blue-dialed model on bracelet is the same deal as above, though its rubber strap version for some reason is quite a bit more than the orange-and-black rubber version:

Incidentally, they do have one of the limited edition, 50th Anniversary "North Pole" iterations of this watch. It's meant to coincide with a dive some diver did last year under the ice at the North Pole wearing the watch. It comes in a sweet case with extra springbars, a strap-changing tool, and the means to switch out the strap between bracelet and rubber, both of which are supplied. It also has a very cool caseback showing the Arctic and marking the North Pole. It's on sale for $823 -- which is quite a deal -- but isn't eligible for 20% off coupon, but Be Frugal rebate would take it to $773.62. That's $1,000 or more less than it sells for other places. But unfortunately, it's similar to the regular blue-dial, and isn't this color scheme version of the North Pole watch, which just makes me drool:









Here's a video where, seeing it on the wrist, I became a believer:






A good look at what all comes in that North Pole limited edition version (but again, it's not this gorgeous color scheme):






And a nice look at the blue-dial version:






EDIT: Oh, and they have quartz versions of this same watch on sale for hundreds less.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another one that's going to require serious restraint on my part.
> 
> I love vintage watches but have an 8-inch wrist and find them generally far too small for my tastes. For that reason, I really like vintage-inspired modern watches with sizes that work better for me. And this is right in that wheelhouse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I love the asymmetrical design and vintage aesthetics. Wish I had the cash right now. This is now definitely on my list.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sigh. So much for restraint. I'm in on that blue-dialed one with white indices. I kinda love that black-and-orange one, but a little too similar to my Alpina Extreme Sailing for my liking. I have no watch with that shade of deep blue.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I love everything about this edox hydro except the asymmetrical stuff , makes the watch too large too.


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Koni said:


> Great price on this Bulova Accutron II 96B214 at H.S.Johnson, they usually go in the 300 range. Paid $142 with free shipping. They also have it on Ebay if that's what you prefer. Beautiful watch, smooth sweeping seconds hand with quartz movement.


Anyone saw any Bulova's left for that price in the Ebay or any E-shop in Europe by any chance? Sadly I was too slow yesterday, today can't find any. Early bird gets the worm..


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

timseren said:


> Anyone saw any Bulova's left for that price in the Ebay or any E-shop in Europe by any chance? Sadly I was too slow yesterday, today can't find any. Early bird gets the worm..


Sorry, you're unlucky. I searched Ebay and there was nothing close. I think it's worth checking H.S.Johnson regularly in the run-up to St Valentine's though because they are running a sale and may put more Bulovas on sale when their stock comes in. On the other hand, they might be clearing out last year's stock to make way for new announcements.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Not sure if someone has already posted, but Amazon has the Zodiac Heritage Sea Wolf for an amazing price (672). These were usually available for 1.195 and exclusively on Huckberry.

It's the grey version, though:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2079475242&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I've never considered Edox when looking for watches, but you have placed them squarely on my radar, WtW! Thanks! Perhaps if a few of mine sell. . .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Not deal related: the whole point of the calibrator is supposedly being able to improve the accuracy, yes?
> 
> Some reviews I read indicate that the "resolution" of the calibration is quite rough, meaning the watch will either still run too fast or too slow.
> 
> Would be much appreciated if you can report the effectiveness of the calibrator, thanks!


It looks like the Calibrator function works fine. The watch was running about +7 s/d out of the box. I made a slight adjustment, but it didn't seem to change the rate much. I then adjusted it 2 full ticks on the scale, and it is running +1 s/d. Seems like the resolution is approximately 3 seconds per tick on the scale. I could dial it in pretty good if I wanted to take the time to do it.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> It looks like the Calibrator function works fine. The watch was running about +7 s/d out of the box. I made a slight adjustment, but it didn't seem to change the rate much. I then adjusted it 2 full ticks on the scale, and it is running +1 s/d. Seems like the resolution is approximately 3 seconds per tick on the scale. I could dial it in pretty good if I wanted to take the time to do it.


I almost pulled the trigger on the Calibrator. But I was turned off by the " ridges" on the side of the case , are they noticeable to you? May be you like them?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> I love everything about this edox hydro except the asymmetrical stuff , makes the watch too large too.


I do not believe anyone without a large wrist could pull this watch off, for sure.



ChiefWahoo said:


> I've never considered Edox when looking for watches, but you have placed them squarely on my radar, WtW! Thanks! Perhaps if a few of mine sell. . .


Selling. Yeah. I definitely need to get with that program soon. Or I'm about to start a second watch drawer.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Edit: I posted a "Rare" deal that turns out to be not that rare. I won't waste your time with it, So I deleted it.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Not quite affordable, but The Watchery has some higher-end "like new" display models for steep discounts. Right now they have an Omega Constellation chronometer for $1829 (should be under $1500 after BeFrugal coupon and rebate):
Omega 5067-SD Watches,Men's Constellation Auto Light Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Luxury Omega Automatic Watches
They also had an automatic Speedmaster for what would have been $1600, but it's sold out.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a watch that has been out a long time and it was nicknames the "atlas". It is one of the few Seiko 5s that have 200M WR. The bracelet is reviewed as being good as well. Even though it is an older model it was RARELY IF EVER found under $200. Amazon has one that is available with Prim Shipping as well
> 
> $189.99 (Amazon Prime)
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SKZ211K1 Five Sports Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Seiko: Watches


$182 here http://fashion.dexclusive.com/produ...1-five-sports-stainless-steel-automatic-watch

or $181.65 at Jomashop after code XCLSV5


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> $182 here Seiko Men's SKZ211K1 Five Sports Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | Dexclusive Fashion
> 
> or $181.65 at Jomashop after code XCLSV5


thanks, my Google-fu was not clicking this morning.


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

That Seiko atlas has a really beautiful case design... tempting...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Whoops, wrong thread.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

taike said:


> $182 here Seiko Men's SKZ211K1 Five Sports Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | Dexclusive Fashion
> 
> or $181.65 at Jomashop after code XCLSV5


Nice watch. I think the yellow hands look pretty good against the black background. They, along with arabic numbers, a screw down crown (rare on a Seiko 5 series), the other crown at 9:00 used to rotate, (if a bit limited in utility) an internal compass, make it pretty sharp. Also having a bezel that's different than the first generation and I think that overall, it looks better than before. Used to be available in several colors, but the one shown might be 'it' for now and it looks great. It's got the non hackable, 7S36 movement, which I've found to be tad bit more accurate than several 4R36 Seikos I've got. Kind of nice to have a Seiko that right out of the box that looks great, is different than pretty much all the others (certainly amongst the Seiko 5 series) without even being 'modded'. Probably a good chance they won't make it that much longer, but you never really know--- if we did, I'd have a Seiko Snow Monster in my collection! At any rate, it is a different bird and IMHO, a nice looking one at that.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Jammy said:


> Not quite affordable, but The Watchery has some higher-end "like new" display models for steep discounts. Right now they have an Omega Constellation chronometer for $1829 (should be under $1500 after BeFrugal coupon and rebate):
> Omega 5067-SD Watches,Men's Constellation Auto Light Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Luxury Omega Automatic Watches
> They also had an automatic Speedmaster for what would have been $1600, but it's sold out.


It's showing $2249.99 for me.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It's showing $2249.99 for me.


You're right, it seems to have bounced back up -- too bad. Might be worth keeping an eye on in case they lower it again.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Seiko SARB003/35 JDM Model at Massdrop $269.99 + 5.98 shipping.
It says since its JDM, the warranty only valid in Japan. Not a huge savings but looks pretty decent compare to what's available currently AFAIK.

Pics from Massdrop:


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Saw this Seiko SNQ105 at Jet.com for $234.99

Qartz but it has perpetual calendar function. Pretty neat.

Pic from the web:


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Saw this Seiko SNQ105 at Jet.com for $234.99
> 
> Qartz but it has perpetual calendar function. Pretty neat.
> 
> ...


Confused how that's a perpetual calendar


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

A cheaper version of the Seiko SARB above from WOW :-d - Seiko SUR151P1/143P1 for $59.99
Not sure if you can still use Befrugal cashback for 12% based on the price but worth a try.

Pics from the WOW:


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Breitling Superocean Chronograph Steelfish $2999. Next lowest I can find is still 3200+ not dealt with Upscaletime before, not sure if anyone here has previous dealings http://www.upscaletime.com/Breitlin...ronograph-Auto-Men-s-Watch-A13341C3/BD19.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

UK bargain heads up!
My buddee was looking for an Automatic Watch for his 21st Birthday.

I found this - Bulova 96A158 £60 on (Argos) ebay UK (if you pick up from Agos) postage charges may vary
Bulova Men&apos;s Stainless Steel Automatic Dress Watch. | eBay

Mechanical openheart Dress watch, tight hair pulling Bracelet, but for £60 Sterling wow!

He wanted a full Skeleton so bought a Fossil Blue hand jobbie... I ended up picking this up for myself.

Hold it, fella!
What do you say?
You little brat.
You have never thanked me!
I'll see you tomorrow, maybe!


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

It is hand wind only, not automatic?

I can't imagine there is a cheaper mechanical watch in the UK either way.

Edited to add, on reading the advert properly, it seems to be auto. Bargain.



killersuzuki said:


> UK bargain heads up!
> My buddee was looking for an Automatic Watch for his 21st Birthday.
> 
> I found this - Bulova 96A158 £60 on (Argos) ebay UK (if you pick up from Agos) postage charges may vary
> ...


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm no Auto/Mech expert -


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

killersuzuki said:


> UK bargain heads up!
> My buddee was looking for an Automatic Watch for his 21st Birthday.
> 
> I found this - Bulova 96A158 £60 on (Argos) ebay UK (if you pick up from Agos) postage charges may vary
> ...


Great spot. Thanks for posting. I'm in at £59.39, click and collect from Maidenhead!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Nixon Diplomat on bracelet at Costco - $239



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne (May 11, 2012)

45mm. Looks chunky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nixon Diplomat on bracelet at Costco - $239
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Any chance you have a item or sku number for this?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry i didnt get that info

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

this oris artix gt is back on sale. i picked mine up from wow but watchery has it for same price atm.

Oris 0173576624154-0752182FC Watches,Men's Artix GT Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial Black Bezel, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches

WINTER75 gets you 75 off 700 according to befrugal and you get 12% back, in the end it would cost 593.99 which is a great price imo.

the silver bezel option is 20 dollars cheaper:

Oris 0173576624174-0752182FC Watches,Men's Artix GT Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice women's watch on sale at Ashford. The Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview automatic, model H37425112, $429 with coupon code 'DMJAZZ429'

I'd give the 6% rebate a shot at GivingAssistant.org too, even though the coupon code isn't listed there.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H37425112 Women's Watch

Most women's watches try too hard to be women's watches, but this one looks pretty good.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jet.com has some nice prices on Citizen Signature Grand Classics, with coupon code '15TODAY' knocking off another $50.
> 
> Black dial for $530.94:
> 
> ...


After a lot of thinking, jumped on the black dial - this will be my new everyday watch! Tried it on at the boutique, really nice. Thanks!


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Even though it can be had for 182 on ebay, I just purchased the seiko atlas... 
Gonna mod it. Thanks for introducing it to me guys.

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

The Alpina Alpiner auto chrono on black strap is back at The Watchery for $929, or $750 after BeFrugal coupon and cashback.
http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=298651


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

World of Watches has this titanium Oris for $799 or $638 after BeFrugal coupon + rebate
http://www.worldofwatches.com/weekly-sales/red-alert/red-alert-sale/mens-rectangular-titan-automatic-black-genuine-leather-and-dial-oris-0158576227064-0752471fc


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on the Calibrator. But I was turned off by the " ridges" on the side of the case , are they noticeable to you? May be you like them?


The case ridges look fine on the silver model. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The case ridges look fine on the silver model. Doesn't bother me at all.


Thanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Jammy said:


> The Alpina Alpiner auto chrono on black strap is back at The Watchery for $929, or $750 after BeFrugal coupon and cashback.
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=298651
> 
> View attachment 6721122


Wtf 21mm lugs


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Looks like a couple of Edox quartz watches are going on Amazon lightning deals today. Lightning deals have disappointed as of late, but if Edox quartz is your thing, it might be worth a gander.


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

€103 on the Irish argos web-site. Shows what a rip-off country I live in.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Stainless bracelet for Citizen Nighthawk (59-S01090) for $57.95 from dutyfreeisland. I paid about $10 more last week...

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...nd-59-s01090-bj7000-52e-bj7010-59e-bj7050-54e

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301669328840

Edit: This is a deal but I just realized I bought a 59-T00276 last week. I'm guessing the "T" is for titanium and "S" is for stainless or steel? I believe both bracelets are made of stainless steel but the finishes may be different to match either the stainless or titanium Nighthawk. I'll see today if it matches my new Nighthawk Havana... 

Edit 2: The bracelet I purchased (59-T00276) matches and fits the Havana. I have no idea what the difference is between it and the 59-S01090. I'm sure some Nighthawk aficionados could tell. The bad news - my Havana arrived DOA. It was ticking sporadically and after setting the time and making sure it was charged, it's dead. I'll be returning it and probably getting the regular black dial Euro Nighthawk soon.

Edit 3: The Havana works perfectly. I didn't charge it fully then pull out the crown, set, and push back in. It does have a tiny nick on the bezel though...


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

$199.99 Sea-Gull M308 Moonphase Watch @ Massdrop.






https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagull-m308-moonphase-watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got an email from WoW about their Oris sale. The email says that their Oris watches have an official factory warranty, but I do not see that mentioned on their web site. The descriptions on the site still link to the ILS warranty. If you are interested in buying one, you might want to contact them to verify. That would make them nearly 70% off retail after coupons and cashback with a factory warranty.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$2599 for a COSC Rattrapante Chronograph. Anybody know anything about it?

Paul Picot Majestic Rattrapante Automatic Chronograph Steel Mens Luxury Strap Watch - P0521.SG.7103


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford yet again has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation on sale -- no surprise there. But I don't recall a better deal than this one.
> 
> $298 with coupon code 'AFFAVIATION298' Be Frugal rebate taking it down to *$276.25*.
> 
> ...


Mine arrived. I absolutely love it. LOVE I tell you.


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

Island watch also has the oft-overlooked orient starfish. Kind of has a longines conquest appearance to it. You'd need to throw in a strap or something to get the free shipping.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro small seconds automatic for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJMASTER499'

AND both GivingAssistant.org and Be Frugal have this coupon code, so their 6% rebate takes the price to *$469.06*.

Great price on a great-looking, "dressy but casual enough" watch. It's $739 at Jomashop and $750-plus everywhere else.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H42515735 Men's Watch


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Walmart seems to have a ton of alligator straps on sale for $47.50, mostly odd sizes but some 20mm:
Accessories Unisex Strap 20MM Shiny Natural Alligator - Walmart.com


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Jammy said:


> Walmart seems to have a ton of alligator straps on sale for $47.50, mostly odd sizes but some 20mm:
> Accessories Unisex Strap 20MM Shiny Natural Alligator - Walmart.com


Actually sold by World of watches through Walmart. Same prices on Wow site


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebay is offering up to 8% back in Ebay Bucks for the next 2 days capped at $100 per transaction. Unfortunately, it is not valid on Ebay brand gold bullion (which is an actual thing).


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Orient Mako on massdrop for as low as $93.99 w/9 backers. Free shipping to US. Your choice of black dial or blue dial with blue/red bezel.
















https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-mako-watch


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Men's Gemini Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial Rose-Tone Case | World of Watches

Under $225 for a Swiss auto with manufacturer warranty (after WINTER25 and 12% Befrugal rebate.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Men's Gemini Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial Rose-Tone Case | World of Watches
> 
> Under $225 for a Swiss auto with manufacturer warranty (after WINTER25 and 12% Befrugal rebate.)


You can sometimes find the old Accutron version of this watch for a similar price. The Accutron version has an ETA movement with a display back. The Accu-Swiss has a solid back. Not sure about the movement in this one.

Not that it matters that much, but the packaging for the Accu-Swiss line is really cheap compared to the old Accutron packaging. Almost Orient cheap.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't stand the Accu-Swiss branding. A horrible name and a horrible logo.


----------



## Andrey Stoev (Nov 21, 2015)

DeepBlue have a sale price till 25th this month (5 days only ) for SEA QUEST 1500M AUTOMATIC DIVER on their web-site : OPENING SALE PRICE ENDS JAN 25 2015 !! - PRO DIVER COLLECTION


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Andrey Stoev said:


> DeepBlue have a sale price till 25th this month (5 days only ) for SEA QUEST 1500M AUTOMATIC DIVER on their web-site : OPENING SALE PRICE ENDS JAN 25 2015 !! - PRO DIVER COLLECTION


Last year???


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Squale is offering 10% off sales on two of its 1521 model, 500m dive watches. Black dial for $765 and matte black dial for $810.

Somebody more familiar with their pricing should weigh in on whether this is actually a deal as they say it is.

Squale 50 Atmos Dive Watches


----------



## Andrey Stoev (Nov 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Last year???


Naah they haven't updated the year ot their site. Prices are about 40% lower. You can check out the website


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Agent Sands said:


> I can't stand the Accu-Swiss branding. A horrible name and a horrible logo.


I'm not a fan of it either but it's not as bad as "Accutron II." Adding a "II" to a well-respected name is never a good idea and demonstrates a total lack of creativity. I'm still reeling from "Mustang II"!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Barry S said:


> I'm not a fan of it either but it's not as bad as "Accutron II." Adding a "II" to a well-respected name is never a good idea and demonstrates a total lack of creativity. I'm still reeling from "Mustang II"!


Yeah, the entire rebranding effort was ill-judged.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry S said:


> I'm not a fan of it either but it's not as bad as "Accutron II." Adding a "II" to a well-respected name is never a good idea and demonstrates a total lack of creativity. I'm still reeling from "Mustang II"!


What should they have done...call the new lineup THE WATCHES FORMERLY KNOWN AS ACCUTRON? They would have trouble fitting that on the dials.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I'm not a fan of it either but it's not as bad as "Accutron II." Adding a "II" to a well-respected name is never a good idea and demonstrates a total lack of creativity. I'm still reeling from "Mustang II"!


I _really_ dislike taking this thread further off-topic, but I have to respectfully disagree.

Accutron means "_*Accu*_racy through elec*tron*ics". Applying that name, with the addendum of II, to Bulova's current UHF line makes sense, and I think it is a good homage to the brand and to the heritage of the name.

Using Accutron on a mechanical watch, however, makes no sense and *is* brand dilution.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> Mine arrived. I absolutely love it. LOVE I tell you.


I believe you, it's a great watch. 
Here's mine tooling around in NYC (old pic). 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andre68723 (Aug 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro small seconds automatic for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJMASTER499'
> 
> AND both GivingAssistant.org and Be Frugal have this coupon code, so their 6% rebate takes the price to *$469.06*.
> 
> ...


This is a really nice watch. Would directly order it if I could find something similar to please my wife


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> What should they have done...call the new lineup THE WATCHES FORMERLY KNOWN AS ACCUTRON? They would have trouble fitting that on the dials.


Nah, jest look at Submariners with their multiple lines of text on the dials 

Tapaltak


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

This is one of my five favorite watches--called by some the Seiko 'Ice Monster'--Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster SRP481K 
http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...-and-blue-automatic-watch-srp481k1-srp481.htm

I wish I could've nabbed it for $133, shipping and tax inc as here....REALLY would like to have picked up the original, somewhat similar Seiko 'Snow Monster" the SKZ331K1 which is hard to find new for under a thousand dollars and has an older, non hackable movement-->http://www.chrono24.com/en/seiko/snow-monster-limited-edition---skz331k--id2574158.htm

Seems these next four sort of retro style Seiko "Recraft Series' watches are pretty hot right now and going for a good price--$82 to $94:

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/recraft-series/SNKN35.pid?nid=cpgm_cat6058&so=25

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/recraft-series/SNKN08.pid?nid=cpgm_cat6058&so=28

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/recraft-series/SNKN07.pid?nid=cpgm_cat6058&so=30

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/recraft-series/SNKM99.pid?nid=cpgm_cat6058&so=31

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/cat6058.cidm

Seiko watches

Sorry the pictures didn't pan out--I tried Mozilla FireFox and Google-- Internet Exp.--no fish--eerrr --'fotos' today.... I sort of fancy the brown one, but have a similar brown and rose gold Seiko already, so I'm out. They also have a smattering of other Seikos, some Bulovas etc., but they say it's_ just_ for the next 24 hours--wouldn't you know....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robangel said:


> This is one of my five favorite watches--called by some the Seiko 'Ice Monster'--SRP481Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster SRP481K
> 
> I wish I could've nabbed it for $133, shipping and tax inc as here....REALLY would like to have picked up the original, somewhat similar Seiko 'Snow Monster" the SKZ331K1 which is hard to find new for under a thousand dollars and has an older, non hackable movement--.


A few modders were making good homages to the Snow Monster after the prices of the 331 went crazy. Got this one in the sales forum f29.

custom Blasted Snow Monster with domed Sapphire crystal


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Look what was waiting for me when I got home. (Sorry, I'm about to go pic-heavy. If you respond, PLEASE don't include the photos again!)









Cool caseback with the world as seen from the North Pole.

















I don't hate that "Master Lock" sliding crown guard thing nearly as much as I imagined I might.









Nice, firm-clicking diver's extension. Won't accidentally open. Serves as a micro-adjuster, too.

























I have an 8-inch wrist. I wouldn't even attempt this watch if you have a small wrist. Though the lugs are super-short, and the case is relatively thin for a tooly dive watch, it's a really broad watch across the top of your wrist with the asymmetrical case.

























Verdict: Great-looking, comfortable bracelet that fits the watch well, tooly dive watch with real chops, a little out-of-the-ordinary, and worth every penny of the sale price in the $575 range. I really like it, and I'm sure it's going into heavy rotation.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got home. (Sorry, I'm about to go pic-heavy. If you respond, PLEASE don't include the photos again!)
> Cool caseback with the world as seen from the North Pole.
> I don't hate that "Master Lock" sliding crown guard thing nearly as much as I imagined I might.
> Nice, firm-clicking diver's extension. Won't accidentally open. Serves as a micro-adjuster, too.
> ...


That case back is filled with character! Solid and nice watch that "fills the eye" as we say in Arabic. Can't wait to see it on a thick rusty gray leather strap  "Please do include photo if you have that strap"

Edit: I noticed that it doesn't look too sporty on your shirt. That's amazing!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> That case back is filled with character! Solid and nice watch that "fills the eye" as we say in Arabic


Be3aby il 3ain, bess befady il jaibeh.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cuica said:


> Anyone flying to Europe from the US willing to bring me one? ;-)


:-! Your watch arrived today


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

whoa that Edox looks MUCH better than stock photographs indicated, congrats.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

$150 Accutron Stratford 63B158 on Amazon with sapphire crystal and awesome bracelet with butterfly deployant. You know you want a tonneau.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks awesome! Almost picked one up through Amazon before the Holidays at what I thought was a good price (well, it was prior to the Ashford deal, LOL!), but was (and still am) on the fence due to the size and my 7.5" wrist. BTW...how's the lume?



WorthTheWrist said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got home. (Sorry, I'm about to go pic


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Orient flight watch lightning deal Thursday morning 10:30 Eastern:



PRIME EARLY ACCESS DEAL​Orient Men's Flight Stainless Steel Watch
Starts for you at 11:30am


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> Be3aby il 3ain, bess befady il jaibeh.


Momkin il jaibeh feeha thiqibb?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got home. (Sorry, I'm about to go pic-heavy. If you respond, PLEASE don't include the photos again!)
> 
> View attachment 6747362


Ugggghh... ugliest watch I have ever seen....

I kept telling myself that over and over again. Until I couldn't resist that awesome sunburst dial, red seconds hand and unique design anymore and placed an order. b-)

Thanks for posting this deal and adding these great pictures!

I was tempted by the 50th anniversary edition with green seconds hand but unfortunately it doesn't have the sunburst dial. But still pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

ScootingCat said:


> $150 Accutron Stratford 63B158 on Amazon with sapphire crystal and awesome bracelet with butterfly deployant. You know you want a tonneau.
> 
> View attachment 6748490


Works for me, thanks for posting!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> :-! Your watch arrived today


Thanks Ticonderoga, it looks good! Can't wait to have it. ;-)


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

Rolex explorer II ?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Ugggghh... ugliest watch I have ever seen....
> 
> I kept telling myself that over and over again. Until I couldn't resist that awesome sunburst dial, red seconds hand and unique design anymore and placed an order. b-)
> 
> ...


At first look, I didn't like that watch. WtW's post and photos have changed my mind. It looks much better in his photos that the other shots I've seen. I'm seriously reconsidering my wishlist now.

Edit: I really wish I had larger wrists. :-(


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

rodserling said:


> Rolex explorer II ?


Yes please!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> That case back is filled with character! Solid and nice watch that "fills the eye" as we say in Arabic. Can't wait to see it on a thick rusty gray leather strap  "Please do include photo if you have that strap"
> 
> Edit: I noticed that it doesn't look too sporty on your shirt. That's amazing!


Thanks. You know, even though the bracelet is nice and comfortable, and the deployment clasp and diver's extension are particularly nice, the links/style of the bracelet are a little ... undistinguished ... compared to the watch itself. It almost looks like a cheap Orient bracelet. So I'm with you, this is calling out for a distressed leather or maybe canvas strap. I'm working on it.



dumberdrummer said:


> Looks awesome! Almost picked one up through Amazon before the Holidays at what I thought was a good price (well, it was prior to the Ashford deal, LOL!), but was (and still am) on the fence due to the size and my 7.5" wrist. BTW...how's the lume?


Even though I have a behemoth wrist, I'm generally more comfortable with watches in the 40-42mm range. This is easily the biggest thing I'll be wearing, 46mm. But again, in some ways it seems less than that because of the stubby lugs and relative thinness. In other ways it seems even bigger than that because of the asymmetrical case.

I haven't really had a chance to charge up and check out the lume. I'm guessing it's only "adequate." Some of my dive-type watches exhibit what I call "inadvertent lume," where you haven't charged it at all -- maybe just taken it out of the dark box or watch drawer -- but it so wants to shine it's already glowing. My Alpina Extreme Sailing, and even my KonTiki chrono, are like that. I see none of that with this Edox. And I know a primary complaint about it was that there's no lume on the second hand. They should have just dotted the tip with lume.

But I'm digging it!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

matlobi said:


> I _really_ dislike taking this thread further off-topic, but I have to respectfully disagree.
> 
> Accutron means "_*Accu*_racy through elec*tron*ics". Applying that name, with the addendum of II, to Bulova's current UHF line makes sense, and I think it is a good homage to the brand and to the heritage of the name.
> 
> Using Accutron on a mechanical watch, however, makes no sense and *is* brand dilution.


Agreed. The original Accutron movement was the first to use electricity and motors in powering a watch; quartz followed along. Calling the UHF movements Accutron II fits nicely into the legacy, especially given the smooth second hand and more-accurate-than-normal-quartz timekeeping.

As for the mechanicals? Bulova should have given them another name. Even the Accu-Swiss name doesn't fit because it implies that these are Accutron movements when they are just traditional mechanicals given the Bulova touch.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Agreed. The original Accutron movement was the first to use electricity and motors in powering a watch; quartz followed along. Calling the UHF movements Accutron II fits nicely into the legacy, especially given the smooth second hand and more-accurate-than-normal-quartz timekeeping.
> 
> As for the mechanicals? Bulova should have given them another name. Even the Accu-Swiss name doesn't fit because it implies that these are Accutron movements when they are just traditional mechanicals given the Bulova touch.


Well, as for 'brand dilution' while Citizen bought Bulova sometime back, I think it's positive--that both have a positive approach to innovation and improvement. Bulova is (was) a revered 'old school' USA brand name, but so is Hamilton, now owned by the Swiss--Swatch group. It's sort of the 'way of the world' business wise, but in these two cases, I still feel that the products if anything, are better off overall.

I like the above synergies better than what's going on with just a few mega banks, office supply and drug store chains looking to buy up all their smaller competitors and being allowed to.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

The Orient Flight posted above went up on Amazon at $149...another lightning non-deal. Don't piss on me and tell me it's raining, Amazon.

Seems like the <$200 blowout bargains have been very few and far between lately...guess I spoiled myself by first following this thread during the Christmas season.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Android / Aragon has some pretty good deals currently on left over Android straps. Blue, genuine (USA Made, I suspect by Hadley Roma) Alligator 22mm for $35. Alligator 22mm Navy Blue Strap (22 Allig BDBU)

I picked up this same strap last year for a few bucks less and I think it looks amazing on my Zeno Godat! Nice and supple, quick release pins, well made (although slightly thin)...what's not to like...especially for the price!

The 22mm genuine shark skin for $25 has really got my attention now (of course, swapping out that horrible buckle, LOL!).


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

phuchmileif said:


> Seems like the <$200 blowout bargains have been very few and far between lately...guess I spoiled myself by first following this thread during the Christmas season.


 Ha! Since following this thread just a few months ago, I have picked up: 1) Blue Mako, 2) Black Ray, 3) Invicta 8929OB (even though I already have the scalloped-edge one), 4) Deep Blue Sea Quest (orange), 5) Citizen BN0104-09E (about as "rose-gold" as the pictures portray it to be - which is not), 6) Momentum Deep 6 Vision, and 7) Bulova Gemini 64C104 (about as rose-gold as you'd expect it to be - which is damn sweet).

I'm kind of relieved that the deals are slowing down.

And yet, here I am, visiting the thread once again.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Ha! Since following this thread just a few months ago, I have picked up: 1) Blue Mako, 2) Black Ray, 3) Invicta 8929OB (even though I already have the scalloped-edge one), 4) Deep Blue Sea Quest (orange), 5) Citizen BN0104-09E (about as "rose-gold" as the pictures portray it to be - which is not), 6) Momentum Deep 6 Vision, and 7) Bulova Gemini 64C104 (about as rose-gold as you'd expect it to be - which is damn sweet).
> 
> I'm kind of relieved that the deals are slowing down.
> 
> And yet, here I am, visiting the thread once again.


and here i came back coz i thought a new deal was being posted after the big lull today


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

halaku said:


> and here i came back coz i thought a new deal was being posted after the big lull today


Sorry. Here's a pic...because everyone loves pics (and this was such a great deal @ $289).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

And here is the caseback. 








Seems I have a screw loose...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

There is a sale on everyone's favourite brand "Invicta" if you are after a quartz beater.
Just about all the analog watches for USD$39.99 are at their lowest price according to 3xCamels records.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_p...453419815&bbn=10445813011&sort=price-asc-rank

Don't forget also the Invicta 9404SYB with Seiko NH35A Automatic Movement, it has hand winding & hacking for USD$55.99. 
The movement is the same as the Invicta Submariner 8926, so it would be a great watch to mod.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

taike said:


> And here is the caseback.
> 
> Seems I have a screw loose...


Looks to be a movement retaining screw perhaps? Should be an easy fix if that's the case.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Redback said:


> There is a sale on everyone's favourite brand "Invicta" if you are after a quartz beater.
> Just about all the watches at USD$39.99 are at their lowest price according to 3xCamels records.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st_p...453419815&bbn=10445813011&sort=price-asc-rank
> Don't forget also the Invicta 9404SYB with Seiko NH35A Automatic Movement USD$55.99.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72


Been waiting to jump on a classy invicita, what sweetened it for me was a warehouse deal : "box bent" snagged it for 45, not bad for a seiko movement in stainless steel bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

A noob here, may i know what movement is that accutron chrono using?


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

bel said:


> A noob here, may i know what movement is that accutron chrono using?


Should be ETA 7750


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sick of the AUD being 70 US cents o|


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

eggnspoons;24916114
[FONT=arial narrow said:


> Sick of the AUD being 70 US cents [/FONT]o|


Tell me about it. I dream of the days when we got 105 US per dollar.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

boonh said:


> Should be ETA 7750


Wow, an awesome deal for 289 then, why did i not check it out q.q


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> Ha! Since following this thread just a few months ago, I have picked up: 1) Blue Mako, 2) Black Ray, 3) Invicta 8929OB (even though I already have the scalloped-edge one), 4) Deep Blue Sea Quest (orange), 5) Citizen BN0104-09E (about as "rose-gold" as the pictures portray it to be - which is not), 6) Momentum Deep 6 Vision, and 7) Bulova Gemini 64C104 (about as rose-gold as you'd expect it to be - which is damn sweet).
> 
> I'm kind of relieved that the deals are slowing down.
> 
> And yet, here I am, visiting the thread once again.


A nice mix of watches, each having their own unique look. When i first began I made the mistake of buying watches that looked too similar.

That is slowly changing because of this thread.

Long live WUS and its members!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> View attachment 6763346
> 
> View attachment 6763354
> 
> Sick of the AUD being 70 US cents o|


It's 67c if you want to use PayPal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Massdrop has Seiko SSA watches (Seiko 5 sports and Seiko superior) for between $124.99 and $199.99 with a minimum of 6 purchases. Shipping is $7.50 in the US ($12.25 to Australia). Prices seem to be a bit lower than current Amazon prices for some models.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-superior-watch

Watches have the 4R37A movement (hacking and hand winding), Hardlex crystal.

*SSA071 *- Seiko 5 Sports, black PVD case - *$149.99
*








*SSA061 *- Seiko 5 Sports, white dial - *$129.99*








*SSA063 *- Seiko 5 Sports, green dial - *$124.99*








*SSA065* - Seiko 5 Sports, black dial - *$129.99*








*SSA007 *- Seiko Superior, Black PVD case - *$199.99
*








*SSA091 *- Seiko Superior compass - *$174.99
*







*
SSA097 *- Seiko Superior compass, black PVD case - *$169.99
*








*SSA098* - Seiko Superior compass, gold PVD case - *$179.99
*


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

taike said:


> And here is the caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warning!!!! Warning!!!!

Warning!!!! 
Not a deal post.

Taike,
Where did this Bulova deal originate? I cannot remember. Wow?
Just a little heads up. Wow has been sending out some shat lately. I purchased a commander with the ETA 2824 a few weeks ago with their cheap Swiss legend winder for 130.00 shipped. I purchased it to "play watchmaker" and take it apart and regulate, etc. Plastic and tags were still on the watch. The rotor would not turn. Long story short, there were/are movement holder screws and holders rattling around inside the case. This is not the first auto I have gotten from WOW with a problem like this. I will not go into the other instance because WOW did make it right. This time, they did not respond to emails for several days. When they did, they played dumb and did not act like they even read my email. After several more emails and a call to wow, I now have a return label and refund. Nothing to sweeten my bitterness.
While I do realize Swiss Legend is a low end brand, I don't feel that a Bulova is nearly as low on the same scale. I think WOW may be the problem. I will not argue sample size or any six sigma crap with anyone. I just wanted to inform my watch buddies to pay attention before removing any plastic on watches from wow and sister companies. And the obligatory pictures.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Avi-8 has a pre-order deal on their new Hawker Hunter watches.

$250 for the watch, an extra leather NATO strap, and a GMT clock.

http://www.avi8-watches.com/pages/hawker-hunter-automatic-av-4043-pre-order

3 different styles/color schemes. Here's one of them:









Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nello said:


> Warning!!!! Warning!!!!
> 
> Warning!!!!
> Not a deal post.
> ...


From WoW sister company The Watchery. It's on its way back now for an exchange. I got the impression they prefer to deal with CS over the phone rather than email.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not to come across as a snob ('cause I'm not), but I don't typically look for lower end watches (but in my defense, I don't normally look at over $1500 watches, either). However (and I suppose this is just a testament to the lack of bargains currently out there right now), GroupOn of all places has what seem to be a couple of deals active.

Invicta Automatic for $69.99: https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-invicta-mens-watch-collection (specifically talking about the 9110SYB; which, according to Amazon, includes the yellow, Pelican style case and has a yellow rotor....I guess this is big deal to some?).

Bulova Marine Star Automatic for $124.75 (refurbished, but stated as having a 3 year Bulova warranty): https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bulova-mens-marine-star-watches

You should then be able to apply code "JUMBO3" for an immediate 10% discount (for up to 3 "goods") and an additional 10% cash back if initiated through BeFrugal.

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but ("gack, gasp, arggh") that Invicta is tempting me at this price....


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Fossil Wakefield chronograph on a bracelet for $67:
Fossil Men's CH2935 Wakefield Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PIPM398/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_.5LOwbM432K44


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I can't believe I'm going to say this, but ("gack, gasp, arggh") that Invicta is tempting me at this price....


But doesn't wearing an Invicta watch cause Leprocy?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Weston1 said:


> But doesn't wearing an Invicta watch cause Leprocy?


No. Hairy palms and or blindness , yes.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Why am I just finding out about this??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amvbfm (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't know if this has been mentioned here but radhem.sg which is a sister brand of reedsco has a sale on crazy horse leather straps. Having bought one recently in my opinion they are really good for the price and Reed's customer service is top notch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> But doesn't wearing an Invicta watch cause Leprocy?


Poor spelling, too. :-d


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

amvbfm said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned here but radhem.sg which is a sister brand of reedsco has a sale on crazy horse leather straps. Having bought one recently in my opinion they are really good for the price and Reed's customer service is top notch.


Show as "free" for me, but *$60* shipping for two straps.

Pass, but still may be enticing to some.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

OfficerCamp said:


> Why am I just finding out about this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is that


----------



## rpaar63 (Nov 20, 2015)

particleman said:


> Where is that


Looks like Walmart

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

particleman said:


> Where is that


Sounds like somebody has Oprah money... :-d


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has the orange mako for $85.55








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001E...909&sr=8-26&pi=SL323_SX255_CR0,0,255,323_QL70


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Really sharp-looking Raymond Weil Maestro moonphase automatic watch at Ashford. Coupon code 'AFFMAESTRO829' and the 6% Be Frugal rebate (yes, the coupon's there) take the price down to *$779.26*. It's $120 more at Joma.

Raymond Weil Maestro 2839-STC-00209 Men's Watch


----------



## amvbfm (Dec 24, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Show as "free" for me, but *$60* shipping for two straps.
> 
> Pass, but still may be enticing to some.


It might be SGD and not USD. The prices on reedsco were in SGD if I remember correctly. Perhaps send him a message to ask if interested.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

particleman said:


> Where is that


You know it's Walmart 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Show as "free" for me, but *$60* shipping for two straps.
> 
> Pass, but still may be enticing to some.


It came up as $90 for me! Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Avi-8 has a pre-order deal on their new Hawker Hunter watches.
> 
> $250 for the watch, an extra leather NATO strap, and a GMT clock.
> 
> ...


I like this watch but is it worth this asking price....


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

This would be ~$42.

What is the quality of the straps like...Even at $60, might be OK for 2x straps...at $42, probably worth it.

-Mark in St. Louis



amvbfm said:


> It might be SGD and not USD. The prices on reedsco were in SGD if I remember correctly. Perhaps send him a message to ask if interested.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

buldogge said:


> This would be ~$42.
> 
> What is the quality of the straps like...Even at $60, might be OK for 2x straps...at $42, probably worth it.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Yes is sgd and yes, the straps are nice but really thick, I ordered one and it's almost too thick for my skx007

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal on Mickey Mouse Watch for men $11









http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Casio Women's Watch for $13 at Warehouse Deals









http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

MP83 said:


> Yes is sgd and yes, the straps are nice but really thick, I ordered one and it's almost too thick for my skx007


Anyone know the length of the radhem/reedsco straps? Are they the standard 120mm/80mm, or shorter/longer?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Someone asked for this item number from costco last week



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Someone asked for this item number from costco last week
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thank you. I actually called my local store and they figured out which one this was. Unfortunately (or fortunately, lol ) they are not sold in costcos in my state.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

simonf7 said:


> Tell me about it. I dream of the days when we got 105 US per dollar.


 Let us pray for a downturn in the US economy or another GF crisis....lol


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MP83 said:


> Yes is sgd and yes, the straps are nice but really thick, I ordered one and it's almost too thick for my skx007
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


US $21 shipping from SG seems steep to me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

...but...the strap is "free".

Basically, in the end, you're paying $21USD for a leather strap.

-Mark in St. Louis



hanshananigan said:


> US $21 shipping from SG seems steep to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

buldogge said:


> ...but...the strap is "free".
> 
> Basically, in the end, you're paying $21USD for a leather strap.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Sounds sketchy. If it ain't free, don't say it is.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> I like this watch but is it worth this asking price....


Since no one has replied, I'd say it's certainly not unreasonable if not a *deal*. I have two AVI-8 quartz watches and the one thing I've been wanting from the company is more auto options. Previously their autos have been pretty boring dials. All the interesting stuff has been quartz.

I like the fit and finish of both of mine. They're great looking watches with the multi level dials, blend of brushed and polished surfaces, and the aviation design cues. If I had the money to spend at the moment, I'd definitely be grabbing this one. Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

taike said:


> Sounds sketchy. If it ain't free, don't say it is.


it's no different than "free shipping". you pay for the watch and it ships for free or in this case you pay for the shipping and the strap is free.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

danktrees said:


> it's no different than "free shipping". you pay for the watch and it ships for free or in this case you pay for the shipping and the strap is free.


In this case the cost is not stated upfront. It is different.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$4.93 after burning an Amazon credit.

Thanks!



Totoro66 said:


> Warehouse Deal on Mickey Mouse Watch for men $11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Let us pray for a downturn in the US economy or another GF crisis....lol


Usa economy sucks. Being held up by sheer luck. It will soon come crashing down. We don't make anything in America, most Americans feel they privlidged. I love my country but wake up USA


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

taike said:


> In this case the cost is not stated upfront. It is different.


since when are shipping costs stated up front, it rarely ever is. that's usually in a different section with all the shipping info or in the cart. cuz if it's shady that they give you the strap for free then charge standard shipping, then it's shady for other places you buy watches from and you dont see the shipping price until you get to the cart as well. the strap itself is free you're not paying anything for it. registered shipping from overseas always costs quite a bit of money. i dont know how often you get stuff shipped from overseas cuz you can probably order everything from the states but 21 dollars for registered shipping is not unreasonable at all. if you shipped registered mail to singapore it would cost minimum 20 dollars for an envelope. you can just ship it air for like 7 bucks but then it's not registered and there's no proof of shipment or basic tracking.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

danktrees said:


> since when are shipping costs stated up front, it rarely ever is. that's usually in a different section with all the shipping info or in the cart. cuz if it's shady that they give you the strap for free then charge standard shipping, then it's shady for other places you buy watches from and you dont see the shipping price until you get to the cart as well. the strap itself is free you're not paying anything for it. registered shipping from overseas always costs quite a bit of money. i dont know how often you get stuff shipped from overseas cuz you can probably order everything from the states but 21 dollars for registered shipping is not unreasonable at all. if you shipped registered mail to singapore it would cost minimum 20 dollars for an envelope. you can just ship it air for like 7 bucks but then it's not registered and there's no proof of shipment or basic tracking.


SingPost: $4.80 for a 120g parcel to USA + 2.50 registered = SGD$7.30 or USD$5.11.

Even if 120g is an underestimate on the weight, it is still going to cost way under USD$10.

They are recouping USD$11-16 after "shipping" costs per strap. That is a tidy profit on a "free" watch.

Reference: SingPost - Postage Rates

Lastly, once you pay the "shipping" fee, that money is gone, brotha. There's no indication that you can get that money back in a return.

No thank you!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dbl post


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> SingPost: $4.80 for a 120g parcel to USA + 2.50 registered = SGD$7.30 or USD$5.11.
> 
> Even if 120g is an underestimate on the weight, it is still going to cost way under USD$10.
> 
> ...


So you don't think the strap is worth $11-16 in your opinion? Genuine question, not picking a fight.

I happen to be in Singapore now, shipping cost to Singapore if I recall comes down to USD 9 or so. I might buy a few...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Let us pray for a downturn in the US economy or another GF crisis....lol


Start looking at Russia for deals. Seems sketchy, I know. But the Ruble is tanking right now. The deals on high end goods here are ridiculous. I just went to my local Montblanc AD here, and an in-stock Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim is about half of what I'd pay in the US. I'm close to pulling the trigger.

A lot of independent stores are turning to Chrono24 and eBay to turn inventory. They don't want Rubles. They want Euros or Dollars, or any other stable currency. So while they post their watches are market prices on these sites, they are very willing to negotiate. I've noticed that one local indy store is literally pulling product off the shelves, but keeping listings up for it online. Simply put, they don't want to sell things here on the Ruble. They'll lose their arse. As always though, research the seller.

It's sad. I can go buy luxury goods here in Moscow for CHEAP, but I can't find fresh vegetables at a store without throwing elbows with a babushka and paying triple the normal cost.


----------



## Zexius (Sep 18, 2015)

sanriopurin said:


> So you don't think the strap is worth $11-16 in your opinion? Genuine question, not picking a fight.
> 
> I happen to be in Singapore now, shipping cost to Singapore if I recall comes down to USD 9 or so. I might buy a few...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Its not about the worth, it is the company being dishonest. It is obvious they are earning from shipping. it cost 9 USD and 1 - 3 days to ship via "international registered" to Singapore. Only thing capable of reaching Singapore within a day is shipping via Singapore itself, hence it can not be "international". Registered mail in Singapore for such a small item cost you 5 sgd at most. Even if you factor in the cost of bubble wrap and man hours, this price for shipping is still way over. The worst part is each additional strap cost an additional 9 USD. Now is the shipping down separately? Obviously not. It is cause that is how the company is earning from you.

Personally I live in SG too, so for me it only cost 9USD. Is the strap worth the 9USD? maybe, maybe not. But I personally wouldn't deal with such companies


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Invicta 40mm 200M *Automatic* (Seiko/TMI NH35A) ProDivers - *$49.99 *w/Free Shipping _The Watchery on eBay_

Coke two-tone bezel, black or white dial*

*


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

OK, different strokes for different folks  at the end of the day the straps cost $xx or whatever it is and I'm content. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Why am I just finding out about this??
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolute junk. You should pass on these. I bought one, washed my hands - "maybe" a little splash hit near the crown. 10 mins later I had visible moisture droplets under the crystal.



Sampsonti said:


> I like this watch [AVI-8] but is it worth this asking price....


It is worth what someone will pay for it.

I paid $80 for mine in September on a lightning deal and I believe that they went for a similar ($80-90) price last month.









Do I believe that it is "worth" $150 ~ more or less. It is a very nice watch, one of my favorite wearers, I get more compliments on this watch than most & the leather band very supple and is a quality strap.

Is it worth $90? Every day and twice on Sunday!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has GV2 motorcycle inspired watches on sale for $700-800. I cannot figure out what the movements are. They are called MD3G, but it says "Ruben & Sons" on the movement. Any ideas?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

//edit: misread. ignore.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Invicta 40mm 200M *Automatic* (Seiko/TMI NH35A) ProDivers - *$49.99 *w/Free Shipping _The Watchery on eBay_
> 
> Coke two-tone bezel, black or white dial*
> 
> *


Ordered one with white face. Intent is to give as a gift. Will see how that goes

Thanks.

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not sure about this particular model in question, but I believe other GV2 automatics are powered by Technosablier under the hood (a supposed "Swissinese" movement, be that good, bad or indifferent).



RyanD said:


> ToM has GV2 motorcycle inspired watches on sale for $700-800. I cannot figure out what the movements are. They are called MD3G, but it says "Ruben & Sons" on the movement. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 6780098


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> It is worth what someone will pay for it.
> 
> ....snip....
> 
> Is it worth $90? Every day and twice on Sunday!


Yours is quartz though. Just like mine. As I was saying in my post, more cool autos is what this company needs. I agree that the quartz models are definitely worth 80-90. I actually scored my first one on Lightning Deal for 60 bucks. It too gets lots of compliments. They make a very cool looking line of watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> As I was saying in my post, more cool autos is what this company needs. I agree that the quartz models are definitely worth 80-90.


The auto version of the Hawker Harrier is cool. But, is it worth $250? (Honest question)


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175

Deal of the day, gemnation $999 a lot of people where interested last time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175
> 
> Deal of the day, gemnation $999 a lot of people where interested last time.


I love mine. Add 7% cashback from Befrugal to make it $930. I paid a bit less for mine, but it's still worth this price.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Ryan, the 9 o'clock subdial, I know one of the hands is running seconds but does the other count a 24 hour clock or it is chronograph hours?



RyanD said:


> I love mine. Add 7% cashback from Befrugal to make it $930. I paid a bit less for mine, but it's still worth this price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> Ryan, the 9 o'clock subdial, I know one of the hands is running seconds but does the other count a 24 hour clock or it is chronograph hours?


It's a 24-hour (AM/PM) indicator. It actually says AM and PM on the dial. It's just hard to see in photos.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar Black Dial Rubber Men's Watch T0914204705701 $719.99 w/FS on DailySteals.com
($55.00 less than Amazon) *


















Altimeter (Altitude Difference Meter)
Compass & Azimuth
Absolute & Relative Air Pressure




Brand, Seller, or Collection NameTissotModel numberT0914204705701Part NumberT0914204705701Model Year2015Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿Anti reflective sapphireDisplay TypeAnalog and digitalClaspBuckleCase materialTitaniumCase diameter45 millimetersCase Thickness13 millimetersBand MaterialRubberBand width22 millimetersBand ColorBlackDial colorBlackBezel materialFixedSpecial featuresChronographItem weight2.88 OuncesMovement﻿QuartzWater resistant depth100 Meters


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

colgex said:


> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175
> 
> Deal of the day, gemnation $999 a lot of people where interested last time.


Lovely watch. To each their own, but to me this watch is a great example of how an elegant, 'upscale' dress watch can still have sporting elements. I know some people feel a true black tie, tuxedo compatible dress watch shouldn't even have a date indicator, but I think this watch has lots of tasteful class and is ready for casual restuarants OR a night at the opera.

Besides, you're an individual, not a penguin---why shouldn't your watch reflect that?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*LG Wat**ch Urbane* W150 Android Smartwatch P-OLED Gorilla Glass Display Wi-Fi - *$199.99* _BuyDig on eBay_
(Silver or Rose Gold)


















*Specifications:*​​​

OS: Android Wear
Display: 1.3" Full Circle P-OLED
Dimensions: 45.5 x 52.2 x 10.9 mm
Weight: 66.5 g
Battery: 410 mAh
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 400, 1.2GHz
Bluetooth: 4.1 LE
Wi-Fi: Yes
Total Internal Memory: 4GB eMMC , 512MB RAM
Sensors: 9-Axis (Gyro, Accelerometer, Compass), PPG (Heart rate monitor), Barometer
Dust & Water Resistance: IP67
Strap: Changeable


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> Why am I just finding out about this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now that DOES cause leprosy, going into walmart that is...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> The auto version of the Hawker Harrier is cool. But, is it worth $250? (Honest question)


I'm not sure how I'd quantify it one way or the other to say it is or isn't. That said, the point of my first post was that I do think it's pretty reasonable. Obviously this thread has shown us that decent autos can be had for 50-80 dollars, but this is a unique micro brand, not Invicta, and it's a much more interesting and complex dial than say a Mako or Bambino. It also offers the extra 24 hour complication, and the display back which many of those super deal autos haven't had. Plus it's a brand new offering. You wouldn't expect to see a Mako at 80 bucks before it's even on the market. I'm sure that this one will be available cheaper here and there in the same way once it's been out for a bit.

Again, I think it's a great looking watch. That translucent center piece that reveals the top of the movement and the date wheel is super cool. I also like the more unique case design and the other detailing. I think it's a good step forward for the brand. And don't forget you get a second band and a GMT desk clock. I'm sure part of the pricing is covering those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Just came across micro brand Anstead - their (his) Oceanis is on sale for $499 (reg 649). Looks very beefy - don't see them too much around here. 








http://www.ansteadwatches.com/purchase.php


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Start looking at Russia for deals. Seems sketchy, I know. But the Ruble is tanking right now. The deals on high end goods here are ridiculous. I just went to my local Montblanc AD here, and an in-stock Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim is about half of what I'd pay in the US. I'm close to pulling the trigger.
> 
> A lot of independent stores are turning to Chrono24 and eBay to turn inventory. They don't want Rubles. They want Euros or Dollars, or any other stable currency. So while they post their watches are market prices on these sites, they are very willing to negotiate. I've noticed that one local indy store is literally pulling product off the shelves, but keeping listings up for it online. Simply put, they don't want to sell things here on the Ruble. They'll lose their arse. As always though, research the seller.
> 
> It's sad. I can go buy luxury goods here in Moscow for CHEAP, but I can't find fresh vegetables at a store without throwing elbows with a babushka and paying triple the normal cost.


Any example of online stores they srll the goods?

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Just came across micro brand Anstead - their (his) Oceanis is on sale for $499 (reg 649). Looks very beefy - don't see them too much around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. 44mm dia and a Myota 9015 movement. 
Reminds me of my Hexa K500.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Just came across micro brand Anstead - their (his) Oceanis is on sale for $499 (reg 649). Looks very beefy - don't see them too much around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's had it at $499 for over a year.

Nice watch that i considered but when i contacted him he seemed less than interested in continuing the business, so i went another direction, for fear of warranty issues that would be hard to deal with.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> He's had it at $499 for over a year.
> 
> Nice watch that i considered but when i contacted him he seemed less than interested in continuing the business, so i went another direction, for fear of warranty issues that would be hard to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Good point.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Massdrop has *Maratac Zulu striped straps* for *$23.99 a pair* (with minimum of 20 pairs). Blue, green yellow, red and grey colours are available in widths of 20, 22 and 24mm though not all colour and size combination are available. Shipping is $1.69 ($6.70 to Australia). They seem to be $17 each elsewhere and most colours seem to be out of stock and some retailers won't ship outside the US. I'm in on this one and should get a red and green one assuming the minimum is met.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-striped-zulu-strap









Massdrop also has the *Maratac SR-3* for *$279.99* with a minimum of 9 purchases. An optional bracelet is available for $75.00. Shipping is free in the US ($8.12 to Australia). The watch is 40mm diameter, has WR to 100m and the movement is a Miyota 9015. For comparison, CountryComm has it at $379, including bracelet.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-sr-3-watch


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Just came across micro brand Anstead - their (his) Oceanis is on sale for $499 (reg 649). Looks very beefy - don't see them too much around here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sort of reminds me of the Obris Morgan Pradata and Aegis tool divers. I picked up a few O.M.'s and the specs are quite similar and they cost $100's less. Been happy overall and their customer service is excellent. They make limited numbers of each model and I'm wondering what's next for them since their Explorer Two---anyone know? Seems they've been well received here on WUS and you occasionally see some up for resale--I've had some people PM me asking if I wanted to sell mine. (I didn't)

In this price range, I'd also look at the Armida line up. While their brass case diver is obviously different than the above, I'm interested and researching a diver with a brass casing and a green dial from them for $349. Armida watches have a pretty good rep here and they make some really nice looking stainless (316L) steel models as well.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on this one for my lady. 1599 with 125 off coupon code WINTER125 plus 12% rebate.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

It is an store display model and I will update the condition of the watch once I get it. 

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> It is an store display model and I will update the condition of the watch once I get it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


So in other words, nobody else can take advantage of this deal, because that's the only one available, is that correct?


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

sanriopurin said:


> So in other words, nobody else can take advantage of this deal, because that's the only one available, is that correct?


I think so. It was offline after I made the purchase.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I think so. It was offline after I made the purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Boo...  congratulations anyway...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Just came across micro brand Anstead - their (his) Oceanis is on sale for $499 (reg 649). Looks very beefy - don't see them too much around here.
> ANSTEAD


I was a Kickstarter for this and am still VERY pleased with the design and implementation. I only wish he'd been able to have many follow on watches. As for support... I care most about the first week or two. After that, I figure that if need be, most repair people can handle the Miyota movement.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Invicta 40mm 200M *Automatic* (Seiko/TMI NH35A) ProDivers - *$49.99 *w/Free Shipping _The Watchery on eBay_
> 
> Coke two-tone bezel, black or white dial*
> 
> *


Fark that is cheap. I should just buy one for the movement and bracelet...

Ita

Erk... 56.91 shipping kills it for me...


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Robangel said:


> In this price range, I'd also look at the Armida line up. While their brass case diver is obviously different than the above, I'm interested and researching a diver with a brass casing and a green dial from them for $349. Armida watches have a pretty good rep here and they make some really nice looking stainless (316L) steel models as well.


With the Armidas available for less I don't think I'd give the Anstead much further thought. Tempted by a brass Armida A1 42mm myself!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah we get bent over down under from all angles. You are better off getting the 9404SYB on Amazon - USD$64.97 delivered - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Ita said:


> Fark that is cheap. I should just buy one for the movement and bracelet...
> 
> Ita
> 
> Erk... 56.91 shipping kills it for me...


Grab it off Amazon for a few $ more where shipping seems to be only $9 and you get the chunky plastic box.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

sanriopurin said:


> So in other words, nobody else can take advantage of this deal, because that's the only one available, is that correct?


Well, technically the thread is "I saw a bargain here!" not "Here is a bargain for you."


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Amazon.com: AVI-8 Men's AV-4011-04 "Hawker Hurricane" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band: Watches

Great price at $110.25. (Lightning Deal)



NoRoadtrippin said:


> ...I like the fit and finish of both of mine. They're great looking watches with the multi level dials, blend of brushed and polished surfaces, and the aviation design cues...


Couldn't have said it better. I have six AVI-8's, each with its own unique design.

Here's this one on my (just under) 7" wrist. The original strap is soft, supple leather but I couldn't resist adding this one from Holben's.

Hadley-Roma MS 868 Canvas Leather Khaki


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Gemnation has this Frederique Constant Healey men's watch on sale. This is the lowest I have ever seen and this one comes with the toy car plus you can get rebate on top.








Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Gemnation has this Frederique Constant Healey men's watch on sale. This is the lowest I have ever seen and this one comes with the toy car plus you can get rebate on top.
> View attachment 6794722
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Frederique-Constant-Healey-FC-303HS5B6-28597.html


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Gemnation has this Frederique Constant Healey men's watch on sale. This is the lowest I have ever seen and this one comes with the toy car plus you can get rebate on top.
> View attachment 6794722
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


nice, this looks like the remaining stock from the ToM sale? Some of the other watches in that sale are on gemnation right now as well. this is cheaper than it was on ToM too.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Make an Offer button is available. Never hurts to ask.



Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Gemnation has this Frederique Constant Healey men's watch on sale. This is the lowest I have ever seen and this one comes with the toy car plus you can get rebate on top.
> View attachment 6794722
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

mannal said:


> Make an Offer button is available. Never hurts to ask.


you would get 7% rebate from befrugal btw just in case anyone decides to make an offer.


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

Here is a bargain 55 percent off on Oris Titan at the Watchery.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...&promotion_code=WMP14814011916105354289298614

Tempted

Forward this item to a friend via email

Take advantage of these amazing discounts reserved for store display models. Store display models have NEVER been worn and are 100% authentic, purchased exclusively from authorized dealers. Generic presentation box & 2-year ILS warranty included.

Bold and robust in a sturdy titanium build, this Divers Titan timepiece from Oris will have heads turning and be the perfect companion for any adventure. A 1000M water resistance and precise automatic movement make this watch as functional as it is stylish. In stock items ship within 24-48 hours.

TheWatchery.com is proud to offer FREE shipping for the Oris Men's Divers Titan Automatic Titanium Black Dial 0164376387454-0782470P-SD.
Save 1020 at checkout.
Use promo code: WMP14814011916105354289298614
Oris

Style: 0164376387454-0782470P-SD 
Men's Divers Titan Automatic Titanium Black Dial
List $2,675.00 (what's this?)
Our Price $2,219.99 You save 17%
Price $1,199.99 55% off with sale!
Add to cart
Watch sizing guide
FREE SHIPPING - Most Orders Arrive in 2-4 Business Days
30 Day Money-Back Guarantee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ctkjjk said:


> Here is a bargain 55 percent off on Oris Titan at the Watchery.
> 
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...&promotion_code=WMP14814011916105354289298614
> 
> ...


----------



## Smithtime (Jan 2, 2016)

This is the most dangerous thread ever! I only ordered myself a Seiko cocktail time yesterday, now I've got the Frederique Constant Healey in the post aswell! Too good an offer to miss!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I know this Edox Hydro Sub got some interest last week. Amazon has this one currently at $1104. Lightning Deal coming up at 8:00 am. Might not get as low as Ashford had it but might still be worth checking out.

Edox Men's 53200 3NGM GIN Hydro Sub Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R84G1OU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_UZuPwb2CMN9N1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a 30% off promo code for Kohl's that expires tonight. PM me if you want it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I know this Edox Hydro Sub got some interest last week. Amazon has this one currently at $1104. Lightning Deal coming up at 8:00 am. Might not get as low as Ashford had it but might still be worth checking out.
> 
> Edox Men's 53200 3NGM GIN Hydro Sub Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00R84G1OU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_UZuPwb2CMN9N1
> 
> ...


Ashford sale is still going. That model is $410 after coupon code.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

taike said:


> Ashford sale is still going. That model is $410 after coupon code.


Lightning Deal would have to be really impressive then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

What is the Ashford code, please?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fasterboomer said:


> What is the Ashford code, please?


AFFEDOX20


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wanted to present some nice Bulova Accutron watch deals:

First is the Bulova Accutron Corvara Chronograph 65B123 on stainless steel two tone band

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...nce_id=251212&promotion_code=TMB3912216251212

$189.99 - $20 (WINTER20) - 12% (Befrugal) = $149.59 - Lowest price I've seen on this model ever! Swiss Quartz Chrono, smooth seconds hand, sapphire crystal, etc.








Next deal is on a mechanical Bulova Accutron Gemini, 63A117 on stainless steel band.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...&promotion_code=WMP14846012516100723272262837

$299.99 - $20 (WINTER20) - 12% = $246.39, again lowest price I've seen on this mechanical beauty w/ the ETA 6498-1 17 jewel movement!








The following picture is borrowed from a member on this forum, Pantagruel, who posted a nice picture of this watch on his wrist:


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually, if you add these Timberland sunglasses (Style: TB7117-20C Unisex Gray Wrap Sunglasses) for $8 towards the Bulova mechanical Gemini watch @ The Watchery, you could use code WINTER30, and save an additional $2 AND grab a free pair of sunglasses!
link to sunglasses: Timberland TB7117-20C Eyewear,Unisex Gray Wrap Sunglasses, Sunglasses Timberland Men's Eyewear


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

crysman2000 said:


> Next deal is on a mechanical Bulova Accutron Gemini, 63A117 on stainless steel band.
> 
> Accutron by Bulova 63A117-SD Watches,Men's Gemini Mechanical Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Mechanical Watches
> 
> $299.99 - $20 (WINTER20) - 12% = $246.39, again lowest price I've seen on this mechanical beauty w/ the ETA 6498-1 17 jewel movement!


Great deal on this one. Better hurry before all of the old Accutrons are replaced by AccuSwiss.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Lightning Deal would have to be really impressive then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


589 on the Lightning Deals.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Great deal on this one. Better hurry before all of the old Accutrons are replaced by AccuSwiss.


Gone =/


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Here is another good deal from Gemnation. This one is for younger men. I got one from last time when they had it on sale for 369.








Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Revue Thommen makes very good watch. Here is the slimline I got last time and it is gorgeous.








Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop

Zelos helmsman $295





































Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64425555 Men's Watch

$399 with code AFFAVIATN399 - 6% Befrugal rebate.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Also from Ashford, Rado R5.5 R28918172 Men's Watch

$799 with code AFFRADOR799 - 6% Befrugal rebate.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather Mens Watch AT8020 03L 013205097539 | eBay

$259.99 is a great price on this Citizen. I was happy to pay around $300 last year on Amazon and it's still one of my favorites. 
Price is good for today only. Currently $446.25 on Amazon.

I don't know anything about this vendor and their warranty (states "non-factory warranty").

Here's mine.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Noticed on Island Watch that four Aristo watches running either ETA 2824-2 or Swiss V24 (ETA clone?) are going for $299 a piece. 









The dressier ones are 38mm, the pilot and officer watches 40mm. You can email Marc to see if you can get a WUS discount, usually another 10%. 
http://www.longislandwatch.com/mobile/Category.aspx?id=1819


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather Mens Watch AT8020 03L 013205097539 | eBay
> 
> $259.99 is a great price on this Citizen. I was happy to pay around $300 last year on Amazon and it's still one of my favorites.
> Price is good for today only. Currently $446.25 on Amazon.
> ...


thanks for the deal heads up .. been looking for a while .. ill update with pics on sat when i recieve it


----------



## ctt1760 (Oct 23, 2013)

Bulova Surveyor 96B211 Accutron II Green.
I have this watch and love it; in fact, I found this deal while looking for a black dial version (for increased versatilityhttps://www.google.com/search?clien...ved=0ahUKEwiA3YSv9cXKAhVC0mMKHQevDkIQvwUIGigA).
The green watch is very pretty and I wear it often (just looks funny when I wear blue).

On Amazon, sold by Ritz Watches with 2 Year Amazon.com Warranty provided by Asurion,

$164.43

Robot Check


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

ctt1760 said:


> Bulova Surveyor 96B211 Accutron II Green.
> I have this watch and love it; in fact, I found this deal while looking for a black dial version (for increased versatility).
> The green watch is very pretty and I wear it often (just looks funny when I wear blue).
> 
> ...


Very tempting!
I have the black one on bracelet and was thinking of getting the white dial on leather.
These Accutron II Surveyor's are seriously underrated. 
They look a lot more attractive in real life.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64425555 Men's Watch
> 
> $399 with code AFFAVIATN399 - 6% Befrugal rebate.


Those hands are cool as heck


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

ctt1760 said:


> Bulova Surveyor 96B211 Accutron II Green.
> I have this watch and love it; in fact, I found this deal while looking for a black dial version (for increased versatilityhttps://www.google.com/search?clien...ved=0ahUKEwiA3YSv9cXKAhVC0mMKHQevDkIQvwUIGigA).
> The green watch is very pretty and I wear it often (just looks funny when I wear blue).
> 
> ...


Looking at Amazon's picture I would never even have considered this watch. But wow, your picture makes me want to buy it right now and I would if it wouldn't get me killed. Gotta take a break for a while. I am though adding it to my wishlist.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64425555 Men's Watch
> 
> $399 with code AFFAVIATN399 - 6% Befrugal rebate.


You can get 4.8% cash back when buying anything at Ashfords by joining Cashrewards - Ashford.com | Cashrewards


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Invicta 40mm Pro Diver ILE8926OBA USD$79.99 plus shipping. 
This is the 2nd lowest price it has been since Sept 2014 according to 3xCamel.
The dial has a carbon fiber look and it has a Seiko NH35A automatic movement with hacking and hand winding.
If you don't like the cyclops and are game enough it can be removed - Video here


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Redback said:


> You can get 4.8% cash back when buying anything at Ashfords by joining Cashrewards - Ashford.com | Cashrewards


I doubt you could combine that with the 6% befrugal cash back.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Co has a 30% off sale for the next 24 hours.

Melbourne Watch Company - Home


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

Ashford. Edox hydro sub now down to 499 in automatic

deal [ashford.com]

$499 + free shipping w/ coupon code SDHYDRO499
Buy Now
Edox Hydro Sub 500m Men's Diving Automatic Watch $499 + free shipping
Deal Image

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NM-BUIN Men's Watch



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

simonf7 said:


> Melbourne Watch Co has a 30% off sale for the next 24 hours.
> 
> Melbourne Watch Company - Home


Is it reflected already or some code needed? cos i see some items on sale but no 30%

Edit: oh its up to 30%


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Courtesy of Slickdeals.net, the Seiko SKS439 Men's Chronograph watch on black leather band on sale for $75 after coupon code: *SDCHRONO75
Seiko Chronograph SKS439 Men's Watch*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

simonf7 said:


> Melbourne Watch Co has a 30% off sale for the next 24 hours.
> 
> Melbourne Watch Company - Home


I really like the Portsea in stainless. But, of course, it is out of stock. Thanks for posting this. I had never heard of this brand, and I like the classic designs they offer.

Now that I come to think about it, they aren't showing up at 30% off. At 30% off, I'm grabbing a Parkville (Ladies? 36mm) for me. But they're coming in about $30 higher than they should.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I really like the Portsea in stainless. But, of course, it is out of stock. Thanks for posting this. I had never heard of this brand, and I like the classic designs they offer.
> 
> Now that I come to think about it, they aren't showing up at 30% off. At 30% off, I'm grabbing a Parkville (Ladies? 36mm) for me. But they're coming in about $30 higher than they should.


It's an _up to_ 30% sale, rather than being 30% off everything.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> It's an _up to_ 30% sale, rather than being 30% off everything.


Yep, just caught that on their Facebook page. I guess the two I like aren't 30% off. I guess I'll save that "But, Honey, it was on sale!" card for another occasion.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.swaguk.co.uk/watches/citizen/citizen-world-time-a-t-at9010-52l-watch#.VqeKu0mnzqA
UK bargain £190 CITIZEN WORLD TIME A-T AT9010-52L WATCH.

Spotted at another bargain site, they have nicked our deals before though.. So it's okay.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Ctkjjk said:


> Ashford. Edox hydro sub now down to 499 in automatic
> 
> deal [ashford.com]
> 
> ...


Just got mine in today and first impressions are very good. With the befrugal rebate, it came to about $580 which is a great deal for this watch. For $499, it is even better!

A quick measurement shows the bezel is 44mm so not 46mm as shown on Ashford's site. It's still a larger watch but smaller as I expected it to be. Buy one for $499 while you can.

http://slickdeals.net/f/8463547-edox-hydro-sub-500m-men-s-diving-automatic-watch-499-free-shipping

Some quick pictures


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Northlander said:


> Just got mine in today and first impressions are very good. With the befrugal rebate, it came to about $580 which is a great deal for this watch. For $499, it is even better!
> 
> A quick measurement shows the bezel is 44mm so not 46mm as shown on Ashford's site. It's still a larger watch but smaller as I expected it to be. Buy one for $499 while you can.
> 
> ...


You can email them for price adjustment.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

taike said:


> You can email them for price adjustment.


Excellent suggestion. I just contacted them through their Live Chat and they'll refund $116 so I am getting it for $499 as well. This watch deal is even getting better....! I assume the befrugal 6% will not be honored but who knows.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Just got mine in today and first impressions are very good. With the befrugal rebate, it came to about $580 which is a great deal for this watch. For $499, it is even better!
> 
> A quick measurement shows the bezel is 44mm so not 46mm as shown on Ashford's site. It's still a larger watch but smaller as I expected it to be. Buy one for $499 while you can.
> 
> ...


Congrats. How big is your wrist?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Congrats. How big is your wrist?


About 7 1/2". Not huge by any means. Lug-to-lug seems smaller than average and the case is nicely curved so it doesn't wear that big.


----------



## RazorD (Jan 8, 2011)

Such a tempting thread.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Northlander said:


> About 7 1/2". Not huge by any means. Lug-to-lug seems smaller than average and the case is nicely curved so it doesn't wear that big.


Thanks. I'm really tempted to pull the trigger.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Northlander said:


> Just got mine in today and first impressions are very good. With the befrugal rebate, it came to about $580 which is a great deal for this watch. For $499, it is even better!
> 
> A quick measurement shows the bezel is 44mm so not 46mm as shown on Ashford's site. It's still a larger watch but smaller as I expected it to be. Buy one for $499 while you can.
> 
> ...


You both might be correct: you measured the bezel at 44 vs Ashford measured the case at 46 ( the difference being the ledge with the sliding crown cover)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> You both might be correct: you measured the bezel at 44 vs Ashford measured the case at 46 ( the difference being the ledge with the sliding crown cover)


Just measured with my digital calipers. Including the ledge with the sliding cover measures 48.7 mm from 3-to-9 o-clock without and 50.0 mm with the sliding cover. Lug-to-lug is 49.3 mm.

I can't find any official measurements online, not even on the Edox website where this watch is not even shown in their collections.


----------



## Sewer (Jun 12, 2014)

Good deal here



Ctkjjk said:


> Here is a bargain 55 percent off on Oris Titan at the Watchery.
> 
> Oris 0164376387454-0782470P-SD Watches,Men's Divers Titan Automatic Titanium Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## dinkytown (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice watches, thanks to the OP for flagging them. Looking at the official thread, they give WUS members a 10% discount:

*WUS Members - Take 10% Off Your Order Total - Use Code WUSF71 During Checkout*


----------



## dinkytown (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry, thought context was coming with my post. This was in response to the Melbourne Watch Company sale.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Be aware that wow, the watchery and ewatches send out sale emails and then hike their prices. I've seen that Oris for around $100 less and wow currently has The Bulova Family of watches on sale which they say are lowest, however looking at the accuswiss and accutron chronograph and the other high end they are at least $100 more than their everyday price.


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

Canyon55 said:


> Be aware that wow, the watchery and ewatches send out sale emails and then hike their prices. I've seen that Oris for around $100 less and wow currently has The Bulova Family of watches on sale which they say are lowest, however looking at the accuswiss and accutron chronograph and the other high end they are at least $100 more than their everyday price.


Pretty typical commerce tricks. 
Got to watch these shysters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather Mens Watch AT8020 03L 013205097539 | eBay
> 
> $259.99 is a great price on this Citizen. I was happy to pay around $300 last year on Amazon and it's still one of my favorites.
> Price is good for today only. Currently $446.25 on Amazon.
> ...


I bought that for about $250 from Jomashop.com (Fall 2015)

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Blue Leather Men's Watch AT8020-03L - Eco-Drive - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Speak w/ them they may match it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal

Zodiac ZMX Men's ZO8522 "Racer" Stainless Steel Watch with Grey Rubber Band

$138

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004MQYK3Q/ref=dp_olp_used_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ










Smoke not included!


----------



## Paddle2thesea (Jan 27, 2016)

WoW has 30% off a selection of Swiss Legend watches, including the limited edition Commander with the ETA-2824 for $126 after the discount. A watch with this movement for this price (and you might be able to get some additional discount with BF) is a deal, if you like the watch. Those big shoulders aren't for me, though. Happy hunting.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a couple of Wengers - Swiss quartz - prices aren't too bad, and with free shipping:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FPMISY $79.51



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VPO73W $72.00


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been posted or if these aren't good straps, saw this thread on a deal site and figured I'd tell you guys:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/clockwo...lack/2748019.p?id=1219080028289&skuId=2748019

Best buy has Nato Straps starting at $2.99 for some reason.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted or if these aren't good straps, saw this thread on a deal site and figured I'd tell you guys:
> 
> Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Black (P-PVD)22N-BL - Best Buy
> 
> Best buy has Nato Straps starting at $2.99 for some reason.


Was posted about a month ago, but a good reminder since the clearance is still going.

Happen to be wearing one of these straps today. It's fine enough for the price but note that all the available straps have only black PVD hardware. (I was able to overlook that given the black bezel on this Citizen, which I think ties it together well enough.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Certina DS Action EDIT: quartz chronograph for $439 with coupon code 'NY10'

300m water resistance.

That's about $100 less than the next-closest price I see.

http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c032-417-11-051-00.html


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

The "details" tab shows the watch is Quartz and not automatic, just an FYI. Sharp looking watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EMOS said:


> The "details" tab shows the watch is Quartz and not automatic, just an FYI. Sharp looking watch.


Oops! Trying to bargain hunt from my iPhone clearly exposes my weaknesses.

FYI, Ashford is also reimbursing me for the difference on that Edox Hydro-Sub I bought just before the 'SDHYDRO499' coupon.

That's a very, very nice watch for $499!


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Certina DS Action EDIT: quartz chronograph for $439 with coupon code 'NY10'
> 
> 300m water resistance.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've been watching that watch for about 2 months now. Hoping it will go down even lower. One time last year Joma put their Certinas on a real good sale. Hoping that happens again. But its been in that price for months. They keep extending the sale.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My apologies in advance for the "deal derailment", but I just need to share my findings (or should I say, now lack thereof) for info on the Hydro-Sub on the Edox website. I was so close to pulling the trigger (and still might be), but as part of my hyper-analytical/borderline OCD nature, I wanted to do a bit more research about the watch before making the purchase. Well, when I initially became interested in the Hydro just before the holidays when Amazon had a sale on it, I visited Edox's website and the Hydro-Sub was front and center. Now, there's nothing, nada, zip! I mean, to the point where Edox has even removed the Hydro-Sub pages from their 2015-2016 PDF catalog (yes...physically removed them!!! Pages 32 and 35-37 are now gone/omitted from the catalog!)! It's as if Edox has done anything and everything they could to separate themselves from this model! However, Christian Redl is still on their website as a brand ambassador (but no longer pictured wearing the Hydro-Sub). Crazy, huh??? I couldn't find any info online anywhere as to why the sudden separation and discontinuation of the Hydro-Sub. What does it all mean? Who the hell knows!!! Did they spontaneously combust while worn? Will this mean all those who now have one have something uber-collectable? I suppose time will tell. Now to just figure what am I'm going to do (to buy or not to buy)????



Northlander said:


> Just measured with my digital calipers. Including the ledge with the sliding cover measures 48.7 mm from 3-to-9 o-clock without and 50.0 mm with the sliding cover. Lug-to-lug is 49.3 mm.
> 
> I can't find any official measurements online, not even on the Edox website where this watch is not even shown in their collections.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> My apologies in advance for the "deal derailment", but I just need to share my findings (or should I say, now lack thereof) for info on the Hydro-Sub on the Edox website. I was so close to pulling the trigger (and still might be), but as part of my hyper-analytical/borderline OCD nature, I wanted to do a bit more research about the watch before making the purchase. Well, when I initially became interested in the Hydro just before the holidays when Amazon had a sale on it, I visited Edox's website and the Hydro-Sub was front and center. Now, there's nothing, nada, zip! I mean, to the point where Edox has even removed the Hydro-Sub pages from their 2015-2016 PDF catalog (yes...physically removed them!!! Pages 32 and 35-37 are now gone/omitted from the catalog!)! It's as if Edox has done anything and everything they could to separate themselves from this model! However, Christian Redl is still on their website as a brand ambassador (but no longer pictured wearing the Hydro-Sub). Crazy, huh??? I couldn't find any info online anywhere as to why the sudden separation and discontinuation of the Hydro-Sub. What does it all mean? Who the hell knows!!! Did they spontaneously combust while worn? Will this mean all those who now have one have something uber-collectable? I suppose time will tell. Now to just figure what am I'm going to do (to buy or not to buy)????


Now listen to me,

There was no hydro-sub..........

Sent from paradise!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> My apologies in advance for the "deal derailment", but I just need to share my findings (or should I say, now lack thereof) for info on the Hydro-Sub on the Edox website. I was so close to pulling the trigger (and still might be), but as part of my hyper-analytical/borderline OCD nature, I wanted to do a bit more research about the watch before making the purchase. Well, when I initially became interested in the Hydro just before the holidays when Amazon had a sale on it, I visited Edox's website and the Hydro-Sub was front and center. Now, there's nothing, nada, zip! I mean, to the point where Edox has even removed the Hydro-Sub pages from their 2015-2016 PDF catalog (yes...physically removed them!!! Pages 32 and 35-37 are now gone/omitted from the catalog!)! It's as if Edox has done anything and everything they could to separate themselves from this model! However, Christian Redl is still on their website as a brand ambassador (but no longer pictured wearing the Hydro-Sub). Crazy, huh??? I couldn't find any info online anywhere as to why the sudden separation and discontinuation of the Hydro-Sub. What does it all mean? Who the hell knows!!! Did they spontaneously combust while worn? Will this mean all those who now have one have something uber-collectable? I suppose time will tell. Now to just figure what am I'm going to do (to buy or not to buy)????


Wild speculation: Patent infringement. A lawyer sent them a nasty cease-and-desist letter and they pulled everything. The gray market ones escaped.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Bulova Marine Star 98B207 (orange) at Argos for £114.99


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted or if these aren't good straps, saw this thread on a deal site and figured I'd tell you guys:
> 
> Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Black (P-PVD)22N-BL - Best Buy
> 
> Best buy has Nato Straps starting at $2.99 for some reason.


This was painful to read after I just placed a $33 order on Nato's website yesterday. I just picked up two more from bestbuy, the green and gray.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Tikhon said:


> Bulova Marine Star 98B207 (orange) at Argos for £114.99


If only it was a LITTLE smaller and had sapphire. That'd be a huge deal. Still a great looking watch. Great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

MercifulFate said:


> This was painful to read after I just placed a $33 order on Nato's website yesterday. I just picked up two more from bestbuy, the green and gray.


I assume by "Nato's" website you mean NATO strap co. I have a lot of their straps as well clockwork synergy's - including the 6 on sale at Best Buy. While I like them and think they are fantastic given the ridiculously cheap price, NSC's straps are better quality with better hardware, so don't beat yourself up too much


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox quartz for $159 with promo code *DMLES159*

Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3N-NBN Men's Watch


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

$100 ish.
http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/Ne...der-Watch-p/gtfq-m002-arabic-silver-white.htm
RIDER by SEAGULL automatic.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Nordstrom Rack had Shinolas for half price if you're into them. The photo is from the store in Boston.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Nordstrom Rack had Shinolas for half price if you're into them. The photo is from the store in Boston.
> 
> View attachment 6838562
> 
> ...


They've still got 'em, eh? I couldn't make myself go in at the 50 off a couple months ago when they were first posted. If they'd go on clearance from the Rack clearance price, I'd be in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> They've still got 'em, eh? I couldn't make myself go in at the 50 off a couple months ago when they were first posted. If they'd go on clearance from the Rack clearance price, I'd be in.


Agreed. Worth the price of a round trip T ticket at that price.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> My apologies in advance for the "deal derailment", but I just need to share my findings (or should I say, now lack thereof) for info on the Hydro-Sub on the Edox website. I was so close to pulling the trigger (and still might be), but as part of my hyper-analytical/borderline OCD nature, I wanted to do a bit more research about the watch before making the purchase. Well, when I initially became interested in the Hydro just before the holidays when Amazon had a sale on it, I visited Edox's website and the Hydro-Sub was front and center. Now, there's nothing, nada, zip! I mean, to the point where Edox has even removed the Hydro-Sub pages from their 2015-2016 PDF catalog (yes...physically removed them!!! Pages 32 and 35-37 are now gone/omitted from the catalog!)! It's as if Edox has done anything and everything they could to separate themselves from this model! However, Christian Redl is still on their website as a brand ambassador (but no longer pictured wearing the Hydro-Sub). Crazy, huh??? I couldn't find any info online anywhere as to why the sudden separation and discontinuation of the Hydro-Sub. What does it all mean? Who the hell knows!!! Did they spontaneously combust while worn? Will this mean all those who now have one have something uber-collectable? I suppose time will tell. Now to just figure what am I'm going to do (to buy or not to buy)????


Interesting info! Let's move this discussion to a new hydro-sub thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/edox-hydro-sub-2825810.html


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The 47mm Invicta 3047 Grand Diver with Seiko automatic NH35A movement is USD$64.99 at World of Watches and Amazon.
The average price on Amazon is USD$109.11 since Oct 2012 according to 3xCamel.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Redback said:


> The 49mm Invicta Grand Diver with Seiko automatic NH35A movement is USD$69.99 plus delivery at Amazon.
> This averages USD$109.11 since Oct 2012 & it's only $7.00 off it's all time lowest price in that period also, according to 3xCamel.
> 
> View attachment 6841698


My 3047 is 47mm, despite what Amazon states:

3047


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I had a different color combo but it was also 47mm. Solid watch, but I don't care for the hands.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Be aware that wow, the watchery and ewatches send out sale emails and then hike their prices. I've seen that Oris for around $100 less and wow currently has The Bulova Family of watches on sale which they say are lowest, however looking at the accuswiss and accutron chronograph and the other high end they are at least $100 more than their everyday price.


I hadon't sent wow anot email letting them know what I thought of their lack of integrity and I just saw prices are back to their normal discounts, not any lower but a step in the right direction. 
I have no allusions that I caused them to have a change of heart but these places use this type of tactic to take advantage of the casual buyer who doesn't monitor the prices. There, I'm finished with my rant.


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

Super jealous of everyone who's in CONUS, but this sale may apply to you!

clockwork synergy - Best Buy

Bestbuy is clearing house on 22mm Nato straps.


----------



## timwilso (Jan 8, 2016)

imlying said:


> Super jealous of everyone who's in CONUS, but this sale may apply to you!
> 
> clockwork synergy - Best Buy
> 
> Bestbuy is clearing house on 22mm Nato straps.


Glad to run across this! Scored 4 straps for $13.96! Great deal.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Since I got a great deal on my 38mm Oris, I figured I would pass thing along for those of you who like a bigger watch.

42mm Oris Classic at WoW. 

Under $500 without anything special, codes and cashback should get you right around $400. For an Oris.


----------



## Slim53185 (Jul 9, 2014)

imlying said:


> Super jealous of everyone who's in CONUS, but this sale may apply to you!
> 
> clockwork synergy - Best Buy
> 
> Bestbuy is clearing house on 22mm Nato straps.


Figures that the ones I want aren't available or aren't on sale. Oh well, this thread has caused me to spend enough money.

This thread is enabling my watch addiction. Stop posting so many good deals people lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

malipiero said:


> $100 ish.
> New GT&FQ M002 Automatic Wrist Rider Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic Silver White Dial Bauhaus Style Watch
> RIDER by SEAGULL automatic.


I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on this one. It's a toss-up between this and the Tisell (which is currently out of stock); I prefer no-date and sub-dial seconds. Great value at under $100. My only concern is the Sea-Gull movement vs. the Miyota movement on the Tisell and more expensive Rider's. Does anyone have comments on the Sea-Gull movement?

Maybe I'm worrying too much; at $99.99 I can almost treat it as disposable.


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

I have some watches of movement by SEAGULL. There are way good in person









http://www.usseagull.com/EnProductShow.asp?ID=158

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

DPflaumer said:


> Since I got a great deal on my 38mm Oris, I figured I would pass thing along for those of you who like a bigger watch.
> 
> 42mm Oris Classic at WoW.
> 
> ...


Where was this when I was looking for a white dial? Damn it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

taike:
Awesome offering
But $462.00 this close to Christmas last?
With 14 grand kids and 4 great kids to buy for at Christmas.
Might as have been $4,62.00. The cupboard is empty.

X traindriver Art


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal

Lowest I've seen the watch for
$249


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I saw Kip from Christopher Ward at an event last night. He still has some half price inventory available. Models and prices are I the photo. You can reach Kip at 
+1 (603) 402-1153









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

gregington said:


> I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on this one. It's a toss-up between this and the Tisell (which is currently out of stock); I prefer no-date and sub-dial seconds. Great value at under $100. My only concern is the Sea-Gull movement vs. the Miyota movement on the Tisell and more expensive Rider's. Does anyone have comments on the Sea-Gull movement?
> 
> Maybe I'm worrying too much; at $99.99 I can almost treat it as disposable.


I have a similar watch from Rodina with the Seagull movement, and as of yet I have had no problems with it.
I use it as a daily office wearer and it has worked out fine for me.

Though no accuracy measurements, since I am not a big stickler for them.


----------



## edcardigan (Jan 11, 2014)

I would be super interested in this but:

a) it's 2am in the morning :roll:
b) I can't seem to find the models on the site o|



RyanPatrick said:


> I saw Kip from Christopher Ward at an event last night. He still has some half price inventory available. Models and prices are I the photo. You can reach Kip at
> +1 (603) 402-1153
> 
> View attachment 6845882
> ...


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> I saw Kip from Christopher Ward at an event last night. He still has some half price inventory available. Models and prices are I the photo. You can reach Kip at
> +1 (603) 402-1153


In case it's of some use, here's what buldogge found out from Kip last time these were up:
"'S' at the end would indicate bracelet...there was one in 38mm, but it appears it is now sold.

From my conversation with Kip:

All the Tridents are white-faced, then:

B=blue bezel
V=Green bezel
R=Red bezel

Last digit=

T=Tan leather
K=Black leather
Si=Silicon band

-Mark in St. Louis"

EDIT: It's possible they're not all white-faced this time, though -- perhaps SKBK for example means Steel case, blacK face, Blue bezel, blacK strap? Any other more proficient code-breakers are welcome to chime in!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Ashford - Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer 45mm $529 - $100 coupon code AFFPIONR429 - 6% befrugal = about $400. Not sure if that's a really good price but those hands are awesome.

Cheapest found is Joma at $559.

Hamilton Khaki Field H60515593 Men's Watch


----------



## dinkytown (Nov 25, 2015)

The Watchery had the Porsche Design Dashboard in black PVD titanium listed at $119.99 an hour ago. Guess I shouldn't be surprised that they just sent me a sorry, can't fulfill this order email. Still bummed... (anyone have success with this?)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dinkytown said:


> The Watchery had the Porsche Design Dashboard in black PVD titanium listed at $119.99 an hour ago. Guess I shouldn't be surprised that they just sent me a sorry, can't fulfill this order email. Still bummed... (anyone have success with this?)


"We're sorry, but Ground Hog's Day did NOT come early this year"


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

gregington said:


> I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on this one. It's a toss-up between this and the Tisell (which is currently out of stock); I prefer no-date and sub-dial seconds. Great value at under $100. My only concern is the Sea-Gull movement vs. the Miyota movement on the Tisell and more expensive Rider's. Does anyone have comments on the Sea-Gull movement?
> 
> Maybe I'm worrying too much; at $99.99 I can almost treat it as disposable.


I'm kind of looking at it as "I have like 4 miyota movement watches. variety is the spice of life"

I mean sea-gull is not known for making TERRIBLE stuff, right? aren't they one of the biggest makers of mechanical watch movements, or something? I think I'm going to chance it.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Jammy said:


> In case it's of some use, here's what buldogge found out from Kip last time these were up:
> "'S' at the end would indicate bracelet...there was one in 38mm, but it appears it is now sold.
> 
> From my conversation with Kip:
> ...


This is correct. The digits go S-dial-bezel-strap. 'S' is bracelet, 'B' is black leather. You can see all the parts in their current catalog, just not configured in the above combos. The discontinued models included the black dial/blue bezel- I believe the color choices in their current lineup are now black dial with black/green/red, white dial with black, and blue on blue.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I saw Kip from Christopher Ward at an event last night. He still has some half price inventory available. Models and prices are I the photo. You can reach Kip at
> +1 (603) 402-1153
> 
> View attachment 6845882
> ...


Do they send internationally?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Jimmy74 said:


> Do they send internationally?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chris Ward is based in London and ships anywhere (from London).

Kip, the man in question in the quoted post, is their US rep and assumably only deals with US customers. Discontinued CW watches have been previously offered on their international website for 50% off, and the list is simply a few of those clearance items that he happens to have on-hand.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

the citizen blue angel for $259 from mon ebay deal showed up today .. beautiful watch .. big thank you to the guy who posted the deal


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks. In Aus. So might see how I go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

littlemountain said:


> I have a similar watch from Rodina with the Seagull movement, and as of yet I have had no problems with it.





ebtromba said:


> I mean sea-gull is not known for making TERRIBLE stuff, right? aren't they one of the biggest makers of mechanical watch movements, or something? I think I'm going to chance it.


Thanks for your comments. I ended up ordering the silver-white dial, with blue hands.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

halaku said:


> the citizen blue angel for $259 from mon ebay deal showed up today .. beautiful watch .. big thank you to the guy who posted the deal


That is a beautiful watch and Citizen makes a fine timepiece but personally, I'm looking for something with more visual complexity to the dial.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Seiko SBEB003 in red from Amazon at $49.29. 47~ mm wide, altimeter, thermometer, digital. Other colors over $60, but still a good deal. 
Robot Check


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Neiman Marcus Last Call ( Designer Handbags, Dresses, Shoes, Jewelry & Accessories at Neiman Marcus Last Call) has a Burberry The City Chronograph Black Dial Red Rubber Mens Watch BU9805 with an extra 60% off. Which makes it $250.02

Next closest price I see is Jacob Time at $564.00

Seems like a good deal , but I know nothing about Burberry watches.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Neiman Marcus Last Call ( Designer ........, Dresses, Shoes, Jewelry & Accessories at Neiman Marcus Last Call) has a Burberry The City Chronograph Black Dial Red Rubber Mens Watch BU9805 with an extra 60% off. Which makes it $250.02
> 
> Next closest price I see is Jacob Time at $564.00
> 
> Seems like a good deal , but I know nothing about Burberry watches.


Could be, they make some attractive watches. Fossil is the biggest watch company in the USA, outpacing Timex, much to Fred Olsen's chagrin The crazy, true-life adventures of Norway's most radical billionaire - Fortune

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil_Group

""""Fossil has financial success with its own brands and this success has led a number of deals for licensed watch lines. In 2001, Fossil collaborated with designer Philippe Starck to create the Starck with Fossil watch collection. The collection features ultra-modern designs and unique movement. Other licensed watch lines that Fossil designs, manufactures, and distributes include *Burberry*, DKNY, Emporio Armani, Armani Exchange, Columbia Sportswear, Diesel, Frank Gehry, Karl Lagerfeld, Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Callaway Golf, Davis Cup, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Skagen Designs, Michele and Adidas. When referencing Fossil's watch lines, they are generally regarded as a "manufacturer"; Fossil also designs and manufacture their own movements under the Fossil Twist Line

Fossil has manufacturing facilities in China and Switzerland and distribution centers in Dallas, Germany, and Asia.[SUP][12][/SUP]
In 2012 Fossil, Inc. agreed to purchase Skagen Designs, Ltd. and some of its partners for approximately $225 million in cash and 150,000 Fossil shares. The total value paid by Fossil would be approximately $236.8 million.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP]
In early 2013, Fossil introduced their upscale and more expensive "Fossil Swiss" line of watches which are made in Switzerland.[SUP][14][/SUP][SUP][15][/SUP]
In November of 2015, Fossil acquired wearable maker Misfit for $260 million, with plans to incorporate Misfit's technology into traditional-looking watches."""

I believe worldwide, the Swatch group is the world's largest watch company, encompassing a number of brands.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Swatch_Group

Both Fossil and Swatch are involved with products besides watches.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

halaku said:


> the citizen blue angel for $259 from mon ebay deal showed up today .. beautiful watch .. big thank you to the guy who posted the deal


My pleasure. I'm sure you'll enjoy it as much as I do mine. (Even more since you got a better deal!)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...men-s-diver-watch-snzh57k1-snzh57k-snzh57.htm

This was pretty hot at $120 a while back. Surprised that it's pegged at $105 now. Glad I didn't buy that $17,500, used--errr--'pre owned' Blancpain Fifty Fathoms--if the price didn't kill me, the subsequent divorce proceedings surely would've...









http://www.govbergwatches.com/shop/...rd={keyword}&gclid=CNms2JnszcoCFZIWHwodXtoBeA


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Robangel said:


> http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...men-s-diver-watch-snzh57k1-snzh57k-snzh57.htm
> 
> This was pretty hot at $120 a while back. Surprised that it's pegged at $105 now. Glad I didn't buy that $17,500, used--errr--'pre owned' Blancpain Fifty Fathoms--if the price didn't kill me, the subsequent divorce proceedings surely would've...
> 
> ...


Where's that seiko for $105 and what model is that?


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Any suggestions on where's the best place to grab a g shock 5600 variant atm? With reasonable postage to Australia?
Been scouring but not much luck really

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

GtrainG said:


> Where's that seiko for $105 and what model is that?


http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...men-s-diver-watch-snzh57k1-snzh57k-snzh57.htm

There you go, pardner--sorry if the initial link didn't work---Just pulled the trigger on it at $105 w/ free shipping & no USA tax myself--actually---my beautiful Wife DID--as my birthday present!! There's a billion reasons why I love her already--plus one sweet bargain watch as sort of a *bonus* reason!

When it comes to watches, I may be a mental case--but at least I'm _sentimental!_


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

From Slickdeals: Zenith Captain for $1899 with code SDROYAL1899. I think this is a perfect design and size for this type of watch.

Zenith Captain 03-2020-3001-01-C493 Men's Watch


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Now listen to me,
> 
> There was no hydro-sub..........
> 
> Sent from paradise!


We need to check it out, Scully! ...the truth is out there...They make you believe what you want to believe, Mulder....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> From Slickdeals: Zenith Captain for $1899 with code SDROYAL1899. I think this is a perfect design and size for this type of watch.
> 
> Zenith Captain 03-2020-3001-01-C493 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 6852770


Hey--don't get me wrong--I love that Zenith--I might give an eye tooth to have that watch! But economic reality for me dictated my purchase of--being the rationalist, as so many watch lovers are, what I will call my "Zenith --'light'"--the venerable, elegant bargain Seiko SARB065---"Cocktail Time"~ intended for Japanese domestic sale only. I have watches that cost more than either, but I can't recall a watch that really tickled me like the 'Cocktail Time' has--I even wear it in raggedy shorts and flip flops sometimes--really inappropriate, perhaps--but it's fun, quite dressy really and with the USD to Japanese Yen at around a five year low to the USD's advantage, a real deal at $365 or less! Guess it's like comparing a well optioned Toyota Corolla to a Mercedes E class, but hey--they both have 'style'!

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-MECHANI...e=UTF8&qid=1454036704&sr=8-1&keywords=Sarb065


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ooops--double post


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

Certainly not for the faint of heart, but suitable for the gorilla-wristed -- classic Swiss Legend.

This 50 mm beast is admittedly pretty over the top, but if it suits your taste (and wrist), it seems to be a pretty sweet deal. Apparently there's a Swiss mechanical movement packed into it? I'd recommend any potential buyer take a look into what's actually inside. (The calibre name is on the page.)

Could be a cool beater for somebody. What really got me is that it also comes with a watch winder. Hope this makes a decent beater for someone!

Here's the link:
http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/SWISL11819ABB01RBW?event=68174


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,
Jomashop has this interesting certina for $358.
Is quartz but with chrono and dual time function. Pretty neat.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

gregington said:


> Thanks for your comments. I ended up ordering the silver-white dial, with blue hands.


Me too. They got my $100


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Seiko Automatic Sports Mens Diver Watch SNZH57K1 SNZH57
> 
> There you go, pardner--sorry if the initial link didn't work---Just pulled the trigger on it at $105 w/ free shipping & no USA tax myself--actually---my beautiful Wife DID--as my birthday present!! There's a billion reasons why I love her already--plus one sweet bargain watch as sort of a *bonus* reason!
> 
> When it comes to watches, I may be a mental case--but at least I'm _sentimental!_


You guys are costing me thousands....... nearly pulled the trigger on this before christmas at $215 AUD, even after the AUD has slumped to 60 odd cents against the US dollar i managed to get it delivered to Australia for $157 AU....... Fantastic. Thanks to all from me and my wallet (I ordered the Black/silver one)


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Seiko Automatic Sports Mens Diver Watch SNZH57K1 SNZH57
> 
> There you go, pardner--sorry if the initial link didn't work---Just pulled the trigger on it at $105 w/ free shipping & no USA tax myself--actually---my beautiful Wife DID--as my birthday present!! There's a billion reasons why I love her already--plus one sweet bargain watch as sort of a *bonus* reason!
> 
> When it comes to watches, I may be a mental case--but at least I'm _sentimental!_


mine is waiting for me when i get home, just delivered this week. if you have a credit card that doesn't charge you foreign transaction fees, you can pay in a different currency and get a few more bucks off. ie i paid in CAD and got it for $116.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> mine is waiting for me when i get home, just delivered this week. if you have a credit card that doesn't charge you foreign transaction fees, you can pay in a different currency and get a few more bucks off. ie i paid in CAD and got it for $116.


I like that idea.... I could have done it using paypal too, although their exchange is not always the greatest.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Hey--don't get me wrong--I love that Zenith--I might give an eye tooth to have that watch! But economic reality for me dictated my purchase of--being the rationalist, as so many watch lovers are, what I will call my "Zenith --'light'"--the venerable, elegant bargain Seiko SARB065---"Cocktail Time"~ intended for Japanese domestic sale only. I have watches that cost more than either, but I can't recall a watch that really tickled me like the 'Cocktail Time' has--I even wear it in raggedy shorts and flip flops sometimes--really inappropriate, perhaps--but it's fun, quite dressy really and with the USD to Japanese Yen at around a five year low to the USD's advantage, a real deal at $365 or less! Guess it's like comparing a well optioned Toyota Corolla to a Mercedes E class, but hey--they both have 'style'!
> 
> Robot Check


I know from reading WUS forums that the Zenith is a Swiss masterpiece, but if you took off the name, meh! The Seiko Cocktail time makes a statement, but I'm sure some people will see the Seiko brand and think "that watch you can buy at Macy's". They have no knowledge of Prospex, JDM, Grand Seiko or Credo. That said, I really love the Seiko, and it's on my wish list.

The Zenith only makes a statement to WIS types, or some older boardroom members, and then mostly for the brand. I'm sure it's extremely high quality, but like some PP Calatravas, it leaves me cold.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Armida has -15% from 5th to 17 Febuary!
*



> _We are closed for CNY holidays Feb 5th - 17th.
> 
> No shipping during this time.
> 
> All orders placed between 5th and 17th will get a 15% discount and shipped after the 17th_.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

SkyWatches has the 43mm Seiko 5 Automatic Orange Monster SRP483K1 for USD$125.00 Delivered. (AUD$173.75) 
This is pretty much lower than any price on Amazon since Sept 2014, once you factor in shipping - 3xCamel.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Seiko Automatic Sports Mens Diver Watch SNZH57K1 SNZH57
> 
> This was pretty hot at $120 a while back. Surprised that it's pegged at $105 now. Glad I didn't buy that $17,500, used--errr--'pre owned' Blancpain Fifty Fathoms--if the price didn't kill me, the subsequent divorce proceedings surely would've...


I'm really angry I decided to come back to this thread after a long hiatus. I've purposefully stayed off to avoid deals like this as I've bought way too many watches over the last year and a half and half see no wrist time. I couldn't say no to this. Maybe I should deactivate my account and disallow this website from my work computer and home computer...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thomasp said:


> I'm really angry I decided to come back to this thread after a long hiatus. I've purposefully stayed off to avoid deals like this as I've bought way too many watches over the last year and a half and half see no wrist time. I couldn't say no to this. Maybe I should deactivate my account and disallow this website from my work computer and home computer...


Good luck with that. Nice watch by the way.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

SkyWatches has the 44mm Seiko 5 Automatic Black SNZH55K1 for USD$113.00 Delivered (AUD$157.07)
This is lower than any price on Amazon since December 2011 - 3xCamel.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN45-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00RZCX14S

Seiko snkn45 - $90

This one is kind of sporty and retro at the same time. The strap that comes with it is different than most Seikos as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

tmy said:


> Armida has -15% from 5th to 17 Febuary!


I hope they have some a6's left for that sale! Could be my next buy!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MBB0OTS?psc=1

Seiko snkm99 - $90

This is another retro themed Seiko. Imagine this one on a Black Shark mesh or a nicely textured black leather strap. I think it would look awesome.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN45-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00RZCX14S
> 
> Seiko snkn45 - $90
> 
> ...


Really like the looks of this one, but there's no lume correct?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bloom said:


> Really like the looks of this one, but there's no lume correct?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


One amazon review also says that it does not have lume. And the seiko site does not reference Lumibrite for that watch.

This is probably not worth the money but you could do a very cool re lume job on that watch and have the whole chapter ring wound as well as the hands and the indices. A cool blue lume would look great. That runs about $125 from what i have heard.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ashford 10% off


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has a really nice-looking Armand Nicolet MO2 automatic white dial on sale for $759 with coupon code 'AFFMO759'

And the code is on Be Frugal, so the additional 6% rebate takes it down to $714. It's selling for $1,344 on Amazon.

AN watches have fantastic-looking dials and case backs. This one says it has engraved guilloche in the center of the dial.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/a...-AG-M9140.pid?so=7&nid=sct_Armand Nicolet M02


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MBB0OTS?psc=1
> 
> Seiko snkm99 - $90
> 
> ...


Like this?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol

Yes exactly like that!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Ashford 10% off
> View attachment 6859450


I see your 10% and raise you 5% more.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lol
> 
> Yes exactly like that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is Seiko's original band FYI. And usually cheaper than the bracelet option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Orient Watch USA Valentine's Day sale:









Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> This is Seiko's original band FYI. And usually cheaper than the bracelet option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is only for the SNKN01 and not the Black Ion coated SNKM99 which only comes on steel bracelet. Very similar watches but i prefer the black steel version but i wish it came on the strap of the 01.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Robot Check
> 
> Seiko snkm99 - $90
> 
> ...


Recraft on a bracelet for $90? Sold. I already have the green and blue, so I don't REALLY need another, but I paid about $30 each for those two on sale.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> I see your 10% and raise you 5% more.


That's it Ashford, I thought we were tight. I'm done with you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> That's it Ashford, I thought we were tight. I'm done with you.


I'm seeing a lot of complaints about Ashford not honoring warranty issues. They refused to fix my watch that fell apart (I fixed it myself).


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I'm seeing a lot of complaints about Ashford not honoring warranty issues. They refused to fix my watch that fell apart (I fixed it myself).


That's unfortunate Ryan. I've been *knock on wood* never in need of exercising the grey market warranty from them or joma or the others i've purchased from. If I ever will need them, I know they will punk out on me.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Oris Swiss Hunter $527.99 after WOW20 - 12% if you go through befrugal

Men's Big Crown Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition Auto Black Gen. Leather | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> That's unfortunate Ryan. I've been *knock on wood* never in need of exercising the grey market warranty from them or joma or the others i've purchased from. If I ever will need them, I know they will punk out on me.


Gray market is usually worth the risk for watches with normal movements. You can get them repaired anywhere if necessary. The only ones that worry me are some of these lower end in-house movements from brands that seem to be going out of business. My issue was just a bracelet that was easy to fix.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Gray market is usually worth the risk for watches with normal movements. You can get them repaired anywhere if necessary. The only ones that worry me are some of these lower end in-house movements from brands that seem to be going out of business. My issue was just a bracelet that was easy to fix.


Some of the high end in-house movements are just as worrisome to me. I (honestly) know a gentleman from Pakistan who sets up weekends at the local flea market, repairs gold and silver, works on watches--regulates them, adjusts bands, bracelets, etc. ETAs--Sellita, Seikos, Miyotas--no problem. It often takes me 45 minutes or more--with tools and a magnified headset just to work some bracelets and I'm often ticked off by then and might even scratch the watch. He charges me $5 to size a bracelet and gets it perfect in 5 minutes--I give him $7--great guy.

But (ahem) back to 'in-house movements' and problems working with them--I got (yea right) a couple of these beautiful, Hublot Masterpieces--and if you act _fast_--they're 28% off right now!! My two needed a little work and grey market and all, I brought them to him. He looked at me incredulously, muttered something in Urdu under his breath and said--"This 'thing'--it looks like Darth Vader and CP30 somehow had a baby--get it away from me!!"









*HUBLOT* Masterpiece MP 05 Laferrari 50 Days Power Reserve Men's Watch$289,440.00

as low as $25,447 a month!

[url]http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=hublot%20laferrari

[/URL]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Some of the high end in-house movements are just as worrisome to me.


At least the high end in-house movements still justify the gray market risk. If you buy a Zenith for 50% off MSRP, you can afford a full service and still come out way ahead.

Now for a deal from an AD! Here is a Citizen Signature automatic for $497.50 from Amazon. Considering that Amazon is a Citizen AD and it comes with a full 5-year warranty, this is a pretty good deal.

Robot Check


----------



## 2Channon (Nov 15, 2013)

Bulova Marine Star $86 shipped. Bulova Men&apos;s Marine Star Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 98B203 | eBay


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals has a beautiful root beer dialed Baume & Mercier Capeland Automatic Chronograph (Valjoux 7753) on sale today only for $1,195. Model MOA10002. This beats the next best price I found by about $500.








www.jomadeals.com/luxury


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This edox just wont die

[email protected]

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/hydro-sub/53200-3NRM-NIN.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=15










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> This edox just wont die
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 53200-3NRM-NIN Men's Watch


Rumor is that Swatch Group has a patent pending on the Master Lock feature. Get them while they're hot!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Rumor is that Swatch Group has a patent pending on the Master Lock feature. Get them while they're hot!





valuewatchguy said:


> This edox just wont die
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


 Edit: this is the quartz movement

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Bloom said:


> Really like the looks of this one, but there's no lume correct?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Short hands are a turn off to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the 37mm Seiko 5 Automatic Blue SNK807 for USD$54.00 Delivered. (AUD$75.06)
The last time it was around this price on Amazon was Sept 2013, after you factor in shipping - 3xCamel
The other colors are USD$55.00 (AUD$76.45) Delivered - Black - Green - Creme.








Also the Seiko 5 Automatic Black SNK809K1 with stainless steel bracelet for USD$59.00 Delivered (AUD$82.01)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Redback said:


> Now for a deal from an AD! Here is a Citizen Signature automatic for $497.50 from Amazon. Considering that Amazon is a Citizen AD and it comes with a full 5-year warranty, this is a pretty good deal.
> 
> Robot Check
> 
> View attachment 6864314


I like Citizen a lot. In fact it was the first fairly 'serious' watch I ever purchased. I must have told a 100 people "Citizen is one of the only watch companies, and the only really BIG one, to offer a five year warranty." It wasn't too long ago that most watch companies, including Rolex, offered only one year and industry wide, one year is still the norm.

But I recently learned something interesting. Citizen analyzed USA buyers a long time ago and found that the 'Five Year Warranty' was a big deal to US consumers and they delivered on that. They're quite popular in Japan, where people aren't as typically impressed with a 'Five Year Waranty', so they don't offer one there and business is just fine.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like it is possible to get in orders for the Bulova Moon Watch. Reports at the thread (below) - pre-orders at Macy's at 25% off MSRP.

The "find a retailer link" showed a LOT of retail stores near me. I'm going to call them tomorrow now that I have the model # and see who's getting what.



Ticonderoga said:


> Their website is finally showing it as up for sale:
> 
> *96B251 Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch*
> 
> ...


----------



## GreazyThumbs (Dec 3, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has a beautiful root beer dialed Baume & Mercier Capeland Automatic Chronograph (Valjoux 7753) on sale today only for $1,195. Model MOA10002. This beats the next best price I found by about $500.
> 
> View attachment 6865426
> 
> www.jomadeals.com/luxury


So beautiful in person! So tempting...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Speaking of Citizen...and skywatches...they have the black NY0040 for $122 and the full-lume NY0040 for $125. These autos are getting rarer and rarer, especially at these prices.

Black: http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...omaster-scuba-dive-auto-200m-watch-ny0040.htm

Full-Lume: http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...zen-promaster-automatic-200m-divers-watch.htm


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Orient Watch USA Valentine's Day sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sale makes them only 25% higher than Amazon or LIW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Speaking of Citizen...and skywatches...they have the black NY0040 for $122 and the full-lume NY0040 for $125. These autos are getting rarer and rarer, especially at these prices.
> 
> Black: Citizen Promaster Automatic Diving watches NY0040-09E
> 
> Full-Lume: NY0040 NY0040-09WB Citizen Promaster Automatic 200m Divers Watch


I concur!
Believe it or not, good Citizen divers are vanishing from market *even while been in demand*,, even in this day of modern marketing!

I've been trying to find a decently priced _original _black bezeled NY2300 for two years now... Only Pepsi bezel and night blue dial is in market, BLACK is a rarity to find, and if found, it's up for double the price.
They were sold for $115 for the longest time and I kept ignoring them until I made the purchase of the fully-lumed NY0040 and was astonished by its level of perfection and decided to get the little brother "NY2300", but alas...

Sadly to this day, you can't find it for less than $250 as old stock.. A price I cannot bring myself to accept, because I witnessed the days when it was less than half of it and I ignored it.
And guess what, colored NY2300 is still selling for less than $125.. Which drives me crazy... This has been happening for two years.. TWO YEARS!

The fully lumed NY0040 "which I gotten from Skywatches btw" is a daily wearer for me on a thick brushed engineer bracelet.,, And I love it to bits. It uses an old movement that takes longer time to wind, which is why Citizen might simply stop producing it at any time... So if you like one of the NY models, trust me, time is not on your side.

Note: Watch in question is in my avatar. It's no surprise I'm passionate about this model


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Start looking at Russia for deals. Seems sketchy, I know. But the Ruble is tanking right now. The deals on high end goods here are ridiculous. I just went to my local Montblanc AD here, and an in-stock Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim is about half of what I'd pay in the US. I'm close to pulling the trigger.
> 
> A lot of independent stores are turning to Chrono24 and eBay to turn inventory. They don't want Rubles. They want Euros or Dollars, or any other stable currency. So while they post their watches are market prices on these sites, they are very willing to negotiate. I've noticed that one local indy store is literally pulling product off the shelves, but keeping listings up for it online. Simply put, they don't want to sell things here on the Ruble. They'll lose their arse. As always though, research the seller.
> 
> It's sad. I can go buy luxury goods here in Moscow for CHEAP, but I can't find fresh vegetables at a store without throwing elbows with a babushka and paying triple the normal cost.


i had the same experience here in Moscow... but catched some good deals through russian forums ..2nd hands... but i monitored that after a last hike in the rate they also started publising their add s in usd or eur...i m still fishing ... but a bit desperate since there is nothing fresh left here like u also indicated..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Redback said:


> SkyWatches has the 44mm Seiko 5 Automatic Black SNZH55K1 for USD$113.00 Delivered (AUD$157.07)
> This is lower than any price on Amazon since December 2011 - 3xCamel.
> 
> View attachment 6858002


This the watch I bought for my FIL over a year ago, and that's a tad less than I paid when the Aussie dollar was considerably stronger. 
Great price. 
Very good looking watch in the flesh; I was tempted to keep it for myself. My only gripe was the bezel was a *little* too easy to turn for my liking, but had I kept it, I would've addressed that issue myself. 
I need another Seiko in my life after selling all mine off... Those retro style ones are very tempting.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

norsairius said:


> Orient Watch USA Valentine's Day sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not working on Mako USA model!


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Not working on Mako USA model!


Read the fine print. Excludes Mako USA.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

RyanD said:


> At least the high end in-house movements still justify the gray market risk. If you buy a Zenith for 50% off MSRP, you can afford a full service and still come out way ahead.
> 
> Now for a deal from an AD! Here is a Citizen Signature automatic for $497.50 from Amazon. Considering that Amazon is a Citizen AD and it comes with a full 5-year warranty, this is a pretty good deal.
> 
> ...


Ooooh craaaap..... I really want the white dial / blue-handed version of this watch and the price on that one, while not as cheap as the black dial, is down to ~$600 which is about $150 less than it has been. My wife will kill me if I get this, but I'm so tempted...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Edit: this is the quartz movement
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Speaking of quartz, here is a nice diamond watch on Warehouse Deals. Think Valentines Day. $528

Robot Check


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I concur!
> Believe it or not, good Citizen divers are vanishing from market *even while been in demand*,, even in this day of modern marketing!
> 
> I've been trying to find a decently priced _original _black bezeled NY2300 for two years now... Only Pepsi bezel and night blue dial is in market, BLACK is a rarity to find, and if found, it's up for double the price.
> ...


Starting to regret logging in today already. This looks like a fascinating watch. Can you provide a few details?

How usable is the lumed dial and hands? How long does it last say compared to Seiko Lumibrite? Which lume lasts longer...dial or hands? Last thru night?

What are the actual dimensions? I don't know Skywatch but know that many online descriptions are not accurate. Case diameter? Lug width?

What is the power reserve?

What is the typical accuracy of the movement?

The dial face looks to be sort of a pale green but can never tell from photos due to color balance. How would you describe it? Coutd it pass for light yellow (my preference)?

Will there be any import / custom duties to USA?

Thanks!


----------



## fly_us (Dec 4, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Starting to regret logging in today already. This looks like a fascinating watch. Can you provide a few details?
> 
> How usable is the lumed dial and hands? How long does it last say compared to Seiko Lumibrite? Which lume lasts longer...dial or hands? Last thru night?
> 
> ...


I don't have the watch so can't answer most of the question, but since it is under $200, there is no custom duty when ship to US.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I like Citizen a lot. In fact it was the first fairly 'serious' watch I ever purchased. I must have told a 100 people "Citizen is one of the only watch companies, and the only really BIG one, to offer a five year warranty." It wasn't too long ago that most watch companies, including Rolex, offered only one year and industry wide, one year is still the norm.
> 
> But I recently learned something interesting. Citizen analyzed USA buyers a long time ago and found that the 'Five Year Warranty' was a big deal to US consumers and they delivered on that. They're quite popular in Japan, where people aren't as typically impressed with a 'Five Year Waranty', so they don't offer one there and business is just fine.


Even better: Citizen ups it to six years when you register online.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This edox just wont die
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


I'm seeing it for $700 in the sales corner lol. Things you see your there smh...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Massdrop has the Bulova Accutron II Serveyor watch for as low as $199 right now. 6 backers needed, limited to 35 watches.










https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutron-surveyor-watch


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't have any Quartzes in my collection but this one could tempt me! The blue looks great but I kinda like the silver with the blue second hand -- it's a nice touch. I did read that the bracelet only fits the black faced version and can't be transferred to one of the others, which seems a bit strange.



platinumEX said:


> Massdrop has the Bulova Accutron II Serveyor watch for as low as $199 right now. 6 backers needed, limited to 35 watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Ooooh craaaap..... I really want the white dial / blue-handed version of this watch and the price on that one, while not as cheap as the black dial, is down to ~$600 which is about $150 less than it has been. My wife will kill me if I get this, but I'm so tempted...


Robot Check

The white dial version has just dropped $100 to $497.50!!

*With free one-day shipping and five-year warranty (six for online US registration!)*

*HURRY!!! 
*There's no telling how long this price will last -- Amazon's funny that way.


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Full grain one piece leather straps for $10 and 2 piece chromexcel hoorsebutt watchstrap for $15 at lakehouseleathers dot com (sorry cant post links)


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I have been tempted by this one as it seems like a very good value for $859 for a Swiss automatic chrono with Valjoux 7750 movement. 42 mm seems like the sweet spot for many but slightly too small for me.

MSRP is $5,050 and even Ashford has it for $1,818 on their own website. Bit only $859 on eBay: Edox Chronorally Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 01116 37NPN Gin | eBay


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

How does that miyota 9010 compare to the 9015? Can't seem to find any solid info, same movement different decoration?


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this already but Groupon has refurbished with 3 year warranty Bulova Marine Star's on sell. The quartz version on bracelet is $88 and the automatic on rubber is $124. I believe the sale ends on February 3rd.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Just noticed that WINTER30 is still working. $279.99

Bulova Accu-Swiss 63A121 Watches,Men's Gemini Mechanical Brown Genuine Leather Beige Dial, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Mechanical Watches


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Northlander said:


> I have been tempted by this one as it seems like a very good value for $859 for a Swiss automatic chrono with Valjoux 7750 movement. 42 mm seems like the sweet spot for many but slightly too small for me.
> 
> MSRP is $5,050 and even Ashford has it for $1,818 on their own website. Bit only $859 on eBay: Edox Chronorally Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 01116 37NPN Gin | eBay


This looks nice, but I'm waiting for something with larger chrono pushers to come along.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Redback said:


> Skywatches has the 37mm Seiko 5 Automatic Blue SNK807 for USD$54.00 Delivered. (AUD$75.06)
> The last time it was around this price on Amazon was Sept 2013, after you factor in shipping - 3xCamel
> The other colors are USD$55.00 (AUD$76.45) Delivered - Black - Green - Creme.
> 
> ...


Not sure if it's just me, but that site seems to be quite broken. And the black is sadly sold out.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Looks like it is possible to get in orders for the Bulova Moon Watch. Reports at the thread (below) - pre-orders at Macy's at 25% off MSRP.
> 
> The "find a retailer link" showed a LOT of retail stores near me. I'm going to call them tomorrow now that I have the model # and see who's getting what.


How do I get that 25% off? 
Any idea if the sub seconds tick or sweep. I know the chronograph seconds sweep.

Thanks,

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

seabiscuit23 said:


> Full grain one piece leather straps for $10 and 2 piece chromexcel hoorsebutt watchstrap for $15 at lakehouseleathers dot com (sorry cant post links)


Anyone tried these straps out before?


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Massdrop has the Bulova Accutron II Serveyor watch for as low as $199 right now. 6 backers needed, limited to 35 watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, they are $10 more now.
Still a great watch for the price!
I have the black one and it gets more wrist time than anything else in the watchbox.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Ooooh craaaap..... I really want the white dial / blue-handed version of this watch and the price on that one, while not as cheap as the black dial, is down to ~$600 which is about $150 less than it has been. My wife will kill me if I get this, but I'm so tempted...





MacInFL said:


> Starting to regret logging in today already...


Me too. My post (quoted above) is the reason why, haha. I received a PM pointing out that the price dropped even further below what I saw this morning. I even went so far as to place the order for it, but I just didn't feel that great about it so I cancelled the order almost immediately. I REALLY want the watch, and I mean REALLY want it, haha, but I just didn't feel comfortable with spending that kind of money right now, so I had to go with what my gut was telling me.

I DO appreciate the PM as someone was looking out for me, but maaaan.... if only I had more spending money right now, haha. That watch will unfortunately have to wait.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Anyone tried these straps out before?


I have the straps i ordered a few weeks ago.. Ill upload some pics and review tonight ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

MajorMantra said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but that site seems to be quite broken. And the black is sadly sold out.


Not sure what you mean, the site is working for me.
The Seiko 5 Automatic Black SNK809K1 with stainless steel bracelet for USD$59.00 Delivered (AUD$82.01) is still available for $4.00 more.
You could buy this instead & get an 18mm nylon strap or nato for around $1.00 on Ebay.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

OOasis said:


> How do I get that 25% off?
> Any idea if the sub seconds tick or sweep. I know the chronograph seconds sweep.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


can i pre-order online cause I called a store and they had no idea WTF i was talking about.


----------



## Jonathan Sebastian (Apr 16, 2015)

nice!!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Northlander said:


> I have been tempted by this one as it seems like a very good value for $859 for a Swiss automatic chrono with Valjoux 7750 movement. 42 mm seems like the sweet spot for many but slightly too small for me.
> 
> MSRP is $5,050 and even Ashford has it for $1,818 on their own website. Bit only $859 on eBay: Edox Chronorally Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 01116 37NPN Gin | eBay


That's a sharp, sporty watch----is that Michelin Pilots it's wearing?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Boschett Timepieces are having a Valentine Day sale as well.

Enter coupon "LOVE" at checkout for an additional 75$ off.

The Harpoon was already on sale and the coupon works for this one too, bringing the Harpoon to a very low 525$!!!

S.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Jeez you guys are totally bloating the Skywatches website 

I can see the watch list page but I am unable to place an order. Firefox just spins forever.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Those Citizen Signature Grand Classics for a price that starts with a '4' ... just fantastic. I own the white dial, and while I usually try to keep my collection more diverse, that black dial would be a lovely addition.

I maintain that in the $500-$700 price range there is no better watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This looks interesting. $848 for an automatic chronograph with a Dubois Depraz 2040 movement. It comes with both bracelet and leather strap.

Salvatore Ferragamo Automatic Chronograph 44mm Swiss Made Limited Edition | eBay


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Robot Check
> 
> The white dial version has just dropped $100 to $497.50!!
> 
> ...


Nice find! This watch usually goes for $700 "minimum" from Japan.
Anyways, google shopping shows that certifiedwatchstore.com has both the white and the black dial for $540... If someone could find a discount code for that site maybe we could bring it below Amazon's price?

Note that I have no experience with certifiedwatchstore at all.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> Nice find! This watch usually goes for $700 "minimum" from Japan.
> Anyways, google shopping shows that certifiedwatchstore.com has both the white and the black dial for $540... If someone could find a discount code for that site maybe we could bring it below Amazon's price?
> 
> Note that I have no experience with certifiedwatchstore at all.


Keep an eye out on Ebay also. Resale market for these doesn't seem to be very good.

Citizen Men&apos;s Automatic Signature Grand Classic 42mm NB0040 58A | eBay


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Starting to regret logging in today already. This looks like a fascinating watch. Can you provide a few details?
> 
> How usable is the lumed dial and hands? How long does it last say compared to Seiko Lumibrite? Which lume lasts longer...dial or hands? Last thru night?
> 
> ...


_NOT A WATCH BARGIAN

_Citizen fully dial lume NY0040-09W

I've been wearing it at least once a week for 2 and a half years.
Lume is mesmerizing.. I'd say it could stay readable for at least 7 hours in darkness... after that it gets confusing, because both the dial and the hands lume is very good but after time they get mixed up.

To give an example, when I sleep say at 7pm I wake up at 4am and could tell the hour but not the minutes...
The lume in this model is purposed somewhere inbetween practice and novelty.. It gives the watch a new shade of dimmed green whenever you look at it indoors. Some modders take out the hands and paint them black, but I wouldn't do that... It takes the exotic spirit away from the watch.

I'm almost certain that the lume quality "on the hands" is on par with Seiko's.. But the design makes Citizen's lume too vague after say 9hrs.

I think the watch feels like a 41.5mm watch.. It wears smaller than the SKX007 just a bit, maybe it's the crown location that gives that feeling.
I am super sensitive when it comes to case shape and comfort. I've opt out of wearing a lot of watches due to lug2lug width and crown discomfort, but this watch sits on your wrist like a button on a shirt.. You just know it's there but you don't feel the pressure at all. It has a good weight, which is why I like it on a thick bracelet that makes it feel like wearing just a steel bracelet. So if you're going the bracelet route, I recommend a solid one to complement the weight.

I haven't measured the power reserve, but I'm pretty sure it lasts over 35 hours since I hasn't noticed any shortness in energy when switching from modern movement watches daily.

Accuracy is very good... I'd say +- 10 seconds.. What makes me like "my watch" is that it appears to deliver great accuracy even when it's energy is below half.
Some watches would go crazy [+-25 seconds] when you wear them on and off during the week while keeping power below half full.. My watch doesn't care lol. I honestly don't know if this is the movement behavior or I just got lucky with mine.

Dial face always has some green in it, so not yellow as in ripe banana yellow... I'd describe it to be milky green when the lume burst calms when indoors. However, the dial continually changes shades of milky green to grayish bland green, while obviously not appearing too sporty AT ALL. It's one of the watches that could fit any personality and still look subtly exotic.

If you are a lume freak you will love it, but if you want a 100% practical functioning lume get the black dialed version.

I think the SKX007 is an EXCELLENT watch, but this the NY0040 scores higher in my opinion. This is strictly dial only statement, since SKX007 bracelet gives it better value easily. Then again there's a price difference of ~$30.. And the rubber band is also top notch especially after you wipe out the diving chart from it "using nail polish remover".

Don't forget that this model has been continually produced for over 18 years and has been the official Italian marines watch for ~10 years.

Good luck.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> For some reason, they are $10 more now.
> Still a great watch for the price!
> I have the black one and it gets more wrist time than anything else in the watchbox.











I got it for the ~$145 deal posted a week or two ago. I'm rather pleased by it...very nice-looking yet understated. Super light and comfortable.

Probably worth noting that they advertise a 41mm case, but it wears more like a vintage 38mm watch.


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Anyone tried these straps out before?


yes I have. they're legit and good quality leather. customer service is good as well.


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I have been tempted by this one as it seems like a very good value for $859 for a Swiss automatic chrono with Valjoux 7750 movement. 42 mm seems like the sweet spot for many but slightly too small for me.
> 
> MSRP is $5,050 and even Ashford has it for $1,818 on their own website. Bit only $859 on eBay: Edox Chronorally Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 01116 37NPN Gin | eBay


MSRP $5,050 to $859 that sounds like an Invicta type price drop! I hate when brands over-inflate their prices! :-d All joking aside, that seems like a very good deal on a good looking watch!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

friendofpugs said:


> This looks nice, but I'm waiting for something with larger chrono pushers to come along.


They are large in order to make it easier for rally car drivers to operate them with gloves. That said, how many rally car drivers actually own these vs everyman.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Those Citizen Signature Grand Classics for a price that starts with a '4' ... just fantastic. I own the white dial, and while I usually try to keep my collection more diverse, that black dial would be a lovely addition.
> 
> I maintain that in the $500-$700 price range there is no better watch.


That's quite a statement, for $500-$700 that is 2824 territory (perhaps even higher grade used ETA)
I remember there was a review by MCV on the watch mentioned the clasp isnt made in Japan, vs the rest of the watch.
The 9015 movement alone is worth about $100 (I will add another $50 for the rotor work) there are smorgasbord of mirco-brands out there that can also offer the same kind of watch, at a cheaper price (ie Tisell).
If you can live with the noisy rotor (I personally have three) it is a great movement but definitely not worth more than $500 imho.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> That's quite a statement, for $500-$700 that is 2824 territory (perhaps even higher grade used ETA)
> I remember there was a review by MCV on the watch mentioned the clasp isnt made in Japan, vs the rest of the watch.
> The 9015 movement alone is worth about $100 (I will add another $50 for the rotor work) there are smorgasbord of mirco-brands out there that can also offer the same kind of watch, at a cheaper price (ie Tisell).
> If you can live with the noisy rotor (I personally have three) it is a great movement but definitely not worth more than $500 imho.


I'm not weighing in on this other than to suggest that there are watches where the whole is, greater than the sum of its parts. Not every 2824 or Miyota 9015 watch are equal just because they use the same parts.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Keep an eye out on Ebay also. Resale market for these doesn't seem to be very good.
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s Automatic Signature Grand Classic 42mm NB0040 58A | eBay


Agreed, that is close to 40% price drop after less than a year. I see ebay is a pretty good market driven value indicator.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

Redback said:


> Not sure what you mean, the site is working for me.
> The Seiko 5 Automatic Black SNK809K1 with stainless steel bracelet for USD$59.00 Delivered (AUD$82.01) is still available for $4.00 more.
> You could buy this instead & get an 18mm nylon strap or nato for around $1.00 on Ebay.


Seems to be working again, I was getting 504 errors.

That's not a bad shout actually...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uyebsk said:


> Agreed, that is close to 40% price drop after less than a year. I see ebay is a pretty good market driven value indicator.


Always go to Ebay and search for SOLD items before making a purchase. I have been very surprised at the low resale values for certain watches.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Always go to Ebay and search for SOLD items before making a purchase. I have been very surprised at the low resale values for certain watches.


Another resource I use-it is probably not at accurate as eBay-is http://www.watchrecon.com

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Got the $89 Recraft in, and it is gunmetal, not black, but very cool.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not weighing in on this other than to suggest that there are watches where the whole is, greater than the sum of its parts. Not every 2824 or Miyota 9015 watch are equal just because they use the same parts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I wonder how many watches obtainable new for under $1000, daresay $500, don't have more than the clasp outsourced from someplace other than one nation from which it's labled 'made in' or as it's pointment of origin, be it Switzerland, Germany, Japan or elsewhere? I'd be surprised if anything under those price points comes 100% from those nations. Happily surprised, as some rather high end Swiss watches use Chinese and Japanese cases, just for starters.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Got the $89 Recraft in, and it is gunmetal, not black, but very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Posted a couple days ago-

Robot Check

There's a whole family of those watches that commonly sell for about $100-130 depending on the dial and finish. $90 is a great price.

Has a display back showing showing a 7s26, btw.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Croton Automatic with Miyota 8215 $34*

Beats the pants off those 30+ dollar Chinese watches for this price. Nice basic style Dive watch:

Robot Check


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

lechat said:


> DSlocum said:
> 
> 
> > Got the $89 Recraft in, and it is gunmetal, not black, but very cool.
> ...


Amazon! Someone posted a link here the other day. Still available HERE


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Those Citizen Signature Grand Classics for a price that starts with a '4' ... just fantastic. I own the white dial, and while I usually try to keep my collection more diverse, that black dial would be a lovely addition.
> ...


It doesn't have a 9015 movement. It has a 9010 movement that's exclusive to these watches.

https://azfinetime.wordpress.com/20...rand-classic-automatic-nb0040-58a-nb0040-58e/


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Great deal on Oris Aquis at Gemnation 








Link - Oris Aquis Mens Watch Model: 733.7653.4158.RS


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks @dslocum


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

realize this a watch deal thread but does anyone have any tips, or could point me somewhere that discuss deals on watch winders? that's my biggest issue right now. already own 2 of the dual winders from diplomat/versa that i picked up from amazon but desperately at least 1 more.

thanks in advance.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It doesn't have a 9015 movement. It has a 9010 movement that's exclusive to these watches.
> 
> https://azfinetime.wordpress.com/20...rand-classic-automatic-nb0040-58a-nb0040-58e/


Having owned a Grand touring model there doesn't appear to be any difference with the 9015 other than the fancy rotor. Accuracy seemed the same. Maybe there is a difference but not significant.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shootermcgavin said:


> realize this a watch deal thread but does anyone have any tips, or could point me somewhere that discuss deals on watch winders? that's my biggest issue right now. already own 2 of the dual winders from diplomat/versa that i picked up from amazon but desperately at least 1 more.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Check Amazon Warehouse. I see some double winders for around $50. How does that compare with what you paid for yours?

Robot Check


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sav said:


> Great deal on Oris Aquis at Gemnation
> View attachment 6889170
> 
> 
> Link - Oris Aquis Mens Watch Model: 733.7653.4158.RS


The bracelet version of this is proprietary, right?

Speaking of that, this doesn't take any standard straps, right?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> The bracelet version of this is proprietary, right?
> 
> Speaking of that, this doesn't take any standard straps, right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


You are right, but Oris straps and bracelets are known to be top quality and very comfortable. If you want to swap straps and personalize your watch, this might not be a good choice.

That Oris rubber is a classic; personally I like it a lot!!

S.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

smille76 said:


> You are right, but Oris straps and bracelets are known to be top quality and very comfortable. If you want to swap straps and personalize your watch, this might not be a good choice.
> 
> That Oris rubber is a classic; personally I like it a lot!!
> 
> S.


I agree, the strap looks great too. Been listing after the bracelet version of this for a while.

Are Oris bracelets especially difficult or expensive to buy?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Check Amazon Warehouse. I see some double winders for around $50. How does that compare with what you paid for yours?
> 
> Robot Check


I paid $45 for my first one 2-3 yrs ago I think. The 2nd one was given as a gift a year ago. I see them now new for $55.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> The bracelet version of this is proprietary, right?
> 
> Speaking of that, this doesn't take any standard straps, right?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


I've seen a photo/thread of a WUS member who had a custom strap made for an Oris.

I have the bracelet version of this watch and bought an OEM rubber as well. It is a lot of watch for the money and one of the favourites in my collection.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> _NOT A WATCH BARGIAN
> 
> _Citizen fully dial lume NY0040-09W
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to respond so fully to my questions. I just finished the transaction and it's is now in the hands of IPG's - International Postal Gods.

I chose the luminous dial model. I have plenty of black dial divers but the luminous dial just looks fascinating. I'll be sending a pm looking for advice on a bracelet.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It doesn't have a 9015 movement. It has a 9010 movement that's exclusive to these watches.
> 
> https://azfinetime.wordpress.com/20...rand-classic-automatic-nb0040-58a-nb0040-58e/


Shhhhhhhhh.. Some watches are too good to be publicly praised


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sav said:


> Great deal on Oris Aquis at Gemnation
> View attachment 6889170
> 
> 
> Link - Oris Aquis Mens Watch Model: 733.7653.4158.RS


i started a new thread on this model several months ago but never bought one, now you have me tempted again. I presume no further coupons?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Victorinox Alliance Mechanical Automatic Black Dial Leather Men's Watch 241668 - Alliance - Victorinox - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop










Well received watch around here, google10 coupon drops it to $369


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> i started a new thread on this model several months ago but never bought one, now you have me tempted again. I presume no further coupons?


7% cash back makes it $743.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure if there are any other coupons but always worth checking. If you want one, go for it. Great watch. Love mine.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_NOT A WATCH BARGAIN_

Here are some photos of the NY0040-09W with a thick brushed bracelet [as requested].
Bracelet was purchased off geckota.com but I recommend you buy a better clasped SuperEngineer bracelet elsewhere.. Because the one I have has a generic long clasp that doesn't fit the links style [still very functional though].








Other photos in this album link:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> I agree, the strap looks great too. Been listing after the bracelet version of this for a while.
> 
> Are Oris bracelets especially difficult or expensive to buy?


Hi,

They are available from Oris AD only or used here on the forums or ebay.

They are expensive, a few hundreds for the rubber, close to 500$ for the bracelet. YMMV.

Compared to Rolex or Omega, this is reasonable, but it is close to 50% of the cost of the watch so this is a negative point for potential buyers.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> _NOT A WATCH BARGAIN_


Hilarious. +1


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Croton Automatic with Miyota 8215 $34*



Weston1 said:


> Beats the pants off those 30+ dollar Chinese watches for this price. Nice basic style Dive watch:
> 
> Robot Check


$27.99 
Robot Check


$29.99
Robot Check

I like the way these watches look. Croton, decades ago, was name not beyond being mentioned in the same breath as Omega and Rolex and for that time, they were priced accordingly. Doing a little a little research, I read some some comparisons on-line to Invicta--I think more in relation to pricing structure.

Ones from the 1950's, 60's and 70's are collectibles--many w/solid gold cases, etc. But lately, there doesn't seem to be a lot of information available on where they're made, there don't even seem to be a lot of consumer reviews. Even item details I came across don't mention if a bezel is movable, if the crown's screw down, etc.

To their credit, they offer a life time warranty--other than 'wear and tear', for $19.95, they say they'll fix your watch. For 'lifetime'--that quite a promise.

I really want to like these, and Amazon has always been great about watch returns for me, so I think save for a little hassle, worst case scenario can't be too bad. But in the back of my mind, whispers like "Too good to be true" and "You get what you pay for" are echoing a bit.

As to: "Beats the pants off those 30+ dollar Chinese watches for this price."-- I wonder if "Beats the pants off those *OTHER* 30+ dollar _Chinese_ watches for this price" might be more appropriate? While again details are missing, such as where they're assembled, details on materials, even specifics on movements, I can't say I spent whole hours looking, but I did try and find out more and for a brand name that's been around such a long time, was surprised there wasn't more current info.

One of the great things about this forum is people rarely overtly bash watches, bargain or otherwise, that people post--I'm not bashing them, they're an unknown entity to me. These might be fine--in fact I might order the above on Amazon and see for myself. But their MSRP, as well as their low, low discount price they go for, it makes me wonder. That said--they do look nice! Anybody here had a recent lower priced Croton purchase for a while?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has a really nice-looking Armand Nicolet MO2 automatic white dial on sale for $759 with coupon code 'AFFMO759'
> 
> And the code is on Be Frugal, so the additional 6% rebate takes it down to $714. It's selling for $1,344 on Amazon.
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful and the bracelet looks stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Speaking of Citizen...and skywatches...they have the black NY0040 for $122 and the full-lume NY0040 for $125. These autos are getting rarer and rarer, especially at these prices.
> 
> Black: Citizen Promaster Automatic Diving watches NY0040-09E
> 
> Full-Lume: NY0040 NY0040-09WB Citizen Promaster Automatic 200m Divers Watch






Ha ha--I looked at these watches and thought--"Nice--Citizen quality, great lume--but the 'old school design'--just doesn't quite do it for me..."

Then I looked down at my desk, and saw a Deep Blue Sun Diver watch sitting I like quite a bit, keep in rotation and had to admit: "Darn--silly me--they're very similar in design---and I have TWO of them!"

 

Guilty of hypocrisy--- if just in thought!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Men's BN0095-59L Eco-Drive Scuba Fin Dive Watch $168.77.

Robot Check


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It doesn't have a 9015 movement. It has a 9010 movement that's exclusive to these watches.
> 
> https://azfinetime.wordpress.com/20...rand-classic-automatic-nb0040-58a-nb0040-58e/


Nah its the same thing, the specs are identical only the custom rotor and perhaps a slightly longer PR (see the extra "More than" below)
You might be confused with the 9100, which has a different complication with 26 jewels and a PR meter
see the last page of the instruction manual of the 9010:


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Nah its the same thing, the specs are identical only the custom rotor and perhaps a slightly longer PR (see the extra "More than" below)
> You might be confused with the 9100, which has a different complication with 26 jewels and a PR meter
> see the last page of the instruction manual of the 9010:


It's not just a 'custom rotor', it's a perfectly detailed rotor that looks and winds better than 9015.
You also overlooked that the 9010 is _specifically made _for the Citizen Signature line.. This takes the term "inhouse" to the next level and beats any generic movements in my book.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Not a great deal, but a good one. The Orient Lexington day/date automatic is on sale on Amazon for $159.99. That's about $40 cheaper than the next cheapest place I found.

Robot Check


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

AZFineTime has a 15% off coupon:








I've never purchased from them or done any comparisons of how their pricing looks vs. others, but I've heard good things about them.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's not just a 'custom rotor', it's a perfectly detailed rotor that looks and winds better than 9015.
> You also overlooked that the 9010 is _specifically made _for the Citizen Signature line.. This takes the term "inhouse" to the next level and beats any generic movements in my book.


It's a dolled up 9015. It's also unservicable. Citizen manufactures no replacement parts. A throwaway movement, in a rather expensive watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> It's a dolled up 9015. It's also unservicable. Citizen manufactures no replacement parts. A throwaway movement, in a rather expensive watch.


That would be the exact reason why I sold my citizen Signature Series watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Is it a direct swap with a normal 9015? In that case 1) it's easy to swap and 2) yeah, not meant to be serviced

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

BDC said:


> It's a dolled up 9015. It's also unservicable. Citizen manufactures no replacement parts. A throwaway movement, in a rather expensive watch.


I've never heard of the part where the 9010 is unservicable. So if, for example, you send it back to Citizen within the 5-year warranty period, then do they just replace the movement? They call it a "parts and service" warranty, though I know that isn't always a totally accurate description. I'm curious to understand more though. Where did you find / read this info?

Not trying to argue or come off as argumentative, just genuinely curious. If it'll drag the thread off topic too much, just PM me back. Thanks!

I'll try emailing Citizen Customer service and see what they say too. Always curious to hear from multiple sources/perspectives.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

norsairius said:


> I've never heard of the part where the 9010 is unservicable. So if, for example, you send it back to Citizen within the 5-year warranty period, then do they just replace the movement? They call it a "parts and service" warranty, though I know that isn't always a totally accurate description. I'm curious to understand more though. Where did you find / read this info?
> 
> Not trying to argue or come off as argumentative, just genuinely curious. If it'll drag the thread off topic too much, just PM me back. Thanks!
> 
> I'll try emailing Citizen Customer service and see what they say too. Always curious to hear from multiple sources/perspectives.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/no-m...le-citizen-signature-mechanicals-1300874.html

Docvail (IIRC) also confirmed this in another thread about the movements, which I can't find at the moment.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Bulova 96B204 for £127.40 at H S Johnson. Not a bad price for an Accutron II watch (the cheapest UK price for this model is £149).

10% off first orders from H S Johnson with code 'FIRST10' and 5% off everything with 'HS5'.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

BDC said:


> It's a dolled up 9015. It's also unservicable. Citizen manufactures no replacement parts. A throwaway movement, in a rather expensive watch.


Do you know if those of us who have SARB (035, 065, etc.) watches with their 6R15 movements in Seikos intended for Japanese Domestic Market only, but nonetheless sold on line by a few retailers in the USA, would face similar issue/s with serviceability in the USA? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

AFAIK, Seiko will service a 6R movement.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Do you know if those of us who have SARB (035, 065, etc.) watches with their 6R15 movements in Seikos intended for Japanese Domestic Market only, but nonetheless sold on line by a few retailers in the USA, would face similar issue/s with serviceability in the USA? Thanks in advance.


There is nothing particularly special about the 6R15 in the SARBs. I don't see any reason why Seiko would not just replace a failed movement.

On a related note, I see no indication that the 9010 movement can't be serviced: just that Citizen would replace a failed movement under warranty vs. repair. I'd be ecstatic if Mazda offered to replace my engine if the timing chain needed changed.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

BDC said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/no-m...le-citizen-signature-mechanicals-1300874.html
> 
> Docvail (IIRC) also confirmed this in another thread about the movements, which I can't find at the moment.


Thanks for finding this and sharing! Great to read through for info and reference.



hanshananigan said:


> ...On a related note, I see no indication that the 9010 movement can't be serviced: just that Citizen would replace a failed movement under warranty vs. repair. I'd be ecstatic if Mazda offered to replace my engine if the timing change needed changed.


Yeah, that's the impression I got. If that's what they'll do whenever the watch has issues, then I'm actually okay with that. I just want to make sure I could realistically keep it for a long time. If that involves having the movement replaced for any repairs outside of regular maintenance, then so be it.

On that note, Amazon was unable to cancel my order for the watch (came about because of my immediate buyer's remorse) as I mentioned in a previous post, haha, so the watch will actually be getting here later today. I'm still thinking about returning it, but I'll see if I figure out a way to justify keeping it - might sell a few watches that I've been neglecting in my collection to make it happen.

Edit: Sorry for de-railing the deals talk! I may post an update if Citizen responds to my email with any notable new info, but otherwise back to deals!

And speaking of deals, Fossil Outlet stores have items ranging from 50-75% off at their brick and mortar locations. I was at one this past weekend and the selection was pretty good, though I didn't pick up anything for myself. I think I have the percentages right, so take a look / call your local one to make sure if you're interested! I was there on Saturday though, so it's possible that was the last day for those deals.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yikes! A multi-page controversy in the "Heads Up!" thread!

I like the Citizen Signature Grand Classic a lot. I think it's a VERY strong buy at any price that starts with a '4.' It's one of the nicest-looking (and most photogenic) watches in my collection; its rotor spins effortlessly and -- at least for me -- virtually noiselessly. I found its fit and finish exceptional for the price.

Everyone else's mileage may vary on the watch. That's fine.

P.S. I'm not quite ready to accept as gospel that Citizen won't service 9010 movements based on one person's anecdote, which may in turn be based on bad info from a poorly informed Citizen rep. And as many pointed out in that thread, it may have more to do with the affordability of the movement and the expense of their service charges that they simply replace and don't repair a movement (if that's indeed what they do).

And now, back to the bargains!

The Watchery has Seiko Kinetics, including this sweet-looking navy blue-dial with black date wheel, for outstanding prices. Sale price plus 'WINTER10' coupon code takes it to $102.99, and the Be Frugal 12% rebate nets it out to *$90.63*! It's $140 at sites outside the World of Watches family of sites.

Seiko SKA675P1 Watches,Men's Kinetic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial, Dress Seiko Kinetic Watches









There are black and white dial versions at about the same prices in the "Time Bombs" section at The Watchery.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

How 'bout a Seiko SARG017 for under $300? At Rakuten - Seiko Specialty Store 3S

Got to thinking about this watch after seeing it again in today's WRUW thread.

It makes my heart go pitty-pat. Why don't I own this yet?

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Men's watch SARG017 with the SEIKO mechanical men self-winding watch rolling by hand


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Croton Automatic with Miyota 8215 $34*



> ... Anybody here had a recent lower priced Croton purchase for a while?


I actually just sold one of these for more than Amazon currently has it listed:

Robot Check

It was a very well made quartz diver. It did not have a screw down crown but did have a screw back and rotating bezel. It was very heavy solid stainless and kept good time with a Miyota movement. I mean, come on, Amazon has it for $21.95. I actually just bought it again and am also buying the rose gold bezel automatic one from your post for $27.99

I also have another recent Croton automatic, and it is a great watch that keeps perfect time. And, heck, where else can you even buy two similar watches for less than fifty bucks? I think folks on this thread should be all over this Croton sale on Amazon!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> How 'bout a Seiko SARG017 for under $300? At Rakuten - Seiko Specialty Store 3S
> 
> Got to thinking about this watch after seeing it again in today's WRUW thread.
> 
> ...


Seems like an even better deal with the bracelet for $13 more.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Love the SARG but doesn't it say sold out above the add to cart button. At least when I looked yesterday morning that's what it said.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seems like an even better deal with the bracelet for $13 more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This might be picking nits, but if you're referring to the SARG013 featured on the same page, it doesn't have a red tipped second hand.

It would be a deal breaker for me.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Tangramatic, a micro-brand out of Australia, make lovely Miyota powered watches. Find them for 50AUD off regular prices for a couple of more days

http://tangramatic.com.au/collections/39-alpha-automatic

If you purchase two, you can use the code HAPPYHEARTS for an additional 80AUD off.

Joe


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Orient Automatic model#FEV0M001WT for *$90* w/ free shipping from eBay.
Cheapest around is $120

seller has good feedback and also has some cheap vintage orients

*LINK HERE*


----------



## jamesGee (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey WuSsies! (Yes, I mean that as a good thing. )

Stumbled across a nifty Bulova on AreaTrend:
https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96a128-watch-1681901015.aspx

Pics:




















It's 34 mm, but as it's a tank-y piece, I'd think it would wear considerably larger. It has a lovely open heart (if that's your thing - my brother can't stand anything skeletonized), display back, a gorgeous solid link/solid end-link bracelet (I've always been impressed by Bulova bracelets). Obviously, it's automatic. I'd presume it to be a Miyota in there, but I don't really for like playing detective to figure out what calibre is in there. (Sorry, I'm pooched right now.)

If I were in the US (... and not trying to curb spending until I graduate this spring...) I'd probably give this one a while. Instead, I'll enable all you thread-goers instead. c:

Hope somebody likes this!

-James


----------



## gipsey (Sep 26, 2015)

Not sure if its already been posted but obris morgan has the aegis on pre order for what you get its a good buy imo. http://www.obrismorgan.com/aegis.html

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Citizen Signature Grand Classic is $50 cheaper from jet.com after applying coupon *15TODAY*
Total: *~$450*

* LINK HERE~*
--------------------------------------------

Regarding the movement debate: Just because a warranty center decided to replace the movement doesn't mean it's "unservicable"... It's been reported that the 9010 series is a "breeze" to dissemble and work on.

And using the phrase "_dolled up_" is easy when you completely fail to notice the amount of work and attention put into making something look good.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

gipsey said:


> Not sure if its already been posted but obris morgan has the aegis on pre order for what you get its a good buy imo. The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - AEGIS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


They really are excellent watches for the money. If I didn't already have an Obris Morgan Explorer II and two Pradatas--I'd be all over the Aegis. The Pradatas look a bit too much like the Aegis to me--(actually adding in some Explorer influence) for me to justify grabbing a somewhat similar looking Aegis watch. Adding the 4:00 crown to the Aegis does look good though, IMO.

If you don't have an Obris Morgan and like the look, they're attractive, nicely finished watches made of better grade materials/components--definitely worth a look @$279. Unless they've improved on the DLC black coat finish, I'd avoid it--on the Pradatas at least, it was a tad bit soft. Brushed stainless is a bit more forgiving than the blasted finish---the right steel wool can remove micro scratches from the brushed steel finish. The solid, Pelican style box and extra genuine rubber band are icing on the cake.

When I had my quibbles about my DLC finish, guys from here PM'd me, making offers, as they don't have large production runs. I didn't sell. Can't go too far wrong there and Justin, who's in charge there, really cares.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

gipsey said:


> Not sure if its already been posted but obris morgan has the aegis on pre order for what you get its a good buy imo. The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - AEGIS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


I got that email this morning, then forgot about it. Thanks for the reminder. though i am $279 lighter now... that certina is going to have to wait a bit longer


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> Tangramatic, a micro-brand out of Australia, make lovely Miyota powered watches. Find them for 50AUD off regular prices for a couple of more days
> 
> http://tangramatic.com.au/collections/39-alpha-automatic
> 
> ...


That dial is hilarious. Love it

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I posted this in the main affordable forum as well

Geckota K1 ....approx $160USD delivered

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2843562










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Seiko SNKK79 on stainless bracelet at Amazon for $58.97.

Robot Check


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

jamesGee said:


> Hey WuSsies! (Yes, I mean that as a good thing. )
> 
> Stumbled across a nifty Bulova on AreaTrend:
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96a128-watch-1681901015.aspx
> ...


I like everything about the watch, except for the dial!!!

If it came as something more clean and simple, without the open heart and roman numerals, with a champagne dial I would buy it in a heartbeat as I have been wanting something in this style for ages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon has another Seiko Recraft for $89.99. I have a Recraft with a brown leather strap, and the strap is really nice for such an inexpensive watch.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN45-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00RZCX14S


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

gipsey said:


> Not sure if its already been posted but obris morgan has the aegis on pre order for what you get its a good buy imo. http://www.obrismorgan.com/aegis.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Now I am gutted with the timing for this. I have been looking for a full lume dial watch with no bezel, or a silver bezel at the very least. Looking at the options I would choose the brushed white dial with silver bezel and black/blue hands which would be perfect for me.

Unfortunately as I did not know about this watch I have just bought an Invicta with the plan to change the bezel and hands!!!!!

The fact that this watch comes with a super engineer bracelet and a Miyota 9015 would have been an instant purchase but I have already spent my funds, dammit!!!!!!!!!!

I might have to raid the savings and finally sell some watches to fund this purchase.

This thread is dangerous!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Amazon has another Seiko Recraft for $89.99. I have a Recraft with a brown leather strap, and the strap is really nice for such an inexpensive watch.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN45-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00RZCX14S


I like everything on this watch except the hands: too short imho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Massdrop has the Seiko Core SNN Chrono in two different colors. Brown dial/leather is $74.99 after 10 backers and the PVD/black/bracelet is $104.99. Shipping is $7.50 within the US.










https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-snn-watch

Not an out of this world amazing deal but still the best price I've found.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery has an Oris Artelier display model, model 0162375824054MB-SD, on sale -- easily the best-looking of the Artelier models in my estimation.
Add a pair of $8 men's sunglasses; use code 'WINTER95' at checkout, and enter The Watchery through the BeFrugal website and with the rebate it nets out to *$715.43*. From what I can see, this watch sells for more than $1,000 used; from $1,150 to more than $1,600 new on gray market.

Oris 0162375824054MB-SD Watches,Men's Artelier Automatic Stainless Steel Black and Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

gipsey said:


> Not sure if its already been posted but obris morgan has the aegis on pre order for what you get its a good buy imo. The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces - AEGIS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


wow. thanks so much for posting, just what I was looking for.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Whoa ...

For about the next 4 hours, Upscale Time has the stealthy Glycine Incursore PVD automatic for $399. It's selling for about $200 more at Jet and is $1,000 or more most other places.

http://www.upscaletime.com/glycine-...teel-automatic-men-s-watch-3874-999-lbk9.aspx


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Whoa ...
> 
> For about the next 4 hours, Upscale Time has the stealthy Glycine Incursore PVD automatic for $399. It's selling for about $200 more at Jet and is $1,000 or more most other places.
> 
> http://www.upscaletime.com/glycine-...teel-automatic-men-s-watch-3874-999-lbk9.aspx


They sell for even less on Ebay.

Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 3874 999 LB9B | eBay


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Amazon has another Seiko Recraft for $89.99. I have a Recraft with a brown leather strap, and the strap is really nice for such an inexpensive watch.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN45-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00RZCX14S


Thank you! I've had a bad itch for a prototipo and this scratches that itch a hundred times over. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 37mm Seiko Automatic SNK809 for $57.34. This is $7.00 below the average according to 3xCamel. 
It's $55.00 at Skywatches, but they are out of stock. Other colors here.
Don't forget you can also get it with the bracelet at Skywatches for $57.00.

View attachment 6918706


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robangel said:


> They really are excellent watches for the money. If I didn't already have an Obris Morgan Explorer II and two Pradatas--I'd be all over the Aegis. The Pradatas look a bit too much like the Aegis to me--(actually adding in some Explorer influence) for me to justify grabbing a somewhat similar looking Aegis watch. Adding the 4:00 crown to the Aegis does look good though, IMO.
> 
> If you don't have an Obris Morgan and like the look, they're attractive, nicely finished watches made of better grade materials/components--definitely worth a look @$279. Unless they've improved on the DLC black coat finish, I'd avoid it--on the Pradatas at least, it was a tad bit soft. Brushed stainless is a bit more forgiving than the blasted finish---the right steel wool can remove micro scratches from the brushed steel finish. The solid, Pelican style box and extra genuine rubber band are icing on the cake.
> 
> When I had my quibbles about my DLC finish, guys from here PM'd me, making offers, as they don't have large production runs. I didn't sell. Can't go too far wrong there and Justin, who's in charge there, really cares.


Realized, as someone once said, re. a pictureless post I made:--"A thousand words is worth a single picture"

With that in mind, here's the Obris Morgan 'Aegis', available on preorder for $279. Obviously, there's a lot of customization options available and it does come with some nice extras. The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces









Here's the previous--no longer in production Pradata. Resale values have been good.

 


Here's the last model they offered, the Explorer II, which 'may' see another production run....











I'm on the fence--I think that the Aegis being something of a continuation of quality, known entities, it should be good. Personally, the Pradata and the Explorer II have similar elements and I'll just wait and see what Justin at Obris Morgan comes up with next that's markedly different.

He and O.M. take their time, but they make good watches. Besides, I'd rather have it 'right' rather than fast---and possibly problematic...


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

So like that Explorer II. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

Looks like a sweet deal. I'd be on board if the name "obris morgan" didn't sound like the worst thing on the planet to me. I just can't get past it. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you saying that you prefer a bit of "Deerfun"


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

OOasis said:


> Looks like a sweet deal. I'd be on board if the name "obris morgan" didn't sound like the worst thing on the planet to me. I just can't get past it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Awww, come'on, OOasis, don't be so dry! When it comes to Asian companies looking for 'Western' sounding brand names that have a bit of panache or cachet, Obris Morgan did a lot better than these guys!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/hgrant/23-hilariously-bad-knockoff-brands


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Revue Thommen Pilot Automatic Chronograph $577*

Revue Thommen Pilot Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Tachymeter Day Date Swiss Watch 17060.6137 is $577 at Amazon

Robot Check


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Looks like a sweet deal. I'd be on board if the name "obris morgan" didn't sound like the worst thing on the planet to me. I just can't get past it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


Give it a month or two, you'll get used to it. I used to feel the same way.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OOasis said:


> Looks like a sweet deal. I'd be on board if the name "obris morgan" didn't sound like the worst thing on the planet to me. I just can't get past it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


I would suggest never getting one of these.....they have a model called Skindiver










Sorrh for the OT comment

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Armida Watches are supposedly having a 15% off sale starting today Feb 3rd to Feb 17th for the Chinese New Year holiday.

I tried their webstore this morning and the price was not reduced, I wonder if there is a coupon code needed. I tried to add a watch to the cart and check out and the cost was still 350$ (A1 42 SS for this example).

Anybody here managed to get a rebate?

S.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Dior diamond ceramic automatic for $1650. MSRP $7600. Looks like a nice deal for the laaaadies.

Dior VIII Diamond Automatic White Ceramic and Stainless Steel Ladies Watch CD1245E3C002 - Dior - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Armida Watches are supposedly having a 15% off sale starting today Feb 3rd to Feb 17th for the Chinese New Year holiday.
> 
> I tried their webstore this morning and the price was not reduced, I wonder if there is a coupon code needed. I tried to add a watch to the cart and check out and the cost was still 350$ (A1 42 SS for this example).
> 
> ...


Starts Feb 5 per their site.
http://www.armidawatches.com/collection.php


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I was been enamored with the 3-hand version of this watch for a couple of years after seeing one on the sales forum right after it was sold. I've been looking at it on and off, but it's amazing that some photos make it look fabulous, while others make it look meh. What's everyone's thoughts of these Arteliers?



WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watchery has an Oris Artelier display model, model 0162375824054MB-SD, on sale -- easily the best-looking of the Artelier models in my estimation.
> Add a pair of $8 men's sunglasses; use code 'WINTER95' at checkout, and enter The Watchery through the BeFrugal website and with the rebate it nets out to *$715.43*. From what I can see, this watch sells for more than $1,000 used; from $1,150 to more than $1,600 new on gray market.
> 
> Oris 0162375824054MB-SD Watches,Men's Artelier Automatic Stainless Steel Black and Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches
> ...


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Massdrop have the SARB065 Cocktail Time again for $329.99 plus $7.50 shipping (16.00 to Australia) with a minimum of 10 purchases.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

taike said:


> Starts Feb 5 per their site.
> COLLECTION


Somebody keep them on "price hike before the sale" watch, please.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

taike said:


> Starts Feb 5 per their site.
> COLLECTION


Thanks!!

Sorry I misread this info... 

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Somebody keep them on "price hike before the sale" watch, please.


Their prices are fixed and stable for years on their watches....

Won't happen for sure!!

S.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Obris Fun. Deer Morgan.
That has a ring to it!



Redback said:


> Are you saying that you prefer a bit of "Deerfun"
> 
> View attachment 6920258


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

gregington said:


> Massdrop have the SARB065 Cocktail Time again for $329.99 plus $7.50 shipping (16.00 to Australia) with a minimum of 10 purchases.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


Regarding the always popular here, but seldom seen in the USA "Japanese domestic market" intended Seiko SARB065--"Cocktail Time'---I haven't been as delighted with a watch in quite some time as I have with this beauty. It really is stealth elegance. The dial's not quite light blue, not quite pure silver--it sort of color shifts, picking up a bit of the surrounding color spectrum. The shiny black, almost patent leather like finished wrist band with deployment clasp, has subtle blue stitching. It's 'old school' looking in some ways I suppose--although it's not a smallish dial, but personally I think its good taste is timeless. Sort of reminds me of early 1970's Omega Seamasters.

It's dropped to $360 on Amazon--it was stuck at $370 for a while there, then $367, so Mass Drop's $337.49 inc. delivery, no tax outside of California, makes it good deal. Can't predict the USD to Japanese Yen exchange rate getting any more favorable than it is now, but this is about as good as it's been in 7--8 years....


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

gregington said:


> Massdrop have the SARB065 Cocktail Time again for $329.99 plus $7.50 shipping (16.00 to Australia) with a minimum of 10 purchases.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


I'm trying so hard to say no to this...

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, it's quartz. Yeah, it's a brand that's not necessarily respected. But I think I love these!

Jomashop - Search

Brooklyn Watch Co. "Casual Cadman" GMTs. While I hate those "more open than the actual date" date windows, I think it works great for a GMT dial! Big, though - 46mm, which I know will be off-putting for those without a behemoth wrist.

Coupon code 'CKFS11' knocks the $5.99 shipping off. The prices seem to be about $40+ better than elsewhere.

I'm especially digging the ones in the second photo.


----------



## hudson44 (Jan 20, 2015)

I looked at the cocktail time on Mass drop as well.... But by the time you convert that to Canadian, it's $10 less than what's currently on Amazon.ca. Stupid low dollar! Have to wait for the exchange to get better or pick one up 2nd hand..... Or wrist.... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuincy (Oct 21, 2015)

taike said:


> smille76 said:
> 
> 
> > Armida Watches are supposedly having a 15% off sale starting today Feb 3rd to Feb 17th for the Chinese New Year holiday.
> ...


Any previous Armida customers in the US get charged for import tax? Since I missed out on the OM Aegis pre-order this just might be my Plan B.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yeah, it's quartz. Yeah, it's a brand that's not necessarily respected. But I think I love these!
> 
> Jomashop - Search
> 
> ...


That gold, with the white face looks pretty good--just wondering how the 46mm size 'wears'....A lot of GMTs look way too busy for me, but here, they pull it off nicely. 


But we have the Detroit Watch Company. here's the Brooklyn. I went to college in Kalamazoo, Michigan--just down the road from Climax, Michigan and a little ways from Hell, Michigan---I might just wait for them to make watches labeled with 'hometown pride' in a similar way...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Cuincy said:


> Any previous Armida customers in the US get charged for import tax? Since I missed out on the OM Aegis pre-order this just might be my Plan B.


Well, if you decide you really prefer the O.M. and can wait, apparently they'll be reopening orders in a few months. If interested,check back periodically. They don't rush production--they seem pretty focused on quality. The watches are a lot better than Justin's English, but then again, his English is a million times better than my Chinese!

Dear Customers,

So so much appreciate for all of yours support and attention to the project.

The order exceed our supply limited in first 48 hours. It's super encourage to us.

In order to better Prepare the fulfillment on 22th March. We will temporary stop taking new order from today.

And re-open to take order again at arround the end of April.

During the period, we will keep update the project progress in Website and FB.

Thank You So Much to All of your back and bring the amazing and wonderful run!


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

gregington said:


> Massdrop have the SARB065 Cocktail Time again for $329.99 plus $7.50 shipping (16.00 to Australia) with a minimum of 10 purchases.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


Passed last time, jumped this time


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Regarding the always popular here, but seldom seen in the USA "Japanese domestic market" intended Seiko SARB065--"Cocktail Time'---I haven't been as delighted with a watch in quite some time as I have with this beauty. It really is stealth elegance. The dial's not quite light blue, not quite pure silver--it sort of color shifts, picking up a bit of the surrounding color spectrum. The shiny black, almost patent leather like finished wrist band with deployment clasp, has subtle blue stitching. It's 'old school' looking in some ways I suppose--although it's not a smallish dial, but personally I think its good taste is timeless. Sort of reminds me of early 1970's Omega Seamasters.
> 
> It's dropped to $360 on Amazon--it was stuck at $370 for a while there, then $367, so Mass Drop's $337.49 inc. delivery, no tax outside of California, makes it good deal. Can't predict the USD to Japanese Yen exchange rate getting any more favorable than it is now, but this is about as good as it's been in 7--8 years....


With CA tax and delivery it came to $362.80 so still a savings of ~$30 over amazon...if you don't mind waiting forever to get your watch.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

gregington said:


> Massdrop have the SARB065 Cocktail Time again for $329.99 plus $7.50 shipping (16.00 to Australia) with a minimum of 10 purchases.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


I ordered one, so excited!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Cuincy said:


> Any previous Armida customers in the US get charged for import tax? Since I missed out on the OM Aegis pre-order this just might be my Plan B.


That's a great plan B ! Quality, finish and lume are a few notches above OM on the Armida watches, you won't be disappointed!

S.


----------



## timh (Aug 18, 2014)

I jumped per on this last time it was on MassDrop...so glad I did. Just as beautiful as everyone says. I even kinda like the "backwards" strap.

[wQUOTE=Robangel;25421770]Regarding the always popular here, but seldom seen in the USA "Japanese domestic market" intended Seiko SARB065--"Cocktail Time'---I haven't been as delighted with a watch in quite some time as I have with this beauty. It really is stealth elegance. The dial's not quite light blue, not quite pure silver--it sort of color shifts, picking up a bit of the surrounding color spectrum. The shiny black, almost patent leather like finished wrist band with deployment clasp, has subtle blue stitching. It's 'old school' looking in some ways I suppose--although it's not a smallish dial, but personally I think its good taste is timeless. Sort of reminds me of early 1970's Omega Seamasters.

It's dropped to $360 on Amazon--it was stuck at $370 for a while there, then $367, so Mass Drop's $337.49 inc. delivery, no tax outside of California, makes it good deal. Can't predict the USD to Japanese Yen exchange rate getting any more favorable than it is now, but this is about as good as it's been in 7--8 years....



[/QUOTE]


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Edox Hydro-Sub Quartz for $299! Ashford: Edox 53200-3OCA-NIN Was: $448.95 Now: $299 and Free shipping. offer

I probably will hold out to see if autos dip under their previous low of $499 (yeah, I know, doubtful), but I do really dig the orange-ish bezel on this one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Accuswiss Murren automatic 63B176 at World of Watches ... use coupon code 'WINTER30' and the BeFrugal rebate and it nets out to $290 and change. Outside the WoW family of websites it seems to be selling for at least $424.

SW200 movement and a sharp looker. I love retro-looking dress watches like this, and I like its more modern 40mm case size. Super-tempted.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/bulov...ine-leather-silver-tone-dial-accuswiss-63b176


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

I bought a similar Baume et Mercier Capeland (model 10083) from Joma 2 weeks ago for $1,075.00, it's now going for $1,800.00; I got it at the perfect timing!


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ordered mine on Sunday night and I can't wait for it to get here! Picked up the Black Dial/Red Lock/Rubber Strap version for $356.00; that was a deal that I simply could not pass up! Pictures will be posted as soon as it arrives!



valuewatchguy said:


> Edit: this is the quartz movement
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Edox Hydro-Sub Quartz for $299! Ashford: Edox 53200-3OCA-NIN Was: $448.95 Now: $299 and Free shipping. offer
> 
> I probably will hold out to see if autos dip under their previous low of $499 (yeah, I know, doubtful), but I do really dig the orange-ish bezel on this one.


Geez! This watch just gets cheaper and cheaper! I'm with you on the auto... Fingers crossed the pricing drops further.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

OCEAN7 LM-2AD Ana-digi watch on $299 clearance at OCEAN7

Clearance! :: OCEAN7 LM-2AD Analog/Digital Closeout - Final sale, no returns or exchanges. 90 day warranty

I bought one of these used recently and I really like it. The plastic sport strap it comes with? Meh, not so much.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon has a 20% off Presidents Day Sale. Happy hunting!

Robot Check


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Helson Watches

10%OFF for all their watches during the Chinese New Year holidays. The code is CNY, I managed to try a bunch of codes and this one works....so you can pull the trigger tonight!!

Only thing, your watch will ship in two weeks because they will be closed during this period.

S.

EDIT: Maranez watches coming from the same factory will be 20% OFF during this period. Armida will be in the middle with a 15% off.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nixon Men's 48-20 Gun Rose Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch With Leather Band $125 big discount


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I absolutely adored that Nixon until I saw that it was 52mm. 

edit: this is what this thread does...now I'm looking around for a similarly-theme Citizen or something...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Here's an oddball deal. Saks Off 5th has a Fortis square chronograph for $1600. That's $300 cheaper than the closest I can find it.

Square Chronograph Stainless Steel Leather Strap Watch - SaksOff5th


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Our friend the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT is back. White dial at World of Watches, coupon code 'WINTER75' takes it to $825, and the Be Frugal rebate nets it to *$726*.

Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

It's an exquisite watch. Here's mine.


----------



## snoboardp (Apr 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Amazon has a 20% off Presidents Day Sale. Happy hunting!
> 
> Robot Check


http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-TIST01...-6&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Tissot+visodate

Visodate in black is $340. Wow.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Found the Fortis Men's 595.11.16 L.01 Flieger Cockpit Olive Self-Wind Black Stainless Steel Watch for $343 after 20% discount (PREZDAY20). Lowest price according to camel and to my memory as well. Not a bad deal at all. 
Robot Check

















RyanD said:


> Amazon has a 20% off Presidents Day Sale. Happy hunting!
> 
> Robot Check


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> I absolutely adored that Nixon until I saw that it was 52mm.
> 
> edit: this is what this thread does...now I'm looking around for a similarly-theme Citizen or something...


Its only 48mm if that helps you. I think Amazon has it wrong. This is a 48-20. The size is in the name.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Our friend the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT is back. White dial at World of Watches, coupon code 'WINTER75' takes it to $825, and the Be Frugal rebate nets it to *$726*.
> 
> Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> It's an exquisite watch. Here's mine.


Now THAT is a watch. It's to a point where slotting that beauty in would make it pretty easy for me to 'forget' about a number of other watches in my collection...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

snoboardp said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-TIST01...-6&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Tissot+visodate
> 
> Visodate in black is $340. Wow.


Ooops--back up to $423.99. Amazon leaves little room/time for indecision. FYI, they used computerized algorithms that constantly calculate customer demand patterns and adjust price accordingly. Unless you pull the trigger quickly there, you can be left out in the cold.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Ooops--back up to $423.99. Amazon leaves little room/time for indecision. FYI, they used computerized algorithms that constantly calculate customer demand patterns and adjust price accordingly. Unless you pull the trigger quickly there, you can be left out in the cold.


You have to apply "prezday20". Still working for me.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Ooops--back up to $423.99. Amazon leaves little room/time for indecision. FYI, they used computerized algorithms that constantly calculate customer demand patterns and adjust price accordingly. Unless you pull the trigger quickly there, you can be left out in the cold.


Gotta add code...

*Order Summary*


Items:$423.99Shipping & handling:$18.98Free Shipping:-$18.98Watch savings:-$84.80[HR][/HR] Total before tax:$339.19Estimated tax to be collected:$0.00[HR][/HR] *Order total:**$339.19*
*Order Summary*


Items:$423.99Shipping & handling:$18.98Free Shipping:-$18.98Watch savings:-$84.80[HR][/HR] Total before tax:$339.19Estimated tax to be collected:$0.00[HR][/HR] *Order total:**$339.19*


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

*PREZDAY20 takes it to $790 before tax.









*


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Forgot to mention that Befrugal is offering 8.5% cashback on watches/jewelry at Amazon. That should sweeten all the watch deals!


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Can't get link or pic to copy using my phone for some reason but:

Amazon has the Tissot PR100 38mm auto

Men's T0494071603100 PR 100 Silver Automatic Dial Watch

$253.27 before tax after applying "prezday20"


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Gotta add code...
> 
> *Order Summary*
> 
> ...


Ahh--add prezday20 .....Good for those who are up for a Visodate. It's usually harder to find the black dial model on sale--very nice look. I don't ever recall seeing the back dial, gold tone case below $400--Right now Jomashop's got it at $419--on 'flash sale' through tomorrow, but make sure they don't send you the smallest size wristband.

PREZDAY20 does NOT work on the black dial, gold PVD case Visodate on Amazon.

But how annoying--nothing besides WUS, alerted me to this--I have purchased a lot of watches from Amazon, including two just this week --I have Amazon Prime and they carpet bomb me with their vfe-campaign-response ads. Yet I went through all my mail, then as I clicked on yesterday's Amazon 75% off selection, then today's 70% off watch selection, went to 'your account'-- 'today's deals' and checked all the subheadings under that,_ nothing_ about prezday20--no mention of presidents day at all. I looked and looked. Sort of feel snookered and I shop pretty hard and that doesn't often happen. Look, learn and listen and remember, there's power in numbers (and words) here....

Haha--after posting this--I went back and typed in 'Presidents day sale'-I got this, LOL:









$29.99--
*President's Day Sale Outdoor Banner 24" X 72" long lasting*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Amazon has a 20% off Presidents Day Sale.  Happy hunting!
> 
> Robot Check


I'm seeing some watches that are hundreds less than other sites (Hamilton Men's H77726351 Khaki Aviation Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch); and some that are still hundreds more even after the discount (that Speedmaster black dial with the white subdials -- way cheaper at multiple other sites).

This is going to take some real detective work. We need all of our best people on it. Stat!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oris Aquis orange or black for $790.

Robot Check

Robot Check


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Edit nvm


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oris Aquis orange or black for $790.
> 
> Robot Check
> 
> ...


I'm showing $987


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

You need to add the 'prezday20' coupon code at checkout.

Great minds think alike, eh, colgex?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Fortis auto for $451.

Robot Check


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer, H76455133, $512.57. Damn, that's sharp.

Robot Check


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Theres an Orient on Amazons site that I like and the %20 off works on it however I really can't get over the Orient insignia. As a matter of fact name "Orient" even bugs me. Lol


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

I really need to unsubscribe from this thread; caused me to make my first impulse watch purchase.

Granted it was cheap. Picked up a Seiko SNK803 from Amazon with the Presidents' Day 20% off for $46 shipped. Plan to use it as base for my first mod. Guaranteed I'll spend more on the crystal, dial, and hand set than the watch itself...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has IWC for up to 45% off.  This one is nice.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Theres an Orient on Amazons site that I like and the %20 off works on it however I really can't get over the Orient insignia. As a matter of fact name "Orient" even bugs me. Lol


Yes--The 'Orient' motif turns me off too. Same with Squale, with their cartoonish shark surround over the brand name on dial of many of their divers. Without, I might have bought this Orient last week for $120, back to $140 now--but that's still cheaper than Amazon anyway you look at it. Elegant watch still.....Orient Automatic Mens Watch ER24002W FER24002W CER24002W SER24002W


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I figured it out--more than just the name "Orient"--but that jobby doo 'design' over the actual word "Orient" sort of whispers: "Cheap Chinese take out joint lamp--decoration" to me....

Shame--because they do make a pretty decent watch--Since 2001, it has been a subsidiary of Seiko



Robangel said:


> Yes--The 'Orient' motif turns me off too. Same with Squale, with their cartoonish shark surround over the brand name on dial of many of their divers. Without, I might have bought this Orient last week for $120, back to $140 now--but that's still cheaper than Amazon anyway you look at it. Elegant watch still.....Orient Automatic Mens Watch ER24002W FER24002W CER24002W SER24002W


Aye--on second look--they have a very similar looking model at $122, no tax, free shipping for those who are fine with the Orient brand name as presented.


Orient ER24003W Automatic Mens Watch


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You need to add the 'prezday20' coupon code at checkout.
> 
> Great minds think alike, eh, colgex?


Is the bracelet model available?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Had to pull the trigger on this one. With the 'prezday20' coupon code it was $19.91 with shipping AND state tax.

Robot Check


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Seiko SNKN41 automatic for $101.50 at Amazon using PREZDAY20 coupon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN41-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00RZCX1G6/


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This is a bargain price. This watch is fantastic. I have it and I'm very pleased. Sadly I paid close to this price for a used one. Dang it!











WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer, H76455133, $512.57. Damn, that's sharp.
> 
> Robot Check
> 
> View attachment 6944937


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The story of the Orient logo: A Passion For Automatic Watches: The Meaning of Orient's Logo

I actually like the name Orient and has more meaning than Seiko or Citizen for example.  I associate the name with the Orient Express which has a similar logo like Orient Watch Co.  And the Orient is a place I would love to explore some day.  The logo on their watch faces is usually pretty small so you won't even notice it unless you look really close.

Great company and great watches with a lot of value for the money.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer, H76455133, $512.57. Damn, that's sharp.
> 
> Robot Check
> 
> View attachment 6944937


Nice watch but looks like Amazon bumped the price  The Amazon price is now up to $667 (the coupon does not work for aftermarket sellers), and with tax, it comes to $581 for me.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Seiko SNKN41 automatic for $101.50 at Amazon using PREZDAY20 coupon.
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN41-Analog-Display-Automatic/dp/B00RZCX1G6/


I'd pull the trigger if the hands were a little longer. 








For me, between this and a couple others in the Recraft series, Seiko came close but no cigar.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

This Zeno is $269.99 after a $10 coupon and the prezday20 code. ETA 2824. One left.

Robot Check


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> I'd pull the trigger if the hands were a little longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. I had this one in my cart today but couldn't get past the hour hand.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

brahman said:


> Same here. I had this one in my cart today but couldn't get past the hour hand.


Looks like a pass or a mod candidate to me, too.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

For all you Ozzies out there Ozsale has AV-8 watches from $49 AU

http://www.ozsale.com.au/ItemsList.aspx?cid=10&saleID=ZkJmWPVznEOH_1W6GjAPCA#Watches







Supermarine Seafire is $69 plus $9.95 delivery, second watch delivery is free. Same watch is $138 US on Amazon.....pretty sure this represents a bargain!


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

AV-8 Lancaster Bomber $49AU ($35 US)





















ozsale.com.au


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

T


eggnspoons said:


> AV-8 Lancaster Bomber $49AU ($35 US)
> 
> View attachment 6948889
> View attachment 6948897
> ...


do they ship to U.S.?

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Apparently not :-(


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> AV-8 Lancaster Bomber $49AU ($35 US)
> 
> View attachment 6948889
> View attachment 6948897
> ...


That's a hell of a deal. It's about half the cheapest US I've gotten one for on Amazon in the past.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Orient 41mm FDB08005W "Esteem" Automatic Watch USD$93.41 plus delivery with code PREZDAY20. Approx AUD$140.00 delivered to Australia.
This is the lowest price on Amazon since records were kept (Nov 2011) at 3xCamel.


----------



## michaelpaul71 (Feb 25, 2015)

If I didn't have 2 watches coming in the mail, I'd jump at this Orange Monster for sure. Great deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

snoboardp said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-TIST01...-6&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Tissot+visodate
> 
> Visodate in black is $340. Wow.


Indeed! I have also seen the gold version with the same black dial and looks great also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

michaelpaul71 said:


> If I didn't have 2 watches coming in the mail, I'd jump at this Orange Monster for sure. Great deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What orange monster deal ?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jomashop has some decent deals running. In addition to what is in the photo, they have a $600 coupon on James Bond Omegas.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Had to pull the trigger on this one. With the 'prezday20' coupon code it was $19.91 with shipping AND state tax.
> 
> Robot Check
> 
> View attachment 6946393


Will that bezel fit on an invicta 8926OB mod?

Prime price currently $17.76 - nice price for a rotating bezel  And a spare bracelet to boot.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> AV-8 Lancaster Bomber $49AU ($35 US)
> 
> View attachment 6948889
> View attachment 6948897
> ...


I love the 8-ball date window. And I don't think I've even seen a 0 pip before.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Northlander said:


> The story of the Orient logo: A Passion For Automatic Watches: The Meaning of Orient's Logo
> 
> I actually like the name Orient and has more meaning than Seiko or Citizen for example. I associate the name with the Orient Express which has a similar logo like Orient Watch Co. And the Orient is a place I would love to explore some day. The logo on their watch faces is usually pretty small so you won't even notice it unless you look really close.
> 
> Great company and great watches with a lot of value for the money.


Exactly..what is not to like of two lions holding a shield?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

michaelpaul71 said:


> If I didn't have 2 watches coming in the mail, I'd jump at this Orange Monster for sure. Great deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What orange monster deal?? Did I miss something?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I think he was reffering to the Oris diver posted a couple of pages ago, not the Seiko Monster.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> What orange monster deal?? Did I miss something?


Apparently we all did. I didn't see a post, recently, about an Orange Monster deal.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

*$1195 *via code *"DMOONBM545"










Baume and Mercier Capeland Black Dial Black Alligator Leather Men's Watch 10084 - Capeland - Baume & Mercier - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
*


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

jisham said:


> Prime price currently $17.76 - nice price for a rotating bezel  And a spare bracelet to boot.


That price made me grab it. $13 and change shipped after the discount.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Montblanc Star 4810 Silver Guilloche Dial Black Leather Automatic Men's Watch 105858 - Montblanc - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop










$1895 It usually goes for mid $2ks


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

FYI, there are also a lot of Hadley Roma straps and clasps 20% off on Amazon with the PREZDAY20 code. With eBates and other cashback sites, there's some decent deals to be had. I just ordered a rose gold butterfly deployant for about $10 cheaper than I can find anywhere else.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Apologies if this has been posted already, but due to the CNY meaning the following are closed for a while, there are savings to be had if you order during this time-

Helson watches 10% discount

http://www.helsonwatch.com/watches.php

Armida watches 15% discount

http://www.armidawatches.com/collection.php

And the best discount is to be had at Maranez with 20% off!

http://www.maranez.com/watches.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........just when we thought it was safe to go back in the water, a Kontiki deal has returned yet again!!!! Eterna KonTiki Mens Watch Model: 1220.41.63.1183


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I got that email also but did some research and found a post stating it has been down to $479.00, is that true? Anyone?

thanks,

Rob



dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........just when we thought it was safe to go back in the water, a Kontiki deal has returned yet again!!!! Eterna KonTiki Mens Watch Model: 1220.41.63.1183


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

[EDIT: lost context without the quote, I'm talking about the Mickey Mouse watch on Amazon]

I pulled the trigger at $17.76 (before discount).... and I swear every time someone buys one, the price drops by $0.01. I've been watching it all morning, and it's slowly been dropping and is now at $17.35 (before discount).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........just when we thought it was safe to go back in the water, a Kontiki deal has returned yet again!!!! Eterna KonTiki Mens Watch Model: 1220.41.63.1183


For those on the fence, buy it. You won't regret it. The KonTiki chrono I got exceeded my high expectations, and has skyrocketed up my collection to being one of my favorite watches.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Rado D-Star R15329103 Men's Watch

$558 with code AFFSTAR558 Great price imo!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice deals on Eterna

Single pusher triple date $999
Men's Soleure Auto Multi-Function Black Crocodile Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

Pulsometer Chrono $829 (lowest I've seen)
Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches

Remember to add coupons and cash back to save over $100 more.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This Corum is heavily discounted, probably the most inexpensive I've seen one. It has an 18k rose gold bezel $2449

Men's Admiral's Cup Legend Auto Brown Genuine Alligator Grey Dial | World of Watches

Again, same deal, add the coupons and cashback and trim ~$200 down.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........just when we thought it was safe to go back in the water, a Kontiki deal has returned yet again!!!! Eterna KonTiki Mens Watch Model: 1220.41.63.1183


befrugal offers 7%


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

The brass Maranez Rawai is tempting with 20% off but why an ACRYLIC crystal????


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

karlito said:


> The brass Maranez Rawai is tempting with 20% off but why an ACRYLIC crystal????


Because they cost $10 to replace, and you can fix scratches with toothpaste, a cloth, and 10 minutes of your time.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

For the Gemnation deals, it shows you can't return or exchange it so you only have the warranty if something is wrong with it. Nice deal for $557 after 7% cash back.



> Important Note: Daily Deals cannot be returned or exchanged, but still qualify for warranty and other terms. Cannot be combined with coupons or promo codes.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Omega Planet Ocean White Ceramic $3675

http://www.authenticwatches.com/omega-seamaster-planet-ocean-23230422104001.html#.VrTxJ3OEbqD

2% befrugal cashback


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

colgex said:


> Nice deals on Eterna
> 
> Pulsometer Chrono $829 (lowest I've seen)
> Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches


What a beautiful timepiece!

A big thank you to all deal hunters.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

jisham said:


> [EDIT: lost context without the quote, I'm talking about the Mickey Mouse watch on Amazon]
> 
> I pulled the trigger at $17.76 (before discount).... and I swear every time someone buys one, the price drops by $0.01. I've been watching it all morning, and it's slowly been dropping and is now at $17.35 (before discount).


Hilarious. Down to $17.31, which for some reason prompted me to get in. $13.85 shipped. Going to pair it with one of those discounted 22mm nato straps from BestBuy. Is this a good use of $15? No, probably not. Do I blame this forum? Yes, yes I do.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

DC Lavman said:


> Hilarious. Down to $17.31, which for some reason prompted me to get in. $13.85 shipped. Going to pair it with one of those discounted 22mm nato straps from BestBuy. Is this a good use of $15? No, probably not. Do I blame this forum? Yes, yes I do.


My purchase appears to have sent it down to $17.24. Price adjustment!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

There's a coupon for $75 off $750+, brings it down to $755, Befrugal has 12% rebate, $655. Can't beat that with a stick...

Does anyone know what movement is inside? Eterna leaves that blank on their webpage, is it another 7750 or an in-house calibre?



kostasd87 said:


> What a beautiful timepiece!
> 
> A big thank you to all deal hunters.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Duplicate, sorry/


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Add to CartCorum Admiral's Cup Legend 42 Automatic Chronograph Steel Mens Watch Calendar - 984.101.20-V705-FH10

$2,499

http://www.watchesandbeyond.com/item.asp?model=984.101.20-V705-FH10


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Thrax said:


> Because they cost $10 to replace, and you can fix scratches with toothpaste, a cloth, and 10 minutes of your time.


Scratches? I've never come across any scratches on all my sapphire crystals, they usually have a Mohs scale somewhere between 8-9 so I don't think I have anything at home/work that is hard enough to scratch that (maybe my wife's engagement ring?)
I see the acrylic being used to complete a vintage look, also because it is also cheaper and lighter. Would love to see bronze being used instead of brass tho


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DC Lavman said:


> Hilarious. Down to $17.31, which for some reason prompted me to get in. $13.85 shipped. Going to pair it with one of those discounted 22mm nato straps from BestBuy. Is this a good use of $15? No, probably not. Do I blame this forum? Yes, yes I do.


My proudest moment on the Heads Up! thread. I started a rush on buying less-than-$20 Mickey Mouse watches.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My proudest moment on the Heads Up! thread. I started a rush on buying less-than-$20 Mickey Mouse watches.


With my available Discover cash back it came to $0.40. Couldn't resist.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

WTW, sometimes I think you're a deep cover sales agent for a shady Gray Market dealer conglomerate, I swear.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

friendofpugs said:


> WTW, sometimes I think you're a deep cover sales agent for a shady Gray Market dealer conglomerate, I swear.


Nope. I just have a job/life that has me on the Internet too often snooping, _and_ a watch bargain hunting obsession. Sometimes (but not lately), finding the deals and sharing them here scratches the itch enough for me that I don't pull the trigger myself.

Hmmm ... maybe I should figure out a way to get these stores to pay me for this...

Everybody who's buying a Mickey watch -- we should set a day after everybody gets theirs where we all wear them and post in the "What are you wearing?" thread. Sort of a WRUW flash mob.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Everybody who's buying a Mickey watch -- we should set a day after everybody gets theirs where we all wear them and post in the "What are you wearing?" thread. Sort of a WRUW flash mob.


I'm in.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My proudest moment on the Heads Up! thread. I started a rush on buying less-than-$20 Mickey Mouse watches.


I don't like Mickey Mouse and I don't like watches on bracelets but I'm going to Disney for spring break so I bought one. I plan to wear it around the park and if anyone so much as comments on the watch I'm going to give it to them. If no one mentions it by the time we leave I'll set it down somewhere with a note attached. Should give me something to do while dealing with the crowds/hassle.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

DC Lavman said:


> My purchase appears to have sent it down to $17.24. Price adjustment!


Looks like a Dutch auction then!


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> What orange monster deal ?


I'm guessing he meant Obris Morgan

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nope. I just have a job/life that has me on the Internet too often snooping, _and_ a watch bargain hunting obsession. Sometimes (but not lately), finding the deals and sharing them here scratches the itch enough for me that I don't pull the trigger myself.
> 
> Hmmm ... maybe I should figure out a way to get these stores to pay me for this...
> 
> Everybody who's buying a Mickey watch -- we should set a day after everybody gets theirs where we all wear them and post in the "What are you wearing?" thread. Sort of a WRUW flash mob.


Sounds like a plan

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Aghhhh the kontiki got away again.......my wallet was worried for a second


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My proudest moment on the Heads Up! thread. I started a rush on buying less-than-$20 Mickey Mouse watches.


I'm in at $17.16, so $13.43 after the coupon code. Only $5.79 shipping and handling to the UK, so total outlay of $19.52. Looking forward to the WRUW flashmob!


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Tikhon said:


> I'm in at $17.16, so $13.43 after the coupon code. Only $5.79 shipping and handling to the UK, so total outlay of $19.52. Looking forward to the WRUW flashmob!


Getting it Monday (PRIME) for $15.17 with SNY Sales Tax......I can't wait.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> What orange monster deal ?


It was back on Page 124 - SkyWatches has the 43mm Seiko 5 Automatic Orange Monster SRP483K1 for USD$125.00 Delivered. (AUD$173.75)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

jisham said:


> Will that bezel fit on an invicta 8926OB mod?
> 
> Prime price currently $17.76 - nice price for a rotating bezel  And a spare bracelet to boot.


Not sure why but I ordered one.

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DC Lavman said:


> I'm in.


Ditto.


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Everybody who's buying a Mickey watch -- we should set a day after everybody gets theirs where we all wear them and post in the "What are you wearing?" thread. Sort of a WRUW flash mob.


I'm in. I'd suggest sometime late next week or early the following week to account for shipping speed. Friday the 12th perhaps?


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

billgerr said:


> Getting it Monday (PRIME) for $15.17 with SNY Sales Tax......I can't wait.


If only it had solid end-links, a sapphire AR crystal, and an ETA movement........


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 46mm Pulsar PW6009 for USD$55.62 plus delivery with code PREZDAY20. Approx AUD$88.00 delivered to Australia.
This is the lowest price on Amazon since records were kept (Nov 2014) at 3xCamel.


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Had to pull the trigger on this one. With the 'prezday20' coupon code it was $19.91 with shipping AND state tax.
> 
> Robot Check
> 
> View attachment 6946393


I bought this before the promotion--been wearing it for the week and cutting it no slack. Not bad for the price--and the WTF looks are priceless.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The one I picked up during a 3 second Amazon Lightning Deal last week (that I forgot to tell anybody about) had all of these...and I only paid $7.49 with no tax and free same day shipping! Oh yeah, they accidentally packed a Seamaster 007 Limited Edition in the box, too!



billgerr said:


> If only it had solid end-links, a sapphire AR crystal, and an ETA movement........


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tikhon said:


> I'm in at $17.16, so $13.43 after the coupon code. Only $5.79 shipping and handling to the UK, so total outlay of $19.52. Looking forward to the WRUW flashmob!


Did they give you an estimated time of arrival? I imagine yours would be among the latest to arrive, so we can set the WRUW Flash Mob off when yours gets there.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> The one I picked up during a 3 second Amazon Lightning Deal last week (that I forgot to tell anybody about) had all of these...and I only paid $7.49 with no tax and free same day shipping! Oh yeah, they accidentally packed a Seamaster 007 Limited Edition in the box, too!


Happy early April fools!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys it went up about 7% in the last couple of hours. You better act now before it becomes unaffordable.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Did they give you an estimated time of arrival? I imagine yours would be among the latest to arrive, so we can set the WRUW Flash Mob off when yours gets there.


The forecast is Feb 24 to Mar 2 for delivery. So some time around the end of this month would work for me.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine will be here on Sunday.



cairoanan said:


> Guys it went up about 7% in the last couple of hours. You better act now before it becomes unaffordable.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Guys it went up about 7% in the last couple of hours. You better act now before it becomes unaffordable.


Thanks! I always wanted a Mickey watch, the problem is that most of them are too small.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tikhon said:


> The forecast is Feb 24 to Mar 2 for delivery. So some time around the end of this month would work for me.


Then how about Leap Day? Monday, Feb. 29. Easy enough for everybody to remember.

Leap Day = Invade WRUW with your Mickey watch!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Re this Mickey Mouse watch buying - I can't help but chuckle when I think some poor shlub tracking this goes to his boss "you'll never believe it! The W002394 is flying off the shelf! I think we should call the factory to ramp up to meet this demand!"


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> The one I picked up during a 3 second Amazon Lightning Deal last week (that I forgot to tell anybody about) had all of these...and I only paid $7.49 with no tax and free same day shipping! Oh yeah, they accidentally packed a Seamaster 007 Limited Edition in the box, too!


I just bought a Berne diver, too. Unfortunately the dealer does not offer drone delivery.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I shouldn't browse this thread on my third whiskey... but I am totally in on the Mickey WRUW day.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow you guys are getting carried away over that Mickey Mouse Diver. Do you realise for USD$12.50 delivered you could get yourself something classy like a Hulk Deerfun Diver.
I can't link to the store or even write the name, so you will have to Google it yourself. It starts with "Ali" and ends in "Express".


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Redback said:


> Wow you guys are getting carried away over that Mickey Mouse Diver. Do you realise for USD$12.50 delivered you could get yourself something classy like a Hulk Deerfun Diver.
> I can't link to the store or even write the name, so you will have to Google it yourself. It starts with Ali and ends in xpress.
> View attachment 6959114


I must ponder why I shelled out $279 for the Obris Morgan Aegis. I'll get the DEERFUN faster and not have a mm added after purchase.
DEERFUN is actually the German-Dutch _Doerflein_ if one researches the history of this hallowed brand.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watch Locker via New Egg has the Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT, radio controlled and on bracelet, model CB0020-50E, for $198.

Looks like that beats the next-closest price by $57 -- not a bad margin down this low. I love the concept of a grab-and-go, radio-controlled watch, but find so many of Citizen's dials to be too busy for me. This one, however, isn't bad.

Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT Mens Watch CB0020-50E - Newegg.com


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watch Locker via New Egg has the Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT, radio controlled and on bracelet, model CB0020-50E, for $198.
> 
> Looks like that beats the next-closest price by $57 -- not a bad margin down this low. I love the concept of a grab-and-go, radio-controlled watch, but find so many of Citizen's dials to be too busy for me. This one, however, isn't bad.
> 
> ...


Wore this very watch today. It's a fantastic grab-and-go with a sapphire crystal and that is a stellar price. Just don't expect it to be a W002394. It's not.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........just when we thought it was safe to go back in the water, a Kontiki deal has returned yet again!!!! Eterna KonTiki Mens Watch Model: 1220.41.63.1183


Missed out again :-(


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> There's a coupon for $75 off $750+, brings it down to $755, Befrugal has 12% rebate, $655. Can't beat that with a stick...
> 
> Does anyone know what movement is inside? Eterna leaves that blank on their webpage, is it another 7750 or an in-house calibre?


It's ETA 2894


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

gregington said:


> Massdrop have the SARB065 Cocktail Time again for $329.99 plus $7.50 shipping (16.00 to Australia) with a minimum of 10 purchases.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


I finally caved in. This is going to look great on a brown alligator strap.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

15% disscount on armada watches is a good deal I think ! 

for example Armida A1 brass: 296$


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watch Locker via New Egg has the Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT, radio controlled and on bracelet, model CB0020-50E, for $198.
> 
> Looks like that beats the next-closest price by $57 -- not a bad margin down this low. I love the concept of a grab-and-go, radio-controlled watch, but find so many of Citizen's dials to be too busy for me. This one, however, isn't bad.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent watch and a bargain at this price. I have several of the Citizen A-T watches and the CB00XX series is one of my favorites. This model has the features/complications that really matter and the design is very usable. At a distance, the lettering of the cities drops out completely, leaving a clean uncluttered appearance. The lumed hands and markers contrast perfectly with the textured black dial. You can read the time at a glance easily. I like this model so well, I have it in the all black CB0025-56E and an earlier CB0006-51A white dial two tone version (rare). If it were not for my current addiction to auto divers, I doubt that I would wear anything but a Citizen A-T watch. Key features of this watch:

200M WR
43mm case diameter, 11mm thick, 23mm lug
Excellent stainless bracelet with solid links and ends
Sapphire Crystal
Hiqh quality lume - easily lasts through the night
Support for 26 time zones and 5 radio transmitters
Eco-Drive ... solar powered quartz
Ten month power reserve
Perpetual Calendar with auto adjust for DST


I don't know why these watches don't get more respect. I have heard them sometimes referred to dismissively as "gadget watches" and think that misses the point. I can see that if you are the type that loves to fiddle with a watch, an A-T watch would be boring and frustrating. After all, once you set it up properly, you need never adjust again unless you are changing time zones. Assuming you have access to radio signal and expose it to light regularly, a Citizen A-T watch will provide you accurate time to the split second and calendar date without any further adjustment for the life of the watch.

Although completely OT, I am taking the opportunity to post a photo (we all like pics) of my CB0006-51A. I don't believe it is in production any longer but it is simply a beautiful watch (in my eyes). Pictures do not do it justice. Do not understand why Citizen discontinued.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on the Mickey watch. I should have done it last night when the price was sub-$20. Now it's $21! 

But I'm looking at the bright side. I got a bigger discount than the rest of you. Yeah. You be jealous.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> I don't know why these watches don't get more respect. I have heard them sometimes referred to dismissively as "gadget watches" and think that misses the point.


I think Citizen's designs tend to be polarizing. I think their quality is great. But their dials can be busy. Their automatic divers are better in that regard than the ecodrives. Give me a NY0040 with Sapphire, ecodrive,A-T, and decent bracelet. ...and I'll write the check today.

Glad you are enjoying your watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Thanks! I always wanted a Mickey watch, the problem is that most of them are too small.


\\

This guy is 44mm and still available on Amazon
Robot Check


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

All Mickey watches are welcome on Feb. 29 WRUW Mickey Watch Flash Mob.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

AVI-8 Curtiss Tomahawk quartz for $68.43 - Gold case / markers, black leather strap, black dial via Amazon
Robot Check








*EDIT:*


WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watch Locker via New Egg has the Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT, radio controlled and on bracelet, model CB0020-50E, for $198.
> 
> Looks like that beats the next-closest price by $57 -- not a bad margin down this low. I love the concept of a grab-and-go, radio-controlled watch, but find so many of Citizen's dials to be too busy for me. This one, however, isn't bad.
> 
> ...


I have this exact watch and I love it! It's one of my favorites in my collection right now. It's really tough to beat the practicality of a watch where you can quickly change time zones and have it sync automatically as you travel. I'll be hopping one time zone over in a couple weeks but then later in April I will be flying to Asia to really test this thing out!

Even at $250, you're getting a whole lot of watch considering the water resistance, steel bracelet, sapphire crystal, etc. It syncs with the atomic clock nearest to the time zone you set it to for goodness sake!

But yes, to echo another comment made here, Citizen watches can get pretty busy with their dials. I agree. They do make some simpler watches too, but to each their own. I also happen to also think that Citizen dive watches are largely underrated though.

The "Eco-zilla" for example, is one hell of a tool watch:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-model-citizen-ecozilla-black-case-my-wrist-2847298.html - Huge watch, complicated or simpler dial options, durable, but definitely tough to compete with the pedigree of the Seiko "Tuna"

The more "classically-styled" dive watch...
...the NY automatic models: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/show-off-your-citizen-ny0040-ny0045-925890.html
...and the newer "BN" eco-drive (AKA "Prime" for the 12 o'clock marker's resemblance to Optimus Prime): https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...ional-diver-bn0151-09l-some-pics-1501938.html - I personally own one of these and am obsessed with it

Anyway, sorry for the distraction from the deals! I'm admittedly a Citizen fanboy, but I also respect others' preferences for or against it. After all, you should get what YOU want/like!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

norsairius said:


> AVI-8 Curtiss Tomahawk quartz for $68.43 - Gold case / markers, black leather strap, black dial via Amazon
> Robot Check
> View attachment 6965186


I've got the silver dial version of this watch and love it. $25 more but still a bargain.

Robot Check


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Interesting potential bargain on Amazon UK, Hamilton H18516731 Chrono for 325.00 GBP

Hamilton Men's Leather Band Steel Case Automatic Black Dial Chronograph Watch H18516731: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I've got the silver dial version of this watch and love it. $25 more but still a bargain.
> 
> Robot Check


Interesting watch with the "propeller" second hand. Is the case really 47mm? I would think 47mm would look out of proportion to the 22mm lugs (spec'd) but it doesn't. Perhaps the diameter includes the crown?


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

White faced Momentum Steelix is down to sub $40 on Amazon now, I found this, to my dismay, when I considered selling mine and wanted to check the price. Great deal for a hefty 200M watch. 
Robot Check


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Another AVI-8 bargain:

$76.99 with PREZDAY20 code. 

Robot Check

Seiko VD53 movement. I've got the stainless/green dial version of this one -- still a bargain at $116.85.

Robot Check


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> All Mickey watches are welcome on Feb. 29 WRUW Mickey Watch Flash Mob.


I thought so too, but when I tried to apply prezday20 to a women's Mickey it said "nope".

And you can usually get an extra $1 credit by choosing "no rush delivery" - if you don't mind waiting a week to get it. I did that on the Mickey.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

*Maurice Lacroix LC1117-SS002-330 Mens Les Classiques Automatic*

Amazon UK 379.00 GBP, lotta watch for that price.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maurice-Lac...5Z50TRE/ref=cm_sw_em_r_dpcod_S2HTwb0HKDHDK_tt


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

*Laco 1925 880102 *

Amazon UK 47% off to 314.78 GBP, hmmmm.... me want










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laco-1925-A...&ie=UTF8&qid=1454776426&sr=1-61&keywords=laco


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> diver...with Sapphire, ecodrive,A-T, and decent bracelet. ...and I'll write the check today.


I have had the same thought many times and don't understand why Citizen doesn't offer an A-T diver. Not sure the NY0040 would be my ideal but definitely a good baseline. Actually, the posted CB0020 with rotating bezel would work fine. Clean uncluttered high visibility design. I would buy one without hesitation.

To go completely OT, I've wondered how Citizen achieves the 200M WR without a screw down crown and pushers. I've speculated the cavities within the watch are sealed and the watch interprets the manipulation of the crown and pushers thru miniature LED's or magnets. Curious if anyone has ever disassembled one of these.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Less than $700? Umm, ok! Looks like it was the last white one at Bluefly. The black one is $1200.


----------



## rlara333 (Jan 19, 2014)

BRONZO62 gets you $20 US off for a bronze watch at Gruppo Gamma.
Gruppogammawatches.com


----------



## dinkytown (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> *Laco 1925 880102 *
> 
> Amazon UK 47% off to 314.78 GBP, hmmmm.... me want
> 
> ...


Comes to 274 UKP shipped to the U.S. (~$397), with the VAT backed out. It's $769 on U.S. Amazon.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Link to USA Amazon with rotational video on that sweet Laco 1925, shows band, deployment mechanism. Hard to discern how to size, but I'm sure it's possible.

Almost wish my wife hadn't said: "Nice, classy! --I'll give you a hundred dollars towards it"---I think most would've said "How many watches do you have??"

http://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-880102-Absolute-Classic/dp/B009LDPQ2E


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> *Laco 1925 880102 *
> 
> Amazon UK 47% off to 314.78 GBP, hmmmm.... me want
> 
> ...


That's really nice. Sterile, yet serene---makes a Movado 'museum' watch look 'busy'. And a Laco automatic, 39mm and sapphire crystal at that price? Uber cool.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not sure about the white one, since it's no longer available, but the black one for $1200 is preowned.



RyanD said:


> Less than $700? Umm, ok! Looks like it was the last white one at Bluefly. The black one is $1200.
> 
> View attachment 6966970


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Stuhrling Original Men's 398.3345K54 Classic Winchester Colosseum Swiss Quartz Slim Rose Tone Watch only $50


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

iuserman said:


> Stuhrling Original Men's 398.3345K54 Classic Winchester Colosseum Swiss Quartz Slim Rose Tone Watch only $50
> 
> View attachment 6967810


Is air conditioning standard on this model?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not sure about the white one, since it's no longer available, but the black one for $1200 is preowned.


Even $1200 is low for preowned from what I've found. Add a coupon and cashback to drop it under $1100. Looks like around $1500 is typical.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Robangel said:


> That's really nice. Sterile, yet serene---makes a Movado 'museum' watch look 'busy'. And a Laco automatic, 39mm and sapphire crystal at that price? Uber cool.


Yes, a couple more white dial alternatives in the Absolute range going for the same price as well..I've been eyeing them for a while. Interesting lug design as well. Black dials tend to be more expensive when they get discounted.. if only they were just a little bit cheaper for a super-bargain and I might just... that lollipop hour hand is just very alluring.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Just had my Grand Classic bracelet sized (couldn't find my jeweler's screwdrivers anywhere.)

LOVE IT!

Still one left at $497.50

Robot Check

It is bittersweet though: The fact that I just bought this is the _*only*_ reason I didn't immediately pull the trigger on yesterday's Kontiki - the exact model I was waiting for (white/blue/alligator.):-(


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

That Citizen Grand Classic is handsome.. it will be added to the list.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Stuhrling Original Men's 398.3345K54 Classic Winchester Colosseum Swiss Quartz Slim Rose Tone Watch only $50
> 
> View attachment 6967810


Inspired by manhole covers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Brooklyn Casual Cadman GMT, featured here a few pages back, arrived.









I like it. I think I'd like it better if the shiny case, numerals, logo were instead brushed. I'll give it a chance to grow on me more. And it's in my Detroit Tigers' colors, so until I bite on the blue-and-orange Cerberus, it's got that going for it.

UPDATE: I wasn't really feeling that blue suede strap it came with -- not a bad strap at all; just not my style. I switched it up for a blue bomber jacket leather strap from Strapped for Time.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

*Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men's Automatic*

Amazon US 56% down to $495.00 USD (via Ashford?), butterscotch, honey caramel thing... date window a bit distracting

Robot Check


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Sub £200 seems a good deal?? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hamilton-H7...54789025&sr=1-1&keywords=hamilton+chronograph


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Do not forget the 6% cash back, and $50 off from Amex = $250.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me and many others had to return back the watch despite the awesome deal at that time, rotor sticking with SW-240-1 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Inspired by manhole covers.


That watch is so cheap and ugly I wouldn't pay for shipping if the watch was free. Any watch by Stuhrling or Invicta is no deal at any special price.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dbl post


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tallnthensome said:


> ........Any watch by Stuhrling or Invicta is no deal at any special price.


we'll alert the media and these guys that you do not know what you are talking about:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> UPDATE: I wasn't really feeling that blue suede strap it came with -- not a bad strap at all; just not my style. I switched it up for a blue bomber jacket leather strap from Strapped for Time.


That strap really makes the watch. Great choice!


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Re: Citizen A-T watch $200
> 
> 200M WR
> 43mm case diameter, 11mm thick, 23mm lug
> ...



I almost pulled the trigger on this, except I wish it had a *day of the week* as well. I mean if you're going to the trouble of putting in a perpetual calendar and a radio, why not show the day of the week? If I'm travelling, that's more important than the numerical date to me. That said, it's quite a watch, but if I'm buying a non-automatic, I'm VERY picky about its features. I think your white model is gorgeous.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> , but if I'm buying a non-automatic, I'm VERY picky about its features. I think your white model is gorgeous.
> [/LIST]


Hang out here long enough and you'll be very picky about the features of every thing. You'll start debating why 120 click bezels are inherently worse than 90 clicks. Or dissecting the different shades of gilt and what type of markers they should be used on.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaischi (Jan 20, 2016)

Love those Edox Les Vauberts. Their prices vary hugely, all a matter of timing ... I've seen the white and black ones come as low as $299 several times in the last few months alone 


Sent while out and about


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Bluefly has this Breitling Superocean Heritage (pre-owned) for $999. Love the root beer-esque color scheme. Say it's a women's model but it's 38mm. $999.
http://m.bluefly.com/breitling-wome...nuine-leather-and-dial/p/382147101/detail.fly

Also have this Superocean chrono for $999. That's absurd.

http://m.bluefly.com/breitling-mens...raph-ss-mesh-blue-dial/p/382150701/detail.fly

They actually have a lot of pre owned Breitlings for $999.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Bluefly has this Breitling Superocean Heritage (pre-owned) for $999. Love the root beer-esque color scheme. Say it's a women's model but it's 38mm. $999.
> Breitling | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands
> 
> Also have this Superocean chrono for $999. That's absurd.
> ...


It's a glitch on their mobile site. The price changes to the correct price when you put it in your cart. The full web site is also showing the correct prices.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It's a glitch on their mobile site. The price changes to the correct price when you put it in your cart. The full web site is also showing the correct prices.


Just figured that out. Thought I was about to be the new owner of a few Breitlings. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## c.hanninen (Sep 25, 2013)

The thrill of victory, the agony of defeat........................


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just figured that out. Thought I was about to be the new owner of a few Breitlings. Oh well.


Keep hunting, you may find something on there.  I hope my Tudor is a legit deal.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

norsairius said:


> ...and the newer "BN" eco-drive (AKA "Prime" for the 12 o'clock marker's resemblance to Optimus Prime):


I never had much interest in this, but now I kinda want one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one has been nagging at me for awhile ... It's quartz, and I wish it wasn't. But to my tastes, it's just gorgeous.

Maurice Lacroix Miros silver dial, model MI1018-SS002-130, at World of Watches. Add an $8.99 pair of Timberland sunglasses and use coupon code 'WINTER25,' plus the BeFrugal 12% rebate, nets to $205.90. Outside the WoW family of sites this runs for at least $134 more than that, and at some places about $500 or more higher.

The stock photos really don't do that dial justice. Here's a shot from this model's two-tone cousin:









It's probably a bit too much like my Citizen Signature Grand Classic white dial. But man, I like it, and that price is crazy-good.

Men's Miros Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Great deal but when you change to another country to deliver too does not give you 60% off gives 40% would be in trouble if I brought it anyway



WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watch Locker via New Egg has the Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT, radio controlled and on bracelet, model CB0020-50E, for $198.
> 
> Looks like that beats the next-closest price by $57 -- not a bad margin down this low. I love the concept of a grab-and-go, radio-controlled watch, but find so many of Citizen's dials to be too busy for me. This one, however, isn't bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Keep hunting, you may find something on there.  I hope my Tudor is a legit deal.


Yeah, I saw a really nice pre-owned Chopard auto chrono in there for $999, and went, "Whaaaaaat?"

But you couldn't click to buy it, and about 5 minutes later, it was back as $3,999.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> we'll alert the media and these guys that you do not know what you are talking about:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html


He's pretty trollish. Quite a few of his posts are spent lambasting Invicta and Sturhling for being nothing more than fashion watch junk, yet praises Nixon in at least one post. :crazy:

Just put him on your ignore list.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Watch Locker via New Egg has the Citizen Eco-Drive World Perpetual AT, radio controlled and on bracelet, model CB0020-50E, for $198.
> 
> Looks like that beats the next-closest price by $57 -- not a bad margin down this low. I love the concept of a grab-and-go, radio-controlled watch, but find so many of Citizen's dials to be too busy for me. This one, however, isn't bad.


JDM Casio Oceanus?

I have one and it sort of hums blue like a Rolex Milgauss hums green (but obviously not the same build quality), bracelet a bit meh... but pleasing and techy and understated while it pulses its blue thing. Its lume in half light nearly made me fall over.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This one has been nagging at me for awhile ... It's quartz, and I wish it wasn't. But to my tastes, it's just gorgeous.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Miros silver dial, model MI1018-SS002-130, at World of Watches. Add an $8.99 pair of Timberland sunglasses and use coupon code 'WINTER25,' plus the BeFrugal 12% rebate, nets to $205.90. Outside the WoW family of sites this runs for at least $134 more than that, and at some places about $500 or more higher.
> 
> ...


The watch in the link is gorgeous. I wouldn't be hung up about the movement if you love the thought of how it will look on your wrist.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Fossil Men's JR1487 Nate Stainless Steel Watch with Brown Leather Band for $58 on Amazon Lightning Deal right now...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NVAWTLY/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_y-ZTwbWBHX03D


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't want to clutter the thread but the mail truck just pulled in. I'll see everyone on the 29th.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten is going to have 20% back in points on February 9. Start hunting now because it will take 2 days to find anything on their site.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Keep hunting, you may find something on there.  I hope my Tudor is a legit deal.


That Tudor hydronaught II showing as 899 in my cart after $200 off 1000 coupon ( used and no paper/box) only if the dial would have been silver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not sure about the white one, since it's no longer available, but the black one for $1200 is preowned.


Not sure how to value Tudor, but the black one has no box nor papers, pre owned for 899 after coupon. Is that too good to pass?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

kyfra said:


> I don't want to clutter the thread but the mail truck just pulled in. I'll see everyone on the 29th.


It only seems appropriate to wear such a stunning timepiece on Sadie Hawkins Day. Such an attractive addition to any outfit. This wise old man suggests that if one wants to remain single wear the Seamaster on the 29th.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot Powermatic 80 for $235 after coupon SUPER50 and cashback.

Tissot Men's Pre-Owned Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | BLUEFLY


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Tissot Powermatic 80 for $235 after coupon SUPER50 and cashback.
> 
> Tissot Men's Pre-Owned Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | BLUEFLY


Nice watch (oddly I've just ordered a brown strap for mine to go on...) - the dial has a lot of nice details that you don't notice on pictures - it's build on layers.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Not sure how to value Tudor, but the black one has no box nor papers, pre owned for 899 after coupon. Is that too good to pass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like someone bought it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluefly also has a lot of Oris watches. Looks like some good deals after coupons and cashback.

Oris | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly also has a lot of Oris watches. Looks like some good deals after coupons and cashback.
> 
> Oris | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands


this just looks like the stuff up on watchery and wow right now but you dont get the 12% from befrugal, only 6%. they do have a bigger discount if you buy over 1000 ($200 off).


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly also has a lot of Oris watches. Looks like some good deals after coupons and cashback.
> 
> Oris | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands


Many of them are pre-owned but you don't find that out until you actually read the product description. I've never dealt with Bluefly and this certainly doesn't make me want to.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Many of them are pre-owned but you don't find that out until you actually read the product description. I've never dealt with Bluefly and this certainly doesn't make me want to.


Other sites are simply listing their watches on Bluefly. You should be able to figure out where the watches are actually coming from.

Here is an Oris on Bluefly for $449.99. You can either use a $50 off coupon or add a $50 item and use a $100 coupon. Then you can get 6% cashback. That makes it $376 net.
Oris Men's Classic Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | BLUEFLY

Here is literally the same watch from WoW for $539.99. The $50 off $500 coupon plus 12% cash back makes it $431 net.
Men's Classic Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Other sites are simply listing their watches on Bluefly. You should be able to figure out where the watches are actually coming from.
> 
> Here is an Oris on Bluefly for $449.99. You can either use a $50 off coupon or add a $50 item and use a $100 coupon. Then you can get 6% cashback. That makes it $376 net.
> Oris Men's Classic Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | BLUEFLY
> ...


Where and when does the hunt end?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

danktrees said:


> looks like someone bought it.


I guess IT WAS too good to pass for someone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Why does it have to, or would we want it to?



Sabadabadoo said:


> Where and when does the hunt end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

kyfra said:


> I don't want to clutter the thread but the mail truck just pulled in. I'll see everyone on the 29th.


Mine came today as well. Never seen as much tape covering every possible surface before. wow. The bezel had 2 layers of tape.

Looking forward to the 29th.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi, 

If you are from Canada and looking for a Tissot read on.

Just took advantage of the Amazon.com Prezday20 coupon to get a Tissot Seastar 1000 Powermatic 80 dive watch.

They are already listed at a competitive 577$, similar to the daily Jomashop low price, but the coupon even reduced it to a further 115$ discount to a very low 462$. 

Living in Canada, I tried adding it to the cart and importing this; they added 88$ of import fees so no surprises on arrival. It gave a final total of 558$ shipped and duties paid to Canada. Even with the poor exchange rate, it equals to 775$ CAD. The price on Amazon.ca store for the same watch is over 1000$ CAD, and I even got quoted higher than this at a local AD....they try to position this brand too high here on the luxury watches scale and the price are artificially inflated.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are from Canada and looking for a Tissot read on.
> 
> ...


That deal works for the UK too. The *Tissot Men's T0664071705703 Seastar Automatic works out at GBP427 after prezday20 but with UK value added tax (20%) collected. The cheapest UK online price is GBP531. If I hadn't pre-ordered a Borealis Bull Shark earlier I would have been tempted.*


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Discount ends at the end of of the day and it's currently backordered, but if you're a MOMA member you can get this Max Bill auto for 20% off (840.00).

https://www.momastore.org/webapp/wc... Watch_10451_10001_55739_-1_26708_57663_55740

Bit of a savings vs the official site.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Where and when does the hunt end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not until our time runs out. Until then--watch out!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Posting this here. Follow link. Ocean7 shark mesh 22mm. 27.99 + 5 for shipping (usd)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/22mm...4.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2858674?page=1


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Guess I was to slow: 0 available 



cairoanan said:


> Posting this here. Follow link. Ocean7 shark mesh 22mm. 27.99 + 5 for shipping (usd)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/22mm-ocean7-mesh-only-%2427-99-plus-%245-shipping-2858674.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/2858674?page=1


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mannal said:


> Guess I was to slow: 0 available


Still showing more than 10 available. 









Try this link. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/191801492465


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This worked: New OCEAN7 22mm Stainlees Steel Mesh Watch Bracelet | eBay

Thanks!



cairoanan said:


> Still showing more than 10 available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

mannal said:


> This worked: New OCEAN7 22mm Stainlees Steel Mesh Watch Bracelet | eBay
> 
> Thanks!


Any idea how this would compare to the Hadley Roma mesh? It can be had on Amazon for a few dollars less. There is a link to the comments where they claim the Ocean7 bracelet retails for $150. But retail prices for OEM watch bands can be silly.
Anyone have an Ocean7 and can comment on their overall quality? They look like ~$800 watches so unless they have Invicta pricing, that leads me to think the bracelets would be good quality.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Still showing more than 10 available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got one and there were three left... thanks for the heads up!!

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Does adding the sunglasses in give you an extra discount?



WorthTheWrist said:


> This one has been nagging at me for awhile ... It's quartz, and I wish it wasn't. But to my tastes, it's just gorgeous.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Miros silver dial, model MI1018-SS002-130, at World of Watches. Add an $8.99 pair of Timberland sunglasses and use coupon code 'WINTER25,' plus the BeFrugal 12% rebate, nets to $205.90. Outside the WoW family of sites this runs for at least $134 more than that, and at some places about $500 or more higher.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Long time lurker trying to give back.

2 Frederique Constant GMT on amazon use prezday20 coupon code for 20% off

I cant post links or pictures as a new member so you're gonna have to look them up yourself.

*Frederique Constant Men's FC350S5B6 Classics Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch
*

$776.72 before coupon

*Frederique Constant Men's FC350HS5B6 Vintage Rally Healey Stainless Steel Watch

*$825.21 before coupon

With CA tax and free one day shipping they end up at $664.88 and $717.93 respectively.

Bluefly also has a Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Chronograph Quartz silver dial for $379.99. Use coupon code super50 for $50 off and befrugal for another 6% cash back. With CA sales tax it ends up around ~340 when its all said and done. I picked this one up personally. It's quartz from a brand with a questionable future, but for $340 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Auspaul said:


> Does adding the sunglasses in give you an extra discount?


It did, because the price was one penny below $250 and the sunglasses put it over, allowing for use of a $25 off $250 coupon. I see the price has changed there. But Bluefly has this same watch (Maurice Lacroix Miros silver-dial quartz) for $259, with coupon code 'RMN50' taking it to $209. It gets you to about the same place without having to wait months for a rebate.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Condition: Like new, whatever that means

Frederique Constant FC-330S6B6-SD Watches,Men's Moontimer Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Frederique Constant Automatic Watches







$789

Frederique Constant FC-306MC4S36-SD Watches,Men's Ltd Ed Slimline Classics Auto Black Genuine Leather White Dial, Limited Edition Frederique Constant Automatic Watches







$749

Alpina AL-525B4S6-SD Watches,Men's Ltd Ed Startimer Pilot Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial, Limited Edition Alpina Automatic Watches







$499


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon dropped the price on the Laco 861690 from $347.90 to $292.90 overnight. A $55.00 drop. It also qualifies for the 20% off PREZDAY20 coupon. 
I hope its a good deal, I ordered one.

http://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-861...&nodeID=7147441011&refinements=p_89:Laco/1925


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon dropped the price on the Laco 861690 from $347.90 to $292.90 overnight. A $55.00 drop. It also qualifies for the 20% off PREZDAY20 coupon.
> I hope its a good deal, I ordered one.
> 
> Robot Check


Under $250 delivered for a Laco auto? That's a really nice deal. That price competes with their quartz models. I wish I needed one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bluefly currently has a 20% off coupon on watches (and everything else they sell, I guess). I didn't see any deals that rocked my world, but they do seem to be competitive with/a little less than some of the better gray market deals going.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bluefly currently has a 20% off coupon on watches (and everything else they sell, I guess). I didn't see any deals that rocked my world, but they do seem to be competitive with/a little less than some of the better gray market deals going.


Here is one that looked decent because it was NOT part of their pre owned collection










$999 - 20% = 800

6% with be frugal could possibly get it down to $752

Not bad for Titanium and ceramic bezel from Oris.

This one is the same price but ss will be heavy in a 47mm watch










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$52 lightning deal with two hours left.. Includes the Fossil 11 year warranty too.

Fossil Men's FS4872 Townsman Stainless Steel Watch With Brown Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FWX7CCY/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_TVkUwbFWC3Q3S


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon dropped the price on the Laco 861690 from $347.90 to $292.90 overnight. A $55.00 drop. It also qualifies for the 20% off PREZDAY20 coupon.
> I hope its a good deal, I ordered one.
> 
> Robot Check


Hope they drop the type a down before the coupon ends


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hope they drop the type a down before the coupon ends


You and me both. That was the first thing I checked. By the way, it's interesting how highly Laco values its ETA movements. These ~$400 and under autos are all Miyota movement, while they want over $1,000 for ETA. Is there any difference in quality on these $1,000 watches or is it only a higher quality movement? Example:

Robot Check


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

Case and movement are more historical accurate. Overall finish is few notches better. Is it worth 600 usd? Id rather go for custom helena or althaya bulid for 250-450


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

What's a "custom helena or althaya bulid for 250-450"?


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Only $13 for Armitron Sport Men's 40/8251RED Digital Watch


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> You and me both. That was the first thing I checked. By the way, it's interesting how highly Laco values its ETA movements. These ~$400 and under autos are all Miyota movement, while they want over $1,000 for ETA. Is there any difference in quality on these $1,000 watches or is it only a higher quality movement? Example:
> 
> Robot Check


Yes. Historical case. Sapphire appears thicker, but the real added value is the blued steel hands on the ETA versions. There's probably more I'm not listing. It makes a world of difference in my opinion. Having owned both the ETA and Miyota versions I'd opt for the ETA version each time. Just seems like a tighter overall package.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

47mm Athaya i sold out, but..
Helena (ebay rouhelena) sells cases or complete watches








heres my build - helena's case with molnija 3608 movement










Recoil Rob said:


> What's a "custom helena or althaya bulid for 250-450"?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have the Laco Augsburg flieger with a Miyota movement. My only gripe is that it's non-hacking.


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hope they drop the type a down before the coupon ends


Quartz...


Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

Invicta Pro Diver for $39.99 w/ free shipping on ebay. Any good? I don't follow Invicta prices.










Invicta 8932OB Gent&apos;s Pro Diver Black Dial SS Bracelet Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Re: Mickey mouse watch


jisham said:


> Will that bezel fit on an invicta 8926OB mod?


FWIW, bezel looks like it WONT fit an invicta 8926, but it does look like it might fit a seiko SKX case  The bezel insert appears to be more in the invicta/rolex style, but seems to be an odd size 40 mm OD/ 32.2 mm ID. I have mine torn apart and can send measurements / bad cell phone photos of any pieces anyone may be interested in.

I guess I've got to get it back together before the 29th.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

That's the quartz movement, so not an especially good deal.



smatrixt said:


> Invicta Pro Diver for $39.99 w/ free shipping on ebay. Any good? I don't follow Invicta prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

OOasis said:


> Quartz...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


I'm referring to the auto


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Just stumbled on this. Looks like a good deal.









Ball Fireman Santa Fe DLC Limited Edition Mens Watch Model: NM3098C-L3J-BKGR


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluefly canceled my Tudor order because it is "out of stock". Now that's some BS.

They probably aren't to blame though. Kind of like blaming Ebay for a seller not shipping an item.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Couple of price drops on Amazon Casio quartz watches that are *not* part of the 20% off sale:
Casio MDV106-1A 200m Dive Watch $34
Robot Check
WS210H-1AV $23 Tough solar, LED light, tide and moon functions, stopwatch, alarm
Robot Check
For <$60 I'm very tempted to buy both.
Dive watch is all time low and the solar is well below the usual price of $28.
(Off topic: Is it possible to search for past deals? That seems to be a huge weakness of the forum software. It will find threads, but give you no idea which page among hundreds where the watch is discussed!)


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Couple of price drops on Amazon Casio quartz watches that are *not* part of the 20% off sale:
> Casio MDV106-1A 200m Dive Watch $34
> Robot Check
> WS210H-1AV $23 Tough solar, LED light, tide and moon functions, stopwatch, alarm
> ...


After losing my MDV106 in the snow on Saturday, I might just have to pick up another. 

Thanks for the heads up!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not affordable, but certainly a bargain. And a grail of mine. Out of all the Rolexes out there, this is the one that quickens my pulse.

Rolex Explorer, the 39mm version my huge wrist needs, used for $3,295. Looking around some, that seems to be the lowest price going, or that one has recently sold for. (If I'm wrong, somebody please tell me for future reference, as I WILL own one of these someday not too far off.)

I'm not in position to do anything about it, sadly. But maybe somebody else can.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-perpetual-explorer-watch-1?source=igodigital


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

i just pulled the trigger on this one great deal



akahrt said:


> White faced Momentum Steelix is down to sub $40 on Amazon now, I found this, to my dismay, when I considered selling mine and wanted to check the price. Great deal for a hefty 200M watch.
> Robot Check
> View attachment 6966098


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

The Rolex is tempting, but it's hard to tell if it's a good deal since it has "faint surface scratches throughout metal". I'd pass without seeing it in person.


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Orient Mako Rubber - Orange (CEM65004M) - $86 on Amazon.









Been hovering around that price for a while. Maybe it's not a consensus orange favorite, but it's a reasonable watch for the cost (even after an obligatory NATO strap).


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got something very exciting in the mail. Can't wait for February 29th!


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sneak preview...


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Probably a rite of Watchuseek passage but this thread has just caused me to make an impulse buy: the Casio MDV-106 "Marlin". Been wanting it for a while, never pulled the trigger. Today's low price (lowest I've seen) and this forum was the push I needed. Already thinking about the right rally strap.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

cyberpunks2000 said:


> Couple of price drops on Amazon Casio quartz watches that are *not* part of the 20% off sale:
> Casio MDV106-1A 200m Dive Watch $34
> Robot Check
> WS210H-1AV $23 Tough solar, LED light, tide and moon functions, stopwatch, alarm
> ...


sort search results by post instead of thread

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon dropped the price on the Laco 861690 from $347.90 to $292.90 overnight. A $55.00 drop. It also qualifies for the 20% off PREZDAY20 coupon.
> I hope its a good deal, I ordered one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-861...&nodeID=7147441011&refinements=p_89:Laco/1925


It's a deal alright, USD$242.48 delivered is the lowest price on Amazon since records were kept (May 2013) at 3xCamel.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

victo66 said:


> Probably a rite of Watchuseek passage but this thread has just caused me to make an impulse buy: the Casio MDV-106 "Marlin". Been wanting it for a while, never pulled the trigger. Today's low price (lowest I've seen) and this forum was the push I needed. Already thinking about the right rally strap.


As you know, it's a very underrated watch. Here's mine on a bracelet to give you more ideas.









This is the bracelet: Curved End Stainless Steel Solid Links Watch Band Strap Bracelet 18 20 22 24mm | eBay


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Mickey came today. Letting him warm up before I pull the battery tab. First impression: very high quality case and bracelet. /BG


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the idea. I really like that bracelet and the price can't be beat. Also thinking about a black/red strap.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Bling-bling mouse watch on amazon $16.85

Robot Check


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Bling-bling mouse watch on amazon $16.85
> 
> Robot Check


Sorry wrong link for Bling-Bling mouse watch
This is it

Robot Check


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Bling-bling mouse watch on amazon $16.85
> 
> Robot Check


Interesting size though. Have you seen the dimensions in the product description?


Product Dimensions: 4.1 x 3.3 x 2.3 inches. 

That's big!


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Mickey is an excellent "night on the town" companion, but his bezel seems stuck!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I'm referring to the auto


Amazon page says Quartz and auto on the same page. Which one is it?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

billgerr said:


> Mickey is an excellent "night on the town" companion, but his bezel seems stuck!


There is a clear bit of plastic that covers the crystal AND the bezel... peel that off and it will turn just fine.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

billgerr said:


> Mickey is an excellent "night on the town" companion, but his bezel seems stuck!





DSlocum said:


> There is a clear bit of plastic that covers the crystal AND the bezel... peel that off and it will turn just fine.


Send Mickey to DocVail, he'll fix him fer 'ya! :-d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Amazon page says Quartz and auto on the same page. Which one is it?
> View attachment 6996666
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one sir

Robot Check
And looks like they did drop the price. Decisions, decisions


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Slant said:


> Send Mickey to DocVail, he'll fix him fer 'ya! :-d


Or to Doc McStuffins. ;-)


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Tikhon said:


> Interesting size though. Have you seen the dimensions in the product description?
> 
> 
> Product Dimensions: 4.1 x 3.3 x 2.3 inches.
> ...


For watches, that's usually the size of the box. The rest of the description says 44 mm x 11mm thick.


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

DSlocum said:


> There is a clear bit of plastic that covers the crystal AND the bezel... peel that off and it will turn just fine.


Boy, was that film centered. 96 click bezel---better than my Orient, even if a bit strange.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

victo66 said:


> Probably a rite of Watchuseek passage but this thread has just caused me to make an impulse buy: the Casio MDV-106 "Marlin". Been wanting it for a while, never pulled the trigger. Today's low price (lowest I've seen) and this forum was the push I needed. Already thinking about the right rally strap.


Congratulations and welcome to the club! Good choice, good 'bang for the buck' watch buy.

_Today_, you call it "an impulse buy"-- but _later on_, you might call it a "Gateway Drug"!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has a beautiful root beer dialed Baume & Mercier Capeland Automatic Chronograph (Valjoux 7753) on sale today only for $1,195. Model MOA10002. This beats the next best price I found by about $500.
> 
> View attachment 6865426
> 
> www.jomadeals.com/luxury


This is back at $1195 using the codes VD2-BM1195

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I was looking for a military-inspired watch when I came upon the Kickstarter compaign for First Aviateur Falcon and Viper watches. Here is the link: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...flyback-chronograph-pilot-watch?ref=discovery.

The watches looked so good and were so affordable because they are priced in Canadian dollars and the US dollar is so strong, at first I signed up for a silver falcon watch. I kept perusing the site and decided I'd like a silver viper, as well. So I changed my pledge and signed up for one of each, at $200 US dollars. When I turned in to bed, I kept thinking about the black versions of these watches, called "midnight", so this morning I upped my pledge to get *all four models*.

Not only do you get a watch, but also 3 bands, a watch roll, a strap changing tool, and a wooden box. My total for one of each was $351 US dollars! That's four watches, twelve bands, 4 tools, 4 watch rolls, and 4 wooden boxes for less than $90 apiece!

They are scheduled to ship in May of this year. I can't wait. Here are some pictures from the 1st Aviateur Kickstarter site:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of Casio, Amazon has this Waveceptor Tough Solar Multiband 6, model WVA-M640D-1ACR, for $85.48 with the 'PREZDAY20' coupon code AND free one-day shipping (for me, anyway).

Solar-powered, radio controlled in every zone (Asia, Europe, North America). Not a bad buy at all.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER









They have this watch in a blue dial version, and another black dial with Arab numerals instead of indices, but it appears those are "Fulfilled by Amazon" so I'm guessing the coupon code won't apply.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I hope you guys take a minute to peruse the blue fly site. Just an example - this Swiss Army Officer's auto 








About 240 after 20% Feb20 code. 
http://m.bluefly.com/swiss-army-men...teel/p/382486401/detail.fly?pcatid=cat1620540
2824-2; sapphire; sel bracelet; blue steel second hand


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Speaking of 'Military watches"--scored this Laco 1925, Augsburg model 861688 for $234.32 w/ PREZDAY20-- Adding this 42 mm "Type A' to my 44 and 46 mm 'Type B' Fliegers----smaller case, but cleaner look. Sapphire crystal, Miyota 821a movement--a movement that's been pretty good consistently. The 821 movement does not have a stop seconds hand under power function and doesn't beat at as high a frequency as the Miyota 9015 (thank you for clarifying this, Cairoanan) but also has reputation as a durable workhorse. It does require a bit more 'wrist action' to power up, but can maintain a power reserve up to 45 hours. Haven't seen this watch at this price previously. http://etaswissmovement.com/19/eta-2824-2-vs-miyota-8215.html

Seventy years ago---who'd have thought--the Germans building watches with Japanese innards--to Americans?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I was just going to say that the Miyota "A" is lower now too.


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

Would skip any post with the word 'Kickstarter' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Speaking of 'Military watches"--scored this Laco 1925, Augsburg model 861688 for $234.32 w/ PREZDAY20-- Adding this 42 mm "Type A' to my 44 and 46 mm 'Type B' Fliegers----smaller case, but cleaner look. Sapphire crystal, Miyota 9015 movement--a movement that's been pretty good consistently. Seventy years ago---who'd have thought--the Germans building watches with Japanese innards--to Americans?


I don't even need a flieger, but this may be too good to pass on.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The great deals on Edox Hydro Subs, both automatic and quartz, continue at Ashford.

I got my blue-dialed automatic, but was really wanting the black-and-orange model, too. Well now they have the quartz version on sale for *$299* with coupon code 'AFFHYDRO299'.

Edox Hydro-Sub 53200-3OCA-NIN Men's Watch

On rubber, though. Don't know how I feel about that. For the watches that aren't on a weekly sale, the coupon code 'AEDOX20' takes off 20%. And logging in through BeFrugal brings another 6% rebate, taking that black-and-orange model down to the $280 range.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Speaking of 'Military watches"--scored this Laco 1925, Augsburg model 861688 for $234.32 w/ PREZDAY20-- Adding this 42 mm "Type A' to my 44 and 46 mm 'Type B' Fliegers----smaller case, but cleaner look. Sapphire crystal, Miyota 9015 movement--a movement that's been pretty good consistently. Seventy years ago---who'd have thought--the Germans building watches with Japanese innards--to Americans?


I think the 861688 uses the "Laco 21" - a Miyota 821a. I don't believe it hacks like the 9015 and has an indirect drive second hand and lower beat. But still a great value.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And in the "Holy Crap!" Department, Ashford also has the Baume and Mercier Classima GMT automatic, model MOA08462, for *$872.32* with coupon code 'AFFCLASSIMA928' and the BeFrugal rebate. The next-closest price I can find anywhere is $1,350! The quartz model sells for more than this!

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA08462 Men's Watch


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I posted this back in December but I only just got home to check it out. Very impressed - good quality strap. It is quite soft, not stiff like so many budget straps. Feels like an $80 strap:

*20mm Tan Leather Smooth Padded Stitched Watch Band*

*$13*










Band Material: Suede Leather
Lug Width: 20mm
Band Length: 8 inches = 20cm = 200mm
Color: Tan
This watch band will fit the following Timex Expedition Field Chronograph Models: T499059J, T499049J . In addition, this watch band will fit the following Weekender Models: T2N651W, T2N654, T2P1439J, T2N649, T2N647PF, T2N892, T2N889KW, T2P2359J, T2P2289J, & many more watches that have straight 20mm ends on both ends of the watch.

I also had in my mailbox a Timex T2P041 Chronograph - I immediately swapped out the bracelet:


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I was looking for a military-inspired watch when I came upon the Kickstarter compaign for First Aviateur Falcon and Viper watches. Here is the link: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...flyback-chronograph-pilot-watch?ref=discovery.


Thanks for sharing. Just ordered a silver falcon.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I found some VERY nice steals at Bluefly. I would buy them but I'm on a budget so hopefully you guys will snatch them all up. Here we go:

Bulova Accutron Gemini GMT on stainless steel bracelet for $276.47 after bluefly 20% discount (FEB20) and Mr. Rebates 4% rebate [note Befrugal has 6% but the 20% coupon code is not part of their list but it is present on Mr. Rebates page]
Accutron by Bulova Men's Gemini Automatic GMT Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial | BLUEFLY









Next deal is the famous Alpina 4 GMT silver dial on black leather band going for $806.39 after 20% site code & 4% Mr Rebates.
Alpina Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | BLUEFLY









Finally I found a really nice deal on a Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques quartz dress watch on stainless steel bracelet for only $176.63 after 20% site code & 4% Mr. Rebates discount. Sapphire crystal, swiss made quartz, etc. Fair warning it is stated as a men's watch but it's only 33mm diameter so great for a small wrist or a woman's watch?
Regardless it's a steal at this price.
Maurice Lacroix Men's Les Classiques Stainless Steel Light Silver-Tone Dial | BLUEFLY









Enjoy!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Bling-bling mouse watch on amazon $16.85
> 
> Robot Check


I show it as $15.86. Dyslexia or another shrinking price?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The great deals on Edox Hydro Subs, both automatic and quartz, continue at Ashford.
> 
> I got my blue-dialed automatic, but was really wanting the black-and-orange model, too. Well now they have the quartz version on sale for *$299* with coupon code 'AFFHYDRO299'.
> 
> ...


Hi,

One user bought a Edox auto last week with the full package...he reported that the bracelet was well made but a bit thin and flimsy. He tried the supplied rubber and found it very comfortable.

S.


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Casio MDV 106 Diver on Amazon for less than $35 with free 1 day shipping (don't even need Prime). I ordered mine Friday for $42 and it just showed up yesterday, so I'm bummed about that.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009KYJAJY...&ascsubtag=911cb99a21bceb6351b92bb22f2b1f53_S


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Double post - Whoops


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

Sav said:


> Just stumbled on this. Looks like a good deal.
> 
> View attachment 6994170
> 
> ...


Available on eBay for $722 including shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ball-Mens-N...676314?hash=item2ee98ab15a:g:kVEAAOSw1S9WcuND

Also will earn about $14 in eBay bucks, which while not the same as cash back is a nice bonus to use on future purchases.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Speaking of 'Military watches"--scored this Laco 1925, Augsburg model 861688 for $234.32 w/ PREZDAY20-- Adding this 42 mm "Type A' to my 44 and 46 mm 'Type B' Fliegers----smaller case, but cleaner look. Sapphire crystal, Miyota 9015 movement--a movement that's been pretty good consistently. Seventy years ago---who'd have thought--the Germans building watches with Japanese innards--to Americans?


I finally caved in. That thing sat in my cart all day. I kept thinking "Dammit, she doesn't know that I've got a Cocktail Time coming in. If I buy this, she'll be mad, but she'll be even more mad when the Cocktail Time shows up."

Too bad I can't find decent flowers in Moscow anymore. I'm going to need them. MrsDonkeys is already on to the fact that I'm averaging a watch a month this year.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Reminder: Rakuten has 20% back in Rakuten Points today.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just ordered a silver falcon.


I as well...First thing I have backed on Kickstarter. I hope it's worth the wait.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> I think the 861688 uses the "Laco 21" - a Miyota 821a. I don't believe it hacks like the 9015 and has an indirect drive second hand and lower beat. But still a great value.


I stand as corrected, thank you for pointing this out. Somewhere along the way to 4000+ posts, you obviously acquired a good knowledge base--Salute!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I stand as corrected, thank you for pointing this out. Somewhere along the way to 4000+ posts, you obviously acquired a good knowledge base--Salute!


Ha! Mostly word associations and wrist shots! But I've been wanting a Laco pilot for a while, congrats on your pick up.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss-...61&nodeID=13529839011&refinements=p_89:Bulova

And now for something completely different in the pilot watch category: Bulova's tribute to their WWII A-15 prototype that never made full production. Interesting dual internal elapsed time rings.

$496.24 with PREZDAY20 -- beats all other prices by a long shot. 

Some interesting background here: Bulova Type A-15 Elapsed Time Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not necessarily affordable, but a bargain nonetheless at $2975.20 after 20% off: http://www.amazon.com/Omega-2123044...1-1&nodeID=13529839011&refinements=p_89:Omega

(FYI...Tourneau has a pre-owned one currently on their website for $4800!!!)

Man, that's gorgeous...but just not in the cards for me right now.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Warning for anyone looking for a deal on bluefly:

I placed two orders and both were cancelled. Their reason: out of stock. Which would be fine if it weren't for the fact that the watches are still available for purchase, only now the prices have been inflated to the point that after applying the 20% discount they are now the same price as they were before the sale. 

Sketchy.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have had the Laco Augsburg for a month or so now. $235 is a great price. Mine was just under $300 and I thought I was getting a good price. My only complaint is the strap. I am not a fan and have been looking for a replacement.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

nam2212 said:


> I have had the Laco Augsburg for a month or so now. $235 is a great price. Mine was just under $300 and I thought I was getting a good price. My only complaint is the strap. I am not a fan and have been looking for a replacement.


Hamiltons have also been noted for making nice watches, but folks feeling that the strap isn't as good as the watch itself sometimes. I put a black and grey nato band on my Hamilton 46mm Khaki Pilot, replacing the standard leather band and it looks great. It's more commonly associated with the "James Bond' style Omega diver watches, but it's very versatile look and color--dressing up or down well. I got the Maratec brand which is decent, but it's a wee bit on the thin side and I'd probably try a thicker fabric band next time.

I'm fairly sure it'd look very good on the Laco as well and might go that way again, with a different brand nato.










This color looks pretty good too:



For $19.99, Amazon's got a good deal on a twelve watch case--it's polyurethane 'leather' but has about 2200 rather good overall reviews: *Watch Box Large 12 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CNG96C?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00



I figure if it's not good, you can return everything but your relatives on Amazon...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenith El Primero tourbillon for only $17888 after coupon code DMPRIME17888. Anybody have the nerve to try to flip it? 

Zenith El Primero 03-2050-4035-01-C713 Men's Watch


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi everybody, I often silently read this thread so I thought it is time for an contribution.
If you are a Backerclub member on KS you can get the Miro quartz for around 93$ and the automatic (Miyota 9015) for around 180$, both including a travelcase and free worldwide shipping! The watches come with saphire crystal and 5atm waterresistance. The company already sells watches since some time, so they should be reliable. Without Backerclub they are around 20$ more for both models and no free shipping. I am not yet allowed to post links, sorry!


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

quarzaro said:


> Hi everybody, I often silently read this thread so I thought it is time for an contribution.
> If you are a Backerclub member on KS you can get the Miro quartz for around 93$ and the automatic (Miyota 9015) for around 180$, both including a travelcase and free worldwide shipping! The watches come with saphire crystal and 5atm waterresistance. The company already sells watches since some time, so they should be reliable. Without Backerclub they are around 20$ more for both models and no free shipping. I am not yet allowed to post links, sorry!


Here's a link

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mirowatches/miro-watches-the-everyday










Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

thx @frostjoe


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Zenith El Primero tourbillon for only $17888 after coupon code DMPRIME17888. Anybody have the nerve to try to flip it?
> 
> Zenith El Primero 03-2050-4035-01-C713 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 7009890


Considering the upcoming Heuer 02 retails for around that price, dammit that Zenith is really tempting!

Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sanriopurin said:


> Considering the upcoming Heuer 02 retails for around that price, dammit that Zenith is really tempting!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


If I were going to buy something in that price range to keep, I'd get something more like this. Perpetual calendar, alarm, moon phase, 18kt gold case for $16,999 at ToM. From a technical standpoint, it's more impressive than a tourbillon. I have two Chinese tourbillons that cost under $1000 total, and they work perfectly.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks! 
I was already a backer and you just made it a better deal for me.


quarzaro said:


> Hi everybody, I often silently read this thread so I thought it is time for an contribution.
> If you are a Backerclub member on KS you can get the Miro quartz for around 93$ and the automatic (Miyota 9015) for around 180$, both including a travelcase and free worldwide shipping! The watches come with saphire crystal and 5atm waterresistance. The company already sells watches since some time, so they should be reliable. Without Backerclub they are around 20$ more for both models and no free shipping. I am not yet allowed to post links, sorry!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry if this was already posted, but this is under $250 after coupon and cash back. It's new, not pre-owned.

Bulova Accu-Swiss Men's Gemini Mechanical Black Genuine Leather and Dial | BLUEFLY


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

FYI
Reward for BackerClub Members

Members receive 20% off any pledge, this discount will be refunded to Backerclub members through pay-pal in USD when the campaign is over. 


hongkongtaipan said:


> I was looking for a military-inspired watch when I came upon the Kickstarter compaign for First Aviateur Falcon and Viper watches. Here is the link: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...flyback-chronograph-pilot-watch?ref=discovery.





BalooSD said:


> Thanks for sharing. Just ordered a silver falcon.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Starbuy in Australia have the 44mm Citizen Eco Drive AP4000-07W for approx USD$81.35 plus shipping if outside of Australia.
Not sure about eBay.com, but if you have an eBay.com.au account & live in Australia, you can get it for AUD$103.50 delivered by using the 10% off sitewide code *CRUSHONYOU. *


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

I have this box. The clasp is a bit iffy to close, but it does the job, especially for $20. 

For $19.99, Amazon's got a good deal on a twelve watch case--it's polyurethane 'leather' but has about 2200 rather good overall reviews: *Watch Box Large 12 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer*

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007CNG96C?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00



I figure if it's not good, you can return everything but your relatives on Amazon...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Sorry, not sure why the quote didn't show there. Not the OP for that box.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> FYI
> Reward for BackerClub Members
> 
> Members receive 20% off any pledge, this discount will be refunded to Backerclub members through pay-pal in USD when the campaign is over.


How many plants is this Kickstarter campaign going to send our way? #CreateABuzz


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Not 100% sure how much of a bargain this is but saksoff5th.com has quite a few Android watches on clearance.
Corsair Skelly $98, Enforcer Tritium (I think it's tritium) $270, Corsair chrono with lumed bezel $75, etc.

http://www.saksoff5th.com/mens-jewe...ce_status&prefv1=C|M|F&page_source1=Clearance


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

nam2212 said:


> I have had the Laco Augsburg for a month or so now. $235 is a great price. Mine was just under $300 and I thought I was getting a good price. My only complaint is the strap. I am not a fan and have been looking for a replacement.


I'm already on the lookout for a replacement strap. I simply can't stand the double-rivet design.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> How many plants is this Kickstarter campaign going to send our way? #CreateABuzz


"Hi, I'm a longtime lurker here, so I'm going to contribute. Yeah, I just joined the forum yesterday. Yeah, this is my first post. But check out this awesome Kickstarter campaign!"

Almost as bad as bots.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Rather important news for bargain hunters. Amazon is watching your back and will waive restrictions in the event of using Lumberyard while looking for watches. So, if the threat of human corpses reanimating needs to be covered, with other events, go with Amazon.

I feel safer.

*57.10* Acceptable Use; Safety-Critical Systems. Your use of the Lumberyard Materials must comply with the AWS Acceptable Use Policy. The Lumberyard Materials are not intended for use with life-critical or safety-critical systems, such as use in operation of medical equipment, automated transportation systems, autonomous vehicles, aircraft or air traffic control, nuclear facilities, manned spacecraft, or military use in connection with live combat. However, this restriction will not apply in the event of the occurrence (certified by the United States Centers for Disease Control or successor body) of a widespread viral infection transmitted via bites or contact with bodily fluids that causes human corpses to reanimate and seek to consume living human flesh, blood, brain or nerve tissue and is likely to result in the fall of organized civilization.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, imagine the high and then the crash, upon this catching my eye as I scrolled...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Here's a link
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mirowatches/miro-watches-the-everyday
> 
> ...


For comparison, Massdrop has the earlier generation quartz for $75 plus shipping. 9015 model was previously $150.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Casio MTF-E002B-1AVCF Classic Chronograph for $72.80 at Amazon

Amazon.com: Casio Men's MTF-E002B-1AVCF Classic Chronograph Watch with Black Resin Band: Clothing



















Case is 44 mm wide (47 mm with crown), 13 mm thick, 47 mm lug-to-lug, 24 mm lug width. Steel cushion case, screw down case back, weighs 4 oz. with Casio's plastic strap. Lume is visible 3-4 hours.

Update 2/10, 4:00 PM: sold out.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

It looks like all of the Oris Aquis models are part of Jomashop's Valentine's Day sale. Does anyone know if there are additional coupon codes for them kind of like some of the other watches I that sale?

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-...roductsearch&gclid=CK_Hxuz-7MoCFcYfhgodvYoJGg


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

eBay with Jomashop has the Tissot T-Classic Le Locle T41.1.423.33 Automatic Men's Watch (black or silver dial) for *$300* (extra 5% cashback with ebates and $6 in eBay Bucks pushes it to *$279*) with free shipping. 39mm


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon dropped the price on the Laco 861690 from $347.90 to $292.90 overnight. A $55.00 drop. It also qualifies for the 20% off PREZDAY20 coupon.
> I hope its a good deal, I ordered one.
> 
> Amazon.com: Laco/1925 Men's 861690 "Pilot Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band: Clothing


I don't know how, but I managed to muster the strength to NOT pull the trigger on this one, or the similar A-flieger at the same price. I must have almost bought it a dozen times.... nice to know I still have some self control left. This forum is dangerous.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

This should pique lots of interest, and sadden some who took the Amazon deal a couple of days ago. Target has the popular Casio MDV106-1A Men's Dive Watch for $34 - $5 off with coupon code *STYLE* [Exp 2/13] = $29 with free shipping. REDcard members can get an additional 5% off, and using rebategiant gives you yet another 5%. If my math serves me right, that's about $26. Talk about VFM.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Plant? I have zero affiliation with any kickstarter creators. So posting a 20% deal for a KS that a few folks here are already in on is bad form?

Not a fan of KS? We get it. I however, have supported many that have been a part of this board. Helgray, Mercer, Makara, Tangramatic, MWW, Zelos, RWC, Raven, Cobra to name a few.

If I can get a better "deal" on stuff I'm already supporting like Miro why not let folks know? Is that not the purpose of this thread?

Feel free to check my backing history on KS. My name there is the same as here. I am no ones "plant".



WorthTheWrist said:


> How many plants is this Kickstarter campaign going to send our way? #CreateABuzz


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

yoginasser said:


> This should pique lots of interest, and sadden some who took the Amazon deal a couple of days ago. Target has the popular Casio MDV106-1A Men's Dive Watch for $34 - $5 off with coupon code *STYLE* [Exp 2/13] = $29 with free shipping. REDcard members can get an additional 5% off, and using rebategiant gives you yet another 5%. If my math serves me right, that's about $26. Talk about VFM.
> View attachment 7015978


Too bad, it seems that they only ship CONUS.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

There are many forwarding agencies in the US that you can use to buy something that only ships CONUS.

Of course, you have to cover the shipping cost for your country but for a watch, it is usually less than $20.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop again.

I'm not sure how good of a price this is because I don't find much info on it. But for a field watch this is a very attractive look and the Kinetic movement should prove very accurate. Size is more manageable than some of Seiko's recent offerings. Drilled lugs are also a nice feature on a watch that will be used on a variety of straps. The beige one is the most attractive to me. Seiko was also reserved enough not to force a Day/Date complication into this as they do other similar styles.

$135-145 depending on model

Models: SKA721, SKA723, SKA725, SKA727
Movement: 5M85 Kinetic movement
Hardlex crystal
Date window at 3 o'clock
Luminous hands and hour markers
Power reserve indicator function controlled by button at 2 o'clock
6 month power reserve
Case diameter: 42 mm
Case thickness: 12 mm
Lug width: 20 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 49 mm
Water resistance: 100 m
Included 1-year Massdrop Warranty


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

New Revue Thommen Gents Diver Professional 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER) via Sigmatime on Ebay.

Only $286. Great deal!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Massdrop again.


Thanks for posting. I really like the cream colored one. Reminds me of the similar sarg005 which I have eyed from time to time. Been buying too much lately and my wife is taking notice, lol. Hmmm


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

toucan said:


> New Revue Thommen Gents Diver Professional 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER) via Sigmatime on Ebay.
> 
> Only $286. Great deal!
> View attachment 7018154


That is one of the biggest steals I've seen recently! 45mm is too big for me but damn!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

toucan said:


> New Revue Thommen Gents Diver Professional 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER) via Sigmatime on Ebay.
> 
> Only $286. Great deal!


You also get $11.44 in Ebay Bucks if you qualify for the current 4% promotion.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the RT Professional Diver on bracelet and it is my favorite watch. That price is fantastic.


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

The description states the crown is push/pull. Does anyone know if it truly is NOT a screwdown crown. Also, what movement is in it? I'm not going to bite on this one just curious. Looks like a great deal!


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

(It looks like all of the Oris Aquis models are part of Jomashop's Valentine's Day sale. Does anyone know if there are additional coupon codes for them kind of like some of the other watches I that sale?

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-7...FcYfhgodvYoJGg)

Thanks buddy - I could not resist this -


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

fasterboomer said:


> The description states the crown is push/pull. Does anyone know if it truly is NOT a screwdown crown. Also, what movement is in it? I'm not going to bite on this one just curious. Looks like a great deal!


Hi,

300m WR is most likely a screw down crown. I googled a bit and this has an ETA 2824-2 inside. Movement alone is like 180$, so this is an incredible deal.

S.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

They also have the bracelet model for ~$115 more...not sure if the bracelet is "worth it" or not, but:

Revue Thommen Men&apos;s 17030 2137 &apos;Diver&apos; Automatic Watch | eBay

-Mark in St. Louis



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 300m WR is most likely a screw down crown. I googled a bit and this has an ETA 2824-2 inside. Movement alone is like 180$, so this is an incredible deal.
> 
> S.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

buldogge said:


> They also have the bracelet model for ~$115 more...not sure if the bracelet is "worth it" or not, but:
> 
> Revue Thommen Men&apos;s 17030 2137 &apos;Diver&apos; Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


This is not a bad price. If I recall the cheapest for this watch was $425 at gemnation when they had their sale.

Is the bracelet worth $115? That's up for debate as the end links may have a more flush fit than other swapped on bracelets.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

toucan said:


> New Revue Thommen Gents Diver Professional 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER) via Sigmatime on Ebay.
> 
> Only $286. Great deal!
> View attachment 7018154


That same vendor also has the eterna soleur for $699 which I think is a pretty good deal for that watch.










I know it's been cheaper before but currently this is the best price I've seen. And I think our very own worththewrist either currently or previously owned one of these.

He might be able to shed some more light on the value that this represents.
Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Massdrop again.
> 
> I'm not sure how good of a price this is because I don't find much info on it. But for a field watch this is a very attractive look and the Kinetic movement should prove very accurate. Size is more manageable than some of Seiko's recent offerings. Drilled lugs are also a nice feature on a watch that will be used on a variety of straps. The beige one is the most attractive to me. Seiko was also reserved enough not to force a Day/Date complication into this as they do other similar styles.
> 
> ...


Went to order the green as soon as I saw it, and they're sold out. The black bracelet model is gone also. Found it here for an extra $22 bucks over Massdrop... https://www.passthewatch.com/mens-k...ck-dial-stainless-steel-band-men-s-watch.html.

You're right , hardly anything else out there on these. Must be very new?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> That same vendor also has the eterna soleur for $699 which I think is a pretty good deal for that watch.


Sorry if this has been discussed before or if no one cares and I'm bringing it up here but I feel like that ebay vendor is gemnation using another name.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

GtrainG said:


> This is not a bad price. If I recall the cheapest for this watch was $425 at gemnation when they had their sale.
> 
> Is the bracelet worth $115? That's up for debate as the end links may have a more flush fit than other swapped on bracelets.


It was down to $390 about 6 weeks ago at Gemnation. It is definitely a screw down crown as well.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

toucan said:


> New Revue Thommen Gents Diver Professional 17030.(I'M A SCAMMER) via Sigmatime on Ebay.
> 
> Only $286. Great deal!
> View attachment 7018154


Do not forget the 5% on fatwallet on top of 4% Ebay = less than $250

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That is a truly great deal on that Revue Thommen diver, but I just can't justify getting one. I already have two black-faced dive watches with indices, and the Commander 300 on the way in the spring.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Oris TT1 day/date for $549 at Gemnation - Oris TT1 Day Date Mens Watch Model: 735.7651.4174.RS


----------



## GeorgeTrain (Jan 6, 2015)

RyanD said:


> You also get $11.44 in Ebay Bucks if you qualify for the current 4% promotion.


 Is this a good watch?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon dropped the price on the Laco 861690 from $347.90 to $292.90 overnight. A $55.00 drop. It also qualifies for the 20% off PREZDAY20 coupon.
> I hope its a good deal, I ordered one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-861...&nodeID=7147441011&refinements=p_89:Laco/1925


It's back down to $278.32 now, as well as for the 861688 A-flieger, but it appears that the PREZDAY20 code no longer works :-(

Must fight temptation again.... but should be easier with higher net price.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

colgex said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before or if no one cares and I'm bringing it up here but I feel like that ebay vendor is gemnation using another name.


i was thinking the same thing too. I'd picked up the Diver Chrono from Gemnation when they had a big sale a month ago, and something struck me about Sigmatime's addresses adn low prices. Have people had problems dealing with Gemnation?


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

There are two green dialed, titanium Momentum Atlas (1M-SP00G8B) on Amazon UK sold from Amazon directly for £47.89.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I, too, echo those thoughts about Gemnation and Sigmatime being one in the same. Regardless, while I've never purchased anything through Sigmatime on eBay (although that may soon change with this RT diver, LOL), I have purchased from Gemnation without incident.



toucan said:


> i was thinking the same thing too. I'd picked up the Diver Chrono from Gemnation when they had a big sale a month ago, and something struck me about Sigmatime's addresses adn low prices. Have people had problems dealing with Gemnation?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Now through Monday the 15th.

Save 15% on Acionna, Cerberus* or Spectre with code CUPID.

Save 10% on Orthos* with code ARROW.

*Does not apply to limited editions or pre-orders, regular colorways only.

Janis Trading Company


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

toucan said:


> i was thinking the same thing too. I'd picked up the Diver Chrono from Gemnation when they had a big sale a month ago, and something struck me about Sigmatime's addresses adn low prices. Have people had problems dealing with Gemnation?


I've had no issues with them with the 1 purchase I have made from them.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

GtrainG said:


> I've had no issues with them with the 1 purchase I have made from them.





BDC said:


> Went to order the green as soon as I saw it, and they're sold out. The black bracelet model is gone also. Found it here for an extra $22 bucks over Massdrop... https://www.passthewatch.com/mens-k...ck-dial-stainless-steel-band-men-s-watch.html.
> 
> You're right , hardly anything else out there on these. Must be very new?


I have purchased three RT from them before. I have a small issue with the Airspeed XLarge hand wind one. The watch was definitely a factory second with minor blemish on the dial.
I kept it anyway because of the price. Other than that I have no issue with them. Shipping is fast.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD, how does one go about qualifying for the 4% promotion? I'm only seeing $5.72 (or 2%)? Thanks a bunch! DD.



RyanD said:


> You also get $11.44 in Ebay Bucks if you qualify for the current 4% promotion.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> RyanD, how does one go about qualifying for the 4% promotion? I'm only seeing $5.72 (or 2%)? Thanks a bunch! DD.


It's a targeted promotion. It will be in your Ebay messages and on the Ebay home page.

eBay Bucks


----------



## distancecat (Mar 26, 2013)

Ashford has the Rado D-Star 200 on rubber strap for $796.65 this week.

Rado D-Star R15959159 Men's Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Roger that! Thanks! DD



RyanD said:


> It's a targeted promotion. It will be in your Ebay messages and on the Ebay home page.
> 
> eBay Bucks


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some nice deals on Bulova Accutron at WoW.

Accutron by Bulova Watches at Discount Prices | WorldofWatches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

distancecat said:


> Ashford has the Rado D-Star 200 on rubber strap for $796.65 this week.
> 
> Rado D-Star R15959159 Men's Watch


Ashford had that as low as $599 in the past.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster, Orange Dial Watch SRP483K1, $125

*

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster SRP483K1 SRP483K SRP483


*Seiko Monster, white and blue watch, $133

*
*
*
It doesn't cost a fortune, but this is one of my favorite watches to wear--it's good clean fun!

Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Monster SRP481K1 SRP481K SRP481

Who says you can't be a nerd and bring some 'bling'?--or get a Rolex President 'lookalike' bracelet and a watch for $27.50?

Besides--your Rolex doesn't have 'Electro-Luminscence-Illuminator' or an alarm and this might actually be more accurate!

A168WG-9WDF Casio Vintage Men's Gold Stainless Steel Watch, $27.50










[/URL]

A168WG A168WG-9 A168WG-9WDF Casio vintage watch


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are from Canada and looking for a Tissot read on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the concise breakdown. Canadians appreciate it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Enjoying my Laco 1925, 'Type A' from Amazon , just arrived today for $234.32 w/ PREZDAY20, but from our friends 'across the puddle'--German Time Keeper has some deals on 1925 Lacos Type A and B----Laco Series 'G' special edition automatics at 199 Euros ea (that'd be $224.21 in USD so maybe a better deal in Euros) including a model with an unusual green second hand, inc w/ an extra calf leather strap etc--some things the Amazon models don't include. The free shipping sounds on and off--thru Feb. 29, "while stock lasts".

Specifications : 
Movement : Laco-21 Automatic (Miyota 821)

Watch : Brushed stainless steel case, display caseback, 50 ATM, case diameter 42 mm mineral crystal, Brown Pilot Leather Strap
Packaging : Laco Vintage Limited Edition Case

Special: Special Green Second hand

It's an interesting site w/ some great info on Lacos, inc some rather high end models, plus Archimede, Botta Design, Elysee Men...











German Timekeeper Marketing - Season.Special.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Enjoying my Laco 1925, 'Type A' from Amazon , just arrived today for $234.32 w/ PREZDAY20, but from our friends 'across the puddle'--German Time Keeper has some deals on 1925 Lacos Type A and B----Laco Series 'G' special edition automatics at 199 Euros ea (that'd be $224.21 in USD so maybe a better deal in Euros) including a model with an unusual green second hand, inc w/ an extra calf leather strap etc--some things the Amazon models don't include. The free shipping sounds on and off--thru Feb. 29, "while stock lasts".
> 
> Specifications :
> Movement : Laco-21 Automatic (Miyota 821)
> ...


How do you order from them? Very odd site
Edit: I see to have to fill out a form


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

docvail said:


> Now through Monday the 15th.
> 
> Save 15% on Acionna, Cerberus* or Spectre with code CUPID.
> 
> ...


Welp, one off my list. Blue-and-orange Cerberus on the way at $488 and change with the coupon! W00t!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-lo...mes-down-never-does-2859874.html#post25523130


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Time to give back to the thread that has cost me a few times.

I came across a whole bunch of discounted watches today from UK-based seller Sports Direct, who usually does pretty good discounts on various bits and bobs from time-to-time. One advantage is that they ship worldwide (including out to me in Australia) for a reasonable rate.

The sale seems to include a heap of different "sport" style watches from known brands, with "up to 70% off" and seems to also have a couple of interesting pieces from Timex and Casio listed at decent discounts. Not sure how they compare historically to prices that have been listed previously here, but thought I'd share anyway.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/flash-sale-six

Some ones that caught my eye were:

Timex Original Men's 1970's watch: Timex | Timex Originals Mens 1970 Analogue Watch | Watches









Timex Mens Indiglo Rugged Chronograph: Timex | Timex Mens Indiglo Rugged Analogue Watch | Watches









Timex Mens IA Flyback Chronograph: Timex | Timex Mens IA Fly Back Chronograph Watch | Watches









Timex Intelligent Quartz 3 GMT: Timex | Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz 3 GMT Watch | Men's Watches









Enjoy!


----------



## McFleet (Jun 8, 2015)

This is my first post so I hope I got everything correct. Since I'm new, I can't post links. Long Island Watch is taking preorders for the Orient Mako USA. They will begin shipping on February 22nd. The black dial version is available for $159 and the blue or white dials are available for $169. As of now, the only place you can order them online is from Orient's website for $225.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Watch : Brushed stainless steel case, display caseback, *50 ATM*, case diameter 42 mm mineral crystal, Brown Pilot Leather Strap
> Packaging : Laco Vintage Limited Edition Case


50ATM ? It's too much for a pilot watch


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Welp, one off my list. Blue-and-orange Cerberus on the way at $488 and change with the coupon! W00t!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-lo...mes-down-never-does-2859874.html#post25523130


Thanks Keith!

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

McFleet said:


> This is my first post so I hope I got everything correct. Since I'm new, I can't post links. Long Island Watch is taking preorders for the Orient Mako USA. They will begin shipping on February 22nd. The black dial version is available for $159 and the blue or white dials are available for $169. As of now, the only place you can order them online is from Orient's website for $225.


I hope this is a sign of prices to come-I'm trying to stick to a budget this year. So far I'm pretty negative.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

quarzaro said:


> There are two green dialed, titanium Momentum Atlas (1M-SP00G8B) on Amazon UK sold from Amazon directly for £47.89.


Just FYI that is a tiny little ladies watch. The case is like 35mm. Amazon doesn't make it that obvious; I got one and returned it.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

There are men and women's sized atlas, yes. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I have purchased three RT from them before. I have a small issue with the Airspeed XLarge hand wind one. The watch was definitely a factory second with minor blemish on the dial.
> I kept it anyway because of the price. Other than that I have no issue with them. Shipping is fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Does your Airspeed XL hand wind have the decorated movement with blue screws and Geneva strips as shown in their picture?


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

boonh said:


> Does your Airspeed XL hand wind have the decorated movement with blue screws and Geneva strips as shown in their picture?


It does not come with the decorated movement with blue screws and Geneva strips as shown in their website. Thanks for pointing that out and I will talk to their customer service.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## billgerr (Jan 24, 2016)

Orient Mako USA Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch

Orient Mako USA -- Pre-order Black $159, Blue and White $169

Now I am happy I missed the Orient USA 15% off Thanksgiving sale.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Not sure about ebay.com but if you have an ebay.com.au account you can get the Casio Red G-Shock G-7900A-4 for AUD$98.10 Delivered by using the code* CRUSHONYOU. 
*And the Casio Black G-Shock G-7900-1DR for AUD$100.53 Delivered. Link to 10% off sitewide code promotion here.








. 
Amazon is cheaper for USA - USD$69.99.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Casio AE100W-1BVCF at Amazon for $11.99

Amazon.com: Casio Men's AE1000W-1BVCF Silver-Tone and Black Digital Sport Watch with Black Resin Band: Casio: Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Welp, one off my list. Blue-and-orange Cerberus on the way at $488 and change with the coupon! W00t!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-lo...mes-down-never-does-2859874.html#post25523130


That's a great looking watch. I'm spent out for this month though. Actually, I'm spent out for a while. I've got to figure out how to hide my last three purchases from my wife.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

hello guys! have you ever seen perrelet turbine watches with more than 60% discount?


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> hello guys! have you ever seen perrelet turbine watches with more than 60% discount?


I bought my Helvetia Special Edition at just over 60% off from The Watchery. But the 10% (or 12% can't remember) cash back from Befrugal practically priced the watch at over 70% off.

The watch doesn't feature a lot in my wearing rotation though. It feels weirdly heavy even though it's not particularly so (I weighed it).

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> hello guys! have you ever seen perrelet turbine watches with more than 60% discount?


This one is $2400 after coupon, plus you can get 6% cash back with BeFrugal. That would make it $2256 net. That's about as low as I have seen for a turbine.

Perrelet Men's Turbine XL Auto Black Rubber Black and Red Orange Dial | BLUEFLY


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> There are men and women's sized atlas, yes.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


But even the one sold as men's on Amazon is really really small. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

billgerr said:


> Orient Mako USA Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch
> 
> Orient Mako USA -- Pre-order Black $159, Blue and White $169
> 
> ...


Oh man, this is BIG news. I'm trying to save money but I might have to get in on this. The white dial Mako USA would look real nice with my blue Ray.

Edit: Ordered it despite my decision to put a pause on my watch hobby due to other life requirements. Too good of a deal to pass up. I will be selling a couple watches though still, per my decision I just mentioned. Thanks for the heads up, billgerr!!!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> hello guys! have you ever seen perrelet turbine watches with more than 60% discount?


They pop up new on eBay for around 50-60% off MSRP quite a bit. Used go for even cheaper.

Neat watches. I almost bought one last summer here in Moscow. I tracked it down after quite a bit of searching, but when I tried it on I realized that it was gigantic on my wrists. They wear much larger than you'd expect.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

boze said:


> But even the one sold as men's on Amazon is really really small. That's all I'm saying.


38mm without crown; some would call that 'traditional' but maybe I'm old-fashioned. 

http://www.momentumwatch.com/product/atlas-38-fabric/

It's also possible the listing was messed up. Women's is 32, the wife has the red and yes it's really small.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> 38mm without crown; some would call that 'traditional' but maybe I'm old-fashioned.
> 
> http://www.momentumwatch.com/product/atlas-38-fabric/
> 
> ...


I wonder if Amazon is selling an older model or something. They're pretty bad at listing sizes correctly but their men's says 36mm and their women's says 35mm. No way the one I got was 38mm.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop on Victorinox Men's 'I.N.O.X.' Swiss Quartz Stainless Steel Casual Watch (Model: 241726.1) (B0147DQ2P2) currently sells for $507


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

iuserman said:


> Big price drop on Victorinox Men's 'I.N.O.X.' Swiss Quartz Stainless Steel Casual Watch (Model: 241726.1) (B0147DQ2P2) currently sells for $507
> View attachment 7028521


Amazon link says $507, is that the deal?

This model sells for $359 at Joma, and the other models without the paracord bracelet sell for under $300.


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

McFleet said:


> This is my first post so I hope I got everything correct. Since I'm new, I can't post links. Long Island Watch is taking preorders for the Orient Mako USA. They will begin shipping on February 22nd. The black dial version is available for $159 and the blue or white dials are available for $169. As of now, the only place you can order them online is from Orient's website for $225.


Ships to the UK for a little over $13 too. I'm a happy man! Not so much my bank manager.


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Target has the popular Casio MDV106-1A Men's Dive Watch for $34 - $5 off with coupon code *STYLE* [Exp 2/13] = $29 with free shipping. REDcard members can get an additional 5% off, and using rebategiant gives you yet another 5%. If my math serves me right, that's about $26.


Wow,what a deal! FYI Amazon adjusted my price to $26.19. Considering Target charges tax, even on mail order, this was still cheaper. However, it looks like price matching is NOT an official Amazon policy (but an unofficial one, and they almost always do--probably just don't want to be obligated to make a low-profit sale)


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

billgerr said:


> Orient Mako USA Watches - Free Shipping | Island Watch
> 
> Orient Mako USA -- Pre-order Black $159, Blue and White $169
> 
> Now I am happy I missed the Orient USA 15% off Thanksgiving sale.


Great one, thanks! Finally I get it here in Norway, just pulled the trigger on a black Mako USA b-)


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

norsairius said:


> Oh man, this is BIG news. I'm trying to save money but I might have to get in on this. The white dial Mako USA would look real nice with my blue Ray.
> 
> Edit: Ordered it despite my decision to put a pause on my watch hobby due to other life requirements. Too good of a deal to pass up. I will be selling a couple watches though still, per my decision I just mentioned. Thanks for the heads up, billgerr!!!


Is it that great of a deal? Sorry to be ignorant. I don't follow Orient so much.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

r0bf1ve said:


> Is it that great of a deal? Sorry to be ignorant. I don't follow Orient so much.


The Mako used to be only available at Orientusa site and it was 225. Most of the discounts available on that site excluded the Mako USA. Plus there have been reports of spotty customer service (long response times) from OrientUSA.

So for people wanting to get the watch, the discounted price plus getting it from a more customer friendly place like LIW is a pretty big deal.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Still showing more than 10 available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link may not work but after selling out he put some more for sale, there are 11 left at the moment, for the reviews I've read it seems like a really nice mesh, I'm looking forward to getting mine

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal on Amazon Nixon Men's Corporal Stainless Steel Watch for $70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I need some zulu/natos.....any deal/coupon/place you suggest right now?


Thanks!!

S.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Got my Casio MDV-106 today and initial impression is WOW. I may post more in the appropriate forum but it's definitely a keeper. The rubber band is softer than I thought so it may stay on for a little while before I get a custom band. If you're on the fence go for it.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some zulu/natos.....any deal/coupon/place you suggest right now?
> 
> ...


If you're looking for 22mm Best Buy is still clearing out the Clockwork Synergy NATOs.

I have a black/PVD Clockwork NATO and a black/PVD Premium NATO from Crown and Buckle, they are virtually identical.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

MP83 said:


> That link may not work but after selling out he put some more for sale, there are 11 left at the moment, for the reviews I've read it seems like a really nice mesh, I'm looking forward to getting mine
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Try this link: New OCEAN7 22mm Stainlees Steel Mesh Watch Bracelet | eBay

Mine just arrived and it's fantastic. Really good quality. I'm very pleased.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

40% off Deep Blue bracelets and straps, with free shipping. I've been pretty happy with the four Deep Blues (three auto's one quartz for son) that I've bought. Their bracelet & straps are also pretty good quality wise, but to be honest, seem a bit over priced typically--as most company's.

It looks to be across their line up--not just Air Blue. The shark mesh type ones are well done, as are most of their other metal offerings. Enter: *STRAP40 *if you please...--the ballistic nylon ones are also pretty good, espec. for about $14, inc. shipping.

Really pays to watch for this company's sales if you're interested, and to cross reference with evine, which adjusts their prices up and down all the time, it seems...

https://www.airbluewatches.com/product/ballistic-nylon-22mm24mm-pvd-strap/

https://www.airbluewatches.com/product-category/strapsbracelets/

Stainless Steel Replacement Bracelets - SALE! REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS
_*40% OFF* STRAPS AND BRACELETS SITE-WIDE!_
_Use our free USPS shipping method *(conUS Only) ​__during checkout for extra savings!_ We Thank You For Your Continued Support!​ Now is the perfect time to grab the replacement straps and bracelets that you need to accessorize your ​Deep Blue / Air Blue watches; and take an additional 40% off while you are at it! ​ *|*​_DEEP BLUE WATCHES_ _|_​

ENTER CODE: STRAP40

& SAVE 40% ON STRAPS


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

So excited for the Mako USA deal. Just pulled the trigger on the white dial. Been wanting it for a while. That's just a stupid deal. Best bang for buck I've ever seen.


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

MP83 said:


> That link may not work but after selling out he put some more for sale, there are 11 left at the moment, for the reviews I've read it seems like a really nice mesh, I'm looking forward to getting mine
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Can anybody speak to the quality?


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some zulu/natos.....any deal/coupon/place you suggest right now?
> 
> ...


Seb,

Here is a canadian supplier. Just got a Nato and it's good.

Best NATO strap | Watch Straps | Nato Strap Collections


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

sparco said:


> Can anybody speak to the quality?


The Ocean 7 mesh for sale here is of very average quality. I just received mine today. The mesh material and clasp are not to the level of the other Ocean7 mesh I own (which was made in Germany, probably by Staib). This one is fairly priced at $27 but it's no steal.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

This at $219, compared to other sellers, looks to be a very good price on a dressy Orient watch that somehow manages to relay a good bit of different information without looking so 'busy' that it's hard to read. It has a made in Japan 46B46 movement.

It's not a moon or sun 'phase' watch, so to speak--the moon and sun are PM and AM indicators

Orient and Orient Star make some watches that cost a great deal more and their technology and quality tends to trickle down into their lower priced watches.

But hey--for $219--you're 'kind of' getting the sun and the moon. If you ALSO want the stars with your timepiece--it might cost you --the Patek Philippe Henry Graves "Supercomplication" --arguably the most expensive, timepiece in history, will cost you at least $24,000,000! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patek_Philippe_Henry_Graves_Supercomplication

*Explain THAT--and your 'admirable restraint' to your wife, should you need to rationalize purchasing this watch!*



Orient Automatic Sun and Moon Watch with Sapphire Crystal #ET0T002S

This one's a bit more $$$ ($279) but other than the "goltone", this appears to be the same watch and this particular photo gives you a better idea of the planning and execution of the dial--it seems well done.










Orient 21-Jewel Automatic (self-winding) *
Case:* Goltone stainless steel, 42.5mm diameter x 14.1mm
*Back:* Screw-in exhibition back 
*Crystal:* Scratch Resistant Sapphire *
Band:* Alligator grained leather with deployant. 22mm

New Orient Sun and Moon - ET0T001W | Yeoman's Watch Review

Orient Automatic Sun and Moon Watch with Sapphire Crystal #ET0T001W


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

For you guys recently posting as in need of a good 'strapping'--cincystrapworks has 30+ pages of pretty positive reviews in the last eight or so months here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-natos-strap-company-cincy-strap-works-mini-review-2224234.html










Prices look pretty good as well @ $11 regular price. Haven't owned one personally, but they look a bit thicker than my Maratec:










Maratac™ Nato which is also a good brand @ 17 to $19 regular, but I've been looking for something a bit thicker and might bite on the 'Cincy'.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Just got mine yesterday--it's $278.32 now--not as low as it was, but still about the best price now --they also have the type 'B' dial for the same price. At 12.8 mm, as seen from the side the case looks a bit up right 'cannish' but it's a very nice can! Comes in a rather swank leather case. Watch face says 'Made in Germany at bottom of dial--it really is a nice piece, Japanese 821a movement and all.


Hey----Just called Amazon, not thinking it'd do me any good, but surprise, surprise--because the price dropped in seven days or less, never mind that the promo (PREZDAY20) is now over, they without hesitation, refunded me $14.58. That's pizza money, baby!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> So excited for the Mako USA deal. Just pulled the trigger on the white dial. Been wanting it for a while. That's just a stupid deal. Best bang for buck I've ever seen.


I guess we are gonna a ' wear your mako usa day too now ' 
I just pulled the trigger on the white one too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Slap me silly if the Laco 1925 Augsburg, (type 'A' dial) automatic w/ sapphire crystal didn't go down in price yet AGAIN! At $278.32 now, then minus 20% with PREZDAY20, it is now at $222.67. Just got mine yesterday--they also have the type 'B' dial for the same price. At 12.8 mm, the case looks a bit up right 'cannish' but it's a very nice can! Comes in a rather swank leather case. Watch face says 'Made in Germany at bottom of dial--it really is a nice piece, Japanese 821a movement and all.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I don't know whether to crap or get off the pot! Or off line anyways....


Be happy with the deal you got -- the price actually went up!

PREZDAY20 is no longer active. Items in the 20% off President's Day Sale are now "prices as marked."

Still some deals to be had though.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/oth...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1455231468


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

phcollard said:


> Seb,
> 
> Here is a canadian supplier. Just got a Nato and it's good.
> 
> Best NATO strap | Watch Straps | Nato Strap Collections


Merci!!

I'll give this one a try!!

S.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

nm4710 said:


> The Ocean 7 mesh for sale here is of very average quality. I just received mine today. The mesh material and clasp are not to the level of the other Ocean7 mesh I own (which was made in Germany, probably by Staib). This one is fairly priced at $27 but it's no steal.
> 
> Cheers,
> NM


mine came today and I totally agree with this assessment. I'm a little disappointed but it's ok for 27, not the great deal I thought it was. Oh well.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Be happy with the deal you got -- the price actually went up!
> 
> PREZDAY20 is no longer active. Items in the 20% off President's Day Sale are now "prices as marked."
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction--I'd hate to mislead people. Funny on the same page as the watch--they still mention "Prezday20"--*In honor of Presidents' Day, save 20% on clothing, shoes, and more---*but click again on See eligible items. and you see the limitations But I am indeed happy--and surprised. Hope that if others buy a watch on Amazon and even if on a time limited promo, find out the price went down in the previous seven days, can call and also get the price adjusted.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

On a lot of the eligible items the price marked IS 20% off. You still can save but just don't have to enter the code


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Robangel said:


> This at $219, compared to other sellers, looks to be a very good price on a dressy Orient watch that somehow manages to relay a good bit of different information without looking so 'busy' that it's hard to read. It has a made in Japan 46B46 movement.
> 
> It's not a moon or sun 'phase' watch, so to speak--the moon and sun are PM and AM indicators
> 
> ...


these look great actually.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

GtrainG said:


> these look great actually.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


I have this watch and it is really sharp.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need some zulu/natos.....any deal/coupon/place you suggest right now?
> 
> ...


natostrapsco.com has great selection and quality, buy 5 or more save 30% - also free shipping to canada.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

javadave61 said:


> Sneak preview...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another sneak, Mickey has lume!

Thanks again to the OP of this deal. Looking forward to the flash mob WRUW!


----------



## chompchomp (Dec 30, 2013)

It's pretty sad how the sales forum is full of clowns trying to make a profit on watches they picked up via this thread.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

I pulled the trigger on it too and it was delivered today. I've seen many people on here rave about the quality of the this watch, and now that I have one I understand why!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I know it's quartz. I know it's a lowly fashion brand. I know I'm not supposed to feel this way. But then I saw these particular photos on the 'Net and became quite smitten with this watch. *Emporio Armani AR1879 Classic chronograph. 
*
























Minimalist and Bauhaus aren't really my thing. But to me, that's just a beautiful dial. And I've always loved the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope Meister's recessed subdials on that beautiful white face. This is kind of a poor man's version of it.

Very much proof that those stock, fake-ish photos don't always tell the story on a watch. If I went by the stock photos at the sites selling this watch, I'd have had no interest at all.

Jacob Time seems to have the lowest price on this one, $182.23. BeFrugal's rebate takes it to *$166.76*.

Emporio Armani Classic Mens Watch AR1879


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank, Robangel... I had been keeping a lazy eye on the SRP orange monster. I was having a bad day yesterday, I saw $125, and hit that "buy" button on Skywatch like an addict hitting the pipe.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Just got mine yesterday--it's $278.32 now--not as low as it was, but still about the best price now --they also have the type 'B' dial for the same price. At 12.8 mm, as seen from the side the case looks a bit up right 'cannish' but it's a very nice can! Comes in a rather swank leather case. Watch face says 'Made in Germany at bottom of dial--it really is a nice piece, Japanese 821a movement and all.
> 
> 
> Hey----Just called Amazon, not thinking it'd do me any good, but surprise, surprise--because the price dropped in seven days or less, never mind that the promo (PREZDAY20) is now over, they without hesitation, refunded me $14.58. That's pizza money, baby!


Looks good. I have to wait a few weeks for mine to get to me though. Thanks for the heads up on the price change. I contacted Amazon as well.

Edit: Rebate confirmed.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstromrack.com has a Nixon "The October" watch in clearance for and extra 25% off which comes to $89.99. Swiss Quartz and 300 meters water resistance. Next closest price I saw was $129.99 at Watchsimo.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/957791/nixon-the-october-watch-48mm?color=BLACK#


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Thanks for the correction--I'd hate to mislead people. Funny on the same page as the watch--they still mention "Prezday20"--*In honor of Presidents' Day, save 20% on clothing, shoes, and more---*but click again on See eligible items. and you see the limitations But I am indeed happy--and surprised. Hope that if others buy a watch on Amazon and even if on a time limited promo, find out the price went down in the previous seven days, can call and also get the price adjusted.


I think the price earlier in the week was a mistake. The current $278.32 is 20% off the normal price (I forget, I think $347.90), and the sale is "prices as marked". Earlier this week I think they discounted the price 20% AND allowed the PREZDAY20 to be applied, for a very good deal, which it appears they honored despite the mistake.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

20 watch box in black or cherry for $49.99 + $2.50 in Rakuten Points. The same box is $85 with shipping on Amazon or $52 on Ali, so it looks like a good price for this model.

20 Cherry/ Ebony Wood Watch Display Case w/ Scratch Proof Glass Top Jewelry Storage Box Collector - Rakuten.com


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Orient Automatic Sun and Moon Watch with Sapphire Crystal #ET0T002S
> 
> This one's a bit more $$$ ($279) but other than the "goltone", this appears to be the same watch and this particular photo gives you a better idea of the planning and execution of the dial--it seems well done.
> 
> ...


This ... this is beautiful


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal









$849, $150 less than what I've seen before. I know, nothing mind blowing but if you like the brand or whatever, it isn't too bad.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

boonh said:


> Does your Airspeed XL hand wind have the decorated movement with blue screws and Geneva strips as shown in their picture?


Here is a pic of my Airspeed XL, it does not come with blue screws and Geneva strips. 








I have left a message with Gemnation and would like to find out how are they going to handle situation like that?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Chinese new year 15% sale on Armida Watches

We are closed for CNY holidays Feb 5th - 17th.

No shipping during this time.

All orders placed between 5th and 17th will get a 15% discount and shipped after the 17th.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Here is a pic of my Airspeed XL, it does not come with blue screws and Geneva strips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











This is the picture showing in the Gemnation website and the decoration is much nicer.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashford has the Edox Les Vauberts Men's Chronograph Watch (10408-3N-NBN) for $283 - $84 off with coupon code DNVAUBERT199 [Exp 2/16] = $199 with free shipping. befrugal's 6% brings it to $187. Features a 41mm case, Swiss quartz, and a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Amazon has the Orient Mako (CEM65004M, Orange dial, auto, 200M WR) for $85.88 with free shipping. 

OrientWatchUSA has 40% (code VAPR40) off their watches except for the MakoUSA.


the Amazon offer was a deal for me...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford, this weekend only, has coupon code 'FEBSAVE' that takes:

- $10 off a $100 purchase
- $30 off $250
- $75 off $500
- $200 off $1,000


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford, this weekend only, has coupon code 'FEBSAVE' that takes:
> 
> - $10 off a $100 purchase
> - $30 off $250
> ...


Does it work on top of the sale price? Their coupons never work on top of the sale price, just wondering.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Does it work on top of the sale price? Their coupons never work on top of the sale price, just wondering.


The Ashford email says that the coupon is NOT valid on sale items.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robangel said:


> This at $219, compared to other sellers, looks to be a very good price on a dressy Orient watch that somehow manages to relay a good bit of different information without looking so 'busy' that it's hard to read. It has a made in Japan 46B46 movement.
> 
> It's not a moon or sun 'phase' watch, so to speak--the moon and sun are PM and AM indicators
> 
> ...


Well, glad you guys 'like' it--after I initially posted, I added the interesting (to me anyways) tidbit---

But hey--for $219--you're 'kind of' getting the sun and the moon. If you ALSO want the stars with your timepiece--it might cost you --the Patek Philippe Henry Graves "Supercomplication" --arguably the most expensive timepiece in history, will cost you at least $24,000,000! For a USED watch!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patek_Philippe_Henry_Graves_Supercomplication

Just in case you have an extra 24 million $$$ laying around, although the price on this seems to go up about a million a year, so I might need to keep my second job.... Oh well, 'sigh'--dream BIG!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn it....I got sucked into the eBay Revue Thommen Diver feeding frenzy! I saw just one left and that pushed me to pull the trigger (2% eBay Bucks and 5% FatWallet cash back nets it to about $265ish). Hell, even if I flip it a year down the road for $250 or so, I'd say that I've probably done alright. A vast majority of the reviews for it over the past few years have been quite favorable...so we'll see!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

ashford is running a 200 off purchases over 1000 sale. code is febsave.

10 off 100
30 off 250
75 off 500
200 off 1000

you get 6% off from the main rebate sites as well.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Posted without comment:









wink wink


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Interesting watch with the "propeller" second hand. Is the case really 47mm? I would think 47mm would look out of proportion to the 22mm lugs (spec'd) but it doesn't. Perhaps the diameter includes the crown?


Sorry for the late response. Somehow I missed your post until now.

It actually is a 47mm case. The lug width is 24mm -- the band tapers to 22mm at the buckle. I find it wears quite comfortably on my wrist which is just under 7 inches (see the photo I posted.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Upscale Time's daily deal is the Mühle Glashütte Germanika I automatic chronograph for $1,499. To give that price some perspective the watch has sold on eBay new from one dealer for $500 more in the past month, but the price for it everywhere else right now starts at more than $3,500!

These details on the watch's movement make me drool:

Next level of perfection from Glashutte millworks of Muhle at Saxony. This unique Germanica case with concave sapphire crystal caseback and convex sapphire front, features new Muhle MU9408 movement, based on 7750 framework, with Muhle manufactured bridges and parts.

*Promo:*
*Factory Model Number*. M13803MB.

*Movement:*
Muhle Glashutte MU9408 25/7 jewels. Muhle refined version MU9048 with manufactured Glashutte style three-quarter train plate with removable jewel setting over the escape wheel, in the classic Glashutte movement making tradition. Muhle version woodpecker manufactured regulator, automatic bridge and rotor, as well various surface refinement.

*Movement Features:*
Hand enhanced Cotes de Geneve burnished plates contrasted with fire blued screws and red ruby jewels. Rhodium color movement plates. Muhle patented 'woodpecker' balance regulator system, removable escape jewel assembly in the Glashutte tradition, Muhle rotor and 3/4 plate.

I love chronos for some reason, and the only black one I have at the moment is a Fossil quartz Speedy Pro homage. Is this requiring restraint? Yes. Yes, it is.

Muhle Glasshutte Germanika I Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch M1-38-03-MB
















​
​


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Citizen Men's BI1030-53A Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch (B00KXCU17C)  for $60


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks nice enough and the price is decent. The reality is that all watches are fashion in some way.


WorthTheWrist said:


> I know it's quartz. I know it's a lowly fashion brand. I know I'm not supposed to feel this way. But then I saw these particular photos on the 'Net and became quite smitten with this watch. *Emporio Armani AR1879 Classic chronograph.
> *
> View attachment 7037777
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation daily deal also looks nice: Chronoswiss Pacific CH-2883-SI1 for $1,295. BeFrugal's 7% rebate would take it to $1,194.35. ETA2892-A2 movement. Selling elsewhere for more than $1,000 more.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Damn it....I got sucked into the eBay Revue Thommen Diver feeding frenzy! I saw just one left and that pushed me to pull the trigger (2% eBay Bucks and 5% FatWallet cash back nets it to about $265ish). Hell, even if I flip it a year down the road for $250 or so, I'd say that I've probably done alright. A vast majority of the reviews for it over the past few years have been quite favorable...so we'll see!


Mine is arriving in a couple of days, an FYI the band is 24 mm at the lugs, not 20 (what it shows on many listings), the crown is screw down not pull/push. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt (Aug 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Zenith El Primero tourbillon for only $17888 after coupon code DMPRIME17888. Anybody have the nerve to try to flip it?
> 
> Zenith El Primero 03-2050-4035-01-C713 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 7009890


I sent this to my friend as a joke when it was posted, and he just sent me a picture of it on his wrist saying it was just delivered. Holy crap!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I picked up on all those (typical) technical discrepancies from my research prior to committing, but thanks for sharing nonetheless! I never would have jumped on a 45mm watch with a 20mm strap (or 300m water resistance with only a push/pull crown, LOL). I've also read that it (supposedly) shares the same case as the Zeno Airplane Diver; and seeing as that I'm a fan of Zeno, I'm quite ok with that!



Sabadabadoo said:


> Mine is arriving in a couple of days, an FYI the band is 24 mm at the lugs, not 20 (what it shows on many listings), the crown is screw down not pull/push. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Double post


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Time to give back to the thread that has cost me a few times.
> 
> ...


thx....!!! i bought 2 reissue timex watches...


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's daily deal is the Mühle Glashütte Germanika I automatic chronograph for $1,499. To give that price some perspective the watch has sold on eBay new from one dealer for $500 more in the past month, but the price for it everywhere else right now starts at more than $3,500!
> 
> ​​


​​
Sickest impulse buy of my life.

I had a couple orders that were cancelled by bluefly during the 20% sale, maybe this was destiny. At least that's what I was telling myself when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's daily deal is the Mühle Glashütte Germanika I automatic chronograph for $1,499. To give that price some perspective the watch has sold on eBay new from one dealer for $500 more in the past month, but the price for it everywhere else right now starts at more than $3,500!
> 
> These details on the watch's movement make me drool:
> 
> ...




I'm always suspicious of "modified" movements, but this one is legitimately modified. Very nice looking! More movement info and photos here. Looks like an impressive movement for this price.
http://www.muehle-glashuette.de/en/...echnology-of-our-movements/muehle-technology/

Unfortunately, I can't find any coupons or cashback for Upscale Time. BeFrugal has 12% cashback for Upscale Stripper, but that's entirely different. 








​
"The MU 9408 movement is Mühle's rebuilt Valjoux 7750 Top. Unlike other brands that just perhaps re-decorate or regulate (not to degrade those features) Mühle takes the whole thing apart, refinishes it and adds several in-house components, a treatment they do to all of their watches to varying degree. In the case of the MU 9408, they added house made blued screws, a Glashütte ¾ plate with perlage, their patented woodpecker neck regulation, the automatic bridge and the rotor. All of these features have functional as well as aesthetic benefits, such as the screws which are more corrosion resistant and the ¾ plate which has a removable escape wheel bridge for easier maintenance of the movement and the woodpecker regulation, which adds shock protection. Lastly, they regulate the movement to 6 positions, guaranteeing accuracy."

Here is a good photo of the regulation mechanism. I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

smatrixt said:


> I sent this to my friend as a joke when it was posted, and he just sent me a picture of it on his wrist saying it was just delivered. Holy crap!


Sure he isn't pulling your leg? Would be a good joke.
https://www.google.com/search?q=zen...ved=0ahUKEwj7uqe9zPPKAhVD6yYKHeRrBLYQ_AUICCgC


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Double post. Forum was glitchy for more last night.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dig that dial outer ring, kinda reminds of a musical scale.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation daily deal also looks nice: Chronoswiss Pacific CH-2883-SI1 for $1,295. BeFrugal's 7% rebate would take it to $1,194.35. ETA2892-A2 movement. Selling elsewhere for more than $1,000 more.
> 
> View attachment 7044585


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Casio G-Shock DW5600e is $27.79 plus tax w/free shipping at Target with promo code STYLE. Promo code ends 11:59pm PST on Saturday, 2/13. [Camel^3 reports that the lowest it has ever been on Amazon was $25.79 this past Black Friday.]


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

One flavor of that Eterna Kontitki thing that you guys all seem to dig, is available on eBay for $639. New.

Eterna Men&apos;s 1220 41 67 1183 &apos;Kontiki&apos; Leather Strap Date Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay

IIRC 600's is where these have been flying off the deal shelves, but I dunno if the gold indices have been as highly desired.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh, and for those eyeing the Revue Thommen diver, how about an upgrade?

Revue Thommen Men&apos;s 17030 6137 &apos;Air Speed&apos; Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay

$785 for a similar RT case (45mm...too big for me) but with the 2824 swapped for a 7750. I really love the way it looks...bit of a Speedmaster/Submariner mashup.

edit: someone should trademark SpeedMariner, quick!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There are some good deals to be had on Maurice Lacroix models at The Watchery.

*Style: LC6078-SS002-33E *
Men's Les Classiques Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Black Dial with day, month, date and moonphase complications -- AND three chrono subdials -- all of which they somehow manage to pull off in a still clean-looking dial.

Coupon code 'WINTER125' and BeFrugal rebate take it to $1,298. It's $1,600 at Pricefalls and everywhere else it's like $2,600 to $4,900!

Maurice Lacroix LC6078-SS002-33E Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches









The Watchery also has the Mo Lacroix Les Classiques Jours Retrograde automatic black dial with alligator strap, model LC6358-SS001-33E, for $999.99. Throw in a pair of $8 men's Timberland sunglasses to get the price over a grand, and coupon code 'WINTER125' makes it $882.99. The BeFrugal rebate then nets it to $777. Some dude in Germany is selling it for $1,450 "unworn" on Chrono24. Rakuten has it at $1,590. Beyond that, the more common gray market sites we use outside of the WoW family of websites are selling this for $2,000-$3,000 or more!

That big date at the 12 is delicious.

Maurice Lacroix LC6358-SS001-33E Watches,Men's Les Classiques Automatic Black Dial Black Genuine Alligator, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

If you want the Maurice Lacroix Moonphase Chrono, the deal is even better at worldofwatches. It's currently $1199 before discount code and cash back. ~$1000 for this watch is really an amazing deal.

This was the watch I was considering biting the bullet on until the Muhle Glashutte deal came around.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> wink wink


Damn, you, maddam, enough with the glimpses, reveal all or do you want me to stuff your bezel with a greenback?!


----------



## Baref00t (Oct 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Invicta 8962 (Seiko Auto) for its lowest price ever, according to thetracktor history. I know Invicta splits the forum, but for $61.01 - it's a good way to get into modding I guess? Item #B001E96DHA


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> Damn, you, maddam, enough with the glimpses, reveal all or do you want me to stuff your bezel with a greenback?!


We'll be going the full monty on leap day.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There are some good deals to be had on Maurice Lacroix models at The Watchery.
> 
> *Style: LC6078-SS002-33E *
> Men's Les Classiques Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Black Dial with day, month, date and moonphase complications -- AND three chrono subdials -- all of which they somehow manage to pull off in a still clean-looking dial.
> ...


Now it's $1199 on The Watchery and on Ebay. Best deal on this movement since the Eternas. The Eternas have single pushers though. If I didn't already have my Eterna, I'd jump on this one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> If you want the Maurice Lacroix Moonphase Chrono, the deal is even better at worldofwatches. It's currently $1199 before discount code and cash back. ~$1000 for this watch is really an amazing deal.
> 
> This was the watch I was considering biting the bullet on until the Muhle Glashutte deal came around.


Who else ordered the Muhle? I think I might have bought the last one. I've been wanting a German made watch for a long time, but most of the affordable ones are just stock ETA movements. At least this one has some legit German features added like the 3/4 plate. $1500 is a great price for an "in-house-ish" German chronograph.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> We'll be going the full monty on leap day.


I want to see "Disn.. "" watch butt!


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Not sure if already posted [no hits from a search], Christopher Ward UK has 50% off alligator straps. Blue is pretty decent in matt / soft sheen with a Bayer deployment clasp [probably worth 20-30% of price]. Description says "padding" but not much sign of that and grain is understated. Colour is a darker blue than shown. A good price at 95 GBP inc tax and free postage.

22mm Alligator Straps - Christopher Ward


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Who else ordered the Muhle? I think I might have bought the last one. I've been wanting a German made watch for a long time, but most of the affordable ones are just stock ETA movements. At least this one has some legit German features added like the 3/4 plate. $1500 is a great price for an "in-house-ish" German chronograph.


I think there only were a couple.

It was one of those deals I debated whether to buy one and then post. I'll probably be kicking myself that I didn't get one when you guys post pictures of yours.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Starting at $589 @ massdrop














































Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Starting at $589 @ massdrop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better: The Viewmatic and GMT directly above are $430 and $505 respectively.

*EDIT: Turns out Massdrop got the price on the photo wrong. When you actually choose it, the final price of the GMT is $710. *


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

I like that GMT, but I don't see it offered at any price on that site.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LivingTheDream said:


> I like that GMT, but I don't see it offered at any price on that site.


You have to join the drop then pick your watch. But it comes up at 700+ for me

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoss0311 (Sep 16, 2015)

nvm, shows pricing for GMT is 727.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> You have to join the drop then pick your watch. But it comes up at 700+ for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry, scrolling through the photos, the GMT is marked (-$85) for a price of $505. In the drop, it is actually (+$120) for a price of $710. The Quartz Chrono -- which is not mentioned anywhere else -- is (-$85).

The Viewmatic is correct at (-$160) -- $430 final price.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> Not sure if already posted [no hits from a search], Christopher Ward UK has 50% off alligator straps. Blue is pretty decent in matt / soft sheen with a Bayer deployment clasp [probably worth 20-30% of price]. Description says "padding" but not much sign of that and grain is understated. Colour is a darker blue than shown. A good price at 95 GBP inc tax and free postage.
> 
> 22mm Alligator Straps - Christopher Ward


How stiff are these?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> How stiff are these?


Hello, I'm wearing it now. Although shipped flat it forms to my wrist and deployment clasp well without having to be forcied into shape. Leather is only a few mms thick. I had no issue fitting to a watch and I had to adjust the clasp a few times but found no problems removing the strap from the two clasp side teeth that guide and grip the strap on the side. It is a little stiff but I've had worse calf leather for stiffness and I've not had to struggle fitting or wearing this one.

Clasp buckle is unobtrusive, brushed with a discreet "W" logo. Release buttons are positive and when the clasp is closed I get a firm click. Quality of the deployment clasp is perhaps not as sturdy or well finished as Hirsch et al but IMO definitely up to the job and executed well.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Warning! Not a deal post!

Not for everyone anyways...just sharing a bit of my luck today in the spirit of the thread. Found these at a garage sale. All three for forty bucks. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

This is a follow up to ayem-bee's previous post regarding the Citizen NY0040-09W diver sold by Skywatches. Mine arrived today...ordered on 1/31 using the free registered mail shipping (no Citizen box). Thirteen days delivery time from Singapore is not bad. The watch was shipped in a small 1X5 inch brown box. The watch was wrapped in plastic and padded with small foam peanuts, more than adequate. It came with a hang tag and abbreviated owners manual.

I checked Skywatches website today and see the prices have been lowered for both the full lume version like mine at $122 (I paid $125) and the more traditional black dial NY0040-09E for $121. These prices seem to fluctuate up and down slightly but this is the lowest that I have seen.

Overall, my initial impression is positive. I wanted something different and the watch definitely meets that criteria. The dial face is kind of an off white greenish color. Contrast that with the black dot and silohouetted hour markers and hands, the watch is very striking without going over the top. Build quality and fit/finish is good for this price point from a major watch maker (Note: as I continue to collect watches, my respect deepens for watch makers as opposed to companies that are merely in the watch business only (outsource manufacture and sometimes even service/support). A brief charging of the dial and hands really lights up. The rubber strap is good quality but will be replacing with a bracelet...not sure what that will be, yet.

Here are a couple of quick pics and links at the end:
















Black: Citizen Promaster Automatic Diving watches NY0040-09E

Full-Lume: NY0040 NY0040-09WB Citizen Promaster Automatic 200m Divers Watch


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

I ordered the citizen at about the same time and with the same shipping option. I'm still waiting for it to get to LA. Glad to hear you got yours, looks good! Where are you located might I ask? Getting antsy


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

onomato said:


> I ordered the citizen at about the same time and with the same shipping option. I'm still waiting for it to get to LA. Glad to hear you got yours, looks good! Where are you located might I ask? Getting antsy


Orlando, FL area


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

You may know that a lot of Macys are closing. They have watches on around 50% off clearance. Bulova, Citizen, Seiko, etc. The prices are not great at the moment but will likely decline until most stock is sold.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> This is a follow up to ayem-bee's previous post regarding the Citizen NY0040-09W diver sold by Skywatches. Mine arrived today...ordered on 1/31 using the free registered mail shipping (no Citizen box). Thirteen days delivery time from Singapore is not bad. The watch was shipped in a small 1X5 inch brown box. The watch was wrapped in plastic and padded with small foam peanuts, more than adequate. It came with a hang tag and abbreviated owners manual.
> 
> I checked Skywatches website today and see the prices have been lowered for both the full lume version like mine at $122 (I paid $125) and the more traditional black dial NY0040-09E for $121. These prices seem to fluctuate up and down slightly but this is the lowest that I have seen.
> 
> ...


Looks good, how about some bling?

Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver watch NY0045-05EB NY0045


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches also has the Citizen NY2300-09G Promaster Automatic 200m for USD$123.00 Delivered.
Edit - Just found it cheaper at Watch Code ebay Approx USD$112.00 Delivered.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> This is a follow up to ayem-bee's previous post regarding the Citizen NY0040-09W diver sold by Skywatches. Mine arrived today...ordered on 1/31 using the free registered mail shipping (no Citizen box). Thirteen days delivery time from Singapore is not bad. The watch was shipped in a small 1X5 inch brown box. The watch was wrapped in plastic and padded with small foam peanuts, more than adequate. It came with a hang tag and abbreviated owners manual.
> 
> I checked Skywatches website today and see the prices have been lowered for both the full lume version like mine at $122 (I paid $125) and the more traditional black dial NY0040-09E for $121. These prices seem to fluctuate up and down slightly but this is the lowest that I have seen.
> 
> ...


Congrats on that! What's the diameter on that case? I'm getting a mixed bag of results on those specs from different sites. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a pretty nice Rakuten Global find, I think ... a pretty, navy blue JDM quartz chrono. Orient "World Stage" WV0051TT. Can't find too much info on it. 42mm case, and one of the things that intrigues me is the case is only 9.4mm thick. *$123.60*. Some guy is trying to sell them on eBay for $745. LOL

quelleheure | Rakuten Global Market: ã€€ Orient world stage collection mens watch WV0051TT ã€€


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Orlando, FL area


Thanks! Should be here soon then...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Congrats on that! What's the diameter on that case? I'm getting a mixed bag of results on those specs from different sites. Thanks in advance.


I measure the case appx. 41.5mm, w/crown 44mm. Dial face is 29mm.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Warning! Not a deal post!
> 
> Not for everyone anyways...just sharing a bit of my luck today in the spirit of the thread. Found these at a garage sale. All three for forty bucks.
> 
> ...


Show us the contents already!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

anokewee said:


> Show us the contents already!


I wish. These are just the empty cases with 8 slots each. I'll probably flip at least two of the three on eBay to be honest. I don't need to travel with 24 watches at a time. And these would be a bit hard to pack. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big drop on Invicta Men's 18902 Lupah Black Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Watch with Black Silicone Band currently sells for only $127


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Bulova Men's 98B225 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Grey Watch for $200 at amazon. Nice looking watch. Not sure how much of a real "deal" though?


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

SKX009 at $141 at Skywatches in Singapore - I don't recall seeing this or any of the other colour variants at this price (outside of that $110-odd deal a few months back on Rakuten) - please correct me if I'm wrong (probably haven't found all the best hunting grounds yet).


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Saw some pretty decent deals on ebay this morning:









$299

Tissot T Classic Le Locle Leather Automatic Mens Watch Black Silver | eBay









$883, it has been as low as $860 last month but still, this is a good ~$250 off anywhere else.

Frederique Constant Mens Maxime Silver Dial Automatic Watch FC 710MC4H6 | eBay


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's daily deal is the Mühle Glashütte Germanika I automatic chronograph for $1,499. To give that price some perspective the watch has sold on eBay new from one dealer for $500 more in the past month, but the price for it everywhere else right now starts at more than $3,500!
> 
> These details on the watch's movement make me drool:
> 
> ...


That is SUCH a swank watch. Much more swank would require 'pimping' it out with Itty bitty diamonds. (NOT!) Civilized, yet sporty. A bit conservative, but still eye catching. Uber engineered, but probably utterly reliable too. Well executed. Beyond the mechanicals, the way they did the crystals is just icing on very nice cake.

Seeing how a Porsche 911 Turbo 'S' isn't in my budget, that German timepiece would make a GREAT consolation prize. Hate to say this, but it's the kind of watch I find myself thinking about days later, thinking: "Maybe, I could've----maybe I should've.."


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

A nice choice is a shark mesh. I buffed up the bezel with some white diamond.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Fossil Men's ME3100 Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch (B01487C73S) for $140


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Hamilton Intra-Matic for under $500. Coupon code 'GOOGLE20' takes it to $494.87. That's a good $83 better than the next-best price.

Hamilton Intra-Matic Silver Dial Leather Men's Watch H38455751 - American Classic - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is on sale for $275 + $15 credit for every $100 spent on ToM. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but it sounds like you can set it with light on the back of the case?

- Model #: DFT50XBSO 
- Movement: Opto-electronic 
- Case Diameter: 50mm 
- Case Thickness: 16mm 
- Case Material: Brass, Steel, Zinc 
- Crystal Material: Sapphire 
- Case Back: Serial Number and Functions Flowchart 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Bracelet Material: Silicone 
- Bracelet Length: 10.5" 
- Functions And Complications: Date, AM/PM, flashlight, day of the week, triple time-zone, moon phase, chronometer, battery level and set-by-light technology 
- Condition: New 
- Original Papers: Yes 
- Box Type: Plastic 
- Warranty: 1 Year


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is on sale at ToM for $275 + $15 credit for every $100 spent.

- Model #: DFT50XBSO 
- Movement: Opto-electronic 
- Case Diameter: 50mm 
- Case Thickness: 16mm 
- Case Material: Brass, Steel, Zinc 
- Crystal Material: Sapphire 
- Case Back: Serial Number and Functions Flowchart 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Bracelet Material: Silicone 
- Bracelet Length: 10.5" 
- Functions And Complications: Date, AM/PM, flashlight, day of the week, triple time-zone, moon phase, chronometer, battery level and set-by-light technology 
- Condition: New 
- Original Papers: Yes 
- Box Type: Plastic 
- Warranty: 1 Year


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is on sale at ToM for $275 + $15 credit for every $100 spent.

- Model #: DFT50XBSO 
- Movement: Opto-electronic 
- Case Diameter: 50mm 
- Case Thickness: 16mm 
- Case Material: Brass, Steel, Zinc 
- Crystal Material: Sapphire 
- Case Back: Serial Number and Functions Flowchart 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Bracelet Material: Silicone 
- Bracelet Length: 10.5" 
- Functions And Complications: Date, AM/PM, flashlight, day of the week, triple time-zone, moon phase, chronometer, battery level and set-by-light technology 
- Condition: New 
- Original Papers: Yes 
- Box Type: Plastic 
- Warranty: 1 Year


View attachment 7066970


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

So I'm getting notifications of updates to this thread, but I'm not seeing any new posts. I haven't seen the first new post in 20 hours. Anybody else having this issue?

(Consider this a test. I'm doubting I'll even be able to see my own post.)


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep the thread/forum is broken


----------



## cc2867 (Jan 31, 2016)

I see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

And I can't even see my own posts. I should grab my phone and see if Tapatalk is working.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

....and we're back, phew


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Yep, it's working now. Weird stuff.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yep, it's working now. Weird stuff.


Get off the donkey already! Time to upgrade to a horse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Skagen Men's SKW6186 Analog Display Analog Quartz Grey Watch (B00U8VPRJK) for $119.99


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> This is a follow up to ayem-bee's previous post regarding the Citizen NY0040-09W diver sold by Skywatches. Mine arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 7057465
> 
> ...


...and the classic NY0040-09W photo:


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Redback said:


> Skywatches also has the Citizen NY2300-09G Promaster Automatic 200m for USD$123.00 Delivered.
> Edit - Just found it cheaper at Watch Code ebay Approx USD$112.00 Delivered.
> 
> View attachment 7059625


I don't need another "Pepsi" diver but this is very nice looking. I already have the classic Seiko SKX009 and also an Orient Pepsi Mako (stunningly beautiful). But, something about this just works. I just recently picked up the NY0040-09W luminous dial...my first Citizen auto diver. They are interesting in their own way and relatively inexpensive.

Can you post the key dimensions? Also, is the dial face a flat or sunburst metallic blue(like the Mako)?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A little update on my latest acquisition on a slow deal day:

There have been varied reports on the accuracy of the Miyota 9010 movement so I thought I'd share my experience.

First, as can be seen in the photo, my Grand Classic shipped with the 9011 movement. I don't know if there is any true difference. 

Eight days since first winding and setting, the watch is running at +37 seconds (less than five seconds per day.) The watch was worn for three of those days, in a winder for a day and a half, and resting face up in a box for the remainder. 

Between its striking looks, build quality, comfort, and accuracy, it has quickly become a favorite and I have absolutely no complaints.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has this maverick GS dual time for a little over $165. That's as low as or even lower than BF prices on a piece like this. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004D...8-236&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=victorinox+watch


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Barry S said:


> A little update on my latest acquisition on a slow deal day:
> 
> There have been varied reports on the accuracy of the Miyota 9010 movement so I thought I'd share my experience.
> 
> ...


I ended up returning mine after the soul-crushing levels of buyer's remorse I felt after ordering it. The wife and I are saving up for various things and so I couldn't, in good conscience, keep it, haha. Funny thing, Amazon couldn't process my cancellation in time so the watch ended up shipping to me. Opening the box to take a peek at it was a terrible idea, but I managed to return it anyway.

I'm secretly (well, openly) hoping my wife decides to get it for me for our anniversary later this year, but we'll see...

The watch looks great though! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

norsairius said:


> I ended up returning mine after the soul-crushing levels of buyer's remorse I felt after ordering it. The wife and I are saving up for various things and so I couldn't, in good conscience, keep it, haha. Funny thing, Amazon couldn't process my cancellation in time so the watch ended up shipping to me. Opening the box to take a peek at it was a terrible idea, but I managed to return it anyway.
> 
> I'm secretly (well, openly) hoping my wife decides to get it for me for our anniversary later this year, but we'll see...
> 
> The watch looks great though! Wear it in good health!


Thanks! I envy your willpower! I was really in much the same situation as you but I could not resist. Sorry to be the catalyst to your grief with my PM. I'm sure the deal (or a better one) will roll around again so let me be the first to say "happy anniversary!"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Amazon has this maverick GS dual time for a little over $165. That's as low as or even lower than BF prices on a piece like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just sold mine used on eBay for more than that!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Redback said:


> Skywatches also has the Citizen NY2300-09G Promaster Automatic 200m for USD$123.00 Delivered.
> Edit - Just found it cheaper at Watch Code ebay Approx USD$112.00 Delivered.
> 
> View attachment 7059625


Another unplanned watch purchase, haha. Thanks Redback!

Planning on pairing this case with an original black bezel insert since original black version price is off the roof!
Black Bezel Made for Citizen Diver 8200 Automatic New | eBay

I've never replaced a bezel before... Any tips for this citizen bezel insert?
Are all watch bezel inserts replaced in the same manner?
Really need advice on this one since glass isn't scratch-proof.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Another unplanned watch purchase, haha. Thanks Redback!
> 
> Planning on pairing this case with an original black bezel insert since original black version price is off the roof!
> Black Bezel Made for Citizen Diver 8200 Automatic New | eBay
> ...


Scan through the "Show us your modded Invicta" thread for tips. Or just google "Watch U Seek and bezel insert replacement" for threads. Good luck.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> This is on sale for $275 + $15 credit for every $100 spent on ToM. I'm not sure exactly what it is, but it sounds like you can set it with light on the back of the case?
> 
> - Model #: DFT50XBSO
> - Movement: Opto-electronic
> ...


Many people like to wear a watch they don't see a lot of other people wearing. This is definitely that sort of watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of really nice buys on modified Valjoux 7750-movement chronographs at The Watchery -- one of which I just pulled the trigger on.

First, the *Oris Big Crown Automatic Chronograph*, model 0167475674064-0782161-SD. On a TimeBombs sale right now for $959.99. Coupon code 'WINTER75' takes you down to $884.99 -- but let me suggest you go buy a pair of sunglasses, ear rings or whatever for $41, use code 'WINTER125' for being over a grand, and get to the same place with some additional free stuff. BeFrugal's 12% rebate then nets the price to *$778.80*.

Oris 0167475674064-0782161-SD Watches,Men's Big Crown Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches









And now for the one I bought: *Raymond Weil Freelancer "Urban Black" chronograph*. $1089.99 with 'WINTER125' coupon code and the BeFrugal rebate netting it to *$849.19*.

Love the PVD look, the red second and sub hands and accents. Sporty but substantial -- which has definitely become a recurring theme with watches I pick up.

Nice write-up in Hodinkee on it: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/h...-freelancer-urban-black-chronograph-live-pics

Photos are from their article:

















And a video review here. Does this look hot or what?:






Still stinging from not picking up that Muhle Glaschutte Germanika I chrono, this isn't a bad consolation prize to fill my black chrono niche. And with its sportier look, it probably fits what I wear most often a little better.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Barry S said:


> A little update on my latest acquisition on a slow deal day:
> 
> There have been varied reports on the accuracy of the Miyota 9010 movement so I thought I'd share my experience.
> 
> ...


That's a great watch, I've been contemplating getting the black version, but I really don't need another black sports watch.

In any case, the white version is now back to the usual price on Amazon, but the black version is still available at the historically low price of $497,

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB0040-58E-Signature-Collection-Automatic/dp/B0091N5H6Y


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> ...and the classic NY0040-09W photo:
> 
> View attachment 7068026


Citizen makes such a nice, reliable watch at a great price. Hard to think of a better watch than this to take on a casual, unpredictable vacation. Whether you're sleeping in a hotel room bed on the side away from the lamp, in a tent while camping or falling off a boat, the lume on this one won't let you down. Hope that rumours of Citizen discontinuing this NY0040-09W model are just that---rumours. A watch like this makes you wonder why the heck companies make much more expensive watches, scrimping on lume.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex TW2P75000AB for $67.00 shipped from Nordstrom

Timex® 'Originals' Leather Strap Watch, 40mm | Nordstrom





Thanks to Djk949 for the photos.

Steel case (but still a snap on case back) Rolex Explorer homage. Now they need a Submariner and a Weekender Paul Newman!


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Just want to say a big thank you for posting this. Heading overseas in March and have been looking for a well priced watch with a GMT function for a long time. This watch fits the bill perfectly in terms of price and quality. 


cairoanan said:


> Amazon has this maverick GS dual time for a little over $165. That's as low as or even lower than BF prices on a piece like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

tokeisukei said:


> Just want to say a big thank you for posting this. Heading overseas in March and have been looking for a well priced watch with a GMT function for a long time. This watch fits the bill perfectly in terms of price and quality.


You'll like it. It's a great watch. Well put-together, as VSAs always seem to be. I loved the matte black dial and how the numbers would look sort of matte too, and then the light would catch them and they'd flash silver.

It was going to be my go-to black dial travel watch, but then I found a great deal on a used Longines Heritage Military GMT that won my heart and took over that niche.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

tokeisukei said:


> Just want to say a big thank you for posting this. Heading overseas in March and have been looking for a well priced watch with a GMT function for a long time. This watch fits the bill perfectly in terms of price and quality.


You should be aware that the quickest adjusts the time on the subdial, and the main hands stay fixed, this means that when you travel, you should look at the subdial for the local time.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

If you missed out on the black dial Muhle Glasshutte Germanika I, upscaletime now has the silver dial Germanika I on sale for the same price of 1499.

Muhle Glashutte Germanika I Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch M1-38-05-MB


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of really nice buys on modified Valjoux 7750-movement chronographs at The Watchery -- one of which I just pulled the trigger on.
> 
> First, the *Oris Big Crown Automatic Chronograph*, model 0167475674064-0782161-SD. On a TimeBombs sale right now for $959.99. Coupon code 'WINTER75' takes you down to $884.99 -- but let me suggest you go buy a pair of sunglasses, ear rings or whatever for $41, use code 'WINTER125' for being over a grand, and get to the same place with some additional free stuff. BeFrugal's 12% rebate then nets the price to *$778.80*.
> 
> ...


I was interested in the Oris because that price seemed very low. It turns out that the watch is a display model.

DESCRIPTION
Take advantage of these amazing discounts reserved for store display models. Store display models have NEVER been worn and are 100% authentic, purchased exclusively from authorized dealers. Generic presentation box & 2-year ILS warranty included.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Amazon's having a lightning sale on the Orient Defender tomorrow morning. The PRESDAY20 code applies to it, and on Amazon's previous Orient lightning deals the code took off 20% of the full price, not the lightning deal price. If the same thing happens here the watch will be the lightning deal price minus 38 dollars. Could be agood deal, we'll see.

Also, Amazon still has a couple versions of the lume dialed Momentum Steelix for $35 and $40. Very good prices.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Daniel57 said:


> Amazon's having a lightning sale on the Orient Defender tomorrow morning. The PRESDAY20 code applies to it, and on Amazon's previous Orient lightning deals the code took off 20% of the full price, not the lightning deal price. If the same thing happens here the watch will be the lightning deal price minus 38 dollars. Could be agood deal, we'll see...


This one








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2DI4D0/

Starts 6:30A (PST?) for prime

Previous low from long island was $89


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Now really looking forward to it! Had been eyeing up the Seiko Suns and was close to buying. Really wanted an Alpina GMT but just can't justify another large purchase at the moment and this hopefully will slip under the radar!



WorthTheWrist said:


> You'll like it. It's a great watch. Well put-together, as VSAs always seem to be. I loved the matte black dial and how the numbers would look sort of matte too, and then the light would catch them and they'd flash silver.
> 
> It was going to be my go-to black dial travel watch, but then I found a great deal on a used Longines Heritage Military GMT that won my heart and took over that niche.


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

Should be good. Kind of like the way the white subdial contrasts with the black dial and will be interesting to focus on it rather than the main dial.


mleok said:


> You should be aware that the quickest adjusts the time on the subdial, and the main hands stay fixed, this means that when you travel, you should look at the subdial for the local time.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Hamilton Intra-Matic for under $500. Coupon code 'GOOGLE20' takes it to $494.87. That's a good $83 better than the next-best price.
> 
> Hamilton Intra-Matic Silver Dial Leather Men's Watch H38455751 - American Classic - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 7066186


I've had my eye on an Intra-Matic for a while now so was really tempted by this... until I saw US$84 to ship to Australia! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Also at Ashford


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I have to keep telling myself, don't think of how much this thread has made you spend, think of how much it has saved you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mannal said:


> Also at Ashford
> 
> 
> View attachment 7075474


Who the seller?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Who the seller?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ashford


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Who the seller?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


"Also at Ashford" =)

_Edit: AAdict beats me to it!_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

taike said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$87 with Presday20


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

And I have been bitten by this thread yet again, thanks !



cairoanan said:


> Amazon has this maverick GS dual time for a little over $165. That's as low as or even lower than BF prices on a piece like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> I have to keep telling myself, don't think of how much this thread has made you spend, think of how much it has saved you.


We may need to start a support group soon.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> We may need to start a support group soon.


I thought this was the support group...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jisham said:


> I thought this was the support group...


I think this is more of an enabling group. Lol. I have bought at least 4 watches so far this year thanks to you all. I think my wife may hospitalize me soon. Lol


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Crap, I now have 5 incoming thanks to this thread! The Orient was too good a deal to pass.....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

In the spirit of enabling: Newly released citizen world time at kohls for $350 with kohls charge card and code love30. Also gives $70 in kohls cash. So if worked right your under $300 Citizen Eco-Drive Men's World Time A-T Stainless Steel Atomic Watch - AT9070-51L







Citizen world times where basically my gateway drug into the abyss of watch collecting. Have a few and just grabbed this one as well. Thanks to the wonderful world of WUS its a rather mixed collection now.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of really nice buys on modified Valjoux 7750-movement chronographs at The Watchery -- one of which I just pulled the trigger on.
> 
> First, the *Oris Big Crown Automatic Chronograph*, model 0167475674064-0782161-SD. On a TimeBombs sale right now for $959.99. Coupon code 'WINTER75' takes you down to $884.99 -- but let me suggest you go buy a pair of sunglasses, ear rings or whatever for $41, use code 'WINTER125' for being over a grand, and get to the same place with some additional free stuff. BeFrugal's 12% rebate then nets the price to *$778.80*.
> 
> ...


Awesome pick-up, WtW. 
That RW looks great. 
I've had a Freelancer for several years and it is still one of my favs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

taike said:


> $87 with Presday20


How did you get it down to this price? It's showing as 124.99 for me. Take 20% off that and you get 99.99.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> How did you get it down to this price? It's showing as 124.99 for me. Take 20% off that and you get 99.99.


20% gets taken out of the original price, not the discount price.

I bought this watch over the holidays from Long Island Watch for about the same price and its been my go to beater watch since. The gray dial matches great with the matte finish of the case. Personally I think the supplied strap looks a bit too dressy for the watch so I threw it on a $2.99 Best Buy Nato and it's perfect. Only downside to the watch is the lume, it's pretty underwhelming.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

audiolab1 said:


> How did you get it down to this price? It's showing as 124.99 for me. Take 20% off that and you get 99.99.


I'm with you. Add to cart then apply the discount code and it shows $99.99 not $87


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> I'm with you. Add to cart then apply the discount code and it shows $99.99 not $87


Comes to $91.47 before tax for me.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Comes to $91.47 before tax for me.


You can switch to free shipping to knock off another 4.48. That would make it $94.88 total.


----------



## x-frame (Jan 8, 2016)

jisham said:


> I thought this was the support group...


lol


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Seiko Men's SNE166 Classic Solar-Powered Two-Tone Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet (B00756GIJO) for $80


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> You can switch to free shipping to knock off another 4.48. That would make it $94.88 total.


Thanks, I always do. Wasn't buying this one, just trying to illustrate for those having trouble with the price.

Thats the the one thing that drives me crazy about Amazon -- there's no way to get your account to default to free shipping. Almost as if they're trying to trick you into paying. But, when you buy something with one or two-day shipping, they always ask if you want to make *that* your default method.

Funny though, I couldn't figure out how I was getting $91 while others were getting $87! 
That's what happens when you're not paying attention!


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

jisham said:


> I thought this was the support group...


This thread is like a support group for ex-cons with a table full of ski masks and Uzis instead of donuts and coffee...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

This thread is the best thing that has happened to me since my wife threatened to divorce me (that was a brief flicker of hope that died quickly while this thread goes on and on...  )


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Who wants one? Or a dozen?


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Who wants one? Or a dozen?


legit question - is that a good price in the states?

i guess we're spoiled in canada cuz the standard price before discount it's cheaper than that. after factoring in the discount it's even less.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> We may need to start a support group soon.


As I sign in, it helps me to say: "My name is Robangel, I'm a watchaholic".


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't know about the quality of Saks Fifth Avenue brand watches but I got an email for this watch.

Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Strap Watch 
0495930120056 
Original price: $289.99 Price after savings: * $116.00*

(59% Off)

Product Details


Automatic mechanical movement
Water-resistant to 3 ATM
Square stainless steel case, 40mm (1.57") X 40mm (1.57")
Brushed bezel
Textured graphite grey dial
Three chronograph sub dials, including a moonphase indicator
Date window near 4:00
Second hand
Silver bar hour marker
Croco-embossed black leather strap

Unfortunately I'm new to the forum so it won't let me post a picture or link. You can find it on the Saks website.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not exactly affordable but if you're looking for a sweet blacked out super high end sports watch this is a sick deal:

https://thewatchery.com/products/300213










Use code winter125 for an additional $125 off brings the price down to $3275 and then the BeFrugal 12% refund brings it down to an astounding *$2882*. That's more than $1100 cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Robangel said:


> mplsabdulllah said:
> 
> 
> > We may need to start a support group soon.
> ...


Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 24 hours? Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 30 days? Remember, watch addiction is a disease, not a defect of character.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 24 hours? Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 30 days? Remember, watch addiction is a disease, not a defect of character.


You are lucky to get a 7 day chip here.


----------



## DrHert (Dec 15, 2014)

This thread should be renamed temptation island.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 24 hours? Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 30 days? Remember, watch addiction is a disease, not a defect of character.


7 watches in the last 30 days. :roll:


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 24 hours? Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 30 days? Remember, watch addiction is a disease, not a defect of character.


Falling---had three coming in the mail, all at one time. The Laco Augsburg came too fast, like an mainline adreneline rush via Amazon, nice, but alas, all too soon my head cleared--- have two still enroute from Singapore. ...... holding, holding. .....but cold sweats are coming on, delerium delivering visions of a rose gold tone Tisell 157 with my name on it in Korea---down internet, down!!!! I'm going broke saving money!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

After my last purchase I promised my lady I would slow down. And then I saw that Corum and I'm drooling.

I'm also trying to save for an exhaust for my V-Strom 1000 which is proving to be a problem. At this point, a 7 day chip seems like an accomplishment.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> After my last purchase I promised my lady I would slow down. And then I saw that Corum and I'm drooling.
> 
> I'm also trying to save for an exhaust for my V-Strom 1000 which is proving to be a problem. At this point, a 7 day chip seems like an accomplishment.


I too have a watch and motorcycle problem. I find that the motorcycles take priority though. Unfortunately I didn't get to bring any of my motorcycles to Moscow, so my wife is the only thing holding me back...albeit ineffectively.

Although, I did find out yesterday that she's been looking for a Tissot MotoGP mechanical for me. She's a keeper, even if she does harass me about my watch buying periodically.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not exactly affordable but if you're looking for a sweet blacked out super high end sports watch this is a sick deal:
> 
> https://thewatchery.com/products/300213
> 
> Use code winter125 for an additional $125 off brings the price down to $3275 and then the BeFrugal 12% refund brings it down to an astounding *$2882*. That's more than $1100 cheaper than anywhere else.


I believe you can use WINTER200 to get $200 off... I haven't tried it on this exact watch yet, but I did a recent purchase from then >$2,000 and the WINTER200 code does work, with BeFrugal's approval too.


----------



## Baref00t (Oct 22, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not exactly affordable but if you're looking for a sweet blacked out super high end sports watch this is a sick deal:
> 
> Use code winter125 for an additional $125 off brings the price down to $3275 and then the BeFrugal 12% refund brings it down to an astounding *$2882*. That's more than $1100 cheaper than anywhere else.


 Definitely an interesting looking piece! Not sure I'm manly enough to pull it off!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales
Gold KonTiki for $649 and other items from a couple brands


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Just pulled on the Victorinox dual time although I've had a poor experience with two dive master 500s 


RG 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

northraleigh24 said:


> I don't know about the quality of Saks Fifth Avenue brand watches but I got an email for this watch.
> 
> Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Strap Watch
> 0495930120056
> ...


What? 3 hours and yet no comments? Pic and link below. I'm confused by this critter, to be honest.









http://www.saksoff5th.com/stainless-steel-automatic-chronograph-strap-watch/0495930120056.html

EDIT:

They have a handful of auto chronos around this price. Some are starting to look familiar (and less like chronos)


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> What? 3 hours and yet no comments? Pic and link below. I'm confused by this critter, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no clue about the quality of that chrono movement. I do have a Saks day/date that is a nice little watch. Picked it up at Saks Off 5th about a year ago. It's a gold tone and it filled the need for a gold dress watch on brown leather. Of course, I just wanted to fill that niche until I found something I really wanted to fill it, but I've stuck with that watch. It has a well finished dial and wears quite well. Quality is decent too.


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I too have a watch and motorcycle problem.


5 bikes, 7 watches -- I feel your pain.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Not exactly affordable but if you're looking for a sweet blacked out super high end sports watch this is a sick deal:
> 
> https://thewatchery.com/products/300213
> 
> ...


They actually have several Corum's on flash sale with good deals. I actually spent some time looking at one with MrsDonkeys as a store yesterday. I hadn't really paid much attention to them before, but I saw a two-tone with a silver dial on brown alligator in a display at an AD. I was actually quite impressed with it. I have a 7.25 inch wrist, and the 42mm Admiral's Cup wore quite well. It wasn't as tall as I was expecting, and the design was quite striking on the wrist. I must say, I'm a fan now. I don't know that I'll go out of my way to buy one, but if I catch an amazing deal at the right time, I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## djkay (Jan 5, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 24 hours? Has anyone here purchased a watch in the last 30 days? Remember, watch addiction is a disease, not a defect of character.


I bought five in the last month. 
Bulova.








Invicta. 








Seiko 5.








Luminox.








Tissot.








I broke up with my girlfriend. Buying watches helps to ease the pain!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm seeing a couple of nice Fiyta automatic chronographs at what appear to be good prices at Fine Chinese Watches (not to be confused with Fine Watches of China).

First of all, this seems to be a lot of watch for *$506.58* delivered to the U.S.: *Fiyta Extreme Titanium Chronograph*. Sapphire crystal and 100m water resistance, too.

http://finechinesewatches.com/en/shop-2/fiyta-extreme-ga8540-bbb/?v=64f95fa73f84

















They also have some limited edition space watches on sale. Fiyta is the watch supplier to Chinese "Taikonauts" and it's not all marketing hype; their watches have been in space.

The* Fiyta Aeronautics GA8602.WBW Limited Edition* (999 numbered pieces) is an all-titanium auto chrono honoring the 10th anniversary of their Shenzou 10 manned space mission. *$971.31* delivered to the U.S.

http://finechinesewatches.com/en/shop-2/fiyta-aeronautics-ga8470-wbb-limited-edition/?v=64f95fa73f84

As a space watch geek, I found this write up on the watch's features quite cool:

_The FIYTA GA8602.WBW is a limited edition (999 pieces) watch from their prestigious Aeronautics collection, celebrating the commemoration of China's Shenzhou 10 manned space flight. Since 2003 China has been sending astronauts into space which has drawn attention of the world. All professional timing equipment worn by these astronauts both in the cabin and extravehicular activities have been manufactured and supplied by FIYTA since the inception of the space program.__This exquisite automatic timepiece includes a chronograph function, unidirectional rotating bezel, date function with AM/PM indicator, a titanium alloy case, bezel, crown and bracelet, a glare-proof and scratch-proof sapphire crystal glass and a screwed-in crown. The watch is fitted with a double fold-over clasp with safety release buttons. The "10" numeral within the small seconds subdial stands for the Shenzhou 10 mission. The rear case cover is imprinted with a picture of a Chinese spacecraft.__Other key features of this watch include:_

_central seconds, 45-minute (12 o'clock) and 12-hour (6 o'clock) chronograph counters_
_small seconds (9 o'clock)_
_100 metres (10 BAR/ATM) water resistance_
_anti-magnetic intensity of 48,000 A/M that is 10 times of International standard of 4,800 A/M_
_The 7 spots on the bezel are used by the Chinese astronauts to calculate the amount of time they have been out of the spacecraft. 7 hours is the maximum time they are permitted to be outside the spacecraft.__The 45 minute chronograph counter also has special meaning. On a routine mission, one full circle around the earth takes 1.5 hours, which corresponds to 45 minutes of daylight and 45 minutes of darkness. For procedures that are required to be performed in daylight the 45 minute counter is used to track elapsed time. The BLUE marking on the subdial indicates the time to finish the procedure and the GREEN indicates the time to return to the spacecraft.

_That under $1,000 price seems to well beat all of the few remaining sites selling this watch. Fine Watches of China has it at $1,626. ......: $2,260. $1,468 at a site in Indonesia and $2,118 at a site in China.









Fine Chinese Watches also has on sale the *Fiyta Aeronautics GA8500HBH "Mars 500" limited edition titanium auto chrono* (520 pieces), "commemorating the Chinese successful participation in the Mars 500 Project." Price comes to *$784.45* shipped to U.S.

http://finechinesewatches.com/en/shop-2/fiyta-aeronautics-ga8500-hbh-limited-edition/?v=64f95fa73f84

Per Wikipedia:

The *Mars-500* mission was a psychosocial isolation experiment conducted between 2007 and 2011 by Russia, the European Space Agency and China, in preparation for an unspecified future manned spaceflight to the planet Mars.[SUP][1][/SUP] The experiment's facility was located at the Russian Academy of Sciences' Institute of Biomedical Problems (IBMP) in Moscow, Russia.[SUP][1][/SUP]
Between 2007 and 2011, three different crews of volunteers lived and worked in a mock-up spacecraft at IBMP. The final stage of the experiment, which was intended to simulate a 520-day manned mission, was conducted by an all-male crew consisting of three Russians (Alexey Sitev, Sukhrob Kamolov, Alexander Smoleevskij), a Frenchman (Romain Charles), an Italian (Diego Urbina) and a Chinese citizen (Yue Wang). The mock-up facility simulated an Earth-Mars shuttle spacecraft, an ascent-descent craft, and the Martian surface. The volunteers who participated in the three stages included professionals with experience in engineering, medicine, biology, and human spaceflight. The experiment yielded important data on the physiological, social and psychological effects of long-term close-quarters isolation.

Notes the watch site: "The watch functions were developed to meet the demands in space of the Astronauts. The 45 minute counter at 12 is for example the duration of one Orbit while the color codes are indicating the maximum duration of a space walk." The number of pieces in the limited edition equals the number of days of the mission.

One of the features I like on both is, where a day indicator typically is on a watch, they have an AM-PM indicator. Because it's hard to know whether it's day or night when you're in space for days, weeks or months.

tl;dr = cool-looking, space program-related titanium Chinese auto chronos!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I have no clue about the quality of that chrono movement. I do have a Saks day/date that is a nice little watch. Picked it up at Saks Off 5th about a year ago. It's a gold tone and it filled the need for a gold dress watch on brown leather. Of course, I just wanted to fill that niche until I found something I really wanted to fill it, but I've stuck with that watch. It has a well finished dial and wears quite well. Quality is decent too.


It's not a chronograph, it's just a day and date watch made to look like a chrono. Look again at the sub dials, the left hand dial with '1-7' indicates the day of the week and the bottom '0-31' shows the date. The pushers are to set the day and date, similar to how you set the day on an Orient Mako or Ray. The other sub dial is just a 24hr dial slaved to the main hands. Many replicas use this trick of spreading out the day and date across a couple of sub dials to copy the look of a chrono whilst just using a simple inexpensive day and date movement.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

I'VE BEEN HAD!
Literally pressed the "submit" button on my order 90 seconds before reading this. Cancelling my order ASAP. Thanks for the save!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's not a chronograph, it's just a day and date watch made to look like a chrono. Look again at the sub dials, the left hand dial with '1-7' indicates the day of the week and the bottom '0-31' shows the date. The pushers are to set the day and date, similar to how you set the day on an Orient Mako or Ray. The other sub dial is just a 24hr dial slaved to the main hands. Many replicas use this trick of spreading out the day and date across a couple of sub dials to copy the look of a chrono whilst just using a simple inexpensive day and date movement.


Ha! They got me! My Saks watch is very similar. I should have known to look for that. Like I said though, I bought mine more as a fashion watch, which I rarely do. It works. It looks good. But it is a bit boring in the long run. I've been looking for a replacement since, but just haven't found the perfect gold dress watch.


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's not a chronograph, it's just a day and date watch made to look like a chrono. Look again at the sub dials, the left hand dial with '1-7' indicates the day of the week and the bottom '0-31' shows the date. The pushers are to set the day and date, similar to how you set the day on an Orient Mako or Ray. The other sub dial is just a 24hr dial slaved to the main hands. Many replicas use this trick of spreading out the day and date across a couple of sub dials to copy the look of a chrono whilst just using a simple inexpensive day and date movement.


Damn, it actually fooled me for a second. I even put it in my shopping cart. I think it looks really good, very Monaco-esque. But I guess $119 for a mechanical chrono was too good to be true anyways!


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

CamM77 said:


> I've had my eye on an Intra-Matic for a while now so was really tempted by this... until I saw US$84 to ship to Australia!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yup Joma give it to us in the neck with their shipping to OZ... I bought a Hammo from them, but got a ripper Memorial Day deal on top of super sale price to compensate for their shipping RIP. This is why Creation is generally a better deal with their free shipping!

Ita


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> I've had my eye on an Intra-Matic for a while now so was really tempted by this... until I saw US$84 to ship to Australia!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Use a re-shipper. It cost me $32 to get a watch shipped from the US to Oz using Shipito, which is cheaper than most retail stores in the US charge. Great also for buying 2nd hand watches when the seller will only ship to CONUS.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I had a pretty good idea come to me this morning.

Would it be possible to start a running list of all the websites we know that have one day (or a few day) fire sales where they blow out a watch/watches.

I think it would be helpful if we did that way we all know the places to check on a daily basis.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I had a pretty good idea come to me this morning.
> 
> Would it be possible to start a running list of all the websites we know that have one day (or a few day) fire sales where they blow out a watch/watches.
> 
> I think it would be helpful if we did that way we all know the places to check on a daily basis.


Would love it if this thread also forecasted the different holiday sales (eg "Jomashop usually has 20% off on Presidents Day"), that way if we are close to pulling the trigger on a watch then we could check the thread to see if we should just wait for the next holiday sale...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

ninjastyle said:


> Would love it if this thread also forecasted the different holiday sales (eg "Jomashop usually has 20% off on Presidents Day"), that way if we are close to pulling the trigger on a watch then we could check the thread to see if we should just wait for the next holiday sale...


I like this as well. We can try and start a list of current promotions as well as any coupon codes or anything like that.

I'll start the one day (or similar) flash sale list, and this is what I have so far:

http://www.jomadeals.com
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html
http://thewatchery.com/cust/weeklydeal
http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&

Feel free to add to it.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Although, I did find out yesterday that she's been looking for a Tissot MotoGP mechanical for me. She's a keeper, even if she does harass me about my watch buying periodically.


periodic harassment, or periodic watch buying?

<ducks>


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's not a chronograph, it's just a day and date watch made to look like a chrono. Look again at the sub dials, the left hand dial with '1-7' indicates the day of the week and the bottom '0-31' shows the date. The pushers are to set the day and date, similar to how you set the day on an Orient Mako or Ray. The other sub dial is just a 24hr dial slaved to the main hands. Many replicas use this trick of spreading out the day and date across a couple of sub dials to copy the look of a chrono whilst just using a simple inexpensive day and date movement.


Thanks for clarifying. I almost pulled the trigger on this one.
I guess an automatic chronograph for $116 was to good to be true. The discription certainly is misleading.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

The campaign is up for the Mercer Brigadier Chrono - only $199. 30 of the 100 early bird offers are gone after only 15 minutes. Better get in on it if you're interested. Link.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

If you google - watch deal of the day - there are a few sites that list the deals

such as

OneDayWatch.com - Tracking Daily Watch Deals


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Coke bezel PanAm-ish Invicta 9404 automatic on sale for $64.99, its lowest price ever.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> What? 3 hours and yet no comments? Pic and link below. I'm confused by this critter, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An auto chrono for $116? And a nice-looking one at that.

EDIT: Oh. It's not a chrono. Nice enough looking and decent price, but I don't go in for the "made to look like a chrono, but aren't."


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I paid $49.99 shipped from the Wachery last month.



Thrax said:


> Coke bezel PanAm-ish Invicta 9404 automatic on sale for $64.99, its lowest price ever.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Right now $64.99 at Jet.com, 15% of for Valentines Day still applicable plus 2.5% back from BeFrugal, $53.60


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Right now $64.99 at Jet.com, 15% of for Valentines Day still applicable plus 2.5% back from BeFrugal, $53.60


Reminder: All 15% Jet coupons only works for your first-ever order.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

brahman said:


> 5 bikes, 7 watches -- I feel your pain.


awesome! now i can show the girlfriend your post and say "hey, i could be a lot worse!" |>

seriously, i kinda regret having found this thread. not good for the wallet or productivity...


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

i should have jumped on the $50 deal. i checked one day it was still 50 and the next it had gone back up

50 bucks is a hell of a deal



mannal said:


> I paid $49.99 shipped from the Wachery last month.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Alpina is $500 at The Watchery but you can get it down to nearly $400 with BeFrugal coupon + cashback:


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Amazon has an upcoming lightening deal on the Orient Flight flieger style watch. Currently at $295.

Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER2A003B0 Flight Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band: Watches
Orient Men's FER2A003B0


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Invicta Men's 17314 Speedway Analog Display Japanese Quartz Silver Watch - only for 62$*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It nears ...

On Feb. 29...

The WRUW thread will never be the same.









(You were supposed to picture that movie trailer guy's voice.)


----------



## Baref00t (Oct 22, 2015)

Doesn't have Japan Movt on the face, so it's probably the Malaysian built NH35?


----------



## Baref00t (Oct 22, 2015)

Baref00t said:


> Doesn't have Japan Movt on the face, so it's probably the Malaysian built NH35?


Sorry, this was about the 'Pan Am' Invicta post, I tried to quote the original, but my phone got clever with it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It nears ...
> 
> On Feb. 29...
> 
> ...


In a world where WUSsers unite.....


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> In a world where WUSsers unite.....


....to face the Mickeypocolypse....


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Same model with green dial and black case is currently $129.00.
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-FER2A002F0-Flight-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00I364IWO



RidingDonkeys said:


> Amazon has an upcoming lightening deal on the Orient Flight flieger style watch. Currently at $295.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER2A003B0 Flight Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band: Watches
> *Orient Men's FER2A003B0*


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

A couple of interesting Bulova Accuswiss from WOW are still on-sale. WINTER30 seems to work and with 12% bifrugal cashback (plus additional $10 for new member) will bring these two below $300.

ACCUSWISS-63B176 $359.99



ACCUSWISS-63B184 $339.99



Pretty good looking watch. I believe Bulova have their own movement for these, correct?

Cheers


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is a pretty sick deal:

A Breitling Superocean 44 limited edition from The Watchery for $2500 use winter200 to bring it to $2300 and then 12% cash back from BeFrugal makes it $2024 with free shipping.

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/296167


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> A couple of interesting Bulova Accuswiss from WOW are still on-sale. WINTER30 seems to work and with 12% bifrugal cashback (plus additional $10 for new member) will bring these two below $300.
> 
> ACCUSWISS-63B176 $359.99
> 
> ...


I believe these use(d) eta 2824-2, but may have switched to sellita sw200. Really sharp looking in my opinion. I've been looking for a silver dial dress-casual watch. Trigger finger getting itchy.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Anybody else get that Victorinox Dual Time Maverick? RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

mannal said:


> I paid $49.99 shipped from the Wachery last month.


So, what you think about the watch? Good value?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is a pretty sick deal:
> 
> A Breitling Superocean 44 limited edition from The Watchery for $2500 use winter200 to bring it to $2300 and then 12% cash back from BeFrugal makes it $2024 with free shipping.
> 
> http://thewatchery.com/products/296167


Not sure what that was, but the link's not working now.

This one is interesting ... Breitling Superocean Heritage. They list it as a "women's watch," but it's 38mm! I would wear that on my 8-inch wrist!

'WINTER200' coupon code and the BeFrugal rebate take it to $1,628, which seems crazy. B16, COSC-certified movement.

Breitling A3732033-Q543-SD Watches,Women's Superocean Heritage Auto Brown Genuine Leather and Dial, Luxury Breitling Automatic Watches


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not sure what that was, but the link's not working now.
> 
> This one is interesting ... Breitling Superocean Heritage. They list it as a "women's watch," but it's 38mm! I would wear that on my 8-inch wrist!
> 
> ...


Try the link again. Here's the updated link it's for he mobile site: http://m.thewatchery.com/products/296167


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Thrax said:


> Coke bezel PanAm-ish Invicta 9404 automatic on sale for $64.99, its lowest price ever.


Not true, Amazon was selling it for USD$55.99 not long ago and it was posted on page 90.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Amazon has an upcoming lightening deal on the Orient Flight flieger style watch. Currently at $295.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER2A003B0 Flight Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band: Watches
> Orient Men's FER2A003B0


Didn't Long Island Watch have these for right around $100 not that long ago?

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

holy hell i'm legitimately contemplating grabbing this watch...i've never used befrugal before, what are the right steps to make sure both the coupon and cash back are accepted? ie does it have to be a coupon code that's offered through befrugal?

also, wouldn't it be an even better deal to buy through world of watches, that supposedly has the same $200 off $2000 coupon, as well as a 10% off coupon (not sure if it works), with the same cash back from befrugal?

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...ather-and-dial-breitling-m1739101bd81230xm20b



lxnastynotch93 said:


> This is a pretty sick deal:
> 
> A Breitling Superocean 44 limited edition from The Watchery for $2500 use winter200 to bring it to $2300 and then 12% cash back from BeFrugal makes it $2024 with free shipping.
> 
> Breitling M1739101BD81230XM20B Watches,Men's SuperOcean 44 Ltd. Ed. Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial, Limited Edition Breitling Automatic Watches


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> holy hell i'm legitimately contemplating grabbing this watch...i've never used befrugal before, what are the right steps to make sure both the coupon and cash back are accepted?
> 
> also, wouldn't it be an even better deal to buy through world of watches, that supposedly has the same $200 off $2000 coupon, as well as a 10% off coupon (not sure if it works), with the same cash back from befrugal?
> 
> Men's SuperOcean 44 Ltd. Ed. Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


Actually it would be cheaper through WoW, if you wouldn't mind sharing, what's the 10% coupon code for Wow?

To use BeFrugal, you simply make an account, and then navigate to the website you're shopping on THROUGH their website or app. The cash back is automatically applied to your account, and after a waiting period you're allowed to withdraw it!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

the coupon is a retailmenot exclusive code it says for 10% off sitewide, just don't know if it'd work since it's not on befrugals site: *RMNEXCLUSIVE10

*​


lxnastynotch93 said:


> Actually it would be cheaper through WoW, if you wouldn't mind sharing, what's the 10% coupon code for Wow?
> 
> To use BeFrugal, you simply make an account, and then navigate to the website you're shopping on THROUGH their website or app. The cash back is automatically applied to your account, and after a waiting period you're allowed to withdraw it!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> the coupon is a retailmenot exclusive code it says for 10% off sitewide, just don't know if it'd work since it's not on befrugals site: *RMNEXCLUSIVE10
> 
> *​


it doesn't stack. so you have to pick one or the other. the 10% off gets you an additional $5 off.


----------



## Baref00t (Oct 22, 2015)

ScootingCat said:


> Same model with green dial and black case is currently $129.00. Orient-FER2A002FA


Ok, totally just bought one of them! (although found on eBay for less once posted to Aus) Never contemplated a green watch before, but that just stole my heart!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm seeing a couple of nice Fiyta automatic chronographs at what appear to be good prices at Fine Chinese Watches (not to be confused with Fine Watches of China).
> 
> First of all, this seems to be a lot of watch for *$506.58* delivered to the U.S.: *Fiyta Extreme Titanium Chronograph*. Sapphire crystal and 100m water resistance, too.
> 
> ...


Oh man, was looking at the space and mars watches for awhile. Never seen them this discounted. Horrible timing, but I bought it anyways, hahaha. Thanks!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Oh man, was looking at the space and mars watches for awhile. Never seen them this discounted. Horrible timing, but I bought it anyways, hahaha. Thanks!


Nice! Which one did you get?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

I had both in my cart, but ultimately went with the Mars one (just looked really unique). 

Btw, if no one has dealt with the site, the owner (or whom I assume is the owner) is super friendly and helpful.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Best damn thread on WUS

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Just got the Revue today, lots of watch for the money imho









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Chronograph H68582553 (quartz) for $297.98 with coupon code 'AFF40' and the BeFrugal rebate. That's at least $53 better than everybody else.

Hamilton Khaki H68582553 Men's Watch


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Chronograph H68582553 (quartz) for $297.98 with coupon code 'AFF40' and the BeFrugal rebate. That's at least $53 better than everybody else.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki H68582553 Men's Watch
> 
> View attachment 7095682


And do not forget the new Amex 50 off 250 ( check your offers on Amex)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> Didn't Long Island Watch have these for right around $100 not that long ago?
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


They were at $139, but they've been out of stock for a while now. Not really my cup of tea, but most other US retailers have them listed at MSRP right now. So it may be a deal come lightening time. We'll find out in 2 hours.

Edit: I got my times confused. Apparently this goes live at 0930EST, not 0930 Moscow. I really wish Amazon would make up its mind as to what time zone it uses for me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches has the sharp, blue, Tag Heuer Aquaracer TAG-CAY2112-BA0927 with the Calibre 16 movement and an awesome dial. It's listed at $1,899.99; when you click on it, it shows $2,199.99; but if you put it in your cart, it's back to the first, lower price. Coupon code 'WINTER125' and the BeFrugal rebate take it to *$1,562*. That beats the next-closest, Jomashop, by $333.

Men's Aquaracer Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | World of Watches

Borrowed pick from 'Net.

If I hadn't been going watch-buying crazy recently, including that Raymond Weil Freelancer Urban Black chrono (that I'm still very much looking forward to), I think I'd be all over this.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

danktrees said:


> it doesn't stack. so you have to pick one or the other. the 10% off gets you an additional $5 off.


confused. wasn't wanting it to stack, but if you consider $200 off the $2400 price vs 10% off, which is $240, that's a $40 difference?

plus i still haven't heard anyone comment here on whether or not you can even get the befrugal cash back when using a coupon code that's not published on their site.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim Automatic on a mesh bracelet for $518, which is $100 cheaper than most places are selling the leather strapped version. It's a clean looking no-seconds auto.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H38615255 Men's Watch


----------



## Aviator319 (Feb 17, 2016)

shootermcgavin said:


> danktrees said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't stack. so you have to pick one or the other. the 10% off gets you an additional $5 off.
> ...


I'm slightly confused because the 200 off code is listed on befrugal so wouldn't that mean you could stack that with the 12% cash back at WoW?


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Aviator319 said:


> I'm slightly confused because the 200 off code is listed on befrugal so wouldn't that mean you could stack that with the 12% cash back at WoW?


Yes. If you check the befrugal FAQ it says they only guarantee cash back with coupons that are listed on their site. The 10% is not listed on the site. So in the case of the Breitling, you can save $40 up front with the 10% code but you are risking the possibility of losing out on the 12% cash back, which is ~$264. Not a good gamble.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> Yes. If you check the befrugal FAQ it says they only guarantee cash back with coupons that are listed on their site. The 10% is not listed on the site. So in the case of the Breitling, you can save $40 up front with the 10% code but you are risking the possibility of losing out on the 12% cash back, which is ~$264. Not a good gamble.


Thank you for the heads up this is pretty critically information to know. I'm just amazed that they can offer that much cash back. And then they offer coupons on top which is insane.

I'm waiting for an Oris Aquis to go on sale and then I'll pounce. There's a black/black rubber strap model on Jet.com for 870 which is a steal but I'd like to see under $800.


----------



## Aviator319 (Feb 17, 2016)

Shrodinkee said:


> Aviator319 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm slightly confused because the 200 off code is listed on befrugal so wouldn't that mean you could stack that with the 12% cash back at WoW?
> ...


Weird because when I check it out (on the app and on the website) the 200 off of 2000 is listed on befrugal for me and it even says "plus 12% cash back"


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

r0bf1ve said:


> Anybody else get that Victorinox Dual Time Maverick? RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



View attachment 20160217_074246.jpg

Mine arrived yesterday and I am enjoying it so far. I am not 100% sold on the bracelet, but I am more of a leather man myself.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Maxy said:


> So, what you think about the watch? Good value?


Yes. Good value.

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> Yes. If you check the befrugal FAQ it says they only guarantee cash back with coupons that are listed on their site. The 10% is not listed on the site. So in the case of the Breitling, you can save $40 up front with the 10% code but you are risking the possibility of losing out on the 12% cash back, which is ~$264. Not a good gamble.


someone tried it before on another deal and got paid out. it was on an alpiner 4 gmt watch. they used a coupon not on the befrugal site, got the discount and the rebate.


----------



## Aviator319 (Feb 17, 2016)

Like I said, it shouldn't matter though as it is listed anyways


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> confused. wasn't wanting it to stack, but if you consider $200 off the $2400 price vs 10% off, which is $240, that's a $40 difference?
> 
> plus i still haven't heard anyone comment here on whether or not you can even get the befrugal cash back when using a coupon code that's not published on their site.


i was referencing the women's breitling that was posted. that had a price of 2049. which gave a 205 discount when using the 10% coupon.

someone in the past bought an alpiner 4 gmt with a coupon not posted on befrugal and still got the cashback. it was earlier in this thread.

see here: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 73


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Aviator319 said:


> Like I said, it shouldn't matter though as it is listed anyways


they're referencing the 10% coupon, which isn't on befrugal


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

That 'women's' Breitling Heritage 38mm looks nice. Seeing as I have a small wrist I wonder if I could carry it off. After rebate and cash back its a pretty good deal at under 1700. Be frugal still presents the winter200 code for $200 additional discount.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

i hear ya, just wondering once again if it's worth risking $240 for an $40.



danktrees said:


> i was referencing the women's breitling that was posted. that had a price of 2049. which gave a 205 discount when using the 10% coupon.
> 
> someone in the past bought an alpiner 4 gmt with a coupon not posted on befrugal and still got the cashback. it was earlier in this thread.
> 
> see here: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 73


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Maurice Lacroix automatic chronograph is $899 at The Watchery, or $726 after BeFrugal coupon + rebate.







Maurice Lacroix LC6058-SS001-332 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Amazon has an upcoming lightening deal on the Orient Flight flieger style watch. Currently at $295.
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's FER2A003B0 Flight Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band: Watches
> *Orient Men's FER2A003B0*


Deal is live for $154.99. That's nearly 50% off. Not bad.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

danktrees said:


> someone tried it before on another deal and got paid out. it was on an alpiner 4 gmt watch. they used a coupon not on the befrugal site, got the discount and the rebate.[/QUOT
> 
> I got that too. I believe that once you to the navigate to the merchants website you are good. Any coupons the merchants accept will lower your total and Befrugal gets their rebate from that.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Deal is live for $154.99. That's nearly 50% off. Not bad.


Yeah, but that 'before' price was quite high though, I'm sure these are sold on various sites all year round at a lot less than $295. Still, $155 isn't too bad especially if you like the security of purchasing from Amazon with their return policies.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> World of Watches has the sharp, blue, Tag Heuer Aquaracer TAG-CAY2112-BA0927 with the Calibre 16 movement and an awesome dial. It's listed at $1,899.99; when you click on it, it shows $2,199.99; but if you put it in your cart, it's back to the first, lower price. Coupon code 'WINTER125' and the BeFrugal rebate take it to *$1,562*. That beats the next-closest, Jomashop, by $333.
> 
> Men's Aquaracer Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | World of Watches
> 
> ...


Looks like I'm late. Price is $2199 and with coupon - its $2074


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Yeah, but that 'before' price was quite high though, I'm sure these are sold on various sites all year round at a lot less than $295. Still, $155 isn't too bad especially if you like the security of purchasing from Amazon with their return policies.


Agreed. However, I'm not seeing anyone who has had it in stock for under $250 in months. I might be missing something, as I don't frequently shop for Orient watches. But a quick glance this morning showed virtually none of these on the US market for less than $250.


----------



## x-frame (Jan 8, 2016)

You can call this shameless Marketing if you want but This one has two movement options, an open heart and another one with the Seiko NH 35 

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-x-frame-mechanical-watch-is-here#/


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

A few days ago there was a deal on the Orange Orient Mako which I grabbed pretty quickly. Got it last night and it's wonderful. Had to share.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Agreed. However, I'm not seeing anyone who has had it in stock for under $250 in months. I might be missing something, as I don't frequently shop for Orient watches. But a quick glance this morning showed virtually none of these on the US market for less than $250.


Long Island Watch have the black PVD version in stock at $140, and there is a coupon for 5% off your first order with them I believe.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

this is really a general question for anyone who has experience with befrugal, but i just pulled the trigger on a breitling on WoW, how quickly can i expect to see it under "pending cashback" in my befrugal account? first timer so real nervous about the whole thing, thanks in advance.



Recoil Rob said:


> danktrees said:
> 
> 
> > someone tried it before on another deal and got paid out. it was on an alpiner 4 gmt watch. they used a coupon not on the befrugal site, got the discount and the rebate.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

How are the quality of JeanRichard watches? They have a special "Hokusai" edition Aquascope on sale at Ashford that looks baller.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> How are the quality of JeanRichard watches? They have a special "Hokusai" edition Aquascope on sale at Ashford that looks baller.
> 
> View attachment 7103514


I've been looking at these for a while too! I know no one with a JR...

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

r0bf1ve said:


> I've been looking at these for a while too! I know no one with a JR...
> 
> RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that Bradjholmes (the f71 mod aka Mr Peanut) has or had a JR watch.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I'm pretty sure that Bradjholmes (the f71 mod aka Mr Peanut) has or had a JR watch.


I'm also pretty sure there's a 25+ page thread on the PF extolling the virtues of Jean Richard. That dial does look nice.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Looks like I'm late. Price is $2199 and with coupon - its $2074


If you're really interested, just keep your eye on it. I'm sure it will go back into a Watchery or Wow "Timebombs" temporary sale again -- probably within the week.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

r0bf1ve said:


> Best damn thread on WUS
> 
> RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...or the worst, I'm not sure which.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

rfortson said:


> I'm also pretty sure there's a 25+ page thread on the PF extolling the virtues of Jean Richard. That dial does look nice.


Link to the alleged thread?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Link to the alleged thread?


My apologies, it's not 25+, it's 68 pages.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jeanrichard-ashford-2118250.html


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

rfortson said:


> My apologies, it's not 25+, it's 68 pages.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jeanrichard-ashford-2118250.html


Thank you. It seems like on sale they're worth the money. Then again I could have a Grand Cocktail and a Magrette MPP PVD for the same price.

How does the JR compare to an Oris?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Thank you. It seems like on sale they're worth the money. Then again I could have a Grand Cocktail and a Magrette MPP PVD for the same price.
> 
> How does the JR compare to an Oris?


I've never handled either, but they seem somewhat equivalent at the JR sale prices. MSRP is much higher for the JR, but obviously they're selling for less. To me, the JRs all look somewhat the same, but have some really interesting dials. They also have some with their own movements in them. Oris seems to have more variety and is more "honestly" priced.

Both are nice watches. Buy the one that speaks to you. I'd buy the JR as a ~$1500 watch, not as a $4k watch on a great discount.

I'll just add, too, that most people in that 68 page thread seem to like their JR. Usually, in any "feeding frenzy" like this sale created, you'll have plenty of people that jump in just because it's a bargain (I've done it plenty of times), and then later flip the watch because it wasn't that great. But I haven't really noticed a flood of JRs on the sales corner, or that many complaints about the watches. Sure, there were a few, but that's to be expected with any brand. I guess I'd buy with confidence if I were looking for a new watch like the JR.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Just another update on the citizen ny0040 deal a while back on skywatches

Got it yesterday after almost 3 weeks. Everything looks good except for a slight misalignment of the chapter ring at the 12 as well as the bezel insert being off and the bezel pip slightly off center. None of these are visible to normal humans but you can't unsee it as a wis... Just a heads up for those attracted by the price, there's a reason they're cheaper. All that said, I dig the whole package and will gladly wear it, minor nuisances aside. The pictures may exaggerate it slightly but you get the idea. Might end up looking for a replacement bezel and modding it straight


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Apparently, JeanRichard is NOT a very good watch, since you can get them at Sears for only $12.31.









(now watch the Sears site crash)


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> Apparently, JeanRichard is NOT a very good watch, since you can get them at Sears for only $12.31.
> 
> View attachment 7104146
> 
> ...


Lol they pull up as shower heads lol

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> Apparently, JeanRichard is NOT a very good watch, since you can get them at Sears for only $12.31.
> (now watch the Sears site crash)


I've noticed buggy behavior from Sears on shopping.google before: an Eterna 1935 shows up as $50 from Sears, but then when you click on it it says "azwaterworld Girls Black Lace Up Gogo Boot (Large)," whatever that is...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

onomato said:


> Just another update on the citizen ny0040 deal a while back on skywatches
> 
> Got it yesterday after almost 3 weeks. Everything looks good except for a slight misalignment of the chapter ring at the 12 as well as the bezel insert being off and the bezel pip slightly off center. None of these are visible to normal humans but you can't unsee it as a wis... Just a heads up for those attracted by the price, there's a reason they're cheaper. All that said, I dig the whole package and will gladly wear it, minor nuisances aside. The pictures may exaggerate it slightly but you get the idea. Might end up looking for a replacement bezel and modding it straight


I got the exact same watch and it looks like yours. I don't see the misalignment that you see, but that's the benefit of 50 year old eyes. 

I think I like these better than the SKX007/9. One thing I don't like is the lume on the hands gets lost in the lume dial in the dark. It would have been better to have no lume on the hands.

Here's mine on one of the dozen or so NATOs I bought for it.










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

rfortson said:


> I got the exact same watch and it looks like yours. I don't see the misalignment that you see, but that's the benefit of 50 year old eyes.
> 
> I think I like these better than the SKX007/9. One thing I don't like is the lume on the hands gets lost in the lume dial in the dark. It would have been better to have no lume on the hands.
> 
> ...


Can I ask what makes you prefer it to the 007/009?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

AAddict said:


> Can I ask what makes you prefer it to the 007/009?


Less common, 8:00 crown, hand windable. Both are great watches for the money, it's just that the Citizen is a little less common.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Thank you. It seems like on sale they're worth the money. Then again I could have a Grand Cocktail and a Magrette MPP PVD for the same price.
> 
> How does the JR compare to an Oris?


The 1681 series has their in-house movement, nearly identical if not exactly the same as the GP4000 movement which you find in many of the top brands. For less than $1500 that is a steal for a watch with plenty of horological, engineering and brand history.










picture from thepurists.com


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

AAddict said:


> Can I ask what makes you prefer it to the 007/009?


I know you didn't ask me, but I did a review:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/comp...really-skxa35-but-lets-not-picky-2194561.html


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

That Maurice is great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matts1533 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Has it been long enough since we've considered this blue Bulova Accu-Swiss? It has been appearing at a rather deep discount lately at World of Watches, The Watchery, Jacob Time, Jomashop and other sellers. Maybe get it an even better deal with a coupon code at one them?
Men's Calibrator Auto Stainless Steel Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

matts1533 said:


> Bs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If bs to my post: show me a Swiss chrono auto less than $725 that is not a Bulova line ( changing skin to accu Swiss) for less ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I posted this when the page was weird and I think no one saw:









$299

Tissot T Classic Le Locle Leather Automatic Mens Watch Black Silver | eBay


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I did a review:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/comp...really-skxa35-but-lets-not-picky-2194561.html


Wow--that's one in depth, whale of a review--well done. While I have/had the skx007/009 and Citizen divers, the one thing IMHO that the NY0040-09W has over the Seiko 007/009 is the whole dial lume, which in a tent camping or unfamiliar hotel room is better--it's great. The Seiko automatic versus the Citizen requiring handwinding tilts back in the Seiko's favor and I like the Hardlex crystal, even though I have scratched it before. Both are great price point, 'can't really go wrong with' watches, to the point where I am more concerned about determining if the Charmin is better than the White Cloud or if perhaps I should stay with the Angel Soft...


----------



## Xu Jianyang (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought a JR Terrascope with strap last Christmas sale from Ashford, it is not a special or limited edition. I would like to say for less than $1000, it is a very good bargain. Now it is my new daily watch, replacing the Glycine Chrono I used to wear.


lxnastynotch93 said:


> How are the quality of JeanRichard watches? They have a special "Hokusai" edition Aquascope on sale at Ashford that looks baller.
> 
> View attachment 7103514


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Caramba! Have a dive-watch-loving woman in your life? A young teenager, perhaps? A freakishly small wrist yourself?

The Watchery has a Tudor Aquanaut II women's watch (and it really has women's watch dimensions; 32mm case) for* $1,016.40* with coupon code 'WINTER125' and BeFrugal rebate. That thing is gorgeous! And it's Tudor!

Tudor 24060N-95790-SD Watches,Women's Hydronaut II Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial and Bezel, Luxury Tudor Automatic Watches


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

A brand new, automatic, $1000 Tudor.....wish I had smaller wrists!


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

looks great.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another slammin' deal at World of Watches: Get the Alpina Alpiner automatic AL-525B4E6 and a pair of Kenneth Cole men's sunglasses for $9.99, use the 'WINTER50' coupon code and BeFrugal rebate and it's *$404 *and change.

That watch has a modified ETA2824 or SW200 in it! Outside the WoW family of sites, it's selling for at least $245 more.

Men's Alpiner Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

oo(.)com(.)au is running out some Timex watches, among other brands - some seem to be very well priced for Aussies...


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

I love, love the style. and price right for an impulse buy, why can't it be atleast 38mm case  Dann... This is bothering me now  thanks a lot OP 



WorthTheWrist said:


> Caramba! Have a dive-watch-loving woman in your life? A young teenager, perhaps? A freakishly small wrist yourself?
> 
> The Watchery has a Tudor Aquanaut II women's watch (and it really has women's watch dimensions; 32mm case) for* $1,016.40* with coupon code 'WINTER125' and BeFrugal rebate. That thing is gorgeous! And it's Tudor!
> 
> ...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I want to buy that Tudor so bad, but I just don't see my wife wearing it.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Caramba! Have a dive-watch-loving woman in your life? A young teenager, perhaps? A freakishly small wrist yourself?
> 
> The Watchery has a Tudor Aquanaut II women's watch (and it really has women's watch dimensions; 32mm case) for* $1,016.40* with coupon code 'WINTER125' and BeFrugal rebate. That thing is gorgeous! And it's Tudor!
> 
> ...


 For only $20 more, you can get this ladies' Tudor too. I was ready to pull the trigger, but in true The Watchery fashion, there are a lot of unanswered questions. It appears it might be a display. It comes in a "generic" box. And the Hydronaut model ceased production in 2009, meaning it is likely due for a service. The Classic Date here could have been made anytime.

Tudor 22010-62540-SD Watches,Women's Classic Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Tudor Automatic Watches


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Caramba! Have a dive-watch-loving woman in your life? A young teenager, perhaps? A freakishly small wrist yourself?
> ...


"Condition: Like New" in essence pre-owned.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

tmac6767 said:


> I love, love the style. and price right for an impulse buy, why can't it be atleast 38mm case  Dann... This is bothering me now  thanks a lot OP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Condition: Like New"


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

maxixix said:


> "Condition: Like New" in essence pre-owned.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Pre-owned, no box or paperwork. I lost interest there. But there have been several people here who have purchased watches from The Watchery with similar descriptions that got virtually new pieces with boxes and papers. You just don't know with them.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

I like thewatchery they are upfront about whether the watch is pre-owned, display model or new. Unlike some other grey dealers.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

maxixix said:


> I like thewatchery they are upfront about whether the watch is pre-owned, display model or new. Unlike some other grey dealers.


I just wish they'd take a picture of whatever box/paperwork it comes with. I feel like I'm playing a game of chance whenever I buy a display. They all say no box/paperwork, but sometimes you get it. Knowing exactly what I'd get would have made me purchase a lot more watches from them in the past.


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Wow--that's one in depth, whale of a review--well done. While I have/had the skx007/009 and Citizen divers, the one thing IMHO that the NY0040-09W has over the Seiko 007/009 is the whole dial lume, which in a tent camping or unfamiliar hotel room is better--it's great. The Seiko automatic versus the Citizen requiring handwinding tilts back in the Seiko's favor and I like the Hardlex crystal, even though I have scratched it before. Both are great price point, 'can't really go wrong with' watches, to the point where I am more concerned about determining if the Charmin is better than the White Cloud or if perhaps I should stay with the Angel Soft...


The citizen doesn't *require* hand winding...it's an automatic movement that can also be hand wound. Advantage citizen 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

While we are on the topic of woman's Tudor watches, here's a nice black sporty one selling at WoW: Women's Hydronaut II Auto Black Rubber and Dial. This baby will end up costing you $752.39 after WoW $75 off $750 coupon code (Winter75) and Befrugal 12% rebate... If your significant other likes sporty watches this is a no brainer!
Women's Hydronaut II Auto Black Rubber and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Jammy said:


> This Maurice Lacroix automatic chronograph is $899 at The Watchery, or $726 after BeFrugal coupon + rebate.
> View attachment 7102474
> 
> Maurice Lacroix LC6058-SS001-332 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches


Thank you, last time this was on this thread ( first week of January ) jomashop cancelled my order since it went out of stock, now I got it for $125 less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Jammy said:


> This Maurice Lacroix automatic chronograph is $899 at The Watchery, or $726 after BeFrugal coupon + rebate.
> View attachment 7102474
> 
> Maurice Lacroix LC6058-SS001-332 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches


Any one knows what " ML112" movement is ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Found it : it is 7750 .


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stolen from Slickdeals:
Rado Men's Original Watch Model: R12408653
Retail: $1,100 Special: $365
Code: AFFORIGIN365
Expires: 2/22 at 11:59 pm

Rado Original R12408653 Men's Watch


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Pre-owned, no box or paperwork. I lost interest there. But there have been several people here who have purchased watches from The Watchery with similar descriptions that got virtually new pieces with boxes and papers. You just don't know with them.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Nice looking watch though.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Wow--that's one in depth, whale of a review--well done. While I have/had the skx007/009 and Citizen divers, the one thing IMHO that the NY0040-09W has over the Seiko 007/009 is the whole dial lume, which in a tent camping or unfamiliar hotel room is better--it's great. The *Seiko automatic versus the Citizen requiring handwinding tilts back in the Seiko's favor* and I like the Hardlex crystal, even though I have scratched it before. Both are great price point, 'can't really go wrong with' watches, to the point where I am more concerned about determining if the Charmin is better than the White Cloud or if perhaps I should stay with the Angel Soft...


The Citizen is also automatic, but can be wound by hand if you want to. The Seiko can't be handwound. Handwinding is not a requirement, and for me at least, tilts the advantage in favor of Citizen. YMMV.

Oops, just saw that someone beat me to it. Sorry for the duplicate post.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Invicta Men's 19898 S1 Rally Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch (B010RXEBZY) for $73*

View attachment 7113130


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

iuserman said:


> *Invicta Men's 19898 S1 Rally Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch (B010RXEBZY) for $73*
> 
> View attachment 7113130


£695 :-d


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, last time this was on this thread ( first week of January ) jomashop cancelled my order since it went out of stock, now I got it for $125 less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not meant to happen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Damn...wish I had the scratch...this is one of my grails:

Men's Monaco Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches

Extra 30% with code CLEARANCE30, bringing it down to $2519.99.

That code works on all other clearance at WOW too, so it might be worth a look.

Cheers!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Tag Heuer Monaco on thewatchery
http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...ph-black-dial-black-leather-tag-caw2110fc6177

With coupon CLEARANCE30 and 10% rebate drop the price to 2268 USD


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A Monaco's gotta be the blue one, though.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A Monaco's gotta be the blue one, though.


Yes.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Yes.


It's the different color registers that do it for me. I suspect if there was a panda face, I would be all over it.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

audiolab1 said:


> Damn...wish I had the scratch...this is one of my grails:
> 
> Men's Monaco Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches
> 
> ...


I'm curious now, the code did not work for another watch I tried. Is it for that one only?


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

colgex said:


> I'm curious now, the code did not work for another watch I tried. Is it for that one only?


According to the e-mail I received from WOW, it should apply to any clearance items.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> According to the e-mail I received from WOW, it should apply to any clearance items.


It works only for items that are part of the "semi-annual clearance" sale. There's slim pickings left.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

The blue is definitely my choice too, but I also like the striped Monaco. For some reason those are more expensive so I've pretty much ruled them out.



cairoanan said:


> Yes.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Yes.


Slap me silly! I never realized Breaking Bad's Walter White wore a decent watch! I guess I was too fixated on his Pontiac Aztec and that snazzy wind breaker jacket he always sported...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Slap me silly! I never realized Breaking Bad's Walter White wore a decent watch! I guess I was too fixated on his Pontiac Aztec and that snazzy wind breaker jacket he always sported...


Yeah man. It was a gift from Jesse. 








And here's where Walter left it.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Chris Hemsworth wore a Monaco too during a not so long ago Jimmy Fallon appearance.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

My buddy has the blue. It's a gorgeous piece. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My Muhle arrived, and it looks even better than expected. All of the bracelet pins are screw type, which I like. The wood box even has a push button latch. The Germans don't mess around.

View attachment 7118346

View attachment 7118354


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> Damn...wish I had the scratch...this is one of my grails:
> 
> Men's Monaco Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches
> 
> ...


That's a watch a lot of collectors would love to own and a good price for a 'Tag' Heuer Monaco. I'd--and I'm sure I'm not the only person, would prefer the original 'pre Tag Heuer"--The 1969/70 Heuer Monaco, but the other two Heuer self winding chronographs introduced at the same time, namely the Carrera and Autavia (neck and neck with Zenith and Seiko's --the 'other' first self winding chronos) were to me, much more attractive watches, and much more versatile for sporting or dress wear.

>"It is commonly held that Heuer launched its caliber 11 chronograph - the world's first self-winding chronograph - in the Monaco exclusively. That is not true, it was launched in a Carrera and Autavia at the exact same time as the Monaco."< 
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/heuer-monaco-review

Even if I could afford a well looked over (restored) vintage Heuer, I'd prioritize my budget and add an Omega instead, with one of their co-axial movements. Not having a huge amount of cash, I guess my 'grail' watch right now would be an Omega 41mm Seamaster 300--if you follow them--I think the best price point in recent months has been $2695, no tx., free shipping and handling. I think the way Omegas are going up in recent years that while no one knows for sure, they may well end up like Rolex models that were bought in the 80's and 90's and now sell used for about what they did new--mine's actually worth more.

Right now, the best price I see is $2795.00 on the Omega Seamaster-Diver-300m-Co-Axial-Automatic-41mm/212.30.41.20.03.001 --no tx. free shipping. I realize it's a bit 'old school' to some, but I think it's classic good taste that won't ever go out of fashion.

I like chronos, but I have to consider the cost of maintenance and repairs if needed. Omega is now to the point where they suggest service intervals of ten years on their co-axial models. I certainly wouldn't turn down a Monaco, I think it's like candy and I have a sweet tooth, but I'd need to prioritize my taste to budget.

https://www.prestigetime.com/item/O...Axial-Automatic-41mm/212.30.41.20.03.001.html


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> My Muhle arrived, and it looks even better than expected. All of the bracelet pins are screw type, which I like. The wood box even has a push button latch. The Germans don't mess around.
> 
> View attachment 7118346
> 
> View attachment 7118354


Congrats man! As far as I'm concerned--you got the "Watch of the week"--the "Belle of the Ball" here on WUS--just a great watch!

Funny how 'great' never goes out of style---look at this fifty year old watch--and then look at what fifty years of evolution and refinement put on YOUR wrist! Go cat go!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> My Muhle arrived, and it looks even better than expected. All of the bracelet pins are screw type, which I like. The wood box even has a push button latch. The Germans don't mess around.
> 
> View attachment 7118346
> 
> View attachment 7118354


I knew this day was coming. *smh*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Right now, the best price I see is $2795.00 on the Omega Seamaster-Diver-300m-Co-Axial-Automatic-41mm/212.30.41.20.03.001 --no tx. free shipping. I realize it's a bit 'old school' to some, but I think it's classic good taste that won't ever go out of fashion.
> 
> https://www.prestigetime.com/item/O...Axial-Automatic-41mm/212.30.41.20.03.001.html


My local Costco has the same watch for $2999. Their web site also has the black version for $2899. Considering their "unlimited" return policy, it might be a good deal.

They also had two different Emporio Armani Swiss automatic watches at my local store. If I remember correctly, this model was $419.
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...goryID=68180#fn=sp=1&spc=31&ruleId=&slotId=12

In other news, BlueFly has 15% off with coupon code HURRY15. I see a few decent deals, so it might be worth a look.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern has a sale on Lum-Tec watches going. A nice mix of quartz and automatic models, mostly of a military/field watch bent, but some divers too.

I don't know enough about the brand to say how good these deals are.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/lum-tec-112e1d9c-ed65-4f4e-a3cc-5f6250977845


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

The Sea Gull watch store has the Rider M003 Bauhaus with small seconds and date at 6 for $99 (inc. worldwide shipping) with a bonus NATO strap. This was $129 a few days ago.

New GT&FQ M003 Automatic Wrist Rider Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic Silver White Dial Bauhaus Style Watch









The Rider M002 Bauhaus small seconds, no date is still available for $99 (inc. worldwide shipping) with bonus NATO strap. The sale on this was supposed to have finished on Feb 14.

New GT&FQ M002 Automatic Wrist Rider Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic Silver White Dial Bauhaus Style Watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, I got my Raymond Weil Freelancer "Urban Black" chronograph today, and while I love the look and would definitely consider it a keeper, it has the worst case of Valjoux 7750 stuttering second hand I have ever seen! It seriously looks worse than a quartz's tic-tic-tic, because it does it in fits and starts.

I know this issue comes up from time to time (but again, this one is quite bad). Is this something that's on the watch seller to repair and/or give me a replacement?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta Pro Diver 8932OB* - 37.5mm, PC32A quartz, coin edge bezel, WR 200M - $39.99 w/free shipping on eBay


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Bulova 96B231 @ amazon.com: $189.99 & Free Shipping

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...e&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_14&smid=A2PO7VSCRWBVY7


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, I got my Raymond Weil Freelancer "Urban Black" chronograph today, and while I love the look and would definitely consider it a keeper, it has the worst case of Valjoux 7750 stuttering second hand I have ever seen! It seriously looks worse than a quartz's tic-tic-tic, because it does it in fits and starts.
> 
> I know this issue comes up from time to time (but again, this one is quite bad). Is this something that's on the watch seller to repair and/or give me a replacement?


Contact them and see if they'll fix it. If not then send it back. Servicing a Valjoux 7750 is not inexpensive and probably isn't worth it for something you got on flash sale.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

BudLynn said:


> View attachment 7100010
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday and I am enjoying it so far. I am not 100% sold on the bracelet, but I am more of a leather man myself.


Saw a Maverick up close in a shop front today. For those who are on the fence as I know I have been many times, don't be as these look great. Even my girl commented on how it looked expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, last time this was on this thread ( first week of January ) jomashop cancelled my order since it went out of stock, now I got it for $125 less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love these type of feel good stories, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Robangel said:


> That's a watch a lot of collectors would love to own and a good price for a 'Tag' Heuer Monaco. I'd--and I'm sure I'm not the only person, would prefer the original 'pre Tag Heuer"--The 1969/70 Heuer Monaco, but the other two Heuer self winding chronographs introduced at the same time, namely the Carrera and Autavia (neck and neck with Zenith and Seiko's --the 'other' first self winding chronos) were to me, much more attractive watches, and much more versatile for sporting or dress wear.
> 
> >"It is commonly held that Heuer launched its caliber 11 chronograph - the world's first self-winding chronograph - in the Monaco exclusively. That is not true, it was launched in a Carrera and Autavia at the exact same time as the Monaco."<
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/heuer-monaco-review
> ...


Agreed. The Seamaster is my Grail. I thought I would have come up with the funds by now but unfortunately spent too much on cheaper watches.

It has that look that will never look old and just oozes class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Invicta Pro Diver 8932OB* - 37.5mm, PC32A quartz, coin edge bezel, WR 200M - $39.99 w/free shipping on eBay


FYI - that is the quartz, not the automatic (with NH35a movement) that is popular with modders (8926OB) and can sometimes be found for ~$65USD.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Agreed. The Seamaster is my Grail. I thought I would have come up with the funds by now but unfortunately spent too much on cheaper watches.
> 
> It has that look that will never look old and just oozes class!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. As someone who owns two Omegas, though not the model you're considering (a PO and a vintage Speedy Pro), I can tell you they are awesome watches.
Sell some of the less expensive watches you've purchased and fund the Omega. I've flipped three watches this month and made money on each one. If you've bought off this deal thread you could likely make money/break even selling on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I got my Raymond Weil Freelancer "Urban Black" chronograph today, and while I love the look and would definitely consider it a keeper, it has the worst case of Valjoux 7750 stuttering second hand I have ever seen! It seriously looks worse than a quartz's tic-tic-tic, because it does it in fits and starts.
> ...


Yeah, it's heading back today.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Touchofmodern has a sale on Rado quartz

Sent from paradise!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

So my Laco Augsburg showed up in the mail today. I'm at an Embassy, and everything comes through diplomatic pouch, which can take weeks. My wife intercepted the box. This is the conversation that transpired between our offices. Names have been changed to protect the innocent.

MrsDonkeys 3:00 PM
I have something at my desk you are going to want.

This conversation is being saved in your Outlook Inbox folder.

RidingDonkeys 3:04 PM
What might that be?

MrsDonkeys 3:04 PM
Let's just say you should be glad you brought me sushi to help curb my thoughts after picking up the mail.

RidingDonkeys 3:05 PM
Will you please quit opening my mail.

MrsDonkeys 3:05 PM
I thought it might be for me.

RidingDonkeys 3:06 PM
It had my name on the package.
Luckily, this isn't the box that has my name but is for you.

MrsDonkeys 3:06 PM
Um.
Sure.
I guess from now on I will refuse to take the package from the mail room if your name is on it. That means our kids won't get their food.

RidingDonkeys 3:08 PM
Take the package. Just don't open the package. How in the heck am I supposed to surprise you with anything if you keep opening my mail?

MrsDonkeys 3:08 PM
No worries. I am ALWAYS surprised when I open your mail.

RidingDonkeys 3:30 PM
You should be. Surprises are fun.

MrsDonkeys 3:30 PM
Yep.

RidingDonkeys 4:11 PM
So if you're agreeing that surprises are fun, then you had fun opening my box.
I love knowing that you are as passionate about my hobbies as I am.
Your love and support enable me to be awesome.

MrsDonkeys 4:41 PM
In case I forgot to tell you, thank you for the sushi.

RidingDonkeys 4:42 PM
You're welcome. Thank you for the watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> So my Laco Augsburg showed up in the mail today. I'm at an Embassy, and everything comes through diplomatic pouch, which can take weeks. My wife intercepted the box. This is the conversation that transpired between our offices. Names have been changed to protect the innocent.
> 
> MrsDonkeys 3:00 PM
> I have something at my desk you are going to want.
> ...


Well played

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

The Watchery has porsche design automatic chrono in titanium and or stainless for less than $449 after code winter40 and 12% cash Back on be frugal.
http://m.thewatchery.com/products?q=porsche









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

My understanding is that they are made by Eterna .


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> So my Laco Augsburg showed up in the mail today. I'm at an Embassy, and everything comes through diplomatic pouch, which can take weeks. My wife intercepted the box. This is the conversation that transpired between our offices. Names have been changed to protect the innocent.
> 
> MrsDonkeys 3:00 PM
> I have something at my desk you are going to want.
> ...


Does your wife know you have labeled her Mrs donkey?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## bjf127 (Jan 11, 2016)

Huckberry.com has a sale on Orient Bambino v3 for $123, Sparta for $158, and Aviator for $213. You have to sign up (free) to see the prices. In the winter clearance section.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The Watchery has porsche design automatic chrono in titanium and or stainless for less than $449 after code winter40 and 12% cash Back on be frugal.
> Porsche, TheWatchery.com, Porsche Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses
> 
> My understanding is that they are made by Eterna .


Yep, says "Manufactured By Eterna" on the back of the case. Nice deal for a titanium 7750.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The Watchery has porsche design automatic chrono in titanium and or stainless for less than $449 after code winter40 and 12% cash Back on be frugal.
> http://m.thewatchery.com/products?q=porsche
> 
> 
> ...


Movement + titanium case / bracelet should be worth over $500...No?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Yep, says "Manufactured By Eterna" on the back of the case. Nice deal for a titanium 7750.


Yep I cancelled the Maurice chrono in favor of this and "saved" $300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Yep I cancelled the Maurice chrono in favor of this and "saved" $300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So tempted too!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Does your wife know you have labeled her Mrs donkey?
> 
> Sent from paradise!


That's actually her name on ADV RIDER. She was SidecarSunshine originally. But she succumbed to MrsDonkeys after everyone started calling her that.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## dinkytown (Nov 25, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, says "Manufactured By Eterna" on the back of the case. Nice deal for a titanium 7750.
> ...


Thanks, Saba, I'm in too!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Quite a nice watch at an even nicer price point! However, I don't know if my OCD will allow me to wear one when I don't actually have a Porsche sitting in my garage?



Sabadabadoo said:


> The Watchery has porsche design automatic chrono in titanium and or stainless for less than $449 after code winter40 and 12% cash Back on be frugal.
> Porsche, TheWatchery.com, Porsche Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dinkytown said:


> Thanks, Saba, I'm in too!


Welcome.. I went with the black dial vs the gray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Quite a nice watch at an even nicer price point! However, I don't know if my OCD will allow me to wear one when I don't actually have a Porsche sitting in my garage?











You can borrow one...

(that is my son, most likely I will gift him the watch for graduation)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Quite a nice watch at an even nicer price point! However, I don't know if my OCD will allow me to wear one when I don't actually have a Porsche sitting in my garage?


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Great deal on the titanium Porsche chronos! But you guys are too fast for me...both black and gray dials are sold out.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tousie said:


> Great deal on the titanium Porsche chronos! But you guys are too fast for me...both black and gray dials are sold out.


Sorry, I got the order confirmation before I posted this deal, I had similar deal that I had in my cart, went to Paypal, back to merchant site, took bathroom break...and poof .. My cart was empty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tousie said:


> Great deal on the titanium Porsche chronos! But you guys are too fast for me...both black and gray dials are sold out.


Looks like back in stock at the Watchery also found them for same price at ewatches.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The Watchery has porsche design automatic chrono in titanium and or stainless for less than $449 after code winter40 and 12% cash Back on be frugal.
> Porsche, TheWatchery.com, Porsche Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice--but if I were looking for a chronograph, I'd be looking at this also--it's $475.00 more than the $2499.99 above model, but I think long term, I'd be happier with this:



Omega Speedmaster Racing Chronograph Automatic Grey Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 326.30.40.50.06.001 - Speedmaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

_$2,975.00_
(38% off)


​


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Quite a nice watch at an even nicer price point! However, I don't know if my OCD will allow me to wear one when I don't actually have a Porsche sitting in my garage?


I'm looking at maybe getting a new Ford Edge Sport in the next couple of weeks. Does that mean I need to watch for a bargain on a Movado Sport Edge?


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Diesel Men's DZ4362 Ironside Black Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Watch (B00X5FKG1U) for $162.58
View attachment 7126122


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice find on those Porsche Design auto chronos! The one I would have had an interest in is long gone.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice find on those Porsche Design auto chronos! The one I would have had an interest in is long gone.


If the deals were from wow, they would even be sweeter with the 10% off coupon + 12% cb


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Robangel said:


> That's nice--but if I were looking for a chronograph, I'd be looking at this also--it's $475.00 more than the $2499.99 above model, but I think long term, I'd be happier with this:
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Racing Chronograph Automatic Grey Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 326.30.40.50.06.001 - Speedmaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Agreed, I'm getting tired doing all the buyings and flippings, perhaps I should too double-down on a nicer time piece where I can keep for a while, Omeega is definitely on top of the list, for a bit more I would take this 1861 hand-wind limited edition or this tin tin, both might go up in value in a few years.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Since the Omega is getting traction, I'll bet you guys would love this one:










$2750

Omega Aqua Terra 231 10 42 21 06 001 Stainless Steel Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 7612586189135 | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

How about a Swiss in-house automatic movement in a gorgeous, retro-looking watch for under a grand?

Revue Thommen Sport 50s Model 15001.(I'M A SCAMMER) *$948.60* after BeFrugal rebate. It's $1,030 on Amazon; $1,239 at Overstock and $1,849 at Joma.

I know someone on these boards had a bad experience with an R-T manufacture movement, and has talked about it frequently. I also find out there on the Interwebs, however, people who love theirs, and say their R-T manufactures are among their most accurate watches.

Revue Thommen Sport 50s Mens Watch Model: 15001.(I'M A SCAMMER)

View attachment 7127466


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

colgex said:


> Since the Omega is getting traction, I'll bet you guys would love this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow someone bought it yesterday for $2481! I noticed that the price sometimes goes down but damn $2480 is pretty slick and no, it was not me haha


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> How about a Swiss in-house automatic movement in a gorgeous, retro-looking watch for under a grand?
> 
> Revue Thommen Sport 50s Model 15001.(I'M A SCAMMER) *$948.60* after BeFrugal rebate. It's $1,030 on Amazon; $1,239 at Overstock and $1,849 at Joma.
> 
> ...


I got a bad one and got the impression that issues are pretty common. My concern would be getting parts and finding someone to work on it. It looks like Revue Thommen is not the most stable company.

This is interesting though. Did you know that Gemnation will extend your warranty to *5 years* for an additional 5% cost? That's only $50 for this watch. Seems like a great idea if you intend to keep it.
Warranty Information at Gemnation

Another nice Gemnation perk:
"If your mechanical wristwatch (i.e., a watch with an automatic or manual-winding movement), deviates in rate by more than 15 seconds per day, we will adjust it to bring it within normal operating accuracy, i.e. to within 10 seconds accuracy per day."


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Not a bad price for this GMT ML









$799 - 75 - 12%CB

Maurice Lacroix LC6088-SS001330 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks like Ashford is trying to beat Amazon. And I believe you can still get cash back as well.

















I'm actually fond of the white face but curious how easy it is to read the numbers as I saw different pics shows the numbers are illegible in certain angle. Anyone own the white one and can share the experience.

Many thanks.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

If I could find this price in the UK for that Victorinox I'd pull the trigger without even thinking twice. That's a cracking deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sexy Panda Chrono Alert: Ashford has the *Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation X-Patrol automatic chronograph*, model H76566151, for *$844.58* after BeFrugal rebate. I couldn't find any coupon codes that would work with this, but the next-best price is $975.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566151 Men's Watch

View attachment 7129650


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Zodiac Heritage Sea Dragon Swiss automatic on stainless bracelet (model ZO9900) for $668 with FREE ONE DAY SHIPPING at Amazon...

Amazon.com: Zodiac Heritage Men's ZO9900 Sea Dragon Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch: Clothing

View attachment 7130266



Swiss Automatic Movement
Case diameter: 39mm x 39mm
Stainless Steel Bracelet
Durable sapphire crystal protects watch from scratches
Water resistant to 330 feet (100 M)

EDIT: Sorry, can't get the image to load. It just says "Attachment."


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just sized my Muhle watch bracelet. They actually used threadlocker on the bracelet screws. Some poor guy has to assemble 10 of these for every watch. No wonder most bracelets use split pins.

View attachment 7130322


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> . As someone who owns two Omegas, though not the model you're considering (a PO and a vintage Speedy Pro), I can tell you they are awesome watches.
> Sell some of the less expensive watches you've purchased and fund the Omega. I've flipped three watches this month and made money on each one. If you've bought off this deal thread you could likely make money/break even selling on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


I have been considering doing that. Good advice, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Be very careful with the Muhle screw bars, very easy to break them off. The only US Service center didn't respond to my email from December requesting replacements. So my poor M12 has been relegated to that beautiful box you described.

I love this thread. There is something in it for everybody!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Looks like Ashford is trying to beat Amazon. And I believe you can still get cash back as well.
> I'm actually fond of the white face but curious how easy it is to read the numbers as I saw different pics shows the numbers are illegible in certain angle. Anyone own the white one and can share the experience.
> 
> Many thanks.


I didn't own this particular model, but there was a time when I asked myself this question prior to buying a similar looking watch and regretted buying it afterwards.

I wore for a month then put it back in its box and never wore it again. Made me learn not to underestimate legibility on a watch [especially if you're a not watch-flipper].


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> How about a Swiss in-house automatic movement in a gorgeous, retro-looking watch for under a grand?
> 
> Revue Thommen Sport 50s Model 15001.(I'M A SCAMMER) *$948.60* after BeFrugal rebate. It's $1,030 on Amazon; $1,239 at Overstock and $1,849 at Joma.
> 
> ...


 (
More than one of us had had issues with the RT calibres. Also the movements are not regulated which I find very disappointing. I'd stay away from an RT with the manufacture calibres as they are problematic and likely difficult to service. Why put up with these drawbacks when the movement doesn't perform well and doesn't look that special?

Cheers,
Nm


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

This stupid Seiko recraft is now down to an absurd $74 and Prime eligible. I only say stupid because...I dunno, I guess I like it a bit, but I'm not _in like_ with it. Yet it keeps daring me to buy it.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM99-..._SL500_SR170,250_&refRID=0WTFQS5VVRVQME9WRR47


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> This stupid Seiko recraft is now down to an absurd $74 and Prime eligible. I only say stupid because...I dunno, I guess I like it a bit, but I'm not _in like_ with it. Yet it keeps daring me to buy it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Men's SNKM99 Black Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Seiko: Watches


Here it is in the wild (Mine) and the color is different than it appears in that shot, and definitely different than shown on Amazon.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmmm....mine had a blue ring on the dial..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Here it is in the wild





Sabadabadoo said:


> Hmmm....mine had a blue ring on the dial.


Never seen enablers more shameless lol... Don't mind them phuchmileif.. Stupid stupid watch like you said :-d


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Citizen Calendrier #BU2020-02A for *$150 *in eBay.
Cheapest price seems to be ~$185
They're selling like hot cakes "25 sold in last 24hrs"

I like that it has an engraved deployment clasp that can be used on other citizen watches. It has an inner rotating bezel too.

*LINK HERE*
------------------
FULL SPECS HERE
------------------
View attachment 7131274









non-studio-stolen-image:
View attachment 7131282








_NOT MY PHOTO

Seems like WUS is has a problem with including photos today.
_


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's something kind of different. Amazon has Fortuna dual retrograde dive watches, with kind of a Genta-ish case, 200m water resistance, lume, regulator hands for both the date and dual time zone (the latter is rather cool), and a screw-down crown and caseback.

The stainless steel-case, hands and indices version is $63, and a stealthier PVD model is $66.50. Hard to find this watch elsewhere, but it's selling for much more in Japan, Singapore and Malaysia.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010D2DDVM?psc=1#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

Amazon.com: [Fortuna] 200m Water Proof Divers Double Retrograde Business Diving Luxury Men's Watch: Watches

View attachment 7131426


View attachment 7131434


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Also, this seems like quite a bit of watch for $69.99. Seiko SNQ101

Seiko Men's SNQ101 Watch - Supreme Timing

View attachment 7131498


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Here's something kind of different. Amazon has Fortuna dual retrograde dive watches, with kind of a Genta-ish case, 200m water resistance, lume, regulator hands for both the date and dual time zone (the latter is rather cool), and a screw-down crown and caseback.
> 
> The stainless steel-case, hands and indices version is $63, and a stealthier PVD model is $66.50. Hard to find this watch elsewhere, but it's selling for much more in Japan, Singapore and Malaysia.
> 
> Amazon.com: [Fortuna] 200m Water Proof ISO Certification Divers Double Retrograde Dual Time Business Diving Luxury Men's Watch: Watches


^^ That's clearly Hublot copy, didn't realize there's one out there!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Looks like Ashford is trying to beat Amazon. And I believe you can still get cash back as well.
> 
> View attachment 7127946
> 
> ...


I am real fussy about dial legibility and I wouldn't let the white face model deter me. You're getting a sapphire crystal with an anti reflective coating and at 43mm--there's enough space on the dial, w/o too much going on to distract you from a quick read, indoors or out. Good size for almost any wrist. I'll bet the light green lume's really good too. Green is the color spectrum most readily picked up by the human eye. Victorinox really builds a stout watch--quite good in terms of fit & finish quality and even if it's quartz--at this price, it's still a winner. I like the white over the black too--but they're both nice.

Only thing I could possibly give it a minus on is that it has a push-pull crown--not a screw down. But then you've got fairly substantial metal surrounds guarding the crown. If I didn't have more dive watches than I need already, I'd be all over this. I wish I had bought Victorinox watches in the mid 1980's when they first came out, because they were real bargains, but here and now, these models are once again.

I'd almost flip a coin as to whether to buy from Ashford or Amazon w/ a $5 difference involved--if one sells out first, maybe go with the other if so inclined. Perhaps Ashford's great on returns--I haven't dealt with them, but I have always really liked Amazon's 'no fuss' approach on returns if I was unhappy with a watch.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I didn't own this particular model, but there was a time when I asked myself this question prior to buying a similar looking watch and regretted buying it afterwards.
> 
> I wore for a month then put it back in its box and never wore it again. Made me learn not to underestimate legibility on a watch [especially if you're a not watch-flipper].





Robangel said:


> I am real fussy about dial legibility and I wouldn't let the white face model deter me. You're getting a sapphire crystal with an anti reflective coating and at 43mm--there's enough space on the dial, w/o too much going on to distract you from a quick read, indoors or out. Good size for almost any wrist. I'll bet the light green lume's really good too. Green is the color spectrum most readily picked up by the human eye. Victorinox really builds a stout watch--quite good in terms of fit & finish quality and even if it's quartz--at this price, it's still a winner. I like the white over the black too--but they're both nice.
> 
> Only thing I could possibly give it a minus on is that it has a push-pull crown--not a screw down. But then you've got fairly substantial metal surrounds guarding the crown. If I didn't have more dive watches than I need already, I'd be all over this. I wish I had bought Victorinox watches in the mid 1980's when they first came out, because they were real bargains, but here and now, these models are once again.
> 
> I'd almost flip a coin as to whether to buy from Ashford or Amazon w/ a $5 difference involved--if one sells out first, maybe go with the other if so inclined. Perhaps Ashford's great on returns--I haven't dealt with them, but I have always really liked Amazon's 'no fuss' approach on returns if I was unhappy with a watch.


Thank you both for your feedback. I am the victim of my own posting LOL
Looking over the information on Ashford, Gemnation, etc. on this watch, it says the dial is actually silver :-s So, just have to see when it arrives. The picture in Gemnation shows silver, which is pretty cool.
I have 30 days to take it around with me to see if I like it. As you said, the price is too good to pass (in addition to the cashback), especially for the white/silver dial. I've been watching it for a while and been postponing to pull the trigger but I gave in today.

Cheers.

P.S. The price for the white/silver dial is $235 at Amazon


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Never seen enablers more shameless lol... Don't mind them phuchmileif.. Stupid stupid watch like you said :-d


Damn straight, we gotta man up, stand fast, and hold our grou-

...wait, no, my finger slipped, and I bought it. Forget that other stuff.

$74, no shipping, no tax, and it'll be here Monday. I'm weak. Hell, if nothing else, it'll be a spare 7s26 in case I manage to smoke the one in my SKX.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Time to show off the benefits of this thread. I got the Laco on a Hirsch for its inaugural wear today. This is a lot of watch for $218.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm browsing on tapatalk. A lot of links in the last few pages are broken (but not all). Anyone else have that problem?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake the Mess (Jun 4, 2014)

Yup, same thing. Can't see most of the photos too.


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

ELECTRIC CALIFORNIA DW03 $95








Original price is $350








I have a blue second hand type.








It's Swiss quartz. 
But it ticks "NOT" second by second.
Kinda quarter second or like a low beat mechanical.
You guys can click to play the video of Amazon link page.
http://amzn.com/B00N9SHFL2








It's way fun for me and I like it.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Got me as well. Looks like WUS is aware of the issue: https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/photos-2916386.html#post26053418



cpl said:


> I'm browsing on tapatalk. A lot of links in the last few pages are broken (but not all). Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dperhot (Apr 22, 2015)

cpl said:


> I'm browsing on tapatalk. A lot of links in the last few pages are broken (but not all). Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing here, lots of links and photos(not all)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

malipiero said:


> ELECTRIC CALIFORNIA DW03 $95
> 
> Original price is $350
> 
> ...


That's pretty neat for $95. Here is a link to the manual.
http://www.electriccalifornia.com/media/manuals/DW03_MANUAL.pdf


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I finally found a mate for my 007. I tried rubber, NATO, Perlon........ Thanks for the Heads Up!



















mannal said:


> This worked: New OCEAN7 22mm Stainlees Steel Mesh Watch Bracelet | eBay
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blue2fire said:


> Be very careful with the Muhle screw bars, very easy to break them off. The only US Service center didn't respond to my email from December requesting replacements. So my poor M12 has been relegated to that beautiful box you described.


That sucks. Right Time doesn't have any? If all else fails, have a screw bar printed. Shouldn't be expensive for such a tiny object.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Very cool! Reminds me of electric and transistorized watches made by Hamilton, Timex, ESA and others in the 1960s and 1970s.

Video of my 1978 Caravelle that uses an ESA 9158 transistorized movement:








malipiero said:


> ELECTRIC CALIFORNIA DW03 $95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DrHert (Dec 15, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Time to show off the benefits of this thread. I got the Laco on a Hirsch for its inaugural wear today. This is a lot of watch for $218.


I've been after a pilot watch for a few week. Wish I had seen that deal! Congrats looks great.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Personally, I'm not a regulator fan but this Hamilton looks like a good deal at Ashford for $498 with code AFFJAZZ498 plus 6% Befrugal rebate.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H42615753 Men's Watch

And this Rado is only $365 with AFFORIGIN365 and also qualifies for 6% cash back.

Rado Original R12408653 Men's Watch


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Citizen Calendrier #BU2020-02A for *$150 *in eBay.
> Cheapest price seems to be ~$185
> They're selling like hot cakes "25 sold in last 24hrs"
> 
> ...


I am sorry I missed this one. I love the blue hands. Maybe not the strap but blue hands I like


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

If the internals are like that of the Caravelle, looks like the battery is working awfully hard ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The only way I'm getting photos to show is by making them attachments.

This will have to be the most unusual watch ever brought to the "Heads Up!" thread... Upscale Time has the *Boegli Grand Opera Vivaldi "Les 4 Saisons" Automatic Men's Watch M.903 on sale for $1,699.*

Because what you've always wanted to bring to your coworkers during the day is a brief interlude of classical music via your watch.

Boegli Grand Opera Vivaldi "Les 4 Saisons" Automatic Men's Watch M.903

It really is stunning. Check out the video. The caseback is breathtaking,too.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The only way I'm getting photos to show is by making them attachments.
> 
> This will have to be the most unusual watch ever brought to the "Heads Up!" thread... Upscale Time has the *Boegli Grand Opera Vivaldi "Les 4 Saisons" Automatic Men's Watch M.903 on sale for $1,699.*
> 
> ...


Can I say, that's just silly!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

rodserling said:


> If the internals are like that of the Caravelle, looks like the battery is working awfully hard ...


Not at all.

Very simply, the battery replaces the mainspring, and powers an electromagnet that delivers the pulses to the balance wheel. A battery in one of these lasts about as long as in a quartz watch.

More info: Transistorised Movements with Balance Wheel - Electric Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Victorinox Swiss Auto for $240 with coupon code FAMILY20. 3 colors available.

Swiss Army Men's Officer's Automatic Stainless Steel | BLUEFLY


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Alpina GMT at WOW for $899.99
With winter75 and befrugal 12% cashback it'll be $716.99.









I remember this was on sale around black Friday or Christmas?

Not sure if the current price is lower or about the same though.

Is a beautiful watch.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

These Oris are very clean looking at WOW for $649.99
With winter30 and 12% befrugal cash back, it'll be $541.99.

Very classy.

















Cheers


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Beautiful automatic Bulova for $349.
Winter30 and cash back, you can get this watch for $277









Disclaimer - I don't work for WOW lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My eye always goes to vintage-looking watches in a modern size, as my 8-inch wrist just doesn't work well with actual vintage watches.

This post in the WRUW thread today reminded me of this watch and set off the, "Why in the hell don't I own that yet?" alarm.

Well, now I do.

Watchshop UK has the Accurist Clerkenwell 1946 on sale for £30, about $43. I got the stainless and silver one and the black and rose gold one, and that triggers a deal where if you buy two, the second watch is 20% off. AND you can stack an additional 6% off with coupon code 'OFFER6.' All told, I got both watches for £50.40 ($72.61) with free shipping to the U.S.

They come on not-bad-looking NATOs, but I hate this watch on a NATO. Leather straps will be requisitioned for both. Quartz, but I don't have the hang-up on that that some people do.

Not bad for about $36 a watch, I'd say.

Note that the only stainless steel case one I see there now is £46, but they have some £30 in rose gold.

Accurist Watches | Official UK Accurist Stockist - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

G Shock Mudmaster for 474.99 USD + Shipping at Massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/casio-gshock-mudmaster-gwg1000-watch


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The only way I'm getting photos to show is by making them attachments.
> 
> This will have to be the most unusual watch ever brought to the "Heads Up!" thread... Upscale Time has the *Boegli Grand Opera Vivaldi "Les 4 Saisons" Automatic Men's Watch M.903 on sale for $1,699.*
> 
> ...


Interesting. By chance, do they have one that plays AC DC's 'You Shook Me All Night Long'?~If so, I'm in!


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Tag Monaco $3,025.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...C_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=tag+monaco

Carrera $2,782.11.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017...SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=tag+day+date


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

maxixix said:


> Tag Monaco $3,025.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...C_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=tag+monaco
> 
> ...


Monaco and Carrera 'Lite'-- approved by nine out of ten wives!


$69.99 Amazon.com: Casio General Men's Watches Edifice Chronograph EF-503L-1AVDF - WW: Watches


$158.13 
[url]https://jet.com/product/detail/d6be81a0901e4390a619fbf261a4438a?jcmp=pla:ggl:cwin_apparel_accessories_a1:jewelry_watches_a1_other:na:na:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15&k_clickid=27541e0e-c340-4476-bf31-1fc222563f02&abkId=403-646074&gclid=CKa8-NSAiMsCFYEjHwodKxINgw
[/URL]


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Lol I think I like the citizen Monaco more.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Monaco and Carrera 'Lite'-- approved by nine out of ten wives!
> 
> 
> $69.99 Amazon.com: Casio General Men's Watches Edifice Chronograph EF-503L-1AVDF - WW: Watches
> ...


_
I have that Casio, lol! Actually not too bad for the price.

Black leather with white stitching.



























....and with an affordable rally style leather strap with red stitching.


























b-)​_


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Hand winding and second hand hacking capabilities, $136.55 is a pretty good price for a pretty tough watch, albeit no screw down crown, but has steel surrounds on crown.
Seiko Diver Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch SRP599 - Diver - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Monaco and Carrera 'Lite'-- approved by nine out of ten wives!
> 
> 
> $69.99 Amazon.com: Casio General Men's Watches Edifice Chronograph EF-503L-1AVDF - WW: Watches
> ...


Great Post! This is the kind of post that make me question myself why I am spending hard-earned $$ on my "collection" of swiss autos.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Hand winding and second hand hacking capabilities, $136.55 is a pretty good price for a pretty tough watch, albeit no screw down crown, but has steel surrounds on crown.
> Seiko Diver Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch SRP599 - Diver - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Not to be a party pooper, but that price is not really much of a bargain for that Seiko.

SRP605 hacks and handwinds. Got it new for $108 delivered in the recent past. Watch for better deals.










SRP607, got it new for $103 delivered from jet.com


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Hand winding and second hand hacking capabilities, $136.55 is a pretty good price for a pretty tough watch, albeit no screw down crown, but has steel surrounds on crown.
> Seiko Diver Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch SRP599 - Diver - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Sky Watch has the Jap version of the 2nd gen monster. 200m with screw-down crown. 42mm case. It's worth a look at least for $203?
Seiko Monster Diver Watches SRP307J1 SRP307J SRP307


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jisham said:


> FYI - that is the quartz, not the automatic (with NH35a movement) that is popular with modders (8926OB) and can sometimes be found for ~$65USD.


Which is why I specifically stated "PC32A quartz" in the description, along with 37.5mm, so no one would confuse it with the 40mm 8926OB. I'm not sure how I could have been more clear?

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

One for the Aussies. Starbuy has a range of Casio Edifice watches cheaper than I've been able to find them elsewhere. Shipping is 9AUD within Australia. Outside of Australia, you may need to check out using Paypal, as their main checkout page won't give you a shipping estimate outside Australia.

Edifice Mens Watch Online Flagship Store: StarBuy

They've got a few models available, some of which are cheaper than I've been able to find elsewhere. I've listed those ones below.

*EFR-539D-1AVUEF - 143AUD (~102USD)* - Cheaper than lowest ever 3xCamel price of 125USD 









*EFR-535D-1A4VUEF 136AUD (~97USD)* - About the same as Amazon at 99USD, but Amazon doesn't ship to Australia









*EFR-539D-1A2VUEF - 143AUD (~102USD)* - Cheaper than lowest ever 3xCamel price of 119USD and 119USD at Skywatches









*EFR-534D-1A9VEF - 137AUD (~98USD)* - Cheaper than lowest ever 3xCamel price of 130USD









*EFR-550D-1AVUDF - 213AUD (~152USD)* - Currently 180USD on Amazon and 169 at Skywatches


----------



## bobson (Feb 20, 2016)

View attachment 7148234

nice summer watch for 375$ - 6% = 352,5$ for ETA 2892


----------



## jonnymontreal (Feb 15, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Hmmm....mine had a blue ring on the dial..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Blue is awesome.

Would look very cool on Gulf/Le Mans NATO

Just my $0.02


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> Sky Watch has the Jap version of the 2nd gen monster. 200m with screw-down crown. 42mm case. It's worth a look at least for $203?
> Seiko Monster Diver Watches SRP307J1 SRP307J SRP307


They also have essentially the same --the SRP307K1 watch for $181. I think-- and there are different theories, feelings and explanations on this, that it having a "K' versus a "J' that it's not necessarily 'made in Japan'. I've heard some folks claim that a 'J' doesn't assure that it's 'made in Japan' either----I'm not 100% sure, having dealers tell me different things. Having purchased K and J Seiko 5 models, I haven't noticed quality differences---Seiko factories insist on tight quality control overall.

I have been tracking the Seiko 307K for a while and think I saw it once for $175. I think certain Seikos along this line are more popular than others and the discounts you tend to find reflect this. I've been going a bit bonkers buying Seikos lately (have two enroute now) and while I'll keep watching the 307, I have decided to go for something dressier next watch, prioritizing the Korean sourced Tisell 157 in either silver tone case Arabic @ $135 or Roman numerals, in rose tone gold @ $145--both w/ sapphire crystals. I'm pretty impressed with Tisell watches lately and with Korean products overall, but probably will always appreciate Seikos as well.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Which is why I specifically stated "PC32A quartz" in the description, along with 37.5mm, so no one would confuse it with the 40mm 8926OB. I'm not sure how I could have been more clear?
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


You could have PM'd each member of the forum to make certain everyone understood.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

bobson said:


> View attachment 7148234
> 
> nice summer watch for 375$ - 6% = 352,5$ for ETA 2892


The attachment link is not working for me. Can you tell us the make/model and where it's for sale?

Thanks!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

For those of you having issues posting photos, see this thread for the work-around. This is a known issue and will be addressed on Monday:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/photos-2916386-2.html#post26116794


----------



## bobson (Feb 20, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> The attachment link is not working for me. Can you tell us the make/model and where it's for sale?
> 
> Thanks!


sorry cant post link atm, there is VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY 241354 MEN'S PROFESSIONAL DIVE MASTER 500M WATCH on ashford.com 375$ - 6% befrugal


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

bobson said:


> sorry cant post link atm, there is VICTORINOX SWISS ARMY 241354 MEN'S PROFESSIONAL DIVE MASTER 500M WATCH on ashford.com 375$ - 6% befrugal


Don't forget the $50 off if you have an Amex card!

Victorinox Swiss Army Professional 241354 Men's Watch

The Airboss has a decent price too all rebates considered for a 7750. I've seen pictures of the watch with many cool straps.

Victorinox Swiss Army Professional 24785-1 Men's Watch


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

colgex said:


> Don't forget the $50 off if you have an Amex card!
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Professional 241354 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


love that red one. Love it. Wife says I dont love it that much$$$$


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of interesting Tokyo Flash watches on ToM. There is something cool about a wood digital watch. This one even has Bluetooth for notifications and is USB rechargeable.

View attachment 7151514


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Bulova Men's 98B225 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Grey Watch - only for 201$.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eWatches has the sporty Seiko Lord quartz chrono, model SNDD73P2, for $95.03 after coupon code 'THEBIGGAME10' and BeFrugal rebate. That beats other sites by about $46, a nice margin at this price point.

Seiko Men's Lord Chrono Black Rubber and DialSeiko SNDD73P2 Watch


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been keeping my eye out for the Oris Sixty-Five in either colorway. So far I'm seeing it at Jomashop for $1165 for black and at PrestigeTime for $1387 for blue.

Has anyone else seen better prices recently?


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My eye always goes to vintage-looking watches in a modern size, as my 8-inch wrist just doesn't work well with actual vintage watches.
> 
> This post in the WRUW thread today reminded me of this watch and set off the, "Why in the hell don't I own that yet?" alarm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. These watches are quite tempting. But you must be a very wealthy man to buy such expensive timepieces, - just look what the WatcShop site shows for me...  Over 3000 GBP a piece, WOW! I decided not to take chances and did not take






it to checkout. I suspect that something get wrong and I think I know what it was...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Bluefly has the Bulova Accu-Swiss 63B173 for about $232 after family20 discount. Movement is probably Sellita sw200 though not positive. 








http://m.bluefly.com/mens-gemini-auto-black-genuine-leather-silver-tone-dial/p/380814901/detail.fly


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I sure hope Befrugal can stay in business.

View attachment 7154418


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I sure hope Befrugal can stay in business.
> 
> View attachment 7154418


yikes


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I sure hope Befrugal can stay in business.
> 
> View attachment 7154418


And I was sweating my piddling $180 or so?


----------



## CleMike (Feb 12, 2016)

Groupon of all places has a pretty good deal on bulova marine star's. $100 for the quartz with SS bracelet and $130 for the auto with rubber strap

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bu...2d4f20-1d9a-4db6-85a3-b63210555e03_0_20160221


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And I was sweating my piddling $180 or so?


After the first big payment actually came through, I felt better about using it. I've only had one issue with a small order. Everything else has shown up ok.

My problem now is not that I just have too many watches, I have too many really nice ones. I need to get down to around 10, and some of them are going to be painful to let go of. The Muhle isn't going anywhere if I can help it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Black Seiko Recraft for $69 shipped!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RZCX14S/


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Black Seiko Recraft for $69 shipped!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RZCX14S/


I can have this or a Hirsch Rally strap for my Speedy MK II. This is what you call a "pickle".


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I can have this or a Hirsch Rally strap for my Speedy MK II. This is what you call a "pickle".


Choose the Hirsch, leave the pickle. I'm not a fan of watches without lume.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

CleMike said:


> Groupon of all places has a pretty good deal on bulova marine star's. $100 for the quartz with SS bracelet and $130 for the auto with rubber strap
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bu...2d4f20-1d9a-4db6-85a3-b63210555e03_0_20160221


FYI...I bought the rubber strap auto n sent it back as it was losing time dramatically n quickly..


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's my experience with Jomashop with this watch - they don't have this in stock, or immediate access to it. I had one on order for about 5 weeks (I wasn't in a rush), and ended up canceling it. Another WUS member told me he did the same thing after he kept calling Jomashop and they kept saying they needed a few more weeks.

Just FYI - You can get the same price you're seeing at Prestigetime with either of the 2 Oris ADs on WUS (btwatches and Topper), at least in the black dial version.



fuzzysquid said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for the Oris Sixty-Five in either colorway. So far I'm seeing it at Jomashop for $1165 for black and at PrestigeTime for $1387 for blue.
> 
> Has anyone else seen better prices recently?
> 
> View attachment 7153058


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Black Seiko Recraft for $69 shipped!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RZCX14S/


No pillow case on this model. I have been eyeing recrafts for a while and $70 price tag is pretty good. Amazon has this black bracelet version for $74 as well.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MBB0OTS/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awd_6bLYwb2NA49BB

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> After the first big payment actually came through, I felt better about using it. I've only had one issue with a small order. Everything else has shown up ok.
> 
> My problem now is not that I just have too many watches, I have too many really nice ones. I need to get down to around 10, and some of them are going to be painful to let go of. The Muhle isn't going anywhere if I can help it.


You also got the Breitling recently, right? Between that and the Muhle I think my wrist would be set about 90% of the time. What else do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

fuzzysquid said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for the Oris Sixty-Five in either colorway. So far I'm seeing it at Jomashop for $1165 for black and at PrestigeTime for $1387 for blue.
> 
> Has anyone else seen better prices recently?
> 
> View attachment 7153058


I don't know about better prices, but I saw a guy wearing one of these at work last week and it was good looking in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> After the first big payment actually came through, I felt better about using it. I've only had one issue with a small order. Everything else has shown up ok.
> 
> My problem now is not that I just have too many watches, I have too many really nice ones. I need to get down to around 10, and some of them are going to be painful to let go of. The Muhle isn't going anywhere if I can help it.


I've been on a watch-buying spree so far this year, too. But I'm also in the midst of a pretty large collection purge. Am in the process of moving around 5-6 out -- and that still leaves me with close to 30 watches! I know I'm supposed to be entering the time when I consolidate my collection, but truth be told, I don't want to! I'm enjoying everything I have.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

fuzzysquid said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for the Oris Sixty-Five in either colorway. So far I'm seeing it at Jomashop for $1165 for black and at PrestigeTime for $1387 for blue.
> 
> Has anyone else seen better prices recently?


Theres a blue 65? Its a tough decision...


----------



## Louis Naftali Yonathan (Jan 26, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Lots of interesting Tokyo Flash watches on ToM. There is something cool about a wood digital watch. This one even has Bluetooth for notifications and is USB rechargeable.
> 
> View attachment 7151514


I've been eyeing this wooden beauty, but no bullets available this month


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Great deal on the Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph (black dial w/ black leather band)... World of Watches has it for sale as it's daily deal for $857.99 after $125 (WINTER125) & 12% Befrugal discount! Doubt this baby will last long at that price!!!!!!!
Men's Alpiner 4 Auto Chrono Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches

View attachment 7161922


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

The only problem is that they are refurbished watches.



CleMike said:


> Groupon of all places has a pretty good deal on bulova marine star's. $100 for the quartz with SS bracelet and $130 for the auto with rubber strap
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bu...2d4f20-1d9a-4db6-85a3-b63210555e03_0_20160221


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

crysman2000 said:


> Great deal on the Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph (black dial w/ black leather band)... World of Watches has it for sale as it's daily deal for $857.99 after $125 (WINTER125) & 12% Befrugal discount! Doubt this baby will last long at that price!!!!!!!
> Men's Alpiner 4 Auto Chrono Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 7161922


Hey, have to say, I've checked out this and other Alpinas. I have an Omega Planet Ocean and the Alpinas are close in fit and finish. Alpina is definitely a great bargain for a third of the price of a Omega in wrist presence. Obviously, it's not an "Omega", but you are getting a comparable level of watch for your money. A great deal, especiacially if "brand recognition" isn't as big a factor for you.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Louis Naftali Yonathan said:


> I've been eyeing this wooden beauty, but no bullets available this month


I ordered one to play with. I'm curious to see how the wood face with LEDs looks. I'll let you know if I decide not to keep it.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I ordered one to play with. I'm curious to see how the wood face with LEDs looks. I'll let you know if I decide not to keep it.


Can you link the wood one? I can't seem to find it on the site.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GtrainG said:


> Can you link the wood one? I can't seem to find it on the site.


https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...72a-bd9f-3e61afc750c5/blade-wood-link-digital

Looks like it's out of stock, but keep checking. Sometimes items become available again.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...72a-bd9f-3e61afc750c5/blade-wood-link-digital
> 
> Looks like it's out of stock, but keep checking. Sometimes items become available again.


Thanks


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

$434 - 7%CB = $404. Never seen this watch this cheap. ~$200 less than anywhere else.

Frederique Constant Healey Mens Watch Model: FC-303HS5B6


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

colgex said:


> $434 - 7%CB = $404. Never seen this watch this cheap. ~$200 less than anywhere else.
> 
> Frederique Constant Healey Mens Watch Model: FC-303HS5B6


I got this watch for my dad and in person it's stunning, I am spruced it's getting dumped so steeply, sales must have been horrible.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

colgex said:


> $434 - 7%CB = $404. Never seen this watch this cheap. ~$200 less than anywhere else.
> 
> Frederique Constant Healey Mens Watch Model: FC-303HS5B6


I love this watch, but feel like I couldn't wear it without a Healey in my garage. My father had a 100 when I was a kid, but ironically he never got around to restoring it because kids(me) and life left him without the necessary time or money. Been my dream car ever since I got behind the wheel as a toddler.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jeacock said:


> I love this watch, but feel like I couldn't wear it without a Healey in my garage. My father had a 100 when I was a kid, but ironically he never got around to restoring it because kids(me) and life left him without the necessary time or money. Been my dream car ever since I got behind the wheel as a toddler.


There are some gorgeous Healey's in my area. Here's a nice one for sale.
1967 Austin Healy 3000MK | Dream Makers Automotive | Fort Wayne, IN.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jeacock said:


> I love this watch, but feel like I couldn't wear it without a Healey in my garage. My father had a 100 when I was a kid, but ironically he never got around to restoring it because kids(me) and life left him without the necessary time or money. Been my dream car ever since I got behind the wheel as a toddler.


Very nice watch that I could almost get over the Healey branding. here are a few more pics from the interwebs. I like the rose gold version as well, wish that was on sale!

The last 4 pics were taken from a review on a different forum by their member "Don aka TattooChief"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy crap, nice catch on the Freddy! I always have my eye on that watch and I, too, have never seen it that low.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Holy crap, nice catch on the Freddy! I always have my eye on that watch and I, too, have never seen it that low.


It was the same price last month. The bracelet version was also around this price. Still a great deal though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

One week from today ... it's M-Day in the WRUW thread.

View attachment 7167506


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A few really good deals to be had on Hamiltons over at The Watchery (even beating Ashford's prices....who usually beat the pants off of any other online GM site for Hamilton). For example Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches can be had for $281.60 (plus tax, depending on where you live) after BeFrugal $30 code and 12% cash back. Or this Hamilton H78716983 Watches,Men's Khaki Navy Auto Chrono Orange Rubber Grey Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches (with a 7753) can be had for $594 after $75 code and 12% cash back (if you can get past the orange strap and proprietary lugs that somewhat limits strap/bracelet options).


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dammit that Hamilton khaki Aviation is killing me!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

XETUM has all of their watches for 40% off. No coupon necessary, apparently new designs are coming

www.xetum.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one's kind of tugging at me ... Jomashop has a Porsche Design titanium automatic chronograph for $1,099 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'. Beats the next closest by about $800!

That watch is so much in my wheelhouse, but I feel like there have been such better deals on Valjoux 7750 chronos in recent months -- down into the $700 range -- that $1,099 may not be quite good enough.

Porsche Design Titanium Case/Bracelet Grey Chronograph Dial Automatic Men's Watch 662510500332 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> One week from today ... it's M-Day in the WRUW thread.
> 
> View attachment 7167506


 I should've have bought I while it was cheap. Its $64 on Amazon now.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This one's kind of tugging at me ... Jomashop has a Porsche Design titanium automatic chronograph for $1,099 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'. Beats the next closest by about $800!
> 
> That watch is so much in my wheelhouse, but I feel like there have been such better deals on Valjoux 7750 chronos in recent months -- down into the $700 range -- that $1,099 may not be quite good enough.
> 
> Porsche Design Titanium Case/Bracelet Grey Chronograph Dial Automatic Men's Watch 662510500332 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Made by Eterna |>


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

A few days ago the same Porsche Design was sold for unbelievable $549 on TW. I bought one and I'm waiting anxious for the delivery.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

colgex said:


> XETUM has all of their watches for 40% off. No coupon necessary, apparently new designs are coming
> 
> www.xetum.com


Still expensive autos with 40% off. Their designs do nothing for me. There are Hamiltons available at half the price.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Xetums are very polarizing watches. I love their design and believe them to be a good value considering what you get. I would argue the craftsmen ship on these watches are on a higher level than that of Hamiltons or even Tissots. Plus, they are designed in the US (a perk for me). I suppose it all goes back to 'eye of the beholder.'


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

wishmann said:


> A few days ago the same Porsche Design was sold for unbelievable $549 on TW. I bought one and I'm waiting anxious for the delivery.


I paid $460 for the black dial version last week from thewatchery ( see close to page 107 on this thread).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Taken from SD

Edox Men's Hydro-Sub 50th Anniversary Automatic Watch $679 AC 500 meter dive watch

Edox Men's Hydro-Sub 50th Anniversary Watch
Model: 80301-3NBU-NBU
Retail: $2,495 Special: $679 
Code: AFFHYDRO679
Expires: 2/27 at 11:59 pm
.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches...-NBU+&so=1


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> Xetums are very polarizing watches. I love their design and believe them to be a good value considering what you get. I would argue the craftsmen ship on these watches are on a higher level than that of Hamiltons or even Tissots. Plus, they are designed in the US (a perk for me). I suppose it all goes back to 'eye of the beholder.'


Agree 100%

Not everyone is under a big umbrella like Swatch that probably produces 2+ million watches a year and can easily scale for the production of 100k Hamiltons, 100k Longines, 100k Tissot, 100k Rado, 500k Omega and so on. This is not the place to discuss this but I wrote about this subconscious snobbery that only gravitates towards the Swiss, actually, well established Swiss brands for that matter.

Xetum, as well as, Victorinox, Raymond Weil, Maurice Lacroix, Frederique Constant, Alpina, Luminox, etc. have to start somewhere don't they?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is tempting, but I haven't even received my last order yet. Hope somebody here grabs it.

Google "Omega HB-SIA" and notice what it typically sells for. I wasn't familiar with this model. Apparently, titanium Speedmasters are pretty rare.

Click here: Men's Speedmaster Auto GMT Chrono Ltd Ed Carbon Fiber Dial | World of Watches

Use promo code WINTER300 plus get 12% back at Befrugal. Should come to about $3700 net.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

wishmann said:


> A few days ago the same Porsche Design was sold for unbelievable $549 on TW. I bought one and I'm waiting anxious for the delivery.


No kidding? I need to check if they still have that deal going, then. I'd be all over it at that price, too.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

Another one from StarBuy in Australia, this time a 48 hour same on Citizen watches. Those with non-Australian addresses may need to check out using PayPal to get a postage price. Shipping within Australia is 9AUD.

48 Hour Citizen Watch Flash Sale: StarBuy

They have six watches listed, five of which appear to be good deals, which I've listed below.

*Citizen Eco Drive AW1210-58A* - 99AUD (~72USD). Cheapest I've seen is on ebay for about 95USD.









*Citizen Super Titanium CA0341-52E* - 249AUD (~180USD). Hard to find a comparison price. Was sold at 301USD at Skywatches when last in stock.









*Citizen Eco-Drive AP4030-57E* - 129AUD (~93USD). Creation Watches has this at 139USD.









*Citizen Super Titanium AW1400-52L* - 190AUD (~137USD). Hard to find a comparison price for this, but Starbuy have it listed on ebay for 229AUD.









*Citizen Automatic NH7510-50A* - 150AUD (~108USD). Hard to find a comparison price for this but StarBuy have it listed on eBay for 229AUD.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Might interest some guys here so I'll post this.

Haigh & Hastings Watches out of Australia are having a sale of one of their M2 Diver version. This is a Duke Of Wellington limited edition (red bezel+ grey strap).

These watches were nicely reviewed last year but the verdict was a bit too steeply priced at nearly 500$ USD for a NH35 diver.

Now, this one is on sale at 275 USD$ shipped worldwide, so this is your chance to try a H&H at discount.

M2 Diver Duke of Wellington's Regiment Limited Edition • Haigh & Hastings Australia • Timepieces for Dangerous Men

Cheers!

S.

Edit: I tried adding one to the cart and check out....apparently the Free Shipping is for AU only....an additional 30$ is needed, which ain't so bad since the box looks big and it comes from quite far!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No kidding? I need to check if they still have that deal going, then. I'd be all over it at that price, too.


This was the sale from a few days ago.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been on a watch-buying spree so far this year, too. But I'm also in the midst of a pretty large collection purge. Am in the process of moving around 5-6 out -- and that still leaves me with close to 30 watches! I know I'm supposed to be entering the time when I consolidate my collection, but truth be told, I don't want to! I'm enjoying everything I have.


As long as you enjoy the watches and not going in debt for them, buy as many as you want and wear them at your leisure. Your wrist. Your choice.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

GtrainG said:


> Taken from SD
> 
> Edox Men's Hydro-Sub 50th Anniversary Automatic Watch $679 AC 500 meter dive watch
> 
> ...


I broke down since I added the $50 Amex credit on top of the 6% be frugal = $588.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

SEIKO mechanical dress watch $150








http://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-c...otional 2016-02-22&utm_term=Daily Promotional

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

gregington said:


> Another one from StarBuy in Australia, this time a 48 hour same on Citizen watches. Those with non-Australian addresses may need to check out using PayPal to get a postage price. Shipping within Australia is 9AUD.
> 
> 48 Hour Citizen Watch Flash Sale: StarBuy
> 
> ...


Found it on Google shopping, 129.95 USD from Dutyfreeisland.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

malipiero said:


> SEIKO mechanical dress watch $150
> 
> http://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-dress-srp-watch?utm_placement=7&referer=7RS4L2&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-02-22&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


Looks like they added more units to that drop. A few days ago, all styles bar one were sold out.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> This was the sale from a few days ago.


Did anyone actually did business with tw before? I tried to purchase a ML a couple of days ago. When I was checking out, my cart was empty. The ML got probably sold out during my checkout, which is already odd but acceptable. Next, i tried to order one of the above PD chronos. Checked out, everything went through and my cc got charged. A day later or so, my account status switched to "cannot fullfill" and "NOSTOCK". I did not receive a mail or anything else.What kind of untrostworthy business conduct is that??


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

bearcats7777 said:


> The only problem is that they are refurbished watches.


Is that a problem?

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> Did anyone actually did business with tw before? I tried to purchase a ML a couple of days ago. When I was checking out, my cart was empty. The ML got probably sold out during my checkout, which is already odd but acceptable. Next, i tried to order one of the above PD chronos. Checked out, everything went through and my cc got charged. A day later or so, my account status switched to "cannot fullfill" and "NOSTOCK". I did not receive a mail or anything else.What kind of untrostworthy business conduct is that??


I've had great luck with them. I think the issue with the PD deal was that it was listed for sale on WoW, TW, SmartBargains, Ebay, etc. all at the same time. Inventory couldn't keep up with you guys.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

This Bulova Gemini chrono keeps popping up for uber-cheap ($400 flat right now with code FAMILY20). Pretty sure it has a Valjoux as well. 
I'd get one, but it's too big for me.

Bulova Accu-Swiss Men's Gemini Auto Chrono Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | BLUEFLY


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> Did anyone actually did business with tw before? I tried to purchase a ML a couple of days ago. When I was checking out, my cart was empty. The ML got probably sold out during my checkout, which is already odd but acceptable. Next, i tried to order one of the above PD chronos. Checked out, everything went through and my cc got charged. A day later or so, my account status switched to "cannot fullfill" and "NOSTOCK". I did not receive a mail or anything else.What kind of untrostworthy business conduct is that??


I have purchased the Omega Speedmaster Olympic watch from their sister store World of watches and everything was OK. The watch was a store display unit and it looked new to me except the leather strap. The watch came with original Omega box and without warranty card. I am looking to replace the strap. Any suggestion for a good online store?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had good experiences with The Watchery/Wow. However, they're really being put to the test as we speak, as I'm attempting to return a watch and get a refund. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Stay away from Authenticwatches they advertise used stock as new and they charge restocking fee although they tell you there is no restoking fee. Its a win win for them.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> This is the picture showing in the Gemnation website and the decoration is much nicer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Gemnation gave me an rma and the watch is on its way to them.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A site called Cool Material has MWC (Military Watch Co.) watches at prices that seem to beat all I can find. If you do a WUS on their watches you'll find a lot of vitriol and angst over them years ago apparently making claims of affiliations with military branches/law enforcement etc. that they don't or can't back up, and rather intentionally allowing confusion between their watch and a more respected CWC military brand. Not sure if I got all that exactly right, but anyway ... want a cool-looking, vintage-looking, Vietnam-era-looking automatic watch at an affordable price? I'd jump at this but I don't think my huge wrist can pull off 36mm.

With coupon code 'HECKYEAH' taking 15% at checkout, it's $144.46.

1960's Military W-113 Pattern Watch by MWC

Or one with white triangles being the only apparent difference I see:
1960's Military W-113 Pattern Watch by MWC

They have a "go ahead and bash the hell out of it" quartz version for $36.51 in black case:
1960s US Vietnam Military Watch - Black | Shop Cool Material

Or olive case:

1960s US Vietnam Military Watch - Olive with Khaki Strap | Shop Cool Material

Really like the hands and dials on these.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My eye always goes to vintage-looking watches in a modern size, as my 8-inch wrist just doesn't work well with actual vintage watches.
> 
> This post in the WRUW thread today reminded me of this watch and set off the, "Why in the hell don't I own that yet?" alarm.
> 
> ...


Damn! Missed the boat!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

man didn't realize they're running that AMEX deal again!

i'm debating if the 50th anniv one is worth the additional $179 over the regular auto that's still at $499.

any thoughts?



Sabadabadoo said:


> I broke down since I added the $50 Amex credit on top of the 6% be frugal = $588.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Incidentally, that 'HECKYEAH' 15% off coupon code works on all of Cool Material's watches. They also have some Timexes and Techne's, as well as the MWC MKIII pilot-style watch for $212.46, which also seems to beat all prices out there at the moment.

All their watches:

Men's Watches | Cool Material Shop

The MKIII:
MKIII Military Watch - Ltd Edition by MWC


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's a sub-$1000 Raymond Weil automatic:
Raymond Weil Freelancer Automatic Mens Watch 2720-ST-20021


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've had good experiences with The Watchery/Wow. However, they're really being put to the test as we speak, as I'm attempting to return a watch and get a refund. We'll see how it goes.


NOT A WATCH BARGAIN.. It's about Creation Watches as an online vendor.

Since we're on the online vendors subject, I'd like to share a brief opinion.
Before I continue, I'd like to mention that my intention is to bring online buying awareness and to be always cautious even if the vendor is well-known... Some sellers DO take it for granted after they've made a reputation...

Anyways, I've been recently shocked by CreationWatches's support quality and customer's service.
Most of you bargain thread dwellers will remember me posting about an OrientStar [#EL05005S0] for $230 from creation watches.. I think that was 2 months ago during BlackFriday sale.. It went OOS in mere minutes.

Anyways.. Here's what happened:

[Please take note that this purchase was made in *29th of November 2015 *and I still haven't received my watch or money].

Bought the watch and put a note on payment asking them to include WEIGHT IN GRAMS on package [_sometimes watches get stolen by opening the package gracefully and resealing it_]. I also emailed their customer service and told them to include weight in grams.

A week later, I get notification that my shipment is shipped. And that they didn't include weight because "_they don't do that kind of thing_".

Shipment arrives to my country's airport, stays for 10 days motionless then is shipped back to sender in Singapore due to ''lack of address''. Tracking clearly shows the package didn't even come near me.

I notify Creation Watches of the issue and TELL THEM TO CHECK THE BOX before receiving shipment because it might be opened... They reply and say _''they'll update me''._

10 days later, they email me saying they SUCCESSFULLY received the package...But it's *missing the actual watch*. Well, damn!

They don't tell me what's the next action. Just notifying me of the missing watch and nothing else.

Sent them maybe 10 emails asking if they can resend a watch or refund, and they always reply with this line:

"_We are investigating the missing watch with Singapore Post. We will update you._".. It's been a month since they received the returned package.

Sent 2 different emails a week ago to both customerservice and their Paypal emails asking bluntly if I am responsible for the watch and why I'm been delayed from either refund or new watch.

No reply.

Opened a paypal dispute ~3 days ago.. Still no reply of course...

They've been dancing with me for over a month on this issue. I don't know why they seem to be buying time.. Maybe they want the tracking to be expired before I take it to Paypal?

If anyone's interested, I could include a long screenshot of our emails, and you could see their one week later replies..

Sorry for the long post... I guess it's not so brief of an opinion after all.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> man didn't realize they're running that AMEX deal again!
> 
> i'm debating if the 50th anniv one is worth the additional $179 over the regular auto that's still at $499.
> 
> any thoughts?


Having the extra Edox rubber band, tool, pins and case and being one of 515 worldwide, gives it the edge over other options imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you pay with a credit card or Paypal? Get a refund through them and bleep Creation.

I had to do that on a returned watch to China before that the seller claimed he never received. It was fairly effortless; just a couple of minute call to my credit card company.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Did you pay with a credit card or Paypal? Get a refund through them and bleep Creation.
> 
> I had to do that on a returned watch to China before that the seller claimed he never received. It was fairly effortless; just a couple of minute call to my credit card company.


I paid via Paypal thank God... I used to feel bad about those extra $5-$10 fees when using Paypal, but not anymore, haha.

Yeah I notified CreationW that I'll raise a PP dispute maybe 15 days before actually doing it.. Let's hope Paypal is worth the extra fees on this one... Both Singapore Post and Local Post tracking links are alive and show the package didn't even come near my city.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

I have that Vietnam era watch. This was about 6 or 7 years ago but based on my experience, I wouldn't.

I sent it back for warranty work (the hands would stop about halfway though its power reserve, and only restart if you tapped the watch) and the entire time they claimed that most of the watches they get back are from people who don't know how to use a handwound watch.

I know how to wind a watch.

It came back with the same problem. I took it to a local watchmaker and he attempted a fix that ultimately didn't really work.

Long story short, when I bought mine they were making them with terrible quality Chinese movements, were not worth the money, claimed user error, and shortly afterwards stopped using that movement (posting ON THEIR WEBSITE! that they stopped selling the non-quartz version because too many people didn't understand how to operate handwinders)

(I'm not sure what movements they're using now. )



WorthTheWrist said:


> A site called Cool Material has MWC (Military Watch Co.) watches at prices that seem to beat all I can find. If you do a WUS on their watches you'll find a lot of vitriol and angst over them years ago apparently making claims of affiliations with military branches/law enforcement etc. that they don't or can't back up, and rather intentionally allowing confusion between their watch and a more respected CWC military brand. Not sure if I got all that exactly right, but anyway ... want a cool-looking, vintage-looking, Vietnam-era-looking automatic watch at an affordable price? I'd jump at this but I don't think my huge wrist can pull off 36mm.


----------



## Aviator319 (Feb 17, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > This was the sale from a few days ago.
> ...


I had the exact same problem when I tried to order a Breitling Super Ocean from then, but I've had good success with them otherwise


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Jomashop is having a winter sale right now, a lot of different watches included in it. I picked up a black dial Visodate for $379. Use coupon code GOOGLE10 to get an extra $10 off the already low $389 asking price.

View attachment 7173522


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> G Shock Mudmaster for 474.99 USD + Shipping at Massdrop
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/casio-gshock-mudmaster-gwg1000-watch


The last watch I bought from them shipped for around $17. This one ships for $50. WTF?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> I have that Vietnam era watch. This was about 6 or 7 years ago but based on my experience, I wouldn't.
> 
> I sent it back for warranty work (the hands would stop about halfway though its power reserve, and only restart if you tapped the watch) and the entire time they claimed that most of the watches they get back are from people who don't know how to use a handwound watch.
> 
> ...


For their 24 jewel automatic movements they say they are using the Seiko NH35.



> Hi,
> 
> It's an NH35A Seiko.
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shootermcgavin said:


> man didn't realize they're running that AMEX deal again!
> 
> i'm debating if the 50th anniv one is worth the additional $179 over the regular auto that's still at $499.
> 
> any thoughts?


Which one is still at $499?


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I broke down since I added the $50 Amex credit on top of the 6% be frugal = $588.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've finally succumbed to temptation on this one too. I swear this thread is full of enablers.... :-d


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I paid via Paypal thank God... I used to feel bad about those extra $5-$10 fees when using Paypal, but not anymore, haha.
> 
> Yeah I notified CreationW that I'll raise a PP dispute maybe 15 days before actually doing it.. Let's hope Paypal is worth the extra fees on this one... Both Singapore Post and Local Post tracking links are alive and show the package didn't even come near my city.


Hi,

I had problems with CW too. Ordered a cheap 110$ Fossil from them on Black Friday. The package was sent via DHL. DHL contacted me when the watch arrived in my country (Canada) and asked for a customs and fees payment, so I won't have to pay the delivery guy and then speed up the service. I did pay about 35$ of fees. The watch progress then stopped and no delivery was made for a couple of days.

I contacted DHL and they told me the watch was held at customs because "false declaration from the vendor". CW declared 44$ and it was inspected by customs. I had to send a procuration to DHL agent at customs, fill in paperwork, ask for a genuine bill from CW, etc.....took about a week to resolve and get the watch. I did have an additional 55$ bill from DHL to pay (brokerage fees and added taxes on the real amount).

I tried getting some kind of refund from DHL, explaining that I paid some fees twice, but no success. Everything looked bad exactly when I prepaid my customs fees.....I felt like they needed to get some work for their custom brokerage agent. I had the feeling that they knew the package will get seized and contacted me just before to ask for some fees on the initial bill.

My advice if you want to avoid this:

-Never pre-pay customs fees in advance even when they suggest it will speed up delivery. Pay at the door upon delivery or ask for a bill after actual delivery.

- Forget about DHL. I had problems on 2 out of 3 orders involving them.

-CW can be used but I'll ask for their standard delivery via Singapore Post in the future.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had a $130 store credit at Touch of Modern for weeks now burning to be spent. I finally found something that made me willing to jump.

Momentum Format 4 ana-digi dive watch (I guess it's a dive watch; 200m water resistance and a nice, unidirectional rotating bezel) on bracelet, all titanium. Nice Breitling Aerospace homage. $269.99 with shipping. Nice price with the Ti bracelet.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/momentum/format-4-quartz-sp24b0


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> I got this watch for my dad and in person it's stunning, I am spruced it's getting dumped so steeply, sales must have been horrible.
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Interesting site. That watch ( Healey FC-303HS5B6 ) is definitely at a great price however some other FC models are way too expensive. I have been searching for a FC-303V6B4 rose gold 43mm for some time now. That site is showing it at $1895 or about €1723.56. I bought it yesterday from an AD in Belgium on line for €700 including tax @21% and shipping. That is about $770. Or eleven hundred bucks less. I will post dealer details after I receive the watch in a couple of days.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had problems with CW too. Ordered a cheap 110$ Fossil from them on Black Friday. The package was sent via DHL. DHL contacted me when the watch arrived in my country (Canada) and asked for a customs and fees payment, so I won't have to pay the delivery guy and then speed up the service. I did pay about 35$ of fees. The watch progress then stopped and no delivery was made for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


This should be standard practice for any delivery to Canada.

Never ever prepay any customs fees and, as far as possible, try to use the local carrier or post company instead of a courier company like DHL or UPS or Fedex. Those guys will shaft you with not only customs duties but also their own "brokerage fees".

If you order stuff by local post you have two benefits. Firstly, you have a lower chance of paying customs on the package. Secondly, the max Canada Post can charge you as fees is $10 on top of the customs fees. Once, DHL charged me $40 in brokerage and customs fees for something that cost a total of $80. If somebody does not offer shipping by post, I avoid ordering from them rather than dealing with UPS or DHL.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sometimes its not worth the lower price if this type of risk is introduced into the transaction. I can find the same negative comments about most of the gray market sellers.

I've bought from CW (twice), TW, eVine, Joma, Gemnation...... If I really care about how long it takes, or if it even gets here, I go to an AD or Amazon.

Good luck!



shmaiz3r said:


> NOT A WATCH BARGAIN.. It's about Creation Watches as an online vendor.
> 
> Since we're on the online vendors subject, I'd like to share a brief opinion.
> Before I continue, I'd like to mention that my intention is to bring online buying awareness and to be always cautious even if the vendor is well-known... Some sellers DO take it for granted after they've made a reputation...
> ...


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Invicta Men's 0979 Bolt Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch (B0050OF0GK) for only $160
View attachment 7178994


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had problems with CW too. Ordered a cheap 110$ Fossil from them on Black Friday.


Recently, like this year?

I have read that the customs will sometimes open packages marked as "gift" if they suspect an invoice might be inside.

Always wondered why someone would pay $60+ shipping for a $20 watch ;-)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

wildpack said:


> Recently, like this year?
> 
> I have read that the customs will sometimes open packages marked as "gift" if they suspect an invoice might be inside.
> 
> Always wondered why someone would pay $60+ shipping for a $20 watch ;-)


Hi,

Yes, Black Friday 2015.

They declared 44$ (gift too). The invoice inside did not have any amount written on it IIRC.

You are right; a private courier shipping a low value parcel sounds odd. However, they sell low priced watches and offer free DHL for those too. Also, the watch I bought was 75$ USD from Amazon.com (would not ship to Canada..)....not very far from the fake value declared.

If I had bought a 500$ Tissot and they declared 44$, this would have been really poor from them but for a 100$ watch getting seized, I guess it was bad luck.

S.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIT: The listed rebates are already the doubled amount, so I'm updating the numbers here.

If this is on the up-and-up (and it's on Cashbackholic), this may be a BIG deal, figuratively and literally...

There appears to be a new rebate site like BeFrugal, called iConsumer.com. Their shtick is, in addition to coupon code discounts and rebates, they give you stock in their company with each purchase/rebate. (That stock is basically worthless now, one would imagine, but whatever.)

More importantly, their rebates are much higher in many cases than the other sites. And *now through Feb. 28, they are DOUBLING THE REBATES, UP TO 30%* (and doubling the as-of-now-close-to-worthless company stock).

Their listed sites include *World of Watches* (but curiously, not The Watchery) with a *19.2% rebate*.

I see no restrictions on it, and they seem to have the same array of 'WINTER' WoW coupons as BeFrugal.

Other stores and their doubled rebates through to Feb. 28:
*
Gemnation - 11.2%*
*Ashford* - *9.6%* (now add a coupon code and that $50 back from using AmEx!)
*Watch Station* - *8%*
*Area Trend* - *14.4%*
*Ali Express* - *4.8%*

Again, I'm just reporting this at the face value of what it says. If it's on the up-and-up, it looks like Black Friday is back, and maybe even better. Merry Christmas.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If this is on the up-and-up (and it's on Cashbackholic), this may be a BIG deal, figuratively and literally...
> 
> There appears to be a new rebate site like BeFrugal, called iConsumer.com. Their shtick is, in addition to coupon code discounts and rebates, they give you stock in their company with each purchase/rebate. (That stock is basically worthless now, one would imagine, but whatever.)
> 
> ...


They do have a list of WoW coupons. Some of the major retailers have terms on their pages, but WoW doesn't. It may have a low maximum payout. For example, Ebay is $20 max per month.
World of Watches Coupon, Cash Back, Rebate, Sale | iConsumer


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They do have a list of WoW coupons. Some of the major retailers have terms on their pages, but WoW doesn't. It may have a low maximum payout. For example, Ebay is $20 max per month.
> World of Watches Coupon, Cash Back, Rebate, Sale | iConsumer


Holy crap; they'e got the 'WINTER' coupons too?

I'm buying my most expensive watch in history this weekend, it looks like!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just noticed they have Gemnation, too, at 11.2% rebate, so doubled to 22.4% through Feb. 28.

This is NUTS.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If this is on the up-and-up (and it's on Cashbackholic), this may be a BIG deal, figuratively and literally...
> 
> There appears to be a new rebate site like BeFrugal, called iConsumer.com. Their shtick is, in addition to coupon code discounts and rebates, they give you stock in their company with each purchase/rebate. (That stock is basically worthless now, one would imagine, but whatever.)
> 
> ...


Where are you reading that the cash back cap is 30%? I can't seem to find it on their site. I want to read all the fine print on this deal before I possibly take the plunge.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

NOT A BARGAIN

Apologies for the slight derail here, but I just made my first purchase through Ashford and have now the following email from the "Ashford Charge Verification Department" -:

"Although funds have already been approved by your bank, additional verification is required to ensure the transaction is authorized by the Card Holder. Your bank is not authorized to divulge any information so we cannot verify your address and identity.

Therefore, we request that you kindly reply to this email with an attachment of a picture, or COLOR copies of:

1) Government issued Photo I.D.
2) Both sides of your credit card
- please block out the middle 4 numbers of the card.

Please include the name, address, and telephone number associated with the card if you have not already done so. We guarantee that the information you send will be held confidentially and destroyed upon verification."

Can anyone please confirm whether this is legit practice for Ashford?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> Where are you reading that the cash back cap is 30%? I can't seem to find it on their site. I want to read all the fine print on this deal before I possibly take the plunge.


I got it in a pop-up window when going on their site while not being signed in.

EDIT: Actually, here it doesn't say anything about a maximum. But I'm fairly certain I saw a 30% cap.

Double Cash Back February - iConsumer


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

CamM77 said:


> NOT A BARGAIN
> 
> Apologies for the slight derail here, but I just made my first purchase through Ashford and have now the following email from the "Ashford Charge Verification Department" -:
> 
> ...


NO WAY. Even if by some chance it is a legit request, emailing that info is a bad idea.

You should be able to use Ashford's online chat feature and get it sorted out. Good luck.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

RyanD said:


> NO WAY. Even if by some chance it is a legit request, emailing that info is a bad idea.
> 
> You should be able to use Ashford's online chat feature and get it sorted out. Good luck.


+1.

Would not do it either....


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I got it in a pop-up window when going on their site while not being signed in.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, here it doesn't say anything about a maximum. But I'm fairly certain I saw a 30% cap.
> 
> Double Cash Back February - iConsumer


You're not imagining it -- I saw the same 30% cap mentioned in a screen detailing their 2x promotion.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> NO WAY. Even if by some chance it is a legit request, emailing that info is a bad idea.
> 
> You should be able to use Ashford's online chat feature and get it sorted out. Good luck.


Thanks Ryan, I'm not at all keen on sending that sort of data either. I'll chat with them tonight and see how we go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Holy crap; they'e got the 'WINTER' coupons too?
> 
> I'm buying my most expensive watch in history this weekend, it looks like!


Hope it works out. I don't have a good feeling about this site, and I haven't found any real feedback on it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is getting a lot of thumbs up on Slickdeals, and I don't think it's been posted here.

*Air Blue Automatic Watches $159 Shipped*

Apply code "AB159" to drop price to $159. Shipping is free
Air Blue Watches - Jomashop


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> NOT A BARGAIN
> 
> Apologies for the slight derail here, but I just made my first purchase through Ashford and have now the following email from the "Ashford Charge Verification Department" -:
> 
> ...


Over the last year, I have purchased two watches from Ashford without any issues. Shipment was lightning fast and watches were exactly as described. Each time, they included a red tote bag and a microfiber cleaning cloth as a "gift". There was no request for any special proof of identity or CC card info. Saying that, I live in the continental US, not an international buyer as you are.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

CamM77 said:


> NOT A BARGAIN
> 
> Apologies for the slight derail here, but I just made my first purchase through Ashford and have now the following email from the "Ashford Charge Verification Department" -:
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to me when I bought from Amazon for the first time. They asked me to fax my bank bill statement and personal address. My card is issued from a bank located in Saudi Arabia so I figured that's normal.

I think you could send them your ID safely, but I'm not so sure about photos of the credit card, that's a stretch in my opinion... Also, check the sender's email and make sure it's associated with Ashford [ending with @ashford.com for example].

I'd also call ashford by phone to make sure. [Their phone is on top of their website page].

Hopefully other more knowledgeable members can help you more.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody want an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean automatic chronograph, 38mm, for $2,908.80?

WoW with coupon code 'WINTER300' and the iConsumer rebate.

Needless to say, outside of the WoW family of sites that beats the next-closest price by about $1,700(!!!)

Men's Seamaster Planet Ocean Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Holy crap; they'e got the 'WINTER' coupons too?
> 
> I'm buying my most expensive watch in history this weekend, it looks like!


Yep, some good deals to have here for sure:
like this SW or 2824 88 Rue Du Rhone








$299 at WOW, with coupon winter30 (add a filler) and 19.2% cash back should come out to <$250


----------



## dglatt (Jul 5, 2015)

Too good to be true. Seems like the displayed rates are already doubled. http://www.doctorofcredit.com/iconsumer-offering-double-cash-back-rates-until-february-28th/

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just had to send a photo of my credit card with all but the final four numbers blacked out as a security check for Watch Shop in the UK. Because I bought a watch from them they don't ship to the USA, with a credit card with a USA billing address, and had it shipped to a third-party shipper in the UK.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

dglatt said:


> Too good to be true. Seems like the displayed rates are already doubled. iConsumer Offering Double Cash Back Rates Until February 28th - Doctor Of Credit
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I was just about to post this. Still, even at 19.2% its very tempting. At 30% I would have instantly bought a piece I was mulling over, I think I can show some restraint now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dglatt said:


> Too good to be true. Seems like the displayed rates are already doubled. iConsumer Offering Double Cash Back Rates Until February 28th - Doctor Of Credit


Thanks for finding that. I've updated my original post about this as follows:

EDIT: The listed rebates are already the doubled amount, so I'm updating the numbers here. 

If this is on the up-and-up (and it's on Cashbackholic), this may be a BIG deal, figuratively and literally...

There appears to be a new rebate site like BeFrugal, called iConsumer.com. Their shtick is, in addition to coupon code discounts and rebates, they give you stock in their company with each purchase/rebate. (That stock is basically worthless now, one would imagine, but whatever.)

More importantly, their rebates are much higher in many cases than the other sites. And now through Feb. 28, they are DOUBLING THE REBATES, UP TO 30% (and doubling the as-of-now-close-to-worthless company stock).

Their listed sites include *World of Watches* (but curiously, not The Watchery) with a* 19.2% rebate.
*
I see no restrictions on it, and they seem to have the same array of 'WINTER' WoW coupons as BeFrugal.

Other stores and their doubled rebates through to Feb. 28:

*Gemnation - 11.2%
Ashford - 9.6*% (now add a coupon code and that $50 back from using AmEx!)
*Watch Station - 8%
Area Trend - 14.4%
Ali Express - 4.8%*

Again, I'm just reporting this at the face value of what it says. If it's on the up-and-up, it looks like Black Friday is back, and maybe even better. Merry Christmas.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks for finding that. I've updated my original post about this as follows:
> 
> EDIT: The listed rebates are already the doubled amount, so I'm updating the numbers here.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I thought. It said the rates are already posted.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well this sucks, ONLY a 19.2% rebate from WoW and 11.2% rebate from Gemnation.

:-!:-d:-s|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Pan Europe automatic blue dial at Area Trend, $628.68 after the iConsumer rebate.

That beats the next-closest, Jomashop, by $100 and is the lowest price I ever recall on a Pan Europe.

https://www.areatrend.com/hamilton-h35405741-watch-1681943452.aspx


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Pan Europe automatic blue dial at Area Trend, $628.68 after the iCommerce rebate.
> 
> That beats the next-closest, Jomashop, by $100 and is the lowest price I ever recall on a Pan Europe.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/hamilton-h35405741-watch-1681943452.aspx


good find, this one comes with their in-house H-30 movement with 80hr PR


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Alpiner 4 white dial down to $690.83 with 'WINTER75' and the iConsumer rebate. That's down in the vicinity of the best deals that were had in December on this watch, which I own and love.

Pic is mine.

Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## IvanTNS (Feb 24, 2016)

There's a sale at Ashford on the Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT with the code *DMKHAKI529 *which brings it to 529! It's the cheapest by hundreds
(Sorry can't post links yet)


----------



## IvanTNS (Feb 24, 2016)

IvanTNS said:


> There's a sale at Ashford on the Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT with the code *DMKHAKI529 *which brings it to 529! It's the cheapest by hundreds
> (Sorry can't post links yet)


This is the model number for the watch: H76755135​


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

IvanTNS said:


> There's a sale at Ashford on the Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT with the code *DMKHAKI529 *which brings it to 529! It's the cheapest by hundreds
> (Sorry can't post links yet)


damn that's hella tempting


----------



## IvanTNS (Feb 24, 2016)

shootermcgavin said:


> damn that's hella tempting


I've been wanting to get a Hamilton and this pushed me over the edge :-!


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Loving this Alpiner- I think it's Alpina's great take on a GMT with multiple ways to read it as well without getting too busy! Great choice.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Alpiner 4 white dial down to $690.83 with 'WINTER75' and the iConsumer rebate. That's down in the vicinity of the best deals that were had in December on this watch, which I own and love.
> 
> Pic is mine.
> 
> Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Alpiner 4 white dial down to $690.83 with 'WINTER75' ...


It doesn't look like "WINTER75" is a working promo code anymore


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thebuzz said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Alpiner 4 white dial down to $690.83 with 'WINTER75' ...
> ...


It just worked for me when I tested it in WoW's checkout.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Someone used icustomer rebate and received the cashback already? Is it really working?


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

The red LED version is back in stock and available to purchase.



GtrainG said:


> Thanks


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Same here and I am in Australia paid and its here in about a week no request for ID



MacInFL said:


> Over the last year, I have purchased two watches from Ashford without any issues. Shipment was lightning fast and watches were exactly as described. Each time, they included a red tote bag and a microfiber cleaning cloth as a "gift". There was no request for any special proof of identity or CC card info. Saying that, I live in the continental US, not an international buyer as you are.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Auspaul said:


> Same here and I am in Australia paid and its here in about a week no request for ID


Thanks for the info. Out of interest, how did you pay? It seems like the request for info is based on the fact that I was paying by credit card. I prefer PayPal, but they're saying that's only available to US customers.


----------



## BigBoss0311 (Sep 16, 2015)

World of Watches coupon code has to be in all caps. Doesn't work in lowercase.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eWatches is now on i.consumer as well, and like WoW has the 19.2% rebate through Feb. 28.

I asked their customer service why not eWatches and The Watchery last night, as they are sister sites to WoW. They said they would bump the suggestion up the chain.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eWatches is now on i.consumer as well, and like WoW has the 19.2% rebate through Feb. 28.
> 
> I asked their customer service why not eWatches and The Watchery last night, as they are sister sites to WoW. They said they would bump the suggestion up the chain.


Quick response from customer service -- that's a good sign.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have bought 2 watches from Ashford and both times I have been asked for this info - which to be fair is annoying but its only protecting themselves and to an extent you. I live in Malaysia which is a hotspot for CC fraud, so I understood.

I wanted the watches and provided the info, and as far as I can see have not been scammed yet.

Its a normal practice, so don't be worried - you just have to work out whether you want to provide the info or not.



CamM77 said:


> NOT A BARGAIN
> 
> Apologies for the slight derail here, but I just made my first purchase through Ashford and have now the following email from the "Ashford Charge Verification Department" -:
> 
> ...


----------



## Toubib (Dec 15, 2015)

jsj11 said:


> I have bought 2 watches from Ashford and both times I have been asked for this info - which to be fair is annoying but its only protecting themselves and to an extent you. I live in Malaysia which is a hotspot for CC fraud, so I understood.
> 
> I wanted the watches and provided the info, and as far as I can see have not been scammed yet.
> 
> Its a normal practice, so don't be worried - you just have to work out whether you want to provide the info or not.


Must be a international thing then. Still no matter what they say about security (deleting the email after and such), sending that info via email is unsecured. Up to the person whether the risk is worth it. I wouldn't personally do it if they asked. But if you change credit cards often, and your gov ID has nothing important on it. Then theres nothing to lose.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

From eWatches: Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 44mm on a sweet mesh bracelet, $2,469.25 with coupon code 'EWATCHES250' and the i.Consumer rebate.

That beats the next-best price by $906.

Breitling Men's Superocean Heritage Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Blue DialBreitling A2337016-C856 Watch

One left; who wants it?

You're welcome.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> From eWatches: Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 44mm on a sweet mesh bracelet, $2,469.25 with coupon code 'EWATCHES250' and the i.Consumer rebate.
> 
> That beats the next-best price by $906.
> 
> ...


Someone jump on this... So I don't. What an excellent deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches
Hi guys! I saw that the watchery has that Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic for $299 today, down from $349 a couple days ago. I have never used the cash back sites before but am going to start for this deal! Which one was it? Also, do you guys use all of them? Just skipping between befrugal, Mr. Rebates, iconsumer, ect. all the time? What other ones am I missing? Also, was there a code for the watchery? Or one specifically for that hammy? Thanks alot! I have tried HOLIDAY75 & PRESIDENTS25 but had no luck.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

fasterboomer said:


> Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches
> Hi guys! I saw that the watchery has that Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic for $299 today, down from $349 a couple days ago. I have never used the cash back sites before but am going to start for this deal! Which one was it? Also, do you guys use all of them? Just skipping between befrugal, Mr. Rebates, iconsumer, ect. all the time? What other ones am I missing? Also, was there a code for the watchery? Or one specifically for that hammy? Thanks alot! I have tried HOLIDAY75 & PRESIDENTS25 but had no luck.


Geez, I'm trying VERY hard to not pull the trigger on this because I'm saving money for other pieces. I would say I need an "Impulse Buying Fund" but that would be depleted in a week.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I searched again, but I have not been able to find a single person saying they have received cashback from IConsumer. Hopefully it's legit, but I'm going to wait for somebody else to try it first.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> From eWatches: Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 44mm on a sweet mesh bracelet, $2,469.25 with coupon code 'EWATCHES250' and the i.Consumer rebate.
> 
> That beats the next-best price by $906.
> 
> ...


Even better in WOW using coupon code WINTER300. They also have the black version by the same price.

Men's Superocean Heritage Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Blue Dial | World of Watches



RyanD said:


> I searched again, but I have not been able to find a single person saying they have received cashback from IConsumer. Hopefully it's legit, but I'm going to wait for somebody else to try it first.


+1


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, the Seiko Fifty Fiftv Fathoms is available at Massdrop for USD115.9 plus USD7.50 shipping, 4 color variants are available, estimated shipping date is Mar17

Link post sign in is https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Start with cashbackholic.com to see which site has the best deals for the merchant you're looking to purchase from. Then you can see which coupons that site has above and beyond the cash back. (For example, BeFrugal tends to be the best for The Watchery, with 12% cash back. They have numerous other coupons on top of the cash back, it all just depends on how much you're spending). 


fasterboomer said:


> Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches
> Hi guys! I saw that the watchery has that Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic for $299 today, down from $349 a couple days ago. I have never used the cash back sites before but am going to start for this deal! Which one was it? Also, do you guys use all of them? Just skipping between befrugal, Mr. Rebates, iconsumer, ect. all the time? What other ones am I missing? Also, was there a code for the watchery? Or one specifically for that hammy? Thanks alot! I have tried HOLIDAY75 & PRESIDENTS25 but had no luck.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, the Seiko Fifty Fiftv Fathoms is available at Massdrop for USD115.9 plus USD7.50 shipping, 4 color variants are available, estimated shipping date is Mar17
> 
> Link post sign in is https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-snzh-watch


 I think it's been $113 on skywatches for some time, with free shipping...
they also have a couple of solar chronos which look like good value:
SEIKO PILOT CHRONOGRAPH SOLAR MENS WATCH SSC009P1 SSC009P at $162 or P3 with leather at $150
View attachment 7197074
View attachment 7197098


SEIKO MEN CHRONOGRAPH SOLAR SPORTS WATCH SSC083 SSC083P1 at $171
View attachment 7197042


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Geez, I'm trying VERY hard to not pull the trigger on this because I'm saving money for other pieces. I would say I need an "Impulse Buying Fund" but that would be depleted in a week.


PULL IT. I bought that exact watch from Ashford for $338 - cashback, and it's fantastic. The dial color is really unique, the font used for the numerals is gorgeous, and the bracelet clasp is machined, rather than being stamped out of sheetmetal. It's THICK, and it feels fantastic to use.

Keep in mind that the bracelet uses pins that can be pushed out to either direction. As a result, you need a relatively long pin on your sizer tool to push them out sufficiently.

My only complaint is that it's a 42mm watch with a 20mm lugs, so it has a bit of a "tadpole" look to it from certain angles. It would have been better with 22mm lugs, like the 42mm Hamilton field watches, but that's literally the only complaint I have about it.

(Well, the 38mm version of the Khaki aviation has an idiotic date wheel, but it doesn't apply to the 42mm version)


----------



## rgb66rgb (Jun 30, 2014)

If your taste, a Porsche Design Black Chronograph Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch @ Jomashop is $1995 with an additional $1000 off w/ code EMAILPC1000. Good through Feb 27.

Porsche Design Black Chronograph Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 66054140135 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$299 before coupons and cash back for a 42mm auto Hamilton. That's under $260 net.

Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches

View attachment 7198162


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Start with cashbackholic.com to see which site has the best deals for the merchant you're looking to purchase from. Then you can see which coupons that site has above and beyond the cash back. (For example, BeFrugal tends to be the best for The Watchery, with 12% cash back. They have numerous other coupons on top of the cash back, it all just depends on how much you're spending).


Thanks! I'm pulling the trigger when I get home later! ...if they're not sold out by then. That's how I'm rationalizing it, anyways! If it's gone by then it wasn't meant to be... and my wife will be none the wiser of the internal struggle I've been going though today!


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't mean to sound churlish and unappreciative of this forum however isn't there a reason these deals exist? IE these watches DO NOT SELL so they offer massive discounts. Wouldn't it be better to hold out for a genuine deal on a luxury piece such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. I have bought fun watches too at "discounts" so I am all for impulse buys although IMHO definitely better to hold up for real luxury. What do people think?


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I don't mean to sound churlish and unappreciative of this forum however isn't there a reason these deals exist? IE these watches DO NOT SELL so they offer massive discounts. Wouldn't it be better to hold out for a genuine deal on a luxury piece such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. I have bought fun watches too at "discounts" so I am all for impulse buys although IMHO definitely better to hold up for real luxury. What do people think?


but.. its the affordables forums =/


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I don't mean to sound churlish and unappreciative of this forum however isn't there a reason these deals exist? IE these watches DO NOT SELL so they offer massive discounts. Wouldn't it be better to hold out for a genuine deal on a luxury piece such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. I have bought fun watches too at "discounts" so I am all for impulse buys although IMHO definitely better to hold up for real luxury. What do people think?


Just because the watches do not sell does not mean that they are no good. One of the boldest designs I've ever seen came from a watch that probably did not sell well, nevertheless still luxurious and I bought it for ~82% off; a JeanRichard Terrascope. Everyone's strategy, passion, tastes, etc. are different. Some may not fall to the subconscious snobbery and are ok with lesser priced Chinese and Japanese watches. Some may cut off their hands before wearing something non-Swiss. Some may prefer 10 watches priced around $500 while others may prefer 1 watch priced for $8k.

So to definitely answer your question, yes, you can take advantage and score an Omega, Rolex, Breitling, Zenith, etc. for a big discount or you can even save more on watches from other brands that are not necessarily less luxurious or less quality. You'll find many threads covering these topics, consolidation, etc. etc.

Maurice Lacroix Men's Les Classiques Auto Black Genuine Leather Black DialMaurice Lacroix LC6088-SS001330 Watch








That is a great watch for $799 for example that you will end up paying $570 for.

Look at how stunning this watch is. That design takes some serious chops...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I don't mean to sound churlish and unappreciative of this forum however isn't there a reason these deals exist? IE these watches DO NOT SELL so they offer massive discounts. Wouldn't it be better to hold out for a genuine deal on a luxury piece such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. I have bought fun watches too at "discounts" so I am all for impulse buys although IMHO definitely better to hold up for real luxury. What do people think?


Many of these "luxury" brands are overrated. I bought a Breitling from a deal on this thread and was a bit disappointed in it. My less expensive watches are actually better made. I paid $800 for an Eterna that would cost over $3000 from any other brand. I paid $600 for a COSC chronometer that runs better than 1 second per day. Buy quality, not the just the brand name.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on the Corum Admirals Cup Chrono -AC 45 on gator deployant. I've wanted a Corum for a while, but was waiting for a good deal. It has a like 9k MSRP (obviously lol inflated) but I've seen them listed for 4-5k on the forum from AD's. Saw the one on the Watchery for $2999, added the $200 WINTER200 code, to get it down to $2799, and then 12% befrugal cash back to get it down to $2460. Can't wait for it to come in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I don't mean to sound churlish and unappreciative of this forum however isn't there a reason these deals exist? IE these watches DO NOT SELL so they offer massive discounts. Wouldn't it be better to hold out for a genuine deal on a luxury piece such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. I have bought fun watches too at "discounts" so I am all for impulse buys although IMHO definitely better to hold up for real luxury. *What do people think?*


238 pages of deals should give you an indication of what people here think. There are many ways to scratch the watch itch. None of them are wrong. It's a hobby, after all.


----------



## scottlg (May 7, 2015)

I'm very tempted to pick this up, but I don't think I could pull of a 45.5mm watch. It is titanium and relatively thin though at 12.5mm. Citizen CC2001-57A $735 at dutyfree island. Great price for a GPS controlled titanium watch. The black version is also on sale.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Many of these "luxury" brands are overrated. I bought a Breitling from a deal on this thread and was a bit disappointed in it. My less expensive watches are actually better made. I paid $800 for an Eterna that would cost over $3000 from any other brand. I paid $600 for a COSC chronometer that runs better than 1 second per day. Buy quality, not the just the brand name.


It's worth pointing out that you sold that Breitling at a significant profit and that the Eterna would likely not fare the same. I agree Eterna, ML, etc are excellent watches and probably a better value than Omega/Rolex/etc ... but their resale values are quite poor. Thus their "value" depends on your intent and interpretation. Sorry to hear you didn't like the Breit, I love mine and think it is head and shoulders above any Eterna or ML I've ever seen. Different strokes!

Cheers,
NM


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I don't mean to sound churlish and unappreciative of this forum however isn't there a reason these deals exist? IE these watches DO NOT SELL so they offer massive discounts. Wouldn't it be better to hold out for a genuine deal on a luxury piece such as Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc. I have bought fun watches too at "discounts" so I am all for impulse buys although IMHO definitely better to hold up for real luxury. What do people think?


Hang around here long enough and you will find deals on Omegas, Rolexes, etc. Bottom line is nearly all of these watches are overproduced...and at some point you'll get a good deal no matter the watch. I've seen deals on subs, Speedys, JLCs, and many other popular "never discounted" watches. It's a thread worth checking out if your wallet can handle it (mine might be at its limit lol).

Cheers,
NM


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

colgex said:


> Just because the watches do not sell does not mean that they are no good. One of the boldest designs I've ever seen came from a watch that probably did not sell well, nevertheless still luxurious and I bought it for ~82% off; a JeanRichard Terrascope


I got in on the JeanRichard deal, best watch buy every, IMO. It holds its own against my speedy, zenith and IWC.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nm4710 said:


> It's worth pointing out that you sold that Breitling at a significant profit and that the Eterna would likely not fare the same. I agree Eterna, ML, etc are excellent watches and probably a better value than Omega/Rolex/etc ... but their resale values are quite poor. Thus their "value" depends on your intent and interpretation. Sorry to hear you didn't like the Breit, I love mine and think it is head and shoulders above any Eterna or ML I've ever seen. Different strokes!


I can pretty much get my money back on the Eterna any time, but I intend to keep it. I've been wearing it a lot lately. The Breitling didn't live up to its price tag. The bezel had too much play in it, no quick set date, only 200M (so much for "SuperOcean"), standard Seiko style clasp. I expect better for $3000. Too bad because it's one of Breitling's best designs.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

nm4710 said:


> It's worth pointing out that you sold that Breitling at a significant profit and that the Eterna would likely not fare the same. I agree Eterna, ML, etc are excellent watches and probably a better value than Omega/Rolex/etc ... but their resale values are quite poor. Thus their "value" depends on your intent and interpretation. Sorry to hear you didn't like the Breit, I love mine and think it is head and shoulders above any Eterna or ML I've ever seen. Different strokes!
> 
> Cheers,
> NM


must be tough dealing with overrated watches and watch brands as you're flipping them for a few hundred bucks on the very same forum that directed you to the deal in the first place....#firstworldproblems


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

It would be nice if the discussions were taken elsewhere and this thread left to posting deals only.... my .02 

Carry on.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Corum Admirals Cup Chrono -AC 45 on gator deployant. I've wanted a Corum for a while, but was waiting for a good deal. It has a like 9k MSRP (obviously lol inflated) but I've seen them listed for 4-5k on the forum from AD's. Saw the one on the Watchery for $2999, added the $200 WINTER200 code, to get it down to $2799, and then 12% befrugal cash back to get it down to $2460. Can't wait for it to come in.


That's a great looking Corum. Well done!


----------



## cc2867 (Jan 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I can pretty much get my money back on the Eterna any time, but I intend to keep it. I've been wearing it a lot lately. The Breitling didn't live up to its price tag. The bezel had too much play in it, no quick set date, only 200M (so much for "SuperOcean"), standard Seiko style clasp. I expect better for $3000. Too bad because it's one of Breitling's best designs.


With a brand like this are you really buying the features or the snob appeal, you can get the features you listed in a sub $500 piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I can pretty much get my money back on the Eterna any time, but I intend to keep it. I've been wearing it a lot lately. The Breitling didn't live up to its price tag. The bezel had too much play in it, no quick set date, only 200M (so much for "SuperOcean"), standard Seiko style clasp. I expect better for $3000. Too bad because it's one of Breitling's best designs.


Eterna makes some great watches. Glad you like yours. Sorry to hear you didn't like the Breitling - your criticisms of the clasp and quick set date are valid. The few I've tried (including my own) have a nice, tight bezel - perhaps yours was defective? I think the Breitling is worth every penny of the $3k - the bracelet, casework, dial detail, and movement (assembled and regulated by Breitling) all justify the cost. Breitling after-sales service is excellent...that is not the case for most brands. The Superocean chronos on here for under $2600 are an absolute steal. In my opinion they're hard to beat for the money as long as one understands they are an elegant dress-diver type watch, not an actual diving appliance.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

cc2867 said:


> With a brand like this are you really buying the features or the snob appeal, you can get the features you listed in a sub $500 piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bit of both. I haven't seen many COSC-certified in-house assembled chronometers on a bracelet for $500. Also most $500 do not have the finish quality of a Breitling, Tag, Omega, etc. At the same time the premium charged by these brands is a little out-of-proportion to the step-up in quality. Meanwhile a $20 Casio or Timex offers a broader feature set and more accuracy and durability than the $500 watch...so it's all an issue of perspective.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cc2867 said:


> With a brand like this are you really buying the features or the snob appeal, you can get the features you listed in a sub $500 piece


Not in an auto chrono, but you can get a better overall auto chrono dive watch for around $1500.

Here is an interesting one from SD. Versace auto ETA 2824-2 in white or black for $495 with code SDVER495.

If you get one, make sure to tell people where you bought it. :-d





Versace V-Master Black Dial Leather Strap Swiss Automatic Men's Watch 20A380D009S009 - Versace - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Versace V-Master Automatic White Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 20A380D001-S009 - Versace - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

View attachment 7200778

View attachment 7200794


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Yet, another victim of this thread and this one is self-inflicted :-d Ordered on late Friday afternoon, after posting the deal here and arrived today.









I can safely confirms that the dial is "off-white"/silver-ish and definitely not white, which I was hoping for. 
I compare it below to my only white dial watch:









It alleviates my concern regarding the legibility of this watch and for the price on sale at Ashford, I think you get a lot for the price. No play on the bezel either :-!
The only thing is that the second hand does not hit every single marker exactly, which I think is quite normal for quartz. Although I used to have a Citizen eco-drive that actually hit every markers LOL















I think I can retire my 25 yrs old Seiko (that's still ticking away) which is quite puny...as puny as my wrist 25 yrs ago...









Cheers and keep on hunting....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> It would be nice if the discussions were taken elsewhere and this thread left to posting deals only.... my .02
> 
> Carry on.


Since the people doing the talking post deals constantly, and I don't recall one from you, perhaps you should grin and bear it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Some other watch sites with rebates on iConsumer (I presume these are the rates through the end of that Feb. 28 deal)

Timex and Timex UK = 12.8%
Vestal = 11.2%
Overstock = 9.6% (but I always find any sale price there can always be beaten elsewhere)

And if you want some macro lenses to take sexy photos of your new watches, Snapfish has a 17.6% rebate.

Fossil has a 19.2% BUT ... Jomashop right now has a really good sale going on Fossils that seems to beat it. The usual fare of good-looking quartz chronos.

I like this Fossil Qualifier big-date chrono for $54.99 after coupon code 'EMAIL5."

Or the Decker Chronograph on black silicone, $62.99 using the same coupon code. 

That well beats the prices at other stores.

They have one Del Ray chrono style, CH2952, $79.99 with the same coupon code.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seiko Sky watch SRP349J1 [Made in Japan] for *175$ *in Amazon. Only 1 left in stock
Similar wordwide version [ending with K1 instead of J1] is found for same price as the cheapest. The J1 version is around $225 or more in other stores.
It has the new 4R36 movement and a display caseback.

*LINK HERE*

View attachment 7200970

















Here's a brief video of specs if anybody's interested





Note: *Can someone explain to me the new way to add photos? *Forum is not showing my attachments.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

Found this over at JacobTime, good deals on both Bulova Automatic (98A132 $159) & Quartz (UHF Sea King $189) in addition to this they've got some great deals available on higher end items like a Bulova AccuSwiss Kirkwood (63A125 $349):

_98A132: _http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Bulova-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-98A132-p-36016.html

UHF Sea King: Bulova UHF Sea King Mens Watch 96B228

63A125: Bulova AccuSwiss Kirkwood Automatic Mens Watch 63A125


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't have a problem with it, I was just adding some additional information. I just think that people would want to know that it's a refurbished watch up front.



r0bf1ve said:


> Is that a problem?
> 
> RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

*NOT A DEAL*

Ashford "verification" update:

First of all, thanks for those who offered their input regarding the email I received from Ashford's Verification Department.

I contacted Ashford's International Customer Service hotline last night and explained my concerns about the email I'd received, offering them the feedback that it read suspiciously like a "phishing" scam and that I was not at all comfortable with what was being requested. The customer service rep confirmed that the email was indeed legitimate and was standard practice for Ashford given I was using a non-US credit card. It was also suggested that the fact I'd requested shipping to a parcel locker whilst using a credit card with a PO Box billing address would likely have raised another red flag within their system. That being said, she completely understood my concerns and suggested that I email their Verification Department.

I emailed Ashford's Verification Department, saying -:


> Whilst I can certainly understand Ashford's desire to guard against fraudulent transactions, I am similarly concerned about the security of my own personal information and the high potential for identity theft and fraud that could easily arise from me providing colour copies of the information you are requesting. Can you please advise how I may verify my order in such a way that it satisfies Ashford's needs and allows me to safeguard my personal information?
> 
> If shipping to the parcel locker address suggests a potential fraudulent transaction, then I am more than happy for my order to be shipped to the PO Box address associated with my credit card. I am also happy to transact via PayPal instead - which, according to the "What are my payment options for International Orders?" section of the FAQs on your website, is an acceptable payment option - as an alternative as this will easily safeguard Ashford's interests whilst allowing me to ensure my information remains secure.


Today, I received another separate email from Ashford's Verification Department stating -:


> We have recently sent you an email that your order needs additional verification. we are glad to inform you that after doing additional research, we have successfully verified your order, and it will be processed promptly.


Seriously?? I mean, don't get me wrong. I'm obviously happy that my order is now progressing without further delay, but yesterday Ashford required enough information to feasibly assume my identity, whereas today, "additional research" suggests it's all cool and the order may proceed. I appreciate their need to guard against fraudulent transactions - for their sake and ours - but I really think that it's highly irresponsible for them to request such information in this manner, let alone via unsecured channels such as email. It seems that the only "additional research" that was conducted was me politely saying "no, I will not supply you with that information."

To add to my frustrations, the customer service rep advised me that PayPal is only available to US buyers and that much of the information on their website - including the FAQs section - was outdated and in need of correction.

I certainly won't quibble over the price I paid for my watch and I will gladly acknowledge that I found the customer service rep to be polite and (relatively) informative. Now that the whole "verification" issue has been resolved, Ashford may yet delight me with quick delivery and a fantastic, perfectly functioning (i.e. no issues requiring return etc) watch, but I've got to say that for my first time purchasing from them, I've really not found it to be a great experience.

Hopefully this information will be useful to others - especially consumers outside of the USA - in their dealings with Ashford. Apologies for taking the thread off topic again and a huge thanks to everyone posting the fantastic deals for the rest of us. Keep up the great work!


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

I emailed Ashford a copy of my license before as well, no issues. They are well established if you google their history. I might have not done this with some other grey dealers.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Great feedback and thoughts and as I said there's nothing wrong with fun watches and yes the value is excellent - no doubt.
My concern is the watch enthusiast who hasn't considered holding out for genuine luxury whilst racking up a few thousand on bargains. I got a new Breitling recently ~ $US2500 big discount etc and it will be my primary 2016 watch purchase (and my first major watch purchase since 2005). I mean how many watches can a person really wear? JMHO


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> ...I mean how many watches can a person really wear? JMHO


I don't know. I'm at about 15, and I haven't hit my max yet. I'll tell you when I get there. ;-)


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Great feedback and thoughts and as I said there's nothing wrong with fun watches and yes the value is excellent - no doubt.
> My concern is the watch enthusiast who hasn't considered holding out for genuine luxury whilst racking up a few thousand on bargains. I got a new Breitling recently ~ $US2500 big discount etc and it will be my primary 2016 watch purchase (and my first major watch purchase since 2005). I mean how many watches can a person really wear? JMHO


The difference between a $2500 Breitling and a $500 Eterna or Alpina is usually nothing but the name on the dial. Same movements made with nearly the same quality of materials in the same fashion.

I honestly wouldn't term it a concern. And I'd put the residual value of $2500 worth of purchases in this thread to any Breitling.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Awesome. Now that I am subscribed to this thread, can people start finding 50% -70% off a no date Submariner? Jomashop prices OK.. but will never pull the trigger unless it's a lot less than their best. Any other suggestions for Rolex's etc? I know upscale time do good deals on Breitling sometimes but I really want a Rolex Submariner!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The Christopher Ward half price sale is now on.

Watches - 50% Off Clearance

There are plenty of models on offer, this full size quartz Trident C60 on a bracelet at £180 stands out as a great deal (it's actually only £150 for non E.C customers).

View attachment 7203642


View attachment 7203650


View attachment 7203658


C60 Trident 300, 43mm, Black & Green on Steel Bracelet - Chr. Ward


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Awesome. Now that I am subscribed to this thread, can people start finding 50% -70% off a no date Submariner? Jomashop prices OK.. but will never pull the trigger unless it's a lot less than their best. Any other suggestions for Rolex's etc? I know upscale time do good deals on Breitling sometimes but I really want a Rolex Submariner!


'Ask not what the forum can do for you, but what you can do for the forum'


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So the trigger has been pulled on this bad boy which will be my first C.Ward watch. It would have been rude not to at that price!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Christopher Ward half price sale is now on.
> 
> Watches - 50% Off Clearance
> 
> ...


I'm so happy with my CW watches that I don't want any more. How's that for a compliment?

Well, maybe one of the new moon phase models...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Great feedback and thoughts and as I said there's nothing wrong with fun watches and yes the value is excellent - no doubt.
> My concern is the watch enthusiast who hasn't considered holding out for genuine luxury whilst racking up a few thousand on bargains. I got a new Breitling recently ~ $US2500 big discount etc and it will be my primary 2016 watch purchase (and my first major watch purchase since 2005). I mean how many watches can a person really wear? JMHO


I understand you point. However, a lot of people would prefer to spend that same amount of money on a bunch of affordables rather than one expensive watch. I can only recall two people on this site who are one-watch guys, the other 99.99%would rather own few or more. I know personally the longest I can wear any watch ( expensive or not) is about a week, there are just too many out there to limit yourself. The only way it can be done is to quit this site and never look back lol.

Variety is the spice of life, after all!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Awesome. Now that I am subscribed to this thread, can people start finding 50% -70% off a no date Submariner? Jomashop prices OK.. but will never pull the trigger unless it's a lot less than their best. Any other suggestions for Rolex's etc? I know upscale time do good deals on Breitling sometimes but I really want a Rolex Submariner!


Best bet is to watch the sites for pre-owned models and stack coupons and cash back. ToM is selling blacked out Rolexes for over 50% off today.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Christopher Ward half price sale is now on.
> 
> Watches - 50% Off Clearance
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, there are some great deals on there. I was hoping for a 38mm Trident auto in blue, as I've been contemplating that for some time. I'm sure these will sell out quick.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Saw the deal on the way to work. Got to work and its sold out. Dfgygvcc


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I may have bad-mouthed Overstock too soon. They seem to have some sales going that, combined with the iConsumer 9.6% rebate, come out pretty good. They have a blue, 40mm Invicta automatic dive watch, model 9094OB, for $65.07 with the iConsumer rebate. That beats everybody else's price by about $20.

If you've never bought from Overstock before, one of the coupons iConsumer is offering is 10% off your order for new customers. Combined with the sale and the rebate, you could be getting somewhere.

Invicta Men's Pro Diver 9094OB Stainless Steel Automatic Watch - 17108408 - Overstock Shopping - Big Discounts on Invicta Invicta Men's Watches

I got my brother-in-law a blue Invicta quartz diver, 38mm, when it was on sale for like $40. He loves it and wears it all the time. When I'm on vacation visiting their house, I always think to myself that it's a surprisingly good-looking watch.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> So the trigger has been pulled on this bad boy which will be my first C.Ward watch. It would have been rude not to at that price!


dammit you beat me to it!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

How hard and expensive would it be to get the bracelet for the c60 if I buy the leather version?
Edit: just found them on the website.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Overstock also has the Seiko Next-Gen Orange Monster, SRP315, for $148.18 with the iConsumer rebate. That seems to be the best price going for it. With another 10% off if you've never ordered from Overstock.

SEIKO Men's Diver's Automatic Orange Dial Black Rubber Strap Watch - SRP315 - 15695893 - Overstock Shopping - Big Discounts on Seiko Seiko Men's Watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Saw the deal on the way to work. Got to work and its sold out. Dfgygvcc





shootermcgavin said:


> dammit you beat me to it!


Wow, they sure did sell out quickly. They had a few other models that I saw at first that are now gone, I think it's one of those ones where you just have to be lucky and see the sale at the right time. But I'm pretty sure they have these kind of half price sales a few times a year, maybe it's worth getting on their mailing list for anyone that isn't on it already, that's how I got the heads up about this sale.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Longwood 96B130, $138.30 at Overstock with the iConsumer rebate. 10% off coupon if first-time Overstock buyer.

Bulova Men's 96B130 'Precisionist Longwood' Stainless Steel Quartz Watch - 15937594 - Overstock Shopping - Big Discounts on Bulova Bulova Men's Watches


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> dammit you beat me to it!


These still available??

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tribze (Jun 14, 2015)

What is ToM?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

tribze said:


> What is ToM?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Touchofmodern.com


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wow, they sure did sell out quickly. They had a few other models that I saw at first that are now gone, I think it's one of those ones where you just have to be lucky and see the sale at the right time. But I'm pretty sure they have these kind of half price sales a few times a year, maybe it's worth getting on* their making list* for anyone that isn't on it already, that's how I got the heads up about this sale.


what list?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

shootermcgavin said:


> what list?


Sorry, that should have been "mailing list".


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Saw the deal on the way to work. Got to work and its sold out. Dfgygvcc


There are still some left but no more with bracelets. I can change to any strap at any time so it is kinda worthless that way.


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

Excellent email from Ch. Ward to wake up to! Pulled the trigger on a C60 600 on a leather strap. Excited to get it. 

Loved the price...especially when you get rid of that VAT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just an FYI for Canadians: Christopher Ward charges far less for their watches in CDN funds than if you do a straight currency conversion from their UK and USA prices. Given how crappy our dollar is right now against the UKP or USD, these 50% off watches are an absolute STEAL. I just purchased a C60 Trident 600 43mm on rubber strap for $462.50 CDN which is around $340 USD! It will make a nice daily beater.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> Just an FYI for Canadians: Christopher Ward charges far less for their watches in CDN funds than if you do a straight currency conversion from their UK and USA prices. Given how crappy our dollar is right now against the UKP or USD, these 50% off watches are an absolute STEAL. I just purchased a C60 Trident 600 43mm on rubber strap for $462.50 CDN which is around $340 USD! It will make a nice daily beater.


I'm half tempted to pick up a strap I don't need just for the Bader deployment. I wish they sold those separately.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm half tempted to pick up a strap I don't need just for the Bader deployment. I wish they sold those separately.


I ordered a Bader strap during the last sale, but I haven't decided which watch to put it on yet. I'm not sure the Bader clasp can be transferred to a regular strap. I'll have to look at mine and see.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Christopher Ward half price sale is now on.
> 
> Watches - 50% Off Clearance
> 
> ...


Thanks for the alert. Just ordered a CW 38mm green bezel with black dial on leather nato.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

shootermcgavin said:


> dammit you beat me to it!


So tempted to buy this watch but I bought four only last week. Seems almost rude though not to take up such a good offer doesn't it?


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Woke up to the C. Ward e-mail also, and since I've been looking for a decent quality gold quartz watch, this one is now on its way to me.
C5 Malvern Gold Quartz Watch on Stainless Steel Bracelet

I think it will look nice on a brown croc or lizard strap.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks, ShaggyDog!

I was part of the website error Ch. Ward sale before Christmas and had my order canceled. Just ordered the Trident 300 from the Canadian site for $190usd shipped.



ShaggyDog said:


> The Christopher Ward half price sale is now on.
> 
> Watches - 50% Off Clearance
> 
> ...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I just noticed the UHF Sea King is down to $199 at Amazon, the lowest ever says the Camel. It's ten bucks more than your $189 JacobTime deal but I'm going to try Amazon just for the easy free return option and I figured I'd share the idea in case somebody else wanted to get in on it.

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Stainless-Silicone-Quartz-96B228/dp/B00VQMWCI4/



bearcats7777 said:


> Found this over at JacobTime, good deals on both Bulova Automatic (98A132 $159) & Quartz (UHF Sea King $189) in addition to this they've got some great deals available on higher end items like a Bulova AccuSwiss Kirkwood (63A125 $349):
> 
> _98A132: _http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Bulova-Stainless-Steel-Mens-Watch-98A132-p-36016.html
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

8% back in Ebay Bucks today. Check your accounts to see if you qualify.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, been looking at a used c60 pro on the sales forum for £500, but now I got a brand new for £300. Thanks again!










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

heady91 said:


> Thanks guys, been looking at a used c60 pro on the sales forum for £500, but now I got a brand new for £300. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hows the quality of the chr. ward rubber straps?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm afraid I have no idea. Just ordered it and that's a nato. 
Gonna be my first Chr. Ward so really can't help you, sorry mate. 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

How do I find the CW 50% sale in the Canadian store (or Canadian dollars)? There's no link, and it defaults to GBP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Araziza said:


> How do I find the CW 50% sale in the Canadian store (or Canadian dollars)? There's no link, and it defaults to GBP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watches - 50% Off Clearance


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Now the FC Healey is $495 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Constant-Healey-Designer-Watch/dp/B00DL4REWO


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

maxixix said:


> I emailed Ashford a copy of my license before as well, no issues. They are well established if you google their history. I might have not done this with some other grey dealers.


Agreed, Ashford is solid. Never had any issues with them, and in fact have always been impressed with their service (packaging, shipping speed, price, etc). For non-US members, I guess it can be a little bit of a pain to verify identity, but this just helps protect both parties.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

If you convert from CAD, the C11 is $565...

1000m COSC-certified titanium watch....ugh...don't do it don't do it don't do it....


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> If you convert from CAD, the C11 is $565...
> 
> 1000m COSC-certified titanium watch....ugh...don't do it don't do it don't do it....


Bet you do....


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Yep I cancelled the Maurice chrono in favor of this and "saved" $300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I reordered this Maurice Lacroix taking advantage of $75 off and 19.2 % cash back on iconsumer: total less than $650, will see!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wondering if I should just take a break while Chris Ward Fever runs its course, but this really seems worth mentioning...

World of Watches, *Alpina Alpiner automatic*, model *ALPINA-AL-525B4E6.

*Throw in a pair of $25 sunglasses, use 'WINTER50' coupon and that plus the 19.2% iConsumer rebate nets the price to *$367.63*. The next-best price I see is $500, and most are much higher.

It's frustrating to me because I already have this sort of niche filled in my watch collection, probably a couple of times over. But that is a real deal. Alpiners, and Alpina watches in general, are just really well-made and worth the money. I've owned three but am currently down to two.

Men's Alpiner Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

On the CW sale. It was cheaper to order it via the UK site to the USA vs ordering on the US site. I got a C60 shipped cheaper then the US's initial sale price before shipping. Odd but that's how it came out.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Well this forum finally got me. Been saving and researching, saving and researching. CW had never been on my list because price was out of my league. Ordered the black face/ green bezel 42mm auto. It showed $418 from the link here, then I googled it and when shown in GBP it equaled $346 US. I got out the door with delivery for $60 less that the asking price in dollars. 

Really EXCITED to see this thing!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome. I have been chasing that C70 VW4 for a long time now. Picked it up for $360 US from the Canadian store. You guys are the best!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

For anyone considering a CW purchase, make sure you check the EURO site as well. That's where I have purchased from in the past for the best pricing.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Using the C11 Extreme as an example:

USD - 687
Euro - 617
GBP - 577
CAD - 565

CAD is going to be the winner every time for a USD conversion, with pounds a close second. At the last one of these sales, I bought in Euros, with pounds being slightly higher...didn't know about CAD at the time.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

theague said:


> For anyone considering a CW purchase, make sure you check the EURO site as well. That's where I have purchased from in the past for the best pricing.


Okay, so anyone curious:
(These don't include shipping, YMMV)
C60 600 Green on NATO show:
C60 Trident Pro 600 - 43mm Watches - 50% Off Clearance

$412.50 USD on US site 
$462.50 CAD (according to Google, $340 USD)
281.25 EUR on EUR site (according to Google, $310 USD) (and using the non-EC price)
512.50 Singapore Dollars (according to Google, $365)
249 GBP, (according to Google, $347)
375 Swiss Francs (according to Google, $379)
3120 Hong Kong Dollars (according to Google, $401)

So EUR is easily the best deal.

Let's add shipping.
(USD is $25 for shipping)
CAD is $25.00 CAD for a total of 487 CAD (or $359 USD)
EUR is 15 EUR for a total of 296 EUR, or $326.

So it seems, at least on that watch, the non-EC EUR price is the best, depending on your credit card company's exchange rate, any foreign transaction fees, etc, by a long shot.

Wowsers. That just hit me. I could get a second CW 600 shipped to me for less than $350.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Eh? Where did your Euro number come from? I think you switched models or something.

Standard Trident 600 (412.50 USD) is 405 Euros, minus VAT, which makes it 337.50. That's 372 USD, not 310.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> Using the C11 Extreme as an example:
> 
> USD - 687
> Euro - 617
> ...


Wow, completely different results based on the watch.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> Eh? Where did your Euro number come from? I think you switched models or something.
> 
> Standard Trident 600 (412.50 USD) is 405 Euros, minus VAT, which makes it 337.50. That's 372 USD, not 310.


This one:C60 Trident Pro 600 - 43mm Watches - 50% Off Clearance

Is 337.50 euro minus vat, 283 EUR, but still listed at 412.50 USD. The prices are all over the place. On the EUR website, the white/green and black/green 38mm is 422.50, the black/green on NATO is 337.50, the black/green on leather or rubber is 405. On the US site, the 38mms are $515, but all the rest are $412.50.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kaede11 said:


> Stowa mann..


Is this a hint? Or suggestion?

Whats the deal?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is this a hint? Or suggestion?
> 
> Whats the deal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


He's spamming threads. Just commented the same thing three times in one of my other threads. I reported him lol


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Ah, I see. Definite anomaly- looks like the couple of NATO watches are both cheaper on the Euro site. Somebody should pounce on those, stat.

At the previous sale, my C60 was on a NATO and was the same price as a leather strap (bought from EU site). In case anyone is wondering about the even higher priced C60's- they're on genuine alligator straps.

The CAD < GBP < Euro < USD pricing seems otherwise consistent. But let me reiterate here:

*Sweet *****,There is a C60 600m for $310USD and a 300m for $155USD if you use the Euro site. Assuming I haven't already bought them.*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NOT a bargain, but rather an update on a recent bargain and (a VERY positive) experience with a bargain eBay seller/store. To give you the "Cliff's Notes" version, I ordered and received (rather quickly, mind you) one of the $286 Revue Thommen Diver deals from Sigmatime. At first unboxing, the watch initially appeared to be awesome (and brand new, untouched before my hands). However, closer inspection found the bezel insert to be slightly misaligned, as well as slightly "lifting" away from the bezel itself at the lume pip (and, were I not an OCD WIS, I probably wouldn't have noticed this). Also, the bezel action just felt too loose and even had a "scratchy" noise to it when rotating. Again, most, if not all of this probably would have gone unnoticed by many. Well, not me, so I decided I would return it (fully knowing that Sigmatime clearly outlines in their Return Policy that "buyer pays return shipping"). I initiated a Return Request through eBay on Monday (including a detailed description, with pix, why I was returning it). Almost immediately, I received an email with RMA # and a pre-paid postage return shipping label (thinking to myself at the time that Sigmatime was probably just going to ding me for the return postage in my refund). I dropped off the watch at USPS on Monday afternoon. I received an email yesterday (Wednesday) indicating that Sigmatime had received the watch and would be processing the refund! Mind you, I'm on the West Coast and Sigmatime is in NY! Today (Thursday) I have an email confirming FULL REFUND to PayPal for the original $286. Soooooo, the moral to the story is HOLY CRAP, I'm really blown away (impressed) with the entire purchase/return/refund/shipping experience with Sigmatime and wouldn't even think twice in doing business with them again. Well played, Sigmatime!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

fasterboomer said:


> Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches
> Hi guys! I saw that the watchery has that Hamilton Khaki Aviation Automatic for $299 today, down from $349 a couple days ago. I have never used the cash back sites before but am going to start for this deal! Which one was it? Also, do you guys use all of them? Just skipping between befrugal, Mr. Rebates, iconsumer, ect. all the time? What other ones am I missing? Also, was there a code for the watchery? Or one specifically for that hammy? Thanks alot! I have tried HOLIDAY75 & PRESIDENTS25 but had no luck.


Another break from CW stuff. I just picked this up. $279 with free shipping after code WINTER15, 12% cash back from befrugal.com. That means I got a hammy, on a bracelet, for less than $250. Too good of a deal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> hows the quality of the chr. ward rubber straps?


I think they're a bit pricey at full pop ($85 USD), but it is a well made strap. I picked one up during the last 25% off sale (with free shipping and lower USD to Euro conversion). While I say it's a bit pricey, I guess it's not too out of line when you think of what a Hirsch or certainly what Isofrane charges! But then again, if I think about the $22 bucks I spent on this genuine rubber Hadley-Roma for my KonTiki....well, then the CW strap falls back into the "pricey" category again, LOL!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought the C11 extreme, from the UK site, cost $609 total - $15 extra for Paypal (the Canadian site just never works for me).

Anyways, check out this glitch on their C11 "Extreme Testing" website which shows a pic of a Nexus smartphone :-d
Extreme Testing


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

Well after wasting part of the afternoon on the CW sale, is it just me or are a handful of watches cheapest on the Cdn site. Then different watches are cheapest via Euro. Then other models still cheapest on Uk site. It's a mind warp of cheapness options.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

stoner319 said:


> Well after wasting part of the afternoon on the CW sale, is it just me or are a handful of watches cheapest on the Cdn site. Then different watches are cheapest via Euro. Then other models still cheapest on Uk site. It's a mind warp of cheapness options.


The question is, did you buy anything?

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT a bargain, but rather an update on a recent bargain and (a VERY positive) experience with a bargain eBay seller/store. To give you the "Cliff's Notes" version, I ordered and received (rather quickly, mind you) one of the $286 Revue Thommen Diver deals from Sigmatime. At first unboxing, the watch initially appeared to be awesome (and brand new, untouched before my hands). However, closer inspection found the bezel insert to be slightly misaligned, as well as slightly "lifting" away from the bezel itself at the lume pip (and, were I not an OCD WIS, I probably wouldn't have noticed this). Also, the bezel action just felt too loose and even had a "scratchy" noise to it when rotating. Again, most, if not all of this probably would have gone unnoticed by many. Well, not me, so I decided I would return it (fully knowing that Sigmatime clearly outlines in their Return Policy that "buyer pays return shipping"). I initiated a Return Request through eBay on Monday (including a detailed description, with pix, why I was returning it). Almost immediately, I received an email with RMA # and a pre-paid postage return shipping label (thinking to myself at the time that Sigmatime was probably just going to ding me for the return postage in my refund). I dropped off the watch at USPS on Monday afternoon. I received an email yesterday (Wednesday) indicating that Sigmatime had received the watch and would be processing the refund! Mind you, I'm on the West Coast and Sigmatime is in NY! Today (Thursday) I have an email confirming FULL REFUND to PayPal for the original $286. Soooooo, the moral to the story is HOLY CRAP, I'm really blown away (impressed) with the entire purchase/return/refund/shipping experience with Sigmatime and wouldn't even think twice in doing business with them again. Well played, Sigmatime!


Mine was in good order, although the bezel seems a little loose at least compared to my deep blue dive watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh yeah there's one coming. Deep discounts are like crack to me.

Though I guess that isn't exactly accurate....since I've never used discounts.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Breitling Super ocean Steelfish Chrono 44mm A13341 current model, brand new, 500m all stainless etc now only $us2850 ($us6250 retail) at northeastwatches.com eBay store:

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/262182106644?_mwBanner=1

Trust me they are an AWESOME timepiece.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Not exactly a bargain - but a big discount I owe to this thread:








World of Watches Superocean Heritage Chrono 44 on mesh $3306
Less Winter200 savings ($200) = $3106
Less iConsumer 19% ($590) = $2516 (not including sales tax)
I saw the exact same model for sale today at Macy's for full list price over $6k!

Men's Superocean Heritage Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Ordered the 43mm C60 600 black face/green bezel on brown leather for $370 with shipping using the UK site. For this version, the EU site was a bit more expensive, and I neglected to check the Canadian site. Very excited for it to arrive!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Not exactly a bargain - but a big discount I owe to this thread:
> World of Watches Superocean Heritage Chrono 44 on mesh $3306
> Less Summer200 savings ($200) = $3106
> Less iConsumer 19% ($590) = $2516 (not including sales tax)
> ...


I've been fighting every impulse in my body not to buy the blue face version of this watch for the past couple of days. Such a great deal. If I hadn't bought a Muhle a few weeks ago I'd have already snapped it up (truth be told though if I had to pick one I'd rather have the Muhle over the Breitling). Someone buy this and put me out of my misery!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Let's add shipping.
> (USD is $25 for shipping)
> CAD is $25.00 CAD for a total of 487 CAD (or $359 USD)
> EUR is 15 EUR for a total of 296 EUR, or $326.
> ...


The best price you get is indeed $326. Question is, will you get hit with customs afterwards? Pay an additional $?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

colgex said:


> The best price you get is indeed $326. Question is, will you get hit with customs afterwards? Pay an additional $?


I've purchased many times from CW and never been hit with Customs in the USA.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

theague said:


> I've purchased many times from CW and never been hit with Customs in the USA.


Thanks for the reply! Makes it even more tempting!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

At $239 this is right around the best price I've seen for the green VSA INOX (the best was actually $236 around the holidays):
http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241683-1-I-N-O-X-Analog-Display/dp/B00L42LV6K/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Breitling Super ocean Steelfish Chrono 44mm A13341 current model, brand new, 500m all stainless etc now only $us2850 ($us6250 retail) at northeastwatches.com eBay store:
> 
> Breitling Superocean Steelfish Chronograph Watch 44 A13341C3 BD19 MSRP $6 250 | eBay


Breitling Superocean Steelfish Chronograph Watch 44 A13341C3 BD19 MSRP $6 250 | eBay

US site link. You also get $100 in Ebay Bucks. Only one left.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Argh! I've managed to stay away for almost 2 months, and here I am buying on my very first day back 

I bailed out on the Black Friday CW sale last year because they only had the Trident in 38mm, and didn't bite again at their XMas / NY event because I bought a Steiny Titanium 500 and a Seagull 1963 instead. I just had to take the plunge this time on the 43mm Trident 600 on NATO. An absolute steal at €350 shipped and I've got a lovely Martu leather strap that will make it sing!

There's still a part of me that wishes I could get the white face and red bezel combo in 43mm, but I think this version will be more versatile.

Really looking forward to receiving my first CW after reading so much about them.

Thanks for posting everyone!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> I've been fighting every impulse in my body not to buy the blue face version of this watch for the past couple of days. Such a great deal. If I hadn't bought a Muhle a few weeks ago I'd have already snapped it up (truth be told though if I had to pick one I'd rather have the Muhle over the Breitling). Someone buy this and put me out of my misery!


Don't worry, you made the right choice getting the Muhle. I'm wearing mine right now.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought you guys will be all over this: $650 for a Swiss automatic chrono ( somehow the maker is clearing out this line, almost all their automatic are over $1000, and chronos are well over $2000). What am I missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I thought you guys will be all over this: $650 for a Swiss automatic chrono ( somehow the maker is clearing out this line, almost all their automatic are over $1000, and chronos are well over $2000). What am I missing?


Maybe everyone is tapped out?

Even if you use Befrugal instead, it comes to $700. Usually anything under $1000 is a good price for an ML 7750 watch. There have been a few models in the $900-1000 range.

This model gets extra points for the Bader-style clasp.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

We need to have a C.Ward WRUW special some time when everyone has got their watches in, just like the Mickey Mouse WRUW. You know I'm kind of wishing that I'd jumped in on that one...


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

cdonald said:


> Ordered the 43mm C60 600 black face/green bezel on brown leather for $370 with shipping using the UK site. For this version, the EU site was a bit more expensive, and I neglected to check the Canadian site. Very excited for it to arrive!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I pulled the trigger on the same model using the CAN site. I believe the total was $364 shipped to US. I'm not a huge fan of the green bezel, but it seems to work well on the brown leather. What a great purchase at this price point!


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 24, 2015)

Beau_777 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the same model using the CAN site. I believe the total was $364 shipped to US. I'm not a huge fan of the green bezel, but it seems to work well on the brown leather. What a great purchase at this price point!


I'm happy that the green is a very dark shade... Should go pretty well with mostly everything and be a great everyday watch. I'm also glad that I didn't pull the trigger on the last half off sale for the white dial red bezel, as I'll enjoy the black dial much more.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?

I'm counting at least 3!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Don't worry, you made the right choice getting the Muhle. I'm wearing mine right now.


Me too.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

In actual deal news...I just noticed WoW dropped the price slightly on their Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chrono to 1849. It was 2199 last week or so. With coupon and iconsumer discount it would come out to roughly ~1400. I always liked the grey sunburst dial on Tag's.

Men's Formula 1 Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Gunmetal Dial | World of Watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Oranje15 said:


> How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?
> 
> I'm counting at least 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Green bezel on bracelet, I got in there quick


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> Ah, I see. Definite anomaly- looks like the couple of NATO watches are both cheaper on the Euro site. Somebody should pounce on those, stat.
> 
> At the previous sale, my C60 was on a NATO and was the same price as a leather strap (bought from EU site). In case anyone is wondering about the even higher priced C60's- they're on genuine alligator straps.
> 
> ...


Where do you see those prices on the Euro site?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oranje15 said:


> How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?
> 
> I'm counting at least 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Green bezel on nato here


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Oranje15 said:


> How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?
> 
> I'm counting at least 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close. I had to get the C70. I was so tempted to get the C60 too but I just bought a Raven a few days ago. And a Damasko a few weeks before that. I really need to stay the heck off of these forums for a while...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I thought you guys will be all over this: $650 for a Swiss automatic chrono ( somehow the maker is clearing out this line, almost all their automatic are over $1000, and chronos are well over $2000). What am I missing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$650 after the coupons and cashback right? Man the finishing on that watch is lovely!


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Holy crap! 20% cash back at iconsumer? Why the hell did I do befrugal at 12? I coulda had the Corum for $200 cheaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

GtrainG said:


> Where do you see those prices on the Euro site?


The 600 is gone now. 38mm C60 300m for $155 (without VAT)-

C60 Trident 300 - 38mm Watches - 50% Off Clearance


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Oranje15 said:


> How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?
> 
> I'm counting at least 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Anxious to put my hands on it. OMG!


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Could anyone please confirm if cashback fom icustomer is really working?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

wishmann said:


> Could anyone please confirm if cashback fom icustomer is really working?


It takes a few days after you receive the watch for it to register. Check the faq site. It works as all of the others work. It takes some time and to get the money back it takes even more but I can assure you that it comes through (at least fatwallet has for me).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has 55% off Oris. A lot of different models from what I've seen on sale lately.

View attachment 7212026


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Holy crap! 20% cash back at iconsumer? Why the hell did I do befrugal at 12? I coulda had the Corum for $200 cheaper


Befrugal has a best cash back rate guarantee. Look at their FAQ to see how to invoke it. I think there might be a time limit on it so if the $200 is important to you, best do it ASAP.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Daniel57 said:


> Befrugal has a best cash back rate guarantee. Look at their FAQ to see how to invoke it. I think there might be a time limit on it so if the $200 is important to you, best do it ASAP.


you have to submit the request within 24 hours and the max credit is $25 dollars.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Accidental post


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought it from The Watchery not World of Watches, and since the Watchery isn't hooked up with Iconsumer, I'm not eligible anyway. Oh well, no biggie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

wishmann said:


> Could anyone please confirm if cashback fom icustomer is really working?


It does seem like an absolutely unrealistic cashback %. How do sites like iconsumer make money? There's no way that World of Watches is cutting a 20% commission check to Iconsumer on an already reduced and couponed watch is there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

phuchmileif said:


> The 600 is gone now. 38mm C60 300m for $155 (without VAT)-
> 
> C60 Trident 300 - 38mm Watches - 50% Off Clearance


How are you getting $155?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

RyanD said:


> ToM has 55% off Oris. A lot of different models from what I've seen on sale lately.
> 
> View attachment 7212026


Ahhh man, I'd sooo buy one if not for the fact that I already bought 3 watches this year, have a 4th lined up and just got a Chr. Ward C60 today as well.
Great find, tho!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Oranje15 said:


> How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?
> 
> I'm counting at least 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the Trident 300 count? If so I then +1 for me!


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

boze said:


> Does the Trident 300 count? If so I then +1 for me!


Of course! When we all get them we need to post pics immediately!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

blue2fire said:


> The difference between a $2500 Breitling and a $500 Eterna or Alpina is usually nothing but the name on the dial. Same movements made with nearly the same quality of materials in the same fashion.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't term it a concern. And I'd put the residual value of $2500 worth of purchases in this thread to any Breitling.


How many Eternas are chronometers? And there are folks buying Breitlings from this thread and selling them for a profit.

Cheers,
NM


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

wishmann said:


> +1
> 
> Anxious to put my hands on it. OMG!


+1 here.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

nm4710 said:


> How many Eternas are chronometers? And there are folks buying Breitlings from this thread and selling them for a profit.
> 
> Cheers,
> NM


Sssshhh... no... we're all buying them to wear them... I totally plan on using all three of the $275 Cocktail Times and $500 Porsche Design Auto Chronos I scored recently...


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

I've seen many C.Wards get listed for sale elsewhere around their site sale periods and they go for 100-300 more than the sale price.

Honestly it just sickens me.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Jimboz said:


> Sssshhh... no... we're all buying them to wear them... I totally plan on using all three of the $275 Cocktail Times and $500 Porsche Design Auto Chronos I scored recently...


did you really buy 3 pd watches to flip?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

nm4710 said:


> How many Eternas are chronometers? And there are folks buying Breitlings from this thread and selling them for a profit.
> 
> Cheers,
> NM


Dude there are so many people buying here and selling for profit... I've seen many of the models from here posted on the sales corner (JR, Edox, Revue Thommen, CWard, Eterna and others). The funny thing is that people actually buy them there...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Oris sale on touch of modern is legit. Hundreds less than anywhere else. In fact they have a 46mm 500m Aquis Date black bezel blue dial on a bracelet for 1099. That's crazy good.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

edit: nm


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

bel said:


> I've seen many C.Wards get listed for sale elsewhere around their site sale periods and they go for 100-300 more than the sale price.
> 
> Honestly it just sickens me.


Happens too often in the watch market in general, not just ChW.
We're lucky we have knights in this thread who literally save us from the after-buy burn. I can't thank them enough. [Especially WorthTheWrist]


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Not exactly a bargain - but a big discount I owe to this thread:
> World of Watches Superocean Heritage Chrono 44 on mesh $3306
> Less Winter200 savings ($200) = $3106
> Less iConsumer 19% ($590) = $2516 (not including sales tax)
> ...


There is one modern Breitling I'd like to grab, the Chronomat 44 with the cream dial. I tried it on once and I'm not sure why I like it so much but I do. Every time someone throws up a Breitling deal I get excited then let down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

bel said:


> I've seen many C.Wards get listed for sale elsewhere around their site sale periods and they go for 100-300 more than the sale price.
> 
> Honestly it just sickens me.


I ordered one, wore it 5 times then sold it for $150 (after eBay fees) more than I paid for it. Sold within 15 minutes of having it posted.
I've actually flipped two C.Wards bought new, wore for a while, made money on both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The price on the Hamiltons dropped even more. The 42mm auto with bracelet is $280 - $25 coupon + $30 cash back = $225 net.

https://slickdeals.net/f/8527791-ha...atches-from-235-chronograph-645-free-shipping


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Jimboz said:


> S$275 Cocktail Times


Where did I miss that deal????


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

colgex said:


> $650 after the coupons and cashback right? Man the finishing on that watch is lovely!


Yes that is correct.. Ashford cancelled my order at 849, and I canceled wow order at 749 and I bit at the current 649...(cash back and codes included). I'd go crazy if it goes down further.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

Trever1t said:


> Where did I miss that deal????


had me curious too.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Okay thank you guys, i've ordered the C60 Trident-38mm with rubber strap(nato was sold out) for Cad$250.
Just a quick question is it possible that i can switch the green bezel to an aftermarket bezel? Is it easy?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

bel said:


> had me curious too.


I believe it was late December. Truth be told, I only bought one specifically for a black-tie event (and because I knew I could sell it for what I paid later). Strangely enough, it was from Amazon.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> The price on the Hamiltons dropped even more. The 42mm auto with bracelet is $280 - $25 coupon + $30 cash back = $225 net.
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/8527791-ha...atches-from-235-chronograph-645-free-shipping


Dah! Oh well, I got the bracelet version for just a few bucks more.

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## xenobion (Feb 2, 2016)

I wanted an Autodromo Group B but they never seem to be on sale and have a limited number of stores they are available at. Although it says 10% on your first order off I got 15% on Modern Anthology after signing up for their news letter (located in the bottom right hand corner). They have some other decent offerings like the Stradale as well.

(sorry can't post links yet!)modernanthology.com/collections/watches-jewelry


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Staying on top of this thread is critical for two reasons:

1. To make sure you don't miss a great deal
2. To have a running list of people to never buy from


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

fuzzysquid said:


> Staying on top of this thread is critical for two reasons:
> 
> 1. To make sure you don't miss a great deal
> 2. To have a running list of people to never buy from


lol there are lurkers too..


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Green Bulova Surveyor 96B211 on Amazon for $149.99. Pretty cool vintage look with that sweet high frequency sweeping quartz movement. Lowest price ever according to Camel.

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B211..._SL500_SR134,250_&refRID=0A3KT0H2V4VEKQ0W4PVK

View attachment 7214602


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jeacock said:


> Green Bulova Surveyor 96B211 on Amazon for $149.99. Pretty cool vintage look with that sweet high frequency sweeping quartz movement. Lowest price ever according to Camel.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B211..._SL500_SR134,250_&refRID=0A3KT0H2V4VEKQ0W4PVK


Same price in eBay from two sellers.
Sweet looking watch though, but I don't seem to be wearing my QUARTZ watches at all lately.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> Okay thank you guys, i've ordered the C60 Trident-38mm with rubber strap(nato was sold out) for Cad$250.
> Just a quick question is it possible that i can switch the green bezel to an aftermarket bezel? Is it easy?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you can get aftermarket bezels for the Tridents in the same way that you can get them for Seiko divers and I don't recall seeing a modded Trident either. Anyway, what's wrong with the green bezel?


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> I don't think you can get aftermarket bezels for the Tridents in the same way that you can get them for Seiko divers and I don't recall seeing a modded Trident either. Anyway, what's wrong with the green bezel?


There's nothing wrong with green bezel but i've never had one before so kinda feeling nervous. Well let's see, very excited. Can't believe i got it that cheap. Any straps you recommend?
I've emailed them asking if they can send me the watch with brown leather strap.
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> There's nothing wrong with green bezel but i've never had one before so kinda feeling nervous. Well let's see, very excited. Can't believe i got it that cheap. Any straps you recommend?
> I've emailed them asking if they can send me the watch with brown leather strap.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want a rubber strap for it check out the Obris Morgan or Borealis Isofrane style ladder straps. Both are great straps at fantastic prices. I also think that a nice nato strap will suit this watch but rather than paying out for a branded C Ward one you can get them much cheaper elsewhere, NatoStrapCo do really good ones and their thicker 3 ring Zulu straps are sweet.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> If you want a rubber strap for it check out the Obris Morgan or Borealis Isofrane style ladder straps. Both are great straps at fantastic prices. I also think that a nice nato strap will suit this watch but rather than paying out for a branded C Ward one you can get them much cheaper elsewhere, NatoStrapCo do really good ones and their thicker 3 ring Zulu straps are sweet.


Thanks will check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had this nice sea green Obris Morgan strap sitting unused in my strap box for a while now, looks like a perfect candidate to break out when the green bezel Trident arrives.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

me also, BigEd


Oranje15 said:


> How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?
> 
> I'm counting at least 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Jomashop has a decent deal on the black baby tuna.

SRP641 - $243 - Seiko Prospex Automatic Black Dial Black Rubber Men's Sports Watch SRP641 - Prospex - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This is for the ladies but I haven't seen a Bedad that cheap. $1,495










JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal

Separate deal for a nice watch at a decent price $2499. Jomashop has it for $4988!









Vulcain 50s Presidents Grey Leather Strap Chronograph Automatic Watch Mens Watch Model: 570157.309L.BN


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The Oris sale on touch of modern is legit. Hundreds less than anywhere else. In fact they have a 46mm 500m Aquis Date black bezel blue dial on a bracelet for 1099. That's crazy good.


Anyone else get a promotion of 25% off any purchase from Touch of Modern? It looks like i can get the black dial Oris Aquis on rubber for $587 and then factor in 4% cash back rebate it turns out to be $563

Should i pull the trigger?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Amuthini said:


> Anyone else get a promotion of 25% off any purchase from Touch of Modern? It looks like i can get the black dial Oris Aquis on rubber for $587 and then factor in 4% cash back rebate it turns out to be $563
> 
> Should i pull the trigger?


If you don't can I have the promotion?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amuthini said:


> Anyone else get a promotion of 25% off any purchase from Touch of Modern? It looks like i can get the black dial Oris Aquis on rubber for $587 and then factor in 4% cash back rebate it turns out to be $563
> 
> Should i pull the trigger?


Nope, did you get an email from them? If you can get an extra 25% off anything in the Oris sale, I say go for it.

Also, check out their new Omega sale. They have a sweet Speedy Pro moon phase.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mech4niq said:


> Jomashop has a decent deal on the black baby tuna.
> 
> SRP641 - $243 - Seiko Prospex Automatic Black Dial Black Rubber Men's Sports Watch SRP641 - Prospex - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Hi,

It is 249$ on Skywatches. Better deal for those not in the USA as Skywatches will ship worldwide for free.

S.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Amuthini said:


> Anyone else get a promotion of 25% off any purchase from Touch of Modern? It looks like i can get the black dial Oris Aquis on rubber for $587 and then factor in 4% cash back rebate it turns out to be $563
> 
> Should i pull the trigger?


How do you get 25% off, a coupon ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mech4niq said:


> Jomashop has a decent deal on the black baby tuna.
> 
> SRP641 - $243 - Seiko Prospex Automatic Black Dial Black Rubber Men's Sports Watch SRP641 - Prospex - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


$220 at jet if you're eligible for coupon


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you don't can I have the promotion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's linked to my touch of modern account not a promo code, so anything i put in my cart 25% off is taken off automatically. I have until Feb 29th to use it, so I'm hoping some other watch deals come up. If I don't see anything I'll PM you i'd hate for it to go to waste.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amuthini said:


> It's linked to my touch of modern account not a promo code, so anything i put in my cart 25% off is taken off automatically. I have until Feb 29th to use it, so I'm hoping some other watch deals come up. If I don't see anything I'll PM you i'd hate for it to go to waste.


$2775 after your coupon. Don't let us down! 

View attachment 7217338


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> Staying on top of this thread is critical for two reasons:
> 
> 1. To make sure you don't miss a great deal
> 2. To have a running list of people to never buy from


There are many members who contribute to this thread, take advantage of the deals, and then sell what they don't want to keep. Why is that a problem?

Ironically, you have likely been added to many "never sell to" lists.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oris Divers 65 at Jet.com for $1282 - $30 for first time buyers = $1252. I'm not sure who is actually selling this via Jet, but if they have it in stock and it ships soon, then this is a decent deal and ~ $100 cheaper than an AD. Jomashop is advertising it for less, but they don't have them in stock and tout shipping in ~ 6 weeks which they cannot deliver (believe me, I tried).

This is a fantastic watch and worth the AD price, never mind getting it for $100 less.

https://jet.com/product/Oris-Divers...733-7707-406/53127079c8574448860ac9bf6d6740d3


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> It's linked to my touch of modern account not a promo code, so anything i put in my cart 25% off is taken off automatically. I have until Feb 29th to use it, so I'm hoping some other watch deals come up. If I don't see anything I'll PM you i'd hate for it to go to waste.


lucky, I got an email but it's only for 20% off.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Carrera for $1875 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Heuer-WAS2111-FC6293-Carrera-White-Dress/dp/B00685PFBK

View attachment 7217954


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Revue Thommen chrono (Valjoux 7750) is Gemnation's deal of the day. $649, or $576 after iConsumer cash back.
View attachment 7219338


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hoping some vets can chime in. Is the recent %10 off helson and %15 off armida the best discounts that have been available for them? Or has there been better? They only hit my radar as of late.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> I got in on the JeanRichard deal, best watch buy every, IMO. It holds its own against my speedy, zenith and IWC.


Wow!!!! How did I miss this one? What was the actual price, like $500 for the 46mm terrascope?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I had to take a screenshot of this. It's an alarm model, right?

View attachment 7219458


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Another one! Now blaming this thread.








WoW Graham Chronofighter 1695 (A real 42mm, nice finishing, not the ridiculous oversize monsters Graham was famous for a few years back).
$1549 (9 styles, some higher priced)
Less 19% from iConsumer
Less 10% coupon RMNEXCLUSIVE10

Graham Men's Watches | WorldofWatches


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Jammy said:


> Revue Thommen chrono (Valjoux 7750) is Gemnation's deal of the day. $649, or $576 after iConsumer cash back.
> View attachment 7219338


Direct from the site:

Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge Classic Mens Watch Model: 16051.6535










Of _course_ there would be an affordable auto blue chrono deal the week I don't have funds available...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Another one! Now blaming this thread.
> 
> View attachment 7219666
> 
> ...


You pulled the trigger? That's a great looking watch, Graham don't seem to get much love or even attention on WUS but that is a great looking piece.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Another one! Now blaming this thread.
> 
> View attachment 7219666
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you can't use that 10% coupon. Only the coupons iConsumer has on their site.

I'm having real difficulty finding their coupons for particular stores. But if I open another web window and Google "iConsumer [Watch store name] coupon codes" I find their link.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Verdict said:


> Direct from the site:
> 
> Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge Classic Mens Watch Model: 16051.6535
> 
> ...


That price is nuts! I may not be able to resist this.

EDIT: Yeah. I couldn't. I was wondering what my big buy out of this iConsumer rebate would be. This is it.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

ShaggyDog said:


> You pulled the trigger? That's a great looking watch, Graham don't seem to get much love or even attention on WUS but that is a great looking piece.


Yep - pulling that trigger soon, too. Never thought I'd see a Graham with a lever that I liked until I saw these. Really, really nice.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ayyyy, Dios mio!!!! I know the description confirms "Stainless steel case, chronograph, alarm and date functions", but that has just GOT to be a mistake! Even at $1950, that would be close to 1/2 the price of what I've ever seen a Fortis Alarm Chrono go for! Either that, or somebody really did score the deal of the century on this one! Of course, I added myself to the "waitlist"....



RyanD said:


> I had to take a screenshot of this. It's an alarm model, right?
> 
> View attachment 7219458


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one caught my eye. World of Watches has an "unworn display model" of the Frederique Constant "Peking to Paris" auto chrono. The 'WINTER125 coupon' and 19.2% iConsumer rebate take the price to *$828.20*. That's a pretty outstanding price if it's in good condition, and the reports here have been that WoW/Watchery's display models are in good shape.

Men's Ltd Ed Vintage Rally Auto Chrono Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I had to take a screenshot of this. It's an alarm model, right?
> 
> View attachment 7219458


What site was this from?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Separate deal for a nice watch at a decent price $2499. Jomashop has it for $4988!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god that Vulcain 50's President didn't show up for that price when I checked the site. I have a soft spot for Vulcains, and I need a third one like I need a hole in my head.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thank god that Vulcain 50's President didn't show up for that price when I checked the site. I have a soft spot for Vulcains, and I need a third one like I need a hole in my head.


It was the deal of the day until 11:59am


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Same price in eBay from two sellers.
> Sweet looking watch though, but I don't seem to be wearing my QUARTZ watches at all lately.


I'll say, though, that the Surveyors aren't just another quartz watch. I had one for awhile (and unfortunately bought it before the price dropped 50%) and the sweeping second hand is mesmerizing. Better than pretty much all of my automatics.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

NYAndrew said:


> Another one! Now blaming this thread.
> 
> View attachment 7219666
> 
> ...


that crown still looks quite monstrous to me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford will be having a Leap Day sale on Monday, Feb. 29.

Coupon code 'LEAPDAY' gets you $229 off ...

... but only of the watches they choose to include in the Leap Day sale event. So we'll see how nice that selection is. Still, that's a significant amount off. It will be interesting if BeFrugal or iConsumer offer that coupon too.


----------



## particleman (Nov 1, 2006)

That's not the alarm model pictured


RyanD said:


> I had to take a screenshot of this. It's an alarm model, right?
> 
> View attachment 7219458


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

It's not a problem. You're free to flip for profit just as I'm free to not buy from you.

But consider what the effect on the world would be if flippers didn't exist: lower prices for everyone else, and more people would get the watches they actually want.



Barry S said:


> There are many members who contribute to this thread, take advantage of the deals, and then sell what they don't want to keep. Why is that a problem?
> 
> Ironically, you have likely been added to many "never sell to" lists.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That price is nuts! I may not be able to resist this.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah. I couldn't. I was wondering what my big buy out of this iConsumer rebate would be. This is it.


While I like the price and the dial, imho, the ML chrono has better finishing.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

So tempted by the Chr Ward C60 Trident 300 with green bezel. On the Euro site it's cheaper at £133 but the EU15 carriage cost is more than the UK rate.

I live within 10 miles of their showroom, so have booked an appointment for Monday.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

particleman said:


> That's not the alarm model pictured


Actually, it is an alarm model. Alarm models have the extra pusher at 8.
http://www.amazon.com/Fortis-636-10-12-Flieger-Automatic-Chronograph/dp/B0002DRN6Y


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think this automatic watch, from a not particularly loved brand here at WUS, looks gorgeous. And the price looks right, too. I just can't justify it, though. Unless I'm going to start changing my watches at mid-day, I've gotta slow down! But in case somebody else feels the same way about it ... here ya go.

http://www.amazon.com/Jacques-Leman...r&keywords=Jacques+Lemans+Liverpool+automatic


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Actually, it is an alarm model. Alarm models have the extra pusher at 8.
> Amazon.com: Fortis 636.10.12 M Men's B-42 Flieger Automatic Alarm Chronograph White Dial Watch: Watches


Actually, actually, actually....that's what we call a "Photoshop Special", LOL! The watch in the image from Gilt.com indeed has the extra pusher at 8pm for the alarm functionality. However......the face of the watch is actually that of the non-alarm model. Where the day of the week window is on their image, the alarm model has a solid marker indicating alarm on/off. Here's my non-alarm version....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Actually, actually, actually....that's what we call a "Photoshop Special", LOL! The watch in the image from Gilt.com indeed has the extra pusher at 8pm for the alarm functionality. However......the face of the watch is actually that of the non-alarm model. Where the day of the week window is on their image, the alarm model has a solid marker indicating alarm on/off. Here's my non-alarm version....


Is this one Photoshopped too?
Fortis 42mm B 42 Flieger Swiss Auto Chrono Alarm Bracelet Watch 636 10 12 M | eBay

Or this one?
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2/b-42-flieger-automatic-alarm-636-10-12-l-01


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Is this one Photoshopped too?
> Fortis 42mm B 42 Flieger Swiss Auto Chrono Alarm Bracelet Watch 636 10 12 M | eBay
> 
> Or this one?
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2/b-42-flieger-automatic-alarm-636-10-12-l-01


Yep, and yep. It would appear they're recycling the same 'stock' photo. Note the extra alarm arrow hand and solid indicator where the day display is in the actual photos on the ebay listing.


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

fuzzysquid said:


> It's not a problem. You're free to flip for profit just as I'm free to not buy from you.
> 
> But consider what the effect on the world would be if flippers didn't exist: lower prices for everyone else, and more people would get the watches they actually want.


As a buyer, I've wanted specific watches in the past that routinely go on sale. In one case I bought it from who I consider to be a flipper. He gave me a price, I accepted and moved on. Had he not sold it to me, I would have had to wait around for a sale or buy it at the non-sale price. The seller was able to make some money and get rid of a watch he didn't want. I was able to buy a watch at a reasonable price and be happy. I wholeheartedly disagree with you that removing flippers would decrease watch prices across the board. The flippers are always taking a risk -- the watch value shoots down, or the buyer scams them out of the watch. No one is ever forced to buy watches from someone at X price. It's always the buyer's choice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ks6177 said:


> Yep, and yep. It would appear they're recycling the same 'stock' photo. Note the extra alarm arrow hand and solid indicator where the day display is in the actual photos on the ebay listing.


I wonder if it's an old Fortis catalog photo. Check out the photos for this one. Either way, it looks like an official Fortis image (that doesn't match the actual watch), and the item description matches. Doesn't really matter now anyway.

Amazon.com: Fortis 636.10.12 L.01 Men's B-42 Flieger Automatic Alarm Chronograph White Dial Watch: Watches


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Longines just came up on all the SWI affiliates. So I saw this one and it caught my eye. Very elegant and clean looking chrono, a few hundreds less that the other places:









Men's Column-Wheel Record Auto Chrono Black Gen. Alligator Beige Dial | World of Watches

Hopefully we start seeing more models. I love the hydros but for now, they just have the quartz.


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I wonder if it's an old Fortis catalog photo. Check out the photos for this one. Either way, it looks like an official Fortis image (that doesn't match the actual watch), and the item description matches. Doesn't really matter now anyway.
> 
> Amazon.com: Fortis 636.10.12 L.01 Men's B-42 Flieger Automatic Alarm Chronograph White Dial Watch: Watches


Looks like it could well be an official photo - weird they didn't have one of the actual watch! Shame, that would have been a cracking deal on the alarm version...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hoping some vets can chime in. Is the recent %10 off helson and %15 off armida the best discounts that have been available for them? Or has there been better? They only hit my radar as of late.


They have sales 2 times each year; one pre-xmas sale from mid-november to end of december and one sale for the chinese new year that just ended.

So you'll have to wait a bit for november 2016!

S.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Now here's a legit, and still active deal on Gilt for a Fortis Chronograph! While the design isn't exactly my cup of tea, it is still a Fortis. And I would have to say it is by far the cheapest 7750 Fortis Chrono I have EVER seen; nets out to $549.12 after $75 off with code EXTRA30 (it's a 30% off code; however, they max it out at $75) and 12% cash back via either FatWallet or Ebates. This really is one helluva deal! Men's Spaceleader Chronograph Watch by FORTIS at Gilt


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Now here's a legit, and still active deal on Gilt for a Fortis Chronograph! While the design isn't exactly my cup of tea, it is still a Fortis. And I would have to say it is by far the cheapest 7750 Fortis Chrono I have EVER seen; nets out to $549.12 after $75 off with code EXTRA30 (it's a 30% off code; however, they max it out at $75) and 12% cash back via either FatWallet or Ebates. This really is one helluva deal! Men's Spaceleader Chronograph Watch by FORTIS at Gilt


Nice find. Actual sold listings on Ebay are in the $600-900 range, so a decent deal for someone that likes it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> It's linked to my touch of modern account not a promo code, so anything i put in my cart 25% off is taken off automatically. I have until Feb 29th to use it, so I'm hoping some other watch deals come up. If I don't see anything I'll PM you i'd hate for it to go to waste.


Thanks for posting this,

I receive all kind of email/promo deals/spam from all the major players listed in this thread and i did not get this code (I searched my email trash for a couple of minutes!).

I had a Oris Aquis in the cart and was thinking about pulling the trigger, but just knowing that they can do another 25% better, it kinda "calmed me" down on this deal.

Here in Canada with our bad exchange rate, we have to get each and every possible discount % on every purchase!

Cheers!

S.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

massdrop is having a clearance bazaar with very limited stock on some real nice watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> It's not a problem. You're free to flip for profit just as I'm free to not buy from you.
> 
> But consider what the effect on the world would be if flippers didn't exist: lower prices for everyone else, and more people would get the watches they actually want.


The point I failed to make is that there is a difference between those who participate in this thread, buy a watch on sale, and decide they don't want to keep it, and those who lurk quietly, buy up as many copies of a sale item as they can (depleting the stock for the rest of us), and list at a higher price.

Your ire is misdirected -- the names you see here are contributing to the hobby for all of us. It's the names you *don't* see...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The davosa Military in the blue dial for $424 is nice


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

El link-o, por favor!



valuewatchguy said:


> The davosa Military in the blue dial for $424 is nice


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> El link-o, por favor!


https://www.massdrop.com/bazaar

In the Men's Style section.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> massdrop is having a clearance bazaar with very limited stock on some real nice watches


where's that at?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/bazaar
> 
> In the Men's Style section.


Thanks for picking up my fumble


dumberdrummer said:


> El link-o, por favor!


Sorry about that I thought I replied with the quote from the previous posting but thankfully Ryan D save the day

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/bazaar
> 
> In the Men's Style section.


Last watch I saw at Massdrop that was a real deal was the wonderful SARB065--'Cocktail Time'. Most of the other deals, especially when shipping was factored in, were lukewarm in terms of being hot deals.

Shipping time can also factor in. That said, I'm less than delighted with Skywatches from Singapore right now, as their tracking, on two watches ordered Jan. 28th as they explained twice to me, stopped in Miami on February 5th--seven hour's drive from our house, after which they say delivery, registered mail via the USPS, doesn't have tracking, which doesn't add up.

They say that customs might be holding it for these past three weeks--hmmm.....Glad I used PayPal--didn't think I'd ever say that..... If and when the watches come in or however this resolves, I'll post to be fair. A month's time should be enough.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Roger that...thank you!



RyanD said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/bazaar
> 
> In the Men's Style section.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sampsonti said:


> massdrop is having a clearance bazaar with very limited stock on some real nice watches


That nice Bulova Military is like 159$ on Amazon.....guess they can do better!!

S.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not exactly a deal but deal related. I bought an Aquis date with the blue dial and blue bezel and I have to say I'm disappointed with the color. I was going to replace my Ball Skindiver with it but now I'm sending it back. 

However, the black on black with blue markers that's on ToM right now is super slick.


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi all, I saw an Oris I really like (Men's Rectangular Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches) and I think its at a great price too ($899 + 10% coupon + 19.2% iconsumer rebate = $648). Jomashop is selling the same watch for $1504 (Oris Rectangular Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 582-7658-4034LS - Limited Edition - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop).

However, I have never purchased from a grey market dealer before, and I have heard many bad things about WOW (147 WORLD OF WATCHES complaints and reviews @ Pissed Consumer, https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/world-watches-2650897.html). However, it looks like there are plenty of people here buying from them, so does anyone think this is a gamble worth taking? Especially since I am not living in US and I cannot return this watch?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Intrigued by the juisko on massdrop but the company hasn't impressed many forum members....

Sent from paradise!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

blueboy85 said:


> Hi all, I saw an Oris I really like (Men's Rectangular Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches) and I think its at a great price too ($899 + 10% coupon + 19.2% iconsumer rebate = $648). Jomashop is selling the same watch for $1504 (Oris Rectangular Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 582-7658-4034LS - Limited Edition - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop).
> 
> However, I have never purchased from a grey market dealer before, and I have heard many bad things about WOW (147 WORLD OF WATCHES complaints and reviews @ Pissed Consumer, https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/world-watches-2650897.html). However, it looks like there are plenty of people here buying from them, so does anyone think this is a gamble worth taking? Especially since I am not living in US and I cannot return this watch?


The usual rule with gray-market sellers is, if you have no problems, it's an easy, smooth transaction.
If you need to do a return, sometimes it can be dicey.

I'm in the process of a return of a $1,000 watch to The Watchery right now (World of Watches sister site). So, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ball is running a pre-order special for this BMW chronometer. You can order it with or without the BMW logo. Pre order price is $1799. Not sure what MSRP is, may be a deal, maybe not, but thought I'd share.

http://shop.ballwatch.ch/shop/product/79-power-reserve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Barry S said:


> The point I failed to make is that there is a difference between those who participate in this thread, buy a watch on sale, and decide they don't want to keep it, and those who lurk quietly....the names you see here are contributing to the hobby for all of us. It's the names you *don't* see...


100 post minimum to view this thread :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Ball is running a pre-order special for this BMW chronometer. You can order it with or without the BMW logo. Pre order price is $1799. Not sure what MSRP is, may be a deal, maybe not, but thought I'd share.
> 
> BALL for BMW POWER RESERVE


That looks like a very fair price for those features. Love the BMW logo on the back glass. Any idea how long the preorder price is going to last?

Edit: I found it. It's good through March 31. Full retail is $3199.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Intrigued by the juisko on massdrop but the company hasn't impressed many forum members....
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Hi,

The Jiusko rep that posted some coupons for Amazon deals on Jiusko watches last year was a great guy. He even PM'd a few coupons for various models if I wanted to pull the trigger and quickly answered all my questions.

However, I did not proceed with the order because some guys here pulled the trigger and were somewhat disappointed with the watch.

It is not that it was bad; it was just okay and had some assembly issues IIRC.

S.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'll say, though, that the Surveyors aren't just another quartz watch. I had one for awhile (and unfortunately bought it before the price dropped 50%) and the sweeping second hand is mesmerizing. Better than pretty much all of my automatics.


You comment actually made me think seriously of getting the watch... Just as I was reading different reviews I discovered that it's 41mm... What a deal breaker, especially for a vintage looking watch.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Can someone share the 10% Coupon code for WOW? It's a bit more than the WINTER50 code that I'd be able to use if I go ahead with the purchase I'm contemplating. Too bad some of these codes don't stack


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

blueboy85 said:


> Hi all, I saw an Oris I really like (Men's Rectangular Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches) and I think its at a great price too ($899 + 10% coupon + 19.2% iconsumer rebate = $648). Jomashop is selling the same watch for $1504 (Oris Rectangular Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch 582-7658-4034LS - Limited Edition - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop).
> 
> However, I have never purchased from a grey market dealer before, and I have heard many bad things about WOW (147 WORLD OF WATCHES complaints and reviews @ Pissed Consumer, https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/world-watches-2650897.html). However, it looks like there are plenty of people here buying from them, so does anyone think this is a gamble worth taking? Especially since I am not living in US and I cannot return this watch?


I have the blue on white version, great watch ( purchased second hand for $850, so that is a great deal).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Can someone share the 10% Coupon code for WOW? It's a bit more than the WINTER50 code that I'd be able to use if I go ahead with the purchase I'm contemplating. Too bad some of these codes don't stack


RMNEXCLUSIVE10


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

taike said:


> RMNEXCLUSIVE10


Thanks taike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Well...I couldn't resist any longer...Gave the iConsumer thing a try...Ordered an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT (silver) from WOW thru their link...got the "last one".

Fingers crossed.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

buldogge said:


> Well...I couldn't resist any longer...Gave the iConsumer thing a try...Ordered an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT (silver) from WOW thru their link...got the "last one".
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


 Has anyone had iconsumer acknowledge the purchase? Mine shipped and still no sign of "pending" cash.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

How much time has passed?

-Mark



Sabadabadoo said:


> Has anyone had iconsumer acknowledge the purchase? Mine shipped and still no sign of "pending" cash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

buldogge said:


> How much time has passed?
> 
> -Mark


36 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

boze said:


> Does the Trident 300 count? If so I then +1 for me!


I purchased! I had a poor experience with a GMT version of the same watch where the GMT hand was OFF by more than 1mm. Can't wait to get this one though.

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

FAQs_iConsumer > General Information_


*How long will it take a transaction to appear in your dashboard?*

Typically less than a week after the purchase ships or travel is complete. If it doesn't show up in 30 days, please report the transaction as missing by dropping us a support ticket.





Sabadabadoo said:


> 36 hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NOT A BARGAIN

UPDATE to whoever is interested in the issue with CreationWatches:

It has been exactly *15 days *since I sent their support and customer-service [both emails] asking bluntly if I'm responsible for the missing watch and asking them to take action since I've been waiting for a month for their "postage investigation". They haven't replied back to this moment.

Since Paypal dispute started [a week ago] they didn't reply to it either.. [Escalated into a claim now]

All emails with Creation Watches were polite and civil "I made sure of that because Paypal could require me to show them"...

It just baffles me how a reputable business front completely ignore their paying customers' emails and payment dispute... Maybe I had high hopes.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

So the orient mako usa from cpl weeks ago from LIW showed up today ... What a beautiful watch .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I gave it a try too. Two days after I got a tracking number from wow, I also got an email from iconsumer about my purchase and my cash back. So far everything looks fine, I obviously haven't received the actual check yet however.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Oranje15 said:


> How many of us pulled the trigger on a green bezel on brown leather strap C60?
> 
> I'm counting at least 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Now here's a legit, and still active deal on Gilt for a Fortis Chronograph! While the design isn't exactly my cup of tea, it is still a Fortis. And I would have to say it is by far the cheapest 7750 Fortis Chrono I have EVER seen; nets out to $549.12 after $75 off with code EXTRA30 (it's a 30% off code; however, they max it out at $75) and 12% cash back via either FatWallet or Ebates. This really is one helluva deal!


Nice find! However, the price is higher as the code expired on 2/19 and the price is plus tax and shipping. Still a good deal for someone who likes the design.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

ok deal for those looking for the *Orient Black Ray Raven 21-Jewel Automatic Dive*. $142.59
Amazon.com: Orient Men's EM65007B Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch: Watches


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> The Christopher Ward half price sale is now on.
> 
> Watches - 50% Off Clearance
> 
> ...


Grrrr, missed out on this awesome deal. the price of the green tirdent seems to have gone up with out of stock early march against it. Thanks for putting this up, I have only just started looking at this thread.
Now I need to get my head around all the various cashback schemes as well.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Trying iconsumer thanks to y'all suggesting it. Coupon at Ashford but the price when applied is $50 more than iconsumer said it would be. Opened a ticket... Not a great first experience so far.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It just baffles me how a reputable business front completely ignore their paying customers' emails and payment dispute... Maybe I had high hopes.


It just baffles me how people like you fail to recognize this is a deals thread, not a discussion thread. Take it elsewhere.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

For anyone that's been looking for a Glycine for awhile now (like I have) I found this on Amazon for $495.00.

Glycine Incursore Automatic:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZGF4FQO?dpID=51OIAmyC-PL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR115%2C160_&refRID=DBRP76Q344ESH8Q3FJXG&ref_=pd_lutyp_simh_2_3


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

bearcats7777 said:


> For anyone that's been looking for a Glycine for awhile now (like I have) I found this on Amazon for $495.00.
> 
> *Glycine Incursore Automatic:*
> 
> Amazon.com: Glycine Incursore Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch Silver Dial Calendar 3874.11-LB: Watches


Not a bad price, but not altogether uncommon either. Jet has one Incursore model listed at $495 too. It seems the Incursore was not one of Glycine's best selling models, so we frequently see them drop to that number. If you can combine that price with a discount code or rebate, you'll come out cheaper than buying it for $495 on Amazon.

It is a good watch though, albeit large. I love my Glycine Ningaloo Reef. Great watch for the money, and it seems to get more wrist time than anything I own. I'm looking to add an Airman to my collection eventually too. I have nothing but good things to say about Glycine.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> NOT A BARGAIN
> 
> UPDATE to whoever is interested in the issue with CreationWatches:
> 
> ...


Regret hearing of your trials with Creation. I've never ordered from them...and unlikely I ever will, now. There are many too many other reliable vendors.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Sub $100

Bulova Men's Marine Star Chronograph Watch w/ Blue Rubber Strap [thewatchery.com] (98B246)
$84.99 after $5 off coupon code WINTER5

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> It just baffles me how people like you fail to recognize this is a deals thread, not a discussion thread. Take it elsewhere.


I think the guy has a legitimate reason for posting about this experience in this thread. This thread is giving a heads up to the deals out there from different sellers and he is just sharing his experience of a certain seller that has been posted up here for their deals. He is just giving feedback to help people make an educated decision as to whether they spring for a deal by that seller or not, I don't think he is hijacking or derailing the thread unnecessarily and I think he even has the courtesy to mark his post as being a 'Not a deal'.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on the Glycines I appreciate it! Now I'm going to have to go and check out the Ningaloo Reef & Airman too...it's getting harder and harder to explain/rationalize every new watch to the wife; guess it's time to start having them shipped to my office instead of the house, LOL!



RidingDonkeys said:


> Not a bad price, but not altogether uncommon either. Jet has one Incursore model listed at $495 too. It seems the Incursore was not one of Glycine's best selling models, so we frequently see them drop to that number. If you can combine that price with a discount code or rebate, you'll come out cheaper than buying it for $495 on Amazon.
> 
> It is a good watch though, albeit large. I love my Glycine Ningaloo Reef. Great watch for the money, and it seems to get more wrist time than anything I own. I'm looking to add an Airman to my collection eventually too. I have nothing but good things to say about Glycine.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

halaku said:


> So the orient mako usa from cpl weeks ago from LIW showed up today ... What a beautiful watch .


Very sharp. Orient makes such a nice diver (I have three!). It will be interesting to see how the "Mako USA" fares. It pushes up the price slighly into a level where it will be competing with a different class of watches and under a different level of scrutiny.

I was tempted to jump on the Long Island deal but had just purchased the NY0040-09W so had to exercise a little self restraint. Hope the promotional pricing becomes the norm...Orient USA, previously the only source, was charging full list.

Regarding the NY0040-09W, I have turned in a shameless fanboy (Thank you, Ammar, aka, *"shmaiz3r"*), even put up the requisite avatar. I'm even taking this opportunity to shamelessly promote a thread I started over on the "Diving Watches" Forum. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-ny0040-09w-luminous-dial-diver-you-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html#post26210882

Back OT, would you please comment on fit and finish of the new bracelet and crystal, as well as, overall impressions. Lovely watch you have and certain one will eventually join my herd!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

After much searching for the best value Frederique Constant FC-303V6B4 I found an authorised AD, Willems jewelier in Sint-Truiden, Belgium. www.juwelier-willems.be for €700 ( $767 or £550 ) Brilliant to deal with from perfect English to great communication and easy to follow tracking with the shipping, only 2 days to Ireland. This watch can be found on some on some "grey sites" for $1895.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop on Nixon Men's A356SW-2244-00 Sentry SS Star Wars Analog Quartz Stainless Steel Vader Black Watch (B013VNWAZU)Currently sells for $180
View attachment 7229730


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry Could anyone confirm that this strap will fit my just ordered C60 trident 38mm watch?
20mm Curved End Swiss Steel Brushed Bracelet Watch Band Heavy Strapfor Seamaster | eBay

thanks


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I have the blue on white version, great watch ( purchased second hand for $850, so that is a great deal).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi, have you got the model number for this watch please?


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

The oris model # was in the original post. It looks like there are 14 current variations on this model (click bottom right corner). I am SO tempted.. there is only one left. Someone please buy it! Seems like an incredible deal for either an Oris or a moonphase, much less both. Also it claims perpetual calendar, but I'm not sure how that works.
01 581 7658 4074-07 5 23 71FC - Oris Rectangular Complication - Oris Rectangular - Culture - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Keeper of Time said:


> It just baffles me how people like you fail to recognize this is a deals thread, not a discussion thread. Take it elsewhere.


The good thing is: This is not your decision. The bad thing is: The post remains.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> The 600 is gone now. 38mm C60 300m for $155 (without VAT)-
> 
> C60 Trident 300 - 38mm Watches - 50% Off Clearance


Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Barn0081 said:


> hi, have you got the model number for this watch please?


Model is
01 582 7658 4071-07 5 23 70FC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Massdrop now has the Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for 314.99 and 7.50 shipping. Currently at 324.99 but 6 more needed for the 314.99 price.not the greatest deal but not bad if you're in the market for an Alpinist.


----------



## cc2867 (Jan 31, 2016)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Massdrop now has the Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for 314.99 and 7.50 shipping. Currently at 324.99 but 6 more needed for the 314.99 price.not the greatest deal but not bad if you're in the market for an Alpinist.


315 has been unlocked. I disagree about this not being a good deal, I've been eyeing this one for a while and have been close to pulling the trigger on a used one for the same price. Has it been available for less before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiantTortoise (Oct 10, 2015)

cc2867 said:


> 315 has been unlocked. I disagree about this not being a good deal, I've been eyeing this one for a while and have been close to pulling the trigger on a used one for the same price. Has it been available for less before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good deal. Just not stunning as its frequently on Amazon for about $340-$350 with free shipping. So you're saving about $30. So it's a good deal, just to me nothing to write home about.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Sorry if I was slightly misunderstood. This Alpinist at $322.49 (I'm including shipping) is a good deal, just not the greatest as GiantTortoise stated in his reply. I know some look at camelcamelcamel for price history but I know their lowest price on some items (especially from third parties) is incorrect. I bought the SARB065 Cocktail time in December 2015 for $280 from a third party seller on Amazon with free shipping. I still have the Alpinist on my wish list and I know I've seen it for right at $300 with free shipping, I'm just pinching my pennies.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Worldofwatches has this Brietling for $2050; they call it a women's watch, but it's 38mm. WINTER200 + iConsumer cash back take it down to $1460.

Women's Superocean Heritage Auto Brown Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Worldofwatches has this Accutron Gemeni for $330. RMNEXCLUSIVE10 + iConsumer cash back take it down to $230, which is a great price for a Unitas-powered watch.

Men's Gemini Mechanical Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Killarney said:


> After much searching for the best value Frederique Constant FC-303V6B4 I found an authorised AD, Willems jewelier in Sint-Truiden, Belgium. www.juwelier-willems.be for €700 ( $767 or £550 ) Brilliant to deal with from perfect English to great communication and easy to follow tracking with the shipping, only 2 days to Ireland. This watch can be found on some on some "grey sites" for $1895.


Wow, does that ever scratch my itches.


----------



## cc2867 (Jan 31, 2016)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Sorry if I was slightly misunderstood. This Alpinist at $322.49 (I'm including shipping) is a good deal, just not the greatest as GiantTortoise stated in his reply. I know some look at camelcamelcamel for price history but I know their lowest price on some items (especially from third parties) is incorrect. I bought the SARB065 Cocktail time in December 2015 for $280 from a third party seller on Amazon with free shipping. I still have the Alpinist on my wish list and I know I've seen it for right at $300 with free shipping, I'm just pinching my pennies.


Sorry if I came off harsh, I've been wanting this one for a while and seeing it priced new similar to that used got me a little excited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Worldofwatches has this Accutron Gemeni for $330. RMNEXCLUSIVE10 + iConsumer cash back take it down to $230, which is a great price for a Unitas-powered watch.
> 
> Men's Gemini Mechanical Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


That's a whooping $100 off the cheapest online price [checked thoroughly].
Solid watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Watchery dropped the price on Bulova Calibrators.

$409.99 for leather strap before coupons and cashback.
Accutron by Bulova 63B160 Watches,Men's Calibrator Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Dress Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches

$449.99 for the bracelet version before coupons and cashback.
Accutron by Bulova 63B161 Watches,Men's Calibrator Automatic Silver-Tone Textured Dial, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches

I recommend the bracelet version. It's a really nice, solid watch for this price.


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Massdrop now has the Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for 314.99 and 7.50 shipping. Currently at 324.99 but 6 more needed for the 314.99 price.not the greatest deal but not bad if you're in the market for an Alpinist.


Does Massdrop source direct from Japan, like a drop shipper? I mean, do people usually get hit with customs on top of price+shipping?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

brahman said:


> Does Massdrop source direct from Japan, like a drop shipper? I mean, do people usually get hit with customs on top of price+shipping?


I just received the cocktail time from them and I had no aditional fees.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

Massdrop have the seiko fifty five fathoms snz for $125 shipped to the UK. Seems like a bargain compared to the UK online retailer price of £220


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Uk_browning said:


> Massdrop have the seiko fifty five fathoms snz for $125 shipped to the UK. Seems like a bargain compared to the UK online retailer price of £220


I was looking for a price on the brown version the other day, I think the best UK based price (as opposed to import) I saw at the moment was £140 on Amazon. A price of $125 sounds sweet but if you get hit with customs charges it would take a bit of the shine off of it.


----------



## chompchomp (Dec 30, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks no one is going to see those alleged 30% Iconsumer rebates? Definitely sounds like a case of too good to be true to me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

chompchomp said:


> Am I the only one who thinks no one is going to see those alleged 30% Iconsumer rebates? Definitely sounds like a case of too good to be true to me.


I'm with you, never liked these cashback sites.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

brahman said:


> Does Massdrop source direct from Japan, like a drop shipper? I mean, do people usually get hit with customs on top of price+shipping?


Massdrop does not drop ship. They do the group buy and then breakup for shipment from their fulfillment center in US. You are essentially buying from a US seller.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I think we are used to the Amazon standards when shopping but cash back sites just don't work that way. If it is your first time, please be patient. I have used fatwallet before and you have to wait 90 days for the money to be deposited. For iconsumer specifically, the site states in their FAQ section that you should allow them 1 week after your watch ships. If you don't see anything after a few weeks, then contact them. I think you guys are not being fair and are expecting Amazon-like service on a business model that does not operate that way.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> I'm with you, never liked these cashback sites.


BeFrugal is legit. I have no experience with any of the other sites yet. I hope Iconsumer comes through for everyone.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Agreed. I've used BeFrugal, Ebates and FatWallet successfully. What you all need to keep in mind is that you will most likely NOT see a thin dime from any of these cash back sites until (at the very least) the minimum merchandise return period has expired after your purchase from the respective site you made the purchase from. These cash back sites are not in the business of giving money away only to have buyers returning their goods.



colgex said:


> I think we are used to the Amazon standards when shopping but cash back sites just don't work that way. If it is your first time, please be patient. I have used fatwallet before and you have to wait 90 days for the money to be deposited. For iconsumer specifically, the site states in their FAQ section that you should allow them 1 week after your watch ships. If you don't see anything after a few weeks, then contact them. I think you guys are not being fair and are expecting Amazon-like service on a business model that does not operate that way.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah...I'm in no way "worried". I have used Fatwallet for a long time, successfully...and I just started using BeFrugal a little while ago, because of this thread.

I haven't received a dime from BeFrugal yet (looks like mid-April at the earliest)...but...I will.

No doubt iConsumer will pan out much the same.

-Mark in St. Louis



dumberdrummer said:


> Agreed. I've used BeFrugal, Ebates and FatWallet successfully. What you all need to keep in mind is that you will most likely NOT see a thin dime from any of these cash back sites until (at the very least) the minimum merchandise return period has expired after your purchase from the respective site you made the purchase from. These cash back sites are not in the business of giving money away only to have buyers returning their goods.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Xetum is having a 40% off sale on all current models.
https://www.xetum.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Citizen Corso BM7100-59E *Eco-Drive (no battery changes), 41mm, sapphire, 100M WR

MSRP $300 *$225 at Amazon * *Flash Sale until 3/1 at Jomashop $147.38

*


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> I was looking for a price on the brown version the other day, I think the best UK based price (as opposed to import) I saw at the moment was £140 on Amazon. A price of $125 sounds sweet but if you get hit with customs charges it would take a bit of the shine off of it.


Thanks ShaggyDog, I couldn't resist. Whilst I am waiting for a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage to came up I needed a space filler ;-). I will let you know how it pans out.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a few dozen watches and probably none get as many 'appropriate' positive comments as this "Limited Edition" Seiko SRP453 does. Not sure just how 'limited' it is (supposedly 1300 pieces) as it's 2013 issue and still 'out there'-- but I have seen it priced above $500. Amazon has it for $498, there's one on E Bay for $354, Blue Dial has it for $469, Bonanza for $768.25! But I don't recall seeing it at $299 in a couple years with free shipping, as Long Island watch has it right now. We're off on an eight day cruise and this watch will probably be worn 90% of the time and I wear it at work quite a bit as well. If you told me a blue watch would become a favorite of mine, I'd might have thought you a gay, happy fellow and said 'But not for me!'

While Long Island Watch has some other good photos of it, it's one of those watches that "the picture/s doesn't do it justice"

Seiko Limited Edition Superior Blue Diver with new 24-Jewel Automatic Movement #SRP453


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I have a few dozen watches and probably none get as many 'appropriate' positive comments as this "Limited Edition" Seiko SRP453 does. Not sure just how 'limited' it is, as it's 2013 issue and still 'out there', but I have seen it priced above $500. Amazon has it for $498, there's one on E Bay for $354, Blue Dial has it for $469, Bonanza for $768.25! But I don't recall seeing it at $299 in a couple years with free shipping, as Long Island watch has it right now. We're off on an eight day cruise and this watch will probably be worn 90% of the time and I wear it at work quite a bit as well.
> 
> While Long Island Watch has some other good photos of it, it's one of those watches that "the picture/s doesn't do it justice"
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Superior Blue Diver with new 24-Jewel Automatic Movement #SRP453


Interesting looking watch. It is out of stock though.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

GtrainG said:


> Interesting looking watch. It is out of stock though.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Ouch--apologies and thanks for pointing that out. I see now that they have a 'waiting list'--as a company, they have a pretty good reputation, if one wants to give up their e mail on a chance...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Watch-Code on Ebay has the Citizen NY2300-09G Promaster Automatic 200m for approx USD$99.00 delivered (AUD$138.00)
That's a USD$13.00 reduction from when I posted it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

chompchomp said:


> Am I the only one who thinks no one is going to see those alleged 30% Iconsumer rebates? Definitely sounds like a case of too good to be true to me.











I have it in writing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vector99 (Feb 28, 2016)

i know it all comes down to personal taste but breitling chronomat 44 flying fish on rubber after 10% off and iconsumer 19.2% cash back gets you to $3140. Which seems like a great deal for the flagship breitling line with B1 in house movement for just over $3K.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Karan Kohli said:


> Sorry Could anyone confirm that this strap will fit my just ordered C60 trident 38mm watch?
> 20mm Curved End Swiss Steel Brushed Bracelet Watch Band Heavy Strapfor Seamaster | eBay
> 
> thanks


Doesn't look like you've gotten an answer yet. I'm pretty sure the 38mm has a 20mm lug to lug width and the 43 (which I purchased) has a 22mm lug to lug width.

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Karan Kohli said:


> Sorry Could anyone confirm that this strap will fit my just ordered C60 trident 38mm watch?
> 20mm Curved End Swiss Steel Brushed Bracelet Watch Band Heavy Strapfor Seamaster | eBay
> 
> thanks


That bracelet looks like it has solid end links, so it is extremely unlikely to fit the CW case, regardless of lug width.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm a sucker for 3-6-9-12 dials. That I will one day own the 39mm Rolex Explorer is a near-certainty (I have a Bagelsport version on the way now ... heh-heh).

This Giorgio Fedon automatic watch in a Touch of Modern sale, the Fedonmatic IX, kind of intrigues me. $179.99. It only says it's a "Japanese automatic movement."

But I think it may look cheap up close and in the flesh.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-823be97ab744/fedonmatic-ix-automatic-gfbt001

The Fedonmatic VI at $149.99 looks pretty good too, at least from afar.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-823be97ab744/fedonmatic-vi-automatic-gfbh002

If I had one of those 25% off ToM deals, maybe ...

EDIT: They at least state on the Fedonmatic VI that it's a Seiko movement, an SII Y675.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...Touch of Modern...


What is this nonsense? You have to sign up before you can even browse? Who do they think they are?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> ... Who do they think they are?


An online liquidator?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> What is this nonsense? You have to sign up before you can even browse? Who do they think they are?


Same with Massdrop. It's the new online business model. Register to browse, and we'll start spamming you immediately. I fought it for a long time, but finally succumbed a few weeks ago.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Same with Massdrop. It's the new online business model. Register to browse, and we'll start spamming you immediately. I fought it for a long time, but finally succumbed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


I remember a member posting here about a free spam filter service a long time ago called *33mail.com *and I've been using it ever since. What a Godsend!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

It isn't really spam, it is their advertisements. However, it does come in massive amounts. Without reading those emails daily, I wouldn't have much to contribute here. So eventually I saw it as a necessary evil. 

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Another sub-$1000 Raymond Weil and this time it is a chronograph! (See product shot below.)
Raymond Weil Parsifal W1 Mens Swiss Chronograph Automatic Watch 7260-ST-00308 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Xetum is having a 40% off sale on all current models.
> https://www.xetum.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Already mentioned in post #2265


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

50% of Breitling Chronomat GMT 44 yeah yeah giddy up!

http://www.authenticwatches.com/breitling-chronomat-44-gmt-ab0420b9-bb56-375a.html#.VtK5Qp-ubqB


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Really 49% of Breitling Galactic?? Wowsers..lol..

http://www.authenticwatches.com/breitling-galactic-36-a3733012-c824.html#.VtK8F5-ubqA


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

You can bet they are display models or else anything but new.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Same with Massdrop. It's the new online business model. Register to browse, and we'll start spamming you immediately. I fought it for a long time, but finally succumbed a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Blimey. I think I should have stayed under my rock!

Is it turns out, Touch of Modern will let you in after entering a completely fake email address and password, so all is right with the world. For now at least.

Anyway back to lurking until I spot something...


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> I think the guy has a legitimate reason for posting about this experience in this thread. This thread is giving a heads up to the deals out there from different sellers and he is just sharing his experience of a certain seller that has been posted up here for their deals. He is just giving feedback to help people make an educated decision as to whether they spring for a deal by that seller or not, I don't think he is hijacking or derailing the thread unnecessarily and I think he even has the courtesy to mark his post as being a 'Not a deal'.


I agree 100% with ShaggyDog. Deal is one thing but it is no deal if that is a scam.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> It just baffles me how people like you fail to recognize this is a deals thread, not a discussion thread. Take it elsewhere.


Uh oh, the hall monitor is here!

Seriously, part of this thread is relaying our experiences with vendors. It happens all the time, and most of us welcome it. Shmaiz3r contributes a lot to this thread, and many of us are following his situation. The outcome of his situation will absolutely affect whether or not many of us do business with CreationWatches, and certainly whether or not we post deals from them.


----------



## Vector99 (Feb 28, 2016)

sweetswisssteel said:


> 50% of Breitling Chronomat GMT 44 yeah yeah giddy up


WOW will cost you about $1k less than this after coupon and iconsumer cash back


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

If you use your Amex on Ashford, you get another $50 OFF everything over $250, no matter what other coupons you've applied.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> I'm with you, never liked these cashback sites.


To take this one step further, I appreciate the hard work that people put into these deals (the research, multiple websites, posting, dealing with criticism, etc.) but I can't consider it the final price AFTER the rebate. Websites are finicky and we don't know the cash back timeframe. It's too nebulous for my tastes. But that's okay because it's my choice if I want to take advantage.

I still look at it as "X amount is coming out of my account". That being said the cashback (if and when you get it) makes a nice little slush fund when it arrives! That might be worth it alone... Just my .02 cents

(Only posting because I'm probably not the only feeling this way)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My wife and I use Ebates. We started in 2007 and made $1200. It's free and and we get a check or Amazon gift card every 90 days. I have not tried any other cashback sites but I know others are having positive experiences.

Risk= 0
Reward = $1,200
No brainier for me.

My $.02



blowfish89 said:


> I'm with you, never liked these cashback sites.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> What is this nonsense? You have to sign up before you can even browse? Who do they think they are?


Create a Hotmail, Yahoo or GMail account that you use for nothing except online places where they ask you for an email.

It keeps your real email account as clutter-free as you want it to be, and consolidates the other stuff. I have one and its spam folder now has about 5,000 emails.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

dsbe90 said:


> To take this one step further, I appreciate the hard work that people put into these deals (the research, multiple websites, posting, dealing with criticism, etc.) but I can't consider it the final price AFTER the rebate. Websites are finicky and we don't know the cash back timeframe. It's too nebulous for my tastes. But that's okay because it's my choice if I want to take advantage.
> 
> I still look at it as "X amount is coming out of my account". That being said the cashback (if and when you get it) makes a nice little slush fund when it arrives! That might be worth it alone... Just my .02 cents
> 
> ...


Agreed, I don't even consider rebates, other than rebate at the register, when I am looking at the price of a product. The companies that process the rebates are frequently paid more to reject the claims than to grant the claims.

If I receive a rebate, that I apply for, I am pleasantly surprised, If I don't get a rebate, I am not particularly surprised. However, I will not consider the rebate when price comparing (Ok, sometimes I will; but, when I do, I consider the rebate at no more than 1/4 face value, based on how often they are granted).


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

*The Mickeypocalypse begins at dawn......*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

No the coupon does work.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Another sub-$1000 Raymond Weil and this time it is a chronograph! (See product shot below.)
> Raymond Weil Parsifal W1 Mens Swiss Chronograph Automatic Watch 7260-ST-00308 - Inventory Adjusters
> 
> View attachment 7239706


Men's Parsifal Chronograph Black Genuine Aligator | World of Watches

I've seen it every now and then on popular GM sites. With cashback + coupon, it is cheaper than $999


----------



## CleMike (Feb 12, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It isn't really spam, it is their advertisements. However, it does come in massive amounts. Without reading those emails daily, I wouldn't have much to contribute here. So eventually I saw it as a necessary evil.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


If you use Gmail and have labels enabled it should put all the advertising stuff you've signed up for in a "promos" folder. Makes it really easy to just flick through that folder once a day and your actual correspondence doesn't get buried.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Uh oh, the hall monitor is here!
> 
> Seriously, part of this thread is relaying our experiences with vendors. It happens all the time, and most of us welcome it. Shmaiz3r contributes a lot to this thread, and many of us are following his situation. The outcome of his situation will absolutely affect whether or not many of us do business with CreationWatches, and certainly whether or not we post deals from them.


No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


Driven away many members? Or it is just that people come on here and contribute to this thread for a bit and then once they've bought their watches stay away from it because they aren't in a buying mode anymore?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


Dude chill, I don't know where are you getting your analytics from lol. We will post deals, occasionally someone will drop a wrist shot or a caution with X site or Y model, if it was faulty. After all, it is the Heads Up! thread, no?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Leap year $229 discount watches are up on Ashford. There are some decent deals, particularly for the ladies.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/new-arrivals/cat320026.cid

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


So if we keep this up, will you leave? 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Something a little different from Hamilton in the pilot's watch category:

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655723 Men's Watch

Interesting caseback with International Phonetic Alphabet engraved.

$499 with code FEBSAVE -- at least $200 more everywhere else. Also, choose your cash back site. 6% Befrugal, 9.6% iConsumer. Both have that coupon.

Strange behavior from Ashford site -- the link only seems to work if you copy and paste it.

*EDIT: Apparently, Ashford does not allow coupon codes on sale items so the price is $573.60. *


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Link not working! :/


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Something a little different from Hamilton in the pilot's watch category:
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655723 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


now thats a good looking watch


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


Sorry, couldn't help but pile on.

From Merriam-Webster:

*forum*

*c : a medium (as a newspaper or online service) of open discussion or expression of ideas*


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


As Mike said, these posts will remain. All constructive input is welcome in this thread, to include seller and product feedback. If this annoys you maybe you should stop shouting at the TV and change the channel.


----------



## ice_nyne (May 11, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


It appears your opinion is in the minority, bud. You may have to find a new site to haunt if you don't like it.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> Link not working! :/


Strange. Apparent glitch with Ashford site I've seen before.

Search by reference number from Ashford home page.

h76655723

The link seems to work if you copy and paste it -- at least in Safari.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655723 Men's Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I was just thinking that this thread has been much more positive in general this year than at certain times in the past. Don't let a few negative comments ruin it. Everybody keep up the good work!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The only negativity I found from this thread is my bank account. And I hold all of you responsible. :-|


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> The only negativity I found from this thread is my bank account. And I hold all of you responsible. :-|


Shelf space too, all the boxes!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


This is a discussion thread (about deals), it is not a deals board. You should participate more on WUS, instead of just deal hunting.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Now back to work! Enough of this chit-chat! Get back in the mines and chisel out some deals, slaves! **** whhhha-chiiiih*****


----------



## cc2867 (Jan 31, 2016)

Only downside I have with this thread is the time I spend trying to keep up with it makes it hard to search out my own bargain leads...wait, I should shut my mouth and just enjoy the perks of your work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Something a little different from Hamilton in the pilot's watch category:
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655723 Men's Watch
> 
> ...


Only $24 more for the bracelet version:

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655123 Men's Watch

I know the general rule is "get the bracelet now or overpay for it later" but damn, that distressed leather just looks so right on that watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's deal of the day is a Grovana automatic dress watch, model 1190.2528. $306.36 after iConsumer rebate (which I think gets halved after today). That's about $150 clear of anybody else.

Grovana Mens Watch Model: 1190.2528

Not a bad looking watch at all. I'd like to know what the "Swiss automatic movement" in it is. An ETA? A Sellita?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's deal of the day is a Grovana automatic dress watch, model 1190.2528. $306.36 after iConsumer rebate (which I think gets halved after today). That's about $150 clear of anybody else.
> 
> Grovana Mens Watch Model: 1190.2528
> 
> Not a bad looking watch at all. I'd like to know what the "Swiss automatic movement" in it is. An ETA? A Sellita?


I think 26 jewels should be an SW200.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Grovana used to use ETA in a lot of its watches, but I noticed on the backside picture on the rotor is says 26 jewels, so it looks like a sellita SW200?


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> *The Mickeypocalypse begins at dawn......*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! The rodent abomination will incur the wrath of some and drive off posters and be too upsetting and divert us too much from the straight and narrow of rigid mail box sale flier postings and cause much harm and gnashing and clenched teeth and lead to division and much comment on what things are supposed to be with little tolerance or patience or enough sense to do the obvious freakin' thing and just be less sensitive and this monster will carry plague and cause genetic mutation on sight... and stuff or even bring down ordered society and waken the dead!

Where can I get one?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the post! Great looking watch! For some reason, FEBSAVE isn't working for me. Acknowledges the code, but I still get a price of $573. Anyone else having this issue?



Barry S said:


> $499 with code FEBSAVE -- at least $200 more everywhere else. Also, choose your cash back site. 6% Befrugal, 9.6% iConsumer. Both have that coupon.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> *The Mickeypocalypse begins at dawn......*


The bracelet has been sized. The photo composition has been considered.

Do we want a sustained, day-long attack? Or a full-frontal assault at the same time?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Thanks for the post! Great looking watch! For some reason, FEBSAVE isn't working for me. Acknowledges the code, but I still get a price of $573. Anyone else having this issue?


Apparently, the code doesn't work on sale items. 

"Coupon FEBSAVE Is Applied. All applicable items have been discounted, please note certain items e.g. those on sale cannot receive additional discounts."

Sorry.

Applying it to most of their non-sale items is certainly no great bargain.

So much for Ashford.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Ah, OK, cool, thanks! I think I may still get it, even at the $573.



Barry S said:


> Disneydave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the post! Great looking watch! For some reason, FEBSAVE isn't working for me. Acknowledges the code, but I still get a price of $573. Anyone else having this issue?
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The bracelet has been sized. The photo composition has been considered.
> 
> Do we want a sustained, day-long attack? Or a full-frontal assault at the same time?


I think given the time zones that we're all in, it's likely to be an all day attack. Unless we pick a UTC time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the Raymond Weil Tradition quartz watch, model 5578-STC-00300, for *$292.64* with iConsumer rebate through today.

That beats a good Jomashop price by about $50, and I don't recall seeing this watch for under $300 before. I do need a white dresser... hmm.....

https://www.areatrend.com/raymond-weil-5578-stc-00300-watch-1681951067.aspx


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do we want a sustained, day-long attack? Or a full-frontal assault at the same time?


Yes. :-d


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Martian Smartwatch for $35, a plain analog quartz watch with a small notification screen (syncs with Apple and Android). Regularly $129.
https://nowiknow.stacksocial.com/sales/martian-notifier-smartwatch
There is also a nice Youtube review on this by Pocketnow.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Ah, OK, cool, thanks! I think I may still get it, even at the $573.


It's well over $700 everywhere else so still a good deal. Just disappointing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Yes. :-d


I am confident our movement will gain adherents from outside of the Heads Up thread.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


It annoys you that much, seek out your own deals. Problem solved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Laing's Aragon Watches (The Artist Formerly Known as Android) Virtuoso line looks like it deserves a look. Titanium chronograph dive watches with Valjoux 7750 movements for $780. Dials are red, blue or purple, (ah, that Wing) and the case size is 48mm with 18mm thickness (ah, that Wing). But the use of Ti likely mitigates some of the weight of the thing. Really like the case and bracelet; not sure how I feel about the bolt-looking things on the bezel. And the dial isn't my chrono preference. But for the content of what it is, it's priced right.

The ones more calling to me are the Virtuoso non-chrono divers. ETA 2824 movements; these are stainless steel,$500. Both the chronos and non-chronos have helium valves; signed, screw-down crowns and are rated to 1000m water resistance(!!). They seem to be limited models of only 50 or 100 per color.

The thing you always have to worry about with Wing's watches is, are they suddenly going to end up costing 50% less a week after you buy? His pricing (at least in the Android days) is volatile, and tends to undermine those who buy his watches. But with 7750 and 2824 movements involved here, I'm guessing there is less of a chance of that.

VIRTUOSO


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Laing's Aragon Watches (The Artist Formerly Known as Android) Virtuoso line looks like it deserves a look. Titanium chronograph dive watches with Valjoux 7750 movements for $780. Dials are red, blue or purple, (ah, that Wing) and the case size is 48mm with 18mm thickness (ah, that Wing). But the use of Ti likely mitigates some of the weight of the thing. Really like the case and bracelet; not sure how I feel about the bolt-looking things on the bezel. And the dial isn't my chrono preference. But for the content of what it is, it's priced right.
> 
> The ones more calling to me are the Virtuoso non-chrono divers. ETA 2824 movements; these are stainless steel,$500. Both the chronos and non-chronos have helium valves; signed, screw-down crowns and are rated to 1000m water resistance(!!). They seem to be limited models of only 50 or 100 per color.
> 
> ...


A bit too large for me, but that's a clever, functional design. According to CW, divers use the small seconds hand to verify that the watch is running. The larger second hand without a scale would be easier to see.

That's a lot of content for $780.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

*Some poor, foolish soul kicked off the Mickeypocalypse early!

*


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

ice_nyne said:


> It appears your opinion is in the minority, bud. You may have to find a new site to haunt if you don't like it.


Minority rarely post. I don't any more.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> *Some poor, foolish soul kicked off the Mickeypocalypse early!
> 
> *


Consider it the first pitty-pats of sprinkling rain before the Category 5 hurricane.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

wildpack said:


> Minority rarely post. I don't any more.


If your problem with the thread is "those people talk to each other, instead of just posting deal after deal silently..."


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

There was a Revue Thommen triple calendar moonphase once for less but this is much better finished imo. The casework on this watch punches above its msrp. Men's Les Classiques Auto Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches










A little over $800 with CB + coupons for this one.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Really appreciate all the deals posted, but a polite request : Cash back + coupon deals make this thread incredibly difficult to navigate for non-US based forum members. Lots of the rebate sites are US only, so only listing a price 'with coupons included' makes it indecipherable whether it's a deal or not for those outside CONUS. 

It's really useful when people list the 'rest of the world' price as well as the US 'once you use CashBackSite X' price


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Really appreciate all the deals posted, but a polite request : Cash back + coupon deals make this thread incredibly difficult to navigate for non-US based forum members. Lots of the rebate sites are US only, so only listing a price 'with coupons included' makes it indecipherable whether it's a deal or not for those outside CONUS.
> 
> It's really useful when people list the 'rest of the world' price as well as the US 'once you use CashBackSite X' price


Totally agree. Cashback sites is not the norm yet.. only few people use it. Most of them are here if there is real deal on the watch site like Ashford, World of Watches, Chris Ward, etc. Not the other ways to earn more through cash back sites and all. It actually comes across of promotion of cashback sites (when I know its not), you can get this watch for $XXX if you go through this Cashback site which is not the right way to post a deal IMO. Should be more like, this watch is sale for $XXX and if you use cashback site, you can reduce it further to $XXX.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

The polite counterargument is that, when a deal is posted as the lowest possible value, one can just click the link and add the coupon to determine what is the value without cashback.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial | World of Watches








$849.99 - 10% with coupon RMNEXCLUSIVE10 = $765.

If you are going to save more by using the hated cash back sites, remember that today is the last day for the higher rate and that you can only use the coupons listed on their site. It will probably be WINTER75 for $75 off.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Men's Les Classiques Black Genuine Leather Gunmetal Dial | World of Watches










$198 with coupon RMNEXCLUSIVE10. This one would make a nice back up dressy quartz. Look at how beautiful the finishing is:


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

colgex said:


> The polite counterargument is that, when a deal is posted as the lowest possible value, one can just click the link and add the coupon to determine what is the value without cashback.


True, and that's what I (and by the looks of it many of us) have been doing. But it gets fairly tedious after the 79th time you've clicked only to find that the deal is not a deal compared to what you already know the item goes for, unless you just happen to be based in Austin, Texas and be using TexasCoupons.com 

FWIW site-internal coupons are fine, it's just the ones that require you to use BeFrugal etc that cause grief.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


I am glad that you have already been called out for this, so I don't need to. Maybe it's best to relax more and move on if you don't like it, many of us actually like the discussion as well as the deals. Maybe you want to start a thread for miserable buggers that is entitled "deals and strictly no chat". That way you never have to read another post about a deal scam or a pic of a new watch arriving etc.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Leap year $229 discount watches are up on Ashford. There are some decent deals, particularly for the ladies.
> 
> Leap Year Event watches
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Thanks so much for reminding me about this sale!!! I ended up getting the Bulova Accutron white ceramic ladies' diamond watch for $112 after LEAPYEAR coupon for my girl! (It can go cheaper w/ Mr. Rebates 6% rebate that is allowing this leapyear coupon!) This is beyond a steal. I literally saw this watch on 'sale' in a recent trip to Puerto Rico at the Mall of America high end jewelry store for $1100 and it looked SOOO good. Hell, cheapest I've seen this watch go for ever on the grey market has been like $300. This is a monster deal so if you have a wife, gf or special woman in your life that would love a high end white ceramic (real) diamonds ladies watch... this is a NO brainer!!!! 
Bulova Accutron Mirador 65R137 Women's Watch


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

It's the 29th in Moscow. I'm waiting to see Mickey here. ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/******wruw-right-now-show-em-1092488-1290.html#post26420890


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Thanks so much for reminding me about this sale!!! I ended up getting the Bulova Accutron white ceramic ladies' diamond watch for $112 after LEAPYEAR coupon for my girl! (It can go cheaper w/ Mr. Rebates 6% rebate that is allowing this leapyear coupon!) This is beyond a steal. I literally saw this watch on 'sale' in a recent trip to Puerto Rico at the Mall of America high end jewelry store for $1100 and it looked SOOO good. Hell, cheapest I've seen this watch go for ever on the grey market has been like $300. This is a monster deal so if you have a wife, gf or special woman in your life that would love a high end white ceramic (real) diamonds ladies watch... this is a NO brainer!!!!
> Bulova Accutron Mirador 65R137 Women's Watch


Nice find!
I actually peeked again at the event page and found another good price for a female's BULOVA Accutron as well.
Watch should be $130 after applying *LEAPYEAR *and can be less if you use a cashback site.. This price is appx $110 lower than cheapest price online.

Smaller case at 32mm with SS bracelet [supposedly lighter]. Should look nice on a leather strap too.
*LINK HERE

ashford.com/us/watches/bulova-accutron/pemberton/63R139.pid
*
Here's a non-studio photo from eBay [apologies for huge size].


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Nice find!
> I actually peeked again at the event page and found another good price for a female's BULOVA Accutron as well.
> Watch should be $130 after applying *LEAPYEAR *and can be less if you use a cashback site.. This price is appx $110 lower than cheapest price online.
> 
> ...


Here's a funny note on Ashford's pricing strategy:

They've been selling this watch for months on their eBay account [50 sold] for *$239*.. But it's priced at *$360 *as a sale price at their website before applying their event coupon.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Bother, edited and removed, *Gaspode's* post below explains Amazon page not is not accurate.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Ashford seems to be having a sale on Hamilton. Don't know much about Hamilton so not sure if these prices are worthy of the thread but no harm no foul
Hamilton at Ashford


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Here's a funny note on Ashford's pricing strategy:
> 
> They've been selling this watch for months on their eBay account [50 sold] for *$239*.. But it's priced at *$360 *as a sale price at their website before applying their event coupon.


I like to cross reference sales prices with eBay prices as well. I've seen many times that these "sales" aren't really that much of a discount. Sometimes the Ashford or WoW eBay store is less than the sales price.

Not only that but I've figured out that many of these watches are on cyclic sales pricing. As in the start high then go lower until they're on "clearance". Once they get sold out, they're restocked and the cycle begins again.

Im currently investigation a mathematical model for this pricing strategy, which could predict when certain pieces go on sale.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I think one of the reasons for the cyclical pricing is due to advertising regulations about sale prices. I know that here in the UK if you want to say for example that your item is 70% off in a sale then it has to have been sold by you visibly at the full price for a certain number of days in a certain time period (ie perhaps in the past year it needs to have been on sale for a period of 12 weeks at the higher price to allow you to then claim that your lower price is XX% off of the full price). Those are just figures that I've guessed at but it works on that principle. I think that is why for some places you might see about item listed at a fairly high uncompetitive price for a while only for it then to be slashed to the price that the retailer really wanted to sell it at enabling them to list it as whatever percent off.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeknodathon said:


> Where can I get one?


They're still available, but the sale is long over. Not much of a deal at the current price.

http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Mickey-Mouse-W002394-Silver-Tone/dp/B015K87VVW/


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I have no experience with the brand but it seems like a very good price $1999

Chronoswiss Time Master Retrograde Day Swiss Automatic Watch Mens Watch Model: CH-8143-BK


----------



## lkorso (Dec 4, 2014)

The cw offer was great. I was really tempted,if they had any blue diver i would not be able to resist.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> Interesting deal, 228.00 GBP on a Hamilton Sub Auto H78615355 from Amazon UK, though heavy looking bezel sort of spoils it for me.
> 
> .. and my arm hairs would bunch and sprout out through each case corner like a rampant growth of carrot tops. But I could live with that for 228.00... hmmmm perhaps I could plait and braid them?
> 
> Hamilton Men's Leather Band Steel Case Automatic Black Dial Analog Watch H39515733: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


I'm pretty sure they've made a mistake with the picture - the reference number is for a Valiant Auto, whereas the picture is of a Khaki Navy Sub Auto (shame as I actually quite like the styling of the Khaki...)

UPDATE - just scrolled to the bottom of the listing and they have confirmed that the picture is incorrect (pretty poor as they were asked by someone on 16th Feb!)


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


Err gotta say that I love this thread warts and all.
Just saved me around $830 and that's US Bucks. That's nearly 1170 kangaroo dollars!!

And I learnt about iConsumer and iConsumer has noted my credit.
Yes the watch was still reasonable value without it but I'm not going to turn it down.

If people don't want to read the post they just skip over them. No biggie IMHO!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Really appreciate all the deals posted, but a polite request : Cash back + coupon deals make this thread incredibly difficult to navigate for non-US based forum members. Lots of the rebate sites are US only, so only listing a price 'with coupons included' makes it indecipherable whether it's a deal or not for those outside CONUS.
> 
> It's really useful when people list the 'rest of the world' price as well as the US 'once you use CashBackSite X' price


Hey Bro just chill.

I'm from across the ditch and just picked up a ripper with cashbacks and vouchers.

Might have to wait a bit till they figure how to send the bitcoins our way but it is possible.

One nice Breitling SuperOcean Heritage chrono 44 on it's way now.

This is now my bestest forum till the well runs dry.

Thanks all.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Leap day sale at The Watchery. Some pretty nice deals on Hamilton, Bulova Accuswiss, and Rado. I couldn't however get any of the coupon codes I found to work with the sale. YMMV. Would have made some tempting prices even more so for me. Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub for $399 about as cheap as I've seen for a great looking diver.

https://news.thewatchery.com/pub/cc...olaGGF4SNMvxFF7KucKuWMCFfunuN-1O5LdfTBCSq_ejg.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Floydboy said:


> Leap day sale at The Watchery. Some pretty nice deals on Hamilton, Bulova Accuswiss, and Rado. I couldn't however get any of the coupon codes I found to work with the sale. YMMV. Would have made some tempting prices even more so for me. Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub for $399 about as cheap as I've seen for a great looking diver.


Only code i got to work was "_WINTER5" for 5$ discount haha_


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> Leap day sale at The Watchery. Some pretty nice deals on Hamilton, Bulova Accuswiss, and Rado. I couldn't however get any of the coupon codes I found to work with the sale. YMMV. Would have made some tempting prices even more so for me. Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub for $399 about as cheap as I've seen for a great looking diver.
> 
> https://news.thewatchery.com/pub/cc...olaGGF4SNMvxFF7KucKuWMCFfunuN-1O5LdfTBCSq_ejg.


Ashford had bracelet version for same price not long ago. Flat case and lug design make it wear a bit large and uncomfortable.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Maurice Lacroix automatic is $749 at The Watchery, and seems to have a second time zone subdial (not sure if that's called GMT or what). Should be able to knock another $100 off with BeFrugal cashback.
Maurice Lacroix LC6088-SS001330 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
EDIT: If anyone wants to PM me and let me know how to get images to show up I'd appreciate it! Protocol seems to have changed...
View attachment 7257154


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It's the 29th in Moscow. I'm waiting to see Mickey here. ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/******wruw-right-now-show-em-1092488-1290.html#post26420890


Was wondering where we were going - nice, only had to go back 3 pages to find out


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Did someone say Affordables? I know some deals posted here are over $1000.00, so how about a deal under $50.00? Or $40.00? Here's one approaching $30.00!
I realize Nixon isn't to everyone's taste, but this seems like a pretty good deal for a beater. The Watchery, WoW, and eWatches family of sites has the Nixon Axe for $34.99. Plus you can get a whopping $4.20 back from BeFrugal, for a net price of $30.80 (and, of course, with free shipping). Clean design, Miyota movement, 44mm. I'm in...!

Nixon A3221148-00 Watches,Men's Axe Black Nylon and Dial, Casual Nixon Quartz Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Was wondering where we were going - nice, only had to go back 3 pages to find out


Actually, the bulk of the Mickopolypse ended up here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/quadrennial-wruw-leap-day-29-feb-2016-a-2952282.html


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Bulova Men's 64C104 Gemini Analog Display Swiss Automatic Brown Watch (B005ZSEU62) for $499

View attachment 7259090


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

stage12m said:


> Only code i got to work was "_WINTER5" for 5$ discount haha_


A beer is a beer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Jammy said:


> This Maurice Lacroix automatic is $749 at The Watchery, and seems to have a second time zone subdial (not sure if that's called GMT or what). Should be able to knock another $100 off with BeFrugal cashback.
> Maurice Lacroix LC6088-SS001330 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
> EDIT: If anyone wants to PM me and let me know how to get images to show up I'd appreciate it! Protocol seems to have changed...
> View attachment 7257154


For $100 more you can get the chrono!
Look at colgex post# 2735.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

Gaspode said:


> I'm pretty sure they've made a mistake with the picture - the reference number is for a Valiant Auto, whereas the picture is of a Khaki Navy Sub Auto (shame as I actually quite like the styling of the Khaki...)
> 
> UPDATE - just scrolled to the bottom of the listing and they have confirmed that the picture is incorrect (pretty poor as they were asked by someone on 16th Feb!)


Okay thanks, I removed my original post.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Pretty big price drop on the Citizen solar chrono AT0200-05E. Currently at $128, last price was $176.

I know it's cheaper on Jomashop but not everyone wants to shop there.

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT0200-05E-Eco-Drive-Stainless-Canvas/dp/B000EQR6H0


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

I saw a Stowa Ikarus on ebay -- I think it is still going for less than $600. I have nothing to do with the seller or the transaction, just to clarify, I just searched and found it and I know it is one of those watches that are not easy to find. Item 182032879955.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> Pretty big price drop on the Citizen solar chrono AT0200-05E. Currently at $128, last price was $176.
> 
> I know it's cheaper on Jomashop but not everyone wants to shop there.
> 
> ...


Probably an overall better deal from the zon given they're an AD with 5yr warranty.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It's the 29th in Moscow. I'm waiting to see Mickey here. ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/******wruw-right-now-show-em-1092488-1290.html#post26420890


Or better yet, the WRUW Leap Year edition.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of a deal on the Seiko SARB035? I missed the boat on the Massdrop deals last year. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Leap Day Deal: Corum Leap Second Foudroyante Titanium Chronograph for $3995 after code EMAILCM3500

Corum Admiral's Cup Leap Second Foudroyante Titanium Chronograph Men's Watch 895931060371AA92 - Admirals Cup - Corum - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone know of a deal on the Seiko SARB035? I missed the boat on the Massdrop deals last year. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You can find them on ebay for not much more than the massdrop price if you look around. ~290 ish or so. Because massdrop charges sales tax in my state it's actually cheaper for me to get the SARB off ebay. The plus with the massdrop deals are you get their 2 year warranty. So if that means something to you, you have no choice but to wait for another drop.


----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

If anyone is familiar with the "Mercari" app, there's a seller on there trying to sell a vintage Longines Nonius Flyback watch. He's asking $2k but is willing to sell for $1750 USD. Seems like a good deal. His pictures are not the best but who knows, maybe someone on here is interested. I thought I was a good deal, but don't have money to blow like that :$

Here's a link, hopefully it works:
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m780073420/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shrodinkee said:


> You can find them on ebay for not much more than the massdrop price if you look around. ~290 ish or so. Because massdrop charges sales tax in my state it's actually cheaper for me to get the SARB off ebay. The plus with the massdrop deals are you get their 2 year warranty. So if that means something to you, you have no choice but to wait for another drop.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

iuserman said:


> Bulova Men's 64C104 Gemini Analog Display Swiss Automatic Brown Watch (B005ZSEU62) for $499
> 
> View attachment 7259090


That was $289 last month at watchery


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> I think given the time zones that we're all in, it's likely to be an all day attack. Unless we pick a UTC time.[/Q
> 
> People easily forget this is such an international forum. I'd like to give the equivalent monetary amount of deals adjusted to currencies outside of the USA, but they would be encyclopedia long posts and then currencies fluctuate all the time anyhow. Also time and date differences. We have homes in the USA and Philippines, living mostly on the east coast, USA. That's a thirteen hour time difference--when they're eating lunch at 12:00 PM noon 'over there', we're sleeping at 1:00 AM, here in the USA. Right now it's Monday, Feb. 29th here, but over there, it's been March already for going on eight hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Frospike38 said:


> If anyone is familiar with the "Mercari" app, there's a seller on there trying to sell a vintage Longines Nonius Flyback watch. He's asking $2k but is willing to sell for $1750 USD. Seems like a good deal. His pictures are not the best but who knows, maybe someone on here is interested. I thought I was a good deal, but don't have money to blow like that :$
> 
> Here's a link, hopefully it works:
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m780073420/
> ...


Put your link in a secured browser and from multiple sources, thought it looked, to put it nicely, "sketchy". So doing a search using the words: "is mercari a legitimate site?" did nothing to make me feel any different. Never forget: "Buyer Beware"--and "If it sounds too good to be true---it probably is"

If they even they said--IF they told the guy he easily could get $5000 for that watch--why is he offering it to you for $1750.00--coming down from $2000.00?

I wouldn't even go into this site unless I had a browser--ghostery etc. that would prevent them from tracking me back.

It's not just sheep that get fleeced......


----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Put your link in a secured browser and from multiple sources, thought it looked, to put it nicely, "sketchy". So doing a search using the words: "is mercari a legitimate site?" did nothing to make me feel any different. Never forget: "Buyer Beware"--and "If it sounds too good to be true---it probably is"
> 
> If they even they said--IF they told the guy he easily could get $5000 for that watch--why is he offering it to you for $1750.00--coming down from $2000.00?
> 
> I wouldn't even go into this site unless I had a browser--ghostery etc. that would prevent them from tracking me back.


Mercari is an app only marketplace, available on iOS and android. And you are right about it being sketchy, there's some honest sellers and then some straight frauds on it. I've bought over 50 things on Mercari and about 3 I had to cancel because the buyer failed to ship it out within the designated shipping time frame. I've also sold some things on here. The way Mercari works with buying and selling, once you purchase an item, the seller doesn't get the funds released until the buyer "rates" the seller. But yes please be cautious on the app, if it's too good to be true then maybe it is... There's a ton of fake rolexes on there for cheap, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Leap day sale at The Watchery. Some pretty nice deals on Hamilton, Bulova Accuswiss, and Rado. I couldn't however get any of the coupon codes I found to work with the sale. YMMV. Would have made some tempting prices even more so for me. Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub for $399 about as cheap as I've seen for a great looking diver.
> 
> https://news.thewatchery.com/pub/cc...olaGGF4SNMvxFF7KucKuWMCFfunuN-1O5LdfTBCSq_ejg.


I'm pretty sure this same watch was $369 a few days ago.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> A beer is a beer!


Photograph your purchase with said beer and you will get all the high-fives. (Right hand high-fives only, please-I'm wearing a PVD-coated bracelet.)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has a flash sale going over the next day or so and man, do I ever love the looks of a couple of titanium Citizen Eco-Drive chronos they have.

CA0550-57A (white panda dial) and CA0550-57L (blue "panda" dial) $179.99. Everybody else, even on sale, has them over $200. BeFrugal rebate takes them to just under $175.

Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium Chronograph Mens Watch CA0550-87A

Citizen Eco-Drive Shadowhawk Chronograph Mens Watch CA0550-87L


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

Robangel said:


> cairoanan said:
> 
> 
> > Then, my Dentist and my son's college won't accept American Express because they say Amex costs them more, yet if I use the same card on some watch sites I get $50 back? Scratching my head.....
> ...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

stoner319 said:


> Robangel said:
> 
> 
> > Am Ex charges the vendor a higher percentage to help cover their cash back and other promos they give you as their customer. Hence why a lot of places don't like Am Ex. Sometimes to the tune of 6%-8% or more.
> ...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I feel for those who are left out of befrugal and other versions of the expanding cash back rebate programs. I don't feel comfortable there myself, feeling kind of dumb as to how they work. It just sounds bizarre that me--customer #1 buys from watch company #2 and then company #3 sends me money. Odd business model.


So here's my take on the business model: Cashback sites compile and promote many webpages for a certain market that is looking for discounts and coupons. Vendors that elect to participate get free advertising and increase their sales. Vendors may have their own coupons and discounts but may not reach a lot of people. Using cashback sites opens them to new markets and customers. The money vendors pay to cashback sites may equate the discount they would hand out on their own already + they can see it as paying for advertising. The webpages that participate and double down (coupons + cashback) may just be trying to move inventory for someone that otherwise would collect dust and become a line in an inventory sheet that did not generate any revenue.

If you made it thus far, here's a beater or possible sports watch for you:








Victorinox Swiss Army Active 241470 Men's Watch
$98


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Fossil is having a 30% off sale https://www.fossil.com/us/en/men/sale/view-all.pageSize132.html some cool looking watches, but I didn't see any meca-quartz. But there is alot of straps! Leather, metal bracelets, polyester, silicone,nylon, canvas, NATO, two-piece I even saw a couple of bund straps! Under $10 up to $30... I'm going back to shop, thought I'd share first though!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ashford Watches has this silver dial version of the Raymond Weil Freelancer for $499 with discount code "DMFREE499" at checkout
Raymond Weil Freelancer 2770-ST-65021 Men's Watch


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Anybody have any idea how the Touch Of Modern coupons work? I saw some people mention that they had gotten 20% and 25% coupons in their email. I only got 10. 

Still, I'm kinda tempted by this Oris Aquis on a bracelet for $939:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...vers-automatic-01-733-7653-4159-07-8-26-01peb

Minus 10%, then another 7% if I use BeFrugal (would be my first foray into the cashback sites)...about $786. That seems pretty good...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

With Tuesday's WRUW thread started, I guess it's time for this:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for posting this one; this seller also had the NY0040-09W (the full lume version). It was only 110$ USD (after conversion from AUS$). It is about 12$ USD cheaper than the best I've seen(Skywatches @ 122 USD$).

At this price, I quickly grabbed one without thinking too much! These threads about this particular watch from a couple guys here on f74 finally made me pull the trigger!

S.

EDIT: Good deal for Canadians, because this is listed in AUS$ and it is exactly the same value as our Canadian Tire money....costed me 159 CAD$ shipped! You won't get dinged with a bad USD conversion.

EDIT #2: My bad, I forgot to quote the original post.....was for a deal on a Citizen NY2300 on about page 267 (seller watch-code on ebay). Sorry.

NY2300 NY0040 NY0054 Citizen Gents Automatic Diver Watch | eBay

There is the link.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With Tuesday's WRUW thread started, I guess it's time for this:


So what was the final tally?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

So the airblue alpha c. From last weeks joma deal showed up today ... not bad for 159










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

halaku said:


> So the airblue alpha c. From last weeks joma deal showed up today ... not bad for 159
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the 44mm case? What is the lug-to-lug? Thanks.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Leap Day Deal: Corum Leap Second Foudroyante Titanium Chronograph for $3995 after code EMAILCM3500
> 
> Corum Admiral's Cup Leap Second Foudroyante Titanium Chronograph Men's Watch 895931060371AA92 - Admirals Cup - Corum - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


That is a ridiculous amount of watch for the money. Split second, leap second chronograph for under $4k brand new is unheard of. Too bad it is ginormous.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

taike said:


> Is that the 44mm case? What is the lug-to-lug? Thanks.


Its the 41mm and l 2 l it feels less than a 47 but i havent measured it ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I wonder if this has been posted before but I did not recall so here it goes.

Borealis Watches are having a 10% OFF sales coupon when you log in their webstore. It is "10-OFF-PLEASE"; I just tried it and got a white Sea Dragon for 248$, that's really rock-bottom pricing for a 9015 diver with a lumed bezel! 

Cheers!

S.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if this has been posted before but I did not recall so here it goes.
> 
> ...


Do they actually sell the red bezel Tudor homage that is pictured on their homepage?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ball Trainmaster NM3080D-SJ-SL for *$750 *from UpscaleTime.com as deal of the day [expire in ~3hrs 50mins]
Cheapest price online is $900

Couldn't find any coupon that worked with this... no cashback for it either afaik

*LINK HERE*








View attachment 7265226


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Do they actually sell the red bezel Tudor homage that is pictured on their homepage?


They used to. It was called the Francis Drake, it's been sold out for a long time. I ended up buying a Raven Vintage 42 Red instead. No regrets there. It's fabulous.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So my C.Ward Trident arrived this morning! I got the despatch email yesterday but I was having problems with the tracking number included. It was directing me to the tracking for DPD and coming up as not recognised, however in fact it was actually delivered by Royal Mail Special Delivery so a heads up for anyone wondering why their tracking is broken.









































































This watch absolutely looks and feels like a quality piece. I haven't sized the bracelet yet but it feels really solid and it's good to see a ratcheting extension clasp. The bezel action is crisp and firm and the texture on the dial is nice. I don't know if the sapphire crystal has some kind of AR coating but at some angles it just falls away so clearly as if it wasn't there. This is an absolutely storming bargain for £180, you guys are going to be blown away when you get yours!

I've put mine on this Obris Morgan Iso strap for now (also a great bargain).


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Got my cocktail time a couple days ago. After letting it run for a couple days it looks like it's working correctly and I get to wear it, spectacular!

I finally feel like a have a watch I can wear with a suit!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> So my C.Ward Trident arrived this morning! I got the despatch email yesterday but I was having problems with the tracking number included. It was directing me to the tracking for DPD and coming up as not recognised, however in fact it was actually delivered by Royal Mail Special Delivery so a heads up for anyone wondering why their tracking is broken.
> 
> This watch absolutely looks and feels like a quality piece. I haven't sized the bracelet yet but it feels really solid and it's good to see a ratcheting extension clasp. The bezel action is crisp and firm and the texture on the dial is nice. I don't know if the sapphire crystal has some kind of AR coating but at some angles it just falls away so clearly as if it wasn't there. This is an absolutely storming bargain for £180, you guys are going to be blown away when you get yours!
> 
> I've put mine on this Obris Morgan Iso strap for now (also a great bargain).


When did you buy yours? I bought one on Thursday, and still nothing. And I'm in London.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

heady91 said:


> When did you buy yours? I bought one on Thursday, and still nothing. And I'm in London.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


I ordered mine at noon on Thursday at the same time I posted about the sale here. When did you order yours? They say that they work through the orders in order so you should get your dispatch email soon, I got mine at lunchtime yesterday for a delivery in the North East this morning.

By the way I was just looking at Google maps to see where Christopher Ward's head office and showroom is located in Berkshire when I noticed that it is just down the road from Seiko's head office. Who knew that Maidenhead was such a hotbed of affordable horology?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think around 5pm on Thursday. Can't wait  Thanks for the info. 

Nice little fun fact  

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

I see CW also have a C70 VW4 Chronometer Limited Edition on sale half price, really like the look of those!

EDIT - I just bought one online!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for posting this one; this seller also had the NY0040-09W (the full lume version). It was only 110$ USD (after conversion from AUS$). It is about 12$ USD cheaper than the best I've seen(Skywatches @ 122 USD$).
> 
> ...


Welcome to the "Club" (I think). After reading your EDIT #2, wasn't sure if you purchased the NY0040-09W or the NY2300. If it is the former and you are interested, here is a link to a discussion by other aficionados. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-ny0040-09w-luminous-dial-diver-you-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html

At $110, tempted to buy another just so I would have the option to go "Schwartzkoph" :-d


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> For $100 more you can get the chrono!
> Look at colgex post# 2735.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I actually posted the chrono version myself post #2044 

Bluefly seems to have some of the same watches as the SWI sites, and BeFrugal claims to give you 10% off for signing up for emails plus 6% cashback. Though the deals are quite slippery -- I was just about to post an Eterna Adventic and it disappeared! So I think they may have erroneously listed some not realizing the higher discount on Bluefly.

EDIT: Bluefly also claims to give 10% off for students -- not sure if it's stackable though.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Duplicate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Jammy said:


> Thanks! I actually posted the chrono version myself post #2547
> 
> Bluefly seems to have some of the same watches as the SWI sites, and BeFrugal claims to give you 10% off for signing up for emails plus 6% cashback. Though the deals are quite slippery -- I was just about to post an Eterna Adventic and it disappeared! So I think they may have erroneously listed some not realizing the higher discount on Bluefly.
> 
> EDIT: Bluefly also claims to give 10% off for students -- not sure if it's stackable though.


Apple and oranges.. Maurice Lacroix vs Revue Thommen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Apple and oranges.. Maurice Lacroix vs Revue Thommen.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right you are, thanks -- fixed the post # in my edit above. Speaking of Lacroix chronos, Gemnation has this one up for $698, or $650 after BeFrugal cashback.
Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Chronographe Automatique Mens Watch Model: LC1228-SS001-330

EDIT: Never mind, despite the name it's quartz -- very tricky


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if this has been posted before but I did not recall so here it goes.
> 
> ...


You can use this for the straps that everyone raves about as well and save a few bucks if you order several. Thanks.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Do they actually sell the red bezel Tudor homage that is pictured on their homepage?


There's one for sale on F29 right now.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> Welcome to the "Club" (I think). After reading your EDIT #2, wasn't sure if you purchased the NY0040-09W or the NY2300. If it is the former and you are interested, here is a link to a discussion by other aficionados. https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-ny0040-09w-luminous-dial-diver-you-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html
> 
> At $110, tempted to buy another just so I would have the option to go "Schwartzkoph" :-d


Yes,

Sorry if I made it confusing, I got the NY0040-09W. I already have a 2300 and it is a brilliant little watch; at 99$ it is a no- brainer.

The seller proceeded everything quickly and the order was shipped in a matter of minutes. Thanks for letting me in the lume club, I'll post a pic there when I'll receive it!

S..


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> So my C.Ward Trident arrived this morning!


Bad enough this forum coerces me into buying all these watches. Now I'm being made to feel guilty for missing sales on watches.:-x

In all seriousness I do feel a bit of a sting that I saw the deal when you first posted and I still missed out on it. Thanks for posting the deal and congrats sir on a fine piece for an excellent price.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't worry about missing on the sale this time, there will be others along soon, I think Christopher Ward have very regular sales a few times watch year. Let the watch fund pot grow for now and hit it next time. Make sure you are subscribed to their mailing list to get the heads up on the next sale the moment it goes live.


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Traser P6500 for $99.99

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/traser-h3-military-watch?a=1728453

Discontinued model and getting hard to find. Probably one of the last places that stock these.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brahman said:


> Traser P6500 for $99.99
> 
> Traser H3 Military Watch - 617820, Watches at Sportsman's Guide
> 
> Discontinued model and getting hard to find. Probably one of the last places that stock these.


Thanks for posting. I'm actually on the hunt for a tritium watch now. Unfortunately the affordable ones are not to my taste. I need something like the Borealis Sea Dragon with tritium.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

brahman said:


> Traser P6500 for $99.99
> 
> Traser H3 Military Watch - 617820, Watches at Sportsman's Guide
> 
> Discontinued model and getting hard to find. Probably one of the last places that stock these.


Shows 28mm dial? Are these the small 35-36ish sized models?


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> Shows 28mm dial? Are these the small 35-36ish sized models?


No. Width without crown is about 43mm. The dial is rather small, however. Lots of bezel and case...


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Courtesy of Slickdeals:
Ashford has a Hamilton Khaki X-Patrol automatic chrono black dial (model H76556131) on bracelet for $749 after coupon code SDCHRONO749. Same watch as the "sexy panda" posted earlier in the thread, but minus the sexy panda part. 
Link: Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76556131 Men's Watch

*Doubtful that this is cashback-eligible, since this is a Slickdeals coupon that's not on cashback sites* .

Pluses: 
Hamilton H21 movement (customized 7750 with 60 hour power reserve and bridge with etched H's on it)
Decent bracelet with an absolutely fantastic milled (not stamped from sheetmetal) buckle.
Dat caseback.

Minuses:
42mm diameter with 20mm lugs. To me, lugs < 1/2 watch diameter make the watch look tadpole-ish, especially a sports watch. 22mm lugs would have been so much better.
I think the bracelet uses special non-split pins that are retained by the middle part of the link. That means you need a very long pusher pin on your bracelet sizing tool to get the pin out, but it's more secure than your usual split pin that's 3mm away from being loose.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

The down side of this thread: profiteering [email protected]$tards scooping a deal, denying watch fans opportunities to buy, a flipping for a profit. Case in point: this eBay seller: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272151306538 
I pointed this out to him in an eBay message, doubt I'll get a pleasant reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Manchuri said:


> The down side of this thread: profiteering [email protected]$tards scooping a deal, denying watch fans opportunities to buy, a flipping for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As Ice T once said, "Don't hate the player, hate the game."


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Manchuri said:


> The down side of this thread: profiteering [email protected]$tards scooping a deal, denying watch fans opportunities to buy, a flipping for a profit. Case in point: this eBay seller: ebay
> I pointed this out to him in an eBay message, doubt I'll get a pleasant reply
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what´s more confusing is the fact that this particular watch is still available as a pre-order for mid-march on cw´s website for 399,-... don´t get it.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Manchuri said:


> The down side of this thread: profiteering [email protected]$tards scooping a deal, denying watch fans opportunities to buy, a flipping for a profit. Case in point: this eBay seller: https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/272151306538
> I pointed this out to him in an eBay message, doubt I'll get a pleasant reply
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not trying to pick on you directly, but whining about someone buying a watch and trying to make money off it is childish. And "pointing this out to him in an eBay message"? What are we, five year olds?

If you see a deal you want, act on it. If you miss out, get over it and act faster next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


>


Would you say the bezel is a bright green or dark? In your photos it looks nice and dark but in others I've seen it seemed quite "loud"


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> I'm not trying to pick on you directly, but whining about someone buying a watch and trying to make money off it is childish. And "pointing this out to him in an eBay message"? What are we, five year olds?
> 
> If you see a deal you want, act on it. If you miss out, get over it and act faster next time.


+1 exactly. What is with the attitude these days where people complain about people making any money? Who cares if someone buys a good deal then makes 20%-50% by reselling it. Till they eat PP and shipping fess that number is further reduced. If they are doing it regularly they have to claim and pay taxes. Further reducing their profits.

How about this. Instead of crying about these people making a dollar think of the watch companies who are selling a product at 50% or MUCH MORE off MSRP and still making money. That is a bigger issue to me.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Guess it depends on whether you think this thread should be a community resource for fellow hobbyists or a source of income for people who provide no value to anyone other than themselves. 

I think long term it's going to be hard motivate people to keep sharing deals if it's just going to go to enable competition from people who have no intention of keeping what they buy.

Also a lot of people think we're saying this is unethical or immoral. It's not. It IS something I feel like is going to ruin a good resource for enthusiasts, and as such wish it didn't exist.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is worth mentioning, I think ... I just had a return of a nearly $1,000 watch to The Watchery. I was just underwhelmed when I received it, AND it had the worst Valjoux 7750 second-hand stutter I've ever seen. So it was in a sort of nebulous world between a defect return and just an "I don't want it" return. The watch got to them Thursday; just now I received a full refund.

These gray-market sites are easy to deal with when you're just buying watches and all goes smoothly. They show their true stripes when there's a return or a repair. At least on the return side, I can report The Watchery came through very impressively.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I used to get some great deals on all kinds of stuff from the Amazon warehouse. So many resellers were gobbling up the stuff and reselling it on Ebay and on Amazon itself it ruined it for everyone. Amazon seems to have found another way to get rig of the stuff that doesn't sell other then discounting it to almost nothing. The deals were often listed on Slickdeals and that thread is long gone becase of resellers. 

Just Saying


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is worth mentioning, I think ... I just had a return of a nearly $1,000 watch to The Watchery. I was just underwhelmed when I received it, AND it had the worst Valjoux 7750 second-hand stutter I've ever seen. So it was in a sort of nebulous world between a defect return and just an "I don't want it" return. The watch got to them Thursday; just now I received a full refund.
> 
> These gray-market sites are easy to deal with when you're just buying watches and all goes smoothly. They show their true stripes when there's a return or a repair. At least on the return side, I can report The Watchery came through very impressively.


I find comments like this extremely helpful -- and particularly appropriate for the deals thread because whether something is, in fact, a "deal" is affected by the CS of the seller. So, thank you for posting.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Why do some of you hate capitalism? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Manchuri said:
> 
> 
> > The down side of this thread: profiteering [email protected]$tards scooping a deal, denying watch fans opportunities to buy, a flipping for a profit. Case in point: this eBay seller: ebay
> ...


Loool well according to the seller its a " shrude investment" you see. He had many Rolexes, Omegas, etc. so surely he knows what hes talking about .


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seiko SUR071 QUARTZ for *$60* from Ashford's eBay shop.
Cheapest price online is $94

Some photos of the watch from google:

View attachment 7277354


View attachment 7277362


*LINK HERE*


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for posting this one; this seller also had the NY0040-09W (the full lume version). It was only 110$ USD (after conversion from AUS$). It is about 12$ USD cheaper than the best I've seen(Skywatches @ 122 USD$).
> 
> ...


It comes to $97 between Ebates and eBay Bucks. I was regretting not jumping on the Skywatches deal till now. Thanks for the share!


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

I can really understand how it can be very distasteful for some pure at heart WIS but this is an issue for every deal aggregator. And most thrive and are very rewarding to participate in despite it. 

I am amused when a few cook up a ridiculously implausible story to push their wares though. I mean, I remember one claiming that he/she got drunk after a lucky night in Las Vegas and blew 6k on a PD watch at the boutique way back when (that is incidentally still brand spanking new and can be yours for only 2K!!!). Luls.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I might buy this one myself - Seiko Tuna SBBN037 (blue dial). Seiko3s on Rakuten Global has them for $919, and Rakuten has 10X points for one more day so you can get back about $90 in Rakuten points. Seems like a good deal to me?
seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx marine master distribution limited PROSPEX MARINE MASTER model blue ocean 300 m saturation diving divers automatic winding type mens watch SBBN037
I'm hoping you guys buy all their stock so I don't have to break my 2 month buy-free streak.

The 10x points also leaves the door open to deals on other JDM Seikos.


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I might buy this one myself - Seiko Tuna SBBN037 (blue dial). Seiko3s on Rakuten Global has them for $919, and Rakuten has 10X points for one more day so you can get back about $90 in Rakuten points. Seems like a good deal to me?
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx marine master distribution limited PROSPEX MARINE MASTER model blue ocean 300 m saturation diving divers automatic winding type mens watch SBBN037
> I'm hoping you guys buy all their stock so I don't have to break my 2 month buy-free streak.
> 
> The 10x points also leaves the door open to deals on other JDM Seikos.


Has Seiko3s started shipping stateside again? I though they had stopped though I may be mistaken. Also their prices used to be an awesome value but here lately I have found comparable and even better prices elsewhere.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

stoner319 said:


> Has Seiko3s started shipping stateside again? I though they had stopped though I may be mistaken. Also their prices used to be an awesome value but here lately I have found comparable and even better prices elsewhere.


Frankly, I don't know (I'm not even fully sure this is such a deal) and I would love it if someone else could comment on that as I am considering buying that watch. Its certainly a hundred or two hundred better than on the same model from ShoppingInJapan or Seiya.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

maxixix said:


> Loool well according to the seller its a " shrude investment" you see. He had many Rolexes, Omegas, etc. so surely he knows what hes talking about .


Well, it's so "shrude" that by "doing the maths" it becomes clear that he "needs 700 to cover the watch cost, fees and postage (which he does not include in the 725) and to make a very little sum" oh well, and you obviously save more than 100 (msrp 799, he's selling it for 725). And by doing even harder maths he adds another 25 he wants to make so he's got to sell it for 725. That's really "shrude".

guys, sorry, I don't mind if someone buys a watch and is selling it with a little cash in his own pockets but this eBay ad is just an insult to anyone who can count to three. (Aside the fact that cw's legal dpt would probably not be ok with the pics he uses)


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is worth mentioning, I think ... I just had a return of a nearly $1,000 watch to The Watchery. I was just underwhelmed when I received it, AND it had the worst Valjoux 7750 second-hand stutter I've ever seen. So it was in a sort of nebulous world between a defect return and just an "I don't want it" return. The watch got to them Thursday; just now I received a full refund.
> 
> These gray-market sites are easy to deal with when you're just buying watches and all goes smoothly. They show their true stripes when there's a return or a repair. At least on the return side, I can report The Watchery came through very impressively.


May I ask which model that was?


----------



## TheWatchGuyNC (Apr 8, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Frankly, I don't know (I'm not even fully sure this is such a deal) and I would love it if someone else could comment on that as I am considering buying that watch. Its certainly a hundred or two hundred better than on the same model from ShoppingInJapan or Seiya.


Seiko3s used to be almost always the lowest price anywhere unless someone was running a special sale or promotion. For example just last year I bought some of the skx007 and 009 models with shipping for about $130 each. In the past year that number has climbed to around $200 for a 007 before shipping. The exchange rate has remained relatively constant but on the Tunas they used to be anywhere from $300-$500 cheaper then just about anyone depending on the model. Now not so much. If someone else has a more indepth knowledge of their sudden price increases I would be interested to know myself.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Someone take this watch that's been tormenting me on eBay from my sight.

Fortis Marinemaster Vintage Limited Edition auto chrono, Model 800.20.80 L.01, $1,254.97. Listed as new but outer cardboard box looks a little messed up.

I see it for sale nowhere else for under $2,050.

Fortis Men&apos;s 800 20 80 L 01 Marinemaster Vintage Limited Edition Watch STAN7 | eBay

(first pic not their watch, which they show wrapped up in plastic, but one off the 'Net)


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

stoner319 said:


> Seiko3s used to be almost always the lowest price anywhere unless someone was running a special sale or promotion. For example just last year I bought some of the skx007 and 009 models with shipping for about $130 each. In the past year that number has climbed to around $200 for a 007 before shipping. The exchange rate has remained relatively constant but on the Tunas they used to be anywhere from $300-$500 cheaper then just about anyone depending on the model. Now not so much. If someone else has a more indepth knowledge of their sudden price increases I would be interested to know myself.


Lately I've been checking some MADE IN JAPAN Seiko 5 in Rakuten [_Arabic day window_] and I noticed that prices from all sellers have increased, not just S3... But quite frankly I would pay the extra buck just for their _*excellent *_customer service.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just keep in mind though that this thread isn't the only source of information about watch deals. In the case of the Chris Ward on eBay, CW sent out the email about the sale to everyone on its mailing list. Anyone on the mailing list can buy a discounted watch and try to sell it on eBay. Also, with the cash back sites becoming more popular and providing further discount codes, one does not have to monitor this thread for deals.

If I look at my own track record with this thread, I think I've purchased 1 watch in 3.5 years based on a heads-up from here. I've bought 3 CW watches from their emails, and considered buying the Kontiki during the holidays but decided against it. I can hardly say that I've missed out on deals because of others, and even on the Kontiki I had several days to make a decision. If I wanted it and missed out, it would have been 100% my fault.



fuzzysquid said:


> Guess it depends on whether you think this thread should be a community resource for fellow hobbyists or a source of income for people who provide no value to anyone other than themselves.
> 
> I think long term it's going to be hard motivate people to keep sharing deals if it's just going to go to enable competition from people who have no intention of keeping what they buy.
> 
> Also a lot of people think we're saying this is unethical or immoral. It's not. It IS something I feel like is going to ruin a good resource for enthusiasts, and as such wish it didn't exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I would hate to see these deal threads die.

Also it's "shrewd" btw.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't know what's behind the pricing trend but I've been meaning to pick up a 009 for a while now, just been waiting for prices to come back down. Decided to stop waiting and just pulled the trigger for $149.99 shipped, from Areatrend. There's also 8% cashback from Befrugal.











stoner319 said:


> Seiko3s used to be almost always the lowest price anywhere unless someone was running a special sale or promotion. For example just last year I bought some of the skx007 and 009 models with shipping for about $130 each. In the past year that number has climbed to around $200 for a 007 before shipping. The exchange rate has remained relatively constant but on the Tunas they used to be anywhere from $300-$500 cheaper then just about anyone depending on the model. Now not so much. If someone else has a more indepth knowledge of their sudden price increases I would be interested to know myself.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Why do some of you hate capitalism?


Because under capitalism man oppresses man. Granted, under socialism it's the other way around, but _still_.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh and now I just came across this comment from someone two months ago on a Hodinkee article:



> Yes, I am a Seiko watch reseller, my supplier adivse me SKX007K1, SKX007K2, SKX009K1, SKX009K2 has been discontinues already, it is very limited in the market now


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

I get the argument that it is a free market, the buyer is taking a risk as no one is forcing anyone to buy the flipped watch etc. But I liken it to ticket touting. Similarly, no one is forcing anyone to buy concert tickets from touts but the actions of touts deprive genuine fans access to shows they want to see unless they pay a steep premium. Sure, it may have been purile of me messaging the guy but maybe it will make the guy rethink the behaviour. Chances are the guy didn't even see the deal on here - I'm just using him as an example as his back story was such a load of BS. At least be honest and just put the watch for sale with no long saga. IMO, this forum is for watch fans, and the deals highlighted are intended to help said fans get a good deal, not help line someone's pockets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

That reminds me, if anybody has two tickets to Coldplay playing in LA in August, let me know :-d


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> what´s more confusing is the fact that this particular watch is still available as a pre-order for mid-march on cw´s website for 399,-... don´t get it.


Transactions based on information or lack thereof is not uncommon. Not everybody knows where to go to get a CWard for 399.

On the other hand what grinds my gears is when a MKII Nassau comes up for sale for $1,200 - a $300 premium over the original price! Then again I exercise my freedom of choice by not entertaining it. If someone feels that the CW is worth it and if there's a value add (like based in US, no wait time) then it's their choice.

Not everyone in the forums is magnanimous but there are plenty of WIS that do it for the sake of the hobby and are very generous. You know who those guys are. I've been very fortunate to deal with a few!

Now a deal - There's a Kemmner 007 from the original run on eBay for a Buy It Now price of $475.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/272148386251?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

The description also says he's a member of WUS and to contact him for forum pricing. I'd like one of you to buy it so I don't have to!









(I am in no way affiliated with said seller)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Manchuri said:


> - I'm just using him as an example as his back story was such a load of BS. At least be honest and just put the watch for sale with no long saga.


I did have a particular situation where I was considering a watch from a very active seller with mixed feedback on the forum. He stated that he had his local watchmaker service it recently. When I lightly researched the watch in Watchrecon, I saw the same watch with the same marks albeit different pictures for sale a week earlier from someone else. I asked him to produce service papers and he said he couldn't but that he would give me a discount. I thought that was a load of bull! Unscrupulous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> May I ask which model that was?


Raymond Weil Freelancer Urban Black auto chrono


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> That reminds me, if anybody has two tickets to Coldplay playing in LA in August, let me know :-d


Given your user name, I expected you to be looking for Hootie tickets ;-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tag Heuer 1887 on bracelet for $2645 after code JOMANEW50
Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic Silver Dial Steel Men's Watch CAR2111.BA0724 - Carrera - Tag Heuer - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Also, my local Costco had a Rolex for $5999. I think it was a Datejust II.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

An alternative to getting a legit Swiss Batman:








I've seen people sell it used for $1k

You can get it new for $1,200 using coupon GOOGLE50. Tag Heuer Formula One Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch WAZ211ABA0875 - Formula 1 - Tag Heuer - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> I might buy this one myself - Seiko Tuna SBBN037 (blue dial). Seiko3s on Rakuten Global has them for $919, and Rakuten has 10X points for one more day so you can get back about $90 in Rakuten points. Seems like a good deal to me?
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx marine master distribution limited PROSPEX MARINE MASTER model blue ocean 300 m saturation diving divers automatic winding type mens watch SBBN037
> I'm hoping you guys buy all their stock so I don't have to break my 2 month buy-free streak.
> 
> The 10x points also leaves the door open to deals on other JDM Seikos.


description says quartz, can someone confirm?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

uyebsk said:


> description says quartz, can someone confirm?


It is. A very good one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what-makes-7c46-superior-movement-439547.html


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I have a few dozen watches and probably none get as many 'appropriate' positive comments as this "Limited Edition" Seiko SRP453 does. Not sure just how 'limited' it is (supposedly 1300 pieces) as it's 2013 issue and still 'out there'-- but I have seen it priced above $500. Amazon has it for $498, there's one on E Bay for $354, Blue Dial has it for $469, Bonanza for $768.25! But I don't recall seeing it at $299 in a couple years with free shipping, as Long Island watch has it right now. We're off on an eight day cruise and this watch will probably be worn 90% of the time and I wear it at work quite a bit as well. If you told me a blue watch would become a favorite of mine, I'd might have thought you a gay, happy fellow and said 'But not for me!'
> 
> While Long Island Watch has some other good photos of it, it's one of those watches that "the picture/s doesn't do it justice"
> 
> Seiko Limited Edition Superior Blue Diver with new 24-Jewel Automatic Movement #SRP453


Note to self. Check bargain thread daily!

I have been wanting this one for for a while and like the fact it is limited, well supposedly anyway. I wouldn't pay $500 but would pay $299 any day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is worth mentioning, I think ... I just had a return of a nearly $1,000 watch to The Watchery. I was just underwhelmed when I received it, AND it had the worst Valjoux 7750 second-hand stutter I've ever seen. So it was in a sort of nebulous world between a defect return and just an "I don't want it" return. The watch got to them Thursday; just now I received a full refund.
> 
> These gray-market sites are easy to deal with when you're just buying watches and all goes smoothly. They show their true stripes when there's a return or a repair. At least on the return side, I can report The Watchery came through very impressively.


I had a similar experience with their sister site World of Watches except mine was just a "I don't want it" return and it was two watches. Also worth noting that they paid the return shipping back to them so I was out nothing from the whole experience. Worked pretty smoothly as well.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

For those looking for a classic dress-style watch, The Watchery/WoW have a JeanRichard 1681 Black Ronde Automatic for $1,199.99. This is an absolutely silly price for a watch with an in-house made movement (not an "embellished" in-house movement)!

Jeanrichard 60300-11-631-AA6 Watches,Men's 1681 Ronde Automatic Black Genuine Alligator and Dial, Luxury Jeanrichard Automatic Watches


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

audiolab1 said:


> For those looking for a classic dress-style watch, The Watchery/WoW have a JeanRichard 1681 Black Ronde Automatic for $1,199.99. This is an absolutely silly price for a watch with an in-house made movement (not an "embellished" in-house movement)!
> 
> Jeanrichard 60300-11-631-AA6 Watches,Men's 1681 Ronde Automatic Black Genuine Alligator and Dial, Luxury Jeanrichard Automatic Watches


Just fyi, it has been as low as $999 but not recently.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Thanks to all you guys for finally convincing me to deal with Massdrop. I thought the concept was silly and ridiculous at first, but the Cocktail Time made me take the leap. Admittedly, it wasn't love at first sight when this watch arrived, but after a day on my wrist, it's one hell of an affair. Now I finally get it...pictures can't do this watch justice.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I like mine










colgex said:


> An alternative to getting a legit Swiss Batman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has a Mido Multifort Commander II automatic for $467.50. It seems to be more than $100 more everywhere else. BeFrugal offers an additional 3% rebate, which would take it to $453.47.

Mido Commender II Leather Automatic Mens Watch M016.430.16.061.22


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fuzzysquid said:


> Don't know what's behind the pricing trend but I've been meaning to pick up a 009 for a while now, just been waiting for prices to come back down. Decided to stop waiting and just pulled the trigger for $149.99 shipped, from Areatrend. There's also 8% cashback from Befrugal.
> 
> View attachment 7278770


Thanks for this one! I'm late to the party but I finally decided to pick up a SKX009. More than likely it becomes a gift for my son when he is ready to move up from his SNK803. But at $137.08 with free shipping (factoring in befrugal rebate) this is the best price I have seen in a long while. IF they are being discontinued then I'm glad I picked it up now. Heck a "minty" one sold on Watchrecon for $170 a few days ago.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is info on an EBAY listing and I'm not sure if that is against the rules but here goes. I won't post a link assuming that it is against the rules.

Cobra de Calibre is a brand that many of you are familiar with since they have had some models released through KS and with lots of fanfare on WUS. It appears the owner of CdC is selling off some pieces of what must be his personal collection for rock bottom prices.

I'm mostly just posting so that some of you will buy it so that I don't have to. Miyota 9015, 300M WR, Sapphire, and a unique design for what could be dirt cheap pricing? This makes the SKX009 that I just picked up look overpriced.

Current Bid is $149 end in 18 hours










Specifications:


42mm bezel case in 316L surgical grade stainless steel case with 300M WR
Reliable Japanese Citizen's miyota calibre 9015 mechanical automatic movement
Smooth Sweeping second-hand at 28,800 bph with 40 hours of power reserve
Sapphire crystal and easy-grip 8mm screw down crown
22mm width drilled-lugs with & genuine leather strap
Super-Luminova application on hands & dial

Starting Bid is $149 ends in 4 days










Current Bid $149 ends in 2 days


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hope to find an skx007 for south of $150. Joined the watch party a little late.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is info on an EBAY listing and I'm not sure if that is against the rules but here goes. I won't post a link assuming that it is against the rules.


I'm not sure there's any hard and fast rule, but we've found with past experience that it's not really the best to offer an auction link for eBay here. That's good for the seller; bad for somebody who was maybe trying to sneak-buy at a low price, because you just alerted a slew of watch-obsessed maniacs.

Buy It Now's, on the other hand, that's not an issue.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed, auction listings are a little different than the emphasis of this thread. You can see it that an item for sale at a fixed price (such as vendors like Amazon, Ashford etc) can be seen as a deal that others can take advantage of if they wish but an auction listing is a very different beast as the final price isn't fixed and may or may not be a deal. And if you start including Ebay auctions the thread becomes a very different thing. I loved the Buy It Now deal a while back for the Ocean 7 mesh bracelets on EBay and I jumped on one. But if we start listing auctions it just changes things and rather than 'Heads up I found a bargain' it becomes 'Here is an item that may or may not be a bargain, we won't know until next Tuesday so hedge your bets'.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

'Cuse me, could someone please remind me when and where is MM Day?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is worth mentioning, I think ... I just had a return of a nearly $1,000 watch to The Watchery. I was just underwhelmed when I received it, AND it had the worst Valjoux 7750 second-hand stutter I've ever seen. So it was in a sort of nebulous world between a defect return and just an "I don't want it" return. The watch got to them Thursday; just now I received a full refund.


The stuttering seconds hand is something almost all 7750 movements have, from what I've read on this forum, can we learn what watch exactly did you buy and return?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay, I'll refrain from Ebay stuff in the future. This is a good deal on this particular watch but I agree including Ebay deals will muddy the waters for the future.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> Don't know what's behind the pricing trend but I've been meaning to pick up a 009 for a while now, just been waiting for prices to come back down. Decided to stop waiting and just pulled the trigger for $149.99 shipped, from Areatrend. There's also 8% cashback from Befrugal.


For those of us who don't get the free shipping from Areatrend the best price I can find for the Seiko SKX009K2 (jubilee bracelet) is USD$155.00 delivered at Skywatches.
Seiko SKX009K1 (on rubber) is USD$149.00 delivered at Watch-Code Ebay, USD$150.00 delivered at Skywatches.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hope to find an skx007 for south of $150. Joined the watch party a little late.


You are still alive so it's not too late. The best price I can find for the Seiko SKX007K2 (jubilee bracelet) is USD$160.17 delivered at Ultimate-Watches on Ebay.
Seiko SKX007K1 (on rubber) is USD$159.99 at the same link.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

SKX007K1 Seiko Automatic Diver Watch











$163, in stock, free shipping, which from Singapore to the USA, for example, might take 10-15 days. Earlier today--these, the 009 and 007, at the same site were about $7 or $8 less each--odd.

But these are amazing watches that you most definitely do not have to baby. The size looks great size on most wrists too--approx 42mm. One of my first automatics and this, as well as the Pepsi dial 009, are still favorites!!

I pick them up years later and after many months being ignored, they immediately start right up, humming right along and are pretty accurate too.

Sort of reminds me of my old cars of long ago, with engines like the Dodge slant sixes or the Chevy 283s--more animal than machine--unstoppable, LOL

One of the best watches you could take camping or on a vacation where you're not sure where you'll end up.

That said, they still look great in most work settings too.










Seiko SKX009K1 SKX009 Divers Automatic Watch $150


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

NY2300-09G Citizen Automatic Scuba Divers Watch

For $123, this Promaster is also a nice deal on a pretty good watch--I've been happy with Citizens--their divers are well made and durable.

Please excuse the Godzilla size image....the case is actually a more manageable 42mm, including crown, 43mm lug to lug....


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Robangel said:


> NY2300-09G Citizen Automatic Scuba Divers Watch
> For $123, this Promaster is also a nice deal on a pretty good watch--I've been happy with Citizens--their divers are well made and durable.
> Please excuse the Godzilla size image....the case is actually a more manageable 42mm, including crown, 43mm lug to lug....


The Citizen NY2300-09G Promaster is USD$99.00 delivered at Watch-Code on Ebay, see my post on page 267.
Also they have the Citizen NY0040-09W for approx USD$114.00 delivered.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robangel said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> Please excuse the Godzilla size image....the case is actually a more manageable 42mm, including crown, 43mm lug to lug....
> 
> [L]


The NY0040 is 41 and wears smaller than a 42mm SkX007. The 2300 is only about 39mm not including the crown and wears smaller still.

It is a mid size watch dont get it if you are thinking it wears like a SKX007 or larger watch.

I just didn't want soneone to be suprised when it showed up.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the skx007 links ya buncha enablers. o|


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Arrrggggghhhh......somebody PUHLEASE buy this so it will stop taunting me! Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet for $909.99 after $90 off with code SPRINGLUX90; or (but first, all the "no cash back site" whiners must now look away).....$800.79 after 12% BeFrugal cash back (plus, I have a $100 credit with The Watchery just burnin' a hole in my pocket!)! Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches. It might be a "store display", but still cheaper than anything used I've seen sell for on the 'bay. They've also got a similar model in stainless with green bezel/grey dial for same price. Dang!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Arrrggggghhhh......somebody PUHLEASE buy this so it will stop taunting me! Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet for $909.99 after $90 off with code SPRINGLUX90; or (but first, all the "no cash back site" whiners must now look away).....$800.79 after 12% BeFrugal cash back (plus, I have a $100 credit with The Watchery just burnin' a hole in my pocket!)! Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches. It might be a "store display", but still cheaper than anything used I've seen sell for on the 'bay. They've also got a similar model in stainless with green bezel/grey dial for same price. Dang!


Probably doesn't matter but it's a store display . I would be tempted too though, if I had spare 800 bucks


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Right, I acknowledged that it is a store display.


thechin said:


> Probably doesn't matter but it's a store display . I would be tempted too though, if I had spare 800 bucks


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Right, I acknowledged that it is a store display.


Ha-ha, I see it now, was watching TV and reading your post at the same time, I missed it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

All good, bro-ham!



thechin said:


> Ha


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> 'Cuse me, could someone please remind me when and where is MM Day?


Happened on Leap Day - Monday, Feb. 29.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton GMT $499 after code DMGMT499. This might be my favorite Hamilton design.

http://www.ashford.com/us/H77615833.pid

View attachment 7289746


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the 42mm Seiko 5 Automatic SNZG15K for USD$85.00 delivered. This keeps going in and out of stock, so keep an eye on it if you miss out.








They also have a similar model with a stainless steel bracelet - Seiko 5 Automatic SNZG13K1 USD$98.00 delivered.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Redback said:


> Skywatches has the 42mm Seiko SNZG15K Automatic for USD$85.00 delivered. This keeps going in and out of stock, so keep an eye on it if you miss out.
> View attachment 7289986


Dang! I missed it!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Not affordable but this is the best deal for New in-house movement Tudor Pelagos in Black with MSRP $ 4395.

Jomashop offers the Tudor Men's Pelagos Automatic Titanium Watch, model no. 25600TN-BKTI, for $3,595. Coupon code "DNEWSTUDOR300" drops it to *$3,295. *With Free shipping and no tax, that's the best deal ever!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know how good *Delma* is, I've only heard the name on these forums, but they're 40% off at TOM currently:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...5e45a03a9/periscope-automatic-41701-654-6-011


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Maxy said:


> Not affordable but this is the best deal for New in-house movement Tudor Pelagos in Black with MSRP $ 4395.
> 
> Jomashop offers the Tudor Men's Pelagos Automatic Titanium Watch, model no. 25600TN-BKTI, for $3,595. Coupon code "DNEWSTUDOR300" drops it to *$3,295. *With Free shipping and no tax, that's the best deal ever!


Wow! That's amazing considering that the watch just came out a few months ago! This is the new in-house version with some interesting pedigree! Man, I'm so tempted but I've told myself I can't spend that much money haha, gotta have limits...


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

What's the opinion on Armand Nicolet? I really like some of their designs, and Ashford has them on sale right now.

This one catches my eye:
Armand Nicolet M02 9641A-2-AG-M9140 Men's Watch

Yeah, it's 'just' a standard day/date automatic (ETA 2824?) for $896, but that seems cheap for the brand (1300+ everywhere else), and DAMN, it looks purdy. Here's a video of it-





I think that gives Maurice Lacroix a run for their money in the 'sexiest thing you can buy for about a grand' category.


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for this one! I'm late to the party but I finally decided to pick up a SKX009. More than likely it becomes a gift for my son when he is ready to move up from his SNK803. But at $137.08 with free shipping (factoring in befrugal rebate) this is the best price I have seen in a long while. IF they are being discontinued then I'm glad I picked it up now. Heck a "minty" one sold on Watchrecon for $170 a few days ago.


At that price I'm tempted to pick up a second 007 to mod or an 009 to complete the set.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Maxy said:


> Not affordable but this is the best deal for New in-house movement Tudor Pelagos in Black with MSRP $ 4395.
> 
> Jomashop offers the Tudor Men's Pelagos Automatic Titanium Watch, model no. 25600TN-BKTI, for $3,595. Coupon code "DNEWSTUDOR300" drops it to *$3,295. *With Free shipping and no tax, that's the best deal ever!


this is more than the standard price at a canadian ad plus you get the official warranty.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't really know much about their pedigree but I'm sure there are threads discussing them. I would say that Edox has a similar offering for a lot less but some of the AN designs like this one are nicer and more sophisticated. It is one of those things were others raise MSRP and then everyone follows and all watches are then 3k when they should be 1k.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

That is a great price for both those Citizens, particularly the 2300-- those are like 2014 prices, particularly for the 2300. (The virtues of the NY0040 are well documented here, just fired mine up this morning, and it is +/- 0 13 hours later.) It has always been very accurate.

And yes, valuewatchguy, the 2300 does wear small. If you are a wiry guy with a 6.5 wrist, and all your other watches look too big with short sleeves, pull the trigger. (I put mine on a nato knock off.) Mine was about +18 (24 hours) when I got it, and is now down to about +12. Nice watch for a female as well.

I don't wear my 2300 as much as I would like because of the accuracy, but it's a fine one-day-a-week watch for the summer. If it keeps slowing down, I'll probably wear it more!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Arrrggggghhhh......somebody PUHLEASE buy this so it will stop taunting me! Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet for $909.99 after $90 off with code SPRINGLUX90; or (but first, all the "no cash back site" whiners must now look away).....$800.79 after 12% BeFrugal cash back


I really want to help you, but I'm looking for the grey/grey small seconds. Money is still safe! 
Fantastic price, though. Wow.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

UpscaleTime has the Fortis Aviatis Flieger Automatic [men's 40mm version] in bracelet for $450. Both the Orange face and Yellow are discounted.
Cheapest price online is $713, but they're generally priced at ~$840 most of the time.

*
LINK FOR ORANGE FACE

LINK FOR YELLOW FACE*

Photo:
View attachment 7291682








Youtube review [food for thought haha]:


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

To whoever missed the train on the earlier JeanRichard sale:
Ashford has a silver dialed JeanRichard Terrascope on bracelet for *$800 *after applying coupon *AFFTERRA799*
These are normally priced above the~$1k mark, but were on sale earlier in December if I my memory doesn't betray me. Some WUSers considered them a steal at the discounted $700.

*LINK HERE
ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-201-11A.pid*

Photo courtesy of ablogtowatch
* Review LINK*
View attachment 7291754


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Arrrggggghhhh......somebody PUHLEASE buy this so it will stop taunting me! Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet for $909.99 after $90 off with code SPRINGLUX90; or (but first, all the "no cash back site" whiners must now look away).....$800.79 after 12% BeFrugal cash back (plus, I have a $100 credit with The Watchery just burnin' a hole in my pocket!)! Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches. It might be a "store display", but still cheaper than anything used I've seen sell for on the 'bay. They've also got a similar model in stainless with green bezel/grey dial for same price. Dang!


Great price on a fantastic watch. I prefer the older donut shaped Titan C but never seen one this low. Good find!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

It looks like the Bulova Moon Watch has finally arrived.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> To whoever missed the train on the earlier JeanRichard sale:
> Ashford has a silver dialed JeanRichard Terrascope on bracelet for *$800 *after applying coupon *AFFTERRA799*
> These are normally priced above the~$1k mark, but were on sale earlier in December if I my memory doesn't betray me. Some WUSers considered them a steal at the discounted $700.
> 
> ...


Definitely well worth the price. I just sold my Terrascope for an Aquascope and the quality of the brand is amazing.


----------



## tribze (Jun 14, 2015)

Test


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Massdrop on seiko snk fliegers $52.99 plus $3.75 US shipping. choice of SNK803, SNK805, SNK807, SNK809 white/blue/green/black. They seem to run $62-$75 on amazon.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-flieger-snk-watch

Also a nice source of 7s26 automatic movements for those into Seiko modding.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

jisham said:


> Massdrop on seiko snk fliegers $52.99 plus $3.7 shipping. choice of SNK803, SNK805, SNK807, SNK809 white/blue/green/black. They seem to run $62-$75 on amazon.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-flieger-snk-watch
> 
> Also a nice source of 7s26 automatic movements for those into Seiko modding.


$59 at Long Island Watch. I received and email form them yesterday.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

SteamJ said:


> Definitely well worth the price. I just sold my Terrascope for an Aquascope and the quality of the brand is amazing.


The link in the OPs post does not seem to work for me. Anyone else have that issue? SteamJ, if I may, can you compare and contrast the Terrascope and Aquascope? You are in a somewhat unique position to report as you have owned both.  I'm seriously interested in picking up a JeanRichard at some point, but all of their series seem to be speaking to me!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> The link in the OPs post does not seem to work for me. Anyone else have that issue? SteamJ, if I may, can you compare and contrast the Terrascope and Aquascope? You are in a somewhat unique position to report as you have owned both.  I'm seriously interested in picking up a JeanRichard at some point, but all of their series seem to be speaking to me!


Copy and paste the following into your browser:
ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/jeanrichard/terrascope/60500-11-201-11A.pid


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

danktrees said:


> this is more than the standard price at a canadian ad plus you get the official warranty.


Much prefer the old version with the 2824. Can't stand the wall of text on the dial of this one.

S.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I already have a "last generation" (pre-Aquis, "donut shaped") Divers Date 7533 on rubber that I LOVE; hence some additional reservation in pulling the trigger on the Aquis Small Seconds (well, that, and to someone's earlier point...having and extra $800 to throw around right now, when the condo is in need of some updating, LOL)!


rhstranger2772 said:


> Great price on a fantastic watch. I prefer the older donut shaped Titan C but never seen one this low. Good find!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Corum sale on ToM. They have a jump hour with "adjustable lugs" for $1999. Never seen such a thing before.

Update: The jump hour is sold out. Somebody liked it.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Just ordered this AE1200WHD for $17! (Yesterday I got the AE1200WH for $15, but that one is sold out from the seller I bought from.)

The pic is the one I have from before b-)

Casio AE 1200WHD 1AV AE1200WHD World Time Alarm Digital Watches | eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Like the earlier Kontiki mania, this Jean Richard mania is intriguing me, is this a cult thing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Corum sale on ToM. They have a jump hour with "adjustable lugs" for $1999. Never seen such a thing before.
> 
> Update: The jump hour is sold out. Somebody liked it.


Which site is "ToM"?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Touch of Modern


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Victorinox Swiss Army display models are on sale for 70% off at Jacob Time.

https://www.jacobtime.com/osc/category.php?cPath=717&sort=8

I just bought this ladies model as a gift. *$148.*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't sleep on Jacob Time for deals. They recently have gotten much more competitive in their prices, seeming to look at Jomashop and try to be a couple of dollars less.

They have some good deals going right now, including on Hamiltons.

This *Jazzmaster Viewmatic* auto is *$338.34* and would make a great "do it all including work and play" watch. *$328 with BeFrugal* rebate. The next-closest prices I see are $499 at Joma and Amazon.

Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Mens Watch Watch H32715131

You can also get a *Hamilton Intra-Matic* for under $500, which is unusual. They have it at *$505*; BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$490*.

Hamilton Intra-Matic Mens Watch H38455751

Pics borrowed from 'Net.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jisham said:


> Massdrop on seiko snk fliegers $52.99 plus $3.75 US shipping. choice of SNK803, SNK805, SNK807, SNK809 white/blue/green/black. They seem to run $62-$75 on amazon.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-flieger-snk-watch
> 
> Also a nice source of 7s26 automatic movements for those into Seiko modding.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Heads up on that Viewmatic above, the lug to lug is very long. Too long for my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Arrrggggghhhh......somebody PUHLEASE buy this so it will stop taunting me! Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet for $909.99 after $90 off with code SPRINGLUX90; or (but first, all the "no cash back site" whiners must now look away).....$800.79 after 12% BeFrugal cash back (plus, I have a $100 credit with The Watchery just burnin' a hole in my pocket!)! Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches. It might be a "store display", but still cheaper than anything used I've seen sell for on the 'bay. They've also got a similar model in stainless with green bezel/grey dial for same price. Dang!


Devil is in the details...I almost pulled the trigger until I noticed:

"Condition: Like New"

No idea if it was a display, or a return, whatever.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yet another package from my recent watch-buying binge arrived ... my Accurist Clerkenwells from the UK:

They seem to have some back in stock for £30. Don't forget, buy two and second one is a 20% discount. AND 6% off your order with coupon code 'OFFER6'

Accurist Watches | Official UK Accurist Stockist - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢

They exceed my expectations. The NATOs are really good, nice hardware. But at least the champagne dial has to go on a classic leather strap, doncha think?


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Don't sleep on Jacob Time for deals. They recently have gotten much more competitive in their prices, seeming to look at Jomashop and try to be a couple of dollars less.
> 
> They have some good deals going right now, including on Hamiltons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, the viewmatic was way too good of a deal to pass on! I've been looking for a dressy watch from Hamilton, and this fits the bill nicely. Looks great on leather as well:
 Pics from "net".


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yet another package from my recent watch-buying binge arrived ... my Accurist Clerkenwells from the UK:
> 
> They seem to have some back in stock for £30. Don't forget, buy two and second one is a 20% discount. AND 6% off your order with coupon code 'OFFER6'
> 
> ...


Nice pics! Is one of the dial cream in color? Also, what's the lug width size? 20mm?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd call it a champagne color. 

20 mm lugs.


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Uniform Wares has a 30% sale. Home | Uniform Wares - Swiss Made. Use code UWAW15 at check-out


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Alpina Startimer quartz chrono at Jomashop for $449 with promo code VD2-AL100

Image borrowed from Jomashop:


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

These two bad boys arrived, edited by mod, pls. read our rules & guidelines


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Posted in error

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

I love the Intra-matic. I hate its lack of a second hand. The Jazzmaster Viewmatic is also lovely, and from what I've heard, worth the dollars.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Don't sleep on Jacob Time for deals. They recently have gotten much more competitive in their prices, seeming to look at Jomashop and try to be a couple of dollars less.
> 
> They have some good deals going right now, including on Hamiltons.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhdimitrov (Sep 13, 2015)

EDIT: BEWARE !!! Please treat the below link with caution as it seems to be a SCAM!!!

Hey guys! Is this legit, looks really odd because I couldn't find anything about this website:
http://www.wristwatch-guarantee.com/LONGINES-MASTER-COLLECTION-MENS-WATCH-L26734783-p-128.html
Your opinion? Thanks!!!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dhdimitrov said:


> Hey guys! Is this legit, looks really odd because I couldn't find anything about this website:
> http://www.wristwatch-guarantee.com/LONGINES-MASTER-COLLECTION-MENS-WATCH-L26734783-p-128.html
> Your opinion? Thanks!!!


Fakes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhdimitrov (Sep 13, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> dhdimitrov said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! Is this legit, looks really odd because I couldn't find anything about this website:
> ...


The site is also hidden from google search so... Doesn't seem legit at all.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal








$975

Seems legit and it is Titanium though haven't researched more to know what grade.


----------



## bel (Mar 1, 2010)

colgex said:


> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> $975
> 
> Seems legit and it is Titanium though haven't researched more to know what grade.



Band Width27 mm

?????


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sarb017 on massdrop for $315 + 7.50 s/h

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-alpinist-watch


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

dhdimitrov said:


> The site is also hidden from google search so... Doesn't seem legit at all.


I tried to send a quick message to Longines about this but it seems that I have to register with them first in order to contact them. Which, to me, sounds silly and arrogant of them so I won't bother.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I mentioned a while back that a two watch order never arrived--it was last on record in Miami on Feb. 5th--then nothing. As I mentioned Skywatches out of Singapore as the seller, it's only fair that I mention that their customer service turned out to be quite good, as indicated by their letter:

Hi, 

We have called up our post and they claimed that they are still waiting for USPS's updates as they are searching for the item.
We are willing to offer you a refund as we too do not wish to prolong this issue but if the item reaches you at later date, will you be honest enough to return the items back to us after we offered you the refund?
As what we mentioned earlier, we can't control the delivery situation as we have already tried our best to make sure your order left our premises as soon as we can.


Regards

Skywatches CS

I try not to post deals if there's some question to how trustworthy or secure the seller is. That said, in some instances, PayPal, although they annoy me a bit sometimes, is a smart way to go. But I'd order from Skywatches again w/o issue.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

bel said:


> Band Width27 mm
> 
> ?????


Odd right? Probably ~22mm. They screwed up somehow Raymond Weil Freelancer 7745-TIC-05609 Men's Watch

Also, on a side note fellow bargain hunters, heads up! If you used iconsumer with Ashford, they had a hicup and that is why the double cash back has not been reported yet. I know there was a screenshot for worldofwatches already but they are fixing the issue with Ashford and it should be there within a reasonable timeframe (they emailed me after I asked). Just fyi


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Automatic GMT for $399 from the watchery. looks like a nice piece...
Hamilton H77555335-SD Watches,Men's Khaki Automatic GMT Black Rubber and Dial Black IP Steel, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

md29 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Automatic GMT for $399 from the watchery. looks like a nice piece...
> Hamilton H77555335-SD Watches,Men's Khaki Automatic GMT Black Rubber and Dial Black IP Steel, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


$30 coupon + 12% cash back makes it $325 net. Almost pulled the trigger, but I really prefer the one I posted earlier.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

md29 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Automatic GMT for $399 from the watchery. looks like a nice piece...
> Hamilton H77555335-SD Watches,Men's Khaki Automatic GMT Black Rubber and Dial Black IP Steel, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


SPRINGLUX30 for the $30 off
Store display model, like new


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lowest price ever on Tag Heuer Men's CAU1113.BA0858 Formula 1 Anthracite Sunray Dial Dress Watch
Currently sells for $1100
View attachment 7310050


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

md29 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Automatic GMT for $399 from the watchery. looks like a nice piece...
> Hamilton H77555335-SD Watches,Men's Khaki Automatic GMT Black Rubber and Dial Black IP Steel, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


Didn't buy the watch you mentioned but I saw this store display Conservation GMT and snapped it up:









After cash back it should be ~300. TY for the heads up!!!


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Shrodinkee said:


> After cash back it should be ~300. TY for the heads up!!!


I saw that thing a couple of nights ago. Went to befrugal to activate cashback and coupon and the price jumped from $340 to $440 before CB/Coupon in less than a minute. Pretty much ruined it for me in my head.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Just bought the black faced stainless steel for $59 and free shipping

Invicta Men&apos;s Speedway 200 Meter Water Resistant Chronograph Watch | eBay

View attachment 7310802


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

blue2fire said:


> I saw that thing a couple of nights ago. Went to befrugal to activate cashback and coupon and the price jumped from $340 to $440 before CB/Coupon in less than a minute. Pretty much ruined it for me in my head.


It did the same thing to me too. It jumped from 340 to 425 after clicking through befrugal. Luckily I had the old tab open so I just refreshed that page and used that URL to buy it.

This actually makes me wonder about these cash back sites. They obviously place a cookie in the browser to track purchases but it seems like they can also use it to change prices as well. I noticed that the "promo code" that the site used changed after clicking through befrugal, which accounted for the price change. I think from now on I'm going to start double checking prices at the SWI sites through an incognito tab to make sure I'm getting the best price.

EDIT: Went through my browser history to get the URL's. If anybody wants to check it out for themselves.

This was the original URL I got

Hamilton H77565133-SD Watches,Men's Khaki Conservation Automatic GMT SS Black Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches

After clicking through befrugal the URL changed to this:

Hamilton H77565133-SD Watches,Men's Khaki Conservation Automatic GMT SS Black Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice grab....I came very close to pulling the trigger on it myself! One of my hesitations (although probably unfounded, since it comes with a 2 year warranty) was that it's roughly an 8 year old model; I believe it was originally released sometime in 2008. Regardless, with Han Solo's (Harrison Ford) revived relevance, this watch has an uber-cool factor to it!



Shrodinkee said:


> Didn't buy the watch you mentioned but I saw this store display Conservation GMT and snapped it up:
> 
> View attachment 7310082
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IWSJX0K?keywords=AV-4011&qid=1457123436&ref_=sr_1_12&sr=8-12

Amazon.com: AVI-8 Men's AV-4011-04 Hawker Hurricane Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band: Watches

These AVI-8's have dropped to $115.50 -- a great deal. They had been $164.50 and $147.00 respectively.

I enjoy my cream dial version. It doesn't wear as large as it looks from that close camera angle -- it's quite comfortable on my almost 7 inch wrist.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I mentioned a while back that a two watch order never arrived--it was last on record in Miami on Feb. 5th--then nothing. As I mentioned Skywatches out of Singapore as the seller, it's only fair that I mention that their customer service turned out to be quite good, as indicated by their letter:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hi,

I've ordered a Seiko 007 from them last september. The watch made it into Canada in about 8-10 days based on tracking then it stopped moving. I inquired with them about this and told me to be patient. About a month later after arriving on Canada the watch showed up on my doorstep without any tracking movement. I think I found what was the issue.

-The package was labeled as a "gift", increases the chance for inspections. Who has an old uncle in Singapore sending gifts with a buisness address on the package? It had an absurdly low declared value as well.

-The item description was a bunch of numbers like a SKU code, without any idea of what is inside. Sure way to raise suspicion.

The package was opened and inspected and I eventually got it without any taxes or fees, but it took about 45 days total.

Good luck!!

S.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

md29 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Automatic GMT for $399 from the watchery. looks like a nice piece...
> Hamilton H77555335-SD Watches,Men's Khaki Automatic GMT Black Rubber and Dial Black IP Steel, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


Interesting way to do the gmt complication


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IWSJX0K?keywords=AV-4011&qid=1457123436&ref_=sr_1_12&sr=8-12
> 
> Amazon.com: AVI-8 Men's AV-4011-04 Hawker Hurricane Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band: Watches
> 
> ...


These have been in the $75-85 range twice since last summer.

Picked mine up for $78 shipped from Amazon last Sept or Oct. I'm sure they'll come down again.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> These two bad boys arrived, edited by mod, pls. read our rules & guidelines
> View attachment 7305866
> 
> View attachment 7305874


were these a good price...been looking for these to come up in a deal...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Shrodinkee said:


> Didn't buy the watch you mentioned but I saw this store display Conservation GMT and snapped it up:
> 
> View attachment 7310082
> 
> ...


That is a great looking watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> These have been in the $75-85 range twice since last summer.
> 
> Picked mine up for $78 shipped from Amazon last Sept or Oct. I'm sure they'll come down again.


Wow, sorry I missed that deal! I know they had been lower but this is the best I've seen in a while -- especially since AVI-8 dramatically increased their own website prices recently.


----------



## Pepperoni493 (Sep 30, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Co. Portsea pre-order this weekend! 30% off! Just ordered mine 

Timepieces - Pre-Order - Melbourne Watch Company


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Seagullº£Å¸ÊÖ±íÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµ±íÆ¤±í´øÄÐÊ¿ÊÖ±íÍó±íºÚÉ«D219.101-tmall.comÌìÃ¨

It has Sea-gull's 2824 clone, ST2130. Including postage from China should be delivered for less than $140. Mineral, not sapphire. Use Chrome to auto-translate. Keep your phone handy if you set-up a Taobao account to receive verification codes. I don't speak Chinese but with Chrome I manage.

The store has more ST2130s on sale. https://haioubiaoyllx.world.tmall.c...&catId=663428317&search=y&orderType=price_asc


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

The Alpina GMT arrived from WOW...

Lovely watch...Not sure if it was a store display or what...OE plastic is on caseback, possible replacement wrap around case (?...no static disc on sapphire)...Strep appears to have been formed/conformed before...hangtag is present.

Anyways, I'm not terribly bothered...don't see any marks...it is keeping "perfect" time so far (4-5 hours).

I took off the OE croc strap and stuck it on a simple black H-R Lorica with silver stitching.

Haven't messed with the GMT hand yet.

Date is hard to see, as others have mentioned in the past.

Quite a good buy I think! (assuming the iConsumer check actually shows up...it has been acknowledged)

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Finally sized the VSA Officer's auto - 241372
Picked it up from bluefly for $240 delivered. The ETA 2824-2 runs about +\- 5 spd.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

buldogge said:


> The Alpina GMT arrived from WOW...
> 
> Lovely watch...Not sure if it was a store display or what...OE plastic is on caseback, possible replacement wrap around case (?...no static disc on sapphire)


FWIW I think thats just how Alpina packages the watches. I have two Alpinas and they both came that way, fitted plastic on the caseback then the case was wrapped again in a thick-ish flexible plastic. No fitted plastic cover in the front sapphire.

I'm wearing my black dial Alpiner GMT right now, ditched the OE strap immediately as well. Mines is on a hadley-roma kevlar strap. Enjoy it!!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Haha...Cool. A black H-R Kevlar was actually the other option I have sitting here!

Thanks,
-Mark



Shrodinkee said:


> FWIW I think thats just how Alpina packages the watches. I have two Alpinas and they both came that way, fitted plastic on the caseback then the case was wrapped again in a thick-ish flexible plastic. No fitted plastic cover in the front sapphire.
> 
> I'm wearing my black dial Alpiner GMT right now, ditched the OE strap immediately as well. Mines is on a hadley-roma kevlar strap. Enjoy it!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Finally sized the VSA Officer's auto - 241372
> Picked it up from bluefly for $240 delivered. The ETA 2824-2 runs about +\- 5 spd.


That's a great deal on a good looking watch that with some simple strap changes you can modify the watch to adapt to a variety of different circumstances. Awesome!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet trifecta. Keep em all!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would pull a Seinfeld and flip the Porsche. :-d


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..


If it were me the decision is easy, keep the Porsche!! I actually had it in my cart and as I was contemplating on whether I really wanted it or not, it went out of stock. Much regret........

Titanium 7750 chrono for under 600, what was I even thinking about.o|


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the Maurice Lacroix? I found some pics online that makes it look a little cheap. Your thoughts?

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

buldogge said:


> The Alpina GMT arrived from WOW...
> 
> Lovely watch...Not sure if it was a store display or what...OE plastic is on caseback, possible replacement wrap around case (?...no static disc on sapphire)...Strep appears to have been formed/conformed before...hangtag is present.
> 
> ...


Looks great on that strap!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Orange Mako on rubber in Amazon for *$87*
This is a good price for now if you can't wait for it to get below $75 [like it did in the past in some instances] And if you are planning on wearing it on a different strap.. Cuz the rubber one that comes with it '_contrary to the watch case_' is very disappointing.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..


No problem! (Nice to see I'm not the only one on a spending binge lately.)


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

[expires in 18hrs]

Gemnation has an amazing deal on the Eterna Soleure which can be had for *$540*
This watch is normally priced above the $1,000 mark, and currently cannot be found for less than $1,100.
You can also couple this price with *BeFrugal or other CB services *to get 7% off [*$500 total*]

*LINK HERE*

Some natural photos I found *HERE*


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks...I'm kinda diggin' it with the subtle silver-ish threading. I thought for sure I wanted something with red stitch to accent the GMT hand, but now I'm not so sure!

-Mark in St. Louis



WorthTheWrist said:


> Looks great on that strap!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

brahman said:


> Sweet trifecta. Keep em all!


Oh... I am keeping them all (since combined after cash back and discounts: all came to about $1650) the question is: I promised the Porsche chrono to one son, so between the Edox and the Maurice Lacroix: which one to keep vs giving to the black sheep?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Shrodinkee said:


> If it were me the decision is easy, keep the Porsche!! I actually had it in my cart and as I was contemplating on whether I really wanted it or not, it went out of stock. Much regret........
> 
> Titanium 7750 chrono for under 600, what was I even thinking about.o|


It was less than $460, for me!!( thanks to this forum: cash back and codes).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> How's the Maurice Lacroix? I found some pics online that makes it look a little cheap. Your thoughts?
> 
> "Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"
> 
> ...


It is very fulfilling, fit and finish are awesome for a dress watch ( hint: Lume is not that great, and you have to tilt the watch to actually see the hands: reflection is the name of the game here!!!).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No problem! (Nice to see I'm not the only one on a spending binge lately.)
> 
> View attachment 7315218


I like the tie!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Porsche is actually the surprise winner for me. I'm quite liking it after seeing your pic.



Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree that the Porsche Design is the 'pick of the litter' here. Teutonic, very clean design, substantial yet elegant while not being remotely prissy. Functional. Not easy to pull all that off in a gold tone sports watch.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Pepperoni493 said:


> Melbourne Watch Co. Portsea pre-order this weekend! 30% off! Just ordered mine
> 
> Timepieces - Pre-Order - Melbourne Watch Company


Brilliant!





















Decisions, decisions...

Does anyone follow Melbourne Watch Co. and know how long they wait after selling out of a piece before running another batch? The white on gold is currently listed as "limited stock".


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant make out if the Porsche and ML are lumed? If so are they adequate?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Dagaz 25% off site wide for two days.
http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Porsche is actually the surprise winner for me. I'm quite liking it after seeing your pic.


Same here. I didn't give it a second thought when the deal was posted, but it looks like real stunner in that pic.


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Oh... I am keeping them all (since combined after cash back and discounts: all came to about $1650) the question is: I promised the Porsche chrono to one son, so between the Edox and the Maurice Lacroix: which one to keep vs giving to the black sheep?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ok. I say give him the ML. it sort of matches the Porsche so they each get something similar. The Edox is the odd one out.


----------



## GuyMur (Feb 29, 2016)

eljay said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> View attachment 7316658
> View attachment 7316674
> ...


Even though I live in Melbourne I have only been following them for <12mths (very new to this forum too). They seem to not run another batch for some time (several months - e.g. they only had 4 of white/silver left in an email from 1 Nov 2015) from my observation. I have been waiting for any new Kickstarter model (not caring for the recent Carlton range), but may just take up this offer. FYI, there is an additional $50 off these Portsea watches for this weekend only by using the code EARLYBIRD.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Watches at Gemnation.com

Gemnation runs a great sale on Chronoswiss watches. Some crazy deal such as this Kairos model for $1095. It's a lady watch but 38mm is also a suitable size for men.

View attachment 7317674


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

eljay said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Does anyone follow Melbourne Watch Co. and know how long they wait after selling out of a piece before running another batch? The white on gold is currently listed as "limited stock".


No idea, but I've got one of their watches on my wrist right now (Hawthorn black leather), seriously considering getting one of these Portseas, the only thing stopping me is deciding between blue and white dial.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

Gemnation has an Eterna Soleure as their Deal of the Day for $539; great looking watch and a great deal too!

Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

GuyMur said:


> FYI, there is an additional $50 off these Portsea watches for this weekend only by using the code EARLYBIRD.


Thanks. i didn't see that in their email. I think it still puts them at about a Swiss Made on-sale price, though (Swiss Army, Bulova, etc) so I doubt I'll do it... Just too expensive.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

*NOT A DEAL*

I just wanted to follow up on my recent purchase from Ashford. As some of you may recall, I had some initial "challenges" with my order and posted the following last week -:



CamM77 said:


> *Ashford may yet delight me with quick delivery and a fantastic, perfectly functioning (i.e. no issues requiring return etc) watch*, but I've got to say that for my first time purchasing from them, I've really not found it to be a great experience.


Well, I'm pleased to report that Ashford really came through with the goods. I took receipt of the watch here in Sydney 4 business days after it departed Ashford's fulfillment centre. The only reason it took that long is because my original shipping destination refused the delivery and I had to get it re-routed to a new delivery address (which took another buiness day). As for the watch itself? I couldn't be happier! Ashford packaged the watch very securely and it arrived in perfect condition.

Whilst my first purchasing experience with Ashford certainly got off to a rocky start, Ashford ultimately impressed me with super quick international delivery and a fantastic watch. When all is said and done, I would happily recommend Ashford to other WUSers and will not hesitate to purchase from them again.










Thanks GtrainG for posting the initial deal.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Narval Seven PAM homages now on sale at Touch of Modern:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...7713d0af7e?open=0?share_invite_token=B4K6DR3T


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> I cant make out if the Porsche and ML are lumed? If so are they adequate?


They both have minimal Lume, no dive watches for sure: ML is at top of photo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://jet.com/product/detail/a8d1...anoaIn3BJ666RpqKX3LjbhUA8GgJxgqF0qRoCrXnw_wcB


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I would pull a Seinfeld and flip the Porsche. :-d


Oh no, the PD looks the best imho


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Dagaz 25% off this weekend. Just ordered a Thunderbolt for $281.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Amazon.com: Mondaine Unisex A5123035816SBB Stop2go Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch: Watches

I paid $341.99 for this Stop2go back in December but $371.25 from this Amazon vendor is the best deal I've seen since (prices have been hovering close to $500.)

I couldn't be happier with mine and the movement still fascinates me. A total of ten seconds loss since first setting it and a bonus to satisfy anybody's OCD: What other watch stops once a minute to show you how perfectly the hands are aligned?!?

I did immediately replace the soft but ugly strap with this one from Holben's. It looks like it was made for it. 

Di-Modell Rallye Black Red-Stitch


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Every jet.com coupon is for first-time members. Are there any that aren't?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, we've discussed before how the SWI sites have inconsistent pricing but this one takes the cake:

Deal of the day from World of Watches for $225

http://www.worldofwatches.com/daily..._medium=email&utm_campaign=EML_WOW_160305SUNS

or buy it through Amazon from -- you guessed it -- World of Watches for $129.99!

Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 96B230 Military Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown Watch: Bulova: Watches


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

boonh said:


> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> Gemnation runs a great sale on Chronoswiss watches. Some crazy deal such as this Kairos model for $1095. It's a lady watch but 38mm is also a suitable size for men.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7317674"]7317674[/iurl]


So Seagull ripped off Aevig which is a ripped off Chronoswiss??
Does it end there?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Dagaz 25% off this weekend. Just ordered a Thunderbolt for $281.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/


Nice! I'm kind of feeling that Aurora dive watch with the 9015 for $371 also. (Pic borrowed from WUS)


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Massdrop on the Alpinist just wrapped up. Im getting excited!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brahman said:


> Massdrop on the Alpinist just wrapped up. Im getting excited!


Still a favorite in my modest collection. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Jomadeals has the Longines Hydroconquest quartz for $549, plus another $10 off with JOMA10. Would be a nice grab n' go option.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> So Seagull ripped off Aevig which is a ripped off Chronoswiss??
> Does it end there?


What model Chronoswiss are you seeing that you're saying Aevig ripped off? I don't see anything that's similar at all.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> What model Chronoswiss are you seeing that you're saying Aevig ripped off? I don't see anything that's similar at all.


Agreed, it definitely isn't this Kairos model.










Just for reference here are the Aevig and Seagull which seems to be a very close copy.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Watchery has this Swiss Legend diver for $249, plus 12% cash back from BeFrugal. It's a big chunky one, and I don't know about the quality, but it has Fossil's STP1-11 Swiss made movement.

Swiss Legend 10062A-33-SM Watches,Abyssos Auto SS Blue Dial, Diver Swiss Legend Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MyHabit has some AVI-8 watches for under $100. This one is $91.

View attachment 7323410


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Funny , I used mine last year and when I tried it yesterday it worked. I also signed up for e-mails again and they sent me another one.



Thrax said:


> Every jet.com coupon is for first-time members. Are there any that aren't?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Dagaz 25% off this weekend. Just ordered a Thunderbolt for $281.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/


Seems like everything is sold out.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> *NOT A DEAL*
> 
> I just wanted to follow up on my recent purchase from Ashford. As some of you may recall, I had some initial "challenges" with my order and posted the following last week -:
> 
> ...


No problem. Glad you got in on the deal.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoss0311 (Sep 16, 2015)

That Bulova precisionist was recently on sale at world of watches for 170 during their Bulova sale and with coupon code.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> Seems like everything is sold out.


The complete watches are usually sold out. The Cav, Aurora, and Thunderbolt models are still available. The site is mostly for modding parts for your Seiko. Bezel inserts, hands, crystals...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Well, we've discussed before how the SWI sites have inconsistent pricing but this one takes the cake:
> 
> or buy it through Amazon from -- you guessed it -- World of Watches for $129.99!
> 
> Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 96B230 Military Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown Watch: Bulova: Watches


That is a great deal for this watch, especially if you get it bead blasted :-!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All arrived at the same time...decisions..decisions..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you, I really wanted that PD


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> That is a great deal for this watch, especially if you get it bead blasted :-!


That strap is perfect also, where did you find it?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Barry S said:


> That strap is perfect also, where did you find it?


Thanks Barry. It's the bomber jacket style strap from strap for time. Link below:
Strapped for Time Bomber Jacket Distressed Leather Watch Band w Contrast Stitch | eBay


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

I think he is referring to the Pacific models, but only hands look similar.



ShaggyDog said:


> Agreed, it definitely isn't this Kairos model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

boonh said:


> I think he is referring to the Pacific models, but only hands look similar.


Good spot, that makes more sense now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Well, we've discussed before how the SWI sites have inconsistent pricing but this one takes the cake:
> 
> Deal of the day from World of Watches for $225
> 
> ...


They alternate deals between the sister sites. Currently same price at watchery with code SPRINGLUX10

Or cheaper at jet.com if you're eligible for coupon


----------



## agiangrecom (Feb 20, 2016)

Any thoughts on this watch? Can't seem to find much on it so don't know how good of a deal it is.

https://m.thewatchery.com/products/305800


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> The Watchery has this Swiss Legend diver for $249, plus 12% cash back from BeFrugal. It's a big chunky one, and I don't know about the quality, but it has Fossil's STP1-11 Swiss made movement.
> 
> Swiss Legend 10062A-33-SM Watches,Abyssos Auto SS Blue Dial, Diver Swiss Legend Automatic Watches


It's a very well made, big watch. Automatic movement and built really well. Too bad those with smaller wrists are kinda excluded with watches like this.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

I have curiosity about the Chronoswiss watches.. they worth the price? I'm thinking about getting the Pacific with bracelet.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Found a good deal on the Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Auto watch on black rubber strap. It has a silver tone dial and contains the 2824-2 ETA movement. It's on sale for $399 on World of Watches, which is the lowest price I've found it selling for. It's selling for over $700 on eBay and over $500 on Amazon. With Befrugal 12% cashback price drops to $351.12. Now WoW is also allowing you to pay it in 6 installments of $66.66 (without any credit check) if you prefer not to dish out the cash at the moment but that would affect the cashback I believe.

Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

View attachment 7327306
View attachment 7327314


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

GuyMur said:


> Even though I live in Melbourne I have only been following them for <12mths (very new to this forum too). They seem to not run another batch for some time (several months - e.g. they only had 4 of white/silver left in an email from 1 Nov 2015) from my observation. I have been waiting for any new Kickstarter model (not caring for the recent Carlton range), but may just take up this offer. FYI, there is an additional $50 off these Portsea watches for this weekend only by using the code EARLYBIRD.


At this stage we're only doing one batch a year as we expand with other new models.

The Portsea is definitely our most popular and the last batch sold out within 30 days of release in October last year. Most were taken in pre-order.

RE: Kickstarter - we will not be doing any more projects. The Carlton was our last. Future new models will be offered for pre-order directly via our website, like with the Portsea.



kissmywhat said:


> No idea, but I've got one of their watches on my wrist right now (Hawthorn black leather), seriously considering getting one of these Portseas, the only thing stopping me is deciding between blue and white dial.


If you are considering grabbing one, I'd recommend getting on board soon. The extra $50AUD is only valid until tomorrow and we're already half-sold out of the white dial after less than 2 days.

If anyone has any questions about the Portsea, or Melbourne Watch Co. in general, please feel free to email or PM me.


----------



## SKrishnan (Dec 24, 2012)

eljay said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> View attachment 7316658
> View attachment 7316674
> ...


We've got about 20 of the white/rose gold calendar version left. We probably won't make more this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

I love my silver Frederick Constant slimline moonphase so much. If anyone sees the blue come up for less than $1500/let me know. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Received my skx007 today. Thanks again for enabling guys. o|







Markers seem slightly misaligned to me. But not too bad. Could just be from reading too many threads about the issue and my eyes (mind) are playing tricks on me.

Also have one of those cobra calibre watches from eBay (posted the other day) on the way. You guys are really corrupting an innocent man. :-x


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A Men's Watch

$799 at Ashford with code AFFTERRA799

**Ashford links only seem to work if you open in new tab or copy and paste.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Ashford links only seem to work if you open in new tab or copy and paste.


It seems not to like being referred or redirected from a site other than Ashford. Disabling referrer reporting to ashford.com fixes it.

Alternatively, on the 403 page that you get from following links from here you can also select the address bar and hit enter, which might be easier than copy/pasting for some.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Found a good deal on the Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Auto watch on black rubber strap. It has a silver tone dial and contains the 2824-2 ETA movement. It's on sale for $399 on World of Watches, which is the lowest price I've found it selling for. It's selling for over $700 on eBay and over $500 on Amazon. With Befrugal 12% cashback price drops to $351.12. Now WoW is also allowing you to pay it in 6 installments of $66.66 (without any credit check) if you prefer not to dish out the cash at the moment but that would affect the cashback I believe.
> 
> Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> ...


I'm fairly sure that you can not use any discount codes or rebate sites with the payment plan so beware


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

wishmann said:


> I have curiosity about the Chronoswiss watches.. they worth the price? I'm thinking about getting the Pacific with bracelet.


For the MSRP, no; for the currently sale price, definitely yes. Pacific line is their entry level but still uses decorated 2892 and 7750. For that price, you cannot even get a similar level Tag.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So I need a new springbar tool. But Amazon currently has a watch repair tools set for about the cost of a springbar tool alone. Sixteen piece set for $7.84 with free shipping. They're cheap to be sure, but functional.

http://www.amazon.com/GGI-International-Watch-Repair-Tool/dp/B000T9VK56

In my experience, I don't like those bracelet link pin pusher tools when they are plastic -- can't handle any torque. Lo and behold, they're selling metal ones on eBay for $5.69 with free shipping. Shipping from the USA, too.

Metal Adjustable Watch Band Strap Bracelet Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit Set | eBay

I just may go for a digital caliper too, while I'm at it.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So I need a new springbar tool. But Amazon currently has a watch repair tools set for about the cost of a springbar tool alone. Sixteen piece set for $7.84 with free shipping. They're cheap to be sure, but functional.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GGI-International-Watch-Repair-Tool/dp/B000T9VK56
> 
> ...


I recall buying the same kinda pin removal tool on amazon last year for almost the same price with prime shipping ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Dagaz 25% off this weekend. Just ordered a Thunderbolt for $281.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/


OOH
Must... Resist...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Mondaine Evo Railway Quartz with Sapphire $95
http://www.jomadeals.com








Look at the date window!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Mondaine Evo Railway Quartz with Sapphire $95
> http://www.jomadeals.com
> 
> 
> ...


Joma be trollin


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In my experience, I don't like those bracelet link pin pusher tools when they are plastic -- can't handle any torque. Lo and behold, they're selling metal ones on eBay for $5.69 with free shipping. Shipping from the USA, too.
> 
> Metal Adjustable Watch Band Strap Bracelet Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit Set | eBay
> 
> I just may go for a digital caliper too, while I'm at it.


I posted a link for this same took sometime between last summer and fall: I can give a +1 for this tool, works great on all pin style bracelets that I've encountered.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Instead of spending $85-120 on a rally strap that is only a $30 strap with holes in it, make your own holes:

Deal: *Beltopro® Belt Hole Puncher, Round Holes
*at Amazon for *$13.57

*








Home made rally strap by member Goody2141:


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Macgyver would be proud, I reckon. Well done!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Too bad Goody gave up WUS for Lent. He's not here to appreciate your showing off his wares. LOL


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Too bad Goody gave up WUS for Lent. He's not here to appreciate your showing off his wares. LOL


Sex or alcohol sure, but WUS? never!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So I need a new springbar tool. But Amazon currently has a watch repair tools set for about the cost of a springbar tool alone. Sixteen piece set for $7.84 with free shipping. They're cheap to be sure, but functional.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GGI-International-Watch-Repair-Tool/dp/B000T9VK56
> 
> ...


For a springbar tool I'd highly recommend going for a Bergeon. Sure they cost a little bit more but they are very, very good and you can consider them an investment in your hobby. Once you use the Bergeon you won't want to go back to using a cheaper tool, they make changing straps a cinch and I find there I'd much less chance of making scratches.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In my experience, I don't like those bracelet link pin pusher tools when they are plastic -- can't handle any torque. Lo and behold, they're selling metal ones on eBay for $5.69 with free shipping. Shipping from the USA, too.
> 
> Metal Adjustable Watch Band Strap Bracelet Link Pin Remover Repair Tool Kit Set | eBay


I have one of those cheapy plastic ones that came in kit and it's worked fine so far for removing pins, but I have had mixed success using it to put the pins back in. It's worked OK on bracelets that are narrow enough--14mm was easy--but with men's bracelets the throat is too small to accommodate both the bracelet and the pin next to it. Actually, I'm not even sure if that's how it's meant to be used -- it has a piece that sort of fits over the bracelet pin and I've used that to push the pins back in to the bracelet.

That leads me to two questions

1. Are these pin remover tools meant to be used to push the pin back in to the bracelet?
2. If so, can I use this metal ebay on like that?

Thanks!


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

SKrishnan said:


> If you are considering grabbing one, I'd recommend getting on board soon. The extra $50AUD is only valid until tomorrow and we're already half-sold out of the white dial after less than 2 days.


Argh! You've finally worn down my resolve and I've bitten the bullet on a white / stainless steel Portsea. Well played sir!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

frostjoe said:


> I have one of those cheapy plastic ones that came in kit and it's worked fine so far for removing pins, but I have had mixed success using it to put the pins back in. It's worked OK on bracelets that are narrow enough--14mm was easy--but with men's bracelets the throat is too small to accommodate both the bracelet and the pin next to it. Actually, I'm not even sure if that's how it's meant to be used -- it has a piece that sort of fits over the bracelet pin and I've used that to push the pins back in to the bracelet.
> 
> That leads me to two questions
> 
> ...


I use that long mallet with the non metal tip ( pictured in OP's photo) to gently tap the pin back in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluefly has 20% off with code SITESALE20. They still have the Victorinox automatics for $300, which makes them $240 before 6% cash back.

Swiss Army Men's Officer's Automatic Stainless Steel | BLUEFLY


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In my experience, I don't like those bracelet link pin pusher tools when they are plastic -- can't handle any torque. Lo and behold, they're selling metal ones on eBay for $5.69 with free shipping. Shipping from the USA, too.


If shipping from China isn't a deal-killer for you, the same metal bracelet tool is $2.59 on Ali Express:
http://www..........s.com/item/1pc-...r-Tool-Kit-with-3-Extra-Pins/32296543957.html

(In case there's an issue linking to Ali, the item number is 32296543957)

The nice thing about this particular seller is that 4 pins (3 spares) are included -- 2 6mm pins and 2 10mm. The 10mm ones are handy for non-split-pin bracelets where pins are retained by friction in the middle part of the link, rather than by the split pin "bulge", such as Hamilton Khaki Aviation bracelets.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Found a good deal on the Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Auto watch on black rubber strap. It has a silver tone dial and contains the 2824-2 ETA movement. It's on sale for $399 on World of Watches, which is the lowest price I've found it selling for. It's selling for over $700 on eBay and over $500 on Amazon. With Befrugal 12% cashback price drops to $351.12. Now WoW is also allowing you to pay it in 6 installments of $66.66 (without any credit check) if you prefer not to dish out the cash at the moment but that would affect the cashback I believe.


Even better is $429.99 at The Watchery - $40 using coupon SPRINGLUX40 plus 12% Befrugal cashback. _Sorry I can't link (or even quote links?) yet due to my post count. Silly.
_
Total = $343.19

Ordered one this morning plus Bulova 63A121 Mechanical for a total of $602.78 after coupon SPRINGLUX75 and 12% cashback. Sweet b-)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> For a springbar tool I'd highly recommend going for a Bergeon. Sure they cost a little bit more but they are very, very good and you can consider them an investment in your hobby. Once you use the Bergeon you won't want to go back to using a cheaper tool, they make changing straps a cinch and I find there I'd much less chance of making scratches.


Which Bergeon model do you use/ recommend? I've been using a cheap one that came with a $6 kit like the one posted above. It's worked but it is a hassle.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Really great looking watch only for $45 - big price drop
*Invicta Men's 20120 Pro Diver Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch (B010UJH7GU) *

View attachment 7333986


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Mondaine Evo Railway Quartz with Sapphire $95
> 
> Look at the date window!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon has it for $170
dp/B000WFAZOY


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Which Bergeon model do you use/ recommend? I've been using a cheap one that came with a $6 kit like the one posted above. It's worked but it is a hassle.


Bergeon 6767-F. It's a classic that you'll find in many professionals kit as well as people here.

Bergeon make a selection of springbar tools and 6767 comes in two varieties the 's' model and the 'f' model which has a finer tip on the fork and seems to be the more popular model. Get one, you won't regret it. Some kit you can get away with buying the really cheap tools but this is definitely one where it is worth spending a little more for something superior.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/springbar-tool-bergeon-6767f-6111-a-430762.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$69.99 From the Watchery via EBay

Watches, Luxury items in TheWatchery store on eBay!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Bergeon 6767-F. It's a classic that you'll find in many professionals kit as well as people here.
> 
> Bergeon make a selection of springbar tools and 6767 comes in two varieties the 's' model and the 'f' model which has a finer tip on the fork and seems to be the more popular model. Get one, you won't regret it. Some kit you can get away with buying the really cheap tools but this is definitely one where it is worth spending a little more for something superior.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/springbar-tool-bergeon-6767f-6111-a-430762.html


Thank you. A watchmaker buddy of mine recommended the tweeter style tools however they are way more expensive then I'd like to spend. He also said they tend to break.


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> For a springbar tool I'd highly recommend going for a Bergeon. Sure they cost a little bit more but they are very, very good and you can consider them an investment in your hobby. Once you use the Bergeon you won't want to go back to using a cheaper tool, they make changing straps a cinch and I find there I'd much less chance of making scratches.


I second Shaggy here. Drop a little additional cash for Bergeron. You won't be disappointed at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Even better is $429.99 at The Watchery - $40 using coupon SPRINGLUX40 plus 12% Befrugal cashback. _Sorry I can't link (or even quote links?) yet due to my post count. Silly.
> _
> Total = $343.19
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Bergeon 6767-F. It's a classic that you'll find in many professionals kit as well as people here.
> 
> Bergeon make a selection of springbar tools and 6767 comes in two varieties the 's' model and the 'f' model which has a finer tip on the fork and seems to be the more popular model. Get one, you won't regret it. Some kit you can get away with buying the really cheap tools but this is definitely one where it is worth spending a little more for something superior.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/springbar-tool-bergeon-6767f-6111-a-430762.html


+1

The tips are exchangeable. The standard "S" tip is best on leather as it is less likely to do damage, while the fine "F" tip will be necessary for most bracelets, particularly those with solid end links.

You can either buy both tools or one tool and one extra tip.

Amazon.com: Bergeon 6767-S Watch Spring Bar Tool - Long Stainless Steel Handle with Replaceable Screw In Standard Tool End: Bergeon: Watches

Amazon.com: Bergeon 6767-AF Replacement Fine Fork for 6767-F Spring Bar Tool: Bergeon: Watches


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

Panzera on massdrop, seems to be the cheapest i can find, only a few available.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzer...otional 2016-03-06&utm_term=Daily Promotional


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> Tanker G1 said:
> 
> 
> > Even better is $429.99 at The Watchery - $40 using coupon SPRINGLUX40 plus 12% Befrugal cashback. _Sorry I can't link (or even quote links?) yet due to my post count. Silly.
> ...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Found the right coupon through Befrugal. It's the WINTER$$ ones. I could have saved another $4.40 if I'd have gotten my combo from WoW. 

Dang it.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I use that long mallet with the non metal tip ( pictured in OP's photo) to gently tap the pin back in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After I typed my post I had an epiphany: the pin goes in in the opposite direction that it came out! Ughhh.

I was obeying the arrows on the bracelet as a one way sign. In reality, they're there just to tell you which way to push to get the pins out. They go back in non-bulged side first in the opposite direction of the arrow.

I guess I won't be bending over any more of the split pins now.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## cyberpunks2000 (Apr 12, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Dagaz 25% off this weekend. Just ordered a Thunderbolt for $281.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/


That one has been on my list for a while! Next best price was $300 over the last year or so. Unfortunately, this is too similar to the Laco I just bought and I will have to pass it up. Averaging over 2 watches / month so far... However, build quality is reportedly very high, good lume, good quality bracelet with solid end links and screws, bead blasted. If you're tempted, go for it!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Uk_browning said:


> Panzera on massdrop, seems to be the cheapest i can find, only a few available.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzer...otional 2016-03-06&utm_term=Daily Promotional


cannot find much on these watches....anyone???


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> After I typed my post I had an epiphany: the pin goes in in the opposite direction that it came out! Ughhh.
> 
> I was obeying the arrows on the bracelet as a one way sign. In reality, they're there just to tell you which way to push to get the pins out. They go back in non-bulged side first in the opposite direction of the arrow.
> 
> ...


You need to go post this in the F71 Confessions thread.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ordered the Bergeon from Amazon. Should have along time ago. Recently poked a hole in my finger messing with the cheap one I have. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the G-Shock Men's G100-1BV is USD$52.00 plus delivery. Not a massive price drop, but I can't find it cheaper anywhere else. 
This is $2.00 off the lowest price, and below the average of $55.59 on 3xCamel.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Island Watch has this for $79. Seems like a pretty good deal to me: Orient Classic Automatic Military Aviator Watch with Date #ER2D009B


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you have a female in your life that likes watches but doesn't necessarily like the blingy, girly ones, or a teen or yourself with a small wrist, this looks like a nice deal:

The Watchery has a *Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview *ladies model (37mm case) for $229.99 with 'SPRINGLUX20' coupon code. The BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$202.39*. It's quartz, but you know the build quality of a Hamilton watch is going to be super-solid. A watch with 100m water resistance, unidirectional rotating bezel, sapphire crystal, and a gorgeous, blue sunburst dial with beautiful indices for $200?

That beats the next-closest price I could find by $248.

Hamilton H37451141-SD Watches,Women's Jazzmaster Seaview Stainless Steel Blue Dial SS, Luxury Hamilton Quartz Watches


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> After I typed my post I had an epiphany: the pin goes in in the opposite direction that it came out! Ughhh.
> 
> I was obeying the arrows on the bracelet as a one way sign. In reality, they're there just to tell you which way to push to get the pins out. They go back in non-bulged side first in the opposite direction of the arrow.
> 
> ...




This post belongs in the "F71 True Confessions" thread lol.

My screw down crown thing wasn't so bad after all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you have a female in your life that likes watches but doesn't necessarily like the blingy, girly ones, or a teen or yourself with a small wrist, this looks like a nice deal:
> 
> The Watchery has a *Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview *ladies model (37mm case) for $229.99 with 'SPRINGLUX20' coupon code. The BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$202.39*. It's quartz, but you know the build quality of a Hamilton watch is going to be super-solid. A watch with 100m water resistance, unidirectional rotating bezel, sapphire crystal, and a gorgeous, blue sunburst dial with beautiful indices for $200?


Oooh damn... I have a small wrist and I've found that 36-38mm is my sweet spot... this might just be my next daily driver. 
Great find, WTW!


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you have a female in your life that likes watches but doesn't necessarily like the blingy, girly ones, or a teen or yourself with a small wrist, this looks like a nice deal:
> 
> The Watchery has a *Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview *ladies model (37mm case) for $229.99 with 'SPRINGLUX20' coupon code. The BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$202.39*. It's quartz, but you know the build quality of a Hamilton watch is going to be super-solid. A watch with 100m water resistance, unidirectional rotating bezel, sapphire crystal, and a gorgeous, blue sunburst dial with beautiful indices for $200?
> 
> ...


How I wish that is a guy model.. looks great


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Jimboz said:


> Oooh damn... I have a small wrist and I've found that 36-38mm is my sweet spot... this might just be my next daily driver.
> Great find, WTW!


Lol, I thought so too... 37mm isn't too small if you're planning on wearing it as a dressy/casual watch... Would've been a sure buy for me if it wasn't QUARTZ [even if it was a little pricier].
It doesn't even have numerals or anything too sporty looking. Fits the bill just right haha.


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> cannot find much on these watches....anyone???


There is a good online review but I think the MSRP might be a bit optimistic. I was rather tempted, just not knowing much about them put me off.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Casio Ediforce in Green [_Also Red face and White face but OOS_] in Sears.com for $37 with free shipping.
This watch can be found for at least ~$70 online.
Pretty good Amazon reviews.

* LINK HERE*







*

LINK FOR WHITE FACE IN CASE RESTOCKED

LINK FOR RED FACE IN CASE RESTOCKED*


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazon has Seiko SNKM99 at $73.90 at the moment, their image below.
View attachment 7345050


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice Aristo on amazon for $149, though quartz. Very clean lines, I like it...
View attachment 7345058


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

For something a bit different, AVI-8 AV-4005-04 Mens Hawker Harrier II Black Leather Strap Watch also on amazon for under $71
View attachment 7345130


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Tom has revue thommen and avi 8 today

Sent from paradise!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Orient men's FER24004B0 Bambino stainless steel automatic watch with black leather band only for 172$


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New for $360 with free shipping in USA

Bulova 98B212 Men's Precisionist Black Dial Stainless Steel Chronograph Dive Watch - Discount Watch Store


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

iuserman said:


> *Orient men's FER24004B0 Bambino stainless steel automatic watch with black leather band only for 172$*
> 
> View attachment 7345178


I have seen these closer to $100 if you shop around and may have to wait awhile. Amazon prices usually fluctuate about every two weeks.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

iuserman said:


> *Orient men's FER24004B0 Bambino stainless steel automatic watch with black leather band only for 172$*


Around $130 in leather, and $115 in bracelet of same model in eBay.
eBay is a nice and quick gauge to check how good the deal actually is.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Lol, I thought so too... 37mm isn't too small if you're planning on wearing it as a dressy/casual watch... Would've been a sure buy for me if it wasn't QUARTZ [even if it was a little pricier].
> It doesn't even have numerals or anything too sporty looking. Fits the bill just right haha.


I've started to come around quartz and having a soft spot for them. If you already have autos, you can enjoy quartz because you won't have to pay $$$ for overhauls, they will cost a lot less and will have the same level of quality and finishing if the model is offered in both quartz/auto. For example, I've seen the very good looking ML Les Classiques collection in auto from $799-1300. The same models with the same finishing can be had for $220-260 in quartz.

Men's Les Classiques Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches









$240


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep, I'm in the same place. I don't really understand why I should value one more than the other. So I've been adding more quartz than autos lately. And you're right; you can get really good deals on watches with really great builds going that way.

What do you suppose this Junghans Chronoscope would cost me if automatic? It cost about $480 in quartz -- and that includes paying a third-party shipper from the UK and customs fees.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Stuhrling Original Classic Ascot II Mens Designer Watch - Swiss Quartz Date Display Wrist Watch for Men - Black Leather Strap with Interchangeable Brown Leather Strap - only for 54$ (86% discount )*

View attachment 7346794


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yep, I'm in the same place. I don't really understand why I should value one more than the other. So I've been adding more quartz than autos lately. And you're right; you can get really [...]


Seems to me that an Inquisitor is about to be accused of heresy...

Maybe we should just replace 'death by burning' with 'eternal deal hunting'


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

colgex said:


> I've started to come around quartz and having a soft spot for them. If you already have autos, you can enjoy quartz because you won't have to pay $$$ for overhauls, they will cost a lot less and will have the same level of quality and finishing if the model is offered in both quartz/auto. For example, I've seen the very good looking ML Les Classiques collection in auto from $799-1300. The same models with the same finishing can be had for $220-260 in quartz.
> 
> Men's Les Classiques Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> ...


My understanding is that when Quartz watches fail ( and all watches do) they are not easy to fix ( weldings and resistors) and the whole movement needs replacing.
On the other hand, when automatic/ mechanical fail, it is a matter of replacing a worn gear and such. 
That is MY limited understanding of the difference, not to mention the craftsmanship that goes into the automatics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Sabadabadoo said:


> My understanding is that when Quartz watches fail ( and all watches do) they are not easy to fix ( weldings and resistors) and the whole movement needs replacing.
> On the other hand, when automatic/ mechanical fail, it is a matter of replacing a worn gear and such.
> That is MY limited understanding of the difference, not to mention the craftsmanship that goes into the automatics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, but the movement is $2.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

colgex said:


> I've started to come around quartz and having a soft spot for them. If you already have autos, you can enjoy quartz because you won't have to pay $$$ for overhauls, they will cost a lot less and will have the same level of quality and finishing if the model is offered in both quartz/auto. For example, I've seen the very good looking ML Les Classiques collection in auto from $799-1300. The same models with the same finishing can be had for $220-260 in quartz.
> 
> Men's Les Classiques Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> $240


You've got solid a point, but I just don't like to wear quartz as often.. I barely wore any of my two quartz since 2015 and it's not because I don't like their look anymore.. And I'm pretty sure I'll treat all quartz with a level of ignorance regardless of how good they are... Maybe the idea of an automatic "heart/soul" kinda found its way in my head.

I think sometimes you need to find a certain charm to actually find the watch worthy, or a certain kind of feeling that you can appreciate in order to wear it, and that feeling [imo] is that the watch cannot function until you take it out of its grave and show it affection... Quartz on the other hand will keep beating in the drawer unfeelingly.

Back to deals for me now


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

elconquistador said:


> Yeah, but the movement is $2.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


You made my point for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally I'm not ashamed to say that I love quartz.










You can pick them up cheaply and they tend to be hassle free to run without expensive servicing costs. I tend to shy away from having too many mechanical watches due to the servicing costs and issues. I've got a 3 hand mechanical watch from a Swiss brand that I don't wear anymore because it's running out of spec and needs servicing yet the cost of that service would be more than I paid for my brand new full size Trident quartz on a bracelet and my gently used Tissot V3 chrono combined. Don't get me wrong mechanical watches are great and if I was a one watch guy it would be an auto but if you like to have a few different watches then the long term servicing costs of having a stable of mechanicals (especially non affordable ones) becomes the elephant in the room that nobody wants to talk about.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

At the risk of incurring the wrath of the "only post deals in silence!" whiners, here's my take on quartz vs. auto:

From explainthatstuff.com:
_
"Perhaps the most interesting thing about quartz is that it's piezoelectric. That means if you squeeze a quartz crystal, it generates a tiny electric current. The opposite is also true: if you pass electricity through quartz, it vibrates at a precise frequency (it shakes an exact number of times each second).__Inside a quartz clock or watch, the battery sends electricity to the quartz crystal through an electronic circuit. The quartz crystal oscillates (vibrates back and forth) at a precise frequency: exactly 32768 times each second. The circuit counts the number of vibrations and uses them to generate regular electric pulses, one per second. These pulses can either power an LCD display (showing the time numerically) or they can drive a small electric motor (a tiny stepping motor, in fact), turning gear wheels that spin the clock's second, minute, and hour hands."_

I consider that just as amazing, and just as much a triumph of human brainpower, as mechanical watches.


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

Good deal of your on the U.K. Or Europe 
Skx007k2 on jubilee bracelet shipped from the uk for £135.00 . On the link below

http://seiko-citizen-orient-direct.co.uk/product/seiko-skx007-automatic-diver/


----------



## OllyNL (Dec 30, 2015)

Nickshangs said:


> Good deal of your on the U.K. Or Europe
> Skx007k2 on jubilee bracelet shipped from the uk for £135.00 . On the link below
> 
> Seiko Automatic Divers SKX007 K2 Men's Watch


Damn.. *I don't need it, I don't need it*

Just bought an OVM 2.0 last week, so I can't, but that's a nice deal.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

cryptguard said:


> Amazon has Seiko SNKM99 at $73.90 at the moment, their image below.
> View attachment 7345050





cryptguard said:


> Nice Aristo on amazon for $149, though quartz. Very clean lines, I like it...
> View attachment 7345058





cryptguard said:


> For something a bit different, AVI-8 AV-4005-04 Mens Hawker Harrier II Black Leather Strap Watch also on amazon for under $71
> View attachment 7345130


I don't know what's different but none of tho attachments in your posts show up. Just FYI.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

my rule of thumb: with second hand = automatic, without = quartz
exceptions = non-chrono UHF and some other high frequency quartz movements


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Personally I'm not ashamed to say that I love quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tuna is a perfect example of an incredibly sophisticated quartz movement. This is a movement that was specially created for that watch and is designed to endure a world of suffering that most normal quartz and certainly not automatics could handle.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> My understanding is that when Quartz watches fail ( and all watches do) they are not easy to fix ( weldings and resistors) and the whole movement needs replacing.
> On the other hand, when automatic/ mechanical fail, it is a matter of replacing a worn gear and such.
> That is MY limited understanding of the difference, not to mention the craftsmanship that goes into the automatics.


1) Quartz movements rarely fail. 
2) When they do, they can be replaced for $2. 
3) Why do you care about replacing a movement? If your auto mechanic would replace an engine every time your car came in for service, you would be pleased as punch. 
4) Mechanicals do have an aesthetic appeal. But most mechanical movements are machine made and are as disposable as the average quartz. Unless you get a Roger Smith handmade movement or something from Piaget, there's little difference between a machine-made mechanical and a machine-made quartz other than accuracy. And on that, quartz wins all day.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> I think sometimes you need to find a certain charm to actually find the watch worthy, or a certain kind of feeling that you can appreciate in order to wear it, and that feeling [imo] is that the watch cannot function until you take it out of its grave and show it affection... Quartz on the other hand will keep beating in the drawer unfeelingly.


The ignorant "mechanicals have soul" argument. Like quartz, mechanical watches are machines. They are inanimate objects. Both need some outside source to power them; the difference is that the quartz needs a battery (which can last as long as a decade and can be changed in under two minutes) while the mechanical must be wound by your fingers or wrist for a while longer. Otherwise, both are just as cold and unfeeling as refrigerators and pens.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

And it is. Until recently, quartz was the height of horological technology, and nearly every innovation in the field (including Spring Drive and GPS/radio-controlled watches) derive from it. At the end of the day, mechanicals, quartz, and smartwatches deserve consideration and respect.



WorthTheWrist said:


> At the risk of incurring the wrath of the "only post deals in silence!" whiners, here's my take on quartz vs. auto:
> 
> From explainthatstuff.com:
> _
> ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Is it OK if I post a deal on this "mechanicals vs. quartz" thread?

By the way, if you're arguing about this vs. that, you're on the wrong thread. I like a little side chat as much as the next guy but I can see this devolving into, well, a lot of nothing. Why don't we take the quartz/mechanical argument to its own thread and leave this one to watch deals, the discussions of watch deals and showing off our new watch deals.

And now, my deal, because if you aren't posting a deal, you're in the wrong thread!

At Massdrop, Seiko Sapphire Quartz SGEH for *$94.99* plus shipping.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Agreed, this thread needs more deals!


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

I want to say thanks from a newbie to all the deals posted in this thread!! Impossible to find on my own. Quick question, these cash back sites people refer to, anyone give me a quick tutorial on how they work? Or are they generally frowned upon? Thanks.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Green and gold VSA Maverick for $199 at JomaDeals today:
JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Really tempted to pull the trigger on the sea urchin at Joma. It's been out of stock at a lot of places.








http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snzf17.html
129.99, can be 5 less with promo code XCLSV5


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Somebody was asking about a Perrelet Turbine watch. This looks like a neat one. It has a snake behind the turbine with a ruby eye. $2888 with code DMTURBINE2888

Perrelet Turbine A8001-1 Men's Limited Edition Watch

View attachment 7351818


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

sky21 said:


> I want to say thanks from a newbie to all the deals posted in this thread!! Impossible to find on my own. Quick question, these cash back sites people refer to, anyone give me a quick tutorial on how they work? Or are they generally frowned upon? Thanks.


This is an example I posted on a different thread about the Edox 50th anniversary ( general idea on combined code and cash back site and credit card offer):



Sabadabadoo said:


> First you log in into your Amex account and look under offers, select Ashford $50 off 250 and add it.
> 
> Second you go through befrugal.com to Ashford website for 6%, or the new site Iconsumer.com for 9.6% cash back.
> 
> ...


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Is it OK if I post a deal on this "mechanicals vs. quartz" thread?
> 
> By the way, if you're arguing about this vs. that, you're on the wrong thread. I like a little side chat as much as the next guy but I can see this devolving into, well, a lot of nothing. Why don't we take the quartz/mechanical argument to its own thread and leave this one to watch deals, the discussions of watch deals and showing off our new watch deals.
> 
> ...


The truth is, there are only a handful of sites these alleged deals came from - and you know what they are, it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.
I'm assuming some people in this thread often cycle/filter them regularly themselves that makes deals posting sometimes redundant.
Also, if you have to wait for someone else to post a deal it's often sold out!

Now I personally love this so called "arguments" or "debates" because these stories and theories give you insights/knowledge, and enabling you to decipher in the future whether any given watch is a deal or not.


----------



## agiangrecom (Feb 20, 2016)

SEIKO-SKS473P1 on world of watches for 75 and with 10% that comes to just over 66. Seems like a great deal to me.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...2IvKwNv3nbsssi0OrfGXAaYHK9OFDMFpqMaAqvW8P8HAQ


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> This is an example I posted on a different thread about the Edox 50th anniversary ( general idea on combined code and cash back site and credit card offer):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sparco (Aug 23, 2011)

View attachment 7353410


Can be had for $180

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241403 Chrono Classic Black Dial Watch - Daily Steals


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

boze said:


> Green and gold VSA Maverick for $199 at JomaDeals today:
> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day
> 
> View attachment 7351586


For the John Deere fans out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> The truth is, there are only a handful of sites these alleged deals came from - and you know what they are, it doesn't take a genius to figure it out.
> I'm assuming some people in this thread often cycle/filter them regularly themselves that makes deals posting sometimes redundant.
> Also, if you have to wait for someone else to post a deal it's often sold out!
> 
> Now I personally love this so called "arguments" or "debates" because these stories and theories give you insights/knowledge, and enabling you to decipher in the future whether any given watch is a deal or not.


Frankly, I'm in it for the stories and theories like you said.
The deals are just a nice extra. Plus it feels good to help other addicts get their fix and not feel too bad about it [my pov at least]. And before anyone unsheathe the old "deals only thread", just know that it's not easy to keep motivated to post deals. Small subjective talk here and there makes a HUGE spiritual drive for members... And whoever monitors this thread KNOWS EXACTLY that deals come and go by a form of waves, and these waves happen mostly during members small talk. Not trying to justify anything, but sharing some insight that some members might have overlooked.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

agiangrecom said:


> SEIKO-SKS473P1 on world of watches for 75 and with 10% that comes to just over 66. Seems like a great deal to me.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...2IvKwNv3nbsssi0OrfGXAaYHK9OFDMFpqMaAqvW8P8HAQ


Is it just me or is the website down....

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes it appears to be down at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Frankly, I'm in it for the stories and theories like you said.
> The deals are just a nice extra. Plus it feels good to help other addicts get their fix and not feel too bad about it [my pov at least]. And before anyone unsheathe the old "deals only thread", just know that it's not easy to keep motivated to post deals. Small subjective talk here and there makes a HUGE spiritual drive for members... And whoever monitors this thread KNOWS EXACTLY that deals come and go by a form of waves, and these waves happen mostly during members small talk. Not trying to justify anything, but sharing some insight that some members might have overlooked.


+1

Community happens through the side talk, not through the posting of deals.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Not just you they have issues.



NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Is it just me or is the website down....
> 
> Sent from paradise!


----------



## agiangrecom (Feb 20, 2016)

Yea I was in the middle of checkout. Now I'm worried it is a sign not to get the watch.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Hamilton 42mm Chronograph #H60416583 for *$700* from Ashford after applying coupon *AFFFIELD699*
Cheapest alternative price online is $923 plus $16 shipping

*LINK HERE*
ashford.com/us/ashford/browse/H60416583.pid









Some review I found on Youtube:


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Somebody was asking about a Perrelet Turbine watch. This looks like a neat one. It has a snake behind the turbine with a ruby eye. $2888 with code DMTURBINE2888
> 
> Perrelet Turbine A8001-1 Men's Limited Edition Watch
> 
> View attachment 7351818


Maybe if I get one for each wrist, I can finally stop singing: "I Believe I Can Fly"


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Frankly, I'm in it for the stories and theories like you said.


I'm here for the drama lol.

I don't buy anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

cpl said:


> I'm here for the drama lol.
> 
> I don't buy anything.


I am here for the rare 2 times that mleok posts links to Jomashop's ebay flash sale on Omegas. And Eterna of course ;-)
A bit tired of all the constant, big discounts on obscure brands, the watches that typically end up as keepers for me are brands which never go on sale.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Hamilton 42mm Chronograph #H60416583 for *$700* from Ashford after applying coupon *AFFFIELD699*
> Cheapest alternative price online is $923 plus $16 shipping
> 
> 
> View attachment 7353898


I paid significantly more for this watch from Joma. It is a great watch, IMO. The big surprise for me was the strap's quality, including its roller buckle.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Frankly, I'm in it for the stories and theories like you said.
> The deals are just a nice extra. Plus it feels good to help other addicts get their fix and not feel too bad about it [my pov at least]. And before anyone unsheathe the old "deals only thread", just know that it's not easy to keep motivated to post deals. Small subjective talk here and there makes a HUGE spiritual drive for members... And whoever monitors this thread KNOWS EXACTLY that deals come and go by a form of waves, and these waves happen mostly during members small talk. Not trying to justify anything, but sharing some insight that some members might have overlooked.


Don't feel the need to justify communicating with other people on a message board. If people don't like it, they can get bent.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This watch has been tantalizing me for awhile. The Watchery has the Porsche Design Flat 6 white dial automatic for $775 with coupon code 'SPRINGLUX75' 
BeFrugal rebate takes it to $682. That's a silly-low price for this watch; they're well north of a grand everywhere else that I can see. But I hate it on the white rubber strap. The Porsche Design bracelet for these watches looks hot and a mix of modern and '70s retro to me. Check it out:

Porsche Design Flat Six P'6310 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

But I sure can't figure out a way you can buy the bracelet by itself.

I should just get over it, buy it and then marry it with a cool black leather racing strap. I'm sure that would look good.

Porsche Design 6310-41-63-1170 Watches,Men's Flat 6 Automatic White Rubber and Dial, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Now for something that doesn't go on sale that often, Timequest has this Junkers JU52 Iron Annie Chrono at their clearance page for $849
LIW has it for 2K

EDIT: looks like someone bought the last one


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Great deal on that hammy chrono


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

what a sweet watch. i honestly shouldn't be buying any more but if one of these PD watches shows up before the AMEX offer is over i'm probably going to jump all over it, especially since i either couple it with the befrugal rebate or just tack on another $50 off using a 2nd eligible card.



WorthTheWrist said:


> This watch has been tantalizing me for awhile. The Watchery has the Porsche Design Flat 6 white dial automatic for $775 with coupon code 'SPRINGLUX75'
> BeFrugal rebate takes it to $682. That's a silly-low price for this watch; they're well north of a grand everywhere else that I can see. But I hate it on the white rubber strap. The Porsche Design bracelet for these watches looks hot and a mix of modern and '70s retro to me. Check it out:
> 
> Porsche Design Flat Six P'6310 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Authentic Watches has the *Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage* titanium ana-digi, model E7936210/B962-130E, for $2,775. BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$2,719.50*. That beats Jomashop's price by $255 and is about what you see them selling for used. They're apparently an authorized dealer, too, so it comes with a 6-year warranty.

236 E7936210/B962 Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage Digital Mens Multi Function Watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I had no idea how far down in price GPS watches have come ... Inventory Adjusters has the *Citizen 3005-85E* for *$575*. It doesn't appear to be a display model -- they are usually good about pointing that out, and pointing out any slight damage.

Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Satellite World Timer Watch CC3005-85E - Inventory Adjusters

And Duty Free Island Shop has the Citizen CC1091-50F Satellite Wave Air GPS for $520.95.

Citizen CC1091-50F Eco-Drive Satellite Wave Air GPS Sapphire Japan Men's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Just FYI. From their website: "We are not, nor are we affiliated with authorized dealers of any of the timepiece manufacturers advertised." So the 6-year warranty should be their own.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Authentic Watches has the *Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage* titanium ana-digi, model E7936210/B962-130E, for $2,775. BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$2,719.50*. That beats Jomashop's price by $255 and is about what you see them selling for used. They're apparently an authorized dealer, too, so it comes with a 6-year warranty.
> 
> 236 E7936210/B962 Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage Digital Mens Multi Function Watch


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> both are just as cold and unfeeling as refrigerators and pens.


My 1955 Parker Senior Duofold takes great exception to this!

And, if you didn't know, a pen's nib shape changes with use by it's owner, reflecting the type of writing strokes - which themselves reflect the owner's personality.

(I'm OK with refrigerators though.)


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Hamilton 42mm Chronograph #H60416583 for *$700* from Ashford after applying coupon *AFFFIELD699*
> Cheapest alternative price online is $923 plus $16 shipping
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> ...


That is stunning....I am loving the rise of the vintage look again. Hamiltons can be so dial and bezel heavy sometimes. My brothers return visit to the UK could see him well laden!

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Victorinox Dive Master 500 - gold PVD/green, quartz, sapphire, 38mm case dia. - $171 (78% Savings) Amazon Prime








http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Army-Watch-241557/dp/B008K5RFBY

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This watch has been tantalizing me for awhile. The Watchery has the Porsche Design Flat 6 white dial automatic for $775 with coupon code 'SPRINGLUX75'
> BeFrugal rebate takes it to $682. That's a silly-low price for this watch; they're well north of a grand everywhere else that I can see. But I hate it on the white rubber strap. The Porsche Design bracelet for these watches looks hot and a mix of modern and '70s retro to me. Check it out:
> 
> Porsche Design Flat Six P'6310 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
> ...


I'm sure there's something amazing about this watch, but from the pic I thought it was an inexpensive Red Line.


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

I have the black/red one and it is a great one however I don't think you can put any other strap to it than its proprietary ones. It has no lugs.
Besides the bracelet tears my hairs a lot...



WorthTheWrist said:


> This watch has been tantalizing me for awhile. The Watchery has the Porsche Design Flat 6 white dial automatic for $775 with coupon code 'SPRINGLUX75'
> BeFrugal rebate takes it to $682. That's a silly-low price for this watch; they're well north of a grand everywhere else that I can see. But I hate it on the white rubber strap. The Porsche Design bracelet for these watches looks hot and a mix of modern and '70s retro to me. Check it out:
> 
> Porsche Design Flat Six P'6310 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rakuten has 20% back in points up to $200 today. Good luck searching.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm sure there's something amazing about this watch, but from the pic I thought it was an inexpensive Red Line.


Check out the A Blog to Watch review with video that I linked. It never ceases to amaze me that the photos these sites use to sell watches always happen to be the least-flattering photos of them.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Infantry Automatic - $215
Infantry Vintage Automatic - $278
Dive Master Automatic - $375


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This watch has been tantalizing me for awhile. The Watchery has the Porsche Design Flat 6 white dial automatic for $775 with coupon code 'SPRINGLUX75'
> BeFrugal rebate takes it to $682. That's a silly-low price for this watch; they're well north of a grand everywhere else that I can see. But I hate it on the white rubber strap. The Porsche Design bracelet for these watches looks hot and a mix of modern and '70s retro to me. Check it out:
> 
> Porsche Design Flat Six P'6310 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
> ...


You just can't help yourself with those 3,6,9,12 dials, can you?

Here's one for balance -- everything but the 3,6,9, and 12!

Alpina Al 525GB4S6B Gent&apos;s Startimer Grey Dial Automatic Watch | eBay

Best price currently but it has been lower. In fact this vendor had it down to $638 just a couple days ago.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebay has 5X Points today (10% back). Check your account to see if you qualify.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's one for us UK peeps, Seiko Prospex SUN049p1 (aka Kinetic Land GMT) is at £206.10 at H.Samuel of all places(!!!) with code 01WATCHES10.

(The watch is in the sale and the code gives 10% off, includes free delivery. That's actually only a tiny bit more than the Creation Watch price but without all the potential headache and hassles)

Seiko Kinetic GMT Men's Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch - H. Samuel the Jeweller


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mvon21234 said:


> My 1955 Parker Senior Duofold takes great exception to this!
> 
> And, if you didn't know, a pen's nib shape changes with use by it's owner, reflecting the type of writing strokes - which themselves reflect the owner's personality.
> 
> (I'm OK with refrigerators though.)


Sir, you gonna have to show us that alleged Parker of yours.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Rakuten has 20% back in points up to $200 today. Good luck searching.


Can you please share the link to this promotion [or promotion text]?

There are currently two promotions in Rakuten's homepage:
1- The 1000 coupon off 10,000 JPY /// 2500 off 20,000 JPY
2- 5x points back if purchasing from promoted TOP THREE Stores.

If this %20 points back offer is real, we could couple it with the 2500 of 20,000 JPY to get some sweet deals there.
---I'll have no excuse but to bite on the long awaited SARB035.


----------



## Landlockedindallas (Sep 1, 2012)

Porsche Design Flat Six...Fought the urge and lost, just ordered...not sure about the band but we'll see! Thanks for enabling my addiction.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> Can you please share the link to this promotion [or promotion text]?
> 
> There are currently two promotions in Rakuten's homepage:
> 1- The 1000 coupon off 10,000 JPY /// 2500 off 20,000 JPY
> ...


The 20% offer is for the US site.
Rakuten.com - Computers, Electronics, Apparel, Home, Sporting Goods, Toys and Accessories


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

pesman said:


> That is stunning....I am loving the rise of the vintage look again. Hamiltons can be so dial and bezel heavy sometimes. My brothers return visit to the UK could see him well laden!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


And bought! This is £1300 in the UK a total bargain even with our abysmal Brexit exchange rate right now. Just got to brief my brother on where to apply the case line when he brings it across the pond for me!   

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Tracer Commander Ti - $247*

*Traser Commander 100 Force Military Titanium Watch, Sapphire Crystal #100308
**List Price: $630.00*
Island Watch Price: $567.00 
*Sale Price: $247.00Savings: $383.00
*

Traser Commander 100 Force Military Titanium Watch #100308


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Authentic Watches has the *Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage* titanium ana-digi, model E7936210/B962-130E, for $2,775. BeFrugal rebate takes it to *$2,719.50*. That beats Jomashop's price by $255 and is about what you see them selling for used. They're apparently an authorized dealer, too, so it comes with a 6-year warranty.
> 
> 236 E7936210/B962 Breitling Professional Aerospace Avantage Digital Mens Multi Function Watch


Last time I bought from them they sent me scuffed demo as new and charged me about 10% (USD 400) to restock it. The warranty also isnt worth the paper its written on. Search WUS for Authenticwatches. Never again.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks to this great thread, some more bargains arrived today (sorry for the bad mobile pics) b-)


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

This article from the NYT might be interesting to followers of this thread...

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/t...-deal-how-list-prices-lost-their-meaning.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> This article from the NYT might be interesting to followers of this thread...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/t...-deal-how-list-prices-lost-their-meaning.html


The savvy bargain hunters in this thread laugh at list prices. It's all about the price versus what it's actually sold for/is currently selling for elsewhere.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> You just can't help yourself with those 3,6,9,12 dials, can you?


I know, right?

It's because the itch hasn't been adequately scratched -- though my Bagelsport Explorsion is helping.

Maybe I'll be satisfied after my Orthos Commander 300 black dial no date arrives.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Now for something that doesn't go on sale that often, Timequest has this Junkers JU52 Iron Annie Chrono at their clearance page for $849
> LIW has it for 2K
> 
> EDIT: looks like someone bought the last one


Quite a few interesting and well priced watches on that site


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Hamilton 42mm Chronograph #H60416583 for *$700* from Ashford after applying coupon *AFFFIELD699*
> Cheapest alternative price online is $923 plus $16 shipping
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> ...


Question : why do some chronographs have 2 subdials, and some have 3?


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> Question : why do some chronographs have 2 subdials, and some have 3?


*in general* two registers are for counting seconds and minutes, a third for counting hours.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yet another package from my recent watch-buying binge arrived ... my Accurist Clerkenwells from the UK:
> 
> They seem to have some back in stock for £30. Don't forget, buy two and second one is a 20% discount. AND 6% off your order with coupon code 'OFFER6'
> 
> ...


I really like the NATO w/the champagne dial, but yes, ultimately I would put it on a brown leather band. I have one en route thanks to you. Let me know if you swap the band.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Is it just me or do none of these links work from within Tapatalk on android? I just get link not found on all of them....saving me a fortune...apart from that Hamilton

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Bub838 said:


> *in general* two registers are for counting seconds and minutes, a third for counting hours.


Bub is correct. Older chronographs only had the two...running seconds and a max of 30 minutes. I guess the 7750 changed that and brought in the hour complication. Most 3 dials are based on ETA 7750 so dial layout is nearly always the same no matter what the brand. Some more expensive in house movements e.g. Rolex Daytona and IWC move things around with the seconds at 6 not 9. I love 2 dials and a date at 6 so I bought the hamilton. I also have a new look speed master that has a combined hour and half hour at 3 so gives 3 dial functionality with only 2...basically go with the look you like!

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

pesman said:


> Is it just me or do none of these links work from within Tapatalk on android? I just get link not found on all of them....saving me a fortune...apart from that Hamilton
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


Same here. I've been opening them in web view and using the links there.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Question : why do some chronographs have 2 subdials, and some have 3?


One of the subdials is typically the running seconds hand. The main dial seconds hand is used for timing seconds for the chrono.

Another subdial is for timing minutes. If there are only two subdials, this all it'll have.

A third subdial may be for sub-second timing. My Seiko SNDC87P1 has a 1/20th second subdial.
Or the 3rd subdial may be for hours, or even something not chrono related at all. My Citizen AT0200-05E has a 3rd subdial that's simply a 24-hour indicator.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks all. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

*Wenger Men's Swiss Military Alpine Terragraph Watch w/ Leather Strap $60 + Free Shipping*
Shnoop.com

*Link [shnoop.com]
*https://www.shnoop.com/wenger-swiss...ickid=WTHSYgw6jwS:VLGQfERs10OdUkS3lKXnuV79xk0

*$59.99* after $5 off coupon code *SDALPINE5*

Model #79303C



Great price for a Swiss Made Quartz. Styling is great as well. I picked one up!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, jomashop now has Nomos at 20% off. Not a huge savings in absolute terms, but pretty good compared to an AD.

http://search.jomashop.com/search#?...&w=nomos&method=and&view=grid&af=&isort=price


----------



## greyshep (Mar 7, 2016)

Are the prices of the Seiko Skx007/009 quite volatile? I saw a link from about 5 days ago that had the 007 at $159 but when I click on it now it comes up at $175. It was $163 a couple nights ago. Do these things rise and fall on a daily basis typically?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Everything here is volatile, including the participants.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

taike said:


> Everything here is volatile, including the participants.


Now THAT was funny. Well played, sir.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has a lot of white bread on sale starting at $6000.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Joma has Certina flash, this 39mm DS-1 with ETA 2824-2 for $449








See them used for about that price on ebay, but the date at 4:30 helps me resist . . .


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cpl said:


> I'm here for the drama lol.
> 
> I don't buy anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pass the popcorn.....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Now for something that doesn't go on sale that often, Timequest has this Junkers JU52 Iron Annie Chrono at their clearance page for $849
> LIW has it for 2K
> 
> EDIT: looks like someone bought the last one


That timequest is an interesting site----thanks!

Some folks here who like timequest.com might find twistedtime.com of interest as well. They also have a number of somewhat 'artsy' designs, some nice Bauhaus style watches, etc. I usually find something new and different there.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

pesman said:


> Is it just me or do none of these links work from within Tapatalk on android? I just get link not found on all of them....saving me a fortune...apart from that Hamilton
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


Yeah, Tapatalk seems to try to open the link text as the link rather than the link URL, or something. It must be difficult to fail that badly.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Robangel said:


> That timequest is an interesting site----thanks!
> 
> Some folks here who like timequest.com might find twistedtime.com of interest as well. They also have a number of somewhat 'artsy' designs, some nice Bauhaus style watches, etc. I usually find something new and different there.


Yep, clicked on Junghans, saw the Miester Telemeter = instant jaw dropped
this has to be one of the best looking chronograph I've laid eyes on!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

peatnick said:


> Joma has Certina flash, this 39mm DS-1 with ETA 2824-2 for $449
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to add a Certina to my collection, and have been lusting over SS watches with golden hands/indices.. You HAD to point out that date window though. Cannot be unseen now... Cannot be forgiven.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Yep, clicked on Junghans, saw the Miester Telemeter = instant jaw dropped
> this has to be one of the best looking chronograph I've laid eyes on!


Good lord, you ain't kidding... That's an extremely tasteful looking chrono.. At only 41mm too!.. I'll try to forget ever seeing it though. The price is too cruel on this one.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've always wanted to add a Certina to my collection, and have been lusting over SS watches with golden hands/indices.. You HAD to point out that date window though. Cannot be unseen now... Cannot be forgiven.


Enablement with a conscience, it's a myth, like compassionate conservatism or trickle down economics . . .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cheap Hamiltons at Bluefly + 20% off coupon + 6% cash back.

Hamilton Men s Watches | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

peatnick said:


> Joma has Certina flash, this 39mm DS-1 with ETA 2824-2 for $449
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resistance is futile. It's a great watch I have the titanium version with the gray dial and it gets lots of compliments. I hardly notice the date window.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

eljay said:


> Yeah, Tapatalk seems to try to open the link text as the link rather than the link URL, or something. It must be difficult to fail that badly.


Difficult for sure, but Tapatalk has a lot of experience with epic failure, so I imagine they're used to it.

Most apps have development and marketing teams, an office, and a business plan.

Tapatalk is just a dumpster fire on a lonely street corner after the nuclear apocalypse.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone used a cashback service called Extra Bux? They're offering %13 back via Paypal for TheWatchery but never seen it posted here.
https://www.extrabux.com/stores/thewatchery

If this is legit, we could use see some sweet deals with the [$xx off $xxx] listed coupons.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Momentum Torpedo Watch with Lume Face for USD$59.99 plus delivery.
This is below the average of $78.57 according to 3xCamel.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Didn't see a single Certina listed with a price that's any different from yesterday, or last week, or last month, etc during this (and every other) supposed Certina "sale" at Jomashop . Not saying their prices are bad (because they're not bad at all), just that there's really no "sale" occurring here.



peatnick said:


> Joma has Certina flash, this 39mm DS-1 with ETA 2824-2 for $449
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's something that doesn't show up in the "Heads Up" thread often -- tritium watches.

I just discovered that among the sites from which Be Frugal offers a rebate is something called Luminous Watch Shop, with a pretty decent 9% rebate. And clicking through on it via Be Frugal takes you to militarywatchexchange.com Lots of Luminox and Traser models -- check them out if you're so inclined.

The ones that caught my eye were a couple of Armourlite Isobrite models.

The *Isobrite ISO701 Executive Series* features a Breitling-esque case that I really like, bracelet, sapphire crystals front and back and ETA 2824 movement. 200m water resistance. The dial looks nice, but I HATE the cyclops on the date at 6 and HATE the "Isobrite" word counterbalancing the red second hand. I love, however, those T100 tritium markers, which probably glow like the sun in real life. $896 with the BeFrugal rebate taking it to *$815.36*. That seems quite reasonable to me for a watch with all that's going on here. Just not sure if that second hand and cyclops kill it for me.

Isobrite ISO701 Executive Series Stainless Steel Watch - Military Watch Exchange






The other one that caught my eye was the Isobrite ISO203MIL Military Eclipse watch. Quartz movement, but with green, blue and orange tritium. $449 with BeFrugal rebate taking it to $408.59.

Isobrite ISO203MIL Military Eclipse Watch - Green -Blue - Orange Tritium - Military Watch Exchange


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Cheap Hamiltons at Bluefly + 20% off coupon + 6% cash back.
> 
> Hamilton Men s Watches | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands


Had my Eterna Pulsometer in the bag ready to go. _"Ships to USA only"_. FML


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sam L84 said:


> Had my Eterna Pulsometer in the bag ready to go. _"Ships to USA only"_. FML


You could use this shipment forwarding service: shipito.com
Haven't tried it myself, but someone posted it here. They seem suitable for one time purchases.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Cheap Hamiltons at Bluefly + 20% off coupon + 6% cash back.
> 
> Hamilton Men s Watches | BLUEFLY up to 70% off designer brands


Do you think BeFrugal will give the 6% rebate, given they don't list the coupon code?

They've also got the Mo Lacroix automatic chronograph for $719.99 with the 'SITESALE20' coupon code. If BeFrugal indeed pays the rebate, it takes it to $676.80. Nice.

Maurice Lacroix Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial | BLUEFLY


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bulova 96B230, $116, free delivery US, $10 international.
Bulova 96B230 Gent&apos;s Military UHF Quartz Brown Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Seiko Men's SNDC33 Classic Black Leather Black Chronograph Dial Watch - only for 99$*


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Holy cow, Touch of Modern sale on Jiusko watches including their Tourbillon lineup!

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...2520d7ae71?open=0?share_invite_token=B4K6DR3T


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Just spotted a LIP Mach 1871 on Amazon Canada for $160 CAD. It seems to go for around $1000 elsewhere? Also, there were only 150 made of this collaboration with Commune De Paris. Only 2 available and sold by Amazon.

https://www.amazon.ca/Mens-1892592-...6Y9EEQB&s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1457526079&sr=1-2


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

View attachment 7368818


I picked up a 47mm Air Blue from Joma at the $159.00 sale price. It arrived yesterday. After having some time to examine it I'm having second thoughts. 
The leather Nato style band seems a bit flimsy for such a large watch. Something thicker would have been better for such a heavy timepiece.

The other item is the second hand. It's pretty thin. I can't even see it except at certain angles . It also has no lume. I thought a type B dial's main purpose was to accentuate the minutes and seconds in the dark . Correct me if I'm wrong.

It's a nice watch but that second hand really bugs me. It might have to go back.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Mondiane Railway Quartz $87.75 on Jomashop until the 3/15, Amazon has it at $140+. Rapists want $40 to post to Aus or I would have bagged one!


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Mondiane Railway Quartz $87.75 on Jomashop until the 3/15, Amazon has it at $140+. Rapists want $40 to post to Aus or I would have bagged one!



Yep, I got excited about this one too.


----------



## spicyWatch (May 6, 2014)

Saw this in my email from amazon today:

Seiko SKX007K for around $200 USD

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000B5MI3Q/ref=pe_2289590_171828250_pe_epc__1p_1_lm


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

spicyWatch said:


> Saw this in my email from amazon today:
> Seiko SKX007K for around $200 USD


Skywatches has the SKX007K1 for USD$175.00 delivered.
Ultimate Watches on Ebay has the SKX007K2 for USD$180.49 delivered.


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do you think BeFrugal will give the 6% rebate, given they don't list the coupon code?
> 
> They've also got the Mo Lacroix automatic chronograph for $719.99 with the 'SITESALE20' coupon code. If BeFrugal indeed pays the rebate, it takes it to $676.80. Nice.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial | BLUEFLY


From my experience, BeFrugal will not. However FatWallet had the 20% off coupon listed and while less than BeFrugal, FatWallet does have 3.5% cashback at Bluefly so better than the nothing you will probably get when Befrugal denies the cash back since the coupon was not on their site.

I was cross referencing the two cash back sites and checking Bluefly but the watch I wanted did not show up on Bluefly (Oris Artix GT with bracelet) even though it looks like the watches are shipping from World of Watches/The Watchery/Ewatches.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Alexander Heroic Pella Wrist Watch For Men - Black Leather, Analog ,Stainless Steel and Plated Rose Gold Swiss Watch -only for 260$ ( 80% off)


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the Momentum Torpedo Watch with Lume Face for USD$59.99 plus delivery.
> This is below the average of $78.57 according to 3xCamel.
> 
> View attachment 7365930


looks like I have a couple of weeks waiting to decide if I made a good decision or not. 
Bought, based solely on the fact that it was under A$100 delivered. And I wanted a quartz. 
Thanks. I think.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Baby Tuna on Massdrop for $240 plus $7.75 s/h https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-baby-tuna-srp-watch


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Baby Tuna on Massdrop for $240 plus $7.75 s/h https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-baby-tuna-srp-watch


I was very tempted by this, but then I realized my relatively small 6.5" wrist would be dwarfed by this watch, haha.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

pjmaxm said:


> From my experience, BeFrugal will not. However FatWallet had the 20% off coupon listed and while less than BeFrugal, FatWallet does have 3.5% cashback at Bluefly so better than the nothing you will probably get when Befrugal denies the cash back since the coupon was not on their site.
> 
> I was cross referencing the two cash back sites and checking Bluefly but the watch I wanted did not show up on Bluefly (Oris Artix GT with bracelet) even though it looks like the watches are shipping from World of Watches/The Watchery/Ewatches.


I bought the same Maurice Lacroix thru iconsumer using befrugal coupon and all went smoothly, I even called back WoW for price adjustment and iconsumer adjusted my cash back from 154 to 148.

OP price is the best I've seen for this model before cash back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

norsairius said:


> I was very tempted by this, but then I realized my relatively small 6.5" wrist would be dwarfed by this watch, haha.


Wear it over the sleeve of a sweater |>


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

norsairius said:


> I was very tempted by this, but then I realized my relatively small 6.5" wrist would be dwarfed by this watch, haha.


It might, but it does wear smaller than you might think. I love mine and I have a 7 inch wrist. Try one out if you can at a store. The price on this deal is the lowest I've seen. I paid $260 plus tax on Amazon a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

pjmaxm said:


> From my experience, BeFrugal will not. However FatWallet had the 20% off coupon listed and while less than BeFrugal, FatWallet does have 3.5% cashback at Bluefly so better than the nothing you will probably get when Befrugal denies the cash back since the coupon was not on their site.
> 
> I was cross referencing the two cash back sites and checking Bluefly but the watch I wanted did not show up on Bluefly (Oris Artix GT with bracelet) even though it looks like the watches are shipping from World of Watches/The Watchery/Ewatches.


That Oris was on Blue Fly when I checked last night, at least as a preowned model. You have to use the search function for Oris and then all the pre owned models will show up. If you navigate through the menus you'll only see the new pieces.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Do you think BeFrugal will give the 6% rebate, given they don't list the coupon code?
> 
> They've also got the Mo Lacroix automatic chronograph for $719.99 with the 'SITESALE20' coupon code. If BeFrugal indeed pays the rebate, it takes it to $676.80. Nice.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial | BLUEFLY


I bought the same Maurice Lacroix thru iconsumer using befrugal coupon and all went smoothly, I even called back WoW for price adjustment and iconsumer adjusted my cash back from 154 to 148.

OP price is the best I've seen for this model without cash back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Redback said:


> Skywatches has the SKX007K1 for USD$175.00 delivered.
> Ultimate Watches on Ebay has the SKX007K2 for USD$180.49 delivered.


Just as a frame of reference for pricing, I just received this SKX009K2 that was ordered last week from Area Trend for $138 delivered ($150 - 8% Be Frugal).









No alignment issues and comes with a 365 Day Area Trend Return Policy.

My only point is that $175 and $180.49 is not that great of a deal for USA customers. Those prices are fairly common Ebay prices for USA customers. Not sure about EU, CA, or AUS?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is has been close to this price before but I'll post it again just because it's such a nice watch.

World of Watches

Men's Aquis Automatic Stainless Steel Grey Dial SS | World of Watches










$999.99 (Display Model)
+
8.99 Sunglasses
- 
$125 (WINTER125)
= 
---------------
$883.98

- 12% Be Frugal (YMMV)
=
----------------
$777.90 Total for USA Customers


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with Maurice Lacroix quartz models. This one looks like an inexpensive quartz dress watch that if the finishing is up to par with their automatic watches, could be a nice bang for the buck option for the price.

The Watchery 










$219.99
-
$20 (SPRINGLUX20)
=
$199.99
-
12% BeFrugal
=
--------------------------------
$175.99 Delivered to USA customers


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Macy's is having a 20% off sale on watches with coupon code 'VIP'

And Be Frugal recognizes the code, so their 6.3% rebate is also in play.

But their markups are so high, nothing jumps out at me as a deal even with those discounts, but I haven't really had a chance to really peruse the possibilities.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/search/S...ounts,PRICE_HIGH_TO_LOW?keyword=men's+watches


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Citizen Men's CA4154-15E Ecosphere Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch (B00KL9HZJE) for $210 lowest price ever!!

View attachment 7372730


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

I had that Maurice Lacroix in silver dial. Finishing is of high quality. Strap was better than most of my other watches (I'm looking at you Alpina...). I liked the texture variation in the dial with the concentric rings on the outer part. It's very subtle, almost unnoticable really on the silver dial until you get up real close to it.

Lume was bad, but considering most dress watches lack lume at all, I wasn't too picky about that point. Only reason I got rid of it was my style runs more towards casual and I don't have much occasion to wear dressier watches.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Uroboros said:


> It might, but it does wear smaller than you might think. I love mine and I have a 7 inch wrist. Try one out if you can at a store. The price on this deal is the lowest I've seen. I paid $260 plus tax on Amazon a couple of weeks ago.


SRP637K1 was $229 a few months ago at jet.com, fulfilled by world of watches I recall. Does wear small. Basically a monster with extra shroud.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

On the ultra affordable spectrum
Timex Expedition Military for only 19.99 with free shipping from the timex store on Ebay

Timex Expedition Military Field Brown Leather Strap Dial Outdoor T49874 | eBay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

THIS DEAL IS ONLY GOOD FOR FIRST TIME JET.COM USERS

[Edit] it was brought to my attention that the 15% coupon is capped at $30. I have since revised the final pricing to reflect that discount. I'm not sure if this is that good of a deal anymore so please do your research.

Hamilton Pan Europ $714 - 15% (15NOW) = $684










Hamilton Pan Europ $755 - 15% (15NOW) = $725










Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Silver Dial - $579 - 15% = $549


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry, but there's a $30 cap on jet coupon


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> They've also got the Mo Lacroix automatic chronograph for $719.99 with the 'SITESALE20' coupon code. If BeFrugal indeed pays the rebate, it takes it to $676.80. Nice.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial | BLUEFLY


I've noticed that a lot of nice(r) Maurice Lacroixes (Lacroixen?) use press-fit casebacks (snap fit?) instead of screw-down casebacks, or casebacks with screws. Is it something worth considering? I don't mind a $10 quartz watch with a press-fit caseback, but, on a $900 (or $676) watch, it strikes me as cheap...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Sorry, but there's a $30 cap on jet coupon


Oh, that bites

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## joos (Mar 2, 2016)

Ended up getting this.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just as a frame of reference for pricing, I just received this SKX009K2 that was ordered last week from Area Trend for $138 delivered ($150 - 8% Be Frugal).
> 
> No alignment issues and comes with a 365 Day Area Trend Return Policy.
> 
> My only point is that $175 and $180.49 is not that great of a deal for USA customers. Those prices are fairly common Ebay prices for USA customers. Not sure about EU, CA, or AUS?


That was a great deal but it's not the same model and the 009 usually sells for less. 
If you can find the 007 for less than my prices please feel free to post a link.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

joos said:


> Ended up getting this.


Which?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Odeen said:


> I've noticed that a lot of nice(r) Maurice Lacroixes (Lacroixen?) use press-fit casebacks (snap fit?) instead of screw-down casebacks, or casebacks with screws. Is it something worth considering? I don't mind a $10 quartz watch with a press-fit caseback, but, on a $900 (or $676) watch, it strikes me as cheap...


I have an automatic Swiss made Calvin Klein with ETA 2824-2 movement, that I had to regulate myself, and that was my first encounter with press-fit back.
The advantage is the low profile it gives the case, the disadvantage is if you reverse the plastic ( not rubber) sealing ring, the case back will not seat correctly ( and might leak).
That is my limited experience with press-fit backs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Gemnation has the Maurice Lacroix Pontos diver as the deal of the day for $1,595. Haven't noticed that model going on sale too often.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Gemnation has the Maurice Lacroix Pontos diver as the deal of the day for $1,595. Haven't noticed that model going on sale too often.


Definitely don't post a link.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Maurice Lacroix PontosDiver Mens Watch Model: PT6248-SS001-330


I think I've seen it a few times on sale at that price


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just as a frame of reference for pricing, I just received this SKX009K2 that was ordered last week from Area Trend for $138 delivered ($150 - 8% Be Frugal).
> 
> No alignment issues and comes with a 365 Day Area Trend Return Policy.


Got mine last Friday and the strapcode super jubilee I ordered for it came in today:









Slight alignment issues with mine, not enough to bother me. Always seems to be luck of the draw when it comes to these.

Warranty it should be noted, is 1 year third party from a no-name (the papers literally have no name or branding, just an address to send your watch off to).

If you buy a strapcode bracelet they have a 10% off code: WUS2016


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Another Maurice Lacroix deal. From Jomashop:

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Silver Dial Chronograph Men's Watch LC1148-SS001-131 - Les Classiques - Maurice Lacroix - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

The price is $599 and I think you can use google10 for additional $10 off.
Is quartz but looks beautiful.

View attachment 7376738


It's over $1000 on other sites.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

fuzzysquid said:


> Got mine last Friday and the strapcode super jubilee I ordered for it came in today:
> 
> View attachment 7375642
> 
> ...


Looks great. I'm debating between Super Jubilee and Endmill. Thanks for the code at Strapcode.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Looking for a good GMT on a bracelet to go on sale.

There are a bunch of Alpina GMT's for sale on WUS with the leather band (probably from the last flash sale that included Alpina) but I'd like it on he bracelet.

Doesn't seem like anything is out there at this point in time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived from a Touch of Modern sale a few weeks ago ... I'm liking it! Incredibly, this is my first-ever all-titanium watch. I know some people think they feel too light and cheap, but I like the feeling myself. Something different. My 3-6-9-12 dial obsession is further sated.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JomaShop is currently having a *sale* on Certina Watches. One particular model that seems to be of good value is the DS Podium Automatic 38mm on bracelet for *$390* after applying $10 off coupon *NY10*

A little research concluded that the next cheapest price is actually from JomaShop's eBay account "presale price?" at $480, but this model is north of $500 everywhere else [normally ~$6xx].

*LINK HERE*

Tried to find a good non-studio photo but this is the only one I found:


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived from a Touch of Modern sale a few weeks ago ... I'm liking it! Incredibly, this is my first-ever all-titanium watch. I know some people think they feel too light and cheap, but I like the feeling myself. Something different. My 3-6-9-12 dial obsession is further sated.


Got me a Momentum Atlas [titanium] for me and lil sis, and was hesitant at first of getting titanium due to being easily scratched, but they proved to be of great scratch resistance so far [3months of wear on my sister's wrist].

Your watch looks great.. How's the crown? My Atlas crown [screw down] has some noticeable play when opened, but great watches non the less.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches has a 20% off coupon going on select men's watches, 'TOPMENS20'

Interestingly, Be Frugal doesn't list this coupon, but lists the similar coupon for women's watches. That leads me to believe they would honor the rebate on top of the coupon code, but proceed with caution.

Some really nice deals. Porsche Design Dashboard auto chrono, white dial and (unfortunately) white rubber strap, Valjoux 7753 movement, $800 with the coupon code. If the rebate works, the price goes down to $704!

Men's Dashboard Auto Chrono White Rubber and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Got me a Momentum Atlas [titanium] for me and lil sis, and was hesitant at first of getting titanium due to being easily scratched, but they proved to be of great scratch resistance so far [3months of wear on my sister's wrist].
> 
> Your watch looks great.. How's the crown? My Atlas crown [screw down] has some noticeable play when opened, but great watches non the less.


The crown seems fine, and I really like the look of it. But one of the push buttons is a little sticky.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Just received this from MASSDROP...

Seiko SUN051 - Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch.

Ordered it on a whim after getting notification from Massdrop.


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> World of Watches has a 20% off coupon going on select men's watches, 'TOPMENS20'
> 
> Interestingly, Be Frugal doesn't list this coupon, but lists the similar coupon for women's watches. That leads me to believe they would honor the rebate on top of the coupon code, but proceed with caution.
> 
> ...


From the same sale:








Hideous


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sam L84 said:


> View attachment 7378562


Ahahahaha


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

thedius said:


> (plus one more Momentum for me, also a bargain at $39.99!!! in green nato strap)


I wish I found this thread earlier, knowing they were $39 not that long ago, makes the current deal price of $59 not feel like such a 'deal'. ;-)


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Seiko Baby Tuna on Massdrop, crowd favourite and at $239 looks like a good deal

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-baby-tuna-srp-watch


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> JomaShop is currently having a *sale* on Certina Watches. One particular model that seems to be of good value is the DS Podium Automatic 38mm on bracelet for *$390* after applying $10 off coupon *NY10*
> 
> A little research concluded that the next cheapest price is actually from JomaShop's eBay account "presale price?" at $480, but this model is north of $500 everywhere else [normally ~$6xx].
> 
> ...


I'm a long time lurker in this thread but now I've decided to register lol...

you can also use google10 for additional $10 off...

I'm itching to get the* Certina DS Caimano Silver Dial Men's Watch* which is also on sale...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

tr3s said:


> I'm a long time lurker in this thread but now I've decided to register lol...
> 
> you can also use google10 for additional $10 off...
> 
> I'm itching to get the* Certina DS Caimano Silver Dial Men's Watch* which is also on sale...


Welcome aboard! The more the merrier~

Thanks for the coupon. It does work to get $10 off but JomaShop doesn't allow more than one coupon at a time I think.


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Welcome aboard! The more the merrier~
> 
> Thanks for the coupon. It does work to get $10 off but JomaShop doesn't allow more than one coupon at a time I think.


yep.. doing so will just replace the current code being applied...


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Check Amazon's lightning deals on watches and you'll see this Vestal coming up in a few hours.

Amazon.com: Vestal Unisex ABC3C02 Alpha Bravo Canvas Army Gun Watch: Watches

It looks to actually be a decent buy for a beater or inexpensive gift. 316L case, Miyota quartz movement, mineral crystal, 100M WR. Decent styling apart from the terrible logo and band.

The current price of $33 is the lowest it's ever been according to 3xCamel, and the lightning deal will push it even lower.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Daniel57 said:


> Check Amazon's lightning deals on watches and you'll see this Vestal coming up in a few hours.
> 
> Amazon.com: Vestal Unisex ABC3C02 Alpha Bravo Canvas Army Gun Watch: Watches
> 
> ...


With a blue band it's down to ~$22 already.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Swiss Legend Men's 16187SM-11 Blue Geneve Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch - for 190$ ( 80% off)*


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Yep, clicked on Junghans, saw the Miester Telemeter = instant jaw dropped
> this has to be one of the best looking chronograph I've laid eyes on!


I do love the Junghans Max Bill https://twistedtime.com/junghans-watch-max-bill-automatic-date?sel=991"


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Seiko sarb017 at island watch for $350. Should also be able to get another %5 off code by signing up for emails from island watch. It's been a little lower elsewhere however this is still a good price IMO for an awesome watch from a reputable dealer. 
Seiko Green Dial Automatic Alpinist Field Watch with 38mm Case, and Sapphire Crystal #SARB017


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Seiko sarb017 at island watch for $250. It's been a little lower elsewhere however this is still a good price IMO for an awesome watch from a reputable dealer.
> Seiko Green Dial Automatic Alpinist Field Watch with 38mm Case, and Sapphire Crystal #SARB017


It shows $349 .. Is there a coupon i am missing ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vector99 (Feb 28, 2016)

WOW has the Porsche Design Worldtimer for $2499, use the $200 off coupon along with befrugal 12% back to get to $2034


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

thanks for the jomashop/certina sale, and a later poster for the google10 code.

I've been wanting a DS-2 precidrive for a while, and could not resist the urge at that price. I wish it were the red handed version, not the yellow, but at that price...


----------



## Vector99 (Feb 28, 2016)

Vector99 said:


> WOW has the Porsche Design Worldtimer for $2499, use the $200 off coupon along with befrugal 12% back to get to $2034
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Searching on Google it shows in the sponsored shopping section the Worldtimer for $1750 from bluefly. But when you click through to the site it shows $2500. I have seen this a few times with other watches. Any way to get that lower price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

halaku said:


> It shows $349 .. Is there a coupon i am missing ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mistyped on my phone. Sorry all.


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Seiko sarb017 at island watch for $350. Should also be able to get another %5 off code by signing up for emails from island watch. It's been a little lower elsewhere however this is still a good price IMO for an awesome watch from a reputable dealer.
> Seiko Green Dial Automatic Alpinist Field Watch with 38mm Case, and Sapphire Crystal #SARB017


+1 for Island Watch. I'd be all over this if I hadn't done the recent Massdrop.

Man the the prices for JDM watches just keep on dropping. Good time to buy.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop for this great looking Akribos XXIV Men's AK865SSBU Silver-Tone Watch (B0145FYOL6)
currently sells for $43
View attachment 7382850


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brahman said:


> +1 for Island Watch. I'd be all over this if I hadn't done the recent Massdrop.
> 
> Man the the prices for JDM watches just keep on dropping. Good time to buy.


I'm hoping for a major drop on a sarb065 from somewhere


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

FatTuesday said:


> Just received this from MASSDROP...
> 
> Seiko SUN051 - Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch.
> 
> Ordered it on a whim after getting notification from Massdrop.


Was the time 9:30 or 10:30?


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I'm hoping for a major drop on a sarb065 from somewhere


Amazon has a pretty good price on the Cocktail Time. Currently $389. Much better than Island Watch's $439.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-MECHANI...e=UTF8&qid=1457644845&sr=8-1&keywords=Sarb065


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brahman said:


> Amazon has a pretty good price on the Cocktail Time. Currently $389. Much better than Island Watch's $439.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-MECHANI...e=UTF8&qid=1457644845&sr=8-1&keywords=Sarb065


It's usually been around $365. Hit down to $275 last year however I missed it.


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

That's low... Here's hoping it gets there again.


----------



## blacksh33p (Jan 3, 2016)

test


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> It's usually been around $365. Hit down to $275 last year however I missed it.


I could be mistaken, but I didn't hear many people confirming that they got one at that price...I'm thinking there were only a few available...if you want the watch, I wouldn't hold my breath for that low of a price anytime soon. BTW, I had to return mine to Massdrop and I've been waiting 3 weeks for them to send a replacement as they promised they would.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> I could be mistaken, but I didn't hear many people confirming that they got one at that price...I'm thinking there were only a few available...if you want the watch, I wouldn't hold my breath for that low of a price anytime soon. BTW, I had to return mine to Massdrop and I've been waiting 3 weeks for them to send a replacement as they promised they would.


What was wrong with your cocktail time?

How has the return process gone so far with Massdrop?

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

+1 on the Seiko SARB017 on LongIsland... wanted this so bad...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has the sndf85 for $94.95. Not the coolest color combo in this line (my fave is the sndf93) but a great retro look. 








http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Chronograph-Stainless-Steel-SNDF85/dp/B00NCISDWO


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

brahman said:


> +1 for Island Watch. I'd be all over this if I hadn't done the recent Massdrop.
> 
> Man the the prices for JDM watches just keep on dropping. Good time to buy.


The USD to Japanese yen rate is very favorable to the buyer using US dollars right now. While one USD is fetching about 113 yen at the moment and about five months ago it was closer to 123, it's still pretty close to a ten year high now and perhaps trending down.

But it's economics, and anything can happen. That said, I got in on a JDM SARB065 and SARB017, thinking the market's about as right as we're likely to see for a while. I'm inclined to think: "Get it while the gettin's good" -- If you're getting some flak on the homefront, just say:

"Honey, the exchange rate's at about a ten year high, with the money saved, I can buy you the more important things, like chocolate and flowers"


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

A couple pics of my first day with the Mako USA


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Chronoswiss and fortis on touchofmodern 

Sent from paradise!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Chronoswiss and fortis on touchofmodern


They also have Hermle clocks again. I love mine. I had to adjust the rate after a while, but it's still running strong.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Phase de Lune Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch LC1148-SS002-331 - Les Classiques - Maurice Lacroix - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop








the watch is lovely for $499. Add a filler to go over 500 and drop coupon google20.


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi there,

Just saw a 130USD (!) SKX009K on Amazon Japan (I can't put any link because it's my first post - anyway, it's all in Japanese). It claims to bear a 1 year manufacturer's warranty... Too good to be true?

A Japanese colleague is travelling there soon, and I have been lurking a bargain like this for a couple of months 

Thanks !

(PS: could not locate the part of the forum to introduce myself)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

endautrestermes said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just saw a 130USD (!) SKX009K on Amazon Japan (I can't put any link because it's my first post - anyway, it's all in Japanese). It claims to bear a 1 year manufacturer's warranty... Too good to be true?
> 
> ...


Have you tried free Google Translate? I recently wrote a letter to Singapore and it auto transcribed it from English to Malay w/o any issue.

"As of March 2016, Google Translate supports 103 languages at various levels[SUP] [/SUP]and serves over 200 million people daily."

Try:

https://translate.google.com/

It handles Japanese, but sometimes you have to enter phrases or paragraphs and piece them together--it won't automatically do whole pages. A number of Asian and other nations on-line watch merchants will ship internationally w/o any charge.

I think bringing it in via an airport increases chances you'll possibly incur duty and possibly taxes and other fees, whereas buying on-line via tracked mail to the USA usually avoids that.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Translate


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 11, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Have you tried free Google Translate? I recently wrote a letter to Singapore and it auto transcribed it from English to Malay w/o any issue.
> 
> "As of March 2016, Google Translate supports 103 languages at various levelsand serves over 200 million people daily."
> 
> ...


thanks for the tip on the duties and stuff. No need for google translate, my japanese colleague translated it  it mentions authentic watch and 1 year manufacturer warranty. As it seems too good to be true, I was enquiring the community... Do you think it might he a fake?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm in the market for a really classic looking white dress watch, and I momentarily got really excited about this one: Ashford has the *Baume and Mercier Classima Executives *watch for $599 with coupon code 'AFFCLASS599'

And BeFrugal recognizes that code, so the additional rebate would take it to *$563.06*.

But here's the thing:

1. It's the quartz version. I'm no automatics purist; I could get over that. But then ...
2. No seconds hand. Maybe some would prefer that to a tic-tic-ticking second hand. But I think I would hate this.

I'm still debating it, because man; otherwise that's a gorgeous watch.

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA10181 Men's Watch


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 11, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm in the market for a really classic looking white dress watch, and I momentarily got really excited about this one: Ashford has the *Baume and Mercier Classima Executives *watch for $599 with coupon code 'AFFCLASS599'
> 
> And BeFrugal recognizes that code, so the additional rebate would take it to *$563.06*.
> 
> ...


At first sight, I did also think it's a gorgeous watch. I would have had the same dilemma, as I was also looking for a classic dressy option some while ago on a same budget range (got a Frederique Constant Classics auto for 450$ i/o 1100$ - negotiated price on gemnation/chrono24).

but looking again, I don't like the minute markers, it gives it a too casual touch IMO. If that's what you're looking for, I'd say go for it. But to me, having in mond a really classic dressy watch, that casual touch added to the fact it's a quartz without a seconds hand, I would say that's too much and that I am paying more for the brand than for the watch itself. That's only my newbie opinion of course


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The other classic white dress watch that's caught my eye -- surprisingly even to me -- is the Sea-Gull 819.415. I found a seller on Taobao that has it well below everybody else, about $468. But I'm not sure about doing the whole Taobao agent thing. And part of me also says, "What the hell are you doing? Just get a Seiko SARB033!" (Some would say go Cocktail Time, but there's something about that one that doesn't move me like the 033 does.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm in the market for a really classic looking white dress watch, and I momentarily got really excited about this one: Ashford has the *Baume and Mercier Classima Executives *watch for $599 with coupon code 'AFFCLASS599'
> 
> And BeFrugal recognizes that code, so the additional rebate would take it to *$563.06*.
> 
> ...


For a quartz dress watch, I would go with one of the ~$200 Maurice Lacroix watches or maybe a CW. I don't see how a quartz BM is worth >$500. I do like that it doesn't have a ticking second hand though.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...Just get a Seiko SARB033!"


+1


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm in the market for a really classic looking white dress watch, and I momentarily got really excited about this one: Ashford has the *Baume and Mercier Classima Executives *watch for $599 with coupon code 'AFFCLASS599'
> 
> And BeFrugal recognizes that code, so the additional rebate would take it to *$563.06*.
> 
> ...


Not quite "classic" but certainly dressy and elegant is this Tissot Powematic 80. $520 from either Amazon or Joma.

Amazon.com: Tissot Men's T0974072203300 Bridgeport Analog Display Swiss Automatic Two Tone Watch: Watches

Tissot T-Classic Bridgeport Powermatic 80 Silver Dial Two-tone Men's Watch T0974072203300 - Bridgeport - T-Classic - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

World of Watches Invicta weekend. Select styles 30% off using code INVICTA30. 
A couple of the NH35A divers in the sale. The white dial with the coke bezel would be $48.99 using the code. 
Invicta Weekender Sale -Fri, Sat & Sunday | WorldofWatches


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

endautrestermes said:


> thanks for the tip on the duties and stuff. No need for google translate, my japanese colleague translated it  it mentions authentic watch and 1 year manufacturer warranty. As it seems too good to be true, I was enquiring the community... Do you think it might he a fake?


I don't think it's fake. I say go for it!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm in the market for a really classic looking white dress watch, and I momentarily got really excited about this one: Ashford has the *Baume and Mercier Classima Executives *watch for $599 with coupon code 'AFFCLASS599'
> 
> And BeFrugal recognizes that code, so the additional rebate would take it to *$563.06*.
> 
> ...


What about:

H77715553 - Khaki Navy Pioneer Auto | Hamilton Watch

Or:

H70505753 | Hamilton Watch


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Macy's is having a 20% off sale on watches with coupon code 'VIP'
> 
> And Be Frugal recognizes the code, so their 6.3% rebate is also in play.
> 
> ...


They carry Citizen Signature line automatics, which are really nice. I had a Friends and Family 25% coupon once and got one down below $600. I was sorely tempted but held out.


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm in the market for a really classic looking white dress watch


Replace the SS bracelet with your own leather
White and Grey dial - ETA 955.412







Eterna 2520-41-56-0274 Watches,Men's Artena Stainless Steel White and Grey Dial, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches

-OR-


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ÜberUhr said:


> Replace the SS bracelet with your own leather
> White and Grey dial - ETA 955.412
> Eterna 2520-41-56-0274 Watches,Men's Artena Stainless Steel White and Grey Dial, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches


Now that's a befitting candidate for a QUARTZ classical!

I'd like to also mention that the B&M model featured here is not a good buy IMO, not because it's pricey, on the contrary, it's a great deal given the price mentioned, but it's not a 'proper classical watch' that you keep for years and could sell for a good price when in bad economics, because let's face it, it's QUARTZ, and you know how QUARTZ go in second market.

Also, I second the suggestion of the SARB033. I think it's the closest watch to perfection by specs and looks by the book [not in my opinion though]. If you're in the market for a white dial, just google [SARB035 leather] and be astonished.

An honorable mention is the white dialed Tissot LeLocle [must get bracelet version]. It's simply the most beautiful classical watch on croc leather [again, imo of course].

I own both the LeLocle and SARB033. Both are way above the catch&release level, and punch above their weight easily.

Photos included are from google.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The other classic white dress watch that's caught my eye -- surprisingly even to me -- is the Sea-Gull 819.415. I found a seller on Taobao that has it well below everybody else, about $468. But I'm not sure about doing the whole Taobao agent thing. And part of me also says, "What the hell are you doing? Just get a Seiko SARB033!" (Some would say go Cocktail Time, but there's something about that one that doesn't move me like the 033 does.)


Take it to a more appropriate thread please. "Help me decide" is a different thing. No offense and I do enjoy your posts here and elsewhere.

Deal:

The $62 Invicta on Joma today is less ugly than anything they've offered this week...

http://www.jomadeals.com


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

With features like sapphire, anti reflective crystals, ceramic bezels, Miyota and Seagull automatic movements in watches under $200, it's hard to argue with Tisell. To me, they represent promise for Korea as to becoming a legitimate player in the international watch business. I've been happy with mine and plan on ordering another. They've created a bit of a good buzz around here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tise...and-deserves-more-widely-known-1825810-2.html

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

If Tisell sold that chrono anywhere outside of Korea they would sell a ****e ton of them. But alas. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 11, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The other classic white dress watch that's caught my eye -- surprisingly even to me -- is the Sea-Gull 819.415. I found a seller on Taobao that has it well below everybody else, about $468. But I'm not sure about doing the whole Taobao agent thing. And part of me also says, "What the hell are you doing? Just get a Seiko SARB033!" (Some would say go Cocktail Time, but there's something about that one that doesn't move me like the 033 does.)


how about the Raymond Weil Maestro small seconds? Automatic with small seconds and dark blue hands, 700$ on Jomashop but can be found on Joma on a flashsale for 450-500$ if you are patient (how many posts count do I need to post url?)

gorgeous !


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

i want that green face dial watch sooo bad.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm in the market for a really classic looking white dress watch, and I momentarily got really excited about this one: Ashford has the *Baume and Mercier Classima Executives *watch for $599 with coupon code 'AFFCLASS599'
> 
> And BeFrugal recognizes that code, so the additional rebate would take it to *$563.06*.
> 
> ...


Just my 2c, but I loved my one watch that had no seconds hand, particularly because it was a quartz. Unfortunately my wife cracked the crystal on it while wearing it a month or so ago.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

boze said:


> Take it to a more appropriate thread please. "Help me decide" is a different thing. No offense and I do enjoy your posts here and elsewhere.
> 
> Deal:
> 
> ...


This thread is just fine as it is. If you really don't like small talk then maybe you can start a DEALS ONLY NO CHAT thread and post all your invicta deals there, see if anyone would contribute. No offense of course.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

For those who don't want to pay for that one Rolex, Joma has 80% off this _beauty_!









I don't think I'll link to it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

boze said:


> Take it to a more appropriate thread please. "Help me decide" is a different thing. No offense and I do enjoy your posts here and elsewhere.


Really?

Because it was posted in the context between two deals - The Baume and Mercier watch and the Sea-Gull watch.

Good thing you eagle-eyed thread police are on the case!

EDIT: I just posted without listing a deal. Whiners/chutzpah-filled ingrates queue up and wail, gnash teeth and rend garments.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> They also have Hermle clocks again. I love mine. I had to adjust the rate after a while, but it's still running strong.


Thank you, I added the befrugal 7% cash back to offset the $15 shipping, got the mechanical tabletop clock with hourly bell to annoy the wife!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Deal watchers: what's the best price you've seen for this Porsche Design Titanium Case/Bracelet Grey Chronograph Dial Automatic?









Edit: Is this the one that went for around $500 not too long ago? The MSRPs don't match at all.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Lew & Huey sale:

Starting *now through the end of March*, you can *save 20%* on any Acionna, Cerberus, Orthos I or Spectre by using the coupon code *STPATS* at checkout.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> Deal watchers: what's the best price you've seen for this Porsche Design Titanium Case/Bracelet Grey Chronograph Dial Automatic?
> 
> View attachment 7401098
> 
> ...


See my post from Feb 19th:



Sabadabadoo said:


> The Watchery has porsche design automatic chrono in titanium and or stainless for less than $449 after code winter40 and 12% cash Back on be frugal.
> http://m.thewatchery.com/products?q=porsche
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

My math was a bit off: $460 not 449!


----------



## adoboman (Jan 30, 2016)

Jomashop has the Mondaine Stop2go white dial for $299.99 and black dial for $326.99. Lowest I've seen in awhile


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I edited when I found that post. They certainly _look_ the same.

Except the MSRP on Joma is 2.4x what it was on The Watchery, and it's not listed on the latter any more. That's a little bit confusing.

Cheers


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

adoboman said:


> Jomashop has the Mondaine Stop2go white dial for $299.99 and black dial for $326.99. Lowest I've seen in awhile


Out of stock already?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> I edited when I found that post. They certainly _look_ the same.
> 
> Except the MSRP on Joma is 2.4x what it was on The Watchery, and it's not listed on the latter any more. That's a little bit confusing.
> 
> Cheers


 I believe the Watchery was clearing them for good ( newer model is already being sold).

I'm sending mine back on their dime for service ( I believe it was sitting in their warehouse for a while and the oils dried out)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adoboman (Jan 30, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Out of stock already?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks. I got in for a white one. The black looks like its still in stock.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I keep forgetting to check Upscale Time's daily deal. They have a 7750 chrono for $499 today.

Pasquale Bruni Men's Uomo Automatic Chronograph Stainless Swiss Made Watch 01MCA33

View attachment 7401298


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

adoboman said:


> Jomashop has the Mondaine Stop2go white dial for $299.99 and black dial for $326.99. Lowest I've seen in awhile


Good prices.. Deal expire in 3 days so they might restock the white dial... Links:

*WHITE DIAL* [out of stock?]

*BLACK DIAL*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

adoboman said:


> Jomashop has the Mondaine Stop2go white dial for $299.99 and black dial for $326.99. Lowest I've seen in awhile


Great catch! got mine for $341.99 in December. I've never seen a better price. Hopefully it comes back into stock.

Still loving it.


----------



## endautrestermes (Mar 11, 2016)

kostasd87 said:


> I don't think it's fake. I say go for it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I just find it weird that an underpriced SKX009K, the malaysian one, is on sale on grey market and still is advertised as having a manufacturer's warranty. I guess I'm to paranoid


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ashford has this handsome Seiko recraft for $84 - the snkn01








http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/recraft-series/SNKN01.pid?so=1&nid=sct_Seiko automatic


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Ashford has this handsome Seiko recraft for $84 - the snkn01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Lume FYI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

endautrestermes said:


> thanks for the tip on the duties and stuff. No need for google translate, my japanese colleague translated it  it mentions authentic watch and 1 year manufacturer warranty. As it seems too good to be true, I was enquiring the community... Do you think it might he a fake?


Unlikely to be fake, and Amazon will probably back you on if I'm wrong about that.

I got a SKX007 from SkyWatch in Singapore for about that price, that is the real deal. (FYI Sometimes you save a few bucks and have less hassle at customs by not getting a box,).

Good luck with your watch shopping.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

If someone is looking for a simple but classy dress watch that punches above it's weight, check out this Frederique Constant Classics Index FC-303S5B6 at Jomashop for $525 shipped. 
It's a hard to find watch that I've been following obsessively for a couple of weeks and I just got notice that it came back in stock at a great price. I now have one on the way myself. By the way, if you sign up first at Jomashop, they send you a coupon for $20 off, but it expires within 72 hours. You can also link through Befrugal.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi guys,
Jomashop has on sale on Certina and the one below caught my eye. It's the DS Podium Auto for $425 with SS bracelet.










Looks really nice!

Cheers.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Touch of Modern has a sale on Revue Thommen. Some of the cheapest prices i've see on the brand in while, including many of their chronographs for $699.

Revue Thommen at ToM


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Hi guys,
> Jomashop has on sale on Certina and the one below caught my eye. It's the DS Podium Auto for $425 with SS bracelet.
> 
> 
> ...


They also have this black dial version, only even cheaper. $399 with free shipping seems like a really nice price for what should be a very versatile and attractive watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Given the number of deals you have posted (more than can be counted), I would argue that some folks need to chill. Or as you put it earlier this week, get bent.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Really?
> 
> Because it was posted in the context between two deals - The Baume and Mercier watch and the Sea-Gull watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Go for the Cocktail Time WTW. How many watches from obscure brands will you buy ?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Courtesy of my wife. WOW is having an ESQ sale on all colors. $10 off with Code *SDESQ

ESQ by Movado | World of Watches

*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Overstock has the Black 'n Orange monster SRP315 for about $145. 








http://www.overstock.com/#/8393495/product.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Overstock has the Black 'n Orange monster SRP315 for about $145.
> Overstock.com: Online Shopping - Bedding, Furniture, Electronics, Jewelry, Watches, Clothing & more


Should be able to find a 10% off coupon to make it about $130. They email them to me all the time.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

$799 Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches









Add in coupon RMNEXCLUSIVE10 and bring it down to $720 + add the infamous poisonous cash back and drop another 12%


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sumos on massdrop for $365 + $7.75 s/h. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc

Personally I wish these had 22mm lug width


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Sumos on massdrop for $365 + $7.75 s/h. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc
> 
> Personally I wish these had 22mm lug width


$355 unlocked by the way~

This is worth it not because it's ~$50 less than other online vendors, but for the 1 year warranty covered by massdrop on this "Japan warranty only" model.
Hoping they don't ask for [Shipping to Japan fees] when something goes wrong.

Good watch. Hope it was smaller though haha.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Go for the Cocktail Time WTW. How many watches from obscure brands will you buy ?


Not a deal perhaps some drama:
not trying to troll but never really understand the popularity of this cocktail time, the lack of lume really bothers me for the same money you could go for any micro-brands with 9015 movement, same or better accuracy but with a much smoother sweeping hand.

The same goes for the alphinist am I really the only person in the universe think it is butt ugly?

The only Seiko I would consider buying is the SARG series (poor man's Sinn 104 st sa) but they are discontinued so unless Seiko is working on a higher beat rate movement to compete with 9015 (not counting the grand seiko series) I will just skip pass all the Seiko deals. It's a shame a brand with such rich history keep missing the mark on their recent questionable designs (ie time module VH series)


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> $355 unlocked by the way~
> 
> This is worth it not because it's ~$50 less than other online vendors, but for the 1 year warranty covered by massdrop on this "Japan warranty only" model.
> Hoping they don't ask for [Shipping to Japan fees] when something goes wrong.
> ...


Good drop....
Looks like they have some 001 and 003 left if you check the details.

S.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Not a deal perhaps some drama:
> not trying to troll but never really understand the popularity of this cocktail time, the lack of lume really bothers me for the same money you could go for any micro-brands with 9015 movement, same or better accuracy but with a much smoother sweeping hand.
> 
> The same goes for the alphinist am I really the only person in the universe think it is butt ugly?
> ...


Why would you lume a dress watch, it would detract from the face.....

Sent from paradise!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

you are right, but I see wearing a watch without lume is the equivalent of driving a car without wipers...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Not a deal perhaps some drama:
> not trying to troll but never really understand the popularity of this cocktail time, the lack of lume really bothers me for the same money you could go for any micro-brands with 9015 movement, same or better accuracy but with a much smoother sweeping hand.
> 
> The same goes for the alphinist am I really the only person in the universe think it is butt ugly?
> ...


I really like the sarb065 however I agree with issue of value. That's what keeps me from buying one. I can have gotten way more bang for buck even at $250 and under compared to the $365 or so the sarb065 goes for. If it at least had sapphire it would make it an easier pill to swallow for me.

As far as the sarb017 we may have step outside about that one :-|. I kid. However I am of the camp that loves my Alpinist. Was my first auto and its still a favorite of my modest collection. It also helps that I bought it new for about $280. With sapphire etc it wasn't such a hard bite.

I should also note that I am a cheapskate and fail to see the value to appeal ratio in many watches.

I apologize to the lurker police for my added derailment. :-!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Credit to SD: ESQ by Movado $35 or less after SDESQ code and your favorite cash back site

http://www.worldofwatches.com/aff-e...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Not a deal perhaps some drama:
> not trying to troll but never really understand the popularity of this cocktail time, the lack of lume really bothers me for the same money you could go for any micro-brands with 9015 movement, same or better accuracy but with a much smoother sweeping hand.
> 
> The same goes for the alphinist am I really the only person in the universe think it is butt ugly?
> ...


Agree on the cocktail time and Alpinist, and I'm too, surprised by their popularity. I think sometimes we forget that people have different tastes.... For example, I'm enjoying my SARB033 longer 50hr power reserve and would pick it any day over the high-beat feature... So not many people are concerned about the movement bph.



NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Why would you lume a dress watch, it would detract from the face.....
> 
> Sent from paradise!


We have to get over this "dress watch must not have lume" attitude... Some lume actually gives the dial more beauty and class... I bet anyone who have been wearing a black SARB033 for quite some time knows what I'm talking about [how the lume dots enhance the indices reflection in low light].


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Good drop....
> Looks like they have some 001 and 003 left if you check the details.
> 
> S.


Just checked....gone. Only the new model SBDC031 and SBDC033 left. I would like to get one of the original "Blumo's"... maybe old school but prefer the cleaner face and the cursive/script font "Automatic".

Excellent price for a Sumo regardless. Curious, does anyone know if would import duties be imposed for US buyers if sourced thru MassDrop?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> ... Curious, does anyone know if would import duties be imposed for US buyers if sourced thru MassDrop?


No. They are a US seller.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

MacInFL said:


> Curious, does anyone know if would import duties be imposed for US buyers if sourced thru MassDrop?


No duties. Massdrop ships to you from stateside after they receive them in bulk.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> you are right, but I see wearing a watch without lume is the equivalent of driving a car without wipers...


Most of your classic dress watches lack lume, and with good reason. Lume on a dress watch is generally unsightly, and really pointless.

I just bought a Cocktail Time. I'm far from a Seiko fanboy. In fact, I'm the exact opposite. This is my third Seiko. The first was a Seiko 5, simply because it was the cheapest automatic out there and I bought it for no other reason than to own one. It's not bad for a beater watch, and I don't hesitate to weld in it when I'm on the farm. But boy is the rotor loud.

Then I bought a SK007. It was a great deal and I figured it would be a great watch for my motorcycling trips. Tough, durable, and well lumed. But boy was that rotor loud. I couldn't find a use for it, and sold it not long ago.

Surely I have to be missing something about Seiko, right? So I jumped on the Cocktail Time on Massdrop. It came in a couple weeks ago. The strap was hot garbage and the second hand a bit choppy for my tastes, but I'm in love. Pictures don't do that watch justice. Oh, and boy is that rotor loud. Much like my red-headed ex-girlfriend, I'll learn to deal with the noise just to be able to look at it and play with it. It dresses up very well, and I find myself reaching for it over some of my significantly more expensive dress watches. That slight blue tint to the dial really pops when paired with a blue suit. It slows my productivity at work because I find myself looking at it a bit too much.

But I probably won't be buying any more Seikos, except maybe a GS. But if something should happen to that Cocktail Time, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> ...Pictures don't do that watch justice. Oh, and boy is that rotor loud. Much like my red-headed ex-girlfriend, I'll learn to deal with the noise just to be able to look at it and play with it...


LOL so true

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Most of your classic dress watches lack lume, and with good reason. Lume on a dress watch is generally unsightly, and really pointless.
> 
> I just bought a Cocktail Time. I'm far from a Seiko fanboy. In fact, I'm the exact opposite. This is my third Seiko. The first was a Seiko 5, simply because it was the cheapest automatic out there and I bought it for no other reason than to own one. It's not bad for a beater watch, and I don't hesitate to weld in it when I'm on the farm. But boy is the rotor loud.
> 
> ...


Got it and haven't worn my sub since!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Why would you lume a dress watch, it would detract from the face.....
> 
> Sent from paradise!


The NB0040 series was definitely taken down a couple of notches when Citizen decided to lume BOTH the hands and indices. How gauche.























_*NOT!!!
*_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> The NB0040 series was definitely taken down a couple of notches when Citizen decided to lume BOTH the hands and indices. How gauche.
> 
> _*NOT!!!
> *_


Awful, isn't it? 


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> The NB0040 series was definitely taken down a couple of notches when Citizen decided to lume BOTH the hands and indices. How gauche.
> 
> View attachment 7409498
> 
> ...


But I would hardly call that a dress watch. Lume aside, the bracelet and indices throw the styling well into the realm of casual.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> $355 unlocked by the way~
> 
> This is worth it not because it's ~$50 less than other online vendors, but for the 1 year warranty covered by massdrop on this "Japan warranty only" model.
> Hoping they don't ask for [Shipping to Japan fees] when something goes wrong.
> ...


To shmaiz3r
1) I had to return my Cocktail Time when the clasp failed and I only had to pay shipping to Massdrop in the US.

To everyone else
2) I love the watch - you won't quite get what the fuss is about until you wear it for a while.
3) I recommend upgrading to a quality strap and a better buckle or clasp.
3) Not posting about how ugly a watch is in this thread takes some discipline but ultimately it's a waste of time.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

My Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 arrived this week and I am VERY pleased with the quality. Thanks to the OP who gave the heads-up about this latest CW sale!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

colgex said:


> $799 Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find the RMNEXCLUSIVE10 codentist I can't see it in befrugal list[for codes


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756755 Men's Watch

$899 with code AFFCLASSIC899 and qualifies for 6% Befrugal rebate.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Sumos on massdrop for $365 + $7.75 s/h. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc
> 
> Personally I wish these had 22mm lug width


I'm in. Been waiting for this one. The drop is 30% sold out already in the first 6 hours. I can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> My Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 arrived this week and I am VERY pleased with the quality. Thanks to the OP who gave the heads-up about this latest CW sale!


Mine has arrived as well.










I am seeing PHENOMENAL accuracy from this. Quartz-like accuracy from an automatic I got for less than $400 brand new.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> Mine has arrived as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good! Also, charge your phone!!!!!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone else still waiting on their green bezel CW to show up? I ordered back on 2-26 and after waiting for a couple weeks got the ole "we are waiting on stock" reply email after I inquired on status. I did not realize it was a pre-order as it showed in stock at the time. :-(

Hopefully It shows up soon the waiting is killing me.



audiolab1 said:


> My Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 arrived this week and I am VERY pleased with the quality. Thanks to the OP who gave the heads-up about this latest CW sale!


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> The NB0040 series was definitely taken down a couple of notches when Citizen decided to lume BOTH the hands and indices. How gauche.
> View attachment 7409522


If you don't like it, send it to me!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Another great bargain on a Seiko from overstock. 
$108 for the kinetic GMT SUN037








http://www.overstock.com/#/9990484/product.html


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

colgex said:


> $799 Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got the last one I think. they have it listed at $899 as well, which is still in stock, for some reason.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> Anyone else still waiting on their green bezel CW to show up? I ordered back on 2-26 and after waiting for a couple weeks got the ole "we are waiting on stock" reply email after I inquired on status. I did not realize it was a pre-order as it showed in stock at the time. :-(
> 
> Hopefully It shows up soon the waiting is killing me.


I just got mine a couple days ago. wait was killing me also. looks like they ran out of stock for you? at least they are honoring the discount.

e


----------



## Vector99 (Feb 28, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> got the last one I think. they have it listed at $899 as well, which is still in stock, for some reason.


I have been watching this with other watches at wow and Watchery and in a few days it will come back in stock, with 'last one'. Seems they repeat this process until they sell their stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Seiko SNDC31 at Jomashop for $99.99 - which is a few bucks lower than I remember seeing it when I got mine. Attractive layout, easily wearable size. I might mod with coffee staining or non-lumed (blue) Breguet hands, but despite the low hand-to-dial contrast I find this watch very easy to like. Especially when you can get it for a C-note.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

steadyrock said:


> I'm in. Been waiting for this one. The drop is 30% sold out already in the first 6 hours. I can't wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a black one to buddy up to my blue one during the last mass drop. totally enjoyed my new one at this price. tons of bang for my buck here courtesy of mass drop. I actually broke my own rule of not buying the same watch style except for the different dial color. these sumos seem like different animals even though the color is the only difference.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> But I would hardly call that a dress watch. Lume aside, the bracelet and indices throw the styling well into the realm of casual.


Possibly, but for the vast majority of WIS and non-WIS this Citizen or a SARB is all the dress watch that they want or need, even if it defies some technical definition of what a dress watch is.

For most people the question is simple "could i wear this with a suit?"

If the answer is yes then it's dressy enough.

Plus plenty of visuals all over that show the Rolex Sub or Omega Seamaster used in a dressy environment.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Exactly. Any watch can be considered a dress watch. Even, unfortunately, a G-Shock. It's your wrist and your choice. Also, the definition of dress watch has changed throughout the 115 year history of the modern wristwatch. The JLC Reverso, for example, was considered a sportswatch when it came out in the 1930s; it's considered a dress watch today. The Rolex Oyster Perpetual introduced the date window to the dress watch when it debuted eight decades ago; date windows weren't considered part of dress watches before then.

As a proud owner and fan of the Cocktail Time, I will defend its bona fides as a dress watch any time (and there are plenty who don't consider it a dress watch). But I also think the Grand Classic is a handsome watch and is also a dress watch. It's just a matter of preference.



valuewatchguy said:


> Possibly, but for the vast majority of WIS and non-WIS this Citizen or a SARB is all the dress watch that they want or need, even if it defies some technical definition of what a dress watch is.
> 
> For most people the question is simple "could i wear this with a suit?"
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Plus plenty of visuals all over that show the Rolex Sub or Omega Seamaster used in a dressy environment.


I wonder how many of those were brand ambassadors, advertisements or paid product placements.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Vector99 said:


> I have been watching this with other watches at wow and Watchery and in a few days it will come back in stock, with 'last one'. Seems they repeat this process until they sell their stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. I mean really


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Vector99 said:


> I have been watching this with other watches at wow and Watchery and in a few days it will come back in stock, with 'last one'. Seems they repeat this process until they sell their stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's possible that people are returning it too, so it comes back for sale, I bought an Eterna once which was the last but had to return it for some dust under the dial, it went back on their site for even lower price shortly after that.


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Oops...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rado D-Star #R15513153 Automatic discounted at Ashford to *$600 *via coupon *DMNDSTAR599*
Next cheapest price is $800 [_white dial version_] from Ashford, and north of ~$900 everywhere else.

*LINK HERE*_ >> ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/rado/d-star/R15513153.pid_

More amateur photos *HERE* & *in this thread's attachments*

A photo from the gallery I linked:









Note: This is the original sized version, not the XL douche-y version ;-)


----------



## Vector99 (Feb 28, 2016)

thechin said:


> It's possible that people are returning it too, so it comes back for sale, I bought an Eterna once which was the last but had to return it for some dust under the dial, it went back on their site for even lower price shortly after that.


Could be but I bought one of them, went out of stock, then a week later, one left!, then out of stock again, guess what there is now one left!!

Hey buy the watch that you want at a price you think is good, just saying 'last one' may not mean too much, then again maybe this time it really is the last one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Wenger Swiss Military QUARTZ is discounted temporarily at Shnoop for *$60 *after using coupon *dnalpine5*

Cheapest price for this model line starts from $100 everywhere online.
*LINK HERE
*


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Another great bargain on a Seiko from overstock.
> $108 for the kinetic GMT SUN037
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a white dial watch with blue hands for a while and this looks like it'll fit the bill! I missed a great opportunity with the sale on the Citizen Grand Signature for $500 not too long ago, but I haven't found a price I'm willing to pay on it yet so I'm going to continue to wait on that one.

I recently flipped one of my watches and that will more than pay for this though! I was surprised to see that I couldn't really find many "real world" pics for this, but from what I've seen, it should look great in person! I'm looking forward to receiving this. I'll post pics once it arrives. Overstock is estimating 3/18 arrival.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

Update on the issue with Creation Watches briefed *HERE* & *HERE*

Paypal closed the case and the decision was decided in my favor.. In other words: Creation Watches was *forced *into a full refund... It was my first Paypal claim in ~5years of online shopping so I'd be lying if I said I was sure it was going to be in my favor.

Cash returned. Time, wait, efforts, and continuous stress were not... I wouldn't be stretching it if I said that I was tested mentally by their morals and their ways of treating paying customers. What adds insult to injury is how respectful and well-mannered my communication with them was since my purchase in 29 Nov 2015, and having absolute trust in them as a legit and serious vendor given their reputation... I never thought I'd have to take it to the authorities [PP] about this because I was having doubts whether their way of communicating with their customer is simple protocol [the automated one-week-long replies] or right out ignorance and disrespect.

Anyways, a valuable lesson was learned.

TLDR: A refund doesn't cover your time and stress --- Always cover your back while shopping online --- Reputation has absolutely no weight if you're not covered.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> But I would hardly call that a dress watch. Lume aside, the bracelet and indices throw the styling well into the realm of casual.





kissmywhat said:


> If you don't like it, send it to me!





valuewatchguy said:


> Possibly, but for the vast majority of WIS and non-WIS this Citizen or a SARB is all the dress watch that they want or need, even if it defies some technical definition of what a dress watch is.
> 
> For most people the question is simple "could i wear this with a suit?"
> 
> ...





Sevenmack said:


> Exactly. Any watch can be considered a dress watch. Even, unfortunately, a G-Shock. It's your wrist and your choice. Also, the definition of dress watch has changed throughout the 115 year history of the modern wristwatch. The JLC Reverso, for example, was considered a sportswatch when it came out in the 1930s; it's considered a dress watch today. The Rolex Oyster Perpetual introduced the date window to the dress watch when it debuted eight decades ago; date windows weren't considered part of dress watches before then.
> 
> As a proud owner and fan of the Cocktail Time, I will defend its bona fides as a dress watch any time (and there are plenty who don't consider it a dress watch). But I also think the Grand Classic is a handsome watch and is also a dress watch. It's just a matter of preference.


My sole purpose for using the Citizen Grand Classic was to put forward a lumed watch that is definitely a dress watch. The leather strap or bracelet issue is minor...Citizen offers variations with either. If I had not been recovering from a BF buying binge, I would have jumped on one of the $500 deals that surfaced in January. It is simply an elegant dress watch...period.

I speak as a recently retired corporate executive of a Fortune 500. I lived/worked in formal business attire meeting with other executives at the boardroom level. Even with a bracelet, I would have no hesitation to wear this particular watch for any event except the most formal...thinking tails (would probably forgo a watch completely...someone else would be keeping track of the time for me). No disrespect intended, but I don't know how anyone could look at this watch (or other similar examples) and come to the conclusion it is not a dress watch.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Update on the issue with Creation Watches briefed *HERE* & *HERE*
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated. I almost bought a Tissot from them a few weeks ago, but held off because of your situation. Now I'm glad I did.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Something out of the ordinary here. MrsDonkeys keeps stealing a couple of my vintage gold watches, and I realized that she doesn't have anything in yellow gold for the rare occasion she needs it. So I set out looking and found a great deal on this Rado Original. This is the men's variant, but not the XL. It is 35mm x 42mm. I'm thinking this might be small enough for her to wear, and a black croc might tone it down a bit. Nevertheless, at $487.50 this is a solid $200+ cheaper than anywhere else, and that's before rebates.

Rado Original R12413363 Men's Watch


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

I believe I have the ultimate answer on the dress/casual watch lume or not rebate:
Wear two watches!
I recalled this thread from reddit a while ago, hilarious read.

"A man with one watch _knows_ what time it is. A man with two watches is never sure."


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody know what's up with Duty Free Island Shop in Hong Kong?

That was always the go-to site for Citizens and even a few Seikos at unbeatable prices. Now I'd say probably 80% of the watches listed on their site are sold out -- and have been for a while. Is it really that difficult to restock Citizens and Seikos?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody know what's up with Duty Free Island Shop in Hong Kong?
> 
> That was always the go-to site for Citizens and even a few Seikos at unbeatable prices. Now I'd say probably 80% of the watches listed on their site are sold out -- and have been for a while. Is it really that difficult to restock Citizens and Seikos?


Their website has been a mess since I first knew about them [more than a year and a half ago]. Normally, _4 out of 5_ of their "newly listed" watches were OOS, all the time! And when you look up a moderately rare model in their website, you are 100% assured to find a result as a product page, and see it OOS lol.

Maybe the manager is more focused on his real store than updating stock in website??... One thing for sure is, they're too busy to keep it tidy, which is fine by me as long as there's no false stock.

One can always email them to check availability.

Purchased a Citizen diver from them [w/ original box] and it was a breeze.

Edited/Fixed


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Croton CA301048SSBL* "Aquamatic" Quartz Diver *$19.95 w/FS* _on A__mazon_ NIB w/tags 
I posted this because it was under $30 on eBay, then I found them giving it away on Amazon.
And I thought I got a great deal at $24!


45mm Stainless Steel case
30 ATM/300M WR
Solid End Links
Dark Blue Face w/Pepsi Bezel
199g


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody know what's up with Duty Free Island Shop in Hong Kong?
> 
> That was always the go-to site for Citizens and even a few Seikos at unbeatable prices. Now I'd say probably 80% of the watches listed on their site are sold out -- and have been for a while. Is it really that difficult to restock Citizens and Seikos?


You raise a good point! I have no idea, unfortunately. I will say though I've successfully ordered two watches from DFI with no issues. I've ordered an Orient Explorer and a Citizen Promaster Marine 200M diver from them and had no issues with either order. The Citizen was ordered via their eBay storefront though, so maybe try that? Aqualand, Citizen Promaster items in DutyFreeIsland store on eBay! - it appears to be updated on a more regular basis. I'm a fan of DFI as they've been good to me and they have received nearly universal praise from what I've read around here too! Good luck!

Edit: In looking at their eBay storefront, the inventory doesn't exactly look stellar either... I hope this is a temporary issue. Maybe they've increased in popularity enough that they're having more issues maintaining inventory? Regardless, I hope they're able to get inventory levels back up and with more variety in offerings soon!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Calvin Klein Exchange Men's Quartz Watch K2F2716 - only for 118$ ( 71% off)*


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Sumos on massdrop for $365 + $7.75 s/h. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc
> 
> Personally I wish these had 22mm lug width


Just want to say thanks for the heads up, this is the lowest I've seen the Blumo go for and I couldn't pass it up at this price. I've joined the drop and now have a SBDC033 on the way.

Just FYI the older SBDC001/003 are all sold out on Massdrop and only the "new" Sumos are left. FWIW, the newer Sumos have the new Prospex "X" logo and supposedly better lume.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Verdict said:


> Just want to say thanks for the heads up, this is the lowest I've seen the Blumo go for and I couldn't pass it up at this price. I've joined the drop and now have a SBDC033 on the way.
> 
> Just FYI the older SBDC001/003 are all sold out on Massdrop and only the Sumos are left. FWIW, the newer Sumos have the new Prospex "X" logo and supposedly better lume.


Yep I went for the SBDC003 but ended up with the 033. Either way it's waaaaay cheaper than anywhere else.

Looks like it's time for my SKX007 to find a new home.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Roberto Cavalli R7253616035 Diamond Time Men's Chrono Date Blue Analog Watch - only for 200$


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals has the Alpina Startimer pilot blue dial chronograph on brown leather strap, model AL372N4FBS6, for $449. That beats the next-best price I see by more than $140. Quartz movement, but I had the olive green dial version of this watch, and it was great. Alpina make great watches, period.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody know what's up with Duty Free Island Shop in Hong Kong?
> 
> That was always the go-to site for Citizens and even a few Seikos at unbeatable prices. Now I'd say probably 80% of the watches listed on their site are sold out -- and have been for a while. Is it really that difficult to restock Citizens and Seikos?


It's not just restocking issues. They also keep pages up for discontinued models they'll never be able to stock again, like the Citizen Nighthawk with white chapter ring. Not sure why they do it that way...


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

brahman said:


> It's not just restocking issues. They also keep pages up for discontinued models they'll never be able to stock again, like the Citizen Nighthawk with white chapter ring. Not sure why they do it that way...


Bait and switch......

As long as they get you to the website maybe you will buy something!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Wenger Swiss Military QUARTZ is discounted temporarily at Shnoop for *$60 *after using coupon *dnalpine5*
> 
> Cheapest price for this model line starts from $100 everywhere online.
> *LINK HERE
> ...


Thank you for posting an actual deal instead of complaints for once. I picked this one up. Like the terragraph line.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Thank you for posting an actual deal instead of complaints for once. I picked this one up. Like the terragraph line.


You didn't post a deal.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Thank you for posting an actual deal instead of complaints for once. I picked this one up. Like the terragraph line.





Keeper of Time said:


> No, it absolutely is not. You people have driven away many members with your constant drivel and unrelated discussions. Enough already.


You're back! I thought you were "driven away" by the "constant drivel and unrelated discussions."


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

$599 before all rebates and cashback for this chrono :










Men's Khaki Navy Auto Chrono Orange Rubber Grey Dial | World of Watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Deal: 
Amazon has this Seiko snn241 quartz chrono for $69.95. According to 3xcamel it's at the lowest price it's ever been on Amazon. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0044...=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=seiko+automatic

No Deal:
Can we all chill and get some perspective. Complaining about dialogue about watches, watch vendors, etc on this thread is just silly and achieves nothing but adds a post that isn't a deal or comment about a watch or vendor. I think there are many on here that value the full perspective on a watch or a vendor. It's not like this thread devolved into non sequiturs. The non "deal" dialogue is the price of admission. Pay it and be happy that there are many of your fellow WISs looking out for great deals for all of us to consider and possibly take part of.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Personally I think all the 'no deal!?' whinging is so old and done-to-death that posting anything along that line should be grounds for a warning or temporary suspension, IMO.

This thread is used for both deals and general banter.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> As Mike said, these posts will remain. All constructive input is welcome in this thread, to include seller and product feedback. If this annoys you maybe you should stop shouting at the TV and change the channel.


My apologies for adding to this but somebody seems to have forgotten that a forum administrator has already weighed in on this in favor of the "drivel."


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Deal:
> Amazon has this Seiko snn241 quartz chrono for $69.95. According to 3xcamel it's at the lowest price it's ever been on Amazon.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0044...=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=seiko+automatic


Hate the "This item does not ship to Porto, Portugal" message from Amazon. It's Monday tomorrow, I don't need to get more depressed!

If someone is willing to bring this across the pond though...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Personally I think all the 'no deal!?' whinging is so old and done-to-death that posting anything along that line should be grounds for a warning or temporary suspension, IMO.
> 
> This thread is used for both deals and general banter.





Barry S said:


> My apologies for adding to this but somebody seems to have forgotten that a forum administrator has already weighed in on this in favor of the "drivel."


Yes, but the key I suppose is to keep it constructive and topical. I don't agree that general banter is the order of the day.

We're here to post deals, and to give feedback on the deals and dealers. If a post isn't a deal, it should contribute to evaluation of a deal. This shouldn't end up as a free-for-all. Extended sidebar discussions warrant their own threads.

Sorry to sound preachy.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Any deals now (preferred at Ashford) for an automatic, non-Chinese movement, white (or maybe cream) face, non-diver for say $350 or under? Thanks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Any deals now (preferred at Ashford) for an automatic, non-Chinese movement, white (or maybe cream) face, non-diver for say $350 or under? Thanks


You can find Ashford deals at retailmenot, dealmoon, and slickdeals. Ashford also has pretty detailed search filters. Report back if you find anything good.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Deals @ ebay has a lot of nice deals. You can use code to subtract $20 off $100! eBay

Frederique Constant Classics Worldtimer Mens Watch FC 718MC4H6B | eBay
Frederique Constant Mens Maxime Silver Dial Automatic Watch FC 710MC4H6 | eBay
Oris Aquis Date Grey Orange Rubber Men&apos;s Watch 01 733 7653 4158 07 4 26 34GEB | eBay
Hamilton Pan Europ Day Date Navy Blue Dial Automatic Mens Watch H35405741 | eBay
Hamilton Men&apos;s American Classic H35405741 Black Leather Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay
Frederique Constant Horological Smart Watch Silver Dial Mens Watch FC 285S5B6 | eBay
Swiss Army 241370 Gent&apos;s Officer&apos;s Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks! Just ordered one for my Father-in-laws birthday.



cairoanan said:


> Another great bargain on a Seiko from overstock.
> $108 for the kinetic GMT SUN037
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

mannal said:


> Thanks! Just ordered one for my Father-in-laws birthday.


Nice gift


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a note on the current Massdrop baby tuna deal, specifically the SRP639. It prices out at 262.41 total shipped to New Jersey ( Not sure how the tax situation looks in other states). Skywatches has the same model for 250 shipping and taxes included.. better deal, and you don't have to wait for the drop to arrive.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

colgex said:


> Deals @ ebay has a lot of nice deals. You can use code to subtract $20 off $100! eBay
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Worldtimer Mens Watch FC 718MC4H6B | eBay
> Frederique Constant Mens Maxime Silver Dial Automatic Watch FC 710MC4H6 | eBay
> ...


Just to add to this, there are a couple of Orient Mako/Ray II with hacking/hand-winding for 159.99. 140 for a watch (after coupon) that isn't even widely available in the US yet is a pretty sweet deal.

EDIT: My links are all messed up but look for ebay seller vicosia.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches has the *Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini 63B173 automatic *for $244.99 with coupon code 'WINTER25'
The Be Frugal rebate takes it down to *$215.59*. That's far less than other sites outside of the Watchery/WoW family.

Wonder what the movement is? A 2824? If so, that's a REALLY good price.

Men's Gemini Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches, *Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub automatic dive watch, H78615355*, screw-down crown, sapphire crystal, 300m water resistance, ETA2824-2 movement, coupon code 'WINTER30' takes it to $339.99; Be Frugal rebate takes it to *$299.19*. The next-best price I see is $430 at Jet.

Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

This is one of those, "I wasn't in the market for this, or even this genre, but at this price, maybe I need to be" deals.

P.S. My last word on this topic: My new approach to whining thread cops who want us all to be silent field hands finding _them_ deals will be to pretend their posts don't exist. I suggest everyone else who makes this thread a great place do the same.


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up on the discount code it worked for me and just purchased a nice casio PRG-510



colgex said:


> Deals @ ebay has a lot of nice deals. You can use code to subtract $20 off $100! eBay
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Worldtimer Mens Watch FC 718MC4H6B | eBay
> Frederique Constant Mens Maxime Silver Dial Automatic Watch FC 710MC4H6 | eBay
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> World of Watches has the *Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini 63B173 automatic *for $244.99 with coupon code 'WINTER25'
> The Be Frugal rebate takes it down to *$215.59*. That's far less than other sites outside of the Watchery/WoW family.
> 
> Wonder what the movement is? A 2824? If so, that's a REALLY good price.
> ...


That's a really good price. If not the ETA, then probably the sw200 clone.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the ebay code. Could have been what i needed to get over the Orient name and logo and buy a blue bambino however they are out of stock. Likely for the better. I have been buying too much lately and really need to be more selective. 
One other watch I have had an eye on jumped about $25 up today.

The only other watch really have in my sites is a sarb065 and even with the $20 I just cant find myself pulling the trigger.

Edit: I decided to jump on the sarb065 and the coupon just expired. Maybe I'm just not meant to get that watch. Or maybe a much better deal will come along God willing.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Mech4niq said:


> Just a note on the current Massdrop baby tuna deal, specifically the SRP639. It prices out at 262.41 total shipped to New Jersey ( Not sure how the tax situation looks in other states). Skywatches has the same model for 250 shipping and taxes included.. better deal, and you don't have to wait for the drop to arrive.


Yes, but you have to use Skywatches free shipping option without box to have this price....last order I made with them took 45 days to reach me. Massdrop looks like a better option here IMO.

S.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> My Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 arrived this week and I am VERY pleased with the quality. Thanks to the OP who gave the heads-up about this latest CW sale!


What was the price on that one with the sale?
Nice looking watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

colgex said:


> Deals @ ebay has a lot of nice deals. You can use code to subtract $20 off $100! eBay
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Worldtimer Mens Watch FC 718MC4H6B | eBay
> Frederique Constant Mens Maxime Silver Dial Automatic Watch FC 710MC4H6 | eBay
> ...


Thanks for the heads up and code .. Bought a swiss officer auto for $219

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Been looking around for a higher quality casual/dress watch that has a analogue/digital function,a genre that's even rarer if you exclude a second hand.
Outside of the big imports (or dare I say smart watches) you don't usually find them in the affordable range (see Tissot, Bretling, Swiss Army, etc..)
anyways, Watch hut UK has this 3-6-9-12 Certina muti-8 delivered for $431 USD (they are also an AD)










for comparison, Smith and Bradley upped their retail price to $645 for this KS funded watch so apparently there's some demand in this genre.









EDIT: added some lume shots (not my own)


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

The Frederique Constant FC-303BN5B6B is a great bang for buck watch. If the Hamilton Intramatic and Jazzmasters aren't quite doing it for you, check this one out. The bracelet is polished and flashy but fun and you can dress this one up with a black or brown leather strap for a more conservative look. Do your own research on the seller, I've read at least one WUS had a good experience with a return. The price has gone from $400 to $500 and back down to $404.80 over the last week and there are 4 or 5 left from what I can tell.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

6pm has this Timex Waterbury for $67 - you can get it down to $57 with "savemore" promo code for an extra 15% off. 








http://m.6pm.com/product/8624560/color/592584

Very handsome watch for peanuts.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> 6pm has this Timex Waterbury for $67 - you can get it down to $57 with "savemore" promo code for an extra 15% off.
> 
> Timex The Waterbury at 6pm.com
> 
> Very handsome watch for peanuts.


That is actually a really nice looking timex imo.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Thank you for posting an actual deal instead of complaints for once. I picked this one up. Like the terragraph line.


It seems like you're not too used to thanking others, but I'd like to think this only adds warmth to your appreciation having me thanked openly.
Therefore, I'll take it, and you are very welcome


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cuica said:


> Hate the "This item does not ship to Porto, Portugal" message from Amazon. It's Monday tomorrow, I don't need to get more depressed!
> 
> If someone is willing to bring this across the pond though...


You could use a shipment forwarding company like *Shipito.com *[_Mentioned by a member here, but haven't tried it myself_].
I personally used ws1.com and I think it's expensive and too slow to be a functional service.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> 6pm has this Timex Waterbury for $67 - you can get it down to $57 with "savemore" promo code for an extra 15% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a deal worth "exploring"


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Something out of the ordinary here. MrsDonkeys keeps stealing a couple of my vintage gold watches, and I realized that she doesn't have anything in yellow gold for the rare occasion she needs it. So I set out looking and found a great deal on this Rado Original. This is the men's variant, but not the XL. It is 35mm x 42mm. I'm thinking this might be small enough for her to wear, and a black croc might tone it down a bit. Nevertheless, at $487.50 this is a solid $200+ cheaper than anywhere else, and that's before rebates.
> 
> Rado Original R12413363 Men's Watch


I had this in my cart all day yesterday. I decided to pop on it, only to find out that none of the Befrugal discount codes applied to it. I was hoping to get it down to about $420 net after coupon and rebate.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## DutyFreeIsland (Mar 21, 2012)

norsairius said:


> You raise a good point! I have no idea, unfortunately. I will say though I've successfully ordered two watches from DFI with no issues. I've ordered an Orient Explorer and a Citizen Promaster Marine 200M diver from them and had no issues with either order. The Citizen was ordered via their eBay storefront though, so maybe try that? Aqualand, Citizen Promaster items in DutyFreeIsland store on eBay! - it appears to be updated on a more regular basis. I'm a fan of DFI as they've been good to me and they have received nearly universal praise from what I've read around here too! Good luck!
> 
> Edit: In looking at their eBay storefront, the inventory doesn't exactly look stellar either... I hope this is a temporary issue. Maybe they've increased in popularity enough that they're having more issues maintaining inventory? Regardless, I hope they're able to get inventory levels back up and with more variety in offerings soon!


Hey Guys,

This is Kevin here from DutyFreeIsland. We are extremely sorry that there are so many out of stock products in our store which can make browsing the store for the stock you want a pain..

Currencies (The Japanese Yen, Euro Etc.) have fluctuated so dramatically in the past year that trying to find the right balance between offering best possible prices but still maintaining inventory / Variety of models has been tough this year.

A lot of our products (Especially on our bestsellers page) we receive 10-20 pcs and they get sold out extremely quickly (within 24-48 hours). However if we increased pricing (And products sold slower) we wouldn't be sticking to our principal of offering the best possible pricing + service combo and that is not really a long term solution.

I promise we are working on resolving this though, and within the next month or two the inventory control will be a lot more efficient.

In the mean time I can only request that you use the 'Back in Stock alert' on the product page & the 'In Stock' Filter on products browsing area.

Thank you & Apologies, 
Kevin


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Love the look of the IWC Portuguese but not its price tag? Just came across this Fossil Townsman FS4872 on the bay for about 60 bucks with free shipping. 








http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fossil-Townsm...tz-Mens-Watch-FS4872-/111755661361?nav=SEARCH


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> 6pm has this Timex Waterbury for $67 - you can get it down to $57 with "savemore" promo code for an extra 15% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! Just picked this one up & that coupon code worked on some shoes I've been wanting too!

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

colgex said:


> Deals @ ebay has a lot of nice deals. You can use code to subtract $20 off $100! eBay
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Worldtimer Mens Watch FC 718MC4H6B | eBay
> Frederique Constant Mens Maxime Silver Dial Automatic Watch FC 710MC4H6 | eBay
> ...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

That looks really good! Have it in my shopping cart now. Contemplating pulling the trigger!



r0bf1ve said:


> Thanks a lot! Just picked this one up & that coupon code worked on some shoes I've been wanting too!
> 
> RG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Guess what? I bought it! Thanks guys for the deal!



jamesezra said:


> That looks really good! Have it in my shopping cart now. Contemplating pulling the trigger!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I had this in my cart all day yesterday. I decided to pop on it, only to find out that none of the Befrugal discount codes applied to it. I was hoping to get it down to about $420 net after coupon and rebate.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Yes, found out last week that Ashford doesn't allow discount codes on any item listed as "on sale." Too bad, stopped me from making a purchase too.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> You could use a shipment forwarding company like *Shipito.com *[_Mentioned by a member here, but haven't tried it myself_].
> I personally used ws1.com and I think it's expensive and too slow to be a functional service.


I did some cursory research on shipito and a couple of its rivals when someone posted a very attractive Seiko chrono Amazon deal a few pages back. The reviews were deeply off-putting I'm afraid.

If someone knows of an equivalent service that's known to be reliable, I'd love to hear about it, as I'm sure would others on this thread.


----------



## gregori (May 9, 2015)

Well, considering that I am from Balkans, I often find obstacles when it comes to shipping from various u.s. online sites to my country. So, lack of direct shipping made me to use different approach and to ship my orders via Shipito. I've made several purchases from Amazon, one from Jomashop and I haven't experienced any issue whatsoever. But that's just my two cents. 
Sorry for off-topic.

TT


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I've used Buy in the USA and UK, ship globally with Borderlinx with no problems (this was pre-watches). It's pricey if the volumetric size is large but for watches it should be quite reasonable.

I think they're owned by DHL.


----------



## zed72 (Jun 24, 2015)

First deal post for me, but I've been visiting this thread way too much for the last couple of weeks.

Here's a deal for all the Europeans: 
Just pulled the trigger on a Laco Trier for 159 € (169 € -10 € voucher for subscribing to the newsletter) + shipping (6,90 € Germany / 11,90 rest of Europe) 
Armbanduhr, Trier, EdelstahlgehÃ¤use, Lederarmband, Miyotawerk, Chronograph | Armbanduhren | Uhren | Men

Alternative for all others from Finland for 176 $ + free shipping:
https://www.lamnia.com/en/p/11896/watches-and-wrist-computers/tactical/laco-trier-pilot-watch-quartz


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

MajorMantra said:


> I did some cursory research on shipito and a couple of its rivals when someone posted a very attractive Seiko chrono Amazon deal a few pages back. The reviews were deeply off-putting I'm afraid.
> 
> If someone knows of an equivalent service that's known to be reliable, I'd love to hear about it, as I'm sure would others on this thread.


For what it's worth, I've used shipito to deliver packages to Australia a few years ago. I've used the service three or four times with no issues.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Philip Stein Men's 34-BB-RB Extreme Black Rubber Strap Watch - only for 160 $*


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sam L84 said:


> colgex said:
> 
> 
> > Deals @ ebay has a lot of nice deals. You can use code to subtract $20 off $100! eBay
> ...


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

colgex said:


> Sam L84 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Sam, the 700 models have an in-house movement. I'm sure the one for 800s does.
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> You could use a shipment forwarding company like *Shipito.com *[_Mentioned by a member here, but haven't tried it myself_].
> I personally used ws1.com and I think it's expensive and too slow to be a functional service.


Thanks for the info but my main problem is that I'd have to pay taxes on top of that and the price wouldn't be worth it!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> 6pm has this Timex Waterbury for $67 - you can get it down to $57 with "savemore" promo code for an extra 15% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great-looking watch at a great price. I'd be all over it if:

A. I hadn't just gotten a Bagelsport Explorer homage.
B. The Timex didn't have the novel written below the hands.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> The Frederique Constant FC-303BN5B6B is a great bang for buck watch. If the Hamilton Intramatic and Jazzmasters aren't quite doing it for you, check this one out. The bracelet is polished and flashy but fun and you can dress this one up with a black or brown leather strap for a more conservative look. Do your own research on the seller, I've read at least one WUS had a good experience with a return. The price has gone from $400 to $500 and back down to $404.80 over the last week and there are 4 or 5 left from what I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(...Starts factoring in the additional price to mod it with a black date wheel ...)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> 6pm has this Timex Waterbury for $67 - you can get it down to $57 with "savemore" promo code for an extra 15% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI: Also available at bed bath and beyond for $67 and you can use the %20 discount they always email out. Only downside is tax for most however the extra %5 off at bbb over the 6pm %15 off price makes up for most of it. Also easy returns if there is a problem. I went with the bracelet version for $61.60 plus tax from bbb. Will likely get swapped for a leather however I just like to have oem bracelets if the price difference is not much (about $8 in this case). Thanks again for posting.








Pic taken from another site

Edit: Just noticed one with a bracelet in almost new condition sold recently on Ebay for $36 shipped. That would have been a steal.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Seems like lowest price ever for *Bulova Men's 98B104 Marine Star Calendar Stainless Steel Dress Watch (B0018AJN4U) *

currently sells for $170

View attachment 7432154


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> FYI: Also available at bed bath and beyond for $67 and you can use the %20 discount they always email out. Only downside is tax for most however the extra %5 off at bbb over the 6pm %15 off price makes up for most of it. Also easy returns if there is a problem. I went with the bracelet version for $61.60 plus tax from bbb. Will likely get swapped for a leather however I just like to have oem bracelets if the price difference is not much (about $8 in this case). Thanks again for posting.
> 
> View attachment 7431954
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks good on bracelet. Also agree, best to get on bracelet if available.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That's a great-looking watch at a great price. I'd be all over it if:
> 
> A. I hadn't just gotten a Bagelsport Explorer homage.
> B. The Timex didn't have the novel written below the hands.


Agreed. I think the dial designer got paid by the word.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Tissot Men's T0774171103100 Analog Display Quartz Silver Watch - for 283$ *


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Posting this deal again - Massdrop has the Blumos for $355, which is the lowest I've seen them go for. Ebay has them year round for $400 but you get Massdrop's 1 year warranty. Here's a non-referral link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Verdict said:


> Posting this deal again - Massdrop has the Blumos for $355, which is the lowest I've seen them go for. Ebay has them year round for $400 but you get Massdrop's 1 year warranty. Here's a non-referral link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc


Purchased mine on the last drop for $349.99 plus tax (CA) and man, what a value!


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

This didn't seem to get much love the first time around, but the Lip "Mach 1871" chronograph is down to $146.87:
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00MPPWO7A










Shipping is to Canada only, so you have to use something like Shipmatica to get it reshipped to US. Still, if you're as much of a Lip fan as I am, and it's your style, it's remarkably inexpensive.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope Racing Metro 92 automatic for $699 with coupon code 'AFFTERRA699'

Don't really like that crest on it (I guess it's a rugby team), but what a watch for the price. It's limited to 130 pieces. I don't see the coupon listed on Be Frugal, but I'd at least try for the additional 6% rebate.

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-631-HH60 Men's Limited Edition Watch


----------



## GeorgeTrain (Jan 6, 2015)

Uggggggghhhhh. you guys are killing me. I want IT SO BAD.

but my wife will kill me if i get it.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope Racing Metro 92 automatic for $699 with coupon code 'AFFTERRA699'
> 
> Don't really like that crest on it (I guess it's a rugby team), but what a watch for the price. It's limited to 130 pieces. I don't see the coupon listed on Be Frugal, but I'd at least try for the additional 6% rebate.
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-631-HH60 Men's Limited Edition Watch


Man, that is indeed a great price but I too don't like the crest , if they had this coupon for an Aquaterra instead with the diver bezel, I would not miss it.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

GeorgeTrain said:


> Uggggggghhhhh. you guys are killing me. I want IT SO BAD.
> 
> but my wife will kill me if i get it.


Yes but then they'll bury you wearing a great watch on an amazing leather strap :-d


----------



## jcroyle (Jan 24, 2012)

This deal requires a few prerequisites. 
I just bought the Hamilton officer khaki with the small second at the 9 from Ashford. Final cost $327.00 after Amex $50 statement credit, and befrugal 6% cash back. 
Make sure that you use the 10% Hamilton coupon code from befrugal. 



Sent from Second star to the right.and straight on 'till morning"


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

just picked this up for a song. 1969 Timex Skindiver










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery has the *Maurice Lacroix Men's Masterpiece Phase de Lune* model MP6607-SS001-112 with day-month-date-moonphase complications and a jazzed up ETA movement. Buy a pair of sunglasses (they're on to our game; the cheapest pair now is $15.99), use coupon code 'SPRINGLUX170' and it's $1,546. Be Frugal rebate takes it to *$1,360.48*. It's $3,290 on Jomashop and Bluefly; $3,760 on Gemnation; more than $4,400 on Amazon!

Maurice Lacroix MP6607-SS001-112 Watches,Men's Masterpiece Automatic Black Genuine Leather White Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches

Masterpiece, indeed:


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Been looking around for a higher quality casual/dress watch that has a analogue/digital function,a genre that's even rarer if you exclude a second hand.
> Outside of the big imports (or dare I say smart watches) you don't usually find them in the affordable range (see Tissot, Bretling, Swiss Army, etc..)
> anyways, Watch hut UK has this 3-6-9-12 Certina muti-8 delivered for $431 USD (they are also an AD)
> 
> ...


That Certina looks great! This isn't going to meet your dress watch recommendation, but it's a nice looking ana-digi: Ocean7 LM-2AD for $299. It appears to use the same movement as that Smith and Bradley.

I have one that I put on a Hirsch liberty strap and it looks great. I love the titanium case. Super light for its size. My only complaints are the chapter ring alignment is a bit off.

Joe


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

EDIT: SOLD OUT. No longer available.

Ladies 34mm Seamaster Aqua Terra for *$2700* at JomaDeals.
This is almost $1000 less than what it sells for elsewhere.
Couldn't find any cashback or coupons that could be applied.

*LINK HERE

[url]http://www.jomadeals.com/past_deal_omega-231-10-34-20-04-001.aspx*[/URL]


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Apologies if this is a breach of protocol folks, but I figure this is the best place to ask for help.

I foolishly stopped into my local AD last weekend and have fallen hopelessly in love with the Omega Planet Ocean. Specifically this 45.5mm version with the orange numbers.

Has anyone got any advice on where I could expect to find the best price for one of these bad boys? I live in Europe so import duty would likely wipe out any discounts on US sites. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

whoreologist said:


> Apologies if this is a breach of protocol folks, but I figure this is the best place to ask for help.
> 
> I foolishly stopped into my local AD last weekend and have fallen hopelessly in love with the Omega Planet Ocean. Specifically this 45.5mm version with the orange numbers.
> 
> ...


Here for $4K, with your duties, I guess it will come to $5K, still some savings I suppose :

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Black Stainless Steel Men's Watch 23230422101003 - Seamaster Planet Ocean - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> You could use a shipment forwarding company like *Shipito.com *[_Mentioned by a member here, but haven't tried it myself_].
> I personally used ws1.com and I think it's expensive and too slow to be a functional service.


Have used Shipito to Australia many times. Good service.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

From - slickdeals . 
Ferragamo Lungarno or Salvatore Automatic Men's Watch (ETA 2824-2) $399 + free shipping

Ferragamo Lungarno Black Dial Automatic Men's Watch FQ1010013 - Ferragamo - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Salvatore Ferragamo Silver Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch FQ1040013 - Ferragamo - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

May I suggest posting the question in the Omega forum around advantages/disavantages of going through an AD? Given the price of the watch, you might want to stick to an AD to benefit from proper warranty, service, etc...



whoreologist said:


> Apologies if this is a breach of protocol folks, but I figure this is the best place to ask for help.
> 
> I foolishly stopped into my local AD last weekend and have fallen hopelessly in love with the Omega Planet Ocean. Specifically this 45.5mm version with the orange numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Casio G-Shock GA-100-1A1 for USD$58.01 plus delivery.








Unfortunately won't ship to Aus.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

I got my GA100 from a Singapore eBay store for $113AUD delivered

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

sledgod said:


> I got my GA100 from a Singapore eBay store for $113AUD delivered.


Exactly my point, so you paid about AUD$22.00 more than the Amazon price.
USD$68.00 delivered is about AUD$91.00 at the moment.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

MajorMantra said:


> I did some cursory research on shipito and a couple of its rivals when someone posted a very attractive Seiko chrono Amazon deal a few pages back. The reviews were deeply off-putting I'm afraid.
> 
> If someone knows of an equivalent service that's known to be reliable, I'd love to hear about it, as I'm sure would others on this thread.


i use shipito and have zero problems. every shipment that was sent to them was processed very quickly, even the ones that i put special requests such as additional pictures on. also they have an option to charge 2 bucks or something like that to rush a shipment out, i've never used it and my shipments have always been shipped within 2-3 hours of me putting the request in under normal business hours.

i think most of the bad reviews occur in the past where there were a lot more issues with verification. they've apparently streamlined it and verification is a lot easier now. i havent ever had anything go missing so ive never had to request a claim but everything else so far has been flawless.

i have done a few consolidation options and have had no problems either. their customer service live chat helped me out a couple times when i was inquiring about using my accumulated points to apply to certain benefits like 10% usps shipments and the removal of consolidation fees etc.

only gripe would be the shipping fees, i thought they were high but when i checked the usps website for rates based on the dimensions and weight of my package it turned out to be pretty accurate so i guess that's more the fault of usps than shipito.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope Racing Metro 92 automatic for $699 with coupon code 'AFFTERRA699'
> 
> Don't really like that crest on it (I guess it's a rugby team), but what a watch for the price. It's limited to 130 pieces. I don't see the coupon listed on Be Frugal, but I'd at least try for the additional 6% rebate.
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-631-HH60 Men's Limited Edition Watch


Great price, Where did you find the Terrascope coupon?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

You in the market for a gold cased diver? Your significant other is into "boyfriend" watches? Nywatchstore has the Citizen Eco-drive BN0104-09E for about $100. I think it's been at this price before. Great value if you're into that color. 








http://m.nywatchstore.com/bn010409e.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Fossil Aeroflite AM4554* 100M Quartz Three-Hand Date Tan Leather Men's Watch

*$49.99* @ Daily Steals $20 lower than Amazon or Certified Watch Store


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

whoreologist said:


> Apologies if this is a breach of protocol folks, but I figure this is the best place to ask for help.
> 
> I foolishly stopped into my local AD last weekend and have fallen hopelessly in love with the Omega Planet Ocean. Specifically this 45.5mm version with the orange numbers.
> 
> ...


*Omega Seamater Planet Oean COSC Certified Automatic Watches from $3925 + free shipping*
save extra $50 off w/ coupon code* SDMG50*

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Black Stainless Steel Men's Watch [jomashop.com] *$3925*
OMEGA Planet Ocean GMT Blue Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch [jomashop.com] *$4945*
OMEGA Planet Ocean GMT Black Dial Rubber Strap Men's Watch [jomashop.com]* $5245*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Bulova Men's 98B104 *Marine Star Rose Gold Stainless Steel Watch *$119.99 w/FS* on eBay Buy It Now
Whoops: BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY

*$240 on Amazon

*


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Checked the local TJ Maxx this afternoon to see what was in stock. They are only starting to get any inventory back after the holiday season. They had a couple of Fossil Wakefields at $80 which seem to be highly regarded by those who follow Fossil. Pics lifted from the web are shown below.

The real surprise was a Michael Kors Automatic Jet Master MK9011 at $150. Like Fossil, I've never really paid much attention to MK watches (which is owned by Fossil), considering them as merely "fashion" watches but the Jet Master immediately caught my attention. It is more than eye candy. From what I can gather, it was Fossil/MK's move into serious watches when introduced in 2014. Here is a link to an in-depth review.

Michael Kors Jetmaster Automatic Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch

To cut to the chase, about the only serious negative was the selection for the movement. When first introduced, they couldn't keep it in stock even when selling for 2-3 times the TJ Maxx price. The dial face is beyond busy (typical skeleton) but have to admit, I'm kind of liking it and the price seems reasonable (I can get a $15 discount bringing it down to $135...see below). I would be curious for other opinions.

I've started regularly monitoring TJ Maxx for two reasons. For openers, because I recently achieved the dubious distinction of "senior citizen", I'm eligible for a 10% discount storewide on Mondays. Secondly, there are occasionally "surprise" finds of decent watches at amazingly low prices. What really hooked me was a Fossil quartz 200M diver last November that was actually quite good quality for a mere $60. As stated above, I've always been somewhat dismissive of Fossil but I was impressed with the build quality and features of the diver. In the end, I returned it because I have so many other nice divers, have plenty of "beaters" and simply prefer automatics or solar over battery powered quartz.

*EDIT-UPDATE* - The more I study the MK9011, the more skeptical I become. I knew this wasn't a chrono but what I didn't think about was that date functions are controlled thru the pushers. That's pretty lame unless there is some way to lock the pusher. Otherwise, you will be accidentally changing the date in normal use. Even when Fossil/MK try to do a serious watch, it still comes out as a somewhat goofy fashion trinket.

Fossil CH2954 - $80








Fossil CH2933 - $80








Michael Kors Jet Master MK-9011 - $150


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Omega Seamater Planet Oean COSC Certified Automatic Watches from $3925 + free shipping*
> save extra $50 off w/ coupon code* SDMG50*
> 
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Black Stainless Steel Men's Watch [jomashop.com] *$3925*
> ...


Thanks very much, but with import this would cost more than I can get it for locally (about 4K euro).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> May I suggest posting the question in the Omega forum around advantages/disavantages of going through an AD? Given the price of the watch, you might want to stick to an AD to benefit from proper warranty, service, etc...


Thank you for the probably very wise advice. The thing is, I've already seen it for a grand less than the AD is asking. That's a lot to pay for a warranty. I suppose I could go back and try to get them to price match. Still, I shall do as you recommend. Perhaps the Omega fans can give me some tips on how to negotiate with the AD.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

thechin said:


> Here for $4K, with your duties, I guess it will come to $5K, still some savings I suppose :
> 
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Black Stainless Steel Men's Watch 23230422101003 - Seamaster Planet Ocean - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Thanks very much but I can get it for 4K here in the Netherlands. I was hoping to beat that. I'm starting to think that's the best I'll find.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> You in the market for a gold cased diver? Your significant other is into "boyfriend" watches? Nywatchstore has the Citizen Eco-drive BN0104-09E for about $100. I think it's been at this price before. Great value if you're into that color.
> Men's Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver's Watch BN0104-09E


Word of advice though, the crown on this watch grinds on your wrist and can make a pretty awful mark in one day of wearing... [which made me refrain from wearing my Citizen Excalibur].

Tried nato and leather strap instead of the bracelet, but the problem didn't go away.

My wrist is 7"


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Just noticed this Fossil Men's FS5113 Analog Display Analog Quartz Brown Watch (B01487C0PI)
Its price has been dropping over the last couple of months. Currently sold for lowest price ever.. $73.43

View attachment 7441114


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rado Integral Automatic #R20693102 for *$600 *from Ashford via coupon *AFFINTGRAL599*
Cheapest price online is $910 from a sale at Overstock.com -- And +$1000 everywhere else.

*LINK HERE* >> ashford.com/us/ashford/browse/R20693102.pid*http://www.ashford.com/us/ashford/browse/R20693102.pid*

Photos found in google:


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Checked the local TJ Maxx this afternoon to see what was in stock. They are only starting to get any inventory back after the holiday season. They had a couple of Fossil Wakefields at $80 which seem to be highly regarded by those who follow Fossil. Pics lifted from the web are shown below.
> 
> The real surprise was a Michael Kors Automatic Jet Master MK9011 at $150. Like Fossil, I've never really paid much attention to MK watches (which is owned by Fossil), considering them as merely "fashion" watches but the Jet Master immediately caught my attention. It is more than eye candy. From what I can gather, it was Fossil/MK's move into serious watches when introduced in 2014. Here is a link to an in-depth review.
> 
> ...


The real surprise was a bulova military black dial at tjmaxx for 159 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Staples has the Quadtec 4 watches for $27.39 for kit with stainless and $19.99 for PVD. Original price on these was $400.  Plus you can get $10 off $50 if you sign up for emails.

Kit has tool and a bracelet and 2 straps, black watch is just watch with bracelet and a tool.
These are high quality, I got one of each...limited edition of 500 on PVD/ w sapphire not sure on stainless looks like mineral crystal.

Heres mine:




























Quadtec Digital Multi-Band Watch Set | StaplesÂ®

Quadtec Digital Watch, Black | StaplesÂ®

Specs for stainless:
*Quadtec is a new and unusual digital watch that allows you to choose how you want the time presented on its large liquid crystal display. Quadtec can display the time in three different modes; the wearer selects the mode by pushing the select button on the side. Easy to read and fun to show off.*



Quadtec is a new and unusual digital watch that allows you to choose how you want the time presented on its large liquid crystal display. Say, for example, that it is 9:50 a.m. Quadtec can display the time in three different modes; the wearer selects the mode by pushing the select button on the side. In the Elapsed Unified mode, the time indication is the standard digital presentation: 9:50, with the 50 to the right of the centered 9. In the Elapsed Segmented mode, the time presentation has the 50 in the upper left quadrant of the dial and the 9 in the center. In the Elapsed Forward mode, the time is presented as 10 before 10, with the hour in the center (10) and the time remaining before 10 in the upper left quadrant. Quadtec is the result of a collaboration between inventor Berj Terzian, CEO of Equitime Inc., and noted watch designer Fredi Brodmann, Equitime's vice president and creative director. They describe the watch as "the world's first digital watch that displays quarterly time periods moving around every hour centered in the watch face." "Quadtec is the ultimate synergy between analog and digital time-telling. Reading the time on the display feels like looking at a compass or a map. Immediately you see where time stands: right or left from the hour.




316L Stainless Steel Case, water resistant to 165ft
Patented Digital Movement with Electroluminescent Display
Display time in three modes: EF (Elapsed Forward), ES (Elapsed Segmented), EU (Elapsed Unified)
Alarm
Electroluminescent Light Function
Scratch Resistant Mineral Crystal
Water Resistant to 50 Meters (165ft)
Battery Life Approximately 5 Years


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal









Nice looking Corum at a huge discount $2495. Around the same price you find the ones from wow but no cash back here.


----------



## abadacus (Mar 11, 2016)

colgex said:


> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> 
> Nice looking Corum at a huge discount _*$2495*_. Around the same price you find the ones from wow but no cash back here.


_ Affordable _haha


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

massdrop has seiko 5 snkk for $56.99 (or $53.99 when one more is bought) plus $6.75 US shipping
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-5-retro-snkk-watch

Nice cheap source of 7S26 movements for the seiko modders out there.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone familiar with the Bulova refurb process, warranty, etc? I was browsing the other offerings by the seller and have my eye on the Sea King. I read the description but was wondering if anyone knew a little more in depth or from personal experience how good or bad refurb Bulova's are.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

jisham said:


> massdrop has seiko 5 snkk for $56.99 (or $53.99 when one more is bought) plus $6.75 US shipping
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-5-retro-snkk-watch
> 
> Nice cheap source of 7S26 movements for the seiko modders out there.


I've had my eye on this for a while. Including the shipping it is basically the same price as on Amazon ($65 plus $0 shipping if you have Prime). Does the watch ever go lower on Prime?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford's having a sale through St. Paddy's Day March 17, 17% off with coupon code 'LUCKY'


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

17% off total purchase with code LUCKY at Ashford. As usual for Ashford, this excludes all sale items. 

Good through -- you guessed it -- March 17.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

sixtysix said:


> Staples has the Quadtec 4 watches for $27.39 for kit with stainless and $19.99 for PVD. Original price on these was $400.  Plus you can get $10 off $50 if you sign up for emails.
> 
> Kit has tool and a bracelet and 2 straps, black watch is just watch with bracelet and a tool.
> These are high quality, I got one of each...limited edition of 500 on PVD/ w sapphire not sure on stainless looks like mineral crystal.
> ...


I signed up for text alerts when I visited Staples site from my phone and received $5 off of $25 or more and shipped it to the local store for a total of $23.62.

I certainly wouldn't have paid $400, but the look is funky enough that it makes perfect sense for less than $25! I just wish I could use the sweet holey metal bracelet on a different watch.

Thanks for the tip!

Joe


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Touch of Modern Ancon Watches

Ancon Challenger Automatic CH001 - CH006 (6 colors) $419









- Movement: Automatic 
- Case Diameter: 47mm 
- Case Thickness: 16.5mm 
- Case Material: Bronze 
- Crystal Material: Sapphire 
- Case Back: Presentation 
- Bezel Material: Bronze 
- Dial Color: Black 
- Dial Markers: Arabic Numerals, Sticks 
- Crown Type: Screw-Down 
- Water Resistant: 200M 
- Bracelet Material: Leather 
- Power Reserve: 42 Hours 
- Condition: New 
- Original Papers: Yes 
- Box Type: Orginal 
- Warranty: 1 Year

And

Ancon SeaShadow Sea 201/203/205/206 (4 Models) $329 and $349









- Miyota 90s5 Automatic Movement, 24 Jewels 
- Power Reserve 42 Hours Up, 28,800 Vibrations Per Hour 
- Hours, Minutes And Seconds 
- Stainless Steel Case, Brushed Finishing, 41.5mm Diameter Excluding Crown 
- 49.5mm From Lug To Lug, 13.7mm Thick, 21mm Lug, Steel With See-through Case Back 
- Black With Super Luminova Luminous Hour Markers 
- Steel Screw-down Crown, 8mm Diameter, Water-resistance To 300 Meters (1000 Feet) 
- 42.5mm Steel Uni-directional Rotating Bezel With Ceramic Insert, 120 Clicks 
- Bezel Engraved With Elapsed Time Markings, 3.2mm Flat Sapphire Crystal 
- Italian Leather Strap With Steel Buckle 
- 80 Grams Excluding Strap 
- 1 Year Warranty

Ancon M26 Tank Mark III (MK306 and MK302) $419










- Miyota 90s5 Automatic Movement, 24 Jewels 
- Power Reserve 42 Hours Up, 28,800 Vibrations Per Hour 
- Hours, Minutes And Seconds 
- Cusn8 Bronze Case Brushed Finishing, 45mm Diameter Excluding Crown 
- 56mm From Lug To Lug, 16.5mm Thick, 26mm Lug, Steel With See-through Case Back 
- Green With Super Luminova Luminous Hour Markers 
- Cusn8 Bronze Screw-down Crown, 8.5mm Diameter, Water-resistance To 50 Meters 
- 47mm Cusn8 Bronze Uni-directional Rotating Bezel 
- 120 Clicks With Elapsed Time Index Markings, 6.3mm Double Domed Mineral Glass 
- Italian Leather Strap With Cusn8 Bronze Buckle 
- 135 Grams Excluding Strap 
- 1 Year Warranty


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

You will be amazed at what you get for $25!!



frostjoe said:


> I signed up for text alerts when I visited Staples site from my phone and received $5 off of $25 or more and shipped it to the local store for a total of $23.62.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't have paid $400, but the look is funky enough that it makes perfect sense for less than $25! I just wish I could use the sweet holey metal bracelet on a different watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

sixtysix said:


> Staples has the Quadtec 4 watches for $27.39 for kit with stainless and $19.99 for PVD. Original price on these was $400.  Plus you can get $10 off $50 if you sign up for emails.
> 
> Kit has tool and a bracelet and 2 straps, black watch is just watch with bracelet and a tool.
> These are high quality, I got one of each...limited edition of 500 on PVD/ w sapphire not sure on stainless looks like mineral crystal.
> ...


The stainless steel bracelet is worth more than $27 , ....I am in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Seems like they're gone!


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I read your post and checked....still shows both...let me put black in cart? Does it show sold out or just won't let you complete deal?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I hit options and there's no button to add to cart...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

The staples site has a lot going on it with adds / scripts to say the least.
I had to turn off add blockers / no scripts etc plugins to get through check out.
Just went back and was able to add them both to cart so they should still have them as of this post. GO! (Don't forget to get your $5 off code) text signup to 555444


Recoil Rob said:


> I hit options and there's no button to add to cart...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sixtysix said:


> I read your post and checked....still shows both...let me put black in cart? Does it show sold out or just won't let you complete deal?


Worked for me. I just got my wood Tokyo Flash watch yesterday. I'll post pics when I get it sized and figure out how to use it.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks! SeaShadow on the way.
Zero will power.


valuewatchguy said:


> Touch of Modern Ancon Watches
> 
> Ancon Challenger Automatic CH001 - CH006 (6 colors) $419
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

"Staples has the Quadtec 4 watches for $27.39 for kit with stainless and $19.99 for PVD. Original price on these was $400.  Plus you can get $10 off $50 if you sign up for emails."

Trying to figure out why I just bought one 

Thanks!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> The staples site has a lot going on it with adds / scripts to say the least.
> I had to turn off add blockers / no scripts etc plugins to get through check out.
> Just went back and was able to add them both to cart so they should still have them as of this post. GO! (Don't forget to get your $5 off code) text signup to 555444


just ordered one, with tax comes to around $29.10
Didn't want to signup and get spammed.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

OK, got 2 of the kits. Have a young friend that would never wear a watch but may wear one of these, techy enough...


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, good God, that Quadtec thing is now on the way to my local Staples... like I needed another watch. I'm about to boycott this thread...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

+1 ... Now we r going to have a show u r qadtech day  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> "Staples has the Quadtec 4 watches for $27.39 for kit with stainless and $19.99 for PVD. Original price on these was $400.  Plus you can get $10 off $50 if you sign up for emails."
> 
> Trying to figure out why I just bought one
> 
> Thanks!


My order did not process. Probably try again later.

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been lusting over one of those ancon tanks for a while now, but for some unknown reason they switched the sapphire crystal to a mineral one for this new series. I cannot fathom why they would do that, especially since the very similarly priced and spec'd challenger has a sapphire Crystal. It's enough for me not to buy one, even at that amazing price... :/


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If memory serves me correctly, I believe the earlier incantation of the M26 Tank was 200m water resist, vs. 50m on the current version. Cost cutting is all I can imagine....


busch12 said:


> I've been lusting over one of those ancon tanks for a while now, but for some unknown reason they switched the sapphire crystal to a mineral one for this new series. I cannot fathom why they would do that, especially since the very similarly priced and spec'd challenger has a sapphire Crystal. It's enough for me not to buy one, even at that amazing price... :/


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...

Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


I see these Kon Tiki's are 200m watches, do they have a screw down crown?


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes they do, I'd get the one with the bracelet. Quality is great!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Thank you!! I wasted no time pulling the trigger on the one I've been after (white/blue/alligator) this time at the best price I've seen yet!

Amazing how these keep popping back up.

_****Don't forget SPRINGLUX40 for $40 off and 12% Befrugal rebate.****_


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Thank you!! I wasted no time pulling the trigger on the one I've been after (white/blue/alligator) this time at the best price I've seen yet!
> 
> Amazing how these keep popping back up.
> 
> _****Don't forget SPRINGLUX40 for $40 off and 12% Befrugal rebate.****_


Ordered this one for $500 shipped incl tax + 12% cashback. Hopefully this all works out. Thanks for posting this one. 
View attachment 7448490


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Uroboros said:


> Ordered this one for $500 shipped incl tax + 12% cashback. Hopefully this all works out. Thanks for posting this one.
> View attachment 7448490


What movement is in the contiki?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

​


rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Use code SPRINGLUX40 for $40 off and 12% back through befrugal​


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> What movement is in the contiki?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 These are the older models withe the Sellita's I believe...


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Dude, thank you. I finally got one.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Same here, I hope it all goes well for everyone


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Didn't pull the trigger last time, couldn't resist today.

Used Code, Befrugal and sent it to my parents so no tax. If all goes well total cost will be $400.40, not bad at all


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dang, this is going to out-do Mickey day!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dang, this is going to out-do Mickey day!


I guess we'll have to invade WRUW again! But this time I won't do it with a 20+ year old watch.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, I am keeping my hopes low on this one, lets first see if they can deliver as promised and then we can set a date for the Kontiki-Apocalypse.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

It makes me want to buy my third Kontiki just to make a profit, but I have done so twice already and owned both the black and white versions and they are a slightly too large for me, so I'll stay off this time. Enjoy !
The watch itself is super lovely. The movement is ETA (developed by Eterna).


----------



## Ninjacut (Feb 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> It makes me want to buy my third Kontiki just to make a profit, but I have done so twice already and owned both the black and white versions and they are a slightly too large for me, so I'll stay off this time. Enjoy !
> The watch itself is super lovely. The movement is ETA (developed by Eterna).


Which wrist size ? Which color has most wrist time for you ? Thx


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

$849 Canadian to my door  so much in shipping, duty and taxes makes me pass this one up for sure


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Would love to get on the Kontiki bandwagon but I am saving up for another piece. The Quadtec digital watch w/ kit, on the other hand, did end up ordering since it only cost $22! Can't beat that! I have so much love and disdain (mostly my wallet and girlfriend) for this place =p


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> It makes me want to buy my third Kontiki just to make a profit, but I have done so twice already and owned both the black and white versions and they are a slightly too large for me, so I'll stay off this time. Enjoy !
> The watch itself is super lovely. The movement is ETA (developed by Eterna).


Technically the Kontiki movement is a Sellita SW200, identical to the ETA-2824.

Eterna KonTiki Date 2009 Watch | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome, hope the 4 hand model comes out too.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dang it too late for the black and white Kon Tiki on bracelet. It was there an hour ago but I was in a meeting and couldn't place the order!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ninjacut said:


> Which wrist size ? Which color has most wrist time for you ? Thx


This price is just insane crazy, and if you want it get it now. I just checked that the white dial on bracelet probably still there.
The black dial wears a little smaller than the white one. Its fine really, not much of a large watch but still 42mm all dial watches wear relatively large. 6.8-7" wrist.
I had the black dial Four Hands version, and the white dial blue markers version, both on bracelet. Both flipped (no loss) while trading up to other watches (Omega/Rolex).


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Technically the Kontiki movement is a Sellitta SW200, identical to the ETA-2824.
> 
> Eterna KonTiki Date 2009 Watch | aBlogtoWatch


My bad. The four hand versions are ETA movements though, and so more desirable atleast to me.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This probably was answered before but I want to double check. Can you use the 10% off coupon RMNEXCLUSIVE10 with befrugal? Does it still work?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I woulda jumped at that white dial Kontiki on bracelet but it sold out.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I was thinking about throwing it on a blue perlon and selling the bracelet. Then I could tell the Mrs. that the watch was virtually free right?


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Awesome, hope the 4 hand model comes out too.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


They did have one. A brown or cream dial. I'm guessing someone bought it, it was a blink and you miss it situation. They had some blue dial kontiki's too that I was looking at, then disappeared. If anyone is contemplating buying one, I wouldn't wait too long. These seem to be going fast.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Dang it too late for the black and white Kon Tiki on bracelet. It was there an hour ago but I was in a meeting and couldn't place the order!


Just thought I would also mention that World of Watches has many of the same Eterna watches on sale. I missed the deal at The Watchery and just happened to check World of Watches and managed to pick up this one on bracelet










for

$499.99

+ $6 (cheap sunglasses to get over $500)

- $50 (WINTER 50)

=

$456.98 (Inc. Shipping)

- 12% Be Frugal

= $402.14 (hopefully)

Here is the link for World of Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> I woulda jumped at that white dial Kontiki on bracelet but it sold out.


Check here @ World of Watches


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sales tax for CA was taking it above $500 for me though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just thought I would also mention that World of Watches has many of the same Eterna watches on sale. I missed the deal at The Watchery and just happened to check World of Watches and managed to pick up this one on bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now after I placed my order I see that the watch I ordered is no longer in stock at WoW. Hopefully I don't get my ordered cancelled latewr due to inventory management issues between TW and WoW.

This is an absolutely ridiculous price for these watches. My dressy watch search may be over. Now time to save for the Grand Seiko!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Just want to put a shout out to el_geek as he offered to buy one for me and send it to me. Great gesture but alas the white and blue bracelet version is gone


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quicksilver said:


> Just want to put a shout out to el_geek as he offered to buy one for me and send it to me. Great gesture but alas the white and blue bracelet version is gone


YMMV but it still shows in stock here


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Just want to put a shout out to el_geek as he offered to buy one for me and send it to me. Great gesture but alas the white and blue bracelet version is gone


4 still left at WoW. Additional 10% off with RMNEXCLUSIVE10


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> It makes me want to buy my third Kontiki just to make a profit, but I have done so twice already and owned both the black and white versions and they are a slightly too large for me, so I'll stay off this time. Enjoy !
> The watch itself is super lovely. The movement is ETA (developed by Eterna).


I've let go of many watches due to their 'vulgar' diameter, but the Kontiki gets the cake for the most downhearted dismissal...
I honestly think it would've made a "perfect watch" in specs and looks if it were 40mm or 39mm. It could've rolled as a Diver, Classical, or Casual with refined lume and enough x-factor to be subtle but with a distinctive character.

Oh well... A man can dream.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Code doesn't seem to work for me


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quicksilver said:


> Code doesn't seem to work for me


Try WINTER50 for 50 off 500

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

You people are enablers. Just snagged a white dial on bracelet from WoW.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Do the Eternas come with box and papers? Damn this sight, just bought an Oris 65 and told my wife I'd be good for a while...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Got the white/blue face on rubber: on same site wow: measures 43/22 band vs bracelet 42/23 band, is this a typo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Rakuten also selling similar Eterna stock.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

In for one white dial kontiki chrono on bracelet. Hate this thread. I mean love. A little hate too.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Typo. I have 2 and their both 42mm and 22mm lug/band.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Got the white/blue face on rubber: on same site wow: measures 43/22 band vs bracelet 42/23 band, is this a typo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> YMMV but it still shows in stock here


Oh my... Get thee behind me!!!

The Eterna Kontiki is one of those watches that draws you in and traps you. Once I became aware of this watch, it has started a smoldering fire. Reading through some of the other comments, I must be one of the great unwashed...the 42mm case doesn't put me off at all. Granted it is at the upper limit of what I consider "ideal" but very wearable.

This is tempting but I've been keeping my powder dry waiting on a good deal for the Citizen Grand Classic (yeah, the "casual" dress watch) but this white dial with blue just hits so many buttons.

Get thee behind me!!! (...and Satan says, "It still looks great back here!")


----------



## Ninjacut (Feb 21, 2015)

687USD for Kontiki date on bracelet at WOW : taxes+fees+shipping here in Europe are a deal breaker...


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

woodville63 said:


> View attachment 7366626
> 
> Bulova 96B230, $116, free delivery US, $10 international.
> Bulova 96B230 Gent&apos;s Military UHF Quartz Brown Leather Band Watch | eBay


$10 cheaper now but no international delivery specified, unlike before. Bulova 96B230 Gent&apos;s Military UHF Quartz Brown Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ninjacut said:


> 687USD for Kontiki date on bracelet at WOW : taxes+fees+shipping here in Europe are a deal breaker...


$687? It was just $450 USD with coupons....must have sold out.....not sure about shipping to Europe though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

woodville63 said:


> $10 cheaper now but no international delivery specified, unlike before. Bulova 96B230 Gent&apos;s Military UHF Quartz Brown Leather Band Watch | eBay


This is just terrible! I bought this from an earlier deal posted here from Amazon @ $129 and it has kept falling ever since. Oh well, if the Kontiki order goes through I won't mind so much 

Regarding "taxes+fees+shipping here in Europe", I also use a forwarding service in he US and if, once it gets there, you then use simple First Class Mail to ship it to Europe, then 99,9% of the time it just flies through Customs (at least in Greece it does).

Anything above First Class Mail however and you are screwed, ESPECIALLY using courier services such as FEDEX, UPS etc.

I will let you know what happens with the Kontiki regarding Customs when the time comes.


----------



## Ninjacut (Feb 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> $687? It was just $450 USD with coupons....must have sold out.....not sure about shipping to Europe though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Trust me, 687USD is with coupons, VAT & shipping to europe included


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Got 2 -- The white with blue rubber and the black/yellow with leather--- all for $838 (with sunglasses) to get the $125 off --- I HATE this board! I need to stay away


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

good lord. bought the eterna pulsometer a couple days ago, and the white kontiki on rubber just now. 

number of eternas owned last week = 0

number of eternas owned next week = 2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I wonder if there is any chance that the bracelet from the Quadtec would fit this Hamilton. That would look great together.

Men's Khaki Navy Auto Chrono Orange Rubber Grey Dial | World of Watches


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

So tempted by the white KonTiki on rubber...really wanted a bracelet, but they appear to be gone.

EDIT: Resistance is futile...maybe I can find a bracelet later on down the road. I had been looking for a 42mm-ish white face w/ blue hands, so this was too good to pass up!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

April Fool's Day we raid the WRUW thread with our Kon-Tiki torches?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> April Fool's Day we raid the WRUW thread with our Kon-Tiki torches?


Sounds like a PLAN!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> April Fool's Day we raid the WRUW thread with our Kon-Tiki torches?


in like Flynn


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

I just hope i can find a bracelet for this one i ordered today ...a big thanks to the person posting the deal ... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks valuewatchguy for the heads up in the Cobra De Calibre watches. Received mine today. I'm actually very impressed by it. My first pvd watch and IMO it's one of the better ones I've seen. Trying to figure out the strap situation. The included one is nice however it's very thick. Put it on a NATO for now which I think looks nice however I'm not completely sold on NATOs for me. My pic does not do it justice.









Also thanks for those of you that suggested the Bergeon tool. Changed a bracelet out the other day and it was so much easier.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Croton CA301048SSBL* "Aquamatic" Quartz Diver *$19.95 w/FS* _on A__mazon_ NIB w/tags
> I posted this because it was under $30 on eBay, then I found them giving it away on Amazon.
> And I thought I got a great deal at $24!
> 
> ...



Twenty dollar Croton on a fifty dollar Hirsh. Thanks, HoustonReal!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

You guys are gonna make me feel like I can't be a part of this club much longer if I don't buy a Kontiki. I'm worried that if I saw one in person I'd be done for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> You guys are gonna make me feel like I can't be a part of this club much longer if I don't buy a Kontiki. I'm worried that if I saw one in person I'd be done for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your worries are over...they are sold out.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Your worries are over...they are sold out.


Yeah but based on the last, what, three months now? That won't hold true for long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> You guys are gonna make me feel like I can't be a part of this club much longer if I don't buy a Kontiki. I'm worried that if I saw one in person I'd be done for.


Just a little push....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kon-tiki-date-wow-just-wow-2422721.html

Eterna Kontiki blue rubber strap



















..........Mine

KonTiki on distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Actually that reminds me, I have bought the black and white dials before but the blue still eludes me...


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> You guys are gonna make me feel like I can't be a part of this club much longer if I don't buy a Kontiki. I'm worried that if I saw one in person I'd be done for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the orange and black Kontiki on Black Friday and it's been my favorite piece to wear with orange shirts. And I love me some orange shirts.

I love hands that reach all the way to the end of the dial, and the Kontiki does that in spades. Also, the way it preserves the date window while making it as unnoticeable as possible is masterful. Lastly, the orange lume is pretty dang bright.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I bought two MORE Kontikis today, the nautical blue on white dial, and the white dial chronograph.


----------



## ReadsRoguishly (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up on the Kontiki deal, folks. Consider this long-lurking newbie another member of the club!

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Man, that was like feeding time at the zoo!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Actually that reminds me, I have bought the black and white dials before but the blue still eludes me...


Just think nautical !!!! The ocean !!...the skies. !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

I was tempted as well but decided to wait for this one, with smaller pizza slices.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Oh my... Get thee behind me!!!
> 
> The Eterna Kontiki is one of those watches that draws you in and traps you. Once I became aware of this watch, it has started a smoldering fire. Reading through some of the other comments, I must be one of the great unwashed...the 42mm case doesn't put me off at all. Granted it is at the upper limit of what I consider "ideal" but very wearable.
> 
> ...


So funny, we have the same taste in watches. I just found a Citizen Grand Classic in black on bracelet for $450 and bought it. The Kontiki was a grail of mine and was sad I missed the last drop. I jumped on this in blue with bracelet for $400 after cash back. I think I'm going to have to unsubscribe from this thread on Tapatalk for a bit! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

My woes began today with the Quadtec, then the Ancon, and ending with the Eterna.
I think I'm gonna be in EternaL trouble with the wife over today. 
Thanks for the folks that posted deals! Some great ones today. 
Fingers crossed I don't get a dear John letter from WoWs. I really want in the KT club.


eljay said:


> Man, that was like feeding time at the zoo!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone know where to buy the rubber bracelet for the KTiki? Looking for that blue with fitted ends.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

The Watchery still shows one..... I wonder if the bracelets on the inexpensive quartz models would match up and fit these leather or rubber banded ones


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

After discovering my newfound interest in watches recently I have been lurking for a while, especially this thread, but this is my first post. I got in on the Quadratec set. I could not pass up $23 and change after $5 off $25 coupon and tax and in-store delivery. Thanks to the OP!

My wife has noticed my new cheap watches (Invicta 9404, used Bolova Marine Star, old Poljot alarm, and a couple others) she told me tonight at dinner: "Let me know when you want a good watch, I saw some nice Hamiltons at a store near work. The Pan-Europe is pretty and I like their Khaki field watches." I had not even mentioned them before but I lust for the Pan-Europe and of course like the Khakis. I guess she knows my style. And she probably appreciates me replacing the batteries in a half dozen of her quarts watches lately after figuring out that watches are not magic. And I thought a Hamilton was way outside my budget! I think she's a keeper


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

diggerdanh said:


> After discovering my newfound interest in watches recently I have been lurking for a while, especially this thread, but this is my first post. I got in on the Quadratec set. I could not pass up $23 and change after $5 off $25 coupon and tax and in-store delivery. Thanks to the OP!
> 
> My wife has noticed my new cheap watches (Invicta 9404, used Bolova Marine Star, old Poljot alarm, and a couple others) she told me tonight at dinner: "Let me know when you want a good watch, I saw some nice Hamiltons at a store near work. The Pan-Europe is pretty and I like their Khaki field watches." I had not even mentioned them before but I lust for the Pan-Europe and of course like the Khakis. I guess she knows my style. And she probably appreciates me replacing the batteries in a half dozen of her quarts watches lately after figuring out that watches are not magic. And I thought a Hamilton was way outside my budget! I think she's a keeper


We have similar taste ( your wife and I) just ordered the Kontiki white/ blue on rubber, and just received my Pan Europ today...you got the bug buddy!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Let me preface this by saying I am fully aware of the history of Eterna, the Kon-Tiki watch and of the expedition it was named after.

That being said, it is an attractive watch, and don't get out the torches and pitchforks, but I just don't get the mania over it.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Typo. I have 2 and their both 42mm and 22mm lug/band.


Thank you for the confirmation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

matlobi said:


> Let me preface this by saying I am fully aware of the history of Eterna, the Kon-Tiki watch and of the expedition it was named after.
> 
> That being said, it is an attractive watch, and don't get out the torches and pitchforks, but I just don't get the mania over it.


Add the deal....a $2000 watch new and shipped for under $500. Even discounted they usually sell for $1500 from the AD in Spain.

Under $500 for a top quality Swiss auto with a hi-beat movement is a bargain.

Some of us believe they are the equal of Omega and Certina and better than Hamilton, Tag, Longines, Tissot, Ball, etc.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kon-tiki-date-wow-just-wow-2422721.html


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> My woes began today with the Quadtec, then the Ancon, and ending with the Eterna.
> I think I'm gonna be in EternaL trouble with the wife over today.
> Thanks for the folks that posted deals! Some great ones today.
> Fingers crossed I don't get a dear John letter from WoWs. I really want in the KT club.


Holy crap. Three in a day?! You are sure as hell a goner.

I mean the Quadtec you might can explain away. Doesn't really count at that price blah blah. But if she's like mine, all she's gonna see it as is still one more watch.

Three in a day...his name was CMA22inc... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Gah, on a plane for 7 hours and I miss the Kon Tiki sale entirely! Been wanting this for awhile. :/ If anyone buys a white dial with blue or blue dial with white/silver and is having second thoughts (or just wants to sell), lemme know?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> You guys are gonna make me feel like I can't be a part of this club much longer if I don't buy a Kontiki. I'm worried that if I saw one in person I'd be done for.


My KonTiki chrono definitely looks better in real life than it did in ads/photos.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My KonTiki chrono definitely looks better in real life than it did in ads/photos.


I think every watch, ever, does. The canned almost CAD like photos used in listings are terrible. They show nothing of how a dial or case really looks in natural light. I almost feel it's hard to actually tell what a watch looks like from those photos. I do a Google image search before I buy most anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Let me preface this by saying I am fully aware of the history of Eterna, the Kon-Tiki watch and of the expedition it was named after.
> 
> That being said, it is an attractive watch, and don't get out the torches and pitchforks, but I just don't get the mania over it.


Maybe my pics will help - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I think every watch, ever, does. The canned almost CAD like photos used in listings are terrible. They show nothing of how a dial or case really looks in natural light. I almost feel it's hard to actually tell what a watch looks like from those photos. I do a Google image search before I buy most anything.


That's unquestionably true. Ad photos are the worst. What I meant by the "/photos" is, it looks better in person than it even does in shots in Google images. And that definitely isn't the case with some watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Add the deal....a $2000 watch new and shipped for under $500. Even discounted they usually sell for $1500 from the AD in Spain.
> 
> Under $500 for a top quality Swiss auto with a hi-beat movement is a bargain.
> 
> ...


Plus they just have a unique style about them that is different than the dime a dozen micro diver that is so prevalent on WUS these days.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I think every watch, ever, does.


Not this Sinn U1 LE.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has a the *Davidoff Very Zino automatic chronograph* for $599 with coupon code 'AFFZINO599'

Be Frugal recognizes the coupon code, so the rebate through them takes it down to *$563*.

Not a bad price for a Valjoux 7750 movement.

Davidoff Very Zino 10010 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Some new additions to the Christopher Ward clearance....Clearance


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Not this Sinn U1 LE.


I was holding Sinn in the highest regard, not any more though......


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

diggerdanh said:


> After discovering my newfound interest in watches recently I have been lurking for a while, especially this thread, but this is my first post. I got in on the Quadratec set. I could not pass up $23 and change after $5 off $25 coupon and tax and in-store delivery. Thanks to the OP!
> 
> My wife has noticed my new cheap watches (Invicta 9404, used Bolova Marine Star, old Poljot alarm, and a couple others) she told me tonight at dinner: "Let me know when you want a good watch, I saw some nice Hamiltons at a store near work. The Pan-Europe is pretty and I like their Khaki field watches." I had not even mentioned them before but I lust for the Pan-Europe and of course like the Khakis. I guess she knows my style. And she probably appreciates me replacing the batteries in a half dozen of her quarts watches lately after figuring out that watches are not magic. And I thought a Hamilton was way outside my budget! I think she's a keeper


Very nice, sounds like she is up to drop near a grand on a special watch for her man. Most chicks just cheat on you lol! (Yes, that is a Clerks reference). For a grand, a nice Oris Aquis Date on a bracelet is pretty cool. I like the 43mm blue dial with black bezel. You can probably get a Pan-Europe for $700, nice watch but try it on a couple of times to make sure you are committed. For me, it looked a lot cooler and in the display than on the wrist. Also, from what i've read the lug design makes it difficult to change out the straps. (The Aquis also has some strap limitations, but the bracelet it comes with is a stunner to me).


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Bluefly was the way to go for the KonTikis...$100 off $500 coupon + 8% cashback brought it to $375 after cash back. Now fingers crossed these ship and there weren't inventory level mismatches due to the inventory being offered on 3-4 sites.


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> good lord. bought the eterna pulsometer a couple days ago, and the white kontiki on rubber just now.
> 
> number of eternas owned last week = 0
> 
> number of eternas owned next week = 2


Would love to see a picture of the Pulsometer when it arrives!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Good lord....sucked in not once, not twice, but my 3rd time now on a KonTiki! Just ordered the white chronograph on black leather for what should turn out to be approx. $506 before tax and after 12% BeFrugal cash back. Ok, so before the cash back cops have a chance to chime in, allow me to do the math.....$749.99 - $75 (springlux75 coupon, and interestingly enough, the site accepted this coupon WITHOUT me having to add anything to my cart to bump it up a $.01) = $674.99. I then applied a $100 credit that The Watchery quite generously gave me as a price match from my last KonTiki purchase); brings me down to $574.99; add to that 12% cash back and voila...$506 (plus the aforementioned tax, of course). And the best part about it...if it somehow gets canceled in the morning due to an oversell...I'm not even gonna be broken up over it!


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Bluefly was the way to go for the KonTikis...$100 off $500 coupon + 8% cashback brought it to $375 after cash back. Now fingers crossed these ship and there weren't inventory level mismatches due to the inventory being offered on 3-4 sites.


Is bluefly legit...i mean legit grey marketer


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mr_blonde said:


> Is bluefly legit...i mean legit grey marketer


It is storefront. Actual seller is still probably SWI. Cancellation notice takes a day or two longer to process.

They still have several kontiki models listed, including the bracelet ones, if anyone wants to try. SUPER100 for $100 off $500 if you find a cheap filler.

Probably a waste of time, as I've had bluefly orders canceled when they showed OOS at WoW.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

taike said:


> It is storefront. Actual seller is still probably SWI. Cancellation notice takes a day or two longer to process.
> 
> They still have several kontiki models listed, including the bracelet ones, if anyone wants to try. SUPER100 for $100 off $500 if you find a cheap filler.
> 
> Probably a waste of time, as I've had bluefly orders canceled when they showed OOS at WoW.


The black face Kontiki with brown leather strap seems to still be in stock at the watchery. That might be the one watch that could still be possible to get through bluefly.

Watchery Link

Eterna 1220-41-43-1183 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches

Bluefly link

Eterna Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | BLUEFLY


The white dial chrono on strap is also still available, but it would be better to get it at the watchery due to the higher cash back rate + springlux75 coupon.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Thanks rkubosumi for the heads up.. 
By the time I read the offer all white and bracelet options were gone.. but still made it in time for black kontiki with brown alligator strap..

Still in Stock


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Screw it, I'll give it a shot. Order placed for the white/blue on a bracelet, plus a cheap add-on item to get me a total of $414 after coupon.

If it actually ships, I'll see if I get the same Kontiki boner that you guys got going on. Mildly dubious of both those things.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


You, sir, have cost me $1700 minus coupons and discount today. I picked up the white dial with blue accents Kontiki 3-hander, white dial Kontiki chronograph, an older (better proportioned -- 44mm/22mm lugs) Hamilton Khaki Pilot QNE an sunglasses. Then again, I haven't bought myself anything nice since Black Friday, so I was due.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

phuchmileif said:


> Screw it, I'll give it a shot. Order placed for the white/blue on a bracelet, plus a cheap add-on item to get me a total of $414 after coupon.
> 
> If it actually ships, I'll see if I get the same Kontiki boner that you guys got going on. Mildly dubious of both those things.


Do you see how long the minute hand is on the Kontiki compared to other ~42mm diameter watches? That is a good representation of our collective boners.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Seiko 5 Retro SNKK Watch Massdrop to $53.99USD


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

KonTiki at TheWatchery still available $499, code -$40 and 12% via befrugal


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

In all the KonTiki madness, I missed this great deal. Gemnation has the Vulcain Nautical Seventies Cricket for $2995. This is $900 cheaper than anywhere else. Warning, Vulcains are a bit addictive.

Vulcain Nautical Seventies Mens Watch Model: 100159.082L


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone know where to buy the rubber bracelet for the KTiki? Looking for that blue with fitted ends.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


What I meant was where to buy just the oem strap. I ordered a KT on a bracelet, but would like the rubber strap too.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks eggnspoons! 

I'm really glad I got (or hopefully got) one of the leftover black dial ones, I was contemplating paying the marketplace premium for one just a few days ago.


----------



## Toan Ngo (Feb 4, 2016)

What site is this on?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Toan Ngo said:


> What site is this on?


R u talking about the kontiki?

Start back at this post

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=27022714

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow Kontiki sale again, these always catch me off guard! Just bought mine from the sales forum a few weeks back but I picked up the bracelet version from Bluefly so I could have the bracelet! Came to $450 before cashback with code RMN50KQ for $50 of $250

EDIT: Just realized you can just add a small item to get the price above $500 then use SUPER100 to take $100 off $500.. plus cash back gets you below $400. DANG!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Dial Watch - for 167$*


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

diggerdanh said:


> After discovering my newfound interest in watches recently I have been lurking for a while, especially this thread, but this is my first post. I got in on the Quadratec set. I could not pass up $23 and change after $5 off $25 coupon and tax and in-store delivery. Thanks to the OP!
> 
> My wife has noticed my new cheap watches (Invicta 9404, used Bolova Marine Star, old Poljot alarm, and a couple others) she told me tonight at dinner: "Let me know when you want a good watch, I saw some nice Hamiltons at a store near work. The Pan-Europe is pretty and I like their Khaki field watches." I had not even mentioned them before but I lust for the Pan-Europe and of course like the Khakis. I guess she knows my style. And she probably appreciates me replacing the batteries in a half dozen of her quarts watches lately after figuring out that watches are not magic. And I thought a Hamilton was way outside my budget! I think she's a keeper


Marry her, NOW!

(Oh good, you did already...)


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

While I was fiddling around with cashback and shipping proxies, the Kontikis on bluefly and Watchery's ebay account got sold out...don't know if I should be disappointed or relieved!

Still available on Watchery's own site.


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

About 27 years ago!

I still have the first watch she bought for me when we were dating in high school, a gold toned Pulsar quartz with a black face on a black leather band. It was one of 4 watches that I owned, all 4 bought by her, until I discovered that I love watches back in January (and found this forum). I now have 12, mostly ultra affordables, and 2 more on the way. Yes, to answer a previous poster, I am hooked. I've already advanced to the stage of wanting to unload some of the newly bought watches to free up cash for something a little more substantial.

Thanks for the welcome! I feel at home 



jisham said:


> Marry her, NOW!
> 
> (Oh good, you did already...)


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

diggerdanh said:


> After discovering my newfound interest in watches recently I have been lurking for a while, especially this thread, but this is my first post. I got in on the Quadratec set. I could not pass up $23 and change after $5 off $25 coupon and tax and in-store delivery. Thanks to the OP!
> 
> My wife has noticed my new cheap watches (Invicta 9404, used Bolova Marine Star, old Poljot alarm, and a couple others) she told me tonight at dinner: "Let me know when you want a good watch, I saw some nice Hamiltons at a store near work. The Pan-Europe is pretty and I like their Khaki field watches." I had not even mentioned them before but I lust for the Pan-Europe and of course like the Khakis. I guess she knows my style. And she probably appreciates me replacing the batteries in a half dozen of her quarts watches lately after figuring out that watches are not magic. And I thought a Hamilton was way outside my budget! I think she's a keeper


It all starts out innocently enough and then you'll start to notice watches missing from your case only to find them on your wife's wrist. Luckily mine doesn't know how to remove links so she usually brings watches to me and asks me to make them smaller for her wrist. She started wearing 32mm watches and now she is up to taking some of my 40mm ones.

Definitely sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Toan Ngo (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry, I was looking at the Seiko post.


valuewatchguy said:


> R u talking about the kontiki?
> 
> Start back at this post
> 
> ...


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Toan Ngo said:


> Sorry, I was looking at the Seiko post.


Damn these Kontiki's are tempting. especially on bracelet.
just managed to resist! 1 kontiki will have to be enough (even though i managed to scratch it a little at the weekend. luckily not very visible)


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks! Put it an order. Let's see if it goes through...

If anyone is still looking, grab a cheap pair of swim trunks for $6.97 under the sale section (sort by price) or a bowtie for $5 to go over $500.



BrandonR said:


> Bluefly was the way to go for the KonTikis...$100 off $500 coupon + 8% cashback brought it to $375 after cash back. Now fingers crossed these ship and there weren't inventory level mismatches due to the inventory being offered on 3-4 sites.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Thanks! Put it an order. Let's see if it goes through...
> 
> If anyone is still looking, grab a cheap pair of swim trunks for $6.97 under the sale section (sort by price) or a bowtie for $5 to go over $500.


Just put in an order as well after waffling yesterday, deciding there was no way I needed another watch, then being lured back...

Now for something I am actually looking for - let's see some deals on GMT watches!


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Check here @ World of Watches


Thanks valuewatchguy. The deal got done as long as it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

There are still some Kontikis on eBay. The Watchery still has the black and silver and a seller called "Watchplanetstore" has both the black and silver and black and orange for $479 with an extra $10 off. I am about to buy one of the black and orange if they don't sell out soon...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Well you guys "suck"...I didn't NEED one...but I jumped on the "Kontiki Bandwagon" too. We'll see if the order on Bluefly actually goes through for the black/orange combo.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Well I did it, I bought the black orange. I took a break and was kinda hoping it would sell out before I got back. It did not. At least I put it on Paypal Credit, so I'll have 6 months to pay.... but that is my* LAST* watch for six months *PERIOD!!!* Yes, I am talking to myself. I am seriously going to have to stop coming to this thread.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

This may be worth checking out if you're in the market for a GMT.

Edox Class 1 93005-3-NBUR Men's Watch , watches

Edox Men's Class I GMT Worldtimer for $733.32


----------



## pjmaxm (Apr 11, 2008)

The reemergence of the Kontiki deal tempted me mightily, especially because I had ordered the White dial on bracelet last year and missed out, but decided against it because no matter how nice it is I just can't get past the size. It's larger than I find comfortable to wear (38mm-40mm) and know that I will end up selling it eventually if I got it. 

Well that and I have a Grand Seiko on the way that blew my budget.....


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> This may be worth checking out if you're in the market for a GMT.
> 
> Edox Class 1 93005-3-NBUR Men's Watch , watches
> 
> Edox Men's Class I GMT Worldtimer for $733.32


I assume this was directed to me - thank you! Looking for something smaller and cheaper, but that is a nice model I hadn't seen before.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

M111 said:


> Well I did it, I bought the black orange. I took a break and was kinda hoping it would sell out before I got back. It did not. At least I put it on Paypal Credit, so I'll have 6 months to pay.... but that is my* LAST* watch for six months *PERIOD!!!* Yes, I am talking to myself. I am seriously going to have to stop coming to this thread.


You'll be glad you did! Here's mine on an H-R rubber...


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Pretty much the same story as everyone. Decided to sleep on it last night, panicked when I saw some people post they were sold out this morning. Quickly placed an order for the black and white on black leather....how could I not for the price?!?!

Now we need to start a separate thread for the Kontiki! Looking forward to trying different straps, love the retro look. 

Ordered from the Watchery. Do they send it with the box and papers? Not a huge deal but that would be nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Interesting looking Hammy








Men's Jazzmaster Automatic Dark Brown Genuine Crocodile White Dial SS | World of Watches

$360 Use RMNEXCLUSIVE10 for 10%off

and 12% cashback would be $317,


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Woot has Nixon watches on sale. Most aren't good deals at all, but this one seems decent: 
A358 $62.99 Nixon A358 Watch - Accessories & Watches 
Quartz, 41mm.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Disneydave said:


> Thanks! Put it an order. Let's see if it goes through...
> 
> *If anyone is still looking, grab a cheap pair of swim trunks for $6.97 under the sale section (sort by price) or a bowtie for $5 to go over $500.*


Bumping this comment for anyone looking to buy the Kontikis from Bluefly - I did not think the coupon code would apply to the whole order on Bluefly so I foolishly went with the $50 off $250 code thinking it was the best I was going to get seeing as the Kontiki was a penny short of $500. I ended up paying $50 which I could've used to buy a new strap.

*You get $100 off your entire order of $500 with the code SUPER100 on Bluefly, just add the cheapest item you can find to your bag with the Kontiki in it and add the code in.*


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

I gave it a try on Bluefly last night...Only issue I see, is if they cancel the Kontiki (which ships from SWI, most likely) you still get stuck with the cheap item (in my case a $7 wallet) and $7.95 shipping...Not a huge deal, but a real waste of $15, in my case, as I don't even use wallets. (chose it because it was the cheapest item after a bow tie, which I 100% won't use).

-Mark in St. Louis



Verdict said:


> Bumping this comment for anyone looking to buy the Kontikis from Bluefly - I did not think the coupon code would apply to the whole order on Bluefly so I foolishly went with the $50 off $250 code thinking it was the best I was going to get seeing as the Kontiki was a penny short of $500. I ended up paying $50 which I could've used to buy a new strap.
> 
> *You get $100 off your entire order of $500 with the code SUPER100 on Bluefly, just add the cheapest item you can find to your bag with the Kontiki in it and add the code in.*


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I found out about Eterna's here last year when the 1935's were on sale for $399, picked one up for dress wear.
I've watched all the Kontiki talk over the months here and on the Eterna owners thread and last week this caught my eye, nice size at 42mm too. It's on it's way to me from the Watchery, after the coupon and cash back from Befrugal it was $404...


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

buldogge said:


> I gave it a try on Bluefly last night...Only issue I see, is if they cancel the Kontiki (which ships from SWI, most likely) you still get stuck with the cheap item (in my case a $7 wallet) and $7.95 shipping...Not a huge deal, but a real waste of $15, in my case, as I don't even use wallets. (chose it because it was the cheapest item after a bow tie, which I 100% won't use).
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


What do you know? They actually canceled the order!

Edit: I'm seeing other people had their Kontiki orders canceled too, I had the White and Blue Kontiki ordered but they canceled my order three hours after I placed it.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got a notification that my order of the black kontiki on bracelet was cancelled from Bluefly  I imagine others will get the same email soon.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

thechin said:


> I was holding Sinn in the highest regard, not any more though......


Still the best name for a watch brand. Ball still the worst.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

bhiney said:


> Just got a notification that my order of the black kontiki on bracelet was cancelled from Bluefly  I imagine others will get the same email soon.


Order cancelled here also. Should've jumped yesterday, oh well.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

There's still a couple of Kontikis on the bay, and it looks like I'll be getting mine. After I ordered, when I go back into the item, it shows "Last One" and 1 sold in last hour (mine). If I get a cancellation, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine hasn't cancelled yet, but I'm sure it's coming.

I did order from Bluefly last night...but...pretty sure it was after they showed as 'sold out' on The Watchery/WOW.

Fingers crossed, I guess.

-Mark in St. Louis



nyonya said:


> Order cancelled here also. Should've jumped yesterday, oh well.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

colgex said:


> Interesting looking Hammy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't overlook this watch. It is absolutely gorgeous. I'd much rather have this over a Kontiki. The black one is great too. This is one of the better images I could find, but it still doesn't do the dial justice.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

M111 said:


> There's still a couple of Kontikis on the bay, and it looks like I'll be getting mine. After I ordered, when I go back into the item, it shows "Last One" and 1 sold in last hour (mine). If I get a cancellation, I'll let everyone know.


There are two from watchplanetstore seller on the bay for $479

1220-41-46-1184



1220-41-43-1184









Don't forget to use the cashback sites for 1% cashback

Cheers


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

buldogge said:


> Mine hasn't cancelled yet, but I'm sure it's coming.
> 
> I did order from Bluefly last night...but...pretty sure it was after they showed as 'sold out' on The Watchery/WOW.
> 
> ...


If Bluefly cancels, hurry and have them cancel the rest of your order before it ships.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

RyanD said:


> If Bluefly cancels, hurry and have them cancel the rest of your order before it ships.


Not sure you can, this is copied directly from their FAQ:



> *Can I change or cancel an order?
> We're sorry, but we are unable to make changes to an order or to cancel an order once an order has been placed.*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> Don't overlook this watch. It is absolutely gorgeous. I'd much rather have this over a Kontiki. The black one is great too. This is one of the better images I could find, but it still doesn't do the dial justice.


With the seconds hand offset to the top of the dial, how does it accurately point at seconds?


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> With the seconds hand offset to the top of the dial, how does it accurately point at seconds?


What do you mean at the top of the dial? It's like any small seconds 2 hander. The second subdial is at 6 o'clock.

Here's a video of an older model.

Edit: OH! you mean at the top of the subdial. That's true, but the short hand makes it difficult regardless. You aren't going to be using this like it's a chronometer. b-)


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> There are two from watchplanetstore seller on the bay for $479...
> 
> Don't forget to use the cashback sites for 1% cashback
> 
> Cheers


Yes, this is the seller I ordered from. I'm sorry I didn't post the link. Also, I just got my eBay confirmation, so I will be getting one!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Lightning deal: *Invicta Men's 15423 Pro Diver Analog Display Japanese Quartz Two Tone Watch for $70*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Somebody please talk me out of ordering a Vaughan. My tiki order is still showing as pending at WoW.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> What do you mean at the top of the dial? It's like any small seconds 2 hander. The second subdial is at 6 o'clock.
> 
> Here's a video of an older model.
> 
> Edit: OH! you mean at the top of the subdial. That's true, but the short hand makes it difficult regardless. You aren't going to be using this like it's a chronometer. b-)


Yes, I should have said subdial. It may take 60 seconds to complete a circle, but it surely isn't accurately pointing at seconds throughout its rotation. Of course, if might have some sweet gearing inside to compensate, but I'm doubting that.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Welp, I'm solving my "white dial, kind of classic dress watch" desire -- and not in a particularly affordable way.

I really like the Seiko SARB035 -- but I even more need a SARG013. I just didn't want to get both, and the SARB to me has slightly more of a casual vibe than I'm looking for in this particular watch.

Then I _really_ wanted to be happy with this Sea-Gull 816.362. In a lot of ways, it's exactly what I'm looking for. It can be had for a very reasonable $229 at good-stuffs.

But then I did too much research into how hit-or-miss Sea-Gull movements can be. And this other watch just kept tugging at my shirt sleeve. EDIT: Fingers crossed that they'll ship internationally, but I may have found one in Japan in the $680 range. That seems to count as a bargain, as I haven't seen a lower price anywhere.

It has the look I crave, a reliable ETA 2894 movement, and a lot of additional refinement throughout, especially in the case and dial execution, over the Sea-Gull. An additional $300 worth of refinement? That's a matter of debate. But whatever. It's the watch that clubbed me over the head.

The Epos Emotion 3390.152.20.10.25.


----------



## B4rtek (Feb 3, 2016)

colgex said:


> Interesting looking Hammy
> 
> $360 Use RMNEXCLUSIVE10 for 10%off
> 
> and 12% cashback would be $317,


What cashback?

Serdeczności


----------



## biggish_burrito (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm not associated with the seller.

Official Timex EBay page: Timex Ironman Triathlon Original 8 Lap Recall Timer Stopwatch Resin Sport Watch | eBay

Currently selling the reissue 8 Lap Ironman (aka Bill Clinton's Ironman) at $18.99

Previously the black one was sold out, looks like they got more in stock. They also have brown (safari), white, and yellow.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

B4rtek said:


> What cashback?
> 
> Serdeczności


Befrugal.com


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But then I did too much research into how hit-or-miss Sea-Gull movements can be.


I'd be interested to see your refs. I've only heard good things about Sea-gull.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Somebody please talk me out of ordering a Vaughan. My tiki order is still showing as pending at WoW.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


It used to be sold for 999 usd... new target now


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WoW just sent me a notification that my Kontiki order was cancelled as well. On the positive side I am now $469 + shipping richer...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Just got shipping confirmation for my blk/orange tiki from the watchery  now the wait begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Somebody please talk me out of ordering a Vaughan. My tiki order is still showing as pending at WoW.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Eterna Vaughn? How much? I see $1399 for the white dial version at WoW.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

bofff said:


> It used to be sold for 999 usd... new target now


Really?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Eterna Vaughn? How much? I see $1399 for the white dial version at WoW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


$1399 less cashback.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

I was really thinking about getting a Vaughan but it's a little large for a dress watch, esp the white dial I was looking at. Would probably wear bigger too since L2L is 49mm.

I went to my local zenith AD here in Seattle and really liked the zenith ultra thin, so I'll hopefully be getting one of those in the near future. 

#watchdreams


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Got my confirmation for the black and white Kontiki from the Watchery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If Bluefly cancels, hurry and have them cancel the rest of your order before it ships.


Thank you, I took the preemptive approach and called before they cancelled the white kontiki on bracelet (and I get stuck with a swim trunk) and sure enough the rep said out of stock and was able to cancel the filler too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm trying to convince myself that I'm glad I've missed the kontiki sales. It's not taking...If someone decides to part with a white/blue please pm me. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

woodville63 said:


> I'd be interested to see your refs. I've only heard good things about Sea-gull.


I had 2 actual Sea-Gull watches that were not good. I have another watch with a Sea-Gull chrono movement that is fine.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Bluefly still hasn't cancelled the watch, but they have already marked the wallet as shipped...kinda wishing I had chosen swim trunks, at this point! 

-Mark in St. Louis



RyanD said:


> If Bluefly cancels, hurry and have them cancel the rest of your order before it ships.





Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, I took the preemptive approach and called before they cancelled the white kontiki on bracelet (and I get stuck with a swim trunk) and sure enough the rep said out of stock and was able to cancel the filler too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Really?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


The lowest I ever saw was $1,199


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 80081 3 NIN | eBay








$298 not sure if the $20 off coupon still works. Nevertheless, a great bang for the buck! Edox is a great brand for the price!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

phuchmileif said:


> Screw it, I'll give it a shot. Order placed for the white/blue on a bracelet, plus a cheap add-on item to get me a total of $414 after coupon.
> 
> If it actually ships, I'll see if I get the same Kontiki boner that you guys got going on. Mildly dubious of both those things.


If you do get it and you do not like it then let me know and I will buy it off you. I missed out again on this deal!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

colgex said:


> The lowest I ever saw was $1,199


When/where?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Orient CFM00002B A.K.A. Planet Orient @ $177.88*

This price includes 20% off using STPAT20 coupon

Those of you who can use Befrugal will also get 8% more bringing the price down to $163.64

Also if this is your first order with Discount Watch Store then they will offer your a $10 coupon for your first order, look for the pop up screen when entering the site. So maybe $154.44?










Link to Discount Watch Store

The black and white version is a couple bucks cheaper


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Bluefly still shows 1 navy blue KonTiki on a bracelet for $499.
It's sitting in my cart, but I just don't think I can afford it right now. Plus, I feel like the other watches in my box wouldn't get wrist time if I bought the thing.

Someone here please take it.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Perdendosi said:


> Bluefly still shows 1 navy blue KonTiki on a bracelet for $499.
> It's sitting in my cart, but I just don't think I can afford it right now. Plus, I feel like the other watches in my box wouldn't get wrist time if I bought the thing.
> 
> Someone here please take it.


Just went to get her but she's gone gone gone

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

White KonTiki on bracelet shipped! TheWatchery

Will soon join my blue one








And have a fight...the winner stays


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

It appears someone did...Really diggin' that blue dialed version as well!

-Mark in St. Louis



Perdendosi said:


> Bluefly still shows 1 navy blue KonTiki on a bracelet for $499.
> It's sitting in my cart, but I just don't think I can afford it right now. Plus, I feel like the other watches in my box wouldn't get wrist time if I bought the thing.
> 
> Someone here please take it.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

At least some of you guys got a kontiki..... Mine cancelled........the hunt continues


----------



## deskwebs (Oct 14, 2015)

What's lug to lug on the Kontiki? I have one in my cart, but hesitant to order one because my wrist size is 6.5 inches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Also at Discount Watch Store

Alpina Startimer Pilot

$809.16 - 20% STPAT20 = $647.33 - 8% Be Frugal ($595.54)










Hamilton Intramatic Black (38mm)

$551.36 - 20% = $441.09 - 8% Be frugal = $405.80










Swiss Army Officer Grey Dial (44mm)

$238.88 - 20% = $191.10 - Be frugal = $175.81 crap that is cheap for a Swiss Army automatic!










Swiss Army Alliance Automatic Beige

$449.99 - 20% = $359.99 - 8% befrugal = $331.19


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Just measured it. 51mm. Fits well on my 7inch flat wrist.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Ordered from WoW last night about 8pm EST. status is still pending 😯:-\:-\:-\

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Just went to get her but she's gone gone gone
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Hang around for a bit... it may just be mine in my cart. Try now.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> *Seiko 5 Retro SNKK Watch Massdrop to $53.99USD*
> 
> View attachment 7453010


Urgh, tempting. But I'm wondering if after duty/VAT/handling it's worth it, given that I'm in the UK and Amazon has it for £59...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Welp, I'm solving my "white dial, kind of classic dress watch" desire -- and not in a particularly affordable way.
> 
> I really like the Seiko SARB035 -- but I even more need a SARG013. I just didn't want to get both, and the SARB to me has slightly more of a casual vibe than I'm looking for in this particular watch.
> 
> ...


Not sure how you like your classical watches, but both the Seagull and the Epos have quite a substantial diameter [which is something I would avoid in a true classical]. The Seagull has something beautiful and catchy about the hands, and could be a true candidate if it was smaller. The Epos on the other hand has nothing to impress with in my opinion [except maybe with the caseback]. The dial is the definition of Plain-Jane and I rarely use this term. Also, the stripes on the side of the case look 'vapid' and completely out of sync. It's like the designer finally noticed that he's playing it too safe, then decided to add stripes just to distinguish the look...

Epos watches always have a unique look that is hard to come by with a lesser price tag, and that alone is enough reason to cash in the funds for an Epos... This model, however, doesn't strike me as an Epos. More like a Pulsar [for lack of a better term]. And there's nothing wrong with a Pulsar watch. You get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

woodville63 said:


> I'd be interested to see your refs. I've only heard good things about Sea-gull.


Here's one:

Comparison: Sea-Gull ST2130, ETA 2824-2, Peacock SL3000 | Watch Guy

Not exactly disparaging, but you're getting what you pay for.

Search WUS, too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Not sure how you like your classical watches, but both the Seagull and the Epos have quite a substantial diameter [which is something I would avoid in a true classical]. The Seagull has something beautiful and catchy about the hands, and could be a true candidate if it was smaller. The Epos on the other hand has nothing to impress with in my opinion [except maybe with the caseback]. The dial is the definition of Plain-Jane and I rarely use this term. Also, the stripes on the side of the case look 'vapid' and completely out of sync. It's like the designer finally noticed that he's playing it too safe, then decided to add stripes just to distinguish the look...
> 
> Epos watches always have a unique look that is hard to come by with a lesser price tag, and that alone is enough reason to cash in the funds for an Epos... This model, however, doesn't strike me as an Epos. More like a Pulsar [for lack of a better term]. And there's nothing wrong with a Pulsar watch. You get what I'm trying to say.


Interesting. I quite like the lines on the side of the Epos case. I have a nearly 8-inch wrist, so 40mm works for me. And I guess I like "Plain Jane" too, judging by my relatively conservative-looking collection.

I also don't have a ETA 2892 movement yet, and I'm interested in checking it out.

But no worries if it's not anybody else's cuppa.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kontiki shipped from Watchery!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In the spirit of the digital watch of the other day, Watchshop in the UK has the Timex Indiglo Expedition WS4 for about $120.55 with promo code 'OFFER6'

Men's Timex Indiglo Expedition WS4 Alarm Chronograph Watch (T49664) - WATCH SHOP.com™

Seems like a cool watch:

Timex Expedition WS4 Watch Review: A Bit Of Wrist Adventure | aBlogtoWatch

There are also opportunities for rebates through topcashback.co.uk (which rebate-hunters should check out; hits a number of UK watch stores and has really decent rates. And spells out the rebate if you don't use a coupon code and then if you use ANY coupon code, not ones they list. Which I like.)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

KonTiki Chrono ship-a-dee-doo-dah!

Date Time Status Item Ordered TRACKING NUMBER 

3/16/2016 12:27:20 AM Under Review 1240.41.63.1184 
03/16/2016 8:42 AM Exported Ready to Ship 1240.41.63.1184 
3/16/2016 05:00 PM Shipped 1240.41.63.1184


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Search WUS, too.


No need. I have 16 Sea-gulls and all are within COSC. I seem to remember that Christian has other posts including ST2130s.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Kontikis in stock at "The Watchery" and "World of Watches". $499 before cash back and add a filler item to use $50off$500. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Kontikis in stock at "The Watchery" and "World of Watches". $499 before cash back and add a filler item to use $50off$500.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I knew it!!! Segment the stock to create a feeding frenzy. Well played SWI.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Haha my thoughts exactly. Still a pretty stellar price for this iconic watch. Finally took the bait myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> I knew it!!! Segment the stock to create a feeding frenzy. Well played SWI.


Calm down guys, they only have the black color version which (to me at least) is the boring of the lot, all the cool ones are still gone:









And given how many orders they have cancelled already, who can really tell if even those are in stock.


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

I need a black dial on bracelet ...can't find one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I've got the blue dial incoming on bracelet but I think I want the white...we'll see because it looks pretty awesome, too. Kontiki exchange? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I've got the blue dial incoming on bracelet but I think I want the white...we'll see because it looks pretty awesome, too. Kontiki exchange?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


The trade forum is going to be buzzing in a few weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Woo-hoo, 2 shipping notices, 1 cancellation. White on blue rubber shipped from The Watchery, black on bracelet shipped from Bluefly and black/orange on leather cancelled from Bluefly. I really wanted the white on bracelet, so I may have to do some changing up and either sell the black on a generic leather strap or keep it as well. We'll see how they handle the coupon at Bluefly as I used a $200 off $1000 when in reality my purchase was only slightly over $500 with the $7 filler wallet.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Well...Surprise, surprise...I received a tracking#from Bluefly. Only label created so far...we'll see if it is in UPS's hands tomorrow!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thedius said:


> Calm down guys, they only have the black color version which (to me at least) is the boring of the lot, all the cool ones are still gone:
> 
> View attachment 7462010
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough, the black on white is by far the closest homage to the original 1958 KonTiki model.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Just got my cancellation notice from Bluefly...I'll not order from them again considering they already shipped the "other" item and hit me with $8 to ship a $5 item. 

IMO that's shady business, but then again it is a "gray" market dealer. 

Live and learn!

Congrats to all that are actually getting the deal though.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

mr_blonde said:


> I need a black dial on bracelet ...can't find one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanted the bracelet version too until I realized there's no micro-adjustments. Can't deal with that anymore. Only reason I don't own a Seamaster.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Eterna Soleure Moonphase at WOW for 999.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...-stainless-steel-watch-eterna-8340-41-17-1185

They do also have a couple of those black dial Kontiki on strap too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

New stock of Kon-Tikis at the gray markets and WUS goes all:


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Merl, I'm curious, did you go through BeFrugal for your white Kontiki?

I ordered mine Monday night thourgh BeFrugal and it's still marked as being processed. I admit I have a suspicious nature but I wonder if these places that use BeFrugal fill all "Non-BeFrugal" orders first so they don't have to pay the 12% cash back. Only then if they have stock do they fill the "BeFrugal orders or if they have none left they cancel them..

Just a suspicious thought...



merl said:


> White KonTiki on bracelet shipped! TheWatchery
> 
> Will soon join my blue one
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I apologize in advance for a non-Kontiki post, but World of Watches has the Alpina Alpiner automatic on SS bracelet for $529.99 before any additional coupons or cash back.

Be Frugal currently has a $50 off $500 coupon (WINTER500) and 12 percent cash back active. That would put it at about $422 net. There may be other coupons and cash back available to yield a better deal.









Men's Alpiner Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I apologize in advance for a non-Kontiki post, but World of Watches has the Alpina Alpiner automatic on SS bracelet for $529.99 before any additional coupons or cash back.
> 
> Be Frugal currently has a $50 off $500 coupon (WINTER500) and 12 percent cash back active. That would put it at about $422 net. There may be other coupons and cash back available to yield a better deal.
> 
> ...


If this was the GMT on a bracelet I would lose my mind. I need one badly.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Recoil Rob said:


> Merl, I'm curious, did you go through BeFrugal for your white Kontiki?
> 
> I ordered mine Monday night thourgh BeFrugal and it's still marked as being processed. I admit I have a suspicious nature but I wonder if these places that use BeFrugal fill all "Non-BeFrugal" orders first so they don't have to pay the 12% cash back. Only then if they have stock do they fill the "BeFrugal orders or if they have none left they cancel them..
> 
> Just a suspicious thought...


My white on blue rubber ordered through BeFrugal shipped already...


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Dagnabbit.

Both of my orders (WoW and BlueFly) shipped the filler item immediately but cancelled the Kontiki... WoW hasn't even emailed me yet.

WWAD? ? ... What Would Amazon Do?

Stuck with $30 worth of garbage, no Kontiki party...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

rellybelly said:


> Dagnabbit.
> 
> Both of my orders (WoW and BlueFly) shipped the filler item immediately but cancelled the Kontiki... WoW hasn't even emailed me yet.
> 
> ...


I know what I did...I put that money I was refunded towards a Haldor Abissi watch on Indego.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

New thread "heads Up! I saw a Kontiki"

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Since there's a ton of Kontiki owners hanging here...assuming my White/Blue on bracelet comes thru (still pessimistic until I see it dropped with UPS), I will probably swap it onto a strap immediately.

Since I doubt I want to pay for the OE rubber strap...Wondering if anyone has an opinion/experience with any of these on the Kontiki:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_3&smid=A2DEVWTUUIUCCB









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._=ox_sc_sfl_title_4&smid=A0533374CCSYJP7LXMX4









Strapped for Time Bomber Jacket Distressed Leather Watch Band w Contrast Stitch | eBay









TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC automatic GMT watch, model H7750535, for $644.99. That beats Amazon by $53; Jomashop by $130; Ashford by $180.

3% Be Frugal rebate is possible, too.

Hamilton Khaki Navi UTC Automatic Leather Mens Watch H77505535

This is sharp as hell, but a little too close in form and function to my Longines Heritage Military GMT.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sea King $169.99 before any discounts:

Men's Sea King Black Rubber and Dial Orange Accent | World of Watches
http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B228-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00VQMWCI4


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

I received some message about canceling my order due to a credit card address verification error, but they still charged my card! Seeing how this one is going to play out...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I ordered from WOW at 7pm EST last night, order still "processing".


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> I ordered from WOW at 7pm EST last night, order still "processing".


Same here from Bluefly...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't get the Kontiki love. Watch is fugly.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Strapped for Time Bomber Jacket Distressed Leather Watch Band w Contrast Stitch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 7463562


Pictures in a different thread (not mine): https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/firs...erna-kontiki-date-2007770-2.html#post23009281
Looks great on the blue distressed strap.



NYAndrew said:


> I ordered from WOW at 7pm EST last night, order still "processing".


That is still showing for my blue on white Kontiki on the main order page as well. But when I go to the order detail page, it shows a tracking number and order status = shipped.

I paid the $10 extra for 2-day shipping as I couldn't stand the thought of waiting until after the weekend to receive it. Should arrive Friday! b-)


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Northlander said:


> Pictures in a different thread (not mine): https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/firs...erna-kontiki-date-2007770-2.html#post23009281
> Looks great on the blue distressed strap.
> 
> That is still showing for my blue on white Kontiki on the main order page as well. But when I go to the order detail page, it shows a tracking number and order status = shipped.
> ...


FFS just tried that. Watch canceled, cheesy cheap sunglasses shipped.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> New stock of Kon-Tikis at the gray markets and WUS goes all:


Nice!
I'm that lurker buzzard in the back. If only the tiki was under 40mm, I would've bought a bunch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Nice!
> I'm that lurker buzzard in the back. If only the tiki was under 40mm, I would've bought a bunch.


I like the buzzard that flies in late at :17.

He's the WUS'er going, "Wait, these went on sale and I missed it _again_? Faahhhh!"


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I like the buzzard that flies in late at :17.
> 
> He's the WUS'er going, "Wait, these went on sale and I missed it _again_? Faahhhh!"


LMFAO! Yea, then he spreads his wings and says "let me know if any of you guys wanna sell yours!".


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Overstock has a Revue Thommen Diver on a bracelet for $411 before rebates, coupons, and all that jazz.
Nice watch with 300M water resistance and a 2824-2 movement. Cheapest i've seen since early in the year.

RT Diver at Overstock
RT Diver at Overstock via Ebay


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

toucan said:


> Overstock has a Revue Thommen Diver on a bracelet for $411 before rebates, coupons, and all that jazz.
> Nice watch with 300M water resistance and a 2824-2 movement. Cheapest i've seen since early in the year.
> 
> RT Diver at Overstock
> ...


Good deal if you like the looks. The specs are impressive for the price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Kontiki deal gets posted and...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Kontiki deal gets posted and...


Guilty as charged, Your Honor.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

pigeonbomb said:


> I don't get the Kontiki love. Watch is fugly.


Sour grapes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> LMFAO! Yea, then he spreads his wings and says "let me know if any of you guys wanna sell yours!".


I was waiting for a vulture to screech "Squawk, off-topic, off-topic this isn't a wildebeest bargain meal, take the impalas elsewhere we are just here for the wildebeests"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This beauty still gets tons of wrist time since it arrived after Thanksgiving.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> I ordered from WOW at 7pm EST last night, order still "processing".


Same.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Merl, I'm curious, did you go through BeFrugal for your white Kontiki?
> 
> I ordered mine Monday night thourgh BeFrugal and it's still marked as being processed. I admit I have a suspicious nature but I wonder if these places that use BeFrugal fill all "Non-BeFrugal" orders first so they don't have to pay the 12% cash back. Only then if they have stock do they fill the "BeFrugal orders or if they have none left they cancel them..
> 
> Just a suspicious thought...


Hi Rob, I didn't use befrugal now because it didn't work for me last time.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> FFS just tried that. Watch canceled, cheesy cheap sunglasses shipped.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Serves you right, you vultures!  The trick here was to actually fill in with an item that has some use, so when Bluefly cancells my order (WoW already did) I will still be receiving my daugther's first watch:


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Sour grapes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like the looks neither. Somebody mentioned the heritage (thank you for that) and that made me research it. I loved the story behind it, still would not buy the watch based only on it's heritage.


merl said:


> Hi Rob, I didn't use befrugal now because it didn't work for me last time.


Tapaltak


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure if these are deals but I'm doing my best to contribute to the thread:

Men's Miros Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial (Quartz) - $400










Maurice Lacroix MI1028-SS002-332 Watches,Men's Miros Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Quartz Watches

Hamilton ETO (Quartz) - $479










Hamilton Khaki ETO Men's Watch H77612333 - Khaki Aviation - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Chrono (quartz) - $199 with code *SDVAUBERTS199

*








Edox Les Vauberts 10408-3A-AIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

+1


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Ashford has the JR Terrascope in dark green on sale for $870. If it was $150 cheaper I would've bought it.










JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-A01-HDC0 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Verdict said:


> Ashford has the JR Terrascope in dark green on sale for $870. If it was $150 cheaper I would've bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A dark dial'ed $900 watch with a white date wheel. I don't get it. If Timex and Fossil can match the date wheel with their dial color on a $100 watch, why can't JeanRichard on their luxery pieces?  I know, I know... stock ETA etc. But still! It bugs me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> A dark dial'ed $900 watch with a white date wheel. I don't get it. If Timex and Fossil can match the date wheel with their dial color on a $100 watch, why can't JeanRichard on their luxery pieces?  I know, I know... stock ETA etc. But still! It bugs me.


Preach it, Brother!

I'm presently trying to find an affordable seller of this somewhat obscure Candino Street Rider that I really like the looks of -- except for one glaring thing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Preach it, Brother!
> 
> I'm presently trying to find an affordable seller of this somewhat obscure Candino Street Rider that I really like the looks of -- except for one glaring thing.


Lume only on the hour hand? Random red dots interspersed with lume dots? Swiss made and swiss watch on same dial? Sapphire written on face instead of case back? What looks like proprietary end link or false end link design?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume only on the hour hand?


If that's the case, then two things.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume only on the hour hand? Random red dots interspersed with lume dots? Swiss made and swiss watch on same dial? Sapphire written on face instead of case back? What looks like proprietary end link or false end link design?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Would that make it a Cantdino?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Same.


don't be surprised if your order gets cancelled


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This place is feeling more like F2 by the day.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> A dark dial'ed $900 watch with a white date wheel. I don't get it. If Timex and Fossil can match the date wheel with their dial color on a $100 watch, why can't JeanRichard on their luxery pieces?  I know, I know... stock ETA etc. But still! It bugs me.


It's never bothered me. In fact, I prefer it. It makes it easier to read the date.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

I have had the bomber jacket strap, its nice for the money.

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It's never bothered me. In fact, I prefer it. It makes it easier to read the date.


Oh it's just a personal peeve. I know a lot of people don't care about the color of the date wheel.  It really depends on the dial design, I suppose. It's not horrible on the JeanRichard, in fact I think it's a beautiful watch. I think a matched date wheel would really suit the dial in this case though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This place is feeling more like F2 by the day.


Just giving you a hard time WTW. No offense intended, just mild ribbing. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lume only on the hour hand? Random red dots interspersed with lume dots? Swiss made and swiss watch on same dial? Sapphire written on face instead of case back? What looks like proprietary end link or false end link design?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You've got experienced and keen eyes... Will be consulting you on my new watches from now on if you don't mind. I'm dead serious.


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

toucan said:


> Overstock has a Revue Thommen Diver on a bracelet for $411 before rebates, coupons, and all that jazz.
> Nice watch with 300M water resistance and a 2824-2 movement. Cheapest i've seen since early in the year.
> 
> RT Diver at Overstock
> ...


I've got one inbound. Not from Overstock though but from another member. Very excited.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> Oh it's just a personal peeve. I know a lot of people don't care about the color of the date wheel.  It really depends on the dial design, I suppose. It's not horrible on the JeanRichard, in fact I think it's a beautiful watch. I think a matched date wheel would really suit the dial in this case though.


have the purple dial Terrascope on bracelet. that has the black date wheel. gets a lot of wrist time.

tempted by an aquascope or Aeroscope in the future


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> You've got experienced and keen eyes... Will be consulting you on my new watches from now on if you don't mind. I'm dead serious.


LOL I've just bought a lot of crappy (hindsight) watches the I flipped quickly because I didn't examine it closely enough! Painful lessons learned.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Since there's a ton of Kontiki owners hanging here...assuming my White/Blue on bracelet comes thru (still pessimistic until I see it dropped with UPS), I will probably swap it onto a strap immediately.
> 
> Since I doubt I want to pay for the OE rubber strap...Wondering if anyone has an opinion/experience with any of these on the Kontiki:
> 
> ...


Great shot of it here
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 372
-- looks great!

And I love my brown one on my Bulova Military.

*Instead of eBay, go directly to their website and enter WATCHFREEKS10 for 10% off.

*https://strappedfortime.com/shop/bomber-jacket-leather-watch-band/


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

garf666 said:


> don't be surprised if your order gets cancelled


Annnnd canceled. Didn't even have the courtesy to send me an email tho. I logged in to check from there.

Totally didn't need it, I guess.

I did however pick up my pulsometer at UPS. So I'm in pretty good shape lol. Pretty stunning in person, and my first chronograph!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> A dark dial'ed $900 watch with a white date wheel. I don't get it. If Timex and Fossil can match the date wheel with their dial color on a $100 watch, why can't JeanRichard on their luxery pieces?  I know, I know... stock ETA etc. But still! It bugs me.


You bring up a great point, very valid. Don't overlook the total package though:








The brushed and polished combination is superb


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> I was waiting for a vulture to screech "Squawk, off-topic, off-topic this isn't a wildebeest bargain meal, take the impalas elsewhere we are just here for the wildebeests"


Too bad the clip isn't long enough to show the rest of the buzzards pecking at him relentlessly for months on end for doing so. SQUAAAWWWK!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Annnnd canceled. Didn't even have the courtesy to send me an email tho. I logged in to check from there.
> 
> Totally didn't need it, I guess.
> 
> I did however pick up my pulsometer at UPS. So I'm in pretty good shape lol. Pretty stunning in person, and my first chronograph!


I never received a shipping notification from WOW, checked my account: "order processing" but clicking on "details" shows order shipped and tracking number confirms that it was picked up yesterday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

ebtromba said:


> Annnnd canceled. Didn't even have the courtesy to send me an email tho. I logged in to check from there.
> 
> Totally didn't need it, I guess.
> 
> I did however pick up my pulsometer at UPS. So I'm in pretty good shape lol. Pretty stunning in person, and my first chronograph!


Please post some more pics of that pulsometer. I was considering it.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Strapped For Time is sold out of the 22mm blue strap right now, so I ordered this other 'Toscana' one (appears to be the same strap) from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CJW0GG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

-Mark



Barry S said:


> Great shot of it here
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 372
> -- looks great!
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Please post some more pics of that pulsometer. I was considering it.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


My bad, I was referring to the white/blue Kontiki...Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got a shipping notice for my Quadtec from Staples. Says it will take until next Wednesday to arrive at the store.

I'm trying out my Tokyo Flash today. The watch works well enough, but I haven't tried the Bluetooth function yet. Looks like I have to download a special app for it.

View attachment 7468954


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> I just got a shipping notice for my Quadtec from Staples. Says it will take until next Wednesday to arrive at the store.
> 
> I'm trying out my Tokyo Flash today. The watch works well enough, but I haven't tried the Bluetooth function yet. Looks like I have to download a special app for it.
> 
> View attachment 7468954


What is that? A coaster on a strap?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> What is that? A coaster on a strap?


It would hold a shot glass...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WARNING: NOT KONTIKI RELATED 

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76556331 Men's Watch , watches

$699 with code DMPATROL699


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> It would hold a shot glass...


Or 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Now that I got that out of my system, back to the Kontiki.



WorthTheWrist said:


> April Fool's Day we raid the WRUW thread with our Kon-Tiki torches?


Let's try to get everyone on the "*right" *WRUW thread this time. Mickey was all over the place!

How about this one?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-you-wearing-right-now-1062434-955.html

It seems to be the mainstream affordable WRUW.

And I'm sure there will be at least a couple of special April Fools threads started.


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Gemnations deal of the day is this Revue Thommen chrono on bracelet for $599. Swiss made, valjoux 7750, reverse panda dial...checks a lot of boxes for the price.

View attachment 7469570


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I never received a shipping notification from WOW, checked my account: "order processing" but clicking on "details" shows order shipped and tracking number confirms that it was picked up yesterday!


Same with me. Two orders from The Watchery in the past week and no emails. My Bulova showed up in my mailbox and I didn't even know it shipped. I wonder if it has something to do with checking out with PayPal because it wouldn't even let me create an account.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Been so preoccupied with updates to my Kontiki order I didn't even notice Gemnation has the Revue Thommen chrono diver for 599. Valjoux 7750.

Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137

It's 45mm and 16mm thick, definitely a big boys watch. If it were just slightly smaller I'd be all over this one. Heres a youtube video






Looks like only a couple hours left.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Hamilton H77676733 , watches

$899 With code AFFXWIND899


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> Been so preoccupied with updates to my Kontiki order I didn't even notice Gemnation has the Revue Thommen chrono diver for 599. Valjoux 7750.
> 
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137
> 
> ...


Wow, that's sharp. But Invicta-level thick.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Shrodinkee said:


> Been so preoccupied with updates to my Kontiki order I didn't even notice Gemnation has the Revue Thommen chrono diver for 599. Valjoux 7750.
> 
> Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6137
> 
> ...


If it is the same case as the professional diver on rubber ( looks like it is to me) that was posted here a month ago: it is pretty bulky watch with BIG lugs, my 2 cents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

As with the Edox Hydrosub sales, it seems like a good idea to start a new thread for all new and existing KonTiki owners to show off their new watches. And leave this thread for new watch deals.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034.html

When the vultures here were debating which KonTiki to get and trying to find the maximum discounts through a variety of sites, I simply dropped everything and ordered one as I knew these would go fast. Even at $500, they are still an awesome deal. I actually ordered a second KonTiki, the four-hander on bracelet which was $499. Talk about a unicorn in the wild..

I should feel a bit guilty I have 2 in the air right now (also a blue-on-white with brown croc strap) ... But really, I don't.. :-d


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Same with me. Two orders from The Watchery in the past week and no emails. My Bulova showed up in my mailbox and I didn't even know it shipped. I wonder if it has something to do with checking out with PayPal because it wouldn't even let me create an account.


I ordered one watch from WoW without creating an account and one after creating an account. Both paid with Visa, not Paypal. I didn't receive a shipping email for either one. You can easily contact them through their online chat to get a tracking number.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Northlander said:


> As with the Edox Hydrosub sales, it seemed like a good idea to start a new thread for all new and existing KonTiki owners to show off their new watches. And leave this thread for new watch deals.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034.html
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by "four hander" a GMT maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Redback said:


> Watch-Code on Ebay has the Citizen NY2300-09G Promaster Automatic 200m for approx USD$99.00 delivered (AUD$138.00)
> That's a USD$13.00 reduction from when I posted it 2 weeks ago.


Because of this heads up, this just came -








Wasn't crazy about the packaging - flimsy and thin box:








With peanuts. Watch made it intact so can't complain. Ordered Feb. 29 got here today from Singapore. 116 bucks. Not too shabby.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I ordered one watch from WoW without creating an account and one after creating an account. Both paid with Visa, not Paypal. I didn't receive an email for either one. You can easily contact them through their online chat to get a tracking number.


I guess that's how they operate then. I was smart enough to note the order number for the Kontiki this time so I had no trouble with the "TRACK YOUR ORDER" page.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Not sure what you mean by "four hander" a GMT maybe?


The fourth hand is for the date. This was on my list for a long time but difficult to find new for a reasonable price. When I checked yesterday, they only had one black and one beige face. That beige one went pretty quick as well.

Obviously not in stock anymore: Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Northlander said:


> As with the Edox Hydrosub sales, it seemed like a good idea to start a new thread for all new and existing KonTiki owners to show off their new watches. And leave this thread for new watch deals.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034.html
> 
> ...


Great idea, I can't wait to join!

I also wasted no time with this one -- I just took a second to go through Befrugal and add the $40 code.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Crazy pickup at that price on the Four Hander Date!



Northlander said:


> As with the Edox Hydrosub sales, it seemed like a good idea to start a new thread for all new and existing KonTiki owners to show off their new watches. And leave this thread for new watch deals.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034.html
> 
> ...





Northlander said:


> The fourth hand is for the date. This was on my list for a long time but difficult to find new for a reasonable price. When I checked yesterday, they only had one black and one beige face. That beige one went pretty quick as well.
> 
> Obviously not in stock anymore: Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> I did however pick up my pulsometer at UPS. So I'm in pretty good shape lol. Pretty stunning in person, and my first chronograph!


That Eterna is gorgeous!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Northlander said:


> As with the Edox Hydrosub sales, it seemed like a good idea to start a new thread for all new and existing KonTiki owners to show off their new watches. And leave this thread for new watch deals.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034.html
> 
> ...


Wow the 4 hand version was 499? I completely missed that one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Because of this heads up, this just came -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi

I ordered mine about at the same time....tracking shows it left Singapore on March 4th, but nothing moved since then...did you have some kind of tracking to your door or it showed up without warning?

Thanks!!

S.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Northlander said:


> The fourth hand is for the date. This was on my list for a long time but difficult to find new for a reasonable price. When I checked yesterday, they only had one black and one beige face. That beige one went pretty quick as well.
> 
> Obviously not in stock anymore: Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


That's the one I really wanted. Congratulations and wear it well.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wow the 4 hand version was 499? I completely missed that one


It didn't show on TheWatchery but did on WoW. I like WoW better because they show the number of items they still have in stock when it gets close to selling out.

I had a WoW coupon code of $30 and also went through Befrugal. It hasn't shown up in my Befrugal account yet but that usually takes a few days. But even if that extra 12% doesn't go through, I am not complaining for getting it for $470. 

I am not familiar with Bluefly but it looks like one of those websites that do not carry any stock but just order and fulfill through other companies? Bluefly is registered in NY while SWI (Watchery/WoW) is based in southern Florida.

My KonTiki's left Miami this morning and are now at the UPS hub in Kentucky. Not that I am tracking them every step of the way... ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KonTiki order at WoW cancelled - Out of Stock


(think Milli Vanilli singing in the background)


.....It's a tragedy for meTo see the dream is over
And I never will forget the I ordered
Kontiki, I'm gonna miss you.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos Chrono @ Thewatchery for $1199

I'm not a fan of chronos but this one is very attractive and looks to be priced well market.

$1199 Sale Price
- 
$125 Coupon Code (SPRINGLUX125)
= 
$1074.99
- 12% BeFrugal 
= 
*$945.99
*

$1399 @ eWatches
$2730 @ Joma


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure anyone cares, but to update my white dress watch saga ... I found a seller selling the Epos model I liked for a few hundred less via Rakuten, so cancelled the eBay order. But then the Rakuten guy only would accept a bank transfer for money, not Paypal or a credit card. I wasn't comfortable with that, took all of this as a sign, and went with the Sea-Gull model from good-stuffs. I've dealt with Jun Liao before and had a good experience; he's well-regarded here on the boards. As far as the "bargain," I believe this is the cheapest this watch can be found on the 'Net:

Sea-Gull 816.362 classic dress watch in white & silver 28800 high frequency automatic movement


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WTW, That is a good looking watch. Please do a review (on a different thread) when you get it!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Skywatches has replenished their stock for both the fully lumed Citizen NY0040-09W and traditional black dial NY0040-09E auto diver watches. Prices are $122 and $121, respectively, with rubber strap (no bracelet option available). These are very competent divers, representing excellent value, but IMO, the fully lumed '09W is the standout due to its unique design / details. If you are hooked on divers, like I am, then this a watch that deserves to be added to your collection and at the current $122, does not break the bank.

Don't want to overhype it but for me, the 09W hits a similar chord as the Eterna KonTiki. I'm not suggesting in anyway that it is equivalent build/finish but the boldness and deliberateness of the design draws you in and will eventually trap you. Listed below is a link to a thread over on the "Dive Watches" forum that discusses this watch in more detail. There is even one poster who talks about selling his and then rebuying it again!

Citizen Promaster Automatic 200m Divers Watch NY0040-09WB

Citizen Promaster Automatic 200m Divers Watch NY0040-09E

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-ny0040-09w-luminous-dial-diver-you-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I ordered mine about at the same time....tracking shows it left Singapore on March 4th, but nothing moved since then...did you have some kind of tracking to your door or it showed up without warning?
> 
> ...


The only tracking that worked was the one via eBay. When I plugged the same tracking number into Singapore post, the last entry was that it was sent to the US. The eBay tracking had progression thru Customs all the way to delivery.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A couple of reminders:

Ashford is offering 17% off everything that is not already on sale with code LUCKY through today. Since they're Brooklyn based, that most likely means through midnight EST.

And Lew & Huey (Janis Trading Co.) is offering 20% off  "any Acionna, Cerberus, Orthos I or Spectre by using the coupon code *STPATS*" through the end of March.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Northlander said:


> It didn't show on TheWatchery but did on WoW. I like WoW better because they show the number of items they still have in stock when it gets close to selling out.
> .


Umm, not that I'm bitter, but my (canceled) kontiki order said 3 left in stock. After I placed my order = 2 left in stock.

It's all a bunch of bull, obviously.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Another great bargain on a Seiko from overstock.
> $108 for the kinetic GMT SUN037
> 
> 
> ...





norsairius said:


> I've been looking for a white dial watch with blue hands for a while and this looks like it'll fit the bill! I missed a great opportunity with the sale on the Citizen Grand Signature for $500 not too long ago, but I haven't found a price I'm willing to pay on it yet so I'm going to continue to wait on that one.
> 
> I recently flipped one of my watches and that will more than pay for this though! I was surprised to see that I couldn't really find many "real world" pics for this, but from what I've seen, it should look great in person! I'm looking forward to receiving this. I'll post pics once it arrives. Overstock is estimating 3/18 arrival.


Deal update:
My Seiko SUN037 arrived from Overstock and it's EPIC! For $108, this watch is a total steal. A very practical GMT with a 24-hour hand that can be set independently! The only thing that's kind of annoying is that the date can only be set by rotating the 12-hour hand, but it was only a minor inconvenience since the watch arrived set for the 4th while today is the 17th. Overall, I'm EXTREMELY happy with it, especially considering the price. Good find on the deal, cairoanan, and thanks for sharing! Here's a pic:







More can be found in the thread I created in the Seiko & Citizen forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-first-seiko-sun037-gmt-wow-3014546.html


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not sure anyone cares, but to update my white dress watch saga ... I found a seller selling the Epos model I liked for a few hundred less via Rakuten, so cancelled the eBay order. But then the Rakuten guy only would accept a bank transfer for money, not Paypal or a credit card. I wasn't comfortable with that, took all of this as a sign, and went with the Sea-Gull model from good-stuffs. I've dealt with Jun Liao before and had a good experience; he's well-regarded here on the boards. As far as the "bargain," I believe this is the cheapest this watch can be found on the 'Net:
> 
> Sea-Gull 816.362 classic dress watch in white & silver 28800 high frequency automatic movement


How do you cancel an eBay order? Never been able to do that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> A couple of reminders:
> 
> Ashford is offering 17% off everything that is not already on sale with code LUCKY through today. Since they're Brooklyn based, that most likely means through midnight EST.
> 
> And Lew & Huey (Janis Trading Co.) is offering 20% off  "any Acionna, Cerberus, Orthos I or Spectre by using the coupon code *STPATS*" through the end of March.


And Be Frugal recognizes that 17% off code at Ashford, so you can get another 6% rebate.

Hmmm... I might be able to do something with that ...


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Barry S said:


> Hamilton H77676733 , watches
> 
> $899 With code AFFXWIND899


I'm usually not a fan of rose gold, but that actually looks nice!


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> If it is the same case as the professional diver on rubber ( looks like it is to me) that was posted here a month ago: it is pretty bulky watch with BIG lugs, my 2 cents.


For anyone considering this this RT Diver Chrono, I bought one in January. Only real nitpick was that the lume isn't very good. Otherwise, it's a good looking watch with nice fit and finish.

That said, I had to get rid of it because it was just too damn BIG. It wasn't so much the thickness as it just felt really big, bulky, and hefty on the wrist; and this is coming from a person who tends to like bigger watches.

Notwithstanding the above, if you have bigger wrists, it is a nice watch and has good wrist presence. Not a bad deal at all for $599.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Saw it in person at a store yesterday in Annapolis. It is absolutely gorgeous, almost as lovely as a Cocktail Time. I've been hoping to keep away from making the purchase. But at that price, I may just jump on it.



norsairius said:


> Deal update:
> My Seiko SUN037 arrived from Overstock and it's EPIC! For $108, this watch is a total steal. A very practical GMT with a 24-hour hand that can be set independently! The only thing that's kind of annoying is that the date can only be set by rotating the 12-hour hand, but it was only a minor inconvenience since the watch arrived set for the 4th while today is the 17th. Overall, I'm EXTREMELY happy with it, especially considering the price. Good find on the deal, cairoanan, and thanks for sharing! Here's a pic:
> View attachment 7471226
> 
> More can be found in the thread I created in the Seiko & Citizen forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-first-seiko-sun037-gmt-wow-3014546.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> Saw it in person at a store yesterday in Annapolis. It is absolutely gorgeous, almost as lovely as a Cocktail Time. I've been hoping to keep away from making the purchase. But at that price, I may just jump on it.


This one also shows up at your local COSTCO store from time to time but not for $108.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Umm, not that I'm bitter, but my (canceled) kontiki order said 3 left in stock. After I placed my order = 2 left in stock.
> 
> It's all a bunch of bull, obviously.


Not bitter?

You're a better man than I.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ordered one for my Dad-in-laws birthday. Once it got here, it was hard giving it to my wife to be wrapped. Almost ordered one for myself.



norsairius said:


> Deal update:
> My Seiko SUN037 arrived from Overstock and it's EPIC! For $108, this watch is a total steal. A very practical GMT with a 24-hour hand that can be set independently! The only thing that's kind of annoying is that the date can only be set by rotating the 12-hour hand, but it was only a minor inconvenience since the watch arrived set for the 4th while today is the 17th. Overall, I'm EXTREMELY happy with it, especially considering the price. Good find on the deal, cairoanan, and thanks for sharing! Here's a pic:
> View attachment 7471226
> 
> More can be found in the thread I created in the Seiko & Citizen forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-first-seiko-sun037-gmt-wow-3014546.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Prometheus Watch Co. Easter Sale

15% off all IN-STOCK items excluding pre-orders

EASTERBUNNY15


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Traser Commander Force Titanium -$247

Long Island Watch

this is the cheapest price by a couple hundred $ from what I see elsewhere.










The P6506 Commander 100 Force features a light weight, super strong titanium case with a matching titanium bracelet. 
Comes with a uni-directional rotating titanium dive bezel with trigalight insert, a black dial with inner hour markings, a scratch resistant sapphire crystal, and a Swiss Ronda 715 quartz movement with date function. 
Green Tritium lights are at each hour markings except for 12:00 which is orange. 
Hour, minute, and second hands are fitted with green Tritium lights. 
This watch is water resistant to 200 meters.

NOTE: These watches were produced in September 2015.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Deal update:
> My Seiko SUN037 arrived from Overstock and it's EPIC! For $108, this watch is a total steal. A very practical GMT with a 24-hour hand that can be set independently! The only thing that's kind of annoying is that the date can only be set by rotating the 12-hour hand, but it was only a minor inconvenience since the watch arrived set for the 4th while today is the 17th. Overall, I'm EXTREMELY happy with it, especially considering the price. Good find on the deal, cairoanan, and thanks for sharing! Here's a pic:
> View attachment 7471226
> 
> More can be found in the thread I created in the Seiko & Citizen forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-first-seiko-sun037-gmt-wow-3014546.html


Congrats! That looks fantastic!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> 6pm has this Timex Waterbury for $67 - you can get it down to $57 with "savemore" promo code for an extra 15% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it rains it pours...So this also arrived today! The TIMEXplorer. 








Some sweet a$$ crystal distortion. Love it. The strap is meh.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Barry S said:


> A couple of reminders:
> 
> Ashford is offering 17% off everything that is not already on sale with code LUCKY through today. Since they're Brooklyn based, that most likely means through midnight EST.


But everything on their site is already "on sale", so what is that coupon good for ??:think:


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Sweet watch but why is it the 'waterbury' ? I'm also pretty sure indiglow didn't exist in 1854 lol

pretty watch, though.

nice seiko solar chrono for a good price:
118 w/ free shipping (conus at least)
w/ code *AFFRECRAFT118

*Seiko Recraft Series SSC383 Men's Watch , watches

nice splash of color on the dial and with all the kontiki madness it fits right in, eh?







View attachment 7473290


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Probably not a smoking deal, but this FC is usually a lot more that $998 :










http://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Co...w_p_img_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0DA67QXD58CVNGEGF18T


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Northlander said:


> The fourth hand is for the date. This was on my list for a long time but difficult to find new for a reasonable price. When I checked yesterday, they only had one black and one beige face. That beige one went pretty quick as well.
> 
> Obviously not in stock anymore: Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


_42mm too :-( 
_
Maybe this is a sign that Kontikis are not really for me and I've been fooling myself all along....
Gaah!~ All for naught.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> _42mm too :-(
> _
> Maybe this is a sign that Kontikis are not really for me and I've been fooling myself all along....
> Gaah!~ All for naught.


I feel your pain!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

WoW states that the Eterna is under 2 year manufacturer limited warranty. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This guy uses a SW200. If this was a FC-705xxx I would jump right in at this price.

Still a cool watch



thechin said:


> Probably not a smoking deal, but this FC is usually a lot more that $998 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Picked up this Swatch brand new on eBay with $20 off $100 posted recently: Swiss automatic for $84 free shipping!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

boonh said:


> WoW states that the Eterna is under 2 year manufacturer limited warranty. Can anyone confirm that?


Not an Kontiki Deal

It is not true, they give you a blank warranty card and do the maintenance in-house. I had a bad experience once and they had to refund me. My advice with SWI is the following: 
Inspect the watch thoroughly. Do not wear it, do not size it, do not remove the plastics until you do the following:
- check the date change at 12
- check the winding
- check the power reserve
- check the accuracy

After you check all of those things, then start wearing it. My case was different though, it was after the fact. The date started getting stuck and did not change instantly after ~2 months of wearing it. It took a ~2 hours for the date to change on a Vaughan. As far as I know, just an isolated case, haven't heard anyone with a similar issue.

P.S. *take pictures of the state of your watch in case anything happens before sending it in and email them to yourself so they are stored online with a timestamp (this will save you 999 headaches, trust me)


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

colgex said:


> Not an Kontiki Deal
> 
> It is not true, they give you a blank warranty card and do the maintenance in-house. I had a bad experience once and they had to refund me. My advice with SWI is the following:
> Inspect the watch thoroughly. Do not wear it, do not size it, do not remove the plastics until you do the following:
> ...


Thanks for clarifying, I was wondering about this too


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

mannal said:


> This guy uses a SW200. If this was a FC-705xxx I would jump right in at this price.
> 
> Still a cool watch


I thought SW200 was 3 hands + date wheel?

Is there a version of the SW200 with pointer date and moonphase??


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm no WIS but I can use Google (most of the time). I have been researching FC for a year and own one. One of the posts I have bookmarked is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/fc330-runabout-moonphase-1061608.html



Odeen said:


> I thought SW200 was 3 hands + date wheel?
> 
> Is there a version of the SW200 with pointer date and moonphase??


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I haven't heard a word from WOW on my double Kon-Tiki order--- the paypal went right thru-- somehow thought paying with paypal messes up registering. I guess I pretty much expect this is cancelled- but it seems like they should refund faster than they have if they don't have it...... I'll chat them up tomorrow.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I haven't heard a word from WOW on my double Kon-Tiki order--- the paypal went right thru-- somehow thought paying with paypal messes up registering. I guess I pretty much expect this is cancelled- but it seems like they should refund faster than they have if they don't have it...... I'll chat them up tomorrow.


Good luck. My double order from The Watchery (which I placed definitely several hours before some fellow members) got cancelled. First I got a call to confirm, I email them back with the confirmation code, then received another email confirming and processing the order. My credit card was charged instantly. Then the order was cancelled.

I called today and they said the item is out of stock, but still they charged my cc and said they would refund me, no sing of refund yet.

This got me thinking, if this happen to multiple people) isn't it suspicious they would charge the credit cards and hold that one for a few days? Won't they get daily interest if the money is in their possession? Might not be a lot, but still.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't heard anything from WOW either, but I have an account with them and the order shows as being shipped. I expect the watch on Monday via UPS.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Men's Madison is $1099 at WoW. Pretty badass in-house movement with an alligator strap:

Men's Madison Automatic Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Daniel57 said:


> Check Amazon's lightning deals on watches and you'll see this Vestal coming up in a few hours.
> 
> Amazon.com: Vestal Unisex ABC3C02 Alpha Bravo Canvas Army Gun Watch: Watches
> 
> ...


I ordered one with a blue band from Amazon for $21.71 when it was on sale, it turned up today. Reasonably good looking watch for the money, unfortunately it isn't ticking and I don't have any tools to open it yet. I'm guessing they're old stock and the battery is flat. So I'm left with the options of
1. return it and hope the replacement works
2. take it in somewhere today, pay for a new battery and try to return it to amazon if it's actually broken
3. same as 2 but try to warranty return it to the manufacturer

so I decided to contact Amazon and ask their advice. Result is they're straight up crediting my account for the value of the watch and told me I could keep it, or donate it, or dispose of it. If I want to take my chances again with another one they'll waive the shipping fees.

Here it is on my wrist, the strap is pretty awful.









I guess it's time to buy some tools.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Picked up this Swatch brand new on eBay with $20 off $100 posted recently: Swiss automatic for $84 free shipping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seller?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

I just don't get the feeding frenzy over the Kon-Tiki watches, nor this one (each to their own). I purchased the NY0040-09WB at the end of 2013 and I wanted to like it. Sure the lumed dial, hands and indices are cool, but its only been on my wrist twice. The crown on the left and silly small day and date with black background that makes it almost unreadable just really bug me. [EDIT: Private sale offer deleted by moderator.]


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I have no idea who makes these (I would like to know). I hope this post works ok...

Levenger has two Swiss Made chronograph's with 7750's on sale for *$849.95 each

*







*
Levenger Chronograph Watch with Metal Band - Levenger

*








Levenger Chronograph Watch with Leather Strap - Levenger


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of watches has an (choke) Invicta Weekender sale. extra 30% off with code "INVICTA30" What might be interesting is an automatic pro-diver 9404. It's listed at $59.99
30% off brings it to $41.99

only 4 left (or so it says)

Men's Pro Diver Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial | World of Watches


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Why"choke"? Same as the 8926,but different colors,at a good price.



JOEYBONES said:


> World of watches has an (choke) Invicta Weekender sale. extra 30% off with code "INVICTA30" What might be interesting is an automatic pro-diver 9404. It's listed at $59.99
> 30% off brings it to $41.99
> 
> only 4 left (or so it says)
> ...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I choked because I was afraid of being made an outcast for even looking at an Invicta. And the fear of what shame it might bring upon my family. 

I owned 3 invictas- sold 2 when I discovered the error of my ways. But kept a pro diver automatic.


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

The INVICTA30 code doesn't work for me. I've never owned an Invicta, but for ~$40 for an automatic, I figure it's worth the try.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ashford has a Seiko Recraft for $88. Both eBates and BeFrugal currently have 6 percent rebates, so you can pick which site you like best.

Seiko Recraft Series SNKN01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Son of a gun , they changed the web site. When I went in earlier it said take an extra 30% off . Now it does not . Funny I was blocked out of the Weekender area for a few minutes but thought maybe the web site was busy. Guess they realized the mistake.



Argo Navis said:


> The INVICTA30 code doesn't work for me. I've never owned an Invicta, but for ~$40 for an automatic, I figure it's worth the try.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Amazon has Casio Solar watches at $19.99. Good for a weekend beater watch or a gift.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Same here. I tried the code but it was invalid.

Intending to use the 9404 as my first mod! Excited!



Argo Navis said:


> The INVICTA30 code doesn't work for me. I've never owned an Invicta, but for ~$40 for an automatic, I figure it's worth the try.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

I posted that promo last week. It ended last Sunday.



jamesezra said:


> Same here. I tried the code but it was invalid.
> 
> Intending to use the 9404 as my first mod! Excited!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Seller?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Areatrend is the seller's name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

No wonder it didn't work!

Bought it off Amazon anyway, just in case anything goes wrong  Awaiting its arrival!



rwe416 said:


> I posted that promo last week. It ended last Sunday.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Tiki update. They gave me tracking- I guess I must have been about the last one to get filled.. It looks like maybe method of payment might be factor- I wonder if with paypal, it's harder to cancel since it's one step out of their hands- so they might fill that first. Just a guess. I am supposed to get the tiki torches on Monday. I agree we all kind of went nuts- but it seems like any of these could be resold for a few hundred dollars more anyways - so idk. I wonder how old of stock these are-- like if they are from 2010 or when they came out.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

The PayPal theory is a solid theory. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Faranbrygo (Jan 9, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of watches has an (choke) Invicta Weekender sale. extra 30% off with code "INVICTA30" What might be interesting is an automatic pro-diver 9404. It's listed at $59.99
> 30% off brings it to $41.99
> 
> only 4 left (or so it says)
> ...


Do the Invicta steel bracelets use the same links as other models? I ask because I have a friend with a wrist the size of my arm -- I have never in my life seen a watchband big enough for his wrist. If I could get that one and swap links to his bracelet, he can finally wear his nice automatic diver, and then I would get an auto diver with a remaining bracelet that will fit my merely human wrist.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tourbillon sale at Gemnation. Several under $500. I have a black ceramic Spector and love it.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Delivered a few hours ago. I am sorry to hear many orders from others here got cancelled and I feel incredibly lucky I got two KonTiki's for $410 each. And especially the Four Hands. Not sure if it makes any difference but I got these to enjoy and not flip and make a quick profit..

The regular Date version with white dial didn't have a protective sticker on the back so I am not sure if this is "factory-fresh". But regardless, still an excellent deal. The Four Hands was completely packed in plastic, including the bracelet. Many thanks to the forumer who posted about this deal! :-!


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Amazon has the orange mako with rubber strap for $89. Not sure if that's a deal or not but I got one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Tourbillon sale at Gemnation. Several under $500. I have a black ceramic Spector and love it.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


Very nice. Does Stuhrling use Seagull made movements?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Beau_777 said:


> Very nice. Does Stuhrling use Seagull made movements?


Pretty sure they are Sea-Gull. Also, Gemnation is an AD for Stuhrling so they have factory warranty.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

One thing I learned the hard way with kinetics ( I have a Premier Moonphase, gorgeous watch!) is they really don't do well in a rotation, the need to be worn a lot to keep them charged. They do not charge on a watch winder. I ended up buying a Seiko charger and have to charge it once a month to keep it running. I may look into replacing the capacitor with a battery.

OTOH if it's going to be everyday wear you'll be fine.



Sevenmack said:


> Saw it in person at a store yesterday in Annapolis. It is absolutely gorgeous, almost as lovely as a Cocktail Time. I've been hoping to keep away from making the purchase. But at that price, I may just jump on it.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Northlander said:


> Delivered a few hours ago. I am sorry to hear many orders from others here got cancelled and I feel incredibly lucky I got two KonTiki's for $410 each. And especially the Four Hands. Not sure if it makes any difference but I got these to enjoy and not flip and make a quick profit..
> 
> The regular Date version with white dial didn't have a protective sticker on the back so I am not sure if this is "factory-fresh". But regardless, still an excellent deal. The Four Hands was completely packed in plastic, including the bracelet. Many thanks to the forumer who posted about this deal! :-!


Note my jealousy, the blue one is gorgeous. Wear them in good health!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

A PSA for those who have had their Kontiki orders partially cancelled with other/unwanted items shipped -- *You may be entitled to a gift card for your troubles.*

My particular situation was that I ordered 2 Kontikis, a Hamilton, and a pair of $25 sunglasses to take me over the $1700 order level, then used a $170 off $1700 coupon.

The 3-hand Kontiki got cancelled, and I received a prorated refund of $450. This wasn't going to fly with me, since, if I knew I wasn't going to get it, I would have bought the other Kontiki and the Hamilton, skipped the sunglasses, used the $125 off $1100 coupon and *saved myself $30.*

I called TheWatchery, and explained my math to them. They transferred me to the billing department and Holly at the billing department issued me a gift card for $50, the difference between the full price of the Kontiki and the prorated refund amount. Given that I wanted $30 cash back, $50 towards the next watch purchase is a pretty good outcome. 

That said, I still want a blue-on-white Kontiki 3-hander with the bracelet. Next time, hopefully.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

mis-posted


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Odeen said:


> A PSA for those who have had their Kontiki orders partially cancelled with other/unwanted items shipped -- *You may be entitled to a gift card for your troubles.*
> 
> My particular situation was that I ordered 2 Kontikis, a Hamilton, and a pair of $25 sunglasses to take me over the $1700 order level, then used a $170 off $1700 coupon.
> 
> ...


The Watchery has done right by me in the past, too. They graciously issued me a $100 store credit to price match a drop in price they did after I made a KonTiki purchase during their Holiday Sales. Needless to say, though, I had to be proactive in asking for this (they didn't just reach out to me, LOL!).


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashford has the Edox Les Vauberts Men's Day/Date Automatic Watch (83007-3-NIN) for $572 - $273 off with coupon code *AFFAUTO299* in cart = $299 with free shipping. Befrugal gives an extra 6% back bringing it to $281. Goes for $429+ around the web.

View attachment 7483754


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The ever popular Hamilton Khaki Aviation is back at The Watchery (man, I'm starting to sound like a shill for that site, LOL) for $349.99. BeFrugal $30 coupon and 12% cash back should take it down to $281.60 (not including tax). Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Armand Nicolet SO5 men's automatic dive watch, model T610AGN-AG-G9610, for $749 with coupon code 'AFFARM749'

Titanium case, rubber strap, sapphire crystal, I presume either an ETA2824 or SW200 movement, and 300m water resistance.

That is a very nice-looking watch -- though I think all AN watches are nice-looking. I'm not a fan, however, of day wheels that don't completely switch over from one day to the next, leaving you with, for example, "SDAY WEDN"

I don't see this coupon on the Be Frugal website, but I'd still try for the additional 6% rebate.

Armand Nicolet S05 T610AGN-AG-G9610 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Swiss Army 241373 Men's Officer's Grey Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store - 270$

ETA 2824.2 - with Code STPAT20 - Takes it to 215 and then Befrugal 8% cashback - abt 200$

Swiss Army 241526 Men's Infantry Vintage Grey Dial Black Leather Strap Chronograph Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store - 700$

Valjoux 7750 - with Code STPAT20 - Takes it to 560 and then Befrugal 8% cashback - abt 500$

Sorry can't post links yet...so just google it folks

Would have picked up both if I hadn't already overloaded on other buys...though if you're looking for great deals...this is it.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone order directly from Makara? I ordered a watch a week ago and haven't heard anything, was wondering if they are normally slow responders.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Borealis have a 15% discount store wide using coupon EASTERBUNNY15.

Borealis Watch Company | Store


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> The ever popular Hamilton Khaki Aviation is back at The Watchery (man, I'm starting to sound like a shill for that site, LOL) for $349.99. BeFrugal $30 coupon and 12% cash back should take it down to $281.60 (not including tax). Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


Sold out already.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Anyone order directly from Makara? I ordered a watch a week ago and haven't heard anything, was wondering if they are normally slow responders.


Here's a whole thread about his weak CS.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2481746

This post sums it up well.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=26844450


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

taike said:


> Here's a whole thread about his weak CS.
> Makara & Nadim, please upgrade your CS level
> 
> This post sums it up well.
> UPDATE August 13th: The Official MAKARA Octopus Automatic Diver Pre-Order & GIVEAWAY Thread - Page 383


Well..... great.

I guess if I don't hear from in a day or three I will just cancel and contest the CC charge. Buy elsewhere.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Ashford has the Edox Les Vauberts Men's Day/Date Automatic Watch (83007-3-NIN) for $572 - $273 off with coupon code *AFFAUTO299* in cart = $299 with free shipping. Befrugal gives an extra 6% back bringing it to $281. Goes for $429+ around the web.
> 
> View attachment 7483754


Dang, I've been eyeballing this watch in gold. Looks like the deal is only for stainless.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Anyone order directly from Makara? I ordered a watch a week ago and haven't heard anything, was wondering if they are normally slow responders.


Hi,

You may want to read the thread about the Octopus watch on f74.....

TLDR, a few owners had defective Octopus bezels (sloppy/rusted), no help or warranty from the brand

They are from my hometown but I would not touch them with a barge pole; they won't adress any issues (spare parts or warranty work) on their past models but keep on pumping releases from their other sub brands (Helgray, Rossling).

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Well..... great.
> 
> I guess if I don't hear from in a day or three I will just cancel and contest the CC charge. Buy elsewhere.


+1. Beat me to it.

I'd cancel that and buy something with some kind of warranty. I'd get an Invicta or Stuhrling over that.

S.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Well..... great.
> 
> I guess if I don't hear from in a day or three I will just cancel and contest the CC charge. Buy elsewhere.


If you're looking to go bronze, the Borealis Batial is nice with the current 15% off coupon, although it does wear a lot smaller than the Makara.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
Look and see..

http://m.thewatchery.com/results.as...tm_campaign=EML_TW_160318BRANDSLC?link=banner


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Cool story bro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Affordable doesn't mean crappy, not by a long shot. If you participated in this thread you'd know that.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Hold value??? No watch is going to hold any value, sorry. Unless you have an uber-rare limited release or a heirloom Rolex your grandpa gave you, they are always going down. These Breitlings are almost always discounted, a sure way to lose money if you want to get one and flip it after a few months.

S.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Are you calling the KonTiki crappy?!!!?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> http://m.thewatchery.com/results.as...tm_campaign=EML_TW_160318BRANDSLC?link=banner


Fantastic recommendations! They speak volumes. I'll be sure to note your valuable contribution to this thread.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


The Eternas look better than any of those Breitlings, can be sold for hundreds of dollars in profits, and will also last a lifetime.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't afford to be kewl. :-s


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

I love this thread not only for the awesome contributors that provide fantastic deals but also for the entertainment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

T-hunter said:


>


Shirley FTW


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one is tempting me ... Raymond Weil Don Giovanni Cosi Grande auto chrono. With coupon code ''SPRINGLUX90" and the Be Frugal rebate it comes out to $800 even. From what I can gather, it's got a 51-ruby 2824 movement with a Dubois Dupraz chrono enhancement. It beats the next-best price, at Jet, by $278.

Raymond Weil 4878-STC-00268 Watches,Men's Don Giovanni Auto Chrono Black Genuine Leather Two-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Raymond Weil Automatic Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


I'm sure everyone on the Breitling forum will find that helpful. Perhaps you can start a "Heads-up" thread there.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> http://m.thewatchery.com/results.as...tm_campaign=EML_TW_160318BRANDSLC?link=banner


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Hang on, why can't it be posted here? This is not a "cheap crappy brands only" heads up forum. It's a heads up forum for quality discounted pieces and garbage pieces.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Hang on, why can't it be posted here? This is not a "cheap crappy brands only" heads up forum. It's a heads up forum for quality discounted pieces and garbage pieces.


You're free to post what you like, and we're free to call you out for being a jumped-up douchenozzle for using terms like 'cheap crappy brands' and 'garbage pieces'.

It's a very equitable arrangement.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Oh and BTW, I am not Schilling. The link is straight out of my email inbox from Jomadeals.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> BTW, I am not Schilling.


 ?


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

I mean the watchery lol. I get so many emails lol. 
Yes and I own an Invicta it's a fun big watch but it is a piece of crap lol. JMHO


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Hang on, why can't it be posted here? This is not a "cheap crappy brands only" heads up forum. It's a heads up forum for quality discounted pieces and garbage pieces.


Keep digging that hole, newbie, keep digging...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Oh and BTW, I am not Schilling.


This isn't you?


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

And I own a Seiko too. Nothing wrong with crap watches as long as you know they are crap. You can wrap .... in gold leaf but it's still crap right? Lol


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey how did you get my pic?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going to copy this post and use it the next time I visit any of doc's threads.



papa_E said:


> I love this thread not only for the awesome contributors that provide fantastic deals but also for the entertainment.
> 
> View attachment 7485722
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Oh and BTW, I am not Schilling.


Ya don't say?

EDIT: Dang it, uvalaw! Jinx!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Oh and BTW, I am not Schilling.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Hey how did you get my pic?


Oh man... So many hilarious but inappropriate replies possible.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

All these 3,302 posts may say otherwise.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html



sweetswisssteel said:


> I mean the watchery lol. I get so many emails lol.
> Yes and I own an Invicta it's a fun big watch but it is a piece of crap lol. JMHO


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Here's a pic of the typical piece advertised here


It must be uncomfortable being so thoroughly full of the typical piece advertised here.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Oh and BTW, I am not Schilling.


Okay. So are you Mel Hall?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Everyone, please stop feeding the troll


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

I just honestly think if you are prepared to spend 5000 on 10 el cheapo watches then why not spend half that on a quality Swiss brand on sale like Breitling or Omega? Doesn't anybody out there agree with moi?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I just honestly think if you are prepared to spend 5000 on 10 el cheapo watches then why not spend half that on a quality Swiss brand on sale like Breitling or Omega? Doesn't anybody out there agree with moi?


I am a big proponent of consolidating to nicer watches, but I don't agree with you.
Breitling does make a few nice watches (around once every eight years) but those are certainly not among them, and not deals either. Just gaudy, and a ticking money pit.​


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Breitling holding value ??? BUAHAHHA-HA-HA-HA-HAAAAA


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Instead of 5000 on 10 crap watches then why not 1 minty Rolex from Bobs watches? Is Rolex gaudy? Lol


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Here's a pic of the typical piece advertised here


You would know, I guess...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I just honestly think if you are prepared to spend 5000 on 10 el cheapo watches then why not spend half that on a quality Swiss brand on sale like Breitling or Omega? Doesn't anybody out there agree with moi?


NO !

If you like to spend thousands just for a name on a dial , go ahead, it's your money.....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Just read all your posts on WUS. You image is a direct reflection of your contributions to WUS since joining in Jan.



sweetswisssteel said:


> Here's a pic of the typical piece advertised here


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

If you buy Breitling on sale then over time you will do better than buying Seiko, Invicta, Davidoff, Hamilton etc etc


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> If you buy Breitling on sale then over time you will do better than buying Seiko, Invicta, Davidoff, Hamilton etc etc


If you have a fetish for wrist mirrors maybe.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow you read all my posts. Cool. There's 5 mins of your life you ain't getting back. Lol. Thanks for being a fan. I'll send you a sticker lol


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of 5000 on 10 crap watches then why not 1 minty Rolex from Bobs watches? Is Rolex gaudy? Lol


You're just sour as you are not in the US to take advantage of all these Eterna deals.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> I just honestly think if you are prepared to spend 5000 on 10 el cheapo watches then why not spend half that on a quality Swiss brand on sale like Breitling or Omega? Doesn't anybody out there agree with moi?


Who said the guys here don't own those brands??? :-s





I enjoy many brands. I just love watches... noob.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Wanted to share this for those of you who asked about how the cash back sites work:

WorldofWatches Affiliate Program | WorldofWatches | US

That may give a hint.

I just saw this watch drop $10:

Women's Artena Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches

bought it for my lady, she likes roman numerals and you really can't go wrong with that one IMO


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Do you recognize this post? This sounds like a reasonable guy to me.

"OK I will be quiet until I have earned the right to post an opinion. Sorry sir I didn't mean to offend anyone. "

I suggest hanging out on F71 for a while and learning what it is all about before defecating all over the place.



sweetswisssteel said:


> Wow you read all my posts. Cool. There's 5 mins of your life you ain't getting back. Lol. Thanks for being a fan. I'll send you a sticker lol


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

horonewbie said:


> Swiss Army 241373 Men's Officer's Grey Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store - 270$
> 
> ETA 2824.2 - with Code STPAT20 - Takes it to 215 and then Befrugal 8% cashback - abt 200$
> 
> ...


Ignore the troll, get back to the deals. This one hasn't gotten the attention it deserves, a nice looking Victorinox auto for $200 is fantastic.


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Wanted to share this for those of you who asked about how the cash back sites work:
> 
> WorldofWatches Affiliate Program | WorldofWatches | US
> 
> ...


Huh? $10? Lies you meant $100 right? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Oranges said:


> Huh? $10? Lies you meant $100 right? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant that it dropped $10 dollars more to $110 total - coupons - cash back


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Clearance watches back in stock at Christopher Ward.

C60 Trident GMT 38mm green bezel, and C11 Titanium Extreme 1000.

Sorry no links, but working from my phone.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Here's a pic of the typical piece advertised here


This reminded me of an interesting video I saw of a monkey getting overly excited with all the attention the audience has given it. I actually looked it over and found it:





Your argument didn't start out too bad, it got a bit of attention, but before anyone could take you seriously you suddenly brought feces to the table.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

For anyone into inexpensive thin time pieces, Daniel Wellington white dialed watch w/ blue/white NATO on sale for $69.99 (cheapest I've seen ever). Shipping is $5.99 but coupon EMAIL5 will take $5 off, so final price will be $70.98. Not bad for a nice looking inexpensive well made dress/casual watch.
Daniel Wellington Classic Glasgow Eggshell White Dial Blue and White Nylon Men's Watch 0204DW - Daniel Wellington - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

View attachment 7486666

View attachment 7486674


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Daniel57 said:


> Ignore the troll, get back to the deals. This one hasn't gotten the attention it deserves, a nice looking Victorinox auto for $200 is fantastic.


http://www.discountwatchstore.com/p...stainless-steel-bracelet-automatic-watch.html








STPAT20


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Actually the pic I posted was plastic dog poo. So my point was that most of watches deals here are essentially mass produced replicas masquerading as genuine brands.
They are all just legal knock offs and why don't people just buy the one iconic watch per genre? 
Then some other dude was saying my Breitling link and bobs watches was overpriced but he did not post an alternative source for discounted Breitling or Rolex's. 
It's really snobbery in reverse. People would not buy the Rolex look a like divers watches if not for Rolex. Nor would they buy the Breitling or Omega look a likes if not for the original iconic watches.
So why not just save the money and buy the icon? 
Sure some people would buy both but they are probably rich and lonely people who are trying to fill that dark addictive hole in their souls. Peace out peeps. Fan mail always welcome.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Invicta 17313 [40mm 200m WR] for *$50* from TheWatchery's eBay account [11 sold today].

Cheapest price online is $70 from a website called SmartBargains

*LINK HERE*

*MORE PHOTOS OF WATCH AND PHOTO SOURCE HERE*


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Actually the pic I posted was plastic dog poo. So my point was that most of watches deals here are essentially mass produced replicas masquerading as genuine brands.
> They are all just legal knock offs and why don't people just buy the one iconic watch per genre?
> Then some other dude was saying my Breitling link and bobs watches was overpriced but he did not post an alternative source for discounted Breitling or Rolex's.
> It's really snobbery in reverse. People would not buy the Rolex look a like divers watches if not for Rolex. Nor would they buy the Breitling or Omega look a likes if not for the original iconic watches.
> ...


You seem to be awfully concerned with what other people do with their money


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

horonewbie said:


> Swiss Army 241373 Men's Officer's Grey Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store - 270$
> 
> ETA 2824.2 - with Code STPAT20 - Takes it to 215 and then Befrugal 8% cashback - abt 200$
> 
> ...


Man.. Thanks A LOT for this post. <3


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Actually the pic I posted was plastic dog poo. So my point was that most of watches deals here are essentially mass produced replicas masquerading as genuine brands.
> They are all just legal knock offs and why don't people just buy the one iconic watch per genre?
> Then some other dude was saying my Breitling link and bobs watches was overpriced but he did not post an alternative source for discounted Breitling or Rolex's.
> It's really snobbery in reverse. People would not buy the Rolex look a like divers watches if not for Rolex. Nor would they buy the Breitling or Omega look a likes if not for the original iconic watches.
> ...


There's no point in arguing. No one is taking you seriously because you basically degraded yourself by bringing a photo of feces in here. In other words, you've got bigger problems than people's tastes in watches.


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been a long time thread reader, and finally took the plunge to buy a nice new watch for my wife on our wedding anniversary.

Many thanks to everyone, especially the OP, for all the guidance.

I even had a crack at a photo...

She loves the watch BTW.

View attachment 7487010


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluefly delivered my filler. Pretty cool looking slate beer coasters. It doesn't look like they charged me for shipping, so at least they were cheap.

View attachment 7487170


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

For about 1/2 the price of one of those "famous-brand" watches, I got these 4 watches by just having some patience and following the leads in these bargain threads. I could afford one of those more expensive watches but these give me much more satisfaction. The thrill of the deal is actually a lot of fun as well. These were about $2,000 combined and you would probably pay more than $4,000 at regular (grey) market prices.

The value of the watch isn't really important in these threads. 50% off a $200 watch can be more exciting for a watch enthusiast with a limited budget than 20% off a $2,000 watch for someone with a larger budget.

If Breitling, Rolex or Omega does it for you, by all means buy one of those. I find these lesser known brands just as interesting and better value.

It helps I am single and don't have a CFO to answer to.. :-d I have been trying to find deals to share as well but many posters here are too quick finding them before I can!

Thanks all for finding and sharing these great deals! :-!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey, I actually like those slate coasters!

Look at the lengths of snooping I do to bring you bros deals ... there's a site out of Germany called, ahem, Mechanikuhrenkabinett, that has some good deals on Swiss automatic/hand-wind watches I've never seen (in the case of the Epos) or even heard of before (in the case of the Pierre Chatelains). These deals are if you check out using PayPal.

*Epos EP-5.3283-56*
Hand-winding rectangular dress watch with Peseux 7046, 17-jewel movement.
Display caseback, curved sapphire crystal, silver guilloche dial
€368.70 (about *$415.45*) delivered to U.S.

*Pierre Chatelain pilot/vintage military-looking model*, #PC-5.3244-24
ETA2824 movement, 36mm case for your smaller-wristed types or those who like classic sizes
Display caseback, sapphire crystal
€285.27 delivered to U.S. (about* $321.44*)

*Pierre Chatelain tonneau style*, Model PC-6.9023-24
ETA2824, curved sapphire crystal, display case back
€330.78 delivered to U.S. (about *$372.72*)

They have other watches, including a nice line of Atlantics and something called Auguste Reymond that look pretty good, and also have a "5% off at checkout, plus another 5% off if you use PayPal" deal on them. But I'm not sure how great those other prices are. These are the ones that caught my eye. Something different, but with quality movements/materials.

Mechanikuhrenkabinett - Pierre Ch?telain,Epos,Mechanikuhrenkabinett,EPOS,Automatikuhr,Mechanikuhr,Handaufzuguhr,Weihnachtsge


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Actually the pic I posted was plastic dog poo. So my point was that most of watches deals here are essentially mass produced replicas masquerading as genuine brands.
> They are all just legal knock offs and why don't people just buy the one iconic watch per genre?
> Then some other dude was saying my Breitling link and bobs watches was overpriced but he did not post an alternative source for discounted Breitling or Rolex's.
> It's really snobbery in reverse. People would not buy the Rolex look a like divers watches if not for Rolex. Nor would they buy the Breitling or Omega look a likes if not for the original iconic watches.
> ...


You do know that rolex, breitling and omega are only mid level watches....

There is a whole high end level too!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> You do know that rolex, breitling and omega are only mid level watches....
> 
> There is a whole high end level too!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Yes but those high end are not featured on roadside billboards nor James Bond movies, so how would he know about them ?? :think: ;-)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

taike said:


> http://www.discountwatchstore.com/p...stainless-steel-bracelet-automatic-watch.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Picked this one up. don't really need it but at the price even if I don't gel I'll get my money back.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Daniel57 said:


> Ignore the troll, get back to the deals. This one hasn't gotten the attention it deserves, a nice looking Victorinox auto for $200 is fantastic.


I posted the same deal for about $25 less just 2 days ago. I think discount watch store raised their price on that watch, it was $238.

Still even at $200, i agree good price

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> You do know that rolex, breitling and omega are only mid level watches....
> 
> There is a whole high end level too!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Yes, why in the world would anybody buy a bunch of crappy Breitlings and Omegas when they can have one Patek Phillipe????

https://www.truefacet.com/pre-owned...gle_shopping&gclid=CLXEyLvey8sCFYI9gQodvH8C1A


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Was at work and tried to pick up the C60 Trident GMT. Filled everything out and but couldnt pay because they don't accept AMEX. By the time i made it home about an hour later to try with another card, item out of stock.That sucked. Especially since it would've been about $435 delivered. :-|

That said, thanks for posting such an awesome deal :-!



bkscott said:


> Clearance watches back in stock at Christopher Ward.
> 
> C60 Trident GMT 38mm green bezel, and C11 Titanium Extreme 1000.
> 
> Sorry no links, but working from my phone.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> This reminded me of an interesting video I saw of a monkey getting overly excited with all the attention the audience has given it. I actually looked it over and found it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This clip reminds me of the occasional astroturfers that hurl their wears at us on this thread.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Northlander said:


> The thrill of the deal is actually a lot of fun as well. These were about $2,000 combined and you would probably pay more than $4,000 at regular (grey) market prices.
> 
> The value of the watch isn't really important in these threads. 50% off a $200 watch can be more exciting for a watch enthusiast with a limited budget than 20% off a $2,000 watch for someone with a larger budget.


[This is a general statement about the concept of the deal and not a specific rebuttal of northlander's post]

Let's not fool ourselves into believing that the constant fire sales on Kontikis, alpinas, jean Richard, or Edox(s), etc... hasn't reduced the market value of these watches in general. The days of Kontikis selling on the forum for $1000+ dollars are over. Will you lose money on one of these $400 Kontikis bought recently? Probably not. BUT the "deal" is not as good as we think and every subsequent new "deal" only reduces the value of the previous one.

There is a reason that Seiko Tunas that are several years old still sell for 90% of their current market price. In some cases they sell for more than their original retail prices. Why? Seiko is not doing fire sales on Tunas. Rolex is much of the same animal as Seiko in that regard.

I won't buy Momentum anymore because of this very issue.

As always its your money and you should buy what you like but if you are rationalizing the purchase because of the deal and you just bought a watch for 75% off the market price (what a great deal)......then you may want to take a closer look at what the true value of your deal really is......psst.....you've just lowered the market price.

The longer i am a WIS the more closely i look at a new purchase no matter how good the deal. I find that micros are losing their appeal as well.

In full disclosure i tried to buy a KonTiki in this recent sale. But i also figured the best i could exect to get on resale was $600 given the recent pricing trends. In other words i was buying a $600 to $700 watch for $400 not a $1500 watch for $400.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not sure anyone cares, but to update my white dress watch saga ... I found a seller selling the Epos model I liked for a few hundred less via Rakuten, so cancelled the eBay order. But then the Rakuten guy only would accept a bank transfer for money, not Paypal or a credit card. I wasn't comfortable with that, took all of this as a sign, and went with the Sea-Gull model from good-stuffs. I've dealt with Jun Liao before and had a good experience; he's well-regarded here on the boards. As far as the "bargain," I believe this is the cheapest this watch can be found on the 'Net:
> 
> Sea-Gull 816.362 classic dress watch in white & silver 28800 high frequency automatic movement


How much is it? I cannot open the link. 
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Actually blah blah blah


Please just go away


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> How much is it? I cannot open the link.
> Thanks.


$229

It has their "hi-beat" ST2130 movement in it, that has some fans. So, we'll see.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Damn this forum.

I couldn't miss the C11 Titanium again.

I am now $600 lighter.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> I posted the same deal for about $25 less just 2 days ago.


Yes, you did... *facepalm*
Not sure how I missed that.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Momentum Logic SS 42 Steel 1M-SP10B0 for US$69.88 plus delivery.
Better photos here.
Screw down crown, solid links and endpieces. Diameter - 42mm. Thickness - 8.5mm. 100 metres water resistant.








The bracelet on it's own from Momentum is US$60.00.


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

papa_E said:


> I love this thread not only for the awesome contributors that provide fantastic deals but also for the entertainment.


Vulture pecking order. If a turkey comes along and pretends to be vulture and gets near the carcass of a KonTiki offering we may get to see some flapping, a lot of gobble gobble and a volume of lost feathers.

BTW, congratulations to all the new KonTiki owners and pics, nice pieces, I hope they bring pleasure! They look very handsome.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?


Pardon my lateness to the party but I just have to say for the price of just one of these so-called crappy pieces, I can buy a Casio sport watch with a dozen spares, and with my Radio Shack Battery Club card, my watches will last a lifetime and retain their value. And for the price of a Breitling, I can sit in a shallow bath of these Casios. I rest my case.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

taike said:


> http://www.discountwatchstore.com/p...stainless-steel-bracelet-automatic-watch.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick note re this - DWS lists this watch as 45mm, but just found out it's actually 40mm. Suits me fine, better in fact, but for the big wristers out there, be aware.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Actually the pic I posted was plastic dog poo. So my point was that most of watches deals here are essentially mass produced replicas masquerading as genuine brands.
> They are all just legal knock offs and why don't people just buy the one iconic watch per genre?
> Then some other dude was saying my Breitling link and bobs watches was overpriced but he did not post an alternative source for discounted Breitling or Rolex's.
> It's really snobbery in reverse. People would not buy the Rolex look a like divers watches if not for Rolex. Nor would they buy the Breitling or Omega look a likes if not for the original iconic watches.
> ...


The first time you crapped in this thread, I wrote it off as a stupid n00b mistake. Now this is the second time, which makes you just plain stupid. Do you honestly think that most of us hanging here in Affordables are spending time down here to get a Breitling or Rolex? Well, we aren't. There are other subforums for that.

You'll find that most of us here own multiple high end pieces. We hang here for variety and fun. We also hang here to avoid the horologically challenged in the Breitling and Rolex forums that think those are the pinnacle of respectable brands. Every now and then one of them wonders in F71 and takes a dump, much like you are now.

Post less, lurk more, and you might learn a thing or two. Maybe you'll even learn enough to stop sounding like a blithering idiot every time you post.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Let's not fool ourselves into believing that the constant fire sales on Kontikis, alpinas, jean Richard, or Edox(s), etc... hasn't reduced the market value of these watches in general.


I don't think anyone's fooling themselves. TBQH as a consumer I can only see prices coming down as a positive.



> There is a reason that Seiko Tunas that are several years old still sell for 90% of their current market price.


Because their RRP/MSRP is closer to their actual value than anything with "Swiss" written on the dial?



> As always its your money and you should buy what you like but if you are rationalizing the purchase because of the deal and you just bought a watch for 75% off the market price (what a great deal)......then you may want to take a closer look at what the true value of your deal really is......


Agreed



> psst.....you've just lowered the market price.


Excellent!



> In full disclosure i tried to buy a KonTiki in this recent sale. But i also figured the best i could exect to get on resale was $600 given the recent pricing trends. In other words i was buying a $600 to $700 watch for $400 not a $1500 watch for $400.


IMO if they can afford to sell it new for $400, it never was a $1500 watch, or a $700 one. It was a $400 watch being sold for $700 or $1500.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> [This is a general statement about the concept of the deal and not a specific rebuttal of northlander's post]
> 
> Let's not fool ourselves into believing that the constant fire sales on Kontikis, alpinas, jean Richard, or Edox(s), etc... hasn't reduced the market value of these watches in general. The days of Kontikis selling on the forum for $1000+ dollars are over. Will you lose money on one of these $400 Kontikis bought recently? Probably not. BUT the "deal" is not as good as we think and every subsequent new "deal" only reduces the value of the previous one.


Thus is how I feel about the recent rash of CW sales - the value to me of a CW is now at least half retail minus maybe another 30% second hand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

taike said:


> http://www.discountwatchstore.com/p...stainless-steel-bracelet-automatic-watch.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap. Been wanting to get of these for a while. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

Solid gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual under $5,500

https://www.bobswatches.com/vintage-rolex-oyster-perpetual-yellow-gold.html


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Quick note re this - DWS lists this watch as 45mm, but just found out it's actually 40mm. Suits me fine, better in fact, but for the big wristers out there, be aware.


This VSA 241373 is really inviting me to buy one. But my VSA Maverick GS red bezel only arrived on Wednesday. I see that the 241373 is price-matched at Amazon.com and when I searched Amazon offered me an extra $50 off for signing up to their credit card, which may be worthwhile for some.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Solid gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual under $5,500
> 
> https://www.bobswatches.com/vintage-rolex-oyster-perpetual-yellow-gold.html


At $5,500, the **** you posted looks more attractive.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Solid gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual under $5,500
> 
> https://www.bobswatches.com/vintage-rolex-oyster-perpetual-yellow-gold.html


I'm sorry but that's just an ugly watch!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

eljay said:


> IMO if they can afford to sell it new for $400, it never was a $1500 watch, or a $700 one. It was a $400 watch being sold for $700 or $1500.


Sorry to be the wet blanket here, but if they actually sold (and sold well early enough) for $1500 at one point in time, then it indeed was a $1500 watch. The market sets the price/value of the watch.

Now fast forward a few years since these have been out, and the market is again responding. By now the stock has probably been fully "written off" from an accounting point of view, and anything you get in a fire-sale is 100% profit on Eterna's books. Manufacturing companies do this all the time, and the mistake is not in initial valuation, but in over-estimating how many to produce for this stage of the product life cycle.

Having said that, I would agree that it is not a $1500 watch right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

The Watches may not sell for $1,500 now, but if you intend on keeping it. You are getting a very well made watch from a respected manufacturer. It may not have one of their in house movements, but fit and finish is there. The only ones making a mistake in getting a JR or Kontiki are the flippers trying to make a profit........


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Solid gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual under $5,500
> 
> https://www.bobswatches.com/vintage-rolex-oyster-perpetual-yellow-gold.html


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Gazza74 said:


> Sorry to be the wet blanket here, but if they actually sold (and sold well early enough) for $1500 at one point in time, then it indeed was a $1500 watch. The market sets the price/value of the watch.
> 
> Now fast forward a few years since these have been out, and the market is again responding. By now the stock has probably been fully "written off" from an accounting point of view, and anything you get in a fire-sale is 100% profit on Eterna's books. Manufacturing companies do this all the time, and the mistake is not in initial valuation, but in over-estimating how many to produce for this stage of the product life cycle.
> 
> Having said that, I would agree that it is not a $1500 watch right now.


This is true. The version of othe KonTiki date now on sale were first introduced in 2009, according to ablogtowatch. The version that replaced it debuted last year, I think. At this point, for Eterna, getting rid of old stock doesn't necessarily affect price for the new version. Besides as value buyers and collectors, we wouldn't have paid full price for a KonTiki in the first place. Hell, we wouldn't even pay full price for a Rolex.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

In case you missed the KONTKI DEAL like I did. Perhaps this might, in a dark room , be some measure of compensation.

Rare black Shanghai 8120 reissue nostalgic mechanical hand-winding wrist watch


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Solid gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual under $5,500
> 
> https://www.bobswatches.com/vintage-rolex-oyster-perpetual-yellow-gold.html


The gaudiest and tackiest thing you can WASTE $5K on ??? No wonder your other posts feature a turd in them, you can't tell the difference....


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I believe that the Eternas that went on sale are all discontinued models. Not sure where they are coming from at this point but I bought mine thinking that 1) I could probably flip it for an extra $100 if I didn't like it, but no more 2) this is a brand that is not well represented in my country and 3) getting service for anything that my local watch tech can't fix is a dicey proposition at best. Given all of that, I was drawn to the Kontiki because it seemed like a rare, nice quality watch with it's own style and great reviews. The only other watch like that that I have bought sight unseen was the Seiko Cocktail Time and I love that watch. WUS and this thread haven't failed me yet. I feel I'm getting a tremendous amount of value from my time here. By the way, I'm not adverse to dropping some cash on a higher end watch that people recognize but anyone can do that. Please keep the affordable deals coming.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking Hamilton for $370 before coupons and cashback.

Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

2 tone gold/ss Rolex Daytona under $10k box and papers.

https://www.crownandcaliber.com/collections/spring-cleaning/rolex-daytona-116523-cap11359


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sweetswisssteel said:


> 2 tone gold/ss Rolex Daytona under $10k box and papers.
> 
> https://www.crownandcaliber.com/collections/spring-cleaning/rolex-daytona-116523-cap11359


Strike 2

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

sweetswisssteel said:


> 2 tone gold/ss Rolex Daytona under $10k box and papers.
> 
> https://www.crownandcaliber.com/collections/spring-cleaning/rolex-daytona-116523-cap11359


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Strike 2
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think this may be who we are dealing with.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> In case you missed the KONTKI DEAL like I did. Perhaps this might, in a dark room , be some measure of compensation.
> 
> Rare black Shanghai 8120 reissue nostalgic mechanical hand-winding wrist watch


I grabbed this outta curiosity. Looking for a nice steel bracelet to go with it.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

ninjastyle said:


> Snap. Been wanting to get of these for a while. Thanks for posting.


I sized this watch for a coworker and it is definitely 40mm and you will probably won't beat the value you get for the price you pay on any Victorinox. Even the watch snob (for what its worth) gives them a mild endorsement.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> I think this may be who we are dealing with.


The sad thing about this is that it is one of us regulars doing this out of boredom or pure trolling. There is no chance in hell that a lurker or outsider picked up on some of the deals he mentioned instantly. What tipped me off was him mentioning Davidoff. That is a brand that only myself and a handful of others have mentioned/posted here and it is barely mentioned. Sad


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> In case you missed the KONTKI DEAL like I did. Perhaps this might, in a dark room , be some measure of compensation.
> 
> Rare black Shanghai 8120 reissue nostalgic mechanical hand-winding wrist watch


Time Bum did a good write up on this watch. 
http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/02/shanghai-8120-reissue.html?m=1


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Bulova Accutron II Spaceview Watch*

$209 + 3.75 s/h on massdrop
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutronii-spaceview-watch

Also what looks like some nice leather straps with choice of stitching colors.

$26 +$2.75 s/h

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/popov-leather-watch-straps


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Alansmithee said:


> Thus is how I feel about the recent rash of CW sales - the value to me of a CW is now at least half retail minus maybe another 30% second hand.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IMHO that's a bit different. Supposedly they only got rid of the end of line stocks. I really wanted the blue bezel/black dial C60 but that never went on sale. The only ones on sale were the red bezel/white dial and the green bezel with white and black dial.

So the other ones should keep their value and if you want a green or red/white one you're out of luck unless someone sells one to you.

Those Kontikis are still in stock for their regular price.

Just my two cents.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Men's Pontos Reserve De Marche Auto Black Gen. Leather & Dial SS | World of Watches

Dropped to $899 before coupons. Nice price


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

phuchmileif said:


> Damn this forum.
> 
> I couldn't miss the C11 Titanium again.
> 
> I am now $600 lighter.


I know...I was hoping it would be sold out by this morning, but it's still showing in stock! Damn...less than $800 CDN for COSC, titanium, 1000M water resistance. Must...not...give...in!


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

Many thanks for the note on the Eterna Madison with the 3505 movement (although I really don't care for the dial emblem). I'm sorry that I missed it, but I guess we'll see if the email notification of "back in stock" ever arrives.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> I know...I was hoping it would be sold out by this morning, but it's still showing in stock! Damn...less than $800 CDN for COSC, titanium, 1000M water resistance. Must...not...give...in!


The thing I personally don't like about this is..."CHR.WARD"...If they had a symbol instead of that huge font, I'd probably have already snagged one of these. I just can't get past that one thing though.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

* MOST DEFINITELY NOT A DEAL!!!!*

Eterna Kontiki Automatic Date with Bracelet MSRP $3500 10 Pics | eBay

Eterna Kontiki Automatic Date with Bracelet MSRP $3500 10 Pics | eBay

Eterna Kontiki Four Hands Black Dial 1592 41 41 0217 MSRP $3995 10 Pics | eBay

This "watch collector" has just listed three Kontikis on eBay. $1100 for the dates and $1400 for the Four-hands.

Wonder where he got them.


----------



## pigeonbomb (Feb 15, 2016)

Amazon has the Seiko 5 SNK809 for $59.98. I thought the black dials sold for around $80? Maybe I'm wrong. Love the watch though.

Link here


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh yeah. This self proclaimed "collector" is undoubtledly a troll of this forum (supposedly, he "contributes" here, too). He's grabbed up multiple quantities during the last few Christopher Ward and KonTiki deals and has 'em on eBay at a substantial markup before you can blink an eye. Listen, I'm all for turning a profit and if this guy has the means and time to do it, then more power to him. What I don't appreciate is the plate of BS he's dishing out in his listings.



Barry S said:


> * MOST DEFINITELY NOT A DEAL!!!!*
> 
> Eterna Kontiki Automatic Date with Bracelet MSRP $3500 10 Pics | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> The thing I personally don't like about this is..."CHR.WARD"...If they had a symbol instead of that huge font, I'd probably have already snagged one of these. I just can't get past that one thing though.
> 
> Edited for spelling.


This is exactly my thought. Having an unknown man's name on my wrist doesn't exactly speak volumes of my self-respect... This is IMO regardless of the brand's quality, because at the end of the day the brand heritage is going back to its name, and the original founder [namely Christopher Ward] had enough narcissism to find his own name more important than anything else in naming the establishment.

Aaaand also because it's two words lol.

Apologies if this offends anyone. This is merely an opinion.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh yeah. This self proclaimed "collector" is undoubtledly a troll of this forum (supposedly, he "contributes" here, too). He's grabbed up multiple quantities during the last few Christopher Ward and KonTiki deals and has 'em on eBay at a substantial markup before you can blink an eye. Listen, I'm all for turning a profit and if this guy has the means and time to do it, then more power to him. What I don't appreciate is the plate of BS he's dishing out in his listings.


Yes, I've been watching his listings for some time and always suspected. Same stock photo of the warranty card on all of his Eterna listings with the dealer name blocked out. I'll bet it says SWI.

I also have no problem with a true hobbyist making a profit but I must admit I'd be a bit bitter if mine was among the cancelled orders.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not offended in the least! But by that logic, would you never own a Ford, Dodge, Porsche, Ferrari, etc? Or not fly in a Boeing? Or eat at a Smith & Wollensky (delicious, BTW!)? Hopefully, you see my point, in that I personally don't see anything wrong with mixing a little narcissism with entrepreneurism!



shmaiz3r said:


> This is exactly my thought. Having an unknown man's name on my wrist doesn't exactly speak volumes of my self-respect... This is IMO regardless of the brand's quality, because at the end of the day the brand heritage is going back to its name, and the original founder [namely Christopher Ward] had enough narcissism to find his own name more important than anything else in naming the establishment.
> 
> Aaaand also because it's two words lol.
> 
> Apologies if this offends anyone. This is merely an opinion.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Yes, I've been watching his listings for some time and always suspected. Same stock photo of the warranty card on all of his Eterna listings with the dealer name blocked out. I'll bet it says SWI.
> 
> I also have no problem with a true hobbyist making a profit but I must admit I'd be a bit bitter if mine was among the cancelled orders.


I honestly don't care what the guy does and if he makes a living like that, then so be it . What really upsets and angers me is that we are all in this as a hobby, helping each other out. As you stated, some people that would've actually worn the watch got their orders cancelled because of the practice. On top of that, I don't know what adjective to use to describe this part but man, how can people fall for that in 2016!? A simple google search tells you that it was going for $499 somewhere else and you paid $1,000 on eBay? Never seizes to amaze me...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

6pm has the highly regarded Momentum Torpedo for $45.99. I picked one up last year from Amazon for around the same price, maybe a couple of dollars more and it is rock solid. This one looks like it comes on rubber than than the usual nylon strap. Hurry, one left. 








http://www.6pm.com/product/8423215/color/3


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Solid gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual under $5,500
> 
> https://www.bobswatches.com/vintage-rolex-oyster-perpetual-yellow-gold.html





sweetswisssteel said:


> 2 tone gold/ss Rolex Daytona under $10k box and papers.
> 
> https://www.crownandcaliber.com/collections/spring-cleaning/rolex-daytona-116523-cap11359


I appreciate that you're posting "deals", however if you think they're appropriate for posting in _this_ specific thread, then I respectfully suggest that you've seriously misunderstood the underlying concept of the "Affordables" sub-forum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Oh yeah. This self proclaimed "collector" is undoubtledly a troll of this forum (supposedly, he "contributes" here, too). He's grabbed up multiple quantities during the last few Christopher Ward and KonTiki deals and has 'em on eBay at a substantial markup before you can blink an eye. Listen, I'm all for turning a profit and if this guy has the means and time to do it, then more power to him. What I don't appreciate is the plate of BS he's dishing out in his listings.


On the other hand, a truly respected and contributing member (*uvalaw2005* ) has just listed these two at quite fair prices -- prices I would not hesitate to pay had I missed out on the original deal.

Eterna Kontiki Automatic ETA Valjoux 7750 Chronograph 1240 41 63 1184 BNIB | eBay

Eterna Kontiki Date Automatic Watch Black 1220 41 43 1184 Brand New in Box | eBay


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

sweetswisssteel said:


> Instead of buying 5 crappy pieces on sale why not buy 1 quality piece that will hold value and last a lifetime?
> Look and see..
> 
> Breitling, TheWatchery.com, Breitling Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


If you need to ask that question and consider the watches here as "crappy", you just don't get the whole "watch collecting" thing whatsoever. Your statement reminds me of an old girlfriend that was totally naive about watches that told me she was going to buy me a watch for Christmas but she noticed that I already had one.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Not a bargain.. 
Got a mild heart attack after seeing below in my inbox...from sigmatime but alas the listing could never be found...hopefully there's a lucky soul ([email protected]) got this due to possibly a listing error...

View attachment 7493130


View attachment 7493138


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not offended in the least! But by that logic, would you never own a Ford, Dodge, Porsche, Ferrari, etc? Or not fly in a Boeing? Or eat at a Smith & Wollensky (delicious, BTW!)? Hopefully, you see my point, in that I personally don't see anything wrong with mixing a little narcissism with entrepreneurism!


Wearing a watch is not like hiring a service or riding a vehicle... I believe that the watch on your wrist gives off character more than any other thing you choose to wear or use... Because let's face it, all watches will perform the same, and all will look relatively pleasant-looking, but it's the make and the heritage and the ATTITUDE of the watch that really gives it weight and worth.. This doesn't apply directly on vehicles and restaurants, because those VARY in reality, and the decision in picking one of these depends on actual logic and purpose [most of the times I hope].

Now, 'choosing' to wear an unknown man's name on my wrist isn't exactly like choosing BOEING to fly over the seas, or eating at Smith & Wollensky which is delicious like you said.

This was too long of an opinion admittedly, but I think the nature of its essence needed it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tissotguy said:


> Not a bargain..
> Got a mild heart attack after seeing below in my inbox...from sigmatime but alas the listing could never be found...hopefully there's a lucky soul ([email protected]) got this due to possibly a listing error...
> 
> View attachment 7493130
> ...


Speaking of missed deals, this was a nice one. I tried to sign up for their email list, and it keeps giving me an error. I've even ordered from them before and don't get their emails.

Glycine Airman Chronograph 3 Timezones Blue Automatic Men's Watch 3840.18


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

heady91 said:


> IMHO that's a bit different. Supposedly they only got rid of the end of line stocks. I really wanted the blue bezel/black dial C60 but that never went on sale. The only ones on sale were the red bezel/white dial and the green bezel with white and black dial.
> 
> So the other ones should keep their value and if you want a green or red/white one you're out of luck unless someone sells one to you.
> 
> ...


The issue is - as a consumer I don't know enough about CW to work that out - all I know as someone who isn't overly familiar with brand is that they have had two sales in two months.

Even if it's old lines - it's hard to try and establish yourself as a premium brand if you send that confusing message.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Hand-wound for $319 :










Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds Mecha Watch: Victorinox: Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Wearing a watch is not like hiring a service or riding a vehicle... I believe that the watch on your wrist gives off character more than any other thing you choose to wear or use... Because let's face it, all watches will perform the same, and all will look relatively pleasant-looking, but it's the make and the heritage and the ATTITUDE of the watch that really gives it weight and worth.. This doesn't apply directly on vehicles and restaurants, because those VARY in reality, and the decision in picking one of these depends on actual logic and purpose [most of the times I hope].
> 
> Now, 'choosing' to wear an unknown man's name on my wrist isn't exactly like choosing BOEING to fly over the seas, or eating at Smith & Wollensky which is delicious like you said.
> 
> This was too long of an opinion admittedly, but I think the nature of its essence needed it.


Well...


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

What do you guys think about this rose gold JR from Ashford, it's like 76% off MSRP, plus $250 for a watch over 1900 from and then 6% cashback from befrugal, brings it down to like 1600 and change. I don't own a JR yet and their terra scope line is very intriguing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> 6pm has the highly regarded Momentum Torpedo for $45.99. I picked one up last year from Amazon for around the same price, maybe a couple of dollars more and it is rock solid. This one looks like it comes on rubber than than the usual nylon strap. Hurry, one left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great price if you want an affordable alternative to the Sinn UX.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a great price if you want an affordable alternative to the Sinn UX.


Agreed. I even painted my bezel!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Speaking of missed deals, this was a nice one. I tried to sign up for their email list, and it keeps giving me an error. I've even ordered from them before and don't get their emails.
> 
> Glycine Airman Chronograph 3 Timezones Blue Automatic Men's Watch 3840.18


Is there a dislike button? I would have bought that had I caught it, no doubt about it. I've really been looking for a blue dial Airman at a good price. That was it, and I missed it. :-(


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Agreed. I even painted my bezel!


I saw a YouTube tutorial for that! Was that you? Looks awesome. Might persuade a few people to buy one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> Hand-wound for $319 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, I like the hands on that!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I want to say thanks to whoever posted the Traser sale at Long Island Watch. I just got mine and it should make a good summer hiking/swimming companion.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

You are entitled to your opinion. I just want to point out that they felt that they wanted to be responsible for their watches, and thus put one of the founder's names on the watch dial and made it the company name. If you read about their customer service feedback, you will see that they take their reputation seriously.



shmaiz3r said:


> This is exactly my thought. Having an unknown man's name on my wrist doesn't exactly speak volumes of my self-respect... This is IMO regardless of the brand's quality, because at the end of the day the brand heritage is going back to its name, and the original founder [namely Christopher Ward] had enough narcissism to find his own name more important than anything else in naming the establishment.
> 
> Aaaand also because it's two words lol.
> 
> Apologies if this offends anyone. This is merely an opinion.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks like our favorite crap poster has received an infraction :-d


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> I saw a YouTube tutorial for that! Was that you? Looks awesome. Might persuade a few people to buy one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Officer, it wasn't me. (Man, haven't said that since my teens). I probably saw the same YouTube tutorial. It made it seem a lot simpler than it was, but then again, I'm not very crafty. Though I was happy with the results.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> 2 tone gold/ss Rolex Daytona under $10k box and papers.
> 
> https://www.crownandcaliber.com/collections/spring-cleaning/rolex-daytona-116523-cap11359


It's a nice watch, but that's not a deal. Seriously, if one was in the market for that watch they could find it for less money. Crown and Caliber's business model is such that you're never going to get a great deal from them. They're a reputable business, but they will almost never be the best price on a second hand watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. I just want to point out that they felt that they wanted to be responsible for their watches, and thus put one of the founder's names on the watch dial and made it the company name. If you read about their customer service feedback, you will see that they take their reputation seriously.


Technically OT... I have an irrational dislike the full name thing but it is in no reflection of the quality of the watch. Then again, I've had no problem wearing Joey Timex and Carl Casio on my wrist for decades.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> In case you missed the KONTKI DEAL like I did. Perhaps this might, in a dark room , be some measure of compensation.
> 
> Rare black Shanghai 8120 reissue nostalgic mechanical hand-winding wrist watch


very nice looking tribute watch but i don't know how i feel about its 35mm size.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

colgex said:


> I honestly don't care what the guy does and if he makes a living like that, then so be it . What really upsets and angers me is that we are all in this as a hobby, helping each other out. As you stated, some people that would've actually worn the watch got their orders cancelled because of the practice. On top of that, I don't know what adjective to use to describe this part but man, how can people fall for that in 2016!? A simple google search tells you that it was going for $499 somewhere else and you paid $1,000 on eBay? Never seizes to amaze me...


i just wonder what happens when he doesn't sell these for the ridiculous prices he's got listed?


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

If you see it cheaper from a reputable source can you please post. Thanks


----------



## sweetswisssteel (Jan 15, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> sweetswisssteel said:
> 
> 
> > 2 tone gold/ss Rolex Daytona under $10k box and papers.
> ...


If you see it cheaper elsewhere from a reputable source please post. Thanks


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

sweetswisssteel said:


> If you see it cheaper elsewhere from a reputable source please post. Thanks


This thread isn't really in the business of posting second hand watches and frankly, I hate the Daytonas so I doubt I'll come across one unless by accident, but if I do I will post it here, just for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Men's Les Classiques Black Gen Leather Silver-Tone Dial Diff. Calendar | World of Watches now $199


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WTH? How is that even possible?









And now, so I don't break my own rule, my deal:

I have this watch and consider it my "pajama" watch. Great to wear to bed or when loafing around the house. The dial is huge so its easy to read when you wake up and your eyes are still blurry and thanks to the indiglo, you can read it all night.

For under $20 shipped, you can't go wrong.

Timex T2N204, Men's Large Easy Reader


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

I completely forgot to post my own C60 Trident when I got it. Since then I put it on a really nice green leather and it looks great. Amazing watch.










Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

World of Watches has this Alpina Alpiner on bracelet for $549.99 before coupons. RMNEXCLUSIVE10 takes off another 10% for a net of $494.99. I don't know if other cash back websites will work with this. But hurry, there's only 1 left.

Men's Alpiner Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> Sorry to be the wet blanket here, but if they actually sold (and sold well early enough) for $1500 at one point in time, then it indeed was a $1500 watch. The market sets the price/value of the watch.
> 
> Now fast forward a few years since these have been out, and the market is again responding. By now the stock has probably been fully "written off" from an accounting point of view, and anything you get in a fire-sale is 100% profit on Eterna's books. Manufacturing companies do this all the time, and the mistake is not in initial valuation, but in over-estimating how many to produce for this stage of the product life cycle.
> 
> Having said that, I would agree that it is not a $1500 watch right now.


I have been overly dramatic... ;-)

I was hoping for a discussion on the issue so I appreciate it. Dumping is a practice I'm aware of but in most other markets I follow, the discounts aren't nearly as dramatic. Many consumer electronics brands would sooner dump excess stock in the _ocean_ and take the hit than mark it down by 85%. This seems especially true of the high margin brands since it would most likely permanently destroy the chasm between the market's perception of their value and their real value, much as valuewatchguy pointed out. I wonder if many of the watch industry's problems aren't still of its own making.

And on top of the excess production, it looks like they might have made another mistake in pricing it as low as they did during the fire sale. :-d (I realise that it did guarantee all the stock would be gone.)

When the kontiki deals first appeared here I took one look at the dial and decided it wasn't for me, but I've been interested in Heyerdahl and his expeditions for some time and I'm having second thoughts. The zig-zag appearance formed by the angles between the edges of the 3/6/9/12 triangles and the remaining hour markers is a bit strange though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

We sure took this thread to 400 pages faster than the last one.

It's all that non-deal chit-chat!

Oh, wait ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Worth it!

Edit: mostly...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

"Attempt to rescue the Kon Tiki voyage ends with a rescue". lol -- apparently there was another Kon Tiki disaster happening at the same time as this one.

Attempt to recreate Kon-Tiki voyage ends with rescue - BBC News


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Some people sneer at quartz watches but like I mentioned before on this thread, I've been coming around. You can get some niece pieces for pennies compared to autos. Check this Artena for example:










The finishing and case work is beautiful. It is more enjoyable that a lot of journeyman auto cases that I regularly see. For $199 before coupons and cash back, you really can't ask for more.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Discussion is always welcome  The accountant in me couldn't help but comment. And I definitely agree that they are only diluting their own brand value with fire-sales, but as a consumer I welcome it, even though I didn't bite on the 'tikis. Why they do this is a big ?, however there's nothing saying that companies are smart......you should see some of the things the company I work for does sometimes.



eljay said:


> I have been overly dramatic... ;-)
> 
> I was hoping for a discussion on the issue so I appreciate it. Dumping is a practice I'm aware of but in most other markets I follow, the discounts aren't nearly as dramatic. Many consumer electronics brands would sooner dump excess stock in the _ocean_ and take the hit than mark it down by 85%. This seems especially true of the high margin brands since it would most likely permanently destroy the chasm between the market's perception of their value and their real value, much as valuewatchguy pointed out. I wonder if many of the watch industry's problems aren't still of its own making.
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's a great price if you want an affordable alternative to the Sinn UX.


Hi

I have a few Momentum watches, their rubber straps are made by Bonetto Cinturini and are excellent quality.

So this Torpedo is about 20$ following that logic since they sell their straps for about 25$ on Amazon here. This has to be the best deal of 2016 so far.

If you are looking for good straps for your divers, their Hyper Rubber are great; some have anodized keepers and the buckle is a bit better than the OEM BC ones.

S.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

colgex said:


> Some people sneer at quartz watches but like I mentioned before on this thread, I've been coming around. You can get some niece pieces for pennies compared to autos. Check this Artena for example:
> 
> View attachment 7497274
> 
> ...


What's with all these missing attachment IDs? I could not resurrect your attachment but GIS confirms that these Artenas are all quite elegant and well finished.

As romantic as the idea of a mechanical timepiece is, I think the argument that what goes on inside a quartz watch is far more of a technological marvel is reasonably persuasive.

Deals. There are a handful of assorted 7750-based Bulova Gemini chronographs on Amazon starting just shy of US$500 at the moment.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SeaGullWatchStore.com has marked down the *Rodina R005* to just *$99 *(w/Free Shipping)
Choice of Black or Brown strap











*Condition:* New 
*Brand:* Rodina 
*Model:* R005GB 
*Gender:* Men's 
*Movement:* Sea-Gull Automatic ST1731 
*Case:* Premium 316L Stainless Steel 
*Dimension:* 38.4 x 9.4 mm 
*Crystal: *Sapphire *
Water Resistence:* 5ATM (50M) 
*Band: *Genuine Leather Strap *
Feature: *Independent Second Hand at 6 position, Date
*Warranty:* 1 Year
This watch Ship from USA Germany


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Glycine Airman $1,399. Very decent price imo.

http://www.watchesandbeyond.com/ite...erangeh=2500&pricerange=0&style=All&keywords=

http://www.watchesandbeyond.com/ite...erangeh=2500&pricerange=0&style=All&keywords=


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

"What's with all these missing attachment IDs? I could not resurrect your attachment but GIS confirms that these Artenas are all quite elegant and well finished."

Known issues with adding attachments. If you are using a computer, use "Go Advanced" then add your image:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f530/images-thread-posts-showing-up-attachment-2935218.html


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

maxixix said:


> Glycine Airman $1,399. Very decent price imo.
> 
> Glycine Airman Seven Automatic Triple Time Zone Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch - 3919.19.LBK9
> 
> Glycine Airman Seven Automatic Triple Time Zone Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch - 3919.19.LBK9


Interesting looking watch. Never seem 2 gmts like that. We can call it the travel agent watch


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Is this VSA Officers Auto THE cheapest ETA 2824 watch (after coupons it's around $200) ???

Swiss Army 241373 Men's Officer's Grey Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store

View attachment 7502090


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

How about an Alpina for the ladies? The Alpina Comtesse Sport (Model # AL-525SF2C6) is $495 at Watches and Beyond. That puts it $385 cheaper than Jomashop, the next cheapest price.










Alpina Comtesse Sport Automatic Steel Womens Strap Watch Silver Dial - AL-525SF2C6


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I paid $269 at Amazon (Prime). Discount watch is $253.78 with coupon BUYNOW



mr_blonde said:


> Is this VSA Officers Auto THE cheapest ETA 2824 watch (after coupons it's around $200) ???
> 
> Swiss Army 241373 Men's Officer's Grey Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store
> 
> View attachment 7502090


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Mine came in yesterday from the ebay deal from last week with the $20 off .. Came to $209 
Love it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

maxixix said:


> Glycine Airman $1,399. Very decent price imo.
> 
> http://www.watchesandbeyond.com/ite...erangeh=2500&pricerange=0&style=All&keywords=
> 
> http://www.watchesandbeyond.com/ite...erangeh=2500&pricerange=0&style=All&keywords=


I really dig that dial, sort of hypnotic. Reminiscent of this Bond LE from the 90's (though the Glycine is significantly better executed)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I wore this watch last night. It is worth $99.



HoustonReal said:


> SeaGullWatchStore.com has marked down the *Rodina R005* to just *$99 *(w/Free Shipping)
> Choice of Black or Brown strap
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

mr_blonde said:


> Is this VSA Officers Auto THE cheapest ETA 2824 watch (after coupons it's around $200) ???
> 
> Swiss Army 241373 Men's Officer's Grey Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store
> 
> View attachment 7502090


Not quite. You could have bought a titanium 2824-based watch, with a winder, for $90 on Black Friday last year:
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #4 - Page 703


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mannal said:


> I paid $269 at Amazon (Prime). Discount watch is $253.78 with coupon BUYNOW


STPAT20 is the better coupon


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mannal said:


> I wore this watch last night. It is worth $99.


Made me actually lol.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Lucien Piccard Men's LP-10340-02S Verona Analog Display Quartz Black Watch - only for $93 (82% off)*


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Target has Apple watches for about $100 off, between $249 and $499. These are equivalent or cheaper than prices on the bay, but with warranties. They're going fast.

Apple Watches at Target


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I recently saw Jomashop now carries Eterna. Im guessing this started late last week. Im interested to see if they follow suit with the fire sales...right now theyre all overpriced. Just fyi.

On Amazon, i saw 2 items on my wishlist had 2 significant drops....

38mm Mido multifort white dial for $475. Seller is Watch City. Fulfilled by amazon. This at least $75 off.

43mm Mido Oceanstar Captain IV blue dial with ss bracelet for $499. Seller is Watch Emporium again fulfilled by Amazon. Normally goes for $700. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> You are entitled to your opinion. I just want to point out that they felt that they wanted to be responsible for their watches, and thus put one of the founder's names on the watch dial and made it the company name. If you read about their customer service feedback, you will see that they take their reputation seriously.


Happy you pointed this out. Unfortunately, it doesn't matter. The dislike for Christopher Ward brand name (as well as the logo) is irrational, esepecially among those who oddly enough, like watches from brands such as Ulysse Nardin, Patek Philippe and Kari Voultainen, all of which are named after their founders. The problem isn't the name, but the existence of the brand itself.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

WOW dropped the price of the Eterna pulsometer chrono another $100.

Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WoW also has one Alpiner with the silver dial. After WINTER75 and 12% Befrugal cashback: $752.

That's very close to the Black Friday deals where they were offered for $700. I have the black dial and definitely a good deal for that price. Only 1 available.

Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Northlander said:


> WoW also has one Alpiner with the silver dial. After WINTER75 and 12% Befrugal cashback: $752.
> 
> That's very close to the Black Friday deals where they were offered for $700. I have the black dial and definitely a good deal for that price. Only 1 available.
> 
> Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


I was just looking at this today. Seriously contemplating this one. Maybe I should cancel my order on the Blumo I bought from Massdrop.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a nice-looking watch for under $45: Casio Edifice EF126D-7AV Seems to beat everybody else's prices by at least a few dollars. There's a code to get free express shipping. And an 8% rebate from Be Frugal can take it down to $41 and change.

https://www.areatrend.com/casio-ef126d-7av-watch-1681881677.aspx


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MyHabit (Amazon) has a sale with a lot of watches under $99. Some look pretty decent. CCCP, AVI-8, etc.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

myhabit has 6% cash back with befrugal btw

I saw this watch doing searches for moonphase autos

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d moonphase&qid=1458513163&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1









$760


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon Warehouse has a Tag Aquaracer for $1322. If you aren't happy with the condition, just send it back.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B005EXY51I/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

colgex said:


> myhabit has 6% cash back with befrugal btw
> 
> I saw this watch doing searches for moonphase autos
> 
> ...


Damn that's pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I love how this watch looks but damn it is so thick

Men's Pontos Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Dark Blue Dial SS | World of Watches

The case work is awesome and the dial color is really nice


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Massdrop has Popov Leather Watch Straps for $28.75 shipped. Their apparently made from leather from Horween Leather Company.

https://www.massdrop.com/r/DJGPDK


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

colgex said:


> I love how this watch looks but damn it is so thick
> 
> Men's Pontos Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Dark Blue Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> The case work is awesome and the dial color is really nice


15mm is low-average for a watch with a 7750 movement.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Ashford has a bunch of very nice Edox's on their weekly deals page.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's a great deal. I have the black one and am even tempted to get this. Incredible watch for the $. In house GMT module with jumping hour hand like the Rolex GMT Mvt



Northlander said:


> WoW also has one Alpiner with the silver dial. After WINTER75 and 12% Befrugal cashback: $752.
> 
> That's very close to the Black Friday deals where they were offered for $700. I have the black dial and definitely a good deal for that price. Only 1 available.
> 
> Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I think this is a pretty good deal--- Glycine Incursore reg $1990 for $399 .. I picked it up anyways-- I've been wanting to try one of these phantom or stealth styles

Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

iuserman said:


> *Lucien Piccard Men's LP-10340-02S Verona Analog Display Quartz Black Watch - only for $93 (82% off)*
> 
> 
> View attachment 7502722


The link does not work for me. Where is this watch on sale at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Oranges said:


> The link does not work for me. Where is this watch on sale at?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/Lucien-Piccard-LP-10340-02S-Verona-Display/dp/B018FCYYLU/


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> I think this is a pretty good deal--- Glycine Incursore reg $1990 for $399 .. I picked it up anyways-- I've been wanting to try one of these phantom or stealth styles
> 
> Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9


May be a great deal, but... black on black makes for a watch on which I, at least, can't read the time. i.e. not useful to me as a watch.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Odeen said:


> Not quite. You could have bought a titanium 2824-based watch, with a winder, for $90 on Black Friday last year:
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #4 - Page 703


I got the titanium colored case w/ black dial and white roman numerals version... I love all my watches but due to the deal and durability I find myself going to this watch most of the time! Only negatives are the 46 mm watch size (especially for those with small wrists) and the rubber band length (If you have less than 7" wrists it will be too big). A simple fix is upgrading to a nice NATO. Anyways one of the best deals of last year!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

This is definitely a downside of online shopping- I hope stealth doesn't mean totally unreadable! I have noticed more and more people making these now-



fearlessleader said:


> May be a great deal, but... black on black makes for a watch on which I, at least, can't read the time. i.e. not useful to me as a watch.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

ehou333 said:


> Massdrop has Popov Leather Watch Straps for $28.75 shipped. Their apparently made from leather from Horween Leather Company.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/DJGPDK


Their vodka sucks.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> This is definitely a downside of online shopping- I hope stealth doesn't mean totally unreadable! I have noticed more and more people making these now-


You'll be happy with the fit, finish, and build of the watch. Glycine is probably one of the most underrated Swiss brands out there. I have noticed that my Glycines tend to get the most wrist time of all my watches. As for the black on black, I have no clue. The Incursore is 46mm, so it isn't even remotely close to a size that I can wear.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

TouchOfModern has several Hamiltons on sale now https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/hamilton-watches?open=0?share_invite_token=ZLCY4A6R


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

colgex said:


> myhabit has 6% cash back with befrugal btw
> 
> I saw this watch doing searches for moonphase autos
> 
> ...


This looks great.. tempted to get it


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> I think this is a pretty good deal--- Glycine Incursore reg $1990 for $399 .. I picked it up anyways-- I've been wanting to try one of these phantom or stealth styles
> 
> Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9


Too bad these don't appear to have any sort of lume though. Other than I think the "stealth" black looks pretty killer.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> I think this is a pretty good deal--- Glycine Incursore reg $1990 for $399 .. I picked it up anyways-- I've been wanting to try one of these phantom or stealth styles
> 
> Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9


The perfect watch for Hotblack Desiato. How long until a company coats a watch with this?
https://www.rt.com/viral/335744-vantablack-darkest-spray-paint/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OK, this post starts out with a jerk move, a deal I just snagged that's now unavailable to y'all. But I'll end it with a deal for others, too!

I've been looking to pick up another radio-controlled watch, after I flipped my Citizen World Timer AT9010-52E because I wasn't feeling the too-busy dial.
I just happened upon a great price for this Citizen Promaster Global chronograph, model BY0051-55A with titanium and sapphire crystal, at Area Trend for $578.95, and, with the Be Frugal rebate, $532.63. That beats the next-best price I can find by $150. Sure is pretty.






I came to post that deal but I guess I got the last one. But in a similar vein, I signed up for notice from Duty Free Island Shop on another watch for when it came back in stock, and I just got word they've got it back. But I've made a recent purchase that looks too similar to it, so that white chrono is a better fit for my collection. So, hopefully someone else will want to take advantage of this:

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Air Global* radio-controlled watch with titanium and sapphire crystal, model *CB0141-55E*, for *$377.95*. It beats all other sellers by $30 or more, and I think it's really sharp-looking.

Citizen CB0141-55E CB0140-58E Promaster Air Global Radio Controlled Sapphire Titanium Japan Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*GV2 by Gevril Men's 9701 Aurora Analog Display Quartz Black Watch- only for $192 (88% off )*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While ToM on occasion has some pretty aggressive pricing, in this instance with the Hamiltons, prices don't even come close to Ashford's sale prices for the same models.



fearlessleader said:


> TouchOfModern has several Hamiltons on sale now https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/hamilton


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Various colors of the Orient disk watch are available on Massdrop now for $120 and free s/h: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-disk-watch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Various colors of the Orient disk watch are available on Massdrop now for $120 and free s/h: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-disk-watch


Didn't know Orient Disk had these color combinations... I really like the red indices/black face one. Kinda glad they PVD'd it, lol.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Wenger Swiss Military QUARTZ is discounted temporarily at Shnoop for *$60 *after using coupon *dnalpine5*
> Cheapest price for this model line starts from $100 everywhere online.*
> *
> 
> View attachment 7413930


The deal has resurfaced again from same supplier. Don't forget to add coupon *dnalpine5 *for $5 off.

Total is *$60 *w/ free shipping.

*LINK HERE








*


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Somewhat of a deal: Refurbished Apple watches at meh.com, starting at $200. https://meh.com.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

victo66 said:


> Somewhat of a deal: Refurbished Apple watches at meh.com, starting at $200. https://meh.com.


Meh.com? For some strange reason I really can't get excited about that website...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Meh.com? For some strange reason I really can't get excited about that website...


The founders of Woot (friends, btw) started Meh after leaving Amazon who bought Woot.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> While ToM on occasion has some pretty aggressive pricing, in this instance with the Hamiltons, prices don't even come close to Ashford's sale prices for the same models.


Just got into bed, tired, checked ToM on my iPhone and quickly posted it. Figured that a couple out of the 16 or so would be great deals... Today at least.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Not interested in any but all of the house brands for SWI are 50% off. Take an Extra 50% Off Our House Brand Sale | World of Watches


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

My cheap cheesy sunglasses arrived from WoW. This was filler on my canceled Tiki order. Anyone wanna trade?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, it's all good! I wasn't trying to demean your contribution by any means! Simply making an observation for any of us who might be less informed (and who might be willing to wait for a better price to appear via an alternate website). Please continue to "post away" those deals!



fearlessleader said:


> Just got into bed, tired, checked ToM on my iPhone and quickly posted it. Figured that a couple out of the 16 or so would be great deals... Today at least.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals has the Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Phase de Lune (quartz) chronograph, model LC1148-SS001-331, for $449. That beats a really good Amazon deal by $65 and others by hundreds.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

colgex said:


> Not interested in any but all of the house brands for SWI are 50% off.


As mentioned, if anyone's interested, a Swiss Legend Neptune with autowinder and a "swiss automatic" - whatever that is - for $59.99 once in your cart...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> Just got into bed, tired, checked ToM on my iPhone and quickly posted it. Figured that a couple out of the 16 or so would be great deals... Today at least.


You should be commended for keeping real WISer hours. :-d


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

sobwanhoser said:


> As mentioned, if anyone's interested, a Swiss Legend Neptune with autowinder and a "swiss automatic" - whatever that is - for $59.99 once in your cart...


The "Swiss Automatic" is a 21600 BPH Claro-Semag CL888, FYI. Not an ETA or a Sellita or anything like that.

That said, I wish this black-on-black automatic Neptune was on sale. For $60, I'd hit that harder than the fist of an angry god (such as Neptune).


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks like Zelos Watches is celebrating their 2nd anniversary by offering their Chroma watches starting at $189 (skeleton dial is a bit more).

Sale | Zelos Watches

These are unique (and imho tasteful) minimal designs that use Miyota automatic movements with a sapphire crystal and exhibition back, and look to be a very good value for the price. Ships from Singapore.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

colgex said:


> Not interested in any but all of the house brands for SWI are 50% off.


There is a Caravelle NY CARAVELLE-45A120 skeleton automatic that turns out to be $24.99 - If you've never had a skeleton and want to try it out, seems hard to beat. 
Unfortunately, the $75 shipping to Canada seems outrageous...:-d


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

colgex said:


> Not interested in any but all of the house brands for SWI are 50% off. Take an Extra 50% Off Our House Brand Sale | World of Watches


Thanks for this. I've always been curious about the Red Line autos. With 50% off, that made mine $37.49 with free shipping. Worth the risk, especially since I can return it if it's not for me.


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Omg that mass drop for the orient disk. I'm so tempted in joining the drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magnetchief (Jun 17, 2013)

Oranges said:


> Omg that mass drop for the orient disk. I'm so tempted in joining the drop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want them to bring back that seiko cocktail time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

colgex said:


> Not interested in any but all of the house brands for SWI are 50% off. Take an Extra 50% Off Our House Brand Sale | World of Watches


Thank you, picked up this one for $45 minus 12% befrugal, comes handy around Valentine and other occasions.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, picked up this one for $45 minus 12% befrugal, comes handy around Valentine and other occasions.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

VSA Maverick GS Dual Time 241441 will be an Amazon Lightning Deal tomorrow at 12:59p EST.

It's priced at $185 now so if the price drops more than $20 this'll beat Gemnation as the best current price plus the added convenience of Amazon's free returns.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I see some models of FC on sale at gemnation again, the Healey GMT only 595 before cashback :










Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Healey GMT Mens Watch Model: FC-350HS5B6


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

boze said:


> VSA Maverick GS Dual Time 241441 will be an Amazon Lightning Deal tomorrow at 12:59p EST.
> 
> It's priced at $185 now so if the price drops more than $20 this'll beat Gemnation as the best current price plus the added convenience of Amazon's free returns.


this was 165 at amazon for the past few weeks, it just went back up to 185. just FYI


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Very interesting Movado for just 279 before cashback at ashford :










Deals watches


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> My cheap cheesy sunglasses arrived from WoW. This was filler on my canceled Tiki order. Anyone wanna trade?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


mine haven't even shipped...shafted coming and going!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

thechin said:


> Very interesting Movado for just 279 before cashback at ashford :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a coincidence. Just today a good friend at work was showing me one like this except it was PVD and was like a Derek Jeter edition. It looks pretty slick and the internal rotating bezel was a joy. I actually found myself liking it.
Edit: this is what it looked like-


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

stage12m said:


> this was 165 at amazon for the past few weeks, it just went back up to 185. just FYI


Figures


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

Massdrop has the orient disk 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-disk-watch


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic @$299 Model #: 83007-3-NIN

Code: AFFAUTO299

Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> My cheap cheesy sunglasses arrived from WoW. This was filler on my canceled Tiki order. Anyone wanna trade?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


You could've ordered a ball instead , even saved a few bucks : :-d


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Not sure if this one has been posted before. $529 - $100 coupon AFFPIONR429 = $429.

Hamilton Khaki Field H60515593 Men's Watch , watches

This coupon is not listed on Befrugal so not sure if you'll get the additional 6% cashback


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

The Kontiki Date white/blue on bracelet arrived today from Bluefly/WOW.

Bracelet is sitting safely in the box, went straight onto a blue bomber strap...kinda diggin' it so far!

Really a nice watch, especially at these kinda prices!!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

buldogge said:


> The Kontiki Date white/blue on bracelet arrived today from Bluefly/WOW.
> 
> Bracelet is sitting safely in the box, went straight onto a blue bomber strap...kinda diggin' it so far!
> 
> ...


Mine (white/blue on rubber) will be here Wednesday !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Also got a KonTiki. Ordered brown instead of Blue on BlueFly, since was making order late - didn't wannt to get it canceled, got a photo from shipping company - seems like I got a Black one instead, cheap filler still on the way


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

tr3s said:


> Edox Men's Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic @$299 Model #: 83007-3-NIN
> 
> Code: AFFAUTO299
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts 83007-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Already out of stock.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

All four look amazing, but I'm in love with the brown & black straps on the Alpina & Eterna! What kind of strap is that on them and where can I get one?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Already out of stock.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


The deal has been alive for at least ~3-4 days... Saw it on each and every sales-feed I have over and over again but didn't think of sharing it because the Edox Les Vauberts [both QUARTZ/AUTO] gets discounted to $200/$300 like every two months since early 2015


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

+1 for the Eterna. It's built to a standard far above the usual $500 watch. More than that, the fact that it comes with some tangible history behind the name "Kontiki" is a great sweetener to me and probably convinced me to get one. 

Mine is running about 90 seconds quick but it'll probably settle down.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Ulysse Girard Masson Swiss Chronograph Mens Watch - only for $180 
*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not a Ulysse Nardin; not a Girard Perregaux ... a Ulysse Girard. 

I'm sure his friends told him, "Dude, you need to make watches! You'll make a fortune off the inattentive!"


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The Packard Bell of watches?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not a Ulysse Nardin; not a Girard Perregaux ... a Ulysse Girard.
> 
> I'm sure his friends told him, "Dude, you need to make watches! You'll make a fortune off the inattentive!"


UG-ly

??

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

thechin said:


> Hand-wound for $319 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does it look like Victorinox is taking design cues from RGM?

( nice-looking watch)


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> What a coincidence. Just today a good friend at work was showing me one like this except it was PVD and was like a Derek Jeter edition. It looks pretty slick and the internal rotating bezel was a joy. I actually found myself liking it.
> Edit: this is what it looked like-


Just fyi, maybe you noticed but I'll point it out anyway. Those watches are not even Swiss, they are just put together behind the Movado brand to sell for more than what they are worth IMO. Not that there's anything wrong with not being Swiss made or with going with a design you like, but just wanted to point out the fact that they play to that fact.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Teak Grey Dial Watch 231.10.39.21.06.001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Coupon GOOGLE50 brings it down to $2,800 even.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

colgex said:


> Just fyi, maybe you noticed but I'll point it out anyway. Those watches are not even Swiss, they are just put together behind the Movado brand to sell for more than what they are worth IMO. Not that there's anything wrong with not being Swiss made or with going with a design you like, but just wanted to point out the fact that they play to that fact.


I did notice some in the movado group go downmarket recently. I've had ESQs that said Swiss made then Swiss Quartz started showing up. Next up, sea gull movement? (Not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, it's an Omega. Yes, it's a chronometer and YES it's GORGEOUS! But one could have picked up nearly 6 KonTikis' for that price (and to 99.8% of the population who saw it on my wrist, they wouldn't know the flippin' difference, LOL)!



colgex said:


> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Teak Grey Dial Watch 231.10.39.21.06.001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Coupon GOOGLE50 brings it down to $2,800 even.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^I know that, but we are the 0.1% people here


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> But one could have picked up nearly 6 KonTikis' for that price


And ended up with a pair of cheap sunglasses!😉


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yes, it's an Omega. Yes, it's a chronometer and YES it's GORGEOUS! But one could have picked up nearly 6 KonTikis' for that price (and to 99.8% of the population who saw it on my wrist, they wouldn't know the flippin' difference, LOL)!


You could say the same about cars, clothes etc 😎

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rkubosumi said:


> Heads up, Eterna kontiki back on thewatchery at $499...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


A big *THANK YOU!!!*

I'm one of the lucky ones who got more than cheap sunglasses out of this deal.

Arrived yesterday:


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Hexa Osprey on Touch of Modern. Think this is a little bit of a discount? This is hella nice watch by the way.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...erm=hexa-70bc1b5d-0867-438c-804e-825ad7cd9995


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

good dear friend


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Hexa Osprey on Touch of Modern. Think this is a little bit of a discount? This is hella nice watch by the way.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...erm=hexa-70bc1b5d-0867-438c-804e-825ad7cd9995


Designed by WUS, apparently:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-look-familiar-2231433.html

But at those ToM prices, looks pretty good.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Designed by WUS, apparently:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-look-familiar-2231433.html
> 
> But at those ToM prices, looks pretty good.


Yea. Pretty much. Just with the blue option. I had the F74 piece for a time and it was a really well built watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Yes, it's an Omega. Yes, it's a chronometer and YES it's GORGEOUS! But one could have picked up nearly 6 KonTikis' for that price (and to 99.8% of the population who saw it on my wrist, they wouldn't know the flippin' difference, LOL)!


Six KonTikis that would be better-looking than the Aqua-Terra. Or six SARX015s, also better than the AT. Take your pick.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Amazon hot deals *Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 $148.*

Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Watches


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

rwe416 said:


> Amazon hot deals *Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 $148.*
> 
> Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Watches


Turns out Amazon did right by us with this VSA Maverick lighting deal. $148 is the best I've seen!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Armida is having a %15 off sale from March 25 to March 28. COLLECTION


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

colgex said:


> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Teak Grey Dial Watch 231.10.39.21.06.001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Coupon GOOGLE50 brings it down to $2,800 even.


Now we are Omega bashing? Lol! Thanks for posting this. We shouldn't discourage people from sharing deals. I love my Planet Ocean and I have an Eterna on the way.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> Amazon hot deals *Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 $148.*
> 
> Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241441 Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Watches


I used to own this watch. It is an insane deal at under $150. The build quality is top-notch.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Six KonTikis that would be better-looking than the Aqua-Terra. Or six SARX015s, also better than the AT. Take your pick.
> View attachment 7528650
> 
> View attachment 7528658





dumberdrummer said:


> Yes, it's an Omega. Yes, it's a chronometer and YES it's GORGEOUS! But one could have picked up nearly 6 KonTikis' for that price (and to 99.8% of the population who saw it on my wrist, they wouldn't know the flippin' difference, LOL)!


Yes, it's an Eterna. Yes, it's an automatic and YES it's GORGEOUS! But one could have picked up nearly 4 Mavericks' for that price (and to 99.8% of the population who saw it on my wrist, they wouldn't know the flippin' difference, LOL)!i


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Joma is blowing out their Eternas, including Kontikis and some others. I kept it to myself just long enough to order one--alas, not the Four Hands I am looking for, but at least got one on a bracelet. Assume they will go fast.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Who's Omega bashing and who'd discouraging anyone from posting deals? (Although, I'm assuming/hoping your "LOL" was your way of indicating you weren't being too serious here, LOL x's 2!)



Uroboros said:


> Now we are Omega bashing? Lol! Thanks for posting this. We shouldn't discourage people from sharing deals. I love my Planet Ocean and I have an Eterna on the way.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

bkscott said:


> Joma is blowing out their Eternas, including Kontikis and some others. I kept it to myself just long enough to order one--alas, not the Four Hands I am looking for, but at least got one on a bracelet. Assume they will go fast.


The best price you can get on a Vaughan is to buy it from WOW using the Cash back and the coupons and then have it price matched to $995 at jomashop. Not a bad deal. You can potentially get it for under $800 after coupons and cash back.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Who's Omega bashing and who'd discouraging anyone from posting deals? (Although, I'm assuming/hoping your "LOL" was your way of indicating you weren't being too serious here, LOL x's 2!)


Update: I now have 2 Eterna Kontiki's on the way, lol!


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

bkscott said:


> Joma is blowing out their Eternas, including Kontikis and some others. I kept it to myself just long enough to order one--alas, not the Four Hands I am looking for, but at least got one on a bracelet. Assume they will go fast.


Oh wow, they even have the updated PVD Kontiki date for 499. These models were new for 2015 correct?

I quite like the updated Kontiki's, would make a great casual wear watch. Wonder if I should sell my PVD Alpina Startimer for this........


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

bkscott said:


> Joma is blowing out their Eternas, including Kontikis and some others. I kept it to myself just long enough to order one--alas, not the Four Hands I am looking for, but at least got one on a bracelet. Assume they will go fast.


Those moonphase Tangaroas are beautiful -- and best price I've ever seen!


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Agree--I am tempted to pick up either the moonphase or the Vaughan. Anyone have any thoughts on the 3030 movement?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bkscott said:


> Agree--I am tempted to pick up either the moonphase or the Vaughan. Anyone have any thoughts on the 3030 movement?


I would be a bit concerned on the availability of parts and service for the Eterna in-house movements. Patrick Kury, the CEO responsible for all of these designs, resigned in 2013.

"The company is now owned by Hong Kong based Citychamp Watch & Jewellery Group Limited (an investment holding company formerly known as China Haidian Holdings until 2014)."

The moon phase wouldn't be a problem since it is a 7751. The one I have is a single-pusher chrono.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Tangaroa moonphase chrono is tempting.


Additional Jomashop coupons -
XCLSV5 - $5 off, no minimum
CKFS11/SHIPGA/FASTSHIP - free shipping
GOOGLE10 - $10 off $200
WLCM20 - $20 off
JOMANEW50 - $50 off $1000


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Thanks RyanD--that is exactly the kind of info I was looking for. Google info on that movement is pretty sparse.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm looking at the Soleure automatic silver. It seems to have gold markers and hands but when I click on the photo to enlarge it they are all silver.

Eterna Soleure Automatic Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 8310.41.18.1185 - Soleure - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

Just a heads up among the Kontikis (which I also finally got although mine had a tag on it saying not for sale...): Tissot Squelette - a nice watch I also own for its full price:
View attachment 7530762

Tissot T-Complication Squelette Skeleton Dial Black Leather Men's Watch T0704051641100 - T-Classic - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

After all this talk about the Kontiki and the Aqua Terra, it's ironic that I find myself unable to get the Joma PVD Kontiki cause my watch fund has been thoroughly wiped out by a newly incoming Aqua Terra coax. 

lol


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

are there any sites that give cash back for joma shop? befrugal doesn't appear to.



blowfish89 said:


> The Tangaroa moonphase chrono is tempting.
> 
> Additional Jomashop coupons -
> XCLSV5 - $5 off, no minimum
> ...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

colgex said:


> Yes, it's an Eterna. Yes, it's an automatic and YES it's GORGEOUS! But one could have picked up nearly 4 Mavericks' for that price (and to 99.8% of the population who saw it on my wrist, they wouldn't know the flippin' difference, LOL)!i


Touche', I guess.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I almost bit on the Hexa deal but I'm thinking my Armida is probably close in comparison.

And dammit I need a good deal on a sporty/tool GMT watch with a screw down crown, at least 100m water resist, and on a bracelet. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> I'm looking at the Soleure automatic silver. It seems to have gold markers and hands but when I click on the photo to enlarge it they are all silver.
> 
> Eterna Soleure Automatic Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 8310.41.18.1185 - Soleure - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Might be the wrong photos. The model number matches this one.
Eterna Soleure Automatic Men's Stainless Steel Watch | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you really want a Movado, $286 isn't a bad price. Looks like a much nicer one than the ones that usually go on sale for $200.

Movado Corporate Exclusive 0605973 Watch , watches


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

You guys here pose some tough buying challenges. Three I've been hesitating over this week:

Victorinox 241373 $270
Alpiner Automatic $550
Eterna Kontiki $499

Before I got into this forum, I'd never heard of Alpiner and Eterna was just another pretty Swiss dress watch brand that fills some shelf space in the AD's store. The VSA's looks don't actually do too much for me and I don't get a date window that shows three dates - I can work out yesterday's and tomorrow's for myself thanks!

I have too many black dial watches already, but I lean more towards the classic looks of the Alpiner than the art deco Eterna. I guess I'll sleep on it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm actually surprised that the Kontikis on Jomashop are not all OOS yet. The feeding frenzy must have settled. For me knowing that someone got that 4-hander for $499 in the last sale really has cooled my jets on any Kontiki's that do not at least come on a bracelet for that same price. The black dial, bracelet version is OOS right now though.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Tikhon said:


> I guess I'll sleep on it.


You can't sleep on deals! They're going to be gone before you wake up!

Buy them all!
Buy!
Buy!

I slept on a yellow Seiko SKXA35 and it was gone in the morning. That was one I really wanted. Some I've slept on and in the morning realized I didn't really want them.

Good luck on your purchase.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. In for 2 Tikis (black/orange) and 2 Vaughans (black/bracelet and white/stripe). Will be selling one of each and hopefully making back my NY sales tax.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Hopefully won't be canceled. The bracelet Tiki was out of stock

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

All kinds of problems with my WoW orders through iConsumer a few weeks back when they were offering 19.2 percent rebate. As a result I'm returning my Breitling and Graham. Problems with the rebates, not the watches or WoW.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> All kinds of problems with my WoW orders through iConsumer a few weeks back when they were offering 19.2 percent rebate. As a result I'm returning my Breitling and Graham. Problems with the rebates, not the watches or WoW.


What was the exact issue with iConsumer? I suspected that there was a maximum cap for the rebate.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

No it just never registered according to WoW. And iC shows that I went to WoW from their site. 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

I stumbled upon this thread by accident. I'm now 3 watches in. A ML Pontos, a Kontiki, and a Seiko GMT. I needed none of them. I both love and hate this thread so much. Have not felt this way since I was first introduced to Indian food. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Damn. Kontiki madness!
I missed out earlier, still on the lookput for a blue dial kontiki, preferrably on bracelet? Anyone seen any deals on the blue ones? Joma doesnt seem to have those...


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

achernob said:


> I both love and hate this thread so much.


Welcome to the club. One of my goals for the year was to build up my discretionary fund a bit because I wanted to buy a good condition pre-owned Speedy Pro. With all the money I spent this year because of this thread, I could have nearly bought a Speedy Pro brand new from an AD!!! And it's only March.......

PS Someone buy that PVD Kontiki from Joma so I can stop going back to look at it and get on with my day.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The thing with those KonTikis is that while it might be $500 for you guys/girls, it's AU$780 from Joma once shipping and foreign exchange is considered.

I will now rant a little. I recently ordered something from Ashford. International 7 day shipping was US$30, which is _relatively_ reasonable. Some other grey market dealers that are popular in this thread offer only the most expensive shipping options possible, at US$120 or more. It's as if they're trying to discourage international purchasers. I say that because I believe they probably are. Anyway, Joma charges about US$85 for shipping to AU, which is still ludicrous.

I am aware of the forwarding services, but they're a solution for a problem that shouldn't exist.

End Angry Aussie rant.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm actually surprised that the Kontikis on Jomashop are not all OOS yet. The feeding frenzy must have settled. For me knowing that someone got that 4-hander for $499 in the last sale really has cooled my jets on any Kontiki's that do not at least come on a bracelet for that same price. The black dial, bracelet version is OOS right now though.


This x1000. I'm waiting for a 4-hander on a bracelet. When one does pop up for 499-599 I'm gonna snatch it and flip something else.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> The thing with those KonTikis is that while it might be $500 for you guys/girls, it's AU$780 from Joma once shipping and foreign exchange is considered.
> 
> I will now rant a little. I recently ordered something from Ashford. International 7 day shipping was US$30, which is _relatively_ reasonable. Some other grey market dealers that are popular in this thread offer only the most expensive shipping options possible, at US$120 or more. It's as if they're trying to discourage international purchasers. I say that because I believe they probably are. Anyway, Joma charges about US$85 for shipping to AU, which is still ludicrous.
> 
> ...


I have an open offer to anyone in Australia or New Zealand to ship me Royal Crown Draft in exchange for watches. Nobody has taken me up on it yet. I only have one bottle left. :-(


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Can someone explain to me in a few sentences whats so good about the kontikis? Never even knew about them before the first black friday madness that occurred


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Any current amazon codes? A Seiko I've been watching just went down $25 so I might pull the trigger


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I have an open offer to anyone in Australia or New Zealand to ship me Royal Crown Draft in exchange for watches. Nobody has taken me up on it yet. I only have one bottle left. :-(


Never heard of it, but I'll keep an eye out!

We do get L&P here, but that's probably exported everywhere.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

stage12m said:


> Can someone explain to me in a few sentences whats so good about the kontikis? Never even knew about them before the first black friday madness that occurred


The lume is pretty cool looking. So are the double stitched straps.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I would have to say that the market is now properly flooded with KonTikis! I hope nobody has any (unrealistic) expectations of flipping for any significant profit anytime soon! My chrono just arrived today and it's a beaut! I haven't put it on, as I'm not sure if it's going to be a keeper, though. Again, absolutely amazing, but I've already got a cream dialed Fortis B-42 chrono, so the KonTiki might be a tad bit redundant (stupid rational side of the brain talking, LOL). We'll see....


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Dang. Well, I guess I'm going to see what the hype is all about. I'm in for a couple Kontikis of different colors. It doesn't hurt so much spending money when you know if you don't like them you won't lose any money reselling.

While I'm at it, Jomadeals.com has a Saltatore Ferragamo automatic for $399. Bests most sites by $100. After searching, a few sites say it's an ETA 2824-2. Others just say "automatic".


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm actually surprised that the Kontikis on Jomashop are not all OOS yet. The feeding frenzy must have settled. For me knowing that someone got that 4-hander for $499 in the last sale really has cooled my jets on any Kontiki's that do not at least come on a bracelet for that same price. The black dial, bracelet version is OOS right now though.


Yep, even the new PVD model is going for $499, very tempted


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

stage12m said:


> Can someone explain to me in a few sentences whats so good about the kontikis? Never even knew about them before the first black friday madness that occurred


A $2000US MSRP watch new and shipped for under $500. Even discounted they usually sell for $1500 from the AD in Spain.

Under $500 for a top quality Swiss auto with a hi-beat movement is a bargain.

Some of us believe they are the equal of Omega and Certina and better than Hamilton, Tag, Longines, Tissot, Ball, etc.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kon-tiki-date-wow-just-wow-2422721.html


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

stage12m said:


> Can someone explain to me in a few sentences whats so good about the kontikis? Never even knew about them before the first black friday madness that occurred


Look at this picture, it's pretty much self-explanatory:


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

stage12m said:


> Can someone explain to me in a few sentences whats so good about the kontikis? Never even knew about them before the first black friday madness that occurred


Some people are saying that the real value of watches is "the price on the street", hence, the price people from this thread are paying. IMO, I don't think that assessment is accurate. To use the car example, let's say that in 2014, they made 100k Honda Accords that cost $25k. 90k people paid $25k for them in 2014. Come 2016, there's still 3k 2014 Accords unsold and a mom & pop dealer bought them for 10k and are selling them for 15k. Does it mean the car was never really worth 25k? 

I think people are merging two different things here about pricing and the real value of watches. While the street price might be what it is in present time, it does not mean that the watch has always been that street price in value and quality.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Regarding the Jomashop blowout sale on Eternas: There's a white dialed Artena w/ bracelet marked as Automatic but it's actually QUARTZ by the way.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

blue2fire said:


> After all this talk about the Kontiki and the Aqua Terra, it's ironic that I find myself unable to get the Joma PVD Kontiki cause my watch fund has been thoroughly wiped out by a newly incoming Aqua Terra coax.
> 
> lol


It's an excellent deal. Have no remorse. Early grats.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

stage12m said:


> Can someone explain to me in a few sentences whats so good about the kontikis? Never even knew about them before the first black friday madness that occurred


The fit, finish and the lume is pretty unique. The movement however, kept me away from taking the plunge. Nothing against Sellita, I'd much prefer a ETA 2892/2824 movement.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Yep, even the new PVD model is going for $499, very tempted


It's PVD coated. Nothing strange about it.
PVD watches are always frowned upon due to their bad aging. It probably won't hold much value after the purchase.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I think the appeal of the Kontiki is that it is an original design (not an homage in a sea of affordable watches that take most of their design cues from other iconic watches), that dates to the 50's (even if the Kontiki link was mostly marketing at the time), and that has a reputation for high quality and craftsmanship. Checks a lot of boxes. Too bad it doesn't use an ETA movement, since that would be another link to the brand's heritage. Obviously a matter of opinion, but I also think it is a great looking watch.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's PVD coated. Nothing strange about it.
> PVD watches are always frowned upon due to their bad aging. It probably won't hold much value after the purchase.


Its surprising because it is a current kontiki model, not a 2009 model, despite it being PVD or not.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> The fit, finish and the lume is pretty unique. The movement however, kept me away from taking the plunge. Nothing against Sellita, I'd much prefer a ETA 2892/2824 movement.


You do know that Sellita made 2824 movements under contract to ETA, so that you may already own a 2824 actually made by Sellita.

And a certain watchmaker who installs both ETA and Sellita in his products has stated he believes the machinery that Sellita uses to make its SW200/2824 clone is newer machinery than ETA factories use, so that the SW200 is made to tighter tolerances, in his opinion, FWIW. Given the choice of which to buy, he buys Sellita first.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I ordered a Kontiki bracelet and received shipping confirmation from Jomashop. Hopefully the sale has saved me enough money for a good divorce lawyer.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Its surprising because it is a current kontiki model, not a 2009 model, despite it being PVD or not.


I guess you have a point there.
Man, although I don't own or plan on getting a Kontiki [due to relatively small wrist], I kinda wish they didn't make a PVD version... It became less prestigious to me the moment I saw that edgy PVD version.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

colgex said:


> To use the car example, let's say that in 2014, they made 100k Honda Accords that cost $25k. 90k people paid $25k for them in 2014. Come 2016, there's still 3k 2014 Accords unsold and a mom & pop dealer bought them for 10k and are selling them for 15k. Does it mean the car was never really worth 25k?


Fair point, however the level of annual progress in the design and features in a car for the price is miles ahead of watches. Cars have never been cheaper and every year come with new driver aids, safety systems, comfort/convenience features, more performance (especially performance cars) and better fuel economy. Next to that, new old stock absolutely is worth less than it was when new.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, never saw this Citizen racing chronograph model before. Looks pretty hot for $99.95. I wish it was an Eco-Drive.

Citizen AN7020-57F AN7027-58F Racing Chronograph Gent's 100m Tachymeter Sports Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

For my British mates, here's a site who has it for roughly the same price, £74.

https://www.onedigitals.co.uk/citiz...n7020-57f-an7027-58f-watch-new-with-tags.html


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

as a person who cannot resist the temptation of a sweet deal, I came very, very close to buying one of the Redline watches off of WoW. I eventually decided not to just because of the unforgivable ugliness of the red crown on every model. I liked the "mileage" a lot, and for only $30! but the red crown...

- Nick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thechin said:


> I see some models of FC on sale at gemnation again, the Healey GMT only 595 before cashback :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a hot watch! Wonder what Mvt it has inside? It may have the in house GMT module that Alpina uses, with jumping hour ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> I guess you have a point there.
> Man, although I don't own or plan on getting a Kontiki [due to relatively small wrist], I kinda wish they didn't make a PVD version... It became less prestigious to me the moment I saw that edgy PVD version.


That makes no sense to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> You do know that Sellita made 2824 movements under contract to ETA, so that you may already own a 2824 actually made by Sellita.
> 
> And a certain watchmaker who installs both ETA and Sellita in his products has stated he believes the machinery that Sellita uses to make its SW200/2824 clone is newer machinery than ETA factories use, so that the SW200 is made to tighter tolerances, in his opinion, FWIW. Given the choice of which to buy, he buys Sellita first.


I am with you. Never understood why people are so against Sellita. You made good points. Plus So many manufacturers have been using them successfully. People between get used to seeing fewer ETA and more alternatives like Sellita, Soprod, Myota, Seiko...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

buldogge said:


> The Kontiki Date white/blue on bracelet arrived today from Bluefly/WOW.
> 
> Bracelet is sitting safely in the box, went straight onto a blue bomber strap...kinda diggin' it so far!
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch. Congrats. I got to try this one on and was very impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Upscale Time's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure Moonphase for $1099. That beats a good Gemnation sale by $300. There are multiple sites selling this watch for $4995! Valjoux 7751 movement with day, month, date, chrono and moonphase complications.

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 8340.41.18.1225


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't think the PVD version looks as cool -- I like this watch because of the triangles at 12 3 6 9..... something about the contrast.... WOW sends UPS and requires a signature--- I didn't want these going to my work because they already think I have a watch addiction - so I sent it to my house, and now I have to go to the UPS facility to get my Kon Tiki's. lol. I guess I do have a problem.

I did get the Quadtec watch from Staples today--- and everyone was right -- what an absolute steal--- I got the whole kit I can't believe what you get for $27 !! The deal is still going if anyone is interested--

Quadtec Digital Multi-Band Watch Set | Staples®


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ashford has those Movado watches mentioned a few days ago for $279 with coupon AFFBOLD279.

http://www.ashford.com/us/cat280035...e=Free+Shipping+on+all+orders!&PubCID=1899918

I'm not sure how good this deal is but thought there could be some interest.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

eljay said:


> Never heard of it, but I'll keep an eye out!
> 
> We do get L&P here, but that's probably exported everywhere.


It was big in Melbourne when I was kid. Haven't seen it for 40 years!

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...5ncr1w&usg=AFQjCNGkQlGjUN63cjOwVqEXy5RY7XGS9A

Ita


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That makes no sense to me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It's an extremely versatile watch the way it looks. Having it PVD coated steals away all the subtlety and intelligence it had. It's -_in a way_- a testimony of mistrust towards the original style. Also, a testimony that Kontikis have gone too viral to the extent that they made a PVD version for whoever wants that edgy/mysterious look. This is mostly a personal opinion because I've always thought of the Kontiki ,for lack of a better description, as a "hidden gem" of a watch.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Hexa Osprey on Touch of Modern. Think this is a little bit of a discount? This is hella nice watch by the way.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...erm=hexa-70bc1b5d-0867-438c-804e-825ad7cd9995


I bought this I think last October or so, when it was previous on ToM. I indeed paid $500 for the bracelet only version, for these are indeed cheaper.

Can confirm it's a great watch. And I have serial number 9 

Here's mine on a nato -









I primarily wear in in a super engineer now, which I feel matches it is in color and style PERFECTLY.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

***** I wish I never found this thread....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Not sure why the PVD KonTiki doesn't get much love here as I think it looks pretty awesome. So I ordered one as well as the older black KonTiki Date on the bracelet. And last week, I got the white dial Date and the Four Hands from WoW.. no more KonTiki sales please, 4 is enough....! Well, I would make an exception for the blue dial Date..


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Northlander said:


> .. *no more KonTiki sales please,* 4 is enough....! Well, I would make an exception for the blue dial Date..


Well, the sales get even better, $399, next time I expect them at 299 ??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

colgex said:


> Some people are saying that the real value of watches is "the price on the street", hence, the price people from this thread are paying. IMO, I don't think that assessment is accurate. To use the car example, let's say that in 2014, they made 100k Honda Accords that cost $25k. 90k people paid $25k for them in 2014. Come 2016, there's still 3k 2014 Accords unsold and a mom & pop dealer bought them for 10k and are selling them for 15k. Does it mean the car was never really worth 25k?
> 
> I think people are merging two different things here about pricing and the real value of watches. While the street price might be what it is in present time, it does not mean that the watch has always been that street price in value and quality.


A better analogy with cars would be the use of rebates. A one time rebate doesnt hurt the value of the car too much. BUT when the rebate is always available or ever increasing in size then that does hurt the value of the car. It also has a direct correlation to resale value.

The fire sales on this watch have not been a one time event. Twice in the last 3 months and now Jomashop is carrying them for the same discounted price. Who wants to pay $1500 for their Kontiki now? If you do put a WTB out for that price and you will fill up your PM box with offers.

It makes you feel better about your purchase then you got an "incredible" deal!!!!! WAY to go!!!!

As for me $500 has just become my new benchmark for Kontikis.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I think this Hamilton was posted before but may have sold out. But is now available again from TheWatchery. Too bad my budget was blown on the KonTiki sales..

SPRINGLUX30 and 8% Befrugal brings it down to $295.

Hamilton H76665125 Watches,Men's Khaki Aviation Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree that it looks much better on a wrist than in the pic. I'm not saying I still don't want it lol!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

bkscott said:


> I think the appeal of the Kontiki is that it is an original design (not an homage in a sea of affordable watches that take most of their design cues from other iconic watches), that dates to the 50's (even if the Kontiki link was mostly marketing at the time), and that has a reputation for high quality and craftsmanship. Checks a lot of boxes. Too bad it doesn't use an ETA movement, since that would be another link to the brand's heritage. Obviously a matter of opinion, but I also think it is a great looking watch.


+1
I would take a Kontiki over a Railmaster, but not fair to compare against an Aqua Terra. The bracelet on Kontikis is the same one Ulysses Nardin uses. Plus, there are very few iconic watches with original design and good heritage e.g. Submariner, Speedmaster, which the Kontiki (particularly with ETA movt e.g. Four Hands models) brings. Not everyone checks this thread, or grey market sites, I bet there are still people (probably on ebay) who would buy your Kontiki around $800 quickly if on bracelet. The frequent sales are certainly devaluing the brand further, and the change in ownership causes rethinking buying inhouse movement watches from them.



YungHorologist said:


> as a person who cannot resist the temptation of a sweet deal, I came very, very close to buying one of the Redline watches off of WoW. I eventually decided not to just because of the unforgivable ugliness of the red crown on every model. I liked the "mileage" a lot, and for only $30! but the red crown...
> - Nick


They are not so bad, I had one.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> ***** I wish I never found this thread....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Then ***** wept...


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Northlander said:


> Not sure why the PVD KonTiki doesn't get much love here as I think it looks pretty awesome. So I ordered one as well as the older black KonTiki Date on the bracelet. And last week, I got the white dial Date and the Four Hands from WoW.. no more KonTiki sales please, 4 is enough....! Well, I would make an exception for the blue dial Date..


I like the black version as well. All of the Kontiki's are now sold out from Jomashop except for the black PVD version.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Northlander said:


> Not sure why the PVD KonTiki doesn't get much love here as I think it looks pretty awesome. So I ordered one as well as the older black KonTiki Date on the bracelet. And last week, I got the white dial Date and the Four Hands from WoW.. no more KonTiki sales please, 4 is enough....! Well, I would make an exception for the blue dial Date..


This forum is extremely dangerous. I am not supposed to spend any more money on watches this year but I pulled the trigger on this Kontiki black PVD anyway. You guys are killing me!









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I have an open offer to anyone in Australia or New Zealand to ship me Royal Crown Draft in exchange for watches. Nobody has taken me up on it yet. I only have one bottle left. :-(


I am game.....


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

This one appeared and sold out between my bedtime and breakfast time! Pity!



thechin said:


> Well, the sales get even better, $399, next time I expect them at 299 ??


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> Then ***** wept...


But not before he copped an Eterna KonTiki on deep discount.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for your exhortation! 

The Victorinox has sold out at Discount Watchstore but is still available around the same price at amazon.com. And I'm still not in love with the three date window, so that's a definite no.

The others are still available. And I still don't need another black dial watch in my collection. In my view these are the least desirable Kontikis - I much prefer the white dial models with the contours in the circle under the hands.

There'll be other great opportunities so I'm going to pass on all of these.



frostjoe said:


> You can't sleep on deals! They're going to be gone before you wake up!
> 
> Buy them all!
> Buy!
> ...


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sorry incorrect link o|


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Citizen Men's CA4157-17E Ecosphere Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch- now for $210 the lowest price for this watch in Amazon


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

eljay said:


> The thing with those KonTikis is that while it might be $500 for you guys/girls, it's AU$780 from Joma once shipping and foreign exchange is considered.
> 
> I will now rant a little. I recently ordered something from Ashford. International 7 day shipping was US$30, which is _relatively_ reasonable. Some other grey market dealers that are popular in this thread offer only the most expensive shipping options possible, at US$120 or more. It's as if they're trying to discourage international purchasers. I say that because I believe they probably are. Anyway, Joma charges about US$85 for shipping to AU, which is still ludicrous.
> 
> ...


I recently shipped a watch with a value of about $1,000 from the US to the UK. We get pretty good rates through our bsuiness accounts with UPS and Fedex and still paid about $85. USPS only insures values up to $500 to many countries so Fedex, UPS and DHL often are the only options to send these expensive watches. So the Joma charge of US$ 85 doesn't sound too outrageous.

And the US dollar is still pretty low compared to other currencies so this is not a good time to buy from the US for many in other countries.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> +1
> I would take a Kontiki over a Railmaster, but not fair to compare against an Aqua Terra. The bracelet on Kontikis is the same one Ulysses Nardin uses. Plus, there are very few iconic watches with original design and good heritage e.g. Submariner, Speedmaster, which the Kontiki (particularly with ETA movt e.g. Four Hands models) brings. Not everyone checks this thread, or grey market sites, I bet there are still people (probably on ebay) who would buy your Kontiki around $800 quickly if on bracelet. The frequent sales are certainly devaluing the brand further, and the change in ownership causes rethinking buying inhouse movement watches from them.
> 
> They are not so bad, I had one.


I haven't heard much about the automatic redlines. do they feel good enough? is it a life changing deal at $30?

- Nick


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

YungHorologist said:


> as a person who cannot resist the temptation of a sweet deal, I came very, very close to buying one of the Redline watches off of WoW. I eventually decided not to just because of the unforgivable ugliness of the red crown on every model. I liked the "mileage" a lot, and for only $30! but the red crown...
> 
> - Nick


That red crown is invisible in this version that I bought.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> That red crown is invisible in this version that I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of that same model with a white dial as well. on their models that have black/ white color schemes it looks fine, but when they incorporate brown/ dark blues/ other colors, it starts looking tacky.

- Nick


----------



## Paddle2thesea (Jan 27, 2016)

> I was thinking of that same model with a white dial as well. on their models that have black/ white color schemes it looks fine, but when they incorporate brown/ dark blues/ other colors, it starts looking tacky.
> 
> - Nick


+1 on the silly red crown. I picked up a Red Line auto last Black Friday for $40. After lightly sanding the crown with some fine sandpaper, I got most of the red paint off. It looks pretty good, but it's really hard to get ahold of that smooth, slick crown. Still, not bad for a cheap auto with a Miyota 8215.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Check your Ebay messages. 16% back in Ebay bucks in Fashion, including watches. $100 max reward per transaction. That would be $100 back on a $625 watch.

I see a new black Kontiki with bracelet for $599 + $96 back in Ebay bucks. Pretty good if you're still looking for one.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

One of my Joma orders cancelled. The one I wanted the most. Black Vaughan on bracelet.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I bet Gemnation will be next with the Eterna fire sale pretty soon .


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> The fire sales on this watch have not been a one time event. Twice in the last 3 months and now Jomashop is carrying them for the same discounted price. Who wants to pay $1500 for their Kontiki now? If you do put a WTB out for that price and you will fill up your PM box with offers.
> 
> It makes you feel better about your purchase then you got an "incredible" deal!!!!! WAY to go!!!!
> 
> As for me $500 has just become my new benchmark for Kontikis.


That's fine. But the average casual watch buyer isn't concerned about resale value. He or she is concerned about getting a great watch at a worthwhile price, especially since they aren't addicted to flipping for the crackhead pursuit of the next high like watch collectors are. So the sales don't affect their perception of Eterna (if they have one at all) even while it may affect yours. In fact, one can say that neither your perception nor mine matter at all because we are part of the one percent of watch buyers who are also collectors. And since I don't flip, and therefore, am more-representative of the average watch buyer than you, my opinion may still matter _just slightly_ more than yours in the marketplace.

Put simply, the purchase of a KonTiki at $500 or $400 is a great deal for those who would not or could not pay $1,400 for them. For casual watch buyers, this is a great deal. For collectors like me who keeps watches (and occasionally gifts them to relatives and kids I tutor), this is a great deal. For everyone else, this is a great deal. Except for the watch collector who constantly buys and sells watches like they are cast members of _Flip This House._

Ultimately, if you are buying KonTikis for the purpose of flipping them, then this is not a smart move. If you are a watch collector who constantly flips watches, buying a KonTiki isn't a smart idea. But then, one can argue that flipping watches is not a smart thing to do in any case; that's tying up good money and turning it into bad.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

I've been wanting to get the Blue Hands/Cream Dial KonTiki for a while. I would love to get one for 400-500. Are there any places still selling them for that much? I feel like I am always late to the party =p. I don't mind the SW-200 movement.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> A better analogy with cars would be the use of rebates. A one time rebate doesnt hurt the value of the car too much. BUT when the rebate is always available or ever increasing in size then that does hurt the value of the car. It also has a direct correlation to resale value.
> 
> The fire sales on this watch have not been a one time event. Twice in the last 3 months and now Jomashop is carrying them for the same discounted price.  Who wants to pay $1500 for their Kontiki now? If you do put a WTB out for that price and you will fill up your PM box with offers.
> 
> ...


Still merging two different things. There are 1.2 billion watches made worldwide each year. Not all of them are going to sell. Companies will aim high with MSPRs and margins because everyone does the same. They'll try to get as much early adopters as possible to pay the premium price and then after that, unload the stock for less. But then why does a Longines Hydroconquest not have a $3k price tag and a Kontiki does? Because Eterna is greedy? Don't think so...

Let's use this hypothetical scenario and say that in 5 years from now, Rolex dropped 50% in sales two straight years. Don't really need to get into the why or whatever. Let's just say that they have half of the stock unsold and they want to sell it, even at a discount in other to receive some revenue back. Let's say that an $8k sub is now being sold at ashford, joma, gemnation, wow, etc. for $4k. Does it mean that the sub was never worth $8k? By way of discounting, the watch somehow lost quality in the materials, the finishing, the regulation, etc. after it was already made and somehow, it was never worth $8k? Everything that made it worth $8k hasn't change and just the fact that there are some fire sales going on make it not worth the $8k? Does it mean that it is now up to par with a $3k Nomos?

Again, let's not merge the MSRP that the watch had on day 1 with the inevitable that happens in the industry that overproduces watches and say that the watch never commanded that MSRP anyway. We are trivializing this discussion to all watches that are on sale are worth their sale price vs. watches like Rolex that never discount are the only ones worth the MSRP. Heck even Nomos landed on jomashop, does that mean that their MSRP was never worth $2-4k?

If we trivialize it, lest just be honest and come out and say that the watch from the fire sale lost its brand equity but not its quality. Say that a watch from a fire sale is not as prestigious and the name behind it is not worth as much now rather than trying to somehow imply that it was never worth the MSRP it asked in the first place.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> That's fine. But the average casual watch buyer isn't concerned about resale value.
> So the sales don't affect their perception of Eterna (if they have one at all) even while it may affect yours.


This is very true and another valid point about the discussion. Whoever buys watches based on resale value should not even open this thread. This is the worst example of resale value watches. Furthermore, resale value is about the price that the resale market is willing to pay for a watch. It usually comes attached to the brand behind the watch. As I mentioned, not every brand has the luck and prestige that Rolex has. Outside of that, rarely you'll see watches appreciating.

Not everyone is fortunate enough to not have to unload watches in GM dealers either. Does it mean that the watches were always worth 80% less? Apples and oranges.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's PVD coated. Nothing strange about it.
> PVD watches are always frowned upon due to their bad aging. It probably won't hold much value after the purchase.


I have to agree with this, I just don't get the idea of PVD on a good watch, at some point it's going to ding or scratch and the base metal will show through. I considered getting a top line Air Boss at the VSA store last year, major discount direct from the maker, but it was a display model and the PVD had already begun to look nasty. I was also surprised when I saw the new Tudor Heritage Black Bay Dark, PVD, a lot of money for something that's going to look beat up in a few months...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

hal9e3 said:


> I've been wanting to get the Blue Hands/Cream Dial KonTiki for a while. I would love to get one for 400-500. Are there any places still selling them for that much? I feel like I am always late to the party =p. I don't mind the SW-200 movement.


Keep checking the sales forum I'll bet one will show up there sooner than later. It may not be $400 but certainly less than if you were trying to buy it from an authorized dealer. $600 seems to be the median price that I've seen lately.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> That's fine. But the average casual watch buyer isn't concerned about resale value. He or she is concerned about getting a great watch at a worthwhile price, especially since they aren't addicted to flipping for the crackhead pursuit of the next high like watch collectors are. So the sales don't affect their perception of Eterna (if they have one at all) even while it may affect yours. In fact, one can say that neither your perception nor mine matter at all because we are part of the one percent of watch buyers who are also collectors. And since I don't flip, and therefore, am more-representative of the average watch buyer than you, my opinion may still matter _just slightly_ more than yours in the marketplace.
> 
> Put simply, the purchase of a KonTiki at $500 or $400 is a great deal for those who would not or could not pay $1,400 for them. For casual watch buyers, this is a great deal. For collectors like me who keeps watches (and occasionally gifts them to relatives and kids I tutor), this is a great deal. For everyone else, this is a great deal. Except for the watch collector who constantly buys and sells watches like they are cast members of _Flip This House._
> 
> Ultimately, if you are buying KonTikis for the purpose of flipping them, then this is not a smart move. If you are a watch collector who constantly flips watches, buying a KonTiki isn't a smart idea. But then, one can argue that flipping watches is not a smart thing to do in any case; that's tying up good money and turning it into bad.


We are WIS and not average watch buyers.

If you feel like you got a $1500 watch for a screaming bargain then that's awesome. I always say it's your money and your wrist.

As for me I'm not really interested in a KonTiki for more than $500 anymore. It isnt about flipping as you would suggest. It's simply about what the watch is worth in my mind. No different than i would not pay $500 for a Seiko Sumo even though there are dozens of posts that say that the watch is easily worth 3x its asking price.

Enjoy your watch and wear it in good health.

.......come on $299 Kontiki sale!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Ultimately, if you are buying KonTikis for the purpose of flipping them, then this is not a smart move. If you are a watch collector who constantly flips watches, buying a KonTiki isn't a smart idea.


I wouldn't be so sure about that. Someone in this thread posted an ebay link to a seller that was likely flipping WUS deals. He was selling Kontiki's and other known WUS deals at a pretty big markup over the 499 price. And you know what? The Kontiki's sold. People sometimes forget what a small world WUS is.

Anyways, I agree with the rest. There are many different types of "value". There's market value and there's intrinsic value for example. For people who don't plan on flipping, market value is of much less importance than intrinsic value. Is the intrinsic value of a Kontiki greater than other $500 watches? Thats up to the individual. I'm getting mine delivered today, along with another impulse buy, so I'll make that judgement then.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I also got a cancellation note from Joma for a black kontiki on bracelet. I am still not sure if a black & orange one that I ordered will go through or not.

I have to say though, it still amazes me that such big online retailers cannot display stock in real time correctly and therefore keep misinforming their customers. How difficult is it to process online stock in a way that is transparent to the buying customer??

I paid through amazon payments which means that my funds are now tied up to this purchase until Joma & Amazon releases them. At least in my Kontiki cancellation from WoW no pre-charge was made to my credit card. 

Anyway, enough ranting, let's see where the Kontiki pops up tonight...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Paddle2thesea said:


> +1 on the silly red crown. I picked up a Red Line auto last Black Friday for $40. After lightly sanding the crown with some fine sandpaper, I got most of the red paint off. It looks pretty good, but it's really hard to get ahold of that smooth, slick crown. Still, not bad for a cheap auto with a Miyota 8215.


I agree with red/brown mismatch .








The red on the crown is not as overwhelming on certain models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my Kon Tiki's !! They were both new in the box with all the right stuff as far as I know, (which isn't much)

Question- I did a search on this but didn't see anything off hand- others who got the Kon Tiki rubber --who didn't resell  -- With rubber watch bands- is there any special way to make the cut, or just use scissors? Or maybe a paper cutter will make a cleaner cut-- I was just wondering since I do have to size this band down- and it's not exactly easy with the microscopic screws- and the first cut I made, even though it's totally hidden, I thought looked really crappy and it makes no sense but it bothers me.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I think the speed at which the Four Hands and Bracelet versions sold out suggests there is still some value there above the firesale price. Only one or two people managed to get the Four Hands version and I think they were only up on the site for a couple hours (I know because I was looking for them and missed them!) I also suspect that the supply of the regular Kontiki dates will turn out to be fairly limited in the near future and they will probably retain at least their firesale value and probably a bit more (they actually sold out pretty quickly as well at those prices). Maybe Gemnation will blow them out next and then I think they will be harder to find except from ADs who are still trying to sell them at high prices.

I think a lot of us don't really "flip", as much as buy a good deal to try something out and have the chance to sell later for the same as or a little bit more than we paid to try and work our way up to "bigger and better" things we didn't feel like we could afford or justify up front. I have started to think this is a fool's errand, though. Better off just saving up to buy what you want the first time around. It's seldom worth the time and effort unless you are trying to flip larger numbers of watches--which is clearly what some eBay sellers are doing with recent ChWard and Kontinki blowouts. That said, by starting small and going through a lot of watches, I have started to learn what I want and value, and maybe that's what it takes. I am going to keep my Kontiki Date and maybe the chrono I got in January-->unless I can find a deal on that elusive Four Hands!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While I'm not one of them, I'm sure there are those who welcome the dings, scratches, chips, etc on their PVD watch. Kind of like vintage, "road worn" Fender guitars or distressed leather...it personalizes the ownership experience. These folks are definitely NOT the WIS and/or "flippers trying to maximize profit" amongst us, though! Me personally, I LOVE the look of PVD when it's new, but it's because I know my OCD will kick into overdrive the moment it scratches is the reason that my VSA Dive Master Mechanical is the ONLY PVD watch I own (and fortunately, the PVD is still holding up quite well)!



Recoil Rob said:


> I have to agree with this, I just don't get the idea of PVD on a good watch, at some point it's going to ding or scratch and the base metal will show through. I considered getting a top line Air Boss at the VSA store last year, major discount direct from the maker, but it was a display model and the PVD had already begun to look nasty. I was also surprised when I saw the new Tudor Heritage Black Bay Dark, PVD, a lot of money for something that's going to look beat up in a few months...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> I got my Kon Tiki's !! They were both new in the box with all the right stuff as far as I know, (which isn't much)
> 
> Question- I did a search on this but didn't see anything off hand- others who got the Kon Tiki rubber --who didn't resell  -- With rubber watch bands- is there any special way to make the cut, or just use scissors? Or maybe a paper cutter will make a cleaner cut-- I was just wondering since I do have to size this band down- and it's not exactly easy with the microscopic screws- and the first cut I made, even though it's totally hidden, I thought looked really crappy and it makes no sense but it bothers me.


Hi,

When cutting a rubber strap, I use a Benchmade Griptilian knife that is pretty much hair-poppin sharp (knives are another passion here!).

I cut in small increments and try the watch after every cut to be sure you don't "overcut" the strap. Usually, these rubber straps have notches indicating where to cut them near the clasp. I use a kitchen food cutting board on the underside and cut in one motion from under the strap.

Good luck,

S.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

oh and I did get the black and orange Kon Tiki from WOW- I ordered around 7pm that night--- so if anyone was before that, I would think they would get filled -- unless the paypal conspiracy is correct.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> oh and I did get the black and orange Kon Tiki from WOW- I ordered around 7pm that night--- so if anyone was before that, I would think they would get filled -- unless the paypal conspiracy is correct.


I ordered the black dial with bracelet around 4:30 CST and it was cancelled. But paid for with regular CC.

When i ordered it showed 4 in Stock.

Maybe there is merit to the PP theory?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I also received that email from Cheapest nato straps. I have never ordered from them before. Anyone have experience with straps from them? Especially the perlon straps they sell? I purchased a couple perlons from from Watch gecko and they are not too great. Purchased one from clockwork synergy and its a little better.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I ordered a KT Date black dial with bracelet and the KT PVD at 5:05pm EST from Joma yesterday and I received a shipping notification at 11:00am today. Strange thing was I tried to pay the full amount with a credit card and it showed a message they could not process my payment. Tried with a different credit card but same thing. I tried a few minutes later with Paypal and that went through immediately.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Just a little more food for thought...joma had the sale going till the 29th, so they left plenty of time and they went really quickly. Maybe it's herd mentality but as had been noted, wus is a small community and I doubt we got all of them. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I also received that email from Cheapest nato straps. I have never ordered from them before. Anyone have experience with straps from them? Especially the perlon straps they sell? I purchased a couple perlons from from Watch gecko and they are not too great. Purchased one from clockwork synergy and its a little better.


You get what you pay for. The cheapestnatostraps perlon isn't great either, I gave mine away and am buying the Eulit ones now.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> You get what you pay for. The cheapestnatostraps perlon isn't great either, I gave mine away and am buying the Eulit ones now.


I have also noticed talk of the Eulit perlons on here. Please let me know how the Eulit is compared to others.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Than name says it all. Shipping may be a bit slow but i have around 20 straps from them. 10 are Peron. I like the adjustable ones.



mplsabdulllah said:


> I also received that email from Cheapest nato straps. I have never ordered from them before. Anyone have experience with straps from them? Especially the perlon straps they sell? I purchased a couple perlons from from Watch gecko and they are not too great. Purchased one from clockwork synergy and its a little better.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> I bet Gemnation will be next with the Eterna fire sale pretty soon .


Hah, well their new daily deal's an Eterna...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I have bought a few times from them. Great prices. Good service. Long shipping times but it is usually free for MOQ of $25


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

eljay said:


> Hah, well their new daily deal's an Eterna...


Pedometer for $1095. Wow had it for $799 I think

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Pulsometer. Not pedometer

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> We are WIS and not average watch buyers.


I've mentioned that already. In fact, in some ways, that's our problem. Because we think we "know" so much more about watches than the average watch buyer, we tend to think that how we "see" things is what is. This isn't even close to true. As another member noted about the quick sale of KonTikis priced above the fire sale prices, lots of people who don't collect watches have their own perspectives on the watch and the value of it. That perspective isn't wrong. Just different. [By the way: As Chronopolis has noted on F2 in his very special way, there is no acronym in horology more insufferable than WIS.]



valuewatchguy said:


> If you feel like you got a $1500 watch for a screaming bargain then that's awesome. I always say it's your money and your wrist. As for me I'm not really interested in a KonTiki for more than $500 anymore. It isnt about flipping as you would suggest. It's simply about what the watch is worth in my mind.


That's fine. On the other hand, the 2009 version of the KonTiki did originally sell for around $1,500 and still retails for around that much on Amazon and elsewhere. So to the watch collector or casual buyer out there, it is a steal to them. To you, it isn't. To me, it doesn't matter. This is because MSRP is pure blarney anyway, used by watchmakers and retailers to either cultivate the perception of prestige (Rolex, PP) or make the case for value for dollar (Invicta, Stuhrling, Citizen's lower-priced watches).

Either way, the real value of the watch, one that cannot really be set by the market, is the one held by the people who decide whether or not to buy it. You can't sell me a $1 watch I don't want or dissuade me from paying $5,000 for one that I do.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

I've had that black PVD Kontiki from Joma in my shopping cart off and on all day long. I'd like to "pull the trigger"...but I don't really "need" another black watch, not to mention I have 2 other new watches coming my way in May.

Ugh...you guys all suck for finding these deals!!!! haha


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you ordered a Quadtec from Staples, check your tracking. Mine arrived at the store Monday, but I didn't get any notification. I'll stop by the store on the way home today.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I also received that email from Cheapest nato straps. I have never ordered from them before. Anyone have experience with straps from them? Especially the perlon straps they sell? I purchased a couple perlons from from Watch gecko and they are not too great. Purchased one from clockwork synergy and its a little better.


I bought 5 on one of the last sales. Two of them were leather and I have only been able to wear them once due to the strong leather smell. It's like having a stable on your wrist.
I emailed the owner and she never replied back, so personally I won't buy from them again in the future.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Maranez watch is offering %20 for orders placed between March 25 and March 28 MARANEZ
As I posted yesterday Armida is also offering %15 off during that time COLLECTION

And thanks all for the replies regarding the perlon straps. I also found some threads on the forum regarding perlon straps. Sorry for the derail


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If you ordered a Quadtec from Staples, check your tracking. Mine arrived at the store Monday, but I didn't get any notification. I'll stop by the store on the way home today.


Same story here.










Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If you ordered a Quadtec from Staples, check your tracking. Mine arrived at the store Monday, but I didn't get any notification. I'll stop by the store on the way home today.


I am returning mine, fit and finish are appropriate for $27 watch, but not $400+ list price watch, Also there is nothing to it more than the digital watch you get for free with a magazine subscriptions! ( bands are unique to that watch, useless on other watches)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This will be my last comment on this but .......we are on a WIS-centric watch forum on a thread talking about "watch deals" so the only perspective that matters here is from a WIS perspective. The value of the "deal" is purely a WIS defined valuation in this discussion. If you're at the gym with your buddies that are not WIS then all bets are off. Here it matters how good a deal is. You and I both agree that this watch was a good deal. We just disagree on the how good of a deal it was. No worries.

I'm glad you like your watch and that you will hand it down to your kids some day. Wear it in good health.



Sevenmack said:


> I've mentioned that already. In fact, in some ways, that's our problem. Because we think we "know" so much more about watches than the average watch buyer, we tend to think that how we "see" things is what is. This isn't even close to true. As another member noted about the quick sale of KonTikis priced above the fire sale prices, lots of people who don't collect watches have their own perspectives on the watch and the value of it. That perspective isn't wrong. Just different. [By the way: As Chronopolis has noted on F2 in his very special way, there is no acronym in horology more insufferable than WIS.]
> 
> That's fine. On the other hand, the 2009 version of the KonTiki did originally sell for around $1,500 and still retails for around that much on Amazon and elsewhere. So to the watch collector or casual buyer out there, it is a steal to them. To you, it isn't. To me, it doesn't matter. This is because MSRP is pure blarney anyway, used by watchmakers and retailers to either cultivate the perception of prestige (Rolex, PP) or make the case for value for dollar (Invicta, Stuhrling, Citizen's lower-priced watches).
> 
> Either way, the real value of the watch, one that cannot really be set by the market, is the one held by the people who decide whether or not to buy it. You can't sell me a $1 watch I don't want or dissuade me from paying $5,000 for one that I do.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I have also noticed talk of the Eulit perlons on here. Please let me know how the Eulit is compared to others.


I really, really like the Eulit. I especially like the ease of adjusting the fit and light weight. The quality is quite high in my opinion. There are different weaves, one is tighter than the other.

Also perlon is different chemically from nylon so a perlon "perlon strap" and a nylon "perlon style strap" don't feel the same. Some may like one more than the other for feel but really the hardware that can suck on the cheaper versions. There are fights on wus about all that so I'm staying out of that.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I am returning mine, fit and finish are appropriate for $27 watch, but not $400+ list price watch, Also there is nothing to it more than the digital watch you get for free with a magazine subscriptions! ( bands are unique to that watch, useless on other watches)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But how many of those digital watches can display the minutes before the hours? This feat of time telling was previously only available to those ancient analog timepieces.

I am turning into an unapologetic quadtec fan.

OK, not really. But I am going to use it to harass fellow WIS co-workers.

Mine smells a little funny.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> This will be my last comment on this but .......we are on a WIS-centric watch forum on a thread talking about "watch deals" so the only perspective that matters here is from a WIS perspective.


As you have seen throughout this thread, people of a watch collector perspective disagree with you while a few others agree. Even on a watch-collector oriented forum, bringing up the views of casual buyers is important because we all need the perspective of others on the outside.

As watch collectors we live in a bubble of self-importance and self-reverence far beyond the reality of our small place in horology. Watchmakers, by and large, could give a flip about what a bunch of collectors think; hell, not even watch collectors care that much about what other collectors think. Otherwise every watch would come with sapphire crystal, anti-reflective coating on the inside of the glass, and without a strap or bracelet so that we can pick our own.

I'll enjoy my watch. You enjoy your watch. And everyone will enjoy their purchases.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Amazon has the orange Mako for $99 + Tax (Prime via someone else)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EWEQ58/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Maranez watch is offering %20 for orders placed between March 25 and March 28 MARANEZ
> As I posted yesterday Armida is also offering %15 off during that time COLLECTION
> 
> And thanks all for the replies regarding the perlon straps. I also found some threads on the forum regarding perlon straps. Sorry for the derail


Thanks for the heads up on the Maranez. This one has been on my watch list for a bit

Maranez Kata $239.20 after discount.

Odd crown location but has a very vintage look that might be able to pull that off. For me it was mostly a way to try an acrylic glass watch for not too much $.

Model: Maranez Kata
Movement: Seiko NH35 automatic 
Case diameter: 42mm excluding the crown - lug to lug 52mm - height 15.5mm 
Case material: Stainless steel 
Crown: Screw down crown 8mm 
Crystal: Acrylic
Dial: Blue or black. Super Luminova C3
Water-resistance: 300m/1000ft 
Strap: 24mm and brown leather and 24mm rubber strap. Bracelet as option.
Buckle: Stainless steel


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop on this *Tommy Hilfiger Men's 1791104 Sophisticated Sport Analog Display Quartz Silver Watch (B00N0IO86G)
*

currently sells for just under $100
View attachment 7543090


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Citizen [40mm] Promaster Diver BN0000-04H straight from Amazon for only *$148* --- This beats next cheapest price online by $25

*LINK HERE*









Here's a video display of the watch:


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Massdrop has a drop for choice of (one of) 3 Seiko SNKs, currently at $54 (+$7.75 shipping), SNK793, 795, AND 601. At least for the 793, t's the best current price by a bit and matching Amazon's best price ever (in 2013 and in a dip in Aug 2015). It seems hard to find these days, so I may jump on it to get a blue dial dress watch. 7 days left!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

All the Kontikis and the Tangaroas were out of stock in Jomashop but now some of them are back for anyone who missed the boat again:

Eterna Watches - Jomashop


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

frostjoe said:


> But how many of those digital watches can display the minutes before the hours? This feat of time telling was previously only available to those ancient analog timepieces.
> 
> I am turning into an unapologetic quadtec fan.
> 
> ...


I just picked up my Quadtec (I also didn't receive a notification).

Anyways, I don't have a large collection but it's an instant favorite. I agree that the fit and finish isn't worthy of $400, but for $25 and some change, the quality is great and the bracelet is super nice (with nice packaging as well). I also love the way it tells time and I got used to it quickly. More surprisingly though, for such a large watch, it's one of the most comfortable watches I now own (I'm on the leather strap). I know every wrist is different, but it really works for me. It'll certainly be up there in the watch rotation.

So thanks to the person who posted the deal! Great watch for the price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Edox quartz dress watch for $158. Code AFFLES158

Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3N-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

mannal said:


> Amazon has the orange Mako for $99 + Tax (Prime via someone else)
> 
> Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches


Wait about a week and the price will fall again. Amazon has been playing with the price for about a month now. 
It was $86 on 2 days ago. I know that is only a $13 difference but hey strap money right?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I am returning mine, fit and finish are appropriate for $27 watch, but not $400+ list price watch, Also there is nothing to it more than the digital watch you get for free with a magazine subscriptions! ( bands are unique to that watch, useless on other watches)


After seeing it in person, I think there is a good chance that the bracelet and straps would fit a Hamilton. If so, that alone is worth $20.
Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Orange Rubber Dark Grey Dial | BLUEFLY

My dog likes the alarm, but I'm not sure it would be loud enough to wake me up. I'll try it out and see.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is some local Costco fare














































Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> ....Put simply, the purchase of a KonTiki at $500 or $400 is a great *deal* for those who would not or could not pay $1,400 for them. For casual watch buyers, this is a great *deal*. For collectors like me who keeps watches (and occasionally gifts them to relatives and kids I tutor), this is a great *deal*. For everyone else, this is a great *deal*. Except for the watch collector who constantly buys and sells watches like they are cast members of _Flip This House._


People should be wary that they are buying it because it's a watch that they want at a good price and not because they have deal fever. It's easy to get swept up in the buying frenzy, when one might otherwise have not have bought the watch if they found the deal on their own and were not subscribed to this thread. I imagine there is some of that going on here, and with any hobby, this kind of buying can result in regrets later on.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rado Original DiaStar #R12408614 for *$375* from Ashford via coupon *AFFORIGINAL375*
Cheapest price online is $542

I'm enticed myself to be honest, but I'm recovering from a double purchase I made last month.

*LINK HERE *>> ashford.com/us/watches/rado/original/R12408614.pid


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> People should be wary that they are buying it because it's a watch that they want at a good price and not because they have deal fever. It's easy to get swept up in the buying frenzy, when one might otherwise have not have bought the watch if they found the deal on their own and were not subscribed to this thread.


Agree, for the most part. I myself rarely buy as a result of the thread; I tend to take about a year before I go ahead and purchase the watch I really want. That's because I have long ago figured out that the only way you know you really want a watch is to take a lot of time considering it. There's a Seiko Kinetic GMT that I considered buying last week; but then I remembered that what I really want is a radio-controlled world time watch, and the Kinetic isn't it. You can fancy something in the moment that you would never really want on your wrist.

That said, the KonTiki spree is probably more than just deal frenzy. That watch has been on my list for the last two years; but it took third place behind the Seiko Cocktail Time and the Bulova Precisionist Wilton. I got the KonTiki a year after getting those two (along with two others). It has been a favored watch among the Watchuseek-arati for a long time -- folks were drooling a year back after JakeJD got his KonTiki four-hander -- but it has also been a tough watch for affordable collectors to buy because of the $1,500 price tag. The sales of the last few months have, in many cases, likely allowed for a large number of collectors to buy a watch they really want, but couldn't otherwise afford.

Some will have regrets and the watches will end up on F29. Others will enjoy the watch, but then find themselves looking to finance another purchase. Again, back on F29. [That's how I got mine.] But that will then benefit those who have long-wanted the watch, but didn't get in on the last buying sprees. Whether this is good or bad depends on a number of factors, none of which affect me at this time.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Agree, for the most part. I myself rarely buy as a result of the thread; I tend to take about a year before I go ahead and purchase the watch I really want. That's because I have long ago figured out that the only way you know you really want a watch is to take a lot of time considering it. There's a Seiko Kinetic GMT that I considered buying last week; but then I remembered that what I really want is a radio-controlled world time watch, and the Kinetic isn't it. You can fancy something in the moment that you would never really want on your wrist.
> 
> That said, the KonTiki spree is probably more than just deal frenzy. That watch has been on my list for the last two years; but it took third place behind the Seiko Cocktail Time and the Bulova Precisionist Wilton. I got the KonTiki a year after getting those two (along with two others). It has been a favored watch among the Watchuseek-arati for a long time -- folks were drooling a year back after JakeJD got his KonTiki four-hander -- but it has also been a tough watch for affordable collectors to buy because of the $1,500 price tag. The sales of the last few months have, in many cases, likely allowed for a large number of collectors to buy a watch they really want, but couldn't otherwise afford.
> 
> Some will have regrets and the watches will end up on F29. Others will enjoy the watch, but then find themselves looking to finance another purchase. Again, back on F29. [That's how I got mine.] But that will then benefit those who have long-wanted the watch, but didn't get in on the last buying sprees. Whether this is good or bad depends on a number of factors, none of which affect me at this time.


We can keep having this interesting discussion in this thread for a similar topic that I started before. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/entry-brands-battling-against-mid-level-brands-80%-off-3017138.html


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for this notice. I was finally able to land one of these, and at a great price. I have been lusting after this watch since the first day I saw it. Time to update the wish list I guess.

Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 294941161261 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

I am so glad that I never purchased the black dial and white dial I could have over the last couple of years. I really wanted the grey dial and it is now mine!!!!!!!!!! I hope anyways, if it doesn't get backordered and cancelled.



thedius said:


> All the Kontikis and the Tangaroas were out of stock in Jomashop but now some of them are back for anyone who missed the boat again:
> 
> Eterna Watches - Jomashop


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> People should be wary that they are buying it because it's a watch that they want at a good price and not because they have deal fever. It's easy to get swept up in the buying frenzy, when one might otherwise have not have bought the watch if they found the deal on their own and were not subscribed to this thread. I imagine there is some of that going on here, and with any hobby, this kind of buying can result in regrets later on.


I agree 100%. When I first got into this community, I felt like I needed to get everything I liked. As we grow a collection we realize we gravitate toward certain watches depending on the situation and the mood. I am in the process of selling off over half of my collection, and buying only things I know that I want and that I have put research into. Otherwise, I can't pay the bills and the electric company won't take my watches in payment. I would rather have food and heat.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ilikefishes said:


> Thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much for this notice. I was finally able to land one of these, and at a great price. I have been lusting after this watch since the first day I saw it. Time to update the wish list I guess.
> 
> Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 294941161261 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> I am so glad that I never purchased the black dial and white dial I could have over the last couple of years. I really wanted the grey dial and it is now mine!!!!!!!!!! I hope anyways, if it doesn't get backordered and cancelled.


You are welcome, though I hope (judging from your next post) I haven't caused you more trouble that good (for myself at least, this thread has certainly caused more harm than good, financially wise).


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

mannal said:


> Amazon has the orange Mako for $99 + Tax (Prime via someone else)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EWEQ58/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


 This was $86.43 on March 19 and the average price is $90.41 since Dec 2009 according to 3xCamel.


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


>


What model is this Seiko? Absolutely gorgeous. Shame we don't have Costcos here in Finland...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-Spoon said:


> What model is this Seiko? Absolutely gorgeous. Shame we don't have Costcos here in Finland...


Seiko SNKN41










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko SNKN41
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 44mm it's definitely too large for me. *sigh* Thanks anyway.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the 37mm Seiko 5 SNK809K1 for US$56.00 delivered.
This seems a great price considering the Seiko 5 Black SNK809K2 is US$55.00 delivered.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko SNKN41
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No lume on this one, is that correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ilikefishes said:


> Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 294941161261 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


That's quite a looker...


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> No lume on this one, is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, according to Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RZCX1G6


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Some will have regrets and the watches will end up on F29. Others will enjoy the watch, but then find themselves looking to finance another purchase. Again, back on F29. [That's how I got mine.]


What / where is this F29? (and why does my text look so small in the preview?)


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> No lume on this one, is that correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own it. no lume. regrettable. it's beautiful, though. and photogenic as all hell.

edit: you can find new ones on eBay way under $80- I got mine for $60. keep in mind it has the Malaysian movement. didn't bother me, keeps time great, but it's good to know.
- Nick


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> No lume on this one, is that correct?


Right. A downside to the Seiko Recraft series: no lume. Too bad really. There have been some really good prices on them, and I bet they would sell better if Seiko had just used some lumi brite on the hands.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Sevenmack said:
> 
> 
> > ....Put simply, the purchase of a KonTiki at $500 or $400 is a great *deal* for those who would not or could not pay $1,400 for them. For casual watch buyers, this is a great *deal*. For collectors like me who keeps watches (and occasionally gifts them to relatives and kids I tutor), this is a great *deal*. For everyone else, this is a great *deal*. Except for the watch collector who constantly buys and sells watches like they are cast members of _Flip This House._
> ...


It is the psychology of hype that drives these time bombs, flash sales, daily deals or whatever in the gray market and on sites like Massdrop. This is not a judgement of this phenomenon and practice but it does prompt us to impulse buy based on factors independent of the watches' quality or our desire for them under different circumstances. I was almost sucked into that Massdrop on the Seiko 5 today for fear of missing out on a deal when I already have a comparable Seiko 5 SNK791. My point? I guess I don't think I have one. Time to go bargain hunting yet again!


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> What / where is this F29? (and why does my text look so small in the preview?)


Can't help with your text, but you'll see the forums referred to here as f#. The f# is in the URL. For example the URL of this forum is

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71

F29 is the sales forum.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Right. A downside to the Seiko Recraft series: no lume. Too bad really. There have been some really good prices on them, and I bet they would sell better if Seiko had just used some lumi brite on the hands.


Agree, lume it like the monster and more people like you and me would buy it. Come on Seiko. Wtf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

This Seiko Recraft has been posted before but I gotta say it's a gorgeous piece.

I'm reposting in case you missed it.

$89 with free shipping on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RZCX14S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_L308wbHPKMZMG

Wrist shot:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Wenger Aerograph 72422 in green is available on eBay for $72.89 and free shipping. Seems like a good value for a B & R homage everyday beater.


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

papa_E said:


> This Seiko Recraft has been posted before but I gotta say it's a gorgeous piece.
> 
> I'm reposting in case you missed it.
> 
> ...


You guys are killing me here. I just LOVE the design - but 44mm. Just can't do it. Killing me.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

papa_E said:


> This Seiko Recraft has been posted before but I gotta say it's a gorgeous piece.
> 
> I'm reposting in case you missed it.
> 
> ...


The SNKN37 is down to $103 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN37-Stainless-Automatic-Self-Wind/dp/B00RZCX1H0/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Didn't get to peruse the thread much today, so forgive me if this was already posted. But Gemnation's deal of the day is the *Eterna Heritage Pulsometer* for $1,095 -- *$1,018.35* with Be Frugal cash back.
bi
Beautiful bi-compax automatic chrono with an ETA2894-A2 movement.

Eterna Heritage Pulsometer Limited Edition 1942 Mens Watch Model: 1942.41.64.1177


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I ordered 2 and an add on for free shipping, came Monday. Impressive for $20...



RyanD said:


> If you ordered a Quadtec from Staples, check your tracking. Mine arrived at the store Monday, but I didn't get any notification. I'll stop by the store on the way home today.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Seiko SRP313k2 for $187
SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP313K2

also, eBay has the Invicta 8932 for $39 as a deal for the next few days.

Thank you to whoever posted the Invicta 9404 for $59 the other day. I put it in my cart and hesitated for a little while and it sold out from under me. I'm kicking myself because that was a great price and now that I've done my homework the 40" really is the right size for me...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Maranez watch is offering %20 for orders placed between March 25 and March 28 MARANEZ
> As I posted yesterday Armida is also offering %15 off during that time COLLECTION


Oooh... this thread is going to be the ruin of me. Thank you for that head's up. Now I'm doomed to blow more money.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Scooted over to ebay to take a look at the 8932. Couldnt find the link to the $39 deal.

Do you mind posting the link here? Thanks! 



LBPolarBear said:


> Seiko SRP313k2 for $187
> SEIKO Monster Diver's Collection 200M Automatic SRP313K2
> 
> also, eBay has the Invicta 8932 for $39 as a deal for the next few days.
> ...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Didn't get to peruse the thread much today, so forgive me if this was already posted. But Gemnation's deal of the day is the *Eterna Heritage Pulsometer* for $1,095 -- *$1,018.35* with Be Frugal cash back.
> bi
> Beautiful bi-compax automatic chrono with an ETA2894-A2 movement.
> 
> Eterna Heritage Pulsometer Limited Edition 1942 Mens Watch Model: 1942.41.64.1177


Thewatchery has it for 899

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/290322

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

halaku said:


> Thewatchery has it for 899
> 
> Eterna 1942-41-64-1177-SD Watches,Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


And with a far better rebate. Thanks.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And with a far better rebate. Thanks.


Ever since the kontiki deal i visit the watchery twice a day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

My apology on the 8932- it was available earlier but it's already sold out.... and they sold 4600 of them!

Invicta 8932OB Gent&apos;s Pro Diver Black Dial SS Bracelet Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hmmm, be frugal have a 8% for WOW, Watchery and 5% for SB.
Thats lowered - it was 12%. Isn't it?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Hmmm, be frugal have a 8% for WOW, Watchery and 5% for SB.
> Thats lowered - it was 12%. Isn't it?


Yes it was 12% as late as Monday. I think that is the last time i checked

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Watch this seller for future Seiko Turtle stock, each at $225
SRP775 Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP775K1 | eBay

26 sold out earlier today, temporarily out of stock.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And with a far better rebate. Thanks.


It's pretty crazy, world of watches has the Eterna pulsometer down to $799 now..... race to the bottom!

Men's Pulsometer 1942 Automatic Chronograph Black Genuine Alligator | World of Watches


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes it was 12% as late as Monday. I think that is the last time i checked
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thats bad, was planning to buy some - now it looks not so sweet.
I'm wating for Adventic price lowering seen it for 1399$ one time, in buying them 4% makes sence.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

Eterna Heritage Pulsometer Limited Edition 1942 Mens Watch Model: 1942.41.64.1177

They already have...sort of. The deal of the day is the Eterna Heritage Pulsometer:





thechin said:


> I bet Gemnation will be next with the Eterna fire sale pretty soon .


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Mass drop has the orient disk watch for $119.99. The hour hand is a cutout disk so it changes color as the day progresses.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Mass drop has the orient disk watch for $119.99. The hour hand is a cutout disk so it changes color as the day progresses.


These are really fun watches


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

bearcats7777 said:


> Eterna Heritage Pulsometer Limited Edition 1942 Mens Watch Model: 1942.41.64.1177
> 
> They already have...sort of. The deal of the day is the Eterna Heritage Pulsometer:


Man I'd love one of these. I just can't get over the "Eterna" font for some reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Yeah. Reminds of the Halloween aisle at Walmart. 

Still love mine, tho 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Just to add to the list of watch makers with Easter sales - Borealis is also doing a 15% off sale (code: EASTERBUNNY15)


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Watch this seller for future Seiko Turtle stock, each at $225
> SRP775 Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP775K1 | eBay
> 
> 26 sold out earlier today, temporarily out of stock.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll definitely keep an eye on him and post here if there's any more in stock.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

The pulsometer has been $799 for several days on World if Watches and has been posted several times recently. I mean this to be helpful, not as a complaint-->make sure you go back and read through the recent posts on this thread so you don't end up spending more money than you need to. Actually seems strange that Gemnation would make it a daily deal at that price when it has been cheaper on their competitor's sites for a while now.

The font on that watch is Art Nouveau--like the Paris Metro Stations.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

No worries bro 



LBPolarBear said:


> My apology on the 8932- it was available earlier but it's already sold out.... and they sold 4600 of them!
> 
> Invicta 8932OB Gent&apos;s Pro Diver Black Dial SS Bracelet Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

heady91 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I'll definitely keep an eye on him and post here if there's any more in stock.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,

Just a warning so you don't waste your time, check their feedback. Apparently, they don't ship to UK for whatever reason. I checked and Uk is listed in the exclusions of the original listing. I wonder why he ships to the rest of Europe though.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a warning so you don't waste your time, check their feedback. Apparently, they don't ship to UK for whatever reason. I checked and Uk is listed in the exclusions of the original listing. I wonder why he ships to the rest of Europe though.
> 
> ...


*Shipping to:* Americas, *Europe*, Asia, Australia

*Excludes: Europe

*


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember one buyer stating he would ship to Europe but not the UK due to our increasingly tight customs checks - (thick) folk were receiving goods with additional customs/VAT charges and then leaving negative feedback for the seller (even though he'd stated quite clearly that such charges were the buyer's responsibility) - due to the hassle involved in resolving such feedback, the seller simply stopped selling to the UK....


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Think I am going to back this Kickstarter, I have no affiliation with the company.
Miyota Cal.No 8217 Automatic
21 Jewel
43mm

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ne-dive-watch-by-mansfield-time?ref=discovery


----------



## Gabriel_BB (Sep 9, 2011)

I like it, gorgeous watch


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Same, good looking watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

I backed it, hopefully the AUD reaches 1 - 1 with the US by mid April ha ha ha


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> Think I am going to back this Kickstarter, I have no affiliation with the company.
> Miyota Cal.No 8217 Automatic
> 21 Jewel
> 43mm
> ...


Awesome specs for the price... But that scrolling date window is a big no-no for me... Also can't unsee that Marlboro logo on the dial.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Awesome specs for the price... But that scrolling date window is a big no-no for me... Also can't unsee that Marlboro logo on the dial.


Agree about the logo....


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Awesome specs for the price... But that scrolling date window is a big no-no for me... Also can't unsee that Marlboro logo on the dial.


I see it more of a square pacman!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eggnspoons said:


> Think I am going to back this Kickstarter, I have no affiliation with the company.
> Miyota Cal.No 8217 Automatic
> 21 Jewel
> 43mm
> ...


Hopefully you got in at the 175USD price!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

The fully-lumed Citizen NY0040 diver has been going in and out of stock at skywatches for the past few weeks... it's back in stock now, along with the black dial version (though sadly not the blue which I covet most!)

Just nabbed mine at $122. They can exceed $200 on Ebay, so definitely a bargain by 'market value' standards!


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

All the Eterna Kontiki nuts will be going bananas again

Jomashop Eterna sale


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

Dunzdeck said:


> The fully-lumed Citizen NY0040 diver has been going in and out of stock at skywatches for the past few weeks... it's back in stock now, along with the black dial version (though sadly not the blue which I covet most!)
> 
> Just nabbed mine at $122. They can exceed $200 on Ebay, so definitely a bargain by 'market value' standards!


Picked one up last week as well. Lot of watch for the money and the full lume is very different from anything in my collection.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hopefully you got in at the 175USD price!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not, the $175's sold in 20 minutes, it was 100% backed after 2.5 hours. Lots of people returning after Mansfield's first kickstarter success (which went over $100k after a $15k goal)
Happy at the $225


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Gemnation deal of the day is the Revue Thommen diver chrono:

Revue Thommen Diver Mens Watch Model: 17030.6537









Valjoux 7750, Sapphire, 200m WR

Priced at $679 plus you can get 7% cash back from topcashback or be frugal, brings it to about $631


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

eggnspoons said:


> All the Eterna Kontiki nuts will be going bananas again
> 
> Jomashop Eterna sale
> 
> View attachment 7549154


Dude u late lol, you need to go back like 7 pages. Anyway, here are some deals, not sure if anyone posted them already:

Hamilton Mens Khaki Aviation Watch H76565835 - Dealmoon
$10 lower than what I've ever seen

Edox Mens Les Vauberts Watch 70172-3N-NIN - Dealmoon
very nice dressy watch for the price

RADO MENS ORIGINAL WATCH R12408614 - Dealmoon
a classic Rado for really cheap. I remember seeing an uncle of mine with this design when I was growing up, he wore it all the time.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Another good Omega deal

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra COSC Certified Automatic Watch - Slickdeals.net

P.S. Yes, you can buy 10 Hamiltons for the same price...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The Pulsometer is a good deal at The Watchery/WoW but read the fine print before you pull the trigger:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Christopher Ward has C65 Tridents on clearance for $345 (or slightly less if you use the EU site). The best part is that they come with Bader clasps.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Think I am going to back this Kickstarter, I have no affiliation with the company.
> Miyota Cal.No 8217 Automatic
> 21 Jewel
> 43mm
> ...


I'm kind of loving the white-dial one. But I'm coming to the realization that I Can't Have All the Things. It's hard, man.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wasn't this $599 (or maybe it was $699) on the BRACELET just within the past couple of weeks? Regardless, still a pretty good price for a 7750.



bhiney said:


> Gemnation deal of the day is the Revue Thommen diver chrono:
> 
> [URL="http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Christopher Ward has C65 Tridents on clearance for $345 (or slightly less if you use the EU site). The best part is that they come with Bader clasps.


This is tempting. I want a c60 vintage though. Hmm. Maybe this can keep me company until I get the c60.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Christopher Ward has C65 Tridents on clearance for $345 (or slightly less if you use the EU site). The best part is that they come with Bader clasps.


EUR 296 = USD 330 incl delivery to the US.. must resist, too many watches this year already.. :think:

Sure looks like a great deal though and that clasp seems very nice.

Clearance


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Northlander said:


> EUR 296 = USD 330 incl delivery to the US.. must resist, too many watches this year already.. :think:
> 
> Sure looks like a great deal though and that clasp seems very nice.
> 
> Clearance


Where do you see that? I see 337 euro.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*€337.50 **€675.00 **Non-EC Price €281.25

*When you select a shipping destination outside the EU, it will show the €281.25 price and add €15 for shipping.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Northlander said:


> *€337.50 **€675.00 **Non-EC Price €281.25
> 
> *When you select a shipping destination outside the EU, it will show the €281.25 price and add €15 for shipping.


Thanks didn't see the end. So you can order from Europe site with no issues? First time buying Chr ward.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

For those of you fellow Quadtec 4 owners, beware when sizing the bracelet. The little link between the bracelet and the clasp only fits in the first hole—the largest bracelet size. That is, don't size it with the expectation that you can make small adjustments in the clasp.

Joe


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Wasn't this $599 (or maybe it was $699) on the BRACELET just within the past couple of weeks? Regardless, still a pretty good price for a 7750.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> Thanks didn't see the end. So you can order from Europe site with no issues? First time buying Chr ward.


I think others ordered from the .eu site and had it shipped to the US without any issues.

$330 for a nice Swiss-made watch with a Sellita SW200-1 is hard to pass up..


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Northlander said:


> I think others ordered from the .eu site and had it shipped to the US without any issues.
> 
> $330 for a nice Swiss-made watch with a Sellita SW200-1 is hard to pass up..


You're telling me brother....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

You people and this website.o| Only been at work a few hours and already found about 3 watches I want to purchase TODAY, lol. If that black face c65 came with the bracelet I likely would not have been able to resist. Also I have to many black faced watches as it is. Really like the white face as well. AND I just caved and bought a sarb065 last week. :-x


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

mplsabdulllah said:


> You people and this website.o| Only been at work a few hours and already found about 3 watches I want to purchase TODAY, lol. If that black face c65 came with the bracelet I likely would not have been able to resist. Also I have to many black faced watches as it is. Really like the white face as well. AND I just caved and bought a sarb065 last week. :-x


Swap for a bracelet once you get it 

I'm debating black or white right now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The white on the croc strap does look rather nice..






But you can't go wrong with black either... b-)


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Northlander said:


> The white on the croc strap does look rather nice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah just watched that video. Probably going to get black version....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Northlander said:


> The white on the croc strap does look rather nice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very tempted but it's 43mm and the hour hand is just so damned phallic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Welp, just got the black one. $330 was too good of a deal for me to pass. 

Thanks but not really for posting this deal lol. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is related to the CWard C65....(not a new deal)

You can buy the metal bracelet for $125 USD. While not cheap is still reasonable considering that this is an OEM bracelet and even after market bracelets like Strapcode are charging around $100 +/- USD for their bracelets with upgraded clasps.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Swap for a bracelet once you get it
> 
> I'm debating black or white right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity I rang up the C65 and the bracelet it would come to about $468 USD delivered after currency conversion fees. That is still a good price for that watch with bracelet and strap.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just out of curiosity I rang up the C65 and the bracelet it would come to about $468 USD delivered after currency conversion fees. That is still a good price for that watch with bracelet and strap.


Yup that's what I calculated too. I was looking at the bracelet but will wait for now. I'll try out the bader strap and see how it goes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got delivery from Joma. Beautiful white Vaughan on black alligator, and two black/orange Tikis on leather.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Well worth the money for these Eternas. It's a shame I couldn't get the other ones I wanted.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just out of curiosity I rang up the C65 and the bracelet it would come to about $468 USD delivered after currency conversion fees. That is still a good price for that watch with bracelet and strap.


$460 also gets you the Hexa Osprey on bracelet shipped currently offered by ToM. This was posted here before but ends in a few days.

I like the C65 deal but just too similar to the KonTiki's so I need to pass on the CW.

But can't get this Hexa out of my mind.. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/hexa-70bc1b5d-0867-438c-804e-825ad7cd9995


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

What is "ToM"?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Rado Original DiaStar #R12408614 for *$375* from Ashford via coupon *AFFORIGINAL375*
> Cheapest price online is $542
> 
> I'm enticed myself to be honest, but I'm recovering from a double purchase I made last month.
> ...


Nice price but that watch has always struck me as a women's watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just out of curiosity I rang up the C65 and the bracelet it would come to about $468 USD delivered after currency conversion fees. That is still a good price for that watch with bracelet and strap.


Thank you for the leg work. I am already about 9 watches in so far this year. I just really have to limit my purchases to either "REALLY want now" or "looks nice + too good a deal to pass up" If this included the bracelet for around $375 usd (as the gold one is now) I would likely find it harder to pass up. As the deal on the bracelet would really sweeten it.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Never mind saw the link

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

shootermcgavin said:


> Nice price but that watch has always struck me as a women's watch.


Agree, woman's style.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Northlander said:


> $460 also gets you the Hexa Osprey on bracelet shipped currently offered by ToM. This was posted here before but ends in a few days.
> 
> I like the C65 deal but just too similar to the KonTiki's so I need to pass on the CW.
> 
> ...


Nice watch if you are looking for a diver. The C65 is a sport/dress watch. 43mm is a little large for a dress watch but it certainly doesn't look out of place in pics. Here is one from watchitallabout.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> What is "ToM"?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Touchofmodern.com

Sent from paradise!


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

I couldn't pass up on the C65, I've been looking for a white and brown watch for a while and that price was too good.


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

AARonBalakay said:


> I couldn't pass up on the C65, I've been looking for a white and brown watch for a while and that price was too good.


Me too, I got the white and black.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Jeez. I already have both of these bought from the half-price sales-










And the C11 in the mail.

And I still want the C65...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Maurice Lacroix Moonphase at the Watchery for $1049. Seems like a good price, not sure I've seen it for less.

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/286488

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Johnny Boy said:


> Me too, I got the white and black.


White on brown for me + bracelet.

Not 100% on the white but with their 60/60 guarantee, im not really worried. Plus my brother has a white aquaterra with similar aesthetics on bracelet and it looks great on him.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> Very tempted but it's 43mm and the hour hand is just so damned phallic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size bothers me more than the hand, though the hand is a little out of place for a more formal watch. For a dress watch, 43mm is just too big IMO - and I have my share of 44mm divers so it's not like I just have a preference for classically sized watches. If it were 40mm then I'd be all over this sale


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> White on brown for me + bracelet.
> 
> Not 100% on the white but with their 60/60 guarantee, im not really worried. Plus my brother has a white aquaterra with similar aesthetics on bracelet and it looks great on him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree on the guarantee, sure it will look great. I like the look of the leather strap and buckle. Touch of class.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

ehh...looking at CW black on black. 43mm is to big, and this purchse will probably kick me out of saving for Adventic GMT - thanks for posting. Eterna Delayed


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Men's Sentry 0200 Series Black Rubber Black Dial White Accent | World of Watches








$117 with RMNEXCLUSIVE10 and $103 after CB.

That's the watch I use for sports/exercise/outdoors/yard work etc. It has bright gas tubes so it will always be bright under any conditions.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

So I just noticed that the c65 dropped further in price from 281 euro to 260. Kind of annoyed since I just ordered an hour or so ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> So I just noticed that the c65 dropped further in price from 281 euro to 260. Kind of annoyed since I just ordered an hour or so ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Cancel your order and rebuy? Or write them..

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

whoa said:


> Cancel your order and rebuy? Or write them..
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Yeah writing them now. I don't see a cancel option. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> Yeah writing them now. I don't see a cancel option. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Okey! Pretty sure they'll give you their new price or it might have something about canceling your order in your mail 

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone in the u.s use CW's return before? Easy process?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

whoa said:


> Okey! Pretty sure they'll give you their new price or it might have something about canceling your order in your mail
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


And the black and white versions just went out of stock as well. Says preorder for April now.

I sent them an email let's see what they say.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> And the black and white versions just went out of stock as well. Says preorder for April now.
> 
> I sent them an email let's see what they say.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hope it won't be a problem!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I think others ordered from the .eu site and had it shipped to the US without any issues.
> 
> $330 for a nice Swiss-made watch with a Sellita SW200-1 is hard to pass up..


You are right, and so I didn't. One C65 Trident on order


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/



NYAndrew said:


> What is "ToM"?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Quite easy and painless (other than you'll need to be patient, as it takes a bit of time for your item to make it back to the UK and subsequently, for your return to process).



mplsabdulllah said:


> Anyone in the u.s use CW's return before? Easy process?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> The C65 is a sport/dress watch. 43mm is a little large for a dress watch but it certainly doesn't look out of place in pics.


I just don't see this as a dress watch as it has a brushed case and crown guards. It's more like a tool watch, casual everyday watch or dive watch without a rotating bezel (it's pretty much a C60 without the rotating bezel). I don't even know what a sport watch is.. I think my Pro Trek is very sporty. :think:



Northlander said:


> I like the C65 deal but just too similar to the KonTiki's so I need to pass on the CW.


I had a serious conversation with myself and figured it would be sad to loose out on this deal. Especially for $308. So I got the C65 with black dial on brown strap. That one is sold out as well now so only the white on black strap remains. Hurry if you want one...! ;-)









To make way for the May launch of our new C65 Trident Classic Mk 2 we are reducing the last few remaining examples of the Mk I to half price*.

* Deliveries will commence after the Easter break.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Ordered one for my Dad-in-laws birthday. Once it got here, it was hard giving it to my wife to be wrapped. Almost ordered one for myself.


Grandpa is happy!


----------



## Johnny Boy (Feb 3, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> So I just noticed that the c65 dropped further in price from 281 euro to 260. Kind of annoyed since I just ordered an hour or so ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here in the UK, a few guys on another forum also paid the higher price. Have emailed customer services

I paid £337 and it is now £249....!


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

I went ahead and grabbed one of these. Figure at that price if I don't care for it I can most likely flip it on CL.



colgex said:


> Men's Sentry 0200 Series Black Rubber Black Dial White Accent | World of Watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

bocbass said:


> I went ahead and grabbed one of these. Figure at that price if I don't care for it I can most likely flip it on CL.


That's a normal discount for that watch, very good value


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Just ordered a CW C65 Trident white dial/black strap. I tried one on when in the showroom last month and the Bader clasp works really well. So pleased I didn't pull the trigger at the full price last month!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Lovely FC for $885 minus 7% rebate at gemnation, with super nice packaging that some folks on ebay are trying to sell for $300+ :



















Frederique Constant Runabout Chronograph Mens Watch Model: FC-393RM5B6


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Not sure it's been posted already : Armida is having a 15% off sale for the Easter weekend (from now until 28th).

COLLECTION


----------



## mikeymarr84 (Feb 11, 2015)

Tikhon said:


> Just ordered a CW C65 Trident white dial/black strap. I tried one on when in the showroom last month and the Bader clasp works really well. So pleased I didn't pull the trigger at the full price last month!


I've just ordered one too. It's been on my radar for a while but was too expensive before but at the current price it's a steal.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

colgex said:


> Dude u late lol, you need to go back like 7 pages. Anyway, here are some deals, not sure if anyone posted them already:
> 
> Hamilton Mens Khaki Aviation Watch H76565835 - Dealmoon
> $10 lower than what I've ever seen
> ...


Dude, go back like 9 pages and you will see my original Eterna Kontiki post......amongst all the frenzy!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> White on brown for me + bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


FYI: The bracelet on the website will not fit the C65.

So a white dial with brown strap may be showing back up on their inventory, since I have sent Customer service a message to cancel my entire order. I really prefer my watches on bracelet when possible.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A classy Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT for $479.99 BEFORE any discounts or cash back at The Watchery (and YES, I see that it's a STORE DISPLAY!) Hamilton H32585551-SD Watches,Men's Jazzmaster Traveler Auto GMT Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Well worth the money for these Eternas. It's a shame I couldn't get the other ones I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


You could have bought at least one other one if you didn't buy 2 of the same watch to profit. Just saying!

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

papa_E said:


> This Seiko Recraft has been posted before but I gotta say it's a gorgeous piece.
> 
> I'm reposting in case you missed it.
> 
> ...


these Recraft Seikos are so underappreciated. I love mine.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

I had black dial bracelet and white dial bracelet Kontikis come in over the last couple days. White dial bracelet oddly has one less removable link than the black. Both from SWI companies. Eterna warranty cards stamped SWI.

Edit: actually looks like 2 different bracelets entirely. Black one is fully brushed. White is polished on sides and fits a bit looser with same number of links. Both have two half links, but no micro adjustment.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> A classy Hamilton Jazzmaster GMT for $479.99 BEFORE any discounts or cash back at The Watchery (and YES, I see that it's a STORE DISPLAY!) Hamilton H32585551-SD Watches,Men's Jazzmaster Traveler Auto GMT Brown Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


Same price at WoW, but with better coupon code RMNEXCLUSIVE10

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...her-silver-tone-dial-ss-hamilton-h32585551-sd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UNDONE WATCHES

http://www.undone.watch

There is a flash sale on Facebook that runs from now on till 25/3 Friday midnight. Get 15% off with your first Undone with coupon code : FIRSTUNDONE if you can make a decision on time

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Amazing deal on the 8500 calibre 39mm Omega Aqua Terras on Jomashop,

Grey Dial: Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Teak Grey Dial Watch 231.10.39.21.06.001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Black Dial: Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Black Dial Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch 231.10.39.21.01.001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

$2795 (49% off) after coupon code DMOONMADMG500


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Just got delivery from Joma. Beautiful white Vaughan on black alligator, and two black/orange Tikis on leather.
> 
> I just have to say that you buying two of the exact same watch during a sale that you knew would sell out and in the process denying someone a watch who would wear it is not good for your karma and I will leave it it at that


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> NYAndrew said:
> 
> 
> > Just got delivery from Joma. Beautiful white Vaughan on black alligator, and two black/orange Tikis on leather.
> ...


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Dude u late lol, you need to go back like 7 pages. Anyway, here are some deals, not sure if anyone posted them already:
> 
> Hamilton Mens Khaki Aviation Watch H76565835 - Dealmoon
> $10 lower than what I've ever seen
> ...


Can someone show me the link to that edit watch? For some reason links don't work in tapatalk for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Oranges said:


> Can someone show me the link to that edit watch? For some reason links don't work in tapatalk for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Select post and open in browser.
http://www.dealmoon.com/158-Edox-Mens-Les-Vauberts-Watch-70172-3N-NIN/519643.html


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> Jeez. I already have both of these bought from the half-price sales-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic but that watch case looks nice lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

colgex said:


> Dude u late lol, you need to go back like 7 pages. Anyway, here are some deals, not sure if anyone posted them already:
> 
> Hamilton Mens Khaki Aviation Watch H76565835 - Dealmoon
> $10 lower than what I've ever seen
> ...


Saw that Hamilton a couple times on OEM bracelet for $300... I was thinking about getting it back then, but I finally came to my senses and realized that I have too many watches similar to it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I just have to say that you buying two of the exact same watch during a sale that you knew would sell out and in the process denying someone a watch who would wear it is not good for your karma and I will leave it it at that


We're just screen names with a fancy avatar, it's not like we're friends.. You push your way to the front of the line and get as many as you want. When there are deals on Eterna and Chr Ward, it's all fair game. They say all is fair in love and war but they should add watch deals to that saying. :-d


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oranges said:


> Can someone show me the link to that edit watch? For some reason links don't work in tapatalk for me


Who knows what's going on with tapatalk. One way around it is to tap on the post, select "copy post URL" from the context menu, open that in a browser and then tap the link...

I wish it was easier.

There was also a $299 deal on the day date version of the same a little way back in this thread, not sure if it's still going. Images below:


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah tapatalk is acting funky for me. Notifications aren't refreshing, etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

the5rivers said:


> Yeah tapatalk is acting funky for me. Notifications aren't refreshing, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine too...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

eljay said:


> Who knows what's going on with tapatalk. One way around it is to tap on the post, select "copy post URL" from the context menu, open that in a browser and then tap the link...
> 
> I wish it was easier.
> 
> There was also a $299 deal on the day date version of the same a little way back in this thread, not sure if it's still going. Images below:


The previous deal for the full-week-day version for $300 was on automatic movt... The current deal [without week day] is on QUARTZ movt.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Whoops. I thought it was strange that a weekday complication would almost double the price...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 294941161260 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

It's back in stock-- I finally broke down. I may have to leave this club for a while-- it seems like every catagory I was looking for popped up with the Eterna deals! This moonphase looks so good!!!


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

I hope you get it. They cancelled mine this morning. Good luck and wear in good health. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Northlander said:


> We're just screen names with a fancy avatar, it's not like we're friends.. You push your way to the front of the line and get as many as you want. When there are deals on Eterna and Chr Ward, it's all fair game. They say all is fair in love and war but they should add watch deals to that saying. :-d


Maybe you have a point, but I can't help but hope all the guys buying up all the deals to flip lose their shirt....... Especially that dude on eBay selling all the freaking Kontikis........


----------



## OzLP (Dec 9, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> It's back in stock-- I finally broke down. I may have to leave this club for a while-- it seems like every catagory I was looking for popped up with the Eterna deals! This moonphase looks so good!!!


Funny this, as of 1:30am this morning (Aussie time) I received a cancellation email from Jomashop stating this very item is out of stock. Yet, my order still says processing and my funds are still pending and the watch seems to be available....


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Yep, I called them this morning and received a rude customer service rep that said there was no way that could have happened because they sold the last one on Tuesday. Not a very well run outfit. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> Maybe you have a point, but I can't help but hope all the guys buying up all the deals to flip lose their shirt....... Especially that dude on eBay selling all the freaking Kontikis........


Who needs a shirt if they have all those beautiful Kontikis to wear :-d


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

bjjkk said:


> Maybe you have a point, but I can't help but hope all the guys buying up all the deals to flip lose their shirt....... Especially that dude on eBay selling all the freaking Kontikis........


You mean someone like this seller? https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bnib-eterna-kontiki-cream-dial-gold-accents-3039818.html


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I paid for the Eterna Tangaroa with paypal so they have to send it. lol. Seriously though, if they did cancel others that's ridiculous- like they are trying to meet quarterly sales numbers and will refund everyone after the 1st. haha. (I've seen this trick in many industries)


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Lol, he wants $850!!! for a watch that most likely will be on sale for $499 or less in a few weeks.......maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

It says "Contact us for availability" under Buy Now instead of the usual "In Stock" so I think they are pre-selling a few units they hope to get in or its an error. I hope you guys get it, that is an absolutely stunning watch. 

Probably the best looking thing I've ever seen in this thread. And the others aren't that bad!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> I paid for the Eterna Tangaroa with paypal so they have to send it. lol. Seriously though, if they did cancel others that's ridiculous- like they are trying to meet quarterly sales numbers and will refund everyone after the 1st. haha. (I've seen this trick in many industries)


Did the company continue to exist beyond the following quarter?


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

blue2fire said:


> It says "Contact us for availability" under Buy Now instead of the usual "In Stock" so I think they are pre-selling a few units they hope to get in or its an error. I hope you guys get it, that is an absolutely stunning watch.
> 
> Probably the best looking thing I've ever seen in this thread. And the others aren't that bad!


It is deceptive at best. This on a large scale like what they would be dealing with would include a large amount on $$$ at any one time. I had a lengthy conversation with a nice lady after I asked for a supervisor. The problem is, they just say it is a mistake and it should show as out of stock. As I was speaking with her, I got on the internet and it showed that very message. Then I saw patrolmi post and that got my blood boiling. I am calling them again first thing tomorrow morning. How do you not have the capabilities to keep an inventory on an item that numbers in the single digits? What a joke.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 294941161260 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> It's back in stock-- I finally broke down. I may have to leave this club for a while-- it seems like every catagory I was looking for popped up with the Eterna deals! This moonphase looks so good!!!


We may need to start a watch addiction support group soon. 
I will be the first one to join!

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ilikefishes said:


> It is deceptive at best. This on a large scale like what they would be dealing with would include a large amount on $$$ at any one time. I had a lengthy conversation with a nice lady after I asked for a supervisor. The problem is, they just say it is a mistake and it should show as out of stock. As I was speaking with her, I got on the internet and it showed that very message. Then I saw patrolmi post and that got my blood boiling. I am calling them again first thing tomorrow morning. How do you not have the capabilities to keep an inventory on an item that numbers in the single digits? What a joke.


Ouch. Had they already charged your credit card/paypal account/etc.?

Edit: assuming I understand correctly


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> Maybe you have a point, but I can't help but hope all the guys buying up all the deals to flip lose their shirt....... Especially that dude on eBay selling all the freaking Kontikis........


Joma, Ashford and WoW are basically doing the same thing. Buying watches for a low price and resell them with a profit. Nobody here is complaining about those flippers. It's just business. Maybe those grey market dealers only paid $100 each for those KonTikis. And they sell them for the price someone wants to pay for it.

I bought a few watches over the years and I won't keep all of them. I'll sell some and will ask what I think they are worth, not what I paid for them. I may make some money on some. Probably loose some money on others. But that makes me a for-profit flipper as well.


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

That GMT is absolutely beautiful! I wish I could have gotten it during the 1/2 off sale!



phuchmileif said:


> Jeez. I already have both of these bought from the half-price sales-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Saw that Hamilton a couple times on OEM bracelet for $300... I was thinking about getting it back then, but I finally came to my senses and realized that I have too many watches similar to it.


Aw yeah, I know what you mean. Someone here had a "no duplication" rule and I need to implement the same. I only have room for two Japanese movements with a black dial on a bracelet in my rotation and I don't see that increasing anytime soon or ever. The problem with affordables is that they are just that, affordable, and can quickly jump from my wish list to my collection (especially after too much whiskey on payday).


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Prometheus Watch Co. Easter Sale
> 
> 15% off all IN-STOCK items excluding pre-orders
> 
> EASTERBUNNY15


 could not resist any longer this one coming my way


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 294941161260 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


I really like the dial color, hand color, and lume but don't want a chrono. What would be the closest auto, Eterna or not (but prefer Eterna), to my desire for this?


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> I really like the dial color, hand color, and lume but don't want a chrono. What would be the closest auto, Eterna or not (but prefer Eterna), to my desire for this?


*ETERNA TANGAROA **2948.41.51.0277
*







-OR-
*ETERNA TANGAROA **2948.41.51.1261
*


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> ...and the hour hand is just so damned phallic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn't have read that. Sir, you just single handedly wiped the C60 600 off my grail list. I've been lusting for that for over a year!

A year of anticipation... All ruined in a second.

My wallet thanks you.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

eljay said:


> Ouch. Had they already charged your credit card/paypal account/etc.?
> 
> Edit: assuming I understand correctly


Yes, they had already charged me. I am still awaiting a credit.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Northlander said:


> Joma, Ashford and WoW are basically doing the same thing. Buying watches for a low price and resell them with a profit. Nobody here is complaining about those flippers. It's just business. Maybe those grey market dealers only paid $100 each for those KonTikis. And they sell them for the price someone wants to pay for it.
> 
> I bought a few watches over the years and I won't keep all of them. I'll sell some and will ask what I think they are worth, not what I paid for them. I may make some money on some. Probably loose some money on others. But that makes me a for-profit flipper as well.


One model is a business the other is a hobby. There is a difference according to the Tax Code.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Joma, Ashford and WoW are basically doing the same thing. Buying watches for a low price and resell them with a profit. Nobody here is complaining about those flippers. It's just business. Maybe those grey market dealers only paid $100 each for those KonTikis. And they sell them for the price someone wants to pay for it.


There is a big difference. Those grey market dealers purchase watches at prices through channels not available to enthusiasts, and then resell them for reasonable prices, thus providing a service to WUS members and other consumers. Those Ebay seller flippers are taking away opportunities from the same to get good deals on watches. How many WUS members would have liked to get a KonTiki at those recent deal prices but were blocked from doing so by those Ebay flippers?



Northlander said:


> I bought a few watches over the years and I won't keep all of them. I'll sell some and will ask what I think they are worth, not what I paid for them. I may make some money on some. Probably loose some money on others. But that makes me a for-profit flipper as well.


If you are buying them with the intention of potentially keeping them in your collection, that also is quite different from buying with the intention of immediately flipping them for money. Also, I suspect that many of those Ebay flippers aren't enthusiasts at all of what they are buying, but rather buy whatever they think they can make some money on, whether it be watches, electronics, etc.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ilikefishes said:


> Yes, they had already charged me. I am still awaiting a credit.


Well that's a pain in the arse to say the least. I don't know how consumer law works in the USA but they probably wouldn't get away with that kind of nonsense for very long here, for comparison.

I don't intend to make any assumptions about your knowledge of consumer or contract law, but I will bore you with a story. Sometime around ten years ago Dell's local operation mis-priced a line of hard disc drives on its online store. They were accidentally sold for 10% of their intended retail price. Needless to say _many_ people took them up on this offer while it lasted, many of whom bought stacks of the things. Dell eventually noticed the mistake and tried to refund everyone's credit cards, but that's not how contract law works and since they'd already accepted payment, in the end they were forced to pony up with the goods. I don't know how it goes if the goods don't even _exist_ before they've been "sold" but it would doubtless turn out even worse for the merchant. So yeah, that all sounds pretty shady and I'll be sure to be wary when dealing with some of these grey marketeers.

Whether it's worth the pain taking them to task over the whole thing is an entirely different issue, obviously...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

kostasd87 said:


> Shouldn't have read that. Sir, you just single handedly wiped the C60 600 off my grail list. I've been lusting for that for over a year!
> 
> A year of anticipation... All ruined in a second.
> 
> ...


The submariner has similar shaped hands. I just don't see anything phallic in the C60 / C65 hour hands, it is more like a water droplet.

There are other watches that are a lot worse like the Seiko BFK.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

eljay said:


> Well that's a pain in the arse to say the least. I don't know how consumer law works in the USA but they probably wouldn't get away with that kind of nonsense for very long here, for comparison.


Here most (all?) Sites will have a disclaimer to get them out of price mistakes, etc. Some big companies will honor them to s point. Now if open bait and switch type thing are going on then there may be issue. In your Dell situation they could have refunded people here and legally been off the hook.

I actually had an issue with Dell a few years back. Had guarantees from agents, names, ID numbers, had screen shots, even links to their own site still showing the offer, went up the chain of command and even filed a complaint with all of my proof to our better business bureau. Dell never caved and the BBB said Dell was ok. Ended up returning the computer.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

kostasd87 said:


> Shouldn't have read that. Sir, you just single handedly wiped the C60 600 off my grail list. I've been lusting for that for over a year!
> 
> A year of anticipation... All ruined in a second.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think it looks more like a lit candle, not bad actually. Nothing compared to the Seiko BFK that someone here dubbed as "c**-filled condom hands".... Made me sell mine instantly, could not see anything else when I looked at the watch!

Sorry if you have a BFK!

S

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Holy Crap! Did this watch just not sell? I'm surprised because it has the new in-house movement with really nice features that really make it a legit manufacture and the 10 year maintenance interval on top of that.








$3150 JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Here most (all?) Sites will have a disclaimer to get them out of price mistakes, etc. Some big companies will honor them to s point. Now if open bait and switch type thing are going on then there may be issue. In your Dell situation they could have refunded people here and legally been off the hook.


To be honest, Dell could probably have fought it because there are provisions in our consumer law for obviously incorrect pricing being taken advantage of, however they still took payment (which is important) and probably figured it wasn't going to be worth the bad PR in the end.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

colgex said:


> Holy Crap! Did this watch just not sell? I'm surprised because it has the new in-house movement with really nice features that really make it a legit manufacture and the 10 year maintenance interval on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st version with the 2824 looks better IMO. Can't stand the wall of text on the dial of this watch.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The PVD KonTiki is now sold out on Joma as well. It actually lasted longer than I think it would but perhaps they did have a large quantity. Mine should be here in 2 hours. Not that I am looking for the UPS truck or anything... 

Joma also has the Tangaroa (related to KonTiki) for $595. Quite a beautiful watch as well and has a display caseback.

Eterna Tangaroa Automatic Grey Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 2948.41.53.1261 - Tangaroa - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Picture from the interweb.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Northlander said:


> The PVD KonTiki is now sold out on Joma as well. It actually lasted longer than I think it would but perhaps they did have a large quantity. Mine should be here in 2 hours. Not that I am looking for the UPS truck or anything...
> 
> Joma also has the Tangaroa (related to KonTiki) for $595. Quite a beautiful watch as well and has a display caseback. Very tempted but wish those hands were in a more contrasting color and I prefer 22mm lugs over 20mm.
> 
> ...


Post a wrist shot of the pvd Tiki when you can

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

kostasd87 said:


> Shouldn't have read that. Sir, you just single handedly wiped the C60 600 off my grail list. I've been lusting for that for over a year!
> 
> A year of anticipation... All ruined in a second.
> 
> ...


You're welcome? Sorry to spoil it for you. I honestly thought about getting one and swapping out the hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Und (Feb 6, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Post a wrist shot of the pvd Tiki when you can
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Hi is that the same one (i.e. the grey dial)?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Holy Crap! Did this watch just not sell? I'm surprised because it has the new in-house movement with really nice features that really make it a legit manufacture and the 10 year maintenance interval on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe their customers are becoming more informed? You can buy this for $1000 less at full price.
C60-43mm Trident COSC 600 on Steel Bracelet - Chr. Ward


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Northlander said:


> Joma, Ashford and WoW are basically doing the same thing. Buying watches for a low price and resell them with a profit. Nobody here is complaining about those flippers. It's just business. Maybe those grey market dealers only paid $100 each for those KonTikis. And they sell them for the price someone wants to pay for it.
> 
> I bought a few watches over the years and I won't keep all of them. I'll sell some and will ask what I think they are worth, not what I paid for them. I may make some money on some. Probably loose some money on others. But that makes me a for-profit flipper as well.


There's a difference between someone who buys a watch and resells and a person who buys 2 of the exact same watch. And saying that is the same as the gray market dealers is also different as I don't see them in this forum getting information/help from watch enthusiasts to operate their business and buy out sales from which an individual would purchase


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> Very tempted but it's 43mm and the hour hand is just so damned phallic.


Everything is phallic if your mind is always in the gutter.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

mleok said:


> Amazing deal on the 8500 calibre 39mm Omega Aqua Terras on Jomashop,
> 
> Grey Dial: Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Teak Grey Dial Watch 231.10.39.21.06.001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Black Dial: Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Black Dial Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch 231.10.39.21.01.001 - Seamaster Aqua Terra - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> ...


Man, if this included the blue one, I would be all over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

colgex said:


> Holy Crap! Did this watch just not sell? I'm surprised because it has the new in-house movement with really nice features that really make it a legit manufacture and the 10 year maintenance interval on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Brand new GM for less than what these normally go for on the second-hand market. The only issue I could see is when trying to get service down the road. If only I had the scratch...


----------



## zfromvan (May 9, 2014)

colgex said:


> Holy Crap! Did this watch just not sell? I'm surprised because it has the new in-house movement with really nice features that really make it a legit manufacture and the 10 year maintenance interval on top of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch except for the completely unnecessary novel on the dial. Just ruins the watch imo. That being said, good deal none the less, thanks for posting.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Heads-up: WoW has 20% off everything (except Timebombs and Red Alert sales) from 11AM-3PM EST.
Use code SITEWIDE20. The Eterna Pulsometer chrono can be now had for $639.99 (store display).


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

zfromvan said:


> Great looking watch except for *the completely unnecessary novel on the dial*. Just ruins the watch imo. That being said, good deal none the less, thanks for posting.


Good way to describe that. LOL

When will watch designers learn that writing on the dial detracts from their design, so keep it to a minimum?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Okay, so I have to admit that I'm apparently in the minority in that the various KonTikis on sale listed here haven't really thrilled me so far... but that one is really good looking.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

audiolab1 said:


> Heads-up: WoW has 20% off everything (except Timebombs and Red Alert sales) from 11AM-3PM EST.
> Use code SITEWIDE20. The Eterna Pulsometer chrono can be now had for $639.99 (store display).


Lawd help me.


jaeva said:


> Okay, so I have to admit that I'm apparently in the minority in that the various KonTikis on sale listed here haven't really thrilled me so far... but that one is really good looking.


Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


What are you going to do with the second one you bought? Do you have a picture of the other arm?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

audiolab1 said:


> WOW! Brand new GM for less than what these normally go for on the second-hand market. The only issue I could see is when trying to get service down the road. If only I had the scratch...


If Rolex didnt fully control their distribution channels, this watch would be selling for 500-600 bucks next to the Eternas on Watchery.com


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic Chronograph. $635 on WOW with code: SITEWIDE20

Lowest price I've ever seen. Beautiful chrono.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

ilikefishes said:


> What are you going to do with the second one you bought? Do you have a picture of the other arm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lol. Was gonna flip it at cost plus a bit for my NYC sales taxes paid on my order for 3 watches, but so much heat in here for buying 2, I may just return it.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Okay, so I have to admit that I'm apparently in the minority in that the various KonTikis on sale listed here haven't really thrilled me so far... but that one is really good looking.


I think the KonTiki is one of those watches that takes getting used to because it is truly different. And then, the more you study the design and detail, it starts to knaw away at you. Fast forward, a deal comes along and you find yourself waiting for delivery...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

monza06 said:


> If Rolex didnt fully control their distribution channels, this watch would be selling for 500-600 bucks next to the Eternas on Watchery.com


If only...


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> Heads-up: WoW has 20% off everything (except Timebombs and Red Alert sales) from 11AM-3PM EST.
> Use code SITEWIDE20. The Eterna Pulsometer chrono can be now had for $639.99 (store display).


I just pulled the trigger on the Pulsometer. Not sure if I'll be the big winner... sitting here waiting for a shipment confirmation or cancellation of the order (I obviously couldn't be the only one considering that watch at that rate - $589 after cash back).

I'm also awaiting the arrival of my Kontiki PVD. I prob should return one of these (assuming that I receive the Pulsometer) to reduce the blow to my wallet. Let's see...


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

monza06 said:


> If Rolex didnt fully control their distribution channels, this watch would be selling for 500-600 bucks next to the Eternas on Watchery.com


Titanium case with titanium bracelet, in-house COSC certified movement, novel reflex adjusting clasp, worldwide service network...I'm not a Tudor fanboy, but name me ANY brand offering those specifications for $500-600. Didn't think so...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

audiolab1 said:


> Titanium case with titanium bracelet, in-house COSC certified movement, novel reflex adjusting clasp, worldwide service network...I'm not a Tudor fanboy, but name me ANY brand offering those specifications for $500-600. Didn't think so...


Fauxlex?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

audiolab1 said:


> Titanium case with titanium bracelet, in-house COSC certified movement, novel reflex adjusting clasp, worldwide service network...I'm not a Tudor fanboy, but name me ANY brand offering those specifications for $500-600. Didn't think so...


If you used a Seiko Shogun put a marinemaster 300 ratcheting clasp on it and had it regulated to cosc specs then you get close. But that's right at about $1,000 for all that also.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

miltdastilt said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Pulsometer. Not sure if I'll be the big winner... sitting here waiting for a shipment confirmation or cancellation of the order (I obviously couldn't be the only one considering that watch at that rate - $589 after cash back).
> 
> I'm also awaiting the arrival of my Kontiki PVD. I prob should return one of these (assuming that I receive the Pulsometer) to reduce the blow to my wallet. Let's see...


I'm curious about this watch too, incredible value. Let me know your impressions when (if) you get it.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thrax said:


> Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic Chronograph. $635 on WOW with code: SITEWIDE20
> 
> Lowest price I've ever seen. Beautiful chrono.


Was cheaper 699 without coupons.

hm wow got new price for adventic again +300$, this looks like its not my watch.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

monza06 said:


> If Rolex didnt fully control their distribution channels, this watch would be selling for 500-600 bucks next to the Eternas on Watchery.com


yea ok. fully developed inhouse movement with 70 hour power reserve and cosc certification for 500-600 bucks. keep dreaming.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

OK Jomashop screwed me too-- not that I didn't think there was a pretty good chance they were going to do that- I suppose my recourse is to avoid shopping at their store. HA. My real guess as to what is happening is they are probably having puter/database trubs. For a while they had 2 of the same watch up- Darn it that's a nice watch though. I noticed the white/gold one did sell like new on ebay for $800 but that was a give away too....

So back to Moonphase shopping. I'll check out WOW.

PS they gave me a ridiculous 20 of 200 coupon..... WTF. lol I think it should have been 30% off lowest price of my choice.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> OK Jomashop screwed me too-- not that I didn't think there was a pretty good chance they were going to do that- I suppose my recourse is to avoid shopping at their store. HA. My real guess as to what is happening is they are probably having puter/database trubs. For a while they had 2 of the same watch up- Darn it that's a nice watch though. I noticed the white/gold one did sell like new on ebay for $800 but that was a give away too....
> 
> So back to Moonphase shopping. I'll check out WOW.
> 
> PS they gave me a ridiculous 20 of 200 coupon..... WTF. lol I think it should have been 30% off lowest price of my choice.


Did you pay with card or PP?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I paid Jomashop with PAYPAL-


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

danktrees said:


> yea ok. fully developed inhouse movement with 70 hour power reserve and cosc certification for 500-600 bucks. keep dreaming.


I think he is right at that point. Distribution is a key - if Rolex failed their marketing for dealer pricing and distribution to sales training for about 10 to 15 years in a row
- you wouldn't care about all this COSC, in-hose and etc - 500-1500$ on the Wow. Thats what happens with Maurice, Eterna, RW and all his brands, now they are only a marketing instrument to raise SWI own brands sales in the future.) IMHO, but based on work in watch retailers marketing.


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

Thrax said:


> Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic Chronograph. $635 on WOW with code: SITEWIDE20
> 
> Lowest price I've ever seen. Beautiful chrono.


This is a beauty but I can't get over the numbers being chopped off.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> I think he is right at that point. Distribution is a key - if Rolex failed their marketing for dealer pricing and distribution to sales training for about 10 to 15 years in a row
> - you wouldn't care about all this COSC, in-hose and etc - 500-1500$ on the Wow. Thats what happens with Maurice, Eterna, RW and all his brands, now they are only a marketing instrument to raise SWI own brands sales in the future.) IMHO, but based on work in watch retailers marketing.


...

I think it's true that it's not really what you sell, but when, how and where you sell it, for example the MS office package that sells for $100-200, I got from the company where I worked for just $10.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This just in from Joma. Good deal, both are great watches. More pictures in the KonTiki thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034-3.html#post27420346


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> I think he is right at that point. Distribution is a key - if Rolex failed their marketing for dealer pricing and distribution to sales training for about 10 to 15 years in a row
> - you wouldn't care about all this COSC, in-hose and etc - 500-1500$ on the Wow. Thats what happens with Maurice, Eterna, RW and all his brands, now they are only a marketing instrument to raise SWI own brands sales in the future.) IMHO, but based on work in watch retailers marketing.


i doubt it, i care about their particular in house movement and the cosc certification cuz i prefer my watches to keep time as well as it possibly can. you might get some eta or sellita movements that keep within 2-3 seconds but that is not the norm. from my experience it's more like 5-15 seconds. might not sound like much but after less than a week you're already over a minute ahead and you'd have to adjust it again.

rolex/tudor tends to keep within 2 seconds which is why i personally feel that stuff is important. now, whether that's because it's cosc certified or because of their in house movement - i dont know. i assume that's what it is since that's the purpose of developing those movements and getting those certifications. therefore i do care about it regardless of whether or not it's being marketed.

obviously, not everyone cares about the watch being that accurate if they're only looking to spend a couple hundred dollars. if that is their preference that's fine. but to compare the two and say they're are equal except for the marketing is ludicrous. rolex may not be worth 5-10k but it's not a 500-600 dollar watch either.

also, he specifically said 500-600 not 500-1500. if we're talking over 1000 then there are some cosc certified watches for around 1500-2500 like the christopher wards which are probably good value if you want the certification.

at the end of the day everyone has their own preferences, but just because you or somebody else doesnt care about inhouse movements and certifications doesn't mean other people dont. and it certainly doesnt mean that it's all marketing. if all it comes down to is marketing then these brands that offer you the same watch as rolex for 500 or even 1000 dollars should be able to sell instantly and be way more popular. there wouldn't be a need for these steep discounts either. the reason you guys are getting these eterna watches for 500 bucks is because they couldnt move the stock so it went to all the grey market dealers who are blowing them out for cheap. marketing does not make up the thousands of dollars difference in price for two products that are the same.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I got stuck in a meeting and just missed the WoW 20% deal. Anyone know how frequently they run deals like that?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> I got stuck in a meeting and just missed the WoW 20% deal. Anyone know how frequently they run deals like that?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


i've only ever seen it a few times. but it's not that big of a deal really. you can get 10% from coupons and another 8% from rebates. the rebates might take a few months to come through but it almost adds up to the same amount.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

danktrees said:


> .... *the reason you guys are getting these eterna watches for 500 bucks is because they couldnt move the stock so it went to all the grey market dealers who are blowing them out for cheap.* marketing does not make up the thousands of dollars difference in price for two products that are the same.


And that's exactly what I said too !! Why do you think that those GM dealers can't buy Rolexes on the cheap? Because the unsold Rolexes from AD's go back to Switzerland , not to GMs and it's how Rolex controls their distribution channels , which is MARKETING 101 !!

I never said which watch is worth how much, I only said how far the price can fall depending on the numerous players on those distribution channels. Is the Eterna "worth" $500 ? all the people who got one here will tell you it's worth much more, and yet they got it for $500, that's all my point is.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I paid Jomashop with PAYPAL-


And let me guess, they already refunded your money.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Scooted over to ebay to take a look at the 8932. Couldnt find the link to the $39 deal.
> 
> Do you mind posting the link here? Thanks!


Good news man- World of Watches is giving 25% off Invictas with "INVICTA25" taking them from $49.95 to $37.50!

Yeah. I grabbed one =)

Oh, and I also grabbed an ILE8926ASYB reduced from $89.99 to $67.50... oh and a 17047 reduced from $59.95 to $44.95

Unless the 17047 is too small I'll be keeping that one for sure. Then I'll have to decide whether I like the bigger vs the smaller of the other two


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ilikefishes said:


> And let me guess, they already refunded your money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Hi, I paid via Amazon payments and just got my refund from Joma, after about 3 days.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

You need to get out more, he didn't take food from someones mouth, it's a damn watch, or two.



Canyon55 said:


> NYAndrew said:
> 
> 
> > Just got delivery from Joma. Beautiful white Vaughan on black alligator, and two black/orange Tikis on leather.
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Lol. Was gonna flip it at cost plus a bit for my NYC sales taxes paid on my order for 3 watches, but so much heat in here for buying 2, I may just return it.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Nah just keep it and sell it like you planned. Just don't flaunt it when you do sell. The heat will settle.

I don't agree with the idea that people are buying these deals up and just flipping them right away on the sales forums and/or Ebay but you didn't do that. You simply bought an extra with the idea that you could recoup some of your expenses on the 2 you did keep. No big deal. At the same time I wish I hadn't had my order cancelled because of people like you that snatched up all the inventory so quickly. But my negative feelings to do not extend to the point that I feel the need to give you grief over your decision. Enjoy your watches and wear them in good health!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Lol. Was gonna flip it at cost plus a bit for my NYC sales taxes paid on my order for 3 watches, but so much heat in here for buying 2, I may just return it.


Selling it on without obscene profiteering should be okay surely? Plenty of legitimate reasons for that.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I think that a lot of people are overreacting regarding buying deals and selling them for profit. It is a free world and no one is breaking any rules. Think of this also: The people who bought a kontiki @ 499 and sold it on ebay for 799 probably did a favour to the buyer who couldn't afford to buy it @ 1500 and has better things to do than spend half his life in a watch forum like we do


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

LBPolarBear said:


> Good news man- World of Watches is giving 25% off Invictas with "INVICTA25" taking them from $49.95 to $37.50!
> 
> Yeah. I grabbed one =)
> 
> ...


I personally have always been "iffy" about Invictas...even the "Swiss Made" ones.

Is the skepticism misplaced?


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

thedius said:


> I think that a lot of people are overreacting regarding buying deals and selling them for profit.


These are the type of people that require "Safe Spaces" while attending university. Sensitive anti capitalist that wish to impose restriction on ones freedoms.

Von meinem iPod gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

monza06 said:


> And that's exactly what I said too !! Why do you think that those GM dealers can't buy Rolexes on the cheap? Because the unsold Rolexes from AD's go back to Switzerland , not to GMs and it's how Rolex controls their distribution channels , which is MARKETING 101 !!
> 
> I never said which watch is worth how much, I only said how far the price can fall depending on the numerous players on those distribution channels. Is the Eterna "worth" $500 ? all the people who got one here will tell you it's worth much more, and yet they got it for $500, that's all my point is.


but my point was that even if rolex didnt control it the way they did, you will not see those watches from tudor being sold for 500-600 dollars which was his point of contention. you agreed with him so i assumed you were agreeing to the price point as well. and the reason they can sell eternas etc. at that price is because it is cheaper to make than a tudor with inhouse movement and cosc certification. i think we can agree that while not everyone wants those things, they do add cost to the watch. so for people who do want those features they will need to pay more. just because someone doesnt want inhouse movements or cosc certification doesnt make the pelagos a 500-600 dollar watch. with regards to the timekeeping aspect, marketing will not keep a tudor or rolex running within +/- 2s a day.

a lot of people will tell you the eterna is worth much more than 500 but those are the same people who werent even looking at them until they got a notification that there's a sale. so i take what they say with a grain of salt. part of it is marketing and the other part is because there are different costs associated with creating these watches and eterna can't sell them at the 1500 price point because it simply lacks features that other watches in that area have. it's the same thing with the alpiner 4 gmt's. i really want one of those but it's not worth more than 700 dollars at this point. if i happen to get one of those i wouldnt delude myself into thinking it's worth much more than that just because it's nice. if it or the eternas have inhouse movements and other features that the tudor has then they too will be worth more, but they dont. now if you dont care about those features that's one thing but some people do and it's not just because marketing tells them to which is what you claimed in your post.

marketing can create differences in pricing but my main point of contention is to refute what he said about how tudors would be sold for 500-600 dollars if it didnt have rolex marketing. it will be worth less for sure but not that low.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

danktrees said:


> yea ok. fully developed inhouse movement with 70 hour power reserve and cosc certification for 500-600 bucks. keep dreaming.


Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I thought Tudor used ETA movements? I thought that was the basis for the price difference between Rolex and Tudor


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

I've owned many Invicta's, at least 20 different models. I sold most of them due to wearing smaller sized watches in recent years. The Pro Diver automatics around 40mm with the Seiko NH35a automatic movement are impossible to beat for the price. Great quality. The only other comparable watch IMHO are the Vostok Amphibia's for around the same price point. The Invicta Speedway series is also very good quality for the money. The "Swiss Made" Invictas are generally higher quality, but not comparable to a other Swiss made brands such as Tissot, Hamilton, ect. I think Invicta gets a bad name, and maybe rightfully so, but they sell like hotcakes are usually decent quality in my experience. Hope that helps!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I thought Tudor used ETA movements? I thought that was the basis for the price difference between Rolex and Tudor


tudor released a new cosc certified inhouse movement with 70 hour power reserver last year. it is featured in the pelagos and north flag. the movement will be available in the black bay watches shortly as well since they were just introduced with the new movement at baselworld.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

danktrees said:


> tudor released a new cosc certified inhouse movement with 70 hour power reserver last year. it is featured in the pelagos and north flag. the movement will be available in the black bay watches shortly as well since they were just introduced with the new movement at baselworld.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

EMOS said:


> This is a beauty but I can't get over the numbers being chopped off.


i agree. beautiful watch but that ruins it for me


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Maranez watch is offering %20 for orders placed between March 25 and March 28 MARANEZ
> As I posted yesterday Armida is also offering %15 off during that time COLLECTION
> 
> And thanks all for the replies regarding the perlon straps. I also found some threads on the forum regarding perlon straps. Sorry for the derail


Okay well I have this coming in now thanks to this thread. I realize this is not a hallowed Kontiki but I like the Vintage vibe, weird offset crown and all.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Odeen said:


> Not quite. You could have bought a titanium 2824-based watch, with a winder, for $90 on Black Friday last year:
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #4 - Page 703


I bought that watch and it's easily become my favorite beater... love it!

Edit: Thanks to member Towne for reminding me of the code RMNEXCLUSIVE10 to bring the price of the watch EVEN further down!

Also, I'll try to bring some order back into this jungle by posting a super affordable dressy-sport watch w/ a *Miyota 8245* automatic movement: Lucien Paccard 90th Anniversary black dial/strap watch for ....wait for it... *$26.99*!!!!! After 10% discount from code RMNEXCLUSIVE10. It's not a bad looking watch at all, imo. I don't think you will do better for a nice Miyota auto for under $30 bucks! Got one myself to keep or gift. Enjoy!

90th Anniversary Automatic Black Silicone and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Can you post a real pic of your own?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Is it just me or is it taking longer and longer to check this thread each day? Seems I would check in the morning and evening and there were 4 new pages twice a day, now I check in the morning, come back at lunch and I'm behind by 7 pages!

Can't imagine that this will be super water resistant or that it will even work, but for a buck ($2.44 INCLUDING shipping), what the heck:

*Mode Men's Military Date Leather Stainless Steel Sports Quartz Wrist Watch Uhr*

it looks like a chronograph and the details says chronograph, for a buck, I'm not optimistic. But heck, only 45 left from the original 650 or so...









On second thought, it looks like one of the Tissot PRC 200 knock-offs we see so many of - if this is the same watch (the one that fools 84.3% of Tissot buyers on ePrey) with its proper "legal" name on the dial, I'll be pleased as punch b-)


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

thedius said:


> I think that a lot of people are overreacting regarding buying deals and selling them for profit. It is a free world and no one is breaking any rules. Think of this also: The people who bought a kontiki @ 499 and sold it on ebay for 799 probably did a favour to the buyer who couldn't afford to buy it @ 1500 and has better things to do than spend half his life in a watch forum like we do


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> Is it just me or is it taking longer and longer to check this thread each day? Seems I would check in the morning and evening and there were 4 new pages twice a day, now I check in the morning, come back at lunch and I'm behind by 7 pages!
> 
> Can't imagine that this will be super water resistant or that it will even work, but for a buck ($2.44 INCLUDING shipping), what the heck:
> 
> ...


Um, that's really straddling the line between homage and rep. PRC 200 on the dial? That's the name of a Tissot model. Look at the 'T' at the end of the seconds hand. The Tissot PRC 200 chrono is a model that has a problem with counterfeits and this looks just like a counterfeit with a different name on the dial. Now whatever your moral stance is on these essentially rebadged reps is up to you of course, but personally it's not a place that I wish to go to.










Edit - I see that you mentioned this issue in your post.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> I bought that watch and it's easily become my favorite beater... love it!
> 
> Also, I'll try to bring some order back into this jungle by posting a super affordable dressy-sport watch w/ a Miyota 8245 automatic movement: Lucien Paccard 90th Anniversary black dial/strap watch for ....wait for it... $29.99!!!!! It's not a bad looking watch at all, imo. I don't think you will do better for a nice Miyota auto for under $30 bucks! Got one myself to keep or gift. Enjoy!
> 
> 90th Anniversary Automatic Black Silicone and Dial | World of Watches


I have the blue version of this that I picked up last year. The case is really polished and it made the initial like fizzle. It sits in a drawer now. YMMV of course, but for 30 bucks, why the hell not.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Um, that's really straddling the line between homage and rep. PRC 200 on the dial? That's the name of a Tissot model. Look at the 'T' at the end of the seconds hand. The Tissot PRC 200 chrono is a model that has a problem with counterfeits and this looks just like a counterfeit with a different name on the dial. Now whatever your moral stance is on these essentially rebadged reps is up to you of course, but personally it's not a place that I wish to go to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting side by side: they don't even look close. I'll sleep better now ;-)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Let me quote from back in thread #1, lest we forget why we're here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1844392
"I hope this thread will prosper.Whenever you see a deal but you pass on it or there is more to be had list it here."

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1847177
"It seems pretty straightforward.When You see a deal tell others . While we all love a deal ,our tastes are not always the same what we like is not always to anothers taste.So if you do not want something but can see it is decent, tell someone else it could be their dream watch. For the forum (affordables) has a thousand eyes and a thousand eyes can't help but see."

We're here to help fellow watch enthusiasts get their dream watches by sharing deals.

We're not here to make money off the backs of fellow enthusiasts by snatching deals we don't really want out from under them.

We're not here to gloat over deals we got that others can't have.

This thread is predicated on sharing and being helpful, not mercenary hoarding and taking advantage of others.

What kind of person empties the entire bacon tray when there are a dozen hungry people behind you at the breakfast buffet?

The deals are posted here out of benevolence. We should be treating this like the church bread basket: take only what you need and leave the rest for someone in need.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Please spare us, the guy bought one extra watch, get off your soapbox.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I can tell you for a fact, resellers ruined deals in the Amazon warehouse section. People were buying from amazon and reselling on Amazon . Now amazon rarely reduces the prices on warehouse goods like they used to. How long will it be before we see deals line the Kontiki dissapear when the vendors realize they might be selling cheating themselves out of a few hundred buck on a watch. 

It also stops greedy people from posting deals , they find something and keep it to themselves rather then having competition reselling. 

Just my experience .


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

CAN WE STOP ARGUING FOR ONE SECOND TO FIGURE SOMETHING OUT. 

I need an Alpiner 4 GMT on flash sale.


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

people need to stop whining. you missed out, get over it. hopefully you get it next time there is a deal.

if the guy wants to start his fledgling empire of reselling GM watches from this one watch, then let him. that is how capitalism works. he'll also probably find out that it is a lot more work trying to sell those watches for a big profit, and isn't worth his time and effort. if it is, then good for him, he found a new occupation.

also please remember that the dealers aren't complete fools. they'll know when they're getting taken advantage of.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Let me quote from back in thread #1, lest we forget why we're here:
> heads up,I saw a bargain here!(List Place)
> "I hope this thread will prosper.Whenever you see a deal but you pass on it or there is more to be had list it here."
> heads up,I saw a bargain here!(List Place)
> ...


I tried my best not to get involved in this subject, but there's something most of us overlooked while judging those sellers --- We overlooked that we're basically asking them not to make money, and this is a pretty bold request to be asking people.

Now I'm not saying that it's OK to resell deals posted here, I personally feel awful about it, but I think we need to get PAST these moral/ethical preaching and DO something to fight this, because it will happen whether we liked it or not.

I suggest we make a private club that have definitive requirements for its membership -- such as posting actual deals instead of monitoring thread 24/7.. Also must have no history of selling NIB watches in the sales forum -- etc

My point is --- The talk and discussions WON'T change anything because it won't convince anyone to HALT on making a buck. There has to be actual terms and rules in this thread to prevent this from happening... Because to those sellers, the deals are simply fruits to be picked.. As easy as that.

To anyone who sells NIB watches after getting their deals in here and felt offended, you should be... Because you have converted this place from a place of good-will and honest sharing where people share a hobby, to a place full of tools and wolves and selfishness.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Please, someone tell me that Christopher Ward is having a huge Easter sale... or flash sale, or whatever. I've decided I really need one of these:


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> Everything is phallic if your mind is always in the gutter.


someone told be that the Bulova Precisionist watches had testicles on the seconds hand and now i can't un-see it.:-(


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

So today's the last day of eBay's 16% back in eBay bucks for "fashion" (which includes watches).
This Blumo comes in at (net) $340, with box and papers shipped from Japan. (Sure, it's $65 worth of credits on ebay, but still...)
Seiko PROSPEX SBDC033 Last Code SBDC003 Blue Sumo Automatic Mechanical Diver | eBay


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

[QUOTE

Also, I'll try to bring some order back into this jungle by posting a super affordable dressy-sport watch w/ a Miyota 8245 automatic movement: Lucien Paccard 90th Anniversary black dial/strap watch for ....wait for it... $29.99!!!!! It's not a bad looking watch at all, imo. I don't think you will do better for a nice Miyota auto for under $30 bucks! Got one myself to keep or gift. Enjoy!

90th Anniversary Automatic Black Silicone and Dial | World of Watches[/QUOTE]

Add RMNEXCLUSIVE10 for some additional savings. Peace out and _*Kontiki* _to all!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Let's remember what happened to this kid


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Heads up if you're in the market for the sea urchin - the snzf17. Back in stock at skywatches for $119. 








http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-snzf17k1-sports-automatic-mens-watch-snzf17.htm


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Let me know if you see a smoking deal on a SNZH53!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I tried my best not to get involved in this subject, but there's something most of us overlooked while judging those sellers --- We overlooked that we're basically asking them not to make money, and this is a pretty bold request to be asking people.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that it's OK to resell deals posted here, I personally feel awful about it, but I think we need to get PAST these moral/ethical preaching and DO something to fight this, because it will happen whether we liked it or not.
> 
> ...


I agree i would get it if you buy a watch not end up liking it and you try to flip it but to be buying few at the time and trying to make a dollar while other wus members are left out on a deal is making me ....in angry and these ....ers post picks and brag about buying 3 or 4 and how they are gonna make a buck or two
.... THAT


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Market value dictates everything. The price paid is what the good is worth IMO. Too high and it will not sell, too low and people will speculate.

I recall in my former hobbies (high end video games, Neo Geo cartridges), I paid a BNIB game upon release in 2001 about 300$ USD. I come back 14 years later on the very same forum that I purchased it from a vendor to sell it myself. I got 1300$ USD for it and the mods banned me for "flipping". I was banned in minutes after I posted the ad and already had about 12 PM in my inbox. 

Long story short, if someone can sell something with a profit, kudos to him. No one is getting forced to pull the trigger.

Edit: Just received the Bulova Military 262 khz 115$ ebay deal someone posted around March 10th. Really impressive, looks like a SpringDrive for 1/30 of the cost! Leather band felt like cardboard but I replaced it by a nice green nato. Thanks to the guy who posted this deal!!



Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

tylehman said:


> someone told be that the Bulova Precisionist watches had testicles on the seconds hand and now i can't un-see it.:-(
> View attachment 7567682


Yep: ruined it for me too thanks


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aramar Arctic Marine Blue dive watch on sale for €205, about $229, to the U.S.

Their shipping is steep though, it ends up being about $282.47 all told. Still, for what you're getting, it seems like a good price.

500m water resistance, Miyota 9015, sapphire crystal.

Aramar Arctic Marine Blue


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> CAN WE STOP ARGUING FOR ONE SECOND TO FIGURE SOMETHING OUT.
> 
> I need an Alpiner 4 GMT on flash sale.


This.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

tylehman said:


> someone told be that the Bulova Precisionist watches had testicles on the seconds hand and now i can't un-see it.:-(
> View attachment 7567682


LOL I just imagine it's Peter Griffins chin sack.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> CAN WE STOP ARGUING FOR ONE SECOND TO FIGURE SOMETHING OUT.
> 
> I need an Alpiner 4 GMT on flash sale.


They were on sale this morning on WoW. Would have been under $700 after coupon and cashback.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> Can't imagine that this will be super water resistant or that it will even work, but for a buck ($2.44 INCLUDING shipping), what the heck:
> 
> *Mode Men's Military Date Leather Stainless Steel Sports Quartz Wrist Watch Uhr*
> 
> ...


I got one. I've been wanting to try a chrono just to see if the extra dials bug me or not, and this is about as cheap as they get. From the pictures, I actually like this design more than the more expensive watches you see posted here.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Well said Taike, some people are just too ignorant to understand the concept of sharing and acting like gentlemen. Some people just have the attitude of screw everyone and have no concern or understanding of community.
The man who purchased the extra watches explained his reasoning, which is admirable !nd reasonable, unlike some who feel this forum is for financial gain and not for sharing of deals by people who enjoy watches and aiding others in their search foresults a good deal


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They were on sale this morning on WoW. Would have been under $700 after coupon and cashback.


Are you serious?

Screw it I'm just gonna get the C60 Trident GMT. I don't chase things that don't reciprocate my love for them. And the C.Ward has been calling my name for quite some time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Screw it I'm just gonna get the C60 Trident GMT. I don't chase things that don't reciprocate my love for them. And the C.Ward has been calling my name for quite some time.


Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

There was a 20% coupon plus 8% cashback. I didn't actually add it to my cart to verify that the coupon worked on it though.

You can still get it for under $800 with WINTER75 and 8% cashback.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Men's Alpiner Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> There was a 20% coupon plus 8% cashback. I didn't actually add it to my cart to verify that the coupon worked on it though.


Such a nice looking watch although I'm still confused as to why they use "degree" markings on the bezel though?


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> So today's the last day of eBay's 16% back in eBay bucks for "fashion" (which includes watches).
> This Blumo comes in at (net) $340, with box and papers shipped from Japan. (Sure, it's $65 worth of credits on ebay, but still...)
> Seiko PROSPEX SBDC033 Last Code SBDC003 Blue Sumo Automatic Mechanical Diver | eBay


Yeah but that 12 o'clock index looks like a vagina Lol!
Seriously guys, stop with the long posts about the way the world should and shouldn't be.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

RyanD said:


> lxnastynotch93 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious?
> ...


coupon code RMNEXCLUSIVE10 might be a better one to use for 10% off.
The 20% coupon is no longer active.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Regarding that World of Watches 20 off this morning --- where was that advertised? Was it just me that couldn't see that on their site? I'm just wondering for the future if I missed something. I'm expecting some deals to come down on Easter Sunday too.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Such a nice looking watch although I'm still confused as to why they use "degree" markings on the bezel though?


Alpina is all about "The Adventure".

Thus, the bezel is a compass. 36 is north. 18 is south. Etc. You can Google how this works. It involves pointing the hour hand at the sun. Or something.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Uroboros said:


> Yeah but that 12 o'clock index looks like a vagina Lol!
> Seriously guys, stop with the long posts about the way the world should and shouldn't be.


It was originally nicknamed the Cameltoe, but decorum won out in the end and we have Sumo


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 8340.41.18.1225

I know it's not the same as the one we all got screwed on by JOMASHOP- but it's in the realm. I think it's something about this color combo thats making it on sale. Thought I would point it out I think there were a few of us looking at the other moonphase.

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch $1099.00


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

jaeva said:


> Please, someone tell me that Christopher Ward is having a huge Easter sale... or flash sale, or whatever. I've decided I really need one of these:
> 
> View attachment 7567698


You missed it - that was on clearance a week ago for 1/2 off I think. Clearance


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNDF95P1 for $137.90 shipped from Jomashop; coupon XCLSV5 takes it down to $132.90.

Seiko Blue Dial Chronograph Leather Men's Watch SNDF95 - Seiko - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

EMOS said:


> This is a beauty but I can't get over the numbers being chopped off.


I can. As a child, my grandmother taught me how to read time by understanding the positions where numbers would be. So I can tell time on a Movado Museum Dial. Or on a Raymond Weil with the numbers cut off. Nine forty-four is the same on any dial.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

zfromvan said:


> Great looking watch except for the completely unnecessary novel on the dial.


For me, the novel on the Tudor dial may be the most interesting thing about the Rolex clone. Gives me something to read while watching the NFL Network. Would be unappealing to me otherwise.


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

Just received an email SITEWIDE20 extended at world of watches.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sav said:


> Just received an email SITEWIDE20 extended at world of watches.


Yup, for those that missed out earlier it's back on until 3am EST.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I suggest we make a private club that have definitive requirements for its membership


Might work, might not, but it seems to me like a recipe for mutual mistrust culminating in an inquisition.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

All these watches have a 7750 for cheap:

Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial | World of Watches
Men's ChronoPro Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches
Men's Infantry Vintage Auto Chrono Black Leather Gunmetal Dial & IP SS | World of Watches

plus the sitewide20


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Well I finally got the Alpina, but unfortunately it's on the leather strap. I've got to source the bracelet ASAP because it needs to be on a bracelet for what I'm going to be using it for (I know I'm picky). Hopefully my local AD can get back to me quickly. If not then the C.Ward is getting ordered and I know I won't have any problems because it comes on a pretty awesome bracelet!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> Regarding that World of Watches 20 off this morning --- where was that advertised? Was it just me that couldn't see that on their site? I'm just wondering for the future if I missed something. I'm expecting some deals to come down on Easter Sunday too.


I got it via email. 
It's extended

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

eljay said:


> Might work, might not, but it seems to me like a recipe for mutual mistrust culminating in an inquisition.


Not the Spanish Inquisition! Our two chief weapons are SURPRISE and FEAR, and RUTHLESS EEFICIENCY, no our three weapons are....

As this particular deranged vulture is standing aside waiting patiently for the fantasy Nomos Glashute 75% discount sale and getting a bit peckish, Yeknod's observations on the latest flurries of activity over a carcass or two...

- quite a lot of us will be rotating watches so are multiple purchases really surprising?
- we sorta know the sites where the bargains crop up and we are probably on their email lists so expect there might be quite a lot of hopping vultures heading off to fresh watch meat at the same time. Being in the right place at the right time takes dedication, surprise, ruthless efficiency, fanatical devotion and a measure of luck? 
- flipping for profit. Perhaps this is just as much a part of the hobby as owning and wearing? Perhaps the fortunate purchasers are after a grail watch and their purchase is a stepping stone? Perhaps they bought them in and then didn't like them and want to move them on? Is it their responsibility that the manufacturer and discounter may have misjudged their pricing?
- whoever said vultures have a moral and ethical code beyond filling their hungry bellies? I've never discussed philosophy with a vulture, they just squawk.

Having said all of the above it is pretty obvious that the spirit of the thread is to help collectors find what they want and share information, as if most of us don't know where to go to get it  and that requires some work.

And the club idea is interesting, a Massdrop-like cooperative where manufacturers or discounters can offer something and we all queue up in a nice ordered vulture line to accept (or not) price and quota.. but then we all know there'd be a sudden uplift in multiple accounts to take advantage because that is the nature of avaricious vultures who may not know where their next meal comes from? And we all know that manufacturers and discounters would offer not so good bargains because they are approaching a bunch of hungry vultures.

Now, please, some one tell me where I can get a 75% discount on a Nomos Metro 1101 because Chrono24, Watchrecon & Google searches are so very taxing.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> I bought that watch and it's easily become my favorite beater... love it!
> 
> Edit: Thanks to member Towne for reminding me of the code RMNEXCLUSIVE10 to bring the price of the watch EVEN further down!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this- I happened to see the SITEWIDE20 deal at 2:50am and I snagged it for $23.99!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got it via email.
> It's extended


Really? Tried, but doesn't work in my cart.

I don't know why but I didnt get their emails and than I try to subscribe I got blank page.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

crysman2000 said:


> I bought that watch and it's easily become my favorite beater... love it!
> 
> Edit: Thanks to member Towne for reminding me of the code RMNEXCLUSIVE10 to bring the price of the watch EVEN further down!
> 
> ...


Tried to order from The Netherlands. Total price $117 instead of $29... 

Freaking $67 shipping and $22 pre-paid custom fees...

Go away WoW, you're drunk.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeknodathon said:


> I've never discussed philosophy with a vulture, they just squawk.


I think the trick for that one is peyote


----------



## Yeknodathon (Jan 11, 2015)

eljay said:


> I think the trick for that one is peyote


Gawd dang I had to look up peyote on Wikipaedia; cactus... "reported to trigger states of deep introspection and insight that have been described as being of a metaphysical or spiritual nature"

Hmmm...

Taken orally.

Hmmm. I'd say, hypothetically, of course, that administration might be attempted from another direction, somewhere where the KonTiki raft don't float


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

It may be quartz, but it is one of those hallowed Kontikis. On bracelet for $389 with coupon GOOGLE10...

Eterna Kontiki Chorongraph White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 1250.41.11.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, not sure if its a great bargain but here goes

Edox C-1 Automatic // 80062 AIN // New @ ToM

USD 499

— Model #: 80062 3 AIN
— Movement: Automatic
— Case Diameter: 43mm
— Case Material: Stainless Steel
— Crystal Material: Sapphire
— Case Back: Solid
— Bezel Material: Stainless Steel
— Dial Color: Silvertone
— Dial Markers: Arabic Numeral, Stick Markers
— Crown Type: Push/Pull
— Water Resistant: 200M
— Bracelet Material: Stainless Steel
— Functions And Complications: Standard time, Central seconds, Date
— Condition: New
— Original Papers: Yes
— Box Type: Original
— Warranty: 1 Year


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

This came yesterday and was 50% of WoW's regular price. Miyota 8215 movement. Not bad at all for $37.50! No hacking and the screw down crown needs some machining to make it easier to set the time, but otherwise I'm pleased.


----------



## EMOS (May 21, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> EMOS said:
> 
> 
> > This is a beauty but I can't get over the numbers being chopped off.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. My comment wasn't aimed at my ability to tell time on that watch but rather that I didn't like the aesthetic of the numbers being chopped off.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this- I happened to see the SITEWIDE20 deal at 2:50am and I snagged it for $23.99!


Damn! I overpaid at $26.99!!

Funny, the WoW email saying the 20% was extended to 3:00AM arrived in my inbox at 6:20AM. The first one also showed up hours after the deal was over.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

FK I missed it again. 12am to 3am? That's obnoxious to us East coasters. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Damn! I overpaid at $26.99!!
> 
> Funny, the WoW email saying the 20% was extended to 3:00AM arrived in my inbox at 6:20AM. The first one also showed up hours after the deal was over.


I got the original email, but the extension email never came. I'd been watching something for the wife, so I probably would have bought something had it came.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

And now for something (sorta) a little different - the green bezel mako XL model no. CEM75003B. On the bay from a seller I purchased from before (full lume ny0040). $138. Free shipping. 








http://m.ebay.com/itm/Orient-EM7500...atic-200m-Mens-Watch-/222056470644?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

There were two versions of this, the earlier on had a nicer moonphase window, showed some stars, but no guilloche on the dial.


patrolmi said:


> Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 8340.41.18.1225
> 
> I know it's not the same as the one we all got screwed on by JOMASHOP- but it's in the realm. I think it's something about this color combo thats making it on sale. Thought I would point it out I think there were a few of us looking at the other moonphase.
> 
> *Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch $1099.00*


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

EMOS said:


> Thanks for the feedback. My comment wasn't aimed at my ability to tell time on that watch but rather that I didn't like the aesthetic of the numbers being chopped off.


Okay. For me, it's not bothersome at all. To each our own.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeknodathon said:


> Not the Spanish Inquisition! Our two chief weapons are SURPRISE and FEAR, and RUTHLESS EEFICIENCY, no our three weapons are....
> 
> As this particular deranged vulture is standing aside waiting patiently for the fantasy Nomos Glashute 75% discount sale and getting a bit peckish, Yeknod's observations on the latest flurries of activity over a carcass or two...
> 
> ...


Try EU based sellers. I know the Club can be had for €1050 vs. $1550 and the Zurich World Timer can be gotten for €4300 vs. $6100. With the current exchange rate and after VAT refund you'd be looking at under $1k on the Club and right at $4200 on the Zurich.


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)

There is a pretty sweet *Oris Aquis Date* (dark grey) on jomadeals rights now for *$895*
JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Rado Original for $375 with code AFFORIGINAL375 on Ashford.

Rado Original R12408614 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I just wanted to take a moment and note that: 

1) this thread is awesome
2) we seem to be living in a golden moment/age of amazing deals
3) the watch industry is well aware of the product glut and resulting huge discounts, so we should enjoy it while it lasts
4) wow, there are so many awesome friggin' deals out there!


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

cadeallaw said:


> There is a pretty sweet *Oris Aquis Date* (dark grey) on jomadeals rights now for *$895*
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


Assuming this is a new one, that's the lowest price I've seen. If it was the color I've been eyeing, i'd seriously be tempted. If anyone knows of the 43mm on a bracelet ever going for less, I would like to know where.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Uroboros said:


> Assuming this is a new one, that's the lowest price I've seen. If it was the color I've been eyeing, i'd seriously be tempted. If anyone knows of the 43mm on a bracelet ever going for less, I would like to know where.


Google shopping showed me green dial and blue dial around ~$950 if my memory still serves me.. And the orange hands for exactly $999
Look up the first two parts of the model number.

Edit: With bracelets of course.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and note that:
> 
> 1) this thread is awesome
> 2) we seem to be living in a golden moment/age of amazing deals
> ...


I saved so much money I went bankrupt!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I saved so much money I went bankrupt!


Don't forget... the more you buy, the more you save...!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I tried my best not to get involved in this subject, ...


Ha ha ha! Is there a subject in this thread that you don't have an opinion on? LOL :-d


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Alpina is all about "The Adventure".
> 
> Thus, the bezel is a compass. 36 is north. 18 is south. Etc. You can Google how this works. It involves pointing the hour hand at the sun. Or something.


A feature that no one will ever use.

Now, had they put the GMT numbers, you would have a dual GMT watch. Gads.


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this- I happened to see the SITEWIDE20 deal at 2:50am and I snagged it for $23.99!


Can someone link me the website for this watch please. The link does not work for me. Thank you


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> A feature that no one will ever use.
> 
> Now, had they put the GMT numbers, you would have a dual GMT watch. Gads.


Just divide the numbers by 1.5 in your head. Voila! Instant GMT. Simples!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

iConsumer through March 31 is once again offering double rebate rates. For World of Watches and eWatches, that means 10% return. (Yet they still for some reason don't list The Watchery.) 

Giving Assistant also offers 10% rebates for WoW. Both sites beat BeFrugal's current rate of 8%.

iConsumer's Ashford rate is 9.6%, beating BeFrugal's 6%.

It's definitely worthwhile to do a Google search on "iConsumer" "World of Watches" "coupons" to see what further discounts still make the rebates tick.

And for those who are reluctant to go the rebate route for some inexplicable reason, I'm expecting $183 worth of BeFrugal rebate money in my PayPal account on Monday.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> I just wanted to take a moment and note that:
> 
> 1) this thread is awesome
> 2) we seem to be living in a golden moment/age of amazing deals
> ...


Ive been following this thread for over 3 years and the positive shift in number of deals that has taken place in the past 6 months is amazing! It may not last forever but let's enjoy while we can.

I've mentioned this before but the hot deal last year at this time was the $112 skx007/009 on rakuten. This is a watch that was really available anywhere at that time for $160. We were flipping out over a $50 savings. Compare that to what we have seen in the past few months!

Why can't there be a glut on an omega 300 master coaxial?

Thanks to all the deal posters and deal chit chat purveyors. This has been a great thread to be part of!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

eljay said:


> Just divide the numbers by 1.5 in your head. Voila! Instant GMT. Simples!


Announcement to everyone! GMT watches now obsolete, don't buy them, just track the second time zone by adding or subtracting in your mind. Simple! :roll:


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Oranges said:


> Can someone link me the website for this watch please. The link does not work for me. Thank you


Sorry man, I checked and it looks like they sold out


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I saved so much money I went bankrupt!


lol im headed in that direction


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

So right now I have a bittersweet tale to tell; and I hope you guys will forgive my mentioning this after the fact. As it is I don't know if I should laugh or cry...

I was on eBay earlier and came across a seller with 3 or 4 each of two Citizen EcoDrive models for sale at a great price, brand new- the AT4008-51E and the BL5250-02L

My first thought was about sharing them here but on taking a closer look I decided to buy one of each for myself first LOL. I put both in my cart as fast as I could and checked out, but the seller had it set up so each person could only buy one item from them every ten days... so my order was placed for just the BL5250-02L. Had I known I'd have chosen the AT4008-51E hands down and twice in Sunday, both on looks and functionality, let alone the value of the watch itself. 

I spent the next 10 or 15 minutes trying to get ahold of anyone I knew to order the other one for me to no avail, and by the time I accepted my misfortune and went to copy the link to post here the remaining ones sold out....

My stomach is in knots over this. I know I should be happy with my score, but damn how I wish I knew I had to pick one or the other. I'm afraid to even post what the asking price was or you may ban me from the forum LOL but if given the two choices for the same X dollars, would any of you have chosen the one I bought over the one I missed out on?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Announcement to everyone! GMT watches now obsolete, don't buy them, just track the second time zone by adding or subtracting in your mind. Simple! :roll:


Lol.....this is why a GMT had never appealed (or made sense) to me. As an immigrant to the US, it's always been a no-brainer and takes half a second to do the math in my head to figure out the time where my relatives are. I think it would take me longer to read the dial to get the time.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And for those who are reluctant to go the rebate route for some inexplicable reason, I'm expecting $183 worth of BeFrugal rebate money in my PayPal account on Monday.


I am one of those people. It has really helped me exercise restraint. I used to find excuses to buy watches all the time, now I just look for the silliest of reasons to not buy anything.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LBPolarBear said:


> So right now I have a bittersweet tale to tell; and I hope you guys will forgive my mentioning this after the fact. As it is I don't know if I should laugh or cry...
> 
> I was on eBay earlier and came across a seller with 3 or 4 each of two Citizen EcoDrive models for sale at a great price, brand new- the AT4008-51E and the BL5250-02L
> 
> ...


You don't really want us to answer this do you?

How about this.....a Seiko Tuna us the only quartz i want. ....so i would not have bought either one.

Sorry for how things worked out for you.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LBPolarBear said:


> So right now I have a bittersweet tale to tell; and I hope you guys will forgive my mentioning this after the fact. As it is I don't know if I should laugh or cry...
> 
> I was on eBay earlier and came across a seller with 3 or 4 each of two Citizen EcoDrive models for sale at a great price, brand new- the AT4008-51E and the BL5250-02L
> 
> ...


There is one there for a Buy it now of $239.....your price was better than that?

Edit: sorry just noticed that was pre-owned 
Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> And now for something (sorta) a little different - the green bezel mako XL model no. CEM75003B. On the bay from a seller I purchased from before (full lume ny0040). $138. Free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. Of course, this made me go looking for a deal on the orange bezel.... couldn't find quite as good of a deal (although skywatches is asking $140 for each of them)... and now I'm debating which one to get. Or both.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Melbourne Watch Company %20 discount. From the email:

"For the next 24 hours, we are offering our newsletter subscribers an exclusive *20% off all in-stock watches *in our current range.

To take advantage of this offer, please use the code *EASTER16 *during checkout. 

This discount is valid on models that are currently in-stock only (i.e. excludes the Portsea pre-order).

To view the list of models in stock now, please visit the following link:

*[url]www.melbournewatch.com.au/in-stock-now/*[/URL]

As always, *shipping is free within Australia* and is a low $30AUD flat rate worldwide (express)."


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 45mm Pulsar PT3393 for US$44.95 plus delivery
Not bad for a chronograph with SS bracelet & 100 metres water resistance made by Seiko.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> There is one there for a Buy it now of $239.....your price was better than that?
> 
> Edit: sorry just noticed that was pre-owned
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


the price for either, new, was $45...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Lol.....this is why a GMT had never appealed (or made sense) to me. As an immigrant to the US, it's always been a no-brainer and takes half a second to do the math in my head to figure out the time where my relatives are. I think it would take me longer to read the dial to get the time.


+1, and half hour timezones



LBPolarBear said:


> So right now I have a bittersweet tale to tell; and I hope you guys will forgive my mentioning this after the fact. As it is I don't know if I should laugh or cry...
> 
> I was on eBay earlier and came across a seller with 3 or 4 each of two Citizen EcoDrive models for sale at a great price, brand new- the AT4008-51E and the BL5250-02L
> 
> ...


I would have picked the BL5250 too - I own it since 3 years.



LBPolarBear said:


> the price for either, new, was $45...


?? Just 45$ ?


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> +1, and half hour timezones
> 
> I would have picked the BL5250 too - I own it since 3 years.
> 
> ?? Just 45$ ?


Right?!

New Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar Titanium BL5250 02L | eBay

and

New Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Chorno Watch AT4008 51E | eBay


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> the price for either, new, was $45...


Please do a unboxing video with reaction shots and post it here.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Melbourne Watch Company %20 discount. From the email:
> 
> "For the next 24 hours, we are offering our newsletter subscribers an exclusive *20% off all in-stock watches *in our current range.
> 
> ...


That puts this mecha-quartz chrono at under $300. Hmmmmm....


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

From the non-Kontiki department, WorldOfWatches.com has a very handsome Bulova Accuswiss Tellaro 63B193 on sale for $299.99. WINTER25 takes it down to $274.99, and 8% Befrugal cashback is another $22, for a final total of $252.99. Personally, I dig the sculpted lugs on the case, the rounded hands, the color-matching date wheel, and what looks to be a really nice bracelet with a mixture of brushed and polished surfaces. Powered by the requisite Sellita SW200.

This has hovered at the $330-$350 level before cashback and coupons, but it's the first time I've seen the price dip to under $300.

Please note that the WoW website shows this watch with a gray dial. This particular model has a BLACK dial, the gray dial is reserved for the strap version (Model 63B188).









Men's Tellaro Auto SS Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Please do a unboxing video with reaction shots and post it here.


I am sorry to say, but this seems like a typical scam on ebay to me. A seller with zero feedback (as a seller that is) and zero activity as a buyer for over a year suddenly comes up with 5 pieces of each Citizen model. Probably a high-jacked ebay account.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Another candidate for my money this weekend is this unusual/striking/weird/ooogly Momo Evo MD1010BS-20 "Limited Edition" with white/silver dial, and featuring a Unitas 6497 manual wind movement.
It's on the larger side at 45mm, but with the partially hidden lugs it should wear smaller than your typical 45mm watch. Judging by the display caseback, I think that movement needs most of those 45mm. 

I dig those trademark Momo hands (which, admittedly, are not for everyone), the light color scheme on the dial, and what looks to be titanium-color matte PVD plating. I've always been a fan of non-black PVD plating, as evidenced by my Orient CEY02005B0 M-Force GMT, and a very, very, very blue Invicta 11645 Subaqua Noma III chronograph.

Again, this is the first time I see this particular color combination for < $300. Same pricing math applies: $299.99, WINTER25 takes it down to $274.99, and 8% Befrugal cashback is another $22, for a final total of $252.99.










Men's Ltd Ed. Evo Mech Stainless Steel Silver-Tone and White Dial | World of Watches


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Johnny Boy said:


> Same here in the UK, a few guys on another forum also paid the higher price. Have emailed customer services
> 
> I paid £337 and it is now £249....!





the5rivers said:


> And the black and white versions just went out of stock as well. Says preorder for April now.
> 
> I sent them an email let's see what they say.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did you get some response from them? I'm on the same boat with the same semi problem - it's nice to catch a good deal, it's just not so nice if in one hour it gets even better


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

thedius said:


> I am sorry to say, but this seems like a typical scam on ebay to me. A seller with zero feedback (as a seller that is) and zero activity as a buyer for over a year suddenly comes up with 5 pieces of each Citizen model. Probably a high-jacked ebay account.


+1. Happened a few times during the last few months. I remember the 30$ SNK809 that a zero feedback seller suddenly started selling by the dozen.....

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> A feature that no one will ever use.
> 
> Now, had they put the GMT numbers, you would have a dual GMT watch. Gads.


It makes the watch unique, which is a 'feature' all of us 'use' every and now and then. I mean we're talking about mechanical watches (obsolete technology) here.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Well I finally got the Alpina, but unfortunately it's on the leather strap. I've got to source the bracelet ASAP because it needs to be on a bracelet for what I'm going to be using it for (I know I'm picky). Hopefully my local AD can get back to me quickly. If not then the C.Ward is getting ordered and I know I won't have any problems because it comes on a pretty awesome bracelet!


Does the alpina bracelet have micro adjustments or just half links?


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

smille76 said:


> +1. Happened a few times during the last few months. I remember the 30$ SNK809 that a zero feedback seller suddenly started selling by the dozen.....
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


well hell, how did that all play out?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

ChaserM said:


> Did you get some response from them? I'm on the same boat with the same semi problem - it's nice to catch a good deal, it's just not so nice if in one hour it gets even better


Yeah they emailed back and said they would change the price in my order. But the price hasn't changed yet and the pre Auth on my card still shows higher price. Hopefully changes by next week.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Odeen said:


> Another candidate for my money this weekend is this unusual/striking/weird/ooogly Momo Evo MD1010BS-20 "Limited Edition" with white/silver dial, and featuring a Unitas 6497 manual wind movement.
> It's on the larger side at 45mm, but with the partially hidden lugs it should wear smaller than your typical 45mm watch. Judging by the display caseback, I think that movement needs most of those 45mm.
> 
> I dig those trademark Momo hands (which, admittedly, are not for everyone), the light color scheme on the dial, and what looks to be titanium-color matte PVD plating. I've always been a fan of non-black PVD plating, as evidenced by my Orient CEY02005B0 M-Force GMT, and a very, very, very blue Invicta 11645 Subaqua Noma III chronograph.
> ...


RMNEXCLUSIVE10 does you $5 better, unless you want the free watch


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

LBPolarBear said:


> well hell, how did that all play out?


Turned out 100% fake as expected. ebay refunded all the buyers since obviously it was a hacked account.

A couple of guys here were raising red flags and people kept buying them anyways, you could see the numbers sold on the ebay listing getting higher by the minute..."ebay will refund me if there is a problem"...was their response.

Lowest I've seen for SNK8** series is around 52-55$ from HK/Singapore resellers.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Yeah they emailed back and said they would change the price in my order. But the price hasn't changed yet and the pre Auth on my card still shows higher price. Hopefully changes by next week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's good to hear that, I bet that they will hold on to their promises.
I was thinking about asking them for discount for bracelet for difference between both amounts, but then I read this post



valuewatchguy said:


> FYI: The bracelet on the website will not fit the C65.
> 
> So a white dial with brown strap may be showing back up on their inventory, since I have sent Customer service a message to cancel my entire order. I really prefer my watches on bracelet when possible.


I don't know is that true, because if you look in "find my watch strap" section on Chr.Ward site there it is, I think it should fit p


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Melbourne Watch Company %20 discount. From the email:
> 
> "For the next 24 hours, we are offering our newsletter subscribers an exclusive *20% off all in-stock watches *in our current range.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! I've had my eye on the Hawthorne and was waiting for a sale.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

ChaserM said:


> It's good to hear that, I bet that they will hold on to their promises.
> I was thinking about asking them for discount for bracelet for difference between both amounts, but then I read this post
> 
> I don't know is that true, because if you look in "find my watch strap" section on Chr.Ward site there it is, I think it should fit p


Yeah I saw that post too. I would email them to be sure about the bracelet because it says it fits the c60 but doesn't say anything about the c65.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

taike said:


> RMNEXCLUSIVE10 does you $5 better, unless you want the free watch


Unfortunately, RMNEXCLUSIVE10 code is not on BeFrugal's World of Watches coupon page ( World of Watches Coupons, Promo Codes & Cash Back (8%) for March, 2016 ), so using it will likely invalidate the cashback. I wouldn't mind the free watch, though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChaserM said:


> It's good to hear that, I bet that they will hold on to their promises.
> I was thinking about asking them for discount for bracelet for difference between both amounts, but then I read this post
> 
> I don't know is that true, because if you look in "find my watch strap" section on Chr.Ward site there it is, I think it should fit p





the5rivers said:


> Yeah I saw that post too. I would email them to be sure about the bracelet because it says it fits the c60 but doesn't say anything about the c65.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wera told me it was the wrong one and that they would probably have the correct bracelet for the C65 in a few weeks. I just didn't want to wait and see. Also MK2 of the C65 was coming out and IF they made it a little smaller and changed the hands, i would want that more. Just have to wait for a while till they go on 50% off.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wera told me it was the wrong one and that they would probably have the correct bracelet for the C65 in a few weeks. I just didn't want to wait and see. Also MK2 of the C65 was coming out and IF they made it a little smaller and changed the hands, i would want that more. Just have to wait for a while till they go on 50% off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I guess they will sort it out, Thanks for info. Probably all the difference should be in polished center links vs brushed


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Does the alpina bracelet have micro adjustments or just half links?


I'm not sure. I'll know as soon as I source a bracelet from an AD. Hopefully I can do so fairly quickly.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hoping some of the more current Eterna KonTiki models are eventually offered up heavily discounted. I'll keep checking.


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh, sorry, delete this. Someone already said it better.

I wouldn't feel bad. That seller has no feedback and has only 9 transactions. I'll bet her account is closed in a few days, and that you would have spent an hour on the phone trying to get your money back. You dodged a bullet.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I wonder if Gemnation is trying to say something


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FYI - *Ali Express* is having a big *Anniversary Sale on March 29th!* Expect prices to drop midday 3/28 in the Western Hemisphere. Also, the biggest savings may come from using the Ali Express mobile app (smartphone or tablet). You may complete your purchase(s) on a PC or laptop, but items must be placed in your shopping cart from the mobile app for the additional savings.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Not true, I've actually used that feature, on a different watch, many times


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I've had my eye on the Hawthorne and was waiting for a sale.


Same, the Hawthorn on the bracelet is mine. Extra Tan strap included, thanks for the discounts Suj.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI - *Ali Express* is having a big *Anniversary Sale on March 29th!* Expect prices to drop midday 3/28 in the Western Hemisphere. Also, the biggest savings may come from using the Ali Express mobile app (smartphone or tablet). You may complete your purchase(s) on a PC or laptop, but items must be placed in your shopping cart from the mobile app for the additional savings.


The price for this Seagull Rodina is 97.84 if you buy through their app.

http://m..........s.com/item/32394838194.html










I got my Limited Edition army watch from them last time.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> The price for this Seagull Rodina is 97.84 if you buy through their app.
> 
> http://m..........s.com/item/32394838194.html
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing that watch for a while... not sure if I should go with this one or the one with the date window....


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> The price for this Seagull Rodina is 97.84 if you buy through their app.
> 
> http://m..........s.com/item/32394838194.html
> 
> ...


That watch is just a little to close to a Nomos to be called anything other than a fake.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Lol.....this is why a GMT had never appealed (or made sense) to me. As an immigrant to the US, it's always been a no-brainer and takes half a second to do the math in my head to figure out the time where my relatives are. I think it would take me longer to read the dial to get the time.


I agree to a certain extent. I've spent most of my adult life as an American living and traveling abroad. The living abroad part makes time zones easy. You stay in the same time zone and math is simple. But the traveling is a whole different story. I juggle about 4 different time zones where I'm at now. Then factor in hitting three countries in two days for meetings, and things get really confusing. I've come to appreciate a true GMT, or even a GMT bezel.

Either way, that silly 36 bezel on the Alpina just ruins what would be a very cool watch.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> I've been eyeing that watch for a while... not sure if I should go with this one or the one with the date window....












Here is my Sea-gull Limited Edition army PVD automatic watch.

My Eterna Kontiki PVD from Jomashop finally arrived. The watch is brand new and perfect.









This picture is from Eterna website. I am not very good at taking pictures. Need to stop buying for a while.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Here is my Sea-gull Limited Edition army PVD automatic watch.
> 
> My Eterna Kontiki PVD from Jomashop finally arrived. The watch is brand new and perfect.
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> The price for this Seagull Rodina is 97.84 if you buy through their app.
> 
> http://m..........s.com/item/32394838194.html
> 
> ...


If you wait for the *3/29 Ali Express Anniversary Sale*, these *Megir 3206* models *w/Sea-Gull 2525 automatic movements*, will drop to just *$32.78 w/mobile app! *http://m..........s.com/item/32342929248.html


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> If you wait for the *3/29 Ali Express Anniversary Sale*, these Megir 3206 models w/Sea-Gull automatic movements, will drop to just *$32.78 w/mobile app! *http://m..........s.com/item/32342929248.html


Do you have a link for it? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Is it just me, or does Gemnation sometimes run the same watch for their deal of the day for multiple days in a row? I've noticed the Oris Audi on there since Friday, and I just watched the clock roll over on it, and the same watch appear with a new countdown. But being in Russia, I could be seeing weird time zone quirks on websites.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> It makes the watch unique, which is a 'feature' all of us 'use' every and now and then. I mean we're talking about mechanical watches (obsolete technology) here.


I guess that makes sense if you move to one place and stay there and you're only referencing back to one other time zone. But consider an overseas pilot who wakes up in a different time zone several times each week. Three times in the last year, it took me a good 5 to 10 seconds (when I awoke in a hotel room some where) to remember what city, or even what country I was in.

Same pilot can set his GMT time to the airport he's arriving in, walk off the plane, get lunch and know - just by looking - the time zone in the new airport and at home. Now, if your brain is stuck in Hong Kong and now you're in Dubai, doing the math doesn't really work if you're doing it for the wrong city.



Gazza74 said:


> Lol.....this is why a GMT had never appealed (or made sense) to me. As an immigrant to the US, it's always been a no-brainer and takes half a second to do the math in my head to figure out the time where my relatives are. I think it would take me longer to read the dial to get the time.


Fair enough. Where as ebtromba does the time math in his head, I don't know a pilot that can't tell the difference between 160 degrees and 270 without looking at his watch or a compass.

I really do like that watch and I would consider it if I could find a 24 hour bezel for it - triple GMT has a lot of appeal to me, especially when on multi leg journeys.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> I guess that makes sense if you move to one place and stay there and you're only referencing back to one other time zone. But consider an overseas pilot who wakes up in a different time zone several times each week. Three times in the last year, it took me a good 5 to 10 seconds (when I awoke in a hotel room some where) to remember what city, or even what country I was in.
> 
> Same pilot can set his GMT time to the airport he's arriving in, walk off the plane, get lunch and know - just by looking - the time zone in the new airport and at home. Now, if your brain is stuck in Hong Kong and now you're in Dubai, doing the math doesn't really work if you're doing it for the wrong city.
> 
> ...


I'm not doing any math in my head, because I'm not using the bezel for 24 hour time. At all. The bezel is a frivolity. I admit that, and can still dig the watch.

The dial, however, has a very clear 24 hour 'section' for the 24 hour hand. Combined with jumping hour hand, it's a more than capable travel watch.Sure, if you think you really want 3 time zones, it is definitely not going to be the watch for you.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Is it just me, or does Gemnation sometimes run the same watch for their deal of the day for multiple days in a row? I've noticed the Oris Audi on there since Friday, and I just watched the clock roll over on it, and the same watch appear with a new countdown. But being in Russia, I could be seeing weird time zone quirks on websites.


What happens when you force the page to reload? I see a Maurice Lacroix.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> What happens when you force the page to reload? I see a Maurice Lacroix.


Did that several times to no avail. I've had the website up since this morning to see how it changed when the countdown ended. I left it up, force refreshed about every half hour, and then about 30 minutes ago it changed to the Lacroix. However, the timer never reset with the change. so the Lacroix appeared at 22 hours left to buy.

But I did still see the Oris Audi for at least two days up until now. Weird stuff.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Did that several times to no avail. I've had the website up since this morning to see how it changed when the countdown ended. I left it up, force refreshed about every half hour, and then about 30 minutes ago it changed to the Lacroix. However, the timer never reset with the change. so the Lacroix appeared at 22 hours left to buy.
> 
> But I did still see the Oris Audi for at least two days up until now. Weird stuff.


Hah. I suppose it had properly refreshed by the time I looked.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> I guess that makes sense if you move to one place and stay there and you're only referencing back to one other time zone. But consider an overseas pilot who wakes up in a different time zone several times each week. Three times in the last year, it took me a good 5 to 10 seconds (when I awoke in a hotel room some where) to remember what city, or even what country I was in.
> 
> Same pilot can set his GMT time to the airport he's arriving in, walk off the plane, get lunch and know - just by looking - the time zone in the new airport and at home. Now, if your brain is stuck in Hong Kong and now you're in Dubai, doing the math doesn't really work if you're doing it for the wrong city.
> 
> ...


A pilot or a person who changes time zones frequently would definitely find this a useful tool, no doubt. And I'm also not saying that it wouldn't be useful for others either - just that it isn't really useful to me. Even when I'm traveling for business, whether I'm changing time zones in the US or to Europe, I have no issues juggling the time differences, and also knowing, as an example, what time it is for my colleagues in China. I fully recognize GMT complication is useful - just not for me.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I agree to a certain extent. I've spent most of my adult life as an American living and traveling abroad. The living abroad part makes time zones easy. You stay in the same time zone and math is simple. But the traveling is a whole different story. I juggle about 4 different time zones where I'm at now. Then factor in hitting three countries in two days for meetings, and things get really confusing. I've come to appreciate a true GMT, or even a GMT bezel.
> 
> Either way, that silly 36 bezel on the Alpina just ruins what would be a very cool watch.


As I posted above, I agree it's useful for some - just not for me . Definitely agree with you on the 36 bezel.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Do you have a link for it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


The link is above, but you need to fill in m. Ali Express .com (without any spaces). Sorry, but WUS censors full links or the full Ali express name.
http:/m..........s.com/item/32342929248.html

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnto1999 (Jan 10, 2016)

matlobi said:


> He's pretty trollish. Quite a few of his posts are spent lambasting Invicta and Sturhling for being nothing more than fashion watch junk, yet praises Nixon in at least one post. :crazy:
> 
> Just put him on your ignore list.





HoustonReal said:


> The link is above, but you need to fill in m. Ali Express .com (without any spaces). Sorry, but WUS censors full links or the full Ali express name.
> http:/m..........s.com/item/32342929248.html
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


Any watches without branding on sale that's worth buying in your opinion?


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Massdrop has the Seiko SSA233 for $205 (or $200 with a few more commits, which I'm sure they'll get), with free shipping.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-premier-ssa-watch









I've been holding out for a SARY023, but the prices on those have been creeping upwards. This is the closest I've come to joining a drop.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ayem-bee said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko SSA233 for $205 (or $200 with a few more commits, which I'm sure they'll get), with free shipping.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-premier-ssa-watch
> 
> ...


I wish the white faced one could be had with the SS case via the drop. I've personally never been a fan of the 'rose" gold type of case.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen BN0151-09L for $149.99 shipped from Jomashop; coupon XCLSV5 takes it down to $144.99. Thanks to hiro1963 for the photo.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Great looking Ball on Upscale Time for $1499. I handled some Balls in Las Vegas a few months ago, and they felt great.

Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express Power Automatic Men's Watch PM1058D-SJ-SL


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Great looking Ball on Upscale Time for $1499. I handled some Balls in Las Vegas a few months ago, and they felt great.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express Power Automatic Men's Watch PM1058D-SJ-SL


No comment :-x


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Great looking Ball on Upscale Time for $1499. _*I handled some Balls in Las Vegas*_ a few months ago, and they felt great.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express Power Automatic Men's Watch PM1058D-SJ-SL


Sorry but my "5th grade inner self" had to laugh at this part.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I handled some Balls in Las Vegas a few months ago, and they felt great.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> I wish the white faced one could be had with the SS case via the drop. I've personally never been a fan of the 'rose" gold type of case.


Same here. The gold case just doesn't do it for me. I much prefer the white dial version (SSA231K1) as well and had been seeing its price go up in the past few months. While I like the black dial at this price but it would never have much wrist time with so many black dials in my collection.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Great looking Ball on Upscale Time for $1499. I handled some Balls in Las Vegas a few months ago, and they felt great.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> A feature that no one will ever use.
> 
> Now, had they put the GMT numbers, you would have a dual GMT watch. Gads.


Yes. I'll probably never use the feature but live the watch and it's a bargain given the high quality and in house GMT module with jumping hour hand. 
Many of us have watches we don't use to the fullest of their abilities. 
Some have chronos for looks and never used the chrono. 
Some have dive watches and will never dive and some even are afraid to get them wet in the rain (!!?  )
Some have ridiculous 5000m WR watches which no one will ever need. And it makes the watch thicker and heavier and often looks silly on the wrist. 
Some have GMT and will never use it.

To be honest who needs GMT in the first place? I mean I like the complication and have one or two always but even when k go abroad I don't need not use the GMT. I mean how is it really to +/- 6 hours (as an example for me when I go home). I don't need a watch to tell me that when it's 1200 in France, it's 0600 in Charlotte. 
So I think it's more than about usage for many WIS.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen BN0151-09L for $149.99 shipped from Jomashop; coupon XCLSV5 takes it down to $144.99. Thanks to hiro1963 for the photo.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html


That's a great watch and a bargain IMHO. Love mine. Sold my SRP777 yet this one stayed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Camber Watches on Touch of Modern for $99.99. Looks like that's the same as the Kickstarter price. Comes with 3 straps.


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> If you wait for the *3/29 Ali Express Anniversary Sale*, these *Megir 3206* models *w/Sea-Gull 2525 automatic movements*, will drop to just *$32.78 w/mobile app! *http://m..........s.com/item/32342929248.html


Dang what is the website or mobile app called? Nice watch for $30


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Nm had to read a few more posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> That watch is just a little to close to a Nomos to be called anything other than a fake.


Since Nomos aped that style from earlier Bauhaus watches, the Rodina could be called the fake of a fake. Or we can just call the Rodina a Bauhaus style watch. Which it is.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Assuming this is probably Ashford via Slickdeals, but can you confirm? Thanks.



mannal said:


> View attachment 7587442


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> I guess that makes sense if you move to one place and stay there and you're only referencing back to one other time zone. But consider an overseas pilot who wakes up in a different time zone several times each week. Three times in the last year, it took me a good 5 to 10 seconds (when I awoke in a hotel room some where) to remember what city, or even what country I was in.
> 
> Same pilot can set his GMT time to the airport he's arriving in, walk off the plane, get lunch and know - just by looking - the time zone in the new airport and at home. Now, if your brain is stuck in Hong Kong and now you're in Dubai, doing the math doesn't really work if you're doing it for the wrong city...
> 
> I really do like that watch and I would consider it if I could find a 24 hour bezel for it - triple GMT has a lot of appeal to me, especially when on multi leg journeys.


I can see the appeal of GMT, dual time and radio controlled watches. When I lived in L.A., I often traveled between time zones for work and family. At one point, before I began collecting watches, I spent a week traveling between L.A., Honolulu, and New York with a stop in Houston going from Honolulu and the Big Apple. Having a watch with a dual time function alone would have been helpful during that trip.

Over the years, I've had plenty enough multi-leg multi-time zone trips to make the dual time function on my Citizen Calibre 9000 very handy. So much so that I'm looking to add a radio-controlled watch to my collection within the next year.

Certainly none of these complications are useful for everyone. But they are useful for many. And as with the chronograph that never gets used, the GMT complication can also look cool.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Assuming this is probably Ashford via Slickdeals, but can you confirm? Thanks.


From Deal News:


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Great looking Ball on Upscale Time for $1499. I handled some Balls in Las Vegas a few months ago, and they felt great.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Cleveland Express Power Automatic Men's Watch PM1058D-SJ-SL


I thought what happened in Vegas stayed in Vegas!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. I'll probably never use the feature but live the watch and it's a bargain given the high quality and in house GMT module with jumping hour hand.
> Many of us have watches we don't use to the fullest of their abilities.
> Some have chronos for looks and never used the chrono.
> Some have dive watches and will never dive and some even are afraid to get them wet in the rain (!!?  )
> ...


21,000 + posts!?

And I thought I had a WUS addiction!



HoustonReal said:


> If you wait for the *3/29 Ali Express Anniversary Sale*, these *Megir 3206* models *w/Sea-Gull 2525 automatic movements*, will drop to just *$32.78 w/mobile app! *http://m..........s.com/item/32342929248.html


That handle above the crown, if you pull that, does a nuclear bomb go off somewhere in the world?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> "...the GMT complication can also look cool."


The GMT complication *DOES* also look cool.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And speaking of GMT's, Backcountry has the Momentum Vortech GMT Titanium white-dial with alarm for $191.75. That price alone is about $45 better than elsewhere. But iConsumer rebate right now of 9.6% takes it to *$173.34*. Quite a deal on a sharp-looking watch.

Momentum Vortech GMT Titanium Watch | Backcountry.com


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> 21,000 + posts!?
> 
> And I thought I had a WUS addiction!


I think he has about 100k+ posts if you total his activity across all the watch forums..
And certainly flipped a thousand watches.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cheapestnatostraps.com 30% off perlon with PERLON30. Some nice new argyle designs in 20mm. Buy 5+ and they're like $5 each. I know they're not "real perlon," but eulit is not 40% better. Go to yellys and pay $9 each if you need real perlon, but colors are limited.

Besides, what red-blooded male wouldn't give Sophie the business...


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

taike said:


> cheapestnatostraps.com 30% off perlon with PERLON30. Some nice new argyle designs in 20mm. Buy 5+ and they're like $5 each. I know they're not "real perlon," but eulit is not 40% better. Go to yellys and pay $9 each if you need real perlon, but colors are limited.
> 
> Besides, what red-blooded male wouldn't give Sophie the business...


Her leather natos are also a great bargain


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> 21,000 + posts!That handle above the crown, if you pull that, does a nuclear bomb go off somewhere in the world?


That's a direct copy of the Panerai crown guard. With the lever pressed down, the crown is held firmly.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> That's a direct copy of the Panerai crown guard. With the lever pressed down, the crown is held firmly.


Can the Paneri _also_ detonate a nuclear weapon?


----------



## cc2867 (Jan 31, 2016)

Northlander said:


> Don't forget... the more you buy, the more you save...!


I can't afford to save that much


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

taike said:


> Besides, what red-blooded male wouldn't give Sophie the business...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

How many times do you intend to post that Archer image macro? :-d

Ashford is _really_ trying to shift those X-Patrols lately. If I could get one with bracelet into Australia under the GST threshold...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Also from Backcountry ... I don't know who Jack Mason is. I'm old enough to remember Jackie Mason. But anyway, Jack Mason has a pretty nice-looking flieger at a good price. Sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance and "Japanese automatic movement." $147.96 with coupon code 'MAR20'

And I'd go ahead and try the iConsumer rebate too, which could knock it down to $133.76.

Jack Mason A101 Aviation Collection Leather Watch | Backcountry.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Can the Paneri _also_ detonate a nuclear weapon?


The Paneri detonates a nuclear warhead; the Megir detonates a dirty bomb.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Oris sale on TOM .


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ... I don't know who Jack Mason is.


I think he went to school with Daniel Wellington.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has the Heritor jump hour for $99. I had one, and it worked fine. Decided I didn't really like a jump hour though.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Just got my pvd kontiki yesterday. It's really comfortable and really different from other watches I see. I'm still having mixed feelings on it as it is not the white dial kontiki date auto w/ blue strap for which I lust. I ordered another watch I lusted for, a 1942 eterna pulsometer, (subsequent to the pvc) on a great WoW deal for which I'm still waiting on shipment confirmation. I should really return the pvd to lighten the damage done to the wallet this week, but the pvd is kinda growing on me as I write this post. Any advice/thoughts WUS community members?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

monza06 said:


> If Rolex didnt fully control their distribution channels, this watch would be selling for 500-600 bucks next to the Eternas on Watchery.com


A better way of putting this is that it is only because of the mismanagement of the Eterna brand that you're able to buy a Kontiki for 70% to 80% off the MSRP. This suggests that the initial MSRP was overinflated, or there is an oversupply relative to demand. A properly managed brand aims to avoid both of these two situations.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This deal is for the Aussies & Kiwis as I don't think Starbuy ship to anywhere else. Citizen Eco Drive BM8475-34E AU$120.00 plus delivery.
Credit goes to 28Degrees at Ozbargain.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> The price for this Seagull Rodina is 97.84 if you buy through their app.
> 
> http://m..........s.com/item/32394838194.html
> 
> ...





Sevenmack said:


> Since Nomos aped that style from earlier Bauhaus watches, the Rodina could be called the fake of a fake. Or we can just call the Rodina a Bauhaus style watch. Which it is.


I didn't really make that comment lightheartedly. I'm a bit of a Bauhaus fan, and have several vintage pieces of the era. There is a difference between a Bauhaus style watch, and a copy of something else. Everything about that Rodina is a ripoff of a Nomos. The dial, the font, the kerning on the logo, even the lugs, are a ripoff of the Nomos Tangente.

In all honestly, I wouldn't doubt if it were coming out of the same factory that is already making knock-offs. I've seen more than my fair share of fake watches come through with Sea-Gull movements. It's always made me wonder if Sea-Gull is behind the manufacture of them.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

"_I've seen more than my fair share of fake watches come through with Sea-Gull movements. It's always made me wonder if Sea-Gull is behind the manufacture of them."_

They have their own branded version:











RidingDonkeys said:


> I didn't really make that comment lightheartedly. I'm a bit of a Bauhaus fan, and have several vintage pieces of the era. There is a difference between a Bauhaus style watch, and a copy of something else. Everything about that Rodina is a ripoff of a Nomos. The dial, the font, the kerning on the logo, even the lugs, are a ripoff of the Nomos Tangente.
> 
> In all honestly, I wouldn't doubt if it were coming out of the same factory that is already making knock-offs. I've seen more than my fair share of fake watches come through with Sea-Gull movements. It's always made me wonder if Sea-Gull is behind the manufacture of them.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This watch is kinda cool
Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Men's Watch AW1361-10H - Avion - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Better than Ashford sale as far as I can remember

Zenith Captain Palladium Fume Brown Alligator Men's Watch 03.2020.670/22.C498 - Captain - Zenith - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Looks like Amazon will have a lovely Frederique Constant [42mm with FC-393 chrono movt] for a great price when Today's Deal is alive at 8:29pm [prime gets it 30mins earlier].

The watch is already nicely priced at $930 which isn't too far off from the cheapest price online in gemnation for _$800_ *... So if the price dropped a chunk it'll be a sweet bargain for whoever's intrested.

Model # FC393RM5B6 ----- also spelled FC-393RM5B6

*Edit: Current best price from gemnation w/ coupon is $855, plus cashback = $800. Thanks thechin *

*LINK HERE*









Here's a short 1080p clip for some eye-candy [no enablement intended]:


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

colgex said:


> This watch is kinda cool
> Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Men's Watch AW1361-10H - Avion - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


This Citizen gets discounted in a 'special promotion' every three months or so... Been seeing it probably since mid 2015. The scrolling date window spoils it in my opinion.... But this is totally a matter of taste, so get it if you like it


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=201550300038&alt=web 
Citizen Perpetual Chrono A-T Eco-Drive Black Dial Titanium Mens Chronograph for $47.25

Perhaps too good to be true?

Seller has no feedback. He's got the nighthawk for cheap too.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Hodari D. said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=201550300038&alt=web
> Citizen Perpetual Chrono A-T Eco-Drive Black Dial Titanium Mens Chronograph for $47.25
> 
> Perhaps too good to be true?
> ...


If you think you've got time for some back and forth Paypal claim, go for it.... I personally think it's a scam,, because all the 'buying' feedback is over a year old... indication of a hacked account.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Also from Backcountry ... I don't know who Jack Mason is. I'm old enough to remember Jackie Mason. But anyway, Jack Mason has a pretty nice-looking flieger at a good price. Sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance and "Japanese automatic movement." $147.96 with coupon code 'MAR20'
> 
> And I'd go ahead and try the iConsumer rebate too, which could knock it down to $133.76.
> 
> Jack Mason A101 Aviation Collection Leather Watch | Backcountry.com


Pretty sure this is a typo. That is the quartz version at the quartz MSRP. The auto says automatic on dial and has a display back.

Don't know anything about them, just went to the manufacturers site.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Looks like Amazon will have a lovely Frederique Constant [42mm with FC-393 chrono movt] for a great price when Today's Deal is alive at 8:29pm [prime gets it 30mins earlier].
> 
> The watch is already nicely priced at $930 which isn't too far off from the cheapest price online in gemnation for $885... So if the price dropped a chunk it'll be a sweet bargain for whoever's intrested.
> 
> ...


I've been watching this beauty for days, $855 at Gemnation currently with 6% cashback puts it around $800, so I hope Amazon drops it by another $150 or so and I'll bite


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> If you think you've got time for some back and forth Paypal claim, go for it.... I personally think it's a scam,, because all the 'buying' feedback is over a year old... indication of a hacked account.


That's my thought. For 47 bucks it's not much of a risk. This seller's other items are similar citizen watches at about 10% of normal sale price.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Redback said:


> This deal is for the Aussies & Kiwis as I don't think Starbuy ship to anywhere else. Citizen Eco Drive BM8475-34E AU$120.00 plus delivery.
> Credit goes to 28Degrees at Ozbargain.
> 
> View attachment 7590442


Starbuy has had these at this price for a while, since a good few weeks ago when I posted a few of their Citizen deals (some prices have gone up since, others like this have stayed around the same price I think). Definitely worth checking back on them every few days and subscribing to their emails. Catch of the day sometimes has good deals on watches as well. Good for us here in Oz anyway... ;-)

Edit: Found their seller id on the bay, if you search for seller starbuyau on the Aus bay site you'll see the same products that will post worldwide "free" - the prices are a bit higher than the direct site to cover postage I suspect.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> Pretty sure this is a typo. That is the quartz version at the quartz MSRP. The auto says automatic on dial and has a display back.
> 
> Don't know anything about them, just went to the manufacturers site.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


They are a Dallas based company, they do these pilot watches as well as a line of collegiate watches and accessories. I got an Auburn Quartz watch of theirs from Nordstorm Rack for $22 during the holidays. It's a nice little watch for what it is.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

mannal said:


> "_I've seen more than my fair share of fake watches come through with Sea-Gull movements. It's always made me wonder if Sea-Gull is behind the manufacture of them."_
> 
> They have their own branded version:
> 
> View attachment 7590906


They also make it under the Brand "rider"
Rodina also makes a sterile version


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

miltdastilt said:


> View attachment 7590170
> 
> Just got my pvd kontiki yesterday. It's really comfortable and really different from other watches I see. I'm still having mixed feelings on it as it is not the white dial kontiki date auto w/ blue strap for which I lust. I ordered another watch I lusted for, a 1942 eterna pulsometer, (subsequent to the pvc) on a great WoW deal for which I'm still waiting on shipment confirmation. I should really return the pvd to lighten the damage done to the wallet this week, but the pvd is kinda growing on me as I write this post. Any advice/thoughts WUS community members?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got one of the PVD versions as well. I still haven't taken the plastic off the watch since I'm still not 100% "sold" on it to be honest. It's nice, but I'm just not sure I want another all black watch. I would like to add some more white faced ones since I only have 3 currently.

So...with that being said...sorry I can't help you!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

thechin said:


> I've been watching this beauty for days, $855 at Gemnation currently with 6% cashback puts it around $800, so I hope Amazon drops it by another $150 or so and I'll bite


Does this not have running seconds?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Attention, small-wristed bargain hunters and lovers of truly classic-sized watches....

Upscale Time's Deal of the Day is a Muhle Glashutte Germanika IV automatic, Model M1-38-33-MB, for $779. That's $450 less than what it's selling for elsewhere.

This would have been one of those "buy it for myself and then tell you" instances, but I regretfully cannot do a 35mm watch.

Muhle Glashutte Germanika IV Automatic Men's Watch M1-38-33-MB

And let me apologize in advance; if they only have one of these to sell, it's getting snagged in a nano-second.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

mannal said:


> "_I've seen more than my fair share of fake watches come through with Sea-Gull movements. It's always made me wonder if Sea-Gull is behind the manufacture of them."_
> 
> They have their own branded version:
> 
> View attachment 7590906





ebtromba said:


> They also make it under the Brand "rider"
> Rodina also makes a sterile version


That's kind of my point. I'm not implying that Sea-Gull is behind Rodina. I'm implying that Sea-Gull is behind the counterfeit Nomos watches that we're seeing all over the market. If your movements keep ending up in counterfeit watches, and then you make something visually identical to the real thing with only the brand changed and try to present yourself as legit, then I think you have something to hide. Even if they aren't making the counterfeit watches themselves, they are at the very least selling their movements to known counterfeiters. This is why I won't buy anything from Sea-Gull.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> That's kind of my point. I'm not implying that Sea-Gull is behind Rodina. I'm implying that Sea-Gull is behind the counterfeit Nomos watches that we're seeing all over the market. If your movements keep ending up in counterfeit watches, and then you make something visually identical to the real thing with only the brand changed and try to present yourself as legit, then I think you have something to hide. Even if they aren't making the counterfeit watches themselves, they are at the very least selling their movements to known counterfeiters. This is why I won't buy anything from Sea-Gull.


ETA and Sellita movements also end up in fakes, does that mean you won't buy anything from them either?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Does this not have running seconds?


You're right, seconds hand for the chrono only but I've seen other watches like that, so it must be a theme of some sort. I still like this watch, especially the blue leather, don't know how it's in person but in some pictures it looks fantastic.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Oranges said:


> Dang what is the website or mobile app called? Nice watch for $30


Seriously, The Ali Express Anniversary sale? Um, maybe Ali Express dot com? You just got to "m. ali express .com/_item/32342929248.html" without the spaces. WUS censors this site due to "viruses" (the malware of a few sellers offering replica watches).

Now showing "not available". _http://www..........s.com/store/pro...alog-Display-watches/1805485_32342929248.html replace: *www. ali express .com* for missing domain (no spaces). I'm not sure if it will be working for sale, or they made a pricing mistake, or jumped the gun by revealing the sale price so early.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

mleok said:


> ETA and Sellita movements also end up in fakes, does that mean you won't buy anything from them either?


Are you implying that ETA and Sellita are merely counterfeit manufacturers trying to parade themselves as legitimate watchmakers? Sure, the occasional ETA or Sellita might make its way into a counterfeit watch, but it is relatively rare. 100% of the roughly 50 fakes I opened during my last stay in Doha were Sea Gull movements.

Tianjin was legit at one time, but those days are long gone.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mleok said:


> A better way of putting this is that it is only because of the mismanagement of the Eterna brand that you're able to buy a Kontiki for 70% to 80% off the MSRP. This suggests that the initial MSRP was overinflated, or there is an oversupply relative to demand. A properly managed brand aims to avoid both of these two situations.


I do wonder how many they sold at that price though


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

colgex said:


> This watch is kinda cool
> Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Men's Watch AW1361-10H - Avion - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


if you like that at $99 you'll love it as an eBay deal for $89!
Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Mens Watch AW1361 10H | eBay


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Hodari D. said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=201550300038&alt=web
> Citizen Perpetual Chrono A-T Eco-Drive Black Dial Titanium Mens Chronograph for $47.25
> 
> Perhaps too good to be true?
> ...


Same seller I grabbed one from... I'm guessing everyone here is right and I'll be dealing with PayPal over it, though they now apparently have a few other models for sale at around the same price. I'll let you guys know what happens...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> The Paneri detonates a nuclear warhead; the Megir detonates a dirty bomb.


My thought on the matter is that neither the Swiss nor the Italians have nuclear weapons.

But the Chinese certainly do.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

miltdastilt said:


> View attachment 7590170
> 
> Just got my pvd kontiki yesterday. It's really comfortable and really different from other watches I see. I'm still having mixed feelings on it as it is not the white dial kontiki date auto w/ blue strap for which I lust. I ordered another watch I lusted for, a 1942 eterna pulsometer, (subsequent to the pvc) on a great WoW deal for which I'm still waiting on shipment confirmation. I should really return the pvd to lighten the damage done to the wallet this week, but the pvd is kinda growing on me as I write this post. Any advice/thoughts WUS community members?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it looks better on your wrist than on their website- keep it if you can afford to!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

LBPolarBear said:


> Same seller I grabbed one from... I'm guessing everyone here is right and I'll be dealing with PayPal over it, though they now apparently have a few other models for sale at around the same price. I'll let you guys know what happens...


In for the blue angles!


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

All Categories

This guy's stated location is different from the previous seller's but they both list their watches in the eBay Motors section, so I'm pretty sure they're the same person. Feel free to try your luck if you enjoy dealing with eBay's CS.

I will say that this has caused me to take a closer look at some of Citizen's higher end chronos and many of them make the Nighthawk look minimalistic. An impressive achievement.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Are you implying that ETA and Sellita are merely counterfeit manufacturers trying to parade themselves as legitimate watchmakers? Sure, the occasional ETA or Sellita might make its way into a counterfeit watch, but it is relatively rare. 100% of the roughly 50 fakes I opened during my last stay in Doha were Sea Gull movements.
> 
> Tianjin was legit at one time, but those days are long gone.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Or they're simply the world's foremost supplier of inexpensive and easy-to-buy ebauché, which makes them a prime candidate for use in fakes. This seems like a much more logical explanation than some grand conspiracy. FWIW there are an ENORMOUS number of ETA movements used in the high-end replica market. Why? Easy to buy. It is by no means "occasional" if you know where to look.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

World of Watches has the Casio MTD-1074-1AVDF on sale for $24.99


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Are you implying that ETA and Sellita are merely counterfeit manufacturers trying to parade themselves as legitimate watchmakers? Sure, the occasional ETA or Sellita might make its way into a counterfeit watch, but it is relatively rare. 100% of the roughly 50 fakes I opened during my last stay in Doha were Sea Gull movements.
> 
> Tianjin was legit at one time, but those days are long gone.


I rather doubt that 100% of the fakes you opened contained Seagull movements, given that they're probably one of the more expensive Chinese movement manufacturers, and many other Chinese movement manufacturers also produce movements that are dimensionally compatible with the ST16 and ST21. If you find fakes so abhorrent, why are you spending so much time opening up fake watches?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I didn't really make that comment lightheartedly. I'm a bit of a Bauhaus fan, and have several vintage pieces of the era. There is a difference between a Bauhaus style watch, and a copy of something else. Everything about that Rodina is a ripoff of a Nomos. The dial, the font, the kerning on the logo, even the lugs, are a ripoff of the Nomos Tangente.


And many of Nomos' styling cues were originated in watches by Stowa (below), Junghans and Braun, all of whom predate Nomos and Rodina. Again, my point stands.

Others have already coveted the statement you made about Sea-Gull movements in actual fake Nomos watches, so I'll leave that alone. You haven't defended that point well, either.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

mleok said:


> If you find fakes so abhorrent, why are you spending so much time opening up fake watches?


Because the fake market is rampant there, and coworkers were buying them in droves. Opening them up and seeing the goods became a hobby of sorts. When a Sea Gull 2555 can be had for under $10 in China, and that's the consumer price last time I was there, it makes it a perfect candidate for a $100+ fake watch. It's also a slightly better finish than most of the other 23-jewel Chinese competitors, making it better suited for knock-offs with exhibition casebacks.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> And many of Nomos' styling cues were originated in watches by Stowa (below), Junghans and Braun, all of whom predate Nomos and Rodina. Again, my point stands.
> 
> Others have already coveted the statement you made about Sea-Gull movements in actual fake Nomos watches, so I'll leave that alone. You haven't defended that point well, either.
> 
> View attachment 7592722


Again, I'm well aware of the history of the Bauhaus design, of which I have accrued a few too many examples in my collection. While I'm no Nomos fanboy, what they offer are modern interpretations of a style, not a knock-off of my early Antea or Kano. However, everything about that Rodina is designed to copy Nomos, right down to the font and kerbing of the logo. If you can sleep with peddling knock-offs on this thread, then so be it. But I'm still going to call a fake a fake, regardless of the name on the dial.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

And I may have missed it, but TW has another Bulova Accu-Swiss deal going. $299 for a gunmetal Telaro. $330 is the next cheapest price I can find.

Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I am wondering if the guys are so opposed to "fake watches" also feel the same way about fake boobs ? 

Sorry my mind works in strange ways.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

So assuming this doesn't all get deleted by a moderator, what's the gender split in this place anyway?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eljay said:


> So assuming this doesn't all get deleted by a moderator, what's the gender split in this place anyway?


My guess 8:1:1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This thread =


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

If it's not boring arse Kontiki's it's fakes & homages.......;-)


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Gosh I love this thread |>


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

After bargain announcements, we should stop posting individual purchases here...

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Let's end the derailment with a few deals.

Amazon has a number of Stuhrling Original watches on sale for less than $99. This includes the black dial version of the Executive II skeleton, which is well-finished for the price. I have the white dial version with blue indices and I must say it is a delight.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazon has a handful of interesting Glycines coming up on lightning deals, including a 3 time zone GMT although I've checked this and the root beer Combat and each only has 1 in stock, so depending on how low they go they'll last minutes or seconds.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> If you think you've got time for some back and forth Paypal claim, go for it.... I personally think it's a scam,, because all the 'buying' feedback is over a year old... indication of a hacked account.


Annnnnnnnnnd the gurus of WUS were right...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

People tend to be more vocal about things they are passionate about and this seems to be your thing. I respect that but If you don't like homages, your hanging out on the wrong forum and please move along. One more thing, I slept like a baby last night.

Obligatory photo











RidingDonkeys said:


> Again, I'm well aware of the history of the Bauhaus design, of which I have accrued a few too many examples in my collection. While I'm no Nomos fanboy, what they offer are modern interpretations of a style, not a knock-off of my early Antea or Kano. However, everything about that Rodina is designed to copy Nomos, right down to the font and kerbing of the logo. If you can sleep with peddling knock-offs on this thread, then so be it. But I'm still going to call a fake a fake, regardless of the name on the dial.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

cryptguard said:


> Amazon has a handful of interesting Glycines coming up on lightning deals, including a 3 time zone GMT although I've checked this and the root beer Combat and each only has 1 in stock, so depending on how low they go they'll last minutes or seconds.


Links? Amazon UK or US or somewhere else?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

While we're derailed, my take on The Great KonTiki Debate of 2016 is this: As has been pointed out recently, the simplest solution is that they overshot their production levels, have updated models coming out, have basically already written this stuff off, and are now simply trying to get rid of it without giving it away. (Though maybe they are all but giving it away to the gray markets.)

Does it damage the brand? Perhaps. But the damage was done in the overproduction. If your name isn't something like Rolex, the damage would be more catastrophic to take these watches and just grind them up in some big industrial grinder or something (though I would love to watch that on YouTube, in a horror movie sort of way).

I'm wondering if economic realities are forcing companies like Eterna, Freddy Constant/Alpina and others we're seeing more and more in these big sales to realize far fewer of their models can be priced in the $1,500+ range, and that they need to be more in the Seiko-Citizen price range on the bulk of their models? To me, it looks like Bulova may be moving even lower than that!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am wondering if the guys are so opposed to "fake watches" also feel the same way about fake boobs ?
> 
> Sorry my mind works in strange ways.


Yes, but I am a bit biased. I worked as a bouncer in a strip club in college. Boobs aren't the only things those gals were advertising falsely.

Nevertheless, I think you should start an official poll so we know where the WIS community stands with regards to fake boobs. This is a very important issue.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

cryptguard said:


> Amazon has a handful of interesting Glycines coming up on lightning deals, including a 3 time zone GMT although I've checked this and the root beer Combat and each only has 1 in stock, so depending on how low they go they'll last minutes or seconds.


Thanks for this. I'm definitely watching the Airman. I think Glycine offers an enormous amount of bang for the buck. I picked up a Ningaloo Reef from an inmate here on WUS last year, and it seems to get more wrist time than anything I own. So I've been on the hunt for another ever since.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yes, but I am a bit biased. I worked as a bouncer in a strip club in college. _*Boobs aren't the only things those gals were advertising falsely.*_
> 
> Nevertheless, I think you should start an official poll so we know where the WIS community stands with regards to fake boobs. This is a very important issue.


So the action they were offering was hand-wind rather than automatic?


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

LBPolarBear said:


> So the action they were offering was hand-wind rather than automatic?


And by by this I mean _self _hand-wind


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Amazon is going to do a Lightning Deal on the Fossil Townsman skeleton. Price is $87.50, or half the usual $175 price tag. Prime members get early access to the deal. Like many Fossil watches, this one is well-made.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

AAddict said:


> Links? Amazon UK or US or somewhere else?


last few watches on this page
http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/re..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1P0E6DVEQ49AK0F6QQVY


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

This Glycine seems like a pretty good price, though I'm not very familiar with their range - $172.50 although it is quartz. Also available at the same price with white dial, and rose gold case/numbers for around $30 more.
View attachment 7594282

http://www.amazon.com/Glycine-3925-..._UL250_SR170,250_&refRID=1SJPA6TF9MDAJ6D15YXX


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

cryptguard said:


> last few watches on this page
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/re..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1P0E6DVEQ49AK0F6QQVY


Wow they ask a big price fore Glycine in in the USA :-x


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Amazon is going to do a Lightning Deal on the Fossil Townsman skeleton. Price is $87.50, or half the usual $175 price tag. Prime members get early access to the deal. Like many Fossil watches, this one is well-made.
> 
> View attachment 7594090


Your link appears to take you to the Stuhrling page, just an FYI


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Healey GMT Mens Watch Model: FC-350HS5B6
$595


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Rado D-Star R15937203 Men's Watch , watches
AFFSTAR599 








Yes it is quartz but it looks lovely


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Jumpstart Your Watch Collection: Buy 3 Watches for $99 and Get a Free 6-Slot Watchbox | World of Watches

3 watches for $99 + free 6 slot watch box for free


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Because the fake market is rampant there, and coworkers were buying them in droves. Opening them up and seeing the goods became a hobby of sorts. When a Sea Gull 2555 can be had for under $10 in China, and that's the consumer price last time I was there, it makes it a perfect candidate for a $100+ fake watch. It's also a slightly better finish than most of the other 23-jewel Chinese competitors, making it better suited for knock-offs with exhibition casebacks.


If the fakes have exhibition casebacks, then why did you need to open them up? And if all of them have the same type of movements, then why bother opening them up unless you were planning on buying them? The main reason to use a Seagull ST25 is if one intends to use in an open heart watch, otherwise a ST16 would be a cheaper option, and a DG2813 cheaper still.

Given the photos which surface here of fakes, I would say that the DG2813 seems to be much more commonly used than the ST16. While I certainly believe that Seagull movements do end up in fakes, I find it much less plausible that every single one of the 50 fakes you've opened contain Seagull movements, unless they all happen to be open heart watches. In any case, just because a movement ends up in a fake watch, it does not mean that the movement manufacturer has anything directly to do with the manufacture of fakes.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> Your link appears to take you to the Stuhrling page, just an FYI


Apologies. Here we go: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01487C6WA/


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

*Not a Deal*
This option is definitely not for me, has anyone ever consider watch rental?
(no affiliation)


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

LBPolarBear said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd the gurus of WUS were right...


But the funny part for me was that my eBay had a message that the user account has been deleted and if "you already paid for the item, nothing you need to do" WTF eBay!

So I went to Paypal and canceled the transaction.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

mleok said:


> ETA and Sellita movements also end up in fakes, does that mean you won't buy anything from them either?


I am sorry if I have offended anybody in my original post. Nomos is never a brand in my radar for watches and I don't even know how it looks! I just wanted to point out a good deal for all members.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I am sorry if I have offended anybody in my original post. Nomos is never a brand in my radar for watches and I don't even know how it looks! I just wanted to point out a good deal for all members.


You offended no one other than a person who wants to make hay about watches that look similar to other watches that look similar to other watches of the same style. [MLeok was just responding to that fellow.] A trifle over nothing. We welcome more of your deal and non-deal posts!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*LONGINES DEAL IN IRELAND OR IF YOU ARE VISITING.

*I have been after a Longines Hydro Conquest auto for a while now. All AD's are looking for €1090 or $1217. Went to the outlet centre at Kildare village where Hour Passion ( Swatch Group ) have opened a shop. Their price €726 or $813. But you also get a further 10% by getting a VIP shopper coupon from the outlet office. Final cost was €653.40 or $732. Great reductions on Rado, Tissot, Hamilton, Mido, and Certina also.

I went for the red bezel Hydro Conquest.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Seriously, The Ali Express Anniversary sale? Um, maybe Ali Express dot com? You just got to "m. ali express .com/_item/32342929248.html" without the spaces. WUS censors this site due to "viruses" (the malware of a few sellers offering replica watches).
> 
> Now showing "not available". _http://www..........s.com/store/pro...alog-Display-watches/1805485_32342929248.html replace: *www. ali express .com* for missing domain (no spaces). I'm not sure if it will be working for sale, or they made a pricing mistake, or jumped the gun by revealing the sale price so early.


I notice the Megir says stainless steel back. That usually means the case is plated. Do you know if that's the case with these watches?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

That Longines Hydro was a good find. Congrats


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Killarney said:


> *LONGINES DEAL IN IRELAND OR IF YOU ARE VISITING.
> 
> *I have been after a Longines Hydro Conquest auto for a while now. All AD's are looking for €1090 or $1217. Went to the outlet centre at Kildare village where Hour Passion ( Swatch Group ) have opened a shop. Their price €726 or $813. But you also get a further 10% by getting a VIP shopper coupon from the outlet office. Final cost was €653.40 or $732. Great reductions on Rado, Tissot, Hamilton, Mido, and Certina also.
> 
> I went for the red bezel Hydro Conquest.


Can a person from Canada get one without VAT as well?That would be a heck of a deal even with shipping.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Probably. You get vat back on clothing and jewellery which is 21%. Not sure about the shipping though. Probably better if you knew someone that was coming over. Worth a try to contact them. Their address is Hour Passion, Unit 46A, Kildare Village, Ireland.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Overstock has a very good price on Edox slimline Les Bremonts manual wind watch. The price is 413 after 12% coupon. The watch is only 7mm thick and with a pea shaped exhibition back.










I have the square one myself.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Killarney said:


> *LONGINES DEAL IN IRELAND OR IF YOU ARE VISITING.
> 
> *I have been after a Longines Hydro Conquest auto for a while now. All AD's are looking for €1090 or $1217. Went to the outlet centre at Kildare village where Hour Passion ( Swatch Group ) have opened a shop. Their price €726 or $813. But you also get a further 10% by getting a VIP shopper coupon from the outlet office. Final cost was €653.40 or $732. Great reductions on Rado, Tissot, Hamilton, Mido, and Certina also.
> 
> I went for the red bezel Hydro Conquest.


WOW...a very good price for a great watch! I'm thinking about visiting Ireland for the Galway oyster festival in September, so I will have to check out this shop.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

thechin said:


> I've been watching this beauty for days, $855 at Gemnation currently with 6% cashback puts it around $800, so I hope Amazon drops it by another $150 or so and I'll bite


$779.99...not that great of a deal, but not bad.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> *Not a Deal*
> This option is definitely not for me, has anyone ever consider watch rental?
> (no affiliation)


I understand they ar renting out very high end watches, but for that money, I'd rather buy a bunch of more affordable watches - hell, at their highest ($1259/mo) price point, I'd pretty much buy every watch in my wish list within a year (admittedly, many would be used, but still).


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

So you're going to rent a watch for $1300 a month and fall in love with it and then that money doesn't go towards purchasing the watch?

I mean if you really want you can finance a watch. There are plenty of places that finance including Torneau. In fact they have 0% 30 month financing. And at the end of the term you own it.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So you're going to rent a watch for $1300 a month and fall in love with it and then that money doesn't go towards purchasing the watch?
> 
> I mean if you really want you can finance a watch. There are plenty of places that finance including Torneau. In fact they have 0% 30 month financing. And at the end of the term you own it.


Another good point. In addition, I suspect you could buy and then trade in and still come out ahead over that monthly fee (particularly if you buy used). I don't quite see this business model working, but then again, I've always been amazed that "rent a wheel" places stay in business.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So you're going to rent a watch for $1300 a month and fall in love with it and then that money doesn't go towards purchasing the watch?
> 
> I mean if you really want you can finance a watch. There are plenty of places that finance including Torneau. In fact they have 0% 30 month financing. And at the end of the term you own it.





jaeva said:


> Another good point. In addition, I suspect you could buy and then trade in and still come out ahead over that monthly fee (particularly if you buy used). I don't quite see this business model working, but then again, I've always been amazed that "rent a wheel" places stay in business.


Seems to me that anyone who can afford $1300/month watch rental can afford to buy (i.e.: actually own) the watches they really want.

I don't get the business model either. Kind of like worrying about the fuel mileage on your Aston Martin.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry S said:


> Seems to me that anyone who can afford $1300/month watch rental can afford to buy (i.e.: actually own) the watches they really want.


I guess the model renter would be a serial watch flipper, who is likely to sell a watch in a few months or a year anyway -- and take a loss for that privilege. Honestly, renting watches is what flippers are essentially doing anyway. Both are bad ways of spending money. Of course, if you can afford to rent the watch at $1,300 monthly, you can also afford to buy it and take the loss on resale.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've read some dumb things on this forum before, but renting a watch, regardless of price, goes to the top of the stupid list.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I've read some dumb things on this forum before, but renting a watch, regardless of price, goes to the top of the stupid list.


I hate to say, but financing to me would be be a close second. I can't see a watch as something you would fund through debt, since there are watches that fall in every possible budget. (Unless your homeless maybe).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> I hate to say, but financing to me would be be a close second. I can't see a watch as something you would fund through debt, since there are watches that fall in every possible budget. (Unless your homeless maybe).


Agree!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

As this is the official off-topic thread now, I have a few questions...

what r u wearing today?? post lots of pictures!

what's better, quartz or automatic?

how about more discussions about balls and boobies?? hahahaha funny word.. I am 10 years old..!

show a picture of your watch with balls and fake boobies...! :-d :-d :-d


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

hahahaha that watch has 5 balls in its logo ! ^^^^^


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Northlander said:


> As this is the official off-topic thread now, I have a few questions...
> 
> what r u wearing today?? post lots of pictures!
> 
> ...


As close as I can get to your request for balls


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

mannal said:


> People tend to be more vocal about things they are passionate about and this seems to be your thing. I respect that but If you don't like homages, your hanging out on the wrong forum and please move along. One more thing, I slept like a baby last night.
> 
> Obligatory photo
> 
> View attachment 7593962


I love that Rodina but I'm stuck between one with a date window and one without the date window (cleaner look). I realize they are close homages to the Stowa which is a close homage to the Nomos which is a homage to Bauhaus watches lol...but I'm saving up for other big purchases and at less than a C-note can't go wrong with these well reviewed Rodinas....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> I hate to say, but financing to me would be be a close second. I can't see a watch as something you would fund through debt, since there are watches that fall in every possible budget. (Unless your homeless maybe).


I feel the same way about financing a car, which is why I still haven't been able to buy one. But I rent cars many times


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> Annnnnnnnnnd the gurus of WUS were right...


Did you all catch that? You _*may*_ have protection from eBay, you _*may*_ have protection from your credit card company. But no where do they mention that you have any PayPal protection.

Always pay PayPal with a credit card and if you have a problem, don't bother to initiate a claim with PayPal, just file with your credit card company. YOU HAVE MORE PROTECTIONS FROM YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANY THAN YOU HAVE WITH PAYPAL.


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

Manual wind for $138 solves your problem  








New 2015 edition Rodina hand-winding mechanical wristwatch retro-styled


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> I hate to say, but financing to me would be be a close second. I can't see a watch as something you would fund through debt, since there are watches that fall in every possible budget. (Unless your homeless maybe).


I don't think a homeless person would qualify for any type of financing. You'll need an address and I don't think "under the highway overpass" will make the loan go through.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

cryptguard said:


> last few watches on this page
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/re..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1P0E6DVEQ49AK0F6QQVY


It says starts at 3.29am, what timezone is that , I'm on the East coast ?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I am sorry if I have offended anybody in my original post. Nomos is never a brand in my radar for watches and I don't even know how it looks! I just wanted to point out a good deal for all members.


Patrick, no need to apologize, thank you for the link to the Rodina, it's a very nice watch and at a good price.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

thechin said:


> It says starts at 3.29am, what timezone is that , I'm on the East coast ?


I assume you're talking about the Glycine deals? I'm thinking that's your timezone, because here on the West coast it says they start at 12:30 am.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ÜberUhr said:


> Manual wind for $138 solves your problem
> View attachment 7600026
> 
> 
> New 2015 edition Rodina hand-winding mechanical wristwatch retro-styled


Classy! Is there a similar handwind model with date? I like it very much.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thechin said:


> It says starts at 3.29am, what timezone is that , I'm on the East coast ?


I believe Amazon follows PST time.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> As close as I can get to your request for balls


Is that the ball deepquest?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

KONTIKI - the book . Don't know if anyone is interested but you can pick up a used copy of the book on Amazon for under 10 bucks shipped. I ordered two as I have two Kontiki watches. I wanted a book to go with each watch,so when I die my son's will be able to figure out that the significance of the Kontiki name on the watch. They are not "watch guys" 

Get them now before the resellers buy them all.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

jaeva said:


> I assume you're talking about the Glycine deals? I'm thinking that's your timezone, because here on the West coast it says they start at 12:30 am.


Yes, that makes sense if you're on the west coast, however, today on another deal I was watching, it said starts at 1:30pm, but I went around 1pm and it had already started:-s


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Weston1 said:


> I hate to say, but financing to me would be be a close second. I can't see a watch as something you would fund through debt, since there are watches that fall in every possible budget. (Unless your homeless maybe).


I finance watches through 0% APR finance, why give them your cash when it can earn interest for you?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

thechin said:


> Yes, that makes sense if you're on the west coast, however, today on another deal I was watching, it said starts at 1:30pm, but I went around 1pm and it had already started:-s


Assuming your device is transmitting the proper info, the time you see on Amazon will be your local time. Remember, some sales begin 30 minutes earlier for Prime members.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Did you all catch that? You _*may*_ have protection from eBay, you _*may*_ have protection from your credit card company. But no where do they mention that you have any PayPal protection.
> 
> Always pay PayPal with a credit card and if you have a problem, don't bother to initiate a claim with PayPal, just file with your credit card company. YOU HAVE MORE PROTECTIONS FROM YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANY THAN YOU HAVE WITH PAYPAL.


I have filed multiple claims with Paypal. All have been paid. I don't understand your point.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Is that the ball deepquest?
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Haha you almost got me!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

US/N. American deal

Not sure if this has been mentioned or is repeatable around the country or world, but I just stopped at a tjmaxx that had a huge selection of citizen at deep discounts. I haven't seen much there other than fossil and fashion watches before, but remembering reports of zodiac closeouts I figured I'd see. It's possible that some retailer is pushing a lot of back stock thru tjmaxx. 

To put things in perspective, I walked out with a Nighthawk perpetual AT, which is one of their radio controlled multifunction chrono. Gray marke is typically around $400 and list is $625 for this model and I paid $200. Worth a look if anyone can check and report back.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Again, I'm well aware of the history of the Bauhaus design, of which I have accrued a few too many examples in my collection. While I'm no Nomos fanboy, what they offer are modern interpretations of a style, not a knock-off of my early Antea or Kano. However, everything about that Rodina is designed to copy Nomos, right down to the font and kerbing of the logo. If you can sleep with peddling knock-offs on this thread, then so be it. But I'm still going to call a fake a fake, regardless of the name on the dial.


He says, while riding off into the sunset on his donkey. Godspeed, Internet warrior. We're better for having known you.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Haha you almost got me!


I preferred when our off-topic banter was related to tatas instead of balls.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> YOU HAVE MORE PROTECTIONS FROM YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANY THAN YOU HAVE WITH PAYPAL.


I've never filed a claim with PP but I imagine having your CC provider perform a chargeback on them wouldn't make them very happy.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> KONTIKI - the book . Don't know if anyone is interested but you can pick up a used copy of the book on Amazon for under 10 bucks shipped. I ordered two as I have two Kontiki watches. I wanted a book to go with each watch,so when I die my son's will be able to figure out that the significance of the Kontiki name on the watch. They are not "watch guys"
> 
> Get them now before the resellers buy them all.


I'm buying 500 copies to sell at $11 each. Ready for a free kontiki from the profits. Bam! :-!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> US/N. American deal
> 
> Not sure if this has been mentioned or is repeatable around the country or world, but I just stopped at a tjmaxx that had a huge selection of citizen at deep discounts. I haven't seen much there other than fossil and fashion watches before, but remembering reports of zodiac closeouts I figured I'd see. It's possible that some retailer is pushing a lot of back stock thru tjmaxx.
> 
> To put things in perspective, I walked out with a Nighthawk perpetual AT, which is one of their radio controlled multifunction chrono. Gray marke is typically around $400 and list is $625 for this model and I paid $200. Worth a look if anyone can check and report back.


I picked up three Zodiac's from TJMaxx. A ZMX-06 (ZO8606 with vanilla scented strap) Auto Diver, A Reissue Red Sea Dragon quartz (ZO3008) and a ZMX-01 (ZO8359) Pilot. Haven't seen a Zodiac in a TJ Maxx in over a year though. Guessing they blew threw them all. Too bad...back when I bought them I didn't know too much about watches.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I preferred when our off-topic banter was related to tatas instead of balls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Then my friend let's make the boobies watch company!

Think of the fakes they will produce! The size of dinner plates!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Then my friend let's make the boobies watch company!
> 
> Think of the fakes they will produce! The size of dinner plates!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


This isn't what you probably had in mind but. ...









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Did you all catch that? You _*may*_ have protection from eBay, you _*may*_ have protection from your credit card company. But no where do they mention that you have any PayPal protection.
> 
> Always pay PayPal with a credit card and if you have a problem, don't bother to initiate a claim with PayPal, just file with your credit card company. YOU HAVE MORE PROTECTIONS FROM YOUR CREDIT CARD COMPANY THAN YOU HAVE WITH PAYPAL.





ilikefishes said:


> I have filed multiple claims with Paypal. All have been paid. I don't understand your point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I didn't get the point of that either because either Ebay or PayPal will refund your money in this situation. I'd contact Ebay first.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

jaeva said:


> Another good point. In addition, I suspect you could buy and then trade in and still come out ahead over that monthly fee (particularly if you buy used). I don't quite see this business model working, but then again, I've always been amazed that "rent a wheel" places stay in business.


These businesses actually do quite well. It's not a model for collectors but for young professionals who just want a nice watch to show off a bit it's an option. I'm with others here, I'd never do it, but I see how there could be a market for it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> I hate to say, but financing to me would be be a close second. I can't see a watch as something you would fund through debt, since there are watches that fall in every possible budget. (Unless your homeless maybe).


I've done interest free financing on a watch. I opened a paypal credit line for that purpose and bought my planet ocean. Just made sure I had it paid off in the promotional 0% period. If I can get 0% financing I'm always going to choose that over a full cash layout up front.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> I've done interest free financing on a watch. I opened a paypal credit line for that purpose and bought my planet ocean. Just made sure I had it paid off in the promotional 0% period. If I can get 0% financing I'm always going to choose that over a full cash layout up front.


So long as one negotiates the price prior to negotiating the financing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Then my friend let's make the boobies watch company!
> 
> Think of the fakes they will produce! The size of dinner plates!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Slogan:

Boobies Watch Co.

Damn Right They're Fake. Who Cares?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If anybody became smitten with the *Junghans 1972 Chronoscope panda dial* I bought a month or so back -- and you should have -- a good deal can be found on it at Uhr Center in Germany. Minus VAT and shipped to the U.S. for about *$482*. I paid about that doing this elaborate process of third-party shipping from the UK. I'm not sure why Germany and the UK would have different rules for shipping it to the U.S., but there it is; you can do it with the click of the mouse.

That price includes a 5% discount code for first-time buyers that popped up for me when I first visited the site.

https://www.uhrcenter.de/watches/ju...-armbanduhr-041-4262-44/index.htm?from=offers

My lavish praise and a lot of photos here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/germ...rrived-junghans-1972-chronoscope-2963426.html


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> He says, while riding off into the sunset on his donkey. Godspeed, Internet warrior. We're better for having known you.


Your sarcasm is kinder than what he deserves.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Again, I'm well aware of the history of the Bauhaus design, of which I have accrued a few too many examples in my collection. *While I'm no Nomos fanboy, what they offer are modern interpretations of a style, *not a knock-off of my early Antea or Kano.


One man's "fake" is another man's "interpretations of a style" when it suits them. I guess.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Weston1 said:


> I notice the Megir says stainless steel back. That usually means the case is plated. Do you know if that's the case with these watches?


I have the quartz 3006. As I understand it, the case is injected, heat fused, stainless steel powder. In any case, it's much better than the typical Chinese alloy watch. I haven't had any problems with the finish flaking or peeling, but there was a slight casting flaw on mine.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Weston1 said:


> I hate to say, but financing to me would be be a close second. I can't see a watch as something you would fund through debt, since there are watches that fall in every possible budget. (Unless your homeless maybe).


In the example given, it was 0%, 30 month financing, which doesn't sound stupid at all. It sounds a bit smarter than buying a watch on your credit card.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

AAddict said:


> I finance watches through 0% APR finance, why give them your cash *when it can earn interest for you?*


What an antiquated notion. Earning interest on money you have in saved? Don't let the Federal Reserve know about that or they will find a way to make you earn 0% like the rest of us.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I'm buying 500 copies to sell at $11 each. Ready for a free kontiki from the profits. Bam! :-!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I use 0%, 6-month PayPal Credit financing like a cow uses grass.

Another deal: Watchshop Japan via Rakuten Global has a particularly nice price on the Seiko SARW011J. $761.60, with shipping to the U.S. adding another $15-$20.

Domed sapphire crystal, enamel dial, 6R27 (hacking) movement.

WATCHSHOP | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO Seiko PRESAGE presage SARW011


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Weston1 said:


> What an antiquated notion. Earning interest on money you have in saved? Don't let the Federal Reserve know about that or they will find a way to make you earn 0% like the rest of us.


We're way off the deep end here ... But we already give he gov't a 0% interest loan in those of us that actually get a tax return at the end of the year... But that's a whole other issue. Btw still waiting for shipment confirmation for my pulsometer. Wtf WoW?!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

If you're a fan of the number 8 and love pixelated logos/names, have I found the watch for you. 








5 bucks for a GMT chronometer with an invisible GMT hand? I'll take a dozen please!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B010V...atic+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=61lDUiBZ+IL&ref=plSrch
Posted purely for sheets and giggles.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Amazon has lightning deals on a bunch of Glycine watches in a few hours.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I didn't get the point of that either because either Ebay or PayPal will refund your money in this situation. I'd contact Ebay first.


That's what I did. I was on the phone with eBay for less than 5 minutes and he walked me through cancelling my payment with PayPal... Easy peasy


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is vaguely watch deal related. If you have a Costco Amex, you may have received offers for a Amex Blue Cash Everyday. You get $300 back after spending $2500 in 3 months (very easy to do with this thread). You also get 0% interest for 15 months. It has a lot more offers than my Costco Amex including the $50 back on $250 at Ashford. I think this credit card offer expires March 31. It took literally seconds to add it to my account.

That's $350 in free watches plus 0% interest for 15 months on any others.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> If you're a fan of the number 8 and love pixelated logos/names, have I found the watch for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm OK with the "hidden" GMT hand ;-) But just tell me that the date complication doesn't work, please? ;-) I'll get a bunch..., for sure!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> If you're a fan of the number 8 and love pixelated logos/names, have I found the watch for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part is that it's a Groundhog Day watch! Every day is the 7th, since that is a fake date sub-dial. The "*CURREN*" brand may or may not be included. I've seen some sterile versions.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

OvrSteer said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned or is repeatable around the country or world, but I just stopped at a tjmaxx that had a huge selection of citizen at deep discounts. I haven't seen much there other than fossil and fashion watches before, but remembering reports of zodiac closeouts I figured I'd see. It's possible that some retailer is pushing a lot of back stock thru tjmaxx.


The store here had precisely one decent Citizen -- a BY0100-51H Eco-Drive Chrono-Time A-T for $199 (retail $625). But that's also precisely one more decent watch than they've ever had in the past. I grabbed it, but haven't decided whether I'll keep it or return it. It may be too big for my small 6.25-inch wrist. For others with a TJ Maxx nearby -- it may be worth your time to stop in.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

thechin said:


> ...
> 
> I think it's true that it's not really what you sell, but when, how and where you sell it, for example the MS office package that sells for $100-200, I got from the company where I worked for just $10.


Your company already paid a lot more than that. You're just getting an extra copy to encourage you to use the same programs at home. Helps the employer and Microsoft. ;-)
Back to your regularly scheduled programming. . .


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

Daniel57 said:


> Amazon has lightning deals on a bunch of Glycine watches in a few hours.


 How good do you think those deals are gonna be? I am contemplating waking up at 2 am to see!


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Also on Amazon - affordable YELANG V1005 100m Swiss Quartz Tritium = $101.72....know nothing of this brand, but if the specs are correct: swiss quartz, 100m, sapphire, H3, and stainless steel?, it seems like a reasonable entry into tritium? The same watch in other versions/white on Amazon is $199. Even on the Chinese websites, this watch list for around $170+ - Sorry, I don't know if I can post links yet. 
http://www.amazon.com/YELANG-waterp...nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_36:2661615011 
If anyone goes for it, a review would be appreciated


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

r0bf1ve said:


> How good do you think those deals are gonna be? I am contemplating waking up at 2 am to see!


I'm not holding out too much hope. The Combat Subs are actually priced a bit high right now. They can be had for $800-$900 through a few AD eBay stores. I didn't scan for the Airman though.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Another super cheapie on AMAZON = Pulsar Men's PW9011 Business Collection = $36 seems to be lowest price ever...quite a few Pulsars on sale - do these all use Seiko movements?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Your sarcasm is kinder than what he deserves.


Well, since you just can't let this go, what do I really deserve for offending your precious watch selection. Do tell....

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

This looks nice! Tissot V8 Black Chronograph - Amazon and Jomashop have it for $297....lowest price per Camelx3
http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T03941...&sr=1-477&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=sapphire


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm not holding out too much hope. The Combat Subs are actually priced a bit high right now. They can be had for $800-$900 through a few AD eBay stores. I didn't scan for the Airman though.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


I recommend this website to get Glycines.

COLUCCI - Orologi e Gioielli - OnLine SHOP - Glycine Store

They are an AD for Glycine and quoted me a very nice price for combat sub. Quite a bit lower than Iguana-Sell. I very much doubt the Amazon deal will beat what they were quoting me. It's an Italian store but communication in English was not a problem.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

sobwanhoser said:


> Another super cheapie on AMAZON = Pulsar Men's PW9011 Business Collection = $36 seems to be lowest price ever...quite a few Pulsars on sale - do these all use Seiko movements?


That's indeed a very good price... at least $20 less than anyone else.
Is Amazon having a pulsar watch sale or something like that? Can you please post a link if that's the case?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sobwanhoser said:


> Also on Amazon - affordable YELANG V1005 100m Swiss Quartz Tritium = $101.72....know nothing of this brand, but if the specs are correct: swiss quartz, 100m, sapphire, H3, and stainless steel?, it seems like a reasonable entry into tritium? The same watch in other versions/white on Amazon is $199. Even on the Chinese websites, this watch list for around $170+ - Sorry, I don't know if I can post links yet.
> Amazon.com: YELANG 100M waterproof luminous swiss quartz movement sapphire mirror men wristwatch: Clothing
> If anyone goes for it, a review would be appreciated


That is super cheap for a Yelang tritium watch!


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

sobwanhoser said:


> Another super cheapie on AMAZON = Pulsar Men's PW9011 Business Collection = $36 seems to be lowest price ever...quite a few Pulsars on sale - do these all use Seiko movements?


Yeah I wonder what's going on with Pulsar. Saw this one on Amazon. Damn this thing is pretty. Might have to pull the trigger on this one.









http://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-PX5037-Chronograph-Display-Japanese/dp/B011Y4JCXQ

$100.99 free shipping.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> This is vaguely watch deal related. If you have a Costco Amex, you may have received offers for a Amex Blue Cash Everyday. You get $300 back after spending $2500 in 3 months (very easy to do with this thread). You also get 0% interest for 15 months. It has a lot more offers than my Costco Amex including the $50 back on $250 at Ashford.


Probably because Amex lost the Costco account and Costco will stop accepting Amex cards too (starting June 1st as I recall).


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Probably because Amex lost the Costco account and Costco will stop accepting Amex cards too (starting June 1st as I recall).


Last day for Amex at Costco is June 19. Starting June 20, visa accepted at Costco


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> I recommend this website to get Glycines.
> 
> COLUCCI - Orologi e Gioielli - OnLine SHOP - Glycine Store
> 
> They are an AD for Glycine and quoted me a very nice price for combat sub. Quite a bit lower than Iguana-Sell. I very much doubt the Amazon deal will beat what they were quoting me. It's an Italian store but communication in English was not a problem.


I hope nobody woke up for the Amazon Glycine's. There isn't much to write home about.

The Airman is discounted to $1807.
The rootbeer Combat Sub is down $350 to $1176.
The blue Combat Sub is down $200 to $925.
The stainless Combat is down $273 to $602, and probably presents the best deal of the bunch.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

r0bf1ve said:


> How good do you think those deals are gonna be? I am contemplating waking up at 2 am to see!


just checked them out. you save about $200 off the regular amazon price, which in itself isn't that great. color me unimpressed.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

r0bf1ve said:


> How good do you think those deals are gonna be? I am contemplating waking up at 2 am to see!


It appears that these Lightning Deals are still much higher then the prices at Christmas time. Camelcamelcamel says that the "price" (before the Lightning Deal) for a couple of those Combat Subs are the highest they have ever been on Amazon.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Weston1 said:


> What an antiquated notion. Earning interest on money you have in saved? Don't let the Federal Reserve know about that or they will find a way to make you earn 0% like the rest of us.


I'm in the UK pal, we've not quite left europe and become part of the USA just yet.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Bulova Accutron 65B148 is the daily deal on TW today for $429, which puts it about $30 under the next lowest seller.

Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

If TW Steel watches are your thing, have a look at the Catch of the Day sate - I'm not sure about international shipping options.
https://www.catchoftheday.com.au/ev...ampaign=dailydeal8pm_20160329&utm_content=cms


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, since you just can't let this go, what do I really deserve for offending your precious watch selection. Do tell....


Since I don't own a Rodina and don't plan to have one (not my favorite style), I have no reason to be offended. I do enjoy jokes at other people's expense when it is well-deserved.

Now carry on, oh wayward one.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ilikefishes said:


> I have filed multiple claims with Paypal. All have been paid. I don't understand your point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lucky you.

I've had PayPal claims denied. For example, they ONLY offer protection for physical items like watches. Software, downloads, intellectual property - all are not covered by PayPal's buyer protection. You download a program and it is misrepresented and/or doesn't work - you have NO coverage.

Sure, you might get paypal to pay up but you have more protection with your credit card and you should always file with your card instead of with paypal.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

This big 'n beefy 46mm Incursore is at $495 on Amazon. Matching the lowest price per 3xcamel. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ZG...pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=glycine+watch


----------



## Dheeraj Gaba (Mar 5, 2016)

ORISMaldives Limited Edition Blue Dial Titanium Men's Watchhttp://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-643-7654-7185mb.html

Watch is for $1399 after code JOMANEW50


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebay Bucks is now 20% on fashion including watches up to $100 back on $500.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> This big 'n beefy 46mm Incursore is at $495 on Amazon. Matching the lowest price per 3xcamel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This price hasn't changed in over a month. Sadly there is no lume on this version.


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Massdrop has the Bulova accutron II for 269.99$https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutronii-snorkel-watch?utm_placement=0&referer=8FUQAE&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-29&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I am not seeing the #32.78 price anywhere - anyone else find it ?



HoustonReal said:


> If you wait for the *3/29 Ali Express Anniversary Sale*, these *Megir 3206* models *w/Sea-Gull 2525 automatic movements*, will drop to just *$32.78 w/mobile app! *http://m..........s.com/item/32342929248.html


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am not seeing the #32.78 price anywhere - anyone else find it ?


You have to download and purchase from the APP.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> JOEYBONES said:
> 
> 
> > I am not seeing the #32.78 price anywhere - anyone else find it ?
> ...


I'm only seeing ~$64 prices even with the app.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> I've had PayPal claims denied. For example, they ONLY offer protection for physical items like watches. Software, downloads, intellectual property - all are not covered by PayPal's buyer protection. You download a program and it is misrepresented and/or doesn't work - you have NO coverage.
> 
> Sure, you might get paypal to pay up but you have more protection with your credit card and you should always file with your card instead of with paypal.


this is correct. Also, people can send the money to another account then close the scam account right away and in that case you can file a claim but if paypal cant get that money back you're sol. paypal is not going to go through all the trouble of tracking that stuff down to get you 40 dollars back either. or the guy can just take they money you sent him and buy something else or send it elsewhere. without the scam account being linked to a credit card or bank account paypal cannot get that money back which means you won't get it back either.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Been there , done that , no 32 bucks



rwe416 said:


> You have to download and purchase from the APP.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Been there , done that , no 32 bucks


I just followed the original link on my phone and it came up at 32.78.

On the other hand, when I tried it yesterday it said "product not available" - so who knows?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

quarzaro said:


> Massdrop has the Bulova accutron II for 269.99$https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutronii-snorkel-watch?utm_placement=0&referer=8FUQAE&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-29&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutronii-snorkel-watch

The drop actually starts at $244.99 with enough backers, for this model:










$264.99 for these models:


















$284.99 for these two:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutronii-snorkel-watch
> 
> The drop actually starts at $244.99 with enough backers, for this model:
> 
> ...


The version with mesh bracelet starts at 250$ USD on Amazon.com w/free shipping. Can possibly be a bit lower with cash rebates and other possible discounts if you are in a hurry.

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> The version with mesh bracelet starts at 250$ USD on Amazon.com w/free shipping. Can possibly be a bit lower with cash rebates and other possible discounts if you are in a hurry.
> 
> S.


That's a great-looking watch but why can't they use Sapphire instead of mineral crystal at that price level?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

jaeva said:


> I just followed the original link on my phone and it came up at 32.78.
> 
> On the other hand, when I tried it yesterday it said "product not available" - so who knows?


Yeah, we got bait switched on that one lol


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's a great-looking watch but why can't they use Sapphire instead of mineral crystal at that price level?


The average watch buyer, who accounts for the vast majority of Bulova's watch clientele, could care less about sapphire crystal. Only we watch collectors care about that (and many of us don't even care). So why would Bulova spend its time on one percent when the business is with the 99 percent?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

smille76 said:


> The version with mesh bracelet starts at 250$ USD on Amazon.com w/free shipping. Can possibly be a bit lower with cash rebates and other possible discounts if you are in a hurry.
> 
> S.


You could also wait until June for Amazon's annual Father's Day sale and likely get the watch for even less (including an additional 20 percent discount for purchases over $100 for Prime members.]


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> The average watch buyer, who accounts for the vast majority of Bulova's watch clientele, could care less about sapphire crystal. Only we watch collectors care about that (and many of us don't even care). So why would Bulova spend its time on one percent when the business is with the 99 percent?


You're right

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone received a shipping confirmation from Chr Ward from the 1/2 off sale? I ordered mine on the 24th and it shows the order is complete on my account page. But it isn't showing any tracking numbers and I didn't receive any shipping emails. This is my first order for them and curious how quick they usually ship. 

Also not sure how many days they are closed around Easter.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Has anyone received a shipping confirmation from Chr Ward from the 1/2 off sale? I ordered mine on the 24th and it shows the order is complete on my account page. But it isn't showing any tracking numbers and I didn't receive any shipping emails. This is my first order for them and curious how quick they usually ship.
> 
> Also not sure how many days they are closed around Easter.


When I ordered mine last week, I sent them an email asking them to give me a large strap instead of the standard. Just heard from them today that they would see about doing that when they ship, which indicates to me they are running slow on shipping.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This says it is a ladies watch, but it looks similar in size to a Reverso. $695 for an automatic Longines with code DMOONMMLNG200.

Longines DolceVita Silver Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch L56574716 - Dolcevita - Longines - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Ebay Bucks is now 20% on fashion including watches up to $100 back on $500.


Where did you see this? I haven't gotten that or other such messages from them.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Also not sure how many days they are closed around Easter.


I believe Friday and Monday were public holidays in England, so at a minimum they were likely out for that period.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has really nice prices on Mido Commander II Datoday automatic watches. The very dark gray (light black?) dial is at $476.82.

The sharp-looking silver dial on bracelet is $541. Both are the lowest prices I see anywhere. And don't forget 3% cash back from Be Frugal.

Mido Watches | Luxury Watches | JacobTime.com


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> You could also wait until June for Amazon's annual Father's Day sale and likely get the watch for even less (including an additional 20 percent discount for purchases over $100 for Prime members.]


I wasn't aware Amazon did that (must've missed it last year). I'll be on the look out! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has really nice prices on Mido Commander II Datoday automatic watches. The very dark gray (light black?) dial is at $476.82.
> 
> The sharp-looking silver dial on bracelet is $541. Both are the lowest prices I see anywhere. And don't forget 3% cash back from Be Frugal.
> 
> Mido Watches | Luxury Watches | JacobTime.com


Is the lug design different on the black and silver models?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Where did you see this? I haven't gotten that or other such messages from them.


Targeted.. My wife sent me her link to the offer, could not apply it to my account.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

Northlander said:


> Has anyone received a shipping confirmation from Chr Ward from the 1/2 off sale? I ordered mine on the 24th and it shows the order is complete on my account page. But it isn't showing any tracking numbers and I didn't receive any shipping emails. This is my first order for them and curious how quick they usually ship.
> 
> Also not sure how many days they are closed around Easter.


Chr Ward work Monday to Friday. The Easter holiday weekend in the UK has public holidays on Good Friday and Easter Monday so this morning was their first day back. I made a change to my order which was acknowledged by 9.15 am, which I thought pretty impressive.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the lug design different on the black and silver models?


My guess is no, and that the silver one is just a bad, created "photo."


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Price drop on Seiko Men's SNKN07 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch (B00MBB0OHU) currently $73
View attachment 7610506


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. I'll probably never use the feature but live the watch and it's a bargain given the high quality and in house GMT module with jumping hour hand.
> Many of us have watches we don't use to the fullest of their abilities.
> Some have chronos for looks and never used the chrono.
> Some have dive watches and will never dive and some even are afraid to get them wet in the rain (!!?  )
> ...


So I know that commenting on something from 2 days ago is basically a necro-post in this thread, but I'm going to do it anyway.

Jeep99dad, I completely agree with your premise, but to add to the discussion on GMT functions in general:

I use the GMT function. Not because I can't do simple math to add 5 hours to the local time at home, but when I'm floating around the world on a boat, and local time is constantly changing offset from Zulu time, it's really handy to just be able to look down and read it.

Which is also why the Alpina-style jumping-hour GMT function is way more preferable, because Zulu time remains constant when you change time zones, only the local hour changes.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has really nice prices on Mido Commander II Datoday automatic watches. The very dark gray (light black?) dial is at $476.82.
> 
> The sharp-looking silver dial on bracelet is $541. Both are the lowest prices I see anywhere. And don't forget 3% cash back from Be Frugal.
> 
> ...


Man, this looks very much like the 3 times more expensive Chronoswiss:


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi guys, first time poster, long time lurker

What are some of the best Chr Ward deals that have shown up in the last 6-12 months? I've heard that there's been a 25% sale in the past, but anything better?

The Trident 600 series might just fill my "need a watch that's blue" niche


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Hi guys, first time poster, long time lurker
> 
> What are some of the best Chr Ward deals that have shown up in the last 6-12 months? I've heard that there's been a 25% sale in the past, but anything better?
> 
> The Trident 600 series might just fill my "need a watch that's blue" niche


They have had a Christmas 50% off sale each of the last few years, and the past year period has seen a bunch more 50% off sales including some recent ones on particular models. People also take advantage of the fact they don't update exchange rates often to buy from their other sites for extra off (I think Canadian was the best deal last 50% off, but at one point their Euro was best).


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The most recent Chr Ward sale was the C65 at 50% off. Price was around $300 shipped to the US. There was a previous 50% off sale for the C60 with green bezel. Those are watches that were being discontinued.

I am hoping for a C60 Pro 600 Vintage sale but that's probably not going to happen soon.

Waiting for this beauty to arrive.. b-)


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Northlander said:


> The most recent Chr Ward sale was the C65 at 50% off. Price was around $300 shipped to the US. There was a previous 50% off sale for the C60 with green bezel. Those are watches that are being discontinued.
> 
> I am hoping for a C60 Pro 600 Vintage sale soon...


I'm so impressed with my black dial/green bezel C60 from the last 50% off sale that I am starting to keep a CW wish list. That way I can pull the trigger without waffling if I see one of them at 50% off in the future!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> I'm so impressed with my black dial/green bezel C60 from the last 50% off sale that I am starting to keep a CW wish list. That way I can pull the trigger without waffling if I see one of them at 50% off in the future!


How much did the C60 green bezel 43mm sell for? I wasn't sure if I was going to like it at the time but now wished I ordered one. The GMT version was pretty cool as well.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Northlander said:


> How much did the C60 green bezel 43mm sell for? I wasn't sure if I was going to like it at the time but now wished I ordered one. The GMT version was pretty cool as well.


$462.50 CDN on rubber strap. I believe the price was also the same on a nato or leather strap. With the bracelet was a bit more, but they were sold out by the time I found out about the sale.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I almost have enough in the piggy bank


----------



## Faranbrygo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hmm, is WoW really slow with orders? I picked up the LP anniversary on a whim, and the order has been sitting at "order completed" for a few days now...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

iuserman said:


> Price drop on Seiko Men's SNKN07 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch (B00MBB0OHU) currently $73
> View attachment 7610506


Same price in eBay:
Seiko Men&apos;s SNKN07 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch | eBay


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Faranbrygo said:


> Hmm, is WoW really slow with orders? I picked up the LP anniversary on a whim, and the order has been sitting at "order completed" for a few days now...


Doesn't that mean it's been shipped already? Call or use chat during business hours and they will get you the tracking number pretty quickly. Last few orders with them I never received shipping confirmation email.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> Doesn't that mean it's been shipped already? Call or use chat during business hours and they will get you the tracking number pretty quickly. Last few orders with them I never received shipping confirmation email.


I also haven't received order confirmation for an order I placed Friday. I used their chat feature and found out they shipped it yesterday


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Faranbrygo said:


> Hmm, is WoW really slow with orders? I picked up the LP anniversary on a whim, and the order has been sitting at "order completed" for a few days now...


Go into your account and check the status
My order was cancelled because they ran out of stock....

So I called customer service and they honored the sale price on one of the other colors they did have in stock!!!!

I actually just came here to give their customer service a big thumbs up for how they handled it- props to WOW from me!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Jomashop has a few new prices on a couple Oris watches. Most notably to me is this skeleton watch. I remember looking at it a day or two ago and it was in the $1,600-$1,700 range. I see it's now on sale for $1,399. 52% off retail. It's a real interesting looking skeleton watch and is probably the cheapest I can imagine it will ever go for.

40.5mm case
Water resistance sucks....3ATM

Oris Artelier Skeleton Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch

























Photos from the net.


----------



## greyshep (Mar 7, 2016)

Faranbrygo said:


> Hmm, is WoW really slow with orders? I picked up the LP anniversary on a whim, and the order has been sitting at "order completed" for a few days now...


Yeah I am wondering the same thing. Mine is in the same status. I assume its maybe delayed due to the Easter holidays?? This is the first time I have ordered from them so I really dont know what to expect.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Faranbrygo said:


> Hmm, is WoW really slow with orders? I picked up the LP anniversary on a whim, and the order has been sitting at "order completed" for a few days now...


If you're looking at your account page, it shows order history with status of Order Completed. Next to your order, there should be an Order Details button. Go there and you'll probably find a tracking number and status Order Shipped.

i ordered from them recently and they never sent a shipping email with the tracking number.


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

Christopher Ward rep emailed me regarding the 50% off sale, on the C600 GMT Trident with Green Bezel, they are waiting for a shipment of supply to come in to them (assume from Swiss Mfg.) and then will distribute. Got response very quickly, so I guess it is just be patient time!


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

greyshep said:


> Yeah I am wondering the same thing. Mine is in the same status. I assume its maybe delayed due to the Easter holidays?? This is the first time I have ordered from them so I really dont know what to expect.


Take another her look at post#4863!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jomashop has the gorgeous Seiko Sndf95 panda for $119.99; promo xclsv5 should knock off another 5. 








http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sndf95.html


----------



## robotman (Jun 22, 2012)

Jumped into the watch world by pulling trigger on this. A Hamilton automatic for $399!










Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot Automatic Watch, model no. H64425585. Ashford on sale for $501.20. Coupon code "AFFPILOT399" cuts it to *$399*.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> The average watch buyer, who accounts for the vast majority of Bulova's watch clientele, could care less about sapphire crystal. Only we watch collectors care about that (and many of us don't even care). So why would Bulova spend its time on one percent when the business is with the 99 percent?


You could argue that for a lot of watches that HAVE sapphire though. Doesn't cost a mfg. much more than mineral (the difference is pretty negligible unless you're talking about super thick sapphires). Either way, gorgeous watch but either way I'd have to sit it out with no sapphire.

Nice deal


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Faranbrygo said:


> Hmm, is WoW really slow with orders? I picked up the LP anniversary on a whim, and the order has been sitting at "order completed" for a few days now...


I too am waiting on an order from WoW. It's been stuck at processing for a few days now. I might give them a call tomorrow and see what's going on if the status doesn't change. I'm also a first time buyer from them.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Not exactly "affordable", but Jomashop has the Omega Seamaster Professional 300M Black Dial for $2,695. 'Google50' knocks off another $50 for a net of $2,645. Lowest price I've ever seen on this beauty. Flash sale ends 4/5.

Omega Seamaster Black Dial Automatic Steel Men's Watch 212.30.41.20.01.003 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

You're killing me!!!l i have been so wanting this watch but I hang out here to stay affordable


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

robotman said:


> Jumped into the watch world by pulling trigger on this. A Hamilton automatic for $399!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this watch looks so much better in person. you will be happy with it. the price really looks good to me, i paid near that for a used one several years ago.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

spyderco10 said:


> Not exactly "affordable", but Jomashop has the Omega Seamaster Professional 300M Black Dial for $2,695. 'Google50' knocks off another $50 for a net of $2,645. Lowest price I've ever seen on this beauty. Flash sale ends 4/5. Omega Seamaster Black Dial Automatic Steel Men's Watch 212.30.41.20.01.003 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Joma has gone lower ($2,495 is the lowest I remember within the last year or so), but definitely a good deal at the current price as well.


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am not seeing the #32.78 price anywhere - anyone else find it ?


I got one for 75 AUD from the app ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Raymond Weil Maestro 2847-STC-20001 Men's Watch , watches

$498 with code AFFAUTO498

Qualifies for Befrugal 6% rebate.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> I'm only seeing ~$64 prices even with the app.


I managed to get it to load in the app at the lower price (had to use Chrome, Firefox wouldn't call the app) but it's giving me an error at checkout.

Only once it was in my wish list in the app did it say "product no longer available".


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> That's indeed a very good price... at least $20 less than anyone else.
> Is Amazon having a pulsar watch sale or something like that? Can you please post a link if that's the case?


This one has gone up to $40 now...still not bad, it has a Portuguese "vibe" to it:
http://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-PW9011...40011,7147441011&keywords=Pulsar+Men's+PW9011


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

mannal said:


> I almost have enough in the piggy bank
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7611898&d=1459284225"]
> 
> ...


It goes to that price every few months. Ashford had that price for it in January and last August at least. Save a few more months, and it will be back again.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Has anyone received a shipping confirmation from Chr Ward from the 1/2 off sale? I ordered mine on the 24th and it shows the order is complete on my account page. But it isn't showing any tracking numbers and I didn't receive any shipping emails. This is my first order for them and curious how quick they usually ship.
> 
> Also not sure how many days they are closed around Easter.


On the bright side (for you), at least you're not me...

Mine's been in 'processing' since the 18th. I finally sent an email tonight to ask what's going on. They've done really well by me in the past, so I have little doubt they'll sort it out...but geez, going on two weeks, even with a big sale and a holiday, is a BIT much...


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

iuserman said:


> Price drop on Seiko Men's SNKN07 Analog Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch (B00MBB0OHU) currently $73
> View attachment 7610506


Is that the new Quartz Automatic movement? ;-)


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Northlander said:


> Has anyone received a shipping confirmation from Chr Ward from the 1/2 off sale? I ordered mine on the 24th and it shows the order is complete on my account page. But it isn't showing any tracking numbers and I didn't receive any shipping emails. This is my first order for them and curious how quick they usually ship.
> 
> Also not sure how many days they are closed around Easter.


I ordered too during the sale and no shipping info yet. I assume bc of Easter, etc.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Has anybody recieved a wrong item from WOW? 

Got wrong one, sent it back, they didn't have in stock model I wanted anymore, so they gave me a store credit, but I can't use a promo code with it. 
Purchase is not cheap, so promo code matters. Emailed them, but it looks like they don't understand a problem.
Has anybody experienced smth like that?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

tylehman said:


> this watch looks so much better in person. you will be happy with it. the price really looks good to me, i paid near that for a used one several years ago.


I just got this but with the black dial. Check out my thread in the Hamilton forum if interested. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I read on the Chr Ward forum they ship through regular mail. It usually takes about 2 weeks before you receive it in the US and Canada. Too bad they don't offer expedited delivery by UPS/Fedex/DHL as I would gladly pay the extra charge to have it in a few days.

Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Delivery Time


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mannal said:


> I almost have enough in the piggy bank
> 
> View attachment 7611898


And I just found where in spending $400. I love that pilot watch, I've loved it for 2 years. That's the lowest price I've ever seen on it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Has anybody recieved a wrong item from WOW?
> 
> Got wrong one, sent it back, they didn't have in stock model I wanted anymore, so they gave me a store credit, but I can't use a promo code with it.
> Purchase is not cheap, so promo code matters. Emailed them, but it looks like they don't understand a problem.
> Has anybody experienced smth like that?


Always--ALWAYS decline refund via store-credit.
They made the mistake, not you. You should AT LEAST get your 'money' back. You shouldn't have accepted it in the first place.
I'd send them a letter asking for my Goddamn money, if they decided to play letters with me, I'd file a visa/paypal dispute immediately.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

robotman said:


> Jumped into the watch world by pulling trigger on this. A Hamilton automatic for $399!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jet.com is selling this for $305 including discount of $30 with code 15NOW.

EDIT - whoops, just noticed Jet is selling the quartz one for that... auto one is more. Sorry


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,
Jomashop has Oris Williams F1 blue dial for $699.









Looks like a pretty good deal.
Cheers.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Always--ALWAYS decline refund via store-credit.





shmaiz3r said:


> They made the mistake, not you. You should AT LEAST get your 'money' back. You shouldn't have accepted it in the first place.
> I'd send them a letter asking for my Goddamn money, if they decided to play letters with me, I'd file a visa/paypal dispute immediately.



Yes, I understand.
Store refund is OK for me, since I was buying in USD, and USD lost about 15% of value to my local currency since my order. 
I want to buy another watch from them, wich is more expensive, but without promo code(even their RMN EXCLUSIVE10 or WINTER30) - it is not worth it. Going to mail their support again.


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

ScootingCat said:


> Is that the new Quartz Automatic movement? ;-)


Dam anyone have this watch? I'm really digging it.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Citizen Promaster women's diver here for $101.76+$20 postage (AUD)
https://www.phenixjewellery.com/clearance/view/106629/citizen-promaster-dive-watch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cryptguard said:


> Citizen Promaster women's diver here for $101.76+$20 postage (AUD)
> https://www.phenixjewellery.com/clearance/view/106629/citizen-promaster-dive-watch


That's ~$15 usd difference from eBay.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am not seeing the #32.78 price anywhere - anyone else find it ?


It looks like they made a mistake and deactivated that listing. Instead of huge discounts, the sale has mostly been sellers raising their on-line prices and only discounting the app prices. In some cases you get a couple of bucks off last week's price, but no real 40% or 50% discounts. I went by what was a posted price prior to the sale commencing. I guess the price really was too good to be true. SORRY!

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like they made a mistake and deactivated that listing. Instead of huge discounts, the sale has mostly been sellers raising their on-line prices and only discounting the app prices. In some cases you get a couple of bucks off last week's price, but no real 40% or 50% discounts. I went by what was a posted price prior to the sale commencing. I guess the price really was too good to be true. SORRY!
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


It's always the same. Don't care who the seller is....amazon the world largest retailer in a prime example of this.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sarb033/035 on massdrop for $290 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Massdrop now has the Seiko Sarb033/035 for $289 and free US shipping.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Sarb033/035 on massdrop for $290 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


Every time I see deals on those, I sigh and wish they were just a couple of mm bigger. Large hands and wrist syndrome--LOL


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Every time I see deals on those, I sigh and wish they were just a couple of mm bigger. Large hands and wrist syndrome--LOL


My family of wimpy wrists thank your gene pool of giants.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

This maurice lacroix for 999 is pretty good. Befrugal has addition coupons for additional 90 off and you get 8% cash back.

http://m.thewatchery.com/detail.asp...UX&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EML_TW_LTLUX


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

danktrees said:


> This maurice lacroix for 999 is pretty good. Befrugal has addition coupons for additional 90 off and you get 8% cash back.
> 
> Maurice Lacroix PT6188-SS001-430 Watches,Men's Pontos Auto Chrono Black Genuine Crocodile Dark Blue Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches


This model was $999 on bracelet a couple of weeks ago.. so theoretically the strap version can get cheaper than this.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Has anybody recieved a wrong item from WOW?
> 
> Got wrong one, sent it back, they didn't have in stock model I wanted anymore, so they gave me a store credit, but I can't use a promo code with it.
> Purchase is not cheap, so promo code matters. Emailed them, but it looks like they don't understand a problem.
> Has anybody experienced smth like that?


No, but I'm with you that that is an unacceptable solution. You paid for your watch in such a way that you could avail yourself of whatever coupons, rebates, discounts were available on their watches. They screwed up, and now they are only giving you a store credit that takes away all of those potential discounts -- which are often in the hundreds of dollars.

No. Uh-uh. Tell them you either want a CASH refund or a store credit that allows you to use any discounts out there. If they refuse, take it up with your credit card or Paypal, whichever you used to pay.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

This deal is still live


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Sarb033/035 on massdrop for $290 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


Thanks. I've been eyeing that black one for some time, and I pulled the trigger. It's not the best deal in the world, but that price isn't bad at all.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No, but I'm with you that that is an unacceptable solution. You paid for your watch in such a way that you could avail yourself of whatever coupons, rebates, discounts were available on their watches. They screwed up, and now they are only giving you a store credit that takes away all of those potential discounts -- which are often in the hundreds of dollars.
> 
> No. Uh-uh. Tell them you either want a CASH refund or a store credit that allows you to use any discounts out there. If they refuse, take it up with your credit card or Paypal, whichever you used to pay.


They tried to pull that one on me once. I told them no and I kept fighting it until I got refunded. Keep putting the pressure on.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This is the best price I've seen on this ProPilot Date.

$752.91

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ial-automatic-mens-watch-751-7697-4164fs.html

I don't have any experience with Certified Watch Store so if anyone can shed some light...

All I know is that they are yet another New York based store that will cost me sales tax -- damn it!!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks. I've been eyeing that black one for some time, and I pulled the trigger. It's not the best deal in the world, but that price isn't bad at all.


That's actually the best deal online considering their 1 year warranty [other from Seiko's in Japan].
And early grats on the watch. It's one of the watches that you never quite get a clear idea of how much detailing went into it, because every time you get a good gaze at it you find a new piece of an endless puzzle.
When I first picked this SARB [more than a year ago], most of my watches were [$350-$550] Swiss watches... And when I started wearing it again and again in rotations, I get closer and closer to believing that Japanese watches have ridiculously higher quality than Swiss in the same price range. Not saying that swiss watches are lacking in details, but there's a point when you lose count on how many magnificent detail you find in a watch, and it never happened to me to a swiss watch [Even the infamous Tissot PRC200, which is terrific by the way].

I could seriously say that the SARB line alone got me convinced that I'll be getting more for my money with a Grand Seiko rather than a high-end Swiss brand.

This turned out long, but anyways, congrats on buying a great watch!


----------



## misc320 (Aug 28, 2014)

Invicta Men's 13729 Pro Diver Chronograph Black Carbon Fiber Dial Black Polyurethane Strap Watch 
*$64.99*
View attachment 7620482

Not exactly my style but for the Invicta fans according to Camelcamelcamel Amazon is matching their lowest price ever on a Gold Box Deal today. 2 hours left.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Love this watch!



misc320 said:


> *Invicta Men's 13729 Pro Diver Chronograph Black Carbon Fiber Dial Black Polyurethane Strap Watch *
> 
> 
> *$64.99*
> ...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Massdrop now has the Seiko Sarb033/035 for $289 and free US shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmittttttt. I just bought a Blumo from Massdrop. Please don't make me buy another watch I don't need.

Screw it I'm buying it.

"ANOTHER ONE"


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Barry S said:


> This is the best price I've seen on this ProPilot Date.
> 
> $752.91
> 
> ...


This is a very nice watch that I've had on my radar. That is the lowest price I've seen as well. Throw a black leather strap on it and you've got a nice everyday watch for the office.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Is this a good deal?

WorldOfWatches has a Movado Master Automatic in black PVD with a black dial and rubber strap with deployant for *$699* after a 30% off coupon code WOW30:









26 jewels means it's most likely a Sellita SW200.

I'm not usually a fan of Movado, but this one kind of speaks to me, though. I think there's just enough geometrical detail to make it look like a tool-ish watch, but not so much that it's not recognizable as a Movado.

Also, it's just contrasty enough to be readable for a "My Angst Ate my Suffering in a Void of Meaningless Existential Nihilistic Self-Oppression: An Poem" black-on-black watches. 

The only thing I don't like is that big blank bezel -- either put some markings on it, or make the dial bigger, dangit. But I have the same issue with a lot of JeanRichard products, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

Note: The coupon WOW30 that takes 30% off the price of the watch is NOT listed on the BeFrugal page, so I would not count on getting additional cashback for this purchase.

Men's Master Automatic Black Rubber Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Dammmmmittttttt. I just bought a Blumo from Massdrop. Please don't make me buy another watch I don't need.
> 
> Screw it I'm buying it.


...and ChristopherJ of Massdrop is saying that the Cocktail Time is next, too.
"Sorry son, it's bologna and mayo sandwiches for dinner again but you still think daddy's watch is cool, right?"


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Barry S said:


> This is the best price I've seen on this ProPilot Date.
> 
> $752.91
> 
> ...


Check the feedback for the website. I wouldn't give them my credit card. BBB accredited since March of 2016 with 11 complaints.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> This is a very nice watch that I've had on my radar. That is the lowest price I've seen as well. Throw a black leather strap on it and you've got a nice everyday watch for the office.


It looks great on pretty much anything. Check out these posts by Jeep99dad:

What are you wearing....right now!! - Page 941

What are you wearing....right now!! - Page 945

What are you wearing....right now!! - Page 951


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Check the feedback for the website. I wouldn't give them my credit card. BBB accredited since March of 2016 with 11 complaints.


That's 11 complaints over three years. BBB gives them an A+ rating for what that's worth.

I've taken to using PayPal for most of my purchases now to avoid giving my credit card number to everyone.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Upscale time has another great Muhle deal today. $1699 for a German made heavily modified 7750 watch. Interesting design, but I think I prefer the one I have.

Muhle Glashutte Marinus Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch M1-28-73-KB


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

OfficerCamp said:


> Check the feedback for the website. I wouldn't give them my credit card. BBB accredited since March of 2016 with 11 complaints.


They're a pretty large seller on Amazon with 95% positive rating, they can't be all that bad.

https://www.amazon.com/sp?seller=ACWBG6IJQLE68


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Northlander said:


> I read on the Chr Ward forum they ship through regular mail. It usually takes about 2 weeks before you receive it in the US and Canada. Too bad they don't offer expedited delivery by UPS/Fedex/DHL as I would gladly pay the extra charge to have it in a few days.
> 
> Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - Delivery Time


It takes about one week on the standard delivery for me. They do offer expedited shipping ($75), but I recommend the standard one ($25) still because no import duties with the standard USPS system. Now that we have the $800 duty free rule, this holds for the expedited ones too.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Massdrop now has the Seiko Sarb033/035 for $289 and free US shipping.


Sigh. That watch looks really good. Now I'm debating SARB033 or Blumo? Completely different, of course....

Best current price on the Blumo I've found is $395.85

Brand New Seiko PROSPEX SBDC033 Men&apos;s Analog Diver Watch Minor Update SBDC003 | eBay


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

OfficerCamp said:


> Check the feedback for the website. I wouldn't give them my credit card. BBB accredited since March of 2016 with 11 complaints.


Don't pay too much attention to BBB ratings. The BBB is like Yelp- they at the very least allow businesses to pay for good ratings, and most likely also engage in some level of extortion by giving lower ratings to businesses that don't pay.

Why the Better Business Bureau Should Give Itself a Bad Grade | TIME.com


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Sigh. That watch looks really good. Now I'm debating SARB033 or Blumo? Completely different, of course....
> 
> Best current price on the Blumo I've found is $395.85
> 
> Brand New Seiko PROSPEX SBDC033 Men&apos;s Analog Diver Watch Minor Update SBDC003 | eBay


It honestly depends on the gaps you have in your collection, or if one just completely grabs your attention.

I purchased the Blumo on sale at Massdrop a few weeks ago, although I didn't know that the SARB033 sale was upcoming.

If you need an "everything watch" that can go from jeans to a suit then grab the SARB. I think the Blumo is just a little too sporty for that, but some people pull it off just fine.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> That's actually the best deal online considering their 1 year warranty [other from Seiko's in Japan].
> And early grats on the watch. It's one of the watches that you never quite get a clear idea of how much detailing went into it, because every time you get a good gaze at it you find a new piece of an endless puzzle.
> When I first picked this SARB [more than a year ago], most of my watches were [$350-$550] Swiss watches... And when I started wearing it again and again in rotations, I get closer and closer to believing that Japanese watches have ridiculously higher quality than Swiss in the same price range. Not saying that swiss watches are lacking in details, but there's a point when you lose count on how many magnificent detail you find in a watch, and it never happened to me to a swiss watch [Even the infamous Tissot PRC200, which is terrific by the way].
> 
> ...


I've actually always been desiring the white-dial version, but with the purchase of my Sea-Gull 816.632, that would be rather redundant. I don't have a black-dial daily wearer like that, that straddles sporty and dressy, and I've always thought these SARBs are just gorgeous, well-made, perfect-fit-for-me models. I had longed for a SARG013, but they are becoming scarcer and more expensive, and I've lost the thrill over time. This for under $300 beats the SARG for $400-$500.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I purchased the Blumo on sale at Massdrop a few weeks ago, although I didn't know that the SARB033 sale was upcoming.


Out of curiosity, how much did Massdrop ask for the Blumo?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Out of curiosity, how much did Massdrop ask for the Blumo?


I believe it was $355 plus shipping or in that neighborhood.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Jomashop has a tudor north flag for 2650. That's cheaper than some of the used ones being put up for sale here

Sent from my non-fruit phone


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

Price drop on Oris Aquis Date at Jomashop. Close to 2 dozen models under $1k.

http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=Aquis

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

uber_uter said:


> Price drop on Oris Aquis Date at Jomashop. Close to 2 dozen models under $1k.
> 
> Jomashop - Search
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Those are just regular prices from Joma. They always have a sale.. Mid-Winter Sale! March Madness! Flash Sale! It's Tuesday Sale!


----------



## uber_uter (Jan 19, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Those are just regular prices from Joma. They always have a sale.. Mid-Winter Sale! March Madness! Flash Sale! It's Tuesday Sale!


Well, it was $200+ higher for the past couple weeks under the March Madness.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus (Mar 30, 2016)

Great useful thread

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Posted to the wrong place. Sorry guys. 
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Deals thread: now officially approved by *****


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

eljay said:


> Deals thread: now officially approved by *****


But I'm guessing he won't want anything with Roman numerals on it...


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

mannal said:


> This deal is still live
> 
> View attachment 7620026


For those buying online don't forget to use cash back. For example at The Watchery you can get an additional 8% off (yes, usually even in combination with any coupon). At Ashford you can get an additional 6% cash back (again usually coupons and cash back can be combined). Websites like ExtraBux, BeFrugal and TopCashBack participate. For those that never joined you can even get a few dollars off when joining (usually $5). You still get the same price you'd pay direct - you just join the appropriate website and then click through them to Ashford or The Watchery. Those companies give the cashback sites a commission to get them new customers and the cashback website splits that commission with you. Most of the websites state that coupons and cashback cannot be combined, but in my experience most don't have the technology to block it. Some do though - so ymmv.

Also, not all cashback websites are legit though. So be careful. The one's I've listed are - and others like eBates, FatWallet, Mr Rebates, Coupon Cactus, and ShopAtHome are legit too.

To see for yourself who offers the highest cash back percentage go to either: Cashbackholic.com or Cashbackmonitor.com. Type in the website you want to shop at and see if they are listed. But again, while they list tons of websites - stick to the main one's I've listed. Some of these others are small fly by night companies. Don't always assume the top lister will actually pay you what you 'earned'.

If this is all news to you and you want to thank me, PM me and I can send my refer a friend link to you before you join (which will result in me getting a few bucks in credit). Not necessary though - you can join by directly going to those websites.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

***** said:


> Great useful thread
> 
> Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


Was the "thread" used by all mighty Father to pull the rock ? Happy Easter!


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> all mighty Father to push the rock ?


As if he'd be selling crack.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AAddict said:


> As if he'd be selling crack.


Well he did turn water into wine, who knows what else he got up to?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Time for a deal, no? Courtesy of slickdeals. Like new from the watchery. 259.99 after SPRINGLUX20 code. 







http://m.thewatchery.com/detail.asp...nSeamY&rid=lw9MynSeamY-T85he0G1R0pUrK1YP6Jhaw


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 7625954
Somebody pick this up!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> Well he did turn water into wine, who knows what else he got up to?


Ooooh man... If only he can make vodka out of this....


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

r0bf1ve said:


> View attachment 7625954
> Somebody pick this up!


I can never open these attachments , using Mozilla


----------



## ÜberUhr (Nov 30, 2011)

thechin said:


> I can never open these attachments , using Mozilla


Does not open in Safari, Invalid attachment


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I tried to convey this info earlier today but the forum ate my reply. Lemme try again-

Had an email from Wera at ChrWard this morning along with a copy of the 'despach' email that I apparently didn't get. My watch had shipped last week and has been in customs purgatory for a couple days. I actually just rechecked it and it looks like it's just gotten out.

So to all others that have been wondering about their stuff- it seems like their backlog is only about 2-3 days, at worst. If it's been a week or more, I would guess your item has shipped and you're probably just a victim of a similar glitch that means your shipping notification didn't go out.

So, for a third or fourth time from me, a thumbs up to their customer service. Wera is a cool chick.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

r0bf1ve said:


> View attachment 7625954
> Somebody pick this up!


I'd love to know what it is!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

eljay said:


> I'd love to know what it is!


Found out what it is.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Time for a deal, no? Courtesy of slickdeals. Like new from the watchery. 259.99 after SPRINGLUX20 code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that seems like a ridiculously good deal. Too bad it's sold out already

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Eterna fans- get on this! World of Watches flash sale...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge High Tech Mens Watch is the Deal of the Day at Gemnation for $599. Seems like a good deal if you are interested in a 45mm chronograph/tachymeter with Valjoux 7750. Only 13 hours left.
Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge High Tech Mens Watch Model: 16071.6839


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I know thats a sort of specific one in terms of brand and models:
S.T. Dupont 64181-SD Watches,Women's Black Rubber and Dial Rectangle Case, Luxury S.T. Dupont Quartz Watches
There are also some other Dupont models for this price.

I think WoW and their other sites need a "offer" button like Gemnation have. I still want the Adventic GMT for about 1300 - coupons and cashback, but need to trade my DeVille Co-Axial first.)


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Not a deal...sort of*

Question: how do import fees work?

Buying from an ebay auction in the UK nets me a 200 pound (~$300) import charge. If I shipped the watch to my friend/relative living in the UK and had them ship the watch over privately, would I avoid having to pay this charge? Are they scanning packages looking for expensive watches (assuming $2000 is an expensive watch in the eyes of the import enforcement staff)

Because there's a beautiful Sinn 358 Sapphire front/Sapphire back ($2930 new) that's sitting lightly preowned on ebay for 33% off at $1925 + shipping + import, and knowing I can avoid the 250 pounds in additional shipping and import charges might make this a pretty darn good steal...


----------



## Wara_Wara (Feb 25, 2014)

Bulova Men's 63C106 Gemini Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch $499


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Wara_Wara said:


> Bulova Men's 63C106 Gemini Analog Display Swiss Automatic Silver Watch $499


Not a bad price. These were really cheap last year. Around $275 after cash back.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

UKUSANL1 said:


> *Not a deal...sort of*
> 
> Question: how do import fees work?
> 
> ...


I'm sure there will be softer rules for non-commercial parcels delivered between individuals. But I'm quite sure that $2000 will be way beyond any exemption, even if they decide to pretend they believe it's actually a gift.

If you have it sent as "documents", or declaring a lower value, you are incurring a whole new set of risks that I won't comment.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Not a bad price. These were really cheap last year. Around $275 after cash back.


The automatic chronograph, really?!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

eljay said:


> The automatic chronograph, really?!


Yup. "The Watchery" had the rose gold version on some crazy sale. Excellent watch, I have that stainless version.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Yup. "The Watchery" had the rose gold version on some crazy sale. Excellent watch, I have that stainless version.


Blimey!


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

More Eterna Kontiki from Slickdeals: 
Because of my low post count, I can't post a link but just search for Eterna. Lowest price there is $489.00.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry, I don't know how to edit my post, but on further looking, the Slickdeal's link is just to Jomashop and they're OOS.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge High Tech Mens Watch is the Deal of the Day at Gemnation for $599. Seems like a good deal if you are interested in a 45mm chronograph/tachymeter with Valjoux 7750. Only 13 hours left.


What do people think of Revue Thommen? They look really nice, but I don't see anyone get too excited about them even when there's a deal to be had, so it makes me wonder if there's something about the products' quality or the company everyone else knows that I don't?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

wittyphrase said:


> What do people think of Revue Thommen? They look really nice, but I don't see anyone get too excited about them even when there's a deal to be had, so it makes me wonder if there's something about the products' quality or the company everyone else knows that I don't?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is nothing legend wait for it...dary, nothing legendary about it. Just a good quality, and thats all. No marketing campaigns, no DiCaprio on posters, no Kon-Tiki raft crossing the ocean adn so on...) 
Some kind of aviation history, but who doesn't have it? Who will buy a watch for almost 600$ and than you even can't tell your friend: "Look this watch company invented an automatic movement...." and etc. 
That's for example can be really good applied to Tissot, even about a cheap G10 quartz a salesman at AD store can tell a customer about their heritage, and "they were presented to czar of Russia, or was a trophy watch for military! You will give this watch to future generations of your family". I've always told to salesmans at ADs, that in most situations 50% of key is a story behind and another 25% is quality and 25% is market trends.


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

On amazon.es fr uk

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> What do people think of Revue Thommen? They look really nice, but I don't see anyone get too excited about them even when there's a deal to be had, so it makes me wonder if there's something about the products' quality or the company everyone else knows that I don't?


I got an Airspeed a few weeks ago and like it a lot. I also owned one of their day-month-date-moonphase dress models with the guilloche dial and never had any problems with it before flipping, though I since have heard from the owner he's had it in for servicing twice -- the second time because they screwed something else up the first time.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> What do people think of Revue Thommen? They look really nice, but I don't see anyone get too excited about them even when there's a deal to be had, so it makes me wonder if there's something about the products' quality or the company everyone else knows that I don't?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well ,that particular watch on sale is 1:1 copy of a Breitling, if it was priced just couple of hundred bucks less and could easily pass as a replica 

I haven't owned a RT and overall quality on pics seems nice but the brand I think is really struggling, and considering from prices on the second-hand market, very few really care about it.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Solid deal on this Zenith Elite:
*Zenith Mens Captain Central Second Watch - Dealmoon








DMCAPTAIN2688 $2688
**+ cashback if you desire.*


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> Well ,that particular watch on sale is 1:1 copy of a Breitling, if it was priced just couple of hundred bucks less and could easily pass as a replica
> 
> I haven't owned a RT and overall quality on pics seems nice but the brand I think is really struggling, and considering from prices on the second-hand market, very few really care about it.


I actually noticed that while cruising the Breitling forum. Guess that's why it was so appealing to me.


----------



## blou (Dec 1, 2015)

Kontiki time again, black dial on leather strap.

add "w w w ." because i can't post links yet apparently. 

bluefly.com/eterna-mens-kontiki-auto-black-genuine-leather-and-dial/p/381005701


add coupon code BLUE50 for 50$ extra off and 3.5% cashback


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Casio Wave Ceptor WVA-M630B-3AJF shipped for $91.04 from Amazon (JDM watch for a dollar or two more than the Rakuten price plus shipping).

http://smile.amazon.com/Casio-Cepto...&sr=1-11&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=casio+wva


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

It looks like Massdrop upped (doubled?!) the available quantity on the Seiko SARB033/35 deal:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Update: received my pulsometer from WoW using the sitewide20 code. And it's freaking awesome. I love the vintage look. And it looks like nothing else out there. The feel and finish is top quality. Very happy customer. I put it side by side with the pvd kontiki and it's not even a close comparison (grant it they are very different watches).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveyoha (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah this is the same story with the kontiki at bluefly. Their inventory may show as in stock but if you purchase you will shortly receive an out of stock email, which was confirmed on the phone with a rep. Save yourself the trouble of the pending cancelled cc transaction.



blou said:


> Kontiki time again, black dial on leather strap.
> 
> add "w w w ." because i can't post links yet apparently.
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> I think WoW and their other sites need a "offer" button like Gemnation have. I still want the Adventic GMT for about 1300 - coupons and cashback, but need to trade my DeVille Co-Axial first.)


Have you had any luck with Gemnation's offer button?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

daveyoha said:


> Yeah this is the same story with the kontiki at bluefly. Their inventory may show as in stock but if you purchase you will shortly receive an out of stock email, which was confirmed on the phone with a rep. Save yourself the trouble of the pending cancelled cc transaction.


The first go around with Bluefly has caused me to never use these guys again. I selected 1 additional item to put it over the $500 threshold to take advantage of a nice coupon they were offering...well they instantly sent the additional item (a $5 bow tie), charged me $8 to ship it...and then sent me a notice saying the watch was no longer available.

So yep...spent $13 for a $5 bow tie I'll never wear.

Bluefly will never get my business ever again.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

In the spirit of offering actual deals instead of running inane and pointless commentary in this thread, here is a $15 off $75 eBay code.

C15LIMITEDTIME

Good day only. checkout using PP.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

miltdastilt said:


> Update: received my pulsometer from WoW using the sitewide20 code. And it's freaking awesome. I love the vintage look. And it looks like nothing else out there. The feel and finish is top quality. Very happy customer. I put it side by side with the pvd kontiki and it's not even a close comparison (grant it they are very different watches).
> 
> View attachment 7636322
> 
> ...


These stories never pop up when searching for GM reviews, only the horror stories... For every horror story, I speculate that there should be dozens if not hundreds of deals like this. I'm glad you like it and had a good experience, enjoy in good health!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

*NOT A DEAL*

Oh boy I have a story for you guys. And once I get my refund I'll spill my guts. But let's just I was pretty upset at what came out of the box when I opened it today.


----------



## blou (Dec 1, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> The first go around with Bluefly has caused me to never use these guys again. I selected 1 additional item to put it over the $500 threshold to take advantage of a nice coupon they were offering...well they instantly sent the additional item (a $5 bow tie), charged me $8 to ship it...and then sent me a notice saying the watch was no longer available.
> 
> So yep...spent $13 for a $5 bow tie I'll never wear.
> 
> Bluefly will never get my business ever again.


I was very thankfull that my glasses where also out of stock, because shipping them should have cost $75 or so. Still don't like it that paypal reserved the amount of money anyway, but ok wait 30 days and its all mine again.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> *NOT A DEAL*
> 
> Oh boy I have a story for you guys. And once I get my refund I'll spill my guts. But let's just I was pretty upset at what came out of the box when I opened it today.


Well you could wait till you get your refund to spill your guts, or you could maybe say a little something now about what seller and deal it is to give people here a little heads up before they spend their money and run into the same problem you did or worse.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

eljay said:


> Have you had any luck with Gemnation's offer button?


I did. I had to follow up with them 2 times after I made the offer though. Eventually we worked it out. The item I made an offer on was in stock, so I'm guessing they are more willing to deal if it's in stock. I would buy through them again.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

colgex said:


> enjoy in good health!


This seems to be a popular saying around here. What does it mean?


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Northlander said:


> This seems to be a popular saying around here. What does it mean?


It means "I probably dont wish you death even though you stole my deal"


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Northlander said:


> This seems to be a popular saying around here. What does it mean?


Seriously? Imagine if one gets really sick and or injured, will any watch be enjoyable?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

So post your Tiki day tomorrow?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Northlander said:


> This seems to be a popular saying around here. What does it mean?


It's just a friendly saying, kind of like saying "best wishes"or "God's speed".

But more than anything even though we all share the love of watches it shows that we are all connected even deeper on a human level and we have no ill thoughts towards one another.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ingraj (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow great tips here thanks


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well you could wait till you get your refund to spill your guts, or you could maybe say a little something now about what seller and deal it is to give people here a little heads up before they spend their money and run into the same problem you did or worse.


Cliffhanger!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well you could wait till you get your refund to spill your guts, or you could maybe say a little something now about what seller and deal it is to give people here a little heads up before they spend their money and run into the same problem you did or worse.


Let me preface this by saying that I'm reserving judgement until the process is completed.

I ordered an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT from World of Watches last week during the 20% off sale. I received the watch today, as they shipped it very fast which I was glad about. Now I've purchased once before from them and they did a great job. The watch was perfect and it was brand new in the box with all the tags and papers ect.

However upon receiving the Alpina, I removed it from the plastic bag. I was surprised to see there wasn't any plastic on the buckle. I removed the big piece of plastic wrap that covers the case and crystal. There was no separate plastic on the glass or on the case back. That's when I noticed that there were several noticeable and fairly deep scratches on the case back. I then noticed there was discoloration near the lugs on the case back. I inspected the strap and it looked like it had been worn in a few different holes as the strap had signs of wear. I also inspected the buckle to find that it has scratches on the bottom and on the side. Now they listed this item as a brand new item, and as such I was pretty disappointed to find it in that condition.

I called customer service and to their credit they were very good to me. I told them I had photos of the damage and I sent them their way. A few hours later they had sent me a return label to ship the watch back for a refund.

A bit of a bittersweet experience, almost like a sour patch kid.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I'm reserving judgement until the process is completed.
> 
> I ordered an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT from World of Watches last week during the 20% off sale. I received the watch today, as they shipped it very fast which I was glad about. Now I've purchased once before from them and they did a great job. The watch was perfect and it was brand new in the box with all the tags and papers ect.
> 
> ...


So you got a store return, and a used one at that, happens often I think with any online dealer.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> So post your Tiki day tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Yes, let's do it. Do you want to start a thread ? I get my new stingray strap I bought for mine tomorrow!


----------



## Mech4niq (Feb 25, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I'm reserving judgement until the process is completed.
> 
> I ordered an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT from World of Watches last week during the 20% off sale. I received the watch today, as they shipped it very fast which I was glad about. Now I've purchased once before from them and they did a great job. The watch was perfect and it was brand new in the box with all the tags and papers ect.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience with Jomashop which was rectified but left me suspicious.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mech4niq said:


> I had a similar experience with Jomashop which was rectified but left me suspicious.


I've had nothing but positive experiences with Jomashop.

Maybe this is more common than I thought it was. However it's still disappointing. These companies shouldn't accept returns of watches in that shape, much less put them out for sale as new items.


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Mech4niq said:


> I had a similar experience with Jomashop which was rectified but left me suspicious.


Same with me. Bought two KonTikis from Jomashop.

One is definitely brand new with proper plastic wrap and the watch strap has paper tag that says the watch cannot be returned if the paper tag is removed. The other one does not have this paper tag, the plastic wrap seems to be re-applied to the watch and there are few (faint) sign of strap change on the back of the lugs. The wear is very faint so I didn't return it, however it is still a disappointing shopping experience with Jomashop.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> The first go around with Bluefly has caused me to never use these guys again. I selected 1 additional item to put it over the $500 threshold to take advantage of a nice coupon they were offering...well they instantly sent the additional item (a $5 bow tie), charged me $8 to ship it...and then sent me a notice saying the watch was no longer available.
> 
> So yep...spent $13 for a $5 bow tie I'll never wear.
> 
> Bluefly will never get my business ever again.


I've got a pair of crap sunglasses to show for that fiasco, myself. Oh well.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Mech4niq said:


> lxnastynotch93 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me preface this by saying that I'm reserving judgement until the process is completed.
> ...


I had same experience with Authenticwatches only they charged me 10% restocking fees and refused to send me a return label. I disputed the restocking fees as the wear and tear was obvious the minute I opened the dirty box. But I was left out of pocket since I had to DHL it under a seperate transaction. Customer service was dishonest and ignored most of emails I sent directly to them when I refused a discount to keep the watch.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

maxixix said:


> I had same experience with Authenticwatches only they charged me 10% restocking fees and refused to send me a return label. I disputed the restocking fees as the wear and tear was obvious the minute I opened the dirty box. But I was left out of pocket since I had to DHL it under a seperate transaction. Customer service was dishonest and ignored most of emails I sent directly to them when I refused a discount to keep the watch.


Crooks !


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't even get me started about these companies. They are playing funny games, but we are all in such a feeding frenzy, they don't care about the little problems. How many companies can't manage their inventory in real time in 2016?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

eljay said:


> Have you had any luck with Gemnation's offer button?


Yep. But not on the items on sale.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't forget to post your new Tikis on the WRUW thread. April 1 Tiki Bomb!


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Let me preface this by saying that I'm reserving judgement until the process is completed.
> 
> I ordered an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT from World of Watches last week during the 20% off sale. I received the watch today, as they shipped it very fast which I was glad about. Now I've purchased once before from them and they did a great job. The watch was perfect and it was brand new in the box with all the tags and papers ect.
> 
> ...





Mech4niq said:


> I had a similar experience with Jomashop which was rectified but left me suspicious.





lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've had nothing but positive experiences with Jomashop.
> 
> Maybe this is more common than I thought it was. However it's still disappointing. These companies shouldn't accept returns of watches in that shape, much less put them out for sale as new items.





misterminkz said:


> Same with me. Bought two KonTikis from Jomashop.
> 
> One is definitely brand new with proper plastic wrap and the watch strap has paper tag that says the watch cannot be returned if the paper tag is removed. The other one does not have this paper tag, the plastic wrap seems to be re-applied to the watch and there are few (faint) sign of strap change on the back of the lugs. The wear is very faint so I didn't return it, however it is still a disappointing shopping experience with Jomashop.





maxixix said:


> I had same experience with Authenticwatches only they charged me 10% restocking fees and refused to send me a return label. I disputed the restocking fees as the wear and tear was obvious the minute I opened the dirty box. But I was left out of pocket since I had to DHL it under a seperate transaction. Customer service was dishonest and ignored most of emails I sent directly to them when I refused a discount to keep the watch.


Some say they get a great watch from grey market dealers - others have issues. I've been on the fence about buying a watch at GemNation which is having a ridiculous sale on a watch I like. It's a few hundred less than anywhere else. Which makes me suspicious in the first place. I always figure you "get what you pay for". But just re-reading all these horror stories makes me understand why it's so cheap. Otherwise no one would take the plunge. So far I've bought two watches from ADs and one via eBay (but it was only $105 so I'm not overly worried). But this one is ~$600 and I'd really hate to end up with a 'used' watch. Likely will just take a pass. My AD offered the same watch at double the price though - so it surely is a deal. Darn!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

In no way am I condoning sending out a used watch when advertised as new, but is it possible that due to the business model these grey market sellers operate under that they are getting Inventory from numerous ADd they believe to be new when in fact it is a store model or return?
I know often times, specifically with Jomashop, that the watches aren't even in stock. They take your order then hit up their partners to source the watch. So they may be told by an AD "oh yes, the item is brand new". They take them at their word and ship to the customer who ordered the watch.
Again, not condoning getting a used model when advertised new, but given the number of orders these grey marketers process do they inspect every watch they receive before shipping?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## ahsan (Mar 18, 2016)

misterminkz said:


> Same with me. Bought two KonTikis from Jomashop.
> 
> One is definitely brand new with proper plastic wrap and the watch strap has paper tag that says the watch cannot be returned if the paper tag is removed. The other one does not have this paper tag, the plastic wrap seems to be re-applied to the watch and there are few (faint) sign of strap change on the back of the lugs. The wear is very faint so I didn't return it, however it is still a disappointing shopping experience with Jomashop.


Is it the same case with anazon? I plan on purchasing one from them soon.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> In no way am I condoning sending out a used watch when advertised as new, but is it possible that due to the business model these grey market sellers operate under that they are getting Inventory from numerous ADd they believe to be new when in fact it is a store model or return?
> I know often times, specifically with Jomashop, that the watches aren't even in stock. They take your order then hit up their partners to source the watch. So they may be told by an AD "oh yes, the item is brand new". They take them at their word and ship to the customer who ordered the watch.
> Again, not condoning getting a used model when advertised new, but given the number of orders these grey marketers process do they inspect every watch they receive before shipping?
> 
> ...


Seems possible. But if so, they should accept returns without hassle. It's the lack of CS post sale that concerns me if they are truly doing it as you say.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The Edox Les Vauberts Day-Date from something like 150 pages back recently arrived. Just what I was looking for in a dress watch that's (relatively) inexpensive enough that it doesn't matter if it doesn't get worn very frequently.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Porsche Design Black Chronograph Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 66054140135 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop $995 for the next few days


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> In no way am I condoning sending out a used watch when advertised as new, but is it possible that due to the business model these grey market sellers operate under that they are getting Inventory from numerous ADd they believe to be new when in fact it is a store model or return?
> I know often times, specifically with Jomashop, that the watches aren't even in stock. They take your order then hit up their partners to source the watch. So they may be told by an AD "oh yes, the item is brand new". They take them at their word and ship to the customer who ordered the watch.
> Again, not condoning getting a used model when advertised new, but given the number of orders these grey marketers process do they inspect every watch they receive before shipping?


The SWI sites at least open the box and put their warranty card inside. Not sure about the other stores. Amazon inspects their warehouse items, but I have received a few duds.

I'm still curious about Gemnation's extended warranty and watch accuracy policy. It's impressive if it's true.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

eljay said:


> Porsche Design Black Chronograph Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 66054140135 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop $995 for the next few days
> 
> View attachment 7642642


I think this, and the titanium version of it, was going for less than $460 at the beginning of the year.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I think this, and the titanium version of it, was going for less than $460 at the beginning of the year.


If so then that's a huge difference in price. Info like this is another reason I appreciate this thread. Thanks to everyone for contributing.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> I think this, and the titanium version of it, was going for less than $460 at the beginning of the year.


Indeed they were, from The Watchery IIRC, which was clearing out old stock at the time.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I have bought from the Watchery and Ashford a few times and always received a brand new watch. I might have been just lucky, but I think it might be a case of only hearing about the horror stories, and not the transaction that are fine. I would have no problem going grey again, but the inventory issues suck. I had a tiki cancelled on me, and I ordered as soon as the sale started........


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Punked at WOW. Advertising 30% off today only but code does nothing! 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy April Fools Day everyone.

Time for the WRUW Kontiki invasion.

To assure a proper invasion, here are four threads:

On the Affordables forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-you-wearing-right-now-1062434.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wruw-friday-1-april-2016-please-lie-me-3063658.html

and the Public forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/first-day-april-tgif-wruw-3063874.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%2A%2A%2Awruw-right-now-show-%91em-part-2-a-2956698.html

Sympathies to those for whom this turned out to be a cruel April Fools joke but go ahead and post those cheap sunglasses!

Put mine on the blue bomber jacket strap yesterday.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Punked at WOW. Advertising 30% off today only but code does nothing!
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


It only works with the sale portion, not the whole store.

Just to add to the GM discussion. You have to understand their business model and their scale. They are not multi billion dollar businesses, they are not Amazon and they don't have the money to always make everything right and please the customer as the other big stores often do. Also, if they send out a new watch and people wear it, put it in winders and then return it within the 30 day timeframe and they don't thoroughly inspect them because on the surface they look the same with the plastics and they place too much stock on people's honesty, then everyone gets affected. Too many people jump the gun and instantly wear the watch and then end up returning it. For that reason, I never wear the watch or take any plastic off until the watch passes all of the inspection tests. To take the Kontiki for example, if I ordered one and wore it for a week and then returned it, then most likely one of you will get a dud because it was the one that I returned after using it for a week.

Some stock is on their QC but another stock is on people not following the rules and affecting the business.

BTW, on a separate note. I saw that someone posted this watch for $189. It is worth it, really beautiful.










And its nice to finally have a moonphase with nice finishing and not worry about it stopping and resetting










As I mentioned before, quartz are as good as an alternative


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.

But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399. Get one (or more) before they are gone again!

Find the sale here: http://bit.ly/IqT6zt


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlueFly has $50 off $250, $100 off $500, or $200 off $1000.

Ashford has $200 off $1000 on non-sale items. They also have discounts on smaller purchases, but the percentages are lower.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Northlander said:


> KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.
> 
> But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399. Get one (or more) before they are gone again!
> 
> Find the sale here: http://bit.ly/IqT6zt


Damn, I'm never going to give my KonTiki up!


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Northlander said:


> KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.
> 
> But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399. Get one (or more) before they are gone again!
> 
> Find the sale here: http://bit.ly/IqT6zt


My heart can't take this anymore... and I didn't wear my pulsometer today either


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Ashford offers the Edox Men's Les Vauberts Watch 80081-37R-BRIR for *$288 *via coupon code *DMLESVB288*.

Edox Les Vauberts 80081-37R-BRIR Men's Watch , watches


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Northlander said:


> KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.
> 
> But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399. Get one (or more) before they are gone again!
> 
> ...


Meh,
I'll jump when they get to $199 apiece .


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Massdrop has a Seiko SKX drop going on.

It is for the SKX173 and SKXA035 (yellow) , both US-only models. They are quite hard to find if you are not located in the US and they are always about 50% more expensive than a standard 007. I have the feeling that the yellow will be discontinued soon so get one if you are on the fence!

Here it is a no-brainer, they are 199$ (189$ with enough backers) and only 10$ to ship.

Pulled the trigger on a yellow one, lowest I've seen was 230$ USD from LIW.

Cheers!!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Ashford offers the Edox Men's Les Vauberts Watch 80081-37R-BRIR for *$288 *via coupon code *DMLESVB288*.
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts 80081-37R-BRIR Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 7644634


That's a lovely dial color but the gold not so much.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Northlander said:


> KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.
> 
> But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399. Get one (or more) before they are gone again!
> 
> ...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Ashford offers the Edox Men's Les Vauberts Watch 80081-37R-BRIR for *$288 *via coupon code *DMLESVB288*.
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts 80081-37R-BRIR Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 7644634


It is not conventional looking because of the rose gold pvd but it is an insane bang for the buck price.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*REFURBISHED*

Bulova Precisionist #98B224 on bracelet for *$140*
Cheapest price online for this model starts from $182
_ 12 sold in last 24 hours_

*LINK HERE*









Real photos of this watch in a member's FS thread, here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-bulova-98b224-2630922.html

Also stumbled upon this youtube vid:


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> View attachment 7641234
> Don't forget to post your new Tikis on the WRUW thread. April 1 Tiki Bomb!


I really need to get one of those in my collection

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Still a good price even if the are BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY


shmaiz3r said:


> Bulova Precisionist #98B224 on bracelet for *$140*
> Cheapest price online for this model starts from $182
> _ 12 sold in last 24 hours_
> 
> ...


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

For those of you buying at Ashford, not only can you use any coupons you find and combine it with 6% cashback, but be sure to check your Amex Offers by American Express. This only works for US based American Express cards - but if you have one you _may_ have an offer where you can receive a $50 statement credit when you spend $250 with Ashford. I say may because not everyone receives the same Amex Offers. I have it. You may. This would be _in addition_ to any coupon you find and most likely in addition to the cashback you'll ultimately receive. To get the deal all you need to do is activate it by clicking add to card within your online account. Happy watch shopping!


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Massdrop has a Seiko SKX drop going on.
> 
> It is for the SKX173 and SKXA035 (yellow) , both US-only models. They are quite hard to find if you are not located in the US and they are always about 50% more expensive than a standard 007. I have the feeling that the yellow will be discontinued soon so get one if you are on the fence!
> 
> ...


Currently $215 shipped for yellow on Amazon for u. s. folks who don't want to wait for the drop ($6 or $16 price difference depending on the end drop price)

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKXA35-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B00068TJ44


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

corpyr said:


> Currently $215 shipped for yellow on Amazon for u. s. folks who don't want to wait for the drop ($6 or $16 price difference depending on the end drop price)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKXA35-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B00068TJ44


Hi,

This drop is really interesting for non-US residents. Amazon.com won't sell Seiko watches overseas for some reason. I managed to get a Tissot from Amazon.com to Canada but a Seiko won't work and I can't checkout. It leaves me with a few other options, a used one on f29 (they are rare) or 230$ + shipping from LIW and about the same price from Jomashop + the silly and outrageous UPS shipping (like 50$) to Canada. Same thing as the Maratac watches drop that only sell to US residents, they are evenly priced for you but for us it is just the possibility to get a new one at a fair price that is great!

This is now at 189$ and 200$ with the shipping up north. They are like 350$ CAD on Amazon.ca so it is roughly a 90$ CAD rebate for me.

S.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ewatches 20% off site wide. Use code:SITEWIDE20
Watches, Watches for Men, Discount Watches, Women's Watches, Chronograph | eWatches | US


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

I've decided to end the watch buying binge. But first, I need to pick up one more piece; a Seiko Baby Tuna (SRP637). 

None of the usual suspects seem to have one for sale, except for Creation Watches for $275 (pretty much the same neighborhood as ebay). Would appreciate it if anyone could provide a coupon to use or can point out a site has a decent price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

rwe416 said:


> Ewatches 20% off site wide. Use code:SITEWIDE20
> Watches, Watches for Men, Discount Watches, Women's Watches, Chronograph | eWatches | US


That makes the Bulova Calibrator $320 + $22 cash back.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Eterna Men's Madison Mechanical Brown Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone DialEterna 7711.41.31.1178 Watch with sitewide20 comes down to $880 + cb for those who opt to do so $818


----------



## Landlockedindallas (Sep 1, 2012)

How many times am I gonna get RickRolled today??! Ugh!



Northlander said:


> KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.
> 
> But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399.  Get one (or more) before they are gone again!
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Landlockedindallas said:


> How many times am I gonna get RickRolled today??! Ugh!


Yeah, but you probably lol-ed.. it's funny every time!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

toucan said:


> I've decided to end the watch buying binge. But first, I need to pick up one more piece; a Seiko Baby Tuna (SRP637).
> 
> None of the usual suspects seem to have one for sale, except for Creation Watches for $275 (pretty much the same neighborhood as ebay). Would appreciate it if anyone could provide a coupon to use or can point out a site has a decent price.


Hi,

You can do a quick search on ebay, a few singapore based resellers have it for about 230-240$ with free shipping if you are not in a hurry. Could get better even with a some cashback rebates site.

S.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Ashford offers the Edox Men's Les Vauberts Watch 80081-37R-BRIR for *$288 *via coupon code *DMLESVB288*.
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts 80081-37R-BRIR Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 7644634


First, thanks for posting this. I've got two sets of rose gold cufflinks, and no watch that suits them. Problem solved. Today marks the start of the fourth month of the year, and I'm on my fourth watch, not counting what I got for my wife. This year is on record pace.

But where did you find this one? I don't see it on befrugal or any of the usual sources. It worked though!


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

I am sure you guys have seen this but price drop skx

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-...otional 2016-04-01&utm_term=Daily Promotional


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

rwe416 said:


> Ewatches 20% off site wide. Use code:SITEWIDE20
> Watches, Watches for Men, Discount Watches, Women's Watches, Chronograph | eWatches | US


Many thanks for this. Another 7% be Frugal cb.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

rwe416 said:


> Ewatches 20% off site wide. Use code:SITEWIDE20
> Watches, Watches for Men, Discount Watches, Women's Watches, Chronograph | eWatches | US


This makes an Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph on a bracelet $1290 * .8 = $1032 * .93 = *$959.76* after coupon and cashback. Is this a good deal, considering it's on a bracelet, or were these cheaper during Black Friday?


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Oris Atelier with pointer date and small seconds, on a bracelet, for $899.99 * .8 = $719.99 out the door * .93 = *$669.59* after cashback. Considering this is a heavily reworked ETA 2836, it seems like a pretty amazeballs deal:
Oris Men's Artelier Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone DialOris 0164475974051-0782275 Watch


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Another popular Bulova from ebay, I got this a few weeks ago for $129 and now it is down to $99. This is the lowest price I've ever seen on this model:

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B230 Military Black Dial Brown Leather Watch | eBay


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi RidingDonkeys, glad to have been of help, seen on dealmoon.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just some proof that while they definitely take their own sweet time about it, rebates do indeed happen:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thedius said:


> Another popular Bulova from ebay, I got this a few weeks ago for $129 and now it is down to $99. This is the lowest price I've ever seen on this model:
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B230 Military Black Dial Brown Leather Watch | eBay


"Bulova authorized factory refurbished?"

How have these been out long enough to even need refurbishing?
I love the look of these watches, though, and the price keeps dropping and dropping.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just some proof that while they definitely take their own sweet time about it, rebates do indeed happen:


Without a doubt, many of the cashback sites are legit. However, they can take months to post your earnings and sometimes never post at all due to a variety of issues (another window being opened before you click through to the watch site from their site, a coupon being applied that negates the cb - although this happens less frequently, and even the fact that some etailers discontinue participation on these sites AFTER you bought and followed all the rules). So basically you can't count on the money til it's in your pocket/paypal - but there is no harm in trying. I'd say 90% of the time it works overall - and I've got that up to 97+% by not working with certain cashback sites who have poor CS.

btw, a tip for those of you who are industrious and want to save every last penny.

ShopAtHome (one of the cash back sites) offers a 110% guarantee. So after finding the highest % you can, go to them and fill out their guarantee form. They then match it +10%. So you can save a little bit more. Do wait til they confirm so you can't be buying a flash deal unless it's going to be there tomorrow (sometimes they don't respond until the next day). But I've always gotten my +10% when they do match.

btw, I do not work for any of these cb sites. I just like to find deals. Why pay more?


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> thedius said:
> 
> 
> > Another popular Bulova from ebay, I got this a few weeks ago for $129 and now it is down to $99. This is the lowest price I've ever seen on this model:
> ...


Seems like google is showing its sale page goes back to 2009 for Kohls. Maybe that's a mistake, but there are a ton of sites listing it from at least 2014, so it seems to have had plenty of time.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

thedius said:


> Another popular Bulova from ebay, I got this a few weeks ago for $129 and now it is down to $99. This is the lowest price I've ever seen on this model:
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B230 Military Black Dial Brown Leather Watch | eBay





WorthTheWrist said:


> "Bulova authorized factory refurbished?"
> 
> How have these been out long enough to even need refurbishing?
> I love the look of these watches, though, and the price keeps dropping and dropping.


$117.19 brand new from this seller. (Was $110 a few days ago.)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351661582112?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Looking at the vendor info (in business since 2002 in Milford, CT) I'm guessing this is the eBay arm of Discount Watch Store which has been a pleasure to deal with and is a Bulova AD.

I couldn't be happier with mine. I believe the model is discontinued so get it while you can.









You'll want the bomber jacket strap from Strapped for Time too!


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Odeen said:


> This makes an Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph on a bracelet $1290 * .8 = $1032 * .93 = *$959.76* after coupon and cashback. Is this a good deal, considering it's on a bracelet, or were these cheaper during Black Friday?


Gemnation had them for 999 last year IIRC.

Watchesandbeyond regularly have alpinas on ebay auction. Silver dial alpiner chrono on bracelet sold for 830 last week.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Odeen said:


> This makes an Alpina Alpiner 4 Chronograph on a bracelet $1290 * .8 = $1032 * .93 = *$959.76* after coupon and cashback. Is this a good deal, considering it's on a bracelet, or were these cheaper during Black Friday?


That is cheaper than the BF deal ...on bracelet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice prices on JeanRichard models are back at Ashford, including the two models that always catch my eye, the Terrascope *60500-11-20D-FK6A*

and the Aquascope *60400-11D705-FK4A*

, both for $896. They have other models for around $800, and one around $700. And all that's before rebates.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/event/cat280035.cid


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Barry S said:


> $117.19 brand new from this seller. (Was $110 a few days ago.)
> 
> Bulova 96B230 Gent&apos;s Military UHF Quartz Brown Leather Band Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have one 262khz military bought and received from this exact seller last week; it is indeed a branch from Discount Watch Store, a buisness card was included in the box.

Lovely watch, would buy at 99$ too, since it is a 2015 model, maybe it is only a store return and tags are missing. I had mine on 2 piece green zulu strap and it is perfect!!

S.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lake House Leathers is having another sale. American made one piece straps for $10, two piece straps (also minimalist wallets) for $15. Everything is fairly casually styled, but it's all quality materials and construction. Excellent customer service as well.

Featured Products


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

WOW is doing the 20 off sitewide from 4pm - 8pm today again. SITEWIDE20


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

WoW has 20% off again from 4-8pm, EST. Use code SITEWIDE20.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I needed a tan two-piece leather. Thanks for the heads up.



Daniel57 said:


> Lake House Leathers is having another sale. American made one piece straps for $10, two piece straps (also minimalist wallets) for $15. Everything is fairly casually styled, but it's all quality materials and construction. Excellent customer service as well.
> 
> Featured Products


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can do a quick search on ebay, a few singapore based resellers have it for about 230-240$ with free shipping if you are not in a hurry. Could get better even with a some cashback rebates site.
> 
> S.


Thanks for the tip!

I only managed to find one ebay reseller with that range you quoted; a Singapore based one that has it for $234 with ~3 to 4 week shipping estimate. That's a pretty long wait so i'd probably have to spring another $20 for expedited shipping, which gets me in the range as some US based sellers. Well, at the least, i know that if i'm willing to be patient, i can have it at a great price. In the meantime, everyone please post other deals or sites if you come across them.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Now WoW has 20% off sitewide until 8pm EST

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Code not working for me. trying to purchase a accutron

Men's Kirkwood Auto Brown Genuine Leather and Textured Dial Rose-Tone SS | World of Watches



audiolab1 said:


> WoW has 20% off again from 4-8pm, EST. Use code SITEWIDE20.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

patrolmi said:


> WOW is doing the 20 off sitewide from 4pm - 8pm today again. SITEWIDE20





audiolab1 said:


> WoW has 20% off again from 4-8pm, EST. Use code SITEWIDE20.





NYAndrew said:


> Now WoW has 20% off sitewide until 8pm EST
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Does this mean I get 60% off?


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

*Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy UTC GMT Automatic Watch $488 
Search at Ashford for H77505535 if link is not working*
Movement: ETA 2893-2
Coupon code : *AFFNAVYUTC488*
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...utc-auto/H77505535.pid?nid=sct_H77505535&so=1


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mannal said:


> Still a good price even if the are *BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY*


Didn't catch that the first time.. I guess my eyes went directly to "New wish tags" and took it for granted.
I guess this makes it more like a good price than a bargain. Don't have anything against refurb items personally but they ought to be marked down in price, naturally.
Thanks a lot for letting us know, mannal.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I had my finger on the trigger but decided to hold-off and save the cash.



shmaiz3r said:


> Didn't catch that the first time.. I guess my eyes went directly to "New wish tags" and took it for granted.
> I guess this makes it more like a good price than a bargain. Don't have anything against refurb items personally but they ought to be marked down in price, naturally.
> Thanks a lot for letting us know, mannal.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> "Bulova authorized factory refurbished?"
> 
> How have these been out long enough to even need refurbishing?
> I love the look of these watches, though, and the price keeps dropping and dropping.


I'm wondering the same too.
Sometimes open-box merchandise are also considered refurbished, but maybe they can't put it up as "new w/ tags" then state open-box in description that it's actually open-box because it'd directly infringe eBay's '_condition/status of item_' rules.

Also, damaged packaging but intact merchandise are also called refurbished... The question remains.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> Does this mean I get 60% off?


I would call them and ask :-!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

The face I make reading this thread today.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on this handsome Jacques Lemans Nostalgie N-1557A 40mm reverse panda from Amazon UK for £76.29 ($109.47 shipped to the states). Currently selling on Amazon US for $270, and eBay for around $200. The wrinkle is that this is the last one from this seller at this price. Good luck to the buzzard who gets it! 








Here's an unboxing clip from the tube.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Aaaaand SOLD! Now up to £162.90.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Northlander said:


> KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.
> 
> But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399. Get one (or more) before they are gone again!
> 
> ...


ConTiki...ar, ar, ar!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robangel said:


> ConTiki...ar, ar, ar!


----------



## Vector99 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robangel said:


> ConTiki...ar, ar, ar!


Can't get them to show up for me.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Northlander said:


> KonTiki's are back on WoW....! $299 for the Date models on leather or rubber straps, $349 for the bracelet versions. White and black dials and even the very rare blue dials.
> 
> But wait, there is more.... the Four Hands on bracelet is only $399. Get one (or more) before they are gone again!
> 
> Find the sale here: http://bit.ly/IqT6zt


Hah, now that's just cruel!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I keep missing that sale on the Kon-Tiki four-hander. But I'm never gonna give it up. Even though the sellers let me down. Guess I'm gonna run around on their websites. It's probably going to make me cry.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I keep missing that sale on the Kon-Tiki four-hander. But I'm never gonna give it up. Even though the sellers let me down. Guess I'm gonna run around on their websites. It's probably going to make me cry.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


>


....oh no.....you got to keep on searchin'

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> ....oh no.....you got to keep on searchin'
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Fixed it!


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

thewire said:


> *Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy UTC GMT Automatic Watch $488 *
> Movement: ETA 2893-2
> Coupon code : *AFFNAVYUTC488*
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505535 Men's Watch , watches


What site is this I can't get the link to open. Thanks!!


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

BPal75 said:


> What site is this I can't get the link to open. Thanks!!


if not working for you, search H77505535

Sorry...fixed

Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505535 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It's Ashford.



BPal75 said:


> What site is this I can't get the link to open. Thanks!!


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

mannal said:


> It's Ashford.


search H77505535


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashford doesn't like being referred from external sites. You can either hit enter on the address bar again or copy/paste the URL.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

So have I missed a 20 off coupons for EWATCHES and WoW again? To bad that they run for a limited time at late night mostly.

Not kind of deal, but WOW has a FC Zenith limited edition - Zenith is famous footba... soccer club in Russia) Do you think they have a chance to sell it?
Men's Sp. Ed. Admiral's Cup Chrono Black Gen. Leather Dark Grey Dial | World of Watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Want a max bill lookalike for under 17 bucks? Act fast, only one available at cuff crazy. 








http://www.cuffcrazy.com/cheapo-harold-navy-white-striped-wrist-watch-w-nylon-band


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

thewire said:


> if not working for you, search H77505535
> 
> Sorry...fixed
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505535 Men's Watch , watches


Man, such a beautiful watch, subtle vintage look , price is good too


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

BPal75 said:


> What site is this I can't get the link to open. Thanks!!


Try this. Sometimes the url gets weird stuff tacked on the end which makes it unable to open on different computers.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505535 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ShoppingInJapan has a reputation for not being close to the best deal on any of their watches. But they seem to have recently stepped up their game.

I believe this is the best price anywhere on a Seiko Presage SARY057 automatic, at $239. And the white dialed version, the SARY055, is within a buck or two of the best price I find elsewhere.

Seiko Presage SARY057 - Shopping In Japan .NET

Seiko Presage SARY055 Automatic - Shopping In Japan .NET


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

I got over Kontikis when I saw the Super Kontiki Chrono ..... it will be a long wait for these to drop in price though.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ShoppingInJapan has a reputation for not being close to the best deal on any of their watches. But they seem to have recently stepped up their game.
> 
> I believe this is the best price anywhere on a Seiko Presage SARY057 automatic, at $239. And the white dialed version, the SARY055, is within a buck or two of the best price I find elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Today I learned that the black dialed SARB033 has a leather strap version named *SARB071*

Anyone know if the white dialed SARB035 has a similar version but on leather? It should be cheaper and also easier on the pocket, especially for someone who already has the bracelet from a SARB033


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Try this. Sometimes the url gets weird stuff tacked on the end which makes it unable to open on different computers.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505535 Men's Watch , watches


Ahh yes, the original URL had a bunch of slickdeals tracking info attached to it that would have caused problems.


----------



## pandatime (Aug 29, 2015)

NOT A DEAL.

Got this beautiful Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph from the Jomashop sale last week. Thank for posting!!!
Watch seem to be brand new with no visible sign of wear. I followed a fellow member's advice and did NOT remove sticker/tape before testing out accuracy, chrono function, basic water test, date/day/month switch function. Here are a couple pics. Back to deal is the above SARY055 a good deal?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

pandatime said:


> Got this beautiful Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph from the Jomashop sale last week. Thank for posting!!!
> Watch seem to be brand new with no visible sign of wear. I followed a fellow member's advice and did NOT remove sticker/tape before testing out accuracy, chrono function, basic water test, date/day/month switch function.


Excellent! I came in a little late and decided that I _really_ like this watch only after all the sales were over. I can see that a lot were sold at massive discounts by the GM dealers in the last few months. So... hanging out for another one I guess.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

I believe affordable means <$500 (although I can't be sure this is a specific requirement of this thread). Still, I have found a deal - so good and so close to $500 that I think it worthy of sharing.

I found a Swiss automatic in-house timepiece that can be dressed up or sport-ied up with the added bonus of a true independent GMT too boot (which usually requires an outlay of $2k or more). But today you can *buy the Frederique Constant Healey GMT from Gemnation for $553 all in* (which includes 7% cash back from TopCashback or BeFrugal).










Sadly I'm not going to pull the trigger on this. While I think it a great deal I bought 3 watches in the past month and simply can't justify a 4th watch at this time since I don't believe it will make the rotation often enough. I thought long and hard about it - as the lowest I could find on other grey market sites is for $200 more (and my AD has it for double!). So it's quite the deal imo. I'm definitely going to be jealous of those who do take the plunge.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Alpha has 30% off sale. The Paul Newman is now $155, which is an outrageous bargain. Here's mine:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch















*Specs*



Seiko
Models: SKX173K1, SKXA35K1
Movement: 7S26 21-jewel automatic
21,600 bph
Crystal: Hardlex
40-hour power reserve
Screw-down crown at 4 o'clock
Screw-down caseback
Day/date window at 3 o'clock
120-click unidirectional, coin-edge bezel
Case width: 42 mm
Case thickness: 13.5
Lug width: 22 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 45 mm
Water resistance: 200 m


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've posted sometime ago a deal of blowout sale of Citizens from my local watchshop in Russia, 
now they have a sort of store display longtimers for sale, nothing interesting mostly Edifice, but they 
have a Tissot LeLocle white dial|black leather combo, but fitted with an aftermarket strap for 299 USD.

I can't put the trigger myself, because I have a 2824-2 movement watch and recently got a KonTiki)

Guys, does WoW has some sort of price match for their own store? I've bought a Bulova for my friend yesterday for 459, and now it's down to 399?


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

double post, sorry


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

oops..sorry...


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

maxixix said:


> I got over Kontikis when I saw the Super Kontiki Chrono ..... it will be a long wait for these to drop in price though.


Ha...I was thinking the same thing just the other day. I came across this new chrono and it's now on my future GM want list!


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

pandatime said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> Got this beautiful Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph from the Jomashop sale last week. Thank for posting!!!
> Watch seem to be brand new with no visible sign of wear. I followed a fellow member's advice and did NOT remove sticker/tape before testing out accuracy, chrono function, basic water test, date/day/month switch function. Here are a couple pics. Back to deal is the above SARY055 a good deal?
> ...


A beautiful watch with a nice set of complications...congratulations! May I ask what was the final cost?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Alpha has 30% off sale. The Paul Newman is now $155, which is an outrageous bargain. Here's mine:


That's an amazing price for a chronometer.

Did yours come with a COSC certificate? Still keeping time within specs?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Automatic Edox hydro sub blue face on sale at Ashford









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> That's an amazing price for a chronometer.
> 
> Did yours come with a COSC certificate? Still keeping time within specs?


The dial should say chronograph, not chronometer. Lost in translation? It keeps good time tho'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No affiliation with the seller....I own the same watch, and I was surprised to see the shape/price. Somebody is going to get a great deal if this is legit.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-oris-aquis-43mm-black-$640-3047026.html


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

maxixix said:


> I had same experience with Authenticwatches only they charged me 10% restocking fees and refused to send me a return label. I disputed the restocking fees as the wear and tear was obvious the minute I opened the dirty box. But I was left out of pocket since I had to DHL it under a seperate transaction. Customer service was dishonest and ignored most of emails I sent directly to them when I refused a discount to keep the watch.


I've had several retailers in all different area's try to get away with bad behavior. I just dispute the charge stop payment with my card issuer. Try doing that and see how fast they will make it right.

I n this case I wold have charged them with selling me used merchandise, stopped payment until they sent me the label.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

eljay said:


> Excellent! I came in a little late and decided that I _really_ like this watch only after all the sales were over. I can see that a lot were sold at massive discounts by the GM dealers in the last few months. So... hanging out for another one I guess.


What was the lowest price seen for the Tangaroa's, $999?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Cortese watches sale on ToM. The automatics use a Miyota 8215 movement. Nice looking diver for $140.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Cortese watches sale on ToM. The automatics use a Miyota 8215 movement. Nice looking diver for $140.


Does look pretty good. Just wish it it had a bracelet with it. Also notice it has a mineral crystal. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

The band looks exactly like the bands used on the Tendence watches sold by Ashford. That makes me double wonder












mplsabdulllah said:


> Does look pretty good. Just wish it it had a bracelet with it. Also notice it has a mineral crystal. Anyone have experience with these?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> The band looks exactly like the bands used on the Tendence watches sold by Ashford. That makes me double wonder


Not many brands make their own stuff.. That's only few that actually does that! Most buy it from the same factories, and a lot of things are of the shelves goods  so you often see this!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Firstimer said:


> I believe affordable means <$500 (although I can't be sure this is a specific requirement of this thread). Still, I have found a deal - so good and so close to $500 that I think it worthy of sharing.
> 
> I found a Swiss automatic in-house timepiece that can be dressed up or sport-ied up with the added bonus of a true independent GMT too boot (which usually requires an outlay of $2k or more). But today you can *buy the Frederique Constant Healey GMT from Gemnation for $553 all in* (which includes 7% cash back from TopCashback or BeFrugal).
> 
> ...


does anyone have more info on the movement? it's listed as FC-305, is that an in-house or a modified eta movement?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Cortese watches sale on ToM. The automatics use a Miyota 8215 movement. Nice looking diver for $140.


I saw them too, but the face says "10ATM". How the heck can 100M be called a diver?

I also got a TW pilot from ToM that wasn't working well at all upon delivery. Since ToM isn't the vendor, I shipped it back to them for vendor's repair... They've had it since January and no word yet, and no watch yet either!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WATCH CARE | Frederique Constant



danktrees said:


> does anyone have more info on the movement? it's listed as FC-305, is that an in-house or a modified eta movement?


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I saw them too, but the face says "10ATM". How the heck can 100M be called a diver?
> 
> ...


From ISO 6425:1996, the International Standard for diver's watches:



> *3 Definitions*
> For the purposes of this International Standard, the following definition applies.
> 
> *3.1 diver's watch: *A watch designed to withstand diving in water at *depths of at least 100 m* and possessing a system to control the time.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

danktrees said:


> does anyone have more info on the movement? it's listed as FC-305, is that an in-house or a modified eta movement?


The module controlling the GMT (fourth hand) is an in house movement however the base caliber likely is not. See here.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Alpha has 30% off sale. The Paul Newman is now $155, which is an outrageous bargain.


Any link please? I see it on a Chinese store app, not on sale, so I gues that it's a Chinese movement. Do you know which one? Has it been ok for you?


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ScootingCat said:


> From ISO 6425:1996, the International Standard for diver's watches:


Thanks. Various watch manufacturers have said 150m or greater. Over at https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/if-30m-water-resistant-99-feet-why-cant-i-swim-551237.html it added that the ISO also says that to be called a diver that each watch has to be depth tested. Hmmmm do I think that's the case here?


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> Thanks. Various watch manufacturers have said 150m or greater. Over at https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/if-30m-water-resistant-99-feet-why-cant-i-swim-551237.html it added that the ISO also says that to be called a diver that each watch has to be depth tested. Hmmmm do I think that's the case here?


Unless a watch is marked in accordance with ISO6425 ("_*Diver's*_ xxx_*m*_" or "_*Diver's watch*_ xxx_*m*_"), I wouldn't assume anything about how it's been tested or its capabilities.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Any link please? I see it on a Chinese store app, not on sale, so I gues that it's a Chinese movement. Do you know which one? Has it been ok for you?


Just google alpha watches and you should find it okay.

No idea about the movement, but it's been fine for me.

Alpha are based in Wanchai, Hong Kong but I believe manufacture in China.

I paid extra for a clear caseback .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> That's an amazing price for a chronometer.
> 
> Did yours come with a COSC certificate? Still keeping time within specs?


A certificate, for a chinese movement? I don't think a $150 watch will have a certificate of anything, as someone noted above, this replica-style watch just copied whatever was on the dial of the original( the Daytona) , without being a real 'certified chronometer' .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> A certificate, for a chinese movement? I don't think a $150 watch will have a certificate of anything, as someone noted above, this replica-style watch just copied whatever was on the dial of the original( the Daytona) , without being a real 'certified chronometer' .


If it isn't a real chronometer, that makes it a fake.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> I saw them too, but the face says "10ATM". How the heck can 100M be called a diver?
> 
> I also got a TW pilot from ToM that wasn't working well at all upon delivery. Since ToM isn't the vendor, I shipped it back to them for vendor's repair... They've had it since January and no word yet, and no watch yet either!


30 m is enough. Here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/can-i-dive-30m-wr-watch-empirical-experience-1847322.html b-)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Alpha has 30% off sale. The Paul Newman is now $155, which is an outrageous bargain. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a decent movement but the company that puts the watch together (Alpha) is crap. My crystal fell out after 3 months and they ignored all requests for warranty service. Their warranty isn't worth the (toilet) paper that it is printed on.

Glad you like yours, just hope that it holds together.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If it isn't a real chronometer, that makes it a *fake*.


Which it IS.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

The cheapest price I have seen
http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...gator-silver-tone-dial-eterna-7660-41-65-1273


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Deaumar Ensign








£135 preorder price ends Monday. 
https://deaumar.co.uk/collections/deaumar-watches/products/deaumar-ensign


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Its a decent movement but the company that puts the watch together (Alpha) is crap. My crystal fell out after 3 months and they ignored all requests for warranty service. Their warranty isn't worth the (toilet) paper that it is printed on.
> 
> Glad you like yours, just hope that it holds together.


Well, my Paul Newman has been working perfectly for two years now.

I also have an Alpha GMT, which after several months did require a repair within warranty, and which Alpha handled quickly and efficiently.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix LC6068-SS001-132 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches $999 cheapest I've seen. No 10 or 20% coupons right now though.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

colgex said:


> Maurice Lacroix LC6068-SS001-132 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches $999 cheapest I've seen. No 10 or 20% coupons right now though.


thats sweet, you can use a $90 coupon from cashback on befrugal.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Does look pretty good. Just wish it it had a bracelet with it. Also notice it has a mineral crystal. Anyone have experience with these?


I prefer Aragon for $100
http://www.aragonwatch.com/Aragon-Divemaster-Automatic-p/a064blu.htm


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Its a decent movement but the company that puts the watch together (Alpha) is crap. My crystal fell out after 3 months and they ignored all requests for warranty service. Their warranty isn't worth the (toilet) paper that it is printed on.
> 
> Glad you like yours, just hope that it holds together.


What does the warranty state? I couldn't find it on their website. Some of these micro warranties are for movement only. Many exclude bezel and crystal damage.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

taike said:


> I prefer Aragon for $100
> Aragon Divemaster Automatic


I agree.


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> Its a decent movement but the company that puts the watch together (Alpha) is crap. My crystal fell out after 3 months and they ignored all requests for warranty service. Their warranty isn't worth the (toilet) paper that it is printed on.
> 
> Glad you like yours, just hope that it holds together.


I had a similar experience. Wouldn't take an Alpha for free now...that company sucks!

NM


----------



## Paddle2thesea (Jan 27, 2016)

$227 for a VSA automatic with sapphire crystal. I missed this one back before Christmas, but snapped it up today. God have mercy on my marriage.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Good deal on that VSA. I have that same watch, and it wears well in multiple situations. Nice movement for the price as well


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> What was the lowest price seen for the Tangaroa's, $999?


Yeah the biggest discounts put them just shy of $1k and the most recent one was only a couple of weeks ago. I've got a bad feeling that those were the last of the last however. The model appears in Eterna's 2015 catalogue, which is still available, but is no longer listed on its website.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you! I've been eyeing one of these for ages. 

Now if I could find a Madison Eight Day with a gray dial, my Eterna collection would be close to complete.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

pandatime said:


> NOT A DEAL.
> 
> Got this beautiful Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph from the Jomashop sale last week. Thank for posting!!!
> Watch seem to be brand new with no visible sign of wear. I followed a fellow member's advice and did NOT remove sticker/tape before testing out accuracy, chrono function, basic water test, date/day/month switch function. Here are a couple pics. Back to deal is the above SARY055 a good deal?
> ...


VERY VERY Nice! I love watches based on the Valjoux 7751 movement. It probably has the most complications in a relatively inexpensive Swiss watch. I've had two watches with a 7751, a Longines Master Collection Moonphase, and a Bulova Moonphase Tri Calander Chronograph. LOL Both were coveted by family members and eventually gifted to them. But I think that I like that Tangaroa better than EITHER of the 7751 watches that I've owned!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If it isn't a real chronometer, that makes it a fake.


Yeah, I tried explaining this last week to no avail. Copy everything on the case an dial, change the name, and you still have a fake.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> I think this, and the titanium version of it, was going for less than $460 at the beginning of the year.


And now the titanium's up for $1095 at Joma, both the black and grey dial models. It claims this is an 83% discount so I wouldn't be too surprised if that sub-$500 price earlier in the year was a one off.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

WoW has the older model Adventic down to $1299.99 - plus you can take $125 off with SPRING125 , PLUS link in with befrugal or any of the rebate people- I think this is a great looking watch! The white one is on sale too - the black one has the 5 marks from the Eterna logo on the face, so it kind of messes with the hour marks... the white one you can't really see it.

Men's Adventic Automatic GMT Black Genuine Alligator and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Still some cheap KonTikis kicking around: Black PVD date for $598 @ Amazon


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

taike said:


> What does the warranty state? I couldn't find it on their website. Some of these micro warranties are for movement only. Many exclude bezel and crystal damage.


That's a great question. If they would only answer their emails I could say.

I first emailed them and told them what happened. They emailed me back and said, "You can buy a new case for $x.xx I replied and said it was 3 months old and should be under warranty. No reply. Have emailed them 6 more times, absolute silence.

And say it was for the movement, their lack of reply means that they don't honor ANY warranty at all.

There is just too much competition out there and too many good companies for anyone to settle with a company that won't back their product.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241291 Infantry Stainless Steel Watch - for 185$ (lowest price on amazon according to camelcamelcamel.com)


----------



## GhostSeven (Mar 3, 2015)

Just picked up a Rotary - Ocean Avenger on a black leather strap. From H Samuel for £79.99, looks to be a reasonable discount from RRP of £139.99 and still cheaper than Amazon which has it at £91.74.









I really like the style and I don't think you can do to badly for this price point. You can buy on line but limited stock, two shops I called did not have it in stock, so I have ordered blind as such from the website.

Rotary Men's Ocean Avenger Black Leather Strap Watch - H. Samuel the Jeweller


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Amazon has a Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434 for $154.61. I bought mine a few months ago at $200 and felt lucky since the MSRP is $695. It is a beautiful watch and keeps almost perfect time Since the beginning of daylight savings time it is one second fast! Here is the link: Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241434 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Watches.







​
Here is what mine looks like:







​


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Seiko Mt. Fuji limited editions for $154.99 on Massdrop. $144.99 once they get 6 orders. Is this a good price?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> Still some cheap KonTikis kicking around: Black PVD date for $598 @ Amazon


I'll bet this eBay seller was disappointed in his "investment."


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

^^^
Haha. I've never sold anything on Ebay before. Does he loose any fees if the listing didn't sell due to "reserve not met"?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Slant said:


> ^^^
> Haha. I've never sold anything on Ebay before. Does he loose any fees if the listing didn't sell due to "reserve not met"?


Generally no sale no fees

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So not only do these weasels misappropriate the goodwill of this thread, he won't even chance that somebody else might similarly catch a bargain and puts a reserve on it?

D-baggery all around.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd laugh if Joma or some other grey market shops lower the PVD to less than the previous $499, then "weasel's" would never sell, or not make his money back after fees.


----------



## MajorMantra (Jan 7, 2016)

RyanD said:


> That's an amazing price for a chronometer.
> 
> Did yours come with a COSC certificate? Still keeping time within specs?


Hilarious. 

I'm quite tempted by the Alphas, but I don't much like having an outright lie printed on the dial. Also, what I really want is a decent Speedmaster homage, which doesn't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Slant said:


> I'd laugh if Joma or some other grey market shops lower the PVD to less than the previous $499, then "weasel's" would never sell, or not make his money back after fees.


They were $499 just 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So not only do these weasels misappropriate the goodwill of this thread, he won't even chance that somebody else might similarly catch a bargain and puts a reserve on it?
> 
> D-baggery all around.


I am the weasel and that's my watch on eBay. I didn't like this KonTiki after all so decided to sell it. And the watch buying got a little out of hand so just moving a few.

I put a reserve on there because I can also just return it. I think Joma won't refund any shipping cost so I would be out less money when I just sell it. The reserve was on this auction because eBay charges 10% final value fee and there usually is 3% Paypal fee. So the reserve was higher than $499, just to make sure I wouldn't loose to much on this.

So the rule is you can buy watches that were good deals here but you can never sell them? Perhaps I should stop buying watches without approval of the great people in this thread.

I was also thinking of selling that Edox Hydrosub because it is just a bit too big for me. May I have your approval to sell it? If so, please let me know the price I can ask for it.

Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Northlander said:


> I am the weasel and that's my watch on eBay. I didn't like this KonTiki after all so decided to sell it. And the watch buying got a little out of hand so just moving a few.
> 
> I put a reserve on there because I can also just return it. I think Joma won't refund any shipping cost so I would be out less money when I just sell it. The reserve was on this auction because eBay charges 10% final value fee and there usually is 3% Paypal fee. So the reserve was higher than $499, just to make sure I wouldn't loose to much on this.
> 
> ...


Perhaps instead of acting "self righteous" you could have advertised it for sale here instead of ebay? You probably could have sold it for what you paid for it here very easily to someone that wasn't able to get one while it was on sale due to all of those that bought them specifically for resale.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> Perhaps instead of acting "self righteous" you could have advertised it for sale here instead of ebay? You probably could have sold it for what you paid for it here very easily to someone that wasn't able to get one while it was on sale due to all of those that bought them specifically for resale.


It's those guys that bought up all the stock and reselling then as BNIB with big markups that some of us have a problem with here. Yes, it's a capitalist world here, but it's this type of behaviour that stops people from posting deals.

See the guy that bought the 4 hander Kontiki for $500 and trying to unload it here and Ebay for $1200 BNIB? That could have gone to someone who really wanted the watch and not to flip.

Wait...that's him too...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

eljay said:


> Still some cheap KonTikis kicking around: Black PVD date for $598 @ Amazon


GONE! lol


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Northlander said:


> I am the weasel and that's my watch on eBay. I didn't like this KonTiki after all so decided to sell it. And the watch buying got a little out of hand so just moving a few.
> 
> I put a reserve on there because I can also just return it. I think Joma won't refund any shipping cost so I would be out less money when I just sell it. The reserve was on this auction because eBay charges 10% final value fee and there usually is 3% Paypal fee. So the reserve was higher than $499, just to make sure I wouldn't loose to much on this.
> 
> ...


You have put up three KonTikis for sale on eBay. If your goal is simply to recover your investment, I am sure you could have easily recovered your entire purchase price and shipping and PayPal fees if you simply posted these watches for sale on our sales forum. It seems pretty clear that you're profiteering from the bargains. You're of course able to do whatever you want, there is nothing we can do but express our disapproval.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Slant said:


> It's those guys that bought up all the stock and reselling then as BNIB with big markups that some of us have a problem with here. Yes, it's a capitalist world here, but it's this type of behaviour that stops people from posting deals.
> 
> See the guy that bought the 4 hander Kontiki for $500 and trying to unload it here and Ebay for $1200 BNIB? That could have gone to someone who really wanted the watch and not to flip.
> 
> Wait...that's him too...


well said my man


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I am the weasel and that's my watch on eBay. I didn't like this KonTiki after all so decided to sell it. And the watch buying got a little out of hand so just moving a few.
> 
> I put a reserve on there because I can also just return it. I think Joma won't refund any shipping cost so I would be out less money when I just sell it. The reserve was on this auction because eBay charges 10% final value fee and there usually is 3% Paypal fee. So the reserve was higher than $499, just to make sure I wouldn't loose to much on this.


So why didn't you just set a Buy It Now price to cover that cost? Seems like you are hoping to make money off of it instead of simply eating the return shipping to Jomashop, like many of us would do.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Slant said:


> See the guy that bought the 4 hander Kontiki for $500 and trying to unload it here and Ebay for $1200 BNIB? That could have gone to someone who really wanted the watch and not to flip.
> 
> Wait...that's him too...


People are still upset about that deal I stumbled upon, eh?

I sell watches for the price I think is current market value. I bought 4 KonTiki's and wasn't sure which ones I was going to like. I knew beforehand I was not going to keep all 4, probably only 2.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I am the weasel and that's my watch on eBay. I didn't like this KonTiki after all so decided to sell it. And the watch buying got a little out of hand so just moving a few.
> 
> I put a reserve on there because I can also just return it. I think Joma won't refund any shipping cost so I would be out less money when I just sell it. The reserve was on this auction because eBay charges 10% final value fee and there usually is 3% Paypal fee. So the reserve was higher than $499, just to make sure I wouldn't loose to much on this.
> 
> ...


You don't need to be apologetic Northlander, it is like trying to explain the Theory of Relativity to 3 years old children, it just won't happen. If anything you should thank them for the free advertising they offer you here.

I hope your kontiki sells for $1.000+ and you use the extra profit to buy more watches (unless of course the rest of the members of the animal kingdom object...)


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

double post


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

thedius said:


> You don't need to be apologetic Northlander, it is like trying to explain the Theory of Relativity to 3 years old children, it just won't happen. If anything you should thank them for the free advertising they offer you here.
> 
> I hope your kontiki sells for $1.000+ and you use the extra profit to buy more watches (unless of course the rest of the members of the animal kingdom object...)


I don't see anything apologetic about his posts. I could probably explain general relativity to a three year old using a rubber sheet and some metal balls, and Feynman once said that you don't really understand something unless you're able to explain it to a barmaid.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

thedius said:


> I hope your kontiki sells for $1.000+ and you use the extra profit to buy more watches (unless of course the rest of the members of the animal kingdom object...)


I was planning on using the huge profits to feed my watch addiction. It was either this or stealing purses from old ladies.

I can only imagine what the sour people here think of this guy...!
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/f...-worth-over-35000-for-599-at-phoenix-goodwill


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mleok said:


> I don't see anything apologetic about his posts. I could probably explain general relativity to a three year old using a rubber sheet and some metal balls, and Feynman once said that you don't really understand something unless you're able to explain it to a barmaid.


+1

So true 

Ethics, on the other hand, are impossible to discuss with someone who will rationalize to support their unethical behavior ;-)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

First, my apologies to all. My intent was not to start another one of these wars on this thread (but I should have known better.)

The main point of my original post was that the PVD Kontiki has not yet gained the enormous popularity of the others. (Admittedly, poking fun at a total stranger was a bonus.). I had no idea who the seller was but, in hindsight, I should not have included the name in the screenshot. 

I have tried to (mostly) stay out of the whole "flipping" discussion but I may as well offer my opinion now. 

I accept that flipping is part of this hobby. While I have yet to sell a watch I recognize that, as my collection grows (and funds dwindle), it is inevitable. 

I do not fault those who have the means to take advantage of multiple deals and then sell the ones that don't fit their collections. 

That said, I believe there is a difference between flipping and profiteering. Where that line is drawn is for each individual to decide. 

When some miss out on a deal while others buy up multiple copies, we need to accept that there will be some anger.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

$499 for a Kontiki, sure. $1199 for a Kontiki, no thanks. Maybe for some but not for I. 

I'm not sure why people even lose their minds over them in the first place. They're okay looking.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The PVD KonTiki's were on Joma's website for about 4-5 days. Hardly an exclusive deal that everybody missed out on.

Is there a Watchoholics Anonymous support group? I'll be happy to make a donation when those huge profits from my watch sales are coming in.

Hey look, a bargain deal on an Eterna: $539 - 7% Befrugal so about $500.

Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Northlander said:


> I was planning on using the huge profits to feed my watch addiction. It was either this or stealing purses from old ladies.
> 
> I can only imagine what the sour people here think of this guy...!
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/f...-worth-over-35000-for-599-at-phoenix-goodwill


Complete apples to airplanes comparison.

It looks like you're just trying to justify what you're doing while being completely condescending towards those who are calling you out.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I quickly and easily recovered my costs on the KonTiki by not buying it because others would enjoy it more. Okay, I might've taken a small loss of $1.49 USD when I bought a bag of chips to enjoy while reading this thread.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Northlander said:


> The PVD KonTiki's were on Joma's website for about 4-5 days. Hardly an exclusive deal that everybody missed out on.
> 
> Is there a Watchoholics Anonymous support group? I'll be happy to make a donation when those huge profits from my watch sales are coming in.
> 
> ...


^---Lol...I'll take 10!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

In total fairness, I feel compelled to point out that Northlander has been a true contributor to this forum and this thread in particular.

As I've said some time back, our ire is best directed at the names we _*don't*_ see here.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Jomadeals is selling the Air Blue Delta black PVD for $159. It's normally $399.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> ^---Lol...I'll take 10!


I like all the Eterna's - sadly- I'm trying to hold off on this one since I just bought the Adventic - I'm getting to the point where I could open a watch store myself!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> $499 for a Kontiki, sure. $1199 for a Kontiki, no thanks. Maybe for some but not for I.
> 
> I'm not sure why people even lose their minds over them in the first place. They're okay looking.


The 4 hander is really the gem of all the ones that have recently been on sale. I would be surprised if he doesn't get at least $1000 for that one. The 3 handed models.....those will be a tougher sale at any more than $600.

This is all just MHO.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tontzaaa (Feb 6, 2014)

sobwanhoser said:


> Also on Amazon - affordable YELANG V1005 100m Swiss Quartz Tritium = $101.72....know nothing of this brand, but if the specs are correct: swiss quartz, 100m, sapphire, H3, and stainless steel?, it seems like a reasonable entry into tritium? The same watch in other versions/white on Amazon is $199. Even on the Chinese websites, this watch list for around $170+ - Sorry, I don't know if I can post links yet.
> http://www.amazon.com/YELANG-waterp...nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_36:2661615011


Does this watch really have tritium gas tubes? And sapphire glas?


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Jomadeals is selling the Air Blue Delta black PVD for $159. It's normally $399.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


Just adding on, this deal was available up until a few weeks ago, as well.

In fact these are basically always on sale; normal price is actually under $250, not $399 really. Preorder was $190, and it's been on sale even cheaper since then every few months. This price (for various models, rather than just one) is the same as Joma had about a month ago (https://slickdeals.net/f/8520545-air-blue-automatic-watches-159-shipped) and expired a few weeks ago. They had them direct from their website at 40% off in February, too (Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 180), and the same deal was available in November (Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #4 - Page 637).

In case it comes off this way, I'm not trying to .... on your post. Unless I'm mistaken, $159 is the lowest these watches have been. I'm just adding this info because I know I like to know when it's a once-in-a-lifetime deal vs. a once-every-couple-months deal to know if I need to jump on a purchase right away or not.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

What annoys me about flippers is when they have a picture on ebay of a stack of six or eight KonTikis for sale at high prices... when those of us who would have wanted ONE couldn't get it.

Now a possible deal...

Bulova Style: 97A116, automatic; Price $239.99 (Save 160 at checkout. Use promo code: PBD261683)
Bulova 97A116 Watches,Men's Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial Rose-Tone Dial, Dress Bulova Automatic Watches

Question: What automatic movement is it? Not Swiss, I'm sure... but Japanese? Chinese? ???


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/clockwo...ulti/2752022.p?id=1219080029192&skuId=2752022

Best Buy still has some of these 22mm natos w/pvd hardware for $2.99-3.99. I have a couple and they have held up really well.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RBLAINE said:


> Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Multi (P-PVD)22N-WRN - Best Buy
> 
> Best Buy still has some of these 22mm natos w/pvd hardware for $2.99-3.99. I have a couple and they have held up really well.


The shipping kills it. Maybe pair it up with Episode 7!?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

colgex said:


> The shipping kills it. Maybe pair it up with Episode 7!?


They can be found in local Best Buys if available.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Multi (P-PVD)22N-WRN - Best Buy
> 
> Best Buy still has some of these 22mm natos w/pvd hardware for $2.99-3.99. I have a couple and they have held up really well.


Wow, heck of a deal. I would've bought a bunch if they were 20mm. For those worried about shipping just buy all four styles/colors that are on sale - still should turn into a good deal.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Northlander said:


> I am the weasel and that's my watch on eBay. I didn't like this KonTiki after all so decided to sell it. And the watch buying got a little out of hand so just moving a few.
> 
> I put a reserve on there because I can also just return it. I think Joma won't refund any shipping cost so I would be out less money when I just sell it. The reserve was on this auction because eBay charges 10% final value fee and there usually is 3% Paypal fee. So the reserve was higher than $499, just to make sure I wouldn't loose to much on this.
> 
> ...


No, I think the point is there are people who buy the bargains on here and then try to profit off them. Why don't you just return it or post it up here for $515? Because you want to make a profit. That makes you part of the problem.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> What annoys me about flippers is when they have a picture on ebay of a stack of six or eight KonTikis for sale at high prices... when those of us who would have wanted ONE couldn't get it.
> 
> Now a possible deal...
> 
> ...


Bulova is owned by Citizen, so I'm pretty sure it is a variation of their Miyota 8215 since it is written 21 jewels on the dial.

S.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jomashop has some decent deals on the Raymond Weil Freelancer titanium chronographs. Not the best I've seen but close; $995 for the leather strap and $1075 for the bracelet.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I saw them too, but the face says "10ATM". How the heck can 100M be called a diver?
> 
> I also got a TW pilot from ToM that wasn't working well at all upon delivery. Since ToM isn't the vendor, I shipped it back to them for vendor's repair... They've had it since January and no word yet, and no watch yet either!


Maratac mid diver (sr3 I think) is only 100m. I'll just say that while I appreciate my 200m seiko and orient, my 300m hexa, and my freaking 600m Chris ward, 100m thus far is proving sufficient. Lol.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

You do seem like more of a purse snatcher. Have you ever thought about just working for the money?


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Available at jet.com and I believe it is still sold by Area Trend. First time customers get 15% with code 15NOW.
Makes it $131.41 and free shipping.



hongkongtaipan said:


> Amazon has a Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434 for $154.61. I bought mine a few months ago at $200 and felt lucky since the MSRP is $695. It is a beautiful watch and keeps almost perfect time Since the beginning of daylight savings time it is one second fast! Here is the link: Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241434 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch: Swiss Army: Watches.
> 
> View attachment 7665658
> ​
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> You do seem like more of a purse snatcher. Have you ever thought about just working for the money?


Blimey, when did flipping become theft?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys, it's getting quite unfriendly and disrespectful in here. I would suggest that those that are "hurt" by missing out on deals take a moment and reflect. Would you act this way if you saw someone taking the last 4 items on sale at a store? My guess for the majority is no. So why act this way just because you're behind a computer screen? Also, back to the topic. As much as some would like to think otherwise, it's neither illegal or unethical to buy something on sale and try and sell it on for more. You're free to not but it from them yourself. That's all you can control. As far as "others" who may have bought it, they missed out, and it's too bad. Maybe they should have monitored this thread more closely, or have been checking out the sales sites themselves if they REALLY wanted the deal. In any case, this is life and we are not 6 years old, nor do we live in a communist or socialist country, and this "calling out" is just childish behavior. 

My 2 cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Indeed, missing a deal isn't the end of the world. Wristwatches aren't high up in a list of life's essentials, so let's just chill out and share in the enjoyment of the hobby. Some people have more luck than others, and that's the way it goes.

Edit: I mean the luxury wristwatches that cause excitement when they go on sale for 80-90% off.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

eljay said:


> Blimey, when did flipping become theft?


Since the great kontiki deals of 3/2016


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Guys, it's getting quite unfriendly and disrespectful in here. I would suggest that those that are "hurt" by missing out on deals take a moment and reflect. Would you act this way if you saw someone taking the last 4 items on sale at a store? My guess for the majority is no. So why act this way just because you're behind a computer screen? Also, back to the topic. As much as some would like to think otherwise, it's neither illegal or unethical to buy something on sale and try and sell it on for more. You're free to not but it from them yourself. That's all you can control. As far as "others" who may have bought it, they missed out, and it's too bad. Maybe they should have monitored this thread more closely, or have been checking out the sales sites themselves if they REALLY wanted the deal. In any case, this is life and we are not 6 years old, nor do we live in a communist or socialist country, and this "calling out" is just childish behavior.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this and it seems like the people complaining at the ones waiting for people to post deals anyways. if they weren't they would have found these deals earlier and would have gotten one early. either way it's nothing to cry over, i've missed some watch deals cuz of the timing too and i see guys flipping them for a lot more (500-600 alpina gmt for 900-1000) but it's not a big deal.

i also don't see why everyone seems so angry. there's been like 3 huge sales on these watches in the last 2-3 months. you're telling me you wanted one but missed out on all 3 sales? come on.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Barry S said:


> In total fairness, I feel compelled to point out that Northlander has been a true contributor to this forum and this thread in particular.
> 
> As I've said some time back, our ire is best directed at the names we _*don't*_ see here.


Right, because someone is such a good WUS community member when they buy watches through specials on the deals thread and then turn right around and offer them on the classifieds with a 150% markup added
*
FS: Eterna KonTiki Four-Hands - black dial - bracelet
Asking price: US$ 1,250*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-black-dial-bracelet-3052442.html

:roll:

So I have a bit more respect for those that do this profiteering off site and keep their mouth shut about it. Many (if not a majority) of the deals on this Deals thread are found and offered here by people with the intent that others be able to add a nice watch to their collection for a good price, not so that the buyer can engage in profiteering. Posting about how there is nothing wrong with having taken advantage of the deals posted in this thread to immediately flip a watch in the short term to make money disrespects many of those who offers the deal in the first place. There isn't any way to argue that is right.

If someone feels guilty about having taken advantage of these deals, don't come here and get angry and defensive about it. Go find some other way to assuage your guilt.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Guys, it's getting quite unfriendly and disrespectful in here. I would suggest that those that are "hurt" by missing out on deals take a moment and reflect. *Would you act this way if you saw someone taking the last 4 items on sale at a store?* My guess for the majority is no. So why act this way just because you're behind a computer screen? Also, back to the topic. As much as some would like to think otherwise, it's neither illegal or unethical to buy something on sale and try and sell it on for more. You're free to not but it from them yourself. That's all you can control. As far as "others" who may have bought it, they missed out, and it's too bad. Maybe they should have monitored this thread more closely, or have been checking out the sales sites themselves if they REALLY wanted the deal. In any case, this is life and we are not 6 years old, nor do we live in a communist or socialist country, and this "calling out" is just childish behavior.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think an open sale on a street store is comparable to this thread... Here, the members who _*share their findings, are aiming and intending to enable/help others to finally get the watch they've been wanting but couldn't get because of its high price.*_

Purchasing from this thread to sell for profit on the other hand, directly interfere and contradict the intentions of whoever is sharing these deals.... This is why it's offending to the participants of this thread, because it betrays the real purpose that gathered us all.

Please don't compare open sales with deals shared by member in this thread.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Can't blame the guy, market value dictates everything. If he prices them too high, they won't sell but at the right price, even if higher than the original sale, he might sell them and make someone happy. 

Similar situation happened to me....I bought something BNIB (not a watch) for 300$ in 2001....Wanted to sell in 2014, but learned in the meantime that this was now uber-rare and long out of production. Luckily, my specimen was LNIB and I got over 1K$ for it.....I sold it to an enthusiast forum like this one and I was banned by the same guys I bought it from 13 years earlier!!! Reason of the ban: flipping and making profits!

Same thing could have happened here....let say you bought 20 Seiko Spork dive watches when they were still in production and try to sell them for 600$ BNIB today. I would get one right away and even thank you for the opportunity!

The guy hoards the deals and spends 2K$ in watches. He has inventory and this is a risk all together. If he sells them with a profit, good for him, but you never know, especially since these Kontikis seems to be discounted every other day; he might be stuck with them for a while.

S.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Guys, it's getting quite unfriendly and disrespectful in here. I would suggest that those that are "hurt" by missing out on deals take a moment and reflect.





danktrees said:


> i also don't see why everyone seems so angry. there's been like 3 huge sales on these watches in the last 2-3 months. you're telling me you wanted one but missed out on all 3 sales? come on.


You are guys are clueless. Realize it's many of the people _offering_ the deals on this thread who don't approve of the profiteering.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree that the complaining about profiteering has become worse than the actual profiteering at this point.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

ÜberUhr said:


> Will you be spreading your anti flipping for profit ideology to other forums eg. Real estate forums, car forums, antique forums. LMFAO, I think not. Liberalism is a mental disorder.


I already belong to an enthusiast forum where it was against the rules when I joined:



> 3. The classifieds are for personal, non-commercial non-profit sales.
> Buying and selling items on the forums for the express purpose of making a profit is not allowed. Buying an item to immediately resell at a profit is known as "flipping." People found to be using the forums or private messaging system for this purpose may have their account banned.
> 
> However, items purchased some months or years prior to the sale for private use, the market value for which has changed, can be sold at their current market value. . . .The acceptable length of ownership of an item before you can sell it at any price you want is 6 months.


Buy Sell Trade Rules - Head-Fi.org Community

Works quite well there.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Everyone is free to do what they want, but the said poster did not need to identify himself here and offer a (silly) long justification - just looks like bragging imo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems appropriate.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I don't think an open sale on a street store is comparable to this thread... Here, the members who _*share their findings, are aiming and intending to enable/help others to finally get the watch they've been wanting but couldn't get because of its high price.*_
> 
> Purchasing from this thread to sell for profit on the other hand, directly interfere and contradict the intentions of whoever is sharing these deals.... This is why it's offending to the participants of this thread, because it betrays the real purpose that gathered us all.
> 
> Please don't compare open sales with deals shared by member in this thread.


I think it is comparable - the fact is that the deals are out there and anyone can find them. You're operating under the assumption that everyone is going to operate the way you want them to - again, this isn't a socialist republic, and people can and will utilize whatever method they can to make a buck. I don't blame them at all, even if I miss out......that's the way the world works, and the sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be. And quite honestly I'd rather a member here make that buck over someone else out there. If you're not happy stop posting deals here.....simple. That will ensure that no-one will "profit" from your discoveries. But quite honestly - again - it's time to grow up and stop whining. Clearly this isn't going to stop short of not posting deals, so my suggestion is if you clearly want this to stop, don't post deals any more. Either do something (this) about it or not, but the crying has gotten just as annoying for the rest of us caught in the middle.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

What I really find amusing from all of this is how people are buying the watches at higher markups. Let's think about it for a second. Customers buying $500+ watches are part of a special market to begin with. Does John Doe just happen to come across an Eterna Pulsometer for $1,100 on eBay and buy it outright? The market for $500+ watches comes from a sector with more disposable income and education. People tend to look deeper into what they are buying, pics, research, reviews, etc. That's why I'm so surprised that in 2016, google does not take them to places where they could see that the Pulsometer is selling for $799. That's what really makes me wonder...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Am I the only one to find it extremely amusing, how some people here are disparaged for asking a few hundred bucks more for their Eternas, while at the same time *ETERNA* themselves were asking *3 THOUSAND DOLLARS* for the same watch before it showed up on some website called 'thewatchery' ....


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Actually it's you who are clueless, since you think whining will get you anywhere. This is a forum, not your personal sales deal corner on the internet. These aren't super-secret deals that are being brought here. It's not like the rest of us aren't getting the emails by WOW, the Watchery, Chris Ward, etc., or can't check the sales sites, reddit, befrugal, fatwallet, etc ourselves. Just because you are rushing on here to post them, doesn't mean that you're the only one who knows about them.

As I said in another post - whining will get you no-where. If you really want to do something about it, don't post deals. That will show them profiteering capitalists.

Seriously cel, that is the only way if you want any chance to stop the practice. I don't think it will work personally, but whining gets you no-where. But I do seriously hope you'll grow up soon. Life is too short, and crying about a missed watch deal of all things is petty when there are thousands of refugees displaced from their homes with no clue what tomorrow will bring, famine in different regions of the world, terrorist bombings, etc. Stop being petty, and maybe do something else that will make the world a better place......you might feel better.



cel4145 said:


> You are guys are clueless. Realize it's many of the people _offering_ the deals on this thread who don't approve of the profiteering.


Edit- one more point, although I touched upon it above - you are not the one "offering" the deal. WOW, The Watchery, etc are offering the deals. You're the guy who rushed over here to post what you saw.


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

As always, no deals but plenty of complaining. I know, pot/kettle, but good god, I'm not going to sift through pages of crap to see a deal. 

I hope a thread is started that contains no opinions - just links to deals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I already belong to an enthusiast forum where it was against the rules when I joined:
> 
> 3. The classifieds are for personal, non-commercial non-profit sales.
> Buying and selling items on the forums for the express purpose of making a profit is not allowed. *Buying an item to immediately resell at a profit is known as "flipping." People found to be using the forums or private messaging system for this purpose may have their account banned. *
> ...


My reading of your quoted rules is that buying something from that forum and then turning around and selling it on the same forum is not allowed. How else would the know you have purchased more than 6 months ago?

I don't see that applying here as the watches were not purchased through WUS, rather through a dealer and then sold here. I have no problem with that.

I have rarely seen the amount of turnover in a discretionary income purchase as I see in the world of WUS, seeing the amount of guys selling watches that they wear once, if at all, and then decide they want something else, selling after a month says to me this is a non-issue. Just guys crying because they lost out.

It's life, not everyone should get a trophy...


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Alright, that's ENOUGH.
Keep up this whiny BS and I will happily close and delete this thread, as well as any other dealspotting threads. It's been a courtesy to our members to allow this for the benefit of all. However, I've seen more reports about this thread lately than just about any other.

This is a hobby, grow the hell up :-|

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

:-!:-!:-!:-!



zippofan said:


> Alright, that's ENOUGH.
> Keep up this whiny BS and I will happily close and delete this thread, as well as any other dealspotting threads. It's been a courtesy to our members to allow this for the benefit of all. However, I've seen more reports about this thread lately than just about any other.
> 
> This is a hobby, grow the hell up :-|
> ...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Meanwhile, back at the original forum topic:

For you all who have been around awhile-- is it just standard procedure for WoW to offer 20% off sitewide once or twice a week? Or has it been unusual that they did it a handful of times over the past month? I'm just wondering if I should have waited to buy the Adventic ($1299) --


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Northlander said:


> I am the weasel and that's my watch on eBay. I didn't like this KonTiki after all so decided to sell it. And the watch buying got a little out of hand so just moving a few.
> 
> I put a reserve on there because I can also just return it. I think Joma won't refund any shipping cost so I would be out less money when I just sell it. The reserve was on this auction because eBay charges 10% final value fee and there usually is 3% Paypal fee. So the reserve was higher than $499, just to make sure I wouldn't loose to much on this.
> 
> ...


My apologies, as your situation clearly wasn't "somebody else put a sale out there for other watch enthusiasts to also take advantage of, let me buy multiples and sell them for my benefit."

And to be clear, I'm as free-market as anybody. Anyone who wants to buy multiples of watches to do that, knock yourself out -- if you happen upon the bargain you're seeking to exploit. If you appropriate it from someone else, who's sharing it for others to buy a watch that they'll want to use and enjoy, that seems bad form, at least to me.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Right, because someone is such a good WUS community member when they buy watches through specials on the deals thread and then turn right around and offer them on the classifieds with a 150% markup added
> *
> FS: Eterna KonTiki Four-Hands - black dial - bracelet
> Asking price: US$ 1,250*
> ...


I don't think he feels guilty about it, nor should he. 
Your position that it is impossible to argue that what Northlander and others are doing isn't right is a bit silly. We didn't sign anything saying we wouldn't try to make a few dollars off deals posted here. Capitalism is a great thing and if this provides Northlander the opportunity to raise the funds to get a watch he really wants then more power to him. 
Everyone quit being so butt hurt about it. There will be other deals. And FYI, I've never purchased any of the deals posted here but I do contribute. That said, if I saw an opportunity to make money from something posted on the forum I would take full advantage.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> My reading of your quoted rules is that buying something from that forum and then turning around and selling it on the same forum is not allowed. How else would the know you have purchased more than 6 months ago?


Well, I wasn't trying to start a debate about another forum's trading rules, nor suggesting that be the policy here. Just offering an example that a different attitude does exist out there on the web in a popular enthusiast community in response to the other poster. If you want to discuss it, I would imagine you could ask over at Head-Fi about it. But I will point out that it's not all about how enforceable it is, as to a certain extent, members are certainly on their honor to follow the policy. What it does do is create (and represent) a different overall community attitude about flipping and reselling immediately for profit, whether one agrees with that practice or not.



Recoil Rob said:


> I have rarely seen the amount of turnover in a discretionary income purchase as I see in the world of WUS, seeing the amount of guys selling watches that they wear once, if at all, and then decide they want something else, selling after a month says to me this is a non-issue. Just guys crying because they lost out.


Believe it or not, it happens even more often with headphones. You can gather more about how you will like a watch than audio equipment by looking at pictures. Meanwhile, headphones, like watches, have problems with fit. And then it's very hard to tell from reading reviews and descriptions of headphones as to whether or not you will like the sound, which is the most important thing about them. Then there is the constant upgraditis to get a bit better sound, either through better headphones, DAC, amp and/or DAP. And then there's moving on to buy speakers and HT equipment. Consequently, people buy and resell constantly. Audio equipment is one of the worst hobbies to get caught up with in that regard. Stay away if you don't want to spend a lot of money or make certain you only make a one time purchase. LOL


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I wonder if this would soothe my red chrono obsession right now better than the Alpha version ... Victorinox Swiss Army 241148, $174.99 with coupon code 'SPRING15'

Men's Classic Chronograph Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

TL;DR like fy hunnit pages. So here's a deal. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009W...ntum+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=41V8lQ+B1bL&ref=plSrch

Stealth dial; 200mm WR; 48mm.

Someone out there will love this thing. Maybe a scuba diving gorilla with excellent night vision.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

If you want to see crazy profits being made, just Google "Klon Centaur". Guitarists will know what I'm talking about, and it applies to "klones" as well. 

Now back to watches...

Z


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have a thing with sub-dials covering numbers. Either do it all the way or don't do it at all. I do like the color. I was close to pulling the trigger on this guy but, again, I decided to hold out for the next "big deal". I'm currently on a VSA binge. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-515.html#post27756674



WorthTheWrist said:


> I wonder if this would soothe my red chrono obsession right now better than the Alpha version ... Victorinox Swiss Army 241148, $174.99 with coupon code 'SPRING15'
> 
> Men's Classic Chronograph Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I like all the Eterna's - sadly- I'm trying to hold off on this one since I just bought the Adventic - I'm getting to the point where I could open a watch store myself!


I will put my store next to you! It is getting out of hand.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> I think it is comparable - *the fact is that the deals are out there and anyone can find them. *You're operating under the assumption that everyone is going to operate the way you want them to... again, this isn't a socialist republic, and people can and will utilize whatever method they can to make a buck. I don't blame them at all, even if I miss out......that's the way the world works, and the sooner you come to terms with it, the happier you'll be. And quite honestly I'd rather a member here make that buck over someone else out there.


Unfortunately, this thread is indeed out in the open with no rules or terms relating to direct flipping.. And anyone can find this thread like you said... That's the main crack in the system here in my opinion... But I don't think I'm too far off from every contributor's opinion here when I say that our drive and purpose is to help others enjoy watches they like for less, not enable someone to buy off the whole stock for self profit instead of respecting the deal founder's goal and allowing more people to benefit from the deal.



> If you're not happy stop posting deals here.....simple. That will ensure that no-one will "profit" from your discoveries. But quite honestly - again - it's time to grow up and stop whining. Clearly this isn't going to stop short of not posting deals, so my suggestion is if you clearly want this to stop, don't post deals any more. Either do something (this) about it or not, but the crying has gotten just as annoying for the rest of us caught in the middle.


The good that comes out of the shared deals will always be greater than the reselling/profiting, ie, more people will truly enjoy watches for cheap, than people who profit off shared deals. That's why I personally can't bring myself to cease contributing just because some members exploited it... However, when I see something wrong I'll call wrong out loud.. You can call this behaviour 'crying' if you want, but there's agreement in silence, and people need to learn that it's not okay to directly resell what members find for others.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Unfortunately, this thread is indeed out in the open with no rules or terms relating to direct flipping.. And anyone can find this thread like you said... That's the main crack in the system here in my opinion... But I don't think I'm too far off from every contributor's opinion here when I say that our drive and purpose is to help others enjoy watches they like for less, not enable someone to buy off the whole stock for self profit instead of respecting the deal founder's goal and allowing more people to benefit from the deal.
> 
> The good that comes out of the shared deals will always be greater than the reselling/profiting, ie, more people will truly enjoy watches for cheap, than people who profit off shared deals. That's why I personally can't bring myself to cease contributing just because some members exploited it.


As the mod has already suggested that the whining stop I'm going to refrain from adding anything further, especially as it's all been said before.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

In case this thread disappears, please PM me if you see an Eterna white dial blue-hands on sale at a very good price (high desire, low budget). Thanks


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> So why didn't you just set a Buy It Now price to cover that cost? Seems like you are hoping to make money off of it instead of simply eating the return shipping to Jomashop, like many of us would do.


One more person I can ignore!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Can we make a separate thread specifically to complain about this thread? I'd rather just see some deals! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> As the mod has already suggested that the whining stop I'm going to refrain from adding anything further, especially as it's all been said before.


Agreed. Sorry for taking you seriously.



fearlessleader said:


> In case this thread disappears, please PM me if you see an Eterna white dial blue-hands on sale at a very good price (high desire, low budget). Thanks


That gave me a good hearty laugh. Oh Lord... There are times when I really think we're a helpless lot.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Agreed. Sorry for taking you seriously.
> 
> That gave me a good hearty laugh. Oh Lord... There are times when I really think we're a helpless lot.


Well that gave me a laugh. The mod asked for the back and forth to stop, which I did. Maybe you missed it, or just decided to ignore the mod and keep talking about how upset you are.

If you want to discuss further, I'd be more than happy to do so through PM, but clearly the discussion must end on this particular thread.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

So The Watchery has all of its remaining Eterna stock for no less than "78% off". None of which I'm interested in, sadly. I wonder what the game is here.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

In order to stop the bickering , name calling and general animosity , all those members who purchased more then one Kontiki , please forward the extras them to me (postage paid). I will keep them safe until things get back to normal. 

P.S I have been buying up all the cheap copies of the Kontiki Book on Amazon. However I am keeping them all to myself.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

eljay said:


> So The Watchery has all of its remaining Eterna stock for no less than "78% off". None of which I'm interested in, sadly. I wonder what the game is here.


Citychamp Watch & Jewellery Group Limited, that bought Eterna a few years back, has been buying up watch companies. Could be there is something fixing to happen with the Eterna line because they are doing some consolidation of their overall watch offerings. More info here about their holdings: 
大事回顧


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

With Eterna introducing new movements, my guess is it's important for them to clean the channel out now, so as not to drag down the new models/movements when the dealers bring them in - this probably involved extra incentives to dealers with current old stock.


----------



## pandatime (Aug 29, 2015)

Not sure if it's a bargain saw via slickdeal
Omega Seamaster AT 8500 38.5mm 
White Dial with Diamonds 
$2995 @Joma
What you guys think?


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Gemnation's daily is the Soleure - 539$, not VERY cheap, but reasonable price. Arabic numerals in this model is not my pick though.
Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

MULCO Unisex MW4-90147-311 Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch - for $97 (lowest price for this watch on amazon)


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I quickly and easily recovered my costs on the KonTiki by not buying it because others would enjoy it more. Okay, I might've taken a small loss of $1.49 USD when I bought a bag of chips to enjoy while reading this thread.


You forgot about the utility you gained from that bag of chips. Priceless. 

I'll say again...I love this thread

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Does anyone have or know of any Eterna Kontikis for sale? willing to pay a little above list price??


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Last day to get in on the preorder prce for the Deamar Ensign. About $226 USD. And per an email just received they are officially going into production.
https://deaumar.co.uk/


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Does anyone have or know of any Eterna Kontikis for sale? willing to pay a little above list price??


I think there are still one or two in the sales corner.

Gemnation has the gold on white one for $915 if that satisfies your requirement.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Ashford has this Zenith women's El Primero chronometer chronograph for 2478 plus whatever rebate you can get. This is the lowest price I have seen so far for a watch with an El Primero movement.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Ashford has this Zenith women's El Primero chronometer chronograph for 2478 plus whatever rebate you can get. This is the lowest price I have seen so far for a watch with an El Primero movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually handled this watch at a boutique not knowing it was a "women's" watch. It is 38mm, and there really isn't anything effeminate about it. I'd rock it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I actually handled this watch at a boutique not knowing it was a "women's" watch. It is 38mm, and there really isn't anything effeminate about it. I'd rock it.


I'd say gender neutral, the whimsical size changing font on the numerals certainly doesn't portray a masculine image.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd say gender neutral, the whimsical size changing font on the numerals certainly doesn't portray a masculine image.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It puts me more in mind of Lewis Carrol or Salvador Dali.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Generally no sale no fees
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


He won't have to pay any sales fees (typically 10%) but he will still be charged the listing fee of say .50 to $2 depending on highlights and options.



MajorMantra said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> I'm quite tempted by the Alphas, but I don't much like having an outright lie printed on the dial. Also, what I really want is a decent Speedmaster homage, which doesn't seem to exist anymore.


Best Speedmaster Homage

Some options for a sports or "around the house beater watch" - all come with free shipping to the US:

Timex Men's Marathon | 24-Hour Stopwatch Two Time-Zones

$17.95









Timex Digital Men's Watch - Ironman 30-Lap Oversize

$19.99


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

I believe Ashford made a mistake on that chronometer chronograph. Another one they are selling is way more expensive. I wish I have the money to buy it.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of watches has the Bulova Accu-Swiss ACCUSWISS-63B173 Men's Gemini Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS - on a Daily Deal for $269.99 - there is a $25.00 off $250.00 "WP4CC5NF"

Men's Gemini Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I believe Ashford made a mistake on that chronometer chronograph. Another one they are selling is way more expensive. I wish I have the money to buy it.


The higher priced model is the mistake. $2500 is about right for an older women's model El Primero.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

World of watches also has a sale on their in house brand "Red Line". You can find lots and lots of automatics with the Miyota 8215 movement for $39.99 before any coupons (great little movement for us modders, plus you get the rest of the watch for free!)

Red Line Watches For Men | WorldofWatches

Edit: Funny little detail from one of their descriptions: "And just as a reminder of who designs these timepieces, their trademark red logo is stamped firmly on the crown" 

I guess if you buy to mod it, a new crown would _probably _be a good idea...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd say gender neutral, the whimsical size changing font on the numerals certainly doesn't portray a masculine image.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Don't tell Franck Muller that. ;-)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Does anyone have or know of any Eterna Kontikis for sale? willing to pay a little above list price??


List price is $2,900, and you want to pay more than that ?? :think:


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> He won't have to pay any sales fees (typically 10%) but he will still be charged the listing fee of say .50 to $2 depending on highlights and options.
> 
> Best Speedmaster Homage
> 
> ...


Went looking for a wrist shot of that second Timex and found it at $18.18 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T5K528-Ironman-Traditional-Running/dp/B004VRD0PU


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Don't tell Franck Muller that. ;-)


He would probably blow me off as a crazy American anyway....and I'm from Texas....things are different round-these-parts.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd say gender neutral, the whimsical size changing font on the numerals certainly doesn't portray a masculine image.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The "exploding numbers" is a design motif from the art deco era. I like it.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

thedius said:


> World of watches also has a sale on their in house brand "Red Line". You can find lots and lots of automatics with the Miyota 8215 movement for $39.99 before any coupons (great little movement for us modders, plus you get the rest of the watch for free!)
> 
> Red Line Watches For Men | WorldofWatches
> 
> ...


This Sinn homage is not bad at that price:


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Question for Kon Tiki buyers, does Eterna omit the clear plastic protection sticky on the crystal, the one you usually see on watches? I just received my gold/white/leather version and though the watch was in a plastic bag there were no stickers.


thanks,

Rob


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Was probably a store display. I've picked up three that were wrapped similarly, but with absolutely NO signs of previous wear/use/ownership.



Recoil Rob said:


> Question for Kon Tiki buyers, does Eterna omit the clear plastic protection sticky on the crystal, the one you usually see on watches? I just received my gold/white/leather version and though the watch was in a plastic bag there were no stickers.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Rob


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Fairly certain this was down to around $379.99 (before coupon codes and cash back) about a month or so ago (If you do a search, I'm also pretty sure there were some posts in this thread about it, too).



mannal said:


> View attachment 7677074


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Fairly certain this was down to around $379.99 (before coupon codes and cash back) about a month or so ago (If you do a search, I'm also pretty sure there were some posts in this thread about it, too).


It was $320 after coupon just a few days ago when the sites had 20% off coupons.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

mannal said:


> I have a thing with sub-dials covering numbers. Either do it all the way or don't do it at all. I do like the color. I was close to pulling the trigger on this guy but, again, I decided to hold out for the next "big deal". I'm currently on a VSA binge.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-515.html#post27756674


So I'm guessing you are not a fan of this one?









One of my favourites and one of the best-looking watches ever made, IMO.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Question for Kon Tiki buyers, does Eterna omit the clear plastic protection sticky on the crystal, the one you usually see on watches? I just received my gold/white/leather version and though the watch was in a plastic bag there were no stickers.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Rob


Mine didn't have one either I think, but the caseback had a sticker.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I would wear it proudly, if I did not have to pay for it 



YellowBullet said:


> So I'm guessing you are not a fan of this one?
> 
> View attachment 7677194
> 
> ...


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

towne said:


> This Sinn homage is not bad at that price:
> View attachment 7676634


I bought the white face version of this recently when they had many of their RL watches at half-price, and it has gotten more wrist time than anything else for the past week or so. Keeps good time, but you have to be able to get past the "stutter" of the movement. I had to force myself to wear something else today.

My short review:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/redline-mileage-automatic-3061618.html


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

pandatime said:


> Not sure if it's a bargain saw via slickdeal
> Omega Seamaster AT 8500 38.5mm
> White Dial with Diamonds
> $2995 @Joma
> ...


Looks sweet, but if they could keep the diamonds for themselves and bring it in at about 41.5mm, rather than 38.5 at _that_ price, I'd be more interested. Excellent price though. If the hour markers were gold, it'd really be a killer look and deal.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Was probably a store display. I've picked up three that were wrapped similarly, but with absolutely NO signs of previous wear/use/ownership.


Yes, sounds about right. The plastic bag has a barcode sticker on it, and the watch looks fine.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Yes, sounds about right. The plastic bag has a barcode sticker on it, and the watch looks fine.


Exactly the same for mine: plastic bag with barcode but no stickers front or back. No evidence of it having been worn although the floating keeper was in poor shape. It appears to be a defect rather than damage.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The sea urchin is at $110 from skywatches. I bought this 10 days ago from them when it was at 119. Fantastic deal. Mine is currently waiting for US customs clearance. 








http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-snzf17k1-sports-automatic-mens-watch-snzf17.htm


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Maratac mid diver (sr3 I think) is only 100m. I'll just say that while I appreciate my 200m seiko and orient, my 300m hexa, and my freaking 600m Chris ward, 100m thus far is proving sufficient. Lol.


Yes... unless you are a technical/commercial diver, you shouldn't be anywhere near 100m deep!


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice little review. But what do you mean by movement stutter?



nachodaddy said:


> I bought the white face version of this recently when they had many of their RL watches at half-price, and it has gotten more wrist time than anything else for the past week or so. Keeps good time, but you have to be able to get past the "stutter" of the movement. I had to force myself to wear something else today.
> 
> My short review:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/redline-mileage-automatic-3061618.html


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm waiting patiently for a deal on the Bulova Snorkel II - specifically the 96B210. I was a day too slow on the one sold here recently.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

100m WR rating absolutely does NOT mean you can go 100m deep with that watch.

99% of the watches have at least a 30m WR rating. Anything more than a splash on those and the water will get in. Going 30m deep with them? Forget about it.



jaeva said:


> Yes... unless you are a technical/commercial diver, you shouldn't be anywhere near 100m deep!


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I believe Ashford made a mistake on that chronometer chronograph. Another one they are selling is way more expensive. I wish I have the money to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference in price is for the genuine sea urchin watch strap.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> 100m WR rating absolutely does NOT mean you can go 100m deep with that watch.


Forget the watch. You shouldn't be that deep with your body. If you're a sport diver and you're at 100m, your watch is the least of your worries.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> 100m WR rating absolutely does NOT mean you can go 100m deep with that watch.
> 
> 99% of the watches have at least a 30m WR rating. Anything more than a splash on those and the water will get in. Going 30m deep with them? Forget about it.


If the watch is properly tested, sealed, and worth a crap, then 30m means 30m. What happens so often on this forum is a guy has a watch rated at 100m and hasn't had it serviced or tested in 5 years, then acts shocked when it fails in his swimming pool. Even cases require maintenance and testing, just like movements do.

Nevertheless, 100m is twice as far as 99% of divers will go. Anything beyond 30m is considered "deep diving" by most professional standards, and most people will never venture beyond that. Sure, there are those that do, but there are seriously capable watches designed for that. Of course, most that do dive that depth are wearing a dive computer anyway these days.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd say it doesn't happen usually, so buy it if you really like it. That's the lowest I've ever seen even before the $125 discount and cash back.



patrolmi said:


> Meanwhile, back at the original forum topic:
> 
> For you all who have been around awhile-- is it just standard procedure for WoW to offer 20% off sitewide once or twice a week? Or has it been unusual that they did it a handful of times over the past month? I'm just wondering if I should have waited to buy the Adventic ($1299) --


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Alpha has 30% off sale. The Paul Newman is now $155, which is an outrageous bargain. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never owned an Alpha, so I can't speak to their quality/reliability/warranty service... or to the inaccurate/misleading labeling on the watch (which seems to be a common problem with watches made in China), however, I did notice that a seller that bills itself as the Alpha distributor in Europe is offering a titanium (YMMV) version with a display back on ebay for a fairly similar price:

Alpha Titanium Mechanical Chronograph Men&apos;s Watch New | eBay


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

thedius said:


> World of watches also has a sale on their in house brand "Red Line". You can find lots and lots of automatics with the Miyota 8215 movement for $39.99 before any coupons (great little movement for us modders, plus you get the rest of the watch for free!)
> 
> Red Line Watches For Men | WorldofWatches
> 
> ...


Some of them the logo can be sanded off and polished. I did this mod on a Redline which by coincidence I was wearing today:


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Is the case on that Redline 45mm? And if yes, can you please let me know the size of the dial? I have a redline also on the way and would like to start searching for dial options.

Cheers.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

toucan said:


> Nice little review. But what do you mean by movement stutter?


Miyota 8215 has an indirect-driven second hand that can "pause" or "stutter" briefly when the watch is moved about. This does not affect timekeeping inside the mechanism, just the movement of the second hand, and all watches with 8215 or its derivatives have this cosmetic issue.

More info: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/miyota-movement-issue-resources-323191.html


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505535 Men's Watch , watches
(Open link in new tab or window)

$488 at Ashford with code AFFNAVYUTC488.

Go through Befrugal for 6% rebate.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NCA-BUIN Men's Watch , watches
(Open link in new tab or window)

And the Hydro-Sub automatic is back for $470 with AFFHYDRO470.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

YellowBullet said:


> 100m WR rating absolutely does NOT mean you can go 100m deep with that watch.
> 
> 99% of the watches have at least a 30m WR rating. Anything more than a splash on those and the water will get in. Going 30m deep with them? Forget about it.


We have a f74 thread by forum member Seppia who dived multiple times to more than 30m deep with his 30m rated watches and no damage. Also, I believe Rolex etc. pressure test their watches to 10-25% more depth in reality than the rating.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

thedius said:


> Is the case on that Redline 45mm? And if yes, can you please let me know the size of the dial? I have a redline also on the way and would like to start searching for dial options.
> 
> Cheers.


I started with one of these that says 46MM. The bezel may not be the same size so the same dial may or may not fit. These are also NH35 based. 
http://www.amazon.com/red-line-RL-6...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011

the dial I used was from Ofrei 
36.5 mm O.D. Dials to fit ETA 2801 and 2836

36.5MM, but it says opening should be 33.5MM to display. This fit fine in my redline. I had the same dial in another watch that needed about i/2 MM trimmed off. Dial feet are same as ETA 2824 so had to be removed. There aren't a lot of options on larger dials from what I can see.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> 100m WR rating absolutely does NOT mean you can go 100m deep with that watch.
> 
> 99% of the watches have at least a 30m WR rating. Anything more than a splash on those and the water will get in. Going 30m deep with them? Forget about it.


Urban rumor.

See here:

Myth busting

and here:

Can I dive with a 30m WR watch? Emperical evidence


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

stingx said:


> I'm waiting patiently for a deal on the Bulova Snorkel II - specifically the 96B210. I was a day too slow on the one sold here recently.


quarzaro and I posted a deal for it a week ago. Massdrop has it for $264.99 w/free US shipping. One day left and the estimated ship date is April 21st. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-accutronii-snorkel-watch

Next best price is $269.77 w/free US shipping from Certified Watch Store, presumably ready for immediate shipment. No experience with them so maybe check around for feedback. https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/bulova-96b210-mens-ba11-silver-steel-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Urban rumor.
> 
> See here:
> 
> ...


Yup, he took ONE brand new Casio digital watch 30M under water and it survived. I had a weeks old Q&Q by Citizen watch rated at 50M, and it got water in it even though it never went more than 2M under water. I have also gone scuba diving with a 100M rated Seiko with no problems. So what does this "prove"? Nothing, but YMMV. Chances are you can go scuba diving with a 200M rated watch and not have any problems, but even that is not guaranteed.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/come...ake-my-invicta-hydromax-swimming-2951266.html


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Yup, he took ONE brand new Casio digital watch 30M under water and it survived. I had a weeks old Q&Q by Citizen watch rated at 50M, and it got water in it even though it never went more than 2M under water. I have also gone scuba diving with a 100M rated Seiko with no problems. So what does this "prove"? Nothing, but YMMV. Chances are you can go scuba diving with a 200M rated watch and not have any problems, but even that is not guaranteed.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/come...ake-my-invicta-hydromax-swimming-2951266.html


Did you make a warranty claim? I'm curious about the response from the watch company.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Yup, he took ONE brand new Casio digital watch 30M under water and it survived. I had a weeks old Q&Q by Citizen watch rated at 50M, and it got water in it even though it never went more than 2M under water. I have also gone scuba diving with a 100M rated Seiko with no problems. So what does this "prove"? Nothing, but YMMV. Chances are you can go scuba diving with a 200M rated watch and not have any problems, but even that is not guaranteed.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/come...ake-my-invicta-hydromax-swimming-2951266.html


LOL on the Invicta story, I think they meant 1000*mm* WR :-d


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Yup, he took ONE brand new Casio digital watch 30M under water and it survived. I had a weeks old Q&Q by Citizen watch rated at 50M, and it got water in it even though it never went more than 2M under water. I have also gone scuba diving with a 100M rated Seiko with no problems. So what does this "prove"? Nothing, but YMMV. Chances are you can go scuba diving with a 200M rated watch and not have any problems, but even that is not guaranteed.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/come...ake-my-invicta-hydromax-swimming-2951266.html


One of the engineer geeks here said that it was common industry practice to only sample one in every 50 or 100 watches on the production line. And so, while 99% of the watches may be WR to 30m, you may have one with a bad - or worse yet - a pinched gasket. He recommended that you immediately (after purchase), submerge all WR watches to make sure yours IS WR. If it fails after a swim and its only a week old, it will be much easier to exchange than one that is 18 months old. And, if you can swim with it on first try, you can feel confident - for the next 3 years - that it won't die if you wash the dishes.

So, what this "proves," is that a 30m WR watch will survive scuba diving 99% of the time or better. And it proves that you can determine this by testing (or diving) with it.

It is human nature to ONLY pay attention when a watch fails yet most don't notice when 99.9% of watches don't fail their WR rating.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Yup, he took *ONE brand new Casio digital watch 30M* under water and it survived. I had a weeks old Q&Q by Citizen watch rated at 50M, and it got water in it even though it never went more than 2M under water. I have also gone scuba diving with a 100M rated Seiko with no problems. So what does this "prove"? Nothing, but YMMV. Chances are you can go scuba diving with a 200M rated watch and not have any problems, but even that is not guaranteed.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/come...ake-my-invicta-hydromax-swimming-2951266.html


First time - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/can-i-dive-30m-wr-watch-empirical-experience-1847322.html
Second time - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/can-...rical-experience-1847322-10.html#post20316506
Third time - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wait-you-really-want-dive-30m-wr-watch-part-iii-2712265.html
He has done it a few more times after that as well.

And in the latter case, well its an Invicta, what do you expect.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Odeen said:


> Miyota 8215 has an indirect-driven second hand that can "pause" or "stutter" briefly when the watch is moved about. This does not affect timekeeping inside the mechanism, just the movement of the second hand, and all watches with 8215 or its derivatives have this cosmetic issue.
> 
> More info: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/miyota-movement-issue-resources-323191.html


ahhh, very good to know. thanks


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

In every case where a dive watch could be used, a dive computer is probably a better tool for the job. The only diving I and the rest of you probably do is desk diving (in b4 the one guy that's like "uh, thrax, im a diver and cant live without my seiko"). So even _if_ the watch is a diver, and _if _it's rated for diving, I'm _still_ not going to take it into the water because the risk outweighs the reward and it's not the best tool for the job.

Some of y'all get so bent out of shape about the fantasy of a watch. WOW it's rated for diving to the center of the earth! I'm going to take it in my 7 foot swimming pool! I'm totally okay with dunking hundreds of dollars in a bucket of water, hoping without knowing that it's going to come out okay on the other side! May be the QC gods bless me this day!

Come on.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Not really my cup of tea, but upscaletime has Fortis Flieger watches on sale. The yellow and orange ones for 449,- and a chrono (not B-42) for 998,-. The non chronos are a real bargain for someone who likes that style imo.

Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men's Watch 597.20.71 L.01


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thrax said:


> In every case where a dive watch could be used, a dive computer is probably a better tool for the job. The only diving I and the rest of you probably do is desk diving. So even _if_ the watch is a diver, and _if _it's rated for diving, I'm _still_ not going to take it into the water because the risk outweighs the reward and it's not the best tool for the job.
> 
> Some of y'all get so bent out of shape about the fantasy of a watch. WOW it's rated for diving to the center of the earth! I'm going to take it in my 7 foot swimming pool!
> 
> Come on.


Give us a break....we are WIS.....if we didn't freak out over WR ratings, Lume, Tritium, applied vs painted markers, 60 click vs 120 click bezels, ceramic vs aluminum inserts, length of hands, etc, etc, etc....and all the other horological minutiae that we obsess over, then what kind of watches would we be wearing.

My deepest WR dive watch is 1000m. I'm very happy with the idea my watch can go 3280 ft deep....even though i can't.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

nachodaddy said:


> I bought the white face version of this recently when they had many of their RL watches at half-price, and it has gotten more wrist time than anything else for the past week or so. Keeps good time, but you have to be able to get past the "stutter" of the movement. I had to force myself to wear something else today.
> 
> My short review:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/redline-mileage-automatic-3061618.html


Got the blue face version ( I like how the hands look longer than other versions, and the name in white)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Alpina saga continues.

I ordered one from Jomashop on Thursday 03/31. It says "ships in one day". It still hasn't shipped so I called them today. The lady on the phone was good but said "It hasn't processed yet, so I'll figure it out and email you". I'm praying to God that they aren't going to catfish me on this damn Alpina, but I have a bad gut feeling about it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Edox Les Vauberts *Automatic *from Ashford's eBay store for *$288*
I remember back in November it did reach this price on a sale from Ashford too. I think it's worth mentioning this sale again because it's a beautiful watch.
Current cheapest price is $360

*LINK HERE*
















A quick video display I found:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Another Costco find

$419










42mm on my 7.25in wrist










Not sure of movement, probably ETA being swiss made.

The dial has almost a snowflake texture to it but in a radial pattern.

Link to the product page

http://www.armani.com/us/emporioarm...tml?gclid=CIPpvpmK9ssCFQQbaQodT_kJ6A&tp=47134

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Just arrived... my first watch whose purchase was facilitated (enabled?) by this thread.... not my usual style, but pretty happy with my $24 purchase:









LP 90th anniversary, automatic, Miyota 8245


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> Not really my cup of tea, but upscaletime has Fortis Flieger watches on sale. The yellow and orange ones for 449,- and a chrono (not B-42) for 998,-. The non chronos are a real bargain for someone who likes that style imo.
> 
> Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men's Watch 597.20.71 L.01


Man, if that chrono was the blue on beige...

Edit: ...couldn't resist...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Did you make a warranty claim? I'm curious about the response from the watch company.


I bought it for $10 off a daily deal site, and I managed to dry it out. Not worth the trouble to return it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> One of the engineer geeks here said that it was common industry practice to only sample one in every 50 or 100 watches on the production line. And so, while 99% of the watches may be WR to 30m, you may have one with a bad - or worse yet - a pinched gasket. He recommended that you immediately (after purchase), submerge all WR watches to make sure yours IS WR. If it fails after a swim and its only a week old, it will be much easier to exchange than one that is 18 months old. And, if you can swim with it on first try, you can feel confident - for the next 3 years - that it won't die if you wash the dishes.
> 
> So, what this "proves," is that a 30m WR watch will survive scuba diving 99% of the time or better. And it proves that you can determine this by testing (or diving) with it.
> 
> It is human nature to ONLY pay attention when a watch fails yet most don'tt notice when 99.9% of watches don't fail their WR rating.


If you know anything about statistical sampling, no it doesn't mean you're safe "99%" of the time. Generalizing about all 30M ratings based on a Casio digital watch is ridiculous. A Seiko 200M rating is not the same as a 200M rating from some Chinese mushroom brand.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko SKS439 quartz PVD chrono, $74.99 at Ashford with coupon code 'AFFCHRON75' Be Frugal rebate would take it even a few dollars lower.

Seiko Chronograph SKS439 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Just arrived... my first watch whose purchase was facilitated (enabled?) by this thread.... not my usual style, but pretty happy with my $24 purchase:
> 
> View attachment 7680834
> 
> ...


Got this one as a gift for a friend. Seeing and handling it, I would never believe it was a $27 watch (yes, I overpaid!) 

Dressed it up with this DeBeer strap from Holben's. Looks perfect.

DeBeer Oil Leather Black


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

AreaTrend seems to have pretty decent prices on the Swatch Sistem 51 models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the *Frederique Constant Classics* automatic white-dial dress watch, model 303WN5B6B, at what appears to be the best price out there.

Add a filler item to take it over $500 (perfume for $8.99 or men's cologne for $10.99) and use coupon code 'GOOGLE20' to take the total to *$487.99* (or $489.99 with the cologne).

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch 303WN5B6B - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T78677-Classic-Gold-Tone-Expansion/dp/B000SQM5PE?ie=UTF8&keywords=timex%20gold%20watch&nodeID=7141123011&qid=1459815721&ref_=sr_1_1&s=apparel&sr=1-1
Amazon has the Timex T78677 ,the classic gold digital, for $6.59.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> If the watch is properly tested, sealed, and worth a crap, then 30m means 30m.


When you find that watch, let us know.

See p. 60-61 of this Citizen manual
http://www.overstock.com/downloads/pdf/E650_ebook.pdf

See p. 24 of Oris's manual
http://www.oris.ch/data/4125_pm_en.pdf

Here is what Casio publishes









Degree of Water Resistance of CASIO Quartz Watches - Watches - CASIO

Keep looking. If you keep researching, you'll see Casio and the other's are pretty standard for watch water resistance ratings by manufacturer. 30m does not mean diving to 30m. It means swimming in a pool, if you are lucky. I'd stay on the surface. LOL


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> AreaTrend seems to have pretty decent prices on the Swatch Sistem 51 models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Links to the deals are always appreciated.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> The difference in price is for the genuine sea urchin watch strap.


I agree with you 100%. Sea urchin is very expensive and I order it everytime I go to a sushi restaurant. How come it is not yellow in color!?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you saying that if you had a 200m rated dive watch, you wouldn't even go swimming with it? If that is correct, then you're a fool. What is the point of getting waterproof watch if you are going to take it off everytime it might get wet? I buy dive watches because I like the look, but also because I live by the beach and wan't to be able to jump in the ocean, a pool, or hot tub and not have to worry. Think that's a bad idea? well let me tell you, I had a crappy old fossil watch with 100m rated, NOT a screw down crown, that I wore for about 8 years. Showered with it everyday, went into the ocean, pool, hot tub. NOT once did it leak! So now that I have a few Deep Blue divers and a Gerlach otago, I wouldn't even think twice about getting them wet



Thrax said:


> In every case where a dive watch could be used, a dive computer is probably a better tool for the job. The only diving I and the rest of you probably do is desk diving (in b4 the one guy that's like "uh, thrax, im a diver and cant live without my seiko"). So even _if_ the watch is a diver, and _if _it's rated for diving, I'm _still_ not going to take it into the water because the risk outweighs the reward and it's not the best tool for the job.
> 
> Some of y'all get so bent out of shape about the fantasy of a watch. WOW it's rated for diving to the center of the earth! I'm going to take it in my 7 foot swimming pool! I'm totally okay with dunking hundreds of dollars in a bucket of water, hoping without knowing that it's going to come out okay on the other side! May be the QC gods bless me this day!
> 
> Come on.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> If the watch is properly tested, sealed, and worth a crap, then 30m means 30m. What happens so often on this forum is a guy has a watch rated at 100m and hasn't had it serviced or tested in 5 years, then acts shocked when it fails in his swimming pool.


The 30M WR rating is static testing, done on a brand new watch. The point of restricting scuba to 200M or better watches is the combination of dynamic pressure, temperature variances and the inevitable aging of seals. Most people wearing a 1-2 year old dive watch are not thinking, "Wow, I better go get all my seals replaced before I go scuba diving 20M-30M under water, with my 200M rated watch." The 200M rating gives an additional safety margin against failure.

Also, do I trust a Chinese Jaragar, SKMEI, Winner or Curren watch's WR rating, like I would trust a similar rating from Seiko, Citizen or Rolex? Do I believe a mushroom brand has done the extensive testing with proper sample sizes? Most DOM watches from Hong Kong have a 200M rating, and one Kassaw I've seen has a 300M rating. Should I put my full faith and trust into what's stamped into the case back, no matter the source?


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Not a deal, but I see some discussion on WR in watches. When I worked in watch retail, we had I service centre. 
So our serviceman thought on WR, was NOT dive in 100 meters watch, even if manufacturer says you can and if you don not have a screw-down crown.
Firstly, watches are factory tested not even close to a condition of dive on divers hand - it just a calm plunge under the water.
Second, you do not know how many time your watch was on a display in a store, I've seen just bought PRO-TREK wich was full of water inside just by washing a hand with it - watch spent almost 2 years in a store(it is pretty hot inside a display - since there are a lot lamps). Third, temperature in the water and on the shore is different - one girl got her Baby-G full of water just by swimming in a sea in Thailand. Allthough, this is the opinion of serviceman - who services watches daily, and thinks not as user. 
As for me - I don't really care about that since I don't put watches in water)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The 30M WR rating is static testing, done on a brand new watch. The point of restricting scuba to 200M or better watches is the combination of dynamic pressure, temperature variances and the inevitable aging of seals.


ISO 6425 define a diver's watch as having at least 100m WR. But yes scuba is rated at 200m+.

And there have been many discussions pointing to studies that the effects of dynamic pressure are grossly over rated. This can also be inferred from the fact that ISO 6425 does not do any dynamic pressure tests in their certification requirements.

There are no guarantees but having to have 200m+ WR to feel safe for recreational diving seems to be a gross over reaction.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00G...AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=victorinox+watch


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Victorinox Infantry 24158 for $123.75 looks like a nice deal for sapphire crystal, Swiss Quartz. I'm tempted, but probably too similar to a watch I already own.









http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-24..._UL250_SR144,250_&refRID=1JYCZV0ZWBXV75KM85TA


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> The 30M WR rating is static testing, done on a brand new watch. The point of restricting scuba to 200M or better watches is the combination of dynamic pressure, temperature variances and the inevitable aging of seals. Most people wearing a 1-2 year old dive watch are not thinking, "Wow, I better go get all my seals replaced before I go scuba diving 20M-30M under water, with my 200M rated watch." The 200M rating gives an additional safety margin against failure.
> 
> Also, do I trust a Chinese Jaragar, SKMEI, Winner or Curren watch's WR rating, like I would trust a similar rating from Seiko, Citizen or Rolex? Do I believe a mushroom brand has done the extensive testing with proper sample sizes? Most DOM watches from Hong Kong have a 200M rating, and one Kassaw I've seen has a 300M rating. Should I put my full faith and trust into what's stamped into the case back, no matter the source?


Agreed. Dynamic pressure is not accounted for in testing, and is largely overrated by WIS. I've been diving for 13 years, and I've seen my fair share of watch failures. A truly 100m rated watch will be fine at standard diving depths. There isn't enough dynamic pressure to account for 60m variance.

Now, as for Joe who doesn't check his watch, I have no sympathy. I skydive and I scuba dive. It's a job requirement. No serious person goes into either of those environments without checking all of their equipment. Some people just have to learn the hard way though.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I skydive and I scuba dive. It's a job requirement.


I want your job!

(Unless that's military?)


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> The difference in price is for the genuine sea urchin watch strap.


That looks like green stingray. I have no idea how you could make a strap from sea urchin, sea urchin looks like snot in spiny nutshell...


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

QUOTE=pandatime;27781474]Not sure if it's a bargain saw via slickdeal
Omega Seamaster AT 8500 38.5mm 
White Dial with Diamonds 
$2995 @Joma
What you guys think?

View attachment 7672962
[/QUOTE]

Beautiful watch. I will own an Omega Seamaster in the near future (i hope).... I love the look though over 40mm would be best for my 7.5" wrists.



jaeva said:


> Just arrived... my first watch whose purchase was facilitated (enabled?) by this thread.... not my usual style, but pretty happy with my $24 purchase:
> 
> View attachment 7680834
> 
> ...


You're welcome and I am happy you are enjoying a very inexpensive watch with a very good japanese movement! I am enjoying mine as well!



Barry S said:


> Got this one as a gift for a friend. Seeing and handling it, I would never believe it was a $27 watch (yes, I overpaid!) 
> 
> Dressed it up with this DeBeer strap from Holben's. Looks perfect.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I will invest in a black leather strap soon. Maybe get one of the best buy leather straps still on sale...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Blue Rado D-Star 200 for $912 at Ashford with AFFRADO18. I really like this watch.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/d-star/d-star+200/R15960203.pid


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

eljay said:


> I want your job!
> 
> (Unless that's military?)


Certainly sounds military to me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Now, as for Joe who doesn't check his watch, I have no sympathy. I skydive and I scuba dive. It's a job requirement. No serious person goes into either of those environments without checking all of their equipment. Some people just have to learn the hard way though.


How would one "check" that the seals on his dive watch were still functional at 40M depth without a pressurized chamber. And then, the watch would possibly fail that test and need to be repaired or replaced. In most cases, the seals will remain viable until a battery change or servicing is needed, without any additional testing needed, as long as you have a 200M or better rating.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> I want your job!
> 
> (Unless that's military?)


Yeah, the downside is that I get shot at periodically.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> The 30M WR rating is static testing, done on a brand new watch. The point of restricting scuba to 200M or better watches is the combination of dynamic pressure, temperature variances and the inevitable aging of seals. Most people wearing a 1-2 year old dive watch are not thinking, "Wow, I better go get all my seals replaced before I go scuba diving 20M-30M under water, with my 200M rated watch." The 200M rating gives an additional safety margin against failure.
> 
> Also, do I trust a Chinese Jaragar, SKMEI, Winner or Curren watch's WR rating, like I would trust a similar rating from Seiko, Citizen or Rolex? Do I believe a mushroom brand has done the extensive testing with proper sample sizes? Most DOM watches from Hong Kong have a 200M rating, and one Kassaw I've seen has a 300M rating. Should I put my full faith and trust into what's stamped into the case back, no matter the source?


"dynamic pressure" ... sigh...

again, urban rumor.

I refer again to:

Sigh, Myth Busting.... again"One of the great things about the internet is that you transmit information to millions of people all over the world; it's also a major problem, as you can transmit myths and old wives tales with equal rapidity. And any attempts at killing these myths is much like playing quack-a-mole. There is much confusion about water resistance in the mind of the consumer, but from an engineering point of view, it is cut and dry.

*1) The Dynamic Pressure Hydra (you chop it down here and two more posts cite it over there...)*

_
MYTH - Movement of the watch while in the water will increases the pressure on the watch, possibly beyond the depth rating for that watch....
_

The increase in pressure can be calculated.

The increase will be equal to the one half the density times the velocity squared, or

ΔP = (1000 x V[SUP]2[/SUP])/2

with
ΔP = increase in pressure in pascals
1000 = density of fresh water, in kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP], use 1030 kg/m[SUP]3[/SUP] if seawater, 
v = velocity in m/s

(To convert pascals to atm multiply by .00001) ..."​


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Sort of a deal:

I follow Ruby Lane as they occasionally have some great (vintage) watch deals. Many of the merchants at RL are the "cash for gold" type places who give some crack head 35% of the value of his great-grandmother's gold ring and then they sell it at spot price. You can find some amazing deals if you can sort through the chaff.

That said, "most" of the watches at RB are priced too high but I've seen some nice ones. Today, they're having a 30% sale, so if you've seen a RL watch deal previously and you only book marked it, now might be the time to strike.

Huge 48 hour Ruby Red Tag 30% off sale starts Tuesday, April 5th at 8AM Pacific Time.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

1. Remove case back
2. Remove stem
3. Remove movement
4. Replace case back 
5. Replace stem (screw down)
6. Test
if Wet = No --> Go to Step 1 and replace 3 with Replace movement. Replace 6 with Exit
if Wet = Yes --> Go to Step 1 open and dry and replace seals and Go to Step 4
if Wet = Still Wet --> buy something other than an invicta 1000m WR and Go to step 1.



HoustonReal said:


> How would one "check" that the seals on his dive watch were still functional at 40M depth without a pressurized chamber. And then, the watch would possibly fail that test and need to be repaired or replaced. In most cases, the seals will remain viable until a battery change or servicing is needed, without any additional testing needed, as long as you have a 200M or better rating.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey! They put the caseback on the wrong side!



WorthTheWrist said:


> Seiko SKS439 quartz PVD chrono, $74.99 at Ashford with coupon code 'AFFCHRON75' Be Frugal rebate would take it even a few dollars lower.
> 
> Seiko Chronograph SKS439 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Not a deal, but I see some discussion on WR in watches. When I worked in watch retail, we had I service centre.
> So our serviceman thought on WR, was NOT dive in 100 meters watch, even if manufacturer says you can and if you don not have a screw-down crown.
> Firstly, watches are factory tested not even close to a condition of dive on divers hand - it just a calm plunge under the water.
> Second, you do not know how many time your watch was on a display in a store, I've seen just bought PRO-TREK wich was full of water inside just by washing a hand with it - watch spent almost 2 years in a store(it is pretty hot inside a display - since there are a lot lamps). Third, temperature in the water and on the shore is different - one girl got her Baby-G full of water just by swimming in a sea in Thailand. Allthough, this is the opinion of serviceman - who services watches daily, and thinks not as user.
> As for me - I don't really care about that since I don't put watches in water)


What part of female anatomy is a Baby-G? The mind boggles!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Amazon has some Glycines on "sale"...

Glycine Incursore Automatic Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch Silver Dial Calendar 3874.11-LB
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZGF4FQO/ref=em_si_text
Price: $495.00
...
Glycine Incursore Automatic Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Strap
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DPC7FO/ref=em_si_text
Price: $686.24
...
Glycine Men's Watch Incursore Brown Leather Strap Swiss Manual 3873.11 LB7BH
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017TCWQB2/ref=em_si_text
Price: $545.00
...
Glycine Men's Watch Incursore Brown Leather Strap Swiss Manual 3873.19 LBK7H
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017TDBHSY/ref=em_si_text
Price: $545.00
...
Glycine Men's Watch Incursore Brown Leather Strap Swiss Automatic 3874.17 LB7BH
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0110GIQKI/ref=em_si_text
Price: $545.00
...
Glycine Incursore Automatic PVD Coated Stainless Steel Mens Strap Watch Black Dial Calendar 3874.99T
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZGF4H1M/ref=em_si_text
Price: $595.00
...
Glycine Men's Watch Incursore Brown Leather Strap Swiss Automatic 3874.19P LBK7H
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017TE6EZ4/ref=em_si_text
Price: $585.00
...
Glycine Lagunare Automatic L1000 Steel Mens Divers Watch White Dial Calendar 3899.11.D9
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MNVOU8W/ref=em_si_text
Price: $775.00

I checked the first one and Camel*3 shows it's lowest in a while and matches other recent lows on Amazon.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> How would one "check" that the seals on his dive watch were still functional at 40M depth without a pressurized chamber. And then, the watch would possibly fail that test and need to be repaired or replaced. In most cases, the seals will remain viable until a battery change or servicing is needed, without any additional testing needed, as long as you have a 200M or better rating.


Did I mention that I actually hate dive watches? Dive watches are to the watch world what Harley Davidson's are to motorcycling, a tool used properly by few, but lauded by those that don't actually use them. (I'm not directing that at you, just in general. I only own one dive watch, and that was because Deep Blue ran a Christmas sale. I wear a dive computer when I dive.)

A lot of dive centers, or even frequent divers, have their own small pressure chambers to test lights, watches, etc. Checking a watch is not something most do every time they dive. But they do it at least annually depending on how much they use it. Remember, the positive pressure inside the case will actually cause air to go out, not water to come in. Unless, of course, you leave it in way too long. If you see bubbles, then your watch has a leak.

But the reality is that if you plan on diving frequently with your watch, then you need to be doing more frequent maintenance than the average Joe. This is where most casual divers go wrong.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Luminox Men's 5021 SXC PC Carbon GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Black Watch - for $165 ( lowest price for this watch on amazon)


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

thechin said:


> List price is $2,900, and you want to pay more than that ?? :think:


Sigh.... sarcasm went straight over the top.... maybe I can draw a picture?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> "dynamic pressure" ... sigh...
> 
> again, urban rumor.
> 
> ...


I should have said "dynamic stresses and rapid pressure changes". Bottom line is that the static testing done on a watch for simple water resistance doesn't adequately test that watch for the stresses of scuba diving. Since the tests are performed on brand new watches, they don't take into account the aging of seals and the deleterious effects of seawater. I don't think a brand new 100m watch would probably fail while sport diving, but the failure rate among year old examples might be unacceptably high.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> Blue Rado D-Star 200 for $912 at Ashford with AFFRADO18. I really like this watch.
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/d-star/d-star+200/R15960203.pid


This watch and/or the gray version will pop up a few times a year for just under $800 (with coupon and cash back) if you are willing to wait. But $912 isn't bad if you like it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Not really my cup of tea, but upscaletime has Fortis Flieger watches on sale. The yellow and orange ones for 449,- and a chrono (not B-42) for 998,-. The non chronos are a real bargain for someone who likes that style imo.
> 
> Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men's Watch 597.20.71 L.01


Has anyone done business with upscale time before?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the *Frederique Constant Classics* automatic white-dial dress watch, model 303WN5B6B, at what appears to be the best price out there.
> 
> Add a filler item to take it over $500 (perfume for $8.99 or men's cologne for $10.99) and use coupon code 'GOOGLE20' to take the total to *$487.99* (or $489.99 with the cologne).
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch 303WN5B6B - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Where can I find that exact same watch that is shown in the video?

No, the jomashop link does not lead to that. The Jomashop one has Roman numerals at XII, II, IV, VI, VIII and X, 
the one that I am looking for has Roman numerals at XII and VI only, and the "60" above the XII is colored red.

The infuriating thing is that 303WN5B6B seems to be the model for both of those variations. If one searches on Google Shopping for 303WN5B6B, Jomashop shows up with the picture of the one with red 60 as shown in the video, but after clicking it takes me to to the Jomashop ad that has one without it.

I even bought a couple of 303WN5B6B FC in the last couple of months (one from Jet.com had a picture of the one I'm looking for), only to be disappointed when it arrives.

I know, they are extremely similar, and I'm being extremely picky here, but I really like the on with the red 60.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Eterna Pulsometer coming up on an Amazon Lightning deal. Current price is $1390.98. I doubt it will touch the deals running elsewhere right now, but it is worth a watch at least.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Eterna Pulsometer coming up on an Amazon Lightning deal. Current price is $1390.98. I doubt it will touch the deals running elsewhere right now, but it is worth a watch at least.


how do you know and at what time will it be?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

YellowBullet said:


> I know, they are extremely similar, and I'm being extremely picky here, but I really like the on with the red 60.


I spent a while looking for the same thing, before settling on the one at the Jomashop link. My totally unfounded speculation is that IWC may have complained about the similarities to the Portofino and they pulled that version and/or the red 60.

EDIT: FWIW, that Jomashop price is probably the best out there now, and it's certainly worth it, but it was under $400 at Gemnation last fall.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

vitekodessa said:


> RidingDonkeys said:
> 
> 
> > Eterna Pulsometer coming up on an Amazon Lightning deal. Current price is $1390.98. I doubt it will touch the deals running elsewhere right now, but it is worth a watch at least.
> ...


You can see the list of items at amazon. com-->deals-->lightning deals

Says 9:59 am (PST I believe) for Prime members


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

corpyr said:


> You can see the list of items at amazon. com-->deals-->lightning deals
> 
> Says 9:59 am (PST I believe) for Prime members


I see it posted as 1:01pm (EST).


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

jeacock said:


> Victorinox Infantry 24158 for $123.75 looks like a nice deal for sapphire crystal, Swiss Quartz. I'm tempted, but probably too similar to a watch I already own.
> 
> View attachment 7683490
> 
> ...


I wish this was much much bigger. I like that style and price and the sapphire crystal is a great bonus. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Strmwatch said:


> I see it posted as 1:01pm (EST).


Any guess as to how much off a discount is typically applied? I have one in the mail from WoW but it's a store display model with generic packaging.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Any guess as to how much off a discount is typically applied? I have one in the mail from WoW but it's a store display model with generic packaging.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


I just received mine from WoW last week. Also a SD and I was worried about it being in a generic box (I much preferred it to be the OEM box). I was pleasantly surprised to find that it was in the OEM Eterna box and that all the plastic and tags where still intact.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Any guess as to how much off a discount is typically applied? I have one in the mail from WoW but it's a store display model with generic packaging.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


From what I've seen, there is no rhyme or reason to how they price them, it's all over the board to be honest. For instance they have a terrible looking "blingy" watch for 94% off...then again this this should never have been priced at $7990 to begin with. Then again the company that makes this thing is called JBW..."Just Bling Watches".

It all depends on the watch brand.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

1afc said:


> 1. Remove case back
> 2. Remove stem
> 3. Remove movement
> 4. Replace case back
> ...


That's all well and good. But the average person out there isn't necessarily mechanically savvy enough to do any of that without destroying the stem, the crown, or some other part of the watch. You can go to a watch repair shop to do that -- if those shops have the water pressure equipment. One that is tied to an AD can do this, if an AD is willing to even touch the watch at a reasonable. But there are a lot of watch repair shops that lack the equipment. Just as importantly, most watch buyers don't even know what it would take to test for water resistance.

Occasionally, we watch collectors have to remember that not everyone is obsessed or knowledgeable about watches. In fact, not every watch collector is knowledgeable about water resistance.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This watch and/or the gray version will pop up a few times a year for just under $800 (with coupon and cash back) if you are willing to wait. But $912 isn't bad if you like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree, the watch was $799 during the black friday sales. Not really a deal, wait for the sale to be better imo


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

I can't post links yet because I'm too new, but Gemnation emailed about a Revue Thommen event. A number of pilot/dive watches going for $550 to $900 and some models a little higher.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Think this is a mistake??.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Holy smokes, the Eterna is at $79.99. It let me check out.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Holy smokes, the Eterna is at $79.99. It let me check out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely a pricing error...waiting for the cancellation e-mail.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And.... Gone!!

First time I regret not joining Prime!


----------



## ReadsRoguishly (Feb 12, 2016)

That went so fast...heart skipped a beat when I saw the price and then...BOOM. All gone.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> Surely a pricing error...waiting for the cancellation e-mail.


Now where does that decimal point go??


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Think this is a mistake??.
> View attachment 7688562


Wow the recent sales has really devalued the brand.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Wow the recent sales has really devalued the brand.


😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Holy smokes, the Eterna is at $79.99. It let me check out.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Lol, I thought you were joking.. It really is $79 and 100% claimed.
Someone screwed up the pricing for sure. I hope Amazon honors your purchase. It'd be awesome.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

It is from Perfect Timing so it is highly likely that it will get cancelled.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Lol, I thought you were joking.. It really is $79 and 100% claimed.
> Someone screwed up the pricing for sure. I hope Amazon honors your purchase. It'd be awesome.


I guess I'll find out soon enough. I've been a bit smitten with these, but I've had some other watches that have taken a priority.

I see it says that it is sold by Perfect Timing but fulfilled by Amazon. If this goes through, then I'm a Perfect Timing customer for life.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Amazon has this FC Chrono for what seems like a good price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KK...qid=1459877002&sr=1-18&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I honestly, with my heart of hearts, hope that you really do receive it at this price. However, truth be told, my ulterior motive is because I'm hoping you'll flip it on the 'bay with a 100% markup at $159.99, just so I can sit back and watch all the "sour grapes whiners" around here start lambasting you for price gouging and profiteering, LOL!!!! This would be my economics experiment of the day. There has been incessant moaning around here as of late if somebody got a "deal" on a watch at $499 and then try flipping it for $999. Yet, I'm fairly certain there would be NO complaining whatsoever if those same people were able to score somebody else's flipped $79.99 Pulsometer at twice, three, or even four times that price. Ok, I just donned my flack jacket....let the assault and battery begin.....



audiolab1 said:


> Surely a pricing error...waiting for the cancellation e-mail.


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

All gone.. Gutted. Couldn't find it on flash sales. So not giving up, I found it stuck it in the basket. Went to check out and there's a note on the top saying flash sale has ended. Gutted  

Good luck u luck bunch...

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> And.... Gone!!
> 
> First time I regret not joining Prime!


Hell, our posts hit at the same time. By the time I saw yours, I had already checked out. I thought you nabbed one too, then I saw this.

For what it's worth, Prime is worth it. The streaming service and shipping savings more than pay for the annual fee. The early access to deals has never helped me until today.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I spent a while looking for the same thing, before settling on the one at the Jomashop link. My totally unfounded speculation is that IWC may have complained about the similarities to the Portofino and they pulled that version and/or the red 60.
> 
> EDIT: FWIW, that Jomashop price is probably the best out there now, and it's certainly worth it, but it was under $400 at Gemnation last fall.


Could you please share the model no?

Cheers


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Saw the post of the upcoming Amazon kontiki deal. Thought "likely won't be discounted enough". Went to a meeting and didn't think about it. Come back here and o| 
Very interested to see how it plays out. Congrats to those that hot in on it.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I honestly, with my heart of hearts, hope that you really do receive it at this price. However, truth be told, my ulterior motive is because I'm hoping you'll flip it on the 'bay with a 100% markup at $159.99, just so I can sit back and watch all the "sour grapes whiners" around here start lambasting you for price gouging and profiteering, LOL!!!! This would be my economics experiment of the day. There has been incessant moaning around here as of late if somebody got a "deal" on a watch at $499 and then try flipping it for $999. Yet, I'm fairly certain there would be NO complaining whatsoever if those same people were able to score somebody else's flipped $79.99 Pulsometer at twice, three, or even four times that price. Ok, I just donned my flack jacket....let the assault and battery begin.....


I'll make a special deal for you just for making me laugh hard enough to nearly spray scotch through my nose.

Wait, no I won't. I'm keeping it and enjoying it if it comes.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Wrong forum for sale items.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Deegan42 said:


> Has anyone done business with upscale time before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I ordered from them twice this year so far. Not much for me to say, I placed an order online, they sent me tracking details once the item shipped (both times within 1-2 business days of order), and that was that. Free fed-ex 2 day shipping on both orders.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

So Massdrop has the Panzera Brauer 44 and Brauer 47... I'm not tremendously familiar with the maker, but I have to admit the bauhaus inspired looks are really good - particularly (to me) the 47 chronograph.

This seems like a good deal - currently 244.99 for the 44, plus 78/98 (depending on strap) for the 47, given that retail & amazon for the 47 seem to be at $700.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzera-breur-watch
















EDIT: Looks like Massdrop did the same (or similar) deal back in Februrary


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Hell, our posts hit at the same time. By the time I saw yours, I had already checked out. I thought you nabbed one too, then I saw this.
> 
> For what it's worth, Prime is worth it. The streaming service and shipping savings more than pay for the annual fee. The early access to deals has never helped me until today.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Although I'm not really interested in the streaming service I know it's worth it. It's been more on principle that I haven't joined. For what I spend on Amazon the idea of paying an annual fee just doesn't sit well with me. Especially with the way they seem to be strong arming their customers into joining with their ever slowing shipping and ever increasing free shipping threshold.

I know...cutting my nose off to spite my face. (If you saw my nose you'd know how serious that is!)


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> FYI everyone, I bought three of the Kontikis. All reasonable offers considered. No low balling, please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Good deal for you IF they honor the price. Like others, I think the decimal was placed in the wrong spot...someone is getting as severe ass-chewing for sure.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> FYI everyone, I bought three of the Kontikis. All reasonable offers considered. No low balling, please.


LOL. Round it up to an even $100 (25% profit!!), PayPal and shipping on me???


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> FYI everyone, I bought three of the Kontikis. All reasonable offers considered. No low balling, please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Pm sent.. ? how we can work something out. Cheers pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Good deal for you IF they honor the price. Like others, I think the decimal was placed in the wrong spot...someone is getting as severe ass-chewing for sure.


99% of the time it just gets cancelled as a pricing mistake. That 1% though...........









Good luck gentlemen!!!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

That should be 799$ probable those SD from WoW


There is a deal on wow - Movado Master Automatic in black PVD -50% from 999$, is it worth it? I like the style, but can' really tell if I need it.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> 99% of the time it just gets cancelled as a pricing mistake. That 1% though...........
> 
> Good luck gentlemen!!!


And Amazon is certainly one company with the resources to back it up.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Barry S said:


> And Amazon is certainly one company with the resources to back it up.


If it was stocked and sold by amazon directly, they actually have a good record of honoring price mistakes. This was sold by a vendor and fulfilled by amazon though, so the vendor ultimately decides what to do. There your success rate is probably not as good. It can happen though. Last year a vendor was selling a graphics card for a PC really cheap because they mixed up the model numbers. They were selling an AMD R9 390x for the price of a R9 380 which at the time was less than half the price. Myself and a few others actually got it fulfilled at the discount price.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Shrodinkee said:


> 99% of the time it just gets cancelled as a pricing mistake. That 1% though...........
> 
> View attachment 7689154
> 
> ...


Or this...


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

First post. Singed up to thank the donkey rider for a sweet deal if it makes it to me. First time for me to "Ride the Lightning" deal on AMZ. Long time Prime member, and I feel I get use out of the service with the free 2 day shipping and the streaming services, but this puts the icing on the cake if they deliver. This seems like a massive upgrade to my old 1980's Seiko 5. I know, I know, I needed to upgrade...

Jocko


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Wrong forum for sale items! - Mods

I found out Eterna watches sold by WoW have 2-year manufacturer warranty. I am sure that'll bump up resale value.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Had this one flagged but has been a very busy day at work and forgot about it until too late FOR THE BEST DEAL OF ALL TIME (for a watch, at least)

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

TexasJocko said:


> First post. Singed up to thank the donkey rider for a sweet deal if it makes it to me. First time for me to "Ride the Lightning" deal on AMZ. Long time Prime member, and I feel I get use out of the service with the free 2 day shipping and the streaming services, but this puts the icing on the cake if they deliver. This seems like a massive upgrade to my old 1980's Seiko 5. I know, I know, I needed to upgrade...
> 
> Jocko


Welcome. If that was your first deal (and it goes through), you might as well close up shop. It's never getting better than that.

EDIT: And try not to get struck by lightning.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone ever recall seeing a good deal on a laco valencia?


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Welcolme. If that was your first deal (and it goes through), you might as well close up shop. It's never getting better than that.


Well, I was not expecting it to be such a deal, so I put it on watch and had it pulled up when it went live. For $80, I figured why not. I did order a Massdrop SARB033 and I am still waiting on the drop to complete and ship, but in the meantime this deal was just to good to pass up. I think I'm hooked.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, it seems like quite a few of us got the $79.99 deal... I guess they just weren't fast enough to catch it in time. Here's hoping!


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

I clicked "done deal" as soon as $79.99 popped up. I didn't have to think about it a second. When it processed, it said 90% gone, then about 30 seconds later the deal was done. All gone. I had a prime rib Friday that cost nearly as much, and I just rented that.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Well, I was not expecting it to be such a deal, so I put it on watch and had it pulled up when it went live. For $80, I figured why not. I did order a Massdrop SARB033 and I am still waiting on the drop to complete and ship, but in the meantime this deal was just to good to pass up. I think I'm hooked.


Welcome to the forum. I'm glad you got in on the deal. Let's just hope it actually ships. I check the Lightning Deals almost every day. You never know what you might find, and there are occasionally some great deals, especially during the holidays.

Most of the time I miss them because of my time zone. But today was the rare occasion that a deal I'm interested in strikes right as I'm getting home from the office and settling in for the night. So I literally had my tablet in hand watching the clock tick down to the start of the deal.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Amazing y'all. I hope it goes through.
I had some similar deal last year and the shop owners recognized the error and sent an e-mail politely asking us to cancel the order (so they wouldn't have negative feedback for a bulk cancellation). It was an Alpina chronograph for the wife. A $1K quartz chronograph that I bought for $6.50. But it was a Marketplace deal, not fulfilled through Amazon.
Best of luck to everyone that the deal with go through! (And if it does, how about a fun contest to see who can buy extras at, oh, 4x markup?? .)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Why did I pick today to sleep till noon o|


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I saved a lot of money recently by reading this thread because in the midst of the discussion about resellers, various gray market sellers and the Eterna KonTiki, there hasn't been many deals that have pushed my impulse-buy buttons. Thanks Watchuseek!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I honestly, with my heart of hearts, hope that you really do receive it at this price. However, truth be told, my ulterior motive is because I'm hoping you'll flip it on the 'bay with a 100% markup at $159.99, just so I can sit back and watch all the "sour grapes whiners" around here start lambasting you for price gouging and profiteering, LOL!!!! This would be my economics experiment of the day. There has been incessant moaning around here as of late if somebody got a "deal" on a watch at $499 and then try flipping it for $999. Yet, I'm fairly certain there would be NO complaining whatsoever if those same people were able to score somebody else's flipped $79.99 Pulsometer at twice, three, or even four times that price. Ok, I just donned my flack jacket....let the assault and battery begin.....


So you thanked zippofan for post #5209 just a day ago, but then decided today it didn't apply to you. Have you never heard the phrase let sleeping dogs lie, or were you aiming with this post to start the flame war back up and get the thread shut down? :roll:


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Wow, it seems like quite a few of us got the $79.99 deal... I guess they just weren't fast enough to catch it in time. Here's hoping!


I just got shipping notification email from AMZ. Looked into my account and the carrier picked up a package with something in it I hope. Will be here tomorrow according to tracking, so we'll see soon enough.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> So you thanked zippofan for post #5209 just a day ago, but then decided today it didn't apply to you. Have you never heard the phrase let sleeping dogs lie, or were you aiming with this post to start the flame war back up and get the thread shut down? :roll:


Mr. Donkey was the one who shared the Pulsometer lightening deal in the first place, lol. Anyways, let's not jinx the guy. It's a slight chance but I really wish he gets it.
Plus, if I get a watch for 10% its price, I wouldn't sell it. It's a testimony that I was a lucky soul at least once in life.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's not nearly on the same level, but I did get one of those Orient Brazen automatics last December on an Amazon flash sale for $27. So it's not impossible that the EDIT: Eterna deals will go through. That would be awesome for y'all.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a gut feeling these guys are going to get this deal-- Also regarding upscale time-- I did buy from them recently and everything was perfect.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it. $80 is still a stretch.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Northlander said:


> Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it.


I's like an old school Fitbit. I'll show them young whipper snappers how to read pulse with the Eterna, then tell what time it is.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So it's not impossible that the KonTiki deals will go through. That would be awesome for y'all.


What KonTiki deals? Did I miss something in between the nearly endless discussion of water resistance?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*$10 *for a six slots leather watch box. Free shipping to the US, and maybe other parts too.
A quick search in eBay indicates that this is at least $5 cheaper _[for this specific box style]_ than other sellers.
Now you have no excuse for trashing your watches in the drawers.

*LINK HERE






*


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Unique watch, very cool. Maybe someone at Amazon just looked at MSRPs of invicta and figured what the heck? lol never know


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Northlander said:


> Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it. $80 is still a stretch.


Because it's very very cool-looking and has a top-notch movement.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Northlander said:


> Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it. $80 is still a stretch.


I completely disagree. There's a sure, yet subtle vintage-y hue in the dial.. It's become too hard to find a similar watch designed flawlessly with a good price and availability. Also, beauty is in the eye of the beholder :-d


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

If the Eterna Pulsometer deals go through, can we somehow enshrine it in a deals hall of fame? Otherwise it will become urban legend over time, and once the current generation of WIS are gone, the WIS of the future will forget about this epic tale. And a society that forgets its history is doomed to repeat it.

Oh wait, in this case we DO want history to repeat itself. Nevermind!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Northlander said:


> What KonTiki deals? Did I miss something in between the nearly endless discussion of water resistance?


Sorry. Eterna deals. This thread has me with KonTiki on the brain.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow. $79

Wow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it. $80 is still a stretch.


ETA 2894-2 movements -- alone -- are selling in the $200 to $650 range on eBay.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

D. A. M. N. I. T. 

$79. I hate all of you who got it and still hope it comes in perfect condition without delay.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ETA 2894-2 movements -- alone -- are selling in the $200 to $650 range on eBay.


Yes, but if you got this deal, don't do a De Niro/LaMotta imitation and pry out the movement to sell.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> *$10 *for a six slots leather watch box. Free shipping to the US, and maybe other parts too.
> A quick search in eBay indicates that this is at least $5 cheaper _[for this specific box style]_ than other sellers.
> Now you have no excuse for trashing your watches in the drawers.


I scoff at the suggestion that a mere 6-slot box would clean up my drawer. Bring on the 30+ slotter!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

jaeva said:


> I scoff at the suggestion that a mere 6-slot box would clean up my drawer. Bring on the 30+ slotter!


Multiple 6-slot boxes...a separate box for each style of watch!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> *$10 *for a six slots leather watch box. Free shipping to the US, and maybe other parts too.
> A quick search in eBay indicates that this is at least $5 cheaper _[for this specific box style]_ than other sellers.
> Now you have no excuse for trashing your watches in the drawers.
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Link?


6 Slots Leather Watch Display Birthday Case Box Jewelry Christmas Gift 021 022 | eBay

or

ebay.com/itm/281124946986


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Northlander said:


> Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it. $80 is still a stretch.


I love comments like this, I just love them. If that same model had an O or an R as the first letter of the brand, people would be drooling over them. But yeah, the brand is discounted bla bla, it is worth nothing bla bla, the street value is $0 bla bla, the resale value is negative because you will incur in costs to ship out a $0 street price watch bla bla...

If we are going to discard and poo poo all of the brands that are being sold for huge discounts at GMs then let's just not kid ourselves and limit the watch business to a handful of brands that are the "legit" ones.

I remember recently someone poo pooing a Davidoff watch that I got with the same reasoning that it is worth $10. Well, that Davidoff watch shows more creativity than half of the industry, is running consistently at +2s/d (chronometer specs), it is finished better than watches above its price and the lume lasts longer than all the other watches that I've owned (ML, JR, Hamilton, etc.) But again, it is not one of the "legit" brands, it was discounted so it is worth $10 or so...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this was mentioned before, but World of Watches has a limited number of mostly their brands for sale for 50% off with coupon code 'EXTRA50' You can get that Lucien Piccard model a few people bought a couple pages back for about $42; a Seiko Kinetic white dial for about $65; a black dial Seiko Solar model with day and date for about $40.

I went for this Akribos quartz chrono as kind of a poor man's Root Beer for $39.99 -- $36 and change if the rebate goes through.

50% Off 50 Styles with Code EXTRA50 - Hurry! Limited Quantities Available | World of Watches


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

How many of those pulsometers will show up in the sales corner for 10x the price ?


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Hamilton Khaki Auto 42mm on bracelet. That's a lot of watch for your money at $379 shipped w Jomashop warranty. If you sign up at Joma they may send you a $20 off coupon that expires within a few days.

Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H70515137 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

If you are not posting a deal in this thread, please consider moving off topic discussions to a more appropriate area of the forum. If you do feel the overwhelming need to comment on the comments, I always find it more palatable if you share a deal and keep it brief.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> If the Eterna Pulsometer deals go through, can we somehow enshrine it in a deals hall of fame? Otherwise it will become urban legend over time, and once the current generation of WIS are gone, the WIS of the future will forget about this epic tale. And a society that forgets its history is doomed to repeat it.
> 
> Oh wait, in this case we DO want history to repeat itself. Nevermind!


Well, this just happened.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, this just happened.


https://www.google.com/search?site=...9.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..1.12.837.xpmbmokPHM0


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

GOOGLE10 saves another $10 on this Hamilton.



Uroboros said:


> Hamilton Khaki Auto 42mm on bracelet. That's a lot of watch for your money at $379 shipped w Jomashop warranty. If you sign up at Joma they may send you a $20 off coupon that expires within a few days.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H70515137 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> If you are not posting a deal in this thread, please consider moving off topic discussions to a more appropriate area of the forum. If you do feel the overwhelming need to comment on the comments, I always find it more palatable if you share a deal and keep it brief.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was not paying attention to the fact I hit 1K posts. Time for an F71 giveaway.



mannal said:


> GOOGLE10 saves another $10 on this Hamilton.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> https://www.google.com/search?site=...9.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..1.12.837.xpmbmokPHM0


Amazon just got %900 more customer attention to its lightening deals. At least from WUS.
In other words, if they do deliver the watches, then advertisement mission accomplished if you asked me.
Edit: Let's not forget everyone who'll rethink joining Prime all together


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, this just happened.







Officially jealous. If theres no switcharoo going on here this has to be hands down the best deal ever on WUS. Congrats to all who got in on it.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Because it's very very cool-looking and has a top-notch movement.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


 I have to say I thought it was an interesting watch until I saw the Longines Pulsometer, albeit at twice the list, $5000


----------



## pandatime (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a $20 off $300 from jomashop should anybody be interested in that Hamilton or any other watch. Will post when I get home.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Northlander said:


> Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it. $80 is still a stretch.


These are remakes of vintage designs. Back in the 40's and 50's pulsometer watches WERE a serious tool for medical professionals. Surely you don't think many divers today actually time their dive by their watch bezel, or modern pilots use their watches to navigate? What makes a Pulsometer design less valid for a vintage remake?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll always remember where I was when I missed the Great Eterna Pulsometer Giveaway of 2016.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

TapAptPat said:


> Pm sent..  how we can work something out. Cheers pat
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Hey all, I was joking around. I didn't order any of these. It was my attempt at humor after the derailment of the thread a few days ago due to people flipping watches they learned about here. 
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Hopefully the next round would be Eterna Super Kontiki fire sale


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Now spends night after sleepless night, staring at his laptop screen, watching as Amazon Lightning Deals go live.*


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Hmm just a random thought. How come there aren't many deals for women watches? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Oranges said:


> Hmm just a random thought. How come there aren't many deals for women watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00V0...ntum+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=41+AE40sE7L&ref=plSrch


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oranges said:


> Hmm just a random thought. How come there aren't many deals for women watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because women dont need a deal to justify spending money on pretty, unnceccessary, things


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I'm buying it thank you


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Oranges said:


> LOL I'm buying it thank you


Although is it really a deal? Lol


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Hey all, I was joking around. I didn't order any of these. It was my attempt at humor after the derailment of the thread a few days ago due to people flipping watches they learned about here.
> Sorry for the confusion.


Poor attempt at humor sir. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Sam L84 said:


> Because women dont need a deal to justify spending money on pretty, unnceccessary, things


Funny enough, my wife almost always shops for discounts - she hates paying full price, especially here in Australia. However, when she shops with me we almost always end up paying full price for things. Online is a different story, I tend to wait for discounts and better deals.


----------



## pandatime (Aug 29, 2015)

$20 off $300 at joma
PC206K9TR4


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, this just happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why it's described as the Kontiki Heritage Chrono?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Amazon just got %900 more customer attention to its lightening deals. At least from WUS.
> In other words, if they do deliver the watches, then advertisement mission accomplished if you asked me.
> Edit: Let's not forget everyone who'll rethink joining Prime all together


Sure, rub it in, I deserve it!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> I'll always remember where I was when I missed the Great Eterna Pulsometer Giveaway of 2016.


Staring at my iPad the moment the deal went live knowing it would be gone before I could join Prime.

You probably heard me:

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm reading all the posts here and still can't believe this really happened, especially after we lived through that fake ChrWard 'sale' a few months ago.....


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

TapAptPat said:


> Poor attempt at humor sir.


Actually it was hilarious. Unfortunately, the humor was lost on anybody who hadn't been monitoring the thread for the past few days.

Poor Ryan must have been bombarded with PM's


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

colgex said:


> I love comments like this, I just love them. If that same model had an O or an R as the first letter of the brand, people would be drooling over them. But yeah, the brand is discounted bla bla, it is worth nothing bla bla, the street value is $0 bla bla, the resale value is negative because you will incur in costs to ship out a $0 street price watch bla bla...
> 
> If we are going to discard and poo poo all of the brands that are being sold for huge discounts at GMs then let's just not kid ourselves and limit the watch business to a handful of brands that are the "legit" ones.
> 
> I remember recently someone poo pooing a Davidoff watch that I got with the same reasoning that it is worth $10. Well, that Davidoff watch shows more creativity than half of the industry, is running consistently at +2s/d (chronometer specs), it is finished better than watches above its price and the lume lasts longer than all the other watches that I've owned (ML, JR, Hamilton, etc.) But again, it is not one of the "legit" brands, it was discounted so it is worth $10 or so...


yikes how heavy is that chip on your shoulder? or in this case your wrist? ;-)


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Actually it was hilarious. Unfortunately, the humor was lost on anybody who hadn't been monitoring the thread for the past few days.
> 
> Poor Ryan must have been bombarded with PM's


Totally agree. I though it was well-played levity. And if it did backfire a bit, well, that's also kind of funny. This thread needed a great deal to get excited about. It's been a real bummer to read lately. I come here to avoid conflict, not be a bystander to more of it.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

misterminkz said:


> Hopefully the next round would be Eterna Super Kontiki fire sale


But they'll bump the price up to $89.95 and we'll complain


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Actually it was hilarious. Unfortunately, the humor was lost on anybody who hadn't been monitoring the thread for the past few days.
> 
> Poor Ryan must have been bombarded with PM's


That I was. For the record, I replied to everyone that sent me a PM to explain it was a joke.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh I want a Eterna Pulsometer for that price too)

By the way there is a deal on Movado Master Automatic Black PVD on WOW for 500$ is it worth it? I like the design, but I don't really know if I need it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Careful...there are some 'round these parts who don't appreciate that sort of humor.



RyanPatrick said:


> Hey all, I was joking around. I didn't order any of these. It was my attempt at humor after the derailment of the thread a few days ago due to people flipping watches they learned about here.
> Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

The package has actually moved, so there is indeed a box coming my way. Unfortunately, I won't see it for a couple of weeks. Diplomatic pouch is slow. Here's to hoping there is a Pulsometer and not a Seiko 5 in the box.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

KirS124 said:


> Oh I want a Eterna Pulsometer for that price too)
> 
> By the way there is a deal on Movado Master Automatic Black PVD on WOW for 500$ is it worth it? I like the design, but I don't really know if I need it.


I really like it! That big blank bezel would bother me, though. Seems like a waste of space that could be used for diver markings, a tachymeter scale, or a bigger dial.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The package has actually moved, so there is indeed a box coming my way. Unfortunately, I won't see it for a couple of weeks. Diplomatic pouch is slow. Here's to hoping there is a Pulsometer and not a Seiko 5 in the box.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Or maybe a Kontiki!


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I have been watching that Movado Master for a long time and this is definitely the lowest price I have seen. It's a nice departure from more run of the mill design. I would pull the trigger if I hadn't made too many recent purchases as a result of this thread! There is at least one video review floating around in the Web and the watch looks even better in video than in the stills. I say go for it.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it just me guys or do more of you feel that, after the Pulsometer deal, every other deal seems Meh....


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think you should be alright Riding Donkeys, as the package has already shipped.
I love the Pulsometer personally, and even the $700-800s price point is frankly a good price for the watch.
It would be a great watch for a doctor (provided the wearer's eyes are good enough to read the small pulsations font).
Surprisingly, no one suggested me this watch one year ago when I was asking for suggestions to get something for my dad - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-watches-pulsations-scale-1723658.html (I still haven't got him anything).


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> Is it just me guys or do more of you feel that, after the Pulsometer deal, every other deal seems Meh....


So, thread over? Final boss defeated.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jaeva said:


> I scoff at the suggestion that a mere 6-slot box would clean up my drawer. Bring on the 30+ slotter!


5 x 6 = 30, no? :-d



Uroboros said:


> Hamilton Khaki Auto 42mm on bracelet. That's a lot of watch for your money at $379 shipped w Jomashop warranty. If you sign up at Joma they may send you a $20 off coupon that expires within a few days.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch H70515137 - Khaki Field - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> If you are not posting a deal in this thread, please consider moving off topic discussions to a more appropriate area of the forum. If you do feel the overwhelming need to comment on the comments, I always find it more palatable if you share a deal and keep it brief.


from the link: CTRL+U, search for "Hamilton," 5th jpg


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this was mentioned before, but World of Watches has a limited number of mostly their brands for sale for 50% off with coupon code 'EXTRA50' You can get that Lucien Piccard model a few people bought a couple pages back for about $42; a Seiko Kinetic white dial for about $65; a black dial Seiko Solar model with day and date for about $40.
> 
> I went for this Akribos quartz chrono as kind of a poor man's Root Beer for $39.99 -- $36 and change if the rebate goes through.


I researched Akribos and Lucien Piccard and found what I expected fo the price point. Looking at World of Watches I noticed that the Akribos has a two year manufacturer limited warranty and the Lucien has a Miyota movement with a five year warranty. With that in mind it doesnt seem that bad. Anyone else have any thoughts on these? Sorry if this post is in the wrong spot as I am asking about an already mentioned bargain.


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

thedius said:


> Is it just me guys or do more of you feel that, after the Pulsometer deal, every other deal seems Meh....


I'm with you on this. Then again, it was only a few months ago that Amazon sold Bambinos for $20, which seemed equally insane at the time. So maybe their discounts are just moving upmarket. Aqua Terras for $150 next?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Why is everybody so into the Pulsometer? I understand the marketing thought behind watches that let owners pretend they are an astronaut, secret agent, British spy, race car driver, fighter pilot, deep sea diver, Mount Everest expeditionist, outdoors explorer, navy seal, ocean navigator and so on. But a watch aimed at medical professionals? I just don't see why anyone would pay $800 for it. $80 is still a stretch.


Maybe it is so the older members on this thread can see if they still have a pulse?

Maybe it is so we can all quantify the increase in our heart rates from all the non-deal posts on this thread?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

DC Lavman said:


> I'm with you on this. Then again, it was only a few months ago that Amazon sold Bambinos for $20, which seemed equally insane at the time. So maybe their discounts are just moving upmarket. Aqua Terras for $150 next?
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Dam I really need to get prime


----------



## ksquared91 (Sep 9, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> Dam I really need to get prime


Student accounts are the best. Only 35 bucks!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

From recent Joma blowout. Picture does not capture how beautiful this is.









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thedius said:


> Is it just me guys or do more of you feel that, after the Pulsometer deal, every other deal seems Meh....


Not really ... This pulsometer was a price mistake, not a discount. I have seen many such mistakes on other forums ( like slickdeals) and it is a black swan event.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's interesting that Amazon's process is so automated that it continued on with shipping. Where is the guy or gal who says, "Wait a minute...?"


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's interesting that Amazon's process is so automated that it continued on with shipping. Where is the guy or gal who says, "Wait a minute...?"


They don't exist in Amazon's system. I guess they figure the efficiency gains offset the odd mistake. Wish I'd gotten in on this mistake, heh.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> From recent Joma blowout. Picture does not capture how beautiful this is.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Very nice. How much did you end up paying if I may ask?


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I didn't see this already mentioned, but WoW is having yet another inventory blowout sale. Most of the brands are what you'd expect from WoW -- "I" by Invicta, Caravelle, Lucien Piccard, etc. but this batch does have quite a few Braun watches for those who are into that sort of thing.

Final Sale: The Spring Cleaning Continues... | World of Watches


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's interesting that Amazon's process is so automated that it continued on with shipping. Where is the guy or *gal* who says, "Wait a minute...?"


You're thinking of Russia Post:

Russian Post Office Versus Amazon


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's interesting that Amazon's process is so automated that it continued on with shipping. Where is the guy or gal who says, "Wait a minute...?"


It was probably compounded by the Prime two-day shipping. For their regular free shipping they hold on to items for days.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Barry S said:


> It was probably compounded by the Prime two-day shipping. For their regular free shipping they hold on to items for days.


The other thing to remember is that I believe that this sale was "Fulfilled by Amazon". I believe in that case Amazon actually warehouses the item for the third party seller, and hence can expedite packaging and shipment as if it was one of their own items.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This was posted before but it expires today. Really nice watch for $470 - 6% befrugal = $442.

Coupon code: AFFHYDRO470

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NCA-BUIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Deal of the day on Amazon has some Citizens with discount

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_1316...276011&ie=UTF8&qid=1459956421&rnid=2944662011


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's interesting that Amazon's process is so automated that it continued on with shipping. Where is the guy or gal who says, "Wait a minute...?"


I guess that's because they're paid to fulfil orders, not ask questions, lol.



> Every order funneled from Amazon's website to PHX6 is relayed to a handheld scanner carried by all workers in the library, or "pick mods." The scanners direct the workers to the cubbies where the ordered items are stored. The item is picked, scanned, then placed into a tote, which is also scanned. When a tote is filled, it travels along a conveyor system made up of ramps, long straightaways, and towering corkscrews to get prepped for shipping back out into the world.
> 
> A Rare Peek Inside Amazon's Massive Wish-Fulfilling Machine | WIRED


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Northlander said:


> This was posted before but it expires today. Really nice watch for $470 - 6% befrugal = $442.
> 
> Coupon code: AFFHYDRO470
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NCA-BUIN Men's Watch , watches


As much as I like the blue dial on these and the overall look...I personally don't like that whole "Master lock" portion. It makes the watch look too lopsided.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Interesting. One of today's Amazon Lightning deals was for the Alexander Statesmen chronograph (MSRP is like $1600 but it can be had for around $600 normally).
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OU543MM/

I was curious what kind of price they'd ask and how fast it would go when it went live for Prime members at 1:00 pm, so I counted down and went to the page precisely at 1:00. Price dropped to $79.99 right at 1:00, and less than a minute later it was 100% sold out. Talk about a feeding frenzy!


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> I didn't see this already mentioned, but WoW is having yet another inventory blowout sale. Most of the brands are what you'd expect from WoW -- "I" by Invicta, Caravelle, Lucien Piccard, etc. but this batch does have quite a few Braun watches for those who are into that sort of thing.


I AM into that sort of thing, thx. But FYI, prices on the model I am interested in (the Braun GMT) are lower on Amazon, where WoW is also the seller. Basically it's a wash if you use a rebate site, or Amazon is cheaper if you don't do rebates.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

fuzzysquid said:


> I AM into that sort of thing, thx. But FYI, prices on the model I am interested in (the Braun GMT) are lower on Amazon, where WoW is also the seller. Basically it's a wash if you use a rebate site, or Amazon is cheaper if you don't do rebates.


If you go to the WoW home page and click the 50% Off link, you can find the Braun GMT in black as one of the deals, and then use the code extra50 to get 50% off, which puts the price at $59. I believe this is cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

I just took a flyer on an Amazon lightning deal that just ended for an Alexander Statesmen Chrono. Normally $559.95 but on LD for $79.99. Sold out in about 30 seconds. Never held an Alexander in my hand before but I liked the look of it and it had a sapphire crystal. It's a quartz but with a Swiss Ronda inside. Anyone have any experience with the brand before?


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

briburt said:


> If you go to the WoW home page and click the 50% Off link, you can find the Braun GMT in black as one of the deals, and then use the code extra50 to get 50% off, which puts the price at $59. I believe this is cheaper than Amazon.


Ah thanks! Got it for $59.99 (+ tax) and before a 8% rebate from befrugal. There are other sites with higher rebates (up to 15%, supposedly) but not worth it for me to try a new one when I've gotten checks from befrugal.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

BPal75 said:


> I just took a flyer on an Amazon lightning deal that just ended for an Alexander Statesmen Chrono. Normally $559.95 but on LD for $79.99. Sold out in about 30 seconds. Never held an Alexander in my hand before but I liked the look of it and it had a sapphire crystal. It's a quartz but with a Swiss Ronda inside. Anyone have any experience with the brand before?


I see it comes with spppecial scratch-resistant-sappphire!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> The sea urchin is at $110 from skywatches. I bought this 10 days ago from them when it was at 119. Fantastic deal. Mine is currently waiting for US customs clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: the sea urchin has landed. 12 days to get here from Singapore. Not too shabby.


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> I see it comes with spppecial scratch-resistant-sappphire!


The extra P is for pizzazz. It's what sold me tbh. I figured with free returns if I hate it once I get a closer look I can always send it back.


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Been refreshing all day as this was out of stock earlier. Four more just showed up and I grabbed one for the GF. Eterna womens artena quartz for $60 after EXTRA50 promo code at worldofwatches. Sapphire, ETA quartz, swiss made. Seemed like a steal. Can't post links but model number is below.

*ETERNA-2510-41-45-1251*


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

fuzzysquid said:


> Ah thanks! Got it for $59.99 (+ tax) and before a 8% rebate from befrugal. There are other sites with higher rebates (up to 15%, supposedly) but not worth it for me to try a new one when I've gotten checks from befrugal.


Good to hear you were able to get that deal, too. The reason I knew to do it was because I took advantage of the very same deal last night based on a tip from an earlier post in this thread.

Enjoy your new watch, and wear it in good health!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Grabbed one for my wife.

Thanks for posting.



Tousie said:


> Been refreshing all day as this was out of stock earlier. Four more just showed up and I grabbed one for the GF. Eterna womens artena quartz for $60 after EXTRA50 promo code at worldofwatches. Sapphire, ETA quartz, swiss made. Seemed like a steal. Can't post links but model number is below.
> 
> *ETERNA-2510-41-45-1251*
> View attachment 7701226


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Just stopping by to see if Amazon was selling closeout A. Lange's for $99.99 on a lightning deal. 
Guess I'm just going to be disappointed.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*WILL LIGHTNING STRIKE TWICE???*

Get ready for Eterna-mania round 2!!

Lightning deal tomorrow 10:15AM EDT for prime members:

Amazon.com: Eterna 7630-41-61-1185 Men's Vaughan Automatic Brown Genuine Alligator White Dial Watch: Watches









Current prices:


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't mean to take the thread oof track. Just trying to understand the situtation.

Eterna was bought by a new company that's planning to go in house with the movements and we are guessing that they are trying to move all the old stock off the market?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Barry S said:


> *WILL LIGHTNING STRIKE TWICE???*
> 
> Get ready for Eterna-mania round 2!!


Gentlemen, start your credit cards.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Barry S said:


> *WILL LIGHTNING STRIKE TWICE???*


Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ashford:


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

TexasJocko said:


> Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.
> 
> View attachment 7702082


deal of a lifetime man! enjoy!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

TexasJocko said:


> Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.
> 
> View attachment 7702082


Congratulations!
.
.
.
**grumble grumble** lucky bastard **grumble grumble**


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.
> 
> View attachment 7702082


Well, now I'm really excited. Mine hits Virginia tonight. It'll probably be a week or two before I see it here. I can't wait!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.


That's great! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> 6 Slots Leather Watch Display Birthday Case Box Jewelry Christmas Gift 021 022 | eBay
> 
> or
> 
> ebay.com/itm/281124946986


That's insane!

Also a 12 slot for $19.99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

mannal said:


> Ashford:
> 
> View attachment 7702130


Does that coupon code only work on that specific model? Tried it on the day date and nothing


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

TexasJocko said:


> Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.
> 
> View attachment 7702082


Utterly amazing! I wonder why kind of compensation PerfectTime is going to be looking for from Amazon? Anyway...if any of you lucky people get this and decide it's not for you...you know who to PM! At a premium, naturally.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Tousie said:


> Been refreshing all day as this was out of stock earlier. Four more just showed up and I grabbed one for the GF. Eterna womens artena quartz for $60 after EXTRA50 promo code at worldofwatches. Sapphire, ETA quartz, swiss made. Seemed like a steal. Can't post links but model number is below.
> 
> *ETERNA-2510-41-45-1251*
> View attachment 7701226


saw this as well, and I also couldn't resist the Luminox Atacama for $265. placed an order originally this morning and totally forgot about befrugal's rebate so I called to cancel and just replaced an order now with this watch in tow. damn this thread


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't know. Sorry



miltdastilt said:


> Does that coupon code only work on that specific model? Tried it on the day date and nothing


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Set the time/date and adjusted strap clasp. Obligatory wrist shot...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> Utterly amazing! I wonder why kind of compensation PerfectTime is going to be looking for from Amazon? Anyway...if any of you lucky people get this and decide it's not for you...you know who to PM! At a premium, naturally.


From everything I have read and heard Amazon is not too kind their third party vendors. They may make PerfectTime eat the loss on these


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Still amazed that this went through! Never seen such an obvious price mistake be honored. Congrats to all who scored it! Amazing deal.



TexasJocko said:


> Set the time/date and adjusted strap clasp. Obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 7702618


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Someone complaining that there is too much convo and not enough deals in 3 2 1 ... 

I'm surprised no one has lol


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not a stellar deal but still a fair price. Amazon Primes $87.93
*Seiko Men's SNKM99 Black Stainless Steel Automatic Watch*

Borrowed Picture:








http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM99-...MED5GETPKV06YRS&ref_=pd_ys_c_rfy_6358539011_6


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

colgex said:


> Someone complaining that there is too much convo and not enough deals in 3 2 1 ...
> 
> I'm surprised no one has lol


Im still waiting for the free tea and cookies I was promised for attending these group therapy sessions.

I also send congrats to those that got in "THE DEAL".


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Set the time/date and adjusted strap clasp. Obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 7702618


Simply gorgeous. Congrats on the deal!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Set the time/date and adjusted strap clasp. Obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 7702618


I'll have to say that it is much better looking than in the Amazon photo.

3.225% chance that the 6 slot would have a 6 in it LOL.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

TexasJocko said:


> Set the time/date and adjusted strap clasp. Obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 7702618


That's awesome! Congrats! :-!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I do believe that the precedent has now been established whereas on a go forward basis, if a deal is posted which is not 98% off and/or it's selling price is above $79.99, then it shall no longer be allowed consideration as a bargain!



mannal said:


> Not a stellar deal but still a fair price. Amazon Primes $87.93
> *Seiko Men's SNKM99 Black Stainless Steel Automatic Watch*
> 
> Borrowed Picture:
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> From everything I have read and heard Amazon is not too kind their third party vendors. They may make PerfectTime eat the loss on these


I guess it depends upon who's at fault. I don't know how it works but it might have been Perfect Time that slipped in entering the price.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Wowowow.

Screw it. I'm going into work late tomorrow to wait for that Vaughan deal.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Set the time/date and adjusted strap clasp. Obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 7702618











I am Jack's deep seeded envy.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Who else got one of these? Pm me.









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Tousie said:


> Been refreshing all day as this was out of stock earlier. Four more just showed up and I grabbed one for the GF. Eterna womens artena quartz for $60 after EXTRA50 promo code at worldofwatches. Sapphire, ETA quartz, swiss made. Seemed like a steal. Can't post links but model number is below.
> 
> *ETERNA-2510-41-45-1251*
> View attachment 7701226


I hope that it is a deal cause I also just ordered one for the gf also.

Do you guys think this strap goes well with it?










It won't fit oh wells.


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

briburt said:


> Interesting. One of today's Amazon Lightning deals was for the Alexander Statesmen chronograph (MSRP is like $1600 but it can be had for around $600 normally).
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OU543MM/
> 
> I was curious what kind of price they'd ask and how fast it would go when it went live for Prime members at 1:00 pm, so I counted down and went to the page precisely at 1:00. Price dropped to $79.99 right at 1:00, and less than a minute later it was 100% sold out. Talk about a feeding frenzy!


I checked in an hour earlier just in case my Amazon time zone wasn't set to eastern time (it wasn't), but the interesting thing was there was only one available at that time. Unless they added more it appears they only sold one at the $79.99 price.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Barry S said:


> I guess it depends upon who's at fault. I don't know how it works but it might have been Perfect Time that slipped in entering the price.


Hope not cause that would be a not so unnoticeable hit for a smaller business.

I'm honestly happy for all that managed to get in on the deal. I swear I looked at the post that announced the impending deal and literally scoffed because lightning deals are usually so damn "meh" that it's not even worth clicking. Miss an entire day and I see the most amazing thing happen. Awesome.

And I believe lightning deals are limited to one per person so they all went out to different lucky people. This is the way good stories should end.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Louis Erards 70% off or more on Amazon.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> Utterly amazing! I wonder why kind of compensation PerfectTime is going to be looking for from Amazon? Anyway...if any of you lucky people get this and decide it's not for you...you know who to PM! At a premium, naturally.


+1 for that&#8230; I know flippers aren't applauded here but if anyone doesn't like it and want to move one on to Australia (for a reasonable markup)


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.
> 
> View attachment 7702082


So jealous right now! The kontiki I got from WOW was dead on arrival


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Thoughts?


----------



## joshuajmcdonald (Mar 27, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> I am Jack's deep seeded envy.


Not going to deny my bitterness. Had this locked and loaded, missed out.

I've been lusting after one of these for some time, don't really get the Kontiki fanfare, but I think this watch is gorgeous. Classy, but understated, with enough color to be outside the norm.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Black dial Eterna Vaughan back down to $1099 on theWatchery before 10% Cashback on befrugal. Leather or bracelet. Couldn't get any other coupons to stack. Not a screaming deal, especially given the pending lightning deal tomorrow morning, but not bad. Seems unlikely that there will be another price error but here's hoping.

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/101464


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Bulova 96B253 Accutron II @ Discount Watch Store










$269.32 with Coupon BULCIT10

And 8% more if you use Befrugal (net $247.77)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Would it be wrong to link to this whole Pulsometer saga, post it over at Slick Deals and say in gigantic letters, "SUCK IT!!"

?


I can only imagine the reader comments critical of the deal there. "I guess it's OK for that price. It's no JLC." "Thumb's down. I've seen it for less than that."


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

bkscott said:


> Black dial Eterna Vaughan back down to $1099 on theWatchery before 10% Cashback on befrugal. Leather or bracelet. Couldn't get any other coupons to stack. Not a screaming deal, especially given the pending lightning deal tomorrow morning, but not bad. Seems unlikely that there will be another price error but here's hoping.
> 
> http://m.thewatchery.com/products/101464


That's a good price on a great watch.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Tousie said:


> Been refreshing all day as this was out of stock earlier. Four more just showed up and I grabbed one for the GF. Eterna womens artena quartz for $60 after EXTRA50 promo code at worldofwatches. Sapphire, ETA quartz, swiss made. Seemed like a steal. Can't post links but model number is below.
> 
> *ETERNA-2510-41-45-1251*


Finally, a true vintage size! Wished if it was white, but for a true $40 off discount, I can't complain... Plus it has big and beautifully shaped lugs that will give it more like a 35.5mm appearance.
Lugs are 17mm, but I'm planning to fit a 18mm bright brown distressed leather strap on it. Will see how it'll wear. Worst case scenario, it wears smaller than what I thought and I gift it to my sister. She'll be so happy with this $250 Swiss watch gift.

Thanks a lot Mr. Tousie. Great find!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thoughts?


I think it is a kon-tiki.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

As insane as that deal was...I dunno, personally I'm kind of "meh" about it's looks to be quite honest. 

Grats to those that were able to get one at that price regardless.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Would it be wrong to link to this whole Pulsometer saga, post it over at Slick Deals and say in gigantic letters, "SUCK IT!!"
> 
> ?
> 
> I can only imagine the reader comments critical of the deal there. "I guess it's OK for that price. It's no JLC." "Thumb's down. I've seen it for less than that."


Just make sure you use the words "price" and "mistake" somewhere in your Slickdeals post, but not together.  Example: "You guys made a big mistake not buying an Eterna for this price."


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

briburt said:


> Interesting. One of today's Amazon Lightning deals was for the Alexander Statesmen chronograph (MSRP is like $1600 but it can be had for around $600 normally).
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OU543MM/
> 
> I was curious what kind of price they'd ask and how fast it would go when it went live for Prime members at 1:00 pm, so I counted down and went to the page precisely at 1:00. Price dropped to $79.99 right at 1:00, and less than a minute later it was 100% sold out. Talk about a feeding frenzy!


I hope their copy writer is getting paid for overtime....

"


 Long before performance watches and timepieces were in fashion for men or ladies, Alexander was being taught by the famous professional philosopher Aristotle. Intelligent and extremely well read at the time, he defined sleek charisma. He left a bold legacy, including 20 cities that bore his name. Alexander is iconic, a leader against which a collection of future military leaders would aspire. Modern high tech army and sports academies still teach his colorful analog strategies & tactics.
 The Alexander brand dress watch was born of the legacy created by the crown Emperor - to be the top wristwatch, the best watch in the world, the finest luxury timepiece at a discount price. These award-winning best-reviewed luxury watches exude superior resiliency and long-lasting quality, much like their namesake. The well-crafted watch displays the best of luxury Swiss watchmaking heritage in a traditional modern Swiss luxury brand. They are designed to follow the Geneva tradition.
 Constructed with a dressy signature, they are a bold statement in the world of wrist watch fashion. The Alexander brand stresses quality workmanship and takes pride in its quest to continuously design, develop, manufacture and assemble luxury timepieces that include the finest watches. Alexander watches are Swiss made with the best new materials. They range from pretty to sporty, divers to classy, and are compared to the finest luxury high end brands like Rolex, Tag Heuer, Omega and Tissot."


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I was checking out the amazon website, how do you search the lightning deals? I couldnt find the vaughn deal. Never mind I found i. Dobtit will be under $100, but whoknow. Its been on my list forever......


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> I was checking out the amazon website, how do you search the lightning deals? I couldnt find the vaughn deal. Never mind I found i. Dobtit will be under $100, but whoknow. Its been on my list forever......


When you go to todays deals, on the left there will be a menu column, "Department" and then below that "Deal Type". Under deal type it will say lightning deals.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Congrats!



TexasJocko said:


> Well, it struck once so far. Mine arrived in "new" condition in the box.
> 
> View attachment 7702082


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe there is something behind all this Eterna madness- something like the new management really wants to start focusing on this brand - so they absolutely want to clear old inventory - so they blow it all out at minimal prices , even steals, and build goodwill and excitement around the brand amongst the watch collector group-- It's interesting-- with their higher end watches-- by not selling them off in the $1000 range- but just destroying the price and making it look like a "mistake" or "gift" -- it may even be better for the brand over the longer haul. It keeps the perceived value up, because those who got the steal refer back to, in the pulsemeters case $2000 vs. say $600.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Where did you get that code? I am trying to use it now and it seems it's not working. I get an error about easy payments.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Recoil Rob said:


> I hope their copy writer is getting paid for overtime....
> 
> "
> 
> ...


That's hilarious, where from?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Never give up on the "sold out" Deals on Amazon. 5 or 6 years ago I found an Omega Seamaster on Amazon that was priced at $99.95. Yes..... a 41mm automatic Omega Seamaster for under $100. Not my favorite style of Omega but how could I pass it up at that price? I bought it in a heart beat. The next day Amazon sent me notice that the price was a mistake and refunded me my $99.95. Two days later I received a brand spanking new blue dial Omega Seamster. I had ordered a black dial but I wasn't about to return it or complain. I felt that I should let them know but my evil half made me wait for them to contact me. They never did. 
Another time I ordered an incredible deal on an electric shaver on Amazon. $18.95 for a $259 Braun electric shaver. They sent me a notice that they were sold out and refunded my money....... and yes..... a couple of days later, I received the shaver. 
Sometimes things just slip by and I think they expect stuff like that to happen.


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Talk about the deal of the century, that Omega! hope that happens to me someday



Ticktocker said:


> Never give up on the "sold out" Deals on Amazon. 5 or 6 years ago I found an Omega Seamaster on Amazon that was priced at $99.95. Yes..... a 41mm automatic Omega Seamaster for under $100. Not my favorite style of Omega but how could I pass it up at that price? I bought it in a heart beat. The next day Amazon sent me notice that the price was a mistake and refunded me my $99.95. Two days later I received a brand spanking new blue dial Omega Seamster. I had ordered a black dial but I wasn't about to return it or complain. I felt that I should let them know but my evil half made me wait for them to contact me. They never did.
> Another time I ordered an incredible deal on an electric shaver on Amazon. $18.95 for a $259 Braun electric shaver. They sent me a notice that they were sold out and refunded my money....... and yes..... a couple of days later, I received the shaver.
> Sometimes things just slip by and I think they expect stuff like that to happen.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Ticktocker said:


> Never give up on the "sold out" Deals on Amazon. 5 or 6 years ago I found an Omega Seamaster on Amazon that was priced at $99.95. Yes..... a 41mm automatic Omega Seamaster for under $100. Not my favorite style of Omega but how could I pass it up at that price? I bought it in a heart beat. The next day Amazon sent me notice that the price was a mistake and refunded me my $99.95. Two days later I received a brand spanking new blue dial Omega Seamster. I had ordered a black dial but I wasn't about to return it or complain. I felt that I should let them know but my evil half made me wait for them to contact me. They never did.
> Another time I ordered an incredible deal on an electric shaver on Amazon. $18.95 for a $259 Braun electric shaver. They sent me a notice that they were sold out and refunded my money....... and yes..... a couple of days later, I received the shaver.
> Sometimes things just slip by and I think they expect stuff like that to happen.


Wow, great story!! You were quite lucky for sure!

Only similar thing that happened to me was back in my teens, I spotted a brand new NES videogame release priced at 9.95$ on a shelf while all the other same carts were 69.95$. I had a 20$ in my pocket so I tried my luck and after a heated debate, the manager let me keep it for 9.95$. I was about 15 years old and I felt like I won the lottery!

It was a big chain store and not a mom&pop type of shop so I did not felt too bad about it!

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Amazon

QUOTE=Recoil Rob;27893346]I hope their copy writer is getting paid for overtime....

"


 Long before performance watches and timepieces were in fashion for men or ladies, Alexander was being taught by the famous professional philosopher Aristotle. Intelligent and extremely well read at the time, he defined sleek charisma. He left a bold legacy, including 20 cities that bore his name. Alexander is iconic, a leader against which a collection of future military leaders would aspire. Modern high tech army and sports academies still teach his colorful analog strategies & tactics. 
 The Alexander brand dress watch was born of the legacy created by the crown Emperor - to be the top wristwatch, the best watch in the world, the finest luxury timepiece at a discount price. These award-winning best-reviewed luxury watches exude superior resiliency and long-lasting quality, much like their namesake. The well-crafted watch displays the best of luxury Swiss watchmaking heritage in a traditional modern Swiss luxury brand. They are designed to follow the Geneva tradition. 
 Constructed with a dressy signature, they are a bold statement in the world of wrist watch fashion. The Alexander brand stresses quality workmanship and takes pride in its quest to continuously design, develop, manufacture and assemble luxury timepieces that include the finest watches. Alexander watches are Swiss made with the best new materials. They range from pretty to sporty, divers to classy, and are compared to the finest luxury high end brands like Rolex, Tag Heuer, Omega and Tissot." 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Store display Oris moonphase for $879 at WoW, or $740 after BeFrugal cashback and rebate:
http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...ather-and-dial-oris-0158176274364-0752076f-sd


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Daniel57 said:


> Lake House Leathers is having another sale. American made one piece straps for $10, two piece straps (also minimalist wallets) for $15. Everything is fairly casually styled, but it's all quality materials and construction. Excellent customer service as well.
> 
> Featured Products


I had a great experience with Matt, from the Lake House Leathers: he stood behind the straps he crafted, and made me a loyal customer.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Just make sure you use the words "price" and "mistake" somewhere in your Slickdeals post, but not together.  Example: "You guys made a big mistake not buying an Eterna for this price."


It actually was, if an error at all, that the discount was too high. Much different than a pricing error although that directly affected the end price. And Amazon and UPS say mine shipped today.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Guys, can you please tell what time this deal with Vaughan will be on in Amazon, it says for me 9:15 PM, my amazon shipping address is in Delaware, an I'm in Russia. Can't get how they calculate the time.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Guys, can you please tell what time this deal with Vaughan will be on in Amazon, it says for me 9:15 PM, my amazon shipping address is in Delaware, an I'm in Russia. Can't get how they calculate the time.


Depends on your location, but 9:15pm seems right. ( Amazon takes time difference into account).


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

realRyan said:


> When you go to todays deals, on the left there will be a menu column, "Department" and then below that "Deal Type". Under deal type it will say lightning deals.


I don't see this when I click on departments. Help please.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ilikefishes said:


> realRyan said:
> 
> 
> > When you go to todays deals, on the left there will be a menu column, "Department" and then below that "Deal Type". Under deal type it will say lightning deals.
> ...


Looks like you're on your phone? If you're using the Amazon app, hit the 3 stack lines menu button on the top left and select Today's Deals.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Barry S said:


> *WILL LIGHTNING STRIKE TWICE???*
> 
> Get ready for Eterna-mania round 2!!
> 
> ...


On the contrary, I think they'll try to make up for the blunder yesterday and price this 600-700 dollars more than they intended to, not that it will generate them the sales they want but....

By the way, I think Perfect timing is the other name for Gemnation, not that it matters ...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Wow, great story!! You were quite lucky for sure!
> 
> Only similar thing that happened to me was back in my teens, I spotted a brand new NES videogame release priced at 9.95$ on a shelf while all the other same carts were 69.95$. I had a 20$ in my pocket so I tried my luck and after a heated debate, the manager let me keep it for 9.95$. I was about 15 years old and I felt like I won the lottery!
> 
> ...


I love hearing stories like this. It reminds me of this guy's lucky story.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> Looks like you're on your phone? If you're using the Amazon app, hit the 3 stack lines menu button on the top left and select Today's Deals.


No, I am using my computer.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> I love hearing stories like this. It reminds me of this guy's lucky story.


Speaking of lucky stories (scroll down to "lucky bastard of the month)...


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

The question I'm asking myself before going to bed is, if the Vaughan isn't at $79.99, at what price would I cease to pull the trigger?


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

ilikefishes said:


> No, I am using my computer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Click on 'todays deals' from the home page, now on the left, in the column of links is 'lightning deals", you can then narrow by category, choose 'Mens Watches'


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I was browsing through the lightning deals and stumbled upon this beauty:

Amazon.com: JBW Men's JB-6213-B "Jet Setter" Black Ion Five Time Zone Diamond Watch: JBW: Watches









To add insult to injury, they advertise this as a "Men's" watch...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Wow, great story!! *You were quite lucky for sure!*
> 
> Only similar thing that happened to me was back in my teens, I spotted a brand new NES videogame release priced at 9.95$ on a shelf while all the other same carts were 69.95$. I had a 20$ in my pocket so I tried my luck and after a heated debate, the manager let me keep it for 9.95$. I was about 15 years old and I felt like I won the lottery!
> 
> ...


Edison defined luck:

When preparation meets with opportunity.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Lowest price I've seen on this model!*

*Kassaw K802 * (Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage) *$65.80 w/free shipping Ali Express
*Stainless steel, sapphire, 300M WR, automatic, exhibition back (choices of bracelet or leather, black or silver face, with or without rose gold accents on dial)
*
Forum Member Review: *https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/kassaw-hour-vision-2154010.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thedius said:


> I was browsing through the lightning deals and stumbled upon this beauty:
> 
> Amazon.com: JBW Men's JB-6213-B "Jet Setter" Black Ion Five Time Zone Diamond Watch: JBW: Watches
> 
> ...


Why is that strange? Elvis, Liberace, Siegfried and Roy ... I can think of a few men who might wear that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamo22 said:


> The question I'm asking myself before going to bed is, if the Vaughan isn't at $79.99, at what price would I cease to pull the trigger?


I'm going to be rational and be willing to pay up to $149.99.... but not a penny more!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Link will not open.



HoustonReal said:


> *Lowest price I've seen on this model!*
> 
> *Kassaw K802 * (Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage) *$65.80 w/free shipping Ali Express
> *Stainless steel, sapphire, 300M WR, automatic, exhibition back (choices of bracelet or leather, black or silver face, with or without rose gold accents on dial)
> ...


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Edison defined luck:
> 
> When preparation meets with opportunity.


I hate to nitpick. It was actually Seneca the philosopher that said this.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilby (May 22, 2012)

Wow I can't even believe the deal some of you got on those Eterna's! Congrats to all who were lucky enough to grab one it seems like a great watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

cpl said:


> That's insane!
> 
> Also a 12 slot for $19.99
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











I need a few. 
Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

rwe416 said:


> Link will not open.


Believe that's because the forum software censored the name of the website. Example: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/www..........s.com
You gotta replace the ...... with the actual name: www. ali express . com (no spaces)

Or try this KASSAW K802 Geneva Watch Switzerland double calendar Automatic Mens watch waterproof Mens hollow mechanical relogio masculino-in Casual Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## eduardo.bispo (Mar 20, 2015)

Just got my brand new kontiki resized. Loving it so far!!
Thanks for everything guys!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ilikefishes said:


> I hate to nitpick. It was actually Seneca the philosopher that said this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Edison taking credit for other people's work? Absurd! ;-):-d


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Just saw a Eterna Pulsometer listed for $975


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> Just saw a Eterna Pulsometer listed for $975


I don't think that's one of the 'give-aways' though, it's been used.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

AAddict said:


> Click on 'todays deals' from the home page, now on the left, in the column of links is 'lightning deals", you can then narrow by category, choose 'Mens Watches'


Okay, like many of you, I'm sitting on the Amazon lightning deals page. The current price of the Vaughan is $5245. Any guesses for the prime deal? 
My prediction: $1999 (and a lot of stress for nothing).


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Okay, like many of you, I'm sitting on the Amazon lightning deals page. The current price of the Vaughan is $5245. Any guesses for the prime deal?
> My prediction: $1999 (and a lot of stress for nothing).


$1,279.99 and it instantly had a "Wait list".

Looks like there was only 1 available as well.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Looks like the Vaughan is $1279.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Eterna deal for Prime users was $1280. Bit of a let down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Okay, like many of you, I'm sitting on the Amazon lightning deals page. The current price of the Vaughan is $5245. Any guesses for the prime deal?
> My prediction: $1999 (and a lot of stress for nothing).


Yeah. $1279. And within a second, the watch was 100% claimed and the waitlist was full. 
Thanks for getting my hopes up, Amazon...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

We all got punk'd! Hope nobody REALLY went into work late over this, LOL!


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Eterna deal for Prime users was $1280. Bit of a let down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


It still took approximately 5 seconds for the wait list to get full.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

$1279.99 for the Eterna Vaughan and literally 2 seconds after the sale started it was sold out and the waitlist was full.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

thechin said:


> I don't think that's one of the 'give-aways' though, it's been used.


Taken out of the box and worn for a few hours........


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Very glad i didn't sign up for Prime now! I would have cancelled before 30 days was up anyway... $99..geezuz.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> $1,279.99 and it instantly had a "Wait list".
> 
> Looks like there was only 1 available as well.


What, it's not $127.99 ?? I'm out ....


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Okay, like many of you, I'm sitting on the Amazon lightning deals page. The current price of the Vaughan is $5245. Any guesses for the prime deal?
> My prediction: $1999 (and a lot of stress for nothing).


It is $1399 at Gemnation already. $1279 isn't much better than you'd do with the standard rebate from Befrugal. Add a coupon in and you're beating the Amazon deal.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Still, the Alexander Statesman and Victorinox deals coming up in 2:45 mins.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I was poised, but never even got the add it to cart button. Crap price anyway. Oh well. Wonder if anyone lost their job from yesterday's screw-up.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Though I gotta admit, it was kinda fun getting the "pre-drop" jitters as the counter ticked down...

...I guess it's true, lightning rarely strikes the same place twice.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Didn't get it, so it is sold out for 1299$? Does anybody need it for that price? It was much cheaper at joma!
And it seems like it is fullfiled by WoW


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Not sure how this "waitlist" works, but I got the same thing on my screen. Oh well, $1279.99 was not going to make me "buy it now" anyway. Makes the deal we got on the Pulsometer that much better. Like 1200 times better. This one was offered by WOW apparently. Congrats to all who got in on the previous deal. I have never been so lucky myself. I should have bought a lottery ticket that same day.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WoW has it at $1,399.00 and code SPRING125 takes it down to $1,274.99









Men's Vaughan Automatic Brown Genuine Alligator White Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> We all got punk'd! Hope nobody REALLY went into work late over this, LOL!


LOL I did. Well, technically I don't have a time I have to be at work but I did delay my normal routine a half hour for this "deal". Oh well. Onto the next deal!!!



RidingDonkeys said:


> It is $1399 at Gemnation already. $1279 isn't much better than you'd do with the standard rebate from Befrugal. Add a coupon in and you're beating the Amazon deal.


It kinda makes me wonder if someone just rushed the order through without thinking if it was actually a deal or not. Now they've got a $1300 watch that they paid basically market value for. Yikes.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

At least I don't feel like a chump for buying it from Joma.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Why is that strange? Elvis, Liberace, Siegfried and Roy ... I can think of a few men who might wear that.


Anybody alive?? ;-)


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)

I can now, with a clear mind, resume hunting for actual bargains -- as opposing to being depressed over failing to take advantage of a price mistake. At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> At least I don't feel like a chump for buying it from Joma.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


How much was it at Joma, strap or bracelet ?


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Anybody alive?? ;-)


I'm going to go out on a limb here and take a shot, but I would bet cash money "buy it now" this guy would wear one.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NOT A DEAL

Another update in the Alpina saga. I called Jomashop and they never emailed me like they said they would. I tried to email them but their form said my order number didn't exist. So I just put the order number in the email. I still haven't heard back from them. This was a few days ago I emailed them. 

The worst part is that they already charged my card for the purchase.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Movado Master Black on WoW.

Use Code EXTRA50 to bring it down to 499,99 and 8% cb to a final of 460,-. Not my style but a very good price for this watch:

Men's Master Automatic Black Rubber Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> We all got punk'd! Hope nobody REALLY went into work late over this, LOL!


No one got punked. The deal wasn't as good as the Pulsometer sale -- and that's usually how it goes. And if you went into work late just because of some Amazon deal, then you have a priority-setting problem.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Barry S said:


> Anybody alive?? ;-)


Kanye?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The Bulova 96A102 has been on my distant radar for sometime now. Today I saw a pic (kubby) in the WRUW thread and it got me looking for it again. Of course now they are not too easy to find. In my search I ran across the Bulova made for J.Crew. Has a similar look to the 96A102 with some variation the biggest of which is the white dial. I have too many black dial watches as it is and I have been trying to get some white in there. I have pretty much left the quartz world however I like the look of this. Decided to buy and check it out. Worst case scenario it goes back to a local J.Crew store.

Retail is $199 (way too high imo), on sale for $179 (still way too high imo) and they have a %30 code TIMETOSHOP which makes it about $125 before tax.

https://www.jcrew.com/browse/single...534374302060061&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=lfL9RUC

Pic from the webs









Still interested in the 96A102. If anyone runs across one please let me know. Only other affordable options with this style that I know of are the Parnis versions which are bigger then I would like.

Edit: posted 2 pics by mistake and for some reason the second does not show up for me to delete when I try to edit.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> No one got punked. The deal wasn't as good as the Pulsometer sale -- and that's usually how it goes. And if you went into work late just because of some Amazon deal, then you have a priority-setting problem.


I took a whole day off work yesterday just to sign for the Pulsometer. I have 5 personal days each year, so I prioritized and made an executive decision. Plus I got the bushes along my sidewalk trimmed while waiting on UPS, so it was a wash.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> No one got punked. The deal wasn't as good as the Pulsometer sale -- and that's usually how it goes. And if you went into work late just because of some Amazon deal, then you have a priority-setting problem.


Someone sounds a little bit angry this morning.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

The pulsometer was a ( intentional vs accidental ) marketing ploy. I am sure the traffic to Amazon Lightning deals doubled, thanks to the "price mistake".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

You should check out Manchester Watch Works for an automatic very similar to that.
Although the white dial version isn't quite the same...
TRENCH WATCHES (In stock now)



mplsabdulllah said:


> The Bulova 96A102 has been on my distant radar for sometime now. Today I saw a pic (kubby) in the WRUW thread and it got me looking for it again. Of course now they are not too easy to find. In my search I ran across the Bulova made for J.Crew. Has a similar look to the 96A102 with some variation the biggest of which is the white dial. I have too many black dial watches as it is and I have been trying to get some white in there. I have pretty much left the quartz world however I like the look of this. Decided to buy and check it out. Worst case scenario it goes back to a local J.Crew store.
> 
> Retail is $199 (way too high imo), on sale for $179 (still way too high imo) and they have a %30 code TIMETOSHOP which makes it about $125 before tax.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

mplsabdulllah said:


> The Bulova 96A102 has been on my distant radar for sometime now. Today I saw a pic (kubby) in the WRUW thread and it got me looking for it again. Of course now they are not too easy to find. In my search I ran across the Bulova made for J.Crew. Has a similar look to the 96A102 with some variation the biggest of which is the white dial. I have too many black dial watches as it is and I have been trying to get some white in there. I have pretty much left the quartz world however I like the look of this. Decided to buy and check it out. Worst case scenario it goes back to a local J.Crew store.
> 
> Retail is $199 (way too high imo), on sale for $179 (still way too high imo) and they have a %30 code TIMETOSHOP which makes it about $125 before tax.
> 
> ...


Nice design. At 38mm, a bit too small I think.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> The Bulova 96A102 has been on my distant radar for sometime now. Today I saw a pic (kubby) in the WRUW thread and it got me looking for it again. Of course now they are not too easy to find. In my search I ran across the Bulova made for J.Crew. Has a similar look to the 96A102 with some variation the biggest of which is the white dial. I have too many black dial watches as it is and I have been trying to get some white in there. I have pretty much left the quartz world however I like the look of this. Decided to buy and check it out. Worst case scenario it goes back to a local J.Crew store.
> 
> Retail is $199 (way too high imo), on sale for $179 (still way too high imo) and they have a %30 code TIMETOSHOP which makes it about $125 before tax.
> 
> ...


That's a good-looking watch, is that mineral crystal or Sapphire?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

velvet396 said:


> You should check out Manchester Watch Works for an automatic very similar to that.
> Although the white dial version isn't quite the same...
> TRENCH WATCHES (In stock now)


Thank you for the suggestion. Those are nice however they do not quite scratch the itch the Bulova 96A102 started. Quality wise those are better however the look just is not quite right to me. 



NYAndrew said:


> Nice design. At 38mm, a bit too small I think.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


I'm also a little apprehensive about the size. My sarb017 is the smallest watch I own and while I do love it and could not really imagine it bigger I really do not want another watch that small. 40mm is smallest I have settled on. However my curiosity dictates I had to try this J.Crew watch. Again worst case scenario I return it during a trip to the mall.



valuewatchguy said:


> That's a good-looking watch, is that mineral crystal or Sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Fairly certain it is mineral sir. Quartz, mineral, size.... All negatives however I really like the look and I just had to see it in the flesh. lol


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> No one got punked. The deal wasn't as good as the Pulsometer sale -- and that's usually how it goes. And if you went into work late just because of some Amazon deal, then you have a priority-setting problem.


This...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> Someone sounds a little bit angry this morning.


How can I be angry while wearing these beauties?















Perhaps you are speaking for yourself.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> This...


Projection. Dear projection. I don't know you.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like some people got serrrrrrrvved. 




Sorry guys, bored at work and couldn't help it. I know how tense things can get here and I dont want to get things started. Now Ill pass the share stick so we can continue the group therapy. ;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Back to deals...

Maratac SR-3 at Massdrop currently at $285.

I know that's lower than list, but it's also perhaps an opportunity for non-US buyers to get their hands on this watch. I don't have a non-referral link, sorry.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The pulsometer was a ( intentional vs accidental ) marketing ploy. I am sure the traffic to Amazon Lightning deals doubled, thanks to the "price mistake".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it was a mistake. Did you see Bloomberg this week?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> Back to deals...
> 
> Maratac SR-3 at Massdrop currently at $285.
> 
> I know that's lower than list, but it's also perhaps an opportunity for non-US buyers to get their hands on this watch. I don't have a non-referral link, sorry.


Here's a non-referral link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-sr-3-watch


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The pulsometer was a ( intentional vs accidental ) marketing ploy. I am sure the traffic to Amazon Lightning deals doubled, thanks to the "price mistake".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we tend to overestimate the importance of a watch deal (and a very specialized one at that, this wasn't something as common as a Rolex submariner) for the general public. I don't think Amazon noticed any traffic change due to this deal, after all, how many of us crazy WUS members do you think are out there?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rwe416 said:


> Link will not open.


Because WUS blocks most Chinese based commerce sites, you need to replace the domain name section (www..........s.com) with *www. ali express .com* (no spaces)


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I don't think it was a mistake. Did you see Bloomberg this week?
> 
> View attachment 7713306


This is pure gold man


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Can anyone access the Eterna Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch  on Amazon? I think it's a lightning deal but .... 01:30 has passed here in the east - I see it at about $1600... but can't see the lightning deal yet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Anybody alive?? ;-)


 Last time I checked, *Siegfried and Roy* are still alive.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Last time I checked, *Siegfried and Roy* are still alive.


 Yeah, but that tiger is bound to succeed eventually.


----------



## rdpink (Jun 17, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Can anyone access the Eterna Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch  on Amazon? I think it's a lightning deal but .... 01:30 has passed here in the east - I see it at about $1600... but can't see the lightning deal yet.


It's probably tomorrow at 1:30pm est


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Can anyone access the Eterna Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch  on Amazon? I think it's a lightning deal but .... 01:30 has passed here in the east - I see it at about $1600... but can't see the lightning deal yet.


I think that came up after 1pm today, so I'm guessing it means 1pm tomorrow.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

rdpink said:


> It's probably tomorrow at 1:30pm est





jisham said:


> I think that came up after 1pm today, so I'm guessing it means 1pm tomorrow.


Thanks ! Might just be a Prime early access deal anyway...not Lightning. Worth looking out for though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> Can anyone access the Eterna Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch  on Amazon? I think it's a lightning deal but .... 01:30 has passed here in the east - I see it at about $1600... but can't see the lightning deal yet.


I can see the one that's on my wrist right now. If Amazon has it for under $1000, buy it!


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Thanks ! Might just be a Prime early access deal anyway...not Lightning. Worth looking out for though.


Just checked. It is a Lightning Deal with Prime Early Access starting Friday at 1 pm Eastern time.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

ilikefishes said:


> I hate to nitpick. It was actually Seneca the philosopher that said this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


pretty sure Edison popularized it :-d


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

briburt said:


> Just checked. It is a Lightning Deal with Prime Early Access starting Friday at 1 pm Eastern time.


Thanks.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

The Eterna Tangaroa was out of stock in Joma since the Kontiki frenzy but today I noticed this:









It now says to contact them for availability, so who knows, maybe some of you will get lucky 

Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chrono Automatic Men's Watch 2949.41.46.1261 - Tangaroa - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Today's deal is a bit unorthadox but I think that it goes along in the spirit of owning a watch collection.

All one needs to do is go to the f90 thread and see, every week, the endless list of stolen watches reported. It is a shame, but, had many taken better precautions, they might still have their watch.

We just moved into a new home and we are remodeling - I don't want to have the home alarm installed until we have the renovations done as everything will have to be moved again. Was thinking of a temporary system and I looked online for a wifi cam that had alerts. I read a few articles and it seems there are a few apps that let you turn old smart phones into alarm systems. We also needed a new baby monitor and after 2 days of fruitless research, I think I struck paydirt with the *Presence app*:









In a nutshell: I downloaded the app to my current iPhone and then to an old iPhone 4 that won't get cellular service but the wifi still works. I fired up both phones, put the iPhone 4 in a tripod clamp and aimed it across the living room.

I can get real time video feed from inside the house when I'm away and if any motion is sensed by the phone in the house while I'm away, it sets off an alarm and sends me an alert that there is some movement in the house. I gave it a try and it worked pretty good - I got the alert, opened the app and I could see my family in the house.

When you're in "home" mode, it works like a baby monitor. When you're in "away" mode, it alarms you if there is movement in the house. Also, you can set it so that when you leave home, it automatically changes your status to away and arms the alarm.









If the alarm is triggered, video from the iPhone is beamed up to the cloud so that even if the phone is smashed or stolen, you have a record of who broke in. Put your local PD on speed dial and it acts just like having ADT or Brinks.

I have to say, I'm pretty impressed with the system.

Who doesn't have an old iPhone or Android device laying around?

Free app

Free alarm

On holiday and your watches are in your hotel room? Set up 2nd phone to monitor your room. If you're expecting the maid, leave it on "home" mode & she's being recorded. If you have the "do not disturb" sign out, put it on "away" and you'll have an audible alarm if someone (anyone with a passkey looking to steal) comes in and you'll get an alert to your phone.

For those not inclined to pay for monthly alarm service + those who are on holiday with watches, I can't think of a better way to add an extra boundary between a thief and your watch collection.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> The Eterna Tangaroa was out of stock in Joma since the Kontiki frenzy but today I noticed this:
> 
> View attachment 7714890
> 
> ...


Order sent, now to wait...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> How can I be angry while wearing these beauties?
> View attachment 7712674
> 
> View attachment 7712650
> ...


I'm not angry in the least bit, as a matter of fact I also got one of the kontiki's when they were on "fire sale"...so if you were trying to "rub it in my face"....you failed.

Like I said...it was you that had an "angry" response when someone made light of that SINGLE watch available on the lightning deal this morning.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Silver dial, brown alligator deployment Eterna Madison is $999 at TheWatchery:

Eterna 7711.41.31.1178 Watches,Men's Madison Mechanical Brown Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Mechanical Watches

There's 10% BeFrugal rebate makes it $900, but I couldn't get any of the $ off coupons to work.

I have the black dial version and it's simply spectacular.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

JR black dial aquascope on bracelet for $799... better than Black Friday. Love my blue dial so I thought I'd spread the love....


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

"RMNSAVENOW" takes 10% ($100) off, but using it *may* invalidate the cashback. Still, it's better to get 10% off now than 3 months from now.

Now if only they found one more open-box Madison Eight Day to throw up on the website.... 



YellowBullet said:


> Silver dial, brown alligator deployment Eterna Madison is $999 at TheWatchery:
> 
> Eterna 7711.41.31.1178 Watches,Men's Madison Mechanical Brown Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Mechanical Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

It's back, and it's spectacular. Eterna Vaughan Big Date, charcoal dial, bracelet is $1099 - 10% off coupon "RMNSAVENOW" = *$989.99 *at The Watchery. 
http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=271621









If only I wasn't tapped out from buying a Kontiki chronograph, an Oris Atelier, and an Eterna Adventic, I'd be all over this. And I can't even put the Kontiki on F29 yet.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

rkubosumi said:


> JR black dial aquascope on bracelet for $799... better than Black Friday. Love my blue dial so I thought I'd spread the love....
> 
> View attachment 7715330


I can't seem to get that Coupon code to work.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Maybe some of the GM's with better cashback will get some, I'll wait for that and a bracelet on a gray face.



thedius said:


> The Eterna Tangaroa was out of stock in Joma since the Kontiki frenzy but today I noticed this:
> 
> View attachment 7714890
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> I'm not angry in the least bit, as a matter of fact I also got one of the kontiki's when they were on "fire sale"...so if you were trying to "rub it in my face"....you failed.
> 
> Like I said...it was you that had an "angry" response when someone made light of that SINGLE watch available on the lightning deal this morning.


Someone help me decide which popcorn flavor to make.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chrono, Model 96B183, for $190 at Jet if you can use the 15% off coupon code for first-timers, 15NOW.

https://jet.com/product/detail/72ba...155758433340&gclid=CNia2ebQ_csCFQIcaQodOFEJGQ

And on eBay, "WatchesHalfPrice" has the same watches but "Bulova Authorized Factory Refurbished with Warranty" for $166.75. Not sure how much of a dice-roll that is, but that's a helluva price for this watch.

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B183 Precisionist Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

.........s has a special on Seagull military watches. You can save extra if you go through their app. Just search seagull military watch and it should come up. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Someone help me decide which popcorn flavor to make.


The "I don't envy the mods" flavour perhaps?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Odeen said:


> It's back, and it's spectacular. Eterna Vaughan Big Date, charcoal dial, bracelet is $1099 - 10% off coupon "RMNSAVENOW" = *$989.99 *at The Watchery.
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=271621
> 
> 
> ...


SPRINGLUX125 doesn't work on that watch? Anyone know why?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Touch of Modern has Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph (bracelet or leather) for $899 or Freelancer Date for $549. 

Can't link yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmc82 (Mar 1, 2012)

OvrSteer said:


> Back to deals...
> 
> Maratac SR-3 at Massdrop currently at $285.
> 
> I know that's lower than list, but it's also perhaps an opportunity for non-US buyers to get their hands on this watch. I don't have a non-referral link, sorry.


Just signed up to Massdrop for this watch. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> SPRINGLUX125 doesn't work on that watch? Anyone know why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For starters, it's a penny short of qualifying for SPRINGLUX125.  Secondly, either the SPRINGLUX coupons are gone, or they do not work for the two Eternas on flash sale.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> How can I be angry while wearing these beauties?
> View attachment 7712674
> 
> View attachment 7712650
> .


You wear two watches at once?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Back to deals...
> 
> Maratac SR-3 at Massdrop currently at $285.
> 
> I know that's lower than list, but it's also perhaps an opportunity for non-US buyers to get their hands on this watch. I don't have a non-referral link, sorry.


Very tempted by this watch... anyone have hands-on experience with it?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Very tempted by this watch... anyone have hands-on experience with it?


Discussion thread for the first run

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/maratac-sr-3-mid-diver-1740354.html


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chrono, Model 96B183, for $190 at Jet if you can use the 15% off coupon code for first-timers, 15NOW.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/72ba...155758433340&gclid=CNia2ebQ_csCFQIcaQodOFEJGQ
> 
> ...


Speaking of the Precisionist Wilton...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Hamilton Pan-Europe blue dial automatic for $679 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20' I have not seen it selling for less anywhere, ever.

Hamilton Pan Europ Day-Date Navy Blue Dial Automatic Men's Watch H35405741 - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wittyphrase said:


> Touch of Modern has Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph (bracelet or leather) for $899 or Freelancer Date for $549.
> 
> Can't link yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The titanium one seems to receive far more major discounts than the steel ones for some reason. This is the best price I've seen but I haven't been tracking it for very long.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Odeen said:


> For starters, it's a penny short of qualifying for SPRINGLUX125.  Secondly, either the SPRINGLUX coupons are gone, or they do not work for the two Eternas on flash sale.


I tried the coupons a few times, after adding the cheap glasses and confirm that they don't work.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm considering one of these Red Line chronos from WoW for its Porsche Design look. $39.99 and $36.79 after Be Frugal rebate.

As always, the red crown is ... regrettable.

Stealth Chrono Stainless Steel White Dial | World of Watches

Stealth Chrono Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches

Stealth Chrono Gunmetal Stainless Steel Grey Dial Black IP SS Case Yellow Accent | World of Watches

EDIT: I went ahead and got the white-dialed model, and went through Giving Assistant.org for the rebate, as they offer 15% cash back on Red Line models -- AND they pay you as little as $5.01, so you don't have to wait until you accumulate $25 in rebate money to get paid. The rebate took the price down to $33.99. Already ordered a black-with-red-stitching red rally racing strap for it too!


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

$107 for this Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph Men's Strap AT0200-05E at Jet.com. Use coupon code 15NOW for 15% off and then use BeFrugal's 2.5% cash back to get the price of just under $107 USD.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> Order sent, now to wait...


"Out of stock" now. No surprise there.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix PT6188-SS001-430 Watches,Men's Pontos Auto Chrono Black Genuine Crocodile Dark Blue Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
Maurice Lacroix PT6168-SS001-330 Watches,Men's Pontos Reserve De Marche Auto Black Gen. Leather & Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
Maurice Lacroix LC6058-SS001-332 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
Maurice Lacroix LC6358-SS001-33E Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Black Gen. Leather and DIal SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
Maurice Lacroix LC6088-SS001130 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Brown Gen. Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
Maurice Lacroix LC6088-SS001330 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches

Nice ML deals for a good price


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9
$399.99

Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Perhaps not to everyone's taste but a 43mm Ball for $850 less cashback from Gemnation ain't bad at all:










Ball Fireman Santa Fe DLC Limited Edition Mens Watch Model: NM3098C-L3J-BKGR


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> Can anyone access the Eterna Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch  on Amazon? I think it's a lightning deal but .... 01:30 has passed here in the east - I see it at about $1600... but can't see the lightning deal yet.


Just in case someone didn't notice, this is a SINGLE-pusher chronograph. The other Eternas on sale are normal dual-pusher chronos. I suppose it's debatable which one is better, but single-pushers are normally much more expensive. Check what Christopher Ward charges for 7750 watches that they converted to single pushers.

Upscaletime has the Glycine Airman 7 for $1799. Very cool design.
Glycine Airman 7 Black Automatic Men's Watch 3919.19

<Moderator Edit: Keep sales in the proper forum>


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

colgex said:


> Nice ML deals for a good price


Those seem to be perpetually on sale!

I wish some of the auto moonphase chronos would come up


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> What watches are those, apart from the Kontiki ?


I don't have any Kontikis. It was tough, but I had to let mine go. I missed the recent sales. I have some other watches in the sales forum, and I'll probably add others. I might let one more of my CW's go.

The Watchery has a couple other decent deals:

The Alpina 4 Chrono is back for $1099 before coupons and cash back.
Alpina AL-860B5AQ6 Watches,Men's Alpiner 4 Automatic Chrono Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SS, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches

Porsche Design (made by Eterna) carbon fiber chronograph for $799 before coupons and cash back.
Porsche Design 6360-43-04-1254 Watches,Men's Flat 6 Auto Chrono Black Rubber Carbon Fiber Dial Black IP SS, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Odeen said:


> It's back, and it's spectacular. Eterna Vaughan Big Date, charcoal dial, bracelet is $1099 - 10% off coupon "RMNSAVENOW" = *$989.99 *at The Watchery.
> http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=271621
> 
> 
> ...


Superb piece. The gator strap is also excellent quality.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Not an Eterna-like smoking deal but $799 for this beauty is a deal:










https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...splay-swiss-automatic-silver-watch.html#img-0


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A few Bulova deals on Ebay Daily Deals. The Sea King looks especially nice.
Precisionist for $99.
Bulova Men&apos;s 97B110 Precisionist Rose Tone Brown Leather Watch | eBay

Marine Star Auto for $115.
Bulova Men&apos;s 98B209 Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Black Rubber Band | eBay

Sea King 300M 262kHz $183.
Bulova Men&apos;s 98B242 Sea King Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> A few Bulova deals on Ebay Daily Deals. The Sea King looks especially nice.
> Precisionist for $99.
> Bulova Men&apos;s 97B110 Precisionist Rose Tone Brown Leather Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Note, those are refurbished.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> jaeva said:
> 
> 
> > Very tempted by this watch... anyone have hands-on experience with it?
> ...


It's excellent. Well built, simple, and solid. Go for it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GtrainG said:


> Note, those are refurbished.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


True. Still decent prices. From the item description:

"*Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the ?manufacturer refurbished? condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy. "*


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

How long does it take for world of watches to ship out orders? I bought a watch and the site never asked me to create a login. So how do I track my order?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Another refurbished Bulova with a factory warranty on Ebay for only $139.99. 

Bulova Men's 98B224 Precisionist Stainless Steel Black & Blue Dial Watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Oranges said:


> How long does it take for world of watches to ship out orders? I bought a watch and the site never asked me to create a login. So how do I track my order?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chat or call during business hours to get tracking number. They stopped emailing shipping confirmations a few months ago.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> View attachment 7718898


I hear they're good


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

taike said:


> Chat or call during business hours to get tracking number. They stopped emailing shipping confirmations a few months ago.


Lol wth companies do that? Thanks for the reply. I will give them a call.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

toucan said:


> Another refurbished Bulova with a factory warranty on Ebay for only $139.99.
> 
> Bulova Men's 98B224 Precisionist Stainless Steel Black & Blue Dial Watch
> 
> View attachment 7718402


A great watch, the Big Blue.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

toucan said:


> Another refurbished Bulova with a factory warranty on Ebay for only $139.99.
> 
> Bulova Men's 98B224 Precisionist Stainless Steel Black & Blue Dial Watch


Make sure to check the dimensions on the Precisionists before ordering. Some of them are huge in person. This one says it is 48mm wide and 13.5mm thick. I can do 45mm depending on the watch design, but that's about my limit.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Make sure to check the dimensions on the Precisionists before ordering. Some of them are huge in person. This one says it is 48mm wide and 13.5mm thick. I can do 45mm depending on the watch design, but that's about my limit.


The Big Blue doesn't wear nearly as large as the dimensions. In fact, it will fit comfortably on this 7" wrist with no overhang. The lugs are also curved and short, so it will fit nicely on the wrist and under shirt cuffs. Incredibly light on the wrist to boot; after all, it is just a three-hander with 300m water resistance for swimming and diving.

As with so many things, it's not diameter that matters, but design of the watch (as well as lug-to-lug) that makes the difference. You will be fine.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Hamilton Pan-Europe blue dial automatic for $679 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20' I have not seen it selling for less anywhere, ever.
> 
> Hamilton Pan Europ Day-Date Navy Blue Dial Automatic Men's Watch H35405741 - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Except for your own post on 2/23!



WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Pan Europe automatic blue dial at Area Trend, $628.68 after the iConsumer rebate.
> 
> That beats the next-closest, Jomashop, by $100 and is the lowest price I ever recall on a Pan Europe.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/hamilton-h35405741-watch-1681943452.aspx


Yeah.. I did not catch the Area trend one, so I got mine pre owned but near perfect condition for $585.


----------



## rdpink (Jun 17, 2015)

Long Island Watch has a $10 off coupon code for the new Mako II and Ray II models.
Code is Dive10, which makes the Mako on bracelet 170 and the Ray on bracelet 175

Orient Mako Black Dial Automatic Dive Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #AA02001B
Orient Ray II Blue Dial Automatic Dive Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #AA02005D


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Massdrop _finally _has relisted the WOLF "Windsor" Watch Box. I got one for 10 watches about 6 months ago and now, thanks to you guys, I need another one :roll:

Anyway, the quality of this box is EXCELLENT and it is the only box I've seen so far in this price range that keeps the watches "tucked in" instead of floating around in the box.

Many options available as well.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-10-piece-watch-box









A word of warning though: If you are ordering outside of the US be advised that Massdrop ships this via DHL economy so it will most probably go through Customs so keep that cost in mind as well. Even so however, some colors / configurations still cost less than buying locally.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

thedius said:


> Massdrop _finally _has relisted the WOLF "Windsor" Watch Box. I got one for 10 watches about 6 months ago and now, thanks to you guys, I need another one :roll:
> 
> Anyway, the quality of this box is EXCELLENT and it is the only box I've seen so far in this price range that keeps the watches "tucked in" instead of floating around in the box.
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate that Massdrop still does not have their act together for shipping outside of the US. $34.95 USD to ship a $70 watch box to Canada...in what universe does that make sense? They need to look at offering tracked and insured USPS parcel post for shipping to other countries.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ewatches has a sale on their in-house brands (Wow & Watchery brands). This is a very inexpensive route to get your hands on a Seiko NH35A movement (for modding purposes) for as low as $49.99 before any coupons or rebates.

Cheaper than using the Invicta 8926 for modding (though sourcing dials, bezels etc for the Red Line will be trickier than with the Invicta).

http://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?...&promotion_code=WMP15281032916115902105190863
http://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?...&promotion_code=WMP15281032916115902465190883


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> It's unfortunate that Massdrop still does not have their act together for shipping outside of the US. $34.95 USD to ship a $70 watch box to Canada...in what universe does that make sense? They need to look at offering tracked and insured USPS parcel post for shipping to other countries.


This is crazy shipping for Canada indeed. I wonder why, for Europe - Greece it is only $21.25. Doesn't make sense at all...


----------



## Cheddarhead (Apr 6, 2016)

rdpink said:


> Long Island Watch has a $10 off coupon code for the new Mako II and Ray II models.
> Code is Dive10, which makes the Mako on bracelet 170 and the Ray on bracelet 175


I really like the look of those ORIENT designs. Torn between these and the earlier Starfish models.

Anybody have feedback to offer on these?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Cheddarhead said:


> I really like the look of those ORIENT designs. Torn between these and the earlier Starfish models.
> 
> Anybody have feedback to offer on these?


I have a Mako USA which is very similar (Bezel and date pusher on mine)...while it's a very nice watch, I'd have perferred it to be a bit larger. It's roughly 41mm, I like them in the 44-46mm range (minus crown)

Orient hasn't said if they will have an "XL" version of the Mako II / Ray II.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Jomashop has the Hamilton Pan-Europe blue dial automatic for $679 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20' I have not seen it selling for less anywhere, ever.
> ...


I meant "without going the rebate route and waiting for the rest of your discount."

Great price on your pre-owned.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Is worldofwatches chat support functional??? I've been trying to chat with an agent for the past 2 hours. Waiting queue for eternity and disconnecting randomly.
Their email support suggested that I call their Cali number. The Cali agent forwarded me to their other phone support in FL.. Florida support says I should speak with Cali support...
For reference, I purchased using Amazon Payments, and it's failed to process my card so I just want to pay using PP or cc before my order is auto-cancelled.

Edit: Amazon Payments failed because my cc is international and not USA.
Paypal also rejected my payment for the same reason.
Can't ship to my forwarding address in USA using their international website interface because USA is not listed in shipment countries.
Endless loop. Guess I'll have to let this one go.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation is having a Grovana sale. They have some Swiss auto divers for $399 before any other coupons or cash back.
Grovana Watches at Gemnation.com

I recently sold an inexpensive watch to a buyer in Canada through Ebay Global Shipping and it was rejected at customs. The result was that the buyer got a refund and I kept the payment. That means Ebay effectively bought my watch. I wonder what they do with the items they end up with? Maybe they have a local warehouse auction?


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Gemnation has four types of Grovana automatic diver watches for sale as low as $399. Kind of rolex homage but the blue bezel one looks nice indeed.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Eterna Soleure is $1,199.99 on Amazon lightning deal.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

thedius said:


> This is crazy shipping for Canada indeed. I wonder why, for Europe - Greece it is only $21.25. Doesn't make sense at all...


Shipping to Canada from the US is crazy expensive.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Lots of fast trigger fingers for today's Eterna Lightning "deal". Until they realized it wasn't a deal at all!
It was up to 70% sold in a flash, now down to 50.

This watch has been down to 999.99 many times -- on sites with coupons and cash back.

Amazon.com: Eterna Men's 8340.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Moon Phase Chronograph Watch: Watches


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Lots of fast trigger fingers for today's Eterna Lightning "deal". Until they realized it wasn't a deal at all!
> It was up to 70% sold in a flash, now down to 50.
> 
> This watch has been down to 999.99 many times -- on sites with coupons and cash back.
> ...


Yeah, I was one of those fast fingers - put in in the cart the moment it went live... and then realized it was no $79.99 deal and dropped it....


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And now that the 15 minute shopping cart limit expired...


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Lots of fast trigger fingers for today's Eterna Lightning "deal". Until they realized it wasn't a deal at all!
> It was up to 70% sold in a flash, now down to 50.
> 
> This watch has been down to 999.99 many times -- on sites with coupons and cash back.
> ...


Now down to 10%. The only thing strange is how long it's taking to come down.

There's a Baume and Mercier deal too:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007EUZ5P4
but my wife didn't like the square shape.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Lots of fast trigger fingers for today's Eterna Lightning "deal". Until they realized it wasn't a deal at all!
> It was up to 70% sold in a flash, now down to 50.
> 
> This watch has been down to 999.99 many times -- on sites with coupons and cash back.
> ...


Already down to 10%.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Yeah, I was one of those fast fingers - put in in the cart the moment it went live... and then realized it was no $79.99 deal and dropped it....


And I had another window open ready to join Prime with one click, just in case!


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

boonh said:


> Gemnation has four types of Grovana automatic diver watches for sale as low as $399. Kind of rolex homage but the blue bezel one looks nice indeed.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> View attachment 7724242


Anyone have any experience with this Grovana diver? A friend with one has had accuracy issues in the past and found out that these actually have 26 jewel sw 200 calibers instead of the 25 jewel eta 2824 as advertised on the dial. I'm loving the look of the blue bezel but the supposed false advertising makes me hesitate on pulling the trigger.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Chamo22 said:


> Now down to 10%. The only thing strange is how long it's taking to come down.


People put it in the shopping cart -- when they don't check out after 15 minutes it becomes available again.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

boonh said:


> Gemnation has four types of Grovana automatic diver watches for sale as low as $399. Kind of rolex homage but the blue bezel one looks nice indeed.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> View attachment 7724242


It is a nice deal overall, but keep this in mind when buying: https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/grovana-coral-reef-diver-300m-94266.html


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Amazon has the Citizen BN0000-04H for $148.50. It's not an earth-shattering deal, but it's a good deal on a truly fantastic dive watch.

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN000...UTF8&qid=1460135863&sr=1-1&nodeID=14133509011


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Lots of fast trigger fingers for today's Eterna Lightning "deal". Until they realized it wasn't a deal at all!


Perhaps they want to buy one because they like it and it is still 76% off MSRP? And perhaps they have a real life and can't monitor every grey market and deal site 24/7.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Barry S said:


> People put it in the shopping cart -- when they don't check out after 15 minutes it becomes available again.


Now 5%  I was ready to jump in at $199.99...stupid decimal point


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Barry S said:


> People put it in the shopping cart -- when they don't check out after 15 minutes it becomes available again.


Most likely after the first deal there are people running scripts to add these to their carts and then decide if they want to buy or not. Mere mortals probably have no chance if another great deal comes along.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

All of you who are on the fence: I am pleasantly surprised with the quality of these Redline automatics, Japanese movement in stainless steel case and bracelet for $37 a piece ( yes I tuned down the red one with the rally strap, since the bracelet had too much bling to my taste, and I am working on the crown of the blue one: sanding it to remove color and give it texture).
I highly recommend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All of you who are on the fence: I am pleasantly surprised with the quality of these Redline automatics, Japanese movement in stainless steel case and bracelet for $37 a piece ( yes I tuned down the red one with the rally strap, since the bracelet had too much bling to my taste, and I am working on the crown of the blue one: sanding it to remove color and give it texture).
> I highly recommend!
> 
> 
> ...


Love the blue dial.

At $37.50 w/free shipping, I've been very pleased with mine.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All of you who are on the fence: I am pleasantly surprised with the quality of these Redline automatics, Japanese movement in stainless steel case and bracelet for $37 a piece ( yes I tuned down the red one with the rally strap, since the bracelet had too much bling to my taste, and I am working on the crown of the blue one: sanding it to remove color and give it texture).
> I highly recommend!
> 
> 
> ...


That red one looks great. I don't have an "in your face" red (orange, yellow, etc) dial yet. How's the lume, if any?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

matlobi said:


> That red one looks great. I don't have an "in your face" red (orange, yellow, etc) dial yet. How's the lume, if any?


The Lume is very bright on the hands, average for the hour markings.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Just finished sanding the crown









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Before and after ( or after and before to be correct)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has a number of watches in their flash sale that beat the competition by at least $50-$80 or more.

I'm digging this Tissot Sea-Touch ana-digi diver for $598.17. Ticks off a lot of boxes that I find hard to tick: Nice-looking white-diver, understated ana-digi, etc.

Be Frugal gives you a 3% rebate, too.

Tissot Sea-Touch Mens Watch T0264201103101


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

nachodaddy said:


> Love the blue dial.
> 
> At $37.50 w/free shipping, I've been very pleased with mine.


Did you add the black color to the numbers on the bezel?


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Northlander said:


> Perhaps they want to buy one because they like it and it is still 76% off MSRP? * And perhaps they have a real life and can't monitor every grey market and deal site 24/7*.


And why bother anyway when there are people like you willing to scoop all those deals up and then sell them on as a purely public service.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> The Big Blue doesn't wear nearly as large as the dimensions. In fact, it will fit comfortably on this 7" wrist with no overhang. The lugs are also curved and short, so it will fit nicely on the wrist and under shirt cuffs. Incredibly light on the wrist to boot; after all, it is just a three-hander with 300m water resistance for swimming and diving.
> 
> As with so many things, it's not diameter that matters, but design of the watch (as well as lug-to-lug) that makes the difference. You will be fine.


Not a chance on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Did you add the black color to the numbers on the bezel?


No, it was done at the factory.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

blue2fire said:


> And why bother anyway when there are people like you willing to scoop all those deals up and then sell them on as a purely public service.


Get over it. And stop these personal attacks because you're making a fool of yourself.

I bet you hate these guys as well.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Perhaps they want to buy one because they like it and it is still 76% off MSRP? And perhaps they have a real life and can't monitor every grey market and deal site 24/7.


I guess not since the deal is now 0% claimed! Restores my faith in the average consumer.

As for me, I'm happily retired from my real life. ;-)


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Got my new Alexander chrono that was Wednesday's Amazon LD. Slapped a nato on it. Not a bad watch for $80. I think I'll keep it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Small bargain if you want something from Jacobtime.com, enter coupon "buyagain" to save 15 bucks.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> Order sent, now to wait...


Aaand cancelled (Tangaroa Moonphase), but not before receiving an email after placing the order excitedly announcing they were back in stock, strangely.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry for that, that was a great bargain buddy.



eljay said:


> Aaand cancelled (Tangaroa Moonphase), but not before receiving an email after placing the order excitedly announcing they were back in stock, strangely.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

nachodaddy said:


> No, it was done at the factory.


Nice...looks very similar to the Mondaine railway.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

blue2fire said:


> And why bother anyway when there are people like you willing to scoop all those deals up and then sell them on as a purely public service.


If you had clicked "ignore" like I did, I wouldn't have had to read it again in your post :-d


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

flying.fish said:


> Sorry for that, that was a great bargain buddy.


Sure would have been, but you don't have to apologise, it's Joma's whacky inventory tracking that's to blame. Oh well, better keep searching.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Lowest price I can remember for this Raymond Weil Maestro Chrono: $720 with code SPRING75.

Qualifies for 8% Befrugal rebate.

Men's Maestro Automatic Chrono Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Heads up: I returned my pvd kontiki to jomashop. I didn't want to deal with the hassle of reselling. I waited until now to say anything bc I wanted to make sure there were no issues in the return process (just got confirmation). Those of you who are interested keep an eye out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Lowest price I can remember for this Raymond Weil Maestro Chrono: $720 with code SPRING75.
> 
> Qualifies for 8% Befrugal rebate.
> 
> ...


WoW also offers $10 off add'l if you sign up for email list. So it'll be $710 all in. A nice looking watch imo.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Nice...looks very similar to the Mondaine railway.


I just wish they had reversed the hands out to contrast more against the white dial. That Mondaine looks sweet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Redline automatic with Miyota movement for $39.99. 5-year warranty.

http://www.amazon.com/red-line-RL-50046-BB-11RD-Ion-Plated-Stainless/dp/B00F6E543S


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

New old stock (unworn) Bulova Accutron Limited Edition Astronaut Watch, 2007.

Not sure how hard these are to come by new in box, but it says it was a run of 1,000 - this watch at # 857.

$747 at Ruby Lane:

































Edit to add:

I just noticed that it is a GMT.

I also noticed that they have the "make an offer" button up which usually means a 10% reduction if you offer 90% or less, I can usually shave off 20% if I bit 30% low and come up to 20%. Who knows, maybe someone could score it for $500. If it was in my budget, I would have bought it already.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> New old stock (unworn) Bulova Accutron Limited Edition Astronaut Watch, 2007.
> 
> Not sure how hard these are to come by new in box, but it says it was a run of 1,000 - this watch at # 857.
> 
> ...


Tell me this has a jumping hour hand.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Firstimer said:


> WoW also offers $10 off add'l if you sign up for email list. So it'll be $710 all in. A nice looking watch imo.


The RW Maestro chrono went for $635 on WoW the other day. Worth waiting.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Thrax said:


> The RW Maestro chrono went for $635 on WoW the other day. Worth waiting.


It has been as low as $487, and that was before coupons and CB.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Watchery has the Victorinox Swiss Army ChronoPro automatic chronograph, model 241187, for $669.99. I can't get any coupon code to work with it, which is kind of lame. But the Be Frugal rebate takes it down to $602.99. Nice price for a Valjoux 7750 movement, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, 100m water resistance.

Victorinox Swiss Army 241187 Watches,Men's ChronoPro Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS, Luxury Victorinox Swiss Army Automatic Watches


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Tell me this has a jumping hour hand.


One of the pictures says ETA 2893.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Bargain experts, do watch deals on Massdrop repeat ever/often? 

Thanks.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

3WR said:


> Bargain experts, do watch deals on Massdrop repeat ever/often?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends on if the drop was popular or not. They redo popular drops often. Which watch were you looking for?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

All the time as long as it's still in production.



3WR said:


> Bargain experts, do watch deals on Massdrop repeat ever/often?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Und (Feb 6, 2016)

colgex said:


> Maurice Lacroix PT6188-SS001-430 Watches,Men's Pontos Auto Chrono Black Genuine Crocodile Dark Blue Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
> Maurice Lacroix PT6168-SS001-330 Watches,Men's Pontos Reserve De Marche Auto Black Gen. Leather & Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
> Maurice Lacroix LC6058-SS001-332 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather & Dial, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
> Maurice Lacroix LC6358-SS001-33E Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Black Gen. Leather and DIal SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Automatic Watches
> ...


Any one have hands on experience with the Maurice Lacroix PT6188-SS001-430? 
A


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Well I did the "well screw it, its $30, hit buy" on the LP 90th Miyota automatic... $30 watch, $12 cigar... my priorities are either perfect or terrible depending on perspective. It is however the largest watch I've worn. Takes getting used to.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> Depends on if the drop was popular or not. They redo popular drops often. Which watch were you looking for?


If SARB033 came back, I might not be able to resist again. But it was more of a general curiosity. Now that I've started paying attention to Massdrop, I feel rushed. For example, there is a Maratac SR-3 now that looks really cool. But I'm not familiar with that brand or watch and I don't have time for my normal process of researching it to death before buying.



Recoil Rob said:


> All the time as long as it's still in production.


Excellent. Thanks.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

3WR said:


> If SARB033 came back, I might not be able to resist again. But it was more of a general curiosity.


FWIW, there was a price increase of $20 this time compared to the previous drop 2 months ago. Depending on how the yen moves, I suppose the next drop might see an increase or decrease.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Another Redline automatic with Miyota movement for $39.99. 5-year warranty.
> 
> Amazon.com: red line Men's RL-50046-BB-11RD Torque Sport Black Dial Black Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Automatic Watch: Red Line: Watches


Nice looking line of watches. Are they a Chinese company or company with watches all made in China?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Really nice price on the Speedmaster-ish Casio Edifice EF527D-1AV chronograph. With the internal rotating tachymeter bezel. $67.99.

Casio Men&apos;s EF527D 1AV Edifice Stainless Steel Multi Function Chronograph Watch 079767927295 | eBay


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

miltdastilt said:


> Heads up: I returned my pvd kontiki to jomashop. I didn't want to deal with the hassle of reselling. I waited until now to say anything bc I wanted to make sure there were no issues in the return process (just got confirmation). Those of you who are interested keep an eye out


Possibly coincidence but that $600 one on Amazon from "Watchsavings" has just reappeared.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Massdrop's SNKK27 finally arrived.









The stainless steel band is rubbish, but I'm comparing it to my only other one (Tag) so I guess that's not surprising.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Really nice price on the Speedmaster-ish Casio Edifice EF527D-1AV chronograph. With the internal rotating tachymeter bezel. $67.99.
> 
> Casio Men&apos;s EF527D 1AV Edifice Stainless Steel Multi Function Chronograph Watch 079767927295 | eBay


Love some Edifice watches but man is that dial busy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Love some Edifice watches but man is that dial busy.


Circular slide-rule navigators watch, old school, like a Breitling.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

3WR said:


> Now that I've started paying attention to Massdrop, I feel rushed.


That's pretty much the business model. Provide a small window of opportunity to purchase a product to force buyers into making a decision.

Both those watches are pretty good candidates to come back though. I've only been on massdrop since 2015 and the SARB has had 3 drops, the Maratac has had 2 plus at least one of the larger 46mm Maratac's.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Since it's not real without a photo, here's my $79.99 Eterna from Amazon:

I can't paste it in...








But I tried!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Since it's not real without a photo, here's my $79.99 Eterna from Amazon


That is still and will always be utterly ridiculous!

Congratulations b-)


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

does anyone know anywhere u can still get the eterna kon tiki at a good price ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

I was looking for a kontiki and only have a couple of chronic, so I wasn't looking for this, but stumbled upon a LD starting soon and was just curious how much of a discount they'd offer. When I saw it, I jumped quickly. When it came in today, my son asked why open it and not just sell it (he didn't know, but to pay for a kontiki). My answer was: I wouldn't have bought it even at $900, so why not just keep it as a super special treat. We shall see... If I like it. The clip on the band is sweet and it wears well... For a couple of hours. We'll see.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> does anyone know anywhere u can still get the eterna kon tiki at a good price ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Get the watch recon app and put in an alert for kontiki. There have been a couple lately going for around $600, some sold on this forum. There will likely be another rush of them for $500 a piece, but I don't expect this to happen too many more times since stock of the discontinued models are waning.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Cheers, I've got the app not seem the alert thing il try suss it it thanks again.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the big 50mm August Steiner AS8099 in yellow, green or orange for US$24.99 plus delivery. These aren't really dive watches as they are only splash resistant, but if you are after a cheap beater diver style watch then how can you go wrong. The bezel doesn't rotate.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hoping this KonTiki model eventually comes up for sale at significantly reduced price.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the one I hope to find at a good price someday:


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nixon Axe 44mm 100m WR, japan miyota mvmt.
$35 shipped free. Cant beat that for grab N go quartz. Worldofwatches/watchery/ebay (I have no affiliation wit any)


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

audiolab1 said:


> This is the one I hope to find at a good price someday:


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

audiolab1 said:


> This is the one I hope to find at a good price someday:


DITTO!!!!!


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quite a nice Edox day/date automatic for $375 at Ashford.
Use code AFFLESVB375.

Edox Les Vauberts 83010-3B-AR Men's Watch , watches


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

A homage of an Invicta ? now I've seen everything

Super Cool Large 3-Circle Dial Calendar Men's Quartz Wrist Watch with Alloy Steel Watchband Silver & Black - Tmart


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

tsteph12 said:


> Hoping this KonTiki model eventually comes up for sale at significantly reduced price.
> 
> View attachment 7732138


The black PVD version of it already has, so keep an eye out.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

fearlessleader said:


> I was looking for a kontiki and only have a couple of chronic, so I wasn't looking for this, but stumbled upon a LD starting soon and was just curious how much of a discount they'd offer. When I saw it, I jumped quickly. When it came in today, my son asked why open it and not just sell it (he didn't know, but to pay for a kontiki). My answer was: I wouldn't have bought it even at $900, so why not just keep it as a super special treat. We shall see... If I like it. The clip on the band is sweet and it wears well... For a couple of hours. We'll see.


Counting down the days my DD get out of daycare, up here I'm literally paying the equivalence of two mortgages. It will feel like winning the lottery or the pulsometer deal from amazon.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

inventoryadjusters.com PRICE GUARANTEE
Inventory Adjusters guarantees the lowest prices available online for brands and models that are in stock. If you find any watch for a lower price on another established website, simply call us and we will match the price.
To qualify for our price match, the watch must be compared to established websites and must have the same or similar warranty, shipping and return policies.
This offer only applies to a competing website's regular pricing, and does not apply to temporary or promotional pricing. This offer cannot be combined with any other offers, discounts, or credits.
Call 602-278-5966 and we will be happy to assist you.
Price Guarantee

Bargain gurus, what do you think of this deal at $399?
HAMILTON JAZZMASTER SERIES MENS BLACK DIAL SWISS AUTOMATIC WATCH H32515135









http://inventoryadjusters.com/hamilton-jazzmaster-series-mens-black-dial-swiss-automatic-watch-h32515135/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> inventoryadjusters.com PRICE GUARANTEE
> Inventory Adjusters guarantees the lowest prices available online for brands and models that are in stock. If you find any watch for a lower price on another established website, simply call us and we will match the price.
> To qualify for our price match, the watch must be compared to established websites and must have the same or similar warranty, shipping and return policies.
> This offer only applies to a competing website's regular pricing, and does not apply to temporary or promotional pricing. This offer cannot be combined with any other offers, discounts, or credits.
> ...


I don't see a lower price for that model right now.

They also have a Bulova Accutron 7750 for $575. I know other versions have been cheaper lately, but I haven't seen this exact model on sale.

Accutron by Bulova Gemini Mens Day/Date Swiss Chronograph Automatic Watch 26C04 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

THIS WEEKEND ONLY (9-10 April 2016)... Dutch on-line vendor mastersintime.com offers 20% off almost their entire stock of watches. Use coupon code*: mit20

I've purchased from them - Fast and courteous service.*


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> inventoryadjusters.com PRICE GUARANTEE
> Inventory Adjusters guarantees the lowest prices available online for brands and models that are in stock. If you find any watch for a lower price on another established website, simply call us and we will match the price.
> To qualify for our price match, the watch must be compared to established websites and must have the same or similar warranty, shipping and return policies.
> This offer only applies to a competing website's regular pricing, and does not apply to temporary or promotional pricing. This offer cannot be combined with any other offers, discounts, or credits.
> ...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Squirrelly said:


> THIS WEEKEND ONLY (9-10 April 2016)... Dutch on-line vendor mastersintime.com offers 20% off almost their entire stock of watches. Use coupon code*: mit20
> 
> I've purchased from them - Fast and courteous service.*


Thanks a lot picked up a citizen ny0040-17 blue version


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> THIS WEEKEND ONLY (9-10 April 2016)... Dutch on-line vendor mastersintime.com offers 20% off almost their entire stock of watches. Use coupon code*: mit20
> 
> I've purchased from them - Fast and courteous service.*


Unfortunately the Seiko's I'm looking at all appear to be way overpriced even with the discount.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch (Model: H68551933) for $250 including 15% coupon code (15NOW) and 3% cash back from BeFrugal at Jet.com.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> THIS WEEKEND ONLY (9-10 April 2016)... Dutch on-line vendor mastersintime.com offers 20% off almost their entire stock of watches. Use coupon code*: mit20
> 
> I've purchased from them - Fast and courteous service.*


Junkers Bauhaus automatic with power reserve indicator, model 6060-5, for $356 with free shipping to the U.S. It's $499 at both Amazon and Long Island Watch. I especially like this one because it doesn't have that large logo of theirs that I hate on the dial.

Junkers 6060-5 Bauhaus watch - Bauhaus









This Oxygen Moon 42 automatic also caught my eye at $163.48. I'm not familiar with the brand, nor do I know anything about its quality. I presume the Miyota automatic movement is an 8215 at that price. But the dial has a nice Tudor Ranger look to it, and the rotating bezel looks rather smart. Unfortunately, probably because it's in the sale section, the 20% off code doesn't work with it.

Oxygen EX-A-MOO-42-VL-DB watch - Automatic 42 Moon


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> THIS WEEKEND ONLY (9-10 April 2016)... Dutch on-line vendor mastersintime.com offers 20% off almost their entire stock of watches. Use coupon code*: mit20
> 
> I've purchased from them - Fast and courteous service.*


Thank you sir for saving me some money, I've been looking for a coupon from this site for some time now as they had the Zeppelin I wanted for the lowest price and now I ordered it:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another impressive one off the Masters In Time sale Squirrelly posted ... The MeisterSinger AM3303 No. 01 single-hand automatic, $949.60 delivered to the U.S.

If you find this gorgeous watch anywhere else for under $1,050 (usually much more), you're a better deal-snooper than me. I'm pretty sure I've never seen it new for under a grand before. Looks like they also have the 36mm automatic versions in the $800s with the coupon code.

Meistersinger AM3303 watch - Nº 01


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another impressive one off the Masters In Time sale Squirrelly posted ... The MeisterSinger AM3303 No. 01 single-hand automatic, $949.60 delivered to the U.S.
> 
> If you find this gorgeous watch anywhere else for under $1,050 (usually much more), you're a better deal-snooper than me. I'm pretty sure I've never seen it new for under a grand before. Looks like they also have the 36mm automatic versions in the $800s with the coupon code.
> 
> ...


Sweet watch


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This Oxygen Moon 42 automatic also caught my eye at $163.48. I'm not familiar with the brand, nor do I know anything about its quality. I presume the Miyota automatic movement is an 8215 at that price. But the dial has a nice Tudor Ranger look to it, and the rotating bezel looks rather smart. Unfortunately, probably because it's in the sale section, the 20% off code doesn't work with it.
> 
> Oxygen EX-A-MOO-42-VL-DB watch - Automatic 42 Moon


Was wondering about this brand as well. It's not an 8215 because those don't have day wheels but perhaps something similar.


----------



## helvetika (Sep 2, 2014)

thechin said:


> Thank you sir for saving me some money, I've been looking for a coupon from this site for some time now as they had the Zeppelin I wanted for the lowest price and now I ordered it:


Beautiful! I saw that and thought, that's what I want! Alas they are out of stock; but anyway it would be too big for me! Thanks for posting; I will check out their smaller models!

Helvetika


----------



## blou (Dec 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another impressive one off the Masters In Time sale Squirrelly posted ... The MeisterSinger AM3303 No. 01 single-hand automatic, $949.60 delivered to the U.S.
> 
> If you find this gorgeous watch anywhere else for under $1,050 (usually much more), you're a better deal-snooper than me. I'm pretty sure I've never seen it new for under a grand before. Looks like they also have the 36mm automatic versions in the $800s with the coupon code.


-> ship to US, free pp *only $950*
-> set region to us and ship to country in europe, free pp €1000 ($1140)
-> set region europe and ship to europe, free pp €960 ($1195)

shop is based is europe what is wrong here?


----------



## blou (Dec 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another impressive one off the Masters In Time sale Squirrelly posted ... The MeisterSinger AM3303 No. 01 single-hand automatic, $949.60 delivered to the U.S.
> 
> If you find this gorgeous watch anywhere else for under $1,050 (usually much more), you're a better deal-snooper than me. I'm pretty sure I've never seen it new for under a grand before. Looks like they also have the 36mm automatic versions in the $800s with the coupon code.


-> ship to US, free pp *only $950*
-> set region to us and ship to country in europe, free pp €1000 ($1140)
-> set region europe and ship to europe, free pp €960 ($1195)

shop is based is europe what is wrong here?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> Sweet watch


This newb had to look up how to tell the time on a single-hander..hahaaa


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Tips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Keep in mind this is a quartz model, not that there's anything wrong with that, lol! However, with a keen eye and some patience, an automatic can usually be found for just a few bucks more.



Firstimer said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Men's Watch (Model: H68551933) for $250 including 15% coupon code (15NOW) and 3% cash back from BeFrugal at Jet.com.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

blou said:


> -> ship to US, free pp *only $950*
> -> set region to us and ship to country in europe, free pp €1000 ($1140)
> -> set region europe and ship to europe, free pp €960 ($1195)
> 
> shop is based is europe what is wrong here?


VAT of 20% is taken off when shipped to the US.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

blou said:


> -> ship to US, free pp *only $950*
> -> set region to us and ship to country in europe, free pp €1000 ($1140)
> -> set region europe and ship to europe, free pp €960 ($1195)
> 
> shop is based is europe what is wrong here?


VAT of 20% is taken off when shipped to the US.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

helvetika said:


> Beautiful! I saw that and thought, that's what I want! Alas they are out of stock; but anyway it would be too big for me! Thanks for posting; I will check out their smaller models!
> 
> Helvetika


Yeah, I took the only one they had but it seems they have only 1 piece of many of the models.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish Masters in Time has this in stock. This is the coolest looking affordable repeater I've seen. There are a couple others in this price range, but this blows them away.

http://www.mastersintime.com/us/en/edox-les-bemonts-swiss-automatic-5-minute-repeater-87001-3-ain.htm


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Love some Edifice watches but man is that dial busy.


You have no idea how lomg Ive been waiting for an inner rotating bezel that I can afford... If only it was a simple time elapsed. Or I knew how to fly an airplane...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

realRyan said:


> You have no idea how lomg Ive been waiting for an inner rotating bezel that I can afford... If only it was a simple time elapsed. Or I knew how to fly an airplane...


Looks like a slide rule, which is useful for multiplication/division, logarithms etc. in general. It's just got some markers for common aviation conversions on it.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Tempted by the price on the new Seiko Blue Turtle. About $340 with discount on bracelet. That's about the best I've seen I think. Anywhere else you guys have seen cheaper?

Seiko SRP773K1 watch - Seiko 5


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

eljay said:


> Looks like a slide rule, which is useful for multiplication/division, logarithms etc. in general. It's just got some markers for common aviation conversions on it.


If only I was a mathmatician?


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

Casio Men&apos;s AMW110 1AV Classic Stainless Steel Watch with Black Nylon Band | eBay really cheap Casio. Already have the alarm chrono version. Bezel is not the most solid, but good quality otherwise imo


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

realRyan said:


> Casio Men&apos;s AMW110 1AV Classic Stainless Steel Watch with Black Nylon Band | eBay really cheap Casio. Already have the alarm chrono version. Bezel is not the most solid, but good quality otherwise imo


$42.50


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Floydboy said:


> Tempted by the price on the new Seiko Blue Turtle. About $340 with discount on bracelet. That's about the best I've seen I think. Anywhere else you guys have seen cheaper?
> 
> Seiko SRP773K1 watch - Seiko 5


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Deals are scare today, so here's a decent find:
48mm Red Line chrono w/ 5 years warranty from WoW for *$60* _.....[or $55 w/ BeFrugal cashback]_
Lowest price online is $90 from their sister store thewatchery... +$100 everywhere else.
*LINK HERE*

Or black dial *HERE*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another impressive one off the Masters In Time sale Squirrelly posted ... The MeisterSinger AM3303 No. 01 single-hand automatic, $949.60 delivered to the U.S.
> 
> If you find this gorgeous watch anywhere else for under $1,050 (usually much more), you're a better deal-snooper than me. I'm pretty sure I've never seen it new for under a grand before. Looks like they also have the 36mm automatic versions in the $800s with the coupon code.
> 
> ...


I spent at least 30 minutes contemplating this last night. Alas, I really need something in yellow gold for the collection. Priorities.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Oops, mispost. I'll edit it to post some kind of bargain... Let's see... Oh, I came across this Seiko SRP633 ("Humpback Whale" some have called it) diver in black PVD with yellow accents. It looks nice and I almost pulled the trigger on it but decided to wait until the price drops on the stainless steel version (SRP585) or on the Baby Tuna. Damn, the more I look at it, the more I am reconsidering it!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OBPKABO


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oops, mispost. I'll edit it to post some kind of bargain... Let's see... Oh, I came across this Seiko SRP633 ("Humpback Whale" some have called it) diver in black PVD with yellow accents. It looks nice and I almost pulled the trigger on it but decided to wait until the price drops on the stainless steel version (SRP585) or on the Baby Tuna. Damn, the more I look at it, the more I am reconsidering it!
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Prospex Automatic Black Dial Black Ion-plated Mens Watch SRP633: Seiko: Watches
> 
> View attachment 7743106


It's already $200 on *the bay*.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I just noticed that the Junkers 6050-5 with the ETA movement is almost the same price as the 6060-5 with the Miyota. The 6050-5 is $540 cheapest in the US. It is listed at $473.65 on Masters in Time, before the 20% off coupon. The coupon would bring it down to $378 shipped. That is a great deal on this watch.

Junkers 6050-5 Bauhaus watch - Bauhaus


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Floydboy said:


> Tempted by the price on the new Seiko Blue Turtle. About $340 with discount on bracelet. That's about the best I've seen I think. Anywhere else you guys have seen cheaper?
> 
> Seiko SRP773K1 watch - Seiko 5


A couple of weeks ago, I saw it listed once at 295CAD on ebay (that's under US$230), limited units. I posted this in the turtle thread two weeks ago:



artblakey said:


> This seller has the 773 for C$295/US$225
> 
> Seiko PROSPEX Turtle Watch SRP773K1 | eBay


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

The dive master used to be my dream watch. LOL. I spent days looking at it on the internet.



Ayreonaut said:


> Infantry Automatic - $215
> Infantry Vintage Automatic - $278
> Dive Master Automatic - $375
> 
> View attachment 7358402


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I just noticed that the Junkers 6050-5 with the ETA movement is almost the same price as the 6060-5 with the Miyota. The 6050-5 is $540 cheapest in the US. It is listed at $473.65 on Masters in Time, before the 20% off coupon. The coupon would bring it down to $378 shipped. That is a great deal on this watch.
> 
> Junkers 6050-5 Bauhaus watch - Bauhaus


Might not be relevant, but the movement is probably Sellita and not ETA. At least that's what in my two month old 6050-5. Not that it matters much and it's a very good watch for the price. Only real "fault" I found in mine is that it ticks quite loudly, probably the thin case doesn't dampen the sound as much as in thicker watches.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

qcjulle said:


> Might not be relevant, but the movement is probably Sellita and not ETA. At least that's what in my two month old 6050-5. Not that it matters much and it's a very good watch for the price. Only real "fault" I found in mine is that it ticks quite loudly, probably the thin case doesn't dampen the sound as much as in thicker watches.


Interesting, it should be the ETA 2824-2. I understand the SW200 is virtually identical, but Junkers advertises the ETA. Maybe this is a recent change?


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Interesting, it should be the ETA 2824-2. I understand the SW200 is virtually identical, but Junkers advertises the ETA. Maybe this is a recent change?


According to these guys, the SW200 is a better movement anyway :-!

Clone Wars: Sellita SW200 Vs. ETA 2824 | Watch Flipr


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

BUREI® Men's 7001-56EO Multifunction Chronograph Black Stainless Steel Watch with Calendar- for $70 ( lowest price on amazon according to camelcamelcamel.com)


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Slant said:


> It's those guys that bought up all the stock and reselling then as BNIB with big markups that some of us have a problem with here. Yes, it's a capitalist world here, but it's this type of behaviour that stops people from posting deals.
> 
> See the guy that bought the 4 hander Kontiki for $500 and trying to unload it here and Ebay for $1200 BNIB? That could have gone to someone who really wanted the watch and not to flip.
> 
> Wait...that's him too...


No one will pay 1200 for that but I would do 500. Wish I seen it earlier tho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Interesting, it should be the ETA 2824-2. I understand the SW200 is virtually identical, but Junkers advertises the ETA. Maybe this is a recent change?


It is stated on the page of the manufacturer: Junkers 6050M-5 - features. Probably not so easy to source ETA movements for watches built in Germany any more.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

qcjulle said:


> It is stated on the page of the manufacturer: Junkers 6050M-5 - features. Probably not so easy to source ETA movements for watches built in Germany any more.


Right here on Junkers DE webpage it still says ETA 2824-2. Now I'm really curious. Sorry, but the SW doesn't pull the same coin that the ETA does. At list price, the ETA makes it viable, but the SW makes it a bit overpriced.

https://shop.junkers.de/en/junkers-6050-5-bauhaus.html


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Right here on Junkers DE webpage it still says ETA 2824-2. Now I'm really curious. Sorry, but the SW doesn't pull the same coin that the ETA does. At list price, the ETA makes it viable, but the SW makes it a bit overpriced.
> 
> https://shop.junkers.de/en/junkers-6050-5-bauhaus.html


I'm not sure if I understand this at all. I'd suggest doing some research on the whole SW-200 vs. ETA 2824-2 debate where you will find that they are at least equivalent with some suggesting that the SW-200 is built on more modern machinery and hence more accurate.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

iuserman said:


> *BUREI® Men's 7001-56EO Multifunction Chronograph Black Stainless Steel Watch with Calendar- for $70 ( lowest price on amazon according to camelcamelcamel.com)*
> 
> View attachment 7744122


I'm sorry but that is a blatant copy of the Mido Multifort


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Deals are scare today, so here's a decent find:
> 48mm Red Line chrono w/ 5 years warranty from WoW for *$60* _.....[or $55 w/ BeFrugal cashback]_
> Lowest price online is $90 from their sister store thewatchery... +$100 everywhere else.
> *LINK HERE*
> ...


That is an interesting looking watch. If it was made by the Swiss goblins, everyone would be all over it.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This watch has been posted as a deal for 799 and I recall myself and others saying that it has been 699. Well, it is $699 + coupons + cash back but it is too early for me on a Sunday to do math lol

Men's Maestro Automatic Chrono Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Floydboy said:


> Tempted by the price on the new Seiko Blue Turtle. About $340 with discount on bracelet. That's about the best I've seen I think. Anywhere else you guys have seen cheaper?
> 
> Seiko SRP773K1 watch - Seiko 5


300 + shipping is what I paid for my 775 when I bought it from riveredgejewellers on ebay. The list price was higher but I made an offer and it was accepted, and the guy was great to deal with


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice pick on Jomadeals today ... Air Blue Bravo automatic with PVD case for $159.

If I hadn't just bought a quartz model from Torgoen to fill almost this exact niche, I'd be all over this.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

[


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

colgex said:


> I'm sorry but that is a blatant copy of the Mido Multifort


" BUSTED"..... :rodekaart


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Very nice pick on Jomadeals today ... Air Blue Bravo automatic with PVD case for $159.
> 
> If I hadn't just bought a quartz model from Torgoen to fill almost this exact niche, I'd be all over this.
> 
> ...


Got an air blue from another member a couple of months ago, solid watch for the price! Of course as it always happens, deals appear after purchased, or when not looking at all.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.

Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Got this in the mail because I "haven't made a purchase in 2016 yet," but I assume it works for everyone:

*For the next 72 hours, take 20% off your order* at Huckberry.comwith the code FRESH2016

*Huckberry has a number of watches, including Lum-Tec. I got my B22 for $320 this way, with a 20% off coupon (plus their original discount). For remaining Lum-Tec watches, they've got the M60 for $360, B29 for $640, B19 Bronze for $720, and M53 Bronze for $640 with that coupon.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Anyone know if this is a moonphase or just day/night?



RyanD said:


> Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.
> 
> Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Anyone know if this is a moonphase or just day/night?


It's a real moonphase. It even has the 29 1/2 day scale on the dial.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

colgex said:


> I'm sorry but that is a blatant copy of the Mido Multifort


Don't you mean 'homage'?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the Heads Up! I'll risk it:

Daily Deals cannot be returned or exchanged, but still qualify for warranty and other terms.



RyanD said:


> Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.
> 
> Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It's a real moonphase. It even has the 29 1/2 day scale on the dial.


On a bigger screen and can see markings now. Thanks!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Good looking watch, is it a Ronda movement?



RyanD said:


> Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.
> 
> Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

corpyr said:


> Got this in the mail because I "haven't made a purchase in 2016 yet," but I assume it works for everyone:
> 
> *For the next 72 hours, take 20% off your order* at Huckberry.comwith the code FRESH2016
> 
> *Huckberry has a number of watches, including Lum-Tec. I got my B22 for $320 this way, with a 20% off coupon (plus their original discount). For remaining Lum-Tec watches, they've got the M60 for $360, B29 for $640, B19 Bronze for $720, and M53 Bronze for $640 with that coupon.


Thanks for posting...had it not been for this i'd never know about the "Martenero" brand from NYC.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

WOW has the accutron calibrator, white dial on bracelet for 389 right now before discounts. The strap version has been around this price a few times but I don't remember the bracelet version ever being this low.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash-sales/deals-of-the-day-22552--1/mens-calibrator-automatic-silver-tone-textured-dial-accutron-63b161


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> WOW has the accutron calibrator, white dial on bracelet for 389 right now before discounts. The strap version has been around this price a few times but I don't remember the bracelet version ever being this low.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash-sales/deals-of-the-day-22552--1/mens-calibrator-automatic-silver-tone-textured-dial-accutron-63b161
> 
> View attachment 7747842


This watch is definitely a steal at this price. The Calibrator mechanism is neat to see through the back.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> I'm not sure if I understand this at all. I'd suggest doing some research on the whole SW-200 vs. ETA 2824-2 debate where you will find that they are at least equivalent with some suggesting that the SW-200 is built on more modern machinery and hence more accurate.


I'm well aware of the two. My logic is simple. The ETA movement costs more, which justifies the list price. The SW200 is a cheaper movement. The same watch with a cheaper movement should not cost as much as the more expensive movement. If it does, then it isn't a deal. Plus, the argument that the SW200 is built on more modern tooling is a fallacy. Sellita just doesn't source the 2824-2 parts from ETA anymore. They still get some of them from Nivarox, and others from elsewhere. They simply aren't making everything themselves.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm well aware of the two. My logic is simple. The ETA movement costs more, which justifies the list price. The SW200 is a cheaper movement. The same watch with a cheaper movement should not cost as much as the more expensive movement. If it does, then it isn't a deal. Plus, the argument that the SW200 is built on more modern tooling is a fallacy. Sellita just doesn't source the 2824-2 parts from ETA anymore. They still get some of them from Nivarox, and others from elsewhere. They simply aren't making everything themselves.


The ETA is more expensive simply because the Swatch group is dramatically increasing prices to non-Swatch group brands, it has nothing to do with quality. Brands are switching to Sellita movements not to cut costs, but rather to keep them somewhat in line with their historical costs. Put another way, why pay more for an ETA movement solely to increase profits for the Swatch group?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Beware, I got sent the wrong watch by an Amazon vendor called Areatrend. They suck. Sending it back tomorrow. Thankful for Amazons return policy, but not the 10% limit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oops, mispost. I'll edit it to post some kind of bargain... Let's see... Oh, I came across this Seiko SRP633 ("Humpback Whale" some have called it) diver in black PVD with yellow accents. It looks nice and I almost pulled the trigger on it but decided to wait until the price drops on the stainless steel version (SRP585) or on the Baby Tuna. Damn, the more I look at it, the more I am reconsidering it!
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko Prospex Automatic Black Dial Black Ion-plated Mens Watch SRP633: Seiko: Watches
> 
> View attachment 7743106


Same movement, but 100M WR and no screwdown crown....SRP607, got it new on PVD bracelet for $103US delivered from jet.com










And SRP605 was $108US on a rubber strap


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

mleok said:


> The ETA is more expensive simply because the Swatch group is dramatically increasing prices to non-Swatch group brands, it has nothing to do with quality. Brands are switching to Sellita movements not to cut costs, but rather to keep them somewhat in line with their historical costs. Put another way, why pay more for an ETA movement solely to increase profits for the Swatch group?


Exactly. Sellita movements are no worse or better than ETA's offerings. The issue is that Swatch wants to reduce the number of low-cost Swiss offerings in the market (better for its own brands, especially Tissot and Hamilton), and no longer have to share any movement innovations with other watchmakers (since ETA is by far the largest provider of Swiss movements and in the monopoly position). Unfortunately for Swatch, cheaper offerings are hitting the market anyway, both because of Sellita and, eventually, Ronda and Fossil; the move by microbrands to Citizen's Miyota and Seiko's movements; and the impact of China's economic woes on the luxury goods market, of which watches are a part.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.
> 
> Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


Didn't have a moonphase yet, so thanks Ryan!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Same movement, but 100M WR and no screwdown crown....SRP607, got it new on PVD bracelet for $103US delivered from jet.com


Yeah, but it doesn't have that wacky (largely useless, I'm guessing) bezel attachment which makes the SRP585 and SRP633 unique amongst the divers. I really like the hand hands on SRP607 and the round indicators on all of these. The indicators on the Baby Tuna and Monsters have been holding me back as they seem to crowd the dial too much for my liking.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Several Speedmasters on Touch of Modern. Where else can you get a Speedmaster with a warranty for $1649?


----------



## ice_nyne (May 11, 2012)

Aren't those used Speedmasters?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

ice_nyne said:


> Aren't those used Speedmasters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They sure are

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ice_nyne (May 11, 2012)

Not that there is anything wrong with that...warranty certainty helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Disappointed the Meistersinger I want is sold out on Masters in Time. I was excited when I saw the promo. Oh well, $1500 I didn't need to spend anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford is offering 15% off non-sale watches with the coupon code 'PAYPAL'

This is basically all the watches that list a price only, or a price preceded by "SALE:" but not the ones with the price preceded by "WEEKLY SALE:"

It puts this JeanRichard Aquascope automatic at $761.60. The white strap would have to go for me personally, but that's no big deal.

JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11E701-FK7A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Good looking watch, is it a Ronda movement?


Looks to be a Ronda 708.
RONDA AG - normtech - Caliber 708


----------



## visualplane (Jul 29, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Several Speedmasters on Touch of Modern. Where else can you get a Speedmaster with a warranty for $1649?


Don't these normally go for 2500 to 3000?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

visualplane said:


> Don't these normally go for 2500 to 3000?


Not a used Speedmaster Reduced, this is not the manual wind Professional.


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

corpyr said:


> Got this in the mail because I "haven't made a purchase in 2016 yet," but I assume it works for everyone:
> 
> *For the next 72 hours, take 20% off your order* at Huckberry.comwith the code FRESH2016
> 
> *Huckberry has a number of watches, including Lum-Tec. I got my B22 for $320 this way, with a 20% off coupon (plus their original discount). For remaining Lum-Tec watches, they've got the M60 for $360, B29 for $640, B19 Bronze for $720, and M53 Bronze for $640 with that coupon.


I be your Huckleberry ~ Doc H


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford is offering 15% off non-sale watches with the coupon code 'PAYPAL'
> 
> This is basically all the watches that list a price only, or a price preceded by "SALE:" but not the ones with the price preceded by "WEEKLY SALE:"
> 
> It puts this JeanRichard Aquascope automatic at $761.60. The white strap would have to go for me personally, but that's no big deal.


I agree with this post and it's a great value but heads up:

Actually a bit more of a hassle than usual to change. The strap is a non standard size (I think 23mm) so it's a pain to replace. The strap was the worst part about my JR Hokusai (same strap as above but in black). I hated the design.

But in terms of quality, they do feel a step above Eterna and they are a similarly great bargain at these prices. I say try a JR is you have more than a 7 inch wrist. Would have kept mine if it wasn't so damn big.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

blue2fire said:


> I agree with this post and it's a great value but heads up:
> 
> Actually a bit more of a hassle than usual to change. *The strap is a non standard size (I think 23mm) so it's a pain to replace*. The strap was the worst part about my JR Hokusai (same strap as above but in black). I hated the design.
> 
> But in terms of quality, they do feel a step above Eterna and they are a similarly great bargain at these prices. I say try a JR is you have more than a 7 inch wrist. Would have kept mine if it wasn't so damn big.


I honestly don't understand the troubles voiced by many for irregular lug sizes. If it's 19mm/21mm/23mm, just get the closest standard size strap and simply fit it in. 1mm difference is hardly noticeable.

Wore my 19mm Tissot Le Locle many many times on different 18mm/20mm straps with absolutely no issues... Note that Nato straps look better on a higher 1mm size.

Edit: On a second thought, Nato straps look fine either way.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I honestly don't understand the troubles voiced by many for irregular lug sizes. If it's 19mm/21mm/23mm, just get the closest standard size strap and simply fit it in. 1mm difference is hardly noticeable.
> 
> Wore my 19mm Tissot Le Locle many many times on different 18mm/20mm straps with absolutely no issues... Note that Nato straps look better on a higher 1mm size.
> 
> Edit: On a second thought, Nato straps look fine either way.


Even a proper fitting strap is not issue. Strapviet just made 3 for me at $35 a piece delivered. They look great too, although the ostrich was a bit stiff initially.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> inventoryadjusters.com PRICE GUARANTEE
> Inventory Adjusters guarantees the lowest prices available online for brands and models that are in stock. If you find any watch for a lower price on another established website, simply call us and we will match the price.
> To qualify for our price match, the watch must be compared to established websites and must have the same or similar warranty, shipping and return policies.
> This offer only applies to a competing website's regular pricing, and does not apply to temporary or promotional pricing. This offer cannot be combined with any other offers, discounts, or credits.
> ...


I met this company at the Jewelry Expo at the Jacob Javits Center in NYC a couple of weeks ago.... they seemed like nice people albeit having a low-tech website that wasn't showing all the stock they had in person at the show. They were very helpful in person even though their booth was mobbed with people buying product... prices were good but keep in mind all their stock are unsold inventory from other stores so most of their stuff was limited to only 1 in stock, I don't remember seeing many watches that had the plastic still on them, and several were display items so read the description to make sure it doesn't say "display model"


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.
> 
> Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


Nice watch. $88US shipping to Aus kills the deal. ..


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

mleok said:


> Not a used Speedmaster Reduced, this is not the manual wind Professional.


Also note that the photo is of a 3510.50 (1st gen) while the description states it's a 3539.50 (2nd gen). Depending on which it is you're either getting an ok deal or a pretty crappy deal. One of the many reasons why I don't buy watches from fashion/style sites.

And I'm not sure how valuable a 6 month limited warranty is...


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Any suggestions for 38-40mm diver watch with rotating bezel?


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

saw this bargain... is this ok? use 'school' coupon code for additional 15%!

Tissot PRC 50 Series Mens Black Dial Swiss Automatic Watch T087.407.44.057.00 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

R2rs said:


> Any suggestions for 38-40mm diver watch with rotating bezel?


I think you are in the wrong thread, this thread is for posting bargains.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Orient Monterey Quartz Chronograph with 12-Hour Totalizer and Tachymeter TT0V004W - for only $119


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

hello guys!

is this a deal? http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/60400-11D401-11A.pid

code PAYPAL drop to 904 USD

link dont work, ref number on ASHFORD is 60400-11D401-11A


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

vitekodessa said:


> hello guys!
> 
> is this a deal? http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/60400-11D401-11A.pid
> 
> ...


I'm just getting acquainted with the brand so I'm not going to say this isn't a deal but for $1000 I would also look at the Oris Aquis Date for a diver on a bracelet. The Jeanrichard looks to be a big watch at 44mm so I'd be wary about buying it without trying it on first. The Aquis comes in different sizes, I'm probably going to end up with the larger 43mm for my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Garmin Genix 2 for $149 today only for Amazon Prime members.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00IPC7CKQ


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> I met this company at the Jewelry Expo at the Jacob Javits Center in NYC a couple of weeks ago.... they seemed like nice people albeit having a low-tech website that wasn't showing all the stock they had in person at the show. They were very helpful in person even though their booth was mobbed with people buying product... prices were good but keep in mind all their stock are unsold inventory from other stores so most of their stuff was limited to only 1 in stock, I don't remember seeing many watches that had the plastic still on them, and several were display items so read the description to make sure it doesn't say "display model"


The thing I like about Inventory Adjusters is, if a watch was a display model and has dings or scratches, they say so, and will actually post photos to show you.

I bought my Citizen Signature Grand Classic from them for a screamin' deal. It wasn't listed as a display model and it was pristine when I got it. (I can't remember if it had all the protective wrapping.)


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> hello guys!
> 
> is this a deal? http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/60400-11D401-11A.pid
> 
> ...


No, use this code to get it for 799 but it expires today : AFFAQUA799


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

not working AFFAQUA799

on which model to apply? thx!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Beautiful Ball Trainmaster with genuine crocodile strap for $799 on Upscaletime.

Ball Trainmaster Legend Silver Dial Automatic Men's Watch NM3080D-LJ-SL


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

Orange Mako on rubber for $92 
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-CEM650...11&refinements=p_lbr_brands_browse-bin:Orient


----------



## JefeJP (Nov 18, 2013)

Orange Mako on rubber for $92 
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-CEM650...11&refinements=p_lbr_brands_browse-bin:Orient


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

I want it so bad but I just can't afford it right now. Maybe one of you is looking for something like this. Hamilton pan europ automatic chronograph for $880 from Jacob time. They are usually around $1200 I believe.

http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Hamilton-Pan-Europ-Auto-Chrono-Mens-Watch-H35756735-p-37604.html









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Deegan42 said:


> I want it so bad but I just can't afford it right now. Maybe one of you is looking for something like this. Hamilton pan europ automatic chronograph for $880 from Jacob time. They are usually around $1200 I believe.
> 
> Hamilton Pan Europ Auto Chrono Mens Watch H35756735
> 
> ...


Thats a nice watch at a great price. I think you should buy it.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> not working AFFAQUA799
> 
> on which model to apply? thx!


Ah, sorry, it's the black dial 60400-11A601-11A
JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11A601-11A Men's Watch , watches
:


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is another great deal. The zodiac sea dragon limited edition re release for 246 brand new. These things are impossible to find new at this price. I bought the yellow and green. I emailed them and asked to make sure that they are in stock and ready to ship. They assured me that they are. Only the blue, red, and yellow are available.

http://brandnameswatch.com/collections/zodiac-watches










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Don't know about the brand, but there's a lightning deal coming up for a Jiusko diver, Amazon price is 275, so the drop must be less. According to specs, seiko NH35, day, date, 300m water resistant, titanium case, ceramic bezel, sapphire, on what looks like a nice rubber band.
Really good specs for the money, but can't speak to the manufacturing quality.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00G..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=5XXTN6V8KF8JHWZ05P3G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddle2thesea (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's something different: a strap.

I was shopping for a new leather strap, and was looking at this one from Amazon:







Later, while browsing Ali Express, I saw one that looked quite familiar, for less than half the price:







Looks identical aside from the buckle. Both are available in several different different colors, and both are very well reviewed. I bought two from Ali Express which got me a coupon for an additional $2 off. The trade-off, of course, is that I'll have to wait rather a long time for them to arrive from China. I'd never be able to wait that long for a new watch, but I'll probably be OK with the wait for a strap. Note that this price may only be available with the mobile app.

I'm having trouble posting a link, but you can probably find it using the description in the image.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, the Hirsch costs $40 for a reason, Quality ! 
The cheap straps from Ali are stiff and don't feel as nice and rich at all.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

thechin said:


> Well, the Hirsch costs $40 for a reason, Quality !
> The cheap straps from Ali are stiff and don't feel as nice and rich at all.


Yes go Hirsch if you can. The quality is worth it. I've bought the "same" strap (their house-branded assolutamente) from both Hirsch and another no-name Chinese manufacturer and the difference is night and day. I've seen good discounts on Hirsch now and again on Amazon.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

This has been posted before, but good price on the PVD Glycine Incursore. $399 at upscale time.

http://www.upscaletime.com/Glycine-...teel-Automatic-Men-s-Watch-3874.999-LB9B.aspx


----------



## quatro (Mar 17, 2016)

Certified Watch Store has a VSA Classic Chrono for $130. I just bought one myself.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I don't have any experience with certified watch store, but this is a solid if not amazing deal for a Frederique Constant GMT.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-325b6b6-index-black-leather-strap-watch.html


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford is offering 15% off non-sale watches with the coupon code 'PAYPAL'
> 
> This is basically all the watches that list a price only, or a price preceded by "SALE:" but not the ones with the price preceded by "WEEKLY SALE:"
> 
> ...


Hey WTW, do you know if befrugal would work even if you use that paypal coupon that they did not list?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't have $5,200 in watch money laying around. But holy crap, is Gemnation's daily deal ever stunning.

Zenith El Primero Sport Mens Watch Model: 03.2280.400-01.C713


----------



## HawkI (Mar 31, 2016)

Jomashop has more or less the same deal on the Zenith


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Hey WTW, do you know if befrugal would work even if you use that paypal coupon that they did not list?


I'm almost sure it wouldn't. But it hurts nothing to try; the worst that can happen is that a rebate amount won't pop up in your Be Frugal.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Deegan42 said:


> Here is another great deal. The zodiac sea dragon limited edition re release for 246 brand new. These things are impossible to find new at this price. I bought the yellow and green. I emailed them and asked to make sure that they are in stock and ready to ship. They assured me that they are. Only the blue, red, and yellow are available.
> 
> Zodiac Watches | Swiss made watches for Men's and Women's. - BrandNamesWatch.com
> 
> ...


I have a couple of SeaDragons, and while they are nice watches, I actually think that $246 is still a bit pricy. They are quartz watches, and they have a bezel that turns both ways, at least mine do. Granted that most dive watches really AREN'T, but I would expect that they are at least functionally a dive watch.


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> I have a couple of SeaDragons, and while they are nice watches, I actually think that $246 is still a bit pricy. They are quartz watches, and they have a bezel that turns both ways, at least mine do. Granted that most dive watches really AREN'T, but I would expect that they are at least functionally a dive watch.


You are correct and I would never pay 250 for a regular sea dragon under normal circumstances. However, these limited editions are pretty rare and are going for 350 on overstock and ebay. Some places have them for over 500 like Amazon. If anyone is a collector like me than these new watches for 246 is a pretty good deal, just not a steal. I just wish they had the orange which is the one I really really want.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

thechin said:


> Thank you sir for saving me some money, I've been looking for a coupon from this site for some time now as they had the Zeppelin I wanted for the lowest price and now I ordered it:


Get on the mastersintime.com emaling list to get notice of their deals.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Deegan42 said:


> You are correct and I would never pay 250 for a regular sea dragon under normal circumstances. However, these limited editions are pretty rare and are going for 350 on overstock and ebay. Some places have them for over 500 like Amazon. If anyone is a collector like me than these new watches for 246 is a pretty good deal, just not a steal. I just wish they had the orange which is the one I really really want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Subdials are fake?


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Subdials are fake?


No way. Subdials work very nicely. I have the black limited edition right now









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Deegan42 said:


> You are correct and I would never pay 250 for a regular sea dragon under normal circumstances. However, these limited editions are pretty rare and are going for 350 on overstock and ebay. Some places have them for over 500 like Amazon. If anyone is a collector like me than these new watches for 246 is a pretty good deal, just not a steal. I just wish they had the orange which is the one I really really want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I got my Sea Dragon when TJMAXX stores were selling out a whole sh!tload of them for $199 or less. Now they appear to be in very short supply and, unfortunately, they likely will never be produced again. All the newer Zodiac models don't ring my bell.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Deegan42 said:


> No way. Subdials work very nicely. I have the black limited edition right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do they mean by : calendar: false?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> What do they mean by : calendar: false?


They mean: sorry, we goofed; check with WUS users for actual specs.

Not the first seller to have inaccurate info.


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> What do they mean by : calendar: false?


Not quite sure about that. There is a date box at the bottom of the watch. My guess is that the web developer doesn't speak perfect English. I already my shipping notification. I was hesitant to buy from the website and im hoping everything comes in good order.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

thechin said:


> Thank you sir for saving me some money, I've been looking for a coupon from this site for some time now as they had the Zeppelin I wanted for the lowest price and now I ordered it:


Wow, that is gorgeous. I tried to grab one too, but I guess you got the last one.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> I got my Sea Dragon when TJMAXX stores were selling out a whole sh!tload of them for $199 or less. Now they appear to be in very short supply and, unfortunately, they likely will never be produced again. All the newer Zodiac models don't ring my bell.


I went for it and bought all three models in stock. I've always loved these watches.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford is offering 15% off non-sale watches with the coupon code 'PAYPAL'
> 
> This is basically all the watches that list a price only, or a price preceded by "SALE:" but not the ones with the price preceded by "WEEKLY SALE:"
> 
> ...


I tried it on several watches, all with only "sale ", including your example and it does not work. It states 15% discount can't be used on sale watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I tried it on several watches, all with only "sale ", including your example and it does not work. It states 15% discount can't be used on sale watches


Huh. It took on the JeanRichard for me, and that watch said SALE: before the price. At any rate, as is always the case with Ashford coupon codes, it will work on some watches but not others.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eterna Madison for $949.99 - $75 off coupon + 8% cash back = $805 net. Is that an all time low?

Eterna 7711.41.31.1178 Watches,Men's Madison Mechanical Brown Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Mechanical Watches


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Eterna Madison for $949.99 - $75 off coupon + 8% cash back = $805 net. Is that an all time low?
> 
> Eterna 7711.41.31.1178 Watches,Men's Madison Mechanical Brown Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Mechanical Watches


As far as I recall, yes.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Huh. It took on the JeanRichard for me, and that watch said SALE: before the price. At any rate, as is always the case with Ashford coupon codes, it will work on some watches but not others.


I tried with the exact watch you showed and every other one which just said sale, no go. Has anyone else had any luck or wtw have you tested it on any other watches 
Thanks for your patience


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Huh. It took on the JeanRichard for me, and that watch said SALE: before the price. At any rate, as is always the case with Ashford coupon codes, it will work on some watches but not others.


I tried this morning just for the heck of it and it worked. It is not working now so they fixed what might have been a bug on their end.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

R2rs said:


> Any suggestions for 38-40mm diver watch with rotating bezel?





Redback said:


> I think you are in the wrong thread, this thread is for posting bargains.


Deals schmeals, what does it matter when you're trying to get to 100 posts?

One of his many, many one liners:

"What's the difference for strap Ostrich to Chicken?"​


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

Deep Blue is running a promotion for WUS members:








http://www.deepbluewatches.com/seaqu15audi.html


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Deals schmeals, what does it matter when you're trying to get to 100 posts?
> 
> One of his many, many one liners:
> 
> "What's the difference for strap Ostrich to Chicken?"​


What happens after 100 posts- do we get a free watch or something?

>sarcasm<


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

1960brookwood said:


> Deep Blue is running a promotion for WUS members:
> View attachment 7762546


Just in case anyone is trying to figure out what the exact model is, I believe it's this one:

SEA QUEST 1500M AUTOMATIC DIVER 42MM -7 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Deals schmeals, what does it matter when you're trying to get to 100 posts?
> 
> One of his many, many one liners:
> 
> "What's the difference for strap Ostrich to Chicken?"​


With a join date of Oct 2011, if he's trying to get to 100, he isn't trying very hard.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jaeva said:


> With a join date of Oct 2011, if he's trying to get to 100, he isn't trying very hard.


I thought that at first, but then again, NO posts until last month. Hacked account? Maybe just had 4 accounts back in the day and has had his other 3 shut down for trying to reach the elusive 100? Have a look at the posts, they sound like a spam bot putting comments on a web forum.


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Just in case anyone is trying to figure out what the exact model is, I believe it's this one:
> 
> SEA QUEST 1500M AUTOMATIC DIVER 42MM -7 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION


Added a link in my original post--Thank You.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Received the Braun GMT today. It's... Ok. I wouldn't recommend it actually, even at the sale price. The movement feels very cheap. The seconds hand doesn't hit the markers precisely--but more than that it's off by a different amount across the whole dial. The GMT hand doesn't jump hourly, it adjusts continually. The paint on the hands is imperfect. Also it arrived with a small hairline on the bezel. it looks unworn otherwise so I don't know if it's WoW or Braun's fault for any of the above. I do know I'd be pissed if I paid full retail. At this point I probably won't go through the hassle of return or exchange as I like the style.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> I thought that at first, but then again, NO posts until last month. Hacked account? Maybe just had 4 accounts back in the day and has had his other 3 shut down for trying to reach the elusive 100? Have a look at the posts, they sound like a spam bot putting comments on a web forum.


I've been a member since '09 and have 7 posts. Make that 8 . You need a hundred to post in the sale section. I'm on pace to list my first watch in 92 years. Congrats on compelling me to post. See you in 2017 for that elusive 9th one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Huh. It took on the JeanRichard for me, and that watch said SALE: before the price. At any rate, as is always the case with Ashford coupon codes, it will work on some watches but not others.


I tried with the exact watch you showed and every other one which just said sale, no go. Has anyone else had any luck or wtw have you tested it on any other watches 
Thanks for your patience


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

fuzzysquid said:


> Received the Braun GMT today. It's... Ok. I wouldn't recommend it actually, even at the sale price. The movement feels very cheap. The seconds hand doesn't hit the markers precisely--but more than that it's off by a different amount across the whole dial. The GMT hand doesn't jump hourly, it adjusts continually. The paint on the hands is imperfect. Also it arrived with a small hairline on the bezel. it looks unworn otherwise so I don't know if it's WoW or Braun's fault for any of the above. I do know I'd be pissed if I paid full retail. At this point I probably won't go through the hassle of return or exchange as I like the style.
> 
> View attachment 7762818


cute dog


----------



## tormodnt (Jun 1, 2015)

Did I miss this one? 180 USD now..?



RyanD said:


> Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.
> 
> Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


----------



## phreeze2k1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I do like a good deal.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

colgex said:


> I tried this morning just for the heck of it and it worked. It is not working now so they fixed what might have been a bug on their end.


Thank you for checking it out for me. I've been going crazy trying different options 
I'm sure you know what it's like when you want a watch for which a great deal was posted


----------



## Philcore (Apr 10, 2016)

tormodnt said:


> Did I miss this one? 180 USD now..?


Yes, it ended this morning around 10am. It was a limited time deal.

Thanks for the VSA classic chrono post earlier, definitely in for one of those at $130! VSA products are great, to buy one for only $130 is incredible.

Also, World of Watches is having a Seiko sale right now. I can't post links yet, but they have some pretty great entry level watches for only around $60. I considered picking one up but I already spent $230 today...don't want to make it $300


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> I tried with the exact watch you showed and every other one which just said sale, no go. Has anyone else had any luck or wtw have you tested it on any other watches
> Thanks for your patience


I assure you at one point it was showing me a discounted price on the JR. Perhaps that was a mistake that they've corrected. Like you, I'm not getting the coupon code to work on watches with "SALE" anymore, but it does still work on their few-and-far-between non-sale watches.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Gemnation has a Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for only $99.99. That's before any potential coupons or cash back.
> 
> Grovana Moonphase Mens Watch Model: 1026.1537


Thats very nice, its a good watch. I paid more than double that for the rose gold version last year on Massdrop.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Skywatches has the citizen Promaster auto ny0040-9e for $121. Fantastic watch. 







http://www.skywatches.com.sg/review...omaster-scuba-dive-auto-200m-watch-ny0040.htm


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


> Thats very nice, its a good watch. I paid more than double that for the rose gold version last year on Massdrop.


Dammit! I dragged me feet since this was first posted and now it's back up to $180...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

My 71 days of self-restraint ended today after a trip to the local TJ Maxx. I found two radio controlled A-T watches for $200 each:


AT4117-56H "Nighthawk" - E650 Cal. Grey ion plated stainless case/bracelet with internal rotating bezel 
BY0100-51H Chrono-Time A-T - H610 Cal. Silver stainless case/bracelet 

These are excellent prices. Typically these watches go for $400+ from an AD and grey market around $280-$320. But wait, it gets even better.

Because I have the dubious distinction of being a "senior" citizen, TJ Maxx offers a 10% discount on Monday's. In addition, I received another 10% discount for agreeing to open TJ Maxx charge card and putting the purchase on the card. *Final price: $160 per watch.*

Dive watches may be first addiction, but Citizen radio controlled A-T is my other. At $160, my resistance and good intentions evaporated. I now have two new RC watches.

Some of the dials can get pretty busy (i.e., "Blue Angels") but there is no denying the quality and value. To put it another way, I wear my divers for fun. But, when I want/need to know accurate time, I wear one of my A-T watches. My only regret is that I didn't discover them until my "road warrior" days were over. They are a perfect for business travelers, especially those who frequently travel across time zones.

Specific details / complications vary slightly between the watches, the A-T watches have these common features: 

Radio controlled quartz movement with nightly auto calibration for split second accuracy
Multi-function - Chronometer, alarm, multiple time zones
Eco-Drive - Solar Power
Anti-reflective sapphire crystal
200M water resistance
Excellent bracelet with solid links and end pieces
Superluminova lume
Perpetual calendar, including auto support for DST - truly "set it and forget it"

Here are a couple sample product pics shamelessly downloaded from websites:

AT4117-56H Nighthawk









BY0100-51H Chrono-Time A-T









BTW, last previous watch purchase was the Citizen NY0040-09W luminous dial diver, one of the most under-appreciated dive watches, destined to become a cult classic (if I can help). Check out my avatar and see my post on the "Dive Watches" forum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-ny0040-09w-luminous-dial-diver-you-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

40mm*30mm Bulova 96G46 QUARTZ on a rather great looking bracelet for only *$58 __*_[FACTORY REFURBISHED]_
This is easily half of what online market is asking for. Note that these refurb. watches could merely be customer returns/open-box/Battery replaced stock. They are warranted and there's 30days return window.
_ 22 sold today~~ _

*LINK HERE*

Specs can be found on *Ashford's page*.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Skywatches has the citizen Promaster auto ny0040-9e for $121. Fantastic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine came with misaligned chapter ring, other than that, the watch works fine.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Mine came with misaligned chapter ring, other than that, the watch works fine.


Oof, that's not even close. Was it from skywatches? Did you try exchanging it? I've been lucky with my purchases, so I'm curious about their CS.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> Mine came with misaligned chapter ring, other than that, the watch works fine.


Ouuch!~
I can do misaligned bezel dot... But misaligned chapter ring??! I'd return it immediately.


----------



## igorsfc (May 24, 2015)

It's really unusual for that watch.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Great price, and stolen pic of the BYO.

Do those ATs wear large? I love my AT, but it does wear big, I really can only wear it with a blazer.

Also, how old do you have to be for the Senior discount? (Some places, it's as young as 55.)


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, or... can a jeweler repair that? It's such a good price that it's worth asking a jeweler, if you have one. 

That would drive me crazy, too. But so does waiting for a return.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> Great price, and stolen pic of the BYO.
> 
> Do those ATs wear large? I love my AT, but it does wear big, I really can only wear it with a blazer.
> 
> Also, how old do you have to be for the Senior discount? (Some places, it's as young as 55.)


The BY0100 wears large. The AT4117 does not, IMO...likely the all black dial and case.

Senior is 65 and they didn't even ask for an ID (big sigh).


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I called it with the TJMaxx! I saw both, but only ended up with the Nighthawk A-T myself... that's self restraint right there ;-)

That was my first purchase since the Black Friday season...


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

145 usd buy it now. Seems like a good deal, 300 less then others on the bay. Crown was replaced though. Men&apos;s Lum Tec Diver G1 Vintage Stainless 200M Leather Stitched Watch OC154 | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anybody want a digital watch that has a built-in remote control for your TV? It's $9.99 delivered to the U.S., and there's only one left.

It's the watch you needed; you just didn't know it!

Crazy Sale Men&apos;s Boy Digital Automatic Wrist Watch with Remote Control Function | eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Deals schmeals, what does it matter when you're trying to get to 100 posts?
> 
> One of his many, many one liners:
> 
> "What's the difference for strap Ostrich to Chicken?"​


Reminds me of "the difference between being erotic vs being kinky? : with the first use a feather, with the second use the whole chicken".


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Oof, that's not even close. Was it from skywatches? Did you try exchanging it? I've been lucky with my purchases, so I'm curious about their CS.


Yes, it's from Skywatches, I didn't exchange it.
I believe I have to pay for the shipping fee to exchange it?
Maybe I should request a discount?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Does anybody want a digital watch that has a built-in remote control for your TV? It's $9.99 delivered to the U.S., and there's only one left.
> 
> It's the watch you needed; you just didn't know it!
> 
> ...


I had one of those: drove my father in law crazy one thanksgiving changing his tv channel during the football game.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

$28 Lucien Piccard Automatic deal a week ago. Put it on mesh.. Not bad!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Yes, it's from Skywatches, I didn't exchange it.
> I believe I have to pay for the shipping fee to exchange it?
> Maybe I should request a discount?


If it's within the return period, I would try to have them correct it. I think you will pay the shipping though. Maybe they can refund you that as well. It won't hurt to ask.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

1960brookwood said:


> Deep Blue is running a promotion for WUS members:
> View attachment 7762546
> 
> 
> SEA QUEST 1500M AUTOMATIC DIVER 42MM -7 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION


Wow. That's a pretty good deal -- lumed sapphire bezel, sapphire crystal. Miyota 9015. Bracelet with divers extension and half links... 
So many Deep Blues are really big, but this one isn't -- 42mm and only 48 L-2-L! 15mm is sort of thick, but it IS a 1500m dive watch.
At $300, I'm kind of tempted....


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Wenger Urban Classic for a shade over $50 with free shipping on Amazon. Pretty freaking good deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Wenger-1041-104-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00G96EYOW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Ouuch!~
> I can do misaligned bezel dot... But misaligned chapter ring??! I'd return it immediately.


Let's see, I got my SKX-007 from Rakuten seiko3s, the bezel dot is off.
NY0040 from skywatches, chapter ring is off.
Orient Ray from Long Island watches, chapter ring, bezel, and index all line up perfectly.

Then I saw this on Seiyajapan Spring Drive Diver page:
*NOTE:
*The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly.
http://www.seiyajapan.com/collections/divers-collections/products/seiko-marinemaster-professional-600m-diver-springdrive-sbdb013

Seriously?


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> My 71 days of self-restraint ended today after a trip to the local TJ Maxx. I found two radio controlled A-T watches for $200 each:
> 
> 
> AT4117-56H "Nighthawk" - E650 Cal. Grey ion plated stainless case/bracelet with internal rotating bezel
> ...


Wow, really interesting stuff and looks good too.

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> The BY0100 wears large. The AT4117 does not, IMO...likely the all black dial and case.
> 
> Senior is 65 and they didn't even ask for an ID (big sigh).


Now you are supposed to send a picture of yourself for us to judge the age 

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Valdore said:


> I be your Huckleberry ~ Doc H


i've got 2 watches, one for each of your wrists? lol


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

oh wow, seriously thought about pulling the trigger, still don't know why i didn't at that price...maybe it's the watch from WoW that just delivered today 



shmaiz3r said:


> 40mm*30mm Bulova 96G46 QUARTZ on a rather great looking bracelet for only *$58 __*_[FACTORY REFURBISHED]_
> This is easily half of what online market is asking for. Note that these refurb. watches could merely be customer returns/open-box/Battery replaced stock. They are warranted and there's 30days return window.
> _ 22 sold today~~ _
> 
> ...


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

I just got a US postal address which will then send over to Australia at discount rate.................Not sure my wife is as excited as I....


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

eggnspoons said:


> I just got a US postal address which will then send over to Australia at discount rate.................Not sure my wife is as excited as I....


Who is that with?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sam L84 said:


> Who is that with?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Australia post, Shopmate.. They give you a US shipping address (their warehouse in US) message you when your item arrives, you pay a price in AUD ($27 for a watch, approx) at your house 4-6 days later.....works out good when Jomashop and others want $50/60 US to ship.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

It seems like no cool deals i the last days. I miss the Kontiki madness this thread had
Hope Adventic will come again to sale soon... missed the deal again because of non paying bidder for my Omega on Ebay.


----------



## GuyMur (Feb 29, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Australia post, Shopmate.. They give you a US shipping address (their warehouse in US) message you when your item arrives, you pay a price in AUD ($27 for a watch, approx) at your house 4-6 days later.....works out good when Jomashop and others want $50/60 US to ship.


+1 Recommendation for Shopmate - recent purchase went very smoothly (slight delay because of Easter, otherwise fine). AUD$32 for two watches ($5 per extra 500gm).


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Mine came with misaligned chapter ring, other than that, the watch works fine.


I try to not obsess over small imperfections but I wouldn't be able to accept this. Everytime I looked at the watch, BAM, my eyes would be drawn to this obvious defect. I would send it back without even a second thought.

Please keep us posted on how Skywatches handles this. Because of my current infatuation with the recently purchased NY0040-09W luminous dial model (also from Skywatches), I've been considering ordering the 09E black dial. This type of defect is very "un-Citizen" which raises other questions.

I would even suggest that you mention that you are active on this forum, perhaps even sending the link to your posting. This forum (and others on WUS) has no doubt helped Skywatches sales. But, that kind of visibility works both ways. I would hope the worst case scenario is you may have to pay return shipping. Depending upon form of payment (CC or Paypal), you may be able to open a case but hope it doesn't come to that. Sadly, this is one of the risks when buying over the Internet.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Ok ok no hdmi
in for 4
you can buy 5 Kontiki for the price
bla bla
but this is an awesome deal!

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal









Tudor North Flag $2550

I'm seriously considering just selling the majority of my watches and hanging around with that one 24/7. That's a lot of bang for the buck and a 10 year service interval. Kind of tempting


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> If it's within the return period, I would try to have them correct it. I think you will pay the shipping though. Maybe they can refund you that as well. It won't hurt to ask.


Jeez, use the power of your credit card issuer.

Call the seller up, tell them it's defective, you want them to send you a call tag to return it and you want a replacement or refund. If they refuse call the issuer and stop the payment, tell them it's defective merchandise and the seller refuses to pick it up.

Worst case, you're back where you started, best case they ignore you and you keep your money and the watch, likely they'll send the tag.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Jeez, use the power of your credit card issuer.
> 
> Call the seller up, tell them it's defective, you want them to send you a call tag to return it and you want a replacement or refund. If they refuse call the issuer and stop the payment, tell them it's defective merchandise and the seller refuses to pick it up.
> 
> Worst case, you're back where you started, best case they ignore you and you keep your money and the watch, likely they'll send the tag.


Unless there was some fine print in the purchase agreement on their website that would limit your available options on handling this problem.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Braun-BN0106B...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Good deal on the Braun BN0106BKBTG. It's the $800 version on bracelet with black coating being sold for $290. Showed up as no CA tax for me and arrived in the mail a few days later. I've seen used ones go for more. BTW, it's made differently from the cheaper Braun models people were complaining about. This one's actually made in Germany and uses a Ventura movement.


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

Two scorching deals:

Eterna Madison at thewatchery.com. $949 less $90 with now working coupon SPRINGLUX90. Throw in 9% cash back from mainstreetshares.com. Net price is $782.

Accutron 64C104 rose gold chronograph $449 less $40 with code SPRINGLUX40. Price after cash back is $372.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Two scorching deals:
> 
> Eterna Madison at thewatchery.com. $949 less $90 with now working coupon SPRINGLUX90. Throw in 9% cash back from mainstreetshares.com. Net price is $782.
> 
> Accutron 64C104 rose gold chronograph $449 less $40 with code SPRINGLUX40. Price after cash back is $372.


A few months ago, they had 64C104 down to $314 with sales tax, before cash back.


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GSY05O8..._B00GSY05O8?_encoding=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Lightning deal on the Jiusko 75LSB08. Regular $275, now $177


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Slightly better with the BeFrugal 10% cash back.



AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> Two scorching deals:
> 
> Eterna Madison at thewatchery.com. $949 less $90 with now working coupon SPRINGLUX90. Throw in 9% cash back from mainstreetshares.com. Net price is $782.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

izmarkie said:


> Amazon.com: Jiusko Mens 24 Jewel Automatic Deep Dive Watch - 300m Scuba - Sapphire - Day Date - Blue Dial - Blue Rubber Strap - 75LSB08: JIUSKO: Watches
> 
> Lightning deal on the Jiusko 75LSB08. Regular $275, now $177
> 
> View attachment 7769426


Gone


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

YellowBullet said:


> Slightly better with the BeFrugal 10% cash back.


where do you see 10%? just bought last week with 8% showing.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

colgex said:


> Ok ok no hdmi
> in for 4
> you can buy 5 Kontiki for the price
> bla bla
> ...


True. And I prefer KonTiki to North Flag. But I prefer a North Flag to a whole lot of other watches. Just plain sexy. This represents what Tudor should be, not Rolex's in-house homage brand.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

It's 10% now.

The amount of cashback has been fluctuating for TheWatchery and WoW on Befrugal. 12% to 8% to 10%.



shootermcgavin said:


> where do you see 10%? just bought last week with 8% showing.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Costco
Pembroke Pines, Florida

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but Massdrop's doing a drop of Maratac Zulus. Pack of 2 for $27 shipped. Choice of 3 or 5 rings, stainless or PVD hardware, and three colors. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think these are widely carried straps and this is the best deal I've seen on them. Still not massive savings, but worth picking up if you've been looking to do so.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-zulu-watch-band-2-pack?mode=guest_open


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> Mine came with misaligned chapter ring, other than that, the watch works fine.


Ask a local shop how much to fix it. Then contact the retailer and ask if they will cover the cost for you. That may be simpler if they demand you pay shipping.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Invicta Pro Diver Auto, $22
10 left


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like a hoax. Shows 2852 feedback but there is none.
Ok he has not sold anything for over a year. Still seems funny to me. States that they are in Albany,NY but on his feedback page says United Kingdom.
Hope it for real if anyone oredered.



uyebsk said:


> Invicta Pro Diver Auto, $22
> 10 left


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Come on guys, this is an obvious hoax. Members who frequent this thread should know how to spot them by now.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Costco has some deals from time to time. I saw a Breitling Navitimer there a few years ago for $2500ish. That recession triggered some great deals.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

"Hi honey. Yeah no, I stopped at Costco and picked up what you had on the list. Yeah and a Rolex Submariner, the Rolesor one with the blue dial and bezel. Wait what do you mean divorce lawyer? Honey? Susan?" *Dialtone*


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

thedius said:


> Come on guys, this is an obvious hoax. Members who frequent this thread should know how to spot them by now.


Lol someone posted new Hamilton khaki pilot quartz watches for like 65 bucks yesterday. I still don't understand why people purchase when they know it's too good to be true. I only made the mistake once in a citizen endeavor chronograph for $40.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Deegan42 said:


> Lol someone posted new Hamilton khaki pilot quartz watches for like 65 bucks yesterday. I still don't understand why people purchase when they know it's too good to be true. I only made the mistake once in a citizen endeavor chronograph for $40.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This time it's real, tho. This time.....


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I bet you can get this in a six-pack, or maybe in a pop up box, ala Kleenex. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00IJ...=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=casio+men+watch

About a dollar more than lowest price on Amazon.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My $33 delivered buy from WoW the other day arrived. You've heard of a root beer diver? Well, this is store-brand root beer. This is Kroger Root Beer.

The case and bracelet are surprisingly nice -- the bracelet is better than any Seiko or Orient I've ever owned. The dial looks good, except for the glossy Akribos logo, which screams "cheap watch." Such a shame, because the watch otherwise doesn't seem that cheap. The bezel is tight and solid.

It's quartz. The chronograph functions work just fine.

It's big, but I have a wrist size that can handle that. By my calipers it's 47.66 mm without crown, 53mm lug-to-lug, and Holy Invicta Batman, is it thick! 15.3 mm.

I'll for sure wear this from time to time -- which is all you really ask of a watch this inexpensive.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Costco has some deals from time to time. I saw a Breitling Navitimer there a few years ago for $2500ish. That recession triggered some great deals.





lxnastynotch93 said:


> "Hi honey. Yeah no, I stopped at Costco and picked up what you had on the list. Yeah and a Rolex Submariner, the Rolesor one with the blue dial and bezel. Wait what do you mean divorce lawyer? Honey? Susan?" *Dialtone*


Lol. If I wasn't married I would have been the proud new owner of that watch.


----------



## digital2analog (Dec 17, 2014)

hey guys,

this thread is incredibly practical. i would suggest signing up for massdrop.com, they have amazing deals from time to time...but you have to be quick because some options sell out quickly. 

if anybody could help me, i would like help searching for a seiko monster (of any generation) that is within the $200 budget. i have been searching for one for several years now, only to come up on deals a day late and a dollar short 

any and all help is appreciated!!!

-bobby


----------



## visualplane (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you try ebay? I just saw some for under $200. I just searched "seiko monster" and buy now.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Deegan42 said:


> Lol someone posted new Hamilton khaki pilot quartz watches for like 65 bucks yesterday. I still don't understand why people purchase when they know it's too good to be true. I only made the mistake once in a citizen endeavor chronograph for $40.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


After several deals last week, (pulsometer/LP 90th anniversary edition) nothing is too good to be true, besides what'd you have to lose? If it is a hoax then paypal would just return your money no harm done. Besides if you follow this model last year around Dec. there's a deal for the exact same watch for about $36.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This sure seems like a deal to me ... Watchshop in the UK has the Fiyta Extreme Titanium Automatic Chronograph for £276.54 with coupon code 'OFFER6'

That's $370.75 delivered to the U.S.

http://www.watchshop.com/mens-fiyta...c-chronograph-watch-ga8540-bbb-p99969163.html


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Mido Mens Captain watch M011.430.11.041.02

There's another Mido Ocean Star Captain IV available on Amazon for $499. That's a damn good price and I believe an all time low. Same seller as a month ago...Watches Emporium and fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## Quest844 (Feb 3, 2016)

digital2analog said:


> hey guys,
> 
> this thread is incredibly practical. i would suggest signing up for massdrop.com, they have amazing deals from time to time...but you have to be quick because some options sell out quickly.
> 
> ...


Seiko Prospex Dive Automatic Black Dial Black Polyurethane Mens Watch SRP581 | Amazon.com

$198 new 3rd gen monster enjoy. You can also get plenty of monsters in that price range in the for sale section on this site.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Quest844 said:


> Seiko Prospex Dive Automatic Black Dial Black Polyurethane Mens Watch SRP581 | Amazon.com
> 
> $198 new 3rd gen monster enjoy. You can also get plenty of monsters in that price range in the for sale section on this site.


That's a great price. I wonder if there's a limit on how many you can buy. It would be great to pick up several of them for modifying and selling them as custom watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quest844 (Feb 3, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> That's a great price. I wonder if there's a limit on how many you can buy. It would be great to pick up several of them for modifying and selling them as custom watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt there is a limit on amazon..but i'm not sure.

these watches are pretty nice, I held one a few days ago. The only thing i didn't like was the bracelet didn't feel substantial, it felt kind of light as if it were titanium. I know some ppl may like that though


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

digital2analog said:


> hey guys,
> 
> this thread is incredibly practical. i would suggest signing up for massdrop.com, they have amazing deals from time to time...but you have to be quick because some options sell out quickly.
> 
> ...


If you're in the U.S., the second generation Monsters have been $160-$180 range as their everyday-price for about two years. Even Amazon has each model in the range $162-$205, which is higher than they've been on that upper end (camelcamelcamel.com says the SRP313 is $10 above its averate at $185 now).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

colgex said:


> Ok ok no hdmi
> in for 4
> you can buy 5 Kontiki for the price
> bla bla
> ...


Whoa! I tried one of these on at a Tourneau shop and it was niiiiiiice. I really like the simple block design elements throughout the watch and it looks decidedly modern which leads me to believe it will look somewhat dated in 5 years. Still, the only way I could describe the feel of the bracelet is that it felt sexy on my wrist. I really felt like a tall, square-jawed, rugged outdoorsman surrounded by beautiful ladies and not the short, swarthy, mustachioed man whose natural environment is on either side of a deli counter. Alas, it was $4600 there so this is indeed a good deal but for $2550 can buy a lot of pastrami sandwiches and even upgrade to chocolate milk.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm looking for Micheal Kors - MK5020 watch in silver tone. It looks like Joma offers it for $134. Does anybody have an idea where I can look for a better price and 100% authntic? I know it's not realy "a watch", but I need only it


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

uyebsk said:


> Besides if you follow this model last year around Dec. there's a deal for the exact same watch for about $36.


Do you have a link? I think I'd remember that, but I don't. And I've looked and couldn't find anything.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

lowest price i have seen for eterna vaughan 999.99$
Men's Vaughn Automatic Black Genuine Alligator Gunmetal Dial SS | World of Watches
SPRING75 drop to 925$ and befrugal rebate drop to 851$ net 
ш would by for myself but already own one


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> I'm looking for Micheal Kors - MK5020 watch in silver tone. It looks like Joma offers it for $134. Does anybody have an idea where I can look for a better price and 100% authntic? I know it's not realy "a watch", but I need only it


That's likely the best price you will find short of getting lucky at a TJ Maxx brick and mortar store. Even then it's only going to be $10 cheaper.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I couldn't find a historical price reference around here, but a bunch of Charmex quartz watches have come up in Ashford's current weekly deal. The Vienna II triple date moonphase is probably the most interesting.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for the tip! I didn't buy the Fiyta watch (I don't like the integrated bracelet) but I did end up buying a couple of German watches.

TIP: buy 2 watches, get 20% off the cheaper of the two watches
AND: use coupon code OFFER6 to receive 6% off on top of that
AND: shipping to Australia (for my recent purchase) is **free** with DHL Express!

EDIT: link to the main site
http://www.watchshop.com/



















WorthTheWrist said:


> This sure seems like a deal to me ... Watchshop in the UK has the Fiyta Extreme Titanium Automatic Chronograph for £276.54 with coupon code 'OFFER6'
> 
> That's $370.75 delivered to the U.S.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> I'm looking for Micheal Kors - MK5020 watch in silver tone. It looks like Joma offers it for $134. Does anybody have an idea where I can look for a better price and 100% authntic? I know it's not realy "a watch", but I need only it


you could also try your luck on ebay.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton H31 automatic chronograph for $494 after coupons and cashback. It's slightly complicated, but it should work.

Go to BeFrugal and click through to TheWatchery. Search for model H78716983 and add it to your cart.
Go to your cart and delete the item promo code. Add item promo code WMP15093041116171737330303271 to drop the price to $589.
Add promo code SPRINGLUX40 to drop the price to $549. This is a BeFrugal coupon, so it should work ok with cash back.
10% cash back makes it $494 net.

I also got a great deal on a German clock yesterday. BoA gave me 3.6% for 72 months on it. Banks are dumb.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Should be $124 shipped from here. MICHAEL KORS Watch,Michael Kors Silver-Tone Ritz Watch MK5020 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

I would not be to worried about fake MK's. If you are, use well-known sites or take a trip to the mall and pay a few $ more.

Good luck!



KirS124 said:


> I'm looking for Micheal Kors - MK5020 watch in silver tone. It looks like Joma offers it for $134. Does anybody have an idea where I can look for a better price and 100% authntic? I know it's not realy "a watch", but I need only it


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

how did you find to add WMP15093041116171737330303271 code? does it work with other watches?


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Daniel57 said:


> Do you have a link? I think I'd remember that, but I don't. And I've looked and couldn't find anything.


link


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> how did you find to add WMP15093041116171737330303271 code? does it work with other watches?


That is an item specific code for this watch only. I ordered one to see if my Quadtec bracelet fits it. I think the odd orange strap is the only reason this watch isn't selling better.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

The Cocktail Time is back on Massdrop. $359.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sorry this is off topic, someone mentioned an iPhone app that allows you to set up a make shift home security system several pages back. can someone tell me the name of that app? I can't seem to find it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton H31 automatic chronograph for $494 after coupons and cashback. It's slightly complicated, but it should work.
> 
> Go to BeFrugal and click through to TheWatchery. Search for model H78716983 and add it to your cart.
> Go to your cart and delete the item promo code. Add item promo code WMP15093041116171737330303271 to drop the price to $589.
> ...


Nice one! How's the lume??

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

pls keep posted on this issue with braCelet


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I also got a great deal on a German clock yesterday. BoA gave me 3.6% for 72 months on it. Banks are dumb.
> 
> View attachment 7777626


Your clock is fast.


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sorry this is off topic, someone mentioned an iPhone app that allows you to set up a make shift home security system several pages back. can someone tell me the name of that app? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


It is called Presence. Good app and works!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton H31 automatic chronograph for $494 after coupons and cashback. It's slightly complicated, but it should work.
> 
> Go to BeFrugal and click through to TheWatchery. Search for model H78716983 and add it to your cart.
> Go to your cart and delete the item promo code. Add item promo code WMP15093041116171737330303271 to drop the price to $589.
> ...


I suppose the movement is not an automatic? Could you give me a side profile shot of the case and maybe a three quarters lug View?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I suppose the movement is not an automatic? Could you give me a side profile shot of the case and maybe a three quarters lug View?


It has a manual movement. 








Nice deal on Movados on Slickdeals. $219 for a Movado Veturi 38mm on a bracelet. If you have the $50 off $250 Amex promo, it would be an even better deal.

https://slickdeals.net/f/8660586-mo...bracelet-219-free-shipping?v=1&src=SiteSearch


----------



## Red Bullet (Apr 17, 2014)

Where can I buy a Casio MDV106-1AV Duro, in the net (E.U. seller)?
I have seen some but the price is near €100...
Any idea is welcome!

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Red Bullet (Apr 17, 2014)

(delete)


----------



## Red Bullet (Apr 17, 2014)

(delete)


----------



## Red Bullet (Apr 17, 2014)

Delete the last two messages please!!!


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

PORSCHE DESIGN FLAT SIX AUTOMATIC // 6351.41.64.1256at ToM for 499,-! I don´t know if everyone gets that 20% off coupon, but if you have it, it will bring the watch down to 409,- incl. shipping plus 7%cb makes around 380,- total! Good price for that watch.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It has a manual movement.
> View attachment 7778562
> 
> 
> ...


The R gear is for race mode!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sorry this is off topic, someone mentioned an iPhone app that allows you to set up a make shift home security system several pages back. can someone tell me the name of that app? I can't seem to find it.





nek said:


> It is called Presence. Good app and works!


OP here - here's a link in case anyone else is looking for it: Presence http://www.presencepro.com/

I agree with nek, I've only had it for about a week and I've already had one experience with it:

The whole family went out for a day trip and I set it up in the main living area facing the front door and master bedroom door. After 4 or 5 hours out, forgot all about it.

We came home and mother in law was first through the door and the monitor iPhone let out a loud screech, just like an alarm would - it was about as loud as the little iPHone could scream. About 5 seconds later, I got a push notification from Presence that there was movement detected. I clicked the push notification, the app came on and up came the video of us in the living room. The app then offered to let me watch the original "entry" video (saved to the cloud).

[note: for iPHone, be sure to change your alert for Presence from banner to alert - settings/presence/notifications - also, with the app iExplorer (or, easier, CustomNotificationSound if you're jailbroken), you can change the notification sound for Presence, in my case, a really strong alarm - like the sound of a nuclear reactor meltdown alarm]

Needless to say, for a free app, I was (and am) impressed.

New iPhone coming for the Wife this week. I plan to put her old iPhone in the back of the house and leave this one here. 2 motion sensor home alarm for (virtually) free.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Tourneu 25% off. FFSE4103 through Saturday 4/17. Certain brands excluded. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Hamilton Navy UTC -- bracelet version this time -- for $499 with code AFFUTC499.

6% Befrugal rebate applies.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505133 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> PORSCHE DESIGN FLAT SIX AUTOMATIC // 6351.41.64.1256at ToM for 499,-! I don´t know if everyone gets that 20% off coupon, but if you have it, it will bring the watch down to 409,- incl. shipping plus 7%cb makes around 380,- total! Good price for that watch.


Do you have a link? ToM shows sale ended for all the ones I found.


Red Bullet said:


> Delete the last two messages please!!!


Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And this X-Patrol for $758 with AFFXPATROL758.

Also Befrugal-worthy.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566151 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...che-design-flat-six-automatic-6351-41-64-1256

Beautiful dial, just the strap gets dirty easily and hard to change.



aev said:


> Do you have a link? ToM shows sale ended for all the ones I found.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Not necessarily bargains but if you've been after one of those watches that *never* seems to be discounted from MSRP you might find it here -- and from a reputable AD.

25% off with code FFSE4103

Tourneau Friends and Family


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

25% off an Alpina from tourno would still be more than double the price that people around here are getting it for .


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

monza06 said:


> 25% off an Alpina from tourno would still be more than double the price that people around here are getting it for .


Even with that it seems that a certain GM dealer always manages to blow that out of the water- but if you don't trust them and prefer the AD route then it's a good deal.


----------



## digital2analog (Dec 17, 2014)

*Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065*

$349.99 + $7.75 shipping on massdrop dot com! I can't make budget for this watch at the time, but I don't want anybody else to miss out on this watch!


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Blais223 said:


> Even with that it seems that a certain GM dealer always manages to blow that out of the water- but if you don't trust them and prefer the AD route then it's a good deal.


Agreed...it all depends on your own personal feelings. I know some watch fans that will ONLY buy from an AD...not sure why. Maybe they have a relationship with their preferred shop, maybe they like having their asses kissed...who knows. My own opinion is this: If you can save $500+ (sometimes MUCH more) and the piece you are considering has a "standard" movement, you've already covered the cost of a service should something arise. To pay the kind of AD mark up for only a 2 year warranty is kinda crazy, IMHO. To each his/her own...


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Hamilton Navy UTC -- bracelet version this time -- for $499 with code AFFUTC499.
> 
> 6% Befrugal rebate applies.
> 
> ...


And I finally fell victim to my time spent browsing this thread. Snagged one of these beauties. Thanks Barry!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

MV-22 said:


> And I finally fell victim to my time spent browsing this thread. Snagged one of these beauties. Thanks Barry!


was tempted to get one also... but 53mm lug to lug is way too long for me.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Kontiki Alert
Thewatchery.net has a black dial/silver index Kontiki on the fabric/leather strap for $499.99 minus applicable coupons and cashback:
http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...s_variance_id=297826&promotion_code=PBD297826

SPRINGLUX40 takes $40 off that price. www.mainstreetshares.com has 9% cashback at The Watchery (better than Befrugal's 8%). Every order I've placed through Main Street Shares, I had cashback notification within 2 days, so it seems like it's worth using until Befrugal kicks their percentage back up to 10% or more.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

monza06 said:


> 25% off an Alpina from tourno would still be more than double the price that people around here are getting it for .


That is probably the worst brand in the sale because of how many Alpinas are in GM's hands. If I had to get anything form this sale I'd probably look at Ball or Bremont.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

monza06 said:


> 25% off an Alpina from tourno would still be more than double the price that people around here are getting it for .


Yep. I had a buddy that was a watchmaker at one of their locations few years back. Even with his discount it was more then most deals we can find


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

digital2analog said:


> *Seiko Cocktail Time SARB065*
> 
> $349.99 + $7.75 shipping on massdrop dot com! I can't make budget for this watch at the time, but I don't want anybody else to miss out on this watch!


This damn thread is costing (or saving?) me a small fortune.......

Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

And it is over! Sold Out



Odeen said:


> Kontiki Alert
> Thewatchery.net has a black dial/silver index Kontiki on the fabric/leather strap for $499.99 minus applicable coupons and cashback:
> Eterna 1220-41-43-1184 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches
> 
> SPRINGLUX40 takes $40 off that price. www.mainstreetshares.com has 9% cashback at The Watchery (better than Befrugal's 8%). Every order I've placed through Main Street Shares, I had cashback notification within 2 days, so it seems like it's worth using until Befrugal kicks their percentage back up to 10% or more.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mannal said:


> And it is over! Sold Out


" Gone in 60 seconds " ?

That movie should've been about the Kontiki :-d


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> PORSCHE DESIGN FLAT SIX AUTOMATIC // 6351.41.64.1256at ToM for 499,-! I don´t know if everyone gets that 20% off coupon, but if you have it, it will bring the watch down to 409,- incl. shipping plus 7%cb makes around 380,- total! Good price for that watch.


So I have this thing in my cart and I keep going back and forth. Does anyone have any feedback on ToM? I ordered something from them a while ago, and it literally took 2 months to show up. Watches are too impulsive for me to buy and then wait two months to get. Anyone buy any watches from them before? 


boonh said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...che-design-flat-six-automatic-6351-41-64-1256
> 
> Beautiful dial, just the strap gets dirty easily and hard to change.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

achernob said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on ToM? I ordered something from them a while ago, and it literally took 2 months to show up.


And then there is this:

Return Policy: Final sale, not eligible for return


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> This damn thread is costing (or saving?) me a small fortune.......
> 
> Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


If it helps, that cocktail time is worth every penny.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

thechin said:


> " Gone in 60 seconds " ?
> 
> That movie should've been about the Kontiki :-d


I signed up with Mainstreet to see the final price...and gone before I could finish it! I like the white\blue much better anyway, so just as well.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

papa_E said:


> If it helps, that cocktail time is worth every penny.


Ehm.. No papa_E, it actually doesn't :-( (must not buy more watches, must not buy more watches, must not buy...)


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

That's how I missed out on getting THE LAST Madison Eight Day on WoW. Debating which credit card to use and, when I was finally ready to pull the trigger, it was gone. o|


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

How much were the legendary Madison 8 Day watches at WoW?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Officer automatic, model H70365133, $392.62 with coupon code 'PAYPAL'

That seems to beat the competition by about $68.

Hamilton Khaki Field H70365133 Men's Watch , watches

EDIT: That coupon code makes this other Hamilton field model also about the same price, even more of a discount than what others are charging.

Hamilton H70615523 Watch , watches


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

achernob said:


> So I have this thing in my cart and I keep going back and forth. Does anyone have any feedback on ToM? I ordered something from them a while ago, and it literally took 2 months to show up. Watches are too impulsive for me to buy and then wait two months to get. Anyone buy any watches from them before?


I picked up an Alpina Startimer from them a few months back. I got it within 2 weeks. I had ordered a watch from them once before, about 2 years ago, that still hadn't even shipped after 2 weeks, so I asked them to cancel my order, which they did.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm guessing Swatch is refreshing their line so this fun little number is dropping down to around $130 on Jomashop, Amazon and other sellers:

https://www.google.com/#tbm=shop&q=Swatch+YAS112G
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011K8TEH0









The question I'm asking myself now is if I need another "f*ck around" watch or if that money would be better going into a mid-tier piece or my grail fund.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I'm guessing Swatch is refreshing their line so this fun little number is dropping down to around $130 on Jomashop, Amazon and other sellers:
> 
> https://www.google.com/#tbm=shop&q=Swatch+YAS112G
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B011K8TEH0
> ...


You already know the answer to that question.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I'm guessing Swatch is refreshing their line so this fun little number is dropping down to around $130 on Jomashop, Amazon and other sellers:
> 
> https://www.google.com/#tbm=shop&q=Swatch+YAS112G
> Amazon.com: Swatch YAS112G Uncle Charly Silver Gold See Through Dial Steel Unisex Watch NEW: Swatch: Watches
> ...


You already know the answer to that question.


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

I got my limited zodiac sea dragon in! I can now officially vouch for brandnameswatch. What a beautiful piece up close. I received #017/500.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> I'm looking for Micheal Kors - MK5020 watch in silver tone. It looks like Joma offers it for $134. Does anybody have an idea where I can look for a better price and 100% authntic? I know it's not realy "a watch", but I need only it


Check Ross if you live near one. Saw a similar model for $99 today (Signal Hill,CA).


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Officer automatic, model H70365133, $392.62 with coupon code 'PAYPAL'
> 
> That seems to beat the competition by about $68.
> 
> ...


34mm width on the first sounds like a ladies watch...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

AnGeLiCbOrIs said:


> How much were the legendary Madison 8 Day watches at WoW?


Before they disappeared around fall of last year, they were in the $1800-ish range. Which was too rich for my blood then, and, living in California, I didn't want to get dinged with sales tax on top of that. And then I found Shipmatica, and some more watch funds, and a single "store display" Madison Eight Day appeared during the WoW 20% off sale. And I whiffed on it.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Deegan42 said:


> I got my limited zodiac sea dragon in! I can now officially vouch for brandnameswatch. What a beautiful piece up close. I received #017/500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So due to a zip code error mine is getting sent back to the shipper. Nuts. Hopefully I can get it turned around again. To be clear this was my fault, not NBW's. I'm pretty pissed UPS didn't even bother trying to contact me or figure out the right zip. That depot is just down the street.


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> So due to a zip code error mine is getting sent back to the shipper. Nuts. Hopefully I can get it turned around again. To be clear this was my fault, not NBW's. I'm pretty pissed UPS didn't even bother trying to contact me or figure out the right zip. That depot is just down the street.


That sucks! I had to chase down an Oris aquis on my birthday where the deliver person didn't even rung the bell before putting the "unsuccessful delivery" notice on my door. I hope you get it soon. I'm tempted to buy another color but there are other watches I want more.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ding! Ding! Ding! Round 3 (or is it Round 4?)......several new Tangaroas' and KonTiki (blue face!) back on The Watchery! Let the frenzy begin....Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Edox Hydrosub (quartz)

I think this may have been lower $ before but I don't remember seeing this gray dial color before.










$412.50
- $40 (AFF40)
=

$372.50 (don't forget 6% from befrugal)


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

The blue Kontiki just showed up

Eterna 1220-41-83-1246 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Blue Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

New ETERNA´s on the thewatchery: Tangaroa moonphase and kontikis
Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## circustown (Jan 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! Round 3 (or is it Round 4?)......several new Tangaroas' and KonTiki (blue face!) back on The Watchery! Let the frenzy begin....Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


was trying to complete my order then spread the word, but all kinds of people beat me to it!


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/243666
Here's that Tangaroa on bracelet. Its a bit more than the strap version. That blue face Kontiki is nice, but I already scored the white dial the last go round.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

That rubber strap... is it the kind where you have to cut off the ends to size it?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Odeen said:


> That rubber strap... is it the kind where you have to cut off the ends to size it?


Yes


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

taike said:


> Yes


That's how one gets to 12,220 posts, folks.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Odeen said:


> That rubber strap... is it the kind where you have to cut off the ends to size it?


Such a pretty watch. Really don't need it for $500, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

POOF. It's gone. Who did that lol????? I finally grabbed the Tangaroa moonphase for $999 less coupons etc.... patience paid off!!! They still show other colors, but not at the "right" price- (not bad though, $1499).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! Round 3 (or is it Round 4?)......several new Tangaroas' and KonTiki (blue face!) back on The Watchery! Let the frenzy begin....Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

I was pulling the trigger on the Kontiki and.. DANG! Someone did it before me. Dammit.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> POOF. It's gone. Who did that lol????? I finally grabbed the Tangaroa moonphase for $999 less coupons etc.... patience paid off!!! They still show other colors, but not at the "right" price- (not bad though, $1499).


I don´t want to diminish your happiness over the deal. But don´t be to happy until you actually got the watch. The watchery etc. are famous for letting you check out and "buy" it, just to let you then now ( a day later or so) that they are out of stock...


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Agreed...I had even pushed all the way thru to Paypal Checkout before holding strong, in the end.

Already have the white/blue...but...really diggin' the blue face, as well.

Deep breath...gather my thoughts and senses about me...and, relax.

That's better,
-Mark in St. Louis



Jessem1133 said:


> Such a pretty watch. Really don't need it for $500, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> The blue Kontiki just showed up
> 
> Eterna 1220-41-83-1246 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Blue Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


Damn my time zone! Damn it to heck!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

The kontiki is still available at WOW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I have to say, it's odd the way they ramp the prices of some of these models up and down-- all the while calling them great bargains, which they are -- like they have run the Adventic from 1299 to 1899 back and forth, depending on which day or hour you are looking-- it seems like they would have some more consistency than that. It makes me hesitant to buy from them without waiting around for the cycles.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

They might "show" that it's available at WOW, but if it's already sold out at The Watchery, then you can be pretty damn sure that it's no longer available at WOW, either.



halaku said:


> The kontiki is still available at WOW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

D'oh-ble post!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone know about how much it is to buy a bracelt for an Eterna watch ? Now that I have 3 (Tangaroa, Adventic, KonTiki) with rubber, alligator, and leather straps--- I wouldn't mind having a bracelet -- or is that quartz for $179 a deal? I've searched the web of things and keep coming up with nothing.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've seen several folks here post that the KonTiki (3 hand date) bracelet is around $660 through an AD! Crazy! FYI....Don't assume that one bracelet is compatible with all models, either. The bracelet for my KonTiki date does NOT fit on my KonTiki chronograph.



patrolmi said:


> Does anyone know about how much it is to buy a bracelt for an Eterna watch ? Now that I have 3 (Tangaroa, Adventic, KonTiki) with rubber, alligator, and leather straps--- I wouldn't mind having a bracelet -- or is that quartz for $179 a deal? I've searched the web of things and keep coming up with nothing.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

halaku said:


> The kontiki is still available at WOW
> 
> Seems to still be available. If it was white with blue accents, I'd chew on it and roll the dice.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

From Jomadeals (other than kontiki):

*Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Black Dial Titanium Mens Watch 647.10.11 M $795*

Maybe able to get another $20 off with GOOGLE20


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

If you have Hamilton-Eterna fatigue, Kohl's has a buy one, get one half off deal going right now plus and additional 15% off with the promo code: CATCH15OFF

You might be able to put together a good bundle for that and the warranty might be better than your usual gray market fare.

Watches: Find Watches for Women, Men & Kids | Kohl's


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> Does anyone know about how much it is to buy a bracelt for an Eterna watch ? Now that I have 3 (Tangaroa, Adventic, KonTiki) with rubber, alligator, and leather straps--- I wouldn't mind having a bracelet -- or is that quartz for $179 a deal? I've searched the web of things and keep coming up with nothing.


I asked two dealers for the bracelet of KonTiki date. One quoted me USD $650 and the other GBP 500 !!!

I ended up using Strapcode Jubilee for skx. The end-link doesn't sit flushed 100% but I'm very happy with the result and it is still attached to my KonTiki now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

misterminkz said:


> I asked two dealers for the bracelet of KonTiki date. One quoted me USD $650 and the other GBP 500 !!!
> 
> I ended up using Strapcode Jubilee for skx. The end-link doesn't sit flushed 100% but I'm very happy with the result and it is still attached to my KonTiki now.
> 
> View attachment 7782906


I think the strapcode super oyster would probably look phenomenal on that watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks like I have to take a speed typing course to get a Kontiki .


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Man. Of the Watchery sale page posted the one I want is the only Luminox on my list. I've been good lately too...

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/190895










Better than anywhere else I see by 15-20 bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seiko 5 Automatic SNK80x [four colors available] for *$50* w/ free shipping in the US only --- from eBay.
Not a screaming deal, but a great price for whoever is on the fence on getting one of these, especially for the beige and blue ones because they rarely go below $58.
I have the beige one myself, and it looks ridiculously beautiful on any brown leather I slap on it.

* LINK HERE*

_23 sold today_


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another day, another box arrived from my foray into WoW's ultra-affordables. I got this $33 Redline for its Porsche Design looks. I unapologetically like it! The build quality doesn't feel cheap. Nice screw-down crown (unfortunately red), and the turning of the date wheel feels really smooth and solid.

Unlike a lot of cheap quartz chronos, the central seconds hand is NOT the chrono seconds; it's the normal seconds. So the chrono button starts a tenth-second spinning top subdial, with seconds in the bottom subdial and minutes in the large subdial at the 9. After a minute, the spinning tenth dial stops to conserve battery -- but goes to the correct tenth when the chrono function is stopped. When chrono is cleared, the tenth dial goes slowly back to start point, and the second dial spins slowly backwards, "reeling back" the minutes hand. It's a nice little show, and not something I'd typically expect from a $30 watch.

The bracelet is only average, no solid end links being a minus. But it doesn't feel "******," and I look forward to putting this on a leather rally strap as soon as it arrives, anyway.

I am pleasantly surprised by the watch, and don't hesitate to recommend it. They also had a really nice looking black dial and a gunmetal gray dial.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> From Jomadeals (other than kontiki):
> 
> *Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonauts Black Dial Titanium Mens Watch 647.10.11 M $795*
> 
> Maybe able to get another $20 off with GOOGLE20


Wow, this is cheaper than used ones, if I had the money, would pull the trigger right now.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man. Of the Watchery sale page posted the one I want is the only Luminox on my list. I've been good lately too...
> 
> Luminox 8831-KM Watches,Men's Recon Nav SPC 8830 Series Black Rubber and Dial Km/h, Luxury Luminox Quartz Watches
> 
> ...


is that a tumor?


----------



## Philcore (Apr 10, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another day, another box arrived from my foray into WoW's ultra-affordables. I got this $33 Redline for its Porsche Design looks. I unapologetically like it! The build quality doesn't feel cheap. Nice screw-down crown (unfortunately red), and the turning of the date wheel feels really smooth and solid.
> 
> Unlike a lot of cheap quartz chronos, the central seconds hand is NOT the chrono seconds; it's the normal seconds. So the chrono button starts a tenth-second spinning top subdial, with seconds in the bottom subdial and minutes in the large subdial at the 9. After a minute, the spinning tenth dial stops to conserve battery -- but goes to the correct tenth when the chrono function is stopped. When chrono is cleared, the tenth dial goes slowly back to start point, and the second dial spins slowly backwards, "reeling back" the minutes hand. It's a nice little show, and not something I'd typically expect from a $30 watch.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I missed it, but what is the model name of this one? I quite like it.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> is that a tumor?


----------



## s2kk (Jun 21, 2011)

thechin said:


> Wow, this is cheaper than used ones, if I had the money, would pull the trigger right now.


It's a Stainless Steel version.
Fortis Titanium come with black crown, Jomadeal/Jomashop made a description mistake.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

achernob said:


> Does anyone have any feedback on ToM? I ordered something from them a while ago, and it literally took 2 months to show up. Watches are too impulsive for me to buy and then wait two months to get. Anyone buy any watches from them before?


I set up a topic TouchOfModern (Touch of Modern, aka ToM) Experience here for that. Got two watches from them. One was and still is a sad tale. A TW Pilot Auto; Arrived barely running; sent it back for replacement; they did it as a repair with their vendor (because ToM isn't an AD); their vendor... Gemnation, also not an AD; Watch in their hands January 21st. I'm still waiting for some status... Last I heard last week, Gemnation hadn't even looked at it yet but they'd get ship me a replacement and get me the tracking info last week. It's now Wednesday of THIS week and NOTHING from ToM!!!! I left a voicemail saying I'm fed up, just refund me... Still no word!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

s2kk said:


> It's a Stainless Steel version.
> Fortis Titanium come with black crown, Jomadeal/Jomashop made a description mistake.


Could be a description mistake, and could be a photo mistake.
I know I know, not very helpful.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Sure wish they had some smaller options, but I'm really glad there are quality inexpensive options for quartz chronos. Please post if you find anything nifty/chrono around the 40mm size! I've had no luck.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Could be a description mistake, and could be a photo mistake.
> I know I know, not very helpful.


Model number corresponds to SS
http://gevrilgroup.com/luxurywatche...smonauts-daydate-aeronautic-black-dial-watch/


----------



## digital2analog (Dec 17, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> This damn thread is costing (or saving?) me a small fortune.......
> 
> Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


i came to this website with strong will...it's currently being chipped away...it will be absolutely gone once i find my seiko monster (of any generation).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Philcore said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what is the model name of this one? I quite like it.


They're called Red Line Stealth Chronographs. My model was *RL-50042-22*

They seem to be out of stock at the moment at the WoW family of sites, but be patient and I'm sure they'll be back. They can be found elsewhere, but at quite a bit more money than I paid.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone know of any grey market dealers that sell Ball or Eberhard watches?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> www.thewatchquest.com


This link goes nowhere...

Sent from my NobodyCares using Telepathy


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

matlobi said:


>


awesome, was hoping someone would pick up what i was laying down. :-!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> POOF. It's gone. Who did that lol????? I finally grabbed the Tangaroa moonphase for $999 less coupons etc.... patience paid off!!! They still show other colors, but not at the "right" price- (not bad though, $1499).


Which one was at $999, the moonphase chronograph on leather? What color dial?

thanks,

Rob


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Deegan42 said:


> I got my limited zodiac sea dragon in! I can now officially vouch for brandnameswatch. What a beautiful piece up close. I received #017/500.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my John Deere tractor using my grubby fingers...


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

I am not sure if it was posted earlier, seems a good deal on Bulova Automatic. 
$289.80 after SPRING25 and 8% Befrugal Cash Back.

Men's Telc Auto Blue Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Which one was at $999, the moonphase chronograph on leather? What color dial?
> 
> It was the white dial, black leather band Tangaroa version. I had been watching the gray dial too - I'm thinking eventually they will rotate all of these thru that price point- seems to be their MO. The white dial gold hands/marks keeps showing up on ebay too - if you like that version you can get that for around 900.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Recoil Rob said:
> 
> 
> > Which one was at $999, the moonphase chronograph on leather? What color dial?
> ...


Keeping my eye out for white or black on a bracelet (don't want to risk trying to sneak a gator strap through customs.)

Edit: moonphase


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Didn't see this deal posted.... per slickdeals website,

*Raymond Weil Men's Maestro Automatic Watch (2838-S5-05658) $458 w/ Free Shipping*Ashford

Model # 2838-S5-05658

Apply promo code *AFFMAESTRO458 *to drop the price to *$458 (Even lower w/ cashback deals)*

Shipping is free


Link: Raymond Weil Maestro 2838-S5-05658 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

That is a pretty sweet bracelet on that Raymond Weil. Looks neat and probably super comfortable.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Cocktail?


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

You'd think on a publicity shot they would get the date window looking right!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> Keeping my eye out for white or black on a bracelet (don't want to risk trying to sneak a gator strap through customs.)
> 
> Edit: moonphase


I did a little research based on your post eljay and I have to say that this is an amazing problem you are facing. Who would have thought that you could risk having a watch confiscated because it had a gator strap! Amazing!


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

I have no words........if only we were AUD and USD even again!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> is that a tumor?


It is definitely big. But I'm an Infantryman. A watch with map scales on the band? The ability to calculate my pace? A wrist compass with rotating bezel? Tritium?

This thing is awesome. I want it for the function in the field.

That tumor specifically would keep me from having to wear a wrist compass on my opposite wrist which I currently do whenever we are in the field. You can get a lot of navigational use out of a small wrist compass without ever having to break out the big one. They are plenty accurate enough.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Possibly old news but I thought the C Ward sales were cleaned out. Bunch of half price stuff on their clearance page...

http://ca.christopherward.com/mobile/spring-clearance.html


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> I have no words........if only we were AUD and USD even again!


This is pre-owned though. I am not an Omega expert but it looks like you can get several Speedmaster models on ebay for the same price or less.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

eggnspoons said:


> Cocktail?


Posted this nearly 24 hours ago, where have you been?? :-d


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Monsta_AU said:


> Posted this nearly 24 hours ago, where have you been?? :-d


Your welcome and apology accepted

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

You're*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Possibly old news but I thought the C Ward sales were cleaned out. Bunch of half price stuff on their clearance page...
> 
> Clearance


Thanks for posting. A little more selection (including red bezel tridents) on the .UK site as well Clearance


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

And thanks right back at you. I've been looking for a 43mm red bezel. Wish I'd have seen it before I ordered the other two Tridents this morning. Oh well, can never have enough of those Tridents.



mplsabdulllah said:


> Thanks for posting. A little more selection (including red bezel tridents) on the .UK site as well Clearance


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash...ange-rubber-dark-grey-dial-hamilton-h78615985
Cheapest I've seen this. $349.99








Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

jdanefrantz said:


> Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Orange Rubber Dark Grey Dial | World of Watches
> Cheapest I've seen this. $349.99
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone looked into the cost of alternate straps for these? The orange does nothing for me, but put this or the chrono sibling on black rubber or bracelet and I think it would look great!


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> Has anyone looked into the cost of alternate straps for these? The orange does nothing for me, but put this or the chrono sibling on black rubber or bracelet and I think it would look great!


I haven't been able to find one. That's the killer for me too. There is a black strap option out there on another model but cannot find it by itself...









Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audiolab1 said:


> Has anyone looked into the cost of alternate straps for these? The orange does nothing for me, but put this or the chrono sibling on black rubber or bracelet and I think it would look great!


Stay tuned. I'll be trying out my Quadtec straps and bracelet on mine when it arrives Monday.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Does anyone know of any grey market dealers that sell Ball or Eberhard watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Upscale Time has some Balls.

They have a couple Eberhards too.
http://www.upscaletime.com/eberhard-and-co-watches.aspx


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Eterna Tangaroa Auto for $399 on WOW before any codes or cashback.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...ss-steel-black-dial-ss-eterna-2948-41-41-0277


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Thanks for posting. A little more selection (including red bezel tridents) on the .UK site as well Clearance


dammit, none in 43mm =/


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

bkscott said:


> Eterna Tangaroa Auto for $399 on WOW before any codes or cashback.
> 
> Men's Tangaroa Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS | World of Watches


wow...that looks nice....stop tempting me! :-d


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice looking Air Blue military style auto on jomadeals today for $159.

http://www.jomadeals.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

bkscott said:


> Eterna Tangaroa Auto for $399 on WOW before any codes or cashback.
> 
> Men's Tangaroa Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS | World of Watches


The Watchery has it as well:

Eterna 2948-41-41-0277 Watches,Men's Tangaroa Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

That C60 300 looks gorgeous, trying to decide if I should hold out for the automatic or not...


----------



## Landlockedindallas (Sep 1, 2012)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> That C60 300 looks gorgeous, trying to decide if I should hold out for the automatic or not...


Missed out the last time on the C60 Pro, so couldn't resist and pulled the trigger. My poor bank account is gasping for a break due to this thread....


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice deals on the C60 and other CW watches. Too bad they are all the smaller 38mm sizes except for the white GMT.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Northlander said:


> Nice deals on the C60 and other CW watches. Too bad they are all the smaller 38mm sizes except for the white GMT.


They are going fast! I have the white GMT and it is beautiful.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> They are going fast! I have the white GMT and it is beautiful.


I am still waiting for my C65 from the previous sale (should ship any day now) and ordered a C60 Vintage over the weekend. I am actually glad there aren't any C60 43mm in the current sale. No temptation for another CW and no bad feelings towards my full-priced C60 that should come in today or tomorrow.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph for $224 with item promo code WMP11567041216085400285178584. SPRINGLUX20 makes it $204. 10% Befrugal cashback makes it *$184 net*. MSRP is $475.

Citizen CA0440-51E Watches,Men's Endeavor Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial Blue Accent SS, Diver Citizen Solar Watches


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

There are all those deals on Ward? Can't see anything.


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Odeen said:


> That is a pretty sweet bracelet on that Raymond Weil. Looks neat and probably super comfortable.


Expensive too. I was quoted $650 by an AD for my Freelancer

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

thewatchery: Tangaroa Moonphase white dial on brown leather strap for 999,- available again...


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

sold?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Northlander said:


> Nice deals on the C60 and other CW watches. Too bad they are all the smaller 38mm sizes except for the white GMT.


what white GMT?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> dammit, none in 43mm =/





sleepyinnaptown said:


> That C60 300 looks gorgeous, trying to decide if I should hold out for the automatic or not...





Northlander said:


> Nice deals on the C60 and other CW watches. Too bad they are all the smaller 38mm sizes except for the white GMT.





KirS124 said:


> There are all those deals on Ward? Can't see anything.


Back a few hours ago when first posted 43mm and autos where available.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> what white GMT?


It sold out already. http://www.christopherward.co.uk/spring-clearance/c60-43-gmt-swvt.html


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

jdanefrantz said:


> I haven't been able to find one. That's the killer for me too. There is a black strap option out there on another model but cannot find it by itself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg this watch is sexy af. Which model is this ??????

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eggnspoons said:


> Cocktail?
> 
> View attachment 7787050


I was sick of waiting so I Just picked up a pre owned one in a mint condition, (boxes and tags and papers) off eBay for $300 free shipping.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Emrejagger said:


> Omg this watch is sexy af. Which model is this ??????


See my previous post on how to buy the same model with the orange strap for under $500. It is still in stock. I'll have mine Monday and verify if the Quadtec straps and bracelet fit.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Speaking of the Chris ward sale, has anyone had their c65 from last month's sale ship yet? Been 3 weeks today no response. Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Speaking of the Chris ward sale, has anyone had their c60 from last month's sale ship yet? Been 3 weeks today no response. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I did: black face, green bezel.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Omg this watch is sexy af. Which model is this ??????
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


H78716333

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> Has anyone looked into the cost of alternate straps for these? The orange does nothing for me, but put this or the chrono sibling on black rubber or bracelet and I think it would look great!


I found this model that is its black rubber counterpart. 
H78615335
When I was looking around, somewhere was having that for $429.99 but can't find it now of course!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

I thin we need a sub-forum just for those pining for the Eterna deals. We can call it...

"Hope springs Eterna"

Anyone? 

I'll show myself out...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> I thin we need a sub-forum just for those pining for the Eterna deals. We can call it...
> 
> "Hope springs Eterna"
> 
> ...


[TAP TAP] Is this thing on?

I'll be here all week...
...try the veal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox GMT for $619 with promo code DMCLASS619

Edox Class 1 93005-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Edox GMT for $619 with promo code DMCLASS619
> 
> Edox Class 1 93005-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


I rather like this one. Too bad I just bought a Deep Blue!

Ugh too many watches out there and not enough money!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

$999 deal now on the black face/ back leather older model moonphase Soleure

8340.41.44.1175 Eterna Soleure Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches



Strmwatch said:


> I rather like this one. Too bad I just bought a Deep Blue!
> 
> Ugh too many watches out there and not enough money!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> $999 deal now on the black face/ back leather older model moonphase Soleure
> 
> 8340.41.44.1175 Eterna Soleure Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


This is the one you want. Single pusher chronograph FTW.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> This is the one you want. Single pusher chronograph FTW.


This complication is as good as it gets. 5571 at that price is a stealer

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Back a few hours ago when first posted 43mm and autos where available.


ugh, of course. is there some rhyme or reason to when folks get the emails? i didn't get the email from them til an hr or 2 after it was first posted here. wondering if it's just ppl periodically checking the clearance page or if there's some "order" the emails get out.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNK80x [four colors available] for *$50* w/ free shipping in the US only --- from eBay.
> Not a screaming deal, but a great price for whoever is on the fence on getting one of these, especially for the beige and blue ones because they rarely go below $58.
> I have the beige one myself, and it looks ridiculously beautiful on any brown leather I slap on it.
> 
> ...


In for the Green.. makes 4th watch this week..


----------



## lkorso (Dec 4, 2014)

I have the green it, bought it a year ago for less than 50 euros.Super value for money.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini automatic chronograph, model 63C113, for $498.48. A small Be Frugal rebate takes that down to $483.53. It's at least $50-$70 lower than other sellers, and seems like a crazy-low price for a Swiss auto chrono watch with a sapphire crystal and Valjoux 7750 movement. I'm trying to member if these ever got lower on the WoW family of sites.

Bulova AccuSwiss Gemini Automatic Chronograph Mens Watch 63C113


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi, so is the Soleure better because it's been modified? I see they both use the same movement...... is it that more work would have gone into the one button? Sorry, I'm kind of a novice.:-s



flying.fish said:


> This complication is as good as it gets. 5571 at that price is a stealer
> 
> Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini automatic chronograph, model 63C113, for $498.48. A small Be Frugal rebate takes that down to $483.53. It's at least $50-$70 lower than other sellers, and seems like a crazy-low price for a Swiss auto chrono watch with a sapphire crystal and Valjoux 7750 movement. I'm trying to member if these ever got lower on the WoW family of sites.
> 
> Bulova AccuSwiss Gemini Automatic Chronograph Mens Watch 63C113
> 
> View attachment 7793418


Long time ago. $199 in 2009  They also had some unbelievable deals on the VX200's.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Hi, so is the Soleure better because it's been modified? I see they both use the same movement...... is it that more work would have gone into the one button? Sorry, I'm kind of a novice.:-s


 Did your order on the Tangaroa Moonphase get cancelled? 
No, the Soleure is not better, but it is a really good watch and 999,- minus coupons/cb a very very fair price, provided that they actually give you the watch. I am starting to believe that thewatchery/wow are collecting orders and sort them after the money they would get, so people with coupons/cb have a lower priority, that´s at least the feeling that I am having...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I got half filled. Apparently they shipped the T Moonphase, but I had that blue Kon Tiki ordered on the same ticket, and it got cancelled... I didn't even realize it- they sent me an emai last night. I'm up to my eyeballs in Eterna's at this point!! Like someone else said, I do expect these to keep trickling out... I bet they drop the gray one soon (to 999) if anyone wants it keep an eye on it. As far as coupons etc.. I paid by paypal, used a springlux coupon (like 10%), and had the inconsumer supposedly 8% but so far I've never actually seen any of my transactions get picked up even though I absolutely click thru their thing to buy it. So I was a potential worst case coupon customer.lol

OH. I like the dial on the Tangaroa better than the Soleure.... so I can see why the one push thing could be better- but you still have to look at it... maybe in person I would change my mind.... that's the downside of shopping this way.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Edox GMT for $619 with promo code DMCLASS619
> 
> Edox Class 1 93005-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Isn't the big red "1" distracting?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I got half filled. Apparently they shipped the T Moonphase, but I had that blue Kon Tiki ordered on the same ticket, and it got cancelled... I didn't even realize it- they sent me an emai last night. I'm up to my eyeballs in Eterna's at this point!! Like someone else said, I do expect these to keep trickling out... I bet they drop the gray one soon (to 999) if anyone wants it keep an eye on it. As far as coupons etc.. I paid by paypal, used a springlux coupon (like 10%), and had the inconsumer supposedly 8% but so far I've never actually seen any of my transactions get picked up even though I absolutely click thru their thing to buy it. So I was a potential worst case coupon customer.lol
> 
> OH. I like the dial on the Tangaroa better than the Soleure.... so I can see why the one push thing could be better- but you still have to look at it... maybe in person I would change my mind.... that's the downside of shopping this way.


The grey one is already sold out...


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Speaking of the Chris ward sale, has anyone had their c65 from last month's sale ship yet? Been 3 weeks today no response. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk











I have mine for 9 days already, but I noticed that after I bought it status changed for preorder to mid April, so maybe you are stuck on that.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dejavus said:


> In for the Green.. makes 4th watch this week..


Congrats on your fourth purchase this week, and also my condolences to your economical loss :-d
In all seriousness, you should really go easy on the hobby.. Better wake up 10 years from now with ~8 watches you actually like and wear than with 40 that you barely even get out of the box.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Isn't the big red "1" distracting?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I thought it was just a graphical mistake on the website, but I've seen other images on google that have the same big red "1" on the face.

No idea what that is, or why it's there.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> Did your order on the Tangaroa Moonphase get cancelled?
> No, the Soleure is not better, but it is a really good watch and 999,- minus coupons/cb a very very fair price, provided that they actually give you the watch. I am starting to believe that thewatchery/wow are collecting orders and sort them after the money they would get, so people with coupons/cb have a lower priority, that´s at least the feeling that I am having...


You might be right.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

ChaserM said:


> I have mine for 9 days already, but I noticed that after I bought it status changed for preorder to mid April, so maybe you are stuck on that.


Nah I checked my spam folder and got shipping confirmation today. Came with the newsletter but one went to spam and the other didn't 

Not too long now I hope!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Breitling Superocean Heritage Bronze 38mm.

$1541 after code (SPRING125) + cashback (8% at befrugal).

Women's Superocean Heritage Auto Brown Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches

It is not the best SOH color combination but for me it's a bargain at this price.

WOW put as a womens watch, but we all know 38mm it's a reasonable size for mens.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Congrats on your fourth purchase this week, and also my condolences to your economical loss :-d
> In all seriousness, you should really go easy on the hobby.. Better wake up 10 years from now with ~8 watches you actually like and wear than with 40 that you barely even get out of the box.


Shukran.... I ll give some of the ones I currently have away by all means.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> I thought it was just a graphical mistake on the website, but I've seen other images on google that have the same big red "1" on the face.
> 
> No idea what that is, or why it's there.


Perhaps because the model is called CLASS-*1 ?*


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thechin said:


> Perhaps because the model is called CLASS-*1 ?*


If that is the case...why put it where the number two should be?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> Hi, so is the Soleure better because it's been modified? I see they both use the same movement...... is it that more work would have gone into the one button? Sorry, I'm kind of a novice.:-s


Single pusher chrongraphs are generally more expensive. There aren't any others under $1000. The next cheapest one I can think of is a Longines at over $2000. Christopher Ward's are over $3000.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

38mm Victorinox #241581 QUARTZ is in Amazon's lightening deal [starts at 8:30pm, and 30mins earlier for prime membs]
It's already priced handsomely at *$158 *so anything below *$130 *would be an all time cheapest! Fingers crossed...

Watch link in Amazon *HERE
*
You can check Today's Lightening deals *HERE
*
Specs from Ashford *HERE
*
Video display on YouTube *HERE*

Here's a real photo of a pre-owned one I found in google [better visualization than studio photos :-d]


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

41mm Seiko Neo Classic QUARTZ available in Blue, White, and Black for *$50 *-- from TheWatchery's eBay store.
These rarely go below $58 [especially the blue dial] so if you like one, get it now because this is as good as it gets... [36 sold since 11th April].

*LINK HERE*


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> If that is the case...why put it where the number two should be?











Are we looking at the same thing?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just when I thought it was safe to peruse this thread again. 

That Seiko deal is killing me


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> mplsabdulllah said:
> 
> 
> > Back a few hours ago when first posted 43mm and autos where available.
> ...


I posted it originally. Just happened to check their clearance section. I didn't get the email until hours later either. By then it was cleared out.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

wishmann said:


> Breitling Superocean Heritage Bronze 38mm.
> 
> $1541 after code (SPRING125) + cashback (8% at befrugal).
> 
> ...


I've eyed this one every time it comes up. Just not managed to pull the trigger on it due to never having a SOH 38mm in hand. I'm just concerned it would appear smaller, especially given the wide bezel... :s


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

thechin said:


> Are we looking at the same thing?


Haha I was just thinking the same thing. The "1" is where the hour marker for "1" should be, but the GMT marker for 2 would be there also. Either way it looks pretty lousy. Would be a nice looking watch without it.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Haha I was just thinking the same thing. The "1" is where the hour marker for "1" should be, but the GMT marker for 2 would be there also. Either way it looks pretty lousy. Would be a nice looking watch without it.


Maybe you can sand off the red bits like on the Redline crowns


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thechin said:


> Are we looking at the same thing?


I was talking about the GMT portion of the dial. The big red "1" is a complete detractor from the overall aesthetic of the dial.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Joking!


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

Seiko SARB065 on massdrop $349.99 (sorry if this was posted already)


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

tr3s said:


> Seiko SARB065 on massdrop $349.99 (sorry if this was posted already)


Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 599
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 602
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 610


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought this Victorinox yesterday for $217. Today it is down to $190. Includes a SAK. Nice deal.

http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Sw...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Monsta_AU said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 599
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 602
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 610


Guess you're only being humorous about this deal being posted repeatedly. It's really repeated to death, but we shouldn't forget that *all deal posts are appreciated.*

Thanks *tr3s *for the heads up!


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Houls said:


> I bought this Victorinox yesterday for $217. Today it is down to $190. Includes a SAK. Nice deal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Sw...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


Never tried this myself, but supposedly Amazon will refund you for price changes within seven days of purchase. Here's a guide: How to Get Price-Change Refunds on Amazon Purchases


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

corpyr said:


> Never tried this myself, but supposedly Amazon will refund you for price changes within seven days of purchase. Here's a guide: How to Get Price-Change Refunds on Amazon Purchases


I already emailed them but thanks for the heads up. I was happy with it at $217 but $190 is tough to beat for that watch and knife combo.


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

Monsta_AU said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 599
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 602
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 610


Haha! That's what I thought... it's impossible that it does not come posted here... my backread did not catch that...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi guys,
There's an Alpina Startimer grey dial, automatic, available on the Bay for $677.95. This one with the ss bracelet. I think it's the best I can find right now but I recall there was a great Alpina sale during black Friday, so not sure if this is the best compare to that or it was more of Alpina GMT that was on sale...anyway hoping this is a great deal for whoever interested. Don't forget to use the cash back site and you also should earn eBay bucks.









I'm not affiliated with the seller.
Cheers


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Guess you're only being humorous about this deal being posted repeatedly. It's really repeated to death, but we shouldn't forget that *all deal posts are appreciated.*


Yes, think of it as the Aussie sense of humour. Best part was eggnspoons is from Brisbane so I was going to make a crack about Daylight Savings to him, however that might have cause a thread derail so decided to stay on topic.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

tr3s said:


> Monsta_AU said:
> 
> 
> > Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 599
> ...


This is bound to disappoint a few people when they see it after the drop ends. It happened to me when I first joined and everybody was talking about getting a great deal on the Cocktail Time the first time around!


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Is anyone else really disappointed with the Cocktail Time deal?

The watches are shipping new out Japan for 375 on Ebay all the time, and Massdrop is offering 350 PLUS 8 shipping??? So I save 15 bucks? I've seen them go as low as $335 brand new on ebay out of Japan before - this is hardly a "deal". Just checked - ten on ebay right now for 370, free shipping, versus 358 (and won't ship for another 4 weeks, until May 9th). ~3% savings?!!?!? MUST ORDER NOW!!!!

I understand the functionality of Massdrop, and how they cannot offer deals at the lowest of low rates, but we really need a better way to get new SARB065s into the US market. I was looking forward to this deal, I even voted for the SARB065 in the Massdrop Poll.

But $12 off aint' a deal


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm still waiting on massdrop to deliver something more than 5% off but I have seen that it's a good deal to a lot of people outside of the states that don't have amazon prime.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed with the Cocktail Time deal?
> 
> The watches are shipping new out Japan for 375 on Ebay all the time, and Massdrop is offering 350 PLUS 8 shipping??? So I save 15 bucks? I've seen them go as low as $335 brand new on ebay out of Japan before - this is hardly a "deal". Just checked - ten on ebay right now for 370, free shipping, versus 358 (and won't ship for another 4 weeks, until May 9th). ~3% savings?!!?!? MUST ORDER NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


Completely agree. Their business plan works because there's time and stock limit to push buyers to pull the trigger on a -_slightly cheaper than market_- price.
If not for their extra warranty on Domestic Only seikos, it'd be really pointless go pull the trigger on anything unless you really can't wait for a better price.

My only wish is if MD can create polls for watch heads only, since they source from the origin most of the time.
It'd be a glorious day if they started a SARB033/035 head only drop with a ~$50 bracelet discount.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed with the Cocktail Time deal?
> 
> The watches are shipping new out Japan for 375 on Ebay all the time, and Massdrop is offering 350 PLUS 8 shipping??? So I save 15 bucks? I've seen them go as low as $335 brand new on ebay out of Japan before - this is hardly a "deal". Just checked - ten on ebay right now for 370, free shipping, versus 358 (and won't ship for another 4 weeks, until May 9th). ~3% savings?!!?!? MUST ORDER NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


With sales tax in California, the Cocktail Time on Massdrop right now come to about $390 which has been the going rate for the past month. However for some folks, the warranty and customer support at Massdrop offers them more assurance over their purchase than from a seller on eBay or Amazon and that is worth more than the nominal discount. If I see a price I am not willing to pay for the offered goods and services, I do not pay it with full expectation of not receiving said goods and services. That has worked literally every time and I continue to be pleasantly surprised about once out of every ten lapdances.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

So, what are the odds that this $23 Invicta 8926 is a hacked account? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201561816913&alt=web


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

Thrax said:


> So, what are the odds that this $23 Invicta 8926 is a hacked account? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201561816913&alt=web


100%


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Thrax said:


> So, what are the odds that this $23 Invicta 8926 is a hacked account? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201561816913&alt=web


Highly likely, considering the list of random other items being sold super cheap. The profile details also don't arch the item ship from details.

I would stay away.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Thrax said:


> So, what are the odds that this $23 Invicta 8926 is a hacked account? http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=201561816913&alt=web


Same pics and text as the other fake deal posted 2 days ago for $22.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

taike said:


> Same pics and text as the other fake deal posted 2 days ago for $22.


Item ships from albany but account is in UK 
149 transactions but only 10 ratings 
100% fake


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed with the Cocktail Time deal?
> 
> The watches are shipping new out Japan for 375 on Ebay all the time, and Massdrop is offering 350 PLUS 8 shipping??? So I save 15 bucks? I've seen them go as low as $335 brand new on ebay out of Japan before - this is hardly a "deal". Just checked - ten on ebay right now for 370, free shipping, versus 358 (and won't ship for another 4 weeks, until May 9th). ~3% savings?!!?!? MUST ORDER NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


$12 is better your pocket.....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Monsta_AU said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 599
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 602
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 610


Where can I get a cocktail time?



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Monsta_AU said:


> Yes, think of it as the Aussie sense of humour. Best part was eggnspoons is from Brisbane so I was going to make a crack about Daylight Savings to him, however that might have cause a thread derail so decided to stay on topic.


Ah daylight savings......if only

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed with the Cocktail Time deal?
> 
> The watches are shipping new out Japan for 375 on Ebay all the time, and Massdrop is offering 350 PLUS 8 shipping??? So I save 15 bucks? I've seen them go as low as $335 brand new on ebay out of Japan before - this is hardly a "deal". Just checked - ten on ebay right now for 370, free shipping, versus 358 (and won't ship for another 4 weeks, until May 9th). ~3% savings?!!?!? MUST ORDER NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like it is $12 cheaper than on eBay, and it comes with a warranty. Just saying.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

corpyr said:


> Never tried this myself, but supposedly Amazon will refund you for price changes within seven days of purchase. Here's a guide: How to Get Price-Change Refunds on Amazon Purchases


Bang!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Now _that's_ how you build customer loyalty


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I think by now, we've all become accustomed to having our Kontiki orders cancelled but I still feel somewhat let down when that happens. 

Just got mine cancelled from WoW for the blue Kontiki. Until next time I guess...


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

thedius said:


> I think by now, we've all become accustomed to having our Kontiki orders cancelled but I still feel somewhat let down when that happens.
> 
> Just got mine cancelled from WoW for the blue Kontiki. Until next time I guess...


I hear ya. Missed another kontiki deal, the watchery deal seem to be sold out too.

On a happier note. There is a massdrop happening on boxes.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-10-piece-watch-box

Happy hunting.
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

World of Watches has an Eterna Madison with the beautiful 3501 movement. Looks to be a few hundred less than most online prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If anyone needs a travel case, there's a 4-watch, black leather one on eBay. *$14.65 starting bid*, no bids, less than 6 hours left.










OR this brown leather one for *$19.99 Buy It Now*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta 9403* automatic Pro Diver 40mm *$49.99 w/Yellow Dive Case eBay*


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice one HoustonReal, a working week solution for off-site work. Added to my enorma list of get this that and the other. 

Whilst on boxes/storage has any one seen a box without glass?

I'd rather have cushion inlay. Like the traveler above but a box. Something like 10-20 capacity.
Anyone seen anything like that?

Tbh
Pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Invicta is not a watch, please stop posting this crap, even 10 usd is not a deal


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Tend to agree. Isvitikra...
One good deal one bad deal. Keep EM coming Houstonreal


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Since most of your posts are requests for help, I suggest you do not insult the regulars on the thread.

Good luck!



vitekodessa said:


> Invicta is not a watch, please stop posting this crap, even 10 usd is not a deal


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Then ignore the deal and move on.



TapAptPat said:


> Tend to agree. Isvitikra...
> One good deal one bad deal. Keep EM coming Houstonreal
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> Invicta is not a watch, please stop posting this crap, even 10 usd is not a deal


So you don't want to be alerted during the next 95% off Invicta sale?


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Okej fair point. Great travel case solution. Nuff said. Cheers mannal

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Monsta_AU said:


> Yes, think of it as the Aussie sense of humour. Best part was eggnspoons is from Brisbane so I was going to make a crack about Daylight Savings to him, however that might have cause a thread derail so decided to stay on topic.


I'm curious how you found all those mentions. Did you search the Forum or go back page by page? That would have taken me an hour.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

vitekodessa said:


> Invicta is not a watch, please stop posting this crap, even 10 usd is not a deal


Invicta is a watch. I've had two of them (still own one, the first watch I ever received) and they are good for the dollar. This isn't to say I am a fan of its current designs. I also know that there are some who have had issues with its customer service. Doesn't mean that the company doesn't offer watches some people on this forum may want and enjoy.

Which is the point: This thread is for discussing bargains on watches at least some members of Watchuseek may like. If you don't like Invicta, you don't have to buy one. And if posts about deals on Invicta watches offend you, then take your leave of this thread. Bye.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Sounds like it is $12 cheaper than on eBay, and it comes with a warranty. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Exactly. I paid more than $350 for my Cocktail Time. I'm fine with that. But others may want to pay less. And the Massdrop deal is on the side of less.

Now, go get that gorgeous thang!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes please do not inform me personally


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Invicta 5000 usd watch selling for 10 usd


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Is anyone else really disappointed with the Cocktail Time deal?
> 
> The watches are shipping new out Japan for 375 on Ebay all the time, and Massdrop is offering 350 PLUS 8 shipping??? So I save 15 bucks? I've seen them go as low as $335 brand new on ebay out of Japan before - this is hardly a "deal". Just checked - ten on ebay right now for 370, free shipping, versus 358 (and won't ship for another 4 weeks, until May 9th). ~3% savings?!!?!? MUST ORDER NOW!!!!
> 
> ...


It might not be a deal for you, but Massdrop sometimes (but not always) has reasonable shipping rates outside of the US, making the total a good deal for, say, Australians like me.

I bought my Cocktail Time from Massdrop for 342US plus 6USD shipping which is a ridiculously cheap shipping cost to Australia. The current Cocktail time drop is 15.75USD which is reasonable.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Invicta is not a watch, please stop posting this crap, even 10 usd is not a deal


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

The massdrop for the Aevig Valkyr was an *excellent* deal and included a firehouse strap, too. The drops on pens and notebooks can be good deals. My guess is that the cocktail time and other recurring deals they just can't negotiate or don't need to have as deep a discount.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


Wrong thread. The WRUW is thatta way --->


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted yet,

Timex 3 time zone GMT FOR $65


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


You must think we're all impressed that you post a picture of an Omega? Newsflash...we're not.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

you didnt get a point!
omega MSRP = INVICTA msrp )))))

what a deal! 94% discount! http://www.worldofwatches.com/weekl...e-silver-dial-grey-polyurethane-invicta-14410


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet,
> 
> Timex 3 time zone GMT FOR $65


Apparently you did not get the memo or the visual aid above: We are no longer accepting such peasantry in this thread. Omegas or bust sir. ;-)



Strmwatch said:


> You must think we're all impressed that you post a picture of an Omega? Newsflash...we're not.


Dont forget that cool L behind the Omega. That has to raise the impressive level up :-!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


Stop showing us pictures featuring Lexus. Those are just high-end Toyotas. Only Bimmers and Mercs allowed here!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


Fake Omega in mom's Lex...baller.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Fake Omega in mom's Lex...baller.


Shot Caller!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Massdrop had air blue watches, deep blues flying brother, for 144.95 once people kick in. Looks like ten or so styles. Autos on the basic models and quartz on te chronos.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Shot Caller!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Yet he has no Merc with the spoilers. So I guess he's neither baller nor shot-caller.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


Better get the watch and car keys back in daddy's drawer before he finds out!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

enjoy your invictas and i will enjoy with "fake omega+mom lexus"


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> enjoy your invictas and i will enjoy with "fake omega+mom lexus"


Admit it, the Lexus is a lease...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Everyone, please, stop with the Omega and the silly Lexus and find me a Blue Kontiki @ $499 :-(


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

i live in a country where no lease 

https://auto.ria.com/search/?catego...wer_name=1 &engineVolumeFrom=&engineVolumeTo=


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> i live in a country where no lease
> 
> https://auto.ria.com/search/?categor...ry_id=1&s_yers[0]=2010&po_yers[0]=2011&currency=1&marka_id[0]=38&model_id[0]=46594&countpage=10&page=0&order_by=2&power_name=1 &engineVolumeFrom=&engineVolumeTo=


Test drive and snap a pic? :-!

Just joking in good fun sir. ;-)


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

i have 35k lexus in a country ukraine with average salary 100usd and war


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> i live in a country where no lease


Ain't no country I know. I'm from Texas. Give me some oil.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

So I came home from a few days of travel and found this in the mail.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I have $100 credit at WoW for some reason. From past experience, you can't stack coupons with credit. Any ideas what to use it on?

This Bulova Accutron Kirkwood is a pretty great watch for $200. 10% cashback would make it $180.
Men's Kirkwood Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS | World of Watches

I could also get 10 Invictas, donate them to Goodwill, and deduct the MSRP from my taxes. :-d


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

That sure is pretty Mister Donkey Rider. We sure got lucky on that pick up.


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

A blue felt pool table?...Racked and ready... 😀 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Neiman Marcus Last Call has an additional 30% off on stuff. Some of which are men's watches. There are a few automatics to be had. Not sure how goof a deal they are.

Discount Mens Clothing & Discount Suits for Men | Last Call by Neiman Marcus


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Monsta_AU said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, think of it as the Aussie sense of humour. Best part was eggnspoons is from Brisbane so I was going to make a crack about Daylight Savings to him, however that might have cause a thread derail so decided to stay on topic.
> ...


Seems like this went unanswered, but it's good for everyone to know.

I use Google because I find it faster to navigate the results for what I want. I put the title of the thread in quotes (just the beginning is enough actually) and then the watch. If recent posts aren't coming up, I go to search tools and restrict the time to maybe a week. You can further restrict it to WUS via the "site:" tag (site:forums.watchuseek.com), but that generally isn't necssary in this case.

As was stated, it's better a deal get posted more than once than for it to be missed, so don't be afraid to keep posting please!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> Everyone, please, stop with the Omega and the silly Lexus and find me a Blue Kontiki @ $499 :-(


I agree...I need a White/Blue version to go with my current PVD one!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

If anyone here got that last Kontiki, give it a going over upon receipt.

Watchery just took return of that exact combo from me 2 days ago. Would hand-wind, but not stay running. I'm 99% sure the rotor was bouncing around in the case.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Garmin Fenix Hiking GPS watch (refurbished): $89.95 
Garmin Fenix Hiking GPS Watch w Exclusive Tracback Feature 010 01040 00 | eBay


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

ToM has lots of Stuhrling Tourbillon under 500...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Sadly I don't have 500 bucks to spend on a watch right now or else would have grabbed one !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Apparently you did not get the memo or the visual aid above: We are no longer accepting such peasantry in this thread. Omegas or bust sir. ;-)
> 
> Dont forget that cool L behind the Omega. That has to raise the impressive level up :-!


Just because ^^ 
A possible???? truly affordable deal for Canadians for a change! - Hudson's Bay has all Waterbury Timex on sale for Bay Days = 20 to 30% off + 5% from ebates + free shipping. 
And, while the description details don't say it, according to the serial number, this "may" include the Red Wing Ltd editions = not 100% sure but a Google search on the watch serial/ID number indicates it is the LTD Red Wing versions, which seem to be sold out elsewhere. 
A good deal could be even better! - try at your own risk....it doesn't appear they ship internationally, so take that, rest o' the world! 

Soon to post a picture rollin' in my paid for Dodge!










Chronograph Originals Waterbury Watch | Hudson's Bay


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I have $100 credit at WoW for some reason. From past experience, you can't stack coupons with credit. Any ideas what to use it on?
> 
> This Bulova Accutron Kirkwood is a pretty great watch for $200. 10% cashback would make it $180.
> Men's Kirkwood Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS | World of Watches
> ...


HOLY CRAP, that's brilliant....

Also, a pretty good deal on the new Turtle @ 329 shipped:

Brand Seiko SRP775 PROSPEX x Automatic Stainless Steel 200M Diver&apos;s Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice drop on this Akribos XXIV Men's AK885SSB Quartz Movement Analog Display Watch Gift Set (B0145FW1HK) pretty nice gift for $68.99


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

vitekodessa said:


> i have 35k lexus in a country ukraine with average salary 100usd and war


Quit your trolling or your time here will be brief.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Quit your trolling or your * time* here will be brief.


Yeah, better *watch* out


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

34 minutes left on this lighting deal of a 38mm quartz VSA infantry for $124...

Victorinox Unisex 241581 "Infantry" Stainless Steel Watch with Beige Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009M4X27S/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_C5uexbDJCH6DK


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

boze said:


> 34 minutes left on this lighting deal of a 38mm quartz VSA infantry for $124...
> 
> Victorinox Unisex 241581 "Infantry" Stainless Steel Watch with Beige Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009M4X27S/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_C5uexbDJCH6DK


Thanks for the reminder! Almost forgot about this - that's a pretty good price for sapphire crystal and VSA quality. Just picked one up...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Some decent price reductions (on what were already really good prices) on certain Oris models at The Watchery. For example, Divers Small Seconds on rubber for $799 before any discounts or cash back! https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....nce_id=305116&promotion_code=TMB3941516305116. Truth be told, I just ordered the one Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet they had for $825 after $75 off (and before 10% BeFrugal cash back). Yes, it was a "store display", but so far I've had very good experiences with these through The Watchery (in that I've received brand new, unworn watches). I stalled on this model a few months ago when they had it for $999 (which is the same price as it was again going for since they got it back in stock a few days ago, and right up until this morning). So, with it dropping to $899 this afternoon, along with the fact that I just sold one of my Fortis B-42 chronographs to someone on Craigslist earlier today....I suppose it was serendipity that made me pull the trigger this time 'round!


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some decent price reductions (on what were already really good prices) on certain Oris models at The Watchery. For example, Divers Small Seconds on rubber for $799 before any discounts or cash back! https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....nce_id=305116&promotion_code=TMB3941516305116. Truth be told, I just ordered the one Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet they had for $825 after $75 off (and before 10% BeFrugal cash back). Yes, it was a "store display", but so far I've had very good experiences with these through The Watchery (in that I've received brand new, unworn watches). I stalled on this model a few months ago when they had it for $999 (which is the same price as it was again going for since they got it back in stock a few days ago, and right up until this morning). So, with it dropping to $899 this afternoon, along with the fact that I just sold one of my Fortis B-42 chronographs to someone on Craigslist earlier today....I suppose it was serendipity that made me pull the trigger this time 'round!


That's a beautiful Oris diver. Help a newbie out. What is this for?


Features Helium Release Valve


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

TexasJocko said:


> That's a beautiful Oris diver. Help a newbie out. What is this for?
> 
> 
> Features Helium Release Valve


For releasing helium? Only useful for saturation divers.

You could always google it.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry, I'm just rec diver. Never heard of this, but I don't go deep for long lengths of time. I'll Google from now on.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Diving into a big bowl of pasta is about as deep as I'll ever go; I just happen to like the style of dive watches!



TexasJocko said:


> Sorry, I'm just rec diver. Never heard of this, but I don't go deep for long lengths of time. I'll Google from now on.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some decent price reductions (on what were already really good prices) on certain Oris models at The Watchery. For example, Divers Small Seconds on rubber for $799 before any discounts or cash back! https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....nce_id=305116&promotion_code=TMB3941516305116. Truth be told, I just ordered the one Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet they had for $825 after $75 off (and before 10% BeFrugal cash back). Yes, it was a "store display", but so far I've had very good experiences with these through The Watchery (in that I've received brand new, unworn watches). I stalled on this model a few months ago when they had it for $999 (which is the same price as it was again going for since they got it back in stock a few days ago, and right up until this morning). So, with it dropping to $899 this afternoon, along with the fact that I just sold one of my Fortis B-42 chronographs to someone on Craigslist earlier today....I suppose it was serendipity that made me pull the trigger this time 'round!


If I didn't already have three watches incoming...I'd be ALL over this deal.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


Nice hockey puck, thanks for sharing.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some decent price reductions (on what were already really good prices) on certain Oris models at The Watchery. For example, Divers Small Seconds on rubber for $799 before any discounts or cash back! https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....nce_id=305116&promotion_code=TMB3941516305116. Truth be told, I just ordered the one Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds on bracelet they had for $825 after $75 off (and before 10% BeFrugal cash back). Yes, it was a "store display", but so far I've had very good experiences with these through The Watchery (in that I've received brand new, unworn watches). I stalled on this model a few months ago when they had it for $999 (which is the same price as it was again going for since they got it back in stock a few days ago, and right up until this morning). So, with it dropping to $899 this afternoon, along with the fact that I just sold one of my Fortis B-42 chronographs to someone on Craigslist earlier today....I suppose it was serendipity that made me pull the trigger this time 'round!


It's the Oris I want but even the pics show some wear on this one, scuffs on the bezel lugs and case back, I know it says display model, but that makes it more like used. Still, I would pay even a bit more if it came on the bracelet instead of this rubber that you have to cut to adjust.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The Alpina 4 chrono is back for $999 (display model ) before all rebates:

Alpina AL-860B5AQ6-SD Watches,Men's Alpiner 4 Auto Chrono Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SS, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

velvet396 said:


> Yeah, better *watch* out


*Strap* in!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TexasJocko said:


> That's a beautiful Oris diver. Help a newbie out. What is this for?
> 
> 
> FeaturesHelium Release Valve


Bragging rights, and it sounds cool.  What really confused me was a screw down helium release valve. You're supposed to remember to unscrew it after diving but before surfacing. Yeah, right.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> *Strap* in!


Buckle down


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> 38mm Victorinox #241581 QUARTZ is in Amazon's lightening deal [starts at 8:30pm, and 30mins earlier for prime membs]
> It's already priced handsomely at *$158 *so anything below *$130 *would be an all time cheapest! Fingers crossed...
> 
> Watch link in Amazon *HERE
> ...


Did anyone see how much it was?
Anyone got it?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I just got what may have been the deal of the year. I bought a Nomos Zurich World Timer blue dial from an EU based authorized dealer for $3400 shipped and insured. I'm not comfortable posting the dealers name here as I don't want to get him in trouble, but if you're interested feel free to PM me and I can provide you a name. 
If you're US based and in the market for Nomos I'd encourage you to check with EU dealers. The prices are so much better over there. As another example, I was able to get a Nomos Club for $910 S+I. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RyanD said:


> *Strap* in!


Calm down, you guys are gonna get him all *wound *up.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Calm down, you guys are gonna get him all *wound *up.


Getting *tick*ed-off?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Stop showing us pictures featuring Lexus. Those are just high-end Toyotas. Only Bimmers and Mercs allowed here!


AHAHAHAHAHAHA. :-!



NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Shot Caller!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


wonder if he has 20" blades on it...



vitekodessa said:


> i live in a country where no lease
> 
> https://auto.ria.com/search/?categor...ry_id=1&s_yers[0]=2010&po_yers[0]=2011&currency=1&marka_id[0]=38&model_id[0]=46594&countpage=10&page=0&order_by=2&power_name=1 &engineVolumeFrom=&engineVolumeTo=


it appears you live in a country with no tact either, what an attitude on this guy yeesh. :roll:


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Getting *tick*ed-off?


Easy, he might *clock* you.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Easy, he might *clock* you.


Let's *dial* it down a notch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shootermcgavin said:


> it appears you live in a country with no tact either, what an attitude on this guy yeesh. :roll:


In Ukraine, the clocks watch you! :-d

This Fortis chronograph is still on sale for $945. MSRP is $3700. Limited edition of 500.
Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men's Watch 597.20.71 L.01


----------



## Oranges (Mar 1, 2015)

I hope the gf likes the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

That Eterna Artena woman's watch was a heck of a deal and I am disappointed with my self for not getting it......uh for my gf of course.................


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> Let's *dial* it down a notch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I've got to *hand* it to all of you, this will never get old!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> it appears you live in a country with no tact either, what an attitude on this guy yeesh. :roll:


Too bad he doesn't live in a country with no internet connection.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My wife likes hers. That makes it worth it, regardless of the price.



Oranges said:


> I hope the gf likes the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Barry S said:


> I've got to *hand* it to all of you, this will never get old!


Wait a *minute*... remember the *time* I kept this going? I'm *second* guessing that decision.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I've got to *hand* it to all of you, this will never get old!


Indeed! There's simply no escapement from these puns.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Indeed! There's simply no escapement from these puns.


Yeah, you really gotta *watch *it around these guys.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Did anyone see how much it was?
> Anyone got it?


I think it was 123.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Oops


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In this *case, back* off, guys.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I have $100 credit at WoW for some reason. From past experience, you can't stack coupons with credit. Any ideas what to use it on?
> 
> This Bulova Accutron Kirkwood is a pretty great watch for $200. 10% cashback would make it $180.
> Men's Kirkwood Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS | World of Watches


I decided to use the $100 for another pair of Prada shades for the new car. You can never have too many sunglasses, and it's hard to beat Pradas for under $40 shipped.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Is there no *escapement *from these terrible puns?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

simonf7 said:


> Is there no *escapement *from these terrible puns?


Nope. I don't know where they *stem* from either.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Getting *tick*ed-off?


Yeah, maybe it's *time* to stop?

;-)


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah, maybe it's *time* to stop?
> 
> ;-)


Time to *wind * it down you think?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Yeah, maybe it's *time* to stop?
> 
> ;-)


Of *quartz* it is...


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Careful with the bad puns fellas, we wouldn't want to see anyone get *band*...

Then again, that might prove difficult to the moderators due to the *complications* of figuring out whose rear end to *strap* and whether such *actions* should be *automatic* in the future


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Back on topic

Seiko SNZH53 for $129! New. More than 10 available...
Seiko Analog Sport Mens 5 Sports Watch SNZH53K1 | eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

vitekodessa said:


> Invicta is not a watch, please stop posting this crap, even 10 usd is not a deal


Have you ever owned one, or are you basing your opinions on the years old, WIS rants? Most of the really negative complaints from actual owners, are from 5 to 10 years ago. I own two Invictas and they are nice watches for the money. There are others here who have many Invictas and swear by them. Nobody is forcing you to buy one. Since this is basically a variation of the 8926 many people mod, it's a good deal that interests many WIS.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> Back on topic
> 
> Seiko SNZH53 for $129! New. More than 10 available...
> Seiko Analog Sport Mens 5 Sports Watch SNZH53K1 | eBay


This is pretty much the ongoing price online.
Always check prices in google shopping and eBay before posting.. It's supposed to be an automatic sort of movement by now.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Yes please do not inform me personally


Your dad is gonna be pissed when he sees you in his car wearing his watch....don't get chocolate on his seats!

Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> Back on topic
> 
> Seiko SNZH53 for $129! New. More than 10 available...
> Seiko Analog Sport Mens 5 Sports Watch SNZH53K1 | eBay


Thanks for posting mate, keep'em coming... ignore any nay sayers regarding a deal not being slick enough... All deal posts are welcomed and should be encouraged all the time!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Thanks for posting mate, keep'em coming... ignore any nay sayers regarding a deal not being slick enough... All deal posts are welcomed and should be encouraged all the time!


Indeed... All efforts are appreciated, but $130 is really the current price in online market.

Here are some similarly priced results just from google shopping and eBay:

*$127*:
Seiko watch SNZH53K1

*$129 w/ international shipping*:
SNZH59K1 SNZH55K1 SNZH53K1 Seiko 5 Sports Mens Automatic Watch | eBay

*$129*:
Seiko Men SNZH53 SNZH53K1 5 Sports 7S36 100M Sport Watch | eBay

*$135*:
Seiko 5 Sports Gents Automatic Divers Watch SNZH53K1 SNZH53 SNZH53K | eBay

Thanks *LBPolarBear *for the effort.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

One left in Orange, 2 in black. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=i...11&sort=price-asc-rank&ie=UTF8&qid=1460782737


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Alpina Startimer QUARTZ at jomadeals for *$350* ----Today only.
This beats next cheapest price by at least $130

*LINK HERE*


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

If you don't mind it being "final sale : no returns" mwave has this Casio Edifice EF500D-1AV for $65~









Casio EF500D-1AV Casio Men's EF500D-1AV Silver Stainless-Steel Quartz Watch with Black Dial (ALL SALES ARE FINAL. NO RETURNS/EXCHANGE. NO REFUND) from mwave.com


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> Back on topic Seiko SNZH53 for $129! New. More than 10 available...
> Seiko Analog Sport Mens 5 Sports Watch SNZH53K1 | eBay


Yep that's normal price for the Seiko SNZH53K1 at the moment - Skywatches has it for US$128.00 delivered. 
The black Seiko SNZH55K1 is US$121.00 delivered


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the Seiko SKX007K2 on an oyster bracelet for US$200.00 delivered. Solid oyster is US$211.00 delivered.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Orient Mako orange down to $87.48 at Amazon. 
Amazon.com: Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch: Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I had to click buy on this one ... Emporio Armani "Swiss Made Collection" ARS3000 automatic dress watch.

For multiple reasons:

1. The morons have listed it as a quartz watch. It's not. The case front says it's automatic. The case back shows it's automatic. Searching the model number elsewhere confirms it's automatic.

2. Perhaps because of #1, they have it listed at $349.99. That's as much as $600 lower than what this and like models sell for in some places.

3. I bought a dressy Emporio Armani quartz chronograph a while back and was very impressed with the build quality. They make good watches.

4. A gray sunburst dial is something I need to get in my life (though I am mindful I could do it for about $200 less with a Bambino).

5. I'm intrigued to check out the relatively new STP 1-11 movement. More about that here:
Swiss Technology Production

6. It's an Amazon deal, with all that means for ease of return.

There's still a few left at this price, if anyone else is interested:

http://www.amazon.com/Emporio-Arman...nts=p_8:2661606011,p_75:50-,p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm just not smart enough to navigate it, but that STP website is horrible. Hope the movement is better designed and built.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jeacock said:


> Maybe I'm just not smart enough to navigate it, but that STP website is horrible. Hope the movement is better designed and built.


Try this version
http://www.swisstp.com/en/products#cbp=/cfc/Products.cfc?method=showProduct&id=STP1-11


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice find, WorthTheWrist. Sold out now but there's also a gold version, currently $374.98 on Amazon with 3 left as of this post.















Amazon.com: Emporio Armani Swiss Made Men's ARS3104 Analog Display Swiss Quartz Grey Watch: Watches


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Doh


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice decoration on the EA movement. Never thought that fashion brand watch made by fossil will use not a base Eta)


----------



## Philcore (Apr 10, 2016)

World of Watches has the Red Line Speed Rush chrono in orange/black or blue on sale for $69.99 with a free 6 slot watch case or $14/mo if you use their version of easy pay. Definitely not worth the normal $120 price tag but $70/mo with a free case isn't bad.

Blue: Speed Rush Chrono Blue Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches

Orange: Speed Rush Chrono Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

20% off select Timex Weekenders on Amazon with promo code "WEEKENDER"

*Note: That's the link from Amazon's Deals page. Some straps show up in the results, but they don't appear to be eligible for the promo.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> 41mm Seiko Neo Classic QUARTZ available in Blue, White, and Black for *$50 *-- from TheWatchery's eBay store.
> These rarely go below $58 [especially the blue dial] so if you like one, get it now because this is as good as it gets... [36 sold since 11th April].
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> ...


I wonder how wearable that bracelet is. Been thinking of getting a cheap white dial watch on a bracelet for the summer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I wonder how wearable that bracelet is. Been thinking of getting a cheap white dial watch on a bracelet for the summer


If it's anything like the SRP701 which is also in the Neo Classic line, the bracelet will rattle quite a bit if you wear it loose.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> I wonder how wearable that bracelet is. Been thinking of getting a cheap white dial watch on a bracelet for the summer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you got yourself one because they ran out of stock, lol. 300 sold in less than a week, wow...
Regarding your question, Seiko's low-tier bracelets are actually very comfortable and very wearable in my opinion... This doesn't always apply on other cheap watches.
If you haven't gotten a watch from the sale yet, message the seller and ask if they are going to restock. Tell the seller you need a white-dialed watch specifically, they might have some stock left for sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I had to click buy on this one ... Emporio Armani "Swiss Made Collection" ARS3000 automatic dress watch.
> 
> For multiple reasons:
> 
> ...


The silver dial version is $419 at Costco in store with their unlimited return policy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I had to click buy on this one ... Emporio Armani "Swiss Made Collection" ARS3000 automatic dress watch.
> ...


Is that 36mm? If so, I'm not sure how good that would look on my behemoth wrist. The thing I like about the gray one is it's 42mm. I know some will consider that blasphemy for a dress watch. That's OK.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Is that 36mm? If so, I'm not sure how good that would look on my behemoth wrist. The thing I like about the gray one is it's 42mm. I know some will consider that blasphemy for a dress watch. That's OK.


The silver dial at Costco is also 42mm.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-530.html#post27810626


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Some pretty good prices at the Jomashop Fortis doorbuster sale.

http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-door...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=1225267&utm_source=CJ


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

bkscott said:


> Some pretty good prices at the Jomashop Fortis doorbuster sale.
> 
> Fortis Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


Also, Upscale Time _still_ has some great deals on a handful of Fortis watches: Fortis Watches | Upscale Time


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Nice find, WorthTheWrist. Sold out now but there's also a gold version, currently $374.98 on Amazon with 3 left as of this post.
> 
> View attachment 7813586
> View attachment 7813578
> ...


I wonder if I'm about to end up with an automatic or a Quartz.......


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The silver dial at Costco is also 42mm.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-530.html#post27810626


There's also this smaller one, the one I was referencing, for $325 new on The Bay:

Emporio Armani ARS3102 Automatic Swiss Made Unisex Classic Watch Leather Strap | eBay


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> There's also this smaller one, the one I was referencing, for $325 new on The Bay:
> 
> Emporio Armani ARS3102 Automatic Swiss Made Unisex Classic Watch Leather Strap | eBay


The Watch Station has them for $299. They have it listed as a 38mm, but also say it's a quartz, in spite of it saying otherwise on the dial; so this link might not be the best resource for specs on this watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you can do a brown dial and rose gold case, The Watchery has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren for $349.99 with 'SPRINGLUX30' coupon code. Be Frugal rebate takes that down to $314.99. Solid price for sapphire crystal and Sellita SW-200 movement. The watch is selling for more than $100 more than that elsewhere.

Bulova Accu-Swiss 64B124 Watches,Men's Murren Auto Dark Brown Leather and Dial Rose-Tone SS, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> The Watch Station has them for $299. They have it listed as a 38mm, but also say it's a quartz, in spite of it saying otherwise on the dial; so this link might not be the best resource for specs on this watch.


10% rebate from cashbackhouse.com would take that down to $269. Or 5% from Be Frugal would take it to $284. Cashbackhouse says they pay off in 7 to 10 days usually, or rarely up to 30 days. Better than the three months for a lot of the popular sites.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you can do a brown dial and rose gold case, The Watchery has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren for $349.99 with 'SPRINGLUX30' coupon code. Be Frugal rebate takes that down to $314.99. Solid price for sapphire crystal and Sellita SW-200 movement. The watch is selling for more than $100 more than that elsewhere.
> 
> Bulova Accu-Swiss 64B124 Watches,Men's Murren Auto Dark Brown Leather and Dial Rose-Tone SS, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches


This is a better watch for $299.99 - $25 coupon + $22 cash back = $253 net.

Accu-Swiss is a downgrade from the Accutrons. Solid case backs and rubbish packaging.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/wowtv/mens-calibrator-automatic-brown-genuine-leather-brown-textured-dial-accutron-64a102


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris automatic chronograph for $799. Too bad about the chopped 6 and 12.

http://www.upscaletime.com/oris-big-crown-chronograph-automatic-men-s-watch-674-7567-4061.aspx


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you can do a brown dial and rose gold case, The Watchery has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren for $349.99 with 'SPRINGLUX30' coupon code. Be Frugal rebate takes that down to $314.99. Solid price for sapphire crystal and Sellita SW-200 movement. The watch is selling for more than $100 more than that elsewhere.
> 
> Bulova Accu-Swiss 64B124 Watches,Men's Murren Auto Dark Brown Leather and Dial Rose-Tone SS, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 7818330


Dammit, I just bought an Edox Les Vauberts for the exact same combo on the $288 deal last week. Befrugal picked up the transaction even though it was a deal moon coupon. Good looking watch, but I think I like this Bulova better.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Another factory refurb. Bulova watch discount with 3years warranty and 30days return:

Marine Star Automatic for *$115*
Cheapest alternative price for this watch NEW is $151 at tradesy.com

*LINK HERE*









Note: Some sources say it's 46mm, some say 47mm. It's big either way lol.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Bulova rose gold 45mm skeleton watch for $198 at Amazon










(Pic taken off the Web)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00CQ...SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=51fH6Wq+CjL&ref=plSrch


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Not a bad price for this d-star 500. It is not the diver but it is the same watch without the bezel or lume
Rado D-Star R15513153 Men's Watch , watches
AFFRADOSTAR599 to bring down the price


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Lucien Piccard Men's LP-40006M-RG-01 Morgana Rose Gold-Tone Hand-Wind Watch with Black Leather Band - for $70 ( lowest price on amazon according to camelcamelcamel.com)*


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Another factory refurb. Bulova watch discount with 3years warranty and 30days return:
> 
> Marine Star Automatic for *$115*
> Cheapest alternative price for this watch NEW is $151 at tradesy.com
> ...


Bummer that it has a fixed bezel. Other than that it seems like a pretty solid "beater" IMO.


----------



## blou (Dec 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you can do a brown dial and rose gold case, The Watchery has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren for $349.99 with 'SPRINGLUX30' coupon code. Be Frugal rebate takes that down to $314.99. Solid price for sapphire crystal and Sellita SW-200 movement. _The watch is selling for more than $100 more than that elsewhere._


If so, i suggest to buy it elsewhere:-d Nice deal though.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has a Graham Chronofighter on a lightening deal at 4:14pm. When I checked the sale price at 7:00am this morning Amazon showed $1399.99. I just checked it again just now and the sale price is showing at $5136.00. They only have one in stock .

I thought I was going to catch a fabulous deal . 

Bluefly has it for $1599.99 showing 8 on hand

http://www.bluefly.com/graham-mens-chronofighter-1695-auto-black-genuine-leather-and-dial/p/357226901?cm_mmc=Feeds-_-Google-_-272,1115,1116,1269,1295,1352,1468,1597,1751,1917,1956-_-357226901&gclid=Cj0KEQjw6My4BRD4ssKGvYvB-YsBEiQAJYd77UDcV5rnvXHPJBQXpZTWAnmmPTsq7PYGrUYvuRezKbcaAv_h8P8HAQ&kwid=productads-adid^105101396531-device^c-plaid^131547422171-sku^[email protected]^PLA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluefly has 20% off with promo code FAMILY20. There are definitely some deals to be found.

How about a serious Kontiki? 1000M certified chronometer with power reserve for $1760 after coupon. Another $100 cash back makes is $1660 net.  MSRP is $9500.

Eterna Men's Kontiki Automatic Black Rubber And Dial Titanium | Bluefly


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly has 20% off with promo code FAMILY20. There are definitely some deals to be found.
> 
> How about a serious Kontiki? 1000M certified chronometer with power reserve for $1760 after coupon. Another $100 cash back makes is $1660 net. MSRP is $9500.
> 
> Eterna Men's Kontiki Automatic Black Rubber And Dial Titanium | Bluefly


Looks a lot like a Hublot with a dash of Gerald Genta thrown in. That's not good or bad, just an observation.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Looks a lot like a Hublot with a dash of Gerald Genta thrown in. That's not good or bad, just an observation.


It reminded me of the Tudor North Flag.

Tudor North Flag Swiss Watch


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Looks a lot like a Hublot with a dash of Gerald Genta thrown in. That's not good or bad, just an observation.


Interesting, I thought the tudor north flag in first observation.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly has 20% off with promo code FAMILY20. There are definitely some deals to be found.
> 
> How about a serious Kontiki? 1000M certified chronometer with power reserve for $1760 after coupon. Another $100 cash back makes is $1660 net. MSRP is $9500.
> 
> Eterna Men's Kontiki Automatic Black Rubber And Dial Titanium | Bluefly


Was much cheaper in previous 24H. Nice model I like it! Strap size is standard - pretty rare for models like this.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice Oris Big Crown on bracelet works out to $759 after the bluefly code. Would have bought this myself except I'm not looking for a three hander right now.

Oris Men's Big Crown Timer Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | Bluefly


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

FWIW that Kontiki predates the North Flag by almost ten years. Kind of a cool watch. Here is an old review that shows the case in more detail.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/litt...54.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/341254?page=1

Also, the Eterna Madison Spherodrive is on Bluefly and the 20% off coupon works. Good price for a unique movement.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

As bkscott points out, that KonTiki is six years older than the North Flag. Neither have a resemblance to the other; they merely share a black-and-yellow color scheme. That said, given that I remember seeing that version, it may be why I like that Tudor.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

Oranges said:


> I hope the gf likes the watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice! just got mine as well for the wife. honestly I was very surprised at the fancy box and everything for a watch that was so little.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Somebody mentioned James McCabe watches in another F71 thread, and that got me checking out their website. This seems like a quite nice-looking watch ... $78 U.S. with free international shipping from the UK.

I'm presuming the Japanese automatic movement is a Miyota of some kind. I don't mind two-tone watches when the bracelet isn't two-tone as well, and it isn't in this case.

The only thing holding me back from taking a flyer on it is, I just partook of that Massdrop on the SARB033 and it would seem to serve the same purposes as this watch.

JM-1012-11 Master | James McCabe

They also have a coupon code for 20% off your first order if you sign up for their newsletter, but it doesn't apply to their watches on sale.









They have a quartz bicompax chronograph not yet in stock but coming for the same price that also looks pretty good:

JM-1001-01 The London | James McCabe


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Somebody mentioned James McCabe watches in another F71 thread, and that got me checking out their website. This seems like a quite nice-looking watch ... $78 U.S. with free international shipping from the UK.
> 
> I'm presuming the Japanese automatic movement is a Miyota of some kind.


Not sure about the movement in that one. It says "Automatic 3 Hands with Date". Some of the other models say "Japan Automatic 3 Hands". The skeleton models look like Chinese movements to me.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Graham lightning deal on amazon was more exspensive then the regular price lol

Sent from paradise!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Graham lightning deal on amazon was more exspensive then the regular price lol
> 
> Sent from paradise!


The one on Bluefly is $1280 after coupon + $76 cash back.

Graham Men's Chronofighter 1695 Auto Black Genuine Leather And Dial | Bluefly


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Somebody mentioned James McCabe watches in another F71 thread, and that got me checking out their website. This seems like a quite nice-looking watch ... $78 U.S. with free international shipping from the UK.


That looks like a pretty nice watch at that price. Thanks for posting it. I am sorely tempted. And it looks like an even better deal for buyers outside the UK or EU because the prices on the McCabe web site include VAT - so non-UK/EU customers can subtract another 20% off the listed price (though depending on where you live, you may still owe duties/taxes/other fees).


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The one on Bluefly is $1280 after coupon + $76 cash back.
> 
> Graham Men's Chronofighter 1695 Auto Black Genuine Leather And Dial | Bluefly


I actually really like the watch, but it's more then I want to spend right now. Such is life!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Mini review on the $1.45 Chinese PRC200 homage:

Today I received the Chinese PRC200 that was posted here ~25days ago [and is still available HERE].
It's a rather a fun buy, but frankly it's unwearable for some reasons:

1- Contrary to the eBay item description, it does NOT have chrono function. The chrono pushers are actualy decorative steel connected to the case [can't be pressed].
2- It's too loud! I can hear it clearly and it's sitting 1meter away from me on the desk
3- The whole dial is a delusion. It has TACHEMETRE numerals on the chapter ring and has three chrono hands, all of which don't function due to no pushers.
4- The crown is too loose. I wouldn't trust the WR for a hand wash let alone 100m diving, lol.

Now I get that some watches take appearances too far, but to completely base the look on a delusion of function is unacceptable as a daily wear. Not only was the eBay description misinformative on features, but the dial looks way too different than the photos. There's no trace of any vintage-y patina rusty color on the dial like in the photos. Just SS hands on a black dial.

On the other hand, I'm surprised that the leather strap is rather of acceptable [$7] quality. Given the whole watch price, I'm happy with my purchase just for the leather strap.
You'll have to change the tongue on the strap though, it looks like it's made of melted Pepsi can opener material, lol.
Also, I liked the fair blue hue on the crystal. It gives the watch a very nice unique shine, it's a wonder why we don't see that on more watches. It looks beautiful.

Here are some mobile photos of the actual watch with its -pacemaker-, the actual 40mm Tissot PRC200, just for fun:









































Edit: Forgot to mention it has very faint lume on the house/minutes hands only.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Man, you just can't get a good $1.45 watch anymore.


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Not a WATCH Bargain*

AllenEdmonds.com is having its semi-annual sale on some shoe models. American made, all leather dress shoes, the last of a breed. Will go with many fine watches at work.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Man, you just can't get a good $1.45 watch anymore.


It's more of a fun buy, than a watch buy haha.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Seiko 5 Automatic SNK80x [four colors available] for *$50* w/ free shipping in the US only --- from eBay.
> Not a screaming deal, but a great price for whoever is on the fence on getting one of these, especially for the beige and blue ones because they rarely go below $58.
> I have the beige one myself, and it looks ridiculously beautiful on any brown leather I slap on it.
> 
> ...


They restocked. The deal is available again.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Fossil Chronograph #FS4873 new for *$60* in eBay.
Cheapest alternative is a flash sale on jomashop for $9 more.
More than 40 sold since the discount applied on the listing two days ago.

* LINK HERE*

Full specs on jomashop's page HERE


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mvon21234 said:


> *Not a WATCH Bargain*
> 
> AllenEdmonds.com is having its semi-annual sale on some shoe models. American made, all leather dress shoes, the last of a breed. Will go with many fine watches at work.


I just bought a pair of Graysons today. $100 off so $295. Their Park Aves are hard to beat and $150 off during the sale.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

LOL, $1.45 for a "delusion" complication seems like a bargain--there are many that are much more expensive!

Thanks for sharing. It's cool to have someone actually buy and report back on these.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Hope you got yourself one because they ran out of stock, lol. 300 sold in less than a week, wow....


Looks like they just restocked. Just bought one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Bluefly has a Reign Hapsburg Automatic Watch for $329.00 before 20% off coupon. I am unfamiliar with this brand. Joma shop has them and is asking quite a bit more.

Anyone have any experience with this brand ?

Reign Hapsburg Automatic Watch | Bluefly


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

For the large watch crowd. Bluefly has the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Swiss Made chronograph for $499.99 before 20% off coupon which brings it to $300.01 
It's $613.56 on Amazon and $599.99 at the Watchery 
It's way too much watch for me at 56mm.

Invicta Men's Bolt Zeus Reserve Chrono Black Polyurethane 18k Gp Ss Case | Bluefly


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> Bluefly has a Reign Hapsburg Automatic Watch for $329.00 before 20% off coupon. I am unfamiliar with this brand. Joma shop has them and is asking quite a bit more.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this brand ?
> 
> Reign Hapsburg Automatic Watch | Bluefly


At least they tell you up front that it is a Chinese movement. Probably not worth it considering there are plenty of Swiss and Japanese watches for that price.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Mini review on the $1.45 Chinese PRC200 homage:
> 
> Today I received the Chinese PRC200 that was posted here ~25days ago [and is still available HERE].
> It's a rather a fun buy, but frankly it's unwearable for some reasons:
> ...


I also ordered one. Being unable to resist the pull of taking things apart, here are some pictures of mine, along with the insides.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

KirS124 said:


> Nice decoration on the EA movement. Never thought that fashion brand watch made by fossil will use not a base Eta)


The Fossil group owns STP, which makes ETA clones.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> The Fossil group owns STP, which makes ETA clones.


Is buying a Fossil any worse than buying a Swatch? :-d


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Is buying a Fossil any worse than buying a Swatch? :-d


I think it is not: just pried the plastic "crystal" off my Swatch Automatic to inspect the movement: NO SERVICEABLE COMPONENTS, all parts are disposal and welded in place= throw away Swiss watch !!!


----------



## Blacklip (Aug 10, 2015)

Momo design
"Momo Design MD1010BS-30 Men's Ltd Ed. Evo Mechanical Stainless Steel Titanium " at Watchery on Ebay. 279.99$


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'm trying to exercise some self-control and this just popped up. I never was impressed with Corum in photos until I actually tried one on. This is a spectacular watch in person.

Corum Admirals Cup Legend 42 for $1435 on Gemnation today.
Corum Admirals Cup Legend 42 Mens Watch Model: 395.101.20-0F01-FH15


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seagullwatchstore has the limited edition D304 at $350. This is a good price and a great watch - handwinding flyback chrono. Good-stuff is selling it at $499. Got mine in 8 days from China to Oz.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Skagen Men's SKW6106 Ancher Stainless Steel Watch with Brown Leather Band - for $107 ( lowest price on amazon )


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I read an interesting article about fossil on ablogtowatch. Apparently they have their own in-house movement, and a factory in Switzerland. They are not fully vertical integrated, nor want to be, but they will source various components from other SWISS companies. This is for their high tier stuff like zodiac. It should make them more SWISS than a bunch of high regarded brands.....at least their higher end stuff.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> I read an interesting article about fossil on ablogtowatch. Apparently they have their own in-house movement, and a factory in Switzerland. They are not fully vertical integrated, nor want to be, but they will source various components from other SWISS companies. This is for their high tier stuff like zodiac. It should make them more SWISS than a bunch of high regarded brands.....at least their higher end stuff.


I'm sure I heard that they are going to start making their automatic movement available to to Microbrands etc now that ETA & Miyota have made it much harder (re expensive) to use their movements.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FYI to anybody who ever buys a James McCabe watch off their website ... I put a watch of theirs in my "bag" for checkout to check the final price and shipping. A few hours later, I got an email saying if I came back and bought it, I could have 30% off. Coupon code "COMEBACK30"

It didn't work on the one I had in checkout, however -- perhaps because it was already a sale watch, perhaps because it was under $100. 

But it's worth remembering if you're eyeing a watch there that isn't on sale.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be returning that Emporio Armani gray sunburst dial automatic dress watch from Amazon as soon as it arrives. Why?

WatchStation has it at the same price and a new coupon code, 'SECRET25' to take 25% off.

Took it down to $262.48, with state tax for me, $278.23. That beats the $370 I paid with tax via Amazon by enough to make a return worthwhile. WatchStation also offers free returns.

EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3000 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

That 'SECRET25' code works on any of their sale watches -- mostly fashion quartz fare, but they do have the 38mm silver dial of this Emporio Armani automatic.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

AAddict said:


> I'm sure I heard that they are going to start making their automatic movement available to to Microbrands etc now that ETA & Miyota have made it much harder (re expensive) to use their movements.


Armani is produced under licence by Fossil Group. This brand is extremely popular in Russia and China, mostly for first time buyers and younger consumers.
Thought that they use own movt on newer models, and this a probably ETA or Selita in this EA,but if so - I couldn't understand why it sold out so fast. You can buy everything from Bulova to Hamilton, Tissot, Rado, Eterna, Victorinox) More intersting watches as for me.)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'll be returning that Emporio Armani gray sunburst dial automatic dress watch from Amazon as soon as it arrives. Why?
> 
> WatchStation has it at the same price and a new coupon code, 'SECRET25' to take 25% off.
> 
> ...


That's a great deal if the movement is any good at all. The one I saw at Costco looked really nice, even for $419.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Just a heads up on those "Swiss" auto movements in the Armani.

Fossil uses Chinese-made Claro Semang movements in their "high end" Zodiacs, with enough finishing and polishing on the movement done in their Swiss factory to make the movement "Swiss Made" (which isn't much, since the movements are dirt-cheap to begin with, Swiss-added "value" through finishing doesn't have to be elaborate in order to account for 50% of the movement's value).

I'm suspecting it's the same movement in this Armani. Lots of people have reported lots of problems with those movements.

Nowhere near the quality of ETA or Sellita, I'm afraid. Or even a Miyota, for that matter.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'll be returning that Emporio Armani gray sunburst dial automatic dress watch from Amazon as soon as it arrives. Why?
> 
> WatchStation has it at the same price and a new coupon code, 'SECRET25' to take 25% off.
> 
> ...


*The 38mm silver-dial version auto *is just *$225* after applying the coupon. Can't attest to the brand, but with the price being heavily discounted I'd take the jump but I have too many similar looking watches already.

*An eBay listing* has the same model for $325 with 3 sold not more than two months ago.


----------



## zstampe (Oct 7, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't have $5,200 in watch money laying around. But holy crap, is Gemnation's daily deal ever stunning.
> 
> Zenith El Primero Sport Mens Watch Model: 03.2280.400-01.C713
> 
> View attachment 7759794


Love this! Little short on funds for that though ha ha


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I think it is not: just pried the plastic "crystal" off my Swatch Automatic to inspect the movement: NO SERVICEABLE COMPONENTS, all parts are disposal and welded in place= throw away Swiss watch !!!


While a Sistem51 has no serviceable components since it is riveted, the Swatch Irony Automatic has movements that could be serviced, although it might not make economic sense to do so.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> *The 38mm silver-dial version auto *is just *$225* after applying the coupon. Can't attest to the brand, but with the price being heavily discounted I'd take the jump but I have too many similar looking watches already.
> 
> *An eBay listing* has the same model for $325 with 3 sold not more than two months ago.


Looks like a nice watch and deal. I just don't think I could get over the fashion watch prejudice/stigma. Guess that's a personal problem, but probably not unique amongst this crowd.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'll be returning that Emporio Armani gray sunburst dial automatic dress watch from Amazon as soon as it arrives. Why?
> 
> WatchStation has it at the same price and a new coupon code, 'SECRET25' to take 25% off.
> 
> ...


Befrugal has 5% cash back on top of the $262


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

jeacock said:


> Looks like a nice watch and deal. I just don't think I could get over the fashion watch prejudice/stigma. Guess that's a personal problem, but probably not unique amongst this crowd.


One of my favorite automatics







is a Calvin Klein with an ETA ( if I get a turn from my son who snatched it).
I put a brown leather strap instead of the bracelet.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Befrugal has 5% cash back on top of the $262


I doubt it works with that coupon code, though.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I just wanted to follow up on the Zodiac Sea Dragon Reissues in stock at Brandnameswatch.com. Having never ordered from this place before (and having such a generic name) made me worried at first. But their CS is top notch, the watches arrived quickly and well packed, and are just as advertised. They have a few more left in stock so if you love these watches like I do, grab them as finding them NIB is about impossible at this point.

zodiac â€" BrandNamesWatch.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> Just a heads up on those "Swiss" auto movements in the Armani.
> 
> Fossil uses Chinese-made Claro Semang movements in their "high end" Zodiacs, with enough finishing and polishing on the movement done in their Swiss factory to make the movement "Swiss Made" (which isn't much, since the movements are dirt-cheap to begin with, Swiss-added "value" through finishing doesn't have to be elaborate in order to account for 50% of the movement's value).
> 
> ...


That is an inaccurate characterization of the STP movement.

From the A Blog to Watch article:

STP is a movement assembly location, but the Fossil Group also produces many of the movement components in another factory also in Switzerland. Most of the components in STP movements are produced by the group, but they also rely on a series of regional watch industry suppliers who together make the bridges, springs, gears, wheels, jewels, and other materials that go into the production of a modern mechanical watch movement. With that said, STP not only produced a "Swiss Made" movement by current standards, but also movements that will comply with the more rigorous "Swiss Made" standards that will take effect in 2017. 

Much more is going on than "finishing and polishing Chinese-made movements." They are producing movement components in Switzerland, and assembling the movements there.

P.S. I feel compelled to note that I don't give a crap whether a movement is from China, or Japan, or Switzerland, or Botswana, if it works well and is durable.

P.P.S. Please point me to the lots of people reporting lots of problems with these movements.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That is an inaccurate characterization of the STP movement.
> 
> From the A Blog to Watch article:
> 
> ...


Indeed, I believe YellowBullet is referring to the CL888 movement, which uses Chinese made movement components, possibly a Seagull ST16. In any case, it's pretty clearly a derivative of a Miyota design.










In contrast, the STP-11 is clearly a clone of the ETA 2824-2.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

mleok said:


> Indeed, I believe YellowBullet is referring to the CL888 movement, which uses Chinese made movement components, possibly a Seagull ST16. In any case, it's pretty clearly a derivative of a Miyota design.
> 
> In contrast, the STP-11 is clearly a clone of the ETA 2824-2.


I apologize if that's the case, that's why I said "I'm suspecting it's the same movement in this Armani". I know quite a few people took issue
with Zodiacs with CL888 movements and their reliability, and how "Swiss Made" they really are.

If Fossil can produce a good quality, reliable and affordable ETA clone, I'm all for it.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've got a mail from bluefly asking my card photo and screenshot of some sort of billing statement? What is that?Is it ok?
I've sent a photo and some screenshots from mobile bank. It is also written that they wil proceed in 48 hours....
eh I thought that I will get shipping notification today already....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

No worries, mate.

Upscale Time's Deal of the Day are ChronoSwiss Sirius white-dialed and a black-dialed hand-winders with small seconds for $2,199. Hard to find comparables but based on Chrono24 prices, they typically sell for thousands more.

That white dial in particular is a beauty.

Chronoswiss Sirius Manual Wound Men's Watch CH-1023-BL


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No worries, mate.
> 
> Upscale Time's Deal of the Day are ChronoSwiss Sirius white-dialed and a black-dialed hand-winders with small seconds for $2,199. Hard to find comparables but based on Chrono24 prices, they typically sell for thousands more.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch!

Where did you get that picture, btw? The ones on upscale time don't say "manufacture" on the seconds subdial.

Also, I can see why Christopher Ward changed their logo a few years back. The old one was way too similar to the Chronoswiss one.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

WOW currently has Citizen sales event.

You can also use SPRING15 for $15 additional discount on your order of $150 or more.

Don't forget the cashback site as well.

Cheers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> Where did you get that picture, btw? The ones on upscale time don't say "manufacture" on the seconds subdial.
> 
> Also, I can see why Christopher Ward changed their logo a few years back. The old one was way too similar to the Chronoswiss one.


I didn't notice that. I just grabbed the first one off Google images that had the same model number and was the right size.

It looks like it is indeed a manufacture movement, the C.111, whether it says so on the dial or not:

Chronoswiss | Watch


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

What's the lowest price you've all seen recently for the 1000m Eterna Kontiki diver?


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I doubt it works with that coupon code, though.


Ebates had 5% at Watch station too and it worked with the coupon code.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

From the Bay


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

I've had my eye on one of these Orient Galants, and this is the lowest price I've seen. Typically these are $160-230.

*Orient Galant at DutyFreeIsland for ~$105, (Links: SS/white dial/bracelet, SS/black dial/bracelet, and gold/black/leather). *

Anyone know if these'll fit a 6.5" wrist? I don't know much about square/rectangular cases.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Jimboz said:


> I've had my eye on one of these Orient Galants, and this is the lowest price I've seen. Typically these are $160-230.
> 
> *Orient Galant at DutyFreeIsland for ~$105, (Links: SS/white dial/bracelet, SS/black dial/bracelet, and gold/black/leather). *
> 
> Anyone know if these'll fit a 6.5" wrist? I don't know much about square/rectangular cases.


damn, i've been looking for a white bambino for a dress watch, wondering if this will be too big vs the bambino


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Not sure a bargain, but Touch of Modern has Lew & Huey
Cerberus for $439 with various colors







Phantom for $359


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

shogun said:


> Not sure a bargain, but Touch of Modern has Lew & Huey
> Cerberus for $439 with various colors
> View attachment 7838778
> 
> ...


"Cerberus"? Isn't that the three headed dog that guards the gates to Hell? Odd choice of name for a mild mannered watch!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Bluefly has Hamilton Frogman for $579 with code FAMILY20.
Very tempted.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

shogun said:


> Bluefly has Hamilton Frogman for $579 with code FAMILY20.
> Very tempted.
> View attachment 7838986


Oh my, that's truly ghastly.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

YellowBullet said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> Where did you get that picture, btw? The ones on upscale time don't say "manufacture" on the seconds subdial.
> 
> Also, I can see why Christopher Ward changed their logo a few years back. The old one was way too similar to the Chronoswiss one.


Beautiful watch....Strap looks horrible, mosly the buckle - this kind of connection of buckle to the strap looks unreliable.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

shogun said:


> Bluefly has Hamilton Frogman for $579 with code FAMILY20.
> Very tempted.
> View attachment 7838986


I've seen this one in the Ugliest -watch thread


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

thechin said:


> I've seen this one in the Ugliest -watch thread


Weird, doesn't bother me much. Definitely not my cup of tea, but I don't consider it ugly.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Oh my, that's truly ghastly.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


It reminds me of that character from the Harry Potter movies, Alastor Moody...


----------



## steve_eaux (Dec 14, 2014)

if you want a fun, gimmicky watch for summer, Amazon has the Nixon Newton analog in white and black for $38, which is even a little cheaper than when I ordered it last week.

Amazon.com: Nixon Men's A116-100 Silicone with White Dial Watch: Nixon: Watches

the band does pick up lint and dust pretty easily, but it's extremely light and comfortable, the light is nice and bright, and it's fun to wear. and, if you're into this kind of thing, it's also apparently Bieber-approved: http://www.enovobiz.com/images/201109/goods_img/1446_P_1315130976430.jpg


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Dutyfreeislandshop has a pretty decent deal on a couple of Orient's for $80

White Dial
Orient SET0R006W0 Multi-Eyes Automatic White 50m Japan Gent's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
Black Dial
Orient SET0R005B0 FET0R005B0 Multi-Eyes Automatic Black 50m Japan Gent's Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com








I don't have this exact model but I have the Orient Defender which is more or less a slightly more casual styled version of this watch. I thought for $90 on a strap (via Long Island Watch Christmas sale) it was a good deal. What is essentially the same watch on a bracelet for 10 bucks less is even better.


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> It reminds me of that character from the Harry Potter movies, Alastor Moody...
> 
> View attachment 7841274


Had to take a look to see what you were talking about... Aaaand, you're spot on. Haha.

That said, if you remove the monocle thingy from the crystal, i actually think it'd be a pretty good looking watch.


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Amazon has this for $478, unfortunately it is a quartz. You might get 6% cash back using Befrugal.
Don't quote me on this, but it seems the metal band that everyone praise about is compatible to the Kontiki automatic. For those who wants to switch from leather band. AD quote ridiculous price for the bracelet alone.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

shogun said:


> Amazon has this for $478, unfortunately it is a quartz. You might get 6% cash back using Befrugal.
> Don't quote me on this, but it seems the metal band that everyone praise about is compatible to the Kontiki automatic. For those who wants to switch from leather band. AD quote ridiculous price for the bracelet alone.
> View attachment 7841370


Was 399 at Joma sometime ago!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ashford has titanium Hamilton khaki code breaker automatic 296-50 (Amex)-30 (AFF30)-6%(be frugal)= $199








http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...ker-auto/H79515333.pid?nid=cpg_cat360023&so=2
The coupon not working, still final price is reasonable $228.24 imho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Still On Sale!

Invicta 9403* Pro Diver - automatic (NH35A), exhibition back, 40mm *$49.99 w/Yellow Dive Case eBay*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Still On Sale!
> 
> Invicta 9403* Pro Diver - automatic (NH35A), exhibition back, 40mm *$49.99 w/Yellow Dive Case eBay*


MSRP is only $315. We need one with a $2000 MSRP for $50 for next year's tax return.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Bambino available at Skywatches for $96
Orient Bambino Automatic Watch ER2400JW

yes it might not be a great bargain but it sure looks a lot nicer than some of the other stuff you've all been posting recently.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> MSRP is only $315. We need one with a $2000 MSRP for $50 for next year's tax return.


I bought a Croton NIB with an MSRP of $250, for $24 on eBay. It's a hell of a watch for $24, so what do I care about the MSRP?

I've never seen a non-limited edition Seiko I couldn't buy for less than MSRP, so I guess all Seiko's are junk?

Try finding a Seiko 5 with a 4R3x for $50, or any NH35A watch for that matter.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I bought a Croton NIB with an MSRP of $250, for $24 on eBay. It's a hell of a watch for $24, so what do I care about the MSRP?
> 
> I've never seen a non-limited edition Seiko I couldn't buy for less than MSRP, so I guess all Seiko's are junk?
> 
> Try finding a Seiko 5 with a 4R3x for $50, or any NH35A watch for that matter.


Somebody missed the joke.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

kissmywhat said:


> Bambino available at Skywatches for $96
> Orient Bambino Automatic Watch ER2400JW
> 
> yes it might not be a great bargain but it sure looks a lot nicer than some of the other stuff you've all been posting recently.


Bought the blue version from same seller for $10 more via eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Ashford has titanium Hamilton khaki code breaker automatic 296-50 (Amex)-30 (AFF30)-6%(be frugal)= $199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the movement ETA?


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Still On Sale!
> 
> Invicta 9403* Pro Diver - automatic (NH35A), exhibition back, 40mm *$49.99 w/Yellow Dive Case eBay*


I wonder why the black dial has "Japan Movt" and nothing on the white face dial? The description states movement made in China. Heck of a deal nonetheless. I may have to pick one up for a beater fishing watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Snuck a peek at my Emporio Armani AR3000 before returning to Amazon (came on 1-day free shipping). You may recall I'm returning it because I found the watch at Watchstation on coupon code for about $100 less.

Excuse my crappy iPhone pics; I was in a hurry and not yet caffeinated.









Once again says it's quartz on the outside of the box (which is really one of the nicest watch boxes I've ever received).









Liking the gray sunburst dial!









That case and lug integration is _really_ nice. But this is a dress watch in every way. I need to get over that and wear it.









Not. Quartz.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Couldn't get any of those coupons work for this hamy code breaker!


----------



## AnGeLiCbOrIs (Jun 24, 2009)

The Armani is like a baby Eterna Vaughan with that case shape and grey dial.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted. But there is a seller on Ebay letting the Hexa Osprey go for fire sale prices. These are labeled as demos but others who have purchased the watch from this seller are reporting BNIB conditions.

Black and blue dials are $469 (Buy it Now). This is less than the F74 version that the Osprey is based on and less than the Touch of Modern pricing that popped up a few months ago.

Osprey Black Dial

Osprey Blue Dial


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Bought Hamilton Diver from Bluefly weekend sale, whole monday was dealing with them about confirmation and proof of identity, got it and now after 3 days got a cancelation. Thank you Bluefly, you've done well - got a real deal as an aplologize - free shipping o next order, really nice since they have a free shipping all the time on watches)


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-v-1-black-dial-$700-3124914.html

Lol


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. But there is a seller on Ebay letting the Hexa Osprey go for fire sale prices. These are labeled as demos but others who have purchased the watch from this seller are reporting BNIB conditions.
> 
> Black and blue dials are $469 (Buy it Now). This is less than the F74 version that the Osprey is based on and less than the Touch of Modern pricing that popped up a few months ago.
> 
> ...


He'll go down to $350. Or at least did already with a few but don't know if he figured out he should try for more.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I know but since that gets into a private offer or variable price scenario, I left that out of my post. The BUY IT NOW was what everyone can definitely buy it for and I think even at that price it represents a decent deal.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

James_ said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-v-1-black-dial-%24700-3124914.html
> 
> Lol


Buying the new limited edition for $529 + shipping seems like the better deal:









Ocean Vintage Military MAXI - Limited Edition


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Buying the new limited edition for $529 + shipping seems like the better deal:
> 
> View attachment 7845482
> 
> ...


Just be aware acrylic crystal and 100m WR. Not deal breakers for me but certainly different than the original.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

James_ said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-v-1-black-dial-%24700-3124914.html
> 
> Lol


Better yet , the new Maxi for $1,100

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military Maxi RARE 300pcs Limited Edition Watch | eBay


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

James_ said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-ocean-vintage-military-v-1-black-dial-$700-3124914.html
> 
> Lol


Better yet , the new Maxi for $1,100

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military Maxi RARE 300pcs Limited Edition Watch | eBay


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

A Steinhart will feel like a $100 Invicta on the wrist. At least the Ocean 1 line I held one for a second and a half before I laughed at it and knew I had to get rid of it. 

You may think it's a better deal cus of the engine but it's a crappy scratch magnet bezel and zero wow or special factor. 

I'd still get a Triton one day but no Ocean 1 or 44 for me. Im surprised they sell so much of them.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> A Steinhart will feel like a $100 Invicta on the wrist. At least the Ocean 1 line I held one for a second and a half before I laughed at it and knew I had to get rid of it.
> 
> You may think it's a better deal cus of the engine but it's a crappy scratch magnet bezel and zero wow or special factor.
> 
> I'd still get a Triton one day but no Ocean 1 or 44 for me. Im surprised they sell so much of them.


I was going to type up a reply to this but I think I'll just post this instead.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Is the movement ETA?


Yes.









ETA caliber 2671 » WatchBase.com


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

thechin said:


> Better yet , the new Maxi for $1,100
> 
> Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military Maxi RARE 300pcs Limited Edition Watch | eBay


Not a deal. I just posted a link for it a few posts back for $529 + shipping.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Couldn't get any of those coupons work for this hamy code breaker!


Yeah I chatted with customer service: no codes applicable on sale items: luckily still have the $50 Amex credit and add that to the 6% befrugal : $228.24 for me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet for $499 with promo code DMHYDRO499. Add the $50 Amex promo, and this is pretty tempting. Have the automatic bracelet models been any cheaper than $449?

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NM-BUIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet for $499 with promo code DMHYDRO499. Add the $50 Amex promo, and this is pretty tempting. Have the automatic bracelet models been any cheaper than $449?
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NM-BUIN Men's Watch , watches


Yes...By a little bit


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet for $499 with promo code DMHYDRO499. Add the $50 Amex promo, and this is pretty tempting. Have the automatic bracelet models been any cheaper than $449?
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NM-BUIN Men's Watch , watches


The big slider on the side ruins it for me.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Yes...By a little bit


That's not a bracelet model. MSRP on the bracelet model is $1875 rather than $1750.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> The big slider on the side ruins it for me.


It's also patent infringing, so you would own a "banned" watch.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> That's not a bracelet model. MSRP on the bracelet model is $1875 rather than $1750.


My bad (I have the 50th anniversary which came with both) sorry.


----------



## TomFord (Aug 5, 2014)

Interested in seeing how this looks! Edit: Referring to RyanD post from last week regarding the Hamilton with different straps.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> It reminds me of that character from the Harry Potter movies, Alastor Moody...


It reminds me of the Cat's Eye special jewel on Bejeweled Blitz.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

My Zeppelin from Masters in time has arrived and I'm impressed, quite a nice piece for less than $200, looks like a much pricier watch, it's quartz indeed but has a very classy feel, looks even better in the flesh than in pictures, strap is nice as well, padded portions are a bit stiff , but overall very good for this price range.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice Zep! It looks better in your photos than in others I've seen online.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

thechin said:


> My Zeppelin from Masters in time has arrived and I'm impressed, quite a nice piece for less than $200, looks like a much pricier watch, it's quartz indeed but has a very classy feel, looks even better in the flesh than in pictures, strap is nice as well, padded portions are a bit stiff , but overall very good for this price range.


Very nice! I tried to snag one during that sale, but your model was already sold out. I'll be keeping my eye out for that one.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, it sounded like another standard Invicta line of attack. It's easy to get touchy when the last time I posted this, someone jumped on me for basically having the audacity to post a deal on any Invicta, at any price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TomFord said:


> Interested in seeing how this looks! Edit: Referring to RyanD post from last week regarding the Hamilton with different straps.


My Hamilton is waiting for me at UPS, so I'll have the answer soon.


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

Not sure if this would be considered a bargain, but hey I think it looks alright. I have been looking for a cheap white face blue hands watch, I only wish this had normal lugs... $10 on ebay Longbo Men&apos;s Genuine Leather Casual Waterproof Quartz Analog Ultra Thin Watch | eBay


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> I was going to type up a reply to this but I think I'll just post this instead.


Makes no sense. I'm just trying to help anyone to not buy a watch I owned for a second too long.

I love it when people gimme heads up of crappy watches. That isn't trolling. That's trying to help.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Snuck a peek at my Emporio Armani AR3000 before returning to Amazon (came on 1-day free shipping). You may recall I'm returning it because I found the watch at Watchstation on coupon code for about $100 less.


Don't you have to pay for return shipping if you send it back for any reason other than defective/not as described?


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

spyderco10 said:


> Don't you have to pay for return shipping if you send it back for any reason other than defective/not as described?


I believe he is still saving money because the difference in price is greater then the cost of shipping


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

spyderco10 said:


> Don't you have to pay for return shipping if you send it back for any reason other than defective/not as described?


Some items have free returns, not sure about this one. Technically he can request a free return because the item description says quartz and the watch is automatic.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

spyderco10 said:


> Don't you have to pay for return shipping if you send it back for any reason other than defective/not as described?


It was described as quartz, but arrived as automatic?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> Don't you have to pay for return shipping if you send it back for any reason other than defective/not as described?


Nope. It's a free return. Not only that, but Amazon has already refunded me, even though I just dropped it off at UPS this morning. They take the default position of refunding you and then revisit it if the watch never comes back, or if it comes back damaged or something. Very impressive.

P.S. All I said on their return form was "no longer needed," and it was good enough for them.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Shrodinkee said:


> Some items have free returns, not sure about this one. Technically he can request a free return because the item description says quartz and the watch is automatic.





taike said:


> It was described as quartz, but arrived as automatic?





realRyan said:


> I believe he is still saving money because the difference in price is greater then the cost of shipping


Good observations. Just curious because I've returned a few items to Amazon because I changed my mind, and they deducted return shipping from my refund. I was wondering if there was some other exception.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nope. It's a free return. Not only that, but Amazon has already refunded me, even though I just dropped it off at UPS this morning. They take the default position of refunding you and then revisit it if the watch never comes back, or if it comes back damaged or something. Very impressive.
> 
> P.S. All I said on their return form was "*no longer needed*," and it was good enough for them.


Hmm I thought I selected that reason before and they deducted the return shipping. I'll try that next time.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> Good observations. Just curious because I've returned a few items to Amazon because I changed my mind, and they deducted return shipping from my refund. I was wondering if there was some other exception.


I've had that happen once before. However, when I chose Amazon credit in lieu of a refund the return shipping wasn't charged.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

spyderco10 said:


> Good observations. Just curious because I've returned a few items to Amazon because I changed my mind, and they deducted return shipping from my refund. I was wondering if there was some other exception.


I was being a bit facetious, but the actual reason is that the ARS3000 was marked as eligible for free returns. Only requirement is not being satisfied. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201532130


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

spyderco10 said:


> Good observations. Just curious because I've returned a few items to Amazon because I changed my mind, and they deducted return shipping from my refund. I was wondering if there was some other exception.


Amazon offers free returns on anything from their "fashion" section which includes clothing, shoes and accessories (watches, wallets, etc.) but only when it is either sold by or fulfilled by amazon. If it's shipped from a third party merchant, it doesn't apply.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> Good observations. Just curious because I've returned a few items to Amazon because I changed my mind, and they deducted return shipping from my refund. I was wondering if there was some other exception.


Mine appears to be for the full amount I spent.

Maybe this is the Amazon equivalent of a casino comping a high roller. Though I'd expect that treatment from The Watchery/World of Watches more than Amazon. LOL


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> Hmm I thought I selected that reason before and they deducted the return shipping. I'll try that next time.


*Certain items are eligible for free returns as noted on the product page like this:*









*Details here:*

Amazon.com: Free Returns: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Makes no sense. I'm just trying to help anyone to not buy a watch I owned for a second too long.
> 
> I love it when people gimme heads up of crappy watches. That isn't trolling. That's trying to help.


I think the reason is that this probably isn't the thread for those comments. Also you're crapping on a forum favorite. You'd get the same reaction if you posted the same vitriolic comment about a Lew & Huey, Seiko whatever, or Helson SD. It's just the way the world works when the tide of opinion is overwhelmingly against you....swim as hard as you can but you're still going to get crushed by the waves. But I applaud you for maintaining your steadfast desire to spare others from your 1.5 seconds of misery. Sounds really bad. Think of it this way your descendants could appeal for sainthood status for the work that you are doing. Press on!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> Don't you have to pay for return shipping if you send it back for any reason other than defective/not as described?


Some Amazon items specify free returns.

Update: darn. Didn't get to Barry S's post before replying. He even has pictures.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

realRyan said:


> Not sure if this would be considered a bargain, but hey I think it looks alright. I have been looking for a cheap white face blue hands watch, I only wish this had normal lugs... $10 on ebay Longbo Men&apos;s Genuine Leather Casual Waterproof Quartz Analog Ultra Thin Watch | eBay
> View attachment 7848450


*$4.29 - Ali Express*










*$5.99 Ali Express

*


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Some Amazon items specify free returns.
> 
> Update: darn. Didn't get to Barry S's post before replying. He even has pictures.


Funny -- by the time I posted, I noticed that OneRandomGeek beat _me_ to it!

But I have pictures!


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

taike said:


> I was being a bit facetious, but the actual reason is that the ARS3000 was marked as eligible for free returns. Only requirement is not being satisfied.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201532130


Oh ok this was the reason. Thanks for explaining, I did not know this.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Quadtec strap fits. Actually the center notch is just a hair small, but it works. The bracelet almost fits. I need to shave off just a tiny amount of the notch.

At least the Quadtec strap makes it wearable. It's a pretty nice looking watch.

I don't normally care about lume, but all of the numbers are lumed. Very cool looking.


----------



## realRyan (Mar 27, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *$4.29 - Ali Express*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks nice, but I get the feeling those are fake dials? I can deal with cheap quartz movements and/or replica styles/homages, I cant do the fake sub dials though
:roll: Thank you though the first one is not bad!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666155 Men's Watch , watches

$849 with code AFFAVIATION849

Hamilton Caliber H31 (modified 7753 with 60 hour power reserve)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. But there is a seller on Ebay letting the Hexa Osprey go for fire sale prices. These are labeled as demos but others who have purchased the watch from this seller are reporting BNIB conditions.
> 
> Black and blue dials are $469 (Buy it Now). This is less than the F74 version that the Osprey is based on and less than the Touch of Modern pricing that popped up a few months ago.


You are a dangerous man sir. The very definition on an enabler. I'm seriously thinking I will need to put you on ignore for the sake of my well being. Thanks for nuthin for this post and the many others you seem to have snared me with. :-x

In for a black. :-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> You are a dangerous man sir. The very definition on an enabler. I'm seriously thinking I will need to put you on ignore for the sake of my well being. Thanks for nuthin for this post and the many others you seem to have snared me with. :-x
> 
> In for a black. :-!


He will accept any offers $350 or more for the Hexa Osprey.


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on Lancaster Space Shuttle Diver this morning for $75.00 at TheWatchery. I've never heard of this brand, but the specs seemed decent for the price - Miyota 8215, 300 meters resistance. I like the styling, very IWCish. Anyone have first hand experience with this brand or model?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> He will accept any offers $350 or more for the Hexa Osprey.


Yep. I actually already ran across others talking about this deal a few days ago in f74. Didn't jump at the time and they sold out. Was actually slightly relieved at the time. Now this bad man threw these things back in my face.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Intra-Matic for under $500 doesn't happen very often. $489 at Jomashop with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'

Hamilton Intra-Matic Silver Dial Leather Men's Watch H38455751 - American Classic - Hamilton - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> He'll go down to $350. Or at least did already with a few but don't know if he figured out he should try for more.


Close one, I put in an offer for $419 and then read this post, I was able to cancel it and put in a bid for $360 which was just accepted, only one left right now.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Close one, I put in an offer for $419 and then read this post, I was able to cancel it and put in a bid for $360 which was just accepted, only one left right now.


I'm not finding this seller! I wanted to look at the hexa anyway.. not sure i'd buy.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> I'm not finding this seller! I wanted to look at the hexa anyway.. not sure i'd buy.


Sold out.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I GOT A BLUE! ugh



blowfish89 said:


> He will accept any offers $350 or more for the Hexa Osprey.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Seiko Recraft SNKN01 on Ashford for $78 shipped after code SDRECRAFT78.

Paid $110 for mine and am happy with it.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/recraft-series/SNKN01.pid?so=7&nid=sct_Recraft 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Taken from Slickdeals (apologies too whomever if thats not ok) : Seiko Recraft SNKN01 $78 with code *SDRECRAFT78*

Seiko Recraft Series SNKN01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate this thread. Everyday I'm confronted with watches I wasn't aware existed (Edox and Eterna) that somehow I now need or now own....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Taken from Slickdeals (apologies too whomever if thats not ok) : Seiko Recraft SNKN01 $78 with code *SDRECRAFT78*
> 
> Seiko Recraft Series SNKN01 Men's Watch , watches





funkadoobiest said:


> Seiko Recraft SNKN01 on Ashford for $78 shipped after code SDRECRAFT78.
> 
> Paid $110 for mine and am happy with it.
> 
> ...


 Great minds must think alike

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

*Bulova Men's 98B180 Precisionist UHF Stainless Steel Watch at $134.99 from Watches Half Price on the electronic bay - note, it is a refurb unit.*


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Can anybody tell how this Amex Ashford bonus work? If i'm not in US and use forward agent will it work for me? I'm willing to jump in for Edox)
Thanks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KirS124 said:


> Can anybody tell how this Amex Ashford bonus work? If i'm not in US and use forward agent will it work for me? I'm willing to jump in for Edox)
> Thanks.


If you qualify, it will be in the offers in your Amex account. You have to activate the offer before making the purchase.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I GOT A BLUE! ugh


You mean you ordered blue by mistake or you ordered black and they shipped blue?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> You mean you ordered blue by mistake or you ordered black and they shipped blue?


I think it's "yeah yeah, I got a blue"


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The Quadtec strap fits. Actually the center notch is just a hair small, but it works. The bracelet almost fits. I need to shave off just a tiny amount of the notch.
> 
> At least the Quadtec strap makes it wearable. It's a pretty nice looking watch.
> 
> ...


it "fits", technically yes, but is it just me or does it look terribly awkward that the strap is wider than what it appears should be? i realize an orange strap isn't for everyone but i'd take that over this wider than expected look.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shootermcgavin said:


> it "fits", technically yes, but is it just me or does it look terribly awkward that the strap is wider than what it appears should be? i realize an orange strap isn't for everyone but i'd take that over this wider than expected look.


This would drive me crazy too. I'd just get a custom strap made. Hell, I just got three made from strapviet here on the forum for $35 each. Money well spent for the affordables that don't warrant an expensive strap.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shootermcgavin said:


> it "fits", technically yes, but is it just me or does it look terribly awkward that the strap is wider than what it appears should be? i realize an orange strap isn't for everyone but i'd take that over this wider than expected look.


Maybe you're not too familiar with unorthodox lug shape straps?? They may look too wide due to filling space of the missing standard lugs.
I personally think it looks very nice.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Good grief! Can someone please explain what happened in this listing I found in my deals-feed?

Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay

It's up for $30 more in eBay... Could $30 difference create all that rumble?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

realRyan said:


> This looks nice, but I get the feeling those are fake dials? I can deal with cheap quartz movements and/or replica styles/homages, I cant do the fake sub dials though
> :roll: Thank you though the first one is not bad!


I think you're correct about the fake sub-dials. The first one is model *SBRM03. *If you search that model number, it pops right up on Ali Express.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

ESQ Movado Men's 07301415 esq Excel tm Stainless Steel Chrono with Black Dial Watch - for $219 (56% off on amazon)


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Good grief! Can someone please explain what happened in this listing I found in my deals-feed?
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay
> 
> It's up for $30 more in eBay... Could $30 difference create all that rumble?


It's probably the "Totating blue bezel


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> Good grief! Can someone please explain what happened in this listing I found in my deals-feed?
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay
> 
> It's up for $30 more in eBay... Could $30 difference create all that rumble?


Yes. The Blue Angels has been selling, on average, for around $325 or so -- and it is one of the most-desired radio-controlled tool watches in Citizen's lineup. A $30 difference in price can make a big difference.

Now, if you're looking for a deal on radio-controlled Citizen watches, the World Perpetual A-T has been selling for between $124 and $189 used on E-Bay. This one was selling for $160 used. [My World Perpetual is photographed below.] Great watches at any price.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the 37mm Seiko Automatic SNK803K for US$48.99 delivered. Other colours are US$55.00 here.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Good grief! Can someone please explain what happened in this listing I found in my deals-feed?
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay
> 
> It's up for $30 more in eBay... Could $30 difference create all that rumble?


It's a product listing that they have had for a long time that goes in out of stock, as opposed to closing it out and starting a new one like many vendors do. Go down to the Description area and select "View all revisions." It has been listed since December 2014. (lol)


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> It's a product listing that they have had for a long time that goes in out of stock, as opposed to closing it out and starting a new one like many vendors do. Go down to the Description area and select "View all revisions." It has been listed since December 2014. (lol)


What I find interesting is that they seem to have sold 2510 pieces...


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

thedius said:


> What I find interesting is that they seem to have sold 2510 pieces...
> 
> View attachment 7855986


Sure. But it doesn't have to be because of the current price, which is what shmaiz3r was wondering. Could be they had a special or two back in 2015.

What's more interesting to me is the marketing concept of keeping a product listing alive on Ebay for a long period. Those higher numbers might influence people into thinking whatever the current price is must be a deal if that many people are buying.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

iuserman said:


> *ESQ Movado Men's 07301415 esq Excel tm Stainless Steel Chrono with Black Dial Watch - for $219 (56% off on amazon)*
> 
> View attachment 7853818


Newegg with Ashford has the ESQ by Movado One 07301470 Men's Chronograph Watch for *$70* with free shipping.

Has a 44mm stainless steel & silicon case, 20mm silicon / rubber band, Swiss quartz movement and mineral crystal.


----------



## TomFord (Aug 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The Quadtec strap fits. Actually the center notch is just a hair small, but it works. The bracelet almost fits. I need to shave off just a tiny amount of the notch.
> 
> At least the Quadtec strap makes it wearable. It's a pretty nice looking watch.
> 
> ...


Looks great! In for more pics if you don't mind


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Stuhrling Original Men's 977.02 Legacy Analog Display Mechanical Hand Wind Black Watch

*$30.70 Eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime.
+ $1.92 estimated tax
Used - Very Good
Manual Missing. Item is in original, pristine packaging.











http://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-li...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. But there is a seller on Ebay letting the Hexa Osprey go for fire sale prices. These are labeled as demos but others who have purchased the watch from this seller are reporting BNIB conditions.
> 
> Black and blue dials are $469 (Buy it Now). This is less than the F74 version that the Osprey is based on and less than the Touch of Modern pricing that popped up a few months ago.


If you read the thread on the F74 forums someone had contacted the owner of the company and he stated that at first they were selling promo/demo watches but they sold so quickly that they decided to sell off some BNIB stock to make funds for a new project. People are posting pictures/reviews in the thread and they seem to be a good watch for the $350 pricepoint. It seems on the ebay store they are releasing small batches at a time over the past several weeks. If you look at his past sales history they were selling ETA 2824-2 Elabore movements for not that bad of a price, that would have been nice for a build.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TomFord said:


> Looks great! In for more pics if you don't mind


I may do a short review if I have time. When you add up all the little extra features, it's a steal for the price.

120-click bezel with rubberized outer ring
Screw-down crown
Screw-down locking chronograph pushers
Two-piece case
Lumed dial numbers
Rubber strap with insert molded bushings (never seen this done before)
Custom Hamilton pusher tool for setting the date


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Good grief! Can someone please explain what happened in this listing I found in my deals-feed?
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay
> 
> It's up for $30 more in eBay... Could $30 difference create all that rumble?


Perhaps they added $30 for additional detail and features on the dial and bezel.....?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Totoro66 said:


> *Stuhrling Original Men's 977.02 Legacy Analog Display Mechanical Hand Wind Black Watch
> 
> *$30.70 Eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime.
> + $1.92 estimated tax
> ...


At that price, this Stuhrling is a nice one. Especially since it is a partial skeleton, and therefore, still legible.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

8% back in Ebay Bucks today and tomorrow. Check your account.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> You mean you ordered blue by mistake or you ordered black and they shipped blue?


No, sorry, I got a blue followed by an ugh of disgust at myself for buying another watch!! I seem to always find an excuse


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Attention small-wristers: Upscale Time's daily deal is the Muhle Glashutte Germanika IV automatic with a 35mm case. $699:

Muhle Glashutte Germanika IV Automatic Men's Watch M1-38-35-LB


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

$97 at Inventory Adjusters. It seems like I remember someone talking about a CK watch here not long ago. Its listed as a men's model, but it seems really small. Its worth a look...
Calvin Klein Ck Icon Mid-Size Silver Dial Dress Swiss Automatic Watch - Inventory Adjusters

Edit: The above model is listed as unisex (sorry). This one was listed as men's: http://inventoryadjusters.com/calvin-klein-ck-icon-series-mid-size-swiss-automatic-watch-k1121-20/


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just picked this up as a beater. Pretty good deal for a brand new Mako (non USA version).


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Swiss Army 241372 Gent&apos;s Silver Dial SS Bracelet Automatic Watch | eBay
Swiss Army 241518 Gent&apos;s Black Dial Black Strap Automatic Watch | eBay
Swiss Army 241519 Gent&apos;s Brown Dial Brown Strap Automatic Watch | eBay

Some options


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

colgex said:


> Swiss Army 241372 Gent&apos;s Silver Dial SS Bracelet Automatic Watch | eBay
> Swiss Army 241518 Gent&apos;s Black Dial Black Strap Automatic Watch | eBay
> Swiss Army 241519 Gent&apos;s Brown Dial Brown Strap Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> Some options


Can't post links but found the second cheaper in Amazon.

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

So I just got the Emporio Armani from Watch Station. First off, wow! This is a really nice watch for $260ish. The sunburst dial, the gator strap, the nicely decorated Swiss movement. Unexpected at that price. But what's up with the box I got? I would never return the watch because of a box, but every picture I saw had a really nice hinged box, and I got a cheap POS. Anyone else who got in on the deal get a cheapie box too?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

achernob said:


> So I just got the Emporio Armani from Watch Station. First off, wow! This is a really nice watch for $260ish. The sunburst dial, the gator strap, the nicely decorated Swiss movement. Unexpected at that price. But what's up with the box I got? I would never return the watch because of a box, but every picture I saw had a really nice hinged box, and I got a cheap POS. Anyone else who got in on the deal get a cheapie box too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At that price what would you rather have- an automatic in a generic box or a Quartz in a fancy one?? lol


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

achernob said:


> So I just got the Emporio Armani from Watch Station. First off, wow! This is a really nice watch for $260ish. The sunburst dial, the gator strap, the nicely decorated Swiss movement. Unexpected at that price. But what's up with the box I got? I would never return the watch because of a box, but every picture I saw had a really nice hinged box, and I got a cheap POS. Anyone else who got in on the deal get a cheapie box too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that really matter is whether or not it comes with a Certificato di Autenticita.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

20% off watch winders and accessories using the code WATCH20 on Joma Shop.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

It seems like mid of the week is not full of sales.


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Vestal Men's YATCM01 Yacht Stainless Steel Watch - for only $57 (lowest price on amazon according to camelcamelcamel.com)


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

If i don't check this thread at least 3-4 times daily I find I can't catch up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

http://www.jomadeals.com has the Seiko SNDC31 Quartz Chronograph for $95 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Copple said:


> If i don't check this thread at least 3-4 times daily I find I can't catch up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure how long you've been part of this thread but our recent pace of discussion has beenv relatively slow. Just wait....3-4 times a day won't be enough sometimes. Enjoy and welcome.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

achernob said:


> But what's up with the box I got? I would never return the watch because of a box, but every picture I saw had a really nice hinged box, and I got a cheap POS. Anyone else who got in on the deal get a cheapie box too?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


I find that I rarely.... if ever.... wear the box. ;-)


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Christopher Ward UK website has some on sale in the Nearly New tab under Clearance.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> I find that I rarely.... if ever.... wear the box. ;-)


Well.....sometimes....


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Amazon has a cheap Casio solar watch. Only $20.

Casio Men's MTP-S100E-1BVCF Easy-To-Read Solar Stainless Steel Watch


----------



## shootermcgavin (Feb 28, 2013)

shogun said:


> Christopher Ward UK website has some on sale in the Nearly New tab under Clearance.


interesting, never seen that before. what does "nearly new" mean?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

They are clearing out some Croton watches on Amazon. The CA models are better quality than the CX (CX2 lower line) models. I have a couple of close-out priced Crotons, and they're the best watches you can buy for under $40. I believe all the ones below are all stainless steel construction and the quartz models use Miyota movements. The automatic diver for $25 is a steal. One website lists the movements as CR-8315 which I believe are Chinesed sourced.


*Croton CA301197SSBK $19.99 *









* Croton CC311332SSBK $19.95*









*Croton CC311093SSBL $29.95 *200M WR 









*Croton CA301183SSBR $24.95* automatic








*Croton CA301228SSSL $29.95* quartz, 200M










*Croton CA301183BKBK $34.95 *automatic, 100M


----------



## AUWalker (May 19, 2015)

Good price,,, lol @ "chrono"...


----------



## AUWalker (May 19, 2015)

Damn, Back up to $107.75...



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just picked this up as a beater. Pretty good deal for a brand new Mako (non USA version).
> 
> snip


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This one just got $50 better with code AFFPILOT799

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666155 Men's Watch , watches

6% Befrugal eligible.









AFFAVIATION849 still works if you prefer to overpay!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Jean Richard Aquascope on a bracelet for $799 on Ashford with code AFFAQUASCP799 until the 25th.

JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11C601-11A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

^^^^^^^
Never mind, Mr. Donkeys beat me to it!


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Barry S said:


> This one just got $50 better with code AFFPILOT799
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666155 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


Has anyone ordered one yet? Is there a legibility problem?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

shootermcgavin said:


> interesting, never seen that before. what does "nearly new" mean?


CW Nearly new means Discounted and unworn or a display/photography model without plastic tape on it, but otherwise virtually indistinguishable from factory brand new, at least in my case, this Nearly New GMT is in flawless condition. And BTW the GMT models are powered by an ETA-2893 movement, an upgrade.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

44mm Oris display model for around $500 after all the cupons and rebates :










Oris 01645762940610752276FC-SD Watches,Men's Big Crown Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well.....sometimes....


HAHA! Well played.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

White Tangaroa is back @ Joma

Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chrono Automatic Men's Watch 2949.41.66.1261 - Tangaroa - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









And gone! I hope one of you guys snatched it!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thedius said:


> White Tangaroa is back @ Joma
> 
> Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chrono Automatic Men's Watch 2949.41.66.1261 - Tangaroa - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Was not me ( I would have only if hands had more contrast against the dial).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Emporio Armani Swiss Made ARS2000 arrived from Watch Station. Interestingly, it came in a very basic Emp Arm box, the same as the one I got for a regular Emporio Armani quartz chronograph. The model of this watch I returned to Amazon came in a large, heavy, ornate box with heavy chrome hinges, really nice. Hmmmm.... Not really important as I have the correct company's box and papers for potential resale. Just curious.

Really impressed with the watch.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Emporio Armani Swiss Made ARS2000 arrived from Watch Station. Interestingly, it came in a very basic Emp Arm box, the same as the one I got for a regular Emporio Armani quartz chronograph. The model of this watch I returned to Amazon came in a large, heavy, ornate box with heavy chrome hinges, really nice. Hmmmm.... Not really important as I have the correct company's box and papers for potential resale. Just curious.
> 
> Really impressed with the watch.


Look at the above photo ( the two guys) Nough said.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161989237537?rmvSB=true

That's the lowest I've seen it and pretty much a Moonphase auto recently.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This other one use AFFVZINO599 and it is a finely decorated watch under the house of Maurice Lacroix with a 7750 for $599

Davidoff Very Zino 10009 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

colgex said:


> This other one use AFFVZINO599 and it is a finely decorated watch under the house of Maurice Lacroix with a 7750 for $599
> 
> Davidoff Very Zino 10009 Men's Watch , watches


Ashford links never work for me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uroboros said:


> Ashford links never work for me.


Just delete the referral junk after "pid" in the link.

http://www.ashford.com/us/10009.pid


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

colgex said:


> This other one use AFFVZINO599 and it is a finely decorated watch under the house of Maurice Lacroix with a 7750 for $599
> 
> Davidoff Very Zino 10009 Men's Watch , watches


I believe Ashford had the grey dial version for $499 a month or so back


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks HR! I have one Pepsi bezel Croton I got for $20 and I like big quartz divers so I ordered a bunch of these to see if any win me over in person. Free returns so Saturday should be fun thanks to Amazon. I'll try to talk myself into that $25 auto too. =)



HoustonReal said:


> They are clearing out some Croton watches on Amazon. The CA models are better quality than the CX (CX2 lower line) models. I have a couple of close-out priced Crotons, and they're the best watches you can buy for under $40. I believe all the ones below are all stainless steel construction and the quartz models use Miyota movements. The automatic diver for $25 is a steal.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Speaking about grey dial watch, there's Beijing zungu-6 from the bay for $129. It's $20 cheaper than the store: Beautiful Beijing Zungu classic dress automatic watch

And free shipping worldwide :








Seller rebeccabjbj. Not affiliated with the seller.

Nice looking watch IMO


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have its cousin, the Zungu-3, which is central seconds with a date at the three. It's seriously one of my favorite watches. If you like retro dress watch class, get one of these watches into your life. Oh, and be prepared to instantly put it on a nice leather strap if it isn't already on one, because the bracelet ain't all that, and didn't fit my big wrist anyway.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I missed it, too bad. They probably found one or one was returned.



thedius said:


> White Tangaroa is back @ Joma
> 
> Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chrono Automatic Men's Watch 2949.41.66.1261 - Tangaroa - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone know of any general Ashford discount codes? Looking to pick up a watch for my Brother's Graduation present but not too flush at the moment!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Fortis Spacematic 623.10.71 M on bracelet for $699 at http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I use this plugin:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/honey/bmnlcjabgnpnenekpadlanbbkooimhnj?hl=en-US



bobski said:


> Does anyone know of any general Ashford discount codes? Looking to pick up a watch for my Brother's Graduation present but not too flush at the moment!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

mannal said:


> I use this plugin:
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/honey/bmnlcjabgnpnenekpadlanbbkooimhnj?hl=en-US


Great tip, thanks. Nothing came through, going to ask Ashford themselves and will update if anything positive comes out of it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bobski said:


> Great tip, thanks. Nothing came through, going to ask Ashford themselves and will update if anything positive comes out of it.


There is a $50 off $250 Amex promo for Ashford. BeFrugal has 6% cashback and several coupons listed.
Ashford Coupons, Promo Codes & Cash Back (6%) for April, 2016


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Massdrop has the Maratac SR-9015L Watch starting at $350, dropping to $340 after 6 commits which is not the greatest price but it is reasonable. Max units in drop is 50.

Please note this is the 46mm case, so it's bigger than you may expect. Solid watch, Miyota 9015 movement.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> Ashford links never work for me.


When you get to the "forbidden" page, just click in the url field and hit "enter" (or "go" depending on your device.)

Or choose to open the link in a new tab or window.


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Seiko SPC131P1 for $148 delivered through Amazon covered by their 2 year warranty. Sourced from Singapore through watchezon - 100% feedback on the bay at a similar price if you wanted to go that way (w/o warranty) instead.

Best price in about 6 months.









Perpetual calendar, chronograph, pointer date, flyback day, alarm, 2nd time zone if needed - there's a lot of gadgetry stuffed into this thing. I'm normally drawn to watches of simpler design, but there something about this that just feels fun.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> Fortis Spacematic 623.10.71 M on bracelet for $699 at JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There also the usual coupons and discounts one can stack onto Jomashop. I dig the very industrial, utilitarian, all-brushed steel look and lines of this watch but I haven't seen any photos of this particular model with this dial layout except on Jomashop. Also, the photos of the case back says "Swiss Watches Made Since" and then a weird blank which gives me pause.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> There is a $50 off $250 Amex promo for Ashford. BeFrugal has 6% cashback and several coupons listed.
> Ashford Coupons, Promo Codes & Cash Back (6%) for April, 2016


Thanks for the heads up. I cannot find the Amex promo, however I do not have Amex so I assume that rules me out of that one?

The linked website is very useful, but unfortunately they do not seem to be working on certain products (assume it is no promo on sale items etc)


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> There also the usual coupons and discounts one can stack onto Jomashop. I dig the very industrial, utilitarian, all-brushed steel look and lines of this watch but I haven't seen any photos of this particular model with this dial layout except on Jomashop. Also, the photos of the case back says "Swiss Watches Made Since" and then a weird blank which gives me pause.
> 
> View attachment 7877930


Weird.
Same case back with the leather strap model on jomashop:
Fortis Spacematic Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 623.10.71 L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Edox Chronorally automatic chronograph in PVD case, model 01116-37NPN-GIN, for $858 with coupon code 'AFFCHRONO858'

That beats the next-closest price by a whopping $467.

I'd at least try for the additional 6% Be Frugal rebate, too.

It wasn't until just this moment that I figured out the name of this watch should be pronounced "chrono-rally," befitting its kind of automotive vibe. In my head I've been calling it the "chron-orally."

Edox Chronorally 01116-37NPN-GIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron women's Swiss quartz watch with *71 diamonds* for $239 with promo code DMPEMBER239. MSRP is $1595. Add a filler and use the $50 off $250 Amex promo.

Bulova Accutron Pemberton 63R138 Women's Watch , watches


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I am grateful for this board, who gave me the heads up on the very cool Kon Tiki black/orange. It looks even better in person.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

shmaiz3r said:


> Weird.
> Same case back with the leather strap model on jomashop:
> Fortis Spacematic Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 623.10.71 L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Odd indeed as it should state "1912".


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread has really slowed down since the "Watch Trade Gone Wrong" thread showed up.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

spyderco10 said:


> This thread has really slowed down since the "Watch Trade Gone Wrong" thread showed up.


Lol I thought the same thing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> This thread has really slowed down since the "Watch Trade Gone Wrong" thread showed up.


Never saw that thread. After reading this I found it. First thing I see is its a new thread with ALOT of pages already. Should be interesting lol. :think:


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> This thread has really slowed down since the "Watch Trade Gone Wrong" thread showed up.


I wanted to see what that thread was about but couldn't read through the 3 screens of the first post alone, I would imagine a murder case is simpler than that...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Lol I thought the same thing!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Watch trade gone wrong is complete LUNACY!! It's funny I started to think that they each tried to scam each other! I couldn't make it to the end either.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I haven't seen any photos of this particular model with this dial layout except on Jomashop. Also, the photos of the case back says "Swiss Watches Made Since" and then a weird blank which gives me pause.


Spacematic Pilot Professional - Fortis


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

spyderco10 said:


> This thread has really slowed down since the "Watch Trade Gone Wrong" thread showed up.


I was cursing you for bringing my attention to yet another 400+ post thread that I would just have to catch up on.

But I couldn't make it through the original post either!


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Barry S said:


> I was cursing you for bringing my attention to yet another 400+ post thread that I would just have to catch up on.
> 
> But I couldn't make it through the original post either!


lol, you should read through it, it's really good. So good I can't believe it's free.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

spyderco10 said:


> This thread has really slowed down since the "Watch Trade Gone Wrong" thread showed up.


I just wasted an hour of my life. I hate you for bringing this to my attention


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

It's a deal!

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph









Promo code DNEWSRW795 for another $200 off, down to $795. That's comfortably the best deal I've seen on this one. I'd be all over it if it wasn't 45mm.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

After my thorough investigation of the now popular crime thread here is my analysis: the butler did it with a wrench in the parlor room.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Rado D-Star Ceramic Limited Edition
Rado 15378159-SD Watches,Men's DiaStar Auto Chrono Ltd Ed Black Rubber and Dial Ceramic, Luxury Rado Quartz Watches

This is a STORE DISPLAY model, but I've bought store display / even "used" watches from The Watchery before, the worst I've ever got was the box coming in a sorry shape.

$920 apply SPRINGLUX90 for $90 off. Another 10% off via BeFrugal.

Net cost = $747 for a ceramic-cased, limited edition, Swiss-made automatic chronograph. I've tracked this model every once in a while at Ashford; if I recall it never ever goes below $1,000 even during Black Friday sale.

EDIT: description says quartz, it most definitely is not


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Lorus RXF41AX7 field watch with LumiBrite dial, £29.90 ($43.06) from Rubicon Watch Company. St. George's Day 15% off coupon WEEKEND15 knocks it down to £25.41 ($36.60). Ships free in UK, £8 ($11.52) to Midwest USA.

RXF41AX7 NEW Lorus Lumibrite Military Style Webbing Strap Watch - Lorus - Watches

Lorus is one of Seiko's budget sub-brands like Pulsar. I've ordered Pulsars from Rubicon without problems.










Thanks to Tsarli for the photo.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in for one. I had $40 burning a hole in my PP account and the boys will love the size and lume.

Thanks!



Londo Mollari said:


> Lorus RXF41AX7 field watch with LumiBrite dial, £29.90 ($43.06) from Rubicon Watch Company. St. George's Day 15% off coupon WEEKEND15 knocks it down to £25.41 ($36.60). Ships free in UK, £8 ($11.52) to Midwest USA.
> 
> RXF41AX7 NEW Lorus Lumibrite Military Style Webbing Strap Watch - Lorus - Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

So the late night blue angels steel bracelet deal from ebay showed up today .. 








Not bad for 279

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, 1 week later the "Store Display" Oris Aquis Small Seconds Titanium arrived today from The Watchery. Unboxed it and what a beauty! Absolutely immaculate.....at first glance, but please, read on. Fairly obvious that it hadn't been owned prior and that the bracelet was never sized. It even came in an Oris box (not sure whether the original or proper to this model, but an Oris box with Oris (and ILS) warranty card, just the same. So I wind it, pull the crown out to the second position to run the hands past midnight to watch the date change....all good. Set the date and let it run for an hour. Keeping good time and I says to myself..."A Keeper". I size the bracelet (fairly easy and definitely easier than the screws on the dang KonTiki). Can't keep my eyes off of it...really like it. But it's upon the closer inspection that I notice the date isn't centered. I unscrew and pull out the crown to Positon 1 to set the date.....NUTTIN'!!! The crown spins, but not the date wheel. I pull it out to Position 2, turns the hands so that they go past midnight and the date wheel "snaps" into position perfectly. Try it back in Position 1 again...still nothing. 

Now I'm not sure what to do or what's going to happen. Needless to say, come Monday, I'll be contacting The Watchery. However, I'm well aware of their policy that once a watch has been worn/sized/etc, that I can't return it. I'm just hoping that in light of several other transactions with them, they'll show some leniency and allow me to return it. 

However, since I really do like the watch (A LOT), I'd probably be content with them repairing it under warranty, as long as they stepped up to the plate and paid for the return shipping. 

Again, not much I can do until Monday, but I'll be sure to keep the Thread up to speed as to what transpires (oh yeah, my apologies in that this WAS NOT A DEAL, nor was it anywhere near as dramatic a read as the Watch Trade Gone Wrong thread, LOL).


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, 1 week later the "Store Display" Oris Aquis Small Seconds Titanium arrived today from The Watchery. Unboxed it and what a beauty! Absolutely immaculate.....at first glance, but please, read on. Fairly obvious that it hadn't been owned prior and that the bracelet was never sized. It even came in an Oris box (not sure whether the original or proper to this model, but an Oris box with Oris (and ILS) warranty card, just the same. So I wind it, pull the crown out to the second position to run the hands past midnight to watch the date change....all good. Set the date and let it run for an hour. Keeping good time and I says to myself..."A Keeper". I size the bracelet (fairly easy and definitely easier than the screws on the dang KonTiki). Can't keep my eyes off of it...really like it. But it's upon the closer inspection that I notice the date isn't centered. I unscrew and pull out the crown to Positon 1 to set the date.....NUTTIN'!!! The crown spins, but not the date wheel. I pull it out to Position 2, turns the hands so that they go past midnight and the date wheel "snaps" into position perfectly. Try it back in Position 1 again...still nothing.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do or what's going to happen. Needless to say, come Monday, I'll be contacting The Watchery. However, I'm well aware of their policy that once a watch has been worn/sized/etc, that I can't return it. I'm just hoping that in light of several other transactions with them, they'll show some leniency and allow me to return it.
> 
> ...


Ouch that stinks.

I had a similar experience with World of Watches who is owned by the same parent company as The Watchery. I just ended up returning the watch I got because I was pretty pissed.

I've heard some horror stories with some of these retailers honoring their warranties. I would consider returning it unfortunately. It might save you some hassle.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, 1 week later the "Store Display" Oris Aquis Small Seconds Titanium arrived today from The Watchery. Unboxed it and what a beauty! Absolutely immaculate.....at first glance, but please, read on. Fairly obvious that it hadn't been owned prior and that the bracelet was never sized. It even came in an Oris box (not sure whether the original or proper to this model, but an Oris box with Oris (and ILS) warranty card, just the same. So I wind it, pull the crown out to the second position to run the hands past midnight to watch the date change....all good. Set the date and let it run for an hour. Keeping good time and I says to myself..."A Keeper". I size the bracelet (fairly easy and definitely easier than the screws on the dang KonTiki). Can't keep my eyes off of it...really like it. But it's upon the closer inspection that I notice the date isn't centered. I unscrew and pull out the crown to Positon 1 to set the date.....NUTTIN'!!! The crown spins, but not the date wheel. I pull it out to Position 2, turns the hands so that they go past midnight and the date wheel "snaps" into position perfectly. Try it back in Position 1 again...still nothing.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do or what's going to happen. Needless to say, come Monday, I'll be contacting The Watchery. However, I'm well aware of their policy that once a watch has been worn/sized/etc, that I can't return it. I'm just hoping that in light of several other transactions with them, they'll show some leniency and allow me to return it.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that ..... I laughed..I cried. I examined my feelings...:-d


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Eterna 8340.41.44.1175 Watches,8340.41.44.1175 Eterna Soleure Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches

Single chrono triple calendar moonphase went down to $899

Sold out in 3 2 1...
Up on watch recon in 1 2 3...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Eterna 8340.41.44.1175 Watches,8340.41.44.1175 Eterna Soleure Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches
> 
> Single chrono triple calendar moonphase went down to $899
> 
> ...


Great deal, but nobody is going to buy it to flip it. It's been under $1000 several times. I love mine.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Momentum 48mm 1M-DV64G4G Silver Fox for US$33.95 plus delivery. 200 metres with a screw down crown and unidirectional bezel.
3xCamel.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, 1 week later the "Store Display" Oris Aquis Small Seconds Titanium arrived today from The Watchery. Unboxed it and what a beauty! Absolutely immaculate.....at first glance, but please, read on. Fairly obvious that it hadn't been owned prior and that the bracelet was never sized. It even came in an Oris box (not sure whether the original or proper to this model, but an Oris box with Oris (and ILS) warranty card, just the same. So I wind it, pull the crown out to the second position to run the hands past midnight to watch the date change....all good. Set the date and let it run for an hour. Keeping good time and I says to myself..."A Keeper". I size the bracelet (fairly easy and definitely easier than the screws on the dang KonTiki). Can't keep my eyes off of it...really like it. But it's upon the closer inspection that I notice the date isn't centered. I unscrew and pull out the crown to Positon 1 to set the date.....NUTTIN'!!! The crown spins, but not the date wheel. I pull it out to Position 2, turns the hands so that they go past midnight and the date wheel "snaps" into position perfectly. Try it back in Position 1 again...still nothing.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do or what's going to happen. Needless to say, come Monday, I'll be contacting The Watchery. However, I'm well aware of their policy that once a watch has been worn/sized/etc, that I can't return it. I'm just hoping that in light of several other transactions with them, they'll show some leniency and allow me to return it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry for that, major bummer to receive a new watch that is DOA.

I think that this policy "once sized or worn it cannot be returned" is debatable. I had problems with a Steinhart Triton earlier this year that gained 7 hours/day (not a typo). At first glance, everything looked normal, crown operated fine and date changed. I setted the watch and proceeded to cut the rubber bracelet at my size. Later that night when I removed the watch before bedtime, it was about 45 minutes fast, so I knew it had some sort of problem.

I would have returned it immediately for exchange or refund, but they would not allow it, only repair work. Due to the lack of communication, I had it fixed locally.

Hope you sort it out, might not be a serious fix..

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Having scratched my itch for an atomic watch, now the idea of a satellite watch appeals to me. I haven't really liked the looks of many of them, but this Citizen Promaster Navihawk GPS, model CC9030-51E, appeals to me for some reason. I don't usually like watches with busy looks, but I do like the pilot-y stuff going on here. (Being a fake pilot might be better for me than being a fake diver.)

The lowest price apparently anywhere is at, of all places, Marv Golden's Pilot Supplies. $837 for the bracelet model; $777 for the one with leather strap. Both prices beat anywhere else by $110 or more.

Holding off for now, but tempted.

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Navihawk GPS CC9030-51E Watch - Marv Golden Pilot Supplies


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Having scratched my itch for an atomic watch, now the idea of a satellite watch appeals to me. I haven't really liked the looks of many of them, but this Citizen Promaster Navihawk GPS, model CC9030-51E, appeals to me for some reason. I don't usually like watches with busy looks, but I do like the pilot-y stuff going on here. (Being a fake pilot might be better for me than being a fake diver.)
> 
> The lowest price apparently anywhere is at, of all places, Marv Golden's Pilot Supplies. $837 for the bracelet model; $777 for the one with leather strap. Both prices beat anywhere else by $110 or more.
> 
> ...


If you have a kohls card you can get it for under $800 + tax and earn about $140 in kohls cash. And they have a nice return policy if there's an issue.

And if you can wait they occasionally have double dips of %30 off plus %20 off jewelry.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, 1 week later the "Store Display" Oris Aquis Small Seconds Titanium arrived today from The Watchery. Unboxed it and what a beauty! Absolutely immaculate.....at first glance, but please, read on. Fairly obvious that it hadn't been owned prior and that the bracelet was never sized. It even came in an Oris box (not sure whether the original or proper to this model, but an Oris box with Oris (and ILS) warranty card, just the same. So I wind it, pull the crown out to the second position to run the hands past midnight to watch the date change....all good. Set the date and let it run for an hour. Keeping good time and I says to myself..."A Keeper". I size the bracelet (fairly easy and definitely easier than the screws on the dang KonTiki). Can't keep my eyes off of it...really like it. But it's upon the closer inspection that I notice the date isn't centered. I unscrew and pull out the crown to Positon 1 to set the date.....NUTTIN'!!! The crown spins, but not the date wheel. I pull it out to Position 2, turns the hands so that they go past midnight and the date wheel "snaps" into position perfectly. Try it back in Position 1 again...still nothing.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do or what's going to happen. Needless to say, come Monday, I'll be contacting The Watchery. However, I'm well aware of their policy that once a watch has been worn/sized/etc, that I can't return it. I'm just hoping that in light of several other transactions with them, they'll show some leniency and allow me to return it.
> 
> ...


It happens, mate... Hope that didn't put you off the watch itself... I personally wouldn't be too disappointed if they fixed it instead of returning it... It helps to acknowledge the watch as part of your own collection already, regardless of they'd return it or not. You liked it very much when you first set your eyes on it, so this accounts for something at least.

Also, I'd like to think it'll be re-oiled and get a new gasket.. So if it's an old stock, chances are it'll be in a better condition that other 'new' old stocks.

Anyways, best of luck and thanks a lot for sharing... *Keep us updated!*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Lorus RXF41AX7 field watch with LumiBrite dial, £29.90 ($43.06) from Rubicon Watch Company. St. George's Day 15% off coupon WEEKEND15 knocks it down to £25.41 ($36.60). Ships free in UK, £8 ($11.52) to Midwest USA.
> 
> RXF41AX7 NEW Lorus Lumibrite Military Style Webbing Strap Watch - Lorus - Watches
> 
> ...


Thanks for the deal.
The watch is really nice, I liked the dimensions and specs and decided to buy it, but when I researched a bit I discovered that it has a 'pressed' case back, which is not too practical given that it'll need a new battery every couple of years.
Just sharing my findings.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for that, major bummer to receive a new watch that is DOA.
> 
> I think that this policy "once sized or worn it cannot be returned" is debatable. I had problems with a Steinhart Triton earlier this year that gained 7 hours/day (not a typo). At first glance, everything looked normal, crown operated fine and date changed. I setted the watch and proceeded to cut the rubber bracelet at my size. Later that night when I removed the watch before bedtime, it was about 45 minutes fast, so I knew it had some sort of problem.
> ...


Hey... Look at the bright side; you are not living in the past anymore!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nope. It's a free return. Not only that, but Amazon has already refunded me, even though I just dropped it off at UPS this morning. They take the default position of refunding you and then revisit it if the watch never comes back, or if it comes back damaged or something. Very impressive.
> 
> P.S. All I said on their return form was "no longer needed," and it was good enough for them.


Amazon seems to track when you use their UPS return label, so they refund you the moment you drop off the item at UPS. It is indeed impressive.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the Casio Duro MDV-302D-1A for US$55.00 delivered. 200 metres with a screw down crown and anti reverse bezel.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Amazon Deal of the Day

Pebble Smart Watch


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

This was one of the few affordable that I bought. Cracking good watch. Even better on a rubber strap!



Redback said:


> Skywatches has the Casio Duro MDV-302D-1A for US$55.00 delivered. 200 metres with a screw down crown and anti reverse bezel.
> 
> View attachment 7884506


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

halaku said:


> So the late night blue angels steel bracelet deal from ebay showed up today ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW. I missed that deal, that's gorgeous. I like that a lot better than my Nighthawk. Great pickup.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow has sitewide extra 10% off with promo code Friends, expires Sunday at 1159 pm est

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Seiko SKX009K1 for $169.00. About $30.00 less than average! I've been wanting to add this to the collection and I ordered one.

Seiko Men's Blue Dial Diver's 200M AutomaticWatch SKX009K1


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the Seiko 009 for US$162.00 delivered


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

If you already have a jet.com account, watch for a mailer with a coupon code with 15% off your next three orders up to $25 off. This is great for existing jet.com account owners since coupon codes are usually only for new accounts. They are mailing them out staggered instead of to all accounts all at once. I know because I have two jet.com accounts :-d

The code is SA887736FD. If it doesn't work, might have to wait and see if you get the mailer before it's active for your account.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Redback said:


> Skywatches has the Seiko 009 for US$162.00 delivered


Well crap! That never showed up when searching! Thanks for the info!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Guys, is it best price ever seen for this watch?

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...itanium-black-dial-corum-132-201-04-v200-an10


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Khaki Field Pioneer

$399 with code AFFIELD399

6% Befrugal rebate applies. 

Hamilton Khaki Field H60455593 Men's Watch , watches

As usual with Ashford links, either copy and paste or open in new tab.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

bobski said:


> Does anyone know of any general Ashford discount codes? Looking to pick up a watch for my Brother's Graduation present but not too flush at the moment!


You can always call up and haggle over the phone, if the first sales person won't budge hang up and call back later. The company is run by Hasidic Jews out of Brooklyn so prices are negotiable within reason. I managed to get the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT on a bracelet for $529 shipped and paid with my Amex to get an additional $50 off. I saw online that just after black friday they had it for that price so I figured it wasn't too much of a stretch if I tried. Also, they just emailed me a one time use 15% off coupon for non-sale items. I don't know if that helps you at all.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

post edited. See above post


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The watchery has Hamilton below for $399.
My cashback (never use this one though) offer 15% cashback or befrugal 10%. It has ETA movement.









Link: Hamilton H78615985 Watches,Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Orange Rubber Dark Grey Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

It's permanent price


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know why I own a Certina yet. Jomashop has a nice sale price going on a lot of different Certina models, but these two really caught my eye: DS-8 quartz chronographs with moonphase. $489 for the silver indices model on bracelet; $459 for the one with rose gold indices and brown leather strap, in both cases with coupon code "GOOGLE10" I can't decide which I like more.
Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Stainless Steel Men's Quartz Watch C0334501103100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501603100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop











Look at those! That's a $1,000 dial on a watch for less than $500 in my opinion.

I have a feeling that before the weekend is out, some watches in the collection are getting jettisoned and one of these is incoming.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Another one from the watchery - Bulova Accu-swiss for $329.
Checkout the cashback sites I mentioned above.

It's gunmetal - I would assume a fancy term for grey :









The hands look very understated for Bulova IMO (don't really keen on the tuning fork style).

Link : Bulova Accu-Swiss 63B188 Watches,Men's Tellaro Automatic Black Genuine Leather Gunmetal Dial SS, Classic Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't know why I own a Certina yet. Jomashop has a nice sale price going on a lot of different Certina models, but these two really caught my eye: DS-8 quartz chronographs with moonphase. $489 for the silver indices model on bracelet; $459 for the one with rose gold indices and brown leather strap, in both cases with coupon code "GOOGLE10" I can't decide which I like more.
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Stainless Steel Men's Quartz Watch C0334501103100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501603100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


I tried these on in person last year in Dublin. Really love the watch and that's a great price.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sierra Trading Post has these Orbita watch winders for $107.88.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/or...&colorFamily=02&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod5122K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sierra Trading Post has these Orbita watch winders for $107.88.
> 
> Orbita Sparta 1 Mini Watch Winder - Rotorwind - Save 63%
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


use "EMY16" for free shipping


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Accutron II for $195.95 at Amazon...

Amazon.com: Accutron II By Bulova Alpha Collection Men Watch 96a155: Bulova: Clothing


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon also has the black version for $188.88

http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Accutr..._UL250_SR170,250_&refRID=17XYY8NNY3XSGE1ZYK67


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Eterna Soleure is $799 at World of Watches...

8340.41.44.1175 Eterna Soleure Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Patiently awaiting this current version of the Eterna KonTiki on bracelet to show up somewhere discounted to the point of worthiness for this thread. Alas, the wait continues.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Idk, I like the old kontiki much better.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Eterna Soleure is $799 at World of Watches...
> 
> 8340.41.44.1175 Eterna Soleure Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch | World of Watches
> 
> ...


$724.99 with SPRING75 code +8% rebate from BeFrugal...

If I didn't already own the silver dial I would jump at this. (The thought crossed my mind to buy it anyway, but I have other targets now)


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't know why I own a Certina yet. Jomashop has a nice sale price going on a lot of different Certina models, but these two really caught my eye: DS-8 quartz chronographs with moonphase. $489 for the silver indices model on bracelet; $459 for the one with rose gold indices and brown leather strap, in both cases with coupon code "GOOGLE10" I can't decide which I like more.
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Stainless Steel Men's Quartz Watch C0334501103100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501603100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the dial. I love the dial but the case is meh. If i would've bought it if the case would've given me a little more


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

The Lake House Leather chromexcel horsebutt straps arrived the other day and I must say that these are an Fing steal at $15! For those of you who may have missed that sale, they normally sell for $25; which is still a bargain for strap of this quality.
















Also, here's the NY0040 that I scored for $97.









Thanks to all the peeps who post and keep this thread rockin!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> I agree with you on the dial. I love the dial but the case is meh. If i would've bought it if the case would've given me a little more


I did notice the lack of solid end links on the bracelet version -- a disappointing decision on a watch that gives off a classy vibe.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

I can also attest to the quality of the Lakehouse Leather straps. Awesome strap for the price.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Minitron said:


> I can also attest to the quality of the Lakehouse Leather straps. Awesome strap for the price.


Yes indeed and Matt has been very responsive and stood behind the quality of his straps. I highly recommend.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> Idk, I like the old kontiki much better.


And I belong to PETA (People Eating Tasty Animals)


----------



## Daniel57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Minitron said:


> I can also attest to the quality of the Lakehouse Leather straps. Awesome strap for the price.


You guys know, the sale _is _still going on, though prices have been raised by a few dollars. He's doing custom belts now too.

Featured Products


----------



## visualplane (Jul 29, 2014)

Great thread guys

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Junkers Spitzbergen via watch.co.uk
$542 USD with free 3-5 day delivery
the poljot 3133 is on my list to get this year, was saving up for a Strela but with German quality and $100 cheaper this might take the cake.

EDIT: select shipping country to US to see the price.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Junkers Spitzbergen via watch.co.uk
> $425 USD with free 3-5 day delivery incl. 20%VAT
> the poljot 3133 is on my list to get this year, was saving up for a Strela but with German quality and titanium case and $200 cheaper this might take the cake.
> 
> EDIT: select shipping country to US to see the price.


$542 excl. VAT to US. You are confusing pound conversion with euro.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

taike said:


> $542 excl. VAT to US. You are confusing pound conversion with euro.


thanks, post corrected.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> thanks, post corrected.


$510 at their Netherlands site https://www.horloge.nl/en/junkers-s...-date-and-dark-brown-leather-strap-6110-2.htm


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

That Junkers is nice!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, 1 week later the "Store Display" Oris Aquis Small Seconds Titanium arrived today from The Watchery. Unboxed it and what a beauty! Absolutely immaculate.....at first glance, but please, read on. Fairly obvious that it hadn't been owned prior and that the bracelet was never sized. It even came in an Oris box (not sure whether the original or proper to this model, but an Oris box with Oris (and ILS) warranty card, just the same. So I wind it, pull the crown out to the second position to run the hands past midnight to watch the date change....all good. Set the date and let it run for an hour. Keeping good time and I says to myself..."A Keeper". I size the bracelet (fairly easy and definitely easier than the screws on the dang KonTiki). Can't keep my eyes off of it...really like it. But it's upon the closer inspection that I notice the date isn't centered. I unscrew and pull out the crown to Positon 1 to set the date.....NUTTIN'!!! The crown spins, but not the date wheel. I pull it out to Position 2, turns the hands so that they go past midnight and the date wheel "snaps" into position perfectly. Try it back in Position 1 again...still nothing.
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to do or what's going to happen. Needless to say, come Monday, I'll be contacting The Watchery. However, I'm well aware of their policy that once a watch has been worn/sized/etc, that I can't return it. I'm just hoping that in light of several other transactions with them, they'll show some leniency and allow me to return it.
> 
> ...


It boggles the mind that these online shops don't do a visual check before they ship out.

Or maybe they do.... and that's why they have a no return policy?


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Got my Seiko quartz Neo Classic from this thread. Can't believe it was only $50. Yes, it's quartz, but the dial is stunning and almost has the cocktail time texture to it. Bracelet is a rattle but comfy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't know why I own a Certina yet. Jomashop has a nice sale price going on a lot of different Certina models, but these two really caught my eye: DS-8 quartz chronographs with moonphase. $489 for the silver indices model on bracelet; $459 for the one with rose gold indices and brown leather strap, in both cases with coupon code "GOOGLE10" I can't decide which I like more.
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Stainless Steel Men's Quartz Watch C0334501103100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501603100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Holy crap, did you read my mind?? I was literally just looking at that watch online and I still have the first video open in another tab! The last time I saw that watch is was ~$700, that price is a deal. FYI, Certina's Precidrive is a HAQ movement, which makes the DS-8 chronograph the nicest looking and most affordable chronograph moon phase HAQ under $1000.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't know why I own a Certina yet. Jomashop has a nice sale price going on a lot of different Certina models, but these two really caught my eye: DS-8 quartz chronographs with moonphase. $489 for the silver indices model on bracelet; $459 for the one with rose gold indices and brown leather strap, in both cases with coupon code "GOOGLE10" *I can't decide which I like more.*
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Stainless Steel Men's Quartz Watch C0334501103100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501603100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Not as good a deal but this anthracite dial version catches my eye:

http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c033-450-16-081-00.html









I've been after a moonphase and missed the latest boat on the grey dial Tangaroa. This dial easily rivals it. At half the price it's tough to beat -- especially considering the maintenance savings. (How many affordable watches can you get for the price of one 7751 service??)

Leave it to you to introduce me to yet another watch that I didn't know existed but can't live without!


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

For you fellow Canadians, Amazon.ca has the Citizen Men's Perpetual Chrono A-T AT4010-50E for $429.30. Titanium, Eco-drive, atomic sync, sapphire, 5 year warranty, what's not to love? Not the lowest price ever and I don't own one, though the reviews are excellent.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B005BS2ENC


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, in all fairness to The Watchery, everything about the Oris looks brand new and was (and still is) keeping near perfect time. And as mentioned, the date DID initially set with the crown. It wasn't until I noticed that the date wasn't completely centered and that when attempting to reset the date with the crown did it the crown spin freely in the date setting position (but it still manually winds, hacks, time sets and date corrects as it should at midnight). Furthermore, The Watchery absolutely has a 30 day return policy and the watch has a 2 year warranty as well. Now....ask me if I'll be "defending" The Watchery tomorrow (Monday) once I've spoken to them and see how they choose to handle the situation. Since I really do like the watch and considering the fantastic price I picked it up for, I REALLY do want to keep it and have it repaired QUICKLY! I would just like/hope to see The Watchery pay for the return shipping costs and prioritize the repairs so I'm not waiting some ridiculously long time to get it back.



Ticonderoga said:


> It boggles the mind that these online shops don't do a visual check before they ship out.
> 
> Or maybe they do.... and that's why they have a no return policy?


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello guys what is the best price seen for this watch

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-7745-ti-05659.html


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

iconsumer has extra cash-back for a few days. Ashford, thewatchery, world of watches 9.6% up to 12.8% all listed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

Strictly speeking not a watch. Massdrop have Cordovan starps for all your lovely new watches.

https://www.massdrop.com/r/B9297T

Cheers pat

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

TapAptPat said:


> Strictly speeking not a watch. Massdrop have Cordovan starps for all your lovely new watches.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/B9297T
> 
> Cheers pat


If you're posting deals from Massdrop or any other sites which require you to sign in, could you give a sense as to the prices? Thanks.


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

mleok said:


> If you're posting deals from Massdrop or any other sites which require you to sign in, could you give a sense as to the prices? Thanks.


Mloek and others,

I've included a few screenshots 
for clarification. Hope this helps

Web everyone. Need account creation to get offer.
https://www.massdrop.com

Pressie for me, must have account
https://www.massdrop.com/r/B9297T

Cheers pat










































Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Cruising at a Seattle area (Auburn) outlet mall with the wife yesterday afternoon... I wasn't aware that the *Nordstrom Rack* stores sell out their fashion brands at 50% & more off. They had a number of brands available, including a few Shinolas and even one Longines. I made a rare impulse buy - I picked up a 42mm grey face retro-minimalist design Ted Baker London big-date chronograph for a song! Unlike many fashion brands, it appears to have a reputable chronograph movement, I think it's a Miyota 6S50. Watch finish is quite nice, all stainless case.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mrxnyc said:


> iconsumer has extra cash-back for a few days. Ashford, thewatchery, world of watches 9.6% up to 12.8% all listed.


Looks like all of the Watchery/WoW coupon codes are in play, too.

That puts the Alpina Alpiner 4 automatic chronograph at *$893.80* after rebate with coupon code 'SPRINGLUX125'

Alpina AL-860S5AQ6-SD Watches,Men's Alpiner 4 Auto GMT Chron Black Gen Alligator Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches









It puts the Eterna Soleure automatic chronograph with day-month-date-moonphase at *$719.40* after rebate with coupon code 'SPRINGLUX75'
That seems like a steal.

Eterna 8340.41.44.1175 Watches,8340.41.44.1175 Eterna Soleure Men's Stainless Steel Automatic Watch, Chronograph Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone successfully received cash back from iconsumer? I've been using befrugal and ebates without problem but not know about iconsumer.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

boonh said:


> Has anyone successfully received cash back from iconsumer? I've been using befrugal and ebates without problem but not know about iconsumer.


Search this thread for iconsumer

Good luck!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

boonh said:


> Has anyone successfully received cash back from iconsumer? I've been using befrugal and ebates without problem but not know about iconsumer.


I have cash that still shows pending from them, but it won't come due until around the end of next month/beginning of June.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

TapAptPat said:


> Mloek and others,
> 
> I've included a few screenshots
> for clarification. Hope this helps
> ...


Thank you, that is very helpful.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Let's see if the Devil has some nice deals to offer on his page...


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have cash that still shows pending from them, but it won't come due until around the end of next month/beginning of June.


Likewise, I'm still pending mine.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> Let's see if the Devil has some nice deals to offer on his page...


\m/ -_- \m/


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

TapAptPat said:


> Strictly speeking not a watch. Massdrop have Cordovan starps for all your lovely new watches.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/r/B9297T
> 
> ...


I looked up current prices of cordovan leather straps and they rarely go over $60.. Japanese made, German, even USA handmade, all priced around $50.. You can find a wide variation of colors and styles in etsy, eBay and what not... Cool photography skills though..
Just my personal opinion on this drop. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I looked up current prices of cordovan leather straps and they rarely go over $60.. Japanese made, German, even USA handmade, all priced around $50.. You can find a wide variation of colors and styles in etsy, eBay and what not... Cool photography skills though..
> Just my personal opinion on this drop. Thanks for sharing.


Fair point, shamaiz3r.
I'd the same but I now realise one screensshot was missing.

For the extra quality of leather from IMHO quality tanneries comes at a higher premium.

Apologies this screenshot should have been in with others. And now added to both.

Cheers pat










Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have cash that still shows pending from them, but it won't come due until around the end of next month/beginning of June.





Mrxnyc said:


> Likewise, I'm still pending mine.


At least pending means something good. I was afraid it wouldn't be recognized as through its website link which happened when I used Topcashback.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

The Edox Geoscope [Limited Edition] can be had for *$988 *via coupon *SMGEOSCOPE988 *in Ashford.
This beats next cheapest price [which is an eBay listing] by at least $300. This model is steadily priced at $1400~$2000 online.

*LINK HERE* ---or copy address---> _ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/edox/geoscope/07002-3-C1.pid_

Here is a video display, and a couple of stolen wrist photos I found:


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> The Edox Geoscope [Limited Edition] can be had for *$988 *via coupon *SMGEOSCOPE988 *in Ashford.
> This beats next cheapest price [which is an eBay listing] by at least $300. This model is steadily priced at $1400~$2000 online.
> 
> *LINK HERE* ---or copy address---> _ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/edox/geoscope/07002-3-C1.pid_
> ...


That's a really interesting looking watch. Very diff't. Wife said "no"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Now that would be a watch that people noticed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

boonh said:


> Has anyone successfully received cash back from iconsumer? I've been using befrugal and ebates without problem but not know about iconsumer.


I have actually received $1000 from BeFrugal, so I'm sticking with them.

My German clock arrived yesterday with a beautiful carrying case.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Now that would be a watch that people noticed.


That is a big watch at 54mm L2L.

For that reason alone it would be noticed on my spindly wrist, for sure. :-d


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Now that would be a watch that people noticed.


I wouldn't be exaggerating if I said it's the most interesting dial I've seen recently after the white/blue KonTiki a few months back. Very versatile look. Dressy and sporty in the same time if I dare say... I was personally intrigued when I first laid my eyes on it, but the price point and case size are well over my threshold.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Got my Seiko quartz Neo Classic from this thread. Can't believe it was only $50. Yes, it's quartz, but the dial is stunning and almost has the cocktail time texture to it. Bracelet is a rattle but comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is that?


----------



## Philcore (Apr 10, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> jc-orginalbdass said:
> 
> 
> > Got my Seiko quartz Neo Classic from this thread. Can't believe it was only $50. Yes, it's quartz, but the dial is stunning and almost has the cocktail time texture to it. Bracelet is a rattle but comfy.
> ...


It's from the SUR series...I think sur155p1? There's a white, blue, and black version.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

They're calling this a "women's" Timex Waterbury at Area Trend, but the case is 40mm. $59.47 -- and the current iConsumer rebate rate of 14.4% would take more than $8 off that.

https://www.areatrend.com/timex-tw2p74900-watch-1681942929.aspx









The Waterbury model that most catches my eye is currently selling for the best price at, of all places, Bed, Bath and Beyond. (Is this a first for them in the "Head's Up" thread?) $67. There's an opportunity to shave a couple dollars off with rebates from Be Frugal or iConsumer, too.

Timex® Heritage Collection Men's Waterbury Watch in Stainless Steel with Brown Strap - BedBathandBeyond.com


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> The Edox Geoscope [Limited Edition] can be had for *$988 *via coupon *SMGEOSCOPE988 *in Ashford.
> This beats next cheapest price [which is an eBay listing] by at least $300. This model is steadily priced at $1400~$2000 online.
> 
> *LINK HERE* ---or copy address---> _ashford.com/us/watches/all+brands/edox/geoscope/07002-3-C1.pid_
> ...


Looks like an affordable version of RobbyCC's Breguet.










Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Canadian deal - not sure about international shipping, but this is about as cheap as it gets...Deep Blue Sea Quest $121CAN:
https://www.amazon.ca/Deep-Blue-Uni...r_1_31?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1461568408&sr=1-31


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Edox looks cool - perfect fit for vintage of 70-80 style lovers!
What's the purpose for a globe on the dial?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Can't say that its a stunning deal but there are quite a few out there looking for one of these:

$650 buy it now on eBay, Citizen AN 0880


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> Cruising at a Seattle area (Auburn) outlet mall with the wife yesterday afternoon... I wasn't aware that the *Nordstrom Rack* stores sell out their fashion brands at 50% & more off. They had a number of brands available, including a few Shinolas and even one Longines. I made a rare impulse buy - I picked up a 42mm grey face retro-minimalist design Ted Baker London big-date chronograph for a song! Unlike many fashion brands, it appears to have a reputable chronograph movement, I think it's a Miyota 6S50. Watch finish is quite nice, all stainless case.


Its been a while since I contracted to have a song composed, can you be a little more enlightening on the cost?


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

sobwanhoser said:


> Canadian deal - not sure about international shipping, but this is about as cheap as it gets...Deep Blue Sea Quest $121CAN:
> https://www.amazon.ca/Deep-Blue-Uni...r_1_31?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1461568408&sr=1-31


Nice find. If I knew more about shipment to the US from Amazon Canada this is one that would be in my box.


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I have actually received $1000 from BeFrugal, so I'm sticking with them.
> 
> My German clock arrived yesterday with a beautiful carrying case.
> 
> View attachment 7903874


Sure it's a nice clock, but I have a hunch it runs fast!


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

1960brookwood said:


> Nice find. If I knew more about shipment to the US from Amazon Canada this is one that would be in my box.


They had an orange dial for the same price......with the currency conversion it is a pretty attractive deal. Unfortunately when I tried to check out amazon.ca said they could not ship to my address (I'm in the US).


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Mini-review/Deal from my own perspective:

Today I received a handmade alligator leather strap that I purchased from seller *kheath3* [Thailand] in eBay for $15, and I honestly think it could sell for at least double the price and it'd still be worth it.
It's supposed to be real alligator leather [it's real leather alright]. Everything about the strap screams "handmade". I like it very much. It came with a gold-toned buckle but I replaced it with a stainless steel buckle that I have. *The only potential flaw I noticed in the strap is that it's a little bit short. I don't think it'll fit for any wrist larger than 7.5 inches.* You might want to contact seller to get a longer strap.
I originally purchased it for my 19mm Tissot Le Locle, but seeing how it turned out darker than it looked in the photos I put it on the SARB033 and took some photos. Please let me know if the photos are too large:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> Mini-review/Deal from my own perspective:
> 
> Today I received a handmade alligator leather strap that I purchased from seller *kheath3* [Thailand] in eBay for $15, and I honestly think it could sell for at least double the price and it'd still be worth it.
> It's supposed to be real alligator leather [it's real leather alright]. Everything about the strap screams "handmade". I like it very much.


That's a nice looking strap. The little imperfections are what make handmade items so great. I have some Italian shirts with hand sewn button holes. You have to look closely to see that the stitches aren't exactly even. That's what gives it character.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Mini-review/Deal from my own perspective:
> 
> Today I received a handmade alligator leather strap that I purchased from seller *kheath3* [Thailand] in eBay for $15, and I honestly think it could sell for at least double the price and it'd still be worth it.
> It's supposed to be real alligator leather [it's real leather alright]. Everything about the strap screams "handmade". I like it very much. It came with a gold-toned buckle but I replaced it with a stainless steel buckle that I have. *The only potential flaw I noticed in the strap is that it's a little bit short. I don't think it'll fit for any wrist larger than 7.5 inches.* You might want to contact seller to get a longer strap.
> ...


Nice strap indeed. Maybe the description means it was hand made by the alligator. which would account for the slightly uneven stitching. Alligators have short arms and don't sew well


----------



## TapAptPat (Mar 25, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Mini-review/Deal from my own perspective:
> 
> Today I received a handmade alligator leather strap that I purchased from seller *kheath3* [Thailand] in eBay for $15, and I honestly think it could sell for at least double the price and it'd still be worth it.......SNIP.....


Looking good, thanks for your little review. Great colour, I'll have a look for your Thai connection. How long did the deal take to complete, approx.

Cheers pat.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> They're calling this a "women's" Timex Waterbury at Area Trend, but the case is 40mm. $59.47 -- and the current iConsumer rebate rate of 14.4% would take more than $8 off that.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/timex-tw2p74900-watch-1681942929.aspx
> 
> ...


These qualify for the ubiquitous 20% coupon at Bed Bath and Beyond. You'd have to pay tax but you'd have an easy free return option and a price in the fifties.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

TapAptPat said:


> Looking good, thanks for your little review. Great colour, I'll have a look for your Thai connection. How long did the deal take to complete, approx.
> 
> Cheers pat.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


You're very welcome!
I received it in Saudi Arabia after ~16 days.
I'm fairly certain the seller makes the straps before placing them for sale.. Because when a certain strap is sold off the store, it only comes back for sale several days later.
If I remember correctly, I sent him a message after my purchase asking if he could replace the gold-toned buckle for a SS one, he/she said he'll look around but can't promise anything. The strap was shipped 4 days after making the purchase.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> That's a nice looking strap. The little imperfections are what make handmade items so great. I have some Italian shirts with hand sewn button holes. You have to look closely to see that the stitches aren't exactly even. That's what gives it character.


Character. In general, the term we use to justify purchases of handmade items that aren't exactly the highest of quality. Hence why machine-made goods are generally so much better.

In the case of the strap, I'll make an exception. It is a nice strap.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Massdrop has the Orient Scout available for $124.99 after 6 sold. Limited to 72 units.

GUEST LINK: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-scout-watch?mode=guest











Models: FDB0C005Y0 (Blue), FDB0C004D0 (Cream), FDB0C001B0 (Black)
Movement: Orient 46A40, 21-jewel automatic
BPH: 21,600
Power reserve: 40 hrs
Open heart between 7 and 9 o'clock
Applied hour markers
Case width: 42 mm
Case thickness: 11.3 mm
Lug width: 22 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 50 mm
Water resistance: 50 m


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> Character. In general, the term we use to justify purchases of handmade items that aren't exactly the highest of quality. Hence why machine-made goods are generally so much better.
> 
> In the case of the strap, I'll make an exception. It is a nice strap.


Many of the best clothes in the world are hand sewn in Naples, including Kiton. The Neapolitan crow's foot button stitch was started by an old woman with poor eyesight that made a mistake. Now it's the trademark of Neapolitan shirts. That's character.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

sobwanhoser said:


> Canadian deal - not sure about international shipping, but this is about as cheap as it gets...Deep Blue Sea Quest $121CAN:
> https://www.amazon.ca/Deep-Blue-Uni...r_1_31?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1461568408&sr=1-31


A great deal, especially for Americans. They don't ship to the U.S., but I can have them drop it off at a spot in Windsor, Ontario, just across the river from Detroit. So, only adding $10 in tunnel fees.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi guys,

Surfing for watches and saw this quite macho Citizen for sale, never seen this model before and I'm looking for a solar or eco-drive atm...









UK 129.99 from a small UK independent, checked them out. They sell through Amazon.co.uk and seem pretty legit.

https://www.bestqualitywatches.co.uk/citizen-eco-drive-chronograph-ca4098-14h/

They've got a small but interesting selection of Seiko / Citizen over there.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The Neapolitan crow's foot button stitch was started by an old woman with poor eyesight that made a mistake. Now it's the trademark of Neapolitan shirts. That's character.


No, that's just a screw-up that has become embraced by a lot of First World Problem-type people because of their general (and irrational) disdain for machine-made goods. Those folks mythologize the time before the Industrial Revolution when a person could only get handmade goods. What they forget is that for every master craftsman whose work was high-quality (and therefore, too expensive for the average person), there were three or four average to low-quality craftsmen whose work was nothing to write home about. Since the work of master craftsmen tend to survive the following centuries, we mistakenly think handmade equals superior. That's silly and didactic thinking.

The reality is that most of the best clothes in the world are also machine made, in places such as London and China. If you have the money, you can access a bespoke clothier of high-quality such as a John Lobe. But that isn't to say it is the better than a machine-made good; just custom-made for your fit. For the rest of the world with limited dollars and unlikely to access a master craftsman, machine-made goods are far superior to anything handmade. And in fact, may be better on a custom level than even your average master craftsman.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Many of the best clothes in the world are hand sewn in Naples, including Kiton. The Neapolitan crow's foot button stitch was started by an old woman with poor eyesight that made a mistake. Now it's the trademark of Neapolitan shirts. That's character.


i think his point is that people make mistakes and rather than fixing them, they sell them with flaws and disguise under the idea that it adds character. how much character do you want added to a 15 dollar strap? if it leads to innovation then maybe you can consider it adding "character" but a mistake that no one wants and should have been fixed is not character...it's just being too lazy to fix it.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

danktrees said:


> i think his point is that people make mistakes and rather than fixing them, they sell them with flaws and disguise under the idea that it adds character. how much character do you want added to a 15 dollar strap? if it leads to innovation then maybe you can consider it adding "character" but a mistake that no one wants and should have been fixed is not character...it's just being too lazy to fix it.


This is true. As Vikalia once stated in a thread on the value of watches being called Swiss Made, we have a tendency in this day and age to be willing to pay more for "defects" that we are willing to ignore because they are supposedly signs of craftsmanship and artisan work. A lot of people do that, in spite of being annoyed by those imperfections, because we irrationally want to buy into the idea that handmade and manual execution is better than work done by machines. What we should call laziness is called "character" because we can more-easily ignore the costs we have paid for it.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Can't say that its a stunning deal but there are quite a few out there looking for one of these:
> 
> $650 buy it now on eBay, Citizen AN 0880
> 
> View attachment 7907010


That looks like a nice watch. I know there's a lot of interest in the AN0880 as a hard-to-find speedmaster homage, but I don't think this is an AN0880.

The chapter ring looks wrong for an AN0880, and the listing says it is an AN5120. The movement on the caseback is listed as an 0610.

I bought a nearly identical watch off ebay 6 months ago. I'm no expert in citizen watches, but at the time I bought it, my best guess was it was from the alterna line. Some light google image searching suggests it might actually be an AN5120. It is a fine watch, with a neat 1/100 sec chronograph with sweep seconds using the 0-100 bezel (fun to watch).

The one I bought was used and went for about 1/8th that price. I don't think I'd pay the ebay asking price for it. Then again, maybe I have no idea what I'm talking about and scored the deal of a lifetime.

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me on citizen will chime in and clear the air. Meanwhile, be aware of what model it is, and if you still like the watch and the price, then wear it in health and enjoy!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So far, so good. I just got off the phone with Esther from Customer Service at The Watchery. Very polite, professional and accommodating. I explained the scenario and that I would actually prefer to have the watch repaired rather than returning it. The first thing she did (without me even asking) was to see if they had another in stock so that they could replace it! Needless to say, they didn't (since it was a "Store Display"). Anyhoo, no hassle from her whatsoever when I suggested they should pay for return shipping since I received it defective. She'll be emailing me a pre-paid shipping label and suggested that the repair turnaround time should be between 7-10 days (and I was waiting to hear a "weeks", not "days" after the 7-10, LOL!). As long as they live up to this, and that the watch is indeed completely repaired with no further mechanical (or new physical/cosmetic) damage incurred, then I will be a happy camper!

Stay tuned for the next installment (hopefully within a couple of weeks)....



dumberdrummer said:


> Well, in all fairness to The Watchery, everything about the Oris looks brand new and was (and still is) keeping near perfect time. And as mentioned, the date DID initially set with the crown. It wasn't until I noticed that the date wasn't completely centered and that when attempting to reset the date with the crown did it the crown spin freely in the date setting position (but it still manually winds, hacks, time sets and date corrects as it should at midnight). Furthermore, The Watchery absolutely has a 30 day return policy and the watch has a 2 year warranty as well. Now....ask me if I'll be "defending" The Watchery tomorrow (Monday) once I've spoken to them and see how they choose to handle the situation. Since I really do like the watch and considering the fantastic price I picked it up for, I REALLY do want to keep it and have it repaired QUICKLY! I would just like/hope to see The Watchery pay for the return shipping costs and prioritize the repairs so I'm not waiting some ridiculously long time to get it back.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> This is true. As Vikalia once stated in a thread on the value of watches being called Swiss Made, we have a tendency in this day and age to be willing to pay more for "defects" that we are willing to ignore because they are supposedly signs of craftsmanship and artisan work. A lot of people do that, in spite of being annoyed by those imperfections, because we irrationally want to buy into the idea that handmade and manual execution is better than work done by machines. What we should call laziness is called "character" because we can more-easily ignore the costs we have paid for it.


There are also a lot of people that pay more for old items with "patina" because it gives them character. I don't really get that personally, but it's sort of the same thing.

The stitching on that handmade strap is on the edge of being sloppy, but I still think it looks good. I like handmade items to be almost but not quite perfect.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

danktrees said:


> i think his point is that people make mistakes and rather than fixing them, they sell them with flaws and disguise under the idea that it adds character. how much character do you want added to a 15 dollar strap? if it leads to innovation then maybe you can consider it adding "character" but a mistake that no one wants and should have been fixed is not character...it's just being too lazy to fix it.


Low-level supporting evidence: One sees mass-produced "factory seconds" products at outlets, Marshall, etc. all the time. I've never seen an "artisan" factory seconds product on Etsy or elsewhere.

There are many potential reasons for that. But if I flubbed up a strap when almost completed, and I had hoped to sell for $100, I wouldn't hesitate to sell it for $30 and pointing out the flaw.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> No, that's just a screw-up that has become embraced by a lot of First World Problem-type people because of their general (and irrational) disdain for machine-made goods. Those folks mythologize the time before the Industrial Revolution when a person could only get handmade goods. What they forget is that for every master craftsman whose work was high-quality (and therefore, too expensive for the average person), there were three or four average to low-quality craftsmen whose work was nothing to write home about. Since the work of master craftsmen tend to survive the following centuries, we mistakenly think handmade equals superior. That's silly and didactic thinking.
> 
> The reality is that most of the best clothes in the world are also machine made, in places such as London and China. If you have the money, you can access a bespoke clothier of high-quality such as a John Lobe. But that isn't to say it is the better than a machine-made good; just custom-made for your fit. For the rest of the world with limited dollars and unlikely to access a master craftsman, machine-made goods are far superior to anything handmade. And in fact, may be better on a custom level than even your average master craftsman.


Note to self: Don't invite Sevenmack to the arts and crafts fair this weekend.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jisham said:


> That looks like a nice watch. I know there's a lot of interest in the AN0880 as a hard-to-find speedmaster homage, but I don't think this is an AN0880.
> 
> The chapter ring looks wrong for an AN0880, and the listing says it is an AN5120. The movement on the caseback is listed as an 0610.
> 
> ...


Its an AN5120-53E but I had already closed the eBay page and could only remember the AN 0880 model #. Chalk it up to a good ole case of Monday laziness, or potato, pa-tah-to.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, did a search and I don't see it, if it has been posted already, maybe its new to someone else:

Seiko Flieger SNK Watch at Massdrop

$52.99 + shipping









forgot to mention, its an auto:


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Note to self: Don't invite Sevenmack to the arts and crafts fair this weekend.


I had to laugh about this one. Funny enough, I love arts and crafts fairs. I go to plenty of them. A lot of the folks at the fairs I attend provide high-quality goods for the dollar. I also spend my fair share of time on Etsy and have gotten some really nice goods. My watch roll, for example, is a modified tool roll bought from HBarNCraftworks, an outfit out of Montana; I merely pulled a few threads out to make it fit watches.

At the same time, I am also skeptical about the numerous folks who offer up "vegan leather" goods that aren't worth those high prices, and watch straps that wouldn't even get sold as "irregular" goods by Hirsch and other strapmakers. I also tend to be skeptical about the penchant of so many to think handmade goods are better than machine-made stuff. If those folks really believed that, why are they so ready to plunk down five grand for a Rolex that is as machine-made as any Seiko 5?


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> At the same time, I am also skeptical about the numerous folks who offer up "vegan leather" goods that aren't worth those high prices...


Can we all just agree that there is no such thing as "vegan leather" and start calling it pleather again?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just rode the rollercoaster of emotions.

Watch Station, now through May 1, is having a 25% off sale with coupon code '25FORYOU'

This is while iConsumer is offering 8% cashback from Watch Station. I'm not certain that the rebate will work, but many people are reporting success on still getting rebates for unlisted coupons.

So I start looking at what might be available at Watch Station and what do I see but these gorgeous Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 68 automatics. 1000m water resistance and a funky old-style vibe.

This one, after that coupon code and potential rebate, would be $962.55!









But wait, they have the Sea Wolf 68 COSC limited edition! Even better-looking, only 82 pieces and a fully certified COSC Chronometer! The coupon code and rebate would take that down to $997.58! Just last October, Hodinkee called this watch at $1,995 "easily one of the top values out there for a dive watch right now."









I'm already figuring out how to make that happen spending-wise and THEN reporting the deal here, when I check that coupon code again. "Excludes Kate Spade New York, Fossil Q, *Zodiac Styles* and Gift Cards."

*sad trombone*

Ah, well. Anyway, there's a coupon code, find with it what you can. They do have a couple of vintage models for sale. I tested the 1960s Omega Speedmaster (Not a Professional Moon Watch) and the coupon code did work with it, taking it down around $1,100-something, which seemed like a good price for the watch.

WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> If those folks really believed that, why are they so ready to plunk down five grand for a Rolex that is as machine-made as any Seiko 5?


I'm still trying to figure that out myself. [Ducks for cover] :-d


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Can we all just agree that there is no such thing as "vegan leather" and start calling it pleather again?


Agreed. Or "crap" for short.


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

Darn, I wanted that limited edition zodiac sea dragon for $1k off.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I'm still trying to figure that out myself. [Ducks for cover] :-d


I plunked down $5,800.00 for my submariner in 18k and stainless. That was about 14 years ago. I think I wore it about 4 times since.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Low-level supporting evidence: One sees mass-produced "factory seconds" products at outlets, Marshall, etc. all the time. I've never seen an "artisan" factory seconds product on Etsy or elsewhere.
> 
> There are many potential reasons for that. But if I flubbed up a strap when almost completed, and I had hoped to sell for $100, I wouldn't hesitate to sell it for $30 and pointing out the flaw.


The Hadeland Glassverk in Norway has (or had, when I was last there 12 years ago) a discount section in the gift shop for stuff that didn't make the grade but wasn't a complete mess.

So the pieces with "character" are actually cheaper there...


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

Well, I succumbed to this thread again. I put off visiting my local TJMaxx for several weeks, in the hope that there would be nothing I wanted, But:  AT4117-56H A Citizen Nighthawk, for $200. Thank you.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just rode the rollercoaster of emotions.
> 
> Watch Station, now through May 1, is having a 25% off sale with coupon code '25FORYOU'
> 
> ...


I've been really tempted by some of Zodiac's new offerings, but it's actually incredibly difficult to find them discounted at all. Fossil may be tightly controlling the supply or maybe discounting by sellers is verboten.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Lowest ever according to Camel for this Super Illuminator MTD-1080-8 at $69.64 with free 2-day shipping but is $50 new with tags on eBay shipped.

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTD-108...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01581ATZ6


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mvon21234 said:


> Well, I succumbed to this thread again. I put off visiting my local TJMaxx for several weeks, in the hope that there would be nothing I wanted, But:  AT4117-56H A Citizen Nighthawk, for $200. Thank you.


Damn, that's a nice one, sapphire and perpetual calendar.

I've resigned myself to only buy sapphire glass as I've proven that mineral glass won't last on my wrist.

Well done.


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just rode the rollercoaster of emotions.
> 
> Watch Station, now through May 1, is having a 25% off sale with coupon code '25FORYOU'
> 
> ...


Halfway through this post I was figuring out how I could justify a new dive watch...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

If anyone is interested, Bluefly has 20 percent off using code "TWENTY". Plus, you can get 3.5 percent back from eBates or 6 percent from Befrugal.

This MOMO Design is advertised as "Italian Made" with an ETA 6497 movement. It is $263.99 after the coupon, but before any cash back.

Momo Design Men's Ltd Ed Evo Mechanical Grey Genuine Leather White Dial | Bluefly


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just rode the rollercoaster of emotions.
> 
> Watch Station, now through May 1, is having a 25% off sale with coupon code '25FORYOU'
> 
> ...


I think the Tudor Prince is a great deal. Especially with the jubilee bracelet. I tried adding it to my cart, but when I click add to bag, nothing happens. Does this mean it's sold out?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Somebody missed the joke.


Paid too much income taxes maybe ?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

achernob said:


> I think the Tudor Prince is a great deal. Especially with the jubilee bracelet. I tried adding it to my cart, but when I click add to bag, nothing happens. Does this mean it's sold out?


Not sure. I notice both it and the Omega don't work to put in the bag now, but when I checked watches elsewhere on the site they went in.

It might be worth calling and asking them if you really think you want it.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Just about to pull the trigger on a deal on a Hamilton at discountshop.com, but I have never heard of this seller before and figured I better check with the experts here to see if anyone has any recent experiences with them. The price on the watch I'm considering is about 20% less than I've found elsewhere (Joma, Ashford, etc.). Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mvon21234 said:


> Well, I succumbed to this thread again. I put off visiting my local TJMaxx for several weeks, in the hope that there would be nothing I wanted, But:  AT4117-56H A Citizen Nighthawk, for $200. Thank you.


Welcome! I popped into the place where I got mine before alerting the thread and I don't think they sold any of their others in the last ~month. There was some other good stuff, too, but the A-T Perpetual was a steal.


----------



## Imp558 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm a jerk, was looking for something that wouldn't be a problem to get wet this summer and kind of beat on and I found the invicta 17313 for $69.99 on Amazon, ordered it and it's just what I was looking for. Once I finally get around to posting here the price went up, but it's still only $74.44 with free ship.
http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-17313-Speedway-Display-Japanese/dp/B00KJ30PG2

BTW, the chrono leaves a lot to be desired as the chrono second hand is a sub-dial that's pretty hard to distinguish the marks on.
Still a cool little beater watch for the money.


----------



## Imp558 (Mar 5, 2016)

Dupe, oops


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

jeacock said:


> Just about to pull the trigger on a deal on a Hamilton at discountshop.com, but I have never heard of this seller before and figured I better check with the experts here to see if anyone has any recent experiences with them. The price on the watch I'm considering is about 20% less than I've found elsewhere (Joma, Ashford, etc.). Any feedback appreciated.


They are legit, Ive bought a Hamilton from them too, at the time was the lowest price on the net too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Onother one there is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Automatic diver

$429 - 20% = $343.20

343.20 - 6% (be frugal) = $322.61


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

EBAY HEXA
The ebay HEXA Osprey deal that I ordered did come new in the box with the extra strap. Serial number 047. Seems fine to me- maybe they are selling returned stock or something.... I'm not super picky- I bought this to wear and I can be rough on watches-- I wouldn't hesitate to buy one again thru the ebay closeout they do.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Onother one there is the Hamilton Khaki Navy Automatic diver
> 
> $429 - 20% = $343.20
> 
> 343.20 - 6% (be frugal) = $322.61


I've tried to buy it - it is OOS they made a refund after almost half of the week.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Looks like a Baume and Mercier Capeland World Timer coming up on an Amazon Lightning deal today. Currently listed at $3476, which is about $300 above Jomashop. We'll see what the lightning deal price is.

Amazon.com: Baume & Mercier Men's BMMOA10106 Capeland World Timer Analog Display Swiss Automatic Blue Watch: Baume et Mercier: Watches


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

At least this Lightning Deal is 2:15pm and not 7am like last time.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Chamo22 said:


> At least this Lightning Deal is 2:15pm and not 7am like last time.


00:15 for me. Or is it 01:15? Dammit, the another World Timer with the wrong timezone for Moscow.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Joma seems to be doing some good deals on Maurice Lacroix:
A Pontos for $799
Les Phase de Lune for $495


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> EBAY HEXA
> The ebay HEXA Osprey deal that I ordered did come new in the box with the extra strap. Serial number 047. Seems fine to me- maybe they are selling returned stock or something.... I'm not super picky- I bought this to wear and I can be rough on watches-- I wouldn't hesitate to buy one again thru the ebay closeout they do.


"
Mine came yesterday, same condition. The auction mentioned "These are covered by the standard one year limited warranty." but I got no paperwork, did you?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

No specific watch here, but Macy's.com has 25% "designer watches" with code FRIEND. Looks like it's mainly fossil, MK, and the other usual fashion brands.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Imp558 said:


> I'm a jerk, was looking for something that wouldn't be a problem to get wet this summer and kind of beat on and I found the invicta 17313 for $69.99 on Amazon.


Are you not a fan of the perfect quartz summer beater - Casio MDV106-1AV for $40.99 plus delivery.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> "
> Mine came yesterday, same condition. The auction mentioned "These are covered by the standard one year limited warranty." but I got no paperwork, did you?


No paperwork was included.

These were demo watches. Display watches. I don't believe they were returns.

They were one heck of a deal.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Edox hydro on bracelet for 388, minus 6% rebate:










Edox Hydro-Sub 53200-3OM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just rode the rollercoaster of emotions.
> 
> Watch Station, now through May 1, is having a 25% off sale with coupon code '25FORYOU'
> 
> ...


Pardon me but I cannot find any omega on watchstation's website..


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

dejavus said:


> Pardon me but I cannot find any omega on watchstation's website..


It was listed under vintage watches but is now gone along with the Tudor. It was a Speedmaster reduced.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

EBAY HEXA:

In case you missed it I had posted several pages ago: "If you read the thread on the F74 forums someone had contacted the owner of the company and he stated that at first they were selling promo/demo watches but they sold so quickly that they decided to sell off some BNIB stock to make funds for a new project."

Mine arrived as well... brand new in the box


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

thechin said:


> Edox hydro on bracelet for 388, minus 6% rebate:
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 53200-3OM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Quartz, FYI.

edox hydro-sub

Thre are two not on bracelets for $338










But the cheapest auto is $577


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

mvon21234 said:


> Well, I succumbed to this thread again. I put off visiting my local TJMaxx for several weeks, in the hope that there would be nothing I wanted, But:  AT4117-56H A Citizen Nighthawk, for $200. Thank you.


I just hit the TJ Maxx near where I work on my lunch break and got this same watch for $200 - BOOM! I scoured the two stores near my house with no luck a few weeks ago, but your post prompted me to try a different location. Thanks!


----------



## CJ5000 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bulova Men's UHF Precisionist Chronograph Moon Landing Replica Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251
*Sale Price $440* plus take an extra (*30%*, *20%* or *15%* off with mailer promo code) or extra (*15%* automatically with Kohl's credit card) at *Kohls.com*. Online only. Good until 4/30. In stock as of this post.*
*


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

CJ5000 said:


> *Bulova Men's UHF Precisionist Chronograph Moon Landing Replica Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251*
> 
> *Sale Price $440* plus take an extra (*30%*, *20%* or *15%* off with mailer promo code) or extra (*15%* automatically with Kohl's credit card) at *Kohls.com*. Online only. Good until 4/30. In stock as of this post.


Kohls card %30 off code RAIN30


----------



## 7ender (Mar 13, 2016)

If only I had a kohls card...does this really bring the total to $308?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't have a Khols card, used code for 15%, got it for $397 and change 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

CJ5000 said:


> *Bulova Men's UHF Precisionist Chronograph Moon Landing Replica Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251*
> 
> *Sale Price $440* plus take an extra (*30%*, *20%* or *15%* off with mailer promo code) or extra (*15%* automatically with Kohl's credit card) at *Kohls.com*. Online only. Good until 4/30. In stock as of this post.





mplsabdulllah said:


> Kohls card %30 off code RAIN30


Wow....thanks all! :-!

My wife has a Kohls card so I was able to get the %30 off....it brought the price down to $335 (plus tax, but there is not much I can do about that). Now the long wait....... o|

Update - Ebates worked as well for an additional 6% ($18.50) in rebates.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Kohls card %30 off code RAIN30




*RAIN30*

Not yet qualified​
30% Off with your Kohl's Charge
This offer is valid with the following payment method: Kohl's Charge. Please enter a valid payment method and your discount will be applied.

Expires 4/30/16.

Remove.​


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro small seconds automatic, model H42515735, for $499 with coupon code 'DMJAZZ499'

If the iConsumer rebate works on that, it would take it down to $451. That beats the other guys by at least $288. ETA2895-2 movement.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H42515735 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

CJ5000 said:


> *Bulova Men's UHF Precisionist Chronograph Moon Landing Replica Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251*
> 
> *Sale Price $440* plus take an extra (*30%*, *20%* or *15%* off with mailer promo code) or extra (*15%* automatically with Kohl's credit card) at *Kohls.com*. Online only. Good until 4/30. In stock as of this post.


The code for 30% is RAIN30
An extra 5 dollar code is SAVER5

These are good for Kohls charge customers only.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow...plus tax around $330 for me


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro small seconds automatic, model H42515735, for $499 with coupon code 'DMJAZZ499'
> 
> If the iConsumer rebate works on that, it would take it down to $451. That beats the other guys by at least $288. ETA2895-2 movement.
> 
> ...


Really digging that Jazzmaster!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

391 total for that Bulova.... Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro small seconds automatic, model H42515735, for $499 with coupon code 'DMJAZZ499'
> 
> If the iConsumer rebate works on that, it would take it down to $451. That beats the other guys by at least $288. ETA2895-2 movement.
> 
> ...


Really nice find! Seems like a great price for that watch. 40mm and 47mm L2L sounds prefect size.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## agforau (Jul 11, 2014)

For the Bulova I used....

UPROMISE website to get 5% back, RAIN30 code for 30%off, SAVER5 code for 5%off = $308 Total Cost with $60 back in Kohl's cash and 309 points towards something.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Why can't I have one of these deals in Europe??!!! The Bulova Moonwatch?? Really?!!
I feel like the kid that cannot play with the other boys 


agforau said:


> For the Bulova I used....
> 
> UPROMISE website to get 5% back, RAIN30 code for 30%off, SAVER5 code for 5%off = $308 Total Cost with $60 back in Kohl's cash and 309 points towards something.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Code for 15% off is CATCH15OFF, works with SAVER5 for a total of $70 and change off the $440.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro small seconds automatic, model H42515735, for $499 with coupon code 'DMJAZZ499'
> 
> If the iConsumer rebate works on that, it would take it down to $451. That beats the other guys by at least $288. ETA2895-2 movement.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's quite a deal. Also don't forget American Express Offers is also offering $50 off when you spend $250 at Ashford bringing this down to almost $400. Just check your Amex Offers to see if you're eligible for this deal. At this price - it's almost a no brainer.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

1960brookwood said:


> The code for 30% is RAIN30
> An extra 5 dollar code is SAVER5
> 
> These are good for Kohls charge customers only.


Is there a reason why the small second hand ticks? It's strange you only get the sweep with the chronograph engaged.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

If the styles of their quartz watches appeal to you, Swedish brand Triwa Watches has a 15% off sale with coupon code Sage15 with free shipping worldwide.

http://www.triwa.com

It works even for the sale watches, so that the ones on sale for around $115 go below $100 shipped.

https://triwa.com/en-us/outlet/watches/

Interesting, understated detail in some of their dial designs, imo.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh, hello there, new arrival.

Thanks, MassDrop!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This brand was highlighted in an F71 thread last November, but deserves a shout-out in the Heads Up thread. Marc & Sons out of Germany. It sounds like a fashion watch name, but there is a lot better than that going on with them.

Here is the full list of their offerings:

Collection

... but I want to highlight a couple.

With Miyota movements becoming more scarce and expensive lately, it's surprising how little Marc & Sons are still selling some of their Miyota-sporting watches for.

Check out their Marine watch with the Miyota 9015, white or black dial, no-date or date at the 6, push-button deployment, anti-reflective sapphire crystal ... $228 delivered to the U.S.!

Can Invicta or anybody else these days beat that with all the other little upgrades?

















Another one that caught my eye: A 1000m, automatic dive watch with month, day and 24-hour subdials, date, power reserve, AR sapphire crystal, helium valve and the very-well-regarded Miyota 9100 movement ... $323 delivered to U.S.

I can't decide whether I like the blue or black dial better:


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, hello there, new arrival.
> 
> Thanks, MassDrop!
> 
> ...


I got one of those delivered today as well. What a solid watch and not bad on the eye. Seiko sure makes a great watch for the money.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Skywatches in Singapore has Orient Bambino ER2400JW for $98. Seems like a fair bit cheaper than elsewhere currently. Pinched their pic.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix LC1148-SS001-131 Watches,Men's Les Classiques Chrono Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Quartz Watches

Jomashop was selling this for almost $100 more at jomadeals. The watch is really nice and while the Certina posted earlier accomplishes more on the dial, this one is far better constructed case-wise. The work on the case is really nice and there is a lot of detailing that the Certina does not have. The bezel lugs and sides are different pieces that blend together making you think thay are one when they are not. The sides of the case are very finely brushed top to bottom. The lugs nicely curve down to the wrist and the bezel slides down and it is not your traditional round ring.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

PVD SUN DIVER MILITARY 1K PVD CASE SILICON STRAP - CLEARANCE SALE

If you're looking for a pretty nice diver IMO...here you go. It's 46mm so make sure you have a decent sized "man" wrist. This is an automatic using the Seiko NH 36 movement.

The caveat is...proprietary lugs, so straps/bracelets can be an issue.

I had snagged a yellow sun-burst model and liked it so much I pulled the trigger on the PVD with blue dial on a rubber band this go around.

If you prefer something a little smaller (42mm) in quartz:

PROAQUA DIVER - 1000m- - CLEARANCE SALE


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The bay has Maurice Lacroix LC1228-SS001-131 Men's Les Classiques Chronograph for $399 (buy it now) from the Watchery











Pic from the web. The cheapest when I googled this is $966.

Beautiful piece.

The description says black dial, so maybe want to verify before buying.
Don't forget to use the cashback sites for additional 1% cash back.
Cheers.

Edit: wow has the black one for the same price :

http://www.worldofwatches.com/luxur...er-silver-tone-dial-mlacroix-lc1228-ss001-331


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

briburt said:


> If the styles of their quartz watches appeal to you, Swedish brand Triwa Watches has a 15% off sale with coupon code Sage15 with free shipping worldwide.
> 
> http://www.triwa.com
> 
> ...


Never heard of this brand before. Some of the designs seem pretty nice but seems to be a fashion brand as the website does not specify the movements or even dial size!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I did know that, that's why I expected a warranty card.

BTW, the original f74's had bad lume and HEXA stepped up and swapped out the dials. When these were offered, after the WUS f74's, did they change the dials to the ones with the proper lume?



ShaquitaBanana said:


> EBAY HEXA:
> 
> In case you missed it I had posted several pages ago: "If you read the thread on the F74 forums someone had contacted the owner of the company and he stated that at first they were selling promo/demo watches but they sold so quickly that they decided to sell off some BNIB stock to make funds for a new project."
> 
> Mine arrived as well... brand new in the box


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> The bay has Maurice Lacroix LC1228-SS001-131 Men's Les Classiques Chronograph for $399 (buy it now) from the Watchery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebay listing shows silver dial with black dial in the description, WOW shows black dial with silver dial in the description.

I think they are might be playing a game with us.

Stunning watch nonetheless.


----------



## Christian Soto (Jun 4, 2015)

The size in that particular model is 40mm , but i did not find the type of glass they use, I guess that must be the mineral...


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Chamo22 said:


> Never heard of this brand before. Some of the designs seem pretty nice but seems to be a fashion brand as the website does not specify the movements or even dial size!


Hmmm. When I go to their site and open the page for a particular watch, I see a "Read more about the specifications" link with a little plus sign on the right side of the page with all the usual details, including dial size and movement. Looks like most of them use Miyota quartz.

Triwa watches have been reviewed on Worn and Wound and other review sites, e.g. http://wornandwound.com/review/hands-on-triwa-nevil/. Google will turn up a few more if you're interested.

And aren't all watch brands fashion brands?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> Is there a reason why the small second hand ticks? It's strange you only get the sweep with the chronograph engaged.


The big hand should be the chrono. Otherwise it's too hard to measure the elapsed time.

If your question is why doesn't the seconds subdial sweep at the high frequency, it's probably because otherwise the battery would drain toour quickly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

briburt said:


> And aren't all watch brands fashion brands?


Shhhhhh!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

That Bulova is should be named to be OMEGlova or BuloMEGA Speedmaster) Looks more like Omega homage, than a Bulova brand watch.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

briburt said:


> Hmmm. When I go to their site and open the page for a particular watch, I see a "Read more about the specifications" link with a little plus sign on the right side of the page with all the usual details, including dial size and movement. Looks like most of them use Miyota quartz.
> 
> Triwa watches have been reviewed on Worn and Wound and other review sites, e.g. Hands-On: Triwa Nevil - worn&wound. Google will turn up a few more if you're interested.
> 
> And aren't all watch brands fashion brands?


I did click that but the ones that I clicked didn't have movement or size info.


----------



## Firstimer (Mar 14, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> The bay has Maurice Lacroix LC1228-SS001-131 Men's Les Classiques Chronograph for $399 (buy it now) from the Watchery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW shows silver tone in description even though it shows a black dial pic. ?????


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> That Bulova is should be named to be OMEGlova or BuloMEGA Speedmaster) Looks more like Omega homage, than a Bulova brand watch.


Why don't you read up on the history of this watch. 
http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-102315a-apollo-moon-watch-bulova.html


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> I've tried to buy it - it is OOS they made a refund after almost half of the week.


Too bad, this was a nice looking automatic watch for that price!


----------



## cajunpete (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi SOBWANHOSER,

Thanks for the head's up on the Deep Blue Quartz Dive watch. First quartz I've had since I was a teen, but a screaming deal on a 1000m dive watch. I am in China and had a Canadian co-worker order for me. I won't be able to get it from him until August 1st, so will have to wait but I am getting my PADI open water certification this summer and plan to use it for some dives in the Philippines in October...so it will be worth the wait.
Turned out to be 139.00 CAD with taxes. I am quite happy with the deal.
I am new to WUS and I quite glad to find such a fine group of enablers...
Cheers








Page 667 Post # 6668


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Firstimer said:


> WOW shows silver tone in description even though it shows a black dial pic. ?????


Are we certain it's the same one, as the one on eBay does not look as beautiful...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Citizen Men's AT2187-51E Drive from Citizen Eco-Drive WDR 3.0 Chronograph Watch - for $133


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

tissotguy said:


> The bay has Maurice Lacroix LC1228-SS001-131 Men's Les Classiques Chronograph for $399 (buy it now) from the Watchery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I love the watch above, apparently that is the prototype watch and not the actual watch you receive.
Read this review from Amazon... That's the deal breaker for me. exactly how I feel.

_"This is a beautiful watch however please be advised that these images are that of a prototype. I sought confirmation from their customer support and they stated that the image has not been updated on their site to reflect the actual production pieces. This production model does not feature red indices on the chronograph faces but are in fact, black. There is a lot less red on the piece than what is shown and sadly, for me, makes it rather bland on an already conservative timepiece."

_Seems what you receive will look more like this below..


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Watch Code on ebay has the Seiko 42mm Automatic SNZG13K1 for US$92.69 delivered.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uyebsk said:


> Is there a reason why the small second hand ticks? It's strange you only get the sweep with the chronograph engaged.


Bulova has screwed the pooch on most of their updated models. The Precisionst chronographs had sweeping central second hands.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

CJ5000 said:


> *Bulova Men's UHF Precisionist Chronograph Moon Landing Replica Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251*
> 
> *Sale Price $440* plus take an extra (*30%*, *20%* or *15%* off with mailer promo code) or extra (*15%* automatically with Kohl's credit card) at *Kohls.com*. Online only. Good until 4/30. In stock as of this post.


I was on the fence about this watch ever since I heard about it. I decided to jump at this price. I'm still not sure if it will be a keeper. I want to like it. Hopefully, seeing it in person will win me over.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Bulova has screwed the pooch on most of their updated models. The Precisionst chronographs had sweeping central second hands.


I covered this in my review of the movement. The reduced cost/size 2nd gen precisionist chrono (used in the moonwatch) is not universally beloved. The seconds hand actually ticks at 2Hz instead of the normal 1Hz, but that's a power savings measure. The timing hand sweepswhen engaged as does the sub-seconds dial.

The jewel count is down, and the cool feature of going into timing mode (where the central seconds ticks at 1 Hz) and back out (smooth sweep in timekeeping mode) and the 1/1000 accuracy. If you want those, get a 1st gen Precisionist watch... and pay the price penalty.

The other watches with this movement are getting quite cheap, with some deals on the UHF Military <$200... That may or may not factor into any decisions to purchase the moonwatch at whatever price points you encounter. It's still a step up from a lot of quartz chronos, but it's definitely not what a lot of people expect.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> I covered this in my review of the movement. The reduced cost/size 2nd gen precisionist chrono (used in the moonwatch) is not universally beloved. The seconds hand actually ticks at 2Hz instead of the normal 1Hz, but that's a power savings measure. The timing hand sweepswhen engaged as does the sub-seconds dial.
> 
> The jewel count is down, and the cool feature of going into timing mode (where the central seconds ticks at 1 Hz) and back out (smooth sweep in timekeeping mode) and the 1/1000 accuracy. If you want those, get a 1st gen Precisionist watch... and pay the price penalty.


What price penalty? The Precisionist chronographs have been well under $200 many times. $215 new at Amazon at the moment.
http://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B183-Precisionist-Chronograph-Watch/dp/B00B5JVY5A/

Refurbished on Ebay for only $167.
Bulova Men&apos;s 96B183 Precisionist Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch 042429499102 | eBay


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Firstimer said:


> WOW shows silver tone in description even though it shows a black dial pic. ?????





Sam L84 said:


> Ebay listing shows silver dial with black dial in the description, WOW shows black dial with silver dial in the description.
> 
> I think they are might be playing a game with us.
> 
> Stunning watch nonetheless.





dejavus said:


> As much as I love the watch above, apparently that is the prototype watch and not the actual watch you receive.
> Read this review from Amazon... That's the deal breaker for me. exactly how I feel.
> 
> _"This is a beautiful watch however please be advised that these images are that of a prototype. I sought confirmation from their customer support and they stated that the image has not been updated on their site to reflect the actual production pieces. This production model does not feature red indices on the chronograph faces but are in fact, black. There is a lot less red on the piece than what is shown and sadly, for me, makes it rather bland on an already conservative timepiece."
> ...


Awesome group here! Thank toy for pointing the out 
The ML site also shows the less red on the dials.

Watch : LES CLASSIQUES CHRONOGRAPHE QUARTZ | Maurice Lacroix

Many thanks!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The Seiko Recraft SNKN02 -- on my wrist as I type this -- may or may not be a great watch but it is assuredly a _groovy_ watch and has brought much whimsy, joy and nostalgia onto the forearm.









Amazon has it on offer for $92.22, the lowest I've ever seen, and the Tri-Camelarians concur with that assessment.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN02-Display-Automatic-Leather/dp/B00MBB0LGY/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has 25% back in credit. There are definitely some great deals, but I think I can resist.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

ki6h said:


> The Seiko Recraft SNKN02 -- on my wrist as I type this -- may or may not be a great watch but it is assuredly a _groovy_ watch and has brought much whimsy, joy and nostalgia onto the forearm.
> 
> View attachment 7934010
> 
> ...


That IS kinda baller, as in vintage adult movie baller. I like it.






Now add this model's bracelet and I'm all over it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Giggo said:


> Why don't you read up on the history of this watch.
> http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-102315a-apollo-moon-watch-bulova.html


The watch looks that way because it was built to the specs NASA requested. Omega just won the contract. I got it for sub >$400 and it's going to look great in my watch box next to my Speedy.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Can someone confirm that the Bulova Moonwatch is no longer on the Kohl's site? I'm having no luck finding it.

My wallet is ok with that, my budding watch collecting self is not.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> Can someone confirm that the Bulova Moonwatch is no longer on the Kohl's site? I'm having no luck finding it.
> 
> My wallet is ok with that, my budding watch collecting self is not.


It is no longer available on Kohl's website.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

ugh! Not happy, I've been trying to get the moon watch at a reasonable price for weeks now.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-24...changeable-band-set-96b251.jsp?skuId=33243963



gabethegoat said:


> Can someone confirm that the Bulova Moonwatch is no longer on the Kohl's site? I'm having no luck finding it.
> 
> My wallet is ok with that, my budding watch collecting self is not.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Here's something you don't see every day -- a Lip "Big TV" *automatic* in chocolaty, chocolaty brown, with a beefy butterfly clasp bracelet for just $215 CAD, courtesy of Amazon.ca:








https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0047GMITE/

Note the crown at 12 o'clock and no date. Should appeal to all the symmetrical purists out there.  While the watch is just 35mm across, the square shape and the chunky bracelet make it wear a bit larger. Watch features a Miyota 6T51 *28,800 BPH* movement that handwinds but does not hack.

Note that Amazon.ca does not ship this directly to USA. If you are interested, I highly recommend using Shipmatica reshipping service. They have a warehouse in Toronto that can receive your package, and their costs are reasonable -- basic membership is free, it costs $1 to receive a package, and $1 + actual shipping to send a package. Note that with basic membership, you are limited to just one package in the warehouse. Stepping up to the premium service gives you 1 cubic meter of storage, and access to package consolidation service. Shipmatica also operates a warehouse in Oregon, which means you can route your US purchases there and avoid sales tax if you are so inclined.

I've had Shipmatica handle about $3K worth of World of Watches and The Watchery purchases for me, and I was highly impressed by how smoothly the process went.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

dejavus said:


> As much as I love the watch above, apparently that is the prototype watch and not the actual watch you receive.
> Read this review from Amazon... That's the deal breaker for me. exactly how I feel.
> 
> _"This is a beautiful watch however please be advised that these images are that of a prototype. I sought confirmation from their customer support and they stated that the image has not been updated on their site to reflect the actual production pieces. This production model does not feature red indices on the chronograph faces but are in fact, black. There is a lot less red on the piece than what is shown and sadly, for me, makes it rather bland on an already conservative timepiece."
> ...


Good catch. Changes the whole look of the watch. I was seriously considering this one until I saw your post. Good looking out.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

dejavus said:


> As much as I love the watch above, apparently that is the prototype watch and not the actual watch you receive.
> Read this review from Amazon... That's the deal breaker for me. exactly how I feel.
> 
> _"This is a beautiful watch however please be advised that these images are that of a prototype. I sought confirmation from their customer support and they stated that the image has not been updated on their site to reflect the actual production pieces. This production model does not feature red indices on the chronograph faces but are in fact, black. There is a lot less red on the piece than what is shown and sadly, for me, makes it rather bland on an already conservative timepiece."
> ...


Still a nice watch. But Maurice Lacroix should provide an accurate image of the watch in production.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Something for the ladies. Jomashop has deals on two Ladies Raymond Weil Maestros.

The mother of pearl open heart Maestro is $549 with coupon RW150.
Raymond Weil Maestro Mother of Pearl Diamond Dial Black Leather Ladies Watch 2627-STC-00994 - Maestro - Raymond Weil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop










The diamond bezel mother of pearl open heart is $799 with coupon RW150.
Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic Skeleton Mother of Pearl Dial Diamond Studded Ladies Watch 2627-SLS-00965 - Maestro - Raymond Weil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-24...changeable-band-set-96b251.jsp?skuId=33243963


I placed an order last night and got a cancellation notice a little while ago. The notice said it was out of stock. So, either it is really out of stock or they realized what was going on and stopped all (or some) of the orders.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I placed an order last night and got a cancellation notice a little while ago. The notice said it was out of stock. So, either it is really out of stock or they realized what was going on and stopped all (or some) of the orders.


I have seen this happen before with Kohls. They are sometimes behind on updating the website with regards to stock. Keep checking though as I have also found out of stock items to show up on the site again within a day or 2.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I have seen this happen before with Kohls. They are sometimes behind on updating the website with regards to stock. Keep checking though as I have also found out of stock items to show up on the site again within a day or 2.


I got a confirmation with estimated delivery for 5/2-5/5.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Bulova has screwed the pooch on most of their updated models. The Precisionst chronographs had sweeping central second hands.


I really wish Bulova had used their new high frequency chrono movement with 12hr counter in their moonwatch, because I think the 12hr counter is very useful, and it's also a more accurate representation of the original subdial layout. But, I'm guessing they didn't have the new movement ready, as it debuted in the CURV models released at Basel this year.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> ugh! Not happy, I've been trying to get the moon watch at a reasonable price for weeks now.


Try Macys.com with the 25% discount coupon-FRIEND.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> Try Macys.com with the 25% discount coupon-FRIEND.


after tax it ends up at just under $440. try here:

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=sp=5&spc=258&slotId=475&kws=bulova moonwatch

Considering I _just_ spent that on a Seiko, I'll wait to flip before springing for yet another watch...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Stowa 20% off Basel exhibition watches, selling out real fast.
https://www.stowa.de/lshop,showrub,...035-3168,zubehoer.spezielle_angebote,,,0,.htm


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

50% off at veraet with code SPRINGCLEANING16

Veraet sell watch cleaning products at www.wristclean.com

Cheers, Wen


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


> Stowa 20% off Basel exhibition watches, selling out real fast.
> https://www.stowa.de/lshop,showrub,...035-3168,zubehoer.spezielle_angebote,,,0,.htm


Beat me to it! Some good deals. Just picked up a Partitio for my wife.

And a note to those interested - watches show as "sold out" just by being in someone's cart. If removed from their cart it will be available again. Happened to two watches I was considering, before both showed back up as available.


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Welp... hesitate to purchase the marine auto with sterling and it's gone now =(


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Majority is sold out. Damn. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

misterminkz said:


> Welp... hesitate to purchase the marine auto with sterling and it's gone now =(


Yeah. That, "Slow down; take your time; think it over; sleep on it" nonsense they peddle elsewhere on this site doesn't really work with us "Heads Up!" jockeys.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Still a nice watch. But Maurice Lacroix should provide an accurate image of the watch in production.


Apologies for the pic as I just took it from the Web. The pic on the Bay and ML site are actually correct.

Cheers


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Reporting in on the Bulova 96B230 UHF Military deal on ebay. I went with the one listed as new with tags for $117.19 instead of the one listed as refurbished for $99.99. It is from Discount Watch Store and I'm overall very happy with it.










That said, the watch does have a flaw, a small nick on the side. It's very minor and for the price I paid it doesn't bother me but I'm not usually bothered by such things.










In the long run though I don't know if it was worth the extra $17. YMMV

edit: Just checked accuracy over the last hour and it's about 2 seconds slow. AARRRGGGGG!!!!!!

edit 2: never mind, all looks OK. Had a moment in the twilight zone or something.


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yeah. That, "Slow down; take your time; think it over; sleep on it" nonsense they peddle elsewhere on this site doesn't really work with us "Heads Up!" jockeys.


Yeah, I wanted marine auto sterling silver without date and they only have the date version. When I first opened the website it was still available..spent 5 minutes googling the images of the date version to make sure I'm ok with the date window...came back to the website and it was gone...


----------



## Christian Soto (Jun 4, 2015)

Great deal Sir


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Just got my shipping confirmation from Kohls. The Bulova Moon Watch is on its way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

I've toyed with getting their pilot watch for years. Part of me (my wallet) is glad I missed the Stowa. Another part is sad. This is the part I'm going to console with a glass of bourbon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like Amazon matched the $177 sale price Macy's had/has on the BN0151-09L.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Diver Watch With Blue PU Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXVU3GM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9lxixbDRJWZD8


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

This thread is killing my pocketbook. I pulled the trigger on two watches today that I saw posted here. The first was a watch from a company I had never heard of.
It is not expensive, but has understated looks for a 100m diver watch. With the coupon code listed in a previous post it came to only $97.75 shipped!


_Triwa Hvalen Ivory with Stainless Bracelet_​






​
And I had been looking already at numerous Bulova Prcisionists and decided to take the plunge on a Wilton that is refurbished but that comes with a full 3-year Bulova warranty.
​ 
_Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183 _​






​


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just got my shipping confirmation from Kohls. The Bulova Moon Watch is on its way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a deposit on one at a local jeweler. Went in today to pick it up. Got them to price match Kohls sales price with tax included at the $440. Despite it being out of stock. No hope of getting them down to the $308 but I'm content.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Aureus said:


> I had a deposit on one at a local jeweler. Went in today to pick it up. Got them to price match Kohls sales price with tax included at the $440. Despite it being out of stock. No hope of getting them down to the $308 but I'm content.


That looks great. Mine is supposed to be here on Saturday.


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep, am very happy with my Bulmega Lunar Go-kart watch. And amusingly enough its a smaller watch than that $30 LP so it doesn't even feel big to me at the moment.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

boze said:


> Looks like Amazon matched the $177 sale price Macy's had/has on the BN0151-09L.
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Diver Watch With Blue PU Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXVU3GM/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9lxixbDRJWZD8


These have been as low as $118 and under $130 a number of times, for those willing to wait


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Stowa 20% off Basel exhibition watches, selling out real fast.
> https://www.stowa.de/lshop,showrub,...035-3168,zubehoer.spezielle_angebote,,,0,.htm


Damn I totally would've picked up the white dial Partitio to complement my dads black dial, but they're already gone.

Maybe it's a sign I should re-re-subscribe to this thread...


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Orient SDB05001W0 Golden Eye for $128.00 shipped from Amazon. Nice sapphire crystal dress watch, looks like it's out of production. Thanks to lactardjosh for the photo.

http://smile.amazon.com/ORIENT-clas..._61&refinements=p_89:Orient&s=apparel&sr=1-61


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Another Baume and Mercier coming up on an Amazon Lightning Deal. Currently at $2049, which is $300 more than Jomashop. We'll see what the Lightning Deal brings.
Baume & Mercier Men's MOA10066 Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial Chronograph Watchhttp://www.amazon.com/dp/B009T3Q8GY/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_8062_8a975528?pf_rd_p=2449568062&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=171YJ9T875MVETW6Z19B


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

What happens every time a watch I really want comes up for sale at a great price? Snake = Me, Mouse = Watch Deal.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Another Baume and Mercier coming up on an Amazon Lightning Deal. Currently at $2049, which is $300 more than Jomashop. We'll see what the Lightning Deal brings.
> *Baume & Mercier Men's MOA10066 Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial Chronograph Watch*


Interesting for sure. Joma also has a $50 off $1000 coupon available (SAVE50GA) making it $1690 or $359 less than Amazon before lightning deal.

Specs between the two sites are unfortunately are all over the place...Amazon has it at 42mm with 17.6-21mm band width, 12mm thick. Exact same with leather listed as 44mm / 20mm band width. Joma has 44mm / 12mm thick / BM148120 engine / 48 hr reserve. Leather copy has La Joux Perret 8120 engine (correct per B&M site) and 42 hr. Actual thickness per B&M is 14.9mm. Interestingly, some of the other Capeland models are 42mm with Valjoux 7753.

Looking forward to seeing how far Amazon drops it...


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha thats brill, i feel the snake's rage!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I got mine at JC Penny, back on 7/15, for $106 + Tax ($111).



corpyr said:


> These have been as low as $118 and under $130 a number of times, for those willing to wait










Originally Posted by *boze* 
_Looks like Amazon matched the $177 sale price Macy's had/has on the BN0151-09L.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BN0151-09L Promaster Diver Watch With Blue PU Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PXVU3GM..._9lxixbDRJWZD8_


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Heritor Automatic Men's HERHR1002 Bohr Collection Black Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon from Windy Watches for $62.99 . Others sellers are at $299.00
The only issue is the sellers approval rating of only 50% .

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00DQV1O8C/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> Heritor Automatic Men's HERHR1002 Bohr Collection Black Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon from Windy Watches for $62.99 . Others sellers are at $299.00
> The only issue is the sellers approval rating of only 50% .
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00DQV1O8C/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


I bought the same watch for around $100 a while back. Perfectly good watch for that price, but I decided I don't really like jump hour watches.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Heritor Automatic Men's HERHR1002 Bohr Collection Black Stainless Steel Watch on Amazon from Windy Watches for $62.99 . Others sellers are at $299.00
> The only issue is the sellers approval rating of only 50% .
> 
> Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Heritor Automatic Men's HERHR1002 Bohr Collection Black Stainless Steel Watch


With a whopping 50% positive feedback over the last year, I am hesitant to place any $$ with this seller.....

25% negative in the last 30 days
58% negative in the last 90 days
50% negative in the last 12 months.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Traser Basic Black with Black Waffle Dial and Elastic Bracelet #T4102.240.A2.01 for $199 at Long Island Watch *

Traser Classic Waffle Dial Elastic Bracelet Watch T4102.240.A2.01

With strap rather then bracelet available for $195 as well

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Traser_T4102_740_A2_01_Watch_p/t4102.740.a2.01.htm

Sign up for the email list and you should be able to get a %5 off coupon to use as well


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Pro Diver said:


> I find that I rarely.... if ever.... wear the box. ;-)


I wear a box on my head for a custom party dress as a ......


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> What happens every time a watch I really want comes up for sale at a great price? Snake = Me, Mouse = Watch Deal.


Agreed!

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Another Baume and Mercier coming up on an Amazon Lightning Deal. Currently at $2049, which is $300 more than Jomashop. We'll see what the Lightning Deal brings.
> Baume & Mercier Men's MOA10066 Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial Chronograph Watchhttp://www.amazon.com/dp/B009T3Q8GY/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_8062_8a975528?pf_rd_p=2449568062&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=171YJ9T875MVETW6Z19B


$1579

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Jomashop had that blue Capeland on sale for $1395 during their last B&M sale that ended maybe a week ago or so. Almost bought it if it weren't for the 44mm size.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Shrodinkee said:


> Jomashop had that blue Capeland on sale for $1395 during their last B&M sale that ended maybe a week ago or so. Almost bought it if it weren't for the 44mm size.


And it's probably worth that, to me at least, if I wanted an automatic chrono. That's the big IF holding me back. Every time I start to get excited about an auto chrono I talk myself down knowing I'll never use the chrono and for the money I would have spent, I can get an even nicer non-chrono. Anyone else do this?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> And it's probably worth that, to me at least, if I wanted an automatic chrono. That's the big IF holding me back. Every time I start to get excited about an auto chrono I talk myself down knowing I'll never use the chrono and for the money I would have spent, I can get an even nicer non-chrono. Anyone else do this?


I use my chrono's all the time. Mostly, I just time how late my wife is. It's important to know that number down to the second.


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> And it's probably worth that, to me at least, if I wanted an automatic chrono. That's the big IF holding me back. Every time I start to get excited about an auto chrono I talk myself down knowing I'll never use the chrono and for the money I would have spent, I can get an even nicer non-chrono. Anyone else do this?


Defo, I have 2 chronographics and to be honest i never use then for that function.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

4am brain fade post - mods please delete any reference to this post.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Black5 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this place?
> 
> Are they legit?
> 
> ...


Tag Heuer Monaco for 200$......use some common sense.

150% sure they are fakes...careful about posting these links around here, better edit your post!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

kinglee said:


> Seiko SKX009K1 for $169.00. About $30.00 less than average! I've been wanting to add this to the collection and I ordered one.
> 
> Seiko Men's Blue Dial Diver's 200M AutomaticWatch SKX009K1


I just wanted to follow up. I ordered this on Saturday the 23rd and it arrived yesterday (Marietta, GA) from Hong Kong via DHL. Free shipping. It was mint in the box. I would order from them again. eglobalcentral.com


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Black5 said:


> Anyone have any experience with this place?
> 
> Are they legit?
> 
> ...


Trying to decide if serious or not...


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Macy's has the Bulova Moon Watch 96b251 (with leather strap) in stock and on sale for $412.50 before tax, if you use the code FRIEND. (You also get free delivery and $25 worth of flowers &#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147; -- kind of random.)


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

People that quoted it should probably also remove the link, just to be safe.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ki6h said:


> Macy's has the Bulova Moon Watch 96b251 (with leather strap) in stock and on sale for $412.50 before tax, if you use the code FRIEND. (You also get free delivery and $25 worth of flowers &#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147; -- kind of random.)
> 
> View attachment 7946346


There is also a 6% BeFrugal rebate.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

ki6h said:


> Macy's has the Bulova Moon Watch 96b251 (with leather strap) in stock and on sale for $412.50 before tax, if you use the code FRIEND. (You also get free delivery and $25 worth of flowers 🌻🌻🌻🌻 -- kind of random.)


I'm guessing the flowers would be for Mother's Day?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

appleb said:


> I'm guessing the flowers would be for Mother's Day?


Every mother wants some flowers -- and a MOON WATCH!


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

mleok said:


> There is also a 6% BeFrugal rebate.


8% on Ebates.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I use my chrono's all the time. Mostly, I just time how late my wife is. It's important to know that number down to the second.


Same here.

And I've never really understood the argument about "I'll never use (whatever complication) so I don't want one". That implies that this hobby is logical. I don't need any of these functions, including a watch at all. I want them because I think a tiny machine that keeps track of (time/elapsed time/moon phase/date/power reserve/world time/whatever) is cool. I like playing with the functions, including the chronograph.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I use my chrono's all the time. Mostly, I just time how late my wife is. It's important to know that number down to the second.


You micro manage your wife with a chronograph? I don't think I could live with a woman who would let me do that. LOL


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Same here.
> 
> And I've never really understood the argument about "I'll never use (whatever complication) so I don't want one". That implies that this hobby is logical. I don't need any of these functions, including a watch at all. I want them because I think a tiny machine that keeps track of (time/elapsed time/moon phase/date/power reserve/world time/whatever) is cool. I like playing with the functions, including the chronograph.


Ditto. I have 3 auto chronos and one manual wind chrono, no use other than the way they make me feel. I would say the only thing keeping me from owning more are the service costs since they do cost quite a bit more to service than other basic watches.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Speaking of mothers day, Ashford has the Bulova 96R153 Precisionist Brightwater Women's Quartz Watch for $280 - $151 off with coupon code *AFFBRIGHT129* [Exp 4/30] = *$129* with free shipping. iConsumor (for those who are brave enough to game a 2 negative review rebate company) bumps it further down to *$116.61*, or Befrugal's 6% to *$121.26*. Features mineral crystal, 36mm stainless steel case, 20-diamond bezel, and water resistance up to 100 feet.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I didn't already need to clear 15 or so watches out of my collection, I'd take a flyer on this for $4.49 with free in-store pickup at Sears:

Sears.com









I mean, at that price, it's almost disposable. I wonder if that's a unidirectional bezel?

This one doesn't look half-bad either at $7.99 -- if you can do something about the stubby little hands:

Sears.com









For modding practice?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If I didn't already need to clear 15 or so watches out of my collection, I'd take a flyer on this for $4.49 with free in-store pickup at Sears:
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> ...


But it is " NOT worth the wrist" !


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

appleb said:


> I'm guessing the flowers would be for Mother's Day?


Or for the apology to the wife. Kinda nice that they cover all the bases on this one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dude, too funny, as I was thinking the exact same thing before I scrolled to your post, LOL! I have too many nice(ish) watches that don't get the wrist time they deserve; never mind trying to find time to put some base metal junk on my wrist (that will most likely result in leaving some sort of green, tarnished discoloration on my skin!) I mean, there's "affordable", then there's "affordable, with a toxicology disclaimer"! C'mon WtW, you're better than that!!!!



Sabadabadoo said:


> But it is " NOT worth the wrist" !


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't diss my opportunity to mod with confidence!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not hatin' the player, just hatin' the lame (errrr, game)!



WorthTheWrist said:


> Don't diss my opportunity to mod with confidence!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Same here.
> 
> And I've never really understood the argument about "I'll never use (whatever complication) so I don't want one". That implies that this hobby is logical. I don't need any of these functions, including a watch at all. I want them because I think a tiny machine that keeps track of (time/elapsed time/moon phase/date/power reserve/world time/whatever) is cool. I like playing with the functions, including the chronograph.


It's ok that you don't understand it. It's not an argument, it's a preference. I don't necessarily want or like the watch that you like. By your position it seems like your favorite watch can do the most...iWatch? G-Shock?

j/k - I understand the fascination. I own plenty of quartz chronos. But the step up in price from auto to auto-chrono is generally significant and not something all see as worth the cost. Some like yourself do. Different strokes, disposable income, etc...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jessem1133 said:


> Trying to decide if serious or not...





smille76 said:


> Tag Heuer Monaco for 200$......use some common sense.
> 
> 150% sure they are fakes...careful about posting these links around here, better edit your post!


Thanks for the heads up.
Yes it should have clicked.
Combination of lack of sleep and serious brain fade had me clicking through to this site from a link sent to me without checking credentials first.
I shouldn't be allowed near a connected device and Tapatalk when I'm tired.
I have edited my post and asked mods to remove all reference to it elsewhere.
Apologies to the community.
Very embarrassed at my gaffe and promise to spend more time on the fake busters thread as penance.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> It's ok that you don't understand it. It's not an argument, it's a preference. I don't necessarily want or like the watch that you like. By your position it seems like your favorite watch can do the most...iWatch? G-Shock?
> 
> j/k - I understand the fascination. I own plenty of quartz chronos. But the step up in price from auto to auto-chrono is generally significant and not something all see as worth the cost. Some like yourself do. Different strokes, disposable income, etc...


You are correct, of course, and I shouldn't come across as critical of your preferences. I'm sure there are plenty here that don't understand why I waste money on what I buy. Good thing there are more than enough choices to go around.

Tell you what, when you see me on here in the future whining about the cost to repair one of my umpteen chronographs, you can say I told you so. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

rfortson said:


> Same here.
> 
> And I've never really understood the argument about "I'll never use (whatever complication) so I don't want one". That implies that this hobby is logical. I don't need any of these functions, including a watch at all. I want them because I think a tiny machine that keeps track of (time/elapsed time/moon phase/date/power reserve/world time/whatever) is cool. I like playing with the functions, including the chronograph.


Everyone has their own preferences on this. I do think, however, that this is like the argument over smartwatches and over radio-controlled quartz. Some folks don't see why some folks don't want any of the functions or complications. Others don't see how anyone wants them. All in all, no one realizes that your individual preferences don't matter to anyone else, and shouldn't because you should only care about what's on your wrist.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Same here.
> 
> And I've never really understood the argument about "I'll never use (whatever complication) so I don't want one". That implies that this hobby is logical. I don't need any of these functions, including a watch at all. I want them because I think a tiny machine that keeps track of (time/elapsed time/moon phase/date/power reserve/world time/whatever) is cool. I like playing with the functions, including the chronograph.


in this case the reason people say that is because even if they dont need a watch, if they have one they will use it. they can use it to tell time then use additional complications like date, day, month etc. however, even if they had it with a chronograph they would not be using it at all so they dont want to pay for it. i know that's my position on it. i may not need a watch but i want one. i would be willing to spend more on a watch with a date function because i would like to be able to look at the watch to tell the time and date quickly. however, i'll never use a chronograph so i dont want a chronograph watch. they cost more and even if i have a chronograph as a complication, i will never use it unlike other complications. it has less to do with whether you need it and more to do with whether you will use it. people are willing to pay for things they will use but not necessarily need but are understandly not willing to pay for things they will not use.

i may not need a watch with _______ complication but if i have one i will use it, therefore i'm willing to pay for it. but i will never use the chronograph function on a watch therefore i am not willing to pay extra for it.

the same logic goes for all these driving aids in cars nowadays. if people actually learned to drive, a lot of these driving aids would not be required i.e. blindspot recognition which to me is just stupid.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

danktrees said:


> the same logic goes for all these driving aids in cars nowadays. if people actually learned to drive, a lot of these driving aids would not be required i.e. blindspot recognition which to me is just stupid.


I was with a friend 5 days after she got her new Lexus NX SUV, all the new bells and whistles. She's showing me how she can back up without turning around by looking at the rear view monitor, then things start beeping but she's looking at the screen intently and backs up into a basketball pole, $1500 damage in the first week. I told her to not be so lazy and actually turn around again when backing up. "No, it's got the the screen, I just need more time to get used to it"....yeesh.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> Orient SDB05001W0 Golden Eye for $128.00 shipped from Amazon. Nice sapphire crystal dress watch, looks like it's out of production. Thanks to lactardjosh for the photo.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/ORIENT-clas..._61&refinements=p_89:Orient&s=apparel&sr=1-61


What is at the day/date area by the 3? Beautiful watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not sure how Duty Free Island Shop does it, but their price on Citizen Satellite GPS watches blows everybody else's doors off. Model CC3001-01E, $506.95. Everybody else I see is $830 or higher on this watch.

Citizen CC3001-01E Eco-Drive Satellite Wave World Time F150 Sapphire Japan Leather Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

cajunpete said:


> Hi SOBWANHOSER,
> 
> Thanks for the head's up on the Deep Blue Quartz Dive watch. First quartz I've had since I was a teen, but a screaming deal on a 1000m dive watch. I am in China and had a Canadian co-worker order for me. I won't be able to get it from him until August 1st, so will have to wait but I am getting my PADI open water certification this summer and plan to use it for some dives in the Philippines in October...so it will be worth the wait.
> Turned out to be 139.00 CAD with taxes. I am quite happy with the deal.
> ...


U R Welcome! Actually, kinda rare to find deals in Canada, but that's what this thread is all about. 
Fortunately, mine should arrive much quicker than yours :-d Hope you enjoy it once it gets to you.
Remember to pay it forward with a deal of your own |>


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Found a nice Seiko chrono that is *scarce in global market, potentially discontinued, and for the cheapest price as well.*

42mm Seiko QUARTZ Alarm/Chrono #SNAA85P1 for *$120 *w/ fs from the recently mentioned website "eglobal central" which a member confirmed successfully purchasing an SKX from.

*DEAL LINK HERE*

I could only find this model in German/Chinese/Russian sites . Mostly outdated product pages with out of stock/discontinued marks for ~$130. The only other globally available source I found was from eBay for $388.

Not much information regarding this model, but I found a little write up with real photos in a German forum *HERE*--It's the second watch in the thread. The watch apparently has a "_arched?_" hardlex and a high quality integrated bracelet.

Anyways, here's a photo and a video display:














Apologies if this isn't befitting to this thread, but the model really caught my attention and I thought some would find the deal interesting as well.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

An update on the SKX009 deal from Areatrend I posted a while back. I got it for $150 but I also just spent $40 getting the chapter ring aligned and the watch regulated at my local watchmaker. At least part of that was my own doing as I banged it on a table and the timing went off to +2min/day.

(The warranty it came with wasn't worth the paper it was printed on)

So I'm still out ahead by my math, but I may limit my future impulse purchases to places like Amazon that have great return/customer service.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

sobwanhoser said:


> U R Welcome! Actually, kinda rare to find deals in Canada, but that's what this thread is all about.
> Fortunately, mine should arrive much quicker than yours :-d Hope you enjoy it once it gets to you.
> Remember to pay it forward with a deal of your own |>


Here are tons of deals in Canada! It's called: "walk some US dollars across the border"


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Titanium $795 after promo code "JOMARW795"

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-7745-tic-05659.html


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> What is at the day/date area by the 3? Beautiful watch


Date, printed white on black, to me a small defect.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

boonh said:


> Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Titanium $795 after promo code "JOMARW795"
> 
> Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Grey and Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch - Freelancer - Raymond Weil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


when should we expect bracelet edition on sale


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> when should we expect bracelet edition on sale


Or the polished SS model...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

The poor man's Autavia, the Sekonda 3508 has hit an all-time low price over at Watchshop.com, 45GBP with an additional 10% off using their current promo code.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

danktrees said:


> .
> 
> the same logic goes for all these driving aids in cars nowadays. if people actually learned to drive, a lot of these driving aids would not be required i.e. blindspot recognition which to me is just stupid.


I have a blindspot warning system on my latest car. First time I've had it and I do find it useful. I do still give a last look over my shoulder before changing lane though. I also have a rear view camera which is also helpful as it has a very wide view lens and its a big long car. I still check my wing mirrors as well though. Old habbits die hard.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Speaking of mothers day, Ashford has the Bulova 96R153 Precisionist Brightwater Women's Quartz Watch for $280 - $151 off with coupon code *AFFBRIGHT129* [Exp 4/30] = *$129* with free shipping. iConsumor (for those who are brave enough to game a 2 negative review rebate company) bumps it further down to *$116.61*, or Befrugal's 6% to *$121.26*. Features mineral crystal, 36mm stainless steel case, 20-diamond bezel, and water resistance up to 100 feet.
> View attachment 7948050


bought that for my wife at Christmas. she was very happy with it


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

danktrees said:


> the same logic goes for all these driving aids in cars nowadays. if people actually learned to drive, a lot of these driving aids would not be required i.e. blindspot recognition which to me is just stupid.


Blind spot warning systems are there because safety regulations have made modern cars more difficult to see out of. I drive a car that is almost impossible to reverse safely without using the reversing camera.

And anyway, all these driver aids have made cars safer and measurably reduced road trauma. Do you want to return to the bad old days?

Edit: Ugh, I should have left it alone!


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

garf666 said:


> I have a blindspot warning system on my latest car. First time I've had it and I do find it useful. I do still give a last look over my shoulder before changing lane though. I also have a rear view camera which is also helpful as it has a very wide view lens and its a big long car. I still check my wing mirrors as well though. Old habbits die hard.


When I have passengers, I always ask them to help me look. Never can have enough eyes in a parking lot of just pulling out of a space.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

So Chaps (and Chapesses) I have found what I believe to be a stonking deal.









EDOX 72014-3-NIN Men's Les Bemonts Ultra Slim Handwinding

This is a nice Swiss piece, _*thinner than 7mm*_ for $533! The next best price I could find was $750 on amazon and most places are around $1000.

I wanted to purchase this myself but unfortunate (being in the UK) shipping and taxes puts it out of reach for now.

A couple of vids











and the link

Edox Les Bemonts 72014-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches (remove the referral part of the link or just search it on the Ashford website)

Enjoy guys


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

eljay said:


> Blind spot warning systems are there because safety regulations have made modern cars more difficult to see out of. I drive a car that is almost impossible to reverse safely without using the reversing camera.
> 
> And anyway, all these driver aids have made cars safer and measurably reduced road trauma. Do you want to return to the bad old days?


Also, SUVs. My wife and I are buying one this fall (after two years of me delaying that purchase) and the one thing I can tell you (especially after driving my father-in-law's Escalade and my brother's Range Rover) is that driving those things are a pain in the tail. Especially backing out of parking lots. It's one thing to drive a boat like a Ford Crown Victoria (of which I had two) that is merely long, but easy to reverse safely. An SUV, which is long and tall, and is more massive than even a Ford F150? More difficult. Believe me, the back cameras and other indicators are a blessing to safe driving.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bobski said:


> So Chaps (and Chapesses) I have found what I believe to be a stonking deal.
> 
> EDOX 72014-3-NIN Men's Les Bemonts Ultra Slim Handwinding
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch. It appears to use an ETA 7001 movement.

ETA Mecaline Specialities 7001 ❘ ETA SA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> Also, SUVs. My wife and I are buying one this fall (after two years of me delaying that purchase) and the one thing I can tell you (especially after driving my father-in-law's Escalade and my brother's Range Rover) is that driving those things are a pain in the tail. Especially backing out of parking lots. It's one thing to drive a boat like a Ford Crown Victoria (of which I had two) that is merely long, but easy to reverse safely. An SUV, which is long and tall, and is more massive than even a Ford F150? More difficult. Believe me, the back cameras and other indicators are a blessing to safe driving.


Go for an SUV with a "top view" camera system. They are available on fairly inexpensive models now. It is well worth it and greatly reduces the stress of maneuvering in tights spaces. It's also nice to be able to parallel park and end up dead center in the spot.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Also, SUVs. My wife and I are buying one this fall (after two years of me delaying that purchase) and the one thing I can tell you (especially after driving my father-in-law's Escalade and my brother's Range Rover) is that driving those things are a pain in the tail. Especially backing out of parking lots. It's one thing to drive a boat like a Ford Crown Victoria (of which I had two) that is merely long, but easy to reverse safely. An SUV, which is long and tall, and is more massive than even a Ford F150? More difficult. Believe me, the back cameras and other indicators are a blessing to safe driving.


Little cars too. I used to have an Infiniti g coupe and the way the front sloped down made seeing anything behind you litteraly impossible. Also the rear roof pillars were positioned in such a way that it created a huge blind spot when changing lanes on the drivers side. I was shocked on how such a small car could have so many visibility issues.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Little cars too. I used to have an Infiniti g coupe and the way the front sloped down made seeing anything behind you litteraly impossible. Also the rear roof pillars were positioned in such a way that it created a huge blind spot when changing lanes on the drivers side. I was shocked on how such a small car could have so many visibility issues.


Not shocked at all. The blind spots was one reason why I ended up selling my Lexus years ago and went back to a Crown Vic (besides the fact that I just love Crown Vics). The designs are amazing, in fact, museum-worthy, but impractical for actual driving. When your luxury car has less visibility than a basic American sedan, this is a problem.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Go for an SUV with a "top view" camera system. They are available on fairly inexpensive models now. It is well worth it and greatly reduces the stress of maneuvering in tights spaces. It's also nice to be able to parallel park and end up dead center in the spot.


Thanks for the advice. I will definitely look for that.


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

eljay said:


> Blind spot warning systems are there because safety regulations have made modern cars more difficult to see out of. I drive a car that is almost impossible to reverse safely without using the reversing camera.
> 
> And anyway, all these driver aids have made cars safer and measurably reduced road trauma. Do you want to return to the bad old days?


no, like i said in my post, i just want people to learn how to drive. maybe it doesnt apply in your case but if people cant check their own blindspots and need driver aids to do it then there is a problem with the driver testing system. most of these driver aids make it safer because people aren't very good at driving and dont make an effort to get better.

in your case if a car is designed in a way where you can't reverse safely without a camera then there is a design flaw. of course, that's not your fault but it's not right either.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Did anybody here grab this one? It's already sold out. What a great looking Ball.

Ball Trainmaster Worldtime GMT Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch CM2052D-SJ-BK


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

danktrees said:


> no, like i said in my post, i just want people to learn how to drive. maybe it doesnt apply in your case but if people cant check their own blindspots and need driver aids to do it then there is a problem with the driver testing system. most of these driver aids make it safer because people aren't very good at driving and dont make an effort to get better.


Certainly it would be great for people to be better drivers. But better training and testing (as well as fewer unnecessary distractions) doesn't always translate into better driving. Especially when the biggest problem is the other driver, as well as distractions you can't control like those lovely children we brought into the world. For that, the driver aids are extraordinarily helpful in improving safety.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Londo Mollari said:


> Date, printed white on black, to me a small defect.


Actually, it's another "skeleton" window that shows the winding mechanism. It's not a date.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Seiko SUR113 on ebay for $29.99. From what I have seen these are usually around $45 - $50.

Seiko SUR113 Men&apos;s Classic Leather Strap Date Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Gents Android Watch | eBay

Android watch £5.50 1 hour left!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

danktrees said:


> no, like i said in my post, i just want people to learn how to drive. maybe it doesnt apply in your case but if people cant check their own blindspots . . . .


I'm not sure the cameras are helping with that because they create a bigger blind spot for some drivers. Tuesday this week, I was driving through a parking lot, and a woman backed into the passenger side of my now not-so-new-looking Dodge Charger (2 months old less than 1500 miles). I suspect she was just using the rear camera instead of checking out the windows because she said she didn't "see me."

Either that, or she was on her phone. :roll:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I'm not sure the cameras are helping with that because they create a bigger blind spot for some drivers. Tuesday this week, I was driving through a parking lot, and a woman backed into the passenger side of my now not-so-new-looking Dodge Charger (2 months old less than 1500 miles). I suspect she was just using the rear camera instead of checking out the windows because she said she didn't "see me."
> 
> Either that, or she was on her phone. :roll:


Ouch. Im guessing phone.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Ouch. Im guessing phone.


Or just rear camera. The field of view with those cameras is very narrow. They are only useful for seeing if something is already directly behind you.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Perhaps she was trying to squeeze in to one of those parking spots?



cel4145 said:


> I'm not sure the cameras are helping with that because they create a bigger blind spot for some drivers. Tuesday this week, I was driving through a parking lot, and a woman backed into the passenger side of my now not-so-new-looking Dodge Charger (2 months old less than 1500 miles). I suspect she was just using the rear camera instead of checking out the windows because she said she didn't "see me."
> 
> Either that, or she was on her phone. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 7955442


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Perhaps she was trying to squeeze in to one of those parking spots?


Well, she sure didn't park like that to save the paintjob.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Perhaps she was trying to squeeze in to one of those parking spots?


That's just a picture of the damage. As I said, I was driving through the lot. She was parked.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> That's just a picture of the damage. As I said, I was driving through the lot. She was parked.


Yes, I got that. I believe you missed my sarcasm and also the ironically amusing content of the pic you posted.

Moving on, back to the deals...


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> That's just a picture of the damage. As I said, I was driving through the lot. She was parked.


I believe it was a jab at the way you're taking up two spots with your parking. hopefully you don't normally park like that or you're asking for more damage to your car.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Also, SUVs. My wife and I are buying one this fall (after two years of me delaying that purchase) and the one thing I can tell you (especially after driving my father-in-law's Escalade and my brother's Range Rover) is that driving those things are a pain in the tail. Especially backing out of parking lots. It's one thing to drive a boat like a Ford Crown Victoria (of which I had two) that is merely long, but easy to reverse safely. An SUV, which is long and tall, and is more massive than even a Ford F150? More difficult. Believe me, the back cameras and other indicators are a blessing to safe driving.


I've driven either Suburbans or crew cab pickups for almost 20 years, and after a while you don't even think of the vehicle as big. In fact, when I drive my wife's Mustang, I feel tiny and vulnerable, and it's not that small. Now I'm not saying that the new driver aids are bad, because they DO make parking easier. The one thing that I simply can't get used to though is the blind spot warning in my new truck. The first time that my seat started vibrating my butt I nearly had an accident.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I was with a friend 5 days after she got her new Lexus NX SUV, all the new bells and whistles. She's showing me how she can back up without turning around by looking at the rear view monitor, then things start beeping but she's looking at the screen intently and backs up into a basketball pole, $1500 damage in the first week. I told her to not be so lazy and actually turn around again when backing up. "No, it's got the the screen, I just need more time to get used to it"....yeesh.


And now back to the original off-topic topic:

I'm sure danktrees' point was not that this technology is bad but that it is meant to be a *supplement* to good driving practices, not a substitution. Recoil Rob's example above is the perfect example of the latter.

Unfortunately, we now have an entire generation of drivers who were raised on technology enabling them to get through life without fully developing their skills -- including driving. Some technology has become a crutch rather than an aid. There is even a recent TV commercial showing a man behind the wheel of his new car happily waving to all the pretty girls until the car's emergency braking system activates, keeping him from killing someone. Is that really the message we want to send to our young drivers??


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Or just rear camera. The field of view with those cameras is very narrow. They are only useful for seeing if something is already directly behind you.


While I'm sure our next truck will have a very welcome backup camera, my wife has managed the past half million miles in her F250's and F150 without ever backing into anything -- except every trailer hitch she was aiming for. Amazing what can be done with just two mirrors and the willingness to actually move your head side to side.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

OK, time for a deal:

Choice of men's or women's Rado for $548 with *AFFDSTAR548*

6% Befrugal rebate applies. 

Affiliates watches


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry S said:


> While I'm sure our next truck will have a very welcome backup camera, my wife has managed the past half million miles in her F250's and F150 without ever backing into anything -- except every trailer hitch she was aiming for. Amazing what can be done with just two mirrors and the willingness to actually move your head side to side.


True. But as I noted, an F150 is actually pretty easy to drive, at least for me. Few blind spots. In fact, I tried to convince my wife to let me buy one instead of an SUV, told her how it can help me carry all the stuff we need to landscape the two-thirds of an acre we own. She wasn't convinced.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry S said:


> Unfortunately, we now have an entire generation of drivers who were raised on technology enabling them to get through life without fully developing their skills -- including driving. Some technology has become a crutch rather than an aid. There is even a recent TV commercial showing a man behind the wheel of his new car happily waving to all the pretty girls until the car's emergency braking system activates, keeping him from killing someone. Is that really the message we want to send to our young drivers??


I'll agree, in part. The tools alone will not be helpful if drivers don't learn how to drive, especially the soft skills of tracking other vehicles that only come with time. At the same time, we have generations of drivers currently on the road whose skills were terrible even before the new driver's aid technology came online. Bobby's bad driving often resulted from his daddy's bad driving.


----------



## gregori (May 9, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> The poor man's Autavia, the Sekonda 3508 has hit an all-time low price over at Watchshop.com, 45GBP with an additional 10% off using their current promo code.
> 
> View attachment 7952530


Are Seconda watches worth the price? I'm tempted to pull the triger on this one. Any wrist shot?

TT


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Maranez are having a 20% discount from now until May 2nd. This is a good time if you want to try one of their original designs.

Now, I'm just wondering if Helson and Armida will do the same and give some kind of discount like they did before when Maranez did it( not 20% but still good if you are looking for one of their watches).

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Not exactly affordable but The Watchery has a new IWC Ingenieur (white face, gold indices) for $3699, or $3222 after BeFrugal cashback and rebate. 
IWC IW323906 Watches,Men's Ingenieur Auto Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury IWC Automatic Watches

They've also got that Hamilton Khaki Navy with the orange strap for $399, or ~$324 after cashback and rebate.
Hamilton H78615985 Watches,Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Orange Rubber Dark Grey Dial, Luxury Hamilton Automatic Watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Yes, I got that. I believe you missed my sarcasm and also the ironically amusing content of the pic you posted.


Well, all I can tell you is that when someone backs into your brand new car, humor is not what will ever come to mind just a few days later in reference to a picture of it taken right after the accident.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Shouldn't your car have been < sunglasses > able to Dodge?

YEEEAAAAAHHHH...


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

gregori said:


> Are Seconda watches worth the price? I'm tempted to pull the triger on this one. Any wrist shot?
> 
> TT


Not sure, but i was just about to bite until i read "this product can be shipped to: UK and EU". Sigh. No new watch for me. ..


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Well, all I can tell you is that when someone backs into your brand new car, humor is not what will ever come to mind just a few days later in reference to a picture of it taken right after the accident.


Sometimes we all need a reminder that, no matter how funny something sounds in our heads, humor and sarcasm don't always transfer well into text.

I hope this photo will cheer you up. A few years back, someone gassing up his brand new Charger for the first time had a little difficulty with the capless fuel filler. They had to disconnect the nozzle so he could take it back to the dealer to extract!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Back to the deals!! Haha

For those in the northeastern US, Victorinox is having their semi-annual sale at the headquarters in Monroe, CT. I believe they're open until 9pm tonight (Friday) and 4pm tomorrow (Saturday).

Picked up this beauty this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

> Are Seconda watches worth the price? I'm tempted to pull the triger on this one. Any wrist shot?





cheehoo said:


> Not sure, but i was just about to bite until i read "this product can be shipped to: UK and EU". Sigh. No new watch for me. ..


I was unable to find a seller which would ship the blue-dialed version to my country either. However, there are sellers on Amazon.co.uk, which ship black-dialed version on strap wider than UK and EU. And this version is cheaper, just GBP 35. The strap, though, was 'leather upper' only, so it had to be replaced with something more prominent (a ZRC). It is a very nice watch, though it is quasi-chrono.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation Officer automatic, model H70615133, for $494.19. With an additional 3% rebate available through Be Frugal. This beats the competition by at least $72.

HAMILTON KHAKI AVIATION OFFICER AUTO MENS WATCH H70615133


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*If SHINOLA is your thing...*

I've been in two *NORDSTROM RACK* stores in the Seattle area recently and noted that they offer quite a number of* SHINOLA* watches at a considerable discount. Many of their other fashion watches are discounted too, some 50% & more.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

SuperFros said:


> I was unable to find a seller which would ship the blue-dialed version to my country either. However, there are sellers on Amazon.co.uk, which ship black-dialed version on strap wider than UK and EU. And this version is cheaper, just GBP 35. The strap, though, was 'leather upper' only, so it had to be replaced with something more prominent (a ZRC). It is a very nice watch, though it is quasi-chrono.
> 
> View attachment 7958634


Can't get UK dealers to ship Sekonda? Try Masters in Time in the Netherlands

Sekonda 3508 watch - 3508

I was looking for the blue version a while back and found out they would ship the Sekonda to the USA - But instead I bought something similar, Bulova Marine Starr:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Shouldn't your car have been b-) able to Dodge?
> 
> YEEEAAAAAHHHH...





cel4145 said:


> I'm not sure the cameras are helping with that because they create a bigger blind spot for some drivers. Tuesday this week, I was driving through a parking lot, and a woman backed into the passenger side of my now not-so-new-looking Dodge Charger (2 months old less than 1500 miles). I suspect she was just using the rear camera instead of checking out the windows because she said she didn't "see me."
> 
> Either that, or she was on her phone. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 7955442


Did the police charger with driving recklessly?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Shouldn't your car have been < sunglasses > able to Dodge?
> 
> YEEEAAAAAHHHH...


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

I bet the owner ended up selling his/her Dodge Ram for a... bargain!


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

*Re: If SHINOLA is your thing...*

Same in So Cal stores. How are those SHINOLA watches?


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Hamilton Timeless Classic Pan Europ auto chrono

http://www.ashford.com/us/H35756735...moon.com&LinkName=Free+Shipping+on+all+orders

$888 with DMCLASSIC888 coupon code.


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks to the person that posted the James McCabe sale. My watch arrived yesterday. Very happy with the purchase. Nice watch for $80.00.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Did anybody here grab this one? It's already sold out. What a great looking Ball.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Worldtime GMT Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch CM2052D-SJ-BK


I've been trying to keep an eye out for a nice Ball so of course I missed this one.

I like how Upscale Time's deal of the day countdown timer is perpetually stuck at "3hours : 57min : 57sec"

I bought one of their deals of the day a few weeks ago. It's still on "sale". Hmm.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

I think I need to thank all you guys for helping to develop, evolve, and enable a passion. Even though you don't have to, you do, just like heros.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

friendofpugs said:


> I just hit the TJ Maxx near where I work on my lunch break and got this same watch for $200 - BOOM! I scoured the two stores near my house with no luck a few weeks ago, but your post prompted me to try a different location. Thanks!


I was intrigued by this Citizen Nighthawk, and after hitting my 3rd Maxx, there it was! Not a fan of bracelets, so I threw it on this GSD Metta strap I had. I kind of like the modern watch/200 year old leather combo. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

gregori said:


> Are Seconda watches worth the price? I'm tempted to pull the triger on this one. Any wrist shot?
> 
> TT


I've never heard of this brand before. They are all pretty low cost. Is it the English version of Invicta?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

JMart said:


> I think I need to thank all you guys for helping to develop, evolve, and enable a passion. Even though you don't have to, you do, just like heros.


The heroes we deserve, but not the ones we need right now...


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Back to the deals!! Haha
> 
> For those in the northeastern US, Victorinox is having their semi-annual sale at the headquarters in Monroe, CT. I believe they're open until 9pm tonight (Friday) and 4pm tomorrow (Saturday).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up man- i'll be heading up to Hartford from Long Island in the morning and driving right by there! How big are some of the discounts they're offering???


----------



## Christian Soto (Jun 4, 2015)

What a small world, same store(TJ Puerto Rico), same watch, same strap(almost), same price.....lol


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> Thanks for the heads up man- i'll be heading up to Hartford from Long Island in the morning and driving right by there! How big are some of the discounts they're offering???


Expect to save about 25% off of regular "sale" prices. They had some 7750 chronos for around $600, and 2824 autos for around $300. Plenty of dive masters (auto and Quartz), and infantry models. Don't forget the knives while you're there!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: If SHINOLA is your thing...*



Squirrelly said:


> I've been in two *NORDSTROM RACK* stores in the Seattle area recently and noted that they offer quite a number of* SHINOLA* watches at a considerable discount. Many of their other fashion watches are discounted too, some 50% & more.


Selection at Nordstrom rack is EXTREMELY hit or miss, but they get Shinola down from unreasonable to merely "kinda spendy" 

More to the point, they *do* carry VSA, and you can find deals on good VSA stuff-- albeit rarely.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: If SHINOLA is your thing...*

$799 for this Oris Big Crown Chronograph (7750 based) at Upscale Time.

Oris Big Crown Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 674-7567-4061


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I think this is a deal. Hamilton Women's Jazzmaster Viewmatic.

$298 with code DMOONMOM (expires 5/15). Plus Ebates 6%. Plus $50 statement credit for buying from Ashford if you have that offer on your Amex card. So potentially down to $230.

w w w .ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/H32325135.pid


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

Chamo22 said:


> I've never heard of this brand before. They are all pretty low cost. Is it the English version of Invicta?


See Welcome to Sekonda Watches. And they are not trying to be Invicta by pretending they are more than they are. On the back of the case, it is stated "Assembled in China". The movement is cheap Miyota. 
Funny thing is that they admit on their web page that 'Sekonda is a British brand which was established in 1966 to offer a collection of mechanical wathces which were manufactured in Russia'. This co-operation stopped long ago, and some Russian watch traders believe that 'Sekonda' brand actually belongs to them, and not to the British firm. So, what is left of Poljot Trading House in Moscow continues to sell Sekonda watches of their own produce (now actually also assembled in China). Thus, there are two kinds of Sekonda-branded watches on the market, now not related to each other. 
Still, British Sekonda watches are worth the money in my opinion - when they are reasonably discounted. I wouldn't pay EUR 124 for Sekonda 3508 from the Masters of Time in the Netherlands (with MSRP being GBP 80), as was suggeted above, but GBP 36 was a resonable price IMHO. The case is brass BTW, not SS.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not able to use the code MAY10 on this watch. Is it just me or the code cannot be used for this watch? I think I will buy it either way..


Negakinu said:


> The poor man's Autavia, the Sekonda 3508 has hit an all-time low price over at Watchshop.com, 45GBP with an additional 10% off using their current promo code.
> 
> View attachment 7952530


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals has an interesting looking Versace Automatic Moonphase for $995. Beats the next best price I found by $450. Not exactly my style but I bet it looks nice in person. Blued steel hands, unique case shape...










http://www.jomadeals.com/versace-20a99d001_s282

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I'm not sure the cameras are helping with that because they create a bigger blind spot for some drivers. Tuesday this week, I was driving through a parking lot, and a woman backed into the passenger side of my now not-so-new-looking Dodge Charger (2 months old less than 1500 miles). I suspect she was just using the rear camera instead of checking out the windows because she said she didn't "see me."
> 
> Either that, or she was on her phone. :roll:
> 
> View attachment 7955442


She was probably trying to get into one of the two parking bays you have taken  Pretty wide that Dodge!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Bulova Men's 98B229 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Grey Watch for $386.25


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

ToMo has jean richard, I don't think they are the lowest prices but the seem pretty good.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

25% off at Skagen with promo code "FRIENDS16." Works on sale items, including these wool felt straps at $9.99 USD before discount. Free shipping and free returns for US customers.
Watches for Men & Women, Bags, Jewelry & Wallets | SKAGEN®


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sussa said:


> 25% off at Skagen with promo code "FRIENDS16." Works on sale items, including these wool felt straps at $9.99 USD before discount. Free shipping and free returns for US customers.
> Watches for Men & Women, Bags, Jewelry & Wallets | SKAGEN
> 
> View attachment 7964682


Those look interesting and at $7.50 after discount probably worth a try


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I was tempted by the Skagen sale... they have the Ancher Mono jump hour for $82.50 with free shipping, but I just bought another watch today so.....


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has an interesting looking Versace Automatic Moonphase for $995. Beats the next best price I found by $450. Not exactly my style but I bet it looks nice in person. Blued steel hands, unique case shape...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, too bad about that case shape. Great price for an otherwise good looking piece with what appears to be a 7751.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> I was tempted by the Skagen sale... they have the Ancher Mono jump hour for $82.50 with free shipping, but I just bought another watch today so.....


Those look like continuously rotating hour disk rather than true jump hour.


----------



## savagespawn (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking for a deal on a black 2nd gen monster on bracelet.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

taike said:


> Those look like continuously rotating hour disk rather than true jump hour.


You are probably right, with the half hour marking you can see. I guess it won't fill that niche after all!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Best price I can recall on this Alpina Startimer Quartz Chrono -- a forum favorite in its various colors.

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Blue Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch AL-372N4S6 - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

The only coupon I could find is GOOGLE10 for a final price of $465.









$64 more for the PVD version with GOOGLE20

http://www.jomashop.com/alpina-watch-al-372n4fbs6.html


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals has an interesting looking Versace Automatic Moonphase for $995. Beats the next best price I found by $450. Not exactly my style but I bet it looks nice in person. Blued steel hands, unique case shape...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first Valjoux 7751 based watch that I have ever seen for under $1K.

For those of you that don't know, the Valjoux 7751 movement probably has the most complications of ANY automatic movement in a watch below $10K - $15K. Here's a list of complications:

Hours
Minutes
Small Seconds
Chrono Seconds
Chrono Minutes
Chrono Hours
24 Hour Hand (Shares the subdial with the seconds hand)
Day
Date
Month
Moon Phase

All that in an automatic movement!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KrisOK said:


> This is the first Valjoux 7751 based watch that I have ever seen for under $1K.
> 
> For those of you that don't know, the Valjoux 7751 movement probably has the most complications of ANY automatic movement in a watch below $10K - $15K. Here's a list of complications:
> 
> ...


Besides Eternas. There have been several Eterna 7751 watches lately for under $1000. Some have even been modified to single pusher chronographs.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

eggnspoons said:


> She was probably trying to get into one of the two parking bays you have taken  Pretty wide that Dodge!


Benefit of the doubt: I assume he parked after hit.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive + $25 gift card for $101.

http://slickdeals.net/f/8705979-citizen-eco-drive-watch-aw0031-52a-135-25-25-slickdeals-rebate-76-25-at-macys-com?v=1


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Seiko SARB017 on Massdrop for $329.99 plus shipping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Lew & Huey Acionnas, Cerberus, Orthos I* and Spectre are now all marked down by $50. Coupon codes may still be applied.

*Does not include LE models or Orthos II/Commander 300.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

My Bulova Moon Watch arrived from Kohl's today. I haven't removed the stickers yet because I'm not sure I love it.










It's much bigger than I thought it would be. It's bulky compared to my Speedy Pro.










The build quality and finish are nice on it and I'll likely keep it. Just thought I'd love it more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> My Bulova Moon Watch arrived from Kohl's today. I haven't removed the stickers yet because I'm not sure I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kohls cancelled mine....what size is your wrist


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> Kohls cancelled mine....what size is your wrist


7.5


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't see many of these. Black dial Mallard Extreme Chrono. Only one, on Ebay, half price.
Mallard Extreme Chronograph 200M Wrist Watch New | eBay


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Damn that watch would dwarf my wrist


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd like to thank each and every one of the enablers posting good deals here. 

I've been lurking for less than a week and I really appreciate the effort of hooking it up for everyone. 

I haven't bought anything posted but I'm sure I will eventually. 

Great job, everyone ! Thanks for the love even if our wives and bank accounts may not love you. 

A sincere thank you, 
Luis


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> Seiko SARB017 on Massdrop for $329.99 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a cool watch. Anyone know if this drop is a good deal for someone in the US?


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Ten-Ten said:


> Don't see many of these. Black dial Mallard Extreme Chrono. Only one, on Ebay, half price.
> Mallard Extreme Chronograph 200M Wrist Watch New | eBay


Are these any good? I see ETA quartz and a decent overall look, but I've never once heard about them.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

bobski said:


> So Chaps (and Chapesses) I have found what I believe to be a stonking deal.
> 
> View attachment 7952690
> 
> ...


I got my white dial one from Ashford 10 months ago for 399.








The watch is very slim and classic. It is one of my favorite watch. I own a total of 3 watches with Unitas or ETA 7001 movement and here they are. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I recently bought a Bulova Accu Swiss Percheron watch for my friend - it was 459 and 429 now at Watchery, and it was as low as 339:
A good deal for this prices. Build quality is great - polished and matte elements of case are made at the Kontiki quality. Strap silicone quality is so-so. 
Case also fits small wrist size, it looks big but it is not.
*Problem - unique screws at case and lugs.
*
Bulova Accu-Swiss 63B190 Watches,Men's Percheron Auto Black Rubber Stainless Steel Blue Dial SS, Dress Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> Damn that watch would dwarf my wrist


Maybe, I've come to realize that close up wrist shots usually make the watch look bigger than it would in person.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> I recently bought a Bulova Accu Swiss Percheron watch for my friend - it was 459 and 429 now at Watchery, and it was as low as 339:
> A good deal for this prices. Build quality is great - polished and matte elements of case are made at the Kontiki quality. Strap silicone quality is so-so.
> Case also fits small wrist size, it looks big but it is not.
> *Problem - unique screws at case and lugs.
> ...


Yeah I have this same watch but the MUFC version in black. Fantastic watch and build quality. I was able to get it for less than 400 a few months back.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> My Bulova Moon Watch arrived from Kohl's today. I haven't removed the stickers yet because I'm not sure I love it.
> 
> It's much bigger than I thought it would be. It's bulky compared to my Speedy Pro.
> 
> ...


I agree that it's too large for its style.
If I may ask, where did you get the strap for the speedy? I've been looking for a strap with a subtle orangy stripe all over the internet and all I see is screaming orange or blunt yellow. Yours is exactly what I've been looking for [except the very acceptable greenish background color].


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BPal75 said:


> This is a cool watch. Anyone know if this drop is a good deal for someone in the US?


It's the best deal you could find for a Japan-Domestic-Model, because you'll also get massdrop's warranty along with the usual Japan-Only warranty for JDM watches. This alone is worth getting it from massdrop regardless of the price difference. Because it'll save you from headaches if the watch had any malfunctions.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

https://www.thesydneystrapco.com/
30% off orders over $50, NATO from $10AUD, Perlon from $16, leather zulus from $25. 
I don't have any personal experience with them so happy to be advised on quality etc!


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

As far as I can see Sydney Strap Co basically always have a 30% off discount code, and you can get a 40% off if you send in photos of your watch on their NATO's. As far as quality goes I think they are pretty good, compare well with my cheapest NATO straps, as a nice touch they have their name engraved on the metal loop which I like. I've bought about 10 in the last two months and will be getting more soon.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Seiko SARB017 on Massdrop for $329.99 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordered and exciited!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Ordered and exciited!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


u should be I love mine stock straps not great tho but the watch is amazing
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I agree that it's too large for its style.
> If I may ask, where did you get the strap for the speedy? I've been looking for a strap with a subtle orangy stripe all over the internet and all I see is screaming orange or blunt yellow. Yours is exactly what I've been looking for [except the very acceptable greenish background color].


I ordered the strap from a woman in Spain. It is made out of parachute braid material used by the French Marine Nationale in the 1970s. She also has material from the 60s with a red stripe instead of yellow. I like it because once it is sized you can just slip it on and off over your hand because of the elasticity of the material. I may order one with the Red as well. This is the link to her website http://www.erikasoriginals.com


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Best price I can recall on this Alpina Startimer Quartz Chrono -- a forum favorite in its various colors.
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Blue Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch AL-372N4S6 - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Been looking at this one for awhile and finally ordered. Just has a nice summer feel to it - that blue and white. Thanks!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Revue Thommen Automatic Airspeed XL for $495 on Gemnation today. I haven't seen this one for sale anywhere in a while, but cheapest I previously saw was $695.

Revue Thommen Automatic XL Mens Watch Model: 16070.4632


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't know if it's just me, but real genuine deals seem to be a bit thin on the ground of late.

Is the surge of grey market deals of the last 24 months slowly coming to an end? Or are they sandbagging for holiday weekends?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but real genuine deals seem to be a bit thin on the ground of late.
> 
> Is the surge of grey market deals of the last 24 months slowly coming to an end? Or are they sandbagging for holiday weekends?


Depends on what your are waiting for. Ebay Hexa Osprey deal posted a week ago was really great, one of the best of 2016 but my watch funds were drained by my SBBN035 I got a few days earlier so I passed.

I check here a couple of times daily and usually once every 2-3 days I find something I could pull the trigger on, but I started slowing down on my purchases a lot since the end of 2015.

Stay tuned, you will surely find something you like soon enough!

S.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I ordered the strap from a woman in Spain. It is made out of parachute braid material used by the French Marine Nationale in the 1970s. She also has material from the 60s with a red stripe instead of yellow. I like it because once it is sized you can just slip it on and off over your hand because of the elasticity of the material. I may order one with the Red as well. This is the link to her website ERIKA'S ORIGINALS ? ARTISAN LEATHER SLIPPERS AND MORE


Thanks a lot for your reply.
Looks like it's only available for 21mm, do you think it'll fit for a 19mm lug width watch?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but real genuine deals seem to be a bit thin on the ground of late.
> 
> Is the surge of grey market deals of the last 24 months slowly coming to an end? Or are they sandbagging for holiday weekends?


Everything just seems lame after the $79 Eterna Pulsometer...

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Everything just seems lame after the $79 Eterna Pulsometer...


All I want is an attractive sub-$500 7750/51/53 chronograph 

Wish I'd jumped on that stream of Revue Thommen Airspeed chronos that was around 6 months or so back...


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Chamo22 said:


> I've never heard of this brand before. They are all pretty low cost. Is it the English version of Invicta?


Wouldnt recommend them, 
first watch I ever bought was a Seconda, 15 yrs old so saved my coin for a year to get it,
It was very pretty but only lasted a week until something fell off the face (hand or something.. this was 25+ yrs ago).

They may be different nowadays, Dylan says 'things have changed' 
but I won't touch them again.

If i am honest they are like a budget build/priced Accurist (you don't have them in US either)
who are a themselves a crap version of Bulova..


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> Looks like it's only available for 21mm, do you think it'll fit for a 19mm lug width watch?


I think so. It fits a 20mm lug width with no trouble and the material is flexible, even more so than a standard NATO strap.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> All I want is an attractive sub-$500 7750/51/53 chronograph
> 
> Wish I'd jumped on that stream of Revue Thommen Airspeed chronos that was around 6 months or so back...


Or the one about a month back!

A sub $500 7751 would be quite a thing


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok deal seekers- here's one you can thank me for later

Vestal. Water resistant to 10ATM on a Zulu strap for $13.80!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Vestal-ABZ3C02-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00JBC8ACI


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

@;And the sister watch for $15.80
http://www.amazon.com/Vestal-Unisex-ABC3C01-Stainless-Canvas/dp/B00AQROL20


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Disneydave said:


> Been looking at this one for awhile and finally ordered. Just has a nice summer feel to it - that blue and white. Thanks!


Congrats!
I think I'm gonna sell my PVD to get this SS blue one too, shakes things up a bit


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

eljay said:


> Or the one about a month back!
> 
> A sub $500 7751 would be quite a thing


These Stuhrling Prestige chronographs are all under 500 and they come with 7750 movement. I own the black PVD version and it is within +/- 2-3 seconds a day. The PVD coating is OK but not the best while the lume is virtually nonexistent.


















smille76 said:


> Depends on what your are waiting for. Ebay Hexa Osprey deal posted a week ago was really great, one of the best of 2016 but my watch funds were drained by my SBBN035 I got a few days earlier so I passed.
> 
> I check here a couple of times daily and usually once every 2-3 days I find something I could pull the trigger on, but I started slowing down on my purchases a lot since the end of 2015.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive + $25 gift card for $101.
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Watch AW0031-52A $135 - 25% - $25 SlickDeals Rebate = $76.25 at macys.com 04-29-2016 - Slickdeals.net


I just bought this. Solid deal with the rebate and $25 gift card. My wife also has a Macy's card so I got a few extra shekels off for that as well. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

LBPolarBear said:


> Ok deal seekers- here's one you can thank me for later
> 
> Vestal. Water resistant to 10ATM on a Zulu strap for $13.80!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vestal-ABZ3C02-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00JBC8ACI


It's shown as $20 for me.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

Does anyone still have that link to the Chinese military watch at Taobao? I've been trying to find it here but can't! TIA.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Revue Thommen Automatic Airspeed XL for $495 on Gemnation today. I haven't seen this one for sale anywhere in a while, but cheapest I previously saw was $695.
> 
> Revue Thommen Automatic XL Mens Watch Model: 16070.4632


It was $450 or less during the sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

jaykickboxer said:


> u should be I love mine stock straps not great tho but the watch is amazing
> 
> View attachment 7974410
> 
> ...


This one is so nice looking, I'm tempted, Again


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Best price I can recall on this Alpina Startimer Quartz Chrono -- a forum favorite in its various colors.
> 
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Blue Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch AL-372N4S6 - Startimer - Alpina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


Actually these were over $100 less than that several months ago from Gemnation. I know as I got a couple then, both SS & PVD.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> These Stuhrling Prestige chronographs are all under 500 and they come with 7750 movement.


Sure, but the 7751 is quite a different beast.

http://www.eta.ch/index.php?id=77&L=2


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Actually these were over $100 less than that several months ago from Gemnation. I know as I got a couple then, both SS & PVD.


I wonder if anyone actually tried to track the deals posted here for reference. I never know until someone posts something like this if I'm seeing a good price or a great one.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Ottski44 said:


> I wonder if anyone actually tried to track the deals posted here for reference. I never know until someone posts something like this if I'm seeing a good price or a great one.


So you're saying we need a wiswiswis.com ?


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Chamo22 said:


> It's shown as $20 for me.
> View attachment 7980090


It shows that for me too now, sorry man. It was lower earlier. Looks like the blue strap one went up a buck or two as well. Wish I would've grabbed one of each instead of just the blue one. Now that I think about it a Zulu strap by itself would cost me $13.... lol


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Found a different link for the blue Vestal for $16.75 still...

Vestal Unisex ABC3C01 Alpha Bravo Stainless Steel Watch with Blue Canvas Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQROL20/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_KGQjxbDPXBW4A


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

That's a brilliant idea


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

You can do that to a half-assed degree if you Google search "Heads Up" "Bargain" + name of watch.

Especially if you know it's one that's been featured in this thread before.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You can do that to a half-assed degree if you Google search "Heads Up" "Bargain" + name of watch.
> 
> Especially if you know it's one that's been featured in this thread before.


You can also search individual threads through the web interface

Edit: I just re-familiarised myself with this feature... Bit of a pain.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

For those of you who wish that the SARB017 was bigger and or cheaper, eBay has the SNKN69 (aka green recraft) for $121.61. It's going on Amazon for $141.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

LBPolarBear said:


> It shows that for me too now, sorry man. It was lower earlier. Looks like the blue strap one went up a buck or two as well. Wish I would've grabbed one of each instead of just the blue one. Now that I think about it a Zulu strap by itself would cost me $13.... lol


The straps are pretty awful, but the watch itself is good value. Mine came with a flat battery, Amazon credited me the full amount.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Barry S said:
> 
> 
> > Best price I can recall on this Alpina Startimer Quartz Chrono -- a forum favorite in its various colors.
> ...


Yup I believe touch of modern had it for around 330 about the same time they were blowing out the chronos and GMT


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> For those of you who wish that the SARB017 was bigger and or cheaper, eBay has the SNKN69 (aka green recraft) for $121.61. It's going on Amazon for $141.
> 
> View attachment 7982010


I really have to get out of this thread. I just bought this one too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> For those of you who wish that the SARB017 was bigger and or cheaper, eBay has the SNKN69 (aka green recraft) for $121.61. It's going on Amazon for $141.
> 
> View attachment 7982010


But it has tiny hands -- like a certain presidential candidate.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The site evo.com has an extra 10 percent off site-wide for today only. They primarily sell skate/ski/surf gear, but they do have a selection of watches for sale, including several varieties of the Suunto Core and the Suunto Traverse and Ambit 3 Peak GPS watches. They also have 17 different G-Shocks.

The code is 1DAY.

Men's Watches | evo


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But it has tiny hands -- like a certain presidential candidate.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.delicate-shop.com/Seamaster-c-4.html

Hello mates, this is a scam right?


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Orient watches 40% off & free shipping. Use code CLASSOF16. http://orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ramonv said:


> Seamaster :
> 
> Hello mates, this is a scam right?


Seamasters for $150? What do you think?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Houls said:


> I really have to get out of this thread. I just bought this one too.


Congrats! Be sure to post some wrist photos when you get it; some closeups of that star guilloche dial would be nice.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Congrats! Be sure to post some wrist photos when you get it; some closeups of that star guilloche dial would be nice.


Will do. I already got a shipping notification from EBay. It should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> So you're saying we need a wiswiswis.com ?


This is a brilliant idea


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

:-d


Perdendosi said:


> Seamasters for $150? What do you think?


I'm waiting for the $1.50 Lightning DEAL at Amazon :-d


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

FYI: Evo.com is a great site. I order most of my ski gear from them and have never had a bad experience. Excellent customer sevice.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tough times for the "Heads Up!" thread. The deals aren't great; Wow and The Watchery's stock has gotten as stale as Inventory Adjusters. The thread almost slipped to Page 2!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This isn't bad at all ... Jacob Time has the Hamilton Linwood automatic chronograph, model H18516731, for $555. Be Frugal rebate would take that down to $538.35. Really nice price for a Valjoux 7750 movement, sapphire crystal and Hamilton's build quality. Watch Grabber via NewEgg has it for the same price, but no rebate option. Everybody else seems to be hundreds more.

Be advised that the watch has a 38mm case, and other WUSsers have reported it wears small. So it might be a good auto chrono option for you with smaller wrists.

Hamilton Linwood Automatic Leather Mens Watch H18516731


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

It's on Amazon 521


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> It's on Amazon 521


Sorry, didn't catch that for some reason.

There you go. Even better. The only other new 7750 models I've seen down this low are the Bulovas.

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H18516731-Linwood-Chronograph-Leather/dp/B000HRXN4Q


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

sorry for being too lazy to search through the thread,
any new bambino deals?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ramonv said:


> Seamaster :
> 
> Hello mates, this is a scam right?


If you have to ask the question, you already know the answer.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

No (sorry, I too am being lazy and typing "no" was 10 keystrokes shorter than typing "I don't know"). All in good fun, of course! I suppose the absence of any real deals lately has been making me a bit "punchy", LOL.



solchitlins said:


> sorry for being too lazy to search through the thread,
> any new bambino deals?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Another disastrous day at TJ Maxx. Because they offer a 10% "Senior" discount on Mondays, I now check out their inventory regularly . Today, I found what I hope is the perfect "Mother's Day" gift for my wife: Citizen Eco-Drive Women's FC0002-53A World Time A-T Watch Citizen.

The price was $170. Less the 10% Senior discount, the net is $153 plus tax. These sell for $365 on Amazon with Citizen warranty; or, typically $230-$260 grey market (ebay, Joma, etc.).

She needs a watch and recently expressed an interest in the larger styles that women are now wearing. This should just about do it. I think it is a beautiful quality watch. A little blingy for a man but should suit her well. In addition, all of her jewelry is usually gold so this will fit right in. About the only downside that I can see is that Citizen seems to have a problem with their electroplating on their bracelets but can always swap it out for a nice leather strap if that becomes a problem.

Typical first rate quality and features that Citizen puts into their nicer A-T watches.

38mm case excluding crown
Sapphire Crystal
100M WR
Solid link bracelet with solid ends and butterfly clasp; 21mm lug tapering to 17mm at clasp 
Radio controlled with automated DST support for 26+ time zones and 5 RC towers around the world
Dual Time Zone
Perpetual Calendar
Etc., etc., etc.....
The only other concern is that like most A-T watches, initial setup is a little complicated, generally requiring consulting the manual. But, once it is done, likely the last adjustment you ever need to make for the life of the watch except when changing time zones. That always boggles my mind, the correct time and date, to the second, for an estimated 10-15 years assuming you provide adequate light to keep the cell charged and leave the watch in a location where it can regularly calibrate at night. No battery changes...nothing. Just wear it and enjoy.

However, I can now see one more challenge. I just slipped the watch on and see that it is ample long enough for my 7 1/4" wrist. Hmmm? Is this really too blingy for a man???

The requisite pics:


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> For those of you who wish that the SARB017 was bigger and or cheaper, eBay has the SNKN69 (aka green recraft) for $121.61. It's going on Amazon for $141.
> 
> View attachment 7982010


I have that watch and it's a nice one -- in the bright sun it's got some visual depth, and the gold around the perimeter of the face really pops. The strap isn't anything you'd buy on its own but it's good enough for now...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Another disastrous day at TJ Maxx. Because they offer a 10% "Senior" discount on Mondays, I now check out their inventory regularly . Today, I found what I hope is the perfect "Mother's Day" gift for my wife: Citizen Eco-Drive Women's FC0002-53A World Time A-T Watch Citizen.
> 
> The price was $170. Less the 10% Senior discount, the net is $153 plus tax. These sell for $365 on Amazon with Citizen warranty; or, typically $230-$260 grey market (ebay, Joma, etc.).
> 
> ...


Not blingy at all if you like gold watches. I don't see anything that would identify it as a woman's model. Go back and get a second one for yourself.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Not blingy at all if you like gold watches. I don't see anything that would identify it as a woman's model. Go back and get a second one for yourself.


IMO the pink hands definitely push it into female territory. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdulllah said:


> IMO the pink hands definitely push it into female territory. Again, just my opinion.


I guess so. Depends on how pink they look in person. They don't look that bright on my laptop, so I didn't really notice that they were "pink".


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Another disastrous day at TJ Maxx. Because they offer a 10% "Senior" discount on Mondays, I now check out their inventory regularly . Today, I found what I hope is the perfect "Mother's Day" gift for my wife: Citizen Eco-Drive Women's FC0002-53A World Time A-T Watch Citizen.
> 
> The price was $170. Less the 10% Senior discount, the net is $153 plus tax. These sell for $365 on Amazon with Citizen warranty; or, typically $230-$260 grey market (ebay, Joma, etc.).
> 
> ...


I was SO CLOSE to buying one of these about a month ago! It's such a PITA to find sub-40mm chronos, and this thing was very tempting. The typeface is what turned me off on it, but otherwise it ticks all the boxes.

Citizen also makes a "women's" diver-ish chrono that's pretty slick at 40mm:


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This isn't bad at all ... Jacob Time has the Hamilton Linwood automatic chronograph, model H18516731, for $555. Be Frugal rebate would take that down to $538.35. Really nice price for a Valjoux 7750 movement, sapphire crystal and Hamilton's build quality. Watch Grabber via NewEgg has it for the same price, but no rebate option. Everybody else seems to be hundreds more.
> 
> Be advised that the watch has a 38mm case, and other WUSsers have reported it wears small. So it might be a good auto chrono option for you with smaller wrists.
> 
> ...


These beauties were selling for $400 before rebates last black friday.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> IMO the pink hands definitely push it into female territory. Again, just my opinion.





RyanD said:


> I guess so. Depends on how pink they look in person. They don't look that bright on my laptop, so I didn't really notice that they were "pink".


Funny, I have the watch in front of me and the pink didn't even register. Unless you look at it closely, first impression is it is an off red. It is actually more of a dark pink or reddish purple.

Re "gold watch", not usually my cuppa tea but this one is nice. What really sets it off is the vintage look of the dial and crown. The city time zone abbreviation on the chapter ring tend to "drop out" at normal viewing distances. Between the fonts of the numerals, handset style and dial face pattern, it has an Art Deco vibe. Like most nice watches, looks much nicer in person.

Hope she likes it. Saying that, she is not a watch person so much of the quality and high end tech will go over her head at the start.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Funny, I have the watch in front of me and the pink didn't even register. Unless you look at it closely, first impression is it is an off red. It is actually more of a dark pink or reddish purple.
> 
> Re "gold watch", not usually my cuppa tea but this one is nice. What really sets it off is the vintage look of the dial and crown. The city time zone abbreviation on the chapter ring tend to "drop out" at normal viewing distances. Between the fonts of the numerals, handset style and dial face pattern, it has an Art Deco vibe. Like most nice watches, looks much nicer in person.
> 
> Hope she likes it. Saying that, she is not a watch person so much of the quality and high end tech will go over her head at the start.


I bought the silver version of this watch for my wife sometime back and she enjoys it. WISH I would have gotten close to the deal you found, lol. They are really nice looking watches.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Another disastrous day at TJ Maxx. Because they offer a 10% "Senior" discount on Mondays, I now check out their inventory regularly . Today, I found what I hope is the perfect "Mother's Day" gift for my wife: Citizen Eco-Drive Women's FC0002-53A World Time A-T Watch Citizen.
> 
> The price was $170. Less the 10% Senior discount, the net is $153 plus tax. These sell for $365 on Amazon with Citizen warranty; or, typically $230-$260 grey market (ebay, Joma, etc.).
> 
> ...


Well done on that killer deal! I wear this version of it (FC0000-59D) and it's easily one of my favorites. It has a unique starburst mother of pearl dial that's unlike anything I've seen.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Ok- let's see if I can redeem myself...

Amazon Lightning Deal- 42mm case, 7mm thick for $24.99!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good price on this beauty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Drue Nicholas (Apr 20, 2016)

Just purchased this one at Ashford.com...Pan Europ Silver Face for $992, no tax & no shipping costs. I think it's a good deal. I noticed it went up to $1167 this week!


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

ramonv said:


> Seamaster :
> 
> Hello mates, this is a scam right?


Just for interest, I decided to look into it. I first did a WHOIS search and it comes up as a new domain name set to expire in 1 year (two strikes). Surprisingly, they didn't pay to hide the registrant's name or address. It came up as a real person with a home address searchable by Google Maps. Needless to say, it would be very interesting if that house contained all the watches being sold in the website. Quite possibly, the person was just hired as a front or even had her name used as a front without her knowledge. All in all, not a very well set up operation.


----------



## Drue Nicholas (Apr 20, 2016)

FYI - I purchased one a month ago from an Amazon Vendor. Mine ran 2 to 4 minutes fast every 24 hours for 3.5 weeks everyday wear. I returned it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Another disastrous day at TJ Maxx. Because they offer a 10% "Senior" discount on Mondays, I now check out their inventory regularly . Today, I found what I hope is the perfect "Mother's Day" gift for my wife: Citizen Eco-Drive Women's FC0002-53A World Time A-T Watch Citizen.
> 
> The price was $170. Less the 10% Senior discount, the net is $153 plus tax. These sell for $365 on Amazon with Citizen warranty; or, typically $230-$260 grey market (ebay, Joma, etc.).
> 
> ...


It does seem to have too much bling for a man's wrist with the golden bracelet in my opinion.. However, I would definitely rock it on a dark leather strap with a matching gold buckle/clasp for a dressy look.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Chamo22 said:


> Just for interest, I decided to look into it. I first did a WHOIS search and it comes up as a new domain name set to expire in 1 year (two strikes). Surprisingly, they didn't pay to hide the registrant's name or address. *It came up as a real person with a home address searchable by Google Maps.* Needless to say, it would be very interesting if that house contained all the watches being sold in the website. Quite possibly, the person was just hired as a front or even had her name used as a front without her knowledge. All in all, not a very well set up operation.


It could be a case of identity theft.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Pan-Europ is a beaut! Not to rain on your parade, 'cause the price you paid is certainly not terrible; however, if you would have bought it yesterday (deal expired 5/1), you would have saved yourself an additional $104! Hamilton Mens Timeless Classic Pan Europ Auto Chrono Watch - Dealmoon



Drue Nicholas said:


> Just purchased this one at Ashford.com...Pan Europ Silver Face for $992, no tax & no shipping costs. I think it's a good deal. I noticed it went up to $1167 this week!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Glycine Combat 6 Auto on eBay for $312.50. Supposedly new in box and 5 available. This is the 36mm version. ETA 2824-2 to my knowledge. I've owned the larger size and it's a great watch. I have no affiliation to the seller.

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262417196475


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> IMO the pink hands definitely push it into female territory. Again, just my opinion.


"That's a nice shirt...does it come in men's sizes?"


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh


----------



## Ten-Ten (Feb 6, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> _Don't see many of these. Black dial Mallard Extreme Chrono. Only one, on Ebay, half price._
> Mallard Extreme Chronograph 200M Wrist Watch New | eBay
> Are these any good? I see ETA quartz and a decent overall look, but I've never once heard about them.


My white one seems well built. Looks good. Kinda shiny. Nice details. Great bracelet. More WR than most chronos. My watchmaker likes (and sells) 'em.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But it has tiny hands -- like a certain presidential candidate.


If you thought these hands were small, please check the blue Armitron on previous page .....oOh my my my my, lord have mercy!!!


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Originally Posted by *tinpusher*  _Don't see many of these. Black dial Mallard Extreme Chrono. Only one, on Ebay, half price._
Mallard Extreme Chronograph 200M Wrist Watch New | eBay
Are these any good? I see ETA quartz and a decent overall look, but I've never once heard about them.



Ten-Ten said:


> My white one seems well built. Looks good. Kinda shiny. Nice details. Great bracelet. More WR than most chronos. My watchmaker likes (and sells) 'em.


Google is your friend.. I know nothing about them other than what is here:
http://www.bowerswatchandclockrepair.com/Mallard catalog flyer final 4-10.pdf
JB-W31/S2 · The Duck Pond · Online Store Powered by Storenvy

Seems they are made by well known watch supply company Jules Borel & Co.= Not a bad price for a sapphire chrono?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> The requisite pics:
> 
> View attachment 7989242


I like the large date and the interesting date window.

Are the sub-dials translucent?

What do you call that type of dial with the ripples coming out from the center?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Originally Posted by *WorthTheWrist*  But it has tiny hands -- like a certain presidential candidate.



Sabadabadoo said:


> If you thought these hands were small, please check the blue Armitron on previous page .....oOh my my my my, lord have mercy!!!


Fellas, it's not the size of the hands, it's the motion of movement.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Fellas, it's not the size of the hands, it's the motion of movement.


That's just a platitude watches with small hands tell themselves.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

From Slickdeals:

Joma has the 42mm Deep Blue Sea Quest Automatic 1500m Diver on a bracelet for $279 after code.

Half a dozen dial colors to choose from.

http://www.jomashop.com/deep-blue-doorbuster-event.html

Code: DEEPBLUE279


----------



## Blacklip (Aug 10, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This isn't bad at all ... Jacob Time has the Hamilton Linwood automatic chronograph, model H18516731, for $555. Be Frugal rebate would take that down to $538.35. Really nice price for a Valjoux 7750 movement, sapphire crystal and Hamilton's build quality. Watch Grabber via NewEgg has it for the same price, but no rebate option. Everybody else seems to be hundreds more.
> 
> Be advised that the watch has a 38mm case, and other WUSsers have reported it wears small. So it might be a good auto chrono option for you with smaller wrists.


lowest price 398.00$ at Ashford (Black Friday last year)


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Didn't want to post about this until I got mine and saw it in person, but this cheap "nylon composite" strap from Infantry on Amazon is really very nice. It has a very soft, vinyl like, texture that is really comfortable on the wrist. It is stitched nicely and the buckle is heavy stainless. I do not think I am going to sweat with it like I do with leather, and if I do the best part is that I only paid *$6.79* I wanted something for my Kontiki for summer, and this fits the bill perfectly. It also comes in an orange stitched version that I have now also ordered for my orange Ray.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/INFANTRY-Blac..._UL250_SR170,250_&refRID=19BPWYXSBNP1ZM2VSKDM

And here's some requisite pics:


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

*Masswatch* is running the Seiko 'Sky Watch' from the Solar Prospex line for $184.99 on a 6-unit commit, total of 36 units available (1 sold as at posting).

Guest Link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-sky-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Blacklip said:


> lowest price 398.00$ at Ashford (Black Friday last year)


Black Friday is gone. Never to come back. Well, until next Thanksgiving.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It does seem to have too much bling for a man's wrist with the golden bracelet in my opinion.. However, I would definitely rock it on a dark leather strap with a matching gold buckle/clasp for a dressy look.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Yeah, it is rather blingy but sure is a pretty watch. A leather strap would definitely tone it down to a more manageable look. I'm sticking with the original plan and will give this to my wife as a MD gift. It is out of character for me. With the exception of my Citizen A-T watches, most of my collection tends towards an understated straight forward diver and field style watches that i can wear just about any time except for formal dress.

BTW, don't know how long the electroplate will hold up but Citizen did a nice job on the bracelet. The contrasting satin and polished links really pop and the circular stippling on the inside of the clasp is a nice touch.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> New old stock (unworn) Bulova Accutron Limited Edition Astronaut Watch, 2007.
> 
> Not sure how hard these are to come by new in box, but it says it was a run of 1,000 - this watch at # 857.
> 
> ...


Looks like someone snatched it up. If it was one of us, post pics when it arrives.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

3WR said:


> I like the large date and the interesting date window.
> 
> Are the sub-dials translucent?
> 
> What do you call that type of dial with the ripples coming out from the center?


I think the entire dial face is translucent to help with the charging of the power cell but more apparent in the windows at 6 and 12 o'clock because the material is thinner. Not certain but also believe the "windows" are probably cut outs with separate pieces underneath.

The sunburst / spoke pattern of the dial face is created through a combination of reflections and shadows from surface striations and subtle changes in depth. Unless you look closely, the dial face appears to be a flat white, more or less,when looking head on with the light behind you. The pattern becomes more pronounced when the watch 'is tilted or the light is coming from the side.

About the only knock I have is the numbers and index lines on the 24 hour clock at 9 o'clock are merely painted/printed on the dial face. That was probably intentional to try reduce some of the "busy-ness" of the dial.

When going over this watch, it reminds me of the first time I inspected my Bulova Precisionist under a loupe. You start to see a lot of detail done at a very small level which subtly but distinctively makes it a quality timepiece rather than merely a budget or "fashion" watch.

I think I did pretty well for $153 and hope my wife enjoys it.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Mido commander (new old stock) automatic $189 FS on eBay , 7 examples available







http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Rare-Mens-Mido-Commander-8669-Automatic-Blue-SS-Day-Date-Swiss-Watch-/252335682817?hash=item3ac060f501:g:XIgAAOSwBnVW-U~5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Frederique Constant Classics Index GMT, model FC350S5B6, for $775 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'

I can't speak to where that stands with its historical low price, but it beats the next-closest price now by $175.

Frederique Constant Classics Index GMT Silver Dial Automatic Men's Watch FC-350S5B6 - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Reminds me of the band on my PVD Kontiki. I just picked on up for myself, can't wait to see how it feels on the wrist.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

boze said:


> From Slickdeals:
> 
> Joma has the 42mm Deep Blue Sea Quest Automatic 1500m Diver on a bracelet for $279 after code.
> 
> ...


This is a good deal. Deep Blue offered this earlier in the year for $299, so it's a few bucks cheaper!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> This is a good deal. Deep Blue offered this earlier in the year for $299, so it's a few bucks cheaper!


Code "WUS" still currently brings this down to $299. Personally I'd spend the extra $20 and get it direct from DB...who's to say if you need any warranty work done how well Joma would be in that aspect?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

MacInFL said:


> I think the entire dial face is translucent to help with the charging of the power cell but more apparent in the windows at 6 and 12 o'clock because the material is thinner. Not certain but also believe the "windows" are probably cut outs with separate pieces underneath.
> 
> The sunburst / spoke pattern of the dial face is created through a combination of reflections and shadows from surface striations and subtle changes in depth. Unless you look closely, the dial face appears to be a flat white, more or less,when looking head on with the light behind you. The pattern becomes more pronounced when the watch 'is tilted or the light is coming from the side.
> 
> ...


She will. This watch shows that when Citizen steps up, it steps up big.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Code "WUS" still currently brings this down to $299. Personally I'd spend the extra $20 and get it direct from DB...who's to say if you need any warranty work done how well Joma would be in that aspect?


Well, too late.  Just bought the green one. There aren't a lot of pics or reviews of the auto version. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Code "WUS" still currently brings this down to $299. Personally I'd spend the extra $20 and get it direct from DB...who's to say if you need any warranty work done how well Joma would be in that aspect?


I bought an airblue from joma a couple months back. It shipped direct from DB. I would (and did) save $20 + $10 shipping by going through joma.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Well, too late.  Just bought the green one. There aren't a lot of pics or reviews of the auto version. Can't wait to see it!


I got the white, which is sold out on DB's site.


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Code "WUS" still currently brings this down to $299. Personally I'd spend the extra $20 and get it direct from DB...who's to say if you need any warranty work done how well Joma would be in that aspect?


This thread points to that not being a concern: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/final...a-unprotected-worn-missing-links-1639258.html



> I called Eli at Deep Blue, to check Joma authorized status among other things, and he explained Joma (authorized dealer) transmits them the daily order, and Deep Blue sends to Joma.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

They ran out on the first batch, and reposted a new item.-- they have 9 more now.

Brand New Glycine Combat 6 Stainless Steel Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 3916 19AT LB9B | eBay



platinumEX said:


> Glycine Combat 6 Auto on eBay for $312.50. Supposedly new in box and 5 available. This is the 36mm version. ETA 2824-2 to my knowledge. I've owned the larger size and it's a great watch. I have no affiliation to the seller.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262417196475


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> They ran out on the first batch, and reposted a new item.-- they have 9 more now.
> 
> Brand New Glycine Combat 6 Stainless Steel Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 3916 19AT LB9B | eBay


Seller also has one piece of the brown dial listed at $495, but will take a best offer at the last bid price.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> They ran out on the first batch, and reposted a new item.-- they have 9 more now.
> 
> Brand New Glycine Combat 6 Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3916 19AT LB9B | eBay


Anyone else notice the date is white? Looking at the Glycine website and other sellers shows that the date window is black.

From ebay 








From Glycine website


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Anyone else notice the date is white? Looking at the Glycine website and other sellers shows that the date window is black.


Interesting... An image search also doesn't turn up any photos of a black dial with a white date wheel other than that eBay listing.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

It may be lighting or my imagination but the "hub" where the hands attach looks different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

It seems like no intersting deals these days. WOW what's happened with you?
Dicided to miss the Adventic deal, think will go for Vaughan - hope will sell out my current collection to buy it until the deal will come


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> Interesting... An image search also doesn't turn up any photos of a black dial with a white date wheel other than that eBay listing.


... except for a thread in this very forum explaining that it's quite kosher and just due to Glycine mixing up a bunch of date wheels 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/authentic-fake-glycine-combat-3088482.html


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> ... except for a thread in this very forum explaining that it's quite kosher and just due to Glycine mixing up a bunch of date wheels
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/authentic-fake-glycine-combat-3088482.html


Hah, and I read that thread too. Even more interesting! Cheers.

Of course all I said was "interesting", not "suspicious" ;-)


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Victorinox Men's 241679 Chronograph Stainless Steel Sport Watch - for only $265


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

iuserman said:


> *Victorinox Men's 241679 Chronograph Stainless Steel Sport Watch - for only $265 *
> 
> View attachment 8006642


I've actually been watching this one recently. It was $254 last week with Prime.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A couple of Citizen and Bulova deals.

Eco-Drive for $89.99
Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Mens Watch AW1361 10H | eBay

Marine Star Chronograph for $99.99
Bulova Men&apos;s 98B176 Marine Star Chronograph Yellow Dial Black Watch | eBay


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Didn't see this posted yet. Amazon has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual A-T Stainless Steel Watch for $242. It includes the Citizen 5 year USA warranty which is actually 6 years if you register the watch online with Citizen. That is a steal for this watch through an AD. Grey market is usually around $220 or so.

Amazon.com: Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual A-T Stainless Steel Watch: Citizen: Watches

If you have followed any of my postings, you know that I am a fan of Citizen A-T watches. I think they are bargains for what is delivered. I wear my divers for fun (especially my treasured NY0040-09W lume dial) but when I need to know the accurate time (i.e., travel), I pull out one of my A-T watches. Game, Set, Match.

The CB0020-50E is perhaps my favorite A-T and "go-to" watch for daily wear. It is the cleanest design of the A-T watches and has the features that are most important:

Radio controlled ("Atomic Timekeeping") for 26 timezones and 5 radio towers (will sync just about anywhere in the northern hemisphere)
Perpetual calendar with automated DST support
EcoDrive - Solar Powered
Excellent lume on hands and dial face 
Sapphire crystal
Solid stainless steel case and bracelet
200M WR
Excellent bracelet with solid endpieces


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

*The Seiko 5 "Sea Urchin" SNZF watches are on 'Masswatch' for $119.99 after 20 sold.*

Guest link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch?mode=guest_open

*195 total units available:*


100x Pepsi SNZF15K1 - Seiko5finder 
95x Black SNZF17K1- Seiko5finder 
*7S36 automatic movement*
 
21,600 bph 
*Non-handwinding
* 
*Non-hacking* 
Case width: 42 mm 
Thickness: 12.6 mm 
Lug width: 22 mm 
Lug to lug width: 48.6 mm 
Hardlex crystal 
Day and Date at 3 o'clock 
120-click unidirectional rotating bezel 
Water resistance: 100 meters


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ebay deal of the day: Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather $289. 
Deals on eBay | Best deals and Free shipping


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

victo66 said:


> Ebay deal of the day: Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather $289.
> Deals on eBay | Best deals and Free shipping


Yes, the price has dipped a bit lower but this is still an excellent price for an excellent watch.

Couldn't be happier with mine.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Yes, the price has dipped a bit lower but this is still an excellent price for an excellent watch.
> 
> Couldn't be happier with mine.
> 
> View attachment 8009834


Beautiful watch, I have a Casio that is both solar and atomic, the dial is not as busy, still I can't justify this purchase!

I'm getting different description on the band: is it leather or synthetic?


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Barry S said:


> victo66 said:
> 
> 
> > Ebay deal of the day: Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather $289.
> ...


Couldn't pass up this deal, saw this watch in person a few days ago, what a beaut!


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah I have the similar Blue Angels Skyhawk and it's one of my favorites. If I didn't already have that I would pick up today's deal. 


sleepyinnaptown said:


> Couldn't pass up this deal, saw this watch in person a few days ago, what a beaut!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have my heart set on some type of Red Arrows Citizen watch. (Yes, I am aware of my obsession with red and black when it comes to watches. I am working on it. Or at least fueling it.)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I'm getting different description on the band: is it leather or synthetic?


It is genuine leather but coated (with polyurethane?) Not the most supple strap you'll ever feel but it breaks in nicely and is quite comfortable.

Don't be fooled by the perforations though -- they are for show only and do not go through the inner layer for ventilation.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have my heart set on some type of Red Arrows Citizen watch. (Yes, I am aware of my obsession with red and black when it comes to watches. I am working on it. Or at least fueling it.)


Back when I got my first generation Blue Angels model, Citizen had a USAF Thunderbirds version as well -- naturally with your favorite color scheme. They seem to have gone all Navy since -- at least on this side of the pond.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

victo66 said:


> Ebay deal of the day: Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather $289.
> Deals on eBay | Best deals and Free shipping


Incidentally, this model comes equipped with a sapphire crystal while it's much more expensive Ana-digi Skyhawk cousins offer mineral. 
And the best feature (in my opinion): The center second hand functions as a full time sweep second hand *and* becomes the chronograph second hand when in that mode.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Sweep second hand?

Is it not like this One ?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I just got an e-mail from Ebay indicating a $30.00 drop on the Maurice Lacroix LC1228-SS001-131 Men's Les Classiques Chronograph Black. I believe it was posted here at the $399.99 a short while ago . The Watchery is the seller/

From $399.99 to $369.99

Maurice Lacroix LC1228 SS001 131 Men&apos;s Les Classiques Chronograph Black | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ramonv said:


> Sweep second hand?
> 
> Is it not like this One ?


Yes, that is a sweep second hand. The term "sweep second hand" predates the era of quartz watches and simply refers to a center mounted second hand that circles (sweeps) the entire dial as opposed to a small subdial second hand.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

I uderstand... thanks!



Barry S said:


> Yes, that is a sweep second hand. The term "sweep second hand" predates the era of quartz watches and simply refers to a center mounted second hand that circles (sweeps) the entire dial as opposed to a small subdial second hand.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Congrats! Be sure to post some wrist photos when you get it; some closeups of that star guilloche dial would be nice.


Oh my! I am blown away at how sexy this watch is in person. This is the best $120 I've spent on a watch. I can't believe fashion watches cost more than this beauty with Seiko automatic movement and stunning looks.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ramonv said:


> I uderstand... thanks!


My pleasure Ramon. To be fair, these days the term _is_ often used to describe the smooth motion of the hand. 
I believe this has resulted from the relatively recent resurgence of mechanical watches. (Marketing!)

Since I also predate the quartz era, I prefer the traditional usage.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Yes, the price has dipped a bit lower but this is still an excellent price for an excellent watch.
> 
> Couldn't be happier with mine.
> 
> View attachment 8009834


Barry, are the strap pins curved?

Thanks Al.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Al30909 said:


> Barry, are the strap pins curved?
> 
> Thanks Al.


Yes they are Al.

Also, I've read in numerous places that this case (AT8020-03L) is *not* compatible with the bracelet version (AT8020-54L).


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Yes they are Al.
> 
> Also, I've read in numerous places that this case (AT8020-03L) is *not* compatible with the bracelet version (AT8020-54L).
> 
> View attachment 8012946


It has been sometime since i last looked at the different "Blue Angels" but recall reading the same thing that the bracelet would not work on the case that comes with the leather strap. Believe the discussion was over on slickdeals.net last summer. As I recall, someone had contacted Citizen USA about ordering a bracelet to upgrade their leather band version and was told by the CSR it wouldn't work due to differences in the case.

When I first started collecting watches, I was considering something similar, buy a leather or rubber strap model for less and then later upgrade to the OEM bracelet. I rec'd advice that I have passed on many times since...it's better to buy the combination you really want up front. Typically it is not that much more expensive and will almost always save money in the long run. For example, I picked up a Citizen BN0151-09L Blue "Prime" with rubber strap last summer during the pricing glitch at JCP. I immediately checked with Citizen re the OEM bracelet. I was told it would have to be ordered from Japan and would cost around $120. Well, that was a non-starter...I only paid about $113 (delivered) for the watch.

Back OT, if you want a Blue Angels A-T with bracelet, then get it that way but be prepared to pay more.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Houls said:


> Oh my! I am blown away at how sexy this watch is in person. This is the best $120 I've spent on a watch. I can't believe fashion watches cost more than this beauty with Seiko automatic movement and stunning looks.
> 
> View attachment 8012762
> 
> ...


WOW! That dial looks great! I bet this one will develop a fan base in no time. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, Model H70455153, for $299 with coupon code 'AFFIELD299'
Be Frugal's rebate takes that down to $281.06. Sure seems like a lot of watch for that price.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...utomatic/H70455153.pid?nid=sct_H70455153&so=1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, Model H70455153, for $299 with coupon code 'AFFIELD299'
> Be Frugal's rebate takes that down to $281.06. Sure seems like a lot of watch for that price.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70455153 Men's Watch , watches
> ...


The Amex $50 off $250 expires May 12. I'm still looking for something to use it on. This Hamilton is only 38mm, and the bracelet looks cheap from the photos.

They have an Edox automatic for $347 that looks a little better.


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

A different Hamilton shows up from that link.?.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

South of America said:


> A different Hamilton shows up from that link.?.


Dagnabbit. Corrected with photo of the correct watch model. Also not sure why I can't get the link to work.

Go to Ashford's website and search H70455153


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the one in the photo? I like it much better than the one at Ashford. 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

South of America said:


> What is the one in the photo? I like it much better than the one at Ashford.


Couldn't tell you. Do a Google Image search on Hamilton Khaki Field automatics and you can probably find it. I've done enough damage here.


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha! Thanks anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dagnabbit. Corrected with photo of the correct watch model. Also not sure why I can't get the link to work.
> 
> Go to Ashford's website and search H70455153


Ashford links are strange. Either open the link in a new tab or, when you get the "forbidden" screen, click in the url field and hit enter.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ToM has got what appears to be a pretty sweet deal on an equally sweet piece: BALL ENGINEER MASTER II DIVER GMT AUTOMATIC // DG1020A-PAJ-BKGO for $1599.99. A quick scroogle search seems to find this at over $500 less than the next closest one out there. Going through BeFrugal can get you another 7% cash back.

Edit: forgot to mention that somebody looks like they scored an even sweeter deal on the Glycine Airman GMT for $899! (wish it was me, but alas, it wasn't).


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Didn't see this posted yet. Amazon has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual A-T Stainless Steel Watch for $242. It includes the Citizen 5 year USA warranty which is actually 6 years if you register the watch online with Citizen. That is a steal for this watch through an AD. Grey market is usually around $220 or so.
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual A-T Stainless Steel Watch: Citizen: Watches
> 
> ...


I second that recommendation. I gave one of these to my dad last Christmas. Very striking in person. Using a "new customer" discount, I got his from Jet for $211. Easily worth the $242 at Amazon. A useful beauty.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Jomashop's Tudor Heritage Black Bay Red Bezel for $2600 after promo code "SMZDMMVTUDOR150"

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 79220R-BKSS - Tudor - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## koller1994 (Jan 26, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, Model H70455153, for $299 with coupon code 'AFFIELD299'
> Be Frugal's rebate takes that down to $281.06. Sure seems like a lot of watch for that price.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70455153 Men's Watch , watches


It is very difficult to read time I think


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Didn't see this posted yet. Amazon has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual A-T Stainless Steel Watch for $242. It includes the Citizen 5 year USA warranty which is actually 6 years if you register the watch online with Citizen. That is a steal for this watch through an AD. Grey market is usually around $220 or so.
> 
> Amazon.com: Citizen Eco-Drive Men's CB0020-50E World Perpetual A-T Stainless Steel Watch: Citizen: Watches
> 
> ...


I recently wore mine for a weeklong trip in Asia and it worked very well over there. It didn't sync every single night, but it did most nights when I remembered to put it by the window. Quartz watches are accurate within seconds per month anyway, so it was more than accurate enough while I was there.

I highly recommend this watch or any of Citizen's A-T watches as long as you like the style!

I hope to pick up a Satellite Wave someday!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

If you shop around, you can get that price or close to it from an AD with the full warranty......might depend on your negotiation skills, but definitely possible (from experience).



boonh said:


> Jomashop's Tudor Heritage Black Bay Red Bezel for $2600 after promo code "SMZDMMVTUDOR150"
> 
> Tudor Heritage Black Bay Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 79220R-BKSS - Tudor - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

boonh said:


> Jomashop's Tudor Heritage Black Bay Red Bezel for $2600 after promo code "SMZDMMVTUDOR150"
> 
> Tudor Heritage Black Bay Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 79220R-BKSS - Tudor - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


"Rotor Self-Winding" sounds like something a Chinese company would put on a dial.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

RyanD said:


> "Rotor Self-Winding" sounds like something a Chinese company would put on a dial.


Where do you think the Chinese got the idea from?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> If you shop around, you can get that price or close to it from an AD with the full warranty......might depend on your negotiation skills, but definitely possible (from experience).


I agree i recently shopped this watch at AD an i was quoted a price that was higher but not by much. The difference wouldn't even cover the cost of one servicing at a non-tudor watch repair facility.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Island Watch is having a sale on Claude Bernard. Some of them look like good deals.

Claude Bernard Watches-Swiss Made-Free Shipping | Island Watch

I like the looks of this one for $198.
Claude Bernard Retrograde Chronograph Watch with Sapphire Crystal #01506-3-AIN


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Island Watch is having a sale on Claude Bernard. Some of them look like good deals.
> 
> Claude Bernard Watches-Swiss Made-Free Shipping | Island Watch
> 
> ...


And one with an ETA2824-2 for $397.50
Claude Bernard Swiss Made ETA Automatic Open-Heart Watch #85017-3-NBN

I'm not an "open heart" kinda guy, but that doesn't look bad.


----------



## Bub838 (Dec 20, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> If you shop around, you can get that price or close to it from an AD with the full warranty......might depend on your negotiation skills, but definitely possible (from experience).


Agreed. I got the BB right when it came out and paid $2700 from a well known AD in philly.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> "Rotor Self-Winding" sounds like something a Chinese company would put on a dial.


Tudor has been using this phrase for almost 70 years.
Rolex Tudor Royal steel automatic cal.390 1951 | Vintage Watches








A rotor, rather than a bumper, was a Rolex invention in the 1930s, so Rolex and Tudor watches would advertise them. This, I'm sure, is why Tudor continues to use that language.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_watch#.22Bumper.22_wristwatches:_1923


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> Tudor has been using this phrase for almost 70 years.
> Rolex Tudor Royal steel automatic cal.390 1951 | Vintage Watches
> A rotor, rather than a bumper, was a Rolex invention in the 1930s, so Rolex and Tudor watches would advertise them. This, I'm sure, is why Tudor continues to use that language.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_watch#.22Bumper.22_wristwatches:_1923


Maybe it made sense then, but it doesn't anymore. Older cars have emblems with "ABS", "Fuel Injection", or whatever the new technology was at the time. They stopped once it became the standard. It would look really odd for a new car to say "ABS" on the side even if the manufacturer invented it.

Anyway, "Rotor Self-Winding" sound like Engrish to me.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> Tudor has been using this phrase for almost 70 years.
> Rolex Tudor Royal steel automatic cal.390 1951 | Vintage Watches
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the Rolex marketing machine at work, no less different than putting useless slogans as "Superlative" chronometer on their other models, anything to make their customers feel they got so much more than a basic three-hander watch.....


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Maybe it made sense then, but it doesn't anymore. Older cars have emblems with "ABS", "Fuel Injection", or whatever the new technology was at the time. They stopped once it became the standard. It would look really odd for a new car to say "ABS" on the side even if the manufacturer invented it.
> 
> Anyway, "Rotor Self-Winding" sound like Engrish to me.


It is more akin to having GT on your "higher than normal" performance car today or LX on the luxury version of some brand of car. Self winding watches are not the norm, >99% of all watches are quartz.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> If you shop around, you can get that price or close to it from an AD with the full warranty......might depend on your negotiation skills, but definitely possible (from experience).


Hello there, is the AD price for the black bay black and blue also? or just for red? I understand different color variation might be worth a little more or less


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> It is more akin to having GT on your "higher than normal" performance car today or LX on the luxury version of some brand of car. Self winding watches are not the norm, >99% of all watches are quartz.


"Automatic" works just fine for all of the other watch companies. I agree that Tudor and Rolex are just putting pointless words on their dials.

I do really like the Tudor Advisor but it's a bit overpriced. I'd rather have a Fortis chronograph alarm for less.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

ninja123 said:


> Hello there, is the AD price for the black bay black and blue also? or just for red? I understand different color variation might be worth a little more or less


Good point - I was referring to the red and blue on bracelet. The black seems to still be a couple hundred more at least since its newer. I bought the red on bracelet, for reference.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Maybe it made sense then, but it doesn't anymore. Older cars have emblems with "ABS", "Fuel Injection", or whatever the new technology was at the time. They stopped once it became the standard. It would look really odd for a new car to say "ABS" on the side even if the manufacturer invented it.
> 
> Anyway, "Rotor Self-Winding" sound like Engrish to me.


Umm...the series is called HERITAGE Black Bay. Seems completely appropriate to me.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Maybe it made sense then, but it doesn't anymore. Older cars have emblems with "ABS", "Fuel Injection", or whatever the new technology was at the time. They stopped once it became the standard. It would look really odd for a new car to say "ABS" on the side even if the manufacturer invented it.
> 
> Anyway, "Rotor Self-Winding" sound like Engrish to me.


And in the new black bay revision they have changed the words to similiar to what the new pelagos have. Maybe they have thought of that.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Good point - I was referring to the red and blue on bracelet. The black seems to still be a couple hundred more at least since its newer. I bought the red on bracelet, for reference.


Thanks for the info. It would b3 nice if ad sell the black one for the same price lol


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Hexa Osprey in black is back up on ebay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ninja123 said:


> Thanks for the info. It would b3 nice if ad sell the black one for the same price lol


Contact Arizona Fine Time or Timeless Luxury Watches and see what they can offer you. Both are AD that will ship to you and offer competitive pricing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> "Automatic" works just fine for all of the other watch companies.


Not for Seiko. On this, Seiko is no different than Rolex (and to a lesser extent, Omega) in the battle to put as much Haiku on the dial. And this statement comes from a Seiko fan.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hexa Osprey in black is back up on ebay


Same seller; aka the hexa itself, is also selling eta 2824-2 top grade movements. Anyone know what's the lowest offer they will accept for the movement? It's a good price even at the buy it now price.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Contact Arizona Fine Time or Timeless Luxury Watches and see what they can offer you. Both are AD that will ship to you and offer competitive pricing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


At least when I was looking, both weren't that competitive compared to other ADs I found myself. Worth a try though, but definitely shop around at more than just these 2.


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Seiko SKS491 Chrono on Ashfordwatches' feebay account for $79/free shipping.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Same seller; aka the hexa itself, is also selling eta 2824-2 top grade movements. Anyone know what's the lowest offer they will accept for the movement? It's a good price even at the buy it now price.


I just bought one in blue off the Bay.
I couldn't take it anymore... seems like a cool watch.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just saw a Singapore reseller selling Seiko SRP779 (Pepsi-Turtles) for 287$ CAD (yes, CAD$, so that should be about 240$USD).

Looks legit, however should take a while to get like all singapore sellers when using the free shipping option.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272152048706

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

ninja123 said:


> Hello there, is the AD price for the black bay black and blue also? or just for red? I understand different color variation might be worth a little more or less


there is no difference in price between the colours. my ad said it's all the same price.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

danktrees said:


> there is no difference in price between the colours. my ad said it's all the same price.


You're right. But I was referring price to the discount dealers offer on each model. The black one might sell for less discount because it's more popular


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Same seller; aka the hexa itself, is also selling eta 2824-2 top grade movements. Anyone know what's the lowest offer they will accept for the movement? It's a good price even at the buy it now price.


Not sure, but they just agreed to sell me the Osprey for $400 delivered. IIRC the shipping was $13.45, so I offered $386.55.

Really nice-looking watch with great specs. I'm happy with that price. If I like it a lot, I may flip my Alpina Extreme Sailing, as they both serve kind of the same purpose in my collection.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just saw a Singapore reseller selling Seiko SRP779 (Pepsi-Turtles) for 287$ CAD (yes, CAD$, so that should be about 240$USD).
> 
> ...


Another seller with a "warehouse" in the U.S. has it for $208 usd Seiko Men&apos;s 44mm Black Rubber Band Steel Case Automatic Analog Watch SRP779K1 | eBay


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Another seller with a "warehouse" in the U.S. has it for $208 usd Seiko Men&apos;s 44mm Black Rubber Band Steel Case Automatic Analog Watch SRP779K1 | eBay


Thanks a lot!!

Even better!

However, I'm not looking absolutely for these, they appear to be way cheaper than the other variants (notably the 777).

The 208$ USD deal unfortunately comes with about 15$ of shipping costs (good) and Fedex delivery to my country (not good). 100% sure of paying about 50$ extra on delivery.

Maybe regular USPS can be discussed with the seller as an option.

S.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know any active coupons for Jomashop?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Maybe it made sense then, but it doesn't anymore. Older cars have emblems with "ABS", "Fuel Injection", or whatever the new technology was at the time. They stopped once it became the standard. It would look really odd for a new car to say "ABS" on the side even if the manufacturer invented it.
> 
> Anyway, "Rotor Self-Winding" sound like Engrish to me.


I was on the road yesterday and saw an old metallic copper Pontiac firebird that had ABS written on the center of each wheel. The middle aged woman with three gold hoops in each ear and died hair pulled back in a scrunchy looked very authentic, no doubt the original owner.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Deep Blue has added the blue dial ProTac quartz diver to it's clearance section for $199:
ProTac Diver Blue - CLEARANCE SALE

I own this watch and love it but I'm not a diver. It doesn't wear that big for 46mm and it's not as thick or blocky as the Sea Ram. More like a larger Sea Quest.

Oh and the dial doesn't really look purple like the site photo. It's a proper dark shiny blue.









Here's mine on a Crown & Buckle leather strap:









Specs:
ProTac Diver 1k Blue Sunray Dial

1000 Meters AISI 316L stainless steel divers watch

Seiko VX43 Day/Date Quartz Movement, Bilingual weekday (Eng/Spanish)

SAPPHIRE crystal, superluminous filled hands and dial marking

triple o-ring crown and double o-ring case back

Manual helium valve (For Saturation Diving), 316L steel case, PU band with Deep Blue Logo on buckle

Watch width is 46.00mm (crown and extension not measured) Length is 52.50mm, Rotating bezel is 43.00mm, 22mm Lug Width, Total Height is 14.00mm Weight is 220gm


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hexa Osprey in black is back up on ebay


It looks like he's got 4 pending offers. I don't need this watch, but wouldn't mind "winning"!


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,
Does any discount coupon code exist for Autodromo Watches?
Cheers,


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

boze said:


> Deep Blue has added the blue dial ProTac quartz diver to it's clearance section for $199:
> ProTac Diver Blue - CLEARANCE SALE
> 
> I own this watch and love it but I'm not a diver. It doesn't wear that big for 46mm and it's not as thick or blocky as the Sea Ram. More like a larger Sea Quest. Oh and the dial doesn't really look purple like the site photo. It's a proper dark shiny blue.
> ...


I don't think this is a deal at all, especially when they have the automatic 1K diver for the same money right next to it. 
I think I've seen the Pro-tac for 99-150 back in the day on shop-nbc.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thechin said:


> I don't think this is a deal at all, especially when they have the automatic 1K diver for the same money right next to it.
> I think I've seen the Pro-tac for 99-150 back in the day on shop-nbc.


It's a deal if someone doesn't want an automatic and if they want to be able to easily swap straps.

The minor issue with the 1K diver is the proprietary lug system. It limits your strap choices. Other than that it's a great watch, I own two of them.


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Couldn't agree more with Strmwatch, strap changing is integral to owning a watch these days. Integrated straps are a real turn-off


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, Model H70455153, for $299 with coupon code 'AFFIELD299'
> Be Frugal's rebate takes that down to $281.06. Sure seems like a lot of watch for that price.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70455153 Men's Watch , watches


especially on the bracelet, wow!


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

beefyt said:


> It looks like he's got 4 pending offers. I don't need this watch, but wouldn't mind "winning"!


I just won for $350


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some GO's for about 40% off. No Panomatics though.


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Does anyone know any active coupons for Jomashop?


Courtesy of slickdeals:
Eterna 1948 Legacy Automatic White Dial Men's Watch 7681.47.11.1320 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Code is SDET1000... EDIT: for further $1,000 off bringing the watch down to $2,995









If you are after generic discount code (non-watch specific), WLCM20 for a measly $20 off seems to work all the time (for orders above $250).


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This Tissot tradition for $175 at Jomashop's doorbuster matches the price I got using a first time Jet coupon code.

http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-mens-watch-t0636101603700.html


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Save another $5 at Joma with GOOGLE5



boze said:


> This Tissot tradition for $175 at Jomashop's doorbuster matches the price I got using a first time Jet coupon code.
> 
> Tissot T Classic Tradition Silver Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch T0636101603700 - Tradition - T-Classic - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

A heads up about TJ Maxx. Just got back from there (doing some Mother's Day shopping) and the location by me (Willis, TX), has tons of Seikos, Citizens, Skagens, Casios, Pulsars as well as the usual fashion watches like Fossil, Michael Kors etc. Here is a for instance on a very nice Citizen Eco-Drive Men's JW0111-55E Promaster Watch, only $199!









Sells for over $500 on Amazon.

Next time you are dragged into TJ Maxx against your wishes, you should check out the watches


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, I pointed that out a while ago-- they're going Citizen crazy. Try a few locations.

This is also in the near-$500 ballpark, $200 at TJMaxx. I think they set the "Maxx" price on these at $199-- see what I did there? Some of the more moderately priced stuff is a *good* bargain, but the A-T models and similar? Outstanding prices:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup, I picked one up last year through Evine for under $70. Nice watch for the money.



thechin said:


> I don't think this is a deal at all, especially when they have the automatic 1K diver for the same money right next to it.
> I think I've seen the Pro-tac for 99-150 back in the day on shop-nbc.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Fully gold were at sale gemnation for 2k


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Seiko SUR113 for $29.99!

Seiko SUR113 Men&apos;s Classic Leather Strap Date Dress Watch | eBay

interstingly the eBay deal of the day was another seller who had the same watch for $49.99


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> Fully gold were at sale gemnation for 2k


?


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

sanriopurin said:


> Courtesy of slickdeals:
> Eterna 1948 Legacy Automatic White Dial Men's Watch 7681.47.11.1320 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Code is SDET1000... EDIT: for further $1,000 off bringing the watch down to $2,995
> ...


_Fully gold were at sale gemnation for 2k

_


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Christopher Ward site has changed, the dial logo has been redone, and now it offers some interesting new dress watches. Checking it as I type:

https://www.christopherward.co.uk










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure what Ward are thinking - big fan normally, but that new logo is so CHEAP!!!!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

And navigating the site is atrocious. Logo looks meh. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

kostasd87 said:


> The Christopher Ward site has changed, the dial logo has been redone, and now it offers some interesting new dress watches. Checking it as I type:
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk


A lesson for all those who complained about the oft-criticized Chr. Ward logo: You should have stopped complaining. What is now there is even worse. Not that it will stop anyone from buying the watches.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon as a 9pm lightening deal for the Edox Men's 64012 3 AIN Les Bemonts Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch = Current price is $675.00

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QVBMU3W..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1EX7RRSMQ9D16Z9N0AFF

However they have the same watch with a black face selling for - $476.12 - 
http://www.amazon.com/Edox-64012-NI..._UL250_SR142,250_&refRID=02KCX41K2QWBEJHEHC9Y

I wonder where the lightning deal price will end up ?


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

double post


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> And navigating the site is atrocious. Logo looks meh.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree site navigation is terrible. Logo change i could do without.

But i do like what they did with the Trident C65 Classic MK2. The hands were the most unsatisfying part of the old design and the primary reason i didnt jump on the 50% deal earlier this year.

This new one is very nice. Not a fan of the Rhodium lume version that seems to be so trendy these days.



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

friendofpugs said:


> I just won for $350


me as well!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Not really an "affordable" but nowhere else to post this.

Omega Skyfall 38.5mm 231.10.39.21.03.001 $3550 sold and shipped by Amazon. Used ones sell for about the same price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...80_em_slvf_ih&tag=viglink122305-20&pldnSite=1

Having recently sold a blue dial Aqua Terra (the 41.5mm version) I can say the dial is amazing, sometimes black, sometimes deep blue, sometimes lighter blue.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> A lesson for all those who complained about the oft-criticized Chr. Ward logo: You should have stopped complaining. What is now there is even worse. Not that it will stop anyone from buying the watches.


new logo is nasty. won't be adding to my 3 wards


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kostasd87 said:


> The Christopher Ward site has changed, the dial logo has been redone, and now it offers some interesting new dress watches. Checking it as I type:
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk


This is so bad that it might make the older models more valuable.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

RyanD said:


> This is so bad that it might make the older models more valuable.


As a big fan of CW and owner of 4 of their watches, I must sadly.agree 

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

Here's hoping to CW intending to clear out their old stock and hold another (but this time for real) 50% off sale. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> A lesson for all those who complained about the oft-criticized Chr. Ward logo: You should have stopped complaining. What is now there is even worse. Not that it will stop anyone from buying the watches.


It'll stop me. I'd never buy a CW with that logo.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I agree site navigation is terrible. Logo change i could do without.
> 
> But i do like what they did with the Trident C65 Classic MK2. The hands were the most unsatisfying part of the old design and the primary reason i didnt jump on the 50% deal earlier this year.
> 
> ...


The previous logo was terrible, I personally didn't think it could get any worse. Well they proved me wrong...the "new new" logo is awful and the "updated" website is a disaster.


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got the below in my email the Seiko Premier SSA Watch 
At the Moment its comming up as $214.59 and will drop to $204.99 ex shipping.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-premier-ssa-watch

Ive never bought anything from them, because im in Ireland i need to calculate the import tax for it. Still I had a look at amazon.com and it comes in at $310.53.. http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Premier...r SSA Watch&qid=1462544123&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> And navigating the site is atrocious. Logo looks meh.


But it's a dream to use! More like a nightmare!!

From their latest email:








Well they got the "shock" part right!

I've seen this countless times -- out of touch marketing departments run amok. Has nobody learned from "New Coke?"

And how many websites and apps have had their usability destroyed to make them "more modern?"


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have watched you guys swarm over C. Wards in the past, they didn't interest me much but I understood it. With the new logo I think there will be a lot more sales on their stuff as inventory sits. Makes me think they did no market testing, that logo looks like the sign from a 1970's dime store in a strip mall...


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Hexa Osprey in black is back up on ebay


£50 postage to the UK, are they on drugs?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

No, actual cost is $35-50


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field automatic, Model H70455153, for $299 with coupon code 'AFFIELD299'
> Be Frugal's rebate takes that down to $281.06. Sure seems like a lot of watch for that price.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H70455153 Men's Watch , watches


+ $50 cash back from Amex

I just pulled the trigger on this o|

Thanks! :-d


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry for diversion - I am looking to buy a SKX009 for my dad - what is the best place to get one from a seller who can deliver it in <1 week (so must be USA-based)?


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

ScootingCat said:


> It'll stop me. I'd never buy a CW with that logo.


Agreed. I would have bought one before; definitely not now.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

That logo is....soo bad. I mean I can't even remember a company which is both famous and writes her logo in to lines. Why is that? Because it looks like "guys, we had such a long name, so can we please write it in two lines, and by the way we will align it to the left side like nobody - that's because it will make it difficult to read. Isn't it cool?"
I always wanted a CW, but now ehhh....
Are you kidding? PATEK- 
______________philippe


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

beefyt said:


> me as well!


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

brrrdn said:


> + $50 cash back from Amex
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on this o|
> 
> Thanks! :-d


That is a crazy-good deal for $230.

Hamilton simply doesn't make bad watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> That logo is....soo bad. I mean I can't even remember a company which is both famous and writes her logo in to lines. Why is that? Because it looks like "guys, we had such a long name, so can we please write it in to lines, and by the way we will align it to the left side like nodody"
> I always wanted a CW, but now ehhh....
> Are you kidding? PATEK-
> ______________philippe


May may be aligned to the right side would have been better?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

garf666 said:


> new logo is nasty. won't be adding to my 3 wards


This new logo is so incredibly bad/wrong/unpleasant, that it makes the previous unloved CHR jobby seem almost iconic!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I have watched you guys swarm over C. Wards in the past, they didn't interest me much but I understood it. With the new logo I think there will be a lot more sales on their stuff as inventory sits. *Makes me think they did no market testing*, that logo looks like the sign from a 1970's dime store in a strip mall...


The problem is that too many companies do their market testing in a vacuum -- completely disconnected from the real world. Focus groups are not real consumers!

Expected in large corporations, disappointing in smaller brands like this.


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

petay993 said:


> This new logo is so incredibly bad/wrong/unpleasant, that it makes the previous unloved CHR jobby seem almost iconic!!


Truth.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

blowfish89 said:


> Sorry for diversion - I am looking to buy a SKX009 for my dad - what is the best place to get one from a seller who can deliver it in <1 week (so must be USA-based)?


I would suggest Amazon for $207 on rubber or $211 on bracelet. A little high however you should get it fast if you buy one "fulfilled by Amazon". Other then that some are on Ebay for around $154 from Singapore which will likely not come to you within a week. And a few on Ebay located in the U.S.A. for around $195.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Christopher Ward has never had very good logos, but this newest version is just mind-bendingly horrid. I would have a very hard time getting past it, even if the watch was otherwise beautiful.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't mind the new C. Ward logo nearly as much as everybody else seems to.

But given the universal hatred of it, I'll patiently wait until those watches are available for 75% off.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't mind the new C. Ward logo nearly as much as everybody else seems to.
> 
> But given the universal hatred of it, I'll patiently wait until those watches are available for 75% off.


When that happens you'll hear all sorts of excuses "I hated the logo.....BUT......."

Seriously a $250 C65 Classic would new great! Logo and all!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I would suggest Amazon for $207 on rubber or $211 on bracelet. A little high however you should get it fast if you buy one "fulfilled by Amazon". Other then that some are on Ebay for around $154 from Singapore which will likely not come to you within a week. And a few on Ebay located in the U.S.A. for around $195.


Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Sorry for diversion - I am looking to buy a SKX009 for my dad - what is the best place to get one from a seller who can deliver it in <1 week (so must be USA-based)?


Make sure you get the bracelet version. It's lightweight and very easy on the wrist. Wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't mind the new C. Ward logo nearly as much as everybody else seems to.
> 
> But given the universal hatred of it, I'll patiently wait until those watches are available for 75% off.


The C65 I got at 50% just went up in value with at least 25%!

As I mentioned in other places, there is no new logo. Just the company name in a bland and boring font.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I, too, don't have much of a problem with the new logo/font/whatever On the other hand, I personally don't find the new designs that inspiring, either. As for the website redesign, while maybe not a "dream" to navigate, is certainly not as bad as some are making it out to be (perhaps it just needs to go back in the oven a bit longer). Will any of this prevent me from purchasing another CW if it's a model I like at a price point I'm willing to spend? Probably not.

Oh yeah, on a somewhat related topic.....upon checking out Gemnation's Bremont sale (no, not affordable, LOL), I never realized up until now just how closely the Trident hands mirrored those of the SUPERMARINE! http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Br...il&utm_term=0_a919bfde13-19b2efe685-355861573



WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't mind the new C. Ward logo nearly as much as everybody else seems to.
> 
> But given the universal hatred of it, I'll patiently wait until those watches are available for 75% off.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't mind the new C. Ward logo nearly as much as everybody else seems to.
> 
> But given the universal hatred of it, I'll patiently wait until those watches are available for 75% off.


I took a look at CW's own forum. The comments there are at least 90% negative as well. They really missed on this one.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I took a look at CW's own forum. The comments there are at least 90% negative as well. They really missed on this one.


Wow, it's bad. Really, really bad. I'm glad I got my CW's when I did, and I'm super hopeful that they'll sell watches with the "old" logo at a deep discount.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I, too, don't have much of a problem with the new logo/font/whatever On the other hand, I personally don't find the new designs that inspiring, either. As for the website redesign, while maybe not a "dream" to navigate, is certainly not as bad as some are making it out to be (perhaps it just needs to go back in the oven a bit longer). Will any of this prevent me from purchasing another CW if it's a model I like at a price point I'm willing to spend? Probably not.
> 
> Oh yeah, on a somewhat related topic.....upon checking out Gemnation's Bremont sale (no, not affordable, LOL), I never realized up until now just how closely the Trident hands mirrored those of the SUPERMARINE! Watches at Gemnation.com


I like the new look, too. And, the hands on the C65 look so much better than they did with the big spade. Hopefully, they won't sell and I can buy two of each color.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Upscale Time's daily deal is the Porsche Design Flat Six automatic chronograph, model P6360, for $1,199. That beats the next-closest price, at Jet, by $230, and beats most others by much, much more.

Porsche Design P6360 Flat Six Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 6360.43.4.1254

Ticks all of my buttons, but I won't be buying watches that expensive for awhile, due to my recent purchase frenzies.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Wow, it's bad. Really, really bad. I'm glad I got my CW's when I did, and I'm super hopeful that they'll sell watches with the "old" logo at a deep discount.


Just going to leave this here:






Perfectly safe for work...just lower the volume.

Apparently CW was taken over by "hipsters", hence the changes.

Found another!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's daily deal is the Porsche Design Flat Six automatic chronograph, model P6360, for $1,199. That beats the next-closest price, at Jet, by $230, and beats most others by much, much more.
> 
> Porsche Design P6360 Flat Six Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 6360.43.4.1254
> 
> ...


You'd think that they'd choose one with a properly aligned day wheel for the product photo...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Never thought I would long for the days of the chward. They went from bad to wayyyy worse. It looks as prestigious as a Kenneth Cole at this point.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Just going to leave this here:
> 
> Perfectly safe for work...just lower the volume.
> 
> Apparently CW was taken over by "hipsters", hence the changes.


As a Millenial (perhaps the most reviled way to start a sentence, followed by _As a Vegan_, or _As a men's right's activist_), I'm pretty keen on the new logo. Not a huge CW guy, but I like it more than their old crest, which looked like those faux-prestige brands that they sell in the back of car magazines. This at least looks like it's out of an Ikea catalog.

Also, I liked the weirdo mismatched hands on the old C65.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Gaspode said:


> Not sure what Ward are thinking - big fan normally, but that new logo is so CHEAP!!!!


I've thought about this a little.

C. Ward is following this minimalist, flat trend in design, from iOS 8 to Google's Material Design, to flattened, simpler redisigns of other famous logos (and some more). But in doing so, it's totally abandoning its brand image. C. Ward hasn't (really) made minimalist watches, and their best designs are, well, fancy. I know they think they want to seem relevant in the design language of the day, but doing so they completely alienate their customer base and lose much of the goodwill they've built up over the past few years. You can tweak a logo, but when you do something this revolutionary, you're abandoning an identity for a new one.

If they wanted to tap this Daniel Wellington, flat, minimalist market, they should have just launched a sub-brand, or even just a different line. They could have called it "Ward by Chris Ward" or something like that-- added the reworked C65, but could have continued in their refreshed-traditional design for the Christopher Ward brand.

Watch brands build reputation through years, sometimes by selling the exact, or nearly the exact, same watches for decades. Rolex, Omega, Patek... even brands like Stowa. I'm sure that's hard for a small brand to do, because you don't have the recognition or market penetration the "big guys" have, so you can keep getting new consumers who want the same watch. But there has to be some consistency if you want to be a long-lasting watch company. I guess Chris Ward hasn't figured that out yet.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

I hope their Directors aren't reading this thread, it's not going to make for a restful weekend

You know they have done something very, very inept when their new "logo" hijacks 5 pages of the WUS affordables thread which is probably one of the most active threads in the whole of WIS dom.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Apparently CW was taken over by "hipsters", hence the changes.


It is like he accidentally dropped his CAD files into a Squarespace website template and it was somehow compatible. Ta-dah! Hipster synergy! Hey wait, he missed a golden opportunity to make his entire name lowercase! He is now on hipster probation! Beard grooming privileges suspended!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

So that Amazon dot com has some good deals, eh?


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Wow, it's bad. Really, really bad. I'm glad I got my CW's when I did, and I'm super hopeful that they'll sell watches with the "old" logo at a deep discount.


Yeah, it's rough. Kinda looks like a bad Kickstarter logo. I've wanted a Christopher Ward, I'll definitely be looking for the older models.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

kostasd87 said:


> The Christopher Ward site has changed, the dial logo has been redone, and now it offers some interesting new dress watches. Checking it as I type:
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk
> 
> ...


Holy f*** that looks ugly! So cheesy like a Chinese mushroom brand... Christ! That's third time they changed it right? Why... God why this will definitely keep me from buying from them!

**insert clever or fun qoute here**


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Isn't "Ward" a nice, tight name for a logo?

Why do they struggle with this so?


"WARD" above the hands, in a classy but modern font;

"Automatic" below the hands.


You're welcome.


/Head's Up fully derailed.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Perhaps we should be thankful that the esteemed Mr Ward wasn't actually christened Ivor Biggun


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon as a 9pm lightening deal for the Edox Men's 64012 3 AIN Les Bemonts Analog Display Swiss Quartz Black Watch = Current price is $675.00
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QVBMU3W..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1EX7RRSMQ9D16Z9N0AFF
> 
> ...


All Lightning deals on this model were at 315$, so that's exactly where it will be this time too...those are the odds. Good deal but not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> All Lightning deals on this model were at 315$, so that's exactly where it will be this time too...those are the odds. Good deal but not in my wheelhouse.


Not to mention is says only "two" in stock.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's daily deal is the Porsche Design Flat Six automatic chronograph, model P6360, for $1,199. That beats the next-closest price, at Jet, by $230, and beats most others by much, much more.
> 
> Porsche Design P6360 Flat Six Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 6360.43.4.1254
> 
> ...


Wow. I feel lucky having snagged the titanium version for $460 ( after coupon and cash back).


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Christopher Ward's successful rebranding has prompted other leading watch companies to follow suit.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Christopher Ward's successful rebranding has prompted other leading watch companies to follow suit.


Hmmm, I actually prefer that over their own cheesy logo.. :think:


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jimboz said:


> As a Millenial (perhaps the most reviled way to start a sentence, followed by _As a Vegan_, or _As a men's right's activist_)...


You're in Texas -- I'm pretty sure vegan tops the list!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Christopher Ward's successful rebranding has prompted other leading watch companies to follow suit.


LOL!!

Font needs to be smaller -- it will never sell without "SUPERLATIVE CHRONOMETER OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oris 65 for $1095 at Jomashop

Oris Divers Sixty-Five Automatic Black Dial Brown Fabric Men's Watch 733-7707-4064BRFS - Divers - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Christopher Ward's successful rebranding has prompted other leading watch companies to follow suit.


WOW! That's officially the first time I actually LOLed online.

*Passes drink to Mr razor*

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oris Aquis blue on bracelet for $999 at Jomashop

Oris Aquis Blue Dial Men's Watch 733-7653-4155MB - Aquis - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Flash sale at Jomashop on Citizen, Cartier, Oris and Brooklyn brand watches

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-doo...06+Citizen+&+Cartier+&+Oris+&+BWC+Email#30172

$113 Citizen Eco-drive Chrono

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-eco-drive-at0200-05e.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Oris sale link:

Oris Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Christopher Ward's successful rebranding has prompted other leading watch companies to follow suit.


When is it available for pre-order?!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jomashop sale on Omega and Mido link:

Flash Sales & Events | Watches, Handbags, Crystals - Jomashop


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Oris tt1 47mm back on Watchery.com, with all the coupouns and stuff, around $700:










Oris 01743760984540742434EB-SD Watches,Men's Divers Automatic Black Rubber and Dial SS, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Watchery oris permanent sale -58-62%


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Isn't "Ward" a nice, tight name for a logo?
> 
> Why do they struggle with this so?
> 
> ...


Because having part of the dude's name on the customer's wrist didn't give enough high-fashion vibe. I'd say they made their point clear with this new full logo [or stamp].


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Watchery oris permanent sale -58-62%


True, but mostly the boring models are there, the cool ones come rarely and go quickly.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Flash sale at Jomashop on Citizen, Cartier, Oris and Brooklyn brand watches
> 
> Citizen Doorbuster Event - Jomashop
> 
> ...


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

thechin said:


> Oris tt1 47mm back on Watchery.com, with all the coupouns and stuff, around $700:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one have a lot of scratches and scuffs on bracelet and bezel as we can see in the photos.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That feeling you are all having after watching these videos is referred to as "douche chills". It occurs when something is so bad that you feel embarrassed for the people that made it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Barry S said:


> You're in Texas -- I'm pretty sure vegan tops the list!


Nope, Democrat.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Gemnation has good discounts on some Bremont models today.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Br...il&utm_term=0_a919bfde13-19b2efe685-355867117

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second video's song includes the lyric, "No time for regret."

Good choice.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> But i do like what they did with the Trident C65 Classic MK2. The hands were the most unsatisfying part of the old design


I actually prefer the old hands. These leave me cold.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Cross-posted from another thread...

I stumbled across this the other night on Ali Express, and was quite impressed. Verus is apparently made by Fiyta, a respected watch company in China, so the movement and overall build quality should be all right.

Looks like it can be had for about $137 U.S. Can be found on their website by searching "Verus automatic watch."


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> I actually prefer the old hands. These leave me cold.


Hopefully more of your opinion than mine. Then these will hit the clearance bin quickly.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awful. Only because it is a watch commercial - that style, that music - cool for a smoothie commercial. In my opinion watch commercial should make you feel legendary, like you have made a dive to the Titanic with only a snorkeling mask just by putting a watch on the wrist.

I think their marketing head woke up and decided to promote only on Instagram.
They might boost some sales and make new clients, but I'm sure they already lost their current - that new style client might be soo small in terms of market share, so
that the next sale would be called "going out of business". I've never seen a hipster buying an upper market watch, I thought they prefer fashion brands, DW mostly.
But trying to look like DW but have a cost two times more expensive - that's strange opportunity.

I've liked it so much - CW it is not very popular brand in Russia, but I told every body (from sales personal to brand managers of retailers) to look about CW and showed thier staff (ads, magazines) - that was looking like a future of watch retail.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Another Edox Hydro-Sub deal on Ashford:









$299 with coupon code *DNHYDSUB299*. This one's quartz.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Cross-posted from another thread...
> 
> I stumbled across this the other night on Ali Express, and was quite impressed. Verus is apparently made by Fiyta, a respected watch company in China, so the movement and overall build quality should be all right.
> 
> Looks like it can be had for about $137 U.S. Can be found on their website by searching "Verus automatic watch."


Looks smart. Used Ali a few times with no.issues. heres hoping its a decent size

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

kostasd87 said:


> WOW! That's officially the first time I actually LOLed online.
> 
> *Passes drink to Mr razor*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You just wonder if they are reading these with that 'oops' feeling in their heads. Lets hope they hurry up and sack this agency

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

meh.com has three House of Marley J quartz watches https://meh.com/forum/topics/house-of-marley-j-watch#572d684147f7ec10081ee241 $20 each (white face is $30) plus $5 shipping whether you order 1, 2 or 3 of them. Not my cup of tea, but... a deal. The third pic is too large to post.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Heads up!

Get 3000 JPY discount (~$28) on Global Rakuten. Code *RCAA-JJOH-YDWF-M3PT*

It works on Seiko 3s and many other stores. For example, the SKX007 on Jubilee goes from $167.89 to $139.88 (before shipping). I can't believe no-one has mentioned this yet, it's been available for about 2 weeks.









Enter the coupon on the 'Payment' page during checkout, about halfway down the page.









Terms:


The coupon can only be used for buying products from participating stores. Over 97% of shops on Rakuten Global Market accept coupons.
The coupon is only valid if you purchase more than 10,000 JPY in goods for one single order.
You must be a registered Rakuten Member (click here to register now for free).
The order shipping address must be outside of Japan**.
Shipping costs, gift wrapping fees, and import duties (if any) will not be counted toward the purchase amount of your order.
Out-of-stock items and cancellations will not be valid for the benefits.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Do you have a direct link to the SKX007?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

t minus said:


> Do you have a direct link to the SKX007?


seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズダイバーズ automatic self-winding watch BLACK BOY black boy black dial black bezel シルバーステンレス metal belt SKX007K2

009's are unfortunately sold out

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko boy Navy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch Navy dial ペプシベゼル polyurethane metal belt SKX009K

seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズサイズネイビー boy diver's automatic watch ペプシベゼル Navy dial stainless belt SKX009K2


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Both Grey & Blue Orient Bambino V3 are back in stock finally for those that have been patiently waiting. @ Creation Watches for £86 / $122 shipped.

Orient Bambino Classic Automatic ER2400KA Men's Watch









Orient Bambino Classic Automatic ER2400LD Men's Watch


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The Eterna Pulsometer is the Gemnation deal of the day at $949 before any extra cash back or other discounts...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Seagull triple calendar automatic flywheel watch for US 178 on Ali-express. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> The Eterna Pulsometer is the Gemnation deal of the day at $949 before any extra cash back or other discounts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 12x cheaper on Amazon


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Deleted multiple post.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

cpl said:


> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko black boy divers watch mens size automatic winding watch black dial black bezel urethane belt SKX007K
> 
> seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko メンズダイバーズ automatic self-winding watch BLACK BOY black boy black dial black bezel シルバーステンレス metal belt SKX007K2
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links. They won't let me add to cart as the site says they won't ship to the USA.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

t minus said:


> Thank you for the links. They won't let me add to cart as the site says they won't ship to the USA.


Try changing your location at the top of the page to Japan, then add to cart. Then set up your account for wherever you live and see if goes through.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

caktaylor said:


> The Eterna Pulsometer is the Gemnation deal of the day at $949 before any extra cash back or other discounts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pulsometer is a really great watch! 









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> The pulsometer is a really great watch!


But is it really worth more than $79.99??? ;-)









Yes, I saved the screenshot to torture myself!


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Seiko SKS437 Quartz Chronograph at Newegg for $78.00 and free shipping. Cheaper than ebay, new-in-box, and includes a full warranty.

Seiko SKS437 Quartz Chronograph at Newegg Flash


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> The pulsometer is a really great watch!


For $80 it is!!!


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Barry S said:


> But is it really worth more than $79.99??? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8041906
> 
> ...


Ya know- out of dumb luck I happened to check the Lightning deals right when those became available but didn't ABSOLUTELY DROP EVERYTHING and hit BUY NOW(!) because it didn't occur to me that they'd sell out in less than a minute &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## Barn0081 (Jan 30, 2015)

t minus said:


> Thank you for the links. They won't let me add to cart as the site says they won't ship to the USA.


I buy a lot of JDM watches from Rakuten Global Market,you get some amazing deals there.
I use the parcel forwarding service Forwarding service connecting overseas customers and Japanese online stores [ tenso.com ] very quick and simple


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

t minus said:


> Thank you for the links. They won't let me add to cart as the site says they won't ship to the USA.


I'm in the same boat as you. I was already to buy it at around $150 but they won't ship to the US. Does anyone out there know of a somewhat similar deal for the States?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

t minus said:


> Thank you for the links. They won't let me add to cart as the site says they won't ship to the USA.


Ignore the message and continue with checkout. I don't know if it's a bug but it always says that and they deliver anyway. If you choose Paypal they will email you a payment link in a few days. As long as you get that email then you're all good.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Barry S said:


> But is it really worth more than $79.99??? ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8041906
> 
> ...


Craaaap city. How often do really good deals come around on Amazon (not necessarily THIS good obviously).

Right now there are only some bland looking Peugots in the Lightning Deal section.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Craaaap city. How often do really good deals come around on Amazon (not necessarily THIS good obviously).
> 
> Right now there are only some bland looking Peugots in the Lightning Deal section.


Nothing has come even remotely, remotely x 1,000 close to this deal since then.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Nothing has come even remotely, remotely x 1,000 close to this deal since then.


Or ever has, or ever will, I suspect!

Edit: It's Gemnation, just make them an offer for $79.99!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Barn0081 said:


> I buy a lot of JDM watches from Rakuten Global Market,you get some amazing deals there.
> I use the parcel forwarding service Forwarding service connecting overseas customers and Japanese online stores [ tenso.com ] very quick and simple


Can you elaborate by amazing deals? JDM watches are usually marked up by a substantial amount by a hand full of vendors, so are you essentially paying normal JPN retail price?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Alpiner 4 chronograph for $999.99 before any coupons and cash back. $75 coupon SPRING75 plus 8% cash back makes it $851 net.

Men's Alpiner 4 Auto Chrono Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

cpl said:


> Heads up!
> 
> Get 3000 JPY discount (~$28) on Global Rakuten. Code *RCAA-JJOH-YDWF-M3PT*
> 
> It works on Seiko 3s and many other stores. For example, the SKX007 on Jubilee goes from $167.89 to $139.88 (before shipping). I can't believe no-one has mentioned this yet, it's been available for about 2 weeks.


Looks like you can get the the blue K1 version from amazon for $141.00 USD with free shipping (prime)
It looks almost identical enough it might be the same watch?


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Alpiner 4 chronograph for $999.99 before any coupons and cash back. $75 coupon SPRING75 plus 8% cash back makes it $851 net.
> 
> Men's Alpiner 4 Auto Chrono Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SS | World of Watches


That is a great looking watch.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

eljay said:


> Strmwatch said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing has come even remotely, remotely x 1,000 close to this deal since then.
> ...


Lol, just send them that screenshot with your offer.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

you guys are brutal.... I actually like the new christopher ward 38mm vintage piece on bracelet - but I never liked the CHWard or those older handsets.
new branding is less fussy / ornate and the simpler handset and size on bracelet looks like a great daily wearer to me.
Be interested to see the quality once they hit wrists. Box sapphire is nice.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rebate Update: I can confirm Giving Assistant works. Just got a small rebate shipped to my PayPal. They send them out every other month, I think, and do it automatically -- you don't have to go to their site and ask once they have your details.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Nothing has come even remotely, remotely x 1,000 close to this deal since then.


I believe the whole Amazon Eterna Pulsometer fiasco was not a "Deal" it was a keystroke error by someone in the pricing department- and as it was being fulfilled by a vendor, and as they sold less than a handful of these, my guess is was better to let it slide rather than get in a thing with Amazon. It's not like the deal was really available to everyone.... and if you asked the vendor I'm sure they would want to unwind the deal if it didn't piss Amazon off.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Raven put up three Vintage 42s this week. They're still there, but not on the 42 page. All three are the black bezel. Two from the show room with date, one NIB no date.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I believe the whole Amazon Eterna Pulsometer fiasco was not a "Deal" it was a keystroke error by someone in the pricing department- and as it was being fulfilled by a vendor, and as they sold less than a handful of these, my guess is was better to let it slide rather than get in a thing with Amazon. It's not like the deal was really available to everyone.... and if you asked the vendor I'm sure they would want to unwind the deal if it didn't piss Amazon off.


+1

I bet it was the vendor's error.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> When that happens you'll hear all sorts of excuses "I hated the logo.....BUT......."
> 
> Seriously a $250 C65 Classic would new great! Logo and all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Craaaap city. How often do really good deals come around on Amazon (not necessarily THIS good obviously).
> 
> Right now there are only some bland looking Peugots in the Lightning Deal section.


It happens, especially around holidays or Black Friday. However, it never seems to happen on a weekend. I've noticed a trend where Amazon has 0 men's watches on lightning deals on weekends. If they do have them, they tend to be crap like Peugeot or JBW. The thing is, you have to check everyday if you want to catch them, and you have to accept that 95% of the time, your efforts will be fruitless.



patrolmi said:


> I believe the whole Amazon Eterna Pulsometer fiasco was not a "Deal" it was a keystroke error by someone in the pricing department- and as it was being fulfilled by a vendor, and as they sold less than a handful of these, my guess is was better to let it slide rather than get in a thing with Amazon. It's not like the deal was really available to everyone.... and if you asked the vendor I'm sure they would want to unwind the deal if it didn't piss Amazon off.


Agreed. This was an error. However, I was one of the lucky ones. I was on the fence about the Pulsometer for a long time. So I watched the lightning deal just in case there was a deal good enough to push me over the edge to buy it. My number was under $800. Now that I have it, even at $79.99, I wouldn't think twice at buying one for $1000. It's a great watch. It is more beautiful in person than in pictures. And strangely, it seems to be getting a lot of attention from others when I wear it. That's not something I normally aspire to, but this watch is unique and it grabs people's eyes. A female coworker stopped me last week and said "Can I see your watch?" So I showed it to her, and after a few seconds of looking she said "That is so beautiful. I've noticed you have several watches, but this one is the prettiest by far." I may have blushed a little. Just a little.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> A female coworker stopped me last week and said "Can I see your watch?" So I showed it to her, and after a few seconds of looking she said "That is so beautiful. I've noticed you have several watches, but this one is the prettiest by far." I may have blushed a little. Just a little.


You should have used it to check your pulse...and hers.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Skywatches has the 37mm Seiko Automatic SNK803K2 for USD$48.99 delivered. Amazon link for reviews.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Redback said:


> Skywatches has the 37mm Seiko Automatic SNK803K2 for USD$48.99 delivered.


I love how Skywatches reuses the same photo several times. Wait, no the opposite of that.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

cpl said:


> Ignore the message and continue with checkout. I don't know if it's a bug but it always says that and they deliver anyway. If you choose Paypal they will email you a payment link in a few days. As long as you get that email then you're all good.


Yeah, ignoring the warning about being unable to ship to the US seems to work. I just clicked "OK" or whatever and had the item added to my cart and went through all the way to the confirmation page, no issues. There was a shipping cost quoted and everything for my US address, so I think the message is just one that is meant to cover the site/sellers in general, but Seiko 3S must ship internationally or else my assumption is that my US address would've caused the process to halt at some point.

.... now please, all of you, buy these so they run out. I'm hesitating because I know what my wife's reaction will be if I order this and she will find out if I do.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Casio G-Shock GA100-1A4 for USD$55.00 delivered. It doesn't get much cheaper than this according to 3xCamel.








Unfortunately it won't deliver to Australia.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> The bay has Maurice Lacroix LC1228-SS001-131 Men's Les Classiques Chronograph for $399 (buy it now) from the Watchery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came down to $299. At that price with coupons and cash back is a price that I could buy it even if I don't need it lol


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Yes they are Al.
> 
> Also, I've read in numerous places that this case (AT8020-03L) is *not* compatible with the bracelet version (AT8020-54L).
> 
> View attachment 8012946


Thank you Barry. I also have read the same thing about incompatibility between the 2 models.

Al


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Only 30 minutes left on the Pulsometer at $949 (or $882 after 7 percent BeFrugal cash back)!

Eterna Heritage Pulsometer Limited Edition 1942 Mens Watch Model: 1942.41.64.1177


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Only 30 minutes left on the Pulsometer at $949 (or $882 after 7 percent BeFrugal cash back)!
> 
> Eterna Heritage Pulsometer Limited Edition 1942 Mens Watch Model: 1942.41.64.1177


Some dude on F29 is trying to sell one of the ones he picked up for $79 (he even admitted he bought two)...for $850

He's also trying to sell one of the orange Kontiki's for $700.

I'm all for people trying to make a few bucks, but come on now. It's that kind of stuff that will make people stop posting bargains they find.


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Some dude on F29 is trying to sell one of the ones he picked up for $79 (he even admitted he bought two)...for $850
> 
> He's also trying to sell one of the orange Kontiki's for $700.
> 
> I'm all for people trying to make a few bucks, but come on now. It's that kind of stuff that will make people stop posting bargains they find.


I see both sides to this. On one hand if someone buys 10 of the same model to resell at a profit then that can be frustrated for those that missed out. On the other hand - buying one extra or selling the only one you bought for some extra money isn't the end of the world. Who knows the persons circumstances - perhaps this is the only way somebody can justify their hobby to a significant other. Or maybe someone just can't afford to keep buying watches and selling a few helps them obtain something they never would have been able to afford.

In my mind selling something for market value isn't a crime. My hunch is those that end of picking the watch up for the 'inflated' price never knew about the previous deal.

I guess what I'm saying is I hope this doesn't dissuade people from posting deals here. Sure people will flip a few for lots of reasons but the vast majority of people on this thread are genuinely interested in finding a good deal. And at the end of the day we represent such a small percentage of even those on WUS that it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Both of which he has priced less than pretty much anywhere else online currently, so more power to him (and no, it's not me).



Strmwatch said:


> Some dude on F29 is trying to sell one of the ones he picked up for $79 (he even admitted he bought two)...for $850
> 
> He's also trying to sell one of the orange Kontiki's for $700.
> 
> I'm all for people trying to make a few bucks, but come on now. It's that kind of stuff that will make people stop posting bargains they find.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

What gets me about the sales post is the deception, saying he is only looking to recover his cost, which is not true. 

After browsing deals sites for years, I've become pretty much numb to flippers. Flippers gonna flip, and there's nothing you can do about it. But the lying to make a sale, that still bothers me. He could have easily put the watch up for sale without that little fib, so why add it in?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

The ML didn't last even 15 min after I posted it, gone haha! Wonder which flip site it will end up in...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

wrong thread


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> What gets me about the sales post is the deception, saying he is only looking to recover his cost, which is not true.
> 
> After browsing deals sites for years, I've become pretty much numb to flippers. Flippers gonna flip, and there's nothing you can do about it. But the lying to make a sale, that still bothers me. He could have easily put the watch up for sale without that little fib, so why add it in?


What deception?

This member openly admitted he bought two -- in fact he posted his intentions with the Kontikis in this thread and caught hell for it.

As far as the Pulsometer, we do *not* know if he is one of the very few who lucked out on the $80 deal. And even if he did, what's so wrong with taking advantage of a once in a lifetime (minor) windfall??


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> What deception?
> 
> This member openly admitted he bought two -- in fact he posted his intentions with the Kontikis in this thread and caught hell for it.
> 
> As far as the Pulsometer, we do *not* know if he is one of the very few who lucked out on the $80 deal. And even if he did, what's so wrong with taking advantage of a once in a lifetime (minor) windfall??


Most people, even though they "think" they are capitalists at heart, are really socialists. Some of my most staunch Republican "get the government out of my life" conservative friends will be the first to turn their head at the bar bill if you make more $ than they do.

They should be proud to pay their fare share. If the guy with the fatter bank account always buys the beer, isn't that beer welfare? Aren't they receiving free aid in the form of beer?

They will also be the same people that will have hard feelings if other relatives, who make more $ than they do, don't "share" it with them.

People like the "idea" of capitalism so long as they are benefiting from it. When they lose out in competition, there are always sour grapes.

For those who think that someone is "taking advantage" of this board, they do so because of open communication. The plus to open communication is that those who can (who are fast enough + Amazon Prime members), do take advantage of deals.

And because it is open to anyone and everyone, deals come in from everywhere. While some vultures pounce, so also new voices and deals come from yet unknown reaches of the planet.

There are no hurt feelings that someone sold a watch at 600% profit in North Korea because all watch prices are set by the state. Of course, there is only one watch to choose from.

But then, there's no WUS "Heads up I saw a bargain" in the People's Republic either.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Ticonderoga said:


> Most people, even though they "think" they are capitalists at heart, are really socialists. Some of my most staunch Republican "get the government out of my life" conservatives will be the first to turn their head at the bar bill if you make more $ than they do.
> 
> They should be proud to pay their fare share. If the guy with the fatter bank account always buys the beer, isn't that beer welfare? Aren't they receiving free aid in the form of beer?
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Barry S said:


> What deception?


I really don't want to dwell on it too much because frankly I don't really care THAT much, but from the Kontiki sales post:

"I'm not looking to make a big profit here, *seeking only to get back what I have in*, which includes sales tax and pp fees and shipping on the sale."

At $700 he's clearly gonna make back more than what he put into it even if you include things like paypal fee, sales tax, shipping. If you have something to sell, put up your asking price. You don't need to justify your price to anyone, and you certainly don't need to lie about it.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Men's FIYTA Classic Automatic Watch (GA8426.WBW) - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢

£91.85

Fiyta Automatic watch

GA8426.WBW


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> I really don't want to dwell on it too much because frankly I don't really care THAT much, but from the Kontiki sales post:
> 
> "I'm not looking to make a big profit here, *seeking only to get back what I have in*, which includes sales tax and pp fees and shipping on the sale."
> 
> At $700 he's clearly gonna make back more than what he put into it even if you include things like paypal fee, sales tax, shipping. If you have something to sell, put up your asking price. You don't need to justify your price to anyone, and you certainly don't need to lie about it.


Well, $88.75 sales tax for the two $500 Kontikis alone, 3% PayPal fees, and I can only guess at the shipping costs but not likely more than $60 to $70 profit -- not even 15%.

You're right -- nothing to dwell on.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Men's FIYTA Classic Automatic Watch (GA8426.WBW) - WATCH SHOP.comâ„¢
> 
> £91.85
> 
> ...


Don't forget 6% off with coupon code "OFFER6"


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Strmwatch said:


> Some dude on F29 is trying to sell one of the ones he picked up for $79 (he even admitted he bought two)...for $850
> 
> He's also trying to sell one of the orange Kontiki's for $700.
> 
> I'm all for people trying to make a few bucks, but come on now. It's that kind of stuff that will make people stop posting bargains they find.


No. I paid $800 - $900 for each Pulsometers, I was not one of the lucky few. As for the Kontikis, that model was $549 plus tax, which is 8.875%. You do the math. 
Sheesh you try to do the right thing and people .... all over you.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> No. I paid $800 - $900 for each Pulsometers, I was not one of the lucky few. As for the Kontikis, that model was $549 plus tax, which is 8.875%. You do the math.
> Sheesh you try to do the right thing and people .... all over you.


Problem is, people miss out on one too many deals and start feeling like this :

Rage Snek - GIF on Imgur

You're just getting caught in the aftermath


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Ok just trying to divert the back and forth argument: this is the wool strap from Skagen that was posted recently for $7, drawback is it collects dust like a mop!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I think this thread is becoming pointless, as watch lovers we should help each other, for some these deals may just about allow someone to afford their dream watch instead if making a quick buck. It seems the community is losing sight as to what this thread is for and the main purpose of this site, uniting watch lovers not milking each other out of money. I know money and business and all that but cmon at least stay hidden don't openly buy and sell under the same user name or brag, the squabbles are bordering on childish.

Catharsis complete 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

I can attest that NYAndrew is not solely out to price gouge. I've been in contact with him about a watch he has listed, and he has been both honest and forthcoming with any of the information that I've requested. Even if we are not able to come to an agreement, he seems like a friendly, honest person.



NYAndrew said:


> No. I paid $800 - $900 for each Pulsometers, I was not one of the lucky few. As for the Kontikis, that model was $549 plus tax, which is 8.875%. You do the math.
> Sheesh you try to do the right thing and people .... all over you.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Glycine Combat for $595 new, and I believe this is an authorised dealer too :










Glycine Combat Sub Automatic Watch GL 224 3863 196 N LB7BF | eBay


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I think this thread is becoming pointless, as watch lovers we should help each other, for some these deals may just about allow someone to afford their dream watch instead if making a quick buck. It seems the community is losing sight as to what this thread is for and the main purpose of this site, uniting watch lovers not milking each other out of money. I know money and business and all that but cmon at least stay hidden don't openly buy and sell under the same user name or brag, the squabbles are bordering on childish.
> 
> Catharsis complete


Well said. Makes you feel good when you post a deal and a member is delighted to get it to add to their collection, doesn't it? 

Meanwhile, let those who have never felt annoyed by a telemarketer call cast the first anti-capitalist stone. One can be a capitalist and still be annoyed by some capitalist practices. For that matter, only a very small percentage of libertarians here in the US are true capitalists, but there are a lot of people that are stuck in rigid binary thinking to justify their beliefs. :think:


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

If it were not for these forums I wouldn't be able to buy my Seiko monster, one of my most favourite watches I own, as a student this deal thread and the FS section here are a god send

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Only look at the posts with the watch bargains, ignore the Blather posts (like this one) that's what I do.

BTW, a screenshot of the watch involved is a good way to get my attention.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

thechin said:


> Glycine Combat for $595 new, and I believe this is an authorised dealer too :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find! I'm thinking this one may have been mis-priced because all of the other Combat Subs on straps are listed around the $740-$760 mark.

I like how they say they're responsible for all customs fees - I wish more Ebay sellers do that.


----------



## Jackalo626 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Most people, even though they "think" they are capitalists at heart, are really socialists. Some of my most staunch Republican "get the government out of my life" conservative friends will be the first to turn their head at the bar bill if you make more $ than they do.
> 
> They should be proud to pay their fare share. If the guy with the fatter bank account always buys the beer, isn't that beer welfare? Aren't they receiving free aid in the form of beer?
> 
> ...


Your friends lied to you about the side of the fence they are on if that is their actions.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> People like the "idea" of capitalism so long as they are benefiting from it. When they lose out in competition, there are always sour grapes.


This... isn't a very well thought out argument. If you were a true believer capitalist, you'd make sure NOT to post deals for the benefit of others, as that would only increase competition when it comes time to sell, and drive down the selling price.

And what you'd REALLY do is encourage everyone else to keep postings deals so you can personally benefit, while not giving away any of your own information.

Rational self interest maximizes your own benefit at the cost of everyone else.

So that's pretty basic Econ. Beyond that are personal values, which are highly individual. (My own behavior is guided by a simple rule--actions are unethical if when everyone behaves that way, everyone is worse off.)

But as we have seen, no one is actually going to change their mind about their own behavior. We'll all keep doing what we want to do and justify that after the fact.

Practically speaking, this makes me assume that every BNIB watch for sale under "market" price means that the market price hasn't caught up yet, and to be patient.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

C'mon, people now. Smile on your brother. Everybody get together. Try to find watch bargains right now.

Raymond Weil Don Giovanni automatic chronograph, $742.50 at World of Watches with "SPRING75" coupon code and 10% rebate from Giving Assistant.

I've seen this movement, "RW4201," described elsewhere as having 51 jewels, so I presume that to mean it's an ETA 2824 given the Dubois Depraz treatment.

That price beats the next-closest, Joma, by $150+, and others by much more.

Men's Don Giovanni Auto Chrono SS Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

thechin said:


> Glycine Combat for $595 new, and I believe this is an authorised dealer too :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing the discussion back to deals!

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Most people, even though they "think" they are capitalists at heart, are really socialists. Some of my most staunch Republican "get the government out of my life" conservative friends will be the first to turn their head at the bar bill if you make more $ than they do.
> 
> They should be proud to pay their fare share. If the guy with the fatter bank account always buys the beer, isn't that beer welfare? Aren't they receiving free aid in the form of beer?
> 
> ...


I'm a fiscal conservative, capitalist. I will say I make less than almost all of my friends, my fiancé makes 4.5x what I do, my sister is infinitely more successful than I am. I still always pay my portion of the bill, even pick up the tab on occasion. I don't expect my friends to pick up the tab on behalf....that said, I don't say no when they offer.

I took advantage of the Kohl's deal on the Bulova Moon Watch Posted here a few weeks ago. It arrived and I wasn't happy with it. Sold it here on the forum for a small profit. I love Capitalism.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

thechin said:


> Glycine Combat for $595 new, and I believe this is an authorised dealer too :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great price from Iguana Sell! Great watch too!


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Great deal, but I happen to find another Combat Sub deal. It's the "Phantom" variant on nato @ Klepsoo.com:









Glycine Combat Sub Phantom

It is priced at $520, but with coupon code _EXTRASALE5,_ it can be had for $494 w/ free shipping to the US (supposedly; I hadn't pulled the trigger).


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

Iguana Sell sells on ebay yes but they are an AD and have excellent customer service. I have bought watches from them in the past and their physical store in Madrid is wonderful. Couldn't recommend them more. Check out their website for more info.



Slant said:


> Good find! I'm thinking this one may have been mis-priced because all of the other Combat Subs on straps are listed around the $740-$760 mark.
> 
> I like how they say they're responsible for all customs fees - I wish more Ebay sellers do that.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

bboybatac said:


> Great deal, but I happen to find another Combat Sub deal. It's the "Phantom" variant on nato @ Klepsoo.com:
> 
> View attachment 8054162
> 
> ...


*WOW*, I'm in love


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

bboybatac said:


> Great deal, but I happen to find another Combat Sub deal. It's the "Phantom" variant on nato @ Klepsoo.com:
> 
> View attachment 8054162
> 
> ...


Code: MOM16 brings it down to $468.00.


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> That's a great price from Iguana Sell! Great watch too!


if you have special offer from ebay on bonus ebay bucks...it make it sweeter deal!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Great finds on the combat subs! Holding on to funds for the NTH preorder or id be all over it. Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

thechin said:


> Glycine Combat for $595 new, and I believe this is an authorised dealer too :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is 585 direct from Iguana Sell's website if anyone is really interested in buying. Whats better than a Glycine for $595? A Glycine and a Big Mac. :-d


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

bboybatac said:


> Great deal, but I happen to find another Combat Sub deal. It's the "Phantom" variant on nato @ Klepsoo.com:
> 
> View attachment 8054162
> 
> ...


Pretty awesome! I bought from Klepsoo and even though I takes forever to get to the states, they came through.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> Pretty awesome! I bought from Klepsoo and even though I takes forever to get to the states, they came through.


Klepsoo is a good vendor. Have bought from them in the past. Sometimes they get NOS watches at good prices.

Iguana sell never seem to discount much. Their prices can usually be higher than elsewhere.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim automatic, model H38615155, for $439 with coupon code 'AFFJAZZ439'
Be Frugal rebate takes the price down to $412.66.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...H38615155.pid?nid=sct_Hamilton+H38615155&so=1


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim automatic, model H38615155, for $439 with coupon code 'AFFJAZZ439'
> Be Frugal rebate takes the price down to $412.66.
> 
> Hamilton Jazz Master H38615155 Men's Watch , watches


Nice find! I'm warming up to the lack of sweep hand. My trigger finger is getting itchy.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thechin said:


> Glycine Combat for $595 new, and I believe this is an authorised dealer too :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know why this particular watch doesn't have the Glycine "emblem" on the face?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't mind the politics, I don't mind the flipping, I don't mind the majority of the things written here. What I sometimes mind is the fact that people have written... yeah everyone knows about the deals, everyone knows how to get them, where to look etc. etc. but then you come here, post a deal that you sat on for a day or two without writing anything about it, it gets sold out a few minutes after your post, no one gives a thank you or shares the pic with the community or anything like that (kinda like the slickdeals concept)...

It sparks my own capitalist interests and gets me wondering, hum, should I just not post the deals and keep all the savings to myself or better yet, charge people for finding them deals. I wouldn't be able to make a living like that and honestly a hundred here and a hundred there is not going to make me rich so I just say screw it and post stuff whenever I feel like posting


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I've missed a few, but there will always be another deal


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This Glycine from Klespoo is quite tempting, I bought my PVD Golden Eye from them couple of years ago and have been on the lookout for an affordable steel version of some sort and here it presented itself. I clicked the "personalized offer" link to see how much lower they can sell this to me and who knows, I might pull the trigger after that (like this guy in the picture :-d)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Haha what the hell


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Jomashop has this Raymond Weil chronograph for 699. The watch is only 12mm thick.Too bad it is not my cup of tea. Don't forget the coupon code GOOGLE50 if your purchase is over 1,000.

Question for everyone. Who makes the slimmest chronograph watch? Thank. 

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Sorry. Forgot to post the picture.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Does anyone know why this particular watch doesn't have the Glycine "emblem" on the face?


Some models don't have the "crown". It's legit though. Just a change in design.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am not sure if anyone has posted this since I haven't been following this post today, but I just ordered one of these for myself.

*Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H*





























Amazon has this watch with the Citizen 5-year warranty for $306.99 plus your state tax. The MSRP on Citizen's website is &95.00. Here is a link to the Amazon listing: Amazon.com: Citizen Eco-Drive Men's BY0100-51H Chrono-Time A-T Analog Display Silver Watch: Watches


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

This is good price (for Aussis) for an Orient Star Classic JDM model (silver case, gold markers and hands):

Orient Star Classic Mechanical Power Reserve EL05005S0 EL05005S MEN&apos;S Watch | eBay


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

arislan said:


> This is good price (for Aussis) for an Orient Star Classic JDM model (silver case, gold markers and hands):
> 
> Orient Star Classic Mechanical Power Reserve EL05005S0 EL05005S MEN&apos;S Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 8057714


That's the international model for the JDM model #WZ0271EL... Not that it matters in my opinion, but the case back writings is a bit different and probably missing "Made in Japan".
I'd like to add that you should deal with CreationWatches with extreme caution because they evidently have awful and unresponsive customer service. I had a very bad experience with them when I paid for this exact watch back in Black Friday when they had it for less than $250. I shared my story in this thread in details and I could fetch the comments links if anyone's interested. I would've literally lost all my money if it weren't for Paypal.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

MOM16 doesn't seem to be working this morning. Nice looking watch.



bardkc said:


> Code: MOM16 brings it down to $468.00.


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I am not sure if anyone has posted this since I haven't been following this post today, but I just ordered one of these for myself.
> 
> *Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H*
> 
> ...


If you have a TJ Maxx near you, it may be worth calling or stopping by to see if they have this watch. They had the same model at one here for $199.99 + tax and it has been mentioned a few times in this thread by others.

I was looking to pick up the black Nighthawk also shown in this thread but couldn't find it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was looking for this watch for a gift. Jet seems to be the best price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> I was looking for this watch for a gift. Jet seems to be the best price.
> 
> View attachment 8058634


$10 back if you have an Amex card.

Note, a Twitter/Facebook and Amex Card are required if you do not have an Amex account.

Click here and sync your Amex card to your Twitter account
From your Twitter account, tweet *#AmexJet *to add the offer to your synced Amex Card
Note, be sure that you receive an "@ reply" message from @AmexOffers stating that this offer has been added to your synced Card

Spend a total of $50 or more at Jet.com or Jet.com Mobile App [Android or iOS] by 6/30/16 and receive a $10 Statement Credit.
A statement credit should be issued within 90 days after 6/30/16 after your qualifying purchase.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'd like to add that you should deal with CreationWatches with extreme caution because they evidently have awful and unresponsive customer service. I had a very bad experience with them when I paid for this exact watch back in Black Friday when they had it for less than $250. I shared my story in this thread in details and I could fetch the comments links if anyone's interested. I would've literally lost all my money if it weren't for Paypal.


just on the flip side, I've bought several watches from Creation and been very happy with price, product and shipping. Just sayin'....

Ita


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> Another disastrous day at TJ Maxx. Because they offer a 10% "Senior" discount on Mondays, I now check out their inventory regularly . Today, I found what I hope is the perfect "Mother's Day" gift for my wife: Citizen Eco-Drive Women's FC0002-53A World Time A-T Watch Citizen.
> 
> The price was $170. Less the 10% Senior discount, the net is $153 plus tax. These sell for $365 on Amazon with Citizen warranty; or, typically $230-$260 grey market (ebay, Joma, etc.).
> 
> ...


i went to several TJMaxx's and saw the watch and to be fair all of them we in the display with the men's watches, do most women would not even be looking there. i got one for my daughter's high school graduation/going to college watch. she is going into engineering and this technical looking watch appealed to her. i like the newer stainless and blue version, but this is the only one on discount that i could find. my daughter really likes this one however, so that is what really matters. i bet she spent an hour reading how everything works after i sized it for her.

i did try it on and with all of the links and it just fit my 7 1/2 inch wrist. if you like the look and don't mind a little pink, it could be a fine men's watch, but i like it a lot better for my daughter. thanks for posting this... another watch that i got just because of this thread.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Massdrop has the Tissot Le L'Ocle for $329. Seems like a decent price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Araziza said:


> Massdrop has the Tissot Le L'Ocle for $329. Seems like a decent price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the same.. Wish it would go slightly further down.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> MOM16 doesn't seem to be working this morning. Nice looking watch.


Well, it was Mother's day coupon, and today isn't mother's day anymore.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ebates has a 15% back anniversary sale on some sites including Ashford. Add the $50 off $250 Amex promo, and there might be some good deals.

Speaking of Ashford, they have an Edox Automatic on Ebay for only $287.99. You may also have a 6% back promotion to get $17.28 back in Ebay Bucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Edox-Les-Vauberts-Automatic-Mens-Automatic-Watch-80081-3-NIN-/161989240054


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Araziza said:


> Massdrop has the Tissot Le L'Ocle for $329. Seems like a decent price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although the LeLocle looks best on leather, I'd still recommend getting the bracelet version [+$10].. It's the best bracelet you could wish for [PERFECT finishing/solid end links/firm clasp]... Plus I've handled the leather strap that comes with it and the quality is not something to speak of.

I've seen the leather strap version go for $300 last year, but never seen the bracelet version go less than $335 so I'd say it's a nice enough deal if someone's in market for a Le Locle in bracelet. It's an excellent choice for a dress watch. I have the white dial and I wear it on a reddish brown crocodile leather that I got ~3years ago for $10 from eBay. I honestly can't keep count of how many times I've noticed people gazing at it on my wrist. It's THAT pleasing to look at.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

dejavus said:


> _Massdrop has the Tissot Le L'Ocle for $329. Seems like a decent price _
> I think the same.. Wish it would go slightly further down.


Were were you guys? I was selling new store display Le Locle much cheaper here on WUS Sales Corner) Gone already.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Maybe I missed it, but no ones mentioned the ORIS Heritage 65 on rubber from Jomashop for $1149 but use GOOGLE50 and it knocks it down to $1099. 

















Actually, I think you can use the Google code on any ORIS diver over $1000. 
-Pete


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

Does anyone know of sales from Hamilton? I've got my eye on a few models, but never paid any previous sesonal or periodic sales events.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of nice deals on Joma Deals today....

Nice-looking Seiko quartz chrono, the SKS521, for $82.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day









And the Certina DS-8 "Precidrive" high-accuracy quartz chronograph with moon phase, brown dial, for $449.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal









I recently picked up the DS-8 silver dial, and I'm blown away by the beauty of the watch.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

LivingTheDream said:


> Does anyone know of sales from Hamilton? I've got my eye on a few models, but never paid any previous sesonal or periodic sales events.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


All the major gray-market dealers have Hamiltons. Let me google that for you


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

mannal said:


> All the major gray-market dealers have Hamiltons. Let me google that for you


Yes they do. Just like how the Grey market dealers sell most of the brands mentioned here.

To re-explain myself, I was looking for some insight on periodic sales from this brand, as I have only recently become interested in some of their models.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Ahhh. Maybe I should read first and type second.



LivingTheDream said:


> Yes they do. Just like how the Grey market dealers sell most of the brands mentioned here.
> 
> To re-explain myself, I was looking for some insight on periodic sales from this brand, as I have only recently become interested in some of their models.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjj7 (May 9, 2016)

First time poster, but this is a great thread!


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

mannal said:


> Ahhh. Maybe I should read first and type second.


Lol. I've done that myself before.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of nice deals on Joma Deals today....
> 
> And the Certina DS-8 "Precidrive" high-accuracy quartz chronograph with moon phase, brown dial, for $449.
> 
> ...


I love the version that is on sale today. What can you tell me about it? The color looks gorgeous.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, in defense of Mannals witty and appropriate reply, the question as you asked it was rather vague. Regardless, as a rule of thumb, Ashford tends to have the best prices (and Sales) on Hamilton. What I recommend doing is check the cash back sites first (i.e. BeFrugal, Ebates, FatWallet, etc) to see what additional coupons and/or "rebates" are available. A good starting point in seeing which cash back site is running the best offers is Cashback Comparison & Rebate Comparison - Compare Cash Back Rates.



LivingTheDream said:


> Yes they do. Just like how the Grey market dealers sell most of the brands mentioned here.
> 
> To re-explain myself, I was looking for some insight on periodic sales from this brand, as I have only recently become interested in some of their models.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> I love the version that is on sale today. What can you tell me about it? The color looks gorgeous.


Thermocompensated quartz movement that you can find many threads on here. The second hand is a small black notch that kind of meanders through openings above the 6 that form the shape of the old-school Certina logo. It looks good, but it effectively makes the second hand close to useless -- you REALLY have to focus on it to figure out where it's at.

The dial is one of the most beautiful on any watch I've ever purchased. I've said before, it's at least a $1,000 dial on a watch selling for less than $500.

Here is the brown one live:






The bracelet is good but not great. I have a 7 7/8-inch wrist and it just barely fits me. In fact, it's ever-so-slightly uncomfortable, to the point where I'm thinking this eventually ends up on leather -- which is already taken care of in this Joma Deal.


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, in defense of Mannals witty and appropriate reply, the question as you asked it was rather vague. Regardless, as a rule of thumb, Ashford tends to have the best prices (and Sales) on Hamilton. What I recommend doing is check the cash back sites first (i.e. BeFrugal, Ebates, FatWallet, etc) to see what additional coupons and/or "rebates" are available. A good starting point in seeing which cash back site is running the best offers is Cashback Comparison & Rebate Comparison - Compare Cash Back Rates.


Haha. Witty? He replied the reason for his response was that he didn't read my full post.

And unless English is not your first language, my post was more than sufficient to get my question across.

For example, many people know of the sesonal Deep Blue and C Ward sales. Thought some of our members would be able to pass along helpful info on Hamilton.

Thank you for the resources you posted though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You're welcome.



LivingTheDream said:


> Haha. Witty? He replied the reason for his response was that he didn't read my full post.
> 
> And unless English is not your first language, my post was more than sufficient to get my question across.
> 
> ...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thermocompensated quartz movement that you can find many threads on here. The second hand is a small black notch that kind of meanders through openings above the 6 that form the shape of the old-school Certina logo. It looks good, but it effectively makes the second hand close to useless -- you REALLY have to focus on it to figure out where it's at.
> 
> The dial is one of the most beautiful on any watch I've ever purchased. I've said before, it's at least a $1,000 dial on a watch selling for less than $500.
> 
> ...


Is there a push setting for the moon calendar? I have one that does not have it and setting it is a pain!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

colgex said:


> Is there a push setting for the moon calendar? I have one that does not have it and setting it is a pain!


Yes, there is. But their instruction booklet and website are rather useless. I actually figured it out via a thread here.


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

colgex said:


> I love the version that is on sale today. What can you tell me about it? The color looks gorgeous.


So beside posting the deal.. you want the poster to play the salesman!  ..... just kidding!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

dejavus said:


> I think the same.. Wish it would go slightly further down.


Man I love the look of this watch. 39mm looks like a woman's watch on my large frame otherwise I'd jump on this in a second.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Fast arrival for my Hexa Osprey:

















With extra vanilla-scented rubber strap.

















I even conquered the much-maligned double-screw bracelet link removal!









I like masculine-looking watches, and this is on-point. The case, dial, hands and bezel look great. Speaking of the latter, you better do some lifting in the gym before attempting to turn it. It is a tough turn, but definitely no play and won't be slipping on anybody in a real diving situation.

Bracelet seems good.

I'll probably be forever bothered that I got this on an ebay offer of $400 delivered, while others got it for $364 or whatever. But either way, it seems to be worth the money.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Fast arrival for my Hexa Osprey:
> 
> View attachment 8064210
> 
> ...


Congrats! Mine arrived today as well. It didn't come with a warranty card, did yours? The bay listing noted a year coverage, so maybe an oversight?

Back to watch - I was really surprised with the quality. Very nice heft to it. Definitely worth the price paid.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Just a heads up to everyone who doesn't know that when you reply to a comment with photos you can right click and delete them so we don't have to see the same photos over & over again.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Now that you mention it, I didn't see a warranty card.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Congrats! Mine arrived today as well. It didn't come with a warranty card, did yours? The bay listing noted a year coverage, so maybe an oversight?
> 
> Back to watch - I was really surprised with the quality. Very nice heft to it. Definitely worth the price paid.


I got mine today too - no warranty card with it either. #98 checking in I guess. The bracelet was a little finicky to size, but all the screws were loose, so that helped. Yes, it does have a good weight to it, and is surprisingly comfortable too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova 262kHz chronograph for $143.99 after code SITE20 plus 6% cash back.
Bulova Men's Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Ss (360450601) | Bluefly


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Tissot Couturier $319 after coupon CART10. Retail is $800+ .

http://www.jomashop.com/tissot-watch-t0354281603100.html


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Finally got my C65 after 7 weeks but it was worth the wait. $300 for this watch is a great value. Many thanks to the WUS member who posted about this!


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Invicta 8932OB for $42.99 if anyone is interested-

Invicta 8932OB Gent&apos;s Pro Diver Black Dial SS Bracelet Dive Watch | eBay


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Can anyone tell is nywatchstore legit? Anybody had an experience with it?
I need a Luminox 1927 Atacama, probably it's the only source i can find.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Watch (quartz) at STP, $193 less usual 20% coupon (look around) =* $154*. Best price by far, per a quick web search.









Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Watch (For Men)


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

They revised this Glycine deal , added the brown band with what looks like a clearer dial. It's the smaller size.... $312.50 is a great price for this plus the ebay buck thing brings it under $300

Brand New Glycine Combat 6 Stainless Steel Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 3916 17AT LB7BH | eBay


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> They revised this Glycine deal , added the brown band with what looks like a clearer dial. It's the smaller size.... $312.50 is a great price for this plus the ebay buck thing brings it under $300
> 
> Brand New Glycine Combat 6 Stainless Steel Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 3916 17AT LB7BH | eBay


what ebay bucks deal are you talking about? is it just a promo code?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

it's a 2 day thing where they give you 6% back in ebay bucks... you have to activate it... you should have a message from them


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of nice deals on Joma Deals today....
> 
> And the Certina DS-8 "Precidrive" high-accuracy quartz chronograph with moon phase, brown dial, for $449.
> 
> ...


*Thank you!!!*

I've been watching that one since you brought these to our attention a couple of weeks ago. I was hoping they would match the price of the silver dial version ($469.99) so Friday, when I saw it was in stock at Joma, I sent an email (it was just past their business hours) and was waiting for a reply.

Luckily I had a moment to check the thread tonight. That photo jumped right out at me and I wasted no time!!


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

Always like the Blue Angels Citizen watch. I agree price is excellent, congrats Barry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 Watch (quartz) at STP, $193 less usual 20% coupon (look around) =* $154*. Best price by far, per a quick web search.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this is the lady model of about 38-39mm, not the "men's" which is 43mm.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

leaurend said:


> Always like the Blue Angels Citizen watch. I agree price is excellent, congrats Barry.


Thanks! I was lucky enough to pick it up for around the same price from Amazon last year. A great update from the original which is still going strong.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> I got mine today too - no warranty card with it either. #98 checking in I guess. The bracelet was a little finicky to size, but all the screws were loose, so that helped. Yes, it does have a good weight to it, and is surprisingly comfortable too.


I got number 95 last week, I emailed the seller and inquired about the warranty card. It's pretty obvious that it is HEXA, he told me he would mail me the warranty card right away and he did. It came today and it's nothing more than a business card that says HEXA has the serial number the model and the date I purchased it.


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova 262kHz chronograph for $143.99 after code SITE20 plus 6% cash back.
> Bulova Men's Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Ss (360450601) | Bluefly


Great deal but no international orders at the moment

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sam L84 said:


> Great deal but no international orders at the moment
> 
> Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


This has been as low as $149.99 in the not too distant past before rebates.

This is a cool looking watch, except for the lack of a sweeping seconds hand.

Sam, you can add a small value item to get it to $150 so that you have free shipping in the US and then ship it to a forwarding agency who will sent it to you. There are several that have been mentioned here. I use USgobuy with great results so far.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

thechin said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the lady model of about 38-39mm, not the "men's" which is 43mm.


I thought the smaller version had a round date window. This one is rectangular, which would imply it is the larger version.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Bulova 96B230 $109.99 at World of Watches.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-classic-brown-genuine-leather-black-dial-bul-96b230










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry is this was mentioned before . I wandered onto the Aragon web site this morning and it seems just about everything is at least 1/2 off. The automatic divemasters are down to $100.00.

DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Sorry is this was mentioned before . I wandered onto the Aragon web site this morning and it seems just about everything is at least 1/2 off. The automatic divemasters are down to $100.00.
> 
> DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC


That's a good catch! Unfortunately, the only color that will not burn your eyes out is sold out already


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was on the fence and decided against making the purchase. 8mm is nice but 44mm is a bit big on my wrist. Figured I would share:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Sorry is this was mentioned before . I wandered onto the Aragon web site this morning and it seems just about everything is at least 1/2 off. The automatic divemasters are down to $100.00.
> 
> DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC


That is the everyday low price, not that it doesn't represent good value


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi,

I just got an email from Island Watch advertising a sale on some Orient Automatics: Wingman and Sentinels -- Starting at $69

On Sale | Island Watch


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Just beat me to it. The white face explorer style looks like the best of the bunch to me.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Barry S said:


> *Thank you!!!*
> 
> I've been watching that one since you brought these to our attention a couple of weeks ago. I was hoping they would match the price of the silver dial version ($469.99) so Friday, when I saw it was in stock at Joma, I sent an email (it was just past their business hours) and was waiting for a reply.
> 
> Luckily I had a moment to check the thread tonight. That photo jumped right out at me and I wasted no time!!


I resisted. As much as I love the dial, I totally dislike the round bezel just dropped on top of the case. I already have a moonphase too so no itch there. I wished the case design was different.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

mannal said:


> I was on the fence and decided against making the purchase. 8mm is nice but 44mm is a bit big on my wrist. Figured I would share:
> 
> View attachment 8067498


I own this watch (or a dead ringer for it) and it's 42mm, not 44. I think that's a mistake.

Good price for sure and I like mine.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

*Starfive Single Watch Winder on 'Masswatch' for $59.99 after 6 sold.*

Guest link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/starfive-single-watch-winder?mode=guest_open


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Monsta_AU said:


> *Starfive Single Watch Winder on 'Masswatch' for $59.99 after 6 sold.*
> 
> Guest link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/starfive-single-watch-winder?mode=guest_open


Joma had those on clearance a while back for $28. They are kind of noisy and the pillow falls apart pretty quickly. My kid plays oven with it now.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Tousie said:


> Just beat me to it. The white face explorer style looks like the best of the bunch to me.
> View attachment 8068242


I'd personally like this more, if it were 44mm.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Bulova 96B230 $109.99 at World of Watches.
> 
> Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | World of Watches


Best price yet on a great watch!

SPRING10 brings it down to $99.99 and qualifies for 8% Befrugal rebate.

Still loving mine.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Best price yet on a great watch!
> 
> SPRING10 brings it down to $99.99 and qualifies for 8% Befrugal rebate.
> 
> ...


Are the numbers lumed?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

AceRimmer said:


> Are the numbers lumed?


Yes, the lume is quite good.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

colgex said:


> I resisted. As much as I love the dial, I totally dislike the round bezel just dropped on top of the case. I already have a moonphase too so no itch there. I wished the case design was different.


When I read your post my first thought was "Oh no, what have I done?!?" And I immediately looked at the photo.

But I can't say I understand what you're describing. It seems that most round dial watches have a round bezel on top of the case.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Can anyone tell is nywatchstore legit? Anybody had an experience with it?
> I need a Luminox 1927 Atacama, probably it's the only source i can find.


I've bought from them before with no problems. Of course, you can't really judge a seller until you see how they respond to a problem.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Barry S said:


> When I read your post my first thought was "Oh no, what have I done?!?" And I immediately looked at the photo.
> 
> But I can't say I understand what you're describing. It seems that most round dial watches have a round bezel on top of the case.


Compare the case work of the Certina and the other ML deal for the Les Classiques Moonphase watch. The Certina is a few leagues behind. It just feels uninspired to me (as many watches). It was just a round ring dropped on top. No playing with the surfaces, with the interconnection of parts, lugs, etc. just a simple ring. I'm not asking for it to be a terrascope either but not just a journeyman case.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> *Thank you!!!*
> 
> I've been watching that one since you brought these to our attention a couple of weeks ago. I was hoping they would match the price of the silver dial version ($469.99) so Friday, when I saw it was in stock at Joma, I sent an email (it was just past their business hours) and was waiting for a reply.
> 
> Luckily I had a moment to check the thread tonight. That photo jumped right out at me and I wasted no time!!


Go to images.google.com and search "Certina DS-8 moon phase"

You're gonna get excited. A lot of photos of the brown dial model and is she ever photogenic.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Best price yet on a great watch!
> 
> SPRING10 brings it down to $99.99 and qualifies for 8% Befrugal rebate.
> 
> ...


These are for sale on EBay for $99 shipped


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

City74 said:


> These are for sale on EBay for $99 shipped


Those are refurbs vs. new from WOW. May not matter to some, just pointing that out


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Go to images.google.com and search "Certina DS-8 moon phase"
> 
> You're gonna get excited. A lot of photos of the brown dial model and is she ever photogenic.


Wow! I did that two weeks ago and didn't come up with that many.

Yes, I'm excited!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

For those who missed the JomaDeal, JomaShop has brought the price down to $469.99.

$10 off with GOOGLE10 and free shipping makes it only $5 more than yesterday's Deal of the Day.

Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501608100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> I got number 95 last week, I emailed the seller and inquired about the warranty card. It's pretty obvious that it is HEXA, he told me he would mail me the warranty card right away and he did. It came today and it's nothing more than a business card that says HEXA has the serial number the model and the date I purchased it.


I must've missed this. Where and when was this Hexa deal? Thanks


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I personally can't get past the case shape but the black dial version of the otherwise beautiful Versace 7751-based moonphase will be tomorrow's Joma Deal of the Day for $995.00.

Starts midnight tonight (EDT).

JomaDeals.com: Versace Master Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch 20A99D009 S009









Thanks to WorthTheWrist for making me realize I need to check JomaDeals daily.

How much is _that_ going to cost me over time?? ;-)


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Hexa Osprey black dial is available on ebay right now, only 5 left last I checked. You can try the make and offer option. Mine was accepted for $350.

HEXA Osprey Dive Watch Automatic Black Dial | eBay



EA-Sport said:


> I must've missed this. Where and when was this Hexa deal? Thanks


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

friendofpugs said:


> I got mine today too - no warranty card with it either. #98 checking in I guess. The bracelet was a little finicky to size, but all the screws were loose, so that helped. Yes, it does have a good weight to it, and is surprisingly comfortable too.


Dang it fellows, I ordered one too. 
Darn thread, couldn't help myself. 
Older brother K500 is waiting anxiously.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure if this has been noted--I'm out of town and hit a few more TJMaxx stores. They're spotty on which store has what, but I'm seeing a LOT of Citizens-- including $500 models for about $200, including the Nighthawk A-T Perpetual like I bought, plus lots of VSA stuff (mostly the "classic" but a few Infantry and an Infantry Chrono that was a great deal) Bulova (Two UHF chronos spotted at $160 ea. I feel like a schuck for paying >$200.) Seiko (lots, mostly chronos not automatics) and Movado Bold. I'll probably hit one more to try and get lucky on a VSA score. I've only ever seen one carry *one* VSA watch ever before, so going to stores with 2-5 pretty nice ones (plus half a dozen citizens or seikos etc.) is a lot more productive than usual.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

JOEYBONES said:


> Sorry is this was mentioned before . I wandered onto the Aragon web site this morning and it seems just about everything is at least 1/2 off. The automatic divemasters are down to $100.00.
> 
> DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC





thedius said:


> That's a good catch! Unfortunately, the only color that will not burn your eyes out is sold out already


Geez for $100 you could probably part out the watches and make a profit


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I must've missed this. Where and when was this Hexa deal? Thanks


Hexa Osprey deal is currently on ebay... most peoples "best offer" of $350 have been accepted, this is the 3rd time they are posting these for sale on ebay

They are also selling surplus ETA 2824-2 Top Grade movements, accepting "best offers" of $180-185

It has been confirmed that these are being sold directly by Hexa to generate some revenue for a new project and that these are actually New In the Box and not promo watches for reviews

I just received my warranty card in the mail today along with the ETA movement


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Hexa Osprey deal is currently on ebay... It seems most peoples "best offer" of $350 have been accepted, it seems that this is the 3rd time they are posting these for sale on ebay
> 
> They are also selling surplus ETA 2824-2 Top Grade movements, accepting "best offers" of $180-185
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Too bad they only have the black dial. I missed a local for sale blue dial BNIB by 11 mins.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Timex Weekender T2N635* - Stainless Steel, Indiglo *$18 on eBay *


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Barry S said:


> When I read your post my first thought was "Oh no, what have I done?!?" And I immediately looked at the photo.
> 
> But I can't say I understand what you're describing. It seems that most round dial watches have a round bezel on top of the case.


Here's what I'm trying to say:










You have multiple separate components coming together here. You have the middle top to bottom brushed finished, you have lugs and then you have the bezel. The middle brushed is finely made. The lugs curve nicely towards the wrist and go over the bezel. The bezel is not completely round or flat or at a sharp angle. The bezel curves nicely outward, very sophisticated. All of the details together make an exciting design with nice touches.










I don't feel the same way about the casework here. While I love the dial, I don't like the case design tbh. The only nice detail is that the top of the lugs is brushed. Aside from that, there is no creativity on the design. It is a very safe design, a traditional polished 42mm round case with a traditionally round bezel ring just dropped on top. There's not much else to it, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy is having a huge clearance sale as it looks like they are refreshing their leather offering to only include quick release bars, so most of their old leather straps are $12(normally $18-35). They also have a bunch of NATOs and rubber straps for $7. I've never bought their leather products but their NATOs and braided nylon straps are good values for the money.

http://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/


----------



## Hitlnao (Feb 22, 2016)

Only 2 left now!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

colgex said:


> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> You have multiple separate components coming together here. You have the middle top to bottom brushed finished, you have lugs and then you have the bezel. The middle brushed is finely made. The lugs curve nicely towards the wrist and go over the bezel. The bezel is not completely round or flat or at a sharp angle. The bezel curves nicely outward, very sophisticated. All of the details together make an exciting design with nice touches.
> 
> I don't feel the same way about the casework here. While I love the dial, I don't like the case design tbh. The only nice detail is that the top of the lugs is brushed. Aside from that, there is no creativity on the design. It is a very safe design, a traditional polished 42mm round case with a traditionally round bezel ring just dropped on top. There's not much else to it, that's just my opinion.


Thanks, I can see your point now (two pictures are worth a thousand words.). A valid opinion indeed.

As for me, I'm not quite as put off by the case as you are. The dial is truly the star of the show here and more than makes up for other shortcomings, especially at this price point.

Of course I will be scrutinizing casework more closely from now on. (Damn you!)


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> Clockwork Synergy is having a huge clearance sale as it looks like they are refreshing their leather offering to only include quick release bars, so most of their old leather straps are $12(normally $18-35). They also have a bunch of NATOs and rubber straps for $7. I've never bought their leather products but their NATOs and braided nylon straps are good values for the money.
> 
> Watch Strap Sales | Clockwork Synergy


It appears the website isn't processing coupons properly. I've sent them a message but obviously it won't be seen until tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Code 15dis for %15 off at clockwork synergy


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Code 15dis for %15 off at clockwork synergy


This worked for me earlier this evening. What coupon were you trying, Strmwatch?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> This worked for me earlier this evening. What coupon were you trying, Strmwatch?


I was trying 10MAY16OFF...the one they gave me directly...it was only showing $1.89 on an $86 purchase lol It was supposed to be a 10% off coupon.

I did just try 15dis and that one worked properly...so I won't complain with the extra 5%.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Jomashop's has some of the Air Blues for $149 again, if you missed out on the Massdrop from last month


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

*Tissot Couturier* (ugly name) at Jet for *$218*, 15% first-timer's coupon takes it down to *$188*, and AmEx's $10 off promotion drops it to a staggering *$178*, or ~$150 less than JomaShop.

https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...eather-Watch/1df90e8d8a854fde8020a547222c36e8


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jimboz said:


> *Tissot Couturier* (ugly name) at Jet for *$218*, 15% first-timer's coupon takes it down to *$188*, and AmEx's $10 off promotion drops it to a staggering *$178*, or ~$150 less than JomaShop.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...eather-Watch/1df90e8d8a854fde8020a547222c36e8
> View attachment 8076082


Ya can't spell couturier without couter. n that there is a perdy word.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jimboz said:


> *Tissot Couturier* (ugly name) at Jet for *$218*, 15% first-timer's coupon takes it down to *$188*, and AmEx's $10 off promotion drops it to a staggering *$178*, or ~$150 less than JomaShop.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...eather-Watch/1df90e8d8a854fde8020a547222c36e8


This one fulfilled by Jacob time


----------



## huyghe27 (Jul 27, 2015)

Alright, jumped on a few today, kinda excited
Bought the Envicta Gents pro diver earlier on the ebay listing
picked up a moss and black nato strap for it from clockwork.
ordered a purple Aragon diver 45mm.
I think i did well for $150 dollars.....


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I couldn't resist that Hexa for $350. Got mine on the way.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Can't order anything from JET - can't login to my account and can't make order from new one


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Can't order anything from JET - can't login to my account and can't make order from new one


I checked Jet on monday. They are only available for the USA. They dont ship international.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uh-oh. Possible trouble in paradise.

I wore my new Hexa all day yesterday, took it off at night, got up this morning early to take my in-laws to the airport and put it on without really looking at it, and on the drive home looked and noticed it wasn't running.

Yeah, I have a mostly desk job. But given the amount of wear it had yesterday, that seems like a power reserve problem. I just wound it about 40 times and it's running, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Philcore (Apr 10, 2016)

Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.

http://www.jomashop.com/air-blue-doorbuster-event.html


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Uh-oh. Possible trouble in paradise.
> 
> I wore my new Hexa all day yesterday, took it off at night, got up this morning early to take my in-laws to the airport and put it on without really looking at it, and on the drive home looked and noticed it wasn't running.
> 
> Yeah, I have a mostly desk job. But given the amount of wear it had yesterday, that seems like a power reserve problem. I just wound it about 40 times and it's running, so we'll see what happens.


Keep us posted. I just ordered one of the last 3 black dials remaining. Hell, I don't even know why I ordered it. The wife said she liked it last night when she saw me checking it out on eBay, so I took that a tacit permission to buy it. Too bad it won't be here in enough time for me to take it diving in Cyprus this weekend.


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

@ philcore Some very nice watches there for the money.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Philcore said:


> Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.
> 
> Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


These are some awesome watches for the $$$


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Philcore said:


> Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/air-blue-doorbuster-event.html


Don't know much about the brand, but $150 for a NH35 driven pilot style, sapphire and display back seems like a hell of a deal. I'll be picking one up. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Philcore said:


> Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.
> 
> Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


I'm loving that white dial. It reminds me of a Torgoen I had. Does anyone know if they offer these on a bracelet? I only see leather straps. Thanks.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Houls said:


> I'm loving that white dial. It reminds me of a Torgoen I had. Does anyone know if they offer these on a bracelet? I only see leather straps. Thanks.


Seems these were a kickstarter project produced by the deep blue company. Correct me if am wrong pls. There is an IWC homage the deltaautopvdgrey

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Philcore said:


> Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.
> 
> Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


Thanks @Philcore for this deal. I bought the white dial with black pvd case. Air Blue offers a bracelet for it as well on their site which I may also pick up.

Air Blue Bravo Automatic White Dial Black PVD Steel Watch BRAVOAUTOPVDBLKWHT - Air Blue - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Uh-oh. Possible trouble in paradise.
> 
> I wore my new Hexa all day yesterday, took it off at night, got up this morning early to take my in-laws to the airport and put it on without really looking at it, and on the drive home looked and noticed it wasn't running.
> 
> Yeah, I have a mostly desk job. But given the amount of wear it had yesterday, that seems like a power reserve problem. I just wound it about 40 times and it's running, so we'll see what happens.


Same thing happen to me. After wearing any of my other watches (including another with a 9015) for a day and then putting them away they tend to run into the next day. The Hexa even stopped once in the middle of the day while I was wearing it. I mentioned it in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698.html . Some suggested to wind it a bunch before wearing which I did and it now seems to be doing much better. Never really wound any of my other watches, just shake a little and wear. I also ran across this thread on here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/miyota-9015-power-reserve-1198058.html which mentions the power reserve situation with the 9015s. Keep me (or us) posted on your findings as well please.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Relatively new to this thread so I'm not sure if this is A) a good promo, or B) already noted in the previous pages, but JOMASHOP is doing a 51% off sale on what looks to be a TON of Citizens, including the Nighthawk for $195...I'm buying one just for the hell of it!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Philcore said:


> Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.
> 
> Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


Thank you for this. I had it in my mind that all these watches were 47mm. I found a nice 41mm that seems great.

iconsumer sweetens the deal with an 8% rebate. Free shipping, too.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Philcore said:


> Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.
> 
> Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


A lot of "bang for buck" on those however I just wish they did something different for the insignia.



gabethegoat said:


> Relatively new to this thread so I'm not sure if this is A) a good promo, or B) already noted in the previous pages, but JOMASHOP is doing a 51% off sale on what looks to be a TON of Citizens, including the Nighthawk for $195...I'm buying one just for the hell of it!


%50 is good however it is a fairly common deal for most Citizen watches. If you can get %50 plus %20 (which has and does happen) or so then it really becomes a real deal. The Nighthawks have been less then $195 however that is still a good price. Congrats. It is a really great watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Philcore said:


> Jomashop is having a pretty big sale on Air Blue watches. I have a Papa Praesto and I love it. For $149 you cannot beat these things for pilot watches. $149 for an automatic, sapphire crystal watch with solid built quality is one hell of a deal.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/air-blue-doorbuster-event.html


Does anyone know how thick the 41 millimeter styles are? This does look like a great deal for the specifications. This would make a great watch for my son if it was not too thick.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

actually, a little indecision (and more googling) led me to discountshop dot com (not sure about rules for linking?) where I was able to get the SS Euro version of the Nighthawk for $190, tax-free, free shipping (CONUS ex. CT).

It's hard to believe that about 2 months ago I had a ~20 year-old Wenger quartz and I've since bought two Seikos (SARB, SARX--prob gonna flip the latter), a Timex (Expedition Scout), bought and flipped a Hamilton Khaki Aviation, and now this Citizen... THE ADDICTION IS REAL!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Deaumar Ensign preorder has a discount code EVENMORE for 20 GBP (about 28 usd) off. Not as low as the earlier pricing however still a great deal IMO for what you getting. https://deaumar.com/products/deaumar-ensign



gabethegoat said:


> actually, a little indecision (and more googling) led me to discountshop dot com (not sure about rules for linking?) where I was able to get the SS Euro version of the Nighthawk for $190, tax-free, free shipping (CONUS ex. CT).
> 
> It's hard to believe that about 2 months ago I had a ~20 year-old Wenger quartz and I've since bought two Seikos (SARB, SARX--prob gonna flip the latter), a Timex (Expedition Scout), bought and flipped a Hamilton Khaki Aviation, and now this Citizen... THE ADDICTION IS REAL!!


Its actually realer then you know. Throw your computer and all internet connected devices out of the window now before its too late. Trust me, you and your loved ones will thank me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Thank you for this. I had it in my mind that all these watches were 47mm. I found a nice 41mm that seems great.
> 
> *iconsumer sweetens the deal with an 8% rebate*. Free shipping, too.


I never knew Jomashop to participate with any of the rebate sites. You made me look. I don't see anything with iConsumer, but Giving Assistant is offering 5% cash back on Jomashop purchases. Glad I checked!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Don't know much about the brand, but $150 for a NH35 driven pilot style, sapphire and display back seems like a hell of a deal. I'll be picking one up. Thanks for the tip!


They are great and the Kickstarter price was around 190 so this is a deal.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I never knew Jomashop to participate with any of the rebate sites. You made me look. I don't see anything with iConsumer, but Giving Assistant is offering 5% cash back on Jomashop purchases. Glad I checked!


I think the iconsumer cash back rebate may be an error/glitch. It redirects me to shop.com and shows the rebate before going to Jomashop. Jomashop is not listed among participating stores on the iconsumer site. I've found other issues with iconsumer and the jury is still out as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Use code *XCLSV5* and get another $5 off those Air Blue watches on Jomashop.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jeacock said:


> I think the iconsumer cash back rebate may be an error/glitch. It redirects me to shop.com and shows the rebate before going to Jomashop. Jomashop is not listed among participating stores on the iconsumer site. I've found other issues with iconsumer and the jury is still out as far as I'm concerned.


Yep, my error. This is what the process was, as I recall (never should multi-task when buying a watch, lol.)

Regardless, at $150 delivered, I expect to be pleased.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like this 42mm Seiko field watch (comes in three diff versions. ) on massdrop










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting. I had 2 Deep Blues with 9015 movements and no auto-wind or power reserve issues with either. Hopefully, this will work itself out for you guys after a few wear-cycles.



mplsabdulllah said:


> Same thing happen to me. After wearing any of my other watches (including another with a 9015) for a day and then putting them away they tend to run into the next day. The Hexa even stopped once in the middle of the day while I was wearing it. I mentioned it in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698.html . Some suggested to wind it a bunch before wearing which I did and it now seems to be doing much better. Never really wound any of my other watches, just shake a little and wear. I also ran across this thread on here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/miyota-9015-power-reserve-1198058.html which mentions the power reserve situation with the 9015s. Keep me (or us) posted on your findings as well please.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Same thing happen to me. After wearing any of my other watches (including another with a 9015) for a day and then putting them away they tend to run into the next day. The Hexa even stopped once in the middle of the day while I was wearing it. I mentioned it in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698.html . Some suggested to wind it a bunch before wearing which I did and it now seems to be doing much better. Never really wound any of my other watches, just shake a little and wear. I also ran across this thread on here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/miyota-9015-power-reserve-1198058.html which mentions the power reserve situation with the 9015s. Keep me (or us) posted on your findings as well please.


Count me in this camp. I've been "trying" to test the accuracy of my new Osprey since I got it and it's been stopping short of a full 24hrs. This morning I've wound it up about 40 times so hopefully the PR survives at least one day.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Count me in this camp. I've been "trying" to test the accuracy of my new Osprey since I got it and it's been stopping short of a full 24hrs. This morning I've wound it up about 40 times so hopefully the PR survives at least one day.


I've been winding about 20 times and it seems to have no issues going at least 24 hours running +5 spd

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'm suddenly second-guessing my Hexa Osprey purchase....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Woo hoo, the well is dry no more! Finally, a "real deal" (that's relevant to me, anyways)! I've been eyeballing JeanRichard watches at Ashford for some time, but never opted to pull the trigger....until now. The Aquascope, model 60400-11E201-FK2A (search this model # on their site, since WUS has issues with Ashford links) is going for only $699 with coupon code AFFAQUA699. Initiate the purchase through Ebates to tack on a whopping 15% cash back! This nets to watch to just $594.15 (and no shipping or tax to me in my state)! I'm fairly certain this is the cheapest this watch has ever gone for (even less than when Ashford had their introductory sale a while back).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Woo hoo, the well is dry no more! Finally, a "real deal" (that's relevant to me, anyways)! I've been eyeballing JeanRichard watches at Ashford for some time, but never opted to pull the trigger....until now. The Aquascope, model 60400-11E201-FK2A (search this model # on their site, since WUS has issues with Ashford links) is going for only $699 with coupon code AFFAQUA699. Initiate the purchase through Ebates to tack on a whopping 15% cash back! This nets to watch to just $594.15 (and no shipping or tax to me in my state)! I'm fairly certain this is the cheapest this watch has ever gone for (even less than when Ashford had their introductory sale a while back).


Sounds like a good price ($544.15 with Amex), but it's just an ETA movement right?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Fairly certain either ETA or Sellita.



RyanD said:


> Sounds like a good price ($544.15 with Amex), but it's just an ETA movement right?


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Just curious, where does one find the current Ashford "AFF...." Coupon codes? I see them posted on Dealnews and here on the forum, but not in my emails from Ashford.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Various "cash back" sites such FatWallet, Ebates, etc.



Beau_777 said:


> Just curious, where does one find the current Ashford "AFF...." Coupon codes? I see them posted on Dealnews and here on the forum, but not in my emails from Ashford.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

NEW Edoh hydro for 56 bucks, most likely a scam though:

Edox Men&apos;s 53200 3NGM Gin Hydro Sub Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch | eBay


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Beau_777 said:


> Just curious, where does one find the current Ashford "AFF...." Coupon codes? I see them posted on Dealnews and here on the forum, but not in my emails from Ashford.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Just google Ashford coupon codes.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thechin said:


> NEW Edoh hydro for 56 bucks, most likely a scam though:


Of course that's a scam.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Anyone know the lug-to-lug length (not the lug width, which is 20mm) on the 41mm Alpha B model? And the thickness? I've done a series of searches and found nothing, even in threads in which people have asked similar questions.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

PiperTim said:


> Anyone know the lug-to-lug length (not the lug width, which is 20mm) on the 41mm Alpha B model? And the thickness? I've done a series of searches and found nothing, even in threads in which people have asked similar questions.


Sorry, this was in reference to the Air Blue deal that was mentioned earlier. I forgot to "Reply with Quote" so people would know what I'm talking about.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Just a little heads up for anyone interested in the Air Blue deals at Joma Shop..... I had gotten a PVD Bravo model, black face, white numbers from the Mass Drop deal a few weeks back (it just arrived the other day) and I will probably end up invoking the Return Guarantee from my Credit Card (since massdrop is final sale) or just try selling it here after I make the minimum post limit... there are a few things I'm not fond of: 
1) the strap is cheap looking and has a look/feel of patent leather (not a major issue but still)
2) the logo and marketing campaign just looks kind of cheap/chinsey... just be honest and say "we have no real aviation roots and are trying to make a profit from aviation themed watches". I fly for a living and it irks when these companies pretend to have roots in aviation when they really don't 
3) I just don't like the movement in it... you can hear the rotor as it spins and it makes noise when you manually wind it. 

ALL IS NOT BAD.... the case, lume, PVD coating, PVD clasp, sapphire, logo on the crown, and the engraving are all nicely done

The strap and marketing/logo aren't that big of an issue and can be easily fixed/overlooked but the noise from the rotor movement and manual winding.

$150 is a good deal... If you can get over the movement issues


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

That's pretty odd. I don't have any outsourced NH35 watches but I have two Seikos with the identical movement and neither is notably loud. You might have got a lemon with a misaligned rotor or something.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> That's pretty odd. I don't have any outsourced NH35 watches but I have two Seikos with the identical movement and neither is notably loud. You might have got a lemon with a misaligned rotor or something.


The rotor noise is comparable to the rotor noise on a Seiko SKX007 that I had very briefly (before returning) but the ratcheting noise from manual winding is audibly noticeable. I guess I'm spoiled from from Hexa Osprey deal and the ETA 2824s I have.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> NEW Edoh hydro for 56 bucks, most likely a scam though:
> 
> Edox Men&apos;s 53200 3NGM Gin Hydro Sub Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch | eBay


Looks like another one where the real seller was hacked and scammer is using his account. 
Original seller since 2004, but last feedback was 6 months, then a year ago. Stay away!


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

colgex said:


> Here's what I'm trying to say:
> 
> You have multiple separate components coming together here. You have the middle top to bottom brushed finished, you have lugs and then you have the bezel. The middle brushed is finely made. The lugs curve nicely towards the wrist and go over the bezel. The bezel is not completely round or flat or at a sharp angle. The bezel curves nicely outward, very sophisticated. All of the details together make an exciting design with nice touches.
> 
> I don't feel the same way about the casework here. While I love the dial, I don't like the case design tbh. The only nice detail is that the top of the lugs is brushed. Aside from that, there is no creativity on the design. It is a very safe design, a traditional polished 42mm round case with a traditionally round bezel ring just dropped on top. There's not much else to it, that's just my opinion.


Wow.

There's always another layer of detail.

I would never have noticed that on my own in a million years.

Thank you for helping to educate me.

G.


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Woo hoo, the well is dry no more! Finally, a "real deal" (that's relevant to me, anyways)! I've been eyeballing JeanRichard watches at Ashford for some time, but never opted to pull the trigger....until now. The Aquascope, model 60400-11E201-FK2A (search this model # on their site, since WUS has issues with Ashford links) is going for only $699 with coupon code AFFAQUA699. Initiate the purchase through Ebates to tack on a whopping 15% cash back! This nets to watch to just $594.15 (and no shipping or tax to me in my state)! I'm fairly certain this is the cheapest this watch has ever gone for (even less than when Ashford had their introductory sale a while back).


Feel like this is just a tad big for me. Any firsthand experience?


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

When I click on the link, I get the price of $382, how come??



Jimboz said:


> *Tissot Couturier* (ugly name) at Jet for *$218*, 15% first-timer's coupon takes it down to *$188*, and AmEx's $10 off promotion drops it to a staggering *$178*, or ~$150 less than JomaShop.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Tissot-Mens...eather-Watch/1df90e8d8a854fde8020a547222c36e8
> View attachment 8076082


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

gabethegoat said:


> actually, a little indecision (and more googling) led me to discountshop dot com (not sure about rules for linking?) where I was able to get the SS Euro version of the Nighthawk for $190, tax-free, free shipping (CONUS ex. CT).
> 
> It's hard to believe that about 2 months ago I had a ~20 year-old Wenger quartz and I've since bought two Seikos (SARB, SARX--prob gonna flip the latter), a Timex (Expedition Scout), bought and flipped a Hamilton Khaki Aviation, and now this Citizen... THE ADDICTION IS REAL!!


I hage been close to pulling the trigger on the Aviation when it has hit around $300. What color and size and why did you flip it?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

konstan said:


> When I click on the link, I get the price of $382, how come??


Should have pulled the trigger last night while it was low .. The price went up today morn


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

halaku said:


> Should have pulled the trigger last night while it was low .. The price went up today morn


I had slept on it too... wish I hadn't at that price point


----------



## konstan (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh well... on the plus side, I didnt spend the $200 on another watch


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Alpina Startimer is a lightning deal tmrw at 11:19 am - Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Blue Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch AL-372N4FBS6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7DDD8K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Va.mxbTBR5QH3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Disneydave said:


> Alpina Startimer is a lightning deal tmrw at 11:19 am - Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Blue Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch AL-372N4FBS6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7DDD8K/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Va.mxbTBR5QH3
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Do we know the price?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Do we know the price?


Not yet, unfortunately. Reg price is $570 at the moment. Not sure if not will beat the Jomashop deal or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Just a little heads up for anyone interested in the Air Blue deals at Joma Shop..... I had gotten a PVD Bravo model, black face, white numbers from the Mass Drop deal a few weeks back (it just arrived the other day) and I will probably end up invoking the Return Guarantee from my Credit Card (since massdrop is final sale) or just try selling it here after I make the minimum post limit... there are a few things I'm not fond of:
> 1) the strap is cheap looking and has a look/feel of patent leather (not a major issue but still)
> 2) the logo and marketing campaign just looks kind of cheap/chinsey... just be honest and say "we have no real aviation roots and are trying to make a profit from aviation themed watches". I fly for a living and it gets to me when these companies pretend to have roots in aviation when they really don't
> 3) I just don't like the movement in it... you can hear the rotor as it spins and it makes noise when you manually wind it.
> ...


So, you don't like the movement, because it makes noise while you hand wind it? That's a bit nit picky IMO especially since once you wind it up...it's off and running.

As for hearing the rotor spinning...none of my watches with an NH35 movement are "loud"...heck I'd have to use a stethoscope to hear them spinning.

Not sure calling the NH35 a "cheap" movement is being honest...almost sounds like buyers remorse to me.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

PiperTim said:


> Anyone know the lug-to-lug length (not the lug width, which is 20mm) on the 41mm Alpha B model? And the thickness? I've done a series of searches and found nothing, even in threads in which people have asked similar questions.


Assuming all cases are the same size (I have a Charlie Chrono) 55mm lug to lug length. curved ends make it wear nicely. thickness around 14mm. No professional tools were used to measure, but I can say nice watches over all.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I will once it arrives, lol! In all seriousness, though, a few online reviews have indicated that it does wear slightly smaller than its 44mm would imply.



Copple said:


> Feel like this is just a tad big for me. Any firsthand experience?


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> So, you don't like the movement, because it makes noise while you hand wind it? That's a bit nit picky IMO especially since once you wind it up...it's off and running.
> 
> As for hearing the rotor spinning...none of my watches with an NH35 movement are "loud"...heck I'd have to use a stethoscope to hear them spinning.
> 
> Not sure calling the NH35 a "cheap" movement is being honest...almost sounds like buyers remorse to me.


My issue is the noise from the movement (which concerns me considering I don't get any from my ETA 2824s or Miyota 9105.... and I am well aware that the NH35 is a monetarily cheaper movement compared to those I just mentioned)

I am just giving my personal opinion for someone that may be on the fence OR for someone to tell me "yours must be defective" or "that's normal for that movement"

Maybe I have a faulty watch, I'm being "nit picky" or having "buyers remorse" as you so delicately stated but the fact is that your post added nothing of value, this thread is for posting deals and subsequently short reviews/updates of said deals.

Can you honestly say that you've never purchased anything and then been disappointed with it upon closer inspection? A quick search of your previous posts (the first result I clicked on) and you've literally just made a similar statement about someone elses watch and I quote: "Is it just me...or do some of the numbers on the bezel look misaligned? I've been looking at other pictures and they all see to look "off". For example...the 05...the 5 looks tilted. Same goes for the 35 and the 55." - Strmwatch

Thanks for your opinion of my opinion

P.S. from what I've seen on this forum most people are "nit picky" with their watches and what they want... I believe the nicer way of stating it is saying we have demanding/exacting/critical/particular/discerning tastes


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was able to buy the watch from TJMaxx last weekend for $199, and I've seen it available at several of their other stores for the same price. They also had several other radio controlled Citizens as well as some Victorinox pieces.



hongkongtaipan said:


> I am not sure if anyone has posted this since I haven't been following this post today, but I just ordered one of these for myself.
> 
> *Citizen Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H*
> 
> ...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Unfotunately, where I live in South Carolina our TJ Maxx stores only carry watches like cheap Seikos, Michael Kors, Skagen and other fashion watches. Never have I seen a nice Citizen or a Victorinox, or I would be all over them.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not saying you won't strike out, but I'd try again. I've seen the same citizen and Victorinox models pop up over and over and in almost every TJMaxx I've hit. That sounds like a liquidation event, and they spread the stock around across all the stores so you don't end up with one location with 50 of the same piece. No guarantees on any specific piece, but the last 3-4 I've been to have as many "serious" watches as they have Michael Kors, Armani and Fossil type stuff...

I'd say I'm a fluke, but I've seen others hit on nearly identical stock as far as Puerto Rico. I'd maybe pop in and try...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Unfotunately, where I live in South Carolina our TJ Maxx stores only carry watches like cheap Seikos, Michael Kors, Skagen and other fashion watches. Never have I seen a nice Citizen or a Victorinox, or I would be all over them.


The TJ Maxx stores in Charleston sometimes get some of the Citizens and Bulovas. It's hit or miss.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> My issue is the noise from the movement (which concerns me considering I don't get any from my ETA 2824s or Miyota 9105.... and I am well aware that the NH35 is a monetarily cheaper movement compared to those I just mentioned)


The major cause for noise would tend to be the case... And thus it's WR / depth rating. A 1000M case should be quieter with the same movement in it than in a 100M case. Do consider that when comparing noise and noise expectations. And the ETA is in a different league price and noise -- mighty tough to find a 2824 watch for $150. Also, I thought that the NH35 was a wee bit more costly than the 9015.

As for their logo, during his Kickstarter lots of people complained, but he wanted it as big as possible!


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I will once it arrives, lol! In all seriousness, though, a few online reviews have indicated that it does wear slightly smaller than its 44mm would imply.


That would be awesome. Every time it comes up for sale I spend way too much time researching/reading about it.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Casio Speedy homage EF503D-1AV for $39.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URWNOG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qEgnxbV22ZJWP


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> I'm not getting into an argument over the internet, but never once did I use the word "cheap" in my post.





ShaquitaBanana said:


> $150 is a good deal... If you can get over the cheap movement


I personally think that the NH35 feels more solid when handwinding than a 2824-2.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks, boze for the heads up on the Casio EF503D-1AV. Now to find a cool strap...


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> I hage been close to pulling the trigger on the Aviation when it has hit around $300. What color and size and why did you flip it?


to be clear, i'm referring to this model:







it was the 42mm. Solid watch, pretty nice looking, interesting, good movement, decent stock band, just something about it didn't work for me. I'll chalk it up to personal preferences. It's a shame I didn't have more posts at the time, because I ended up taking a bit of a haircut on it due to ebay fees...

My SARX015/17 will prob hit FSOT pages soon though, so keep an eye out


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

boze said:


> Casio Speedy homage EF503D-1AV for $39.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URWNOG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qEgnxbV22ZJWP


Thanks for the heads up. It's too good of a deal to pass up @ $39.99 and free shipping. It'll be my new grab and go beater.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hexa update: After winding it about 40 times and not wearing it yesterday, about 24 hours later, it was still running. It was at -26 but I'm not super-concerned about that, A. because on the first day I wore it, the accuracy (while I can't remember it now) was fine, and B. It hasn't been worn for a day. I'll see if it's still running when I get home from work today.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Casio Speedy homage EF503D-1AV for $39.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URWNOG..._qEgnxbV22ZJWP

Shows up as $80 for me? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

It's gone now.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info on TJMaxx. The Little Rock AR store had a nice selection and I picked up a Fossil chrono for $59 that was $10 less than Joma for the same model. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Happy to report that winding the 9015 in the osprey improved the PR. It's at -10/day - not the worst and hoping it improves but I'm not expecting consistent COSC specs out of my autos. But it's a damn good looking watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Manchester Watch Works is offering 15% off their in-stock watches with coupon code WWR15 (offer via WristWatchReview.com)

Takes the Tatoskok to $263.50 -- not too shabby for a Miyota 9015, sapphire, 200m water resistance and a dial with something interesting going on in the texture.

Featured Products


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

boze said:


> Casio Speedy homage EF503D-1AV for $39.99


Thanks for pointing that one out. I was looking at one of those last night. Unfortunately I was a little too late and missed out on that price. However, I did find a warehouse deal available for a Like New condition with a description of "Item is in original, pristine packaging." for $37.99. I went ahead with the warehouse deal.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> The major cause for noise would tend to be the case... And thus it's WR / depth rating. A 1000M case should be quieter with the same movement in it than in a 100M case. Do consider that when comparing noise and noise expectations. And the ETA is in a different league price and noise -- mighty tough to find a 2824 watch for $150. Also, I thought that the NH35 was a wee bit more costly than the 9015.
> 
> As for their logo, during his Kickstarter lots of people complained, but he wanted it as big as possible!


Thank you for pointing out the noise vs case rating.... I appreciate that, and it makes much more sense now


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

bocbass said:


> I personally think that the NH35 feels more solid when handwinding than a 2824-2.


Now I have egg on my face.... I edited the initial post so many times I thought I had taken that out


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

3 hours and gone...

I missed it too.

Now for all the crying when they're getting flipped for $49 LOL


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll admit this one isn't for everyone


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> 3 hours and gone...
> 
> I missed it too.
> 
> Now for all the crying when they're getting flipped for $49 LOL


Still seeking approval from everyone about flipping for profit, eh? Get over it. It's not going to happen. Better off just resolving your own internal conflicts. (lol)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> I'll admit this one isn't for everyone


Got that right! ;-)









(No, I don't own a Mets watch!)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Many thanks again to WorthTheWrist!! My Certina DS-8 Moonphase arrived today and there is no disappointment here!

Operation is flawless -- the chronograph pushers have a solid feel and the hands came perfectly aligned. The second counter hits every mark around the dial. And that dial!! It is simply mesmerizing.

As an added bonus, although the time was a few zones off, the moonphase appears to be very close to correct -- I'll check tomorrow at the official "First Quarter."

Overall, I couldn't be happier.

Still available at Joma for $459.99 with GOOGLE10.

Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501608100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









Note to self: Add WorthTheWrist to your ignore list before you go broke!! ;-)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good deal. My moon phase, curiously, also came close enough to accurate that I didn't mess with it.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Kontiki for 650 at Gemnation :










Eterna KonTiki Mens Watch Model: 1220.41.67.1183


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Disneydave* 
_Alpina Startimer is a lightning deal tmrw at 11:19 am - Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Blue Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch AL-372N4FBS6https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7DDD8K..._Va.mxbTBR5QH3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk_



Robotaz said:


> Do we know the price?


$519.99


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Fiddling around with that great EBates 15% rebate at Ashford, which seems to include all the coupon codes, PLUS the American Express $50 off purchases of $250 and more (which I think may expire today), brings up some great deals.

Baume & Mercier Men's Classima Executive Automatic, Model MOA08592, $1,133.90 with coupon code 'AFFBAM15'
EBates rebate takes that to $963.81. And AmEx rebate takes it to *$913.81*! That's $307 clear of the next-best price I can find.

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA08592 Men's Watch , watches









And the Hamilton Khaki Aviation automatic, model H76565835, $397 with coupon code 'AFF50'
Ebates rebate takes it to $337.45. And AmEx rebate takes it to *$287.45*. That's $103 clear of the next-best price I can find. ETA2824-2 movement

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565835 Men's Watch , watches









Here's a tip for affordable watch-shopping if you want to exploit this particular deal/rebates: The best coupon-code at the lowest price is 'AFF50' for all not-on-sale watches $410 or more. Go to Ashford's website, search men's automatic watches, and the price categories include one from $250 to $500. Select it, then search that selection price high-to-low.

You'll find a number of nice Hamilton automatics -- Khakis, Viewmatics, Timeless Classics -- that comply.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

UpscaleTime has nice Balls. I grabbed the world time since I missed it last time, but they still have another chronograph for $1499. I'm not sure I've ever seen a triple date watch with the month, day, and date all together like this.

https://www.upscaletime.com/ball-tr...aph-automatic-men-s-watch-cm1030d-s1j-bk.aspx


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JeanRichard Aquascope $699, $595 with ebates 15% back

AFFAQUA699

http://www.ashford.com/us/60400-11E...hard+60400-11E201-FK2A+for+$699&PubCID=551655


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> UpscaleTime has nice Balls. I grabbed the world time since I missed it last time, but they still have another chronograph for $1499. I'm not sure I've ever seen a triple date watch with the month, day, and date all together like this.
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/ball-tr...aph-automatic-men-s-watch-cm1030d-s1j-bk.aspx


Arrgh. Missed out on the Ball Worldtimer! They are sold out.

Maybe next time.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

LivingTheDream said:


> Arrgh. Missed out on the Ball Worldtimer! They are sold out.
> 
> Maybe next time.


Sorry, they only had one. They had it for sale once before and only had one then also. Keep watching.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jomashop has the Breitling Superocean Chronograph M2000 for $2,650 after coupon BRT800. Expires 5/14/16.

Breitling Superocean Chronograph M2000 Men's Watch A73310A8/BB73BKPT3 - Superocean Chronograph M2000 - Superocean - Breitling - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop










Not necessarily 'affordable', but about $800 clear of the next best price I could find.

-Ottski


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Originally Posted by *Disneydave*
> _Alpina Startimer is a lightning deal tmrw at 11:19 am - Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph Blue Dial Brown Leather Mens Watch AL-372N4FBS6https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Q7DDD8K..._Va.mxbTBR5QH3
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk_
> ...


They have another Startimer small seconds model on lightning tomorrow, but seeing as this one wasn't much of a deal, I doubt tomorrow's will be either unfortunately. :/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ottski44 said:


> Jomashop has the Breitling Superocean Chronograph M2000 for $2,650 after coupon BRT800. Expires 5/14/16.
> 
> Breitling Superocean Chronograph M2000 Men's Watch A73310A8/BB73BKPT3 - Superocean Chronograph M2000 - Superocean - Breitling - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


FYI, this is a quartz model. $2650 for a quartz is bananas.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> 3 hours and gone...
> 
> I missed it too.
> 
> Now for all the crying when they're getting flipped for $49 LOL


Not quite $49 but there is a new listing for one at $59 which is still a decent deal.

amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B003URWNOG/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Ottski44 said:
> 
> 
> > Jomashop has the Breitling Superocean Chronograph M2000 for $2,650 after coupon BRT800. Expires 5/14/16.
> ...


It's a trap!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Received an email from Deep Blue watches this afternoon introducing 2 new models and limited time discount codes for each. The "Batman" GMT would be quite tempting, had I not ordered the JeanRichard yesterday: DAYNIGHT RESCUE T-100 AUTOMATIC TRITIUM SWISS MADE - Home

DayNight Rescue GMT T100

$699 (after coupon code)

DayNight Rescue Auto T100

$599 (after coupon code)

Enter Coupon Code: RESCUE


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Received an email from Deep Blue watches this afternoon introducing 2 new models and limited time discount codes for each. The "Batman" GMT would be quite tempting, had I not ordered the JeanRichard yesterday: DAYNIGHT RESCUE T-100 AUTOMATIC TRITIUM SWISS MADE - Home
> 
> DayNight Rescue GMT T100
> 
> ...


Packing for a trip as I type. Heading to Cyprus, going to do some diving. MrsDonkeys says she wants to wear my Deep Blue Sea Quest. I never really loved it, so I just told her that its hers to keep. Little does she know that I've got a Hexa en route, and am seriously contemplating the new Deep Blue GMT.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> My issue is the noise from the movement (which concerns me considering I don't get any from my ETA 2824s or Miyota 9105.... and I am well aware that the NH35 is a monetarily cheaper movement compared to those I just mentioned)
> 
> I am just giving my personal opinion for someone that may be on the fence OR for someone to tell me "yours must be defective" or "that's normal for that movement"
> 
> ...


So basically you "cyber stalked" me on the forum by searching my posts?...in an attempt to find something "bad" that I posted? In case you didn't notice...I was asking a question about the lume because to me the numbers looked "off". I wasn't complaining about them...merely asking if it was just me seeing them that way.

BIG difference.

You are the first person I've seen complain about a "noisy" NH35 movement. That's why I made the "nit picky" and "buyers remorse" comment.

As for my post not "adding value"...that's your opinion. Like I already said...you are the only person I've seen say NH35's are "noisy".

Edit: I'm not going to respond anymore. Sorry you had such a bad experience with the watch.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

TMI man, TMI

:-d



RyanD said:


> *UpscaleTime has nice Balls.* I grabbed the world time since I missed it last time, but they still have another chronograph for $1499. I'm not sure I've ever seen a triple date watch with the month, day, and date all together like this.
> 
> https://www.upscaletime.com/ball-tr...aph-automatic-men-s-watch-cm1030d-s1j-bk.aspx


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> TMI man, TMI
> 
> :-d


I was waiting for someone to do this ^^


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

colgex said:


> It's a trap!


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

WOW have the Eterna Kontiki Diver for $1799 now, the best price i've ever seen for this particular model. With coupon (SPRING125) and cashback, will cost $1507, an incredible price for the piece.

COSC movement, sapphire, titanium, 1000m and an unique design.

Ebay sellers is selling for not less then $4K.

Men's KonTiki Automatic Black Rubber and Dial Titanium | World of Watches


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

On a serious note, I saw this on eBay-

Jomashop is sold out but last had it for $239

New Deep Blue Sea Ram Swiss Quartz Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Crystal 500M SS Watch

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Deep-Bl...-Sapphire-Crystal-500M-SS-Watch-/371590746734


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

wishmann said:


> WOW have the Eterna Kontiki Diver for $1799 now, the best price i've ever seen for this particular model. With coupon (SPRING125) and cashback, will cost $1507, an incredible price for the piece.
> 
> COSC movement, sapphire, titanium, 1000m and an unique design.
> 
> ...


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

This one too for $189

New Deep Blue Sea RAM Swiss Quartz Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Crystal 500M SS Watch | eBay


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Happy to report that winding the 9015 in the osprey improved the PR. It's at -10/day - not the worst and hoping it improves but I'm not expecting consistent COSC specs out of my autos. But it's a damn good looking watch.





LBPolarBear said:


> I'll admit this one isn't for everyone


I got my blue Osprey a couple days ago.
Absolutely a fantastic value. I'm super impressed.
Seems pretty accurate to me after a couple days. What a cool design and just the right size for my personal taste.

I was evening on this purchase for months and finally pulled the trigger after regretting not jumping on the TOM sale.

Seems I made the move at the right time because suddenly they are rare. At least the blue ones seem suddenly difficult to find?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

And even better prices if you like white bezels


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 8094618


Is it just me, or is the date oriented the wrong way on this watch? If you wear a watch on your left hand, the date will be sideways when you look at it. Only if you're left-handed, and/or wear a watch on your right hand, then it'll work.

If the date window is anywhere between 6 and 8:59 on the dial, the numbers on the date wheel have to be written counter-clockwise (like a date wheel for watches with date at 6), instead of "inwards". Inwards is for the rare date window between 9 and 12, clockwise for date windows between 12 and 2:59, and the traditional outwards for traditional date windows between 3 and 5:59...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

wishmann said:


> WOW have the Eterna Kontiki Diver for $1799 now, the best price i've ever seen for this particular model. With coupon (SPRING125) and cashback, will cost $1507, an incredible price for the piece.
> 
> COSC movement, sapphire, titanium, 1000m and an unique design.
> 
> ...


I got one and have to send it back. Wrong box. No COSC certificate. Diver's clasp won't stay closed. Bezel not aligned with 12:00. Scratch on bezel.

No thanks. Getting returned.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> So basically you "cyber stalked" me on the forum by searching my posts?


It's not cyber stalking. It's a website feature. There's a _View Forum Posts_ option if you just click on anyone's username to the left of their posts when using the desktop version of the site. :roll:


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Not a Deal

Been following this watch last week and it was finally sold on Sunday after only 1 bidder at $175. I had a chance to bid on it but got distracted from a basketball game and forgot about it.
Anyways, not the biggest fan on the watch itself (looks like it could fit a quadtec band), also the company itself seems fairly small so if anyone have heard about them please do share your experience.
Still, quite a bargain for top-grade 2824 movement, they mentioned on their web site a bunch of them came in so they might sell them out at a lower price later down the road - worth keeping an eye out if you are interested.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Sears has the Seiko sgf206 for $59.00. You have to add it to cart to see that price. http://m.sears.com/seiko-mens-gold-tone-dress-watch-sgf206/p-04418650000P


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Sears has the Seiko sgf206 for $59.00. You have to add it to cart to see that price. http://m.sears.com/seiko-mens-gold-tone-dress-watch-sgf206/p-04418650000P


I would give ya $59 to never show a pic of that again &#55358;&#56597;


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Sears has the Seiko sgf206 for $59.00. You have to add it to cart to see that price. http://m.sears.com/seiko-mens-gold-tone-dress-watch-sgf206/p-04418650000P


I would give ya $59 to never show a pic of that again


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

City74 said:


> I would give ya $59 to never show a pic of that again


Alright you've got a deal.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> Kontiki for 650 at Gemnation :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ffs, I've been watching that (it's been ~$900 for weeks) and then it happens while I'm asleep...

Pulsometer's back to $900 too. 

Edit: and the black Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph has dropped to $924:









What's the lowest price seen on an ETA/Valjoux 7751?


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

eljay said:


> Oh ffs, I've been watching that (it's been ~$900 for weeks) and then it happens while I'm asleep...
> 
> Pulsometer's back to $900 too.


Pulled the trigger on the Pulsometer. The price was 836 after 7% Befrugal rebate. Thanks for posting.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Omega DeVille Co-Axial for $2195.

Omega De Ville Prestige Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 424.13.40.20.02.001 - De Ville - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Does the Kontiki white w\ blue ever go on sale for $650? I might have to buy that one, if it does. Looks like the gold is sold out now.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Does the Kontiki white w\ blue ever go on sale for $650? I might have to buy that one, if it does. Looks like the gold is sold out now.


They were available several times at $499 a few months back during the Kontiki craze.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Sears has the Seiko sgf206 for $59.00. You have to add it to cart to see that price. http://m.sears.com/seiko-mens-gold-tone-dress-watch-sgf206/p-04418650000P


Must be worn with this


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> They were available several times at $499 a few months back during the Kontiki craze.


Thanks... I'll be watching out for that!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> Does the Kontiki white w\ blue ever go on sale for $650? I might have to buy that one, if it does. Looks like the gold is sold out now.


Was $449US including shipping on Thanksgiving Day and some quick and lucky early birds even got them equipped with bracelets at that price.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Was $449US including shipping on Thanksgiving Day and some quick and lucky early birds even got them equipped with bracelets at that price.
> 
> Wow... but I wasn't a WUS back then! Just a wuss  Thanks though..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Man, I really wish I hadn't seen this ... Tissot PR516 men's silver automatic Heritage, $289.99 at Jomashop with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'

Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $275.50.

Tissot Heritage PR 516 Silver Dial Automatic Men's Watch T071.430.11.031.00 - Heritage - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Those short hands, and my desperate need to stop buying watches and do some consolidating for all the microbrands I have on order, will hold me back. But that watch pushes my buttons.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> I'll admit this one isn't for everyone


Must be a big seller in Boston


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko Sale:

Clearance Sale on Discount Watches for Mens and Womens At Creationwatches


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko Sale:
> 
> Clearance Sale on Discount Watches for Mens and Womens At Creationwatches


CLEAR gets you an extra 10 percent off the sale prices.


----------



## Chales132 (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a great deal - the Gold version is $340 - and with coupon code JOMAWC20 it brings that one down to $320, so I grabbed it. I used to own the silver version and its a seriously nice watch (though the bracelet was unwearable on my 6.75 inch wrist as it sits high away from the curve of smaller wrists - but easy to change to a leather strap which it rocks on!)


WorthTheWrist said:


> Man, I really wish I hadn't seen this ... Tissot PR516 men's silver automatic Heritage, $289.99 at Jomashop with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'
> 
> Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $275.50.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Not a Deal
> 
> Been following this watch last week and it was finally sold on Sunday after only 1 bidder at $175. I had a chance to bid on it but got distracted from a basketball game and forgot about it.
> Anyways, not the biggest fan on the watch itself (looks like it could fit a quadtec band), also the company itself seems fairly small so if anyone have heard about them please do share your experience.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.... I just paid more than that for an ETA 2824-2 Top Grade movement to use in a project.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> They were available several times at $499 a few months back during the Kontiki craze.


Got the same model from the watchery in january for 499 plus sales tax


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> JeanRichard Aquascope $699, $595 with ebates 15% back
> 
> AFFAQUA699
> 
> JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11E201-FK2A Men's Watch , watches


pity this didnt apply for the White Dial/Blue Bezel aquascope. Would have broken my purchase ban for that deal


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

$1 more than lowest price ever....Apparently (3xcamel)


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E, popular watch around this place, $195 looks like a reasonable deal to me, $177 being Amazons best ever (3 years ago)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cpl said:


> Must be a big seller in Boston


Oh yeah! We love to run them ovah in ahh cahs!


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Amazon could use the sale data of that Yankees watch to map the borderline between Yankee and Red Sox territory in CT.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> $1 more than lowest price ever....Apparently (3xcamel)





eggnspoons said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E, popular watch around this place, $195 looks like a reasonable deal to me, $177 being Amazons best ever (3 years ago)


Thank you for the details in your post. And thanks to all who contribute to this thread.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

EMAIL5 will save you another $5. This should have Joma's 5 year warranty as well. Product Warranty - Jomashop



eggnspoons said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E, popular watch around this place, $195 looks like a reasonable deal to me, $177 being Amazons best ever (3 years ago)
> View attachment 8098514
> 
> View attachment 8098522


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Was $449US including shipping on Thanksgiving Day and some quick and lucky early birds even got them equipped with bracelets at that price.
> 
> I had the option to go with the bracelet, but I chose the blue rubber band instead ( looks better imho)


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

I had the option to go with the bracelet, but I chose the blue rubber band instead ( looks better imho)[/QUOTE]

It's one of the best bracelets that I have, but the blue rubber does look smooth on the watch.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Two decent quartz watches coming up today in Amazon Lightning deals. Who knows if the discount will be any good...

Alpina Startimer Quartz

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014HOZBKS..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0HETMJZ3EFPGWFRS2E4B

Raymond Weil Tradition

Amazon.com: Raymond Weil Men's 5578-STC-00300 Tradition Analog Display Swiss Quartz White Watch: Watches


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Hamiltion Jazzmaster Viewmatic used in "very good" condition on Amazon Warehouse deals for $348. I have had good luck and bad luck with warehouse deals, but it is an easy return so very little risk in trying.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0046AZ3UM/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

One more--I really like this watch and this beats everyone else's price by at least $100. Cant get the image to paste but it's a blue dial Movado Automatic.

Movado 1881 Automatic Blue Dial Black Leather Band Men's Watch 0606874 - 1881 - Movado - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Can not find band width on the above tissot ( 20mm? My best guess)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Lake House Leathers is having another of their frequent sales. Single pass leather straps $10, two-piece $15. Very well-reviewed. Finally ordered my first strap from them for my ED1963 - hopefully the shorter length will work better for my wrist (I'm on the second to last hole on the strap it came on, leaving a long tail).

Featured Products


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E, popular watch around this place, $195 looks like a reasonable deal to me, $177 being Amazons best ever (3 years ago)


Dutyfreeislandshop has the (in my opinion) slightly superior Asian variants for less.

Citizen BJ7010-59E BJ7000-52E Promaster Eco-Drive Nighthawk Euro Mens Pilots Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Citizen BJ7010-59E-SET BJ7000-52E Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk Euro Pilots Watch Set + Spare Nylon Band | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

$180 for the steel band and $190 for the dual band set (steel and nylon strap). Minus 3 dollars if you don't want the box.

They are also blowing out the brown dial version for a low low price of $163

Citizen BJ7017-17W BJ7010-24W Promaster Nighthawk Euro Mens Pilots Leather Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

boze said:


> Casio Speedy homage EF503D-1AV for $39.99
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003URWNOG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qEgnxbV22ZJWP


Back in stock, probably just one piece though (maybe a cancelled order?)

Edit: It was $39.99 for about 2 minutes and now it jumped again to $83.11


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Lake House Leathers is having another of their frequent sales. Single pass leather straps $10, two-piece $15. Very well-reviewed. Finally ordered my first strap from them for my ED1963 - hopefully the shorter length will work better for my wrist (I'm on the second to last hole on the strap it came on, leaving a long tail).
> 
> Featured Products


I'd pass on the one piece, even at $10, but the two-piece are fantastic. I have four and they are super comfortable. Really great strap at $15. Shipping is slow. I'd plan on 3-4 weeks.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I was just about to order a one piece from Lakehouse. Would you mind letting us know why you would pass? Thanks.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko flash at Jomashop


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

bkscott said:


> I was just about to order a one piece from Lakehouse. Would you mind letting us know why you would pass? Thanks.


I will add my 2 cents: the one piece is thinner leather, no reinforcing stitches at buckle; only glued together ( I made the mistake of doing the dishes: glue did not hold against water, and band changed color where water came in contact, since it is veg-tanned leather). Matt from customer service replaced that one strap right away!

Also just like with swimsuits: 2 pieces always look better!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

FLASH SALE: Rado | IWC | Seiko | TechnoMarine

Jomashop.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

peatnick said:


> Seiko flash at Jomashop


Clearing inventory in anticipation of the new Seikos this month perhaps?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I will add my 2 cents: the one piece is thinner leather, no reinforcing stitches at buckle; only glued together ( I made the mistake of doing the dishes: glue did not hold against water, and band changed color where water came in contact, since it is veg-tanned leather). Matt from customer service replaced that one strap right away!
> 
> Also just like with swimsuits: 2 pieces always look better!


My take is that the one piece is thicker and way too stiff. I have trouble getting it to work with all of my watches and even on the ones where I can thread the strap through the spring bars the watch sits funny (too high) on my wrist. Maybe they break in and become more wearable eventually, but the two piece will be your most comfortable strap after an hour or two on the wrist.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Lake House Leathers is having another of their frequent sales. Single pass leather straps $10, two-piece $15. Very well-reviewed. Finally ordered my first strap from them for my ED1963 - hopefully the shorter length will work better for my wrist (I'm on the second to last hole on the strap it came on, leaving a long tail).
> 
> Featured Products


I'm a fan of the two piece. First leather I purchased that felt right day-one. My wrist is on the small-side.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If anyone REALLY WANTS that Citizen AT4117 that is popping up at TJ Maxx stores let me know.

I'll leave the offer open for a couple of days.

$199
+ 8.25% Texas sales tax
+ pp fees and insured shipping
Should be approx $235 total.

The watch looks in great condition and when i held it I didn't see a problem with it at all. I'll send the receipt along with the watch so any problems you have can be dealt directly with the store. I don't want to be the middle man.

This is just an offer to help someone get a watch they really want at a good price. Nothing in it for me.










This is at the tj maxx in North Richland Hills, Tx off of Pipeline Rd. In case you just want to go buy it yourself.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

bkscott said:


> Two decent quartz watches coming up today in Amazon Lightning deals. Who knows if the discount will be any good...
> 
> Alpina Startimer Quartz
> 
> ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

bkscott said:


> Hamiltion Jazzmaster Viewmatic used in "very good" condition on Amazon Warehouse deals for $348. I have had good luck and bad luck with warehouse deals, but it is an easy return so very little risk in trying.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0046AZ3UM/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

bkscott said:


> One more--I really like this watch and this beats everyone else's price by at least $100. Cant get the image to paste but it's a blue dial Movado Automatic.
> 
> Movado 1881 Automatic Blue Dial Black Leather Band Men's Watch 0606874 - 1881 - Movado - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had that Alpina on the Amazon deal...its HUGE and HEAVY.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the assist Ticonderoga. I figured it would be better to post links without pix then not to post.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Typo--than not to post.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

bkscott said:


> Two decent quartz watches coming up today in Amazon Lightning deals. Who knows if the discount will be any good...
> 
> Alpina Startimer Quartz
> 
> ...


What price did the Alpina Startimer go to, I noticed in needed at least $100 reduction to be even considered a deal (3xcamel). It is back at $575 now.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I believe it went to $435.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Jomadeals deal today is gorgeous and well-priced.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron Kirkwood $279.99 with item code WMP12839051216172435304226297. Add coupon code SPRINGLUX20 to make it $259.99. Add 10% cash back to make it *$233.99 net!*

Accutron by Bulova 63A103 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Seiko SKS443 Chrono, $72.66 via CDI watches care of Amazon. This is 3xcamel lowest ever.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Had that Seiko....just be aware that the bracelet SUCKS


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

Amazon lighting deal on RW 5578

Raymond Weil Men's 5578-STC-00300 Tradition Analog Display Swiss Quartz White Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KNYZ2N8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_OKLnxb6791ZV4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

Weird thing is the steel bracelet version is cheaper without being a deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

bkscott said:


> I believe it went to $435.


AHHHHH!, Could not stay up until like 3am for them to only lower by $15..... just my luck they put on a decent deal this time!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> What price did the Alpina Startimer go to, I noticed in needed at least $100 reduction to be even considered a deal (3xcamel). It is back at $575 now.


$439.99


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Could anyone shed light on this?

Swiss Legend Abyssos? I really like the style, it does have an automatic movement even though the description states quartz (think Fossil use the same one in their auto's). The brand seems to have a lot of watches around the $35 - $100 mark so this is up there in price. 3xcamel says it was at over $500 (much inflated RRP to make the sales look great i am guessing).

I guess I'm asking is it worth $200, I have Seiko, Deep Blue and Orient divers just wondered if this matched up.

Thanks in advance


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Armand Nicolet's take on the 7751, $1495 with code AFFCHRONO1495 at Ashford.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ebates is still offering 15% cashback at Ashford -- and recognizing their today-only, Friday the 13th coupon code for 13% off, 'LUCKY13'

That may be too good not to do something with ...

EDIT: How 'bout a Hamilton Pan-Europe automatic chronograph for *$863* after using that coupon code and Ebates rebate? I see it nowhere else for less than $1,100.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...-chrono/H35756755.pid?nid=cpg_cat450036&so=32


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eggnspoons said:


> Could anyone shed light on this?
> 
> Swiss Legend Abyssos? I really like the style, it does have an automatic movement even though the description states quartz (think Fossil use the same one in their auto's). The brand seems to have a lot of watches around the $35 - $100 mark so this is up there in price. 3xcamel says it was at over $500 (much inflated RRP to make the sales look great i am guessing).
> 
> ...


Swiss Legend is heavily frowned upon on the forums because it's not Swiss and it's not legendary.

That said, I owned an Abyssos with the ETA in it and it was a nice watch for $200-$300. It's big and solid. The crown is smooth as butter.

I think they have the ST1-11 or whatever it's called now. To me it's a Chinese POS movement that is claimed to be Swiss, but Zodiac and others use it, so maybe I'm wrong.

It's still a good watch. Just don't expect anyone on the forums to pat you on the back. It has a prestige factor of 0.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> If anyone REALLY WANTS that Citizen AT4117 that is popping up at TJ Maxx stores let me know.
> 
> I'll leave the offer open for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


I almost bought that same watch last Sunday at my TJ!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I must be missing something . It's showing $339.99 now. I tried to enter the item code but nothing happened. Was it a limited time offer ?



RyanD said:


> Bulova Accutron Kirkwood $279.99 with item code WMP12839051/ 216172435304226297. Add coupon code SPRINGLUX20 to make it $259.99. Add 10% cash back to make it *$233.99 net!*
> 
> Accutron by Bulova 63A103 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> I must be missing something . It's showing $339.99 now. I tried to enter the item code but nothing happened. Was it a limited time offer ?


Maybe this makes it clear?


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebates is still offering 15% cashback at Ashford -- and recognizing their today-only, Friday the 13th coupon code for 13% off, 'LUCKY13'
> 
> That may be too good not to do something with ...
> 
> ...


That s really good, such a nice looking piece.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another good'un: Hamilton Viewmaster H32455131, with an ETA2824-2 movement, *$361.06* with 'LUCKY13' coupon code and Ebates rebate.

When it was a Jomadeal a while back, it was $527.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H32455131 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebates is still offering 15% cashback at Ashford -- and recognizing their today-only, Friday the 13th coupon code for 13% off, 'LUCKY13'
> 
> That may be too good not to do something with ...
> 
> ...


The black dial one is on sale without a code for $992. That coupon code doesn't work here.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...o-chrono/H35756735.pid?so=1&nid=sct_Pan europ


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

boze said:


> I almost bought that same watch last Sunday at my TJ!


I actually bought one and returned it. After taking it out to set it, the case already had a noticeable scratch and it made me worried about the black stainless scratching further. I still set it and played with the functions a bit, it's a great watch with a lot of cool features and especially at that price.

I have been looking for the gray stainless version, but haven't been able to track one down for less than $250. I got it down to around $250 with a Zales $50 off $199+ coupon, and they had it at their outlet store marked down to $285 + tax. The black one was $214 after tax for me (Indianapolis, IN)

Just want to take a second to say thank you to everyone that contributes to this thread. I compulsively check it throughout the day.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

leaurend said:


> The black dial one is on sale without a code for $992. That coupon code doesn't work here.
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...o-chrono/H35756735.pid?so=1&nid=sct_Pan europ


Lol, I tried that one too but the LUCKY13 code doesn't work on it. Beautiful watch though. I've seen it in the flesh and its stunning.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Like almost all Ashford coupon codes, they'll only work on the watches that aren't listed as on sale.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And another (It's OK if none of these appeal to anybody; I'm just preoccupying myself after the Tigers lost their 10th game out of their last 11... #FIREBRAD)

Citizen Urban quartz chronograph, model AN8072-58E, *$81.68* with coupon code 'LUCKY13' and Ebates rebate. That's $20+ clear of others.

I don't own any yellow gold-colored watches, and flipped the only one I ever had, but dang, that thing looks good and masculine! If it was an Eco-Drive I'd have snagged it already. I may yet just the same.

Citizen Urban AN8072-58E Men's Watch , watches


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebates is still offering 15% cashback at Ashford -- and recognizing their today-only, Friday the 13th coupon code for 13% off, 'LUCKY13'
> 
> That may be too good not to do something with ...
> 
> ...


Any thoughts on the Edox Hydro Sub auto? Comes to $523 with coupon and eBates 15%









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

achernob said:


> Any thoughts on the Edox Hydro Sub auto? Comes to $523 with coupon and eBates 15%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It´s an extremely well made watch. The price is really good too, it was, however, slightly lower only a few weeks ago when they had a special offer on exactly this model (499,- before cb)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If anybody's into Rado's, there's deals to be had on them with that Ashford "LUCKY13" + Ebates deal.

Not my cup o' tea, however. Though that D-Star 200 chrono looks pretty good ....


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Was $449US including shipping on Thanksgiving Day and some quick and lucky early birds even got them equipped with bracelets at that price.
> ...


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebates is still offering 15% cashback at Ashford -- and recognizing their today-only, Friday the 13th coupon code for 13% off, 'LUCKY13'
> 
> That may be too good not to do something with ...
> 
> ...


Sick for the chrono, lowest I've seen for this!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

For those in the area, TJ Maxx in Islandia NY has 3 Victorinox New Original watches on sale for $99. I've seen them that low online but never brick and mortar. 3 color choices. Perhaps there are some in other locations.










I did not see any Citizen watches there but I did see a Michael Kors watch that I bought my wife that I paid more for during Xmas.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

bkscott said:


> Thanks for the assist Ticonderoga. I figured it would be better to post links without pix then not to post.


Absolutely! A deal is a deal.

Lemme share a little for your next one:

I started to post a tutorial last night and then there ended up being 3 posts without photos and it was getting late and I thought I'd get to it in the morning.

Suppose now is as good a time as ever:

Copy the Amazon.com title of the watch. In the case of the Hamilton, you would copy the ENTIRE watch description title:

*Hamilton Men's H32515535 Jazzmaster Analog Display Brown Watch*

and then run it in a Google search.

You will end up with this search result:
https://www.google.com/search?newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=+Hamilton+Men%27s+H32515535+Jazzmaster+Analog+Display+Brown+Watch&oq=+Hamilton+Men%27s+H32515535+Jazzmaster+Analog+Display+Brown+Watch&gs_l=hp.12...1929.1929.0.3540.2.2.0.0.0.0.157.261.0j2.2.0....0...1c.2.64.hp..0.0.0.0.N3KjwZViND4

Then click on the "images" tab, just right from (in order): All, shopping, Video, *Images*. News...









You will then see all images with this or a similar title. Usually (99%) of the time, the image for your search will be the first as it has all of the Amazon lingo attached to said ad.









Click the photo and then click "view image."









Then, just copy and paste the URL and save it here as an attachment.









viola!

and thanks to Amazon for making it so easy :roll:


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Maybe this makes it clear?
> View attachment 8106490


 I can't seem to get it down to that price, It shows a different item discount code for me, how can I change it?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

NOT SO MUCH

Accutron by Bulova 63A103 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches



RyanD said:


> Maybe this makes it clear?
> 
> View attachment 8106490


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> Wiggy999 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a sick deal and because it was soooo good it lingers in everyone's minds as the price to beat but it hasn't been this low in months. It's like the Glycine Goldeneye deal for under $599 from Klepsoo a few years ago. I'm still waiting for it to come back and check the website every so often!
> ...


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

achernob said:


> Any thoughts on the Edox Hydro Sub auto? Comes to $523 with coupon and eBates 15%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which coupon? Lucky13? I get $668.81 before 15% cb and $568 after cb. What am I missing?

Nevermind the coupon is affedox20
Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> NOT SO MUCH Accutron by Bulova 63A103 Watches,Men's Kirkwood Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS, Luxury Accutron by Bulova Automatic Watches


 I figured it out, follow the link and add "&promotion_code=WMP12839051216172435304226297" to the end of the URL That should bring it down to 279, to apply the "SPRINGLUX20" code later. Sadly, the international shipping fee is INSANE, 82$. Will have to pass...


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

GtrainG said:


> Which coupon? Lucky13? I get $668.81 before 15% cb and $568 after cb. What am I missing?
> 
> Nevermind the coupon is affedox20
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've been fighting the urge to pick this one up every time you bastards post a new deal. I don't think I can fight it anymore...


----------



## oldtimer64 (Feb 3, 2016)

I just want to say thank you to all the members that make possible this thread. Yesterday I received my hexa osprey black dial, with one extra strap and warranty card.
thank you, thank you, than you.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

New low for Victorinox infantry automatic 241586. $219.80 fulfilled by Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BFFE8RU


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

Great one with the ugliest 4 I have ever seen.

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

bobyn said:


> Great one with the ugliest 4 I have ever seen.


I kinda like it. It has an Art Deco look.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll let you know what it looks like in person when it gets here 



bobyn said:


> Great one with the ugliest 4 I have ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And another (It's OK if none of these appeal to anybody; I'm just preoccupying myself after the Tigers lost their 10th game out of their last 11... #FIREBRAD)]


Don't feel bad, it wasn't a good night for NY baseball either.

Yankee fans are feeling the pain for a change. Here they are losing 7-1:
[GRATUITOUS KONTIKI SHOT]









And my Mets didn't fare much better in Colorado.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Now that's a spicy meatball! above .... b-) I am deciding between the Christopher Ward C10 FLE (used of course) and the white w\blue Kontiki.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

bobyn said:


> Great one with the ugliest 4 I have ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


That's no 4, that's the Russian letter Ц!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

bobyn said:


> Great one with the ugliest 4 I have ever seen.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


These 4?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> dsbe90 said:
> 
> 
> > Agree 100%. Your point is valid. If one sees a fresh deal on the exact watch they want, at a price one can afford, they should *pounce*. And your case in point hits home. I remember the Glycine Klepsoo deal....I missed it too and compare all subsequent Combat Sub deals to it and never have even bought a used one because of it.
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up!



taike said:


> New low for Victorinox infantry automatic 241586. $219.80 fulfilled by Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BFFE8RU


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

taike said:


> New low for Victorinox infantry automatic 241586. $219.80 fulfilled by Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BFFE8RU


If I hadn't just bought a Hamilton field watch I would be all
over that


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> These 4?


You win!

(I made sure _*not*_ to copy that photo!!)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I stopped at TJ Maxx, and they had several Citizen Eco-Drives. Looked like they were about 70% off MSRP. They had at least 2 that were $199 with an MSRP of $699. If these were on Amazon, they would sell out immediately.

They also had Bulova 262kHz chronographs on clearance for $119.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I stopped by TJ Maxx today in Novi, MI and they:

- Had a rather lame watch selection.
- Had zero sales going on at all.

Macy's and JCPenney at the 12 Oaks Mall had sales going. But as always, their 20-25% off still doesn't touch gray market prices.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

City74 said:


> If I hadn't just bought a Hamilton field watch I would be all
> over that


I've been looking for a deal on a Hamilton but couldn't find it. This will do nicely!
Thanks!


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Amazon has a lightening deal on the EVO MECCANICO - MD1010BS-12 for $279.99. Not bad for a Swiss ETA hand-wind movement, one of my favorites.

*Movement*: ETA 6497 Swiss Made
*Screw Crown*
*Lens*: Antiglare Sapphire
*Water Resistant*: 5 ATM
*Case Size*: 45,00 mm
*Case Thickness*: 11,50 mm
*Weight*: 200 g









Amazon.com: B018NZ7T70 or B018NZ7SE4


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I stopped by TJ Maxx today in Novi, MI and they:
> 
> - Had a rather lame watch selection.
> - Had zero sales going on at all.
> ...


I went to two TJ Maxx stores. One was in a middle/upper middle class neighborhood, and they were tapped. I also went to one in more of a lower middle class neighborhood, and they had tons of nice Citizen, Movado, and other watches. Pretty much all the ones mentioned in this thread. I have a feeling that TJ Maxx just spreads their inventory, and lower income shoppers are much less likely to spend $200+ on a watch, hence the high stock. Just on observation, and it could just be a fluke, but maybe check some stores in lower income neighborhoods.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Beau_777 said:


> Amazon has a lightening deal on the EVO MECCANICO - MD1010BS-12 for $279.99. Not bad for a Swiss ETA hand-wind movement, one of my favorites....


WoW has had the white bracelet version for $270 a couple times recently.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I love those MOMO Evo auto and hand winder watches. Great deals. MOMO's builder in Italy makes a really good watch. At those prices it's ridiculous.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

taike said:


> New low for Victorinox infantry automatic 241586. $219.80 fulfilled by Amazon.


6% back with Be Frugal, $40 off if you sign up for an Amazon Prime card or 5% back on your statement if you use an Amazon Prime card that you already have.
I already have the Amazon Prime card, so I got the watch for $195 net. Great deal for a watch with sapphire crystal and ETA 2824 Swiss movement!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Victorinox Swiss Army Original (the new 40mm version) in sand beige or green for $82.95 on eBay.
I saw pictures of the sand beige model #241516 on here and really liked the look. Retail is a ridiculous $325, but with quartz movement, nylon case, and mineral crystal this is better as an $80 watch. 3XCamel shows that the low on Amazon has been $80, but lately it's been trending at $110. Jomashop and others used to have this watch at $80 also, but it's currently out of stock at most places. I saw though that there are a few on eBay right now for $83 with free shipping, which is the best deal at this time. Sorry I am a newbie and can't post the link or pictures, but I thought I would pass this on as I just picked one up.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Since TJ Maxx is the rage right now here is a tip for anyone in the NYC area the TJMaxx on Wall Street in the financial district (downtown manhattan) had more higher end watches than I've seen anywhere else. Granted this was months ago but I'm sure their stock is at the same level of quality. I've been into a lot of TJMaxx/Marshalls and the clothing/products/watches were of a much higher caliber at the Wall Street location (undoubtably due to the level of clientele there). The tjmaxx in Chelsea had some good stuff too, definately a step above what I've seen in the other boroughs/NJ but the Wall Street store had high end merchandise


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The daily deals at Upscale Time are the Muhle Glashutte Germanika IV automatic, in both white and black dial, for $699. I simply can't do a 35mm case, but for those of you who can ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I hit my local TJMAXX with the wife. Found this for $99. Passed on the available Citizen deals.

Picture from the interweb


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The daily deals at Upscale Time are the Muhle Glashutte Germanika IV automatic, in both white and black dial, for $699. I simply can't do a 35mm case, but for those of you who can ...


FYI, this is a lightly modified SW200-1 movement. The finishing looks nice.

"SW 200-1, automatic; Mühle version with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Stop-second. Fast date correction. 38-hr power reserve."


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Since TJ Maxx is the rage right now here is a tip for anyone in the NYC area the TJMaxx on Wall Street in the financial district (downtown manhattan) had more higher end watches than I've seen anywhere else. Granted this was months ago but I'm sure their stock is at the same level of quality. I've been into a lot of TJMaxx/Marshalls and the clothing/products/watches were of a much higher caliber at the Wall Street location (undoubtably due to the level of clientele there). The tjmaxx in Chelsea had some good stuff too, definately a step above what I've seen in the other boroughs/NJ but the Wall Street one was true high end stuff


Do you remember roughly what brands they had at this location? I'll be heading up to NYC next week. I've purchased a bunch of watches from TJ Maxx locations across the country.

Thanks.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Not really a "deal" but Shoppinginjapan has a few SKX009J1 JDM model with a kanji date wheel in stock - http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/skx009j1. $368 delivered to US. I know it's a popular watch here for the other less expensive models, but just in case someone wanted one with a kanji wheel...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Want to get $400 off a new DeNovo watch? This is from the officina.us website:

ATTENTION OFFICINA DEL TEMPO CLIENTS!
For a limited time only, DeNovo is offering all Officina Del Tempo clients a Trade-In option:
Upgrade your Officina Del Tempo watch to a brand new DeNovo watch with a special Trade-Up credit of 400.00 USD!
You can upgrade any Officina Del Tempo watch IN ANY CONDITION, including non working, broken, torn strap, missing parts etc.
Register today to get more information about this limited time offer.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I flipped one of these, but on a bracelet. The case and bezel are polished, which was not evident based on the pics or description. Also, the numerals are not white but sort of a vintagey manilla beige.



taike said:


> New low for Victorinox infantry automatic 241586. $219.80 fulfilled by Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BFFE8RU


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

This is the first time I have seen a flap of leather to buffer the buckle against the wrist, anyone else seen one?


----------



## hrossroth (Aug 8, 2009)

I have seen certain Damasko watches with this feature



Recoil Rob said:


> This is the first time I have seen a flap of leather to buffer the buckle against the wrist, anyone else seen one?
> 
> View attachment 8117786


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> This is the first time I have seen a flap of leather to buffer the buckle against the wrist, anyone else seen one?


It's not that uncommon with military or pilot style straps.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sector Mountain Adventure Chrono-Diver QUARTZ from Ashford's current divers sale for *$87 or $74* if you can use ebate's %15 cashback.
eBay history shows this watch has been sold for $125 before... Current cheapest price however is somewhere around $180 [$160+$22 s/h]

*LINK HERE* or copy/pasta ~> _ashford.com/us/watches/sector/mountain/mountain-adventure/R3273698045.pid

_Video display for some non-enabling eye candy:


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ashford has the Raymond Weil Freelancer for *$500* via coupon *AFFREE499*
Cheapest price for this model is $705 from Overstock. It was $695 in JomaShop but it's oos.

The coupon AFFREE499 is not registered in ebates, but it could be a good idea to use ebates anyways for a possible $75 off.

*LINK HERE















*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Quick reference for generic Ashford discount coupon codes:

~Grey colored codes are probably expired~

Format:_ [Minimum price required]----[Amount OFF]----[Coupon]_
*
$90----$10----AFF10
$180----$20----AFF20
**$225----$25----AFF25**
$260----$30----AFF30**
$350----$40----AFF40
$490----$60----AFF60
**$610----$70----AFF70**
$690----$85----AFF85
$990----$125----AFF125*

Brand specific percentage off [Non sale items only]:
*
Breitling----AFFBREIT12
Bulova----AFFBVA15 or AFFBUL15
Davidoff----WOD20
Edox----AFFEDOX20 or AEDOX20
Hamilton----AFFHAM10 **or AFFHAM8**
Movado----FFMOV15 or AMOV15
Rado----AFFRADO18 **or AFFRADO15**
Raymond Weil----AFFRW15
Seiko----AFFSEIKO15
Victorinox----AVICNX15 or AFFVICTORX15
Zenith----AFFZEN15 **or AFFZENITH12*

*Be sure to use ebates for an extra %15 off.*


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi- I just wanted to drop back and comment on the Hexa Osprey- I got on the ebay deal a few weeks ago. What a great watch- super comfortable. It's currently my go to to wear for everything- I don't know what makes it so comfortable - balanced - easy to use clasp etc.... I don't normally comment or review watches but they are worth the plug. Mine is also running within 10 secs. too --



Leekster said:


> I got my blue Osprey a couple days ago.
> Absolutely a fantastic value. I'm super impressed.
> Seems pretty accurate to me after a couple days. What a cool design and just the right size for my personal taste.
> 
> ...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is a possible deal if anyone is wanting the Ancon Grand Prix

Low start price of $230

Worn Once Ancon Grand Prix 45mm Automatic Black PVD Model GP102 Watch | eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I wanted to share my joy with the forum, I found my first love from high school: the first watch I ever bought was an automatic Seiko 5 that I saved for and bought new in 1978 in blue,







(this one in black is close enough)








Surprisingly it is still a joy to look at ( thoughts ?) and I can not wait to receive it (from India).
knowing it measures 36mm, it will take some time getting used to a watch that size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> ... ( thoughts ?)...


Yeah, you were probably looking for this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=702513


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

Not super affordable but definitely a great deal on an amazing watch: Jet has the Hamilton Khaki Navy BelowZero (the watch Matt Damon wore as Mark Wattney in _The Martian_) for only $1,067, that's $200+ lower than the next best site! The watch feels great on the wrist and it comes with a rubber strap as well as the matching SS bracelet.









https://jet.com/product/Hamilton-Me...k-Dial-Watch/780e89c693e54db58767161259949e9d


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

dsbe90 said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Sage advice! What I don't want is for this thread to become slickdeals where everyone (I mean EVERYONE) *****es about every deal regardless of how good it really is (free but I have to wait for it to arrive, thumbs down; I paid less in 1989, thumbs down; you get it).
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> Yeah, you were probably looking for this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=702513


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I would also like to say thanks to all who contribute here, I have a closet full of deals that I scored from this thread.

My daily ocean swimmer that I found from a link here last year, at $99 bucks, if it ever leaks, I'll just buy a new one :-!


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I wanted to share my joy with the forum, I found my first love from high school: the first watch I ever bought was an automatic Seiko 5 that I saved for and bought new in 1978 in blue,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh.....eBay from India......only ever heard horror stories with that combo! Best open it up when you get it. Good LUCK


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> These 4?


Im gonna need to wash my eyeballs


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Nordstrom - HAUTELOOK has a sale coming up on Bulova's. 
Who they are https://www.hautelook.com/about

https://www.hautelook.com/content/1...0794&mid=2251&aid=30060&cid=Affinity_Audience


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Mido commander (new old stock) automatic $189 FS on eBay , 7 examples available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An update: I sent mine back! It was full of dings and scratches and was losing 20 MINUTES AN HOUR!!!!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> I've been looking for a deal on a Hamilton but couldn't find it. This will do nicely!
> Thanks!


That Victorinox Infantry is a nice watch. I have one and highly recommend it. :-!


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

mannal said:


> Nordstrom - HAUTELOOK has a sale coming up on Bulova's.
> Who they are https://www.hautelook.com/about
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/content/1...0794&mid=2251&aid=30060&cid=Affinity_Audience
> ...


I'll have to keep an eye on that, there's a couple bulovas thatve popped up on my radar recently...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has this exact watch on daily deals on eBay for $179 (it's over $300 on their site)....MSRP is over $700. What a discount and it's not even an Invicta

Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3A-AIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eggnspoons said:


> Ugh.....eBay from India......only ever heard horror stories with that combo! Best open it up when you get it. Good LUCK


From the seller's listing:


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Ball Fireman DLC

$763 from Sigmatime on Ebay

I have been watching this one for awhile. Lowest I have seen it.

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/201486676314


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just received and resized the speedmaster Casio..not bad for $39.99 and Amazon Prime 2 day shipping..


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Just received and resized the speedmaster Casio..not bad for $39.99 and Amazon Prime 2 day shipping..


Looking good. Best part is the solid end links - don't see that too often at such a low price point.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

achernob said:


> I went to two TJ Maxx stores. One was in a middle/upper middle class neighborhood, and they were tapped. I also went to one in more of a lower middle class neighborhood, and they had tons of nice Citizen, Movado, and other watches. Pretty much all the ones mentioned in this thread. I have a feeling that TJ Maxx just spreads their inventory, and lower income shoppers are much less likely to spend $200+ on a watch, hence the high stock. Just on observation, and it could just be a fluke, but maybe check some stores in lower income neighborhoods.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Totally agree.
I have several around my house and that was my impression as well.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

ROLEX <$1000
I've just picked up a Rolex oyster precision with a hand wound 6426 movement from elady who are a Japanese seller that specialise in second hand designer goods. They seem have a pretty solid reputation on forums for ........ etc. Anyways they had a couple of Rolexes on sale which with their 5% discount for first time buyers worked out at less than $1000. 
I payed by PayPal (for the buyer protection) and received it in the post with free shipping. Everything seems to be legit with it. Here it is on an after market oyster bracelet. 









They also have an eBay account elady01 with decent feed back, but their eBay prices are higher than the website. They seem to have an oyster date 6694 available right now and there are a few that come to a bit over $1000. 
Here's the link: https://global.elady.com/products/list.php?category_id=23 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> ROLEX <$1000
> I've just picked up a Rolex oyster precision with a hand wound 6426 movement from elady who are a Japanese seller that specialise in second hand designer goods. They seem have a pretty solid reputation on forums for ........ etc. Anyways they had a couple of Rolexes on sale which with their 5% discount for first time buyers worked out at less than $1000.
> I payed by PayPal (for the buyer protection) and received it in the post with free shipping. Everything seems to be legit with it. Here it is on an after market oyster bracelet.
> 
> ...


THank you for the heads up!! Is the watch in the same condition as what is descripted on the website?!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> THank you for the heads up!! Is the watch in the same condition as what is descripted on the website?!


Yeah. Although I'd describe description of the watches as slightly lacking, the pictures are of the actual watch and are pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

ninjastyle said:


> dsbe90 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL you forgot: "what, no hdmi out? Thumbs down"
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has the Seiko ska705 Recraft kinetic for a low $101.47. It's a great looking watch. 








http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011R...rds=ska705&dpPl=1&dpID=51T3WZEf5HL&ref=plSrch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> From the seller's listing:


I've bought maybe 10 vintage seiko5 and citizens from different eBay sellers located in India, and if there's one thing that I've learned is that the movements almost always are not serviced or tested even though the sellers state the opposite in item description... However, it isn't really a big problem because old seiko5 movements are super cheap. You can easily find a full movement replacement from another watch in eBay.

It's a nice distraction to hunt for old seiko5/citizen watches because it helps in keeping me from going out of control and making expensive purchases.
I have a 36mm manual winding Citizen from the seventies that I purchased for less than $15.. It runs at exactly +15 spd and has more prestige and glamour than most watches x10 its price.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Heads up! Macy's has a today-only (15 May 2016) where donating $3 to the US Armed Forces gets you an additional 25% off. This would be on top of the seemingly ongoing 20% off watches and if you open a store credit card, there is another 20% off! If you have been in the market for a a crazy affordable Seiko Solar, Seiko Recraft, Citizen Eco-Drive or Bulova, now is your chance!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Tomo has a 24 hour reduced price sae on chronoswiss

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Heads up! Macy's has a today-only (15 May 2016) where donating $3 to the US Armed Forces gets you an additional 25% off. This would be on top of the seemingly ongoing 20% off watches and if you open a store credit card, there is another 20% off! If you have been in the market for a a crazy affordable Seiko Solar, Seiko Recraft, Citizen Eco-Drive or Bulova, now is your chance!


EDITED: seems like most of the stuff I picked wasn't eligible for the extra discounts.

Note for for anyone interested: Macy's system is good with coupons and will automatically discount if the item is eligible and in cart


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> EDITED: seems like most of the stuff I picked wasn't eligible for the extra discounts.
> 
> Note for for anyone interested: Macy's system is good with coupons and will automatically discount if the item is eligible and in cart


I think you can stack the discounts in-store but not online. The Macy's I was at earlier had 20% all Seiko, Citizen and Bulova watches along with other fashion brands. Then I heard the salesperson pitching the 20% discount with a new Macy's credit card account plus another 25% with $3 donation. Maybe it is a something he is not supposed to do but can override at the register.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mannal said:


> Nordstrom - HAUTELOOK has a sale coming up on Bulova's.
> Who they are https://www.hautelook.com/about
> 
> https://www.hautelook.com/content/1...0794&mid=2251&aid=30060&cid=Affinity_Audience
> ...


The prices don't seem very blow-y out-y.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Couldn't resist pulling the trigger on this one. Benson Trade in The Netherlands has the Davosa Vigo automatic chronograph, model 161.476.14, for €598 delivered to the U.S., about $676. Valjoux 7750, sapphire and I really like the look.

Davosa Vigo 161.476.14 | Davosa Watches at BensonTrade









Crap, and I'd been doing so good. Ah, well, I've got three relatively expensive watches up for sale on the Bay, so ....
Davosa Vigo 161.476.14


----------



## xyzhuyxyz (May 5, 2016)

Ashford offers the Edox Men's Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic Watch 83010-3N-NINfor *$375* via coupon code *"DMLES375**".*Deal expires 5/17.
Edox Les Vauberts 83010-3N-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> The prices don't seem very blow-y out-y.


Nope! No deals at all.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eterna Women's Swiss quartz watch for $89.99 after promo code SPRINGFLING. Might be able to use cash back also. Worth a try.

Women's Artena Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch available on Massdrop. I'm too much of a newbie here to post links but this is the relative path "/buy/seiko-snzh-watch"


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WOW had this for $59.99 shipped back in April. Picked one up for the wife.



RyanD said:


> Eterna Women's Swiss quartz watch for $89.99 after promo code SPRINGFLING. Might be able to use cash back also. Worth a try.
> 
> Women's Artena Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

WoW % off SPRINGFLING

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

25% off WoW SPRINGFLING

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> WOW had this for $59.99 shipped back in April. Picked one up for the wife.


Already sold out since I posted it.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/air-blue-watches

Air Blue Bravos and Chrono versions for slightly less than the Jomashop deal.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> 25% off WoW SPRINGFLING
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


not working


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

WoW offer seems limited to only certain designated not interesting pieces. I tried, too.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

mannal said:


> Nope! No deals at all.


They've got the blue Snorkel at 30 bucks less than I can find anywhere else...


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Joma has some nice Certina DS Podium chronos for $629 on bracelet and $625 on leather. I don't know how this compares with previous offers, but it looks like a nice piece for the price!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks to the OP for the VSA deal. This is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Nice 40mm size and great minimalistic strap. The hands are perfectly sized and the second hand fits the "railroad" sec/min track very well. And yes, the entire case is polished but due to the reasonable size it doesn't smack you in the face with shine.

A+ watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Raymond Weil Freelancer titanium for only $695 on eBay. Seems like a steal.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raymond-Weil-Freelancer-Chronograph-Grey-and-Black-Leather-Mens-Watch/161543388476?hash=item259cbc7d3c&_trkparms=5374%3AFeatured%7C5373%3A0


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Originally Posted by *bobyn* 
_Great one with the ugliest 4 I have ever seen.

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk_



mannal said:


> I'll let you know what it looks like in person when it gets here


I'm cool with the 4 and the watch. I'll have to wait till after work to take a good look and pop it on the ACE Timer


----------



## Armenian (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you thread. Got a 38mm Khaki Auto for $300 (350 from Ashford sale and 15% back ebates) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I saw that the vendor on Amazon for the VSA Infantry sold out and now there is a new seller with a slightly higher price. Can't wait to get mine, which should be Wednesday. The only problem is that it was cold and rainy this weekend (Portland) and I just sat around the house. As a result of just getting paid and too much time on my hands I now have four watches coming and three of them are due to arrive on Wednesday that my wife has to sign for! I'm gonna be in the dog house for sure - Thanks WUS!!! :-x



OfficerCamp said:


> Thanks to the OP for the VSA deal. This is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Nice 40mm size and great minimalistic strap. The hands are perfectly sized and the second hand fits the "railroad" sec/min track very well. And yes, the entire case is polished but due to the reasonable size it doesn't smack you in the face with shine.
> 
> A+ watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Eterna Women's Swiss quartz watch for $89.99 after promo code SPRINGFLING. Might be able to use cash back also. Worth a try.
> 
> Women's Artena Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches


Bought this watch back when it was ~$70 hoping to wear it for myself as a dress watch... Unfortunately, the case was too feminine, not in size, but in shape and design. I usually wear vintage 34mm watches but this watch is too slender and petite to be worn for men. Also, the shiny black stone on the crown didn't help on that regard...

I'd like to add that other from the exquisite lug shape, nothing fascinated me about it.. Didn't strike me as a mid-range Swiss made at all... .

On the other hand, my sister liked it very much. No regrets... Thanks for whoever posted this deal previously, and to you too Ryan.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> I saw that the vendor on Amazon for the VSA Infantry sold out and now there is a new seller with a slightly higher price. Can't wait to get mine, which should be Wednesday. The only problem is that it was cold and rainy this weekend (Portland) and I just sat around the house. As a result of just getting paid and too much time on my hands I now have four watches coming and three of them are due to arrive on Wednesday that my wife has to sign for! I'm gonna be in the dog house for sure - Thanks WUS!!! :-x


It looks to be a very solid watch. No complaints at all!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FYI, the Hamilton Pan Europ automatic chronograph in black dial with the sexy red second/subdial hands is now also eligible for the 'LUCKY13' coupon code and Ebates 15% rebate. Both of which take it down, like the silver dial, to $863.

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches

I cancelled that Davosa chronograph order -- too much like my KonTiki chrono and I'm not getting rid of that. There's nothing like this, however, in my collection.

Restraint ... restraint ... you're consolidating ....


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks good on mesh too, mine says hi


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eco-Drive Blue Angels on bracelet for $279.99. "176 sold in 1 hour"

Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> FYI, the Hamilton Pan Europ automatic chronograph in black dial with the sexy red second/subdial hands is now also eligible for the 'LUCKY13' coupon code and Ebates 15% rebate. Both of which take it down, like the silver dial, to $863.
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


Nice watch, I'm also considering one but concern whether if there's a readability issue of the hour/minute hands when it overlaps with the sub dials.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Nice watch, I'm also considering one but concern whether if there's a readability issue of the hour/minute hands when it overlaps with the sub dials.


That's pretty much a factor for all chronographs. This one should be pretty minimal due to the thin, stick hands.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Eco-Drive Blue Angels on bracelet for $279.99. "176 sold in 1 hour"
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay


Ahhhhh, I didn't see this in time! The exact sale I was waiting for. Dammit. I just had to go see Captain America for a third time tonight...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Eco-Drive Blue Angels on bracelet for $279.99. "176 sold in 1 hour"
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay


They restock regularly.. This happened when I posted it some time ago. Same eBay listing.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yes, you can tell it's the same listing by the "Totating Blue Bezel" - totally dude!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A site called Brand Names Watch that I've never dealt with before has the Zodiac Oceanaire ZO8012 dive watch for $391.32. It lists it in the specs as quartz. It's not; it's an automatic.

Pretty sharp-looking, I say. I like the textured dial between the 12 and 3.

ZODIAC OCEANAIRE AUTOMATIC ZO8012 MEN WATCH â€" BrandNamesWatch.com

Overstock has this same model for slightly more, $392.93, if you enter the site through a coupon code for 11% off at Retail Me Not. They have other color versions, too, but for quite a bit more.

Overstock also has one of those 15% Ebate rebates going, but I can't seem to get that RMN coupon code to work as I enter the site through them. If somebody can figure out a way to make both work, this watch moves into the "very sick deal" category!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This deal is for Australia only, as I don't think Starbuy deliver anywhere else.
They are having a click frenzy sale, there is a good summary of all the deals posted on Ozbargain. 
One of the deals is the Citizen Eco Drive BM8476-23E AUD$107 plus delivery.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> They restock regularly.. This happened when I posted it some time ago. Same eBay listing.


Ah, good tip. I'll bookmark the page and keep my eye on it.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I went to my local TJMaxx last Friday to see if I could find any of the deals mentioned here recently. Sure enough, they had the Citizen BY0100 (Chrono Time A-T) and the AT4110 (Nighthawk) for $199 and the Bulova 98B245 (UHF Chrono) for $119. I immediately ruled out the Nighthawk, since the Chrono Time blew it away it fit and function. But the Bulova, with its unique movement and similarity to the new Moon Watch, intrigued me. Though the WUS theory is "get 'em both," I really didn't need 2 new chronos. So I gave it the weekend to think about it...
Well, someone made up my mind for me. When I went back today (still torn) to re-examine my options, the Chrono Time was gone. So now I am the new owner of this:









No regrets. I really like this watch.
Now for the deal: the Nighthawk is still available...if you're anywhere near the TJMaxx store at Superstition Springs Mall in Mesa, AZ.
Good luck!


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A site called Brand Names Watch that I've never dealt with before has the Zodiac Oceanaire ZO8012 dive watch for $391.32. It lists it in the specs as quartz. It's not; it's an automatic.
> 
> Pretty sharp-looking, I say. I like the textured dial between the 12 and 3.
> 
> ...


I owned one in orange for a couple of years. Its a great diver and this is a great price. Just glad I live in UK so cant be tempted

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

After being sold out long ago, the Seiko SRP701 popped up in my Amazon recommendations today for $217.88 USD and it also showed up on eBay for a decent price. Are these returns, refurbished or dead stock or is there a new rash of counterfeits?

Amazon.com: Seiko Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP703: Watches
Seiko Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch SRP703 | eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Groupon *has Limited Edition Invicta Pro Divers with dive cases. *$79.99 for NH35A *models and *$249.99* for the *9937 with Sellita SW200*


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Amazon deal of the day has some fashion watches starting at $19.99... The AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane doesn't look too bad for $89.99


----------



## GreenFlagon (Mar 19, 2016)

Redback said:


> This deal is for Australia & New Zealand as I don't think Starbuy deliver anywhere else.


Thanks, mate!

Not often we hear the phrases "Australia" and "deal" in the same sentence!

I got a good price on a Baby G for my daughter.

She'll be stoked when it arrives!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

10% back in Ebay Bucks on purchases over $100 up to a maximum of $100 back on a $1000 purchase.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

RyanD said:


> 10% back in Ebay Bucks on purchases over $100 up to a maximum of $100 back on a $1000 purchase.


Is this a targeted offer? I can't seem to find anything on it

DISREGARD: I found out I had opted out of promo emails from eBay... I just turned them back on.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> DISREGARD: I found out I had opted out of promo emails from eBay... I just turned them back on.


I never receive any eBay offers, where do I check to turn on promos?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> 10% back in Ebay Bucks on purchases over $100 up to a maximum of $100 back on a $1000 purchase.


:-\ no 10% offer for me...


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> I never receive any eBay offers, where do I check to turn on promos?


Go to My Ebay, then click on the Account tab, then click Communication Preferences on the left, then scroll down to Promotions and Surveys and click show, then finally click on the box for General Email Promotions and click save


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll be heading to my local TJMaxx today to check out the inventory.



ayem-bee said:


> I went to my local TJMaxx last Friday to see if I could find any of the deals mentioned here recently. Sure enough, they had the Citizen BY0100 (Chrono Time A-T) and the AT4110 (Nighthawk) for $199 and the Bulova 98B245 (UHF Chrono) for $119. I immediately ruled out the Nighthawk, since the Chrono Time blew it away it fit and function. But the Bulova, with its unique movement and similarity to the new Moon Watch, intrigued me. Though the WUS theory is "get 'em both," I really didn't need 2 new chronos. So I gave it the weekend to think about it...
> Well, someone made up my mind for me. When I went back today (still torn) to re-examine my options, the Chrono Time was gone. So now I am the new owner of this:
> 
> View attachment 8140978
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

md29 said:


> Raymond Weil Freelancer titanium for only $695 on eBay. Seems like a steal.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Raymond-Weil-Freelancer-Chronograph-Grey-and-Black-Leather-Mens-Watch/161543388476?hash=item259cbc7d3c&_trkparms=5374%3AFeatured%7C5373%3A0


The 10% Ebay Bucks promo works on this. Makes it $625 net.
Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Grey and Black Leather Mens Watch 7611784038252 | eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Or 10% off this refurbished one







http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens-96A120-BVA-Series-Automatic-Movement-Brown-Leather-Watch-/111929826382?nav=DEALS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Nighthawk $174.99 + $17.50 in Ebay Bucks.

Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The 10% Ebay Bucks promo works on this. Makes it $625 net.
> Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Grey and Black Leather Mens Watch 7611784038252 | eBay


Iconsumer has 1.3% cash back on eBay otherwise 1% on befrugal and ebates .


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Jomashop has Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Avion Black Dial Brown Leather Chronograph Watch (CZCA4210-24E) on sale for $135.95 - $5 with promo code GOOGLE5= $130.95. Shipping is free. Thanks mumphrey


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Orient Wingman and Sentinal Automatic Watches $69 + FS

Orient Sentinel Automatic Watch with White Dial #ER2D008W


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Seiko Men's Chronograph Watch for $78

Ashford has Seiko Men's Chronograph Watch for $78 after applying coupon code: AMCHRONO78. Shipping is free.

http://www.ashford.com/us/SKS491.pi...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Laura Ashley Ladies Gold Ultra-thin Case Watch With Blue White And Pink Knitted Colored Band $32.99 + ship @overstock.com 
MSRP: $295.00

Laura Ashley Ladies Gold Ultra-thin Case Watch with Blue White and Pink Knitted Colored Band - 18058622 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Laura Ashley More Brands Women's Watches

Details

Feel patriotic with this Laura Ashley yellow gold watch sporting a red, white and blue strap with a pin buckle clasp. The markers are simple indices housed on a white dial with a glass crystal window.

Hands: Stick
Caseback Type: Snap-down
Age: Adult
Strap Color: White, Blue, Pink
Type: Fashion, Casual
Caseback Material: Stainless Steel
Product Features: Two Hand
Case Shape: Round
Material: Nylon, Metal
Case Thickness: 6mm
Strap Width: 18mm Strap
Movement: Japanese Quartz
Strap Length: 9.5 Inch
Dial Color: White, Silver-Tone
Case Diameter: 40mm
Crown: Push-pull
Gender: Female
Closure Type: Buckle
Dial Window Material: Glass
Exact Color: Multi


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy UTC Automatic Watch $588 + free shipping

Hamilton Khaki Navy H77525553 Men's Watch , watches

$588 + free shipping w/ coupon code SDNAVY588


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

danimelara said:


> Seiko Men's Chronograph Watch for $78
> 
> Ashford has Seiko Men's Chronograph Watch for $78 after applying coupon code: AMCHRONO78. Shipping is free.
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/SKS491.pi...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


If you're going to just repost SlickDeals at least credit the site instead of allowing people to believe you found them...


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

ninjastyle said:


> If you're going to just repost SlickDeals at least credit the site instead of allowing people to believe you found them...


*credit slickdeals* 
*also credit ninjastyle for calling me out* (but I would rather him posting deals instead of calling me out. I think that will be a tad bit more productive.


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

ninjastyle said:


> If you're going to just repost SlickDeals at least credit the site instead of allowing people to believe you found them...


*credit slickdeals* 
*also credit ninjastyle for calling me out* (but I would rather him posting deals instead of calling me out. I think that will be a tad bit more productive.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ninjastyle said:


> If you're going to just repost SlickDeals at least credit the site instead of allowing people to believe you found them...


He found it on slickdeals, meaning I don't have to go look there. That's a win for this thread as far as I'm concerned.

Should we start giving credit to our email accounts for the promo emails we get and share?

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

This might mean some Fortis blowouts are coming. It seems Fortis will no longer be at a retailer near you....

WatchBuys Named Fortis North American Distributor http://wornandwound.com/watchbuys-named-fortis-north-american-distributor/

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I didn't realize we were treating deals like intellectual property...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanD said:


> . . .In other news, FedEx is holding my Ball. I'll post a photo later.


So many one liners available that I can't decide which one. . .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## oldtimer64 (Feb 3, 2016)

thank you again to all the members for this amazing thread


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Although I have never bought a watch from a deal appearing in this thread, not for being a d!ck or anything but what I want never goes on sale anyway, I must thank the regular deal hunters here for all the wonderful work they do. I don't buy but I don't miss out on this thread either.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ninjastyle said:


> If you're going to just repost SlickDeals at least credit the site instead of allowing people to believe you found them...


Does anyone really care? No. Move on.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Black dial Citizen Promaster Marine w/OEM bracelet and diver's clasp (BN0150-61E) available from Duty Free Island (AWESOME seller on eBay and great website to buy from too) on eBay for $200: Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Marine 200M ISO Cert Divers Watch BN0150 61E | eBay- 10 available at time of posting!

I personally own this watch and I think it's a great addition to any dive-watch fanatic's collection. It's a durable piece with an excellent OEM bracelet/clasp. Bracelet has solid endlinks. Eco-drive makes it low-maintenance and accurate too!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Don't hold your breath. He has posted exactly ZERO deals in this thread.
> 
> In other news, FedEx is holding my Ball. I'll post a photo later.


They should be very gentle in handling your "package"


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Black dial Citizen Promaster Marine w/OEM bracelet and diver's clasp (BN0150-61E) available from Duty Free Island (AWESOME seller on eBay and great website to buy from too) on eBay for $200: Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Marine 200M ISO Cert Divers Watch BN0150 61E | eBay- 10 available at time of posting!
> 
> I personally own this watch and I think it's a great addition to any dive-watch fanatic's collection. It's a durable piece with an excellent OEM bracelet/clasp. Bracelet has solid endlinks. Eco-drive makes it low-maintenance and accurate too!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch. That window screen carbon fiber effect almost got me 😊

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh man, loving that! If only I had the $$$, nice deal.


norsairius said:


> Black dial Citizen Promaster Marine w/OEM bracelet and diver's clasp (BN0150-61E) available from Duty Free Island (AWESOME seller on eBay and great website to buy from too) on eBay for $200: Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Marine 200M ISO Cert Divers Watch BN0150 61E | eBay- 10 available at time of posting!
> 
> I personally own this watch and I think it's a great addition to any dive-watch fanatic's collection. It's a durable piece with an excellent OEM bracelet/clasp. Bracelet has solid endlinks. Eco-drive makes it low-maintenance and accurate too!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

norsairius said:


> Black dial Citizen Promaster Marine w/OEM bracelet and diver's clasp (BN0150-61E) available from Duty Free Island (AWESOME seller on eBay and great website to buy from too) on eBay for $200: Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Marine 200M ISO Cert Divers Watch BN0150 61E | eBay- 10 available at time of posting!
> 
> I personally own this watch and I think it's a great addition to any dive-watch fanatic's collection. It's a durable piece with an excellent OEM bracelet/clasp. Bracelet has solid endlinks. Eco-drive makes it low-maintenance and accurate too!
> 
> ...


I am loving this. Link isn't working for me on my iPhone. Need to go try on my MacBook


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm presently obsessed with another Citizen Eco-Drive diver, the BN0141-53E titanium.

No great deals to be had on it at the moment. Which is probably a good thing for me, as it's perfectly irrational to be lusting after this watch when I just got the Hexa Osprey -- which I'm enjoying immensely. They have their differences, but come on.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Redback said:


> This deal is for Australia & New Zealand as I don't think Starbuy deliver anywhere else.
> They are having a click frenzy sale, there is a good summary of all the deals posted on Ozbargain.
> One of the deals is the Citizen Eco Drive BM8476-23E AUD$107 plus delivery.


To save some precious time to fellow Kiwis, Starbuy doesn't ship to New Zealand, even though their web site states otherwise.
Their customer service have confirmed this by email.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The 10% Ebay Bucks promo works on this. Makes it $625 net.
> Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Grey and Black Leather Mens Watch 7611784038252 | eBay


Are these promotions targeted to certain individuals only? These promotions never work for me. Even on this, it's only showing the usual 2% for me.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't even know what an Orient Multi-Eyes is but I'm seriously tempted at $83.95 over at DutyFreeIslandShop! 21 jewels, 42mm (that works out to 0.5 jewel per millimeter -- or two millimeters per jewel!) They have a variety of color combos (all with the same ratio of jewels to millimeters.) btw, does "multi-eyes" have meaning or is it a weird machine translation?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanD said:


> The 10% Ebay Bucks promo works on this. Makes it $625 net.
> Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Grey and Black Leather Mens Watch 7611784038252 | eBay


Damn, so tempting


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

TJ Maxx has the Bulova Sea King on clearance for $189.00.

I got this one over the weekend. With taxes it cost just under $200.

It is a large watch and the pushers screw down


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm presently obsessed with another Citizen Eco-Drive diver, the BN0141-53E titanium.
> 
> No great deals to be had on it at the moment. Which is probably a good thing for me, as it's perfectly irrational to be lusting after this watch when I just got the Hexa Osprey -- which I'm enjoying immensely. They have their differences, but come on.
> 
> View attachment 8148786


I like it, super titanium and limited edition too.. It also has a nice depth in its dial "like the SKX007" but I think there's too much submariner resemblance for it to be worth the extra cash, even for a limited edition model.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Black dial Citizen Promaster Marine w/OEM bracelet and diver's clasp (BN0150-61E) available from Duty Free Island (AWESOME seller on eBay and great website to buy from too) on eBay for $200: Citizen Eco Drive Promaster Marine 200M ISO Cert Divers Watch BN0150 61E | eBay- 10 available at time of posting!
> 
> I personally own this watch and I think it's a great addition to any dive-watch fanatic's collection. It's a durable piece with an excellent OEM bracelet/clasp. Bracelet has solid endlinks. Eco-drive makes it low-maintenance and accurate too!
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful watch for a good price, but for me it has one fatal flaw. No 44mm watch should have a 20mm lug width. It should be at least 22mm.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ki6h said:


> View attachment 8149602
> btw, does "multi-eyes" have meaning or is it a weird machine translation?


Of course it does: "an eye for an eye", so you have to have more than one eye for that to work out!


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Damn, so tempting


It's seriously one of my favs in my collection. I would jump on that price. Especially with the 10% EbayBucks that people are talking about.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

http://inventoryadjusters.com/bedat-co-no-8-mens-black-dial-stainless-steel-swiss-automatic-watch/

I don't recall this brand going on sale too often. Their pieces all have classic charm that tends to get my attention though.

Edit: that number 8 is kinda random. Lol


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I picked up a Citizen AW0040-01E black dial for $106 shipped. They also have the sandy face, among other things, on sale. I am not a collector but wanted to pass this along because WUS has been very helpful in my research of a solar, entry level but quality field watch. Thank you.

That being said, can anyone with this watch confirm the lug width? Many places have it at 18mm but one (favorable) Amazon reviewer was adamant about it being 20mm. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

I cannot edit posts yet but meant to say I will be putting it on an olive nylon band with brushed stainless hardware.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches has the Victorinox Swiss Army automatic chronograph, Model 241187, for $594.99 with coupon code 'BX-H552667'

GivingAssistant.org rebate takes that down to $535.49. Valjoux 7750, sapphire, a nice look and VSA build quality. That price beats others by almost $100.

Men's ChronoPro Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches

Pic borrowed from the Interwebs:


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Panatime is having a spring strap sale. Some decent deals to be had if you need a new strap. http://www.panatime.com/spclsa.html

Use "disc10" code to get an additional 10% off.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> They should be very gentle in handling your "package"


FedEx did a fine job handling my Ball. Might be a keeper.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

RyanD said:


> FedEx did a fine job handling my Ball. Might be a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 8152730


One of the rare occurrences when one welcomes getting their ball handed to them.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Big thanks to everyone reporting in.

This is the epic watch sale thread that never dies. 

Many thanks.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> FedEx did a fine job handling my Ball. Might be a keeper.


A Ball but no lume shot?! :-(


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

eljay said:


> A Ball but no lume shot?! :-(


Yeah, show us your Ball.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

kissmywhat said:


> Yeah, show us your Ball.


... in the dark.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

The Watchery has some nice Oris deal. Use SPRINGLUX75 to take off $75 and Befrugal for cashback. Good luck.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Beautiful watch! How does it compare to your Muhle Germanika in terms of build quality and general impression, if I may ask?

Also, for the one who was also interested: Ball - Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph : CM2052D-SJ-SL : Bernard Watch has this model with the white dial and a very solid looking bracelet. It is, however, 340,- more expensive but I am sure you can negotiate with them, at least a little bit.



RyanD said:


> FedEx did a fine job handling my Ball. Might be a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 8152730


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I tried to search on the model number and came up with nothing. The 5 minute indices or whatever you call them look different then on all the other Oris divers. Is this not a current model ? They seem to be longer and pointer.



shogun said:


> The Watchery has some nice Oris deal. Use SPRINGLUX75 to take off $75 and Befrugal for cashback. Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 8154546


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> FedEx did a fine job handling my Ball. Might be a keeper.


So.... you were satisfied with how your ball was handled?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I tried to search on the model number and came up with nothing. The 5 minute indices or whatever you call them look different then on all the other Oris divers. Is this not a current model ? They seem to be longer and pointer.


Do you mean the model in general or on thewatchery website?

The model is called TT1 Diver , this specific model *64376098555MB*


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> TJ Maxx has the Bulova Sea King on clearance for $189.00.
> 
> I got this one over the weekend. With taxes it cost just under $200.
> 
> It is a large watch and the pushers screw down


I own this watch. It is awesome. Great deal for that price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> Beautiful watch! How does it compare to your Muhle Germanika in terms of build quality and general impression, if I may ask?
> 
> Also, for the one who was also interested: Ball - Trainmaster Worldtime Chronograph : CM2052D-SJ-SL : Bernard Watch has this model with the white dial and a very solid looking bracelet. It is, however, 340,- more expensive but I am sure you can negotiate with them, at least a little bit.


That's still a great price considering it comes on a bracelet. I might check on getting a bracelet for mine. It doesn't sounds like they are excessively expensive like some brands.

I'll have to look at it closer and see how it compares with the Muhle. The Muhle is very well made and will be hard to beat. The modifications made to the Muhle movement are also quite obvious. I appreciate that Muhle provides detailed information about the modifications.

I'm not quite sure about the movement in the Ball. I have read that it is a "modified 7750". The movement is decorated well beyond a standard 7750. I thought it might actually be a 7754, but the method of setting the world time is different than setting the GMT hand on a 7754. Whatever parts Ball added for the world time function seem to have spaced the date and day wheels away from the dial. There is a larger gap than normal between the dial and the wheels.

For those that were asking for a lume shot, the lume is quite dim in reality. I'm sure I could use some camera tricks to get a decent looking shot though. Lume is pretty much at the bottom of my list of watch requirements, so not a big deal to me.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

All of this talk about Balls makes me wanna grab one.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> For those that were asking for a lume shot, the lume is quite dim in reality. I'm sure I could use some camera tricks to get a decent looking shot though. Lume is pretty much at the bottom of my list of watch requirements, so not a big deal to me.


But... but... but!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> But... but... but!


Jump to 12:30


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

These links will help in regards to Ball Movements:

Welcome to BALL Watch - Movement
Ball Watch Company - Watch Wiki: The Best Watches and Watch Brands

The best time to check the lume (tritium tubes) on a Ball is after your eyes adjust to the dark.

I'm on my third Ball watch and this guy gets the most love in my collection:

Obligatory picture











RyanD said:


> That's still a great price considering it comes on a bracelet. I might check on getting a bracelet for mine. It doesn't sounds like they are excessively expensive like some brands.
> 
> I'll have to look at it closer and see how it compares with the Muhle. The Muhle is very well made and will be hard to beat. The modifications made to the Muhle movement are also quite obvious. I appreciate that Muhle provides detailed information about the modifications.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> These links will help in regards to Ball Movements:
> 
> Welcome to BALL Watch - Movement
> Ball Watch Company - Watch Wiki: The Best Watches and Watch Brands
> ...


The first link doesn't tell me anything, and the second link is wrong about the RR1502 movement.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry if the data is stale. I have not checked it in a while but I think this thread had some updates.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/complete-ball-movement-cross-reference-956828-3.html



RyanD said:


> The first link doesn't tell me anything, and the second link is wrong about the RR1502 movement.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Oris 0164376387454-MB-SD Watches,Men's Divers Titan 'C' Automatic Titanium Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches

good discount BUT! the retail price is not 3,745.00, its about 2600..............


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Sorry if the data is stale. I have not checked it in a while but I think this thread had some updates.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f239/complete-ball-movement-cross-reference-956828-3.html


That one is correct, but it still doesn't tell me anything. I found this though:
"Coupled with an ETA 7750 movement, an *additional module drives a disc* engraved with the names of the world's main cities, automatically rotating counter-clockwise in order to provide a simultaneous indication of the time along 24 longitudes."

Does Ball make the extra components themselves? Do they add a module from someone else? The photos of the movement are all from the rotor side, so they don't help either.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I did some research on the model number you supplied. Some other sites list this as a discontinued model. Visually to me it seems to have the fatter case of the older models.

It is also listed as a store display item.



Uhrman said:


> Do you mean the model in general or on thewatchery website?
> 
> The model is called TT1 Diver , this specific model *64376098555MB*


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Oris 01743766472530782675PESD Watches,Men's Aquis Titan Automatic Titanium Grey Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches

is it good price for oris aquis titan small second?


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> I did some research on the model number you supplied. Some other sites list this as a discontinued model. Visually to me it seems to have the fatter case of the older models.
> 
> It is also listed as a store display item.


i like both titanium models,

just would like to know if it is best price, or i should wait for another sale?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Super cool folks on the Ball forum can help. 
Ball Forum - Officially Sponsored by Topper Fine Jewelers



RyanD said:


> That one is correct, but it still doesn't tell me anything. I found this though:
> "Coupled with an ETA 7750 movement, an *additional module drives a disc* engraved with the names of the world's main cities, automatically rotating counter-clockwise in order to provide a simultaneous indication of the time along 24 longitudes."
> 
> Does Ball make the extra components themselves? Do they add a module from someone else? The photos of the movement are all from the rotor side, so they don't help either.


----------



## utternonsence (May 18, 2016)

"is it good price for oris aquis titan small second?"


A gon hafta be honest wit u, a see a butt ton ov thees dat r seconds. a wonder if oris got problem wit quality control coz der shuddent be dat many of der products wiv seconds. even if it is a small second i wud look 4 1 dat is perfect.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

utternonsence said:


> "is it good price for oris aquis titan small second?"
> 
> i wud look 4 1 dat is perfect.


thx can you tell what you mean


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

mannal said:


> These links will help in regards to Ball Movements:
> 
> Welcome to BALL Watch - Movement
> Ball Watch Company - Watch Wiki: The Best Watches and Watch Brands
> ...


It always concern me the glued tritium tubes would fall out of the hands, some of the model in particular seem to have them glued directly as opposed to inlay like the one from trasers.
Not to mention radioactive mess on your hand (pun intended) if god forbid one of the tube breaks.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Not to mention radioactive mess on your hand (pun intended) if god forbid one of the tube breaks.


If something extreme enough to break the tiny tritium tubes happens, I think your main concern would be locating your hand and getting to a hospital. 

Edit: Seriously though, I guess it actually has happened from a short fall. Crazy.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Not to mention radioactive mess on your hand (pun intended) if god forbid one of the tube breaks.


Very trivial amount AND only harmful if swallowed in big quantity.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mannal said:


> I'm on my third Ball watch and this guy gets the most love in my collection:


For days when two balls isn't good enough?

;-)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> i like both titanium models,
> 
> just would like to know if it is best price, or i should wait for another sale?


That's aggressive pricing. It *is* a store display model, but getting an Aquis around $800 is good. Will you see better? Maybe, but you're not going to see it very often.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shogun said:


> The Watchery has some nice Oris deal. Use SPRINGLUX75 to take off $75 and Befrugal for cashback. Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 8154546


Looks like this one is gone now.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is also a great deal for an Oris. $459 net after coupon and cash back. Somebody buy it before I do.

Oris 0165475854164-MB-SD Watches,Men's Williams F1 Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> It's a beautiful watch for a good price, but for me it has one fatal flaw. No 44mm watch should have a 20mm lug width. It should be at least 22mm.


I think it's a 42mm watch, not 44mm.
And while the lug width is 20mm indeed, the bracelet is actually wider (22mm?) just after the lugs. So the only issue comes if you want to put a strap. But I really like the bracelet myself, so I can't see why I would use something else.


----------



## mobileman (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry for the newbie question. How do you get $459 net?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This is also a great deal for an Oris. $459 net after coupon and cash back. Somebody buy it before I do.
> 
> Oris 0165475854164-MB-SD Watches,Men's Williams F1 Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


I was looking at this one too, if I had sold my Deep Blue, it would be mine now


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mobileman said:


> Sorry for the newbie question. How do you get $459 net?


Sign up with befrugal.com then use coupon springlux40 at check out, the 10% cashback will get to you after 3 months in a check.


----------



## mobileman (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you so much.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Most of the deals of the last 24 hours seem to have been Balls and Deep Blues. 

I retrospectively name that preceding timeframe 'Balls-Deep Day'


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Most of the deals of the last 24 hours seem to have been Balls and Deep Blues.
> 
> I retrospectively name that preceding timeframe 'Balls-Deep Day'


Why not 'Deep-Blue Balls day'?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Why not 'Deep-Blue Balls day'?


No reason, but we probably need to pick one or the other as I believe they may be mutually exclusive...


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Very trivial amount AND only harmful if swallowed in big quantity.


That's what Rod Stewart said...


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Most of the deals of the last 24 hours seem to have been Balls and Deep Blues.
> 
> I retrospectively name that preceding timeframe 'Balls-Deep Day'


Much better than Blue Balls day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Skagen Women's SKW2141 Gitte Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Watch with Mesh Bracelet for $63.49 + FS (Prime) (Amazon)

http://www.amazon.com/Skagen-SKW214...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00HM6M2VU

I think it is a great deal for MOMS, WIVES AND CLASSY GIRLFRIENDS.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This is also a great deal for an Oris. $459 net after coupon and cash back. Somebody buy it before I do.
> 
> Oris 0165475854164-MB-SD Watches,Men's Williams F1 Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


Nothing says useful like a 360 degree bezel, especially on a racing inspired watch.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Baume Mercier Classima Executives GMT on ebay for $949.99. Buy today and earn 10% in ebay bucks, so the watch will cost $855 (i don't know if this cashback sites works for watches on ebay).

A great value for a B&M GMT.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

utternonsence said:


> "is it good price for oris aquis titan small second?"
> 
> A gon hafta be honest wit u, a see a butt ton ov thees dat r seconds. a wonder if oris got problem wit quality control coz der shuddent be dat many of der products wiv seconds. even if it is a small second i wud look 4 1 dat is perfect.


Did Jar Jar Binks just create a WUS account?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> No reason, but we probably need to pick one or the other as I believe they may be mutually exclusive...


Smartest comment of the day right here folks. Think about it....


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did Jar Jar Binks just create a WUS account?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


But did you notice his name?

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I saw these pop up on Befrugal for Ashford. Hydrosub back to $469. I can't get the Befrugal links to work since I've been in Israel, so I have no clue which version of the Rado True is on sale.










Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

achernob said:


> Much better than Blue Balls day.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


It was blue balls day if you missed the deals and read about them after.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

The seller leperfect has the Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk for $175. Checked Camelx3 and lowest it has been is $177 at Amazon once. http://m.ebay.com/itm/161418839286?_mwBanner=1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Minitron said:


> The seller leperfect has the Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk for $175. Checked Camelx3 and lowest it has been is $177 at Amazon once. Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay


Already posted, plus you get 10% back in Ebay Bucks. Ends tonight.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Already posted, plus you get 10% back in Ebay Bucks. Ends tonight.


Guess I must have missed it, thanks.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches' "Spring Fling" sale has slim pickings. But anyone interested in a quartz, poor man's SARB can pick up the Seiko SGEE43 for $57.37 after 'SPRINGFLING' coupon code and GivingAssistant.org rebate.

Men's Black Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

TJ Maxx score. Citizen BY0100-51H for $199.99. It says "compare at $250". I don't think so.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Minitron said:


> The seller leperfect has the Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk for $175. Checked Camelx3 and lowest it has been is $177 at Amazon once. Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay


Bought my AT4010-50E from them, nothing to say but good things about them.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

buster71 said:


> TJ Maxx score. Citizen BY0100-51H for $199.99. It says "compare at $250". I don't think so.


Good choice. That's the one I would have gone with. My store had one also.

I sent one of my neighbors to TJ Maxx, and he bought two watches. The ones I looked up were all cheaper than online prices.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well.....unfortunately, not good news for my Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds from The Watchery. After their "master watchmaker" diagnosed and ordered parts, I received a follow up email from SWI's Repair Coordinator stating the following "...unfortunately we are unable to repair your timepiece here at our facility as more parts are required that we do not have here. We will have to send your watch to the manufacturer. We do not have any others available. I know how recent you made the purchase so we would like to know if you would like to wait for the repair or receive a refund or store credit?"

So yes, bad news for the watch itself, but I really couldn't be happier with how The Watchery has handled the situation and presented me with options as to how I wanted to proceed. In the end, I did opt for a full refund. Even though I received the watch with the appearance of it being pretty much brand new, it was indeed a "store display". Add to that it would now have to be opened up yet again, with another set of hands in it (granted, supposedly this time it would be someone from Oris's hands that would be in it), my comfort level with this watch not being problematic down the road had quickly deteriorated. But like they say, "one door closes, another door opens".

And on that note, my JeanRichard Aquascope arrived yesterday from Ashford...and man, I'm quite pleased with that! What a watch for <$600!



dumberdrummer said:


> So far, so good. I just got off the phone with Esther from Customer Service at The Watchery. Very polite, professional and accommodating. I explained the scenario and that I would actually prefer to have the watch repaired rather than returning it. The first thing she did (without me even asking) was to see if they had another in stock so that they could replace it! Needless to say, they didn't (since it was a "Store Display"). Anyhoo, no hassle from her whatsoever when I suggested they should pay for return shipping since I received it defective. She'll be emailing me a pre-paid shipping label and suggested that the repair turnaround time should be between 7-10 days (and I was waiting to hear a "weeks", not "days" after the 7-10, LOL!). As long as they live up to this, and that the watch is indeed completely repaired with no further mechanical (or new physical/cosmetic) damage incurred, then I will be a happy camper!
> 
> Stay tuned for the next installment (hopefully within a couple of weeks)....


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well.....unfortunately, not good news for my Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds from The Watchery. After their "master watchmaker" diagnosed and ordered parts, I received a follow up email from SWI's Repair Coordinator stating the following "...unfortunately we are unable to repair your timepiece here at our facility as more parts are required that we do not have here. We will have to send your watch to the manufacturer. We do not have any others available. I know how recent you made the purchase so we would like to know if you would like to wait for the repair or receive a refund or store credit?"
> 
> So yes, bad news for the watch itself, but I really couldn't be happier with how The Watchery has handled the situation and presented me with options as to how I wanted to proceed. In the end, I did opt for a full refund. Even though I received the watch with the appearance of it being pretty much brand new, it was indeed a "store display". Add to that it would now have to be opened up yet again, with another set of hands in it (granted, supposedly this time it would be someone from Oris's hands that would be in it), my comfort level with this watch not being problematic down the road had quickly deteriorated. But like they say, "one door closes, another door opens".
> 
> And on that note, my JeanRichard Aquascope arrived yesterday from Ashford...and man, I'm quite pleased with that! What a watch for <$600!


Congrats on the Aquascope. I love my blue version, especially the brushed dial.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well.....unfortunately, not good news for my Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds from The Watchery. After their "master watchmaker" diagnosed and ordered parts, I received a follow up email from SWI's Repair Coordinator stating the following "...unfortunately we are unable to repair your timepiece here at our facility as more parts are required that we do not have here. We will have to send your watch to the manufacturer. We do not have any others available. I know how recent you made the purchase so we would like to know if you would like to wait for the repair or receive a refund or store credit?"
> 
> So yes, bad news for the watch itself, but I really couldn't be happier with how The Watchery has handled the situation and presented me with options as to how I wanted to proceed. In the end, I did opt for a full refund. Even though I received the watch with the appearance of it being pretty much brand new, it was indeed a "store display". Add to that it would now have to be opened up yet again, with another set of hands in it (granted, supposedly this time it would be someone from Oris's hands that would be in it), my comfort level with this watch not being problematic down the road had quickly deteriorated. But like they say, "one door closes, another door opens".
> 
> And on that note, my JeanRichard Aquascope arrived yesterday from Ashford...and man, I'm quite pleased with that! What a watch for <$600!


What was wrong with the Oris that it needed spare parts?

Honestly, I don't think any of these online retailers employs a "master watchmaker" , or even a regular watchmaker, all they do is forward the watch to some repair shop somewhere and I highly doubt it's an official Oris establishment.

Anyway, I hope everything ends up fine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BDC said:


> That's what Rod Stewart said...


The combination of epinephrine, serotonin, and dopamine released by the sales, crossed with the comedy, really entertains me. I can't get enough.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The combination of epinephrine, serotonin, and dopamine released by the sales, crossed with the comedy, really entertains me. I can't get enough.


So thread redeemed?!


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

Nice looking watch... tempted.


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

I have always been intrigued with Jean Richard watches, Aquascope is a great looking piece. How is the quality build?


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

misterminkz said:


> Congrats on the Aquascope. I love my blue version, especially the brushed dial.
> 
> View attachment 8161394


I have always been intrigued with Jean Richard watches, Aquascope is a great looking piece. How is the quality build?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Date wouldn't change with the crown. Regardless, they refunded me. So yup, everything ended up fine.



thechin said:


> What was wrong with the Oris that it needed spare parts?
> 
> Honestly, I don't think any of these online retailers employs a "master watchmaker" , or even a regular watchmaker, all they do is forward the watch to some repair shop somewhere and I highly doubt it's an official Oris establishment.
> 
> Anyway, I hope everything ends up fine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

leaurend said:


> I have always been intrigued with Jean Richard watches, Aquascope is a great looking piece. How is the quality build?


I have four JR and i think the build quality is hard to describe. I've owned hundreds of watches and there's really nothing to compare it to.

The only way to describe it is the little brother to Girard-Perregaux.

That said, the build quality is very high. Excellent. In fact, at the prices we see these watches, I can't think of higher.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Another deal from the Starbuy sale for Australia is the Citizen Eco Drive AW1210-58A for AUD$99.00 plus delivery.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

leaurend said:


> I have always been intrigued with Jean Richard watches, Aquascope is a great looking piece. How is the quality build?


have a Terrascope. Build quality is very good


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Are there any code for JR left?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Are there any code for JR left?


doesn't look like it.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Was this at the TJ Maxx in Chelsea yesterday? If so I was there looking at the watches with you; we spoke about this one and the green eco-drive. Glad you picked it up. Enjoy. 


buster71 said:


> TJ Maxx score. Citizen BY0100-51H for $199.99. It says "compare at $250". I don't think so.


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

garf666 said:


> have a Terrascope. Build quality is very good


Looking around and feel that the Terrascope is more affordable. It is a fine looking watch for sure. I think it is more desirable than the Aquascope.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

There are always Ashford JR codes somewhere. You just have to look around.


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Hamilton Men's Timeless Classic Valiant Auto Watch
Model: H39515133
Retail: $695 Special: $349 
Code: AFFVALIANT349
Expires: 5/23 at 11:59 pm

Hamilton Timeless Classic H39515133 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## SpAgetttt (Feb 26, 2016)

Remember all, if you see an item priced at $1000 on sale for $750, you did not "save" $250. You spent $750.
Happy hunting!


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Courtesy of Brad's Deals, this Seiko quartz "dress watch" SUR167 is available for $59.99 with at Ashford with code BDSEIKO59 with free shipping and no tax outside of NY.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

SpAgetttt said:


> Remember all, if you see an item priced at $1000 on sale for $750, you did not "save" $250. You spent $750.
> Happy hunting!


Get out of here with that kind of talk.


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

SpAgetttt said:


> Remember all, if you see an item priced at $1000 on sale for $750, you did not "save" $250. You spent $750.
> Happy hunting!


No no no, you're absolutely wrong. My wife has saved thousands of dollars buying shoes and purses.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

But wait....call in the next 10 minutes and we will double your order ( just pay separate shipping and handling!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> But wait....call in the next 10 minutes and we will double your order ( just pay separate shipping and handling!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IN FOR 20 :-!

Oh crap I missed the 10 minute deadline... o|


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Here's a Heads Up for anyone traveling. I stopped into the Rolex boutique in Jerusalem tonight. Specifically the Rolex boutique in Mamilla Mall. Tudor Black Bays on bracelets were 11900 NIS, or 11111 NIS without tax for tourists. That comes out to $2873 using today's exchange rate, for a brand new Black Bay from an AD. That is cheaper than gray market in the US for all but the red bezel. I damn near bought one, but I'm really holding out for the bronze with the in house movement. 

MrsDonkeys even gave me the green light. I'm actually impressed by my own restraint.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

One of those Air Blue specials from Joma. Thanks to whichever smart shopper posted the deal.

The strap is pretty stiff, so I put it on a nice, soft NATO from Gunny.

Not bad for $150. A black DW with white font would have made it even better, IMHO.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

FYI - can do much better at ADs in the US (without tax shipping across state lines) with the full warranty.



RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's a Heads Up for anyone traveling. I stopped into the Rolex boutique in Jerusalem tonight. Specifically the Rolex boutique in Mamilla Mall. Tudor Black Bays on bracelets were 11900 NIS, or 11111 NIS without tax for tourists. That comes out to $2873 using today's exchange rate, for a brand new Black Bay from an AD. That is cheaper than gray market in the US for all but the red bezel. I damn near bought one, but I'm really holding out for the bronze with the in house movement.
> 
> MrsDonkeys even gave me the green light. I'm actually impressed by my own restraint.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> FYI - can do much better at ADs in the US (without tax shipping across state lines) with the full warranty.


So you're telling me AD's in the US are undercutting gray market sellers?

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> So you're telling me AD's in the US are undercutting gray market sellers?
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Personal experience from a few months ago when I got mine on bracelet. I got better pricing from at least 3 ADs, with the final price I paid being significantly less than the price that was quoted to you. Not all ADs offered discounts though, but I called about 20 across the US until I got the price I wanted.

I also could have got a better price from a European AD I was talking to at the time, but opted to buy from the US instead.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

With all due respect (and by no means am I singling Gazza out), but why is everyone so "secretive" about who their ADs are that they're getting these great deals from and subsequently, what these great prices are that they're getting? All I've been reading lately is "there's better pricing from ADs" and that the "price I paid is better than what you're showing us here from the so and so GM site". Please do share!!!! Thanks!



Gazza74 said:


> Personal experience from a few months ago when I got mine on bracelet. I got better pricing from at least 3 ADs, with the final price I paid being significantly less than the price that was quoted to you. Not all ADs offered discounts though, but I called about 20 across the US until I got the price I wanted.
> 
> I also could have got a better price from a European AD I was talking to at the time, but opted to buy from the US instead.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

victo66 said:


> Was this at the TJ Maxx in Chelsea yesterday? If so I was there looking at the watches with you; we spoke about this one and the green eco-drive. Glad you picked it up. Enjoy.


Nope, was out on LI in Commack. I did briefly chat with another shopper who was impressed with the look and value of the watch.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> With all due respect (and by no means am I singling Gazza out), but why is everyone so "secretive" about who their ADs are that they're getting these great deals from and subsequently, what these great prices are that they're getting? All I've been reading lately is "there's better pricing from ADs" and that the "price I paid is better than what you're showing us here from the so and so GM site". Please do share!!!! Thanks!


I know regarding Omega, it's against their contract to give a discount or a discount above a certain % (now; before, I don't know) and posting which ADs do it publicly can cause the AD to lose its deal to be an AD. Might be why?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> With all due respect (and by no means am I singling Gazza out), but why is everyone so "secretive" about who their ADs are that they're getting these great deals from and subsequently, what these great prices are that they're getting? All I've been reading lately is "there's better pricing from ADs" and that the "price I paid is better than what you're showing us here from the so and so GM site". Please do share!!!! Thanks!


Speaking personally, I've shared the AD (and the others who offered me a good price) with people who have PMed me.

The AD I bought from asked me not to share the price (presumably Rolex/Tudor disapproves of big discounts), and as I would like to maintain my relationship with that AD in good standing, I am obliging. I've given enough hints on related threads to indicate what I'd consider a good price to be, however everyone should keep in mind that ADs have different motivations at different times, and may or may not be willing to discount the same watch to the same extent.

My last comment is that my negotiation skills may be better or worse than the next person's, so I advise calling as many ADs as you can, and start negotiations with those that seem willing to go down. I personally threw out some absurd numbers and worked from there.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The "ah ha" moment (as light bulb illuminates over my head, LOL)....both of your logic makes perfect sense to me now! Thanks for the clarity!



Disneydave said:


> I know regarding Omega, it's against their contract to give a discount or a discount above a certain % (now; before, I don't know) and posting which ADs do it publicly can cause the AD to lose its deal to be an AD. Might be why?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk





Gazza74 said:


> Speaking personally, I've shared the AD (and the others who offered me a good price) with people who have PMed me.
> 
> The AD I bought from asked me not to share the price (presumably Rolex/Tudor disapproves of big discounts), and as I would like to maintain my relationship with that AD in good standing, I am obliging. I've given enough hints on related threads to indicate what I'd consider a good price to be, however everyone should keep in mind that ADs have different motivations at different times, and may or may not be willing to discount the same watch to the same extent.
> 
> My last comment is that my negotiation skills may be better or worse than the next person's, so I advise calling as many ADs as you can, and start negotiations with those that seem willing to go down. I personally threw out some absurd numbers and worked from there.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have dealers who value me as a repeat customer and who extend me deals that they can't just hand out to the masses. Think about it for a minute. It's kind of like bulk pricing.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's a Heads Up for anyone traveling. I stopped into the Rolex boutique in Jerusalem tonight. Specifically the Rolex boutique in Mamilla Mall. Tudor Black Bays on bracelets were 11900 NIS, or 11111 NIS without tax for tourists. That comes out to $2873 using today's exchange rate, for a brand new Black Bay from an AD. That is cheaper than gray market in the US for all but the red bezel. I damn near bought one, but I'm really holding out for the bronze with the in house movement.
> 
> MrsDonkeys even gave me the green light. I'm actually impressed by my own restraint.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Something about shopping with the wife on a trip/vacation seem to lift the ban for me as well. Until the purchase somehow improperly declared at custom and subsequently require emptying out with the entire content of my suitcase in front of everybody. Yeah this happened to me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is pretty cool looking if you happen to be a Manchester fan. $362.60.

Bulova AccuSwiss Treble Manchester United Automatic Men's Watch 63B189


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> This is pretty cool looking if you happen to be a Manchester fan. $362.60.
> 
> Bulova AccuSwiss Treble Manchester United Automatic Men's Watch 63B189


MU in blue? At first glance I thought it's for ManCity..


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This is pretty cool looking if you happen to be a Manchester fan. $362.60.
> 
> Bulova AccuSwiss Treble Manchester United Automatic Men's Watch 63B189


Be aware - great watch, but it is not serviceable at non AD - it has original crews on caseback and on the strap fittings. Bought it for my friend here in Russia. 
We can't find screwdriver anywhere - as a result, We can't change the strap.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is the Oris small second again for $999 before all promo codes :










Oris 1743767341570782601PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Stainless Steel Grey Dial SS, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This is pretty cool looking if you happen to be a Manchester fan. $362.60.
> 
> Bulova AccuSwiss Treble Manchester United Automatic Men's Watch 63B189





EA-Sport said:


> MU in blue? At first glance I thought it's for ManCity..


Yeah this watch is awesome. I have it in the red and black (player issue) and it's a fantastic piece. It actually comes in three colors, red/black, blue/black and white. It's part of a collection Bulova released for MUFC. I have a post about it in the Bulova thread if your interested.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Be aware - great watch, but it is not serviceable at non AD - it has original crews on caseback and on the strap fittings. Bought it for my friend here in Russia.
> We can't find screwdriver anywhere - as a result, We can't change the strap.


You _might_ have some success with a two pin spanner bit with the appropriate hole spacing. If you haven't already tried...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.jomadeals.com has Tissot automatic Chrono for 399 before any coupons and or cash back









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Remembered that I had some confirmed cash from befrugal. Requested it now and I cant wait to see if this rewards me with $160. This thread has gone from draining my watch fund to now enriching it. 

Naturally, I already applied man maths and bought an auto Prospex with this money that I dont have or know if I'll ever actually get.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques triple date quartz chronograph back at Jomashop for $449:

Silver Dial
Grey Dial 
Black Dial


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

eljay said:


> Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques triple date quartz chronograph back at Jomashop for $449:
> 
> Silver Dial
> Grey Dial
> ...


trace wow and watchery 349-399 are common prices


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Fantastic deal for a ETA 7750



Sabadabadoo said:


> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day has Tissot automatic Chrono for 399 before any coupons and or cash back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

JacksonExports said:


> Fantastic deal for a ETA 7750


... except it's not? It's the ETA C01.211 which is largely unserviceable and uses plastic components.

But while it lasts, it's a perfectly decent little chrono movement.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> trace wow and watchery 349-399 are common prices


Oh I see... I'm sure I remember them coming up in this thread not too long ago but I couldn't remember the prices and I didn't feel up to a battle with the search tool.

_However_, WOW and Watchery don't have these particular models listed, so they might be out.


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> No reason, but we probably need to pick one or the other as I believe they may be mutually exclusive...


You two are American heroes. Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

How does it feel to be an American hero, BlackrazorNZ?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This is pretty cool looking if you happen to be a Manchester fan. $362.60.
> 
> Bulova AccuSwiss Treble Manchester United Automatic Men's Watch 63B189


Damn this thread!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So you buy a Man U watch in Man City colors just to eff with people, right?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches is having a sale on their Red Line watches. All quartz chronos, but I got one in the big sale they had earlier this year and was really surprised at the solid build quality.

So these would be $59.50 after 'REDLINE10' coupon code and 15% Giving Assistant rebate (15% because it's one of their home brands).

Red Line Racing Watches - New Collecitons

Some of them don't even have that annoying red crown!

I like this one. The dial textures are nice, and check out the recessed, spinning tenth-second subsecond wheel at about 1:46 here:


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So you buy a Man U watch in Man City colors just to eff with people, right?


as it is not Sky blue it is not City colours
It is however the colours of the kit that Man United wore in 1968 when United became the first English club to win the European Cup. A game my father attended.
I was lucky enough to attend the next time they won it in 1999.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So you buy a Man U watch in Man City colors just to eff with people, right?


Man U's away strip is also occasionally blue


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

A website called Solstice Supply is going out of business and they are having a 70 percent off sale site-wide. Free shipping on orders over $59. There's not a lot of watches left to choose from, but I thought this looked interesting...









It's the Nixon Ultratide watch. Here's the description from the site:

The world's first real-time surf conditions watch-An evolution in time and technology, Nixon's Ultratide Watch is the product of extensive research and development and an exclusive partnership with Surfline that taps the power of Ultratide directly into the Surfline network. Ultratide features wireless Bluetooth technology, to provide you with real time data; tide, wave height, swell direction, wind direction and speed, water and air temperatures, GeoLocating the closest break so you'll never not know.

It is normally $300, but with the sale code it is only $89.98.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't think I saw this posted recently, but Gilt has the Deep Blue Master 1000 on the silicon strap available for $199. Quite the variety of bezel and dial colors, though the straps appear to be black on all except the blue dial blue bezel combo. I have no experience with it myself, but people on the forum seem to be fond of Deep Blue.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> A website called Solstice Supply is going out of business and they are having a 70 percent off sale site-wide. Free shipping on orders over $59. There's not a lot of watches left to choose from, but I thought this looked interesting...
> 
> View attachment 8180706
> 
> ...


I live a block from the ocean and I'm a huge surfcaster and boater... unfortunately this one sold out before I could grab one but thanks for posting it- I didn't know such a watch existed!


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

World of Watches has 20% off for four hours with FRIDAY20. Should be able to get the Eterna Vaughan Big Date down to $1030 with BeFrugal rebate ($1119 without).


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

World of Watches has 20% off until 4pm EST Code: FRIDAY20

Edit: Jammy beat me to it


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> How does it feel to be an American hero, BlackrazorNZ?


Many studies have shown how much Americans suck at geography.

But let me be the first to welcome New Zealand to the USA! ;-)


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

blue2fire said:


> Remembered that I had some confirmed cash from befrugal. Requested it now and I cant wait to see if this rewards me with $160. This thread has gone from draining my watch fund to now enriching it.
> 
> Naturally, I already applied man maths and bought an auto Prospex with this money that I dont have or know if I'll ever actually get.


I have received my first rebate back from Befrugal via PayPal . It was very smooth and had no problem at all. Big thumbs up!

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jammy said:


> World of Watches has 20% off for four hours with FRIDAY20. Should be able to get the Eterna Vaughan Big Date down to $1030 with BeFrugal rebate ($1119 without).


It's not easy to tell which "select items" qualify but these handsome VSA's do:

Men's Infantry Vintage Mechanical Black Dial Black Leather | World of Watches









*$300*

Men's ChronoPro Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches









*$544*

And my favorite Bulova hits an all-time low at $88 -- from an AD!

Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That 'FRIDAY20' coupon at World of Watches puts the Raymond Weil Maestro auto chrono at $640 -- and the 10% Giving Assistant rebate would take it to *$576*. Pretty darned good for a modified ETA chrono movement and sapphire crystal.

Men's Maestro Automatic Chrono Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches

Hodinkee showed off how purdy this watch is with their photos accompanying this positive review:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/i...-chronograph-for-under-3000-live-pics-pricing


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jammy said:


> World of Watches has 20% off for four hours with FRIDAY20. Should be able to get the Eterna Vaughan Big Date down to $1030 with BeFrugal rebate ($1119 without).


I'm not quite sure what I just ordered, but it seemed like a good deal. Stupid sales.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Or how 'bout that VSA chrono I mentioned a few pages back?

*$489.60* with 'FRIDAY20' coupon code and Giving Assistant rebate. For sapphire crystal and Valjoux 7750 movement.

Men's ChronoPro Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Or how 'bout that VSA chrono I mentioned a few pages back?
> 
> *$489.60* with 'FRIDAY20' coupon code and Giving Assistant rebate. For sapphire crystal and Valjoux 7750 movement.
> 
> Men's ChronoPro Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches


Screaming deal on a 7750. It appears to have 21mm lugs though eh?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

That Bulova is tempting at $88.. plus maybe some rebates..i might try Mainstreet Shares for the first time.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Or....how's 'bout the Porsche Design Flat 6 (which I believe is made by Eterna and has a "modified" ETA 2892-2) for $535.99 after FRIDAY20 (and before any cash back sites)? Men's Flat 6 Auto Grey Rubber & Dial Black Ion Plated Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Revue Thommen Airspeed XL - $674 via gemnation + 7% cashback via befrugal 
Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge Classic Mens Watch Model: 16051.6537


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

> And my favorite Bulova hits an all-time low at $88 -- from an AD!


I've had my eye on this one for a while. At this price I simply cannot resist! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

coopc said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while. At this price I simply cannot resist! Thanks for pointing it out.


Resistance is futile!


----------



## leaurend (May 8, 2012)

eljay said:


> Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques triple date quartz chronograph back at Jomashop for $449:
> 
> Silver Dial
> Grey Dial
> ...


Nice looking watch, good deal.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

coopc said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while. At this price I simply cannot resist! Thanks for pointing it out.


I paid about $20 more for mine and have absolutely no regrets.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I paid about $20 more for mine and have absolutely no regrets.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 8183514


I ordered one too. After MUCH hassle with their website wanting to mail it to my Canadian billing address, I phoned them and maybe got it straight. My rebate site was lost in the shuffle, but no biggie on a small purchase like this! $95 U.S. after $7 in tax  I think I just started my xmas shopping!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

30 more minutes.

$88 w/code FRIDAY20

Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I am proud of myself for withstanding the WoW sale.

On to consolidation!

P.S. OK, I did buy this the other day, but it was $9.99 delivered. Something funky for summer, that I can wear with a yellow polo shirt of mine.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Pure speculation but I doubt the Eterna Vaughan will get much cheaper than the WOW price with 20% off and befrugal cashback before they sell out and start getting hard to find. They don't come up for sale used very often. I ended up buying one a couple weeks ago despite worrying about whether it will turn out to be an abandoned movement. It really is a beautiful watch. Equal to a lot of very expensive dress watches in my opinion. If you have been on the fence, buy it.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

wittyphrase said:


> I don't think I saw this posted recently, but Gilt has the Deep Blue Master 1000 on the silicon strap available for $199. Quite the variety of bezel and dial colors, though the straps appear to be black on all except the blue dial blue bezel combo. I have no experience with it myself, but people on the forum seem to be fond of Deep Blue.


Well THAT figures...I just ordered (already shipped) two from EVine for $90 more, each...GRRRRRRR


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought the promo code used had to be on befrugal's site to qualify for the cashback, no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> 30 more minutes.
> 
> $88 w/code FRIDAY20
> 
> Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | World of Watches


They weren't kidding. I added to card before 2, and then tried to check out, but the code expired. :-(. I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I fought that great Bulova deal and lived to fight again. Actually a bit proud of myself. |>


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Well THAT figures...I just ordered (already shipped) two from EVine for $90 more, each...GRRRRRRR


Wow. You could have almost bought a third one with the price difference! Had you thought of that?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> I live a block from the ocean and I'm a huge surfcaster and boater... unfortunately this one sold out before I could grab one but thanks for posting it- I didn't know such a watch existed!


I promise it wasn't me. I had one in my cart trying to justify it on the price, but I have absolutely no need for a watch like that. Especially since I've just bought three other watches (all while trying to "consolidate" my collection).


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Wow. You could have almost bought a third one with the price difference! Had you thought of that?


Yes...don't remind me!!!

Might as well snag another...a yellow one since I don't have that color yet.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Yes...don't remind me!!!
> 
> Might as well snag another...a yellow one since I don't have that color yet.


If you can afford it, buy the ones you're interested in, and do an immediate return upon arrival of the ones already ordered.

I've certainly done that before.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

mplsabdulllah said:


> I fought that great Bulova deal and lived to fight again. Actually a bit proud of myself. |>


I did too, but then ended up ordering a Bulova Moon Chronograph from a Canadian AD. No self control here!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That 'FRIDAY20' coupon at World of Watches puts the Raymond Weil Maestro auto chrono at $640 -- and the 10% Giving Assistant rebate would take it to *$576*. Pretty darned good for a modified ETA chrono movement and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Men's Maestro Automatic Chrono Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches
> 
> ...


What a beaut! I'm almost grateful it lacks a date window,, otherwise I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Damn missed the Bulova deal. I'll keep a look out for another one. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone have a coupon for Holbens fine watch bands?


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

If you just refuse acceptance of the package upon delivery they are legally required to refund you and you then don't have to go through the return process or return shipping


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Many studies have shown how much Americans suck at geography.
> 
> But let me be the first to welcome New Zealand to the USA! ;-)


Was New Zealand given statehood before or after Wisconsin? I googled when they were admitted to the union but I don't see it.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Was New Zealand given statehood before or after Wisconsin? I googled when they were admitted to the union but I don't see it.


We got in first, it's Australia's seventh state.

Or are we the West Island? It's all terribly confusing.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> We got in first, it's Australia's seventh state.
> 
> Or are we the West Island? It's all terribly confusing.


It's still an active article in Australia's constitution that if NZ ever wants to become a federal state of Australia, you have to let us.

No fear of that though!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> If you just refuse acceptance of the package upon delivery they are legally required to refund you and you then don't have to go through the return process or return shipping


Unless you are buying through Ebay. Never refuse delivery from an Ebay seller. You lose all buyer protections.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Unless you are buying through Ebay. Never refuse delivery from an Ebay seller. You lose all buyer protections.


No reason to refuse delivery from an eBay seller: eBay now takes the buyer's side 100% of the time AND the seller will pay the return shipping!!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I'm not quite sure what I just ordered, but it seemed like a good deal. Stupid sales.


I got an order cancellation notice saying that the item is out of stock, but it is still in stock on their site now. I'm calling shenanigans!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am proud of myself for withstanding the WoW sale.
> 
> On to consolidation!
> 
> ...


For a sec I thought it was the infamous kk-907


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> No reason to refuse delivery from an eBay seller: eBay now takes the buyer's side 100% of the time AND the seller will pay the return shipping!!!


Someone bought an item from me on Ebay and refused delivery. Now they don't have a leg to stand on.

"Generally, the buyer is responsible for accepting the item when it arrives. If the buyer refuses delivery, their claim is not eligible for the eBay Money Back Guarantee."


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

I was referring to a legit "brick and motor" business not eBay... I didn't know he initially ordered through eBay.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$72 is not bad. Only issue for me is its 49mm
HORIZON CHRONOGRAPH


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I got an order cancellation notice saying that the item is out of stock, but it is still in stock on their site now. I'm calling shenanigans!


These places are notorious for this. It has happened to me twice this year alone on Joma. Ineed one instance they didn't return the money on my card for almost a week.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> I live a block from the ocean and I'm a huge surfcaster and boater... unfortunately this one sold out before I could grab one but thanks for posting it- I didn't know such a watch existed!


I looked at it for the same reasons, fishing and boating, but it's fed by a bluetooth signal from your phone that originates with the Surfline network, which gives surfing conditions in specific areas. For me it would not help in LI Sound.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I ordered one too. After MUCH hassle with their website wanting to mail it to my Canadian billing address, I phoned them and maybe got it straight. My rebate site was lost in the shuffle, but no biggie on a small purchase like this! $95 U.S. after $7 in tax  I think I just started my xmas shopping![/QUOTE

Wow..my Bulova just shipped....it's been 5 hours. I want mine delivered by drone in 5 minutes or less! b-)


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

As you may know Sports Authority is going out of business. Probably the beginning of a long line of clearance sales. Today they had a "flash" four hour sale online, including watches, 25% off your entire order with free shipping.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I am proud of myself for withstanding the WoW sale.
> 
> On to consolidation!
> 
> ...


Kind of reminds me of this...


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> I paid about $20 more for mine and have absolutely no regrets.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 8183514


Hey Barry where did you pick up that strap? That's not oem right?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> Damn missed the Bulova deal. I'll keep a look out for another one.


It's still only a few dollars more at $100 with code SPRING10 -- and Befrugal will give you 8% back.

Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> Hey Barry where did you pick up that strap? That's not oem right?


Right, it's the brown Bomber Jacket Leather strap from Strapped for Time. Credit to member *tissotguy* for that great combo.

https://strappedfortime.com/shop/bomber-jacket-leather-watch-band-2/

Code WATCHFREEKS10 will get you 10% off.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Princeton Watches has all Fortis models at 50% off, I'm assuming because Watchbuys is now the sole US distributor:

Fortis Watches at Princeton Watches


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> Princeton Watches has all Fortis models at 50% off, I'm assuming because Watchbuys is now the sole US distributor:
> 
> Fortis Watches at Princeton Watches


Fortis is also currently 54-64% off on Jomashop.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Slipped back to lurking lately but thought I'd see if any of my fellow deal seekers are in Amman? I'm here for two weeks and would be excited to take something new home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

So I got my Air Blue Bravo from the deal posted in this thread. (Thanks) my initial impressions are kind of blah...... The lume is not good. It looks nothing like the photos on the website or after charging it under a super bright LED flashlight. I love the clean look of the white dial and the movement is beautiful. It hasn't lost a second in 24 hours. I also got a sliicone strap which I can't for the life of me install on this watch. I struggled for 30 minutes this morning trying to install it (and ultimately failed) and the OEM bracelet which is not very comfortable. IDK how long I'll be keeping this one around. I had high hopes for this watch with all the love that Deep Blue gets around here.

**Update*
*
The bracelet is super comfortable. I've been wearing it for 36 hours and don't want to take it off. The 44mm size is perfect on my 7.5" wrist and the clean, legible and uncluttered dial really speaks to me. The accuracy is quite good as well. (-5 seconds per day). The only knock or disappointment would be the weak lume. Apparently the white dial model is the only one with bad lume due to the black lume paint used (Air Blue told me this) on the face. All in all I am very happy with this watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> Fortis is also currently 54-64% off on Jomashop.


Fortis is also on sale at Touch of Modern.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Fortis is also on sale at Touch of Modern.


Prices are horrible.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Fortis is also on sale at Touch of Modern.


[strike]I probably don't know what I'm doing but I searched ToM and all the Fortises come up "sale ended"?[/strike]

Edit: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/fortis-1f4e31d6-073f-4588-8ef4-9e900bba45d7

I did find a vibrator with a light and a camera in the tip though. So that's something.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Most of the Touch of Modern "sales" aren't really great discounts. In fact I've been pretty disappointed with what they've had to offer lately. It's the same overpriced Rolex selection that they can't get rid of.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Black5 said:


> Kind of reminds me of this...





WorthTheWrist said:


> I am proud of myself for withstanding the WoW sale.
> 
> On to consolidation!
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough, I noticed this watch this morning that has a similar design. GearBest has the Bewell 2539 Sandalwood Japanese Quartz Men's Watch (brown) on sale for *$28* with free shipping. Giving Assistant is currently offering 7.5% at GearBest. Doesn't look half bad imo.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Most of the Touch of Modern "sales" aren't really great discounts. In fact I've been pretty disappointed with what they've had to offer lately. It's the same overpriced Rolex selection that they can't get rid of.


Some of the prices aren't great, but I don't see any better price for the Tycoon at $1299.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Interestingly enough, I noticed this watch this morning that has a similar design. GearBest has the Bewell 2539 *Sandalwood* Japanese Quartz Men's Watch (brown) on sale for *$28* with free shipping. Giving Assistant is currently offering 7.5% at GearBest. Doesn't look half bad imo.
> View attachment 8191034


Should smell pleasant too!


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

*Seiko Presage SSA-series watches on 'Masswatch' for $229.99 after 6 sold.*

Guest link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-presage-ssa-watch?mode=guest_open

*SSA267J1 white dial - 19 units
SSA269 blue dial - 5 units
SSA271J1 Black dial - 20 units*

White is significantly cheaper then Amazon ($394.99) and $54 cheaper than SkyWatches, the blue is not listed on Amazon but saving $45 on SKywatches, and the Black dial is about $30 cheaper than Amazon prices. For the drop, I suggest go the White as the pick of the bunch. Best savings and the best looking model.

Seiko 4R39A movement, so 21.6Kbph, hacking & handwinding plus 24hr subdial! Also it is advertised as a sapphire crystal but I am not 100% on that, and a display caseback (believed Hardlex) with gold IP rotor.

100m WR, 42x13mm case, 20mm lugs with 49mm L2L.

I think this is one of the better deals that has come up in recent times. Seriously considering jumping on this myself, only thing holding me back is that I don't believe the subdial on this is independent (so no GMT function).


----------



## jdt4 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bulova 96B230 Military UHF at the Watchery, on sale for $109.99. Cheapest I've seen it before has been $170

Link: Bulova 96B230 Watches,Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Classic Bulova Quartz Watches


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

jdt4 said:


> Bulova 96B230 Military UHF at the Watchery, on sale for $109.99. Cheapest I've seen it before has been $170
> 
> Link: Bulova 96B230 Watches,Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Classic Bulova Quartz Watches


It was $87 just yesterday.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomadeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic watch.

COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance. $549

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal









Love that crown!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jdt4 said:


> Bulova 96B230 Military UHF at the Watchery, on sale for $109.99. Cheapest I've seen it before has been $170
> 
> Link: Bulova 96B230 Watches,Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Classic Bulova Quartz Watches


Code SPRINGLUX10 brings it to $100.

10% Befrugal rebate makes it $2 better than the WoW deal posted a couple of pages back.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jdt4 said:


> Bulova 96B230 Military UHF at the Watchery, on sale for $109.99. Cheapest I've seen it before has been $170
> 
> Link: Bulova 96B230 Watches,Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Classic Bulova Quartz Watches











FYI - on sites (other than Amazon) that have the right click feature disabled, hit CTRL+U and then do a quick search of .jpg and you'll find the link to the photo very easily.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic watch.
> 
> COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance. $549
> 
> ...


It is nice, for me it hits the queues in terms of case and dial design but there will be strap interchangeability problems in the future


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Something about shopping with the wife on a trip/vacation seem to lift the ban for me as well. Until the purchase somehow improperly declared at custom and subsequently require emptying out with the entire content of my suitcase in front of everybody. Yeah this happened to me.


My fortitude might have paid off. I'm going to look at a pre-owned JLC Master Control Geographic this week. We'll see if this pans out. The price is a little too good right now, so I have my concerns.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic watch.
> 
> COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance. $549
> 
> ...


That looks like a great deal. Here is a short video from Mido. FYI, it is pronounced Meedo.





Here is another video of the same watch with a different color dial.


----------



## 801_Bri (Feb 13, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

801_Bri 







Member
Join Date Feb 2013
Posts 1



801_Bri said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best first post I've seen in a while!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A full moon update on the wonderful DS-8 Chrono deal from a couple weeks ago. (Thanks once again to *WorthTheWrist*)

The moon phase was just a tad ahead -- too much for my OCD -- so I reset it today at exactly 1714 EDT. The procedure was quite easy with one drawback: the moonphase correction mode hacks the movement as it is also the time setting mode. Of note, in the nine days since I initially received and set it, the watch had not gained or lost a second.

Still a steal at Joma for $459.99 with code GOOGLE10 along with the silver dial version.

Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501608100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop























A grey, cloudy day here so it's the only full moon I'll see tonight!


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Houls said:


> So I got my Air Blue Bravo from the deal posted in this thread. (Thanks) my initial impressions are kind of blah...... The lume is not good. It looks nothing like the photos on the website or after charging it under a super bright LED flashlight. I love the clean look of the white dial and the movement is beautiful. It hasn't lost a second in 24 hours. I also got a sliicone strap which I can't for the life of me install on this watch. I struggled for 30 minutes this morning trying to install it (and ultimately failed) and the OEM bracelet which is not very comfortable. IDK how long I'll be keeping this one around. I had high hopes for this watch with all the love that Deep Blue gets around here.


Is it a full lume dial? Or only the number? The picture on the site must be the black dial I suppose. I wanted to buy one with the white dial... i'm not sure now with that info!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Maxmoro said:


> Is it a full lume dial? Or only the number? The picture on the site must be the black dial I suppose. I wanted to buy one with the white dial... i'm not sure now with that info!


It's the numbers and hash marks. I have to say though lume aside I've been wearing it all day on a black nato and really dig it. I'm keeping it. I love the clean look and the movement is excellent.


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Code SPRINGLUX10 brings it to $100.
> 
> 10% Befrugal rebate makes it $2 better than the WoW deal posted a couple of pages back.


If anyone is interested in REFURBISHED. Groupon has 50% off (max. $40.00) with code FLASH50. Code expires at 11:59 PT. I had this watch in my cart at $71.91 after taxes but decided if/when I buy this watch I will go ahead and spend a little extra for new.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bulova-mens-military-analog-strap-watch-factory-refurbished

Yes, I stole Ticonderoga's pic, it was right there and I didn't have to do a search.

Edited to add code and expiration.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Some of the prices aren't great, but I don't see any better price for the Tycoon at $1299.


I quite like that but I don't know whether that's just because it's a Fortis or if it really is because of the design. :think:


----------



## 801_Bri (Feb 13, 2013)

Haha sorry long time watcher and been wanting to be more active and then go and leave my phone unlocked with a kid in the house , great first impression 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

eljay said:


> [strike]
> I did find a vibrator with a light and a camera in the tip though. So that's something.


You bastard.... You made me spit red wine all over my laptop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ita


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-D...h-AT8020-03L-/171686542371?nav=DEALS&_bdg=902








Cheapest yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-D...h-AT8020-03L-/171686542371?nav=DEALS&_bdg=902
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch on a bracelet will be my next purchase. It was listed for $279 last week but I missed it.


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic watch.
> 
> COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance. $549
> 
> ...


Price already back up to $850. I was too slow


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has SeaPro automatic dive watches for $219.99.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BBunter said:


> Price already back up to $850. I was too slow


FYI: All JomaDeals are 24 hours only, expiring at midnight EST.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic watch.
> 
> COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance. $549
> 
> ...


Between this, the Bulova Curv, and a few other watches, I have some decisions to make for next year. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Refurbished Bulova 96B230 military 3 hand watch.

This watch is being sold by an eBay seller for $98.99

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B230 Military Black Dial Brown Leather Watch | eBay

It is a Bulova Factory Refurb

I just got mine from this seller last Thursday and it looked like it was brand new just bought from a store.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Pretty good price on the Victorinox Maverick chrono.....$139

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Men&apos;s Watch 241441 | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

journeyforce said:


> Refurbished Bulova 96B230 military 3 hand watch.
> 
> This watch is being sold by an eBay seller for $98.99
> 
> ...


I hate to be repetitive but, since this thread can move too fast for many to keep up, this watch can be had brand new for $1 more with code SPRINGLUX10 -- and qualify for 10% cash back from Befrugal.

Bulova 96B230 Watches,Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial, Classic Bulova Quartz Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This may be a decent dive watch for the money -- under $50 delivered to the U.S., sapphire crystal, automatic, nice dial/bezel color combos and -- allegedly -- 100m water resistance.

But more importantly, haven't all of us, somewhere deep inside, secretly longed to be a Sparkle Star?

You want to put 'dh gate' without the space in the missing part of the URL.

http://www........com/product/hot-t...tomatic/246173807.html#s1-2-1b;srp|2384857261

EDIT: You'll have to decide how you feel that there are no less than four lies printed below the hands.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Nice..


----------



## huyghe27 (Jul 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This may be a decent dive watch for the money -- under $50 delivered to the U.S., sapphire crystal, automatic, nice dial/bezel color combos and -- allegedly -- 100m water resistance.
> 
> But more importantly, haven't all of us, somewhere deep inside, secretly longed to be a Sparkle Star?
> 
> ...


It says Swiss Made on it, so I doubt the water resistance, the sapphire crystal, even the automatic.........
looks good for the price but as fake as a Shinola.......


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This may be a decent dive watch for the money -- under $50 delivered to the U.S., sapphire crystal, automatic, nice dial/bezel color combos and -- allegedly -- 100m water resistance.
> 
> But more importantly, haven't all of us, somewhere deep inside, secretly longed to be a Sparkle Star?
> 
> ...


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> View attachment 8207602


Is there a remote chance this won't completely fall apart after a few wears? I have to say, I'm somewhat interested. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Is there a remote chance this won't completely fall apart after a few wears? I have to say, I'm somewhat interested.


You be our canary in the coal mine.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting ... a person who has these for sale on eBay says they have a sapphire crystal; the DH site says Hardlex.

Sparkle Star!!!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Interesting ... a person who has these for sale on eBay says they have a sapphire crystal; the DH site says Hardlex.
> 
> Sparkle Star!!!


There are some Amazon and Reddit reviews that are quite divided. People either love it or hate it. Apart from QC being zero on these, it seems like if you get a good one they might be ok.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Except for it says Sparkle Star on the dial!! If you are a teenage girl then yes, if you get a good one they might be ok.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> Except for it says Sparkle Star on the dial!! If you are a teenage girl then yes, if you get a good one they might be ok.


Lol fair enough. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Except for it says Sparkle Star on the dial!! If you are a teenage girl then yes, if you get a good one they might be ok.


Lol was thinking the same. I think someone needs to pay me to be seen wearing this.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

maxixix said:


> Lol was thinking the same. I think someone needs to pay me to be seen wearing this.


Apparently they are going to bring out a smaller version called the "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star"


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This may be a decent dive watch for the money -- under $50 delivered to the U.S., sapphire crystal, automatic, nice dial/bezel color combos and -- allegedly -- 100m water resistance.
> 
> View attachment 8206514


Ahem...

there are a lot of "knock-off" watches out there (Parnis comes to mind) that claim this or that but when they have GMT on the dial, they at least have a GMT hand.

just say'in...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Ahem...
> 
> there are a lot of "knock-off" watches out there (Parnis comes to mind) that claim this or that but when they have GMT on the dial, they at least have a GMT hand.
> 
> just say'in...


It has a second time zone bezel. I'm not sure whether that is enough to qualify as a GMT watch or not.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It has a second time zone bezel. I'm not sure whether that is enough to qualify as a GMT watch or not.


You mean I can make _*any*_ of my watches a GMT just by ordering a $14.95 ebay bezel?

How much will it cost to make it a GMT Master?


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It has a second time zone bezel. I'm not sure whether that is enough to qualify as a GMT watch or not.


And that's something that triggers my OCD, lol. A 24h bezel and no GMT hand! How in the world can that make any sense?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Not sure how much of a deal this is, but Brooks Brothers has this watch from their Black Fleece line for 70% off. Japanese automatic movement. It's not bad looking. $300

http://www.brooksbrothers.com/Grey-...=GREY&contentpos=90&cgid=men-accessories-sale










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Overstock has liquidation sales on several Stuhrling Original watches. One in particular: The Tuskegee Flier pilot watch at $89.99. A great inexpensive watch with a hacking movement (something you can't get with a Seiko 5) and nice lume. Looks especially nice with a mesh.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ebay: Bulova Precisionist 96B131 $129.99. Beautiful watch, alas quartz. But high accuracy quartz.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> You mean I can make _*any*_ of my watches a GMT just by ordering a $14.95 ebay bezel?
> 
> How much will it cost to make it a GMT Master?


Clearly your star is not sparkling when it comes to this watch.


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

AlexCristiano said:


> And that's something that triggers my OCD, lol. A 24h bezel and no GMT hand! How in the world can that make any sense?


You don't have to have OCD to be bothered by that, you just have to have thought for a second about why adding a 24-hr bezel to a watch that only has a 12-hr hand isn't... useful.

Or, for another example, why anyone would put an elaborate crown guard developed for your historical line of military dive watches... on a watch with 3atm water resistance.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

fuzzysquid said:


> Or, for another example, why anyone would put an elaborate crown guard developed for your historical line of military dive watches... on a watch with 3atm water resistance.


Ooh, snap, Panerai Duo fans.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> You don't have to have OCD to be bothered by that, you just have to have thought for a second about why adding a 24-hr bezel to a watch that only has a 12-hr hand isn't... useful.


Maybe you didn't read the dial, it _*is*_ a GMT after all!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WatchStation has a 30% off promo code off their already-on-sale watches, 'USA30'

Mostly quartz fashion watch fare, but in automatics they have some Fossils (including those relatively new and expensive Swiss Made's), Michael Kors Jetmaster, etc. Beyond that, some at least good-looking, if not good, quartz chronos.

Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches for Him | WATCH STATION

I have no idea on how nice or bad Michael Kors watches are, but this at least looks good. Under $100 with the coupon code. And under $90 if the 7% off Mr. Rebates rebate works. (Be Frugal offers 5% rebate.)


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

8% ebay bucks today until 9 PM EDT


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

For those of us who have the misfortune of owning Citizen World Perpetual A-T and other watches that need odd 23mm straps or bracelets: Amazon is selling the Exmart 23mm mesh bracelet. Generally designated for Fitbit Blaze smartwatches, the mesh bracelet is nice and comfortable. Even better, it doesn't have a magnet clasp, so you can use the strap with mechanicals or quartz. And it comes with quick release spring bars, making it easier for you to switch out straps and bracelets. Cost is $16.59, so it isn't as cheap as some $7 eBay offerings. But if you have Prime, it will arrive to you with two-day free shipping.

Here's the Exmart mesh on my Citizen World Perpetual A-T. Gives it that Breitling Transocean look.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

OK, this might not be for everyone, but it's hard to turn down any watch for *$4 DELIVERED. That's right $4 USD*.

This Men's Black Dial Sport Wrist Watch drops from $6.99 to $3.99 at Mini In The Box. Plus, "super saver shipping" is free.

*http://www.miniinthebox.com/men-s-w...-sport-quartz-analog-wrist-watch_p889030.html*

Use code *BDPFMITB1 *to avoid the $0.50 small order fee at checkout.

Note: make sure you *un-check the "shipping insurance"* box to avoid a $0.99 fee. There is no sales tax.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but why not try.....anyone have or know of a Christopher Ward coupon/discount code? Wana pick up a C7 Rapide and possibly a C60 Trident


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

OK, another interesting deal on some ULTRA-affordables. This may not be $4/watch but how about buy 1 get 2 free? Oh yeah. I'm sure these are throw-away pieces, but if you have an itch to scratch and want something to crank on this could be for you.

Buy one of these Octavius Men's Healdsburg Watches for $24.99, and *two *free watches will be added to your cart at SuperJeweler.

*SuperJeweler Search Results for BOGO Men's Watches*

Better yet, shipping is free.

Use coupon code *BRADSDEALS* to drop the price further to $21.99. That's $7.33 per watch.

It features a 40mm case and high-density silicone band. Sales tax is not charged in most states.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

City74 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this but why not try.....anyone have or know of a Christopher Ward coupon/discount code? Wana pick up a C7 Rapide and possibly a C60 Trident


I don't think there are any right now, but there are oftentimes 20-50% off sales around father's day, so you might want to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Last one, then beck to work. At least this time it's a SEIKO for $60!

At ASHFORD the SUR167 is on sale for $66 but drops to $60 when you use code *BDSEIKO59*, plus it ships for free. 
*
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/dress/SUR167.pid?nid=sct_SUR167&so=1*









42MM / 6N42 Quartz / With bracelet.

There is also no sales tax (except NY).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ottski44 said:


> Last one, then beck to work.


Work?!? That's not being a team player.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

I've been looking for the Bulova Moon watch reissue on the bracelet for a bit...anyone seen any decent deals? Thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Ottski44 said:


> Last one, then *beck* to work.


Which Beck? This one...





Or this one?





Both are great.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WatchStation has a 30% off promo code off their already-on-sale watches, 'USA30'
> 
> Mostly quartz fashion watch fare, but in automatics they have some Fossils (including those relatively new and expensive Swiss Made's), Michael Kors Jetmaster, etc. Beyond that, some at least good-looking, if not good, quartz chronos.
> 
> ...


There are some absolutely stunning emporio Armani Swiss made automatic watches on this sale for very decent prices.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jessem1133 said:


> I've been looking for the Bulova Moon watch reissue on the bracelet for a bit...anyone seen any decent deals? Thanks guys!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on what you call decent. Deals are all over the place.

If you want US AD, AZ Fine Time.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Araziza said:


> There are some absolutely stunning emporio Armani Swiss made automatic watches on this sale for very decent prices.


Who makes their Swiss line? Fossil ?


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> Who makes their Swiss line? Fossil ?


Yes. Just like Burberry and others


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Jessem1133 said:


> I've been looking for the Bulova Moon watch reissue on the bracelet for a bit...anyone seen any decent deals? Thanks guys!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On eBay for around 420 and up.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

An interesting story of JomaShop customer service (with a possible deal at the end):

When I first learned of the Certina DS-8 Moonphase (have I thanked WorthTheWrist??), I contacted customer service to see if they would match the silver dial's price ($469.99) for the brown dial. Twelve days later -- a week after I received the watch from the JomaDeal -- I received a reply stating that the price was final due to the higher cost of the brown dial version. I politely replied, thanking them for the response and pointed out that the watch was actually now offered at the lower price. 
Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501608100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
I also mentioned that I had happily bought the watch for $449 in the JomaDeal.

Well, today I received another reply apologizing for the watch now being on backorder and offering a promo code *PHONE20* for $20 off my order.

The code does not appear to be customer- or item-specific and seems to work on any order over $350.

Now a little eye candy for those who suffered through this long story for a lousy $20.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Amazon Lightening deal: *Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Grey and Black Dial Ring Watch*.

I can't post the link, I need a greater post count. It's on Amazon's Today's Deals page.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

agrberg said:


> Amazon Lightening deal: *Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Grey and Black Dial Ring Watch*.
> 
> I can't post the link, I need a greater post count. It's on Amazon's Today's Deals page.


Happy to help.

Amazon.com: Bulova Accutron II Snorkel Grey and Black Dial Ring Watch: Bulova: Watches

Thanks for the post and welcome.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> For those of us who have the misfortune of owning Citizen World Perpetual A-T and other watches that need odd 23mm straps or bracelets: Amazon is selling the Exmart 23mm mesh bracelet. Generally designated for Fitbit Blaze smartwatches, the mesh bracelet is nice and comfortable. Even better, it doesn't have a magnet clasp, so you can use the strap with mechanicals or quartz. And it comes with quick release spring bars, making it easier for you to switch out straps and bracelets. Cost is $16.59, so it isn't as cheap as some $7 eBay offerings. But if you have Prime, it will arrive to you with two-day free shipping.


Thanks for that! It's on the way for my Blue Angels AT. It'll be nice to switch up with the blue leather.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Depends on what you call decent. Deals are all over the place.
> 
> If you want US AD, AZ Fine Time.


I see that they've been sold on eBay for just a hair under $400, so that's what I'm keeping my eye out for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT Automatic Watch

$488

Code: "AFFKHAKII488"

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...pilot-gmt-auto/H76755735.pid?source=406555555


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

The ebay seller that sold at 399.99 has pushed up to 409.99 but there is 8% ebay buck for the next 20 minutes . . .

Bulova 96B258 The Bulova Moon Special Edition Apollo 15 262kHz Frequency Watch | eBay










Jessem1133 said:


> I see that they've been sold on eBay for just a hair under $400, so that's what I'm keeping my eye out for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L for 149.99.

Citizen Promaster Professional Diver Dark Blue Dial Men's Watch BN0151-09L - Promaster - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Pilot GMT Automatic Watch
> 
> $488
> 
> ...


I was just looking at these over the weekend. Interesting note: The bezel hash marks are different on Hamilton's site. Compare:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Po


Barry S said:


> Certina DS- 8 Chrono Moon Phase Genuine Brown Leather Men's Quartz Watch C0334501608100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> I also mentioned that I had happily bought the watch for $449 in the JomaDeal.
> 
> Well, today I received another reply apologizing for the watch now being on backorder and offering a promo code *PHONE20* for $20 off my order.
> ...


Can you or anyone else who grabbed one of these please let me know the lug width and thickness. I'm seeing different things on different sites. This watch has been and is still tempting me to break my self imposed "no buying" streak. And my wife saw the pic and likes it so I guess that translates to a green light. Lol


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Po
> Can you or anyone else who grabbed one of these please let me know the lug width and thickness. I'm seeing different things on different sites. This watch has been and is still tempting me to break my self imposed "no buying" streak. And my wife saw the pic and likes it so I guess that translates to a green light. Lol


42mm diameter, ~12.7mm thickness ~51mm lug to lug length and 20mm between the lugs.

*CORRECTION*:
*Strap width is 21mm tapering to 18mm at the buckle (a very nice butterfly deployant.)
*
You'd think this would've clued me in:


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> I was just looking at these over the weekend. Interesting note: The bezel hash marks are different on Hamilton's site. Compare:
> 
> View attachment 8219578


I just got one of these on the braclet from ashford a couple of months ago... This is a really good price, I believe it's lower than it was around Black Friday. Really nice watch. I've only gotten the chance to wear it once but it was a bit of a let down with how shiny the hands/numbers are, it made it slightly difficult to read. If I remember correctly the bezel indicies should be like the picture on the ashford site. Just an FYI the bezel only clicks/locks on the 5 minute intervals.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

this thread is an amazing resource/treasure hunt. I've only recently stumbled into it...Swiss designed watches at micro prices, which is to take nothing away from micros, just levels the playing field a bit. Got a wonderful Jeanrichard for $595 per here, also 2 Edox (Grand Ocean/Hydro-sub). If there's one thing distinguishes--generally--micros from established Swiss makers is dial design with the latter--a matter of I suppose design talent + established subcontractors if not in house. Anyway, very grateful to those who contribute the grunt-work to widen the choice of watches at comparable prices--benefits us all.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Just cleaned out my local TJ Maxx (thanks to all for the tips). Like others, I went to look at the Eco-Drives but spotted a Bulova Chrono for what might be a really good price. Didn't have time to decide so just bought all three.









Would love feedback from folks who know these watches (and their typical sale prices)--I suspect they're more than decent values, but I'm really not familiar with any of them. My very crude impressions so far:








-The Titanium Eco (CA4240-82E) doesn't do much for me. It's overstyled, wears and looks huge (46mm sans crown) on my wrist, and the bracelet feels lightweight (cheap?). Fit and finish are terrific, however, and I've heard nothing but good things about the Eco-Drive movement(s?). Almost certain I'll end up returning this one, but welcome opinions. Paid $199--correction $179).








-The black Eco (BL5259-08E) looks and feels really good. Though only nominally smaller (43mm) it wears much more "right sized" on my wrist, and holy crap is this a lot of watch for the money. Sapphire, chrono, alarm, 200M WR, and a perpetual calendar for $159? I even like the the gunmetal casework. Don't know if I'll be able to part with this one ;-)








-The Bulova (98B245) confuses me immensely. It's chunky, nowhere near as feature rich as the Citizens, and my first impression of the black dial/case against a very warm brown strap was somewhere between "meh" and "no." I was also disappointed to find a non-sweeping seconds hand (bottom subdial), unlike my other Bulova UHF (Precisionist). On the other hand, there is something about this watch (and dial in particular) that is just attractive, and I grow more and more fond of it the longer I look at it. Paid $115, which seems a bit steep for a quartz chrono with mineral crystal and leather strap, but the watch looks and feels far more expensive. I'm on the fence on this one, but leaning (slightly) toward keeping...


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

RE BL5259-08e: it's a mineral crystal not sapphire, $159 is the cheapest you can get that anywhere (a bunch of the tjmaxx I've been in seem to have them now), and the watch is titanium. Excellent value for money. I have the same watch in polished/tan and I'm fighting the urge to get the black


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

City74 said:


> Pretty good price on the Victorinox Maverick chrono.....$139
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Black Double Date Men&apos;s Watch 241441 | eBay


thank you...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Purple Hayz said:


> Just cleaned out my local TJ Maxx (thanks to all for the tips). Like others, I went to look at the Eco-Drives but spotted a Bulova Chrono for what might be really good price. Didn't have time to decide so just bought all three.
> 
> Would love feedback from folks who know these watches (and their typical sale prices)--I suspect they're more than decent values, but I'm really not familiar with any of them. My very crude impressions so far:
> 
> ...


I'd keep the black Ecodrive and return the 2 others. Replace the Bulova 262khz chrono by the Bulova military 262 khz posted a few pages earlier (about 100$).

Sweeping seconds and looks killer on every strap I tried it on so far.

The black Ecodrive has a military/Sinn feel and could look great on a variety of straps.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Seiko SNN241 for USD$60.99 delivered. Unfortunately it won't deliver to Australia, we get bent over down under.
This is the lowest price on Amazon since 2010 according to Camel.









They have some other Seiko watches on special here.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> I was just looking at these over the weekend. Interesting note: The bezel hash marks are different on Hamilton's site. Compare:
> 
> View attachment 8219578


Ashford's aren't as clean, but I don't like missing markers. I like the Ashford one. It's probably just the 2015 model instead of 2016.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> Refurbished Bulova 96B230 military 3 hand watch.
> 
> This watch is being sold by an eBay seller for $98.99
> 
> ...


The watch is now on sale for $95.76. It is a factory refurb but they look new. I am completely anal about issues(hello OCD) and I find no flaws

They have 8 left so if you want one, hop on it


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received this in my inbox a few minutes ago.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

10% off at Island Watch through May 30. 

Too slow.


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

*Citizen AO9000-series Eco-Drive Dress Watches on 'Masswatch' for $109.99 after 6 sold.*

Guest link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-eco-drive-ao-watch?mode=guest_open

*AO9000-096B - White dial, blue hands, black strap
AO9003-08E - Back Dial, metallic hands, tan strap
AO9003-16A - White dial, gold case & hands, black strap

107 total units available.*

Not my own cup of tea, but dual day & date subdials is a nice touch.

Eco-Drive 8635 movement (solar quartz), Domed Mineral crystal, 30m WR, 42x11mm case, 20mm lugs with 48mm L2L. 6 month power reserve.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> View attachment 8221290
> 
> -The Bulova (98B245) confuses me immensely. It's chunky, nowhere near as feature rich as the Citizens, and my first impression of the black dial/case against a very warm brown strap was somewhere between "meh" and "no." I was also disappointed to find a non-sweeping seconds hand (bottom subdial), unlike my other Bulova UHF (Precisionist). On the other hand, there is something about this watch (and dial in particular) and is just attractive, and I grow more and more fond of it the longer I look at it. Paid $115, which seems a bit steep for a quartz chrono with mineral crystal and leather strap, but the watch looks and feels far more expensive. I'm on the fence on this one, but leaning (slightly) toward keeping...


Man if I could find that for $115, I'd be tempted to buy two ;-) I've only seen the non-chrono version for $120, and my closest ones don't have any (been doing some travel so hitting them as I happen to be near a TJMaxx.) I have the tan dial version and paid WAY more (but still less than the $350 these were going for last year. That's actually good for a chrono that's as feature *rich* as these are-- the sub-seconds actually ticks at 2hz instead of 1hz, but it's not the 16hz smooth sweep of some (more expensive) precisionists. The chrono features are smoother sweeping. Although the leather is very good quality, I did end up replacing my strap as well. I think the color would be ideal for a stainless steel case version. The PVD case is a little harder to deal with, but I'd probably put it on a 2-piece canvas.

The Citizens are choice and some of the prices on the perpetual stuff is insane-- less than half market rate on some of these. For the most part they're not 'loser' models either. Some of the "Drive by Eco Drive" have odd sized straps and bright colors which makes them a bit more of a hard sell at regular price, but the stuff you picked up looks very mainstream/wearable. I haven't come across that Ti chrono... and that's probably good for my wallet.

I don't see a loser in the bunch but you decide what works for you. I passed on the black PVD chrono, but since I bought the black Nighthawk Perpetual A-T as my big TJMaxx score, I think that was an easy call. Still trying to find the UHF I really want (black dial 3-hander) at a good price.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Bulova is $340 at World of Watches now, or $288 after Befrugal cashback and rebate.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Straps | BandRBands


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> For those of us who have the misfortune of owning Citizen World Perpetual A-T and other watches that need odd 23mm straps or bracelets: Amazon is selling the Exmart 23mm mesh bracelet. Generally designated for Fitbit Blaze smartwatches, the mesh bracelet is nice and comfortable. Even better, it doesn't have a magnet clasp, so you can use the strap with mechanicals or quartz. And it comes with quick release spring bars, making it easier for you to switch out straps and bracelets. Cost is $16.59, so it isn't as cheap as some $7 eBay offerings. But if you have Prime, it will arrive to you with two-day free shipping.


Wow! Thanks so much for sharing. I just got the Victorinox Infantry #241586 for a great price from Amazon from a deal posted in this thread. Problem is that it comes on a 23mm leather band that is "okay", but I really would have preferred the #241587 watch that comes on a mesh bracelet exactly like this one. Now that I have the watch I have been searching for a bracelet cheaper than the $80 one you can buy from Victorinox. This looks like it will do nicely! I'm ordering one now.


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

AZFineTime is having a 20% off sale using the code REMEMBER.

You can get the Bulova Moonwatch for $520.

Not bad for not having to haggle in store.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pride said:


> AZFineTime is having a 20% off sale using the code REMEMBER.
> 
> You can get the Bulova Moonwatch for $520.
> 
> Not bad for not having to haggle in store.


Is the 20% off of everything that they sell?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Also available on Massdrop
Jack Foster Watch Straps for $36+ shipping.

No experience with these but they look nice for the price.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is the 20% off of everything that they sell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Even if it is, their prices don't seem very good to me.


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Jomashop.com has several Tissot T-Navigator Men's Automatic Watches on sale for the prices listed below you apply promo code GOOGLE10 at checkout. Thanks kunio_c•Tissot T-Navigator Men's Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch (T062.430.17.057.01)◦$295 - $10 w/ promo code GOOGLE10 = $285

•Tissot T-Navigator Men's Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch (T062.430.11.057.00)◦$318 - $10 w/ promo code GOOGLE10 = $308

•Tissot T-Navigator Men's Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch (T062.427.11.057.00)◦$399 - $10 w/ promo code GOOGLE10 = $389

•Tissot T-Navigator Men's Automatic Chronograph Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch (T062.427.17.057.01)◦$399 - $10 w/ promo code GOOGLE10 = $389

•Tissot T-Navigator Men's Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch (T062.430.17.057.00)◦$279.99 - $10 w/ promo code GOOGLE10 = $269.99


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

15% off everything at Touch of Modern including the Fortis sale. Today only.

Drops the SeaPro automatics to $145.99 shipped.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Kirk B said:


> Wow! Thanks so much for sharing. I just got the Victorinox Infantry #241586 for a great price from Amazon from a deal posted in this thread. Problem is that it comes on a 23mm leather band that is "okay", but I really would have preferred the #241587 watch that comes on a mesh bracelet exactly like this one. Now that I have the watch I have been searching for a bracelet cheaper than the $80 one you can buy from Victorinox. This looks like it will do nicely! I'm ordering one now.


You're welcome! And thanks to everyone else for the deals, bargains, and tips.


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

Seiko Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Dress Watch with Two-Tone Band $49.99 with free shipping at Amazon

Amazon

Seiko Men's Stainless Steel Quartz Dress Watch with Two-Tone Band [amazon.com] 
(SUR181)
$49.99


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> RE BL5259-08e: it's a mineral crystal not sapphire, $159 is the cheapest you can get that anywhere (a bunch of the tjmaxx I've been in seem to have them now), and the watch is titanium. Excellent value for money. I have the same watch in polished/tan and I'm fighting the urge to get the black


Thanks for the correction. I saw sapphire stamped on the other Eco and assumed this one had it also. Thanks also for pointing out the Titanium (as in the actual metal) angle. Honestly had no idea it was being used this widely in case construction (for some reason thought it was still some kind of exotic--and thus pricy--element). Accounts for (in a good way) the lightness that these Eco's feel in hand and on wrist--to think I thought the one with the bracelet felt cheap! Any idea how durable these things are? I know there are different grades of Ti, and some are supposedly (much) harder than steel...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Man if I could find that for $115, I'd be tempted to buy two ;-) I've only seen the non-chrono version for $120, and my closest ones don't have any (been doing some travel so hitting them as I happen to be near a TJMaxx.) I have the tan dial version and paid WAY more (but still less than the $350 these were going for last year. That's actually good for a chrono that's as feature *rich* as these are-- the sub-seconds actually ticks at 2hz instead of 1hz, but it's not the 16hz smooth sweep of some (more expensive) precisionists. The chrono features are smoother sweeping. Although the leather is very good quality, I did end up replacing my strap as well. I think the color would be ideal for a stainless steel case version. The PVD case is a little harder to deal with, but I'd probably put it on a 2-piece canvas.
> 
> The Citizens are choice and some of the prices on the perpetual stuff is insane-- less than half market rate on some of these. For the most part they're not 'loser' models either. Some of the "Drive by Eco Drive" have odd sized straps and bright colors which makes them a bit more of a hard sell at regular price, but the stuff you picked up looks very mainstream/wearable. I haven't come across that Ti chrono... and that's probably good for my wallet.
> 
> I don't see a loser in the bunch but you decide what works for you. I passed on the black PVD chrono, but since I bought the black Nighthawk Perpetual A-T as my big TJMaxx score, I think that was an easy call. Still trying to find the UHF I really want (black dial 3-hander) at a good price.


You guys aren't making this easy. I hadn't seen the non-chrono (stainless steel) version of that military Bulova before, and now that I have I think I like it even more than the chrono! On the other hand, the chrono I bought is still pretty nice and the price is super (thanks OvrSteer for pointing this out). Making matters worse, the Citizen I really want is a hybrid of the two that I bought. Love the styling of the black one but prefer sapphire and a bracelet, which the gray one--that I don't like, or at least I didn't until learning that it's light because it's titanium (rather than just "cheap")--has. Bloody hell! I think I need to go the other TJ Maxx in the area :-d


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Thanks for the correction. I saw sapphire stamped on the other Eco and assumed this one had it also. Thanks also for pointing out the Titanium (as in the actual metal) angle. Honestly had no idea it was being used this widely in case construction (for some reason thought it was still some kind of exotic--and thus pricy--element). Accounts for (in a good way) the lightness that these Eco's feel in hand and on wrist--to think I thought the one with the bracelet felt cheap! Any idea how durable these things are? I know there are different grades of Ti, and some are supposedly (much) harder than steel...


Titanium's more expensive than stainless, and machining it requires special tools (thus big companies will do titanium more likely than smaller ones) but it's not that exotic. I have two grade 2 (pure) titanium Citizens. They scratch more easily than stainless, but as long as it's a brushed surface the scratches are no more noticeable. It won't bend as easily-- so major dings are less likely. They do hold up to wear quite well.

My older one's 11 years old now... The new one maybe a year or a year and a half. I know the lightness makes it feel 'cheap' to some people, but they're really pretty rugged. I've handled the identical model in Ti and Stainless side by side. For a watch on bracelet, the difference is striking.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Uroboros said:


> Even if it is, their prices don't seem very good to me.


They are ADs, so Seikos have a 3-year Seiko USA warranty instead of 1-year everywhere else. Also, they will expedite returns and maintenance back to Japan for you. That's all worth a lot to me.

Their JeanRichard prices are the best you'll find at an AD.

Plus, they have good CS.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Bulova Precisionist *98B224 - $164.99*

Massive though at 48 mm

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LMMEW5E..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0T3D8FHVK1SYYB5NPCCR


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Touch of modern has an extra 15% off everything - ends 11:59 PDT They have some Vostok watches on sale. I am not sure is the pricing is good or not


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Island watch has 10% off now through Memorial day - no coupon needed


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Monsta_AU said:


> *Citizen AO9000-series Eco-Drive Dress Watches on 'Masswatch' for $109.99 after 6 sold.*
> 
> Guest link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-eco-drive-ao-watch?mode=guest_open
> 
> ...


Dang it! I saw that one with the blue hands and had to have it! Must stay away from this thread!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> You guys aren't making this easy. I hadn't seen the non-chrono (stainless steel) version of that military Bulova before, and now that I have I think I like it even more than the chrono! On the other hand, the chrono I bought is still pretty nice and the price is super (thanks OvrSteer for pointing this out). Making matters worse, the Citizen I really want is a hybrid of the two that I bought. Love the styling of the black one but prefer sapphire and a bracelet, which the gray one--that I don't like, or at least I didn't until learning that it's light because it's titanium (rather than just "cheap")--has. Bloody hell! I think I need to go the other TJ Maxx in the area :-d


Ok maybe going to another TJ Maxx wasn't the best idea.:think: Needless to say, the Citizen count is not going down. Quite the contrary....









Paid just under $200 apiece. The one on the right is nicknamed "Nighthawk" (which I think I've heard some of you mention favorably) and the one of the left is just called "Chrono Time." Both feel solid and very well built, are packed with goodies, and apparently they sync like my Atomic (wall)clocks do! So two probably very naive questions for those of you who know these watches well. First, if they actually sync with RCCs (when the hell did watches learn to do this anyway), they are both effectively perpetual calendars already, right (seems having that actual complication would be redundant as long as the synchronization is working)? Second, are these two "TJ Maxx specials" literally now the most accurate timepieces in my collection, if not among the most accurate watches in the world (my understanding is that Atomic clocks are the reference/benchmarks for everything else)?

















p.s. You people are total enablers. For the good of my marriage, please stop posting this $#!T! ;-) 
p.p.s. unless it's a really, really unbeatable deal. All good marriages need a few trials anyway


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

kinglee said:


> Dang it! I saw that one with the blue hands and had to have it! Must stay away from this thread!


You are most welcome my friend.


----------



## rikkd (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys..........great thread, 

read it every day............my first post in here and I have a question........does Touch of Modern EVER ship to UK...........could go mad in there..........not just the watches.

Second thoughts .......perhaps its best.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FYI: deal related not necessarily watch related

http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/23/amazon-drops-price-protection/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

This thread is wallet kryptonite. Must...resist...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomadeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic watch.
> 
> COSC-certified ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance. $549
> 
> ...


Second chance in black: http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Isn't this thread big enough for it's own sub-forum? 879,000 posts? Each deal being it's own thread would make it much easier to find something and discuss just that deal. Love this thread but you have to read several pages to catch up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Racer-X said:


> Isn't this thread big enough for it's own sub-forum? 879,000 posts? Each deal being it's own thread would make it much easier to find something and discuss just that deal. Love this thread but you have to read several pages to catch up.


Terrible idea. Keep the thread right where it is so all can see it. Why have to search multiple threads? Reading one thread is sooooo much easier.

We have new readers who come here and cannot even find the Casio forum.

To have to go searching for the bargain forum would suck.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> Terrible idea. Keep the thread right where it is so all can see it. Why have to search multiple threads? Reading one thread is sooooo much easier.
> 
> We have new readers who come here and cannot even find the Casio forum.
> 
> To have to go searching for the bargain forum would suck.


There would be no searching. A subforum would always be in the same spot at the top area of the affordables forum, not floating around based on latest post.

You'd be reading thread titles of each deal instead of one massive thread full of discussions of several separate deals. Why read through every post when you could see them all separately with related discussions?


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Just got this at a TJ Maxx. It is a Seiko SSC227 Solar Chrono. It was priced at $89.99. This Seiko Solar Chrono still sells for $295 at most retail stores. I have never seen it lower then $130(even on ebay)

This is one of the few chronographs with arabic numbers on it. Most have indices. Not only that, all the hour markers are lumed and it glows all night.

$89.99 is a great price for a Seiko Chrono that is solar and has big easy to read numbers on it. The perfect grab and go watch.

The irony was I just sold mine a few weeks ago and missed it and then found this one.

Not every TJ Maxx has this watch. I went to other TJ Maxx stores in the my area(there are 5 in close range to my house) and the only one I found this in was the first TJ maxx so this might be a harder to find watch.

The other watches i have found in my local TJ maxx stores are the Bulova Military chrono (in beige dial, Black dial with stainless steel case and black dial with PVD case), Bulova Sea King Chrono($189.00) and Seiko Solar chrono on stainless steel.


----------



## aka28690 (Dec 29, 2015)

guys anybody know where i can pick up a seiko 5 snk809 with free international shipping ? for a good price of course . thanks /


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Racer-X said:


> There would be no searching. A subforum would always be in the same spot at the top area of the affordables forum, not floating around based on latest post.
> 
> You'd be reading thread titles of each deal instead of one massive thread full of discussions of several separate deals. Why read through every post when you could see them all separately with related discussions?


But each deal would be seperate threads, so we would have to open multiple threads rather than just one, *this one. *

It is much easier to scan this thread, reading the posts that matter, than opening and closing dozens of threads.

Open, read, close......open, read, close.....open, read, close.......no thanks.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> But each deal would be seperate threads, so we would have to open multiple threads rather than just one, *this one. *
> 
> It is much easier to scan this thread, reading the posts that matter, than opening and closing dozens of threads.
> 
> Open, read, close......open, read, close.....open, read, close.......no thanks.


Agreed

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## sanriopurin (May 27, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> WatchStation has a 30% off promo code off their already-on-sale watches, 'USA30'
> Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches for Him | WATCH STATION


Has any international customer tried to take advantage of this deal? My Australian credit card won't go through; they only accept credit card payment via their website and the address field won't allow for an international address.

Quite an irony considering their logo displays the word "international"...

I sent them an email, no response despite 24 hours having elapsed.


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess this would be an anti-deal, but still good to know. Amazon no longer offers post purchase price adjustments on all products except for TVs.

Amazon no longer offers price match refunds on anything but TVs | TechCrunch


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

aka28690 said:


> guys anybody know where i can pick up a seiko 5 snk809 with free international shipping ? for a good price of course . thanks /


Skywatches has it for USD$54.00 delivered. 
They also have SNK809K1 for USD$55.00 delivered, but it's out of stock, it comes with a stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Racer-X said:


> Isn't this thread big enough for it's own sub-forum? 879,000 posts? Each deal being it's own thread would make it much easier to find something and discuss just that deal. Love this thread but you have to read several pages to catch up.


I make it ~8100 posts. We're only up to page 810.

Edit: This post is post #8095.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Half the fun here is the treasure hunting and half the fun is the chitchat that goes with it. I would hate having to search many different threads for this.

I think we are fine as it is, you people need to free up more time to waste here so that you can keep up


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Amazon (UK) has a good price on this Momentum M1 Deep 6 









I'm very tempted as I love the look of it, but at 47mm I know it's just way too big for me. Might suit someone else with bigger wrists though.


----------



## aka28690 (Dec 29, 2015)

Redback said:


> Skywatches has it for USD$54.00 delivered.
> They also have SNK809K1 for USD$55.00 delivered, but it's out of stock, it comes with a stainless steel bracelet.


thats awesome, is this free international shipping ? and how good are skywatches ? been wanting to buy this from a long time now, been sourcing ebay for a while now .


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

aka28690 said:


> thats awesome, is this free international shipping ? and how good are skywatches ? been wanting to buy this from a long time now, been sourcing ebay for a while now .


Just had a quick luck on skywatches site. It ships to eu which is good, It does do free shipping but personally i wouldnt do it, They dont really charge that much for the shipping. Plus the fact of a tracking code is useful.


----------



## aka28690 (Dec 29, 2015)

Cathalibm said:


> Just had a quick luck on skywatches site. It ships to eu which is good, It does do free shipping but personally i wouldnt do it, They dont really charge that much for the shipping. Plus the fact of a tracking code is useful.


such a shame they don't ship to India, it would have been a steal, now m hopeless. . ny advise on alternative sites please ??


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Amazon (UK) has a good price on this Momentum M1 Deep 6
> 
> View attachment 8233042
> 
> ...


Available at the same price via American Amazon site, too. And the black dial as well.

I really like that white with blue. If it was solar, I think I'd be jumping.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Just bought one for 60 with box and delivery.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just in time for yachting season, NY Watch Store has the Citizen Promaster "Sailhawk" Eco-Drive ana-digi chronograph, model JR4045-57E, for $250.36. 200m water resistance. Citizen is notorious for their too-busy dials, but this one looks relatively clean and nice to me.

That price beats the competition by $40-$50. In fact, NY watch store has a lot of nice prices on Eco-Drive models and often seems to beat even Duty Free Island Shop, so it's worth checking our if you're thinking about a Citizen and, like me, your TJ Maxx store was a dud.

Men's Citizen Promaster Chronograph Chrono Watch JR4045-57E






And a nice WUS review of this watch here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/impressions-citizen-sailhawk-jr4045-57e-655511.html


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Panatime's Memorial Day sale is on now through the 30th.

25% off using code USA25.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

journeyforce said:


> Just got this at a TJ Maxx. It is a Seiko SSC227 Solar Chrono. It was priced at $89.99. This Seiko Solar Chrono still sells for $295 at most retail stores. I have never seen it lower then $130(even on ebay)
> 
> This is one of the few chronographs with arabic numbers on it. Most have indices. Not only that, all the hour markers are lumed and it glows all night.
> 
> ...


Nice find for $89. I have this watch in the all black dial/case/bracelet version (SSC231). It is a nice watch for the $$...solar, excellent lume (on just about everything!), "standard" chrono function and above average quality / value that Seiko puts into its mid-tier quartz watches. The only criticism I have is the date is too small and difficult to read (at least for my aging eyes).


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

NATO strap Co. is having a sale. Good strap, good hardware.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

papa_E said:


> Bulova Precisionist *98B224 - $164.99*
> 
> Massive though at 48 mm
> 
> Amazon.com: Bulova Men's 98B224 Precisionist Analog Display Japanese Quartz Watch: Bulova: Watches


But it actually wears small (at least to me) thanks to the short lugs. Versatile. Good lume. Three hundred meters water resistance. Loses less than 10 spy. Oh, and that sweeping second hand. I highly recommend it, especially at that price. It was in the mid-$200 range this time last year.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Got links for the US sale price on the Deep 6? I can't find a US Amazon price lower than $175.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Available at the same price via American Amazon site, too. And the black dial as well.
> 
> I really like that white with blue. If it was solar, I think I'd be jumping.


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

aka28690 said:


> such a shame they don't ship to India, it would have been a steal, now m hopeless. . ny advise on alternative sites please ??


I just did a quick search on google, 
Largest Online Shopping Website in India - HomeShop18.com ship to india, There is also an amazon.in, Another is Watches - Buy Latest Branded Watches Products Online at Best Prices in India | Flipkart.com....

Generally use the google, thats what its there for!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

P415B said:


> NATO strap Co. is having a sale. Good strap, good hardware.


Just an FYI for anyone else like me who hoped this coupon stacked with the normal "quantity buy" discount they offer, it does NOT appear to stack. The %25 off by itself is still a great deal for quality straps.

As for the Bulova deals of late, I wish Bulova was a little more generous in the use of sapphire crystals. Especially when they show such high msrp on so many of their watches. Not trying to open up the sapphire vs mineral, or cost, etc debates. Just a wish of mine for Bulova.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

papa_E said:


> Bulova Precisionist *98B224 - $164.99*
> 
> Massive though at 48 mm
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LMMEW5E..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0T3D8FHVK1SYYB5NPCCR


Nice watch, good bracelet, a little blingy with all the polished bits. Sweep is fun to watch. Meant for a nice leather strap in my opinion.

Good value overall. You could do much worse for the $.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## omega360 (Nov 3, 2014)

HAHAHA 469.99$ in canada with amazon.ca


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Ok maybe going to another TJ Maxx wasn't the best idea.:think: Needless to say, the Citizen count is not going down. Quite the contrary....
> 
> View attachment 8230322
> 
> ...


Man, I just bought the one on the right-- you gotta exercise some restraint ;-)

So the main nighthawk is a 42mm, stainless steel GMT watch with modern pilot styling and an internal bezel. Colors vary by country.

The one you have is the Nighthawk Perpetual AT, in a stainless 45mm case with an internal bezel. The proportions are a little different, and the bracelet is not quite the exact same either. They have similar style for sure, but they're not the exact same watch, just with different features. The Perpetual function is very different from their other watches and yes-- Atomic clock radio signals are one of the authoritative time sources. Since you're not measuring in increments below 1 second, consider it to be perfectly accurate as long as you can receive the signal.

There's also a chrono nighthawk, which for giggles I have in titanium. I have kind of the two oddball Nighthawks but not the main, iconic model. The chrono, however, is the same size case and same proportion bracelet. It loses the internal bezel, and of course gains chrono pushers. I'll have to post a side-by-side at some point so people can see the size/proportion differences.

















It's these two, but that doesn't really show proportions. I'll say that the Perpetual was a *STEAL*. I got the Titanium on closeout at pretty good pricing, but it still cost more than the TJMaxx special. Pretty much any Perpetual A-T model (not just Nighthawks) have a street price in the $400-600 range. $350 would normally be a good price... so $200 is just nuts.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Jet pilot is having a one day sale of 50% on their JP1 utc Chronograph. This brings the price down to 995 euro (plus 70 euro international shipping).

Link: http://www.af1jetpilot.com/JP1Watches/Jetty_Wednesday.html










42mm Titanium case, dlc coated, ETA valjoux 7754 movement.
Review of this watch can be found here: http://www.fratellowatches.com/hands-on-review-jetpilot-jp1-chronograph/

Only seven hours left to order as of this post. Link seems to take you to an email to place your order.

Hopefully this helps someone.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Bulova Snorkel ii 96B209 for less than $160 from certifiedwatchstore. They also have the black/red version for slightly more.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/bulova-96b209-mens-ba11-silver-steel-bracelet-watch.html#img-0








I have limited experience with this seller, but so far it has been good.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

boze said:


> Got links for the US sale price on the Deep 6? I can't find a US Amazon price lower than $175.


Correct. $175 is also the price I saw on the Amazon UK listing.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just in time for yachting season, NY Watch Store has the Citizen Promaster "Sailhawk" Eco-Drive ana-digi chronograph, model JR4045-57E, for $250.36. 200m water resistance. Citizen is notorious for their too-busy dials, but this one looks relatively clean and nice to me.
> 
> That price beats the competition by $40-$50. In fact, NY watch store has a lot of nice prices on Eco-Drive models and often seems to beat even Duty Free Island Shop, so it's worth checking our if you're thinking about a Citizen and, like me, your TJ Maxx store was a dud.
> 
> ...


I've got this version of it and love it.









No yacht but the "yacht racing" countdown timer is perfect for grilling steaks. Mine's set for two minutes.

Sear, flip, sear, flip, repeat, eat.

That's a great price too.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> The other watches i have found in my local TJ maxx stores are the Bulova Military chrono (black dial with PVD case).


How much was this one, do you remember?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you're like me, and aren't bothered by A. quartz watches and B. rather shameless "homages," so long as the branding isn't false, you may want to consider checking out Technos watches. The prices seem good on Rakuten Global right now from a few different sellers for various chronos. Under $100, and in some cases under $90.

I like this white-dial Speedmaster homage for $95. With some diligent searching, you can find black and blue dials, too:

pochitto | Rakuten Global Market: Watch technos TECHNOS T4146SW02P23Aug15









This Explorer homage seems pretty good. $89:
BRANDOFF | Rakuten Global Market: TECHNOS (technos) Watch watch watch / / / stainless steel (SS) / (TSM208SB)









And if you fancy the AP Royal Oak Offshore chrono look, $89:
pochitto | Rakuten Global Market: Get うでと technos TECHNOS quartz mens Chrono Watch T2285SH watches mens watch watch popular ranking winners waterproof Men's not brand 02P02Aug14 fs 04 gm









$118:
pochitto | Rakuten Global Market: Watch mens technos TECHNOS quartz chronograph T4393SB black 02P13Dec15









Also $118 (I think I like this one best, if not that white-dial, Speedy-looking one):
pochitto | Rakuten Global Market: Watch mens technos TECHNOS quartz chronograph T4393SW white 02P13Dec15









I used to own the blue-dial Speedmaster homage, and liked it. Build quality is pretty good for the price.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

*Tissot Carson Chrono* at that CertifiedWatchStore place:https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-black-leather-mens-watch-t0854273601100.html
$390 for an 7750 (or Sellita) chrono? Ain't half bad.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JomaDeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic with COSC-certified ETA movement, this time the black dial, for $549.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> JomaDeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic with COSC-certified ETA movement, this time the black dial, for $549.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> 
> View attachment 8236922


Look at my post # 8084

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

omega360 said:


> HAHAHA 469.99$ in canada with amazon.ca


You can use Amazon.com for Bulova watches. They are eligible for delivery in Canada unlike certain brands (Seiko, etc). You will get the US price + a small extra fee for delivery and + extra taxes paid upfront so no surprise on delivery. Still a great deal and I bought a Tissot Seastar 1000 using this method last February and I saved about 500$ CAD.

S.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> JomaDeals today is the Mido Great Wall automatic with COSC-certified ETA movement, this time the black dial, for $549.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


Such an ugly watch. If this was a COSC Multifort or Commander I would be much more excited.


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

these are pretty cool. I might have to pick one up



WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're like me, and aren't bothered by A. quartz watches and B. rather shameless "homages," so long as the branding isn't false, you may want to consider checking out Technos watches. The prices seem good on Rakuten Global right now from a few different sellers for various chronos. Under $100, and in some cases under $90.
> 
> I like this white-dial Speedmaster homage for $95. With some diligent searching, you can find black and blue dials, too:
> 
> ...


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

towne said:


> Bulova Snorkel ii 96B209 for less than $160 from certifiedwatchstore. They also have the black/red version for slightly more.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/bulova-96b209-mens-ba11-silver-steel-bracelet-watch.html#img-0
> View attachment 8236522
> 
> ...


Any idea what movement is in this watch? Bulova's site simply lists it as "High Performance Quartz"


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

CanucksFan said:


> Any idea what movement is in this watch? Bulova's site simply lists it as "High Performance Quartz"


This is Bulova own UHF/262 khz quartz with swooping seconds hands. It is very accurate within 10-15 seconds per year. Only downside is high energy consumption (batt. life around 2 years). At this price, it is an excellent deal.

S.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Jimboz said:


> *Tissot Carson Chrono* at that CertifiedWatchStore place:https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-black-leather-mens-watch-t0854273601100.html
> $390 for an 7750 (or Sellita) chrono? Ain't half bad.
> View attachment 8236770


pretty sure these use the Lemania 5100 based C01.211 movement (just 15 jewels, several plastic parts) rather than the 7750. Tissot (and Swatch) have quite of few of these lower end chronos floating around, and while it's too early to say much about their long term durability, they won't be as easy to service as the pricier 775x based watches.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're like me, and aren't bothered by A. quartz watches and B. rather shameless "homages," so long as the branding isn't false, you may want to consider checking out Technos watches. The prices seem good on Rakuten Global right now from a few different sellers for various chronos. Under $100, and in some cases under $90.
> 
> I like this white-dial Speedmaster homage for $95. With some diligent searching, you can find black and blue dials, too:
> 
> ...


I can second this watch: I own it and it is one of my favorites to wear. The size and design are just perfect.









The ONLY downside is that the second hand registers seconds, the chrono second hand is in one of the sub dials.

If you're interested in a Speedy homage, check out this thread:

*Best speedmaster homage?*


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Good to know, I had no idea.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

P415B said:


> NATO strap Co. is having a sale. Good strap, good hardware.


Figures, I just spent almost $30 there yesterday. I should've figured.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

jacbergey said:


> Figures, I just spent almost $30 there yesterday. I should've figured.


Never fails. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Jimboz said:


> Good to know, I had no idea.


It's a decent but somewhat unproven movement--think of it as a poor man's 7750--developed by ETA for Tissot a few years back. Here's some good background info on the (long discontinued) Lemania 5100 from which it was derived.


----------



## RaySouth (Jan 9, 2016)

aka28690 said:


> thats awesome, is this free international shipping ? and how good are skywatches ? been wanting to buy this from a long time now, been sourcing ebay for a while now .


Bought from them twice without any hassle.

Sent from my XT1039 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

kinglee said:


> Dang it! I saw that one with the blue hands and had to have it! Must stay away from this thread!


Saw those blue hands and I was a goner


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

yankeexpress said:


> But each deal would be seperate threads, so we would have to open multiple threads rather than just one, *this one. *
> 
> It is much easier to scan this thread, reading the posts that matter, than opening and closing dozens of threads.
> 
> Open, read, close......open, read, close.....open, read, close.......no thanks.


Exactly, reading only the posts that matter to you. That is the point of separate threads. You would only open those you were interested in as opposed to wading through the 100 new posts every day.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Racer-X said:


> Exactly, reading only the posts that matter to you. That is the point of separate threads. You would only open those you were interested in as opposed to being forced to wade through the 100 new posts every day.


For me, part of the fun of this thread is wading through all the deals.

I had no idea I wanted a Seiko SKXA35, but when I saw the deal earlier this year I was compelled to buy one.

Maybe the separate threads would keep the impulsive purchases down, but my watches would be sad without new friends joining them in the watch box.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Panatime has 25% off with USA25 code through the 30th

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> Such an ugly watch. If this was a COSC Multifort or Commander I would be much more excited.


Taste is very personal,







otherwise we all would be wearing one of those:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Evine currently has promo code SWEETS25 thru 5/28, and gives me the impression is applicable for nearly everything on their site (I read nothing in the disclaimer on the bottom of the email which led me to believe anything to the contrary, other than Waterford Crystal). The only caveat (possibly) being this "**25% off $50 offer available on a single purchase for named customer only"; so I'm not sure if you would need to activate the promo from an email received by Evine. Assuming the code works for y'all, there are some great deals to potentially be had. Take a look at Fortis, (which are already on sale). For example, this Marinemaster 7750 chrono could be had for $971.25: FORTIS 43mm Marinemaster Swiss Valjoux 7750 Sapphire Crystal Rubber Strap Watch


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

If someone doesn't care for the way things are run, then they should start their own business. I like things here just the way they are. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Waiting for these to be branded "Sparkle Star". Then I'm in!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Evine currently has promo code SWEETS25 thru 5/28, and gives me the impression is applicable for nearly everything on their site (I read nothing in the disclaimer on the bottom of the email which led me to believe anything to the contrary, other than Waterford Crystal). The only caveat (possibly) being this "**25% off $50 offer available on a single purchase for named customer only"; so I'm not sure if you would need to activate the promo from an email received by Evine. Assuming the code works for y'all, there are some great deals to potentially be had. Take a look at Fortis, (which are already on sale). For example, this Marinemaster 7750 chrono could be had for $971.25: FORTIS 43mm Marinemaster Swiss Valjoux 7750 Sapphire Crystal Rubber Strap Watch


Didn't work for me on a Vostok Europe watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Evine currently has promo code SWEETS25 thru 5/28, and gives me the impression is applicable for nearly everything on their site (I read nothing in the disclaimer on the bottom of the email which led me to believe anything to the contrary, other than Waterford Crystal). The only caveat (possibly) being this "**25% off $50 offer available on a single purchase for named customer only"; so I'm not sure if you would need to activate the promo from an email received by Evine. Assuming the code works for y'all, there are some great deals to potentially be had. Take a look at Fortis, (which are already on sale). For example, this Marinemaster 7750 chrono could be had for $971.25: FORTIS 43mm Marinemaster Swiss Valjoux 7750 Sapphire Crystal Rubber Strap Watch


Code didn't work for me, but the NEWCUST code worked for 15% off. Good prices on the Fortis Alarm Chronos, but it looks like they are getting dumped on Ebay also. There are some great deals if you are looking for one.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Taste is very personal,..._snip picture of very ugly Technomarines_... otherwise we all would be wearing one of those:


I've seen this zebra watch pic a few times now and hate that Technomarine is the manufacturer. I love mine. I have 6 of them and consider every one of them fantastic for the price paid. The brand doesn't get much respect but they made some pretty good watches a few years back. The 513xxx Black Reef series dive watches (45mm) are pretty solid - Sapphire, SDC, 500M - and can be had ~ $200. I got one of mine from Ashford thru Ebay for $189. The 614xxx and earlier UF6 series (45mm) are also very nice with the thickest sapphire I've ever seen.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> I've seen this zebra watch pic a few times now and hate that Technomarine is the manufacturer. I love mine. I have 6 of them and consider every one of them fantastic for the price paid. The brand doesn't get much respect but they made some pretty good watches a few years back. The 513xxx Black Reef series dive watches (45mm) are pretty solid - Sapphire, SDC, 500M - and can be had ~ $200. I got one of mine from Ashford thru Ebay for $189. The 614xxx and earlier UF6 series (45mm) are also very nice with the thickest sapphire I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 8242298
> 
> View attachment 8242322


Completely agree. They have a few in Jomadeals which I think are good quality watches.

Any Pacman fans here? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pride (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow...Frederique Constant's FC705N4S6 Slim Line Moonphase for $1478 here.
In-house movement too. A great deal I must say.
Jomashop has it for $2300+


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

Wiggy999 said:


> Waiting for these to be branded "Sparkle Star". Then I'm in!!
> 
> View attachment 8241930


Stuff like this you can never un-see


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

smille76 said:


> This is Bulova own UHF/262 khz quartz with swooping seconds hands. It is very accurate within 10-15 seconds per year. Only downside is high energy consumption (batt. life around 2 years). At this price, it is an excellent deal.
> 
> S.


I still don't think that the battery life on the Bulova is too bad. There are a lot of quartz watches that have a battery life of only 2 or 3 years (including several Seiko's) so 2 years of battery life for a smooth sweeping 3 hander is a very acceptable.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

journeyforce said:


> I still don't think that the battery life on the Bulova is too bad. There are a lot of quartz watches that have a battery life of only 2 or 3 years (including several Seiko's) so 2 years of battery life for a smooth sweeping 3 hander is a very acceptable.


I wish someone would pair the 262khz quartz and ecodrive technologies into a single watch. That would make the increase energy consumption a moot point.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Racer-X said:


> Exactly, reading only the posts that matter to you. That is the point of separate threads. You would only open those you were interested in as opposed to wading through the 100 new posts every day.


This is exactly what most people like about this thread. If I only want to read what I'm interested in, I can Google deals. But being consolidated into one thread turns this into an education where you learn about watches you never even knew existed.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

So many great deals...gotta stop checking this thread out, my wallet is screaming.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I've seen this zebra watch pic a few times now and hate that Technomarine is the manufacturer. I love mine. I have 6 of them and consider every one of them fantastic for the price paid. The brand doesn't get much respect but they made some pretty good watches a few years back. The 513xxx Black Reef series dive watches (45mm) are pretty solid - Sapphire, SDC, 500M - and can be had ~ $200. I got one of mine from Ashford thru Ebay for $189. The 614xxx and earlier UF6 series (45mm) are also very nice with the thickest sapphire I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 8242298
> 
> View attachment 8242322


I guess I could have used this photo instead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

mrl00fer said:


> So many great deals...gotta stop checking this thread out, my wallet is screaming.


Mine isn't screaming anymore: it's too exhausted even for that ... I just received a message a watch is shipping that I already forgot I ordered ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

aka28690 said:


> guys anybody know where i can pick up a seiko 5 snk809 with free international shipping ? for a good price of course . thanks /


Seiko watches Singapore


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Available at the same price via American Amazon site, too. And the black dial as well.
> 
> I really like that white with blue. If it was solar, I think I'd be jumping.
> 
> ........ $175 is also the price I saw on the Amazon UK listing.


Just to clear up any confusion, The Momentum M1 Deep 6 is £62 ($91) on Amazon UK, not $175.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Seiko watches Singapore
> 
> View attachment 8244410


Was just about to buy this on the steel bracelet but they're sold out... Does anyone know if they tend to restock quickly/at all?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Seiko watches Singapore
> 
> It was suggested, but aka28690 ruled it out because they don't ship to India.
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

CanucksFan said:


> Was just about to buy this on the steel bracelet but they're sold out... Does anyone know if they tend to restock quickly/at all?


No idea, but that one's been sold out for at least a few months now.


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

I have two Bulovas in my rotation (about sixteen watches, at the last count!). Beautiful movement. I just pull the crown when not wearing them. It's a bit of a pain to reset the time/date but no more than winding an automatic. Haven't had to change batteries yet. I agree though about the lack of sapphire. Shame.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Long Island Watch is having an "Automatic 10% off at the register" sale until May 30th.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Deep Blue on sale at Touch of Modern:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...91ef591b13?open=0?share_invite_token=B4K6DR3T


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Deep Blue on sale at Touch of Modern:
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...91ef591b13?open=0?share_invite_token=B4K6DR3T


Just an FYI...the Sun Diver models use a proprietary lug system ala Oris so changing bands might pose an issue.

For the record I have two of them so I know first hand. Very nice watches regardless.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

rodserling said:


> I have two Bulovas in my rotation (about sixteen watches, at the last count!). Beautiful movement. I just pull the crown when not wearing them. It's a bit of a pain to reset the time/date but no more than winding an automatic. Haven't had to change batteries yet. I agree though about the lack of sapphire. Shame.


I read it was a mistake to pull the crown of quartz when not in use. I understand your rationale with the battery drain of the Bulova movement but still.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

boze said:


> I read it was a mistake to pull the crown of quartz when not in use. I understand your rationale with the battery drain of the Bulova movement but still.


I agree. Id rather replace a battery than put more wear on the stem and crown. Batteries are cheap. Watch repairs rarely are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Great, something else to Google this morning  Most of my Quartz watches (new) came with a little clip that I assumed protected the crown and preserved the battery until purchased. I saved a few of these and have them in-use on watches that rarely make my rotation.



boze said:


> I read it was a mistake to pull the crown of quartz when not in use. I understand your rationale with the battery drain of the Bulova movement but still.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

towne said:


> Bulova Snorkel ii 96B209 for less than $160 from certifiedwatchstore. They also have the black/red version for slightly more.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/bulova-96b209-mens-ba11-silver-steel-bracelet-watch.html#img-0
> 
> View attachment 8236522
> ...


Many thanks! I snagged the black/red version. A no-brainer at that price!


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Massdrop SARB033 / SARB035 $300 + shipping


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

interdrama said:


> Massdrop SARB033 / SARB035 $300 + shipping


why can't i edit my posts? requires 6 purchases.. 130 in stock. These usually go quick. Can't post links yet


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

interdrama said:


> Massdrop SARB033 / SARB035 $300 + shipping


Added the website link, missing from previous comment.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sarb033-watch


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Taste is very personal,


Wow! Those match my.......

uhhh, nevermind.....


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Cathalibm said:


> Added the website link, missing from previous comment.
> 
> Thank you for your help. Wish the AUD:USD exchange rate was better though.


----------



## sampson7754 (May 11, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not sure about this particular model in question, but I believe other GV2 automatics are powered by Technosablier under the hood (a supposed "Swissinese" movement, be that good, bad or indifferent).


I was just looking at the same thing it almost looks like a seagull like you always see in lucian picards its nuts how a watch selling for 1000 has a movement with no history in it.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

I have one myself (Sun Diver III white face black bezel w/ orange hand and markers). It was a trade off but I'm happy I did. The way they're able to make the lugs due to their non-standard system really makes the case as good as it is.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

eljay said:


> I make it ~8100 posts. We're only up to page 810.
> 
> Edit: This post is post #8095.


Page numbers vary by each user personal setting og threads to display per page but the count is consistent. I'm at 405 pages...


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

If anyone's interested in bond seamaster 300 homage. Alpha europe has the blue dial back in stock today. Just ordered mine for just under 100$.
Order here-
http://www.watch-alpha.eu/en/Alpha-...ch.html?listtype=search&searchparam=Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Taste is very personal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww, come on now! Why all you haters gotta hate, LOL???? Seriously, though, as a working musician, these are actually MY "tool watches".

They just help to complete the stage-wear ensemble (granted, pix not taken onstage, but rather just now in my home office).

Shield your eyes if you must...you've been forewarned!!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Upscale Time's daily deal is the Oris TT3 automatic chronograph model 674-7611-7764RS for $1,399. That beats the next-closest price I could find by $500 and beats most by $1,000 or more.

http://www.upscaletime.com/oris-tt3-chronograph-black-leather-strap-men-s-automatic-674-7611-7764rs.aspx


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Upscale Time's daily deal is the Oris TT3 automatic chronograph model 674-7611-7764RS for $1,399. That beats the next-closest price I could find by $500 and beats most by $1,000 or more.
> 
> http://www.upscaletime.com/oris-tt3-chronograph-black-leather-strap-men-s-automatic-674-7611-7764rs.aspx


I don't understand Oris' pricing. They had a better looking automatic chronograph for $750 recently, and it took quite a while to sell out. This one doesn't look like much of a deal.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Man, I just bought the one on the right-- you gotta exercise some restraint ;-)
> 
> So the main nighthawk is a 42mm, stainless steel GMT watch with modern pilot styling and an internal bezel. Colors vary by country.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all the info on these Citizens, OvrSteer. The more I learn about them the more impressed I become. The feature sets on these badboys are simply incredible--I had no idea how much they could do. Materials, build quality, and fit/finish alone are better than almost anything at the $200 price point. Add all these trick features and it's an absolute steal as you note. I'm keeping both...just need to decide which one I'm wearing, and which one I'm gifting to pops for his birthday!


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

a whole bunch of new eternas on jomashop: Eterna Watches - Jomashop

Kontiki Chronos for 995,- for example.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't understand Oris' pricing. They had a better looking automatic chronograph for $750 recently, and it took quite a while to sell out. This one doesn't look like much of a deal.


If by "doesn't look like much of a deal" you mean, "Because I don't think the watch model looks good," I get you. Stealth models aren't for everybody.

But it, by definition, is a deal, and a rather large one at that, based on what it's selling for elsewhere.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for this! Just scored KonTiki 4 Hands on bracelet for $640 (by applying code: GOOGLE10)



Uhrman said:


> a whole bunch of new eternas on jomashop: Eterna Watches - Jomashop
> 
> Kontiki Chronos for 995,- for example.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for this! Just scored KonTiki 4 Hands on bracelet for $640 (by applying code: GOOGLE10)


GOOGLE20 works for $20 off


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for this! Just scored KonTiki 4 Hands on bracelet for $640 (by applying code: GOOGLE10)


The 4 hands price is now 950


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> a whole bunch of new eternas on jomashop: Eterna Watches - Jomashop
> 
> Kontiki Chronos for 995,- for example.


Thankfully no white w/blue Kontiki's  The 4-hander is really nice tho.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You're looking at the last generation 4 Hand, which is $950. However, the current model is $650 on bracelet Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop (or $595 on rubber/leather).



garf666 said:


> The 4 hands price is now 950


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If by "doesn't look like much of a deal" you mean, "Because I don't think the watch model looks good," I get you. Stealth models aren't for everybody.
> 
> But it, by definition, is a deal, and a rather large one at that, based on what it's selling for elsewhere.


I mean that they painted it black and doubled the price. You can get similar Oris chronographs for under $1000. It also looks like it has a propitiatory rubber strap that can't be easily replaced.

I was looking at the Audi Oris chronograph a while back. You can buy the exact same watch without "Audi" on the dial for $1000 less, so I decided against it.

Just because other sites have it listed for more, doesn't mean they are actually selling. I always check Ebay sold listings to see if something is actually a deal. I cannot believe how cheap Fortis alarm chronographs (even the COSC ones) are going for.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> GOOGLE20 works for $20 off


Dang it....didn't even think to try it (and I don't want to chance canceling the order now and repurchasing for fear that they may sell it from under me)! Thanks for sharing that, anyways


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a three-fer.

Jacob Time has a Memorial Day sale going, and the prices seem decent. I like this *Timex Intelligent Quartz model T2P104* for *$82.65*. Don't forget the 3% rebate at Be Frugal.

Timex Stainless Steel Mens Watch T2P104









Discount Shop has the *Hamilton Khaki Field Officers automatic*, model H70615133, for $472 -- *$448.40* with 5% Be Frugal rebate. That beats some sale prices at other gray market sites by a good $50.

Hamilton H70615133 Khaki Field Officer Auto Watch online in United States
(Pic borrowed from WUS)









And Amazon has the *Seiko Prospex Air Diver's orange dial*, model SRP589K1, for *$167.95*. There's one seller on eBay I've never heard of who has 1 left at that price, but otherwise it's priced much higher. That beats a really good sale price at the (somewhat dubious) Creation Watch by nearly $25 -- and beats most other sites by a whole lot more.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP589K1-Diver-Automatic-Watch/dp/B00UB2ZBTM

I may not be able to resist that last one. What a fun watch for summer.

EDIT: Note this is just a photo of the watch off the 'Net. I doubt yours would have the day dial in Arabic.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Uhrman said:


> a whole bunch of new eternas on jomashop: Eterna Watches - Jomashop
> 
> Kontiki Chronos for 995,- for example.


Thank you. Now I'm a proud soon-to-be papa of a Tangaroa 3-hand with that sexy, sexy gray dial (model 294841510277) , and the older style Kontiki 4-hand on bracelet, with the little triangles (1598.41.41.0217 )


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

that´s actually the newer style kontiki


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

EDIT: Uhrman beat me to it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I mean that they painted it black and doubled the price. You can get similar Oris chronographs for under $1000. It also looks like it has a propitiatory rubber strap that can't be easily replaced.
> 
> I was looking at the Audi Oris chronograph a while back. You can buy the exact same watch without "Audi" on the dial for $1000 less, so I decided against it.
> 
> Just because other sites have it listed for more, doesn't mean they are actually selling. I always check Ebay sold listings to see if something is actually a deal. I cannot believe how cheap Fortis alarm chronographs (even the COSC ones) are going for.


It last sold on eBay for $2,500.

And where are Oris TT3 chronographs selling for under a grand? I wanna get in on that.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> a whole bunch of new eternas on jomashop: Eterna Watches - Jomashop
> 
> Kontiki Chronos for 995,- for example.


Holy crap, is this hot!









Must resist ....


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

garf666 said:


> The 4 hands price is now 950


There are two Kontiki 4-handers - the style with the big triangles for $950, and the (newer, according to Mr. Uhrman) style with little triangles for $650:
Big: Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 159541410225 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
Little: Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

There's something about the old style 4-hander that puts me off a little bit.. either it's the combination of the light numbers on the turquoise lume color, with a red 31 -- the colors just don't go together for me. Alternately, it's the highlight between the 9 and 12 o'clock markers that gives the impression of an overly domed crystal or dial. It looks vintage-ey, and just not in a good way (again, for me). This is coming from an owner of 2 Kontikis, so it's just this one style that doesn't do it for me. 

The $650 4-hander looks sharp as a tack, though (in my opinion). Black, gray, white, one tiny splash of red for the date pointer, and close-enough-to-white lume. I'd rock it on a daily basis (and, hopefully, if it doesn't go out of stock before they get to my order, I will!)


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Uhrman said:


> that´s actually the newer style kontiki


I sit corrected, good sir.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

That's what I thought at first, but then I noticed the date window and it ruined it for me.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Holy crap, is this hot!
> 
> View attachment 8249474
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just a heads up to those of you like myself who jumped on the recent Hexa Osprey ebay deals. Another member posted on https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698-6.html that his watch was missing 2 of the 3 screws from the rotor of the movement in his watch. Now most (or all) of you I'm sure are much more watch savvy then myself and likely would have noticed this if it was an issue however if there is anyone like me who would not notice these things you may want to check yours. After reading his post and seeing his pic I felt bad for him and thought it was just a sad isolated incident. I checked mine last night an I am also missing 2 screws in the rotor. My packaging, etc. looked like a brand new watch when I received it. Put a contact through to the ebay seller last night and no reply yet.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Gazza74 said:


> That's what I thought at first, but then I noticed the date window and it ruined it for me.


There's literally no good way to do a date window on a sunburst gray dial watch, is there?


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Odeen said:


> Thank you. Now I'm a proud soon-to-be papa of a Tangaroa 3-hand with that sexy, sexy gray dial (model 294841510277) , and the older style Kontiki 4-hand on bracelet, with the little triangles (1598.41.41.0217 )


The brown dialed 1948 is very tempting. As is the four hander on the bracelet. Hmmm. Is it worth breaking a 4 month watch purchase free streak?

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Another one for the UK contingent:

Timex IQ Linear Chronograph T2P276. Just £29.99 at TK Maxx.









EDIT: Sorry, already sold out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for this! Just scored KonTiki 4 Hands on bracelet for $640 (by applying code: GOOGLE10)





platinumEX said:


> GOOGLE20 works for $20 off





dumberdrummer said:


> Dang it....didn't even think to try it (and I don't want to chance canceling the order now and repurchasing for fear that they may sell it from under me)! Thanks for sharing that, anyways


Cheers to JomaShop's awesome CS! Even though it was only $10, well, $10 is $10 in my book; so, I emailed Joma indicating I accidentally used the wrong code and asked if they could please (always say "please") credit my PayPal account $10. Within just a couple of minutes I received a reply stating: "will do . please note this watch will ship in about 2 weeks when it comes back in stock. thanks"

I gotta say, to date, my experiences with the grey market sites like JomaShop, Ashford, The Watchery and GemNation have been top notch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Just a heads up to those of you like myself who jumped on the recent Hexa Osprey ebay deals. Another member posted on https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698-6.html that his watch was missing 2 of the 3 screws from the rotor of the movement in his watch. Now most (or all) of you I'm sure are much more watch savvy then myself and likely would have noticed this if it was an issue however if there is anyone like me who would not notice these things you may want to check yours. After reading his post and seeing his pic I felt bad for him and thought it was just a sad isolated incident. I checked mine last night an I am also missing 2 screws in the rotor. My packaging, etc. looked like a brand new watch when I received it. Put a contact through to the ebay seller last night and no reply yet.


Wow.

As somebody who doesn't spend much time looking at the back of his watch, I'll definitely have to check this when I get home tonight.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Just a heads up to those of you like myself who jumped on the recent Hexa Osprey ebay deals. Another member posted on https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698-6.html that his watch was missing 2 of the 3 screws from the rotor of the movement in his watch. Now most (or all) of you I'm sure are much more watch savvy then myself and likely would have noticed this if it was an issue however if there is anyone like me who would not notice these things you may want to check yours. After reading his post and seeing his pic I felt bad for him and thought it was just a sad isolated incident. I checked mine last night an I am also missing 2 screws in the rotor. My packaging, etc. looked like a brand new watch when I received it. Put a contact through to the ebay seller last night and no reply yet.


Guessing he bought the watch for parts, removed what he needed and then resold it.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Guessing he bought the watch for parts, removed what he needed and then resold it.


The consensus is the Ebay seller is actually Hexa themselves but who knows? :-s


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Odeen said:


> There are two Kontiki 4-handers - the style with the big triangles for $950, and the (newer, according to Mr. Uhrman) style with little triangles for $650:
> Big: Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 159541410225 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


There is also a 42mm version of the older model. This one currently on Joma's site is the 44mm XXL version and is less common (and usually more expensive).


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Guessing he bought the watch for parts, removed what he needed and then resold it.


Even if this was true, unlikely that happened on two separate watches...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I gotta say, to date, my experiences with the grey market sites like JomaShop, Ashford, The Watchery and GemNation have been top notch.


I bought from all of those sites and have only good things to say. If many AD's were transparant with their best, reasonable prices and have good websites like the grey market dealers, perhaps they would sell a lot more watches..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen just announced they're buying Frederique Constant/Alpina:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/citizen-to-acquire-frederique-constant

Cross your fingers for inventory clear-outs!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slant said:


> The consensus is the Ebay seller is actually Hexa themselves but who knows? :-s


The ebay seller's paypal account is under name Roque Santa-Cruz. President of Hexa was introduced by Ernie as Rocky Santa Cruz.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you think you could be pushed over the cliff to buy a four-figure watch if the price was right, this sale might do it. lextempus.com posted in F2 about a big clearance sale they have going on. Check out the discounts. I checked a couple of models with their discounts vs. prices out on the Web, and they do indeed seem to be the best prices around, anywhere, on things like Grand Seiko, Astron, etc. Models seem to be selling out fast, though.

PARMIGIANI30 for 30% off PARMIGIANI FLEURIER.
BREMONT35 for 35% off BREMONT.
CORUM35 for 35% off CORUM.
GRANDSEIKO30 for 30% off GRAND SEIKO.
MONTBLANCWATCHES35 for 35% off MONTBLANC WATCHES.
MUHLEGLASHUTTE30 for 30% off MUHLE-GLASHUTTE.
NOMOS30 for 30% off NOMOS GLASHUTTE.
ASTRON45 for 45% off SEIKO ASTRON.
PREOWNED35 for 35% off PRE OWNED WATCHES.


EDIT: How 'bout a Nomos Club Automat 753 for $2,044? That beats a sale price at Jomashop by $300. 

https://lextempus.com/collections/nomos-glashutte/products/club-automat-753?variant=1706259395


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

the 44 mm one is an amazing watch and great value at full price. For less than 1000$? a teal
I would buy in a heartbeat if I did not have one already









nordwulf said:


> There is also a 42mm version of the older model. This one currently on Joma's site is the 44mm XXL version and is less common (and usually more expensive).


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Another one for the UK contingent:
> 
> Timex IQ Linear Chronograph T2P276. Just £29.99 at TK Maxx.
> 
> ...


Already gone

But as a fellow UK-er, thanks for posting it up. We need more UK/EU deals


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Odeen said:


> There's literally no good way to do a date window on a sunburst gray dial watch, is there?


No.....they should make it without one. That'll fix the problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you think you could be pushed over the cliff to buy a four-figure watch if the price was right, this sale might do it. lextempus.com posted in F2 about a big clearance sale they have going on. Check out the discounts. I checked a couple of models with their discounts vs. prices out on the Web, and they do indeed seem to be the best prices around, anywhere, on things like Grand Seiko, Astron, etc. Models seem to be selling out fast, though.
> 
> PARMIGIANI30 for 30% off PARMIGIANI FLEURIER.
> BREMONT35 for 35% off BREMONT.
> ...


I couldn't get the PREOWNED35 code to work for me. That's probably for the best.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Just a heads up to those of you like myself who jumped on the recent Hexa Osprey ebay deals. Another member posted on https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698-6.html that his watch was missing 2 of the 3 screws from the rotor of the movement in his watch. Now most (or all) of you I'm sure are much more watch savvy then myself and likely would have noticed this if it was an issue however if there is anyone like me who would not notice these things you may want to check yours. After reading his post and seeing his pic I felt bad for him and thought it was just a sad isolated incident. I checked mine last night an I am also missing 2 screws in the rotor. My packaging, etc. looked like a brand new watch when I received it. Put a contact through to the ebay seller last night and no reply yet.


The ebay listing specifically said no returns. I bought one but already resold it BNIB, never having worn it so i couldnt tell you if mine had that problem or not. My gut feeling is that this has a good resolution. But for your sake i hope you get it fixed.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you think you could be pushed over the cliff to buy a four-figure watch if the price was right, this sale might do it. lextempus.com posted in F2 about a big clearance sale they have going on. Check out the discounts. I checked a couple of models with their discounts vs. prices out on the Web, and they do indeed seem to be the best prices around, anywhere, on things like Grand Seiko, Astron, etc. Models seem to be selling out fast, though.
> 
> PARMIGIANI30 for 30% off PARMIGIANI FLEURIER.
> BREMONT35 for 35% off BREMONT.
> ...


This sale is brutal for Texas residents. I wanted to buy a Grand Seiko the tax on it was $350 making the great deal an average deal but if you live elsewhere go for it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> that´s actually the newer style kontiki


How do we know that? I cant find this version on the eterna website. Im sure you are right but i just was trying to find proof.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...
> And Amazon has the *Seiko Prospex Air Diver's orange dial*, model SRP589K1, for *$167.95*. There's one seller on eBay I've never heard of who has 1 left at that price, but otherwise it's priced much higher. That beats a really good sale price at the (somewhat dubious) Creation Watch by nearly $25 -- and beats most other sites by a whole lot more.
> 
> Amazon.com: Seiko SRP589K1 Diver Automatic Mens Watch - Orange Dial: Seiko: Watches
> ...


jet.com has the SRP589 at the same price with potential for 15% off coupon. The new TRIPLE15 code says it applies to first three orders. Haven't tried it myself.
https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Diver...Watch-SRP589/da0280356906478c904d954120e39852


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

their english site is apparently not working properly, their german site is: Adventure



valuewatchguy said:


> How do we know that? I cant find this version on the eterna website. Im sure you are right but i just was trying to find proof.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> their english site is apparently not working properly, their german site is: Adventure


Thank you, that really is a sharp looking watch. I hear the quality is high as well. Hope it is still available later today.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

taike said:


> The ebay seller's paypal account is under name Roque Santa-Cruz. President of Hexa was introduced by Ernie as Rocky Santa Cruz.


I can confirm that the Ebay seller is Hexa themselves, as I've communicated with the seller from Ebay, and received a reply from Hexa.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

The odd thing about that Joma deal on Eterna watches, is that going through the posted link got me to a page full of them, but going directly to their ws and searching for Eterna just brought up 4 lame models. Weird. And thanks for the heads up, turns out I still have Tiki fever.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> I couldn't get the PREOWNED35 code to work for me. That's probably for the best.


Worked for me as a test. Everything I could afford and liked was already gone though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you think you could be pushed over the cliff to buy a four-figure watch if the price was right, this sale might do it. lextempus.com posted in F2 about a big clearance sale they have going on. Check out the discounts. I checked a couple of models with their discounts vs. prices out on the Web, and they do indeed seem to be the best prices around, anywhere, on things like Grand Seiko, Astron, etc. Models seem to be selling out fast, though.
> 
> PARMIGIANI30 for 30% off PARMIGIANI FLEURIER.
> BREMONT35 for 35% off BREMONT.
> ...


If you're going to buy Nomos, go through a European AD. The MSRP in the EU is 30-40% than in the US, and the ADs I've dealt with have always been willing to deal. I bought the 35mm Nomos Club from an AD in Germany for just a tad over $900 with insurance and shipping. That watch retails for $1550 in the States.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> The odd thing about that Joma deal on Eterna watches, is that going through the posted link got me to a page full of them, but going directly to their ws and searching for Eterna just brought up 4 lame models. Weird. And thanks for the heads up, turns out I still have Tiki fever.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


If you find Eterna under the brand listings then all of their models will show up. I don't know why when you type into the search engine it doesn't find it but I did the same thing.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Touch of Modern has black PVD pro divers and a host of Master 1000M on sale for a pretty good price right now.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...eep-blue-3bffa77f-2424-4bda-ab84-f091ef591b13


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry. Double post


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

mrl00fer said:


> So many great deals...gotta stop checking this thread out, my wallet is screaming.


You will learn what you like and start consolidating. Patient you will be young Jedi.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ilikefishes said:


> You will learn what you like and start consolidating. Patient you will be young Jedi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


But like Luke and Annakin before him, you might lose a hand before you develop that patience that ilikefishes is talking about

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

Seiko, Recraft Series, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Black Ion Plated Case, Silicon Strap, Solar Powered Quartz, SSC385Seiko Recraft Series $109 after coupon
Coupon code: SDRECRAFT109http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/SSC385.pid


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

Seiko, Recraft Series, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Black Ion Plated Case, Silicon Strap, Solar Powered Quartz, SSC385$109 after discount code SDRECRAFT109
Seiko Recraft Series SSC385 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you find Eterna under the brand listings then all of their models will show up. I don't know why when you type into the search engine it doesn't find it but I did the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Because their search engine is garbage. Has been since they updated their site a couple years back.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Because their search engine is garbage. Has been since they updated their site a couple years back.


Good to know, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BPal75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Long Island Watch is running a great sale on Watches but particularly on Orients. I just snagged an awesome Orient Sentinel for $62.10 after additional 10% off Memorial Day savings. Looks like a Ball Fireman Racer white/blue homage to me.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=ER2D008W

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT Chronometer $1499.

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT Chronometer Automatic Men's Watch GM2098C-SCAJ-SL


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

thewire said:


> *Seiko, Recraft Series, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Black Ion Plated Case, Silicon Strap, Solar Powered Quartz, SSC385*
> 
> $109 after discount code SDRECRAFT109
> Seiko Recraft Series SSC385 Men's Watch , watches


Link is broken.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This one is for Australia as we get bent over down under. COTD is having a sale, 
There is a post on Ozbargain about some of the deals. If you use the referral links on Ozbargain, you will get $10.00 credit for both you & the referrer after the first purchase.
They have some good deals on Timex, Citizen Eco-Drives, Seiko & Casio. 
You have to become a "Club Catch Member" which is free for a 30 day trial. Delivery is free if you spend over $50.00, otherwise it's about $10.00.
One of the deals is the Citizen Eco-Drive BU3004-54E AUD$114.50 delivered.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Touch of Modern has black PVD pro divers and a host of Master 1000M on sale for a pretty good price right now.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...eep-blue-3bffa77f-2424-4bda-ab84-f091ef591b13


Dang, I'd really like that white one but I just bought a different watch and I'm all out of funds.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GD-X6900HT-7 Heathered white




























$85US over the counter at BJs big box store tax-free in NH. Last one in stock (actually is the display watch). Seems for this *exact* color, this is less expensive than online.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you think you could be pushed over the cliff to buy a four-figure watch if the price was right, this sale might do it. lextempus.com posted in F2 about a big clearance sale they have going on. Check out the discounts. I checked a couple of models with their discounts vs. prices out on the Web, and they do indeed seem to be the best prices around, anywhere, on things like Grand Seiko, Astron, etc. Models seem to be selling out fast, though.
> 
> PARMIGIANI30 for 30% off PARMIGIANI FLEURIER.
> BREMONT35 for 35% off BREMONT.
> ...


Thankfully I just saw this and everything I wanted was sold out. There were some great deals there. Still lots of deals left depending on what you're looking for.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> You're looking at the last generation 4 Hand, which is $950. However, the current model is $650 on bracelet Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop (or $595 on rubber/leather).


not a fan of the newer version. tempted by the old generation 4 hands but the Mrs would skin me alive


----------



## joora (Jan 23, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> a whole bunch of new eternas on jomashop: Eterna Watches - Jomashop
> 
> Kontiki Chronos for 995,- for example.


Thank you fot this, I have just ordered my first swiss auto, kontiki four-hands new version on a bracelet. Saved me from making a compromise and ordering a Tissot which styling didn't completely like.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

garf666 said:


> not a fan of the newer version. tempted by the old generation 4 hands but the Mrs would skin me alive


and such flaying would make your wrist skinnier by about 4mm (guesstimate, surgeons chime in), restrict you to smaller watches, miss out on sales.

I like the newer version over the old a lot, but can't deal with the prominence given the circular dates, hogs the dial. Still waiting for the reappearance of the newer version 3 hand ss or pvd from the sale way back. That one's a looker, as in JakeJD's.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ilikefishes said:


> You will learn what you like and start consolidating. Patient you will be young Jedi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


What I've learned after innumerable false starts (confirmed by my post count) is that there's a big difference between admiring a watch off the wrist vs. how it looks to you on the wrist. I love yellow dial watches off my wrist but get self-conscious with them on my wrist. It's like the difference between treating the watch as an object vs. something you're actually comfortable wrapping your wrist with.

Young Jedi would do well--perhaps, having flunked Jedi 101--to visualize the distinction.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques automatic chronographs going for $849 again.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT Chronometer $1499.
> 
> Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate GMT Chronometer Automatic Men's Watch GM2098C-SCAJ-SL


I wasn't familiar with Ball's "Crown Protection System" but was curious after seeing this photo. I thought that was a chrono pusher, but I should have noticed the lack of chrono subdials. There's a description, with good photos, at (hope offsite links are OK) Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon AeroGMT Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This sale is brutal for Texas residents. I wanted to buy a Grand Seiko the tax on it was $350 making the great deal an average deal but if you live elsewhere go for it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No relatives in anther state?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes but i would be embarrassed ordering a $4000 watch through them.

Plus shipping and insurance on a $4000 purchase is not cheap.

Unlike other parts of the country it is often a days drive to get to the next bordering state from most of Texas.

But the real issue is that there is no way I'm letting my family know of this insane addiction of mine. That is only for random strangers on Internet forums to know about.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

rodserling said:


> I have two Bulovas in my rotation (about sixteen watches, at the last count!). Beautiful movement. I just pull the crown when not wearing them. It's a bit of a pain to reset the time/date but no more than winding an automatic. Haven't had to change batteries yet. I agree though about the lack of sapphire. Shame.





boze said:


> I read it was a mistake to pull the crown of quartz when not in use. I understand your rationale with the battery drain of the Bulova movement but still.


I have (had) always believed this to be the case.

I pulled the Bulova manual for another 262 khz watch and it says:

*ABOUT THE POWER CELL*
Your new Quartz Watch has a fresh power cell designed to provide maximum reliability for approximately a year under normal use. If the cell is not replaced before it is exhausted, the watch will simply stop. The mechanism should not be harmed in any manner. However, when the power cell becomes exhausted, it should be removed at your earliest convenience to diminish the possibility of leakage. Never store your watch with an exhausted power cell in it. The watch should be brought to an authorized Bulova dealer for replacement of the power cell.For best performance, the proper power cell should be used.

*Note:* When the crown is in the "OUT" position, the motor and hands stop. Only the quartz crystal continues to vibrate, using very little power. If the watch is to be stored for a length of time, it is recommended that the crown be left in the "OUT" position to prolong battery life.

Since I've moved closer to the ocean and I see the green corrosion around the brass door knobs, this will not be an option for me.

Manual says "one year," but most report 2 years or better (Battery life ... is about two years) I suppose that if they set expectations low (on battery life), no one complains.

If you rotate the watch monthly and wear it for one week each month, you'll extend your batter life from say 2 years, to 6 or 8 years. And so, you might save the cost of two batteries in 5 or 6 years. My mall charges $5 to change a watch battery, maybe $8 for an odd size like this watch has. So, you're looking at $16 in 6 years, or $2.67 a year, or .22 a month, or .007 cents a day.

So, you have to wonder, is it worth it, to save, 2 cents every 3 days to have to pull the crown & then reset the date? Me thinks not.

This:



OfficerCamp said:


> I agree. Id rather replace a battery than put more wear on the stem and crown. Batteries are cheap. Watch repairs rarely are.


+1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bluefly has 20% off with code MDW20. I see a few nice deals.

Oris Titanium 500m for $790 after coupon and cash back.

Oris Men's Aquis Titan Automatic Titanium Grey Dial Titanium (390387201) | Bluefly


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes but i would be embarrassed ordering a $4000 watch through them.
> 
> Plus shipping and insurance on a $4000 purchase is not cheap.
> 
> ...


I though that at this stage we are not random strangers, just a bunch of guys/girls in a support group dealing the emotion of discount watches availablility


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nixon with Swiss quartz movement for $52.50. It's $149 on Amazon.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/957790/nixon-men-s-october-watch?color=BLACK-RED#


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes but i would be embarrassed ordering a $4000 watch through them.


You have $4000 laying around to spend on a luxury watch but the $350 sales tax is a deal breaker? It sounds like the deal is more important than the actual watch.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly has 20% off with code MDW20. I see a few nice deals.
> 
> Oris Titanium 500m for $790 after coupon and cash back.
> 
> Oris Men's Aquis Titan Automatic Titanium Grey Dial Titanium (390387201) | Bluefly


Out of stock..

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> You have $4000 laying around to spend on a luxury watch but the $350 sales tax is a deal breaker? It sounds like the deal is more important than the actual watch.


Maybe he has $4000 because he doesn't throw away $350 on taxes. $350 would cover the Ebay fees if he decides to sell it later.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

whoa said:


> Out of stock..
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Somebody was quick. I had it in my cart to verify the price and then removed it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> You have $4000 laying around to spend on a luxury watch but the $350 sales tax is a deal breaker? It sounds like the deal is more important than the actual watch.


No but the deal is important. The sales price without tax is great. The price with tax is the same as what i can find with some patience on the sales forums...LNIB. So the deal with tax was not a must have.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Target.com has 30% off (including watches): use code MEMDAY30 at checkout. Free shipping over $25. 
For those looking for a Speedmaster homage on a budget, the Casio MTP4500D-1AV looks pretty tempting. Originally $48 this sale brings it down to $34. Put some nice straps on it and it's pretty nice looking.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Not sure if it is a good deal but price looks compelling for Alpina with bracelet

Alpina Startimer Pilot Small Seconds Automatic Navy Blue Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch AL-280NS4S6B https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014HOZBKS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_H5fsxbZAHKKYM










Pic from Amazon


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> No but the deal is important. The sales price without tax is great. The price with tax is the same as what i can find with some patience on the sales forums...LNIB. So the deal with tax was not a must have.


Be happy you're not in New York (I'm sure you are for many reasons.) It seems that most of the grey market dealers are based here (Joma, Ashford, etc.) and the large retailers like Amazon and the SWI Group (WoW, Watchery) are forced to collect sales tax even though they have no physical presence here.

I might as well change my screen name to ScrewedinNY.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Be happy you're not in New York (I'm sure you are for many reasons.) It seems that most of the grey market dealers are based here (Joma, Ashford, etc.) and the large retailers like Amazon and the SWI Group (WoW, Watchery) are forced to collect sales tax even though they have no physical presence here.
> 
> I might as well change my screen name to ScrewedinNY.


Still not too bad compared to Europe where sales tax in most countries is between 20-30%. Plus import duties if you order from outside the EU.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Barry S said:


> Be happy you're not in New York (I'm sure you are for many reasons.) It seems that most of the grey market dealers are based here (Joma, Ashford, etc.) and the large retailers like Amazon and the SWI Group (WoW, Watchery) are forced to collect sales tax even though they have no physical presence here.
> 
> I might as well change my screen name to ScrewedinNY.


I feel your pain.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Ordered 2 Eterna watches from Joma yesterday, got an email just now that neither is in stock and are supposedly on backorder from their warehouse. We'll see where this goes.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom Rack has a Nixon October , in black and red on clearance for $52.50 . a claimed 85% off .

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/957790/nixon-men-s-october-watch?color=BLACK-RED#


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Ordered 2 Eterna watches from Joma yesterday, got an email just now that neither is in stock and are supposedly on backorder from their warehouse. We'll see where this goes.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


I think that was to be expected. It said "ships in 1-2 weeks" right in the description of the watches I ordered. Though, the email for one of them says 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Been getting up the last few weeks and seeing this thread only having a few posts. This morning I saw it had about 30 new posts and the first thing that came into my mind was "Kon Tiki"....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> I think that was to be expected. It said "ships in 1-2 weeks" right in the description of the watches I ordered. Though, the email for one of them says 2-3 weeks.





NYAndrew said:


> Ordered 2 Eterna watches from Joma yesterday, got an email just now that neither is in stock and are supposedly on backorder from their warehouse. We'll see where this goes.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Seems to be typical for Jomashop on some watches. There were people who ordered the Oris 65 from there and had to wait 3-4 weeks to get theirs.

FWIW i got the same notice this morning

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I really like the Jomadeals today. I have the Certina, as you all know, and I've seen "real" photos of that RW and it's quite a watch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really like the Jomadeals today. I have the Certina, as you all know, and I've seen "real" photos of that RW and it's quite a watch.


Noticed you speak a few times about the brown Certina in here and also noticed you posted the white Certina on bracelet the other day in the WRUW thread (not stalking, lol.) Do you own both?

Never knew about Certina until recently. In your experience (or anyone else who wants to chime in) with watch pricing trends (factoring in brand recognition, etc.) do you think these Certina moonphase watches will drop much in the next few months? I notice Jomashop has a 2-3 week wait time so I'm just not sure if I should wait it out and see if they drop more or jump now. I know none of you can say for sure about prices down the line however if I could likely save $75 or more in a few months over the current prices on those Certina moonphases I may just wait seeing as there is already a long wait. Also I am really leaning towards the white on bracelet however the brown is very close.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Just an FYI, if anyone's around NYC the TJ Maxx on 57th and 7th has a couple of the already mentioned Citizens at the usual blowout prices.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Be happy you're not in New York (I'm sure you are for many reasons.) It seems that most of the grey market dealers are based here (Joma, Ashford, etc.) and the large retailers like Amazon and the SWI Group (WoW, Watchery) are forced to collect sales tax even though they have no physical presence here.
> 
> I might as well change my screen name to ScrewedinNY.


How about this one. I have to pay Virginia sales tax on everything I order online, and I've never even lived there. But because diplomatic pouch is based out of Dulles, I have a Virginia mailing address, which means I must succumb to the tax. I'd much rather that money go to a state I actually like and own property in.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Noticed you speak a few times about the brown Certina in here and also noticed you posted the white Certina on bracelet the other day in the WRUW thread (not stalking, lol.) Do you own both?
> 
> Never knew about Certina until recently. In your experience (or anyone else who wants to chime in) with watch pricing trends (factoring in brand recognition, etc.) do you think these Certina moonphase watches watches will drop much in the next few months? I notice Jomashop has a 2-3 week wait time so I'm just not sure if I should wait it out and see if they drop more or jump now. I know none of you can say for sure about prices down the line however if I could likely save $75 or more in a few months over the current prices on those Certina moonphases I may just wait seeing as there is already a long wait. Also I am really leaning towards the white on bracelet however the brown is very close.


I have the silver dial, with silver accents. I believe it's fellow frequent Heads-Upster Barry S who has the brown dial.

I don't imagine they'll be going too much lower, but we've seen some crazy things happen around Black Friday.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm REALLY trying to hold out on the Joma 4 hand Eterna deal....oh heck it's tough!!!!!


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

I couldn't resist Joma's eternas, just picked up this:

Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

I'm turning into an Eterna maniac lol.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

For anything expensive, but relatively small, like a watch or a laptop, consider using a reshipping service like Shipmatica.com. They have a warehouse in Portland, Oregon, so things can be delivered there with no sales tax.

I've used Shipmatica for some World of Watches / The Watchery purchases, and the process couldn't have gone smoother. They received three separate orders from WoW and Watchery, taking pictures of the boxes and notifying me immediately. Then I had them open up the boxes and consolidate the three shipments into one box. They actually took photos of the watches, just to let me know that everything arrived safely, repacked everything in one box, and even included a postcard from Portland with a handwritten note... in Russian. 

I'm not advocating breaking the law, but this would give the option of declaring and paying "use tax" in the state you actually call home.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

I ordered one of those yesterday, along with the gray dial / blue hands Tangaroa. Such sharp looking watches!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> How about this one. I have to pay Virginia sales tax on everything I order online, and I've never even lived there. But because diplomatic pouch is based out of Dulles, I have a Virginia mailing address, which means I must succumb to the tax. I'd much rather that money go to a state I actually like and own property in.


You win!! 

Nothing like being screwed for serving your country.

I will now just stop whining and thank you for your service.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Ordered 2 Eterna watches from Joma yesterday, got an email just now that neither is in stock and are supposedly on backorder from their warehouse. We'll see where this goes.


I would feel confident. The Certina was originally noted on the product page as in stock in 2-3 weeks and it was indeed. Joma seems to have a good handle on stock expectations. Other items are simply labeled "OUT OF STOCK."


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> You have $4000 laying around to spend on a luxury watch but the $350 sales tax is a deal breaker? It sounds like the deal is more important than the actual watch.


It's the principle of the thing. I think sales / use taxes are awful because they a) discourage consumption, and, thus, slow down the economy and b) are regressive. A lower-class person that lives paycheck to paycheck will spend a greater percentage of their income on sales tax than someone who is well off, but puts more money into savings and investments. Not that they will pay LESS sales tax in total, but, since they spend a smaller part of their income on goods subject to sales tax, they spend a smaller part of their income on sales tax itself.

But then again, I'm kind of a Georgist (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgism), so take my opinion with a grain of salt.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Kontiki Four Hands XXL now shows out of stock. I was tempted but 44mm case and 24mm lugs seemed a bit too much. Also placed an order for the new gen Four Hander on bracelet, looking forward to receiving it.

Only found a few pictures online and they usually look better than stock pictures from the manufacturer. $650 on bracelet is a great deal.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have the silver dial, with silver accents. I believe it's fellow frequent Heads-Upster Barry S who has the brown dial.
> 
> I don't imagine they'll be going too much lower, but we've seen some crazy things happen around Black Friday.


I agree and, for what it's worth, with code PHONE20 both can be had for $449.99 with free shipping -- $4 better than the JomaDeal at $449 + $5 shipping.

"_fellow frequent Heads-Upster Barry S_" -- Proud of my new title. Thanks! ;-)


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

FYI, I ordered the brown certina moonphase on the 19th, and they emailed the next day to say 3-5 weeks.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Not sure if already posted on Amazon UK £26.99










https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-Coll...B00SVL1J8W?ie=UTF8&redirect=true&tag=ho01f-21


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Don't know if this has been posted previously. Orient Watch USA has several chronos at half-off (50%) using code STARTSTOP. Some chronos are priced at 125$ (after discount). Don't like chronos, so not my thing and I don't know if these are rock-bottom prices. But doesn't harm to take a look I guess. Sale till Memorial Day.

Have a great weekend folks


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How are the Eterna's? Lume? quality? I've been saving up for an Oris, but haven't found the combo I want really go on sale, kinda thinking about the Kontiki but not sure if it is too dress for me. hows the lume? fit and finish? My only Swiss watches for reference are Steinhart, Squale + Hamilton. Squale + Hamilton fit and finish was excellent for the price but lume was rather disappointing and useless.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> Don't know if this has been posted previously. Orient Watch USA has several chronos at half-off (50%) using code STARTSTOP. Some chronos are priced at 125$ (after discount). Don't like chronos, so not my thing and I don't know if these are rock-bottom prices. But doesn't harm to take a look I guess. Sale till Memorial Day.
> 
> Have a great weekend folks


I was looking through that sale, until I realized all of their chronos were Quartz. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

AVS_Racing said:


> How are the Eterna's? Lume? quality? I've been saving up for an Oris, but haven't found the combo I want really go on sale, kinda thinking about the Kontiki but not sure if it is too dress for me. hows the lume? fit and finish? My only Swiss watches for reference are Steinhart, Squale + Hamilton. Squale + Hamilton fit and finish was excellent for the price but lume was rather disappointing and useless.


Eterna quality is outstanding. Among the nicest watches I have owned in the price range. I have the older Kontiki date, a Vaughan, and had the Kontiki chrono. Lume on my Kontikis is very good but but not quite Seiko or Omega bright. To get them at these current sale prices is great value for the money (in the context of automatic Swiss watches).

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> How are the Eterna's? Lume? quality? I've been saving up for an Oris, but haven't found the combo I want really go on sale, kinda thinking about the Kontiki but not sure if it is too dress for me. hows the lume? fit and finish? My only Swiss watches for reference are Steinhart, Squale + Hamilton. Squale + Hamilton fit and finish was excellent for the price but lume was rather disappointing and useless.


Eterna lume is bright and unique:










(Internet photo)

About the same or a bit brighter than Oris lume. F&F in the same ballpark as Oris.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Looking for a decent dresswatch? Ultimate deal IMO:

Eterna Madison Eight days, caliber 3010 with spherodrive for 1278,- after coupon and cb!!

-> Eterna Men's Madison Mechanical Black Genuine Alligator And Dial Ss (349622301) | Bluefly

use MDW20 and befrugal

the watch is absolutely amazing, only the clasp could be better.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> How are the Eterna's? Lume? quality? I've been saving up for an Oris, but haven't found the combo I want really go on sale, kinda thinking about the Kontiki but not sure if it is too dress for me. hows the lume? fit and finish? My only Swiss watches for reference are Steinhart, Squale + Hamilton. Squale + Hamilton fit and finish was excellent for the price but lume was rather disappointing and useless.


I think Eterna quality is far superior to the Steinies. Have not owned the other makers you referenced. Agree with other comments that Tiki lume it's very good. Other Eterna models have far less lume applied.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Qualitywise Eterna is far above all watchcompanies that you mentioned. Dresswatches in general just don´t have much lume and this is what Eterna mostly makes... Kontiki´s are an exception from that



AVS_Racing said:


> How are the Eterna's? Lume? quality? I've been saving up for an Oris, but haven't found the combo I want really go on sale, kinda thinking about the Kontiki but not sure if it is too dress for me. hows the lume? fit and finish? My only Swiss watches for reference are Steinhart, Squale + Hamilton. Squale + Hamilton fit and finish was excellent for the price but lume was rather disappointing and useless.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Jessem1133 said:


> I was looking through that sale, until I realized all of their chronos were Quartz. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asking for "auto" chronos...of any reasonable quality...at 125$ would be asking a wee bit too much...me thinks ;-)


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

sorry guys, this was sold out 10 mins after I posted it... 



Uhrman said:


> Looking for a decent dresswatch? Ultimate deal IMO:
> 
> Eterna Madison Eight days, caliber 3010 with spherodrive for 1278,- after coupon and cb!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have the silver dial, with silver accents. I believe it's fellow frequent Heads-Upster Barry S who has the brown dial.
> 
> I don't imagine they'll be going too much lower, but we've seen some crazy things happen around Black Friday.


Thanks for the reply. So $480 after coupon for the silver on bracelet is as good as its been? Also how is the lume on these DS 8s?

Who's best for cash back with jomashop right now?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> No but the deal is important. The sales price without tax is great. The price with tax is the same as what i can find with some patience on the sales forums...LNIB. So the deal with tax was not a must have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You can do better actually if you haggle with AZFT.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> You can do better actually if you haggle with AZFT.


Tried that, they couldn't come closer than $500 to the number that LexTempus has on sale.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Seiko SRP585 for $174.99. Seller lists it as quartz, but it is automatic. Try coupon code "goggle" for extra $10 off.

SEIKO SRP585K1 Quartz Prospex Air Divers Stainless Steel Men's Watch - BrandNamesWatch.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Just a heads up to those of you like myself who jumped on the recent Hexa Osprey ebay deals. Another member posted on https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/hexa-osprey-review-im-impressed-3083698-6.html that his watch was missing 2 of the 3 screws from the rotor of the movement in his watch. Now most (or all) of you I'm sure are much more watch savvy then myself and likely would have noticed this if it was an issue however if there is anyone like me who would not notice these things you may want to check yours. After reading his post and seeing his pic I felt bad for him and thought it was just a sad isolated incident. I checked mine last night an I am also missing 2 screws in the rotor. My packaging, etc. looked like a brand new watch when I received it. Put a contact through to the ebay seller last night and no reply yet.


It looks like I got a deluxe version; mine's only missing one rotor screw. *smh*

I'd post a picture but I keep getting error messages right now.

I'm not sure what to do about this. I really like the watch, but this is a disturbing lack of quality control. And I'm wondering if two of three screws will be enough for the rotor. And as has been mentioned, where's that other screw? In the watch somewhere?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Thanks for the reply. So $480 after coupon for the silver on bracelet is as good as its been? Also how is the lume on these DS 8s?
> 
> Who's best for cash back with jomashop right now?


Lume is not staggering but not bad considering the narrow hands and indices. According to the Certina website they use BG W9, which is second only to C3 in the Superluminova family.

Just noticed I'm not the only one having problems uploading photos. I'll post a couple as soon as it's resolved.

I haven't found any cash back offers for Jomashop but I haven't done an exhaustive search.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Far be it for me to push Invictas on anybody. But at these prices, for a knockaround summer beater ...?

GivingAssistant.org is offering a 15% rebate, and recognizing the weekend 35% off Invicta code, 'INVICTA35'

That makes the following watches, with NH35 movements (photos still aren't working)...

$38.67

(Pro Diver, Carbon dial, two-tone bracelet, date)

Men's Pro Diver Automatic Two-Tone SS Carbon Fiber Dial SS | World of Watches

(Pro Diver, Black dial, two-tone bracelet, date)

Men's Pro Diver Automatic Two-Tone SS Black Dial 45 mm SS | World of Watches

$49.72
(Pro Diver, stainless bracelet, charcoal gray dial, date)
Men's Pro Diver Auto Stainless Steel Charcoal Dial Black Bezel | World of Watches

And other automatic dive watches to be had under $100 with the coupon code and rebate. Those were just the eye-poppers.


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Far be it for me to push Invictas on anybody. But at these prices, for a knockaround summer beater ...?
> 
> GivingAssistant.org is offering a 15% rebate, and recognizing the weekend 35% off Invicta code, 'INVICTA35'
> 
> ...


$38 is still more than I'd pay for one of those... Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

The problem with INVICTAs is not the price, or even the quality, it's just that they are so overstated and fake looking. They really just try too hard to look like a more expensive watch. Thereby, showing, loudly, how cheap they are.

Also, the overly HUGE size of some of them screams, "Look at me!" Defeating the more modest way of showing a valuable piece of understated jewelry.

But hey, if it blows your skirt up... Go for it. Don't let anybody judge you. Life is short, who cares what anybody else thinks...


Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Far be it for me to push Invictas on anybody.


You know, they say Invictas are a lot like fat girls. They're a lot of fun until your friends catch you with one.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Clockwork Synergy is having a sale: %20 off with code BIG20 - %30 off $100 with code BIG30 - %50 off $200 with code BIG50 

Does not work on items marked in the "sale" section. However there some good deals to be found in there as well. Leather 2 piece straps for $12, natos for $7, etc. 

I have quite a few straps from them and they are great quality. Customer service is also great with them.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I resemble these Invicta remarks lol! I just bought a Invicta Reserve - my wife asked me if I was trying to be Flava Flav lol! I love big dive watches, submariner, GMT's, vintage, Seiko 5's, Seiko Monsters (most versions) and plenty of others. I have never purchased an extremely upper tier brand but, I look forward to exploring them!


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Really? Does this watch look fake and overstated to you? What I see is a very nice entry level diver and a great price. 











Leekster said:


> The problem with INVICTAs is not the price, or even the quality, it's just that they are so overstated and fake looking. They really just try too hard to look like a more expensive watch. Thereby, showing, loudly, how cheap they are.
> 
> Also, the overly HUGE size of some of them screams, "Look at me!" Defeating the more modest way of showing a valuable piece of understated jewelry.
> 
> ...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> Dresswatches in general just don´t have much lume and this is what Eterna mostly makes... Kontiki´s are an exception from that


The Kontiki lume is much much better than the Pulseometer's lume.

A dress watch with very nice lume is Junghans Max Bill Bauhaus watch.


----------



## Chamo22 (Mar 4, 2016)

JP88socal said:


> Really? Does this watch look fake and overstated to you? What I see is a very nice entry level diver and a great price.


The only problem with Invicta is their predatory marketing strategy. If your watch is worth $60, why pretend it's $600 marked 90% off? It screams of desperation and dishonesty and it leaves a bad taste in everyone's mouth. But evidently it works because Invicta has grown a lot since it sold its first watches through ads in Popular Mechanics.

With all the money it has, it should stop marketing its watches that way. I've also heard that their customer service is terrible if you try to get your watch serviced under warranty.

The best thing for them to do now is to fire their whole marketing staff and hire some good watch designers. But what do I know, these guys are making big bucks doing what they are doing now.

I have 4 Invictas, all given to me by well meaning people. All of them are "bigger than life" and a bit gaudy, but none of them have suffered any service problems.

In looking for homage watches worldwide, I've also found that Invicta sells watches overseas that they don't sell in the US. Those watches have foreign script (words) on them and look far different from the monster watches I see advertised.

The joke above about fat girls. What do I care what other people think? I wear cheap $20 Chinese watches proudly. There's a reason behind each purchase and I'd gladly explain it.

Personally, I would buy an Invicta if they sold the watch that I'm looking for to fill in my collection.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Leekster said:


> The problem with INVICTAs is not the price,* or even the quality*, it's just that they are so overstated and fake looking. They really just try too hard to look like a more expensive watch. Thereby, showing, loudly, how cheap they are.
> 
> Also, the overly HUGE size of some of them screams, "Look at me!" Defeating the more modest way of showing a valuable piece of understated jewelry.
> 
> ...


No, its the quality too. Scan the boards, you'll see a lot of complaints about poor quality, poor fit and finish, problems out of the box, and watches that just stop running. Add to that very very poor customer service and what you have is a throw away watch. Buy it for $50 and it breaks, throw it away and get another. So long as you have that attitude, you'll be fine.

Bought my Wife a $150 or so sapphire diver and at 17 months it went legs up like a dying cockroach. How does a quartz watch just "die" at 17 months? I have 25 year old quartz Timex watches that still purr. My Invicta failure rate is 100%


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

At that point you just hand the watch to the girl and swear that it belongs to her.



RidingDonkeys said:


> You know, they say Invictas are a lot like fat girls. They're a lot of fun until your friends catch you with one.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Dang, im trying hard not to laugh but ROFL


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Lots of affordable Casio and Timex at Target.com, with 30% off using code MEMDAY30.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Bluefly has 20% off with code MDW20. I see a few nice deals.
> 
> Oris Titanium 500m for $790 after coupon and cash back.
> 
> Oris Men's Aquis Titan Automatic Titanium Grey Dial Titanium (390387201) | Bluefly


Glad I re-read and saw the cash back. I have this amount in an account for something else and would have blown it in a heartbeat except I have no patience for cashback.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

ScootingCat said:


> Lots of affordable Casio and Timex at Target.com, with 30% off using code MEMDAY30.


Thanks a ton...picked up 3 Timex weekenders as family gifts...rock-bottom prices on those (at least as per 3xCamel on Amazon).


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

ScootingCat said:


> Lots of affordable Casio and Timex at Target.com, with 30% off using code MEMDAY30.


You can also use the code for watch bands. They only sell Speidel. Pain in the butt to search as the don't sort them by size.

replacement watch bands at Target


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hat-tip to SlickDeals for this one. How 'bout an in-house manufacture movement from JeanRichard for $999?

Use 'SDRONDE999' at checkout. I'd at least try the rebate sites, too, to see if they work and chop it down even farther.

JeanRichard 1681 60310-11-131-AA6 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Glad I re-read and saw the cash back. I have this amount in an account for something else and would have blown it in a heartbeat except I have no patience for cashback.


I lied. I still went back to buy it. Probably my dream diver. Thankfully sold out, cuz my boat was burning oil on her first big outing of the season last night and I know the bill is gonna come soon. . .


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hat-tip to SlickDeals for this one. How 'bout an in-house manufacture movement from JeanRichard for $999?
> 
> Use 'SDRONDE999' at checkout. I'd at least try the rebate sites, too, to see if they work and chop it down even farther.
> 
> JeanRichard 1681 60310-11-131-AA6 Men's Watch , watches


Same deal available through Ebates with code AFFRHONDE999, so you're guaranteed an additional 4% cash back.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeanrichard 1681 is my daily watch and I love it so much. Highly recommended for that price!












WorthTheWrist said:


> Hat-tip to SlickDeals for this one. How 'bout an in-house manufacture movement from JeanRichard for $999?
> 
> Use 'SDRONDE999' at checkout. I'd at least try the rebate sites, too, to see if they work and chop it down even farther.
> 
> JeanRichard 1681 60310-11-131-AA6 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Evine.com is having a AIR BLUE Exclusive Memorial Day event - may 30 on Evine live. Featuring officially licensed Blue Angels and Thunderbird models.

This link shows you which TV station in your area is showing it.

EVINE Live | Shop. Share. Smile. | Shop at Home Online


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> No, its the quality too. Scan the boards, you'll see a lot of complaints about poor quality, poor fit and finish, problems out of the box, and watches that just stop running. Add to that very very poor customer service and what you have is a throw away watch. Buy it for $50 and it breaks, throw it away and get another. So long as you have that attitude, you'll be fine.
> 
> Bought my Wife a $150 or so sapphire diver and at 17 months it went legs up like a dying cockroach. How does a quartz watch just "die" at 17 months? I have 25 year old quartz Timex watches that still purr. My Invicta failure rate is 100%


Do you have any experience with Invicta Jason Taylor series? A rather high price range one with very impressive design and Swiss Made branded.

Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

I would not believe its swiss made even if they buy me a ticket to witness it being made there and even then I would question it being same garbage different place.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

maxixix said:


> I would not believe its swiss made even if they buy me a ticket to witness it being made there and even then I would question it being same garbage different place.


They use Swiss movements and (presumably) creative accounting.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Its like buying a Yugo and the engine falls out at 17 months.

And then someone comes along and says, "What about the Yugo S-class, built by Mercedes engineers in Germany."

And I say, "so what." If your warranty on your basic products is worthless, what makes me trust your more expensive product with a red and white Swiss flag stamped on it?

You can put a Swiss flag on dog mess, its still dog mess.

Treat the Invicta like a plastic Bic lighter - *disposable*, and you'll do fine.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

A quick update of what's at Massdrop, I think some of these have been listed, but not sure if a pic was included:
*
Miro Quartz Watch
*








$84.99

Minimalist Style, Miyota Movement

Inspired by Nordic design, Miró specializes in crafting lightweight watches with a clean, simplistic aesthetic. And the company's Quartz Watch is no different. Featuring minimalist construction, a precision Miyota movement, and a calf leather strap, it's equal parts high style and low-key good looks. The case is waterproof up to 50 meters, and the simple gray dial is embellished only with notches at the hour markers and a small logo at the 12 o'clock position. As the strap is made of calf leather, it will age and transform with use, giving you a one-of-a-kind watch with universal appeal.

*
Citizen Eco-Drive AO Watch*









$109.99

Solar Powered + Day & Date Subdials

Fitted with Citizen Eco-Drive 8635 solar quartz movement, the AO9000-06B runs entirely on solar energy and offers a 6-month power reserve. It's equipped with a mineral crystal, beneath which is a pearlescent dial with two subdials-one displaying the day, the other displaying the date. Arabic numerals adorn the hour positions, with the date complication replacing the numeral at 3 o'clock and the day complication replacing the numeral at 9 o'clock.

*
Seiko SARB033/035 Watch*









$299.99

Case Design

The Seiko SARB033 and SARB035 offer modern technical features within a classic design reminiscent of Grand Seiko. The 38 mm stainless steel case features a "stepped" case design, where the outer edge is polished and the lug hoods are satin brushed. The side of the case also features two beveled edges, giving the case a unique shape.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

A sort of friend of mine has a few Invicta watches. One is a Bolt Zeus reserve special super duper something or other. The watch has those cable accents around the dial and on the band. It is only a few months old and I noticed the gold cables are not so gold any more.
He has another large one that has a chip in the crystal. To get it repaired under warranty he has to send it back to Switzerland on his dime. He also bought a third which is 63mm across .

He is a nice guy but I can't convince him there are other brands to consider. He likes the attention the watch brings and he values that more then quality. Plus he really believes the msrp is valid. He is in his 40's so youth is not an excuse.



Ticonderoga said:


> Its like buying a Yugo and the engine falls out at 17 months.
> 
> And then someone comes along and says, "What about the Yugo S-class, built by Mercedes engineers in Germany."
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *mplsabdulllah*_Thanks for the reply. So $480 after coupon for the silver on bracelet is as good as its been? Also how is the lume on these DS 8s?
> 
> _
> _Who's best for cash back with jomashop right now?_





Barry S said:


> Lume is not staggering but not bad considering the narrow hands and indices. According to the Certina website they use BG W9, which is second only to C3 in the Superluminova family.
> 
> Just noticed I'm not the only one having problems uploading photos. I'll post a couple as soon as it's resolved.
> 
> I haven't found any cash back offers for Jomashop but I haven't done an exhaustive search.


As promised:
(Thanks to the tech team for the quick fix.)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> As promised:
> (Thanks to the tech team for the quick fix.)


Thanks for the pics. Looks pretty good. I put in my order for the silver dial on bracelet Friday night. Hope it comes much sooner then the 2 to 3 weeks the are projecting.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has 20% off (max of $50) with code MEMDAY. They have some Deep Blue and Air Blue automatic watches that might be good deals with the discount.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

mplsabdulllah said:


> Thanks for the pics. Looks pretty good. I put in my order for the silver dial on bracelet Friday night. Hope it comes much sooner then the 2 to 3 weeks the are projecting.


My pleasure. You'll love it!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hat-tip to SlickDeals for this one. How 'bout an in-house manufacture movement from JeanRichard for $999?
> 
> Use 'SDRONDE999' at checkout. I'd at least try the rebate sites, too, to see if they work and chop it down even farther.
> 
> JeanRichard 1681 60310-11-131-AA6 Men's Watch , watches


I love my JR watches, probably my favorite brand because of their aggressive designs and relatively unknown status. The Ronde series (non cushion version) is not my cup of tea though, very disappointing IMO. The design is super safe and shockingly far from all of the other lines. It is a very conservative dress model with a round bezel ring and that's basically it. The truth is that any other watch maker can make a watch that looks like that but not like a Terrascope. I love the hands and the dial, I had it on my wrist but even for the price, I could not keep it. I explained why here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-do-you-guys-think-about-design-2192417-2.html


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

In an obviously satirical attempt at trolling this thread, I present SV by Sergio. Heads up! Only $19.99 USD at your neighborhood Rite-Aid Pharmacy!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

colgex said:


> I love my JR watches, probably my favorite brand because of their aggressive designs and relatively unknown status. The Ronde series (non cushion version) is not my cup of tea though, very disappointing IMO. The design is super safe and shockingly far from all of the other lines. It is a very conservative dress model with a round bezel ring and that's basically it. The truth is that any other watch maker can make a watch that looks like that but not like a Terrascope. I love the hands and the dial, I had it on my wrist but even for the price, I could not keep it. I explained why here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-do-you-guys-think-about-design-2192417-2.html


I have to disagree on the part about any other watch maker. The dial and markers are gorgeous, and the movement is killer.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> In an obviously satirical attempt at trolling this thread, I present SV by Sergio. Heads up! Only $19.99 USD at your neighborhood Rite-Aid Pharmacy!


They've all got security devices on them -- they must be worth a lot more! ;-)


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Barry S said:


> They've all got security devices on them -- they must be worth a lot more! ;-)


Well, they are by Sergio.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I have to disagree on the part about any other watch maker. The dial and markers are gorgeous, and the movement is killer.


C'mon Robotaz, I specifically mentioned the case. I did point out that the hands and the dial are exquisite but Victorinox pulled that same design on a $800 dollar watch. JR is doing it on a $4000 dollar watch and that is why it underwhelms me. Obviously the movement and and markers are excellent but I was referring to the case work. There's really nothing exciting about the casework on the model. Same thing happens with the Certina Moonphase posted earlier here IMO. Great dial, subpar case design.










vs.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> In an obviously satirical attempt at trolling this thread, I present SV by Sergio. Heads up! Only $19.99 USD at your neighborhood Rite-Aid Pharmacy!


This isn't a deal, I saw these same watches at Walgreens for $17.99 AND they were in New Hampshire so no sales tax. Even CVS probably has better prices than this. I find Rite-Aid's prices are always higher on SV's than all the other chain pharmacies, even when running a sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

colgex said:


> C'mon Robotaz, I specifically mentioned the case. I did point out that the hands and the dial are exquisite but Victorinox pulled that same design on a $800 dollar watch. JR is doing it on a $4000 dollar watch and that is why it underwhelms me. Obviously the movement and and markers are excellent but I was referring to the case work. There's really nothing exciting about the casework on the model. Same thing happens with the Certina Moonphase posted earlier here IMO. Great dial, subpar case design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's perfect for a dress watch. Flat, polished, and simple.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I think it's perfect. Flat, polished, and simple.


Just like my girlfriend !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Just like my girlfriend !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I held off posting that myself


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Just like my girlfriend !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I've been watching this thread to see who would have some awesome Memorial Day sales and I have seen very little. I don't recall if it's been posted, but Long Island Watch is giving 10% off right now. The deal won't stack though with their 5% off to first time buyers. Still, with some of their prices already being low just that 10% can work out great. For example, they have the Seiko Sumo SBDC031 at $449, which is not the lowest (Amazon is $435), but 10% off drops it to a lowest on the Net of $404. Likewise you won't find Laco's cheapest automatic flieger watch any lower than what Long Island Watch has it at $329, but with 10% off now you're looking at the lowest priced on the Net of $296.

Those were on my wish list, but unfortunately I just recently got a Deep Blue diver and Geckota flieger. What I did get though is the Dievas MG-1 diver - paid a high price for it as it was much cheaper when introduced just a few months ago, but at least I got 10% off that helped sooth the pain.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> In an obviously satirical attempt at trolling this thread, I present SV by Sergio. Heads up! Only $19.99 USD at your neighborhood Rite-Aid Pharmacy!


Thanks for the heads up, never thought i'd be able to afford my grail until today!


----------



## xenobion (Feb 2, 2016)

Autodromo prototipo and Group B 20% off at modern anthology.

Code: Travel

modernanthology.com/collections/watches


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

The NTH sale is starting today at 11 am EDT.

Coming Soon - Janis Trading Company


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Evine has the Air Blue 45mm Blue Angels or Thunderbirds Swiss Quartz Chronograph Watch w/ Extra Bracelet & Strap for 30% off at $389.93. They show many colors and only one is sold out.

Not my cup of tea , my old eyes can't see all those little numbers and dials , but its a nice looking timepiece.

Air Blue 45mm Blue Angels or Thunderbirds Swiss Quartz Chronograph Watch w/ Extra Bracelet & Strap


----------



## Monsta_AU (Oct 21, 2013)

Now, for something a bit different....










*Panzer Breuer 44 Watches on 'Masswatch' for $234.99 after 6 sold.*

Guest link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzera-breur-watch?mode=guest_open

*There is 11 different styles on order, so pricing is a bit tricky, but to simplify:


SS Case on Leather/NATO = $-20 
Gold Case on Leather/NATO = $-5 
SS Case on Mesh = listed price 

No posted limits on units available.*

Nice watches these ones..... and the value is decent at the price. Forget the Daniel Wellingtons at your local Mall Jeweller - these are what you want.

Miyota 821A Automatic (40hr PR), non-hacking but does handwind. Domed Mineral Crystal w/AR, Display Mineral Crystal caseback, 50m WR, 44x14mm case, 22mm lugs with 51mm L2L.

For my own taste, the white face on mesh is the pick of the bunch. Gold case on Natos work well too. Cannot stand the white date disc on the black face models as it ruins the whole Bauhaus minimalistic feel.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted but Panatime has a 25% off sale on their entire site with code "USA25". Haven't been on this site in a while but they seem to have a lot of clearance items too which also seem eligible for 25% off in addition. Ends today!
Panerai & Breitling Watch Bands, Watch Straps & Buckles | Panatime


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

xenobion said:


> Autodromo prototipo and Group B 20% off at modern anthology.
> 
> Code: Travel
> 
> modernanthology.com/collections/watches


Thanks, but i just tried to buy a prototipo and it said the code "travel" does not meet the requirements. 
Which is probably a good thing as I didn't need to spend more money on another watch today.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

colgex said:


> C'mon Robotaz, I specifically mentioned the case. I did point out that the hands and the dial are exquisite but Victorinox pulled that same design on a $800 dollar watch. JR is doing it on a $4000 dollar watch and that is why it underwhelms me. Obviously the movement and and markers are excellent but I was referring to the case work. There's really nothing exciting about the casework on the model. Same thing happens with the Certina Moonphase posted earlier here IMO. Great dial, subpar case design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the profile, is similar. But the shape of the cases from the front are different. And the VSA is not an $800 watch - it's half that at $400.

I have that exact VSA and really like it, but I don't think it's a stand-in for the JR just because of some vague similarities.

Would you say one of the many Sub homages (Steinhart, MKII, etc&#8230 is a stand-in for the real thing because they are similar?


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This Raymond Weil automatic chrono is $899 at World of Watches. You can probably get it down to $760 with BeFrugal cashback and rebate. The dial appears blue but I think it may be black judging by pictures on other sites.







http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...ne-leather-two-tone-dial-ss-rw-4878-stc-00268


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> Maybe the profile, is similar. But the shape of the cases from the front are different. And the VSA is not an $800 watch - it's half that at $400.
> 
> I have that exact VSA and really like it, but I don't think it's a stand-in for the JR just because of some vague similarities.
> 
> Would you say one of the many Sub homages (Steinhart, MKII, etc&#8230 is a stand-in for the real thing because they are similar?


Yes, relatively in terms of the design which is my argument. To me, all subs homages are the same as the real deal sub. To me a diver that went outside of the box is something like the Diastar 200 diver.

The watches though, are obviously not the same or even close in terms of the whole package but that is not my argument. Its just me, maybe I'm picky but I like unique watches and not journeyman _case_ designs. I can deal with funky dials but not with bland case designs. I can see unique dials but a bland case design will not make me want the watch.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

DID YOU SEE THIS WATCHERY HELL???? 94-96% MAURICE CORUM CHANEL


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> DID YOU SEE THIS WATCHERY HELL???? 94-96% MAURICE CORUM CHANEL


this grabbed for 800 usd Maurice Lacroix LC6068-YG101-13E Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial 18K Yellow Gold, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Quartz Watches

and also 6 more watches grabbed


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Unis...UTF8&qid=1464627745&sr=1-45&nodeID=6358539011

Mondaine Stop2Go 41mm watch....$289.99!! All-time low according to camelx3. On Amazon. Kind of fell out of love with these but still a cool movement. Look up Stop2Go if you haven't heard of it. Very unique.


----------



## xenobion (Feb 2, 2016)

Soulspawn said:


> Thanks, but i just tried to buy a prototipo and it said the code "travel" does not meet the requirements.
> Which is probably a good thing as I didn't need to spend more money on another watch today.
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Ah really? I got the 15% to work earlier on the email signup earlier this year. Curious if that still works.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

vitekodessa said:


> this grabbed for 800 usd Maurice Lacroix LC6068-YG101-13E Watches,Men's Les Classiques Auto Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial 18K Yellow Gold, Luxury Maurice Lacroix Quartz Watches
> 
> and also 6 more watches grabbed


Where are you seeing 94-96% off? The biggest discount I see on a Maurice LaCroix is 82%, and the link you gave says $3k. They do change their prices pretty often (and even within site!).

I did see the Eterna Vaughn big date (white face) for $999.99, which you should be able to get down to $819 with BeFrugal rebate+cashback.
Eterna 7630.41.61.1186 Watches,Men's Vaughn Automatic Black Genuine Alligator White Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Unis...UTF8&qid=1464627745&sr=1-45&nodeID=6358539011
> 
> Mondaine Stop2Go 41mm watch....$289.99!! All-time low according to camelx3. On Amazon. Kind of fell out of love with these but still a cool movement. Look up Stop2Go if you haven't heard of it. Very unique.


Wow! Great price! I was happy with $341.99 from Amazon last year.

Still loving the watch. What other watch does this??


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Unis...UTF8&qid=1464627745&sr=1-45&nodeID=6358539011
> 
> Mondaine Stop2Go 41mm watch....$289.99!! All-time low according to camelx3. On Amazon. Kind of fell out of love with these but still a cool movement. Look up Stop2Go if you haven't heard of it. Very unique.
> 
> View attachment 8277226


If Amazon UK was offering this I would jump on it. Still well over £300 here.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

I've had my eye on this Bulova. $285 after SPRINGLUX30 coupon and 5% cash back is very tempting, though probably not "once in a lifetime" great. Apparently The Watchery throws in a winder and watch box with your order? Anyone know if the winder or box are worth a damn?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The winder is worth a damn. It's a simple portable winder that will do the job, and great to get for free.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Jammy said:


> Where are you seeing 94-96% off? The biggest discount I see on a Maurice LaCroix is 82%, and the link you gave says $3k. They do change their prices pretty often (and even within site!).
> 
> I did see the Eterna Vaughn big date (white face) for $999.99, which you should be able to get down to $819 with BeFrugal rebate+cashback.
> Eterna 7630.41.61.1186 Watches,Men's Vaughn Automatic Black Genuine Alligator White Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches
> ...


it was a very fast sale
also grabbed for 1300 Corum A986-02934


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

There's an eBay seller who has the Fortis Flieger Cockpit in orange/black and yellow/black for $399. That is $150 less than Jomashop's current Memorial Day sale price. It is an INCREDIBLE deal! 

Search eBay seller: clearinghousesales


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've seen Corums on SWI well under 2k recently but always sold out.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Didn't realize that was Upscaletime's eBay name. They also have the Glycine Incursore PVD for $389!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

M111 said:


> Didn't realize that was Upscaletime's eBay name. They also have the Glycine Incursore PVD for $389!


They also have a Fortis auto chrono for $849.99

Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 597 20 71 L 01 | eBay


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

M111 said:


> Didn't realize that was Upscaletime's eBay name. They also have the Glycine Incursore PVD for $389!


AKA Darrell Spencer. Good guy. I've bought plenty from him.


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Wow! Great price! I was happy with $341.99 from Amazon last year.
> 
> Still loving the watch. What other watch does this??


Still a little pricey north of the 49th, damn.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I was at an outlet jewelry store today and they were having a sale on Breitling. They had two Chronomat 44 two tone steel and yellow gold for 60% off and a Transocean Moonphase Chrono for 60% selling for around $4200, among others. All with FACTORY Breitling warranties and stamped papers BNIB. If you're in the Boston area message me and I'll give you the details but sale ends tonight at 9PM eastern.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tissot Visodate (Black or White) for $355 after $20 off $350 promo code MEM25 at jomashop. This is as cheap as it gets for the well-regarded Visodate.

*TISSOT Heritage Visodate BLACK*
Tissot Heritage Visodate Men's Watch T019.430.16.051.01 - Heritage - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


*TISSOT Heritage Visodate White*
Tissot Heritage Visodate Automatic Men's Watch T019.430.16.031.01 - Heritage - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SEIKO SNDC31 $89.99 from Jomashop on eBay* ($30 less than Amazon and $40 under Jomashop.com)
40mm case, 9mm thick, 7T92 quartz chronograph movement, 100M WR


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Evine has some deals on Fortis:

EVINE Live | Shop. Share. Smile. | Shop at Home Online


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

M111 said:


> There's an eBay seller who has the Fortis Flieger Cockpit in orange/black and yellow/black for $399. That is $150 less than Jomashop's current Memorial Day sale price. It is an INCREDIBLE deal!
> 
> Search eBay seller: clearinghousesales


Is that an AD?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on the blue Zenith El Primero Stratos flyback chrono, 3995 at Ashford less 6% befrugal cashback.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> AKA Darrell Spencer. Good guy. I've bought plenty from him.


Is buying from him through eBay safe for warranty purpose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the blue Zenith El Primero Stratos flyback chrono, 3995 at Ashford less 6% befrugal cashback.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


One of my dream watches. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I'm happy to report that my Hexa just showed up with all three screws fastening the rotor. I'm looking forward to it spending a week on the wrist in Isle of Man starting tomorrow...although it would have been much better to have dived with it last week in Cyprus.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Is that an AD?


I was wondering that myself a while ago and searched their website (Upscaletime.com). They are not an AD for any brand but honor the length of each manufacturer's warranty with their own plan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> As promised:
> (Thanks to the tech team for the quick fix.)
> 
> View attachment 8266602


I know it's the first morning after a holiday weekend and the blood is still in my coffee stream....

But I was expecting to see lume on the moonphase! How cool would that be?

Congrats on the Precidrive. Nice HAQ watch that should be good for <15spy!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks! Hasn't lost a second yet.

Ball has one with a lumed moonphase. See below.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

jisham said:


> But I was expecting to see lume on the moonphase! How cool would that be?


The Ball Trainmaster Moonphase has tritium tubes behind it!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> The Ball Trainmaster Moonphase has tritium tubes behind it!]


That's the one!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the blue Zenith El Primero Stratos flyback chrono, 3995 at Ashford less 6% befrugal cashback.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It has been as low as $3495. The bracelet version has been $3995.

https://slickdeals.net/f/8294055-ze...watch-03-2067-405-51-r514-3-495-free-shipping


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

frostjoe said:


> The Ball Trainmaster Moonphase has tritium tubes behind it!
> 
> View attachment 8285298


That's a nice looking moon phase. Too bad it won't actually glow like that in person.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm happy to report that my Hexa just showed up with all three screws fastening the rotor. I'm looking forward to it spending a week on the wrist in Isle of Man starting tomorrow...although it would have been much better to have dived with it last week in Cyprus.


Enjoy the TT. Dream trip for me here in Texas.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> It has been as low as $3495. The bracelet version has been $3995.
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/8294055-ze...watch-03-2067-405-51-r514-3-495-free-shipping





RyanD said:


> That's a nice looking moon phase. Too bad it won't actually glow like that in person.


The Seagull Treatment: Swoop in, .... on heads, fly away.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

my yesterday order for 8 watches on thewatchery with discount 94-97% maurice, corum etc.
all canceled

We regret to inform you that, unfortunately, the following item(s): that you ordered are now out of stock


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Seagull Treatment: Swoop in, .... on heads, fly away.


The only way to get the lume on a Ball to look like it does in photos is with a black light. There are videos showing what they actually look like, and I can confirm that mine looks the same. Lucky for me that lume is at the bottom of my list for watch features.

And yes, that Zenith has been cheaper. The Stratos Flybacks are probably one of the better values in Zenith models recently.

Sorry if facts bother you.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Seagull Treatment: Swoop in, .... on heads, fly away.


"Lovely wedding photos! Too bad that 47% of marriages end in divorce."


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

vitekodessa said:


> my yesterday order for 8 watches on thewatchery with discount 94-97% maurice, corum etc.
> all canceled
> 
> We regret to inform you that, unfortunately, the following item(s): that you ordered are now out of stock


More like our system gliched they where never 94-97% off, no watches for you!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> my yesterday order for 8 watches on thewatchery with discount 94-97% maurice, corum etc.
> all canceled
> 
> We regret to inform you that, unfortunately, the following item(s): that you ordered are now out of stock


Did they at least give you a 5% off coupon that can't be combined with any other offer? :roll: I wonder if any of them will magically appear back in stock later.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Did they at least give you a 5% off coupon that can't be combined with any other offer? :roll: I wonder if any of them will magically appear back in stock later.


To compensate you for the inconvenience, we would like to offer you 5% off your next order from eWatches.com. To receive this discount, simply call one of our representatives at 1.866.799.2824 and they will apply the discount to a new order.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> my yesterday order for 8 watches on thewatchery with discount 94-97% maurice, corum etc.
> all canceled
> 
> We regret to inform you that, unfortunately, the following item(s): that you ordered are now out of stock


That really seems bogus. ALL of them??? That is really bad service, especially to not even offer you anything. It would be nice if we had any recourse- but when they cancelled me last time, I realized that my only real option was to never buy from them again.


----------



## vulgarhands (Aug 4, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> That really seems bogus. ALL of them??? That is really bad service, especially to not even offer you anything. It would be nice if we had any recourse- but when they cancelled me last time, I realized that my only real option was to never buy from them again.


 Seriously , what a bummer..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

What's the TT?

Just kidding! Thanks, it is a once in a lifetime opportunity for me too. I just happen to be stationed close enough to make it cheap enough to afford. Having a friend with a place to stay helps more than anything else. Hell, you don't need tickets to watch the race, but they'll charge you 1300 pounds to camp for a week. Ridiculous.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just received an email from Jomashop about my Certina moonphase. They bumped the wait up from 2 - 3 weeks to 3 - 5 weeks. Ughhh. Between this and the 2 doc watches that will take several months...... o|

Good news is I had taken a little break from purchasing so maybe the fact that these will come later still means I sort of on a watch break :-!


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Unis...UTF8&qid=1464627745&sr=1-45&nodeID=6358539011
> 
> Mondaine Stop2Go 41mm watch....$289.99!! All-time low according to camelx3. On Amazon. Kind of fell out of love with these but still a cool movement. Look up Stop2Go if you haven't heard of it. Very unique.
> 
> View attachment 8277226


Awesome! Thanks for the post. I have been eyeing this for a while, but the price for a quartz turned me off. I pulled the trigger on this deal!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has Hublots for 50-60% off. Anybody looking for a 4000 meter carbon fiber watch?


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> What's the TT?
> 
> Just kidding! Thanks, it is a once in a lifetime opportunity for me too. I just happen to be stationed close enough to make it cheap enough to afford. Having a friend with a place to stay helps more than anything else. Hell, you don't need tickets to watch the race, but they'll charge you 1300 pounds to camp for a week. Ridiculous.


I got a buddy who is planning his trip now for next year. He is getting quoted 1400 to 1800 pounds per week for a place to stay, and it must be rented for the entire two weeks. Not cheap, and ferry tickets must be purchased now for next years race. It will be something special for you I'm sure. I'm jelly for sure. I got a couple of routes I take in rural East Texas where we have our own TT. (Trailer-park Trophy)


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> More like our system gliched they where never 94-97% off, no watches for you!


Amazon came through on the Eterna glitch. Just saying...


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Dear Customer,



Please accept our sincere apologies we had a pricing error on the site and the watch(s) ordered where priced incorrectly. The order or orders have been canceled and your charges reversed back to your form of payment. I understand that the inaccurate pricing is an inconvenience to you; however we take pride in ensuring our customers satisfaction, because of this inconvenience we have applied a $100 credit that is located in you?re Watchery for you to use for any future purchases. 



We value your relationship with The Watchery and are committed to providing you with the highest level of Customer service. If you have any further questions or concerns please feel free to contact us.



Be advised that the prices on our website can change without notification on an hourly, daily, weekly and monthly basis. This advisory is under our Terms and Conditions Statement (Disclaimer 4) that can be located under our FAQ section of our website.





Regards,







Gloria R.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

I got the same "out of stock" BS email from TheWatchery about my Eterna Vaughan that I ordered yesterday for $999 minus coupon and rebate.

The watch is absolutely in stock at TheWatchery.com (albeit at a new $1599 price  ).

I called them this morning to point this out, and after 40 minutes of talking to a representative and being put on hold, they finally went "it was a pricing mistake" route.

Then they "generously" offered me a $100 discount off their $1599 price. I politely told them where they can stick that discount.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> my yesterday order for 8 watches on thewatchery with discount 94-97% maurice, corum etc.
> all canceled
> 
> We regret to inform you that, unfortunately, the following item(s): that you ordered are now out of stock





YellowBullet said:


> I got the same "out of stock" BS email from TheWatchery about my Eterna Vaughan that I ordered yesterday for $999 minus coupon and rebate.
> 
> The watch is absolutely in stock at TheWatchery.com (albeit at a new $1599 price  ).
> 
> ...


You guys aren't alone. They sent me a "brand new" Alpina a few months ago that had marks on the case back, and all over the lugs, along with a worn out strap. It wasn't even in my possession 30 minutes before it was on its way back. I haven't purchased from them since.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Losing some respect for the Watchery. They need to take a page from the Eterna Heritage 1942 mistake on Amazon a while back and honor their mistakes. It's also strange that the mistake wasn't on a single model, but spanning across multiple. I will definitely second guess ordering from them ever again. Sorry to hear about all of your misfortunes.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> You guys aren't alone. They sent me a "brand new" Alpina a few months ago that had marks on the case back, and all over the lugs, along with a worn out strap. It wasn't even in my possession 30 minutes before it was on its way back. I haven't purchased from them since.


I have the similiar experience with watchery. I ordered the skx009 from watchery through Jet.com. The website claim the watch is brand new but when I received the watch, it looked like it went to war and took some hits from bomb blasts. I returned it the next day.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

I had three orders, one order six watch and two other single watch orders, all cancelled!!!!


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

$269.99 on Amazon. Decent price for the Seiko Turtle Batman. Just received the Blurtle from WatchesZon, and the bezel is intact and chapter ring is aligned. Good to see as QC has been spotty on this model. Also, keeping okay time a -5 sec/day out the box.








http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Automat...ID=ASX4WCCJWKZXHD98A65K&ref_=pd_cart_vw_2_3_p


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The watchery honored two killer deals for me and promptly paid for the return of one that had a manufacturer defect that they could not have been aware. I shipped on Monday and was refunded on Thursday. 

I don't have any problems with them. I just see their business as having very tight margins, with a lot of logistics involved. You have to be patient and cut some measure of slack.

Now, had they ever screwed me, I'd never shop there again.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Also have the Seiko Turtle Coke at the same price, but shows only one in stock.










Amazon.com: Seiko Prospex Automatik Diver's SRP789K1 Automatic Mens Watch 200m Water-Resistant: Watches​


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

double post


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> I got the same "out of stock" BS email from TheWatchery about my Eterna Vaughan that I ordered yesterday for $999 minus coupon and rebate.
> 
> The watch is absolutely in stock at TheWatchery.com (albeit at a new $1599 price  ).
> 
> ...


So they admitted they lied.

Their bread is buttered by the likes of us. It's not in their best interests to jerk us around like that.

EDIT: I'd be more impressed if their $100 coupon was stackable with the discounts available to everybody else. Otherwise, what's the point? Where's the going of the extra mile for the people you just admitted you inconvenienced?


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The watchery honored two killer deals for me and promptly paid for the return of one that had a manufacturer defect that they could not have been aware. I shipped on Monday and was refunded on Thursday.
> 
> I don't have any problems with them. I just see their business as having very tight margins, with a lot of logistics involved. You have to be patient and cut some measure of slack.
> 
> Now, had they ever screwed me, I'd never shop there again.


Wise Words of Wisdom. Many other options than risk getting screwed over. Fool me once.....


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

YellowBullet said:


> I got the same "out of stock" BS email from TheWatchery about my Eterna Vaughan that I ordered yesterday for $999 minus coupon and rebate.
> 
> The watch is absolutely in stock at TheWatchery.com (albeit at a new $1599 price  ).
> 
> ...


Wow that is bad. I bought mine from ewatchstore which I think is the same company for $1200 in April. They should at least be able to match that. JOMASHOP supposedly sold them for that price at one point. You could use that as leverage...tell them you went with the Watchery over JOMA because of their good rep.

Eterna Vaughan Big Date Automatic White Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 7630.41.61.1186 - Vaughan - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

JMart said:


> Also have the Seiko Turtle Coke at the same price, but shows only one in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So tempting!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I believe I mentioned something about this when the Amazon/ Eterna deal first took place however I will mention briefly again. While Amazon does have much better customer service then most it should first be pointed out that the Eterna was not "sold by" Amazon only "fulfilled". The actual seller was likely forced to take the hit because the item was in the Amazon warehouse ready to go as soon as the orders went through. Amazon is also not too kind to vendors who sell through them (google around for info) and if the seller tried to do anything it would have likely caused problems for them. Cant really say what would have happen if the watch was actually "sold" by Amazon. What I can say is that I have had items "sold" by Amazon and canceled by Amazon as price or description mistakes and the best they did was give me a $5 gc which is fine with me. Most all companies have something in place to cancel price mistakes and like someone mentioned above The Watchery (or many other companies) likely do not have the leeway to honor too extreme of a mistake and still make money. Now the other issues people mentioned about receiving used items, etc. that is certainly a no no however I would hope people got their money back without too much of a fight. 

Saving money is generally going to have some risk. For example buying from grey market wherein you loose the manufacturer warranty, etc.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

RyanD said:


> It has been as low as $3495. The bracelet version has been $3995.
> 
> https://slickdeals.net/f/8294055-ze...watch-03-2067-405-51-r514-3-495-free-shipping


 maybe i should send it back and wait.... $500 aint insignificant

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So they admitted they lied.
> 
> Their bread is buttered by the likes of us. It's not in their best interests to jerk us around like that.
> 
> EDIT: I'd be more impressed if their $100 coupon was stackable with the discounts available to everybody else. Otherwise, what's the point? Where's the going of the extra mile for the people you just admitted you inconvenienced?


You guys need to remember that this thread will cause a bombarding of purchases and inventory stuck in people's carts who don't even buy. This isn't a typical situation.

I don't know. I think people are overreacting. I understand the frustration, but those shops want to sell you a watch. It's not like they are doing this to you on purpose.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

YellowBullet said:


> I got the same "out of stock" BS email from TheWatchery about my Eterna Vaughan that I ordered yesterday for $999 minus coupon and rebate.
> 
> The watch is absolutely in stock at TheWatchery.com (albeit at a new $1599 price  ).
> 
> ...


If companies would just admit they make mistakes, I would have a lot more sympathy for them. They told me my order was out of stock while it still showed in stock on the site.

Gilt did the same thing to me on another order. They waited over a month before finally canceling my order.

Touch of Modern has great customer service as far as mistakes go. They just had an email glitch, and they gave everyone $5 credit to make up for it. They have given me a significant amount of credit in the past when I had problems with orders.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

What are the chances that all these people pledging to boycott these sites over cancelled orders actually refrain from clicking buy the next time they list a too-good-to-be-true deal?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Jeez guys, don't take it personally, it's a business model, albeit a ****ty one. If you see something you want order it, if it comes great, if it doesn't, it's just a watch, don't get so invested in it, there will be others. Why spend 40 min. arguing with some schlub in customer service when the end result will be the same?

I didn't notice anyone getting their panties in a bunch over $79 Eterna's...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Couldn't agree more about cutting The Watchery some slack in these aforementioned instances. No harm was done, a mistake was made and they owed up to it. Furthermore, in the instances described in the last few posts, it sounds like The Watchery went above and beyond in offering a 5% credit and a $100 credit. Just my $.02 (even though it wasn't asked for). And "no", I'm not a shill for The Watchery (although, they've done right by me in the past).



Robotaz said:


> The watchery honored two killer deals for me and promptly paid for the return of one that had a manufacturer defect that they could not have been aware. I shipped on Monday and was refunded on Thursday.
> 
> I don't have any problems with them. I just see their business as having very tight margins, with a lot of logistics involved. You have to be patient and cut some measure of slack.
> 
> Now, had they ever screwed me, I'd never shop there again.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tsujigiri said:


> What are the chances that all these people pledging to boycott these sites over cancelled orders actually refrain from clicking buy the next time they list a too-good-to-be-true deal?


0%


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> You guys need to remember that this thread will cause a bombarding of purchases and inventory stuck in people's carts who don't even buy. This isn't a typical situation.
> 
> I don't know. I think people are overreacting. I understand the frustration, but those shops want to sell you a watch. It's not like they are doing this to you on purpose.


I'm pretty sure a watch isn't considered removed from stock until somebody actually buys it. So putting it in one's basket and then not acting to complete the purchase shouldn't matter on that front.

Whether that's the case or not, I still don't understand how, "It's not in stock" becomes, "We messed up the pricing, and won't sell the watch at that price." It's dishonesty when honesty would work just as well.

Their, "Here's a non-stackable coupon code that's probably worse than the ones available to everybody already" remedy is lame as hell.

They did right by me when I had to return a four-figure watch to them. But I think their misportrayal of what happened here, and subsequent "remedy," aren't very impressive. I understand if those affected don't want to deal with them anymore, and don't consider that overreacting.

We all should be aware of how the game is played with these larger-scale gray-market dealers by this point. I wouldn't fault anybody who's sick of that.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

For what it's worth, I've purchased a couple of watches from The Watchery. Both under $200 and just normal pricing - no sales or deals or anything. They arrived in new condition and very quick.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't account for the 5% discount they're offering here, but I can tell you that when I purchased one of my KonTikis at $599 and then the price dropped to $499 later in the day, when I contacted their CS (and this was even after it had sold out), they offered me a $100 gift card code, which worked just like cash. So I WAS able to "stack" it with other available discount codes once I eventually used it on my next purchase.



WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm pretty sure a watch isn't considered removed from stock until somebody actually buys it. So putting it in one's basket and then not acting to complete the purchase shouldn't matter on that front.
> 
> Whether that's the case or not, I still don't understand how, "It's not in stock" becomes, "We messed up the pricing, and won't sell the watch at that price." It's dishonesty when honesty would work just as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

JMart said:


> Losing some respect for the Watchery. *They need to take a page from the Eterna Heritage 1942 mistake on Amazon a while back and honor their mistakes.* It's also strange that the mistake wasn't on a single model, but spanning across multiple. I will definitely second guess ordering from them ever again. Sorry to hear about all of your misfortunes.


Why should they, Thewatchery is in business to resell those watches for a small profit, Amazon doesn't make ANY profit from reselling stuff, they make money by selling shares to sheeple 'investors'....Plus, the Eterna situation that day involved a third party seller, whom I'm sure Amazon would pass on all the "losses" to, no matter who was at fault, just so that YOU, the Amazon shopper, keep on shopping there every time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm pretty sure a watch isn't considered removed from stock until somebody actually buys it. So putting it in one's basket and then not acting to complete the purchase shouldn't matter on that front.
> 
> Whether that's the case or not, I still don't understand how, "It's not in stock" becomes, "We messed up the pricing, and won't sell the watch at that price." It's dishonesty when honesty would work just as well.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that there are three websites pulling from a central database. I don't know the specifics of how that works, but I can imagine there being a delay in updating after a purchase on a different site.

Maybe it's three separate databases that somehow merge and the process has a delay.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

From Slickdeals. I think this is the lowest price ever for the bracelet version of the Rado D-Star 200 Chronograph. $999 with code AFFRDSTAR999

Rado D-Star 200 R15965103 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Credit to M111: are these Fortis Flieger Cockpit too good to miss, the lowest price on the orange one was $550 according to triple camel. Now with this seller $400!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Why should they, Thewatchery is in business to resell those watches for a small profit, Amazon doesn't make ANY profit from reselling stuff, they make money by selling shares to sheeple 'investors'....Plus, the Eterna situation that day involved a third party seller, whom I'm sure Amazon would pass on all the "losses" to, no matter who was at fault, just so that YOU, the Amazon shopper, keep on shopping there every time.


Amazon charges a percentage of the sale of a listed item as a fee, it is pretty high for watches at roughly 15%. This makes it advantageous for them to have items sell for as much as possible. Think of all the extra fees they could have collected if the Eterna situation was priced appropriately, or canceled and relisted. Amazon also has a business model which places a priority on customer satisfaction, presumably for retention and consumer confidence. This model is why Amazon has measures in place that prohibit sellers from completing a sale, whether listed correctly or not, and canceling it from under a buyer. This measure is why I will continue to do business with them in confidence.

By no means do I, nor should anyone, plan to black-ball The Watchery forever for this isolated event. I have had great customer service from them in the past, and currently have an order that was shipped today. I don't plan on canceling it, or sending it back in revolt, but I do plan to use caution when dealing with them in the future.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE automatic, model H76655133, for $448 with coupon code 'AFFKHAKI448'

Be Frugal recognizes the coupon code, so their rebate would take it to $421.12.

I like a lot about the watch, including the "pilot's alphabet" on the caseback -- Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, etc.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655133 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Whether that's the case or not, I still don't understand how, "It's not in stock" becomes, "We messed up the pricing, and won't sell the watch at that price." It's dishonesty when honesty would work just as well.


And cancelling a contract of sale is also - depending on jurisdiction - likely illegal once they've taken your money.

However I think it pays to be prepared for it to happen, especially on the really crazy deals.

I still don't understand how their inventory management systems can be so poor though.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> From Slickdeals. I think this is the lowest price ever for the bracelet version of the Rado D-Star 200 Chronograph. $999 with code AFFRDSTAR999
> 
> Rado D-Star 200 R15965103 Men's Watch , watches


That's a fantastic deal. I have this in blue and paid 450 more than that two years ago. It's one of my favorite watches.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Hopped on this today. 200m WR, 262hz sweeping quartz. Usually 280 or so is the best price I could find.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Tsujigiri said:


> What are the chances that all these people pledging to boycott these sites over cancelled orders actually refrain from clicking buy the next time they list a too-good-to-be-true deal?


I can tell you for 100% certainty I will NEVER buy a single thing from Bluefly again...no matter how "good" a deal looks.

Fool me once...shame on you....there won't be a "shame on me".


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

*tl;dr* newbie's take who hasn't yet been bitten so there's a good chance I don't know what I'm talking about

Hi all. I'm new to this forum, like so new that I can't post links. I'm not new to the internet in general though and have seen many stories of airline ticket, Amazon, and in real life gas station pricing mistakes (but ignore this one). Sometimes they let the mistake slide and sometimes they cancel things outright or give you first choice at getting the sale at the actual price. Being a smartass I would use this logic to say that you should always take advantage of a pricing mistake as you are no worse off in any outcome.

You'll feel annoyed that you didn't get a great deal if that ends up being the case but you didn't lose anything ... except a small fragment of a dream ... of a watch ... at a bonkers price. However this is the nature of human mistakes being distributed on a globally massive and automated scale (pretty fancy way to say web store), and you win some and lose some or really break even.

It's lame that they lied regardless. At best they thought it would be less of a disappointment than a pricing mistake as they had already decided not to let it go. At worst they didn't think it through and realize that if they want to sell the watch at another price, it's going to have to go back in stock, and again, your web store is globally* accessible. Happens and it's not something I'd forget when doing business, but I don't find it unforgivable since nothing (except that sweet sweet dream) was really lost.

* Prob not in China or North Korea except to those with super special access.

I hope that was taken as lightly and super-amateur-humoriously as intended. Am I off base or close?


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

James Russle said:


> did anybody get the accutron successfully?


I did. They out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

James Russle said:


> did anybody get the accutron successfully?


Still available via Amazon from World of Watches as the seller:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I6BKORE/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_yNKtxb77D9HEH

And available for the same price from the watchery but not through Amazon:

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/263479


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it easy to change the band?



cairoanan said:


> That's a fantastic deal. I have this in blue and paid 450 more than that two years ago. It's one of my favorite watches.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> That really seems bogus. ALL of them??? That is really bad service, especially to not even offer you anything. It would be nice if we had any recourse- but when they cancelled me last time, I realized that my only real option was to never buy from them again.


Agreed, speak with your wallet.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

This has happened to me multiple times with Jomashop. In fact, recently I was trying to get an Eterna Tangaroa Moon in the grey and ordered it. Was so happy it fulfilled. Then I got the dreaded e-mail. So whatever, right? No, it takes me a week to get the money back on my credit card. Not to mention, there were others on this board that got duped on the same deal. You start doing the math on the amount of money they are holding at any one time and we are in jeopardy. I shop with caution now, and my wallet thanks me!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ilikefishes said:


> This has happened to me multiple times with Jomashop. In fact, recently I was trying to get an Eterna Tangaroa Moon in the grey and ordered it. Was so happy it fulfilled. Then I got the dreaded e-mail. So whatever, right? No, it takes me a week to get the money back on my credit card.


They should only charge your credit card when the item ships, except when you pay through Amazon Payments.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

boonh said:


> Is it easy to change the band?


Haven't tried because it's integrated lugs but it didn't stop this guy:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/just...-5.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/965552?page=5


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Worldofwatches just cancelled my order which was placed on Saturday, porsche design dashboard, for regular price 999. It's totally bad service again!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

experienced this early in the year with World of Watches and Bluefly. Both on Kontikis


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> They should only charge your credit card when the item ships, except when you pay through Amazon Payments.


That's not what they're doing.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

monza06 said:


> Why should they, Thewatchery is in business to resell those watches for a small profit, Amazon doesn't make ANY profit from reselling stuff, they make money by selling shares to sheeple 'investors'....


You aren't exactly a businessman, are you? This is not how it works...

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> You aren't exactly a businessman, are you? This is not how it works...
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Mannal's morning buying advice

I've said it before, and I will say it again. It's all about expectations. If you expect a flawless transaction, use a boutique or a reputable AD. I've had a few bad experiences with gray-vendors but the experience was in-line with my expectations. 

This is what I expect:

- The watch may never ship
- There may be a delay in getting my funds returned
- The watch may get lost in transit
- The wrong watch shipped
- The Watch arrived in an unsatisfactory condition......
- Average CS

Good hunting!

My $.02


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

mannal said:


> Mannal's morning buying advice
> 
> I've said it before, and I will say it again. It's all about expectations. If you expect a flawless transaction, use a boutique or a reputable AD. I've had a few bad experiences with gray-vendors but the experience was in-line with my expectations.
> 
> ...


I mean it's always a good idea to have low expectations of strangers on the Internet, but "gray market" is not supposed to refer to shady business practices. As far as I am aware they are legitimate businesses and it's reasonable to expect them to act accordingly. If your practice is not to charge until an item ships, then charging before that is shady. If you make a mistake and rather than saying "we set the price wrong" you say "oh, we are out of stock" that's shady.

The only thing you listed that's fair to expect in my opinion is average CS since they're not big companies with Amazon style resources. The rest like shipping the right item, charging and refunding properly, displaying accurate inventory is all the bare minimum for running a business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

mannal said:


> Mannal's morning buying advice
> 
> I've said it before, and I will say it again. It's all about expectations. If you expect a flawless transaction, use a boutique or a reputable AD. I've had a few bad experiences with gray-vendors but the experience was in-line with my expectations.
> 
> ...


That may be a super pessimistic approach but I agree with the premise. My expectations with grey are definitely lower and if something goes wrong, I'm not surprised. I've said many times here that companies like Amazon have somewhat harmed the smaller sellers that can't offer the same type of service and consistency. Once you buy from someone like Amazon you have a ripple effect that spreads to everyone else. You expect every seller to be like them in every aspect. That is just not going to happen.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has a lot of pre-owned Omega Speedmasters with 6-month warranty starting at $1699.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has a lot of pre-owned Omega Speedmasters with 6-month warranty starting at $1699.


those ones are speedmaster reduced. which isn't a good deal since they don't even come with the bracelet.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

CW Trident Pro C60 Pro black/black on bracelet is currently 29% off. Order through the UK site for shipping to the US comes to US$577 (GBP 389.59 + GBP 12 shipping). Include VAT for destinations in the EU and total is GBP 480.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-68-1


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> CW Trident Pro C60 Pro black/black on bracelet is currently 29% off. Order through the UK site for shipping to the US comes to US$577 (GBP 400). Include VAT for destinations in the EU and total is GBP 480.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-68-1


It show $644 for me, are you using a coupon code?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

JMart said:


> It show $644 for me, are you using a coupon code?


Scroll down and select United Kingdom GBP near the bottom. Add to your cart and select standard international shipping to the US so it will remove tax and add GBP 12 shipping.

Ordering like this may add a foreign transaction fee by your credit card company.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

20% off at WoW. WATCHWED code

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> 20% off at WoW. WATCHWED code
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


yep code is available for invicta and other so called "watches"


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Not directing this to mannal, or anyone in particular:

How sad is this that we have to "accept" that companies, don't know what their stock is or if they have the correct price on their websites, or what condition the goods are in before being shipped.......with all the advancements in technology, why do we have to put up with this? For a lower price? There's plenty of businesses with smaller budgets and smaller staffs that don't serve this level of mediocrity. It's sad that we've been conditioned to accepting that this is the norm.

.....(Gets off soapbox and slowly backs away)....



mannal said:


> Mannal's morning buying advice
> 
> I've said it before, and I will say it again. It's all about expectations. If you expect a flawless transaction, use a boutique or a reputable AD. I've had a few bad experiences with gray-vendors but the experience was in-line with my expectations.
> 
> ...


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> Not directing this to mannal, or anyone in particular:
> 
> How sad is this that we have to "accept" that companies, don't know what their stock is or if they have the correct price on their websites, or what condition the goods are in before being shipped.......with all the advancements in technology, why do we have to put up with this? For a lower price? There's plenty of businesses with smaller budgets and smaller staffs that don't serve this level of mediocrity. It's sad that we've been conditioned to accepting that this is the norm.
> 
> .....(Gets off soapbox and slowly backs away)....


It seems to me as a good way to "cook the books" as this took place at the end of the month, possibly quarter. Since the transaction is completed, the sale is accounted for as revenue, then quickly corrected within the next few days. It should be noted at what time in the month this type of situation takes place. It could be shady accounting, it could be lack of logistical infrastructure, it could be an honest mistake, either way it isn't right for the consumer.

....Returning your soapbox that I borrowed....


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm thinking a lot of the guys complaining are of an age where everybody got a trophy in school, no one learned how to lose gracefully.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think the honest mistake argument was thrown out the window a long time ago. You've got a good point with shady accounting though. If they get audited though, there's no way that they'll pass since in order to get credit for the sale the goods should be shipped. I wonder how much money we're dealing with here - maybe enough to float a day or two's worth of payments?

Just my opinion again, but the SWI model of having 3 companies selling from the same set of products is shady to begin with, and more than likely set up this way to take advantage of "stock-out" and "pricing errors" to begin with.



JMart said:


> It seems to me as a good way to "cook the books" as this took place at the end of the month, possibly quarter. Since the transaction is completed, the sale is accounted for as revenue, then quickly corrected within the next few days. It should be noted at what time in the month this type of situation takes place. It could be shady accounting, it could be lack of logistical infrastructure, it could be an honest mistake, either way it isn't right for the consumer.
> 
> ....Returning your soapbox that I borrowed....


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

How cheap can Eterna Kontiki Four Hands go? The older one with big triangles. I know there is the newer version on jomashop for 650$ on bracelet but today I went to AD and tried this and the newer with bigger lug to lug doesn't fit me as the older one


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Joma has restocked on some Eterna models.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Got in my Zenith Stratos EP blue today, i have to admit, i love it. Its beautiful and the craftmanship is outstanding, its so good its on par with my Seiko Astron and Grand Seikos!!!!!

The movement is absolutely breath-taking, probably tied with the Speedmaster 9300 for most beautiful ive seen in person.

the blue rubber deployment has been much maligned is also quite awesome in my opinion, it feels very high quality and is quite comfortable.

My only complaint on this watch is that it had been sold for 500 less at some point, but I still feel 3750 is a killer deal, and Im very pleased.

Also, ashford has the nicest presentation with freebies and a personalized letter and packaging ive seen from a grey market dealer, very impressed

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> CW Trident Pro C60 Pro black/black on bracelet is currently 29% off. Order through the UK site for shipping to the US comes to US$577 (GBP 389.59 + GBP 12 shipping). Include VAT for destinations in the EU and total is GBP 480.


Could you please share with us the way you found the deal? I'm already subscribed to their newsletter and still had no clue. I'm looking for the 43mm / black face / burgundy bezel / bracelet version 

Thank you and everybody contributing to this thread!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Got in my Zenith Stratos EP blue today, i have to admit, i love it. Its beautiful and the craftmanship is outstanding, its so good its on par with my Seiko Astron and Grand Seikos!!!!!
> 
> The movement is absolutely breath-taking, probably tied with the Speedmaster 9300 for most beautiful ive seen in person.
> 
> ...


$3750 is still a great price for a Zenith Flyback, and that's a great design. Make sure to check out the watch thoroughly ASAP. Ashford's warranty leaves a lot to be desired. I had a problem with a watch 2 weeks after I bought it, and they refused to do anything about it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

kostasd87 said:


> Could you please share with us the way you found the deal? I'm already subscribed to their newsletter and still had no clue. I'm looking for the 43mm / black face / burgundy bezel / bracelet version
> 
> Thank you and everybody contributing to this thread!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I didn't get an email either. I was just checking their website and there it shows the one model that is 29% off. But it is only the black dial / black bezel on bracelet.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I didn't get an email either. I was just checking their website and there it shows the one model that is 29% off. But it is only the black dial / black bezel on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 8300362


So I couldn't see the deal on the website and clicking the link kept forcing me to the US page. I had to change it to the UK page manually and then follow your link again (if I click on the one on the page it didn't show the discount). So now I've got this in my cart because I've wanted it for a while, but I've just spent $800+ on preoders and I'm feelign like an irresponsible husband and father for even considering it.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Is it good price for c6 or I can catch lower?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> Just my opinion again, but the SWI model of having 3 companies selling from the same set of products is shady to begin with, and more than likely set up this way to take advantage of "stock-out" and "pricing errors" to begin with.


In the U.S. hobby industry, two major mail order outfits are owned by the same parent company. The younger appears to have been started to recapture disenchanted customers of the original. May have nothing to do with the watch example, but something to think about.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> Is it good price for c6 or I can catch lower?


If you mean the CW C60 pro, that's the lowest I've seen it since I started participating on this God forsaken forum. However, my understanding is that they have some pretty steep discounts around holiday time. Their prices in general seem to keep going up though and at this point who knows what the logo is going to look like six months from now or if they go so minimalist they don't even have a logo.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Man, am I ever feeling this Longines Hydro Conquest automatic chronograph dive watch. Jomashop has it for $1,249 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50' and GivingAssistant.org is offering 5% rebates at JomaShop, taking the price to *$1,186.55*. That beats the competition by more than $600!

Longines Hydro Conquest Blue and Orange Dial Blue Bezel Stainless Steel Men's Watch L36964036 - Conquest - Longines - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

I have a Longines Heritage Military GMT watch that I bought used that I love -- beautiful workmanship and one of my most accurate watches. This Hydro Conquest has 300-meter water resistance and the L688 movement, which is an ETA column-wheel chrono movement. A good article on that here:

Longines Heritage Column-Wheel Chronograph Review | GMT Minus Five

I absolutely love the blue-and-orange color scheme. Only two things are giving me pause:

- While the watch has a brushed bracelet, the sides of the case are mirror-finish. I'm not sure that's the best call for a watch you want to get out there and splash around with. And mirrored, from personal experience = smudge magnet. Might as well carry a polishing cloth in your other hand.

- I've had an Oris TT1 diver in my head as my next blue-dialed diver.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While I'm obviously hoping for the best and have plenty of faith in them "delivering the goods" (so to speak), it should be interesting to see what happens over the next couple of weeks with all of us who ordered the "not physically in our warehouse at this time" KonTikis from Jomashop.....



JMart said:


> It seems to me as a good way to "cook the books" as this took place at the end of the month, possibly quarter. Since the transaction is completed, the sale is accounted for as revenue, then quickly corrected within the next few days. It should be noted at what time in the month this type of situation takes place. It could be shady accounting, it could be lack of logistical infrastructure, it could be an honest mistake, either way it isn't right for the consumer.
> 
> ....Returning your soapbox that I borrowed....





Gazza74 said:


> I think the honest mistake argument was thrown out the window a long time ago. You've got a good point with shady accounting though. If they get audited though, there's no way that they'll pass since in order to get credit for the sale the goods should be shipped. I wonder how much money we're dealing with here - maybe enough to float a day or two's worth of payments?
> 
> Just my opinion again, but the SWI model of having 3 companies selling from the same set of products is shady to begin with, and more than likely set up this way to take advantage of "stock-out" and "pricing errors" to begin with.





pharmacon said:


> How cheap can Eterna Kontiki Four Hands go? The older one with big triangles. I know there is the newer version on jomashop for 650$ on bracelet but today I went to AD and tried this and the newer with bigger lug to lug doesn't fit me as the older one


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

mannal said:


> Mannal's morning buying advice
> 
> I've said it before, and I will say it again. It's all about expectations. If you expect a flawless transaction, use a boutique or a reputable AD. I've had a few bad experiences with gray-vendors but the experience was in-line with my expectations.
> 
> ...


i,ve bought from joma 6 or 7 times never had a problem they ship next day and not a single problem so far


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The clearance straps I ordered from Panatime arrived and they're pretty damn awesome! I received all 3 (the Dark Brown and Blue Galaxy straps, the Natural Vintage with Rough Edges and I paid a few bucks extra for the PVD ARD buckle for the brown Galaxy...which also got me to the Free Shipping price point) for just over $50!!! Unfortunately, the vintage leather is going to be exchanged because they sent me a 22mm, when I ordered a 20mm (was hoping they were going to tell me to keep it, but they're sending me a prepaid return envelope with the replacement strap). Although their Memorial Day 25% sale has come and gone, you can still pick these up at the clearance prices (which are still a crazy bargain considering the quality). The color matches of the blue/white to the C60 and especially of the brown to the VSA Dive Master Mechanical are pretty damn spot on. Whacha all think?


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Massdrop has Seiko 5 SNK803, SNK805, SNK807 and SNK809 for $52.99 each + $3.75 shipping to U.S. This is the lowest for the Black SNK809 according to the camels.

massdrop.com/buy/seiko-flieger-snk-watch

massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/seiko-flieger-snk-watch/MD-16513_20160302164338_a43dd6f5379dac92.jpg

massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/seiko-flieger-snk-watch/MD-16513_20160302164338_63054e5eeeacd24c.jpg

massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/seiko-flieger-snk-watch/MD-16513_20160302164338_4f8c511d06976a1c.jpg

massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/seiko-flieger-snk-watch/MD-16513_20160302164338_61ef9f2c8e4a31fc.jpg


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

These SNK watches are a good source for those looking to get a 7s26 at a low cost to refurbish a Seiko diver on a budget.

The rest of the watch can be sold for parts "chop shop style" to recoup some of your investment.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> $3750 is still a great price for a Zenith Flyback, and that's a great design. Make sure to check out the watch thoroughly ASAP. Ashford's warranty leaves a lot to be desired. I had a problem with a watch 2 weeks after I bought it, and they refused to do anything about it.


Ashford will send a stamped Zenith card if you ask.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This Tissot with the "plastic" automatic movement is about $390 at jomashop, not bad for such a chunk of steel:


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> View attachment 8303090


From where?


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

My Beauty7 22mm bracelet came from China via Amazon finally! They sent me the wrong bracelet first, told me to keep it and sent the correct one. YMMV





















I flubbed it up and put one length of the band in backwards. Doh!









Looks terrible from the "top". Luckily, it takes a mighty wrist twist for me to see it.





















I really like it!

The clasp needs to have both tabs engaged to close but is very solid once seated. The safety clasp feels thin and cheap. Serves the purpose well; may look into upgrading the clasp, may not.

For $13 shipped, it's a bargain. I removed three links and the split pins were easy to work with. Did not include spring bars. Finish is OK, brushed on the top and bottom surfaces, polished on the sides. Everything feels just a tad rough with some sharp edges, I'd expect a $70 and up bracelet to give a better tactile experience.

It's heavy. Not too heavy for a bracelet of this type but it easily counterbalances the Bulova, which is a big, but not overly weighty watch.

For anyone wanting to try a heavy, angular bracelet without shelling out a c-note, this is a good buy.


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

Jomashop. Coupon exp 6/4



eljay said:


> From where?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Had it in my mail. oops.... sorry... jomashop.com 



eljay said:


> From where?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

The famous Mickey Mouse watch from a few months back is on sale again for less money on Amazon!: $15.55!!!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015K87VVW/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_12?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> The famous Mickey Mouse watch from a few months back is on sale again for less money on Amazon!: $15.55!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015K87VVW/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_12?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


And it's on sale for a savings of $0.82!!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Picked up my Bulova today (same as above, on the strap). No problems from WOW.... looks good. To keep or gift it? Not sure yet. Also checked TJ Maxx in Massena, N.Y. for Citizen eco-drives... I don't think they have ever seen one. Lots of Fossils et al.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Soneone might like this @ Costco

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> This Tissot with the "plastic" automatic movement is about $390 at jomashop, not bad for such a chunk of steel:


I found a good deal on their MotoGP limited edition today, but walked away because of that movement. I want that watch, but I can't get over a chronograph with plastic parts.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I absolutely love the blue-and-orange color scheme. Only two things are giving me pause:
> 
> - While the watch has a brushed bracelet, the sides of the case are mirror-finish. I'm not sure that's the best call for a watch you want to get out there and splash around with. And mirrored, from personal experience = smudge magnet. Might as well carry a polishing cloth in your other hand.
> 
> ...


That poor 5 taking it from both sides...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I found a good deal on their MotoGP limited edition today, but walked away because of that movement. I want that watch, but I can't get over a chronograph with plastic parts.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


I'm just curious why they went with a 6 hr. counter instead of a 12. Differentiate it from the pricier 7750?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

wittyphrase said:


> So now I've got this in my cart because I've wanted it for a while, but I've just spent $800+ on preoders and I'm feelign like an irresponsible husband and father for even considering it.


Shame on you for considering your wife and children and putting them before your watch obsession! 

Seriously though, Did you click "check out"? The trident is a fantastic watch for the money.... And I'm half afraid they are going to ruin it with that new bland logo.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I have to confess that I was one of the ones boycotting SWI for the crappy service but then, like some members previouesly joked anout, they heavily discounted some models and I fell for them again. I bought Eterna Artenas when the prices dropped below $100 for the woman's model and she likes it, she digs roman numerals, I got myself the men's version so we can match (below the regular $199 price). I recently bought the Porsche Design Flat 6 listed here (a week or so before it was posted) because it dropped below $500 on a weeknight that I casually browsed the site. I could not resist and I wrote about it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/impressed-porsche-design-3263314.html

So yes, we should expect more from SWI and others and the standards should be higher when other stores smaller and bigger do a lot better. That being said, I've jumped on some pretty nice deals nevertheless, even after my own private soap box moment.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Victorinox Chrono Classic is $280 at Shnoop: https://www.shnoop.com/victorinox-s...hrono-classic-1100-stainless-steel-watch.html

This one has been on my radar for a long time, so I couldn't resist at the price, which is about $170 cheaper than I've ever seen it before.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I want this watch but what-the-hell is Shnoop? Google-Fu in progress.



GregoryD said:


> The Victorinox Chrono Classic is $280 at Shnoop: https://www.shnoop.com/victorinox-s...hrono-classic-1100-stainless-steel-watch.html
> 
> This one has been on my radar for a long time, so I couldn't resist at the price, which is about $170 cheaper than I've ever seen it before.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

mannal said:


> I want this watch but what-the-hell is Shnoop? Google-Fu in progress.


A website with hidden registrant information, hosted by GoDaddy, 72 other websites hosted on that same server/IP and no contact information/address listed on their website. Yeah, probably worse than Bluefly... http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Shnoop


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> The famous Mickey Mouse watch from a few months back is on sale again for less money on Amazon!: $15.55!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015K87VVW/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_12?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Got one for $15.38. Score!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> A website with hidden registrant information, hosted by GoDaddy, 72 other websites hosted on that same server/IP and no contact information/address listed on their website. Yeah, probably worse than Bluefly... Shnoop Rating: 3.8/10. 193 Reviews - shnoop.com Consumer Reviews at ResellerRatings


I've ordered a couple of watches from them with no issues. But, it does look like their ratings aren't great, so OAYOR = order at your own risk 

FWIW, befrugal also gives 7% cash back on Shnoop.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

devilsbite said:


> View attachment 8303282
> 
> 
> The clasp needs to have both tabs engaged to close but is very solid once seated. The safety clasp feels thin and cheap. Serves the purpose well; may look into upgrading the clasp, may not.
> ...


I'm with you completely on this bracelet, including about the safety clasp. But I'm certainly gonna get another; the cheap part for me was the two long connecting pieces. They seemed a bit flimsy and loose--but not dangerously so, at all. Just not up to the rest of the bracelet. The rest, including the double lock, works pretty well...as you say: "very solid once seated," and the overall look is very good. The Watchadoo is a better bracelet, for a lot more money, but there is nothing at all wrong with these for the dollars. I put one on my Jiusko, and I'm very happy with it. I don't expect it to fail.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon has the 38mm Victorinox Dive Master 500 (quartz) for $159.99, Prime eligible and free returns.

Specifically, this variety...









https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S..._UL250_SR170,250_&refRID=NPMDMD3C5CBHMFBAASMF


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

devilsbite said:


> My Beauty7 22mm bracelet came from China via Amazon finally! They sent me the wrong bracelet first, told me to keep it and sent the correct one. YMMV
> 
> View attachment 8303266
> View attachment 8303274
> ...


I have the same bracelet on my Seiko Baby Tuna. Great for the price, I also recommend it.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Beau_777 said:


> I have the same bracelet on my Seiko Baby Tuna. Great for the price, I also recommend it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


that does look nice on the 637.... I like the stock bracelet on mine quite a lot.. I like how the stock bracelet flairs out a bit by the lugs ...I think it helps balance the somewhat large size of the watch some.. but that does look nice.. hella cheap also.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

AlbertaTime said:


> I'm with you completely on this bracelet, including about the safety clasp. But I'm certainly gonna get another; the cheap part for me was the two long connecting pieces. They seemed a bit flimsy and loose--but not dangerously so, at all. Just not up to the rest of the bracelet. The rest, including the double lock, works pretty well...as you say: "very solid once seated," and the overall look is very good. The Watchadoo is a better bracelet, for a lot more money, but there is nothing at all wrong with these for the dollars. I put one on my Jiusko, and I'm very happy with it. I don't expect it to fail.


Man, I love that ring


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

So I know this is Affordables, but I'm going to talk about the affordable Rolex and the pound as a whole. I just stumbled into a Rolex AD here on the Isle of Man. They had the brand new Rolex Air King, and this is the first one I've seen in the flesh. They got it two days ago.

List price was 4150 pounds ($5995) with VAT included. That is within $100 of the best gray market prices in the US. Take off the 20% VAT and you're down to 3320 pounds ($4796), which beats US gray market by $1000.

If it weren't for that silly green logo and seconds hand, I proba ly would have bought it. 

But the moral of the story is that we're consistently seeing Rolex, Tudor, CW, and other prices cheaper in the UK right now. The pound may still be stronger than the dollar, but the dollar has never been stronger against the pound in recent years. The CW pricing isn't an anomaly, it is a reality of the currency market. Gentlemen, I think it's time to start shopping the UK for better deals.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> The famous Mickey Mouse watch from a few months back is on sale again for less money on Amazon!: $15.55!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015K87VVW/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_12?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


It's at $23.96 for me... it was a nice watch for $17.76, but way overpriced at this price point


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

When bought Eterna on Jomashop do I get international guarantee?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> So I know this is Affordables, but I'm going to talk about the affordable Rolex and the pound as a whole. I just stumbled into a Rolex AD here on the Isle of Man. They had the brand new Rolex Air King, and this is the first one I've seen in the flesh. They got it two days ago.
> 
> List price was 4150 pounds ($5995) with VAT included. That is within $100 of the best gray market prices in the US. Take off the 20% VAT and you're down to 3320 pounds ($4796), which beats US gray market by $1000.
> 
> If it weren't for that silly green logo and seconds hand, I proba ly would have bought it.


Sounds like a good discount for a new Rolex model. I hadn't seen the new Air King, so I just looked up some photos. There is a lot more wrong with it than the green logo and hand. Most of Rolex's designs are pretty good though. Maybe they hired Christopher Ward's new logo designer for this one...

Evine has good prices on a few Revue Thommen models after 15% off with code NEWCUST

Regulator for $545 - 15% = $463
http://www.evine.com/Product/638-656

Triple-date + moon phase for $630 - 15% = $535
http://www.evine.com/Product/638-657


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Evine has good prices on a few Revue Thommen models after 15% off with code NEWCUST
> 
> Regulator for $545 - 15% = $463
> http://www.evine.com/Product/638-656
> ...


How spammy is Evine? Those pages aren't properly loading in _any_ browser on my PC, and I can only assume it's fallen afoul of my hosts file.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wtf double post


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

M111 said:


> There's an eBay seller who has the Fortis Flieger Cockpit in orange/black and yellow/black for $399. That is $150 less than Jomashop's current Memorial Day sale price. It is an INCREDIBLE deal!
> 
> Search eBay seller: clearinghousesales


They're now both on upscaletime.com itself for $387


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Sounds like a good discount for a new Rolex model. I hadn't seen the new Air King, so I just looked up some photos. There is a lot more wrong with it than the green logo and hand. Most of Rolex's designs are pretty good though. Maybe they hired Christopher Ward's new logo designer for this one...
> 
> Evine has good prices on a few Revue Thommen models after 15% off with code NEWCUST
> 
> ...


Well there goes 500$ and its only 8AM. At least I have a nice triple date moon phase coming!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

pharmacon said:


> When bought Eterna on Jomashop do I get international guarantee?


No - they are a grey market dealer, and you lose the international warranty as a result. They offer their own warranty, but you may want to do some research on using it......the good news is if you get a lemon, you can return it without much issue straight away. If it develops an issue later on, I'd take the money you save right now buying at the discounted price and put it towards repairs at a watchmaker of your own choosing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> How spammy is Evine? Those pages aren't properly loading in _any_ browser on my PC, and I can only assume it's fallen afoul of my hosts file.


I have to disable my ad blocker to get the photos to load. It looks like Evine is similar to QVC, ShopNBC, etc.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

GregoryD said:


> I've ordered a couple of watches from them with no issues. But, it does look like their ratings aren't great, so OAYOR = order at your own risk
> 
> FWIW, befrugal also gives 7% cash back on Shnoop.


I bought from them way back in the day, maybe ~8 years ago or so. It was a Technomarine that was popular when I was growing up and knew nothing about automatics or WUS. The price was really good, like $75-100 less than anywhere else. I sold it used on ebay and I think I still made a small profit.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Sounds like a good discount for a new Rolex model. I hadn't seen the new Air King, so I just looked up some photos. There is a lot more wrong with it than the green logo and hand.


To each his own, of course, but I have to disagree. The new Air King is the first non-Cellini Rolex that I've actually found appealing. The splashes of green add some good color to the dial and liven up that stale, old Rolex look. I know Rolex fans prefer their watches dull and all (and collectors, by and large, lean toward conservative styling). But for the rest of the world, the Air King will probably be one of the most sought-after Rolex models (after the Submariner). I'm picking up delivery of one for my father-in-law next month -- and we both can't wait to see it. [Photo below from ablogtowatch.]


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Chris Ward - 15% off all watches for Father's Day.


That's why we're taking 15% off all our watches from now until Father's Day, June 19.

So, if you fancy getting your dad** an incredible watch with a great saving then just go to the Christopher Ward website. Don't worry: if he asks, we'll tell him you paid full price.


USE CODE MHD16 at the checkout


*Excludes pre-order watches. For full Terms & Conditions visit our website.
** 'Dad' can also mean er&#8230; you


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

Christopher Ward has 15% off with code MHD16.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Double post ..again!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> Chris Ward - 15% off all watches for Father's Day.
> 
> 
> That's why we're taking 15% off all our watches from now until Father's Day, June 19.
> ...


FYI, the code doesn't seem to be working correctly for Nearly New watches. It only takes off a very small amount, not 15%.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> To each his own, of course, but I have to disagree. The new Air King is the first non-Cellini Rolex that I've actually found appealing. The splashes of green add some good color to the dial and liven up that stale, old Rolex look. I know Rolex fans prefer their watches dull and all (and collectors, by and large, lean toward conservative styling). But for the rest of the world, the Air King will probably be one of the most sought-after Rolex models (after the Submariner). I'm picking up delivery of one for my father-in-law next month -- and we both can't wait to see it. [Photo below from ablogtowatch.]
> View attachment 8309290


Agreed. Once I saw the previews of it from all the Baselworld coverage I thought "OK, this could be my first Rolex." There's something about the overall look I find very appealing, and I'm not much for green on anything. I believe the "Air-King" text is a throwback to the original Air King design and font, so not quite the Christopher Ward situation. I'm sure whoever said that said so in jest, but if you're going to have a funky font on the dial, it's nice to know there's an actual reason for it besides neck beards.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> FYI, the code doesn't seem to be working correctly for Nearly New watches. It only takes off a very small amount, not 15%.


I'm not even attempting to navigate that website  I just got the email.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RyanD said:


> FYI, the code doesn't seem to be working correctly for Nearly New watches. It only takes off a very small amount, not 15%.


Working fine for me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wittyphrase said:


> Agreed. Once I saw the previews of it from all the Baselworld coverage I thought "OK, this could be my first Rolex." There's something about the overall look I find very appealing, and I'm not much for green on anything. I believe the "Air-King" text is a throwback to the original Air King design and font, so not quite the Christopher Ward situation. I'm sure whoever said that said so in jest, but if you're going to have a funky font on the dial, it's nice to know there's an actual reason for it besides neck beards.


I was talking about the entire design. The mix of hours and minutes looks wrong. The hours are applied and the minutes are painted, but they are nearly the same size. "ROLEX" written all the way around the edge of the dial is tacky AF. They could have put the hours on the dial and the minutes around the edge, and it would have been fine.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Air Blue Papa Praesto black dial/black PVD on Amazon (with Amazon as the seller) for $76.16 (other colors slightly higher, but none currently more than $88.56): http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Pra...8&qid=1464876183&sr=8-6&keywords=papa+praesto


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

the5rivers said:


> Working fine for me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Weird. This is what I get.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Weird. This is what I get.
> 
> View attachment 8309474


Ooh Yeah your right mine also changed after the cart refreshed. Odd.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> They're now both on upscaletime.com itself for $387


Thank you .. I am about to pull the trigger, any cash back site and / or coupon codes? ( checked iconsumer befrugal ebates and fatwallet: no luck).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I was talking about the entire design. The mix of hours and minutes looks wrong. The hours are applied and the minutes are painted, but they are nearly the same size. "ROLEX" written all the way around the edge of the dial is tacky AF. They could have put the hours on the dial and the minutes around the edge, and it would have been fine.


To you, it looks wrong. The mix of hours and minutes is actually nice to me. The minute and hour numbers aren't the same size at all (and one could argue that they should be given that the Air King is a pilot's watch). The ROLEX name written around the rehaut has been a staple of Rolex design for at least five years and, though not exactly my cup of tea, isn't on the level of Coach splashing its C all around a wallet or handbag. All in all, it's a funky and bold design, one that is needed among the stodginess of watch design at the entry-level high end as a whole.

The good news is that you don't have to buy it and I can if I so choose. Everyone is fine. Except for Rolex fans who prefer dull.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Really great deals on those Air Blues on Amazon in terms of bang for buck. I actually like the look of those however I'm one of the many who cant really get past the Air Blue logo on their watches. I can almost tolerate it on those Praesto watches. BUT I can not stand the "Praesto" printed on the subdial.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Air Blue Papa Presto black dial/black PVD on Amazon (with Amazon as the seller) for $76.16 (other colors slightly higher, but none currently more than $88.56): http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Pra...8&qid=1464876183&sr=8-6&keywords=papa+praesto


Nice looking watch but non hacking seconds is a deal breaker for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Evine has good prices on a few Revue Thommen models after 15% off with code NEWCUST
> 
> Regulator for $545 - 15% = $463
> Revue Thommen 42mm Regulator Swiss Made Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch
> ...


That's a very nice price on the triple date and moonphase model. The movement is an ETA with Dubois Depraz upgrades -- 51 jewels. It can be found in watches costing thousands more.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Air Blue Papa Presto black dial/black PVD on Amazon (with Amazon as the seller) for $76.16 (other colors slightly higher, but none currently more than $88.56): http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Pra...8&qid=1464876183&sr=8-6&keywords=papa+praesto


All color options show 44 mm case in listing, but the green one (non PVD my favorite) shows 38 mm under details , which is correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> All color options show 44 mm case in listing, but the green one (non PVD my favorite) shows 38 mm under details , which is correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44mm.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

RidingDonkeys said:


> So I know this is Affordables, but I'm going to talk about the affordable Rolex and the pound as a whole. I just stumbled into a Rolex AD here on the Isle of Man. They had the brand new Rolex Air King, and this is the first one I've seen in the flesh. They got it two days ago.
> 
> List price was 4150 pounds ($5995) with VAT included. That is within $100 of the best gray market prices in the US. Take off the 20% VAT and you're down to 3320 pounds ($4796), which beats US gray market by $1000.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that. Can you recommend any good websites that ships overseas?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

anokewee said:


> Good to hear that. Can you recommend any good websites that ships overseas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Nope. I'm just a tourist here, and I'm hitting brick and mortar stores. Perhaps the locals can chime in. I know we've got a few UK folks on this thread.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an FYI

Using the Canadian site, delivered to the USA, using Paypal funds to pay, and MHD15 discount code i just ordered this










43mm trident for $566 USD delivered. These will possibly be a bit cheaper in the future sales so if you can wait till then it may be worth your while. **This was a Nearly New Item**


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> 44mm.


Thank you, it showed up in my cart $74 and change, could not resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I caved as well on the stainless/green dial. Not sure how much wrist time it will receive, but at that price I'm not too concerned!



Sabadabadoo said:


> Thank you, it showed up in my cart $74 and change, could not resist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## how2collect (May 10, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Using the Canadian site, delivered to the USA, using Paypal funds to pay, and MHD15 discount code i just ordered this
> 
> 43mm trident for $566 USD delivered. These will possibly be a bit cheaper in the future sales so if you can wait till then it may be worth your while. **This was a Nearly New Item**


For those that are interested, use code MHD16.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Using the Canadian site, delivered to the USA, using Paypal funds to pay, and MHD15 discount code i just ordered this
> 
> ...


I do not think there is actually a Canadian site though is there? I went to http://ca.christopherward.com/ and added one to the cart. MHD15 says its not valid and its $25 shipping.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> I do not think there is actually a Canadian site though is there? I went to http://ca.christopherward.com/ and added one to the cart. MHD15 says its not valid and its $25 shipping.


MHD16 is the valid code.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

how2collect said:


> For those that are interested, use code MHD16.


Thanks. That works


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So it only givees me $25.50 off a $722.00 (Canadian) item....is there no more 15% discounts?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Using the Canadian site, delivered to the USA, using Paypal funds to pay, and MHD15 discount code i just ordered this
> 
> ...


MHD16 supposed to be 15% off all watches. How come the discount for nearly new ones are not 15%?


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

What does nearly new actually mean for them? Yesterday when I first saw the discount I there wasn't any "nearly new" indication. Makes the deal a but less tempting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That's a very nice price on the triple date and moonphase model. The movement is an ETA with Dubois Depraz upgrades -- 51 jewels. It can be found in watches costing thousands more.


For example, here is a Armand Nicolet triple-date moon phase on sale for $1295 with code AFFCALENDAR1295. Looks like it might be a different movement though.

Armand Nicolet 9632A-AG-P968MR3 TM7 Dial Leather Alligator Men's Automatic Moon Phase Watch , watches


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> What does nearly new actually mean for them? Yesterday when I first saw the discount I there wasn't any "nearly new" indication. Makes the deal a but less tempting
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nearly new can be display models. A lot of people claimed the watch they received is pretty much brand new.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I caved as well on the stainless/green dial. Not sure how much wrist time it will receive, but at that price I'm not too concerned!


I had a difficult time deciding between the Blue/SS and the Green/SS. So I temporarily decided on both! I will have to make a decision when they arrive as to which I will keep but this will be more easily decided in person.

I did notice that prices are on the rise and most models have crept up over $100. The Blue/PVD and Black/SS are both still listed under $90 if anyone wants to grab them.









Amazon.com: Deep Blue 'Papa Praesto' Automatic Stainless Steel and Black Leather Aviator Watch (Model: ABPPPVDBLUE): Deep Blue Watches: Watches









http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Pra...8&qid=1464887080&sr=8-3&keywords=papa+praesto


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> So it only givees me $25.50 off a $722.00 (Canadian) item....is there no more 15% discounts?


And it only did $13 (GBP) off the UK version. It looks like it's basically discounting the shipping for the "Nearly New" items.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

coopc said:


> I had a difficult time deciding between the Blue/SS and the Green/SS. So I temporarily decided on both! I will have to make a decision when they arrive as to which I will keep but this will be more easily decided in person.
> 
> I did notice that prices are on the rise and most models have crept up over $100. The Blue/PVD and Black/SS are both still listed under $90 if anyone wants to grab them.


I hate this about Amazon: the pricing algorithm; the same color I bought an hour ago is up 46%!!!!! ( 74 to 108).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> MHD16 is the valid code.





Quicksilver said:


> I do not think there is actually a Canadian site though is there? I went to http://ca.christopherward.com/ and added one to the cart. MHD15 says its not valid and its $25 shipping.


Sorry my bad, sleepyinn had the correct code. I didn't proof.

Yes i only got $25.50 off, that's why I said that better deals on this watch may be available in the future.

I felt like it was worth it for me to try out that Chris Ward for the first time. And since their return policy is so convenient I have nothing to lose. If anyone manages to get the 15% off on a nearly new item please post it I would definitely like to get that additional money back.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Was the code sent out by email? is it supposed to be site wide with no exclusions? (other than pre orders)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

But you didn't hate the pricing algorithm when it was at $74, LOL!



Sabadabadoo said:


> I hate this about Amazon: the pricing algorithm; the same color I bought an hour ago is up 46%!!!!! ( 74 to 108).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> But you didn't hate the pricing algorithm when it was at $74, LOL!


My point is this: the algorithm defeats the purpose of this forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> My point is this: the algorithm defeats the purpose of this forum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We just need to get smarter. Amazon is figuring out how to take advantage of our deal devouring tendencies and increase their margins. It is a great science in how they do this.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> Was the code sent out by email? is it supposed to be site wide with no exclusions? (other than pre orders)


I received the promotion email and it does say "on all watches" exclude pre orders. If someone gets a hold of them and able to honor the 15% on the nearly new watches, please share!!!

Thank you


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I gotcha. I'm just bustin' chops, that's all. The next time Jeff Bezos has me over for dinner, I'll be sure to tell him that he needs to consult us here at WUS prior to his algorithm performing a pricing uptick 



Sabadabadoo said:


> My point is this: the algorithm defeats the purpose of this forum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> We just need to get smarter. Amazon is figuring out how to take advantage of our deal devouring tendencies and increase their margins. It is a great science in how they do this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How about this: if we post it a picture of the watch and price (from the Amazon page), there will be no need to click the link unless we're a serious buyer. That way, Amazon doesn't see that a product is receiving crazy visits and they won't raise the price.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> We just need to get smarter. Amazon is figuring out how to take advantage of our deal devouring tendencies and increase their margins. It is a great science in how they do this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They're all way up again in price.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> We just need to get smarter. Amazon is figuring out how to take advantage of our deal devouring tendencies and increase their margins. It is a great science in how they do this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It is called lurking bots imho: the moment traffic increases towards a certain product, prices creep up while they keep monitoring the traffic and resulting purchases and adjust the price accordingly.

We should start a new thread: how to defeat Amazon pricing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah that could work if we had everyone coordinated. 

Personally I wish that there was a bit more private forum. I think we have a lot of lurkers here that snatch up the deals but rarely if ever participate in this thread. Of course compared to someone like WorththeWrist I don't particiapate enough either, so my idea could work against me. LOL


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

ninja123 said:


> I received the promotion email and it does say "on all watches" exclude pre orders. If someone gets a hold of them and able to honor the 15% on the nearly new watches, please share!!!
> 
> Thank you


I wasn't going to buy, but with another 15% off I might. They sent me an email saying "Oh, you had this in your cart, but didn't purchase. Do you need some help?" Paraphrasing, of course. So I just wrote back explaining, well, I was because I had this nifty coupon, but it doesn't seem to be working. So we'll see what they say.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I hate this about Amazon: the pricing algorithm; the same color I bought an hour ago is up 46%!!!!! ( 74 to 108).


That was really weird, but I don't usually follow how Amazon prices like this. Their prices on those Air Blue watches changed really, really quick! I was on top of this thread and, within an hour of the post, went to buy the blue/ss model, but the price on all of the watches except the blue/PVD had already gone up. I threw that one in my cart at $87.89, which is a bit up form the 3XCamel low yesterday at $81.65. I left it in my cart while I had to do some work (gotta pay for these watches somehow!), came back and the price has jumped to $127.18, but I was still able to buy it at the lower price since it was still in my cart. I got another 5% back using my Amazon store card. What an amazing deal on these watches, wish I could have snatched one for $74, but I'm still happy. Still the Amazon pricing has really left me scratching my head on the logic behind it... first the prices just raised a little, but now they've all gone up to the range of the current MassDrop deal.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah that could work if we had everyone coordinated.
> 
> Personally I wish that there was a bit more private forum. I think we have a lot of lurkers here that snatch up the deals but rarely if ever participate in this thread. Of course compared to someone like WorththeWrist I don't particiapate enough either, so my idea could work against me. LOL


After all the watches your bad influence has forced an innocent man like myself to buy I'm thinking maybe you should be banned from a private forum. However I'm sure I do not contribute enough and would loose my place as well so we can keep things as they are for now. :-!


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

wittyphrase said:


> I wasn't going to buy, but with another 15% off I might. They sent me an email saying "Oh, you had this in your cart, but didn't purchase. Do you need some help?" Paraphrasing, of course. So I just wrote back explaining, well, I was because I had this nifty coupon, but it doesn't seem to be working. So we'll see what they say.


i did the exact same thing


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

After last thewatchery cancellation I pushed for 500 usd compensation and agreed in final on 300 usd. So I am totally happy


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

https://www.areatrend.com/suunto-ss014521000-watch-1681896211.aspx

Suunto Elementum Terra on steel bracelet for $400, minus 8% cashback from Befrugal. I've had this one in the back of my mind for a while, never seen them go this low, even used. Got my order and can confirm that they are gtg.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> I wasn't going to buy, but with another 15% off I might. They sent me an email saying "Oh, you had this in your cart, but didn't purchase. Do you need some help?" Paraphrasing, of course. So I just wrote back explaining, well, I was because I had this nifty coupon, but it doesn't seem to be working. So we'll see what they say.


Haha yea. I placed an order for 2 watches just in case they sold out. (1 for the buddy). I will shoot them an email and see if they can fix the coupon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vitekodessa said:


> After last thewatchery cancellation I pushed for 500 usd compensation and agreed in final on 300 usd. So I am totally happy


So pretty soon you might have enough credit racked up to buy a Rolex.....that will never be delivered.LOL

Good job negotiating though. I never thought to do that on my cancellation.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> I wasn't going to buy, but with another 15% off I might. They sent me an email saying "Oh, you had this in your cart, but didn't purchase. Do you need some help?" Paraphrasing, of course. So I just wrote back explaining, well, I was because I had this nifty coupon, but it doesn't seem to be working. So we'll see what they say.


You can only use one coupon/discount. "Nearly new" are already 30% off.

Nearly New are probalby mostly returns from customers that used the 60-day return option. I doubt they are "display models" because they don't sell their watches in any stores.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> You can only use one coupon/discount. "Nearly new" are already 30% off.
> 
> Nearly New are probalby mostly returns from customers that used the 60-day return option. I doubt they are "display models" because they don't sell their watches in any stores.


Well, the promo code is technically working, it's just not doing what it says it will do. If it just returned a message that the coupon didn't work or wasn't valid, that'd be fine. But it's just applying a much smaller discount than 15%. I think it's about 3%. In any case, I'm not particularly invested in the outcome of this. But if they do agree to give 15% more on it, I'll buy it.

That makes sense about the "nearly new." I think they do have a showroom of their own though. So I suppose it's possible that they're display models.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure if these are deals but I just noticed that some of the new Alpina watches that were introduced at Basel are listed on Jomashop

Alpina Seastrong Diver Heritage - $1087



















Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Automatic - $887









Alpina Alpiner 4 - $878










There is a Glacier Blue version not at Jomashop that I have my eye on


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if these are deals but I just noticed that some of the new Alpina watches that were introduced at Basel are listed on Jomashop
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver Heritage - $1087
> 
> ...


That heritage is a good alternative to the longines legend diver. Sweet looking


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

FYI iConsumer came through on their rebate.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if these are deals but I just noticed that some of the new Alpina watches that were introduced at Basel are listed on Jomashop
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver Heritage - $1087
> 
> ...


No GMT?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> FYI iConsumer came through on their rebate.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Yeah mine said it was mailed on the 27th of May...Will see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> No GMT?


I don't think a new GMT was released in April, just the same one from last year

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

My phone literally reposted something I'd posted earlier...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Any coupons for upscaletime.com?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

wittyphrase said:


> My phone literally reposted something I'd posted earlier...


New version of the butt dial. . .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Now this is a deal on a Zenith. Stratos Flyback on bracelet for $3450 -$50 with code SDZEN50

EDIT: Somebody killed it already. Price increased to $3995.

Zenith El Primero Stratos Flyback Black Dial Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 03206140521M2060 - El Primero - Zenith - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if these are deals but I just noticed that some of the new Alpina watches that were introduced at Basel are listed on Jomashop
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver Heritage - $1087
> 
> ...


This is bad.. You're bad.. I had a clean want-list and your post just screwed things over.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> This is bad.. You're bad.. I had a clean want-list and your post just screwed things over.


I keep trying to warn people about this guy. :-|


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if these are deals but I just noticed that some of the new Alpina watches that were introduced at Basel are listed on Jomashop
> 
> There is a Glacier Blue version not at Jomashop that I have my eye on


Ohhhhh you totally just suck right now....damn you....


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wow!

These Alpinas are all great looking, especially the diver and the dual crown model.

Strap looks like a vintage leather with minimal stitch; however, the specs on Joma list this as rubber strap. I wonder if this is not an error because rubber that looks like vintage leather would be cool and reduce the strap swapping on my dive watches.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Dammit. I've got a 20% off voucher for Touch Of Modern that expires tomorrow, and I can't find any watches I want


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Wow!
> 
> These Alpinas are all great looking, especially the diver and the dual crown model.
> 
> ...


The dual crown is so awesome, but for the first time in my life (seriously), I can't figure out why they thought that date window location was OK like that. I still like the watch though.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> The dual crown is so awesome, but for the first time in my life (seriously), I can't figure out why they thought that date window location was OK like that. I still like the watch though.


Lol! I did not notice that at first but with a I admit it looks a bit odd.

The rest is stellar, they will sell like hotcakes, especially if they get discounted once in a while like their previous models.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> The dual crown is so awesome, but for the first time in my life (seriously), I can't figure out why they thought that date window location was OK like that. I still like the watch though.


Agree. No date would have been far better.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Dammit. I've got a 20% off voucher for Touch Of Modern that expires tomorrow, and I can't find any watches I want


Too bad you weren't looking a few days ago...they had a ton of Deep Blue Master 1000's for sale.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Dammit. I've got a 20% off voucher for Touch Of Modern that expires tomorrow, and I can't find any watches I want


There is an Alpina Extreme Sailing at 599$ that is an awesome deal, even more if you add your 20% off..... I saw it once at 499$ last winter on a flash deal site and foolishly passed on the deal. They are regularly about twice the price.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Got same code, applied to this:















not counting the 3.5% cash back from ebates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Are those ToM 20% off codes available for anyone or is it just a promotion for one-time use?


----------



## tr3s (Mar 10, 2016)

i just lurk and lurk and lurk in this thread...until i saw that alpina post i just had to comment.. that was a very bad post... :-d that itch thougghhhhhhh....!o|


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Those new Alpina watches have been on the Joma website for a month or more. New Alpina models are being discussed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/alpina-new-models-out-3222818.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Dammit. I've got a 20% off voucher for Touch Of Modern that expires tomorrow, and I can't find any watches I want


If you haven't already, check this list to make sure you didn't miss anything. It still shows some watches available from older sales.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/stores/the-watch-shop


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> If you haven't already, check this list to make sure you didn't miss anything. It still shows some watches available from older sales.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/stores/the-watch-shop


Not sure if glad or sad I didn't get the offer. Sad I think. That looks like a great watch for $400.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

About the Revue Thommens at Evine, I couldn't pass this one up:

http://m.evine.com/h5/catalog?href=http://www.evine.com/Product/637-257

Valjoux 7750 Chronograph, reverse panda dial, 15% off with new customer or email subscription code brings it down to around $600 + shipping, and 6 months easy pay on Evine credit card = pretty sweet deal.

But this thread is going to be the death of me!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm kinda hoping beyond hope that they will offer some Revue Thommen chronos on a flash sale tomorrow. Kicking myself I missed out on them when ToM last had a scorcher, picked up the RT Simline instead.

Only option from that list posted above that piques my interest is the Stuhrling tourbillon. I know Stuhrling is an Invicta-esque brand but I vaguely recalling someone saying their tourby'a were actually not bad for the money, and at $470 i'd almost be convinced to take a punt.


----------



## xenobion (Feb 2, 2016)

How are people getting the 20% off voucher at Touch of Modern?


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Got same code, applied to this:
> not counting the 3.5% cash back from ebates.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be on board for this deal but no returns is kind of a killer for me since I have never seen this watch in person.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Are those ToM 20% off codes available for anyone or is it just a promotion for one-time use?


Randomly selected one-time promotion.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Upscale Time is having a fathers day sale. Most of these are just former "Deals of the Day" at the same DOD price but there are a few discounts that are greater. They got some nice Ball's for sale that I believe were less than their normal DOD price.

Ball Trainmaster Racer $1099









https://www.upscaletime.com/ball-trainmaster-racer-chronograph-automatic-men-s-watch-cm1030d-s1j-bk.aspxBall Hydrocarbon GMT $1375









https://www.upscaletime.com/ball-engineer-hydrocarbon-magnate-gmt-chronometer-automatic-men-s-watch-gm2098c-scaj-sl.aspx
The Trainmaster Racer at 1099 is an amazing bargain. I am really tempted, but I think in the end I'd just flip it (already have 3 auto chronos and told myself no more), so hopefully someone who really appreciates the watch will snap it up.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Croton has had some incredible closeout deals on Amazon. 

*Croton CA301100SSDW - **$14.95 *on Amazon
Stainless steel, 100M WR, domed crystal, solid link bracelet*









Croton CC311332SSBK* Stainless Steel Chronograph - *$19.95

*








*
Croton CA301183SSBR* automatic, 100 M WR - *$24.95
*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> Upscale Time is having a fathers day sale. Most of these are just former "Deals of the Day" at the same DOD price but there are a few discounts that are greater. They got some nice Ball's for sale that I believe were less than their normal DOD price.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Racer $1099
> 
> ...


The Pulsemeter single-pusher chronograph for $1399 also looks like a good deal.

Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter Pro Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's CM1038D-SAJ-BK| Upscale Time


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


>


I bought this brown auto along with a bunch of others a few months ago and ended up returning all of them because they were so cheap looking and poorly made.

I do own one Croton that I got from an Amazon deal, the Pepsi version of this one:

Croton CA301048SSRD Men's Stainless Steel Black Dial Dive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Q4ED22/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_VKxuxbGDDRXN9

I got it for $20 and it's fine for what it is, but then I like big quartz divers.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

CW would not apply the code to my nearly-new order for the 15%. They really need to get their codes correct. 15% off all watches (excluding pre-orders) should mean ALL watches.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

My gift to the re-seller lurkers this morning:

Longines Hydro Conquest Black Dial Red Bezel Stainless Steel Men's Watch L36944596 - Conquest - Longines - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

$729 after google20 coupon. I've seen _USED _Hydros that sell for more...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

colgex said:


> My gift to the re-seller lurkers this morning:
> 
> Longines Hydro Conquest Black Dial Red Bezel Stainless Steel Men's Watch L36944596 - Conquest - Longines - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> $729 after google20 coupon. I've seen _USED _Hydros that sell for more...


I'd love to see the Conquest or Conquest GMT go on sale. Right now that's the only watch I would consider next to an SDGM001 or SDGM003.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'd love to see the Conquest or Conquest GMT go on sale. Right now that's the only watch I would consider next to an SDGM001 or SDGM003.


On sale for how much?

This one is $832 in white or blue, or $859 in black.

Longines Conquest Mens Watch L36764766

GMT for $1085.

Longines Conquest Automatic Mens Watch L36874566

That's before 3 percent be frugal.com cash back.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> My gift to the re-seller lurkers this morning:
> 
> Longines Hydro Conquest Black Dial Red Bezel Stainless Steel Men's Watch L36944596 - Conquest - Longines - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> $729 after google20 coupon. I've seen _USED _Hydros that sell for more...


Seems like a fair price considering that the movement sells for over $300. It's good to know that the bracelet is rated to 300 meters.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> On sale for how much?
> 
> This one is $832 in white or blue, or $859 in black.
> 
> ...


Good find. I think the Seiko takes it in terms of quality and appearance. I just wish they made a GMT that didn't have the word "Grand" in front of Seiko.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ball is running a pre-order special for their Ball for BMW GMT Chronometer. Pre-order price is $1690, full price $2990.
http://shop.ballwatch.ch/bmw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Only option from that list posted above that piques my interest is the Stuhrling tourbillon. I know Stuhrling is an Invicta-esque brand but I vaguely recalling someone saying their tourby'a were actually not bad for the money, and at $470 i'd almost be convinced to take a punt.


If you do I'd love to read what you think about it. Tourbillons are fascinating to watch and are one of the most interesting complications (or would it be considered the movement?) and to have one for under a grand would be amazing even from Stuhrling (maybe not Invicta unless it was really classed up or they changed that awful logo).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

agrberg said:


> If you do I'd love to read what you think about it. Tourbillons are fascinating to watch and are one of the most interesting complications (or would it be considered the movement?) and to have one for under a grand would be amazing even from Stuhrling (maybe not Invicta unless it was really classed up or they changed that awful logo).


I have the same watch but in black instead of white. You can sometimes find them in the $400-500 range, and they are definitely worth that. It keeps great time, and the ceramic bracelet is very comfortable. A bit of a pain to remove links though.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Shrodinkee said:


> They got some nice Ball's for sale that I believe were less than their normal DOD


Sir that is an incorrect punctuation: it should have been: They got some nice BALLS for sale... No need to be scared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> Ball is running a pre-order special for their Ball for BMW GMT Chronometer. Pre-order price is $1690, full price $2990.
> BMW
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That looks like a great watch for the pre-order price, I'd have to go for one on the bracelet. The BMW logo might make it easier to sell and retain more value. Cheaper than getting that 4 series I have my eye on....


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Ball is running a pre-order special for their Ball for BMW GMT Chronometer. Pre-order price is $1690, full price $2990.
> BMW
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As a BMW enthusiast I find this watch very appealing. The black dial on the black carbon case looks great with the rubberized leather band and would be my personal choice. Unfortunately this is outside my personal definition of affordable even with the lower pre-order price.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> The BMW logo might make it easier to sell and retain more value.


I think a specific car logo makes it more difficult to sell and lower value as it is only a limited market. Certainly wouldn't sell too many to MB or Audi owners.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I think a specific car logo makes it more difficult to sell and lower value as it is only a limited market. Certainly wouldn't sell too many to MB or Audi owners.


BMW = Buy My Watch


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I think a specific car logo makes it more difficult to sell and lower value as it is only a limited market. Certainly wouldn't sell too many to MB or Audi owners.


If I read correctly, you can order with or without the BMW logo.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I had one of the SO tourbillons in my cart. For $500 it's quite a good deal...but the watches were just too ugly I couldn't do it. I wish I could find a Seagull one for this money as they have much smaller cases and _slightly_ less ugly designs.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Just a heads up, straps are back in stock on lakehouseleathers.com. I ordered one last time for my Seagull 1963, great quality and soft.


----------



## Mr. Orlando (Dec 24, 2012)

Just coming across this thread now, thanks, BOOKMARKED!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Mr. Orlando said:


> Just coming across this thread now, thanks, BOOKMARKED!


Word to the wise: If you know what's good for you, you'll delete that bookmark and pretend you never saw tHis thread.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Very true; I think I spend more time on this thread than anywhere else.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Gemnation has Victorinox father's day event:

Swiss Army Watches at Gemnation.com

Don't forget to use Befrugal for 7% cashback
Maybe able to get deals there.

Cheers.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> If I read correctly, you can order with or without the BMW logo.


That's right. I'm tempted to order the blue dial without the BMW logo in the DLC case. That's a sharp watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gemnation is having a sale on Victorinox, up to 80% off. This Maverick is $149 with free shipping. This beats the next lowest price that I could find (Ashford) by $19.75

Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

spyderco10 said:


> Gemnation is having a sale on Victorinox, up to 80% off. This Maverick is $149 with free shipping. This beats the next lowest price that I could find (Ashford) by $19.75
> 
> Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441
> 
> View attachment 8321258


I've heard before that these have odd lug widths like 19 or 21. The Gemnation says 22/20 which I don't find helpful unless that's to indicate it tapers from 22 to 20. Even still, I'm ultra tempted but I'd like to know if anyone owns this and can confirm 100% what the lug width is?


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Gemnation has Victorinox father's day event:
> 
> Swiss Army Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


Those watches could be used as extremely nice beaters at those prices.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Not interested but I know a lot of people here like em:

Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 597 20 71 L 01 | eBay

Fortis Auto Chrono $850


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

theague said:


> I've heard before that these have odd lug widths like 19 or 21. The Gemnation says 22/20 which I don't find helpful unless that's to indicate it tapers from 22 to 20. Even still, I'm ultra tempted but I'd like to know if anyone owns this and can confirm 100% what the lug width is?


Don't worry about that. You can push in a 1mm bigger strap to any lug size without any issues if that is what concerns you.


----------



## asmd (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd only wear a bmw endorsement on my wrist if they paid me... 
should have come gratis with my car. oh well.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

colgex said:


> Don't worry about that. You can push in a 1mm bigger strap to any lug size without any issues if that is what concerns you.


Thanks Colgex. That is my concern, I also wear NATO straps 99.9% of the time and I've never tried a 22 on a 21 or a 20 on a 19 so I am not sure how that looks/functions. I'll probably pull the trigger regardless though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

NOT A BARGAIN, BUT A CAUTIONARY TALE: Anyone who reads my posts knows I'm a proponent of The Watchery; however, today I saw something that I'm a bit discouraged about. The Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds that I returned several weeks ago due to a defective manual date change function (and that they said they could not repair in-house due to additional parts needed that were only available from Oris) is now relisted back on The Watchery's website. And let me be clear, this is NOT a different watch of the same model, but rather MY watch that I returned (I took pix of the case back and Serial Number prior to returning it). Let me state, I'm not discouraged about the fact that they relisted it, as I'd imagine (or would hope) that it is indeed actually repaired now. What I AM discouraged about is that they still have it listed merely as a "Store Display" and not more accurately listed as a Pre-Owned watch. This lack of disclosure that it was a RETURN and REPAIR, while probably won't cause me to say I'd NEVER do business with any SWI store again, will certainly make me think twice about it. Here's the suspect: 
Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

colgex said:


> Not interested but I know a lot of people here like em:
> 
> Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 597 20 71 L 01 | eBay
> 
> Fortis Auto Chrono $850


Colgex.. You seem to have a keen interest in case / dial design and polish, among other watch related talents: I am interested in the non chrono version.

Is the hour hand too short or is it my imagination ?

Also there seem to be two different shades of yellow on Amazon! Or is it my imagination again? Which one is the correct shade of yellow?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A BARGAIN, BUT A CAUTIONARY TALE: Anyone who reads my posts knows I'm a proponent of The Watchery; however, today I saw something that I'm a bit discouraged about. The Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds that I returned several weeks ago due to a defective manual date change function (and that they said they could not repair in-house due to additional parts needed that were only available from Oris) is now relisted back on The Watchery's website. And let me be clear, this is NOT a different watch of the same model, but rather MY watch that I returned (I took pix of the case back and Serial Number prior to returning it). Let me state, I'm not discouraged about the fact that they relisted it, as I'd imagine (or would hope) that it is indeed actually repaired now. What I AM discouraged about is that they still have it listed merely as a "Store Display" and not more accurately listed as a Pre-Owned watch. This lack of disclosure that it was a RETURN and REPAIR, while probably won't cause me to say I'd NEVER do business with any SWI store again, will certainly make me think twice about it. Here's the suspect:
> Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


I was wondering how did you know until I clicked on the link...


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A BARGAIN, BUT A CAUTIONARY TALE: Anyone who reads my posts knows I'm a proponent of The Watchery; however, today I saw something that I'm a bit discouraged about. The Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds that I returned several weeks ago due to a defective manual date change function (and that they said they could not repair in-house due to additional parts needed that were only available from Oris) is now relisted back on The Watchery's website. And let me be clear, this is NOT a different watch of the same model, but rather MY watch that I returned (I took pix of the case back and Serial Number prior to returning it). Let me state, I'm not discouraged about the fact that they relisted it, as I'd imagine (or would hope) that it is indeed actually repaired now. What I AM discouraged about is that they still have it listed merely as a "Store Display" and not more accurately listed as a Pre-Owned watch. This lack of disclosure that it was a RETURN and REPAIR, while probably won't cause me to say I'd NEVER do business with any SWI store again, will certainly make me think twice about it. Here's the suspect:
> Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


thank you! grabbed it! unfo not many coupons available, found only working less 25 usd... also used my 300 usd gift card (as a compensation of my order cancellation of 8 wacthes which i placed on monday) and tried befrugal. should be about 610 net usd


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

And it's sold. Some guy's unlucky.


dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A BARGAIN, BUT A CAUTIONARY TALE: Anyone who reads my posts knows I'm a proponent of The Watchery; however, today I saw something that I'm a bit discouraged about. The Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds that I returned several weeks ago due to a defective manual date change function (and that they said they could not repair in-house due to additional parts needed that were only available from Oris) is now relisted back on The Watchery's website. And let me be clear, this is NOT a different watch of the same model, but rather MY watch that I returned (I took pix of the case back and Serial Number prior to returning it). Let me state, I'm not discouraged about the fact that they relisted it, as I'd imagine (or would hope) that it is indeed actually repaired now. What I AM discouraged about is that they still have it listed merely as a "Store Display" and not more accurately listed as a Pre-Owned watch. This lack of disclosure that it was a RETURN and REPAIR, while probably won't cause me to say I'd NEVER do business with any SWI store again, will certainly make me think twice about it. Here's the suspect:
> Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Colgex.. You seem to have a keen interest in case / dial design and polish, among other watch related talents: I am interested in the non chrono version.
> 
> Is the hour hand too short or is it my imagination ?
> 
> ...


Looks more or less the same, it could be the camera, angles or lighting. As far as the hand goes, it looks like it was done purposely to stay inside the smaller circle. I really have no special preference for the hand to be longer or not. My design queues are more directed towards the case. This specific design is not a journeyman I would see everywhere but it does not scream boldness to me either. That's just my opinion but for the price, it looks like a very good deal.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

boonh said:


> And it's sold. Some guy's unlucky.


We already know who...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You did read my post, right? Regardless, best of luck to you....



vitekodessa said:


> thank you! grabbed it! unfo not many coupons available, found only working less 25 usd... also used my 300 usd gift card (as a compensation of my order cancellation of 8 wacthes which i placed on monday) and tried befrugal. should be about 610 net usd


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

colgex said:


> specific design is not a journeyman I would everywhere but it does not scream boldness to me either.


Thanks for the input but You lost me in the quoted sentence!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Assuming the watch was indeed repaired satisfactorily, then for $610, he's getting a good deal. It's far cheaper than these go for used on ebay, and he's still getting a 2 year warranty through The Watchery. With the exception of the issue I mentioned, the rest of the watch was pristine in appearance.



vitekodessa said:


> thank you! grabbed it! unfo not many coupons available, found only working less 25 usd... also used my 300 usd gift card (as a compensation of my order cancellation of 8 wacthes which i placed on monday) and tried befrugal. should be about 610 net usd





boonh said:


> And it's sold. Some guy's unlucky.





colgex said:


> We already know who...





dumberdrummer said:


> You did read my post, right? Regardless, best of luck to you....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Is the hour hand too short or is it my imagination ?
> 
> Also there seem to be two different shades of yellow on Amazon! Or is it my imagination again? Which one is the correct shade of yellow?


I think the hour hand is exactly the right length for this style.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Assuming the watch was indeed repaired satisfactorily, then for $610, he's getting a good deal. It's far cheaper than these go for used on ebay, and he's still getting a 2 year warranty through The Watchery. With the exception of the issue I mentioned, the rest of the watch was pristine in appearance.


now i did read)))) big surprise for me.
i called to the watchery and they told they have a several store display models and if someone return watch it goes to repair department or sth like this, and they told that they sold to me other watch. appreciate much if you can send me that photo of case back you made to vitekodessa gmail
thx!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> That's right. I'm tempted to order the blue dial without the BMW logo in the DLC case. That's a sharp watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the logo next to the date window?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

nyonya said:


> Just a heads up, straps are back in stock on lakehouseleathers.com. I ordered one last time for my Seagull 1963, great quality and soft.


Chromexcel Horween straps at 15$ is way too good of an offer to resist...Thanks


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Thanks for the input but You lost me in the quoted sentence!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It had a typo, I fixed it. What I meant is that the case is more unique than the traditional round case you see out there. It is not super bold but it is not ordinary either.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I think a specific car logo makes it more difficult to sell and lower value as it is only a limited market. Certainly wouldn't sell too many to MB or Audi owners.


I think ANY car logo makes it supremely tacky, forget the resale value.

I don't own a Ball myself based on a number of things I've read about the bracelets from owners on these forums, but the idea of one with an automotive logo on it is really tough to swallow.

They make some pretty cool looking watches, but...ugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Just a heads-up...I received a check in the mail today from iConsumer for the rebate from my Alpina GMT purchase 3 months ago...as promised.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for that! Was thinking about it, but still think, that the ashford deal for even ~500 more was better, considering that you get an AD stamped warranty card with Ashford. Jomashop will only provide their warranty. The El Primero is really to complicated to not have Zenith´s backup imo...



RyanD said:


> Now this is a deal on a Zenith. Stratos Flyback on bracelet for $3450 -$50 with code SDZEN50
> 
> EDIT: Somebody killed it already. Price increased to $3995.
> 
> Zenith El Primero Stratos Flyback Black Dial Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 03206140521M2060 - El Primero - Zenith - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

So got an answer back from CW regarding the 15%. As expected the 15% off all watched isn't actually all watches and excluded nearly new items and pre-orders. Nearly new means they have some marks on them but since they may have more than a single piece is not "administratively possible" to identify the exact marks. So they are sold "sight unseen."

Take that for what you will but at least potential buyers now have more info than I did when considering this 48 hours ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

this oris $599. display model. Men's Artelier Auto SS Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rebate update....

This check from iConsumer arrived in the mail today:









Kind of an old-school way to pay up; I like how Giving Assistant just direct-deposits the money in your PayPal and lets you know every so often -- you don't even have to request it, as you do with Be Frugal.

For those keeping score, that's four rebate sites: Be Frugal, Giving Assistant, EBates and iConsumer -- that I've used who've paid up on their rebate promises.

In short, can the hand-wringing over rebates. If you don't want to wait for rebates, that's one thing. But they really do pay out the rebates. Really-really.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Just a heads up, straps are back in stock on lakehouseleathers.com. I ordered one last time for my Seagull 1963, great quality and soft.


Thanks for sharing this info. I was just there a few days ago when the $15 price was live but nothing was in stock. Just placed my order and found all the size and color combos I wanted.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Thanks for that! Was thinking about it, but still think, that the ashford deal for even ~500 more was better, *considering that you get an AD stamped warranty card with Ashford*. Jomashop will only provide their warranty. The El Primero is really to complicated to not have Zenith´s backup imo...


You do?

I've gotten nothing but the Ashford warranty on any watch I've ever bought from them. Just like Joma.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Same here, but with the Zenith watches it´s different, you apparently can get the original warranty card stamped with "Zenith Switzerland" in the past and now with "Time Value" who is an AD, if you request that after your 30days return eligibility period has ended... There are some threads on WUS on that.



WorthTheWrist said:


> You do?
> 
> I've gotten nothing but the Ashford warranty on any watch I've ever bought from them. Just like Joma.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

buldogge said:


> Just a heads-up...I received a check in the mail today from iConsumer for the rebate from my Alpina GMT purchase 3 months ago...as promised.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I received one too


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

boze said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. I was just there a few days ago when the $15 price was live but nothing was in stock. Just placed my order and found all the size and color combos I wanted.


Just a heads-up...all colors other than Brown are pre-orders but shipping is the 15th...so no big deal, I guess. Ordered several Browns as the quality is great VFM.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

theague said:


> I've heard before that these have odd lug widths like 19 or 21. The Gemnation says 22/20 which I don't find helpful unless that's to indicate it tapers from 22 to 20. Even still, I'm ultra tempted but I'd like to know if anyone owns this and can confirm 100% what the lug width is?





theague said:


> Thanks Colgex. That is my concern, I also wear NATO straps 99.9% of the time and I've never tried a 22 on a 21 or a 20 on a 19 so I am not sure how that looks/functions. I'll probably pull the trigger regardless though.


Hi theague,
I can confirm the lug width on the watch is 22mm. I have the sliver one and did a quick review and pics here.

Cheers.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

theague said:


> I've heard before that these have odd lug widths like 19 or 21. The Gemnation says 22/20 which I don't find helpful unless that's to indicate it tapers from 22 to 20. Even still, I'm ultra tempted but I'd like to know if anyone owns this and can confirm 100% what the lug width is?


I'll measure when I get home, but the Maverick should be 22mm at the lugs tapering to 20mm at the buckle/clasp. I have one at home, and you're right to be tempted...

Edit: Jinx @tissotguy

The ones you're probably thinking of are the Chrono Classics. The 41mm Chrono Classic is 21mm and the 45mm Chrono Classic XLS has 23mm lugs.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

theague said:


> I've heard before that these have odd lug widths like 19 or 21. The Gemnation says 22/20 which I don't find helpful unless that's to indicate it tapers from 22 to 20. Even still, I'm ultra tempted but I'd like to know if anyone owns this and can confirm 100% what the lug width is?


it's a gorgeous piece that is built like a tank - and about as heavy as one...

The best I can do re lug width (I was cautious with measure against the bracelet to no cause any scrapes/scuffs)...definately not a 20mm but smaller than a 24mm


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

If your are looking for a neat dressy chrono, this could be the one:

Bulova Accu-Swiss Men's Gemini Auto Chrono Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial Rose-Tone Ss (380815501) | Bluefly

499,-, use "summerfriday" to bring it down to 399,20 and go through befrugal to get it for 375,-!! (+ VAT if you live in certain states unfortunately...). Awesome price for an SW500!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Great deal on Amazon, but out of my price range:  
Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch - $75,509.03 + $1.75 shipping New

Not a usual first post, but I couldn't help myself!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

tonypisa said:


> Great deal on Amazon, but out of my price range:
> Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch - $75,509.03 + $1.75 shipping New
> 
> Not a usual first post, but I couldn't help myself!


The $1.75 shipping is a deal breaker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> NOT A BARGAIN, BUT A CAUTIONARY TALE: Anyone who reads my posts knows I'm a proponent of The Watchery; however, today I saw something that I'm a bit discouraged about. The Oris Aquis Titanium Small Seconds that I returned several weeks ago due to a defective manual date change function (and that they said they could not repair in-house due to additional parts needed that were only available from Oris) is now relisted back on The Watchery's website. And let me be clear, this is NOT a different watch of the same model, but rather MY watch that I returned (I took pix of the case back and Serial Number prior to returning it). Let me state, I'm not discouraged about the fact that they relisted it, as I'd imagine (or would hope) that it is indeed actually repaired now. What I AM discouraged about is that they still have it listed merely as a "Store Display" and not more accurately listed as a Pre-Owned watch. This lack of disclosure that it was a RETURN and REPAIR, while probably won't cause me to say I'd NEVER do business with any SWI store again, will certainly make me think twice about it. Here's the suspect:
> Oris 1743766471540782675PEB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Titanium Bracelet Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


Funny you should mention. The Eterna KonTiki 1000m diver that I returned appears to have shown back up, too.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I take back what I said earlier about not being able to find anything to spend my ToM 20% voucher on.

Picked up a scorcher - Alpina Seastrong 300m Diver Chronograph, for the miserly sum of *$689* after the voucher. Not bad for an in-house modified SW-500 auto chronograph movement in a watch that routinely sells second hand for $1200ish!

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ina-seastrong-diver-300-automatic-al725lb4v26

(photos blatantly borrowed from Oceanic Time)


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I take back what I said earlier about not being able to find anything to spend my ToM 20% voucher on.
> 
> Picked up a scorcher - Alpina Seastrong 300m Diver Chronograph, for the miserly sum of *$689* after the voucher. Not bad for an in-house modified SW-500 auto chronograph movement in a watch that routinely sells second hand for $1200ish!
> 
> ...


what coupon?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I take back what I said earlier about not being able to find anything to spend my ToM 20% voucher on.
> 
> Picked up a scorcher - Alpina Seastrong 300m Diver Chronograph, for the miserly sum of *$689* after the voucher. Not bad for an in-house modified SW-500 auto chronograph movement in a watch that routinely sells second hand for $1200ish!
> 
> ...


That's a great price for that watch congrats.

I'd be interested to find out what you think about it once you get it. I have looked at that several times but the 18 millimeter thickness has always scared me away. But at that price you have nothing to lose and possibly a few hundred dollars to gain if you decide to flip it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> what coupon?


Touch of Modern occasionally emails individuals with a time-limited discount that is automatically loaded against their account.

Essentially, I had 20% off for 1 purchase if I purchased it before 4th June. This was that purchase.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

colgex said:


> I received one too


Same here, 19.3 % on the ML chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> .
> 
> For those keeping score, that's four rebate sites: Be Frugal, Giving Assistant, EBates and iConsumer -- that I've used who've paid up on their rebate promises.


Don't forget fatwallet, they come handy as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches is having a flash sale. Coupon code 'FLASHME' takes 15% off $50 or more; 20% off $100 or more; 25% off $150 or more. BUT ... they limit the stock to which this applies to things you mostly wouldn't want. A lot of ladies models like Oris and Mo Lacroix, but on the guy side, rather slim pickings.

I'm not much into Momo Design, but they have this Evo mechanical model for $247.49 with the 'FLASHME' coupon code, down to $222.74 with a Giving Assistant rebate. ETA 6497 movement. That seems to be about $100 clear of everybody else.

Men's Ltd Ed Evo Mechanical Grey Genuine Leather White Dial | World of Watches









This Akribos quartz chronograph would be $84.99 with the coupon code; $76.49 with Giving Assistant rebate. At least it looks good, and I was surprised at how well put-together an Akribos quartz chrono I bought earlier was.

Men's Chronograph Stainless Steel Blue Dial and Bezel SS | World of Watches


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Don't forget fatwallet, they come handy as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fatwallet was taken over by ebates... A few weeks ago they told me when I logged on that they were no longer doing cash back and would either pay me out for what was in my account or forward it over to ebates with a bonus $10 after my first $25 purchase


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

colgex said:


> Not interested but I know a lot of people here like em:
> 
> Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men's Watch 597 20 71 L 01 | eBay
> 
> Fortis Auto Chrono $850


$100 less than last time they had it on sale too.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eggnspoons said:


> Ugh.....eBay from India......only ever heard horror stories with that combo! Best open it up when you get it. Good LUCK


Arrived, Luck worked: better than expected for a 38 year old automatic, seems to be keeping time, original bracelet and a shark band.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Fatwallet has been folded into eBates, as of ~2 weeks ago. You can transfer any balance to eBates and receive an additional $10 bonus.

I always had a a good experience with Fatwallet...hopefully eBates continues the good service.

-Mark in St. Louis

_edit: ooops, I see ShaquitaBanana beat me to it..._



Sabadabadoo said:


> Don't forget fatwallet, they come handy as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> Great deal on Amazon, but out of my price range:
> Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch - $75,509.03 + $1.75 shipping New
> 
> Not a usual first post, but I couldn't help myself!


I had it in my cart on .CA when it jumped from 276 CAD up to 99,000 CAD! Good thing I looked before hitting purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> I had it in my cart on .CA when it jumped from 276 CAD up to 99,000 CAD! Good thing I looked before hitting purchase!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


You can cancel as long as it is not shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Don't forget fatwallet, they come handy as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use this place to see who's got the best cash back at the time.

http://www.cashbackholic.com/compare.php?s=cashback-rebates-monitor


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> You can cancel as long as it is not shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, but my credit card likely would've spontaneously jumped from my wallet into the nearest flames before I managed to pick up my eyeballs.

Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I take back what I said earlier about not being able to find anything to spend my ToM 20% voucher on.
> 
> Picked up a scorcher - Alpina Seastrong 300m Diver Chronograph, for the miserly sum of *$689* after the voucher. Not bad for an in-house modified SW-500 auto chronograph movement in a watch that routinely sells second hand for $1200ish!
> 
> ...


The only problem I've had with that watch over the years of great sale prices is the lack of a small seconds. It just bugs me.

I do admit that it has a really clean look though.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

spyderco10 said:


> Gemnation is having a sale on Victorinox, up to 80% off. This Maverick is $149 with free shipping. This beats the next lowest price that I could find (Ashford) by $19.75
> 
> Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441
> 
> View attachment 8321258


Welp, you got me. Too good a deal to pass this one up.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

colgex said:


> It had a typo, I fixed it. What I meant is that the case is more unique than the traditional round case you see out there. It is not super bold but it is not ordinary either.


Sorry for the confusion. In the photo, yes the BMW logo is there but it can be ordered sans logo. Just no photo of that combo (blue dial black case) without the logo up on the Ball site.

The one on the right in this photo doesn't have the logo.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Itubij said:


> View attachment 8323546


Based on this pic, looks like a legit 22mm.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Based on this pic, looks like a legit 22mm.


I measured my Maverick Dual time a couple of weeks ago with electronic calipers. It is 22mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> $100 less than last time they had it on sale too.


105 if you go to the upscaletime.com ( just like you pointed the regular fortis).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

For those who can do with a decent IWC homage with a Seagull 2542 movement, Manbu....jie's store has a Parnis for 75$ on Sale. Considering the movement would cost approx 30$, that's a great deal...if you're in the truly affordable market for a good looking watch. No flaming this post please...I'm not interesting in any debates around homages or chinese movements etc...I don't care.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> 105 if you go to the upscaletime.com (just like you pointed the regular fortis).


Whoops! I just assumed that link _was_ upscaletime.com without checking.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> For those who can do with a decent IWC homage with a Seagull 2542 movement, Manbu....jie's store has a Parnis for 75$ on Sale. Considering the movement would cost approx 30$, that's a great deal...if you're in the truly affordable market for a good looking watch. No flaming this post please...I'm not interesting in any debates around homages or chinese movements etc...I don't care.


Thx for the tip. I googled it but couldn't find it. Do you have a link?

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Arrived, Luck worked: better than expected for a 38 year old automatic, seems to be keeping time, original bracelet and a shark band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot mate, great pick up.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

horonewbie said:


> Chromexcel Horween straps at 15$ is way too good of an offer to resist...Thanks


Yep, I grabbed one last go around, great bargain. Will consider getting another color or size.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

So after a few days I went to order the CW watch and I get an out of stock message. I guess good for me and good for them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> So after a few days I went to order the CW watch and I get an out of stock message. I guess good for me and good for them!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That CWard C5 Slimline is sooooo tempting.. But I'm waiting for a Kontiki at a good price. And I already have 1 hand-wound.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

aev said:


> Thx for the tip. I googled it but couldn't find it. Do you have a link?
> 
> Sent from somewhere using something


add "shi" in the placeholder section of the name and then Google it...legacy forum rules wouldn't allow posting that link earlier so didn't try.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm impressed at for how little you can get hand-wound pilot and auto marine watches on The Bay.

Parnis generic dial flieger with small seconds at the 9, $75 delivered. I think Tisell wanted $129 for these, even with mineral crystal.

Parnis 44mm Pilot Hand Winding Asia 6497 Sea Gull Movement Men&apos;s Watch | eBay









Or, if you prefer California dials ... same price.

Stainless Steel 44mm Parnis Big Pilot California Dial Hand Winding Watch 6498 | eBay









And this Ticino marine watch looks a lot like the Stowa Marine, has a domed sapphire crystal and a Miyota 8215 automatic movement. $129 delivered from Sizzlin Watches:

Ticino 44mm Automatic Marine Chronometer Pilot Watch | eBay


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> horonewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Chromexcel Horween straps at 15$ is way too good of an offer to resist...Thanks
> ...


Picked one up as well, I've heard nothing but good things!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> That's right. I'm tempted to order the blue dial without the BMW logo in the DLC case. That's a sharp watch.


It certainly is. Rather have the Montblanc for BMW pen. Va-voom!








Problem: Got to buy the 7-Series to get it. Always a catch.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm impressed at for how little you can get hand-wound pilot and auto marine watches on The Bay.
> 
> Parnis generic dial flieger with small seconds at the 9, $75 delivered. I think Tisell wanted $129 for these, even with mineral crystal.
> 
> ...


Dang..those look great!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Via slickdeals, found a nice price on one of the more attractive Hammy Khaki Aviation models. $288 for a genuine 2824-2 ETA movement with AR Sapphire? Yes please. 38mm to boot for those of us who like/need/prefer a slightly higher wrist/watch ratios...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> Via slickdeals, found a nice price on one of the more attractive Hammy Khaki Aviation models. $288 for a genuine 2824-2 ETA movement with AR Sapphire? Yes please. 38mm to boot for those of us who like/need/prefer a slightly higher wrist/watch ratios...
> 
> View attachment 8326626


I've seen this 38mm version *on bracelet *for $318 or less for a couple of times before since 2015... I mention this because the bracelet is supposedly too good to miss out.

Edit: not $300, but $318.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Zenith Captain Winsor Annual Calendar in Blue for $4299 (almost 60% off the MSRP of $10700) on Ashford using coupon code DMZEN4299. It features an annual calendar complication designed by Ludwig Oechslin (of Ochs und Junior and MIH fame) combined with the legendary El Primero chronograph movement.

Zenith Captain 03-2070-4054-22-C708 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Dang..those look great!


Can I just add - before the Parnis bashing starts - that as someone who owns omega, breitling etc. That Parnis are great value and a fun way to try out different looks. Mine have always been fine. Just don't put them near water! 


colgex said:


> Yes, relatively in terms of the design which is my argument. To me, all subs homages are the same as the real deal sub. To me a diver that went outside of the box is something like the Diastar 200 diver.
> 
> The watches though, are obviously not the same or even close in terms of the whole package but that is not my argument. Its just me, maybe I'm picky but I like unique watches and not journeyman _case_ designs. I can deal with funky dials but not with bland case designs. I can see unique dials but a bland case design will not make me want the watch.


Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> add "shi" in the placeholder section of the name and then Google it...legacy forum rules wouldn't allow posting that link earlier so didn't try.


Thx will try!

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Picked one up as well, I've heard nothing but good things!


Mind of I ask where you sourced this?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Mind of I ask where you sourced this?


Lake house leathers

Cheers, Wen


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mleok said:


> Zenith Captain Winsor Annual Calendar in Blue for $4299 (almost 60% off the MSRP of $10700) on Ashford using coupon code DMZEN4299. It features an annual calendar complication designed by Ludwig Oechslin (of Ochs und Junior and MIH fame) combined with the legendary El Primero chronograph movement.
> 
> Zenith Captain 03-2070-4054-22-C708 Men's Watch , watches


So there I was, earlier today, looking at this one and the EP 410, both in blue, on Zenith's website, thinking "I like these. I wonder whether they will ever go on sale?"

But in a few years time! I'm not looking for an AU$7k watch at the moment. The timing is absolutely terrible. Bleh! b-)

One day...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Soulspawn said:


> Lake house leathers
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Appreciate the response...they were pretty much sold out of everything! Granted at those prices it was to be expected.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

boze said:


> I bought this brown auto along with a bunch of others a few months ago and ended up returning all of them because they were so cheap looking and poorly made.
> 
> I do own one Croton that I got from an Amazon deal, the Pepsi version of this one:
> 
> ...


That's one of my three Crotons, a CA301048SSBL (Pepsi). It's nice, but a bit on the heavy side at 199g.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Touch of Modern occasionally emails individuals with a time-limited discount that is automatically loaded against their account.
> 
> Essentially, I had 20% off for 1 purchase if I purchased it before 4th June. This was that purchase.


Did you purchase something from them previously or just a regular member ( needed to access the site)?

Superb Alpina, congrats!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Did you purchase something from them previously or just a regular member ( needed to access the site)?
> 
> Superb Alpina, congrats!
> 
> ...


I got a 20% from them over a year ago before I ever bought anything. Ended up using it on a cool pocket knife. Have not seen an offer since.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I really, seriously am trying to consolidate. I have watches I want to wear that have to wait days because of the other watches I want to wear ahead of them. It's getting ridiculous.

But I couldn't resist this screamin' deal....

Jacob Time has the *Tissot T-Navigator automatic chronograph*, model T0624271105700, for $177.22. A little rebate from Be Frugal or Giving Assistant takes that down to *$171.90*.

That beats the next-best price I can find, from Watch Grabber via New Egg, by more than $100.

This is their C01.211 chronograph movement, that some deride because it includes some plastic parts. However, if you read around here, you'll find people discussing having a watch with this movement that, years later, is operating just fine.

Did I mention this Swiss-made automatic chronograph is $171?!?!

Tissot T-Navigator Chronograph Automatic Mens Watch T0624271105700

Here's a video of the rubber bracelet version. The caseback is sweet!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm really digging both Jomadeals watches today. The Konomo for $40 is not a bad look and the Corum looks beautiful but I'm out of the +1-2k range so it is not for me at the moment.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Tissot is nice grabbed, thank you


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm impressed at for how little you can get hand-wound pilot and auto marine watches on The Bay.
> 
> Parnis generic dial flieger with small seconds at the 9, $75 delivered. I think Tisell wanted $129 for these, even with mineral crystal.
> 
> ...


I have two of those, one in tan and one in black, both with small seconds at 6. If you are patient and bid on auctions instead of buy it now... well, I paid $43.50 for one, $47.00 for the other. Outstanding value for the money.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really, seriously am trying to consolidate. I have watches I want to wear that have to wait days because of the other watches I want to wear ahead of them. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> But I couldn't resist this screamin' deal....
> 
> ...


Great price for a screw-crown/sapphire/automatic-chrono with a bracelet watch. But for a TISSOT watch with these specs, it's too good of a price.
Fortunately for me, the case is 44m which I know for a certain it won't work for me... So I'm saved for this time, haha.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really, seriously am trying to consolidate. I have watches I want to wear that have to wait days because of the other watches I want to wear ahead of them. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> But I couldn't resist this screamin' deal....
> 
> ...


The bigger problem (more than the 44mm) is the nearly 18mm thick case...the pricing is superb and anyone would be plain nuts not to go for it (was ready to jump at it, still want too) but with that thick a case...it would look just plain weird...my perspective on the aspect ratio (looks too thick), no judgement on the watch itself. I'll pass.


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought two. I hope they are good...but at $15/ea, it is hard to argue!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really, seriously am trying to consolidate. I have watches I want to wear that have to wait days because of the other watches I want to wear ahead of them. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> But I couldn't resist this screamin' deal....
> 
> ...


You are a BAD, BAD man! How dare you entice the vulnerable? But thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

For anyone interested in Swiss quartz at a steal (have another Wenger, so can vouch for the quality), there is this at Jacobtime at 67$ - Befrugal = 65 bucks and change:

Wenger Terragraph Mens Watch 0541.101


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really, seriously am trying to consolidate. I have watches I want to wear that have to wait days because of the other watches I want to wear ahead of them. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> But I couldn't resist this screamin' deal....
> 
> ...


Ha-ha, I posted this watch as a "deal" for $389 at Joma and now it's less than half of that, well, plastic movement or not, I ordered it, even quartz Tissot go for more than this, I just hope we won't all get the email with pricing error/sorry, no can't do


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

And here is a classy dress Eco-drive at 100 bucks and change:

Citizen Eco-Drive Military Nylon Mens Watch AW1410-08E

Want to see "Out of stock" on both of these...have to suppress the urge until then.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

In for Navigator - 50|50 that it is pricing error.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*ALERT-ALERT-ALERT*

*Citizen NY0040-09W Luminous Diver $124* on ebay

Citizen Analog Sport Mens Promaster Watch NY0040 09W | eBay

New NY0040 are increasingly difficult to find and prices have jumped dramatically $150 - 185, if available. Seller shows more than 10 available. Here is a thread that discusses this watch if you are unfamaliar with it. Highly recommended!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citizen-ny0040-09w-luminous-dial-diver-you-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

Regarding the Tissot Tnav auto, the problem with some great deals is deal breakers....18 mm case is pretty no fun. So you get the watch cheap and always think it is to thick to wear.....I have learned the hard way. I suppose some peeps may like the the tall watch thing though.

Update edit : I looked on Jomas and it lists the thickness as 15.8 mm....I guess I gotta do some more researching....


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Nomas said:


> Regarding the Tissot Tnav auto, the problem with some great deals is deal breakers....18 mm case is pretty no fun. So you get the watch cheap and always think it is to thick to wear.....I have learned the hard way. I suppose some peeps may like the the tall watch thing though.


Where do you see 18mm thickness, its' 15.8mm, which is quite normal for a chrono automatic.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

thechin said:


> Where do you see 18mm thickness, its' 15.8mm, which is quite normal for a chrono automatic.


 You appear to be correct....I apologize.

Edit : Amazon has the thickness as 20mm and 17mm depending on which spec sheet you read...I am cornfuzed.

Edit 2: OK I see another Amazon spec of 15.8....so confuzed ...I looked at pics with my calibrated eyeballs...and decided to flip the money switch....we will see what happens...why is this so much fun? I feel like a big game hunter.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.............com/45mm-without-logo-ss-black-dial-hand-winding-swan-neck-watch_p1689.html

Father's day special, $70.

Fill in the empty void with man*bu*shi*jie


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I really, seriously am trying to consolidate. I have watches I want to wear that have to wait days because of the other watches I want to wear ahead of them. It's getting ridiculous.
> 
> But I couldn't resist this screamin' deal....
> 
> ...


Thanks for this one! I couldn't pass it up either. It's almost impossible to find a Chinese watch with an automatic chrono movement for anywhere near that price. The C01.211 doesn't worry me, none of my watches EVER get worn enough for the movement to show wear. The fact that it's 44mm is a plus, because 42-44mm is my sweet spot. The only thing that I'm not thrilled about is the silly turbine case back. I like seeing my movements, not tiny slices of them. The embellished rotor is nice though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> I have two of those, one in tan and one in black, both with small seconds at 6. If you are patient and bid on auctions instead of buy it now... well, I paid $43.50 for one, $47.00 for the other. Outstanding value for the money.


The non-chronos, you mean? Either way, that's some serious eBay-fu.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nomas said:


> You appear to be correct....I apologize.
> 
> Edit : Amazon has the thickness as 20mm and 17mm depending on which spec sheet you read...I am cornfuzed.
> 
> Edit 2: OK I see another Amazon spec of 15.8....so confuzed ...I looked at pics with my calibrated eyeballs...and decided to flip the money switch....we will see what happens...why is this so much fun? I feel like a big game hunter.


Everything about Amazon is garbage IMO. The prices are usually horrible. The specs are almost always wrong.

Why do you think they have universal returns and, "oh dear God we are so sorry and will do anything to make you happy" service?

What they actually deliver sucks.

Lazy people love Amazon though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Great price for a screw-crown/sapphire/automatic-chrono with a bracelet watch. But for a TISSOT watch with these specs, it's too good of a price.
> Fortunately for me, the case is 44m which I know for a certain it won't work for me... So I'm saved for this time, haha.


I have never owned a watch from the Swatch group that I found to be poorly made -- that includes my brief, regrettable dalliances with some Calvin Klein watches. I say that without ever having owned any actual Swatch watches, though.



Sabadabadoo said:


> You are a BAD, BAD man! How dare you entice the vulnerable? But thank you.


Abandon disposable income, all who enter here.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Price just increased to $274.56 on the Tissot T-Navigator


----------



## Anarchy512 (Jun 3, 2016)

looked at the TISSOT t-navigator link deal, its up $100 now.
i guess it was a pricing error, I hope yours get mailed.
I ordered a PR516 Tissot yesterday sooooo this would not have been a smart purchase anyways. but i'll still do it at that price..


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Everything about Amazon is garbage IMO. The prices are usually horrible. The specs are almost always wrong.
> 
> Why do you think they have universal returns and, "oh dear God we are so sorry and will do anything to make you happy" service?
> 
> ...


I can be lazy....possibly an under rated virtue ?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

We crushed that T-Nav, now showing sold out.

But that's not the end of the deals to be had in that Jacob Time sale.

This looks pretty good, too: *Citizen Eco-Drive AT4008-51E, radio-controlled perpetual calendar chronograph* (display model), $141.69. Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate taking it to $137.44.

The next-best price I see on eBay is $218.

Sapphire crystal and water resistance to 200m.

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Atomic Mens Watch AT4008-51E

(Pic borrowed from here at WUS):


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> We crushed that T-Nav, now showing sold out.


Hmmm... Hope my order went through before it sold out. I haven't gotten a reply from them showing the transaction.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

My order is pending.
At 274 it's still a steal - even with C0 movt - it lasts from 3 to 5 years, but i think it can last 2x if it is worn not all the time.
I think in the near future all the Swatch watches up to Longines line up will be with this movt and it's plastic brother powermatic.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton X-Patrol for $699 with code DMNKHAKI699

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566351 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Nomas said:


> You appear to be correct....I apologize.
> 
> Edit : Amazon has the thickness as 20mm and 17mm depending on which spec sheet you read...I am cornfuzed.
> 
> Edit 2: OK I see another Amazon spec of 15.8....so confuzed ...I looked at pics with my calibrated eyeballs...and decided to flip the money switch....we will see what happens...why is this so much fun? I feel like a big game hunter.


There were conflicting specs on the thickness, so I checked the Youtube demo of this exact watch and a guy measuring the case thickness at 17.75 with a digital calipers and me being in the club of WYSIWYG, I think its way too thick to be worn on an average wrist...Guys with huge hands (no Trump pun intended) most likely can pull it off. Case width was never an issue.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

If you don´t mind having a (swiss) Quartz in your collection, pick an Eterna Artena on bracelet for 189,99. Use "Flashme" to get it down to 142,49 and use befrugal for another 8% off: $131 for an Eterna Quartz on bracelet. (incl. Eterna warranty)

Weekend Flash Sale: 15% Off $50 or More, 20% Off $100 or More, 25% Off $150 or More with Code: FLASHME | World of Watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Hmmm... Hope my order went through before it sold out. I haven't gotten a reply from them showing the transaction.


I paid with Amazon, hope this puts priority on the order!
But what I should've done is go with shop runner 2 days shipping instead of their default free ground shipping !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> There were conflicting specs on the thickness, so I checked the Youtube demo of this exact watch and a guy measuring the case thickness at 17.75 with a digital calipers and me being in the club of WYSIWYG, I think its way too thick to be worn on an average wrist...Guys with huge hands (no Trump pun intended) most likely can pull it off. Case width was never an issue.


If that's the case, that is indeed thick. I have a nearly 8-inch wrist, so I can probably still pull it off.

I guess the way I'm looking at it is, at that price, if it turns out not to work, it can be flipped at little or no loss.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

horonewbie said:


> There were conflicting specs on the thickness, so I checked the Youtube demo of this exact watch and a guy measuring the case thickness at 17.75 with a digital calipers and me being in the club of WYSIWYG, I think its way too thick to be worn on an average wrist...Guys with huge hands (no Trump pun intended) most likely can pull it off. Case width was never an issue.


Can you add the link or tell how to find that video ? thanks....I may need to recalibrate my eyeball.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The link for the video appears if you simply tap the arrow in the upper right hand corner of the video.



Nomas said:


> Can you add the link or tell how to find that video ? thanks....I may need to recalibrate my eyeball.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The link for the video appears if you simply tap the arrow in the upper right hand corner of the video.



Nomas said:


> Can you add the link or tell how to find that video ? thanks....I may need to recalibrate my eyeball.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> The link for the video appears if you simply tap the arrow in the upper right hand corner of the video.


I watched the video supplied and I did not see a measurement taken ..maybe I missed it. 
I believe this is a different video...horonewbie is referring to.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> There were conflicting specs on the thickness, so I checked the Youtube demo of this exact watch and a guy measuring the case _*thickness at 17.75*_ with a digital calipers and me being in the club of WYSIWYG, I think its way too thick to be worn on an average wrist...Guys with huge hands (no Trump pun intended) most likely can pull it off. Case width was never an issue.


Apparently Jacobtime pricing model was $10 for every 1mm of thickness then :-d


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

thechin said:


> Apparently Jacobtime pricing model was $10 for every 1mm of thickness then :-d


I bought it JUST to find out how thick the case realllllly is !!!!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Did you purchase something from them previously or just a regular member


I've bought one watch from them (Revue Thommen Slimline) but I didn't have a voucher for that. I've been sent I think 2x 15% vouchers in the past that I didn't use, and then this one.

Pretty sure they just randomly select a few people to send them to from time to time.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Didn't realize these were display models...
Is that something to be concerned about?



WorthTheWrist said:


> We crushed that T-Nav, now showing sold out.
> 
> But that's not the end of the deals to be had in that Jacob Time sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

I wanted to pick up that citizen, but dunno how I feel about display models 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

wittyphrase said:


> I wanted to pick up that citizen, but dunno how I feel about display models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one in the basket too... But for the Price looks like a bargain... Not sure about what the watch has been through.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watchomatic said:


> Didn't realize these were display models...
> Is that something to be concerned about?


What's to be concerned about? Use Shoprunner for free 2-day shipping and free returns.


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

I was at Nordstrom Rack today and found these two G-Shocks and women's Victorinox Swiss Army for $80 each (w/tags in generic boxes). I'm actually wondering if they are a good deal. I was stupid and forgot to get the model numbers, but I really like the black G-Shock (it changes colors as you move it around) so I'm thinking of going back tomorrow and getting it if y'all think it's worth it.









Sorry for the bad quality pics, but thanks for any tips!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^^^the VSA is the garrison model. 80 is about right but cheaper on Amazon. I think I've seen the women's model under 65.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Argo Navis said:


> I was at Nordstrom Rack today and found these two G-Shocks and women's Victorinox Swiss Army for $80 each (w/tags in generic boxes). I'm actually wondering if they are a good deal. I was stupid and forgot to get the model numbers, but I really like the black G-Shock (it changes colors as you move it around) so I'm thinking of going back tomorrow and getting it if y'all think it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 1st G-Shock blacked out is $86 on Amazon.

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. Seems like the prices are in-line with what they are online. Not much of a deal to be had...oh well! :-/

(I'll probably still go for the black one. Just looks so sweet in-person, especially with the changing colors)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're like me, and aren't bothered by A. quartz watches and B. rather shameless "homages," so long as the branding isn't false, you may want to consider checking out Technos watches. The prices seem good on Rakuten Global right now from a few different sellers for various chronos. Under $100, and in some cases under $90.


And here it is. Surprisingly fast shipment from Japan.

My Technos "Peasant Oak Offshore But Still Kind of Shallow"

I like it! The case and bracelet seem just fine, and the dial is beautiful.

This will get some summer wear for sure.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> View attachment 8332002
> 
> 
> If you don´t mind having a (swiss) Quartz in your collection, pick an Eterna Artena on bracelet for 189,99. Use "Flashme" to get it down to 142,49 and use befrugal for another 8% off: $131 for an Eterna Quartz on bracelet. (incl. Eterna warranty)
> ...


Thanks Uhrman. Ordered!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> Didn't realize these were display models...
> Is that something to be concerned about?





wittyphrase said:


> I wanted to pick up that citizen, but dunno how I feel about display models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dejavus said:


> I have one in the basket too... But for the Price looks like a bargain... Not sure about what the watch has been through.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk





RyanD said:


> What's to be concerned about? Use Shoprunner for free 2-day shipping and free returns.


Here's another slant. When I see no limit and it is advertised as "display", refurb, etc., I wonder if it is really excess new stock that is being unloaded at a discount with reduced warranty. Technically the manufacturer and vendor are maintaining pricing strategy/discipline on new full warranty watches. If it were just one or two watches, then maybe it is a display model but I wouldn't be surprised if you rec'd a new pristine watch sans box and warranty. Besides, this watch would easily bring this price "pre-owned" on eBay. If I didn't already own this model, I would buy this without hesitation. This is one of the best looking A-T watches. Excellent value.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The non-chronos, you mean? Either way, that's some serious eBay-fu.


Yep!


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

horonewbie said:


> Chromexcel Horween straps at 15$ is way too good of an offer to resist...Thanks


Yeah, but it is hoarse leather, which is creepy.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Here's another slant. When I see no limit and it is advertised as "display", refurb, etc., I wonder if it is really excess new stock that is being unloaded at a discount with reduced warranty. Technically the manufacturer and vendor are maintaining pricing strategy/discipline on new full warranty watches. If it were just one or two watches, then maybe it is a display model but I wouldn't be surprised if you rec'd a new pristine watch sans box and warranty. Besides, this watch would easily bring this price "pre-owned" on eBay. If I didn't already own this model, I would buy this without hesitation. This is one of the best looking A-T watches. Excellent value.


You convinced me. I went for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Yeah, but it is hoarse leather, which is creepy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Horsebutt to be specific sir


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

elconquistador said:


> Yeah, but it is _hoarse_ leather, which is creepy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Leather with a sore throat.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Here's another slant. When I see no limit and it is advertised as "display", refurb, etc., I wonder if it is really excess new stock that is being unloaded at a discount with reduced warranty. Technically the manufacturer and vendor are maintaining pricing strategy/discipline on new full warranty watches. If it were just one or two watches, then maybe it is a display model but I wouldn't be surprised if you rec'd a new pristine watch sans box and warranty. Besides, this watch would easily bring this price "pre-owned" on eBay. If I didn't already own this model, I would buy this without hesitation. This is one of the best looking A-T watches. Excellent value.


I've had good luck with display models, myself.

I got a Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, white dial, from Inventory Adjusters, declared as a display model, and it arrived absolutely pristine. Not a mark or blemish on it.

If you think about it, if it truly was a display model somewhere, how much abuse could that entail? How exactly does someone make a scratch, dent or nick on a watch while checking it out in the store? (As I say that, I realize I'm the DB who would drop an expensive watch to the floor while looking at it in a jewelry store.)


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Any news with T-Nav from anyone who ordered?


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've had good luck with display models, myself.
> 
> I got a Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, white dial, from Inventory Adjusters, declared as a display model, and it arrived absolutely pristine. Not a mark or blemish on it.
> 
> If you think about it, if it truly was a display model somewhere, how much abuse could that entail? How exactly does someone make a scratch, dent or nick on a watch while checking it out in the store? (As I say that, I realize I'm the DB who would drop an expensive watch to the floor while looking at it in a jewelry store.)


Well it's not necessarily someone trying it on that's going to damage it, but how much care do people working there take with it? The watch is being moved around a lot, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Pre-owned Beijing Zhufeng for $159 from a seller I have purchased from before and 100% feedback. The B18 is a gorgeous hand-wind movement.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172229693273


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

DSlocum said:


>


I really like the colors of that dial


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I think the hour hand is exactly the right length for this style.





colgex said:


> as far as the hand goes, it looks like it was done purposely to stay inside the smaller circle.











But the limited edition took care of that, hmmmm!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> You convinced me. I went for it.


Same here. Will report back when I receive it!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

colgex said:


> I really like the colors of that dial












Me too. I might look for one of those.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron Richard Branson for $875. This is a really nice watch for this price. COSC certified GMT limited edition.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B159 Sir Richard Branson Limited Edition Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I ordered this stitched version of the lake house chromexcel horsebutt strap (brown with gold thread) a while ago, and it finally showed up last week. Interestingly enough, this $30 stitched strap is no longer listed on their site as of last Friday's sale.







First three stitches are doubled up, then single file.







The gold thread complements the gold highlights on the dial.







So soft that it feels like a piece of butter on my wrist.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Accutron Richard Branson for $875. This is a really nice watch for this price. COSC certified GMT limited edition.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B159 Sir Richard Branson Limited Edition Automatic Watch | eBay


The watch looks nice, but to know it is named after a British billionaire kinda ruins it for me.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

smille76 said:


> The watch looks nice, but to know it is named after a British milliardaire kinda ruins it for me.


Eagerly awaiting the Donald Trump watch

Edit: Also it's a while since I've seen "milliard" in use!

Edit 2 Electric Boogaloo: A deal! I just noticed that Jomashop has dropped the price of the Raymond Weil Freelancer "Urban" Chronograph to $1095. It has been at least $100 lower than this before however.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

eljay said:


> Eagerly awaiting the Donald Trump watch
> 
> Edit: Also it's a while since I've seen "milliard" in use!
> 
> ...


Lol!!

Sorry, I should have said billionaire...I'm french and billion=milliard in french...not enough coffee on my bloodstream!!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Lol!!
> 
> Sorry, I should have said billionaire...I'm french and billion=milliard in french...not enough coffee on my bloodstream!!


Hah!

It's archaic perhaps, now that Anglosphere has accepted the Americanese definition of "billion", but "milliard" hasn't _completely_ fallen from use in English. You used it just now for example. ;-)


----------



## charger123 (Feb 13, 2015)

Just as a heads up, Fred Meyer Jewelers has the Citizen Signature Automatic (Black Dial - NB0040-58E) on sale for $447.75 which is a CRAZY bargain for a watch with an MSRP of $995, usually sells grey market for $750, and can hardly be had on the forums for less than that used!

Here's the link - https://www.fredmeyerjewelers.com/Products/Men_s_Citizen_Signature_Automatic_Watch--1712587.aspx

And some pictures


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

KirS124 said:


> Any news with T-Nav from anyone who ordered?


Mine shipped according to Jacobtime emails on yesterday June 4,2016. Paypal shows I was charged the 177 or so dollars. All seems on track...we will see. And again I just hope it is not too thick to be comfy...I did find out that the movement is not a 28k or so VPH, but the lower 22k or so VPH.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon.com has the Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch for $76,536.28 .

Amazon.com: Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch: Deep Blue Watches: Clothing


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon.com has the Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch for $76,536.28 .
> 
> Amazon.com: Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch: Deep Blue Watches: Clothing


I took two


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> Eagerly awaiting the Donald Trump watch


Your wish is my command:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon.com has the Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch for $76,536.28 .
> 
> Amazon.com: Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch: Deep Blue Watches: Clothing


Trying to make up for the Eterna snafu a while ago ?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon.com has the Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch for $76,536.28 .
> 
> Amazon.com: Deep Blue Unisex Sun31kblack Automatic Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Watch: Deep Blue Watches: Clothing


Probably pointless, but I sent an inquiry to the seller about the inverted discount.

Sent from my iPhone using a series of pulleys


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Talked myself off of the ledge with this one. Thought the group would want a chance to do the same.

Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Watch accessories deals

Watch Tester Timing Timegrapher Machine Calibration Tools for Automatic Watch DD | eBay

Brown Watch Winder Storage Display Case Box 4 6 Automatic Rotate Leather Wooden | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This Big Crown chrono is currently $999 at Upscale Time.

Oris Big Crown Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 674-7567-4061









Their eBay store lists it at $1499 but accepts offers.

Oris Big Crown Chronograph Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 674 7567 4061 | eBay

*A few months ago they listed these in no-reserve auctions and they sold for $620 to $740. This info might help when making an offer. *

They're obviously not flying off the shelf so a reasonable offer may be worth a shot.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oris-Big-Cr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Nomas said:


> Mine shipped according to Jacobtime emails on yesterday June 4,2016. Paypal shows I was charged the 177 or so dollars. All seems on track...we will see. And again I just hope it is not too thick to be comfy...I did find out that the movement is not a 28k or so VPH, but the lower 22k or so VPH.


You got yours shipped on a Saturday after ordering on Saturday ?? Hm, mine says 'pending'.......


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

thechin said:


> You got yours shipped on a Saturday after ordering on Saturday ?? Hm, mine says 'pending'.......


same...
but look what says befrugal: 
04-Jun-2016Jacob Time $177.22$5.32Pending. Est. Confirm: 10-Jul-2016

 


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

colgex said:


> Watch accessories deals
> 
> Watch Tester Timing Timegrapher Machine Calibration Tools for Automatic Watch DD | eBay


Is this the same timegrapher that Acetimer sells for $135?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Your wish is my command.


"3 Lemons and an Orange."


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

thechin said:


> You got yours shipped on a Saturday after ordering on Saturday ?? Hm, mine says 'pending'.......


if I go to my order on their website one area says shipped, another says pending. The email they sent me says shipped. I don't really know. Does seem a bit quick to ship it right after I bought it.

I live very close to a giant Amazon warehouse. I once ordered a watch in the evening and it was on my doorstep the next day at noon. I thought I had missed a day or 2 somewhere...it confused me.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I ordered mine from Jacob Time yesterday morning and the status is "pending" the estimated ship date was same day but no change yet. We will see.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Is this the same timegrapher that Acetimer sells for $135?


certainly looks that way...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Your wish is my command:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing's for sure. He's no WIS. A billionaire with his name on that? lol


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh Jacob Time, you motherf*cker. Adding another 5% off for Father's Day/Graduation is pushing the Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm closer to the threshold of $500 USD I had set for myself. If there was a valid coupon code, my twitchy trigger finger will slip. Right now, it is at $505.18, no tax (for me) and free shipping. Buy this up so I can no longer be tempted!
Hamilton Intra-Matic Mens Watch H38455751

I already have a Bauhaus-style watch with a silver dial and I already have a thin dress watch with no sweep hand, but still...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh Jacob Time, you motherf*cker. Adding another 5% off for Father's Day/Graduation is pushing the Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm closer to the threshold of $500 USD I had set for myself. If there was a valid coupon code, my twitchy trigger finger will slip. Right now, it is at $505.18, no tax (for me) and free shipping. Buy this up so I can no longer be tempted!
> Hamilton Intra-Matic Mens Watch H38455751
> 
> I already have a Bauhaus-style watch with a silver dial and I already have a thin dress watch with no sweep hand, but still...
> ...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh Jacob Time, you motherf*cker. Adding another 5% off for Father's Day/Graduation is pushing the Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm closer to the threshold of $500 USD I had set for myself. If there was a valid coupon code, my twitchy trigger finger will slip. Right now, it is at $505.18, no tax (for me) and free shipping. Buy this up so I can no longer be tempted!
> Hamilton Intra-Matic Mens Watch H38455751
> 
> I already have a Bauhaus-style watch with a silver dial and I already have a thin dress watch with no sweep hand, but still...


3% at Befrugal and a few others for jacobtime... and $10 signup...ohh..ohh...itchy itchy?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Your wish is my command:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it doesn't look that huuuuuugggeeee.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Wow that is cheap and crappy. Watch sucks too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Lets not get our favorite thread shut down by injecting politics into it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Jacob Time, you motherf*cker. Adding another 5% off for Father's Day/Graduation is pushing the Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm closer to the threshold of $500 USD I had set for myself. If there was a valid coupon code, my twitchy trigger finger will slip. Right now, it is at $505.18, no tax (for me) and free shipping. Buy this up so I can no longer be tempted!
> ...


That is just mean! That 3% plus $10 will amount to about $25 of savings...if I choose to buy it...uuuuuuggggghhhhh...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That is just mean! That 3% plus $10 will amount to about $25 of savings...if I choose to buy it...uuuuuuggggghhhhh...


hahaa..sorry!  anyone that swears at a retailer deserves some help!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Alrighty guys, simma down now, simma down. Hey look! A deal:
Seiko chrono for about 75 bucks








http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/s...9&cadevice=m&gclid=CIGzu634kc0CFQ8kgQodgH4MRQ


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > That is just mean! That 3% plus $10 will amount to about $25 of savings...if I choose to buy it...uuuuuuggggghhhhh...
> ...


Well played, sir.

Seriously, buy this up and send it out of stock. It is a great deal, made even greater by a site like BeFrugal if you are into that, for a solid Swiss Made watch from a so-called "heritage" brand. I need to go to church to avoid temptation, atone for my swearing and then go buy a Seiko 5 as my methadone fix.

Hamilton Intra-Matic Mens Watch H38455751


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Massdrop seems to be on a Seiko kick this week:
*
Seiko Core SNN Chrono Watch
*








Split-Seconds Chrono

Part of Seiko's Core series, this analog watch features a deep-set dial with a 60-minute chronograph that offers a split-seconds feature, which provides the ability to time two events at once. The running seconds subdial is at 6 o'clock and the 60-minute chronograph timer subdial is at 12 o'clock. When the latter complication reaches 60 minutes, it starts again from zero and will continue on this pattern for 12 hours.

$79.99

*Seiko Flieger SNK Watch*









Classic Pilot's Watch

From the canvas-style nylon strap to the utilitarian dial, Seiko's Flieger SNK automatic watch follows in the tradition of 19th century military-issue watches. The minimalist dial is adorned with lumed Flieger-style hands, lumed hour markers, a triangle at 12 o'clock, and a day-and-date window at 3 o'clock. Small Arabic numerals on the inside ring denote the hour, while large Arabic numerals on the outside ring denote the minute in increments of five. The round, brushed stainless steel case, which is fitted with a crown at 4 o'clock, is also reminiscent of the classic pilot's watch.

$52.99

*Seiko Prospex Sky Watch

*








Pilot's Watch with Chrono & Tachymeter

A pilot's watch in every sense of the term, the Prospex Sky by Seiko packs tons of information into about 44 millimeters. From the two-subdial chronograph to the bidirectional tachymeter bezel, this solar-powered timepiece allows you not only to monitor fuel and oil consumption but also to convert units of measurement, calculate distance, and measure speed via the internal slide rule bezel. The watch can even be used in solving math problems. And thanks to the V176 solar quartz movement, the Sky can also do great things for your on-time performance.

$194.99


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Well played, sir.
> 
> Seriously, buy this up and send it out of stock. It is a great deal, made even greater by a site like BeFrugal if you are into that, for a solid Swiss Made watch from a so-called "heritage" brand. I need to go to church to avoid temptation, atone for my swearing and then go buy a Seiko 5 as my methadone fix.
> 
> Hamilton Intra-Matic Mens Watch H38455751


Not for me, but here's one that comes with a FREE car: Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Mens Watch
Model FC-397HS5B6
Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Mens Watch Model: FC-397HS5B6


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Not for me, but here's one that comes with a FREE car: *Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Mens Watch
> Model FC-397HS5B6*
> 
> Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Mens Watch Model: FC-397HS5B6


It is not my thing either but that is a nice little LE set with a smart automatic racing chrono. I would like to see more of that green accent on white in dress watches.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Poor man´s speedy on amazon.com for 39,99 again:

http://www.amazon.com/Casio-EF503D-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B003URWNOG


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That is just mean! That 3% plus $10 will amount to about $25 of savings...if I choose to buy it...uuuuuuggggghhhhh...


You keep calling Jacob Time names and he might not sell to you. You know, take his ball and go home kind of thing. 

btw the earlier post was one of the funniest I've read in a while.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

elconquistador said:


> Wow that is cheap and crappy. Watch sucks too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


More like Tackymeter, amirite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for this one. I just ordered it at 39.99. My state just started collecting sales tax on Amazon sales and they now upped the minimum cap for shipping for non-prime members to $49.99. Still I came out under $50 for a new 503D. So much for reducing my watch collection. 



Uhrman said:


> View attachment 8345426
> 
> 
> Poor man´s speedy on amazon.com for 39,99 again:
> ...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Argh, double post.

I shall provide a musical break for those looking for a deal.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Thanks for this one. I just ordered it at 39.99. My state just started collecting sales tax on Amazon sales and they now upped the minimum cap for shipping for non-prime members to $49.99. Still I came out under $50 for a new 503D. So much for reducing my watch collection.


Back up to $89 now.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

nachodaddy said:


> Back up to $89 now.


I don't like the fact that the price went up for others. I've been on that end where you look for the deal and its gone. I'm just glad I was able to get in on the deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> I don't like the fact that the price went up for others. I've been on that end where you look for the deal and its gone. I'm just glad I was able to get in on the deal.


It was FP on Slickdeals with over 7000 views. They probably sold quite a few at the lower price.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

The Forum seems to double-post whenever it feels like it lately


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Still shows $39 for me


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> View attachment 8345426
> 
> 
> Poor man´s speedy on amazon.com for 39,99 again:
> ...


Damn this thread.....I really don't need it, but at this price......

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Keyzard said:


> .....I really don't need it, but at this price......


Famous last words of 99% WISsers.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

buster71 said:


> Still shows $39 for me


But add to cart and see what happens. I did and price changed.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I have Prime but I don't end up here. I see 89 and not Prime. Can you re-post the link?



buster71 said:


> Still shows $39 for me


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

No-Joy. Must be an omen.



Wiggy999 said:


> But add to cart and see what happens. I did and price changed.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Click on the link where you can view "other sellers" or something like that. I added it to my cart for $39.99.

Edit: you're right. You can save it to the cart for later, but you get the "no longer available" message when trying to checkout


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect on eBay has the Raymond Weil Freelancer silver-and-gray dial titanium automatic chronograph for *$689.99.

*Damn them.

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Grey and Black Leather Mens Watch 7611784038252 | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, the Air Blue Papa Praesto arrived today (thank you, Amazon Prime and Sunday delivery!); pretty spiffy for $74 and change...


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

elconquistador said:


> Sorry, but in my defense that is the most benign thing I have ever said about him.


Make no mistake, I will shut this thread down if you guys can't get it back on topic and leave the politics out of it.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, the Air Blue Papa Praesto arrived today (thank you, Amazon Prime and Sunday delivery!); pretty spiffy for $74 and change...


Nice watch and killer price!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

..


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh Jacob Time, you motherf*cker. Adding another 5% off for Father's Day/Graduation is pushing the Hamilton Intra-matic 38mm closer to the threshold of $500 USD I had set for myself. If there was a valid coupon code, my twitchy trigger finger will slip. Right now, it is at $505.18, no tax (for me) and free shipping. Buy this up so I can no longer be tempted!
> Hamilton Intra-Matic Mens Watch H38455751
> 
> I already have a Bauhaus-style watch with a silver dial and I already have a thin dress watch with no sweep hand, but still...


Mr Duffy, you are clearly stressing over this decision. Studies show that stress is bad for your health*. *Buying the watch will eliminate this unhealthy source of stress. _Not_ buying it will leave said stress unchecked. Not buying this watch...is bad for your health. Willfully engaging in unhealthy behavior is illogical, irresponsible, and if you have people that love you (and vice versa), kinda selfish. :think:

Don't be selfish. Don't be illogical. Do what's right for your health and family....by buying this watch! ;-)


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my order cancelled and they still have the watch for sale lol. What an odd business practice.

And also -- on the politics-- is that moderator kidding? we barely said 2 words, redirected, and they are still freaking out?

Dear Steve
We don't like to disappoint anyone, especially you&#8230;
Unfortunately, the item(s) you wanted to order has are no longer available. The item(s) have been cancelled and you will not be charged.


Please note: If your order has Amazon Payment, it did get pre-charged. If so, you will receive the refund from Amazon shortly.
We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience we have caused you.
As a compensation we would like to provide you with $20 off your next order of $200 or more.
Coupon Code: fewer20
You can use this coupon as an additional discount off any item that's orderable from our website, or when placing an order with us over the phone.
This coupon code cannot be combined with any other Jomashop coupons or Jomashop promotions. Limit one coupon per customer.
Feel free to call us at 877-834-1434 if you have any questions, would like to make a replacement order or need help finding something similar:
Your Order#: M1313641 on 06/05/2016
Eterna Avant-Garde Automatic Men's Watch 294541501338,
Item(s) in the order canceled because Item(s) no Longer Available
This email is to keep you informed about your order status; it is not necessary to reply to this email unless you have any further questions.
Again, we are very sorry for this inconvenience.
Sincerely, Jomashop Order Processing


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> As a compensation we would like to provide you with $20 off your next order of $200 or more.


They sent me the exact same coupon back in January, I tried on multiple occasions to use it, I even chatted with customer's service: it turned out that it is only valid on regularly priced items ( i.e. Useless).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

nordwulf said:


> ..


That was probably a wise decision.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Make no mistake, I will shut this thread down if you guys can't get it back on topic and leave the politics out of it.


I would say you should discipline the users, not the thread/forum. 
Delete what you will, leave the thread open for others to contribute.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

velvet396 said:


> I would say you should discipline the users, not the thread/forum.
> Delete what you will, leave the thread open for others to contribute.


maybe we can have a pinned thread to discuss cancelled orders?
then this thread can be kept for bargains


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

velvet396 said:


> I would say you should discipline the users, not the thread/forum.
> Delete what you will, leave the thread open for others to contribute.


100%

Ita


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

From Rule #11 - Watchuseek moderation is not a topic for discussion, decisions are made by those who created and run this Forum, and are made in its best interest.

Don't be "that guy" that gets the thread closed (meant for everyone, not just Ita).

Happy Monday and it's nice to be back on the internet after a few days in the sticks



Ita said:


> 100%
> 
> <Removed by Admin>
> 
> Ita


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

garf666 said:


> maybe we can have a pinned thread to discuss cancelled orders?
> then this thread can be kept for bargains


like the "deal graveyard" at Slickdeals and cheapassgamer.
Typically that's a whole forum for those places, because each thread is an individual deal.
But I can see it working as a single thread.

Pinned or not, that's up to a mod. Not even this thread is pinned.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

mannal said:


> From Rule #11 - Watchuseek moderation is not a topic for discussion, decisions are made by those who created and run this Forum, and are made in its best interest.
> 
> Don't be "that guy" that gets the tread closed (meant for everyone, not just Ita).
> 
> Happy Monday and it's nice to be back on the internet after a few days in the sticks


Roger Wilco...

Nuff said.

Ita


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I would like to see a sticky that had key info in this thread. Eg: web names of etailers, cashback sites, comparison sites, etc. 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

mannal said:


> From Rule #11 - Watchuseek moderation is not a topic for discussion, decisions are made by those who created and run this Forum, and are made in its best interest.
> 
> Don't be "that guy" that gets the thread closed (meant for everyone, not just Ita).
> 
> Happy Monday and it's nice to be back on the internet after a few days in the sticks


much appreciated heads-up. As you can see I don't post much - I'll go back into observer mode.
I know that's not the intent of your post, but most of what I'd like to add is said by others, so I just keep browsing.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Groupon has a 98% off on some Tendence Gulliver watches bringing the price to $19.99.

Probably not everyone's cup of tea but I like anything with a skull on it. I grabbed one with a white band and plan to change it to a black band. This is the absolute lowest price I have ever seen on one of these watches and I have been tracking them for about a year.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-tendence-gulliver-mens-assorted-watch-collection-1


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Saks Fifth Avenue has a coupon code, 'JUN16,' that takes $75 off of $350.

It takes these Szanto automatics down to $350. I'm not sure how great of a deal that is, but it does appear to be a deal over what Amazon wants for them.

Black dial:
Szanto - Automatic Classic Stainless Steel Watch - Saks.com









Gray dial:
Szanto - Automatic Classic Stainless Steel Watch - Saks.com

White (Silver) dial:
Szanto - Automatic Classic Stainless Steel Watch - Saks.com

They also have some very nice, vintage-looking Movados that I've never seen before -- I always seem to like any Movado model that doesn't have that dumb plain dial with the big dot at the top -- but they all appear to be quartz.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Never heard of Szanto. Hmm.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/szanto-c1c984ef-2154-444a-b729-91baf2ca1e05

those Szanto watches are also on touchofmodern.com, they usually have 10% off for first time customers


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, the Air Blue Papa Praesto arrived today (thank you, Amazon Prime and Sunday delivery!); pretty spiffy for $74 and change...


My green/ss and blue/ss arrived on Saturday. After much deliberation I decided to keep the blue dial! I really like both but I told myself I could only keep one. I think the blue dial has more "character" over the green. Here are both of them side by side. The green still has the protective plastic on the crystal.









Slightly disconcerting: the blue dial was missing the protective plastics and it was "folded" in the packaging differently than the green one. I scrutinized every millimeter of the watch and I see nothing wrong with it. For being sold as new it seems like it had been opened and worn at some point. Am I just being overly paranoid or should I have it exchanged? Functionally it seems to be fine but I have not had a chance to test it's accuracy.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Saks Fifth Avenue has a coupon code, 'JUN16,' that takes $75 off of $350.
> 
> It takes these Szanto automatics down to $350. I'm not sure how great of a deal that is, but it does appear to be a deal over what Amazon wants for them.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch but, even at around $300, seems a bit pricey for what I'm guessing is a Miyota 8245. The Lucien Piccard with that movement (from that ridiculous WoW deal) was under $30!!!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It's not a bad watch at all, and you really can't go wrong at that price (I paid a li'l bit more about last year for mine off the 'bay). Be cautioned, though, 'cause it's a big'un!!!



JOEYBONES said:


> Groupon has a 98% off on some Tendence Gulliver watches bringing the price to $19.99.
> 
> Probably not everyone's cup of tea but I like anything with a skull on it. I grabbed one with a white band and plan to change it to a black band. This is the absolute lowest price I have ever seen on one of these watches and I have been tracking them for about a year.
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-tendence-gulliver-mens-assorted-watch-collection-1


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

FWIW, mine didn't have the protective plastic on the crystal, either (just on the case back). If yours looks good and is running fine, then I would say for a < $100 watch, you shouldn't worry too much about it. My thoughts on exchanging it can be best summed up with...."Better the devil you know than the devil you don't."



coopc said:


> My green/ss and blue/ss arrived on Saturday. After much deliberation I decided to keep the blue dial! I really like both but I told myself I could only keep one. I think the blue dial has more "character" over the green. Here are both of them side by side. The green still has the protective plastic on the crystal.
> 
> Slightly disconcerting: the blue dial was missing the protective plastics and it was "folded" in the packaging differently than the green one. I scrutinized every millimeter of the watch and I see nothing wrong with it. For being sold as new it seems like it had been opened and worn at some point. Am I just being overly paranoid or should I have it exchanged? Functionally it seems to be fine but I have not had a chance to test it's accuracy.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I got a status shipped, but no tracking from Jacob Time - hope I will get my T-Nav!


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

Mine is still pending...I never received a confirmation e-mail from JacobTime.
I only received some minutes ago a mail from Norton Shopping Guarantee about the purchase.
Also, is it normal it doesn't show on befrugal?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ilgimmy said:


> Also, is it normal it doesn't show on befrugal?


Yes, I think it's common for the transaction not to show up right away. Most of the time, it shows up in 2 business days. BeFrugal asks that you wait 7 days for it to show up in your pending transaction before contacting them:
BeFrugal Help - Cash Back FAQs


----------



## supermike (Nov 25, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Victorinox Infantry GMT is $250.02 at jet.com. Add in the $25 maximum discount for repeat and first time customers to get it down to $225. That's about $10 less than Amazon's lowest price of $238 from camel camel camel. Not a great break, granted, but it might help someone out.
https://jet.com/product/Swiss-Army-...Quartz-Watch/199e69994a624443a430baad6c58d020
Pic from Amazon.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> I got a status shipped, but no tracking from Jacob Time - hope I will get my T-Nav!


I'm suspecting we all will, as I saw the watch go sold out on the day I posted the deal, then come back in stock (for $100 more).

I know one guy who damn well better be getting his -- me! I bought one before I posted the deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Never heard of Szanto. Hmm.


They're a relatively new company founded by the guy behind Luminox.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's having a sale on Victorinox Swiss Army. This *Maverick dual-time* is now down to *$138.57* with Be Frugal rebate. I owned this, and it is an insane amount of watch for that price.

Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I got some bad news:



> Hello,
> We're contacting you about order #XXXXXX. We recently discovered an error that caused the following item to be displayed at an incorrect price:
> 
> Tissot T-Navigator Chronograph Automatic Mens Watch T0624271105700
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I told you it's a "pricing error", I just got the message too.....


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

It's definitely disappointing. I was quite excited about it. I will see what they can do for me.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

In case you missed the bargain Mickey at Amazon, Target has it on a strap for $20.
http://www.target.com/p/men-s-disney-mickey-mouse-vintage-watch-black/-/A-17132752


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

ello,

We're contacting you about order #1685694. We recently discovered an error that caused the following item to be displayed at an incorrect price:

Tissot T-Navigator Chronograph Automatic Mens Watch T0624271105700

In this case, we're unable to offer this item for the incorrectly posted price. Therefore, we've cancelled your order for this item, and you haven't been charged.

At any given time, despite our best efforts, a small number of the thousands of items on our site may be mispriced. We're very sorry for any disappointment this may cause.

We value your business and hope to see you again soon.

Sincerely,

Customer Service


Thank you again,
Tanya
Jacobtime.com


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

Rivarama said:


> I got some bad news:


I did not get the email yet, sure I will. The good thing is I don't really need another watch.....I will never know how thick the case was now....that will always haunt me...lol.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

Nomas said:


> I did not get the email yet, sure I will. The good thing is I don't really need another watch.....I will never know how thick the case was now....that will always haunt me...lol.


OK just got the email that it was a pricing error.....oh well....next....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIT: Emailed response just sent to Jacob Time:



> With all due respect, I think this statement is pure garbage.
> 
> 
> Your price was low, but it was not ridiculously low. It was about $100 less than Watchgrabber on NewEgg.com was offering this watch for.
> ...


I hate to say it for the good of this forum, but it makes clear that if you see a truly excellent deal that you yourself want to partake in, you should buy it _and wait for notice that it's shipped, with a tracking number_, before letting others know.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

My order from Jacobtime on the TNav was cancelled.. They said it was a price mistake.. Anyone else?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Beau_777 said:


> My order from Jacobtime on the TNav was cancelled.. They said it was a price mistake.. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nope, just you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Nope, just you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatak didn't update on my phone, just saw the previous posts! Bummer..

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> EDIT: Emailed response just sent to Jacob Time:
> 
> I hate to say it for the good of this forum, but it makes clear that if you see a truly excellent deal that you yourself want to partake in, you should buy it _and wait for notice that it's shipped, with a tracking number_, before letting others know.


Well said man.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I hate to say it for the good of this forum, but it makes clear that if you see a truly excellent deal that you yourself want to partake in, you should buy it _and wait for notice that it's shipped, with a tracking number_, before letting others know.


Yeah, unfortunately it's a bit of a catch-22. Yeah... I hate to say it, but buy it for yourself first if you're going to. Make sure it doesn't run out of stock first.

However if you're buying it and wait for the email confirmation-- which could come hours or days later depending on when you place the order-- the deal may have long run out.

... And then there's those of us who notice the deals but don't necessarily buy the item.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's having a sale on Victorinox Swiss Army. This *Maverick dual-time* is now down to *$138.57* with Be Frugal rebate. I owned this, and it is an insane amount of watch for that price.
> Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441


The actual one on sale has the bracelet and not the strap so yes, it is a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

colgex said:


> The actual one on sale has the bracelet and not the strap so yes, it is a pretty sweet deal.


That's just an **insane** deal. I fell in love with the watch at ~$350 and bought at ~$170. It's one of my top worn watches. ~$140 on bracelet is highway robbery. I don't understand why it doesn't get more love.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's having a sale on Victorinox Swiss Army. This *Maverick dual-time* is now down to *$138.57* with Be Frugal rebate. I owned this, and it is an insane amount of watch for that price.
> 
> Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441
> 
> View attachment 8350370


This watch actually comes with a nice steel bracelet---if your go to site and enter it's model #241441, the actual picture will come up. It's well made, heavy and while the crown doesn't screw down, it's well protected----I'd swim in the pool or ocean with it, just wouldn't scuba dive. Anti reflective sapphire crystal, Victorinox quality and while it's quartz and is usually on Amazon for around $185--$200, it's hard to find this watch marked w/o coupons or discount codes for $149.00 with free and fast shipping. If I didn't have some black dial scubas already, I'd be on this one.

When Victorinox first started selling watches, they were steals for the money. They've gone up in price over the years, but still are usually pretty darn good values. That's particularly true if you catch one on sale. They have a bit more genuine 'Swiss' made quality than do some more expensive watches that still tout and carry the "Swiss Made" label on their dials, including some Invictas (and other brands) that cost more and manage to claim 'Swiss Made'. Slippery slope there....

The #241434, also on Gemnation, a Victorinox GS Chronograph, also from the same handsome Maverick series that Victorinox introduced in 2011, with a sporty red bezel and silver dial at $169.00, is dancing like the devil on Jiminy Cricket's shoulder here about now....


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> _With all due respect, I think this statement is pure garbage._
> _
> _
> _Your price was low, but it was not ridiculously low. It was about $100 less than Watchgrabber on NewEgg.com was offering this watch for._
> ...


They better start handing out the 90% off codes, or they'll lose the valuable customer base of deal hunters who only buy from them when there's no profit margin!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

OvrSteer said:


> Yeah, unfortunately it's a bit of a catch-22. Yeah... I hate to say it, but buy it for yourself first if you're going to. Make sure it doesn't run out of stock first.
> 
> However if you're buying it and wait for the email confirmation-- which could come hours or days later depending on when you place the order-- the deal may have long run out.
> 
> ... And then there's those of us who notice the deals but don't necessarily buy the item.


That is why I don't post deals that I could potentially buy anymore. I'm only posting deals that I do not intend to buy. Sorry, too many lurkers and opportunist can potentially poo poo everything.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tsujigiri said:


> They better start handing out the 90% off codes, or they'll lose the valuable customer base of deal hunters who only buy from them when there's no profit margin!


A. Did I say "90% off?"

B. If you think they are operating at no profit margin, I don't know what to tell you.

C. If you think it makes good business sense to alienate the most frequent purchasers of watches on the planet earth, I also don't know what to tell you.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I know nothing about this brand, but $399 for a nice looking Swiss ETA 2824 auto is pretty good in my books:

Zeno Gentleman Vintage Line Mens Watch Model: 6662-2824-G1


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> EDIT: Emailed response just sent to Jacob Time:
> 
> I hate to say it for the good of this forum, but it makes clear that if you see a truly excellent deal that you yourself want to partake in, you should buy it _and wait for notice that it's shipped, with a tracking number_, before letting others know.


If they are going to sell something for an insanely low price they should be prepared to deplete their entire stock otherwise they need to cap the deal to a limited number of orders. E-commerce software is very intelligent and even if there was a failure to limit the orders they should honor the deal for their stock on hand at the time. It seems more likely thought that this was a mistake in the price.


----------



## Anarchy512 (Jun 3, 2016)

I email this from my work google account
maybe flooded letters like this will help.

man I hate bringing up WUS - I HATE WUS(i have my reasons) , Love the members.

*Albert Vincent V.P.*,

I have been noticing how you were selling a Tissot watch for just under $200.
Once there was sufficient traffic, you jacked up the price and then canceled the orders to the people that purchased it early, Then you sent them an email to let them know, but you also lie in the email as for the reasons.
I would have purchased the watch also but I watched how the drama on Watch U Seek was sorted and was sickened by your practices,
These guys are your bread and butter, you need to do right by them.
honor the transactions
 or give a $100 off code(like a gift card) that people can actually use.
If your going to treat people like this then search engines are going to have to start banning you from search results. Business Ethics are a real thing, not some old kids story!

-- 
-- 
Patrick L. Huyghe


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A. Did I say "90% off?"
> 
> B. If you think they are operating at no profit margin, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> C. If you think it makes good business sense to alienate the most frequent purchasers of watches on the planet earth, I also don't know what to tell you.


A. That's the joke. Your demands already sounded a bit entitled, so why not make them even more so.

B. If they won't sell the watches at that price, then there's a very good chance that that's because they wouldn't make a profit on them. Sure they make a profit on other watches, but those aren't the ones in question here, and they're not the ones people made a mad dash for.

C. What you don't seem to realize is that customers who only buy when there's little or no profit to be had aren't worth much to a retailer. Also, although we buy watches more often then most people, the WIS crowd is tiny and accounts for only a fraction of watch sales. So you're saying that they should take a hit this time to build good will so that a minuscule customer base might be willing to buy from them in the future, provided they're selling watches at cost or thereabouts? If you'd like to open up your own watch store and put your ideas into practice, I'd love to hear how it goes.

It's disappointing that the orders weren't fulfilled, I get that. But that's really the risk you run when extreme bargain hunting. I'm sure you've benefited from plenty of deals that did pan out to make up for it. No sense in throwing a fit when a few too good to be true deals turn out to be too good to be true.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

"Throwing a fit" to call their B.S. that this was a pricing error, instead of a reaction to a lot of purchases?

EDIT: I'll be more tactful, and not respond personally to you, even though you've done so to me. 

Almost every transaction I make on the Internet, I'm asked to provide my feedback after-the-fact -- almost to the point of annoyance.

I'm happy I finally have an instance where I choose to fulfill their desire for feedback. Capitalism and e-commerce at work!

I hope I can sleep tonight knowing that you don't approve.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well..... Like others here, I got the same email from Jacobtime. I'm pretty frustrated, but there's nothing to be done about it. I always thought that there were laws in the US at least that forced companies to sell at the advertised prices. According to the FAQ, they are in New York.

Crud.......


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Maybe it's my phlegmatic Kiwi attitude to life, but in these situations I've always felt it a little disingenuous to be surprised when a deal too good to be true turns out to be exactly that.

Still, some of the emails are quite entertaining


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> "Throwing a fit" to call their B.S. that this was a pricing error, instead of a reaction to a lot of purchases?
> 
> EDIT: I'll be more tactful, and not respond personally to you, even though you've done so to me.
> 
> ...


I don't care if you offend retailers, I just found it comical that you're trying to throw your weight around as an... internet forum poster... to leverage a deal. Don't let me stop you; I actually find this to be an interesting read (the pre-edited post included). I'm not sure what part of what I wrote you interpret to be an attack on your character?


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

KrisOK said:


> Well..... Like others here, I got the same email from Jacobtime. I'm pretty frustrated, but there's nothing to be done about it. I always thought that there were laws in the US at least that forced companies to sell at the advertised prices. According to the FAQ, they are in New York.
> 
> Crud.......


I'm in the same boat as everyone else with the T-Nav. Thanks to WorthTheWrist for bringing the deal to our attention, sorry it may have cost him a watch!

The annoying part to me is that when they made the price change, they increased the price by just under $100. So it isn't like they had it priced for an insanely low price. Especially since, as WorthTheWrist has pointed out, the competition wasn't priced too much higher.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

It's getting a bit catty in here. It did seem too good to be true and if we've learned anything, it's to (we should) be aware of what often happens in such cases.

Whatever you want to write into it, I found their response citing a price error to be more palatable than the Christopher Ward reply late last year, denying orders, saying it was due to a price error, but adding a snarky "Sorry, but Christmas did not arrive early this year". That was akin to rubbing salt into a sore.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Fellas


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tsujigiri said:


> I don't care if you offend retailers, I just found it comical that you're trying to throw your weight around as an... internet forum poster... to leverage a deal. Don't let me stop you; I actually find this to be an interesting read (the pre-edited post included). I'm not sure what part of what I wrote you interpret to be an attack on your character?


"Hey, thanks for trying to get us a coupon code out of it" would have sufficed.

I think I hear them calling you in F2.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Take a deep breath, man, we're here for you. Someday, the trauma of the forgone deal will wear off.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Nope, just you.


Sometimes, even when you are alone at home, reading the Heads up thread, a good comment comes along, and you are forced to laugh out loud.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tsujigiri said:


> Take a deep breath, man, we're here for you. Someday, the trauma of the forgone deal will wear off.


EDIT: UPDATE: I've heard from Jacob Time. Everybody who was inconvenienced will be getting a $20 gift card code, or, alternately, 10% off the T-Nav at the corrected price.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Tsujigiri said:


> A. That's the joke. Your demands already sounded a bit entitled, so why not make them even more so.
> 
> B. If they won't sell the watches at that price, then there's a very good chance that that's because they wouldn't make a profit on them. Sure they make a profit on other watches, but those aren't the ones in question here, and they're not the ones people made a mad dash for.
> 
> ...


Instead of trolling, why don't you just post a watch deal. Post some deals before you have an opinion.

WTW posts more deals than anyone, he gets to have an opinion.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

If you're not going to post a deal for others to see until you're positive that you, you and your selfishness is getting it delivered to your own door, it kind of defeats the purpose and spirit of this forum IMO. The other sad side of that coin is meanwhile, you're probably scoping this site, looking for killer deals. Like many sites, we hold contempt for others who buy up whole stocks just to resell and spin off at a big profit and while this is different, it's not too far off. Greed has never been particularly popular in most circles.

If you are that way, you probably go fishing by yourself too, yet don't hold back on telling others later on about the proverbial "One that got away". 

If you want to have at what others have to offer, you ought to think about giving back too.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't remember this being posted before, but here's a cheapy. ESQ by Movado for $34.99 with code SDDADS

ESQ by Movado One 07301454 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't remember this being posted before, but here's a cheapy. ESQ by Movado for $34.99 with code SDDADS
> 
> ESQ by Movado One 07301454 Men's Watch , watches


Nice matching piece to that cheetah Daytona.


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

The Watchery got this for decent price. Don't forget to use Befrugal to get some cash back.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> The clearance straps I ordered from Panatime arrived and they're pretty damn awesome! I received all 3 (the Dark Brown and Blue Galaxy straps, the Natural Vintage with Rough Edges and I paid a few bucks extra for the PVD ARD buckle for the brown Galaxy...which also got me to the Free Shipping price point) for just over $50!!! Unfortunately, the vintage leather is going to be exchanged because they sent me a 22mm, when I ordered a 20mm (was hoping they were going to tell me to keep it, but they're sending me a prepaid return envelope with the replacement strap). Although their Memorial Day 25% sale has come and gone, you can still pick these up at the clearance prices (which are still a crazy bargain considering the quality). The color matches of the blue/white to the C60 and especially of the brown to the VSA Dive Master Mechanical are pretty damn spot on. Whacha all think?


Here's a feeble attempt to get this thread back on task. Seeing that the Spring Clearance deal is still active on Panatime's site and that I just received my 20mm Natural Vintage w/Rough Edges (and, that I can now say I'm loving all 3 straps!), I thought I'd post a couple of pix of the Natural Vintage on the Fortis B-42 Flieger chrono. These straps are the shiznit for $19.99 (and I'd say even worth it at their original $49.99 price)!!!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Ticonderoga said:


> Instead of trolling, why don't you just post a watch deal. Post some deals before you have an opinion.
> 
> WTW posts more deals than anyone, he gets to have an opinion.


Is your post right here a deal?

I've got some bad news for you... I may be forming more unauthorized opinions right now...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Well..... Like others here, I got the same email from Jacobtime. I'm pretty frustrated, but there's nothing to be done about it. I always thought that there were laws in the US at least that forced companies to sell at the advertised prices. According to the FAQ, they are in New York.
> 
> Crud.......


There are no laws that force a company to sell at advertised prices if those prices were advertised in error (such as a misprint in an advertising circular or an error on a website).

Advertised prices are considered an "invitation to negotiate" and not an offer to sell.

At least, that's what we were taught in school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry, but do you actually believe what you write? They priced it for an insanely low price. The watch has an MRSP of 1100,- and sells for usually ~400. 275 is a terrific price for this watch and already considerably lower than any of their competitors. If you discount a watch from one of the lowest (the lowest?) street price of 275 by another 100 bucks, it is very likely that the retailer does not make any money (after cc/pp fees, shipping/handling etc) any more.

I don´t understand how you (not you specifically) can make such a big fuss about 100 bucks. I know others here, who would have saved 4 T-Navigator watches if their orders would not have been canceled, yet no one whined that much about it...

PS: The only interesting thing here is, how many names, complaining about this, I read for the first time that never post any deals at all...



Greenbuttskunk said:


> I'm in the same boat as everyone else with the T-Nav. Thanks to WorthTheWrist for bringing the deal to our attention, sorry it may have cost him a watch!
> 
> The annoying part to me is that when they made the price change, they increased the price by just under $100. So it isn't like they had it priced for an insanely low price. Especially since, as WorthTheWrist has pointed out, the competition wasn't priced too much higher.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

EDIT: Editing one last time as my blind a$$ didn't see that they clearly described this as a pre-owned watch right there in the description, LOL!



shogun said:


> The Watchery got this for decent price. Don't forget to use Befrugal to get some cash back.
> View attachment 8353258


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

It seems that none of the additional discount codes on befrugal are available anymore to combine with cb.



shogun said:


> The Watchery got this for decent price. Don't forget to use Befrugal to get some cash back.
> View attachment 8353258


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Watchery has a few other decent deals in their pre-owned section. I think this Hamilton normally goes for more than this, especially after a coupon and/or cash back.

It's $699 at this link.
http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=317758


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Reposting this since it might get lost in my edited, earlier post:

I've heard from Jacob Time. Everybody who was inconvenienced will be getting a $20 gift card code, or, alternately, 10% off the T-Nav at the corrected price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like a good deal for a Zenith Elite Dual Time even if it is pre-owned.

Zenith 01045168222C-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Elite Port Royal V Auto Dual Time Black Leather SS, Luxury Zenith Automatic Watches


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Reposting this since it might get lost in my edited, earlier post:
> 
> I've heard from Jacob Time. Everybody who was inconvenienced will be getting a $20 gift card code, or, alternately, *10% off the T-Nav at the corrected price*.


LOL, that would make it $450, while Jomashop has it for $400 with possibly additional $20 off coupon.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

This is a very interesting deal for someone who is looking for a dress watch with a very good swiss made movement:
EDOX Les Bemonts. They apparently don´t really know what they are selling, because the description is saying it´s quartz. However, some of the models are definitely automatic or hand-winding movements, being either ETA 2004-1 or 7001 (one of the best hand winding movements)
All other retailers who still sell these watches ask for 600-800 bucks. Here for 309,-. "newcustomer10" should bring it down to 299,-. Mine will be delivered on wednesday. If interested I could report and post a pic.

EDOX LES BEMONTS MEN'S WATCH 82005 357N NIN â€" BrandNamesWatch.com









A video on the ultra slim version (this actually is quartz), but I guess the mechanical versions will be just as neat:


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> EDIT: UPDATE: I've heard from Jacob Time. Everybody who was inconvenienced will be getting a $20 gift card code, or, alternately, 10% off the T-Nav at the corrected price.


I wonder if the gift code can be stacked with other sale prices?


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> Sorry, but do you actually believe what you write? They priced it for an insanely low price. The watch has an MRSP of 1100,- and sells for usually ~400. 275 is a terrific price for this watch and already considerably lower than any of their competitors. If you discount a watch from one of the lowest (the lowest?) street price of 275 by another 100 bucks, it is very likely that the retailer does not make any money (after cc/pp fees, shipping/handling etc) any more.
> 
> I don´t understand how you (not you specifically) can make such a big fuss about 100 bucks. I know others here, who would have saved 4 T-Navigator watches if their orders would not have been canceled, yet no one whined that much about it...
> 
> PS: The only interesting thing here is, how many names, complaining about this, I read for the first time that never post any deals at all...


Uh, yes, I do believe what I wrote. I never said that $177 wasn't a good deal. My point was at after they readjusted the price, they didn't even increase it $100-so their pricing error isn't really all that egregious, when compared to the $275 price.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Seiko SSC293 for ninety bones. I'm starting to love TJ Maxx.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Greenbuttskunk said:


> Uh, yes, I do believe what I wrote. I never said that $177 wasn't a good deal. My point was at after they readjusted the price, they didn't even increase it $100-so their pricing error isn't really all that egregious, when compared to the $275 price.


well, my point was that even the $275 were an awesome price for this watch and $177 very likely a pricing error.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Zenith New Vintage 1965 - $2150

Not a big fan but surely someone else here would appreciate the style. Zenith New Vintage 1965 Men's Watch 03196567091C591 - Heritage - Zenith - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

@buster71: Now that one I would have bought. Good find!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

buster71 said:


> Seiko SSC293 for ninety bones. I'm starting to love TJ Maxx.


My tj maxx's have michaels kors and maybe some fossils. Nice find


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Unfortunately for us in the UK our Tk maxx's aren't so forthcoming on the watch deal 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> My tj maxx's have michaels kors and maybe some fossils. Nice find


Gotta check back often and maybe even ask them when new shipment is expected. This watch wasn't on display when I was last there only 4 days ago.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> EDIT: Emailed response just sent to Jacob Time:
> 
> I hate to say it for the good of this forum, but it makes clear that if you see a truly excellent deal that you yourself want to partake in, you should buy it _and wait for notice that it's shipped, with a tracking number_, before letting others know.


Even though I steered clear of the mad gold rush...Let me be the one to say - THANK YOU for posting a great deal. Never took part in it but am grateful for the opportunity.

As for never posting a future deal you indulge in...that's your prerogative...after this experience.

But from a guy who sees this as a half-glass full scenario, if all the sales would've been filled, you'd have a bunch of folks thanking you a hundred times over and if you didn't post it would you have gotten that. Yep, its hypothetical...but it did work out in several cases...anyone recollect the Pulsometer.

And who's to say, even a single order would have been fulfilled at the low price...an assumption based on lost opportunity. Thought that a different perspective may brighten the thread. Have a great day and week, you deserve it.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Here's a feeble attempt to get this thread back on task. Seeing that the Spring Clearance deal is still active on Panatime's site and that I just received my 20mm Natural Vintage w/Rough Edges (and, that I can now say I'm loving all 3 straps!), I thought I'd post a couple of pix of the Natural Vintage on the Fortis B-42 Flieger chrono. These straps are the shiznit for $19.99 (and I'd say even worth it at their original $49.99 price)!!!!


Wow, that's an awesome deal. There are also tons of great deals on dressier leather straps ($15) and rubber ($10!). If I weren't so cash strapped right now (having to buy a birthday present for the wife, and waiting for that final watch sale...) I'd be all over these!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Lucky. My TJ Maxx has fashion watches that the "Unwashed" buy in droves. :roll:

But I'm still going to go and check. :-d



buster71 said:


> Seiko SSC293 for ninety bones. I'm starting to love TJ Maxx.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's having a sale on Victorinox Swiss Army. This *Maverick dual-time* is now down to *$138.57* with Be Frugal rebate. I owned this, and it is an insane amount of watch for that price.
> 
> Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441
> 
> View attachment 8350370


Curious about the Lume. Is it typical weak vsa?


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Joma is tempting us with some nice Momo Design deals, including the below Miyota auto at $250 and a few others at the same price. Their pic.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

buster71 said:


> Seiko SSC293 for ninety bones. I'm starting to love TJ Maxx.


Jealous...we don't get those deals here in Europe!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

supermike said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nello said:


> Curious about the Lume. Is it typical weak vsa?


I don't recall it, which probably means it wasn't great.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

papa_E said:


> Zenith New Vintage 1965 - $2150
> 
> Not a big fan but surely someone else here would appreciate the style. Zenith New Vintage 1965 Men's Watch 03196567091C591 - Heritage - Zenith - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 8353762


Love it!
Not in the market now but such is life
.....except that date window, I can't stand those off angle date windows!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

About this Jacobtime ordeal, everyone's like:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My local TJ Maxx had a $79 SNKN02 that I passed on. They should be getting another truck-load of stuff this week.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you very much. I just got shipping notification for my order. I almost bought the same watch last year for about $250 so I am pretty stoked. Very much looking forward to it. Once again thanks.


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> We crushed that T-Nav, now showing sold out.
> 
> But that's not the end of the deals to be had in that Jacob Time sale.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I just got shipping notification for my order. I almost bought the same watch last year for about $250 so I am pretty stoked. Very much looking forward to it. Once again thanks.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I also got my Air Blue Papa Praesto on Sunday. THANK YOU "dumberdrummer" for posting this deal from Amazon! My wife in general thinks I am an idiot for buying so many watches, but she absolutely LOVES this watch. Good thing it's 44mm, otherwise I would have lost it to her as soon as it arrived. I've been wanting a "punch me in the face" blue watch since finding this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/recommend-punch-me-face-blue-watch-2747434.html

The blue Papa Praesto is exactly that. It is a really beautiful, bright, metallic blue face. I call it "Bud Light Blue" after Bud's new label.


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> This is a very interesting deal for someone who is looking for a dress watch with a very good swiss made movement:
> EDOX Les Bemonts. They apparently don´t really know what they are selling, because the description is saying it´s quartz. However, some of the models are definitely automatic or hand-winding movements, being either ETA 2004-1 or 7001 (one of the best hand winding movements)
> All other retailers who still sell these watches ask for 600-800 bucks. Here for 309,-. "newcustomer10" should bring it down to 299,-. Mine will be delivered on wednesday. If interested I could report and post a pic.
> 
> ...


Thanks, almost bought but amazon prices are not much more for easy returns









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Yea, the lume's on the Victorinox Maverick's hands and while it's not terrible, it's not that great. I'd put it on par with my Hamilton Scuba, which isn't exactly the North star itself and typically costs a good deal more. Still a helluva deal for a nice watch, as is another VSA watch in their Maverick line, the red bezel, silver dial chrono version for $20 more. A bit more flash for not too much extra cash. Anti reflective sapphire, nicely done steel bracelets....


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

It depends on the model you are looking for. The *automatic *movements are all at least 200,- more expensive (sold from the same company through amazon). All watches on your screenshot, even though they are very impressive, are quartz movements.


GtrainG said:


> Thanks, almost bought but amazon prices are not much more for easy returns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GtrainG (Jun 8, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> It depends on the model you are looking for. The *automatic *movements are all at least 200,- more expensive (sold from the same company through amazon). All watches on your screenshot, even though they are very impressive, are quartz movements.


Thanks, must have looked at the wrong ones you were referring to

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

buster71 said:


> Seiko SSC293 for ninety bones. I'm starting to love TJ Maxx.


I'm tempted to ask if they had any more and if you'd be willing to send one to Australia.


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

buster71 said:


> Seiko SSC293 for ninety bones. I'm starting to love TJ Maxx.


Wow great find! Enjoy!

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

linnaen said:


> I'm tempted to ask if they had any more and if you'd be willing to send one to Australia.


The inventory turns over quickly. About 2 weeks ago I bought a Citizen BY0100-51H at TJ Maxx for $199 (it's $486 on Amazon, $336 on Joma, etc...) and since then I've popped into 6 local TJ Maxx stores, some of them twice, and see different inventory every time. Not sure how much inventory of each they carry - since I bought the Citizen, I have not seen another one on display at that store. As such, I have no idea if they have more of the Seiko in the particular store I bought mine from.

I took the strap off the Seiko tonight to put a Nato on the watch, and somehow broke the springbar (doesn't spring anymore). Of course, as luck would have it, I don't have any other 21mm bars, so I had to place an order for some through Amazon. blah...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

buster71 said:


> The inventory turns over quickly. About 2 weeks ago I bought a Citizen BY0100-51H at TJ Maxx for $199 (it's $486 on Amazon, $336 on Joma, etc...) and since then I've popped into 6 local TJ Maxx stores, some of them twice, and see different inventory every time. Not sure how much inventory of each they carry - since I bought the Citizen, I have not seen another one on display at that store. As such, I have no idea if they have more of the Seiko in the particular store I bought mine from.
> 
> I took the strap off the Seiko tonight to put a Nato on the watch, and somehow broke the springbar (doesn't spring anymore). Of course, as luck would have it, I don't have any other 21mm bars, so I had to place an order for some through Amazon. blah...


I had the same issue with a spring bar from my old Sr1- I was able to pop it out by pushing the non sticking end in using a spring bar tool, and it would pop the other end out.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

RAYMOND WEIL*Freelancer Chronograph Automatic Grey Dial Men's WatchItem No. RW-7745-TI-05659*

Write a Review
EXTRA $100 OFF WITH CODE "GRADRW895" - EXP 6/8

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Automatic Grey Dial Men's Watch 7745-TI-05659 - Freelancer - Raymond Weil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

These look nice to me, not sure about what different color dial combos they have, not sure about the look of titanium...it can look pretty dull..the coupon code takes it to 895.oo




retail:$3,350.00
_$995.00_


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

I think that those pricing errors are a bit forced.
I mean, I put the watch at 175$, I get tons of new customer, and their juicy personal data.
Then I put the same watch at 275$, and I get some other new customers.
After three days, I say it was an error, please take this useless 20$ discount.

They have my personal data, address, e-main and newsletter subscription.
They had for three days my money.
They changed price at least twice, without honouring purchases.

I think some manager is now proud of its bonus because they've 20% more customers or something similar.

This is my thoughts.

I add a thing, in reply to the many that thinks it's bragain hunters fault.

Shops uses e-commerce platforms linked to their warehouse management.
If a shop have 1 t-nav at a great price, after the first order, the system set it out-of-stock automatically.
If the shop can't afford an e-commerce platform, can use e-bay.
Certainly you don't put a great bargain up on saturday, if you're not able to check it until monday.


----------



## supermike (Nov 25, 2015)

kinglee said:


> What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry wrong thread, but it's a Casio MTD 1080

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nomas said:


> View attachment 8356626
> RAYMOND WEIL*Freelancer Chronograph Automatic Grey Dial Men's WatchItem No. RW-7745-TI-05659*
> 
> Write a Review
> ...


Still $690 from LePerfect on eBay the last I checked.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> Sorry, but do you actually believe what you write? They priced it for an insanely low price. The watch has an MRSP of 1100,- and sells for usually ~400. 275 is a terrific price for this watch and already considerably lower than any of their competitors. If you discount a watch from one of the lowest (the lowest?) street price of 275 by another 100 bucks, it is very likely that the retailer does not make any money (after cc/pp fees, shipping/handling etc) any more.
> 
> I don´t understand how you (not you specifically) can make such a big fuss about 100 bucks. I know others here, who would have saved 4 T-Navigator watches if their orders would not have been canceled, yet no one whined that much about it...
> 
> PS: The only interesting thing here is, how many names, complaining about this, I read for the first time that never post any deals at all...


Personally, I don't think that any seller _MUST _honor a faulty price. I, myself have been a retailer for a long time in my early days and have been in this situation occasionally with some customers [some goods we dealt in change in price frequently]. When an error is acknowledged before the payment, an honest and detailed apology is given _*along with a steep discount on the corrected price or an added bonus. *_We weren't _taught _to compensate the customers who we wronged, it was *basic courtesy *in the least, judging by their reaction to an increased price... After all, the seller was at fault ultimately and the customer received unjustified mental distress... I admit I'm being too mathematical here.

Jacob's response was plain and robotic. They simply did not account for the customers feelings. It's not like selling bread or water, these merchants are in the _pleasure business _[watches] and in this field, high moral and utmost respect play a big role.

Anyways, it's now obvious to us how they run their business... And it's their business after all... But I won't be proud to have conducting my *pleasure shopping *in places of this sort.

It's a sad day when you learn that a merchant who is highly respected by the customers doesn't share this commodity back to the customers... I might be overreacting here but no one can deny that this robotic customer conduction in on the trend nowadays... We should have a more serious stand against this, that is if we truly consider ourselves men of *a true hobby*.


----------



## T-Spoon (May 8, 2015)

Ordered two straps from panatime. disc10 for extra 10% off too so it was really a steal.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Bluefly.com has a sitewide 30% off with code SITE30 for the next 24 hours 

Up to $75 max discount 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

ilgimmy said:


> I think that those pricing errors are a bit forced.
> I mean, I put the watch at 175$, I get tons of new customer, and their juicy personal data.
> Then I put the same watch at 275$, and I get some other new customers.


What always gets me about this is that all of the watches somehow end up being sold at a higher price the majority of the time. You see deals from Jomadeals that have been a few hundred dollars less on the SWI sites but because it is on jomadeals, it sells. You see watches that were sold for hundreds less that end up on ebay where people use the Invicta selling technique (this watch was worth $3k and the guy is selling it for $1.5k, this is a steal!). I also know of GM dealers that simply dump the watches on other GMs or even to non US markets when watches do not sell. Finally, the one that hurts me the most is when you see how all of the watches posted here end up BNIB on the sales corner at higher markups. It hurts not because they are trying to make a profit but because people somehow managed not to search elsewhere and find out that the price was lower and even posted on the damn forum before!

That's what really gets me... in 2016, we have people in this hobby that fall for higher prices when a few minutes of browsing will pay dividends and save up $.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JacksonExports said:


> Bluefly.com has a sitewide 30% off with code SITE30 for the next 24 hours
> 
> Up to $75 max discount
> 
> ...


Only deal I found was this Swiss Army automatic for $225.

Swiss Army Men's Officer's Automatic Stainless Steel (382486301) | Bluefly


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice looking Invicta women's watch on Amazon for $32. Lowest price according to the Camels.

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Women...victa 17038&qid=1465309630&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Crazy Amazon hiked up the Air Blue by almost 300%.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I anticipate that this thread with break 1000 posts by the end of June. Wow! And how many posts are for actual watch deals? What is the over-and-under for this thread by the end of December? If we keep seeing posts of complaints followed by either supporting posts or critics of the original complaint post, I believe we should break all records by exceeding 2000 for the year. Of course if we cut out the commentary, such as mine here, we may not.

Now, as my first and last word on the Jacob Time and WoW complaints over the past months, the best way to deal with those companies is to send them a curt email saying you will no longer be a customer. Then maybe their quasi bait-and-switch tactics will cease.


----------



## Nomas (Jan 4, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Still $690 from LePerfect on eBay the last I checked.


The leperfect RW is a strap on...still, if I was gonna do it, I would probably choose to save the money and go strap on. Bracelet looks nice but, leather is your comfy friend. Titanium can be pretty dull also and marks ez.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nomas said:


> The leperfect RW is a strap on...still, if I was gonna do it, I would probably choose to save the money and go strap on.


Phrasing?


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

An ultra-affordable.....and it could go in the "Under $20...." thread after you buy it.....:-d

Amazon.com: Casio Unisex MTP-S100L-7B1VCF Solar Analog Display Quartz Black Watch: Watches

3xCamels says it was over $50 a couple months ago.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

JacksonExports said:


> Bluefly.com has a sitewide 30% off with code SITE30 for the next 24 hours
> 
> Up to $75 max discount
> 
> ...


Pulled the trigger on this one, not that I wanted to, it was mostly on reflex :-(








$354.99 after code SITE30

Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial (383260101) | Bluefly

It has been lower in the past (as far as $339.99). Still a nice price though and still I shouldn't have bought it.

You guys are simply terrible. o|


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

From Slickdeals
:









Edox Men's Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic Watch
Model: 83011-3N-NIN
Retail: $1,800 Special: $425
Code: AFFLESVB425
Expires: 6/11 at 11:59 pm

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches...-NIN+&so=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Torgeon watch clearance sale...50% off some watches

https://www.torgoen.com/sale.html?u...l&mc_cid=72bbdd0341&mc_eid=c8fc65a96b#/page/1


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

This is a lot of watch for $169.00 and if you look around for rebates, it's actually closer to $150.00. Anti reflective sapphire crystal, 43mm case, yes it's Swiss quartz and the crown, while fairly well protected w/ surrounds, isn't screwdown, but for a VSA Chrono on a nice steel bracelet, it's a deal. Red PVD coated bezel, no tax most places, ships free. AS WTW pointed out yesterday, they also have a nice black bezel, black dial dual time model from their same Maverick series for $149, with available befrugal etc., rebates, may also go for the $135.00ish range. Both feature a date window. Black:

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Swiss-Army-Maverick-GS-Dual-Time-241441-17950.html

Unlike some other watch brands, they probably actually once sold a few for retail at $695. I got in for one...Red: 

Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 241434









[/URL]


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This was recently $399 on gemnation. Now it is $386 on sigmatime, though no 7% cb like the main site.

Grovana Men&apos;s &apos;Diver&apos; Black Dial Red Bezel Automatic Watch | eBay

Be advised that some members have reported that they have SW200 and not 2824s. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...e-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-570.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one, not that I wanted to, it was mostly on reflex :-(
> 
> $354.99 after code SITE30
> 
> ...


You'll be happy with this one. I have the chrono version, and it's very well made for the price.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the comfort, when all the guilt fades away, I am sure I will be happy with it


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

linnaen said:


> I'm tempted to ask if they had any more and if you'd be willing to send one to Australia.


Well.. now that you mention it...

I made the horrible mistake of going by the local TJMaxx at my lunch hour.









They had one.

I think I was the one who broke the news that TJMaxx had started stocking more of the brands we tend to care about, and someone indicated that a new batch was coming through to all the stores. I always wanted an Adventure, but I'm not sold on the strap. I'm also feeling guilty since I'm wearing my new Seiko 5 that came in the mail yesterday... but for $90, I bought first and asked questions later.

I'm holding on to this one right now while I decide. Certainly PM me linnaen and I'll let you know.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Damm, now even I want one...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-H645...51mU-4+vckL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL500_SR284,
While we're in Hamilton land, Amazon's got the Hamilton Khaki Scuba at $425, with prime shipping available. I have this watch. At 41mm, it wears a bit small and is a bit conservative, but it's a sturdy, well finished watch with a nice work horse of an ETA movement. Has a see through caseback--nice for a scuba capable watch. The metal bracelet's decent----Hamiltons generally don't have the bracelets or lume as their strong points--it looks even better on a grey and black NATO style strap. If you can scare up a $20 off coupon from Jomashop--just add a new email address if you want--it'll come in at -$20, at $405.00. Joma's pretty good on returns, but I've found Amazon amazing on returns--the only thing they've never let me send back is my nephew...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

PS, in addition to a bunch of Seiko, Citizen and VSA, they also had one Wenger for $59.99. Unfortunately the movement was broken, and the chrono feature didn't work.

Curiously enough it was a Costco exclusive model:

Wenger Swiss Regiment Sport Chronograph Watch

According to the link, regular Costco pricing is $200, and if my feeble memory serves, I think that's about what they're normally priced at here. So the already (presumably low) price of $200 discounted to $60. The SSC293 is $160 at Amazon (down to $90 today at TJMaxx) and the Citizen Nighthawk Perpetual A-T I bought earlier is now on super discount at Jomashop for $280. Amazon is $375 and more frequently I was seeing pricing in the $400-450 range prior. TJMaxx had it for $200. If they have a model you're looking for, the prices are super deeply discounted.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> I know nothing about this brand, but $399 for a nice looking Swiss ETA 2824 auto is pretty good in my books:
> 
> Zeno Gentleman Vintage Line Mens Watch Model: 6662-2824-G1
> 
> View attachment 8352058


I have one of their ETA 2893-based GMT models. It's nice, except for the lume.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Deep Blue and Air Blue Sale....

Our annual 'Dads & Grads Sale' is back and better than ever!

CODE: DAD40

In honor of your Dad and/or Grad, for a limited time (expires June 20, 2016), take 40% off your entire purchase of watches and straps from both of our sites:

Home and www.airbluewatches.com

(*while supplies last - no rain checks or price matching )


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

M111 said:


> About the Revue Thommens at Evine, I couldn't pass this one up:
> 
> Revue Thommen 45mm Air Speed Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch
> 
> ...


My RT arrived today, and I am so glad I pulled the trigger on this one. It is one heck of a watch. I would start a thread, but someone would complain I'm sure, so here's my mini review. Both the watch and the bracelet have great weight. The chronograph functions flawlessly; the pushers are crisp and the hands reset perfectly to '0'. The subdials are a beautiful mother of pearl like finish. See the blue in the picture, I did that purposefully to show the fantastic AR coating. It is every bit as good as what is on my Breitling Colt, a quartz watch that cost twice as much used! I really do not know how this RT can be sold for $600, and I'm not just saying that! Thank you so much to this thread and the person who posted the evine deal. I went back to try and find the member, but I cannot find the original post. That's how busy this place has been the past week.

Oh, almost forgot the pic...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue and Air Blue Sale....
> 
> Our annual 'Dads & Grads Sale' is back and better than ever!
> 
> ...


Thanks dumberdrummer, as if one watch purchase wasn't enough for one day. You probably just put the last nail on my marriage's coffin... :-(


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

There's a Glycine Combat Sub on bracelet on sale for $595 at Klepsoo - solid deal!

https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/glycine/combat-sub/3908-196-n-mb.html


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

TK Maxx (UK) have a couple of Glycines at £249 each.







Combat 6






Combat 7

Seems like a good price compared to elsewhere. No info on size (or anything else for that matter) but they are listed under men's watches so I assume 43mm?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

EDOX Les Vauberts - Found this deal today - $159 with the code *BDLESVB159* at Ashford, plus it ships free. This is the best price on this watch by $77.









Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3A-AIN Men's Watch , watches

The watch has a 39mm stainless steel case with 47mm L2L, sapphire, leather band, Swiss quartz movement. $159 delivered for a beautiful EDOX. It is 21mm lug width.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That's how we do!



thedius said:


> Thanks dumberdrummer, as if one watch purchase wasn't enough for one day. You probably just put the last nail on my marriage's coffin... :-(


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Just went ahead and ordered this from the Deep Blue sale that the evil dumberdrummer posted a while ago (CODE: DAD40)









$197.40 + $10 for cyber shipping (wasn't that free in the past?)

PVD SUN DIVER MILITARY 1K PVD CASE SILICON STRAP - PVD SUN DIVER MILITARY 1000M PVD CASE -2 COLORS


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> Just went ahead and ordered this from the Deep Blue sale that the evil dumberdrummer posted a while ago (CODE: DAD40)
> 
> View attachment 8363890
> 
> ...


Just an FYI in case you didn't know...the Sun Diver has a proprietary lug system ala Oris. Finding replacement straps/bands will be difficult. For the record I have two Sun Divers AND I just ordered THREE more Master 1K's and several straps...my wallet HATES me right now.

I kind of went overboard on DB purchases...I also recently picked up 5 others...not including what I just ordered.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

nyonya said:


> There's a Glycine Combat Sub on bracelet on sale for $595 at Klepsoo - solid deal!
> 
> https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/glycine/combat-sub/3908-196-n-mb.html
> 
> View attachment 8363642


*Code "EXTRASALE5" brings it to $565.25!!*


----------



## AUWalker (May 19, 2015)

I'm sure this was posted earlier, I just want to add a comment. Massdrop has the little Automatic Seiko Flieger/Field watch f
or $52. It's graduation season, this would make a great, meaningful gift for a kids, nieces, nephews, hell, at $52 even the brat next door that will no longer be hanging out and kissing his high school girlfriend in front your house... graduation present. One day left for this. I got 2, one for a Neighbor kid that likes watches, but only has his timex tri-athalon. and one for gifting as needed. I think I got mine from Amazon a few years ago for around $70... 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-flieger-snk-watch


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Just an FYI in case you didn't know...the Sun Diver has a proprietary lug system ala Oris. Finding replacement straps/bands will be difficult. For the record I have two Sun Divers AND I just ordered THREE more Master 1K's and several straps...my wallet HATES me right now.
> 
> I kind of went overboard on DB purchases...I also recently picked up 5 others...not including what I just ordered.


Thanks for the warning, I have the Master 1K as well and didn't feel the need to change the strap, it is very nice and comfy. I doubt I will change this either, seems pretty well fitted to the watch.

On a side note, it is always good to know that there are more addicted people than one's self


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I have several of the Deep Blue divers and you'd be hard pressed to find a watch that has better lume and that's not even speaking about their tritium tube models. The Seiko automatic movements they use are typically very accurate and as for quartz, my son loves his trouble free quartz Deep Blue diver. On each of our Deep Blue divers--the 120 click bezel has remained exceptionally crisp, never balky.

Try and find a well made watch with tritium tubes at these prices and you'll be looking for a while. Unfortunately, the colors offered on the tritium's aren't that great, but I kind of like the great DayNight Diver series in 'blackout stealth' tasty--believe me, in an actual black out or out in full on sun, you won't have trouble reading it and at $149.40 after DAD40, it's a great price. These watches do not need to be 'babied'--they're tough in the scruff.









Too bad they don't have some on metal bracelets on these deals for those who prefer such, but being on their mailing list, you'll occasionally catch their metal and other bracelet/bands on sale as well. I purchased a nice Deep Blue steel bracelet after a sale--and many of the Deep Blues do require their own proprietary brand bracelet.

Always a pleasure talking to a real person when you call Deep Blue. Last June about this time, I mentioned that I was getting a metal bracelet (which was heavily discounted at the time) to Stan--the owner--who like Sam there, is a helluva a nice guy and they both answer the phone. Anyhow, I mentioned I was getting it for my high school graduating son, that he was going to the University of Georgia. Just like that, they threw in TWO nice NATO style bands, striped differently in red and black for free--in UGA's colors! My son came in from the sunny outside a couple hours ago and I looked at the lume inside the house and just marveled. Hard to beat a Seiko Monster's lume, but D.B. really does.

With a Seiko NH-36 hacking automatic movement, it's big at 46mm, but at $197.00 and with the liberally used kiiler Superluminova BGW9 Blue, you'll be able to read the menu at French restaurants just using the lume!










Add DAD40 in cart and 40% comes off the prices.... - Home


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue and Air Blue Sale....
> 
> Our annual 'Dads & Grads Sale' is back and better than ever!
> 
> ...


CHRIST! Why do I visit this thread. I'm now $308 poorer and 2-watches richer! lol That will make 4 Deep Blue's in my stable!! 40% is too good to pass up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> *Code "EXTRASALE5" brings it to $565.25!!*


Man, if I didn't just get my Orthos Commander 300 and the Hexa Osprey deal, I'd be on this Glycine Combat Sub deal with light speed. But they all serve similar roles.

All kinds of temptation in that Deep Blue sale, too. I have my eye on that Juggernaut III with the wavy orange dial. Still a little too pricey at $599, though.


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

*EXTRASALE10 brings it to $535.50!*


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

got all excited about the DB sale- went to the website, searched for 'sea ramic', found a nice 36mm with tritium. Picked out the color I wanted, put in the discount code, clicked thru and paid- got the receipt and saw that the discount wasn't applied, and that I had ordered from DB Canada. I have no idea how I ended up on that website, clicking a link on the yahoo address.
but at any rate, I called CB Canada and got their usual amazing customer service.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

And my DB order has shipped already!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

theague said:


> And my DB order has shipped already!


Yep...mine shipped 20 mins after I submitted the order...Fedex tracking and all.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Juggy III automatic is a great watch. I've had 2 and since flipped them (for no other reason than out wanting the funds to try something new; but I do regret getting rid of the blue dial/blue bezel). However, this price, even at 40% is unpalatable. When the Juggy III was an Evine "exclusive" (meaning, it couldn't be purchased anywhere else, including Deep Blue's website at the time), they could be had for as little as $180-ish during several "Once Only" and "Clearance" sales (yes, that was for the automatic on bracelet)!

On the other hand, that Batman Tritium GMT keeps calling me at $699! I just don't know how I feel about it being somewhat of an homage to the Roly GMT Master (well, that and I'm still anticipating the $630 hit to my bank account as soon as my KonTiki 4 Hand will "supposedly/eventually" ship from Jomashop).



WorthTheWrist said:


> Man, if I didn't just get my Orthos Commander 300 and the Hexa Osprey deal, I'd be on this Glycine Combat Sub deal with light speed. But they all serve similar roles.
> 
> All kinds of temptation in that Deep Blue sale, too. I have my eye on that Juggernaut III with the wavy orange dial. Still a little too pricey at $599, though.
> 
> View attachment 8364170


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been looking for one of these for a while:









It was discontinued (not sure why). There are a few with the white dial left on Amazon in the $150 range.

Massdrop just put the white dial on at $59.

*Timex Military Chrono - T49824 *

















I just placed my order


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Juggy III automatic is a great watch. I've had 2 and since flipped them (for no other reason than out wanting the funds to try something new; but I do regret getting rid of the blue dial/blue bezel). However, this price, even at 40% is unpalatable. When the Juggy III was an Evine "exclusive" (meaning, it couldn't be purchased anywhere else, including Deep Blue's website at the time), they could be had for as little as $180-ish during several "Once Only" and "Clearance" sales (yes, that was for the automatic on bracelet)!
> 
> On the other hand, that Batman Tritium GMT keeps calling me at $699! I just don't know how I feel about it being somewhat of an homage to the Roly GMT Master (well, that and I'm still anticipating the $630 hit to my bank account as soon as my KonTiki 4 Hand will "supposedly/eventually" ship from Jomashop).


Does anyone know what the "Free Gift" is they mention on the website? I can't seem to locate any info.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Progress said:


> *EXTRASALE10 brings it to $535.50!*


Doh! I guess I'll email them and see if I can cancel and reorder.

I've been wanting one of these for a long while and was waiting g for this kind of deal.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Does anyone know what the "Free Gift" is they mention on the website? I can't seem to locate any info.


It's nothing really, something like a keychain, a piece of cloth with DB logo on it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Doh! I guess I'll email them and see if I can cancel and reorder.
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a long while and was waiting g for this kind of deal.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Be aware it could take a while for klepsoo fulfillment, as they need to order from Glycine factory. It says 15-20 days on their site, but my last order is going on one month, with one factory delay already.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

OvrSteer said:


> Well.. now that you mention it...
> 
> I made the horrible mistake of going by the local TJMaxx at my lunch hour.
> 
> ...


My current funding (swmbo) will only allocate funds for one watch, and as
@buster71 indicated it could be hard funding more I ended up getting something from one of the Singapore settlers on eBay. 
Thanks for the offer but I don't know how I would manage to sneak it past the finance minister at the moment.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

makitmama said:


> got all excited about the DB sale- went to the website, searched for 'sea ramic', found a nice 36mm with tritium. Picked out the color I wanted, put in the discount code, clicked thru and paid- got the receipt and saw that the discount wasn't applied, and that I had ordered from DB Canada. I have no idea how I ended up on that website, clicking a link on the yahoo address.
> but at any rate, I called CB Canada and got their usual amazing customer service.


Could Labatt's or Molson's have been responsible?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Be aware it could take a while for klepsoo fulfillment, as they need to order from Glycine factory. It says 15-20 days on their site, but my last order is going on one month, with one factory delay already.


Thanks. I've heard they are slow. Hopefully I can get a holding them beforehand

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

HOLY CRAP,just grabed the Air Blue Delta Auto,PVD/Old Radium for $178.00 Including 2 Day Fed Ex,HOOYA Deep Blue!!!


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

This is nice and a pretty good price too:









REVUE THOMMEN REGULATOR AUTOMATIC // 16065.(I'M A SCAMMER) $650

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...men-regulator-automatic-16065-(I'M A SCAMMER)


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Deep Blue and Air Blue Sale....
> 
> Our annual 'Dads & Grads Sale' is back and better than ever!
> 
> ...


Anyone know what "cyber shipping" is on the DB website?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> Massdrop just put the white dial on at $59.
> 
> *Timex Military Chrono - T49824 *
> 
> ...


That's an awesome design! If that dial said Swiss Made, people would be lining up to pay $500 or more...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JacksonExports said:


> Anyone know what "cyber shipping" is on the DB website?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Whatever they choose. It was USPS priority for me last time.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I, too, ordered the Air Blue Delta Auto,SS Grey for under $160.00 shipped. That HAS to be a very good deal, though I don't know much about them? I was tempted to get a couple of others too.

Thanks Bummer drummer! And you're a bummer cause I'm going broke with all these deals


----------



## markedwardporter (May 28, 2016)

Just picked up the master 1000 with the matte grey dial for $149. Been curious about this one for a while. At such a low cost, I can afford to satisfy that curiosity and not regret it too much if the dial doesn't do it for me in person. 

Thanks for the heads up on this sale!


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

I just came across this Invicta Swiss Chronograph for $38 from $70

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Mens-Collection-Multi-Function-Watch/dp/B0009P65ZU


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

taike said:


> Whatever they choose. It was USPS priority for me last time.


Thanks, well I guess I will find out, as I took a chance with the Master 1000 via Cyber Shipping

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

JacksonExports said:


> Anyone know what "cyber shipping" is on the DB website?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Cyber Shipping was also USPS Priority for me when I got my notice a couple hours ago.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

LBPolarBear said:


> I just came across this Invicta Swiss Chronograph for $38 from $70
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Mens-Collection-Multi-Function-Watch/dp/B0009P65ZU


It's not a chronograph. It is the Invicta 2876, the blue-dialed version of the Invicta 2875 day date that I own. My now-wife bought it for me nine years ago -- and it is the first watch I ever owned. One of Invicta's more-refined watches, a legacy of the days before it went all Euro-trash. The bracelet is nicely-made with solid bracelet. The 38mm dial makes the watch a nice all-around watch; you can wear it as a dress watch or a business daily watch.

One of the nicest things about the 2875/2876 is that it has an independently-set 24 hour subdial. Essentially, it can work as a quick and dirty GMT. For the price (which is 75 percent lower than it was in 2007), it's a fine watch.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Update: The display model Citizen AT4008-51E from Jacob Time that I ordered on Saturday night arrived today.

I had hoped I would be fortunate enough to receive a flawless display model, but that was not the case. The watch is in good, but not great condition cosmetically mostly due. It appears to be fully functional, but I can't seem to get a signal in my house. I've read other people having trouble with this, so I won't chalk it up to a problem with the watch yet and will first bring it into the city with me tomorrow and see if it gets better reception.










There is a small scratch on one side of the case I can probably get out with cape cod and some small scratches on the clasp. I took these with the macro attachment on my phone.



















The one that actually bothers me is this scratch on the bezel. I'm not sure what the material is here, but if anyone has any advice for fixing it I would appreciate it.










I'm going to keep it. It's really quite nice looking and was something I had considered buying as a daily wear while waiting for my Navitimer months ago, so for $140 I'll take the small scratches and dings.

Thanks to whoever shared the deal and I hope anyone else who ordered one has theirs arrive in good condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

wittyphrase said:


> ... if anyone has any advice for fixing it I would appreciate it.


Sharpie


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

I've tried Sharpie before but it rubbed right off. There is something that is used for guns that I'll have to find the link. Not sure if there will be a chemical reaction with the existing black stuff though so you should be careful.

OK found it:

http://www.amazon.com/Birchwood-Cas...y black&qid=1465347792&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1#Ask

You probably should read up on it as I have never used it but read somewhere other people had used it with success. Their is a gloss version and a flat version.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

thedius said:


> Pulled the trigger on this one, not that I wanted to, it was mostly on reflex :-(
> 
> View attachment 8361634
> 
> ...


Keep us updated - last time I got a cancel letter - model is OOS


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

taike said:


> Sharpie


Thought about sharpie, but wondered if there might be a more elegant solution.



kl884347 said:


> I've tried Sharpie before but it rubbed right off. There is something that is used for guns that I'll have to find the link. Not sure if there will be a chemical reaction with the existing black stuff though so you should be careful.
> 
> OK found it:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Might give this a shot. Just trying to decide between the flat or glossy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

$50usd shipping to Australia for a $149 watch kinda kills this deal for me, but thanks dumberdrummer for posting this deal anyway! Gave my morning abit of excitement in choosing which colour tritium diver I wanted (it was a close call between the pink markings and the orange, but orange won), till I saw shipping.

Nevertheless, a great deal for US based guys!

We always get screwed down under.


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Dangnabbit, watches are just like heroin to me. 

I go months without buying, without a 'taste'----then, the nice, hand winding, sapphire crystal Tisell 157 @ $145.00 that's been creeping in the back of my head finally bites, and I buy, thinking "I don't have a dress watch with Roman numerals on a black leather band---kinda tired of the old Rolex OPDJ & jublilee bracelet." 

Same day, I see a great deal on a Victorinox Maverick I've fancied for a while. Having already fallen off the wagon, I think: "It matches my Swiss Army knives, and besides, our electric bill's NEVER been as low as it's been the last three months, my wife's not flying back to Asia this year---so why not??" Ordered last night, Gemnation says Fedex will have it to me Thursday. 

So you'd think I'd be happy--satiated, but noooo....Then, the miltary Timex watch deal comes along and I'm already punch drunk. Of course, I don't have a military wristwatch with a white dial that lights up (makes a swell target, no?) and besides, if I can cut the Apple watch off my older son's wrist, he can have it for when he goes camping...

I'm gonna go broke saving money!!! Hopefully my internet will be down until after the 4th of July!!!


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been waiting for Deep Blue to have a blue dial/bezel watch at a lower price, I really like their Master 1000 and can't afford to miss it at 150 bucks.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

kl884347 said:


> I've tried Sharpie before but it rubbed right off. There is something that is used for guns that I'll have to find the link. Not sure if there will be a chemical reaction with the existing black stuff though so you should be careful.
> 
> OK found it:
> 
> ...


For about $5.00, high grade black gel nail polish, applied with a very sharp toothpick. My wife would never wear black, but that gel stuff, once it dries, is so hard to remove that you basically have to go back to the salon to get it off, as over the counter polish remover, acetone really doesn't do it right. Suprised me.

I wouldn't reblue my old, German Sig Sauer P220 using the stuff, but a spot here or there wouldn't hurt....


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

nello said:


> Curious about the Lume. Is it typical weak vsa?





WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't recall it, which probably means it wasn't great.


Thought the lume is great to at least se in the dark


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> It's not a chronograph. It is the Invicta 2876, the blue-dialed version of the Invicta 2875 day date that I own. My now-wife bought it for me nine years ago -- and it is the first watch I ever owned. One of Invicta's more-refined watches, a legacy of the days before it went all Euro-trash. The bracelet is nicely-made with solid bracelet. The 38mm dial makes the watch a nice all-around watch; you can wear it as a dress watch or a business daily watch.
> 
> One of the nicest things about the 2875/2876 is that it has an independently-set 24 hour subdial. Essentially, it can work as a quick and dirty GMT. For the price (which is 75 percent lower than it was in 2007), it's a fine watch.
> View attachment 8366722
> ...


NICE! I like yours a whole lot better than the blue dial version... If they were the same price I'd have ordered one based on you pics!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Thought the lume is great to at least se in the dark
> 
> View attachment 8367202


Kind of 'meh' really, but compared to my wits, it's actually quite bright!

I'll know for sure how bright they are as of late when my own VSA Maverick gets here Thursday. Until then, my Deep Blue's lume is leading the way down the shining path.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> $50usd shipping to Australia for a $149 watch kinda kills this deal for me, but thanks dumberdrummer for posting this deal anyway! Gave my morning abit of excitement in choosing which colour tritium diver I wanted (it was a close call between the pink markings and the orange, but orange won), till I saw shipping.
> 
> Nevertheless, a great deal for US based guys!
> 
> ...


Just use a re shipping service like Ausposts' shopmate service. $28 AUD shipping from the US.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haven't checked their actual website. But Upscale Time's eBay account, clearinghousesales, has the Fortis Automatic Flieger Chronograph for $849.99.

Beautiful watch. $1,295 on sale at Jomashop, and $1,554 at Amazon.

Fortis Flieger Chronograph Limited Edition Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 597 20 71 L 01 | eBay


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Maranez 20% off again Jun 9 and 10.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

JacksonExports said:


> Anyone know what "cyber shipping" is on the DB website?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


They just email you a PDF of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> Chromexcel Horween straps at 15$ is way too good of an offer to resist...Thanks


+1


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Haven't checked their actual website. But Upscale Time's eBay account, clearinghousesales, has the Fortis Automatic Flieger Chronograph for $849.99.
> 
> Beautiful watch. $1,295 on sale at Jomashop, and $1,554 at Amazon.
> 
> ...


$5 cheaper directly from their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> They just email you a PDF of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I exhaled sharply out of my nose.

Well done sir.

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

simonf7 said:


> Just use a re shipping service like Ausposts' shopmate service. $28 AUD shipping from the US.


Looks like it won't work based on this text written on top of the checkout page:

"DEEP BLUE WATCHES DOES NOT ACCEPT DIFFERENT BILL TO AND SHIP TO FOR CREDIT CARDS SALES. 
ORDERS WILL BE SHIPPED ONLY TO THE BILLING ADDRESS."

I think I just saved 200$ by reading the disclaimer! 

S.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^^ Why? I just made a payment using my Paypal and I'm not shipping to my billing address. The status is still pending though. If it goes through I'll have another poor mans Oris coming my way to help temparily scratch the Oris itch, ughs..... need to sell more watches to fund this........










Too bad the Sun Burst Blue models are all gone, but it should go nicely with this, I just hope the lume will be much better


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^^ Why? I just made a payment using my Paypal and I'm not shipping to my billing address. The status is still pending though. If it goes through I'll have another poor mans Oris coming my way to help temparily scratch the Oris itch, ughs..... need to sell more watches to fund this........
> 
> Too bad the Sun Burst Blue models are all gone, but it should go nicely with this, I just hope the lume will be much better


Hope it works....it says credit card billing and actual address must be the same but they don't talk about paypal. However, the paypal rules as a seller is to ship to the address linked to the paypal account to have some protection against chargebacks. Maybe by shipping to a forwarding service you are actually releasing DB of any responsibilities in case the packages gets lost somewhere.

S.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, I've bought 3 DB watches over the last year and they all got shipped to a forwarding agency in the US without any issues at all (I paid with Paypal).


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Keep us updated - last time I got a cancel letter - model is OOS


Unfortunately (?) I got a confirmation from bluefly that the order has been shipped. I was kind of hoping it would get cancelled as the remorse over my frantic watch buying is even worse in the morning (kind of like a hangover after a night of watchcohol filled joy...)

But hey! If you are still interested I'd be happy to forward it to Russia


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I might be overreacting here but no one can deny that this robotic customer conduction in on the trend nowadays... We should have a more serious stand against this, that is if we truly consider ourselves men of *a true hobby*.


Let there be no doubt, yes, you are definitely over-reacting


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Haven't checked their actual website. But Upscale Time's eBay account, clearinghousesales, has the Fortis Automatic Flieger Chronograph for $849.99.
> 
> Beautiful watch. $1,295 on sale at Jomashop, and $1,554 at Amazon.
> 
> ...


I have one of these from UT's last sale. I agree with your assessment of it!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> Update: The display model Citizen AT4008-51E from Jacob Time that I ordered on Saturday night arrived today.
> 
> I had hoped I would be fortunate enough to receive a flawless display model, but that was not the case. The watch is in good, but not great condition cosmetically mostly due. It appears to be fully functional, *but I can't seem to get a signal in my house.* I've read other people having trouble with this, so I won't chalk it up to a problem with the watch yet and will first bring it into the city with me tomorrow and see if it gets better reception...


Are you having trouble getting a sync overnight or by manual input? In Texas, Spain & California, mine would almost never sync on manual but worked OK overnight. Interestingly, it got better reception inside a refrigerator sized safe - makes me wonder if the safe acts like an antenna. Be sure to point the 6 o'clock towards the radio source (Denver or Germany) and put it near a window at night. You'll really only need one sync a month to be within 1 second always. If you don't get a signal, the next evening, point it 90 degrees either way and try again. Sometimes I got better reception from a window that wasn't facing towards Colorado - I'm thinking some atmospheric bounce or the radio waves bouncing off a mountain or building. Here is a pretty exhaustive thread about this watch in its Titanium form, might provide some insight for you: *Citizen AT4010-50E Review*


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

Does anyone know US online retailer that ships at a reasonable price to Europe? Ashford asks 60$, which is unacceptable for me.

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

wittyphrase said:


> Update: The display model Citizen AT4008-51E from Jacob Time that I ordered on Saturday night arrived today.
> 
> I had hoped I would be fortunate enough to receive a flawless display model, but that was not the case. The watch is in good, but not great condition cosmetically mostly due. It appears to be fully functional, but I can't seem to get a signal in my house. I've read other people having trouble with this, so I won't chalk it up to a problem with the watch yet and will first bring it into the city with me tomorrow and see if it gets better reception.


I have found that having the antenna pointed in the right direction actually makes a difference. I have both Citizen and Casio watches with WWV radio sync, and if their antenna are not facing West (the direction of Colorado for me) they will not receive the signal. The antenna for Citizen is at the 12 position, the antenna for Casio is at the 9. Hope this helps......


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Keyzard said:


> I have found that having the antenna pointed in the right direction actually makes a difference. I have both Citizen and Casio watches with WWV radio sync, and if their antenna are not facing West (the direction of Colorado for me) they will not receive the signal. The antenna for Citizen is at the 12 position, the antenna for Casio is at the 9. Hope this helps......


The antenna for Citizen is at the *6 o'clock* position.


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it just me or do massdrop mainly do seiko watchs as their main brand for sale. There are many other brands out there...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has a lightning deal coming up at 4:15 pm The description is for a Alexander Heroic yellow gold Bracelet watch. 

The photo and the link brings you to a - Grovana Traditional Men's Black Dial Quartz Chronograph Watch 1728.9537.

I wonder which one you would actually receive should you place an order ???


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

amazon.co.uk doing a deal on *Samsung Gear S2 Smartwatch - Dark Gray
*Price £189.98

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B017JOF6EO/?tag=pcmagdailydeals-21


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

bobyn said:


> Does anyone know US online retailer that ships at a reasonable price to Europe? Ashford asks 60$, which is unacceptable for me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


you could try to using a forwarding service like myus.com ,but you will then get hit with NY Sales Tax with Ashford.
I use a similar service to get watches out to Dubai.

Don't forget to use a rebate site like MrRebates to bring the price down further.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Cathalibm said:


> Is it just me or do massdrop mainly do seiko watchs as their main brand for sale. There are many other brands out there...


I'm on the fence about massdrop. I saved about $30 on a Citizen but I have to wait a month for it to ship!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Cathalibm said:


> Is it just me or do massdrop mainly do seiko watchs as their main brand for sale. There are many other brands out there...


I would assume that someone at massdrop has a good relationship with a Seiko distributor.

There's plenty of other watches you can vote for or suggest they do a deal on.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> The antenna for Citizen is at the *6 o'clock* position.
> 
> View attachment 8369778


Oops.....thanks.....I stand corrected. Never post pre-coffee......

Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Feels like the 2nd gen Seiko Monsters are getting harder to find / more expensive, but I found a couple on eBay this morning around the ~$200 USD mark when most I see are closer to $300 nowadays. Both come w/OEM bracelets.

Seiko Orange Monster SRP309: Seiko Automatic Divers Watch SRP301K1 SRP309K1 SRP364J1 SRP609K1 | eBay (select SRP309K1 from the drop down box)








Seiko Monster black dial SRP307: Seiko Monster Automatic Divers SRP307K1 SRP307K SRP307 Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tutima DI 300 Titanium Diver $949

@ Watchmann
https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=Tutima629-16










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Durkano said:


> I have been waiting for Deep Blue to have a blue dial/bezel watch at a lower price, I really like their Master 1000 and can't afford to miss it at 150 bucks.


I'm torn between the 1K Sun Diver and the Daynight model with Tritium... Desk diving won't really allow me to truly appreciate the 1Ks water resistance whereas Tritium on the other hand...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UTS Professional 1000M V1 $1495

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=UTS100MV1










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> Are you having trouble getting a sync overnight or by manual input? In Texas, Spain & California, mine would almost never sync on manual but worked OK overnight. Interestingly, it got better reception inside a refrigerator sized safe - makes me wonder if the safe acts like an antenna. Be sure to point the 6 o'clock towards the radio source (Denver or Germany) and put it near a window at night. You'll really only need one sync a month to be within 1 second always. If you don't get a signal, the next evening, point it 90 degrees either way and try again. Sometimes I got better reception from a window that wasn't facing towards Colorado - I'm thinking some atmospheric bounce or the radio waves bouncing off a mountain or building. Here is a pretty exhaustive thread about this watch in its Titanium form, might provide some insight for you: *Citizen AT4010-50E Review*


The watch is keeping accurate time so I'm assuming the radio is working and syncing overnight, but when I check the signal per the instructions it's showing nothing and won't catch a signal via manual synch.

In any case I don't want to derail the thread more than I have with this - I'll figure it out! Thanks for the help guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Let there be no doubt, yes, you are definitely over-reacting


Was ~20hrs awake when I wrote it, lol. But the idea still stands. The robotic customer service is not befitting the watch-business... Buying a watch is not like buying any other generic object.. It's supposed to be an experience in my opinion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Was ~20hrs awake when I wrote it, lol. But the idea still stands. The robotic customer service is not befitting the watch-business... Buying a watch is not like buying any other generic object.. It's supposed to be an experience in my opinion.


Authorized Dealer?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk drop on Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nighthawk-watch - $169.99 after 4 people opt in. Otherwise starts at $179.99. +$20 for US market 52e or +$25 for Asian/European market 59e stainless steel versions.

Differences: "The BJ7010-59E is the Asian/European version of the nighthawk which I like a bit better than the US version because of the subtle differences in the dial and the raised caseback (US version is etched)" as noted in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f305/citizen-eco-drive-promaster-nighthawk-pilot-bj7010-59e-280934.html


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Authorized Dealer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


You're missing the point. Online merchants should be as welcoming and respecting as an AD shop, but some merchants take the easy way out and act robotic when they are obliged to compensate for a mistake. It's becoming more common lately.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm trying to resist the Deep Blue deal as 15mm is much thicker than I typically wear. Do they really feel that thick on the wrist?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Was ~20hrs awake when I wrote it, lol. But the idea still stands. The robotic customer service is not befitting the watch-business... Buying a watch is not like buying any other generic object.. It's supposed to be an experience in my opinion.


To some degree it's the price we pay when we go gray market.

My wife and I frequently fly Spirit Airlines, because Detroit is one of their hubs and a couple of our regular destinations are nonstop routes for them -- and they are most often very much less expensive than the other airlines. But their service, in almost all aspects, is not-good to downright terrible.

Almost every flight, we vow never to use them again. And we always do, acknowledging to get better often costs quite a bit more.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Duplicate (Apologies)


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

norsairius said:


> Feels like the 2nd gen Seiko Monsters are getting harder to find / more expensive, but I found a couple on eBay this morning around the ~$200 USD mark when most I see are closer to $300 nowadays. Both come w/OEM bracelets.
> 
> Seiko Orange Monster SRP309: Seiko Automatic Divers Watch SRP301K1 SRP309K1 SRP364J1 SRP609K1 | eBay (select SRP309K1 from the drop down box)
> View attachment 8370562
> ...


(Apologies for posting screw up.)
Thanks for the alert. Anyone with a knee jerk reaction regarding whether I should pull the trigger on the OM for $198, or take advantage of one of the current Deep Blue deals?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Word.



WorthTheWrist said:


> To some degree it's the price we pay when we go gray market.
> 
> My wife and I frequently fly Spirit Airlines, because Detroit is one of their hubs and a couple of our regular destinations are nonstop routes for them -- and they are most often very much less expensive than the other airlines. But their service, in almost all aspects, is not-good to downright terrible.
> 
> Almost every flight, we vow never to use them again. And we always do, acknowledging to get better often costs quite a bit more.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> The antenna for Citizen is at the *6 o'clock* position]


It varies by model. The antenna on my Blue Angels model (AT8020-03L) is at 9 o'clock.










I have also found that reception is better at night. I guess it depends upon atmospheric conditions. My watch sits in a watch box in the same spot every night -- sometimes it sync, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Looks like it won't work based on this text written on top of the checkout page:
> 
> "DEEP BLUE WATCHES DOES NOT ACCEPT DIFFERENT BILL TO AND SHIP TO FOR CREDIT CARDS SALES.
> ORDERS WILL BE SHIPPED ONLY TO THE BILLING ADDRESS."
> ...





smille76 said:


> Hope it works....it says credit card billing and actual address must be the same but they don't talk about paypal. However, the paypal rules as a seller is to ship to the address linked to the paypal account to have some protection against chargebacks. Maybe by shipping to a forwarding service you are actually releasing DB of any responsibilities in case the packages gets lost somewhere.
> 
> S.


And there goes your $200!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> To some degree it's the price we pay when we go gray market. .


Yes exactly what wtw said. The old saying of you get what you pay for is really true. the last authorized dealer I went to offered me drinks, lightly cleaned off my current watch, 
There's an attractive saleswoman who told me how great the watch looked on my wrist, and they would even expedite all warranty issues themselves.

If we as a consumer are expecting to buy an experience and they as a retailer are expecting to sell a commodity there's an obvious disconnect. That's where the authorized dealers come in because they definitely are selling the experience and image as well as the watch itself.

All that being said I didn't buy a watch that day at the AD but have bought from grey market dealers several times since.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

mugwump867 said:


> I'm trying to resist the Deep Blue deal as 15mm is much thicker than I typically wear. Do they really feel that thick on the wrist?


Generally yes, pretty seriously chunky, but it varies by model. My Sea Ram feels every bit as thick as its thickness (ditto the Juggernaut I had briefly) but my ProTac is 14mm and wears thinner because of the more rounded case design.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

taike said:


> Maranez 20% off again Jun 9 and 10.


I've been anxiously awaiting another 20% Maranez sale. I am specifically after their Rawai 45mm brass diver with brown face. They only had one left in stock, so I was really ready to jump on this deal. Maranez is in Hong Kong, right? That's across the international date line, so it's the evening of the 8th right now, sale starts the 9th. I figure they probably updated their computer systems before leaving for vacation - so I checked this morning and sure enough got the one watch I wanted at the discounted price... so the sale is indeed active now, not tomorrow.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes exactly what wtw said. The old saying of you get what you pay for is really true. the last authorized dealer I went to offered me drinks, lightly cleaned off my current watch, There's an attractive saleswoman who told me how great the watch looked on my wrist, and they would even expedite all warranty issues themselves. If we as a consumer are expecting to buy an experience and they as a retailer are expecting to sell a commodity there's an obvious disconnect. That's where the authorized dealers come in because they definitely are selling the experience and image as well as the watch itself. All that being said I didn't buy a watch that day at the AD but have bought from grey market dealers several times since. Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 You and WTW both have valid points, but you're forgetting that treating customers respectfully and compensating for mistakes are not such expensive traits or qualities. These are basic courtesies and should not be paid for with extra money.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

paper cup said:


> (Apologies for posting screw up.)
> Thanks for the alert. Anyone with a knee jerk reaction regarding whether I should pull the trigger on the OM for $198, or take advantage of one of the current Deep Blue deals?


OM. I've owned both a Deep Blue and 2 Monsters. The DB's are nice, but the Monster is the one I keep coming back to.
My 2¢.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Citizen Nighthawk drop on Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nighthawk-watch - $169.99 after 4 people opt in. Otherwise starts at $179.99. +$20 for US market 52e or +$25 for Asian/European market 59e stainless steel versions.
> 
> Differences: "The BJ7010-59E is the Asian/European version of the nighthawk which I like a bit better than the US version because of the subtle differences in the dial and the raised caseback (US version is etched)" as noted in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f305/citizen-eco-drive-promaster-nighthawk-pilot-bj7010-59e-280934.html
> View attachment 8371082


The struggle is real. I've been 'needing' a Nighthawk for some time now to use as a deployment beater while I'm on the boat, but I've been trying to hold out for a 7010-16F with the glorious white chapter ring. Buuut $195 for the European version with the sweet caseback isn't too shabby.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

P415B said:


> OM. I've owned both a Deep Blue and 2 Monsters. The DB's are nice, but the Monster is the one I keep coming back to.
> My 2¢.


Cheers...let me get my wallet.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry S said:


> It varies by model. The antenna on my Blue Angels model (AT8020-03L) is at 9 o'clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better at night between 2 a.m. and 5 a.m., but you can get the signal well into 8 a.m. After that, it can be a dead zone. The good thing is that the watches don't lose much in time when it doesn't sync (won't even lose a second a day). So by 2 a.m., you can easily sync again.

Speaking of radio-controlled watches, here's my World Perpetual A-T.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My wife and I frequently fly Spirit Airlines, because Detroit is one of their hubs and a couple of our regular destinations are nonstop routes for them -- and they are most often very much less expensive than the other airlines. But their service, in almost all aspects, is not-good to downright terrible.
> 
> Almost every flight, we vow never to use them again. And we always do, acknowledging to get better often costs quite a bit more.


Same for Southwest where I live though they have gotten better in that they haven't stranded us for over 10 hours in the few times we've flown since they did it the first time.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Speaking of radio-controlled watches, here's my World Perpetual A-T.
> View attachment 8372738


What's the model number for that one? I have a similar one but like the cleaner dial and bezel on yours.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

P415B said:


> OM. I've owned both a Deep Blue and 2 Monsters. The DB's are nice, but the Monster is the one I keep coming back to.
> My 2¢.


Which Deep Blue(s) do/did you have? I have a Sun Diver III white face black bezel that I absolutely love. The Monsters have always captured my interest but I'm not immediately attracted to the dial. Were you when you first saw it? (So I can calibrate your initial opinion with my own) What about it makes you favor it over Deep Blue?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Props to The Watchery for making a price correction on my order. I ordered from one page on their site and then realized that it was cheaper on a different page. They credited me the difference without any hassle.

The only issue I've had with them was an inventory mistake, but that order wasn't that important anyway.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> What's the model number for that one? I have a similar one but like the cleaner dial and bezel on yours.


The model number is CB0010-53L. Plenty are on sale second-hand at eBay. It is a handsome watch.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

boze said:


> Generally yes, pretty seriously chunky, but it varies by model. My Sea Ram feels every bit as thick as its thickness (ditto the Juggernaut I had briefly) but my ProTac is 14mm and wears thinner because of the more rounded case design.


While they might be a bit thick, not only is that pretty common with dive watches, but part of it with the Deep Blues is that they often have a 'bubble back' case back. That lifts a good bit of the watch off your wrist, letting air flow. On a really hot, humid summer day, I find that feature great.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Citizen Nighthawk drop on Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/citizen-nighthawk-watch - $169.99 after 4 people opt in. Otherwise starts at $179.99. +$20 for US market 52e or +$25 for Asian/European market 59e stainless steel versions.
> 
> Differences: "The BJ7010-59E is the Asian/European version of the nighthawk which I like a bit better than the US version because of the subtle differences in the dial and the raised caseback (US version is etched)" as noted in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f305/citizen-eco-drive-promaster-nighthawk-pilot-bj7010-59e-280934.html
> View attachment 8371082


Nice, butI need something that's a bit more visually complex.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

And judging by the picture, if you aren't within sight of the Eiffel Tower, you'll never sync


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

agrberg said:


> Which Deep Blue(s) do/did you have? I have a Sun Diver III white face black bezel that I absolutely love. The Monsters have always captured my interest but I'm not immediately attracted to the dial. Were you when you first saw it? (So I can calibrate your initial opinion with my own) What about it makes you favor it over Deep Blue?


I've owned and flipped various DB's and Monsters over the years.
Here are a few.
DB's : DB65, Abyss 2 Orange, Abyss 2 Yellow, Ani/Digi (not pictured), Sea Ram (not pictured)




















Monsters : BM, Land Monster, LE Blue, OM's 1st & 2nd gen. (not pictured)




















It's been a few years since I've owned a DB, but back then I just felt that the watches were to BULKY and I have a 7.25" wrist. The Monsters fit just right on the wrist and switching back and forth between a NATO, Rubber, or bracelet was a breeze. Fit and finish on the DB's were fine, but my Monsters were workhorses (except for the LE Blue - she was a princess). I took my Monsters swimming, hiking, to work, you name it the Monster handled it. And the lume was awesome. The lume on the DB's Tritium tubes were okay, but I felt it started to diminish after a year or so.

Hope this helps.
-Pete


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Nice, butI need something that's a bit more visually complex.


You'll want the Navihawk then. It's super cool but busy.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Speaking of radio-controlled watches, here's my World Perpetual A-T.
> View attachment 8372738


Looks great with the new mesh! Unfortunately, It turned out to be incompatible with my Blue Angels model. It must be the hole placement for the curved strap pins. That's probably the only difference between the strap and bracelet versions.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Doh! I guess I'll email them and see if I can cancel and reorder.
> 
> I've been wanting one of these for a long while and was waiting g for this kind of deal.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Update:

I emailed klepsoo yesterday about the coupon codes. I quickly got a reply today saying that they will honor the lowest price on the purchase.

Granted, it will take 15-20 for shipping and probably a little longer to receive the watch but is worth it IMO with that kind of customer service.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Feels like the 2nd gen Seiko Monsters are getting harder to find / more expensive, but I found a couple on eBay this morning around the ~$200 USD mark when most I see are closer to $300 nowadays. Both come w/OEM bracelets.
> 
> Seiko Orange Monster SRP309: Seiko Automatic Divers Watch SRP301K1 SRP309K1 SRP364J1 SRP609K1 | eBay (select SRP309K1 from the drop down box)
> View attachment 8370562
> ...


Skywatches, out of Singapore is out of the SRP307 right now, but has the SRP309. Both are, as is their usual everyday price, marked at $185.00, with free shipping, no tax, on metal bracelet, or rubber is also available. Some may beg to differ, but they've told me they feel the 'J' (Japan) designated Seiko models in this line are little, if any different, aside from being more expensive. Takes a couple weeks for their watches to arrive to USA, sometimes less time, but they're pretty good to deal with, answering questions before and after the sale, etc. Good for USA customers, but especially good for Aussies, as Oz is geographically closer to Singapore and they don't get gouged as much price wise as they do from other overseas retailers.

You might want to look at their Seiko SNZH57, it's is sort of a forum favorite for relatively inexpensive watches, although they just have the 'J ' model at $151.55 in stock now, versus the non 'J' model at $125.00 that I'd recommend. It's been as low as $105.00, but it's been a while and the Japanese Yen currency has been getting stronger lately. That watch is similar in look to the famous Blancpain "Fifty Fathoms" model, but for maybe $20.000 less.....

You're probably gonna either like me or hate me for telling you all this!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

World of Watches has a 35% off coupon code going for for Swiss Legend, 'SWISSLEGEND35.' And Giving Assistant recognizes the coupon, and offers 15% rebates on Swiss Legend.

That puts their Abyssos automatic dive watches (Swiss STP1-11 movement, 1000m water resistance) at *$276.24* after coupon and rebate. Blue and black dials. Comes with a one-watch winder, too.

Are they worth that? Is that a deal, quality-wise? I have no idea. But I get a feeling that those same watches/specs with a different brand name on the dial would have a lot more interest at that price.

Abyssos Auto SS Blue Dial SS w/Winder | World of Watches
Abyssos Auto SS Black Dial SS w/Winder | World of Watches















It also puts their Neptune quartz diver models at $66.39 -- one model at $49.72. I've always been intrigued by the look, though worried about the quality and the behemoth size, even for my almost 8-inch wrist.

Oh, and WoW also has their 20% coupon code for other watches today, 'WATCHWED'


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's having a sale on Victorinox Swiss Army. This *Maverick dual-time* is now down to *$138.57* with Be Frugal rebate. I owned this, and it is an insane amount of watch for that price.
> 
> Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time Mens Watch Model: 241441
> 
> View attachment 8350370


Drats, this thread finally got me! I picked up the dual-time and the red/silver chrono. Just could not pass them up at those sale prices. These will be my first Victorinox watches.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> These are basic courtesies and should not be paid for with extra money.


Very true. I live in Texas where this type of basic courtesy is more present than other places i have visited, but i can see the decline of it in the past 20 years as well. Hope your situation gets worked out amicably.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

MV-22 said:


> The struggle is real. I've been 'needing' a Nighthawk for some time now to use as a deployment beater while I'm on the boat, but I've been trying to hold out for a 7010-16F with the glorious white chapter ring. Buuut $195 for the European version with the sweet caseback isn't too shabby.


I know a guy who is a deckhand on cargo ships who swears by his Nighthawk. He was explaining all the different ways he regularly uses the slide rule bezel and my mind seized up. I did not have the heart to interrupt to tell him I did not know how slide rules work. I did remember hearing him say he needed a head-mounted flashlight or put a flashlight in his mouth to operate the bezel at night. Anyway, it is a nice watch as many can attest to and even better if you utilize its many functions.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> I've been anxiously awaiting another 20% Maranez sale. I am specifically after their Rawai 45mm brass diver with brown face. They only had one left in stock, so I was really ready to jump on this deal. Maranez is in Hong Kong, right? That's across the international date line, so it's the evening of the 8th right now, sale starts the 9th. I figure they probably updated their computer systems before leaving for vacation - so I checked this morning and sure enough got the one watch I wanted at the discounted price... so the sale is indeed active now, not tomorrow.


How is brass vs. Bronze? Will the brass develop a nice patina as well?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

left the pics in the original post for space



P415B said:


> It's been a few years since I've owned a DB, but back then I just felt that the watches were to BULKY and I have a 7.25" wrist. The Monsters fit just right on the wrist and switching back and forth between a NATO, Rubber, or bracelet was a breeze. Fit and finish on the DB's were fine, but my Monsters were workhorses (except for the LE Blue - she was a princess). I took my Monsters swimming, hiking, to work, you name it the Monster handled it. And the lume was awesome. The lume on the DB's Tritium tubes were okay, but I felt it started to diminish after a year or so.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> -Pete


Thanks Pete it does. I think I'd need to see the current gen Monster in person to figure it out. Are they usually in any common stores I might find around the mall?

The LE Blue is incredible and I find it much more aesthetically appealing than the others. I also greatly prefer diver bezels to have the 10s marked over the 15s.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

P415B said:


> I've owned and flipped various DB's and Monsters over the years.
> Here are a few.
> DB's : DB65, Abyss 2 Orange, Abyss 2 Yellow, Ani/Digi (not pictured), Sea Ram (not pictured)
> 
> ...


I'll post the flip side of this. I also have a 7.25" wrist and I've always felt the Monster was a little small for me, which led to selling it. I've always felt like 44mm is the perfect size, though I have a few watches that are larger than this. I also own the Daynight 65 pictured in Pete's post and I LOVE the size. It's such a fantastic watch and with 65 tubes of tritium it glows like a torch in the middle of the night. It's far better than any lume IMO. I can actually turn my wrist and shine the tritium light on my wife's face and make her out clear as day when we're in bed. lol Personally I haven't witnessed any diminished glow from the tritium tubes. I also have a Sea Ram Chrono and I just ordered two DB's off the sale and I'm really looking forward to getting them. I'll probably never own another monster but I'll go back to DB time and time again for the build quality and especially the tritium.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Props to The Watchery for making a price correction on my order. I ordered from one page on their site and then realized that it was cheaper on a different page. They credited me the difference without any hassle.
> 
> The only issue I've had with them was an inventory mistake, but that order wasn't that important anyway.


I've done that before too and they handle it pretty quickly.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

achernob said:


> How is brass vs. Bronze? Will the brass develop a nice patina as well?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Bronze will achieve a richer, more brownish patina than brass, similar to leather. Check on google images or here for numerous images.

Both are good, but bronze is the more desirable material IMO.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I know a guy who is a deckhand on cargo ships who swears by his Nighthawk. He was explaining all the different ways he regularly uses the slide rule bezel and my mind seized up. I did not have the heart to interrupt to tell him I did not know how slide rules work. I did remember hearing him say he needed a head-mounted flashlight or put a flashlight in his mouth to operate the bezel at night. Anyway, it is a nice watch as many can attest to and even better if you utilize its many functions.


Nice! On a cargo ship he'd also get value out of the GMT function, as they'd be switching time zones fairly regularly.

Back in flight school we were fully trained on how to use the 'whiz-wheel' aka the slide-rule-bezel. So it's a neat complication, but at the end of the day, the taxpayers were good enough to give me a plane with a computer that calculates that stuff with a few keystrokes, rather than me trying to remember to twirl rotating wheels in the right direction.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> World of Watches has a 35% off coupon code going for for Swiss Legend, 'SWISSLEGEND35.' And Giving Assistant recognizes the coupon, and offers 15% rebates on Swiss Legend.
> 
> That puts their Abyssos automatic dive watches (Swiss STP1-11 movement, 1000m water resistance) at *$276.24* after coupon and rebate. Blue and black dials. Comes with a one-watch winder, too.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a SL Commander Titanium with a ETA2824 that was sold for 79$ last black friday in November 2015.

The watch is okay in quality, but nothing special. I keep it only for the ETA movement if I need a spare at one point. It was worth 79$ IMO and not the ridiculous price they were selling it every day.

At 275$, you can do way better with your money. A Borealis Sea Dragon is like 299$ and comes with a Miyota 9015 and you get a better watch and something you can resell in the future.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot Buster. :roll::-d

I found one at another TJ-Maxx for the $90. The difference in watch inventory between the two stores is like night and day.









I know the dial is busy. For me, that fact that it has an alarm and* is not *an Ana-Digi, is a big plus. btw, I have weaker alarm tone and volume on some of my solar Casio G-Shock watches. So this alarm is just fine.



buster71 said:


> Seiko SSC293 for ninety bones. I'm starting to love TJ Maxx.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Cool looking watch for the price

Hamilton Jazzmaster H42615753 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay red (ETA, not the new in-house movement) on leather for $2295 at Jomashop
Tudor Heritage Black Bay Black Leather Men's Watch 79220R-BKLS - Tudor - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.ashford.com/us/H77525553...+-+Hamilton+H77525553+for+$588&PubCID=2393550

Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC

$588 with code AFFNAVY588


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And the black dial version of the Khaki Aviation -- a favorite around here -- is back at $288 with AFFKHAKI288

http://www.ashford.com/us/H76565835...+-+Hamilton+H76565835+for+$288&PubCID=2393550










Both qualify for 6% Befrugal rebate.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Amazon UK currently have the Casio AWG-M100 for £69.99, both the blue bezel/neg display version and the silver bezel/positive display. Solar atomic ana-digi, it's a helluva lot of watch for the money. If I hadn't already bought four pieces in the last fortnight I'd be hitting "checkout" right now... ngggg... so tempted...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

Oh gawd why did I look at it on Watch-Tanaka??






Ughh I bought one.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

I went looking or that and came out with this SSC279. May take it back or offer it up here for what i paid for it if I have buyers remorse tomorrow. Leaving thew tags on it for now. It wasn't on my want list but it felt criminal to not grab it for 130.



Rocat said:


> Thanks a lot Buster. :roll::-d
> 
> I found one at another TJ-Maxx for the $90. The difference in watch inventory between the two stores is like night and day.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice deal at Jomashop right now on the Raymond Weil Maestro, model 2846-STC-002. $599 with coupon code 'DADRW200'

The next-best price I see is $770.

Not sure what a "RW 4800" movement is; I'd guess an ETA with a Dubois Depraz module.

Raymond Weil Maestro Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch 2846-STC-002 - Maestro - Raymond Weil - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I forgot to report, I went to a couple of Detroit-area TJ Maxx stores yesterday (for those in the area, the one in the Fairlane Mall and another in Dearborn Heights).

The best I could find was this one at Fairlane: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster JW011-55E, $199.99.

Looks like the next-best price on the Web is $300. Not quite dazzling enough of a deal to pull the trigger.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mannal said:


> My local TJ Maxx had a $79 SNKN02 that I passed on. They should be getting another truck-load of stuff this week.
> 
> View attachment 8354946


Yeah, I saw one of the stainless steel versions at that price at the local TJ Maxx.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mleok said:


> Yeah, I saw one of the stainless steel versions at that price at the local TJ Maxx.


Those pieces show up on Amazon for similar prices from time to time

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This AVI-8 auto was $240 on Amazon a few months ago.

$123.88 today.

http://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-4038...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_33&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

A good deal if you're not put off by its 48mm case. Nice dial detail with a propeller shaped 24-hour hand. (Would have been cooler if it was a small seconds.)


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

boze said:


> Generally yes, pretty seriously chunky, but it varies by model. My Sea Ram feels every bit as thick as its thickness (ditto the Juggernaut I had briefly) but my ProTac is 14mm and wears thinner because of the more rounded case design.


Thanks, I guess I'll go with my initial reaction and sit this one out.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

It looks like this is no longer available.



Barry S said:


> And the black dial version of the Khaki Aviation -- a favorite around here -- is back at $288 with AFFKHAKI288
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565835 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

pook187 said:


> It looks like this is no longer available.


Still showing "In stock" and accepts the code in cart.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Hughes. said:


> Amazon UK currently have the Casio AWG-M100 for £69.99, both the blue bezel/neg display version and the silver bezel/positive display. Solar atomic ana-digi, it's a helluva lot of watch for the money. If I hadn't already bought four pieces in the last fortnight I'd be hitting "checkout" right now... ngggg... so tempted...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> ...











Adding photos from "difficult" websites


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

The TJMaxx I went to last night had a few decent pieces (including a Movado chrono for $599!), but then I went to the Nordstrom Rack next door and found this:









I don't normally go for fashion watches, but I certainly couldn't pass up that deal!
They also had a bunch of those ani-digi G-Shocks for about $70-80 in some really weird colors.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Mm man I must be doing something wrong. I put in the code and it stays at $477.



Barry S said:


> Still showing "In stock" and accepts the code in cart.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Hughes. said:


> Amazon UK currently have the Casio AWG-M100 for £69.99, both the blue bezel/neg display version and the silver bezel/positive display. Solar atomic ana-digi, it's a helluva lot of watch for the money. If I hadn't already bought four pieces in the last fortnight I'd be hitting "checkout" right now... ngggg... so tempted...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
> 
> ...


I almost pulled the trigger for the link bracelet version (AWG-M100BC-2AJF) the other day for $200 USD at another shop and now I am tempted again.
Amazon.com: CASIO G-shock Solar Powered AWG-M100BC-2AJF Multiband 6 (Japan Import): Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> The TJMaxx I went to last night had a few decent pieces (including a Movado chrono for $599!), but then I went to the Nordstrom Rack next door and found this:
> 
> View attachment 8377162
> 
> ...


I have that very watch, on a bracelet. I think I'm going to flip it, because I really need to keep consolidating and too much other good stuff is crowding out its wrist-time. But I love those recessed subdials.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

agrberg said:


> left the pics in the original post for space


Thank you


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Strange. I called them to confirm and thy told me the lowest they could go was $319.

Still a great deal but just FYI.



Barry S said:


> Still showing "In stock" and accepts the code in cart.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

pook187 said:


> Mm man I must be doing something wrong. I put in the code and it stays at $477.


Looks like there are two sizes -- the 42mm is $477. The one on sale is the 38mm with a price of $447 before the code.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565835.pid?so=6&nid=cpg_

If you get a "forbidden" page when you use the link, simply click in the url field and hit enter. Or copy and paste the link in a new window.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

pook187 said:


> Strange. I called them to confirm and thy told me the lowest they could go was $319.
> 
> Still a great deal but just FYI.


Yup, $319 for the 42mm is a great deal and consistent with the regular price difference between the two.

42mm: H76665835
38mm: H76565835


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This AVI-8 Flyboy is a lot of watch for $88.96. Nice textured dial, applied indices, and a Miyota 8215.

Mine is still going strong although I prefer it on this Hadley Roma canvas rather than the NATO.









http://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-4021...1&qid=1465423164&ref_=sr_1_1&s=apparel&sr=1-1


----------



## South of America (Oct 30, 2013)

The quartz version of the flyby is $45 . Only has one review on Amazon and it's not very good. Anyone have experience with the quartz version. Not sure how to post a link, I'm not sure I have enough posts. I will continue to try.

Sent from my SM-G900R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Yup, $319 for the 42mm is a great deal and consistent with the regular price difference between the two.
> 
> 42mm: H76665835
> 38mm: H76565835


It's a pretty good deal. I did get a 42mm cream-faced version on a bracelet for $280 from the Watchery in February, but that's not a huge difference.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey guys. Trying to help a friend pick up a TISSOT CLASSIC DREAM MEN'S QUARTZ WHITE DIAL WATCH WITH STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET
Item number T0334101101301









Best price I've found so far is Jomashop at $159. Anything better out there with coupon code applied? Thanks!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Best price I've found so far is Jomashop at $159. Anything better out there with coupon code applied? Thanks!


Code AD10 will take $10 off. Best I could find.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Code AD10 will take $10 off. Best I could find.


Thank you sir! I appreciate it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Hey guys. Trying to help a friend pick up a TISSOT CLASSIC DREAM MEN'S QUARTZ WHITE DIAL WATCH WITH STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET
> Item number T0334101101301
> 
> Best price I've found so far is Jomashop at $159. Anything better out there with coupon code applied? Thanks!


Seems like $159 plus the discount code is the cheapest price.. It's north of $165 in other places.


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

I like the way these look, but nearly all the AVI-8 reviews on amazon mention huge problems with quality control (detached seconds hands), have you had any issues?



Barry S said:


> This AVI-8 Flyboy is a lot of watch for $88.96. Nice textured dial, applied indices, and a Miyota 8215.
> 
> Mine is still going strong although I prefer it on this Hadley Roma canvas rather than the NATO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Durkano said:


> I like the way these look, but nearly all the AVI-8 reviews on amazon mention huge problems with quality control (detached seconds hands), have you had any issues?


Agree, they look great... the one review where he goes through the potential problems though...lol. Hands falling off seems to be a major problem with quality control, I would think! I passed


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Durkano said:


> I like the way these look, but nearly all the AVI-8 reviews on amazon mention huge problems with quality control (detached seconds hands), have you had any issues?


I have six AVI-8's and I've had no issues.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I think this is a good deal--- the Mondaine Stop2Go watch at amazon for $295

http://www.amazon.com/Mondaine-Unis...tch stop2go&qid=1465447514&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

http://www.princetonwatches.com/images/watches/A512.30358.16SBB.jpg


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Revenge time @ Jacob time: Those who got their Jacobtime Tissot order cancelled and received $20 voucher and itching to use it: Swiss Army infantry automatic for $189.15 ( 215-20-5.85 befrugal) or 208.55 without voucher but with befrugal! Even at $215 I think it is the lowest ever!
https://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Swiss-Army-Victorinox-Infantry-Mens-Watch-241566-p-34632.html









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Revenge time: Those who got their Jacobtime Tissot order cancelled and received $20 voucher and itching to use it: Swiss Army infantry automatic for $189.15 ( 215-20-5.85 befrugal) or 208.55 without voucher but with befrugal! Even at $215 I think it is the lowest ever!
> https://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Swiss-Army-Victorinox-Infantry-Mens-Watch-241566-p-34632.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And then Jacobtime can simply revenge you back by cancelling all your orders again on the Swiss Army infantry


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

thedius said:


> And then Jacobtime can simply revenge you back by cancelling all your orders again on the Swiss Army infantry


IT CAN BE!
But - if you call they will confirm price or will tell its a mistake. this will prevent from failure


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. Could anyone find a good deal for Seiko 5 SRP605? The best I could find is in Jomashop at 142$ but out of stock.

I want this watch but could only find out around $200 on eBay.

Sorry for no links and image, due to lack of post count.

Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

zenmsic said:


> Hi everyone. Could anyone find a good deal for Seiko 5 SRP605? The best I could find is in Jomashop at 142$ but out of stock.
> 
> I want this watch but could only find out around $200 on eBay.
> 
> ...




$173.00 from Creation watches Seiko steel bracelet, free shipping, no tax. http://www.creationwatches.com/prod...ch-8607.html?gclid=CMr6_OT3ms0CFYE2gQodR9UJtw

Also $178.00, no tax, free shipping from Skywatches, again on the Seiko steel bracelet. http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-automatic-watch-srp605j1-srp605j-srp605.htm

Seems to be sort of a hard to find watch about now, but that SRP605 is a lovely Seiko that I'm surprised I hadn't seen before! Definitely has some classic vibes in how it looks, yet doesn't look dated or retro. The Skywatch website indicates it has a 7s36 automatic movement, but several other sites indicate it has the newer hackable, windable 4r36 successor movement, so I'm inclined to think it has the newer movement. Amazing how many sites have differing info, Amazon especially has errors, so cross reference.

I think it's a 2014 model, not sure if they're still manufacturing them---Seiko just makes so many different models. Both the 7s36 and 4r36 are pretty good movements, I've never had issue, other than my 4r36's have tended to run 8-10 seconds off a day, and for some reason, always slow, while my7s36's have tended to be a wee bit fast. But for an automatic movement in this price range, that's still quite respectable.

I'd probably be salivating on this if I didn't already have a blue sunburst, dial with a blue shroud, & blue band Seiko SRP453--a 'baby tuna' that they stopped making. It's not over the top in any way, like the SRP605, the blue isn't gaudy at all. Except for my watch buddies sometimes, I don't get a lot of compliments on my watches, but watch enthusiast or not, I probably get more appropriate compliments on that blue Seiko than I do on any watch, regardless of price. They're both just done in a fresh clean color, sporty but also able to dress up well.

I tried posting a picture, as this SRP605 is definitely worth a look for Seiko dive watch fans out there, but unfortunately, I can't pull off posting an image from the tablet I'm using right now. Good luck and welcome to Watchuseek---this may be habit forming!

Edit: Haha--finally got out of bed and using a real computer rather than tablet, scared up the image up top of the SRP605. It looks nice---shares a lot of nice looks with it's more expensive Seiko blue siblings! The lugs have a nice bit of extra stylized flair and the engine turned push-pull crown is sweet too. I'm pretty sure the lume will be awesome too.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Robangel said:


> $173.00 from Creation watches Seiko steel bracelet, free shipping. Also $178.00, no tax, free shipping from Skywatches, again on the Seiko steel bracelet. Seems to be sort of a hard to find watch about now, but that SRP605 is a lovely Seiko that I'm surprised I hadn't seen before! Definitely has some classic vibes in how it looks, yet doesn't look dated or retro. The website indicates it has a 7s36 automatic movement, but several other sites indicate it has the newer hackable, windable 4r36 successor movement, so I'm inclined to think it has the newer movement. I think it's a 2014 model, not sure if they're still manufacturing them---Seiko just makes so many different models. Both the 7s36 and 4r36 are pretty good movements, I've never had issue, other than my 4r36's have tended to run 8-10 seconds off a day, and for some reason, always slow, while my7s36's have tended to be a wee bit fast. But for an automatic movement in this price range, that's still quite respectable.
> 
> I'd probably be salivating on this if I didn't already have a blue sunburst, dial with a blue shroud, & blue band Seiko SRP453--a 'baby tuna'. It's not over the top in any way, like the SRP605, the blue isn't gaudy at all. Except for my watch buddies sometimes, I don't get a lot of compliments on my watches, but watch enthusiast or not, I probably get more appropriate compliments on that blue Seiko than I do on any watch, regardless of price. They're both just done in a fresh clean color, sporty but also able to dress up well.
> 
> ...


24 jewels on the dial means it has a 4R36 (hack+handwind). The 7s26 has 21 jewels and the 7s36 has 23.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Robangel said:


> $173.00 from Creation watches Seiko steel bracelet, free shipping, no tax. Seiko 5 Sports Automatic 24 Jewels Japan Made SRP605 SRP605J1 SRP605J Men's Watch
> 
> Also $178.00, no tax, free shipping from Skywatches, again on the Seiko steel bracelet. Japan Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Watches SRP605
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful watch, just wish they didn't put the golden hands and indices...


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

There is another choice over the SRP605, which is the SRP677. This watch is now BM listed 142usd on Jomashop. In the blue duo 605 and 677, while I prefer the 605, the 677 is still a great deal.

Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Massdrop has a very nice looking Victorinox Auto Chrono with ETA movement @ $549

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watch


----------



## thermalboyz (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone looking for Certina DS1 / Podium Chrono in the UK, here are some good deal. Around £750 +

Certina DS Podium Valjoux Chronograph Bracelet Watch










Certina DS1 Chronograph Automatic Bracelet Watch


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

thedius said:


> Such a beautiful watch, just wish they didn't put the golden hands and indices...


I've always liked the combination of blue and gold but I certainly understand. Without the gold it could be the official national watch of Greece!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

thedius said:


> Massdrop has a very nice looking Victorinox Auto Chrono with ETA movement @ $549
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watc
> 
> View attachment 8384330


I'd be all about this, but just this week because of this forum, I bought the Victorinox Maverick, with white hands against a silver dial, and thru here via Massdrop, the Timex Expedition Military, with white hands against a white dial.

Now I'm saving up for a pair of eyeglasses.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I'd be all about this, but just this week because of this forum, I bought the Victorinox Maverick, with white hands against a silver dial, and thru here via Massdrop, the Timex Expedition Military, with white hands against a white dial.
> 
> Now I'm saving up for a pair of eyeglasses.


I am in exactly the same place as you, what with the bluefly 30% sale and the Deep blue sale.

It just never ends...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

thedius said:


> Such a beautiful watch, just wish they didn't put the golden hands and indices...


Aww, comeon! Not a University of Michigan 'Blue and Gold' fan? They usually have about 44,000 students taking classes on campus and their football stadium's held over 115,000 fans for a game, so I KNOW there's a few out there, besides me!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I've always liked the combination of blue and gold but I certainly understand. Without the gold it could be the official national watch of Greece!


You are right Barry, I never made this connection!


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

For those like me who have been in the hunt. After looking around the web, ebay, amazon, I've determined the best value for a Seiko Second Generation Orange Monster is, as of today, through Creation Watches (no affiliation). You get two year extended warranty and free two day shipping for $199.00. You can find a new SRP309K1 for a couple dollars less on ebay, but I believe these may not all come with the same warranty. (Creation Watches also has the same deal on ebay, but I do not see a direct reference to the warranty expressed on their website.) For reference a very clean used version was sold for ~$155 on this forum recently. But I do not see any similar deals to that at the moment. 








Seiko Automatic Monster Divers SRP309 SRP309K1 SRP309K Men's Watch

For kicks I dare anyone to tell me not to pull the trigger.  Thanks for everyone's expertise and advise.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Seiko Sea Urchins are pretty cheap right now at Jet: $134 price minus the 15% intro promo code and free shipping = ~*$114 shipped.* 
If you buy two of them, they knock off another $13.

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/71898a5388374f5e9c8e0390d89aba64


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

paper cup said:


> For those like me who have been in the hunt. After looking around the web, ebay, amazon, I've determined the best value for a Seiko Second Generation Orange Monster is, as of today, through Creation Watches (no affiliation). You get two year extended warranty and free two day shipping for $199.00. You can find a new SRP309K1 for a couple dollars less on ebay, but I believe these may not all come with the same warranty. (Creation Watches also has the same deal on ebay, but I do not see a direct reference to the warranty expressed on their website.) For reference a very clean used version was sold for ~$155 on this forum recently. But I do not see any similar deals to that at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree you should grab a new 2nd gen now. I doubt they make them since the 3rd gens came out. ;D


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

This watch for $21.45 only... if you like the blue dial new yachtmaster. Real full stainless steel and not plated.









http://www.amazon.com/SO-CO-New-Yor...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

I just bought one for myself


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here's a pretty good price on an interesting watch. It was $220 but Amazon just raised it to $255.

Price is back down to $220 which is a great price on this watch. I have one and it is solid and fun with a roulette wheel on the back case.

http://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-93...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_10&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> Here's a pretty good price on an interesting watch. It was $220 but Amazon just raised it to $255.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-93...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_10&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Be aware that Technosablier movements are Chinese.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic dress watch. Sellita SW200 movement. $539.

Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175

If you're in the market for a black-dialed dress watch, you'd be hard-pressed to do better in this price range.

EDIT: It should be noted, though, that the size -- 42mm and all dial -- is only going to work well for the larger-wristed.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Be aware that Technosablier movements are Chinese.


I'm not disagreeing but all the Google descriptions call the movement a "Swiss *Automatic Technosablier* movement". Where does the Chinese movement info come from?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation's daily deal is the Eterna Soleure automatic dress watch. Sellita SW200 movement. $539.
> 
> Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175
> 
> ...


Jomashop still has several similar styles in the $495-595 range. The one in your link has a sweet clasp though. It's my second favorite after the CW Bader clasp.

Eterna Watches - Jomashop


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> This watch for $21.45 only... if you like the blue dial new yachtmaster. Real full stainless steel and not plated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very good deal, too bad they don't ship to Portugal...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> I'm not disagreeing but all the Google descriptions call the movement a "Swiss *Automatic Technosablier* movement". Where does the Chinese movement info come from?


It's Swiss by law but not by reality. There are a few "Swiss movement" companies that use Chinese movements and add enough Swiss parts to be able to legally call them Swiss.

Tianjin Seagull - Chinese Watch Wiki

"Continuing their push into Swiss territory, Sea-Gull are also supplying ST16 ebauches to Swiss movement finishers including Claro Semag and TechnoSablier."


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Update: Hmm...reviews for the seller do not look promising.






Newegg has the Seiko SKS475 for $67.95 and free shipping (sold through Shopemco). Credit goes to Slickdeals.

Seiko SKS475 Men's Stainless Steel Blue Dial Casual Chronograph Sports Watch - Newegg.com


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> Here's a pretty good price on an interesting watch. It was $220 but Amazon just raised it to $255.
> 
> Price is back down to $220 which is a great price on this watch. I have one and it is solid and fun with a roulette wheel on the back case.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-93...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_10&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER











Adding photos from difficult websites


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I forgot to report, I went to a couple of Detroit-area TJ Maxx stores yesterday (for those in the area, the one in the Fairlane Mall and another in Dearborn Heights).
> 
> The best I could find was this one at Fairlane: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster JW011-55E, $199.99.
> 
> ...


This is the third in the Promaster SST series. The center sub-dial has two hands. When the chrono is running, one hand does a revolution in 1 second, and the other spins at ten time a second. Pretty wild to watch.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 8386442
> 
> 
> Adding photos from difficult websites


This is the reverse:


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thedius said:


> And then Jacobtime can simply revenge you back by cancelling all your orders again on the Swiss Army infantry


Shipped!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*"Touch of Modern"* www.touchofmodern.com/sales is offering quite a number of Oliver Hemming quartz watches at a significant discount *until 14 June*.

Example:







MSRP = $309, now $159 for a limited time at Touch of Modern.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

mmarc77 said:


> This is the reverse:


Like Christophe Claret, but a little bit cheaper


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Here is a Gevril Avenue of America 5005A on Amazon for around $600 and that is a good price according to Camel. Reading the reviews it should have an ETA 2892 movement. They have a few in the Amazon Warehouse and most watches I have bought from there have been like new or new. One of them that is available is new just missing the manual and is $598.59.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005G2VOZW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)

Unrelated, perhaps. A moderator shutdown a forum on homage vs originals because it had 'been done to death', now how is this different? Furthermore, is any thread ever dead? People will join and leave and be interested in new opinions, seems a bit of a double standard. Perhaps some mods need to leave. 

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

wow thats cheap -90% for eterna
Eterna 2520-41-64-0274 Watches,Men's Artena Stainless Steel White Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches
you can google coupon and rebates


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

the most affordable submariner Menrolex Submariner Oyster Perpetual Date Stainless Steel Watch 16610 for Parts | eBay


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

WOW PO PORSCHE DIVER!!! WOW 699
GRAB THIS 
Porsche Design 6780-44-53-1218-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Diver Auto Black Rubber & Dial Yellow Accent Titanium, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches
(i took one already


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

vitekodessa said:


> WOW PO PORSCHE DIVER!!! WOW 699
> GRAB THIS
> Porsche Design 6780-44-53-1218-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Diver Auto Black Rubber & Dial Yellow Accent Titanium, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches
> (i took one already


Just be aware that this is pre-owned.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> WOW PO PORSCHE DIVER!!! WOW 699
> GRAB THIS
> Porsche Design 6780-44-53-1218-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Diver Auto Black Rubber & Dial Yellow Accent Titanium, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches
> (i took one already


Sounds like you have been on a huge buying spree, Vitek. 
How about a picture of the collection.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Sounds like you have been on a huge buying spree, Vitek.
> How about a picture of the collection.?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its true
anyway
be careful 6.5 strap by link
i grabbed 7.25 (i checked it after purchase, all fine...)
my wallet is screaming
see a part of it


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

spyderco10 said:


> Just be aware that this is pre-owned.


584 usd with coupon and befrugal of 11300 retail  i will survive
i grabbed store display http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=318767&iq=1


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> the most affordable submariner Menrolex Submariner Oyster Perpetual Date Stainless Steel Watch 16610 for Parts | eBay


Painful.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mmarc77 said:


> This is the reverse:


Let us call it reverso!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not my bag, but in case it interests somebody ... Suunto Core All-Black for $175. I'm pretty sure that beats any and all for this watch.

Suunto Men&apos;s Core All Black SS014279010 Black Resin Quartz Watch 045235900657 | eBay









EDIT: These outdoorsmen like it:

http://www.outdoorgearlab.com/Altimeter-Watch-Reviews/Suunto-Core


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Not my bag, but in case it interests somebody ... Suunto Core All-Black for $175. I'm pretty sure that beats any and all for this watch.
> 
> Suunto Men's Core All Black SS014279010 Black Resin Quartz Watch 045235900657 | eBay
> 
> ...


Wow great price. Would have jumped on this a while ago, but ended up going with the PRW-3000 since it's solar and more durable. (not as good looking tho)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The wife and I are in TJMaxx twice a month. Even with my 10% sales tax, this was still a good deal. Opted to sign-up for the TJMaxx CC. Once we hit the $200 mark, we get another $10 back. That puts me all-in at 187.99. I had to do it.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mannal said:


> The wife and I are in TJMaxx twice a month. Even with my 10% sales tax, this was still a good deal. Opted to sign-up for the TJMaxx CC. Once we hit the $200 mark, we get another $10 back. That puts me all-in at 187.99. I had to do it.


Doesn't TJMaxx also offer a 10% senior discount? I'm not saying you qualify or anything. Just wondering in case some of us here qualify for it if it exists.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mannal said:


> The wife and I are in TJMaxx twice a month. Even with my 10% sales tax, this was still a good deal. Opted to sign-up for the TJMaxx CC. Once we hit the $200 mark, we get another $10 back. That puts me all-in at 187.99. I had to do it.
> 
> View attachment 8389898


That was my first gateway watch in this addiction. Sold it along time ago however I did get the gold/ silver version a few months back







Really great quality watches. $200 is a great price. Congrats


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

spyderco10 said:


> Just be aware that this is pre-owned.


@vitekodessa:
Also, evenvthough it remains an awesome price, if befrugal doesn´t list your coupon code, it might not acknowledge the cb. Since there are basically no coupon codes that can be combined with the 10%cb, there is a chance that your final price is 649. I assume you got your tracking number and your order is set to "completed" if not, don´t whine again when they tell you oos tomorrow...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Well, seeing what's been showing up at TJ Maxx lately, I decided to have a look today. There were a few nice watches, but nothing really caught my eye. But the little old lady working behind the counter was helpful, sharp as a tack and sweet as could be. I was checking my phone and in another screen, had this website open. On a whim, I decided to show her the picture I had of the handsome Seiko Sports SRP605 for $173.00, from Creation watches that some of us here were posting about. She saw it, loved it and giving me a pen and paper, asked me to write the website and model number. Turns out she's getting her son that watch now as his Father's Day present!


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Aww, comeon! Not a University of Michigan 'Blue and Gold' fan? They usually have about 44,000 students taking classes on campus and their football stadium's held over 115,000 fans for a game, so I KNOW there's a few out there, besides me!


ND is blue and gold, mate. Michigan is "maize and blue."


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Purple Hayz said:


> ND is blue and gold, mate. Michigan is "maize and blue."


Yes, you're quite correct, my Dad would probably correct me the same way---he's a truist through and through. About half my family are University of Michigan Alumni and the rest of them are pretty OK with saying: 'blue and gold'. I guess it's sort of like calling maize 'corn'. Myself, I never applied myself for a minute from Kindergarten through 12th grade, so I went to Western Michigan University in Kalamazoo! Partied a lot though in Ann Arbor, where I vaguely recall hearing some Michigan Grad students refer to Harvard as "the Michigan of the east", lol...

I was at the 2013 Michigan-Notre Dame game, where over 115,000 thousand fans watched Michigan win. Second largest sports stadium on earth. I go to some big, highly spirited University of Georgia (Alabama) games nowadays that are electric, but there's nothing like that Michigan spirit in the fall!


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought a couple of watches recently, but this one, that came today, is really worth every penny (for me at least)...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread had me stop by TJmax yesterday for a look-see. 

One shiny two-tone Seiko quartz chrono
3 G-shock 6900 series in different colors
The Citizen pictured a few posts above^^^
A bunch of fashion watches

That was it.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Link?



Uhrman said:


> I bought a couple of watches recently, but this is one, that came today, is really worth every penny (for me at least)...
> 
> View attachment 8390978


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

amazing price on this eterna soleure. I would but my wife has a drawer full of sharp knives and I quite like my testicles








Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Benolio said:


> Unrelated, perhaps. A moderator shutdown a forum on homage vs originals because it had 'been done to death', now how is this different? Furthermore, is any thread ever dead? People will join and leave and be interested in new opinions, seems a bit of a double standard. *Perhaps some mods need to leave*.
> 
> Sent from my Wileyfox Swift


Fortunately, you don't get to decide. In fact, it's the other way around.

Rule 11 is worth repeating here: Moderators' and the administrator's decisions are final. If you are in doubt about a post, please contact a moderator before you submit your post. Membership of the forum can be revoked by the forum administration without any reason being given. Moderators reserve the right to delete any questionable posts pending additional request for documentation.

---------------------------

Now - back to the deals!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

pook187 said:


> Link?


The deal is expired. It was $1094.


----------



## Xu Jianyang (Jul 26, 2013)

I would also recommend JeanRichard watches, but not at retail price.
I bough a nonchrono Terrascope last Black Friday sale for 730USD, and Im quite happy with its accuracy and workmanship.
Suggest you check Ashford regularly for JeanRichard sale, and buy it when it is 60%+ off, you won't regret.


Robotaz said:


> The deal is expired. It was $1094.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

garf666 said:


> amazing price on this eterna soleure. I would but my wife has a drawer full of sharp knives and I quite like my testicles
> 
> View attachment 8391626
> 
> Eterna Soleure Mens Watch Model: 8310.41.44.1175


I think couple of months ago it was about 500$ on joma. Great piece though


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Xu Jianyang said:


> I would also recommend JeanRichard watches, but not at retail price.
> I bough a nonchrono Terrascope last Black Friday sale for 730USD, and Im quite happy with its accuracy and workmanship.
> Suggest you check Ashford regularly for JeanRichard sale, and buy it when it is 60%+ off, you won't regret.


Paid $700 for my Terrsacope on Bracelet in December. I did get stung for $62 sales tax as my forwarding service is in NY state.

even for the normal prices Ashford sell them for I would say they are worth it, but better to wait until they further discount them.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has a lightning deal for the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241434 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch at 1:15 today

Their current price is $192.00. It also says there are only 2 left. which confuses me.

If you put the watch in your cart will it automatically change to the lightning deal price ? Are people doing this to insure they get one ?


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I'm reaaaally tempted by this piece at $725.

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-701-HDC0 Men's Watch , watches



garf666 said:


> Paid $700 for my Terrsacope on Bracelet in December. I did get stung for $62 sales tax as my forwarding service is in NY state.
> 
> even for the normal prices Ashford sell them for I would say they are worth it, but better to wait until they further discount them.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal for the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241434 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch at 1:15 today
> 
> Their current price is $192.00. It also says there are only 2 left. which confuses me.
> 
> If you put the watch in your cart will it automatically change to the lightning deal price ? Are people doing this to insure they get one ?


The vendor currently selling it for the least has 2 left. There are more through some other channel (Amazon or a partner.)

I just wait until time and check. I don't know if your cart updates, but it should. Sometimes the price goes down by a little. Sometimes a lot. Definitely keep an eye out as ~$192 is already pretty aggressive for most Mavericks, but this color variant isn't particularly favored. That keeps prices on these relatively low. I'd say ~$160 or below would be a great price, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

As far as I remember your cart does NOT update for lightning deals.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Certainly you can put something into your cart from a vendor (the lowest right now) and they end up not participating in the promotion... 

Lots of stuff can go wrong with the system, so I usually just wait. ;-)


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Chiming in on TJ Maxx: I also went to my local store in NY and found almost nothing. They had plenty of Fossils, some fashion watches, and one decent Scuderia Ferrari. The clerk's attention was being monopolized by someone else (to the tune of a half hour) so I ended up leaving before finding the price of the Scuderia. Pretty much a waste but maybe next time something will show up. Still hoping for the Seiko Solar or a Victorinox. Luck of the draw I suppose.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

pook187 said:


> I'm reaaaally tempted by this piece at $725.
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-701-HDC0 Men's Watch , watches


Wow. Great deal. Stupidly great deal.


----------



## metrictrash (Feb 2, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Wow. Great deal. Stupidly great deal.


I've been eyeing that very Terrascope since the price dropped. I hesitate because I'm afraid it's just too big for my 7" wrist.


----------



## warpedgray (Apr 1, 2013)

Try out a JCPenny if there's one near you. They had a decent Seiko section and I got my father a nice two tone Seiko Solar piece that looked nice and bit dressy yet sporty? with gold, silver, on black dial. He was very happy. The tag said $220, and the bracelet one was on "sale" for $159 but the leather one was on "clearance" for $60. He only wears watch with leather band anyways and the clerk lady was shocked how low of a price it was. So I got my father that watch and he was very happy.



victo66 said:


> Chiming in on TJ Maxx: I also went to my local store in NY and found almost nothing. They had plenty of Fossils, some fashion watches, and one decent Scuderia Ferrari. The clerk's attention was being monopolized by someone else (to the tune of a half hour) so I ended up leaving before finding the price of the Scuderia. Pretty much a waste but maybe next time something will show up. Still hoping for the Seiko Solar or a Victorinox. Luck of the draw I suppose.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

metrictrash said:


> I've been eyeing that very Terrascope since the price dropped. I hesitate because I'm afraid it's just too big for my 7" wrist.


Dial is not so big, so it wears smaller than you would think.

For reference, similar model with croc strap was $563 during holiday sales.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The supa-dupa deals are back at thewatchery, the used PD Diver at 449, retail is $11K, LOL










SOLD OUT of course but I looked well at the pics, a lot of scratches and proprietary strap is unusable, cut ridiculously short, but perhaps someone with very tiny wrists bought it ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

warpedgray said:


> ... the clerk lady was shocked how low of a price it was...


Not to knock your deal, but I'm pretty sure feigning shock is one of the sales techniques they teach. "Oh my, this must be a mistake, but I won't let the manager know"


----------



## fibonaccisquared (Jun 10, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> WOW PO PORSCHE DIVER!!! WOW 699
> GRAB THIS
> (i took one already


Blargh. Saw this and jumped even faster when I saw the price had been reduced down to 430 with coupon.. was in my cart but went to check out and it was removed and now OOS. Will keep an eye out in case they get additional stock, but assuming with pre-owned that's about a .00001% chance (returns only?).


----------



## Xu Jianyang (Jul 26, 2013)

metrictrash said:


> I've been eyeing that very Terrascope since the price dropped. I hesitate because I'm afraid it's just too big for my 7" wrist.


I bought this exact watch, and my wrist is 6"75, it doesnot feel big due to very short lug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

warpedgray said:


> Try out a JCPenny if there's one near you. They had a decent Seiko section and I got my father a nice two tone Seiko Solar piece that looked nice and bit dressy yet sporty? with gold, silver, on black dial. He was very happy. The tag said $220, and the bracelet one was on "sale" for $159 but the leather one was on "clearance" for $60. He only wears watch with leather band anyways and the clerk lady was shocked how low of a price it was. So I got my father that watch and he was very happy.


And I think I saw (on tv) 20-50% on watches at JC Penny right now. Good for you U.S. dudes maybe.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Heads up on TJ Maxx again. I went to the local TJ Maxx that is near work and they had a few new watches since I was last there.

They had several new Seiko solar chronos. 3 of which were of the Prospex line. I got a Seiko SSC293 Solar Alarm Chrono (sells for $395 full retail) for $89.99 plus tax. the watch was made Jan 2016 (so it is only a 6 month old production watch) 


I also got a Seiko Recraft automatic SNKN01 for $79.99

They also had the gold SNKN02 for sale also at the same $79.99 price

Here are some stock pics as I boxed the two watches I bought up for sending to relatives as gifts


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Kohls' has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0150-28E on sale for - $221.25 - coupon code BBQ30 takes another 30% off bringing it to $154.87 Plus whatever state tax you might have to pay . Shipping is free at least for me.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Kohls' has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0150-28E on sale for - $221.25 - coupon code BBQ30 takes another 30% off bringing it to $154.87 Plus whatever state tax you might have to pay . Shipping is free at least for me.


Tack on code DADSDAY10 for another $10 off


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

taike said:


> Not to knock your deal, but I'm pretty sure feigning shock is one of the sales techniques they teach. "Oh my, this must be a mistake, but I won't let the manager know"


That would be pretty sophisticated for the non-commissioned JC Penney clerk.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Kohls' has the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Promaster Professional Dive Watch - BN0150-28E on sale for - $221.25 - coupon code BBQ30 takes another 30% off bringing it to $154.87 Plus whatever state tax you might have to pay . Shipping is free at least for me.


It tells me that BBQ30 requires the Kohl's charge card. Can you confirm?


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

thedius said:


> Massdrop has a very nice looking Victorinox Auto Chrono with ETA movement @ $549
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watch
> 
> View attachment 8384330


The "countdown" bezel is cool - I don't think I've seen that before?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal for the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241434 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch at 1:15 today
> 
> Their current price is $192.00. It also says there are only 2 left. which confuses me.
> 
> If you put the watch in your cart will it automatically change to the lightning deal price ? Are people doing this to insure they get one ?


It---the VSA Maverick Chrono, with silver dial and red bezel, just went live on Amazon lightning deals at $129.99, probably will go fast. I grabbed one. No tax and as I have prime, free shipping. Ordered this a few days ago from Gemnation watches at $169.99. Guess I'm going to see just how good they are about returns....

Edit: it's about 1:45 PM eastern USA time now and Amazon indicates 3% have been claimed and the deal's open for three and a half more hours, or till about 5:15 EST. (Or until supply runs out)


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

fibonaccisquared said:


> Blargh. Saw this and jumped even faster when I saw the price had been reduced down to 430 with coupon.. was in my cart but went to check out and it was removed and now OOS. Will keep an eye out in case they get additional stock, but assuming with pre-owned that's about a .00001% chance (returns only?).


mine was 699
but it was store display and it has 7.25strap
which one would you chose?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

DADSDAY10 only works on certain products. This particular watch is not one of them . I tried



buster71 said:


> Tack on code DADSDAY10 for another $10 off


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Robangel said:


> It---the VSA Maverick Chrono, with silver dial and red bezel, just went live on Amazon lightning deals at $129.99, probably will go fast. I grabbed one. No tax and as I have prime, free shipping. Ordered this a few days ago from Creation watches at $169.99. Guess I'm going to see just how good they are about returns....


That watch is about $360US on Amazon.ca


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> DADSDAY10 only works on certain products. This particular watch is not one of them . I tried


Confirmed this. Thanks for the clarification


----------



## ninjack (Apr 15, 2015)

I posted this on an Invicta thread earlier today, but I will put it here also because it's such a bargain. Evine shopping website has Invicta Swiss made Pro Diver in 40mm with Sellita SW200 automatic movement in it on sale, while supply lasts for $229.41 plus 11.99 shipping. A steal for a Sellita sw200 automatic. Only the two tone with blue dial left. Here is a picture from Evine's website.














The picture of the back was from the black dial stainless version (sold out).


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Sale started - price is $129.99



JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal for the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241434 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch at 1:15 today
> 
> Their current price is $192.00. It also says there are only 2 left. which confuses me.
> 
> If you put the watch in your cart will it automatically change to the lightning deal price ? Are people doing this to insure they get one ?


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on the maverick. It worked at $129.99. (It will pay the tax and shipping to Ireland!).


----------



## BBunter (Jan 14, 2015)

One for the UK members:

Citizen Eco-Drive men's titanium £30 less than lowest price on Amazon and anywhere else I can see online.

Looks pretty smart in the photos...

http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/3426238/citizen+eco-drive+men's+titanium+bracelet+watch/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Bulova 96B229 on Amazon for $130. Has been cheaper elsewhere however this still looks to be a good price.
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B229-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00TQHEA4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465581707&sr=8-1&keywords=96B229

Brown leather strap version $134

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B230-Military-Black-Brown/dp/B00U1LX40G/ref=swr_wa_1_ses


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I did well on my pre-owned purchase. It came with the box, tags, and papers. There is some wear on the strap, but the watch itself and the clasp look great.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal for the Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241434 Maverick GS Silver Chronograph Dial Watch at 1:15 today
> 
> Their current price is $192.00. It also says there are only 2 left. which confuses me.
> 
> If you put the watch in your cart will it automatically change to the lightning deal price ? Are people doing this to insure they get one ?


Thanks for the heads-up. I have one in-route to the father-in-law for fathers day.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Bulova 96B229 on Amazon for $130. Has been cheaper elsewhere however this still looks to be a good price.
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B229-Analog-Display-Japanese/dp/B00TQHEA4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465581707&sr=8-1&keywords=96B229
> 
> Brown leather strap version $134
> ...


I picked one up the brown leather strap version a few weeks ago from WOW for about $90 after be frugal cash back. Still an awesome piece for the money


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

again Porsche Design 6780-44-53-1218-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Diver Auto Black Rubber & Dial Yellow Accent Titanium, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

please dont let me grab this Porsche Design 6620-11-46-1238-SD Watches,Men's Dashboard Auto Chrono Black Rubber and Dial Titanium, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh man, I'm having a hard time not buying that Maverick on Amazon, seems like a great deal for a solid watch. MUST. RESIST.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> again Porsche Design 6780-44-53-1218-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Diver Auto Black Rubber & Dial Yellow Accent Titanium, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


someone who bought it - i hope you saw strap length


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The watch itself looks gorgeous! Is that the original strap, though? It appears to be too narrow between the lugs (regardless of the evident wear)?



RyanD said:


> I think I did well on my pre-owned purchase. It came with the box, tags, and papers. There is some wear on the strap, but the watch itself and the clasp look great.
> 
> View attachment 8397690


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Claude Bernard Retrograde Chrono for $157.21 on Amazon.









Same family of companies as Edox. 40mm case, ETA quartz movement, sapphire crystal. The date window is unexpected, would have thought pointer date with that dial layout. Anyway, I impulse bought this knowing previous pricing was almost twice the current listing and feeling confident with Amazon's return policy if it is less attractive than expected. Three left in stock if you have any interest.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> The watch itself looks gorgeous! Is that the original strap, though? It appears to be too narrow between the lugs (regardless of the evident wear)?


I have my doubts about the strap. It is a Zenith strap, but it does look a little narrow. It also has a notch for a pin buckle. Usually if a factory strap comes with a deployment clasp, it won't also have a notch for the pin. The strap is long enough, and the clasp looks great. If the strap itself is the only issue, it was still a good deal. It's 20mm, so I may have an extra strap laying around.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RiverRat said:


> Claude Bernard Retrograde Chrono for $157.21 on Amazon.
> 
> Same family of companies as Edox. 40mm case, ETA quartz movement, sapphire crystal. The date window is unexpected, would have thought pointer date with that dial layout. Anyway, I impulse bought this knowing previous pricing was almost twice the current listing and feeling confident with Amazon's return policy if it is less attractive than expected. Three left in stock if you have any interest.


Very nice looking watch. It's $198 at Long Island Watch just for another price reference.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

RyanD said:


> I think I did well on my pre-owned purchase. It came with the box, tags, and papers. There is some wear on the strap, but the watch itself and the clasp look great.
> 
> View attachment 8397690


Well done RyanD ! Of course the strap may have been in the pool at one point in its life . . .


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Robangel said:


> It---the VSA Maverick Chrono, with silver dial and red bezel, just went live on Amazon lightning deals at $129.99, probably will go fast. I grabbed one. No tax and as I have prime, free shipping. Ordered this a few days ago from Gemnation watches at $169.99. Guess I'm going to see just how good they are about returns....
> 
> Edit: it's about 1:45 PM eastern USA time now and Amazon indicates 3% have been claimed and the deal's open for three and a half more hours, or till about 5:15 EST. (Or until supply runs out)


25% claimed... 9 minutes left. If I thought I could read the dial a bit better, I'd have ordered one too.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NOFB7...DAYC9WT2M#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Interesting that it came with box and papers as tw´s description said it would come with neither. Good to know for future purchases...



RyanD said:


> I think I did well on my pre-owned purchase. It came with the box, tags, and papers. There is some wear on the strap, but the watch itself and the clasp look great.
> 
> View attachment 8397690


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> 25% claimed... 9 minutes left. If I thought I could read the dial a bit better, I'd have ordered one too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004NOFB7...DAYC9WT2M#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


Haha--I've posted on how I prefer a watch that I can read very quickly and although I noticed the white hands and silver dial on the Victorinox--all a bit busy at that, I pulled the trigger.

To add insult to injury, I got in on the Massdrop Timex Military Expedition watch-- again a bit busy--but with white hands against a white dial. Well, it does have a light....

Military watch? I could see myself now--Walter Mitty reincarnated, in a battle, down in the trenches, holding up my arm---the 45mm white dial lit up from my other hand pushing the indiglo button, saying: "Time for a seize fire!" And then-----bang!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> Interesting that it came with box and papers as tw´s description said it would come with neither. Good to know for future purchases...


It's hard to tell what you're going to get with a pre-owned, open box, display, etc. At least they have a 30-day return policy. This one appears to have worked out ok. It's keeping good time so far.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Haha--I've posted on how I prefer a watch that I can read very quickly and although I noticed the white hands and silver dial on the Victorinox--all a bit busy at that, I pulled the trigger.
> 
> To add insult to injury, I got in on the Massdrop Timex Military Expedition watch-- again a bit busy--but with white hands against a white dial. Well, it does have a light....
> 
> Military watch? I could see myself now--Walter Mitty reincarnated, in a battle, down in the trenches, holding up my arm---the 45mm white dial lit up from my other hand pushing the indiglo button, saying: "Time for a seize fire!" And then-----bang!


Hahaa,,,,I'm a sucker for the white dials. I considered the Timex too


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

peatnick said:


> Well done RyanD ! Of course the strap may have been in the pool at one point in its life . . .


This one will work for now. Not a great quality strap, but the color looks good with the watch.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

In the Clearance section at Ashford: Save over $303,000.00!

Corum Tourbillon 371-201-59-0F01-TR08 Men's Tourbillion Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> In the Clearance section at Ashford: Save over $303,000.00!
> 
> Corum Tourbillon 371-201-59-0F01-TR08 Men's Tourbillion Watch , watches


For some reason, the description hides that it is a minute repeater tourbillon. A quick Google search shows that is relatively inexpensive as far as minute repeater tourbillons go.

Some day, I'm going to buy an old minute repeater pocket watch conversion. There are reputable sellers on Ebay that sell them for a few thousand dollars.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> In the Clearance section at Ashford: Save over $303,000.00!
> 
> Corum Tourbillon 371-201-59-0F01-TR08 Men's Tourbillion Watch , watches


I'm very smart and good at saving money. Since I'm one of three triplets, put me in for four, so I can save $1,212,000!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Grand Seiko SBGV005 - $1450

@ LexTempus with Code NEWWATCHES50










OR

Bremont SuperMarine for $2700 also at LEXTEMPUS USing Same COde



















Bremont SOLO - $2147


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I'm very smart and good at saving money. Since I'm one of three triplets, put me in for four, so I can save $1,212,000!


Who knew it was so easy to become a millionaire!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Get ready for a Slickdeals slide into hell now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Grand Seiko SBGV005 - $1450
> 
> @ LexTempus with Code NEWWATCHES50
> 
> ...


COUGH nomos COUGH


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> COUGH nomos COUGH


Okay

This one for $1775










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

For all the times I've held off from buying deals from this page, it's finally paid off! I just picked up a brand new Nomos Orion 38 for 1350 shipped on impulse.

That's an excellent deal. They still have a 1989 Orion 38 fall of Berlin edition available for the same price. JUMP ON IT.

Thanks OP!!!



valuewatchguy said:


> Grand Seiko SBGV005 - $1450
> 
> @ LexTempus with Code NEWWATCHES50
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> COUGH nomos COUGH


A while back I really wanted the Orion 1989 38mm, and now with an opportunity to get it at half price I find myself no longer wanting it. The Grau would be a nice option, but if you add it to your cart and go to checkout, it's showing as sold out.

Oh well.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gazza74 said:


> A while back I really wanted the Orion 1989 38mm, and now with an opportunity to get it at half price I find myself no longer wanting it. The Grau would be a nice option, but if you add it to your cart and go to checkout, it's showing as sold out.
> 
> Oh well.


I'm surprised that the world time hasn't sold out yet. Somebody just bought one though because there were two.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> A while back I really wanted the Orion 1989 38mm, and now with an opportunity to get it at half price I find myself no longer wanting it. The Grau would be a nice option, but if you add it to your cart and go to checkout, it's showing as sold out.
> 
> Oh well.


Sorry buddy. That was me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

papa_E said:


> Sorry buddy. That was me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just as well 

I'm already trying to decide between a Stowa 1938 and the Junghans Meister Chronoscope for my next big purchase, and already have a grey-dialed watch incoming in the Sinn 556 LE. The NOMOS would have thrown a monkey wrench in my decision process (but it's a freakin' NOMOS).

Great deal though, and I hope you enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I'm surprised that the world time hasn't sold out yet. Somebody just bought one though because there were two.


Yeah, these are steals at 50% off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

How about something cheaper. Amazon has the VSA officers for under 250. 








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002..._UL100_SR100,100_&refRID=6J4CDD7DQCB60B43Q7MM
It's s great watch running the ETA 2824 - I got my white one for around the same price from bluefly during a winter sale - great quality.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you really want to wreck your credit card, you can get this for $6500. I put it in my cart just to see if the code worked. It does.

https://lextempus.com/collections/j...compressor-extreme-w-alarm?variant=1912535363


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Seiko SARB 033 an 035 for Australia / Sydney people. 

$AUD550 from Sydney Seiko Boutique.

Maybe not a strict $ bargain, but little more than internet price, with the lack of hassle. Plus peace of mind of buying in person, bracelet sizing, plus easy warranty and repairs. Saw other SARBs in store, too.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

papa_E said:


> For all the times I've held off from buying deals from this page, it's finally paid off! I just picked up a brand new Nomos Orion 38 for 1350 shipped on impulse.
> 
> That's an excellent deal. They still have a 1989 Orion 38 fall of Berlin edition available for the same price. JUMP ON IT.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Zurich seem to be at good prices too. I found it slightly too big for me and the other Nomos I like at 38mm are too small, otherwise I'd be tempted.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't believe i lost the Grand Seiko. Is the buyer one of you guys? OH DEAR LORD!!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Gazza74 said:


> Just as well
> 
> I'm already trying to decide between a Stowa 1938 and the Junghans Meister Chronoscope for my next big purchase, and already have a grey-dialed watch incoming in the Sinn 556 LE. The NOMOS would have thrown a monkey wrench in my decision process (but it's a freakin' NOMOS).
> 
> ...


These are what I want--unfortunately never mind looking for a discount--these uber beauties aren't even _out_ yet. Maybe someday--I mean, doesn't hope spring eternal?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wishmann said:


> I don't believe i lost the Grand Seiko. Is the buyer one of you guys? OH DEAR LORD!!


It was available for at least 2 hours after being posted. What were you waiting for? :-d


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a modern board room baller watch at a great price for half off.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I gave in and ordered the VSA Maverick Dual Time. Wow, the watch is so good for the price, super solid!


----------



## xipander (May 10, 2016)

Don't worry guys, I got the Orion 1989 38mm. No more tough decisions for anyone else.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I get through this night without buying one of the two Muhle Glashuttes for under $1000 -- the 29er Big or the Terranaut II Trail -- it will be a milestone in my willpower.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If I get through this night without buying one of the two Muhle Glashuttes for under $1000 -- the 29er Big or the Terranaut II Trail -- it will be a milestone in my willpower.


Those are both nice  Hang on Dude!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

wishmann said:


> I don't believe i lost the Grand Seiko. Is the buyer one of you guys? OH DEAR LORD!!


If you are talking about SBGV005 then yes it was me  but I am still ticked that I missed the other grand seikos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> If you are talking about SBGV005 then yes it was me  but I am still ticked that I missed the other grand seikos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those were only 30% off.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Those were only 30% off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Oh good!!! That makes me feel a little better. I think brand new sbgv005 for less then $1500 is an absolute steal. Had been on the look out for one for a couple of months now. I never thought I would get a used one for that much, let alone a brand new one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Was the Grand Seiko SBGA003 50% off too? I'm kinda glad it is sold out, if I saw it and the 50% code worked on it I don't know if I could have resisted.

EDIT: NVM I read the post above me, I guess that means all the GS's were only 30% off? Kinda makes me feel better then.

Now I just have to resist inquiring about that Muhle 29er.......


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Not entirely sure how hot this deal is but skywatches has the 2nd gen black monster for $185 on bracelet. Cheaper than anything i've seen lately.

http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-sports-automatic-monster-diver-watch-srp307k1-srp307.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Jomashop is having an Omega Flash Sale. The Speedmaster Professional (newer version with the screwed bracelet) is $3475 (34% off),

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 311.30.42.30.01.005 - Speedmaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Shrodinkee said:


> Was the Grand Seiko SBGA003 50% off too? I'm kinda glad it is sold out, if I saw it and the 50% code worked on it I don't know if I could have resisted.
> 
> EDIT: NVM I read the post above me, I guess that means all the GS's were only 30% off? Kinda makes me feel better then.
> 
> Now I just have to resist inquiring about that Muhle 29er.......


It was 50%


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mleok said:


> Jomashop is having an Omega Flash Sale. The Speedmaster Professional (newer version with the screwed bracelet) is $3475 (34% off),
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 311.30.42.30.01.005 - Speedmaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop











Adding photos from difficult websites


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robangel said:


>


A Bauhaus chronograph! 

Doesn't look half bad, mind...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

So tempted to get that Mont blanc world timer from LEXTEMPUS..... SOMEONE PLEASE BUY IT.

I've put it in my cart.. Removed it... Put it back in... And then removed it again. 

I need a drink


Cheers, Wen


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Robangel said:


> These are what I want--unfortunately never mind looking for a discount--these uber beauties aren't even _out_ yet. Maybe someday--I mean, doesn't hope spring eternal?


That last one is out for quite some time already (or maybe this is an updated version?) My dad acquired one last year, fenomenal looking dial, finish is superb. Nowhere near affordable though, as it's solid rose gold... (or maybe available plated as well? Didn't look into that)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Soulspawn said:


> So tempted to get that Mont blanc world timer from LEXTEMPUS..... SOMEONE PLEASE BUY IT.
> 
> I've put it in my cart.. Removed it... Put it back in... And then removed it again.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good deal for that model. FYI, Joma Shop has it for $3195 or the bracelet version for $3295.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

For those that are interested in smaller sized watched, ToM has a number of Glycine models on sale including two versions of this 36mm Glycine Combat 6 for $399










If you'd like a 46mm model the Airman 17 Sphair is $899. Next lowest price I saw with a quick check was $998.










Gilt also has one more day on a Seiko sale with a bunch of models I'm not very familiar with. Some quartz, some autos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

vitekodessa said:


> It was 50%


Oh man if it was then I missed on a killer deal. Oh well, at least I got sbgv005 and I am a few k richer by missing out on the others!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That Glycine Airman 17 is 46mm. A huge watch. But yes, that is a great price for those who can rock it.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> So tempted to get that Mont blanc world timer from LEXTEMPUS..... SOMEONE PLEASE BUY IT.
> 
> I've put it in my cart.. Removed it... Put it back in... And then removed it again.
> 
> ...


I'm holding out for the new one









It might be a few years before it reaches $2600, but I think the colored dial is worth the wait.

I am impressed with your willpower. Hold strong, buddy.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Not sure if this was posted already but today only, WoW 10% off code of RAWR 

Not sure if it stacks.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is for something a little different this time, as with all the Omegas and MontBlancs and Grand Seikos we are slowly but steadily straying away from affordables territory... (not that this is bad, it is nice to dream and some of the watches posted here recently are gorgeous)

So, one thing that bugged me since I started collecting watches was the hassle of exchanging straps. Then I got my first Brady Strap and became aware of the quick release spring bars. A quick research on ebay revealed several sellers but they seem to charge quite a premium for them.

Enter the "site that should not be named" (Ali Express). Just do a search there for: "Wholesales High Quality Quick Release 304" and see the first result that comes up (I tried posting a link but it doesn't work)















Usually @ $6.99 they have a sale now, so for $5.59 you get *10 pieces *of stainless steel quick release spring bars ranging from 18mm to 24mm. Free shipping of course and I've bought from them many times already with no issues. Very good quality, not even one dud and the price seems great.

I have upgraded all my straps to quick release now so I can change them in a matter of seconds.

Hope this is of use to someone and thank you all for the great deals!


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

thedius said:


> Enter the "site that should not be named" (Ali Express). Just do a search there for: "Wholesales High Quality Quick Release 304"
> 
> I have upgraded all my straps to quick release now so I can change them in a matter of seconds.


How have you been putting the quick release bars in? Have you been cutting a small slot in the strap?

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

CanucksFan said:


> Not entirely sure how hot this deal is but skywatches has the 2nd gen black monster for $185 on bracelet. Cheaper than anything i've seen lately.
> 
> http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-sports-automatic-monster-diver-watch-srp307k1-srp307.htm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be the cheapest at the moment for anything in stock.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> How have you been putting the quick release bars in? Have you been cutting a small slot in the strap?
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


Yes Joe, as you mention I cut a small slot in the strap. It is actually pretty easy, I use a cheap tool for cutting the leather (or the rubber for that matter) bands (used on the smaller size, 2mm). Something like this:

Revolving Belt Leather Strap Watch Band Hole Hollow Stamp Punch Plier Puncher | eBay









You need to make sure to insert something (like a business card) between the strap and the metal pad on the tool otherwise the strap might get scratched. Also, make sure you insert a metal pin or screwdriver inside the regular whole of the strap so that when you puncture it the tool doesn't go through the whole strap.

This guy on Youtube shows a similar method of how to do it:






And here you can see how easy is to exhcange straps with the quick release installed:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Holy crap I just bought the Nomos Zurich Datum at lextempus.com. Very excited. What an incredible deal!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

eljay said:


> A Bauhaus chronograph!
> 
> Doesn't look half bad, mind...


I personally think it would look better in stainless...not a fan of gold for watches.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

paper cup said:


> That would be the cheapest at the moment for anything in stock.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


Just be aware that there are probably serious alignment issues. I bought an skx009 a few months ago and it was way off. When I contacted them, they replied that the one I got was one of their best aligned skxs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Holy crap I just bought the Nomos Zurich Datum at lextempus.com. Very excited. What an incredible deal!


I went for the least expensive 40mm automatic model. I don't understand why Nomos charges such a premium for a basic feature like a date. And why does the Zurich you ordered list for $1300 more than a nearly identical Ludwig?

I've been looking at Nomos watches for a long time, and this sale finally brought their prices down to reality.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I went for the least expensive 40mm automatic model. I don't understand why Nomos charges such a premium for a basic feature like a date. And why does the Zurich you ordered list for $1300 more than a nearly identical Ludwig?
> 
> I've been looking at Nomos watches for a long time, and this sale finally brought their prices down to reality.


I'm not following as to which watch you actually got. I'm not a big Nomos guy so it's not clicking from the info in your comment.

Regarding the price, I cannot comment on that either. I can say that no Nomos has ever interested me until I really looked into the Zurich. I find it to be strikingly attractive. It has also won many awards. Not that awards wow me or anything, but it seems like many agree with me.

Regardless, all Nomos are great watches and I think with research and certain tastes that some can be had at relative bargains and still excite a person as well as another model. I am very excited to own the Zurich at half off. It may cause me to sell my JR 1681 Ronde small seconds if it's dressy enough. I hope it's a little more casual, like photos suggest.


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

from the last couple of pages..
$5200
$3475
$3295
$899

Affordable watch forum??


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I'm not following as to which watch you actually got. I'm not a big Nomos guy so it's not clicking from the info in your comment.
> 
> Regarding the price, I cannot comment on that either. I can say that no Nomos has ever interested me until I really looked into the Zurich. I find it to be strikingly attractive. It has also won many awards. Not that awards wow me or anything, but it seems like many agree with me.


This is the one I ordered. It lists for $3180, so it was only $1600 for a 40mm automatic. 
Ludwig Automatik anthrazit sapphire crystal back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.

The same model except with the date function lists for $3780. This wasn't available in the sale, or I might have gone for one for $1900.
Ludwig Automatik Datum sapphire crystal back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.

The Zurich you ordered lists for $5060. It is the same size with the same movement. It has a different dial design and an improved case. $1300 seems like a big jump.
Zürich Datum sapphire crystal back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

grimep said:


> from the last couple of pages..
> $5200
> $3475
> $3295
> ...


This has been mentioned before. There aren't generally deal threads in other subforums so all the deals get mentioned here. Affordable or not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

grimep said:


> from the last couple of pages..
> $5200
> $3475
> $3295
> ...


Maybe you can contribute some affordable deals.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> This has been mentioned before. There aren't generally deal threads in other subforums so all the deals get mentioned here. Affordable or not.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Isn't a $4,000 watch on sale for $2,400 more "affordable" than one not on sale? :-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I hang out here for any and all watch deals. 

What the users in this thread have in common is a quest for great deals. Not everyone is motivated like that.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> This has been mentioned before. There aren't generally deal threads in other subforums so all the deals get mentioned here. Affordable or not.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Plus "affordable" is a pretty relative term. It could mean $30 to some and $3000 to someone else.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

grimep said:


> from the last couple of pages..
> $5200
> $3475
> $3295
> ...


Just post some "affordable" deals to bring balance to The Force

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Wenger Seaforce Arctic Light Watch$149.99 plus shipping

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wenger-seaforce-arctic-light-watch


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

http://www.ashford.com/us/SSC307.pid

Seiko SSC307 for $138 with coupon code AFFCORE138.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just post some "affordable" deals to bring balance to The Force
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I tried... A couple of pages back : an automatic ETA 2824 with sapphire for around $200 "Swiss Army infantry automatic for $189.15 ( 215-20-5.85 befrugal) or 208.55 without voucher but with befrugal! Even at $215 I think it is the lowest ever!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I like this Rado model but don't really have a need for a gold watch. But for those of you who do...

http://www.ashford.com/us/R15961162.pid

AFFSTAR858 takes it under $1k and Befrugal lists this coupon. The rebate for ashford is currently 6%.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just post some "affordable" deals to bring balance to The Force


As requested, I bring balance and harmony to the WUS universe.......

Is $8 affordable enough?









At least 30% cheaper than anywhere else and it's actually quite a nice watch (well I like it anyway).
Miyota 2115 movement, decent and comfortable stainless 'chain-link' strap and a nice pattern to the face.
It's almost worth it for the strap alone. Arrived in 10 days with tracking.

There, now we're all nicely balanced.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Looks like a good deal for that model. FYI, Joma Shop has it for $3195 or the bracelet version for $3295.


Indeed, it is a good deal, and it's a WorldTimer that is also suitable for travel. Very nicely implemented complication.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

grimep said:


> from the last couple of pages..
> $5200
> $3475
> $3295
> ...


all include free shipping in the US:

Timex Adventure Men's | Depth Gauge 200m Water Resistant | Quartz Watch T2N809
$109.99









Timex Men's Expedition | Silver-Tone Case Brown Leather Band Green Dial | T49881
$27.99










Timex Weekender Men's Black & White Striped Strap Tachymeter Casual Watch T2N754
$22.99









Rugged Outdoor Watch | 50m Water-Resistant 24-Hour w Date | Timex Expedition
$42.99










Timex Men's Expedition | Brown Leather Strap Field Chronograph Watch T49905
$51.99


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Macy's is having an in-store 20% off promotion on all watches plus an additional 15% off after opening a store credit card.

The salesperson said she could make that 20%. This put everything at gray market prices with the added benefit of an AD warranty plus an additional year of their store warranty. In-store "service" was part of the pitch, too.

When I asked her about the AD warranty, she said they are second-tier dealers so they just send it in for repairs and if I wanted I can just make an exchange within the warranty period to extend the warranty. It all sounded shady yet still legit, making the otherwise unknowledgable salesperson seem clever.

They did not have the silver dial Hsmilton Intra-matic I have been agonizing over and the salesperson did not know it existed though she offered to let me pay and she can order it to arrive in 2 days. After all that, I said "no thanks" and went on my merry way.

Maybe some of you guys can take advantage of this deal in your town!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I received my Fortis Aviatis Cockpit yellow the other day. This is a great Deal from Upscaletime.

The stock pictures don't do it justice at All. I'm not much into bracelets so I put it on this leather ShNATO










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> That Glycine Airman 17 is 46mm. A huge watch. But yes, that is a great price for those who can rock it.


it wears big too, but works if you have a big wrist. I have the non-Sphair version, and it oozes quality
on my 7.25 inch wrist


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> I personally think it would look better in stainless...not a fan of gold for watches.


I agree, however the design works IMO. Details!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

mleok said:


> Indeed, it is a good deal, and it's a WorldTimer that is also suitable for travel. Very nicely implemented complication.


I had been thinking of buying that since last night and just went to buy it and poof, sold. Thank you and congrats to whoever picked it up!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Couldn't resist this one at The Watchery. Understanding it's preowned, and seeing the nick on the bezel and by the clasp, $377 after coupon and rebate is still a ridiculously low price for this watch.

I'm not sure about the movement; I think it's a Sellita SW-200.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> View attachment 8408850
> Wenger Seaforce Arctic Light Watch$149.99 plus shipping
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wenger-seaforce-arctic-light-watch


Does anyone have this or seen it in person? I like it but can find almost nothing about it. Looks like a good price.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Couldn't resist this one at The Watchery. Understanding it's preowned, and seeing the nick on the bezel and by the clasp, $377 after coupon and rebate is still a ridiculously low price for this watch.
> 
> I'm not sure about the movement; I think it's a Sellita SW-200.
> 
> ...


Is that rubber strap the kind you cut to size?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Sure, the design is pretty polarising and many people will outright hate it... but $499 on clearance for a decently made Swiss-made auto chrono with a Valjoux 7750 bicompax movement is just stupidly cheap.

Pasquale Bruni Uomo Chronograph Stainless Swiss Made Automatic Men's Watch 00MCA13









Pasquale Bruni Uomo Chronograph Stainless Swiss Made Automatic Men's Watch 01MCAGG









Pasquale Bruni Uomo Chronograph Stainless Swiss Made Automatic Men's Watch 01MCA44









Pasquale Bruni Uomo Chronograph Stainless Swiss Made Automatic Men's Watch 01MCA1BORD


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Sure, the design is pretty polarising and many people will outright hate it... but $499 on clearance for a decently made Swiss-made auto chrono with a Valjoux 7750 bicompax movement is just stupidly cheap.
> 
> Pasquale Bruni Uomo Chronograph Stainless Swiss Made Automatic Men's Watch 00MCA13


I'm waiting for the Carla Bruni model. She delivers the watch to your door too!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Is that rubber strap the kind you cut to size?


It is to the very last 1 or 2 holes making it a ~6.75 wrist size at most IMO.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

journeyforce said:


> Heads up on TJ Maxx again. I went to the local TJ Maxx that is near work and they had a few new watches since I was last there.
> 
> They had several new Seiko solar chronos. 3 of which were of the Prospex line. I got a Seiko SSC293 Solar Alarm Chrono (sells for $395 full retail) for $89.99 plus tax. the watch was made Jan 2016 (so it is only a 6 month old production watch)
> 
> ...


I've been looking for that first Prospex for months! That's a great price. Half of Amazon. Did they have any more? What state did you find it in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> If you are talking about SBGV005 then yes it was me  but I am still ticked that I missed the other grand seikos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! On the rare occasion I see someone wearing a GS, if it seems appropriate, I might say in a low key way: "Great watch." But I think most GS owners already know that, appreciate all that went into it and aren't looking for a brand name that's more well known as a status symbol. Stealth cool.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

grimep said:


> from the last couple of pages..
> $5200
> $3475
> $3295
> ...


I hear ya, but while I think most members here probably are looking for deals between $50 and $250, I'd guess most of us love the variety of ALL the watches mentioned here--- yes----even the $5000+ ones, hopefully well discounted. A deal's a deal....

This forum's great for me for learning about brands I never knew about, really for window shopping. It covers a lot of ground without having to go into a lot of niche threads, forums. Besides, a number of posters here are, in the best sense: "characters."

I might not ever get that Porsche Turbo S or the new drop top Rolls Royce Dawn, but that doesn't mean I don't love to read about them! And while I'll never get a platinum Omega Aqua Terra at 46K, if a steel one in 41.5mm, silver dial, gold indices, on a bracelet comes in at 40% off or around $3500, I might just have to redefine "affordable'.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

colgex said:


> It is to the very last 1 or 2 holes making it a ~6.75 wrist size at most IMO.


I noticed that too, there is a reason it is so cheap, it's practically unwearable with that proprietary strap cut to the minimum.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> I noticed that too, there is a reason it is so cheap, it's practically unwearable with that proprietary strap cut to the minimum.


Welp, if it doesn't fit, back to them it ships.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> I'm waiting for the Carla Bruni model. She delivers the watch to your door too!
> View attachment 8412426


I'm in for that.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lextempus.com dropped their Nomos prices even further, right after I bought mine. 

Someone jump on the Tangomat GMT!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Tangomat GMT's are supposed to have city names in the 9 o'clock window, why does this have deviation from GMT?

Plus, no box, no papers? Does it have a NOMOS warranty? Are they an AD?


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> lextempus.com dropped their Nomos prices even further, right after I bought mine.
> 
> Someone jump on the Tangomat GMT!


Just be aware that the discount is due to a lack of papers or box and papers as per the description.

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Just be aware that the discount is due to a lack of papers or box and papers as per the description.
> 
> Cheers, Wen


Didn't even notice. Good catch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Tangomat GMT's are supposed to have city names in the 9 o'clock window, why does this have deviation from GMT?
> 
> Plus, no box, no papers? Does it have a NOMOS warranty? Are they an AD?


This is the GMT Plus.

Yes, they are AD. Read the website.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tsujigiri said:


> They better start handing out the 90% off codes, or they'll lose the valuable customer base of deal hunters who only buy from them when there's no profit margin!



Excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

noticed that before... Are they actually an AD?



Soulspawn said:


> Just be aware that the discount is due to a lack of papers or box and papers as per the description.
> 
> Cheers, Wen


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Congrats! On the rare occasion I see someone wearing a GS, if it seems appropriate, I might say in a low key way: "Great watch." But I think most GS owners already know that, appreciate all that went into it and aren't looking for a brand name that's more well known as a status symbol. Stealth cool.


Thanks. They really are beautiful and after having owned 3 GSs previously (and foolishly selling them off), I think this one will stay. I have finally realized that I have got to have one GS Quartz in my collection at all times and I had been on a lookout for a used SBGV005 for a couple of months now. Never even imagined that I would get a new one for this much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> noticed that before... Are they actually an AD?


Yes. Valid warranty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

So this is more on the affordable side:

I´ve been eyeing this one for a while now and this is by far the best price:

Very interesting Calibrator function (you can regulate your watch yourself) plus it looks really beautiful even if you find the calibrator function to be a gimmick after a while:








399,-, use "RAWR" to bring it down to 359,- and use befrugal for another 8 (my account always shows 10)% off for a final price of around 325,-.

Men's Calibrator Auto Black Leather and Textured Dial SS Rose-Tone Bezel | World of Watches

Next best price outside the WOW/TW universe is a couple of hundreds more.

Here is a video about the watch:





also, 3 years original Bulova warranty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Maybe it's my phlegmatic Kiwi attitude to life, but in these situations I've always felt it a little disingenuous to be surprised when a deal too good to be true turns out to be exactly that.
> 
> Still, some of the emails are quite entertaining
> 
> View attachment 8352866


Yes! Not a kiwi attitude. A smart and collected one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tsujigiri said:


> A. That's the joke. Your demands already sounded a bit entitled, so why not make them even more so.
> 
> B. If they won't sell the watches at that price, then there's a very good chance that that's because they wouldn't make a profit on them. Sure they make a profit on other watches, but those aren't the ones in question here, and they're not the ones people made a mad dash for.
> 
> ...


Yup. Lots of entitled folks and whining all over this thread. A shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ottski44 said:


> EDOX Les Vauberts - Found this deal today - $159 with the code *BDLESVB159* at Ashford, plus it ships free. This is the best price on this watch by $77.
> 
> View attachment 8363786
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yup. Lots of entitled folks and whining all over this thread. A shame.


Perhaps, but be careful not to confuse defending one's consumer rights with whining and entitlement.

As far as I can tell the most vocal complaints have been from those who had _already been charged_ for the goods before the order was cancelled. That's pretty shady, to say the least. I don't know how things work in the USA but it wouldn't even be legal where I live.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


In reference to the Edox Les Vauberts.... The black version with stick indices And the white version with Roman numerals are $159 from ashford with coupon code "SDLES158" 

Been back and forth on purchasing for the last week since I saw it on slickdeals. It seems like it appears at this price every few months.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Just browsing ebay. A couple LePerfect deals caught my eye:

Raymond Weil Chrono for $689.

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Grey and Black Leather Mens Watch 7611784038252 | eBay








Citizen BM8180-03E for $69.99

Citizen Men&apos;s BM8180 03E Eco Drive Canvas Strap Watch 013205070013 | eBay


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> So this is more on the affordable side:
> 
> I´ve been eyeing this one for a while now and this is by far the best price:
> 
> ...


Under which discount in Befrugal is the RAWR code. I can't seem to find it and even though it may work I want to make sure that I get the cash back portion


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Is that rubber strap the kind you cut to size?


Not only is it a cut strap, the way it mounts to the watch is VERY proprietary. I have a PD Flat Six Chrono with the same type of strap. You can find them on eBay for somewhere around $60.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

It was directly sent by WOW via email. These can usually be combined with cb sites from my experience in the past.



Canyon55 said:


> Under which discount in Befrugal is the RAWR code. I can't seem to find it and even though it may work I want to make sure that I get the cash back portion


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Two beautiful Baume and Mercier watches are coming up later today in Amazon's Today's Deals.. They're both decently priced at around $1440 and they can currently be found for ~$1380 online. Worth keeping an eye out if anyone's interested.

Watch models are *10026* and *10028*

You can view Today's Deals page in this *LINK* to see when exactly the deals will be live .

_-Who knows, maybe someone in Amazon mistypes a number somewhere and we actually get to ride donkeys by the end of the day.-_













​


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

I think we should either accept the definition of affordables being fluid and share all deals irrespective of price which I think is a good idea. Not all posts here are strictly about deals and thats fine.

Or we start the Semi-Affordables thread for non-garba.. ehm non-"affordables" .


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Ever popular Bulova, At rock bottom on Amazon


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

I Just got me one of these......had to pinch myself on the price


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Luminox 5021 GN SXC PC Carbon $171 through the other sellers, rock bottom for Amazon (3xCamel)


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> I Just got me one of these......had to pinch myself on the price
> View attachment 8415050
> View attachment 8415058


Looks like its going to a Prime deal later.....may go lower!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

maxixix said:


> I think we should either accept the definition of affordables being fluid and share all deals irrespective of price which I think is a good idea. Not all posts here are strictly about deals and thats fine.
> 
> Or we start the Semi-Affordables thread for non-garba.. ehm non-"affordables" .


I'll gladly take my time and energy to another thread if it's so desired, but I'm not coming back to a different thread to tell you guys about all of the cheap watches that I post here.

Make the call if it's such a big deal. In fact, I'll go start the thread myself just to get the Slickdealer crying out of my mind. Let me know.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

The lextempus deal finally allows me to borrow an annoying phrase from Slickdeals, "Tax kills it." 

Plus, it'll be pretty odd to buy a watch from a dealer 5 miles away from my house after building the motley collection through the wonders of the internets. 

*No seriously, I'm just poor after some solid over-lndulgence. and very sad.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

grimep said:


> from the last couple of pages..
> $5200
> $3475
> $3295
> ...





Robotaz said:


> I'll gladly take my time and energy to another thread if it's so desired, but I'm not coming back to a different thread to tell you guys about all of the cheap watches that I post here.
> 
> Make the call if it's such a big deal. In fact, I'll go start the thread myself just to get the Slickdealer crying out of my mind. Let me know.


Let's remember that this "conversation" began with one post by a member with five posts total (still). He certainly got the response he was after. I believe we have a name for that sort of behavior here on the internet. 

This is the "...I saw a Bargain..." thread. Any item that costs less today than it did yesterday is a bargain to somebody.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> I Just got me one of these......had to pinch myself on the price
> View attachment 8415050
> View attachment 8415058





eggnspoons said:


> Looks like its going to a Prime deal later.....may go lower!!!


And from the "anti-deal" department:

The Lightning Deal price actually went up!


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Looks like its going to a Prime deal later.....may go lower!!!


Think this might be the first time I saw a lightning deal that's more expensive than the pre deal price. Just looked at it and it's $84.99

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> I Just got me one of these......had to pinch myself on the price
> View attachment 8415050
> View attachment 8415058


Thanks a ton...picked one up...Sapphire Swiss quartz...for 80 bucks with hassle-free returns that's the definition of a bargain...and in the words of some folks, picked up my "garba..." watch for the day


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

maxixix said:


> I think we should either accept the definition of affordables being fluid and share all deals irrespective of price which I think is a good idea. Not all posts here are strictly about deals and thats fine.
> 
> Or we start the Semi-Affordables thread for non-garba.. ehm non-"affordables" .


Thing which came into my head...did I just read that..."Or we start the Semi-Affordables thread for non-garba..."

Man, oh man...Talk about being clueless...just had to let that sink in...:roll::-d;-)


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Let's remember that this "conversation" began with one post by a member with five posts total (still). He certainly got the response he was after. I believe we have a name for that sort of behavior here on the internet.
> 
> This is the "...I saw a Bargain..." thread. Any item that costs less today than it did yesterday is a bargain to somebody.


Agree - some non-affordables might become a "stretch"-affordable to people here through being on a cracking good deal, and if not, it's enjoyable salivating at the aspirational relative bargains that some of the other members are able to snaffle and share. Let's keep it all here and let's keep it real.


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Think this might be the first time I saw a lightning deal that's more expensive than the pre deal price. Just looked at it and it's $84.99
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW, this is back down to $79.

Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

And on that note there is a Seiko SNE109 (orange dial solar diver) on the bay (US) for $132 which seems like a good deal, and the seller has a selection of other watches at good prices also including Seiko quartz chronos etc. PM me if you can't find it and I'll mention the seller.


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

RiverRat said:


> FWIW, this is back down to $79.
> 
> Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


I see, the seller WatchesEmporium has it for 79.99 and prime, while the lightning deal is from the seller Perfect Timing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal

Decent for $375

P.S. I take offense to the thread *****in... like if some of us were employed to post deals here and our contract stipulated that the deals can only be up to a certain dollar amount, have the picture, price, coupons on the side not subtracted automatically, etc. etc... I guess some people here don't understand the thread concept and have the bossy mentality ingrained to everything they do in life...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> And on that note there is a Seiko SNE109 (orange dial solar diver) on the bay (US) for $132 which seems like a good deal, and the seller has a selection of other watches at good prices also including Seiko quartz chronos etc. PM me if you can't find it and I'll mention the seller.


The *Seiko SNE107P2 *is only *$125 at Skywatches.com.sg*


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

is this a good deal?

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub

Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy Automatic Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial (383260101) | Bluefly

429.99 at bluefly "SUNNY20" gets it dow to 343.99. IF befrugal(code not listed on befrugal) rebates works then down to 323.35


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

It is used but $599 is a good price

Alpina AL-525B4E6B-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Alpiner Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches

and this store model Aqua Terra with the 8500 displayed is going for $2750

Omega Aqua Terra 231 10 42 21 06 001 Stainless Steel Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 7612586189135 | eBay


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Here is real photo


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

colgex said:


> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> 
> Decent for $375
> 
> P.S. I take offense to the thread *****in... like if some of us were employed to post deals here and our contract stipulated that the deals can only be up to a certain dollar amount, have the picture, price, coupons on the side not subtracted automatically, etc. etc... I guess some people here don't understand the thread concept and have the bossy mentality ingrained to everything they do in life...


Tell them how you really feel next time!

(That was just friendly ribbing, in case that wasn't obvious)

I like that watch. Who makes it?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

NOTE: May not be a great deal as others say it's cheaper at GM sites. But it's also out of stock at Jomashop.

Macy's Private Sale brings this Citizen diver down to $188. It was showing tax for me bringing the total to $201 with free shipping. 
Code is "FORYOU"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> Perhaps, but be careful not to confuse defending one's consumer rights with whining and entitlement.
> 
> As far as I can tell the most vocal complaints have been from those who had _already been charged_ for the goods before the order was cancelled. That's pretty shady, to say the least. I don't know how things work in the USA but it wouldn't even be legal where I live.


Why are you even trying to explain to another person coming in only to thread-sh*t? Another person who has never posted a deal here, but almost certainly has enjoyed one somebody else brought forth?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

seabiscuit23 said:


> is this a good deal?
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub
> 
> ...


I've seen it on the secondary market for $500 so, yes.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> Macy's Private Sale brings this Citizen diver down to $188. It was showing tax for me bringing the total to $201 with free shipping.


Friendly fyi, this has been around $150 (no tax for most) many times from other sellers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Friendly fyi, this has been around $150 (no tax for most) many times from other sellers.


Macy's, JCPenney, Kohl's ... all the sale prices and coupon codes I'm seeing still don't bring the prices into the gray-market range.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

For those who were waiting, all five versions of the beautiful Certina DS-8 Moonphase Chrono HAQ are in stock at JomaShop.

Prices range from $469 to $547.20. 
Code PHONE20 will take $20 off your order.

http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c033-450-16-081-00.html









http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c033-450-16-031-00.html









http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c033-450-11-031-00.html









http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c033-450-11-051-00.html









http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c033-450-22-031-00.html


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Woa the C0334501103100 maybe my next purchase. Very beautiful watch at a reasonable price.

Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

For the Certina, maybe an extra 6% off at shop.com for Jomashop. I've never used shop.com but maybe worth a try.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

seabiscuit23 said:


> is this a good deal?
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub
> 
> ...


Yes. That's a very well made watch for that price.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Tell them how you really feel next time!
> 
> (That was just friendly ribbing, in case that wasn't obvious)
> 
> ...


It is funny that you ask because I got curious myself and started looking into it. Looks like the brand is part of the Timex Group. Obviously, we know the main brand and the other ones are:


Opex
Nautica
TX (2006-2011)


Guess
Gc


Versace
Versus


Salvatore Ferragamo Timepieces
Valentino Timeless - not anymore licensed


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Luminox 5021 GN SXC PC Carbon $171 through the other sellers, rock bottom for Amazon (3xCamel)
> View attachment 8415378
> View attachment 8415394


Different colors, but at $158.

Luminox Men's 5021 SXC PC Carbon GMT Analog Display Analog Quartz Black Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JPS0NWI/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apa_0ezxxbT2MS9X1

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I've seen it on the secondary market for $500 so, yes.


Thanks! I got in for one. I like the case shape.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Barry S said:


> For those who were waiting, all five versions of the beautiful Certina DS-8 Moonphase Chrono HAQ are in stock at JomaShop.
> 
> Prices range from $469 to $547.20.
> Code PHONE20 will take $20 off your order.
> ...


Has anyone looked into purchasing the bracelet separately? I love the brown dial, but I'm not so keen on the brown dial + brown leather strap.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

If anyone would be willing to check their local TJ Maxx for that Seiko SCC293 at $90, I'd be more than happy to PP you some shipping money and a few extra bucks. I've very much been wanting that one for about a year now and that price is about $70 less than Amazon or anywhere else I can find it online. My local store didn't have it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> For those who were waiting, all five versions of the beautiful Certina DS-8 Moonphase Chrono HAQ are in stock at JomaShop.
> 
> Prices range from $469 to $547.20.
> Code PHONE20 will take $20 off your order.


Thanks for the heads up. Hope they really are in stock so they can ship my silver dial on bracelet asap. When I ordered couple weeks back the site said 2-3 weeks. Then received an email a few days later saying 3-5 weeks. Status online shows "processing" still now. Very enthusiastic about receiving this watch. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> Has anyone looked into purchasing the bracelet separately? I love the brown dial, but I'm not so keen on the brown dial + brown leather strap.


It might be difficult in that the only AD's in the US are the SwatchGroup run Hour Passion Boutiques in NYC and Las Vegas.

Here's a link to their website with contact info. Perhaps they can answer your question.

http://www.hourpassion.com/en/?mobile=false#!stores/new-york/34th-street

For what it's worth, the strap with butterfly deployant are high quality and comfortable. I'm also quite a fan of this particular combo.

Here's one of my many real world photos:










Edit: Also note that the lug width is an odd 21mm which might make more difficult to source an aftermarket bracelet.

Another edit: I forgot the link!!


----------



## Anarchy512 (Jun 3, 2016)

DEAL ALERT

Aragon Watch - Timeless Collection of Automatic & Quartz movement - Home Page

all of there watches are on a great sale and I picked up a diver for $100.
bracelets are top quality also, could part it out for this price.

Aragon Watch - Timeless Collection of Automatic & Quartz movement - Home Page

DEAL ALERT

yay, i have contributed.
where is my cookie?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Barry S said:


> It might be difficult in that the only AD's in the US are the SwatchGroup run Hour Passion Boutiques in NYC and Las Vegas.
> 
> Here's a link to their website with contact info. Perhaps they can answer your question.
> 
> ...


I have to say...the "real world" image of this watch...makes it look MUCH better than the stock website image.

Now if only the white faced version had blue hands and blue indexes....


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> I have to say...the "real world" image of this watch...makes it look MUCH better than the stock website image. .


So true with most stock photos -- it's a wonder anyone sells any watches!



Strmwatch said:


> Now if only the white faced version had blue hands and blue indexes....


Nooooo!!!!!

Then I would have to buy another one!!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Barry S said:


> It might be difficult in that the only AD's in the US are the SwatchGroup run Hour Passion Boutiques in NYC and Las Vegas.
> 
> Here's a link to their website with contact info. Perhaps they can answer your question


I realized I forgot the link:

http://www.hourpassion.com/en/?mobile=false#!stores/new-york/34th-street


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Barry S said:


> So true with most stock photos -- it's a wonder anyone sells any watches!


I agree. You'd think some intelligent marketing professional would suggest a company start doing some real world shots. There are numerous models I've been all "meh" about until seeing a shot in the wild, and then it's a must have all the sudden.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Edit: Also note that the lug width is an odd 21mm which might make more difficult to source an aftermarket bracelet


With leather straps it very easy to make 22mm fit on 21mm lugs with a slight squeeze.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anarchy512 said:


> DEAL ALERT
> 
> Aragon Watch - Timeless Collection of Automatic & Quartz movement - Home Page
> 
> ...


Good price if they are any good at all. This is hilarious though.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Macy's, JCPenney, Kohl's ... all the sale prices and coupon codes I'm seeing still don't bring the prices into the gray-market range.


Sorry. I'll remove it then as its not really a deal. I knew it was a model that's fairly popular around here and did a (admittedly cursory) search and the price looked to be lower than the $230ish I was seeing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II automatic for $98.28 but take note its 47mm

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VBNLKUO/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

in video


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

If anybody wants to send at least one to Europe... 


NoRoadtrippin said:


> If anyone would be willing to check their local TJ Maxx for that Seiko SCC293 at $90, I'd be more than happy to PP you some shipping money and a few extra bucks. I've very much been wanting that one for about a year now and that price is about $70 less than Amazon or anywhere else I can find it online. My local store didn't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Why are you even trying to explain to another person coming in only to thread-sh*t? Another person who has never posted a deal here, but almost certainly has enjoyed one somebody else brought forth?


Wow. Now THAT is funny.

I have to recommend that you read more and speak less if this is what's going to come out. Good grief.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> With leather straps it very easy to make 22mm fit on 21mm lugs with a slight squeeze.


To be fair, he said _bracelet_. Good bracelets with odd sizes are somewhat hard to come by.
I agree with the leather straps though, you can size up or down easily. I have two great leather straps that are 19mm and 21mm, and I've used them on all of my watch collection [18mm--22mm]


----------



## Anarchy512 (Jun 3, 2016)

as for the Aragon watches, yeah, not a fan of the Quartz but I the Auto's are a best buy in the under $150 range.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't put too much stock in Jomashop's order status accuracy. The VSA Divemaster Mecha that I purchased back in June of 2015 (and yes, has already arrived) still shows an order status of "processing", lol!



mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Hope they really are in stock so they can ship my silver dial on bracelet asap. When I ordered couple weeks back the site said 2-3 weeks. Then received an email a few days later saying 3-5 weeks. Status online shows "processing" still now. Very enthusiastic about receiving this watch. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

@ frostjoe


You might want to try a European AD to see if they can source it for you cheaper than Hour Passion.

I've bought Certina from Olfert & Co in Germany, and Onewatchforyou.com in Spain.

The Spanish AD is more responsive in his communication than the Germany one, in my experience.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

I really like my Luminox, wish I had gotten that good a deal on it. I guess that's why I like this forum so much.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Pretty good discount on the previously mentioned Amazon deals for B & M (can't find the previous post-sorry)... $768 for the Brown

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007EUZ4P...Z7C6WRGPA#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

and $950 for the Silver dial

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006H4J31..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=FFSP583ED7F85DW85XN8


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If anyone would be willing to check their local TJ Maxx for that Seiko SCC293 at $90, I'd be more than happy to PP you some shipping money and a few extra bucks. I've very much been wanting that one for about a year now and that price is about $70 less than Amazon or anywhere else I can find it online. My local store didn't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you covered. Let me get my 100th post per forum rules and I'll pm you in a day or so.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Infantry mechanical arrived, $215 what a bargain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Heads-up! I spotted some affordable, automatic, no-hack, no-hand-wind, Recrafty goodness at Costco (San Leandro, California) yesterday. It is a Seiko SNKN72, I think, at a good price along with Costco's infamous unreasonably generous return policy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just got a lame ******* ******* **** email from lextempus.com telling me there are no papers for my Nomos. I can have $300 off or a refund. Sacks of sh*t. Don't offer what you can't fulfill.

lextempus.com = sh*t list.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NOT A DEAL:

Having noticed the number 499 on my last post, I'm feeling a bit sentimental. 
#500 just has to be here at home -- the "Heads Up!" thread.

A big thank you to all and a look at the product of my time here.










The Mondaine was the subject of my first post and three of the others are watches I didn't even know existed but suddenly knew I must have.

I hope my contributions have at least matched my rewards.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> Having noticed the number 499 on my last post, I'm feeling a bit sentimental.
> #500 just has to be here at home -- the "Heads Up!" thread.
> ...


Each one is a winner. Congrats on the pickups. But that blue/white kontiki tho.....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I just got a lame ******* ******* **** email from lextempus.com telling me there are no papers for my Nomos. I can have $300 off or a refund. Sacks of sh*t. Don't offer what you can't fulfill.
> 
> lextempus.com = sh*t list.


That stinks.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> I got you covered. Let me get my 100th post per forum rules and I'll pm you in a day or so.


That would be awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I just got a lame ******* ******* **** email from lextempus.com telling me there are no papers for my Nomos. I can have $300 off or a refund. Sacks of sh*t. Don't offer what you can't fulfill.
> 
> lextempus.com = sh*t list.


Take the $300.

Send me $300, I'll send you some papers.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> Having noticed the number 499 on my last post, I'm feeling a bit sentimental.
> #500 just has to be here at home -- the "Heads Up!" thread.
> ...


That Grand Classic is a classic. On my list for next year. But that may change.


----------



## Anarchy512 (Jun 3, 2016)

OMG ha ha ha

WOW TV Limited Watch Deals | WorldofWatches

they have a live braodcast of there sale and it is AWFUL
look at the Invicta prices!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Holy crap I just bought the Nomos Zurich Datum at lextempus.com. Very excited. What an incredible deal!


Congrats!! I was almost about to buy it but my CC declined for some reason last night and then I thought maybe I shouldn't be buying one now, lol... then I slept and got up morning and it was sold out. Lucky you.. it was great deal!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maxy said:


> Congrats!! I was almost about to buy it but my CC declined for some reason last night and then I thought maybe I shouldn't be buying one now, lol... then I slept and got up morning and it was sold out. Lucky you.. it was great deal!


That's just cruel...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Anarchy512 said:


> OMG ha ha ha
> 
> WOW TV Limited Watch Deals | WorldofWatches
> 
> ...


To be fair, video is sometimes better than some GM stock pics.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> Having noticed the number 499 on my last post, I'm feeling a bit sentimental.
> #500 just has to be here at home -- the "Heads Up!" thread.
> ...


Nice watches and congratulations for nearing 500 posts. I wasn't that into the Mondaine and Eterna Kon Tiki's, but those are really nice and let's just say their appeal has 'grown on me'. The band on that Mondaine shows how you can sometimes take a great watch and still add some tasteful 'pizzazz' to it. Was that a stock band?

If there ever was a forum that for me represents items 'I don't need, but gotta have'----this is it!

Thanks!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

RyanD said:


> That's just cruel...


Lol.. now I read that he didn't end up buying.. sorry about that. Btw, the watch is now priced $4500 which is awesome deals.. who cares abt papers.. at least its from AD. Nomos papers are not worth that much.. servicing and all its pretty simple!

https://lextempus.com/products/zurich-datum-802?variant=1705617923


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some good prices on pre-owned watches with 1-year warranties.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> ...The band on that Mondaine shows how you can sometimes take a great watch and still add some tasteful 'pizzazz' to it. Was that a stock band?


The stock strap, while soft and comfortable, was just plain ugly -- black leather with no texture, no stitching, no anything.

This one is the Di-Modell Rallye I picked up from Holben's.

http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/di-modell-rallye-black-red/

It really does suit the watch perfectly. I'd love to take credit but I got the idea from another member here.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Luxury Discount Store, through both Amazon and eBay, has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Chronograph, model H32596151, for $917. I believe that's the lowest I've ever seen them going for. I have a version of this with gold indices and it is an outstanding watch, a cut above the typical around-$1,000 stuff.

https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Jaz...dp/B00AASL03I?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If I had any desire for a Rolex, I'd grab this. $2300 with a 1-year warranty. Junk ones sell for $2000.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...lex-datejust-automatic-16030-108977-pre-owned


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> Thanks a ton...picked one up...Sapphire Swiss quartz...for 80 bucks with hassle-free returns that's the definition of a bargain...and in the words of some folks, picked up my "garba..." watch for the day


Not sure if this was already mentioned, but that watch having a sapphire crystal is doubtful...Amazon is the only place that lists it as having a sapphire crystal. Elsewhere it is described as having a mineral crystal (which would be more in line with the price)...

none the less, enjoy the watch...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Anarchy512 said:


> as for the Aragon watches, yeah, not a fan of the Quartz but I the Auto's are a best buy in the under $150 range.


FYI, I researched Aragon watches before. It looks like they used to be called "Android" watches, so reviews that you find under that name should apply to Aragon. I would just warn to look at the thickness of their watches. They're pretty big, probably too big for my personal taste. For example, I like the concept of the Silverjet case, but it's 19mm thick!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> Take the $300.
> 
> Send me $300, I'll send you some papers.


ROFL! Nice.

LOL!


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Barry S said:


> NOT A DEAL:
> 
> Having noticed the number 499 on my last post, I'm feeling a bit sentimental.
> #500 just has to be here at home -- the "Heads Up!" thread.
> ...


This kontiki is burning


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Why are you even trying to explain to another person coming in only to thread-sh*t? Another person who has never posted a deal here, but almost certainly has enjoyed one somebody else brought forth?


Well... between the complaints, the complaints about the complaints and the anger, I thought I might be able to inject some civility into the thread.

Also this:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Robangel said:


> while I'll never get a platinum Omega Aqua Terra at 46K, if a steel one in 41.5mm, silver dial, gold indices, on a bracelet comes in at 40% off or around $3500, I might just have to redefine "affordable'.


These do show up on occasion. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

thedius said:


> Massdrop has a very nice looking Victorinox Auto Chrono with ETA movement @ $549
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-automatic-chronograph-watch


Not sure if anyone mentioned this already but the drop price was lowered to $499.00 and that is a damn good price for the ETA Valgranges chrono movement in a solid looking watch. I like black dial, leather strap version and am seriously considering breaking my moratorium on watch-buying for this. However, that would obliterate my Comic-con fund and I would not even receive it in time to show it off at the convention.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

According to camel camel camel this is a good price on a Breitling Superocean Heritage Chrono Black on mesh stainless band $2675.04. Just noticed there are two available around this price and both are displays with no factory box or papers but do have two year warranty.










https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B009RP5PSG/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> According to camel camel camel this is a good price on a Breitling Superocean Heritage Chrono Black on mesh stainless band $2675.04.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good price plus no sales tax from that seller. 2-year Amazon warranty. 6% cash back from BeFrugal makes it $2514.53.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Good price if they are any good at all. This is hilarious though.


Ugh, that cut out to look at a piece of the quartz movement is brutal. And I genuinely like quartz watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The little devil on one shoulder says, "A Valjoux 7750 movement automatic chronograph, sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance, for $585!" The little angel on the other shoulder says, "It's an Invicta!"

Invicta Mens Capsule Swiss Made ETA 7750 Valjoux Automatic Chronograph Watch 886678124954 | eBay


----------



## seabiscuit23 (Nov 30, 2015)

I just bought this JeanRichard Terrascope, $725 list price from Ashford ($671.50 with $43.50 befrugal cashback and $10 befrugal sign up bonus)

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-701-HDC0 Men's Watch , watches

I'm pretty sure this was shared here before and was lower, but can't resist the case design! I think I like the case design more than the hamilton khaki navy sub I just bought a few hours earlier! hope it fits well.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

"WtW, snap out of it! It's oooglay"
-guardian angel


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> According to camel camel camel this is a good price on a Breitling Superocean Heritage Chrono Black on mesh stainless band $2675.04. Just noticed there are two available around this price and both are displays with no factory box or papers but do have two year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet watch and has some extra features, but while I still don't love the way they styled the hour hand on most of the Tudors (looks kind of like a rail road crossing sign to me) the Tudor Black Bay series has grown on me more than the Brietlings. The Black Bay has more than enough other qualities and like this Breitling, also is a real handsome timepiece. But in this price range I'd look long and hard at the Tudor Black Bay first. Like the Eterna (until today, I didn't realize Eterna founded ETA in 1856) some of the Tudors have become more appealing to me over time.








Tudor Heritage Black Bay $2695 http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79220n-bkls.html (On distressed black leather strap)

Please forgive me for previously mentioning a while back when there were some smoking hot Kon Tiki deals posted here, my bemused wife (who's wonderfully supportive of my watch 'hobby') saw one particular version and said: "They must like pizza a lot"---that said, I think (hope) a Kon Tiki may one day be in my collection!!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 8422138
> 
> 
> View attachment 8422146


The lower button activates the onboard strobe-light if the 'look-at-my-watch' styling doesn't work immediately. Yikes...


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I know there is something out there I can pass off as a Father's Day gift!! I'm in the edge of my seat.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> That Grand Classic is a classic. On my list for next year. But that may change.


Same here. It's been in my want-list since I first set my eyes on it 3 years ago... I've been trying my best to forget about it due to bad economics but the gentlemen here aren't really of the merciful kind. _"This is directed to you, too, MacInFL and WorthTheWrist_".


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko SNKL51, $57.90. No tax, free shipping. Automatic, kind of dressy, see through crystal back. At 37mm not large, but maybe a nice gift for a graduating, slim young gent. A nice intro into mechanical watches, at a quartz price.

Seiko Automatic Watch SNKL51K1 SNKL51K


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Tisell has a few new offerings available with Miyota 9015 movements at $195. Welcome to joyful online shopping!

I'm really leaning towards this one:







40mm, 9015 movement, Domed AR coated sapphire, etc.

Thanks to kuhar pointing this out in the Tisell thread.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Another excellent Seiko 5 that I recently discovered is the SNXA11. Great legibility and lume. Can be had for *$62 *shipped worldwide.
Would also be a sound choice for a Father's Day gift. There is white, black, and gold dial versions, but the champagne dial has something exceptional about it.

*LINK HERE*

Some borrowed photos:
























Robangel said:


> Seiko SNKL51, $57.90. No tax, free shipping. Automatic, kind of dressy, see through crystal back. At 37mm not large, but maybe a nice gift for a graduating, slim young gent. A nice intro into mechanical watches, at a quartz price.
> 
> Seiko Automatic Watch SNKL51K1 SNKL51K


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Delete 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Starbuy in Aus has the Q&Q Smile Solar watches at $45AUD, although even the domestic shipping wipes out most of the saving from RRP. Anyway, not bad for light Eco-Drive watches in some fun colours - and cheaper than titanium...
Below is just one of the conservative colour options available, though to be fair they do have actual conservative colours on sale also.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> Looks like its going to a Prime deal later.....may go lower!!!


Ha ha, prime deal my ass, went up to $84 then back down to $79


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford's eBay account has the Edox Les Vauberts black dial automatic with date for $287.99. It's $315 on their website.

Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 80081 3 NIN | eBay






Purty.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I just got a lame ******* ******* **** email from lextempus.com telling me there are no papers for my Nomos. I can have $300 off or a refund. Sacks of sh*t. Don't offer what you can't fulfill.
> 
> lextempus.com = sh*t list.


I only got $200 and a receipt from the brick and motor store. Though mine was cheaper at $1160.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Tisell has a few new offerings available with Miyota 9015 movements at $195. Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> I'm really leaning towards this one:
> View attachment 8423490
> ...


That's a great looking watch, and a 28,800 movement. Tempted...


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford's eBay account has the Edox Les Vauberts black dial automatic with date for $287.99. It's $315 on their website.
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 80081 3 NIN | eBay
> 
> ...


That's a great deal on a beautiful piece.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ki6h said:


> That's a great looking watch, and a 28,800 movement. Tempted...


Yep. I ended up buying one. Looks great, great price, great specs, Tisells great reputation with a miyota 9015 shortage..... I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yep. I ended up buying one. Looks great, great price, great specs, Tisells great reputation with a miyota 9015 shortage..... I just couldn't pass it up.


Wow! Please share photos & your reactions / opinion when the watch arrives. Eager to hear more.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've had good luck with display models, myself.
> 
> I got a Citizen Signature Grand Classic automatic, white dial, from Inventory Adjusters, declared as a display model, and it arrived absolutely pristine. Not a mark or blemish on it.
> 
> If you think about it, if it truly was a display model somewhere, how much abuse could that entail? How exactly does someone make a scratch, dent or nick on a watch while checking it out in the store? (As I say that, I realize I'm the DB who would drop an expensive watch to the floor while looking at it in a jewelry store.)


I bought the Citizen AT4008-51E for my very good friend, $135, store display model from Jacobtime. It had a few scratches on the bracelet but the watch head was pristine, and functioned perfectly. I had been wanting to buy him a Citizen AT for months but prices were $250+, and then this one appeared thanks to this thread. He needed a better watch, he drives a limousine for Napa/Sonoma wine tours, and he had no clue about watches. The one he wore really didn't look good. Anyway, he's thrilled with his new Citizen watch, which you guys made possible.

I'd like to give back, contribute to the deals you guys find, but I don't know how you guys do it. I bought an Edox hydro-sub using AFFHYDRO... but I don't know where you found that. You've given tools to post links and photos but not in the month I've been following this thread direction on how to ferret out and post deals. In any case, I'm grateful you got my friend a watch he's thrilled with at a great price.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> According to camel camel camel this is a good price on a Breitling Superocean Heritage Chrono Black on mesh stainless band $2675.04. Just noticed there are two available around this price and both are displays with no factory box or papers but do have two year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Adding photos from "difficult" sites (18 seconds in this case)


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> If anybody wants to send at least one to Europe...


I've got the sister-in-law and nephew checking the local Maxx stores. If they can turn up more than one, the nephew comes to Spain end of July.

I'll let you know.


----------



## Greenbuttskunk (Jul 26, 2012)

Adding to the TJ Maxx deals, another user reported finding a second generation Orange Monster (srp309) at TJ Maxx for $89!

These have been going up in price and around the internet lately. I just bought one for $185 last week.....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> I only got $200 and a receipt from the brick and motor store. Though mine was cheaper at $1160.


How does an AD not have boxes and papers on so many watches? I think it's shady.

They did have boxes and papers, but now they don't? I don't think so.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Got this email this morning but the link won't work










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

It cant be good that i check this form every day that i come into work. It could hit 1000 posts by the end of this week. Each post I feel that I want that watch.. Pity my credit card keeps saying no Friggin way man..... Regardless waiting on my overtime to kick in and will get a Junkers watch next!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Cathalibm said:


> It cant be good that i check this form every day that i come into work. It could hit 1000 posts by the end of this week. Each post I feel that I want that watch.. Pity my credit card keeps saying no Friggin way man..... Regardless waiting on my overtime to kick in and will get a Junkers watch next!


I think you meant so write 1.000 pages because we are already here as far as posts are concerned: 9459 no.. wait... that's 9460 now...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Got this email this morning but the link won't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even seeing this listed as a "Drop" on their pages...only in the "Polls" section.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

One for UK chums:

"Glycine" Black Classic Enduring Watch - TK Maxx


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Got this email this morning but the link won't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watches. We'll have to wait and see if the drop materializes.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

My guess is it will hit 1000 pages either tomorrow or Wednesday. SO MANY DEALS here. We should make guesses as to when it will happen.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Got this email this morning but the link won't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see a Max Bill drop from them in my last email, and I don't see it on the site either. Weird.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I didn't see a Max Bill drop from them in my last email, and I don't see it on the site either. Weird.


8:53 a.m. , it obviously was a mistake but hopefully it means that drop is coming soon.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 8:53 a.m. , it obviously was a mistake but hopefully it means that drop is coming soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'd certainly like to see one.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

If you search for it, it shows that the drop is being voted on with several watches in contention. So it's weird that the email makes it look like it's available, but it doesn't appear to be finalized yet


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wanted to thank everyone who keep this thread going and to share my exquisite SBGV005 which I just received!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't follow F1. I don't know who "Williams" is. I only know these watches are HOT.

$729 with 'GOOGLE20' coupon code:









Oris Williams F1 Team Day Date Black Dial Autoamtic Men's Watch 01 735 7716 4154-07 4 24 50 - Williams F1 - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

$679 with 'GOOGLE20':









Oris Williams F1 Day Date Blue Dial Black Rubber Men's Watch 735-7716-4155RS - Williams F1 - Oris - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Sellita SW200 movements. If you can convince yourself that the "W" on the dial stands for "Watchuseek," you're golden!

P.S. The slide-out "Williams" plate you can extend over the crown I could have done without.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to the thread for the heads up on the Deep Blue Sale. I picked up these two for less than $150 each.



















- via tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

theague said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the thread for the heads up on the Deep Blue Sale. I picked up these two for less than $150 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "Pepsi's" went FAST...glad i had decided to snag one at the beginning.

How are you liking the "Day/Night" so far? I'm still on the fence about snagging one. Can you possibly post a wrist shot and a decent distance so it doesn't look gigantic?


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> The "Pepsi's" went FAST...glad i had decided to snag one at the beginning.
> 
> How are you liking the "Day/Night" so far? I'm still on the fence about snagging one. Can you possibly post a wrist shot and a decent distance so it doesn't look gigantic?


yes they did go fast. I did not hesitate! 

I wore the Daynight over the weekend and really enjoyed it. This one is also sold out, the one that is available still on the website is slightly different. They are both 46mm though and the size didn't bother me one bit. I have a 7.25" wrist and I like my watches big. The Poly Carb case is super light and easy to wear. I'll try to post a wrist shot tonight when I get home. I didn't take any over the weekend other than the one I posted already.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't follow F1. I don't know who "Williams" is. I only know these watches are HOT.


Sir Frank Williams


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

New Eternas on The Watchery. Newer models too. Only really interesteting piece a Kontiki Date for 499,- however. (Probably OOS at the time this is posted though)...

Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Mhmm, now I get a coupon code for ToM but can´t find any interesting watches...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> New Eternas on The Watchery. Newer models too. Only really interesteting piece a Kontiki Date for 499,- however. (Probably OOS at the time this is posted though)...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


TWWELCOME20 takes off $20. I couldn't find anything else that worked. If this was at that $400 mark as it was sometime ago I might have jumped now. Was not really aware of KonTiki at that time.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Got this email this morning but the link won't work
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


massdrop[.]com/buy/junghans-max-bill-automatic-watch

gah, newb can't post link.

[.] = .


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

FLASH30 = 30 off 300
FLASH75 = 75 off 750
FLASH125 = 125 off 1000

can be combined with befrugal´s 10% cb.



mplsabdullah said:


> TWWELCOME20 takes off $20. I couldn't find anything else that worked. If this was at that $400 mark as it was sometime ago I might have jumped now. Was not really aware of KonTiki at that time.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

theague said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to the thread for the heads up on the Deep Blue Sale. I picked up these two for less than $150 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shucks! I didn't jump on the site soon enough. I prefer your Daynight to the one that's in stock. I really want to check out a tritium watch and the price is right.

I'll check back this week; maybe I'll get lucky.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't follow F1. I don't know who "Williams" is. I only know these watches are HOT.


Williams is one of the three winningest Formula 1 racing teams in history. It won nine constructors (or car maker titles), second behind Ferrari; it is also one of the leading developers of automotive racing technology, some of which has ended up in cars driven by the rest of us. Seven of its best-known racers, including Alain Prost and Nigel Mansell, won F1 titles with the team. It was also the last team of Ayrton Senna, one of the most-legendary racers in the history of the sport; he died in a crash during the San Marino Grand Prix in 1994 while racing a Williams car.

Buying a Oris Williams won't make you a top race driver. It will make your arm look sweet while you are driving.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

jacbergey said:


> massdrop[.]com/buy/junghans-max-bill-automatic-watch
> 
> gah, newb can't post link.
> 
> [.] = .


Yep, here it is! Thanks for that. Searching did not lead to it at all for some reason. Only 4 needed to get to $825. Not a bad price at all.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-automatic-watch


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> New Eternas on The Watchery. Newer models too. Only really interesteting piece a Kontiki Date for 499,- however. (Probably OOS at the time this is posted though)...
> 
> Yes. Gone.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Must be (OOS already), 'cause I ain't seeing no KonTiki Date models out of the 20 Eterna models currently listed on their site.



Uhrman said:


> New Eternas on The Watchery. Newer models too. Only really interesteting piece a Kontiki Date for 499,- however. (Probably OOS at the time this is posted though)...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Bulova automatic at $259 from thewatchery..
Coupons and cash back should apply

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/302917


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

How about a Frederique Constant Slimline automatic on bracelet for (one dollar) under a grand? It looks like that's about $280+ better than everybody else.

Still puzzled as to why you'd have an automatic watch with no second hand. But the watch overall is quite a classic looker -- especially that bracelet.

Frederique Constant Slim Line Mens Watch Model: FC-306S4S6B3


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

nice alpina Alpina AL-860B5AQ6B-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Alpiner Auto Chrono SS Black Dial & Bezel SS, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches
usd 999 add a 10 sunglasses use FLASH125 Coupon + befrugal and it will be about 790 for a good watch
its pre owned but as i can see on photos its gently used


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vitekodessa said:


> nice alpina Alpina AL-860B5AQ6B-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Alpiner Auto Chrono SS Black Dial & Bezel SS, Luxury Alpina Automatic Watches
> usd 999 add a 10 sunglasses use FLASH125 Coupon + befrugal and it will be about 790 for a good watch
> its pre owned but as i can see on photos its gently used


No indication of warranty period past 30 days, box, no papers, missings links....present big problems for resale but it could be a great deal for someone willing to take the risk and planning to keep it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> New Eternas on The Watchery. Newer models too. Only really interesteting piece a Kontiki Date for 499,- however. (Probably OOS at the time this is posted though)...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Please tell me there were none with white dials.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't follow F1. I don't know who "Williams" is. I only know these watches are HOT.
> 
> $729 with 'GOOGLE20' coupon code:
> 
> ...


That W could stand for watchuseek :-d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

heady91 said:


> Please tell me there were none with white dials.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


White with the tan/gold markings was available and went fast.

On a side note: I have been purchasing too much lately so can all of you please agree to only post deals that I would in NO way be interested in. Keeping them above $500 is a good start. Although this madness is starting me make me look at more expensive pieces and say "hmm". And only ugly watches under $500. I almost fell prey to that Kontiki. Thank you |>


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> White with the tan/gold markings was available and went fast.
> 
> On a side note: I have been purchasing too much lately so can all of you please agree to only post deals that I would in NO way be interested in. Keeping them above $500 is a good start. Although this madness is starting me make me look at more expensive pieces and say "hmm". And only ugly watches under $500. I almost fell prey to that Kontiki. Thank you |>


Oh, that's good. I'm after the white with blue indices.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brrrdn said:


> That W could stand for watchuseek :-d


Thats the first thought that came to my mind when I saw it. Thought "wow this website is really making some moves", lol.



heady91 said:


> Oh, that's good. I'm after the white with blue indices.
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


I also really like the blue indices as well however I seriously considered the gold one today. If it was $400 as it was in the past I may have caved. I do like the watch however I am also sure the hive mentality (or maybe I want to be one of the cool kids?) is forcing my hand. Yes I blame all of you. :-|


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Amazon has the T2N700 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch for $85 right now. Not a screaming deal when compared to the competition but clear of next best by $5. I have a soft spot in my heart for this piece. I know it's busy, but it's a GMT Chrono with a weird date window placement! And seriously, it's intelligent quartz guys! Intelligent! Plus INDIGLO!!!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0053EXKFK/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> New Eternas on The Watchery. Newer models too. Only really interesteting piece a Kontiki Date for 499,- however. (Probably OOS at the time this is posted though)...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Thanks for making me spend $1099.99. :-(



Uhrman said:


> FLASH30 = 30 off 300
> FLASH75 = 75 off 750
> FLASH125 = 125 off 1000
> 
> can be combined with befrugal´s 10% cb.


But saving me $125 doing it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Williams is one of the three winningest Formula 1 racing teams in history. It won nine constructors (or car maker titles), second behind Ferrari; it is also one of the leading developers of automotive racing technology, some of which has ended up in cars driven by the rest of us. Seven of its best-known racers, including Alain Prost and Nigel Mansell, won F1 titles with the team. It was also the last team of Ayrton Senna, one of the most-legendary racers in the history of the sport; he died in a crash during the San Marino Grand Prix in 1994 while racing a Williams car.
> 
> Buying a Oris Williams won't make you a top race driver. It will make your arm look sweet while you are driving.


A nice result for Williams Martini Racing this weekend as well. I got to see it live


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm thinking of using that "sorry we hosed you on the T-Navigator, here's $20" coupon code from Jacob Time on this Citizen Eco-Drive AW1465-06H. I like the dial design, the black date wheel, and it just seems well-coordinated with case and strap. $99.53, with coupon code taking it to $79.53. In terms of the kind of style I like, it's right in my wheelhouse.

In a world where you're all scoring deals around this price range on far superior Citizen watches at TJMaxx, I probably shouldn't even mention this. But my TJMaxx stores were duds.

Citizen Drive AR Nylon Mens Watch AW1465-06H


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yep, here it is! Thanks for that. Searching did not lead to it at all for some reason. Only 4 needed to get to $825. Not a bad price at all.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-automatic-watch


They are saying in the discussions section that the Chronoscopes are coming in a separate drop later this month.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This Bulova Precisionist is a spotlight deal on eBay today. $119.










http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...item1a09b2064d&_trkparms=5373:0|5374:Featured

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In a world where you're all scoring deals around this price range on far superior Citizen watches at TJMaxx, I probably shouldn't even mention this. But my TJMaxx stores were duds.


I visited 6 different T.J. Maxx stores in my region this past weekend. Inventory levels were hit or miss and half the stores I visited had few to no watches on clearance. I ended up purchasing five watches in total. Four of them being clearance items. Here is what I got:















The first Citizen is a BY0100-51H, this is the only watch I purchased that was not on clearance. It was regularly marked at $199.
The second Citizen is a BL5250-02L. Clearance priced at $119.

The blue watch is a Bulova Marine Star Chrono with a rubber strap and ceramic/composite case, model 98B246-000. Kind of an odd ball but it was on clearance for $79.
Lots of you are familiar with the Bulova 98B245. This one was also on clearance at the same store as the Marine Star for $79.
Finally, the Nixon 48-20 Chrono was a bit of a surprise to me. I picked it up for $79, also on clearance.

Some tips for other T.J. Maxx bargain hunters:

T.J. Maxx is believed to cycle inventory every 3-5 days. If you have a store nearby it may be worthwhile to check in weekly to see if any new inventory has arrived. I will be testing this theory in the coming weeks.

Clearance items are marked with a red tag and seemed to be very bargain priced. Some red tagged items may go through multiple rounds of price discounting. Mark downs are believed to occur every couple weeks. Yellow tagged items are final clearance and will not go any lower in price. I did not come across any yellow tag watches this past weekend.

Something I noticed is that most of the clearance watches were in a separate section of the jewelry display. You can identify the section with all the red tags. They seemed to put all the clearance items in the same section so the watches may be mixed in with various earrings, rings and bracelets.

Some of the stores also had a separate display shelf nearby the jewelry counter with more clearance watches. These were mainly lower priced offerings but there is potential to find something worthwhile in there. I did not realize this until about the third store so I may have missed a few deals.

Citizen watches are displayed without the outer box and instructions/warranty information. They keep these outer boxes underneath the jewelry counter and retrieve them during checkout. If you are particular about things like I am you will want to check with them to make sure you are getting the correct outer box and instructions. One of the Citizens I purchased came with instructions for a different model. The other was missing the correct outer box.

Hopefully that info helps someone find some nice deals!


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> I've got the sister-in-law and nephew checking the local Maxx stores. If they can turn up more than one, the nephew comes to Spain end of July.
> 
> I'll let you know.


Thank you. I'm in France


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Guys, as expected, the prices for most of the new eternas dropped substantially...

Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Guys, as expected, the prices for most of the new eternas dropped substantially...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Oh, man -- that black-dial, newer-style KonTiki chrono and that 1948, black-dial, small-second manufacture ....


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

FLASH 75 will knock 75 bucks off the chrono konitki on bracelet. Plus %10 Befrugal cashback around $650? .....................................................



WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, man -- that black-dial, newer-style KonTiki chrono and that 1948, black-dial, small-second manufacture ....


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, man -- that black-dial, newer-style KonTiki chrono and that 1948, black-dial, small-second manufacture ....


I know, both are crazy deals... A manufacture movement for 899 minus coupons etc is a real steal... The chrono looks so cool and the 7750 is a good movement. Really tempted... dang it... On the other hand, they are probably sold out anyways and a couple of people will receive the "CANNOT FILL" crap...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, man -- that black-dial, newer-style KonTiki chrono and that 1948, black-dial, small-second manufacture ....


None of them show up on Eterna's site anymore, but yeah, great deals. The 1948 spherodrive small seconds for $900 is awesome. The KonTiki chrono for $700 is, too.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I am wondering if Eterna is introducing a new Kontiki Auto Chrono soon, as there are no Auto Chronos at all on their website.
BTW, I think the new Royal Kontiki line up is just awesome. The flyback and GMT flyback Chronos with manufacture movement are so incredibly nice...
















Robotaz said:


> None of them show up on Eterna's site anymore, but yeah, great deals. The 1948 spherodrive small seconds for $900 is awesome. The KonTiki chrono for $700 is, too.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank god I am out of money lol. Expensive couple of months! Curse this thread....


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

I've been trying really hard not to buy anything, but I found something special (to me, anyway) in that lex tempus sale.As did others, apparently, as the Grand Seikos are gone. Do they take PayPal? Please say no, I really don't need another dress watch!


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Holy Moses.! It's almost 2am here and I'm in front of my screen trying to choose whether I should get the black or the silver dial kontiki chrono.. I don't even know if I have the cash atm after the tudor purchase but it's just bananas 625$ for val 7750. Maybe buy and sell after 2months for the double price?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Who's ready for another eterna frenzy? Some good (not great) prices at Joma
http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=Eterna


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> Thank god I am out of money lol. Expensive couple of months! Curse this thread....


Same here and I'm not sure why I keep coming back to it. It's just fun to keep an eye on all these deals!


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Alright I decided to have a good sleep before I lose control. A part of me wishes that the kontiki chronos be OOS when I wake up. And I hope someone comes and says that it's not a huge deal after all for a val 7750. 

Things to do tomorrow: unsubscribe this thread


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Who's ready for another eterna frenzy? Some good (not great) prices at Joma
> Jomashop - Search


For some reason I cannot access Jomashop tonight... (probably for the best)


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Who's ready for another eterna frenzy? Some good (not great) prices at Joma
> http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=Eterna


Those have been up for a couple of weeks


----------



## spyderco10 (Mar 21, 2011)

janusspiritius said:


> Holy Moses.! It's almost 2am here and I'm in front of my screen trying to choose whether I should get the black or the silver dial kontiki chrono.. I don't even know if I have the cash atm after the tudor purchase but it's just bananas 625$ for val 7750. *Maybe buy and sell after 2months for the double price?*


Seeing that you're fairly new here, here's a bit of advice:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Costco has the Casio SGW1000 for $70










100M Water Resistant, Altimeter, Barometer, Digital Compass, Thermometer, Low Temperature Resistant (-10C/14F), LED Backlight (Super Illuminator) with Afterglow, World Time 31 time zones (48 cities + coordinated universal time), daylight saving on/off
5 Daily Alarms and 1 Snooze Alarm, Countdown Timer, 1/10 second stopwatch, Auto Calendar (pre-programmed until the year 2099), 12/24 Hour Format, Button operation tone on/off, Storage Battery CR2025, Approx. battery life: 3 years
Quartz Movement
Case Diameter: 54.7mm
Water Resistant To 330 Feet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

janusspiritius said:


> Alright I decided to have a good sleep before I lose control. A part of me wishes that the kontiki chronos be OOS when I wake up. And I hope someone comes and says that it's not a huge deal after all for a val 7750.
> 
> Things to do tomorrow: unsubscribe this thread


Let me help. Earlier this year, this thread made me purchase a Bulova Accutron with a valjoux 7750 for just under $500 at The Watchery. Patience, man!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone have experience buying from the watchery?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought a Seiko from them once and had to return it do to a significantly misaligned chapter ring. Both the purchase and the return procedures smooth and without incident.

I also bought a kon-tiki once from them that the order was never fulfilled due to inventory issues.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

mvon21234 said:


> Let me help. Earlier this year, this thread made me purchase a Bulova Accutron with a valjoux 7750 for just under $500 at The Watchery. Patience, man!


That is incredible. Considering the movement itself costs around $400 to buy alone!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

CanucksFan said:


> That is incredible. Considering the movement itself costs around $400 to buy alone!


I got an Accutron chrono with 7750 for $275 from the watchery.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star quartz chrono, 96C121, for $129.99.

That is a beautiful blue, interesting dial textures and 200m water resistance. It appears to beat the next-best price by $150, which is quite good down at this price level.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...kparms=5373:0|5374:Featured|5079:5000 022695


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

coopc said:


> I visited 6 different T.J. Maxx stores in my region this past weekend. Inventory levels were hit or miss and half the stores I visited had few to no watches on clearance. I ended up purchasing five watches in total. Four of them being clearance items. Here is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 8431194
> View attachment 8431202
> ...


You had better luck than me. Didn't see anything but fashion watches for men. For women I got a nice Wenger for my wife for $30.









Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I got an Accutron chrono with 7750 for $275 for the watchery.


Wow. Be sure to post here if a deal like that comes up again.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Stay strong....stay. Strong.

My new mantra.



Uhrman said:


> Guys, as expected, the prices for most of the new eternas dropped substantially...
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Plenty of posts about it, just search the thread!

EDIT: but YES, they are fine to deal with. Just be sure to look at the listing carefully (many items are Store Display and Pre-owned, but they are marked as such). Haven't had any problems with returns or credits, either.



Ottski44 said:


> Anyone have experience buying from the watchery?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rkubosumi said:


> Stay strong....stay. Strong.
> 
> My new mantra.


Steady .... hold .... hold ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup, and I'm still waiting for my KonTiki 4 Hands that was ordered on 5/26 to ship (but in all fairness to Joma, I did receive an email shortly after ordering stating that it would be 2-3 weeks before it would).



eljay said:


> Those have been up for a couple of weeks





cairoanan said:


> Who's ready for another eterna frenzy? Some good (not great) prices at Joma
> Jomashop - Search


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

rkubosumi said:


> Stay strong....stay. Strong.
> 
> My new mantra.


You think they'll go even cheaper?!?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I got an Accutron chrono with 7750 for $275 for the watchery.


And it's definitely not a SW500?


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

aev said:


> You had better luck than me. Didn't see anything but fashion watches for men. For women I got a nice Wenger for my wife for $30.
> 
> Sent from somewhere using something


I just returned from a visit to the last remaining T.J. Maxx in my region. As expected, the selection of non-fashion watches was limited. I did come across this Victorinox 241377 but it was listed for $449. Amazon has them for $338 so it was not quite the deal I was looking for. Maybe I will check back in a week or two and see if they end up discounting it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> And it's definitely not a SW500?


Excuse the dirt from my wrist, please.

You can see the 7's and make it out. Trying to hold a light and an iPhone.

I know the movement in all my watches.

Edit - I'd be denying the watch its cred if I didn't point out that it runs +1-2 s/d, if not balls on. Incredibly accurate.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Better at night between 2 a.m. and 5 a.m., but you can get the signal well into 8 a.m. After that, it can be a dead zone. The good thing is that the watches don't lose much in time when it doesn't sync (won't even lose a second a day). So by 2 a.m., you can easily sync again.
> 
> Speaking of radio-controlled watches, here's my World Perpetual A-T.
> View attachment 8372738





Sevenmack said:


> The model number is CB0010-53L. Plenty are on sale second-hand at eBay. It is a handsome watch.


Thanks for posting this last week. I found an auction on the Bay for a new-in-box and was the highest bidder at $130. Not a bargain that was posted in this thread but still a bargain for me. You just never know when and where you find a bargain. 

The metal bracelet is not bad but I just like nato's.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

The only notable watch I've seen at the three TJ Maxx's near me is a Seiko SSC227 for $90, which I didn't purchase.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

friendofpugs said:


> The only notable watch I've seen at the three TJ Maxx's near me is a Seiko SSC227 for $90, which I didn't purchase.


I saw a beautiful Chris Ward C9 FLE at TJMaxx, but I was wearing it


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I got an Accutron chrono with 7750 for $275 for the watchery.


Yeah... The Watchery seem to have rock bottom prices: my record was the Porsche design chrono (with titanium case and bracelet) for $450 after coupon and rebate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Those Konticki chronos are amazing, and with amazing prices too, the problem is which one to get, the bracelet one sounds like the best deal of course but I really love that leather strap for about $50 less after all the rebates , but then I love the PVD version too, so again, too much choice prevents me from making A choice.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

It´s a common misperception that the Sellita movements are worse than the "original" ETAs. They are at least on par.



eljay said:


> And it's definitely not a SW500?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> It´s a common misperception that the Sellita movements are worse than the "original" ETAs. They are at least on par.


It wasn't a judgement of their quality. They're cheaper than the equivalent ETAs, and Bulova does use them.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> Thanks for posting this last week. I found an auction on the Bay for a new-in-box and was the highest bidder at $130. Not a bargain that was posted in this thread but still a bargain for me. You just never know when and where you find a bargain.
> 
> The metal bracelet is not bad but I just like nato's.


Congratulations! Wear it in great health!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SNKN01 $80 @ TJMAXX



















I didn't buy it but that really is a sharp looking watch. I want to get it but in light of some other new purchases I'm not sure when I would ever wear it.

This is a big watch but does not wear like a typical 44mm watch with 24mm lugs.

I hope I can resist this one.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Re:nordwolf

Great looking watch! Nice find. 

What is the model #?>


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> It´s a common misperception that the Sellita movements are worse than the "original" ETAs. They are at least on par.


I disagree after observing multiple issues that I don't observe in ETAs, but that's for another thread.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> SNKN01 $80 @ TJMAXX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's one that was relumed because the stock like is weak. I almost pulled the trigger today on it. The only thing that kept me from getting this was the size of the strap. This meant me buying straps for two watches.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Re:nordwolf
> 
> Great looking watch! Nice find.
> 
> What is the model #?>


CB0010-53L


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I now think i own the complete 2012 Eterna collection. Couldn't pass up the chrono black/pvd ! And I'm still waiting on the 4-hands from Jomashop too-- since late May. Who knows the way these deals are going I'll probably end up with nothing.

There are some better pics, especially of the brown/black Eterna chrono on ebay. I'm wondering if all these braclets/bands are going to be interchangeable.

My Amazon Mondaine deal went sour too-- they sent me the outside box of the stop2go watch, and inside it was a cheap quartz non-stop2go. Someone scammed Amazon, it made me wonder how often that happens-- where someone returns the much cheaper watch inside the expensive box and gets away with it.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

They cost almost the same. Doesn´t really matter if you are outside SG anyways today.



eljay said:


> It wasn't a judgement of their quality. They're cheaper than the equivalent ETAs, and Bulova does use them.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Agree, the discussion about Sellita vs. ETA fills an uncountable number of threads. Yet, objectively Sellita has already made ETA calibers years before Hayek announced that no Ebauches will be delivered to non SG companies. Sellita also uses better quality in the escape wheel and anchor than ETA in their standard and elaboré equivalents. That obviously does not exclude that you may have encountered more problems with your Sellitas than your ETAs.



Robotaz said:


> I disagree after observing multiple issues that I don't observe in ETAs, but that's for another thread.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Did you try and/or were you able to apply any BeFrugal coupon codes? I added the stainless KonTiki chrono to my shopping cart and attempted to use FLASH75, but it's not accepting the code. There's no error message, or any message at all for that matter; it just won't apply the discount. I even tried FLASH30 with the same (lack of) result.

EDIT: as for your question regarding bracelet interchangeability, I can tell you from first hand experience that the bracelet from KonTiki 3 hand date will NOT fit on the chrono (different lug curvature and positioning of spring bar holes).



patrolmi said:


> I now think i own the complete 2012 Eterna collection. Couldn't pass up the chrono black/pvd ! And I'm still waiting on the 4-hands from Jomashop too-- since late May. Who knows the way these deals are going I'll probably end up with nothing.
> 
> There are some better pics, especially of the brown/black Eterna chrono on ebay. I'm wondering if all these braclets/bands are going to be interchangeable.
> 
> My Amazon Mondaine deal went sour too-- they sent me the outside box of the stop2go watch, and inside it was a cheap quartz non-stop2go. Someone scammed Amazon, it made me wonder how often that happens-- where someone returns the much cheaper watch inside the expensive box and gets away with it.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

So I was fishing around Sierra Trading Post for some Pendleton wool shirts (some for $50 before coupons and rebates) when I noticed this no longer in production orange titanium Bertucci A-2T for $79.95 in their watch section. My total purchase with the shirts was over $200, which allowed me to take advantage of a 25% coupon (ALJUNE6), that brought the watch to about $60. Shipping is around $15, but befrugal's 8.3% rebate balanced that out. It's rare to find orange watches, especially of the non-diver variety, so this might be interesting for those of you looking to fill an orange spot in your collection. Currently going for $150 on Amazon.







Pic from pinterest


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

thechin said:


> Those Konticki chronos are amazing, and with amazing prices too, the problem is which one to get, the bracelet one sounds like the best deal of course but I really love that leather strap for about $50 less after all the rebates , but then I love the PVD version too, so again, too much choice prevents me from making A choice.


I think this is one of the rare instances where the leather strap--actually leather/rubber--equals or betters the bracelet, aesthetically, and should being mainly rubber closely equal it in longevity. Of course if resale is on your mind the bracelet is a safer bet.

The brown leather on the black rubber is very handsome.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, man -- that black-dial, newer-style KonTiki chrono and that 1948, black-dial, small-second manufacture ....


I have to say I think their older offerings were much nicer and more distinctive looking. These new ones don't do anything for me at all.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I have to say I think their older offerings were much nicer and more distinctive looking. These new ones don't do anything for me at all.


agree fully


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> SNKN01 $80 @ TJMAXX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this watch. I got it from Ashford for $88. The only issue is visibility. No lume at all and in the light the hands blend in with the dial too much. It's beautiful and I dig it, but it's not time at a glance, luckily I like looking at it enough that taking the time to tell the time is pleasant.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

After a few posts on AVI-8 watches in this thread and the Amazon Deal of the day that occurred a few weeks back I decided to do a search of AVI-8 Watches on amazon... if you sort the results by price you will see a bunch of watches under $80... here are a few interesting ones that caught my eye:

AVI-8 Men's AV-4021-14 Flyboy Analog Display Japanese Automatic Black Watch
*$76.12*, amazon prime with free returns, Camelcamelcamel all time low
42mm, Stainless Steel case & 22mm bracelet, see through caseback, NH35 Automatic Movement, mineral crystal
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RXHK88C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER










AVI-8 Men's AV-SET1-03 Hawker Harrier II Analog Display Japanese Quartz Green Watch Set
*$36.30*, amazon prime with free returns, Camelcamelcamel all time low
42mm, Stainless Steel, japanese quartz, 22mm fake leather band, comes with matching wallet, mineral crystal
NOTE: this same watch can be had with leather strap, strap tool, matching wallet, nicer box for $52-53 amazon prime in various strap colors
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IWSKB24/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER










AVI-8 Men's AV-4002-02 Hawker Harrier II Analog Japanese-Quartz Brown Watch
*$47.04*, amazon prime with free returns, Camelcamelcamel all time low
44mm, Stainless Steel, japanese quartz, 22mm leather aviation rivet band, mineral crystal
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FR6ZYKS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

eljay said:


> It wasn't a judgement of their quality. They're cheaper than the equivalent ETAs, and Bulova does use them.


The ETA 7750 pricing is artificially inflated so that ETA can claim to be complying with Swiss antitrust regulations, while trying to cut off supplies of ETA movements outside the Swatch group.


----------



## hydrate (Aug 11, 2015)

Bulova Accutron Kirkwood 239 dollars, from watcheshalfprice ebay seller. New low?

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63A103 Kirkwood Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch 042429443259 | eBay


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

FLASH75 is dead at The Watchery. I had the Kon Tiki chrono in my cart about seven times last night. Finally decided to pull the trigger this morning and saw that the code was dead. Kind of sad, but kind of elated. God, I hate this thread.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with Mercer Watch Co? I know it was a Kickstarter, but haven't heard anyone weigh in on their quality. Touch of Modern has some of them cheaper than the Mercer site. This one with the Miyota 9015 for $259 is actually pretty slick looking:



















Link here:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...r-automatic-brigw?share_invite_token=D445EPUA

There's also an interesting looking GMT for $219, but I have no experience with Chinese movements.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> Does anyone have experience with Mercer Watch Co? I know it was a Kickstarter, but haven't heard anyone weigh in on their quality. Touch of Modern has some of them cheaper than the Mercer site. This one with the Miyota 9015 for $259 is actually pretty slick looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a thread from the brand owner somewhere here on the affordables forum. Look that up 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## xipander (May 10, 2016)

Just a follow up. My Nomos Orion 38 1989 came in from the Lex Tempus 50% off deal. Was complete with the box, AD stamped warranty/book, and fancy cleaning cloth. Extremely happy with it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> I think this is one of the rare instances where the leather strap--actually leather/rubber--equals or betters the bracelet, aesthetically, and should being mainly rubber closely equal it in longevity. Of course if resale is on your mind the bracelet is a safer bet.
> 
> The brown leather on the black rubber is very handsome.


I had the new Kontiki strap a while ago and it is a nice strap. But it's mostly rubber and not that comfortable for me for daily wear.

I was seriously tempted by the KT chrono but it was going to be a watch I would have bought because of it being a "good deal". And at 17mm tall, I would wear it a few times and then end up in my watch box for a few months and eventually be put up for sale. Not a big chrono fan either. Hopefully the KonTiki Four Hander from Joma will ship this or next week.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

wittyphrase said:


> Does anyone have experience with Mercer Watch Co? I know it was a Kickstarter, but haven't heard anyone weigh in on their quality. Touch of Modern has some of them cheaper than the Mercer site. This one with the Miyota 9015 for $259 is actually pretty slick looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

These are good quality watches, the Brigadier was highly successful on KS and nicely done IIRC. At 259$, this is a very good price for a 9015 dress watch with sapphire. Interesting marine/american history theme on the watches, if you are into that.

The GMT is pretty nice if you are okay with a chinese movement. This one is a clone of an ETA2836 (same specs). I had pretty good luck on the 3 chinese movements I had, they all performed well and kept good time. However, they have a somewhat rougher feel when winding and setting the time. Never had one fail on me, but I had a few swiss made movements needing attention out of the box.

At this low price, get one if you like the looks. Too bad they won't sell the other colors that were quite nice too.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

xipander said:


> Just a follow up. My Nomos Orion 38 1989 came in from the Lex Tempus 50% off deal. Was complete with the box, AD stamped warranty/book, and fancy cleaning cloth. Extremely happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 8438386


Hmm. Congrats. It's a shame it fell apart for others.

I still think it's shady that they show 1 in stock for days, then when I purchased one, suddenly there are no box and papers "because of a rush". What AD doesn't have boxes and papers for its watches?!? LOL! Whatever.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

wittyphrase said:


> Does anyone have experience with Mercer Watch Co? I know it was a Kickstarter, but haven't heard anyone weigh in on their quality. Touch of Modern has some of them cheaper than the Mercer site. This one with the Miyota 9015 for $259 is actually pretty slick looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Brigadier
the edges on the inside of the lugs are a bit sharp and one of the 2 straps didnt fit all that well. left too much of the curved springbars on view

those would be my only negatives. apart from that it's a very nice watch and a lot for that money.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

*Not a deal* 

Update on the lume questions for the VSA Maverick. This is my personal test for real practical use and not the ones you can usually find here with pitch dark pics. I've had other VSA models before that have been weak. This model is average, it is definitely easy to see at night and it will last ~15-30 min with enough brightness to not have to put your wrist 3 inches from your eyes. Just to compare:
Weak watches after ~3 minutes or so you can't really see the lume anymore unless you put it a few inches in front of you
Good average watches can be around 15 or more minutes with enough brightness to see it waist high.
Superb watches can last for hours, specifically the ones with tritium tubes that will pretty be bright for hours and hours.
BTW, I really like the watch, I think it is gorgeous and stands out.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I tried... A couple of pages back : an automatic ETA 2824 with sapphire for around $200 "Swiss Army infantry automatic for $189.15 ( 215-20-5.85 befrugal) or 208.55 without voucher but with befrugal! Even at $215 I think it is the lowest ever!"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Follow up: I was concerned about the contrast therefore the visibility of the hands on a white dial: but I am surprised of how legible and easy to read, Lume is really bright, fit and finish are top tier, the 40 mm case looks larger in real life even







on my 7:45 inch wrist ! Could it be the 23mm band at the lugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Massdrop has the junghans deal previously mentioned live this morning - $850

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/junghans-max-bill-automatic-watch


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

Is anyone aware of a working coupon code for skywatches.com.sg? Tried a lot of them but the ones I found are either expired or not working. Thanks! 😉


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

wittyphrase said:


> Does anyone have experience with Mercer Watch Co? I know it was a Kickstarter, but haven't heard anyone weigh in on their quality. Touch of Modern has some of them cheaper than the Mercer site. This one with the Miyota 9015 for $259 is actually pretty slick looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I backed the recent Voyager campaign, but by the time it got to me, my tastes had changed. For this price, it's a great deal. The KS pricing on the Voyager was 250usd. I got a refund for mine and Scott was kind enough to offer the Brigader for some extra cash but I didn't want another dress watch.

The DNA for Mercer for me is not my cup of tea now days. It may change with the airfoil when that gets released, but right now because of this dang thread, I'm officially broke.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Got my Air Blue Delta Automatic. Very solid look and feel.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

pictures in original post, omitted for space



ShaquitaBanana said:


> After a few posts on AVI-8 watches in this thread and the Amazon Deal of the day that occurred a few weeks back I decided to do a search of AVI-8 Watches on amazon... if you sort the results by price you will see a bunch of watches under $80... here are a few interesting ones that caught my eye:
> 
> AVI-8 Men's AV-4021-14 Flyboy Analog Display Japanese Automatic Black Watch
> *$76.12*, amazon prime with free returns, Camelcamelcamel all time low
> ...


Have you seen or tried any of the AVI-8 AV-4041-0X Hawker Hurricanes?

I like how they look but feel they don't cost the better part of $200. I'd snap one up in a second if I saw them at the prices for the models you posted!

*Blue:* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VBNLSR...UTF8&colid=1V6HI1T4UTZZE&coliid=IYG9GGMY3T1GK
*Green:* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VBNLSE...TF8&colid=1V6HI1T4UTZZE&coliid=I37FX8S44T7ETL

EDIT: It's so nice being able to post links ^_^


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> So I was fishing around Sierra Trading Post for some Pendleton wool shirts (some for $50 before coupons and rebates) when I noticed this no longer in production orange titanium Bertucci A-2T for $79.95 in their watch section. My total purchase with the shirts was over $200, which allowed me to take advantage of a 25% coupon (ALJUNE6), that brought the watch to about $60. Shipping is around $15, but befrugal's 8.3% rebate balanced that out. It's rare to find orange watches, especially of the non-diver variety, so this might be interesting for those of you looking to fill an orange spot in your collection. Currently going for $150 on Amazon.
> View attachment 8436458
> 
> Pic from pinterest
> View attachment 8436466


Bertucci's makes great pizza.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> Got my Air Blue Delta Automatic. Very solid look and feel.


Speaking of fleigers, I got my Citizen Avion. It's still available @ Joma for half price Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Men's Watch AW1361-10H - Avion - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop. It is quartz but it's also Eco-Drive and just looks so sharp with all the layers and colors. I think it looks great on a Gamma NATO and makes me love it more. The strap it comes with is pretty lousy FYI.









EDIT: Uhh not sure why the picture is upside-down. The source is correct. Any idea how to fix it? It'd be odd if SOP is to rotate your photo before uploading it.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are good quality watches, the Brigadier was highly successful on KS and nicely done IIRC. At 259$, this is a very good price for a 9015 dress watch with sapphire. Interesting marine/american history theme on the watches, if you are into that.
> 
> ...


I second this, Scott does a good job and I love all mine. If they are to your liking buy with confidence.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sigmatime has Victorinox 38mm 500m Divers on ebay for $213. Picked one up. Quartz R 515. Sapphire. Screw-down crown.

Love smallish tanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorinox-...Black-Rubber-Strap-Watch-241555-/191638081523


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Why all eterna watch in stock on thewatchery???


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Why all eterna watch in sick on thewatchery???


That be of almost Englishes there?? :-s


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Bertucci's makes great pizza.


Maybe compared to the junk the competition sells in DC. Bertucci in CT sucks compared to any other decent 'zza the locals make.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Gemnation--Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Mens Watch
Model AL-725LB4V26 $875



Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Mens Watch Model: AL-725LB4V26


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SUMMERLUXURY50 from Ebates works, but I cannot tell you whether or not it would negate the 10% cash back if done through BeFrugal (or, you could just be safe and settle for the 5% cash back along with the $50 discount code by going solely through Ebates).



kyfra said:


> FLASH75 is dead at The Watchery. I had the Kon Tiki chrono in my cart about seven times last night. Finally decided to pull the trigger this morning and saw that the code was dead. Kind of sad, but kind of elated. God, I hate this thread.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

agrberg said:


> Have you seen or tried any of the AVI-8 AV-4041-0X Hawker Hurricanes?
> 
> I like how they look but feel they don't cost the better part of $200. I'd snap one up in a second if I saw them at the prices for the models you posted!
> 
> ...


Haven't seen or tired the ones you listed but I had ordered the AVI-8 Men's AV-4011-02 Hawker Hurricane Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band back when Amazon had it as a Deal of the Day for $89 (I had posted the deal up a few weeks back)... I wasn't expecting much and figured I would just return it if it wasn't up to par but surprisingly the quality was good and it looks nice (aside from the red 'Tachymeter' written on there, it would be better in a different color). I feel AVI-8 sets the price of these watches way too high but under $100 they seem worth it quality wise (we will see with the other ones I had posted). A bunch of their designs are a bit out there but I feel the basic designs with a touch of flare are nice and something different. The lume on different colors of the same exact model are drastically different IE the black face one I posted has lume on the hands and numbers where as the white face and tan/black face versions only have lume on the hands (I had ordered all three colors to see them in person and compare, I ended up returning the white and tan/black).


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Hmm. Congrats. It's a shame it fell apart for others.
> 
> I still think it's shady that they show 1 in stock for days, then when I purchased one, suddenly there are no box and papers "because of a rush". What AD doesn't have boxes and papers for its watches?!? LOL! Whatever.


Just to defend ADs a bit, the watches and boxes are shipped to them separately so I can understand why they may not have a box for a particular watch. Not sure how papers are delivered so I can't speak to that.

When I bought my Planet Ocean I was given one of the nicer wooden Omega boxes as they were out of the typical red leather ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Amazon has this Bulova Gemini chrono available for $399.99.
This is the Accu-Swiss version, not the Accutron version, so it likely has the SW500 (not that there's anything wrong with that). The seller is Watch Your Time out of NY...so be prepared to pay taxes.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0172C5P80


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

ayem-bee said:


> Amazon has this Bulova Gemini chrono available for $399.99.
> This is the Accu-Swiss version, not the Accutron version, so it likely has the SW500 (not that there's anything wrong with that). The seller is Watch Your Time out of NY...so be prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0172C5P80
> ...


Thought I would mention the 6% rebate on men's watches at Amazon through Befrugal.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Amazon has this Bulova Gemini chrono available for $399.99.
> This is the Accu-Swiss version, not the Accutron version, so it likely has the SW500 (not that there's anything wrong with that). The seller is Watch Your Time out of NY...so be prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0172C5P80
> ...


My version has the Accutron logo at 2:00 and the 7750. That's the $279 one I mentioned.

Still a great deal at $399. The crystals on all Gemini models are awesome. Can't tell in pics, but awesome. Killer AR.


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

Is that ALPINA deal at Gemnation for real? Thats a pretty incredible deal... Whats the catch? Whats their reputation like?


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

blairgscott said:


> Is that ALPINA deal at Gemnation for real? Thats a pretty incredible deal... Whats the catch? Whats their reputation like?


I've ordered from them in the past, no problems. Customer service is also good with returns, I got my money back quickly. Also, paypal is available for added protection. I buy with confidence from Gemnation. Hope you can have the same experience.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

*Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy. *

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B131 Precisionist Black Dial Steel Bracelet Watch 042429465022 | eBay


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

blairgscott said:


> Is that ALPINA deal at Gemnation for real? Thats a pretty incredible deal... Whats the catch? Whats their reputation like?


I have no issues with them either. I had FedEx return--I refused delivery on a Victorinox Maverick Chrono from them at $169.00 when it came up on Amazon at $129.00. I did that late last Friday--my first order with them. They actually called me on the phone, telling me not to worry, that as soon as the FedEx return gets back, I'd see a refund.

Even mentioned I was interested in a few particular watches, that I was basically waiting for a deal and they were all ears and polite about it, telling me basically that the deals would be coming and for us to stay in contact. They're not a small outfit, it was small purchase and a return that was on their dime, so the personal touch was nice. Easy to track FedEx both ways too.

They added that if I had a similar situation to call them and they'd price match. I noted they don't carry Omega and they told me they might be able to find what I'm looking for.

Soooo, if you see an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra, metal bracelet, silver face with gold indices for $999.00, call me!!! (Ar ar ar--_*NOT*_ likely)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't promise you the sun and the moon, but apparently these guys can, along with a sapphire crystal and automatic movement that's decent and from Japan, for $180--full retail supposedly $389. Case, at 41.5mm works for most people---- Orient Sun & Moon Leather Automatic Watch FET0P004W ET0P004W
















[/URL]

This one's sharp too....









$191--http://www.sports-watch-store.com/orient-et0p003b-watch/?utm_source=googlepepla&utm_medium=adwords&id=80823884331&gclid=CJCr-qynqM0CFRY7gQodjvcN_w ($192 at Skywatches)

WUS comments from 2012: https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-classic-automatic-%93sun-moon%94-new-release-726493.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

blairgscott said:


> Is that ALPINA deal at Gemnation for real? Thats a pretty incredible deal... Whats the catch? Whats their reputation like?


Gemnation has an impressive warranty policy, but I don't know if anyone here has actually needed to use it. I've only purchased one watch from them, and everything was fine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I went through a PayPal dispute with Gemnation. They had the return and refused to refund me for three weeks. Never again.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

blairgscott said:


> Is that ALPINA deal at Gemnation for real? Thats a pretty incredible deal... Whats the catch? Whats their reputation like?


They're aware of it, the email alert even has "high sellout risk" in the subject.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

For any brits who missed it - I still think this Gylcine is a great deal at £250:

"Glycine" Black Classic Enduring Watch - TK Maxx

Actually more grey than black as seen here:

http://forum.tz-uk.com/showthread.php?372047-Sub-1k-Automatic&p=3995875&viewfull=1#post3995875


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Le Perfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive "Blue Angels" radio controlled chronograph, model AT8020-54L, for $279.99. That's $50 less than Joma's pretty good sale price.

Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Wait, so are they customer returns or excess stock? And even after this "remanufacture" process they may still have cosmetic defects? That sounds a bit sketchy.



mannal said:


> *Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy. *
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B131 Precisionist Black Dial Steel Bracelet Watch 042429465022 | eBay


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Le Perfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive "Blue Angels" radio controlled chronograph, model AT8020-54L, for $279.99. That's $50 less than Joma's pretty good sale price.
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay


Good deal and I'm in....but only if they throw in a pair of reading eyeglasses for free.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Good deal and I'm in....but only if they throw in a pair of reading eyeglasses for free.


I have the similarly dialed Skyhawk and all the busy-ness of the dial just turns to background-I really don't use anything other than the mode selector at 6:00.

At 42 I don't need readers yet so that may change in the future.

Joe

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

I was really really good about abstaining from impulse watch buys for about 15 weeks, I deserve a prize right? 

Bulova Calibrator, the older version with Accutron branding and exhibition caseback, $330 brand new

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B161 Stainless Steel Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay








I resisted buying it from the watchery when it was 400 or so, can't resist it at this price.

They also have the Kirkwood for $240, again NOS with the older Accutron branding and exhibition caseback.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63A103 Kirkwood Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch 042429443259 | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

frostjoe said:


> At 42 I don't need readers yet so that may change in the future.


Oh trust me, it will!!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Le Perfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive "Blue Angels" radio controlled chronograph, model AT8020-54L, for $279.99. That's $50 less than Joma's pretty good sale price.
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay


The bracelet version for under $300 is an absolute steal. Until recently it was rare to see it under $400.



Robangel said:


> Good deal and I'm in....but only if they throw in a pair of reading eyeglasses for free.


The slide rule inner bezel and the world time city names are for bionic eyes only. But my 56 year old eyes (with corrective lenses for most of those years) have no trouble with the chronograph, and reading the time at a glance is a breeze.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

agrberg said:


> pictures in original post, omitted for space
> 
> Have you seen or tried any of the AVI-8 AV-4041-0X Hawker Hurricanes?
> 
> ...


Just keep coming back to this thread. I've seen them at $79 (posted here) twice since last summer; I picked one up last fall & it is one off my favorites. The leather band is very very soft & comfortable. It is a quality watch at that price.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

agrberg said:


> pictures in original post, omitted for space
> 
> Have you seen or tried any of the AVI-8 AV-4041-0X Hawker Hurricanes?
> 
> ...


I find the fit and finish of my AV4041-01 to be excellent and of course the dial detail is exceptional. My only gripe is that the 1/10th second markers on the dark blue spinning roundel are impossible to read for my eyes. Also, the strap is soft and comfortable -- and substantial.

While I feel it's worth the current $180 I would still hold out for a better price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> I was really really good about abstaining from impulse watch buys for about 15 weeks, I deserve a prize right?
> 
> Bulova Calibrator, the older version with Accutron branding and exhibition caseback, $330 brand new
> 
> ...


This is a great watch for this price. You might get 6% back in Ebay bucks if you hurry. Would make it $310 net.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JMart said:


> Gemnation--*Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Mens Watch
> Model AL-725LB4V26 $875*
> 
> 
> ...


Promo code SLICK76 drops this to $799.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Shrodinkee said:


> I was really really good about abstaining from impulse watch buys for about 15 weeks, I deserve a prize right?
> 
> Bulova Calibrator, the older version with Accutron branding and exhibition caseback, $330 brand new
> 
> ...


Could not resist either!

Same seller has the Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph for $117.99 (Refrub)
Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Hmm. Congrats. It's a shame it fell apart for others.
> 
> I still think it's shady that they show 1 in stock for days, then when I purchased one, suddenly there are no box and papers "because of a rush". What AD doesn't have boxes and papers for its watches?!? LOL! Whatever.


Good news. They found your papers...

https://lextempus.com/collections/nomos-glashutte/products/zurich-datum-802?variant=1705617923


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I went through a PayPal dispute with Gemnation. They had the return and refused to refund me for three weeks. Never again.


Could you share more about this? What was Gemnation's response when you asked for your refund? Was there something wrong with the watch? Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Could you share more about this? What was Gemnation's response when you asked for your refund? Was there something wrong with the watch? Thanks.


It had scratches on it. Looked like a display model.

I returned it following their protocol and waited three weeks with emails and phone calls. No reply.

After initiating a PayPal dispute, they actually challenged me, at which point I got very concerned. After they told PP I could go f myself, I got an email to call them. I spoke to a manager and they said they confused my return with another. Whatever.

I'm pretty calm on these issues, and it tripped me out. Never again.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Good news. They found your papers...
> 
> https://lextempus.com/collections/nomos-glashutte/products/zurich-datum-802?variant=1705617923


Bought a Pelagos. Jump on it.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Bought a Pelagos. Jump on it.


I can't see any Tudors on their site. Looks like u got lucky!

Cheers, Wen


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> I can't see any Tudors on their site. Looks like u got lucky!
> 
> Cheers, Wen


I was saying that I bought a Tudor somewhere and will not be buying the Nomos.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

An Amazon third party seller is offering the Victorinox Alliance 241310 Chronograph in blue, for just under $240. It features an ETA 251.272 movement, which has a quickset hour hand for timezone changes. Someone noted a 6% BeFrugal cashback.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241310-Alliance-Chronograph/dp/B001FYMXG4/

Edit: Photos of the actual watch, on my wrist.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

nordwulf said:


> I had the new Kontiki strap a while ago and it is a nice strap. But it's mostly rubber and not that comfortable for me for daily wear.
> 
> I was seriously tempted by the KT chrono but it was going to be a watch I would have bought because of it being a "good deal". And at 17mm tall, I would wear it a few times and then end up in my watch box for a few months and eventually be put up for sale. Not a big chrono fan either. Hopefully the KonTiki Four Hander from Joma will ship this or next week.


I bought the ss KT chrono on rubber from the Watchery, should be here next week, a potential grail for me. I wear my straps tight and rubber warms and becomes comfortably compliant. Wearing leather tight gets smelly fast, and bracelets are too blingy for me now I'm retired. Hoping the Kontiki rubber works out. Seems ideal showcasing leather away from my wrist.

I did pause, as you mention, at the 17mm KT chrono thickness but since I wear my watches tight about 4mm of a bulbous caseback, which the KT has, should sink its thickness into my wrist.

I was hoping to pick up the 3 hand ss date but that one must have sold well (including to JakeJD) because it alone in that style is listed as a current model on Eterna's website.

Also I have to say that IMO Eterna bracelets on the Kontiki case mute or render less visible its sensual case and lugs, which is decades long beauty of the Kontiki.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I just received the Citizen AT4008-51E and it's in very good condition!
Thank you WorthTheWrist for posting this deal, I'm really happy with the watch (and the price). Yay! :-!.



WorthTheWrist said:


> We crushed that T-Nav, now showing sold out.
> 
> But that's not the end of the deals to be had in that Jacob Time sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe compared to the junk the competition sells in DC. Bertucci in CT sucks compared to any other decent 'zza the locals make.


Anthony's in Bowie, Md., and Paisanos in Northern Virginia are better than Bertucci by a country mile. Of course, Bertucci isn't a favorite of mine anyway. Six years ago, my wife and I went to Bertucci's Alexandria location to celebrate a job promotion - and both of us ended up with food poisoning. Sick for the entire weekend.

We haven't been to Bertucci since.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> I bought the ss KT chrono on rubber from the Watchery, should be here next week, a potential grail for me. I wear my straps tight and rubber warms and becomes comfortably compliant. Wearing leather tight gets smelly fast, and bracelets are too blingy for me now I'm retired. Hoping the Kontiki rubber works out. Seems ideal showcasing leather away from my wrist.
> 
> I did pause, as you mention, at the 17mm KT chrono thickness but since I wear my watches tight about 4mm of a bulbous caseback, which the KT has, should sink its thickness into my wrist.
> 
> ...


Pictures when you get it please!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I was saying that I bought a Tudor somewhere and will not be buying the Nomos.


Care to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Care to share with the rest of the class?


No secret. Timeless, a forum sponsor.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Collectible Silver Kansas City Railroad Pocket Watch - As Seen on TV


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

mannal said:


> Collectible Silver Kansas City Railroad Pocket Watch - As Seen on TV
> 
> View attachment 8448858


Ohhh, I have a lot of family in KC - hopefully the coupon code stacks with the "Buy Wholesale" option!


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

$220 for this Luminox Space GMT at WoW with code WATCHWED. Sapphire with AR, and the night vision tubes on these provide some awesome lume. By far the lowest price I can find anywhere. I don't know if that code works with BeFrugal, but you can try for an extra 6%.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It comes with a "Certificate of Authenticity", so it must be good!



mannal said:


> Collectible Silver Kansas City Railroad Pocket Watch - As Seen on TV
> 
> View attachment 8448858


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

beefyt said:


> Ohhh, I have a lot of family in KC - hopefully the coupon code stacks with the "Buy Wholesale" option!


Be sure to send them some authentic KC barbecue too!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> It comes with a "Certificate of Authenticity", so it must be good!


Wow! I have a hunch that the case on this beauty might actually be made of genuine imitation platinum!


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

F2W12 said:


> $220 for this Luminox Space GMT at WoW with code WATCHWED. Sapphire with AR, and the night vision tubes on these provide some awesome lume. By far the lowest price I can find anywhere. I don't know if that code works with BeFrugal, but you can try for an extra 6%.
> 
> View attachment 8449434


FYI--I believe that crystal is "Sapphire Coated" Mineral and not AR Coated Sapphire. Also, it has been under 200 recently. It is a good looking watch, though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Another color variant is currently $189.99 at The Watchery BEFORE any discounts or cash back: Luminox 5021-GN Watches,Men's SXC 5020 Space Series GMT Black Silicone and Dial Red GMT Hand, Sport Luminox Quartz Watches



F2W12 said:


> $220 for this Luminox Space GMT at WoW with code WATCHWED. Sapphire with AR, and the night vision tubes on these provide some awesome lume. By far the lowest price I can find anywhere. I don't know if that code works with BeFrugal, but you can try for an extra 6%.
> 
> View attachment 8449434





bkscott said:


> FYI--I believe that crystal is "Sapphire Coated" Mineral and not AR Coated Sapphire. Also, it has been under 200 recently. It is a good looking watch, though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lex Tempus has 60% off Montblanc, Bremont, and Seiko Astron with the following codes:

MONTBLANC60 for 60% off MONTBLANC.
BREMONT60 for 60% off BREMONT.
SEIKOASTRON60 for 60% off SEIKO ASTRON.

https://lextempus.com/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Lex Tempus has 60% off Montblanc, Bremont, and Seiko Astron with the following codes:
> 
> MONTBLANC60 for 60% off MONTBLANC.
> BREMONT60 for 60% off BREMONT.
> ...


Damn ... Seiko Astron Titanium SAST003 GPS satellite watch for $940. I've never seen it under $1000. That's less than it's selling for used on eBay. That's $550+ less than it's selling for new anywhere else, U.S. or Japan.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

UGH! I'm DYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



RyanD said:


> Lex Tempus has 60% off Montblanc, Bremont, and Seiko Astron with the following codes:
> 
> MONTBLANC60 for 60% off MONTBLANC.
> BREMONT60 for 60% off BREMONT.
> ...


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Citizen Blue Angels $267 on evil bay

Citizen Eco Drive Mens Angel Radio Control World Time Watch AT8020 54L 013205097546 | eBay


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Sofreto said:


> Citizen Blue Angels $267 on evil bay
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Mens Angel Radio Control World Time Watch AT8020 54L 013205097546 | eBay


New with defects


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sofreto said:


> Citizen Blue Angels $267 on evil bay
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Mens Angel Radio Control World Time Watch AT8020 54L 013205097546 | eBay


Brand new for 12 more bucks. Deal posted earlier by WorthTheWrist, from *le perfect in eBay*


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Not seen a Terrascope GMT before

JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-401-11A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Lex Tempus has 60% off Montblanc, Bremont, and Seiko Astron with the following codes:
> 
> MONTBLANC60 for 60% off MONTBLANC.
> BREMONT60 for 60% off BREMONT.
> ...


Thanks Ryan as I have been wanting a moon phase. Couldn't decide between the Twin and the Quantieme but I went with the Q.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

garf666 said:


> Not seen a Terrascope GMT before
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-401-11A Men's Watch , watches


Damn you all...this temptation must STOP! That GMT is beautiful!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

So I ended up spending my $20 "sorry we screwed up the T-Navigator sale" coupon code from Jacob Time on a good deal that's still available to others - the *Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Aqualand Depth Meter Chronograph*, model BJ2128-05E.

They've got it for $197.10, so I got it for *$177*. The next-best price anywhere I can find is around $300.

To me, it's a cool-looking, different, sporty watch that will get a lot of weekend wrist-time. It's got a depth sensor on the 9 side of the case activated by contact with water, which converts the central hand that's otherwise a power reserve or chrono second hand to a depth gauge. I'm a desk diver, but this watch will force me to go snorkeling, because I have to check that out! I like Eco-Drives and think solar power is perfectly appropriate for a dive watch.

Weirdly, Jacob Time had this watch on its site at the price I cited above, and also for $379. So if interested, make sure to go there via this link:

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Depth Meter Mens Watch BJ2128-05E

If you don't have one of those $20-off coupons, there's also a small rebate from Be Frugal to partake of.

P.S. I waited until I had a shipping code number before telling you about this. 









Nice review by Ariel Adams here:


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Haven't seen this posted yet. Amazon has some Casio Tough Solar watches in their Deals of the Day. They range from $99 to $125. These are good prices for Amazon according to 3XCamel but does anyone know if they are good prices in general? I'm looking for a decent hiking/beater watch.

https://smile.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_1...DKIKX0DER&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=12744328011


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

Lex tempus must be closing their doors or something. Every week their % off has gotten progressively greater. I might feel bad for those who bought early when the sale at 35% off but at least they got what they wanted.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Lex Tempus has 60% off Montblanc, Bremont, and Seiko Astron with the following codes:
> 
> MONTBLANC60 for 60% off MONTBLANC.
> BREMONT60 for 60% off BREMONT.
> ...


I wish they had the Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Thin....

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled CB0011-51A Mens Watch 
http://www.creationwatches.com/products/clearance-sale-297/

Features: Stainless Steel case Stainless Steel, bracelet Made in Japan, Sapphire Crystal, Caliber H145 Eco-Drive Solar powered White Dial World time in 26 cities Perpetual Calendar, Water resistance 100 Meters, Size 44mm

$214 (67% off) Pretty clean dial as Citizens go, good lume, sapphire crystal, a lot of proven high tech.

(Here it is--has a white dial--darn picture did *NOT* want to load!)


Citizen Watches Co Ltd / Watch Lineup


Strap 
Stainless Steel 
Case 
Stainless Steel 
Glass 
Sapphire Glass 
Water Resistant 
Water Resistant to 10 bar 
Movement 
Eco-Drive 
Specification

Date Display 
Eco-Drive ( recharged by any light source, no need to change battery) 
Insufficient Charge Warning Function 
Made In Japan 
Overcharge Prevention Function 
Perpetual Calendar 
Power Reserve Indicator 
Power Saving Function 
Radio-Controlled 
UTC (Universal Time Coordinated) 
World Time 
Techonology

Radio-Controlled 
Perpetual Calendar 
Eco-Drive 
Instruction Manual Download

H145_E


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Lex Tempus has 60% off Montblanc, Bremont, and Seiko Astron with the following codes:
> 
> MONTBLANC60 for 60% off MONTBLANC.
> BREMONT60 for 60% off BREMONT.
> ...


I think that Montblanc Moonphase is a 41mn and not a 39mm as listed. That's the best price by far I've ever seen for that watch.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Not seen a Terrascope GMT before
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-401-11A Men's Watch , watches


I'm gonna throw up. I've been waiting so long for a GMT like this. Seriously I'm going bankrupt.

Does anyone know if this movement uses a jumping hour hand like the Rolex GMT?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm gonna throw up. I've been waiting so long for a GMT like this. Seriously I'm going bankrupt.
> 
> Does anyone know if this movement uses a jumping hour hand like the Rolex GMT?


It'll be like the ETA. Crown position 1, opposite of date, advances GMT hand.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It'll be like the ETA. Crown position 1, opposite of date, advances GMT hand.


Phew that disqualifies it for me then. My wallet is happy.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm gonna throw up. I've been waiting so long for a GMT like this. Seriously I'm going bankrupt.
> 
> Does anyone know if this movement uses a jumping hour hand like the Rolex GMT?


OMG...the GMT also has a display case-back...must...resist...


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Really tempted by the Montblanc with the e-strap at 60% off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowrentride (May 28, 2013)

Not a stainless case on that one though...



dumberdrummer said:


> Another color variant is currently $189.99 at The Watchery BEFORE any discounts or cash back


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

The Victorinox Swiss Army Night Vision on stainless steel with black dial is on sale on Amazon (sold by Watch City) for $235.00.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

wittyphrase said:


> Really tempted by the Montblanc with the e-strap at 60% off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was tempted at 50%. Tried to checkout at 60% and it came up sold out. Not sure if happy or sad about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Brand new for 12 more bucks. Deal posted earlier by WorthTheWrist, from *le perfect in eBay*


I waited FOREVER for this to be under $300...and I just bought a Ripley Seiko SCED035 and a Bulova Moonwatch...so of course I can't justify it now lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Maybe compared to the junk the competition sells in DC. Bertucci in CT sucks compared to any other decent 'zza the locals make.


I would put DC up again CT any day of the week. In anything.


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

Jessem1133 said:


> I waited FOREVER for this to be under $300...and I just bought a Ripley Seiko SCED035 and a Bulova Moonwatch...so of course I can't justify it now lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you buy the Ripley Seiko?


----------



## AARonBalakay (Oct 2, 2013)

blairgscott said:


> Where did you buy the Ripley Seiko?


I second that question, always been intrigued by this watch and would love to know a good place to find one.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

achernob said:


> I was tempted at 50%. Tried to checkout at 60% and it came up sold out. Not sure if happy or sad about it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Popped back into stock and I grabbed it. Let's see how accurate their inventory is. I think it's a great price and I'm excited to try out the e strap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

achernob said:


> Popped back into stock and I grabbed it. Let's see how accurate their inventory is. I think it's a great price and I'm excited to try out the e strap.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


In that case I'm glad you went first 

I really want to know how well it works and how it feels to wear, but I can't find a lot of good reviews on the final product - mostly first impressions from some show.

I'll eagerly await your impressions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Phew that disqualifies it for me then. My wallet is happy.


But it's quick date. I can't stand the Rolex way. My Seiko Landmaster did the same and I flipped it.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Jason Wyatt said:


> The Victorinox Swiss Army Night Vision on stainless steel with black dial is on sale on Amazon (sold by Watch City) for $235.00.


Do you have a link, I can't find onenclosed for that price 
Thanks


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> But it's quick date. I can't stand the Rolex way. My Seiko Landmaster did the same and I flipped it.


I understand wanting the quick date. That's the only downside of the jumping hour hand. I'm thinking of just buying a Citizen Eco-Drive world time or a Blue Angels, that's if I can't wait for the new Seiko Prospex SSC487P1 solar world timer.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So I ended up spending my $20 "sorry we screwed up the T-Navigator sale" coupon code from Jacob Time on a good deal that's still available to others - the *Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Aqualand Depth Meter Chronograph*, model BJ2128-05E.
> 
> They've got it for $197.10, so I got it for *$177*. The next-best price anywhere I can find is around $300.
> 
> ...


That is a great deal. I almost pulled the trigger, but I'm afraid the size will be larger than I prefer. I'm not a big fan of Fossil, but the looks of this model have intrigued me. The Speedy/Moonwatch style is very appealing. Using my $20 code, I picked this up for about $42 shipped from Jacobtime. Not much to lose at that price!

https://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Fossil-Decker-Black-Chronograph-Mens-Watch-CH2573-p-10703.html


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Citizen Navihawk on bracelet for $289 on the 'bay as a daily deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

AARonBalakay said:


> blairgscott said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you buy the Ripley Seiko?
> ...


I do not know where he got it but I know shoppinginjapan.net and seiyajapan.com have a few of the different color models. Global Rakuten should have them, too. Of course, if you are daring or can read Japanese, venture into rakuten.co.jp to find the one you are looking for.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Lex Tempus has 60% off Montblanc, Bremont, and Seiko Astron with the following codes:
> 
> MONTBLANC60 for 60% off MONTBLANC.
> BREMONT60 for 60% off BREMONT.
> ...


Pulled the trigger on the Montblanc Heritage Dual Time on bracelet. It came up to $2000 (inclusive of $40 FedEx shipping), which is about 55% off the MSRP of $4500 (they had an inflated MSRP on their website of $4900). Still a substantial savings over the $2495 that Jomashop is charging.

Thanks Ryan, but if I'm sleeping on the sofa tomorrow after the watch arrives, I'm blaming you.


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

TJ Maxx has some really decent deals. I picked up this Skagen SKW6100 Chronograph for only $39.










Make sure you check out the table areas away from the display cases where they have the discounted fashion watches. That is where I found several heavily discounted Skagens, Fossils and other brands.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

wittyphrase said:


> In that case I'm glad you went first
> 
> I really want to know how well it works and how it feels to wear, but I can't find a lot of good reviews on the final product - mostly first impressions from some show.
> 
> ...











They have a time walker chrono with the e-strap at 5.4k (https://lextempus.com/collections/m...strap-steel-ceramic-113827?variant=8096384899), which is 1.2k more than the rrp of the e-strap alone. Less the 60% off, it makes it $480 more for an "Additional" time walker chrono along with your e-strap. 
It's probably not the exact same model as this one has a ceramic bezel, but the other (non-ceramic bezel) time walker is rrp at 4.2k on lex tempus atm.

So... Doing dodgy maths and if I'm correct.... your effectively getting the time walker chrono (4.2k) and the e-strap (4.2k) for $2.2k (after 60% off).

That's 2.2k for "8.4k value", which is roughly 74% off.

If I were in the market for either... This would be an awesome deal.

PS. Credit to RyanD for the code MONTBLANC60

Edit: ok. Clearly my maths was wrong. The original estrap at 4.2k on lextempus actually included a watch already! The e-strap retails for about $300 alone. Sorry. False alarm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Soulspawn said:


> They have a time walker chrono with the e-strap at 5.4k (https://lextempus.com/collections/m...strap-steel-ceramic-113827?variant=8096384899), which is 1.2k more than the rrp of the e-strap alone. Less the 60% off, it makes it $480 more for an "Additional" time walker chrono along with your e-strap.
> It's probably not the exact same model as this one has a ceramic bezel, but the other (non-ceramic bezel) time walker is rrp at 4.2k on lex tempus atm.
> 
> So... Doing dodgy maths and if I'm correct.... your effectively getting the time walker chrono (4.2k) and the e-strap (4.2k) for $2.2k (after 60% off).
> ...


I need to hire you to represent me when my wife asks about my watch purchases!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Three ways to rationalise this to the missus)

You got a watch for $1.7k and heavily discounted e-strap for $480.

You got an e-strap for $1.7k and a heavily discounted watch for $480.

You got a watch and e-strap which rrp at $8.4k for only (yes, darling, only) $2.2k. (Yes dear, it even included the $40 shipping! I'm always looking out for ways to save us money.)

Edit: pls ignore. Rubbish maths by me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

So sad to see Tjmaxx prices and not being able to get those watches... :-(


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I found out that the e-strap on its own is 350 Euros, so not quite as screaming a deal.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Originally Posted by *Jason Wyatt*  
The Victorinox Swiss Army Night Vision on stainless steel with black dial is on sale on Amazon (sold by Watch City) for $235.00.



Canyon55 said:


> Do you have a link, I can't find onenclosed for that price
> Thanks


https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241569-Vision-Analog-Display/dp/B009LPX39K#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

_*My oh my--if these prices keep going, umma gonna die by the 4th of July!!!*_




Nice watch--pretty heavy duty and over half an inch thick, requires two separate (two year) batteries for the quartz movement and the light functions, which include an LED flash light, strobe and more. I'd read the twenty reviews first, some are pretty informative. Lovely watch and typical of Victorinox's quality from what I gather, but not for me. The black dial probably dresses up well, but you'll need a roomy shirt cuff. The band's clasp looks really well done.

Quite happy with the Victorinox Maverick Chrono--red bezel, silver dial that I scored for $129 last weekend--solid and the Night Vision sounds even stouter. This N.V.'s probably well worth the money at this discount and while handsome, it just doesn't check the boxes I prefer.

Not unusual, Amazon's specs aren't all spot on--they say it weighs 3.04 ounces. Probably about triple that. From what I gather, it weighs at least half a pound+, but another Amazon link has 'shipping weight' for this watch at 1.6 pounds. The rest of the specs do seem right--42 mm case, which for a watch about 5/8 thick is kind of 'puckish'.


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

cuica said:


> So sad to see Tjmaxx prices and not being able to get those watches... :-(


I'm sorry. 

It is amazing what TJ Maxx carries. Yes, they have a lot of the blingy fashion watches. However, they have some nicer brands as well. There were several Seiko watches at my local store a few weeks ago, but only one left yesterday. I keep going back hoping they will get in some SKXs 

They also just received several Citizens...a couple of Titanium Eco-Drive models for less than $120...and a bunch of others that I didn't have time to look at.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is about the shiniest movement I've seen.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

mleok said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Montblanc Heritage Dual Time on bracelet. It came up to $2000 (inclusive of $40 FedEx shipping), which is about 55% off the MSRP of $4500 (they had an inflated MSRP on their website of $4900). Still a substantial savings over the $2495 that Jomashop is charging.
> 
> Thanks Ryan, but if I'm sleeping on the sofa tomorrow after the watch arrives, I'm blaming you.


We don't agree on much. But that Montblanc is absolutely gorgeous in metal. Wear it in great health!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Jomashop has the blue and black dial Seamasters for $2645 for the next 72 hours.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

I just checked my local TJ Maxx and found a handful of Victorinox, A Movado, One of those Citizens y'all like, A Seiko Solar chrono, A couple of the Seiko Recraft, one that I already got from Ashford and the gold version that looks much the same, Ferrari, Diesel, Guess, Tommy Bahama, Wenger, Armani Exchange. I almost bought the other Recraft, but I just don't care for wearing gold, the color or the actual metal. 

If any of that is what you want and are anywhere near St. Petersburg FL, you might want to go by.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Duty Free Island, via both their site and their eBay, have the Orient M-Force 200m automatic sapphire dive watch, model SEL0A002D0, for $268 with Orient box. That seems to be $110 better than everybody else.

Orient M Force 2015 Automatic Sapphire Japan 200M Gent&apos;s Divers Watch SEL0A002D0 | eBay


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Sevenmack said:


> We don't agree on much. But that Montblanc is absolutely gorgeous in metal. Wear it in great health!


Thanks! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

mleok said:


> I found out that the e-strap on its own is 350 Euros, so not quite as screaming a deal.


Yup. Sorry.... Bad maths and low attention to detail by me. Not as great a deal as I thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Soulspawn said:


> Yup. Sorry.... Bad maths and low attention to detail by me. Not as great a deal as I thought.


No worries, it's just that the price of $4.2K you quoted for the e-strap on its own sounded a bit much, so I had to check out the retail price on it for myself.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> I just checked my local TJ Maxx and found a handful of Victorinox, A Movado, One of those Citizens y'all like, A Seiko Solar chrono, A couple of the Seiko Recraft, one that I already got from Ashford and the gold version that looks much the same, Ferrari, Diesel, Guess, Tommy Bahama, Wenger, Armani Exchange. I almost bought the other Recraft, but I just don't care for wearing gold, the color or the actual metal.
> 
> If any of that is what you want and are anywhere near St. Petersburg FL, you might want to go by.


Small world. I'm over in Brandon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

mleok said:


> No worries, it's just that the price of $4.2K you quoted for the e-strap on its own sounded a bit much, so I had to check out the retail price on it for myself.


The description on the website does make it sound like it's $4.2k for just the e-strap until you click through at which point it becomes clear its on the UTC Timewalker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

Beau_777 said:


> That is a great deal. I almost pulled the trigger, but I'm afraid the size will be larger than I prefer. I'm not a big fan of Fossil, but the looks of this model have intrigued me. The Speedy/Moonwatch style is very appealing. Using my $20 code, I picked this up for about $42 shipped from Jacobtime. Not much to lose at that price!
> 
> https://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Fossil-Decker-Black-Chronograph-Mens-Watch-CH2573-p-10703.html
> View attachment 8454498


This was so close to fitting the bill for the rare CH2921 I am looking for. Unfortunately the $45 shipping to Canada kills this deal for me.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

This may have been posted previously, but I do not follow this thread.

But, I can't believe how low these Snorkels have dropped.

http://m.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=263479&rid=googlebasetw&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlebase&utm_campaign=watches&utm_content=96B209&gclid=CO2VooK_q80CFcgjgQodKrcLEA&kwid=productads-adid^92258475253-device^m-plaid^41477300408-sku^[email protected]^PLA
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e=5&fep=2593&gclid=CLu7lJm_q80CFdgSgQodj-MEEA

Amazon has them for acceptable prices as well


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Small world. I'm over in Brandon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small world i was in brandon last week at the tjmax in the stripmall .. They had a decent selection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

blairgscott said:


> Where did you buy the Ripley Seiko?


I was looking at some of the French brand 'Lip' watches, namely their famous World War II era T18 Churchill model, but if you like the Ripley Seiko and Shopping in Japan' does appear to have the best price-'the bay's a real rip there, you might fancy some of the Lip brand's modern designs. They have a number of variations on a modernistic--futuristic similar theme, but their "Dark Empire" model certainly does have 'presence'--if not menace...Considerably less expensive too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jajola said:


> This was so close to fitting the bill for the rare CH2921 I am looking for. Unfortunately the $45 shipping to Canada kills this deal for me.


I fortunately snagged the 2921 just before it became impossible to find. It's a great watch, worth maintaining a search for. Some say the Casio chronos, but I think this is the best affordable Speedy Pro homage.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Originally Posted by *Jason Wyatt*
> The Victorinox Swiss Army Night Vision on stainless steel with black dial is on sale on Amazon (sold by Watch City) for $235.00.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241569-Vision-Analog-Display/dp/B009LPX39K#technicalSpecifications_feature_div
> ...


Thanks for the link. I also picked up the Victorinox for $129 and it just doesn't hit what I'm looking for


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you for posting the TJ Maxx deals! I was able to get this Citizen Promaster. Now, I'll have to stop reading this thread for some time.










Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I fortunately snagged the 2921 just before it became impossible to find. It's a great watch, worth maintaining a search for. Some say the Casio chronos, but I think this is the best affordable Speedy Pro homage.


Salt in the wounds, ouch! Jk, I will definitely keep looking.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Received today my Accu-Swiss Gemini from BlueFly and guess what? Box was empty.

If i'm not wrong another user received an empty watch box from BlueFly too.

I contacted them, let's see..


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

aev said:


> Thank you for posting the TJ Maxx deals! I was able to get this Citizen Promaster. Now, I'll have to stop reading this thread for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice snag!


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

blairgscott said:


> Where did you buy the Ripley Seiko?


A member on here had one NIB, couldn't resist. Just came in yesterday, really slick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone pull the trigger on the Deep Blue Master 1000's? Thoughts to share?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Anyone pull the trigger on the Deep Blue Master 1000's? Thoughts to share?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2594538


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Seiyajapan. But if you are looking for the original color then thats going to be a tough find.



AARonBalakay said:


> I second that question, always been intrigued by this watch and would love to know a good place to find one.


----------



## Xu Jianyang (Jul 26, 2013)

I find reading this thread now and then is also a fun thing to do, although I bought only 4 watches since following this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Xu Jianyang said:


> I find reading this thread now and then is also a fun thing to do, although I bought *only* 4 watches since following this thread.


Well, this particular iteration of the bargains thread started at the end of last year, so 4 watches in 5.5 months seems like a pretty good haul.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> Anyone pull the trigger on the Deep Blue Master 1000's? Thoughts to share?


Yes I ordered six of them.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread has competition this week:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/there-any-fathers-day-sales-going-3309322.html


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the Muhle-Glashutte 29er Big from Lex Tempus.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goody2141 said:


> This may have been posted previously, but I do not follow this thread.
> 
> But, I can't believe how low these Snorkels have dropped.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn't see this up yet, forgive if it is a dup:
*
Bulova 24-Hour Automatic Watch

$209 at Massdrop*

Open Heart & Display Caseback

These automatic watches by Bulova feature an open heart at 7 o'clock and a display caseback, both of which provide a view of the watch's internal mechanics. A textured background adorns the center of each dial, while a domed mineral crystal sits above it. All models are equipped with 21-jewel automatic movement and a crown at 3 o'clock.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn't see this up yet, forgive if it is a dup:
*
Bulova 24-Hour Automatic Watch

*$209

Open Heart & Display Caseback

These automatic watches by Bulova feature an open heart at 7 o'clock and a display caseback, both of which provide a view of the watch's internal mechanics. A textured background adorns the center of each dial, while a domed mineral crystal sits above it. All models are equipped with 21-jewel automatic movement and a crown at 3 o'clock.

View attachment 8457682


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Well it wasn't a dupe until you double tapped. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

garf666 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Muhle-Glashutte 29er Big from Lex Tempus.
> 
> View attachment 8457610


My bank account thanks you. That is beautiful.

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 8457674


The watchery had a couple of different models for 150 last week also

I thought about getting one as a gift for my 13 year old son but I'm afraid it might be a little bit too big on his wrist.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

garf666 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Muhle-Glashutte 29er Big from Lex Tempus.
> 
> View attachment 8457610


Congratulations on a great watch. What was the final Markdown price that they sold that at?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Yes I ordered six of them.


6 wow!!

If those are not gifts for others explain for me how you rationalized 6 of them for yourself? I'm not criticizing I just know that there are people here who by multiples many watches and I'm just trying to understand the logic a little, thanks.

I have trouble with the idea of owning more than 5 watches just for myself all in total.

And if you want to just say it's none of my business I can respect that as well thanks anyway.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 6 wow!!
> 
> If those are not gifts for others explain for me how you rationalized 6 of them for yourself? I'm not criticizing I just know that there are people here who by multiples many watches and I'm just trying to understand the logic a little, thanks.
> 
> ...


Changing straps can be so tedious. It is better to have 6 watches with 6 different straps. God forbid you end up wearing a blue band with your pink wet suit just because you didn't have time to change straps before you rolled out in the morning.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

garf666 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Muhle-Glashutte 29er Big from Lex Tempus.
> 
> View attachment 8457610


I'm glad someone did! I was eyeballing that 29er with my heart saying "yes" but my wallet saying "no"!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> 6 wow!!
> 
> If those are not gifts for others explain for me how you rationalized 6 of them for yourself? I'm not criticizing I just know that there are people here who by multiples many watches and I'm just trying to understand the logic a little, thanks.
> 
> ...


LoL two are in fact gifts...the others are of different color combinations. Besides...I needed to get my overall watch collection up to 40...35 was just too "odd" of a number!

Besides...at least for me, I never have to "rationalize" a watch purchase!

BTW..I was incorrect, I actually ordered seven in total.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

garf666 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Muhle-Glashutte 29er Big from Lex Tempus.
> 
> View attachment 8457610


Had it in my cart with cars in hand, but slowly backed away. You gotta let me know what ya think of it when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Yes I ordered six of them.


To keep? Wow! With this recent Father's Day sale or from the last sale they had? Would you recommend? I'm scarred that the 44/51mm case will feel gigantic in my 7" wrist.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2012)

Re: the post about the Bulova Snorkel at World of Watches...

Put it in your cart and leave it for 24 hours and when you next visit your cart they should offer you $15 off to help you with your decision to purchase...

There is also SUMMERLUXURY10 for $10 off, don't know if that will work in combination with the $15 off.

I'd probably be getting one of these if shipping to Canada didn't add another $40 to $50 US.



Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 8457674


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I didn't see this up yet, forgive if it is a dup:
> *
> Bulova 24-Hour Automatic Watch
> 
> ...


Sorry if this was asked but where are you finding this for $209? Thanks!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has some AVI-8 watches for between $39.88 and $50.81. I think it a good deal but after looking at my checkbook this morning I don't even know if I can afford the 39 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR153,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR151,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR154,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR146,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR146,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-400..._SR154,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-403..._SR165,250_&psc=1&refRID=7ABGY457JKGRFT7S32A8

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR170,250_&psc=1&refRID=7ABGY457JKGRFT7S32A8

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR170,250_&psc=1&refRID=NH1DJ02YDKMQ83EHXJM2


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Forgot this one

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402...=B00IWSJZVM&linkCode=xm2&tag=cameltopdrops-20


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

links in original thread



JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has some AVI-8 watches for between $39.88 and $50.81. I think it a good deal but after looking at my checkbook this morning I don't even know if I can afford the 39 bucks.


I was so excited to see this but my 4041s are not included


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Victorinox Officers watch $125 + $7.75 S/H if enough buy in. Different choices with bracelet, etc. available. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-officers-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has some AVI-8 watches for between $39.88 and $50.81. I think it a good deal but after looking at my checkbook this morning I don't even know if I can afford the 39 bucks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR153,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3
> 
> ...


And this auto that I posted last week at $123.88 is now $86.32. It was $240 a few months ago. It's been dropping daily. Who knows how low it will go?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VBNLF40/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_30?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

garf666 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Muhle-Glashutte 29er Big from Lex Tempus.
> 
> View attachment 8457610


The stock pictures make it look so bland.This is really a good surprise, congrats!


----------



## danimelara (Oct 13, 2011)

I think this is a heck of a deal for a solar, radio controlled, sapphire crystal etc

Citizen Women's FC0003-18D World Time A-T Eco-Drive Camel Leather Strap Watch $134.99 f/s

https://www.shnoop.com/citizen/5294...-camel-leather-strap-watch.html?sdtid=8842183

is the perfect gift for your that female in your life


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I found this Italian seller on eBay who's liquidating some Hamilton quartz stock.
Hamilton Khaki Field - H684812 $153.40







Hamilton Khaki Field - H684812 $153.40







Hamilton Khaki Field - H684410 $153.40







Hamilton Khaki Aviation Chrono - H76412553 $221.24







Hamilton Khaki Aviation Chrono - H76412533 $221.24







Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview - H37551141 $289.09







Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Chronograph - H76512155 $289.09







I believe that ebates is giving up to 5% on the bay as well. Happy Fathers Day Gentlemen!


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

danimelara said:


> I think this is a heck of a deal for a solar, radio controlled, sapphire crystal etc
> 
> Citizen Women's FC0003-18D World Time A-T Eco-Drive Camel Leather Strap Watch $134.99 f/s
> 
> ...


I will never buy another watch from that website. I've had nothing but problems with them.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> I will never buy another watch from that website. I've had nothing but problems with them.


Can you please elaborate. Sometimes I consider buying things from them.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Can you please elaborate. Sometimes I consider buying things from them.


Yeah, absolutely. I've purchased three watches from them in the last year. Each time, the watch's condition was not what it was represented to be. I don't like taking the chance with display models or refurbished watches (which Shnoop often sell, as well as overstock from retailers), so from discount websites such as Shnoop, I will only purchase if the listing says the watch is brand new. Each time, the watch I received was an obvious return, or was used, or was in some other condition than brand new. On one watch, which was a cheap Casio, they gave me no trouble in processing a return. The other two, it was like pulling teeth. Multiple emails and calls, trying to get me to pay shipping, flat out refusing a return, etc.

I've given them three chances, which I think has been generous considering my issues.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> Yeah, absolutely. I've purchased three watches from them in the last year. Each time, the watch's condition was not what it was represented to be. I don't like taking the chance with display models or refurbished watches (which Shnoop often sell, as well as overstock from retailers), so from discount websites such as Shnoop, I will only purchase if the listing says the watch is brand new. Each time, the watch I received was an obvious return, or was used, or was in some other condition than brand new. On one watch, which was a cheap Casio, they gave me no trouble in processing a return. The other two, it was like pulling teeth. Multiple emails and calls, trying to get me to pay shipping, flat out refusing a return, etc.
> 
> I've given them three chances, which I think has been generous considering my issues.


Sorry to hear that. Thank you for letting us know


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> I found this Italian seller on eBay who's liquidating some Hamilton quartz stock.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Chrono - H76412553 $221.24
> View attachment 8460482
> ...


They all are nice, but I'm really digging these two!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

The Astron deal is killing me.

*KILLING ME!

*This thread should come with a warning like a pack of cigarettes!


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Jomashop has the blue and black dial Seamasters for $2645 for the next 72 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. I've been given the green light by the finance minister to buy myself an Omega. Still don't know if I will. But tempting. I can't help but look at the discount code and see "DAMAGED".


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

M111 said:


> The Astron deal is killing me.
> 
> *KILLING ME!
> 
> *This thread should come with a warning like a pack of cigarettes!


I don't know much about the Astrons, but check Ebay sold listings before you buy one. It looks like resale prices are pretty soft for some of these models. In other words, if you don't pick up an Astron from the sale, you can get a used one for about the same price.

Example:
Seiko Astron Solar GPS Black PVD Tachymeter Men&apos;s Watch SSE031 SSE031J | eBay


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I wish they had the Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Thin....
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...












You mean this one? 
It is right there.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

Jacob Time has the Citizen BJ2128-05E on sale. This was mentioned yesterday at a price of $197.10. I went to order it last night but the price jumped to $247.10. I decided to check the posted sale link again today and now the price is down to $173.19. Excellent deal at that price. As before they have two listings for the watch at different prices so be sure to follow this link or search the site for the cheaper one.

Many thanks Beau_777 for the original post.

Edit: Just noticed these are listed as a display model. Still a potentially good deal.

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Depth Meter Mens Watch BJ2128-05E


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> You mean this one?
> It is right there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


No kidding. I swear it wasn't there last night. I checked again this morning and saw it. I was looking for it in stainless, but I've been resisting the rose gold one all day. Seriously, I've had it in my cart 5 times today.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> No kidding. I swear it wasn't there last night. I checked again this morning and saw it. I was looking for it in stainless, but I've been resisting the rose gold one all day. Seriously, I've had it in my cart 5 times today.


It was there a while back, but it features this rather strange photo of a person wearing a dress watch while using a lug wrench.

$2320 for a solid gold dress watch with a reliable manual wind movement is a very good deal. I do however prefer how it looks in a white metal, and if they had the stainless steel version at 60% off, I would have been very tempted indeed.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Not affordable by any means, but interesting enough for my fellow watch enthusiast. This is the best price I have seen on this model...

This $1.28 Million New Watch Is Made From Transparent Sapphire - Bloomberg


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

mleok said:


> It was there a while back, but it features this rather strange photo of a person wearing a dress watch while using a lug wrench.
> 
> $2320 for a solid gold dress watch with a reliable manual wind movement is a very good deal. I do however prefer how it looks in a white metal, and if they had the stainless steel version at 60% off, I would have been very tempted indeed.


The thickness of this watch is only 5.8mm .A Piaget Altiplano will cost at least 4 times more. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU_bob (Feb 8, 2016)

TexasJocko said:


> Not affordable by any means, but interesting enough for my fellow watch enthusiast. This is the best price I have seen on this model...
> 
> This $1.28 Million New Watch Is Made From Transparent Sapphire - Bloomberg


As soon as it drops to $1.27M, I'm in!


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

MSU_bob said:


> As soon as it drops to $1.27M, I'm in!


I'm holding out for the Amazon Prime $79.99 deal...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation has a lot of tourbillons under $500. They are an AD, so they have a 2-year international warranty.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I've got one and I too have a 7'' wrist. It's a big watch, and tall. Personally, I like it and the watch gets quite a lot of wrist time on weekends.
There are plenty of pictures in the thread mentioned above. Have a look and judge by yourself.


Ottski44 said:


> To keep? Wow! With this recent Father's Day sale or from the last sale they had? Would you recommend? I'm scarred that the 44/51mm case will feel gigantic in my 7" wrist.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

DELETED


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

TexasJocko said:


> I'm holding out for the Amazon Prime $79.99 deal...


 And 10 percent be frugal rebate.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thofmann said:


> Jacob Time has the Citizen BJ2128-05E on sale. This was mentioned yesterday at a price of $197.10. I went to order it last night but the price jumped to $247.10. I decided to check the posted sale link again today and now the price is down to $173.19. Excellent deal at that price. As before they have two listings for the watch at different prices so be sure to follow this link or search the site for the cheaper one.
> 
> Many thanks Beau_777 for the original post.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the head's up! As mine hasn't even arrived yet, I contacted them and let them know about the price difference from what I paid. They're refunding me $23 and change. Along with the coupon code, this brings mine down to $155, which is just a silly-good deal on this watch.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

wittyphrase said:


> In that case I'm glad you went first
> 
> I really want to know how well it works and how it feels to wear, but I can't find a lot of good reviews on the final product - mostly first impressions from some show.
> 
> ...


Came in this morning. I wasn't thrilled about $40 shipping, but I must admit, ordering at 600pm CST and getting the watch at 900am the next day was pretty sweet.

I love the watch, especially the strap. The woven leather nato is incredible. I was eager to play with the e-strap, and so far I'm not impeessed. I've always wanted a good watch system because I won't wear an Apple watch due to my love of all things watches. I was hoping this would fill the technology gap while allowing me to keep wearing a nice mechanical. Maybe there will be some updates to the firmware, but it disconnects a lot, and it's difficult to scroll through notifications. Overall I'd give the e-strap a 3 out of 10.

The e-strap very much reminds me of the Pebble smart watch when it first came out. Unrefined and very buggy.

If I didn't get such a good deal, I would be pretty disapointed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks for the head's up! As mine hasn't even arrived yet, I contacted them and let them know about the price difference from what I paid. They're refunding me $23 and change. Along with the coupon code, this brings mine down to $155, which is just a silly-good deal on this watch.


Contrats on the even better deal! $155 is definitely a steal. They are out of stock for now. Apparently, I got the last one.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Sorry if this was asked but where are you finding this for $209? Thanks!


doh! Forgot the link.
I didn't see this up yet, forgive if it is a dup:
*
Bulova 24-Hour Automatic Watch

$209 at Massdrop*

Open Heart & Display Caseback

These automatic watches by Bulova feature an open heart at 7 o'clock and a display caseback, both of which provide a view of the watch's internal mechanics. A textured background adorns the center of each dial, while a domed mineral crystal sits above it. All models are equipped with 21-jewel automatic movement and a crown at 3 o'clock.

View attachment 8457682


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> They all are nice, but I'm really digging these two!


I hear you. I pulled the trigger on the black one myself. It's surprising that there isn't much mention of these handsome pandas on WUS; maybe this sale will change that.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has some AVI-8 watches for between $39.88 and $50.81. I think it a good deal but after looking at my checkbook this morning I don't even know if I can afford the 39 bucks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-402..._SR153,250_&psc=1&refRID=B75W0ZS3RNJ0826JB4Q3
> 
> ...


Adding photos from difficult websites


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Armand Nicolet watches 75% off at Touch of Modern. This one is hot for $1949. It's over $3000 on Ashford.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Well this is what community is all about. After seeing my post, Uroboros sent me the SCC293 he snagged at TJ Maxx. He hooked me up at no more than his cost plus shipping. At $112, that still puts me just about $40 under the next lowest price.










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> Jomashop has the blue and black dial Seamasters for $2645 for the next 72 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife said I could buy myself something watchy for fathers day.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Certina moonphase arrived today from Jomashop. Very pleased.

Haven't quite figured out the outer ring of the moonphase... day indicator makes sense but the bottom slots? Today is the 12th day of the cycle which means the first quarter slot should be lit, right?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> My wife said I could buy myself something watchy for fathers day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Touch of Modern have this Maurice Lacroix Dual Time for $1099, seems to be $100 cheaper than anywhere else










https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...terpiece-dual-time-automatic-mp6707-ss001-310

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

fuzzysquid said:


> View attachment 8466346
> 
> 
> Certina moonphase arrived today from Jomashop. Very pleased.
> ...


That's how I'd interpret it. Is there a manual?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fuzzysquid said:


> View attachment 8466346
> 
> 
> Certina moonphase arrived today from Jomashop. Very pleased.
> ...


That Certina looks friggin' Fantastic!!

BTW, the Full Moon is June 20th and coincides with the Summer Solstice for the first time since 1986.....and will not coincide again until the year 2100.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

It's between 1st Q and Full, you won't see anything at the bottom until it's closer to full. That disk makes a complete rotation every 29.5 x 2 = 69 days. Looks good but a little useless. Great looking watch though.


fuzzysquid said:


> View attachment 8466346
> 
> 
> Certina moonphase arrived today from Jomashop. Very pleased.
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> But it's quick date. I can't stand the Rolex way. My Seiko Landmaster did the same and I flipped it.


I love my Alpina with jumping hour hand and quick date. 
Become averse to the ubiquitous 2893 but it's everywhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

TJ Maxx might be worth a look if there's one in your area. Mostly fashion watches, lots of Emperio Armani, but some interesting looking Skagens, some good deals on AV8, Citizen, Movado, etc. More stock than my last 2 recent trips. Was told they're getting bunches in every day, that they're really not selling much and expecting (hoping for) a last minute Father's Day rush. 

Might be a glut of marked down watches next week, as they had watches in four different areas in glass cases just today. Dillards might be worth a look too, including at the end of the month, when they mark down items the most.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love my Alpina with jumping hour hand and quick date.
> Become averse to the ubiquitous 2893 but it's everywhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


But then you can only quick-adjust the time zone one direction...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nyonya said:


> But then you can only quick-adjust the time zone one direction...


Why does that matter? It takes seconds to get the hour hand around the dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nyonya said:


> But then you can only quick-adjust the time zone one direction...


Quickset hour hands are great for world travelers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nyonya said:


> But then you can only quick-adjust the time zone one direction...


Quickset hour hands are great for world travelers, as one does not have to stop the movement to change time zones.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

garf666 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Muhle-Glashutte 29er Big from Lex Tempus.


That is a beaut and I was quite tempted by it myself. Now, if by some miraculous chance they drop to 60% off, I just 'might' have to go for that Marinus GMT!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

fuzzysquid said:


> Certina moonphase arrived today from Jomashop. Very pleased.
> 
> Haven't quite figured out the outer ring of the moonphase... day indicator makes sense but the bottom slots? Today is the 12th day of the cycle which means the first quarter slot should be lit, right?


First quarter was actually four days ago. When it gets to the next phase the indicator will be centered in the slot. This was mine on the last full moon. 








Happened to be wearing it today too. 









Here's a good website to track the moonphase.

http://www.timeanddate.com/moon/phases/

Great watch, enjoy it!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love my Alpina with jumping hour hand and quick date.
> Become averse to the ubiquitous 2893 but it's everywhere
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've waited and waited for another deal for an Alpina GMT. Then today I said screw it and bought a Citizen A-T Worldtimer because I couldn't wait. And I figured I wouldn't care as much if I bang it up a little bit.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I've waited and waited for another deal for an Alpina GMT. Then today I said screw it and bought a Citizen A-T Worldtimer because I couldn't wait. And I figured I wouldn't care as much if I bang it up a little bit.


Don't bang Citizen around too hard as I have broken several of them. Especially Do Not Drop one!


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

They have exactly one for this price:









Porsche Design 6351 in white. 412,- if you use Mr.Rebates it´s another 7% off= $383! I have never seen them for this price:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...che-design-flat-six-automatic-6351-41-64-1256


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

elconquistador said:


> My wife said I could buy myself something watchy for fathers day.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I can't even ask. Don't want to take the chance that she might say no.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

And gone...



Uhrman said:


> They have exactly one for this price:
> 
> View attachment 8467482
> 
> ...


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice, thanks for the explanatory pics. Makes a lot of sense now, that the two tick marks would be exactly opposite each other.

That website is really helpful too... lists the exact time of the full moon in my location.



Barry S said:


> First quarter was actually four days ago. When it gets to the next phase the indicator will be centered in the slot. This was mine on the last full moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

As someone mentioned earlier in the thread, Kohl's is running sales on a lot of watches. I picked up this Timex Expedition chrono for $38 shipped using codes BBQ30 (30% off for using Kohl's card), DADSDAY10 ($10 off a $40 or more purchase), and JUNESHIP for free shipping. Wish it was an all stainless case but should be a pretty decent beater for the price. They have a lot of watches on sale that these could be applied to.
Timex Men's Expedition Scout Leather Chronograph Watch


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Clearinghousesales on eBay sent me a counteroffer on a Fortis chrono for $899 (has it listed for $1499, I initially offered $800). I think I'm going to pass since I already have a Speedy Pro but thought people might like to know what one can be had for. I think that's a pretty good price. I included a screen shot of the offer. 









Edit: I broke down and bought it. Think he has more available though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Starbuy in Aus has 5 colours of this Citizen at $115.








Also 3 colour variants of this one at $119:








Note that domestic shipping is another $9.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Link to Starbuy Deal Of The Day page for all models on special. I think they only deliver to Australia.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Redback said:


> Link to Starbuy Deal Of The Day page for all models on special. I think they only deliver to Australia.


They're on ebay under starbuyau, though the ebay pricing reflects a $40 markup compared to their direct site to cover the "free" worldwide shipping. Although still worthwhile for US shoppers, particularly given our current exchange rates...


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

finally arrived couple from thewatchery - very nice looking!


----------



## xenobion (Feb 2, 2016)

For the Quartz 420 enthusiast!

https:// meh.com/ (sorry newb)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

As predicted here, that pre-owned Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic I picked up at a fantastic price from WoW has a strap cut WAY too short for my wrist. I was planning a send-back for a refund, and may still do that. However, I like the watch so much, I'm exploring alternative strap options.

Based on the Internet, no one has ever replaced a strap on these watches in the history of mankind. I wouldn't even attempt it myself, but would take it to My Guy Slava at a local watch shop with a lot more experience. But I don't even know with certainty how their proprietary straps work.


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

Very tempting Victorinox Officer's Watch 124.99$ at Massdrop.

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

that vic is sweet- thanks for posting it!


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

that vic is sweet- thanks for posting it!


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this motion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

blairgscott said:


> I can't even ask. Don't want to take the chance that she might say no.


Sooooo do you visit the forum AFTER you iron your wife's pants or what? JK 

I jumped on a TJ maxx deal (that was actually on my short want-list btw) for 90 bucks and now she jokes like I'm buying watches weekly. haha And i do believe my sister called my brother in law and myself watch whores when I was on the phone with her the other day. I don't know if I should take that as a compliment or no....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Clockwork Synergy has a %25 off promotional code DAD25. The code DOES work on sales item including many leather, suede, rally, etc straps that are about $9 after the discount. I personally use alot of their leather and suede straps on my watches and they are very comfortable. Free shipping as well with in the U.S.A.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

cryptguard said:


> [Starbuy in Aus] Also 3 colour variants of this one at $119:
> View attachment 8468218
> 
> 
> Note that domestic shipping is another $9.


I have the flieger style Citizen pictured. It is an incredible watch for the price. It has a great amount of depth with 3 different levels (4 if you count the date wheel). The second hand does not have a counterweight. Not only does it snap perfectly from one second to the next, when looking at the whole watch, it can make the colored tip (orange in my case) look like it is floating above the dial. I cannot help but smile when I look down to see the second hand moving perfectly over the minute hand. Of course this doesn't happen every minute so it's special in addition to looking great.

The band is ... usable. The color is right for the dial but otherwise there's nothing else to say. I find it too thick and, quality-wise, undeserving of the watch. However this is more FYI as the band comes off, NATOs go on, and you happen to find a match made in heaven














Also last FYI is that it looks big since the bezel is small and the glass has a slight dome to it. I happen to like it but only you know you. I have to end on how readable the flieger style is, especially as applied here by Citizen. The apparent size, hands, and numbering make it clear to anyone who see you look at the watch that you knew the time at a glance, you're admiring now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> They have exactly one for this price:
> 
> Porsche Design 6351 in white. 412,- if you use Mr.Rebates it´s another 7% off= $383! I have never seen them for this price:
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...che-design-flat-six-automatic-6351-41-64-1256


They have some other neat items, but you really have to dig. I don't see a way to search this sale. There are a few other watches at decent prices. I almost bought the Fiyta 3D for $220.

Instead, I ordered a $1000 Exorider for $350. I figure that's cheap enough that if I don't like it, I can sell it on Craigslist. It looks like fun.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They have some other neat items, but you really have to dig. I don't see a way to search this sale. There are a few other watches at decent prices. I almost bought the Fiyta 3D for $220.
> 
> Instead, I ordered a $1000 Exorider for $350. I figure that's cheap enough that if I don't like it, I can sell it on Craigslist. It looks like fun.


I actually just received a %25 off promo now after ignoring the %10 and the %20 the past several months. I really do not want to buy another watch however it is %25 off, lol. I googled both of what you posted and I have a wife, kids and the whole "old dog new tricks" thing so I do not think I will chance breaking my neck with that Exorider thing.

That Fiya watch looks like an oddity to get just because however I doubt I would wear it and would likely get tired of even seeing it in my box.

I did find this https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...44ad0d28afc1/egard-passages-automatic-psg-blk with "*authentic meteor dust placed on the dial" *and who doesn't need meteor dust in their life? Actually trying to figure out I can get some meteor dust in all my watches now. Although I am thinking to hold out for the "Mars dust" upgrade version.

Thinking something may pop up on the site before my discount expires. Or maybe I hope nothing pops up that I like.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> I actually just received a %25 off promo now after ignoring the %10 and the %20 the past several months. I really do not want to buy another watch however it is %25 off, lol. I googled both of what you posted and I have a wife, kids and the whole "old dog new tricks" thing so I do not think I will chance breaking my neck with that Exorider thing.
> 
> That Fiya watch looks like an oddity to get just because however I doubt I would wear it and would likely get tired of even seeing it in my box.
> 
> ...


Vostok world time for $199.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ance/traveller-russian-automatic-2431-2255286


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I was browsing World of Watches and noticed the KonTiki Chrono on bracelet was now $699. Lowest on TheWatchery was $799. So I added it to my cart and still not sure to buy or not. When I moved away from their website, it showed a message like "Hey, don't go, you have something left in your cart. Take $75 off your purchase right now!" So I clicked and a one-time coupon was applied.

Just couldn't say no to $625 for a KonTiki Chrono on bracelet. I was logged into Befrugal so hopefully I will get an extra 8% back. But either way, $625 still a great deal for this watch.

If you are not getting the same one-time $75 coupon like I did, you can use SUMMERTIME25 for $25 off.

Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono SS Grey Dial SS | World of Watches











nordwulf said:


> I was seriously tempted by the KT chrono but it was going to be a watch I would have bought because of it being a "good deal". And at 17mm tall, I would wear it a few times and then end up in my watch box for a few months and eventually be put up for sale. Not a big chrono fan either. Hopefully the KonTiki Four Hander from Joma will ship this or next week.


Yes, that's what I said before but it looks like such an awesome chrono. And there is nothing wrong with buying a watch because it's an awesome deal, right?


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Decent sporty looking (IMO) Orient Chrono on amazon right now for $102. It's quartz but I'm having a really hard time not pulling the trigger on this for a benny.

https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-Chron...1466178924&sr=8-9&keywords=orient+chronograph








They have red too
red
https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-Chron...1466179179&sr=8-9&keywords=orient+chronograph

and a couple on bracelets
white
https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-Chron...1466179179&sr=8-6&keywords=orient+chronograph
black
https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-Chron...1466179179&sr=8-8&keywords=orient+chronograph
blue
https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-Chron...466179179&sr=8-10&keywords=orient+chronograph


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Vostok world time for $199.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ance/traveller-russian-automatic-2431-2255286


Thank you for the suggestion. I think if I jump into the Vostok waters it will likely be through an Amphibia


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Xeric or the Formex?

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...e/xeric-halograph-chronograph-quartz-hgc-3016

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/ds2100-gmt-date-2100-3-2072

I once missed a Formex someone was selling on a forum for $120 and I've been kicking myself ever since.



mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I think if I jump into the Vostok waters it will likely be through an Amphibia


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Xeric or the Formex?

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...e/xeric-halograph-chronograph-quartz-hgc-3016

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/ds2100-gmt-date-2100-3-2072

I once missed a Formex someone was selling on a forum for $120 and I've been kicking myself ever since.



mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I think if I jump into the Vostok waters it will likely be through an Amphibia


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

nordwulf said:


> I was browsing World of Watches and noticed the KonTiki Chrono on bracelet was now $699. Lowest on TheWatchery was $799. So I added it to my cart and still not sure to buy or not. When I moved away from their website, it showed a message like "Hey, don't go, you have something left in your cart. Take $75 off your purchase right now!" So I clicked and a one-time coupon was applied.
> 
> Just couldn't say no to $625 for a KonTiki Chrono on bracelet. I was logged into Befrugal so hopefully I will get an extra 8% back. But either way, $625 still a great deal for this watch.
> 
> ...


That's a great deal. Hundreds less than the older style model I ordered weeks ago from Joma. Tempting but I like the older style better.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a %25 off promotional code DAD25. The code DOES work on sales item including many leather, suede, rally, etc straps that are about $9 after the discount. I personally use alot of their leather and suede straps on my watches and they are very comfortable. Free shipping as well with in the U.S.A.


Thanks for the tip. Just ordered a regularly priced rally strap and a new spring bar tool. The code only works for orders over $30 for anyone else that may be interested.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I think if I jump into the Vostok waters it will likely be through an Amphibia





RyanD said:


> Vostok world time for $199.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ance/traveller-russian-automatic-2431-2255286


FYI this is NOT a Vostok watch. This is a Sturmanskie with a Vostok movement. It was made by Aviator/Volmax, one of the brands that arose after the First Moscow Watch Factory (Poljot) collapsed in the early 2000s and was purchased by some of the employees. Volmax/Aviator became a Swiss brand with Russian influences, but for a few years these watches were made in Russia in the former Poljot factory. This watch uses a Vostok movement, but it's not a Vostok. My guess is that a good portion of the parts in these watches are probably Chinese, or at least not made in Russia. That said, there are a lot of nice Aviator/Sturmanskie/Buran watches out there, and that's a pretty good price for a 24-hour watch.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poljot


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a %25 off promotional code DAD25. The code DOES work on sales item including many leather, suede, rally, etc straps that are about $9 after the discount. I personally use alot of their leather and suede straps on my watches and they are very comfortable. Free shipping as well with in the U.S.A.


Thanks - just loaded up. Crazy value at $9.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> FYI this is NOT a Vostok watch. This is a Sturmanskie with a Vostok movement. It was made by Aviator/Volmax, one of the brands that arose after the First Moscow Watch Factory (Poljot) collapsed in the early 2000s and was purchased by some of the employees. Volmax/Aviator became a Swiss brand with Russian influences, but for a few years these watches were made in Russia in the former Poljot factory. This watch uses a Vostok movement, but it's not a Vostok. My guess is that a good portion of the parts in these watches are probably Chinese, or at least not made in Russia. That said, there are a lot of nice Aviator/Sturmanskie/Buran watches out there, and that's a pretty good price for a 24-hour watch.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poljot


Vostok was a lot easier to type than WTYPMAHCKNE, and I couldn't find the backwards "N" on my keyboard.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I think if I jump into the Vostok waters it will likely be through an Amphibia


Damn right. I have had nothing but positive experiences with *VOSTOK*.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> I was browsing World of Watches and noticed the KonTiki Chrono on bracelet was now $699. Lowest on TheWatchery was $799. So I added it to my cart and still not sure to buy or not. When I moved away from their website, it showed a message like "Hey, don't go, you have something left in your cart. Take $75 off your purchase right now!" So I clicked and a one-time coupon was applied.
> 
> Just couldn't say no to $625 for a KonTiki Chrono on bracelet. I was logged into Befrugal so hopefully I will get an extra 8% back. But either way, $625 still a great deal for this watch.
> 
> ...


Go for it! That's about as much as it costs for the bracelet alone...


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> They have some other neat items, but you really have to dig. I don't see a way to search this sale. There are a few other watches at decent prices. I almost bought the Fiyta 3D for $220.
> 
> Instead, I ordered a $1000 Exorider for $350. I figure that's cheap enough that if I don't like it, I can sell it on Craigslist. It looks like fun.


I know, it´s really annoying that you have to go through all of the stuff to find the 8 watches out of 3000ish articles...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has Tissot T-Sport titanium quartz chronographs, white and black dial, for $295 with coupon code "FDTIST80"

That's about $60 better than the next-best price I find.

Tissot Chronograph Silver Dial Titanium Men's Watch T0694174403100 - T-Sport Titanium - T-Sport - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Tissot T-Sport Titanium Chronograph Blue Dial Men's Watch T0694174404100 - T-Sport Titanium - T-Sport - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> As predicted here, that pre-owned Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic I picked up at a fantastic price from WoW has a strap cut WAY too short for my wrist. I was planning a send-back for a refund, and may still do that. However, I like the watch so much, I'm exploring alternative strap options.
> 
> Based on the Internet, no one has ever replaced a strap on these watches in the history of mankind. I wouldn't even attempt it myself, but would take it to My Guy Slava at a local watch shop with a lot more experience. But I don't even know with certainty how their proprietary straps work.


I have a Flat Six Chrono and changing the strap is no drama, There are like 6 or 8 screws that hold the case back on. Pop off the case back and the strap slides straight upwards. You can get replacement straps on eBay for about $60, but you have to be a bit careful, because PD has SEVERAL weird strap designs and none of them are compatible with each other.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, I just received my Montblanc Heritage Dual Time from Lextempus, it came in new condition, with the protective stickers, box and papers, and it checks out at 0.0 spd, 0.2ms beat error with a full power reserve and dial up on the Timegrapher. These are some initial photos of the watch.

Edit: I should add that the warranty was stamped by "Jack Ryan Fine Jewelry and Timepieces," which is the brick and mortar store associated with Lextempus, and it is an authorized dealer for Montblanc timepieces, so 55.56% off the MSRP with a full factory warranty is a real score! RyanD, thanks once again.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Overstock just sent me a 12% off coupon via email mailing list.

Not sure how good a deal these watches are but I thought I would post the few that caught my eye. The Blue/Black Oris is my favorite!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This looks pretty interesting for $125. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/jiusko-deep-sea-quartz-120lsb02

If the pix and description are accurate, it even appears to include both the stainless bracelet and rubber strap. Yes, it's quartz, but nice specs (sapphire, 300m, ceramic bezel) and I actually think I like the unusual placement of the HEV.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks for the head's up!  As mine hasn't even arrived yet, I contacted them and let them know about the price difference from what I paid. They're refunding me $23 and change. Along with the coupon code, this brings mine down to $155, which is just a silly-good deal on this watch.


Well, customer service initially told me I got the last one...then a few hours later I got the dreaded "out of stock and your order will be cancelled" e-mail.  Doesn't look like they will be getting any more in the foreseeable future. They were kind enough to offer a discount on a future order though.  Oh well, easy come, easy go.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> I have a Flat Six Chrono and changing the strap is no drama,  There are like 6 or 8 screws that hold the case back on.  Pop off the case back and the strap slides straight upwards.  You can get replacement straps on eBay for about $60, but you have to be a bit careful, because PD has SEVERAL weird strap designs and none of them are compatible with each other.


Hmmm ... maybe there is hope yet. Thanks.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the blue, but $110.65 is a pretty tempting price on an Armourlite with Tritium tubes.  If I had a coupon that would almost tip me over the edge.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...e-professional-series-chronograph-quartz-al77



dumberdrummer said:


> This looks pretty interesting for $125. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/jiusko-deep-sea-quartz-120lsb02
> 
> If the pix and description are accurate, it even appears to include both the stainless bracelet and rubber strap. Yes, it's quartz, but nice specs (sapphire, 300m, ceramic bezel) and I actually think I like the unusual placement of the HEV.


----------



## mobileman (Apr 4, 2016)

Bulova Snorkel Bul-96B210 is on sale at WOW for $145.  SUMMERTIME10  takes it to $135.  Befrugal may get additional cash back. Can't post links yet.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

mobileman said:


> Bulova Snorkel Bul-96B210 is on sale at WOW for $145.  SUMMERTIME10  takes it to $135.  Befrugal may get additional cash back. Can't post links yet.


This watch uses the precisionist movement?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got one of the new Konitikis.  First impression is that it's very comparable to my Muhle.  The Muhle has a nicer movement though.  The dial looks fantastic in person.  It really shines with all the silver on the dial.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

mobileman said:


> Bulova Snorkel Bul-96B210 is on sale at WOW for $145.  SUMMERTIME10  takes it to $135.  Befrugal may get additional cash back. Can't post links yet.


Here you go  Men's Snorkel Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If you're still considering something from the Lextempus sale, you might wish to note that they're affiliated with "Jack Ryan Fine Jewelry and Timepieces," located at 3520 Bee Cave Rd, West Lake Hills, TX 78746. As I mentioned in my previous post, my Montblanc Heritage Dual Time had the warranty card stamped by "Jack Ryan", so it comes with a full factory warranty. If you're still on the fence, it might be worth checking if they're an authorized dealer for the brand of watch you're interested in.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a %25 off promotional code DAD25. The code DOES work on sales item including many leather, suede, rally, etc straps that are about $9 after the discount. I personally use alot of their leather and suede straps on my watches and they are very comfortable. Free shipping as well with in the U.S.A.


Thank you mplsabdullah for the code.  This dad just ordered two vintage style straps :-!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

wishmann said:


> This watch uses the precisionist movement?


It uses the UHF movement.  Basically an upgraded Precisionist movement that supposedly fixed the problem with short battery life that the originals had.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a %25 off promotional code DAD25. The code DOES work on sales item including many leather, suede, rally, etc straps that are about $9 after the discount. I personally use alot of their leather and suede straps on my watches and they are very comfortable. Free shipping as well with in the U.S.A.


Thanks! I saw an awesome orange and black rally style that I decided to grab. I'll bring lunch into the office an extra day to make up for it


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Calibrator came in. First impression is very high. Nice mix of polished and brushed bits adds nice contrast. Bracelet is very solid. From some pictures I saw online it didn't seem like the bracelet came with half links, luckily it does have them. Won't have time to give it a real look over for a few days but for now I'm super happy about the purchase.









Some small tidbits: Was inscribed B3 so it was a 2013 model. 25 jewels so it's an ETA instead of a Sellita which some of the later models came with. Personally I wouldn't have cared if it came with the Sellita, but some others might.

EDIT: Oh and thanks for the heads up on the clockwork synergy sale, went a bit overboard and stocked up on some straps and NATO's.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Quick question. . I bought the Mido Great Wall for a great price of 550 when posted here recently. It's nice and I will never change the bracelet so the proprietary bracelet doesn't bother me. However, I'm not in love with it so was considering sending it back in exchange for the Kontiki on bracelet or the Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Got one of the new Konitikis. First impression is that it's very comparable to my Muhle. The Muhle has a nicer movement though. The dial looks fantastic in person. It really shines with all the silver on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 8474938


Now that KonTiki chrono is handsome. Wear it well!


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Got one of the new Konitikis. First impression is that it's very comparable to my Muhle. The Muhle has a nicer movement though. The dial looks fantastic in person. It really shines with all the silver on the dial.


Man, I have a Muhle Germanika I and I'm also one click away from buying this. Part of my brain tells me I don't need two black auto chronos but the other part is telling me I'm crazy to pass it up for this price.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Osteoman said:


> Quick question. . I bought the Mido Great Wall for a great price of 550 when posted here recently. It's nice and I will never change the bracelet so the proprietary bracelet doesn't bother me. However, I'm not in love with it so was considering sending it back in exchange for the Kontiki on bracelet or the Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium.
> 
> Any thoughts?


My thought is that you keep the proprietary bracelet and not even attempt the actions of your last sentence.

edit: I misread you, my bad. I'd get the Kontiki chrono, easy. Awaiting mine.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> Man, I have a Muhle Germanika I and I'm also one click away from buying this. Part of my brain tells me I don't need two black auto chronos but the other part is telling me I'm crazy to pass it up for this price.


I don't need both either. Probably the smart thing to do would be to keep the Kontiki, sell the Muhle, and pocket the difference. I really like the movement in the Muhle though.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RyanD said:


> I don't need both either. Probably the smart thing to do would be to keep the Kontiki, sell the Muhle, and pocket the difference. I really like the movement in the Muhle though.


At least the 7750 remains ETA, not Selitta, and is adjusted 3 positions in base grade. They've proven excellent timers for me.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JakeJD said:


> Go for it! That's about as much as it costs for the bracelet alone...


Jake, your Kontiki 3 hander became a grail of mine thanks to your photos but never seen it on sale. It's also the only Kontiki of its generation to remain in their current catalogue. Somebodies must like it. We'll see if I like the chrono Kontiki like I like yours.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Sevenmack said:


> Now that KonTiki chrono is handsome. Wear it well!


Did you have to post an actual picture of that beautiful watch? Groan.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been looking for that exact watch, where did you get it from, thanks in advance


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Holy moly... This Alpina is gorgeous!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a %25 off promotional code DAD25. The code DOES work on sales item including many leather, suede, rally, etc straps that are about $9 after the discount. I personally use alot of their leather and suede straps on my watches and they are very comfortable. Free shipping as well with in the U.S.A.


Thanks for this. Picked up a few straps at a great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Did you have to post an actual picture of that beautiful watch? Groan.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


You mean this watch??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I was browsing World of Watches and noticed the KonTiki Chrono on bracelet was now $699. Lowest on TheWatchery was $799. So I added it to my cart and still not sure to buy or not. When I moved away from their website, it showed a message like "Hey, don't go, you have something left in your cart. Take $75 off your purchase right now!" So I clicked and a one-time coupon was applied.


That trick worked for me too. It's an attractive watch, and a _really_ attractive deal, but do I need another black dial chrono? :think:


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

How did you "move away" from the website? Did you type another URL into the address bar, or..? I've been trying to perform that trick to no avail..


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> You mean this watch??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's beautiful!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Odeen said:


> How did you "move away" from the website? Did you type another URL into the address bar, or..? I've been trying to perform that trick to no avail..


I simply opened a new tab and navigated to it (using Internet Explorer 11). I couldn't get it to work in Firefox or Opera 12 but I have no idea how it decides when to give the code or to whom.

Edit: If it doesn't work immediately, try waiting. The code timed out for me because checkout doesn't work when it's active (!) but I left the shopping cart tab open for a while (it was at least an hour...) then came back and selected a different tab, and it offered me a shiny new $75 off $625 code.

Still, checkout doesn't work for me unless I _remove_ the discount code. :think:


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Received mine today too. Even this photo doesn´t do it justice in my opinion. It is such a beautiful watch and extremely well made. Even some significantly more expensive watches that I have are not better in terms of quality. If you decide to get it, choose the bracelet! The bracelet is really solid and is currently only $10 more than the rubber strap at WoW.

That being said, the Kontiki Chrono with the bracelet is currently 699,- on WoW. If you get that 75,- off thing don´t hesitate! Combined with the 10%cb from befrugal you will get the watch for an ridiculous $560. If you don´t get that, choose a pair of sunglasses for the mrs. (eg Tod´s) for $54-59 and use "SUMMERTIME75". Will bring it down to 685, a little bit more than the SUMMERTIME25 but you get a pair of high quality sunglasses for 10 bucks. Bribe material to getting your wife to like this deal is always a good idea...



RyanD said:


> Got one of the new Konitikis. First impression is that it's very comparable to my Muhle. The Muhle has a nicer movement though. The dial looks fantastic in person. It really shines with all the silver on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 8474938


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Odeen said:


> How did you "move away" from the website? Did you type another URL into the address bar, or..? I've been trying to perform that trick to no avail..


FYI I got the $75 off code and successfully purchased just now using Google Chrome with adblockers disabled. 
I also purchased the 4 hands version of the KonTiki from Joma, but that purchase is pending and I'm worried it may not be fulfilled. I certainly won't keep both, so if I end up with both I'll let you all know if someone wants to take one off my hands, err wrist at no additional cost/markup. I do have the Eterna Pulsometer heritage model which I am very happy with. I think the grey market Eternas are fantastic values.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Uhrman said:


> Received mine today too. Even this photo doesn´t do it justice in my opinion. It is such a beautiful watch and extremely well made. Even some significantly more expensive watches that I have are not better in terms of quality. If you decide to get it, choose the bracelet! The bracelet is really solid and is currently only $10 more than the rubber strap at WoW.
> 
> That being said, the Kontiki Chrono with the bracelet is currently 699,- on WoW. If you get that 75,- off thing don´t hesitate! Combined with the 10%cb from befrugal you will get the watch for an ridiculous $560. If you don´t get that, choose a pair of sunglasses for the mrs. (eg Tod´s) for $54-59 and use "SUMMERTIME75". Will bring it down to 685, a little bit more than the SUMMERTIME25 but you get a pair of high quality sunglasses for 10 bucks. Bribe material to getting your wife to like this deal is always a good idea...


Bet on the Kontiki chrono to be my grail watch. Best looking chronograph I've seen since my father's Gallet:


----------



## markedwardporter (May 28, 2016)

Came back from vacation to this in the mail. An incredible watch for the money. 

For size reference, my wrist is just a touch over 6", so don't let the 44mm scare you off.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

James Walton said:


> FYI I got the $75 off code and successfully purchased just now using Google Chrome with adblockers disabled.
> I also purchased the 4 hands version of the KonTiki from Joma, but that purchase is pending and I'm worried it may not be fulfilled. I certainly won't keep both, so if I end up with both I'll let you all know if someone wants to take one off my hands, err wrist at no additional cost/markup. I do have the Eterna Pulsometer heritage model which I am very happy with. I think the grey market Eternas are fantastic values.


I think the discount also had to do with SWI's cookies in the web browser as well.. I opened up Firefox, which I typically use rarely, went to BeFrugal, then to WoW, added the Kontiki chrono to the cart and.. I think as soon as I moved the cursor out of the browser window I got the $75 off popup. So, thank you so much for the tip, and my gray market Eterna collection grows as well... 

I'm in the same boat as you with regards to the Jomashop Eternas. I have the "new" Kontiki 4-hand and a Tangaroa 3-hand on order for myself, and I'm even getting one of the Grace models for my mom's birthday. I don't really care when I get my two watches, but there's only a month or so left until I have to have my mom's birthday present. Come on, Joma....


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I couldn't find the backwards "N" on my keyboard.


More beer, STAT!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> This looks pretty interesting for $125. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/jiusko-deep-sea-quartz-120lsb02
> 
> If the pix and description are accurate, it even appears to include both the stainless bracelet and rubber strap. Yes, it's quartz, but nice specs (sapphire, 300m, ceramic bezel) and I actually think I like the unusual placement of the HEV.


That's a really good deal.
Bein' broke sucks.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well this is what community is all about. After seeing my post, Uroboros sent me the SCC293 he snagged at TJ Maxx. He hooked me up at no more than his cost plus shipping. At $112, that still puts me just about $40 under the next lowest price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are a million reasons that that dial shouldn't work...Yet it totally does.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Do it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xSFi-Tn2_g


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I gotta stop following links on this damn website, as it is becoming increasingly costly.

Case in point...








I don't know if these types of textured dials have a name, but I am always a sucker for them. By the way...https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...b91f7f16abd/poet-multifunctional-quartz-tpt05

This thing has an air about it that is usually reserved for much more expensive timepieces. I gotta have it.

Damn you people.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> First quarter was actually four days ago. When it gets to the next phase the indicator will be centered in the slot. This was mine on the last full moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Moon Phase Calendar - Set Your Moon Phase Watch - WatchNetwork.com website is even better for numbskulls like me, as it has a real-time illustration as to what your moon-phase watch should look like.

I like restaurants that have photos of the food right on the menu. All I gotta do is _point_.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Thanks for this. Picked up a few straps at a great price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clockwork Synergy Watch Straps & Watch Bands | Clockwork Synergy , despite having a company name that sounds like something that one might hear on a corporate retreat, does provide
a ridiculously good product for the money (maybe the best). Love 'em.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

markedwardporter said:


> Came back from vacation to this in the mail. An incredible watch for the money.
> 
> For size reference, my wrist is just a touch over 6", so don't let the 44mm scare you off.


I love the dial color. Very slick.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of Watches ahs the Bulova Accutron 2 (spaceview2) for $129.99. I'm thinking this watch was closer to $300.00 last time I looked at one










Men's Alpha White Genuine Leather Skeletonized Dial Rose-Tone SS | World of Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> This Moon Phase Calendar - Set Your Moon Phase Watch - WatchNetwork.com website is even better for numbskulls like me, as it has a real-time illustration as to what your moon-phase watch should look like.
> 
> I like restaurants that have photos of the food right on the menu. All I gotta do is _point_.


Great site!

But the food never looks like it does in the picture.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Zinvo watches are having a fathers day sale and you get ~20% off your purchase with the code: FD16.

https://zinvowatches.com/

The are known for their unique rotating turbine disc styled watch:















the turbine thing doesn't really appeal to me, but i like the case work and also how the hour markers are drilled holes in the bezel/Rehaut.

And i found the Rival to have be heavily inspired by LW with a touch of hublot at a price my wallet can stomach:
















Sapphire crystal and a myota (I think) automatic movement. Pity there is little to no reviews of this mode online that I can find, but it seems they had quite a successful pre-order campaign.

They also have a much of bracelets which range from $5-10 in their accessories page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

markedwardporter said:


> Came back from vacation to this in the mail. An incredible watch for the money.
> 
> For size reference, my wrist is just a touch over 6", so don't let the 44mm scare you off.


I think the watch is scared by your tattoos!

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm trying to buy the Chrono Kontiki on bracelet from WoW, but I got a processing error, with both standard and express checkout :-(
more details:
- passing through befrugal
- shipping to Italy
- 75$ off code automatically applied by WoW

I think it's not time for me to have a Valjoux..


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ilgimmy said:


> I'm trying to buy the Chrono Kontiki on bracelet from WoW, but I got a processing error, with both standard and express checkout :-(
> more details:
> - passing through befrugal
> - shipping to Italy
> ...


Same. I've emailed them, just waiting now.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Clockwork Synergy Watch Straps & Watch Bands | Clockwork Synergy , despite having a company name that sounds like something that one might hear on a corporate retreat, does provide
> a ridiculously good product for the money (maybe the best). Love 'em.


Just put in an order for 3 leather straps


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you like the Turbine, ToM has the silver one for $129, just FYI.



Soulspawn said:


> Zinvo watches are having a fathers day sale and you get ~20% off your purchase with the code: FD16.
> 
> https://zinvowatches.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

I have that exact same watch on the way. Planning on putting it on a gray shark strap. I've had a red dialed Master 1000 on bracelet since their Christmas, and I totally agree that they are an awesome value!



markedwardporter said:


> Came back from vacation to this in the mail. An incredible watch for the money.
> 
> For size reference, my wrist is just a touch over 6", so don't let the 44mm scare you off.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

kl884347 said:


> If you like the Turbine, ToM has the silver one for $129, just FYI.


Assume you mean $219, which is still $2 more expensive than direct from zinvo. 
The coupon is weird... It takes slightly above 20% off. And i believe shipping is free for the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry, should have posted a link:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/zinvo-blade-automatic-silver

You have to cruise their clearance section. ToM has the MOST annoying web site ever. I get that they want you to look at everything, but I can't find a search tool and if you don't open a link in a new tab, you have to rescroll through it all and wait each for page to load to get back to where you were. I hate it.



Soulspawn said:


> Assume you mean $219, which is still $2 more expensive than direct from zinvo.
> The coupon is weird... It takes slightly above 20% off. And i believe shipping is free for the US.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry, should have posted a link:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/zinvo-blade-automatic-silver

You have to cruise their clearance section. ToM has the MOST annoying web site ever. I get that they want you to look at everything, but I can't find a search tool and if you don't open a link in a new tab, you have to rescroll through it all and wait each for page to load to get back to where you were. I hate it.



Soulspawn said:


> Assume you mean $219, which is still $2 more expensive than direct from zinvo.
> The coupon is weird... It takes slightly above 20% off. And i believe shipping is free for the US.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

kl884347 said:


> Sorry, should have posted a link:
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/gadgets-accessories-clearance/zinvo-blade-automatic-silver
> 
> You have to cruise their clearance section. ToM has the MOST annoying web site ever. I get that they want you to look at everything, but I can't find a search tool and if you don't open a link in a new tab, you have to rescroll through it all and wait each for page to load to get back to where you were. I hate it.


Agreed. I find their website annoying as hell. I had to scroll to the "watch section" to find the Blade, but it wasn't listed at $129.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

eljay said:


> Same. I've emailed them, just waiting now.


If you remove the 75usd off, it let you check out. But it may break the deal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Inviato dal mio A0001 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ilgimmy said:


> If you remove the 75usd off, it let you check out. But it may break the deal...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the deal only works if I can get it into Australia under the sales tax threshold, and the extra $75 off is fundamental to that.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Great site!
> 
> But the food never looks like it does in the picture.


Two words, my friend...WAFFLE HOUSE!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you to this thread and whoever posted the Kontiki Chrono....beautiful watch










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Indeed. www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xSFi-Tn2_g


I nominate this as the National Anthem of the "Head's Up" thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2016)

I ordered the Kontiki Chrono yesterday and got the Befrugal cashback listed under my account. So the bracelet version went down from $699 --> $625 --> $562.50 for me. They already shipped it out yesterday and is on its way from Florida to Michigan. Should be here Wednesday.

I am also still waiting for the four hander from Joma. So if that never ships, this chrono will be just as good. Actually even a better deal.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I nominate this as the National Anthem of the "Head's Up" thread.


I once hugged Henry Rollins.

I asked him if I could and he said "okay."


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

eljay said:


> Same. I've emailed them, just waiting now.


What is everyone's thoughts on the deals from lextempus.com? I've been going back and forth between the Kontiki chronograph and a Seiko Astron. Thinking if the deal goes beyond 60% off I'll take the Seiko. I'm sure I'll end up missing out on both if I wait too long.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

achernob said:


> eljay said:
> 
> 
> > Same. I've emailed them, just waiting now.
> ...


The discount is good imo, however I rather spend $2k on an Omega than a Mont.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> I once hugged Henry Rollins.
> 
> I asked him if I could and he said "okay."


You're a liar.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> You're a liar.


Oh, SNAP 



 !!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I knew you'd get it.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

maxixix said:


> The discount is good imo, however I rather spend $2k on an Omega than a Mont.


I purchased one watch from the sale and I'm very pleased with it. I have a fascination with moon phase watches and at $2300 I couldn't pass on this. It is my first Montblanc and is a lot of watch at that price. The finish is excellent and the winding is as smooth as any watch I own. Like with most watches it looks much sharper and cleaner in person.

There is one more unique moon complication still available which is the Twin Star N/S Hemisphere and I have almost pulled the trigger on that one too.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> Oh, SNAP
> 
> 
> 
> !!!


If I meet a celebrity that I like, I hug them. Rollins was not the first, and he will not be the last.

My list is not long, but here is the list of famous people I have hugged:

Greg Maddux
John Smoltz
Tom Glavine 
Chipper Jones
Bobby Cox (yeah, I have lived in Atlanta my entire life)
Tom Selleck
James Caan
Lea Thompson
Chuck D
...and this last celebrity was more affectionate than most, as she used tongue...
She was the beagle that played "Brain" in the 1999 film "Inspector Gadget."


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> If I meet a celebrity that I like, I hug them. Rollins was not the first, and he will not be the last.
> 
> My list is not long, but here is the list of famous people I have hugged:
> 
> ...


Chuck D used tongue???


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> If I meet a celebrity that I like, I hug them. Rollins was not the first, and he will not be the last.
> 
> My list is not long, but here is the list of famous people I have hugged:
> 
> ...


A list of people that made my life as a Mets fan miserable. Tom Glavine even did it as a Met!

Of course the Mets themselves made their own contribution.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> I purchased one watch from the sale and I'm very pleased with it. I have a fascination with moon phase watches and at $2300 I couldn't pass on this. It is my first Montblanc and is a lot of watch at that price. The finish is excellent and the winding is as smooth as any watch I own. Like with most watches it looks much sharper and cleaner in person.
> 
> There is one more unique moon complication still available which is the Twin Star N/S Hemisphere and I have almost pulled the trigger on that one too.
> 
> ...


I went to an event at the Montblanc boutique at Tyson's Corner last year. I spent a great deal of time there with one of their watchmakers, going through the intricacies of several of the models, including their perpetual calendar. Overall, I was impressed. They've come a long way, and I'd be proud to own one of their watches. If that Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim were in stainless, I would have already bought it. The rose gold is an amazing deal, but just not the watch I'm looking for.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Odeen said:


> ...my gray market Eterna collection grows as well...


SWI Eternas come with factory warranty. Not technically gray market IMO. Eterna considers them an AD.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> I purchased one watch from the sale and I'm very pleased with it. I have a fascination with moon phase watches and at $2300 I couldn't pass on this. It is my first Montblanc and is a lot of watch at that price. The finish is excellent and the winding is as smooth as any watch I own. Like with most watches it looks much sharper and cleaner in person.
> 
> There is one more unique moon complication still available which is the Twin Star N/S Hemisphere and I have almost pulled the trigger on that one too.
> 
> ...


While *MONTBLANC* is still considered a "new kid on the block," I would be happily snapping-up every watch that they make had I the means to do so.
The artistry and quality that goes into every piece that they make is very evident. They are renowned for the quality of their writing instruments, we all know that.
A *MONTBLANC *pen has been used to sign American bills into law for half-a-century.

****, bottom line? I don't think that *MONTBLANC* gets enough respect as a watchmaker.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I went to an event at the Montblanc boutique at Tyson's Corner last year. I spent a great deal of time there with one of their watchmakers, going through the intricacies of several of the models, including their perpetual calendar. Overall, I was impressed. They've come a long way, and I'd be proud to own one of their watches. If that Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim were in stainless, I would have already bought it. The rose gold is an amazing deal, but just not the watch I'm looking for.


If that rose gold had a second hand I would have bought it already. For an 18k dress watch that price is tempting.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> A list of people that made my life as a Mets fan miserable. Tom Glavine even did it as a Met!
> 
> Of course the Mets themselves made their own contribution.


Did you know that Glavine was also drafted by the Kings as a hockey player?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Did you know that Glavine was also drafted by the Kings as a hockey player?


I probably heard it back in the day but I've blocked those days from my memory.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> SWI Eternas come with factory warranty. Not technically gray market IMO. Eterna considers them an AD.


How it is recognised? My Eterna warranty card was stamped with a SWI logo - but that mean nothing. According to Eterna's website, 
it looks like a company named CWJ is a dealer and service centre in US.

Nice deal on the upgraded Kon-Tiki Chrono - but It seems WOW doesn't work. I even can't change my password - I think we will have an OOS mail on Monday.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm unsure if this watchgecko.com deal has been posted. (Can't check readily since I'm on Tapatalk.)

The Geckota 22mm Classic Mesh Butterfly Clasp bracelet is listed on sale for $28.72 USD where as regular price is $53.13.

https://www.watchgecko.com/butterfly-dive-milanese-mesh.php










They are based in the UK, and I am not certain on exactly how the total cost is calculated. After my purchase, I was only charged $28.14 USD which included shipping...I believe VAT was omitted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bboybatac said:


> I'm unsure if this watchgecko.com deal has been posted. (Can't check readily since I'm on Tapatalk.)
> 
> The Geckota 22mm Classic Mesh Butterfly Clasp bracelet is listed on sale for $28.72 USD where as regular price is $53.13.
> 
> ...


10% off with code WATCHUSEEK


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Keithcozz said:


> Chuck D
> ...and this last celebrity was more affectionate than most, as she used tongue...
> She was the beagle that played "Brain" in the 1999 film "Inspector Gadget."


this is oddly unsettling.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If it was posted, I missed it. 28.14 USD when I got my PP invoice.$28.14 USD for me.

​Thanks!



bboybatac said:


> I'm unsure if this watchgecko.com deal has been posted. (Can't check readily since I'm on Tapatalk.)
> 
> The Geckota 22mm Classic Mesh Butterfly Clasp bracelet is listed on sale for $28.72 USD where as regular price is $53.13.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> How it is recognised? My Eterna warranty card was stamped with a SWI logo - but that mean nothing. According to Eterna's website,
> it looks like a company named CWJ is a dealer and service centre in US.
> 
> Nice deal on the upgraded Kon-Tiki Chrono - but It seems WOW doesn't work. I even can't change my password - I think we will have an OOS mail on Monday.


I'm not sure what you're trying to say, but yes, SWI is an AD.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> ... I really like the movement in the Muhle though.


The thing with Muhle in my opinion is, that they don´t do a real "manufacture" movement but do a lot to regular Valjoux/ETA stuff. While that´s nice, from what I´ve heard (I´ve never owned a Muhle) the woodpecker regulation doesn´t add much, if at all, to the precision- partly, certainly ,because the 7750 (eg) is already a very good movement that can be very accurate. I don´t really see, how a non manufacture movement with a (heavy) amount of own parts, that don´t give me real benefits would make me spend more money on that. That being said, some of Muhle watches look just gorgeous...


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I don´t see anything unique to these watches. The first model looks like a cheap Perrelet (i actually don´t know who was first, considering that this brand is only 2 years old however, I assume Perrelet) and the second doesn´t even try to hide its admiration of Genta watches.



Soulspawn said:


> Zinvo watches are having a fathers day sale and you get ~20% off your purchase with the code: FD16.
> 
> https://zinvowatches.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> SWI Eternas come with factory warranty. Not technically gray market IMO. Eterna considers them an AD.


How do you know this, Eterna site has nothing about SWI, even their service center is in Ohio, while SWI is in Florida. 
I think no AD would sell its watches for 80% OFF like thewatchery.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Le Perfect on eBay has the Citizen Eco-Drive "Blue Angels" radio controlled chronograph, model AT8020-54L, for $279.99. That's $50 less than Joma's pretty good sale price.
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s AT8020 54L "Blue Angels" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Dress Watch 013205097546 | eBay


Now $259.99!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...trkparms=5373:5000021449|5374:Missed+a+Deal?+


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

That could be the reason they don´t put them on their website... I can assure you that what Robotaz said is 100% true... Eterna warranty two years from date of purchase if you keep the invoice as proof...



thechin said:


> How do you know this, Eterna site has nothing about SWI, even their service center is in Ohio, while SWI is in Florida.
> I think no AD would sell its watches for 80% OFF like thewatchery.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect also has the Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph, Model BL5250-02L, for $174.99. Once again, that beats a really good sale price at Jomashop by $25.

Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Mens Watch BL5250 02L 013205073946 | eBay

I'm not the biggest fan of brown leather straps with black dial watches, but that's a nice-looking watch. Titanium and water-resistant to 200 meters.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Now $259.99!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...trkparms=5373:5000021449|5374:Missed+a+Deal?+


This one's the -03L on the strap. Still an incredible price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

thechin said:


> How do you know this...


Because we've done our homework.

Email Eterna and ask them for yourself.

Edit - and you may to read the SWI warranty section, for starters. It's clearly stated.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> The thing with Muhle in my opinion is, that they don´t do a real "manufacture" movement but do a lot to regular Valjoux/ETA stuff. While that´s nice, from what I´ve heard (I´ve never owned a Muhle) the woodpecker regulation doesn´t add much, if at all, to the precision- partly, certainly ,because the 7750 (eg) is already a very good movement that can be very accurate. I don´t really see, how a non manufacture movement with a (heavy) amount of own parts, that don´t give me real benefits would make me spend more money on that. That being said, some of Muhle watches look just gorgeous...


I'm not sure if Muhle does much to the 3-hand ETA's, but the 7750 is significantly and obviously modified. It's barely recognizable as a 7750, and it doesn't even wobble. Considering the prices for most German watches with stock 7750 movements, $1500 for a significantly modified one was a steal. The next step up is around $4k or so for an in-house GO.

MU 9413 » Movements » Manufactory | Mühle-Glashütte GmbH nautische Instrumente und Feinmechanik | Mühle-Glashütte GmbH nautische Instrumente und Feinmechanik


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

A deal? You decide.

$1195 Luxury JomaDeal of the day. 









http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> A deal? You decide.
> 
> $1195 Luxury JomaDeal of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Took me half the day to catch up on this thread. Was hoping to find some coupons for a B & R Bands father's day sale. Not important. I thought I was done with my watch collection but I now see I need a KonTiki chrono (earlier gen preferred) and/or that Certina moon phase Barry keeps corrupting me with. I'm never gonna get that TV I need. LOL

Thank you to all who keep finding the deals. I'll be listing more stuff on f29 tonight to save up for these chronos I didn't know I needed. . .


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> That could be the reason they don´t put them on their website... I can assure you that what Robotaz said is 100% true... Eterna warranty two years from date of purchase* if you keep the invoice as proof.*..


Well, I don't want to beat the dead horse but this tells you right there, it is NOT an AD warranty. Real AD warranty cards DO NOT require invoices as proof, which means you buy it from Germany for example and come to the US and get it serviced if needed at the US service center, try to do that with your SWI stamped card, getting the watch serviced in another country.....


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Don´t get me wrong. Muhle makes terrific, high quality watches and indeed, that 9413 doesn´t look like a regular 7750 anymore (The one in the picture seems like it´s based on Sellita´s SW500). At $1500 you can hardly get a better chrono, true. If it is only about movements however, I find Eterna´s Spherodrive Calibre 3510 way more interesting and they are about the same price, if you are lucky.



RyanD said:


> I'm not sure if Muhle does much to the 3-hand ETA's, but the 7750 is significantly and obviously modified. It's barely recognizable as a 7750, and it doesn't even wobble. Considering the prices for most German watches with stock 7750 movements, $1500 for a significantly modified one was a steal. The next step up is around $4k or so for an in-house GO.
> 
> MU 9413 » Movements » Manufactory | Mühle-Glashütte GmbH nautische Instrumente und Feinmechanik | Mühle-Glashütte GmbH nautische Instrumente und Feinmechanik


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, maybe some people have done that and share their experience with you?! Hint: maybe me?!



thechin said:


> Well, I don't want to beat the dead horse but this tells you right there, it is NOT an AD warranty. Real AD warranty cards DO NOT require invoices as proof, which means you buy it from Germany for example and come to the US and get it serviced if needed at the US service center, try to do that with your SWI stamped card, getting the watch serviced in another country.....


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

Barry S said:


> A deal? You decide.
> 
> $1195 Luxury JomaDeal of the day.
> 
> ...


That looks like something pulled from the opening credits of the 90's sitcom "Hanging with Mr. Cooper".


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

thechin said:


> Well, I don't want to beat the dead horse but this tells you right there, it is NOT an AD warranty. Real AD warranty cards DO NOT require invoices as proof, which means you buy it from Germany for example and come to the US and get it serviced if needed at the US service center, try to do that with your SWI stamped card, getting the watch serviced in another country.....


I don't know that it is stamped. I would think not. The Eternas I've seen them selling are all discontinued. I think Eterna is just dumping them with SWI and part of the bargain is that Eterna will carry the warranty. Maybe the profit margin is smaller for SWI.

Anyway, who cares I guess. It's good enough for me.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I don't know that it is stamped. I would think not. The Eternas I've seen them selling are all discontinued. I think Eterna is just dumping them with SWI and part of the bargain is that Eterna will carry the warranty. Maybe the profit margin is smaller for SWI.
> 
> Anyway, who cares I guess. It's good enough for me.


I can guarantee everyone here that SWI does not have warranty directly from Eterna. I had a Vaughan that the date stopped quick setting and called them and they did not even know how to handle it. They told me to check Eterna's website and made me call the Eterna service center. I told them that I called and that they don't service them with an SWI warranty card. The SWI representative called and then told me that they corroborated and it was true. Long story short, I sent the watch based on their word and they sent it back to me with particles and with the movement scratched. They did it in-house, the turnaround time was less than two weeks. I opened a BBB case and they ended up refunding me full price for lying and screwing up an otherwise mint watch.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Who did you call? I had a very similar case with the same model. Wrote Eterna and got a very kind mail back from their main representative who told me to send it in and gave me the address of their service center in the US (Stoll). She also told me to include the mail correspondence with her and if Stoll would not be sure how to handle this case that they could, at any time, get in touch with them (Eterna). So, you may have had just bad luck with the person you talked to. (Actually, am I getting you right that you called SWI rather than Eterna??)

PS: There are a couple of other users here who wrote emails to inquire about their warranty status with an SWI card. All got the same answer that they are covered by Eterna´s warranty. The whole warranty process is just not as easy as it would be with a regular AD filled in card.



colgex said:


> I can guarantee everyone here that SWI does not have warranty directly from Eterna. I had a Vaughan that the date stopped quick setting and called them and they did not even know how to handle it. They told me to check Eterna's website and made me call the Eterna service center. I told them that I called and that they don't service them with an SWI warranty card. The SWI representative called and then told me that they corroborated and it was true. Long story short, I sent the watch based on their word and they sent it back to me with particles and with the movement scratched. They did it in-house, the turnaround time was less than two weeks. I opened a BBB case and they ended up refunding me full price for lying and screwing up an otherwise mint watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

colgex said:


> I can guarantee everyone here that SWI does not have warranty directly from Eterna. I had a Vaughan that the date stopped quick setting and called them and they did not even know how to handle it. They told me to check Eterna's website and made me call the Eterna service center. I told them that I called and that they don't service them with an SWI warranty card. The SWI representative called and then told me that they corroborated and it was true. Long story short, I sent the watch based on their word and they sent it back to me with particles and with the movement scratched. They did it in-house, the turnaround time was less than two weeks. I opened a BBB case and they ended up refunding me full price for lying and screwing up an otherwise mint watch.


That's really strange. It sounds more like communication and misinformation issues, mainly on SWI's end.

I emailed Eterna and they said they covered thewatchery.com purchases.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Who did you call? I had a very similar case with the same model. Wrote Eterna and got a very kind mail back from their main representative who told me to send it in and gave me the address of their service center in the US (Stoll). She also told me to include the mail correspondence with her and if Stoll would not be sure how to handle this case that they could, at any time, get in touch with them (Eterna). So, you may have had just bad luck with the person you talked to. (Actually, am I getting you right that you called SWI rather than Eterna??)
> 
> PS: There are a couple of other users here who wrote emails to inquire about their warranty status with an SWI card. All got the same answer that they are covered by Eterna´s warranty. The whole warranty process is just not as easy as it would be with a regular AD filled in card.


This thread answers these questions:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/world-watches-thewatchery-ewatches-all-same-company-2185042.html


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> LePerfect also has the Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph, Model BL5250-02L, for $174.99. Once again, that beats a really good sale price at Jomashop by $25.
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar Chronograph Mens Watch BL5250 02L 013205073946 | eBay
> 
> ...


I have its sister watch BL5314-52E, rugged lump of a thing, my 'go-to' work watch.

Only one drawback the Modes are selected from position - 0 on the Crown,
if the Crown is knocked the Hour/Min and Second hand could be in completely the wrong place.
Next-gen ones have the Mode accessed from Crown position - 1.

It cost me £36 or so from a Landrover/Offroad enthusiast on ebay, buttons were not working as mud was in every crevice.
30 minutes in an Electronics grade Ultrasonic at work and it was working fine.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Barry S said:


> This thread answers these questions:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/world-watches-thewatchery-ewatches-all-same-company-2185042.html


Yeah, it's been beaten to death recently.

That's the thread where I confirmed that my thewatchery.com Hamilton came with a stamped card from the Hamilton store itself.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Barry S said:


> A deal? You decide.
> 
> $1195 Luxury JomaDeal of the day.
> 
> ...











^^^approves


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

After all the tj maxx finds I see on forum I walk into local tj maxx and shazaam they have swag. Purchased Seiko Men's SNKN0 for $60 buck not on clearance...borrowed pic.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

kronological said:


> TJ Maxx has some really decent deals. I picked up this Skagen SKW6100 Chronograph for only $39.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Krono. Would it have a photo of tag or receipt you could PM of that Skagen at $39? Oddly, my local store still wanted $59 today which makes it much less interesting to me.

Anyone else have experience with TJ Maxx pricing inconsistently?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Hey Krono. Would it have a photo of tag or receipt you could PM of that Skagen at $39? Oddly, my local store still wanted $59 today which makes it much less interesting to me.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with TJ Maxx pricing inconsistently?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the same watch I was looking for was $50 less in two stores with different zip code.

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

aev said:


> Yes, the same watch I was looking for was $50 less in two stores with different zip code.
> 
> Sent from somewhere using something


So then the question that follows is I wonder if I can get them to match if I had proof it was lower in another store? Might have to go give that a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> ^^^approves


Yeah ... When I was young and naive I bought the Capri Quartz with 3 polyurethane bands (in addition to the already installed flashy shiny stainless steel band) in a box new for $550, then 8 years later I realized I wanted a less flashier watch with a heart(automatic ): so I sold the two used bands for $60 each on eBay, the stainless one for $120, the box for $60 then the watch with the blue band for $850,..... God bless America.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

cairoanan said:


> ^^^approves


That watch model should be called "The MVEMSJUNP"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw this on Slickdeals for $217. So that's where Christopher Ward got the idea for their new logo.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PB5YP96/


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I think if I jump into the Vostok waters it will likely be through an Amphibia


This ought to be in the 'True Confessions' thread, but I have always had a perverse attraction to those chromey, near butt ass ugly, on the cheap side (and not hiding it) Vostok Russian watches. Maybe there's a Sputnik special out there for me, but the one here from T.O.M is just too nice for me. I have a bad habit of going months w/o buying a watch, then ordering two or three watches in a single day.

Maybe woeful Wednesday, I'll order a garish "Russian Military Army Commander NAVAL watch" https://www.etsy.com/listing/261619961/russian-military-army-commander-naval?ref=related-1-$54

or better yet--for $19 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fashion-Mens-Russian-Watch-Military-VOSTOK-Komandirskie-81140 -$19










For the 'manly man' (and/or weekend warriors)

----AND then for the 'cerebral man' or for school and work week days-->--a Men's Gold-Tone Casio Databank Telememo Calculator Watch: $46.78 http://www.nywatchstore.com/dbc611g-1d.html




After all, it's never too late to have a happy childhood, is it?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Hey Krono. Would it have a photo of tag or receipt you could PM of that Skagen at $39? Oddly, my local store still wanted $59 today which makes it much less interesting to me.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with TJ Maxx pricing inconsistently?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, their prices are all over the place. Whether it's a company print out price tag or handwritten discount over it, it seems to differ w/o rhyme or reason from store to store, area to area, day to day. That's why I suggested a day ago that we hit TJ randomly and most certainly AFTER Sunday--Father's day.

They had the kind of cool Skagen Kallen and Ancher models (minute hand only, then hour and half hour in little window) for $39.99. Some Skagen deals have mineral glass, other's plastic crystals. Saw a couple AVI-8, which surprised me, Also Movados and some nice Citizen watches, the latter from $49 to $79. Of course, 'your mileage may vary.' Again, also hit Dillards if there's one by you, especially at the end of the month, which is when Dillards blows out overage. And it looks like they both bought more watches this year than they'll need, so this next week may hold some bargains....


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

A lot of things can change in a year I guess. SWI maybe got better but I did not email Eterna as everyone else appears to have done. My first instinct was to contact the store, not Eterna themselves. I followed all of the ILS guidelines and the supposedly Eterna manufacturer coverage. Here's what the internal people did:

























In the end, I got the resolution that I wanted but still, I don't know if I would contact Oris (assuming they had warranty like Eterna) in the future if I had an issue with an Oris from SWI, for example.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

agrberg said:


> I have the flieger style Citizen pictured. It is an incredible watch for the price. It has a great amount of depth with 3 different levels (4 if you count the date wheel). The second hand does not have a counterweight. Not only does it snap perfectly from one second to the next, when looking at the whole watch, it can make the colored tip (orange in my case) look like it is floating above the dial. I cannot help but smile when I look down to see the second hand moving perfectly over the minute hand. Of course this doesn't happen every minute so it's special in addition to looking great.
> 
> The band is ... usable. The color is right for the dial but otherwise there's nothing else to say. I find it too thick and, quality-wise, undeserving of the watch. However this is more FYI as the band comes off, NATOs go on, and you happen to find a match made in heaven
> View attachment 8470538
> ...


I actually bought the Naviforce "homage" to see whether I would enjoy wearing the style to get this Citizen as my entry into fliegers. And to see whether it would satisfy the itch to have a flieger.

Answers are "yes" and "no", respectively. And your comments are pushing me towards what may become inevitable (thank you, in a way). I've eyed this since I saw my former manager wearing the tan version several years ago.

As an aside, duty free island shop now has this at $129.45AUD (coincidence?...) with free worldwide shipping to sweeten the deal .
http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...-pilots-brown-leather-100m-gents-sports-watch


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> A deal? You decide.
> 
> $1195 Luxury JomaDeal of the day.
> 
> ...


Looks like the guys from Lego-Duplo got together with the Swatch kids, after ingesting a lot of baddddd halucinogenic drugs.

'Back in the day', the US Govt. waged a mass media war, showing examples in magazines, on television and billboards, of "Your mind on drugs". They'd have won had they used this.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> I know, both are crazy deals... A manufacture movement for 899 minus coupons etc is a real steal... The chrono looks so cool and the 7750 is a good movement. Really tempted... dang it... On the other hand, they are probably sold out anyways and a couple of people will receive the "CANNOT FILL" crap...


Just placed the order for the Kontiki chrono with the $75 "you left something in your cart" discount, the $10 "thank you for signing up" discount, and Befrugal's usual percentage (thanks all for the top tips). First auto chrono and I can't wait to try it on...

Now for the love of god, will you people PLEASE give it a rest already!? This the the 8th watch in the last month--3 Citizen Eco Perpetual Calendars (including two ATs), a Bulova military chrono, a Seiko Prospex solar (all from TJ Maxx), the Hamilton Khaki Aviation, and now this chrono from some company called Eterna, my knowledge of which evolved along the following sequence over the past ~24 hours:

1) Hmph. Never heard of them. Must be Invicta's less attractive sibling or something. You couldn't pay me to wear one!
2) Meh. Fine so it is/was a Swiss brand, but owned by Chinese H/C. Probably another zombie like Elgin, Gruen, LP, etc......or Invicta's 3rd cousin, twice removed. If I found a mint one lying in the street, I _might _stop to pick it up, if I wasn't busy.
3) Hmmm. OK so they've had their ups and downs (Porsche....watches????), but decent history/pedigree and never went out of business, per se. I could accept one as gift, as long it was returnable.
4) Huh? KonTiki? As in that crazy ocean-crossing expedition they made a movie about? Led by a dude who's actual name was THOR?! I should consider picking one of these up...someday...perhaps used. 
5) Ummm.....what? ETA? As in _the_ ETA? Began life as an Eterna "spin-off," you say? Why did I not know this? Why doesn't _everyone _know this?! I must own an Eterna! 
6) Tastefully styled/sized, nicely finished 7750 chrono on a bracelet for ~$600?! I just bought my first Eterna!

b-)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Zinvo watches are having a fathers day sale and you get ~20% off your purchase with the code: FD16.
> 
> https://zinvowatches.com/
> 
> ...


This is super tempting l. Thanks for sharing. Only fearing it crossed to the Fashion line. Like an Ancon Grand Prix I wanted for 2 years, a LW homage. After I got it, I wore it once and sold it.

But nice specs there with sapphire and Miyota 9015.

I put it in my cart but I don't know yet.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Hey Krono. Would it have a photo of tag or receipt you could PM of that Skagen at $39? Oddly, my local store still wanted $59 today which makes it much less interesting to me.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with TJ Maxx pricing inconsistently?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've experienced this before and spoke with a manager at a local store about it. They're pricing is done based on how long they've had an item in inventory. It's not uncommon to find a shirt in their regular section and another of the exact shirt on the clearance rack for significantly less. All a matter of how long a particular store has had an item on hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> That watch model should be called "The MVEMSJUNP"


I wonder how many people here got the reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

colgex said:


> ...but still, I don't know if I would contact Oris (assuming they had warranty like Eterna) in the future if I had an issue with an Oris from SWI, for example.


The ILS Warranty clearly states that Oris watches are ILS, not manufacturer.

http://www.ilswatchwarranty.com

It's been beaten to death, revived, beaten to death, etc., etc.

The only problems that I see are people who can't read a warranty, and thus probably cannot figure out who to talk to and develop an appropriate course of action.

I'm not talking about this anymore.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Zinvo watches are having a fathers day sale and you get ~20% off your purchase with the code: FD16.
> 
> https://zinvowatches.com/
> 
> ...


Perhaps because it's late at night, maybe it's dementia, but for whatever reason, these watches make me think of my old Daisy BB gun.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

If anyone knows a good discount code for a website with this one, I'll be forever grateful. 
Bulova Accutron II
Model: 96B232









I keep waiting to see a gently used come up for a good discount or a great deal on brand new, with no luck.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> This is super tempting l. Thanks for sharing. Only fearing it crossed to the Fashion line. Like an Ancon Grand Prix I wanted for 2 years, a LW homage. After I got it, I wore it once and sold it.
> 
> But nice specs there with sapphire and Miyota 9015.
> 
> ...


I've read that some people have had QC issues with the Blade, and the movement sometimes causes the blades to stutter.... But I really like the Rival (despite it being a LW homeage)... I rationalised that it's pretty low risk at this price point and can just become a beach or better watch at the end of the day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

I see Braun mentioned here occasionally, 3x camel lowest on Amazon.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Amazon still has some AVI-8 watches at ridiculous prices. I own four and thought they were a great bargain at nearly double this price. The dials are very detailed and the straps are nice quality. Great presentation box as well. I'd recommend this model if you are interested:

*AVI-8 Men's AV-4030-01 Supermarine Seafire GMT for $45.87*

https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-403...9481&sr=1-11&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=avi-8

This has a nice beveled crystal. Also moderately sized at 41mm. Be sure to watch the Amazon video clip to see the detail in the dial. I own the black version and think it is quite nice, especially at this price.









Link to other AVI-8's for cheap on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_st?...11,k:avi-8&qid=1466319475&sort=price-asc-rank


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Think $105 is reasonable for the Seiko SNZG13 from www.skywatches.sg.com I have purchased from them before, a little slow but no issues. I think they have free shipping too.

Amazon has the watch at $113 on its way up with a low of $106.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> The ILS Warranty clearly states that Oris watches are ILS, not manufacturer.
> 
> ILS Watch Warranty Co.
> 
> ...


It is funny how long with good evidence it took for you to be believed.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Beau_777 said:


> Amazon still has some AVI-8 watches at ridiculous prices.


Yep
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...odeID=6358540011&keywords=avi-8&condition=new


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Seems a few of us have been having issues completing checkout with World of Watches. I keep getting an error message. Tried on phone and PC.
I've emailed them but still waiting for a reply. Anyone with the same problem had it resolved yet?


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

Frederick Constant Moontimer $789.99. Seems to be cheaper than the next best by $200. Only 1 left.

Men's Moontimer Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> The ILS Warranty clearly states that Oris watches are ILS, not manufacturer.
> 
> ILS Watch Warranty Co.
> 
> ...


Robotaz, I was just using a hypothetical example...


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry to bring this up again but ~1-2 years ago, the Eterna page pretty much looked dead and now it is revamped, there was only one service center listed for the US and when I called, they did not know about SWI... Maybe the SWI rep didn't know either because if they did, I don't see why an SWI store would't be ecstatic to pass on that responsibility to someone else. I can say that I definitely read, did my homework, things just weren't the same. Just wanted to leave that out there...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Shrodinkee said:


> Calibrator came in. First impression is very high. Nice mix of polished and brushed bits adds nice contrast. Bracelet is very solid. From some pictures I saw online it didn't seem like the bracelet came with half links, luckily it does have them. Won't have time to give it a real look over for a few days but for now I'm super happy about the purchase.
> 
> View attachment 8475434
> 
> ...


Mine came in today. It looks like it as a display model. It has a small ding on the bezel ring at 9 and some marks to the polished areas of the lugs. I like it so much I may just keep it.

Just FYI you may get a display if you order one.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Robangel said:


> Perhaps because it's late at night, maybe it's dementia, but for whatever reason, these watches make me think of my old Daisy BB gun.


Rosebud.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

SKywatches in Singapore (their pic) has this Seiko at $131.
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic Divers Watch SNZH55J1 SNZH55
I periodically keep coming back to this watch and somehow just wish it wasn't a Seiko 5....


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is the Skagen Chrono I picked up from TJ Maxx along with reduced price tag at $39. Hope this helps the person that requested it.

FYI..I think each store operates a little differently as far as when they reduce prices.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

kissmywhat said:


> Yep
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...odeID=6358540011&keywords=avi-8&condition=new
> View attachment 8488842


It probably has a very low serial number.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

After reading a bit, it's hard to not have a lot of respect for the Eterna company and their long, storied history. I've come to like and want a KonTiki, but the adventurous name for such a fine watch still troubles me a bit. 

No matter, my budget of late indicates I'll probably be more likely to buy a watch named after the "Swiss Family Robinson"


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Robangel said:


> It probably has a very low serial number.


For the premium it must have ^VTOL^


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

bboybatac said:


> I'm unsure if this watchgecko.com deal has been posted. (Can't check readily since I'm on Tapatalk.)
> 
> The Geckota 22mm Classic Mesh Butterfly Clasp bracelet is listed on sale for $28.72 USD where as regular price is $53.13.
> 
> ...


Used the discount code that *taike *mentioned _'WATCHUSEEK'_ and ordered one. Thanks a lot guys!!
Been wearing a watchgecko super-engineer bracelet during the past two years on my trusty NY0040. It's a solid and sturdy bracelet. Worth every penny of the $50 I paid for it. Hopefully this mesh bracelet has the same level of quality.
Thanks again~

Edit: _Photos of the super-engineer from *watchgecko* for the curious._


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ToM having a sale on both versions of the Belmoto Tourers. Track day is included. Does not include the sold out silver /gold dial / blue version (which I own lol) they are the sister brand if MAGRETTE. So you know that the quality is there. I can attest lol.

579usd for the autos and 409usd for the mechas 10usd shipping in the US and Canada only. Great discount on the available models.

Sale ends June 24 2016

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...=belmoto-aabefe49-7551-4d17-bb2b-a58a29c9d845









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

cryptguard said:


> I actually bought the Naviforce "homage" to see whether I would enjoy wearing the style to get this Citizen as my entry into fliegers. And to see whether it would satisfy the itch to have a flieger.
> 
> Answers are "yes" and "no", respectively. And your comments are pushing me towards what may become inevitable (thank you, in a way). I've eyed this since I saw my former manager wearing the tan version several years ago.
> 
> ...


I've seen the Naviforce "homage". It's almost entirely the same except no eco-drive and the hands. How else does it fall short? I'm quite happy with the Citizen. I almost wish it was a little higher price point so it would have had even more attention to detail. It's great at it's current price but how much better would it be if it retailed at $100 more?


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> ToM having a sale on both versions if the Belmoto Tourers. Track day is included. Does not include the sold out silver gold dial blue version (which I own lol) they are the sister brand if MAGRETTE. So you know that the quality is there. I can attest lol.


Dang it! I didn't realize the gold/blue Tourer was sold out! I got a great deal on a Dual Time, so I haven't pulled the trigger on the Tourer yet, but I go there to lust after it on the reg, and that color was the one I wanted. I have yet to see a Tourer turn up used.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

kronological said:


> Here is the Skagen Chrono I picked up from TJ Maxx along with reduced price tag at $39. Hope this helps the person that requested it.
> 
> FYI..I think each store operates a little differently as far as when they reduce prices.


Thanks! I may see if they'll take that photo as enough to reduce it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

-- Deleted --


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Another brand which I don't know much about, and which seems to take some heavy inspiration from other well known players.

Dwiss (ok, I think they should consider a re brand) are offering €800 off their current models with the code 800dwiss
https://www.dwiss.com/









This silver model retails at €1,600, do it's essentially 50% off.

The all black is abit nicer, but I'm not sure if it's worth €1,000 after discount:








ETA elaborate movement and sapphire crystal.

Not really something I would buy, but hope it helps someone who possibly knows more about the brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Dono if everyone is aware of this but amazon have a warehouse deals sections, Generally the watches are returned for different reasons and amazon are then selling the goods as used. Spotted this Tag Heuer, its been sitting there a few days now. Its not really my cup of tea but someone might like it. Link below.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Heuer-Formula-Chronograph-Display-CAU1117-FT6024/dp/B008HV5FWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1466421294&sr=8-1&keywords=Tag+Heuer+Formula+1+Chronograph+Red+Bezel+Men%27s+Quartz+Watch+with+Black+Dial+Chronograph+Display+and+Black+Rubber+Strap+CAU1117.FT6024


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Dono if everyone is aware of this but amazon have a warehouse deals sections, Generally the watches are returned for different reasons and amazon are then selling the goods as used. Spotted this Tag Heuer, its been sitting there a few days now. Its not really my cup of tea but someone might like it. Link below.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Heuer-Form...Display+and+Black+Rubber+Strap+CAU1117.FT6024


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

agrberg said:


> I've seen the Naviforce "homage". It's almost entirely the same except no eco-drive and the hands. How else does it fall short? I'm quite happy with the Citizen. I almost wish it was a little higher price point so it would have had even more attention to detail. It's great at it's current price but how much better would it be if it retailed at $100 more?


The general finish is a lot lower standard, some imperfect painting on the dial. Also, it stops for a few days then restarts, not sure if this is a connection issue or dying battery issue. 
It is a nice looking piece from a distance though, having in one day gather two compliments at work - one from a guy that has a Rolex Explorer GMT and a mother of pearl Oyster Perpetual, amongst others!

Wearing the Naviforce a few times has confirmed that at the ~$100USD price the Citizen should be inbound in the future. I haven't seen the white dial version on sale anywhere, but it does look nice in white too.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The stainless Kontiki Chrono on bracelet and rubber strap are now out-of-stock from WoW/Watchery. Only the PVD version is still available. But at $899, not a really good deal anymore compared to the rock-bottom prices we have seen last week.

Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS | World of Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

On a related one, I received an email response from Rena at Jomashop regarding the 4 Hands, stating that "We expect it in the next week."



nordwulf said:


> The stainless Kontiki Chrono on bracelet and rubber strap are now out-of-stock from WoW/Watchery. Only the PVD version is still available. But at $899, not a really good deal anymore compared to the rock-bottom prices we have seen last week.
> 
> Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS | World of Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> On a related one, I received an email response from Rena at Jomashop regarding the 4 Hands, stating that "We expect it in the next week."


Well that's what they told me 2 weeks ago

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> The stainless Kontiki Chrono on bracelet and rubber strap are now out-of-stock from WoW/Watchery. Only the PVD version is still available. But at $899, not a really good deal anymore compared to the rock-bottom prices we have seen last week.
> 
> Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS | World of Watches


After seeing how much silver is on the dial on my Kontiki, that PVD version might look great on the right strap.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In its clearance items, Gemnation has this Grovana Classic quartz chronograph for $299. Be Frugal rebate takes it down to $273.

Solid Swiss brand, anti-reflective sapphire crystal and looks good. The next-best price I can find is $500.

Grovana Classic Chronograph Mens Watch Model: 1728.9532


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

This watch keeps popping up here but I don't think I've ever seen it this cheap (apologies if I missed it): $99 at World of Watches, or $76 after befrugal cashback and rebate. Quartz, but smooth sweeping seconds hand.







Men's Army Green Nylon Black Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like the watchery-- Shop Luxury Watches at TheWatchery.com is having some pretty hot sales. Porsche Design Flat Six 80% off at $699.00, Eterna Aterna in a few styles at $229.99 (quartz, sapphire crystal, nice hidden clasp steel bracelet) Probably hard to score an Eterna for much less. There's also lot of excellent deals on Ingersolls, Bulova, Citizen--a fair number below a hundred bucks.

There's some nice higher end stuff too--Eterna Vaughn auto--79% off at $1599.99 , Porsche Design World Timer 73% off at $3699.99 etc. It's a limited, 24 hour(well, now 23 hour: 'Timebomb Sale'....


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Looks like the watchery-- Shop Luxury Watches at TheWatchery.com is having some pretty hot sales. Porsche Design Flat Six 80% off at $699.00, Eterna Aterna in a few styles at $229.99 (quartz, sapphire crystal, nice hidden clasp steel bracelet) Probably hard to score an Eterna for much less. There's also lot of excellent deals on Ingersolls, Bulova, Citizen--a fair number below a hundred bucks.
> 
> There's some nice higher end stuff too--Eterna Vaughn auto--79% off at $1599.99 , Porsche Design World Timer 73% off at $3699.99 etc. It's a limited, 24 hour(well, now 23 hour: 'Timebomb Sale'....


That's permanent sales.....


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Feels like a slow deal day... is this the calm-before-the-after-father's-day-storm?

My contribution for the day is this Amazon lightning deal for the Victorinox 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds mechanical. The lightning deal starts this evening at 7:20 pm CST.

This is a hand wind mechanical and is currently listed at $338 which is already a historical low according to the camels. I have looked at this watch in person and it is a very handsome watch. The lightning deal may bring it even lower which could be good deal for a swiss mechanical with AR coated sapphire.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm in TJ Maxx right now and they have a super nice Citizen AT world time chrono for $200 which is $35 less than anywhere else.

They also had two Seiko SSC solar Chronographs which some lucky son of a gun bought right before I could.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> ToM having a sale on both versions of the Belmoto Tourers. Track day is included. Does not include the sold out silver /gold dial / blue version (which I own lol) they are the sister brand if MAGRETTE. So you know that the quality is there. I can attest lol.
> 
> 579usd for the autos and 409usd for the mechas 10usd shipping in the US and Canada only. Great discount on the available models.
> 
> ...


Not sure that I should be sad that the gold/blue is sold out or relieved on behalf of my wallet.

Edit: I don't have a gold watch yet tho...

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Cathalibm said:


> Dono if everyone is aware of this but amazon have a warehouse deals sections, Generally the watches are returned for different reasons and amazon are then selling the goods as used. Spotted this Tag Heuer, its been sitting there a few days now. Its not really my cup of tea but someone might like it. Link below.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Heuer-Form...Display+and+Black+Rubber+Strap+CAU1117.FT6024


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 8502362


my first thought seeing this was what was Tag thinking.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a black bezel version which I got at a decent discount - looks a lot better on a strap:


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> my first thought seeing this was what was Tag thinking.


I almost didn't upload the photo.

But then again, people buy Invicta, so why not?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> The stainless Kontiki Chrono on bracelet and rubber strap are now out-of-stock from WoW/Watchery. Only the PVD version is still available. But at $899, not a really good deal anymore compared to the rock-bottom prices we have seen last week.
> 
> Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS | World of Watches


Why do I have the suspicion that ebay will be soon flooded with those Kontiki chronos ? :think:


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

coopc said:


> Feels like a slow deal day... is this the calm-before-the-after-father's-day-storm?
> 
> My contribution for the day is this Amazon lightning deal for the Victorinox 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds mechanical. The lightning deal starts this evening at 7:20 pm CST.
> 
> ...


I was considering this one as my next watch, it was around $300 after all the rebates and cashback at thewatchery but the reason I gave up on it is the crown, it's a hand-wound watch and just look to see if that little-bitty crown is something you can use to hand-wind ?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Alansmithee said:


> I have a black bezel version which I got at a decent discount - looks a lot better on a strap:


That's certainly a lot better looking.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This Alpina is around $550 after 10% off and cashback through ebates, similar to the price it goes for used:










Alpina Men's 'Adventure' Black Dial Black Rubber Strap Automatic Watch - 14340056 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Alpina More Brands Men's Watches


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I don´t really understand the policy of this brand. Why is it necessary for a microbrand to have a subbrand with watches that could just as well have the original microbrand´s name on it? Aside the fact that at least in this press photo (?), it seems as the date isn´t really centered on the one with the white dial- could be the angle though...



heady91 said:


> Not sure that I should be sad that the gold/blue is sold out or relieved on behalf of my wallet.
> 
> Edit: I don't have a gold watch yet tho...
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NOT A DEAL

I ordered that Kontiki Chrono deal through World of Watches on Friday around 4PM EST. I still haven't gotten a notification that it's been shipped. 

What are the odds that they filled more orders than they had in stock...


----------



## Cathalibm (Aug 20, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> View attachment 8502362


Thanks for uploading the picture, I cant do it as my work machine blocks me!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> I don´t really understand the policy of this brand. Why is it necessary for a microbrand to have a subbrand with watches that could just as well have the original microbrand´s name on it? Aside the fact that at least in this press photo (?), it seems as the date isn´t really centered on the one with the white dial- could be the angle though...


From the ablogtowatch review:

"So, why a whole new brand? Magrette is more about military and dive watches, so that identity will not be diluted by Belmoto as a car-themed brand. Margette's watches were also all limited editions and all mechanical. Belmoto watches are not limited, and the brand debuted with a quartz chronograph along with this automatic mechanical Belmoto Tourer."

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> No. Simply no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know why y'all are putting this watch down. Showed it to my wife - she said she wants it. Told her what's the price - same reaction as in the picture above...


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

That doesn´t mean anything. Go to your account on WoW- if it says "order completed" you watch is (almost) on the way and you will find a tracking number there.



lxnastynotch93 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I ordered that Kontiki Chrono deal through World of Watches on Friday around 4PM EST. I still haven't gotten a notification that it's been shipped.
> 
> What are the odds that they filled more orders than they had in stock...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

heady91 said:


> From the ablogtowatch review:
> 
> "So, why a whole new brand? Magrette is more about military and dive watches, so that identity will not be diluted by Belmoto as a car-themed brand. Margette's watches were also all limited editions and all mechanical. Belmoto watches are not limited, and the brand debuted with a quartz chronograph along with this automatic mechanical Belmoto Tourer."
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


This makes sense but now they have to spend all that money promoting another brand, which considering the 10,000 other brands out there, is not cheap.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I ordered that Kontiki Chrono deal through World of Watches on Friday around 4PM EST. I still haven't gotten a notification that it's been shipped.
> 
> What are the odds that they filled more orders than they had in stock...


They're closed on weekends, so it's been only one full business day.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

And page 1,000?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ticonderoga said:


> And page 1,000?


Or is it more like page 5,000 ? ;-)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> That doesn´t mean anything. Go to your account on WoW- if it says "order completed" you watch is (almost) on the way and you will find a tracking number there.


When I go to my account it says that I have no ordered history, however I received an order confirmation email, and PayPal shows the transaction has also completed. I'll give it a day and then I'll give them a call if it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Cathalibm said:


> Thanks for uploading the picture, I cant do it as my work machine blocks me!


I didn't download and upload, I only found the location of the photo (google search)

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51AokM2m7zL._UX466_.jpg

and then linked to it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I want a spot on this page!

I saw this Reginald (yes, I know...) on another thread, seems it's a great sub homage for the price of 20,83€:










http://www..........s.com/item/2016...11&btsid=05f07020-1037-489b-bb43-96feb94a03f9


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I ordered that Kontiki Chrono deal through World of Watches on Friday around 4PM EST. I still haven't gotten a notification that it's been shipped.
> 
> What are the odds that they filled more orders than they had in stock...


I ordered one on Saturday. Showing it shipped today.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> When I go to my account it says that I have no ordered history, however I received an order confirmation email, and PayPal shows the transaction has also completed. I'll give it a day and then I'll give them a call if it hasn't shipped yet.


Don't panic (yet). I ordered mine hours after you, also used PayPal, and also had my order showing "processing" throughout the weekend. Oddly enough, when first I tried to login to view my order status, it said I had no account! Now I _am _a new customer--Kontiki was my first WoW order--but I thought it was weird since I could have sworn I registered when I ordered the watch. Perhaps b/c I used PayPal, who knows. In any event, I re-registered on their site using the same credentials, and then I was able to see my order. Then today I chatted with a rep from WoW, and she assured me my order was received and that it listed as "processing" only because they don't ship on weekends. She said it would ship today, and sure enough, when I logged in a few minutes ago the status had changed from "order processing" to "order completed," and the details page it lists as having already shipped. :-!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

>Moderator Edit: No sales posts on discussion forums<


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Barry S said:


>


Is Alain Silberstein working for Jacob & Co now?

I kinda like it though...


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

brrrdn said:


> Is Alain Silberstein working for Jacob & Co now?
> 
> I kinda like it though...


Are there any Piet Mondrian influence watches out there?


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

>Moderator Edit: No sales posts on discussion forums<


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Moderator Edit:

Guys, there are no sales posts on discussion forums. Sales are in the Sales Corners only, period. If you keep it up in the thread, it will be closed, and infractions will be handed out.

Many other forums don't allow these kinds of deal spotting threads, WUS could be one of those forums too. If you are unfamiliar with the rules, please review.

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Casio CA53W calculator watch for $13.99 on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000GB1R7S?vs=1


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JacksonExports said:


> Yes, its the size, both the 17mm on a 42mm case and the short lug to lug makes it look off to me. Also the 22mm lug width with the 42mm case is not proportioned the way I like I like a 2:1 ratio and this is just a bit off.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The traditional Kontiki case and lug design, which I'm a fan of, make it hard perhaps to decrease the lug width.

I actually thought you were going to say it's just too damn gray.


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

coopc said:


> Feels like a slow deal day... is this the calm-before-the-after-father's-day-storm?
> 
> My contribution for the day is this Amazon lightning deal for the Victorinox 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds mechanical. The lightning deal starts this evening at 7:20 pm CST.
> 
> This is a hand wind mechanical and is currently listed at $338 which is already a historical low according to the camels. I have looked at this watch in person and it is a very handsome watch. The lightning deal may bring it even lower which could be good deal for a swiss mechanical with AR coated sapphire.


$271.12


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Casio CA53W calculator watch for $13.99 on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000GB1R7S?vs=1


That casio really takes me back. Had one like that when I was around 10 years. LOVED that watch.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

coopc said:


> Feels like a slow deal day... is this the calm-before-the-after-father's-day-storm?
> 
> My contribution for the day is this Amazon lightning deal for the Victorinox 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds mechanical. The lightning deal starts this evening at 7:20 pm CST.
> 
> ...





thechin said:


> I was considering this one as my next watch, it was around $300 after all the rebates and cashback at thewatchery but the reason I gave up on it is the crown, it's a hand-wound watch and just look to see if that little-bitty crown is something you can use to hand-wind ?


Not my cup of tea but the case is 44mm wide so not sure the crown or anything on this one except the $271.12 price is small . . .


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Jammy said:


> This watch keeps popping up here but I don't think I've ever seen it this cheap (apologies if I missed it): $99 at World of Watches, or $76 after befrugal cashback and rebate. Quartz, but smooth sweeping seconds hand.
> View attachment 8500050
> 
> Men's Army Green Nylon Black Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


At 76 bucks, this seems to be the lowest price ever post cash-back (excluding possibly lightning deals). Thanks.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

For those with huge wrists, there is a Bulova Sea King at 249$. Add something really cheap to take it over 250$ - Use SUMMERTIME25 for 25$ off and then Befrugal for 15% off for a price of just above 200$ for a 262khz precisionist chrono.

https://www.worldofwatches.com/flas...-black-rubber-and-dial-black-ip-ss-bul-98b243

Another deal - Marine star IPS for 105$ - SUMMERTIME10 for 10$ off and Befrugal for 15% off. Total - 80$

https://www.worldofwatches.com/flas...ne-star-black-dial-stainless-steel-bul-98b178

Thanks to jammy for the heads-up on the WoW sale.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> When I go to my account it says that I have no ordered history, however I received an order confirmation email, and PayPal shows the transaction has also completed. I'll give it a day and then I'll give them a call if it hasn't shipped yet.


Same here - can't login, can't check status, have only order confirmatoin - email sent to WOW, hope they will reply, but BeFrugal also shows cashback.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I wanted to say thank you to the guys that posted this jomadeal a month or so ago.

I received it very quickly from Joma but wasn't sure I was going to keep it. However, now it's growing on me so I unwrapped it.










This pic was obtained from the web.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I was curious about that watch but decided not to go through with it...let's see a wrist shot.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Riva

I'll try to get some tomorrow and post. 

In first 24 hours of wear it's about 0.5 sec fast. Nice!


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I ended getting one, they went very fast...


coopc said:


> Feels like a slow deal day... is this the calm-before-the-after-father's-day-storm?
> 
> My contribution for the day is this Amazon lightning deal for the Victorinox 241377 Infantry Vintage Small Seconds mechanical. The lightning deal starts this evening at 7:20 pm CST.
> 
> ...


----------



## markedwardporter (May 28, 2016)

A couple of decent deals on touch of modern at the moment. Selling out fast though.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-watches-5dde110b-b5ed-4648-aee8-0fdccf6d4a33


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

As there was some interest before in the montblanc e-strap, I thought this might be a good post to share.

The Chronos smart disc is now $69 (down from $129 RRP) for preorders with delivery due in July 2016. (postage was $12 to Australia)
Link to Chronos :https://wearchronos.com/

a few reviews:
Chronos Wearable, Make Your Watch Smarter | WristWatchReview.com
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/c...at-wants-to-turn-your-watch-into-a-smartwatch
The Chronos Smart Watch Disc - worn&wound

It looks really interesting and I think the functionality is decent for the price point. The coloured lighting looks very cool to me!
only thing that is stopping me from ordering one now is the 3mm thickness, as I feel the majority of watches in my collection are already thick enough.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> The stainless Kontiki Chrono on bracelet and rubber strap are now out-of-stock from WoW/Watchery. Only the PVD version is still available. But at $899, not a really good deal anymore compared to the rock-bottom prices we have seen last week.


The stainless one seems to be back in stock at $699.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

finally arrived mine from leperfect very nice


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

Dup


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> As there was some interest before in the montblanc e-strap, I thought this might be a good post to share.
> 
> The Chronos smart disc is now $69 (down from $129 RRP) for preorders with delivery due in July 2016. (postage was $12 to Australia)
> Link to Chronos :https://wearchronos.com/
> ...


Personally I can't get into these and it would seem like most other WIS wouldn't be able to either. Our whole disease is that we like changing our watches like underwear (or maybe a lot more often than underwear for some, lol) so you'd have some days you're connected and some days you aren't. I've stuck with a very low key Garmin Vivosmart on one wrist with my watch on the other so I don't look like I'm wearing two watches all the time. This way I get steps and notifications while also getting to make use of the collection.

Could make cool gifts though for the single watch wearer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Personally I can't get into these and it would seem like most other WIS wouldn't be able to either. Our whole disease is that we like changing our watches like underwear (or maybe a lot more often than underwear for some, lol) so you'd have some days you're connected and some days you aren't. I've stuck with a very low key Garmin Vivosmart on one wrist with my watch on the other so I don't look like I'm wearing two watches all the time. This way I get steps and notifications while also getting to make use of the collection.
> 
> Could make cool gifts though for the single watch wearer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming it's quick and easy to take the disc off one watch and put it into another... But I wouldn't use it on all my watches, so you're right in that it wouldn't be used regularly or consistently. This would be easier to swap over than the mont blanc e-strap though and is fraction of the price.

Ultimately, I still haven't been bought over to the utility of a smart watch yet.... The concept sounds good, but my phone is just in my pocket. Do I really need another flashing vibrating thing to distract me from real life? 
If I switched off those notifications, then is the benefit of an activity tracker enough to warrant me wearing another band or making my watch thicker? Hmmm. I think not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronos smart disc, for those who don't think their KonTiki chronographs are thick enough?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> I'm assuming it's quick and easy to take the disc off one watch and put it into another... But I wouldn't use it on all my watches, so you're right in that it wouldn't be used regularly or consistently. This would be easier to swap over than the mont blanc e-strap though and is fraction of the price.
> 
> Ultimately, I still haven't been bought over to the utility of a smart watch yet.... The concept sounds good, but my phone is just in my pocket. Do I really need another flashing vibrating thing to distract me from real life?
> If I switched off those notifications, then is the benefit of an activity tracker enough to warrant me wearing another band or making my watch thicker? Hmmm. I think not.
> ...


Conceptually, I like the idea of a hidden fitness tracker. (I don't yet smart watch functions particularly compelling.) But, I cannot find a list of the "other" fitness tracking software the device is supposed to work with. At this point, I have several years' worth of data with Garmin. I don't really want to start over with a new site.

Also, while this doesn't affect me, the website says Android support is "coming soon."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Same here - can't login, can't check status, have only order confirmatoin - email sent to WOW, hope they will reply, but BeFrugal also shows cashback.


Mine shipped last night, so sit tight for a bit and I'm thinking you'll get a shipping confirmation email.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Android support is "coming soon."


Thank you for doing the cursory research, that allows me to save $70!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Citizen CC3005-85E for my fellow UK friends (not sure the shipping else where)

Sapphire, Radio Controlled, Eco-drive.

Reduced to £374.50 from John Lewis (with full 5yr warranty and excellent customer service)

Cheapest I could find was a Hong Kong grey market seller at £404.73 without watch box! (dutyfreeislandshop.com)

Hope it helps someone.

Buy Citizen CC3005-85E Men's Satellite Wave Bracelet Strap Watch, Silver/Black | John Lewis


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

iConsumer is offering double rebates again:

The Watchery = 12.8%

Gemnation = 11.2%

World of Watches and eWatches = 10% (not any better than some other places; not sure why it isn't the same as The Watchery, as they are all owned by the same company)

Ashford = 9.6%

You also get double the shares of their stock with purchases -- that's their shtick.

You may recall that many of us who used iConsumer the last time they did this got our rebate checks, so they're legit.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Another in my recently created "Deal? You decide." category:

Coming up at 2110 EDT is a Lightning Deal on this (currently) $299 BLOJOE automatic.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0109RUKUS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22EUUO66GE5JR

If you can get past the name, you're sure to be impressed by this "Switzerland original import" with its "Swiss movement: J-miyota8205" and the proud proclamation of "SWISS BRAND" on the dial.










Hey, who wouldn't want a BLOJOE on their wrist?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Now for a (possible) real deal:

Currently at $580, this Hamilton classic goes on Lightning Deal at 1935 EDT.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DG9O0FI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


----------



## ilgimmy (Jun 17, 2013)

I think it's also impressive the inverted trident on the seconds hand. I suppose that's to avoid misuse by Atlantis babies.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> iConsumer is offering double rebates again:
> 
> The Watchery = 12.8%
> 
> ...


Was there a maximum rebate amount per order? That was my main concern about them because it wasn't clear in their terms.

If not, here is a Zenith El Primero Chronometer for barely over $2000 net after coupon and rebate. Says it's a women's model, but it is 38mm.

Zenith 03-1230-4002-21-C509 Watch , watches


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Hey, who wouldn't want a BLOJOE on their wrist?


Not a deal, but I sure do want one!

Joe


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Now for a (possible) real deal:
> 
> Currently at $580, this Hamilton classic goes on Lightning Deal at 1935 EDT.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DG9O0FI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


It would have to be less than $490 because Jonashop has it at $509 currently and you can find a $20 coupon floating around.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Not sure how good a deal this is but this is a sharp watch!
Tissot PRS 516 Automatic Men's Watch T100.430.37.201.00 - PRS516 - T-Sport - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Hamilton Thin-o-matic for $388 with code DMHTIME388 plus cash back.

Hamilton Timeless Classic H38435721 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Armand Nicolet M02 for $1195 with code AFFANMO1195 from Ashford.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/armand-nicolet/m02/8641A-2-GR-P974GR2.pid


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

If it was one of us that got the Montblanc ultrathin from Lex Tempus, thank you - I think.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

papa_E said:


> Not sure how good a deal this is but this is a sharp watch!
> Tissot PRS 516 Automatic Men's Watch T100.430.37.201.00 - PRS516 - T-Sport - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


I was just reading an article about this movement and if it weren't black I would be kind of tempted. 80 hour power reserve is pretty sweet. Considering the yellow on black dial with bracelet version.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Clockwork Synergy has a %25 off promotional code DAD25. The code DOES work on sales item including many leather, suede, rally, etc straps that are about $9 after the discount. I personally use alot of their leather and suede straps on my watches and they are very comfortable. Free shipping as well with in the U.S.A.


Forgot to mention I loaded up thanks to the great initial prices and added sale. Thank you!


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

velvet396 said:


> Forgot to mention I loaded up thanks to the great initial prices and added sale. Thank you!


I loaded up too but then made the mistake of Shipping with DHL. Customs brokerage fee wiped out the savings. Crooks man. Never use DHL.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

blairgscott said:


> I loaded up too but then made the mistake of Shipping with DHL. Customs brokerage fee wiped out the savings. Crooks man. Never use DHL.


In the past, UPS reamed me at the border (twice) for customs fees and then they grabbed the package (should have gone to Canada Post) and delivered it for an extra screwing! I go over the border and do my own customs now for anything over $60. Use a pickup point if you can. I know for many people this is not a viable solution though.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

DHL, UPS, FEDEX, they are all a bunch of thieves when it comes to brokerage fees.

*The solution is very simple: Just use a forwarding agency.*

90% of the time, shipping within the US is free so you have no cost to ship your item to the forwarding agency. From there, just use USPS First Class Mail International. I've had literally hundreds of items shipped with First Class Mail and never ever had any issues. Chances are it won't go through Customs as well but even if it does, the brokerage fees are _*significantly*_ less than what the companies mentioned above charge.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Not exactly an "affordable" but it is a steal if you are into awesome movements: This Baume et Mercier is really special as, even on their own website, you won´t find much information about the movement inside this watch. It will basically only say "manufacture movement". However, it houses one of the best chronograph movements available for money: The Jaeger LeCoultre 751. I personally do not like the style of the watch too much, but the movement is just terrific and the watch at that price a real steal, particularly compared to (sorry to say that) the Montblanc pieces that are even at 2500 overpriced...

Things that I don´t like about the watch however:
- It has a square design and as such it should have a "Formfaktor" movement (might have been just too expensive)
- The strap including the clasp is not top notch

In my personal opinion in the around 2k area this and the Eterne Madison 8 days are pretty much the best deals by far that you can get when it comes to movements.









JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Muhle Glashutte on Lex Tempus on 70% off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Muhle Glashutte on Lex Tempus on 70% off.


The one I would have pounced on, the Terranaut II Trail, is already gone.

But those Valjoux 7750-based chronos are now like $1,080, or $1,300-something for the SAR Flieger chrono. Really nice prices for Muhles.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I just got my Eterna Kontiki Chrono black PVD--- of course it looks much better in person. Someone said it looks like there is a lot of silver on the face, and there is.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II Surveyor (refurbished) for $104 on eBay. These are usually unsold inventory but can also be store returns. If I hadn't just bought another watch I would have gotten this. They were well-reviewed in A Blog to Watch and usually go for 2x to 3x that amount. Photo borrowed from the internet.

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B212 Accutron II Surveyor Blue Leather Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Now for a (possible) real deal:
> 
> Currently at $580, this Hamilton classic goes on Lightning Deal at 1935 EDT.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DG9O0FI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


$483.14.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Now for a (possible) real deal:
> 
> Currently at $580, this Hamilton classic goes on Lightning Deal at 1935 EDT.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DG9O0FI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


$483 now


----------



## aarick (Jul 9, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The one I would have pounced on, the Terranaut II Trail, is already gone.
> 
> But those Valjoux 7750-based chronos are now like $1,080, or $1,300-something for the SAR Flieger chrono. Really nice prices for Muhles.


Mostly all gone now except one. Such a good price.
Soon we'll see the forums with heaps of these watches popping up. Already seeing a few NOMOS showing up here and here...


----------



## aarick (Jul 9, 2014)

papa_E said:


> Not sure how good a deal this is but this is a sharp watch!
> Tissot PRS 516 Automatic Men's Watch T100.430.37.201.00 - PRS516 - T-Sport - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


Clicked on this and first reaction was, this looks like a mechanical version of a Tag Heuer Connected. Clicked on the link to see the link to see the range and the whole range looked like Tissot version of the Tag Heuer Carrera range!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

mvon21234 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If it was one of us that got the Montblanc Ultrathin from Lex Tempus, thank you - I think.


The price was too good to pass up as I have a couple of vintage PP 34mm two hands that I really like and this MB two hand at 38mm is truly a value. It is simple but elegant in my opinion, a perfect dress watch. My only complaint is the tang is not 18k and that makes no sense to me. It would only add a few grams of 18k gold which would still keep the cost well below what other 18k dress watches are selling for. I'm quite happy with my purchase and thanks to whoever posted this sale and to Mark of LEXTEMPUS.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Now for a (possible) real deal:
> 
> Currently at $580, this Hamilton classic goes on Lightning Deal at 1935 EDT.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DG9O0FI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


Which size version is it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Which size version is it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


38mm


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

If the JomaDeal from the other day wasn't enough for you, Joma has many other offerings from Jacob & Co. 









http://enews.jomashop.com/q/yvAWUbs...cv9nOKnQZcOJc29hcm51dHNAb3B0bC25saW5lLm5ldMOI

***BEWARE: following this link will take to a selection you never imagined. Not for the weak of heart.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> The price was too good to pass up as I have a couple of vintage PP 34mm two hands that I really like and this MB two hand at 38mm is truly a value. It is simple but elegant in my opinion, a perfect dress watch. My only complaint is the tang is not 18k and that makes no sense to me. It would only add a few grams of 18k gold which would still keep the cost well below what other 18k dress watches are selling for. I'm quite happy with my purchase and thanks to whoever posted this sale and to Mark of LEXTEMPUS.
> 
> View attachment 8513826
> View attachment 8513834
> ...


Congratulations on getting this nice piece and wear with good health. I wish I have the money for that.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## lowrentride (May 28, 2013)

For those interested in a large 200m Protrek, just picked up a PRW-3500 on jet.com (first three purchases are 15% off) for $149 shipped free


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Now for a (possible) real deal:
> 
> Currently at $580, this Hamilton classic goes on Lightning Deal at 1935 EDT.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DG9O0FI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


Could this mean Hamilton is refreshing their lineup soon and will be offering an Intra-matic with a sweep hand or would that have been announced at a watch show first?


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Triple calendar with big date for 179. I think it is a bargain. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

thedius said:


> DHL, UPS, FEDEX, they are all a bunch of thieves when it comes to brokerage fees.
> 
> *The solution is very simple: Just use a forwarding agency.*
> 
> 90% of the time, shipping within the US is free so you have no cost to ship your item to the forwarding agency. From there, just use USPS First Class Mail International. I've had literally hundreds of items shipped with First Class Mail and never ever had any issues. Chances are it won't go through Customs as well but even if it does, the brokerage fees are _*significantly*_ less than what the companies mentioned above charge.


What forwarding company do you use for US?

Not sure about other company's but Fedex does provide service for the money, especially speed of delivery. It's stupid expensive thou. Last time I have bought a watch in Malasya, I was looking for it EVERYWERE for 5-6 months as they are out of production for many years, I didnt want it to get lost or damaged + I wanted to get is as quickly as humanly possible so I asked seller for Fedex. Seller got skinned alive by Fedex fees, me on customs and handling. Oh well. Got the watch thou


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Triple calendar with big date for 179. I think it is a bargain.


Not 100% sure, but I don't think the grand date changes correctly on these. By that I mean that it will keep going past 31, and you'll have to fix it at the beginning of each month.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I wanted to post a wrist shot of this Mido I picked up because of the deal posted here.

Watch has an interesting sporty yet dressy look.



















This thread is very dangerous though to the wallet.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

mmarc77 said:


> The price was too good to pass up as I have a couple of vintage PP 34mm two hands that I really like and this MB two hand at 38mm is truly a value. It is simple but elegant in my opinion, a perfect dress watch. My only complaint is the tang is not 18k and that makes no sense to me. It would only add a few grams of 18k gold which would still keep the cost well below what other 18k dress watches are selling for. I'm quite happy with my purchase and thanks to whoever posted this sale and to Mark of LEXTEMPUS.
> 
> View attachment 8513826
> View attachment 8513834
> ...


Just beautiful! Wear it in great health!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

How about a watch deal to assuage the 4-0 shellacking?
Amazon has the VSA officer's auto. Model 241548 for under $250. Great looking waffle textured dia with blue second hand. 








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008...AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=victorinox+watch


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

What a steal!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> How about a watch deal to assuage the 4-0 shellacking?


I'm forced to retire my Deep Blue


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> How about a watch deal to assuage the 4-0 shellacking?
> Amazon has the VSA officer's auto. Model 241548 for under $250. Great looking waffle textured dia with blue second hand.
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone else see pacman?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Double post


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mmarc77 said:


> The price was too good to pass up as I have a couple of vintage PP 34mm two hands that I really like and this MB two hand at 38mm is truly a value. It is simple but elegant in my opinion, a perfect dress watch. My only complaint is the tang is not 18k and that makes no sense to me. It would only add a few grams of 18k gold which would still keep the cost well below what other 18k dress watches are selling for. I'm quite happy with my purchase and thanks to whoever posted this sale and to Mark of LEXTEMPUS.
> 
> View attachment 8513826
> View attachment 8513834
> ...


Congratulations, that's a great pickup. I have to say that I was tempted as well.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Muhle Glashutte on Lex Tempus on 70% off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn. but then again I doubt the 29er big would still be there if I hadn't jumped at 50pct


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Don't often see posts here for women's watches (surprise, surprise), but TJ Maxx has some wares that rival the best deals we've all been finding on men's watches in the past few months. Picked up this Diamond accented Citizen Eco-Drive date on a bracelet today for a measly $120, and saw at least one of this exact model at TWO other stores in my area (plus tons of other Citizens). That's over $100 less than Amazon and $80 less than Joma. Will make a lovely gift for the Mrs...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> The price was too good to pass up as I have a couple of vintage PP 34mm two hands that I really like and this MB two hand at 38mm is truly a value. It is simple but elegant in my opinion, a perfect dress watch. My only complaint is the tang is not 18k and that makes no sense to me. It would only add a few grams of 18k gold which would still keep the cost well below what other 18k dress watches are selling for. I'm quite happy with my purchase and thanks to whoever posted this sale and to Mark of LEXTEMPUS.


It's entirely possible that you saved my marriage. I wanted that so bad, but MrsDonkeys was adamant that I should be buying the stainless version instead.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

garf666 said:


> Damn. but then again I doubt the 29er big would still be there if I hadn't jumped at 50pct


I assure it would not have been there. It would be on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> I assure it would not have been there. It would be on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my apologies!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

And like that the two Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec chronos that I was waiting on to go 70% off have been bought on Lex Tempus. I hate you and I thank you stranger.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks to this thread I picked up this strap for my pulsometer from Lake House Leathers. Its softest leather I've ever seen and it was only $15

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm waiting to see if LexTempus dumps their Astron's for 70% - then I'm game!


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

friendofpugs said:


> I'm waiting to see if LexTempus dumps their Astron's for 70% - then I'm game!


Im doing the same for Montblanc. I think that will be my tipping point for the perpetual calendar. A perpetual has been my grail complication for years, and i dont think i can pass it up at below 4k. Ive been checking a few times a day since they started at 60%. I figure they will fly just like Glashutte did when and if 70% hits.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It's entirely possible that you saved my marriage. I wanted that so bad, but MrsDonkeys was adamant that I should be buying the stainless version instead.


WOW! You make it sound like your marriage is hanging on by a tang.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> Thanks to this thread I picked up this strap for my pulsometer from Lake House Leathers. Its softest leather I've ever seen and it was only $15
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, the whole setup was what, sixty eight bucks? :-d


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> So, the whole setup was what, sixty eight bucks? :-d


Unfortunately, I wasn't one of the lucky ones to pick up a Pulsometer for $79.99. I purchased mine before the best watch deal ever was posted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Another in my recently created "Deal? You decide." category:
> 
> Coming up at 2110 EDT is a Lightning Deal on this (currently) $299 BLOJOE automatic.
> 
> ...


If only my name was Joe...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> Unfortunately, I wasn't one of the lucky ones to pick up a Pulsometer for $79.99. I purchased mine before the best watch deal ever was posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Admittedly, I got the $79.99 deal. But this watch is a deal at $1299.99. It really is something special.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Admittedly, I got the $79.99 deal. But this watch is a deal at $1299.99. It really is something special.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


I picked mine for under $600. No regrets at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> WOW! You make it sound like your marriage is hanging on by a tang.


Might want to turn up your sarcasm detector.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ebay seller has a new with tags Seiko 5 SNKK87 for $58.42 shipped.

Love the straightforward, vintage Seiko look of these. Don't love the 37mm case size, but I know that will work for a lot of you.

Buy-it-now auction has about 30 minutes to go, but will likely be relisted if you miss it:

Seiko Men Silver Tone Automatic Watch Seiko 5 SNKK87 White Silver Dial New Box | eBay


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't know how they manage it but I got a Miyota movement see through caseback Automatic for as low as approx $45 from a citizen sub brand (Q&Q). It is a beautiful dress watch and a head turner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

Another steal I managed is a 30 min quartz chrono with 24 hr subdial and 100 meter water resist specs for less than $30. It is again a Jap brand of citizen (Q&Q). It is cool for a casual evening stroll when your Seiko mechanical chrono looks out of place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

LePerfect on the bay has the Citizen Navihawk on sale for $280 with free shipping

Sent from a device without a rotary dial.....


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

TJMaxx day. These were $49 each. SKW6240 & SKW6199. The one-hander has a funky felt strap held-in by screws. I assume any material the same thickness can be used to replace the felt. If I can't figure something out, it's going back.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mannal said:


> TJMaxx day. These were $49 each. SKW6240 & SKW6199. The one-hander has a funky felt strap held-in by screws. I assume any material the same thickness can be used to replace the felt. If I can't figure something out, it's going back.
> 
> View attachment 8522322


My local TJ Maxx also has a few different varieties of Skagens, including the one handers, one of which had a felt material like band that I thought looked like a someone had cleaned the lint from the screen on a clothes dryer and using an iron and lots of spray starch, neatly pressed a watch band out of it. Definitely different. Might yet go back for a Skagen with the nice metal mesh or black leather band.

Some of the Skagens seemed to have plastic crystals, other mineral glass, I assume. A couple times I almost bit on a one hander, metal band, mineral glass with a blue dial for $49.99 as I recall. Again, might have to go back tomorrow, they are different and pretty nice, clean looking watches......

They still had some AVI-8's, Citizens and a bunch of Emperio Armani for decent prices too.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

achernob said:


> Im doing the same for Montblanc. I think that will be my tipping point for the perpetual calendar. A perpetual has been my grail complication for years, and i dont think i can pass it up at below 4k. Ive been checking a few times a day since they started at 60%. I figure they will fly just like Glashutte did when and if 70% hits.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Yeah, that MB perpetual calendar at 70% off would be a really sweet deal.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ebay seller has a new with tags Seiko 5 SNKK87 for $58.42 shipped.
> 
> Love the straightforward, vintage Seiko look of these. Don't love the 37mm case size, but I know that will work for a lot of you.
> 
> ...


Funny that you just posted this. I just took delivery of it. I actually had a $15 coupon through paypal, so it was $43 for me. A note on the seller - the watch shipped minutes after I bought it. A note on the watch - it's a beaut in person. Bracelet is crap, of course, but I've got some 20mm NATOs and leather for it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Rajender said:


> I don't know how they manage it but I got a Miyota movement see through caseback Automatic for as low as approx $45 from a citizen sub brand (Q&Q). It is a beautiful dress watch and a head turner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a link, please? That QandQ line didn't seem to come up online for USA purchases, other than some new and many used models on ebay. Noticed some of their watches indicate having ten year warranties, which is unusual, but nice. Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rajender said:


> I don't know how they manage it but I got a Miyota movement see through caseback Automatic for as low as approx $45 from a citizen sub brand (Q&Q). It is a beautiful dress watch and a head turner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Rajender said:


> Another steal I managed is a 30 min quartz chrono with 24 hr subdial and 100 meter water resist specs for less than $30. It is again a Jap brand of citizen (Q&Q). It is cool for a casual evening stroll when your Seiko mechanical chrono looks out of place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures and links ?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I was under the impression that Q&Q is now strictly quartz. They did produce automatics with a large number of plastic movement parts (Premier Precision 2604) back in the 1990's. Back then they weren't using an 8215 or similar Miyota movement.












Rajender said:


> I don't know how they manage it but I got a Miyota movement see through caseback Automatic for as low as approx $45 from a citizen sub brand (Q&Q). It is a beautiful dress watch and a head turner.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the case made of? I bought a quartz Q&Q that claimed to be stainless steel, but the finish has crazed, and it seems to be a base metal case. It also states that it is 50M WR, but it got water in it after a simple swim. I only spent $10 for in brand new off a daily deal site, but still it was junk. Looked nice for a few months, felt cheap.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

My strap order from Clockwork Synergy came today. All I can say is that the quality is superb and very soft :-!

























The straps also have the "quick release latch", so you can easily replace the straps. Unfortunately though, I have to remove it for my Citizen as it has that weird 23mm lug. Other than that, they are awesome straps. Thank you again for posting the deal last week. Cheers.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> TJMaxx day. These were $49 each. SKW6240 & SKW6199. The one-hander has a funky felt strap held-in by screws. I assume any material the same thickness can be used to replace the felt. If I can't figure something out, it's going back.
> 
> View attachment 8522322


I've been looking for a cheap one hand watch, and that Skagen might do the trick. I'll have to run down to the bigger TJ Maxx and see what they have.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

tissotguy said:


> My strap order from Clockwork Synergy came today. All I can say is that the quality is superb and very soft :-!
> 
> View attachment 8522946
> 
> ...


I received mine as well, and I have to say I am quite disappointed in them all. The leather one I received just feels cheap, almost as if its core is made of foam. It was nice that it came with spring bars. I also decided to give their "heavy duty" 2 piece nato straps a try, one arrived at 22.5 mm while the second 22.7 mm. For 10$ each I suppose there's not much to argue about , however I would not buy again.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's daily deal is the *Grovana Coral Reef II automatic diver, model 1571.2135*, black dial with blue bezel, for $425. iConsumer's doubled rebate right now takes it down to *$377.40*. Nice price, as the next-best I can find is in the $530 range. These have either ETA2824's or Sellita SW-200's.

Nice looker, with great specs. I'd be more strongly considering this if I hadn't just picked up the Hexa Osprey, and have another, black-dial Chinese Submariner-like dive watch on the way.

Grovana Diver Mens Watch Model: 1571.2135


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Might want to turn up your sarcasm detector.


Oh I got what he meant, but I was trying to be punny.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I've been looking for a cheap one hand watch, and that Skagen might do the trick. I'll have to run down to the bigger TJ Maxx and see what they have.


Working on a custom strap tonight. This felt-thingy has to go!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

After much deliberation, I decided to cancel my KonTiki 4 Hands/bracelet order with Jomashop. I already have 2 KonTiki 3 hands date (one of which is on a bracelet) and with the case being identical, it seemed just a bit redundant. And, I've really been interested in picking up an Alpina since all the hoopla after last year's Gemnation sale. With 10% off from Overstock.com, good customer service, fairly liberal return policy, no shipping or tax and now an additional 9.6% cash back from iConsumer, I was able to grab this at $521 and change, net. Seemed like a no-brainer. Should be here by next Thursday, in time for Friday's vacation to Cabo! BTW, they've still got 1 left in stock........



thechin said:


> This Alpina is around $550 after 10% off and cashback through ebates, similar to the price it goes for used:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

So my Victorinox deal arrived from Amazon.com. One week or so to Brisbane Australia. $88 all up. Watch is now up to $105 but still worth is I reckon. Pleased.









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I've been looking for a cheap one hand watch, and that Skagen might do the trick. I'll have to run down to the bigger TJ Maxx and see what they have.


I can suggest the hand winding Luch one hander, Amazon and ebay have these readily available (though I got mine direct from a distributor in Belarus, not via ebay - postage from there worked out a lot less than from the States to Aus at the time). ebay sellers have these at $47 plus postage. Invicta also makes some one-handers though those appear to all be quartz.








I haven't done this yet but modding to a one hander would be very easy by removing the hour hand and replacing it with the minute hand after enlarging the hole in the minute hand slightly - could be a fun way to raise a few eyebrows with some modded one-hand high-end watches


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Pulsometer for $79.99 where and when was this?

Al


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Al30909 said:


> Pulsometer for $79.99 where and when was this?
> 
> Al


Beginning of April 2016. It was an Amazon lightning sale. It is widely assumed to have been a pricing mistake.

Joe


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I guess I should be wary of the quality/finish on the bargain Q&Q watches---- 'if it sounds to good to be true.....' 

A while back , I saw some great prices on some Croton watches. Both with stainless steel bracelets, black dials, one a rectangular chrono dial, with a separate date window, the other supposedly a dive watch with a bronze looking bezel. 

The pictures on Amazon looked great, sharp designs---I was sold on 'the look' but when the watches came, I realized they were cheap and poor quality. And as is too common, Amazon got the specifications wrong. The ratings were OK then, but since have plummeted. I figured for less than $60 for both and it being through always easy to return purchases to Amazon, I wasn't going to get stuck. Maybe some folks would've been happy with them----a regular here posted the exact same watches a couple months back, but I wasn't going to slag the deal----some folks might've been happy with them. To each his own.

But if we get a link on these Q&Q watches, unless the return policy is clearly safe and simple, I'm going to be leery.

Some, but not all major watch brands have secondary, lower priced brand names and are pretty good quality, but certainly not all of them. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Haha, thank you Joe.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> After much deliberation, I decided to cancel my KonTiki 4 Hands/bracelet order with Jomashop. I already have 2 KonTiki 3 hands date (one of which is on a bracelet) and with the case being identical, it seemed just a bit redundant. And, I've really been interested in picking up an Alpina since all the hoopla after last year's Gemnation sale. With 10% off from Overstock.com, good customer service, fairly liberal return policy, no shipping or tax and now an additional 9.6% cash back from iConsumer, I was able to grab this at $521 and change, net. Seemed like a no-brainer. Should be here by next Thursday, in time for Friday's vacation to Cabo! BTW, they've still got 1 left in stock........


I have this watch on bracelet and with the 360-degree compass bezel. I prefer your bezel.

It's a great, substantial watch. That crown is amazing, smoothest winding and date-setting watch I've ever owned.

The lines of the case ... I don't really know how to describe it. It kind of reminds me of those old skyscrapers built during the Art Deco era. It's a really unique-looking case.

A lot to the watch, and worth every penny of $500-$600.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

miltdastilt said:


> Unfortunately, I wasn't one of the lucky ones to pick up a Pulsometer for $79.99. I purchased mine before the best watch deal ever was posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was an incredible deal for a quality brand, specialized medical watch for Doctors, one that can not only measure the patient's pulse, but also the Doctor's own.

I almost got one, but then I remembered the trouble I got into wayyyy back in Kindergarten 'playing Doctor' and decided to pass....


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I've been looking for a cheap one hand watch, and that Skagen might do the trick. I'll have to run down to the bigger TJ Maxx and see what they have.


i got one of the one-handed skagen watches this weekend partly because of the felt strap. it is leather lined, so it has leather on your arm. here is mine as i was ready to leave work. i think i has a clean casual look, an unusual strap, and an interesting way of telling the time. for me, at $50, it is a keeper.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

tylehman said:


> i got one of the one-handed skagen watches this weekend partly because of the felt strap. it is leather lined, so it has leather on your arm. here is mine as i was ready to leave work. i think i has a clean casual look, an unusual strap, and an interesting way of telling the time. for me, at $50, it is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 8524738


That's a pretty nice looking watch...tj maxx????


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have this watch on bracelet and with the 360-degree compass bezel. I prefer your bezel.
> 
> It's a great, substantial watch. That crown is amazing, smoothest winding and date-setting watch I've ever owned.
> 
> ...


And I prefer the 360 degree bezel and the bracelet is a must but I haven't seen that combo anywhere on sale for $500-600


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

tylehman said:


> i got one of the one-handed skagen watches this weekend partly because of the felt strap. it is leather lined, so it has leather on your arm. here is mine as i was ready to leave work. i think i has a clean casual look, an unusual strap, and an interesting way of telling the time. for me, at $50, it is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 8524738


I'm generally not a fan of one-handers. But this is handsome regardless of price.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> After much deliberation, I decided to cancel my KonTiki 4 Hands/bracelet order with Jomashop. I already have 2 KonTiki 3 hands date (one of which is on a bracelet) and with the case being identical, it seemed just a bit redundant. And, I've really been interested in picking up an Alpina since all the hoopla after last year's Gemnation sale. With 10% off from Overstock.com, good customer service, fairly liberal return policy, no shipping or tax and now an additional 9.6% cash back from iConsumer, I was able to grab this at $521 and change, net. Seemed like a no-brainer. Should be here by next Thursday, in time for Friday's vacation to Cabo! BTW, they've still got 1 left in stock........


I just got in my Alpina Regulator from that Touch of Modern Sale, and it is really sharp-- and super high quality! Unfortunately, I didn't cancel my 4 hands yet- I'm not even sure if it will ever ship anyways. I'm real happy with the Alpina though.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> After much deliberation, I decided to cancel my KonTiki 4 Hands/bracelet order with Jomashop. I already have 2 KonTiki 3 hands date (one of which is on a bracelet) and with the case being identical, it seemed just a bit redundant. And, I've really been interested in picking up an Alpina since all the hoopla after last year's Gemnation sale. With 10% off from Overstock.com, good customer service, fairly liberal return policy, no shipping or tax and now an additional 9.6% cash back from iConsumer, I was able to grab this at $521 and change, net. Seemed like a no-brainer. Should be here by next Thursday, in time for Friday's vacation to Cabo! BTW, they've still got 1 left in stock........


Claimed the last one, 40th anniversary gift for me!!

Thanks for the heads up!

S.

Edit: Looks like they still had another one....1 remaining!

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

tylehman said:


> i got one of the one-handed skagen watches this weekend partly because of the felt strap. it is leather lined, so it has leather on your arm. here is mine as i was ready to leave work. i think i has a clean casual look, an unusual strap, and an interesting way of telling the time. for me, at $50, it is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 8524738


The penny has just dropped for me. So the hour is on the disc you see in the window and the one hand is the minute hand, right? So that hand does one full revolution per hour.

It is a nice looking watch all the same.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tylehman said:


> i got one of the one-handed skagen watches this weekend partly because of the felt strap. it is leather lined, so it has leather on your arm. here is mine as i was ready to leave work. i think i has a clean casual look, an unusual strap, and an interesting way of telling the time. for me, at $50, it is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 8524738


The TJ Maxx here didn't have this model. They had a 3-hand model with the same strap on clearance for $29, but I didn't get it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hour display at the 9 o'clock position. Minute markers around the outer rim



cryptguard said:


> The penny has just dropped for me. So the hour is on the disc you see in the window and the one hand is the minute hand, right? So that hand does one full revolution per hour.
> 
> It is a nice looking watch all the same.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received the Kontiki Chrono from the WoW sale. Very nice quality and I like the newer more modern look. It's almost too nice to wear!


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Kontiki Chrono from the WoW sale. Very nice quality and I like the newer more modern look. It's almost too nice to wear!


Never too beautiful to wear! Too beautiful not to show again here


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks great, nordwulf. 
I now regret not trying harder to get it. The website wouldn't let me check out with the $75 discount code, and i gave up after trying on two different computers.

It's a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Discount Watch Store's "Dads and Grads" sale, combined with iConsumer's 12.8% rebate, equals some sweet deals.

Sale - Discount Watch Store

A few that caught my eye (note that the coupon codes change):

*Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry Vintage Mechanical Chronograph, model 241526*, coupon code 'DADGRAD05' and iConsumer rebate take it to *$492.06*. That's $100 clear of the next-best. Valjoux 7750 movement.






*Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry Vintage Mechanical, model 241518*, coupon code 'DADGRAD05' and iConsumer rebate take it to *$287.43*. That seems to be $60 better than the next-best. ETA2824 movement.






*Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic with small seconds, model 345NS5S6*, coupon code 'DADGRAD10' and iConsumer rebate takes it to $745.55. That's $205 clear of the next-best.









*Frederique Constant Curved Index automatic, model 306S4S6B*, 'DADGRAD10' + rebate = *$592.48*. It beats a good sale price at Certified Watch Store by about $40, and others by MUCH more. Jomashop wants $1,530 for this watch; Gemnation wants more than $2,000!

The FC-306 movement is a dolled-up Sellita SW300-1. Love the idea of curved, applied indices and the convex sapphire crystal, but I think I'd struggle with no second hand. Still, it's a breathtaking watch.









*Mido Multifort automatic, model M0058301105100*, 'DADGRAD10' + rebate = *$467.66*. Seems to be $90 better than the next-best. ETA2836-2 movement. This is the 38mm version, but I'm sure it would work for even the big-wristed like me, as it will wear bigger being all-dial.









*

Mido Baroncelli II automatic, model M86004141*, 'DADGRAD10' + rebate = *$438*. About $100 clear of the next-best. ETA2824-2 movement.









Lots of other deals there, too. These are just the ones I liked.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And one other deal I stumbled upon ... wristwatch.com has the Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba Fin dive watch, model BN0090-01E for $149.50. A 7% rebate from BeFrugal takes that down to $139. It seems like a lot of watch for that price. That green's a little loud, but that totally works for a summer beach watch, doncha think?

Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba Fin Men's watch #BN009-001E - Wristwatch.com


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Kontiki Chrono from the WoW sale. Very nice quality and I like the newer more modern look. It's almost too nice to wear!


Simply stunning. Everything about this works. It is dressy and elegant while also sporty. I like it! Just when I thought I had put the KonTiki longing to rest...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And one other deal I stumbled upon ... wristwatch.com has the Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba Fin dive watch, model BN0090-01E for $149.50. A 7% rebate from BeFrugal takes that down to $139. It seems like a lot of watch for that price. That green's a little loud, but that totally works for a summer beach watch, doncha think?
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba Fin Men's watch #BN009-001E â€" Wristwatch.com
> 
> View attachment 8525866


You'll probably hate me for this but...I snagged this exact watch about 5 months ago at a ROSS store in Florida for $70. Yeah I saw that and grabbed it immediately...


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Beginning of April 2016. It was an Amazon lightning sale. It is widely assumed to have been a pricing mistake.
> 
> Joe


Did anyone actually have that $79.99 order fulfilled?


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

This Edifice chrono at starbuy in Aus seems like a good deal at $99AUD (their pic):







Here is the link: Edifice Mens Watch Online Flagship Store: StarBuy - Star Buy


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And one other deal I stumbled upon ... wristwatch.com has the Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba Fin dive watch, model BN0090-01E for $149.50. A 7% rebate from BeFrugal takes that down to $139. It seems like a lot of watch for that price. That green's a little loud, but that totally works for a summer beach watch, doncha think?
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba Fin Men's watch #BN009-001E â€" Wristwatch.com
> 
> View attachment 8525866


ebay seller starbuyau has the black one for $215AUD with free postage which on current rates is ~$161. If memory serves, the same site I've just posted the Edifice deal for had this for $99AUD with free domestic postage in Australia a few months ago. And I'm sure it was $149AUD on that site not that long ago.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

dup


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Claimed the last one, 40th anniversary gift for me!!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> ...


just had a look at that one. very tempting but with a Muhle Glashutte 29er Big about to arrive I think I'd better resist. Otherwise I'd be in big trouble at home.


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Kontiki Chrono from the WoW sale. Very nice quality and I like the newer more modern look. It's almost too nice to wear!


Realy nice. I do not like the normal contiki but this one is nice.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

techchallenger said:


> Did anyone actually have that $79.99 order fulfilled?


Yep. There are at least a couple of people on here that are sporting $80 pulsometers.

Joe


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ball chronograph for $1599.

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Magnate Chronograph Men's Luxury Watch CM2098C-SCJ-SL


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Had it in my cart with cars in hand, but slowly backed away. You gotta let me know what ya think of it when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Initial impressions are very good. Will adjust the bracelet tonight.
tiny bit of scratching on the bezel at 11 O'Clock. can live with that for 50pct discount.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I just received a newsletter from ewatches and among other things I saw the FIRST Invicta that I ever liked straight out of the box (without modifications I mean):









and was about to happily post it here. But then I saw the second photo:









So, they have put an exhibition back on a battery operated watch. To see the battery operate I guess...

How this company _always _manages to screw up a design somehow is beyond me...


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Pictures and links ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I have yet to cross 100 posts to be able to post photos. Have to wait. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

thedius said:


> I just received a newsletter from ewatches and among other things I saw the FIRST Invicta that I ever liked straight out of the box (without modifications I mean):
> 
> View attachment 8530746
> 
> ...


I like the different colored subdials. Kinda Zenith chrono meets diver.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Rajender said:


> *I have yet to cross 100 posts to be able to post photos.* Have to wait. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a rule? I've always been able to paste photos into the comments and I still don't have 100 posts. (hope that ability doesn't now get revoked)


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Rajender said:


> I have yet to cross 100 posts to be able to post photos. Have to wait. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


upload to a site like imgur, and then use [ img ] tags


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Initial impressions are very good. Will adjust the bracelet tonight.
> tiny bit of scratching on the bezel at 11 O'Clock. can live with that for 50pct discount.


Damn, the pin removing tools are too short in my kit. Can't push the pins far enough through and they are too tight to pull out. Will have to get it done for me at the weekend.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

NYC local only :










Got their email last night and refrained from posting until verified so stopped by on my way to sandwich shop and it is true

My pair :


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on leather for $585 is back in stock at Iguana Sell: https://www.iguanasell.com/collecti...t-sub-automatic-watch-gl-224-3863-196-n-lb7bf










It's a nice, thin Sub alternative for the $$$.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

I did. Nice watch.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Watchbuys is no longer going to carry Bruno Sohnle Glashutte so they are selling remaining stock at 50% off, you can get an extra 5% off with EXTRA5

Automatics are starting around $680 with quartz around $325

Looks like they are going quick...

Bruno Sohnle Glashutte Watches Closeout Event


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

thedius said:


> I just received a newsletter from ewatches and among other things I saw the FIRST Invicta that I ever liked straight out of the box (without modifications I mean):
> 
> View attachment 8530746
> 
> ...


Fung Lo and Shen Ha just got a huge bonus for finding a place to stick those 30,000 extra exhibition backs that the third Shanghai factory made by mistake last month.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

bhiney said:


> Watchbuys is no longer going to carry Bruno Sohnle Glashutte so they are selling remaining stock at 50% off, you can get an extra 5% off with EXTRA5
> 
> Automatics are starting around $680 with quartz around $325
> 
> ...


Nice find! The autos I would have liked were already sold out, but I snagged this very nice-looking quartz model for under $315 delivered with that code:


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Re: Glycine Combat Sub, I did a little better on Klepsoo, I got the bracelet model for $595 - 15% so $505 and change:










Sneaky Klepsoo, looks like they raised their price on that model within minutes - https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/glycine/combat-sub/3908-196-n-mb.html


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Corums are now 70% off at LexTempus. Not much in the way of affordables, but they're much more affordable after a 70% discount. There are some great AC's left.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

bhiney said:


> Watchbuys is no longer going to carry Bruno Sohnle Glashutte so they are selling remaining stock at 50% off, you can get an extra 5% off with EXTRA5
> 
> Automatics are starting around $680 with quartz around $325
> 
> ...


I'm really digging this one.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Even the guys from BS did that, why in the world... :/

So beautiful:









And then this:








"We don´t use the super cheap batteries but Renata"



thedius said:


> I just received a newsletter from ewatches and among other things I saw the FIRST Invicta that I ever liked straight out of the box (without modifications I mean):
> 
> View attachment 8530746
> 
> ...


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Is this a bargain?

Eterna KonTiki 4-hand with date at Jomashop for $650.

Google20 will drop it another $20 to $630. (Pic from Iguanasell...)









http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1598-41-41-0217.html


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

bhiney said:


> Watchbuys is no longer going to carry Bruno Sohnle Glashutte so they are selling remaining stock at 50% off, you can get an extra 5% off with EXTRA5
> 
> Automatics are starting around $680 with quartz around $325
> 
> ...


Those are NICE!! If I was working, I'd buy one


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

I have my eyes peeled and finger ready to click when the astrons go on 70 off.

Everybody out of my way!!!!

PS. There's a Corum Legend 42 Chrono (pre owned) which can be had for a hair under $2000



RidingDonkeys said:


> Corums are now 70% off at LexTempus. Not much in the way of affordables, but they're much more affordable after a 70% discount. There are some great AC's left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Is this a bargain?
> 
> Eterna KonTiki 4-hand with date at Jomashop for $650.
> 
> ...


The chronos were selling for that money at thewatchery.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

thedius said:


> I just received a newsletter from ewatches and among other things I saw the FIRST Invicta that I ever liked straight out of the box (without modifications I mean):
> 
> View attachment 8530746
> 
> ...


Who cares? It will be against your wrist and you'll forget about it.

Besides, there is this.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

thechin said:


> The chronos were selling for that money at thewatchery.


I know. *sigh*. I'm always late to the party.

So it's not the best deal. Is it worth pulling the trigger on? I know some have said they placed orders weeks ago and they still haven't shipped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> I know. *sigh*. I'm always late to the party.
> 
> So it's not the best deal. Is it worth pulling the trigger on? I know some have said they placed orders weeks ago and they still haven't shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The PVD chrono is currently $699 at the watchery... SUMMERLUXURY50 takes it to $650 and then you can get around 8% cash back through your preferred site

That is for the non-bracelet version though.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

bhiney said:


> The PVD chrono is currently $699 at the watchery... SUMMERLUXURY50 takes it to $650 and then you can get around 8% cash back through your preferred site
> 
> That is for the non-bracelet version though.


Thanks for the heads up, but PVD ain't my thing. Oh well. My settle for this one, which is hardly settling at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks. Will try for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

peatnick said:


> NYC local only :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth it to go out of my way to pick these up?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

jeacock said:


> This is a rule? I've always been able to paste photos into the comments and I still don't have 100 posts. (hope that ability doesn't now get revoked)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

I tried again and it worked this time. So here is $45 auto with Miyota movement. It is a citizen brand called Q&Q. Will post seethru caseback photo tomorrow probable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Ok...had this in my cart...waited for an hour and with every ounce of willpower convinced myself against pulling the trigger...pat on my back...heck no...feel miserable

Swiss Army 241526 Men's Infantry Vintage Grey Dial Black Leather Strap Chronograph Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store

This was posted earlier in the thread...so thanks to the OP

But found a hack to lower the price further...instead of using the coupon on the page -DADGRAD05 for a 5% discount, use DADGRAD20 for 20% off...

Price goes down to 475$ for a 7750 Valjoux movement and then use Befrugal for 9% rebate - Final price - 430$ for a Valjoux 7750...

Damn good deal I'd say...but I've used all my superpowers to ignore it today...maybe someday down the line when I'm weak-willed.

Maybe someone else can jump on it...Have fun and post wrist shots for my future buy.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> I know. *sigh*. I'm always late to the party.
> 
> So it's not the best deal. Is it worth pulling the trigger on? I know some have said they placed orders weeks ago and they still haven't shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the thickness is not a problem you can go for the chrono, otherwise the kontiki's were 450-500 couple of months ago @joma.


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I was under the impression that Q&Q is now strictly quartz. They did produce automatics with a large number of plastic movement parts (Premier Precision 2604) back in the 1990's. Back then they weren't using an 8215 or similar Miyota movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch is Miyota 8215 with see thru back.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

Also it is SS body a leather strap and a 100 m water resistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

horonewbie said:


> Ok...had this in my cart...waited for an hour and with every ounce of willpower convinced myself against pulling the trigger...pat on my back...heck no...feel miserable
> 
> Swiss Army 241526 Men's Infantry Vintage Grey Dial Black Leather Strap Chronograph Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store
> 
> ...


Why does that have to be 44mm! Such a great price!


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Thewatchery has the ss back...



Diabolic Coffee said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but PVD ain't my thing. Oh well. My settle for this one, which is hardly settling at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> Yep. There are at least a couple of people on here that are sporting $80 pulsometers.
> 
> Joe


Wow. I will remain incredulous until I see a receipt.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Just go back some pages, no reason not to believe us.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I passed by the TJmaxx in Manhattan and they had this VSA for sale, not a screaming deal at $600 plus tax but it looked really nice, and MSRP is close to $2K I think, so still kinda bargain :


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Is this a bargain?
> 
> Eterna KonTiki 4-hand with date at Jomashop for $650.
> 
> Google20 will drop it another $20 to $630. (Pic from Iguanasell...)


FWIW I ordered the same watch on the strap (I don't care for bracelets) for $575, but it has not shipped yet. I do still think what you posted is still a good deal, however.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Just go back some pages, no reason not to believe us.


Wow. I did just that - incredible!


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

monza06 said:


> I passed by the TJmaxx in Manhattan and they had this VSA for sale, not a screaming deal at $600 plus tax but it looked really nice, and MSRP is close to $2K I think, so still kinda bargain :





WorthTheWrist said:


> Discount Watch Store's "Dads and Grads" sale, combined with iConsumer's 12.8% rebate, equals some sweet deals.
> 
> Sale - Discount Watch Store
> 
> ...











The gray dial version is available for a bit cheaper via a deal posted earlier today.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

techchallenger said:


> Wow. I will remain incredulous until I see a receipt.




*Shipped on April 5, 2016*




*Items Ordered**Price*1 of: _Eterna Men's 1942.41.64.1177 KonTiki Heritage Chrono Watch_
Sold by: Perfect Timing (seller profile)

Condition: New$1,390.98




*Shipping Speed: *
Two-Day Shipping 
Item(s) Subtotal:$1,390.98Shipping & Handling:$0.00LD Promo:-$1,310.99-----Total before tax:$79.99Sales Tax:$0.00-----*Total for This Shipment:**$79.99*-----



Looks like they went up a few bucks since the lightning deal.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VUTDPE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cryptguard said:


> I can suggest the hand winding Luch one hander, Amazon and ebay have these readily available (though I got mine direct from a distributor in Belarus, not via ebay - postage from there worked out a lot less than from the States to Aus at the time). ebay sellers have these at $47 plus postage. Invicta also makes some one-handers though those appear to all be quartz.
> View attachment 8524314
> 
> 
> I haven't done this yet but modding to a one hander would be very easy by removing the hour hand and replacing it with the minute hand after enlarging the hole in the minute hand slightly - could be a fun way to raise a few eyebrows with some modded one-hand high-end watches


I have one of those. cool but wears very small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garf666 said:


> Initial impressions are very good. Will adjust the bracelet tonight.
> tiny bit of scratching on the bezel at 11 O'Clock. can live with that for 50pct discount.
> View attachment 8529082


Really nice. Is that form the Lex Tempus new watch sale ? Demo model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Not sure if someone else has posted this but I've had this 18-piece Diplomat Watch Box on my Amazon Wish List for some time. Over the last month or two, I've seen it slowly...slowly...slowly go down until $42.54 which is pretty damn low given that I added it when it was $99 and sold by Amazon.com.

Anyways, checked Camelx3 and sure enough this is an all-time low. I'm still kind of on the fence about the design but I felt it was a deal worth sharing...

Diplomat 31-445 Carbon Fiber Eighteen Watch Case with Black Suede Interior Watch Case


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

NYAndrew said:


> Worth it to go out of my way to pick these up?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


I work in midtown so worth it but wouldn't make a special trip into the city, round trip train fare is more than you would save on a pair of these over ordering on eBay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rajender said:


> The watch is Miyota 8215 with see thru back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! They seem to be limited to the Romanian and the Indian markets.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Kontiki Chrono from the WoW sale. Very nice quality and I like the newer more modern look. It's almost too nice to wear!


That's one of the most attractive watches shown here in a while. While I know a little bit about some of the better made watches and brands, sometimes I can't help but marvel at how attractive and clean looking some of the inexpensive watches on the racks at dept.stores are. Sure that's a professionally taken photograph, but that Eterna and some of the Alpinas (to name but two brands) clearly would make the nicest watch on the rack at Target look like something from McDonald's Bargain Menu. How sweet it is....


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

This was quite the buy for $150 from JacobTime. Mine came in mint condition although it was listed as a display model. Credit to WorthTheWrist for the find!


















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> Ok...had this in my cart...waited for an hour and with every ounce of willpower convinced myself against pulling the trigger...pat on my back...heck no...feel miserable
> 
> Swiss Army 241526 Men's Infantry Vintage Grey Dial Black Leather Strap Chronograph Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store
> 
> ...


Thank you greatly WtW and you for the heads up! Too good to pass up. Even dropped down a few more dollars while I was ordering. 7750 movement for $428 net...Crazy. I'll post some shots when it arrives.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Beau_777 said:


> This was quite the buy for $150 from JacobTime. Mine came in mint condition although it was listed as a display model. Credit to WorthTheWrist for the find!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really liking mine, too. Can't wait to go submerge it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> Ok...had this in my cart...waited for an hour and with every ounce of willpower convinced myself against pulling the trigger...pat on my back...heck no...feel miserable
> 
> Swiss Army 241526 Men's Infantry Vintage Grey Dial Black Leather Strap Chronograph Automatic Watch - Discount Watch Store
> 
> ...


That's kind of sneaky of them ... it said on the watch ad to use DADGRAD05, implying that was the only coupon code that would work.

I guess I'd try that DADGRAD20 coupon code on any watch there, and see what happens.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Kontiki Chrono from the WoW sale. Very nice quality and I like the newer more modern look. It's almost too nice to wear!


I just got mine in too. Its an absolutely beautiful timepiece. I think I actually like it better than my Speedmaster MKII, and I'm seriously debating whether I should sell the Omega and keep the Eterna.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Just go back some pages, no reason not to believe us.


It's true. I heard it with my own two eyes.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Not really a bargain for anyone else, but I just snagged this modded Seiko diver off Ebay for $95 including shipping. Had my eye on one for a while.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Not really a bargain for anyone else, but I just snagged this modded Seiko diver off Ebay for $95 including shipping. Had my eye on one for a while.
> View attachment 8539266


Wow I really like that. If you don't mind my asking to find one of the same, any chance the seller is THE modder and will do another, or was this a one-off?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Not sure if someone else has posted this but I've had this 18-piece Diplomat Watch Box on my Amazon Wish List for some time. Over the last month or two, I've seen it slowly...slowly...slowly go down until $42.54 which is pretty damn low given that I added it when it was $99 and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> Anyways, checked Camelx3 and sure enough this is an all-time low. I'm still kind of on the fence about the design but I felt it was a deal worth sharing...
> 
> ...


This is good. Might even assuage my guilt at keeping thousands of dollars worth of watches in $20 - $25 glorified cardboard under vinyl watch cases bought from Groupon and Living Social. So ridiculous. This carbon fiber box got six out of seven 5 star reviews on Amazon and the odd one star review sounded well, 'odd'.

Even without a glass top and monogramming, this case looks a lot better than what I have and at only 3.8 inches high, is probably very drawer friendly---I just need to make room in my sock drawer. Seeing how I usually change my socks daily, that'll make watch rotation easier than ever, once I choose my 18 favorite watches! I'll just keep my 'lesser' watches in the glass top boxes on top of the dresser to fool the thieves.

As a plus, it'll also hold watches up to 52mm, so if I become a pimp or a Sopwith Camel pilot, watches for that will be fine.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Officer H70615733 44mm ETA 2824-2 at Discount Watch Store

Link

$490.75 - 20% using coupon DADGRAD20 = $392.60 - 12.8% iConsumer cash back = *$342.35 net*

About $100 less than I found anywhere else with a quick search.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I already have a Hammy Jazzmaster chrono, so this isn't for me. But one of you should pounce on this ...

Hamilton Jazzmaster automatic chronograph, Model H32616553, modified Valjoux 7750 and outstanding build quality, 'DADGRAD20' coupon code takes it to $727.70. The 12.8% rebate from iConsumer takes it to *$634.55*.

That's a stunning price.

Hamilton H32616553 Men's Jazzmaster Silver Dial Brown Leather Strap Automatic Chrono Watch - Discount Watch Store


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

This is typically not on the list ofWUS users I guess, but unlike most other fashion brands, Gucci timepieces are actually very well made and house swiss movements. (They are made by Gucci timepieces, formerly known as Severin Montres). Plus outside of WUS more people probably know Gucci than Ball.

Most of them house Quartz movements but they look sharp in my opinion and the Gucci sports are only 315-25 (SUMMERLUXURY25) = 290,- use iconsumer.com for another 12.8% off = $253 This is by far the best price on these watches.

https://www.thewatchery.com/Gucci-WATCHES.asp?ndd=1&bo_brand_id=2266&bo_store_id=1


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

it's too bad they're called Gucci. They actually do look pretty interesting.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Seiko blue turtle SRP773K1 for $269 from watcheszon via Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01ANVTWW2/
Ships from outside US, but trackable.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Not sure if someone else has posted this but I've had this 18-piece Diplomat Watch Box on my Amazon Wish List for some time. Over the last month or two, I've seen it slowly...slowly...slowly go down until $42.54 which is pretty damn low given that I added it when it was $99 and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> Anyways, checked Camelx3 and sure enough this is an all-time low. I'm still kind of on the fence about the design but I felt it was a deal worth sharing...
> 
> Diplomat 31-445 Carbon Fiber Eighteen Watch Case with Black Suede Interior Watch Case


Something funny happened while ordering this from Amazon... This could be new for some as I was surprised that it worked!

Less than an hour ago, when I saw this deal I added it to my cart with a bunch of other stuff and proceeded to the check out page, but I didn't click on "place order" button yet, because I remembered my little cousin told me he wanted me to get him a specific game from Amazon... So I texted him and he said he'll send me the product link right away. Note that shipping to Saudi Arabia is a little pricey, so we tend to combine our stuff to cut cost on shipping.

Anyways, it took him ~40minutes to find what he needed, and by that time, the deal died as the price went from $42 to $82... We also learned that what my cousin needed wasn't available for international shipping, lol, so it was all for naught... I said to myself ''oh well, maybe next time''..

As I was closing browser tabs, I found that the old Amazon "Check out" page with the deal price was still open as I was using another internet browser.

Well, you can guess what I did... I clicked "Place order" and... Viola!~.. The order went through with the deal price of $42!

Who knew you could reserve items with the price intact at the check out page? I guess you learn something everyday, lol.

Also thank you *Jonesin4Watches *very much for sniping this one. Good eye!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> This is typically not on the list ofWUS users I guess, but unlike most other fashion brands, Gucci timepieces are actually very well made and house swiss movements. (They are made by Gucci timepieces, formerly known as Severin Montres). Plus outside of WUS more people probably know Gucci than Ball.
> 
> Most of them house Quartz movements but they look sharp in my opinion and the Gucci sports are only 315-25 (SUMMERLUXURY25) = 290,- use iconsumer.com for another 12.8% off = $253 This is by far the best price on these watches.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Can you tell me what the deal is with my email ? Does it have to be like Comcast.net or something ? 
I'm using my yahoo email to register and says my email is invalid for consumer.com

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

VSA Infantry amazon deal of the day arrived , a beauty


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

10% drop on the pound overnight, meaning the pound is now at a 30 year low against the dollar, at least for today. It might be time to go shopping in the UK.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> 10% drop on the pound overnight, meaning the pound is now at a 30 year low against the dollar, at least for today. It might be time to go shopping in the UK.


I was just about to say the same, its at its lowest against the USD since the 80s due to Brexit, that Christopher Ward just got real!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> *Shipped on April 5, 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, but a bit funny at the same time in that it always brings a smile to my face; only in the automated world of Amazon would that deal have ever happened. Those robots (link) sent those watches out before Clyde even got the email.

I think it deserves a spot at: What's the funniest thing you've seen at WUS?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> This is typically not on the list ofWUS users I guess, but unlike most other fashion brands, Gucci timepieces are actually very well made and house swiss movements. (They are made by Gucci timepieces, formerly known as Severin Montres). Plus outside of WUS more people probably know Gucci than Ball.
> 
> Most of them house Quartz movements but they look sharp in my opinion and the Gucci sports are only 315-25 (SUMMERLUXURY25) = 290,- use iconsumer.com for another 12.8% off = $253 This is by far the best price on these watches.
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/Gucci-WATCHES.asp?ndd=1&bo_brand_id=2266&bo_store_id=1


I had no idea. I often learn something new when I come to this site. I long ago gave up buying watches with certain brand names to impress people. Except for my wife, who has good aesthetic sense and a few buddies who are up on things like the particulars of movements and build quality, the only non WUS people I consult are me, myself and I.

But good watches or not, the only way I'd buy a Gucci watch is if it was a hella good deal AND they threw in a pair of loafers for free. A Gucci watch would probably be the one brand that would leave the 98% of people I know (who know nothing about watches anyway), thinking:

"My, isn't he trying awfully hard to impress"


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

eggnspoons said:


> RidingDonkeys said:
> 
> 
> > 10% drop on the pound overnight, meaning the pound is now at a 30 year low against the dollar, at least for today. It might be time to go shopping in the UK.
> ...


A little less viable the other way around. Not a good day for shopping oustide the UK right now.


----------



## thomasp (Oct 6, 2014)

Chris Wards Summer Sale is on. I recommend changing the .com to .eu for a price decrease.

https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

thomasp said:


> Chris Wards Summer Sale is on. I recommend changing the .com to .eu for a price decrease.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview


257 bucks is a nice price for a CW


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Preview sale is live.

Up to 50% Christopher ward sale is now on.

I would take a the screenshot with the prices, but their bloody website is hopeless.









https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/sale-watches-50

Full sale link: https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview which includes more items like:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sales been live for a few hours. Lots of good stuff going fast. I was able to grab a few pieces I had my eye on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

I think this perpetual calendar radio-controlled eco-drive Citizen has a really nice clean look - and looks like a pretty good deal at creation watches(who I've seen a couple of mixed reviews for) at $295AUD:







Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled CB0011-51A Men's Watch


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Wow I really like that. If you don't mind my asking to find one of the same, any chance the seller is THE modder and will do another, or was this a one-off?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I'd been keeping an eye on the Seiko Mods from Kontrolsports! and Loyswatch on Ebay, both make their own mods. Dagaz also is well known for their Seiko mods, but I don't think they are an Ebay seller. I know that Dagaz does custom work, the others might. I'm getting that particular watch from Kontrolsports! They tend to go with some nice, bright color schemes more than the other two.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

thomasp said:


> Chris Wards Summer Sale is on. I recommend changing the .com to .eu for a price decrease.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview


Hi,

So even if I'm in Canada, it is a best option to pay lower prices in Euros despite the currency exchange rate?

Any Canadians have ordered from them before and done their math?

Thanks!!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Soulspawn said:


> Preview sale is live.
> 
> Up to 50% Christopher ward sale is now on.
> 
> ...


Their new web site is almost as bad as their new logo. There are some pretty good deals though. XL straps with Bader clasps for $30.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

It seems prices are still better for US by going through the Canadian site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Their new web site is almost as bad as their new logo. There are some pretty good deals though. XL straps with Bader clasps for $30.


Gator straps for 67.50, XL dress buckle straps for 10$. Oh my


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BudLynn said:


> Gator straps for 67.50, XL dress buckle straps for 10$. Oh my


According to their sizing chart, the minimum wrist size for an XL strap is 20 cm = 7.87". Might be able to punch more holes though.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I am confused. I placed an order on the UK web site which came out to 304 eruo's . I checked an on line currency converter and it showed that is $336.00 US

I checked my charge card shortly there after and it shows I was charged $455.00.

This is my first international order so maybe my calculations are off. I send an e-mail asking to cancel if it is indeed $455.00


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am confused. I placed an order on the UK web site which came out to 304 eruo's . I checked an on line currency converter and it showed that is $336.00 US
> 
> I checked my charge card shortly there after and it shows I was charged $455.00.
> 
> This is my first international order so maybe my calculations are off. I send an e-mail asking to cancel if it is indeed $455.00


If you used the UK web site, the price is in pounds. 1 pound is $1.37 right now. Maybe they charged you yesterday's exchange rate? That would make $455 about right.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Last year, the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 was £250 during their "semi-annual" sales at 50% off of £500. I always thought the Trident Pro 600s were £500 but all online reviews have referenced £600.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

RyanD said:


> According to their sizing chart, the minimum wrist size for an XL strap is 20 cm = 7.87". Might be able to punch more holes though.


If that is indeed the case, it should just about fit my wrist, but adding a hole should not be much of an issue if needed. For 10$ its worth the risk (I assume the leather is a higher quality than my last 10$ strap gamble)


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm in Midtown too

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BudLynn said:


> If that is indeed the case, it should just about fit my wrist, but adding a hole should not be much of an issue if needed. For 10$ its worth the risk (I assume the leather is a higher quality than my last 10$ strap gamble)


FYI, the last strap I ordered from them came with curved ends like a bracelet. The ends are also very stiff, so no chance of putting a 22mm strap on 21mm lugs. They don't show photos of the ends of the straps on sale, so no telling what they look like.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Im seeing straps that show same size and color however 2 different item numbers. What is the difference? 
https://www.christopherward.eu/events/straps/embossed-leather-strap-dress-clasp-20mm-xl-fa6a68
https://www.christopherward.eu/events/straps/brown-embossed-leather-strap-dress-clasp-20mm-xl
Also I grabbed a c60 (not pro) for $240. Is that a good deal for these? dont remember how much the green bezel ones where a while back. Really wish I could get a blue on bracelet.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am confused. I placed an order on the UK web site which came out to 304 eruo's . I checked an on line currency converter and it showed that is $336.00 US
> 
> I checked my charge card shortly there after and it shows I was charged $455.00.
> 
> This is my first international order so maybe my calculations are off. I send an e-mail asking to cancel if it is indeed $455.00


The online currency convertor was the spot price on Forex most likely.

You probably need to ask your credit card provider. They usually charge a fee for international transactions plus they will convert the currency at their sell/buy rate not Forex (Spot Market Rate). Some Banks are more reasonable than others when it comes to such fees.


----------



## aarick (Jul 9, 2014)

Price is better for Australia to buy on US site as well.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> I'd been keeping an eye on the Seiko Mods from Kontrolsports! and Loyswatch on Ebay, both make their own mods. Dagaz also is well known for their Seiko mods, but I don't think they are an Ebay seller. I know that Dagaz does custom work, the others might. I'm getting that particular watch from Kontrolsports! They tend to go with some nice, bright color schemes more than the other two.


Awesome - thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> I know. *sigh*. I'm always late to the party.
> 
> So it's not the best deal. Is it worth pulling the trigger on? I know some have said they placed orders weeks ago and they still haven't shipped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jomashop has the same price for weeks.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

infinitesd said:


> A little less viable the other way around. Not a good day for shopping oustide the UK right now.


I would wait a month or so prior to jumping in as there is another shoe which might fall (Independence referendum for Scotland / Wales) which would open the floor for the pound.

I find it extremely curious that Ch. Ward chose today to open their sale...maybe they're worried and want to lock-in their revenue in a safe haven currency (USD) prior to having inventory which needs to be marked down further.

I'd lay money on the fact that there will be a ton of other EU companies which will come with sales now...to ensure they dispose their inventory at the current rates prior to a further mark-down in currencies and be forced to take a market loss on their inventory...Patience during this time will pay greater dividends later.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Thewatchery has a couple of new Tissots in stock. I am not super familiar with their prices but this Couturier for 294-25 + 12.8% cb = $235 seems like a really good price.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....s_variance_id=321795&promotion_code=PBD321795


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Wait a second, that an absolutely horrendous deal: it ends up like $2.50 a can, so even if it is grain free: that is too much for dog food.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

I think CW's uk website should have the best price in current situation :think:;-)


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

Beau_777 said:


> This was quite the buy for $150 from JacobTime. Mine came in mint condition although it was listed as a display model. Credit to WorthTheWrist for the find!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the greal deal! They canceled my order for this one because their inventory was off:-| Oh well, easy come easy go.


----------



## Brofessor (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow! Based on the Brexit the USD to GBP is 1 to 0.7340, and the USD vs the Euro is 1 to 0.9006. Both the GBP and Euro are still dropping. I feel for those who are in financial distress today, but on this side of the pond it is clearly a buying opportunity.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

$534.61 for the C11 Titanium (through the .co.uk site) is a pretty darn sweet price point for a chronometer grade movement. I'd probably be on it like white on rice if I didn't already have the original C11 Makira Pro 500 stainless on a bracelet.



Soulspawn said:


> Preview sale is live.
> 
> Up to 50% Christopher ward sale is now on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> $534.61 for the C11 Titanium (through the .co.uk site) is a pretty darn sweet price point for a chronometer grade movement. I'd probably be on it like white on rice if I didn't already have the original C11 Makira Pro 500 stainless on a bracelet.


I never ordered anything from abroad to get it shipped to here. How much customs and tax do you usually have to add to the prices you pay?


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Brofessor said:


> Wow! Based on the Brexit the USD to GBP is 1 to 0.7340, and the USD vs the Euro is 1 to 0.9006. Both the GBP and Euro are still dropping. I feel for those who are in financial distress today, but on this side of the pond it is clearly a buying opportunity.


I knew it would be an opportunity - however I'm not savvy enough to know where best to find those opportunities o|


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Im seeing straps that show same size and color however 2 different item numbers. What is the difference?
> https://www.christopherward.eu/events/straps/embossed-leather-strap-dress-clasp-20mm-xl-fa6a68
> https://www.christopherward.eu/events/straps/brown-embossed-leather-strap-dress-clasp-20mm-xl
> Also I grabbed a c60 (not pro) for $240. Is that a good deal for these? dont remember how much the green bezel ones where a while back. Really wish I could get a blue on bracelet.


Same question. Any idea on the difference between 2 item numbers: 01 and 65 ?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Brofessor said:


> Wow! Based on the Brexit the USD to GBP is 1 to 0.7340, and the USD vs the Euro is 1 to 0.9006. Both the GBP and Euro are still dropping. I feel for those who are in financial distress today, but on this side of the pond it is clearly a buying opportunity.


At least the Euro is slowly recovering though (right now it´s "only" ~ -2% compared to one or two days before the UK voted to be idiots and most people thought they would remain). I am sure the EU zone won´t be hit as hard as the UK will be in the future...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> I never ordered anything from abroad to get it shipped to here. How much customs and tax do you usually have to add to the prices you pay?


I have never paid any fees


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> I have never paid any fees


????

In Canada, I paid $20 for customs fee processing, and then the 13% duties on the amount I paid (came to about $115 Canadian). I checked the U.S ,canadian and U.K. sites and the differences were minimal - just make sure that VAT is removed


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> At least the Euro is slowly recovering though (right now it´s "only" ~ -2% compared to one or two days before the UK voted to be idiots and most people thought they would remain). I am sure the EU zone won´t be hit as hard as the UK will be in the future...


A lot of the uncertainty isn't priced in...and clearly underestimated...when populism and lack of insight / knowledge trumps common-sense...no pun intended...there'll be hell to pay.

As someone famously stated decades earlier, "Its the economy, stupid"...and when you forget that cardinal rule - the brutal realization of doing something emotionally will hit soon...do feel sad for them, but its something they brought on themselves...so it's what it is.

Before people jump the gun and get political, this isn't a political post - its an economical analysis statement -

The power of the EU market was what allowed trading clout to the UK and access to cheap money (London is built on that premise). Rebuilding that clout individually and cost of rebuilding country-specific institutions will likely drive UK into a recession for the next 2 years. Did any of the folks who voted, get that or were told that prior (and the potential impact on their lives) - I don't think so - the talk was on something emotional and they went with it. Now they wake to a new reality...I'm betting 2 years down the line, if they had to make this decision all over again, they'd do it differently.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm in USA, too, and have never paid any customs, tax or fees after several transactions with Christopher Ward.



Uhrman said:


> I never ordered anything from abroad to get it shipped to here. How much customs and tax do you usually have to add to the prices you pay?





mplsabdullah said:


> I have never paid any fees


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> View attachment 8543330
> 
> 
> Thewatchery has a couple of new Tissots in stock. I am not super familiar with their prices but this Couturier for 294-25 + 12.8% cb = $235 seems like a really good price.
> ...


I have been wearing this same watch recently, and that's an amazing price.


----------



## Brofessor (Jun 11, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> At least the Euro is slowly recovering though (right now it´s "only" ~ -2% compared to one or two days before the UK voted to be idiots and most people thought they would remain). I am sure the EU zone won´t be hit as hard as the UK will be in the future...


Actually, the Euro is still dropping. It was at 0.9006 when I posted 40 minutes ago. It is now at 0.8959. I would think about pulling the trigger before the sellers adjust their prices to compensate. They are bound to do that if this is a long-term drop in the exchange. If it is short-lived, the window of opportunity will be brief. Either way, you can pick up a bargain from Europe or England right now (GBP is at 0.7269).


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

cryptguard said:


> I think this perpetual calendar radio-controlled eco-drive Citizen has a really nice clean look - and looks like a pretty good deal at creation watches(who I've seen a couple of mixed reviews for) at $295AUD:
> View attachment 8541818
> 
> Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled CB0011-51A Men's Watch


That's the white-dial version of the World Perpetual A-T that I own. It is a handsome watch. I recommend it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Brofessor said:


> Actually, the Euro is still dropping. It was at 0.9006 when I posted 40 minutes ago. It is now at 0.8959. I would think about pulling the trigger before the sellers adjust their prices to compensate. They are bound to do that if this is a long-term drop in the exchange. If it is short-lived, the window of opportunity will be brief. Either way, you can pick up a bargain from Europe or England right now (GBP is at 0.7269).


There might be some deals on Chrono24. You can search by seller location and select UK.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> A lot of the uncertainty isn't priced in...and clearly underestimated...when populism and lack of insight / knowledge trumps common-sense...no pun intended...there'll be hell to pay.
> 
> As someone famously stated decades earlier, "Its the economy, stupid"...and when you forget that cardinal rule - the brutal realization of doing something emotionally will hit soon...do feel sad for them, but its something they brought on themselves...so it's what it is.
> 
> ...


Germany in 2014 had a 40 billion euro positive trade balance with the uk. Close to 1 in 5 cars manufactured in Germany are sold to the UK. With the UK out of the EU the EU will without doubt push ahead with the EU Financial Transaction Tax. The major banks had threatened to relocate out of the EU if that came into force. Doesn't all look like trade barriers and gloom for the UK economy. Note I would have voted remain.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I just got mine in too. Its an absolutely beautiful timepiece. I think I actually like it better than my Speedmaster MKII, and I'm seriously debating whether I should sell the Omega and keep the Eterna.


I would. You can always get a KonTiki Date or Four Hands to go with the chronograph.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Another day, another lightning deal. Although this one technically starts tomorrow at 3:25 am CST for Prime early access.









Tissot V8 Chronograph T039.417.11.057.02
SS Bracelet, Quartz, Sapphire Crystal, 43mm (42.5)

Currently going for around $320 at most online retailers. A good deal would likely be anything under $300.

Now to decide if it's worth being up at 3 am just to find out...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> At least the Euro is slowly recovering though (right now it´s "only" ~ -2% compared to one or two days before the UK voted to be idiots and most people thought they would remain). I am sure the EU zone won´t be hit as hard as the UK will be in the future...





horonewbie said:


> A lot of the uncertainty isn't priced in...and clearly underestimated...when populism and lack of insight / knowledge trumps common-sense...no pun intended...there'll be hell to pay.
> 
> As someone famously stated decades earlier, "Its the economy, stupid"...and when you forget that cardinal rule - the brutal realization of doing something emotionally will hit soon...do feel sad for them, but its something they brought on themselves...so it's what it is.
> 
> ...


Why don't the both of you take your political talk to your own thread where you can get it shut down and yourselves sanctioned by the mods. This isn't the thread for it. Post a deal & quit the political chit chat.

And no, it isn't en economic analysis when you give an opinion as to what someone else should have done politically. Then someone else will chime in with their jab at Germany and someone else will report the post and the mods (again) will threaten to shut down this post (or maybe they really will).

If it aint a deal, about a deal you made out on, or a chat about the deal you're working, just take it elsewhere.

*And, now my deal to pay for my rant:*

Lowest price I've seen since before Christmas on the Edifice, this one, in red:

@ Amazon - Casio Men's EFM-501-1A4VCF Edifice Analog Display Quartz Black Watch 

*$73.99*


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am confused. I placed an order on the UK web site which came out to 304 eruo's . I checked an on line currency converter and it showed that is $336.00 US
> 
> I checked my charge card shortly there after and it shows I was charged $455.00.
> 
> This is my first international order so maybe my calculations are off. I send an e-mail asking to cancel if it is indeed $455.00


Check with your credit card and/or bank that you can make international transactions without a fee. If you get a "good" credit card, your conversion rate will be about 1%, some as good as 1/2%.

Once you have said "good credit card," NEVER, NEVER, NEVER pay in your own currency. Always pay in the seller's currency to get your 0.5-1% conversion rate. If you let PayPal do the conversion for you, you can get fleeced for as much as 4%

When you pay using Paypal, you will find it difficult to pay in the seller's currency, they hide the link in the small print. Scan the screen and you'll see the option to pay in the seller's currency.

And, if you're (physically) buying a watch in a foreign country, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS, pay in the local currency. It is quite common now to get offered, "Pay in your currency? No fee conversion." Yes, they won't charge you a "fee," but the conversion rate will be between 5-10% Always hit, "No," and then select the local currency.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Woot has some mechanical Ingersoll watches today - just north of $200.

Ingersoll Watches - Accessories & Watches


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> A lot of the uncertainty isn't priced in...and clearly underestimated...when populism and lack of insight / knowledge trumps common-sense...no pun intended...there'll be hell to pay.
> 
> As someone famously stated decades earlier, "Its the economy, stupid"...and when you forget that cardinal rule - the brutal realization of doing something emotionally will hit soon...do feel sad for them, but its something they brought on themselves...so it's what it is.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds political to me and I would be happy to take the other side of the argument but I don't want to insert my politics like was done in the above post. I'm going to set a dual time Montblanc to London time today and would love to buy some Brits a pint or two today.

Thanks to whomever posted the Victorinox white dial automatic for $249 from Amazon. I got mine today and it's a nice watch.

Still available for $249

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008K5R1D6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

coopc said:


> Another day, another lightning deal. Although this one technically starts tomorrow at 3:25 am CST for Prime early access.
> 
> View attachment 8545234
> 
> ...


If you actually drill into it on Amazon...they state "Only 1 left".


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

nuff said...


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> nuff said...


nuff said


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain Black Dial Rubber Strap Men's Watch - $139.99

https://www.shnoop.com/bulova/5310-...r-strap-men-s-watch-98b142.html?sdtid=8868707


[*=left]








[*=left]








[*=left]












[*=left]Previous
[*=left]Next




[*=left]








[*=left]








[*=left]








[*=left]












[*=left]Previous
[*=left]Next



YOU PAY
$139.99​DISCOUNT
71.95%​MSRP
$499.00​​


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

Ticonderoga said:


> nuff said


Wise choice I would say.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> If you actually drill into it on Amazon...they state "Only 1 left".


My understanding of the lightning deals is that they are being sold from a different stock of inventory than what is currently listed on Amazon. We won't know how many are available and at what price until the lightning deal goes live.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00GN1IRJQ/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new

The 'Only 1 Left' is displayed for the third party seller at the current $320.90 price point. There other third party sellers will have varying levels of stock available at different price points.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Not sure if someone else has posted this but I've had this 18-piece Diplomat Watch Box on my Amazon Wish List for some time. Over the last month or two, I've seen it slowly...slowly...slowly go down until $42.54 which is pretty damn low given that I added it when it was $99 and sold by Amazon.com.
> 
> Anyways, checked Camelx3 and sure enough this is an all-time low. I'm still kind of on the fence about the design but I felt it was a deal worth sharing...
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A Chris Ward C60 Trident Pro in blue on the way via the UK site for about $417 U.S. delivered. Paid for on my credit card with no foreign currency transaction fee. 

W00t!

(Holy crap; I'm on another watch-buying spree. The purge of existing watches must continue this weekend.)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A Chris Ward C60 Trident Pro in blue on the way via the UK site for about $417 U.S. delivered. Paid for on my credit card with no foreign currency transaction fee.
> 
> W00t!
> 
> (Holy crap; I'm on another watch-buying spree. The purge of existing watches must continue this weekend.)


How do i access the sale?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Yeah I bought two watches from the cw sale, but it looks like my bank is still using a higher exchange rate so didn't save much with the pound dropping but still a great deal. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> How do i access the sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview
https://www.christopherward.eu/events/preview


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Check with your credit card and/or bank that you can make international transactions without a fee. If you get a "good" credit card, your conversion rate will be about 1%, some as good as 1/2%.
> 
> Once you have said "good credit card," NEVER, NEVER, NEVER pay in your own currency. Always pay in the seller's currency to get your 0.5-1% conversion rate. If you let PayPal do the conversion for you, you can get fleeced for as much as 4%
> 
> ...


Very good advice.
Same goes for buying on Amazon's international sites. Your card's fee is often lower than Amazon's exchange rate, so pay in local currency when possible.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

This watch, the Hamilton Valiant (Arabic numerals, silver dial with bracelet) is one that I had, then traded, then regretted trading. I had been trying to buy one back for a while and was willing to pay around $450. It is on sale this week from Ashford for $361. The prior week the black dial version was $361. They seem to be alternating.

Hamilton Timeless Classic H39515153 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> How do i access the sale?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Never mind, had to type in directly

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ordered a 22mm orange cw strap to change up my trident occasionally.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) Chris Wards Summer Sale is on. I recommend changing the .com to .eu for a price decrease.

https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview​
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What price decrease? They are giving the same numerical price in dollars and Euros, so they cost more in Euros. Am I missing something? (Not to mention my reluctance to buy an English watch after they voted to leave the EU, but politics has no place here).


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

digivandig said:


> This watch, the Hamilton Valiant (Arabic numerals, silver dial with bracelet) is one that I had, then traded, then regretted trading. I had been trying to buy one back for a while and was willing to pay around $450. It is on sale this week from Ashford for $361. The prior week the black dial version was $361. They seem to be alternating.
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H39515153 Men's Watch , watches


Your link is not working for me. Ashford seems to have issues with direct linking. Search for H39515153 and it should come up.

And a photo:


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> I am confused. I placed an order on the UK web site which came out to 304 eruo's . I checked an on line currency converter and it showed that is $336.00 US
> 
> I checked my charge card shortly there after and it shows I was charged $455.00.
> 
> This is my first international order so maybe my calculations are off. I send an e-mail asking to cancel if it is indeed $455.00


Paypal or a credit card company will not give you the official exchange rate (as calculated by Google, for example). They ALWAYS get you on currency exchanges.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

coopc said:


> Your link is not working for me. Ashford seems to have issues with direct linking. Search for H39515153 and it should come up.
> 
> And a photo:
> View attachment 8546874


you can copy and paste this (ignore the link):

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/timeless-classic/
timeless-classic-valiant-auto/H39515153.pid?nid=sct_Hamilton+Timeless+Classic+H39515153&so=1


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> A lot of the uncertainty isn't priced in...and clearly underestimated...when populism and lack of insight / knowledge trumps common-sense...no pun intended...there'll be hell to pay.
> 
> As someone famously stated decades earlier, "Its the economy, stupid"...and when you forget that cardinal rule - the brutal realization of doing something emotionally will hit soon...do feel sad for them, but its something they brought on themselves...so it's what it is.
> 
> ...


For someone who didn't want to get political, you sure did a good job! At the risk of being banned as political - I agree wholeheartedly (with my brain, that is!).


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

so , for US buyers, C ward UK site is where we should access the sale for better pricing?


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> Paypal or a credit card company will not give you the official exchange rate (as calculated by Google, for example). They ALWAYS get you on currency exchanges.


I guess I don't quite get where the foreign exchange savings are coming from. I just checked Oanda (foreign exchange conversion website) and the conversion rate from USD to GBP is actually up from yesterday. Meaning it actually will cost you more to buy a CW today (at least from their website) than it did yesterday, assuming you're in the US.

As of today, you need $1.48 to buy 1 GBP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

MEzz said:


> so , for US buyers, C ward UK site is where we should access the sale for better pricing?


Yes this is the best pricing compared to euro or usd.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

My contribution to the currency issue -it may work different in other countries- the banks in Germany and in turkey got better exchange rates when you purchase within the opening hours of your bank. I had a bitter experience with an amazon purchase which shocked me as I got my credit card bill 2 weeks later, it costed me about %5 more which was about 120$


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> I guess I don't quite get where the foreign exchange savings are coming from. I just checked Oanda (foreign exchange conversion website) and the conversion rate from USD to GBP is actually up from yesterday. Meaning it actually will cost you more to buy a CW today (at least from their website) than it did yesterday, assuming you're in the US.
> 
> As of today, you need $1.48 to buy 1 GBP
> 
> ...


Oanda is a day late and a dollar short - a lot of these "ameteur" sites are. Even the "professional" sites can't keep up with the volitility today. I tried to wire dollars to Euros today and the agent I normally use was limiting transactions to $2k because they're swamped.

And/or this is a good chance for them to fleece customers - I"m sure that's what the credit card companies are doing, showing yesterday's pound/dollar rate, buying with one hand and selling with the other at a 10% margin.

Don't be surprised if the new rate shows on Oanda on Monday.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

tonypisa said:


> Paypal or a credit card company will not give you the official exchange rate (as calculated by Google, for example). They ALWAYS get you on currency exchanges.


Yeah, but my card has no foreign transaction fees, and the price I paid was basically what the GBP was yesterday than what it is today. I asked a customer service rep and he said that the exchange rate won't be calculated until the transaction has posted from the seller's bank. So I'm crossing my fingers that the number will actually be quite a bit lower.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I feel like this isn't the best sale I've seen by Chris Ward. The tridents are more expensive. And only the blue available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm considering a glycine combat on bracelet for $585US from klepsoo. Any thoughts on that price?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I'm considering a glycine combat on bracelet for $585US from klepsoo. Any thoughts on that price?
> View attachment 8547930
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Best price I have seen on the Combat Sub since Klepsoo had that sale a year or two ago. And that is probably my favorite version of the watch. I've been mulling it over as well.

On another note,loaded up on a few straps on the CW sale. Can't really go wrong at 10 bucks apiece for the regular clasp versions and I also bought a couple with the bader deployment as I really like them. Nothing really interested me that much in the watches.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Floydboy said:


> Best price I have seen on the Combat Sub since Klepsoo had that sale a year or two ago. And that is probably my favorite version of the watch. I've been mulling it over as well.
> 
> On another note,loaded up on a few straps on the CW sale. Can't really go wrong at 10 bucks apiece for the regular clasp versions and I also bought a couple with the bader deployment as I really like them. Nothing really interested me that much in the watches.


Yeah I had to email them to ask for the price. I know another member snagged one and used a coupon I think to bring it even lower. I have asked if that includes shipping to Canada 
Nice prices on the CW straps. Well done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Yeah I had to email them to ask for the price. I know another member snagged one and used a coupon I think to bring it even lower. I have asked if that includes shipping to Canada
> Nice prices on the CW straps. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Someone reported getting the combat sub from klepsoo yesterday for $506. I have a nato strap version on order for $468. Not sure the bracelet would command extra $117. Also, it will take some time to get the non-stock model. My order is over a month old and they've sent me two delay notices already.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> I'm considering a glycine combat on bracelet for $585US from klepsoo. Any thoughts on that price?
> View attachment 8547930
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been watching these looking for the best deal and this sounds good. (The best I have found here in Italy is 505 Euro for a strapped version). I would go for it (in fact I am going right now to check it out). 
Just checked, and they give me much higher prices in euros (they check my IP to see where I am). Will try and access from a us ip.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I'm considering a glycine combat on bracelet for $585US from klepsoo. Any thoughts on that price?
> View attachment 8547930
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Jason,

It is an excellent price. Last time they sold them for such a low price, it was in november 2014. I got a 2-tone blue/gold Combat Sub on rubber for 531$ USD. The bracelet version was about 60$ extra, so your price is good.

Only thing is that I check the site myself and I see 826$ USD..

Anyways, be sure to "ask for the special price". They will likely slash a few extra bucks from this price.

EDIT: I checked around and found a code "EXTRASALE5" that removed 5%. I tried myself "EXTRASALE10" and it removed 10% off (code was not listed anywhere!!) 15% did not work though!!

Cheers!

S.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Regarding exchange rates, Visa and Mastercard hand down the exchange rates to their member banks a day in advance, and the rates are fixed for the day for transparency. There are calculators on the official websites to which you add the transaction fees as charged by your bank. It also depends on what date the merchant's credit card processor posts the transaction. Basically, there's no way to capture the benefit of an instantaneous drop.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

taike said:


> Regarding exchange rates, Visa and Mastercard hand down the exchange rates to their member banks a day in advance, and the rates are fixed for the day for transparency. There are calculators on the official websites to which you add the transaction fees as charged by your bank. It also depends on what date the merchant's credit card processor posts the transaction. Basically, there's no way to capture the benefit of an instantaneous drop.


 !

I bet that when the rate changes in their favor, the new rate is applied immediately (if not retroactively). Gotta love the banks


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tonypisa said:


> !
> 
> I bet that when the rate changes in their favor, the new rate is applied immediately (if not retroactively). Gotta love the banks


Sorry, but you would lose that bet. Rates are fixed for the day to prevent such controversy.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

taike said:


> Sorry, but you would lose that bet. Rates are fixed for the day to prevent such controversy.


Oh well, glad I'm not the betting kind. Learned my lesson though, years ago, when Italy devalued the lira. I put some significant charges on my Italian credit card in the states (got married, in fact), and because back then they charged the exchange rate at the end of the month, I wound up paying a thousand dollars or so more (that was MILLIONS of Liras)! Maybe with the EU falling apart, Italy will go back to the lira and I can be a millionaire again!
Thanks for the info though - glad to see there has been some progress in consumer protection.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> It is an excellent price. Last time they sold them for such a low price, it was in november 2014. I got a 2-tone blue/gold Combat Sub on rubber for 531$ USD. The bracelet version was about 60$ extra, so your price is good.
> 
> ...


I have found the same 836 dollar price. But more importantly, I found that Klepsoo seems to be Italian (given the address at the bottom). Why are they more expensive in their own country??!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tonypisa said:


> I have found the same 836 dollar price. But more importantly, I found that Klepsoo seems to be Italian (given the address at the bottom). Why are they more expensive in their own country??!


That is their price for "suckers." You have to click the link to request the real price by email, which it sounds like quicksilver already did.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

What happened with Lex Tempus? The only new watches left are the Seiko Astrons, did I miss an increase in the discounts offered?


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Quicksilver said:


> I'm considering a glycine combat on bracelet for $585US from klepsoo. Any thoughts on that price?
> View attachment 8547930
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I came across that price yesterday and asked them via chat for their best price, and they gave me a 15% off code, so it came to $505 and change:










Like the other gent said, though, they may delay fulfilling the order a bit, but I couldn't pass it up for that price.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

horonewbie said:


> A lot of the uncertainty isn't priced in...and clearly underestimated...when populism and lack of insight / knowledge trumps common-sense...no pun intended...there'll be hell to pay.
> 
> As someone famously stated decades earlier, "Its the economy, stupid"...and when you forget that cardinal rule - the brutal realization of doing something emotionally will hit soon...do feel sad for them, but its something they brought on themselves...so it's what it is.
> 
> ...


I think this was a very well thought out response. It is based in fact and speculation.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A Chris Ward C60 Trident Pro in blue on the way via the UK site for about $417 U.S. delivered. Paid for on my credit card with no foreign currency transaction fee.
> 
> W00t!
> 
> (Holy crap; I'm on another watch-buying spree. The purge of existing watches must continue this weekend.)


How do you get that price? Is there a special discount code? It showing up for me at 488$ without shipping charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> What happened with Lex Tempus? The only new watches left are the Seiko Astrons, did I miss an increase in the discounts offered?


Nope. They still have everything except the Montblancs. Maybe a dealer bought them all?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

bk_market said:


> How do you get that price? Is there a special discount code? It showing up for me at 488$ without shipping charge.


Change the ".com" in the address to ".co.uk" You may find it changes back to ".com" one time. Do it again.

Then order, when you move to shipping to the U.S., the VAT tax comes off. Then check the British pound conversion rate with the U.S. dollar. (Your payment system rate may vary.)


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Change the ".com" in the address to ".co.uk" You may find it changes back to ".com" one time. Do it again.
> 
> Then order, when you move to shipping to the U.S., the VAT tax comes off. Then check the British pound conversion rate with the U.S. dollar. (Your payment system rate may vary.)


Lol I will try that. Can't believe by buying this in pound will save me that much. uK must be in serious troubles lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Yeah, but my card has no foreign transaction fees, and the price I paid was basically what the GBP was yesterday than what it is today. I asked a customer service rep and he said that the exchange rate won't be calculated until the transaction has posted from the seller's bank. So I'm crossing my fingers that the number will actually be quite a bit lower.


This EXACT scenario played out for me today, too.

When our watches finally post we may not catch the pound at very rock-bottom, but we'll be close enough for it to have been beneficial.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This EXACT scenario played out for me today, too.
> 
> When our watches finally post we may not catch the pound at very rock-bottom, but we'll be close enough for it to have been beneficial.


This would be a pleasant surprise but we'll see. Ordered from cw today, prob won't post until Monday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Does anyone have a working discount code for Christopher Ward? I thought the MHD15 was valid for 15%, but it's not working. I am about to pull the trigger on a Trident if I can get it to work. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Does anyone have a working discount code for Christopher Ward? I thought the MHD15 was valid for 15%, but it's not working. I am about to pull the trigger on a Trident if I can get it to work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That code was good through Father's Day. It's expired now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone get here get a trident on bracelet today? if so how much was it?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Prices don't really seem any better on the CW EU site. after VAT deduction you save a few bucks. Am I missing something? 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Just a locals heads up: If you live in the Boston area, the Tj Maxx in Brookline has this watch for 199,- I think. Most other watches were rather uninteresting...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to digress, but I've been noodling around the CW website to look for deals, and the new website is just positively horrendous. Hard to navigate, difficult to find specific info. I though the Omega website was the worst yet, but CW takes the cake for complete pile of hot garbage. Maybe the guys who came up with the new logo also designed the new website. Their slogan: "We can turn anything into dogs**t."


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Prices don't really seem any better on the CW EU site. after VAT deduction you save a few bucks. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to change shipping to USA and that will drop off the vat. UK site is showing better pricing than EU site.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Prices don't really seem any better on the CW EU site. after VAT deduction you save a few bucks. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VAT is 106.17 EUR. 
More than a few bucks no?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> I would. You can always get a KonTiki Date or Four Hands to go with the chronograph.
> View attachment 8544818


Sometimes I'll see a new car design and think it's ugly, then after a while, start to actually like it more and more. The KonTiki here is just like that. Even if I hadn't read up on Eterna and gained respect for the brand, the watch just visually appeals to me more each time I see it. Darn it!


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I just ordered this watch for my girlfriend. Really cute watch and the price drop today is pretty big (currently sells for only $50, used to be much higher than that)
*Invicta Women's 18487 Pro Diver Analog Display Swiss Quartz Blue Watch (B00X0GDUHQ) *


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I also noticed a big price drop on this Freestyle Men's FS84939 The hammerhead XL Classic Round Analog Diver XL Watch (B004JHDTSK). Currently sells for around $66, used to be around $100.


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> Sorry to digress, but I've been noodling around the CW website to look for deals, and the new website is just positively horrendous. Hard to navigate, difficult to find specific info. I though the Omega website was the worst yet, but CW takes the cake for complete pile of hot garbage. Maybe the guys who came up with the new logo also designed the new website. Their slogan: "We can turn anything into dogs**t."


It truly is a steaming pile of garbage. The main page gives no indication that they have any kind of sale on, and I keep on having to go back to this thread to click through the link posted to get to it. It reeks of having done no user testing on.


----------



## shrayv (Oct 25, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A Chris Ward C60 Trident Pro in blue on the way via the UK site for about $417 U.S. delivered. Paid for on my credit card with no foreign currency transaction fee.
> 
> W00t!
> 
> (Holy crap; I'm on another watch-buying spree. The purge of existing watches must continue this weekend.)


Is that the 43mm or the 38mm. The website mentioned that the 43mm is available as well. Guess its not on sale.

Cheers,


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> Prices don't really seem any better on the CW EU site. after VAT deduction you save a few bucks. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You save $60. That's almost 10%.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I have had a revelation. I almost bought a Christopher Ward titanium C11, a watch and brand that I don't really love, and generally find uninteresting. Right before I committed, I asked myself "Am I buying this because I like it, or because it is a deal?"

I think I sometimes buy watches just because of the deal. I have a problem. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

simonf7 said:


> It truly is a steaming pile of garbage. The main page gives no indication that they have any kind of sale on, and I keep on having to go back to this thread to click through the link posted to get to it. It reeks of having done no user testing on.


Actually it's a presale, that's why there is no link from main page - if you're Chris Wards customer you got the link in e-mail :

Good news! The Christopher Ward Summer Sale Preview is now on, with exclusive access strictly limited to a select group of loyal customers (that's you)

There are some incredible bargains to be found, but you've got to be quick - the sale will be open to the public on our website from June 28.

Sent from


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Sure enough, Oanda is updated this morning:

USD to Euro was 1.13 & change yesterday, today 1.113

Same for the pound.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Just a locals heads up: If you live in the Boston area, the Tj Maxx in Brookline has this watch for 199,- I think. Most other watches were rather uninteresting...
> 
> View attachment 8551578


I picked this up at our local TJ Maxx, in the Detroit area last week-- it looks great in person


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Sure enough, Oanda is updated this morning:
> 
> USD to Euro was 1.13 & change yesterday, today 1.113
> 
> ...


I've been paid on the dollar and living overseas most of my career. I use XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority for exchange rates, as do most of my coworkers. They show live market rates 24/7, and you can easily pull up historical rates. They are hands down the best exchange rate site out there.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

very nice deal on this Tissot V8 Black Dial Stainless Steel Chrono Quartz Men's Watch. Currently sells for $270 instead of usual $300 and up

*






*


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> Sure sounds political to me and I would be happy to take the other side of the argument but I don't want to insert my politics like was done in the above post. I'm going to set a dual time Montblanc to London time today and would love to buy some Brits a pint or two today.
> 
> Thanks to whomever posted the Victorinox white dial automatic for $249 from Amazon. I got mine today and it's a nice watch.
> 
> ...


WOW! This watch is a steal at this price. I picked it up because I've had my eye on this style of the automatic Victorinox Officer's watch for a while! I'm glad I decided to keep looking back through the pages of this thread, haha.


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Watches503 said:


>


I don't see any special pricing on the site. Anyone else seeing it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

wittyphrase said:


> I don't see any special pricing on the site. Anyone else seeing it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In stock items are reduced and show regular price and new reduced prices. Then use code JUNECLEARANCE at checkout for an additional 22% off reduced prices

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Bill Clinton was rocking a Lum Tec at a wedding that we were both at last month. Kinda want one now...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

beefyt said:


> Bill Clinton was rocking a Lum Tec at a wedding that we were both at last month. Kinda want one now...


Dressed in blue I take it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Dressed in blue I take it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


blue suit and tie. Is that a thing, or have you been stalking my instagram account?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

beefyt said:


> blue suit and tie. Is that a thing, or have you been stalking my instagram account?


Actually I was referring to the watch itself "Dressed in blue" like Monica...never mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

"On sale". Hopefully this means more stock is coming for a much lower price than that.


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Buy one, get one 50% off at Target.com:
http://www.target.com/c/watches-men-s-accessories/-/N-5xu2g


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

ScootingCat said:


> Buy one, get one 50% off at Target.com:
> http://www.target.com/c/watches-men-s-accessories/-/N-5xu2g


http://www.target.com/p/men-s-territory-interchangeable-10-strap-watch-set-multicolor/-/A-50303571

A watch and ten straps for $30 seems like a pretty decent deal. It is reported to be a 40mm case, so they are likely 20mm NATOs?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Received my Certina moon phase watch from Jomashop on Monday. Finally got around checking it out last night. Very nice looking watch however the chrono hand is not centered at 12. It's slightly off to the left. Sent them an email last night.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Received my Certina moon phase watch from Jomashop ... the chrono hand is not centered at 12. It's slightly off to the left...


Have you looked at the instructions? Quartz chronographs usually have a procedure for calibrating hand position.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

My Eterna collection 
Great watches and they are super accurate. They are in rival with my chronometer. The finish on both of them are incredible. Very pleased with the purchase.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Received my Certina moon phase watch from Jomashop on Monday. Finally got around checking it out last night. Very nice looking watch however the chrono hand is not centered at 12. It's slightly off to the left. Sent them an email last night.
> View attachment 8554906


Pretty sure you can calibrate that! i can with my quartz chronos..


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

taike said:


> Have you looked at the instructions? Quartz chronographs usually have a procedure for calibrating hand position.


Yessir. Instructions and YouTube vids. Unless I'm missing something the calibration only adjusts from one second to the next which doesn't fix the in between marks issue I'm facing. Also the chrono hand does not hit the second marks properly when making a cycle.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Yessir. Instructions and YouTube vids. Unless I'm missing something the calibration only adjusts from one second to the next which doesn't fix the in between marks issue I'm facing. Also the chrono hand does not hit the second marks properly when making a cycle.


Welcome to the OCD club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Did u guys see any other diver other than the blue one from CW? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Haven't seen it posted because of all the C. Ward talk, but AZ Finetime is having a sale on Hammies and other brands. Looking at that pilot auto.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

P415B said:


> Haven't seen it posted because of all the C. Ward talk, but AZ Finetime is having a sale on Hammies and other brands. Looking at that pilot auto.


There are some beautiful watches in this sale. This Mido is only $855.

ON SALE


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow ! This is cheaper than preowned pricing










http://www.azfinetime.com/hamilton-timeless-classic-pan-europ-auto-h35415781/


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

That's an excellent deal! If only it were in blue I would've jumped right on it.



Watches503 said:


> Wow ! This is cheaper than preowned pricing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

papa_E said:


> That's an excellent deal! If only it were in blue I would've jumped right on it.


I like the grey better but it's gone now, very good price indeed.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

P415B said:


> Haven't seen it posted because of all the C. Ward talk, but AZ Finetime is having a sale on Hammies and other brands. Looking at that pilot auto.


I bought the last Mido Multifort diver chrono. Killer deal, and from an AD.

They still have the dual crown for $5xx for some lucky b******.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

P415B said:


> Haven't seen it posted because of all the C. Ward talk, but AZ Finetime is having a sale on Hammies and other brands. Looking at that pilot auto.


Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer automatic, H76455133, $469. It's $160 better than the next-best price, and is exactly the kind of watch for which I have a weakness.

HAMILTON KHAKI AVIATION PILOT PIONEER AUTO H76455133


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

ended up picking up a few recent deals. The AVI-8 sea fire and those lovely bands. The quick release pins on the leather is awesome.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer automatic, H76455133, $469. It's $160 better than the next-best price, and is exactly the kind of watch for which I have a weakness.
> 
> HAMILTON KHAKI AVIATION PILOT PIONEER AUTO H76455133


Awesome sale. Not often you see gray market pricing from an AD. The aluminum case ones look interesting as well, but not sure they're worth the extra money.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The AZFINETIME sale has some real lookers and some great prices from an AD for sure. Hamilton Seiview in blue for $315 and Mido Multifort chrono for $260.....WOW!!!!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

taike said:


> Awesome sale. Not often you see gray market pricing from an AD. The aluminum case ones look interesting as well, but not sure they're worth the extra money.


I'm thinking if you prefer something a little lighter on your wrist the difference in price is probably worth it. I think the blue looks very appealing.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought the CW C11 Titanium Extreme because it looked like a fun watch that offered a lot for the money but according to people on the CW forum the watch strap doesn't fit a 6.5" wrist...so my 6.25" wrist would be a no go. ....now I am regretting canceling it...damn.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Actually I was referring to the watch itself "Dressed in blue" like Monica...never mind.


Eventually, every woman hanging out with Willie will be dressed in white.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Welcome to the OCD club.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. The hand not hitting everything just right is not too big to me since I will likely rarely use it. However every time I look at the watch i will see the chrono hand not lined up straight at 12. That will actually drive me nuts . lol. If I shake the watch a little the hand will line up however it doesn't take much for it to unaline again.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer automatic, H76455133, $469. It's $160 better than the next-best price, and is exactly the kind of watch for which I have a weakness.
> 
> HAMILTON KHAKI AVIATION PILOT PIONEER AUTO H76455133
> 
> View attachment 8556258


This one is long gone......wish it was me

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you for posting the AZ Fine Time sale P415B. Great deal. Looks like I ordered the last one of each of these Hamilton models as they updated to unavailable directly after my order. Excited to see these on my wrist:


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you for posting the AZ Fine Time sale P415B. Great deal. Looks like I ordered the last one of each of these Hamilton models as they updated to unavailable directly after my order. Excited to see these on my wrist:
> 
> View attachment 8557850
> 
> ...


I would've been all over the Navy Pioneer if they'd have the small seconds version.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I took a quick shot of a couple of straps I picked up from the Clockwork Synergy sale. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Completely broke down and picked up a Spirit of Liberty at AZ Fine Time! I was on a self imposed hiatus and now it's out the window!

How can you resist something so beautiful!










$90 less than anything I could find elsewhere.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

An update on an old deal. A while back, there was a deal posted for "free" straps from radhem.sg, just pay shipping. Unfortunately, the shipping cost killed the deal for most. The shipping cost in Singapore, where they're based, is 13.80SGD making these a deal if you can get them shipped locally. I'm in Singapore for a few days and got two of them shipped to my hotel.

They look like they're nicely packaged and seem good value for the price. I haven't been able to try them out yet as I didn't bring a watch that will fit. In fact, I've only got one watch that takes 22mm straps, an SKX007, which doesn't really suit the straps I just bought. Is it wrong to be thinking about buying watches to fit straps?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer automatic, H76455133, $469. It's $160 better than the next-best price, and is exactly the kind of watch for which I have a weakness.
> 
> HAMILTON KHAKI AVIATION PILOT PIONEER AUTO H76455133
> 
> View attachment 8556258


This is a fantastic deal. I have this watch and it is so worth it.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

gregington said:


> ... I've only got one watch that takes 22mm straps, an SKX007, which doesn't really suit the straps I just bought....
> View attachment 8558066


You should give the brown one a try. I have something similar on my SKX009 and it's one of my favorites.

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you for posting the AZ Fine Time sale P415B. Great deal. Looks like I ordered the last one of each of these Hamilton models as they updated to unavailable directly after my order. Excited to see these on my wrist:


No problem. That's what we're here for.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Starbuy in Australia has the Q&Q SmileSolar Watches by Citizen. 16 Mens and 5 Ladies Styles for AUD$29.00 plus delivery for Australia only.
You will need to apply the code - QQSBSD
There is a post on Ozbargain about the deal.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Nobody is grabbing the Mido Multifort dual crown at AZFT?


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one is long gone......wish it was me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The strap version is still there.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Nobody is grabbing the Mido Multifort dual crown at AZFT?


Which one is that? Or is it gone now? I kinda like the M016.430.16.031.12


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has the Raymond Weil Don Giovanni Cosi Grande automatic chronograph for $847.45 with coupon code 'JULY4'

It is NOT listed as a display model, which they are typically good about pointing out, as well as pointing out any scratches or blemishes. So I presume that makes this simply an overstock item in pristine condition. That beats the competition on the bracelet model by at least $150.

Raymond Weil Don Giovanni Cosi Grande Mens Swiss Auto Chrono Watch 4878-ST-00268 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of good prices from Ashford -- especially when you incorporate in that doubled, 9.6% rebate from iConsumer.com

Edox Chronorally automatic chronograph, PVD case, $858 with coupon code 'AFFCHRONO858' and iConsumer rebate takes it to $775. It looks like it typically sells on eBay new in the $1,000+ range.

Edox Chronorally 01116-37NPN-GIN Men's Watch , watches









Ashford also has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro small second automatic, model H42515735, for $499 with coupon code 'AFFJMASTER499'

The iConsumer rebate takes that to $451.10. The next-best price I see, from a seller on eBay, is $708. ETA 2895-2 movement.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H42515735 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> Which one is that? Or is it gone now? I kinda like the M016.430.16.031.12


This one is nice looking:










But I like the Kontiki chrono better and it was over $200 less expensive.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

P415B said:


> The strap version is still there.


$30 less than the bracelet version makes it feel like less of a bargain....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

@valuewatchguy True.  But these go for over $680 new on the bay. So even if one were to buy it and for some reason not bond with it, the resale value is there. My 2¢.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm drooling over here. Another one at less than preowned price.


















https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-seastrong-diver-300-automatic-al-525lbo4v26b

I couldn't say no if it had a ceramic bezel but it's PVD.


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone know if it's possible to trim (or take to a leatherworker/ tailor) the XL straps which are on sale for $10 at Christopher Ward? I'd love to pick some up, but my wrist is 6".


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Anybody seen this babe at a good discount lately? Alpiner GMT 4....I forgot what WtW paid for his last year and I _probably _don't want to know! This watch is probably as likely to go 'out of style' as a 1963 Jaguar XK-E Roadster would.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Anybody seen this babe at a good discount lately? Alpiner GMT 4....I forgot what WtW paid for his last year and I _probably _don't want to know! This watch is probably as likely to go 'out of style' as a 1963 Jaguar XK-E Roadster would.


I don't know what s good price is but this is on ToM now without bracelet. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...48/alpina-alpiner-gmt-4-automatic-al-550s5aq6


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I'm drooling over here. Another one at less than preowned price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the wrong picture. That's an AL725. The AL525 that the sale is for is the 3 hands automatic.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> It's the wrong picture. That's an AL725. The AL525 that the sale is for is the 3 hands automatic.
> 
> View attachment 8560674


Oh wow thank you. I was wondering why the other one looked identical for a lot more. Thank you.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Seastrong 300 is not the model in your pic, either.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> It's the wrong picture. That's an AL725. The AL525 that the sale is for is the 3 hands automatic.
> 
> View attachment 8560674


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Black monsters are popping up everywhere...

189$ on dutyfreeislandshop and 185$ passthewatch. Cheapest I've seen lately for this great watch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Overstock.com says they have 1 left on alligator strap. $859.99, but 10% new customer discount and 9.6% iConsumer rebate brings it down to a pretty tasty $700. Alpina Men's AL-550S5AQ6 'Alpiner' Silver Dial Black Leather Strap GMT Swiss Automatic Watch - 17944273 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Alpina More Brands Men's Watches



Robangel said:


> Anybody seen this babe at a good discount lately? Alpiner GMT 4....I forgot what WtW paid for his last year and I _probably _don't want to know! This watch is probably as likely to go 'out of style' as a 1963 Jaguar XK-E Roadster would.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> I don't know what s good price is but this is on ToM now without bracelet. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...48/alpina-alpiner-gmt-4-automatic-al-550s5aq6


Thanks, however I think I'll hold out for the metal bracelet. I'm sure it'd be pretty dear to replace later--not as much as an Omega Aqua Terra---they want $795 for just the bracelet there, but I imagine the Alpina would also be expensive as an afterthought.

Wonder if now that since Citizen bought out Fredrique Constant, which had bought out Alpina, if prices might change, if stock reductions or increases might occur? Such global synergy in so many businesses these days. The Koreans are making nice watches largely using Chinese sourced parts and USA based companies are in some cases (not all for sure) getting good quality watches made in China.

Heck, who'd have thought ten years ago that China would own 100% of Volvo, that India would own Jaguar and Land Rover or that Italy's Fiat would own Chrysler?


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Seastrong 300 is not the model in your pic, either.


According to Alpina's own website, the AL-525LBO4V26B is:


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

MercifulFate said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to trim (or take to a leatherworker/ tailor) the XL straps which are on sale at Christopher Ward? I'd love to pick some up, but my wrist is 6".


They had lots of XS straps last night.

Edit: Yep, XS straps in every color on the UK site. Also note that the Bader deployment keeps the excess inside, not outside. So even a regular size might not be an issue for you.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Searching for a good mesh strap at an reasonable price. 22mm band width for my watch.

Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I logged on tonight to check a few forums, and ended up buying a watch. I never buy watches so quickly, but this one had to be grabbed

A brand new (incl box and papers) Mido with full grade 5 titanium case and bracelet, ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal front and 2 year warranty, for $425?

Credit card got pulled out so quickly I think I saw sparks.

I'm gonna be a teeny bit selfish here and hold off posting a link until I'm at least sure mine gets shipped - there was only 5 left.... Pics not mine, I found them on the web 

EDIT: Here's the link - https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...304405200-men-s-watch-automatic-movement.html


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I logged on tonight to check a few forums, and ended up buying a watch. I never buy watches so quickly, but this one had to be grabbed
> 
> A brand new (incl box and papers) Mido with full grade 5 titanium case and bracelet, ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal front and 2 year warranty, for $425?
> 
> ...


Is it this one?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Seiko Astron dual time SSE053 for $955 which I think is an excellent price for this piece.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...e=5&fep=3531&gclid=CIXD76HVxc0CFZCIaQodBWoKLg










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I logged on tonight to check a few forums, and ended up buying a watch. I never buy watches so quickly, but this one had to be grabbed
> 
> A brand new (incl box and papers) Mido with full grade 5 titanium case and bracelet, ETA 2836-2 movement, sapphire crystal front and 2 year warranty, for $425?
> 
> ...


That's a great looking watch at a fantastic price. I didn't notice the MIDO on the bezel til I looked at the pic for the 3rd time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> Overstock.com says they have 1 left on alligator strap. $859.99, but 10% new customer discount and 9.6% iConsumer rebate brings it down to a pretty tasty $700. Alpina Men's AL-550S5AQ6 'Alpiner' Silver Dial Black Leather Strap GMT Swiss Automatic Watch - 17944273 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Alpina More Brands Men's Watches


Thanks for the tip, been looking for one at the right price on leather, pulled the trigger.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

gregington said:


> ...Is it wrong to be thinking about buying watches to fit straps?...


Been buying watches to fill the remaining slots of a $20 watch box. So, to answer your question: It's definitely not wrong.... But then again it's the expected response when you ask an affiliated group ;-)


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

zenmsic said:


> Searching for a good mesh strap at an reasonable price. 22mm band width for my watch.
> 
> Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


Check post number #9953 .. Or click *HERE* to navigate to it.... Original deal was posted by *bboybatac*. It's exactly what you're looking for, for literally half the price! I'm waiting on mine to be delivered... I got the brushed finish cuz all my 22mm watches have enough bling already.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

gregington said:


> Is it wrong to be thinking about buying watches to fit straps?
> 
> View attachment 8558058
> 
> ...


I've done this and it never ends well! Stop while you're ahead! Lol


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Longines DolceVita for *$580 *from JomaShop, after applying the generic coupon *GOOGLE20*.
Price online starts at $718,, Mostly north of $900.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Check post number #9953 .. Or click *HERE* to navigate to it.... Original deal was posted by *bboybatac*. It's exactly what you're looking for, for literally half the price! I'm waiting on mine to be delivered... I got the brushed finish cuz all my 22mm watches have enough bling already.


June15 takes off %15


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Attempting to order the Smiths Everest at Timefactors right now brings this message:









A. Looks like I'm not the only one thinking this would be a swell time to pick up an Everest.

B. I'm guessing this is an attempt to ride out the British pound drop.

C. What an odd way to do business. The watches are in stock. They're being ordered via the Internet. But you're "closed" until Tuesday -- and maybe until the following Tuesday if you have a lot of orders stacked up?


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Attempting to order the Smiths Everest at Timefactors right now brings this message:
> 
> A. Looks like I'm not the only one thinking this would be a swell time to pick up an Everest.
> 
> ...


This is not a recent development. Timefactors has been doing this for a long time to keep orders under control.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Nobody is grabbing the Mido Multifort dual crown at AZFT?


so close but wanting the Longines Legend Diver with same feature so holding fast.


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> This one is nice looking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bought this from my Local AD 3 years ago for $1700. Its even better on the wrist (but heavy!) still love it and for ~$1,000 is tough to beat


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MaDTempo said:


> so close but wanting the Longines Legend Diver with same feature so holding fast.


That one has shown sold out since yesterday

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Local TJ Maxx on 57th street Manhattan/NYC just found a Citizen BL5259-08e marked down to $119. I couldn't discern if it was the JDM with sapphire or the regular non-sapphire model. 
Tempted but the accountant didn't like it and told me to save the $ and instead put it towards another Omega. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Longines DolceVita for *$580 *from JomaShop, after applying the generic coupon *GOOGLE20*.
> Price online starts at $718,, Mostly north of $900.
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> ...


That's nice. I've been looking for a nice, sort of old fashioned rectangular watch. So many available now are of dubious quality and most have cases that are quite wide. I had an ancient but in great shape tank type watch, with a curved crystal and case. Foolishly, I let my teen age son borrow it and sure enough, the crystal got broken and I couldn't get a replacement.

Looking at the storied French Lip T18, Churchill watch that all the leaders of the Allied nations were given by France after WWII, but this is a step up from the modern Lip repros and unlike so many today, the case isn't too wide on this Longines.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MaDTempo said:


> i bought this from my Local AD 3 years ago for $1700. Its even better on the wrist (but heavy!) still love it and for ~$1,000 is tough to beat


Agree, beaten only by the $600 Kontiki chrono, now being flipped for more:


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Agree, beaten only by the $600 Kontiki chrono, now being flipped for more:


Will ya stop taunting us with pictures of this watch? The bible says: "Thall shall not covet", and this watch is sending me to hell!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robangel said:


> That's nice. I've been looking for a nice, sort of old fashioned rectangular watch. So many available now are of dubious quality and most have cases that are quite wide. I had an ancient but in great shape tank type watch, with a curved crystal and case. Foolishly, I let my teen age son borrow it and sure enough, the crystal got broken and I couldn't get a replacement.
> 
> Looking at the storied French Lip T18, Churchill watch that all the leaders of the Allied nations were given by France after WWII, but this is a step up from the modern Lip repros and unlike so many today, the case isn't too wide on this Longines.


Jomadeals today has a Baume and Mercier that is nice and traditionally sized (but quartz) for $499, about half of what it's selling for in other places.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> They had lots of XS straps last night.
> 
> Edit: Yep, XS straps in every color on the UK site. Also note that the Bader deployment keeps the excess inside, not outside. So even a regular size might not be an issue for you.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


These are showing up as regular price for me, do they have any on sale?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

skriefal said:


> This is not a recent development. Timefactors has been doing this for a long time to keep orders under control.


+1

They probably lost a quite a few bucks over the years because of this. I was interested in a few of their watches but finally always ended up getting something else because of this message.

They should hire some staff.

S

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## stefancole (Jun 26, 2016)

Just picked up the new Orient Mako USA II, you can only get it from the Orient Watch USA site. Its 375 but used code 30OFF to get it for 262 with free shipping and no tax.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

MercifulFate said:


> These are showing up as regular price for me, do they have any on sale?


Follow the preview link. There are two sections of straps on sale. One section of nothing but XL, and another with everything but XL.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I really gotta stay off the AZFINETIME website....I'm this --><-- close to buying that Hamilton Pilot


----------



## stefancole (Jun 26, 2016)

Question concerning these befrugal rebates y'all mention? How does all that work, do I just sign up and they give you codes to save money or do they track your purchase habits?


----------



## B4rtek (Feb 3, 2016)

dsbe90 said:


> I've done this and it never ends well! Stop while you're ahead! Lol


Where did u bought those?

Serdeczności


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

stefancole said:


> Question concerning these befrugal rebates y'all mention? How does all that work, do I just sign up and they give you codes to save money or do they track your purchase habits?


1. Register at the rebate site (Be Frugal, iConsumer, Ebates, GivingAssistant.org, whichever), super-simple.

2. Log in at the rebate site and go to the online watch store at which you want to buy the watch through the rebate site. Search for Ashford or World of Watches or whatever, up they will pop and then click through to their store via the rebate site.

3. Shop as you normally would, use coupon codes as you normally would. But to be 100% sure the rebate goes through, it's a good idea to only use coupon codes that the rebate site lists for that store. But for the most part, we've found they honor the rebates regardless.

4. Your rebate should show up as pending on the rebate site in a matter of a day or two. How quickly you get it, and how you get it, then depends on the site. Some direct-deposit into your Paypal; some make you go on their site and request the money. Some say you need to have at least $25 in rebates accumulated before they'll pay out; others do not. Some will cut you a check and mail it to you, old-school. You may have to wait up to 3 months to get the rebate, as stores want to make sure you don't pull a scam of getting it and then returning the watch. But some sites pay out in a matter of a week or two.

EDIT: If you go to Cashbackholic.com and search watch stores, you'll get a list of rebate sites and who is offering the most as a rebate. Some of them are obscure and we generally don't use those. The ones I know for sure are legit: Ebates, BeFrugal, GivingAssistant, iConsumer.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

stefancole said:


> Just picked up the new Orient Mako USA II, you can only get it from the Orient Watch USA site. Its 375 but used code 30OFF to get it for 262 with free shipping and no tax.


Thanks for the "heads up"! Been waiting for this.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Bluefly currently offers 10-25% (if you are lucky with their stupid "wheel of fortune"?). Anyway, use this code for 25% off: 593S5SVXD5EEC

Most watches sold on Bluefly are from the SWI group and are usually more expensive than on TW or WOW making most discount codes useless. However, this Oris for example is $900 on Bluefly: (TW 999)







900-25%= $675, iConsumer has a cb of 9.6% right now for bluefly (befrugal 8.3%)= $610 - Probably the best price by far for this model. Bluefly charges Tax for some states unfortunately.
Or this beautiful Ltd Ed Corum:

Corum Men's Ltd Ed Admiral's Cup Legend Auto Two-Tone Ss Black Dial (378702401) | Bluefly








2399-25% = 1799,- - cb= $1626 (plus Tax for some states)


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

smille76 said:


> +1
> 
> They probably lost a quite a few bucks over the years because of this. I was interested in a few of their watches but finally always ended up getting something else because of this message.
> 
> ...


It's pretty much a one man band and from my interactions with the owner what I think his response would be to your suggestion would get me banned here. He's never made any secret that you take it or leave it with how he wants to do business.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Check post number #9953 .. Or click *HERE* to navigate to it.... Original deal was posted by *bboybatac*. It's exactly what you're looking for, for literally half the price! I'm waiting on mine to be delivered... I got the brushed finish cuz all my 22mm watches have enough bling already.


Thank you. Price in PayPal showed free shipping, but added afterwards. Still a great deal. $25 shipped


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> It's pretty much a one man band and from my interactions with the owner what I think his response would be to your suggestion would get me banned here. He's never made any secret that you take it or leave it with how he wants to do business.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Robangel said:


> That's nice. I've been looking for a nice, sort of old fashioned rectangular watch. So many available now are of dubious quality and most have cases that are quite wide. I had an ancient but in great shape tank type watch, with a curved crystal and case. Foolishly, I let my teen age son borrow it and sure enough, the crystal got broken and I couldn't get a replacement.
> 
> Looking at the storied French Lip T18, Churchill watch that all the leaders of the Allied nations were given by France after WWII, but this is a step up from the modern Lip repros and unlike so many today, the case isn't too wide on this Longines.


Check out the Eterna 1935, at one point on Gemnation they were going for $399 after all the discounts were applied (mine was even less with rebates), I loved the deal but it didn't get much traction here.....in house movement I believe.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> Bluefly currently offers 10-25% (if you are lucky with their stupid "wheel of fortune"?). Anyway, use this code for 25% off: 593S5SVXD5EEC


How many tries did it take you to get a 25% code? I tried a few dozen times and could only get 20% off or less. Then I realized that there wasn't anything I was going to buy at 25% off and gave up. That Oris is a nice deal though,


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Follow the preview link. There are two sections of straps on sale. One section of nothing but XL, and another with everything but XL.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Ah yes those are the alligators for quite a bit more than the $10 leather ones, that's the reason I want to try to trim them is because they're so cheap.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Alansmithee said:


> It's pretty much a one man band and from my interactions with the owner what I think his response would be to your suggestion would get me banned here. He's never made any secret that you take it or leave it with how he wants to do business.


Would still like to add some TF watches in my collection; however, I'd get it used because they only use UPS for shipping instead of Royal mail.

S.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

velvet396 said:


> Thank you. Price in PayPal showed free shipping, but added afterwards. Still a great deal. $25 shipped


Same thing happened to me, but to be fair it showed the shipping cost in the receipt before going to Paypal...Maybe they're too lazy to add specified shipping options for each country in their Paypal transaction process... Or maybe can't update it on a continual manner.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

B4rtek said:


> Where did u bought those?


The straps are from radhem.sg. They have a number of colours, but all in 22mm. They are "free" with the buyer paying a shipping cost, which depending on where in the world you live, may make it a deal or not. Radhem are based in Singapore, and as I am visiting for a few days, got them for 13.80SGD each. From memory shipping to other parts of the world was 30+SGD.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> Check out the Eterna 1935, at one point on Gemnation they were going for $399 after all the discounts were applied (mine was even less with rebates), I loved the deal but it didn't get much traction here.....in house movement I believe.
> 
> View attachment 8566810


It was not in-house. It was a smaller version of the 2824. I think 2832, something like that.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a steal, not sure if it was posted before.

Alpina Racing 12 Hours of Serbing Black Dial Leather Men&apos;s Watch | eBay

You get a great design, finish and extras for $566


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> +1
> 
> They probably lost a quite a few bucks over the years because of this. I was interested in a few of their watches but finally always ended up getting something else because of this message.
> 
> ...


Some people have other things on top of their priorities in life than business., which is odd for some but I honestly respect that.... Reminds me of a small burger joint we have where I live that opens 5 days a week. Best lamb burger in the area hands down... Closes early in the day too.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone been to ToM to check out the Carl F Bucherer deals going on as doorbusters? There is some seriously nice gear there...
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...291&utm_content=6&open=1&utm_term=doorbusters


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cryptguard said:


> Has anyone been to ToM to check out the Carl F Bucherer deals going on as doorbusters? There is some seriously nice gear there...
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...291&utm_content=6&open=1&utm_term=doorbusters


COSC automatic flyback chronograph with power reserve, grand date, and annual calendar. Wow!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Agree, beaten only by the $600 Kontiki chrono, now being flipped for more:


Yep...this model is already showing up on the sale forums for $900+.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 1. Register at the rebate site (Be Frugal, iConsumer, Ebates, GivingAssistant.org, whichever), super-simple.
> 
> 2. Log in at the rebate site and go to the online watch store at which you want to buy the watch through the rebate site. Search for Ashford or World of Watches or whatever, up they will pop and then click through to their store via the rebate site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time and thought to make this understandable. Like a lot of folks (I think) I was clueless and even skeptical of these rebates. I bought watches without trying to use them. Now I'll try.

But the idea of secondary companies, not a part of the company I'm buying something from, sending me money for buying goods from the first, sounded to me like the literary episode in Mark Twain's classic "Tom Sawyer", where Tom is made to paint (white wash) a fence as punishment and convinces his friends to pay for the 'privilige' of painting it for him. Far fetched.

But it's easy to assume people know enough and use these consumer rebates, as well as a lot of other tips, tricks and techniques, when they might not be doing so, losing potential $$$. I salute you for bringing the rest of us along, with not only deals, but good tips on finessing the deal---thanks.

It's a classy, selfless and nice gesture, helping others in a realm where people are too often inclined to focus more on taking care of their own best interests and just 'getting theirs'.

OK, enough of that, what's a 'sticky' on a thread, or a sticky thread? I keep looking for those silly yellow emoticon stickers and don't find any!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

These two Ashford deals expire tomorrow. Both qualify for 6% Befrugal rebate.

http://www.ashford.com/us/60500-11-...hard+60500-11-201-11A+for+$799&PubCID=2393550








$799

http://www.ashford.com/us/H42515735...+-+Hamilton+H42515735+for+$499&PubCID=2393550








$499


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 1. Register at the rebate site (Be Frugal, iConsumer, Ebates, GivingAssistant.org, whichever), super-simple.
> 
> 2. Log in at the rebate site and go to the online watch store at which you want to buy the watch through the rebate site. Search for Ashford or World of Watches or whatever, up they will pop and then click through to their store via the rebate site.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this. 
I copied it and pasted it on my email drafts for future reference.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 1. Register at the rebate site (Be Frugal, iConsumer, Ebates, GivingAssistant.org, whichever), super-simple.
> 
> 2. Log in at the rebate site and go to the online watch store at which you want to buy the watch through the rebate site. Search for Ashford or World of Watches or whatever, up they will pop and then click through to their store via the rebate site.
> 
> ...


Stupid question......how do these rebates sites make money, purely on click advertising?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Stupid question......how do these rebates sites make money, purely on click advertising?


For each purchase resulting from a referral from their site they are paid a commission by the vendor, a portion of which they pass on to the consumer.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> For each purchase resulting from a referral from their site they are paid a commission by the vendor, a portion of which they pass on to the consumer.


Technology and the opportunities to make money online are amazing, but can come at a price to personal privacy. I get advertisements from watch dealers I don't even know. I don't like facebook, how it takes countless hours of 'together time' from many families, how to get a break at restuarants and other businesses, they want you to 'like them' on facebook first, etc. It fits in with the selfie taking obsessed people who often seem inclined to post pictures of any fancy meal or their 'lifestyles of the 'rich and famous' moments. It covers the globe, but is a quarter inch deep. I think it's OK for some folks, but that it brings out some bad elements in others. If the TV remote control made us weigh 5-10 pounds more, fb has probably caused our mental IQ's to decline.

So I don't 'do' facebook' --I have no fb account. But my wife does and thankfully, she handles it with modesty. But as we use the same internet provider, if I am looking at a number of watches of a certain brand, with pictures advertising those watches, prices and all, they show up on her fb!!!! Sooooo.....thank God my wife's cool with my watch hunts, with my 'window shopping.' I could use browsers like Ghostery, especially for things like shopping airfares to stop them from tracking me and limiting price offers, but I don't want to feel like I have to hide.

Still, sometimes it feels like the internet knows more about me than me. I could be shopping for dogfood online and pop ups showing the watches I'd like to buy pop up left and right sometimes!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Technology and the opportunities to make money online are amazing, but can come at a price to personal privacy. I get advertisements from watch dealers I don't even know. I don't like facebook, how it takes countless hours of 'together time' from many families, how to get a break at restuarants and other businesses, they want you to 'like them' on facebook first, etc. It fits in with the selfie taking obsessed people who often seem inclined to post pictures of any fancy meal or their 'lifestyles of the 'rich and famous' moments. It covers the globe, but is a quarter inch deep. I think it's OK for some folks, but that it brings out some bad elements in others. If the TV remote control made us weigh 5-10 pounds more, fb has probably caused our mental IQ's to decline.
> 
> So I don't 'do' facebook' --I have no fb account. But my wife does and thankfully, she handles it with modesty. But as we use the same internet provider, if I am looking at a number of watches of a certain brand, with pictures advertising those watches, prices and all, they show up on her fb!!!! Sooooo.....thank God my wife's cool with my watch hunts, with my 'window shopping.' I could use browsers like Ghostery, especially for things like shopping airfares to stop them from tracking me and limiting price offers, but I don't want to feel like I have to hide.
> 
> Still, sometimes it feels like the internet knows more about me than me. I could be shopping for dogfood online and pop ups showing the watches I'd like to buy pop up left and right sometimes!


I have never been on fb, wife too, but kids are on it due to school requirements and social with friends.

I do run Ghostery, Adblockers, popup blockers, browse via VPN, and delete google, MS, and media cookies, and use Apple products as I got tired of dealing with anti-virus updates and windows malware and timed obsolescence wintel computers. The online experience is So much smoother now.

Just curious how these rebate outfits make a living.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> , and use Apple products as I got tired of dealing with anti-virus updates and windows malware...


Biggest myth in the industry. Show me an Apple user, and I'll show you the most vulnerable computer in the room. Don't be complacent about security because you own an Apple. It will end poorly, eventually.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Biggest myth in the industry. Show me an Apple user, and I'll show you the most vulnerable computer in the room. Don't be complacent about security because you own an Apple. It will end poorly, eventually.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


People are too comfortable with banking on line. We have Apple, Android and Windows based tech in our home and out, and I don't even check my balance online. The banks would love us to, and to go paperless as well, but it's better for them than us.

I have a love--hate relationship with Paypal. They've helped me with a few disputes qnd I don'r hesitate to use them for watch purchases, but if a company like them or Amazon gets severely breached, a lot of us will get burned.

The security breach here is but one of many, many examples of how unsecured --how vunerable things are. I hope the govt. isn't just blowing smoke about 'hardening' the internet. The bad guys shut down the internet and transportation will be a disaster, foodstuffs won't get delivered and distance communication will be difficult at best.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> COSC automatic flyback chronograph with power reserve, grand date, and annual calendar. Wow!


That is a whole lot of watch for the money.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robangel said:


> People are too comfortable with banking on line. We have Apple, Android and Windows based tech in our home and out, and I don't even check my balance online. The banks would love us to, and to go paperless as well, but it's better for them than us.
> 
> I have a love--hate relationship with Paypal. They've helped me with a few disputes qnd I don'r hesitate to use them for watch purchases, but if a company like them or Amazon gets severely breached, a lot of us will get burned.
> 
> The security breach here is but one of many, many examples of how unsecured --how vunerable things are. I hope the govt. isn't just blowing smoke about 'hardening' the internet. The bad guys shut down the internet and transportation will be a disaster, foodstuffs won't get delivered and distance communication will be difficult at best.


this is why we keep buying watches.:-x


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Not 100% sure, but I don't think the grand date changes correctly on these. By that I mean that it will keep going past 31, and you'll have to fix it at the beginning of each month.











Here is my new Sea-gull Triple calendar and changing the grand date is so easy. You just need to push the bottom on the side and it goes from 31 to 01. Piece of cake.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

I've been looking at the Citizen Attesa CB1070-56L for a while, but can't quite bring myself to spend almost $400 on it. Titanium, sapphire, radio controlled world time, eco-drive, etc. The best price I've found by about $30 is at watch-japan.ocnk.net . Are they legit? I haven't seen much mention of them here.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks to Slickdeals for this one:

Tissot PR 516 Heritage in gold with a black leather rally strap or silver on old school metal bracelet. $299 for a good looking Swiss made watch!



















http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=Pr 516


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> Thanks to Slickdeals for this one:
> 
> Tissot PR 516 Heritage in gold with a black leather rally strap or silver on old school metal bracelet. $299 for a good looking Swiss made watch!
> 
> ...


The Stainless steel one is gorgeous. OMG.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> I've been looking at the Citizen Attesa CB1070-56L for a while, but can't quite bring myself to spend almost $400 on it. Titanium, sapphire, radio controlled world time, eco-drive, etc. The best price I've found by about $30 is at watch-japan.ocnk.net . Are they legit? I haven't seen much mention of them here.


Take a look as well at the Casio Oceanus s100 - same feature set, very similar looks - great watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Here is my new Sea-gull Triple calendar and changing the grand date is so easy. You just need to push the bottom on the side and it goes from 31 to 01. Piece of cake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


That works ok for months with 30 days. The date changes to 31, and you change the 3 to 0. For months with 31 days, I think you'll be off by a day.

Since the Carl Bucherer posted above is an annual calendar, it will automatically change from 30 to 1 or from 31 to 1 depending on the month. That would be neat to see.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone is still considering any items in the Christopher Ward sale, the pound is down to $1.32. I ordered 3 straps for about $50 shipped. Surely one of them will fit my Zenith.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> Thanks to Slickdeals for this one:
> 
> Tissot PR 516 Heritage in gold with a black leather rally strap or silver on old school metal bracelet. $299 for a good looking Swiss made watch!
> 
> ...


I grabbed the silver. I've had my eye on the blue face for a while, but the silver is nice too. AD10 takes $10 off at Joma. Amazon also has this (prime) for $298.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Rado D-Star 200 R15959103 Men's Watch , watches

Very nice price on a nice diver watch with a different style $849. Very close to blackfriday pricing.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

The Watchery has a daily deal on the Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS for - $899.99

Sorry , had no idea how to get the picture here.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> The Watchery has a daily deal on the Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS for - $899.99
> 
> Sorry , had no idea how to get the picture here.


they were for sale 699 on wow


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> The Watchery has a daily deal on the Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS for - $899.99
> 
> Sorry , had no idea how to get the picture here.


I see $699 ??

Eterna 1241-43-41-1306 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> I see $699 ??
> 
> Eterna 1241-43-41-1306 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 8571794


haha nice  
i saw this link Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Bluefly currently offers 10-25% (if you are lucky with their stupid "wheel of fortune"?). Anyway, use this code for 25% off: 593S5SVXD5EEC


That code doesn't work unfortunately. What's this "wheel of fortune"?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Junghans max bill chronoscope on massdrop. $1550. 3 needed to commit at $1450.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If anyone is still considering any items in the Christopher Ward sale, the pound is down to $1.32. I ordered 3 straps for about $50 shipped. Surely one of them will fit my Zenith.


Same. Picked up 3 mainly for the bader deployment for about 25bucks a piece shipped. Hope the XL strap is not gorilla sized.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Same. Picked up 3 mainly for the bader deployment for about 25bucks a piece shipped. Hope the XL strap is not gorilla sized.


The XL straps are for wrist sizes 8" and up. Not very common so that's probably why they are clearing them out.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

RyanD said:


> That works ok for months with 30 days. The date changes to 31, and you change the 3 to 0. For months with 31 days, I think you'll be off by a day.
> 
> Since the Carl Bucherer posted above is an annual calendar, it will automatically change from 30 to 1 or from 31 to 1 depending on the month. That would be neat to see.


RyanD, I am really confused. This watch is on my wrist and I am testing it again and again. It comes with a simple date adjustment function and all you need to do is pressing the small button on the side of the case by using a small pin. In this case I am using my stylus on my Samsung Note 5. For the month with 30 days, all I need to do is pushing the button once or twice and then advance the date to 01. For the month with 31 days, it goes to 01 at the end of the day automatically and no adjustment is required. I hope I had answered your concern and please pm me if you need to have a further discussion. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

The TJ Maxx hunt finally paid off:
*Seiko SNKN02* - $80 - so not smoking, but was a deal enough for me. It's definitely the biggest watch my wrist can get away with, the short lugs help. Note that the camera phone shot distorts a bit and makes it look a bit bigger on wrist than it appears from a normal distance. That said, it is big.

Also picked up a *Skagen SKW6185* on mesh for $70 that is ultimately going back.
There was also a *Skagen SKW6100 *on clearance for $56, but the inability to change the strap on both kills them.
Couple of Swiss Quartz *Stuhrlings *for $40 that I just couldn't justify. So light they felt like plastic.
*AVI-8 Hawker Harrier II AV-4037-02 *for $130 that looked nice and fun, but was a monster on my wrist.
Two, *Citizen *radio controlled options, one gold posted here before, one *by0100-51h* for about $300. Nice specs but I really don't like the design and size.

Actual store pics of some, SLMV (store lighting may vary):


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> RyanD, I am really confused. This watch is on my wrist and I am testing it again and again. It comes with a simple date adjustment function and all you need to do is pressing the small button on the side of the case by using a small pin. In this case I am using my stylus on my Samsung Note 5. For the month with 30 days, all I need to do is pushing the button once or twice and then advance the date to 01. For the month with 31 days, it goes to 01 at the end of the day automatically and no adjustment is required. I hope I had answered your concern and please pm me if you need to have a further discussion. Thank you.


Ok, looks like I was wrong about your SeaGull. That's impressive that such an inexpensive watch has a grand date that works correctly. A lot of inexpensive grand date watches do this:


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Man, I really wish I hadn't seen this ... Tissot PR516 men's silver automatic Heritage, $289.99 at Jomashop with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'
> 
> Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $275.50....
> 
> ...


Bless you, sir, for mentioning the short hands and saving me $300 on the current sale for any of the 516's.

Although part of me still says - _I don't care, the rest makes up for it. Look at those floating indices!
_


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

I just found this in amazon: Junghans Watch Meister Calendar 027/4200.01

https://www.amazon.com/Junghans-Mei...AZYCE3BPV#technicalSpecifications_feature_div

Could anyone find a deal which is better than that in amazon?


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

double post


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The Watchery

$149.99
- $20 off $150 [PROMOTW20]
=

$130

Then if you use Be Frugal they are offering 15% bringing the total to

$110.50

Not bad for a quality quartz watch. I'm thinking of getting it for my wife as a casual watch. 40mm is a little large but not too bad.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Happy Monday!

Currently on Ebay: two versions of the Bulova Accutron Calibrator. Both selling for $329, listed as New with Tags.















Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B161 Stainless Steel Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay
Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 65B148 Calibrator Swiss Rose Gold Case Watch 042429496347 | eBay


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> Take a look as well at the Casio Oceanus s100 - same feature set, very similar looks - great watch.


Thanks! I've seen that around as well, and looks like a fantastic watch, but always more expensive than the Citizen. I'm also a fan of the Citizen's blue face, so that's my favorite at the moment.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> I see $699 ??
> 
> Eterna 1241-43-41-1306 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches
> 
> View attachment 8571794


- $50 with coupon code 'SUMMERLUXURY50'

- 12.8% iConsumer rebate

= $566 and change.

= Sickness (in a good way).

EDIT: Nevermind; they just jacked the price up $200. Wait for it to come down again, I guess.


----------



## JLesinski (Jul 28, 2014)

SIAP, but Chris Ward is having their 24 hour summer sale beginning tomorrow


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JLesinski said:


> SIAP, but Chris Ward is having their 24 hour summer sale beginning tomorrow


Did anybody order from the C. Ward "Insider's Sale" last week? If so, have you heard anything from them?

I have a pending debit on my credit card, but they haven't even sent me any sort of confirmation email, and it's been a few days now.

Cool by me, as until that payment posts to my credit card, the still-dropping British pound is making it a better deal.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

First order with Klepsoo. First Glycine, for that matter.

They offerred a 25% discount via e-mail. Same discount for the combat sub.

Since I can't seem to find these pre-owned, I had to jump on their offer of $831.75 shipped.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Did anybody order from the C. Ward "Insider's Sale" last week? If so, have you heard anything from them?
> 
> I have a pending debit on my credit card, but they haven't even sent me any sort of confirmation email, and it's been a few days now.
> 
> Cool by me, as until that payment posts to my credit card, the still-dropping British pound is making it a better deal.


I ordered Friday, got order confirmation a few mins later and shipping notification today. Pending charge still on cc.

You should have received an order confirmation at the very least.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

velvet396 said:


> The TJ Maxx hunt finally paid off:
> *Seiko SNKN02* - $80 - so not smoking, but was a deal enough for me. It's definitely the biggest watch my wrist can get away with, the short lugs help. Note that the camera phone shot distorts a bit and makes it look a bit bigger on wrist than it appears from a normal distance. That said, it is big.
> 
> Also picked up a *Skagen SKW6185* on mesh for $70 that is ultimately going back.
> ...


Thanks ! buy could you give the Link ?


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

lechat said:


> Thanks ! buy could you give the Link ?


This was in store - but you can go to Watches | T.J.Maxx and they may have a couple listed there. no clearance deals online though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ridiculous sale on some Alpina models at Gemnation now; rivaling, if not beating last year's deals! I just scored an Extreme Diver 300 automatic on a bracelet for $535! 11.2% iConsumer cash back nets out at $475.08 (and no shipping or tax for me)! Watches at Gemnation.com 
Now I'll need to decide between this and the Alpina Yacht Timer I've already got inbound.....


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ridiculous sale on some Alpina models at Gemnation now; rivaling, if not beating last year's deals! I just scored an Extreme Diver 300 automatic on a bracelet for $535! 11.2% iConsumer cash back nets out at $475.08 (and no shipping or tax for me)! Watches at Gemnation.com
> Now I'll need to decide between this and the Alpina Yacht Timer I've already got inbound.....


thank you! grabbed this awesome manufacture!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation's deal of the day is also tasty ... Revue-Thommen automatic chronograph dive watch.

$739 combined with 11.2% rebate from iConsumer = $656.23.

Valjoux 7750 and 200m water resistance.

Revue Thommen Diver Chronograph Automatic Mens Watch Model: 17030.6534


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ridiculous sale on some Alpina models at Gemnation now; rivaling, if not beating last year's deals! I just scored an Extreme Diver 300 automatic on a bracelet for $535! 11.2% iConsumer cash back nets out at $475.08 (and no shipping or tax for me)! Watches at Gemnation.com
> Now I'll need to decide between this and the Alpina Yacht Timer I've already got inbound.....


Does anyone know if the Alpina models (such as the one linked below) are truly a 44mm case size or are they including the (fairly large) crown in that measurement?

Alpina Aviation Automatic Mens Watch Model: AL-525B4S6


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So Klepsoo or at least someone named Anna emailed back and forth with me over the past few days. I asked a few questions and in my last email I refereed to seeing that people were getting this for $506 shipped (combat sub). She told me that was a limited time deal and the best they could do is $555. I usually don't quibble over $49 but in this case I felt they were toying with me. Hard to explain but I turned down their offer of $555....politely


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

techchallenger said:


> Does anyone know if the Alpina models (such as the one linked below) are truly a 44mm case size or are they including the (fairly large) crown in that measurement?
> 
> Alpina Aviation Automatic Mens Watch Model: AL-525B4S6


Definitely 44mm. Their watches are on the larger side.

I've been wanting a silver with black dial Heritage 130 for a while now. Luckily for my bank account, they only have the white dial and gold cased black dial available. I am a little tempted by the white dial with blue hands but I think I can resist. For now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> So Klepsoo or at least someone named Anna emailed back and forth with me over the past few days. I asked a few questions and in my last email I refereed to seeing that people were getting this for $506 shipped (combat sub). She told me that was a limited time deal and the best they could do is $555. I usually don't quibble over $49 but in this case I felt they were toying with me. Hard to explain but I turned down their offer of $555....politely
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Anna offered it to me a few weeks ago for $535, but I didn't pull the trigger. Seems they take the used car salesman approach.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

How 'bout a beautiful watch with a manufacture movement for $794.26 after iConsumer rebate?

Alpina Manufacture Tribute To Alpina Kim Mens Watch Model: AL-710KM4E6

More on the movement here:

Alpina 1883 Genève, Alpina Watches, The new Alpiner Manufacture Encasing the Alpina AL-710 in-house automatic caliber


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

taike said:


> Anna offered it to me a few weeks ago for $535, but I didn't pull the trigger. Seems they take the used car salesman approach.


I figured as much. Seems silly but I guess they are fishing for those who don't know the price was lower to bite.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> Is it this one?


Correct, and mine just got shipped, so get in there gents


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't understand iconsumer. Tells me to download iconsumer app but what downloads is iGive app ? 

And it's saying it donates 2.8% but I don't see anything about saving me money.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Been looking for this one for a while. (Both of these pics belong to DPFlaumer)

$560 less any Iconsumer Rebate

Hard to decide between the blue or white(silver)



















This is also not my pic but from a German Forum


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

It finally happened! Amazon has the AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane that I've been watching for ~$150 https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-4041-03-Hurricane-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00VBNLSR4. All other colors are still in the $260s+. It's a sign


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Did anybody order from the C. Ward "Insider's Sale" last week? If so, have you heard anything from them?
> 
> I have a pending debit on my credit card, but they haven't even sent me any sort of confirmation email, and it's been a few days now.
> 
> Cool by me, as until that payment posts to my credit card, the still-dropping British pound is making it a better deal.


Nothing on my end either. I ordered the morning of the first day of the insider sale. They are probably just swamped, plus the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Quicksilver said:


> So Klepsoo or at least someone named Anna emailed back and forth with me over the past few days. I asked a few questions and in my last email I refereed to seeing that people were getting this for $506 shipped (combat sub). She told me that was a limited time deal and the best they could do is $555. I usually don't quibble over $49 but in this case I felt they were toying with me. Hard to explain but I turned down their offer of $555....politely
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I sent them a similar email and they came back with an offer of $525 - not sure if I am going to go for it or insist on 505. Where are we, in a flea market?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Well, this Alpina sale is torture, there are at least 3 models there I would love to own but I was holding on to my wallet for the CW sale tomorrow , what is an watch addict to do ? :-(


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thechin said:


> Well this is Alpina sale is torture, there are at least 3 models there I would love to own but I was holding on to my wallet for the CW sale tomorrow , what is an watch addict to do ? :-(


Buy all ......

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## xipander (May 10, 2016)

Thanks! I was looking at the Startimer Pilot Manufacture Worldtimer. It would be ~$1172 after iConsumer cash back, but then looking around I found it for $1045 on amazon.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful movement!



WorthTheWrist said:


> How 'bout a beautiful watch with a manufacture movement for $794.26 after iConsumer rebate?
> 
> Alpina Manufacture Tribute To Alpina Kim Mens Watch Model: AL-710KM4E6
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Amazon.ca has Deep Blue Sun Divers on for 269$ CDN, and quartz Sea Rams for 129$. Tempting, though I already bought a Sun Diver during the Dad40 episode...

The seller of the Sun diver is Amazon, and they have none in stock, but the usual blurb from Amazon is present. "Will email when stock available, prior to charges on credit" yadda yadda yadda.


Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ridiculous sale on some Alpina models at Gemnation now; rivaling, if not beating last year's deals! I just scored an Extreme Diver 300 automatic on a bracelet for $535! 11.2% iConsumer cash back nets out at $475.08 (and no shipping or tax for me)! Watches at Gemnation.com
> Now I'll need to decide between this and the Alpina Yacht Timer I've already got inbound.....


Just as a reference point: this Avalanche extreme is "on sale" for such and such, TOM had mine delivered for $393( took 3 weeks, and admittedly after 20% off coupon), but even prior to all of the discount and cash back; it was going for $479. Am I missing something?https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com

IMHO[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160628/a85b95d47d3ff4d2a507e4ca59f60464.jpg


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> I sent them a similar email and they came back with an offer of $525 - not sure if I am going to go for it or insist on 505. Where are we, in a flea market?


I bought a combat sub at $535 a few weeks ago. I saw on here someone post about $506 price about a week ago. Being that my watch still hasn't shipped I asked them to honor the $506 price and they did. However, they did mention something about it not being their standard practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Note that I said "some" (including the model I scored), not "all".



Sabadabadoo said:


> Just as a reference point: this Avalanche extreme is "on sale" for such and such, TOM had mine delivered for $393( took 3 weeks, and admittedly after 20% off coupon), but even prior to all of the discount and cash back; it was going for $479. Am I missing something?https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com
> 
> IMHO[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160628/a85b95d47d3ff4d2a507e4ca59f60464.jpg


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> First order with Klepsoo. First Glycine, for that matter.
> 
> They offerred a 25% discount via e-mail. Same discount for the combat sub.
> 
> Since I can't seem to find these pre-owned, I had to jump on their offer of $831.75 shipped.


Got that coupon handy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Got that coupon handy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think you just request the special pricing on the klepsoo site. i was there earlier, before i notices that this is the double twelve, if it were the base 22 purist, i would have been coming up with how to justify the purchase to my wife.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

tylehman said:


> i think you just request the special pricing on the klepsoo site. i was there earlier, before i notices that this is the double twelve, if it were the base 22 purist, i would have been coming up with how to justify the purchase to my wife.


Really like the base 22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Incredible watch for the price! If you should have snagged it, please delight us with some real life pictures.



RyanD said:


> COSC automatic flyback chronograph with power reserve, grand date, and annual calendar. Wow!


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

thechin said:


> Well, this Alpina sale is torture, there are at least 3 models there I would love to own but I was holding on to my wallet for the CW sale tomorrow , what is an watch addict to do ? :-(


Resistance is futile 

Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Just as a reference point: this Avalanche extreme is "on sale" for such and such, TOM had mine delivered for $393( took 3 weeks, and admittedly after 20% off coupon), but even prior to all of the discount and cash back; it was going for $479. Am I missing something?


What you're missing is that this is a very old model, I think they started making those about 10 years ago, so finding some retailer selling it for huge discount is not that unusual .


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Here is my new Sea-gull Triple calendar and changing the grand date is so easy. You just need to push the bottom on the side and it goes from 31 to 01. Piece of cake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Haha,---the Chinese have often been cited at being quite adept at copying other nation's products and designs, but slow to the show in actually inventing 'things' and in being innovative. It's impressive that the above watch handles our calendar changes so well, and at a good price too. I can remember some Invictas that if they sat for a while and stopped, and you had to reset the date from say, October 15th to Nov.1st, you had to wind the crown to cycle the hands on the dial through 16 days. Boring.....

Thankfully, for business and civil affairs, the Chinese (and most Asian nations) use our Western, Gregorian calendar. Imagine if we had to work around THEIR actual, traditional calandar, for which years varies in length, from 353, 354, and 355 days and then their leap years add an entire extra MONTH---383, 384 or 385 days!

Perhaps East and West CAN meet! Well---somewhat anyways-----I've been happily married most of my life to a wristwatch tolerant Asian woman, from an area of Asia where the concept of 'time', especially for social functions, is often viewed differently than it is in western nations!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robangel said:


> I've been happily married most of my life to a wristwatch tolerant Asian woman, from an area of Asia *where the concept of 'time', especially for social functions, is often viewed differently than it is in western nations*!


 Can you elaborate?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I figured as much. Seems silly but I guess they are fishing for those who don't know the price was lower to bite.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Jason,

All this Glycine Combat Sub talking here in the past few days had me wondering how low they can go. I had a Combat Sub bought from them in 2014 and it was flipped last year (bad move...). I have always been on the look to get another one as a replacement.

I asked them for their "special price too" and told them that I bought one from them in november 2014 for exactly 531$ USD (real price I paid). She replied to me by matching the price and gave me a coupon for any Glycine Combat Sub in stock on their website for the price of 531$ USD shipped.

This brings 2 questions. I feel that I badly played my cards and i could have gotten a better deal. 531$ is excellent indeed for this watch, but I wonder if I could have gotten it for even lower.

Also, I am debating between 3 versions, so I'll think about it for a while!

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> All this Glycine Combat Sub talking here in the past few days had me wondering how low they can go. I had a Combat Sub bought from them in 2014 and it was flipped last year (bad move...). I have always been on the look to get another one as a replacement.
> 
> ...


531 on a bracelet? Not bad

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Amazon.ca has Deep Blue Sun Divers on for 269$ CDN, and quartz Sea Rams for 129$. Tempting, though I already bought a Sun Diver during the Dad40 episode...
> 
> The seller of the Sun diver is Amazon, and they have none in stock, but the usual blurb from Amazon is present. "Will email when stock available, prior to charges on credit" yadda yadda yadda.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


Hi,

I have one in my cart for a few days now with their now classic "Temporarily out of stock. Will ship when available" text next to it.

I wonder if they can actually get more stock or it is a computer generated thing.

The watch is a Sea Ram quartz with a black dial and white bezel.

It costs nothing to leave it there for a while since they only charge when shipped.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> 531 on a bracelet? Not bad
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes. I tried my code on all their in-stock watches and it automatically lowers the price to 522$ + 9$ shipping.

Tempted to pull the trigger but not sure on what version to get. The blue bezel/white dial on bracelet or orange bezel/blue dial on bracelet. Or a GoldenEye on rubber.....

Decisions...

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Yes. I tried my code on all their in-stock watches and it automatically lowers the price to 522$ + 9$ shipping.
> 
> Tempted to pull the trigger but not sure on what version to get. The blue bezel/white dial on bracelet or orange bezel/blue dial on bracelet. Or a GoldenEye on rubber.....
> 
> ...


I had the blue and gold. Didnt like the gold PVD so i sold it. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Got that coupon handy?


*GLYPROMO25*


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I got my Alpina Startimer on bracelet. I wanted it for a long time but it was too expensive before. Officially this is my first pilot watch. I got a Revue Thommen last time but I returned it because of the decoration issue.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> *GLYPROMO25*


Tried this one. They can do better, this lowers the Combat sub to 619$ "only"

S.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have one in my cart for a few days now with their now classic "Temporarily out of stock. Will ship when available" text next to it.
> 
> ...


I tossed one in the cart too, just for the hell of it. One of us should experiment with the time it takes to get shipped!

I've got Seiko incoming, so it won't be me. 

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> Can you elaborate?


As to time, it's sort of hard to explain and even varies from area to area, in the provinces versus cities within her country. I'm not talking about Japan or Korea, where they're largely different. As this isn't about a 'deal' but you asked, If you're really further interested, I'll send you a PM or you can write me, but for starters, if invited to dinner or to a not too formal social function, showing up exactly on time is not good form.

Parades, pageants and other events never start on time, nor are they expected to. Time, the quality/quantity most of it embodies, is seen differently. For the most part, although highly educated, successful and employed, her family doesn't think in terms of 9 to 5 being a core concept or as being too important. The term "rat race" isn't really part of their vernacular. Yet here in the USA and back home, my wife has never, ever been late to her job.

Time spent amongst family, eating, conversing and laughing, without cell phones and other distractions, is something that's valued much more heavily. Some European nations are a bit similar. The sky could be falling and I think my wife's family would still gather and eat, dropping everything at the same exact time every day to be together--so to us, or to me anyways, that's paradoxical, as time IS important to them in certain contexts. Watches, if worn at all, are really as much for fashion as function, (they like the way Rado watches look, and they do convey status) but yet they're the most practical people on earth. Timex watches are seen as good quality and very practical. Seiko's a bit upscale and also nice if someone's into that mindset. For that matter, weather is viewed differently too. While they're tuned into the possibility of typhoons and such, they often are very matter of fact, basically commenting (if at all), that it's either hot or cold, raining or dry. Just how high or low the 'numbers' are isn't usually important. It is what it is. Very different than in the USA, where amazingly, The Weather Channel is the most watched program of all content on TV.

It's different there and I lIke it a lot. We keep a home there and cultural differences aside, I always have a few watches to rotate!


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

agrberg said:


> It finally happened! Amazon has the AVI-8 Hawker Hurricane that I've been watching for ~$150 https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-4041-03-Hurricane-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00VBNLSR4. All other colors are still in the $260s+. It's a sign


I saw the sign and got one. I hope anyone else did too if you wanted it cause it's $260 again -_-


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Robangel said:


> As to time, it's sort of hard to explain and even varies from area to area, in the provinces versus cities within her country. I'm not talking about Japan or Korea, where they're largely different. As this isn't about a 'deal' but you asked, If you're really further interested, I'll send you a PM or you can write me, but for starters, if invited to dinner or to a not too formal social function, showing up exactly on time is not good form.
> 
> Parades, pageants and other events never start on time, nor are they expected to. Time, the quality/quantity most of it embodies, is seen differently. For the most part, although highly educated, successful and employed, her family doesn't think in terms of 9 to 5 being a core concept or as being too important. The term "rat race" isn't really part of their vernacular. Yet here in the USA and back home, my wife has never, ever been late to her job.
> 
> ...


Without going into the exact place, I would say your wife is from South Asia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I've always respected the quality and design put into Glycine watches. There are a whole lot of watches with automatic movements like the Glycine Combat line, that cost a whole lot more. But for sooo much less, than say a Blancpain Twenty Fathoms, an Omega Seamaster 300, or a Rolex Explorer, you're getting a quite decent watch that's not merely a Chinese micro brand homage to the aforementioned. Instead, you're getting a watch that while it has those iconic styling elements, it contains DNA from a company that's been building quality watches for over a hundred years. Nice addition for most collecters who prize initial value, quality, accuracy and durability, as well as resale appeal. About now, you can get a nice watch from them that fills a pretty broad niche, at a price that won't put most guys in the poorhouse for too long.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

velvet396 said:


> Bless you, sir, for mentioning the short hands and saving me $300 on the current sale for any of the 516's.
> 
> Although part of me still says - _I don't care, the rest makes up for it. Look at those floating indices!
> _


Oh gosh the short hands... ugh. Hmmm. I'll have to look more closely. The floating indices and case shape are beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robangel said:


> As to time, it's sort of hard to explain and even varies from area to area, in the provinces versus cities within her country. I'm not talking about Japan or Korea, where they're largely different. As this isn't about a 'deal' but you asked, If you're really further interested, I'll send you a PM or you can write me, but for starters, if invited to dinner or to a not too formal social function, showing up exactly on time is not good form.
> 
> Parades, pageants and other events never start on time, nor are they expected to. Time, the quality/quantity most of it embodies, is seen differently. For the most part, although highly educated, successful and employed, her family doesn't think in terms of 9 to 5 being a core concept or as being too important. The term "rat race" isn't really part of their vernacular. Yet here in the USA and back home, my wife has never, ever been late to her job.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. Like with Spanish/Mexican comida, time plays second fiddle.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I've always respected the quality and design put into Glycine watches. There are a whole lot of watches with automatic movements like the Glycine Combat line, that cost a whole lot more. But for sooo much less, than say a Blancpain Twenty Fathoms, an Omega Seamaster 300, or a Rolex Explorer, you're getting a quite decent watch that's not merely a Chinese micro brand homage to the aforementioned. Instead, you're getting a watch that while it has those iconic styling elements, it contains DNA from a company that's been building quality watches for over a hundred years. Nice addition for most collecters who prize initial value, quality, accuracy and durability, as well as resale appeal. About now, you can get a nice watch from them that fills a pretty broad niche, at a price that won't put most guys in the poorhouse for too long.


I agree wholeheartedly. I had a combat sub from Klepsoo I bought a few years ago. You're not going to find anything in this price range that comes close. $506, $531, $535, heck $555, it's a lot of good watch for the money especially on bracelet! Those are preowned prices. You're not going to find much better!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Might have to add a glycine combat sub to my collection. Awaiting what they offer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Might have to add a glycine combat sub to my collection. Awaiting what they offer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You will be pleased it's an extremely high-quality watch. The thinness of the piece is astounding. it wears slightly smaller than a typical 42mm. I especially liked the bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I also got the standard offer of glypromo25. Brings it down to around 619. Going to have to talk to Anna!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. I had a combat sub from Klepsoo I bought a few years ago. You're not going to find anything in this price range that comes close. $506, $531, $535, heck $555, it's a lot of good watch for the money especially on bracelet! Those are preowned prices. You're not going to find much better!


That dial, bezel combination is stunning. It's a great looking watch 'as is', but for my quirky taste, if they could use the vintage, tannish lume that they use on the same line's Combat Sub 'Phantom' model on those same dial hands on the above watch, then put the whole shebang on a thickish, soft distressed leather strap, I'd halfway think about selling the dog to get one! Steinhart makes some nice looking timepieces too, but I'd rather go Glycine here.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Combat Sub with the ceramic bezel is the bomb.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> The Sub with the ceramic bezel is the bomb.


Yea--but have you checked the prices of bombs lately?

Sure, I'd love to have a Rolex 'Hulk' Submariner (at about $9000), but for under $200, with a good Miyota 9015 automatic movement, a well done ceramic bezel, AR sapphire crystal and just a decent over all watch that doesn't feel like so many disposable feeling 'lookalike' watches you might get for under $200, the Tisell is impressive and put together well. It wasn't too long ago that ceramic bezels themselves would cost that much.

While there are hundreds of watches that play off the Submariner and the Submariner's become as iconic as the terms Xerox or "Google it", some might say it's pushes the definition of 'homage' too tightly, but Tisell and the Koreans in general may be positioning themselves to be bigger players in the watch industry.Took them a while to get up to speed with automobiles and electronics, but the Koreans seem to be moving along well with watches. In some ways, Korea seems like a 'new Japan'.

This watch, @$190.00, is sold out until January.










I'm 'road testing' their model 157 hand winding dress watch lately and at some of the high end watch stores I've been to, aside from the rather pedestrian band, they've been blow away by it in terms of what you're getting at the price point of $145. It's quite accurate and the movement is lovely through the display case back, embellished quite well. The photo really doesn't do it justice.












Welcome to joyful online shopping!
Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

I think someone was looking for a Wolf Heritage Watch Box - https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-h...otional 2016-06-28&utm_term=Daily Promotional

$40 + $9 shipping to US.

https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/produ...auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=crop&w=500&h=500&dpr=3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

BRM just went to 70% at LexTempus. Not my cup of tea style wise, and I always thought they were overpriced, but the 70% brings them back down to earth I think.
I also just noticed that they also carry some luxury good like pens, wallets, etc. at some pretty good reductions as well. Don't know much about that stuff, but the pricing seems pretty good with the steep discount. Cheaper than I saw on eBay for similar items.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

achernob said:


> BRM just went to 70% at LexTempus. Not my cup of tea style wise, and I always thought they were overpriced, but the 70% brings them back down to earth I think.
> I also just noticed that they also carry some luxury good like pens, wallets, etc. at some pretty good reductions as well. Don't know much about that stuff, but the pricing seems pretty good with the steep discount. Cheaper than I saw on eBay for similar items.


thank you! finally grabbed a beauty https://lextempus.com/collections/b-r-m/products/b-r-m-v11-41-gtb


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Watch if Overstock.com gets more. Mine was cheaper after 10% coupon and iconsumer rebate.

Alpina Men's AL-550S5AQ6 'Alpiner' Silver Dial Black Leather Strap GMT Swiss Automatic Watch - 17944273 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Alpina More Brands Men's Watches



lxnastynotch93 said:


>


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I know some like this style but after handling it's not for me. Located at TJMaxx New Hyde Park Long Island. $79.00. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jskibo said:


> Watch if Overstock.com gets more. Mine was cheaper after 10% coupon and iconsumer rebate.
> 
> Alpina Men's AL-550S5AQ6 'Alpiner' Silver Dial Black Leather Strap GMT Swiss Automatic Watch - 17944273 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Alpina More Brands Men's Watches


Man oh man....I'm trying to gear up and drop some serious coin on a new Omega Aqua Terra on a steel bracelet, but this Alpina Alpiner GMT4 on a steel bracelet, if I could somehow bring it in for around a $1000, could stall things. One watch (this GMT4) is sporty and looks great in almost any setting, the other dresses up so well but also is versatile and has been on my radar a lot longer. Hmmmm. Need to apply some serious logic and discipline, resist impulsively and get my priorities right.

I think the 4th of July sales period will be an interesting time for some of us and for financial sanity, I ought to spend it at the very bottom of Patagonia, 'vacationing' where there's no wifi!

Oh well, guess I should stop complaining. After all, if nothing else, it's a delicious dilemma to be in....


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

One for the kiddos in case anyone might want to get their young watch enthusiast hooked early.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LLG76..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=9XS355ENTMW58ZW04BCC

LEGO Kids' 9003363 Star Wars Boba Fett Watch with Link Bracelet and Figurine

_4.2 out of 5 stars _ _ 67 customer reviews_

_ | 5 answered questions

_

[HR][/HR]
List Price:$24.99With Deal:[COLOR=#B12704 !important]$14.99

 _Free Shipping for Prime Members & Free Returns. Details_ You Save:$10.00 (40%)

[/COLOR]


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

There is an active Amazon Lightning Deal going on for the Alexander Men's A102-04 'Regalia' Black Dial Black Leather Strap Rose Goldtone Swiss Quartz Statesman Watch. The lightning price is $229 which beats most places by nearly $100. It's not the lowest it's ever been on Amazon ($195) but still pretty close.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OU54S3...m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=AH8CNJ962FQ2DKWNDTAE#


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a niche not everybody wants to fill -- a watch providing Fitbit types of walking exercise data combined in a dressier-looking watch. Jomashop has Frederique Constant 'Horological Smartwatches' on sale, with prices ranging from $529 to $796 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'

The watches track your steps and activity, and also your sleep (total sleep time, how long it took you to fall asleep, amount of light sleep, amount of deep sleep). I think it only works through Android, though.

I'm guessing these weren't very popular, as this is a BIG drop in price for a watch that was only introduced relatively late last year. I'll say this for them; they do have FC's typical good looks.

Frederique Constant Horological Smartwatch Silver Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch FC-285V5B4 - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Here's a demonstration of the functionality:


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Has the Christopher Ward sale been mentioned here already? I got this for 450€ (including taxes and shipping):


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

double


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

thanks for finally giving me a reason to jump on this piece I've been coveting for a few months now:









I flipped my SARX, and for only about $100 more, I'll be getting what I wanted in the first place. For $560 (or less if the iConsumer 11% discount knocks another ~$60 off!!), I think I did pretty well b-)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

TexasJocko said:


> One for the kiddos in case anyone might want to get their young watch enthusiast hooked early.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LLG76..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=9XS355ENTMW58ZW04BCC
> 
> ...


Do it!! I was kicking around the local flea market last Sunday and saw a Curious George watch that looked old, but in excellent shape, with a great big half circle domed ball of a crystal with George inside, reaching over for a fish that was loose in the watch. Two bucks for it and I walked away, thinking it'd be too much trouble to put a battery in it. Regrets.

I missed a chance to really make some kid's day...

Besides, I always envied Curious George as a kid. As a child, I got into at least as much trouble/mischief myself, but unlike George's escapades, it never ended with me getting the key to the city, a medal or my leading a parade......


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Robangel said:


> Do it!! I was kicking around the local flea market last Sunday and saw a Curious George watch that looked old, but in excellent shape, with a great big half circle domed ball of a crystal with George inside, reaching over for a fish that was loose in the watch. Two bucks for it and I walked away, thinking it'd be too much trouble to put a battery in it. Regrets.
> 
> I missed a chance to really make some kid's day...


That sounds cool, it was indeed a missed opportunity. It's really quite easy to change a watch battery.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

From the recent ToM sale, this is the sapphire TriArrows for $60 shipped, on the Lakehouse leathers Horsebutt strap for $15. Pretty impressive for $75 total! I highly recommend the strap, easily worth 3x the price.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I emailed Alpina about a possible ceramic or sapphire bezel replacement for the Extreme Diver before I bought it and the email just bounced back.

I went through their website.

Scary thought for those "warranties". Maybe I misclicked somewhere.

It does say because of my "yahoo domain". Weird.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

TexasJocko said:


> One for the kiddos in case anyone might want to get their young watch enthusiast hooked early.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004LLG76..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=9XS355ENTMW58ZW04BCC
> 
> ...


I bought one for my 8 year old nephew last year. He lost it within days and didn't seem to miss it when it was gone. I liked it more than he did I guess. So it goes with most of the things I buy him.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Lextempus has Seiko 60% off, but if you ask they will send you a personal invoice with 70% off


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jeacock said:


> I bought one for my 8 year old nephew last year. He lost it within days and didn't seem to miss it when it was gone. I liked it more than he did I guess. So it goes with most of the things I buy him.


I'll bet he liked the box it came in though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC automatic GMT watch, model H77505433, coupon code 'AFFUTC488' takes it to $488. iConsumer rebate takes it to $441.15. Outstanding price for a great-looking, high-function watch with ETA movement. It's selling everywhere else for more than $800.

If I didn't have the Longines Heritage Military GMT performing the same functions with a similar look, I'd be jumping at this.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H77505433 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Yea--but have you checked the prices of bombs lately?
> 
> Sure, I'd love to have a Rolex 'Hulk' Submariner (at about $9000), but for under $200, with a good Miyota 9015 automatic movement, a well done ceramic bezel, AR sapphire crystal and just a decent over all watch that doesn't feel like so many disposable feeling 'lookalike' watches you might get for under $200, the Tisell is impressive and put together well. It wasn't too long ago that ceramic bezels themselves would cost that much.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the Glycine Combat Sub. Sorry, I thought the topic at hand was obvious, but I could have been more direct.

This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC automatic GMT watch, model H77505433, coupon code 'AFFUTC488' takes it to $488. iConsumer rebate takes it to $441.15. Outstanding price for a great-looking, high-function watch with ETA movement. It's selling everywhere else for more than $800.
> 
> If I didn't have the Longines Heritage Military GMT performing the same functions with a similar look, I'd be jumping at this.
> 
> ...


I have the GMT with the much better 24 HR indicator and have seen it at that price before. Great watch BTW. It has incredible AR for a change.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

kinglee said:


> I know some like this style but after handling it's not for me. Located at TJMaxx New Hyde Park Long Island. $79.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what?! They have automatic watches at TJ max??? And at that seikos! This is incredible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> thanks for finally giving me a reason to jump on this piece I've been coveting for a few months now:
> 
> View attachment 8586810
> 
> ...


Which model SARX did you have. I have the SARX033 and I think it's phenomenal.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I'm talking about the Glycine Combat Sub. Sorry, I thought the topic at hand was obvious, but I could have been more direct.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:


I apologize, yes, even without initially putting the word 'Combat' in there, it should've been obvious to me given the context. That said, while the watch you cited is really nice, I'd much prefer the reddish--brownish bezel, with it done up in ceramic rather than steel were it available. Glossy ceramic just exudes such a warm glow. That, around a black dial, with vintage tan lume on a Combat Sub would be killer. Such a nice size overall and not too thick. Less is more in this case, literally. I know that it's not a British watch, but that and an old British Morgan sportscar, a leather jacket and a crisp fall day in the winding hills, would go together like a black and tan---a full pint of half stout, half pale ale. Money aside, I'd probably enjoy that more than a Bentley, a Breitling and a gin and tonic!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I'm talking about the Glycine Combat Sub. Sorry, I thought the topic at hand was obvious, but I could have been more direct.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:


I'm gonna need a minute ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm gonna need a minute ...


Killer, huh? It's big and bad. Not cheap either.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

nice deal at gemnation Eterna Vaughan Mens Watch Model: 7650.69.11.1185


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> nice deal at gemnation Eterna Vaughan Mens Watch Model: 7650.69.11.1185


$2995
18k


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Quick update on the Klepsoo Glycine offer...I finally bought a blue bezel/white dial on bracelet Combat Sub for 531$.

I tried to get IguanaSell to beat this price and they would not go lower than 722$ on the exact same watch.

Maybe some folks paid a bit less than me but I feel that this deal is pretty much unbeatable. Even the new Armida A2 with the 2824 is a bit more expensive, and it is made in HK rather than Switzerland.

The code they gave me looks to be still valid. I wonder if it is linked to my account or I can share it.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> ...
> 
> The code they gave me looks to be still valid. I wonder if it is linked to my account or I can share it...


Post it and we'll see.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Alpina sale at gemnation 
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-July-Fourth-Event/watches.html


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

taike said:


> Post it and we'll see.


Ok

VDGLY

Try this!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Ok
> 
> VDGLY
> 
> ...


Works in my cart.
Seems to give 36.7% off all Glycine models. Ceramic bezel sub Aquarius becomes $883.67


----------



## the belafonte (Nov 4, 2014)

Seiko SNKN01 on sale at Nordstrom Rack for $99.97

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1681075/seiko-men-s-recraft-leather-watch?color=SILVER#

Only 4 left, so act fast.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Gemnation is having a big Alpina sale. Prices look pretty good. Up to 80% off on some models. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133 (Feb 17, 2016)

Best Buy has the Product Red Stainless Steel Apple Watch for $399.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/apple-a...ort-band/4469201.p?id=bb4469201&skuId=4469201

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Stuff is selling out quickly in the Alpina sale. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Ok
> 
> VDGLY
> 
> ...


Dang. I've wanted the Aquarius since I first saw it but was able to hold out until that code worked. Couldn't pass it up for $883. Thanks!! Now I have to sell off a few more than planned...

And in case I'm not heard from again... It was my wife.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Ok
> 
> VDGLY
> 
> ...


Still works. Just bought one. Thanks.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I'm talking about the Glycine Combat Sub. Sorry, I thought the topic at hand was obvious, but I could have been more direct.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:


That one own looks good but 46mm is just 4 to 6mm too many....shame really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I'm talking about the Glycine Combat Sub. Sorry, I thought the topic at hand was obvious, but I could have been more direct.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about:


This one is marvelous .


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Houls said:


> Still works. Just bought one. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 8589978


What website is this? Thanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

bk_market said:


> What website is this? Thanx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Klepsoo.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Must. Resist. Glycine. Sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Houls said:


> Still works. Just bought one. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 8589978


Hi,

Very nice watches guys, glad I could help. I just hope your orders are approved when they open their store tomorrow morning and they did not make a mistake (like forgetting to desactivate this code).

S.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

the belafonte said:


> Seiko SNKN01 on sale at Nordstrom Rack for $99.97
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1681075/seiko-men-s-recraft-leather-watch?color=SILVER#
> 
> Only 4 left, so act fast.


Interestingly, now there are 5 left.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

MontRoyal said:


> Wait what?! They have automatic watches at TJ max??? And at that seikos! This is incredible!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found the gold version at mine, snkn02. Took it home but even on the tightest setting the watch doesn't sit right on my 6.5" wrist. Nice build for the price. $80


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

I wonder if ordering a glycine from that klepsoo site to canada would get hit with duties.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cloggedb said:


> I wonder if ordering a glycine from that klepsoo site to canada would get hit with duties.


Probably. I wouldn't bet against it.

They ship via FedEx, so you'll pay their extortion fees of $20-$40 at a minimum.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cloggedb said:


> I wonder if ordering a glycine from that klepsoo site to canada would get hit with duties.


Hi.

They use Fedex so yes. I ordered one in 2014, IIRC i had to pay about 140$ CAD on reception.

S.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very nice watches guys, glad I could help. I just hope your orders are approved when they open their store tomorrow morning and they did not make a mistake (like forgetting to desactivate this code).
> 
> S.


I got a Glycine Golden Eye for the $523 price. I am very happy. The lowest that I've seen this is on eBay for $720, so that's a heck of a deal! I e-mailed Anna earlier today asking for a lower price, but I have not heard back due to the time difference. I think they will still honor the deal as I am betting Anna will e-mail me tonight with the same code and deal that she offered you.


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

^Thank you both for your replies. 140$ makes the deal just a bit too steep for me.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Watches are so expensive to obtain in Canada. The exchange rate and import duties have stopped me from buying many watches from international vendors


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Probably. I wouldn't bet against it.
> 
> They ship via FedEx, so you'll pay their extortion fees of $20-$40 at a minimum.


How about to the US?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I am behind on this thread, so I'm not sure if this has been posted, but the prices on watch bands and watch heads at Watch Gecko are a bit lower now, I assume from the down turn to British currency and Watch Gecko is out of Bristol, UK. The code "watchuseek" gets you another 10% off. A watch head and band that I bought last month for only $126 shipped is now $106 shipped for the same combination.

https://www.watchgecko.com/


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Not sure if this has been on here, but Ecozilla for $199 on Jomashop.

Seems like a good one to me! On the way. Will be a good beater vacation watch.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-bj8050-08e.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

studiompd said:


> How about to the US?


FedEx is basically the mob, so you can't escape them.


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> FedEx is basically the mob, so you can't escape them.


Hmmm weird I have never bought anything international except China and I never get any kind of fee for delivery. So is this mean that for shipping to US from Klepsoo we are expecting 20-40$ fee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> That one own looks good but 46mm is just 4 to 6mm too many....shame really
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way dude...that's supposed to be a "BAM" in your face kind of watch! It does say COMBAT after all!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bk_market said:


> Hmmm weird I have never bought anything international except China and I never get any kind of fee for delivery. So is this mean that for shipping to US from Klepsoo we are expecting 20-40$ fee?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Under $800 there shouldn't be import duty to US.

With fedex you can call and try to negotiate away the broker fee portion of the bill.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

1. Go to retailmenot.com, and search for Overstock.

2. Click through to their store either on the 11% off (if you've ever bought from Overstock before) or the 12% off for new customers if you haven't.

3. You should see the coupon activated at the upper right hand side of the Overstock page.

4. Search "Alpina Adventure"

5. It makes the Alpina Adventure Extreme Sailing Automatic on rubber, model AL-525LB4V6, about $572 -- less if you can use the newbie coupon.

Not the best price ever, but about on par with the better prices we've seen on these lately. Which is surprising for Overstock. It beats the current Gemnation sale price by $170.









Only one left, so don't dawdle.


AL-525LB4V6


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> No way dude...that's supposed to be a "BAM" in your face kind of watch! It does say COMBAT after all!


I need to work on my inner army ranger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 1. Go to retailmenot.com, and search for Overstock.
> 
> 2. Click through to their store either on the 11% off (if you've ever bought from Overstock before) or the 12% off for new customers if you haven't.
> 
> ...


iconsumer has a rebate as well if you want to use their 10% code and ~10% rebate you'll do a bit better


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Edit: Price increased to $106. Deal is ded.

Citizen AW1410-08E for *$90 *on eBay, which is at least $15 less than cheapest price at the moment. 18 sold today.

*LINK HERE*

Borrowed photo:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> No way dude...that's supposed to be a "BAM" in your face kind of watch! It does say COMBAT after all!


Restraining myself...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> I am behind on this thread, so I'm not sure if this has been posted, but the prices on watch bands and watch heads at Watch Gecko are a bit lower now, I assume from the down turn to British currency and Watch Gecko is out of Bristol, UK. The code "watchuseek" gets you another 10% off. A watch head and band that I bought last month for only $126 shipped is now $106 shipped for the same combination.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/


Thanks.

They have leather rally straps on sale for $6.65 right now. The shipping is only $3.31 on two of them to the U.S.

https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jskibo said:


> iconsumer has a rebate as well if you want to use their 10% code and ~10% rebate you'll do a bit better


I tried and couldn't get it to work.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

taike said:


> Under $800 there shouldn't be import duty to US.
> 
> With fedex you can call and try to negotiate away the broker fee portion of the bill.


The $800 exemption only applies if you bring the item across the border yourself. If it is shipped, the exemption is only $200.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

mleok said:


> The $800 exemption only applies if you bring the item across the border yourself. If it is shipped, the exemption is only $200.


I don't think this is accurate. I have ordered from Steinhart, CW and soccer gear from the UK and havnt been charged any fees or duty since the exemption was raised to 800. Fwiw.

Edit: taken from cbp: Shipments valued at $800 or less for the de minimis exemption will be eligible under the same processes and with the same restrictions that currently apply to de minimis shipments of $200 or less.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Citizen AW1410-08E for *$90 *on eBay, which is at least $15 less than cheapest price at the moment. 18 sold today.
> 
> *LINK HERE*
> 
> ...


Nice-looking model.

Hey, rest of the watch world! Look at that! A black date wheel! On a $90 watch! See?! Not so hard!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has recently dropped the price of the Casio G9000-1V Mudman by about USD$10.00 according to Camel. 
It's now USD$57.00 delivered. Once again Amazon doesn't ship this to Australia.
Photo stolen from Buzzbait's review way back in 2007.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They have leather rally straps on sale for $6.65 right now. The shipping is only $3.31 on two of them to the U.S.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


Code june15 should take off %15


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Redback said:


> Amazon has recently dropped the price of the Casio G9000-1V Mudman by about USD$10.00 according to Camel.
> It's now USD$58.72 delivered. Once again Amazon doesn't ship this to Australia.
> Photo stolen from Buzzbait's review way back in 2007.
> 
> View attachment 8590970


Well looks like I have yet ANOTHER "beater/field" watch ORDERED....DAMN YOU ARACHNID!!!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I want to order a glycine from klepsoo! That discount code makes it a fantastic price! Has anyone ordered from klepsoo before? Any info? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Code june15 should take off %15


I just tried june15 and it comes back as not valid.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

jskibo said:


> iconsumer has a rebate as well if you want to use their 10% code and ~10% rebate you'll do a bit better





WorthTheWrist said:


> I tried and couldn't get it to work.


Worked for me when I ordered mine last week via iConsumer; scheduled for UPS delivery tomorrow!


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm really, really digging the two tone Combat Subs. The blue/gold bezel reminds me of my dad's Breitling (...which was stolen), and that's nice...because I can't really see myself ever rebuying the Breitling.

What's the general verdict on the build quality on these? I mean, I know most will say it's great, but, comparatively speaking...am I gonna feel like it's inferior to a Trident 600? ...I have two. I might be prodded to sell one off if the Glycine is as good.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mleok said:


> The $800 exemption only applies if you bring the item across the border yourself. If it is shipped, the exemption is only $200.


De minimis exemption amounts were conformed this year, I believe


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> I want to order a glycine from klepsoo! That discount code makes it a fantastic price! Has anyone ordered from klepsoo before? Any info? Thanks


Klepsoo was a good seller when I bought from them a few years ago. Sometimes their deals are great!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> I want to order a glycine from klepsoo! That discount code makes it a fantastic price! Has anyone ordered from klepsoo before? Any info? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought an Incursore manual from them. It takes a little while for their factory order to get to them, but the watches are brand new, not returns or anything like that.

I just bought an Aquarius Sub a couple of hours ago. I'm sure I'll get another beautiful watch with great service.

I recall reading about a couple of Klepsoo returns and everything went fine.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys I appreciate it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> I just tried june15 and it comes back as not valid.


Was still working as of last Sunday. May have expired now. Sorry


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

For that price I snagged 5 in different color combos. $31 for 5 straps including international shipping is pretty crazy.



brandon\ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They have leather rally straps on sale for $6.65 right now. The shipping is only $3.31 on two of them to the U.S.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

the belafonte said:


> Seiko SNKN01 on sale at Nordstrom Rack for $99.97
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1681075/seiko-men-s-recraft-leather-watch?color=SILVER#
> 
> Only 4 left, so act fast.


Someone probably pointed this out already, but they were $88 at Ashford a couple of months ago and they keep popping up at TJ Maxx for $79.99.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> I'm really, really digging the two tone Combat Subs. The blue/gold bezel reminds me of my dad's Breitling (...which was stolen), and that's nice...because I can't really see myself ever rebuying the Breitling.
> 
> What's the general verdict on the build quality on these? I mean, I know most will say it's great, but, comparatively speaking...am I gonna feel like it's inferior to a Trident 600? ...I have two. I might be prodded to sell one off if the Glycine is as good.


I can't compare it to the Trident, but at this price it is a good solid value. In some ways it is not a "modern" design: only a 60 click bezel, aluminum insert, no ratcheting clasp. No ceramic or sapphire bezel insert option here. But any way you slice it, it is a quality time piece, nice finish, solid movement, and a good value at this price point. I bought mine last and would buy another if there weren't so many other watches on my list right now.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> I want to order a glycine from klepsoo! That discount code makes it a fantastic price! Has anyone ordered from klepsoo before? Any info? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I bought my Combat Sub from Klepsoo last year when they had a similar sale. I wound up receiving a watch with a minor defect (clearly from the manufacturer). Klepsoo was responsive and resolved the issue to my satisfaction. If I was in the market for another Glycine right now (and with this sale I sure am tempted), I would order from them without hesitation. I got an import bill from Fedex for $25-30...didn't care...that is way less the CA sales tax!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

thofmann said:


> I bought my Combat Sub from Klepsoo last year when they had a similar sale. I wound up receiving a watch with a minor defect (clearly from the manufacturer). Klepsoo was responsive and resolved the issue to my satisfaction. If I was in the market for another Glycine right now (and with this sale I sure am tempted), I would order from them without hesitation. I got an import bill from Fedex for $25-30...didn't care...that is way less the CA sales tax!


Ah good to know since I'm from California too. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Couldn't resist and ended up purchasing a combat sub from Klepsoo. Thanks for the heads up - Now time to hurry up and wait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

phuchmileif said:


> I'm really, really digging the two tone Combat Subs. The blue/gold bezel reminds me of my dad's Breitling (...which was stolen), and that's nice...because I can't really see myself ever rebuying the Breitling.
> 
> What's the general verdict on the build quality on these? I mean, I know most will say it's great, but, comparatively speaking...am I gonna feel like it's inferior to a Trident 600? ...I have two. I might be prodded to sell one off if the Glycine is as good.


Speaking from first hand but limited experience, i think my Tridents are better but the Glycine is a little nicer than my steinhart ocean.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> They have leather rally straps on sale for $6.65 right now. The shipping is only $3.31 on two of them to the U.S.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


I bought 3 rally straps, $20 shipped. Thanks for sharing this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> For that price I snagged 5 in different color combos. $31 for 5 straps including international shipping is pretty crazy.


I just grabbed a whole bunch. And if you enter in "cgwatchfam" promo code you get 10% off the entire order too.

She also has great watch videos on YouTube, by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Klepsoo code on the Glycines seem dead. Congrats to those that got one, I took too long deciding.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Klepsoo code on the Glycines seem dead. Congrats to those that got one, I took too long deciding.


Promogly20 for 20% off


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Perforated straps are also on sale for $6.67:

https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-perforated-watch-strap.php


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Redback said:


> Amazon has recently dropped the price of the Casio G9000-1V Mudman by about USD$10.00 according to Camel.
> It's now USD$58.72 delivered. Once again Amazon doesn't ship this to Australia.
> Photo stolen from Buzzbait's review way back in 2007.
> 
> View attachment 8590970


Hey Redback... I've never used it but I'm told AusPost has a forwarding service for ConUS only shippers. Not sure how it works or what it costs, but could be worth a look if you are inclined!

Ita


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

What's so good about Glycine? They look decent but $600 for a Combat Sub? Why? I am genuinely curious (please don't talk me into getting one). There have been lots of interesting watches in the $500-$700 range.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Ita said:


> Hey Redback... I've never used it but I'm told AusPost has a forwarding service for ConUS only shippers. Not sure how it works or what it costs, but could be worth a look if you are inclined!
> 
> Ita


Or buy the glycine combat sub. It had free shipping to Australia! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Damn code expired! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> I just tried june15 and it comes back as not valid.


Try WGVIP for 15% off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> I want to order a glycine from klepsoo! That discount code makes it a fantastic price! Has anyone ordered from klepsoo before? Any info? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you're in the U.S. it takes painfully long to arrive but otherwise they are trustworthy. Buy with confidence.

P.S. I did not pay customs on my Glycine Combat Sub and it was somewhere in the $500 range.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

dsbe90 said:


> If you're in the U.S. it takes painfully long to arrive but otherwise they are trustworthy. Buy with confidence.
> 
> P.S. I did not pay customs on my Glycine Combat Sub and it was somewhere in the $500 range.


Thanks for the feedback I appreciate it. Unfortunately I wasn't able to get it before the code expired but am on the lookout now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> I'm really, really digging the two tone Combat Subs. The blue/gold bezel reminds me of my dad's Breitling (...which was stolen), and that's nice...because I can't really see myself ever rebuying the Breitling.
> 
> What's the general verdict on the build quality on these? I mean, I know most will say it's great, but, comparatively speaking...am I gonna feel like it's inferior to a Trident 600? ...I have two. I might be prodded to sell one off if the Glycine is as good.


Watch quality is very high. When I handled the old CW Trident it didn't compare. One of the best watches I've owned. I regret selling it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> What's so good about Glycine? They look decent but $600 for a Combat Sub? Why? I am genuinely curious (please don't talk me into getting one). There have been lots of interesting watches in the $500-$700 range.


Good build quality, unique look, really smooth movement, interesting and nice color combinations, drilled lugs, nice PVD coating on the GoldenEye, slim diver that fits well underneath a sleeve and looks to kill for! I was spoiled and didn't want to spend more than $600 but I think that at its normal price it's worth considering!

I am really loving this one!










(Before you say anything, you can change the straps!)


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if someone mentioned it before but leperfect via eBay has the Citizen BL5250-02L for $174.99.

(I tried to paste the link but it's got some crazy referral code attached to it. Use your Google fu and find it.)










This was one of my first WIS purchases back in the day. I really loved the lightweight titanium and the deep blue dial that changed colors depending on the light.


----------



## Fluttershy (Feb 8, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> I'm not sure if someone mentioned it before but leperfect via eBay has the Citizen BL5250-02L for $174.99.
> 
> (I tried to paste the link but it's got some crazy referral code attached to it. Use your Google fu and find it.)
> 
> This was one of my first WIS purchases back in the day. I really loved the lightweight titanium and the deep blue dial that changed colors depending on the light.


Lovely watch. Totally my style, except for the dial is slightly cluttered. That date window seems like an afterthought.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Certina sale at Joma








$499 for this DS after google20 code










$335 for this calmano after google10 code


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

the5rivers said:


> Damn code expired!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi,

I guess they decided to stop the party when they realized that my special code was responsible for about 10 Glycine orders!!

They did not mention it was a "limited time" offer but at least a few guys here were able to get one.

Check f29 here in the next 2 weeks for the flipping that will result of this sale.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> I just tried june15 and it comes back as not valid.


I think that code expired this past weekend.

code watchuseek should still work for 10% off. And don't forget shipping to the US removes VAT as well, like another 20% discount.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

That's what usually does it . One person's actions ruins it for everyone else.



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess they decided to stop the party when they realized that my special code was responsible for about 10 Glycine orders!!
> 
> ...


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Which model SARX did you have. I have the SARX033 and I think it's phenomenal.


I briefly had the SARX017 on a SARX015 SS bracelet. I liked it, but didn't love it. Plus, I already have a SARB033, which was my first auto and what got me hooked on this damn site/hobby in the first place, and I do _love_ it. So it just seemed logical to flip the SARX and add a little variety to the collection.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I guess they decided to stop the party when they realized that my special code was responsible for about 10 Glycine orders!!
> 
> ...


I used up all my will power yesterday and did NOT order this one with the code, I saved Klepsoo some $250


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> That's what usually does it . One person's actions ruins it for everyone else.


Unfair to say it "ruins" it, IMO.

If someone happens upon one of these bargains organically and decides to buy the watch, good for them. 
If they do so and then share the deal here, good for all of us. 
If only some are able to take advantage, good for those who acted quickly.
If the deal subsequently "expires" or is rescinded by the seller? Too bad--you should've acted sooner.

Most "deals" don't say "good until xxxx date" or "until xx units sold" or anything of that nature, and it's ultimately up to the seller to make the call. Obviously they want to maximize profits and minimize losses, so why should they just wait around until every member and lurker of the WUS community can go through their vacillations and indecision and finally decide to pull the trigger?

Don't like it? Don't rely on this thread to find your deals.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> I just tried june15 and it comes back as not valid.


you can use "watchuseek" to get 10% off it's valid all the time.


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

Armida has a" summer sale", 15% off site-wide 'till July 4th.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> That's what usually does it . One person's actions ruins it for everyone else.


Hi,

I could have gone in "selfish mode" and kept it all to myself. However, this thread enabled me to get great deals in the past so it was fair to share it here with the forum regulars.

I don't understand how my actions "ruined" it however? Let's say I don't spill the beans here. Only me gets the watch at a huge discount. Now, maybe a dozen guys will benefit. It is normal that they deactivated the code when they realized that their inventory was taking a massive hit. If you wanted one, there was a good 8 hour period that the code was valid.

S.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Unfair to say it "ruins" it, IMO.
> 
> If someone happens upon one of these bargains organically and decides to buy the watch, good for them.
> If they do so and then share the deal here, good for all of us.
> ...


Agreed... so there was a code for 37% off that seemed to work. The jury is still out though on whether or not Klepsoo will honor that code beyond the original purchaser. Their code of "GLYPROMO25" is still good for 25% off and according to the e-mail that I got this morning from Anna at Klepsoo this is the best deal that they are offering right now. Note that their Glycine watches are already discounted 10% before that 25%! Why they are offering others a bigger discount is beyond me. If in doubt, the best thing to do is just e-mail Anna and ask her. Maybe if you have a purchasing history with them they will give you a better deal. But the variation in the deal isn't being ruined by the buyers. The deal variability that Klepsoo is offering is coming directly from them and only they know their reasoning behind it.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I just grabbed a whole bunch. And if you enter in "cgwatchfam" promo code you get 10% off the entire order too.
> 
> She also has great watch videos on YouTube, by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks all for letting us know about this! I was late to the party so I only got three common ones to see which I'd like best for my Citizen. I prefer NATOs since you can change them easily but I've always liked rally straps. I'll probably find the one I like best and give the others to friends to get them addicted ... err interested ... yeah, nice save.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I could have gone in "selfish mode" and kept it all to myself. However, this thread enabled me to get great deals in the past so it was fair to share it here with the forum regulars.
> 
> ...


I think OP was stating "ruined it" in a joking manner. Unless he wasn't ,in which case as you were.
But anyways thank you for the code since I got in on it as well.
Can't wait for my Chocolate Brown Combat Sub.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Just speaking from experience . Same thing happened on the Amazon warehouse deals . People were buying huge quantities at ridiculous discounts and reselling, sometimes reselling on Amazon itself. 
Amazon has put a stop to that and no longer discounts warehouse deals as much as they used to.

I was merely sharing my experience , didn't mean to offend anyone.

P.S I like this thread but I am perfectly capable of finding my own deals, thank you very much.

Like this one - groupon is selling the Tendence Gulliver watches today for $15.97. Not for everyone but you can't dispute the 98% discount
https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-tendence-gulliver-mens-assorted-watch-collection-1

If you don't like to color band the only place to get a replacement is from Tendence in Australia and they want $89.00 plus shipping to the U.S



gabethegoat said:


> Unfair to say it "ruins" it, IMO.
> 
> If someone happens upon one of these bargains organically and decides to buy the watch, good for them.
> If they do so and then share the deal here, good for all of us.
> ...


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

no offense intended, and sorry if i came off a little snippy. upon rereading my post, i was a bit harsh. i guess i'm still just a little bitter i didn't get in on the $79.99 Pulsometer deal when it popped up.

happy deal-hunting.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Seiko 5 SNZG 42mm watch on massdrop for $100 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-military-snzg-green-watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Seiko 5 SNZG 42mm watch on massdrop for $100
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-military-snzg-green-watch


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Some Stowa deals to be had. I received this email from Stowa this morning:

"Dear Customer,

today we would like to offer you some special watches with a special reduced price. 
With the launch of our new onlineshop we produced some watches wrongly. Yes of course, also this happens here. ;-) 
Sometimes a matt instead a polished case was used or there are misunderstandings when choosing the movement of the watch. For you a good opportunity to buy special watches, which usually are not available in our online shop. 
To make this more appealing we have added partially a second strap. A small shop launch limited edition was built with remaining Antea 390 white dials, out of a special order, which unfortunately was never realized. Therefore we have now produced 40 pcs. Antea 390 with basic movement - and OLD logo.

A watch, with potential to become a collector's piece.

Of course the price of alle these watches is also very attractive as quite consciously we refrained from all individualization possibilities which usually are included as standard.

We also can offer the first 5 pieces Antea 365 and Antea 390 with handwinding movement! Till autumn/winter this are the only watches we can offer with this new feature.

Some white Partitio watches with handwinding movements and brown croco strap (without surcharge to the standard strap!) complete this offer today...

Your STOWA team and Jörg Schauer"

https://www.stowa.de/en/Special+watches/

The white dial Antea 390 he's referring to is only 579,83€ without VAT, which comes to around $643. If I remember correctly, shipping is around 20€.









Ikarus for ~ $554









Marine Automatic, white with matte case is ~ $597.


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Some Stowa deals to be had. I received this email from Stowa this morning:
> 
> "Dear Customer,
> 
> ...


I'm in for a Antea 390. I received the same message but saw your message here first. Thanks !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

the5rivers said:


> I don't think this is accurate. I have ordered from Steinhart, CW and soccer gear from the UK and havnt been charged any fees or duty since the exemption was raised to 800. Fwiw.
> 
> Edit: taken from cbp: Shipments valued at $800 or less for the de minimis exemption will be eligible under the same processes and with the same restrictions that currently apply to de minimis shipments of $200 or less.


I see, you're right, they raised the limit to $800 in March 2016.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Christopher Ward has some new additions to their "up to 50% off" section. Not sure anything added to the 30% and 40% though.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Bulova Marine Star $92.99 on eBay. Bulova Men&apos;s 98D107 Marine Star Bracelet Mother of Pearl Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

gliderbee said:


> I'm in for a Antea 390. I received the same message but saw your message here first. Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ugh. Why did you have to show me these? They look gorgeous. I can't buy any more watches though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> Ugh. Why did you have to show me these? They look gorgeous. I can't buy any more watches though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me neither, but I was looking for this one for so long that I was not to be stopped .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice and cheap. (currently $15) Casio Men's AW80V-5BV World Time DataBank 10-Year-Battery Watch (B000GB0G02)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> Christopher Ward has some new additions to their "up to 50% off" section. Not sure anything added to the 30% and 40% though.


The Lotus Seven Club models for under $200 shipped look nice.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

World Of Watches 20% off till 6/29/16 @1159pm ET: WATCHWED
Think this will combine with the befrugal 15% Cashback? Ebates has it listed as a valid code

The Watchery 10% off till 6/30/16 @ 1159pm ET: SORRY10

Watch Gecko 10% off: WATCHUSEEK
Watch Gecko 15% off: WGVIP .... Thanks to SOULSPAWN for posting this 8 hrs ago/a few pages ago

NOTE on Watch Gecko... a few weeks ago I placed an order with them @ 10% off and was quite impressed, free 2 day shipping to NYC via DHL and good quality stuff... I was so impressed I placed a second order that ended up being free overnight shipping to NYC via DHL, no customs or taxes on either order. I was most impressed with the Geckota Italian Handmade strap... I received many compliments on it. I will post up some pictures later with a quick review. Thanks to the 15% off code I just ordered one of the Geckota K1 V28 Watch Head in PVD and another Italian handmade strap. The $5-6 straps that were posted earlier are good quality at $15 let alone for that cheap (I had gotten one of the orange rally ones for that price on my second order)


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah man, Klepsoo is legit?
I saw this price before on the Oris Carl Brashear bronze LE diver and didn't for for it. 
Now it says unavailable in my country... (USA)

Maybe it'll work for you. 
Price is currently $2,148 and I think msrp is $2,800.

https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/oris/divers/carl-brashear-limited-edition/73377203185-setls.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> World Of Watches 20% off till 6/29/16 @1159pm ET: WATCHWED
> Think this will combine with the befrugal 15% Cashback? Ebates has it listed as a valid code


That code is only for a limited number of watches in their Watch Wednesday Sale. Mostly low end brands.

Watch Wednesday Watch Deals: Use Code WATCHWED and Get an Extra 20% Off This Sale | World of Watches


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

RyanD said:


> That code is only for a limited number of watches in their Watch Wednesday Sale. Mostly low end brands.
> 
> Watch Wednesday Watch Deals: Use Code WATCHWED and Get an Extra 20% Off This Sale | World of Watches


Invicta Men's Pro Diver Automatic Two-Tone SS Carbon Fiber Dial SS = $47.00 using _WATCHWED_


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> Invicta Men's Pro Diver Automatic Two-Tone SS Carbon Fiber Dial SS = $47.00 using _WATCHWED_
> 
> View attachment 8595978


Like I said... :-d


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

About to jump on a C.Ward Trident Pro 38mm in blue, any other rebates or coupons I can tack on? This will be my first C.Ward watch (second British watch after my Precista which I've been very happy with) and seems like a good price. Seems it'll fit better than the Sub Combat that I missed also (blessing in disguise?). Should I expect to pay customs from the UK? I read a post earlier about paying in local currency to get the best exchange rate vs using paypal's currency rate, would this work if I changed the currency to GBP?

edit: US price is 488USD, UK price is 293GBP which converts to 394USD! Having trouble checking out though.


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

Odeen said:


> Perforated straps are also on sale for $6.67:
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-perforated-watch-strap.php


Just bought a pair of these. Black with white stitching and grey with orange. Waiting patiently....*glances at front door*


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

CaptainD said:


> Armida has a" summer sale", 15% off site-wide 'till July 4th.


The ARMIDA A1 42mm 300m Brass model is $349 which I'm assuming is the sale price. Tempting...


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> The ARMIDA A1 42mm 300m Brass model is $349 which I'm assuming is the sale price. Tempting...


Pretty sure it's 15% off of that price starting July 1-4.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

$159 is lowest according to Camel.

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P44...6&linkCode=xm2&psc=1&tag=camelwishlistsync-20


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

One of the steals from Klepsoo just arrived today. It was shipped Monday, so just 2 days to the US from Italy.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Cigarbob said:


> One of the steals from Klepsoo just arrived today. It was shipped Monday, so just 2 days to the US from Italy.


When did you place your order? Placed mine on the 7th and still waiting for shipment confirmation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> $159 is lowest according to Camel.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P44...6&linkCode=xm2&psc=1&tag=camelwishlistsync-20


Have you ever held the watch? I find it to be the best looking of the Yacht Racers but I've had concerns with Timex's quality on their higher ends in the past.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> When did you place your order? Placed mine on the 7th and still waiting for shipment confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I placed the order over the weekend. I believe that I got lucky because this model was in stock and ready to ship.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Fast! I was considering that same model. How do you like it?


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Fast! I was considering that same model. How do you like it?


Pros:
Perfect bezel alignment 
Great curved lugs
Very nice bracelet, absolutely no rattle 
Thin and comfortable on the wrist 
In 5 hours (not much time I know) +/- 0 seconds.
Beautiful bezel, no play

Cons:
Lume is good on hands, but minimal on the markers and the pip
The bracelet pins really don't want to come out for sizing

Overall, I am extremely pleased and can't believe what a great value this watch is.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice! I'll have to wait for their next sale. 

I just put in an order for a CW Trident, paypal wouldn't allow me to let my bank change the currency so their rate was a little higher (~$20).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

agrberg said:


> Have you ever held the watch? I find it to be the best looking of the Yacht Racers but I've had concerns with Timex's quality on their higher ends in the past.


Me too. Casio are definitlely more robust watches than any Timex.

Also this version is NOT Indiglo (Timex best feature) or solar powered.

There is an Indiglo version, but only sold Black for much higher price.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Me too. Casio are definitlely more robust watches than any Timex.
> 
> Also this version is NOT Indiglo (Timex best feature) or solar powered.
> 
> There is an Indiglo version, but only sold Black for much higher price.


I think it's just awful when Timex makes an incredible watch that falls on its face* for not being either a higher price point with commensurate quality or from a brand that would give it enough attention like Seiko. Full disclosure, I wear my Timex Expedition almost everyday and love it. It definitely reflects it's price point but all expectations were in line for it.

* pun not intended


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

taike said:


>


What an odd (and cheap) way to make a small watch big.

Put an unchanged watch movement dial and hands in a bigger case. Oh there is a space... fill it with a chapter ring. Yeah.. there we go. 


taike said:


>


Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

studiompd said:


> About to jump on a C.Ward Trident Pro 38mm in blue, any other rebates or coupons I can tack on? This will be my first C.Ward watch (second British watch after my Precista which I've been very happy with) and seems like a good price. Seems it'll fit better than the Sub Combat that I missed also (blessing in disguise?). Should I expect to pay customs from the UK? I read a post earlier about paying in local currency to get the best exchange rate vs using paypal's currency rate, would this work if I changed the currency to GBP?
> 
> edit: US price is 488USD, UK price is 293GBP which converts to 394USD! Having trouble checking out though.


I don't think there are any additional coupons out right now. Usually it's an either/or thing with them- they will offer the big discounts on select stuff, or they will offer a smaller (15-20%, though I think they did 30% once) sitewide coupon. There was even a little ChrWardGate last year when they accidentally let a coupon combine with half-off watches (the orders were cancelled).

It seems like they've fixed their exchange rates a bit, too. Last time I was buying, it was CAD < EUR < GBP < USD. As in, USD was the worst and switching to CAD was a solid 20%+ savings...but EVERYTHING was cheaper than USD.

Now, it looks like USD, GBP, and EUR are all approximately the same- I'm seeing 349GBP now, not 293, so they must be constantly updating. Yet again, though, CAD offers a significant drop, bringing that watch from $488 USD to $421 USD. I've paid with CAD via PayPal before and had no issue. If you try and pay in a foreign currency via a credit card, it may get declined. I know I accidentally tried to pay for something in GBP a couple weeks ago with my credit/debit card, and while the bank registered a proper conversion, it got declined and triggered a fraud hold. (d'oh!)

Anyway...if 38mm is your size, I say jump on that watch, man. The blue guilloche dials are the best looking of the bunch, and the Trident 600 is both very pretty and an absolute tank. I highly recommend their bracelet, too.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

phuchmileif said:


> I don't think there are any additional coupons out right now. Usually it's an either/or thing with them- they will offer the big discounts on select stuff, or they will offer a smaller (15-20%, though I think they did 30% once) sitewide coupon. There was even a little ChrWardGate last year when they accidentally let a coupon combine with half-off watches (the orders were cancelled).
> 
> It seems like they've fixed their exchange rates a bit, too. Last time I was buying, it was CAD < EUR < GBP < USD. As in, USD was the worst and switching to CAD was a solid 20%+ savings...but EVERYTHING was cheaper than USD.
> 
> ...


The price isn't updating. You were looking at the VAT vs. non-VAT price.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

peatnick said:


> Certina sale at Joma


I was really excited until I realized the google20 code was $20 and not 20%. ;(

All their Certinas seem to be at pretty standard prices. They've been selling their diver on a bracelet for $575 for quite a while...which is a damn good value, but I can't really call it a deal/bargain.

Personally, I'm really eyeing their titanium version for only $45 more. I feel like someone will eventually have a fire sale on Certina, a la Apina or Eterna, as they clearly aren't great sellers.



Boding said:


> The price isn't updating. You were looking at the VAT vs. non-VAT price.


....! I totally forgot about VAT. That sure does make the GBP price pretty smokin' hot.

That also means the bracelets are ~120 USD, which is a pretty fair price.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Houls said:


> Still works. Just bought one. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 8589978


Not working any more!


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

[whoops accidental double post]


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Orient Ray automatic dive watch in orange ... Discount Watch Store has it for $122.14 with coupon code 'BUYNOW,' and the iConsumer rebate takes it to $106.50. That seems to beat everybody else by around $30, a pretty good difference down at this price point.

Maybe I'll finally scratch that orange diver itch ...

Orient EM6500AM Men's Ray Stainless Steel Orange Dial Automatic Dive Watch - Discount Watch Store


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

phuchmileif said:


> I don't think there are any additional coupons out right now. Usually it's an either/or thing with them- they will offer the big discounts on select stuff, or they will offer a smaller (15-20%, though I think they did 30% once) sitewide coupon. There was even a little ChrWardGate last year when they accidentally let a coupon combine with half-off watches (the orders were cancelled).
> 
> It seems like they've fixed their exchange rates a bit, too. Last time I was buying, it was CAD < EUR < GBP < USD. As in, USD was the worst and switching to CAD was a solid 20%+ savings...but EVERYTHING was cheaper than USD.
> 
> ...


Searched this thread again and found the earlier deals, looks like sub $400 was the best deal on some Tridents, but it looks like you're right and no coupons at the moment. However I did email them to ask for a new user coupon/discount, we'll see how that goes.

Using paypal's rate, GBP was best at $421, CAD was $451, not sure how you got $421. I tried to pay with my Mastercard to get a better exchange rate but it wouldn't go through ( actually glad it didn't reading what happened to you), so I paid with another cc via paypal (hopefully it doesn't trigger a flag, might call them actually).

38mm is the first sub 40mm watch I'll have. I was considering a SARB017 but this came up and I love blue dials, so I'm excited, but we'll see how my wrists pulls off the smaller case.



Boding said:


> The price isn't updating. You were looking at the VAT vs. non-VAT price.


Yep, when you change the ship address to US it'll drop the VAT.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

peatnick said:


> Certina sale at Joma
> 
> $499 for this DS after google20 code
> 
> $335 for this calmano after google10 code


Where do you enter the code in Joma? Am at the sign in page and no field for discount codes.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

tonypisa said:


> Where do you enter the code in Joma? Am at the sign in page and no field for discount codes.


Press buy now, item goes in cart, at cart yet is a code field

"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Edox Men's Les Vauberts Chronograph at Ahsford drops from $404 to *$199* with the code *BDLESVB199*. Not sure if it can be coupled with any other offers.

Edox Les Vauberts 10408-3A-AIN Men's Watch , watches









WIDTH:41 mm without crown
CASE LENGTH WITH LUGS:48 mm
CRYSTAL:Sapphire Crystal
THICKNESS:10 mm
CASE BACK:Screw-In Closed with Engraving
TYPE:Swiss Quartz (Battery-Powered)
CALENDARate at 4 o'clock
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN:Made in Switzerland
CROWNull and Push Crown
BAND TYPE:Strap
BAND FINISH:Textured
BAND MATERIAL:Leather
BAND COLOR:Brown
WIDTH:21 mm
LENGTH:8 inches
CLASPin Buckle

They also have this version for about $20 more on special right now. No need to use any special codes to get the $222 pricing.









Edox Les Vauberts 10408-3A-ABN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Orient Ray automatic dive watch in orange ... Discount Watch Store has it for $122.14 with coupon code 'BUYNOW,' and the iConsumer rebate takes it to $106.50. That seems to beat everybody else by around $30, a pretty good difference down at this price point.
> 
> Maybe I'll finally scratch that orange diver itch ...
> 
> ...


No orange diver yet? You have everything!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone who ordered an Alpina the other day on sale got it shipped already ? I haven't received a tracking number yet, nor a cancellation/out of stock notice, nothing basically.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup. Ordered Monday, shipped yesterday; FedEx says it will be here Friday.



thechin said:


> Anyone who ordered an Alpina the other day on sale got it shipped already ? I haven't received a tracking number yet, nor a cancellation/out of stock notice, nothing basically.


----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

I keep hearing about TJ Maxx having great deals. So I sauntered in to my local. I saw this Seiko SNKN01 ... for $80. Wow. Too bad it's just a little too big for my tiny wrist.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Picked mine up just after midnight eastern - thanks for the code. I'm impressed with how thin the watch is for a diver. I debated between a few options and ultimately chose the one I thought looked the least like a Rolex homage.
http://[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/7gbMrYK.png?1[/IMG]


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

RyanD said:


> That code is only for a limited number of watches in their Watch Wednesday Sale. Mostly low end brands.
> 
> Watch Wednesday Watch Deals: Use Code WATCHWED and Get an Extra 20% Off This Sale | World of Watches


Thanks for the heads up... I saw the email and thought it was too good to be true but maybe I could get a nice Oris Big Crown for cheap


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Forgot to mention.... Touch Of Modern has 20% off everything on their website until 6/29/2016 @ 1159 pm ET


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Double post


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on the TOM sale. Too bad I don't have the %25 off they offered me last week to combine with the current %20 off. Also too bad (or maybe good) I can't find anything I want in the site right now. 
I know it's been said before and I'll say it again. The TOM site is a mess to navigate. If they can't make searching easier why can't they atleast remove the sold out items from the listings. Some have been sold out for weeks and they still show them blacked out.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Bulova Amazon UK Promo.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone get delivery of an Eterna from Joma from the late May sale? 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone get delivery of an Eterna from Joma from the late May sale?


Two buyers posted pics, here's one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-eterna-kontiki-chronograph-3332314.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone get delivery of an Eterna from Joma from the late May sale?


Two buyers posted pics in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-eterna-kontiki-chronograph-3332314.html

And there is one for sale on the sales forum.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Just picked up a Citizen Blue Angels Chrono on strap from eBay for $259 w/ free shipping. I think it's a good deal and considering I've been lusting for one for quite sometime... I just decided to go ahead with it.

Pic from web:










https://www.ebay.ca/itm/171686542371

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

iuserman said:


> Nice and cheap. (currently $15) Casio Men's AW80V-5BV World Time DataBank 10-Year-Battery Watch (B000GB0G02)
> View attachment 8595586


There are some Casio watches I would still consider buying and this looks like a great deal. There are some deals occasionally in Casio's nice Ediface line in particular on various websites. Their $45.97 at Sears, $40.99 at Jet.com, MDV106-1AV Duro 200 scuba watch is a great first watch, with classic styling, a screw down crown and nice rotating bezel.

But I bought two "Big Combi' G Shocks a few years back at over a $100 apiece (discounted) when they were really a popular watch, only to find out the batteries as stated in the manual, lasted just two years and that just from occasionally wearing them in the shower and out and about once in a while, the resin, proprietary watch bands cracked, requiring replacement. It basically was one of the more expensive 'disposable' watches out there.

When a company puts ten year batteries in a multifunction watch that often sells for $25 or less or for $15 today, then two year batteries in a watch typically selling for over a $100, along with an awful quality band while touting "G Shock' durability, something is not right.

Just goes to show, be careful----not all watches produced by a company regardless of price point, are necessarily good.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> COSC automatic flyback chronograph with power reserve, grand date, and annual calendar. Wow!


I actually saw a billboard today advertising a store that carries Carl Bucherer. I stopped by to see this watch in person. It really looks fantastic. Actually, even the least expensive Carl Bucherer looked great. If anyone ordered one from the sale, I think they'll be very happy. The simple 3-hand watch that retails for $3000 uses an SW300 which was very nicely decorated.

Their catalog says that this watch uses a Dubois Depraz 4900 movement. It is modified to add the power reserve and retrograde hours. The hands for the power reserve remain stationary, and the disc rotates. Looks like it works similar to the Montblanc chronographs.

The standard DD 4900 is used in the Tag Heuer MP4-12C.










The store had some other interesting watches that I hadn't seen before. They had the new Omega Master Chronometer. The blue dial version looked great.

They also had the Alpina and FC smart watches. They both looked really nice, and there was no indication that they weren't just normal watches. If you want some of the functions of a smart watch without the geeky look, they might be a good option.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Two buyers posted pics, here's one:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-eterna-kontiki-chronograph-3332314.html


I believe the Eterna chronographs were from a WOW sale. I'm still waiting on a 4 hand Eterna from Joma.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

papa_E said:


> Just picked up a Citizen Blue Angels Chrono on strap from eBay for $259 w/ free shipping. I think it's a good deal and considering I've been lusting for one for quite sometime... I just decided to go ahead with it.
> 
> Pic from web:
> 
> ...


I've joked that this watch is too visually busy, but eh, I'll fess up and admit it's sour grapes on my part. I always wanted one, but in the past, either the deal and/or cash in pocket wasn't there. Now my eye sight's not that great near up and unless I hold my arm pretty far out, reading that watch just takes me a bit too long. Old fashioned Flieger B and A variety Pilot watches--Laco, Hamilton and Ticino, are what I rotate, as they work best with my eyes.

But it's a great timepiece, and representing the Blue Angels, that adds special significance. Citizen quality and technology too. That blue perforated band is super cool also--it all comes together very nicely indeed. Wear it proud, wear it well! Cheers!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> I believe the Eterna chronographs were from a WOW sale. I'm still waiting on a 4 hand Eterna from Joma.


Still waiting myself. Think I'll call them tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

techchallenger said:


> I believe the Eterna chronographs were from a WOW sale. I'm still waiting on a 4 hand Eterna from Joma.


Me too.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Whether it's coincidence or thread validation, or something else, two deals for a watch from my short list have popped in the last week: The Glycine Double Twelve and the Stowa Marine Date.

Thanks to all you shameless enablers. Now I need another watch box. Not that that's a bad thing. ;-)


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Whether it's coincidence or thread validation, or something else, two deals for a watch from my short list have popped in the last week: The Glycine Double Twelve and the Stowa Marine Date.
> 
> Thanks to all you shameless enablers. Now I need another watch box. Not that that's a bad thing. ;-)


Would you kindly tell me how you arrived at the Double Twelve version compared to the other Airman options?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

papa_E said:


> Just picked up a Citizen Blue Angels Chrono on strap from eBay for $259 w/ free shipping. I think it's a good deal and considering I've been lusting for one for quite sometime... I just decided to go ahead with it.
> 
> Pic from web:
> 
> ...


Great for the price IMHO


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

papa_E said:


> Just picked up a Citizen Blue Angels Chrono on strap from eBay for $259 w/ free shipping. I think it's a good deal and considering I've been lusting for one for quite sometime... I just decided to go ahead with it.
> 
> Pic from web:
> 
> ...


I got one of those coming myself. Price plus 6% ebay bucks was hard to pass up.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

techchallenger said:


> Would you kindly tell me how you arrived at the Double Twelve version compared to the other Airman options?


Sure.

40mm case, which for my spindly wrist is is a good fit. And as I recall, it is a new design.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

techchallenger said:


> Picked mine up just after midnight eastern - thanks for the code. I'm impressed with how thin the watch is for a diver. I debated between a few options and ultimately chose the one I thought looked the least like a Rolex homage.


^ x2 - I lucked out and got the discount too. Mine says out 15-20 days before shipping. Did you get the same email? Apparently there's no legit estimate, since they are at the mercy of the manufacturer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> No orange diver yet? You have everything!


I vacillate between an orange diver and a hulk-green diver, and end up getting neither.

When those Tisells come back into stock, I'll probably pull the trigger on a green.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> ^ x2 - I lucked out and got the discount too. Mine says out 15-20 days before shipping. Did you get the same email? Apparently there's no legit estimate, since they are at the mercy of the manufacturer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like an inventory issue. Someone posted earlier that they received there's in 2 days to the US. Which model did you order?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Sounds like an inventory issue. Someone posted earlier that they received there's in 2 days to the US. Which model did you order?


It either says in stock or it doesn't. If not, they get the watch from the factory through an authorized distributor. Once they have it, it will show up in a couple of days.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Sounds like an inventory issue. Someone posted earlier that they received there's in 2 days to the US. Which model did you order?


I ordered model no. 3861.196N-D9. For the same reason as above, being that I felt it looked the least like a Rolex homage of sorts. Can't upload a picture, Bc i only have a couple posts. Sorry. Long term browser, first time commenting/participating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> It either says in stock or it doesn't. If not, they get the watch from the factory through an authorized distributor. Once they have it, it will show up in a couple of days.


That's true. It said estimated 15-20 days to ship. And I knew that when I made the purchase. Worth the wait, and will (hopefully) keep me from buying something else for the time being!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> ^ x2 - I lucked out and got the discount too. Mine says out 15-20 days before shipping. Did you get the same email? Apparently there's no legit estimate, since they are at the mercy of the manufacturer.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. 15-20 _working_ days.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

techchallenger said:


> Yup. 15-20 _working_ days.


Zzzzzing! Did not even think about that. I sold my old WAB2010 Tag to justify this purchase. In an odd way, I find these unique. Hopefully worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> I ordered model no. 3861.196N-D9. For the same reason as above, being that I felt it looked the least like a Rolex homage of sorts. Can't upload a picture, Bc i only have a couple posts. Sorry. Long term browser, first time commenting/participating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black on black, good choice, but I'm guessing would be a popular model and is probably the reason for the longer wait.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has the Ball Fireman Santa Fe DLC Limited Edition automatic, ETA2824-2 movement, for $759.24 with iConsumer rebate.

That beats a really good Sigma Time on eBay sale by $100, and others by a lot more.

Ball Fireman Santa Fe DLC Limited Edition Mens Watch Model: NM3098C-L3J-BKGR


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Decision made (although not necessarily by choice)....the Extreme Sailing Yacht Timer from Overstock.com arrived today. Unfortunately, though, it is NOT the version on their website. The model I received has the 360 degrees compass bezel, along with the deployment clasp and strap that needs to be cut to fit. So, back it goes. Hopefully I'll do better with the Extreme Diver on bracelet from Gemnation.



dumberdrummer said:


> Ridiculous sale on some Alpina models at Gemnation now; rivaling, if not beating last year's deals! I just scored an Extreme Diver 300 automatic on a bracelet for $535! 11.2% iConsumer cash back nets out at $475.08 (and no shipping or tax for me)! Watches at Gemnation.com
> Now I'll need to decide between this and the Alpina Yacht Timer I've already got inbound.....


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> What an odd (and affordable) way to make a small watch big.
> 
> Put an unchanged watch movement dial and hands in a bigger case. Oh there is a space... fill it with a chapter ring. Yeah.. there we go.


Fixed it for 'ya :-d

At a $100 list price, I think this is more appropriate.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree 100%. I saw the deal and immediately jumped on it and was able to secure the $300+ discount. I recently sold my Steinhart OVM and have been regretting it so this Combat Sub should fill that void nicely.



gabethegoat said:


> Unfair to say it "ruins" it, IMO.
> 
> If someone happens upon one of these bargains organically and decides to buy the watch, good for them.
> If they do so and then share the deal here, good for all of us.
> ...


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Traser 6505, 6506 at Island Watch.

$217 strap, 247 bracelet.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I figured a small pic is better than no pic at all, eh?

Love my Traser 6600 - trits rule!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

friendofpugs said:


> I figured a small pic is better than no pic at all, eh?
> 
> Love my Traser 6600 - trits rule!


T100 or T25?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Panatime has a nylon NATO BOGO promo through the Fifth: NATO Watch Straps & Bands | Panatime

I have several and find them to be pretty good.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Lum-Tec still has there Overstock sale going on. Some markdowns on current and demo models as well as the "juneclearance" code to take a further 22% only good through midnight tonight.

Picked up an M74 Phantom to go with my M33 Phantom for $360 shipped. Asked to match serial numbers with my M33 and they were nice enough to do so.

Code works on straps as well.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Received an email that Nato Strap Co. is having a BOGO for all the nylon Nato straps they sell June 30 - July 5. Indicate the free nylon strap of your choosing in the comment box at checkout. NATO Strap Co.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

E-bay daily deal has the Citizen Blue Angels Eco-Drive for 259.99. This is $40 less than Jomashop.

Way too busy a dial for me!

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather Mens Watch AT8020 03L 0013205097539 | eBay


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Rotary skeleton watch w/Miyota automatic movement from Bluefly for $79.99 w/coupon code JULY4: Rotary Men's Auto Black Genuine Leather Skeletonized Silver-Tone Dial Ss (384226401) | Bluefly







I don't know much about Rotary but some of their watches look pretty nice. Looks like they make watches with Chinese, Japanese, and Swiss movements. I also don't have any experience with Bluefly, so I can't speak to their quality of service or reliability, etc.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Panatime has a nylon NATO BOGO promo through the Fifth: NATO Watch Straps & Bands | Panatime
> 
> I have several and find them to be pretty good.


NO COUPON CODE REQUIRED
Please indicate the FREE Nylon NATO® of your choosing in the comment box at checkout! 
Offer valid 6/30/16 through 7/5/16


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

tommy_boy said:


> Panatime has a nylon NATO BOGO promo through the Fifth: NATO Watch Straps & Bands | Panatime
> 
> I have several and find them to be pretty good.





mplsabdullah said:


> Received an email that Nato Strap Co. is having a BOGO for all the nylon Nato straps they sell June 30 - July 5. Indicate the free nylon strap of your choosing in the comment box at checkout. NATO Strap Co.





taike said:


> NO COUPON CODE REQUIRED
> Please indicate the FREE Nylon NATO of your choosing in the comment box at checkout!
> Offer valid 6/30/16 through 7/5/16


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

TOM has extended their sale. 20% off a Patek Phillipe that's already under 10K seems like a good deal for somebody here. Also Alpina and Oris popping up there still. Nothing I can afford right now, but looking at this thread it seems like we have differing ideas on affordability.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/SNKN02.pid?source=406555555

I have one of these - makes a great about town, retro styled watch:

Ashford offers the Seiko Men's Recraft Series Automatic Leather Watch, model no. SNKN02, for $134. Coupon code "AFFRECRAFT82" cuts it to *$82.99*. With *free shipping*, that's $7 under our April mention and the lowest total price we could find now by $16. It features a Hardlex crystal, see-through caseback, stainless steel and yellow gold-plated case, leather strap, date window, Malaysian mechanical automatic movement, and water resistance to 165 feet. Deal ends July 4.

Holy double pic post


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

kinglee said:


> E-bay daily deal has the Citizen Blue Angels Eco-Drive for 259.99. This is $40 less than Jomashop.
> 
> Way too busy a dial for me!
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Leather Mens Watch AT8020 03L 0013205097539 | eBay


Check for ebay bucks mail also. I got 6% in eBay bucks also when I ordered this a couple of days ago.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

As quartz chronographs go, this is a nice one. Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques, model LC1008-SS001-130, for $399. It's about $150 more on eBay and over $1,100 at Gemnation.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> TOM has extended their sale. 20% off a Patek Phillipe that's already under 10K seems like a good deal for somebody here. Also Alpina and Oris popping up there still. Nothing I can afford right now, but looking at this thread it seems like we have differing ideas on affordability.


This is an interesting one...there is no way to ask questions about the watch though and I can see the hands appear corroded and the strap is aftermarket. I was excited about this one until I looked closely. The ad doesn't mention anything about condition.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160630/116432e69e4107e967ed47287661a466.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160630/ce54546b17840b2b31bdc4a7334e43b7.jpg[IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Are Panatime and NATOStrapCo the same company essentially?


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> El Primitivo said:
> 
> 
> > TOM has extended their sale. 20% off a Patek Phillipe that's already under 10K seems like a good deal for somebody here. Also Alpina and Oris popping up there still. Nothing I can afford right now, but looking at this thread it seems like we have differing ideas on affordability.
> ...


I also think many of TOM alleged "unworn" condition to be dodgy as.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Touch of Modern is offering an additional 20% off, which combined with their current sale of Marc and Sons automatic dive and marine watches, makes them pretty good deals. The prices are a little lower than Marc and Sons' website, and you're eliminating 30-Euro shipping to the U.S.

Miyota 9100 movement, sapphire, screw-down crown, 1000m water resistance, $272. (Pic borrowed from the Interwebs)









Miyota 9015, sapphire, helium release valve, screw-down, sapphire, 1000 meters, fully-lumed dial, $352.









Miyota 9015 marine watch with sapphire, $216









... among several others.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/marc-sons-5ef7cb36-9094-42bf-8f8f-74a99888ec80


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

shelfcompact said:


> Are Panatime and NATOStrapCo the same company essentially?


I believe yes they are under the same umbrella.


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Jomashop on eBay's got the Movado Museum Black Dial for $180 -- $315 (63%) off the list price. Looks like it's $200 on Jomashop.com, so eBay's the way to go, especially if you don't pay sales tax.

http://item.ebay.com/380931138113


----------



## ventanaman (Dec 7, 2015)

Roy Hobbs said:


> Traser 6505, 6506 at Island Watch.
> 
> $217 strap, 247 bracelet.


Very nice. The P6506 is my absolute favorite beater watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

ventanaman said:


> Very nice. The P6506 is my absolute favorite beater watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like very lightweight watches for my beaters. Any idea what the weight is our how it compares weight wise to the titanium Citizen Skyhawk?

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Maranez 20% off again Jul 1-4.


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

American Pie FTW!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

docvail said:


> View attachment 8609810


How much do these models cost? Is the second one from the right in stock?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> How much do these models cost? Is the second one from the right in stock?


They're all on backorder.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And as is the case with most of the deals posted here, these "models" were discontinued 17 years ago!



NYAndrew said:


> They're all on backorder.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> How much do these models cost? Is the second one from the right in stock?


Hey... Wait a second, I had that one in my cart ( I even called and put my credit card number on file for recurrent charges).

Me!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Hey... Wait a second, I had that one in my cart ( I even called and put my credit card number on file for recurrent charges).
> 
> Me!


Is that what they call it these days, "in my cart"? ;-)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

bboybatac said:


> I'm unsure if this watchgecko.com deal has been posted. (Can't check readily since I'm on Tapatalk.)
> 
> The Geckota 22mm Classic Mesh Butterfly Clasp bracelet is listed on sale for $28.72 USD where as regular price is $53.13.
> 
> ...


Mine showed up today. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I vacillate between an orange diver and a hulk-green diver, and end up getting neither.
> 
> When those Tisells come back into stock, I'll probably pull the trigger on a green.


Every dive watch aficionado (or "aholic") should have an orange dial diver. My introduction was an Orient Orange Ray. I see that Amazon has some back in stock with bracelet for $130. This is really a nice watch that is in my regular rotation. In fact, I'm of the opinion it is one of the most balanced and thought out budget divers. It has great wrist presence!

http://www.amazon.com/Orient-EM6500AM-Automatic-Stainless-Orange/dp/B00A6U2EZ8

Once you have own an orange diver, you can't imagine not have one. You will most likely have several! They are addictive.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The Armida sale that was mentioned the other day is now live. %15 is automatically taken off in the cart


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A watch store from New York, via its eBay, is selling the Edox Geoscope automatic for $1,095. That's about $420 better than others. The watch has sold a couple of times used on eBay in the $1,000 range. But I'm trying to remember if it ever dipped below $1,000 before.

Edox Geoscope Limited Edition Watch 07002 3 C1 | eBay









EDIT: It looks like it's been to at least $988 in the past.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Does anyone one know if Jomashop participates in any of the cashback, rebate sites such as BeFrugal, iConsumer, Ebates, GivingAssistant.org, etc? 

I'd really appreciate it if anyone's heard yay or nay. Could potentially add up to major pizza money if one or more are linked in. 

THANKS!!!


R.A.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

They do not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

As mentioned 'round these parts many times before, Cashback Comparison & Rebate Comparison - Compare Cash Back Rates is your friend!

More specifically: JomaShop Cashback 6% - Compare Joma Shop Cash Back Rebate Rates (however, I have no idea about any of the cash back sites listed for Joma)



Robangel said:


> Does anyone one know if Jomashop participates in any of the cashback, rebate sites such as BeFrugal, iConsumer, Ebates, GivingAssistant.org, etc?
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if anyone's heard yay or nay. Could potentially add up to major pizza money if one or more are linked in.
> 
> ...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> The Armida sale that was mentioned the other day is now live. %15 is automatically taken off in the cart


You all suck!! I am completely broke dammit! I was eyeing an Armida and looking at different brass watches because I always wanted a brass diver. And with this dag gone friggin sale, and also being a brass diver, how can you NOT buy one ! I am going deeper into debt. I really have to stop reading this thread. ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Big price drop on this Drive From Citizen Eco-Drive Women's FD1063-57X POV 2.0 WatchI Just ordered one for my girlfriend it. Currently sells for $125, used to be around $200


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> You all suck!! I am completely broke dammit! I was eyeing an Armida and looking at different brass watches because I always wanted a brass diver. And with this dag gone friggin sale, and also being a brass diver, how can you NOT buy one ! I am going deeper into debt. I really have to stop reading this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I think maranez is also having a 20% sale and they stock brass watches too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury








Citizen titanium Eco drive chrono alarm perpetual calendar $175

Good deal IMHO


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> I think maranez is also having a 20% sale and they stock brass watches too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did see that as well but like the details on the bezel of the A1 a bit more. And the sale is not active when I looked.

Edit: Marenez's 20% active as well

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> I did see that as well but like the details on the bezel of the A1 a bit more. And the sale is not active when I looked.
> 
> Edit: Marenez's 20% active as well
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


You have to put it in your cart and go to checkout to see the 15% discount.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has the Ball Fireman Santa Fe DLC Limited Edition automatic, ETA2824-2 movement, for $759.24 with iConsumer rebate.
> 
> That beats a really good Sigma Time on eBay sale by $100, and others by a lot more.
> 
> ...


Looks like Sigma has responded by lowering their price on ebay to $763. I bought this a few months ago when it was around this same LOW price-- it's a great looking watch- I think one issue is the Burlington Northern Santa Fe logo varies and one version is newer or older --- I think this is actually the newer version, maybe after a merger.

Ball Men&apos;s NM3098C L3JBKGR Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch | eBay


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> You have to put it in your cart and go to checkout to see the 15% discount.


Thanks man I was referring to the Marenez sale of 20%. I already bought the Armida A1 42 for the great sale price. My first brass.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> You all suck!! I am completely broke dammit! I was eyeing an Armida and looking at different brass watches because I always wanted a brass diver.......


Have to recommend getting a BRONZE diver:

Beware the Brass - Professional BoatBuilder Magazine

Over the years, a brass watch case worn on sweaty, salty wrists will eventually deteriorate the zinc component in brass and slowly rot the brass case as the zinc evaporates, particularly fine details like threads, lugs, bezel internals and any other thin features.

"Because many brass alloys contain a substantial amount of zinc, they are especially susceptible to "dezincification," whereby the zinc selectively corrodes and leaves a porous copper shell that retains its shape but has little strength"

Rotten brass with threads gone:










Bronze does NOT contain zinc.

Bronze Zelos Helmsman


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Have to recommend getting a BRONZE diver:
> 
> Beware the Brass - Professional BoatBuilder Magazine
> 
> ...


Its a under 300usd watch thanks to the sale. By the time, if that even happens to the amida, I think I may be pushing Daisy's by then lol.

And plus I already have a Zelos Helmsman but in ss.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

If you don't mind 2-tone, $300 incl US shipping is a scorching price for a lovely 37mm brand-name Swiss dress watch with an ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal and a nice slim 8.5mm height.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-case-automatic-movement.html


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> How much do these models cost? Is the second one from the right in stock?


Beware, they are advertised as new, but they are really used / store display models ;-)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

So many deals, so little money...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JeanRichard Aquascope on bracelet. $799 with code "*DMAQUAS799".*

I have a Terrascope that appears to have the same dial or dial texture. It's beautiful in real life.

I'd buy one if I didn't already have four JR watches.

JeanRichard Aquascope 60400-11C601-11A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but you can do better. I saw this very same watch selling for $117 in a TJ Maxx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I really like this watch Timex Men's T2N700 Intelligent Quartz SL Series Fly-Back Chronograph Brown Leather Strap Watch (B0053EXKFK)
Currently for the lowest price that I can remember for this watch on Amazon. Only $86


----------



## youngfu (Jun 24, 2016)

Clockworks synergy having a promotion now
http://us7.campaign-archive2.com/?u=719e2ca22429b5f636ad2a7a5&id=504dd43ad8&e=ea90d27e86


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nomos club on massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nomos-...otional 2016-07-01&utm_term=Daily Promotional

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Nomos club on massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nomos-club-watch?utm_placement=1&referer=GJWFW7&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-07-01&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's even cheaper than I can find in Germany right now. Too bad I don't want a Club. :-(


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

So this just arrived








Cannot say enough good things about watchgeckota's customer service. Very fast responses, super nice, and they even merged two orders - and upgraded to DHL for free!
They've made a believer out of me.

Here is one of the perforated ones on the VSA. For five bucks and change, it's an unbelievable value.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Jomashop has a flash sale through July 5 going on for Raymond Weil, Invicta, IWC and Certina. Flash Sales & Events | Watches, ........, Crystals - Jomashop

Of note is the Certina DS-8 Chronograph Moonphase with Silver Dial and Brown Strap for $469. A previous Jomadeal had the brown dial version priced at $449.

Certina DS-8 Chronograph Moon Phase Silver Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch C0334501603100 - Certina - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> So this just arrived...


That's why my order got canceled! You bought out the entire inventory!

Haha kidding but let us know how the quality of the straps are. Love those colors!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> That's why my order got canceled! You bought out the entire inventory!
> 
> Haha kidding but let us know how the quality of the straps are. Love those colors!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry Officer! For what it's worth, initial impression is good. Slightly better than typical HR straps, not as good as Hirsch.


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

Guys.... Kontiki's are BACK!

Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, Handbags, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Nomos club on massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nomos-club-watch?utm_placement=1&referer=GJWFW7&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-07-01&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


Oh, my. Very interested. But I fear the 36mm manual would be too small for me; and the 41.5 mm would be too big.

That Bruno Sohnle quartz model I picked up cheap in that earlier clearance sale I have instance buyer's remorse on -- way too big for an all-dial watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KuboWUS said:


> Guys.... Kontiki's are BACK!
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


With the navy blue one, no less!

I actually had it down to just a click away ... then it started bothering me that, even on a bracelet, they're selling it for $400 more than the other KonTiki models.

Just can't justify buying it for $760-something after rebate and coupons. Not when the other ones probably go down near the high $300s.

But damn, is that a beautiful watch.


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

I couldn't help myself, saw the blue dial one on WoW for $499....and picked it up!!!! Hope it gets fulfilled.



KuboWUS said:


> Guys.... Kontiki's are BACK!
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> How 'bout a beautiful watch with a manufacture movement for $794.26 after iConsumer rebate?
> 
> Alpina Manufacture Tribute To Alpina Kim Mens Watch Model: AL-710KM4E6
> 
> ...


That's the steal on their sale. I'm testing the heritage/vintage version now and it's stunning. Wears a bit smaller than the 41.5 would suggest. Incredible details and mvt for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's the steal on their sale. I'm testing the heritage/vintage version now and it's stunning. Wears a bit smaller than the 41.5 would suggest. Incredible details and mvt for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Any pics to share?!?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

KuboWUS said:


> I couldn't help myself, saw the blue dial one on WoW for $499....and picked it up!!!! Hope it gets fulfilled.


Oh man that's tempting.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KuboWUS said:


> I couldn't help myself, saw the blue dial one on WoW for $499....and picked it up!!!! Hope it gets fulfilled.


Thanks for the heads-up that it was so much less on WoW! I ordered, too. Hopefully they have more than one ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ottski44 said:


> Any pics to share?!?


Yeah. A bunch. Posted several in new Alpina model thread in their sub forum. 
I'll do a review too while I have it and the heritage diver grey dial. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With the navy blue one, no less!
> 
> I actually had it down to just a click away ... then it started bothering me that, even on a bracelet, they're selling it for $400 more than the other KonTiki models.
> 
> ...


WoW knows that people love that bracelet -- and that it can cost as much as $100 or more to get from someone on the secondary market. Why not ratchet up the price and earn some profit?

For me, I'll just switched out the strap on my KonTiki for a mesh bracelet. Looks great to me.


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

Ordered the Eterna Kontiki in blue from WoW but it wouldn't finish the checkout after i submitted payment. I checked online banking and the money got taken out so hopefully I get a confirmation email to see what just happened. Regardless, thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. A bunch. Posted several in new Alpina model thread in their sub forum.
> I'll do a review too while I have it and the heritage diver grey dial.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I know that some on Worn & Wound gave Alpina grief for incorporating the KM 710 on the dial (because of the reference to the German Kriegsmarine of World War II). But if Alpina didn't include in, some would complain about it not being a faithful reproduction of a watch from that era. No victory either way.


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

What mesh is that? Thanks in advance!



Sevenmack said:


> WoW knows that people love that bracelet -- and that it can cost as much as $100 or more to get from someone on the secondary market. Why not ratchet up the price and earn some profit?
> 
> For me, I'll just switched out the strap on my KonTiki for a mesh bracelet. Looks great to me.
> View attachment 8619106


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks for the heads-up that it was so much less on WoW! I ordered, too. Hopefully they have more than one ...


This thread is evil. Got a click away from ordering one of those.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sevenmack said:


> Looks great. I know that some on Worn & Wound gave Alpina grief for incorporating the KM 710 on the dial (because of the reference to the German Kriegsmarine of World War II). But if Alpina didn't include in, some would complain about it not being a faithful reproduction of a watch from that era. No victory either way.


Well. I don't get the complaint?? Alpina supplier the German Kriegsmarine so this is a reedition of their original issued model. So why not put the KM710 on the dial?? 
plus they offer a little more modern version which doesn't have the KM710 on the dial. So everyone should be happy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, my. Very interested. But I fear the 36mm manual would be too small for me; and the 41.5 mm would be too big.
> 
> That Bruno Sohnle quartz model I picked up cheap in that earlier clearance sale I have instance buyer's remorse on -- way too big for an all-dial watch.


Yes that's the only thing that's stopping me as well. 38 or 40mm and I would be all over it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

KuboWUS said:


> I couldn't help myself, saw the blue dial one on WoW for $499....and picked it up!!!! Hope it gets fulfilled.


I guess there were only one of white dial with blue! By the time I logged into my cashback site, it was gone!! Ohh well, I guess I should spend that on new windows for the house instead.



KuboWUS said:


> Guys.... Kontiki's are BACK!
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Thanks anyway KuboWUS!


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Yes that's the only thing that's stopping me as well. 38 or 40mm and I would be all over it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Club Datum is 38.5mm.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well. I don't get the complaint?? Alpina supplier the German Kriegsmarine so this is a reedition of their original issued model. So why not put the KM710 on the dial??
> plus they offer a little more modern version which doesn't have the KM710 on the dial. So everyone should be happy


I couldn't agree more! Between your French heritage and my Jewish heritage -- and the fact that my father was permanently disabled after landing on Utah Beach on D-Day -- we have no issues with it. We cannot (and should not) rewrite history to placate this over sensitive politically correct world.

[Mods: If this post is too political, please delete and accept my apologies.]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

YellowBullet said:


> Club Datum is 38.5mm.


Only $750 extra for 2.5mm. What a deal. Glad I got my Nomos from the Lex Tempus sale.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

cloggedb said:


> Ordered the Eterna Kontiki in blue from WoW but it wouldn't finish the checkout after i submitted payment. I checked online banking and the money got taken out so hopefully I get a confirmation email to see what just happened. Regardless, thanks for the heads-up!


From past experience with them on kontikis don't count your chickens until you get the mail that it's been despatched.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry S said:


> I couldn't agree more! Between your French heritage and my Jewish heritage -- and the fact that my father was permanently disabled after landing on Utah Beach on D-Day -- we have no issues with it. We cannot (and should not) rewrite history to placate this over sensitive politically correct world.
> 
> [Mods: If this post is too political, please delete and accept my apologies.]


Can't agree more. My great Gd dad and both gd dads fought in the wars. One was a prisoner of the .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So I read on a site that Iconsumer had 11.2% rebate. I joined (was only a befrugal member) and when I sign in to check Gemnation it shows only 5.6%?
What am I missing ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

KuboWUS said:


> What mesh is that? Thanks in advance!


Got this one from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017351WLK/. Cost $9.99. Very comfortable and solidly made for the price.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

garf666 said:


> This thread is evil. Got a click away from ordering one of those.


Whew if they had the black/yellow KonTiki I would have been done for!


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Got this one from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017351WLK/. Cost $9.99. Very comfortable and solidly made for the price.


I got the same mesh band but my experience with it is not so good. The band didn't stay lock together and the watch fly off my wrist a few times within the first week. Maybe I'm just super unlucky but I got another one that is much better. Regular metal band even if it come loose is still a loop around ur wrist. These kind of band will come completely off. But it is very nice looking and comfortable though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneils (Jun 27, 2016)

iuserman said:


> I really like this watch (timex t2n700)
> Currently for the lowest price that I can remember for this watch on Amazon. Only $86


the brown/gold-tone version is on sale for 71.99 if anyone is interested. Nice watch.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

bk_market said:


> I got the same mesh band but my experience with it is not so good. The band didn't stay lock together and the watch fly off my wrist a few times within the first week. Maybe I'm just super unlucky but I got another one that is much better. Regular metal band even if it come loose is still a loop around ur wrist. These kind of band will come completely off. But it is very nice looking and comfortable though.


I can see that. The manufacturer, Richie, is hit or miss when it comes to the clasps on its bracelets. This time around, the clasps are holding up properly. The good news is that at least they are inexpensive and easy to replace. On the other hand, I have had a few $100-plus German-made mesh bracelets whose clasps were no better than the $10 offerings on Amazon. Which is why I can't wait to see what Visitor Watch comes up with for the mesh bracelet it is supposed to debut this fall. Looks like it will be high-quality and will fit 22-mm watches.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Wanted the blue Kontiki for a long time so that was a quick decision. This will be the 4th in addition to a white date, black date and the new chrono. Have to sell a few if this blue Kontiki ships..

SUMMERTIME25 takes off $25 and Befrugal another 8%. Great deal for $437, especially on the bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blufly
20% off order 
JULY4



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

This looks good at WoW








not too sure on the prices though


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Only $750 extra for 2.5mm. What a deal. Glad I got my Nomos from the Lex Tempus sale.


$750 extra for 2.5mm extra and the date wheel. I admit that's not much of a deal. The base 36mm Club was a great deal but they are all sold out.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

taike said:


> This *model in the photo *looks good at WoW


Fixed that for you.


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> So this just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic service. Got 2 pairs via Royal Mail 24. That's in 24 hours. Well packaged, free spring bars. The resealable bags can be used to put your old belt and bits. Will definitely be using these guys again. Our man, Jonathan Quinn replies to your emails personally, and answers all questions thoroughly. Fantastic service.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

techchallenger said:


> Whew if they had the black/yellow KonTiki I would have been done for!


Or the White/Blue version.

I just can't force myself to like the Silver on white numbers o the current ones for sale.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So anyone knows how to get the 11% cash bad from IConsumer instead of the 5.6%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The blue KonTiki was also listed by The Watchery on eBay and is now sold out. WoW is showing only 4 left. Hurry if you want one!  I bet they'll be sold out within a few hours or less.

Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

taike said:


> This looks good at WoW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeahhhh sure does look good.

But what about the Invicta sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So anyone knows how to get the 11% cash bad from IConsumer instead of the 5.6%
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


What is says is what you get.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> What is says is what you get.


Why is everyone mentioning the 11+% then? And a
Rebate comparo site also list at 11%? 
Figured there was some steps or trick to it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

They had a double rebate promotion going on for a while. I guess that's over now.



Jeep99dad said:


> Why is everyone mentioning the 11+% then? And a
> Rebate comparo site also list at 11%?
> Figured there was some steps or trick to it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

How much where the kontiki on bracelet during the frenzy a few months back?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> How much where the kontiki on bracelet during the frenzy a few months back?


$460 after coupon, before tax, before cash back

Basically same price now before coupon


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Why is everyone mentioning the 11+% then? And a
> Rebate comparo site also list at 11%?
> Figured there was some steps or trick to it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


No tricks, they keep changing these numbers almost daily.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> So anyone knows how to get the 11% cash bad from IConsumer instead of the 5.6%


I just checked an old email -- the double rebate promotion ended yesterday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thechin said:


> No tricks, they keep changing these numbers almost daily.





YellowBullet said:


> They had a double rebate promotion going on for a while. I guess that's over now.


Thanks. Bad timing on my part it seems. 

Thanks for your reply. I may use befrugal instead then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> The blue KonTiki was also listed by The Watchery on eBay and is now sold out. WoW is showing only 4 left. Hurry if you want one!  I bet they'll be sold out within a few hours or *less*.
> 
> Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 8620210


These are now out of stock. I watched them disappear in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry S said:


> I just checked an old email -- the double rebate promotion ended yesterday.


Ah ah!  of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

OK, this is the second time I ordered a Kontiki on bracelet, the first was a few months ago when they send me the out of stock email, lets see if I score this time or not.

And by the way, gemnation also screwed me this week with the Alpina I ordered on sale, they didn't even send an email < I had to call them and find out the watch was gone.....


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

coopc said:


> These are now out of stock. I watched them disappear in a matter of minutes.


That was fast! There probably will be a few for sale on eBay for $899 next week.. :roll: Too bad we'll have to wait until Tuesday to know if our orders got fulfilled.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

taike said:


> $460 after coupon, before tax, before cash back
> 
> Basically same price now before coupon


Thanks for the reply. Orders a blue on bracelet. Hope it goes through so I can see about the hype these seem to generate.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Casebackholic still shows 11.2% so I thought I was all set :-(

Thanks again everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> So anyone knows how to get the 11% cash bad from IConsumer instead of the 5.6%


It looks like their special doubled rebate is finished.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> That was fast! There probably will be a few for sale on eBay for $899 next week.. :roll: Too bad we'll have to wait until Tuesday to know if our orders got fulfilled.


Don't forget the ones that will pop up on the WUS sale forum as well.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This Victorinox was mentioned before, and is now 499 before all the extra savings,










Victorinox Swiss Army 241520 Watches,Men's Infantry Auto Chrono Brown Gen. Leather and Dial Gunmetal IP SS, Luxury Victorinox Swiss Army Automatic Watches


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KuboWUS said:


> Guys.... Kontiki's are BACK!
> 
> Eterna, TheWatchery.com, Eterna Watches, ........, Jewelry, Sunglasses


Haha dammit, I woke up and noticed the thread has right new pages and thought something had happened... and I missed out again.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

eljay said:


> Haha dammit, I woke up and noticed the thread has right new pages and thought something had happened... and I missed out again.


So you literally slept it through ?
This one is still available, I love the strap but thought bracelet is even better.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> So you literally slept it through ?
> This one is still available, I love the strap but thought bracelet is even better.


Check my location 

The black dial doesn't interest me as much as some of the others and genuine gator straps can cause customs to deny importation of they catch it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> That was fast! There probably will be a few for sale on eBay for $899 next week.. :roll: Too bad we'll have to wait until Tuesday to know if our orders got fulfilled.


The Tuesday wait going to be painful. Even worse if a cancel notice comes through after the wait.
Can anyone chime in about the accuracy of WOWs online show of inventory. Showed 4 when I ordered.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> *Caseback*holic still shows 11.2% so I thought I was all set :-(
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You are a true WIS and bummer you missed the double cb. There'll always be other deals though.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> Haha dammit, I woke up and noticed the thread has right new pages and thought something had happened... and I missed out again.


Haha, eljay this is like the 100th time that this happens to you during Eterna sales man, you really need to change your sleeping schedule or migrate to a more Kontiki-deals friendly time zone


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> The Tuesday wait going to be painful. Even worse if a cancel notice comes through after the wait.
> Can anyone chime in about the accuracy of WOWs online show of inventory. Showed 4 when I ordered.


Oooh, mama, my order is shown as shipped, check your accounts for an update.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

thechin said:


> Oooh, mama, my order is shown as shipped, check your accounts for an update.


Who did you order from?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

YellowBullet said:


> Club Datum is 38.5mm.


Yes but don't want to spend that much right now. A 38mm at the base price of the drop would have been nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

Already got a tracking number for my Blue dial kontiki! So excited to get this watch, I hope the blue is nice.

My black dial on bracelet might be showing up on ebay soon (since I can't log into my other account with 100+ posts).

Hope everyone has a great 4th!!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

world of watches



mplsabdullah said:


> Who did you order from?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

thechin said:


> world of watches


Positive sign for me then. Thanks for the reply. What time did you order and how many where in stock at that time?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thedius said:


> Haha, eljay this is like the 100th time that this happens to you during Eterna sales man, you really need to change your sleeping schedule or migrate to a more Kontiki-deals friendly time zone


It's turned into an Eterna-wide curse!

Oh well, one day...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Positive sign for me then. Thanks for the reply. What time did you order and how many where in stock at that time?


I think 2-3pm, no clue how many were there at that time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I DIDN'T get a shipping notification on the blue KonTiki, so I'm assuming the worst.

I know we're not supposed to like black-and-gold, but I think this looks sharp. Citizen Eco-Drive Sailhawk, $233 at NY Watch Store. That's about $30 better than others.

Citizen Promaster Chronograph Watch JR4046-03E


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This is just an observation and not a specific deal. But all of the recent deals and purchase activity that I have seen Forum wide is also generating quite a bit of pre-owned sales. If you're not checking the sales forum regularly I think you are missing out on some really good opportunities for some watches that never show up as deals on this thread. On some sales posts, I'm seeing huge reductions in price sometimes on a daily basis. Check it out you might find a deal on something other than alpina, oris , or eterna. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Philadelphia Collins (Jun 30, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Bronze does NOT contain zinc.


There is no such thing as "bronze" in the sense that any number of alloys can, have, and will be correctly called "bronze."

Their common characteristic is that they contain Cu.

Bronze alloys contain Cu and Sn, and can contain Al, Mn, Ni, and/or Zn.

Therefore, bronze can contain zinc. This in turn means that the differences between brasses and bronzes are not distinguishable on the basis of whether they have Zn or not, but in fairness a brass will have Zn and a bronze may not.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I DIDN'T get a shipping notification on the blue KonTiki, so I'm assuming the worst.


At what time did you order? I ordered at 4:30pm when it still showed it was "in stock" and didn't show "Only x left" so I think it looks good. I didn't expect it to ship out that late in the day.

I'll actually be in the Miami area on vacation next week when it will be shipping out to Michigan on Tuesday.. the thought there is a blue KonTiki with my name on it in a warehouse not far away where I am staying and I have to wait a week to get it at home 1500 miles away is just cruel.... :-| :-d

Fortunately, I have some others from previous sales for this vacation so the wait isn't too bad after all. I think the white one will join me down south.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is just an observation and not a specific deal. But all of the recent deals and purchase activity that I have seen Forum wide is also generating quite a bit of pre-owned sales. If you're not checking the sales forum regularly I think you are missing out on some really good opportunities for some watches that never show up as deals on this thread. On some sales posts, I'm seeing huge reductions in price sometimes on a daily basis. Check it out you might find a deal on something other than alpina, oris , or eterna.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Indeed... that's what I'm hoping for. Buy up my little children. Buy up!! So that you can sell to me in a month at greatly reduced prices when you're done with them. Muhahahahaha. *evilly pets his cat as he watches from his armchair*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MontRoyal said:


> Indeed... that's what I'm hoping for. Buy up my little children. Buy up!! So that you can sell to me in a month at greatly reduced prices when you're done with them. Muhahahahaha. *evilly pets his cat as he watches from his armchair*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is also a whole slew of pre-orders set to release this fall right before the black friday through christmas deal season. That will also generate some massive resales. There are a couple of preorders that people are so caught up in the fanfare that they are buying multiples of easentially the same watch.....again that should result in some huge buying opportunities.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Did anyone get a ship notification from Joma for the KonTiki Four Hands? It shows they are now in stock so hopefully my order ships next week as well.

And still a good deal to mention in this thread one more time. $650 on bracelet and $595 on rubber/leather.
Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop










Hello, my name is nordwulf and I am a KonTikiholic... :think:


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

Order is still processing for my blue kontiki on the bracelet. Order was placed maybe 10 minutes after initial deal was posted so it should be interested to see come Tuesday. Starting to think I should've went with the white dial instead of the navy but hopefully I change my mind when/if it shows up!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko 5 SNK803/SNK805/SNK807/SNK809* *$49.99 w/FS - Buy It Now on eBay*


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

The Watchery. Flash sale now. Just for an Eterna Tangiers on bracelet for $399 less 8% cash back from befrugal. I haven't seen this version before. Auto with blue face.


Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Fekkin auto correct

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

This one









Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Motorola MOTO 360 *Androidwear Smartwatch (1st Gen) New in Box* $89.99 w/free shipping eBay

*


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Ill take that white face!



nordwulf said:


> Wanted the blue Kontiki for a long time so that was a quick decision. This will be the 4th in addition to a white date, black date and the new chrono. Have to sell a few if this blue Kontiki ships..
> 
> SUMMERTIME25 takes off $25 and Befrugal another 8%. Great deal for $437, especially on the bracelet.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Man I'm shaking my fists at the sky right now. I missed that Kontiki flash sale by an hour.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Porsche Design Flat Six automatic at The Watchery, coupon code 'SUMMERLUXURY50' and Be Frugal rebate take it to $598.

Porsche Design 6351.42.44.1256 Watches,Flat Six White Rubber Black Dial, Sport Porsche Design Automatic Watches

Now that is a summer watch.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is just an observation and not a specific deal. But all of the recent deals and purchase activity that I have seen Forum wide is also generating quite a bit of pre-owned sales. If you're not checking the sales forum regularly I think you are missing out on some really good opportunities for some watches that never show up as deals on this thread. On some sales posts, I'm seeing huge reductions in price sometimes on a daily basis. Check it out you might find a deal on something other than alpina, oris , or eterna.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


While I agree that you should keep an eye out for preowned sales and that you may view something that you don't normally see on this thread and that you may be able to get a good value, I've also noticed a slew of Kontiki's being offered for sale for $700, $800, $875, sometimes more. I'm not a buyer for those watches as long as I'm aware of this thread.

Thank you to all of those intrepid deal seekers & those that share their deals. Without you or this thread, I would not be able to enjoy this hobby quite as extensively as I do now!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko 5 SNK803/SNK805/SNK807/SNK809* *$49.99 w/FS - Buy It Now on eBay*


Where at?!?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Where at?!?


On ebay? Click the link


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

So I (hopefully) managed to snag a blue dial Kontiki on bracelet. Aside from the $90 shipping down under, I am pretty pumped. Does anyone know where I can get an OEM rubber band? I always thought it looked very sharp on the rubber.

The rubber pictured in this stock pic:


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Did anyone get a ship notification from Joma for the KonTiki Four Hands? It shows they are now in stock so hopefully my order ships next week as well.
> 
> And still a good deal to mention in this thread one more time. $650 on bracelet and $595 on rubber/leather.
> Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> ...


I hate you for showing me this. I seriously have resisted buying anything from this freaking thread until I fell in love at this very moment. This Kontiki is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Watch Station has 25% off sale items with FIREWORKS promo code. Most Zodiacs are not included, but a couple of Super Sea Wolfs are.

These drop to $486 with the promo code.

Zodiac Men's Watches | WATCH STATION®


----------



## KuboWUS (Jun 23, 2016)

I recently picked up the sea dragon, pretty nice looking watch. Probably position it at Hamilton level of finishing.











GregoryD said:


> Watch Station has 25% off sale items with FIREWORKS promo code. Most Zodiacs are not included, but a couple of Super Sea Wolfs are.
> 
> These drop to $486 with the promo code.
> 
> Zodiac Men's Watches | WATCH STATION®


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

GregoryD said:


> Watch Station has 25% off sale items with FIREWORKS promo code. Most Zodiacs are not included, but a couple of Super Sea Wolfs are.
> 
> These drop to $486 with the promo code.
> 
> Zodiac Men's Watches | WATCH STATION


Wow! I saw one of these exact models except preowned go for more on eBay! Great deal! Personally I want the steel bezel version with the different hands...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That red bezel zodiac is a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Double


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

taike said:


> On ebay? Click the link


Weird. But no link coming through for me. Must be a Tapatalk thing.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Weird. But no link coming through for me. Must be a Tapatalk thing.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/351691858716
Seller watchstore2


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

taike said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351691858716
> Seller watchstore2


Thank you.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Such a nice watch. Wish I knew if my blue dial went through - if it didn't, this would be a nice consolation. I wonder if this will stick around for a few more days...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> This one


Agreed. Beautiful looking watch at a great price. At 42mm though, it's just too big for me.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Did anyone get a ship notification from Joma for the KonTiki Four Hands? It shows they are now in stock so hopefully my order ships next week as well.
> 
> And still a good deal to mention in this thread one more time. $650 on bracelet and $595 on rubber/leather.
> Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.0217 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> ...


How long do you think it takes for Jomashop to deliver? I am leaving for vacation in 7 days. Not sure what to do... Nobody at home to take the packages inside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko 5 SNK803/SNK805/SNK807/SNK809* *$49.99 w/FS - Buy It Now on eBay*


Thanks for this. I've been wanting to add a 7s26 to my collection. Finally nudged me to pull the trigger on the green dial.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> How long do you think it takes for Jomashop to deliver? I am leaving for vacation in 7 days. Not sure what to do... Nobody at home to take the packages inside.


Depends on where you are in the world.. I ordered from them before and they often ship out the same day if the item is in stock. If ordered later in the afternoon, it most likely will be shipping the following business day. The chat on their website is a good way to find out if they actually have it in stock so try that first thing on Tuesday.


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> How long do you think it takes for Jomashop to deliver? I am leaving for vacation in 7 days. Not sure what to do... Nobody at home to take the packages inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got emailed a $20 off promo code. So hard not to buy lol.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Depends on where you are in the world.. I ordered from them before and they often ship out the same day if the item is in stock. If ordered later in the afternoon, it most likely will be shipping the following business day. The chat on their website is a good way to find out if they actually have it in stock so try that first thing on Tuesday.


Thanks for the feedback. Gosh, Tuesday seems so far away... I'm in PA, USA. Maybe I can get expedited shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Regular free shipping to PA is only 2 days so that's pretty fast.
Shipping Options - Jomashop


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

taike said:


> This looks good at WoW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed it for 'ya :-!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

heingericke said:


> Fantastic service. Got 2 pairs via Royal Mail 24. That's in 24 hours. Well packaged, free spring bars. The resealable bags can be used to put your old belt and bits. Will definitely be using these guys again. Our man, Jonathan Quinn replies to your emails personally, and answers all questions thoroughly. Fantastic service.


Whilst I can't fault the quality of service or the straps themselves, what is not made clear on the Watchgecko website is that these straps only adjust down to about 7". I have 6.1/4" wrists so have just wasted money on three straps that are miles too big for me. :roll:

If you have skinny wrists, look elsewhere.


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Whilst I can't fault the quality of service or the straps themselves, what is not made clear on the Watchgecko website is that these straps only adjust down to about 7". I have 6.1/4" wrists so have just wasted money on three straps that are miles too big for me. :roll:
> 
> If you have skinny wrists, look elsewhere.


Will he not accept a return?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> How long do you think it takes for Jomashop to deliver? I am leaving for vacation in 7 days. Not sure what to do... Nobody at home to take the packages inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can put a hold on your deliveries with the shipping company. They may charge a small fee, us mail doesn't.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> This one


$295 after coupon and cash back on Bluefly.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> $295 after coupon and cash back on Bluefly.


What coupon?

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> What coupon?


JULY4 for 20% off. It's on their front page.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> JULY4 for 20% off. It's on their front page.


Coupon is there but the watch isn't.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> Coupon is there but the watch isn't.


Maybe it sold out. They have a Sphero Drive for $1099 - 20% off + 8% cash back = $809 net

Eterna Eterna Madison Men's Automatic Watch (350232801) | Bluefly


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

dsbe90 said:


> While I agree that you should keep an eye out for preowned sales and that you may view something that you don't normally see on this thread and that you may be able to get a good value, I've also noticed a slew of Kontiki's being offered for sale for $700, $800, $875, sometimes more. I'm not a buyer for those watches as long as I'm aware of this thread.
> 
> Thank you to all of those intrepid deal seekers & those that share their deals. Without you or this thread, I would not be able to enjoy this hobby quite as extensively as I do now!


Having paid well into the four figures for my used Kontiki less than a year ago, I'd happily pay $ 700 for the right pristine one if someone else did all the legwork to get lucky on timing and get it into the country. It's all perspective.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Whilst I can't fault the quality of service or the straps themselves, what is not made clear on the Watchgecko website is that these straps only adjust down to about 7". I have 6.1/4" wrists so have just wasted money on three straps that are miles too big for me. :roll:
> 
> If you have skinny wrists, look elsewhere.


Oh ffs...


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Regular free shipping to PA is only 2 days so that's pretty fast.
> Shipping Options - Jomashop


Thanks I didn't see this map before. I would need to figure out if the 2 day shipping is necessary. It's a short week because of the holiday. They would only have 4 days to ship.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

heingericke said:


> Will he not accept a return?





eljay said:


> Oh ffs...


I was more annoyed by the fact that they are nice straps at a nice price and I really didn't want to send them back. The good news is I have been able to cut an extra hole to make them fit, so all is well. |>


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Using GOOGLE50, $3800 at Jomashop










Close second choice--the blue, on bracelet only $45 more, again w/ GOOGLE50








The silver/whitish dial with the gold indices won out. The blue seems a bit more sporty, perhaps having more 'pop' I realize, but given my collection and already having a favorite blue sports watch (Go away blue and white KonTiki, please!) and enough dive watches for a small navy, I went for a bit more of a dressy, yet still versatile watch. I don't need it to stand out for anyone anymore--it's personal--your style, my style--'to each his own'. Some say the boat teak deck lined look is already dated, but one person's 'dated' is another individual's 'classic' and I like and can live with it, hopefully for a long time, God willing.

Was looking for 40% off before pulling the trigger, but at near 39% off and many used models up for resale higher than that price and as this is a new watch, I bit. Tomorrow holds no promises. "Life's uncertain: eat dessert first", as my Mom says (only after I grew up, several tons of vegies later of course) So for now, sooner rather than later, and I'll spend a fair bit of my kids inheritance early! Besides, they'll each get a few nice watches one day...

Also considered the initial non 'master' non 15000 gauss anti-magnetic regular "coaxial" 8500 movement for a bit less over the newer 'Master Co-axial' 8500 (the 38.5 VS this 41.5mm size is often less $$$ as well), I went with the newer, anti-magnetic movement. I feel they should've retained the metal date surround found in the 38.5mm on the newer Master Co-axial 8500. Thought about the 43mm AT, but along with the higher price, I don't need that large a watch in this category.

But hey, nothing's perfect, or else perhaps we'd all have one watch. Sure, it's highly unlikely we'll ever need all that magnetic protection, but it's there! Besides, I like the way it all comes together on the dial font wise. If a super pretty woman, walking along the street while I'm driving doesn't cause me a wreck, glancing at this watch might for the first week or so!

This caught my eye at $4,495, plus an extra 3% off if you wire the money (Authenticwatches) Super price/deal, but it's a display model. They'll size it to your specs and these AT's bracelets are supposedly a pain to size. It's 'said' to be virtually perfect, box, papers, links etc, with a 5 year warranty:









I like day-date a lot of the time--covering several elements of time, but I think the top watch's symmetry is nicer--simpler, a bit more elegant, using the gold more, yet w/o being too much.

Lastly, I was sort of 'all about' getting a steel bracelet initially. Then I priced the genuine Omega crocodile--the band, deployment clasp/buckle, and from my albeit not exhaustive search, found out it seems to cost MORE to purchase than does the lovely steel Omega band, which inevitably, I'll probably get too, for summer wear here in hot, sweaty Georgia, USA. Might have the highly polished center links carefully given a brushed finish. I feel watches should be used and enjoyed and that includes a nice swim occasionally. We own them, not the other way around.

So, for us, this purchase about shoots down any European vacation for a while! But a vacation of a week or two, versus a lifetime with a watch one finds endearing make it almost sound a bit rational. Rome can wait.

But I'll have to not be too impulsive here for a while. I'd like to say "This my grail--game over", but I won't fool myself, never mind sound like a fool for ya'll--I'm afraid most of us know better....

It'd just be a bit easier if I could just block a few guys here, you know who--the 'usual suspects'--like that Worth the Wrist guy--that Yankee Express fella--a few others here (again, you know who you are!) who also fit the profile all too well....LOL!!!!


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Authenticwatches.com?....thanks but no thanks.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

maxixix said:


> Authenticwatches.com?....thanks but no thanks.


Have you had issues with authenticwatches.com in the past? I've had my eye on a few items there in the past. Should I reconsider if I'm ever interested in anything in their inventory?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

This thread is an incredible test of self-restraint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> maxixix said:
> 
> 
> > Authenticwatches.com?....thanks but no thanks.
> ...


They sold me a used watch as new and when I refused to keep it at a further discount they charged me 10% restocking fee. Plenty of bad reviews below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/forumsite/20758/topics/2827250?page=1&postid=26520034


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Can't really say anything good or bad about them, as other than a brief phone call, I've had no other interaction, no business dealings w/ them. But I found THIS interesting...There's no Omega authorized dealer in my city, so I called one that's long respected, in Charleston, S. Carolina and the guy filled me in on the 'grey market', without totally dismissing or bashing it.He also told me John Mayer lost his multi million dollar lawsuit on a number of rare, vintage Rolex he'd purchased, thinking they were 100% original but they weren't. They were to differing extents, 'frankenwatches'. I hadn't heard that before--how the law suit turned out. There was something about how his 'buddy'--who made a fortune dealing in rare watches, had worded the sales paperwork, allowing him to go scott free.

But sometime back, this gentlman's long established family store fell victim to a big heist, where a large number of Rolex watches were stolen. Rolex keeps data, serial numbers, specs etc on not just watches, but even on specific parts, more studiously than Utah's Mormons keep genetic records. OCD, anal perhaps, but they certainly run a tight, protective ship.

Eventually, some of the Rolex watches started turning up for sale at grey market sellers. I asked the fellow: "What were the names of the grey market operators?" He said: "I'm not at liberty to say right now, as it's still an active criminal investigation, but rest assured it involves names that you're probably quite familiar with."


Caveat emptor = "Buyer beware" indeed....


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

If unlike me you are british and aren't hoarding cash for the coming recession then _SALE10 _will get you an extra 10% in the goldsmiths sale

(Oris 65 at £720 seems a good deal).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watch Station has Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $210 after FIREWORKS coupon

http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...le/mens_clearance/classic_watch-ars3000p.html









This one got some attention in this thread a few months ago at $350.

Swiss made auto with genuine alligator strap. Fossil STP 1-11 clone of ETA 2824-2.

Movement review here http://watchguy.co.uk/review-stp-1-11/

I didn't like the fit on my wrist at $350, but may give it another try $210.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

taike said:


> Watch Station has Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $210 after FIREWORKS coupon
> 
> http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...le/mens_clearance/classic_watch-ars3000p.html
> 
> ...


Not interested in the watch, but thanks for the link about STP.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

duplicate post - SEE below


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Watch Station has Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $210 after FIREWORKS coupon
> 
> http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...le/mens_clearance/classic_watch-ars3000p.html
> 
> ...


Case design reminds of the momentum Lugano. Lugs that didn't curve down and kind of just jut out there. Ill fitting if you have flat wrists.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Heads up&#8230; AZfinetime seems to have found another Mido dual crown diver. $549
Still there as of 2:15pm PST 7/2

Buy a Mido Multifort Two Crown Diver M005.930.11.060.00 from an authorized dealer : AZ Fine Time

I got lucky and picked up a Hammy Khaki that was sold out when the sale was first announced last week. Seems they found another one and I didn't let it pass me by this time. Have a safe weekend.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Well that was fast… Mido Dual Crown is gone.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Anybody got a valid joma code I can use? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

ilikefishes said:


> Anybody got a valid joma code I can use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I used GOOGLE20 earlier today and it worked $20 off.

GOOGLE50 might work too if you spend over $1000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Shipped on the blue KonTiki!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

YellowBullet said:


> Just a heads up on those "Swiss" auto movements in the Armani.
> 
> Fossil uses Chinese-made Claro Semang movements in their "high end" Zodiacs, with enough finishing and polishing on the movement done in their Swiss factory to make the movement "Swiss Made" (which isn't much, since the movements are dirt-cheap to begin with, Swiss-added "value" through finishing doesn't have to be elaborate in order to account for 50% of the movement's value).
> 
> ...


This is from the prior Armani discussion, any issues from whomever bought last time around? ( worththewrist among others). Or is it too early to tell?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

P415B said:


> Well that was fast&#8230; Mido Dual Crown is gone.


Pvd version is still available and has really cool 2 tone lume










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> This is from the prior Armani discussion, any issues from whomever bought last time around? ( worththewrist among others). Or is it too early to tell?


Quoted post doesn't sound accurate in light of watchguy's recent in-depth analysis of STP1-11. His conclusion: "I prefer the STP 1-11 over the ETA 2824-2 for the following reasons:

very nicely finished
movement markings better executed than on the ETA
jewelled barrel bridge

So what we have here is an improved classic with the performance we are used to, and added longevity. What's not to like?"


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Apologies since this post is in response to the Watchgecko stainless steel bracelet posted earlier. I took a flyer and bought one and it is the best 20 bucks I have spent on watches ever.

Here is a shot on a Hamilton Traveler GMT.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

miltdastilt said:


> Have you had issues with authenticwatches.com in the past? I've had my eye on a few items there in the past. Should I reconsider if I'm ever interested in anything in their inventory?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought my PO from them no issue whatsoever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

taike said:


> Quoted post doesn't sound accurate in light of watchguy's recent in-depth analysis of STP1-11. His conclusion: "I prefer the STP 1-11 over the ETA 2824-2 for the following reasons:
> 
> very nicely finished
> movement markings better executed than on the ETA
> ...


Yep, I agree.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

This Mido Great Wall i picked up from the post on this forum has been the most accurate automatic watch i own. More so then my Breitling. It is accurate to the sec. I have not reset it in two weeks since I started wearing it, and it remains dead on.

I initially didn't think I was going to keep it, but it has grown on me.

Thank you to the person who posted.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Osteoman said:


> This Mido Great Wall i picked up from the post on this forum has been the most accurate automatic watch i own. More so then my Breitling. It is accurate to the sec. I have not reset it in two weeks since I started wearing it, and it remains dead on.
> 
> I initially didn't think I was going to keep it, but it has grown on me.
> 
> Thank you to the person who posted.


It is COSC Certified as I recall.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes it is COSC certified, you are right. I'm just surprised its dead on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Alansmithee said:


> If unlike me you are british and aren't hoarding cash for the coming recession then _SALE10 _will get you an extra 10% in the goldsmiths sale
> 
> (Oris 65 at £720 seems a good deal).


With the exchange rate that's a great price, even below gray market US prices, if shipping isn't astronomical.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Yep, I agree.


Debating if it's worth picking one of these up for less than $225 with FIREWORKS....tempting, but curious/concerned with the STP movement. Might be worth saving the $ and holding out for something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Went wedding band shopping today at a jeweler that also happens to be a Tag Heuer AD. They had this Heuer Carrera 80 re-issue on clearance for 40% off. If anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll provide the name. If it's not gone by mid-week I might break. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> This Mido Great Wall i picked up from the post on this forum has been the most accurate automatic watch i own.


Also happens to be a darn fine looking watch, sir!


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

Need some advice but not sure where to post this. Attempted to buy a watch from AZ FineTime, put in cart, proceed to check out, some error massage appeared saying unable to confirm order as billing and mailing add is different, Orders did not go through and I only realise the cards were deducted twice (I attempted twice). I called AZ, they say the funds are just on hold and will be returned in 3-7 days. It has been 7 days and I tried emailing AZ Finetime but no reply from them at all. Any gurus here able to advice on what to do next? Anybody from AZ Finetime I can contact with directly for help?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dangerarea said:


> Need some advice but not sure where to post this. Attempted to buy a watch from AZ FineTime, put in cart, proceed to check out, some error massage appeared saying unable to confirm order as billing and mailing add is different, Orders did not go through and I only realise the cards were deducted twice (I attempted twice). I called AZ, they say the funds are just on hold and will be returned in 3-7 days. It has been 7 days and I tried emailing AZ Finetime but no reply from them at all. Any gurus here able to advice on what to do next? Anybody from AZ Finetime I can contact with directly for help?


Call your credit card company and find out if it's really a charge or just authorization.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

What a beauty, if I hadn't ordered the Kontiki yesterday, this would be mine now for just $385










Buy a Mido Commander II M016.430.16.031.12 from an authorized dealer : AZ Fine Time


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

any frederique constant, junghans dress watches on sale? in particular, moonphases?


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the quick advice, I have called and apparently the funds are still on hold. Any guys have experience in how long they will be on hold for? Won't be able to buy any watches until the reversal. Have to avoid looking at this thread full of temptations for the time being : (


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dangerarea said:


> Thanks for the quick advice, I have called and apparently the funds are still on hold. Any guys have experience in how long they will be on hold for? Won't be able to buy any watches until the reversal. Have to avoid looking at this thread full of temptations for the time being : (


Sounds like you are using a debit card as opposed to a real credit card? Only your bank can tell you how long the hold will last.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

MV-22 said:


> Also happens to be a darn fine looking watch, sir!


Thank you.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> Quoted post doesn't sound accurate in light of watchguy's recent in-depth analysis of STP1-11. His conclusion: "I prefer the STP 1-11 over the ETA 2824-2 for the following reasons:
> 
> very nicely finished
> movement markings better executed than on the ETA
> ...


Ok you win, in for one especially after using 9.5% cash back site ( to offset taxes at least).


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Osteoman said:


> This Mido Great Wall i picked up from the post on this forum has been the most accurate automatic watch i own. More so then my Breitling. It is accurate to the sec. I have not reset it in two weeks since I started wearing it, and it remains dead on.
> 
> I initially didn't think I was going to keep it, but it has grown on me.
> 
> Thank you to the person who posted.


Yeah I regret not getting one myself, I posted the black dial, although Worththewrist posted the white dial one earlier.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Do they normally charge tax up front then adjust on these? It looks like they are in TX and should be no tax shipping to FL.

Either way great deal thanks!



taike said:


> Watch Station has Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $210 after FIREWORKS coupon
> 
> EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3000 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> Do they normally charge tax up front then adjust on these? It looks like they are in TX and should be no tax shipping to FL.
> 
> Either way great deal thanks!


I believe it's a chain with physical locations all over, so likely required to collect sales tax in every state.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Ok you win, in for one especially after using 9.5% cash back site ( to offset taxes at least).
> 
> Roger that?


Here's another interesting read http://www.ablogtowatch.com/visit-stp-watch-movement-manufacture-fossil-group-answer-eta/

Apparently Zodiac and Emporio Armani Swiss are assembled at Fossil Swiss HQ


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Yeah I regent not getting one myself, I posted the black dial, although Worththewrist posted the white dial one earlier.
> 
> Roger that?


Well then I'm sorry, and thank you.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Speaking of Armani's, this one is also on sale at watchstation and the FIREWORKS code brings this down to $155 with free shipping and you can use befrugal to get %5 back off that.
Sharp watch indeed.
Emporio Armani Classic Mens Watch AR1879










WorthTheWrist said:


> I know it's quartz. I know it's a lowly fashion brand. I know I'm not supposed to feel this way. But then I saw these particular photos on the 'Net and became quite smitten with this watch. *Emporio Armani AR1879 Classic chronograph.
> *
> View attachment 7037777
> 
> ...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

DutyFreeIsland has the 41mm Orient Symphony Automatic SER27006BO for $87.95 delivered.
Amazon has it for $91.85 which is the lowest price according to Camel.
The SER27009BO with a Stainless Steel Bracelet is $88.95 delivered.
The white dial versions are the same price - Leather $87.95. Stainless Steel Bracelet $88.95.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

CMA22inc said:


> Speaking of Armani's, this one is also on sale at watchstation and the FIREWORKS code brings this down to $155 with free shipping and you can use befrugal to get %5 back off that.
> Sharp watch indeed.
> Emporio Armani Classic Mens Watch AR1879


Love the recessed subdials, but that date window is so small I thought it was a "reset" hole.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

How ya doin'? Got my new Blue Angels in and I really like it. Sorry for the cattywampus shot.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Last one! If I wasn't travelling for the next 4 weeks it would be mine......

Tissot Silver Heritage Automatic


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

eggnspoons said:


> Last one! If I wasn't travelling for the next 4 weeks it would be mine......
> 
> Tissot Silver Heritage Automatic
> 
> ...


Wow what's that graph of the item price over time? Is that from Amazon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> Wow what's that graph of the item price over time? Is that from Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3rd party price tracker camel camel camel


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)

Camelcamelcamel.com, it tracks prices on Amazon for various countries. Useful tool to check how good the sale price actually is.


----------



## eggnspoons (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> Speaking of Armani's, this one is also on sale at watchstation and the FIREWORKS code brings this down to $155 with free shipping and you can use befrugal to get %5 back off that.
> Sharp watch indeed.
> Emporio Armani Classic Mens Watch AR1879


I believe I saw this--or a very similar Emperio Aramani 'Bauhaus' style watch at TJ Maxx a couple times. After leaving the last time, I thought to myself that perhaps I had been to quick to dismiss it w/o even asking to try it on. It looked clean, very well laid out. Besides Emperio Armani, I noticed some minimalist Skagen watches that piqued my interest. They usually have a couple more of the typical Citizens at good prices too, but also some awful. almost costumey looking junk.

If they have the same watch, Ross Dress for Less usually sells it (and goods in general) for 10--20% less than TJ Maxx and they carry a lot of the Fossil lineup for fashion brands like Anne, Calvin Klein, etc., as well as Kenneth Cole, which I think are made by Geneva Group, which also makes Tommy Bahama, among other 'brands'. But TJ Maxx usually has a wider selection than Ross Dress for Less.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

https://www.truefacet.com/omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-150m-41-5mm-watch-231-13-42-21-02-003.html

This is a pre-owned, rated "Excellent" Omega Aqua Terra Co-Axial 41.5 (on black Omega band) should go for $3000. I think on the AT's the date window was handled best here.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> Wow what's that graph of the item price over time? Is that from Amazon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


camelcamelcamel

if you use chrome, they have an extension, probably have one for firefox too.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

studiompd said:


> camelcamelcamel
> 
> if you use chrome, they have an extension, probably have one for firefox too.


And set up email alerts so that Camel reports to you when your Amazon wish list items get reduced in price.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> View attachment 8631146


Have an eye on a blue dial seamaster pro. Any models that are more desirable than others? Don't want to spend more the $1500-$1600.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Jezec said:


> any frederique constant, junghans dress watches on sale? in particular, moonphases?


Not a moonphase but a deal in my eyes. I'd throw this on a nice black leather strap and have a solid dress watch that beats most of the other options at this price point and above.

Frederique Constant Classic Automatic 303B5B6B Beautiful | eBay


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

eggnspoons said:


> View attachment 8631146


Not really into high end, but I've gotta admit Omega knows how compose a watch.
Why aren't there many divers with SS bezel like this Omega and the white Seiko samurai? It looks neat!


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Went wedding band shopping today at a jeweler that also happens to be a Tag Heuer AD. They had this Heuer Carrera 80 re-issue on clearance for 40% off. If anyone is interested send me a PM and I'll provide the name. If it's not gone by mid-week I might break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Went wedding band shopping today at a jeweler that also HAPPENS to be a Tag Heuer AD."

HA too funny!!!

Congrats btw!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Not really into high end, but I've gotta admit Omega knows how compose a watch.
> Why aren't there many divers with SS bezel like this Omega and the white Seiko samurai? It looks neat!


A lot of folks say they feel the curved 'wave' line look on the Seamaster seems dated. Personally, I like it in blue, with the wave. Classic, cool and not dated to me. What about the rest of you? Wave or untextured blue? It's available in black too.The 2500 movement in those Seamasters is quite good and there's a fairly brisk resale market.

Different Seamaster, but this one's 'the bomb' for me ( if not 'the Bond' that also serves as a bomb) My, my--if looks could kill..

http://www.jomashop.com/omega-233-30-41-21-01-001.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$3000+-+6000&gclid=CK6O7deY180CFUgkhgodwCcFqQ

$4245 after GOOGLE50. (36% off) Sounds like and really IS a lot of money, but objectively take the time and compare it to the venerable Rolex Submariner and you begin to see why many feel it's the better watch. Perhaps one day, resale prices on this model will be a lot more affordable. It's probably the one dive watch, besides the Rolex green 'Hulk' sub that I still have 'the jones' for ....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dsbe90 said:


> "Went wedding band shopping today at a jeweler that also HAPPENS to be a Tag Heuer AD."
> 
> HA too funny!!!
> 
> Congrats btw!


That's just one reason why long engagement periods are a good idea!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Celebrate the 4th of July with a new DOXA!

Starting Friday July 1st through Monday July 4th enjoy a 15% discount on all our watches, excluding the Mission 31, Project Aware II and any Pre-Orders.

Just write 4th of July sale in the notes section of the order, or contact us directly through email, phone, or Live Chat for a PayPal invoice.

Thank you,
Customer Care
DOXA Watches

-----------------------

This is my favorite










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Redback said:


> DutyFreeIsland has the 41mm Orient Symphony Automatic SER27006BO for $87.95 delivered.
> Amazon has it for $91.85 which is the lowest price according to Camel.
> The SER27009BO with a Stainless Steel Bracelet is $88.95 delivered.
> The white dial versions are the same price - Leather $87.95. Stainless Steel Bracelet $88.95.
> ...


I was just about to grab one of those (white dial) but compared it with my OS Classic and the short hands turned me off.... :-(

Ita


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

The first watch that I have seen that really does suffer from SHS! (Short Hands Syndrome) People would be pointing at it and laughing!


eggnspoons said:


> Last one! If I wasn't travelling for the next 4 weeks it would be mine......
> 
> Tissot Silver Heritage Automatic
> 
> View attachment 8630898


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robangel said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/omega-233-30-41-21-01-001.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$3000+-+6000&gclid=CK6O7deY180CFUgkhgodwCcFqQ
> 
> $4245 after GOOGLE50. (36% off)
> 
> View attachment 8632762


Love that watch! Great price too. That is my grail but the only way for me to have that is to sell everything else. Not ready to do that just yet. Maybe one day.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Celebrate the 4th of July with a new DOXA!
> 
> Starting Friday July 1st through Monday July 4th enjoy a 15% discount on all our watches, excluding the Mission 31, Project Aware II and any Pre-Orders.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I wonder if their Jenny branded watches will be included in the sale?

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Redback said:


> DutyFreeIsland has the 41mm Orient Symphony Automatic SER27006BO for $87.95 delivered.
> Amazon has it for $91.85 which is the lowest price according to Camel.
> The SER27009BO with a Stainless Steel Bracelet is $88.95 delivered.
> The white dial versions are the same price - Leather $87.95. Stainless Steel Bracelet $88.95.
> ...


They have it in bracelet for $1 more. Great price.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Robangel said:


> That's just one reason why long engagement periods are a good idea!


Oh date is set. December 31st. We will have been engaged a little over 2 years at that point. I'm excited, marrying my best friend and she's getting me a Rolex 16710 Pepsi! Not often that getting a Rolex is just the 2nd best thing to happen in a day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

SevenFriday Industrial Revolution automatic, model P2-2, $795. That beats the price elsewhere by at least $130.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if their Jenny branded watches will be included in the sale?
> 
> ...


I they haven't been in the past

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it a 3 ring ceremony ? The engagement ring - the wedding ring and the suffering.



RyanPatrick said:


> Oh date is set. December 31st. We will have been engaged a little over 2 years at that point. I'm excited, marrying my best friend and she's getting me a Rolex 16710 Pepsi! Not often that getting a Rolex is just the 2nd best thing to happen in a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

eggnspoons said:


> View attachment 8631146


Beautiful watch, but that smooth bezel looks too slick to be functional, especially with wet hands.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Where is the 4th of July deal on quality watch winders? I should have bought that Wolf Roadster when ToM had them.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

kinglee said:


> The first watch that I have seen that really does suffer from SHS! (Short Hands Syndrome) People would be pointing at it and laughing!


This one competes with it in the SHS department:









Me!


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Robangel said:


> A lot of folks say they feel the curved 'wave' line look on the Seamaster seems dated. Personally, I like it in blue, with the wave. Classic, cool and not dated to me. What about the rest of you? Wave or untextured blue? It's available in black too.The 2500 movement in those Seamasters is quite good and there's a fairly brisk resale market.
> 
> Different Seamaster, but this one's 'the bomb' for me ( if not 'the Bond' that also serves as a bomb) My, my--if looks could kill..
> 
> ...


I have the ref 2531.80.00. I did a lot of research and concluded it was the best option. It is noticeably thinner, has with a workhorse movement (no co-axial), and I personally love the blue wave. 
Review of the "Bond" Omega Seamaster Professional Model 2531.80.00 | THE SEAMASTER REFERENCE PAGE


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Not sure if posted already, bit massdrop has the deep blue daynight tritium in pvd for 174.99 plus shipping Conus. Ships 7/19/16. Ends in two days
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/deep-blue-daynight-watch

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Oh date is set. December 31st. We will have been engaged a little over 2 years at that point. I'm excited, marrying my best friend and she's getting me a Rolex 16710 Pepsi! Not often that getting a Rolex is just the 2nd best thing to happen in a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations and 'War Eagle'!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

*Heads Up: *Price drop on Laco/1925 Men's 861690 "Pilot Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band (B009LDPTDU) - for less than $260


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> I have the ref 2531.80.00. I did a lot of research and concluded it was the best option. It is noticeably thinner, has with a workhorse movement (no co-axial), and I personally love the blue wave.
> Review of the "Bond" Omega Seamaster Professional Model 2531.80.00 | THE SEAMASTER REFERENCE PAGE


That's always been one of the nicest watches in the world, I feel. Handsome to the point of beautiful, so well built and on perhaps the most comfortable metal bracelet in its class. A 'Bond watch' without any tacky Bond tie in additions. A desirable watch worth tracking on the resale market.

But thanks for the link, I learned a lot. While it's a long review - almost as long winded as my posts here, it's an excellent review. It's especially informative on how Omega took what was already considered, and still is considered by many, their finest movement ever made by ETA; the 2892-A2 and then extensively reworked and improved upon it, creating the Omega 1120.

I mentioned being interested in the newer, antimagnetic to 15,000 gauss "Master Co-Axial 8500" Omega movement on my Aqua Terra over the not as much, but still much more antimagnetic than Rolex movements, the "Omega 8500 Co-Axial." If I'm not mistaken, for some years now, Omega watches have been fine around the 1000 gauss magnetic level, the level that the Rolex Milgauss model touts so much as being able to handle. Omega simply didn't make a big deal about it. But "the proof is in the pudding" as they say.

I have to tip my hat to Rolex on their superior 904L steel---it's tougher, looks nicer polished, almost like white gold, but more and more, Omega impresses me to a greater extent. I think Omega will probably get away with continuing to aggressively raise their prices, perhaps almost to the Rolex level over time.

But I wouldn't hesitate a second if I could aquire that Seamaster Professional, with that 1120 movement in good shape and there are some deals on-line for sure, even on the full size case models. It's easy to assume that 'new means better' and your watch is proof that it ain't necessarily so. That's a timepiece that can not only be passed on proudly from generation to generation, but it will almost certainly continue to keep time well and look mighty fine while doing so.

And yea, the the blue wave and teak line dial treatments as tastefully subdued as they are, will always be cool. They are now and always will be, lIke a 1969 Shelby or a 1930's Duesenberg J series. Like the late Steve McQueen, Paul Newman then and Christopher Walken now, it proves that it's even cooler when it doesn't look like you're trying too hard....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

iuserman said:


> *Heads Up: *Price drop on *Laco/1925 Men's 861690 "Pilot Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band (B009LDPTDU) - for less than $260*
> 
> View attachment 8635418


I have this Fliegler type watch from Laco, same as here, but in 'Type A' format. Nice watch, the Miyota 9015 in it (correction, Miyota 821A) has been a good movement for me. Yes, it's a bit loud, but only noticable if you go around shaking your wrist with the watch up along side your ear, which might get you sent to the looney bin for a check up any way.

The case seems thicker than the specs, almost like a tuna can on the wrist. Definitely different than say, the Hamilton, or the nicely done, inexpensive Ticino (Miyota 9015, domed sapphire) and other Asian sourced watches with similar A-B 'pilot' dial treatments. But, this Laco is 42mm wide and many of the orginals were 55mm, intended to be able to be worn on the pilot's leather jacket sleeve in cold, unpressurized fighter planes. The leather band is quite thick and long.

Despite what the Camel site indicates, I paid $234.32 w/ shipping before tax, from Amazon USA (LLC) on 02/08/16. That was a real quick sale and I doubt we'll see that again anytime soon. The watch really does reflect the quality expected from a German made watches and had I not nabbed one prior, case shape not withstanding, I'd probably be drooling like Pavlov's dog at this price, especially if I didn't have a Fliegler Pilot in my collection already.

I think with this watch and really a number of things, cross referencing USA prices with UK, especially AmazonUK prices, could save money in some cases. Shipping's not that expensive typically, and England's currency is tumbling, unfortunately. (for them anyway) But on the other hand, seems the bloom's off the rose a bit with the Japanese yen, with prices on Japanese domestic market watches bought with US dollars creeping up the last couple of months.

Also, I'm beginning to question that Camelx3 site. This morning, my wife was showing me a Calvin Klein purse she saw on Amazon for $66 and on camel3x, it was showing $71, with no sign of it having been sold for less previously. Perhaps as they say: "Your mileage may vary" or maybe the camel's getting a cut?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robangel said:


> I have this Fliegler type watch from Laco, same as here, but in 'Type A' format. Nice watch, the Miyota 9015 in it has always been a good movement for me...


I believe that has Laco 21 movement, which is the 8215.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

kinglee said:


> Congratulations and 'War Eagle'!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WAR EAGLE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

taike said:


> I believe that has Laco 21 movement, which is the 8215.


Correct, it's the 821A, which is in the same family as the 8215. I can't tell from the Miyota specs what, if any, difference there is. I ordered one of these. The next best price I've seen is when Long Island Watch had them discounted 10%, which dropped them a hair below $300. Using my Amazon Prime store card though (5% back) I am getting it for $246. Quite a deal! I am just hoping that it doesn't have the 8215 stutter problem, so I ordered it on a trial basis (free returns). If it stutters, then it's going right back.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

iuserman said:


> *Heads Up: *Price drop on *Laco/1925 Men's 861690 "Pilot Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band (B009LDPTDU) - for less than $260*
> 
> View attachment 8635418


Cheapest I've seen was $292 on the 861688 back in February. I popped then. The one here is the same watch, just with a different dial. Damn good watch for the price. First thing I did was drop that horrible strap. It physically wears smaller than its size, but visually it is large since there is no bezel to speak of. Nevertheless, my wife still snags it from my watch box periodically. It's one of her favorites.

On my wife's 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

taike said:


> I believe that has Laco 21 movement, which is the 8215.


Thanks--yes--I stand corrected. Slap me silly---I think that's the second time I've made that mistake.....

And when no one was looking or listening, I just 'ear tested' this Laco with the Citizen Miyota 8215/821A in it, and it is a bit noisy up close--real close--shaking it by my ear. But so is the Miyota 9015 that's in the worth looking into Ticino. Last time, I made a silly offer on a new one on EBay and they took it. Sizzlinwatches, as I recall. Like it a lot, but with original sticker on the caseback, will probably let it go one of these days. Came in a lovely, finely grained real nice wood lacquered box and watch is on a black leather deployment band.

There's one on EBay--says used, but like "LNIB", for $125 and Sizzlin has a new one for $195--add shipping extra $11-$12 for either.









ticino pilot watch | eBay

The Laco on this thread comes very nicely too--in a long, rectangular snazzy leather (leatherette?) presentation case that's versatile for travel, shave kit, etc.

I also ear tested my Hamilton big 'Khaki' pilot, which is 46mm and wears even bigger --like a plate ---with my wrists about 7.5', I still think I could eat off it sometimes. It has an ETA 2836-2 and upside the ear in motion, it's also fairly noisy.

These watches often look great on a grey and black NATO style strap. Hamilton's strong suit isn't their stock band/strap/bracelet typically, so the 'Big Pilot' is on a Maratac James Bond looking strap and it works well.

But again--it looks weird--rather looney, holding a watch to ear and moving your wrist around. Chances are only your dog will notice the noise and he probably won't complain. For that matter, my wife (a stone fox) doesn't like me wearing my late 1980's Rolex Datejust (plastic crystal!) in bed, because when my wrist is on the pillow next to her head, whether I'm moving my wrist or not, she can hear the movement faintly whirring--humming along. Still is good to 2-3 seconds a month and please don't ask me when I had it serviced...

Again, unless you hold your watch up to someone's ear no one will hear any of these movements. If you're sleeping and/or your wrist is stationary, chances are no one--probably not even fido, is going to hear these Miyota/ETA movements doing their job.

BTW, I checked AmazonUK and there doesn't seem to be any deal there on this watch--best is at $302 USD (228.02 GBP) and at that, the seller doesn't ship to the USA.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Just saw this on ToM. Save 7% more with Befrugal.










Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

PVD? Where are you getting that from? This watch is done in polycarbonate.



kpjimmy said:


> Not sure if posted already, bit massdrop has the deep blue daynight tritium in pvd for 174.99 plus shipping Conus. Ships 7/19/16. Ends in two days
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/deep-blue-daynight-watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> PVD? Where are you getting that from? This watch is done in polycarbonate.


Holy crap my bad....its black... Better?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's one for UK viewers......

Earnest Jones have the Citizen  Eco Drive AW1410-08E at £65. 10% Quidco cashback possible as well, making it less than £60 all in.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Holy crap my bad....its black... Better?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Just assuming here that the question was referring to pvd being a technique (I believe) and not necessarily meaning it's black?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Not sure if posted already, bit massdrop has the deep blue daynight tritium in pvd for 174.99 plus shipping Conus. Ships 7/19/16. Ends in two days
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/deep-blue-daynight-watch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I hate online shops that require you to sign up!


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> I hate online shops that require you to sign up!


You can pop on *?mode=guest_open* to at least see the drop page. So you'd want to visit https://www.massdrop.com/buy/deep-blue-daynight-watch?mode=guest_open. Sometimes it'll let you see the images too but others it'll ask you to sign in or sign up :-/


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Definitely different than say, the Hamilton, or the nicely done, inexpensive Ticino (Miyota 9015, domed sapphire) and other Asian sourced watches with similar A-B 'pilot' dial treatments.


It bothers me when I read an eBay seller posting "AUTHENTIC RADO TICINO 702 GREEN DIAL DATE MEN'S SWISS WATCH ~ 25 JEWELS"

Ticino an authentic Rado? Really???


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tisell. Enamel dial, heat blued marine hands, AR Sapphire and a Miyota 9015 inside; after more of 15 years of watch addiction this is the best bang for the buck I've found; Yes, a little odd micro brand name but it's doing things right with good components and great finishings; very happy with it. Less than 200USD is incredible.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> It bothers me when I read an eBay seller posting "AUTHENTIC RADO TICINO 702 GREEN DIAL DATE MEN'S SWISS WATCH ~ 25 JEWELS"
> 
> Ticino an authentic Rado? Really???


Yes, really
http://www.equationoftime.com/forums/showthread.php?13477-Named-Vintage-Rado-Models-of-Wristwatches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry if this has been posted already, but Citizen Nighthawks at LePerfect on eBay for $174.99. Beats the competition by $25.

Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay

(Pic borrowed from here at WUS)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> Just assuming here that the question was referring to pvd being a technique (I believe) and not necessarily meaning it's black?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes, physical vapor deposition. Also commonly seen for gold colored watches. Not applicable to poly case.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

iuserman said:


> *Heads Up: *Price drop on Laco/1925 Men's 861690 "Pilot Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Leather Band (B009LDPTDU) - for less than $260
> View attachment 8635418


Freaking amazon lists it as quartz


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Pachoe said:


> Tisell. Enamel dial, heat blued marine hands, AR Sapphire and a Miyota 9015 inside; after more of 15 years of watch addiction this is the best bang for the buck I've found; Yes, a little odd micro brand name but it's doing things right with good components and great finishings; very happy with it. Less than 200USD is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link for this watch??


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Sampsonti said:


> Link for this watch??


Sure!

http://mobile--shop2.tisellkr.cafe2...Date-Automatic/35/?cate_no=42&display_group=2

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Tisell. Enamel dial, heat blued marine hands, AR Sapphire and a Miyota 9015 inside; after more of 15 years of watch addiction this is the best bang for the buck I've found; Yes, a little odd micro brand name but it's doing things right with good components and great finishings; very happy with it. Less than 200USD is incredible.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Yea man, don't know how they do it. Your collection's already impressive, so you 'dabbling' in Tisell territory says something in and of itself.

I've had their sub 'hulk homage'----AR sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, Miyota 9015 auto movement and fairly decent bracelet for a while, and just got their hand wind, lovely exhibition movement, Roman numerals, white enamel dial dress watch, again with an AR sapphire and heat blued hands--their #157 model. Got both for a whopping $335 total, new and delivered pretty quickly all the way from Korea to my door. If this represents a 'new Japan' I say, "Pass me the kim chi---and I'd lIke a Hyundai Genesis for dessert please,----make it to go" And I thought Obris Morgan runs a good game!

Just amazed at what they offer, the finish quality and how they feel---just amazing values for what you get. Their business volume's ramping up, but rather than speed up production and possibly sacrifice quality, there's a growing waiting list on some models.

I'm loving it, don't think my friends at the high end, pricey watch stores are totally smitten though, LOL.

Proof you don't have to be rich to have a nice watch. Or two.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Freaking amazon lists it as quartz


Oh, don't get too upset---I'm waiting for them to list a $19,995.00 Patek Philippe for $19.95 and deliver it to me via prime for free. By the time they realize their sloppy ways, they'll wish they had kept a few of those Doctor's Eterna Pulsometer automatics they just recently screwed up on, selling and delivering the watches, for a mere sliver of their actual cost!!

I think Amazon CEO, Mr. Bezos---the 59 billion dollar man, can afford to take the hit....


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Robangel said:


> Yea man, don't know how they do it. Your collection's already impressive, so you 'dabbling' in Tisell territory says something in and of itself.
> 
> I've had their sub 'hulk homage'----AR sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, Miyota 9015 auto movement and fairly decent bracelet for a while, and just got their hand wind, lovely exhibition movement, Roman numerals, white enamel dial dress watch, again with an AR sapphire and heat blued hands--their #157 model. Got both for a whopping $335 total, new and delivered pretty quickly all the way from Korea to my door. If this represents a 'new Japan' I say, "Pass me the kim chi---and I'd lIke a Hyundai Genesis for dessert please,----make it to go" And I thought Obris Morgan runs a good game!
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree with you; when I received the watch on Friday I wasn't expecting too much but honestly I was surprised in the best way;

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> Correct, it's the 821A, which is in the same family as the 8215. I can't tell from the Miyota specs what, if any, difference there is. I ordered one of these. The next best price I've seen is when Long Island Watch had them discounted 10%, which dropped them a hair below $300. Using my Amazon Prime store card though (5% back) I am getting it for $246. Quite a deal! I am just hoping that it doesn't have the 8215 stutter problem, so I ordered it on a trial basis (free returns). If it stutters, then it's going right back.


Details on the stutter problem?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Details on the stutter problem?


Google miyota stutter

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2494602


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Details on the stutter problem?


It is a characteristic of movements with indirect seconds, only noticeable upon an impact. Every movement with indirect seconds will do it to some degree. It can be tamed to some degree by adjusting the tension spring.

The Miyota 8215 is probably the most popular movement of this design, thus it gets the reputation of this design feature. I've got an Omega 503 that does it too.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


Their white Bauhaus ish looks nice. Blued hands are nice, but I think I'd miss lume. But under $200 is a nice price point for a Miyota automatic.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

taike said:


> Yes, really
> Named Vintage Rado-Models of Wristwatches


Well I'll be! A real Rado made by Ticino. Who'd a thought.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

fearlessleader said:


> It bothers me when I read an eBay seller posting "AUTHENTIC RADO TICINO 702 GREEN DIAL DATE MEN'S SWISS WATCH ~ 25 JEWELS"
> 
> Ticino an authentic Rado? Really???


I've owned several


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It is a characteristic of movements with indirect seconds, only noticeable upon an impact. Every movement with indirect seconds will do it to some degree. It can be tamed to some degree by adjusting the tension spring.


like watching arrhythmia, who wants that? (I try to avoid the 8215.)


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The Miyota 8215 is probably the most popular movement of this design, thus it gets the reputation of this design feature. I've got an Omega 503 that does it too.


enlightening. The Miyota 8215 "gets the reputation of this design feature" (well worded|>). It seems an outmoded design, unless this indirect movement has countering advantages.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> like watching arrhythmia, who wants that? (I try to avoid the 8215.)


I own 2 Miyotas, and it is only noticeable upon impact on mine. Good thing I'm not typically trying to read the time while striking my hand and wrist against things. It is much more noticeable in my Omega, on which I actually had to adjust the tension spring. It doesn't affect timekeeping, as the second hand will jump back into position almost immediately as the gear catches.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> enlightening. The Miyota 8215 "gets the reputation of this design feature" (well worded|>). It seems an outmoded design, unless this indirect movement has countering advantages.


Aren't all mechanical watches outmoded?

As with all things mechanical, there comes a point of diminished returns on tolerances. This very feature actually does a lot to make the movement more durable. I'm an avid shooter, and this evolution in design applies to both industries. The original 1911 rattled like a can of paint when you shook it. But it would never malfunction, and they hardly showed internal wear after tens of thousands of rounds. Fast forward 100 years, and modern high end 1911 pistols by the likes of Ed Brown and Les Baer have the tightest tolerances ever. They are amazing pieces of work, but they are ammo finicky and require much more maintenance. This so called stutter in the Miyota is a byproduct of the space between the gear teeth. If they fit too closely, they will wear prematurely, causing the watch to have a shorter lifespan.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, but Citizen Nighthawks at LePerfect on eBay for $174.99. Beats the competition by $25.
> 
> Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000 52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco Drive Watch 013205067662 | eBay
> 
> ...


It's a good price, but if I'm buying a Nighthawk, I'd get the non-USA version with the engraved caseback for $10 more from *Watcheszon.com*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Citizen AW1236-03A for an all time cheapest at *$83* in lePerfect's eBay store.
Beats next current price by $13

* LINK HERE*









Video display:


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

good discount for oris Oris Men's Artix Gt Automatic Black Genuine Leather And Dial Stainless Steel (390387001) | Bluefly
also use 20% coupon and rebate


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Aren't all mechanical watches outmoded?
> 
> As with all things mechanical, there comes a point of diminished returns on tolerances. This very feature actually does a lot to make the movement more durable. I'm an avid shooter, and this evolution in design applies to both industries. The original 1911 rattled like a can of paint when you shook it. But it would never malfunction, and they hardly showed internal wear after tens of thousands of rounds. Fast forward 100 years, and modern high end 1911 pistols by the likes of Ed Brown and Les Baer have the tightest tolerances ever. They are amazing pieces of work, but they are ammo finicky and require much more maintenance. This so called stutter in the Miyota is a byproduct of the space between the gear teeth. If they fit too closely, they will wear prematurely, causing the watch to have a shorter lifespan.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


I've owned a few 82xx and they are extremely durable.

My personal opinion is that at the price point where you find these movements, durability is much more important than elegance and history in the movement.

If I'm recalling correctly, I only have one watch with the movement and it doesn't stutter at all. It's in an LE Bulova diver and it runs +1-2 s/d and I'm sure is indestructible while being easily replaceable. It's the ultimate beater mechanical auto that still brings the joy of mechanical precision.

Unless the price is really high, I will always prefer Miyota movements because they perform incredibly well, have great tactile feedback while winding, and can be very easily serviced or replaced.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Casio ProTrek Solar Triple Sensor $279AUD at starbuy - their pic. They also have a couple of other triple sensor solars for $218AUD.







ProTrek Triple Sensor Resin Solar Sports Watch PRG240-1 $343: StarBuy - Star Buy


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Nixon Men's A490001 Unit 40 Watch (B00BTO4V6U) for $65 (lowest I have seen it)


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Certina DS2 Precidrive men's stainless steel bracelet watch Â - Ernest Jones

HAQ (right?) for £235.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Jomashop has this Edox Les Bremonts automatic day/date watch on sale for 499. The thickness of the watch is only 9mm. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Today 4th July. Where are hot sales?


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's a good price, but if I'm buying a Nighthawk, I'd get the non-USA version with the engraved caseback for $10 more from *Watcheszon.com*


Isn't the USA version get better lume and the number 12&6 are raised? Also where do you get it for 10$ more? I been looking for one. Thanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Jomashop has this Edox Les Bremonts automatic day/date watch on sale for 499. The thickness of the watch is only 9mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered one yesterday. It says ships in 1-2 days. Are they usually accurate or should I be expecting a couple of week delay?


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

bk_market said:


> Isn't the USA version get better lume and the number 12&6 are raised? Also where do you get it for 10$ more? I been looking for one. Thanx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He posted the link originally, it looks like it filtered it out, but the link shows up if you quote his post: http://www.watcheszon.com/citizen-p...j701059e-promaster-sport-bnib-watch-p-206329/


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

iuserman said:


> Nixon Men's A490001 Unit 40 Watch (B00BTO4V6U) for $65 (lowest I have seen it)
> View attachment 8643002


I have a modified Unit SW 44 (for 44mm) which I really enjoy. I don't know too much about Nixon and find a lot of their stuff way over priced. I definitely paid more than I should have for it but I enjoy the watch so much.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I've owned a few 82xx and they are extremely durable.
> 
> My personal opinion is that at the price point where you find these movements, durability is much more important than elegance and history in the movement.
> 
> ...


As a point of anecdotal evidence to support Robotaz, i had a Citizen NY0040 that i owned for years and treated like a prisoner in Guantanamo. Never missed a beat. Kept time from beginning to end 3x better than the Seiko Orange Monster I had at the same time. I experienced +6 a day. When i think of how badly i treated that watch, I'm amazed the movement lasted.

If there was a stutter, i never noticed it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NOT A DEAL (for you guys, anyway) ...

I have a feeling this is not going to end well.

In an effort to leverage the drop in the Euro/British pound to get a watch I like, which I haven't felt like I've done a very good job of post-Brexit, I saw and very much liked this Momo Design chronograph dive watch "automatic." They wanted $770 for it via their price-in-dollars site, but via their UK site it was £404 minus VAT, so about $536. Really excellent price -- for an "automatic" chronograph diver.

Here's their ad:

https://www.iguanasell.co.uk/collec...crono-watch-cronograph-48mm-10-atm-md278bk-11

But after ordering the watch, portions of my brain other than the "BUY THE WATCHES!" part engage. I see a model very similar to this that is quartz. They list the watch movement as ETA2824-2. Well, wait a minute, that's not a chronograph movement (unless they got Dubois Dupraz involved or something). It is, however, the movement on a non-chronograph version of a Momo dive watch that's somewhat similar.

My skepticism mounting, I message them over the weekend. "Please confirm that this indeed the chronograph version of the dive watch, and that it is an automatic. If it is the quartz chronograph, or the non-chrono automatic, please cancel my order."

I get a response Saturday: "We'll check it when we're back in the office on Monday."

I get this response today: "It's the automatic chronograph. Here is your tracking number."

Well, OK. Great. I want it, then. But that still doesn't make sense. How did they check it? Looking at their probably mis-written ad?

I'm not particularly optimistic. I wonder if I can get customs fees refunded when I send it back?


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NOT A DEAL (for you guys, anyway) ...
> 
> I have a feeling this is not going to end well.
> 
> ...


The dial spacing does not look like any auto chronograph to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

bk_market said:


> Isn't the USA version get better lume and the number 12&6 are raised? Also where do you get it for 10$ more? I been looking for one. Thanx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if there's lume difference, but I have the standard Eco-Drive laser itched case back and it's too bland, especially on a bold watch like the Nighthawk... Anyways, here's the link:

Citizen Mens BJ7010-59E PROMASTER Sport BNIB Watch [BJ7010-59E] - USD185.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping

I just realized the price should be $189 with watch box included. I strongly recommend you get the watch box because if you don't include it they'll send you a printed copy of the watch manual.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NOT A DEAL (for you guys, anyway) ...
> 
> I have a feeling this is not going to end well.
> 
> ...


If it is any consolation, Iguanasell seem to be a reputable re-seller so probably they know what they are talking about. At any rate, since it is already en route there is little you can do until you get it in your hands and see for yourself.

I hope it all goes well...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NOT A DEAL (for you guys, anyway) ...
> 
> I have a feeling this is not going to end well.
> 
> ...


Momo lists that model with Ronda quartz movement. $300 at WoW. You can try refusing delivery. There shouldn't be customs for declared value under $800.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

taike said:


> Momo lists that model with Ronda quartz movement. $300 at WoW. You can try refusing delivery. There shouldn't be customs for declared value under $800.


Yup... Ronda 5030-D quartz:

DIVE MASTER CHRONO MD278BK-01BKBK-RB | Momodesign

RONDA AG - startech - Caliber 5030.D


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Lex Tempus at 70 off everything. But almost everything is sold out. Did anyone snag items from them today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NOT A DEAL (for you guys, anyway) ...
> 
> I have a feeling this is not going to end well.
> 
> ...


I agree, those sub-dials look awfully close to be an automatic, even in a 48mm case. Plus, I can't think of any 7750 or SW500 based watch that has a 3-6-9 sub-dial configuration with the date at 6.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

My first thought was that if Momo Design has an auto chrono in their line, surely it's a 7750.

A quick check confirmed it: the 'Race Master' is an auto with the Valjoux. Dive Master is quartz.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

papa_E said:


> Lex Tempus at 70 off everything. But almost everything is sold out. Did anyone snag items from them today?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I grabbed the remaining PF Tonda 1950. Really wished it was the white dial, rose gold one instead but hey at 70% off I can't complain.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Boding said:


> I grabbed the remaining PF Tonda 1950. Really wished it was the white dial, rose gold one instead but hey at 70% off I can't complain.


Grabbed the pre owned Graham Chronofighter. Couldn't pass it up at $1000. That's the third watch I got from them. I'll be happy when they are done. I can't afford all these bargains anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

achernob said:


> Grabbed the pre owned Graham Chronofighter. Couldn't pass it up at $1000. That's the third watch I got from them. I'll be happy when they are done. I can't afford all these bargains anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously, I was refreshing the pages like a madman everyday hoping the watches I wanted wouldn't sell out before they went heavier discount. The Muhles went like CRAZY.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

papa_E said:


> Lex Tempus at 70 off everything. But almost everything is sold out. Did anyone snag items from them today?


That Tag looks like a deal considering that it's a boutique exclusive. I don't see it for under $3000 anywhere.


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Not sure if there's lume difference, but I have the standard Eco-Drive laser itched case back and it's too bland, especially on a bold watch like the Nighthawk... Anyways, here's the link:
> 
> Citizen Mens BJ7010-59E PROMASTER Sport BNIB Watch [BJ7010-59E] - USD185.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping
> 
> I just realized the price should be $189 with watch box included. I strongly recommend you get the watch box because if you don't include it they'll send you a printed copy of the watch manual.


Perfect I'm going to grab the PVD version instead but this is the cheapest around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> That Tag looks like a deal considering that it's a boutique exclusive. I don't see it for under $3000 anywhere.


It's gone as well.

At 70 off, I'm actually quite sad I missed out on the Astrons and some of the pre owned IWC's and JLC's despite my wallet's triumphant screams of joy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

For anyone in the UK who missed this Glycine - couple in stock:

"Glycine" Black Classic Enduring Watch - TK Maxx


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

papa_E said:


> It's gone as well.
> 
> At 70 off, I'm actually quite sad I missed out on the Astrons and some of the pre owned IWC's and JLC's despite my wallet's triumphant screams of joy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it makes you feel any better, the IWC's and JLC's were long gone before today's sale. The Corums will go once (and if) they hit 80% off.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I really want that BRM Gulf from Lextempus but I'd need to sell it to pay the divorce lawyer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I really want that BRM Gulf from Lextempus but I'd need to sell it to pay the divorce lawyer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy your wife the Tag also. It's just over $500. A really beat up one sold for over $700 on Ebay.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

papa_E said:


> It's gone as well.
> 
> At 70 off, I'm actually quite sad I missed out on the Astrons and some of the pre owned IWC's and JLC's despite my wallet's triumphant screams of joy.


Did anyone snag one of the Astrons at 70% off? That would have been a pretty great deal.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't remember seeing this deal posted anywhere, but CountyComm is blowing out their 4 ring Maratac Zulu straps for $6 each, which I thought was a decent deal:

CountyComm - Zulu® Four Buckle Watch Straps

It's my favorite Zulu strap, so I got several.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The quartz Edox hydro is $375 now on bracelet :










Edox Hydro-Sub 53200-3OM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

friendofpugs said:


> I don't remember seeing this deal posted anywhere, but CountyComm is blowing out their 4 ring Maratac Zulu straps for $6 each, which I thought was a decent deal:
> 
> CountyComm - Zulu Four Buckle Watch Straps
> 
> It's my favorite Zulu strap, so I got several.


Thanks for the heads up, got four myself. Not that I really needed it, but a deal is a deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't know much about this watch, but someone was asking about 4th of July sales and I saw this *Oris Big Crown Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition for $900 at ePrey.*









I did a quick check at Amazon's price checker and it seems these regularly go for about $1,600 and occasionally drop down to $1,000.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

mleok said:


> Did anyone snag one of the Astrons at 70% off? That would have been a pretty great deal.


I grabbed one at 60. It was the cheapest one at 1750 down to 700. Glad I got it. It's awesome. I have a feeling the Astrons were pulled and didn't hit 70. There would have been a limited market for the white one and I just don't see it disappearing all that quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

achernob said:


> I grabbed one at 60. It was the cheapest one at 1750 down to 700. Glad I got it. It's awesome. I have a feeling the Astrons were pulled and didn't hit 70. There would have been a limited market for the white one and I just don't see it disappearing all that quick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Precisely my thought. Last I checked yesterday, a lot were still available. This morning they all sold out. Unless they were all sold in bulk?

Oh well. Lesson learned: you snooze you lose... But save money haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

achernob said:


> I grabbed one at 60. It was the cheapest one at 1750 down to 700. Glad I got it. It's awesome. I have a feeling the Astrons were pulled and didn't hit 70. There would have been a limited market for the white one and I just don't see it disappearing all that quick.


The same thing happened with the Montblancs, they were pulled before they hit 70%.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

papa_E said:


> Precisely my thought. Last I checked yesterday, a lot were still available. This morning they all sold out. Unless they were all sold in bulk?


My guess is that another dealer bought them all. A lot of them were down to pre-owned Ebay prices or less, so a dealer could make money if they were willing to sit on them for a while.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Several Eternas on Touch of Modern. Pretty good prices, especially if you have any coupons or credits.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> My guess is that another dealer bought them all. A lot of them were down to pre-owned Ebay prices or less, so a dealer could make money if they were willing to sit on them for a while.


I don't think that's the case. I was about to purchase the Montegrappa business bag when all Montegrappa items were pulled. There's no way every single item was purchased.

Maybe the watches are different but I doubt dealers are buying these. If LexTempus couldn't sell them in today's buyer's market, I doubt another dealer/individual would have the clientele to do so either.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> The quartz Edox hydro is $375 now on bracelet :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this automatic is $499 with coupon code 'AFFHYDRO499'

Don't forget the additional 6% rebate from Be Frugal or Giving Assistant.

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NM-BUIN Men's Watch , watches

I own this very model and it's a fantastic buy at under $500. One of the best-executed sunburst blue dials you'll ever encounter.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> I don't think that's the case. I was about to purchase the Montegrappa business bag when all Montegrappa items were pulled. There's no way every single item was purchased.
> 
> Maybe the watches are different but I doubt dealers are buying these. If LexTempus couldn't sell them in today's buyer's market, I doubt another dealer/individual would have the clientele to do so either.


There were a lot that were underpriced, but not enough people knew about the sale. I had never even heard of LexTempus before this sale. The Montblancs were well under market considering they had AD stamped warranty cards. If the sale had hit Slickdeals, they probably would have sold out even faster.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mleok said:


> Did anyone snag one of the Astrons at 70% off? That would have been a pretty great deal.


I dunno. Totally amazing tech, but I've grown attached to the quirkiness of my mechanical watches, not being totally sure which way they're going to wander off--- their inaccuracies. It's akin in a way to humanity. My best was about three seconds a month, now my old friend's wandering to 4 seconds a month, always fast. Others might drift one way or the other, leaving me quizzified.

But these Astrons----they're accurate to ONE second every hundred thousand years? I'd probably die, still waiting for that one second!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Frederique Constant Healey chronograph for $799. I don't see a lower price at the moment.

Frederique Constant Men&apos;s FC397HS5B6 Vintage Rally Swiss Automatic Silver Watch | eBay


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robangel said:


> I dunno. Totally amazing tech, but I've grown attached to the quirkiness of my mechanical watches, not being totally sure which way they're going to wander off--- their inaccuracies.


maybe that's what keeps us involved with them, I mean looking at them longer than just to check the time. I ignore, take for granted, watches like quartz that don't wander off much. At the same time I expect my mechanical watches to keep nearly perfect time--a tight leash.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Thanks for the heads up, got four myself. *Not that I really needed it, but a deal is a deal!*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Careful where this will lead you. I started small too, lol.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

friendofpugs said:


> I don't remember seeing this deal posted anywhere, but CountyComm is blowing out their 4 ring Maratac Zulu straps for $6 each, which I thought was a decent deal:
> 
> CountyComm - Zulu® Four Buckle Watch Straps
> 
> It's my favorite Zulu strap, so I got several.


Thanks much. Grabbed three.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There were a lot that were underpriced, _*but not enough people knew about the sale*_. I had never even heard of LexTempus before this sale. The Montblancs were well under market considering they had AD stamped warranty cards. If the sale had hit Slickdeals, they probably would have sold out even faster.


You really think we're just a bunch of people in a room? The walls have ears my friend... Especially in this thread :-d


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> You really think we're just a bunch of people in a room? The walls have ears my friend... Especially in this thread :-d


I think they were pulled. It seems when the items sell holistically they continue to appear on the website with a sold designation. These all just vanished. Either a bulk deal was made or they arranged to send the items back to the manufacturer for a credit. Look at the way the Corums and BRMs have sat at 70%. No way several 4K Monthrappa pens sold just like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> You really think we're just a bunch of people in a room? The walls have ears my friend... Especially in this thread :-d


Those 50% off Nomos should have gone in seconds, not hours. Imagine if that were an Amazon Gold Box deal. We wouldn't have had a chance. Maybe we don't have THAT many viewers, or they don't have thousands of dollars sitting around.

The Watchery Timebombs updated. Some nice ones near the top.
Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seiko SSC231 Solar priced at *$125* in eBay. That's at least $23 cheaper than current cheapest price -which is in Amazon btw-.
14 sold today.

There are many photos and videos of this watch online if you're interested. Cool lume, I must say.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot PR516 on bracelet $289.99 before coupons and cash back.

Tissot T0714301103100 Watches,Men's Heritage PR 516 Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial SS, Fashion Tissot Automatic Watches


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Buy your wife the Tag also. It's just over $500. A really beat up one sold for over $700 on Ebay.


I would...but...she was starting to get into watches until the baby came along. Now she's only wearing the Apple Watch because she wants to be able to do her calling, navigating, etc. in the car without taking hands off wheel. Hard to argue with I suppose.

Just sold her VSA Dive Master 500 on the 'bay last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

First, I want to wish a good 4th of July to my friendly neighbours south of the border! We dressed our 3-year old daughter today with a "stars & stripes" outfit for the occasion to see if people would notice here 

Just a follow-up from the Glycine Klepsoo sale of last week (with a special promo code). I just received this Combat Sub a few hours ago. The watch is superb, clean paper white dial with a nice blue sunray bezel. Super smooth and comfy bracelet, drilled lugs and the watch is very thin. 

This is my 2nd Glycine and I'm impressed. Glad I got the old style crown logo rather than the "Armani"-eagle new style.

Great service from Klepsoo, this was on my doorstep 3 days after pulling the trigger.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

friendofpugs said:


> I don't remember seeing this deal posted anywhere, but CountyComm is blowing out their 4 ring Maratac Zulu straps for $6 each, which I thought was a decent deal:
> 
> CountyComm - Zulu Four Buckle Watch Straps
> 
> It's my favorite Zulu strap, so I got several.


They've also got other Maratac straps on sale. Hit the "specials" link for this and a couple other options.

http://www.countycomm.com/pvc.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I would...but...she was starting to get into watches until the baby came along.


 females get their priorities straight faster than us!


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Courtesy of Slickdeals:

Citizen Men's CA0467-11H Eco-Drive "Primo" Chronograph Sport Watch for $167.88 at Amazon. This is a historical low for Amazon according to 3xCamels.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-CA04...scsubtag=60c92ba2426011e69fc546575ee702730INT


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

coopc said:


> Courtesy of Slickdeals:
> 
> Citizen Men's CA0467-11H Eco-Drive "Primo" Chronograph Sport Watch for $167.88 at Amazon. This is a historical low for Amazon according to 3xCamels.
> 
> ...


eBay have a lot of vendors selling for less.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

wishmann said:


> eBay have a lot of vendors selling for less.


The lowest price I see on Ebay for New with Tags is $179.99. Anything lower was listed as no tags, pre-owned or new with defects.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pro Diver said:


> Apologies since this post is in response to the Watchgecko stainless steel bracelet posted earlier. I took a flyer and bought one and it is the best 20 bucks I have spent on watches ever.
> 
> Here is a shot on a Hamilton Traveler GMT.


That looks great ! Is this the one without the diver's clasp ? I think it's called butterfly clasp ? If so, does it ever open up from doing regular stuff ? I've had bad experiences with this style of clasp, if that's the one.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a dual deployant clasp. It seems to close very securely.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Buy your wife the Tag also. It's just over $500. A really beat up one sold for over $700 on Ebay.


would buy that for the Mrs but she'd kill me. Doesn't share my love for watches although she does love the Rado she just got as an early birthday gift


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

pity none of these sites sell Tiffany jewelry. could do with saving a few pennies on the wife's anniversary gift. Amazingly tax free Dubai prices are significantly higher than US prices


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has the AVI-8 , AV-4040-05 automatic for $72.96 Seems like a good deal , it's listed at $350.00 on their web site.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Those 50% off Nomos should have gone in seconds, not hours. Imagine if that were an Amazon Gold Box deal. We wouldn't have had a chance. Maybe we don't have THAT many viewers, or they don't have thousands of dollars sitting around.
> 
> The Watchery Timebombs updated. Some nice ones near the top.
> Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


I think you are highly overestimating the market. People looking to buy for resell already see that a Nomos second-hand with warranty is already around 50-60% discount from MSRP. Also, the Nomos pieces for sale all had the older (non-DUW) movements with the exception of one. Hell, I went back and forth for hours debating on buying the Nomos Tangente Grangreserve with the DUW movement but decided not to solely because the power reserve indicator was black instead of red.

There's a reason the AP ROO, Rolex Daytona, and Patek Nautilus went in minutes.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> I think you are highly overestimating the market.


If you say so. I ordered a watch from LexTempus that I thought I would like, but the dial design didn't work for me. It looked better in photos. Already sold it for a nice profit.

A few of those Corums look like good deals, but I'm not a Corum fan. In particular, the Squelette and Tides Blue are much less than I can find anywhere else. The limited editions might be good deals also. Some of the other models are often 70-80% off from grey market dealers, but not with an AD stamped warranty card.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Got the Armida A1 brass in sundial blue. Very nice....curse this thread lol

I have to say delivery is faster than pizza delivery lol. I ordered late June 30 and shipped FedEx on July 1. Got it this morning first thing.










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Got the Armida A1 brass in sundial blue. Very nice....curse this thread lol
> 
> I have to say delivery is faster than pizza delivery lol. I ordered late June 30 and shipped FedEx on July 1. Got it this morning first thing.
> 
> ...


What size of wrist?

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> What size of wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


6.5 inch a bit more but not much lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Got the Armida A1 brass in sundial blue. Very nice....curse this thread lol
> 
> I have to say delivery is faster than pizza delivery lol. I ordered late June 30 and shipped FedEx on July 1. Got it this morning first thing.
> 
> ...


I responded to your post in another thread saying how much I "hated" you and this website for making me spend so much money!!!! I ordered a blue dialed A1 as well...although I do wish it came as a 45mm version...BUT I wasn't going to drop the cash for the bronze version that does.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> I responded to your post in another thread saying how much I "hated" you and this website for making me spend so much money!!!! I ordered a blue dialed A1 as well...although I do wish it came as a 45mm version...BUT I wasn't going to drop the cash for the bronze version that does.


Agreed. I'm spending way too much already and my watch budget is blown...way blown for the year. So don't hate the playa, hate the game bruh


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> 6.5 inch a bit more but not much lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Fits very nicely! I'm at 8.25, 42 might be a shade small. Hope they do a 45 in brass!

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> Fits very nicely! I'm at 8.25, 42 might be a shade small. Hope they do a 45 in brass!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


I agree, it may be too small for you. Fits just right for me and I have tiny wrists! lol.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> Fits very nicely! I'm at 8.25, 42 might be a shade small. Hope they do a 45 in brass!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


Maranez is running a 20% off sale on their brass ones as well. The Talay is 45mm and they have the Rawei has both a 45mm and 49mm variant at the same price. Both decent watches, but the I preferred the details of the diver bezel on the Armida just a bit more. I was on the fence on either though!


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> Fits very nicely! I'm at 8.25, 42 might be a shade small. Hope they do a 45 in brass!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


I just made a thread a few days ago regarding the size of the 42mm on an 8-8.25 wrist and it was unanimous that the watch would look silly on me. It's too bad because I really like the watch....and the price.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If you say so. I ordered a watch from LexTempus that I thought I would like, but the dial design didn't work for me. It looked better in photos. Already sold it for a nice profit.
> 
> A few of those Corums look like good deals, but I'm not a Corum fan. In particular, the Squelette and Tides Blue are much less than I can find anywhere else. The limited editions might be good deals also. Some of the other models are often 70-80% off from grey market dealers, but not with an AD stamped warranty card.


I'm happy for you that you were able to flip a watch but I'm speaking of the market overall based on speaking with dealers and personal experience. Sure, some of the Corums are lower than anywhere else but it's been at 70% off for at least 5 days now and nothing has moved except one. I know people are looking at this sale and purposely not spreading the word in hopes that the prices drop even more on pieces they want. This sale was mentioned on SD this morning (maybe it was you) and yet it's not like anything else has been selling out.

Was the watch you flipped a piece that was just sitting around for days or did you get in on a frenzy?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

dsbe90 said:


> "Went wedding band shopping today at a jeweler that also HAPPENS to be a Tag Heuer AD."
> 
> HA too funny!!!
> 
> Congrats btw!


There's a watch there? I'm mesmerized by Ryans little wrist balls!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

This thread is killing me too, because of it I ordered two watches this weekend - the Laco Flieger from Amazon (due to be delivered tomorrow) and the Armida A8. I bought the Armida yesterday and got an e-mail last night that it's already shipped and left Hong Kong. FedEx is due to deliver it tomorrow! Super fast shipping. I thought the A8 is quite a deal. It was introduced in 2013 and people were jumping all over it for $350. I am impressed that over the last 3 years Armida has not raised their price. With their current sale though it was a hair under $300 with free shipping! My current grail watch is the Tudor Heritage Bronze, but I have to wait some time until my wife passes all of her CPA exams, then I will get that as a gift from her for all of my support through the years in helping her to get her education and reach her goal. In the meantime, I figure the Armida A8 is kind of a cheapie version of the Tudor Bronze to hold me over and my desire for another brass/bronze diver. I just recently got the Maranez Rawai 45 and LOVE the steampunk look of that watch. Excellent patina out of the box that is only getting better and really excellent straps. I struggled with either getting another Maranez or the Armida, but went with the Armida due to the aesthetic tie to the Tudor.

Now... with two watches coming tomorrow I am actually hoping that Klepsoo takes their jolly time with delivering my Glycine Golden Eye on order or my wife (who receives the packages) might decide to nix the Tudor gift!!! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Laco 861688 automatic pilot's watch with A-type face on Amazon for $263:

https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-86...09LDPTCG/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8

Typical price on these (Amazon and Long Island Watch) is a low of $329. 3X Camel reports this watch was lower at $234 last year, but I have not seen it this low in recent months. If you have an Amazon Prime store card you can get another 5% off.

Amazon just had the same watch with the B-type face on sale this weekend for $259, but that price was only good for about 36 hours before it jumped back up to $338 (Amazon price, still $329 from Long Island Watch). So, I would anticipate that this deal on the 861688 A-type face is probably only good for a day or so.

One other point... on these sales Amazon seems to drop their prices sometimes by the hour! I recently bought an AVI-8 watch that dropped even more a short time after my purchase. It was easy though to just cancel the first order that had not shipped yet and re-order at the lower price. Something to keep in mind if you buy this watch, since Amazon usually takes a day or so to ship. Keep watching the price to see if it drops further!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> My current grail watch is the Tudor Heritage Bronze, but I have to wait some time until my wife passes all of her CPA exams, then I will get that as a gift from her for all of my support through the years in helping her to get her education and reach her goal.


I'm not sure how you swung that deal but I'm impressed.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> There's a watch there? I'm mesmerized by Ryans little wrist balls!


I like my little wrist balls. Gift from my niece. Lokai bracelets, all the rage with the kids these days. Sorry if I'm too hip for you, ya square.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_browning (Dec 31, 2015)

I have been avoiding this thread, in fact this entire website for a few months because I just can't help myself... I finally cracked and here i am with 12 chrome tabs open and a card at the ready.
I will blame you all when I am homeless.... with an awesome arm of watches.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> I like my little wrist balls. Gift from my niece. Lokai bracelets, all the rage with the kids these days. Sorry if I'm too hip for you, ya square.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What ever happened to puka shells? Are they not hip anymore?


----------



## quarzaro (Feb 2, 2016)

Filson has 50% on some watches made by Shinola. I don't know if they are quality pieces.

Summer Sale | Filson


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

;-)


RyanPatrick said:


> I like my little wrist balls. Gift from my niece. Lokai bracelets, all the rage with the kids these days. Sorry if I'm too hip for you, ya square.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehee... I really am mesemrized by them though. But I just fell off a ladder blew my ankle all to hell. It's probably the dilaudid.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Amazon Lightning Deal for Baume and Mercier Hampton Milleis Silver Dial Alligator Leather Mens Watch 10032 is now active for $2199.99. [strike]The next best price seems to be $2950 on EBay.[/strike] The next best price for NEW WITH TAGS seems to be $3679 on EBay.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TBB2I..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZSBNYCAWE97SV7E4M7EW


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Doesn't that B&M have a JLC movement?

It's either ALS, VC, or JLC. Very high end with the instant minute change on the chrono. Serious stuff, and a total steal at that price.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Doesn't that B&M have a JLC movement?
> 
> It's either ALS, VC, or JLC. Very high end with the instant minute change on the chrono. Serious stuff, and a total steal at that price.


I found one place online that says it's got a JLC 751 movement: Baume and Mercier Hampton Milleis Automatic Men's Watch 10032 - Hampton Milleis - Hampton - Baume & Mercier - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm not sure how you swung that deal but I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the deal is that once my wife becomes a certified CPA and gets a job, then her first few paychecks go towards a special watch for me (Tudor Heritage Bronze). That was a really easy deal to work out... All you have to do is marry a really smart girl from a third world country who, despite testing in the top 3% of her country for college admissions, could not go to school because she was a "worthless" girl. Then help pay for her education, read all of her textbooks so that you can help explain the material to her (English is her 5th language), correct all of her papers, coach her on presentations, help prepare PowerPoints, work 60 hrs/week and still babysit evenings and weekends so that she can study, etc. Then you can negotiate a simple "deal" like the one I have!  Trust me, the "deals" that get posted to this thread a much simpler and affordable. However, several times when the task at hand became especially arduous I was able to negotiate additional terms to the deal and I currently have a credit of 30+ BJ's... so there's that! :-d

_So I don't get banned, I am referring to BloJoe watches, a lightning deal on Amazon today, so this is watch deal related:_

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0109S0QG..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=MVG3K6Q0YBJ480F1JAY5


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> So the deal is that once my wife becomes a certified CPA and gets a job, then her first few paychecks go towards a special watch for me (Tudor Heritage Bronze). That was a really easy deal to work out... All you have to do is marry a really smart girl from a third world country who, despite testing in the top 3% of her country for college admissions, could not go to school because she was a "worthless" girl. Then help pay for her education, read all of her textbooks so that you can help explain the material to her (English is her 5th language), correct all of her papers, coach her on presentations, help prepare PowerPoints, work 60 hrs/week and still babysit evenings and weekends so that she can study, etc. Then you can negotiate a simple "deal" like the one I have!  Trust me, the "deals" that get posted to this thread a much simpler and affordable. However, several times when the task at hand became especially arduous I was able to negotiate additional terms to the deal and I currently have a credit of 30+ BJ's... so there's that! :-d
> 
> _So I don't get banned, I am referring to BloJoe watches, a lightning deal on Amazon today, so this is watch deal related:_
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0109S0QG..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=MVG3K6Q0YBJ480F1JAY5


man, must be an easier way to get a Tudor...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A miracle has occurred. I ordered something from BlueFly, and it actually shipped!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Fits very nicely! I'm at 8.25, 42 might be a shade small. Hope they do a 45 in brass!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


My wrist is 8.3in and I had the 42mm brass A1 for a little bit but just couldn't mesh with it but I love my 45mm SS A1.

Another option is the Zelos Hammerhead coming out soon. 44mm by 49mm in SS or bronze. They're getting the pictures of the prototypes now but the sneak peak look amazing !

Meteorite dial and Damascus bezel options too.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, it has a JLC Chrono movement (751). Jomadeals had the same watch a few weeks ago and at this price a total steal... Most people unfortunately would rather buy it if the dial would say JLC and the movement were made by Seagull... 



Robotaz said:


> Doesn't that B&M have a JLC movement?
> 
> It's either ALS, VC, or JLC. Very high end with the instant minute change on the chrono. Serious stuff, and a total steal at that price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

coopc said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal for Baume and Mercier Hampton Milleis Silver Dial Alligator Leather Mens Watch 10032 is now active for $2199.99. [strike]The next best price seems to be $2950 on EBay.[/strike] The next best price for NEW WITH TAGS seems to be $3679 on EBay.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TBB2I..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZSBNYCAWE97SV7E4M7EW


Great price for that movement. There shouldn't be any sales tax since Amazon is not the actual seller.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> A miracle has occurred. I ordered something from BlueFly, and it actually shipped!


Congrats. I'm now starting to take it personal and think WOW is toying with my emotions.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> My wrist is 8.3in and I had the 42mm brass A1 for a little bit but just couldn't mesh with it but I love my 45mm SS A1.
> 
> Another option is the Zelos Hammerhead coming out soon. 44mm by 49mm in SS or bronze. They're getting the pictures of the prototypes now but the sneak peak look amazing !
> 
> Meteorite dial and Damascus bezel options too.


Happen to have any inks that show the Zelos prototype?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Careful where this will lead you. I started small too, lol.


If watches were like 'gateway drugs', I'd probably be driving a Porsche 911 Turbo S about now...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Happen to have any inks that show the Zelos prototype?


I don't know but here you go. He shared these on Diver's Watches and Microbrand Watches FB group. 

















































This will be my first Zelos.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

More Eternas in stock at Jomashop

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-door...05+DW+&+Panerai+&+Burch+&+Eterna+Email#134535

including the new style Kontiki Four Hand










$650 on bracelet, $595 on strap

And the old style chrono at $995


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> My wrist is 8.3in and I had the 42mm brass A1 for a little bit but just couldn't mesh with it but I love my 45mm SS A1.
> 
> Another option is the Zelos Hammerhead coming out soon. 44mm by 49mm in SS or bronze. They're getting the pictures of the prototypes now but the sneak peak look amazing !
> 
> Meteorite dial and Damascus bezel options too.


What is: Damascus bezel?

Me!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> More Eternas in stock at Jomashop
> 
> Eterna Doorbuster Event - Jomashop
> 
> ...


I look at the new KonTikis and think "Doesn't do much for me". But that's how I felt about the previous KonTiki's:



But they grew on me, to the point where I really would love to have one similar to the two above some day. And the watch's appeal (no pun intended) began before I realized what an amazing watch maker Eterna is.

Late to the party and the 'belle of the ball' has gone.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> What is: Damascus bezel?
> 
> Me!


Sorry, I meanT Damascus steal bezel. 
Like this one.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Re: Joma Eternas - Yes. My four hander just shipped.


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Not necessarily "affordable", but Jomashop currently has the Tudor Black Bay BLUE on bracelet for $2550.00 - I believe that's the lowest I've seen from them. Has anyone seen lower, or is that a pretty decent price? I've been eyeing the BB for a while now, just haven't decided to pull the trigger..


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I look at the new KonTikis and think "Doesn't do much for me". But that's how I felt about the previous KonTiki's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also can't warm up to the new style. You're not that late to the party though -- there was a chance at the blue dial just a few days ago. It took all the willpower I could muster to pass on it.

Funny, it was that very photo in last year's Heads Up thread that made me realize I had to have one.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon has the Orient Symphony ER27006B for $91.55. It's Prime eligible with free returns. It is sold by and ships from Amazon, so there may be sales tax.








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6GFBW..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=9A846228ZJYK37HDW66T


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

heirmyles said:


> Not necessarily "affordable", but Jomashop currently has the Tudor Black Bay BLUE on bracelet for $2550.00 - I believe that's the lowest I've seen from them. Has anyone seen lower, or is that a pretty decent price? I've been eyeing the BB for a while now, just haven't decided to pull the trigger..


Not sure about the Black Bay, but the Advisor for $3795 looks great.

"The Heritage Advisor uses an ETA 2892 calibre, with a custom alarm module developed in-house by Tudor. "


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Uk_browning said:


> I have been avoiding this thread, in fact this entire website for a few months because I just can't help myself... I finally cracked and here i am with 12 chrome tabs open and a card at the ready.
> I will blame you all when I am homeless.... with an awesome arm of watches.


I can relate. I'd blown the thread off for about 2 months and just came back a couple weeks ago. Took me like a day to end up with another watch. I'm weak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

heirmyles said:


> Not necessarily "affordable", but Jomashop currently has the Tudor Black Bay BLUE on bracelet for $2550.00 - I believe that's the lowest I've seen from them. Has anyone seen lower, or is that a pretty decent price? I've been eyeing the BB for a while now, just haven't decided to pull the trigger..


I can't comment on the price, but have you considered the movement? This is last year's model with the ETA 2824 movement, which is absolutely a very fine watch. However, this year's model has a newly developed in-house movement. To me, personally (and I know this is debatable), this has a lot of value. If you are like me and a "mate for life" person who plans to keep your watches for years and years rather than months, then you might want to consider holding out and getting the in-house movement watch. Regardless of how great the ETA movement is the fact is that you can get one in a watch at 1/10th of this price and that is the heart and soul of the watch. I believe that long term the newer watches will retain or appreciate in value greater than the ETA watches. Goodness knows that the engineers and designers at Rolex are probably bored out of their minds with nothing to do as Rolex's designs are dated 50 years or more. Yes they innovate, but in a very, very slow evolutionary form. Tudor seems to be tons more innovative and fresh. I've got to imagine that the Rolex engineers and designers had to have had a hand in the development of the new movement of their sister company Tudor.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mod practice?
The rubber strap?
Quartz beach-beater? It says it has lumed hands and 100m water resistance.

$16.99 at The Watchery.

Oxbow 4549701 Watches,Men's Black Silicone Black Dial, Fashion Oxbow Quartz Watches


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I can relate. I'd blown the thread off for about 2 months and just came back a couple weeks ago. Took me like a day to end up with another watch. I'm weak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel the pain, haven't paid attention since Christmas. One week back, picked up Alpina GMT 4, Lum-Tec M74 and Fortis Mars 500 Chrono. Still have the Zulu-01 Copilot coming from the Kickstarter.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Sorry, I meanT Damascus steal bezel.
> Like this one.


Damascus steel is a fancy and pricier type of steel, usually used to make blades like this one :


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

jskibo said:


> I feel the pain, haven't paid attention since Christmas. One week back, picked up Alpina GMT 4, Lum-Tec M74 and Fortis Mars 500 Chrono. Still have the Zulu-01 Copilot coming from the Kickstarter.


Is that the Trintec? Any news on that one ? I wanna buy one as soon as they arrive.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> I can't comment on the price, but have you considered the movement? This is last year's model with the ETA 2824 movement, which is absolutely a very fine watch. However, this year's model has a newly developed in-house movement. To me, personally (and I know this is debatable), this has a lot of value. If you are like me and a "mate for life" person who plans to keep your watches for years and years rather than months, then you might want to consider holding out and getting the in-house movement watch. Regardless of how great the ETA movement is the fact is that you can get one in a watch at 1/10th of this price and that is the heart and soul of the watch. I believe that long term the newer watches will retain or appreciate in value greater than the ETA watches. Goodness knows that the engineers and designers at Rolex are probably bored out of their minds with nothing to do as Rolex's designs are dated 50 years or more. Yes they innovate, but in a very, very slow evolutionary form. Tudor seems to be tons more innovative and fresh. I've got to imagine that the Rolex engineers and designers had to have had a hand in the development of the new movement of their sister company Tudor.


I have my eyes on these as well. I think the dial of the outgoing model and is more attractive then the update, and I would tend to go with the known movement than the unknown. I have also seen negative comments on the updated bracelet. Either way, you couldn't make a 'wrong' choice.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Keeping in mind this is the thread for all watch bargains, not merely affordable ones ... Jomashop has an amazing deal on the Jaeger Le Coultre Master Compressor Deep Sea auto chrono, model Q207857J. $7,945 with coupon code '50OFF1000'.

It's rare to even see this watch under 5 figures. It's rare to see it selling used for that price.

Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Master Compressor Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch Q207857J - Master Compressor - Master - Jaeger LeCoultre - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









EDIT: Its name writes checks that the watch can't cash. "Deep Sea Master Compressor?" It has 100m water resistance -- OK for water play but diving? Also a fixed bezel and a plexiglass crystal. So what you're buying is a pretty watch with a lot of lume and a JLC manufacture chronograph movement. And that alone still makes it a good deal, based on what it typically sells for.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Beautiful watch, but that aluminum bezel insert is killing the value.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Watches503 said:


> Is that the Trintec? Any news on that one ? I wanna buy one as soon as they arrive.


Yes, Last word was August shipping to backers from update 17 last week.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Got the Armida A1 brass in sundial blue. Very nice....curse this thread lol
> 
> I have to say delivery is faster than pizza delivery lol. I ordered late June 30 and shipped FedEx on July 1. Got it this morning first thing.
> 
> ...


That's the exact one I've been thinking about, but pass on every time because it appears to be a very tall and hefty watch.

What's your impression so far?

Joe


----------



## Philadelphia Collins (Jun 30, 2016)

The JLC is gorgeous.

I see zero problem diving with it. I've never had a 100m watch flood and I'll take a leap of faith that the compressor case is at least as good as a 100m Seiko.

Gorgeous diver chrono.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Keeping in mind this is the thread for all watch bargains, not merely affordable ones ... Jomashop has an amazing deal on the Jaeger Le Coultre Master Compressor Deep Sea auto chrono, model Q207857J. $7,945 with coupon code '50OFF1000'.
> 
> It's rare to even see this watch under 5 figures. It's rare to see it selling used for that price.
> 
> ...


I've handled this at a local red bar GTG and it's gorgeous. Seriously gorgeous. But it's more than twice the cost of a speedy and not quite as handsome. Now, the regular deep sea alarm? That thing rocks


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Barry S said:


> I also can't warm up to the new style. You're not that late to the party though -- there was a chance at the blue dial just a few days ago. It took all the willpower I could muster to pass on it.
> 
> Funny, it was that very photo in last year's Heads Up thread that made me realize I had to have one.


Does anybody have experience with the Tangaroa line of Eterna? Thoughts vs the Kon Tiki?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Barry S said:


> I also can't warm up to the new style. You're not that late to the party though -- there was a chance at the blue dial just a few days ago. It took all the willpower I could muster to pass on it.
> 
> Funny, it was that very photo in last year's Heads Up thread that made me realize I had to have one.


Well you've spread the mind virus to me cause I'm having a hard time not getting the Four Hands considering the value for the price. I won't even tease myself with the white one. To paraphrase the great Admiral Ackbar, "my wallet can't yet repel prices at that magnitude."


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

frostjoe said:


> That's the exact one I've been thinking about, but pass on every time because it appears to be a very tall and hefty watch.
> 
> What's your impression so far?
> 
> Joe


My impression? After a day of wearing it, it is impressive. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and the 42mm sits perfectly IMO. Is it hefty? A little compared to my Nixon stormtrooper and Deep Blue Sea Ram, its below those two. And is it tall? I would say yea because i don't see wearing long sleeves with this. But honestly, I hardly feel it thanks to the cuda band. Only wish the buckle tang wasn't so wide at 7mm. I can't use it in any other strap and have to go custom in order to use the beast buckle. I do love the look of it in the sun...










The sunburst blue is nice without being so flashy. The brass brings the bling and highlights the blue. I just worry how long it will take to patina because I do wear other watches lol.

Its a great watch. I was a bit worried because my last watch purchases were double what I paid for this and wondered about the quality. I have to say I am very satisfied with the purchase. Glad the sale pushed me over to get it lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Pocket post.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Barry S said:


> More Eternas in stock at Jomashop
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-door...05+DW+&+Panerai+&+Burch+&+Eterna+Email#134535
> 
> ...


Yup, they've been on sale for awhile now and finally had to cave in. This freaking forum thread is killing me.

My Kontiki will be arriving tomorrow morning. I'm excited! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Seagull minimalist automatic watch for US129. The hands are very interesting. I am not a Bauhaus fan but I am learning.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Seagull minimalist automatic watch for US129. The hands are very interesting. I am not a Bauhaus fan but I am learning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen a Nomos Metro homage before.

I kind of wish I still hadn't seen one.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

heirmyles said:


> Not necessarily "affordable", but Jomashop currently has the Tudor Black Bay BLUE on bracelet for $2550.00 - I believe that's the lowest I've seen from them. Has anyone seen lower, or is that a pretty decent price? I've been eyeing the BB for a while now, just haven't decided to pull the trigger..


Tudor is shifting Black Bay's to their new in-house movement. AD's are selling the ETA based models around that price, and sometimes cheaper. I saw Rolex/Tudor boutiques advertising it at $2873 (after exchange rate) in May in Israel, and $2502 (after exchange rate) in June in the UK. These were published prices in the boutique, not negotiated deals.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seiko Recraft SNKN01 for *$78* at Ashford via coupon *AFFRECRAFT78*
I'd also go through Befrugal for a potential $3 cash back--[3 bucks is 3 bucks!].

Lowest current price at the moment is $95 in JomaShop's 4th of July sale, but the usual price is around ~$105

*LINK HERE* ----or copy/paste the following link into your browser:
_ashford.com/us/SNKN01.pid_

Deal ends in 10th July.

 Photo borrowed:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ball Trainmaster dual time with grand date for $1099. As much as I would like a second Ball, I'll have to settle for one.

Ball Trainmaster Dual Time Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch GM1056D-SJ-BK


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Seagull minimalist automatic watch for US129. The hands are very interesting. I am not a Bauhaus fan but I am learning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be perfect for my friend if it had a date complication!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> Never seen a Nomos Metro homage before.
> 
> I kind of wish I still hadn't seen one.


Oh boy, I've never had an issue with the other versions. I actually own a regular Rodina because I really like the lug design and Bauhaus feel overall without dropping $1+k. Stowa and others have done that design before Nomos I believe. But this one though, I don't know what to think of it. After looking at it again, it actually has the Metro dial with the Tangente lugs so it that regard, it is different but it still feels worse than all of the Submariner copies. The metro dial was so characteristic of something totally different that it just feels like a cheap copy to me.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Seiko Recraft SNKN01 for *$78* at Ashford via coupon *AFFRECRAFT78*
> I'd also go through Befrugal for a potential $3 cash back--[3 bucks is 3 bucks!].
> 
> Lowest current price at the moment is $95 in JomaShop's 4th of July sale, but the usual price is around ~$105
> ...


I love the case on this one. I've been seeing it pop up at a good price. A bit concerned with the overall size though. Seems slightly large. I've never seen one in real life. I'd totally snatch one up if it was 40mm. Let us know how it goes when you get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

UK posters - VIPSALE will get you another 20% off in Beaverbrooks sale.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> I love the case on this one. I've been seeing it pop up at a good price. A bit concerned with the overall size though. Seems slightly large. I've never seen one in real life. I'd totally snatch one up if it was 40mm. Let us know how it goes when you get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's too big for my liking, but don't let the size put you off. The case shape makes the dial look smaller than 44mm. Plus, I've never heard of an uncomfortable Seiko watch.
I think if you have 7" wrist or more you could manage it easy, even with say 46mm if the case shape is right.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I personally think it's too big for my liking, but don't let the size put you off. The case shape makes the dial look smaller than 44mm. Plus, I've never heard of an uncomfortable Seiko watch.
> I think if you have 7" wrist or more you could manage it easy, even with say 46mm if the case shape is right.


Just a FYI the lume is pretty weak as well. I have seen people relume this.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Just a FYI the lume is pretty weak as well. I have seen people relume this.


The Lume is none existent ( decorative light paint), just sold mine.

Me!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Tudor is shifting Black Bay's to their new in-house movement. AD's are selling the ETA based models around that price, and sometimes cheaper. I saw Rolex/Tudor boutiques advertising it at $2873 (after exchange rate) in May in Israel, and $2502 (after exchange rate) in June in the UK. These were published prices in the boutique, not negotiated deals.


As the Pound continues to fall, exchange rate deals will result in the UK on things not normally discounted...


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

Massdrop has the Victorinox Infantry 241518 and 241519 for $289.99 (6 more needed as of posting for the price) and 7.75 shipping. I own the 241518 and it's one of my favorites. 38mm, ETA 2824-2. I paid slightly higher for this a little over a year ago.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-infantry-watch?referer=V293FA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Ball Trainmaster dual time with grand date for $1099. As much as I would like a second Ball, I'll have to settle for one.


I think that's a ...... quote

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Grinny456 said:


> As the Pound continues to fall, exchange rate deals will result in the UK on things not normally discounted...


True, however this was early June, pre Brexit and subsequent currency fluctuations. I imagine the deals are even sweeter now.

Nevertheless, the point is that AD's and boutiques are publicly discounting the ETA Black Bay's steeply, which makes it harder to justify gray market pricing. Unfortunately, I haven't set foot in the US in over a year, so I can't speak for US brick and mortar dealers. However, I think if Rolex is posting signs outside their boutiques advertising the new low Black Bay prices in those two countries, then they are likely doing it everywhere.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Never seen a Nomos Metro homage before.
> 
> I kind of wish I still hadn't seen one.


Yeah, I'm surprised to see one.
I guess it makes sense Rodina would go on and start copying all the other Nomos designs.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

It finally happened... Royal kontiki is here! Prob wouldn't order tho, I watched it sell out on TheWatchery and WoW is always slow to update stock.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...er-silver-tone-dial-ss-eterna-7740-40-11-1289


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

tiki5698 said:


> It finally happened... Royal kontiki is here! Prob wouldn't order tho, I watched it sell out on TheWatchery and WoW is always slow to update stock.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...er-silver-tone-dial-ss-eterna-7740-40-11-1289


It arrived at the watchery. After that on Wow at a lower price. Disappeared at watchery and wow and is now back at watchery. Still $1999, on Wow it was $1399...


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice price


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Missed it. On the good side, the 4 hander and chrono from 6 weeks ago is finally going to ship.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Missed it. On the good side, the 4 hander and chrono from 6 weeks ago is finally going to ship.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Was this a watchery sale?

I cannot keep up with this thread.
What is taking so long to ship?
I just purchased a 4 hander on bracelet from joma for 650.00 shipped before coupons. I saw a chrono awhile ago for @700 I think. Maybe it was a dream.
Could you explain? Hope I am not in for a 2 month wait from joma.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

The Royal was newly offered on WoW, which means also the watchery and swatches. They flew out but if like in the past, there will be more. The ones I waited for are of the older style with more pronounced triangles on the dial. I like those better. They sold out weeks before then suddenly and briefly reappeared.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Ewatches. Not "swatches"

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

If you are interested you have to periodically check, get lucky, and monitor this thread like a slave.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

achernob said:


> I think that's a ...... quote
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


???


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

ToneLoke09 said:


> Massdrop has the Victorinox Infantry 241518 and 241519 for $289.99 (6 more needed as of posting for the price) and 7.75 shipping. I own the 241518 and it's one of my favorites. 38mm, ETA 2824-2.


Looks like a nice watch an ETA movement under $300... So, is this a fair? Good? Or Great price for this watch? Is it often this low or rarely?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

fearlessleader said:


> Looks like a nice watch an ETA movement under $300... So, is this a fair? Good? Or Great price for this watch? Is it often this low or rarely?


A great price for a 2824 watch.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> Looks like a nice watch an ETA movement under $300... So, is this a fair? Good? Or Great price for this watch? Is it often this low or rarely?


Seems like its nicely proportioned with shorter lugs and thin case. ITs a good price, but if you're on the fence you can pay $30 more at Amazon, and can return if you don't like it with no out of pocket.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> A great price for a 2824 watch.


Not to take anything away from that deal but amazon has had these Victorinox for great prices as well

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=JD50T5J1QK72PE3GQE1R










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=ZY2R0CF0THAMSH11H46S










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=VQN2743SJ4XWV3BAJ439










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=43NSN72MXN49TK1ZYT1W










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Seems like its nicely proportioned with shorter lugs and thin case. ITs a good price, but if you're on the fence you can pay $30 more at Amazon, and can return if you don't like it with no out of pocket.


I always like to buy from Amazon even if it cost more. They got free fast shipping, great return policy and 2 years warranty. I think massdrop sometime take weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> Looks like a nice watch an ETA movement under $300... So, is this a fair? Good? Or Great price for this watch? Is it often this low or rarely?


There have been a lot of ETA watches under $300 lately. They are all good deals as long as you like the style. I haven't owned a Victorinox, but the Bulova Accutrons in the $300 range are very well made.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

EWATCHES.COM Has one left - Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SS for $499.99

Eterna Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SSEterna 1220-41-43-1183 Watch


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> The Royal was newly offered on WoW, which means also the watchery and swatches. They flew out but if like in the past, there will be more. The ones I waited for are of the older style with more pronounced triangles on the dial. I like those better. They sold out weeks before then suddenly and briefly reappeared.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


I was more curious about why it is just now shipping. 4-6 weeks later. Am I reading that wrong.
Thanks for the explanation on the rest.
I have not been around in awhile.

On another note: I like the larger triangle models better as well. I figured I would try a model from the new catalogue at that price.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

nello said:


> Was this a watchery sale?
> 
> I cannot keep up with this thread.
> What is taking so long to ship?
> ...


Ordered the Jomashop eterna kontiki 4 hander on July 2nd. Got it on my doorstep today July 6. Great service.

(I paid two day shipping though)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MontRoyal said:


> Ordered the Jomashop eterna kontiki 4 hander on July 2nd. Got it on my doorstep today July 6. Great service.
> 
> (I paid two day shipping though)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like they shipped to you faster than some people who had their watch on backorder

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> EWATCHES.COM Has one left - Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SS for $499.99
> 
> Eterna Men's KonTiki Auto Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial SSEterna 1220-41-43-1183 Watch


I just can't get past the silver numbers on the white/silver background.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not to take anything away from that deal but amazon has had these Victorinox for great prices as well


Thanks, but the AirBoss 241508 (bottom one pictured) is currently $560 on Amazon. Quite a bit out of budget. I don't like the date style of the others (multiple dates showing).


----------



## Jason Lewellen (Apr 17, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> I don't know but here you go. He shared these on Diver's Watches and Microbrand Watches FB group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have several Zelos watches and so far love them all! Here's a couple more Hammerhead prototype shots. The steel looks great with the bracelet and on the leather strap. I also like the bronze fresh with the diver strap as well as with the forced patina and the canvas strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> It finally happened... Royal kontiki is here! Prob wouldn't order tho, I watched it sell out on TheWatchery and WoW is always slow to update stock.
> 
> Men's Royal KonTiki Automatic GMT Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


Tempting! If it was on bracelet I'd snap it up. Really hoping the Royal Kontiki Chronograph comes down... crossing fingers now.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Sav said:


> Tempting! If it was on bracelet I'd snap it up. Really hoping the Royal Kontiki Chronograph comes down... crossing fingers now.


TLDR: The black and white looks great on a black strap.

I bought this one on a bracelet(which is awesome btw) but prefer it with a black strap. It's become my go to watch for work. I put the bracelet on my other Kontiki(the black with orange).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Some really nice deals at Ashford right now, which is celebrating its 19th anniversary.

JeanRichard Aeroscope titanium chronograph for $980. This has the JR66 movement, a Sellita SW300 with a Dubois Depraz module.

JeanRichard Aeroscope 60650-21G211-HDEA Men's Watch , watches









Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Patrol automatic chronograph, model H76566151, $758 with coupon code 'AFFXPATROL758'
Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76566151 Men's Watch , watches









Edox Les Vauberts men's quartz dress watch, model 70171-3N-NBN, for $158 with coupon code 'AFFLESVBRT158'
Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3N-NBN Men's Watch , watches






An additional 6% rebate on all of these deals via Be Frugal or Giving Assistant.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rado Rattrapante Chronometer for $1885.

Rado, R12694153, Men's Original Automatic Watch , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AFFCLASSIC888










$888 @ Ashford -6% at befrugal=$834

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> JeanRichard Aeroscope titanium chronograph for $980. This has the JR66 movement, a Sellita SW300 with a Dubois Depraz module.
> 
> JeanRichard Aeroscope 60650-21G211-HDEA Men's Watch , watches


Handsome watch. How'd you get it down to 980? Seeing $1274...


----------



## ventanaman (Dec 7, 2015)

frostjoe said:


> I really like very lightweight watches for my beaters. Any idea what the weight is our how it compares weight wise to the titanium Citizen Skyhawk?
> 
> Joe
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It weighs almost nothing. I use it on a nato and I think the strap may weigh as much as the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Rado Rattrapante Chronometer for $1885.
> 
> Rado, R12694153, Men's Original Automatic Watch , watches


They would need to pay me more than $1885 to wear that.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm sure a section of the population find the fact that Rado cases look like the business end of a colonoscopy implement appealing. 

I've just not met any.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Handsome watch. How'd you get it down to 980? Seeing $1274...


Go to this link.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j...ee+Shipping+on+all+orders!&PubCID=2470763.htm

You'll probably get a "forbidden" error message. Go to the end of the URL and put ".htm"


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Grabbed the Kontiki 4 hands (old style) when it finally arrived on WoW. Woohoo! Looking forward to this one after having had two Kontiki dates.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Sea Gull Singapore has the Sea Master back in stock in White, Blue and Black...

Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH

I've had mine for a year or so and couldn't be happier. They aren't available all the time and at US$129 very good value I reckon.

Ita


----------



## Vinnydonuts (Jun 6, 2016)

Just ordered a Bronze Ancon Challenger from touch of modern for $419. I think they are discounted on the Ancon website right now as well. Touch of modern was $80 cheaper than the Ancon website sale. Also it looks like they have some M26 tanks left

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/ancon-7e0d2cf7-2a87-4206-a72d-6d0a739b1673


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Ita said:


> Sea Gull Singapore has the Sea Master back in stock in White, Blue and Black...
> 
> Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH
> 
> ...


What colour do you have? Is the bracelet good? Please share your opinion i might get the white one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Delete


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> nello said:
> 
> 
> > Was this a watchery sale?
> ...


I have been considering that watch. May I request some pics? Thanks!


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Karan Kohli said:


> What colour do you have? Is the bracelet good? Please share your opinion i might get the white one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the white. The 18mm bracelet is nice with solid end links and a nice butterfly clasp. At the price point I recommend the watch. Mine runs at +9 and is a regular in my rotation. Not a big watch at 38mm but I certainly get plenty of comments when I pop it on.

Ita


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Ita said:


> I have the white. The 18mm bracelet is nice with solid end links and a nice butterfly clasp. At the price point I recommend the watch. Mine runs at +9 and is a regular in my rotation. Not a big watch at 38mm but I certainly get plenty of comments when I pop it on.
> 
> Ita


Cheers, any chance you could share some pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Karan Kohli said:


> Cheers, any chance you could share some pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure...


















Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottwaybright (Jul 7, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I think it's too big for my liking, but don't let the size put you off. The case shape makes the dial look smaller than 44mm. Plus, I've never heard of an uncomfortable Seiko watch.
> I think if you have 7" wrist or more you could manage it easy, even with say 46mm if the case shape is right.


Size works fine for me and my wrists are a little under 7". Bigger problem is visibility of hands. I am changing them to get a little better readability. Love the design though. Lume will be a little better on new hands (Dagaz) but I'm not necessarily looking for a strong lume as the rest of the watch has none.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Vinnydonuts said:


> Just ordered a Bronze Ancon Challenger from touch of modern for $419. I think they are discounted on the Ancon website right now as well. Touch of modern was $80 cheaper than the Ancon website sale. Also it looks like they have some M26 tanks left
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/ancon-7e0d2cf7-2a87-4206-a72d-6d0a739b1673


Befrugal has 7% cash back at ToM right now as well if anyone is interested in the Ancon.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Received my straps from watchgecko today. 

Smooth deliver via DHL and i Got a free pen light along with the very well packaged straps.

Most importantly, strap quality is awesome for the price point. Probably on par to some of my straps which cost twice the amount.

Will definitely purchase from them again. Very impressed with both product and service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Ita said:


> Sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! How is the lume on it?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Porsche Design chronograph COSC chronometer watch for $999.99 before coupons and cash back. Slightly odd design, but I like the recessed chrono pushers.

Men's Flat Six Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Charcoal Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

agrberg said:


> Beautiful watch! How is the lume on it?


It's OK but not great...

20 - 30 secs under the iPhone torch.










It doesn't last long...

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Massdrop just got the Seiko "Sea Urchin" SNZF
$119.99 + $7.75 shipping when 6 are bought and ends 8/1/16

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

Ita said:


> Sea Gull Singapore has the Sea Master back in stock in White, Blue and Black...
> 
> Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH
> 
> ...


how well does yours keep time? is it at least within 10 seconds a day?

edit: nvm saw your response in the other post


----------



## cooose (May 29, 2015)

Forum favorite Seiko SNK809 is $40.99 on Amazon for Prime members only. Next cheapest is $49.99 on eBay.

Can't post links yet, but it's on the daily deals page. 

This Citizen Eco-dive AO9000-06B is $119 on Amazon for Prime members as well. Not sure what the next cheapest price is. Seems like good deal though.

Again, I apologize that I can't post links. This is also on the daily deals page.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

danktrees said:


> how well does yours keep time? is it at least within 10 seconds a day?


Yep... I did a mini review a page back. Mine runs at +9 and is very stable, no positional variation to speak of. Power reserve is easily 40+

Ita


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

agrberg said:


> Massdrop just got the Seiko "Sea Urchin" SNZF
> $119.99 + $7.75 shipping when 6 are bought and ends 8/1/16
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch?mode=guest_open


Dang I would love a Pepsi bezel....stupid thread!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> What colour do you have? Is the bracelet good? Please share your opinion i might get the white one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a mega thread or 2 on this watch.

I had the black dial one. The case and dial were very well done and very attractive. It was a watch I liked to stare at. However, lume was poor and one indicator had a little lume missing. The bracelet was ok, the clasp was good, but edges were sharp and the metal had flaws (e.g., there were a couple blobs of discolored metal, not superficial, but like poor quality SS). The movement was accurate enough for near daily wear-never a complaint. I feel it was a good price for what I got.

In the end I couldn't stand to have that close of an homage of a current model (Omega Seamaster AT), so I sold it on WUS.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

agrberg said:


> Massdrop just got the Seiko "Sea Urchin" SNZF
> $119.99 + $7.75 shipping when 6 are bought and ends 8/1/16
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch?mode=guest_open


$119 is now unlocked.

Anyone know if this is a push-pull or screw down crown? I honestly wish it was at least 44mm.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> $119 is now unlocked.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a push-pull or screw down crown? I honestly wish it was at least 44mm.


That was fast!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cooose said:


> Forum favorite Seiko SNK809 is $40.99 on Amazon for Prime members only. Next cheapest is $49.99 on eBay.
> .
> 
> This Citizen Eco-dive AO9000-06B is $119 on Amazon for Prime members as well.
> ...





















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Ball Trainmaster dual time with grand date for $1099. As much as I would like a second Ball, I'll have to settle for one.
> 
> Ball Trainmaster Dual Time Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch GM1056D-SJ-BK


Any feedback on this Ball Model? The price looks like a great deal and been wanting to get a dual time. Seriously thinking to pull the trigger. However dun notice much interest with Ball watches in general. Google on this model and no reviews on it so far.... Anything I am missing out on? Any gurus out there kind enough to shed some light?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dangerarea said:


> Any feedback on this Ball Model? The price looks like a great deal and been wanting to get a dual time. Seriously thinking to pull the trigger. However dun notice much interest with Ball watches in general. Google on this model and no reviews on it so far.... Anything I am missing out on? Any gurus out there kind enough to shed some light?


My Ball world time is one of my favorite watches at the moment. If you like the style, the dual time looks like a good value. The tritium lume is overrated, but the bracelet looks great and is screwed together instead of pinned. You shouldn't lose anything if you decide to sell it later.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Here's the full list of today's Amazon daily watch deals. Some of these are quite good. I'm resisting the urge to buy the Nautica pepsi dial for $35. *Reminder*: these are sadly for Prime members only (but that wouldn't preclude you from starting a free trial to buy the watch at the deal price).


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Eterna Tangaroa auto on leather is back at WOW for $399.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/weekl...e-leather-grey-dial-ss-eterna-2948-41-53-1261


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> I have been considering that watch. May I request some pics? Thanks!


I couldn't find any pics or reviews of this watch online either. But here's some amateur pics I took today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

FYI you might be interested in this one. Not the same level as the Sea Urchin but still...



kpjimmy said:


> Dang I would love a Pepsi bezel....stupid thread!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

victo66 said:


> FYI you might be interested in this one. Not the same level as the Sea Urchin but still...


Nah not into the Nauticas for me. Thanks though!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Nah not into the Nauticas for me. Thanks though!












https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=NVMCFFPM0ECX5SHW2R8X

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Holy crap will you guys quit it?!? The orient is nice though. But I'd pull the trigger on the Seiko pepsi than this one. But this does look nice. And I haven't found an Orient that I must have. So I am safe for now lol.



valuewatchguy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001EWEQ4O/ref=pd_aw_sbs_241_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41njPYOY6SL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL100_SR100%2C100_&psc=1&refRID=NVMCFFPM0ECX5SHW2R8X
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

May have been posted but, I caught a TJ Max clearance sale:

VICTORINOX SWISS ARMYMen's Swiss Made Officer's Chronograph Black Dial Watch $169.00

Men's Swiss Made Officer's Chronograph Black Dial Watch - Men - T.J.Maxx


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

double post


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

dangerarea said:


> Any feedback on this Ball Model? The price looks like a great deal and been wanting to get a dual time. Seriously thinking to pull the trigger. However dun notice much interest with Ball watches in general. Google on this model and no reviews on it so far.... Anything I am missing out on? Any gurus out there kind enough to shed some light?


Good price for a big date and dual time complications. I have the white dial on strap. It's a pretty solid watch running +10/day consistently. The tritium tubes are weak though.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

removed the pics for space but check it out ... that is unless you're trying to NOT want it like me


MontRoyal said:


> I couldn't find any pics or reviews of this watch online either. But here's some amateur pics I took today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


STAPH! I only want one more now


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

EcoZilla for $190 on Amazon. They've been pretty expensive second hand lately. Looks like a good price to me!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> I couldn't find any pics or reviews of this watch online either. But here's some amateur pics I took today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No micro-adjustments on the bracelet, correct?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> No micro-adjustments on the bracelet, correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No sir. No micro adjustments, unfortunately. There is one half link that comes with the bracelet. But it's not a convenient as micro adjustments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> $119 is now unlocked.
> 
> Anyone know if this is a push-pull or screw down crown? I honestly wish it was at least 44mm.


It's push/pull like a lot of the other Seiko 5 series. It's an awesome watch for the money.


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

Ita said:


> Sea Gull Singapore has the Sea Master back in stock in White, Blue and Black...
> 
> Sea Master_White_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this. I just ordered one in blue. And at $149 with delivery, its a great price.
I have been wanting one since it was posted on here last year but it was sold out before I got a chance.

If anyone is on the fence, I recommend ordering one because they sell out pretty fast. In the time I ordered, available pieces went from 14 to 9.
And its even more of a pain since they come up for sale so rarely.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Ita said:


> Sure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this beaut. [The Aqua Terra also, of course].


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

There are some Hirsch straps on Amazon for what appears to be a good discount. You can go through this link to find some: https://www.amazon.com/gp/search/re...:1&sort=price-asc-rank&ie=UTF8&qid=1467912077

One example is this blue 20mm for only $13 which from what I can find is usually around $40 https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-04402...TF8&qid=1467911987&sr=8-42&refinements=p_85:1

Things look to be going fast


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I couldn't find any pics or reviews of this watch online either. But here's some amateur pics I took today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing these pictures put me over the edge. Just now ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Vinnydonuts said:


> Just ordered a Bronze Ancon Challenger from touch of modern for $419. I think they are discounted on the Ancon website right now as well. Touch of modern was $80 cheaper than the Ancon website sale. Also it looks like they have some M26 tanks left
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/ancon-7e0d2cf7-2a87-4206-a72d-6d0a739b1673


A note on the Ancon M26 Tank watches: TOM has a 15% discount that pops up automatically for me, dropping the price to $357 plus $10 shipping. A GREAT deal for a bronze diver. However, it should be noted that Ancon has made this design cheaper than the original that is often reviewed. The crystal is now mineral instead of sapphire, the bezel has changed with no pips, and it was rated at 200M waterproof before and is now rated to 50M. 50 meters and it's considered a diver? No, I don't think so. It's a great deal still, but I thought I should point out some of the changes. This watch is currently sold out in all versions on the Ancon website. I would probably jump on it if I hadn't just gotten an Armida A8 brass diver yesterday in the mail!


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> A note on the Ancon M26 Tank watches: TOM has a 15% discount that pops up automatically for me, dropping the price to $357 plus $10 shipping. A GREAT deal for a bronze diver. However, it should be noted that Ancon has made this design cheaper than the original that is often reviewed. The crystal is now mineral instead of sapphire, the bezel has changed with no pips, and it was rated at 200M waterproof before and is now rated to 50M. 50 meters and it's considered a diver? No, I don't think so. It's a great deal still, but I thought I should point out some of the changes. This watch is currently sold out in all versions on the Ancon website. I would probably jump on it if I hadn't just gotten an Armida A8 brass diver yesterday in the mail!


No discount here. Did you receive an email or something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> A note on the Ancon M26 Tank watches: TOM has a 15% discount that pops up automatically for me, dropping the price to $357 plus $10 shipping. A GREAT deal for a bronze diver. However, it should be noted that Ancon has made this design cheaper than the original that is often reviewed. The crystal is now mineral instead of sapphire, the bezel has changed with no pips, and it was rated at 200M waterproof before and is now rated to 50M. 50 meters and it's considered a diver? No, I don't think so. It's a great deal still, but I thought I should point out some of the changes. This watch is currently sold out in all versions on the Ancon website. I would probably jump on it if I hadn't just gotten an Armida A8 brass diver yesterday in the mail!


This is great information. TOM specs say these are 200 m WR +sapphire crystals. Interesting...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

achernob said:


> No discount here. Did you receive an email or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those discounts are account specific. From what I can tell the longer you go without buying from them the higher the discounts get.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I don´t see any straps that are >15mm and are close to $10, all in the category of 20+mm are priced at $36 and up... I can´t find the blue 20mm one for $13 either.



mplsabdullah said:


> There are some Hirsch straps on Amazon for what appears to be a good discount. You can go through this link to find some: https://www.amazon.com/gp/search/re...:1&sort=price-asc-rank&ie=UTF8&qid=1467912077
> 
> One example is this blue 20mm for only $13 which from what I can find is usually around $40 https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-04402...TF8&qid=1467911987&sr=8-42&refinements=p_85:1
> 
> Things look to be going fast


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

The site I am looking at for the TOM sale on the Ancon M26 tank does list mineral crystal and 50M water resistance.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...d0a739b1673/m26-tank-mark-iii-automatic-mk306


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SNK809 Seiko 5 37mm case with nato strap for $40.99 (3 year Seiko Warranty)https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809-Automatic-Stainless-Canvas/dp/B002SSUQFG/ref=pd_srecs_cs_241_4?ie=UTF8&dpID=51rU9vrTFfL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL250_SR130%2C250_&psc=1&refRID=GE9DKZM3F2X9BZM8X23F

That is a good price.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

You picked the only one with mineral crystal and 50M, all others seem to have sapphire glass and 200M.



Kirk B said:


> The site I am looking at for the TOM sale on the Ancon M26 tank does list mineral crystal and 50M water resistance.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...d0a739b1673/m26-tank-mark-iii-automatic-mk306


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> I don´t see any straps that are >15mm and are close to $10, all in the category of 20+mm are priced at $36 and up... I can´t find the blue 20mm one for $13 either.


As I mentioned in my post that things where going very fast. I purchased several Hirsch straps in 20mm, a couple in 22mm and one in 24mm ranging from $13 to about $23 all of which are now showing prices of $40 to $65. As someone pointed out in here before (and other places online) Amazon uses a system that occasionally increases prices as items become popular. Like a watch box that was posted in here about a week ago for around $40. I was fortunate to get in right when posted however soon after it shot up to $100.

Btw, thanks to whoever posted that watch box. It actually is very nice.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

achernob said:


> No discount here. Did you receive an email or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sincere apologies! I did not realize that I received a specific e-mail discount. I hate these sites like Touch of Modern that require you to register just to see the site. I usually use a fake e-mail address when registering so I don't get their spam. So I guess that f**[email protected] is getting all of my TOM discount e-mails!


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-a72d-6d0a739b1673/challenger-automatic-ch001



Kirk B said:


> The site I am looking at for the TOM sale on the Ancon M26 tank does list mineral crystal and 50M water resistance.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...d0a739b1673/m26-tank-mark-iii-automatic-mk306


even more interesting. this web page is different


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Amazon (UK) have the Casio WVA-M640D-2AER solar powered with radio control for £64. Cheapest it's ever been I think.
Currently OOS but can be back-ordered.
If you can't wait Watch Town have it in stock at the same price.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Which hand quicksets, the hour or the GMT? Eterna doesn't mention it on their website, they say this is a chronograph...



tiki5698 said:


> It finally happened... Royal kontiki is here! Prob wouldn't order tho, I watched it sell out on TheWatchery and WoW is always slow to update stock.
> 
> Men's Royal KonTiki Automatic GMT Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Just ordered the Sea-Gull...thanks for the info


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> There are some Hirsch straps on Amazon for what appears to be a good discount. You can go through this link to find some: https://www.amazon.com/gp/search/re...:1&sort=price-asc-rank&ie=UTF8&qid=1467912077
> 
> One example is this blue 20mm for only $13 which from what I can find is usually around $40 https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-04402...TF8&qid=1467911987&sr=8-42&refinements=p_85:1
> 
> Things look to be going fast


Thanks so much for the heads up. I finally found THE PERFECT leather strap to compliment my newly acquired Seiko SNXA11; A $13 matte black Hirsch with orange stitching to bring out the orange from the champagne dial and make it look less dressy.

Didn't think I'd find what I exactly had in mind so easily, let alone find it from Hirsch for less than $15.

Thanks again.

*STRAP PRICE IS STILL $13

*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> Which hand quicksets, the hour or the GMT? Eterna doesn't mention it on their website, they say this is a chronograph...


Eterna Royal KonTiki Two Time Zones Watch | aBlogtoWatch

Eterna Calibre 39 Watch Movement: Valjoux 7750 Alternative And So Much More | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Jomashop has the Kontiki with the white face and blue "triangles" in stock. The price is not super hot though: 749,-

Eterna Kontiki Grey and Blue Chronograph Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> Jomashop has the Kontiki with the white face and blue "triangles" in stock. The price is not super hot though: 749,-
> 
> Eterna Kontiki Grey and Blue Chronograph Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 8673986


And they say the movement is quartz chronograph....NO it isn't quartz or chrono.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Funny, didn´t notice that, the watch number is also incorrect, so maybe they will correct that soon and change the price...



yankeexpress said:


> And they say the movement is quartz chronograph....NO it isn't quartz or chrono.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Sofreto said:


> Just ordered the Sea-Gull...thanks for the info


White, blue or black?

Ita


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> Funny, didn´t notice that, the watch number is also incorrect, so maybe they will correct that soon and change the price...


The stock number is for the quartz chronograph so I'd guess they've just got the image wrong.

Edit: I guess it could go either way, if it's all automatically generated content. Those photos look in-house too.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Read both those, neither one answered my question, so if you have nothing else...



yankeexpress said:


> Eterna Royal KonTiki Two Time Zones Watch | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> Eterna Calibre 39 Watch Movement: Valjoux 7750 Alternative And So Much More | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

WoW has a 20% off sitewide right now. Some exclusions:

- max discount $150
- no pre owned
- no store display styles

code: SURPRISE20

cheers!


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

Sofreto said:


> Just ordered the Sea-Gull...thanks for the info


I came close to pulling the trigger, but I think it'll be too small for my wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> Read both those, neither one answered my question, so if you have nothing else...


No answer on numerous googled sites as to which is quickset. I was curious too, but think that since it is based on the 7750, the hour hand is NOT quickset.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I don´t like this style, but know that many do, so here is your chance for
322- 20% = $237 after 8% befrugal cashback. Never seen it cheaper.

Men's Heritage PR 516 Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches

code: SURPRISE20


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> No answer on numerous googled sites as to which is quickset. I was curious too, but think that since it is based on the 7750, the hour hand is NOT quickset.


I'm curious too as the hour quick set is what I prefer on a GMT. Let us know if you find out more!


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> WoW has a 20% off sitewide right now. Some exclusions:
> 
> - max discount $150
> - no pre owned
> ...


[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> Jomashop has the Kontiki with the white face and blue "triangles" in stock. The price is not super hot though: 749,-
> 
> Eterna Kontiki Grey and Blue Chronograph Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 8673986


Argh, I already exhausted my watchfund... I was checking this thread like a maniac every single day hoping that I'll get lucky and they'll have these in stock again. And now two months later they do. Well, I bought 3 other watches in the meantime, so now I'm sad that I have to say no to this.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> A note on the Ancon M26 Tank watches: TOM has a 15% discount that pops up automatically for me, dropping the price to $357 plus $10 shipping. A GREAT deal for a bronze diver. However, it should be noted that Ancon has made this design cheaper than the original that is often reviewed. The crystal is now mineral instead of sapphire, the bezel has changed with no pips, and it was rated at 200M waterproof before and is now rated to 50M. 50 meters and it's considered a diver? No, I don't think so. It's a great deal still, but I thought I should point out some of the changes. This watch is currently sold out in all versions on the Ancon website. I would probably jump on it if I hadn't just gotten an Armida A8 brass diver yesterday in the mail!


Dang it, this thread is killing me... Despite the mineral crystal I couldn't help pulling the trigger on the Ancon M26 Tank. A 15% discount from TOM and 7% from Befrugal sure helped that decision. Fortunately I had just received a Laco Flieger from Amazon yesterday and had already decided to send it back, so all will be balanced in my little watch world. :-d Funny thing is that I didn't care for the smallish 20mm strap on the Laco. Lately I am leaning towards bigger watches with bigger straps (but better quality than Invicta). The Tank has a 26mm strap... PERFECT!!!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

The GOOGLE50 / 25 codes no longer good on Joma? Got an itchy finger for an Alpina and wish there was a code I could put to use...


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Another Baume & Mercier on an Amazon Lightning Deal. This time it's the Clifton Automatic Chronograph Silver Dial 10123 for $1748.99.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LH9VES..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=KKE2S376H9JNQ6E315WV


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> No answer on numerous googled sites as to which is quickset. I was curious too, but think that since it is based on the 7750, the hour hand is NOT quickset.


That article says it was designed as an alternative to the 7750, not that it was based on it. Besides, the 7750 is a chronograph movement, the ETA GMT movement, I believe, is the 2893. Many companies use it and it's the quickset GMT hand, much less useful than the quickset hour hand in the style of Rolex and Omega.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> WoW has a 20% off sitewide right now. Some exclusions:
> 
> - max discount $150
> - no pre owned
> ...


Looks like they raised their prices considerably on most of their watches to adjust for the promotion.

Does anyone remember what the best price on this watch was recently?










World of Watches has it for $375 before the 20% discount. The discount will take it down to $300.

Also is a mechanical hand winding movement durable enough for beater or outdoor use?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like all the blue dial kontiki's are showing up on the bay for $799...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks like they raised their prices considerably on most of their watches to adjust for the promotion.
> 
> Does anyone remember what the best price on this watch was recently?
> 
> ...


241377 was $271.12 from Amazon lightning deal couple weeks ago



skriefal said:


> $271.12


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Aughhhhhh...that's a nice watch


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> 241377 was $271.12 from Amazon lightning deal couple weeks ago


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

tiki5698 said:


> Looks like all the blue dial kontiki's are showing up on the bay for $799...


Gee...that's a "shocker".


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> That article says it was designed as an alternative to the 7750, not that it was based on it. Besides, the 7750 is a chronograph movement, the ETA GMT movement, I believe, is the 2893. Many companies use it and it's the quickset GMT hand, much less useful than the quickset hour hand in the style of Rolex and Omega.


The only quick set hour hand automatics I can think of come from Rolex, Omega, Alpina/FC, Perrelet, and I'm sure some of the higher brands. Oh and Bernhardt. I wish Seiko made one because I would buy it in a hot second.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Right? Looked like one guy had 4 watches for sale, including black dial ones.

oh well, good for them I guess.

Gee...that's a "shocker".[/QUOTE]


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has Vulcain Crickets starting at $1349. Not bad for a Swiss made alarm watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot T-Navigator automatic for $309.99 - 20% off = $247.99 plus cash back.

Men's T-Navigator Automatic Black Rubber Black Dial SS Orange Accents | World of Watches


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The only quick set hour hand automatics I can think of come from Rolex, Omega, Alpina/FC, Perrelet, and I'm sure some of the higher brands. Oh and Bernhardt. I wish Seiko made one because I would buy it in a hot second.


The Bernhardt Globemaster II has a quick set hour?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> I couldn't find any pics or reviews of this watch online either. But here's some amateur pics I took today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.
I got really frustrated to the point of just buying the damn watch to look at it.
Even the Eterna catalogue is lame for pictures. See below.








That is it! Just that picture. No real picture. None of the sides, back, nothing.
Rant over.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Tissot T-Navigator automatic for $309.99 - 20% off = $247.99 plus cash back.
> 
> Men's T-Navigator Automatic Black Rubber Black Dial SS Orange Accents | World of Watches


Unfortunately , the nicer chrono version on vracelet is more than Jomashop even after 20% off.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The only quick set hour hand automatics I can think of come from Rolex, Omega, Alpina/FC, Perrelet, and I'm sure some of the higher brands. Oh and Bernhardt. I wish Seiko made one because I would buy it in a hot second.


Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN series have quickset hour hands and quartz accuracy with automatic rotors to charge the capacitor.

SUN025 kinetic GMT










SUN023 kinetic GMT


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I couldn't find any pics or reviews of this watch online either. But here's some amateur pics I took today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're pics did it for me. Just ordered mine now!!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> The only quick set hour hand automatics I can think of come from Rolex, Omega, Alpina/FC, Perrelet, and I'm sure some of the higher brands. Oh and Bernhardt. I wish Seiko made one because I would buy it in a hot second.


Seiko does but they are the capacitor watches, the Kinetics series.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Bluefly has benn cycling the 20% off- Does anyone who knows more about movements etc.. have an opinion on the Eterna Centenaire 18k @ $2499 less 20% = $1999 (plus 5% off for iconsumer) - That seems like a good deal for an 18k watch... The movement is Sellita SW300 which I don't know anything about. I like the retro design.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Tissot T-Navigator automatic for $309.99 - 20% off = $247.99 plus cash back.
> 
> Men's T-Navigator Automatic Black Rubber Black Dial SS Orange Accents | World of Watches


Can anyone explain the function of the bezel on the Navigator Tissot? The finishing also looks incredibly sloppy in my opinion.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

herooftheday said:


> You're pics did it for me. Just ordered mine now!!


If anyone else is on the fence regarding the Eterna four hand, they do look even better in person. I've been struggling to keep the tags affixed (in the event that it is listed for less in the coming days). My only complaint so far is that one of the lume markers looks to be ever so slightly misaligned with its corresponding index. In my opinion it is much more elegant height-wise than the KonTiki chronograph, which was unfortunately malfunctioning out of the box from WOW (and quickly returned for a full refund).


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

My Kontiki has arrived , what a dial !!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> Bluefly has benn cycling the 20% off- Does anyone who knows more about movements etc.. have an opinion on the Eterna Centenaire 18k @ $2499 less 20% = $1999 (plus 5% off for iconsumer) - That seems like a good deal for an 18k watch... The movement is Sellita SW300 which I don't know anything about. I like the retro design.
> 
> View attachment 8676058


The Sellita SW300 is a clone of the ETA-2892 movement


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks like they raised their prices considerably on most of their watches to adjust for the promotion.
> 
> Does anyone remember what the best price on this watch was recently?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I don't know if this watch has a Unitas movement, but probably some kind of equivalent. Hand wind movements with small seconds are usually bomb-proof because they origin from pocket watches; all the mechanical parts inside the movement are bigger and there are less parts inside compared to an automatic (less chance to break something).

This one is pretty neat, great military style watch with small seconds.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

agrberg said:


> The Bernhardt Globemaster II has a quick set hour?


Yes it does. It's a shame that it looks so much like a GMT-Master II or I would own one.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Seiko Recraft SNKN01 for *$78* at Ashford via coupon *AFFRECRAFT78*
> I'd also go through Befrugal for a potential $3 cash back--[3 bucks is 3 bucks!].....
> Deal ends in 10th July.


Thanks! Grabbed one!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for this. Found an 18mm carbon Fiber leather for my Citizen BMB 8180. Total with shipping was $20. Like you said, they look like $40 anywhere else. Finally getting rid of the stock band it came with. Thanks again.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> ToM has Vulcain Crickets starting at $1349. Not bad for a Swiss made alarm watch.


Insane pricing on these. Though I don't recognize the model - those cant be even remotely new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

nello said:


> MontRoyal said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't find any pics or reviews of this watch online either. But here's some amateur pics I took today.
> ...


Eterna kontiki just recently caught my eye. Is the $650 really a sale price? Forum search indicates that it was this price around memorial day...

I'm debating on whether to get this watch, or hold out for the previous Eterna 4 hand, which seems to be less available and a little more expensive. Thanks for your input!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko Kinetic GMT SUN series have quickset hour hands and quartz accuracy with automatic rotors to charge the capacitor.
> 
> SUN025 kinetic GMT
> 
> ...


Any sales on that SUN025P?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

The alligator band is impressive on this $210 Armani with the Fossil movement, thanx for easing my worries regarding the quality of the movement.









Me!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM has Vulcain Crickets starting at $1349. Not bad for a Swiss made alarm watch.


I'm a huge Vulcain fan. There are some serious deals in that sale.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The alligator band is impressive on this $210 Armani with the Fossil movement, thanx for easing my worries regarding the quality of the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you buy that Armani auto for $210?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Any sales on that SUN025P?


Lowest I see is Skywatch out of Singapore at $375.

Amazon is $382.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

VSA officers at Amazon again. $242.99








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...atic+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=4186xP1kMFL&ref=plSrch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Where'd you buy that Armani auto for $210?


Watch Station fourth of July sale


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

herooftheday said:


> You're pics did it for me. Just ordered mine now!!


Hahaha. Welcome to the club brother. Glad the pics helped. I wore mine for the first time today. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Forces are conspiring against me in owning an Alpina. Just returned tonight from Cabo and ran over to FedEx to fetch my Extreme Diver from the Gemnation sale. Upon opening the box, I was quick to see that not only was this obviously a used return (no plastic on either the front or back crystals, nor on the bracelet, as well as scratches on the bracelet, too), but defective, too. The watch came with the crown in the unscewed, manual winding position and guess what, that's where it wanted to stay! Yup, stripped and won't screw down. All I can say is hopefully one day the "right", and working, Alpina will find its way into my collection...



dumberdrummer said:


> Decision made (although not necessarily by choice)....the Extreme Sailing Yacht Timer from Overstock.com arrived today. Unfortunately, though, it is NOT the version on their website. The model I received has the 360 degrees compass bezel, along with the deployment clasp and strap that needs to be cut to fit. So, back it goes. Hopefully I'll do better with the Extreme Diver on bracelet from Gemnation.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> VSA officers at Amazon again. $242.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this some older model because I can't find it on Victorinox web site?


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Kontiki chrono on bracelet for $449. Pretty sick deal.

Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

pook187 said:


> Kontiki chrono on bracelet for $449. Pretty sick deal.
> 
> Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


That's a quartz chronograph. Might still be a deal, but just FYI.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Forces are conspiring against me in owning an Alpina. Just returned tonight from Cabo and ran over to FedEx to fetch my Extreme Diver from the Gemnation sale. Upon opening the box, I was quick to see that not only was this obviously a used return (no plastic on either the front or back crystals, nor on the bracelet, as well as scratches on the bracelet, too), but defective, too. The watch came with the crown in the unscewed, manual winding position and guess what, that's where it wanted to stay! Yup, stripped and won't screw down. All I can say is hopefully one day the "right", and working, Alpina will find its way into my collection...


Hmmm..

I've had Alpinas on my watchrecon app watch list for a few months and I've already seen 2 Alpina divers with stripped crowns (seller were offering them for about 250$...).

I don't know if this is an issue with this watch or people applying too much torque to the oversized crown when screwing it it.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

pook187 said:


> Kontiki chrono on bracelet for $449. Pretty sick deal.
> 
> Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


Be aware that this one's quartz


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Tissot T-Navigator automatic for $309.99 - 20% off = $247.99 plus cash back.
> 
> Men's T-Navigator Automatic Black Rubber Black Dial SS Orange Accents | World of Watches


Is there a code for the 20% off? I like the look of this watch and really like Tissot as well. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

20% off code at world of watches is SURPRISE20


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you sir!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Is SURPRISE20 no longer working ? at World of Watches


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yes it does. It's a shame that it looks so much like a GMT-Master II or I would own one.


I understand where you're coming from. I find the Bernhardt unique even with similar bezel choices. And while not for me the green/white and blue/orange are pretty unique on their own. Looks like I have something to save my pennies for


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Is SURPRISE20 no longer working ? at World of Watches


It didn't work for me either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I wasn't sure I would like this one. It combines several elements that I normally don't like in watches, but it somehow all works together. I'm going to wear it a few times and see how I feel about it. I think the one that's due to arrive tomorrow is going to blow it away though.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

agrberg said:


> Massdrop just got the Seiko "Sea Urchin" SNZF
> $119.99 + $7.75 shipping when 6 are bought and ends 8/1/16
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch?mode=guest_open


I do not need another watch.... I do not need another watch... I do not need another watch....


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I wasn't sure I would like this one. It combines several elements that I normally don't like in watches, but it somehow all works together. I'm going to wear it a few times and see how I feel about it. I think the one that's due to arrive tomorrow is going to blow it away though.
> 
> View attachment 8679234


I am digging the look of that. ⌚

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

anarasanen said:


> Is this some older model because I can't find it on Victorinox web site?


Yes, as are most deals here.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

http://m.thewatchery.com/products/318745


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> http://m.thewatchery.com/products/318745


$1000 Alpina AL-860B5AQ6B-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Alpiner Auto Chrono SS Black Dial & Bezel SS


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if this watch has a Unitas movement, but probably some kind of equivalent. Hand wind movements with small seconds are usually bomb-proof because they origin from pocket watches; all the mechanical parts inside the movement are bigger and there are less parts inside compared to an automatic (less chance to break something).
> 
> ...


What about this Hamilton hand wind pilot watch? I like it more than the Victorinox.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

This is my PVD Black Kontiki. I had it on my wrist for 2 weeks and now it is stop ticking with no apparent reason.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HauteLook.com (Nordstrom) has a lot of Shinola watches for 50% off.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

On the other hand, my new Eterna Pulsometer is a fantastic watch and I just cannot take it off my wrist.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> This is my PVD Black Kontiki. I had it on my wrist for 2 weeks and now it is stop ticking with no apparent reason.


Did you try licking it? Wait, that's for Timex watches. Nevermind.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Did you try licking it? Wait, that's for Timex watches. Nevermind.


Ryan,

I did more than that and still no luck. What other suggestion can you recommend?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I did more than that and still no luck. What other suggestion can you recommend?


I would take it to a local high-end dealer rather than send it back. My local dealer has fixed a few very minor issues for me for free. Since it's a standard ETA movement, they should be able to take care of it quickly.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Houls said:


> It didn't work for me either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It expire at midnight last night. The WoW coupons like that are usually only valid for a few hours. I guess it helps facilitate impulse buys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> This is my PVD Black Kontiki. I had it on my wrist for 2 weeks and now it is stop ticking with no apparent reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Does manual winding the watch work? If so, you might have a dislocated/broken rotor. If not, then your mainspring might have snapped. Both are pretty rare issues especially for a established Swiss brand like Eterna.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I would take it to a local high-end dealer rather than send it back. My local dealer has fixed a few very minor issues for me for free. Since it's a standard ETA movement, they should be able to take care of it quickly.


Ryan,

Thanks for the great suggestion. I intend to keep the watch and it is the best way to deal with the problem. I had the same problem with my Jeanrichard last time and my watch guy fixed it in 15 minutes.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Boding said:


> Does manual winding the watch work? If so, you might have a dislocated/broken rotor. If not, then your mainspring might have snapped. Both are pretty rare issues especially for a established Swiss brand like Eterna.


Manual winding is working fine but the second hand just would not move. The case back is closed and I cannot take a look at the rotor. I still think Eterna is a good brand but I just got a lemon.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Manual winding is working fine but the second hand just would not move. The case back is closed and I cannot take a look at the rotor. I still think Eterna is a good brand but I just got a lemon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


I assume you have reseated the crown? If so then you might just have a slipped gear that's powering the seconds hand. Should be an easy fix.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> What about this Hamilton hand wind pilot watch? I like it more than the Victorinox.
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


Hi,

This has a Unitas (ETA) 6497 for sure since Hamilton is a Swatch Group brand. Indestructible movement, reliable and proven since the 1950's. The 6497 has 2 variants (6497-1 and 6497-2). The 6497-1 is a low-beat movement (18800 bph) and the -2 is a 21600bph. I prefer the slow beat rate on these monsters.

If you are into cars, this is the equivalent of an big american V8 engine from the 1950's; solid, reliable, no frills, cheap to fix and maintain and it needs some energy to run (your thumbs!).

I prefer the Hamilton to the VSA, but they are large watches, keep that in mind.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Gooooood catch I didn't even realize they made a quartz version.



eljay said:


> Be aware that this one's quartz
> 
> View attachment 8678458


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

RyanD said:


> HauteLook.com (Nordstrom) has a lot of Shinola watches for 50% off.


It's a good thing so many are sold out, because I totally coulda gone for a Runwell for ~$275 and I _really_ don't need to be spending any more money right now....


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> Dang it, this thread is killing me... Despite the mineral crystal I couldn't help pulling the trigger on the Ancon M26 Tank. A 15% discount from TOM and 7% from Befrugal sure helped that decision. Fortunately I had just received a Laco Flieger from Amazon yesterday and had already decided to send it back, so all will be balanced in my little watch world. :-d Funny thing is that I didn't care for the smallish 20mm strap on the Laco. Lately I am leaning towards bigger watches with bigger straps (but better quality than Invicta). The Tank has a 26mm strap... PERFECT!!!


I on the other quite like my new Laco. I'm not sure if pitting a flieger on a bracelet is sacrilege, but I dig it. Think it matches VERY well.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Boding said:


> I assume you have reseated the crown? If so then you might just have a slipped gear that's powering the seconds hand. Should be an easy fix.


I am not going to try to fix it myself. Let me talk to my watch guy and I will post an update later. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

But it still has the right time twice a day !



Patrick bargain hunter said:


> This is my PVD Black Kontiki. I had it on my wrist for 2 weeks and now it is stop ticking with no apparent reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> This is my PVD Black Kontiki. I had it on my wrist for 2 weeks and now it is stop ticking with no apparent reason.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


So it's an Eterna PVD NonTiki now?

Sorry, couldn't resist. Yeah, I'd get it looked at if you like the watch - it's a sharp looker in PVD.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Change the battery



Patrick bargain hunter said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I did more than that and still no luck. What other suggestion can you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> Change the battery


May be you are right. Eterna makes quartz Nontiki!

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Amazon Lightning Deal:

Tissot Men's 'T-Race' Swiss Stainless Steel and Rubber Automatic Watch, Multi Color (Model: T0484272706100) for $689.99

This is the limited edition Moto GP model that comes with a helmet display case that functions as a watch winder. The lightning price appears to well below other vendors.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yes it does. It's a shame that it looks so much like a GMT-Master II or I would own one.


From everything I've seen it's the GMT hand that quick-sets, not the hour hand. Where do you see this info?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I think its more non"TiCK"i

Sorry, couldnt resist. lol


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey guys I was one of the first (I think) to order the Kontiki date with the blue dial on the bracelet and my order was flagged for whatever reason. After confirming that it wasn't a fraudulent purchase which took 3 days my order was cancelled from Worldofwatches due to no stock. I'm pretty certain they just sold my watch to somebody else due to my order getting flagged even though it was legitimate. 

Is there any action I can take through worldofwatches to get coupons or anything like that? Pretty shady way to due business..


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

Just looked at my online banking and it looks like I was charged twice for my purchase and refunded only once.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cloggedb said:


> Hey guys I was one of the first (I think) to order the Kontiki date with the blue dial on the bracelet and my order was flagged for whatever reason. After confirming that it wasn't a fraudulent purchase which took 3 days my order was cancelled from Worldofwatches due to no stock. I'm pretty certain they just sold my watch to somebody else due to my order getting flagged even though it was legitimate.
> 
> Is there any action I can take through worldofwatches to get coupons or anything like that? Pretty shady way to due business..


They obviously have issues with their inventory control system but the fact that they were implementing some security measures to prevent fraudulent activity doesn't seem too Merit any form of recompense. It certainly sucks for you that you didn't get the watch you wanted but it doesn't seem like they did anything "Shady".

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

I just meant it was pretty likely that I ordered before somebody else that actually got the watch, but instead of holding on to the watch to fulfill a PO they just sell it anyway then refund me.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

cloggedb said:


> I just meant it was pretty likely that I ordered before somebody else that actually got the watch, but instead of holding on to the watch to fulfill a PO they just sell it anyway then refund me.


Did they specify what jammed your order up?


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

Nothing was specified. I was contacted through Iglobal to confirm more information and then the order was approved. The following day Worldofwatches showed that my order was cancelled and tracking number changed to "NOSTOCK". It's not a big deal, just annoying because I was really looking forward to getting the watch. 

The main reason I came back here and posted was to see if anybody had gotten lucky with a coupon code or anything so maybe I could spend the extra money and purchase a chronograph or four hands without it being too painful on the bank account.

EDIT:
So I contacted Iglobal and WoW and this is how the process went on their side
-Purchase was made and watch was set aside for me at WoW
-Iglobal system flags the order and needs more information and puts a hold on the purchase
-WoW sees that "Hold" and a "cancelled" and resells the watch to the next person in line
-Iglobal then approves my info and the order goes through again to Wow but immediately gets cancelled due to no stock
-WoW representative tells me that I took too long to give the information to Iglobal even though it gave them everything the following business day

Final result was the WoW said they will email me if any stock comes back for the blue dialed eterna on a bracelet and sell it for the same price.

Not sure what flags their system but international customers should do their best to not provide any information that could flag as they really don't do a great job of dealing with it.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

nyonya said:


> From everything I've seen it's the GMT hand that quick-sets, not the hour hand. Where do you see this info?


Please let me know too. Having a jumping hour just adds so much.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This has a Unitas (ETA) 6497 for sure since Hamilton is a Swatch Group brand. Indestructible movement, reliable and proven since the 1950's. The 6497 has 2 variants (6497-1 and 6497-2). The 6497-1 is a low-beat movement (18800 bph) and the -2 is a 21600bph. I prefer the slow beat rate on these monsters.
> 
> ...


I love the comparison, but I'm going with a straight 6 from the same era.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

taike said:


> $1000 Alpina AL-860B5AQ6B-PO Watches,Men's Pre-Owned Alpiner Auto Chrono SS Black Dial & Bezel SS


when i posted it was abt 800


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I love the comparison, but I'm going with a straight 6 from the same era.


Slanted 6?


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Received my Eterna Kontiki from Jomashop today. The box is broken and the manual that was included is for the "Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph," which is not the watch i purchased, obviously. Also, it is very difficult to manually wind the crown. I did not want to try and force the wind, but resistance is felt. - Is this common? Should I return the watch? I assume this is used. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

kirkryanm said:


> Received my Eterna Kontiki from Jomashop today. The box is broken and the manual that was included is for the "Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph," which is not the watch i purchased, obviously. Also, it is very difficult to manually wind the crown. I did not want to try and force the wind, but resistance is felt. - Is this common? Should I return the watch? I assume this is used. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely

Me!


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

kirkryanm said:


> Received my Eterna Kontiki from Jomashop today. The box is broken and the manual that was included is for the "Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph," which is not the watch i purchased, obviously. Also, it is very difficult to manually wind the crown. I did not want to try and force the wind, but resistance is felt. - Is this common? Should I return the watch? I assume this is used. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How often do people here find it hard to determine if the watch is new or not? I recently had a few items from Amazon come in ways that made me question if the item had ever been opened, used, worn, etc. One I knew for sure since it had a big honking scratch on the side of the case and came in the wrong box.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> Received my Eterna Kontiki from Jomashop today. The box is broken and the manual that was included is for the "Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph," which is not the watch i purchased, obviously. Also, it is very difficult to manually wind the crown. I did not want to try and force the wind, but resistance is felt. - Is this common? Should I return the watch? I assume this is used. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes sir


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

agrberg said:


> How often do people here find it hard to determine if the watch is new or not? I recently had a few items from Amazon come in ways that made me question if the item had ever been opened, used, worn, etc. One I knew for sure since it had a big honking scratch on the side of the case and came in the wrong box.


I've received a few watches that had been opened, tested, wrapped in plastic, protective packaging added, etc. It doesn't bother me as long as the watch itself doesn't look used.

The best experience I've had is LexTempus. They fully wound the watch, set it to my time zone, and shipped it overnight so it was ready to wear when I received it. Their packaging was also excellent.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Definitely return the watch. It should be in a new box with protective plastic on the watch head.
It sounds like someone returned a kontiki date in place of a tangaroa moon phase. A more expensive watch.

Idk, I always have received brand new watches when I ordered from grey market. To be fair though I never ordered from JOMA yet.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback. TBH, I would keep it if I didn't feel that it was difficult to wind.. but as @ryanD said, maybe the fully wound the watch? I guess it is the weekend, so I can let it sit for a few days and find out if that's the case. 

I've ordered multiple watches from Jomashop, and they've always had a "new" tag on the clasp with the disclaimer something along the lines of "if you remove this tag, warranty is void... etc." but this watch did not have such tag attached. Just a shoddy plastic wrap job. 

Again, thanks for the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Eterna crowd-- The Tangaroa is at a great price on Watchery----$349 less $25 SUMMERLUXURY25 If grey is your color--- less the iconsumer etc.... nice haul for around $300


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Eterna crowd-- The Tangaroa is at a great price on Watchery----$349 less $25 SUMMERLUXURY25 If grey is your color--- less the iconsumer etc.... nice haul for around $300


Yes. I posted the same watch yesterday @ $319 w/ SURPRISE20.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I had to order one! All of the Eterna watches I have received have looked a lot better in person --- I'm excited to see this one-- I like the way they did the numbers in black.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine shipped! Kontiki 4 hander. New catalogue style on bracelet.


I got a watch from the watchery with the movement screws rattling around in the case. You could see them through the display back. I was offered nothing for my trouble. Just free return.
I got a scratched, dusty Hamilton with a plastic tag that looked like the dog chewed on it. Ashford I think. Got a new one 2 day shipping.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Eterna crowd-- The Tangaroa is at a great price on Watchery----$349 less $25 SUMMERLUXURY25 If grey is your color--- less the iconsumer etc.... nice haul for around $300


WHY are you doing this to me?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Got my Graham from Lextempus. $1000 for. COSC Chrono. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> It's a good thing so many are sold out, because I totally coulda gone for a Runwell for ~$275 and I _really_ don't need to be spending any more money right now....


That's interesting...I recently got an email from Filson that most of their watches, made by Shinola, are 50% off...


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

June was definitely unkind to my bank account... Not complaining though! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

papa_E said:


> June was definitely unkind to my bank account... Not complaining though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This forum is very unkind to my wallet lol


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> This forum is very unkind to my wallet lol


Enablers!!! Everyone here is an enabler!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

nello said:


> Mine shipped! Kontiki 4 hander. New catalogue style on bracelet.
> 
> I got a watch from the watchery with the movement screws rattling around in the case. You could see them through the display back. I was offered nothing for my trouble. Just free return.
> I got a scratched, dusty Hamilton with a plastic tag that looked like the dog chewed on it. Ashford I think. Got a new one 2 day shipping.


When did you order? I put in my order last night and spent all day today refreshing my emails and looking for a shipment confirmation. It's killing me lol.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

achernob said:


> Got my Graham from Lextempus. $1000 for. COSC Chrono. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah
Very cool! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

achernob said:


> Got my Graham from Lextempus. $1000 for. COSC Chrono. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who needs a can opener anymore? Just kidding, enjoy!

Me!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

achernob said:


> Got my Graham from Lextempus. $1000 for. COSC Chrono. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Graham Chronofighter a few years back. My wife called it my 'Hand Grenade' watch.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I was wondering if it had a lighter attached to it :think:. No offense, it does look pretty cool!



Sabadabadoo said:


> Who needs a can opener anymore? Just kidding, enjoy!
> Me!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

coopc said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal:
> 
> Tissot Men's 'T-Race' Swiss Stainless Steel and Rubber Automatic Watch, Multi Color (Model: T0484272706100) for $689.99
> 
> ...


I love motorcycles, I love racing, and I want to love that watch, but I can't. The whole thing just felt cheap to me. Movement with plastic parts, plastic looking crystal, and just a weird feel about it.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

techchallenger said:


> Yes. I posted the same watch yesterday @ $319 w/ SURPRISE20.


But that code didn't work for me either. I love the look of the Tangoroa, but wish the hands had lume. From this most recent pic, it seems there's one with white hands and one with blue hands. Nice...


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Amazon Warehouse Deals - As a thank you for being one of our customers we are inviting you to have early access to our Prime Day selection. From now until Prime Day save 20% off your next purchase from Warehouse Deals. CODE WDEARLY20 for Prime Members.

Picked up a Hamilton Auto Chrono Ref. H32616553 in Very Good Condition for $511 after discount.

This is a good deal:

Like New Tissot PRS 516 on bracelet for about $310 after discount:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=used&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised to see one.
> I guess it makes sense Rodina would go on and start copying all the other Nomos designs.


And Nomos "homages" earlier Bauhaus designs. So Rodina is doing nothing that Nomos hasn't done for years.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> And Nomos "homages" earlier Bauhaus designs. So Rodina is doing nothing that Nomos hasn't done for years.


It rustles my jimmies every time I hear someone say the phrase "Stowa is a homage brand that copies Nomos". Get somewhat tired of explaining that if there is any homaging going on, it's in the other direction.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Eterna Kontika @ Jomashop for US$ 749 before any cashback. the straps in the pics seem different from usual

Eterna Kontiki White Dial Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

















The chrono at US$ 995 before any cashback
http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-124041631184.html









Hope the stock is actually available


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Lowest price I have personally seen on a new Omega SMP ceramic @ $2695 before any coupons or cash back.
http://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-21230412003001.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

herooftheday said:


> When did you order? I put in my order last night and spent all day today refreshing my emails and looking for a shipment confirmation. It's killing me lol.


I ordered July 6 at 1:07 pm eastern.
I just did ground shipping though. 
I have an idea. We should set up a shipping forwarding company that will repackage watch purchases in large boxes. They could put a large exercise ball in the top of the box and the box with the watch under that. Fool proof! Even if the wife opened it. She would not grab that exercise ball.


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Eterna Kontika @ Jomashop for US$ 749 before any cashback. the straps in the pics seem different from usual
> 
> Eterna Kontiki White Dial Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


The first Eterna Kontiki date you posted actually shows on Jomashop as a quartz movement. Is that a mistake or did they actually a quartz version of that watch?


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Citizen Australia Outlet store on eBay have some Ladies Eco-Drive watches for very good prices. There is a deal post on Ozbargain about it. 
Shipping is free to Australia. I don't think they ship to anywhere else. Prices start at AUD$74.75 delivered.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

I couldn't disagree more.

While Nomos definitely embraces the Bauhaus school of design, and in fact bases their entire product line on it, their watches are the unique Nomos interpretation of the design. Some of those watches will inevitably look similar to other interpretations (such as Tangente looking similar to Stowa Antea), but with details such as dial proportions, font, lug shape, case shape etc unique to Nomos. Others are Bauhaus designs clearly unique to Nomos, with nobody else having ever made anything even remotely similar to that, such as Metro, Zurich Worldtimer, Lambda and Lux. Nomos does not make a Submariner, Speedmaster, Pilot, Chronograph, Diver, Military etc watches (or "homages") like everyone else and their mother does. They only do Bauhaus.

Seagull, on the other hand, makes an absolute, blatant, shameless ripoff of the Nomos Metro. Just as they have done with numerous successful watch designs before (Aqua Terra ripoff comes to mind). Other than the name on the dial, there is nothing Seagull about those watches, they are just a cheap, shameless attempt to copy a successful design and profit from it.

/rant



Sevenmack said:


> And Nomos "homages" earlier Bauhaus designs. So Rodina is doing nothing that Nomos hasn't done for years.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Redback said:


> Citizen Australia Outlet store on eBay have some Ladies Eco-Drive watches for very good prices. There is a deal post on Ozbargain about it.
> Shipping is free to Australia. I don't think they ship to anywhere else. Prices start at AUD$74.75 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 8691378


I was very tempted by the altichron cirrus at $1.5k Aud. Love the use of colours and the technology behind it. Unfortunately, at $1.5k, it's still way above my budget. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Where does everyone get their g-shock fix from? 
The new mudmaster and gulfmaster look amazing to me, and i was wondering who does good deals on them/ are a reliable source of g-shckiness? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

TheWatchery is broken, can't buy anything!!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> I was very tempted by the altichron cirrus at $1.5k Aud. Love the use of colours and the technology behind it. Unfortunately, at $1.5k, it's still way above my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one. It's a very special watch. Very rare and only for a certain WIS. Worth every penny IMO.

There are two versions. One is LE. That's what I got. It's numbered and came in a really fancy box for a Citizen.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I have one. It's a very special watch. Very rare and only for a certain WIS. Worth every penny IMO.
> 
> There are two versions. One is LE. That's what I got. It's numbered and came in a really fancy box for a Citizen.


I believe this isn't the LE version, as this is the BN4035-08E. The LE is BN4034-01E and has a partially dlc case.

$1.5k Aud seems like a steal, but dutyfreeIsland seems to have sold it at a similar pricing before (as their "sold out" pricing is still visible on their website).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

achernob said:


> Got my Graham from Lextempus. $1000 for. COSC Chrono. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a video or link to one of that contraption in action? It looks amazingly intricate


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Where does everyone get their g-shock fix from?
> The new mudmaster and gulfmaster look amazing to me, and i was wondering who does good deals on them/ are a reliable source of g-shckiness?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean amazing like this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deals - As a thank you for being one of our customers we are inviting you to have early access to our Prime Day selection. From now until Prime Day save 20% off your next purchase from Warehouse Deals. CODE WDEARLY20 for Prime Members.
> 
> Picked up a Hamilton Auto Chrono Ref. H32616553 in Very Good Condition for $511 after discount.
> 
> ...


Seems like wdearly20 is dead not working anymore ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

mrchan said:


> You mean amazing like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! It's a close call between yours and the one with the green strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Possibly the nicest watch I've owned yet. The hand winding is so smooth that I didn't think it was working until I saw the power reserve moving. The box is huge. The shipping weight was 7 pounds!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Awesome, regret they had one for sale


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

agrberg said:


> Can you post a video or link to one of that contraption in action? It looks amazingly intricate


It's not as intricate as it looks. It's just a lever that depresses the center pusher to engage the chronograph. I think the thought behind it was to make it easier for pilots to push while wearing flight gloves. I'll say one thing, it certainly gets noticed more than any other watch I've owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Lowest price I have personally seen on a new Omega SMP ceramic @ $2695 before any coupons or cash back.
> Omega Seamaster Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch 212.30.41.20.03.001 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GOOGLE50 takes another $50 off. Joma's run this watch at $2695 a number of times, although I don't recall it being priced lower in recent months. Joma is not an Omega AD, but gives you a 4 year warranty (same length as Omega) but they control all repairs etc. under their terms.

You're not saying or asking, but this watch, as 'sporty' models from esteemed brands generally tend to be, is one of the better Omega's in terms of resale. But aside from most notably certain Rolex models, buying a watch and expecting to appreciate is a dubious expectation at best and if it happens, usually takes decades. I got lucky with a couple Seiko monsters, but Rolex and vintage Tudors have the best long term resale outlook. Guess the old phrase: "It takes money to make money" holds true in a number of ways.

Personally, while this watch is definitely a 'looker', I miss the old Omega 'ocean wave' patterned dial. The ceramic bezel on this Omega was a nice change. Then again, ceramic bezels have began to creep into watches under the $200 range. Have a look at Tisell's sub homage and you'll be amazed at how well they can be done and affordably at that. So perhaps the more expensive brands are feeling pressure.

Word has it that Omega will start phasing in their 8500 movement into all models next year. I guess that as usual, prices will go up, but perhaps even more with the 8500, which also has recommended service intervals about twice as long. The typical Omega watch in recent years before the 8500 Master-Co-Axial's 15,000 gauss magnetic resistance, was/is about 1000 gauss, about the same as the highly touted Rolex Milgauss, which last time I heard, claims (still after 60 years) antimagnetic resistance to 1000 gauss. The Rolex Milgauss basically does it by shielding the movement via the case, while Omega does it via the materials used in the movement, making a display caseback more workable.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cloggedb said:


> The first Eterna Kontiki date you posted actually shows on Jomashop as a quartz movement. Is that a mistake or did they actually a quartz version of that watch?


Has a quartz, ETA movement. Looks nice, but isn't an automatic, nor is it one of the two or three previous generation Kontiki dial designs that I personally found to be extremely attractive.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

achernob said:


> It's not as intricate as it looks. It's just a lever that depresses the center pusher to engage the chronograph. I think the thought behind it was to make it easier for pilots to push while wearing flight gloves. I'll say one thing, it certainly gets noticed more than any other watch I've owned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geeze, and I was hoping it doubled as an expresso maker....


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Gemnation has a bunch of Oris models currently on sale. Maybe not the best prices ever, but possibly some good deals if you're looking for a specific model.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> I believe this isn't the LE version, as this is the BN4035-08E. The LE is BN4034-01E and has a partially dlc case.
> 
> $1.5k Aud seems like a steal, but dutyfreeIsland seems to have sold it at a similar pricing before (as their "sold out" pricing is still visible on their website).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're correct. The crown is dark DLC on my LE, so the description is wrong. They are still special editions though. I think they're gone.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

audiolab1 said:


> Gemnation has a bunch of Oris models currently on sale. Maybe not the best prices ever, but possibly some good deals if you're looking for a specific model.


I wish the Audi models were designed a bit better. If they had the 4 rings logo on the dial, I might go for one. Pretty good prices though.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Madness.
Which do I return?










Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The UPS man brought another one. Great looking dress watch with a nice bracelet. 11mm thick isn't bad for an ETA automatic watch. That's the same as a Hamilton Thin-O-Matic.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I wish the Audi models were designed a bit better. If they had the 4 rings logo on the dial, I might go for one. Pretty good prices though.


I think the designs are not as bad as the BMW watches I've seen... I guess in this regard, driving an Audi is better? Haha JK. Let's not go there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...


If you're going to return one, I would return the second one. That gives you a good variety with the others. I have the third one and prefer it.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I'd keep the black dial chrono and return the rest.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

bboybatac said:


> Personally, I'd keep the black dial chrono and return the rest.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I'll buy the 4 hander....

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?


Or be a good sport and sell those you don't want to other members at cost plus shipping |>

Looks like there are already a couple of potential interested members.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...


Keep the chrono, 3rd from the left. I don't get the appeal of those big triangles at quarter hours.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Robangel said:


> GOOGLE50 takes another $50 off. Joma's run this watch at $2695 a number of times, although I don't recall it being priced lower in recent months. Joma is not an Omega AD, but gives you a 4 year warranty (same length as Omega) but they control all repairs etc. under their terms.
> 
> You're not saying or asking, but this watch, as 'sporty' models from esteemed brands generally tend to be, is one of the better Omega's in terms of resale. But aside from most notably certain Rolex models, buying a watch and expecting to appreciate is a dubious expectation at best and if it happens, usually takes decades. I got lucky with a couple Seiko monsters, but Rolex and vintage Tudors have the best long term resale outlook. Guess the old phrase: "It takes money to make money" holds true in a number of ways.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize it's been priced this low before. Personally I like it better then the wave dial. I have owned both but ended up selling both only to buy the ceramic bezel again. I agree tisells look pretty nice but having not handled one before, it's hard for me to pass any judgment on it. I kind of shy away from sub or sub homages. I personally find SMPs more attractive. On the other hand, I love explorer I and datejust in rolex lineup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...


4th watch is my favorite! 2nd can be returned


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Keep the chrono, 3rd from the left. I don't get the appeal of those big triangles at quarter hours.


Those are pizza slices, Dude! I like the 3rd and 4th from left.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wiggy999 said:


> Those are pizza slices, Dude


therein lies the problem. I can foresee maybe sometime in the future in the mood for pizza slices on my watch, but that would encourage a huge collection of watches.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

You can return the 1st or 4th to me, no problem!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wiggy999 said:


> Those are pizza slices, Dude


therein lies the problem. I can foresee maybe sometime in the future in the mood for pizza slices on my watch, but that would encourage a huge collection of watches.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?


Number four. The rest can stay.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...


I vote old design 4hand on bracelet and new design chrono on bracelet. Keep these two.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> While Nomos definitely embraces the Bauhaus school of design, and in fact bases their entire product line on it, their watches are the unique Nomos interpretation of the design.


It appears that as a forum we have spend so long using 'homage' as a euphemism for 'copy', that we're starting to conflate the two.

Nomos's entire lineup is an homage to the Bauhaus designs of Stowa and Lange in the late 20's. Not a copy of; an homage to. They've taken the concept and tweaked it in their own way.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> It appears that as a forum we have spend so long using 'homage' as a euphemism for 'copy', that we're starting to conflate the two.
> 
> Nomos's entire lineup is an homage to the Bauhaus designs of Stowa and Lange in the late 20's. Not a copy of; an homage to. They've taken the concept and tweaked it in their own way.


Agreed...in so many ways. I personally think way too many people throw the term homage around when they should be using terms like fake and copy.

People also forget that Bauhaus isn't a watch. Bauhaus was a design movement. It encompassed fashion, art, architecture, and all other forms of design.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Lowest price I have personally seen on a new Omega SMP ceramic @ $2695 before any coupons or cash back.
> Omega Seamaster Automatic Blue Dial Men's Watch 212.30.41.20.03.001 - Seamaster - Omega - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tempting, what's the best cb and any coupons available?

edit: just read robangel's post, _GOOGLE50 for $50 off. now need to find a reputable cashback site. _


----------



## aev (Apr 7, 2016)

nunhgrader said:


> 4th watch is my favorite! 2nd can be returned


Keep #3... If you need a 2nd to keep, #4


Wiggy999 said:


> Those are pizza slices, Dude! I like the 3rd and 4th from left.


Sent from somewhere using something


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> It rustles my jimmies every time I hear someone say the phrase "Stowa is a homage brand that copies Nomos". Get somewhat tired of explaining that if there is any homaging going on, it's in the other direction.


Exactly. Nomos has been playing on Bauhaus designs and aesthetic for its entire history. Nothing wrong with that. But it isn't as if its designs are absolutely original.

In the case of the Sea-Gull mentioned earlier, this is also true. Certainly it shares some design elements with the Metro. But it also lacks a date indicator, the sub-seconds subdial is not cut into the dial and is closer to the six, and the crown is a typically grooved like most watches (unlike the more-complicated design on the Metro).

At best, the Sea-Gull apes some aspects of the Nomos. But it also plays off of various design aspects of other Bauhaus-era watches, as Nomos does. So calling the Sea-Gull a copy is being rather fast-and-loose with language.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Exactly. Nomos has been playing on Bauhaus designs and aesthetic for its entire history. Nothing wrong with that. But it isn't as if its designs are absolutely original.
> 
> In the case of the Sea-Gull mentioned earlier, this is also true. Certainly it shares some design elements with the Metro. But it also lacks a date indicator, the sub-seconds subdial is not cut into the dial and is closer to the six, and the crown is a typically grooved like most watches (unlike the more-complicated design on the Metro).
> 
> At best, the Sea-Gull apes some aspects of the Nomos. But it also plays off of various design aspects of other Bauhaus-era watches, as Nomos does. So calling the Sea-Gull a copy is being rather fast-and-loose with language.


They say that: "Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery" It, as well as out right counterfeiting, can be very profitable. Speaking of profit, it's ironic that Samsung and Apple have huge legal teams actively litigating against each other, all the while doing active business with one another. Aside from suing over copyrights on technical and design 'similarities', you might be suprised at how many Samsung parts make up Apple products. They're very symbiotic actually.

Aside from companies like reigning heavyweights the Swatch Group, the Richemont Group, LVMH, Seiko, Citizen, Timex and a few others with their own legal divisions, the watch industry isn't exactly the same, as the scales are smaller. But really they're not all THAT different. They use, taking and borrowing as much as they legally can from each other.

Meanwhile, the Chinese are well known for blatantly counterfeiting, bluntly telling US companies 'That's the price of doing business in China'. They can copy, but it's well known that in terms invention, originality and innovation they're at best woefully unable.

But despite that and aside from China, the fact is that in terms of design, there's little left that's truly original these days. Almost everything uses elements of designs derived from outside influences. Not justifying counterfeiting or homages, just stating a sad fact.

We all create based on what we like, from what we've seen, heard, felt and tasted.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$295 after coupon JULY20 and cash back.

Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial Ss (397621701) | Bluefly


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The difference is, NOMOS is a respected, relatively expensive brand from Western Europe, so any confluence in design between an existing design and their own is due to a pure desire to respect the work of the forebears of the industry while adding a unique twist of design panache of their own.
> 
> Whereas SeaGull, coming from the butthole of the world that is China, can obviously only make blatant knockoffs, with any variance attributable merely to a desire to avoid litigation.
> 
> (Be interesting to see what ratio of readers misinterpret the subtext)


Well put. I was thinking the same thing several weeks ago. I was about to get a 1655 "homage" steinhart gmt. When I thought about it, I found it interesting that because it was "Swiss Made," I thought of it as an homage. Had it been made in China, I would have thought of it as a copy. When I realized that I had a double standard, I decided to pass.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

SUMMERLUXURY25 brings it down 25$ instead of 20$ with JULY20


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

janusspiritius said:


> SUMMERLUXURY25 brings it down 25$ instead of 20$ with JULY20


Huh? JULY20 is 20% OFF at Bluefly.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...


none of them


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Huh? JULY20 is 20% OFF at Bluefly.


Ups my bad. The link didnt work on tapatalk and i assumed its the watchery deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Unique Nomos interpretation... Sorry, no, that is only true if you look at Nomos design for the last 10 years. (Today´s) Nomos is just not a brand with any history. Yes, the way they are developing the brand over the last 10-15 years is very smart and today I would agree with Nomos being unique. They started however with this eg:

Nomos Tangente from 1996:








Right next to a Lange (yes, they made some Bauhaus design watches too, just as many many other brands did in the 40´s and 50´s). Sure, you can call that an "Homage" or a "unique interpretation", truth is, it´s just a bland copy. Nomos merit however was that they kind of re-introduced the Bauhaus design and developed it further. Something I don´t expect from brands like Seagull or Rodina.



YellowBullet said:


> I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> While Nomos definitely embraces the Bauhaus school of design, and in fact bases their entire product line on it, their watches are the unique Nomos interpretation of the design. Some of those watches will inevitably look similar to other interpretations (such as Tangente looking similar to Stowa Antea), but with details such as dial proportions, font, lug shape, case shape etc unique to Nomos. Others are Bauhaus designs clearly unique to Nomos, with nobody else having ever made anything even remotely similar to that, such as Metro, Zurich Worldtimer, Lambda and Lux. Nomos does not make a Submariner, Speedmaster, Pilot, Chronograph, Diver, Military etc watches (or "homages") like everyone else and their mother does. They only do Bauhaus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Anybody ever purchased from "Pass the Watch", I never heard of them, but they have seemingly many good deals.

This one caught my eye Orient Star Class for $230!!!!

It's like $400 everywhere else.

https://www.passthewatch.com/orient...hite-dial-black-leather-band-men-s-watch.html

Just realized it is sold out, anyways still would like to know about this vendor.

But this looked like a great price also

https://www.passthewatch.com/orient...ffd0j004w0-white-dial-black-leather-band.html


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

you should easily have one of the nicest watch collections of all people on WUS i guess...  Beautiful watch!



RyanD said:


> Possibly the nicest watch I've owned yet. The hand winding is so smooth that I didn't think it was working until I saw the power reserve moving. The box is huge. The shipping weight was 7 pounds!
> 
> View attachment 8692386


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

YellowBullet said:


> I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> While Nomos definitely embraces the Bauhaus school of design, and in fact bases their entire product line on it, their watches are the unique Nomos interpretation of the design. Some of those watches will inevitably look similar to other interpretations (such as Tangente looking similar to Stowa Antea), but with details such as dial proportions, font, lug shape, case shape etc unique to Nomos. Others are Bauhaus designs clearly unique to Nomos, with nobody else having ever made anything even remotely similar to that, such as Metro, Zurich Worldtimer, Lambda and Lux. Nomos does not make a Submariner, Speedmaster, Pilot, Chronograph, Diver, Military etc watches (or "homages") like everyone else and their mother does. They only do Bauhaus.
> 
> ...


I heart my seagull sterile dial nomos ripoff. Just love it so much.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> you should easily have one of the nicest watch collections of all people on WUS i guess...  Beautiful watch!


I'm sure it's not even close. There are a lot of people with single watches worth more than my entire collection. Watches that expensive make me nervous to actually wear them. I'd rather have semi-affordable ones that I don't have to worry so much about scratching.

In fact, I think I'm going to take the bracelet off of the Bucherer so that it doesn't get scratched up on my desk.

Has anyone tried using protective plastic on their watch clasps? I'm going to have my car covered with XPEL in a couple of weeks. I'll ask them for a scrap piece and see how it works.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...





Slant said:


> Or be a good sport and sell those you don't want to other members at cost plus shipping |>
> 
> Looks like there are already a couple of potential interested members.


+1 too! Any of the bracelet models are on my list (love the Bracelets)...and all are sold out too!
My Pyramid of wants....
1. Old Style Chrono
2. 4 Hands (is that an XXL?)
3. New style Chrono

....So Andy, we're all wondering, what your thinking about doing, & I'm sure you've got a bunch of Pm's (including mine, of course!) :-!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

garydusa said:


> +1 too! Any of the bracelet models are on my list (love the Bracelets)...and all are sold out too!
> My Pyramid of wants....
> 1. Old Style Chrono
> 2. 4 Hands (is that an XXL?)
> ...


No decisions until Monday or Tuesday. I got my wrist slapped once for suggesting a sale on this forum.
Yes it is an XXL and its gorgeous!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Bosman said:


> Anybody ever purchased from "Pass the Watch", I never heard of them, but they have seemingly many good deals.
> 
> This one caught my eye Orient Star Class for $230!!!!
> 
> ...


I been searching for this watch for a while. You got me excited for a moment there lol. Can't find this for closer to 350 anywhere 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> No decisions until Monday or Tuesday. I got my wrist slapped once for suggesting a sale on this forum.
> Yes it is an XXL and its gorgeous!


I bet that XXL is so sweeet!!!....There's really not that many posts or even pics of the rare 44mm's. If I was you, I'd end up hoarding all of your choices. I'm starting to think that almost every watch I buy, cost "twice the price" as my wife buys a new purse or shoes to make it an even revenge...:think:










Cheers! :-!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

dart1214 said:


> Well put. I was thinking the same thing several weeks ago. I was about to get a 1655 "homage" steinhart gmt. When I thought about it, I found it interesting that because it was "Swiss Made," I thought of it as an homage. Had it been made in China, I would have thought of it as a copy. When I realized that I had a double standard, I decided to pass.


That's Eurocentrism for you. If a version of a watch style is produced by a European firm, it is a "homage". If it is produced by the Chinese, it is a "copy". Imagine if it were produced by a company based out of Zimbabwe.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> That's Eurocentrism for you. If a version of a watch style is produced by a European firm, it is a "homage". If it is produced by the Chinese, it is a "copy". Imagine if it were produced by a company based out of Zimbabwe.


What? With the millions they acquire, surely they can put together a decent piece. 😁

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> Keep the chrono, 3rd from the left. I don't get the appeal of those big triangles at quarter hours.


I agree with you on the triangles. I'm new here, but have lurked for a long time, and certainly new to Eterna, but I haven't quite come around to see the beauty in these watches that seems to be prevalent here. I wouldn't question the quality of the watch or the taste of those that love them but they haven't struck a chord with me yet.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Yes! It's a close call between yours and the one with the green strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't like the green after seeing it in person. I got it off ebay at AUD700 vs the shops selling it for AUD1100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Eterna Kontika @ Jomashop for US$ 749 before any cashback. the straps in the pics seem different from usual
> 
> Eterna Kontiki White Dial Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop





cloggedb said:


> The first Eterna Kontiki date you posted actually shows on Jomashop as a quartz movement. Is that a mistake or did they actually a quartz version of that watch?


The photos look like they were taken by Joma, but the model number is 1250.41.81.1303 : Eterna KonTiki Quartz Chronograph Blue, which _is_ a quartz chronograph, so there's a mistake somewhere in Joma's listing. Whether it's the photos or the model number/technical information I couldn't tell you!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> $295 after coupon JULY20 and cash back.
> 
> Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial Ss (397621701) | Bluefly


I'm really surprised this hasn't sold out yet. Or maybe it has and everyone is going to get their orders canceled.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Heads up! Anyone in, near or visiting San Francisco might want to check out Peking Bazaar on Grant Avenue in Chinatown. They are going out of business and are saying everything is 50% off the lowest price. They are an AD for Bulova, Citizen and Seiko plus a few other brands. You should be able to haggle a bit to lower the price further. They have a few Seiko SRP453 "Bluefin" Tunas left as well as a bunch of other affordables.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Try warehouse deals. $600 usd 
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN50...88&sr=1-17&refinements=p_89:Laco/1925|Citizen



Soulspawn said:


> I was very tempted by the altichron cirrus at $1.5k Aud. Love the use of colours and the technology behind it. Unfortunately, at $1.5k, it's still way above my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

velvet396 said:


> Try warehouse deals. $600 usd
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN50...88&sr=1-17&refinements=p_89:Laco/1925|Citizen


That's the older "non-cirrus" model.

It's equivalent is $600aud atm from the citizen aus outlet ebay shop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keep 3 and 4.
most different and best looking of the bunch 


NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Madness.
> Which do I return?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Pretty obvious, the second from the left.

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

Rightmost and leftmost are most attractive of the four, with rightmost being the most attractive by far.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Thanks to all those that posted the Klepsoo deals. Going down that rabbit hole finally sent me over the edge on an Airman. However, I didn't buy from them. I started the conversation, almost bought a vintage 1953, but then asked about the Double 24 limited edition from several years back. They found it, but their price was not stellar, albeit still good. Another WUS member heard of my plight, and told me about another Double 24 in an AD in Asia. Emails were exchanged, and the price came in hundreds less than Klepsoo. So this is now on the way....










Kudos to Klepsoo for great prices and customer service. They are much cheaper than anyone around on Glycine watches, but having to get this one from the factory put them at a disadvantage. I will buy a watch from them, just not this one.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks to all those that posted the Klepsoo deals. Going down that rabbit hole finally sent me over the edge on an Airman. However, I didn't buy from them. I started the conversation, almost bought a vintage 1953, but then asked about the Double 24 limited edition from several years back. They found it, but their price was not stellar, albeit still good. Another WUS member heard of my plight, and told me about another Double 24 in an AD in Asia. Emails were exchanged, and the price came in hundreds less than Klepsoo. So this is now on the way....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Nice Airman but can you tell us the name of this Asian AD?

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

Gorgeous watch! Is Klepsoo still more competitive in pricing compared to the Asian AD? Is there currently any Glycine promotion going on? I am only aware of the option to contact Anna to get the discount code but it seems the discount isn't too great the last time I check. Or Am I not asking the right question???


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

dangerarea said:


> Gorgeous watch! Is Klepsoo still more competitive in pricing compared to the Asian AD? Is there currently any Glycine promotion going on? I am only aware of the option to contact Anna to get the discount code but it seems the discount isn't too great the last time I check. Or Am I not asking the right question???


I went through Collector's Time in Malaysia. The owner is a member here on the forum, albeit not as active as he once was. He still has positive reviews floating around.

I would say Klepsoo is more competitively priced. The code GLYPROMO25 gets you 25% off published on anything Glycine. Talking to Anna, the numbers on the in stock models were coming in mostly below that discount. On the few that didn't, I felt I could just whip out the coupon code to close the deal. However, for the one that I got, they were having to get it from the distributor, so it wasn't an in stock model. That severely limited their ability to discount it. Since Collector's Time had it in stock, and it was new old stock, I was able to get a better deal.

Kudos to Dotan at Collector's Time. He was very easy to deal with, despite the time differences. One thing I noticed is that he seems to check his email once a day, and in the mornings in his time zone. If I emailed him after 0500 GMT, I could guarantee that I wouldn't see a response until the next day. It didn't bother me one bit, but I feel I should put that out there for those that aren't used to working across multiple time zones.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, this should be fun to watch (no pun intended):


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

No way we get that lucky again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I agree with you on the triangles. I'm new here, but have lurked for a long time, and certainly new to Eterna, but I haven't quite come around to see the beauty in these watches that seems to be prevalent here. I wouldn't question the quality of the watch or the taste of those that love them but they haven't struck a chord with me yet.


Give it time...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I agree with you on the triangles. I'm new here, but have lurked for a long time, and certainly new to Eterna, but I haven't quite come around to see the beauty in these watches that seems to be prevalent here. I wouldn't question the quality of the watch or the taste of those that love them but they haven't struck a chord with me yet.


I didn't either until this...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Recoil Rob said:


> I didn't either until this...
> 
> View attachment 8702010


Beautiful watch great photo!

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> No way we get that lucky again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but I'll be watching.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

One can only hope...


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

Amazon Prime members can save an additional 20% off on Amazon Warehouse Deals until July 12 using the code WDEARLY20.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> No way we get that lucky again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same seller. Could lightning strike twice?

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

mugwump867 said:


> Amazon Prime members can save an additional 20% off on Amazon Warehouse Deals until July 12 using the code WDEARLY20.


The code is for one time use only ... Use it wisely .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Beautiful watch great photo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


That photo's like lingerie--covering up a bit only leaves you wanting some more!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation has the Carl L. Bucherer GMT COSC Chronograph for $2559. 7% cash back makes it $2380 net. I don't recall the exact price it was on Touch of Modern, but I think it's pretty similar.

Carl F. Bucherer Patravi TravelGraph Mens Watch Model: 00.10618.13.53.01


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has Cortese watches on sale. 45mm dive watch with Miyota automatic for $99.99. Anybody know anything about them?










Their watch box looks nice. Holds 12 large diameter watches for $49.99.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Same seller. Could lightning strike twice?
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


If it does I'll be ready this time. I have finally broken down and joined Prime.

Of course, like carrying an umbrella, I have just assured that nothing like that will ever happen again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> Well, this should be fun to watch (no pun intended):
> 
> View attachment 8701322


I can't seem to find that on the Amazon by myself. Any chance of a link or a seller name?


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I feel the need to give County Comm a plug:

I got my pile of watch straps in like three days flat. All the stuff I bought was $6-8 a piece off their sale page:

CountyComm - Watch Band Sale Page

And it's all* great*. I've never been big on bulky straps, but these 4 ring zulus are sweet. Material is about the best mix of substantial and soft that I've seen, and the colors seem 'deeper' than most, if that makes sense.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has Cortese watches on sale. 45mm dive watch with Miyota automatic for $99.99. Anybody know anything about them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch at a beater price. Way cheaper than the Cortese webstore prices. Non-existent on Amazon and one of the same brand on Ebay. Probaby a mushroom, but could be decent. I'm a little tempted.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> I can't seem to find that on the Amazon by myself. Any chance of a link or a seller name?


Here you go:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VUTDP..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=SWMKX15ZRFVAR7JS9R4J


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

El Primitivo said:


> I can't seem to find that on the Amazon by myself. Any chance of a link or a seller name?


Try this.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/r..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=52G5ZSEC96CV52D05T1Q


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VUTDP..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=SWMKX15ZRFVAR7JS9R4J


Thanks much. It does not say anything about early access deal there though. I will be keeping an eye on it anyway.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't recall seeing this Kontiki before (with 15-30-45-60 instead of the usual 3-6-9-12) @ $595 before rebates:

Eterna Kontiki Automatic Men's Watch 1598.41.41.1305 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Barry S said:


> If it does I'll be ready this time. I have finally broken down and joined Prime.
> 
> Of course, like carrying an umbrella, I have just assured that nothing like that will ever happen again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's easy to get your money's worth out of prime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It's easy to get your money's worth out of prime.


Funny, I feel like I already have (although I'm still on the free trial.) Having placed an order Friday and receiving most of it yesterday and knowing the rest will be here tomorrow -- in time for my wife's trip -- I now wonder how I did without it.

I was so resistant for so long just on principle. Cutting my (quite substantial) nose off to spite my face.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

BLUEFLY has the black PVD Kontiki Chrono for $899 less 20% = $719 less the other rebates brings it under $700-- I know a few have been on the fence. I mention it because I have that watch and it really really looks good--

Eterna Men's Kontiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black Ip Ss (393200801) | Bluefly


----------



## wittyphrase (Mar 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Funny, I feel like I already have (although I'm still on the free trial.) Having placed an order Friday and receiving most of it yesterday and knowing the rest will be here tomorrow -- in time for my wife's trip -- I now wonder how I did without it.
> 
> I was so resistant for so long just on principle. Cutting my (quite substantial) nose off to spite my face.


It's really hard to order from anywhere else once you get used to the shipping and easy returns from Amazon Prime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Thanks much. It does not say anything about early access deal there though. I will be keeping an eye on it anyway.


Good luck and if you want to view the Lighting deals go to today's deals, lightning deals and sort by men's watches. I will be watching, but don't have any expectations of another 80 buck Eterna.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Beautiful watch great photo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


I cannot take credit for the photo, it was lifted from an Eterna thread here on WUS. Happy to attribute it if the photog will step forward.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

TexasJocko said:


> Good luck and if you want to view the Lighting deals go to today's deals, lightning deals and sort by men's watches. I will be watching, but don't have any expectations of another 80 buck Eterna.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> I agree with you on the triangles. I'm new here, but have lurked for a long time, and certainly new to Eterna, but I haven't quite come around to see the beauty in these watches that seems to be prevalent here. I wouldn't question the quality of the watch or the taste of those that love them but they haven't struck a chord with me yet.


Once the pizza analogy was mentioned, I can not un-see it, except for the white dial/ blue markings, and that is the one I went for.









Me!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Once the pizza analogy was mentioned, I can not un-see it, except for the white dial/ blue markings, and that is the one I went for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a daring design, and I commend Eterna for that. Yours is especially handsome.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> It's a daring design, and I commend Eterna for that. Yours is especially handsome.


And that's the Blue Cheese pizza. That's what I am hoping for too.


----------



## TexasJocko (Apr 5, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not trying to be negative, just honest and helpful in the search for the elusive $80 Pulsometer. Why would I? I got one last time around. I don't need two. See post #5487 on this page.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...e-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-549.html


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Sean779 said:


> It's a daring design, and I commend Eterna for that. Yours is especially handsome.


It most certainly is.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Amazon.ca: Lightning deal!
*Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241372 Officers Mecha Watch - White Dial*

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B002QHMJQI...m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_r=PS2MEZMJ2X0SYWPRTTMR

About $245 US is pretty good deal for Swiss ETA Auto..


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Bluefly has benn cycling the 20% off- Does anyone who knows more about movements etc.. have an opinion on the Eterna Centenaire 18k @ $2499 less 20% = $1999 (plus 5% off for iconsumer) - That seems like a good deal for an 18k watch... The movement is Sellita SW300 which I don't know anything about. I like the retro design.
> 
> View attachment 8676058


Thanks!

Bluefly did have the July20 code so $1999 and hopefully 8.3% Be Frugal cashback for an Eterna 40mm, 18k gold watch was too good to pass up. I will post pics when I receive but thanks again.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some great prices on Frederique Constant. Up to 80% off.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Bluefly did have the July20 code so $1999 and hopefully 8.3% Be Frugal cashback for an Eterna 40mm, 18k gold watch was too good to pass up. I will post pics when I receive but thanks again.


I know! I got that one too. lol I don't have a classic in my collection- and with how the Eterna quality has been coming in- I figured I'd risk it - It's odd, they rotate different discount levels thru Bluefly without any rhyme or reason.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

TOMO has a Frederique Constant sale. Good prices for new watches.

They have the Pecking to Paris Chrono for $740. - I was actually one click from purchasing but decided not to because of the 43mm case. 

Someone please get it before I cave in! 

PS they have the worldtimer in SS for $1500 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Once the pizza analogy was mentioned, I can not un-see it


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Once the pizza analogy was mentioned, I can not un-see it...


And who doesn't like pizza ? ;-)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Once the pizza analogy was mentioned, I can not un-see it, except for the white dial/ blue markings, and that is the one I went for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong--maybe someone else also said it or something similar, but regardless, I feel bad and apologize for making that comparison, only to 'eat the words' I typed months back. One of the most admirable things about this forum is how members rarely speak disparagingly about other member's choices. Perhaps we make a little fun of things, but rarely do we make callous analogies.

My wife's not a watch enthusiast----she's never even read anything here. She was in bed next to me and I mentioned there was a lot of buzz here about "these Kontikis"--- she looked over, saw a photo and innocently made that statement. But I should've let it stay at home.

Perhaps it's poetic justice that the design, which at first I honestly thought was a 'bit much', appeals to me now a great deal, especially the blue and white, but also the more vivid black and yellow dial version. Of the four KonTiki's shown yesterday, the one I would've sent back if I had to choose one, was the more subtle greyish chrono! Even if others didn't share my belated appreciation, my enjoyment would more than be sufficient. I don't care for the latest KonTiki's design, but that could esily change with time.

Watches and art to me are very much the same. There's a long history of art being dismissed initially, even despised. Many people just don't 'get it'. Many artists died penniless before enjoying any success.

In fact, you can see their works in many of the world's most presigious museums today.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Didnt understand the frenzy several months back however I later acquired a taste for them and I'm now enjoying my freshly (2 days ago) delivered pizza








Really a cool, unique, quality piece IMO.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Just got back from vacation and these two were waiting for me.










And like the other member who has 4 KonTikis, I also went a bit crazy with the recent and earlier KonTiki sales... At least 2 have to go eventually, maybe 3. The problem is I quite like them all. :think: All I know for now is I have to ignore any future sales and stop buying watches.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

This FC is about $600 if you get the cashback at TOM:










https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ally-healey-chronograph-automatic-fc-397hs5b6


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Tudor black bay blue for $1975 before any coupons or cash back on authentic watches. Not sure if there are any coupons available for authentic watches though. It's a store display but like new. $100 more for a brand new piece. Seems like a pretty good price for it on bracelet.

http://www.authenticwatches.com/tud...7c215_a_7c541_a_7c79220B_d_95740#.V4LwE_Q8KJI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Tudor black bay blue for $1975 before any coupons or cash back on authentic watches. Not sure if there are any coupons available for authentic watches though. It's a store display but like new. $100 more for a brand new piece. Seems like a pretty good price for it on bracelet.
> 
> http://www.authenticwatches.com/tud...7c215_a_7c541_a_7c79220B_d_95740#.V4LwE_Q8KJI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really good price there! Cheaper than typical used prices on the sales forum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

WatchStation.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 (red and green bezel) on sale for $499. Search under "zodiac men's watches" on the site. 
Looks to be a good deal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Just checked this out to see what color it was. Looks like this is a display model. +$100 for new. Oh yeah, it's the right color but the wrong time to buy a watch.



Soh1982 said:


> Tudor black bay blue for $1975 before any coupons or cash back on authentic watches. Not sure if there are any coupons available for authentic watches though. It's a store display but like new. $100 more for a brand new piece. Seems like a pretty good price for it on bracelet.
> 
> 79220B-95740 | Tudor Black Bay | AuthenticWatches.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> WatchStation.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 (red and green bezel) on sale for $499. Search under "zodiac men's watches" on the site.
> Looks to be a good deal.


Interesting ... just searching "Zodiac" doesn't bring them up, but the search terms you suggested does. Those are great-looking watches. Don't forget the 5% rebate from Be Frugal or Giving Assistant.

I might be trigger-pulling if I didn't already have relatively recent dive watch acquisitions I'm trying to find wrist-time for.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Tudor black bay blue for $1975 before any coupons or cash back on authentic watches. Not sure if there are any coupons available for authentic watches though. It's a store display but like new. $100 more for a brand new piece. Seems like a pretty good price for it on bracelet.
> 
> 79220B-95740 | Tudor Black Bay | AuthenticWatches.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a good deal and yes, right now those are at or better prices than their current usual resale value. That said, been reading up a bit lately and I think it's still true that one should not buy a watch assuming it's an investment that's all but certain to appreciate. But among the watches that have shown the greatest tendacy to appreciate, Rolex as almost always, leads the pack and now Tudor is following suit. Sports models lead in those brands.

Newer movements and I hear that Tudor's moving into new movements, tend to whet one's interest, but more and more, I see that some old ETA (and other brand) movements are especially revered and are desirable on the secondary market. 'New' doesn't always mean better. I wouldn't shy away from a watch because it has a previous generation movement, if the movement's proven it's mettle and the design of the watch seems right. But really, buy it if YOU like it. Chances are someone else will too and if you do a little research, it might be easier to sell if you someday choose to part with it.

It's sort of like old cars. Some more than others--again, sports models mostly, but with cars, also luxury autos, a few novelty vehicles and things like the first electric vehicles, tend to appreciate after a while.They almost all depreciate initially, and then after a certain amount of years, the decline stabilizes and they increase in value. But like watches, it works best if you like them for starters and choose having given thought. So yea, the 'spark' should be there, but try (easier said than done) to apply logic.

But few would argue that the Black Bay Tudors will remain attractive, desirable timepieces for quite some time. Don't see the ones that tickles my fancy now, (7922ON, 7922OS) but if the price was right and I had the money, I'd be happily wearing them.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Robangel said:


> Sounds like a good deal. Been reading up a bit lately and I think it's still true that one should not buy a watch assuming it's an investment that's all but certain to appreciate. But among the watches that have shown the greatest tendacy to appreciate, Rolex as almost always, leads the pack and now Tudor is following suit. Sports models lead in those brands. Newer movements and I hear that Tudor's moving into new movements, tend to whet one's interest, but more and more, I see that some old movements are especially revered and are desirable on the secondary market. 'New' doesn't always mean better. I wouldn't shy away from a watch because it has a previous generation movement, if the movement's proven it's mettle and the design of the watch seems right. But really, buy it if YOU like it. Chances are someone else will too and if you do a little research, it might be easier to sell if you someday choose to part with it.


Agreed. If this was the red bezel, I would be all over it. Don't need a blue bezel, my SMP ceramic does the job of the blue bezel for me. I never buy watches as an investment. I buy them if I like them and to wear them. I posted the deal because I wasn't going to buy it but someone else might be interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> WatchStation.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 (red and green bezel) on sale for $499. Search under "zodiac men's watches" on the site.
> Looks to be a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Too bad they're tiny (imo) at 40mm.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

nordwulf said:


>


Am I seeing things or is the numeral 2 inside the pizza slice at 12 o'clock just slightly different? The foot continues fully and bleeds into the border on the blue dial in the center and white dial upper right but not exactly the same on the black dial upper left. Actually noticed it on the blue dial posted previous page and the one posted above it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Agreed. If this was the red bezel, I would be all over it. Don't need a blue bezel, my SMP ceramic does the job of the blue bezel for me. I never buy watches as an investment. I buy them if I like them and to wear them. I posted the deal because I wasn't going to buy it but someone else might be interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think every watch collector ought to consider a watch with a blue dial and/or bezel if they like it--not to shy away just because they're not common. Not into other's compliments, but I get more appropriate comments on my 'bluefin' Seiko SRP453 monster than any watch I have. They've become hard to get and when I saw a post here yesterday about a San Francisco China Town shop having them (they're Seiko Superior, "Limited Editions") in stock for half price, I was all about getting a couple for my sons, but air fare from the east cost certainly killed that deal!

Same thing with pale, pink dress shirts or wearing a t shirt under a nice blazer jacket---totally kills with the ladies! Goes to show--you never know!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I think every watch collector ought to consider a watch with a blue dial and/or bezel if they like it--not to shy away just because they're not common. Not into other's compliments, but I get more appropriate comments on my 'bluefin' Seiko SRP453 monster than any watch I have. They've become hard to get and when I saw a post here yesterday about a San Francisco China Town shop having them (they're Seiko Superior, "Limited Editions") in stock for half price, I was all about getting a couple for my sons, but air fare from the east cost certainly killed that deal!
> 
> Same thing with pale, pink dress shirts or wearing a t shirt under a nice blazer jacket---totally kills with the ladies! Goes to show--you never know!


I know what you mean. I absolutely love blue dials and/or bezels. And that's why my blue SMPc is one of my favorite watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> Tudor black bay blue for $1975 before any coupons or cash back on authentic watches. Not sure if there are any coupons available for authentic watches though. It's a store display but like new. $100 more for a brand new piece. Seems like a pretty good price for it on bracelet.
> 
> http://www.authenticwatches.com/tud...7c215_a_7c541_a_7c79220B_d_95740#.V4LwE_Q8KJI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know whether to thank you or curse you. Anyway I jumped on a brand new one, $2075 w/overnight shipping. I've been on the hunt for the BBB for a couple of years now, and between this crazy deal and the fact that I flipped my Breitling yesterday, the stars were aligned.

Incoming!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> WatchStation.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 (red and green bezel) on sale for $499. Search under "zodiac men's watches" on the site.
> Looks to be a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...ac/super_sea_wolf_53_compression-zo9253p.html

http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...ac/super_sea_wolf_53_compression-zo9252p.html

They were a touch cheaper during July 4 sale. Perfect size for vintage style.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

daschlag said:


> I don't know whether to thank you or curse you. Anyway I jumped on a brand new one, $2075 w/overnight shipping. I've been on the hunt for the BBB for a couple of years now, and between this crazy deal and the fact that I flipped my Breitling yesterday, the stars were aligned.
> 
> Incoming!


Curse me or thank me, just make sure that you post a pic or 2 when you receive it. And you're very welcome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

wittyphrase said:


> It's really hard to order from anywhere else once you get used to the shipping and easy returns from Amazon Prime.


It really has changed my expectations of online retail. In some cities they have same day, *within an hour delivery*.

We had a situation on July 3rd, ordered a grill late that night and it was here the morning of July 4th.

Can't wait for their drone deliveries...


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Ditto, I'm interested to see it as well!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Just got back from vacation and these two were waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude...I think you went a LITTLE BIT overboard...no? ( I meant; how dare you show a box with one slot still empty)

Me!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm interested in a particular Frederique Constant watch, the white dialed classics index on bracelet. It's on sale for $399 but for some reason I feel like it's been cheaper on this forum or rather reported by someone in this forum. I tried searching but with no avail... Does anyone remember if there was a crazy sale on the white or black faced FC classics index auto for less than the current $400? 
Also does any one have any coupons/codes from Touch of Modern that they will not use? Please PM me i would sincerely appreciate it. Anyways here's the watch im currently fawning over:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...onstant-classics-index-automatic-fc-303wn5b6b


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Touch of Modern has the lowest prices I've seen on these models for the next few hours. I think these are some of the best dress watch options available in the price range, competing with offerings from Tissot, Hamilton and Ramond Weil. Should look great on a leather strap. 7% cash back through Befrugal.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

crysman2000 said:


> I'm interested in a particular Frederique Constant watch, the white dialed classics index on bracelet. It's on sale for $399 but for some reason I feel like it's been cheaper on this forum or rather reported by someone in this forum. I tried searching but with no avail... Does anyone remember if there was a crazy sale on the white or black faced FC classics index auto for less than the current $400?
> Also does any one have any coupons/codes from Touch of Modern that they will not use? Please PM me i would sincerely appreciate it. Anyways here's the watch im currently fawning over:
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...onstant-classics-index-automatic-fc-303wn5b6b


Not that I recall. It's been on my radar for a few months now.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Could today be the day....










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Could today be the day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One is enough for me. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

nordwulf said:


>


Holy Cow! Somebody needs an intervention!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

There are several Bulova AccuSwiss automatics coming up on Amazon lightning deals today. Today might be a really good day to have Prime if Bulova is your thing.


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

taike said:


> http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...ac/super_sea_wolf_53_compression-zo9253p.html
> 
> http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...ac/super_sea_wolf_53_compression-zo9252p.html
> 
> They were a touch cheaper during July 4 sale. Perfect size for vintage style.


It's a bummer they don't have the Sea Wolf's with the stainless steel bezels and triangle markers for sale. Should've definitely jumped on it!

Ps you can also get a 15% off code by signing up for their newsletter. Brings it down $75 I believe. Add in a 5% cash back from Befrugal and you have 20% off 499!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Just got back from vacation and these two were waiting for me.


Still room for one more. ;-)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

crysman2000 said:


> I'm interested in a particular Frederique Constant watch, the white dialed classics index on bracelet. It's on sale for $399 but for some reason I feel like it's been cheaper on this forum or rather reported by someone in this forum. I tried searching but with no avail... Does anyone remember if there was a crazy sale on the white or black faced FC classics index auto for less than the current $400?
> Also does any one have any coupons/codes from Touch of Modern that they will not use? Please PM me i would sincerely appreciate it. Anyways here's the watch im currently fawning over:
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...onstant-classics-index-automatic-fc-303wn5b6b


I grabbed a Slimline since it was just a bit more expensive and only 8.3 mm thick. The one in your link is 10.2 mm thick. I'm curious to see how it compares with the Eterna dress watch I just got. I'll probably keep one of them.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Am I seeing things or is the numeral 2 inside the pizza slice at 12 o'clock just slightly different? The foot continues fully and bleeds into the border on the blue dial in the center and white dial upper right but not exactly the same on the black dial upper left. Actually noticed it on the blue dial posted previous page and the one posted above it.


The blue KonTiki does seem slightly different from the other ones. But you will only notice if you put them next to each other. The date window is also slightly larger on the blue.



KrisOK said:


> Holy Cow! Somebody needs an intervention!


That's the problem of being single.. I don't have a CFO who's in charge of the household finances like some of you...!


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Citizen Nighthawk coming up on a Lightning Deal later as well...I've already got the Euro version, but if this is super low, I might grab one of these too.

And I might regret saying this and inducing competition, but you can do a 1-month Prime membership for $11 right now, which is a good way to get a leg up on other buyers AND to take advantage of any potential deals that come up tomorrow on "Prime Day"...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I like how this place gets quiet while everyone is on Amazon constantly hitting refresh....


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

actually, looks like quite a few Citizen Eco-Drives up for sale on Amazon soon...


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

....and a collective "GROANNNN" comes up from the forum as the Pulsometer price is posted

EDIT: and there was only 1 offered, and someone already has it in their cart. man, you guys are fast!!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Pulsometer is $899. Still a smoking deal.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Well the Eterna was 899.99 - so much for that. Strange, but it's already sold out!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Well looks like "lightning" won't strike twice....Pulsometer $899.99.

Amazing how many people instantly clicked that button though..."sold out" in less than 3 seconds.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Jinx - the collective WUS has been hitting refresh :smiley::smiley:


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Pulsometer is $899. Still a smoking deal.


They got the decimal point right this time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> ....and a collective "GROANNNN" comes up from the forum as the Pulsometer price is posted
> 
> EDIT: and there was only 1 offered, and someone already has it in their cart. man, you guys are fast!!


There is more than 1, or somebody is buying 70% of one watch. People often just add it to the cart immediately, then check the price and back out of the deal.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Well the Eterna was 899.99 - so much for that. Strange, but it's already sold out!


Quick trigger fingers. It's already down to 60%.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I've been like a kid waiting at Christmas to open presents. :-( Looks like Santa brought me coal! Not quite the deal we were hoping for, but still sold out in seconds!!!









Edit: Jinx... hahaha, EVERYONE was watching this one! As noted, not sold out, back down to 60% claimed now.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

OK, now everyone get back to work!!

Wondering how much these will end up going for:








Anyone wanna give some references on what would be "good deals" for these? I know I got my Euro/JDM-spec Nighthawk for $180, which seemed pretty solid, but not sure on the others. I'm a little intrigued by the AT8010, as my collection could still use a chrono...and radio control and world time would be nice perks too...[EDIT: I see Jomashop has it for $288 right now]


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And... 10%


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Holy Cow! Somebody needs an intervention!





nordwulf said:


> That's the problem of being single.. I don't have a CFO who's in charge of the household finances like some of you...!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Quick trigger fingers. It's already down to 60%.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So this time I was at a computer and not on my phone. I added one to my cart about 15 minutes before the deal went hot. I then refreshed the cart immediately upon the deal opening up. The price did not adjust. I then went to "checkout" and the price still never adjusted. Just a point of reference for the theories that folks are sniping the deals by having the items sitting in their cart ahead of time.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Someone here please tell me that they found a way to benefit watches-wise with the pound at 1.29...


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just in case nobody reads the other 15 posts, the pulsometer wasn't $80.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Someone here please tell me that they found a way to benefit watches-wise with the pound at 1.29...


buy from UK retailers?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

velvet396 said:


> Ayoungentrepreneur said:
> 
> 
> > Someone here please tell me that they found a way to benefit watches-wise with the pound at 1.29...
> ...


Traditionally, UK dealers have a higher MSRP after conversion rates. Things are starting to break even after backing out VAT, but isn't this thread all about the deals?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Someone here please tell me that they found a way to benefit watches-wise with the pound at 1.29...


Chr. Ward watches are great deals now even more than before if you're in the US. Low exchange rate, no VAT and some great deals (between 15-50% off) during the recent sales. https://www.christopherward.co.uk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

The Raymond Weil Lightning Deal just struck $799 plus 20% off with WDEARLY20. I'd grab it if I wasn't poor. Of course I also would have grabbed the Eterna.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Someone here please tell me that they found a way to benefit watches-wise with the pound at 1.29...


Yep, got a nice deal on one of my personal grails for a UK AD. Pound rate was 1.3 but still nice with other discounts they were running.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've had my eye on this one for a long time, and I think this is the best deal I'm going to find on it. I've checked it out in person a few times, and it looks fantastic.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> The Raymond Weil Lightning Deal just struck $799 plus 20% off with WDEARLY20. I'd grab it if I wasn't poor. Of course I also would have grabbed the Eterna.


Seems I'm wrong about the code. Doesn't work. Anyone have a functional promo code?


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Seems I'm wrong about the code. Doesn't work. Anyone have a functional promo code?


it was a single use code


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> it was a single use code


The code is for warehouse deals. And I believe it's targeted, so YMMV?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

It only works on warehousedeals (WD) and only for people that received that code by email.



El Primitivo said:


> Seems I'm wrong about the code. Doesn't work. Anyone have a functional promo code?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

If you like the style of the RW that is currently sold as a lightning deal on Amazon and don´t mind the color too much,

this








is only 499,- plus cashback on Ashford with the code *DMFL499 *(Thanks DM!)

Raymond Weil Freelancer 2770-ST5-20021 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Seems I'm wrong about the code. Doesn't work. Anyone have a functional promo code?


Even with no code I jumped on the Citizen lightning deal, applied for the Amazon Visa to bring it down another $70 bucks. Definitely too bad that only works once.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Swiss-241566...SYEIO?ie=UTF8&ref_=gbps_img_s-3_7082_b864aa80

Amazon Lightning Deal @ 5:55. Anything around $200 or under would be a great deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

i know, i know...TW Steel is not liked by most (for some good reasons). This is still a pretty good deal in the more affordable corner:









It houses a Miyota 9100 with some complications. The movement is pretty good and the watch looks at least in some videos that I have seen on youtube pretty decent if you like large watches. the 44mm version is 219,- the 48mm 229,- on ToM:

44mm: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...el-ceo-tech-chronograph-automatic-ce5000-44mm
48mm: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...6631/tw-steel-ceo-diver-automatic-ce5001-48mm

Cashback brings it down to 214,- and 223,- respectively including shipping. Worth mentioning: The watches are described as being new and come with 2 year warranty but are in generic boxes. That´s about 100,- less than the cheapest I could find.

Video:


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Ordered my Kon Tiki chrono this morning on Amazon...will arrive on Wednesday! Thanks to the folks on this forum who posted the info about it.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I like how this place gets quiet while everyone is on Amazon constantly hitting refresh....


The iPhone app, at least, lets you "watch" this deal. Then if you bring up "watching" it'll show the deal with a countdown timer and then automatically show the deal itself when its time. And a 5-15 minute heads up notification too


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is a good deal.
Ancon SeaShadow
$299 on TOM
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...e=tomomailer&utm_campaign=2642&utm_content=19

Picture of mine









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there anybody who had an experience with Inventory Adjusters? I'm looking for Tissot Cera - it is 357$ at Joma and 275$ at IA -
Tissot Cera Diamond Ladies Swiss Quartz Watch T064.210.22.016.00 - Inventory Adjusters

Are store display's from IA and item photos legit? I can't check it in US since I will use forwarding agent for parcel - so wouldn't be able to check condition and send it back. Or there is nothing to worry about in the condition?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Here is a good deal.
> Ancon SeaShadow
> $299 on TOM
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...e=tomomailer&utm_campaign=2642&utm_content=19
> ...


That's a real good looking sub no date homage. 21mm lug width kills me tho.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> Tudor black bay blue for $1975 before any coupons or cash back on authentic watches. Not sure if there are any coupons available for authentic watches though. It's a store display but like new. $100 more for a brand new piece. Seems like a pretty good price for it on bracelet.
> 
> http://www.authenticwatches.com/tud...7c215_a_7c541_a_7c79220B_d_95740#.V4LwE_Q8KJI





daschlag said:


> I don't know whether to thank you or curse you. Anyway I jumped on a brand new one, $2075 w/overnight shipping. I've been on the hunt for the BBB for a couple of years now, and between this crazy deal and the fact that I flipped my Breitling yesterday, the stars were aligned.
> 
> Incoming!


Well... Darn. My first impression of both Authentic Watches and the grey market in general has turned out rather sour. After placing the order last night and all the excitement of finally landing this mini-grail, I was informed this morning that the watch (both store display and brand new) is not *actually* in stock. So no BBB incoming, and now I get to wait several more days for a refund. Alternatively, I could have waited 3 months or more for the watch. I declined.

I doubt I'll ever attempt grey market again, and I guarantee I'll never revisit AW, I mean what's the point. Unless they want my help with a new marketing slogan, because I have a great one:

"Authentic Watches - Click, Pay, and Pray!"


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Is there anybody who had an experience with Inventory Adjusters? I'm looking for Tissot Cera - it is 357$ at Joma and 275$ at IA -
> Tissot Cera Diamond Ladies Swiss Quartz Watch T064.210.22.016.00 - Inventory Adjusters
> 
> Are store display's from IA and item photos legit? I can't check it in US since I will use forwarding agent for parcel - so wouldn't be able to check condition and send it back. Or there is nothing to worry about in the condition?


I bought something from them before and found the photos and description of blemishes to be accurate.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

phuchmileif said:


> I feel the need to give County Comm a plug:
> 
> I got my pile of watch straps in like three days flat. All the stuff I bought was $6-8 a piece off their sale page:
> 
> ...


I have to second this. I ordered three of the 4-ring zulus and I have been very impressed with them. I also ordered one of the two-piece composite bands which is very nice quality as well. I also received them a few days sooner than expected!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

coopc said:


> I have to second this. I ordered three of the 4-ring zulus and I have been very impressed with them. I also ordered one of the two-piece composite bands which is very nice quality as well. I also received them a few days sooner than expected!


They were 95% accurate with my order...they shipped me an 18mm 2-piece Zulu instead of the 22mm I had ordered.

In all honestly...I only paid $6 for the strap and I do have a Citizen diver that is 18mm, so I'll just use it for that instead of dealing with sending it back/etc.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Well... Darn. My first impression of both Authentic Watches and the grey market in general has turned out rather sour. After placing the order last night and all the excitement of finally landing this mini-grail, I was informed this morning that the watch (both store display and brand new) is not *actually* in stock. So no BBB incoming, and now I get to wait several more days for a refund. Alternatively, I could have waited 3 months or more for the watch. I declined.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever attempt grey market again, and I guarantee I'll never revisit AW, I mean what's the point. Unless they want my help with a new marketing slogan, because I have a great one:
> 
> "Authentic Watches - Click, Pay, and Pray!"


There are quite a few bad reviews of AW on this site. I generally ignore AW as a whole.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Well... Darn. My first impression of both Authentic Watches and the grey market in general has turned out rather sour. After placing the order last night and all the excitement of finally landing this mini-grail, I was informed this morning that the watch (both store display and brand new) is not *actually* in stock. So no BBB incoming, and now I get to wait several more days for a refund. Alternatively, I could have waited 3 months or more for the watch. I declined.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever attempt grey market again, and I guarantee I'll never revisit AW, I mean what's the point. Unless they want my help with a new marketing slogan, because I have a great one:
> 
> "Authentic Watches - Click, Pay, and Pray!"


That's a bummer, was looking forward to seeing your pics. I had the watch in my cart to see how much taxes would be. AW will not be on my shortlist.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Any deals on decent perlons? Would be my first foray with this style.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Is there anybody who had an experience with Inventory Adjusters? I'm looking for Tissot Cera - it is 357$ at Joma and 275$ at IA -
> Tissot Cera Diamond Ladies Swiss Quartz Watch T064.210.22.016.00 - Inventory Adjusters
> 
> Are store display's from IA and item photos legit? I can't check it in US since I will use forwarding agent for parcel - so wouldn't be able to check condition and send it back. Or there is nothing to worry about in the condition?


I've bought from them before.

In my experience, they are good about telling you when an item was a display model, what scratches or blemishes it may have, and then showing photos of same; as opposed to the watches they sell that are just overstock items.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I just noticed that Masters in Time (Netherlands on-line dealer) is having a summer sale with significant discounts off their already great prices. They have quite a long list of affordable brands available. I purchased my Junkers G-38 chrono from them - Very fast and courteous service AND free shipping to the USA! Take advantage of the current good Dollar to Euro conversion rate.

Masters in Time - Watches for Men, Women & Kids


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Any deals on decent perlons? Would be my first foray with this style.


I've bought at full price eulit from holben's (usa) and strapcode via amazon. Worth it, imo, very high quality. Search around and the threads on perlon have more info. Holbens has a repeat customer card if you order from them; they might have a wus code if you look or ask.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> There are quite a few bad reviews of AW on this site. I generally ignore AW as a whole.


True. Normally I'm the one reading the terrible stories people have had with GM dealers and thinking "what did you expect?", so this was either a calculated risk, or momentary delusion.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I've bought at full price eulit from holben's (usa) and strapcode via amazon. Worth it, imo, very high quality. Search around and the threads on perlon have more info. Holbens has a repeat customer card if you order from them; they might have a wus code if you look or ask.


Thanks, yep, found some sold by Holben's on amazon so will try those out, will look for the strapcodes as well.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

There seem to be a ton of lightning deals for watches occurring over the next 24 hours. Many of them are 'Prime Exclusive Deals' to coincide with Prime Day. My watch list currently has about 20 different watches on it. If you are not already aware: the amazon shopping app for you phone can notify you when the deals go live if you have them on your watch list. *You will need to turn on the notifications for Watched and Waitlisted Deals.*

Here are a few deals that are live right now, but not part of Prime Day:









Bulova Men's 63B186 Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch for $379.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OBL0TN..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=RYCGD3ZQ9HS9SMH3ZRNW








T0694174406100 Tissot Titanium Chronograph Mens Watch for $399.99
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CB89QI..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=RYCGD3ZQ9HS9SMH3ZRNW









Tissot Men's T0394171103700 Analog Display Quartz Silver Watch for $229.99

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E3G0SF..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=RYCGD3ZQ9HS9SMH3ZRNW


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Well... Darn. My first impression of both Authentic Watches and the grey market in general has turned out rather sour. After placing the order last night and all the excitement of finally landing this mini-grail, I was informed this morning that the watch (both store display and brand new) is not *actually* in stock. So no BBB incoming, and now I get to wait several more days for a refund. Alternatively, I could have waited 3 months or more for the watch. I declined.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever attempt grey market again, and I guarantee I'll never revisit AW, I mean what's the point. Unless they want my help with a new marketing slogan, because I have a great one:
> 
> "Authentic Watches - Click, Pay, and Pray!"


Might have been a price mistake on their end. The watch is back up to 2775 now.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

coopc said:


> There seem to be a ton of lightning deals for watches occurring over the next 24 hours. Many of them are 'Prime Exclusive Deals' to coincide with Prime Day. My watch list currently has about 20 different watches on it. If you are not already aware: the amazon shopping app for you phone can notify you when the deals go live if you have them on your watch list. *You will need to turn on the notifications for Watched and Waitlisted Deals.*
> 
> Here are a few deals that are live right now, but not part of Prime Day:
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that Bulova is available from a couple different sellers on there now for $345.

Btw: anyone know how much the Bulova Calibrator went for today on the lightning deal?


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Funny thing is that Bulova is available from a couple different sellers on there now for $345.
> 
> Btw: anyone know how much the Bulova Calibrator went for today on the lightning deal?


I wouldn't be surprised if many of these Lightning Deals turn out to be non-deals. Amazon seems to be good at this. I usually try to vet these them before posting to make sure it is worthwhile. Unfortunately, I did not with the three I recently posted.

On the flip side: There's something to be said about keeping searchable record of sale prices...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

A quick thanks for the folks that have been alerting the forum members about Kon-Tiki deals on WoW. I was fortunate to pick one up and I can see what all the excitement has been about. Fit and finish on this rivals an Omega that I have and for the price, is a fantastic deal.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Another lightning deal that just started. The price seems good on this one.








Swiss Army 241566 Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch - Silver Dial for $199
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C0SYEI..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=Z5HNGDD046M0QKJGWTT9


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> A quick thanks for the folks that have been alerting the forum members about Kon-Tiki deals on WoW. I was fortunate to pick one up and I can see what all the excitement has been about. Fit and finish on this rivals an Omega that I have and for the price, is a fantastic deal.


Lovely! I got mine just as I was walking out the door for a 4-day vacation last week. And now with my half-assed tool set, I can't budge the double-screw bracelet links. So it's at my local watch guy's shop getting a couple of links removed and I can't wear it until tomorrow.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm curious to see what the Breitling and Glycine end up going for....but not curious enough to get up at 4:30am to find out, LOL!



coopc said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if many of these Lightning Deals turn out to be non-deals. Amazon seems to be good at this. I usually try to vet these them before posting to make sure it is worthwhile. Unfortunately, I did not with the three I recently posted.
> 
> On the flip side: There's something to be said about keeping searchable record of sale prices...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

The double screw is a pain to resize in my opinion but I found that using a blow dryer to heat up the links first works wonders with resizing.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Pro Diver said:
> 
> 
> > A quick thanks for the folks that have been alerting the forum members about Kon-Tiki deals on WoW. I was fortunate to pick one up and I can see what all the excitement has been about. Fit and finish on this rivals an Omega that I have and for the price, is a fantastic deal.
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

coopc said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if many of these Lightning Deals turn out to be non-deals. Amazon seems to be good at this. I usually try to vet these them before posting to make sure it is worthwhile. Unfortunately, I did not with the three I recently posted.
> 
> On the flip side: There's something to be said about keeping searchable record of sale prices...


You can use _eBay_ and _google.com/shopping_ to check the lowest price available quickly. Be aware that some eBay listings and online stores can have a sweet apparent price but also loaded with crazy fixed shipping fees.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Thanks, yep, found some sold by Holben's on amazon so will try those out, will look for the strapcodes as well.


I've purchased a lot of perlons, and while they have all been great, Eulits are definitely higher quality vs. the no-name brands: tighter weave, nicer fabric, and higher quality buckle. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

MassDrop has the Davosa Military for $391.99. Only 1 left.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa-military-watch


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

daschlag said:


> Well... Darn. My first impression of both Authentic Watches and the grey market in general has turned out rather sour. After placing the order last night and all the excitement of finally landing this mini-grail, I was informed this morning that the watch (both store display and brand new) is not *actually* in stock. So no BBB incoming, and now I get to wait several more days for a refund. Alternatively, I could have waited 3 months or more for the watch. I declined.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever attempt grey market again, and I guarantee I'll never revisit AW, I mean what's the point. Unless they want my help with a new marketing slogan, because I have a great one:
> 
> "Authentic Watches - Click, Pay, and Pray!"


Oh man, that's BS!!!! Never personally dealt with AW myself so had no clue this was gonna happen. Sorry bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

coopc said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if many of these Lightning Deals turn out to be non-deals. Amazon seems to be good at this. I usually try to vet these them before posting to make sure it is worthwhile. Unfortunately, I did not with the three I recently posted.
> 
> On the flip side: There's something to be said about keeping searchable record of sale prices...


Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by non-deals. Do they not go through, are "pricing errors," or they end up not being in fact a good deal in terms of savings? I'd like to know what to look out for.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

25% off at BlueFly with code EXTRA25. That makes the Eterna $299 before cash back, or around $275 net.

Lots of other great deals as well.

Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial Ss (397621701) | Bluefly


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Funny thing is that Bulova is available from a couple different sellers on there now for $345.
> 
> Btw: anyone know how much the Bulova Calibrator went for today on the lightning deal?


It was no great deal and I can't find it now but I think it was $499..


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

This may be useful for those of you who have an Amazon Rewards Visa Card and are planning on picking up any of the lightning deals tomorrow. The code is only able to be used once per customer. 

On Prime Day, July 12, 2016, you can get $30 off your purchase when you spend $150 or more on items shipped and sold by Amazon.com.

To redeem the $30 discount, pay with your Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card and enter the promotion code "VISA30" at checkout.

To be eligible for this offer, you must be an Amazon.com Rewards Visa Card member. Customers who apply and are approved for this card after July 9, 2016, will not be eligible.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot Courturier for $204 net after coupon EXTRA25 and cash back. This is a great watch for this price.

Tissot Men's Couturier Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel (397618401) | Bluefly


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Flg8tr said:


> MassDrop has the Davosa Military for $391.99. Only 1 left.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/davosa-military-watch


That is certainly a handsome watch if you're into PVD. Strange crown though.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

agrberg said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by non-deals. Do they not go through, are "pricing errors," or they end up not being in fact a good deal in terms of savings? I'd like to know what to look out for.


By non-deals I meant deals that are still priced higher than other vendors.

A good example is this Bulova currently on a Lightning Deal for $249.99. There are two other vendors selling the watch on Amazon with Prime for ~$207. Something like that is quite obviously not a good deal. You can also compare historical Amazon prices using camelcamelcamel.com (I recommend the Chrome extension to speed this up). Other places to check would be eBay and google.com/shopping as mentioned by shmaiz3r a few posts up.

As far as lightning deals go: If in doubt go ahead and add the deal to your cart. Amazon reserves the deal for you and gives you 15 minutes to make the purchase. That's 15 minutes to cross-shop and determine if it's a good price before committing to the purchase.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Wiggy999 said:


> It was no great deal and I can't find it now but I think it was $499..


I believe this is correct. It was not a great deal.


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

techchallenger said:


> That is certainly a handsome watch if you're into PVD.


The only one left is stainless with black dial.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> 25% off at BlueFly with code EXTRA25. That makes the Eterna $299 before cash back, or around $275 net.
> 
> Lots of other great deals as well.
> 
> Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial Ss (397621701) | Bluefly


Code is accepted, but no discount is applied, and I get this message [check screenshot]:
_ Note: "EXTRA25" may be reflected in checkout. 
_
_ No items qualify for promo code *EXTRA25*.

_No discount on this Eterna, or any other watch that I tried. Maybe this code is region-limited??
If this code works for some, there are some serious potential deals with it by itself let alone with %5 the cash back. [Rotary QUARTZ for ~$80 and and a couple Bulova Accu-Swiss on bracelets for less than $300].


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 25% off at BlueFly with code EXTRA25. That makes the Eterna $299 before cash back, or around $275 net.
> 
> Lots of other great deals as well.
> 
> Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial Ss (397621701) | Bluefly


You can't apply that code to that watch.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

The extra25 code at bluefly doesn't apply to marketplace items according to the e-mail they sent me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Shrodinkee said:


> The extra25 code at bluefly doesn't apply to marketplace items according to the e-mail they sent me.


I missed that. Check out the list of brand exclusions. o|

| BLUEFLY


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I missed that. Check out the list of brand exclusions. o|
> 
> | BLUEFLY


Lol, that's alright. Too good to be true haha.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've bought from them before.
> 
> In my experience, they are good about telling you when an item was a display model, what scratches or blemishes it may have, and then showing photos of same; as opposed to the watches they sell that are just overstock items.


I've had a similar experience with IA. They are very upfront about the condition of the watches. I would buy from them again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

The Swiss Army 241566 Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch was $199 on Amazon and camel*3 shows $268 the best price. So I'd say it was a good deal. Yes?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm curious to see what the Breitling and Glycine end up going for....but not curious enough to get up at 4:30am to find out, LOL!


That Glycine is sharp. I sold a C.Ward C11 vintage that looked very similar last year. Almost immediately regretted it. If the drop is good I'll grab one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

fearlessleader said:


> The Swiss Army 241566 Victorinox Infantry Mens Watch was $199 on Amazon and camel*3 shows $268 the best price. So I'd say it was a good deal. Yes?


I don't think I've seen it below $200 before.


----------



## cyberpunks2001 (Jul 12, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> I've purchased a lot of perlons, and while they have all been great, Eulits are definitely higher quality vs. the no-name brands: tighter weave, nicer fabric, and higher quality buckle. Definitely worth the price.


For eulit perlons, I would recommend using watchgecko. They have them for $20 (same as amazon) but that is before VAT is removed and there was recently a 15% off coupon. I purchased a nice leather rally strap and mesh bracelet each for <$10 on the site and had a perlon in my basket but $20 seems expensive for a nylon weave that I'm sure gets dirty and has a shorter life than leather or metal. Watchgecko is highly recommended here.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

There's a guy on Ebay who sells Eulits for like $15, buran01-uhrenhandel. Real fast shipping, too.


----------



## eligri (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi!

What's the going rate for? :
2951.41.40.1322
Which would you say is the better deal?


----------



## eligri (Jul 12, 2016)

Found the Legacy for 595 dollars, and the Kontiki for 650.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> I just noticed that Masters in Time (Netherlands on-line dealer) is having a summer sale with significant discounts off their already great prices. They have quite a long list of affordable brands available. I purchased my Junkers G-38 chrono from them - Very fast and courteous service! Take advantage of the current good Dollar to Euro conversion rate.
> 
> Masters in Time - Watches for Men, Women & Kids


Thanks for the heads up! Got this for the price of a rodina.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

eligri said:


> Found the Legacy for 595 dollars, and the Kontiki for 650.


Where'd you find the kontiki?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

eligri said:


> Found the Legacy for 595 dollars, and the Kontiki for 650.


Thabks for for the link, pally!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bananana said:


> Where'd you find the kontiki?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





pook187 said:


> Thabks for for the link, pally!


Jomashop 
http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watches.html

The wonders of google...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

taike said:


> Jomashop
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watches.html
> 
> The wonders of google...


They have the white dial for $749

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

It's quartz chronograph. Jomashop has had that mislabeled for like 4 days now 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

taike said:


> Jomashop
> Eterna Watches - Jomashop
> 
> The wonders of google...


Great!....That link shows me all of the "Out of Stock" ones as well.
....well, not so Great, cuz those are the ones I want, never mind which ones, so forget I even said that.....refresh, refresh, refresh!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Tons of Breitling, Glycine, Eterna, and Maurice Lacroix coming up on Amazon lightning deals today. Prime Day could prove to be busy.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## eligri (Jul 12, 2016)

Went ahead and ordered the Legacy 1948 Eterna from Jomashop. Figured it was a similarly good deal to the Kontiki, and like the look of it. I assume the semi-big price difference in "List-price" is pretty much just made up? Doesn't seem to be much difference in features between the two.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eligri said:


> Went ahead and ordered the Legacy 1948 Eterna from Jomashop. Figured it was a similarly good deal to the Kontiki, and like the look of it. I assume the semi-big price difference in "List-price" is pretty much just made up? Doesn't seem to be much difference in features between the two.


Features are the same, SW300 is an excellent, smooth movement. You did well.


----------



## eligri (Jul 12, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Features are the same, SW300 is an excellent, smooth movement. You did well.


Great, was mostly a guess! 

Still had time to modify the order, so figured it was worth checking. Had also heard that the SW300 was better than the SW220, or atleast the same. Just wasn't sure how that List-price was motivated, but I'm guessing it's just a random number.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I am eyeing the Glycine KMU....


RidingDonkeys said:


> Tons of Breitling, Glycine, Eterna, and Maurice Lacroix coming up on Amazon lightning deals today. Prime Day could prove to be busy.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

MEzz said:


> I am eyeing the Glycine KMU....


I think I'm watching at least twenty deals. No need for them, but I'm curious to see what they drop to. I'm all tapped out after my Airman purchase.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just placed an order for the Laco 1925 automatic on Amazon for $183 after 30% discount taken at checkout

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009LDPTCG/


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are not in a Prime country, https://www.areatrend.com/ has an extra 20% off their usually good prices. I bought a G-Shock GST-S100D-1A4 for $173.50 delivered to Australia.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Just placed an order for the Laco 1925 automatic on Amazon for $183 after 30% discount taken at checkout
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009LDPTCG/


That's a hell of a deal!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

eligri said:


> Went ahead and ordered the Legacy 1948 Eterna from Jomashop. Figured it was a similarly good deal to the Kontiki, and like the look of it. I assume the semi-big price difference in "List-price" is pretty much just made up? Doesn't seem to be much difference in features between the two.


Which color did you get?
Please post pictures.
I love the grey dial.
Can anyone confirm the thickness?please.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Squirrelly said:


> I just noticed that Masters in Time (Netherlands on-line dealer) is having a summer sale with significant discounts off their already great prices. They have quite a long list of affordable brands available. I purchased my Junkers G-38 chrono from them - Very fast and courteous service AND free shipping to the USA! Take advantage of the current good Dollar to Euro conversion rate.
> 
> Masters in Time - Watches for Men, Women & Kids


Thank you for this! (I think...) I managed to snatch this beauty (at least I hope I did, no shipping info just yet):


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

eligri said:


> Great, was mostly a guess!
> 
> Still had time to modify the order, so figured it was worth checking. Had also heard that the SW300 was better than the SW220, or atleast the same. Just wasn't sure how that List-price was motivated, but I'm guessing it's just a random number.


Sw300 has better shock protection than 2824, 1mm thinner than 2824, and 4 more jewels than 2892 on which it is based. 
Also, most watch smith that I have talked with claim it is more accurate than 2824. They like this movement more. Bias of some kind?


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Just placed an order for the Laco 1925 automatic on Amazon for $183 after 30% discount taken at checkout
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009LDPTCG/


Frustrating that this isn't listed if you go to prime deals and use the men's watches filter.

What else is lurking?

extra $30 off $150 for Amazon rewards Visa card holders for order totals over 150 shipped and sold by Amazon.

view deals here instead
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=th_pd1..._t=101&pf_rd_p=2554253182&pf_rd_i=14864591011


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lot of good deals on Hamilton, Laco and Tissot watches on Amazon prime with the 30% off. There are even a few Oris Aquis that can be had for under $700. Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please post links

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> Lot of good deals on Hamilton, Laco and Tissot watches on Amazon prime with the 30% off. There are even a few Oris Aquis that can be had for under $700. Wow!!!


The Tissot I ordered from Warehouse Deals is even cheaper now brand new, so I'll return the warehouse one.

There are a lot of good deals on Tag Heuer and Omegas, but I think I'm going to resist buying them.

The 42mm automatic Armani is under $200 + tax.
https://www.amazon.com/Emporio-Armani-Swiss-Made-ARS3000/dp/B0183NTEMA/


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

The Eterna Soleure is on lightning deal for $559 right now. Not bad...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LZUDI..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=8P2F4K3JRQ16JREPKDZA


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The Eterna Soleure is on lightning deal for $559 right now. Not bad...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LZUDI..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=8P2F4K3JRQ16JREPKDZA


very good price! the lowest i have seen was 549 on thewatcehry!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The Eterna Soleure is on lightning deal for $559 right now. Not bad...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LZUDI..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=8P2F4K3JRQ16JREPKDZA


There are several other Eterna, Edox, Glycine, etc. coming up later today.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Here is a link to all the watches that are eligible for 30% off. Be sure to purchase from Amazon as the seller to receive the discount. Happy prime day!

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...539011&bbn=14864591011&ie=UTF8&qid=1468324653


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

I've just been searching for the brands I'm interested in and selecting Amazon.com as the seller to find the Prime Day deals.

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Is there a special code for the 30% off watches on Amazon? I don't see how you can get the additional discount. 

Thank you guys.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

woodville63 said:


> If you are not in a Prime country, https://www.areatrend.com/ has an extra 20% off their usually good prices. I bought a G-Shock GST-S100D-1A4 for $173.50 delivered to Australia.
> 
> View attachment 8721386


Nice one!
I almost got the mudmaster gwg 1000 1a3. Was checking out and for some reason I hit an error with my CC details.... Then I remembered I just pre-ordered a zelos hammerhead this morning, and i really really really can't justify another watch.... And for once, I decided to listen to that tiny voice in my head that says "you already have enough watches". So I decided not to pull the trigger.

That being said, at $436usd(after the discount code TRENDDAY20) makes it the cheapest mudmaster I can find. And they have all 3 colours (except the LE version)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Tissot Seastar Diver for about $400 - https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0664...-82&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Tissot

Sorry, not gonna post the big a$$ image from Amazon and blow your phone up.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Is there a special code for the 30% off watches on Amazon? I don't see how you can get the additional discount.
> 
> Thank you guys.


I answered my own question here :smiley:

The discount is taken automatically by the end of the check process.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Is there a special code for the 30% off watches on Amazon? I don't see how you can get the additional discount.
> 
> Thank you guys.


I believe you have to be a Prime member. The details say the additional discount will be applied at checkout.

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

frostjoe said:


> Ayoungentrepreneur said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a special code for the 30% off watches on Amazon? I don't see how you can get the additional discount.
> ...


Thanks Joe - just figured it out when you posted the reply :smiley::smiley::smiley:

As for the deals - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B018L5XJGC/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER - Bremont Solo for $2254.88?!?! Three months back I would have pounced for this...Sadly (or luckily according to the wife) I am not in the market for a pilot watch.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Or try the Chronoswiss Sirius for $2065.24 https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011...SY340_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=51sKx53fYWL&ref=plSrch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I've always liked Tag Aquaracer Calibre 16 watches. Seems like one of the better values in Tag Heuer. $1400 + tax.

https://www.amazon.com/Heuer-CAY2112-BA0925-Aquaracer-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00ZKEIEJ0/


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

coopc said:


> Here is a link to all the watches that are eligible for 30% off. Be sure to purchase from Amazon as the seller to receive the discount. Happy prime day!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...539011&bbn=14864591011&ie=UTF8&qid=1468324653


Ohhh man, thanks for that link. A new prime membership, an Amazon Visa (does that VISA20 code work on top of all these deals??), and a slow day at work......could be a big (spending) day!!

This is probably the excuse I need to finally pick up the forum favorite cheap-o Casio MDW diver, a couple Timex Expeditions for under $30, and who knows what else.

FYI, there are some TAGs out there that you can get that 30% discount on, so this is ~800:









this is about $1150:








this is under $1300:








and and and OMG I'M GONNA BE BROKE


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Rather than trying to filter for deals, which seems like it's not 100% accurate, go to the various brands that seem to be on sale and just see if the model you want is on there. It seems like Tissot, TAG, FC, almost everything they have is included. Breitling and Zenith, too, but Amazon's prices on those are so high than 30% off still doesn't really get you to the deal level.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> Rather than trying to filter for deals, which seems like it's not 100% accurate, go to the various brands that seem to be on sale and just see if the model you want is on there. It seems like Tissot, TAG, FC, almost everything they have is included. Breitling and Zenith, too, but Amazon's prices on those are so high than 30% off still doesn't really get you to the deal level.


yeah, this is what I did--go to the "Prime Day 30% off" page, go to Men>Watches, go to show all brands, and then just have at it.


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

On top of the 30% discount and the Amazon Visa discount, you get a $10 promotional credit if you buy $50 in gift cards by using the promo code GCPRIME16 at checkout. Might as well, if you're spending $50 anyway.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X4S35L6

Has anyone used this Huawei Android Wear watch? One of the better looking wearables I've seen, and 50% off: https://www.amazon.com/Huawei-Stainless-Suture-Leather-Warranty/dp/B013LKLIB0


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0864...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011

$427 for a COSC certified watch is the lowest I can remember even seeing.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Black/Green+DLC Ball Fireman Limited Edition on the prime sale...not really my style, but for ~600 bucks you could swoop on this bad boy:










(image is hotlinked...someone buy it before i have a change of heart)


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

FC Worldtimer under $1k https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L...SY340_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=51j7otcn5RL&ref=plSrch after 30% off... and the Hamilton Pan Europ black dialed chronograph was price nicely as well


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0864081605100-Luxury-Display-Automatic/dp/B00C66Y8OK/ref=sr_1_131?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1468328647&sr=1-131&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin%3A379300011
> 
> $427 for a COSC certified watch is the lowest I can remember even seeing.


Bloody hell that is a deal.... I'm tempted but I really want a Visodate!

Ita


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0864...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011
> 
> $427 for a COSC certified watch is the lowest I can remember even seeing.


I have a Huawei since launch and is a great smarrwatch. Currently running android wear 2.0 on it and works well. Depending on the phone I known issues with Bluetooth on Samsung devices. YMMV.

I am running the watch at home. And using a Nexus6 in android nougat preview 4.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

leperfect selling titanium Raymon Weil for 795$!!!
Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Automatic Grey Dial Mens Watch 7745 TI 05659 | eBay


----------



## albs (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't forget to have a look at Joma during the Amazon Prime Day madness! If you are in the market for an Omega, Prime Day seems to be the best day to pick up an Omega from Joma. Last year they were blowing out SMPCs for $2,500 flat. This year, they have the Speedmaster for just a hair over $3k. Best price I have ever seen for a brand new speed master.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

To appease my curiosity (since I was still catching some zzzzz's), would someone mind chiming in with what the earlier Glycine Kriegs Marine and Breitling Galactic "deals" ended up being? Thanks!


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> To appease my curiosity (since I was still catching some zzzzz's), would someone mind chiming in with what the earlier Glycine Kriegs Marine and Breitling Galactic "deals" ended up being? Thanks!


$499 on the Glycine KMU 48. The deal is still active for another 3h30m.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> To appease my curiosity (since I was still catching some zzzzz's), would someone mind chiming in with what the earlier Glycine Kriegs Marine and Breitling Galactic "deals" ended up being? Thanks!


The Breitling Galactic 41 is going for $3,449. The deal is still active.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I suppose I should "eat my own cookin'" and actually looked before I asked! Thanks gang!



coopc said:


> The Breitling Galactic 41 is going for $3,449. The deal is still active.





coopc said:


> $499 on the Glycine KMU 48. The deal is still active for another 3h30m.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

I have no idea if this is a good deal, because I've never seen this Orient before. $235 with Amazon Prime.


----------



## Jezec (Jul 24, 2014)

Does Jomashop price match these Amazon Deals. Jomashop doesn't have tax if purchased out of state.


----------



## WTCNerd (Aug 27, 2011)

Pro Diver said:


> A quick thanks for the folks that have been alerting the forum members about Kon-Tiki deals on WoW. I was fortunate to pick one up and I can see what all the excitement has been about. Fit and finish on this rivals an Omega that I have and for the price, is a fantastic deal.


 I also got the black/white Eterna Kontiki Pizza and have to say it's one hell of a watch with amazing dial and build quality it has to be seen in person thanks to the person who posted the deal |>|>|>


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

friendofpugs said:


> Tissot Seastar Diver for about $400 - https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0664...-82&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Tissot
> 
> Sorry, not gonna post the big a$$ image from Amazon and blow your phone up.


Deal nearly as good on metal, so look at all the seastars! I'm vacillating, vacillating......


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Joma has Breitling Galactic 41 for circa USD 2850 or about. Blows Amazon out of water.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> Rather than trying to filter for deals, which seems like it's not 100% accurate, go to the various brands that seem to be on sale and just see if the model you want is on there. It seems like Tissot, TAG, FC, almost everything they have is included. Breitling and Zenith, too, but Amazon's prices on those are so high than 30% off still doesn't really get you to the deal level.


I think the trouble with looking for what you want is that many, like me, don't really know what they are looking for, just ...A DEAL!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=KBPVEJCPCA6JRCQJD8DC

This will be $121 with the prime Day deal

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

For whatever reason, many here say "no no to momo", but here's a titanium, ETA 7754 GMT for $626.50 after 30%. Seems like a solid deal to me: https://www.amazon.com/Design-MD100...odeID=6358539011&refinements=p_89:MOMO+Design


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0864...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011
> 
> $427 for a COSC certified watch is the lowest I can remember even seeing.


An 80 hour reserve in a COSC certified watch such as in this one, even if the ETA movement is slowed down from 28,800 to 21,600 BPH, is still a great deal IMO. Omega slowed down their esteemed 8500 movement also. Trade offs typically have some sort of implications, but I'll take a slower BPM rate for durability and a longer power reserve, as seems to be the case here anytime at this price. Lovely movement to look at too. At 10mm, not too thick, nice deployment equipped dress band.

Quite a dandy dress watch for the money. Some say a 'true' dress watch shouldn't have a date or be this large at 41mm, but I say 'fiddle sticks'. If I wasn't still loving my Seiko, SARB065 "Cocktail Time', which costs about the same, I'd be on this. Seeing how this has a black dial, well done at that, while my Seiko's dial is more siverish in color, I'll really have to try extra hard to forget this Tissot!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> I think the trouble with looking for what you want is that many, like me, don't really know what they are looking for, just ...A DEAL!


I have done that in the past and those watches often end up being flipped shortly after. I have a few watches on my radar that I would like to get if the right deal comes along. But I don't buy anymore because it is good deal. And if I still get something because of the deal, I make sure the deal is good enough so I won't loose any money if I decide to sell it later on.

Everything is always on sale in America! ;-)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Just placed an order for the Laco 1925 automatic on Amazon for $183 after 30% discount taken at checkout
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009LDPTCG/





RidingDonkeys said:


> That's a hell of a deal!


Thanks!

It was down below $200 once before in the last year (I think it was black friday/cyber monday?). But I thought about it too much, it sold out, and I regretted it later. Fortunately, even a bit lower this time, so worth the wait. Sometimes it does work out when you don't catch the deal the first time around


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Ashford Hamilton x-patrol $668 with AFFAVIATION668


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> WatchStation.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 (red and green bezel) on sale for $499. Search under "zodiac men's watches" on the site.
> Looks to be a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks just ordered the red one!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241357 Officer's Black Rubber Watch - $99.00 at Amazon. I rarely see this watch below $100.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241357-Officers-Rubber/dp/B002T190JK


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=KBPVEJCPCA6JRCQJD8DC
> 
> This will be $121 with the prime Day deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Great watch at that price. I have one and it wears smaller than the numbers given here indicate, not just the case, but including how the band tapers down. It's almost a 'unisex' size, but guy or gal, has a lot of that 'Pepsi' visual appeal--really has some 'pop'. I saw it on a friend before I bought it and it works with my 7.5 inch wrist. So it's versatile, but especially good for those who don't care for a really big watch.

Double checked to make sure it's the same watch. I hadn't worn mine since well before the last daylight saving time change and in a dimly lit area where it sat in a watchbox, it's still dead on acurate, exactly one hour behind, as I hadn't 'sprang it forward' for DLST. Heading to the mountains to do some hiking and white water rafting and will probably take that watch along.

A lot of times, I quickly dismiss a chrono as looking too 'busy' and being difficult to read, but this one, other than the date window, is real easy to read quickly. Don't think this style will be going out of fashion anytime soon either.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

agrberg said:


> Massdrop just got the Seiko "Sea Urchin" SNZF
> $119.99 + $7.75 shipping when 6 are bought and ends 8/1/16
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

how about a G Shock under $30?

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-DW9052...io+quartz#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Citizen Signature NB0040










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009...rds=nb0040&dpPl=1&dpID=41Bmtq-Wd6L&ref=plSrch

$473 on Prime Day deal.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> For whatever reason, many here say "no no to momo", but here's a titanium, ETA 7754 GMT for $626.50 after 30%. Seems like a solid deal to me: https://www.amazon.com/Design-MD100...odeID=6358539011&refinements=p_89:MOMO+Design


It looks better than the Porsche Design models and it's cheaper. Don't usually see a GMT chrono for that price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tissot seastar 1000










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00M...ot+seastar&dpPl=1&dpID=51jhQXoLcWL&ref=plSrch

$492 on Prime Day Deal

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

If you wanna take a break from Prime Day and completely burn your cc somewhere else, here is your chance if you are interested in Fortis watches:

15% off for New customers with "NEWCUST"

This: FORTIS 40mm Pilot Professional Swiss Made Valjoux 7750 Automatic Stainless Steel Leather Strap Watch








for 808,- plus shipping, so ~823,-

or this:
FORTIS 40mm Marinemaster Limited Edition Swiss Automatic Strap Watch








for 1095,-

some Fortis are less than 500,- if you use the code:
FORTIS Watch | Luxury FORTIS Watches for Sale Online


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I failed to link the one I actually ordered. $791.50 + tax.

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0704051641100-T-Complication-Squelette-Automatic/dp/B00G6HPVFK/


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Agree. Very good looking watch and a Chrono GMT for this price is almost impossible to get. Yet, I would only get it if you plan to keep it...

Edit: It houses an ETA 7754. Makes the price even better...



RyanD said:


> It looks better than the Porsche Design models and it's cheaper. Don't usually see a GMT chrono for that price.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Some interesting finds I've found so far, both eligible for the 30% Prime deal are:

Seiko SNE044 gold tone dress watch
This is my primary dress watch as I do not have to dress up often. It's a great looking simple watch that you'll never have to worry about. It's solar so it's always got power, at least until we're all dead due to the sun exploding, and it's quartz so it's very accurate. Except for months with > 31 days, you can literally set it and forget it in your watch box until your next dress event.
*An incredible $67.89 with Prime (originally $96.98).*

Mondaine Stop2go
I don't have this one but it features a really unique movement. You can see it here at youtube. Basically the seconds hand goes around the dial in 58 seconds and waits for 2 at 12 o'clock. The minute hand then jumps forward which starts the seconds hand again. It is reminiscent of how they used to synchronize the Swiss rail station clocks whose design is recreated by Mondaine.
*$216.97 with Prime (originally $309.95)* which is the lowest I've seen it since I learned of it and The Camels agree.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah I've been holding off that one even though I want it. I may cave. It's damn nice.



valuewatchguy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=KBPVEJCPCA6JRCQJD8DC
> 
> This will be $121 with the prime Day deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Citizen Signature NB0040
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best price yet on a great watch.

Still loving mine.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

agrberg said:


> Some interesting finds I've found so far, both eligible for the 30% Prime deal are:
> 
> Mondaine Stop2go
> I don't have this one but it features a really unique movement. You can see it here at youtube. Basically the seconds hand goes around the dial in 58 seconds and waits for 2 at 12 o'clock. The minute hand then jumps forward which starts the seconds hand again. It is reminiscent of how they used to synchronize the Swiss rail station clocks whose design is recreated by Mondaine.
> *$216.97 with Prime (originally $309.95)* which is the lowest I've seen it since I learned of it and The Camels agree.


Amazing price on the Stop2go!

I was happy paying $341 for it just a few months ago -- it had been selling for over $600.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I tried to grab one. I already own this watch and paid lots more for it. Can locate it at 791.50



RyanD said:


> I failed to link the one I actually ordered. $791.50 + tax.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0704051641100-T-Complication-Squelette-Automatic/dp/B00G6HPVFK/


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Whoa, the Tissot PRC 200 Powermatic 80 3-hander (aka "Short Stack") is only $315 USD at checkout on Amazon today. What a steal! 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HYYJ038/

Here's a photo of one on my wrist in light rain:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Best price yet on a great watch.


Has actually been down to about $450 on Amazon after a coupon however that was about 1.5 years ago and obviously a rare occasion


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My bad. Another 30% is removed at checkout.



mannal said:


> I tried to grab one. I already own this watch and paid lots more for it. Can locate it at 791.50


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

The 30% off discount for Prime customers is only available on one item per account, correct?


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Amazing price on the Stop2go!
> 
> I was happy paying $341 for it just a few months ago -- it had been selling for over $600.


Did you get one?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

agrberg said:


> Did you get one?


Yes. And still fascinated by it!

What other watch does this?


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

I did a quick review of the Citizen Avion a little while ago. tl;dr it's a great watch.

Amazon has the red one for a little over $100 but you can get it, the orange, or the chronograph cousin at Joma for less.

*Red*: Citizen Avion Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch AW1361-01E - Avion - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
*Orange*: Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Men's Watch AW1361-10H - Avion - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
*Chrono*: Citizen Avion Black Dial Brown Leather Chronograph Men's Watch CA4210-24E - Avion - Citizen - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

I replaced the strap. It's decent but you can do so much better and the brilliant face on this watch deserves it.

EDIT: Amazon does have the Orange and Chrono too but they are not Prime deals


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

You guys are killing me with posting all these Amazon deals. Its one thing for me to skim through them my self but when you post highlights its very tempting, lol.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Let's hope the landlord doesn't kick me out next month. I'm sure he'll understand when I mention this amazon prime day deals combined with WUS enabling photos.
---In all honesty, I still haven't seen an eye-popping deal on mid-range watches other than the Laco... Or maybe I overstated the %30 off discount.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Couldn't omit the image as it statically shows what is so awesome about it:


Barry S said:


> Yes. And still fascinated by it!
> 
> What other watch does this?


Awesome! I'm thinking hard about it. The Prime membership would almost pay for itself with just this one deal. Also, what a great strap for that watch! Is that from the Watch Gecko sale?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

agrberg said:


> Couldn't omit the image as it statically shows what is so awesome about it:
> 
> Awesome! I'm thinking hard about it. The Prime membership would almost pay for itself with just this one deal. Also, what a great strap for that watch! Is that from the Watch Gecko sale?


No, that's the Di-Modell Rallye strap from Holben's.

http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/di-modell-rallye-black-red/

The only disappointment on the Mondaine is the ugly strap it comes with. The leather is still soft and comfortable though.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> The 30% off discount for Prime customers is only available on one item per account, correct?


I made an order with 2 items, both were discounted 30%. My cart currently has another 2 items showing 30% off both.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Lightning deal $399







are Fendi watches anything special?

Me!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> You guys are killing me with posting all these Amazon deals. Its one thing for me to skim through them my self but when you post highlights its very tempting, lol.


And I'm an idiot for continuing to read this thread even though I already bought a watch early this morning from Prime Day. The deals people are posting are making me want to get another.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Thanks to member *bfbraunlich*, I kind of stumbled on this little trick for whoever is on the fence on joining Prime to benefit from this event [* OFFER AVAILABLE TODAY ONLY*]:

1- Go to *THIS special offer page *and make sure you click the yellow button in the middle to add the code to your account [$10 bonus credit when buying a $50 gift card for PRIME only].

2- Join Prime for a month for $11.

3- Buy a "$50 Amazon eGift Card" to benefit from this promo. Send the eGift card to your email. At last check out page make sure the $10 promo credit is stated above in writing. [Don't use refill balance, and don't buy a physical card].

4- After receiving the $10 bonus -It could take a day or two for the bonus money to come through-, unsubscribe from Prime so they don't charge you next month.

*Now you get to benefit from this sale event AND you get a full month of Prime, all for one buck.*


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Who wants a new Bulova Accu-Swiss with an SW500 (?) on a bracelet for 322,- + Tax?

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss...=1468345705&sr=1-3&keywords=bulova+accu-swiss


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Got the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono for $730 plus tax, and another Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for $627 plus tax...will have to decide which one to keep since I can't justify keeping both. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081M7Z1Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F7MIX4/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Let's hope the landlord doesn't kick me out next month. I'm sure he'll understand when I mention this amazon prime day deals combined with WUS enabling photos.
> ---In all honesty, I still haven't seen an eye-popping deal on mid-range watches other than the Laco... Or maybe I overstated the %30 off discount.


I'm with ya. The enablers have tempted me, but none of these deals seem that great to me. I have a few deals I'm watching for tonight, but otherwise it looks like I won't be getting anything.

I wanted that Laco auto but I kept getting errors. Then I went back to try again later and they were all gone.


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on the silver Aquaracer 300m Chrono through Amazon! Im paying a horrible amount of tax but still, way under the price that I would have to pay for it over here! Thank You!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

This thread is gonna be the death of me. 4 watches in 2 weeks.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> Who wants a new Bulova Accu-Swiss with an SW500 (?) on a bracelet for 322,- + Tax?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss...=1468345705&sr=1-3&keywords=bulova+accu-swiss


I would pass. You can sometimes get an Accutron for a similar price, which is a much better watch.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

I think this is the best price (~$2200) I've ever seen on a brand new TH Cal. 1887. Wish it was the black dial though.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DG9SZA4


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Omega Aqua Terra $2632

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007...955011&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=omega+seamaster










I know that's a good price but not sure about the green accents.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I would pass. You can sometimes get an Accutron for a similar price, which is a much better watch.


Acuswiss = Accutron


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Cripes, Citizen Nighthawk for $140 on Amazon Prime Day deal - https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ70..._SR170,250_&psc=1&refRID=D20NQ3VSSZSASMTWB7D5

Some of these multiple listings are wacky - either that, or they are switching which watches get the Prime Deal discount. I'm probably mistaken though...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> Cripes, Citizen Nighthawk for $140 on Amazon Prime Day deal - https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/dp/B00074KYC8/ref=pd_srecs_cs_241_37?ie=UTF8&dpID=519gguCp%2B8L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL250_SR170%2C250_&psc=1&refRID=D20NQ3VSSZSASMTWB7D5
> 
> Some of these multiple listings are wacky - either that, or they are switching which watches get the Prime Deal discount. I'm probably mistaken though...


I think they are switching. I checked earlier and it wasn't a Prime Day deal. Now I have to go back to other watches I was looking at to see if they're now Prime Day eligible...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Acuswiss = Accutron


Nope, it sure isn't.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dp


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

studiompd said:


> I made an order with 2 items, both were discounted 30%. My cart currently has another 2 items showing 30% off both.


I made an order with a dozen items, and each got the 30% discount. It's a per-item discount, and there are some really really good deals to be found on a lot of clothing/accessories, and probably other things (got some slacks, some belts, some shirts). The key is to find the 30% off stuff...not hard if you're slightly internet-savvy.

~$140 for that Nighthawk is a killer deal, and if I didn't already have one (that I paid $180 for), I'd be all over it. It was definitely NOT a Prime discount this morning (I scoured Citizen, Casio, Timex, and Seiko) so they probably are moving things around....which means I'm not gonna get ANY work done today


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

Heads up: one of the better deals that I have recently saw: Braun Men's Classic Chronograph Analog Display Quartz Black Watch (B004X4KVN0)
Really big price drop. Goes for around $130 at the moment and used to be much (much!) higher


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

friendofpugs said:


> Cripes, Citizen Nighthawk for $140 on Amazon Prime Day deal - https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/dp/B00074KYC8/ref=pd_srecs_cs_241_37?ie=UTF8&dpID=519gguCp%2B8L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL250_SR170%2C250_&psc=1&refRID=D20NQ3VSSZSASMTWB7D5
> 
> Some of these multiple listings are wacky - either that, or they are switching which watches get the Prime Deal discount. I'm probably mistaken though...


Thanks. I looked at one of these earlier, and it was a lot more. I'm not sure I'll like it, but it's worth a try for that price.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

friendofpugs said:


> Cripes, Citizen Nighthawk for $140 on Amazon Prime Day deal - https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ70..._SR170,250_&psc=1&refRID=D20NQ3VSSZSASMTWB7D5
> 
> Some of these multiple listings are wacky - either that, or they are switching which watches get the Prime Deal discount. I'm probably mistaken though...


Possibly the best bracelet in an affordable watch under $500

That's a great deal.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Nope, it sure isn't.


Perhaps my funding to Wikipedia is going to waste:


> In 2014, Bulova rebranded the "Accutron" line as "Bulova AccuSwiss" to further differentiate the Swiss Bulova line. They then introduced a new line of watches under the "Bulova Accutron II" brand that features vintage Accutron watch designs fitted with a modified Precisionist movement, which better reflects the heritage of the Accutron brand.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

gabethegoat said:


> I made an order with a dozen items, and each got the 30% discount. It's a per-item discount, and there are some really really good deals to be found on a lot of clothing/accessories, and probably other things (got some slacks, some belts, some shirts). The key is to find the 30% off stuff...not hard if you're slightly internet-savvy.
> 
> ~$140 for that Nighthawk is a killer deal, and if I didn't already have one (that I paid $180 for), I'd be all over it. It was definitely NOT a Prime discount this morning (I scoured Citizen, Casio, Timex, and Seiko) so they probably are moving things around....which means I'm not gonna get ANY work done today


Whew, I thought it was just me. I'm going back to check things I saw earlier, and they no longer have the discount, then I'm seeing new stuff with the discount, I thought I was losing my mind!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Perhaps my funding to Wikipedia is going to waste:


They are both made by Bulova, but they are NOT the same. Accutrons were better quality, sapphire front and back, better packaging, etc. AccuSwiss is a downgrade.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Just picked up an Orient Monarch for $129.25

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Monar...qid=1468350635&sr=8-2&keywords=orient+monarch


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

please explain me when this deal will become real (i am in ukraine)
at what time


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Thanks Joe - just figured it out when you posted the reply :smiley::smiley::smiley:
> 
> As for the deals - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B018L5XJGC/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER - Bremont Solo for $2254.88?!?! Three months back I would have pounced for this...Sadly (or luckily according to the wife) I am not in the market for a pilot watch.


I snagged this one!! Thanks for the lead!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> They are both made by Bulova, but they are NOT the same. Accutrons were better quality, sapphire front and back, better packaging, etc. AccuSwiss is a downgrade.


The packaging makes it a better watch?

"Swiss made automatic chronograph is crafted of stainless steel with anti-reflective sapphire crystal, tachymeter and Day/Date window at 3 o'clock
Mechanical-hand-wind Movement"

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

studiompd said:


> I think they are switching. I checked earlier and it wasn't a Prime Day deal. Now I have to go back to other watches I was looking at to see if they're now Prime Day eligible...


Couldn't resist at 145.00 !!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> Cripes, Citizen Nighthawk for $140 on Amazon Prime Day deal - https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ70..._SR170,250_&psc=1&refRID=D20NQ3VSSZSASMTWB7D5
> 
> Some of these multiple listings are wacky - either that, or they are switching which watches get the Prime Deal discount. I'm probably mistaken though...


Well, it gets better for me. Wife gave me the OK when I said I had a bunch of Amazon Points. Order placed.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

please explain me when this deal will become real (i am in ukraine)
at what time

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZXJ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=P22JRC8V6DT7J9GHKB2P


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> please explain me when this deal will become real (i am in ukraine)
> at what time
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZXJ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=P22JRC8V6DT7J9GHKB2P


2:40 am Kiev


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> please explain me when this deal will become real (i am in ukraine)
> at what time
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZXJ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=P22JRC8V6DT7J9GHKB2P


It looks as if the question was already answered.
Please ignore.


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Got the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono for $730 plus tax


Well I'm jealous! The chrono was no longer in stock from Amazon.com when I looked, but I did get the non-chrono Pan Europ with grey dial for $466 + tax after the 30% discount and $30 off for using my Amazon Visa.

This was my first "major" watch purchase.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Poor man's SARB017 (Seiko SNKN69 "Recraft") - $127 before 30% off at Amazon.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> The packaging makes it a better watch?
> 
> "Swiss made automatic chronograph is crafted of stainless steel with anti-reflective sapphire crystal, tachymeter and Day/Date window at 3 o'clock
> Mechanical-hand-wind Movement"


They cut corners in several areas including the packaging. The Accutrons used Valjoux 7750 movements with sapphire crystal FRONT and BACK. A solid rear case is cheaper. SW500 is cheaper than a 7750. The new packaging is cheaper.
Accutron by Bulova Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial - Iiiwatches


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

I think this is cheaper now ($201) than it was earlier as a Lightning Deal which has sold out??

Citizen Men's AT9010-52E World Time A-T Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DBUVIVQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_XJuHxb4DR88MY


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> please explain me when this deal will become real (i am in ukraine)
> at what time
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZXJ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=P22JRC8V6DT7J9GHKB2P


This Eterna Heritage Vaughn Big Date in rose gold case is available as a Prime deal for $3130 but it is 100% claimed at the moment: https://www.amazon.com/Eterna-Heritage-Vaughan-Automatic-7630-69-10-1186/dp/B019QWZWUK/

You can join the waitlist to see if it becomes available later.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Butter said:


> Well I'm jealous! The chrono was no longer in stock from Amazon.com when I looked, but I did get the non-chrono Pan Europ with grey dial for $466 + tax after the 30% discount and $30 off for using my Amazon Visa.
> 
> This was my first "major" watch purchase.


Nice! Had that in my cart also, but took it out as I'd rather have the blue dial. If I had the 30 off, I'd prob have pulled the trigger. It's a quality piece especially with the modded movement to give you 80 hrs power reserve. You will definitely enjoy this!


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> please explain me when this deal will become real (i am in ukraine)
> at what time
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZXJ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=P22JRC8V6DT7J9GHKB2P


Looks like 7:39p in my time zone, which would be (checks GMT hand).....01:39 GMT

The big date version is on "sale" now for $3129.99:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZWU..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=5MC4CYD1929Z1TCF059T

but it looks to be waitlist only


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's like Black Friday up in here!

(Don't have Prime, don't want Prime, ordered two watches from the UK yesterday, on top of all the other purchases I've made recently, haven't seen anything that made me wail and gnash teeth yet.)


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Escargot said:


> This Eterna Heritage Vaughn Big Date in rose gold case is available as a Prime deal for $3130 but it is 100% claimed at the moment: https://www.amazon.com/Eterna-Heritage-Vaughan-Automatic-7630-69-10-1186/dp/B019QWZWUK/
> 
> You can join the waitlist to see if it becomes available later.


OMG

IT HAS BEEN ON GEMNATION FOR 2K. 3K IS CRAZY PRICE!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Omega Aqua Terra $2632
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007...955011&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=omega+seamaster
> 
> ...


Yes, good price, but the green accents and it's the 8500 movement, but not the "Master Co-Axial 8500". It is the 41.5mm case rather than the 39mm too, which is nice. But like Kermit said: "It's not easy being green" (unless you're a sub/dive watch maybe)

One side of my brain says: "But it's over a thousand bucks less than the alligator band silverish dial with gold indices Aqua Terra I just sent back"----then the other side says: "No matter, if it's not what you set your heart and mind on, it'll always leave a tinge of regret---so close, but so far"

Besides, since Omega parent company Swatch started refusing to sell parts, including bracelets, bands and buckles to AD's and repair shops, now adding an Omega bracelet is an enormous expense. If you live in a hot climate, a leather band isn't ideal. An Omega rubber watch band is $400, the leather or steel, over $800, IF you can find them. Buckle, bracelet, deployment all are sold separately and then you'd best get them put on correctly.

I figured: "Wait until what I really want comes along, it's too big an expense to rush, only to settle"


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Escargot said:


> This Eterna Heritage Vaughn Big Date in rose gold case is available as a Prime deal for $3130 but it is 100% claimed at the moment: https://www.amazon.com/Eterna-Heritage-Vaughan-Automatic-7630-69-10-1186/dp/B019QWZWUK/
> 
> You can join the waitlist to see if it becomes available later.


how did you get the link for forthcoming deal with forthcoming price and claimed status

can you do it for this watch - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00544ZJ4..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=NQEKRBMB1A2KPGZ97Z5Q

how did you do that?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> They cut corners in several areas including the packaging. The Accutrons used Valjoux 7750 movements with sapphire crystal FRONT and BACK. A solid rear case is cheaper. SW500 is cheaper than a 7750. The new packaging is cheaper.
> Accutron by Bulova Men's Gemini Automatic Chronograph Silver-Tone Steel Black Dial - Iiiwatches


Wouldnt that depend on model?

For whatever reason the Kirkwood is pricier under the Accuswiss Label than the Accutron.

I find the specs exactly the same. Model 64A104 and 64A102

Where can I find about the movements of these? The Bulova site is bad for any good specification on older models.

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's like Black Friday up in here!
> 
> (Don't have Prime, don't want Prime, ordered two watches from the UK yesterday, on top of all the other purchases I've made recently, haven't seen anything that made me wail and gnash teeth yet.)


the funny thing is that i just joined the other day (for $11 for just one month...for now) solely to see if that eterna pulsometer would be $80, and to see if there was anything worthwhile today. as of now, i've spent ~$375 on random stuff, and exactly $0 of it is for watches. i've had various timexes in and out of my cart (nearly pulled the trigger on the 3-gmt for ~$50), and was reeeeeally tempted to make a big splurge on a TAG twin-time, but i resisted.

that'll change when the Casio MDV goes on lightning deal, assuming it's anything more than $10 less than the already-a-bargain $40. and now that i'm learning that the 30% off is moving around to different items, i might get back at it...

i totally feel that my $11 was well-spent, considering that for each of my orders i was able to do the "ship to me as slowly as you want in exchange for a $5 amazon pantry credit" and so now i've got $20 of "free" money there, but to each their own. and in all honesty, of my purchases, some may be returned and nothing is anything i absolutely HAD to have...well...except for some new undies


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> how did you get the link for forthcoming deal with forthcoming price and claimed status
> 
> can you do it for this watch - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00544ZJ4..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=NQEKRBMB1A2KPGZ97Z5Q
> 
> how did you do that?


go to the "deals" page, scroll down and click watches on the left-hand side, and that should do it.

EDIT: my link doesn't work here
EDIT: that Fortis starts at the same time as the Eterna


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

I was deciding between the pan europ in grey or the oris f1 in black. I want both lol but went with the oris as I already have two hamiltons. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> go to the "deals" page, scroll down and click watches on the left-hand side, and that should do it.
> 
> EDIT: my link doesn't work here
> EDIT: that Fortis starts at the same time as the Eterna


but it doesnt show price of deal and claimed status


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

You are both kinda right. Bulova had the good idea to make a higher quality line of watches made in switzerland that they wanted to distinguish from their "normal" Bulova´s. Naming them Bulova Accutron however, was not very smart because Accutron was historically a name for completely different watches in the Bulova portfolio. Anyway, they decided to change the name again and came up with the name "Accu-Swiss". And since they were changing the name they also, as Ryan said, used this opportunity to bring production costs down. Sellita for ETA (that mainly because ETA´s are more difficult to get, Sellita´s are not necessarily cheaper and not worse than the ETA "originals"). Solid rear case back and maybe the packaging. If you can find the same watch with Accutron label and Accu-Swiss label, I would go for the Accutron. Accutron´s are discontinued however. I personally wouldn´t get either though.. 



Wolfsatz said:


> Wouldnt that depend on model?
> 
> For whatever reason the Kirkwood is pricier under the Accuswiss Label than the Accutron.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

you won't see price until the deal starts. *EDIT: You can get an idea of the minimum % off by filtering by the "Discount" option on the left. I filtered on 70% or more off, then 50% or more, then finally 25% or more and it looks like the particular Fortis you linked above will be less than 25% off (it doesn't show up), but 3 other B-42 models AND that Eterna will be somewhere between 25 and 49% off their currently listed price.
*
there are theoretically none "claimed" until the deal starts, however there is also no indication of how many items the seller has in stock. in some cases, there may be only 1 or 2, so be ready to add to your cart right when the deal starts!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just buy both 



the5rivers said:


> I was deciding between the pan europ in grey or the oris f1 in black. I want both lol but went with the oris as I already have two hamiltons.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> the funny thing is that i just joined the other day (for $11 for just one month...for now) solely to see if that eterna pulsometer would be $80, and to see if there was anything worthwhile today. as of now, i've spent ~$375 on random stuff, and exactly $0 of it is for watches. i've had various timexes in and out of my cart (nearly pulled the trigger on the 3-gmt for ~$50), and was reeeeeally tempted to make a big splurge on a TAG twin-time, but i resisted.
> 
> that'll change when the Casio MDV goes on lightning deal, assuming it's anything more than $10 less than the already-a-bargain $40. and now that i'm learning that the 30% off is moving around to different items, i might get back at it...
> 
> i totally feel that my $11 was well-spent, considering that for each of my orders i was able to do the "ship to me as slowly as you want in exchange for a $5 amazon pantry credit" and so now i've got $20 of "free" money there, but to each their own. and in all honesty, of my purchases, some may be returned and nothing is anything i absolutely HAD to have...well...except for some new undies


I wrote about my experience with the Timex 3-GMT in this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/omg-have-you-seen-new-timex-3-gmt-1078894-10.html#post31154250 I believe I might be more critical than most but I was really disappointed at the lack of quality especially considering the incredible design. I also tried to be funny in the review, YMMV


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

F2W12 said:


> I wanted that Laco auto but I kept getting errors. Then I went back to try again later and they were all gone.


They still have the Laco B-uhr in stainless and PVD at 30% off. [you know you want it].

https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-861690-Classic-Stainless/dp/B009LDPTDU/

https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-861760-Pilot-Classic/dp/B009LDPTY4/

I'm amazed I've been able to resist pulling the trigger on the stainless, and that PVD looks beautiful, but is more than I can rationalize spending right now.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

tiki5698 said:


> Just buy both


Hah! I'm debating still. I want the pan europ in blue and I'm also looking at the tissot prs 516 in blue. I am going to get one of them!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Tissot T-Lord Automatic Chronograph (valjoux 7753 base) $506 or lower with 30 off 150 for amazon card holders (single use per person).

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Leath...011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Tissot


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> They still have the Laco B-uhr in stainless and PVD at 30% off. [you know you want it].
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-861690-Classic-Stainless/dp/B009LDPTDU/
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know, but it's the principle of the thing. I just wanted the type A, and for sub-$200. If I were to buy the B, which has a dial I like less and is practically the same watch as the one I missed, I'd then pay $50 more? It's stupid, I know. But I'm just mad. lol


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

F2W12 said:


> Yeah, I know, but it's the principle of the thing. I just wanted the type A, and for sub-$200. If I were to buy the B, which has a dial I like less and is practically the same watch as the one I missed, I'd then pay $50 more? It's stupid, I know. But I'm just mad. lol


don't buy the watch you don't want at a worse price just to fill the gap. you'll regret it later (or just end up spending more $)


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Not to interrupt the Prime Days, but Lextempus.com is at 80% off remaining inventory. Still some BRM and Corum left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

achernob said:


> Not to interrupt the Prime Days, but Lextempus.com is at 80% off remaining inventory. Still some BRM and Corum left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. Code is 80RETURNING.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Got the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono for $730 plus tax, and another Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for $627 plus tax...will have to decide which one to keep since I can't justify keeping both.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0081M7Z1Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F7MIX4/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Can't believe I missed that Pan Europe. Congrats. Phenomenal price on a great piece. Post pics!

Edit: looks like the pan euro chrono is back at just over $1k. Does the discount get applied automatically at checkout or is the prime deal over on that one?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

achernob said:


> Not to interrupt the Prime Days, but Lextempus.com is at 80% off remaining inventory. Still some BRM and Corum left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


almost all watches sold


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Interesting day in deals.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I was hoping the Seiko SUN025P would be a prime deal, but it wasn't. I accidentally bought a vintage chronograph today anyway, so probably better that it wasn't up there. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Forum Favorite Casio MDV106-1AV for $31.38

(I know you probably know about it, and I didn't look a few pages back to see if others have already posted. But what the heck.)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009KYJAJ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=NXY32Q8XSCVHJVW57M39


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Want a sporty-dressy watch with sapphire crystal and ETA 2824 movement for $199? Sick deal.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IG1TM1..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=EQ2W0QP6F6AX3RY6ZTDD


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

If you prefer the bracelet, it's actually cheaper at $480.37 before coupons:
https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0595..._SR158,250_&psc=1&refRID=JVQ7M3PETNPTTRMNR2GM

I love almost everything about it, except maybe the length of the minute hand, and I definitely can't abide by the snap-on caseback....











velvet396 said:


> Tissot T-Lord Automatic Chronograph (valjoux 7753 base) $506 or lower with 30 off 150 for amazon card holders (single use per person).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Leath...011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Tissot


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

Momentum Torpedo at $75 with Amazon Prime deals

https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV74B7B-Torpedo-Display-Japanese/dp/B00JXEPNII

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Some nice Bell & Ross models. That heritage model for $2800 is tempting...

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=prime-day&field-keywords=Bell+Ross

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dzilla said:


> Momentum Torpedo at $75 with Amazon Prime deals
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-DV74B7B-Torpedo-Display-Japanese/dp/B00JXEPNII
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


The Torpedo Pro on bracelet is on Prime Day for $136.50.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00N5IE91A/


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I was hoping the Seiko SUN025P would be a prime deal, but it wasn't. I accidentally bought a vintage chronograph today anyway, so probably better that it wasn't up there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Accidentally?
Really? You are going to try to use that?
Does that work on your wife?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

nello said:


> Accidentally?
> Really? You are going to try to use that?
> Does that work on your wife?


Fiance, and I sure hope it does. I've got until December 31st before I really have to answer to her. At which point she is giving me a Rolex 16710 for our wedding and I've agreed to hold off on any major watch purchases moving forward....we never really defined "major" though, so as long as I avoid FP Journes I think I'm okay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I have done that in the past and those watches often end up being flipped shortly after. I have a few watches on my radar that I would like to get if the right deal comes along. But I don't buy anymore because it is good deal. And if I still get something because of the deal, I make sure the deal is good enough so I won't loose any money if I decide to sell it later on.
> 
> Everything is always on sale in America! ;-)


Agree, the entire country is for sale. $$$$$$$ wins!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I just could not resist that grey dial pan europ at $500 new. That's unheard of for that watch new.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Many people have asked me about the Stuhrling Octane Concorso. It can be yours for just $50 today with 30% taken off when added to cart on Amazon. It does _not_ have a running large seconds--just as chronos should be.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ilikefishes said:


> Agree, the entire country is for sale. $$$$$$$ wins!!!!!!!


He with the most debt wins. I'm going for the record.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

31st


Odeen said:


> If you prefer the bracelet, it's actually cheaper at $480.37 before coupons:
> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0595..._SR158,250_&psc=1&refRID=JVQ7M3PETNPTTRMNR2GM
> 
> I love almost everything about it, except maybe the length of the minute hand, and I definitely can't abide by the snap-on caseback....


That is one nice Tissot. Rarely does that brand come up with a design that stylish.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

*Glycine Incursore is $390 now on Amazon Prime deals. Nice looking watch, but too large for my taste @ 46mm. Note that there does not appear to be any lume as well.*


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Another "what-the-heck" add to Amazon Prime Day......not included in the Prime Deals until just recently.

Citizen marine style Eco-Drive ref AO9000-06B.....$88 bucks after the 30% downcharge. I have this watch from a previous Massdrop run and for $88 right now, it's a steal.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hamilton Men's H32695731 Jazzmaster Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch is discounted from $775 -> $542 for Prime members on Amazon. I think it is a nice looking 42mm GMT travel watch with many cities displayed.*


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Can't believe I missed that Pan Europe. Congrats. Phenomenal price on a great piece. Post pics!
> 
> Edit: looks like the pan euro chrono is back at just over $1k. Does the discount get applied automatically at checkout or is the prime deal over on that one?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will post pics when I get it! When I purchased it this morning, there was a light blue banner that said "Prime Day Deal" and the 30% was automatically applied at checkout.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> please explain me when this deal will become real (i am in ukraine)
> at what time
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZXJ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=P22JRC8V6DT7J9GHKB2P


Prime deal is now active for $2900.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

Primeday is almost over. Managed to survive spending a fortune phewww.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

It is dangerous to go looking thru Amazon today. I am undone...my 60 days of watch buying abstinence is broken. When I saw the Citizen NB0040-58A "The Signature Collection Grand Classic" for $474, it was an almost out of body experience as I added it to the "Cart" and continued thru checkout. I am now waiting for the delivery man.

I do not need another watch but the NB0040-58A is not about needing. It was either this or an white dial / blue hands Eterna KonTiki.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T068-...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011

$350 for a non-Chinese mechanical chronograph is also something I don't think we've seen in the wild before.


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

I couldn't resist. I broke down and bought that Pan Europe too


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> It is dangerous to go looking thru Amazon today. I am undone...my 60 days of watch buying abstinence is broken. When I saw the Citizen NB0040-58A "The Signature Collection Grand Classic" for $474, it was an almost out of body experience as I added it to the "Cart" and continued thru checkout. I am now waiting for the delivery man.
> 
> I do not need another watch but the NB0040-58A is not about needing. It was either this or an white dial / blue hands Eterna KonTiki.
> 
> View attachment 8728362


For me it was that AND the white dial / blue hands Eterna KonTiki. It seems I have a type.

No regrets about either purchase.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> It is dangerous to go looking thru Amazon today. I am undone...my 60 days of watch buying abstinence is broken. When I saw the Citizen NB0040-58A "The Signature Collection Grand Classic" for $474, it was an almost out of body experience as I added it to the "Cart" and continued thru checkout. I am now waiting for the delivery man.
> 
> I do not need another watch but the NB0040-58A is not about needing. It was either this or an white dial / blue hands Eterna KonTiki.
> 
> View attachment 8728362


I absolutely love this watch and am having the hardest time pulling the trigger since I also love the Frederique Constant FC-303WN5b6b






white dialed classics index. Both are automatic white faced dress watches in the $1000ish range. One is japanese auto and other is swiss auto... the FC was under $400 yesterday but didn't pull the trigger and today this one is under $500.... idk idk idk,.... lol


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

JP88socal said:


> I couldn't resist. I broke down and bought that Pan Europe too


Link?


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T068-427-16-011-00-White-Carson-Watch/dp/B005DDCRBE/ref=sr_1_15?s=apparel&srs=2602367011&ie=UTF8&qid=1468372771&sr=1-15&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin%3A379300011
> 
> $350 for a non-Chinese mechanical chronograph is also something I don't think we've seen in the wild before.


That's because it's using an ETA Cal. C01.211 which is a super budget mechanical chrono movement based off of the Lemania 5100. Supposedly, there are plastic parts in the movement to cut costs.

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Boding said:


> That's because it's using an ETA Cal. C01.211 which is a super budget mechanical chrono movement based off of the Lemania 5100. Supposedly, there are plastic parts in the movement to cut costs.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


I'd buy a watch with one.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tissot-c01-211-movement-reliability-accuracy-feedback-907050.html


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Boding said:


> That's because it's using an ETA Cal. C01.211 which is a super budget mechanical chrono movement based off of the Lemania 5100. Supposedly, there are plastic parts in the movement to cut costs.
> 
> You get what you pay for.


Jomashop tends to have watches with that movement for ~$600 or so. I have no experience with it, but generally to get a chrono under $500, much less $400 you're looking at the ST19 or maybe a Russian chrono instead of an established brand.


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M7382A8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 30% off once its in the cart



ssultan said:


> Link?


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

JP88socal said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M7382A8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 30% off once its in the cart


Thank you


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Someone just cleaned house on all the Edelberg stuff on Lex Tempus. Interested to see if any of the remaining watches sell even at 80% off.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

JP88socal said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M7382A8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 30% off once its in the cart


Didn't see 30% off in my cart as a Prime member. The page doesn't even reflect that it's eligible either.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Final price at checkout.

Tissot Le Locle Chronometer on bracelet for $554.88 + tax used -like new condition.
https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0064...arehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1468377167&sr=1-19

Tissot Visodate $322.15 + tax used - very good condition
https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-TIST0...warehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1468377167&sr=1-2

FC Peking Paris chronograph $797.34 + tax used - like new condition
https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...arehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1468377167&sr=1-22


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> Didn't see 30% off in my cart as a Prime member. The page doesn't even reflect that it's eligible either.


Eligible ones were sold out some hours ago. Sorry.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> Someone just cleaned house on all the Edelberg stuff on Lex Tempus. Interested to see if any of the remaining watches sell even at 80% off.


Hard to go wrong with an Italian belt for $30. I already have an A. Testoni that I wear and another new one as a backup if the first one ever wears out. So far, it is indestructible.

I'm curious why the two limited edition Corum models aren't selling for only $2k each. Seems like a good deal from an AD.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the *CITIZEN *Eco-Drive_ AT0200-05E_

We've all seen it before, but here she is...










...image stolen from the WWW.


Item(s) Subtotal:$112.99Shipping & Handling:$0.00Prime Savings:-$33.90-----Total before tax:$79.09Estimated tax to be collected:$5.54-----*Grand Total:**$84.63*

I have wanted one of these for quite some time, but other stuff always cut ahead of it in line.

At this price, nothing was getting in its way today.

In a week or so, I will get this...










*HIRSCH *leather strap to go on it.

Oh, yeah, and I bought my mom a *FIRE *_Tablet._ Only $33.33!










So, I didn't go nuts or anything, but I am pleased with my purchases.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

So how many watches did everyone end up buying today? I ended up with 4, but one was a rebuy of one I bought a couple of days ago at a lower price. 

I received the first Tissot from Amazon Warehouse today. It looks absolutely brand new, but they beat their own price today on an actual brand new one. The new one will be here tomorrow, and the first one will go back.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Hard to go wrong with an Italian belt for $30. I already have an A. Testoni that I wear and another new one as a backup if the first one ever wears out. So far, it is indestructible.
> 
> I'm curious why the two limited edition Corum models aren't selling for only $2k each. Seems like a good deal from an AD.


My guess is because the listings are incorrect in that it's a 7750 base. It's actually an ETA-2893 base with a DD chrono module and the easy tell is that the running seconds is at the 3 o'clock position. With that said, I don't know if I would still pay $2k+ for a modular chronograph from Corum.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> So how many watches did everyone end up buying today? I ended up with 4, but one was a rebuy of one I bought a couple of days ago at a lower price.
> 
> I received the first Tissot from Amazon Warehouse today. It looks absolutely brand new, but they beat their own price today on an actual brand new one. The new one will be here tomorrow, and the first one will go back.


I did the same thing with a watch I bought for my wife. It was not even listed as a 30% discount today.. you had to dig in to get it. Very strange how Amazon displays certain searches.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

RyanD said:


> So how many watches did everyone end up buying today? I ended up with 4, but one was a rebuy of one I bought a couple of days ago at a lower price.
> 
> I received the first Tissot from Amazon Warehouse today. It looks absolutely brand new, but they beat their own price today on an actual brand new one. The new one will be here tomorrow, and the first one will go back.


mharris660 started this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post...mazon-prime-day-what-did-you-buy-3387090.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> My guess is because the listings are incorrect in that it's a 7750 base. It's actually an ETA-2893 base with a DD chrono module and the easy tell is that the running seconds is at the 3 o'clock position. With that said, I don't know if I would still pay $2k+ for a modular chronograph from Corum.


Hmm, the USA one is listed correctly, but the Military one is wrong. Strange.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Barry S said:


> For me it was that AND the white dial / blue hands Eterna KonTiki. It seems I have a type.
> 
> No regrets about either purchase.


It would be a real dilemma to choose if the KonTiki with bracelet was same price. Except for the blue hands, very different watches, IMO. The Citizen is more elegant and refined but the KonTiki dial is so unique. Once you "_get it_", a smoldering desire is kindled. I think that KonTiki model (white dial / blue hands) is in a class by itself. One of the most perfect designs I've ever seen.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> It would be a real dilemma to choose if the KonTiki with bracelet was same price. Except for the blue hands, very different watches, IMO. The Citizen is more elegant and refined but the KonTiki dial is so unique. Once you "_get it_", a smoldering desire is kindled. I think that KonTiki model (white dial / blue hands) is in a class by itself. One of the most perfect designs I've ever seen.


+1


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> So how many watches did everyone end up buying today? I ended up with 4, but one was a rebuy of one I bought a couple of days ago at a lower price.
> 
> I received the first Tissot from Amazon Warehouse today. It looks absolutely brand new, but they beat their own price today on an actual brand new one. The new one will be here tomorrow, and the first one will go back.


I bought a single G-Shock just now...an atomic solar I can use for work while I'm in the field. Other than that I resisted the urge to buy any others.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> I bought a single G-Shock just now...an atomic solar I can use for work while I'm in the field. Other than that I resisted the urge to buy any others.


I checked out the solar/atomic G-Shocks as well today, saw the deal on the GW-6900 but my Dad has that one, so I stood back and watched the fun without buying anything.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*+**1000*



yankeexpress said:


> +1


What a striking and stunning watch! There are not enough superlatives. YE, you are stoking the fire!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

coopc said:


> $499 on the Glycine KMU 48. The deal is still active for another 3h30m.


I really struggled with that Glycine KMU 48 in PVD for $499. I put it in my cart a couple of times, but I just couldn't pull the trigger because of the PVD. I have a few PVD watches, but I really try to buy stainless for a tool watch like this that is going to get beat on. I sure wish that it was the stainless version that was on sale...

Well, my wish came true. In a non-Prime Day, non-lightning deal they dropped the price of the stainless Glycine KMU 48 to $509, just $10 more. No 30% off on this one. 3XCamel though says that the price has regularly been $675 until they dropped it just today. As of this writing there are still 5 left. I got mine on order. The work that Glycine did to the aesthetics of the movement is really cool.

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Krie...&qid=1468382410&sr=8-1&keywords=glycine+watch


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


> I got the *CITIZEN *Eco-Drive_ AT0200-05E_
> 
> We've all seen it before, but here she is...
> 
> ...


Haha---held out till the very last minute, was actually feeling kind of good about 'abstaining' altogether. Then I pulled the trigger on this Citizen.

Thanks--- but don't know whether to kiss you or kill you.....Anyways, where'd you get that 21mm Hirsch band and was it less than $40 by chance?

Betchya your Mom loves that Fire Tablet. Way to go!!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> +1


"A smoldering desire" my arse! I've got a case of poison envy! Cease and desist immediately!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

There's a Deep Blue on prime Days. 1 left. $210 after 30%. Deep Blue Unisex SQ1KWHT Stainless Steel Watch with Black Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011RC77F0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_kmCHxbHXHDTAF

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Haha---held out till the very last minute, was actually feeling kind of good about 'abstaining' altogether. Then I pulled the trigger on this Citizen.
> 
> Thanks--- but don't know whether to kiss you or kill you.....Anyways, where'd you get that 21mm Hirsch band and was it less than $40 by chance?
> 
> Betchya your Mom loves that Fire Tablet. Way to go!!


*Amazon* has the wrong lug width for that *CITIZEN*. It is 20mm, not 21. I'm gonna buy the *HIRSCH *in a week or so, and I expect to be paying 
around $40 for it (I'll look around, though).

*Jet.com* had the 2nd best price for this item (using a "new customer" 15% off deal) and it was $104. So, $84.63 definitely won the day!

The watch and tablet will arrive on Friday, and I am looking forward to both. My mom is 75, and loves YouTube, Craigslist and she GOOGLES anything that
she can't remember ("Your memory's failing? Who cares? GOOGLE it!"). This tablet will do all of that fine for her, and she won't have to be sitting in front of her desktop all the time.

I think that there must be a happy medium between locking lips and murder, though. Hows about a firm handshake (you'll be glad you bought the watch)?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Disneydave said:


> There's a Deep Blue on prime Days. 1 left. $210 after 30%. Deep Blue Unisex SQ1KWHT Stainless Steel Watch with Black Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011RC77F0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_kmCHxbHXHDTAF


It is quartz, FWIW


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> It is quartz, FWIW


Good call.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## AltF4_ToExit (Feb 13, 2014)

For those of you who are trying to abstain from buying a watch on Prime Day, buy a watch book instead!

"Watchmaking" by George Daniels is currently listed on Amazon only a few dollars above the all time low. But coupon code 20PRIME (valid for Prime members only) will take 20% off the most expensive single physical book in your order (up to $10), which will take the price down to $39.14!

Since it's Prime Day, free one-day shipping for Prime members. Coupon code is valid only until 11:59 PM Pacific Time today, 7/12/2016.

- AltF4


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Done buying!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Great day on Amazon! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

ANNNND I ended up buying.... NOTHING =*( 
My indecisiveness cost me a beautiful Citizen Signature auto AND ToM's Frederique Constant classics index auto.... ugh... im so disappointed with myself =(


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

AltF4_ToExit said:


> For those of you who are trying to abstain from buying a watch on Prime Day, buy a watch book instead!
> 
> "Watchmaking" by George Daniels is currently listed on Amazon only a few dollars above the all time low. But coupon code 20PRIME (valid for Prime members only) will take 20% off the most expensive single physical book in your order (up to $10), which will take the price down to $39.14!
> 
> ...


Outstanding find! It should be noted that this is the most recent iteration of the book from 2011. I have the original 1981 copy that I got at an estate sale, and I'm looking forward to seeing the update.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> I really struggled with that Glycine KMU 48 in PVD for $499. I put it in my cart a couple of times, but I just couldn't pull the trigger because of the PVD. I have a few PVD watches, but I really try to buy stainless for a tool watch like this that is going to get beat on. I sure wish that it was the stainless version that was on sale...
> 
> Well, my wish came true. In a non-Prime Day, non-lightning deal they dropped the price of the stainless Glycine KMU 48 to $509, just $10 more. No 30% off on this one. 3XCamel though says that the price has regularly been $675 until they dropped it just today. As of this writing there are still 5 left. I got mine on order. The work that Glycine did to the aesthetics of the movement is really cool.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Krie...&qid=1468382410&sr=8-1&keywords=glycine+watch


I did the same, added and removed the PVD version to my cart multiple times. Then moved on to the SS version.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

No watches for me either. Only watch that really interested me was the Tag Formula 1 GMT. If it didn't say David Guetta on it I probably would have instantly bought it......

Waffled for a bit and when I went back to look at it, it was sold out. Was probably for the best.

Ended up buying clothes and a toaster oven instead.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

MEzz said:


> I did the same, added and removed the PVD version to my cart multiple times. Then moved on to the SS version.


Sooooo.... did you order the SS version? It's kind of a bit of a bummer as it was $10 more, but retail for the SS Glycine KMU 48 is a bit lower than the PVD version. So the $499 Lightning Deal for the PVD version was a better "value". I'm still super happy though as the SS was a great deal too. I'm kind of a "mate for life" type and will keep this watch for a long, long time. I don't obsess over scratches on my SS watches, but I think scratches on my PVD watches, especially over the time frame of my long ownership, will really bug me if they start looking ratty. That's why I really try to stick to non-coated watches. Still... I also could not pass up Klepsoo's recent deals on Glycines and I am waiting on a Golden Eye from them. In that case the watch is just so pretty that I decided to live with the PVD.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

achernob said:


> Not to interrupt the Prime Days, but Lextempus.com is at 80% off remaining inventory. Still some BRM and Corum left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my work wives just bought the ladies' BRM. I would have bought it for MrsDonkeys, but she just got a gorgeous vintage Omega Constellation, and I don't think the BRM would have suited her more classic tastes. The work wife took one look at it and said "Email me the link and the code. I'm going to my desk to buy it now."

I'm now corrupting my office. Soon, I will take over and there will be no more quartz watches anywhere! MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Sickoo (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank god the prime day seems to be over, it was a real pain scrolling down this page :/ 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

taike said:


> Jomashop
> Eterna Watches - Jomashop
> 
> The wonders of google...


Isn't the point of this thread so that we can just surf watch deals here? You know, without leaving the page?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> There's a Deep Blue on prime Days. 1 left. $210 after 30%. Deep Blue Unisex SQ1KWHT Stainless Steel Watch with Black Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B011RC77F0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_kmCHxbHXHDTAF
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Boding said:


> Someone just cleaned house on all the Edelberg stuff on Lex Tempus. Interested to see if any of the remaining watches sell even at 80% off.


I bought a couple belts and a pen. Really good stuff. No way I would have paid near list, but the presentation packaging of the pen was worth the $200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> So how many watches did everyone end up buying today? I ended up with 4, but one was a rebuy of one I bought a couple of days ago at a lower price.
> 
> I received the first Tissot from Amazon Warehouse today. It looks absolutely brand new, but they beat their own price today on an actual brand new one. The new one will be here tomorrow, and the first one will go back.


Amazon confuses the hell out of me so, err... none. :-(


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

After its first full day on the wrist, and a night off of it, my new blue KonTiki is running at ±0.0.

Beauty and brains!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I rarely buy new watches, so this thread doesn't hurt me much. However, I'd have crushed a credit card to snag one of those blue KonTikis. I thought they had been sold out for several years. I had given up looking. I like them so much I'm actually looking for them on the sales forum knowing I'll pay way more than you guys did. LOL
Does anyone have both the white and the blue dial? Would love to see a real-life pic of the two together. Thanks! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I rarely buy new watches, so this thread doesn't hurt me much. However, I'd have crushed a credit card to snag one of those blue KonTikis. I thought they had been sold out for several years. I had given up looking. I like them so much I'm actually looking for them on the sales forum knowing I'll pay way more than you guys did. LOL
> Does anyone have both the white and the blue dial? Would love to see a real-life pic of the two together. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


There are still a few being flipped on ebay...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I rarely buy new watches, so this thread doesn't hurt me much. However, I'd have crushed a credit card to snag one of those blue KonTikis. I thought they had been sold out for several years. I had given up looking. I like them so much I'm actually looking for them on the sales forum knowing I'll pay way more than you guys did. LOL
> Does anyone have both the white and the blue dial? Would love to see a real-life pic of the two together. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Here you go Chief



















The blue one is gone and the white one has been sold and will go soon. ?
I have a.4 hands (old style) incoming though ?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Had the white one for a while and finally was able to get the blue one.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> One of my work wives just bought the ladies' BRM. I would have bought it for MrsDonkeys, but she just got a gorgeous vintage Omega Constellation, and I don't think the BRM would have suited her more classic tastes. The work wife took one look at it and said "Email me the link and the code. I'm going to my desk to buy it now."
> 
> I'm now corrupting my office. Soon, I will take over and there will be no more quartz watches anywhere! MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


I went totally nuts with the Lextempus sales. I bought a Montblanc with the w-strap, a Seiko Astron, the BRM Gulf, and the pre-owned Graham and Corum AC. Love them all except the Montblanc which will be taking a u-turn and head towards the sale section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Eterna Artena for $160 after 20% off using WATCHWED. I think this is pretty low? http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash...ss-steel-white-dial-ss-eterna-2520-41-64-0274
http://www.worldofwatches.com/images/H/ETERNA-2520-41-64-0274.jpg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Disneydave said:


> Eterna Artena for $160 after 20% off using WATCHWED. I think this is pretty low? http://www.worldofwatches.com/flash...ss-steel-white-dial-ss-eterna-2520-41-64-0274
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/images/H/ETERNA-2520-41-64-0274.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


That's very inexpensive

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> That's very inexpensive
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Just wish I liked it more. And hadn't had 6 watches come in in the last 2 weeks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Also on the WOW WATCHWED sale are a couple of 40mm Invicta Pro Diver Autos on bracelet. One for $79.99, one for $89.99 before 20% off. I'm not an Invicta fan, but a cheap auto beater on a bracelet seems like it might have some appeal around here, especially when they don't suffer from the standard Invicta overblown gigantic design.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

And WOW still has the Eterna Tangoroa auto for $399.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citizen Eco Drive 200m Dive. Blue Dial 
BN0151-09L
$236 plus an extra 15% with code BFJULY









http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/..._Product_Abandoners-_-70855317035_-_-_mkwid_c[dynamicRM]|dc_70855317035|-|[dynamicRM]&cm_mmc=Google_Seasonal-_-Dynamic+Remarketing_Product+Abandoners-_-70855317035_-_-_mkwid_c|dc_70855317035|-|&gclid=CNTytonT8M0CFYY2gQodWi0DEA


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Citizen Eco Drive 200m Dive. Blue Dial
> *BN0151-09L*
> 
> $236 plus an extra 15% with code BFJULY
> ...


Man, I'm surprised at how quickly this watch seems to have come and gone. It's getting harder to find. This version w/blue dial/bezel and blue rubber strap used to be easy to find at $150 or less with the black dial/black rubber strap being around the same. The black dial/black bracelet version I got usually came in around $200-$250 at most. For what it's worth, it is an awesome watch and the bracelet is particularly nice. Very solid, diver's extension, etc. It's a tool watch for sure. Great bezel click action and it just feels very solidly-built.

Appreciation thread from the Seiko & Citizen forum here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...ional-diver-bn0151-09l-some-pics-1501938.html


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

and browsing other Macys sale. Bulova Moon Watch at $375 after discount. i've seen a few used ones for much higher than this .

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...dSize=#fn=BRAND=Bulova&sp=1&spc=139&slotId=37


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I rarely buy new watches, so this thread doesn't hurt me much. However, I'd have crushed a credit card to snag one of those blue KonTikis. I thought they had been sold out for several years. I had given up looking. I like them so much I'm actually looking for them on the sales forum knowing I'll pay way more than you guys did. LOL


I had to take it to my local watch guy to get the bracelet fitted -- I couldn't budge the double screw links with my meager tools.

He asked me how much I paid for it, and when I told him about $450, he couldn't believe it.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Eterna Artena for $160 after 20% off using WATCHWED. I think this is pretty low? Men's Artena Stainless Steel White Dial SS | World of Watches
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/images/H/ETERNA-2520-41-64-0274.jpg











6 seconds to find the pic.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

eljay said:


> There are still a few being flipped on ebay...


Thanks for that. It was a good reminder why I don't buy new. LOL. I'd rather not pay the premium, even when it's so much discounted from where they were a year ago. Secondly, psychologically it's much more damaging making the first scratch on the watch. I prefer to buy one pre-scratched. 



merl said:


> Here you go Chief
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merl, you are awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop's getting into the act, having a "Christmas in July" sale, and here's a couple that caught my eye:

*Frederique Constant Classics automatic silver dial*, model 303MC4PC, add an $8.99 bottle of perfume for your girl to take it over $500, then use coupon code 'GOOGLE20' to take the price to *$483.99*. That's more than $100 less than its price elsewhere.

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch 303MC4P6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop






And this one I find very tempting ... *Montblanc Tradition white dial black leather automatic*, model 112611, add some $25.99 cologne to take it over $1000 and use coupon code '50OFF1000' to take it to *$950.99*. Sellita high-beat movement decorated by them. Full of high-end details: Laquered dial, rhodium-coated hands, ridged bezel, domed sapphire crystal but still only 8.5 mm thick (37mm case size). Again, $100 or more lower than everybody else.

Montblanc Tradition White Dial Black Leather Automatic Men's Watch 112611 - Montblanc - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> and browsing other Macys sale. Bulova Moon Watch at $375 after discount. i've seen a few used ones for much higher than this .
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/bulova-mens-special-edition-moon-chronograph-black-leather-strap-watch-nylon-strap-45mm-96b251?ID=2729644&CategoryID=57386&LinkType=&selectedSize=#fn=BRAND%3DBulova%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D139%26slotId%3D37


And $20 cash back if you have Amex.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

... double post


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> and browsing other Macys sale. Bulova Moon Watch at $375 after discount. i've seen a few used ones for much higher than this .
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...dSize=#fn=BRAND=Bulova&sp=1&spc=139&slotId=37


So tempting. It's a shame that tax brings it back up just over $400 though :/ my wife won't let me get it anyway. Sighhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Porsche Design Flat Six automatic chronograph for $995.

Porsche Design P6340 Flat Six Automatic Men's Watch 6360.43.04.1254 - Porsche Design - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









$130 better than the next-best price I can find. Amazon wants about $2,400 for this.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

norsairius said:


> So tempting. It's a shame that tax brings it back up just over $400 though :/ my wife won't let me get it anyway. Sighhhhhhhhhhhh





Wolfsatz said:


> and browsing other Macys sale. Bulova Moon Watch at $375 after discount. i've seen a few used ones for much higher than this .
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...dSize=#fn=BRAND=Bulova&sp=1&spc=139&slotId=37


Sup bro! It's me Jim L 

Now why do you need to feed the after Prime Day frenzy?? I didn't have Prime so I was safe, but now you post this....dammit. Should I get this??


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Didn't buy it today, but I found this at a Pawn Shop in, LITERALLY, a "Bucket O' Watches" for $249. 
I asked the girl behind the counter, "Have you ever heard of these watches?"
She said, "No?"
I told her she should REALLY take it out of the bucket and actually put it on display somewhere.

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Sup bro! It's me Jim L
> 
> Now why do you need to feed the after Prime Day frenzy?? I didn't have Prime so I was safe, but now you post this....dammit. Should I get this??


Yes get it!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for that. It was a good reminder why I don't buy new. LOL. I'd rather not pay the premium, even when it's so much discounted from where they were a year ago. Secondly, psychologically it's much more damaging making the first scratch on the watch. I prefer to buy one pre-scratched.
> 
> Merl, you are awesome. Thank you!!!


You're welcome m8!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

norsairius said:


> So tempting. It's a shame that tax brings it back up just over $400 though :/ my wife won't let me get it anyway. Sighhhhhhhhhhhh


how is the saying ...."better to ask for forgiveness than for permission" ....


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

borchard929 said:


> Didn't buy it today, but I found this at a Pawn Shop in, LITERALLY, a "Bucket O' Watches" for $249.
> I asked the girl behind the counter, "Have you ever heard of these watches?"
> She said, "No?"
> I told her she should REALLY take it out of the bucket and actually put it on display somewhere.
> ...


The whole bucket was $249? I'd have had to grab that for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> how is the saying ...."better to ask for forgiveness than for permission" ....


Oh believe me, I know how it goes, and it's because I've done it at least a few too many times with watch purchases in the past, hahahah.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Just got the Kontiki 4hander from UPS.
Guess what?
Tangora Moonphase owners manual in the box! Purchased from jomashop.
Some one else received one in this thread and had a winding problem? They got the wrong manual as well. I cannot look for it now. Back to work.
This one winds and sets smoothly. Rotor is very noisey compared to every other entry level Swiss I have had.
Plastic is staying on for now though.
Timing her.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

nello said:


> Just got the Kontiki 4hander from UPS.
> Guess what?
> Tangora Moonphase owners manual in the box! Purchased from jomashop.
> Some one else received one in this thread and had a winding problem? They got the wrong manual as well. I cannot look for it now. Back to work.
> ...


haha it still better than i bought maurice lacroix on brown leather strap and it arrived another model with black strap, it was square pontos 995 usd
and it arrived in ukraine and i paid 150 usd customs fee... no sense to return!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

norsairius said:


> So tempting. It's a shame that tax brings it back up just over $400 though :/ my wife won't let me get it anyway. Sighhhhhhhhhhhh


Ebates has 10 percent and BeFrugal has 10.3 percent cashback on Macy's purchases today. That should cover taxes, right?


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Citizen Eco Drive 200m Dive. Blue Dial
> BN0151-09L
> $236 plus an extra 15% with code BFJULY
> 
> ...


Got mine 5 days ago, hasn't been off my wrist. My cheapest watch has become my favorite.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sickoo said:


> Thank god the prime day seems to be over, it was a real pain scrolling down this page :/
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


y
o
u

j
u
s
t

n
e
e
d

more practice :-d


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> The whole bucket was $249? I'd have had to grab that for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! No. THAT watch was $249  But it was at the bottom of this mound of watches in a tupperware bucket!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for that. It was a good reminder why I don't buy new. LOL. I'd rather not pay the premium, even when it's so much discounted from where they were a year ago. Secondly, psychologically it's much more damaging making the first scratch on the watch. I prefer to buy one pre-scratched.


Therefore you don't ever have to worry about screw-ups. Because it is already screwed up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know how they do it, but Duty Free Island Shop has the Citizen Promaster "Eco-Zilla" dive watch, model BN0176-08E for $404 with box. It's in the $700s or $800s everywhere else.

Citizen Promaster Eco Drive Professional 300M Diver DLC Men&apos;s Watch BN0176 08E | eBay

It's for chunky dive watch-lovers or, you know, people who actually plan on diving with it. 48mm and 18mm thick.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> Yes get it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is your wrist????


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> How big is your wrist????


7.5

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

The Seiko Recraft automatic watch snkn01 is on sale at Ashford for $88.15. You could also apply cashback via Befrugal for extra 6% making total a little over $82. If you never shopped at Jet.com this same watch is on sale for around $86 or cheaper if you use debit card and remove free return shipping ($84-85). Plus Befrugal has 2.5% cashback taking total to around $82 as well. Good prices on this entry level auto from Seiko

Seiko Recraft Series SNKN01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

UK buyers = no real savings on Primeday and with 10% increased price on overseas prices I had to look inwards.

(UK) H.Samuel sale.. again
I bought a Seiko Sportura Direct Drive SRG019P1 - £225 Seiko Men's Round Black Dial Bracelet Watch | H.Samuel

others-
Kinetic GMT (Land) Leather SUN053P1 - £134.10 ~ best value, buy 3 differing leather NATO Straps and enjoy
Kinetic GMT (Land) Bracelet SUN049P1 - £156.60

Black Orange Sportura Chrono SSC273P9 - £170.10
Gold Sportura Chrono SSC274P9 - £179.10
Sportura Direct Drive IP Leather SRG021P1 - £225
Sportura Direct Drive Bracelet SRG019P1 - £225 'oh yes you will be mine' (showed as shipped next morning)

Sportura Kinetic GMT Blackface SUN015P1 - £251.10 ~ currently £225 on Amazon and Flubit priced it at £210 for me - resisted. 
Sportura Kinetic GMT Blueface SUN015P1 - £251.10 ~ both insert poormans Taaag/Rolex (but actually a v.v.sensible buy)

Seiko shortlist-
Gifts | H.Samuel

8% Quidco Cashback if it pays, they have paid-out before.
Sold out Citizen Ti IP Perpetual Chrono for £121 - I resisted

Couldn't see me really saving up ££ for a Seiko Prospex 007 Ti as a replacement for my aging Titanium 200 Sport.
especially when Seiko Jpn won't officially sell any full grade watches to UK or Mainland Europe.. why i give them my cash I just don't know.

WTF is Amazon stolen JPEG date up to..


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

norsairius said:


> So tempting. It's a shame that tax brings it back up just over $400 though :/ my wife won't let me get it anyway. Sighhhhhhhhhhhh


Reporting back. Mulled it over and decided I needed to by hangers so I NEEDED to buy the Bulova Moon watch. 10% at ebates and 10.3% at befrugal. Also $10 back over $50 at Retailmenot. Just email them or forward them your receipt that you spent over $50 bux and they will send you the $10 via paypal in 14 days.

So right now out of pocket for the watch. Came to $352 after a 20% coupon that saved me $88. 
@10% from ebates = $35.20
@10.3% from befrugal = $36.26
+ $10 rebate from retailmenot when you spend over $50.

After all the rebates come back I would have only spent $270.54 on the Bulova Moon watch. So thats basically 38.51%off or a savings of $169.46. Not bad for a $440 watch. Note this is prior to sales tax. (~$29bux)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Reporting back. Mulled it over and decided I needed to by hangers so I NEEDED to buy the Bulova Moon watch. 10% at ebates and 10.3% at befrugal. Also $10 back over $50 at Retailmenot. Just email them or forward them your receipt that you spent over $50 bux and they will send you the $10 via paypal in 14 days.
> 
> So right now out of pocket for the watch. Came to $352 after a 20% coupon that saved me $88.
> @10% from ebates = $35.20
> ...


You can double up ebates and be frugal? How?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> You can double up ebates and be frugal? How?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well this is the first time using befrugal, but I assume as long as you click traffic though each site you can get your % back at the respective site. Or am I wrong to assume this?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Momentum Torpedo white dial on a striped zulu for $68 on Amazon. Not Prime but still.

Momentum Men's 1M-DV74L7S Torpedo https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JXEPQL2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_tBRHxb225D4ZK


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Lextempus sent me brm with extra short strap, I asked for return and they do not accept return, what to do?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Diet.



vitekodessa said:


> Lextempus sent me brm with extra short strap, I asked for return and they do not accept return, what to do?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Diet.


:roll: :-d


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> Lextempus sent me brm with extra short strap, I asked for return and they do not accept return, what to do?


Does the description say extra short strap?
Are there multiple part numbers for that watch? For different strap lengths?

I have seen this before on an Accutron on leather at one of the grey market dealers?

If it is not the part number you ordered, dispute with your credit card company.
What is a BRM? Is the deal you got good enough to just buy a new strap and let it go?
Proprietary lugs?

Lot of questions.


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

I didn't buy any watches on Prime Day. It's a success for me.

Sent from my LG-F200L using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

+1

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

nello said:


> Does the description say extra short strap?
> Are there multiple part numbers for that watch? For different strap lengths?
> 
> I have seen this before on an Accutron on leather at one of the grey market dealers?
> ...


If you got it at 80% off i would keep the watch and just get a generic rally strap and use the BRM tangle buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

achernob said:


> nello said:
> 
> 
> > Does the description say extra short strap?
> ...


No, it was -70% only


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> Lextempus sent me brm with extra short strap, I asked for return and they do not accept return, what to do?


If it's an OEM strap, I'd keep it in the box in new/unused condition. It would be a nice add if you decided to sell the watch in the future.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Well this is the first time using befrugal, but I assume as long as you click traffic though each site you can get your % back at the respective site. Or am I wrong to assume this?


Only one click thru for each purchase....I believe it's the way it works


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

vitekodessa said:


> Lextempus sent me brm with extra short strap, I asked for return and they do not accept return, what to do?


The BRM watches all said final sale and no returns. Since the references are all correct and terms of sale were clearly stated, I highly doubt your credit card company will side with you on a dispute for a watch strap.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> Only one click thru for each purchase....I believe it's the way it works


But one click per site? I guess I'll find out in a few days.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> But one click per site? I guess I'll find out in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I believe you get the rebate based on their referral link (they make money by referring you as a customer) and only one of those is accepted by the retailer. So if the purchase was made and it was through a referral link/cash back site, only one of those clicks will register through the site the purchase was made on.

I'm not 100% sure, but I do believe only one of those sites will give you a rebate as the other's referral link will not have been used for the purchase.

Good luck though, hopefully it works out!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> But one click per site? I guess I'll find out in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


From what I have seen it will take/count your last click thru.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

nello said:


> Just got the Kontiki 4hander from UPS.
> Guess what?
> Tangora Moonphase owners manual in the box! Purchased from jomashop.
> Some one else received one in this thread and had a winding problem? They got the wrong manual as well. I cannot look for it now. Back to work.
> ...


That was me! Mine is currently en route back to Joma. It is scheduled to arrive on Friday. I was told if it "checked out" they would send me my "new" one 2-3 days later.

Did yours have the "Jomashop security tag" on the clasp? Mine did not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> That was me! Mine is currently en route back to Joma. It is scheduled to arrive on Friday. I was told if it "checked out" they would send me my "new" one 2-3 days later.
> 
> Did yours have the "Jomashop security tag" on the clasp? Mine did not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Joma tag and eterna tag, all bracelet plastic, front and back plastics all firmly in place. You can see the black string for the joma tag in my picture on the right. 
Crown operates perfectly. Hand winding is butter smooth like any other Swiss. Like I said before, the rotor is pretty darn noisey. Surprising for a metal caseback housing a Swiss movement.
So far, she is dead on. Only been @9hrs though.

I wonder if this manual mismatch is the reason why a new model is at grey market already? 
I would like the correct manual. Eterna has been very nice to me. They have sent me catalogues and price lists and emails. None of the emails are in English. Haha(German)
I wonder if I should email them and claim I lost it?
The dealer did not give me one?
Tell the truth and say I was given the wrong manual?


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

nello said:


> Just got the Kontiki 4hander from UPS.
> Guess what?
> Tangora Moonphase owners manual in the box! Purchased from jomashop.
> Some one else received one in this thread and had a winding problem? They got the wrong manual as well. I cannot look for it now. Back to work.
> ...


I have you beat. Mine came with the wrong booklet AND the crown came completely out when I tried to wind it. It won't wind and you can't set the time and date. If you unscrew the crown and tip the watch to its side, it slides right out. This is my first nice watch and it took me forever to finally order one. Needless to say, I'm disappointed.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

nello said:


> Yes. Joma tag and eterna tag, all bracelet plastic, front and back plastics all firmly in place. You can see the black string for the joma tag in my picture on the right.
> Crown operates perfectly. Hand winding is butter smooth like any other Swiss. Like I said before, the rotor is pretty darn noisey. Surprising for a metal caseback housing a Swiss movement.
> So far, she is dead on. Only been @9hrs though.
> 
> ...


Well, that's good to hear that it at least came with the tags and seems to be operational.

If you don't mind sending it back to Joma for a new one, feel free to reference that you are aware a similar scenario happened to someone you "know." This sounds like a recurring issue..

Shoot me a PM if you choose to go the route of contacting Joma and want my information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you like watches that are different ... Princeton Watches has the Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House Rug quartz watch, model 96A130, for $69.

It's $64.86 with Be Frugal rebate.

https://www.princetonwatches.com/pr...&zmap=96A130&gclid=CJfhnvfx8c0CFQQbaQodH90L0A









Any Bulova watch is going to be a bargain at that price. You just have to decide if you can rock a dial like that.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Also on the WOW WATCHWED sale are a couple of 40mm Invicta Pro Diver Autos on bracelet. One for $79.99, one for $89.99 before 20% off. I'm not an Invicta fan, but a cheap auto beater on a bracelet seems like it might have some appeal around here, especially when they don't suffer from the standard Invicta overblown gigantic design.


I bought one. $71.99 for a 40mm Submariner homage with rock solid NH35A movement? No brainier for me. That 8926OB gets really good reviews for what the watch is. It's not a 70mm joke watch like most Invictas.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

nello said:


> Yes. Joma tag and eterna tag, all bracelet plastic, front and back plastics all firmly in place. You can see the black string for the joma tag in my picture on the right.
> Crown operates perfectly. Hand winding is butter smooth like any other Swiss. Like I said before, the rotor is pretty darn noisey. Surprising for a metal caseback housing a Swiss movement.
> So far, she is dead on. Only been @9hrs though.
> 
> ...


I received mine yesterday and same thing with the wrong manual. Mine keeps time -- within 4 seconds-- but the hand wind seems harder than it should, like it's stiffer or something. It had all the plastics -- and the security tag-- I really like it, but I'm going to have to inspect the hand winding closer to see if it is correct- I think I'm going to try to check it against the 3 hander Kontiki - but I'm not even sure if it should be comparably that easy to wind. Kind of disappointed with Jomashop too. First it took over a month to delivery-- which they should have just said to start with -- and now wrong manuals with everyone!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tissot LeLocle automatic silver dial on black leather, $335 with coupon code 'GOOGLE10'
Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch T41.1.423.33 - Le Locle - T-Classic - Tissot - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> But one click per site? I guess I'll find out in a few days.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'm almost positive you can't get multiple referrals-- it's set up so that when you click the referral and make a purchase-- it would refer back to the most recent referral it had in the cache. I've actually had problems with clicking around trying to decide on who to give the referral to -- and have the cache's get so messed up I've ended up getting NO referral on items. I've never taken the time to argue, other than to report the transaction as missing etc.... As for now, I am very careful- once I know my setup/referral-- I try to close everything out and get a clean browser session so there aren't any mistakes. I purchase a lot of stuff online for work-- and none of them are really that great at keeping tabs. ALSO some more organized companies reserve the right not to issue referral points if you use any coupons--- as in the 20% off-- if Macy's decides to be frugal themselves, they could deny that referral under the rules. I've had this go both ways.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Jables341 said:


> Wolfsatz said:
> 
> 
> > Citizen Eco Drive 200m Dive. Blue Dial
> ...


Princeton Watches has both the blue and the black for about $170 after 25% off "today"

https://www.princetonwatches.com/pr...Z9is8aEH0LeRWcpsZA8T9wbXCTVmOM3-fgaAjIZ8P8HAQ


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Which I wish I didn't know....


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Sorry, that's 20%, $180ish on th citizen divers Still good.

Don't know how to edit post in mobile.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you like watches that are different ... Princeton Watches has the Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House Rug quartz watch, model 96A130, for $69.
> 
> It's $64.86 with Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> ...


Dammit. I've done so well holding out this week. A tip of the hat to FLLW might just change that if this is still on sale tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Dammit. I've done so well holding out this week. A tip of the hat to FLLW might just change that if this is still on sale tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually kinda like this FLLW one even thought it's a bit more.

https://www.princetonwatches.com/products/96a164


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> Lextempus sent me brm with extra short strap, I asked for return and they do not accept return, what to do?


This was clearly posted as an all sales final deal on their website. I wouldn't sweat it one bit. Save the original strap, and use an aftermarket strap for daily wear. Just swap over the tang and buckle.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you like watches that are different ... Princeton Watches has the Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House Rug quartz watch, model 96A130, for $69.
> 
> It's $64.86 with Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> ...


Same watch is available on Amazon, prime shipping & free returns for $69 (sold by Princeton watches fulfilled by Amazon). You don't get the extra discount but if you use the Amazon card or discover card you should get 5% back. It may be worth the few extra dollars to have the peace of mind of free returns if you don't like it.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sickoo said:


> Thank god the prime day seems to be over, it was a real pain scrolling down this page :/
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Hey I know couple of Swedish swear words, let us see: Yavla du, fefan man! Wusup?

Me!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

nice price for watch https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...8/ferragamo-f-80-chronograph-quartz-f55020014


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

kissmywhat said:


> I do not need another watch.... I do not need another watch... I do not need another watch....


Apparently I do.

Sea Urchin ordered. Anyone got a nice red bezel for this guy?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you like watches that are different ... Princeton Watches has the Bulova Frank Lloyd Wright Hoffman House Rug quartz watch, model 96A130, for $69.
> 
> It's $64.86 with Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> ...


No signed clasp? What is that?
Kinda weird for a Bulova to have a blank clasp.
Curious if these are serial numbered or LE.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Same watch is available on Amazon, prime shipping & free returns for $69 (sold by Princeton watches fulfilled by Amazon). You don't get the extra discount but if you use the Amazon card or discover card you should get 5% back. It may be worth the few extra dollars to have the peace of mind of free returns if you don't like it.


Princeton is an authorized Bulova dealer. I wonder if you still get the Bulova warranty on a "fulfilled by Amazon" deal from them, or does it switch to Experion?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't think I've seen this Gucci model before. Great looking hand-winding mechanical for $479.99 before coupons and cash back. It would be under $420 net. It's a display model, but it still has a 2-year warranty.

Men's 5600 Series Mechanical Brown Genuine Alligator Black Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals.com has the Mondaine Sport Day Date on nato for $109.99 today. Beats the next best price I found by ~$33.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

ewatches.com has the Men's Flat 6 Automatic Black Rubber Dial and IP SS Orange for $699.00

Porsche Design Men's Flat 6 Automatic Black Rubber Dial and IP SS Orange AccentsPorsche Design 6350-43-44-1254 Watch

and the - Men's Flat 6 Auto Yellow Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel for $599.99

Porsche Design Men's Flat 6 Auto Yellow Rubber and Dial Stainless SteelPorsche Design 6351-41-94-1257 Watch


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Princeton is an authorized Bulova dealer. I wonder if you still get the Bulova warranty on a "fulfilled by Amazon" deal from them, or does it switch to Experion?


when I ordered last night from Amazon it said it was the full bulova warranty.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> I actually kinda like this FLLW one even thought it's a bit more.
> 
> https://www.princetonwatches.com/products/96a164


Yeah I saw that. I like it as well. The SC Johnson building is pretty cool and used some pretty revolutionary techniques in those glass tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey fellow Canadians,

The Bay has the Bulova Moonwatch at 30 percent off. Same price as the Macy's deal yesterday. 2.5% ebates cashback too.

Strap:

Jewellery & Accessories | Watches | Chronograph 96B251 Leather Strap Watch | Hudson's Bay

Bracelet:

Jewellery & Accessories | Watches | Chronograph Silvertone Bracelet Watch | Hudson's Bay


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Jomadeals.com has the Mondaine Sport Day Date on nato for $109.99 today. Beats the next best price I found by ~$33.


I'm still upset that I missed the Stop2Go on Prime Day. I hesitated, then MrsDonkeys saw it and loved it. I went back to buy it and they were gone.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

OK, so if I saw this watch (not actual, didnt take pic) in a pawn shop for $69, should I buy it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

if it is working .. YES!


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> OK, so if I saw this watch (not actual, didnt take pic) in a pawn shop for $69, should I buy it?
> View attachment 8745434


Extraordinary looking, and extraordinary hands. Is it real? Is that what you're asking?
The T at the end of the second hand looks small, otherwise no idea. Does it have solid end links?

TBH for $69 I think that's a bargain, if its genuine Tissot and automatic, don't let it go. Its unusual and definitely underpriced. If its quartz, then I'd still do it, but its more its money.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

borchard929 said:


> OK, so if I saw this watch (not actual, didnt take pic) in a pawn shop for $69, should I buy it?


What model is this? Never seen it.

Watch out for fakes at pawn shops. I've seen fakes in Goodwill and Salvation Army, but at least they were priced accordingly.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

catsteeth said:


> Extraordinary looking, and extraordinary hands. Is it real? Is that what you're asking?
> The T at the end of the second hand looks small, otherwise no idea. Does it have solid end links?
> 
> TBH for $69 I think that's a bargain, if its genuine Tissot and automatic, don't let it go. Its unusual and definitely underpriced. If its quartz, then I'd still do it, but its more its money.


Sorry I didn't get a pic of the actual watch at the pawn shop. This is the model. I got this picture from the interwebs. It's a quartz btw

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> Sorry I didn't get a pic of the actual watch at the pawn shop. This is the model. I got this picture from the interwebs. It's a quartz btw
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


Take your interweb picture in, and compare it with the one in the shop. Should give you an idea as to its legitimacy.
Even as a quartz I think its a bargain. Its not exactly pretty, but it is arresting looking, definitely interesting to look at.

Sent from my X98 Plus(A5C8) using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Eterna Tangaroa 3 hands just arrived from the Watchery. DOA. First time for me.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Eterna Tangaroa 3 hands just arrived from the Watchery. DOA. First time for me.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Auto?
Won't hand wind either?
Not familiar with all of the models. Did you get the correct manual?


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Massdrop - anyone know what time they cut off? 
Today's the final day to join nearly 450 people buying a Sea Urchin.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

nello said:


> Auto?
> Won't hand wind either?
> Not familiar with all of the models. Did you get the correct manual?


Yes auto, won't hand wind, correct manual. TW customer service agent offered to pay jeweler for a new battery.  I'll be returning it.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Yes auto, won't hand wind, correct manual. TW customer service agent offered to pay jeweler for a new battery.  I'll be returning it.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Hehee..they could just glue the battery to the caseback :-d


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Yes auto, won't hand wind, correct manual. TW customer service agent offered to pay jeweler for a new battery.  I'll be returning it.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ultra-Affordable Alert: This is a pretty darned good-looking ana-digi watch, I must say! An ad popped on my Facebook from a site that wanted like $60 bucks for these. Bwahahahahaha!

















I quickly found them under different branding for $15-$16:
YR NONI-001 Fashion Electronic Quartz Men Sports Watch With Analog & Digital Dual Time Display - Black + Silver - GeekBuying.com

I like the white one, but I'm also feeling this one with yellow accents. It looks like it's on a less-weird (but no doubt cheap) bracelet:













For the price, I'll add one of these to the cheap-and-fun box.

EDIT: Here's the link for the ones on rubber with the chrome strips:
http://www.geekbuying.com/item/YR-N...D_Product_Link&utm_campaign=EMSPD_Feed_346566


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> Eterna Tangaroa 3 hands just arrived from the Watchery. DOA. First time for me.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Is it just my imagination or have we been hearing about an inordinate number of Eternas with QC issues? Hope The Watchery processes your return without issue. As others have said, this thread has made me really want a Kontiki, but thankfully for my wallet I don't think I could pull off 42mm.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Mine arrived from WoW and doesn't seem to have any issues.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Hehee..they could just glue the battery to the caseback :-d


Ha! Well said


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

jeacock said:


> Is it just my imagination or have we been hearing about an inordinate number of Eternas with QC issues? Hope The Watchery processes your return without issue. As others have said, this thread has made me really want a Kontiki, but thankfully for my wallet I don't think I could pull off 42mm.


Not your imagination. I got a malfunctioning Eterna KonTike Chrono from Joma that I returned (with zero cost or hassle). I probably would not have kept it anyway as it was too thick for my tastes. FWIW I do have a Pulsometer and the new KonTiki four hands and I am pleased with both.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Amazon Lightning Deal is live for Bulova Men's 98A119 Dress Leather strap Watch for $100. This nearly matches the all time low of $97.26 according to the camels.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I don't think I've seen this Gucci model before. Great looking hand-winding mechanical for $479.99 before coupons and cash back. It would be under $420 net. It's a display model, but it still has a 2-year warranty.
> 
> Men's 5600 Series Mechanical Brown Genuine Alligator Black Dial SS | World of Watches


Be sure to click the box for the free leather "Member's Only" jacket at checkout!


----------



## bananana (Mar 31, 2015)

jeacock said:


> Is it just my imagination or have we been hearing about an inordinate number of Eternas with QC issues? Hope The Watchery processes your return without issue. As others have said, this thread has made me really want a Kontiki, but thankfully for my wallet I don't think I could pull off 42mm.


I ordered a Kontiki Date from WOW and it arrived DOA too, had to send it back for a refund... What a shame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

If anything the KonTiki dates might have been on the shelf for a while and might need a good cleaning "all ready." Both mine keep great time but I'm very cautious about hand winding them. I usually just gently give em a shake and off they go ticking away, anyways.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

jeacock said:


> Is it just my imagination or have we been hearing about an inordinate number of Eternas with QC issues? Hope The Watchery processes your return without issue. As others have said, this thread has made me really want a Kontiki, but thankfully for my wallet I don't think I could pull off 42mm.


Although they're 42mm, the L2L is only 47mm, so they wear really well.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

And the outside bezel diameter is only 40mm so the KonTiki also looks smaller than 42mm. Its really a nice size and very well balanced on the wrist because of its low height.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> If anything the KonTiki dates might have been on the shelf for a while and might need a good cleaning "all ready." Both mine keep great time but I'm very cautious about hand winding them. I usually just gently give em a shake and off they go ticking away, anyways.


What does everyone think is a reasonable accuracy for a new mechanical watch-- like the entry level Swiss we see a lot on here. I've purchase a few of the Eterna's and they have been mostly within 10 seconds or so--- recently I got a Soleure and it's slow 30 seconds at the moment- out of the box. Would this be a red flag or would it be likely to speed up over the short term?

I know there is some rule for a chronometer too -- so if I buy an officially certified chronometer, it's supposed to be within 8 seconds? The most accurate watch I got recently was an Alpina. It runs within 0-1 seconds off -- according to my toy the Ace timer.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Baume Mercier Doorbuster Event - Jomashop

Jomashop is giving gift cards with purchase of select Baume et Mercier watches:
Promotion Rules: Shop Baume & Mercier, earn gift cards towards future purchases. Baume & Mercier Watches under $1000, earn a $200 gift card with code "BAUME200". Baume & Mercier Watches $1001-$1800, earn a $350 gift card with code "BAUME350". Baume & Mercier Watches $1800 and up, earn a $600 gift card with code "BAUME600". Gift cards will be emailed out separately 4 weeks after your order has shipped. In the event a watch is returned, the gift card will be voided. In the case the gift credit has already been spent, the balance will be deducted from the returned amount. 

So you're looking at up to 35% back.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

patrolmi said:


> What does everyone think is a reasonable accuracy for a new mechanical watch-- like the entry level Swiss we see a lot on here. I've purchase a few of the Eterna's and they have been mostly within 10 seconds or so--- recently I got a Soleure and it's slow 30 seconds at the moment- out of the box. Would this be a red flag or would it be likely to speed up over the short term?
> 
> I know there is some rule for a chronometer too -- so if I buy an officially certified chronometer, it's supposed to be within 8 seconds? The most accurate watch I got recently was an Alpina. It runs within 0-1 seconds off -- according to my toy the Ace timer.


If you wear a number of watches in rotation then logically day to day accuracy shouldn't matter much. Still, there's pride in possessions and we want our "garaged" watches to perform optimally. My personal worry zone, which may or may not be realistic, is outside +6, -2, a bit stricter than chronometer standards. I recently bought an Edox chronometer which initially disappointed at being +10 sec/day. That's because I was winding it (initially) 60 times/day to check out its positional variation, which was remarkeable, +/- 1-2 seconds over 6 positions. Nonetheless it registered +10 sec./day. It's interesting that COSC does not test for isochronism. Anecdotally, they assume we're a lazy desk bound lot on constant low wind. Now that I wear it as a lazy desk bound guy it's +3/day no matter how I leave it on my desk at night. My point is twofold: get to know your watches. If accuracy is important to you, test its positional variation, be aware of isochronism, it's a large variable on timekeeping.

In my experience, 15 years, 100s of watches, wear patterns and isochronism (mostly) determine fluctuations in accuracy--also of course how you rest it if not worn overnight, IME watch movements do not "settle in," again what we observe is mostly wear patterns (positional) and isochronism.

If your Eterna Soleure is 30 sec./day slow that's not right. Maybe I'm wrong that watch movements don't settle in, speed up or down, just not been my experience. Return if you can unless you can live with it.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> And the outside bezel diameter is only 40mm so the KonTiki also looks smaller than 42mm. Its really a nice size and very well balanced on the wrist because of its low height.


Stop it you guys. Such enablers.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches

Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel

$449.00


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches
> 
> Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel
> 
> $449.00


It is quartz


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> It is quartz


And?

Not everyone is looking for an automatic or mechanical.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> If you wear a number of watches in rotation then logically day to day accuracy shouldn't matter much. Still, there's pride in possessions and we want our "garaged" watches to perform optimally. My personal worry zone, which may or may not be realistic, is outside +6, -2, a bit stricter than chronometer standards. I recently bought an Edox chronometer which initially disappointed at being +10 sec/day. That's because I was winding it (initially) 60 times/day to check out its positional variation, which was remarkeable, +/- 1-2 seconds over 6 positions. Nonetheless it registered +10 sec./day. It's interesting that COSC does not test for isochronism. Anecdotally, they assume we're a lazy desk bound lot on constant low wind. Now that I wear it as a lazy desk bound guy it's +3/day no matter how I leave it on my desk at night. My point is twofold: get to know your watches. If accuracy is important to you, test its positional variation, be aware of isochronism, it's a large variable on timekeeping.
> 
> In my experience, 15 years, 100s of watches, wear patterns and isochronism (mostly) determine fluctuations in accuracy--also of course how you rest it if not worn overnight, IME watch movements do not "settle in," again what we observe is mostly wear patterns (positional) and isochronism.
> 
> If your Eterna Soleure is 30 sec./day slow that's not right. Maybe I'm wrong that watch movements don't settle in, speed up or down, just not been my experience. Return if you can unless you can live with it.


Hi Sean,
Thank you very much for your insight on this. Now it makes me think a little harder about a few others I have received recently-- namely an Edox Geoscope that was 25sec slow. I was going to see how it went, and send it in for "repair" within the warranty- but now I sort of wish I just returned it for an exchange- I'm going to definitely be more careful in the future. The Ace Timer is a fun toy.

Of all of my hoard of watches I got over Amazon day-- the Eterna Tangaroa is the most accurate-- running 2-3sec off. I'm debating- I got a Bremont Solo CR that looks like it's 10sec plus off-- I am going to investigate this one further too. I believe it's suppose to be COSC. Overall I do not see any trend of paying more and getting better accuracy. In fact, maybe the opposite.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Strmwatch said:


> Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches
> 
> Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel
> 
> $449.00


keep in mind it's quartz.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

SORRY if my whole accuracy thing is OT. Here is a really good deal though, for anyone who wants the Stop2Go... maybe snag it for as low as $99 -- I thought I got a deal on Amazon for $213 on crazy day- it's back up to $450 now. IDK why the ebayer is pricing it down that much-- even the buy it now is a good deal.

Mondaine Men&apos;s Quartz EVO Black Leather Band Watch 12 Hour Dial A512 30358 16SB | eBay


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> And?
> 
> Not everyone is looking for an automatic or mechanical.


Sure, but the automatic/ mechanical command a premium over Quartz, your price would have been fantastic for non Quartz, imho.

Me!


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> SORRY if my whole accuracy thing is OT. Here is a really good deal though, for anyone who wants the Stop2Go... maybe snag it for as low as $99 -- I thought I got a deal on Amazon for $213 on crazy day- it's back up to $450 now. IDK why the ebayer is pricing it down that much-- even the buy it now is a good deal.
> 
> Mondaine Men&apos;s Quartz EVO Black Leather Band Watch 12 Hour Dial A512 30358 16SB | eBay


Looks filthy/beat up for "new without tags".


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> And?
> 
> Not everyone is looking for an automatic or mechanical.


Price is not really a bargain for a quartz chrono. Many are out there under $200


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

If YOU think you have a problem-- here is my summary of Amazon day-- various sites exclusive of the referral rebates.
Eterna 18k Heritage Centenaire-- $1999 
Eterna Tangora $319
Eterna Soleure Moonphase $799
Eterna Kontiki Chrono PVD $719
Bremont Solo CR $2250
Mondaine Automatic Big Date $275
Mondaine Stop2Go $219
Casio slim solar $36
Emporio Armani (I know right) ARS3000 42mm swiss auto gray $197

This almost makes me want to document my collection-- but I might get upset about the totals. I need to have a sale! It's fun to buy the watches but I think I get sucked in on the pricing without discipline- thinking I can always sell them- but I never do.

Bell&Ross Vintage 126 18k
Rolex Sub/Green Anniversary
Rolex Explorer II
Omega Planet Ocean GMT
Eterna KonTiki Brown
Eterna KonTiki White/Blue on rubber
Eterna KonTiki 4 hand
Ancon Magnus
Hexa Diver
blah blah blah.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

patrolmi said:


> Hi Sean,
> Thank you very much for your insight on this. Now it makes me think a little harder about a few others I have received recently-- namely an Edox Geoscope that was 25sec slow. I was going to see how it went, and send it in for "repair" within the warranty- but now I sort of wish I just returned it for an exchange- I'm going to definitely be more careful in the future. The Ace Timer is a fun toy.
> 
> Of all of my hoard of watches I got over Amazon day-- the Eterna Tangaroa is the most accurate-- running 2-3sec off. I'm debating- I got a Bremont Solo CR that looks like it's 10sec plus off-- I am going to investigate this one further too. I believe it's suppose to be COSC. Overall I do not see any trend of paying more and getting better accuracy. In fact, maybe the opposite.


Definitely time watches before pulling off the plastic. Overall I've been lucky or else Swiss QC has been good, or both. Sorry to hear about the Edox Geoscope, it's an interesting watch, a niche watch, like the Eterna Pulsemeter.

It sounds to me like you've had a run of bad luck.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Orange Seiko SRP589k1 dive watch at a record low price $167.95









It might be out-of-spec because Amazon says it weighs weighs "269 pounds"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ki6h said:


> Orange Seiko SRP589k1 dive watch at a record low price $167.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heavy watch!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Heavy watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For easy deep diving. Just strap it on and sink |>


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Heavy watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's all that extra metal on the bezel.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Heavy watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the the post, just cancelled my gym membership and bought this instead.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi there! Has anybody seen a good deal on open-heart\skeleton watch? Anything Swiss or Seiko. Something not more than 350-400$? I've spotted only an Accutron Kirkwood.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, after quite some bad news here about the delivered Eterna's, here is some good news. I received my 4 hands from WoW and it seems to be working well and even has the correct manual.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

merl said:


> Well, after quite some bad news here about the delivered Eterna's, here is some good news. I received my 4 hands from WoW and it seems to be working well and even has the correct manual.


Congrats.
Plastic is still on mine. Still on the Orbita winder. I will turn off the winder today. If it is like most ETA movements I have had, it will run for about 20 hours and die.(normal for this pendulum winder. That is what I call it.)
Accuracy-4 sec slow since Wednesday 1pm eastern. I should note that only two "ETA" watches have ever been dead on accurate for me on this particular winder. Everything else tends to run slower on this winder than on the wrist or other winders.
My tissot luxury powermatic 80 was incredible. Never more than 2 sec fast in 24 hours. Did not matter if on the wrist or winder.
I had a sub homage with a sterile dial that I never finished. It ran 10sec fast total in 30 days. Really. I used to laugh every time I checked the time. It had a NOS 2879 low beat. Quickie regulation by the friend that cased it for me.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nello said:


> Congrats.
> Plastic is still on mine. Still on the Orbita winder. I will turn off the winder today. If it is like most ETA movements I have had, it will run for about 20 hours and die.(normal for this pendulum winder. That is what I call it.)
> Accuracy-4 sec slow since Wednesday 1pm eastern. I should note that only two "ETA" watches have ever been dead on accurate for me on this particular winder. Everything else tends to run slower on this winder than on the wrist or other winders.
> My tissot luxury powermatic 80 was incredible. Never more than 2 sec fast in 24 hours. Did not matter if on the wrist or winder.
> I had a sub homage with a sterile dial that I never finished. It ran 10sec fast total in 30 days. Really. I used to laugh every time I checked the time. It had a NOS 2879 low beat. Quickie regulation by the friend that cased it for me.


A properly adjusted winder should do nothing more than keep the state of wind relatively constant. Put another way it should increase the power reserve at the same average rate as the watch unwinds, this is so that it doesn't unnecessarily overwind the movement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got the new Tissot and sent the Amazon Warehouse one back. I love the industrial look, and Tissot put the cutouts in exactly the right places. You can even see the main spring expand, which sort of functions as a power reserve indicator. When it was completely unwound, the cutouts were mostly black. As I wound the watch, the spring moved into the windows until they became solid silver.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Got the new Tissot and sent the Amazon Warehouse one back. I love the industrial look, and Tissot put the cutouts in exactly the right places. You can even see the main spring expand, which sort of functions as a power reserve indicator. When it was completely unwound, the cutouts were mostly black. As I wound the watch, the spring moved into the windows until they became solid silver.
> 
> View attachment 8752802


very nice watch, can you do photo from oposite side


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks fantastic! How much were these selling for? I didn't see these show up in this thread before so must have missed them. Were they available when the blue Kontiki Date were on sale?



merl said:


> Well, after quite some bad news here about the delivered Eterna's, here is some good news. I received my 4 hands from WoW and it seems to be working well and even has the correct manual.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

patrolmi said:


> What does everyone think is a reasonable accuracy for a new mechanical watch-- like the entry level Swiss we see a lot on here. I've purchase a few of the Eterna's and they have been mostly within 10 seconds or so--- recently I got a Soleure and it's slow 30 seconds at the moment- out of the box. Would this be a red flag or would it be likely to speed up over the short term?
> 
> I know there is some rule for a chronometer too -- so if I buy an officially certified chronometer, it's supposed to be within 8 seconds? The most accurate watch I got recently was an Alpina. It runs within 0-1 seconds off -- according to my toy the Ace timer.


Definitely a red flag to me. My KonTiki originally ran two seconds fast, then went down to losing a second a day (currently, it loses two seconds daily). Those Sellita movements tend to be pretty accurate and well-regulated out of the box; the KonTiki's performance is similar to my Christopher Ward Malvern (which also has a Sellita).

You may either take it back or send it to a watchmaker to be serviced.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

jeacock said:


> Stop it you guys. Such enablers.


Let me help out with some more enabling:


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

I received my Prime Day Hamilton Pan-Europ yesterday. It's running about +12s after the first day so I'm hoping it settles down a bit. I also ordered a mesh bracelet for it from WatchGecko thanks to this thread.


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Got the new Tissot and sent the Amazon Warehouse one back. I love the industrial look, and Tissot put the cutouts in exactly the right places. You can even see the main spring expand, which sort of functions as a power reserve indicator. When it was completely unwound, the cutouts were mostly black. As I wound the watch, the spring moved into the windows until they became solid silver.
> 
> View attachment 8752802


Agreed, most watches like this are cheesy and not classy. This one looks really well made.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Got the new Tissot and sent the Amazon Warehouse one back. I love the industrial look, and Tissot put the cutouts in exactly the right places. You can even see the main spring expand, which sort of functions as a power reserve indicator. When it was completely unwound, the cutouts were mostly black. As I wound the watch, the spring moved into the windows until they became solid silver.
> 
> View attachment 8752802


Model number? Definitely getting this!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

the5rivers said:


> Model number? Definitely getting this!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's this model. Watch for Amazon to list the Warehouse one again. It looked absolutely brand new, but they put a new one on sale even cheaper. It still had the tags and plastic on it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZMW6KG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

colgex said:


> Agreed, most watches like this are cheesy and not classy. This one looks really well made.


Tissot knew they had a winner with this model. A lot of Tissot dealers have big posters of it hanging up in the store. Tissot has other similar models, but none look nearly as good as this one.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> Let me help out with some more enabling:
> View attachment 8752850
> 
> View attachment 8752866
> ...


While you deserve a 'A' for creativity, that's too beautiful a watch with too many subtle nuances to it, for black and white photography to do it justice!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Massdrop has the Seiko Neo Field SRP Automatic as low as $144.99 with 6 commitments. Other colors available, some for additional money (w/bracelet). US shipping is $6.75.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Let me help out with some more enabling:
> View attachment 8752850
> 
> View attachment 8752866
> ...


Aaaand now I hate you.

Seriously, I do.

Alright, maybe not. But it's painful to see these pictures and be reminded every time that I missed the sale.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuserman (Oct 23, 2015)

I love this CUCOL Wooden Watche For Men. Looks really nice. currently sells for around $20


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The new style four hands is still available from Joma. $650 on bracelet and $595 on rubber/leather strap. There are usually some $20 coupons floating around.

It was mentioned the 42mm would be too big for some but the new style visually looks quite a bit smaller on the wrist than the older styles. Mine gains about +7 spd so that's good. I am happy with anything under +10 spd for an ETA/Sellita.

Just a few pictures I just took of mine (7.5" wrist) on a black Hirsch.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of watches has the Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial SS for $369.99

Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The blue Kontiki Date is available again from The Watchery but not a great deal at $899. Not seeing it yet on WoW. But they keep changing prices all the time so keep an eye on it if you really want one. Befrugal can take it down another 8% and PROMOTW20 an extra $20. Even at around $800, still an awesome watch if you really want to have it.

Eterna 1220-41-83-0268 Watches,Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Robangel said:


> While you deserve a 'A' for creativity, that's too beautiful a watch with too many subtle nuances to it, for black and white photography to do it justice!


The black-and-white wasn't so much for the KonTiki as for the Bahamian Tamarind wood sculpture on which it is sitting. We just bought it last week while on our cruise. Even got to watch the guy sculpt it for us before he handed it over.

The sculpture is as beautiful as the KonTiki. In fact, for me, the black-and-white makes both beauties stand out. Even before you get to the details, you can appreciate the craftsmanship and design for both.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Hi there! Has anybody seen a good deal on open-heart\skeleton watch? Anything Swiss or Seiko. Something not more than 350-400$? I've spotted only an Accutron Kirkwood.


Not Swiss or Seiko, but Orient has some nice ones. Long Island Watch has this one for sale $195. Orient Golden Eye Open Heart Automatic Watch with Sapphire Crystal #CDB05001W
For some reason, couldn't attach picture, so I gave you an address.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Let me help out with some more enabling:
> View attachment 8752850
> 
> View attachment 8752866
> ...


Not a deal posting. With that out of the way...

Seeing all these photos over the last few days of this KonTiki has rekindled my desire, strike that, _*obsession *_to acquire this particular combination. Since January I have been trying to forget this watch, quit looking for it and purposely ignored the occasional post...but it just doesn't happen. I thought with the recent purchase of the Citizen NB0040-58A on Amazon "Prime Day", I would finally put it to rest but, NO...not gonna happen.

Just to add to the torture, can other owners share with me what the recent sale prices have been that included the bracelet (going back to end of last year) so I have a base line? Also, I would welcome any PM's if you see one for sale.

It appears that picking up a new one may be a challenge. I checked the Eterna site and was surprised to see it wasn't listed. Does that mean it has been discontinued?

On a related topic, the Citizen NB0040-58A I ordered on Amazon "Prime Day" is "Out for Delivery". The irony is, I had sort of rationalized with myself that if I could find a good deal on either the Citizen or this KonTiki, I would have satisfied the desire for a nice sporty dress watch with blue hands. The reality is, even as I am waiting for USPS, my thoughts are on the KonTiki. To add to the irony, believe it may have been comments in the Tuesday post that has prompted the KonTiki owners to start the parade of all the "eye candy". Me thinks, I should have just purchased the Citizen and never posted...


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

On that Massdrop for those big SRP field watches, one of the pictures shows as a green dial in the photos, but when you go to select them they have 2 black, 1 blue, and a grey. Is the green photo just a trick of the light or did they mislabel the green label "anthracite"?


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Massdrop has the Seiko Neo Field SRP Automatic as low as $144.99 with 6 commitments. Other colors available, some for additional money (w/bracelet). US shipping is $6.75. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh man. I really like this. I told myself I wouldn't buy anything (watches or other) after going a little crazy over the past month.

Can anyone here tell me if this is a *great* deal, or merely a good one? 
Is $10 extra for the bracelet worth it? I imagine the leather band is nothing special and I'd want to upgrade (or go NATO anyway), so I'd really be paying the $10 for the gray face/red-tipped seconds hand...
Other thoughts??

Someone, quickly talk me out of this!!


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> On that Massdrop for those big SRP field watches, one of the pictures shows as a green dial in the photos, but when you go to select them they have 2 black, 1 blue, and a grey. Is the green photo just a trick of the light or did they mislabel the green label "anthracite"?


was wondering the same thing and some googling leads me to believe that it is in fact "anthracite"-colored:









EDIT: evidently each of the 4 models is slightly different. Brushed bezel on the blue and gray, Polished on the leather version, PVD on the black w/ bracelet. This thread has some good info:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-watch-srp711-2337530.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

****·old

/ˈkəkəld,-ōld/

noun
archaic

noun: *******; plural noun: cuckolds

1. the husband of an adulteress, often regarded as an object of derision.

verb

verb: *******; 3rd person present: cuckolds; past tense: cuckolded; past participle: cuckolded; gerund or present participle: **********

1. (of a man) make (another man) a ******* by having a sexual relationship with his wife.



iuserman said:


> I love this CUCOL Wooden Watche For Men. Looks really nice. currently sells for around $20
> 
> View attachment 8753714


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Not a deal posting. With that out of the way...
> 
> Seeing all these photos over the last few days of this KonTiki has rekindled my desire, strike that, _*obsession *_to acquire this particular combination. Since January I have been trying to forget this watch, quit looking for it and purposely ignored the occasional post...but it just doesn't happen. I thought with the recent purchase of the Citizen NB0040-58A on Amazon "Prime Day", I would finally put it to rest but, NO...not gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Few weeks back the blue on bracelet was $499 - $25 coupon. I know feeling of these things growing on you. During the frenzy several months ago I had never heard of Eterna and didn't really see what the excitement was about. Over time I read more and saw more pictures. Jumped on the last deal and it was a tense several days after my order before I finally received a shipping confirmation, lol. Here's mine just to add a little fuel


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Ohhhh man. I really like this. I told myself I wouldn't buy anything (watches or other) after going a little crazy over the past month.
> 
> Can anyone here tell me if this is a *great* deal, or merely a good one?
> Is $10 extra for the bracelet worth it? I imagine the leather band is nothing special and I'd want to upgrade (or go NATO anyway), so I'd really be paying the $10 for the gray face/red-tipped seconds hand...
> ...


Skywatches has the same set(the 709 looks more clearly silver on it, as well, even anthracite seems like bad description, it's silver not gray) for ~180-200, so yeah, good prices.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Few weeks back the blue on bracelet was $499 - $25 coupon. I know feeling of these things growing on you. During the frenzy several months ago I had never heard of Eterna and didn't really see what the excitement was about. Over time I read more and saw more pictures. Jumped on the last deal and it was a tense several days after my order before I finally received a shipping confirmation, lol. Here's mine just to add a little fuel


Based on all of the photos in this thread, I'd say the blue dial on bracelet is the one to have. If they go on sale again, it will be hard to resist.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Price is not really a bargain for a quartz chrono. Many are out there under $200


This is still a steal for a KonTiki chrono. Please show me one for $200!

Not every deal is about getting an auto, especially chronographs. You're getting the same look without the expensive service.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> This is still a steal for a KonTiki chrono. Please show me one for $200!
> 
> Not every deal is about getting an auto, especially chronographs. You're getting the same look without the expensive service.


Agreed. Occasionally a mechanical chrono will pique my interest, but, aside from bragging rights, quartz chrono is fine by me. More accurate, reliable and less maintenance.

Actually, I go hot and cold over chronos. When I first started collecting, I really liked the "look" and bought several (all quartz) but came to the conclusion that the execution was generally lacking and the actual need (LOL, "need" is an oxymoron on a watch forum) for a chrono is rather limited, at least for me. And, if that function is really important, then I'm thinking that a dedicated stop watch is the only option due to the superior ergonomics and usability.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Not a new deal, but I posted a review of the straps I picked up during the July 4th sale at Clockwork Synergy:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/clockwork-synergy-%7C-providing-quality-watch-straps-2455609-14.html#post31460098

Perhaps it can provide guidance for you on their future sales.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation has Vulcain Crickets starting at $1340 after promo code GEMNATION100. 7% cash back makes it $1246 net.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Chr. Ward is running a summer clearance. Mostly dress watches, a few interesting limited edition military watches and leather/croc straps. Most are XS or XL though and I think the XL will only be good for 8+" wrists. The pound is still low so you may be able to find some good deals.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview

C9 Jumping hour at 50% off for £443.33 before tax/shipping










C4 £237.50 before tax/shipping


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

How 'bout an automatic chronograph space watch oozing with authenticity for $1,399?
Coupon code '50OFF1000'
Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 638.10.11 L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









The three-hand model is $655 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'
Fortis Official Cosmonauts Automatic Men's Watch 647.10.11 L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop









Both prices are the best I can find anywhere. Not sure if the three-hand has been in space, but the chrono has probably been in space more than the Omega Speedmaster Professional. Nearly continuously since 1994, and hovering above our heads right now on the International Space Station.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I gather those military pieces are all quartz? It's unfortunate that no information at all is given. Still hating the new CW website!



nordwulf said:


> Chr. Ward is running a summer clearance. Mostly dress watches, a few interesting limited edition military watches and leather/croc straps. Most are XS or XL though and I think the XL will only be good for 8+" wrists. The pound is still low so you may be able to find some good deals.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> I gather those military pieces are all quartz? It's unfortunate that no information at all is given. Still hating the new CW website!


Yes, 42mm quartz.

This one says automatic and is the older style C60. Not bad for £291.67

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/military-watches/c60-queeens-ghurkas


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Probably already posted but Macy's is having a Black Friday sale (code "BFJULY") for extra 15-20% off. They have the strap version of the Bulova moonwatch for $440 before discount. Coupon brings it down to $375 plus tax and free shipping.

If you have a Macy's near you, you can also open a Macy's account for an additional 20% (shows up on first statement applied to this charge) dropping it to a little over $300 shipped with tax.

I already got mine today. 

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Gemnation has a Vulcain event going on. Some great deals to be had.

Needless to say, I am a big fan.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Gemnation has a Vulcain event going on. Some great deals to be had.
> 
> Needless to say, I am a big fan.
> 
> ...


Beautiful timepiece. Is that Air Force One?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

tsteph12 said:


> Beautiful timepiece. Is that Air Force One?


Thanks. That's actually the Secretary of State's plane. I've been waiting for him to show up and fly out of here for about ten hours now. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

nice omega at good price Omega Seamaster Automatic Mens Watch 212.30.41.20.03.001


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks. That's actually the Secretary of State's plane. I've been waiting for him to show up and fly out of here for about ten hours now.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Been there, done that. CSA, SECDEF, Commandant. Never on time. Protocol blows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Been there, done that. CSA, SECDEF, Commandant. Never on time. Protocol blows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## cloggedb (Jun 18, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Yes, 42mm quartz.
> 
> This one says automatic and is the older style C60. Not bad for £291.67
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/military-watches/c60-queeens-ghurkas


Placed an order for this. Came to 375$ CAD which seemed like a very good deal considering where our dollar is at right now.

Just noticed after posting.. 300m/2000ft?????


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Another Eterna four hands purchase from Joma issue.. an office colleague liked the look of the watch so much that he took advantage of the deal as well. His was just now received, and the wrong manual was included, missing Joma tag/strap on clasp, and no authenticity card. 

Makes you wonder what in the world is going on and Joma with these watches?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Jomashop is having a sale on Frederique Constant. This one is almost impossible to find and at $449, it beats the price I bought mine for by $70. Great budget dress watch though you might want to upgrade the strap.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> Jomashop is having a sale on Frederique Constant. This one is almost impossible to find and at $449, it beats the price I bought mine for by $70. Great budget dress watch though you might want to upgrade the strap.
> 
> View attachment 8756098


It's a good sign to see Jomashop coming up with a lot of the best deals again. For a while there, they were routinely getting beaten by Watchery/WoW. Nice -- for us -- to see them trying to do something about it lately.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Having received my Mido Multifort Titanium 3-hander yesterday, it's reinforced how much of a steal it was.

Solid titanium case and bracelet with a hard rubber bezel, screw down crown, 100m WR, Elabore grade ETA 2836-2, and the best AR coating I've ever seen bar none. And from a brand that rates above Hamilton / Tissot and just below Longines in the Swatch pecking order, $425 shipped is pretty darned good.

And they're still available for that from CWS. Get one, you won't be disappointed.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...304405200-men-s-watch-automatic-movement.html


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Probably already posted but Macy's is having a Black Friday sale (code "BFJULY") for extra 15-20% off. They have the strap version of the Bulova moonwatch for $440 before discount. Coupon brings it down to $375 plus tax and free shipping.
> 
> If you have a Macy's near you, you can also open a Macy's account for an additional 20% (shows up on first statement applied to this charge) dropping it to a little over $300 shipped with tax.
> 
> ...


Ordered on 7/13 after prime day. No shipping info yet but my hangers shipped lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> Another Eterna four hands purchase from Joma issue.. an office colleague liked the look of the watch so much that he took advantage of the deal as well. His was just now received, and the wrong manual was included, missing Joma tag/strap on clasp, and no authenticity card.
> 
> Makes you wonder what in the world is going on and Joma with these watches?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, none of that sounds like an issue. I've only had the Joma tamper tag on more expensive purchases. Warranty card is sometimes there, sometimes not, but is useless anyway without AD stamp. I've had wrong manuals included even when buying from AD.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

taike said:


> Honestly, none of that sounds like an issue. I've only had the Joma tamper tag on more expensive purchases. Warranty card is sometimes there, sometimes not, but is useless anyway without AD stamp. I've had wrong manuals included even when buying from AD.


I agree with this.
However, seems like a lot of failures across many models. Mechanical failures that is.
Reminds me of Revue Thommen a few years ago.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

taike said:


> Honestly, none of that sounds like an issue. I've only had the Joma tamper tag on more expensive purchases. Warranty card is sometimes there, sometimes not, but is useless anyway without AD stamp. I've had wrong manuals included even when buying from AD.


No, I agree. His "situation" isn't as much of an issue, if any at all when compared to mine. With mine the box was trash, all of the above, and I couldn't manually wind the watch. I know others have said these could be difficult to wind compared to other watches, but after owning close to 100 watches over the years, many different variations and movements, this was much more than "difficult" or "tight" winding.

Also, my colleague is new to the watch hobby (addiction), mostly my fault. So I had to explain that it does happen from time to time.

About the Joma tag; when I called Joma the lady on other line told me the watch should have that tag in place, since it was over $500. Mine didn't, which wasn't much of a bother, but it was not easy to convince her that mine did not have the tag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

SBDC031

Found a seller from Japan (with no reviews as of yet) who has the Sumo SBDC031 listed for $410 with free shipping and no tax. Camelx3 shows lowest price on this at $386 from February of this year. If you apply for the Amazon.com Rewards VISA card you can knock another $70 off the sales price via instant gift card for a low of $340. I don't think I've seen it that low BNIB before. I know at Discover you can get another 5% cashback buying at Amazon right now and their may be other opportunities to bring it down below the $340 even.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B015ZBZ5HQ/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> And?
> Not everyone is looking for an automatic or mechanical.


We're all looking for bargains though.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> Another Eterna four hands purchase from Joma issue.. an office colleague liked the look of the watch so much that he took advantage of the deal as well. His was just now received, and the wrong manual was included, missing Joma tag/strap on clasp, and no authenticity card.
> Makes you wonder what in the world is going on and Joma with these watches?!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just checked my box and it did come with the correct manual. It was tagged as well.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is the cheapest I've seen the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for about 3-4 months now. On Amazon with a free 2-year warranty through them. $935 with free shipping on the bracelet!

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL550...TF8&qid=1468622326&sr=8-1&keywords=alpina+gmt


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Having received my Mido Multifort Titanium 3-hander yesterday, it's reinforced how much of a steal it was.
> 
> Solid titanium case and bracelet with a hard rubber bezel, screw down crown, 100m WR, Elabore grade ETA 2836-2, and the best AR coating I've ever seen bar none. And from a brand that rates above Hamilton / Tissot and just below Longines in the Swatch pecking order, $425 shipped is pretty darned good.
> 
> ...


Is it 40mm or 42mm? At 40mm I want it...at 42mm it's a pass for me.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Rivarama said:


> Is it 40mm or 42mm? At 40mm I want it...at 42mm it's a pass for me.


42mm - but because it's only 11.25mm thick and weighs a paltry 112g including bracelet, it only looks 42mm, it doesn't feel it. You literally forget it's on your wrist until you look at it.

Here's Mido's page for it : M018.430.44.052.80 | Mido


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Having received my Mido Multifort Titanium 3-hander yesterday, it's reinforced how much of a steal it was.
> 
> Solid titanium case and bracelet with a hard rubber bezel, screw down crown, 100m WR, Elabore grade ETA 2836-2, and the best AR coating I've ever seen bar none. And from a brand that rates above Hamilton / Tissot and just below Longines in the Swatch pecking order, $425 shipped is pretty darned good.
> 
> ...


That's a really nice pick-up. Congrats. I am itching to pick one up even after the Prime Day deals...How did you come to find out that it has an Elabore ETA 2836-2? I did an online search as well as took a look at the product page link but didn't find anything. Thank you.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Having received my Mido Multifort Titanium 3-hander yesterday, it's reinforced how much of a steal it was.
> 
> Solid titanium case and bracelet with a hard rubber bezel, screw down crown, 100m WR, Elabore grade ETA 2836-2, and the best AR coating I've ever seen bar none. And from a brand that rates above Hamilton / Tissot and just below Longines in the Swatch pecking order, $425 shipped is pretty darned good.
> 
> ...


Looks great! How adjustable is the bracelet? Always freaks me out seeing those style bracelets with the traditional divers extensions.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> Another Eterna four hands purchase from Joma issue.. an office colleague liked the look of the watch so much that he took advantage of the deal as well. His was just now received, and the wrong manual was included, missing Joma tag/strap on clasp, and no authenticity card.
> 
> Makes you wonder what in the world is going on and Joma with these watches?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's really strange. Almost 4 similar incidents this month. And these are only of the ones we know of. God knows how many customers received the wrong booklet.
Usually I'd think Joma got a bad batch with wrong booklets, but wouldn't they start checking their stock when there's a recurrence?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> How did you come to find out that it has an Elabore ETA 2836-2?


Mido only use Elabore or Chronometer grade ETA movements for their watches, and mine is Elabore (Novodiac balance spring, minor decoration (blued screws etc), plus if it was Chronometer they would have called it that).

Probably worth mentioning that the only functional difference between Standard and Elabore is better regulation (less variance and in 3 directions instead of 2), and some increased decoration. You've got to get Top or Chronometer movements to get physical differences in construction.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Not deal related but I felt I had to share with you guys in case you haven't heard. 

All hell broke loose over at Turkey, apparently there is a military coup with gun fights in the streets, explosions in the parliament and airport, the works.

Very sad indeed.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Looks great! How adjustable is the bracelet? Always freaks me out seeing those style bracelets with the traditional divers extensions.


Comes with 4 removable full sized links and 2 half sized links. Fits my 6.75" wrist comfortably but with some movement, with a full size and both half size links removed. I think you'd struggle to make much more than 8" but you'd also get down to 6" easy.


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Chr. Ward is running a summer clearance. Mostly dress watches, a few interesting limited edition military watches and leather/croc straps. Most are XS or XL though and I think the XL will only be good for 8+" wrists. The pound is still low so you may be able to find some good deals.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview
> 
> ....


Thanks! Found something cheap; it'll be the first time ordering from them! I knew I shouldn't have logged on.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Upscale Time has a white Porsche Design Flat Six automatic for $560 - Porsche Design Flat Six w/Date Automatic Men's Watch 6351.42.44.1256


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Honestly, none of that sounds like an issue. I've only had the Joma tamper tag on more expensive purchases. Warranty card is sometimes there, sometimes not, but is useless anyway without AD stamp. I've had wrong manuals included even when buying from AD.


Part of the decision of purchasing a watch is knowing that it will hold value over time, and having the original box/manual/tags/card is a BIG deal when you decide to part with the watch later in the future.

Remember that some of these customers spent days [maybe months] studying and reading about the watch before committing to the purchase, only to receive it "_of less value_" upon arrival.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> 42mm - but because it's only 11.25mm thick and weighs a paltry 112g including bracelet, it only looks 42mm, it doesn't feel it. You literally forget it's on your wrist until you look at it.
> 
> Here's Mido's page for it : M018.430.44.052.80 | Mido


The certified watch store link says it's 40mm :-/


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evine Special

$99 dollars for the Grand Diver in 47mm 3 colors available.. next 45 min only

http://www.evine.com/Product/634-925?track=-10102&ciid=11281


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> The certified watch store link says it's 40mm :-/


Yep, but I never rely on reseller websites for dimensions. AD websites or the manufacturer only.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> WatchStation.com has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 (red and green bezel) on sale for $499.


Thanks to OfficerCamp for this deal. 
My SEAWOLF 53 came in today and it's a beauty. Definitely will quench my Black Bay lust for now.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> How 'bout an automatic chronograph space watch oozing with authenticity for $1,399?
> Coupon code '50OFF1000'
> Fortis Cosmonauts Chronograph Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Men's Watch 638.10.11 L01 - Fortis - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> ...


I'm surprised, but delighted, that Jomashop has the new Fortis models - I thought those would be under the thumb of Watchbuys, which is now the sole AD for Fortis in North America.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

From China with a Japanese Heart... very beautiful Chrono.. bargain for $67

Casio 42mm Edifice Quartz Chronograph Multi Function Strap Watch


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> I'm surprised, but delighted, that Jomashop has the new Fortis models - I thought those would be under the thumb of Watchbuys, which is now the sole AD for Fortis in North America.


In all likely hood Joma has all of this Fortis stock flowing in from dealers who lost
their AD status when WatchBuys took over North American distribution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

*TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*

A couple of months ago I went to TJMAXX to see if they had this watch. They did and just like everyone was saying it was $199. For some reason I left without buying it. Well fast forward to today. I decided that if they still had the watch I would buy it. They did and it was on sale for $149!

Might be worth the trip to see if it's on sale at all the stores.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Filson has a lot of their watches produced by Shinola for 50% off right now. If you sign up for Filson's email list you get an additional 10% your first order. I'm pretty anti-Shinola but this PVD GMT for $359 is tempting. Love the looks of it. 









Or this one for $337.45










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Few weeks back the blue on bracelet was $499 - $25 coupon. I know feeling of these things growing on you. During the frenzy several months ago I had never heard of Eterna and didn't really see what the excitement was about. Over time I read more and saw more pictures. Jumped on the last deal and it was a tense several days after my order before I finally received a shipping confirmation, lol. Here's mine just to add a little fuel
> View attachment 8754178


I'm afraid if a KonTiki with white dial and blue accents came up for $499 again, I might bump off a few Circle K's to have at it.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Filson has a lot of their watches produced by Shinola for 50% off right now. If you sign up for Filson's email list you get an additional 10% your first order. I'm pretty anti-Shinola but this PVD GMT for $359 is tempting. Love the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these also guaranteed for life?

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

P415B said:


> Thanks to OfficerCamp for this deal.
> My SEAWOLF 53 came in today and it's a beauty. Definitely will quench my Black Bay lust for now.


Got the same one, need to take some pics...

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It's this model. Watch for Amazon to list the Warehouse one again. It looked absolutely brand new, but they put a new one on sale even cheaper. It still had the tags and plastic on it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OZMW6KG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


What's the price to look for on this?
Joma shop has it for $1150.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Does any one know if the Ch. Ward AME-ARMY-C60-28-ENG
C60 28 Engineers - Army watch is automatic or quartz? Size? Absolutely zero information on their horrendous site! Google wasn't any help either. Thanks!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

P415B said:


> Thanks to OfficerCamp for this deal.
> My SEAWOLF 53 came in today and it's a beauty. Definitely will quench my Black Bay lust for now.


Wow ! That looks a lot better than a Black Bay. Absolutely stunning ! 
Sapphire bezel ? Gorgeous ! Big congrats !


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Recoil Rob said:


> What's the price to look for on this?
> Joma shop has it for $1150.


It was just under $800 on Prime Day for the new one. The Warehouse one was about $850 with a coupon. $1150 seems to be the current price a lot of places.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been after the Emporio Armani automatic w/ the STP1-11 decorated movement for close to $200 and found the grey face on brown strap selling for $279 currently at the Watch Station. Coupon code ICECREAM takes 20% off bringing total to around $224. I used coupon cabin as a cashback site that has the 20% coupon AND gives 7.5% back, so net is around $206 after cashback for a very nice automatic watch with a very good eta 2824 clone movmement.

PM if you want specific instructions on Coupon Cabin cashback site and if you'd like me to give you referral code.

EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3000 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

also there is another Armani ARS3020 on sale for $299 w/ olive dial and light gold case.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Multiple Braun watches on Amazon on sale, the stand out for me







269$ lowest I have seen this
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005QI65Y..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=HZWE0AQQTKGV6KV40GE1


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Went back to the Pawn Shop and bought the Tissot


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

$429 http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...YS&green=D2354036-DF89-56A6-0CA8-178531FE5B11

http://www.worldofwatches.com/images/H/ETERNA-1220-41-83-0268.jpg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> $429 http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...YS&green=D2354036-DF89-56A6-0CA8-178531FE5B11
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/images/H/ETERNA-1220-41-83-0268.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Wow, and it's out of stock already. Was trying to buy one just to secure one for someone here cause figured someone would want it. Sorry. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. I thought I was finally a winner. LOL Perfect timing and all! But OOS. Oh, well. i can use the money else. LOL


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wow. I thought I was finally a winner. LOL Perfect timing and all! But OOS. Oh, well. i can use the money else. LOL


I'm gonna keep checking in case they pop back up. They were OOS a few weeks ago when they were $499, so they either found more or some came back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Watch Station has the Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $279. There's an additional coupon code, ICECREAM which takes 20% off with free shipping. Total should be around $224! You can bring the total down further with cashback site (PM for details). 
This is a beautiful automatic watch w/ Sapphire crystal, grey sunburst dial and brown leather with STP1-11 decorated automatic movement ( Fossil's answer to the ETA 2824).

http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/shop/brands/emporio_armani_swiss_made/shop_emporio_armani_swiss_made/view_all_watches/swiss_made-ars3000p.html?departmentCategoryId=&N=0&pn=c&rec=20&imagePath=ARS3000


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

And ofcourse i just missed the Kontiki too...


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> I've been after the Emporio Armani automatic w/ the STP1-11 decorated movement for close to $200 and found the grey face on brown strap selling for $279 currently at the Watch Station. Coupon code ICECREAM takes 20% off bringing total to around $224. I used coupon cabin as a cashback site that has the 20% coupon AND gives 7.5% back, so net is around $206 after cashback for a very nice automatic watch with a very good eta 2824 clone movmement.
> 
> PM if you want specific instructions on Coupon Cabin cashback site and if you'd like me to give you referral code.
> 
> ...


Great find. I just used the same code and dollar dig as cashback ($5 + 9.5%) to get the blue dialed one (gorgeous) for $255


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Watch Station has the Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $279. There's an additional coupon code, ICECREAM which takes 20% off with free shipping. Total should be around $224! You can bring the total down further with cashback site (PM for details).
> This is a beautiful automatic watch w/ Sapphire crystal, grey sunburst dial and brown leather with STP1-11 decorated automatic movement ( Fossil's answer to the ETA 2824).
> 
> http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/shop/brands/emporio_armani_swiss_made/shop_emporio_armani_swiss_made/view_all_watches/swiss_made-ars3000p.html?departmentCategoryId=&N=0&pn=c&rec=20&imagePath=ARS3000











Brown ALLIGATOR leather.

Me!


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been insanely busy at a new position and really haven't had much time to be here. I want to share this beauty though, it is my favorite from them thus far. It just really stands out, it really pops. The lume is amazing, its almost like a flashlight when it is really dark.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

P415B said:


> Thanks to OfficerCamp for this deal.
> My SEAWOLF 53 came in today and it's a beauty. Definitely will quench my Black Bay lust for now.


That's a great looking watch brother!! Are they still on sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

OfficerCamp said:


> That's a great looking watch brother!! Are they still on sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's still on sale but ot at that bargain price...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic chronograph, model 63C112, for $448.75. Valjoux 7750 movement. Another 3% off available through Be Frugal rebate.

Bulova AccuSwiss Gemini Leather Automatic Chronograph Mens Watch 63C112


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has the Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic chronograph, model 63C112, for $448.75. Valjoux 7750 movement. Another 3% off available through Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> Bulova AccuSwiss Gemini Leather Automatic Chronograph Mens Watch 63C112


Most likely an SW500 instead of a 7750. The Accutrons used 7750s. This one also has a solid case back where the Accutrons had a sapphire case back.

FYI, since Jacob Time is on Shop Runner, you can get 5% off if you order through the Shop Runner app through July 30.


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

I have been fortunate enough to take advantage of the great prices on watches at TJMaxx. Well...they have an website as well. Not all the brands (Seiko, Citizen et al.) are on there, but there are some from Nixon, Bulova, Zodiac, Skagen, Victorinox, Versace and others that I did not see in the store. An example: Bulova Sea King Chronograph for $169. Sells for over $200 on Amazon.

Watches - T.J.Maxx

I believe there is free shipping for items over $75 with code ship75 . Not sure if they ship internationally.

They also offer returns to your local store!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Filson has a lot of their watches produced by Shinola for 50% off right now. If you sign up for Filson's email list you get an additional 10% your first order. I'm pretty anti-Shinola but this PVD GMT for $359 is tempting. Love the looks of it.


That is a very good looking watch and very tempting for that price. The American Filson brand is nice (Seattle) and even the assembly in the USA (Detroit) adds some value (for some). Those Horween leather straps (Chicago) are supposed to be very nice as well. It is just that we have been spoiled with some excellent deals on Swiss automatic watches in the $400 - $600 range that it makes it difficult to get a quartz watch. But still, I am very tempted..










The brass PVD with the green dial is pretty cool as well.
http://www.filson.com/watches/the-journeyman-gmt-watch-4-s.html


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Watch Station has the Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $279. There's an additional coupon code, ICECREAM which takes 20% off with free shipping. Total should be around $224! You can bring the total down further with cashback site (PM for details).
> This is a beautiful automatic watch w/ Sapphire crystal, grey sunburst dial and brown leather with STP1-11 decorated automatic movement ( Fossil's answer to the ETA 2824).
> 
> http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/shop/brands/emporio_armani_swiss_made/shop_emporio_armani_swiss_made/view_all_watches/swiss_made-ars3000p.html?departmentCategoryId=&N=0&pn=c&rec=20&imagePath=ARS3000


Glad you found my post on slickdeals lol...and pasted it verbatum....


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I think this is a pretty cool watch for $34.99. It has a Sea-Gull 3600 hand wind movement.

















*Akribos XXIV Men's AK495OR Essential Mechanical Leather Strap Watch





*


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> That is a very good looking watch and very tempting for that price. The American Filson brand is nice (Seattle) and even the assembly in the USA (Detroit) adds some value (for some). Those Horween leather straps (Chicago) are supposed to be very nice as well. It is just that we have been spoiled with some excellent deals on Swiss automatic watches in the $400 - $600 range that it makes it difficult to get a quartz watch. But still, I am very tempted..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro if you are digging the watch, forget all the automatic vs quartz none sense that people argue over and get it! None of us WIS will be living with you to give you sh*t over it being quartz. They are nice looking pieces and I'm sure you'll get people commenting on them. Go with what your heart wants not with what the people tell you what you should want on here =)


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> I think this is a pretty cool watch for $34.99. It has a Sea-Gull 3600 hand wind movement.
> 
> View attachment 8763554
> 
> ...


Very nice find, ended up buying one...Akribos maybe a low end chinese fashion brand but this watch with that nice mechanical movement for $35 is a steal!!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Love mine, too...been getting lots of wrist time! You're right about the lume, too. And now I see Ashford has the blue Terrascope GMT on bracelet for only $799 (before 4% cash back) with code AFFTERRAS799. WHY are they doing this to me??????!!!!! JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-401-11A Men's Watch , watches















colgex said:


> I've been insanely busy at a new position and really haven't had much time to be here. I want to share this beauty though, it is my favorite from them thus far. It just really stands out, it really pops. The lume is amazing, its almost like a flashlight when it is really dark.
> 
> View attachment 8762514


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Most likely an SW500 instead of a 7750. The Accutrons used 7750s. This one also has a solid case back where the Accutrons had a sapphire case back.
> 
> FYI, since Jacob Time is on Shop Runner, you can get 5% off if you order through the Shop Runner app through July 30.


If it's not a 7750 there's a whole lot of sellers out there who've got it wrong. Which is possible.

A Sellita movement would probably be preferable and an even better deal at under $450.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If it's not a 7750 there's a whole lot of sellers out there who've got it wrong. Which is possible.
> 
> A Sellita movement would probably be preferable and an even better deal at under $450.


Not 100% sure about the movement, but I have owned both the Accutron and AccuSwiss versions. The Accutron version was far better. Besides the lower quality materials on the AccuSwiss, the date change seemed flakey.

I know that the SW200 and and SW300 are at least as good as the ETA equivalents. Not so sure about the SW500. They have only been making it for a few years.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has the Bulova Accu-Swiss automatic chronograph, model 63C112, for $448.75. Valjoux 7750 movement. Another 3% off available through Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> Bulova AccuSwiss Gemini Leather Automatic Chronograph Mens Watch 63C112
> 
> View attachment 8762826


Amazon has a variety of these AccuSwiss on sale for similar prices. I picked up a World Timer yesterday, and the have some chronographs on bracelets for really low prices. Hard to beat.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Very nice find, ended up buying one...Akribos maybe a low end chinese fashion brand but this watch with that nice mechanical movement for $35 is a steal!!!


Thanks! They also have the same watch in Red($39.99) Green($49.99) and Blue($59.99). Don't know why they have different prices for the different colors?

It has the same movement as the Sea-Gull M222s which sells for $299.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Love mine, too...been getting lots of wrist time! You're right about the lume, too. And now I see Ashford has the blue Terrascope GMT on bracelet for only $799 (before 4% cash back) with code AFFTERRAS799. WHY are they doing this to me??????!!!!! JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-401-11A Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 8763682
> View attachment 8763690


Oh God make it stop


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Love mine, too...been getting lots of wrist time! You're right about the lume, too. And now I see Ashford has the blue Terrascope GMT on bracelet for only $799 (before 4% cash back) with code AFFTERRAS799. WHY are they doing this to me??????!!!!! JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-401-11A Men's Watch , watches


If you want a similar style for less money, you can get this for $190 at Touch of Modern. The silver version already sold out.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



bardkc said:


> A couple of months ago I went to TJMAXX to see if they had this watch. They did and just like everyone was saying it was $199. For some reason I left without buying it. Well fast forward to today. I decided that if they still had the watch I would buy it. They did and it was on sale for $149!
> 
> Might be worth the trip to see if it's on sale at all the stores.


Just paid my local TJ Maxx store and picked up the same watch for $149! I also wanted to buy it over a month ago but happy I didn't. They also had a bunch of other watches on clearance, like 2 Casio G-Shocks for $69 (a whitish one and a camo one), as well as two Victorinox quartz watches for $69 each (Victorinx #241593 and #241515)
Sorry I can't paste pictures but I'm in a hurry. Definitely some nice things there. I'll have to keep an eye out on other possible deals


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*

"Bulova authorized factory refurbished" Precisionist 96B131 for $119.99. Screw-down crown, 300m water resistance and a better sweeping second hand than your automatics. Beats other sellers by $110 -- but I guess it depends on what "factory refurbished" entails.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...kparms=5373:5000021449|5374:Missed+a+Deal ?+


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Disneydave said:


> I'm gonna keep checking in case they pop back up. They were OOS a few weeks ago when they were $499, so they either found more or some came back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I fear that most of the classic Kontikis popping up are the ones that were returned due to defects of some sort. I think at this point it's better to look on the used market for one of these. Of course I hope i'm wrong, but i've been following these watches for some 8 months now.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



WorthTheWrist said:


> "Bulova authorized factory refurbished" Precisionist 96B131 for $119.99. Screw-down crown, 300m water resistance and a better sweeping second hand than your automatics. Beats other sellers by $110 -- but I guess it depends on what "factory refurbished" entails.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...kparms=5373:5000021449|5374:Missed+a+Deal ?+


The seller's explanation:

"Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy."


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Uroboros said:


> I fear that at this most of the classic Kontikis popping up are the ones that were returned due to defects of some sort. I think at this point it's better to look on the used market for one of these. Of course I hope i'm wrong, but i've been following these watches for some 8 months now.


My Kontiki chrono arrived w/o caseback plastic, and I thought oh no, customer return. It keeps chronometer time and is perfect. People return watches mainly for aesthetic reasons, I'm guessing. It's all a crapshoot, whether new or returned. I've either been lucky or the gray market is not bad. My string of buying is done, though I follow this thread strangely enough. Bought 7+ watches over the past year, GMs like Ashford, WOW, Watchery, all were perfect. This was a new experience for me, buying interesting Swiss watches--they know what they're doing, dial design--at micro prices.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> My Kontiki chrono arrived w/o caseback plastic, and I thought oh no, customer return. It keeps chronometer time and is perfect. People return watches mainly for aesthetic reasons, I'm guessing. It's all a crapshoot, whether new or returned. I've either been lucky or the gray market is not bad. My string of buying is done, though I follow this thread strangely enough. Bought 7+ watches over the past year, GMs like Ashford, WOW, Watchery, all were perfect. This was a new experience for me, buying interesting Swiss watches--they know what they're doing, dial design--at micro prices.


Yeah I have the same concern (defect return) but hope (NOS or aesthetic return). I don't mind buying used (I want a white with blue triangles), but I don't want to pay $1,400 like you are these go for on eBay and such. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

That Precisionist is cool but it's a big boy. Good workout carrying that beast around. :-d


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



Barry S said:


> The seller's explanation:
> 
> "Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy."


I bought a Bulova Accutron II Precisionist Surveyor (blue) from that seller and it is indistinguishable from new. MSRP is $450 and they usually sell for $250 or so. Mine was $99. They shipped promptly and packaged the watch well. It is a delight to wear and being part Scots I do love a bargain!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



ki6h said:


> I bought a Bulova Accutron II Precisionist Surveyor (blue) from that seller and it is indistinguishable from new. MSRP is $450 and they usually sell for $250 or so. Mine was $99. They shipped promptly and packaged the watch well. It is a delight to wear and being part Scots I do love a bargain!


To provide the opposite perspective, I purchased the Surveyor for $104 from that seller and there were a number of hairlines on the side of the case. Definitely not new condition, but still in keeping with seller's description.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*

... received my Prime Day Special today (delay because of payment delay) ... as I was opening the box the watch was ticking... hmmm no plastic retainer... kept going .. no plastic cover on the dial either but looks good... But the leather band is what gave it totally away... this has been not only opened, but worn for a few days.

I was pretty upset... but after calming down and calling Amazon... someone probably in Thailand... she processed a replacement. $50 dollar Timex! Looks awesome! 
I'm planning to put a better leather band later on. This one is genuine leather but it does look cheap. Contrary to a review I saw here in WUS... the GMT functions very well and it is a snap to set. Indiglo looks sweet!

is there a way to correct the orientation of the pix once uploaded? Not sure why it changes the original orientation from vertical to landscape.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



ki6h said:


> I bought a Bulova Accutron II Precisionist Surveyor (blue) from that seller and it is indistinguishable from new. MSRP is $450 and they usually sell for $250 or so. Mine was $99. They shipped promptly and packaged the watch well. It is a delight to wear and being part Scots I do love a bargain!


They still have several Surveyors starting at $100 for a green one but, at $75, this has to be the biggest bargain:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...347672?hash=item43e62a6818:g:5wwAAOSwgyxWVSas










Also, with its ridiculous but fascinating six-hand, 1/1000 second chronograph movement, this Wilton is a true bargain at $156.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...958109?hash=item4650a8ea9d:g:4IAAAOSw5dNWlW0r










A large watch to be sure but very light. My rose gold/black version does not feel out of place on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*

JeanRichard lovers: Ashford has the blue Terrascope GMT for $799 with coupon code AFFTERRAS799


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Totoro66 said:


> Watch Station has the Emporio Armani ARS3000 for $279. There's an additional coupon code, ICECREAM which takes 20% off with free shipping. Total should be around $224!





Purple Hayz said:


> Great find. I just used the same code and dollar dig as cashback ($5 + 9.5%) to get the blue dialed one (gorgeous) for $255
> 
> View attachment 8762386


Anyone else having trouble with the Watch Station website? It doesn't matter which browser I use, it just craps out. I'm wondering if it's not intended to work properly outside the USA or something...

Edit: But it says Watch Station _International_... I have no idea, as usual. :-s

Edit 2: Despite being "International" there isn't a country selection for delivery.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

eljay said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Watch Station website? It doesn't matter which browser I use, it just craps out. I'm wondering if it's not intended to work properly outside the USA or something...
> 
> Edit: But it says Watch Station _International_... I have no idea, as usual. :-s


I was having issues with it earlier this evening but haven't checked in a few hours.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> Anyone else having trouble with the Watch Station website? It doesn't matter which browser I use, it just craps out. I'm wondering if it's not intended to work properly outside the USA or something...
> 
> Edit: But it says Watch Station _International_... I have no idea, as usual. :-s


Yup, clicked on Emporio Armani (WatchStation Official Site: Watches) and got following server error:

Error 500: com.ibm.commerce.catalog.facade.client.CatalogNavigationViewException: null: CWXFS2004E: Cannot process search request: Internal Server Error Internal Server Error request: http://solrlb.fossil.com:3737/solr/MC_10001_CatalogGroup_en_US/select


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> Yup, clicked on Emporio Armani (WatchStation Official Site: Watches) and got following server error:
> 
> Error 500: com.ibm.commerce.catalog.facade.client.CatalogNavigationViewException: null: CWXFS2004E: Cannot process search request: Internal Server Error Internal Server Error request: http://solrlb.fossil.com:3737/solr/MC_10001_CatalogGroup_en_US/select


Appears to be working now:
Emporio Armani Swiss Made:
WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



Barry S said:


> Also, with its ridiculous but fascinating six-hand, 1/1000 second chronograph movement, this Wilton is a true bargain at $156.
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B182 Precisionist Chronograph Stainless Steel Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


If anyone is considering the Wilton.. be aware that the chrono dial at 9 can differ within the same model #. Some of them have markers for every minute... while others have the markers every 2.5 minutes.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> Thanks! They also have the same watch in Red($39.99) Green($49.99) and Blue($59.99). Don't know why they have different prices for the different colors?
> 
> It has the same movement as the Sea-Gull M222s which sells for $299.


Technically this is true. But bear in mind Sea-Gull reserves their top binned movements for their own branded wares. The ones they sell off to the 3rd parties (Akribos, Parnis, fashion labels, etc.) are usually lower grade movements.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



Barry S said:


> They still have several Surveyors starting at $100 for a green one but, at $75, this has to be the biggest bargain:
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch | eBay


I've been eyeing this for the last couple of days. This is one of Bulova's few understated minimalist Precisionists watches (at least by Bulova's standards) and thus more desirable, IMO. IIRC, case is 41mm by 9mm thick so very wearable. For $75 delivered, this is excellent value.

I have the 98B156 "Champagne" dial version of this watch. I purchased it about a year ago out of curiousity over the Precisionist movement. It is actually quite a nice quartz watch, especially for what I paid (New $74). Looking through a jeweler's loupe, I was pleasantly surprised by the detailing/finish which are very good for this price point. Bracelet is definitely above average, very comfortable...solid ends, butterfly clasp complete with two half links (a must) to get good fit on this type of clasp. Hands and indices are lumed but subpar...will make it thru the night but very faint in the morning. And yes, it has the silky smooth sweeping second hand. Biggest negative is the case, only 30M WR.

Regarding the all important accuracy question, it is OK but underwhelming given the initial Bulova Precisionist hype, mine runs about +3-4 sec per month. I think this is about normal but have read that it may degrade to 6-7 spm as the crystal ages. Still, more than accurate enough to "set it and forget it" until you have to reset for daylight savings time twice a year.

My interest in this watch is to swap out the bracelet for a nice black or blue leather. I think it would make a nice sporty dress watch. And, I like blue dials! And yellow dials, and orange dials and ...


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



eljay said:


> JeanRichard lovers: Ashford has the blue Terrascope GMT for $799 with coupon code AFFTERRAS799
> 
> View attachment 8768098


That's a great model. I found a single high end watch store somewhat near me that carried Jeanrichard (it's a full last name, named after Daniel Jeanrichard, an early pioneer in Swiss watch making) hoping to see a blue Terrascope. I informed the employee that I wanted to check out the brand and the guy just happened to be wearing the exact model I came to see - I don't believe it was the GMT version - but it was quite stunning. Great blue dial, awesome bracelet, unique case shape and some added cache since the brand is related to Girard-Perregaux. At this price, there is not much that competes. I'd grab it myself, but I went with a blue dial/black bezel Oris Aquis Date which I also recommend but it does cost a little more.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

This today.









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*

Air Blue Bravo 150 $ at Massdrop.Sinn style dial, sapphire, nh35 movement.Chrono version is quartz.
Last 16 hours
picture upload sites


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Purple Hayz said:


> Technically this is true. But bear in mind Sea-Gull reserves their top binned movements for their own branded wares. The ones they sell off to the 3rd parties (Akribos, Parnis, fashion labels, etc.) are usually lower grade movements.


Maybe,but these look nice  especially for $35. You can see the movement better in the link below.

https://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_id=0&bo_products_variance_id=131050


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



MacInFL said:


> I've been eyeing this for the last couple of days. This is one of Bulova's few understated minimalist Precisionists watches (at least by Bulova's standards) and thus more desirable, IMO. IIRC, case is 41mm by 9mm thick so very wearable. For $75 delivered, this is excellent value.
> 
> I have the 98B156 "Champagne" dial version of this watch. I purchased it about a year ago out of curiousity over the Precisionist movement. It is actually quite a nice quartz watch, especially for what I paid (New $74). Looking through a jeweler's loupe, I was pleasantly surprised by the detailing/finish which are very good for this price point. Bracelet is definitely above average, very comfortable...solid ends, butterfly clasp complete with two half links (a must) to get good fit on this type of clasp. Hands and indices are lumed but subpar...will make it thru the night but very faint in the morning. And yes, it has the silky smooth sweeping second hand. Biggest negative is the case, only 30M WR.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mini review. It put me over the top. Seems like a great watch for the money.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzer...otional 2016-07-17&utm_term=Daily Promotional

*Panzera Aquamarine Watch $284.99 / $274.99*









*Specs*



Panzera
Movement: Miyota 820A 21-jewel automatic
Sapphire crystal with double anti-reflective coating
Day and date functions
Screw-down crown
Screw-down caseback
Luminous hands and hour markers
Case width: 45 mm
Case thickness: 13 mm
Lug width: 24 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 53 mm
Water resistance: 200 m

Not a bad looking watch for a Panerai styled watch.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*

Gemnation Deal of the Day - Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Mens Watch
Model AL-372N4FBS6 $399.99

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Al...il&utm_term=0_32e9dee1b7-7ef69406fd-355926733


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: TJMAXX had the Citizen BY0100-51H Chrono on sale today!*



Barry S said:


> Also, with its ridiculous but fascinating six-hand, 1/1000 second chronograph movement, this Wilton is a true bargain at $156.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...958109?hash=item4650a8ea9d:g:4IAAAOSw5dNWlW0r
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! I love mine and I got it for around 200 on amazon earlier this year.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just checking in with my amazon prime day deal...thanks guys for posting it! Now, I'm trying to not look in here for a while...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Just checking in with my amazon prime day deal...thanks guys for posting it! Now, I'm trying to not look in here for a while...


That's good looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Speaking of Amazon deals, ever since Prime day they kind of suck. I mostly see some Cucols and Bureis and Detomasos.

I think I may have played the 30 days Prime trial card too early, especially since I didn't find something to buy on Prime Day :-(

Oh well, probably all for the best...


----------



## Philadelphia Collins (Jun 30, 2016)

I didn't buy anything on prime day either. Lots of stuff wasn't interesting and other stuff wasn't a deal. Bummage.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some great prices on a few high end watches. Zenith Chronomaster triple date + moon phase for only $3599. That's a steal for this watch. I owned one several years ago.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-01-0240-410-21-c495-gb-1506056-store-display










Also good prices on a couple of Tudors, Alpinas, etc.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

THANK YOU! I grabbed that double date!!!



RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some great prices on a few high end watches. Zenith Chronomaster triple date + moon phase for only $3599. That's a steal for this watch. I owned one several years ago.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-01-0240-410-21-c495-gb-1506056-store-display
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> THANK YOU! I grabbed that double date!!!


That's the one I would have gone for. Great looking Tudor.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[QUOTEJust checking in with my amazon prime day deal...thanks guys for posting it! Now, I'm trying to not look in here for a while...[/QUOTE]
That is a nice watch. I bought the Quartz version for $140. If the auto had had either day or date I would have bought it. Yours was a steal at $180 ish, IIRC.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This is within ten bucks of the lowest price I've seen...

Victorinox Men's 241683.1 I.N.O.X. Analog Display Swiss Quartz Green Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L42LV6K/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_pNdJxbPS7Q54K


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boze said:


> This is within ten bucks of the lowest price I've seen...
> 
> Victorinox Men's 241683.1 I.N.O.X. Analog Display Swiss Quartz Green Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L42LV6K/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_pNdJxbPS7Q54K


$274.09, only one available


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

taike said:


> $274.09, only one available


Thanks, sorry I should have listed the price. My bad.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> THANK YOU! I grabbed that double date!!!


Congratulations. That's a nice deal on a fine watch. Tudor is really getting a lot of well deserved recognition recently and it's not just their Black Bay line either.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> THANK YOU! I grabbed that double date!!!


Nice choice. Being too slow saved me some money.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Wow ! That looks a lot better than a Black Bay. Absolutely stunning !
> Sapphire bezel ? Gorgeous ! Big congrats !


i just grabbed one also, but not at P415B's price! Anyway, the bezel is described as mineral crystal, unfortunately. If there's no laminate issues, I'm sure the mineral will be fine. If I had snatched it at $499, I would have gotten the green as well.


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

My Aquaracer from Amazon just arrived, and it is absolutely beautiful! Thanks again for the heads up! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlueFly has 20% off with code SANTA20, and this code actually works!

Kontiki chronograph for $720 + $60 cash back = $660 net

Eterna Men's Kontiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black Ip Ss (393200801) | Bluefly


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> BlueFly has 20% off with code SANTA20, and this code actually works!
> 
> Kontiki chronograph for $720 + $60 cash back = $660 net
> 
> Eterna Men's Kontiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black Ip Ss (393200801) | Bluefly


have seen on thewatchery 699 - and coupon and cashback applicable, maybe you can wait for a better deaL?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> have seen on thewatchery 699 - and coupon and cashback applicable, maybe you can wait for a better deaL?


Maybe, but I wouldn't wait over a few dollars if you want one. There is no telling how many are left since it is discontinued.

Bulova Accutron automatic for $224 + $18 cash back.
Accutron By Bulova Men's Gemini Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial Short Strap (373224201) | Bluefly

Tissot Couturier automatic for $236 + $19 cash back. I have this one, and it's great for this price.
Tissot Men's Couturier Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel (397618401) | Bluefly


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> BlueFly has 20% off with code SANTA20, and this code actually works!
> 
> Kontiki chronograph for $720 + $60 cash back = $660 net
> 
> Eterna Men's Kontiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black Ip Ss (393200801) | Bluefly


Listed as $899.99 now just fyi


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Listed as $899.99 now just fyi


Right. $899.99 - 20% OFF = $720. 8.3% cash back makes it $660 net.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Right. $899.99 - 20% OFF = $720. 8.3% cash back makes it $660 net.


That code only work on that model?
At work and I have to be fast and sneaky. Cannot try it myself.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nello said:


> That code only work on that model?
> At work and I have to be fast and sneaky. Cannot try it myself.


I tried a few different watches, and it worked on all of them. There may be exceptions though.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Right. $899.99 - 20% OFF = $720. 8.3% cash back makes it $660 net.


My mistake I misread your post.

I hope people have good experiences with Bluefly...I didn't and will never order from them again regardless of the "deal". :-/


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

boze said:


> Thanks, sorry I should have listed the price. My bad.


Four of the green INOX in stock now at $274, just FYI.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

This just came in today. I bought this in one of the WoW Wednesday deals. $72 with free shipping. I have to admit I was skeptical but this is actually a really nice Invicta. It's much nicer than I expected it to be. 8926OB limited edition with carbon fiber style dial.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

This seems greatly discounted on Amazon Lightning deals:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FS9XG7..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TYZJWJD3C1242C2AW1G4


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Seiko Men's Round Black Dial Bracelet Watch | H.SamuelSRG019P1 Direct-Drive Seiko from H.Samuels (UK) arrived in good order - £225 (minus 8% Quidco hopefully)
not usually one for fashion Watches so this easily is the prettiest I currently own, I like it. Mini review -

Good-
Sapphire Face
Sapphire Bezel! (looks like)
Solid Linked quality feel Bracelet (fits to lugs v.well)
Scalloped Case (feels smaller 'cause of this)
usual quality Seiko Lume (nice hands)

Not too Bad-
unstamped Crown - non screwdown 100m
Sportura Solid Case Back (window on a Kinetic is neither a good or bad thing
single clasp fastener

I worked out quickly what Seiko are trying to do with Direct-Drive Kinetic,
they are essentially getting you to Wind or wear the watch more often than the 6 month Kinetic Capacitor by fitting a 1 month Capacitor,
meaning you 'care' for it with a similar mindedset as you would a Mechanical or Automatic.
Personally I love the Technology used in Quartz, but they seem to want to remove the stigma some still see.
- cue slightly oversize jpegs -


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

felt guilty for adding review of what I received without adding a 'deal' or bargain -

Seiko SNN231P2 Men's Black Strap Watch £62.10 from H.Samuels (UK) (minus 8% Quidco hopefully)

Seiko Men's Black Strap Watch | H.Samuel


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

killersuzuki said:


> Seiko Men's Round Black Dial Bracelet Watch | H.SamuelSRG019P1 Direct-Drive Seiko from H.Samuels (UK) arrived in good order - £225 (minus 8% Quidco hopefully)
> not usually one for fashion Watches so this easily is the prettiest I currently own, I like it. Mini review -
> 
> Good-
> ...


Those are some serious lugs!!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Maybe, but I wouldn't wait over a few dollars if you want one. There is no telling how many are left since it is discontinued.
> 
> Bulova Accutron automatic for $224 + $18 cash back.
> Accutron By Bulova Men's Gemini Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial Short Strap (373224201) | Bluefly
> ...


It's funny how you mentioned the two items I had in my cart waiting for a 20+% coupon code to appear lol.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Eterna Avant Garde automatic on a good deal. Add an $8.99 bottle of perfume and use coupon code 'GOOGLE20' and it's $483.99.

Gorgeous watch. Selling for more than $1,000 in multiple other places.

Eterna Avant-Garde Automatic Men's Watch 294541501338 - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks. I will post pics when I get it! When I purchased it this morning, there was a light blue banner that said "Prime Day Deal" and the 30% was automatically applied at checkout.










My Prime Day Pan Europ arrived.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Eterna Avant Garde automatic on a good deal. Add an $8.99 bottle of perfume and use coupon code 'GOOGLE20' and it's $483.99.
> 
> Gorgeous watch. Selling for more than $1,000 in multiple other places.
> 
> ...


No need to add the perfume. Code PHONE20 works (on any order over $350 I believe.)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> View attachment 8785810
> 
> My Prime Day Pan Europ arrived.


Looks great. Let's get a wrist shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Looks great. Let's get a wrist shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks....wrist is about 7-7.5 inches..fwiw


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Gotta post my "thank you Prime Day" pickup. Has been keeping absolutely astounding time at +1 second in 4 days! Fits like a glove and looks incredible on my "Choice Cuts" custom strap. Excellent watch, I'm enjoying it thoroughly!
Camp

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Eterna Avant Garde automatic on a good deal. Add an $8.99 bottle of perfume and use coupon code 'GOOGLE20' and it's $483.99.
> 
> Gorgeous watch. Selling for more than $1,000 in multiple other places.
> 
> ...


Nice--although more of a brown chocolate 'flavor' the look sort of gives me the same vibe as my Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time', which as of recently, with Japanese Yen--USD currency changes, is generally north of $400 now--it was closer to $360 late last year. Seems the deals on the Euro watches are hotter as of late and aside from the mineral crystal, this Eterna specs out really well for the money. Nice gent's watch.


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Very nice watch indeed, but the SARB is definitely still in the 350 area, regardless of Yen fluctuations.


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some great prices on a few high end watches. Zenith Chronomaster triple date + moon phase for only $3599. That's a steal for this watch. I owned one several years ago.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-01-0240-410-21-c495-gb-1506056-store-display
> 
> ...


These are available for 3,000 all day on the pre-owned market, and this one in particular is an in-store model. Now priced at 3800, I think you could do better to find a minty pre-owned for 3k or just above.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Very nice watch indeed, but the SARB is definitely still in the 350 area, regardless of Yen fluctuations.


Links? Surprise me.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Nice--although more of a brown chocolate 'flavor' the look sort of gives me the same vibe as my Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time', which as of recently, with Japanese Yen--USD currency changes, is generally north of $400 now--it was closer to $360 late last year. Seems the deals on the Euro watches are hotter as of late and aside from the mineral crystal, this Eterna specs out really well for the money. Nice gent's watch.


It looks like that SANTA20 code at Bluefly works on all the watches. The Eterna Madison at $1199 less 20% seems real good too - there was a Madison with the spherodrive movement too, I think 3505 movement for $1099 but its gone now.

There's an Oris on there too that's marked low~


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Very nice watch indeed, but the SARB is definitely still in the 350 area, regardless of Yen fluctuations.


Fluctuations? Well flucuamericans too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

achernob said:


> Fluctuations? Well flucuamericans too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's important to be evenly biased!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robangel said:


> Nice--although more of a brown chocolate 'flavor' the look sort of gives me the same vibe as my Seiko SARB065 'Cocktail Time', which as of recently, with Japanese Yen--USD currency changes, is generally north of $400 now--it was closer to $360 late last year. Seems the deals on the Euro watches are hotter as of late and aside from the mineral crystal, this Eterna specs out really well for the money. Nice gent's watch.


not a mineral crystal. It's a $2850 watch. Jomashop got it wrong or I'll eat my shirt.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Links? Surprise me.


Some Japanese retailers have not adjusted their prices to take advantage of the favorable exchange rate so the SARB033/035 can still be found around $350 USD, shipped. Chino Watch has them listed as in-stock: SARB033 SARB035 AUTOMATIC

Incidentally, the Japanese Yen had a 5% drop these past few days and the new SARXs are back under $800 USD at a lot of sellers, too, but I will not consider one unless or until it dips below $700.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> It looks like that SANTA20 code at Bluefly works on all the watches. The Eterna Madison at $1199 less 20% seems real good too - there was a Madison with the spherodrive movement too, I think 3505 movement for $1099 but its gone now.
> 
> There's an Oris on there too that's marked low~


I have seen the Spherodrive Madison on Bluefly for $800 in April. I was really tempted but ultimately I cannot buy a watch simply because the movement is cool...the watch also has to look good.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

killersuzuki said:


> I worked out quickly what Seiko are trying to do with Direct-Drive Kinetic,
> they are essentially getting you to Wind or wear the watch more often than the 6 month Kinetic Capacitor by fitting a 1 month Capacitor,
> meaning you 'care' for it with a similar mind set as you would a Mechanical or Automatic.
> Personally I love the Technology used in Quartz, but they seem to want to remove the stigma some still see.
> - cue slightly oversize jpegs -


While the technology is interesting, I can not see a good reason for it to continue when solar/Eco-Drive movements work as well or better. It's just a movement powered quartz watch, now with less reserve power. Seiko Kinetic has also been a bit less reliable than their solar models, since the capacitors have a higher failure rate and shorter life than the batteries in most solar watches.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Watchery has Rado D-Star divers on sale. Blue is $579 and grey is $569 when you use SUMMERLUXURY50. Plus 8% cash back at Befrugal.

Rado R15960203-SD Watches,Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel, Luxury Rado Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't remember seeing this JeanRichard on sale before. $1320 for a titanium chronograph on bracelet.

JeanRichard Aeroscope 60650-21I613-21B Men's Watch , watches


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> The Watchery has Rado D-Star divers on sale. Blue is $579 and grey is $569 when you use SUMMERLUXURY50. Plus 8% cash back at Befrugal.
> 
> Rado R15960203-SD Watches,Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel, Luxury Rado Automatic Watches


its store display, be very accurate


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> its store display, be very accurate


Thanks for pointing that out, I didn't catch that.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NOT A DEAL

Anyone ever have their package stuck on "Pick up scan" from UPS?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Anyone ever have their package stuck on "Pick up scan" from UPS?


Yup. Can be any number of things -

1) Wasn't actually picked up yet
2) Just not updating
3) Tag number changed between original send registration and pick up

and hope which it's not 
4) Lost before making it to the depot

If it's been more than 48-72 hours, an email asking might be good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks....wrist is about 7-7.5 inches..fwiw
> View attachment 8786762


I found a nick on the case at the 40 mark. The nick's prominence as far as visibility depends on the angle. Amazon took 10% off more, but still bothered by the nick. Would you guys return because of nick? Thanks for the input.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I say keep it. If I recall it was a very good price to begin with and the nick is barely noticeable. Life is too short, in the greater scheme of things what does a small nick as this really matter?


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

thedius said:


> I say keep it. If I recall it was a very good price to begin with and the nick is barely noticeable. Life is too short, in the greater scheme of things what does a small nick as this really matter?


Thanks for the input. It turned out to be $700 tax included after the discount due to the nick. I guess I will not notice it after a while.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

At the price paid and with 10% off-KEEP IT


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> I found a nick on the case at the 40 mark. The nick's prominence as far as visibility depends on the angle. Amazon took 10% off more, but still bothered by the nick. Would you guys return because of nick? Thanks for the input.
> ]


Keep it, especially if you are not a flipper. If you are a flipper return it because you will have to deal with it on resale. But your price was great!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

I think you will find many willing to buy it from you at 700. Keep it for sure unless it was an impulse buy.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> I found a nick on the case at the 40 mark. The nick's prominence as far as visibility depends on the angle. Amazon took 10% off more, but still bothered by the nick. Would you guys return because of nick? Thanks for the input.
> 
> View attachment 8790778
> View attachment 8790786


I consider myself overly critical in certain areas (like the seconds hand lining up with the markers) but I wouldn't return this if everything else was satisfactory. Plus I think an additional 10% off the price of a Hamilton is pretty decent for that nick. I was only able to see it because you mentioned it and the pictures were intended to show it. You'll always notice it even if others don't so it's really down to how you feel, no one can understand that better. I was almost relieved when I saw the first nick on my favorite diver as I knew I'd never keep it pristine forever but that's just me.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

MassDrop has the Air Blue Alpha https://www.massdrop.com/buy/air-blue-alpha-watch?mode=guest_open for $154.99 (*$144.99* when 6 buy [1 bought and another 3 commited]) + $3.75 shipping. The headline image isn't my cup of tea but there are 2 other styles each with 2 color schemes for a total of 6 choices so check it out. I think the flieger style with the inner ring looks amazing and I'd be seriously considering one if I didn't have my Citizen Avion (I have a mini-review somewhere in my posts).

Air Blue is Deep Blue's aviation brand and I've had a great experience with my Deep Blue Sun Diver III. The Air Blue is powered by the Seiko NH35 which I'm almost 100% sure is the same movement in my Sun Diver and it's terrific in terms of accuracy and ease of operation.


----------



## noway1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Amazon.ca has the Momentum M50 Mark II for CAN$ 182.14. If ordered before 11:59 p.m (PT) on July 24, 2016, a free $30 credit is given to the purchaser for anything in the fashion department (jewelry, clothes, luggage, etc.) I snagged a white face before the price went up but still one black face available:
https://www.amazon.ca/Momentum-1M-DV52B1B-Military-Inspired-Analog/dp/B004NSCCBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8
With the credit, the effective price is $CAN 152.14 ($US 116.74) which is pretty good for sapphire crystal diver, ISO rated, 10 year battery, 500m, free shipping, Momentum warranty. Only 1 more in stock.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

+5 after 8 days. Wow.









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

pwk said:


> At the price paid and with 10% off-KEEP IT





valuewatchguy said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a nick on the case at the 40 mark. The nick's prominence as far as visibility depends on the angle. Amazon took 10% off more, but still bothered by the nick. Would you guys return because of nick? Thanks for the input.
> ...





maxixix said:


> I think you will find many willing to buy it from you at 700. Keep it for sure unless it was an impulse buy.





agrberg said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a nick on the case at the 40 mark. The nick's prominence as far as visibility depends on the angle. Amazon took 10% off more, but still bothered by the nick. Would you guys return because of nick? Thanks for the input.
> ...


Thanks for the input guys. I think she's a keeper especially after hearing your opinions.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Good call......embrace wabi-sabi!



dart1214 said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I think she's a keeper especially after hearing your opinions.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Some Japanese retailers have not adjusted their prices to take advantage of the favorable exchange rate so the SARB033/035 can still be found around $350 USD, shipped. Chino Watch has them listed as in-stock: SARB033 SARB035 AUTOMATIC
> 
> Incidentally, the Japanese Yen had a 5% drop these past few days and the new SARXs are back under $800 USD at a lot of sellers, too, but I will not consider one unless or until it dips below $700.


Thanks for the link---there's some interesting watches there, but they have the SARB065 'Cocktail Time' I referenced at 55,000 yen, plus tax, which currently is just above $517 before any tax. Not sure about posssible customs duties, shipping cost, length of shipping time, ease of return if necessary. In fact, I'd rather pay a few bucks more on Amazon to have a usually more worry free return. Companies like Massdrop, that don't even have a phone number, are a nightmare on returns on defective merchandise and slow as molasses in delivering.

I got mine off of Amazon for $361 last November, no tax and at my door in under 48 hours. They're trending north of $400 on Amazon lately.

As it's a fairly popular watch here, a link clearly showing the 'Cocktail Time' available at around $350 would likely be of interest. If I was reducing my watch collection, it'd be one of those I'd keep.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

thedius said:


> I say keep it. If I recall it was a very good price to begin with and the nick is barely noticeable. Life is too short, in the greater scheme of things what does a small nick as this really matter?


Agree, Unless you live in a bubble, it's all but inevitable you'll more than match that nick and then some. It's like driving a new car off the lot---instant depreciation. I love the car commercial : "Everybody out there's driving a used car".

I don't know if I'll ever buy a new car again and if you're savvy, a gently used watch, inspected, having had service if old enough and/or if needed, can be a smart move. Besides, a select few watches and cars will initially depreciate and after a good while, actually start increasing in value. It's all about timing.

Last car I bought depreciated less than a Mercedes or BMW, but still had depreciated over $40,000 in four years. With 60,000 miles on it and in mint condition, the company put new brakes, battery, $1200 Michelin tires and a lot more, certifying it and giving a full warranty for 3 years or 36,000 miles.

It's a bit different with new watches you might get with killer deals new---say 60-70% off. If you're a 'flipper' grabbing the best deals, you can conceivably stay ahead.

But the watches that traditionally hold their value and sell for more after 10-20 years, rarely have anywhere near that discount. That said, never buy a watch considering it a long term investment as a primary motivator.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

VSA Infantry 241518, 38mm, ETA 2824-2, $287. Cheaper than the recent massdrop offering.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006MX051S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks to everyone posting deals at TJMaxx. Managed to pick up this Citizen CA4240-82E for $129. Not too bad.


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone in the UK Amazon has just reduced the price on this to 120.29 lowest it seems.










https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00STFMNNU/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> While the technology is interesting, I can not see a good reason for it to continue when solar/Eco-Drive movements work as well or better. It's just a movement powered quartz watch, now with less reserve power. Seiko Kinetic has also been a bit less reliable than their solar models, since the capacitors have a higher failure rate and shorter life than the batteries in most solar watches.


Seiko has used for a few years now an upgraded and more reliable capacitor, lithium-ion, which holds charge longer. It's the same capacitor used in Citizen Eco-Drive. Seiko continues to be dogged by the failure rate of its old capacitor in spite of the fact it's been history for a few years now.

I don't understand why Seiko uses a capacitor with less reserve power in Direct Drive.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

noway1 said:


> Amazon.ca has the Momentum M50 Mark II for CAN$ 182.14. If ordered before 11:59 p.m (PT) on July 24, 2016, a free $30 credit is given to the purchaser for anything in the fashion department (jewelry, clothes, luggage, etc.) I snagged a white face before the price went up but still one black face available:
> https://www.amazon.ca/Momentum-1M-DV52B1B-Military-Inspired-Analog/dp/B004NSCCBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8
> With the credit, the effective price is $CAN 152.14 ($US 116.74) which is pretty good for sapphire crystal diver, ISO rated, 10 year battery, 500m, free shipping, Momentum warranty. Only 1 more in stock.


I own a Steel Bracelet version for a few years,
they are solidly built and designed not only to last but to look good doing so, 
Clasp is lo budget, but it still wears well on Bracelet or NATO but especially nice on my Black Kevlar Strap - makes me wish I had one when I was in the Forces.
I since bought two other Momentum Watches, was going to give them as prezzies but.. [email protected] happens.

And I admit out loud I like a Date Magnifier.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Ottski44 said:


> Those are some serious lugs!!


When I was a kid mine were much bigger, I grew into them a while back.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

My Kontiki finally arrived down under, quite pleased. Although having to take it to a jeweler to get adjusted sucked a bit, a single screw band would've been sufficient!

After almost 2 weeks of semi regular wear, it is only 3 seconds out for an average daily rate drop of under .3 seconds!


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> Gotta post my "thank you Prime Day" pickup. Has been keeping absolutely astounding time at +1 second in 4 days! Fits like a glove and looks incredible on my "Choice Cuts" custom strap. Excellent watch, I'm enjoying it thoroughly!
> Camp
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Never noticed before that is one serious Second Hand, 
reminded me of this -


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

dejavus said:


> Anyone in the UK Amazon has just reduced the price on this to 120.29 lowest it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2nd time today -
I have the Steel Bracelet Black Face Version of this, I dislike the Bracelet ratchet adjuster (great tech but adds too much Metal) 
and the face is too round and rounded for my liking,

still there are plus points so it's good enough to be on rotation for work.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Seiko has used for a few years now an upgraded and more reliable capacitor, lithium-ion, which holds charge longer. It's the same capacitor used in Citizen Eco-Drive. Seiko continues to be dogged by the failure rate of its old capacitor in spite of the fact it's been history for a few years now.
> 
> I don't understand why Seiko uses a capacitor with less reserve power in Direct Drive.


Modern Cars are turning to Hybrid Technology, Seiko are not blind to this or so closed minded to stick to the same old path,
'insert Einstein Quote here'.

Imagine a world where it's always rainy and grey and overpopulated, Umbrellas are lit using Cree Diodes ala Blade Runner
this is the place where Seiko are right now living, imagining.

or am I reading too much into a huge Umbrella Corporation covering the edges Swatch Group can't reach.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I think this has been posted before but seems like such a good deal. 42mm, 11mm height, Sellita SW200 movement, exhibition caseback, sapphire crystal, 2-year Eterna warranty and nice leather strap. For only $317 after $25 rebate (SUMMERTIME25) and 8% Befrugal cash back!

Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial SS | World of Watches

You can even get it slightly cheaper from bluefly for $300 after Befrugal and their current 20% off but I would rather order from WoW directly. Haven't found any real pictures of this one yet but I imagine it would look even better in person.



















The KonTiki story and history is great but the Tangaroa expedition was pretty cool as well.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> I found a nick on the case at the 40 mark. The nick's prominence as far as visibility depends on the angle. Amazon took 10% off more, but still bothered by the nick. Would you guys return because of nick? Thanks for the input.
> 
> View attachment 8790778
> View attachment 8790786


Keep it. It's a great watch at an amazing price. You couldn't get it for that used. Besides, it's a tool watch, it's meant to get banged up. I've put some good nicks in my Planet Ocean, it ads character. Chicks dig scars, watch geeks dig nicks in tool watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just received my Swiss Emporio Armani ARS3000 watch. It is BEAUTIFUL and a bit wider than I thought in person (which I love). I will post pictures later but the packaging was very nice, the presentation box is very upscale but the watch it self is really beautiful. I really love the pearlage and some coat de geneve they've done on the back of the movement. I especially love the grey sunburst dial. I am really digging the STP1-11 movement. I found another watch forum in which one of the mods emailed STP HQ back in 2013 and received a response. Below is the response. (The moderator was Baco Noir from the WristWatchForums website):

"STP1-11 movement is comparable to ETA 2824 but the components are not 100% interchangeable.

Compared to ETA we are offering a power reserve of at least 44 hours (ETA 38 hours) and our movement is equipped with 26 jewels (ETA 25 jewels). The 26th jewel is used as upper jewel for the barrel arbor.

The tolerances are identical to ETA's tolerances, our movement is tested in 5 positions.

All our movements have a rotor with côte de Genève finish plus the mainplate and bridges are pearlized. The standard execution of ETA 2824 is sandblasted, of course ETA is also offering "executions soignées".

Thank you and best regards

Hans Saurer"


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I think this has been posted before but seems like such a good deal. 42mm, 11mm height, Sellita SW200 movement, exhibition caseback, sapphire crystal, 2-year Eterna warranty and nice leather strap. For only $317 after $25 rebate (SUMMERTIME25) and 8% Befrugal cash back!
> 
> Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> You can even get it slightly cheaper from bluefly for $300 after Befrugal and their current 20% off but I would rather order from WoW directly. Haven't found any real pictures of this one yet but I imagine it would look even better in person.


Gorgeous piece! Love the SW200 movement as well, and for $300 that's a bloody steal!


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Gemnation has Valjoux 7750 Grovana divers for $595 before CB... not bad assuming that's the actual movement that is in the case


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Gorgeous piece! Love the SW200 movement as well, and for $300 that's a bloody steal!


Not much better pics but i found these 2



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Thanks for the link---there's some interesting watches there, but they have the SARB065 'Cocktail Time' I referenced at 55,000 yen, plus tax, which currently is just above $517 before any tax. Not sure about posssible customs duties, shipping cost, length of shipping time, ease of return if necessary. In fact, I'd rather pay a few bucks more on Amazon to have a usually more worry free return. Companies like Massdrop, that don't even have a phone number, are a nightmare on returns on defective merchandise and slow as molasses in delivering.
> 
> I got mine off of Amazon for $361 last November, no tax and at my door in under 48 hours. They're trending north of $400 on Amazon lately.
> 
> As it's a fairly popular watch here, a link clearly showing the 'Cocktail Time' available at around $350 would likely be of interest. If I was reducing my watch collection, it'd be one of those I'd keep.


Fair enough. I was only referring to the SARB033/035 at sub-$350 as the previous poster said the "SARB" was in that range. The Cocktail Time (it too is a SARB, I know) has been mostly between $400 and $450 on Amazon since I purchased last on Massdrop. It will occasionally drop to $390 for day (sold by Prime Trade USA, shipped by Amazon) and move back up, probably due to Amazon's pricing algorithm which seems to also affect products shipped by them. Maybe it is a consignment-like arrangement.

The peace of mind of an Amazon transaction certainly justifies the small premium and free return/exchange if there are any problems. I have enough experience purchashing JDM watches from Seiya, Chino and Higuchi to have the same confidence and save a few dollars in the long run but I feel I have also been lucky.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> I think this has been posted before but seems like such a good deal. 42mm, 11mm height, Sellita SW200 movement, exhibition caseback, sapphire crystal, 2-year Eterna warranty and nice leather strap. For only $317 after $25 rebate (SUMMERTIME25) and 8% Befrugal cash back!
> 
> Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> You can even get it slightly cheaper from bluefly for $300 after Befrugal and their current 20% off but I would rather order from WoW directly. Haven't found any real pictures of this one yet but I imagine it would look even better in person.


I got this version with bracelet for the same price. I haven't sized it yet because I'm waiting to receive another watch to see which I want to keep.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I got this version with bracelet for the same price. I haven't sized it yet because I'm waiting to receive another watch to see which I want to keep.
> 
> View attachment 8795426


Missed that black dial by a few minutes. Wouldn't mind seeing a deal like that again.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Gemnation Grovana sales

Watches at Gemnation.com

I believe these guys run on 7750's


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Keep it. It's a great watch at an amazing price. You couldn't get it for that used. Besides, it's a tool watch, it's meant to get banged up. I've put some good nicks in my Planet Ocean, it ads character. Chicks dig scars, watch geeks dig nicks in tool watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have no buyer's remorse over the watch, then I would agree with RyanPatrick, take the add'l 10% discount and consider it a great deal, unless you absolutely want a pristine watch. If that is top priority, then I believe Amazon would be willing to exchange for another.

The question I would ask myself, if I truly wanted this watch and saw it come up on the used market in this condition (with the nick) at the further discounted price, would I buy it? I think the answer would be an unhesitating "yes". Furthermore, you are getting the advantage of having full warranty on the watch which makes it "better" than buying used.

I recently purchased a SKXA35 and SKX173 at substantial discounts due to minor blemishes on the cases, both new with 3 year Seiko warranty. I plan on wearing each watch on a regular basis and know that I will quickly add my own scratches and wear marks. I have absolutely no regrets.

OTOH, if you don't intend to wear this watch on a regular basis and will leave it in a watch case primarily to pull out occasionally to drool over, then I would either exchange or return. The resale value of the watch will always be taken down some due to the location of this flaw.

Just my two cents...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Seiko SRP775 at Kohls for about $280 plus $50 in kohls cash with use of Kohls charge card and discount code SUNTAN30. About $340 plus $60 in Kohls cash with code BEACH15 for non kohls card. 
Seiko Men's Prospex Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch - SRP775


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> The Watchery has Rado D-Star divers on sale. Blue is $579 and grey is $569 when you use SUMMERLUXURY50. Plus 8% cash back at Befrugal.
> 
> Rado R15960203-SD Watches,Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel, Luxury Rado Automatic Watches


NOOOOO! the blue is sold out! been looking for this for months! Shall I go with the gray?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tonypisa said:


> NOOOOO! the blue is sold out! been looking for this for months! Shall I go with the gray?


Yes


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Some Kontiki Four Hands and Chronos back in stock at Joma. Just ordered a 4 hand. 

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-124041430219.html

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-159541410225.html

EDIT: Ships in 1-2 Weeks so maybe not quite back in stock


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tonypisa said:


> NOOOOO! the blue is sold out! been looking for this for months! Shall I go with the gray?


YES


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

JOMAMA SHOP has Air Blue up to 70% off. Starting at $149.99

Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally got my Glycine from Klepsoo. It took a while (ordered it June 7) however they shipped it yesterday and I got it today. From Italy to NYC in less than 24hrs.

Very happy with it. I've been wanting one for a long time.




























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## andyinnola (Apr 30, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Just received my Swiss Emporio Armani ARS3000 watch. It is BEAUTIFUL and a bit wider than I thought in person (which I love). I will post pictures later but the packaging was very nice, the presentation box is very upscale but the watch it self is really beautiful. I really love the pearlage and some coat de geneve they've done on the back of the movement. I especially love the grey sunburst dial. I am really digging the STP1-11 movement. I found another watch forum in which one of the mods emailed STP HQ back in 2013 and received a response. Below is the response. (The moderator was Baco Noir from the WristWatchForums website):
> 
> "STP1-11 movement is comparable to ETA 2824 but the components are not 100% interchangeable.
> 
> ...


Fossil is employing this movement over several of its lines. A couple of weeks ago I picked up a Fossil "Swiss Made" piece with domed sapphire crystal, said automatic movement, pretty nice black leather strap, etc., from TJ Maxx on clearance for $139. I'm quite pleased with it -- especially as its 38mm case size is perfect for my 6.5-inch wrist.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

noway1 said:


> Amazon.ca has the Momentum M50 Mark II for CAN$ 182.14. If ordered before 11:59 p.m (PT) on July 24, 2016, a free $30 credit is given to the purchaser for anything in the fashion department (jewelry, clothes, luggage, etc.) I snagged a white face before the price went up but still one black face available:
> https://www.amazon.ca/Momentum-1M-DV52B1B-Military-Inspired-Analog/dp/B004NSCCBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8
> With the credit, the effective price is $CAN 152.14 ($US 116.74) which is pretty good for sapphire crystal diver, ISO rated, 10 year battery, 500m, free shipping, Momentum warranty. Only 1 more in stock.


I noticed the M30 is at 300$! 75$ less than I paid on Prime day! Dammit!

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally got my Glycine from Klepsoo. It took a while (ordered it June 7) however they shipped it yesterday and I got it today. From Italy to NYC in less than 24hrs.
> 
> Very happy with it. I've been wanting one for a long time.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for my order from May 8. Wonder if I should just cancel.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Still waiting for my order from May 8. Wonder if I should just cancel.


Dang. Sorry man. TBH. I called them this past Friday to cancel the order. They told me the watches will arrive on that day from the Factory and that I would received a shipping notification when they send it.

I was going to give them until Monday as she mentioned. Well, I got my shipping notification and my watch was in my hands in less than 24hrs.

This is my first time ordering from them and I knew it could take some time. but honestly, for those prices, I will happily wait again. The watch is fantastic.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sounds like the squeaky wheel gets the grease. Hopefully mine was in that batch. Guess it's time to rattle their cage a bit.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> YES


this is what I get for going on vacation and not checking this thread 5 times a day. Gonna sleep on it.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> If you have no buyer's remorse over the watch, then I would agree with RyanPatrick, take the add'l 10% discount and consider it a great deal, unless you absolutely want a pristine watch. If that is top priority, then I believe Amazon would be willing to exchange for another.
> 
> The question I would ask myself, if I truly wanted this watch and saw it come up on the used market in this condition (with the nick) at the further discounted price, would I buy it? I think the answer would be an unhesitating "yes". Furthermore, you are getting the advantage of having full warranty on the watch which makes it "better" than buying used.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input buddy. The nick doesn't really bother me as it did, no doubt due in part to all of the forum members' insights.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tonypisa said:


> this is what I get for going on vacation and not checking this thread 5 times a day. Gonna sleep on it.


I wouldn't hesitate. It's a wonderful dress diver. New price from Ashford was $799 back in Dec. Current Ashford price for the black on rubber is $599.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

skorN83 said:


> My Kontiki finally arrived down under, quite pleased. Although having to take it to a jeweler to get adjusted sucked a bit, a single screw band would've been sufficient!
> 
> After almost 2 weeks of semi regular wear, it is only 3 seconds out for an average daily rate drop of under .3 seconds!
> 
> View attachment 8794090


I'd be a danger to public safety wearing that while driving for the first week or so, just a looking at that beauty....


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

taike said:


> Still waiting for my order from May 8. Wonder if I should just cancel.


I'd call if I were you. I ordered June 24 and I have shipping confirmation that it'll arrive here this Friday. I got the same model as EL_GEEK above, I'm pumped!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> Seiko has used for a few years now an upgraded and more reliable capacitor, lithium-ion, which holds charge longer. It's the same capacitor used in Citizen Eco-Drive. Seiko continues to be dogged by the failure rate of its old capacitor in spite of the fact it's been history for a few years now.
> 
> I don't understand why Seiko uses a capacitor with less reserve power in Direct Drive.


If it is lithium-Ion, it's a battery and not a capacitor. In any case, my solar watch charges off ambient light, so as long as I don't put it in a dark drawer, it stays charged. Now that solar panels can be hidden under an attractive dial, I don't see the point of kinetic.


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Missed that black dial by a few minutes. Wouldn't mind seeing a deal like that again.


Yeah this is the only thing keeping me from the grey dial. The grey dial, grey hands. Too much, in my opinion


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> Finally got my Glycine from Klepsoo. It took a while (ordered it June 7) however they shipped it yesterday and I got it today. From Italy to NYC in less than 24hrs.
> 
> Very happy with it. I've been wanting one for a long time.
> 
> ...


Hopefully that's a good sign for the one I ordered June 8. Same model, but on rubber. But after seeing the pictures of yours, I think I might have made a mistake.. doh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

UKUSANL1 said:


> Yeah this is the only thing keeping me from the grey dial. The grey dial, grey hands. Too much, in my opinion


It's more of a taupe dial with silver hands. Pretty good contrast.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> JOMAMA SHOP has Air Blue up to 70% off. Starting at $149.99
> 
> Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


I'm very happy with my Air Blue Delta auto. with gray dial. I think I paid $149 with $10 shipping from their last sale. A lot of watch for the money!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> Hopefully that's a good sign for the one I ordered June 8. Same model, but on rubber. But after seeing the pictures of yours, I think I might have made a mistake.. doh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I say call them. They were very easy to reach during their business hour. And yes, I think you made a mistake 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> I found a nick on the case at the 40 mark. The nick's prominence as far as visibility depends on the angle. Amazon took 10% off more, but still bothered by the nick. Would you guys return because of nick? Thanks for the input.
> 
> View attachment 8790778
> View attachment 8790786


I would be bothered but, at times I like to embrace a nick or so - at that price and discount - roll with it!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

So not sure if there's a better place for this, but does anyone know where to get a good deal on a new Marathon GSAR? Best I find is on eBay at $849. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> JOMAMA SHOP has Air Blue up to 70% off. Starting at $149.99
> 
> Air Blue Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


Good sale. I have a PVD Delta and an Alpha B-dial. The build quality is solid and the NH35A's in both of mine are both accurate and smooth. These are quite a bit of watch for very little cash. Plus I can attest that Deep Blue has excellent customer service.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

killersuzuki said:


> When I was a kid mine were much bigger, I grew into them a while back.


Ears?

Me!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> If it is lithium-Ion, it's a battery and not a capacitor. In any case, my solar watch charges off ambient light, so as long as I don't put it in a dark drawer, it stays charged. Now that solar panels can be hidden under an attractive dial, I don't see the point of kinetic.


I thought a capacitor was different from a battery also, then Otto Frei website suggested they were the same thing. Capacitors, Seiko Kinetic Rechargeable Battery. I agree with you about the advantages of solar over kinetic. I bought my Seiko kinetics because I liked how they looked more than the downside they were kinetic.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A battery, more correctly an electrochemical cell, stores and releases energy through chemical reactions. A capacitor stores energy in an electric field between two separated charged "plates", and over much shorter periods of time.

The "Lithium-Ion Capacitor" used by Seiko seems to be a hybrid device. Merely calling it a "capacitor" is a bit misleading IMO.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> I thought a capacitor was different from a battery also, then Otto Frei website suggested they were almost the same thing. Capacitors, Seiko Kinetic Rechargeable Battery. I agree with you about the advantages of solar over kinetic. I bought my Seiko kinetics because I liked how they looked more than the downside they were kinetic.


Typically, a capacitor charges and discharges much more quickly than a battery, think of a camera flash attachment. A capacitor's voltage drops exponentially with time, while a battery will hold up its output voltage much flatter

http://machinedesign.com/batteriespower-supplies/what-s-difference-between-batteries-and-capacitors


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

eljay said:


> A battery, more correctly an electrochemical cell, stores and releases energy through chemical reactions. A capacitor stores energy in an electric field between two separated "plates", and over much shorter periods of time.


nonetheless, they both store energy, though I see your distinction. Maybe Otto Frei got tired of fielding questions about their differences...

like telling people it's deployant not deployment. Throw in the towel.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eterna quartz on bracelet for $160 + cash back. Promo code WATCHWED for 20% OFF.

Men's Artena Stainless Steel White Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

+1000



Robangel said:


> I'd be a danger to public safety wearing that while driving for the first week or so, just a looking at that beauty....


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Nomos Orion is on Massdrop. $1770 + $13 shipping in the US. Three commitments needed.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Just rec'd the Bulova Precisionist 96B159 that was discussed over the weekend. The watch is listed on ebay as *"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"* for $75 delivered. Here is the link: Bulova Men&apos;s 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch | eBay

It came in typical Bulova box with owner's manual and tag. Upon examining the watch, it does show some slight markings on the case back, which normally occurs when the bracelet rubs against it. Because there are no other wear marks and the bracelet does not appear to have ever been sized, leads me to believe this was a retail store demo.

I was pleasantly surprised to see the watch has the "Accutron" tuning fork logo, indicating the watch was likely made prior to 2015, before Bulova began a product "rebranding" strategy which removed the iconic logo from all watches except the "Accutron II" line.

I was looking for a blue dial sporty dress watch and this certainly fills the bill. In normal indoor lighting the dial is subtle with a classic design and appears almost black. However, under a direct light source, the details and blue dial becomes alive depending upon the angle. It is rather difficult to capture in photos but here are a couple of quick pics.

Bottom line, this is a nice watch and definitely worth $75 if this style appeals to you.

























Edit: Because it is a "Precisionist" kind a day, I am putting up a couple of pics of the 98B156 that I referenced over the weekend. I know there are some who feel a two tone watch is gauche. Well, doesn't bother me at all, especially if it is done as tastefully as Bulova has with this model. I see the ebay seller had a few of these for $90 but consider that a neutral buy when it can be regularly purchased new for around $120. I got mine last summer for $74 and liked it so much, I bought the blue dial 96B159. Hope you enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Update: Glycine from Klepsoo:

Upon arrival the bracelet had come undone from one side and the watch was rattling in the box. Upon further inspection today, there are some marks on the lugs and case.

I contacted Klepsoo and they suggest not to wear it for a few days until they hear from the manufacture and Currier and get back to me with an answer/solution. It sucks, but We'll see what they say. 



"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> Update: Glycine from Klepsoo:
> 
> Upon arrival the bracelet had come undone from one side and the watch was rattling in the box. Upon further inspection today, there are some marks on the lugs and case.
> 
> ...


FYI - On your advice I contacted Klepsoo. They were very friendly and I was told they solicited the manufacturer, and that they should receive my watch by the end of next week.

Here's hoping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I got my Klepsoo Combat Sub order today via FedEx:










I'm very impressed by how thin this watch is, I haven't had a diver this thin before.

I hope you other guys get your watches from Klepsoon ASAP! BTW, I ordered from them on June 20.


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

It's an ugly gold color, but Amazon's got the Pebble Time Steel at an all time low price - $100 (down from $140).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FIAXHCO


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

friendofpugs said:


> I got my Klepsoo Combat Sub order today via FedEx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also received mine today. I haven't had a chance to have a detailed look at it but from a quick glimpse after opening the box I have to say I'm very impressed. Very substantial feeling and an unbelievably thin case for a diver. Although I had to wait over a month (ordered June 7th) I received it in 2 days from when they received it from the manufacturer (Italy to Boston... Wow). At $505 price there is not a whole lot more watch you can get for that kind of money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

miltdastilt said:


> I also received mine today. I haven't had a chance to have a detailed look at it but from a quick glimpse after opening the box I have to say I'm very impressed. Very substantial feeling and an unbelievably thin case for a diver. Although I had to wait over a month (ordered June 7th) I received it in 2 days from when they received it from the manufacturer (Italy to Boston... Wow). At $505 price there is not a whole lot more watch you can get for that kind of money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree. One interesting (or not) thing that I've noticed is that mine does NOT have drilled lugs. Does yours have 'em? I'm kinda bummed about it, but the bracelet is certainly nice enough.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful white dial titanium bracelet Seiko Astron just showed up on Lextempus.com at 80% off. Brings it down from $3300 to only $660. If I didn't buy one at 60% it would be all mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Just rec'd the Bulova Precisionist 96B159 that was discussed over the weekend. The watch is listed on ebay as *"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"* for $75 delivered. Here is the link: Bulova Men&apos;s 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch | eBay
> 
> It came in typical Bulova box with owner's manual and tag. Upon examining the watch, it does show some slight markings on the case back, which normally occurs when the bracelet rubs against it. Because there are no other wear marks and the bracelet does not appear to have ever been sized, leads me to believe this was a retail store demo.
> 
> ...


i am trying to talk myself into the blue dial you just bought, which is probably a sign I shouldn't buy it. I normally try to talk myself out of a watch... I did notice in the description that the seller states year of manuf. as 2012 so they should have the tuning fork at 12 but as you mentioned the picture is of a 2015 year model. I prefer the fork but it may need a fresh battery. Congrats on the pick up as it appears to be a lot of watch for the dough.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

achernob said:


> Beautiful white dial titanium bracelet Seiko Astron just showed up on Lextempus.com at 80% off. Brings it down from $3300 to only $660. If I didn't buy one at 60% it would be all mine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And gone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

achernob said:


> Beautiful white dial titanium bracelet Seiko Astron just showed up on Lextempus.com at 80% off. Brings it down from $3300 to only $660. If I didn't buy one at 60% it would be all mine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought about it for a second, but somebody else grabbed it. I don't really understand Astons, and I've already bought 4 watches from Lex Tempus.

Btw, Corum boxes are enormous. Does anyone happen to know what kind of wood they use to make their boxes? I haven't been able to find that info anywhere.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> i am trying to talk myself into the blue dial you just bought, which is probably a sign I shouldn't buy it. I normally try to talk myself out of a watch... I did notice in the description that the seller states year of manuf. as 2012 so they should have the tuning fork at 12 but as you mentioned the picture is of a 2015 year model. I prefer the fork but it may need a fresh battery. Congrats on the pick up as it appears to be a lot of watch for the dough.


Just to clarify the dates, believe this particular model was first introduced in 2012 which had the tuning fork logo on the dial. In mid/late 2014, Bulova decided to rebrand using the logo only on their "Accutron II" line. The external watch model numbers did not change but non-Accutron II watches no longer had the tuning fork. That's what leads be to believe the watch I rec'd was manufactured prior to 2015. If you look at the photos I subsequently posted of the two tone 98B156, you will see no tuning fork logo on the dial...however the crowns on both watches (and many other better Bulovas) are signed with the tuning fork logo. Go figure.

Not trying to sell the watch. We each march to our own drummer (or obsession...whichever). I'm only saying that if you are looking for sporty dress watch, and like the style, this is pretty good value. I'm of the opinion that Bulova has kind of lost its way. Too many of their current styles are too garish or large for my tastes. Saying that, what impressed me about the 98B156 was when I pulled out a jeweler's loupe and began to see all the work and details that had been put into the watch. Although they may not be a top tier Swiss, they are many notches above the typical Fossil, Michael Kors, etc., even entry level Seiko and Citizen. And, hey, for $75, it almost qualifies as what I call a "Wall Watch", meaning with this little invested, when bored, you can occasionally throw it against a "Wall" and see if it still works...


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

Brazilian Rosewood, I think...


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> The Watchery has Rado D-Star divers on sale. Blue is $579 and grey is $569 when you use SUMMERLUXURY50. Plus 8% cash back at Befrugal.
> 
> Rado R15960203-SD Watches,Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel, Luxury Rado Automatic Watches


Well, after sleeping on it, eating on it, obsessing over it and putting it in and taking it out of the shopping cart at least 5 times, I ordered the gray! Thanks to Greg for the heads up! Now, the wait - not for it to arrive, but for ME to arrive. I am in Spain till mid-August - I hope it will wait for me!


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

friendofpugs said:


> I totally agree. One interesting (or not) thing that I've noticed is that mine does NOT have drilled lugs. Does yours have 'em? I'm kinda bummed about it, but the bracelet is certainly nice enough.


No drilled lugs for me either. Would have been nice but still happy with the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Just to clarify the dates, believe this particular model was first introduced in 2012 which had the tuning fork logo on the dial. In mid/late 2014, Bulova decided to rebrand using the logo only on their "Accutron II" line. The external watch model numbers did not change but non-Accutron II watches no longer had the tuning fork. That's what leads be to believe the watch I rec'd was manufactured prior to 2015. If you look at the photos I subsequently posted of the two tone 98B156, you will see no tuning fork logo on the dial...however the crowns on both watches (and many other better Bulovas) are signed with the tuning fork logo. Go figure.
> 
> Not trying to sell the watch. We each march to our own drummer (or obsession...whichever). I'm only saying that if you are looking for sporty dress watch, and like the style, this is pretty good value. I'm of the opinion that Bulova has kind of lost its way. Too many of their current styles are too garish or large for my tastes. Saying that, what impressed me about the 98B156 was when I pulled out a jeweler's loupe and began to see all the work and details that had been put into the watch. Although they may not be a top tier Swiss, they are many notches above the typical Fossil, Michael Kors, etc., even entry level Seiko and Citizen. And, hey, for $75, it almost qualifies as what I call a "Wall Watch", meaning with this little invested, when bored, you can occasionally throw it against a "Wall" and see if it still works...


I like that, wall watch. I may have overstepped my bounds by quoting dates of manuf. I am certainly not experienced enough to do that for any watch much less this one. Sounds like you have a better knowledge of Bulova's history than I. I thought it strange the pic does not represent the watch you received. Not that uncommon I guess and I do prefer the fork. I am on the fence on this one but agree with your opinion of it, very nicely done and certainly worth the money. I may give it some time and if it is still available pull the trigger. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> nonetheless, they both store energy, though I see your distinction. Maybe Otto Frei got tired of fielding questions about their differences...
> 
> like telling people it's deployant not deployment. Throw in the towel.


My apologies to all for mentioning Kinetic, 
with all this fist shaking you could have all charged your Solar, Kinetic or Automatic.

My favourite watch is my Seiko Kinetic Titanium Sport 200 SKJ048P1, I would love it if it were powered by Ginger Stepchildren.

cue borrowed jpeg -


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow that blue/gold tone Seiko is gorgeous. Gives me the 2-tone submariner heebeejeebees. <3 <3 <3


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Touch of Modern has an Alpina sale on. 
Example:
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

MacInFL said:


> . And, hey, for $75, it almost qualifies as what I call a "Wall Watch", meaning with this little invested, when bored, you can occasionally throw it against a "Wall" and see if it still works...


I would love to have this "wall" watch for $575:









Me!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> I'm very happy with my Air Blue Delta auto. with gray dial. I think I paid $149 with $10 shipping from their last sale. A lot of watch for the money!


Anyone know the thickness on airblues..they look pretty big


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Thought about it for a second, but somebody else grabbed it. I don't really understand Astons, and I've already bought 4 watches from Lex Tempus.
> 
> Btw, Corum boxes are enormous. Does anyone happen to know what kind of wood they use to make their boxes? I haven't been able to find that info anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 8803602


Zebra wood


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

friendofpugs said:


> I totally agree. One interesting (or not) thing that I've noticed is that mine does NOT have drilled lugs. Does yours have 'em? I'm kinda bummed about it, but the bracelet is certainly nice enough.


Received mine today. No drilled lugs either. Definitely a recent change along with the new flying crown logo.

I really only purchased this for the bracelet because it's hard to find a deal on the bracelet alone. I plan to use it on the Phantom model I ordered back on May 8th. It still hasn't shipped but was a heck of a deal, so I can wait. Also ordered the Combat Sub Aquarius almost a month ago. Who knows when it will ship. It seems the new models are taking even longer to get in stock.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I would love to have this "wall" watch for $575:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this one recently when it was$550. It's COSC certified and runs 0 on time. I love it.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Very nice find, ended up buying one...Akribos maybe a low end chinese fashion brand but this watch with that nice mechanical movement for $35 is a steal!!!


This the one I bought,got it in the mail today:


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Definitely a recent change along with the new flying crown logo.


I'm not a big fan of that updated logo. I'm hoping mine doesn't have it.


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Sampsonti said:


> Anyone know the thickness on airblues..they look pretty big


They are 13mm thick.


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

Received my Hamilton from the Prime day sale. love it. Didn't come with any sort of warranty card or instruction manual. Did anyone else have the same thing?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> This the one I bought,got it in the mail today:


Very nice I really like it!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

JP88socal said:


> Received my Hamilton from the Prime day sale. love it. Didn't come with any sort of warranty card or instruction manual. Did anyone else have the same thing?
> View attachment 8806554


Did you check in the horizontal slot which is at the base of the box?

EDIT: Just remembered that watch comes in a little different box than most Hammys


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Can't beat that for the price! Very reminiscent of a Glycine Incusore.



Indiglo92 said:


> This the one I bought,got it in the mail today:


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

JP88socal said:


> Received my Hamilton from the Prime day sale. love it. Didn't come with any sort of warranty card or instruction manual. Did anyone else have the same thing?


I received one from Prime Day and mine came with an outer thin cardboard box along with an inner stitched box that contained the watch. The manual was at the slot at the bottom of the outer box (as dart mentioned in another post) below where the inner box sits. Mine contained an Asurion warranty card that was sitting right on top of the inner box when I first opened it.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just realized it's a strong Panerai Luminor Marina homage.... makes me like it even more... especially for $35 bucks lol



Indiglo92 said:


> This the one I bought,got it in the mail today:


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey guys,

I ordered a kontiki 4 hand from jomashop yesterday. I got an order confirmation, charge was made on my card, and the order status on their site says processing as I type this...

Earlier today, I received an email that the order was cancelled. I would imagine that if my order was cancelled, it would be reflected on my order status. Little confused. Has anyone experienced this type of issue?

Thanks.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I ordered a kontiki 4 hand from jomashop yesterday. I got an order confirmation, charge was made on my card, and the order status on their site says processing as I type this...
> 
> ...


I think their system is pretty messed up. I had an order that they cancelled that still says processing-- and I've had orders that I've received say cancelled -- and orders that I've received still say processing -- I think you will have to just call- usually on the phone they have been right on it. Their system though- not so good. They will not hesitate to charge your card and then take their sweet time reversing it if they don't have it. Good luck!

I have been wearing my 4 hands w/bracelet- and have been surprised how much bigger it feels than their other 42mm watches on bands. Feels big, and looks big. I've been pretty impressed with Eterna's sport non bracelet watch bands. That black kontiki chrono at the Watchery ($899 or lower)-- that is a great watch and band combo. I've purchased a lot of the Eterna's and to me- that one takes the cake.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my Bulova precisionist at mine must be newer because it doesn't have the tuning fork logo. I agree this is a real steal-- I didn't have high hopes for it based on the very low price- but when I got it I realized it really is probably normally a few hundred dollar watch. The smooth hand is really nice- I don't have any quartz like it... it comes off as a much more expensive watch, certainly much more than $75!!


----------



## nam.vu.lu (Mar 21, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> This the one I bought,got it in the mail today:


The movement is nicer than the watch 
Very nice nevertheless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Do you have the older design 4 hands? Wondering how the older 4 hands 44mm would fit on 7+ flat wrist.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Agreed, their order status system is quite the joke. Cases in point, a watch I purchased from them 13 months ago (and that has since been delivered) still shows as "Processing"; as does the KonTiki 4 Hand that I purchased, subsequently canceled (but was never charged for) almost 1 month ago!



dart1214 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I ordered a kontiki 4 hand from jomashop yesterday. I got an order confirmation, charge was made on my card, and the order status on their site says processing as I type this...
> 
> ...





patrolmi said:


> I think their system is pretty messed up. I had an order that they cancelled that still says processing-- and I've had orders that I've received say cancelled -- and orders that I've received still say processing -- I think you will have to just call- usually on the phone they have been right on it. Their system though- not so good. They will not hesitate to charge your card and then take their sweet time reversing it if they don't have it. Good luck!
> 
> I have been wearing my 4 hands w/bracelet- and have been surprised how much bigger it feels than their other 42mm watches on bands. Feels big, and looks big. I've been pretty impressed with Eterna's sport non bracelet watch bands. That black kontiki chrono at the Watchery ($899 or lower)-- that is a great watch and band combo. I've purchased a lot of the Eterna's and to me- that one takes the cake.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of watches has a one day special on the -Men's Soleure Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Dark Blue Dial SS . For $999.99

Men's Soleure Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Dark Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I ordered a kontiki 4 hand from jomashop yesterday. I got an order confirmation, charge was made on my card, and the order status on their site says processing as I type this...
> 
> ...


Yep, and it will take you a week to get credit on your card. I have dealt with this twice in the past. Never again.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

ilikefishes said:


> Yep, and it will take you a week to get credit on your card. I have dealt with this twice in the past. Never again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This seems awfully fishy to me...I might even think illegal. In many countries there would be a law for electronic commerce that would prevent a vendor from charging a credit card until fulfillment was possible. What Joma should be doing is putting an authorization on the CC for the full amount and not actually charging the cardholder until shipping. Pay at the pump gas stations do this all the time with a "fill up to x" amount that is authorized but not charged.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Just rec'd the Bulova Precisionist 96B159 that was discussed over the weekend. The watch is listed on ebay as *"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"* for $75 delivered. Here is the link: Bulova Men&apos;s 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch | eBay
> 
> It came in typical Bulova box with owner's manual and tag. Upon examining the watch, it does show some slight markings on the case back, which normally occurs when the bracelet rubs against it. Because there are no other wear marks and the bracelet does not appear to have ever been sized, leads me to believe this was a retail store demo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I ordered one this morning.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

taike said:


> Still waiting for my order from May 8. Wonder if I should just cancel.


I, too, placed my Combat Sub order with Klepsoo on May 8th and I'm still waiting for tracking info of delivery.

I had been following up with Klepsoo, routinely. They would typically push out the delivery dates every 2 weeks at every inquiry. It has been about 2 months and 2 weeks now, but earlier this week Alessia has stated they will receive my order from the "manufacturer" some time this week. I hope all is true as I will patiently continue waiting.

For reference, I had ordered the "Phantom" variant on grey/black nato. Stick in there; our time will come soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

bboybatac said:


> I, too, placed my Combat Sub order with Klepsoo on May 8th and I'm still waiting for tracking info of delivery.
> 
> I had been following up with Klepsoo, routinely. They would typically push out the delivery dates every 2 weeks at every inquiry. It has been about 2 months and 2 weeks now, but earlier this week Alessia has stated they will receive my order from the "manufacturer" some time this week. I hope all is true as I will patiently continue waiting.
> 
> ...


It must really depend on the model you order. I ordered the "deep blue" variant on June 30 and it showed as being available in 15-20 days. Despite that, I got a shipping notice on July 4, and it arrived in California two days later. Good luck, I hope they don't keep stringing you along.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

el_duderino04 said:


> It must really depend on the model you order. I ordered the "deep blue" variant on June 30 and it showed as being available in 15-20 days. Despite that, I got a shipping notice on July 4, and it arrived in California two days later. Good luck, I hope they don't keep stringing you along.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Precisely. Klepsoo wouldn't be able to offer the prices they've been offering if they had the item in stock. They're selling off the distributor/manufacturer's incentives, and then getting the order fulfilled. This isn't uncommon. However, I think they got hit with a few more sales than they are expecting, or the distributor just can't meet the demand quickly enough. Different models are going to have different lead times though, hence the difference in time getting them.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Just rec'd the Bulova Precisionist 96B159 that was discussed over the weekend. The watch is listed on ebay as *"BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"* for $75 delivered. Here is the link: Bulova Men&apos;s 96B159 Precisionist Round Watch | eBay
> 
> It came in typical Bulova box with owner's manual and tag. Upon examining the watch, it does show some slight markings on the case back, which normally occurs when the bracelet rubs against it. Because there are no other wear marks and the bracelet does not appear to have ever been sized, leads me to believe this was a retail store demo.
> 
> ...


I was on the fence about this one for days. (Some utter nonsense got into my head about not really needing it.)

I went directly from reading your post to placing the order. I'm hoping I get lucky with a tuning fork model also.

Thanks for the photos and mini review.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

*TISSOT
Men's Couturier Automatic for $236 Shipped after code SANTA20, not bad for a swiss made automatic with 2825-2 movement, movement alone is as much as cost.*

Deal taken from slickdeals from few days ago but seems like they replenished stock. 3 left as of this posting.

Tissot Men's Couturier Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel (397618401) | Bluefly


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Barry S said:


> I was on the fence about this one for days. (Some utter nonsense got into my head about not really needing it.)


I was on the fence a couple of days due to having just bought the Citizen NB0040-58A but pulled the trigger anyway because it seemed like such a good deal (and is). However, believe I am trying to compensate for not having your white dial / blue hands KonTiki.

Re the NB0040-58A, it is still sealed in the plastic, trying to decide whether to keep or return with the hope of picking up a KonTiki (can't justify having both). It is the KonTiki that I really want. There, I said it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

falcondrgn said:


> TISSOT
> Men's Couturier Automatic for $236 Shipped after code SANTA20, not bad for a swiss made automatic with 2825-2 movement
> Deal taken from slickdeals from few days ago but seems like they replenished stock. 3 left as of this posting.
> 
> Tissot Men's Couturier Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel (397618401) | Bluefly


Like the case, really like the bracelet, love the price.......but the dial is all kinds of wrong.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Like the case, really like the bracelet, love the price.......but the dial is all kinds of wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I was on the fence about the dial as well but this video of the same watch in leather seems quite nice.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> I was on the fence a couple of days due to having just bought the Citizen NB0040-58A but pulled the trigger anyway because it seemed like such a good deal (and is). However, believe I am trying to compensate for not having your white dial / blue hands KonTiki.
> 
> Re the NB0040-58A, it is still sealed in the plastic, trying to decide whether to keep or return with the hope of picking up a KonTiki (can't justify having both). It is the KonTiki that I really want. There, I said it.


Return the citizen and try hard to get the kontiki. I highly doubt you will regret it.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> I was on the fence a couple of days due to having just bought the Citizen NB0040-58A but pulled the trigger anyway because it seemed like such a good deal (and is). However, believe I am trying to compensate for not having your white dial / blue hands KonTiki.
> 
> Re the NB0040-58A, it is still sealed in the plastic, trying to decide whether to keep or return with the hope of picking up a KonTiki (*can't justify having both*). It is the KonTiki that I really want. There, I said it.


"Justify" -- that's as foreign a word around here as "need."

Neither of those real-world notions will get in the way of the decision I have already made to keep both!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh my ... Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the Alpina Seastrong automatic chronograph diver for $875. It's $813.75 with Be Frugal rebate. That's about $330 better than the next-best price I see.

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Mens Watch Model: AL-725LB4V26


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone heard of this "fashion brand".
It's Quartz.
Wondering if the lower crown adjust the second time zone?
Dial could look incredible or cheap.
Mineral crystal. Blah.








http://www.bluefly.com/paul-perret-...97FB0B0-1E3C-53D2-A757-655AA4D5B942&cm_vc=PDP

If that has a referral link in it, it is not mine. I am not on blue fly.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

watcheshalfprice on eBay is at it again ... "Bulova authorized factory refurbished" 262 mhz beige-dial chronograph, model 96B231, for $99.99. That's a good $50 better than anybody else's price.

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay

Great-looking watch, and that second hand ... super-tempting. (Pic borrowed from Inter Webs)


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh my ... Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the Alpina Seastrong automatic chronograph diver for $875. It's $813.75 with Be Frugal rebate. That's about $330 better than the next-best price I see.
> 
> View attachment 8812738


Looks pretty good.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> watcheshalfprice on eBay is at it again ... "Bulova authorized factory refurbished" 262 mhz beige-dial chronograph, model 96B231, for $99.99. That's a good $50 better than anybody else's price.
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> Great-looking watch, and that second hand ... super-tempting.


A great deal for sure but be aware: While the chrono second hand sweeps smoothly, the full-time small seconds ticks at two beats per second.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> I was on the fence a couple of days due to having just bought the Citizen NB0040-58A but pulled the trigger anyway because it seemed like such a good deal (and is). However, believe I am trying to compensate for not having your white dial / blue hands KonTiki.
> 
> Re the NB0040-58A, it is still sealed in the plastic, trying to decide whether to keep or return with the hope of picking up a KonTiki (can't justify having both). It is the KonTiki that I really want. There, I said it.


I have that Citizen Grand Classic, and it is a really nice watch...I would say to keep it.

I am in a similar boat, since I also got a Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono from the Prime Day deal that is just sitting in its box. I am looking for an Eterna Kontiki Four Hands on bracelet but haven't had any luck. If I am able to land a Kontiki, then probably the Jazzmaster is going back for return.

First World Problems....


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

ilikefishes said:


> Yep, and it will take you a week to get credit on your card. I have dealt with this twice in the past. Never again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was on hold with Joma trying to get the credit issued. I went from being #2 in line, to #8 in line as I was holding. How did that happen lol?


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> watcheshalfprice on eBay is at it again ... "Bulova authorized factory refurbished" 262 mhz beige-dial chronograph, model 96B231, for $99.99. That's a good $50 better than anybody else's price.
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


tried a few straps on it, 'Elvis Strap' looks okay but NATO in Black or Brown look sweet - no jpegs though.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh my ... Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the Alpina Seastrong automatic chronograph diver for $875. It's $813.75 with Be Frugal rebate. That's about $330 better than the next-best price I see.
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Mens Watch Model: AL-725LB4V26
> 
> View attachment 8812738


I bought this same watch recently off ToM. It's a gorgeous watch but be aware it's HUGE - wears really big as not only is it 44w X 18h, but it's got a rectangular blocky profile. It also weighs a tonne. I ended up trading mine in as new condition for a Borealis and some cash.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you remember several pages back my ordeal with a Momo Design chrono diver that Iguana Sell said was automatic; I clicked "buy," then realized they were probably advertising it wrong and it was a quartz. It came, I looked at it, it was quartz, I sent it back and got a refund. I didn't have a problem with the fact that it was quartz -- I particularly don't mind that on a chrono -- but that it was priced as if it was an automatic, about $500.

Well, as I snuck a peek at it before sending it back, I really, REALLY liked the watch. Looked great and well-built.

Fast forward to today, The Watchery has it for $203 with coupon code 'WELCOMETOTW'

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $187. It's worth every bit of that. I trigger-pulled.

I have a slew of watches coming in, once again. I need another mini-purge in the collection, which I'm OK with, as I've got a number of watches I'm not wearing much anymore that I should probably move on from.

Momo Design MD281BK-11 Watches,Men's Dive Master Chronograph Black Rubber and Dial Ceramic Bezel, Diver Momo Design Quartz Watches


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Deep blue summer sale code "hydro" for 40% off. One of the new models looks like a larger version of the skx00x but they have grey, red, and yellow dials in addition to black and Pepsi style. 

It comes on a NATO but bracelet is available for $89 more. Sapphire crystal, NH35a movements, 300m water resist but 44mm/51 lug-to-lug has held me up. That's pretty big. Still, loving the yellow version.....

Maybe someone on a computer can post photos, on a phone..


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

I have been seeing these eterna for 899$ whereas most of the sites have been selling them for 1699$
*Eterna *

Style: 7682-41-10-1700 

thewatchery. com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=317269

Not sure if this is a good deal?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Deep blue summer sale code "hydro" for 40% off. One of the new models looks like a larger version of the skx00x but they have grey, red, and yellow dials in addition to black and Pepsi style.
> 
> It comes on a NATO but bracelet is available for $89 more. Sapphire crystal, NH35a movements, 300m water resist but 44mm/51 lug-to-lug has held me up. That's pretty big. Still, loving the yellow version.....
> 
> Maybe someone on a computer can post photos, on a phone..


Who is selling this one ?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Deep blue.

On the fence because of the large size and other micros that I all ready have on order (NTH) but I might give it a go for fun. I'm mid mod of a 8926 mod

Code is for whole site but specific watches are:

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/nadi30co.html


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you remember several pages back my ordeal with a Momo Design chrono diver that Iguana Sell said was automatic; I clicked "buy," then realized they were probably advertising it wrong and it was a quartz. It came, I looked at it, it was quartz, I sent it back and got a refund. I didn't have a problem with the fact that it was quartz -- I particularly don't mind that on a chrono -- but that it was priced as if it was an automatic, about $500.
> 
> Well, as I snuck a peek at it before sending it back, I really, REALLY liked the watch. Looked great and well-built.
> 
> ...


Says 48mm. Was it huge? Or small for the spec?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh my ... Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the Alpina Seastrong automatic chronograph diver for $875. It's $813.75 with Be Frugal rebate. That's about $330 better than the next-best price I see.
> 
> Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Mens Watch Model: AL-725LB4V26
> 
> View attachment 8812738


Now that's a great looking watch!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you have the older design 4 hands? Wondering how the older 4 hands 44mm would fit on 7+ flat wrist.


Mystery Solved!!! Jomashop has the older style 1598-41-41-0217 as being 42mm - when in fact it's 44mm according to other sites. That explains my comment that the bracelet version seem like the are a lot bigger-- because I got one that is bigger. I think my wrist is about 8" - honestly it's big. Noticeably.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

^^^ that's 42mm. Only the older style Four Hands XXL is 44mm.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi - anyone knows where to buy original 22 mm bracelets and straps Eterna Kontiki Date? I get no answer from Eterna. and the old Chrono Watch is sold out on most of the sites


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

They are very pricey, msg me and I can connect you with a usa AD that quoted me. I went through wus in the end, though.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

telling me?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> ^^^ that's 42mm. Only the older style Four Hands XXL is 44mm.


ok Right on -- it is.... Amazon has it listed wrong. It's a Big 42 if there is such a thing.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Deep blue summer sale code "hydro" for 40% off. One of the new models looks like a larger version of the skx00x but they have grey, red, and yellow dials in addition to black and Pepsi style. .....
> ...Maybe someone on a computer can post photos, on a phone..


Here you go.









Might take a stab at the orange or grey dial.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> This seems awfully fishy to me...I might even think illegal. In many countries there would be a law for electronic commerce that would prevent a vendor from charging a credit card until fulfillment was possible. What Joma should be doing is putting an authorization on the CC for the full amount and not actually charging the cardholder until shipping. Pay at the pump gas stations do this all the time with a "fill up to x" amount that is authorized but not charged.


When I waited for my KonTiki from Joma they did just that - authorization only until the watch shipped.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> ok Right on -- it is.... Amazon has it listed wrong. It's a Big 42 if there is such a thing.


That's interesting. I'm not saying you're wrong (it's your opinion, which is valid of course), but I have the same watch and I would disagree with the statement that it's a 'big' 42. I do have a Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT that I would classify as such.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Says 48mm. Was it huge? Or small for the spec?


I didn't try it on, as I was returning it. It's a chunk, for sure. I have an 8-inch wrist so I don't worry so much about such things.

Here is a video of it on a 6 3/4 inch wrist, and it doesn't hang over.

Men's Dive Master Chronograph Black Rubber and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Mystery Solved!!! Jomashop has the older style 1598-41-41-0217 as being 42mm - when in fact it's 44mm according to other sites. That explains my comment that the bracelet version seem like the are a lot bigger-- because I got one that is bigger. I think my wrist is about 8" - honestly it's big. Noticeably.
> 
> *
> View attachment 8814914
> *


I'm finding that I don't mind big dials on diver-type watches. But on a watch like that -- all-dial, casual dress -- increasingly it bothers me to go above 40mm.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

P415B said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of the "matte orange" Master 1K's....but I'm honestly really liking the new Nato Diver Sun Ray Orange...might have to snag it for an "October/Halloween" season watch!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> ..... If I am able to land a Kontiki, then probably the Jazzmaster is going back for return.
> 
> *First World Problems*....


I almost inserted those very words into my post. So true. Hmmm, wonder if we may read some of the same blogs?


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

It may or may not be a bargain but it was $50.00 at the TJ Maxx in Edinburgh Texas. I'm a sucker for blue stuff. Bezel actually works unidirectional. Screw down crown. It went home with me. I'll ponder it a couple of weeks before I size the bracelet I might just take it back.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

kinglee said:


> It may or may not be a bargain but it was $50.00 at the TJ Maxx in Edinburgh Texas. I'm a sucker for blue stuff. Bezel actually works unidirectional. Screw down crown. It went home with me. I'll ponder it a couple of weeks before I size the bracelet I might just take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch.

This is an excellent quartz beater. It has sapphire crystal and a good quality build. It retails for about 150$-200$. At 50$ it is a no brainer.

I use one in my work (titanium ore processing plant) and it still looks like new with only a couple of scratches on the case sides.

Keep it!

S.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

kinglee said:


> It may or may not be a bargain but it was $50.00 at the TJ Maxx in Edinburgh Texas. I'm a sucker for blue stuff. Bezel actually works unidirectional. Screw down crown. It went home with me. I'll ponder it a couple of weeks before I size the bracelet I might just take it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


South Texas is a long way from Montreal. All that way for a $50 watch? Surely there is 
a TJ Maxx a little closer. LOL...


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Does anyone have any reviews or impressions of those Deep Blue "Nato 300"? They look a little like the Turtle Reissues.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Having received my Mido Multifort Titanium 3-hander yesterday, it's reinforced how much of a steal it was.
> 
> Solid titanium case and bracelet with a hard rubber bezel, screw down crown, 100m WR, Elabore grade ETA 2836-2, and the best AR coating I've ever seen bar none. And from a brand that rates above Hamilton / Tissot and just below Longines in the Swatch pecking order, $425 shipped is pretty darned good.
> 
> ...


And here is mine! Thanks for the heads up. Fits perfectly! Light as a feather!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Good catch.
> 
> This is an excellent quartz beater. It has sapphire crystal and a good quality build. It retails for about 150$-200$. At 50$ it is a no brainer.
> 
> ...


Looks like I might be sizing the bracelet this weekend ! Thanks for the information.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Ahh hell at 40% off for a NH35 with sapphire, that's Seiko 5 money, I'll just buy it and see


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> I have one of the "matte orange" Master 1K's....but I'm honestly really liking the new Nato Diver Sun Ray Orange...might have to snag it for an "October/Halloween" season watch!


I'm stuck deciding if I like the "NATO diver" more than the master 1k. Cheap yellow watch either way for me. Stan just keeps pumping out new models!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Wristwatching said:


> Does anyone have any reviews or impressions of those Deep Blue "Nato 300"? They look a little like the Turtle Reissues.


They were just released. I think today is the first I've heard of them. Despite spending my first two years on WUS looking for a "larger SKX007", I'm not sure if I need this. I just landed an orange Sumo less than a week ago. First world problems indeed.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> Ahh hell at 40% off for a NH35 with sapphire, that's Seiko 5 money, I'll just buy it and see


Ditto, another back door Seiko for me...

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> South Texas is a long way from Montreal. All that way for a $50 watch? Surely there is
> a TJ Maxx a little closer. LOL...


Connecticut in the USA here, I would totally buy that Wenger for $50


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> They were just released. I think today is the first I've heard of them. Despite spending my first two years on WUS looking for a "larger SKX007", I'm not sure if I need this. I just landed an orange Sumo less than a week ago. First world problems indeed.


Same deal with me about the Seiko's. I recently picked up an SKX035 and find the 42mm a bit too small for my tastes. Like I mentioned earlier I have a Master 1K in matte orange AND matte yellow.

I e-mailed Sam earlier this evening and inquired about a PVD Black 300 Nato with Orange dial...you know a "one off" to see what he says.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Deep blue summer sale code "hydro" for 40% off. One of the new models looks like a larger version of the skx00x but they have grey, red, and yellow dials in addition to black and Pepsi style.
> 
> It comes on a NATO but bracelet is available for $89 more. Sapphire crystal, NH35a movements, 300m water resist but 44mm/51 lug-to-lug has held me up. That's pretty big. Still, loving the yellow version.....
> 
> Maybe someone on a computer can post photos, on a phone..


The gray dial is singing all the right tunes to me. It could look fantastic on a black leather strap and stay versatile.. But alas, they HAD to make it big  oh well.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Having received my Mido Multifort Titanium 3-hander yesterday, it's reinforced how much of a steal it was.
> 
> $425 shipped is pretty darned good.


How did you get it shipped to NZ for free? Or at all, for that matter?


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Ditto, another back door Seiko for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


If you squint, you'd swear it was a Seiko...not sure how I feel about it either way. Can't wait to see some shots of it in the wild.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

maxy_spy said:


> Hi - anyone knows where to buy original 22 mm bracelets and straps Eterna Kontiki Date? I get no answer from Eterna. and the old Chrono Watch is sold out on most of the sites


I've queried two shops (one is iguanasell, I forgot the other one) and they both quoted me ~$600 USD for KonTiki Date bracelet !! Of course I didn't buy the bracelet.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> How did you get it shipped to NZ for free? Or at all, for that matter?


Got it shipped Stateside for free. NZ Post YouShop from there.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

paper cup said:


> If you squint, you'd swear it was a Seiko...not sure how I feel about it either way. Can't wait to see some shots of it in the wild.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


It should get here in a few days.

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys, here's a very nice deal on a special edition Bulova Precisionist Chronograph: 140th Anniversary Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 96B241 for $238 after 10% coupon (SAVE10) @ Areatrend. Use CouponCabin for an extra 4% back (SAVE10 code is on their website so ok to use), bringing total to around $228!!!! for this beauty. Yes it's big, yes it's thick and yes it's heavy...but I have wanted a new precisionist and this one caught my eye a few weeks back... seeing this price on this baby was beyond an easy decision, especially at this price.

https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b241-watch-1681954086.aspx


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Got it shipped Stateside for free. NZ Post YouShop from there.


Oh I see. It did sound a bit too good to be true!



thedius said:


> Haha, eljay this is like the 100th time that this happens to you during Eterna sales man, you really need to change your sleeping schedule or migrate to a more Kontiki-deals friendly time zone


The curse ends here.









The only problem is that now I think I want a blue one...


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

^^^Right? ^^^^

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jentztan (May 4, 2016)

Where did you bought this from?



crysman2000 said:


> Very nice I really like it!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

eljay said:


> The curse ends here.
> 
> View attachment 8818994
> 
> ...


Could you please, please tell me where did you get that from?

Haven't seen this white/blue for sale for a while now.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> Oh I see. It did sound a bit too good to be true!
> 
> The curse ends here.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Where were you able to snag it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry to say that this one was ebay, and not quite at sale price, but as it turned out it was via a WUS user who got one in one of the sales so it sort of counts... right? b-)


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Can't tell the strap from eljay's photo, but the watch is available here guys:

Eterna Kontiki White Dial Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop

Just not the $499 price that we have all gotten used to by now... But still, quite tempting...


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

thedius said:


> Can't tell the strap from eljay's photo, but the watch is available here guys:
> 
> Eterna Kontiki White Dial Men's Watch 1250.41.81.1303 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop
> 
> Just not the $499 price that we have all gotten used to by now... But still, quite tempting...


Yeah, I've seen this a week or two ago. It was also linked here as well.
The problem is that the page says Quartz and some people here were sure that it might be a different watch with the wrong pictures.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow, your are right heady91, my mistake, turns out that Joma might have the wrong photo as you say as most other sites display this with the same part number:









Which is pretty cool looking, even if it is a quartz!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

thedius said:


> Wow, your are right heady91, my mistake, turns out that Joma might have the wrong photo as you say as most other sites display this with the same part number:
> 
> View attachment 8819570
> 
> ...


No problem man, thanks for trying to help 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

heady91 said:


> Yeah, I've seen this a week or two ago. It was also linked here as well.
> The problem is that the page says Quartz and some people here were sure that it might be a different watch with the wrong pictures.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


The thing that's weird about it is that the photo looks like one of Jomashop's own. I just don't know whether they've ever stocked the white auto on that particular rubber strap before though so I don't know whether it's an old photo.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Watchery has the Kontiki chrono stainless on the 'bay for $399 shipped. That's a deal I believe


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

City74 said:


> The Watchery has the Kontiki chrono stainless on the 'bay for $399 shipped. That's a deal I believe


Just a heads up, that is quartz as well.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

thedius said:


> Wow, your are right heady91, my mistake, turns out that Joma might have the wrong photo as you say as most other sites display this with the same part number:
> 
> View attachment 8819570
> 
> ...


Confirmed on the Eterna site:

http://eterna.com/en/products/collection/kontiki/watches/item/view/itemlist/nr/125041501360/

It seems like Joma photoshopped the image before they actually saw one.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

heady91 said:


> Just a heads up, that is quartz as well.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


YUP, I know. I like Quartz


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks like a great deal, 6hrs left!


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

That's a stiff delivery fee.


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

What would be considered a good price for this Fortis? Jomashop having 61% sale but even then it is around $699.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

How is this a bargain when bidding is still open? Unless, of course, this is your listing and you're trying to drum up interest?



dangerarea said:


> View attachment 8820194
> 
> Looks like a great deal, 6hrs left!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dangerarea said:


> View attachment 8820194
> 
> Looks like a great deal, 6hrs left!


It's a bid auction...with a HORRID delivery fee, that alone should scream "red flag".

I've shipped a 20 lbs pelican case with a declared value of $5000 with insurance coast to coast for less than what this joker is charging for delivery of a watch.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Blimey, almost every Fortis listed by Jomashop is at least 60% off, even the new models.


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> It's a bid auction...with a HORRID delivery fee, that alone should scream "red flag".
> 
> I've shipped a 20 lbs pelican case with a declared value of $5000 with insurance coast to coast for less than what this joker is charging for delivery of a watch.


Thanks for the advice! good to know what it is usually like. Anyway it is not my listing, this is by seller "summerdealer" on eBay.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> It's a bid auction...with a HORRID delivery fee, that alone should scream "red flag".
> 
> I've shipped a 20 lbs pelican case with a declared value of $5000 with insurance coast to coast for less than what this joker is charging for delivery of a watch.


That is regular shipping cost for Priority Mail International. Looks like this watch is in the US and the screen print is to a destination outside the US.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> That is regular shipping cost for Priority Mail International. Looks like this watch is in the US and the screen print is to a destination outside the US.


True, Standard Shipping to US is free:









I guess the problem with posting auctions is that you don't know if it is a deal or not before the actual end of the auction. And then, of course, it is too late...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

eljay said:


> Oh I see. It did sound a bit too good to be true!
> 
> The curse ends here.
> 
> ...


There a few things wrong about your post..

- The curse doesn't end until you own them all
- You think you want? You do want..!

There were a few on eBay auctions that sold for $660 - $690. Yes, it sucks to pay a premium over the sale price of WoW to someone that just wants to make a quick profit. But after these new ones are gone from eBay, there never may be another chance to buy a brand-new blue KonTiki on bracelet. Even at $800, still worth every penny.

The white and the blue certainly are a great pair. ;-)

I sized the bracelet yesterday after having it on my desk for about a week. It's spectacular! Have a Tikilicious Friday!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> There a few things wrong about your post..
> 
> - The curse doesn't end until you own them all
> - You think you want? You do want..!
> ...


nordwulf, you do understand that we hate you... I mean admire/envy you... No actually, we hate you!


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

thedius said:


> nordwulf, you do understand that we hate you... I mean admire/envy you... No actually, we hate you!


Definitely hate.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

This thread is evil. It finally got here. But this strap has to go.



















Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

I saw the Citizen BY0100-51H at TJ Maxx a few weeks ago and passed on it. After seeing it again in this thread a few times I wanted to go back and pick it up for $200 but it was already gone. Crap!


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah seriously! I saw it on clearance for $149 and whiffed on it. When I went back it was, of course, gone...



nam2212 said:


> I saw the Citizen BY0100-51H at TJ Maxx a few weeks ago and passed on it. After seeing it again in this thread a few times I wanted to go back and pick it up for $200 but it was already gone. Crap!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

gotta find me a TJ Maxx.

For those with Beefy wrists... Bulova Sea King which is a beauty in person.. $169 beat any amazon price

Men's Sea King Chronograph Watch - Watches & Jewelry - T.J.Maxx


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation is on a roll with its daily deals. Today it's the Frederique Constant Worldtimer, for $1,249. Be Frugal rebate takes that to $1161.57.

From a nice write-up in Hodinkee:

It is worth noting right up front that the Frederique Constant Worldtimer is a true worldtimer, not a GMT with a cities ring, meaning you can read the time in all timezones at once ... Here Frederique Constant has fitted the Worldtimer with a ring containing 24 major world cities and a 24-hour disc neatly divided into night and day. This ring is both marked with sun and moon and colored light and dark for easy reading. 
<snip>
Usually on a watch like this, you would see a pusher up around 2 o'clock. A simple click and the cities ring advances one timezone, changing your home time as well. But instead, Frederique Constant have streamlined things and the entire watch is operated from the single crown - this includes setting the time, calibrating the worldtimer, and setting the date register at 6 o'clock. Remember, *the FC-718 inside this worldtimer is a real manufacture movement*, and you can tell Frederique Constant designed it to be simple and clean from the ground up.

Looks and sounds awesome, though I wish it was the one with the inlaid globe in the dial.

Frederique Constant Worldtimer Mens Watch Model: FC-718MC4H6B


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

dangerarea said:


> View attachment 8820194
> 
> Looks like a great deal, 6hrs left!


The seller is located in California. I won an auction a few days ago from the same seller. The watch was shipped the next day, now en route and can't wait to get it. Even the jomashop's prices I think are good.

This is fantastic watch. I saw it in person at the Watchbuys Roadshow. I was going to buy it from them, but since all the other Fortis ADs lost their license to Watchbuys, they are selling the new models at great prices.










"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

jentztan said:


> Where did you bought this from?


It was on sale on Amazon a few days ago for $35.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the venerable Seiko SKX009K dive watch with Pepsi bezel on rubber for $145.99 with coupon code 'EXTRA15'

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $133.87. Nicest price, by far, I've seen on one of these in quite a while.

https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx009k-watch-1681873608.aspx


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the venerable Seiko SXK009K dive watch with Pepsi bezel on rubber for $145.99 with coupon code 'EXTRA15'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $133.87. Nicest price, by far, I've seen on one of these in quite a while.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx009k-watch-1681873608.aspx


What happened to the engraved caseback?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. How the Beatles frugal part works ? 


WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the venerable Seiko SXK009K dive watch with Pepsi bezel on rubber for $145.99 with coupon code 'EXTRA15'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $133.87. Nicest price, by far, I've seen on one of these in quite a while.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx009k-watch-1681873608.aspx


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Not a deal...
Got my Macy's deal in today. Harris packaging. The watch box top was destroyed in transit and that caused the watch and spare strap to be thrown around inside. Lucky the watch was spared from any damage.

Took it off the cf strap which is actually nice, but wanted the key west strap on it from Cincy Strap works


















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnooPPP (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm sure its been mentioned somewhere on this forum, but due to the Brexit, its cheaper to buy a lot of UK watches in pounds.

An 1800 Christopher Ward moonwatch in USD paid in pounds is only around 1400 right now...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Thanks. How the Beatles frugal part works ?


1. Go to befrugal.com

2. Register

3. Go to Area Trend through searching for it and clicking the link at the Be Frugal site.

4. Search for the watch, order and use coupon code at Area Trend.

Because you went to the site through Be Frugal and have registered, you'll get an 8.3% rebate. The amount varies from time to time and store to store. You may have to accumulate up to $25 in rebates to cash out on them, and you typically have to wait about three months to get your money, as they want to avoid scams where somebody buys a watch, gets the rebate and then returns the watch.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the venerable Seiko SXK009K dive watch with Pepsi bezel on rubber for $145.99 with coupon code 'EXTRA15'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $133.87. Nicest price, by far, I've seen on one of these in quite a while.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx009k-watch-1681873608.aspx


This is indeed a very good price! Any comments from those that have dealt with AreaTrend in the past? Are they easy to deal with? Like many watch sellers, there are a number of unhappy customers out there. Anyone who has ordered from them from Canada want to share their experience?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

alexgand said:


> What happened to the engraved caseback?


Looks like they covered it up - prob to shield serial numbers etc.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I bought a Seiko SnZh from Areatrend and it got here quick and all was well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Found on Slickdeals:

Swiss Legend 1000m dive watch with STP1-11 movement (same as the Emporio Armani watches) with a watch winder for $159.99. Use promo code SUMMERLUXURY10 to drop the price to $149.99. Cash back makes it $138 net. Any watch winder is worth at least $20, so that makes the actual watch under $120. That pretty much makes it a Swiss automatic "wall watch". 

Black:
http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...promotion_code=AGEN16090071416161620199309525

Blue:
Swiss Legend 10062A-33-SM-W Watches,Abyssos Auto SS Blue Dial SS w/Winder, Diver Swiss Legend Automatic Watches


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Found on Slickdeals:
> 
> Swiss Legend 1000m dive watch with STP1-11 movement (same as the Emporio Armani watches) with a watch winder for $159.99. Use promo code SUMMERLUXURY10 to drop the price to $149.99. Cash back makes it $138 net. Any watch winder is worth at least $20, so that makes the actual watch under $120. That pretty much makes it a Swiss automatic "wall watch".
> 
> ...


Swiss Legend Abyssos automatic watches are VERY well built with a very good movement. The only negative is the size and weight of the watch...again if those aren't issues you won't find a better watch at this price...PERIOD!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Found on Slickdeals:
> 
> Swiss Legend 1000m dive watch with STP1-11 movement (same as the Emporio Armani watches) with a watch winder for $159.99. Use promo code SUMMERLUXURY10 to drop the price to $149.99. Cash back makes it $138 net. Any watch winder is worth at least $20, so that makes the actual watch under $120. That pretty much makes it a Swiss automatic "wall watch".
> 
> ...


Been wanting to try one.
19mm thick!
That is a brick.
Anyone ever buy one?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Found on Slickdeals:
> 
> Swiss Legend 1000m dive watch with STP1-11 movement (same as the Emporio Armani watches) with a watch winder for $159.99. Use promo code SUMMERLUXURY10 to drop the price to $149.99. Cash back makes it $138 net. Any watch winder is worth at least $20, so that makes the actual watch under $120. That pretty much makes it a Swiss automatic "wall watch".
> 
> ...


Your links both go to the blue dial...just FYI.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

nello said:


> Been wanting to try one.
> 19mm thick!
> That is a brick.
> Anyone ever buy one?


46 mm case
19mm thick 
312 grams, over 11 oz.
I am not sure brick is appropriate; anvil, anchor?
Lovely and inexpensive though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Your links both go to the blue dial...just FYI.


Maybe I really like the blue one??? Ok, I fixed it.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

nello said:


> Been wanting to try one.
> 19mm thick!
> That is a brick.
> Anyone ever buy one?


Yikes......that sucker is HUGE


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Maybe I really like the blue one??? Ok, I fixed it.


Blue is already sold out lol


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Decided to abandon my search for a Kontiki 4 Hand, and keep the Hamilton Auto Chrono from Prime Day.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

thedius said:


> Wow, your are right heady91, my mistake, turns out that Joma might have the wrong photo as you say as most other sites display this with the same part number:
> 
> View attachment 8819570
> 
> ...


I want this watch.......


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

audiolab1 said:


> This is indeed a very good price! Any comments from those that have dealt with AreaTrend in the past? Are they easy to deal with? Like many watch sellers, there are a number of unhappy customers out there.


Bought a Suunto from them. All good.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nello said:


> Been wanting to try one.
> 19mm thick!
> That is a brick.
> Anyone ever buy one?


I had the version before this with an ETA about 5 years ago. For $160 it's an incredible deal.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the venerable Seiko SKX009K dive watch with Pepsi bezel on rubber for $145.99 with coupon code 'EXTRA15'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $133.87. Nicest price, by far, I've seen on one of these in quite a while.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx009k-watch-1681873608.aspx


Gah! Now I'm torn between this and the slightly larger Deep Blue from yesterday.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

alexgand said:


> What happened to the engraved caseback?


They just have terrible stock photo.... I got my SKX009 from them (via jet.com) in Nov caseback (and rest of watch) is what you would expect...

that is a good price for the 009 vs what they have been selling for recently.


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

World of Watches has a demo Oris Coltrane for $920. This seems like a good price on a beautiful and fairly rare model (1000 pieces). They are regularly advertised used for well over this price.

Men's Artelier John Coltrane Auto Ltd. Ed. Black Leather & Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has Nomos Glashutte!

The prices, while not stunning, are good.

Nomos Doorbuster Event - Jomashop


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Decided to abandon my search for a Kontiki 4 Hand, and keep the Hamilton Auto Chrono from Prime Day.
> 
> View attachment 8826186


Wow what a looker! How much did you pay?


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

UKUSANL1 said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to abandon my search for a Kontiki 4 Hand, and keep the Hamilton Auto Chrono from Prime Day.
> ...


Thanks. I got it for $683 tax included...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Confirmed on the Eterna site:
> 
> Kontiki
> 
> It seems like Joma photoshopped the image before they actually saw one.


"photoshopped the image before they actually saw one"?

Sounds pretty sketchy to me. I hope they spilled beer on their Cheez-its whilst doing so.

Besides, if the band really looks like that, it'd have to go---it looks like some kid's mum was trying to create a neoprene scuba suit, sewing by hand, then created a watch band from the leftover scraps.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

If it's a photoshop it's a pretty bloody good one...

I think it's just a mismatch between the photos and the listing.


----------



## UKUSANL1 (Nov 17, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks. I got it for $683 tax included...


Not bad at all! Congrats on the steal


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This thread is evil. It finally got here. But this strap has to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I wish I could get. Even better if I could get one on a bracelet.

sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

tylehman said:


> This is exactly what I wish I could get. Even better if I could get one on a bracelet.
> 
> sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


They never sold this model with a bracelet. I've already got an orange perlon on the way, but I'm probably going to do a shark mesh for daily wear. The orange leather is nice, but it is too thick for my liking.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$232 after 20% off with SANTA20

Tissot Men's Heritage Pr 516 Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial Ss (397626901) | Bluefly


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Massdrop has a great deal on the Victorinox Officer's Automatic Watch w/ETA 2824-2 and sapphire crystal. $279.99 once six people commit. $7.95 shipping in the US.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-officers-automatic-watch


















EDIT: 6 already committed - $279.99 unlocked.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

And for those who have spent too much time on this thread, Massdrop has the full variety of Wolf Windsor watch boxes at excellent prices even considering the $9.25 shipping.

5-piece: $47.99
10-piece: $59.99
10-piece with drawer: $84.99
15-piece: $79.99

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-1...otional 2016-07-23&utm_term=Daily Promotional

I've got the 10-piece. The quality is excellent with a padded interior, lined, angled slots, and a tempered glass lid.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the venerable Seiko SKX009K dive watch with Pepsi bezel on rubber for $145.99 with coupon code 'EXTRA15'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $133.87. Nicest price, by far, I've seen on one of these in quite a while.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx009k-watch-1681873608.aspx


Thank you for posting this deal, and for those that commented on their experience with AreaTrend. I have been on the fence about picking up an SKX009 for nearly a year, and then recently heard that they are discontinued. Naturally then, finding these for a good price is becoming extremely difficult. So, I pulled the trigger. There was a little system weirdness that probably will result in my Befrugal discount not counting, but it is still an excellent price. $9.95 for shipping to Canada is also extremely reasonable, compared to what other vendors tend to charge. I'll update my experience once I have the watch in my hands after I return from holiday in a couple of weeks. Cheers!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Forgive me if already posted...

Hamilton Men's H32515535 Jazzmaster Analog Display Brown Watch


*$362.50!!
*
You can purchase this from Amazon or Macy's at this price. Camelx3 shows this is by far, the lowest price this watch has been sold for.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Watchery has everything 10% off today. The Eterna Quartz Chrono usually is $449 but shows $419 in the shopping cart - 10% = $378. You may even be able to get the Befrugal cash back for another 8% off. coupon: SITEWIDE10

Even though it is quartz, you'll still get the wonderful Eterna quality and bracelet.
Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

TheWatchery is doing an extra 10% off everything, today only, with code "sitewide10".

Edit: Nordwulf beat me to it, LOL!


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Robangel said:


> "photoshopped the image before they actually saw one"?
> 
> Sounds pretty sketchy to me. I hope they spilled beer on their Cheez-its whilst doing so.
> 
> Besides, if the band really looks like that, it'd have to go---it looks like some kid's mum was trying to create a neoprene scuba suit, sewing by hand, then created a watch band from the leftover scraps.


That's what is commonly referred to as a 'Gummy Strap'. Leather inserts stitched to a rubber strap base. Hublot has used them for years on some of their watches.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Massdrop has a great deal on the Victorinox Officer's Automatic Watch w/ETA 2824-2 and sapphire crystal. $279.99 once six people commit. $7.95 shipping in the US.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-officers-automatic-watch
> 
> ...


If you like the older brother version, Amazon has that for $225 - very nice price for a very nice watch on bracelet....I think it has the same movement? 
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...odeID=7141123011&keywords=victorinox+officers
Lowest price per camelX3:
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Victorinox-Swiss-241370-Officers-Mecha/product/B002T190LI


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Swiss Legend Abyssos automatic watches are VERY well built with a very good movement. The only negative is the size and weight of the watch...again if those aren't issues you won't find a better watch at this price...PERIOD!


Those are going for $500+ in Canada = approx $380US 
https://www.amazon.ca/Swiss-Legend-...r_1_29?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1469297359&sr=1-29


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure if this is a "deal" or not - cuz I've never heard of them but:
Shield "Cousteau" 500m Swiss Dive watches are on sale at Cadence for $109:
:: Cadence watches :: Shield Cousteau 801 :: awesome style for less money
Joma is selling them for $399


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> That's what is commonly referred to as a 'Gummy Strap'. Leather inserts stitched to a rubber strap base. Hublot has used them for years on some of their watches.


To each their own and fair enough on the 'Gummy Strap' (not on photoshopping product though), but the way the Gummy Band looks, as well as the way most Hublots look to me anyways, is too 'over the top'. I like some watches that do make a bold visual statement, but Hublot's designs and prices, don't add up for me.

Blue does make a great color for a watch though --- my Seiko SRP453, 'Bluefin' blue sunburst dial, blue wrist band and all, is a true favorite of mine. I can forgive it being up to a minute slow a week, having a bezel that's occasionally nail breakingly hard to turn according to tempreture and humidity--things that are actually getting worse, things that'd usually make me ditch a watch. While it wasn't that expensive, it's to me like an exotic sports car or super model, in that I tend to put up with crap from them I typically wouldn't and shouldn't.

It's ridiculous comparing watches to cars and women, but I had a Jaguar XKE one time that even when it wouldn't run, (often) I still enjoyed just sitting in it with the top down. Probably should've put a fan on the hood to simulate the wind running thru my hair while I still had hair. In fact, I miss it more now than I do my exwife.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> i am trying to talk myself into the blue dial you just bought, which is probably a sign I shouldn't buy it. I normally try to talk myself out of a watch... I did notice in the description that the seller states year of manuf. as 2012 so they should have the tuning fork at 12 but as you mentioned the picture is of a 2015 year model. I prefer the fork but it may need a fresh battery. Congrats on the pick up as it appears to be a lot of watch for the dough.


Mine came today, 4 days earlier than scheduled. It doesn't have the tuning fork, but it's a stunning timepiece. Not a mark on it anywhere, so it's new in every sense of the word. Very pleased.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jc penny has the srp775 on sale for 278 with code shop15

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I stopped by a jewelry store today and picked up a cheap strap for my Bucherer. I think the color looks good, and my CW Bader clasp fit.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Jeanrichard Ronde Small seconds for $1095 at weekly special at Ashford










I got mine a few months ago and love it.

JeanRichard 1681 60310-11-131-AA6 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


If the price is the same go with the bracelet you like more as they'd both look awesome.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


I got the skx009 with the jubilee, and got the strapcode oyster. Wore both. Imho, the stock jubilee wears nice, but off the wrist has a less than substantial feeling. Hollow end links, but they make the bracelet lighter and comfy.

All costs being equal, I prefer the strapcode. I got the skx 009 on bracelet about a year ago from Japan for about $109 when the yen was weak , and probably wouldn't spend the $50 for the strapcode bracelet if I had to do it again.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


Strapcode

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


I have the 007 and 009 and can say that the stock jubilee leaves something to be desired in a bracelet. However, it is serviceable and I recommend that you try it out before spending on a strapcode super oyster. I have both the strapcode SO and the jubilee. I choose to wear the 009 on the SO and the 007 in NATO.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

kpjimmy said:


> Not a deal...
> Got my Macy's deal in today. Harris packaging. The watch box top was destroyed in transit and that caused the watch and spare strap to be thrown around inside. Lucky the watch was spared from any damage.
> 
> Took it off the cf strap which is actually nice, but wanted the key west strap on it from Cincy Strap works
> ...


That stinks about your packaging. Mine came in good shape and for $300 it is a great deal. The leather strap is nice but I decided I like the Velcro strap better. Gives an exact fit, which is rare for a strap or bracelet for me.










Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> Jeanrichard Ronde Small seconds for $1095 at weekly special at Ashford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine, too, and I paid more than that!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> TheWatchery is doing an extra 10% off everything, today only, with code "sitewide10".


Thanks guys, that pushed me over the edge on the Swiss Legend Abyssos that was on sale yesterday. The price has been raised today, but the sale code from yesterday for $340 off still works - code "_AGEN16090071416161620199309525"._ Drops the price to $159.99.

That code combines with the SITEWIDE10 code for a final price of $143.99. Befrugal gives another 8% cash back, making the final, final price $132.47 for a watch with a Swiss made automatic movement! Plus that still includes a watch winder. Just last week I got the Zodiac Jet-O-Matic with the same STP 1-11 movement and I have been very happy with it, although it's been ~15 s/d fast. I figure for $132 I might just stick the Swiss Legend watch on the shelf and use the movement as a spare for my Zodiac!!! It would be cheaper to swap the movements than to have the Zodiac serviced.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


The skx007/009 stock jubilee bracelet is an excellent bracelet for the price range of the watch. Although it uses hollow end links, which is standard for the price, it is very well made, looks good, and super comfortable. It's light in weight which makes it [again] SUPER comfortable. The strapcode bracelet will be much heavier, which is something I learned -the hard way- to always avoid in bracelets.


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the venerable Seiko SKX009K dive watch with Pepsi bezel on rubber for $145.99 with coupon code 'EXTRA15'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it to $133.87. Nicest price, by far, I've seen on one of these in quite a while.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx009k-watch-1681873608.aspx


I couldn't help myself and grabbed one of these yesterday. I had a 22mm strapcode super oyster for this model lying around that needed a watch. $9.95 postage to Australia. So cheap. Hopefully it gets here. 
Now I'm off to get a ceramic bezel insert and sapphire. Knowing me, it will probably end with a new dial and hands as well. My cheap watch is going to end up being anything but. Damn this hobby!


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Strapcode make both a straight 22mm Super Oyster as well as one that tapers to 18mm at the clasp. This would decrease weight a bit and possibly increase comfort.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

DuncanP said:


> I couldn't help myself and grabbed one of these yesterday. I had a 22mm strapcode super oyster for this model lying around that needed a watch. $9.95 postage to Australia. So cheap. Hopefully it gets here.
> Now I'm off to get a ceramic bezel insert and sapphire. Knowing me, it will probably end with a new dial and hands as well. My cheap watch is going to end up being anything but. Damn this hobby!


ceramic pepsi?


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Decided to abandon my search for a Kontiki 4 Hand, and keep the Hamilton Auto Chrono from Prime Day.
> 
> View attachment 8826186


Wow - stunning watch! What model is that? I've been looking for a silver faced auto chrono - so sad I missed that prime day deal!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

spincycle said:


> Wow - stunning watch! What model is that? I've been looking for a silver faced auto chrono - so sad I missed that prime day deal!


H32616553


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

For those who like pictures of shiny things--and I would be one--here are two recent acquisitions due to the tireless efforts of you shameless enablers, er, selfless facilitators:

25% Klepsoo promo:










Wasn't sure about this strap until I wore it. Verdict: Nice.










Stowa's "my bad" promo (onion crown, brushed case with this one). Bracelet included for the price of their so-so leather strap:










Sincerely, guys, thank you! |>


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $232 after 20% off with SANTA20
> 
> Tissot Men's Heritage Pr 516 Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial Ss (397626901) | Bluefly


How easy is it to change the strap on one of these?


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

beefyt said:


> ceramic pepsi?


I don't think such a thing exists. DLW watches do a few different designs and colours, but not a Pepsi. 
I'll probably just go black, or maybe a batman gmt.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

DuncanP said:


> I don't think such a things exists. DLW watches do a few different designs and colours, but not a Pepsi.
> I'll probably just go black, or maybe a batman gmt.


I realize I need to post this in the Seiko mods thread, but yes- I love DLW ceramics. Was hoping that you'd run across a pepsi!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Linky for the JCPenney Turtle?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Thanks guys, that pushed me over the edge on the Swiss Legend Abyssos that was on sale yesterday. The price has been raised today, but the sale code from yesterday for $340 off still works - code "_*AGEN16090071416161620199309525*"._ Drops the price to $159.99.
> 
> That code combines with the SITEWIDE10 code for a final price of $143.99. Befrugal gives another 8% cash back, making the final, final price $132.47 for a watch with a Swiss made automatic movement! Plus that still includes a watch winder. Just last week I got the Zodiac Jet-O-Matic with the same STP 1-11 movement and I have been very happy with it, although it's been ~15 s/d fast. I figure for $132 I might just stick the Swiss Legend watch on the shelf and use the movement as a spare for my Zodiac!!! It would be cheaper to swap the movements than to have the Zodiac serviced.


Not sure what code that is...but the site doesn't recognize it.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

francobollo said:


> Linky for the JCPenney Turtle?


Use "SHOP15" promo code for extra 25%.

Link: Here.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Not sure what code that is...but the site doesn't recognize it.


Swiss Legend 10062A-11-SM-W Watches,Abyssos Auto SS Black Dial SS w/Winder, Diver Swiss Legend Automatic Watches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CanucksFan said:


> How easy is it to change the strap on one of these?


Easy. Same as any other bracelet attached with springbars.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

How cheap has that white face Tissot Heritage PR516 been in the past? The link posted previously is showing that it's sold out at $232 but jomashop has it listed at $299


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CanucksFan said:


> How cheap have these been in the past? Link is sold out but jomashop has it for $299.


I paid $10 less from joma, probably with a coupon. It wears larger than you would think and the bracelet requires some heavy manipulation to conform to wrist curvature.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> Thank you for posting this deal, and for those that commented on their experience with AreaTrend. I have been on the fence about picking up an SKX009 for nearly a year, and then recently heard that they are discontinued. Naturally then, finding these for a good price is becoming extremely difficult. So, I pulled the trigger. There was a little system weirdness that probably will result in my Befrugal discount not counting, but it is still an excellent price. $9.95 for shipping to Canada is also extremely reasonable, compared to what other vendors tend to charge. I'll update my experience once I have the watch in my hands after I return from holiday in a couple of weeks. Cheers!


Sounds like you fell off on the right side of the fence! I think everyone who's 'into' watches ought to have an 009 or 007 in their collection at one time or another. My 009 was purchased in the Philippines, has been back there several times, onto Japan, China, the Caribbean, to South America, as well as a host of other countries. I've taken it to places where I didn't see another Caucasian person for weeks---to places so far out in the country, we had to walk towards town to hunt! It's colors today are as faded as my favorite pair of Levis and while the bezel's not as easy as it once was, I just pick the dang thing up and it still starts right up.

If a Rolex Submariner is the iconic dive watch for collectors here and well known to the 'monied' set, the Seiko 007's, 009's and their similar predecessors dating back to 1965, were and are, if not familiar and actually obtainable to millions, not just far fetched dream watches.

Not only have these watches been worn by countless combat soldiers, but Gene Krantz, the NASA Flight Director, who helped land Apollo 11 and it's men on the moon and also helped bring a heavily comprimised Apollo 13 back to earth against rather long odds, wore a close cousin, a humble Seiko 5 model, during our space program's most challenging times.

Everyone seems to recall the Omega and Bulova Swiss 'moon watches', but the guy in charge put HIS trust in a Seiko!


----------



## carlborg (Oct 6, 2013)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


I took the stock jubilee and tossed it in a drawer. The folded links (not just end links...the center links were folded as well) were horrible. I purchased a Strapcode Jubilee. Solid links throughout and a dream to wear. I highly recommend it.


----------



## samima (Feb 23, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation is on a roll with its daily deals. Today it's the Frederique Constant Worldtimer, for $1,249. Be Frugal rebate takes that to $1161.57.
> 
> It is worth noting right up front that the Frederique Constant Worldtimer is a true worldtimer, not a GMT with a cities ring, meaning you can read the time in all timezones at once ... Here Frederique Constant has fitted the Worldtimer with a ring containing 24 major world cities and a 24-hour disc neatly divided into night and day. This ring is both marked with sun and moon and colored light and dark for easy reading.
> <snip>
> ...




Nice watch, the problem is that Russia stopped using daylight saving time, so Moscow is out of sync half a year.

With normal GMT you don't have this issue

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

nachodaddy said:


> Mine came today, 4 days earlier than scheduled. It doesn't have the tuning fork, but it's a stunning timepiece. Not a mark on it anywhere, so it's new in every sense of the word. Very pleased.


Mine came a few days ago. With the tuning fork. I'm going to write a review. It's gorgeous. So much depth to the dial!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

JCPenney has the Citizen BN0151-09L on rubber strap in stock. Normal price is ~$221, but after SHOP15 coupon, it's down to ~$166.
Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney

The watch is $150 at Jomashop, whenever it's in stock there, but given that this watch and its black-dialed counterpart has become harder to find these days, paying a bit more might not be so bad if it's a watch you really want.

As I'm sure I've said at least a few times in this thread, I have the black dial version of this watch with the OEM bracelet and it's one of my favorite watches. It's the only one that survived my most recent watch "purge" too, haha. It's a fantastic tool watch that has a very hefty/durable feel to it.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

norsairius said:


> JCPenney has the Citizen BN0151-09L on rubber strap in stock. Normal price is ~$221, but after SHOP15 coupon, it's down to ~$166.
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney
> 
> The watch is $150 at Jomashop, whenever it's in stock there, but given that this watch and its black-dialed counterpart has become harder to find these days, paying a bit more might not be so bad if it's a watch you really want.
> ...


Penney was selling these for $118 exactly one year ago, it may go lower.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Sea-Gull Double Retrograde 819.317 Watch $165 + $8.25 s/h
*https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagull-819-317-watch


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


I have SKX watches with the Seiko jubilee 44G1ZZ and very pleased. I was somewhat skeptical of buying due to all the negative and snarky remarks but I think that is unfair. Be aware there are two versions of the Seiko jubilee: 

Consists entirely of folded links and folded / hollow end pieces. I have no experience with this one. You should be able to find it for $20-30. I feel that may be the one that gets many negative comments.
Combination of solid and folded links with folded / hollow end pieces, the 44G1ZZ that I own. Specifically, the outer links and center links are solid stainless. The two thin links adjacent to the center link are folded. The clasp is the weakest element of the bracelet. It is the standard flip over deployant type (signed "SEIKO"). It does not have a double button spring release but requires you to flick the safety tab up/open and then open the clasp. It is stiff when new and can be a nuisance. OTOH, it is nicely finished, very secure, constructed of thick gauge stainless and has five (5) micro adjustment holes, meaning you should be able to get perfect fit.

Either bracelet will fit the SKX case perfectly. The bracelet is extremely comfortable. If you look around, you can find the 44G1ZZ between $30-40. It is an excellent value and looks great on the SKX.

I have never owned a Strapcode bracelet. They may be fine products but pricey. On principle, I balk at paying $60+ for a mass produced 3rd party product consisting of non-precious metal. Just my opinion.


----------



## Christian Soto (Jun 4, 2015)

$189 on amazon with prime shipping, not a huge discount there and 2 day delivery from Amazon, now i need to decide if I want to wait for $5 savings.......


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Special Watch Offer - Revue Thommen XLarge Date Pointer Watch Only at Gemnation, $519 before any other reductions (coupons, cashback).










 
 *Watch Details*

*Brand Name:* Revue Thommen

*Style Number:* 10012.(I'M A SCAMMER)

*Series:* XLarge Date Pointer

*Case Material: *Stainless Steel
*Dial Color:* Black Guilloche Patterned Dial

*Movement:* Automatic

*Engine:* ETA 2836-2

*Functions:* Hours, Minutes, Central Seconds, Pointer Date

*Case Diameter:* 42.5 mm

*Caseback:* Exhibition case back revealing beautiful movement
*Bezel Material:* Stainless Steel, polished finish *Calendar:* Pointer Date
*Watch Bracelet / Strap Material:* Leather - Black

_____________________________________

*Retail Price:* $1,485.00
*Today Only:* $519.00​ *Your Savings:* $966.00 (65%)​
,
​


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Joma has the old style Kontiki on bracelet back in stock for $995.

Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 124041430219 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> Penney was selling these for $118 exactly one year ago, it may go lower.


I will own this at $118.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

Celebrating the all NEW HYDRO 91 All Natural Rubber Strap - the Perfect accessory for your favorite Watch ! - Home

take 40% off w code HYDRO


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Klepsoo is still offering some good deals on Glycine watches. I chatted with them last week and you can use code CHATGLY20 for an additional 20% off. It may take a month before they arrive but the prices are good. The Combat Sub models are popular but there are other nice Combat models as well.

Just a few samples, many available. Bracelet models are about $80 more. https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/glycine/

Combat 6 Vintage 43mm - $557










Combat 6 - $620










Still tempted by the Golden Eye.. $660


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

norsairius said:


> JCPenney has the Citizen BN0151-09L on rubber strap in stock. Normal price is ~$221, but after SHOP15 coupon, it's down to ~$166.
> Citizen® Mens Eco-Drive Blue Professional Diver Strap Watch - JCPenney
> 
> The watch is $150 at Jomashop, whenever it's in stock there, but given that this watch and its black-dialed counterpart has become harder to find these days, paying a bit more might not be so bad if it's a watch you really want.
> ...


My math comes up with $166 being 25% off of $221, do you have a different code or different math?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> My math comes up with $166 being 25% off of $221, do you have a different code or different math😨


Isn't that what he said?


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Go for it. It's well worth the wait at those prices. My combat sub is running spot on with atomic time since i set it almost a week ago. Amazing quality for the money



nordwulf said:


> Klepsoo is still offering some good deals on Glycine watches. I chatted with them last week and you can use code CHATGLY20 for an additional 20% off. It may take a month before they arrive but the prices are good. The Combat Sub models are popular but there are other nice Combat models as well.
> 
> Just a few samples, many available. Bracelet models are about $80 more. https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/glycine/
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

My mistake, I assumed that shop15 took 15% off


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I got my Glycine Combat Sub last week and hadn't had a chance to play with it yet but when I try and unscrew the crown the minute and hour hands move. Once I finally get it unscrewed the same thing happens when I try to screw it back in and it's very hard to turn the crown. Anyone else had any issue like that?


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

italy7 said:


> Guys any group consensus on the seiko 009, will the stock jubilee bracelet be ok,or,will picking up the rubber band And purchasing a strap code super oyster or engineer be that much better? It would work out to same price as stock jubilee model.


I purchased the 009 from Areatrend at around the same price several months ago and purchased the strapcode super jubilee with a sub clasp. No issues with Areatrend, though I did get the chapter ring aligned and the watch regulated locally, which in the end amounts to the same price as going into a dealer and picking a perfect example, perhaps. I knew it would be luck of the draw.

I wouldn't buy the strapcode bracelet again. It's definitely heavier, if that's your priority but I found it far less comfortable than the stock jubilee, and not much of a visual upgrade. I had to polish all the edges before it was practical to wear.

I've written in a strapcode thread about this (on mobile so don't have a link sorry), but the end links look sloppy to me--the design more than the finishing. It's due to the way the endlinks connect to the bracelet. On the stock jubilee (and Rolex jubilee) the bracelet connects to the endlink via the two central prongs. On the strapcode it's reversed and connects via a two prongs from the end link side--and those prongs are twice as long as the prongs in the bracelet. This ends up making the end link on the strapcode look like it has "buck teeth", to use another member's parlance.

Another issue is the clasp I choose, which I suppose is my own fault. The sub clasp isn't a good visual match for the jubilee and it's very thick. If you go with the strapcode jubilee I would try a different clasp, as it was a big part of why I found it uncomfortable.

I think a lot of people like the endmill and the oyster from strapcode.

I would say try the stock jubilee first and then decide.

Quality doesn't always equate with weight. The thing about the original Rolex jubilee is that the lightness of the bracelet was a feature, not a bug. On a watch (the skx) that Hodinkee said was (and felt) the heaviest in their office when they did their watch weight article, adding to it may not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow.

Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope matte white dial on light brown leather for $628 with coupon code 'AFFTERRA628'

Be Frugal rebate takes it to $590.32.

Wow.

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-701-HDE0 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about this Deep Blue?

http://www.deepbluewatches.com/daditaussbld1.html

Couldn't find anything about it. I'm on the fence, just wanna see some real life pictures.










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope matte white dial on light brown leather for $628 with coupon code 'AFFTERRA628'
> 
> ...


I would buy it if it was the smaller version...too bad those don't go on sale like this.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

heady91 said:


> Does anyone know anything about this Deep Blue?
> 
> DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC - SS BLUE DIVER WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC - SS DIVER WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP
> 
> ...


Brand new, just released this weekend with the sale so there won't really be anything "out" there yet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has some Glycines on sale. $649 for a world traveler.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...ra_a_rv_mr_hn_xx_P1700_1000&tag=dradisplay-20


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mannal said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...ra_a_rv_mr_hn_xx_P1700_1000&tag=dradisplay-20
> 
> View attachment 8846194


Slightly cheaper on BlueFly. $221 net after coupon and cash back plus no sales tax.

Swiss Army Men's Officer's Automatic Stainless Steel (382482101) | Bluefly


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

If it's close in price, I lean towards AMZN (less hassle if something goes wrong). I keep forgetting about tax but in this case, no tax via AMZN.



RyanD said:


> Slightly cheaper on BlueFly. $221 net after coupon and cash back plus no sales tax.
> 
> Swiss Army Men's Officer's Automatic Stainless Steel (382482101) | Bluefly


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some Glycines on sale. $649 for a world traveler.


Pretty sure this is quartz but they list it as automatic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some Glycines on sale. $649 for a world traveler.


That's a beautiful piece but they incorrectly have it as automatic, while it is quartz.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Joma has the old style Kontiki on bracelet back in stock for $995.
> 
> Eterna Kontiki Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch 124041430219 - Kontiki - Eterna - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


This is a spectacular watch, totally worth it.









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> Pretty sure this is quartz but they list it as automatic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, looks like it. Too bad.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> Thank you for posting this deal, and for those that commented on their experience with AreaTrend. I have been on the fence about picking up an SKX009 for nearly a year, and then recently heard that they are discontinued. Naturally then, finding these for a good price is becoming extremely difficult. So, I pulled the trigger. There was a little system weirdness that probably will result in my Befrugal discount not counting, but it is still an excellent price. $9.95 for shipping to Canada is also extremely reasonable, compared to what other vendors tend to charge. I'll update my experience once I have the watch in my hands after I return from holiday in a couple of weeks. Cheers!


Hmm i wonder if you'll get charged duties on it... paired with the conversion rate buying watches in canada isnt very friendly on the wallet!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mmarc77 said:


> I got my Glycine Combat Sub last week and hadn't had a chance to play with it yet but when I try and unscrew the crown the minute and hour hands move. Once I finally get it unscrewed the same thing happens when I try to screw it back in and it's very hard to turn the crown. Anyone else had any issue like that?


Hi,

I got one about 3 weeks ago from them. The crown on mine was a bit rough to screw down at first, it made a light clicking noise when being screwed. I played with it for a couple of minutes and screwed-unscrewed it about 40 times. Now the noise is mostly gone and it screws down nicely.

The issue you describe looks like the keyless works are not fully disengaging when pushing the crown in. I'd contact them about this issue because it is not normal.

S.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow.
> 
> Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope matte white dial on light brown leather for $628 with coupon code 'AFFTERRA628'
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> I think this is a pretty cool watch for $34.99. It has a Sea-Gull 3600 hand wind movement.
> 
> View attachment 8763554
> 
> ...


 Are all the colors the same Lume?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Found on Slickdeals:
> 
> Swiss Legend 1000m dive watch with STP1-11 movement (same as the Emporio Armani watches) with a watch winder for $159.99. Use promo code SUMMERLUXURY10 to drop the price to $149.99. Cash back makes it $138 net. Any watch winder is worth at least $20, so that makes the actual watch under $120. That pretty much makes it a Swiss automatic "wall watch".
> 
> ...


What is Sapphitek (crystal)?

Me!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Touch of Modern has some Glycines on sale. $649 for a world traveler.


I just looked at the ToM Glycine sale. There are quite a few description and model mistakes in there. For instance, they've got the DC-4 labeled as the Vintage 1953. The watch you posted is actually quartz, not automatic.

Point being, buyers should real carefully and do some homework before ordering.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> What is Sapphitek (crystal)?
> 
> Me!


Hi,

Probably fake sapphire/coated sapphire on a mineral crystal; silly name like Invicta Flame Fusion or Stuhrling Krysterna to impress noobs.

Probably decent but would not try the razor blade test on this one.

S.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I stopped by a jewelry store today and picked up a cheap strap for my Bucherer. I think the color looks good, and my CW Bader clasp fit.


Did you have the Bader clasp as a donor from another CW watch, or did you buy it separately?

My big wrists don't leave a lot of strap tail beyond the buckle/clasp, sometimes with barely enough to catch a keeper, never mind two. With a Bader clasp, I could tuck the strap neatly under. I'd love to buy a few, but all my attempts to find them separately on the CW site were unsuccessful.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> *Sea-Gull Double Retrograde 819.317 Watch $165 + $8.25 s/h
> *https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seagull-819-317-watch


The pictures on massdrop aren't all that great, but IMHO this is a very beautiful watch with a great vintage look. The hands are blue, which doesn't come out in most photos, and there's nice texture to the dial. If you can get past the "flying wheel" (tourbillion wannabe that isn't even close), this is an awesome watch for the price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jisham said:


> Did you have the Bader clasp as a donor from another CW watch, or did you buy it separately?
> 
> My big wrists don't leave a lot of strap tail beyond the buckle/clasp, sometimes with barely enough to catch a keeper, never mind two. With a Bader clasp, I could tuck the strap neatly under. I'd love to buy a few, but all my attempts to find them separately on the CW site were unsuccessful.


I bought a couple of straps with the Bader clasp when they were having a sale. One of the straps had a hard formed end that wouldn't fit any of my watches, so I just used the clasp on another strap. There are at least two different widths of clasps. I have one on a 22mm strap and one on a 20mm strap and the clasp itself is narrower on the 20mm.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

jisham said:


> Did you have the Bader clasp as a donor from another CW watch, or did you buy it separately?
> 
> My big wrists don't leave a lot of strap tail beyond the buckle/clasp, sometimes with barely enough to catch a keeper, never mind two. With a Bader clasp, I could tuck the strap neatly under. I'd love to buy a few, but all my attempts to find them separately on the CW site were unsuccessful.


It seems the $30 XL strap with Bader clasp sale is still in effect. You could buy this and just use the clasp. I doubt you'll find one any cheaper.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally found the Citizen Chrono Time AT at TJ Maxx. So far I really like it. The only issue I have is the bracelet feels really cheap.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-watch

Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch
$219.99 currently will drop to $209.99 with 5 more buyers.

4 Colors are available...personally I like the blue.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-watch
> 
> Seiko Prospex Kinetic GMT Watch
> $219.99 currently will drop to $209.99 with 5 more buyers.
> ...


I was just about to post this myself. I was wondering if anyone here on the board has one of these or has used one before? I'm particularly curious if it features a quick set hour or GMT hand, how the bezel functions (number of clicks, uni or bi directional, etc.), and how big it feels on the wrist. With a 24mm strap I would imagine it's a bit larger.

EDIT: Also if you do not have a Massdrop account you can view it in guest mode with https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-watch?mode=guest_open (note the "?mode=guest_open" at the end of the URL).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I just saw one being sold here in WUS.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-sun061-3419298.html

BTW. I tried 

I tried on at Macy's. It is very good looking but fits on the larger size. I usually like 47mm so it fits well on my wrist. Did not play much with the functions. I like the green version a lot. 
Sun051p1


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Summer sale from Christopher Ward:

15% off every Trident!
Celebrate summer with the ultimate holiday watch 
(use code TRIDENT15)

Some good values with the current exchange rates between GBP and USD.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/collections/trident-collection


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> It seems the $30 XL strap with Bader clasp sale is still in effect. You could buy this and just use the clasp. I doubt you'll find one any cheaper.


Thanks for the tip. I knew about the sale, XL is good for me, but I ignored them at the time because they are croco stamped and I don't like croco.

I didn't make the mental leap of that being a reasonable price for the bader clasp, and then I can toss the strap if I don't like it.

Lord Bader (and friends) is now on his way to my side of the pond.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Summer sale from Christopher Ward:
> 
> 15% off every Trident!
> Celebrate summer with the ultimate holiday watch
> ...


Not on C65 Tridents.....even though it says "every" Trident

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

10% off sitewide at TheWatchery again today with code "OOPS10".


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not on C65 Tridents.....even though it says "every" Trident


I am absolutely shocked. Not that the coupon doesn't work on the C65, but that someone actually put a C65 in their cart. :-d


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> 10% off sitewide at TheWatchery again today with code "OOPS10".


This one at the watchery for $665 after OOPS10. If you choose to use Be frugal you can get an additional 8% cash back. THIS IS A STORE DISPLAY.










Oris 73376534153-0742634EB-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Automatic Black Rubber Grey Dial Silver-Tone Bezel, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I am absolutely shocked. Not that the coupon doesn't work on the C65, but that someone actually put a C65 in their cart. :-d


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

I ordered this one from Watcheshalfprice on Ebay. $119 plus whatever it might cost you to have a few links taken out if you are not a giant. I love the way the outer ring on the dial face catches the light with a flash of deep blue. It's significantly larger than the other Precisionist that has been shown on this thread recently from the same seller, but it suits me better. No tuning fork anywhere but the crown and the clasp and it is heavy. The only signs of wear are a couple of small scuff marks on the case. I like it and it was a great price.








Please forgive my poor photography. It looks much nicer than my picture shows. Also the second hand is yellow not white and it sweeps so smoothly it seems more like gliding seconds.


----------



## Frechenelli (Oct 2, 2013)

I've received this email this afternoon

Maybe only in Europe, I dont know










Enviado desde mi iTostadora


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Frechenelli said:


> I've received this email this afternoon
> 
> Maybe only in Europe, I dont know
> 
> ...


Creo que te has equivocado de imagen, Freche! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

agrberg said:


> I was just about to post this myself. I was wondering if anyone here on the board has one of these or has used one before? I'm particularly curious if it features a quick set hour or GMT hand, how the bezel functions (number of clicks, uni or bi directional, etc.), and how big it feels on the wrist. With a 24mm strap I would imagine it's a bit larger.
> 
> EDIT: Also if you do not have a Massdrop account you can view it in guest mode with https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-watch?mode=guest_open (note the "?mode=guest_open" at the end of the URL).


Ebay has the same watch for $195: Brand New Seiko SUN059 PROSPEX Kinetic GMT Stainless Nylon Men&apos;s Watch | eBay


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Watchstation is at it again and have the Zodiac SEAWOLF 53 at $549 before taxes. Not the same price as a few weeks ago [$499] but damn near close. Sign up for their emails and get a 15% off coupon code emailed to you. Use eBates and get 5% in cash back. Bringing it down to $443 (15% off coupon + 5% cash back).










I got mine from the deal a few weeks ago and I'm very happy with it. Easily a new fave in my rotation.










Also, both the green and red bezel are at this price. GL.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WoW is offering a free watch winder with the purchase of any automatic watch. For example, you can get this jump hour watch with a free winder for $59.99. I guess if you buy a Swiss Legend watch, you get 2 free winders?

Men's Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

I am really digging the deals on the CW Tridents and that Zodiac is superb!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you're in the market for a straightforward, conservative, no-nonsense, white-dial dress watch, you'd be hard-pressed to do better than this: Jomashop has the Frederique Constant Classics Index, model FC-303S5B6, for $429 with coupon code 'JOMAWC20'
That's about $100 better than everywhere else. FC-303 movement, which is an ETA2824 base.

Frederique Constant Classics Index Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch 303S5B6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey, guys. Clockwork Synergy has what look to be (I'll know soon enough, I just ordered one) good quality ostrich leather NATOs for $21.95.

But wait, there's MORE! On the right side of the screen is a big tab you can click on to get 10% off...

LINK: http://www.clockworksynergy.com/sho...nato/saddle-ostrich-leather-nato-watch-strap/









So, with the discount and free shipping, the total turns out to be a very retro-patriotic $19.76.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're in the market for a straightforward, conservative, no-nonsense, white-dial dress watch, you'd be hard-pressed to do better than this: Jomashop has the Frederique Constant Classics Index, model FC-303S5B6, for $429 with coupon code 'JOMAWC20'
> That's about $100 better than everywhere else. FC-303 movement, which is an ETA2824 base.
> 
> Frederique Constant Classics Index Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch 303S5B6 - Classics - Frederique Constant - Shop Watches by Brand - Jomashop


10mm thick is pretty good too. I'm still waiting for my 8.3mm FC Thinline automatic to ship. It's supposed to have an SW300-1 movement.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

P415B said:


> Watchstation is at it again and have the Zodiac SEAWOLF 53 at $549 before taxes. Not the same price as a few weeks ago [$499] but damn near close. Sign up for their emails and get a 15% off coupon code emailed to you. Use eBates and get 5% in cash back. Bringing it down to $443 (15% off coupon + 5% cash back).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second hand Lume: sperm impersonation?

Me!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

hawkeye86 said:


> It seems the $30 XL strap with Bader clasp sale is still in effect. You could buy this and just use the clasp. I doubt you'll find one any cheaper.


This is what I did. Bought a few xl straps just for the Bader clasp and with the pound exchange rate it was a steal. 20 bucks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

P415B said:


> Watchstation is at it again and have the Zodiac SEAWOLF 53 at $549 before taxes. Not the same price as a few weeks ago [$499] but damn near close. Sign up for their emails and get a 15% off coupon code emailed to you. Use eBates and get 5% in cash back. Bringing it down to $443 (15% off coupon + 5% cash back).
> 
> I got mine from the deal a few weeks ago and I'm very happy with it. Easily a new fave in my rotation.
> 
> ...


Why am I in this thread again...

*backs out slowly and hides the wallet*


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

TThe green version of the Bulova Accutron II Surveyors that people are snapping up refurbished showed up new on Amazon for the cheapest I've seen ... Bulova Men's 96B211 Accutron II Stainless Steel Watch with Green Leather Band - $124.44










I have the blue version and like it. It hasn't strayed a second from atomic time in two weeks.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

nam2212 said:


> Finally found the Citizen Chrono Time AT at TJ Maxx. So far I really like it. The only issue I have is the bracelet feels really cheap.


I must respectfully disagree about the bracelet. It's not a Rolex jubilee bracelet but it's definitely very nice. Still this watch is a steal at $150! Congrats on joining the TJ Maxx watch deal club!


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

That Zodiac SEAWOLF 53 is gorgeous!


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the Zodiac seawolf 53 too but not a fan of the mineral crystal bezel 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

the5rivers said:


> This is what I did. Bought a few xl straps just for the Bader clasp and with the pound exchange rate it was a steal. 20 bucks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Are these straps straight or tapered? That is, if you're after an 18mm clasp, do you buy an 18mm strap or a 20mm one? CW's website doesn't appear to help AFAICT.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> Are these straps straight or tapered? That is, if you're after an 18mm clasp, do you buy an 18mm strap or a 20mm one? CW's website doesn't appear to help AFAICT.


The ones I got were all tapered 2mm. If you want to know what the lug end of the strap looks like, good luck. One was straight, one had a soft curve, and one had a hard formed curve.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

vbluep51 said:


> I like the Zodiac seawolf 53 too but not a fan of the mineral crystal bezel
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Beats the heck out of painted aluminum!


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

The World of Watches Auto with free winder sale also offers this beauty.








If you are looking to get noticed and find that your Invictas, Breitlings, and technicolor Zebra striped Technomarines are just too subtle for your particular flamboyance, may I suggest the Aquaswiss Bolt G for $149.99. Swiss made with a Chinese movement, Roman numerals on dial and Arabic numerals on bezel, Display back, silicone strap with stainless accents. It's a thing of unparalleled beauty. I'm anxious to see wrist shots from all of you after they arrive.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> The World of Watches Auto with free winder sale also offers this beauty.
> View attachment 8856218
> 
> 
> If you are looking to get noticed and find that your Invictas, Breitlings, and technicolor Zebra striped Technomarines are just too subtle for your particular flamboyance, may I suggest the Aquaswiss Bolt G for $149.99. Swiss made with a Chinese movement, Roman numerals on dial and Arabic numerals on bezel, Display back, silicone strap with stainless accents. It's a thing of unparalleled beauty. I'm anxious to see wrist shots from all of you after they arrive.


Can I ask them to send just the winder?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Jet.com is offering 20% if you buy three fashion items, which includes watches. Coupon code is FASHIONBASH and it's only for the next few hours. Maximum discount is $35 so it won't help you buy an Omega, but I have a titanium Seiko on the way along with an $9 Casio digital and another cheapo.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

El Primitivo said:


> The World of Watches Auto with free winder sale also offers this train wreck.
> View attachment 8856218


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

has this expired? Those are definitely not the prices that are showing now :/


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

agrberg said:


> I was just about to post this myself. I was wondering if anyone here on the board has one of these or has used one before? I'm particularly curious if it features a quick set hour or GMT hand, how the bezel functions (number of clicks, uni or bi directional, etc.), and how big it feels on the wrist. With a 24mm strap I would imagine it's a bit larger.
> 
> EDIT: Also if you do not have a Massdrop account you can view it in guest mode with https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-kinetic-gmt-watch?mode=guest_open (note the "?mode=guest_open" at the end of the URL).


Seiko Kinetic GMT's function operates the same as a Rolex or Omega. The hour hand quicksets while the movement runs. Handy for the traveler, you set the GMT to your home time and change the local time with the quickset hour hand while not stopping the movement.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

jisham said:


> The pictures on massdrop aren't all that great, but IMHO this is a very beautiful watch with a great vintage look. The hands are blue, which doesn't come out in most photos, and there's nice texture to the dial. If you can get past the "flying wheel" (tourbillion wannabe that isn't even close), this is an awesome watch for the price.
> View attachment 8848930


Amazon is lower in price. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has a lightning deal at 10:30 am for the - Eterna Men's Artena Stainless Steel Watch - Silver/White . It shows at $199.99 now and is being offered by world of watches.
10:30 is usually my nap time so I would appreciate it if someone left one for me , if it's a spectacular deal .

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VNXQT6..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=NJ9SDRBDCRNNRQYFVJC9


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has a lightning deal at 10:30 am for the - Eterna Men's Artena Stainless Steel Watch - Silver/White . It shows at $199.99 now and is being offered by world of watches.
> 10:30 is usually my nap time so I would appreciate it if someone left one for me , if it's a spectacular deal .
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VNXQT6..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=NJ9SDRBDCRNNRQYFVJC9


It was $160 + cash back just a few days ago.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> I ordered this one from Watcheshalfprice on Ebay. $119 plus whatever it might cost you to have a few links taken out if you are not a giant. I love the way the outer ring on the dial face catches the light with a flash of deep blue. It's significantly larger than the other Precisionist that has been shown on this thread recently from the same seller, but it suits me better. No tuning fork anywhere but the crown and the clasp and it is heavy. The only signs of wear are a couple of small scuff marks on the case. I like it and it was a great price.
> View attachment 8851538
> 
> 
> Please forgive my poor photography. It looks much nicer than my picture shows. Also the second hand is yellow not white and it sweeps so smoothly it seems more like gliding seconds.


This is really a sharp looking sporty watch and a good value. I considered buying it but went the 96B159 that has been discussed due to the size of this watch. The largest watch in my collection is a 47mm case and I rarely ever wear it. I have 7 1/4 wrist and it just seems too large for me. Saying that, the thickness of your watch is listed at 13.5mm thick so that helps bring it down some. Still, too large for me.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Just ordered the red one @$503 with Florida sales tax. Thx.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I saw this in another forum posted by another member and thought it was a good price. SNZH53k1 for $118. They also have the black version for $120 and the J version of both for $140.










http://www.sports-watch-store.com/seiko-snzh53k1/


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> I must respectfully disagree about the bracelet. It's not a Rolex jubilee bracelet but it's definitely very nice. Still this watch is a steal at $150! Congrats on joining the TJ Maxx watch deal club!


Any idea what size the band is on this? I plan to replace mine with a 2 piece nylon band but don't have calipers. Jomashop says it is 20mm but I think it tapers down to 20mm.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> Seiko Kinetic GMT's function operates the same as a Rolex or Omega. The hour hand quicksets while the movement runs. Handy for the traveler, you set the GMT to your home time and change the local time with the quickset hour hand while not stopping the movement.


Thanks! Any word on how the bezel functions? Bi/Unidirectional and clicks?


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko Alpinist SARB017 Watch
*$347.74* ($339.99 + $7.75 (Shipping US)) Limited to 100

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-alpinist-watch?mode=guest_open

Not the best price I've seen for one but in terms of style, design, quality, and movement it's absolutely worth it. The only thing I've heard bad about it is the strap and those can be pretty easily changed. Also it's 20mm so you'll have no problem finding straps. _I must have a frank discussion with my credit card._


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Citizen Nighthawk @ Woot for $187.99 + $5 shipping.

Citizen BJ7000-52E BJ7000-52E Watch - Sellout.Woot


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

MacInFL said:


> This is really a sharp looking sporty watch and a good value. I considered buying it but went the 96B159 that has been discussed due to the size of this watch. The largest watch in my collection is a 47mm case and I rarely ever wear it. I have 7 1/4 wrist and it just seems too large for me. Saying that, the thickness of your watch is listed at 13.5mm thick so that helps bring it down some. Still, too large for me.


This one wears large but comfortably. It reminded me of a slightly larger sumo. I like large watches but this was too big for my 7.25" wrist, so i returned the one i bought last year. But it is a high value proposition watch, no question.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Sears.com Timex via Sears offers the Timex Men's Intelligent Stainless Steel Watch, model no. T2P424DH, for $59.99 with free shipping. 
(Amazon has it for $135)


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

agrberg said:


> Seiko Alpinist SARB017 Watch
> *$347.74* ($339.99 + $7.75 (Shipping US)) Limited to 100
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-alpinist-watch?mode=guest_open
> ...


LIW has these for $399 - 5% if you're a new customer so $380. And you'll get 2-years Seiko warranty from an authorized dealer and easy returns. And it will ship right away, instead of having to wait a month from Massdrop. And all that for only $30 more. 

Seiko Green Dial Automatic Alpinist Field Watch with 38mm Case, and Sapphire Crystal #SARB017

And that's a much better deal in my opinion. The best deal doesn't always mean the lowest price.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

My $75 Precisionist arrived from eBay's watcheshalfprice. Mine is a 2015 version so no tuning fork for me. 

As for condition, there is the tiniest pinprick on the polished bezel near the 1-2 minute mark. This is certainly in keeping with the vendor's description of "refurbished" and not worth complaining about. In fact it took several photos just to get one where it shows enough so you wouldn't think I'm crazy.**

All in all, the best $75 I've ever spent on a watch and I wouldn't hesitate to do business with this seller again.










There it is:









**Yes I realize that the notion that we all aren't crazy is ... crazy.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> LIW has these for $399 - 5% if you're a new customer so $380. And you'll get 2-years Seiko warranty from an authorized dealer and easy returns. And it will ship right away, instead of having to wait a month from Massdrop. And all that for only $30 more.
> 
> Seiko Green Dial Automatic Alpinist Field Watch with 38mm Case, and Sapphire Crystal #SARB017
> 
> And that's a much better deal in my opinion. The best deal doesn't always mean the lowest price.


That's very true and good to consider for anyone looking to pull the trigger today! Amazon has it for $372 but I don't know anything about their warranty or terms but it does ship immediately and has free returns if some how you don't like this beauty when it gets to you.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't realize Invicta were making watches under a different brand.

I guess a little tiny itsy bitsy microscopic bit like Rolex and Tudor???

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d



El Primitivo said:


> The World of Watches Auto with free winder sale also offers this beauty.
> View attachment 8856218
> 
> 
> If you are looking to get noticed and find that your Invictas, Breitlings, and technicolor Zebra striped Technomarines are just too subtle for your particular flamboyance, may I suggest the Aquaswiss Bolt G for $149.99. Swiss made with a Chinese movement, Roman numerals on dial and Arabic numerals on bezel, Display back, silicone strap with stainless accents. It's a thing of unparalleled beauty. I'm anxious to see wrist shots from all of you after they arrive.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Barry S said:


> My $75 Precisionist arrived from eBay's watcheshalfprice. Mine is a 2015 version so no tuning fork for me.
> 
> As for condition, there is the tiniest pinprick on the polished bezel near the 1-2 minute mark. This is certainly in keeping with the vendor's description of "refurbished" and not worth complaining about. In fact it took several photos just to get one where it shows enough so you wouldn't think I'm crazy.**
> 
> ...


The only difference between yours and mine is that mine does not have the "262 kHz" marking. I wonder what that means.

Great watch, isn't it? I'm enjoying the heck out of mine and it hasn't left my wrist since I got it except for showering and bike riding.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> The only difference between yours and mine is that mine does not have the "262 kHz" marking. I wonder what that means.


262 kHz is the frequency of the quartz crystal vibration that sets the movement apart from "ordinary" quartz watches. Bulova has experimented with the branding over the years first just using the Precisionist name and then, as they expanded the selection, "UHF" was used to describe the entire line. It seems they have settled on the 262 kHz label for all of their watches with that movement including the Precisionist and Accutron II lines and even the special edition Moon Watch.



nachodaddy said:


> Great watch, isn't it? I'm enjoying the heck out of mine and it hasn't left my wrist since I got it except for showering and bike riding.


It sure is. Striking looks, great quality, and solid, comfortable bracelet. And of course a second hand that's smoother than any automatic.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has Grovana dive watches on sale. Swiss automatic chronographs with black, red or blue bezels, Valjoux 7750 movements, anti-reflective sapphire crystals, and 300m water resistance, for $595. Be Frugal rebate takes it down to $553.

The non-chrono divers with "Swiss Automatic movement" are $375, or $349 with rebate.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

P415B said:


> Watchstation is at it again and have the Zodiac SEAWOLF 53 at $549 before taxes. Not the same price as a few weeks ago [$499] but damn near close. Sign up for their emails and get a 15% off coupon code emailed to you. Use eBates and get 5% in cash back. Bringing it down to $443 (15% off coupon + 5% cash back).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ufff great deal.... a pitty Watchstation doesn't ship to my country.... That watch is a true beauty...


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

El Primitivo said:


> I ordered this one from Watcheshalfprice on Ebay. $119 plus whatever it might cost you to have a few links taken out if you are not a giant. I love the way the outer ring on the dial face catches the light with a flash of deep blue. It's significantly larger than the other Precisionist that has been shown on this thread recently from the same seller, but it suits me better. No tuning fork anywhere but the crown and the clasp and it is heavy. The only signs of wear are a couple of small scuff marks on the case. I like it and it was a great price.
> View attachment 8851538
> 
> 
> Please forgive my poor photography. It looks much nicer than my picture shows. Also the second hand is yellow not white and it sweeps so smoothly it seems more like gliding seconds.


The Big Blue is a beauty. Congratulations on joining the family.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> I saw this in another forum posted by another member and thought it was a good price. SNZH53k1 for $118. They also have the black version for $120 and the J version of both for $140.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice watches, especially at this price point. Haven't seen them priced this low in quite a while. Worth looking at the different color variations. A lot of people like how it near mimics the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, which depending on steel or two tone finish, is a ten to twenty K+ watch. It also has some stylistic elements that the Tudor line, amongst others share.

Just a nice quality, classic looking watch, with enough variations that you can add a new color to your collection at a good price. I think it does just fine in it's own right, but the modders love this model and if you screw it up, at least you're not going to lose the farm monetarily. Nice find!

Some folks feel differently, but I've been told by Asian watch dealers who sell both, that there's no discernable difference between the "J" models and the "K" ones. I'd pocket the difference and buy a couple happy meals.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Some folks feel differently, but I've been told by Asian watch dealers who sell both, that there's no discernable difference between the "J" models and the "K" ones. I'd pocket the difference and buy a couple happy meals.


What is the difference normally?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

eljay said:


> What is the difference normally?


Languages used for the day of the week can be different between k and j models


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It's the (probably false) perception that the "J" (Made in Japan) models are of a better quality than the "K" (those manufactured in Seiko factories outside of Japan). There are multiple threads about this, ad nauseum, if you feel like researching further.



eljay said:


> What is the difference normally?


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Languages used for the day of the week can be different between k and j models


In this case does the "J" model have kanji day names?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not on C65 Tridents.....even though it says "every" Trident
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The 15% off code now works on the C65 as well. £353.46 = US$ 464 for outside the EU so maybe worthwhile to check out this new model.










Still enjoying my C60 Vintage, only about $575 shipped with the low exchange rate and 15% discount. I paid full price at about $750 and still worth it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> What is the difference normally?


On the Seiko SNZH models, the price difference on "K" versus "J' models is typically between $10 - $20. On a higher priced watch, it's probably proportionate, but even on more expensive Seiko Monsters, I've never paid more to get a 'J' series.

For the good folks in Australia, as well as some other localities, Skywatches, which like Sports Watch Store is also out of Singapore, usually has similar prices and may cost less, if anything to ship. Skywatches is free to the USA. Not sure about the particulars with either company and other locales, but if you're buying, spying the particulars between the two companies might pay off.

As to possibly different date configurations, you can probably email Skywatches with that question. They've answered me on a few questions and even when they've had 'J' and 'K' models both in stock advised me that they're basically the same and to go with the lower priced 'K'. Maybe some folks would like 'bragging rights' as to a 'J' versus a 'K' model, feeling it fight resell more attractively, but personally I don't buy into that. I see a distinction worth mentioning on some intended JDM--Japanese domestic market only sold watches like my SARB065, but not on these SNZH watches, which are manufactured and sold globally.

Seiko runs a pretty tight ship on quality control on their watches regardless of nation of manufacturing origin, probably not unlike the 680,000 Honda vehicles produced last year by the Marysville, Ohio assembly plant, which are hard to discern from like models made in Japan nowadays. Regardless of nation, quality is only as good as the design, materials used, the training of the workstaff, and the quality control at the end of the line.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> The 15% off code now works on the C65 as well. £353.46 = US$ 464 for outside the EU so maybe worthwhile to check out this new model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm away from the computer so I can't check it myself but doesn't work on the Vintage C 65 models as well?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

agrberg said:


> In this case does the "J" model have kanji day names?


No clue sir about that exact one sir. Sorry. Sometimes the J has Arabic names.

On another deal note for anyone interested Areatrend has the SKX007K for $175 after coupon code XMASJULY10. Add Befrugals %8.3 for a little more savings. Not as good as the 009 posted the other day however still better then what they are going for these days. 
https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx007k-watch-1681857664.aspx


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm away from the computer so I can't check it myself but doesn't work on the Vintage C 65 models as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, also 15% off the C65 Vintage.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

The urban gentry did a comparison of the J vs K Skx009 and said the J was better finished.


----------



## buster71 (Jun 17, 2014)

nam2212 said:


> Any idea what size the band is on this? I plan to replace mine with a 2 piece nylon band but don't have calipers. Jomashop says it is 20mm but I think it tapers down to 20mm.


24mm


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> The 15% off code now works on the C65 as well. £353.46 = US$ 464 for outside the EU so maybe worthwhile to check out this new model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't seem to find the c60 vintage for $575. I hate their website. Is it the bracelet version? That's the one I stupidly canceled during their nearly new sale a month back

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Quicksilver said:


> Can't seem to find the c60 vintage for $575. I hate their website. Is it the bracelet version? That's the one I stupidly canceled during their nearly new sale a month back
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.christopherward.co.uk/collections/trident-collection/c60-trident-pro-600-range


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks. $736US for me so will have to wait. That's after the 15% code 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The C60 on bracelet is £467.50 (after discount) + £12 shipping so converts to US$ 630. Just make sure to select the .uk site and select USA as the shipping destination. Don't order from the .com site that shows prices in US$.

Doesn't ship until end of August though.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Weird shows 550 for me 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Weird shows 550 for me ...


Use coupon code trident15


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Did you go to checkout and apply the trident15 promocode?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> The urban gentry did a comparison of the J vs K Skx009 and said the J was better finished.


I personally take TUG with a grain of salt. He might not sound it, but after watching a lot of his videos I have come to the conclusion that he's too often personally biased in his reviews... Other more trusted seiko fans have studied J vs K versions and failed to see any difference other than POTENTIAL second hand value.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, crap. Despite my desperately-in-need-of-consolidating collection, if you're going to force me to buy a watch, I'll buy a watch.

*Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 $62.99*

Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24 Hour Time T2P424 | eBay

That's about _half_ what it's selling for _anywhere_ else.

Always thought these were cool-looking, and like the function.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Is this the same watch? Someone posted this somewhere today:

Sears.com



WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, crap. Despite my desperately-in-need-of-consolidating collection, if you're going to force me to buy a watch, I'll buy a watch.
> 
> *Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 $62.99*
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for the detailed explanations regarding Seiko's K vs J variants, especially considering that I could (should?) have searched myself... Interestingly the stock photos for the blue (53) J model look nicer than the K, though real world photos show no real difference in appearance.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quicksilver said:


> Weird shows 550 for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VAT is still included in that number

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mannal said:


> Is this the same watch? Someone posted this somewhere today:
> 
> Sears.com


Indeed it is. Missed that one. Anyway, nobody else has it priced anywhere near these two. So if you'd like to have one, I'd suggest going for it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanations regarding Seiko's K vs J variants, especially considering that I could (should?) have searched myself... Interestingly the stock photos for the blue (53) J model look nicer than the K, though real world photos show no real difference in appearance.


It's all good. If I can help somebody find a watch they really like at a great price, it makes me feel good too. Members here have helped me and I'm just 'paying it forward' hopefully.

Stock photos can be so inconsistent that it makes me sometimes wonder if they don't pump up the resolution and otherwise enhance the appearance of some watch pictures, to make them look better than others in the same brand/line that they're not as anxious to sell.

Cross referencing website pics, looking especially on the watch brand's own website, can definitely help.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like Sears has a online storefront for Timex, as does eBay. I guess it is the same watch, literally.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Indeed it is. Missed that one. Anyway, nobody else has it priced anywhere near these two. So if you'd like to have one, I'd suggest going for it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody ever pick up one of these? It seems like a ridiculously low price on a Valjoux 7750 chrono.









https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B019A73V72


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody ever pick up one of these? It seems like a ridiculously low price on a Valjoux 7750 chrono.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B019A73V72


SW500 movement. I had a similar one and was not impressed. Not a deal considering there are 7750 watches in the same price range.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The cheapest I've seen a 7750 go(Raymond Weil and Victorinox) is ~$600.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Wristwatching said:


> The cheapest I've seen a 7750 go(Raymond Weil and Victorinox) is ~$600.


Then you haven't been following this thread close enough


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> The cheapest I've seen a 7750 go(Raymond Weil and Victorinox) is ~$600.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-5-2016-a-2728537-1255.html#post31823378


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wristwatching said:


> The cheapest I've seen a 7750 go(Raymond Weil and Victorinox) is ~$600.


Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 60

$255 in January.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Island Watch has about two dozen Orient and Seiko divers on sale.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

agrberg said:


> In this case does the "J" model have kanji day names?


Just if anyone is wondering, after extensive research, the newer SKX00- does not seem to come with Kanji date wheel, regardless of J, K, or otherwise (old ones do it seems).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> SW500 movement. I had a similar one and was not impressed. Not a deal considering there are 7750 watches in the same price range.


These guys say it's a 7750.

Bulova - Accutron Gemini Chronograph : 64C104 : Bernard Watch
Bulova Accuswiss Gemini 63C113
Master Horologer: Bulova Accutron 63C106 (Gemini Collection)

This guy (first customer commenter) disagrees:
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-64C104-Gemini-Display-Automatic/dp/B005ZSEU62

No big matter to me; Sellita movements are at least on-par, if not exceeding, ETAs in my book.

I was more interested in knowing if anybody had specifically picked up a Gemini chrono, and what their take was on it.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

nam2212 said:


> Any idea what size the band is on this? I plan to replace mine with a 2 piece nylon band but don't have calipers. Jomashop says it is 20mm but I think it tapers down to 20mm.


Doing a quick sizing using my an online MM ruler on my phone, it measures about 24mm at the lugs and tapers to 20mm at the buckle


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> The cheapest I've seen a 7750 go(Raymond Weil and Victorinox) is ~$600.





RyanD said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 60
> 
> $255 in January.





WorthTheWrist said:


> These guys say it's a 7750.
> 
> Bulova - Accutron Gemini Chronograph : 64C104 : Bernard Watch
> Bulova Accuswiss Gemini 63C113
> ...


So you guys beat me to it... I own the rose gold Bulova Accutron Chrono w/ the Valjoux 7750 movement, which I bought for around $250 early this year (thanks again to those who posted and alerted me!). At first I thought I may have received one with the SW500 (which I'm absolutely ok with since the movement has proven itself to be very reliable) since I bought it this year and it might have been a newer version with the sellita movment. But I figured I'd open up the caseback (dangerous I know) and took a picture of the back of the movement to find out if it was a 7750 or sw500. Here is the result:









In case it's a little difficult to see, it says 7750 =p


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Might be a deal for some. Filson have their Shinola movement quartz watches on sale. Still a tad expensive for my taste, but you get some nice designs and Shinola movements at a lower price than usual:

Watches - Summer Sale | Filson


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These guys say it's a 7750.
> 
> Bulova - Accutron Gemini Chronograph : 64C104 : Bernard Watch
> Bulova Accuswiss Gemini 63C113
> ...


Two of your 3 links are to Accutrons. Yes, Accutrons had 7750 movements. The AccuSwiss models have the cheaper SW500 movements. If you're in the market for a Gemini chronograph, look for an Accutron. They aren't hard to find.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 64C104 Gemini Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch | eBay


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

Another Bulova Accutron bargain...


















The watchery 319,99$ and with the promo code SUMMERLUXURY25 25$ less soo: 294,99$

Not a bad deal at all....

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...s_variance_id=326359&promotion_code=PBD326359


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Remior said:


> Another Bulova Accutron bargain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just be very accurate - its store display
i already got one store display and it was in between of new and used


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Remior said:


> Another Bulova Accutron bargain...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone know what movement is on this one ?


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> anyone know what movement is on this one ?


7750


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

didn't se it!! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

arislan said:


> Might be a deal for some. Filson have their Shinola movement quartz watches on sale. Still a tad expensive for my taste, but you get some nice designs and Shinola movements at a lower price than usual:
> 
> Watches - Summer Sale | Filson


A bit of a side note - but I just saw some Shinolas at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend. I'm not sure exactly what models they were, but holy **** they were big. They had to be approaching 50mm.

(I also did not look at the price. But if you have a Rack near you and are interested in a Shinola, you might want to check it out.)


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Actually some of the Bulova Accutron chronographs produced after 2012 starting getting the SW500 movement. All Accutron chrono's between 2008-2012 definitely had the Valjoux 7750 movement but afterwards it was one or the other.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

that is a very sweet price for a 7750 on a Bulova! I like the looks for the Gemini better.. but it is tempting.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are a few other good ones.

This is a really well made watch if you like the two-tone look. $229.99 before coupons and cash back. SUMMERLUXURY10 makes it $219.99.
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....s_variance_id=326409&promotion_code=PBD326409








This one is cheaper on BlueFly. $199.99 after coupon code SAVE20.
Accutron By Bulova Men's Gemini Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial (355366501) | Bluefly








The gold version is $224 after coupon.
Accutron By Bulova Men's Gemini Auto Brown Genuine Leather Gold-Tone Dial And Ss (364830901) | Bluefly


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

It's crazy what these bulova Gemini go for on they grey market. A new forum member posted last week he got a great deal on one from a jewelry store. He talked the store down $600, and only ended up paying $1,000.........ouch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> A bit of a side note - but I just saw some Shinolas at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend. I'm not sure exactly what models they were, but holy **** they were big. They had to be approaching 50mm.
> 
> (I also did not look at the price. But if you have a Rack near you and are interested in a Shinola, you might want to check it out.)


They are typically 50% off MSRP at Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They are typically 50% off MSRP at Nordstrom Rack.





brandon\ said:


> A bit of a side note - but I just saw some Shinolas at Nordstrom Rack this past weekend. I'm not sure exactly what models they were, but holy **** they were big. They had to be approaching 50mm.
> 
> (I also did not look at the price. But if you have a Rack near you and are interested in a Shinola, you might want to check it out.)


As RyanD said, 50% has been what I've seen as well. Their largest size is 47mm I believe, which is probably what you saw, but they also have smaller sizes under and around 40mm. I've seen some small-wristed folks around here pull off the 47mm ones since the lugs are so small. It doesn't look as out of place as you'd maybe expect.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

"Bulova authorized factory refurbished" Precisionist chrono diver, 98B172, for $224.99. The next-best price I see is $60 more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens...kparms=5373:0|5374:Featured|5079:5000 026763

Looks like a chunk. But in case somebody likes it.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Klepsoo Update:

Just wanted to give a quick update on my Glycine Combat Sub I purchased from Klpesoo. Upon arrival, one of the spring bar popped out and the bracelet came undone on one side. the watch was loose and rattling inside the case and this caused some scratches on the lugs and case. After a few emails with Klepsoo (they had to wait to hear from the factory) I will be sending it back for a replacement. Unfortunately for me, that model won't be available until September because Glycine factory closes for Summer Holiday the entire month of August, lucky me.

Still, I am happy to report that Klepsoo have done a great job with me in resolving the matter. Although I have to wait longer for the watch, I am a happy customer.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

I saw this watch on clearance at Kohl's last weekend for $290 before any coupons.

EDIT: Referring the Bulova two posts up.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear of your poor luck. Although, it's good to hear that Klepsoo will resolve.

I, myself, finally received shipping information today. Estimated delivery is next Monday, and I'm ecstatic to hopefully bring the watch on a vacation later in the week.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> "Bulova authorized factory refurbished" Precisionist chrono diver, 98B172, for $224.99. The next-best price I see is $60 more.
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 98B172 Precisionist Chronograph Diving Black Rubber Band Watch 042429496477 | eBay
> 
> Looks like a chunk. But in case somebody likes it.


I like the style of a number of Bulovas, including their 'dive' watches but haven't bought some because the stylized bezels often are stationary--sort of 'form over function'. While most of my 'diving' is basically down into my pockets for parking meter coins and then setting the bezel to alert me when the parking meter [email protected] will be targeting and ticketing my car for over staying my parking welcome or setting the bezel while cooking to save me from food poisoning or from turning steaks into charcoal, I find a usable bezel helpful.

While I didn't see on the eBay listing where they indicate the functionality of the bezel (it looks stationary to me), with Bulova, a brand I otherwise like and respect, I am especially careful on knowing what their bezels can and can't do.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Klepsoo Update:
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update on my Glycine Combat Sub I purchased from Klpesoo. Upon arrival, one of the spring bar popped out and the bracelet came undone on one side. the watch was loose and rattling inside the case and this caused some scratches on the lugs and case. After a few emails with Klepsoo (they had to wait to hear from the factory) I will be sending it back for a replacement. Unfortunately for me, that model won't be available until September because Glycine factory closes for Summer Holiday the entire month of August, lucky me.
> 
> Still, I am happy to report that Klepsoo have done a great job with me in resolving the matter. Although I have to wait longer for the watch, I am a happy customer.


Glad they're helping you out! I received my combat sub with a loose bezel and they're still asking for more info/pictures etc. Hopefully this is resolved soon, the time zone difference means there's a 1-2 day waiting period between messages which is very frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I just wish Bulova used sapphire crystals on more of their watches considering the msrp they show them as. Not trying to start a argument (as has been happening alot around here), etc. about pros and cons just a personal wish/ preference of mine.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

bboybatac said:


> I'm sorry to hear of your poor luck. Although, it's good to hear that Klepsoo will resolve.
> 
> I, myself, finally received shipping information today. Estimated delivery is next Monday, and I'm ecstatic to hopefully bring the watch on a vacation later in the week.


Mine should be here tomorrow. Can't wait!

Glad to know that if there's an issue they're at least helpful.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

Found a limited edition Montblanc Twinfly Greytech. Made in 2012, only 888 made. Selling for $6100. 
Nagi | Sale | Montblanc TimeWalker Twinfly Greytech Titanium Chronograph Watch 43mm Auto Limited Edition 107338


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Think you might be in the wrong forum 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Found a limited edition Montblanc Twinfly Greytech. Made in 2012, only 888 made. Selling for $6100.
> Nagi | Sale | Montblanc TimeWalker Twinfly Greytech Titanium Chronograph Watch 43mm Auto Limited Edition 107338





ebtromba said:


> Think you might be in the wrong forum
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


This may be affordables, but we all like deals, and everyone's definition of affordable is different. A lot of guys were throwing down serious cash in the Lextempus sale a few weeks ago, with many watches even costing more than this Montblanc. Nevertheless, he's onto something here. The titanium Twinfly is a rare bird, and this beats the cheapest I've seen by over $2k.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> everyone's definition of affordable is different.


The Affordable forum should be renamed to Cheap or Budget watches. But if your budget is a million dollars, a $5K watch is within your budget and probably seems cheap.

How about the "Less than USD 1000 / EUR 1000 watches" forum? Or just merge with the Public forum.


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

9200 off seems like a pretty big bargain. Especially considering it's 4k less than a used version.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-montblanc-greytech-chronograph-flyback-gmt-3428106.html


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

How much comes off the price of watches from Christopher Ward (VAT)? If stateside, they don't charge VAT, but I don't see the price change at checkout either. Just curious.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Horohollis said:


> How much comes off the price of watches from Christopher Ward (VAT)? If stateside, they don't charge VAT, but I don't see the price change at checkout either. Just curious.


Order from the .co.uk site, not the .com site. CHange shipping destination to USA.
Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 1257


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The funky, unusual and well built Quadtec is on sale at Groupon for $14.99. This is the stainless set with the stainless, rubber and leather band. Single use coupon code SAVE30, good through tomorrow (July 28) brings it down to $10.49.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-qu...atch-with-patented-digital-movement-display-1


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Watchery has the Eterna KonTiki PVD Chronograph back down to $699 before any discount codes or cash back (showed still in stock at the time of me typing this, LOL): Eterna 1241-43-41-1306 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono Black Rubber Grey Dial Black IP SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Order from the .co.uk site, not the .com site. CHange shipping destination to USA.
> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 1257


Yep, doing that - Im at the UK site, but still not seeing anything come off as far as VAT. Promo code did remove the 15%, but even when I go to checkout I still see the price without the VAT being removed.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A site I've never used before, Pass The Watch, has some good prices with 5% off code 'summerlove'

Orient Sun-and-Moon automatics with the coupon code ranging from $156.75 to $182.40. Be Frugal offers a little 2% rebate, too.

https://www.passthewatch.com/mens-w...l/movement-automatic.html?dir=asc&order=price


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Horohollis said:


> Yep, doing that - Im at the UK site, but still not seeing anything come off as far as VAT. Promo code did remove the 15%, but even when I go to checkout I still see the price without the VAT being removed.


You're seeing prices with the VAT not being added. Change the shipping destination to UK and you will see the VAT added.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Those are nice watches, especially at this price point. Haven't seen them priced this low in quite a while. Worth looking at the different color variations. A lot of people like how it near mimics the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, which depending on steel or two tone finish, is a ten to twenty K+ watch. It also has some stylistic elements that the Tudor line, amongst others share.
> 
> Just a nice quality, classic looking watch, with enough variations that you can add a new color to your collection at a good price. I think it does just fine in it's own right, but the modders love this model and if you screw it up, at least you're not going to lose the farm monetarily. Nice find!
> 
> Some folks feel differently, but I've been told by Asian watch dealers who sell both, *that there's no discernable difference *between the "J" models and the "K" ones. I'd pocket the difference and buy a couple happy meals.


I bought a couple from Amazon third party that turned out to be J versions. Both of them had Arabic/English day wheels, which I thought was cool. Beyond that, I've never seen a difference between J and K versions.


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> You're seeing prices with the VAT not being added. Change the shipping destination to UK and you will see the VAT added.


Ok, got it. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody ever pick up one of these? It seems like a ridiculously low price on a Valjoux 7750 chrono.
> 
> View attachment 8865962
> 
> ...


I bought one of their AccuSwiss world time models a couple of weeks ago for a similar price, and it's a very good value. I'm assuming mine is an Eta 2893-2 since AFAIK Selitta doesn't have a GMT movement. Winding is the smoothest of any watch I've ever owned. I literally thought something was wrong at first as it was so smooth I didn't get any tactile or sound feedback. Had to feel and listen very closely to see that it was in fact winding. The accuracy seems good, too, losing about 4 seconds per day.

Some of their chrono deals (like the one you posted) are just great, especially when you compare it to others out there. The only problem I see (for some, not me) is the name on the dial.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-5-2016-a-2728537-1255.html#post31823378


Yep, but $553 >> $410.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 60
> 
> $255 in January.


Boom! Now THAT was a deal. Still think the $410 Gemini is a nice deal though. Pretty sure the $255 Valjoux 7750's are long gone.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This may be affordables, but we all like deals, and everyone's definition of affordable is different. A lot of guys were throwing down serious cash in the Lextempus sale a few weeks ago, with many watches even costing more than this Montblanc. Nevertheless, he's onto something here. The titanium Twinfly is a rare bird, and this beats the cheapest I've seen by over $2k.


If that's the case, put me down for a dozen--one for each of the twelve days of Christmas! Heck, make it TWO dozen---sounds like they'd make great stocking suffers too! I'm just thinking about ALL that money I'll be saving....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

What kinda code/s can I apply to this one, on the watchery ?










Thanks in advance.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> What kinda code/s can I apply to this one, on the watchery ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


SUMMERLUXURY10 for $10 off and 8% cash back from BeFrugal.com


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> You're seeing prices with the VAT not being added. Change the shipping destination to UK and you will see the VAT added.
> 
> View attachment 8873394


I haven't been able to advance in the check out screen on the uk site (only on the USA site but it's not as good as a deal then). Anyone been successful in a checkout on the uk site when ordering and shipping to USA?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

Regarding the Seiko J's versus K's, my personal belief after doing enough research to make me bored of the issue, is they are identical--not just in that the design or finished product are equivalent, but the actual parts are coming from the same place. Specifically, non-Japanese factories.

The only difference is the J watches are for markets where the local laws will allow for them to be labeled as "Made in Japan" (because the product was reimported) and K is for markets with stricter origin laws.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

miltdastilt said:


> I haven't been able to advance in the check out screen on the uk site (only on the USA site but it's not as good as a deal then). Anyone been successful in a checkout on the uk site when ordering and shipping to USA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably something with to do with cookies on your browser. Try to use different browser, other device or just try to clear browser history and cookies, but be careful, don't loose those precious pron links

Sent from


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

miltdastilt said:


> I haven't been able to advance in the check out screen on the uk site (only on the USA site but it's not as good as a deal then). Anyone been successful in a checkout on the uk site when ordering and shipping to USA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have gotten this far, but don't want to go any further...now you have tempted me to checkout LOL...

Are you on the cristopherward.co.uk site?

EDIT: After adding my billing address, and attempting to click "Continue," it won't let me continue. (Maybe for the better LOL)


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

For those Down Under, Ozsale has some nicely priced CCCP and Avi-8 models with Japanese Miyota movements (also assorted quartz versions, some with "Swiss parts"):
https://www.ozsale.com.au/ItemsList.aspx?saleID=wklUsY6s6UKQ4FE0VS_3NA&cid=10#Watches

Pics below are from their site
$129AUD:








$109AUD:


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> I have gotten this far, but don't want to go any further...now you have tempted me to checkout LOL...
> 
> Are you on the cristopherward.co.uk site?
> 
> ...


Exactly the same for me... And yes probably for the better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

fuzzysquid said:


> Regarding the Seiko J's versus K's, my personal belief after doing enough research to make me bored of the issue, is they are identical--not just in that the design or finished product are equivalent, but the actual parts are coming from the same place. Specifically, non-Japanese factories.
> 
> The only difference is the J watches are for markets where the local laws will allow for them to be labeled as "Made in Japan" (because the product was reimported) and K is for markets with stricter origin laws.


The plot thickens...


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> I have gotten this far, but don't want to go any further...now you have tempted me to checkout LOL...
> 
> Are you on the cristopherward.co.uk site?
> 
> ...


I lost quite a few bucks because I couldn't figure this out the first time. You have to input address manually, which is kind of hard to find (as well as fill in all of the * required, even "MR" or "SIR). Then it should work. I just tried and it worked for a fake address I put.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

MercifulFate said:


> I lost quite a few bucks because I couldn't figure this out the first time. You have to input address manually, which is kind of hard to find (as well as fill in all of the * required, even "MR" or "SIR). Then it should work. I just tried and it worked for a fake address I put.


Oh my...Thanks...it let me proceed to the next step...I am justifying this purchase by thinking this can be my Brexit memento...


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Lol

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

matlobi said:


> The funky, unusual and well built Quadtec is on sale at Groupon for $14.99. This is the stainless set with the stainless, rubber and leather band. Single use coupon code SAVE30, good through tomorrow (July 28) brings it down to $10.49.
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-qu...atch-with-patented-digital-movement-display-1
> 
> View attachment 8873314


Aw man, I was ready to pull the trigger but the SAVE30 code appears to be just for first timers and there's also a six dollar shipping charge.

If you'd just told me twenty bucks I'd have probably taken a flyer but now that I initially thought it was ten it might be too late. =)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> The plot thickens...


As to that--the difference between K and J Seikos, and "the plot thickens", at least from the guys who seem to have done the most research, it all seems akin to what the great Bard--Shakespeare himself, titled one of his great plays:

"Much ado about nothing"

So maybe if "A rose is a rose is a rose"--then "A Seiko is a Seiko is a Seiko"--- Although I am partial to a few models myself, K or J having nothing to do with it though.....


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry for being a noob but all those damn pics of the Eterna Kontiki Chrono has me wanting one. What is a good price to pay? New/ Old version, Bracelet/ Strap? Any actual difference in the new and old version besides the dial design?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

dart1214 said:


> Oh my...Thanks...it let me proceed to the next step...I am justifying this purchase by thinking this can be my Brexit memento...


Also, just an fyi in case you want to try - I've found the absolute best deals to be via the CW Canadian site. With the conversion from CAD it comes out even cheaper than ordering from the UK.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Also, just an fyi in case you want to try - I've found the absolute best deals to be via the CW Canadian site. With the conversion from CAD it comes out even cheaper than ordering from the UK.


Thanks. What's the website for Canada?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks. What's the website for Canada?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


https://ca.christopherward.com/


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> https://ca.christopherward.com/


Thanks. I'll give it a try tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> Also, just an fyi in case you want to try - I've found the absolute best deals to be via the CW Canadian site. With the conversion from CAD it comes out even cheaper than ordering from the UK.


YMMV as it will vary based on the exchange rate you get, but I just ran a comparison and the UK site came out cheaper for a US buyer. Brexit really beat up the pound.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> SUMMERLUXURY10 for $10 off and 8% cash back from BeFrugal.com


Thanks a lot !


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot !


SUMMERLUXURY50 IS GIVING ME $50


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> SUMMERLUXURY50 IS GIVING ME $50


That would be awesome. Unfortunately, I asked while at work, then had church, then I forgot and the 6 hour sale is over. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> SUMMERLUXURY50 IS GIVING ME $50


For $500+

Other code was for $90+

You can always find codes by googling site + coupon. I usually click on retailmenot.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> Sorry for being a noob but all those damn pics of the Eterna Kontiki Chrono has me wanting one. What is a good price to pay? New/ Old version, Bracelet/ Strap? Any actual difference in the new and old version besides the dial design?


Check out this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034.html

Disclaimer: By visiting this thread, you will want to get 1 yourself. Maybe 2. Or more...!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

jaeva said:


> YMMV as it will vary based on the exchange rate you get, but I just ran a comparison and the UK site came out cheaper for a US buyer. Brexit really beat up the pound.


Yeah...Total for Trident 60 pro via Canada site was $660 USD vs. $630 USD UK site. For US buyer.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

jaeva said:


> YMMV as it will vary based on the exchange rate you get, but I just ran a comparison and the UK site came out cheaper for a US buyer. Brexit really beat up the pound.


I found UK site cheaper but $25 bucks or so


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford Code added: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
> 
> Code
> Disc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkCustAMCHRONO78-$0$7807/28$39 Off Seiko Men's Chronograph WatchAllSDEXTREM749-$0$74907/28$392 Off Movado Men's Se Extreme Automatic WatchAllSDNAVY588-$0$58807/28$232 Off Hamilton Men'S Khaki Navy Automatic Watch Free ShippingAll
> ...


What a mess...

Edit: It's a complete mess in tapatalk because it doesn't interpret the table code, not so much a problem in a web browser.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford Code added: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
> 
> Code
> Disc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkCustAMCHRONO78-$0$7807/28$39 Off Seiko Men's Chronograph WatchAllSDEXTREM749-$0$74907/28$392 Off Movado Men's Se Extreme Automatic WatchAllSDNAVY588-$0$58807/28$232 Off Hamilton Men'S Khaki Navy Automatic Watch Free ShippingAll
> ...


You need to add model numbers for those so we know what they work on. Thanks.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> You need to add model numbers for those so we know what they work on. Thanks.


RyanD is right.
Model number, picture, and a link would be cool. That is how our resident professionals do it. RyanD is one of them. He would know.

Quoted wrong person. Oops.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

My "refurbed" Bulova 96B159 arrived, finally. "Refurbed" in quotes because there's a lot of dirt on it, as if it's been taken off display and thrown straight in the box. The bracelet rattles and looks like it's been cleaned with steel wool! There are more than a few scuffs on the bezel but no serious scratches anywhere. Still, pretty cheap.

The tuning fork logo is present on this one.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nello said:


> RyanD is right.
> Model number, picture, and a link would be cool. That is how our resident professionals do it. RyanD is one of them. He would know.
> 
> Quoted wrong person. Oops.


I can understand why he isn't including links. The coupon codes are for "referral" sites. Links would make it look like he is making money from clicks, even if he isn't. I like the idea of a concise list of Ashford codes, and the individual models are easy enough to search for with the model number.

I used to get some of these codes from alerts from Dealmoon, but the alerts aren't coming through anymore. Is anyone else having this issue? They are still putting codes on their site though.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I can understand why he isn't including links. The coupon codes are for "referral" sites. Links would make it look like he is making money from clicks, even if he isn't. I like the idea of a concise list of Ashford codes, and the individual models are easy enough to search for with the model number.
> 
> I used to get some of these codes from alerts from Dealmoon, but the alerts aren't coming through anymore. Is anyone else having this issue? They are still putting codes on their site though.


I Always forget the referral stuff rule.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford Code added: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
> 
> Code
> Disc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkCustAMCHRONO78-$0$7807/28$39 Off Seiko Men's Chronograph WatchAllSDEXTREM749-$0$74907/28$392 Off Movado Men's Se Extreme Automatic WatchAllSDNAVY588-$0$58807/28$232 Off Hamilton Men'S Khaki Navy Automatic Watch Free ShippingAll
> ...


I think these might be the items these codes refer to. It looks like these are old codes that expired in May, but sometimes the sites reuse them.

SDNAVY588 But it is already $588 on sale.
Hamilton Khaki Navy H77525553 Men's Watch , watches

SDEXTREM749 seems to be this one, but the code doesn't work.
Movado SE Extreme 0606701 Men's Watch , watches

AMCHRONO78 seems to be this one, but the code doesn't work.
Seiko Chronograph SKS491 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> seems like the source voucher site did not remove the codes above (slick****s.com)
> btw how you found the links !?


I Googled the codes, and they showed up as deals from May.


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> whosurbuddiee said:
> 
> 
> > Found a limited edition Montblanc Twinfly Greytech. Made in 2012, only 888 made. Selling for $6100.
> ...


Interesting watch thanks for sharing. Has been a while since I have come across any interesting pieces since the lextempus sale.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashford has the Pulsar PM2145 Easy Style Stainless Steel Women's Watch for $35 - $15 off with coupon code BDEASY19 [Exp 7/31] = $20 with free shipping. The cashback sites can bump that down an extra 6 to 8%. Stainless steel case and bracelet, with a black engraved sunburst guilloche dial.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This is a bit off topic, but ebates has 10% back on the Samsung store. I'm looking at TVs right now, so it's big savings over anywhere else, especially on expensive ones.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

eljay said:


> My "refurbed" Bulova 96B159 arrived, finally. "Refurbed" in quotes because there's a lot of dirt on it, as if it's been taken off display and thrown straight in the box. The bracelet rattles and looks like it's been cleaned with steel wool! There are more than a few scuffs on the bezel but no serious scratches anywhere. Still, pretty cheap.
> 
> The tuning fork logo is present on this one.


Sorry to hear that. I guess it's just the luck of the draw. Sounds like something that is worthy of being returned. Based on my experience, the seller seems like he'll bend over backwards to make it right. Might even give a partial refund if you wanted to keep the watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has Harding watches on sale. Not familiar with them, but they are cheap and have some interesting designs.


----------



## blairgscott (Jun 13, 2016)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Mens Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6B

Gemnation has a good price on the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT - on bracelet - $899. I'm sure you can use other befrugal codes etc. Unfortunately it seems this price is only for the white dial.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

If you're in the UK, Argos have the Bulova Marine Star 98B203 for £84.99. I had a play with one this afternoon and the bezel is butter smooth and tight, and it's quite a decent looking piece in person.

Buy Bulova Men's Marine Star Black Dial Sports Bracelet Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches, Watches, Limited stock Jewellery and watches.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Hughes. said:


> If you're in the UK, Argos have the Bulova Marine Star 98B203 for £84.99. I had a play with one this afternoon and the bezel is butter smooth and tight, and it's quite a decent looking piece in person.
> 
> Buy Bulova Men's Marine Star Black Dial Sports Bracelet Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches, Watches, Limited stock Jewellery and watches.
> 
> View attachment 8882354


I love this piece. Dial like a Pelagos. Bezel is really cool.
Bracelet is also unique. 
Very comfortable watch.
In fact, I am pulling mine from the for sale section now. Was not selling anyway.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

boze said:


> matlobi said:
> 
> 
> > The funky, unusual and well built Quadtec is on sale at Groupon for $14.99. This is the stainless set with the stainless, rubber and leather band. Single use coupon code SAVE30, good through tomorrow (July 28) brings it down to $10.49.
> ...


Yea, I picked up one of these. For $20 it seems like a fun piece. We'll see.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

One for our Aussie brethren (and I guess anybody else, as they ship internationally) ... Starbuy has a good price on the Citizen Eco-Drive Super-Titanium CA0341-52E. $290AU, or about $217.50 U.S. That's down to the Duty Free Island Shop price, which is usually the lowest anywhere on Citizens. And they are sold out on this watch.

Sapphire crystal, and their Super Titanium process is purported to be five times stronger and more scratch-resistant than stainless steel, while maintaining typical lightweightedness of Ti. I think it's a sharp model.

Citizen Mens Eco-Drive Super Titanium Sapphire Glass CA0341-52E: StarBuy - Star Buy


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the bargains mates... thanks to that this one came to home...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Great watch!









Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

blairgscott said:


> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Mens Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6B
> 
> Gemnation has a good price on the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT - on bracelet - $899. I'm sure you can use other befrugal codes etc. Unfortunately it seems this price is only for the white dial.


Anyone know if this bracelet has microadjust


----------



## jormanks (Jul 26, 2016)

So, I think I saw this sale in this forum, Seiko SKX009 at U$161 in areatrend.com

Is this website safe? I mean, it is really cheap...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

jormanks said:


> So, I think I saw this sale in this forum, Seiko SKX009 at U$161 in areatrend.com
> 
> Is this website safe? I mean, it is really cheap...


I ordered two watches from them last week without any issues. Arrived pretty quick.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Anyone know if this bracelet has microadjust


looks to me to be the same bracelet as on the regular Alpiner, which I just bought last month. It does _not_ have micro-adjust...only half-links. It's a very nice bracelet otherwise, but dialing in a really precise fit is kind of a pain. I've been wearing mine a little loose as a result...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

See msg below.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Just in! Thanks for posting this deal (it was for rubber version,decided to try stock jubilee) my first Seiko! It's a beauty


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

jormanks said:


> So, I think I saw this sale in this forum, Seiko SKX009 at U$161 in areatrend.com
> 
> Is this website safe? I mean, it is really cheap...


I picked up a SKX 007 from them last year for less than that and everything was good.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

^Yes area trend is safe i just received mine...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

italy7 said:


> Just in! Thanks for posting this deal (it was for rubber version,decided to try stock jubilee) my first Seiko! It's a beauty


I would've ordered with the steel jublilee bracelet also. I recently (belatedly) realized that if the price is about the same between leather/rubber and a stock steel bracelet, going with the steel bracelet's the way to go--almost always more cost effective.

There's just so many after market rubber/silicone and leather options out there. I used to put a Modena 'President' style bracelet on mine--but although Amazon still shows the two I ordered back in 2008---they no longer carry that exact model, although Modena has some other choices. I'd have a good look at Hadley Roma also--looks like they have a lot of nice looking rubber/silicone straps too--https://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-MS3344RA-220-Genuine-Silicone/dp/B005EJG6JQ/ref=pd_srecs_cs_241_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=41zIDF-ygeL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL250_SR170%2C250_&psc=1&refRID=20PF3XMCHMW9DBJXS4JC

They have a number of color variations on this--again--also have a look at Modena if interested....https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...rds=modena+22mm&sprefix=modena+22,fashion,164


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pre-Owned Rolex GMT Master Automatic @ TOM

$4949

Cheapest I see on Watch recon right now is $5400 and that won't come with a 1 year warranty that the TOM has.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-gmt-master-automatic-16753-1505450-pre-owned


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Pre-Owned Rolex GMT Master Automatic @ TOM
> 
> $4949
> 
> Cheapest I see on Watch recon right now is $5400 and that won't come with a 1 year warranty that the TOM has.


Above: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-rolex/rolex-gmt-master-automatic-16753-1505450-pre-owned ($4959

That bezel---the whole watch really, is killer. The Alpha distressed leather strap is pretty tasty too--and for less than twenty bucks at that--talk about 'dressing down' being effective sometimes....










The above 1990's 18K/SS GMT Master II on the oyster bracelet--and they have a few others for less, is recently serviced, grade 1 (mint) and has a two year warranty for $5,695 @ Rolex 16753 | Rolex Reference Ref ID 16753 Watch at Chrono24

They also have a an 18K/SS grade 1 'mint' Rolex GMT Master (1984 model) on a jubilee bracelet, for $5200 . The jubilee, while not as traditional a look on this watch as the oyster, is a lot less of a scratch magnet than the oyster bracelet. Rolex GMT for $5,200 for sale from a Seller on Chrono24





Really hard to say--predict, but I'm inclined to think that these early to mid 1980's Rolex models may be 'bottoming out' price wise and if kept in decent condition and especially if proof of servicing is shown, will keep their value well. Hell, older Tudors, never mind that they're moving away now from the ETA movements to their own movements, are starting to sell for about what they sold for initially.

Not inexpensive watches by any means, but perhaps proof that "It takes money to make money" But it's just sooo hard to make a judgement call on a purchase like this by merely looking on-line.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Pre-Owned Rolex GMT Master Automatic @ TOM
> 
> $4949
> 
> ...


Aaannd sold out. Any one know where I can score a strap like that?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Aaannd sold out. Any one know where I can score a strap like that?


http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=1034


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

what do you guys think about this one?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IOQHIC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=V78PBG2XDDNPDRV2PVRV


Brand, Seller, or Collection NameDeTomasoModel numberDT2046-APart NumberDT2046-AModel Year2015Item ShapeRoundDial window material type﻿MineralDisplay TypeAnalogClaspBuckleCase materialStainless steelCase diameter45 millimetersCase Thickness14 millimetersBand Materialleather calfskinBand lengthMen's StandardBand width22 millimetersBand ColorBlackDial colorBlackBezel materialStainless steelBezel function﻿StationaryMovement﻿Japanese automaticWater resistant depth330 Feet


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Aaannd sold out. Any one know where I can score a strap like that?


watchstrap-3h | eBay


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

taike said:


> Alpha Watch


danke schoen taike


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> watchstrap-3h | eBay


Nice. Thanks man


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> what do you guys think about this one?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IOQHIC..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=V78PBG2XDDNPDRV2PVRV
> 
> ...


You mean this one?
Detomaso Men's DT2046-A Tordino Automatic Trend Schwarz Analog Display Japanese Black Watch









Man O live--that the FIRST watch I'd grab when going to the bullfights in Tokyo!!!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster automatic for $100. The bracelet alone on these is worth that.

DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Houls said:


> Aragon Divemaster automatic for $100. The bracelet alone on these is worth that.
> 
> DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC


An everyday low price, but awesome value for money, and now with more mainstream colors in stock. These don't get enough love on WUS. Wears smaller than you'd think due to short curved lugs. Springbars are right up on the case so don't plan on using aftermarket straps unless nato with curved bars.

I think you can still get a free mug by adding to cart.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm a fan of the non tapering 22mm bracelet so there will be no strap changes in my future with this bad boy.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> Sorry to hear that. I guess it's just the luck of the draw. Sounds like something that is worthy of being returned. Based on my experience, the seller seems like he'll bend over backwards to make it right. Might even give a partial refund if you wanted to keep the watch.


I'm not overly concerned. I didn't expect it to be perfect - as you say, luck of the draw. My description might have seemed a bit alarming but to put it into perspective I'd have trouble taking representative photos of the marks. They're shallow enough that they're only really visible upon inspection and the watch is cheap enough that I could possibly even try my hand at refinishing it...

It's still a beautiful dial, the crystal's blemish free, and the sweep of the second hand gives the watch an even nicer presence than I expected.

The bracelet might benefit from some thicker spring bars to stop it rattling against the case but it is a bit cheap and I already had a blue leather strap on the way anyway. I'll add some photos when it arrives.

It just needs a clean really. On the whole I'm happy enough with it not to be bothered complaining. I've had my eye on it for some time and the opportunity to add it to the collection for not very much money was too good to pass up.

Edit: photos as promised, on blue leather:


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys, please let me know any coupon codes I could use to bring the price down of this watch.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/r...2F50D04781.prd-store11?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=2

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn I'm scared to click but I guess I will have to sell more watches now



nordwulf said:


> Check out this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/eterna-kontiki-adventurers-individualists-3014034.html
> 
> Disclaimer: By visiting this thread, you will want to get 1 yourself. Maybe 2. Or more...!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

hi guys - nice fortis on sale JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
have you seen it cheaper?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

FedEx just left. Thanks for the heads up and the discount code guys.



















Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Eterna Contemporary Adventic GMT Men's Automatic Swiss Watch 7660.41.66.1273*

Amazon Lighting Deal $1,599 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZY9..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TN2BKV1NFZZADNHC169E


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Beat me by one minute 
BTW, it's $1,599...



Wolfsatz said:


> *Eterna Contemporary Adventic GMT Men's Automatic Swiss Watch 7660.41.66.1273*
> 
> Amazon Lighting Deal $15,999
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019QWZY9..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TN2BKV1NFZZADNHC169E


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

it was 1200-1400 on the watchery


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, nice Eterna chrono!

I was fascinated by the pizza kontiki, but this one got my attention now.

Just for what price can I expect in the future, how much did you pay on it?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

From slickdeals - Ashford has a Certina mens DS-1 atomatic for $533 down to $ 349with promo code SDCERTINS439

Certina DS 1 C006-407-11-088-01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vitekodessa said:


> hi guys - nice fortis on sale JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> have you seen it cheaper?


That is the price the SS version normally sells for. That is the cheapest i have seen that Fortis

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Starbuy in Aus has the Citizen BM8180-03E for $105AUD at the moment +$9AUD domestic shipping (their pic).







http://www.starbuy.com.au/citizen-mens-eco-drive-military-bm8180-03e-bm818003e


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Looks like Clockwork Synergy has a few straps on sale. Leather, NATO and Silicone.



This leather rally is $7

http://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/

This is my first attempt at finding and posting a bargain, I hope I did it correctly.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This seems like a good price for a first generation Orange Mako on a bracelet. $113.06 + free shipping (not Prime eligible).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...d_t=101&pf_rd_p=1865632642&pf_rd_i=2597904011


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like Clockwork Synergy has a few straps on sale. Leather, NATO and Silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir deserve a free beer! Very good find!!! Lot's of options!!!

Anyone know any coupons for Clockwork Synergy ?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> hi guys - nice fortis on sale JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> have you seen it cheaper?


I really like the "industrial" look of this.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like Clockwork Synergy has a few straps on sale. Leather, NATO and Silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grabbed a BUNCH and I mean a *BUNCH* of straps from CWS the last time they had a big sale earlier this year....very nice quality straps.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Victorinox Ambassador day date watch in white or black on bracelet for $300 + $7.75 s/h after a few more people join in.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-daydate-watch


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

*Massdrop Victorinox Ambassador Day Date Watch*

*Victorinox Ambassador Day Date Watch*

$309.99

​*Specs*



Victorinox
Movement: ETA 2834-2 automatic
Day at 12 o'clock
Date at 6 o'clock
Oversize crown
Sapphire crystal with AR coating
Lumed hands and hour markers
Dual push-button deployant clasp
Solid end links
Case width: 41 mm
Case thickness: 11.5 mm
Lug width: 21 mm
Lug-to-lug width: 51.1 mm
Water resistance: 100 m
Made in Switzerland

They have the Silver and Black face models available.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-daydate-watch?referer=2WGE7W


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> I grabbed a BUNCH and I mean a *BUNCH* of straps from CWS the last time they had a big sale earlier this year....very nice quality straps.


Thanks for your comment. I just got 2 leather bands and 1 NATO. Was not sure about the quality but you just made me pull the trigger.


----------



## Hopz_7 (May 25, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> You sir deserve a free beer! Very good find!!! Lot's of options!!!
> 
> Anyone know any coupons for Clockwork Synergy ?


PEBBLE15 worked for a purchase I made there 2 days ago. Give it a try for 15% off.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone here score one of the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMTs on a bracelet from Touch of Modern last year? How much were they at the lowest price, I seem to remember $599 at one point, is that correct?

thanks,

Rob


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, please let me know any coupon codes I could use to bring the price down of this watch.
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/r...2F50D04781.prd-store11?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=2


The current price of $665 is a sale price. Unfortunately, Ashford does not allow coupon codes on sale items.


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hopz_7 said:


> PEBBLE15 worked for a purchase I made there 2 days ago. Give it a try for 15% off.


There is also a link on the right hand side of the homepage to enter an email address for a code to save 10% if this code doesn't work.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

heady91 said:


> FedEx just left. Thanks for the heads up and the discount code guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got the old logo on the dial! Nice.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$79.99 for a two-tone Citizen chronograph. Might be good for an 80's theme party.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a reminder that Filson is still having a summer sale and Nordstrom Rack has these watches on a discount as well.

I will say this is the first time I've ever handled Shinola or Filson brand of watch and I've got to admit it's not bad. They seem to have gotten a really bad rap for whatever reasons that I have not kept up with but the quality seems to be in line with what other Boutique watchmakers are asking for their quartz watches.




























Prices vary but these were all right around $400.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just a reminder that Wilson is still having a summer sale and Nordstrom Rack has these watches on a discount as well.
> 
> I will say this is the first time I've ever handled Shinola or Filson brand of watch and I've got to admit it's not bad. They seem to have gotten a really bad rap for whatever reasons that I have not kept up with but the quality seems to be in line with what other Boutique watchmakers are asking for their quartz watches.
> 
> ...


Despite what people say here, Shinola and Filson watches are finished extremely well. Marketing and movement criticisms aside, those who say they feel or look cheap have obviously never held one themselves.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

techchallenger said:


> You got the old logo on the dial! Nice.


Yeah, this was still in stock. So no 1 month wait, ordered it and two days later it was on my wrist.

Really happy with it. The sunburst blue dial is gorgeous.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I think $649 is a decent price for the bracelet version. Most of the ones that have been on sale recently have rubber straps.

Porsche Design Flat Six P'6350 Calendar Automatic Mens Watch Model: 6350.43.04.0275


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Woman's Eterna automatic with diamonds for $429.90. SUMMERLUXURY25 makes it $404.90. 8% cash back makes it $372.50.

Eterna 2940-41-40-1357 Watches,Women's Avant-Garde Diamonds Automatic Black Satin and Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just a reminder that Filson is still having a summer sale and Nordstrom Rack has these watches on a discount as well.
> 
> I will say this is the first time I've ever handled Shinola or Filson brand of watch and I've got to admit it's not bad. They seem to have gotten a really bad rap for whatever reasons that I have not kept up with but the quality seems to be in line with what other Boutique watchmakers are asking for their quartz watches.
> 
> ...


The TJ Maxx in Sarasota, FL had a couple of these in stock as well around the $300 mark.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Raymond Weil chronograph $799 after 20% off with code SAVE20. 8% cash back makes it $735. 51-jewel ETA movement with DD chrono module.

Raymond Weil Men's Don Giovanni Auto Chrono Black Genuine Leather Two-Tone Dial Ss (393205301) | Bluefly


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Code doesn't work


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has the Seiko recraft SNKN07 for - $75.05

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4-93c8-43ff-8639-e7979e7d1787&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has the Seiko recraft SNKN07 for - $75.05
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MBB0OHU


ftfy


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

It's Ebay and bidding, but I have gotten a good deal twice now on NOS Orient SKs through seller Bestnews out of Thailand. He seems to have an inexhaustible supply of these and I have been very happy with them. I got the yellow/gold faced one I put on leather for about $70 several months ago and the green face on bracelet recently for much less. Other sellers have buy it now on these around $200-$300 in used condition.








And no, I don't wear them two at a time, just for the side by side pic for you lovely and discerning bargain hunters.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has the Seiko recraft SNKN07 for - $75.05
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...4-93c8-43ff-8639-e7979e7d1787&pf_rd_i=desktop


And now $92... damn Amazon pricing. Gotta be fast!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> And now $92... damn Amazon pricing. Gotta be fast!


Check other sellers. There are 2 for $75


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Klepsoo Update:
> 
> Just wanted to give a quick update on my Glycine Combat Sub I purchased from Klpesoo. Upon arrival, one of the spring bar popped out and the bracelet came undone on one side. the watch was loose and rattling inside the case and this caused some scratches on the lugs and case. After a few emails with Klepsoo (they had to wait to hear from the factory) I will be sending it back for a replacement. Unfortunately for me, that model won't be available until September because Glycine factory closes for Summer Holiday the entire month of August, lucky me.
> 
> Still, I am happy to report that Klepsoo have done a great job with me in resolving the matter. Although I have to wait longer for the watch, I am a happy customer.


Just received my combat sub, but unfortunately the new logo emblem was applied crooked on the dial. I guess it will be going back to Klepsoo for exchange.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> And now $92... damn Amazon pricing. Gotta be fast!


Still 75.05 from a couple of sellers for me..


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> And now $92... damn Amazon pricing. Gotta be fast!


_$75.05_ as of this moment.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Another COSC certified Mido Great Wall for $599 at Jomashop. This is $50 more than the last couple that were posted here.









Other dial options are currently $649.















There are a few of these listed on ebay with amateur photos that I think are much better at selling the watch's appearance.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Just received my combat sub, but unfortunately the new logo emblem was applied crooked on the dial. I guess it will be going back to Klepsoo for exchange.


Sorry to hear man. Contact Klepsoo, Alessia usbgreat to work with. The time difference delays communication, but she answers in a timely matter.

I just sent mine back today via FedEx, they covered the shipping cost ?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> And no, I don't wear them two at a time, just for the side by side pic for you lovely and discerning bargain hunters.


No? How disappointing - just seems like the next step in WIS evolution.....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Now this is a big blue watch. The diameter isn't that bad, but the thickness is a bit ridiculous.

It showed up with a broken spring pin, but I was able to replace it. It's keeping good time, and the date changes at 12:02. The bracelet is pretty nice. It uses the two piece pins with collars rather than split pins. It has a 120-click bezel, but it has even more play than a Breitling bezel. The threads on the screw-down crown feel gritty. The hand winding is very smooth though. The lume is decent.

The included winder seems ok. It's kind of cheaply made, but it's quiet. It runs on A/C or battery and is adjustable for direction and time. What else do you want from a winder?

The movement has a 5-year warranty, and the Sapphitek crystal has a 10-year warranty against "deep scratches and cracks" for whatever that's worth.


----------



## NeedAG (Jul 26, 2012)

These are $150 at Jacobtime.com, before a 5% off new-customer coupon and 3% back on befrugal. The sweep is captivating









Best <$500 bracelet I've had for sure. :-!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My Klepsoo orders arrived today! Now I have to decide which to keep. I'm leaning towards the Aquarius but who knows... I'm going to see if the regular Combat Sub bracelet fits it. Despite the larger case size, the lug width is the same 22mm and the shape between looks identical. Even though it's 46mm, the lugs curve and hug the wrist nicely. And I love the knurled edge around the bezel.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> My Klepsoo orders arrived today! Now I have to decide which to keep. I'm leaning towards the Aquarius but who knows... I'm going to see if the regular Combat Sub bracelet fits it. Despite the larger case size, the lug width is the same 22mm and the shape between looks identical. Even though it's 46mm, the lugs curve and hug the wrist nicely. And I love the knurled edge around the bezel.


Could you please take more pictures of the Combat Sub?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

I just got one in with an orange dial...and I really like it. I am considering a NATO or leather strap. Could you post more pics of the gold/leather version?


El Primitivo said:


> It's Ebay and bidding, but I have gotten a good deal twice now on NOS Orient SKs through seller Bestnews out of Thailand. He seems to have an inexhaustible supply of these and I have been very happy with them. I got the yellow/gold faced one I put on leather for about $70 several months ago and the green face on bracelet recently for much less. Other sellers have buy it now on these around $200-$300 in used condition.
> View attachment 8896434
> 
> 
> And no, I don't wear them two at a time, just for the side by side pic for you lovely and discerning bargain hunters.


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Tjmaxx online has this Filson for $299. Free shipping for any order over $75.










Men's Made In Usa Scout Leather Band Watch - Jewelry & Accessories - T.J.Maxx



valuewatchguy said:


> Just a reminder that Filson is still having a summer sale and Nordstrom Rack has these watches on a discount as well.
> 
> I will say this is the first time I've ever handled Shinola or Filson brand of watch and I've got to admit it's not bad. They seem to have gotten a really bad rap for whatever reasons that I have not kept up with but the quality seems to be in line with what other Boutique watchmakers are asking for their quartz watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

eljay said:


> Another COSC certified Mido Great Wall for $599 at Jomashop. This is $50 more than the last couple that were posted here.
> 
> View attachment 8898442
> 
> ...





















I love mine. This watch is running at 0 atomic.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

heady91 said:


> Could you please take more pictures of the Combat Sub?


Here's a couple more. I'll take more tomorrow. The orange accent is definitely not as bright as Glycine's photos but a little brighter than it looks in the second pic. It's more of a "Creamsicle" color, lol.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> My Klepsoo orders arrived today! Now I have to decide which to keep. I'm leaning towards the Aquarius but who knows... I'm going to see if the regular Combat Sub bracelet fits it. Despite the larger case size, the lug width is the same 22mm and the shape between looks identical. Even though it's 46mm, the lugs curve and hug the wrist nicely. And I love the knurled edge around the bezel.


These look awesome.
Keep both, I say!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Nice Glycines guys!

Glad I could help you with my coupon!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

kronological said:


> I just got one in with an orange dial...and I really like it. I am considering a NATO or leather strap. Could you post more pics of the gold/leather version?


I just won the green with bracelet , will post pics when it shows up .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

F2W12 said:


> Despite what people say here, Shinola and Filson watches are finished extremely well. Marketing and movement criticisms aside, those who say they feel or look cheap have obviously never held one themselves.


...and I'm really liking these handsome looks. Unfortunately, I just refuse to pay for batteries for a watch I wear one week a month. Here's one convert to solars and (soon) kinetics.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

paper cup said:


> ...and I'm really liking these handsome looks. Unfortunately, I just refuse to pay for batteries for a watch I wear one week a month. Here's one convert to solars and (soon) kinetics.


You could leave the crown out while you're not wearing it and make it last four times as long.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

eljay said:


> You could leave the crown out while you're not wearing it and make it last four times as long.


Ah...I knew there must be some way of managing that, thanks. Can't wait to see how many watches I screw up perfecting the technique. 

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Osteoman said:


> I love mine. This watch is running at 0 atomic.


How is the lume?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> It's Ebay and bidding, but I have gotten a good deal twice now on NOS Orient SKs through seller Bestnews out of Thailand. He seems to have an inexhaustible supply of these and I have been very happy with them. I got the yellow/gold faced one I put on leather for about $70 several months ago and the green face on bracelet recently for much less. Other sellers have buy it now on these around $200-$300 in used condition.
> View attachment 8896434
> 
> 
> And no, I don't wear them two at a time, just for the side by side pic for you lovely and discerning bargain hunters.


Thanks for the heads up!

A Sea King has been on my radar for some time. Just scored a black faced one for just under $66.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know why I've been so interested in big, chunky divers lately. But here's another one that caught my eye.

Ashford has the Swiss Military Sea Wolf I quartz chronograph, model 1726, for $368 with coupon code 'AFF50'
Be Frugal rebate takes it to $346.

How does a chronograph get 1000m water resistance? They have a proprietary thing with the pushers where when they are screwed in they are pushable; and you UNscrew them to make the waterproof seal.

Swiss Military Seawolf I 1726 Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches

Nicely reviewed right here on WUS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/swiss-military-sea-wolf-chronograph-2197825.html


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> How is the lume?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Is really just on the hands. This is after 30 secs under phone. Doesnt last long. I would think of this one more as a dress watch that's a little sporty. I wouldn't buy it for the lume.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern is offering $20 back in credit for every $100 spent. Looks like there are a few decent deals. There is a Rolex Datejust with a 1 year warranty for $2199 + $420 in credit.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Osteoman said:


> Is really just on the hands. This is after 30 secs under phone. Doesnt last long. I would think of this one more as a dress watch that's a little sporty. I wouldn't buy it for the lume.


Thanks for posting, I really like the design and agree with your description. I think you picked the best iteration of that line.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like Clockwork Synergy has a few straps on sale. Leather, NATO and Silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Strmwatch said:


> I grabbed a BUNCH and I mean a *BUNCH* of straps from CWS the last time they had a big sale earlier this year....very nice quality straps.


Great find!! Just ordered 12 straps from them for $114 That's less than $10 per strap!


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Not a Watch Deal.
But a great deal on a Swiss army Knife. Everyone needs a Swiss Army Knife, right?

Admin note: Rule 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives and weapons are not permitted, although moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.


BuyDig.com - Victorinox Swiss Army Tinker Pocket Knife (Red)

Victorinox Swiss Army Tinker $12.49 each if you buy two and use discount code OUTDOORS, free shipping and no tax outside N.J.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Aevig Balaur first round preorder sales will end this month (7/31). For outside euro it'll be €375.25. With the current favorable exchange rate it'll cost around $420 including shipping.

















I'm of the fence as I like date on my watch but this beautiful piece may change my mind...2 more days to decide...


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

taike said:


> Just received my combat sub, but unfortunately the new logo emblem was applied crooked on the dial. I guess it will be going back to Klepsoo for exchange.


Unfortunately, I am victim of the faulty batch. This can't be right...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> Despite what people say here, Shinola and Filson watches are finished extremely well. Marketing and movement criticisms aside, those who say they feel or look cheap have obviously never held one themselves.


I have to say that the people who run Shinola are very nice to correspond with--classy without a whiff of snobbery about them. Two or three years back, I wrote them what was honestly, a kind of snarky letter, saying that in their price range, they really should be offering an automatic movement, pointing out how ridiculously inexpensive the (even if 'reassembled' and rebranded "Argonite") here in the USA the Swiss Ronda automatic movements in their expensive watches actually are. I mentioned some foreign microbrands that were making suprising high quality watches with good automatic movements, as well as Weiss's then recently started, made (and made well) in the USA watches with automatic movements.

They were very receptive to my perspective on the quality, components and values the specific watch brands I mentioned offered. At that time, my sister, Detroit area born and raised, already had an attractive, nicely put together Shinola watch, and over the course of a couple letters, I told them that while it looked and felt nice, that I felt they could do a lot better. Well, they're still in the watch (and a few other things bearing the Shinola name) business, so maybe nice guys don't finish last after all. They did say they were hoping to get an automatic movement line going, but we'll see.

Anyways, they sound nice, as well as intelligent, and their responses to my somewhat cocky letters took the snicker out of my dicker. I guess any company making watches in the USA again represents a positive sign, so I'll wish them well.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Recht said:


> Not a Watch Deal.
> But a great deal on a Swiss army Knife. Everyone needs a Swiss Army Knife, right?
> 
> BuyDig.com - Victorinox Swiss Army Tinker Pocket Knife (Red)
> ...


Just wish I could find the Victorinox model that's very similar to the above, but has the philips screwdriver at the end opposite the standard screwdriver. The way the philips pops out of the middle on the Tinker, allows for more easily delivered torque, but relatively short practical reach.Wenger and Victorinox might be the same company now, but I feel overall, Victorinox makes better knives & tools. Have a bunch of different multitool/pliars and Victorinox beats almost all there too, including the Leatherman, Gerber and SOG offerings. Victorinox seems to build to tighter tolerances.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

kronological said:


> I just got one in with an orange dial...and I really like it. I am considering a NATO or leather strap. Could you post more pics of the gold/leather version?


Sure thing, here you go:




















Mostly I think that what these pictures show best is that I am a very hairy man with poor photography skills. But it is a very cool watch that I got for not a lot of money. Considered a nato, but matching the colors would have been a challenge. Possibly even a touch gaudy.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

El Primitivo said:


> Sure thing, here you go:
> View attachment 8901058
> View attachment 8901066
> View attachment 8901074
> ...


The pics here remind me of some of the gaudy Russian Vostok watches. Did Orient's Chinese team up with Russia's Vostok? If so, maybe these ought to be labeled "Orieostok" Neither borscht or bean sprouts.....I must not so secretly admit though that I long to get one of those combination, Air, Sea & Land, totally over the top 'Military' Vostok watches. The one with a fighter jet, an air craft carrier and soldier on the dial. Ready for anything-----just perfect for the "manly man'. I wouldn't even need to wear Aqua Velva after shave anymore!

But hey, I also want to get a Casio Data Bank Calculator watch on a stretch, Speidel style bracelet, for when I want to look and feel more 'cerebral'


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like Clockwork Synergy has a few straps on sale. Leather, NATO and Silicone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either the site is down or that are blocking Russian IP addresses.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

bboybatac said:


> Unfortunately, I am victim of the faulty batch. This can't be right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what they mean when they say "combat casualty".


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Misaligned bezel?


bboybatac said:


> Unfortunately, I am victim of the faulty batch. This can't be right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

El Primitivo said:


> It's Ebay and bidding, but I have gotten a good deal twice now on NOS Orient SKs through seller Bestnews out of Thailand. He seems to have an inexhaustible supply of these and I have been very happy with them. I got the yellow/gold faced one I put on leather for about $70 several months ago and the green face on bracelet recently for much less. Other sellers have buy it now on these around $200-$300 in used condition.
> View attachment 8896434
> 
> 
> And no, I don't wear them two at a time, just for the side by side pic for you lovely and discerning bargain hunters.


Thank you for this. A quick look down the seller's other items for sale revealed a NOS green Mido Multi Star I've been considering for some time now. Another seller on the ebay has these for around $160 (still an incredible deal for a nos Mido), but I managed to score this one in auction for $86 shipped!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Thanks for posting, I really like the design and agree with your description. I think you picked the best iteration of that line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I bought it for$550 on the Joma deal of the day in May. I actually kept it in the plastic for 30 days because I didn't think I liked it. Almost sent it back. Then decided I would keep it and now it's one of my favorites. It's COSC certified and it keeps perfect time. Be aware the way the bracelet is made you won't be replacing it. 
It does feel like a good cross between dress and casual.


----------



## samima (Feb 23, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Either the site is down or that are blocking Russian IP addresses.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


I got the same problem. They are blocking Russian up:s

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> Sure thing, here you go:
> View attachment 8901058


What is the lug width? I'd like to have a couple of straps for when mine gets here.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> Here's a couple more. I'll take more tomorrow. The orange accent is definitely not as bright as Glycine's photos but a little brighter than it looks in the second pic. It's more of a "Creamsicle" color, lol.


Thanks!

I was hesitating between this and the one with blue dial/orange bezel.

The latter won in the end thanks to the sunburst dial and the lack of pictures and reviews on the Phantom.

Looks good tho, if only I could get both...

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

heady91 said:


> Looks good tho, *if only I could get both*...


I bring you good news


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> Great find!! Just ordered 12 straps from them for $114 That's less than $10 per strap!


Any especially good picks?


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Not a deal but a deal related question. I think we can assume that Amazon is not stupid and knows there are people looking for deals that also know the camels. Can you envision any major blockers to a Make-An-Offer type app where you just tell Amazon what you would pay for a watch and they could accept it or reject it? Nothing stopping them from rejecting all offers but I imagine that if they're looking to sell items and they once prices Watch X at $Y and it's now at $Y + $Z, they might drop it to a previous known value for the sale.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Aevig Balaur first round preorder sales will end this month (7/31). For outside euro it'll be €375.25. With the current favorable exchange rate it'll cost around $420 including shipping.
> 
> View attachment 8900522
> 
> ...


 Yes, a good looking dial, but....I assume the second crown is to move the inner ring? What use is a second 12 hour ring?


----------



## Rayc (May 3, 2011)

audiolab1 said:


> Thank you for posting this deal, and for those that commented on their experience with AreaTrend. I have been on the fence about picking up an SKX009 for nearly a year, and then recently heard that they are discontinued. Naturally then, finding these for a good price is becoming extremely difficult. So, I pulled the trigger. There was a little system weirdness that probably will result in my Befrugal discount not counting, but it is still an excellent price. $9.95 for shipping to Canada is also extremely reasonable, compared to what other vendors tend to charge. I'll update my experience once I have the watch in my hands after I return from holiday in a couple of weeks. Cheers!


Out of stock now 

Sent via morse code.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Yes, a good looking dial, but....I assume the second crown is to move the inner ring? What use is a second 12 hour ring?


Second time zone, GMT. It's also marked as a countdown timer.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

Jack Foster watch straps on MassDrop for $35! Been waiting for tan leather to go with my new Nighthawk...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robangel said:


> The pics here remind me of some of the gaudy Russian Vostok watches. Did Orient's Chinese team up with Russia's Vostok? If so, maybe these ought to be labeled "Orieostok" Neither borscht or bean sprouts.....


Orient is a Japanese brand.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

taike said:


> Second time zone, GMT. It's also marked as a countdown timer.


Didn't notice the minutes for countdown but wouldn't a 24 hour ring be needed for GMT?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Didn't notice the minutes for countdown but wouldn't a 24 hour ring be needed for GMT?


No, it's a 12hr movement. You would need to track am/pm yourself.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

taike said:


> No, it's a 12hr movement. You would need to track am/pm yourself.


Yep, form over function....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Yep, form over function....


Not really. 12hr bezel inserts are common on many military and pilot watches.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> Misaligned bezel?


No, they forgot to put the strap on o|

:-d


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ninjastyle said:


> Jack Foster watch straps on MassDrop for $35! Been waiting for tan leather to go with my new Nighthawk...


Here's a link and photo.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/jack-foster-watch-straps?referer=LVMQP5










$36.99 plus $2.75 shipping. Choice of leather/color, thread color, and size.

Seems like a good deal for Horween leather. Anybody have experience with these?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Rayc said:


> Out of stock now
> 
> Sent via morse code.


This was a good price for a 009. I browsed their stock and they still have a 1st gen white Seiko Stargate. This is the version without the Cyclops but the 7s36 movement instead. This version has been discontinued for a while and it is a great looking white dialed diver.

s.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> Yep, form over function....


I get where you're coming from but it would also need a 24 hr hand. My guess is that they wanted to put something useful on the bezel, ruled out a compass (like the alpinist), standard diver, etc. and figured at this price point, they could add both these optional markings that would still look really good if never used instead of designing a GMT watch specifically. The movement simply would cost more and the numbers might not have worked.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

ninjastyle said:


> Jack Foster watch straps on MassDrop for $35! Been waiting for tan leather to go with my new Nighthawk...


Ugh, for real? Already got more than half a dozen straps this week...

Oh well /opens wallet

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Here's a link and photo.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/jack-foster-watch-straps?referer=LVMQP5
> 
> ...


http://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c14/Two-Piece_Watch_Straps.html

Or you can pay 1/2 of price above ( less 2.50 when on sale)

Me!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

agrberg said:


> I get where you're coming from but it would also need a 24 hr hand. My guess is that they wanted to put something useful on the bezel, ruled out a compass (like the alpinist), standard diver, etc. and figured at this price point, they could add both these optional markings that would still look really good if never used instead of designing a GMT watch specifically. The movement simply would cost more and the numbers might not have worked.


Those are my thoughts but I would have preferred a compass 360. Still, a good looking piece.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> http://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c14/Two-Piece_Watch_Straps.html
> 
> Or you can pay 1/2 of price above ( less 2.50 when on sale)
> 
> Me!


 was going to point this fact out. I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of the LHL straps. Anyone know how jack-frost compares other than price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Two-Piece Watch Straps
> 
> Or you can pay 1/2 of price above ( less 2.50 when on sale)
> 
> Me!


Those are nice and worth the money, good find.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sturmanskie watches on Touch of Modern. Remember that you get $20 back for every $100 spent.

They also have a few Frederique Constants on sale. The Manufacture models are $1200.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The blue Swiss Legend is running about +8-10 s/d. That's quite good for any non-COSC watch, especially one that cost under $140. If only it wasn't so thick it would be a pretty great watch.


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

LHL only 2 mm thick ? is that correct ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nomasno said:


> LHL only 2 mm thick ? is that correct ?


Yes, they are not thick pam style straps.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

miltdastilt said:


> was going to point this fact out. I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of the LHL straps. Anyone know how jack-frost compares other than price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same leather, but IMO lake house has way better craftsmanship involved. Lake house properly skives the leather at folds and slicks and burnishes back and edges. Jack foster looks like he just cuts, punches, glues, and stitches.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

taike said:


> Same leather, but IMO lake house has way better craftsmanship involved. Lake house properly skives the leather at folds and slicks and burnishes back and edges. Jack foster looks like he just cuts, punches, glues, and stitches.


Hmmm... 
So you say I should cancel the massdrop Jack Foster strap and go for the LHL straps?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has a drop-dead gorgeous Citizen Eco-Drive Calendrier "showcase model," blue dial on bracelet. Model BU2021-51L. Coupon code "SUMMER" takes the price to $167.45. They say it has scuffs on the back of the watch -- I could live with that.

It beats a good Jomashop sale price by about $50, and others by much more.

Sporty, with 24-city world time on an internal bezel. Good water resistance. But a lot of polish to the case and bracelet. I'd call it a work watch if you work in a casual-dress office -- which fits my needs to a "T," except I just got the blue dial KonTiki to fill this exact niche.

Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Calendrier World Timer Blue Dial Watch BU2021-51L - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

heady91 said:


> Hmmm...
> So you say I should cancel the massdrop Jack Foster strap and go for the LHL straps?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I'd give jack foster a miss. If you look at the photos on the Massdrop discussion you can see they look like a really amateur effort. Lake house isn't the highest quality, but at least it suits the price. Honestly, for the same money I'd get the vintage style ones on sale at clockwork synergy.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inventory Adjusters has a drop-dead gorgeous Citizen Eco-Drive Calendrier "showcase model," blue dial on bracelet. Model BU2021-51L. Coupon code "SUMMER" takes the price to $167.45. They say it has scuffs on the back of the watch -- I could live with that.
> 
> It beats a good Jomashop sale price by about $50, and others by much more.
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch. If it's anything like my Citizen Calibre 9000 Minute Repeater, you'll have hours of fun when it's time to reset the watch. Thank goodness the instructions are readily available on line, as they're about as long as a small book!

Keep it in the light so it maintains power, as resetting Citizens, really most watches with multiple complications, it can be a lengthy affair.

I know Shakespeare said: "Beware the ides of March" but when it comes to watches and their complications, I'm more wary of February!


----------



## SanDiegoFan (Apr 20, 2007)

Sabadabadoo said:


> http://www.lakehouseleathers.com/store/c14/Two-Piece_Watch_Straps.html
> 
> Or you can pay 1/2 of price above ( less 2.50 when on sale)
> 
> Me!


That appears to be a very good deal.

SDF


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

taike said:


> I'd give jack foster a miss. If you look at the photos on the Massdrop discussion you can see they look like a really amateur effort. Lake house isn't the highest quality, but at least it suits the price. Honestly, for the same money I'd get the vintage style ones on sale at clockwork synergy.


I ordered the Timex Military Expedition watch from Massdrop and got it at the end of June, as expected, weeks after I ordered it. That I was ready for, it's part of their, uh "business model". But it came in a mashed up Timex box, one corner scotch taped. The indiglo light function didn't work--the watch looked like a return. I wrote them immediately. It took weeks to get a reply, although I wrote numerous times to the two addresses they offer. They never answered simple, specific questions.

No phone number, appalling customer service. I wouldn't even call it "service" or "support". It was and actually still is, a prolonged experience in frustration. They eventually sent me a letter with a link where I had to click on, to enter my transaction number---as if they didn't have it. In four different internet browsers, the link didn't work. Yesterday, less than a week after they finally sent me an RMA, I got a letter saying as they hadn't heard back from in six days (I figured eight letters and hours wasted was enough), they said they were closing my case. So I had to write them yet again. If lucky, maybe I'll hear back from them next week.

I would not be the least bit surprised if I return the defective watch and don't get a penny back.

Never again and all I can say is "Beware". An ongoing, intensely aggravating experience like that really hit home to me how even if the price is few bucks more, I'm so much better off dealing with Amazon. Heck, even Joma and other grey market operators, where I've returned items ranging from under $30 to several thousand dollars, have been wonderful in comparison to Massdrop.

I was holding back on writing this, trying to give them the 'benefit of the doubt' but after weeks and dysfunction at every turn, enough.

"Amateur"?-----Massdrop makes most of the Mom and Pop operators on Ebay look like paragons of efficiency.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

paper cup said:


> ...and I'm really liking these handsome looks. Unfortunately, I just refuse to pay for batteries for a watch I wear one week a month. Here's one convert to solars and (soon) kinetics.


Kinetics are a bit of a pain to keep powered up, and if they become fully discharged, the capacitor can become damaged. In any case, these capacitors don't last forever (about 10 years), and they have to be replaced eventually.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

mleok said:


> Kinetics are a bit of a pain to keep powered up, and if they become fully discharged, the capacitor can become damaged. In any case, these capacitors don't last forever (about 10 years), and they have to be replaced eventually.


10 years...ok, good to know, thanks. More research for me, then.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

check your local Costco for Shinola's at a good price.. $399 each!

20160730_144547 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20160730_144553 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

SanDiegoFan said:


> That appears to be a very good deal.
> 
> SDF


International shipping USD 7 for 6 straps ! Now THAT is reasonable !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-daydate-watch

$300 right now on massdrop


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Yontea said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-ambassador-daydate-watch
> 
> $300 right now on massdrop


what is the ref number?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

taike said:


> I'd give jack foster a miss. If you look at the photos on the Massdrop discussion you can see they look like a really amateur effort. Lake house isn't the highest quality, but at least it suits the price. Honestly, for the same money I'd get the vintage style ones on sale at clockwork synergy.


Thanks for your input, went with two LHL straps for the same price instead.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yontea (Sep 14, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> what is the ref number?


Looks to be 24148


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*TomTop* has the *Megir 3206* with automatic movement for only *$49.99 w/$2.54 shipping to US*. YMMV for other countries.

*Four color combinations to choose from*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *TomTop* has the *Megir 3206* with *Sea-Gull ST-2525* automatic movement for only *$49.99 w/$2.54 shipping to US*. YMMV for other countries.
> 
> View attachment 8909346
> View attachment 8909410


Any idea when the year window runs out of numbers?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> Any idea when the year window runs out of numbers?


Since the Month Wheel has 12 positions, I assume the Year Wheel would be similar. If the movement was produced in 2015, it probably goes to 2027. I assume you'll have 10 years minimum. I doubt the watch will outlast the Year Wheel.


----------



## el_cheapo (Jul 11, 2016)

Year slot runs out at 2025.

In fact, this particular variant seems to have taken the Parnis homage to Panerai and clubbed it with the Ingersoll Montgomery. 

Chinese manufacturers are churning out interesting combinations.


----------



## CMFord (Sep 7, 2012)

Both experiences I have had with Lake House Leathers have been bad, bad, bad. The prices are cheap and the quality of the straps are fine but the service was horrendous.

The first order was for two straps. One arrived after about ten days from one Midwestern city to another. I emailed and waited a few days without any response at all. Finally I chimed in in a Reddit thread the guy was active on and he sent me the second strap while publicly arguing I had been unreasonable. So I had both straps I paid for in about three weeks.

I went back to give a second chance and again had issues. That time, pretty recently in fact, I ordered two straps and I waited. Ten days go by without any messages or deliveries so I email the guy. I wait a bit. Email again. He says the shipping label never printed and he would sent the straps to me. Another extended period goes by and I write him a third time. This time he says he has to make the straps and I need to wait longer. He doesn't give the refund I was asking for by then. Straps did finally arrive but I will not order from him again.

I have two Jack Foster straps, one I bought on f29 and another I picked up from BluShark and they are phenomenal quality. I mean they are really, really nice. I don't believe Lake House could make anything on par with them based on the four LHL straps I have. It isn't any competition.

Good luck with the order, I hope it works more smoothly for you.



heady91 said:


> Thanks for your input, went with two LHL straps for the same price instead.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

CMFord said:


> Both experiences I have had with Lake House Leathers have been bad, bad, bad. The prices are cheap and the quality of the straps are fine but the service was horrendous.
> 
> The first order was for two straps. One arrived after about ten days from one Midwestern city to another. I emailed and waited a few days without any response at all. Finally I chimed in in a Reddit thread the guy was active on and he sent me the second strap while publicly arguing I had been unreasonable. So I had both straps I paid for in about three weeks.
> 
> ...


Smh...

I can't catch a break with these straps, can I?

Shame about your ordeal with them, hope I'll be a bit luckier.

The ask for sharing your experiences.

(I'm really tempted by your Halios...)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> Any idea when the year window runs out of numbers?


FYI - Two different movements are shown in the pictures. The new ones from TomTop show a different variation in the movement. The old 3206 had a dual window date display. This new version has the Year/Month, with a date dial. I don't think this is a Sea-Gull movement, since the rotor bearing looks wrong. Megir may have switched to Dixmont or some other manufacturer.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI - Two different movements are shown in the pictures.


There weren't when I replied ;-)

Thanks for the explanation however


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

el_cheapo said:


> Year slot runs out at 2025.
> 
> In fact, this particular variant seems to have taken the Parnis homage to Panerai and clubbed it with the Ingersoll Montgomery.
> 
> Chinese manufacturers are churning out interesting combinations.


The case is straight up Panerai Daylight PAM 356 (with flip down crown guard). They have switched the 3206 to a new gold toned movement and the 3006/3406 case with dual pushers.










*Old vs New Megir 3206*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> There weren't when I replied ;-)
> 
> Thanks for the explanation however


The 3206 "collection" picture I posted (4 color combos), was from the web and shows the old ST-2525 version.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> The 3206 "collection" picture I posted (4 color combos), was from the web and shows the old ST-2525 version.


I remember that one from the disasterous ali express sale!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

heady91 said:


> Smh...
> 
> I can't catch a break with these straps, can I?
> 
> ...


Why not try Cincy Strap works? Zach is on point and he gives candy with his orders lol ?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Anyone here score one of the Alpina Alpiner 4 GMTs on a bracelet from Touch of Modern last year? How much were they at the lowest price, I seem to remember $599 at one point, is that correct?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> ...


I got this same model, silver/whitish dial on steel bracelet a couple weeks ago. Seems the black dial is more popular, but I'm happy with my choice. It's sporty, yet elegant. Nice clean look, good symmetry. The white hands aren't much in the way of contrast--sort of hard to read at certain angles in low light and the lume's mediocre, but I knew what I getting into. Paid around nine hundred and feel it's worth it so far. I do recall the killer deals last November,--not sure if they were $599, on leather or steel--but as I recall, right in that range and a killer deal at that. I am sure at least a few 'flippers' here made out rather well.

But I do remember being quite smitten with the look, the reviews and as life holds few certainties beyond death and taxes, I decided not to wait indefinitely for a lower price. Missed the boat on last year's Kon Tikis too, so live and learn.

Frederique Constant bought Alpina back in 2002 and earlier this year, Citizen bought F.C., so who knows? Alpina's long history, going back to 1883 is an interesting read. They were one of the first companies to make a true sports watch in 1938 with the 'Alpina 4' a watch that had a similar skill set to the current model.

In 1957, Alpina also introduced an elegant, formal model literally named the "President", but after WWII, Rolex was very clever in freely gIving and getting their top model onto the wrists of a number of prominent world leaders. That resulted in the name "President" being attributed to their watch, although I don't think Rolex has ever called it that themselves.

But the Alpiner 4 GMT's a nice watch, big, but not too big lug to lug--a seven inch wrist is probably more than enough and the half links around the clasp all but assure a good fit. It's bit flashy, but not ostentatious. Running 12-15 seconds fast a day presently and while that's apparently on the the cusp of their claimed accuracy expectations, I might look into tightening that up a bit. But even if I didn't get near the lowest price the watch has sold for in the past, I haven't thought of returning it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> From slickdeals - Ashford has a Certina mens DS-1 atomatic for $533 down to $ 349with promo code SDCERTINS439
> 
> Certina DS 1 C006-407-11-088-01 Men's Watch , watches


The code is listed in *BeFrugal* so that's another $20 off.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

If you live near a Dillards, they have a good number of watches at 50% to 75% off, as well as a lot of other items 40% off their lowest marked price. Almost bought a Fossil skeleton watch for $68. The lowest I've seen that particular model recently is $127.22 at Jacob Time. Dillards typically has good sales the last couple days of the month, but Jan. 1st, New Years Day, is the Grand Pooh Bear' of a sale on all kinds of good stuff, making Black Friday look like a Monday!


----------



## vilts (Dec 1, 2010)

Ashford has a weekend sale going on and bunch of JeanRichards are there also.

I am currently thinking about Terrascope GMT with bracelet, which can be had for $875 plus shipping (in my case $60) - JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-101-11A Men's Watch , watches

Is this a good price for that model? Do these often come up on sales?

I've checked Amazon and other places and they're usually going for 1300 or so. Few days ago non-GMT version with leather band was ~200 cheaper, but that train is gone now...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_Update: Unfortunately, the discount coupon has expired._

40.5mm Certina DS Action QUARTZ diver on bracelet from Ashford for *$200* after applying coupon *DNANTL199*
Coupon is not listed in BeFrugal, but no harm in trying to get additional $12 off using it :-!









*WATCH LINK HERE*

This model on rubber can be found for $257, but on bracelet it's $300 and upwards... Making this deal a solid *%33 OFF*.

It's got 200 WR, sapphire, bracelet with micro adjustments AND diver's exten, functional SS bezel, legible dial, and it's Swiss for what it's worth.

Found a couple of reviews with photos written in German *HERE *and *HERE*.

Real photos of dial and bracelet are scarce but here's what I found:















To be honest I'm personally triggered. You don't see a 40mm Swiss diver on bracelet for less than $250 everyday, let alone $200... Wished if it were of a more subtle color though.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vilts said:


> Ashford has a weekend sale going on and bunch of JeanRichards are there also.
> 
> I am currently thinking about Terrascope GMT with bracelet, which can be had for $875 plus shipping (in my case $60) - JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-101-11A Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


Blue dial GMT was $799 couple weeks ago.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> 40.5mm Certina DS Action QUARTZ diver on bracelet from Ashford for *$200* after applying coupon *DNANTL199*
> Coupon is not listed in BeFrugal, but no harm in trying to get additional $12 off using it :-!
> 
> View attachment 8910226
> ...


I kinda hate you right now.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

vilts said:


> Ashford has a weekend sale going on and bunch of JeanRichards are there also.
> 
> I am currently thinking about Terrascope GMT with bracelet, which can be had for $875 plus shipping (in my case $60) - JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-101-11A Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


One-off discount codes for Ashford come up regularly and JR gets covered every now and then. If this watch ever receives one of these codes, then this isn't the best price. Have a look back through the discussions of JR in this thread to see how it works and what the prices are like.


----------



## vilts (Dec 1, 2010)

eljay said:


> One-off discount codes for Ashford come up regularly and JR gets covered every now and then. If this watch ever receives one of these codes, then this isn't the best price. Have a look back through the discussions of JR in this thread to see how it works and what the prices are like.


Thank you. It seems that I will have to wait, then. This GMT model isn't actually a first choice from their Terrascopes, so I'll keep an eye on the offers. Let's just hope a non-gmt bracelet (with blue or green dial) pops up in the future.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

No it's not, that's why asking


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

I am not sure if it is mentioned earlier, deep blue is running 40% off using code "HYDRO"


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Noob question, but does anyone have issues removing the bracelet from the Glycine Combat Sub? 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Alpina automatic chronograph for $769

Alpina Racing Chronograph Mens Watch Model: AL-725AB5AR26


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

For $45 you don't think it moves do you??


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

heady91 said:


> Noob question, but does anyone have issues removing the bracelet from the Glycine Combat Sub?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Mine has drilled lugs. Took 1 minute with proper tools.

IDK if all variants have drilled lugs though.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I've had good luck with Gemnation but keep in-mind, this can't be returned.











RyanD said:


> Alpina automatic chronograph for $769
> 
> Alpina Racing Chronograph Mens Watch Model: AL-725AB5AR26


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

heady91 said:


> Noob question, but does anyone have issues removing the bracelet from the Glycine Combat Sub?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Do you have drilled lugs? Not all Combat Subs have them, but many variations do. If not, you'll need a legit spring bar tool. A Bergeon 6767-F is a good one for bracelets.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford's eBay site has a Victorinox Swiss Army quartz chronograph in olive green, model 241531, for $89.99. It's $140 on their website.

Victorinox Swiss Army Original Chronograph Men&apos;s Quartz Watch 241531 | eBay


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Do you have drilled lugs? Not all Combat Subs have them, but many variations do. If not, you'll need a legit spring bar tool. A Bergeon 6767-F is a good one for bracelets.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


That's the thing, I do.

Never had a problem before. Especially not with drilled lugs. Sized the bracelet without a problem, too.

Guess I'm just clumsy this time, I don't know.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I think this was a great deal from ToM. $4099 + $287 cash back + $840 in credit = $2972 net

They have a few others that look like deals when you add in the credit. Grand Seiko Quartz for $2099 + $400 credit + $147 cash back.

The ToM credit and the cash back only take 30 days. They are both already pending in my accounts.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ulefone GW01* Smart Watch *$54.05 w/free shipping @ Ever Buying also available on Milanese Loop band for $56.60
*45mm X 10mm 316L stainless case, sapphire crystal, standard 22mm lugs, water resistant, signed crown
Choice of *stainless steel, rose gold or black
* 
*Main Features:*
- *Bluetooth 4.0*: Controlling music player, including MP3, MP4 and AVI format; Phone SMS synchronize and push information
- *Bidirectional anti-lost*, convenient to find watch or phone
- *Real time heart rate monitoring*, with ECG, getting high accuracy data 
- Siri, messages, remote camera, sleeping monitoring, alarm clock, calender, phone call remind, sedentary remind, etc.
- *UV and body temperature monitoring function*, providing practical information
- *Supporting Android 4.3 / iOS 7.0 and above system

*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ulefone GW01* Smart Watch *$54.05 w/free shipping @ Ever Buying
> *45mm X 10mm 316L stainless case, sapphire crystal, standard 22mm lugs, water resistant, signed crown
> Choice of *stainless steel, rose gold or black
> *
> ...


It does what now?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mira for $999. Has anyone here owned a Mira? The designs look great, but the lack of details available about them stopped me from buying one. What is the base movement? Do they have standard modules added, or are they modified in house?

Mira Classic Merveille De L'Espace Dual Retrograde Day/Night Display Automatic Mens Watch M102SBU


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

At tjmaxx yesterday I saw 2 Victorinox Swiss Army Originals for $69 each. Regular price was $99.

At first search, I thought they were worth $250+, but eBay has them as low as around $83.

Same as these. Not sure if they are worth flipping or just buying, but there they are.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The previous code didn't work on this watch, but the new code does. Code FRIEND20 for 20% off makes it $799.99. 8% cash back makes it $736 net.

Raymond Weil Men's Don Giovanni Auto Chrono Black Genuine Leather Two-Tone Dial Ss (393205301) | Bluefly


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

the HYDRO code still works over at Deep Blue, killing those of us waiting for the right moment to list a DB watch for sale


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> 40.5mm Certina DS Action QUARTZ diver on bracelet from Ashford for *$200* after applying coupon *DNANTL199*
> Coupon is not listed in BeFrugal, but no harm in trying to get additional $12 off using it :-!
> 
> View attachment 8910226
> ...


Well stink, I bought this late last night. Seems almost too good to be true for a nice Swiss beater watch. Thanks shmaiz3r!!


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Klepsoo is having another round of sales on a variety of Glycines for those that missed out last time. Looks like a lot of these are actually in stock this time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

miltdastilt said:


> Klepsoo is having another round of sales on a variety of Glycines for those that missed out last time. Looks like a lot of these are actually in stock this time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still see the same prices. Am I missing something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Really surprised this hasn't been snapped up yet: Oris Aquis Red Sea Limited Edition on bracelet Men's Aquis Red Ltd. Ed. Automatic Stainless Steel Grey Dial SS | World of Watches. BeFrugal.com "SUMMERTIME75" and 8% cash back nets it to $713. YES, it's a STORE DISPLAY and YES, the description does indicate some nicks and scratches. However, I can tell you that the Aquis grey dial/tungsten bezel on bracelet that I received from The Watchery (same inventory as World of Watches) on Friday, which had the same description regarding its condition, was absolutely flawless! One last note, this one on the bracelet is $80 cheaper than the same one they have listed on a rubber strap!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> Well stink, I bought this late last night. Seems almost too good to be true for a nice Swiss beater watch. Thanks shmaiz3r!!


You're most welcome... It's really too good to be true in my view, given the specs.

*On a side note*, it would be a great help if someone could write a review on this model upon arrival. It's quite affordable and has excellent specs, but not much information about it online.
We need to know how it wears and if there are any sharp edges that bring discomfort. Is the lume usable? Are there misaligned bezels like Seiko's? Leather strap shots? Lume shots? That would be very appreciated!

I might actually pay full price for the regular black dial. The look and size are spot on for me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Really surprised this hasn't been snapped up yet: Oris Aquis Red Sea Limited Edition on bracelet Men's Aquis Red Ltd. Ed. Automatic Stainless Steel Grey Dial SS | World of Watches. BeFrugal.com "SUMMERTIME75" and 8% cash back nets it to $713. YES, it's a STORE DISPLAY and YES, the description does indicate some nicks and scratches. However, I can tell you that the Aquis grey dial/tungsten bezel on bracelet that I received from The Watchery (same inventory as World of Watches) on Friday, which had the same description regarding its condition, was absolutely flawless! One last note, this one on the bracelet is $80 cheaper than the same one they have listed on a rubber strap!


I can see some of the flaws in the photos. One of their other used Oris watches looked really rough. At least they have free returns.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Emporio Armani Swiss Automatic 300 meter Diver at Watch Station is only $280 after applying code "EXTRA20" EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Sport Watch ARS9003 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Here's a link to the full list of clearance items that the EXTRA20 code is applicable to: WatchStation Official Site: Watches


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

For those that missed this the last time around, there's another deal on the Victorinox Maverick. It's on the 'bay, but it's a Buy it Now. $178.99 [Link]


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> I still see the same prices. Am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got an email from them (see below) with a "Shop Now" link to the Glycines on sale (25%-35% off, now still not as good as some of the deals last time). To your point, I tried going to the site without the email link and the prices are not the same as those I see in the link. I would message them if there is a particular model that you're interested in. You should be able to get the same promotional discount. I tried copying and pasting the url that it takes me to using the email link to share with you all but it seems to bring me to items with the same prices you are seeing.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> You're most welcome... It's really too good to be true in my view, given the specs.
> 
> *On a side note*, it would be a great help if someone could write a review on this model upon arrival. It's quite affordable and has excellent specs, but not much information about it online.
> We need to know how it wears and if there are any sharp edges that bring discomfort. Is the lume usable? Are there misaligned bezels like Seiko's? Leather strap shots? Lume shots? That would be very appreciated!
> ...


Challenge accepted! I should have it tomorrow (anyone say eager beaver??) and I'll write my impressions and take some pics after a few days.

I too like the plain black dial, black bezel best, but I couldn't say no for $200. If it proves to be a winner, I might try to track down the black version too.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

miltdastilt said:


> I got an email from them (see below) with a "Shop Now" link to the Glycines on sale (25%-35% off, now still not as good as some of the deals last time). To your point, I tried going to the site without the email link and the prices are not the same as those I see in the link. I would message them if there is a particular model that you're interested in. You should be able to get the same promotional discount. I tried copying and pasting the url that it takes me to using the email link to share with you all but it seems to bring me to items with the same prices you are seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Is their any promo on top of these prices? Because till a couple of days ago the coupon code glypromo25 was actually working and the prices were lower then what I see in your pics with that code but if there is a coupon on top of these prices then this could be a bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Emporio Armani Swiss Automatic 300 meter Diver at Watch Station is only $280 after applying code "EXTRA20" EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Sport Watch ARS9003 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> Here's a link to the full list of clearance items that the EXTRA20 code is applicable to: WatchStation Official Site: Watches


That looks like a very nice watch, but if you Google the model number you get almost nothing except for some Korean web sites. Very odd.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Interesting. Is their any promo on top of these prices? Because till a couple of days ago the coupon code glypromo25 was actually working and the prices were lower then what I see in your pics with that code but if there is a coupon on top of these prices then this could be a bargain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There wasn't a promo code provided in the email unfortunately. I actually just tried the glypromo25 code and it didn't work for me. I think the idea is that this sale is suppose to be the equivalent of the code you were able to use that week. But something funky is happening with their website. I clicked on the combat sub phantom in the email which brings me to their site and shows the sale price at $614 (25% discount). However, when I add it to my cart it rings up at $736 (only 10% discount). I would reach out to them via message on the site. People seemed to be successful in this thread emailing Aleissa directly and negotiating the price down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

miltdastilt said:


> There wasn't a promo code provided in the email unfortunately. I actually just tried the glypromo25 code and it didn't work for me. I think the idea is that this sale is suppose to be the equivalent of the code you were able to use that week. But something funky is happening with their website. I clicked on the combat sub phantom in the email which brings me to their site and shows the sale price at $614 (25% discount). However, when I add it to my cart it rings up at $736 (only 10% discount). I would reach out to them via message on the site. People seemed to be successful in this thread emailing Aleissa directly and negotiating the price down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes glypromo25 stopped working yesterday. And I am pretty sure this email you received is the reason why that code has stopped working. They are just using the email for the discount rather then the code. I am sure that if I email them, they will honor the prices in the email but I really shouldn't spend any more money right now, if you know what I mean 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

heady91 said:


> That's the thing, I do.
> 
> Never had a problem before. Especially not with drilled lugs. Sized the bracelet without a problem, too.
> 
> ...


If you have drilled lugs, is your pin not small enough to hit the springbar?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> If you have drilled lugs, is your pin not small enough to hit the springbar?


Even with the drilled lugs, just compressing one side won't allow the end link pop off. You have to compress one side, hold it in a position that it stays compressed against the inside of the lug, while compressing the other side and moving the end link out the back side of the lugs. Just did it last night on a newer model without drilled lugs, so it was a little more difficult but same instructions apply.

Or, if you have three hands and two springbar tools...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Even with the drilled lugs, just compressing one side won't allow the end link pop off. You have to compress one side, hold it in a position that it stays compressed against the inside of the lug, while compressing the other side and moving the end link out the back side of the lugs. Just did it last night on a newer model without drilled lugs, so it was a little more difficult but same instructions apply.
> 
> Or, if you have three hands and two springbar tools...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct. I took pushing both ends of he springbar as a given. Perhaps this is the cause of his woes.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

If you really want to go rolls-royce on the job, grab a Bergeon 6825 tool. This allows for simultaneous compression of a springbar. $165 at Ofrei.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

EDIT: I just received a call from them telling me the $480 list was already a sale price and that the discount could only be applied to the retail cost. I cancelled the order.

AZFineTime has a coupon code for 20% off non-sale items using code 22TAKENOW. I was able to find the Bulova Moon Watch 96B258 listed at $480. With the discount this comes down to $384. This is a really great price from an AD.









There may be other deals available using the code.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue Kontiki on bracelet sold by the Watchery on Rakuten.com Eterna 1220-41-83-0268 Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS - Rakuten.com


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue Kontiki on bracelet sold by the Watchery on Rakuten.com Eterna 1220-41-83-0268 Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS - Rakuten.com


buy here Eterna 1220 41 83 0268 Men&apos;s Kontiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | eBay


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue Kontiki on bracelet sold by the Watchery on Rakuten.com Eterna 1220-41-83-0268 Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS - Rakuten.com


Now I don't feel so bad about that Moon Watch getting cancelled!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue Kontiki on bracelet sold by the Watchery on Rakuten.com Eterna 1220-41-83-0268 Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS - Rakuten.com


Probaly an old listing and order will most likely be cancelled.



vitekodessa said:


> buy here Eterna 1220 41 83 0268 Men&apos;s Kontiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | eBay


This was a listing from about a month ago and sold out quickly.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Probaly an old listing and order will most likely be cancelled.


That would be disappointing. My order is showing as processing and the watch is now listed as sold out. I guess I should curb my expectations.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

coopc said:


> That would be disappointing. My order is showing as processing and the watch is now listed as sold out. I guess I should curb my expectations.


I ordered that exact model from wow and the watchery 3 times in the last 2 weeks, only to have them cancel each time.

I hope your order won't end up like my orders, and you get it. 

Their inventory system seems so bad that I no longer bother to check them after 3 cancellations.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

coopc said:


> EDIT: I just received a call from them telling me the $480 list was already a sale price and that the discount could only be applied to the retail cost. I cancelled the order.
> 
> AZFineTime has a coupon code for 20% off non-sale items using code 22TAKENOW. I was able to find the Bulova Moon Watch 96B258 listed at $480. With the discount this comes down to $384. This is a really great price from an AD.
> 
> There may be other deals available using the code.


Hopefully, you used a credit card instead of paypal. They don't seem to know how to process paypal refunds.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> buy here Eterna 1220 41 83 0268 Men&apos;s Kontiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | eBay


KonTiki--navy blue--'pizza' dial, automatic, on steel bracelet, great price and OUT of stock!!

Oh well--sure, I was waiting on it.... BUT--having just put the first scratches on the Alpina 4 GMT I got maybe two weeks ago, needing a new phone soon and the new Samsung Note 7 coming out tomorrow, it's almost like seeing your worst enemy drive off a cliff in your new (insured) Corvette--'mixed emotions'.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robangel said:


> KonTiki--navy blue--'pizza' dial, automatic, on steel bracelet, great price and OUT of stock!!
> 
> Oh well--sure, I was waiting on it.... BUT--having just put the first scratches on the Alpina 4 GMT I got maybe two weeks ago, needing a new phone soon and the new Samsung Note 7 coming out tomorrow, it's almost like seeing your worst enemy drive off a cliff in your new (insured) Corvette--'mixed emotions'.


Out of stock in any case


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Emporio Armani Swiss Automatic 300 meter Diver at Watch Station is only $280 after applying code "EXTRA20" EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Sport Watch ARS9003 | WatchStation® Online Store
> 
> Anyone have any info on this watch?
> 
> Thanks Al.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

This is a solid deal on a valjoux based movement. I wish they would re-release the blue dial of this watch. But still a nice deal IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice find! Is there any way to see what other watches that coupon code works on?



miltdastilt said:


> This is a solid deal on a valjoux based movement. I wish they would re-release the blue dial of this watch. But still a nice deal IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The price on that Pan europ almost look like a pricing error, even the non-chrono version is more expensive. 
I hear it's a jumbo size though, I usually don't mind bigger watches but the barrel case on this one will make it look even bigger than it is.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> Nice find! Is there any way to see what other watches that coupon code works on?


Ashford usually has code for specific items. I don't think the code works for anything else. But someone correct me if I'm wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Rule 4 violation, WTB forum is here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

If you're willing to pay $899, I think World of Watches has them. Not the $499 deal it was, but...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Emporio Armani Swiss Automatic 300 meter Diver at Watch Station is only $280 after applying code "EXTRA20" EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Sport Watch ARS9003 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> Here's a link to the full list of clearance items that the EXTRA20 code is applicable to: WatchStation Official Site: Watches


Nice find. Been on the hunt for a while for an affordable "do it all" dress diver and this one seems to be quite the looker. A unique but classy design with very little, if any, homage elements. I couldn't find any info on it besides the Emporio Armani Swiss Made website which had nothing new on top of what was presented at the Watch Station link. I'm guessing it has an STP movement in it of some kind since I found an article mentioning some of their other models had them. The only things I can deduce is a solid link/end-link bracelet, display back, domed crystal (not sure if sapphire), glossy white dial, aluminum bezel, and lumed hands/indices.

I ended up pulling the trigger since it's cheaper than most micro brands sporting Seiko and Miyota movements. Figure I can send it back or return it to a brick and mortar store for a refund if it doesn't impress in person. Will report back with pictures and my thoughts nonetheless!

Edit: That Pan Europ deal is insane, so tempting but that is a huge chunk o' metal and unfortunately, they don't make an SS bracelet for it .


----------



## andyinnola (Apr 30, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> At tjmaxx yesterday I saw 2 Victorinox Swiss Army Originals for $69 each. Regular price was $99.
> 
> At first search, I thought they were worth $250+, but eBay has them as low as around $83.
> 
> ...


Down to $49 at a Louisville TJ Maxx. I was tempted for a moment, but in the end it's a plastic case with a quartz movement. Passed.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RTea said:


> Nice find. Been on the hunt for a while for an affordable "do it all" dress diver and this one seems to be quite the looker. A unique but classy design with very little, if any, homage elements. I couldn't find any info on it besides the Emporio Armani Swiss Made website which had nothing new on top of what was presented at the Watch Station link. I'm guessing it has an STP movement in it of some kind since I found an article mentioning some of their other models had them. The only things I can deduce is a solid link/end-link bracelet, display back, domed crystal (not sure if sapphire), glossy white dial, aluminum bezel, and lumed hands/indices.
> 
> I ended up pulling the trigger since it's cheaper than most micro brands sporting Seiko and Miyota movements. Figure I can send it back or return it to a brick and mortar store for a refund if it doesn't impress in person. Will report back with pictures and my thoughts nonetheless!
> 
> Edit: That Pan Europ deal is insane, so tempting but that is a huge chunk o' metal and unfortunately, they don't make a SS bracelet for it .


I already bought the Emporio Armani ARS3000 w/ grey dial and brown croc band so passed on this one but was very tempted. Please take pictures a provide small review of the watch when it arrives. I would sincerely appreciate it bud. Thanks and nice buy!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you, grabbed one hamilton


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

That Armani has a display caseback, it looks like the STP but it's tough to say for certain. Pretty nicely decorated. That it has a display caseback makes me skeptical of the claimed 300m WR, though.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

crysman2000 said:


> I already bought the Emporio Armani ARS3000 w/ grey dial and brown croc band so passed on this one but was very tempted. Please take pictures a provide small review of the watch when it arrives. I would sincerely appreciate it bud. Thanks and nice buy!


Thanks and will do! How do you like the ARS3000? Looks like a very nicely executed dress watch.



Wristwatching said:


> That Armani has a display caseback, it looks like the STP but it's tough to say for certain. Pretty nicely decorated. That it has a display caseback makes me skeptical of the claimed 300m WR, though.


Indeed although I'm seeing more and more divers/mechanicals sporting higher water resistances with display backs. One of their other models is sapphire front and rear so I'm guessing this diver is the same. I'm now 90% certain its an STP movement since Fossil makes watches for Emporio Armani. Here's an interesting read about STP movements from ablogtowatch where they also mention that Fossil has a special/separate factory for designing their higher end swiss made pieces including the Emporio Armani Swiss Made line:
A Visit To STP Watch Movement Manufacture: Fossil Group's Answer To ETA | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RTea said:


> Thanks and will do! How do you like the ARS3000? Looks like a very nicely executed dress watch.


I really like it. The STP1-11 fossil swiss movement has been as accurate as my Xetums which sport the 2824. I especially really like the decorated movement...just a great extra touch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Additional 8% off plus Free Shipping on All Watches and Jewelry at GearBest
Coupon Code: *YEL00QWE

*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ulefone GW01* Smart Watch on leather *$46.99 - $51.19 w/free shipping @ Ever Buying (reposted due to SALE and COUPON INFO)
also available on Milanese Loop band for $56.60 *(coupon code doesn't work on these)*

Black *version is now* ON Sale for $46.99. *For _*Silver *_or _*Gold *_use* Coupon Code:  EBULEGW *reduces price from $54.05 to* $51.19 *(will *raise* price on black version)

45mm X 10mm 316L stainless case, sapphire crystal, standard 22mm lugs, water resistant, signed crown
Choice of *stainless steel, rose gold or black
*
*Main Features:*
- *Bluetooth 4.0*: Controlling music player, including MP3, MP4 and AVI format; Phone SMS synchronize and push information
- *Bidirectional anti-lost*, convenient to find watch or phone
- *Real time heart rate monitoring*, with ECG, getting high accuracy data 
- Siri, messages, remote camera, sleeping monitoring, alarm clock, calender, phone call remind, sedentary remind, etc.
- *UV and body temperature monitoring function*, providing practical information
- *Supporting Android 4.3 / iOS 7.0 and above system

*







*​*​


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

What on earth just happened


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Now this is a big blue watch. The diameter isn't that bad, but the thickness is a bit ridiculous.
> 
> It showed up with a broken spring pin, but I was able to replace it. It's keeping good time, and the date changes at 12:02. The bracelet is pretty nice. It uses the two piece pins with collars rather than split pins. It has a 120-click bezel, but it has even more play than a Breitling bezel. The threads on the screw-down crown feel gritty. The hand winding is very smooth though. The lume is decent.
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL

I missed this. Someone bought one and posted. Looks like it has a lot of surface area covered in Lume. What do you think of it? If you have time, could you comment about that and post a picture.
I have been curious about this movement since Fossil started releasing info on it. I missed the Armani deal.
This thing is thicker than a Rolex DSSD.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*24-Slot Leather Watch Box* Display Case Organizer with Glass Top - *$16.24* w/Free Shipping at NewFrog

I have never seen one this cheap on eBay or Ali Express!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *24-Slot Leather Watch Box* Display Case Organizer with Glass Top - *$16.24* w/Free Shipping at NewFrog
> 
> I have never seen one this cheap on eBay or Ali Express!


Pu leather ( not real).

Me!


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Here's a few good deals on a few quartz VSA chronos:









Clearance for $119








Clearance for $139








Clearance for $139 - It's a ladies watch, but a decent size at 41mm.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

10% back in Ebay Bucks for the next 2 days. Check your account to see if you are eligible.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ulefone GW01* Smart Watch on leather *$46.99 - $51.19 w/free shipping @ Ever Buying (reposted due to SALE and COUPON INFO)
> also available on Milanese Loop band for $56.60 *(coupon code doesn't work on these)*
> 
> Black *version is now* ON Sale for $46.99. *For _*Silver *_or _*Gold *_use* Coupon Code:  EBULEGW *reduces price from $54.05 to* $51.19 *(will *raise* price on black version)
> ...


Thank God there isn't one person in China that can speak English, because the accompanying text on the web page is hilarious, and those are damn nice looking !


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> 10% back in Ebay Bucks for the next 2 days. Check your account to see if you are eligible.


where to check - what is this?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Wiggy999 said:


> Thank God there isn't one person in China that can speak English, because the accompanying text on the web page is hilarious, and those are damn nice looking !


"Intelligence provides the life with more possibilities." Can't argue with that. Guess I should by that watch if it makes me more smarter. ;-)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> "Intelligence provides the life with more possibilities." Can't argue with that. Guess I should by that watch if it makes me more smarter. ;-)


and supports Android 4.3 .. but it does not run on Android Wear.. .Hmmm hmmm hmmm

Good photography though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Porsche Design Flat 6 made by Eterna for $449.99 + $45 in Ebay Bucks

Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 6351 42 44 1256 Retail $3440 | eBay44


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Porsche Design Flat 6 made by Eterna for $449.99 + $45 in Ebay Bucks
> 
> Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 6351 42 44 1256 Retail $3440 | eBay44


You'll earn *$9.00 in eBay Bucks

*how do you see 45


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

vitekodessa said:


> You'll earn *$9.00 in eBay Bucks
> 
> *how do you see 45


Look under messages from EBay and if you were invited: activate the offer.

Me!


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Air Blue Delta on Massdrop *$149.99* + $3.75 shipping (currently $159)
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/air-blue-delta-watch?mode=guest_open

_5 Styles available_


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A bunch o' tools and DYI supplies on clearance at Esslinger: Miscellaneous - Clearance 1 - Esslinger.com


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Available at Jomashop now for the same price. No waiting for the drop to end, no shipping charges and no tax.



agrberg said:


> Air Blue Delta on Massdrop *$149.99* + $3.75 shipping (currently $159)
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/air-blue-delta-watch?mode=guest_open
> 
> _5 Styles available_
> ...


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford code (Tapatalk friendly version)
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> MOVTC429 - $0 $429 08/02 Get Movado Men's Movado Tc Watch Model 0606687 For $429 Free Shipping, Ends 08/06/16
> ...


Is it possible to use sites like befrugal to get more discount/cashback?

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Available at Jomashop now for the same price. No waiting for the drop to end, no shipping charges and no tax.


Nice! That's much better.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

agrberg said:


> Nice! That's much better.


MAssdrop has a bunch of NOMOS on right now but the same thing, some cheaper at Joma and none of Massdrops hassles.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *24-Slot Leather Watch Box* Display Case Organizer with Glass Top - *$16.24* w/Free Shipping at NewFrog


I have one similar to that and I find it quite frustrating to use. The catch is a pain to open, especially if you have large fingers. The pillows have 8" circumference and rigid (cardboard) sides so they will not compress. If you have less than 8" wrists metal bracelets cannot be closed around the pillows. The pillows are also a loose fit in their slots so the watches wobble about on their strap buckles and never sit straight (I'm a bit OCD about that sort of thing). YMMV.

That's a good price though.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Considering how much we spend on our actual collections, I always find it interesting that many WIS don't take the same care in investing in a high-quality place to store them. Spend the equivalent to a cheap quartz and put your watches in a box made from quality materials.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> MAssdrop has a bunch of NOMOS on right now but the same thing, some cheaper at Joma and none of Massdrops hassles.


Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

For the EU base members, Valmano.de in Germany gives additional rebates to the sale items from 10-30% with 30% rebates from 300 € and more spent. Rebates show in the shopping bag. Sorry for not posting links, somehow I'm not allowed to. :O

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 for 594 € - AL-525LB4V36
You can get the Fortis Flieger Cockpit in orange for 419 € - 595.11.13 L01


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

For the EU base members, Valmano.de in Germany gives additional rebates to the sale items from 10-30% with 30% rebates from 300 € and more spent. Rebates show in the shopping bag. Sorry for not posting links, somehow I'm not allowed to. :O

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 for 594 € - AL-525LB4V36
You can get the Fortis Flieger Cockpit in orange for 419 € - 595.11.13 L01


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


You have to do your research....I felt I did pretty well on a Cocktail Time from them.....I checked and I could not find a better price at that moment......


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

F2W12 said:


> Considering how much we spend on our actual collections, I always find it interesting that many WIS don't take the same care in investing in a high-quality place to store them. Spend the equivalent to a cheap quartz and put your watches in a box made from quality materials.


I agree, unfortunately mine was a gift from my daughters so I can't NOT use it. :roll:


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Keyzard said:


> You have to do your research....I felt I did pretty well on a Cocktail Time from them.....I checked and I could not find a better price at that moment......


the Seiko sumo deal a few months ago was very, very solid.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


I got my Zelos Helmsman from massdrop earlier in the year. The wooden box had a moldy smell but the watch was fine lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

for an affordable beater, the Sea Urchin last month was significantly more affordable than anywhere else. 
It looks like the (JDM) Seikos are where you find bargains. 

I'd also love for the Maratac Zulus to come back on sale soon - could use a few more.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, as said every now and then. I have snagged a few micro brands at a good price and Kickstarters clear inventory on there as well if you are into that.
Do your research as said above.



gabethegoat said:


> Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I know what FC stands for now. This is brand new just out of the box.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


And, since we're also on the subject of watch boxes, the recent Wolf Windsor drop had better prices than I've seen for the full selection. It was the first purchase I've made from them.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


Another thing someone pointed out on this forum is that sometimes the Massdrop deal while only a few bucks better is actually worse as you get a better experience and warrantee support from other online retailers for a small percentage more. I think this was true of the recent Alpinist drop where $30 got you a domestic 2 year warrantee instead of a 1 year Japan only warrantee and immediate shipping.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I think I know what FC stands for now. This is brand new just out of the box.


WTF has happened to that?


----------



## djdertate (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't know but that hairspring has seen better days.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

djdertate said:


> I don't know but that hairspring has seen better days.


Hairspring looks mangled!
One reason I like display case backs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> I ordered that exact model from wow and the watchery 3 times in the last 2 weeks, only to have them cancel each time.
> 
> I hope your order won't end up like my orders, and you get it.
> 
> ...


Cancelled.:-|


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wenger Urban Classic Blue Dial for 79.99 w prime shipping (not a bad quartz for a swiss movement)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G8IKYOU/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_5402_caf43c05?smid=A336A9JJHG64W6&pf_rd_p=2558495402&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=YS955565Z9WAP6FSXH4D#customerReviews

3 hours and 20x minutes left


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Hairspring looks mangled!
> One reason I like display case backs.


I was too busy looking at the loose parts to notice the balance spring. That spring is REKT.


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I was too busy looking at the loose parts to notice the balance spring. That spring is REKT.


Where did you buy it?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


I saved about thirty bucks on my monster, mainly because of low international shipping cost. The watch was only $5 less than amazon but shipping was only $12 compared to over $30 on Amazon. For me it was definitely worth it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure if this is a deal but it is certainly an attractive watch.

$229 @ TJ Maxx










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got an email from Prometheus that they are having a 20% off sale the rest of this month (August 2016) with code MICROBRANDMONTH.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> Yes, as said every now and then. I have snagged a few micro brands at a good price and Kickstarters clear inventory on there as well if you are into that.
> Do your research as said above.


I just wish some of our fellow participants would do the research before jumping to post every massdrop watch listing here. Not pointing the finger at anyone in particular, but it seems really often that a massdrop "deal" is posted here only to be immediately proven to not be a real bargain.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> I got my Zelos Helmsman from massdrop earlier in the year. The wooden box had a moldy smell but the watch was fine lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Same moldy smell with my leather strap on direct purchase from Zelos. Probably old stock sitting in Singapore humidity.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if this is a deal but it is certainly an attractive watch.
> 
> $229 @ TJ Maxx
> 
> ...


Yes, that's a great deal.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

taike said:


> Same moldy smell with my leather strap on direct purchase from Zelos. Probably old stock sitting in Singapore humidity.


I left my pouch in my truck and let the sun get rid of that funk. Then added those silicon pouches for a week👍. Now that pouch is a part of my EDC.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

Prometheus website fail.

Anyone else getting this error: Error establishing a database connection


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Horohollis said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Prometheus website fail.
> 
> Anyone else getting this error: *Error establishing a database connection*


Yep, same here. Perhaps their servers broke with the extra traffic. lol


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's working now but it's weird. Everything but the Poseidon says sold out. I swear I was on the site 2 days ago and a bunch of stuff was available &#55357;&#56900;&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if this is a deal but it is certainly an attractive watch.
> 
> $229 @ TJ Maxx
> 
> ...


That is a great pick up. it is basically a Shinola for half the price.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like the only watch available on the Prometheus site is the Poseidon. Weird. I was on there 2 days ago and a ton of stuff was available I thought 🤔


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> Looks like the only watch available on the Prometheus site is the Poseidon. Weird. I was on there 2 days ago and a ton of stuff was available I thought 樂


If it is a DB error, things that are actually (physically) in stock could show out of stock - meaning the site isn't parsing data from the DB to show inventory. That or someone bought up errrrything.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is a great pick up. it is basically a Shinola for half the price.


Filson watches are actually even finished a little nicer than the typical Shinola.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I like some of the Mercer watch stuff. Noticed on their site that they are selling off their diver inventory. I think this matches the Kickstarter price.

Shop â€" Mercer Watch Co.

Pretty good price for those specs. Someone buy that red / black variant before I'm forced to.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

kyfra said:


> I like some of the Mercer watch stuff. Noticed on their site that they are selling off their diver inventory. I think this matches the Kisckstarter price.
> 
> Shop - Mercer Watch Co.
> 
> Pretty good price forr those specs. Someone buy that red / black variant before I'm forced to.


Ks was at 250usd. I backed the white but when I got it, I didn't connect with the style. The dial is nicely done. Returned for a refund.

Actually I think this is mine in returned months ago lol.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BInjTaLB0kL/

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I think I know what FC stands for now. This is brand new just out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 8935170


Well, when we buy watches online at 60-80% off , this sort of thing is not so unexpected, where did you get it from ?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

nello said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I missed this. Someone bought one and posted. Looks like it has a lot of surface area covered in Lume. What do you think of it? If you have time, could you comment about that and post a picture.
> I have been curious about this movement since Fossil started releasing info on it. I missed the Armani deal.
> This thing is thicker than a Rolex DSSD.


There are still deals to be had on this watch... World of Watches has 20% off Swiss Legend today with code "SWISS20". BeFrugal has 8% back. They have a black SL Abyssos on WOW for $190, which after discounts and cash back drops to $139.84. That's not as good as this The Watchery deal from last week, but darn close. Other versions of the Abyssos are a bit more. I've got one from the deal last week being delivered today, so I am personally holding off buying another until I see that one.

Note that the Swiss Legend Commander with titanium case and ETA 2824-2 Swiss movement is the same price, so $139.84 after discounts. I personally have never seen a new watch with an ETA 2824-2 for that cheap! I have been trying all day to talk myself into that watch, but I just can't get past the thick case and long lugs. It just doesn't look proportionally right to me. They have only one in stock!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> There are still deals to be had on this watch... World of Watches has 20% off Swiss Legend today with code "SWISS20". BeFrugal has 8% back. They have a black SL Abyssos on WOW for $190, which after discounts and cash back drops to $139.84. That's not as good as this The Watchery deal from last week, but darn close. Other versions of the Abyssos are a bit more. I've got one from the deal last week being delivered today, so I am personally holding off buying another until I see that one.
> 
> Note that the Swiss Legend Commander with titanium case and ETA 2824-2 Swiss movement is the same price, so $139.84 after discounts. I personally have never seen a new watch with an ETA 2824-2 for that cheap! I have been trying all day to talk myself into that watch, but I just can't get past the thick case and long lugs. It just doesn't look proportionally right to me. They have only one in stock!


Could you post a Lume shot when the abyssos arrives. Asked earlier with no response.
Quick note on the commander with the ETA 2824. I got it for 149.00 with a winder a few months ago. Guess what-same issue as the FC above. Loose movement holders and the screws rattling inside. I posted a picture in this thread. Haha. I had planned on using it as a test dummy to practice my mechanical abilities. Oh well.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> That is a great pick up. it is basically a Shinola for half the price.


Didn't buy it yet but with a screw-down crown, 200 meters water resistance , Dome sapphire crystal , pretty good finishing , and a lifetime warranty I think it would make a great quartz grab-and-go watch.

I put it on hold I may go back tomorrow and pick it up. Filson has that one listed for $650 on their website but a version with the bracelet for $400 as part of their summer sale.

After tax it would put me at $250. I know I can buy a Victorinox Inox for that kind of money as well.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if this is a deal but it is certainly an attractive watch.
> 
> $229 @ TJ Maxx
> 
> ...


Holy shyt. That's a steal! I've seen the Mackinaw Field watch on sale for $350 but never that low.

If I had known TJ Max's gets Filson products I'd stalk them a bit more


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

monza06 said:


> Well, when we buy watches online at 60-80% off , this sort of thing is not so unexpected, where did you get it from ?


I got it from ToM, but I am returning it for a refund. They don't have any more to replace it.

It's understandable when it is pre-owned or a display model or something. This one was completely factory sealed in plastic. Just poor quality control by FC.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of Revue Thommen watches on sale at ToM starting at $285 for an automatic and $650 for a 7750 chronograph. Beware of their in-house movements though.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I think I know what FC stands for now. This is brand new just out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 8935170


"Contents may shift during shipment"


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Pu leather ( not real).
> 
> Me!


You're right. But at least it's genuine imitation....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

agrberg said:


> Another thing someone pointed out on this forum is that sometimes the Massdrop deal while only a few bucks better is actually worse as you get a better experience and warrantee support from other online retailers for a small percentage more. I think this was true of the recent Alpinist drop where $30 got you a domestic 2 year warrantee instead of a 1 year Japan only warrantee and immediate shipping.


Never again with Massdrop. Since the last missive below, it's been five days since my last letter--I counted back--it was actually my eleventh letter to Massdrop. Five days since my last letter--no reply. I'm tracking my watch back to them, but they're so bad, I was honestly thinking just to keep it, because I doubt if I'll get my money or the watch back now.

Compare it to this:

*I returned a watch today to Amazon, going on 4 weeks after I got it. It took 3 minutes to get an RMA on-line, 5 minutes to pack it, 5 minutes to drive and drop it at UPS. Less than 3 hours later, I get this from Amazon:*

 
We've issued your refund for the item below. Your return is now complete*. 


 
 
View return & refund status 

 
 
 Citizen Men's AT0200-05E...*Refund total: $84.63* 




Massdrop seems to be largely computer generated, amateur outfit focused (obviously) on frequent emails, basically a computer generated company with very few 'real people' employed, pushing products that they're able to source from whatever places that promise them a profit on said products. What real people that may work there don't begin to care, never mind know the first thing about customer service. I told them I would wait a while before slagging them and I gave them that. Maybe you'll get lucky, but God forbid you need service after the sale--there's no phone number and if you do get a reply, it'll likely take weeks and meanwhile, their computer will tell you "your case is considered closed".

Rehash, but here's my post that member Agrberg referred to, posted here several days ago:

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
_
I ordered the Timex Military Expedition watch from Massdrop and got it at the end of June, as expected, weeks after I ordered it. That I was ready for, it's part of their, uh "business model". But it came in a mashed up Timex box, one corner scotch taped. The indiglo light function didn't work--the watch looked like a return. I wrote them immediately. It took weeks to get a reply, although I wrote numerous times to the two addresses they offer. They never answered simple, specific questions.

No phone number, appalling customer service. I wouldn't even call it "service" or "support". It was and actually still is, a prolonged experience in frustration. They eventually sent me a letter with a link where I had to click on, to enter my transaction number---as if they didn't have it. In four different internet browsers, the link didn't work. Yesterday, less than a week after they finally sent me an RMA, I got a letter saying as they hadn't heard back from in six days (I figured eight letters and hours wasted was enough), they said they were closing my case. So I had to write them yet again. If lucky, maybe I'll hear back from them next week.

I would not be the least bit surprised if I return the defective watch and don't get a penny back.

Never again and all I can say is "Beware". An ongoing, intensely aggravating experience like that really hit home to me how even if the price is few bucks more, I'm so much better off dealing with Amazon. Heck, even Joma and other grey market operators, where I've returned items ranging from under $30 to several thousand dollars, have been wonderful in comparison to Massdrop.

I was holding back on writing this, trying to give them the 'benefit of the doubt' but after weeks and dysfunction at every turn, enough.

"Amateur"?-----Massdrop makes most of the Mom and Pop operators on Ebay look like paragons of efficiency.
_


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inspired, I took another look at the TJ Maxx stores near where I work -- at Fairlane and in Dearborn Heights.

The worst watch selections I've ever seen in any store. That includes Wal-Mart.

I think I'm giving up on TJ Maxx deals.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I totally lucked out on massdrop on my monster 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

This Jack Mason automatic blue dialed pilot is on sale for $364 + 6% cash back from eBates. 
http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/jack-...ry-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SILVER/ NAVY

I got one of their college branded watches from my alma mater, pilot style with a quartz movement and the quality isn't half bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$159 Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph. $450 MSRP

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-ca0315-01e.html


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

Swiss Legend Abyssos. Paid $132 and found it hard to believe that it's got a genuine STP 1-11 Swiss movement inside of it. Got it tonight and first thing cracked it open. Yup... it's got that movement. It's clearly stamped "STP 1-11" under the balance wheel and it matches the movement in my Zodiac. The case back was also laser etched with "Switzerland" on the inside. I've included the requested lume picture, but this was after I had charged it with a flashlight. It looks like it has the potential for good lume. How long it lasts through the night is yet to be seen. I like it a bit and decided to keep it. It's definitely my biggest and heaviest watch and a bit too much for my taste. Good golly though, for the price I'll use it as my Swiss beater. :-d I won't dive or swim with it though. It's rated to 3,300 ft, which is how far the damn weight will drag you down to the bottom as you drown! I've already posted this, but WOW has the black version for $140 now.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

Just got this in today, and I'm pleased to report the Certina DS Action Quartz from Ashford for $199 is fantastic! I'll do a more thorough review once I've worn it a bit, but initial impressions are very good. :-!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Just got this in today, and I'm pleased to report the Certina DS Action Quartz from Ashford for $199 is fantastic! I'll do a more thorough review once I've worn it a bit, but initial impressions are very good. :-!


Wow, it looks even better than I expected with your wrist shot. Thanks man! Can't wait to read your review on it.

Deal ends in less than an hour for whoever wants it.. [_coupon expires in 3 of Aug US time_].


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Swiss Legend Abyssos. Paid $132 and found it hard to believe that it's got a genuine STP 1-11 Swiss movement inside of it. Got it tonight and first thing cracked it open. Yup... it's got that movement. It's clearly stamped "STP 1-11" under the balance wheel and it matches the movement in my Zodiac. The case back was also laser etched with "Switzerland" on the inside. I've included the requested lume picture, but this was after I had charged it with a flashlight. It looks like it has the potential for good lume. How long it lasts through the night is yet to be seen. I like it a bit and decided to keep it. It's definitely my biggest and heaviest watch and a bit too much for my taste. Good golly though, for the price I'll use it as my Swiss beater. :-d I won't dive or swim with it though. It's rated to 3,300 ft, which is how far the damn weight will drag you down to the bottom as you drown! I've already posted this, but WOW has the black version for $140 now.


K-Mart (delivered to your home or local Sears) has the black silicone version for *$114.99*. I am so tempted but the proprietary strap drive me nuts.

Kmart.com


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Never again with Massdrop. Since the last missive below, it's been five days since my last letter--I counted back--it was actually my eleventh letter to Massdrop. Five days since my last letter--no reply. I'm tracking my watch back to them, but they're so bad, I was honestly thinking just to keep it, because I doubt if I'll get my money or the watch back now.
> 
> Compare it to this:
> 
> ...


I've been an end-user retailer my whole life [and very good at that for all I know], and I can't bring myself to understand how could a seller just ignore buyers after having their money in their pocket. Funny fact, this shunning attitude and ignoring emails has happened to me before when I ordered a watch from CreationWatches [I've written my experience here some months ago]. It's outright thievery, not to mention EXTREMELY BAD for business.
If they dealt with your return in an exemplary fashion, it ultimately results in a more loyal and repeating customer, but on the other hand, this non sense happens and many customers lose their faith in their morality, let alone their quality of products, and it takes so much effort and money to gain the customers back after losing them.

My advice to you is to always use Paypal. If you used it you could open a dispute to gain their attention AND get your money back.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

My nightmare now is with klepsoo. Everything seems to be a negotiation from purchase to dealing with defective items. Very polite in emails, but still exasperating.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

taike said:


> My nightmare now is with klepsoo. Everything seems to be a negotiation from purchase to dealing with defective items. Very polite in emails, but still exasperating.


Sorry to hear man. My experience has been a good one. I suggest you call them directly. Have had faster communication that way. Good luck

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

I may be late in bringing this to attention. Apologise if that is the case.

I'll be having a look here. Prometheus 20% discount

K.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ At $699x 0.8 = $559 + shipping, not exactly a deal, they just jacked the price up to compensate. I recall they were like $450-500 during preorder.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ At $699x 0.8 = $559 + shipping, not exactly a deal, they just jacked the price up to compensate. I recall they were like $450-500 during preorder.


Part of the increase is due to strength of US dolllar vs. Euro.....thank you Brexit.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

matlobi said:


> K-Mart (delivered to your home or local Sears) has the black silicone version for *$114.99*. I am so tempted but the proprietary strap drive me nuts.
> 
> Kmart.com


Actually Kmart has a number of versions of the Abyssos for sale, ranging from $113 to $130. Take another 10% off with code: KMART10PSAVINGS


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> This Jack Mason automatic blue dialed pilot is on sale for $364 + 6% cash back from eBates.
> Jack Mason Brand Automatic Bracelet Watch, 42mm | Nordstrom
> 
> I got one of their college branded watches from my alma mater, pilot style with a quartz movement and the quality isn't half bad.
> ...


I actually quite like the look of that. IWC vibe with a nice blue dial and decent looking bracelet. Tempting!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Went to a TJ Maxx today and spotted some G-Shocks. I'm not into them and never bought one, in fact i've been a Timex Ironman kinda guy. But I spotted a white gshock that I actually liked. The price is good I think... I'm on the fence... Idk. I've been looking for Tj Maxx discounted gift cards to make the deal sweeter and make me buy it...im not there yet. I already have an older white timex except the silver paint around the bezel is peeling (mosquito spray actually melted the paint off lol) so i could replace it with this but i only paid <$20 for my timex but this sucker is much more expensive. Thoughts?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> Went to a TJ Maxx today and spotted some G-Shocks. I'm not into them and never bought one, in fact i've been a Timex Ironman kinda guy. But I spotted a white gshock that I actually liked. The price is good I think... I'm on the fence... Idk. I've been looking for Tj Maxx discounted gift cards to make the deal sweeter and make me buy it...im not there yet. I already have an older white timex except the silver paint around the bezel is peeling (mosquito spray actually melted the paint off lol) so i could replace it with this but i only paid <$20 for my timex but this sucker is much more expensive. Thoughts?
> View attachment 8939762


GD-X6900HT-7 goes for $85 at BJ wholesale, tax free in NH, so $49 is a great price.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Went to a TJ Maxx today and spotted some G-Shocks. I'm not into them and never bought one, in fact i've been a Timex Ironman kinda guy. But I spotted a white gshock that I actually liked. The price is good I think... I'm on the fence... Idk. I've been looking for Tj Maxx discounted gift cards to make the deal sweeter and make me buy it...im not there yet. I already have an older white timex except the silver paint around the bezel is peeling (mosquito spray actually melted the paint off lol) so i could replace it with this but i only paid <$20 for my timex but this sucker is much more expensive. Thoughts?
> View attachment 8939762


Great price for a great watch. Just keep in mind it is indestructible so you're stuck with it forever. No mosquito spray in the world can harm this tough guy...


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

One for UK folks:

"Swiss Military Hanowa" Black Leather Chronograph Watch - TK Maxx

SWISS MILITARY HANOWA
£149


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aluminum Alloy 12-Slot Watch Display Case *$19.06* with free shipping *after coupon* at NewFrog

*Coupon Code : 6346 *($3.00 OFF orders over $20)



Aluminum with clear Perspex lid
12 insert slots for keeping watches organized, suit your needs perfectly.
Box material: Aluminum alloy + plastic (Surface), suede (Inside)
Color: Silver
Size: approx. 26 x 21 x 6.5cm/10.24 x 8.27 x 2.56inch (L*W*H)
Each Grid Size: approx. 8 x 2.3cm/3.15 x 0.9inch (L*W)













There was some grumbling about the PU leather 24-slot watch case I posted yesterday (now more than double ($40.49) yesterday's price of $16.24) not being nice enough, so here is a reasonable alternative for your ultra affordables.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inspired, I took another look at the TJ Maxx stores near where I work -- at Fairlane and in Dearborn Heights.
> 
> The worst watch selections I've ever seen in any store. That includes Wal-Mart.
> 
> I think I'm giving up on TJ Maxx deals.


Hahaha. I'm always shocked to hear that anybody from the forums ever find any watch worth buying at TJ maxx. The selection I have at the TJ maxx near me is always the most depressing thing I've ever seen in the universe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Another cheap watch box deal - Amazon.com has a Large 12 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer for $9.20 with Prime 2 day shipping. Or for $8.00 with free shipping from a different vendor

https://www.amazon.com/Watch-Leathe...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=24GR56TGS0M5YQC1D3NW


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Part of the increase is due to strength of US dolllar vs. Euro.....thank you Brexit.


Euro dollar has been around 1.1 for many many months now, brexit only brought down the pound.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jaeva said:


> Actually Kmart has a number of versions of the Abyssos for sale, ranging from $113 to $130. Take another 10% off with code: KMART10PSAVINGS


Kmart.com

The less expensive models work out to $103 + tax + $10 in points. You can get another $4 in cash back. Less than $100 net for a Swiss automatic and a watch winder.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Not a KonTiki but perhaps even better?

20% off WATCHWED code and Befrugal 8% takes this down to $662. I can't find any real good pictures but I imagine it would look great in person. This is new and not a display model and looks like they have quite a few in stock. 42mm and in-house movement.

Men's 1948 Legacy Auto Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SS | World of Watches

Movement Hands-On Series Episode 3: The Revolutionary Eterna Caliber 39 | aBlogtoWatch







> The base Eterna Caliber 39 runs at 4 Hertz (28,800 vibrations per hour), is 30 millimeter wide and provides 68 hours or less of power reserve.


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford Code (Non-tapatalk friendly version)
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Code
> ...


I can't even believe that Hammy Pan Europ Chrono is $599 and I missed it (out of stock)! I've been waiting patiently for one of those to come around USED for that price. Ugh. If anyone got one and changes their minds, talk to me before returning, please!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

coopc said:


> Cancelled.:-|


Sorry to hear that man.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

thechin said:


> Euro dollar has been around 1.1 for many many months now, brexit only brought down the pound.


EURO / DOLLAR rate was at 1.1385 before the Brexit vote. 26th July it was at 1.0986.
4 pct drop. so the vote definitely affected the Euro as well


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

footie said:


> I can't even believe that Hammy Pan Europ Chrono is $599 and I missed it (out of stock)! I've been waiting patiently for one of those to come around USED for that price. Ugh. If anyone got one and changes their minds, talk to me before returning, please!


They still have the white dial available with code sdclassic599










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually like that white dial more.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I actually like that white dial more.






BLACK VS WHITE


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I now feel the "need" to add a panda to my collection :-x


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Another cheap watch box deal - Amazon.com has a Large 12 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer for $9.20 with Prime 2 day shipping. Or for $8.00 with free shipping from a different vendor
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Watch-Leathe...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=24GR56TGS0M5YQC1D3NW


Funny...I was looking at my watchboxes and saw that they were full....and bam! This was offered. Thanks!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

garf666 said:


> EURO / DOLLAR rate was at 1.1385 before the Brexit vote. 26th July it was at 1.0986.
> 4 pct drop. so the vote definitely affected the Euro as well


I keep reading articles where forecasters say the pound is still going to drop further against the dollar. It's at about 1.31 now and forecasters expect it to go to 1.25 or even 1.20, possibly as soon as September but more likely around December.

A Sinn dive watch I'd like to buy from a British seller hangs in the balance.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Aluminum Alloy 12-Slot Watch Display Case *$19.06* with free shipping *after coupon* at NewFrog
> 
> *Coupon Code : 6346 *($3.00 OFF orders over $20)
> 
> ...





Thanks for posting. I have a question: if each grid is 2.3 cm wide how do you fit almost any watch when usually they are at least ~4cm including crown?


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Honest question here, has anyone ever come across a deal on Massdrop that is worth it? I've seen a number come up in the past few months that are really no better price than you can find on Amazon, Jomashop, etc, and from what I've heard, dealing with them isn't always easy/fast/free...


Very little. I did pick up an Orient Disc for around $123, which Island Watch has now for $149. That was a good deal. I also picked up the recent Wolf Watch box deal, but it's only $5 cheaper than current Amazon prices, and who'se to say Amazon won't lower their price by $5 between now and a month from now when I receive my order?

I will probably buy a Cocktail Time from them at some point, because I haven't really seen a better price, but my feelings on Massdrop are the sacrifices you make are not worth the amount of savings they offer. Stuff like the website not showing you the product or price unless you create an account and log in, is really Baloney Sandwich. I don't care about waiting a month to receive an item, although I feel like I should save more than $5. If I was getting a huge 20% off other prices, this stuff wouldn't bother me as much, but their deals typically seem to be within about 5% of other resellers. Also, some people have complained about poor service from them.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> They still have the white dial available with code sdclassic599
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered the white dial. I have no will power

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Not a KonTiki but perhaps even better?
> 
> 20% off WATCHWED code and Befrugal 8% takes this down to $662. I can't find any real good pictures but I imagine it would look great in person. This is new and not a display model and looks like they have quite a few in stock. 42mm and in-house movement.
> 
> ...


Came here to post that but you beat me! 
WoW also has this Maurice Lacroix with power reserve for $850, or $625 with code WATCHWED and BeFrugal cashback.
Men's Pontos Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

garf666 said:


> EURO / DOLLAR rate was at 1.1385 before the Brexit vote. 26th July it was at 1.0986.
> 4 pct drop. so the vote definitely affected the Euro as well


Not really. It's been bouncing from a low of 1.057 less than 8 months ago to a peak of 1.152 in May. It's been all over the place, and the Euro is stronger now than it was in March. Sure, there was an initial drop in the days following the Brexit vote, but it's bounced back. I don't think we're going to see a long term shift like we will on the pound.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

This isn't really of interest to me due to other recent purchases, but might be of interest to some....Bulova Marine Star Automatic (yes, yes, I know...it's factory refurbished) for $94.49 at GroupOn with code "SALE3". Going through BeFrugal or Ebates will get you another 6% cash back, bringing the price down to $88.82. https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bulova-mens-marine-star-watches-refurbished-1

Oh yeah, forgot to mention.....Free Returns and a 3 year Bulova Warranty!


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Another cheap watch box deal - Amazon.com has a Large 12 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer for $9.20 with Prime 2 day shipping. Or for $8.00 with free shipping from a different vendor
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Watch-Leathe...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=24GR56TGS0M5YQC1D3NW


I'm on the market for a box, but why is this one SO cheap compared to the other offerings? Usually watch boxes are anywhere from $30-$50 all the way up to hundreds of $. This one is only $9 with delivery?! What am I missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

jaeva said:


> YMMV as it will vary based on the exchange rate you get, but I just ran a comparison and the UK site came out cheaper for a US buyer. Brexit really beat up the pound.


That's an understatement. I'm looking at a different watch (The black bezel specialist with the rubber strap) that doesn't qualify for the promo code (at least I couldn't get it to work) and the price between the US and UK site is ridiculous. It lists at $830 at the US site and 499 pounds at the UK site (the VAT is removed when you ship to US). Unless I'm doing the math wrong, that's about $560 US.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I'm on the market for a box, but why is this one SO cheap compared to the other offerings? Usually watch boxes are anywhere from $30-$50 all the way up to hundreds of $. This one is only $9 with delivery?! What am I missing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Features and workmanship. This is probably thick cardboard wrapped in thin pleather, with a fabric hinge and rigid cardboard pillows. The smaller details like finishing and stitching will be below average as well. Spend the extra few bucks and get one with soft pillows (bracelet watches won't fit around the cheap rigid pillows) and made of real wood with metal hinges. For something real nice but not terribly extravagant, look at Wolf or Caddy Bay.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> That's an understatement. I'm looking at a different watch (The black bezel specialist with the rubber strap) that doesn't qualify for the promo code (at least I couldn't get it to work) and the price between the US and UK site is ridiculous. It lists at $830 at the US site and 499 pounds at the UK site (the VAT is removed when you ship to US). Unless I'm doing the math wrong, that's about $560 US.


I think the promo code has expired, but yes, the difference between the US and the UK site is huge - I was actually responding to someone who suggested that the Canadian site was cheaper than the UK site.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

NOT A DEAL

I just posted some impressions and pics of the Certina DS Action Quartz dress diver here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/certina-ds-action-quartz-3451618.html


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> I actually like that white dial more.


Me too, and I just ordered it . Yesterday, the code did not work for the white one: the people at Ashford even told me in a chat it wouldn't work !

Works fine !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is called a "ladies watch," and would certainly work great in that role. But if you're small-wristed and could pull off 34mm, this Alpina Comtesse automatic seems like an outstanding deal. $349, or $324.57 after Be Frugal rebate.

Alpina Comtesse Automatic Ladies Watch Model: AL-525SF2C6


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> I'm on the market for a box, but why is this one SO cheap compared to the other offerings? Usually watch boxes are anywhere from $30-$50 all the way up to hundreds of $. This one is only $9 with delivery?! What am I missing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 8 bux shipped. No brainer for me. I have bought a couple of cheaper boxes for around 20-30bux so an 8 dollar one will be interesting to see.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> Features and workmanship. This is probably thick cardboard wrapped in thin pleather, with a fabric hinge and rigid cardboard pillows. The smaller details like finishing and stitching will be below average as well. Spend the extra few bucks and get one with soft pillows (bracelet watches won't fit around the cheap rigid pillows) and made of real wood with metal hinges. For something real nice but not terribly extravagant, look at Wolf or Caddy Bay.


I got a couple of these...they are factory seconds, with a little bit of glue residue inside. the seller posted pics with examples...
Metal Hinge, Soft Pillows...they go for $40 on amazon (without defects), but are $25 here:

Sale Watch Box for 10 Watches Black XL Extra Large Compartments DDTSBX10BK | eBay

LINK TO AMAZON:

https://www.amazon.com/Watches-Fini...=1470246095&sr=8-2&keywords=montego+watch+box


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I keep reading articles where forecasters say the pound is still going to drop further against the dollar. It's at about 1.31 now and forecasters expect it to go to 1.25 or even 1.20, possibly as soon as September but more likely around December.
> 
> A Sinn dive watch I'd like to buy from a British seller hangs in the balance.


Which British sellers are you talking about? There should be some bargains in the UK but I don't have any experience with the sellers there. Any recommendations?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Which British sellers are you talking about? There should be some bargains in the UK but I don't have any experience with the sellers there. Any recommendations?


There's certainly better sources for UK sellers than me. Iguana Sell UK (which I think is actually based in Spain) made me a nice offer on the watch I'm interested in, in GBP. But I'm holding out for this further pound drop I keep reading about.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

jaeva said:


> I think the promo code has expired, but yes, the difference between the US and the UK site is huge - I was actually responding to someone who suggested that the Canadian site was cheaper than the UK site.


Yeah, my math was wrong. I was looking at Euros, but it still works out to ~$665 vs. $830. Still a heck of a deal.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Hanowa navy airborne - £80

"Swiss Military Hanowa" Navy Airborne Analogue Watch - TK Maxx


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> I got a couple of these...they are factory seconds, with a little bit of glue residue inside. the seller posted pics with examples...
> Metal Hinge, Soft Pillows...they go for $40 on amazon (without defects), but are $25 here:
> 
> Sale Watch Box for 10 Watches Black XL Extra Large Compartments DDTSBX10BK | eBay
> ...


When I first started collecting, I bought the same one (Amazon) and returned it. I didn't like the acrylic window (much prefer glass) but my biggest gripe was with compartments. They're bigger than the pillows, so my watches were always tipped over in the box. And the pillows themselves are an odd shape, where if you wanted to display the watches vertically, you had to secure the watch strap over the longest dimension of the pillows. And for watches with bracelets, this meant a ton of squishing, further exacerbating my first problem. I prefer a box with smaller well-shaped pillows that fit snugly in each compartment.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't know how great this deal is but it looks pretty decent to me. Just wish there was a coupon code that worked to make it lower. All the ones I tried did not apply, probably because it is on clearance.

Sears.com - Seiko SUN057 Prospex Kinetic GMT - $180, free shipping. Possible to get another $15 off using retailmenot rebate (ends today, 8/3) though I've never tried.

Sears.com


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> When I first started collecting, I bought the same one (Amazon) and returned it. I didn't like the acrylic window (much prefer glass) but my biggest gripe was with compartments. They're bigger than the pillows, so my watches were always tipped over in the box. And the pillows themselves are an odd shape, where if you wanted to display the watches vertically, you had to secure the watch strap over the longest dimension of the pillows. And for watches with bracelets, this meant a ton of squishing, further exacerbating my first problem. I prefer a box with smaller well-shaped pillows that fit snugly in each compartment.


Yes, they are a little bigger I must say. For display, it's not the best box, but it works really well for storage, imho.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

gliderbee said:


> Me too, and I just ordered it . Yesterday, the code did not work for the white one: the people at Ashford even told me in a chat it wouldn't work !
> 
> Works fine !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered it 5 hours ago and already got my shipping notification with tracking number

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Received the Emporio Armani Swiss Made diver today as I somehow got overnight shipping even though I selected the free economy shipping option, kudos to Watch Station! This watch blows anything out of the water that I've handled in the ~$300 range and easily stacks up against the $500-$800 divers. It has great heft and the spec sheet says it's 43mm in diameter but feel it wears closer to 42mm. Bezel action is superb, almost zero play and has a very satisfying 120 clicks. The crystal looks to be double domed sapphire and has a sapphire display back with 300m water resistance... wowsa! The crown screws and unscrews nicely, winding action is nice but obviously not comparable to say an ETA 2892 as found in the likes of the Omega SMP. Lume is only ok but still functional--similar to Superluminova C1 that wasn't applied very generously. Dial is a glossy white white white and looks fantastic. The brushed finishing on the top of the case and bracelet is very well done as is the polishing on the sides of the case. All in all, I'm a fan!

However, there were a few issues with the watch I received. The bezel is slightly off-center (my pet peeve) and the hour hand doesn't quite line up to the hour markers when the minute hand hits 12 so I'm requesting an exchange for another one. Will do a full review in the dive watch forum if/when I get a replacement. Overall it is an insane value at $300 including California tax and I could even see myself easily spending $500+ for it and still feeling like I'm getting a bargain.

Some quick (and not so great) snaps I got:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jomashop has these again at $149.....though it "usually ships in 4 to 8 weeks" which means that they don't have them now and are pre-selling based on a future shipmment. And with Jomashop 4 to 8 weeks may turn into a nice Christmas present so be prepared to be patient. But with the supply of these seeming to dry up lately it may be worth it for a few of you.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Davidka said:


> Thanks for posting. I have a question: if each grid is 2.3 cm wide how do you fit almost any watch when usually they are at least ~4cm including crown?


I think they are quoting the width of the slot. if you divide the total case width of 260mm by 6, each space is 43.3mm wide. it would be possible to offset cases for additional room, but 24mm straps and bracelets might be problematic. Works fine for 40mm cased watches with 20mm bands, but not so much for 48mm watches with 24mm bands.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Certina DS1 Titanium automatic on bracelet for $379 with code DMCERTINA379. Very pretty watch.

Certina DS 1 C006-407-44-041-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks to whoever posted the sale for Clockwork Synergy Straps. Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous!!!!

Huge Thanks Again!!!

20160803_182422 by Wolfsatz

20160803_182343 by Wolfsatz

20160803_182203 by Wolfsatz

20160803_182356 by Wolfsatz

20160803_182225 by Wolfsatz


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Fossil website has their Q54 light brown pilot Smart Watch on sale for $87.99. Watch station has it at a similar price, but here you get Fossil's warranty and 10% rebate via GivingAssistant.org, taking it to $79.19.

Bluetooth that's Android and iOS compatible; can receive LED contact notifications and track calories and steps, all in a totally analog-looking watch.

I'm a little interested in it, just because I think it looks damn good.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/q54-pilot-light-brown-leather-smartwatch-sku-ftw10051p.html


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Fossil website has their Q54 light brown pilot Smart Watch on sale for $87.99. Watch station has it at a similar price, but here you get Fossil's warranty and 10% rebate via GivingAssistant.org, taking it to $79.19.
> 
> Bluetooth that's Android and iOS compatible; can receive LED contact notifications and track calories and steps, all in a totally analog-looking watch.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with that price. Nice looking piece as well.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jaeva said:


> Actually Kmart has a number of versions of the Abyssos for sale, ranging from $113 to $130. Take another 10% off with code: KMART10PSAVINGS


You really know how to sniff out a good deal!--22 of them!--I had never heard of Swiss Legend "AROMATIC" watches before! I'll bet those rose gold tone metal on black, at $113.99 and $121.99 with free shipping (before taking the extra 10% off), smell REALLY good!

Kmart.com


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I received my order from clockwork synergy . I ordered the navy blue leather. Pit it on my blue Mako. Sorry for the crappy photo I an technically challenged with the iPhone 5s


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I ordered a loupe and tool kit from Esslinger - they have some stuff on clearance that was posted here. Everything seems decent quality consider it was pretty inexpensive.










And I was messing around with the loupe.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Certina DS1 Titanium automatic on bracelet for $379 with code DMCERTINA379. Very pretty watch.
> 
> Certina DS 1 C006-407-44-041-00 Men's Watch , watches


Thanks for this! I've been close to pulling the trigger at Jomashop a few times but something else always came a long, I don't have that excuse now, order has been placed.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just ordered the white dial. I have no will power
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe that I just liked an "Auburn comment!" #RollTide


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

iceman66 said:


> Thanks for this! I've been close to pulling the trigger at Jomashop a few times but something else always came a long, I don't have that excuse now, order has been placed.


I have the gray dial version. Beautiful watch. Hardly feels like you're wearing anything at all. I'm tempted to get the blue as well.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> I have the gray dial version. Beautiful watch. Hardly feels like you're wearing anything at all. I'm tempted to get the blue as well.


I have the white dial as well, it's a great piece and the bracelet is gorgeous and super comfy


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

beefyt said:


> I can't believe that I just liked an "Auburn comment!" #RollTide


I can't believe an Alabama fan knows how to use a computer. #WarDamnEagle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

beefyt said:


> I can't believe that I just liked an "Auburn comment!" #RollTide


Well---No worries, SEC Football fans---in a couple months, you're going to be reading: "How about them Dawgs!"


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

RTea said:


> Received the Emporio Armani Swiss Made diver today as I somehow got overnight shipping even though I selected the free economy shipping option, kudos to Watch Station! This watch blows anything out of the water that I've handled in the ~$300 range and easily stacks up against the $500-$800 divers. It has great heft and the spec sheet says it's 43mm in diameter but feel it wears closer to 42mm. Bezel action is superb, almost zero play and has a very satisfying 120 clicks. The crystal looks to be double domed sapphire and has a sapphire display back with 300m water resistance... wowsa! The crown screws and unscrews nicely, winding action is nice but obviously not comparable to say an ETA 2892 as found in the likes of the Omega SMP. Lume is only ok but still functional--similar to Superluminova C1 that wasn't applied very generously. Dial is a glossy white white white and looks fantastic. The brushed finishing on the top of the case and bracelet is very well done as is the polishing on the sides of the case. All in all, I'm a fan!
> 
> However, there were a few issues with the watch I received. The bezel is slightly off-center (my pet peeve) and the hour hand doesn't quite line up to the hour markers when the minute hand hits 12 so I'm requesting an exchange for another one. Will do a full review in the dive watch forum if/when I get a replacement. Overall it is an insane value at $300 including California tax and I could even see myself easily spending $500+ for it and still feeling like I'm getting a bargain.


Thanks for the quick review and pictures! There is limited information on this watch and there was some question as to what kind of movement it has (if I remember correctly). Can you confirm if it has the STP 1-11 movement like other Emporio Armani Swiss automatics? I have a photo of that movement on here a few posts back from the Swiss Legend Abyssos, if that helps you.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Well---No worries, SEC Football fans---in a couple months, you're going to be reading: "How about them Dawgs!"


As in "how bout them dawgs...consistently underachieving with or without Mark Richt"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

priga said:


> Very little. I did pick up an Orient Disc for around $123, which Island Watch has now for $149. That was a good deal. I also picked up the recent Wolf Watch box deal, but it's only $5 cheaper than current Amazon prices, and who'se to say Amazon won't lower their price by $5 between now and a month from now when I receive my order?
> 
> I will probably buy a Cocktail Time from them at some point, because I haven't really seen a better price, but my feelings on Massdrop are the sacrifices you make are not worth the amount of savings they offer. Stuff like the website not showing you the product or price unless you create an account and log in, is really Baloney Sandwich. I don't care about waiting a month to receive an item, although I feel like I should save more than $5. If I was getting a huge 20% off other prices, this stuff wouldn't bother me as much, but their deals typically seem to be within about 5% of other resellers. Also, some people have complained about poor service from them.


I often use an online outfit called reselleratings.com to find info about companies before buying--I neglected to do that with Massdrop, unfortunately. Massdrop has a score there of '1' on a scale of ten. NOT good, but few people sent in information, so to be fair, it's a small sample. Jomashop has had almost 10,000 people send in reviews and 9.89% are positive. Keep in mind that people who are happy with products and service are less likely to go online and rate than those who are unhappy.

There's surprisingly little in terms of reviews of Massdrop and their San Francisco headquarters/business isn't listed by the local or any other locale's Better Business Bureaus. So not much out there on them, but what IS out there doesn't paint a pretty picture--lots of double billing, trouble getting service, making returns, etc.

Creation watches, with 2845 ratings, got a 9.85, Gemnation, with 95 ratings, got a 9.35.

I'd guess most Massdrop transactions turn out OK, but for those who don't, 'help' after the fact is a bad joke. Just glad I didn't drop hundreds of dollars there. I never will and as far as I'm concerned, they can suck eggs until the foxes come home home.

The other places I've mentioned have always been great about taking watches etc., back--even some telling me "If you told us that price--we'd have been happy to match it. Gemnation told me that after I returned the attractive Victorinox Maverick Chronograph, which I had bought from them for $169, then from Amazon for a smoking $129.

Plus, besides my not worrying about service, the other companies get you the product in days--not weeks....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> As in "how bout them dawgs...consistently underachieving with or without Mark Richt"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I generally prefer to look forward optimistically, the record--if you're into "consistency"--is that Georgia has whipped Auburn in eight of the last ten games they've played....

That said--Auburn is a great school, reminding me in a way a of a 'southern' Michigan, in terms of academics, with their % of athletes actually graduating and doing a bit better than Michigan on the football field at that.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ashford has the Edox Grand Ocean Regulator 77002-357N-NIN as part of its weekly sale for $887.80 - 6% cash back through befrugal. Net $834.53 It's 45mm so for the larger wrist. I paid > $1k for mine and it's the favorite in my collection. I periodically check what they're going for out of curiosity and this is the lowest I've seen by $200. Finish is top notch and the online pics don't do it justice.

Edox Grand Ocean 77002-357N-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Ashford has the Edox Grand Ocean Regulator 77002-357N-NIN as part of its weekly sale for $887.80 - 6% cash back through befrugal. Net $834.53 It's 45mm so for the larger wrist. I paid > $1k for mine and it's the favorite in my collection. I periodically check what they're going for out of curiosity and this is the lowest I've seen by $200. Finish is top notch and the online pics don't do it justice.
> 
> Edox Grand Ocean 77002-357N-NIN Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


Now that is the most unique seconds hand I have ever seen. Really neat


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Anybody notice this Zenith El Primero deal and take advantage if it before it vanished?


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Anybody notice this Zenith El Primero deal and take advantage if it before it vanished?


WOW


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Blue JR Terrascope GMT for $799 at Ashford again using coupon DNEWSTERRA799 (from DealNews).

Ashford image:


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Anybody notice this Zenith El Primero deal and take advantage if it before it vanished?


Dammit....just......dammit....

That Zenith has been on my mind for a while now. Missing out on that hurts.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

38mm Hamilton Khaki automatic model H76565135 for $300 from Ashford via coupon *AFFHKHAKI299* which expires in 8/8.
This discount coupon is not listed in BeFrugal, but it's listed in *MrRebates*, so that should take off additional ~$18 using MrRebates cashback, making final price *$282*, an all-time-lowest since I started monitoring this watch in mid 2014.

This watch normally sells for +$350, and I've seen it touch the $300 mark a couple of times these past two years, but the additional discount from MrRebates this time makes it worthwhile in my opinion.

*LINK HERE*

Note: This is the 38mm version. Not to be mixed with its bigger version which gets discounted more often.















I'd have snagged it but there's just too much resemblance to the SARB033, which I already have.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I keep reading articles where forecasters say the pound is still going to drop further against the dollar. It's at about 1.31 now and forecasters expect it to go to 1.25 or even 1.20, possibly as soon as September but more likely around December.
> 
> A Sinn dive watch I'd like to buy from a British seller hangs in the balance.


on the contrary it's actually sneaking up slowly. at 1.33 today which is not disastrously lower that the 1.39 it was at in February this year


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

$340 including CONUS delivery for a Mido All-Dial 38mm M8330 with an ETA 2836-2, 100m WR, screw down crown and a 2 year warranty is freaking CHEEEAAAAPPPPP....

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...atic-stainless-steel-bracelet-mens-watch.html


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Having received my Mido Multifort Titanium 3-hander yesterday, it's reinforced how much of a steal it was.
> 
> Solid titanium case and bracelet with a hard rubber bezel, screw down crown, 100m WR, Elabore grade ETA 2836-2, and the best AR coating I've ever seen bar none. And from a brand that rates above Hamilton / Tissot and just below Longines in the Swatch pecking order, $425 shipped is pretty darned good.
> 
> ...


Hope no-one minds the self-bump, but this deal is still available (well, it's gone up $5, woo hoo)... and having owned mine for a while, I'm cementing my view that this watch is an absolute incredible steal.

I wasn't expecting to love this watch, but every time I wear it i just find another reason to enjoy wearing it. The titanium has a lovely matte feel, it's light on the wrist to the point you almost forget you're wearing it, the titanium feels soft and doesn't irritate the skin (you don't even notice steel does it until you've worn full titanium), the lume is excellent, the dial plays with the light with it's nice heavily matte texture, the sapphire AR is peerless, it's incredibly easy to read the time on, the day/date on the 2836 Elabore snaps over at midnight like a rifle shot; and so on.

I own (and have owned) more than my fair share of watches. But this would be about the closest I've come to having found a watch that could be my 'only watch' - not even Rolexes have done that for me.

By far the best $425 I've ever spent on a watch.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Robangel said:


> While I generally prefer to look forward optimistically, the record--if you're into "consistency"--is that Georgia has whipped Auburn in eight of the last ten games they've played....
> 
> That said--Auburn is a great school, reminding me in a way a of a 'southern' Michigan, in terms of academics, with their % of athletes actually graduating and doing a bit better than Michigan on the football field at that.


It was just friendly banter, I hope it wasn't taken as an attack. one of my best friends and groomsmen in my upcoming wedding is a UGA alum. 
I'll say to you what I say to him when we have this debate: When was Georgia's last National Championship?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Hope no-one minds the self-bump, but this deal is still available (well, it's gone up $5, woo hoo)... and having owned mine for a while, I'm cementing my view that this watch is an absolute incredible steal.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to love this watch, but every time I wear it i just find another reason to enjoy wearing it. The titanium has a lovely matte feel, it's light on the wrist to the point you almost forget you're wearing it, the titanium feels soft and doesn't irritate the skin (you don't even notice steel does it until you've worn full titanium), the lume is excellent, the dial plays with the light with it's nice heavily matte texture, the sapphire AR is peerless, it's incredibly easy to read the time on, the day/date on the 2836 Elabore snaps over at midnight like a rifle shot; and so on.
> 
> ...


I need you to stop posting about this watch because if you don't I'm liable to break down and order one.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Hope no-one minds the self-bump, but this deal is still available (well, it's gone up $5, woo hoo)... and having owned mine for a while, I'm cementing my view that this watch is an absolute incredible steal.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to love this watch, but every time I wear it i just find another reason to enjoy wearing it. The titanium has a lovely matte feel, it's light on the wrist to the point you almost forget you're wearing it, the titanium feels soft and doesn't irritate the skin (you don't even notice steel does it until you've worn full titanium), the lume is excellent, the dial plays with the light with it's nice heavily matte texture, the sapphire AR is peerless, it's incredibly easy to read the time on, the day/date on the 2836 Elabore snaps over at midnight like a rifle shot; and so on.
> 
> ...


I have literally been trying to hold off on this purchase since you posted the deal. Last night had the watch in my shopping cart and backed out. Woke up this morning to your comment above and had to make the purchase.

Nonetheless, thanks for the heads up!

RMK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph $89. MSRP is $295.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

World of Watches has additional "secret" discounts on a number of their watches. Nothing of interest to me, except for the Alpina Alpiner 4 ALPINA-AL-860B5AQ6 black-dial chronograph on black croco strap. Price is reduced $325 if you add it to your cart, bringing the final price down to $974.99.

Men's Alpiner 4 Automatic Chrono Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I can't believe an Alabama fan knows how to use a computer. #WarDamnEagle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NOT A DEAL

I am sure Phyllis and Tammy can help you sort this out... lol


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

For those of you that use jet.com

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/0...in-talks-to-acquire-jetcom.html?_r=0&referer=

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Anybody notice this Zenith El Primero deal and take advantage if it before it vanished?


Holy crap! That's one of those where your brain doesn't even engage; your lizard-brain at the brain stem just reflexively reaches for the wallet/presses the "buy" button.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inspired by a gorgeous WRUW post today, I checked out Aramar watches. Their Worldport automatic GMT watches are on sale through Aug. 15. €329 outside of the EU; about $366. Seems like a lot of watch for that price -- sapphire crystal, ETA 2836-2 movement, 500m water resistance. Only 50 of each dial color made.

Aramar Watches

(Pics borrowed from The Interwebs/here)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

garf666 said:


> on the contrary it's actually sneaking up slowly. at 1.33 today which is not disastrously lower that the 1.39 it was at in February this year


But supposedly it's sneaking up because all of the people who went long on the pound have to cash out right now. It's an aberration -- if you believe a couple of the big financial houses. (I don't pretend to really understand all this; I just want my watches cheaper.)


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But supposedly it's sneaking up because all of the people who went long on the pound have to cash out right now. It's an aberration -- if you believe a couple of the big financial houses. (I don't pretend to really understand all this; I just want my watches cheaper.)


well it's definitely going to drop now the interest rate has been cut to 0.25pct.
the fall in the pound did make my visit home last month a bit cheaper


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

The Mercer Brigadier Chrono is a good deal on Massdrop - $195 with a 5-buyer commitment. I love mine.

Although, I am pretty annoyed since that's a few bucks cheaper than the earlybird Kickstarter price I paid. Why back take the risk of backing a project, and being one of the first backers no less, if you're just going to sell the watch at a lesser price?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> The Mercer Brigadier Chrono is a good deal on Massdrop - $195 with a 5-buyer commitment. I love mine.
> 
> Although, I am pretty annoyed since that's a few bucks cheaper than the earlybird Kickstarter price I paid. Why back take the risk of backing a project, and being one of the first backers no less, if you're just going to sell the watch at a lesser price?


I hear from different sources that the Massdrops are "extra inventory". Or some are returns for whatever reason that cannot return or sell at full retail. That's hearsay lol.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> I hear from different sources that the Massdrops are "extra inventory". Or some are returns for whatever reason that cannot return or sell at full retail. That's hearsay lol.


In most cases, Massdrop is just the middleman between the manufacturer and consumer. Massdrop brokers a deal by agreeing to purchase bulk quantities at a discount, and since Massdrop then takes care of of distribution, it can save the manufacturer some of that overhead - so there's benefits to both sides. Sometimes it's extra inventory, like with some previous VSA drops where they were discontinued models, but for micros, it's mostly just another avenue to sell their products. Case in point with Mercer, they just put a coupon code on their site a few days ago for 30% off all in-stock items. Coincidence?

With all that said, buy this watch! It's awesome.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inspired by a gorgeous WRUW post today, I checked out Aramar watches. Their Worldport automatic GMT watches are on sale through Aug. 15. €329 outside of the EU; about $366. Seems like a lot of watch for that price -- sapphire crystal, ETA 2836-2 movement, 500m water resistance. Only 50 of each dial color made.
> 
> Aramar Watches
> 
> ...


WOW wasn't expecting to do that today. pretty freaking amazing GMT master homage. seems like it would still be a decent buy at twice that price?

I could not decide between white and black, so obv I bought one of each.

one thing that is a little disappointing the picture of the black dial you posted has cool, vintage looking yellow hands, which the ones on the website don't.

first world problems


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I am strangely attracted to that Citizen chrono posted earlier. Not really into chronos however they have been getting some attention from me lately. Also I am a sucker for green and its under $100. I am trying (failing) to not buy anything for a while (says the guy who just took delivery of several watches in the past week any of which I wish where as inexpensive as the posted citizen) o|


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

F2W12 said:


> In most cases, Massdrop is just the middleman between the manufacturer and consumer. Massdrop brokers a deal by agreeing to purchase bulk quantities at a discount, and since Massdrop then takes care of of distribution, it can save the manufacturer some of that overhead - so there's benefits to both sides. Sometimes it's extra inventory, like with some previous VSA drops where they were discontinued models, but for micros, it's mostly just another avenue to sell their products. Case in point with Mercer, they just put a coupon code on their site a few days ago for 30% off all in-stock items. Coincidence?
> 
> With all that said, buy this watch! It's awesome.


The sword - why? I immediately think of the Saudi flag every time I see Mercer watches.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I've had this happen on few few Kickstarters I've backed. I get it they need to move the extras but, as you say makes me not want to back anymore either. One (not Mercer) was up there before folks on the KS had all gotten watches. That was really bad form.

Mercer gets a pass since Scott is good peeps. I have one of these and they are great. They are a steal at this price! Buy them!!



F2W12 said:


> The Mercer Brigadier Chrono is a good deal on Massdrop - $195 with a 5-buyer commitment. I love mine.
> 
> Although, I am pretty annoyed since that's a few bucks cheaper than the earlybird Kickstarter price I paid. Why back take the risk of backing a project, and being one of the first backers no less, if you're just going to sell the watch at a lesser price?


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

beefyt said:


> The sword - why? I immediately think of the Saudi flag every time I see Mercer watches.


Mercer is named after an officer during the revolutionary war. The sword is a rendition of a saber from that period. Their model names and casebacks reflect this branding.

As someone from the US, I don't think I would have ever thought of Saudi Arabia. They're not even the same sword.



CMA22inc said:


> I've had this happen on few few Kickstarters I've backed. I get it they need to move the extras but, as you say makes me not want to back anymore either. One (not Mercer) was up there before folks on the KS had all gotten watches. That was really bad form.
> 
> Mercer gets a pass since Scott is good peeps. I have one of these and they are great. They are a steal at this price! Buy them!!


I agree completely. Not terribly fond of him doing that, but I do like Scott and Mercer products quite a bit.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, so perhaps this is just my ignorance asking, but how can this watch have a GMT/dedicated 24 hour hand with an ETA 2836 (which is, as I understand it, merely a day/date movement)? Wouldn't this need to be equipped with an ETA 2893 to accomplish the GMT/24 hour functionality?



WorthTheWrist said:


> Inspired by a gorgeous WRUW post today, I checked out Aramar watches. Their Worldport automatic GMT watches are on sale through Aug. 15. €329 outside of the EU; about $366. Seems like a lot of watch for that price -- sapphire crystal, ETA 2836-2 movement, 500m water resistance. Only 50 of each dial color made.
> 
> Aramar Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, so perhaps this is just my ignorance asking, but how can this watch have a GMT/dedicated 24 hour hand with an ETA 2836 (which is, as I understand it, merely a day/date movement)? Wouldn't this need to be equipped with an ETA 2893 to accomplish the GMT/24 hour functionality?


There are several companies in Switzerland (e.g. Leschot) that modify the 2836 to add a GMT hand. Some report that the 2836 is more readily available than 2893, which would probably explain its use in the Aramar.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, so perhaps this is just my ignorance asking, but how can this watch have a GMT/dedicated 24 hour hand with an ETA 2836 (which is, as I understand it, merely a day/date movement)? Wouldn't this need to be equipped with an ETA 2893 to accomplish the GMT/24 hour functionality?


Believe the movement is modified to make the day the GMT 24H hand.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm from the US and I agree that the logo is reminiscent of the Saudi flag. 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> I'm from the US and I agree that the logo is reminiscent of the Saudi flag.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Really? I don't see it. They both have a thin sword, so they look alike? Must be a NY thing. That's like saying Judge Judy reminds me of the New York flag because there's a couple ladies in robes on it.


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Anybody notice this Zenith El Primero deal and take advantage if it before it vanished?


Do You know who was selling it?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the clarification!



Thrax said:


> There are several companies in Switzerland (e.g. Leschot) that modify the 2836 to add a GMT hand. Some report that the 2836 is more readily available than 2893, which would probably explain its use in the Aramar.





mtbmike said:


> Believe the movement is modified to make the day the GMT 24H hand.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

eljay said:


> I need you to stop posting about this watch because if you don't I'm liable to break down and order one.


Doooo eeeeet.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> I have literally been trying to hold off on this purchase since you posted the deal.


Glad I could be of service getting you over the line


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Deal update:

Received my Seiko SKX009K from the AreaTrend deal posted here a little over a week ago. It was shipped out the morning after it was ordered and took less than 6 days to get to Canada. It arrived while I was away on vacation and was waiting for me at my local postal depot. DHL service fees and the typical high duty and taxes for Canada added just over $50 CDN to the cost. I still saved nearly $100 compared to what I have normally seen them going for. As this is my first Seiko, and my first transaction with AreaTrend, I'd like to know how others who got in on this deal received their watch. Mine was packaged well and in a generic blue Seiko box. It has a blank sticker covering a tag for a different Seiko model. Inside the watch only had a hang tag and a blue case back sticker...no other forms of protection. is this normal for Seikos? There was also no proper Seiko manual, just a generic manual which I assume is from AreaTrend. Otherwise the watch itself looks legit. There are a couple of small nicks on the crown side of the case, but luckily the chapter ring alignment is pretty much perfect and the time keeping so far has been around -3 s/d. I don't know that I'd complain about those nicks, but I'd be interested in hearing from others.

Thanks!


----------



## russianbear (Jul 17, 2015)

An El Primero for $1100? That can't be right.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Ashford has the Edox Grand Ocean Regulator 77002-357N-NIN as part of its weekly sale for $887.80 - 6% cash back through befrugal. Net $834.53 It's 45mm so for the larger wrist. I paid > $1k for mine and it's the favorite in my collection. I periodically check what they're going for out of curiosity and this is the lowest I've seen by $200. Finish is top notch and the online pics don't do it justice.
> 
> Edox Grand Ocean 77002-357N-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Their Grand Ocean line is really awesome. Hopefully Ashford will have some of the other GO models some day. This one is a bit big and unusual for me but detailing and quality appears greta like my EDox Hydrosub I used to have. Do you have any pictures of yours you can share?

Ashford also has this Edox Class 1 GMT for sale in a more manageable size at 43mm. Detailing seems nice, especially the bezel. $808 - 6% Befrugal = $755 seems a pretty good price as well.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

26 hours from order to delivery. Pan Europ is here. This is an amazing watch for $599.
















Who ever posted this deal, thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> 26 hours from order to delivery. Pan Europ is here. This is an amazing watch for $599.
> 
> Who ever posted this deal, thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must resist!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

garf666 said:


> Must resist!


Already sold out so no need to resist.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I can't believe an Alabama fan knows how to use a computer. #WarDamnEagle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WDE!!! And that Hamilton is gorgeous!!!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I had one of these deals come along during the whole Prime day thing-- it's was a data entry error- No deal.

The Zenith deal that is.

It was being sold by some computer supply people- they didn't know anything about watches- but somehow the SKU crossed.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> 26 hours from order to delivery. Pan Europ is here. This is an amazing watch for $599.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome. Looks great!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I had one of these deals come along during the whole Prime day thing-- it's was a data entry error- No deal.
> 
> The Zenith deal that is.


Yeah, same thing with the $79.99 Eterna Pulsometer I wore today. ;-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The Quadtec deal from Groupon I posted a few days ago came in.

For $20 shipped, this is a serious chunk of stainless steel. Very good quality and the straps alone (if I can find a way to use them with other watches) are more than worth the price. Wearing it on the leather right now, and it is super comfy. Alarm is loud and the backlight is good enough to see in the dark without being blinded.

The kit as a bit of a smell though, almost like a cleaner you'd catch a whiff of in schools or hospitals. I'm letting the case stay open to air out.

Super impressive for $20.


----------



## BANKST3R (Nov 28, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I had one of these deals come along during the whole Prime day thing-- it's was a data entry error- No deal.
> 
> The Zenith deal that is.
> View attachment 8953570
> ...


Thank You for the input! 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

M111 said:


> WDE!!! And that Hamilton is gorgeous!!!


I am totally bummed but equally happy that I missed that deal. At $599, that's a total steal ! Beautiful piece !


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> I need you to stop posting about this watch because if you don't I'm liable to break down and order one.


Same. I'm not even supposed to be in this thread for the next month or two. Shhh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

russianbear said:


> An El Primero for $1100? That can't be right.


OMG where?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

russianbear said:


> An El Primero for $1100? That can't be right.


At that price it can't be anything but right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yeah, same thing with the $79.99 Eterna Pulsometer I wore today. ;-)


Shut up about your stupid Pulsometer. Nobody cares about your 80 dollar Pulsometer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> At that price it can't be anything but right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did anyone order it? The only el Primero that temps me is the 1969 tri color 38mm. Love that watch. But at $1100 could buy this one and flip, get closer to the one I really want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> I'm from the US and I agree that the logo is reminiscent of the Saudi flag.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Lol, that didn't cross my mind and I live in that hell-hole and see the flag everyday. Actually, the sword at first glance reminded me of one of my favorite video games [_*Prince of Persia*_]. It doesn't look intruding at all. Tasteful design.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

russianbear said:


> An El Primero for $1100? That can't be right.


I am speechless. What is going on with the El Primero?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I tried looking for it but can't find it ^^^^^


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Did anyone order it? The only el Primero that temps me is the 1969 tri color 38mm. Love that watch. But at $1100 could buy this one and flip, get closer to the one I really want.
> 
> Order ID 105-4271210-6541869:
> 1 of Zenith Men's 032110400.22C El Primero Analog Display Swiss Automatic Black Watch [ASIN: B00FM8DESA]
> ...


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Demand they sent you a $1000 network cable!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Kirk B said:


> Thanks for the quick review and pictures! There is limited information on this watch and there was some question as to what kind of movement it has (if I remember correctly). Can you confirm if it has the STP 1-11 movement like other Emporio Armani Swiss automatics? I have a photo of that movement on here a few posts back from the Swiss Legend Abyssos, if that helps you.


I'm pretty sure it is. I sent my watch back for an exchange but will compare against your picture of the Swiss Legend when I get the replacement. I also sent an email through Emporio Armani's website asking about the specific movement.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Still don't have enough posts to include links or pictures but search Amazon for:Bulova Men's 'Gemini' Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel and Black Leather Casual Watch (Model: 63B173)
I believe this has a sw200 (ETA 2824 clone) engine. I'm pretty new here but $230 for a Swiss auto seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> RyanPatrick said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone order it? The only el Primero that temps me is the 1969 tri color 38mm. Love that watch. But at $1100 could buy this one and flip, get closer to the one I really want.
> ...


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

RTea said:


> I'm pretty sure it is. I sent my watch back for an exchange but will compare against your picture of the Swiss Legend when I get the replacement. I also sent an email through Emporio Armani's website asking about the specific movement.


I was tempted to pick up this watch the other day and actually later found that Bulova made a version with the tuning fork logo at 12 o'clock:







The versions with the tuning fork logo are significantly more expensive from what I found after a brief search online. I don't know why Bulova wouldn't just make these with the tuning fork logo across the board either. Maybe there's something else different about versions of the watch with the tuning fork logo, but I didn't really take any time to research it further as I decided to not buy it on impulse, haha.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

norsairius said:


> I was tempted to pick up this watch the other day and actually later found that Bulova made a version with the tuning fork logo at 12 o'clock:
> View attachment 8954874
> 
> The versions with the tuning fork logo are significantly more expensive from what I found after a brief search online. I don't know why Bulova wouldn't just make these with the tuning fork logo across the board either. Maybe there's something else different about versions of the watch with the tuning fork logo, but I didn't really take any time to research it further as I decided to not buy it on impulse, haha.


This version was on sale for just over $200 recently. Posted it in this thread.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Ha--I just got mine today as well:









pretty much had the same takeaway too--for $20, I got my money's worth in materials alone.

The leather band is surprisingly supple, the rubber one looks decent (though outside of Bengals games in the rain, I may never have occasion to wear it), and the SS bracelet appears to be very good quality. It's pretty blocky and high-profile, but for what it is that's fine, and my modest 7.25" wrist can handle the bulk. I haven't actually fiddled with the watch functionality yet, but again, on value alone, I'm very happy I decided to impulse-buy it.



matlobi said:


> The Quadtec deal from Groupon I posted a few days ago came in.
> 
> For $20 shipped, this is a serious chunk of stainless steel. Very good quality and the straps alone (if I can find a way to use them with other watches) are more than worth the price. Wearing it on the leather right now, and it is super comfy. Alarm is loud and the backlight is good enough to see in the dark without being blinded.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

gabethegoat said:


> Ha--I just got mine today as well:
> 
> View attachment 8954882
> 
> ...


You got a good deal here, staples tried selling them for $27, but to me even at this current price...... Well see Post 4327:

I am returning mine, fit and finish are appropriate for $27 watch, but not $400+ list price watch, Also there is nothing to it more than the digital watch you get for free with a magazine subscriptions! ( bands are unique to that watch, useless on other watches)

Me!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

norsairius said:


> I was tempted to pick up this watch the other day and actually later found that Bulova made a version with the tuning fork logo at 12 o'clock:
> View attachment 8954874
> 
> The versions with the tuning fork logo are significantly more expensive from what I found after a brief search online. I don't know why Bulova wouldn't just make these with the tuning fork logo across the board either. Maybe there's something else different about versions of the watch with the tuning fork logo, but I didn't really take any time to research it further as I decided to not buy it on impulse, haha.


Bulova rebranded the Accutron line to "Accu-Swiss" and removed the tuning fork. That logo is now reserved for their "Accutron II" line. The Accutron mechanicals with the logo are discontinued. Some members here have reported that those were better quality than the current Accu-Swiss.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JCPenney has the Citizen Eco-Drive Satellite Wave Blue Dial dress watch, model CC3020-57L, for $776.25 with coupon code '4SALE'

EBates recognizes the coupon code, so their 6% rebate takes it to $729.67. That's easily the best price I've seen on this one so far.

This is the Baselworld 2016 model of the Satellite Wave, and I think they've finally pulled off putting the technology in an impressive-looking dress watch (or at least daily wearer for an office with dress-casual, which is my life).

*http://tinyurl.com/hpma27w*

Great review with great photos here:
Citizen Satellite Wave World Time GPS CC3020-57L Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

Like Citizen's other GPS models, the price will come down on these in a year or two. It's a matter of whether you want to pay to get one sooner.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

beefyt said:


> The sword - why? I immediately think of the Saudi flag every time I see Mercer watches.


+1.For me it's the Wilkinson Sword Razor blades logo!!! I remember my granpa always had a box of those on the top of the cabinet in the bathroom with the sword logo.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Bulova rebranded the Accutron line to "Accu-Swiss" and removed the tuning fork. That logo is now reserved for their "Accutron II" line. The Accutron mechanicals with the logo are discontinued. Some members here have reported that those were better quality than the current Accu-Swiss.


It looks like Accu-Swiss is now discounted too, no info on them on the website, no CS - I've emailed several time about a "problem" of my Percheron - didn't even get the answer.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

eljay said:


> patrolmi said:
> 
> 
> > That is hilarious
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> This whole incident happened during the ruckus of Prime Day. For a few minutes- I really thought I had something going! lol. But after I thought about it- I realized there was no way I was getting the watch for that price-- and then comes the cancellation.


Whatever. Somewhere in the world there is a guy riding a donkey while wearing a pulsometer to prove you wrong


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

taike said:


> Whatever. Somewhere in the world there is a guy riding a donkey while wearing a pulsometer to prove you wrong


We can narrow it down to somewhere in Russia if I recall correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

For me, G-Shocks are all about fun and bright colors. My Suunto is my work watch. This one has been on my watch list for awhile.

Amazon shows it third party as high as $304. eBay has one at $115 but Klepsoo of recent Glycine fame comes in cheapest at $107.

https://www.klepsoo.com/en/watches/...&landing_g=1&gclid=CILFx7Obqc4CFcwkgQodBPoN-Q










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> We can narrow it down to somewhere in Russia if I recall correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shhh, I think he's still sleeping...


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field $197.50.

Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So because I'm apparently determined to see everyone who reads this thread buying a Mido, I just thought I'd post that CWS have just added two new watches from the same series as the one I've been recommending :

1) They have added the M018.430.11.062.00 stainless steel version of my titanium one, which looks more or less similar except for stainless instead of titanium, a slightly lighter grey for the face, and the date/day wheels being in white. It's also almost $100 cheaper at $356.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-black-dial-stainless-steel-automatic.html









2)... and for those who like a bit of exclusivity, they now have the M018.430.44.062.00 Limited Edition Titanium, which is the same as mine except for black lumed indices and hands, lighter grey dial, and a solid titanium caseback with the 999 limited edition stamp - only 999 ever made. Oh, and it's $20 more at $449. They only have 1 in stock so first in first served.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/mido-m0184304406200-multifort-automatic-titanium-mens-watch.html


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Scorpion 1031 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field $197.50.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch , watches


Did a quick search and found this...
Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? I Believe So

The image at the top of that page looks just like the watch on Ashford.com. Having said that, I know zero about Ashford or Hamilton. I'm probably just being overly cautious.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Invicta 9204OB *(coin edge) Men's Pro Diver Steel Bracelet Blue Dial Watch *$44.99 w/FS on eBay
*38mm, all stainless, 200M WR, PC32A quartz, push-pull crown


----------



## fasterboomer (Jan 22, 2015)

BlackrazprNZ!! Dude, your killing me! ...now which one...


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

smille76 said:


> +1.For me it's the Wilkinson Sword Razor blades logo!!! I remember my granpa always had a box of those on the top of the cabinet in the bathroom with the sword logo.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


reading this i thought i was on my other hobby's forum.... about DE razors


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mod Edit: Rule 2 violation

2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

ScopinBill said:


> Did a quick search and found this...
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? I Believe So
> 
> The image at the top of that page looks just like the watch on Ashford.com. Having said that, I know zero about Ashford or Hamilton. I'm probably just being overly cautious.


Ashford is legit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So because I'm apparently determined to see everyone who reads this thread buying a Mido, I just thought I'd post that CWS have just added two new watches from the same series as the one I've been recommending :
> ...


I did find the rubber bezel a bit "unique"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

$180 @ seagull watch store

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=D813.581

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

taike said:


> Whatever. Somewhere in the world there is a guy riding a donkey while wearing a pulsometer to prove you wrong


My donkey was in Afghanistan. No donkeys here in Moscow. They don't handle the traffic well. :-(


NoRoadtrippin said:


> We can narrow it down to somewhere in Russia if I recall correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> My donkey was in Afghanistan. No donkeys here in Moscow. They don't handle the traffic well. :-(
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Yes, I understand Moscow prefers the elephant


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

taike said:


> I did find the rubber bezel a bit "unique"


It's a lot classier and more discrete in real life. Photos tend to over emphasise the embossing effect - in reality it's quite subtle except on some specific angles.

It's also highly practical for preventing dings on the part of a titanium watch most likely to ding


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

taike said:


> Yes, I understand Moscow prefers the elephant


on steroids


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

smille76 said:


> +1.For me it's the Wilkinson Sword Razor blades logo!!! I remember my granpa always had a box of those on the top of the cabinet in the bathroom with the sword logo.
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


to be fair to Mercer their logo does not resemble either the saudi flag or the wilkinson sword logo. both of which feature straight swords. The sword logo does resemble Civil War cavalry swords which is what I am sure was the intention.
I do own the Brigadier. Not a bad first attempt from them. Mine doesn't get an awful lot of wrist time though.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

taike said:


> I did find the rubber bezel a bit "unique"


Hah! That I did not realise...



BlackrazorNZ said:


> It's also highly practical for preventing dings on the part of a titanium watch most likely to ding


But it makes sense


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WOW strikes again.....$250 for a silver dialed Chrono Precisionist 98B210. Now realize eBay has the same price but that one sold by Bulova Factory is refurbished return with fresh batteries. WOW is apparently brand new.

Men's Precisionist Chronograph Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> WOW strikes again.....$250 for a silver dialed Chrono Precisionist 98B210. Now realize eBay has the same price but that one sold by Bulova Factory is refurbished return with fresh batteries. WOW is apparently brand new.
> 
> Men's Precisionist Chronograph Black Rubber Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches


49mm.....i wonder if that is including the crown? Doesn't look too bad on the video with the guy wearing it.

Nice looking chrono for sure!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Alansmithee said:


> Hanowa navy airborne - £80
> 
> "Swiss Military Hanowa" Navy Airborne Analogue Watch - TK Maxx


How can the Swiss have a navy? It's landlocked!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

linnaen said:


> How can the Swiss have a navy? It's landlocked!


looks like their navy are pretty occupied!


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Long time lurker; first post:

ESQ Movado One Watch (His/Hers) for $38.

ESQ by Movado Women's One Watch, which retails for $195, drops from $79 to $38 at Ashford with the code BRADSONE38. http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/esq-by-movado/one/07101451.pid?so=13&nid=sct_Movado one
Or choose the Men's One Watch, which also retails for $195, and drops from $69 to $38 with the same code. http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/esq-by-movado/one/07301432.pid?so=23&nid=sct_Movado one

Plus, shipping is free on all orders. This is a price low by at least $20 in both styles. The watches feature a stainless steel and silicon case, silicon band, Swiss Quartz movement, and more. Sales tax is not charged in most states

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

linnaen said:


> How can the Swiss have a navy? It's landlocked!


Kentucky has a $100 million boat that doesn't even float. :-s


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford has two Glashutte Original watches for $3800 each after promo codes.

Sport Evolution Chronograph. SDSPORT3800
Glashutte Sport Evolution 39-31-46-03-03 Men's Watch , watches

Senator 3-hand. DMSENATOR3800
Glashutte Senator 39-59-01-02-04 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Kentucky has a $100 million boat that doesn't even float. :-s


WOW! I wasn't aware of that! What a waste! Imagine spending all that money for a watch museum filled with all kinds... oh this is just so sad!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

TJ MAXX has a men's Zodiac Special Ops Chronograph for $199.00

My ops aren't so special these days , but thought someone else might be interested.

Men's Special Ops Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch - Gifts For Him - T.J.Maxx


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> TJ MAXX has a men's Zodiac Special Ops Chronograph for $199.00
> 
> My ops aren't so special these days , but thought someone else might be interested.
> 
> Men's Special Ops Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch - Gifts For Him - T.J.Maxx


I guess TJ MAXX isn't aware of forwarding shipping companies or the fact that people _travel _in the States (or probably simply doesn't care).









Either way, this doesn't look very customer friendly...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ScopinBill said:


> Did a quick search and found this...
> Vintage Hamilton Wristwatches: Is this a Hamilton Knockoff? I Believe So
> 
> The image at the top of that page looks just like the watch on Ashford.com. Having said that, I know zero about Ashford or Hamilton. I'm probably just being overly cautious.


It's a fair price for a Hamilton quartz watch and Ashford is very legit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> TJ MAXX has a men's Zodiac Special Ops Chronograph for $199.00
> 
> My ops aren't so special these days , but thought someone else might be interested.
> 
> Men's Special Ops Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch - Gifts For Him - T.J.Maxx


That's a nice looking watch. Why does it have a Voltron lion on the back?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> I guess TJ MAXX isn't aware of forwarding shipping companies or the fact that people _travel _in the States (or probably simply doesn't care).
> 
> View attachment 8959194
> 
> ...


Does it work through a VPN? I paid only $18 for 3 years of VPN service from TigerVPN.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Does it work through a VPN? I paid only $18 for 3 years of VPN service from TigerVPN.


Even if it does, it doesn't make any sense for a potential customer to try to _bypass _the silliness of a retail store, it should be the store going after the customer, not the other way around...


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

thedius said:


> Even if it does, it doesn't make any sense for a potential customer to try to _bypass _the silliness of a retail store, it should be the store going after the customer, not the other way around...


That's not really how they operate. They were at the center of one of the earliest LARGE hacking scandals, releasing millions of credit card users' information. Their stores all have completely different merchandise day to day (and store-to-store) and frankly I'm surprised they have have a website that sells anything at all. They do get batches of stuff, but normally they distribute it randomly among retail locations. I try to drop in from time to time because the prices are good, but a lot of the merchandise has problems (a lot of it was returned to another store) and of course I try to only pay with cash. I know you're upset, but it's probably for the best... I highly doubt they'd be willing to ship internationally and even if they do, I don't think I'd trust them to deliver something correct, in good working order, with matching box etc..

TKMaxx is the European version, and the merchandise is not shared. Presumably you could get to the TKMaxx site.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> That's a nice looking watch. Why does it have a Voltron lion on the back?


We are dating ourselves .......that was a very old skool reference










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> That's a nice looking watch. Why does it have a Voltron lion on the back?


Does anyone know what the single "crown" opposite the regular one/chrono buttons is for? The closest description I can find is for a back light possibly?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> Does anyone know what the single "crown" opposite the regular one/chrono buttons is for? The closest description I can find is for a back light possibly?


Possibly a date pusher


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> That's not really how they operate. They were at the center of one of the earliest LARGE hacking scandals, releasing millions of credit card users' information. Their stores all have completely different merchandise day to day (and store-to-store) and frankly I'm surprised they have have a website that sells anything at all. They do get batches of stuff, but normally they distribute it randomly among retail locations. I try to drop in from time to time because the prices are good, but a lot of the merchandise has problems (a lot of it was returned to another store) and of course I try to only pay with cash. I know you're upset, but it's probably for the best... I highly doubt they'd be willing to ship internationally and even if they do, I don't think I'd trust them to deliver something correct, in good working order, with matching box etc..
> 
> TKMaxx is the European version, and the merchandise is not shared. Presumably you could get to the TKMaxx site.


Thank you for the detailed info on this, I am upset mostly because I can't see the photo of the watch that the fellow member is posting!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

It makes you invisible while performing special ops.



Bradjhomes said:


> Possibly a date pusher


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thedius said:


> Thank you for the detailed info on this, I am upset mostly because I can't see the photo of the watch that the fellow member is posting!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> Thank you for the detailed info on this, I am upset mostly because I can't see the photo of the watch that the fellow member is posting!


Sold out now.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Does anyone know what the single "crown" opposite the regular one/chrono buttons is for? The closest description I can find is for a back light possibly?





JOEYBONES said:


> It makes you invisible while performing special ops.





taike said:


>


Invisibility pusher? We should establish this term for future reference. Although judging by its size it might as well be a nuclear detonator too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Surprisingly (unless I missed it), nobody's posted the Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet deal at Ashford through BeFrugal for $375.06 after applying code AFFHYDRO399 and 6% cash back. I think this might be the lowest it's been for this model. Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Surprisingly (unless I missed it), nobody's posted the Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet deal at Ashford through BeFrugal for $375.06 after applying code AFFHYDRO399 and 6% cash back. I think this might be the lowest it's been for this model. Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Link isn't working for me, goes to a "Forbidden" page.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Surprisingly (unless I missed it), nobody's posted the Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet deal at Ashford through BeFrugal for $375.06 after applying code AFFHYDRO399 and 6% cash back. I think this might be the lowest it's been for this model. Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Oh, man. I remember agonizing over whether to get the blue dial with red second hand, or the black-and-orange. I ultimately went with the blue dial, but this one has always nagged at me.

It would be a great time to get it, but in the interim, I've added a few black-dial dive watches.

(As per usual, the Ashford link didn't work here, so I just searched the model number on their site.)


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

theague said:


> Link isn't working for me, goes to a "Forbidden" page.


If you remove the junk after the .pid in the URL it works just fine.

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Surprisingly (unless I missed it), nobody's posted the Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet deal at Ashford through BeFrugal for $375.06 after applying code AFFHYDRO399 and 6% cash back. I think this might be the lowest it's been for this model. Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Wow..that is the cheapest it has been for an automatic on bracelet (and my favorite color combination after the limited edition) I would've been all over it if I hadn't already purchased the limited edition .

And nice find dude

Me!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Also you just resubmit (highlight the address and click enter) the Ashford links and they work the second time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Surprisingly (unless I missed it), nobody's posted the Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet deal at Ashford through BeFrugal for $375.06 after applying code AFFHYDRO399 and 6% cash back. I think this might be the lowest it's been for this model. Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


I was on the fence, but the ratcheting bracelet micro-adjustment pushed me over. I'm not aware of any less expensive watches with this feature. Perrelet is the next cheapest I can think of at around $1000.

Plus due to the patent infringement issue, Edox will never be making these watches again.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

kostasd87 said:


> Invisibility pusher? We should establish this term for future reference. Although judging by its size it might as well be a nuclear detonator too.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I thought the term "Invisibility Pusher" --We've not seen the term before in reference to a watch's functions, but I thought it already referred to the United States Federal Reserve, their policies and predictions, as well as to the US Mint, which for decades now has no longer had to legally disclose how much money they're printing!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I was on the fence, but the ratcheting bracelet micro-adjustment pushed me over. I'm not aware of any less expensive watches with this feature. Perrelet is the next cheapest I can think of at around $1000.
> 
> Plus due to the *patent infringement issue*, Edox will never be making these watches again.


Any idea what this is all about?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Kentucky has a $100 million boat that doesn't even float. :-s


Yes, the USS Fort Knox--I thought it was supposed to be worth 19.9 trillion though....


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Bulova Moon watch w/leather + velcro strap from Reed's Jewelers for $362 after $50 w/coupon code RJCOM150 - this is well below most (in fact, all) prices I've seen even on the used market: https://www.reeds.com/Bulova-Special-Edition-Moon-Chronograph-Leather-Watch-96B251-plu19627264.html - Taxes may apply depending on your location.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> Any idea what this is all about?


Swatch Group sued Edox for patent infringement. Edox has removed all mention of them and even deleted all of the Hydro-Sub pages from their catalogs.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sarb065 on Massdrop for $370 + $7.75 s/h https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch
Wearing mine today


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

smille76 said:


> Nice Glycines guys!
> 
> Glad I could help you with my coupon!
> 
> ...


After a month long wait all i can say is.... wow! 
What a deal! Thanks for the heads up & code, smille76!:-!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

T-hunter said:


> After a month long wait all i can say is.... wow!
> What a deal! Thanks for the heads up & code, smille76!:-!


Nice Invicta. :-d
(Invicta just announced that they bought Glycine)


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Swatch Group sued Edox for patent infringement. Edox has removed all mention of them and even deleted all of the Hydro-Sub pages from their catalogs.


Plus they stole the lock idea from my garden shed :-d


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> After a month long wait all i can say is.... wow!
> What a deal! Thanks for the heads up & code, smille76!:-!


So what did these actually go for?
Price?
I have seen mention of asking for a better price. They even say that on their site. What was the good deal?


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

theague said:


> Nice Invicta. :-d
> (Invicta just announced that they bought Glycine)


Oh God....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Plus they stole the lock idea from my garden shed :-d


I know, right? If they only removed that eyesore from the case...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist posted Citizen CC3020-57L satellite watch the other day from JCPenney. Just a heads up that if you have a *Kohls charge card* you can get it from Kohl's with %30 off coupon code PENCIL30 for $645 + tax and you get $120 back in Kohls cash.

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Satellite Wave Stainless Steel World Time GPS Watch - CC3020-57L


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> Oh God....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another honest Swiss brand bites the dust

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

MontRoyal said:


> Oh God....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Annnnnnnd just like that I no longer care for a Glycine Airman. Invicta can burn in Hell.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

A BIG thanks to "smille76" again - because he shared his discount code from Klepsoo I got 37% off instead of their standard 25% on a Glycine watch. I had to wait over a month, but they honored the deal and I got my Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye today via FedEx. Earlier this week I did e-mail Anna at Klepsoo to follow up on my order and she responded back quickly that they had just received my watch that day and would be sending it out. So I do think it may help to move things along if you kind of prompt Klepsoo for action.

I'll do a full inspection when I get home tonight from work, but my wife says it looks perfect. Here it is (still wrapped) on her tiny wrist:









I'm glad I got one before Invicta bought them out. Pretty soon their whole line will probably be going to 50mm gaudy watches with a suggested retail of $6,500. :-d


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

The inside word is that similar discussions are underway between Invicta and Squale, Raymond Weil and possibly Oris. 

They're on an acquisition spree.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

the world is coming to an end....

20160725_212921 by Wolfsatz


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

nello said:


> So what did these actually go for?
> Price?
> I have seen mention of asking for a better price. They even say that on their site. What was the good deal?


I've already posted what I paid, so I don't mind posting it again. With the 37% off code that smille76 shared I got the Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye for $523. The best price I could find at the time on that watch was $720 on eBay, but that deal is gone now and the best price on eBay is currently $920. So $523 was a heck of a deal and still is. But that was a special deal that smille76 got and passed along to a few folks before the code got closed. I know a few other folks were able to get Combat Subs for even less though, but in that ballpark (more than $500) by negotiating directly with Klepsoo. It appeared that being a returning customer helped a lot. I tried to negotiate a deal directly with Anna at Klepsoo, but the best she would give me is their standard 25% off, which still takes the Goldeneye (which is $776 on their website now) down to $582. So although your mileage may vary, it still appears that Klepsoo is running the best deals on Glycine Combat Subs that you can find on the Internet.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The inside word is that similar discussions are underway between Invicta and Squale, Raymond Weil and possibly Oris.
> 
> They're on an acquisition spree.


They have the bank to do it by selling watches barely worth $100 for 10x the price O_O


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Boding said:


> Annnnnnnd just like that I no longer care for a Glycine Airman. Invicta can burn in Hell.


Eterna being purchased by a Chinese company hasn't stopped us from buying Eternas. I think most of the models we have been buying on this thread are pre-acquisition models though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not the greatest deal, more of a filled need.

I'm one of the silly few who got a Seiko SARB033 and couldn't bond with it. It just always felt too small to me. So I flipped it.

I've been looking for a dressier-but-still-casual-enough, black-dial, not-diver watch since. And today I settled on this one: Bulova Precisionist 96B252.

$209.95 was the best price I could find, and includes a 3-year manufacturer warranty:

New Bulova 96B252 Precisionist Ultra High Frequency 262 Stainless Men&apos;s Watch | eBay

I previously owned a Bulova Accutron II Surveyor, so I'm looking forward to getting that buttery smooth second hand sweep back.

This may be a little too basic for some of you, but it's just what I was looking for -- and right-sized for me.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Sarb065 on Massdrop for $370 + $7.75 s/h https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch
> Wearing mine today
> View attachment 8961385


This is at the top of my want list right now. But with the recent feedback about MassDrop. I think I would rather pay a little bit more and grab it from an Ebay seller.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Eterna being purchased by a Chinese company hasn't stopped us from buying Eternas. I think most of the models we have been buying on this thread are pre-acquisition models though.


Glycine is not a full manufacturer and also there's not a brand stigma associated with that Chinese company.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

miltdastilt said:


> Another honest Swiss brand bites the dust
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Boding said:


> Annnnnnnd just like that I no longer care for a Glycine Airman. Invicta can burn in Hell.


I definitely understand the Invicta directed vitriol, but I don't hate mine.








The only time I ever wear it is when I am out fishing from the kayak. It's easy to read, can be used to bludgeon a shark if necessary, and I don't really care what happens to it. Also I got it for less than ten percent of it's MSRP. I only hope that it's not heavier than what my life jacket can support if I capsize.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I was on the fence, but the ratcheting bracelet micro-adjustment pushed me over. I'm not aware of any less expensive watches with this feature. Perrelet is the next cheapest I can think of at around $1000.
> 
> Plus due to the patent infringement issue, Edox will never be making these watches again.


Chris ward bracelets do this, and they can often be had for pretty cheap.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The inside word is that similar discussions are underway between Invicta and Squale, Raymond Weil and possibly Oris.
> 
> They're on an acquisition spree.


I have an Oris Aquis,Squale 1521, and a Glycine Combat Sub. these three are my favorite divers and IMO three of the best divers you can buy under 1,000 USD. It would be blasphemy of the watch gods if these three models and brands where to have any styling changes influenced by an Invicta acquisition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopz_7 (May 25, 2015)

coopc said:


> This is at the top of my want list right now. But with the recent feedback about MassDrop. I think I would rather pay a little bit more and grab it from an Ebay seller.


Yea I feel the same way. Been waiting a year and the price just keeps going up. Factoring in tax, that massdrop price is the same as what I could buy it for on Amazon. Is this watch ever going to actually go on sale again? I'm really tempted just to buy off Amazon right now. Getting tired of waiting. Should have bought it a year ago.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

miltdastilt said:


> I have an Oris Aquis,Squale 1521, and a Glycine Combat Sub. these three are my favorite divers and IMO three of the best divers you can buy under 1,000 USD. It would be blasphemy of the watch gods if these three models and brands where to have any styling changes influenced by an Invicta acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait for the Glycine Bedazzled 52mm Diver


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> Chris ward bracelets do this, and they can often be had for pretty cheap.


Ah, it looks like some of their newest bracelets have a sliding micro adjustment, but you have to open the clasp to make the adjustment. That's kind of dumb. The Perrelet adjusts by pressing the logo on the outside of the clasp.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So because I'm apparently determined to see everyone who reads this thread buying a Mido, I just thought I'd post that CWS have just added two new watches from the same series as the one I've been recommending :
> 
> 1) They have added the M018.430.11.062.00 stainless steel version of my titanium one, which looks more or less similar except for stainless instead of titanium, a slightly lighter grey for the face, and the date/day wheels being in white. It's also almost $100 cheaper at $356.
> 
> ...












Damn you Blackrazor... I felt victim to your marketing techniques. What do you own a stake in certified watches or something? Anyways... This should up on my doorstep within 18 hours of ordering. Still getting a sense of its wear but so far I'm very impressed. Thanks man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> It makes you invisible while performing special ops.


Yeah but that's negated by the obligatory reflective belt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

I said unto Satan "get thee behind me!" But then he waved that edox in my face and I was a gonner! Damn this forum. :rodekaart
With sales tax and delivery over here to the sandpit it will end up around 450 bucks. Too good to turn down!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Code DMPANO9500 makes this $21,800 Glashutte Original $9500. If that sounds like a lot, it was on Touch of Modern for $12,900 and sold out.

Glashutte Pano 100-03-22-11-04 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Does it work through a VPN? I paid only $18 for 3 years of VPN service from TigerVPN.


May I ask how you got this discount? It's ridiculously cheap!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> May I ask how you got this discount? It's ridiculously cheap!


I needed it for a specific purpose, and it worked. I don't know if it's better or worse than any other service.

https://deals.wccftech.com/sales/ti...ion_072116#/product_10942-description-content


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> 2)... and for those who like a bit of exclusivity, they now have the M018.430.44.062.00 Limited Edition Titanium, which is the same as mine except for black lumed indices and hands, lighter grey dial, and a solid titanium caseback with the 999 limited edition stamp - only 999 ever made. Oh, and it's $20 more at $449. They only have 1 in stock so first in first served.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/mido-m0184304406200-multifort-automatic-titanium-mens-watch.html
> 
> ...


So, you win and got me to pull the trigger on this on early this morning. Thanks for posting it, I was debating on a Mido and a titanium something.

This got me on both and black lume seems interesting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

theague said:


> Nice Invicta. :-d
> (Invicta just announced that they bought Glycine)


Thank you for this...I will now never be tempted to own a modern Glycine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Code DMPANO9500 makes this $21,800 Glashutte Original $9500. If that sounds like a lot, it was on Touch of Modern for $12,900 and sold out.
> 
> Glashutte Pano 100-03-22-11-04 Men's Watch , watches


"Unfortunately, we do not have the item that you are looking for on our website."...Maybe they took it down? Or like a car dealer..."One at this price"


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mercer has 30% off all their IN STOCK items in their website www.mercerwatch.com with code 'summer16'.

'In stock' means this doesn't apply to the Airfoil, since it is still in pre-order.

However, this automatic Wayfarer GMT clocks in at about $209.99 after discount, which isn't too shabby at all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> do you own a stake in certified watches or something?


Hah! Funnily enough, I didn't even know they existed until I came across them while searching for Mido chronographs.

Their pricing is fairly standard on most of their offerings but for some reason their midrange Mido offerings are incredibly cheap and often hard to find elsewhere for some reason.

What's your initial verdict on yours?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Rivven said:


> So, you win and got me to pull the trigger on this on early this morning. Thanks for posting it, I was debating on a Mido and a titanium something.


Post pics! I'd love to see what the black lume looks like in practise.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Hah! Funnily enough, I didn't even know they existed until I came across them while searching for Mido chronographs.
> 
> They're not even that sharp on most of their offerings but for some reason their midrange Mido offerings are incredibly cheap and often hard to find elsewhere for some reason.
> 
> What's your initial verdict on yours?


I'm very impressed with the textured finish of the dial. The legibility of the numbers during the day is superb. But at night is where is really stands out with that cool blue lime that is freaking awesome. The polishing of the hands gives it great contrast. I love that it uses pretty much every sq mm of the dial. And I actually like he rubber bezel. I think it's a nice sport touch.

I love the sand/bead blasted finish. But I worry about scratches down the line and how easy it would be to remove when it comes to that. Do you or anyone have any idea of how to deal with scratches on this kind of finish? Because scratches on this thing will be inevitable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bjs 
Men's 96B130 Precisionist Longwood Stainless-Steel Bracelet Watch
Precisionist


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

miltdastilt said:


> I'm very impressed with the textured finish of the dial. The legibility of the numbers during the day is superb. But at night is where is really stands out with that cool blue lime that is freaking awesome. The polishing of the hands gives it great contrast. I love that it uses pretty much every sq mm of the dial. And I actually like he rubber bezel. I think it's a nice sport touch.
> 
> I love the sand/bead blasted finish. But I worry about scratches down the line and how easy it would be to remove when it comes to that. Do you or anyone have any idea of how to deal with scratches on this kind of finish? Because scratches on this thing will be inevitable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read this after posting... ***** that's some terrible grammar haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> I'm very impressed with the textured finish of the dial. The legibility of the numbers during the day is superb. But at night is where is really stands out with that cool blue lime that is freaking awesome. The polishing of the hands gives it great contrast. I love that it uses pretty much every sq mm of the dial. And I actually like he rubber bezel. I think it's a nice sport touch.
> 
> I love the sand/bead blasted finish. But I worry about scratches down the line and how easy it would be to remove when it comes to that. Do you or anyone have any idea of how to deal with scratches on this kind of finish? Because scratches on this thing will be inevitable.


Titanium itself is actually quite difficult to scratch - and if this uses Grade 5 (which I can't confirm but suspect) then even more so. The 'scratching' people notice is actually a scratch on the microscopically thin layer of titanium oxide that pure titanium almost instantly forms. You can relatively easily fix that with gentle unidirectional brushing and then just waiting a few minutes for the oxidation to reform.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> I have an Oris Aquis,Squale 1521, and a Glycine Combat Sub. these three are my favorite divers and IMO three of the best divers you can buy under 1,000 USD. It would be blasphemy of the watch gods if these three models and brands where to have any styling changes influenced by an Invicta acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welp, if true your pieces are now stupid valuable, if only just in the minds of WIS


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ah, it looks like some of their newest bracelets have a sliding micro adjustment, but you have to open the clasp to make the adjustment. That's kind of dumb. The Perrelet adjusts by pressing the logo on the outside of the clasp.


Fair enough. I like mine well enough.


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

NOT A DEAL

I feel very strongly that these acquisitions are occurring due to low sales volumes with Swiss manufacturers. Some are selling a good many pieces, some not so much. So larger brands with a larger reach are scooping up the small ones that want out while still making some profit or cutting their losses at least.

Similar to these acquisitions, I heard that Citizen gobbled Alpina. While Alpina makes some good looking watches, I've not been able to make myself purchase the new Seastrong Auto 300 diver as of late. That could be just my intuition or my want for the B SO II 42mm.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Citizen acquired frederique constant, which itself owns Alpina 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Surprisingly (unless I missed it), nobody's posted the Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet deal at Ashford through BeFrugal for $375.06 after applying code AFFHYDRO399 and 6% cash back. I think this might be the lowest it's been for this model. Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOM-NIN Men's Watch , watches


I can't recommend that watch enough at that price









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> "Unfortunately, we do not have the item that you are looking for on our website."...Maybe they took it down? Or like a car dealer..."One at this price"


I just put it in my cart, so it's still there.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I just put it in my cart, so it's still there.


I'll bet its actually 2 network cables, not a watch.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

kyfra said:


> I can't recommend that watch enough at that price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really want to like this watch...but that "Master Lock" just bothers me...the watch looks lopsided because of it


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh, man. I remember agonizing over whether to get the blue dial with red second hand, or the black-and-orange. I ultimately went with the blue dial, but this one has always nagged at me.
> 
> It would be a great time to get it, but in the interim, I've added a few black-dial dive watches.
> 
> ...


On this Edox Hydro-Sub, does anyone know what that supposedly limited, "patented to someone else" orange 'MASTERLOCK' thingy, (bezel lock I guess), is actually made out of?

I would assume it's made out of metal, but great deal or not, I'd be bummed if it were made out of plastic. Not characteristic of Edox's usual quality, but better to know ahead of time...Looks like it slides down from the top to lock the bezel and maybe also the crown into place, but the watch sites aren't too clear.

Sort of messes with a good looking watch's symetry, but not as badly as some otherwise handsome Bulova dive watches. Watches that have that metal handle with the round knob sticking out, to lock the bezel. No thank you, please...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> I've already posted what I paid, so I don't mind posting it again. With the 37% off code that smille76 shared I got the Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye for $523. The best price I could find at the time on that watch was $720 on eBay, but that deal is gone now and the best price on eBay is currently $920. So $523 was a heck of a deal and still is. But that was a special deal that smille76 got and passed along to a few folks before the code got closed. I know a few other folks were able to get Combat Subs for even less though, but in that ballpark (more than $500) by negotiating directly with Klepsoo. It appeared that being a returning customer helped a lot. I tried to negotiate a deal directly with Anna at Klepsoo, but the best she would give me is their standard 25% off, which still takes the Goldeneye (which is $776 on their website now) down to $582. So although your mileage may vary, it still appears that Klepsoo is running the best deals on Glycine Combat Subs that you can find on the Internet.


Hi,

Thanks for the updates guys!! Nice to see a few members here were able to pull the trigger in time and Klepsoo honored the deal.

It started in 2014; I bought a Combat Sub from them when they were discounting them heabily. I foolishly sold it last year and checked the Klepsoo website regularly for another sale.

When I read here that members were getting special discounts, I emailed Anna with my old invoice number from 2 years ago and told her that I would buy one instantly at the same price (531$).

She replied by giving me a code that took the model I was looking at down to the same cost as 2014, equaling to 37% rebate.

Cheers,

S.

Here's mine. She runs a bit fast at +12 s/day but I'll regulate it if it doesn't slow down after a few months.










Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Robangel said:


> On this Edox Hydro-Sub, does anyone know what that supposedly limited, "patented to someone else" orange 'MASTERLOCK' thingy, (bezel lock I guess), is actually made out of?
> 
> I would assume it's made out of metal, but great deal or not, I'd be bummed if it were made out of plastic. Not characteristic of Edox's usual quality, but better to know ahead of time...Looks like it slides down from the top to lock the bezel and maybe also the crown into place, but the watch sites aren't too clear.
> 
> Sort of messes with a good looking watch's symetry, but not as badly as some otherwise handsome Bulova dive watches. Watches that have that metal handle with the round knob sticking out, to lock the bezel. No thank you, please...


Metal

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> I really want to like this watch...but that "Master Lock" just bothers me...the watch looks lopsided because of it


I thought so too when they first went on sale. I've since changed my mind. I like it now. It's different

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robangel said:


> On this Edox Hydro-Sub, does anyone know what that supposedly limited, "patented to someone else" orange 'MASTERLOCK' thingy, (bezel lock I guess), is actually made out of?
> 
> I would assume it's made out of metal, but great deal or not, I'd be bummed if it were made out of plastic. Not characteristic of Edox's usual quality, but better to know ahead of time...Looks like it slides down from the top to lock the bezel and maybe also the crown into place, but the watch sites aren't too clear.


Here is a video review. It looks metal to me.


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Mercer has 30% off all their IN STOCK items in their website www.mercerwatch.com with code 'summer16'.
> 
> 'In stock' means this doesn't apply to the Airfoil, since it is still in pre-order.
> 
> ...


+1!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robangel said:


> On this Edox Hydro-Sub, does anyone know what that supposedly limited, "patented to someone else" orange 'MASTERLOCK' thingy, (bezel lock I guess), is actually made out of?
> 
> I would assume it's made out of metal, but great deal or not, I'd be bummed if it were made out of plastic. Not characteristic of Edox's usual quality, but better to know ahead of time...Looks like it slides down from the top to lock the bezel and maybe also the crown into place, but the watch sites aren't too clear.
> 
> Sort of messes with a good looking watch's symetry, but not as badly as some otherwise handsome Bulova dive watches. Watches that have that metal handle with the round knob sticking out, to lock the bezel. No thank you, please...


anodized aluminum.

It's not a bezel lock, it protects the crown, also tells you when you haven't screwed in the crown after winding. Do I wish it weren't there? Yes, but it does have some purpose.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

In for a hydro-sub. Thanks guys for posting. I've wanted this version for a while but never pulled the trigger. Couldn't resist today.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

theague said:


> Nice Invicta. :-d
> (Invicta just announced that they bought Glycine)


Well, Glycine had already changed its logo to the Invicta one so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

A discount code has come up on DealNews (DNZINO599) for the 7750-equipped Davidoff Very Zino Chronograph at Ashford. At $599 it's not the best price this model has seen ($499 IIRC) but it's the same as the last time it came up.

Ashford image:


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido Great Wall Chronometer for $599. 3 different styles.

http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m017-631-11-067-00.html

http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m017-631-11-037-00.html

http://www.jomashop.com/mido-watch-m017-631-11-057-00.html


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I wanted to share some more photos of the beautiful Glycine Goldeneye that I got today from Klepsoo. I am super happy with the watch and it seems that the service from Klepsoo was decent, just be prepared for a wait. The band leather is pretty soft and flexible, definitely very nice.









I only have two complaints. First the watch case is black PVD coated, but the watch strap buckle is not. This is consistent with the Iguana Sell photos, so I think it's right for what I should expect, but a bit quirky. Seems like it would have been better to match the metals with a black PVD buckle. The black strap option for the Goldeneye has a black buckle.









Second, there is a bit of back and forth play in the diver bezel, not up and down, but back and forth between clicks. It's the loosest bezel out of several divers that I have. I'm not sure if it's a big deal, but it makes the watch feel a little cheap. Are all of the Glycine Combat Subs like this?


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> I wanted to share some more photos of the beautiful Glycine Goldeneye that I got today from Klepsoo. I am super happy with the watch and it seems that the service from Klepsoo was decent, just be prepared for a wait. The band leather is pretty soft and flexible, definitely very nice.
> 
> View attachment 8965729
> 
> ...


Mine has a little bit of a play as well.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

is it a 60-click or 120-click?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

linnaen said:


> How can the Swiss have a navy? It's landlocked!


They won the America's Cup, sailing's top trophy, in 2003. Lake Geneva is gorgeous.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...wiss-win-Americas-Cup-and-fulfil-a-dream.html


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

theague said:


> is it a 60-click or 120-click?


It's a 60 click. The play is most likely the gap between the seconds on the bezel. Comparing my combat sub to my other 60 click divers I'd say it's comparable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Kentucky has a $100 million boat that doesn't even float. :-s


Not currently. It would be interesting to see if it really would float, however.

I live not too far from that place and have more positive thoughts than anything. It brings in revenue for important state expenditures, while reinforcing the notion that KY is open for business without a PC agenda that can affect companies adversely.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> View attachment 8965857
> View attachment 8966033
> View attachment 8966041


Replying to myself here since the blue leather WatchGecko strap has arrived for my refurbed Precisionist, and I took some photos with the sun up, as promised. I should have moved the hands out of the way of the logo but there you go. Low f-numbers and Photoshop make me the photographer I ain't!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

miltdastilt said:


> It's a 60 click. The play is most likely the gap between the seconds on the bezel. Comparing my combat sub to my other 60 click divers I'd say it's comparable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a Squale with a 60-click and it had massive play, way too much for my liking so I sold it. Apparently it's "normal" for a Squale. I wasn't havin it!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

eljay said:


> Replying to myself here since the blue leather WatchGecko strap has arrived for my refurbed Precisionist, and I took some photos with the sun up, as promised. I should have moved the hands out of the way of the logo but there you go. Low f-numbers and Photoshop make me the photographer I ain't!


Looks like it cleaned up nicely. And it looks fantastic with that strap!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> Looks like it cleaned up nicely. And it looks fantastic with that strap!


Cheers. I think so too, which is fortunate because the strap is now _very_ difficult to remove. The lugs have quite large mounting holes, so the (single) flanges on the spring bars that were supplied with the strap have fallen into the holes!


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> Second, there is a bit of back and forth play in the diver bezel, not up and down, but back and forth between clicks. It's the loosest bezel out of several divers that I have. I'm not sure if it's a big deal, but it makes the watch feel a little cheap. Are all of the Glycine Combat Subs like this?


I bought two Combat Subs from Klepsoo in 2014 and both bezels had a bit of play in them, which ultimately led me to sell them as I am a bit of bezel snob. I also sent back my Ltd Edition Squale Bund (from Gnomon) because of the bezel play, despite me loving the watch and wishing i had another one (with a tighter bezel)


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

jsj11 said:


> I bought two Combat Subs from Klepsoo in 2014 and both bezels had a bit of play in them, which ultimately led me to sell them as I am a bit of bezel snob. I also sent back my Ltd Edition Squale Bund (from Gnomon) because of the bezel play, despite me loving the watch and wishing i had another one (with a tighter bezel)


I had not considered the difference between 60 click and 120 click bezels. I'm sure that's part of the issue as all of the divers I already had are 120 click (Swiss Legend, Deep Blue, Armada, Ancon, and Maranez). Some of those have play in the bezel, a couple have absolutely zero play. I'm still thinking the Glycine Combat Sub has a bit excessive play, but I can live with it.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Glycine Incursore PVD 3874.999 LBK9 for as low as $370 with free shipping. 46mm with 24mm lugs, Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic. MSRP $1,900









It seems to me that the white face Incursore that was a Lightning Deal on Amazon Prime Day was right around this price. I like this one better, but I prefer a watch where I can read the time at a glance. I think this one fails that requirement, but I thought I'd still pass the deal along.

Upscale Time is really weird about this watch. It seems that they are updating their pricing and putting it on sale as I type this as I just refreshed their page and the price dropped from $999 to $369.99:

Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LBK9

They also have it for $440 on Amazon and $380 on eBay. The LB9B version (which I can't tell what the difference is) is $999 on eBay by Upscale Time. I did not find a Befrugal discount for Upscale Time, but Upscale Stripper offers a huge 12% cash back, so there's that! :-d Anyone know of a cash back site for Upscale Time?

So.... $370 for a Swiss auto movement Invicyine... I mean Glycine. Not a bad deal.

EDIT - It looks like this is a 4 hour sale only!


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks to whoever posted the AZ finetime deal a few weeks back. I picked up this Hamilton khaki auto day/date with the 80hour H30 movement for $400.

Service from AZ finetime was killer. The watch was on my doorstep 3 days after I placed the order.

Cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

SEIKO MECHANICAL SARG007

C-Watch in Japan has the discontinued Seiko SARG007 field watch for $299









This would have been an average price a few years ago but now that it's out of production, the price on this particular model has gone up a bit. I see these pop up on ebay every now and then at $300+ for pre-owned versions so $299 from a reputable dealer is a pretty decent deal.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

1000 metres, sapphire crystal, titanium - £104Men's STORM Black Aquatron Titanium Watch (47092/TN) - StormWatches.com StormWatches.com

Also in red and black

Men's STORM Black Aquatron Black Watch (47092/BK) - StormWatches.com StormWatches.com

£69 - swiss made movement, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal -

Men's STORM Black Bezel Black Watch (47111/BK) - StormWatches.com StormWatches.com


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

helmetless stig said:


> +1!


This reminds me why I don't do KS pledges anymore.

I remember last year about at the same time, they Mercer were having the KS campaign for this one. I almost backed one with a early bird spot but changed my mind because I had a few incoming ones.

The early bird KS was 229$ and I thought at the time that it was pretty much unbeatable value.

Well, I year later they are discounted even firther. Only thing, there are only grey dials remaining but still...

S.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eljay said:


> View attachment 8966033


Congrats......you managed to take a watch that i would never have looked at twice but now made me start thinking about how it would look on my wrist and as part of my rotation. That blue strap is great on that watch!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eterna Tangaroa for $320 after code FRIEND20 + 8% cash back makes it under $300 net.

Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial Ss (397621701) | Bluefly


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlueFly has several Tissots for great prices after 20% off and cash back. Here is a link to all of the Tissots.

Tissot Men's Watches | Bluefly

The T-Navigator automatic chronograph is $324 net.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> 1000 metres, sapphire crystal, titanium - £104Men's STORM Black Aquatron Titanium Watch (47092/TN) - StormWatches.com StormWatches.com
> 
> Also in red and black
> 
> ...


Blimey, some very 'interesting' designs amongst that lot!

Yet another watch brand I've never heard of.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

just grabbed this for 149.99
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BQZ2F74/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dzilla (Feb 2, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> just grabbed this for 149.99
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BQZ2F74/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Whoa! How did you manage that? Open box?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Lancman said:


> Blimey, some very 'interesting' designs amongst that lot!
> 
> Yet another watch brand I've never heard of.


Storm are a fashion brand that have been going since at least the 1990s.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

dzilla said:


> Whoa! How did you manage that? Open box?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nope i planned to buy them from here Rado R28900702 Watches,Women's DiaStar Diamond White High-Tech Ceramic Gold-Tone Dial, Luxury Rado Quartz Watches

and wanted to check the prices on the internet, and amazon gave 149.99 and i purchased it same second,
i guess they have one watch, now price changed

i got it from 3rd party seller https://www.amazon.com/sp?_encoding...7835458&seller=AFCOAETVO3NTA&tab=&vasStoreID=
can they cancel my order???


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> just grabbed this for 149.99
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BQZ2F74/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Back to 900+. That's what I call a bargain

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This beats the next-best price I can find by $400+

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats......you managed to take a watch that i would never have looked at twice but now made me start thinking about how it would look on my wrist and as part of my rotation. That blue strap is great on that watch!


We're all enablers here b-)


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Message about 149 usd RADO - WTF? what to do?

Hello Victor ,We're writing to inform you that your order 002-4623999-7835458 from Diamonds & Dials has been canceled because the price for the item(s) was not set correctly by the seller. In most cases, you pay for items when they are shipped to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled.*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> *Message about 149 usd RADO - WTF? what to do?
> 
> Hello Victor ,*
> 
> We're writing to inform you that your order 002-4623999-7835458 from Diamonds & Dials has been canceled because the price for the item(s) was not set correctly by the seller. In most cases, you pay for items when they are shipped to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled.*


That sucks dude. That could've been your "Pulsometer" moment.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> *Message about 149 usd RADO - WTF? what to do?
> 
> Hello Victor ,*
> 
> We're writing to inform you that your order 002-4623999-7835458 from Diamonds & Dials has been canceled because the price for the item(s) was not set correctly by the seller. In most cases, you pay for items when they are shipped to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled.*


It happens very often when the deal is too good.

Anyways, if you can email the seller, tell them that what happened was a human error and that you fully understand, and that you're still interested in buying from them if they can offer you a reasonable price.

Me thinks it'd still be a great price since they already know you've opened your wallet, plus they ought to give a discount if they felt apologetic.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You win some, you lose some. Just have to suck it up, buttercup.


vitekodessa said:


> Message about 149 usd RADO - WTF? what to do?
> 
> Hello Victor ,We're writing to inform you that your order 002-4623999-7835458 from Diamonds & Dials has been canceled because the price for the item(s) was not set correctly by the seller. In most cases, you pay for items when they are shipped to you, so you won't be charged for items that are canceled.*


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Any discount code or cash back on jomashop besides google20?


Me!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

norsairius said:


> Bulova Moon watch w/leather + velcro strap from Reed's Jewelers for $362 after $50 w/coupon code RJCOM150 - this is well below most (in fact, all) prices I've seen even on the used market: https://www.reeds.com/Bulova-Special-Edition-Moon-Chronograph-Leather-Watch-96B251-plu19627264.html - Taxes may apply depending on your location.
> View attachment 8960913
> 
> View attachment 8960921
> ...


There's also 5% cashback on eBates, but you have to use ULTIMATE50 for $50 off $250 or more. Befrugal has a 7% cashback, but they don't seem to have a $50 coupon.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Fyi I always use coupons listed from other sites and it still works on befrugal


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I've had the opposite. Discount Watch Store would not report/honor cash back because I used a coupon code not listed on befrugal. Not too upset however because the coupon code I used resulted in fantastic price regardless.


----------



## shpits (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This beats the next-best price I can find by $400+
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal
> 
> View attachment 8968513


Is this website legit? Sounds a bit too good to be true..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

shpits said:


> Is this website legit? Sounds a bit too good to be true..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Joma deals is very legit. You sometimes get reports here of people here having customer service issues but that can happen with any established retailer, big or small. Many users here have happily bought from Jomashop and recommend them. By the way the price on that B&M from Joma is good but not incredible enough to make you question it's legitimacy, those kind of prices on those kind of brands are bread and butter for the likes of Jomashop and Ashford.


----------



## shpits (Jun 4, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Joma deals is very legit. You sometimes get reports here of people here having customer service issues but that can happen with any established retailer, big or small. Many users here have happily bought from Jomashop and recommend them. By the way the price on that B&M from Joma is good but not incredible enough to make you question it's legitimacy, those kind of prices on those kind of brands are bread and butter for the likes of Jomashop and Ashford.


Never saw such price on this model so that makes me suspect..

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

shpits said:


> Never saw such price on this model so that makes me suspect..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


We do our best not to post prices seen often.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shpits said:


> Never saw such price on this model so that makes me suspect..


Aww... you're making me blush.


----------



## shpits (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Aww... you're making me blush.


Did someone ordered before from this site?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

shpits said:


> Did someone ordered before from this site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Joma deals? Multiple orders a day from the thread alone.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

shpits said:


> Did someone ordered before from this site?


Many, many times.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Alansmithee said:


> Joma deals? Multiple orders a day from the thread alone.


I've never had to send a watch to Joma for service--so I can't speak on that front, but I have gotten some pretty good deals on watches I still enjoy--that came new--as described from them. I've also had no issues returning watches within a reasonable time frame--from inexpensive, to costing thousands. They've been prompt and courteous on the phone and via email. No--they're not A.D.'s--not an Nordstroms or Saks 5th Avenue experience we're talking about here, but in my experience, the products have been equal and the price a lot better.

As long as I have confidence I can return a product if not satisfied with it, I'm pretty OK with the supplier.


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

Found an eBay seller selling this new Certina DS Action watch for about half MSRP. I've bought from this seller before, and it is reliable.

http://www.ebay . com/itm/262556898477?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l6040&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI262556898477.N48.S1


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

helmetless stig said:


> Found an eBay seller selling this new Certina DS Action watch for about half MSRP. I've bought from this seller before, and it is reliable.
> 
> http://www.ebay . com/itm/262556898477?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l6040&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI262556898477.N48.S1
> View attachment 8974249


Sounds good, but I no drinkee, still can't work the linkee...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Sounds good, but I no drinkee, still can't work the linkee...


The link works, just copy and paste to a new window and take out the spaces between ebay and dot and com. Price is $274.99 plus $13.45 shipping.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

helmetless stig said:


> Found an eBay seller selling this new Certina DS Action watch for about half MSRP. I've bought from this seller before, and it is reliable.
> 
> http://www.ebay . com/itm/262556898477?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l6040&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI262556898477.N48.S1
> View attachment 8974249


That same watch was posted by another member for $200 shipped last week or so. Another member ordered, received and did a review on here.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Certina automatic for $279 with code DMOONVAL

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-057-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> That same watch was posted by another member for $200 shipped last week or so. Another member ordered, received and did a review on here.


yeah that was with a code that no longer works


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

I see at least 3 Zodiac's with the ST auto for under 300 hundred dollars on Amazon. You will have to do your own search my post count is still too low.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nomasno said:


> I see at least 3 Zodiac's with the ST auto for under 300 hundred dollars on Amazon. You will have to do your own search my post count is still too low.


Not seeing these. What model numbers please?


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

z08572 z09100 z08571 also a few low priced qtz.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Fairly sure the 08571 and 08572 are quartz


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> Fairly sure the 08571 and 08572 are quartz


Says quartz in Amazons description....dial says Auto and it looks like an auto ....


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

nomasno said:


> z08572 z09100 z08571 also a few low priced qtz.


https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO9100-Jet-O-Matic-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00KM7IROC















The price is bottoming out real fast. Watchstation has it for $650 by comparison

Pretty neat looking watch for $300. 46mm with 24mm lug width though. Definitely a big boys watch.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Shrodinkee said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO9100-Jet-O-Matic-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00KM7IROC
> View attachment 8975522
> 
> View attachment 8975530
> ...


Pretty sick I'm tempted by it at that price even though I know it's too big for me.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a discount code for klepsoo on Glycine watches?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> Is there a discount code for klepsoo on Glycine watches?


You need to message them from their site and inquire about pricing. It's a negotiating thing with them.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Swiss army on TOM, some nice 7750 models for $530

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/victorinox-swiss-army


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> Is there a discount code for klepsoo on Glycine watches?


Try code INVICTA for %95 off msrp.

Sorry I couldn't resist. Lol


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> The link works, just copy and paste to a new window and take out the spaces between ebay and dot and com. Price is $274.99 plus $13.45 shipping.


Just for my own education, are we not allowed to post links here? (Is that why a lot of the 'links' posted don't work? I thought it was because I am using Tapatalk...)


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

You're right, I didn't see that on the dial


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ninjastyle said:


> Just for my own education, are we not allowed to post links here? (Is that why a lot of the 'links' posted don't work? I thought it was because I am using Tapatalk...)


It's harder than it used to be for some reason, but you should be able to.

I sometimes have a hard time though, because my computer does what I tell it to do---not what I want it to do.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Try code INVICTA for %95 off msrp.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist. Lol


While you may jest, I really hope the new Chinese owners of Glycine do what the new Chinese owners of Eterna do, sell their watches at 80% OFF , then I'll buy more than one Glycines, of the current line up of course, not the unknown future one.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> While you may jest, I really hope the new Chinese owners of Glycine do what the new Chinese owners of Eterna do, sell their watches at 80% OFF , then I'll buy more than one Glycines, of the current line up of course, not the unknown future one.


I thought Glycine's new owner is Invicta?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycine_watch


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been posted, but Ashford has the Glashutte Original Senator Automatic at the price of $3800 (about 48% off MSRP), using code DMSENATOR3800.

Glashutte Senator 39-59-01-02-04 Men's Watch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ninjastyle said:


> Just for my own education, are we not allowed to post links here? (Is that why a lot of the 'links' posted don't work? I thought it was because I am using Tapatalk...)


Ashford appears to be rejecting http referrals from WUS. I've seen a few other sites doing this. I don't know their reason, or if it's simply a technical glitch on their end. In Firefox, if I click through to Ashford and get the "you're forbidden from seeing this page" message, I can simply highlight the URL in the location bar and hit enter to access the page without the referral from WUS, and the page will sometimes then load. In the case of the recent Glashütte Original links, however, this has not worked for me.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Just saw this page number on Tapatalk. I knew this thread was the work of the devil... According to both my wife and bank account.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

nomasno said:


> I see at least 3 Zodiac's with the ST auto for under 300 hundred dollars on Amazon. You will have to do your own search my post count is still too low.


Wow, this is a great deal on these Zodiac watches, thanks for sharing! But there is very little information on-line regarding these models. What I have found is that these are from the ZMX-02 series of "Racer" watches. Almost everything in that line is quartz, which is why every sale site lists these as quartz while they are really automatics. Looking at photos of the exposition case back on eBay I confirmed that the movement is definitely the STP 1-11 Swiss auto. As far as I can tell the difference between these models is just the color of the leather band, second hand, and other accents. So you have a choice between red, yellow, and orange.

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO857...8&qid=1470589421&sr=8-9&keywords=zodiac+watch

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO857...&qid=1470589595&sr=8-17&keywords=zodiac+watch

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO857...&qid=1470589626&sr=8-44&keywords=zodiac+watch

3XCamel confirms lowest price on all three models.









The black Jet-O-Matic already linked is also a great deal. I was very happy I got the green version with 30% off on Amazon Prime Day for $366, so under $300 for the black is a GREAT deal. This is really a beautiful watch and has been getting a lot of wear from me.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Touch of Modern again...*

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rmy-alpnach-chronograph-automatic-7750-241195

"Touch of Modern" has Victorinox at great discount prices until 12 August - See link for desirable automatic Alpnach chrono model!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Wow, this is a great deal on these Zodiac watches, thanks for sharing! But there is very little information on-line regarding these models. What I have found is that these are from the ZMX-02 series of "Racer" watches. Almost everything in that line is quartz, which is why every sale site lists these as quartz while they are really automatics. Looking at photos of the exposition case back on eBay I confirmed that the movement is definitely the STP 1-11 Swiss auto. As far as I can tell the difference between these models is just the color of the leather band, second hand, and other accents. So you have a choice between red, yellow, and orange.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO857...8&qid=1470589421&sr=8-9&keywords=zodiac+watch
> 
> ...


Stupid Amazon dynamic pricing... keep an eye on these. I ordered the red "Auto Racer" and just a few minutes later the price dropped by a couple more bucks. It's easy to cancel the order at the higher price and re-order, but you have to keep an eye on these as the Amazon pricing can change a lot.

EDIT - Price on black Jet-O-Matic has also dropped, but by about $12.


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

Well I like the black Jet O Matic....I need it like a hole in the head.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

When you solicit an offer from Klepsoo on a Glycine, do they just send you a lower price or is there back and forth? How low will they go?


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Touch of Modern again...*



Squirrelly said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rmy-alpnach-chronograph-automatic-7750-241195
> 
> "Touch of Modern" has Victorinox at great discount prices until 12 August - See link for desirable automatic Alpnach chrono model!


https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-army-original-grey-chronograph-quartz-241532

If they made that grey quartz chrono with the 7750... man that's a pretty watch.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

nomasno said:


> Well I like the black Jet O Matic....I need it like a hole in the head.


Yup, I ordered a black one and I already have the green one, so I also "need it like a hole in the head". I really like my green Jet-O-Matic. You can't really find reviews on it though. The STP 1-11 movement is nicely decorated and works well. The dial is interesting with different levels to it and the nylon/velcro band is not as bad as what I thought. I thought I'd ditch the band immediately, but I've kept it as it's good quality, allows quick on and off the wrist, and can be fitted perfectly. The real highlight of this watch though is in the interesting case and lug design. It's a very non-traditional watch, but I like it. I also ordered the Auto Racer in red, again because it looks like it has an interesting face with different levels and a really interesting case/lug design.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The BB Dark TiC coating is apparently 10x harder than steel, so it should hold up to knocks very well. I'm hoping, at least.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

This is bidding, but could very well end up a deal I think:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201637860420

Casio G-Shock: GW-5000-1JF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> The BB Dark TiC coating is apparently 10x harder than steel, so it should hold up to knocks very well. I'm hoping, at least.


Not to rain on the parade, but : you can't rely on hard DLC as a protective method for aesthetics. The problem is that while the DLC is indeed very hard, the underlying steel is still soft (-er).

Which means that if you knock the watch hard against a tough object, you run the risk of the steel substrate flexing slightly, and since with hardness often comes brittleness, it's possibly for the DLC to radially crack like an eggshell.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not to rain on the parade, but : you can't rely on hard DLC as a protective method for aesthetics. The problem is that while the DLC is indeed very hard, the underlying steel is still soft (-er).
> 
> Which means that if you knock the watch hard against a tough object, you run the risk of the steel substrate flexing slightly, and since with hardness often comes brittleness, it's possibly for the DLC to radially crack like an eggshell.


Oops, totally meant that post for the Rolex/Tudor forum...

I hear what you're saying, although TiC is actually pretty flexible compared to DLC.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

New Porsche Design Flat Six automatics on white rubber, model 6351.42.44.1256, for $449.99.

Very nice price.

Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 6351 42 44 1256 Retail $3440 | eBay


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

thats lowest i have ever seen https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...maurice-lacroix-miros-quartz-mi1018-pvp13-130


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Amazon fulfilled Victorinox watches at good prices, per Camels.

Alliance Autos - Cream (241666, one left) and Black (2416686) at $350 each. About $50 below the previous lows and getting difficult to find discounted in cream. 40mm case, ETA 2824, AR sapphire.















Airboss Auto - Dark Grey (241507) at $399. About $80 below previous lows and 95 below competition. 42mm case, ETA 2824, AR sapphire.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> New Porsche Design Flat Six automatics on white rubber, model 6351.42.44.1256, for $449.99.
> 
> Very nice price.
> 
> ...


It has been that price for a while, and they had 10% Ebay Bucks last week. Made it $405 net.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> It has been that price for a while, and they had 10% Ebay Bucks last week. Made it $405 net.


I'd be tempted to pull the trigger if it was on a black strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

OK, so I'll say it. I can understand the price drops on those Zodiacs...those things are hideous. Saw the Sea Wolf divers couple weeks back that are beautiful. Can't believe it's the same manufacturer. Good grief that last one is just...where is the throw-up smiley?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> OK, so I'll say it. I can understand the price drops on those Zodiacs...those things are hideous. Saw the Sea Wolf divers couple weeks back that are beautiful. Can't believe it's the same manufacturer. Good grief that last one is just...where is the throw-up smiley?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This version of the Bulova Surveyor for $110










https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00I..._SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=E2XPFKXPM0P8R7844QWM

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> This version of the Bulova Surveyor for $110


I put this in my cart, but 75USD shipping to Australia killed it!!!

Amazon usually has reasonable shipping rates to Australia these days. I assume this one is not fulfilled by them.


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> OK, so I'll say it. I can understand the price drops on those Zodiacs...those things are hideous. Saw the Sea Wolf divers couple weeks back that are beautiful. Can't believe it's the same manufacturer. Good grief that last one is just...where is the throw-up smiley?


They have to grow on you....LOL. I think they may go lower, at the right price they can be like the ugly duckling you somehow admire ?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ends 8/9. Jomashop has the Tissot T062.430.11.057.00 T-Navigator Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch for $299 - $10 off with coupon code AD10 in cart = $289 with free shipping. shop.com appears to be offering an additional 8% cashback on joma purchases. 
A bunch of other T-Navigator models are also part of this flash sale, with an extra $10 off w/ code AD10.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

gregington said:


> I put this in my cart, but 75USD shipping to Australia killed it!!!
> 
> Amazon usually has reasonable shipping rates to Australia these days. I assume this one is not fulfilled by them.


Have a look at the Auspost website for Shopmate and get a US delivery address. The Auspost rate may be better?

Ita


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Another nice Victorinox deal. $225 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S..._SR136,250_&psc=1&refRID=7T752580GGTN9NMNQGYP


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> When you solicit an offer from Klepsoo on a Glycine, do they just send you a lower price or is there back and forth? How low will they go?


It depends on a lot of variables. Look at it like buying a car. You inquire, they come back with an offer, and you make the choice to buy or negotiate further.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

RiverRat said:


> Amazon fulfilled Victorinox watches at good prices, per Camels.
> 
> Alliance Autos - Cream (241666, one left) and Black (2416686) at $350 each. About $50 below the previous lows and getting difficult to find discounted in cream. 40mm case, ETA 2824, AR sapphire.
> 
> ...


The Airboss is $25 more on the bracelet if anyone's interested! I hate you so much right now... That Airboss is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> thats lowest i have ever seen https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...maurice-lacroix-miros-quartz-mi1018-pvp13-130


I couldn't help myself and ended up buying the watch. Looks very nice , even as a quartz. I had a 20% coupon for ToM and used Befrugal cashback AND ToM is doing it's own cash back which for me was 5% so at the end of the day I will have come close to only paying $200 for this nice time piece. If I dont bond with it or like it I'm sure I'll be able to get my money back and more. Thanks for the heads up buddy!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ORIENT MAKO FEM65001MW* ORANGE DIAL STAINLESS STEEL *$105* with free shipping to USA at PassTheWatch









*Bulova 98B178* Men's Black Stainless Steel 45MM Quartz Analog Watch *$101*with Free Ship to USA











*SEIKO SUN019* KINETIC PROSPEX DIVERS STAINLESS STEEL *$300 **w/FS to USA*


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Ends 8/9. Jomashop has the Tissot T062.430.11.057.00 T-Navigator Automatic Stainless Steel Men's Watch for $299 - $10 off with coupon code AD10 in cart = $289 with free shipping. shop.com appears to be offering an additional 8% cashback on joma purchases.
> A bunch of other T-Navigator models are also part of this flash sale, with an extra $10 off w/ code AD10.
> View attachment 8983321
> 
> View attachment 8983329


The case back on that and a lot of Tissots (not all) are of the push on, pop off design. That seems like a poor design.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Who can find the best price on a 2nd generation monster black dial ss bezel (srp307)? I've seen $245 ...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

TomAdelstein said:


> I take exception to you calling me an addle-brained quack. You post 18 times a day. 15,791 posts since March 2014. Now, whose the quack? Obviously, you have failed to do a search to find any of my articles from reputable publishers like Fortune, since 1985 or the many books and awards to my credit. My work product speaks for me. Now, stop writing degrading posts about me, which I consider defamation of character. If you haven't picked up on that, then I'll take action. Did I make myself clear?


It's been a while, but I seem to recall you doing "investigative journalism" validating Parnis as a reputable manufacturer with quality on par with Swiss luxury manufacturers while simultaneously advertising and selling the brand. I also recall you saying Tissot was 100% Chinese. So yeah, I might not call you an addle-brained quack, but I will call you disingenuous. I promise I won't call you an investigative reporter though. I wouldn't want to insult the real ones.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you like orange, this is a great watch for only $329. Nice rubberized bezel and 2-piece case. Promo code DMNAVY329

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615985 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If you like orange, this is a great watch for only $329. Nice rubberized bezel and 2-piece case. Promo code DMNAVY329
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615985 Men's Watch , watches


But is it a genuine Hamilton?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LivingTheDream (May 28, 2015)

TomAdelstein said:


> I take exception to you calling me an addle-brained quack. You post 18 times a day. 15,791 posts since March 2014. Now, whose the quack? Obviously, you have failed to do a search to find any of my articles from reputable publishers like Fortune, since 1985 or the many books and awards to my credit. My work product speaks for me. Now, stop writing degrading posts about me, which I consider defamation of character. If you haven't picked up on that, then I'll take action. Did I make myself clear?


Lol. Fortune magazine is losing plenty of credibility these days with the sub-par, lazy, biased, and even ignorant reporting done on the Tesla Autopilot crash. It was so bad and so misleading that Elon Musk himself responded to the article, thus destroying the credibility of the writer & the magazine. Elon titled his response post , Mis-fortune.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> New Porsche Design Flat Six automatics on white rubber, model 6351.42.44.1256, for $449.99.
> 
> Very nice price.
> 
> ...


8% back in Ebay Bucks today.


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

For my Canadian shoppers, which sites do you typically look for deals on? Most of the good deals seem to be US based and I'm just a bit worried about return policies if there are any problems with the watch.


----------



## shpits (Jun 4, 2016)

spincycle said:


> For my Canadian shoppers, which sites do you typically look for deals on? Most of the good deals seem to be US based and I'm just a bit worried about return policies if there are any problems with the watch.


Unfortunately US websites only, in Canada everything is more expensive...


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

shpits said:


> Unfortunately US websites only, in Canada everything is more expensive...


What do you do if something arrives broken at your door? Do most of the sellers cover the international shipping costs? I'd be fine with buying cross-border, but it seems there is a high(ish) number of damaged watches.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, I can't believe there even have to be fights here, my one respite from politics, horrible tragedies, natural disasters, and religion...

It's a bargain hunter's thread on a danged watch forum, for goodness sake!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Back to business after the drama...
.i forgot my popcorn.

95 dollar Seiko Chrono from Joma

Timer running 8 hours left

SNDC31
http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-chron...paign=2016/08/05+Wed+Exclusive+Seiko+02+Email

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## DeXLi (Jan 16, 2016)

spincycle said:


> For my Canadian shoppers, which sites do you typically look for deals on? Most of the good deals seem to be US based and I'm just a bit worried about return policies if there are any problems with the watch.


I'm a Canadian so I understand your pain. It depends on which brand watches you are looking for. I usually look at Japanese/Southeast Asia sellers on amazon.ca and ebay for Seikos. I was able to get a 2nd gen Orange Monster for $260 CAD all in a few months ago on Amazon.ca. There is a very good chance you won't be charged sales tax when you buy from Amazon so that levels the playing field with US deals sometimes.

If you are looking for some of the bigger brands, I can tell you buying from private sellers for pre-owned in this Forum is one of the cheapest alternatives. They can mark down on the watch significantly to avoid heavy duty + sales tax charges.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

TomAdelstein said:


> I take exception to you calling me an addle-brained quack. You post 18 times a day. 15,791 posts since March 2014. Now, whose the quack? Obviously, you have failed to do a search to find any of my articles from reputable publishers like Fortune, since 1985 or the many books and awards to my credit. My work product speaks for me. Now, stop writing degrading posts about me, which I consider defamation of character. If you haven't picked up on that, then I'll take action. Did I make myself clear?


hahaha this is so classic. 57 posts in 4 years and he somehow finds this post about himself in one of the busiest threads on f71. You really struck a chord there taike


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure if its been posted yet but Watch Station is having an additional 25% off sale items or 35% off if you buy two or more sale items with promo code "SAVEMORE". This brings the Emporio Armani Diver which is on clearance down to $262.48, even cheaper than the last time. The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression and Sea Dragon are also on sale and come down to $524.25 after the promo code + potential cash back. The black dial/green bezel Sea Wolf is a little cheaper and comes out to $486.75.

Dealt with Watch Station for the first time last week and can't say good enough things about them so far. I placed an order on a Wednesday and received the watch the next day in the AM even though I chose the standard free shipping. I've also called their customer service a handful of times to ask questions and there's been almost no wait to speak to a representative and they've all been super happy and helpful. Will definitely be a repeat customer.

Zodiac Sea Wolf Black Dial/Green Bezel:
ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression ZO9252 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Zodiac Sea Wolf Black Dial/Red Bezel:
ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression ZO9253 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Zodiac Sea Dragon:
ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9909 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Emporio Armani Swiss Made Diver:
EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Sport Watch ARS9003 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Add a $19 Misfit Flash (which isn't a bad fitness tracker BTW) and the 35% kicks in. That brings the green /black Sea Wolf priced down to $435 shipped. Very tempting.



RTea said:


> Not sure if its been posted yet but Watch Station is having an additional 25% off sale items or 35% off if you buy two or more sale items with promo code "SAVEMORE". This brings the Emporio Armani Diver which is on clearance down to $262.48, even cheaper than the last time. The Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression and Sea Dragon are also on sale and come down to $524.25 after the promo code + potential cash back. The black dial/green bezel Sea Wolf is a little cheaper and comes out to $486.75.
> 
> Dealt with Watch Station for the first time last week and can't say good enough things about them so far. I placed an order on a Wednesday and received the watch the next day in the AM even though I chose the standard free shipping. I've also called their customer service a handful of times to ask questions and there's been almost no wait to speak to a representative and they've all been super happy and helpful. Will definitely be a repeat customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Hamilton Jazzmaster QUARTZ #H18451555 is currently discounted in Ashford this week and available for $190 [no coupons work on sales items]. Add Befrugal's 6% cash back and it's *$180*. That is at least +$50 off next cheapest price online.

*LINK HERE*

Some non-studio photos I found:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A deal for me, and maybe for one of you...

Had to pull the trigger on Area Trend when I saw this Citizen automatic white-dial dress watch, model NH8340-52A, that I've never seen before. Coupon code 'ATSTUDENT10' took it to $144.85; Be Frugal rebate to *$132.83*. It's over $200 everywhere else.

Nice size for the watch type at 39mm, bracelet and sapphire crystal. Seems like a good buy. Nothing quite like it in my collection after having flipped my Citizen Signature Grand Classic white-dial a little while back.









I apparently got their only one of this model, but they also have this brown dial, two-tone number at a good deal, if it speaks to anyone. NJ0064-56W. 41mm, sapphire crystal, 100m water resistance, on bracelet. $150.25 with coupon code; *$137.78* with Be Frugal rebate. That beats Duty-Free Island by about $47.

https://www.areatrend.com/citizen-nj0064-56w-watch-1681927861.aspx


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

> We're sorry, you have not yet reached the minimum post count required in order to post threats of legal action against fellow WatchUSeek members. We apologize for the inconvenience, and appreciate your contributions. Click here to sign up for the exciting WatchUSeek newsletter...


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another one off Area Trend ... *Tissot Automatic III black dial*, model T065.430.16.051.00 ... coupon code 'ATSTUDENT10' takes it to $296.50, Be Frugal rebate takes that to *$271.89*. That beats a good Jomashop deal by $43.

https://www.areatrend.com/tissot-t065-430-16-051-00-watch-1681890330.aspx


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

RE: "whose the quack?"

Who's vs. whose - Grammarist


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

UPDATE: My Bulova Precisionist 96B252 arrived, and I'm digging it a lot.

Basically has the vibe of a SARB033 with a smoother-sweeping second hand and a size I'm more comfortable with. This will get a lot of wear, I'm sure.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It's been a while, but I seem to recall you doing "investigative journalism" validating Parnis as a reputable manufacturer with quality on par with Swiss luxury manufacturers while simultaneously advertising and selling the brand. I also recall you saying Tissot was 100% Chinese. So yeah, I might not call you an addle-brained quack, but I will call you disingenuous. I promise I won't call you an investigative reporter though. I wouldn't want to insult the real ones.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


ODD To see Parnis come up= I was just running some of my collection on the timegrapher- and I have an old, inexpensive Parnis operating almost as tight as my Rolex's - and well within COSC. Like within 2 secs.... I was a little shocked. I also just received the Edox Hydro Sub from Ashford- and it has a super clean line, also running within 2 secs. in various positions-

My Swiss Legend auto- not to pretty-- running out about 30 secs. And that thing is GIAGANTIC!!! (The Abysso from Kmart deal) It did come with a nice 3 watch box-holder thing too= so that was nice.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

TomAdelstein said:


> I take exception to you calling me an addle-brained quack. You post 18 times a day. 15,791 posts since March 2014. Now, whose the quack? Obviously, you have failed to do a search to find any of my articles from reputable publishers like Fortune, since 1985 or the many books and awards to my credit. My work product speaks for me. Now, stop writing degrading posts about me, which I consider defamation of character. If you haven't picked up on that, then I'll take action. Did I make myself clear?


Isn't it funny how I never would have seen the post about the alleged addlebrained quack, if such alleged addlebrained quack hadn't re-posted it? Not to mention I got to learn what addlebrained means - I've honestly never heard that term in my life. I like it- it's a funny one. And finally, I thought as long as you proceed your statement by "in my opinion" you can say just about anything?

I think this OT now.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Another one off Area Trend ... *Tissot Automatic III black dial*, model T065.430.16.051.00 ... coupon code 'ATSTUDENT10' takes it to $296.50, Be Frugal rebate takes that to *$271.89*. That beats a good Jomashop deal by $43.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/tissot-t065-430-16-051-00-watch-1681890330.aspx
> 
> View attachment 8990393


Yikes. I'm not normally a Tissot fan, but that seems like a nice watch for a more than fair price. Shame about the 19mm band though. (That's the one thing that has me hesitating over a different watch I've been considering for a while.)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> UPDATE: My Bulova Precisionist 96B252 arrived, and I'm digging it a lot.
> 
> Basically has the vibe of a SARB033 with a smoother-sweeping second hand and a size I'm more comfortable with. This will get a lot of wear, I'm sure.


Despite the size, I liked that model when I saw it, except for the seconds hand which reminds me for all the world of a pair of shears. I don't often name objects, but if I owned one of these, I would call it "Edward Scissor Hand."


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Yikes. I'm not normally a Tissot fan, but that seems like a nice watch for a more than fair price. Shame about the 19mm band though. (That's the one thing that has me hesitating over a different watch I've been considering for a while.)


Did you know that you can NORMALLY use 18mm AND 20mm straps on a 19mm watch?
I have 19mm and 21mm watches in my collection, and I'm reeeaallyyy starting to realize how much of a trait it is rather than a deficiency.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I got the GMT from ARAMAR watches-- the Rolex PAM-AM GMT homage watch they are running right now for 329 Euros. It's a beautiful watch- It's not running near as tight as the EDOX hydro sub- but it's decent <>10-15secs/d








Aramar Watch Company


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A deal for me, and maybe for one of you...
> 
> Had to pull the trigger on Area Trend when I saw this Citizen automatic white-dial dress watch, model NH8340-52A, that I've never seen before. Coupon code 'ATSTUDENT10' took it to $144.85; Be Frugal rebate to *$132.83*. It's over $200 everywhere else.
> 
> ...


That was a STEAL. I didn't know Citizen made this dial style/hands for watches other than the Signature line. This is good news!
Does anyone know of a similar style Citizen without the Romanian numerals?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I see the EDOX Hydro sub is out of stock now on Ashford- here is a pic- on the Timegrapher. Kind of hard to read but that is running perfect. (0 sec/d). Ashford rotates thru their specials so if it comes up again and anyone is wondering- it's top notch for the price.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Did you know that you can NORMALLY use 18mm AND 20mm straps on a 19mm watch?


I do, but it's still not ideal. Nonetheless, that wouldn't stop me from buying this Tissot if I had any use or room for it.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A deal for me, and maybe for one of you...
> 
> Had to pull the trigger on Area Trend when I saw this Citizen automatic white-dial dress watch, model NH8340-52A, that I've never seen before. Coupon code 'ATSTUDENT10' took it to $144.85; Be Frugal rebate to *$132.83*. It's over $200 everywhere else.
> 
> ...


Great deal!! The silver model is SO much better. The brown one is okay, meh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> And finally, I thought as long as you proceed your statement by "in my opinion" you can say just about anything?


Umm actually.....I think you mean: "With all due respect" = _Ricky Bobby
_


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

sobwanhoser said:


> Umm actually.....I think you mean: "With all due respect" = _Ricky Bobby
> _


Here in bogan country we say "no offence but..."


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I see the EDOX Hydro sub is out of stock now on Ashford- here is a pic- on the Timegrapher. Kind of hard to read but that is running perfect. (0 sec/d). Ashford rotates thru their specials so if it comes up again and anyone is wondering- it's top notch for the price.
> 
> View attachment 8992993


good to hear. mine shipped yesterday to my US forwarder. should get over here by the end of the week


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I stumbled across the world's cheapest NOMOS homage

*SKMEI 9120* - _*$5.25 w/FS at Deal Extreme*_


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


>


Just for laughs, this is the first thing that crossed my mind:








Nice deal nonetheless.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I got the GMT from ARAMAR watches-- the Rolex PAM-AM GMT homage watch they are running right now for 329 Euros. It's a beautiful watch- It's not running near as tight as the EDOX hydro sub- but it's decent <>10-15secs/d
> View attachment 8992929
> 
> 
> Aramar Watch Company


DHL brings mine tomorrow


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

This one is for the Canadians out there. I bought one of these(actually the white model) a few months ago for my dad (same price). It was before I was following this thread. Thought I'd see if the deal was still there, and it is, but only for the black. As far as I know, it's a good price. 
The white model, I bought, is back at regular price. Some of the non stop2go movement SSB models are also on sale. Not everyone's cup of tea, but for my dad (81 years old) it has replaced his 1960s Omega Constellation which he has trouble reading and keeping wound these days (has to hand wind it because he doesn't move around the house enough).

Mondaine 41mm Stop2go Quartz watch. It's the black version of the Swiss Railroad Watch. 







Regular C$ 978.75... on sale for C$477 with free Canadian shipping.
At Amazon.ca
https://www.amazon.ca/Mondaine-Unis...d=1470734018&sr=1-2&keywords=mondaine+stop2go


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, the Mondaine Stop2go black is on sale on Amazon.com for US$299.99 (C$350... so it's still cheaper in the US... of course. ;-)
That said, the white is US$379.99 (C$499) reg US$675, so I paid less. (Makes me feel better.)


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Quick review of the £105 Storm Black Aquatron titanium - too big for me but a lot of watch for the money:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/storm-black-aquatron-titanium-1000m-3468329.html


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

macosie said:


> Oh, the Mondaine Stop2go black is on sale on Amazon.com for US$299.99 (C$350... so it's still cheaper in the US... of course. ;-)
> That said, the white is US$379.99 (C$499) reg US$675, so I paid less. (Makes me feel better.)


Stop2go is one of the more fascinating quartz movements out there. For those who haven't seen it on the forum, do a quick search on YouTube.

Does anyone here have one they wear often? I'm curious whether unique movements like this remain a conversation piece, if they simply fade into the background neither adding or taking away from the watch, or do you eventually get sick of the 2 second stop at the top of each minute.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

sobwanhoser said:


> Umm actually.....I think you mean: "With all due respect" = _Ricky Bobby
> _


It is in the Geneva Convention after all....


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Laco 861760 Bielefeld B-uhr 42mm PVD with Miyota movement and black leather pilot strap on amazon for $305
https://www.amazon.com/Laco-Bielefeld-Miyota-Automatic-861760/dp/B007BF627C/ref=sr_1_5?m=A33LXS93O26Y8E&s=merchant-items








Ships from an Amazon third party in Spain (not an AD apparently), with 2 year amazon warranty instead of manufacturer warranty. Free shipping to US, listed as express (possible customs charges)

I've seen mixed descriptions and pictures with the crystal as mineral or sapphire, not sure which is correct. Display caseback.

3xcamels shows this as close to best historical price of $302. Next closest is Island Watch at $349, but out of stock. eBay buy it now for $347-390, or Amazon prime at $430.

Looks like a good deal for a B-uhr from one of the original manufacturers. Just be aware of the shipping from a non-AD in Spain and possible customs charges, but appears to have the backing of Amazon returns.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

agrberg said:


> Stop2go is one of the more fascinating quartz movements out there. For those who haven't seen it on the forum, do a quick search on YouTube.
> 
> Does anyone here have one they wear often? I'm curious whether unique movements like this remain a conversation piece, if they simply fade into the background neither adding or taking away from the watch, or do you eventually get sick of the 2 second stop at the top of each minute.


Nine months with mine now and still love to watch it.

From the other day:










And forgive me for posting this one again but it does show just how cool this watch is.










For people on this forum what's better than a watch that stops once a minute just so you can take its picture??


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> Great deal!! The silver model is SO much better. The brown one is okay, meh.


I definitely agree. But remove the two-tone bracelet on the brown dial and put it on a tan-trending-toward-brown leather strap, and I bet it would improve the look.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

I just bought this Fossil Swiss-Made Automatic at a local Pawn Shop for.....
$42.00

















Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I am not a fan of the Fossil brand, generally speaking, but that is a d*mn fine looking watch and it is certainly worth what amounts to a lunch for 2 at your local Applebee's. Good find sir! Might need some soap and an old toothbrush to get it cleaned up but for $42 I'd say you did very well.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> I just bought this Fossil Swiss-Made Automatic at a local Pawn Shop for.....
> $42.00
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


That is a good find. MSRP on those Fossil Swiss Auto's is around $800 iirc. Nice job!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey, everybody, this is the Bargain thread.

Can you please, please stop talking about drama with some post outside this forum while in this thread?

For starters, it's wildly tangential. But also importantly it's bashing somebody (deserving or not) and this is not the place to antagonize until adequate defense is received. It's about bargains.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I am not a fan of the Fossil brand, generally speaking, but that is a d*mn fine looking watch and it is certainly worth what amounts to a lunch for 2 at your local Applebee's. Good find sir! Might need some soap and an old toothbrush to get it cleaned up but for $42 I'd say you did very well.


I have always liked the Swiss Made Automatics, but I would NEVER pay MSPR for one. Pretty much for the same reason NOT MANY people paid MSRP for them, apparently. I heard that they have quasi-discontinued them?
But to find a swiss-made automatic watch for $42!?! CHa-Ching! lol
It took EVERTHING in me not to tell the girl in the store what she had just sold me! lol


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

agrberg said:


> Stop2go is one of the more fascinating quartz movements out there. For those who haven't seen it on the forum, do a quick search on YouTube.
> 
> Does anyone here have one they wear often? I'm curious whether unique movements like this remain a conversation piece, if they simply fade into the background neither adding or taking away from the watch, or do you eventually get sick of the 2 second stop at the top of each minute.


I still like mine, but I have too many watches in rotation to get sick of it. I do prefer the Stop2Go above my Mondaine retro auto.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> That was a STEAL. I didn't know Citizen made this dial style/hands for watches other than the Signature line. This is good news!
> Does anyone know of a similar style Citizen without the Romanian numerals?


Several citizen automatics with sapphire crystal on dutyfreeisland in the <150.00 range.
I was surprised. I have never seen any of them on f71.








http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/c...re-japan-automatic-wr-50m-gents-elegant-watch
There are at least ten in there with sapphire and auto 82xx movement on bracelets. All around 130-180 bucks.

Deal???


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I like this one.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> It is in the Geneva Convention after all....


The Geneva Convention? Is that anything like BaselWorld??


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Hey, everybody, this is the Bargain thread.
> 
> Can you please, please stop talking about drama with some post outside this forum while in this thread?
> 
> For starters, it's wildly tangential. But also importantly it's bashing somebody (deserving or not) and this is not the place to antagonize until adequate defense is received. It's about bargains.


<<< looking up "tangential" on the googles...


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Wiggy999 said:


> <<< looking up "tangential" on the googles...


Same! lol


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

spincycle said:


> What do you do if something arrives broken at your door? Do most of the sellers cover the international shipping costs? I'd be fine with buying cross-border, but it seems there is a high(ish) number of damaged watches.


Work email. I have successfully with watch sellers internationally.

With San Francisco, USA based Massdrop, I wrote 14 letters, which got me computer generated responses, a link that never worked and after a couple months, way after I returned it and after way too many hours involved (and only after I sent them a screen shot showing UPS tracking details showing they had it) they said they'd refund my money. The watch they sent me came in a scotch taped together Timex box, defective out of the box. Probably somebody else's return, recycled 'as new'. Not even close.

We'll see about my refund--they also have a reputation online for double billing credit cards. Oh, and they had the audacity to blame "the carrier", namely UPS for the entire fiasco. Only wish I had researched Massdrop's reputation beforehand. Customer Service? They don't even have a phone number...

Rather spend a few bucks more at Amazon or even with a good number of grey market dealers who have phone numbers or at least respond reasonably fast to emails. At least I know I'll get my order quickly and if there's issues, returns will be fast and hassle free. Heck, might take a week to ten days to recieve a watch, but I'd rather deal with watch merchants from Singapore any day.

Massdrop seems appealing, but buyer beware.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Work email. I have successfully with watch sellers internationally.
> 
> With San Francisco, USA based Massdrop, I wrote 14 letters, which got me computer generated responses, a link that never worked and after a couple months, way after I returned it and after way too many hours involved (and only after I sent them a screen shot showing UPS tracking details showing they had it) they said they'd refund my money. The watch they sent me came in a scotch taped together Timex box, defective out of the box. Probably somebody else's return, recycled 'as new'. Not even close.
> 
> ...


Massdrop has far too many negative anecdotes on this forum for me to feel comfortable buying there. I don't know if they're aware of their perception but I just won't be going there, posting deals from there, or referring them to my friends until I see something convincing to the contrary.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Wiggy999 said:


> <<< looking up "tangential" on the googles...


This may help.


----------



## TomAdelstein (Jun 9, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> Ashford is legit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> This may help.


Yup, that seems accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

shill post deleted.


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Work email. I have successfully with watch sellers internationally.
> 
> With San Francisco, USA based Massdrop, I wrote 14 letters, which got me computer generated responses, a link that never worked and after a couple months, way after I returned it and after way too many hours involved (and only after I sent them a screen shot showing UPS tracking details showing they had it) they said they'd refund my money. The watch they sent me came in a scotch taped together Timex box, defective out of the box. Probably somebody else's return, recycled 'as new'. Not even close.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - probably saved me some big headaches! Looks like I'll continue to hunt on Amazon and the other bigger US retailers! Too bad our Canadian dollar isn't at par anymore


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Raymond Weil Maestro automatic chronograph for $679 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'
Looks like that beats the next-best price by $120

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-4830-stc-05659.html

She's a beauty:


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Kmart has the black Swiss Legend Abyssos for 114 bucks. Stumbled across it while researching the new STP1-11 movement. It's big but it's tempting at that price.........

Kmart.com


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

Join DateDec 2009LocationAtlantaPosts874

Best Italian Diver EverIf you're looking for a great deal on a great Italian Diver homage go here: Gruppo Gamma Newsletter (August 2016) here: Special Offers - Gruppo Gamma or here: Genesis - Gruppo Gamma . I own a GG LE Genesis and it is the favorite in my collection. Great quality, great customer service, great price, reliable movement (Japanese _or_ Swiss), classic good looks. What more could you want?

Here's a pic of mine:






​


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Hey, everybody, this is the Bargain thread.
> 
> Can you please, please stop talking about drama with some post outside this forum while in this thread?
> 
> For starters, it's wildly tangential. But also importantly it's bashing somebody (deserving or not) and this is not the place to antagonize until adequate defense is received. It's about bargains.


This used to be an interesting thread but is now a general place for chatting, comedians with their funny one line replies, off-topic discussions, new members wanting to increase their post count, the occasional vendetta, posting of useless videos, memes and so much other crap.

It would be nice when people would consider "Am I adding value to this thread with my post?" before they hit that Post Reply button. But I have given up hope and just occasionally scan through this thread.

For anyone still posting deals, please add a picture of the watch so it is easier to see the deals and ignore all the useless content.


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> I just bought this Fossil Swiss-Made Automatic at a local Pawn Shop for.....
> $42.00
> 
> 
> ...


Fossil with automative movement? using eta as well?


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Fossil with automative movement? using eta as well?


No. Apparently this has the in-house Swiss STP1-11 movement

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> This used to be an interesting thread but is now a general place for chatting, comedians with their funny one line replies, off-topic discussions, new members wanting to increase their post count, the occasional vendetta, posting of useless videos, memes and so much other crap.
> 
> It would be nice when people would consider "Am I adding value to this thread with my post?" before they hit that Post Reply button. But I have given up hope and just occasionally scan through this thread.
> 
> For anyone still posting deals, please add a picture of the watch so it is easier to see the deals and ignore all the useless content.


Irony can be so ironic.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Fossil with automative movement? using eta as well?


The relatively new STP1-11 movement.

Good article on it here:

A Visit To STP Watch Movement Manufacture: Fossil Group's Answer To ETA | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/is-fossil-ready-for-an-895-swiss-automatic-watch/

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Jomashop has the Eterna Royal Kontiki GMT PVD on rubber for $1,445 after $50 discount code JOMANEW50. I would bite had it been the non-PVD version, but still about $600 less than other Royal Kontikis available on ebay.

Beautiful case and Eterna in-house Calibre 39 movement. PVD just isn't my thing though, but maybe for you?

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7740-43-41-1289.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> For anyone still posting deals, please add a picture of the watch so it is easier to see the deals .


I agree that a picture with the deal would help. Any extra enabling is much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The KonTiki Four Hands has been back at Jomashop for the last few days. They had it listed for $1,495 which wasn't a good deal. But it now dropped to $695. Add GOOGLE20 to bring it down to $675. Unfortunately not on the bracelet but still a very good deal for the Four Hands. And that leather strap looks very nice.

Joma's eBay listing still shows $1,495 and 5 available. Not sure if this is the quantity they have in total but jump on this if you want an old style Four Hands. I did. 

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1592-41-41-1116.html


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I wasn't planning to buy another watch but thanks to the sharp eyes on this forum, I am glad that I bit for this one. Wow, what a nice watch.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> The KonTiki Four Hands has been back at Jomashop for the last few days. They had it listed for $1,495 which wasn't a good deal. But it now dropped to $695. Add GOOGLE20 to bring it down to $675. Unfortunately not on the bracelet but still a very good deal for the Four Hands. And that leather strap looks very nice.
> 
> Joma's eBay listing still shows $1,495 and 5 available. Not sure if this is the quantity they have in total but jump on this if you want an old style Four Hands. I did.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1592-41-41-1116.html


Anyone recall what is the lowest these have been?


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> No. Apparently this has the in-house Swiss STP1-11 movement
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


Very interesting, i thought Fossil is just a fashion brand, now they have in-house movement...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Anyone recall what is the lowest these have been?


A few lucky buyers found this KonTiki 4H on bracelet for $495 but they sold out very quick. The 44mm XXL version from Joma was $950 and sold pretty quick as well. While $695 is not the lowest price ever, they just don't come up new for sale that often anymore. Like the blue Date version, this may be the only new-old stock left. Or not.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> A few lucky buyers found this KonTiki 4H on bracelet for $495 but they sold out very quick. The 44mm XXL version from Joma was $950 and sold pretty quick as well. While $695 is not the lowest price ever, they just don't come up new for sale that often anymore. Like the blue Date version, this may be the only new-old stock left. Or not.


Thanks for posting and thank you for the information. I thought I remembered these being under $500. Unfortunately that was before I really knew about and appreciated these KonTikis. I do prefer this older version you posted over the newer 4 hand. So glad I was able to get a blue dial so late in the game.

And sorry guys for not posting pics for the few deals I have posted. I am usually either posting from my phone or sneak posting while at work (like now, lol). And thanks to everyone who contributes in here. I actually get a lot of information in here. More then just deals.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Very interesting, i thought Fossil is just a fashion brand, now they have in-house movement...


Yes... but as was just mentioned several posts back don't try to find a Swiss made Fossil automatic new. I think they started making them in 2013 under the Fossil brand name, but last week I went looking and could not find them on their current US website. Fossil still makes some cheaper autos with probably Chinese movements. They own STP though and you can find the Swiss made STP 1-11 and variations of it in other Fossil-owned brands like Zodiac and some non-Fossil brands like Swiss Legend. That $42 pawn shop Fossil definitely has the STP 1-11. I recognize it from a Zodiac Jet-O-Matic that I have.

So here are the recent STP 1-11 deals posted: K-Mart has the Swiss Legend Abyssos for $114 and Amazon has a couple of the Zodiac ZMX-02 Auto Racers starting at $213. Both use the STP 1-11 movement.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Very interesting, i thought Fossil is just a fashion brand, now they have in-house movement...


Someone on The Forum recently posted about benchmarking a $300 Emporio Armani watch with this same movement in it. This poster was apparently flabbergasted by the accuracy of the movement. I believe this poster said that it was one of, if not the most, accurate movement he had ever benchmarked?!

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Worldofwatches has a sale until 3AM EST:

BIGSAVINGS20 gives you 20% on everything with a maximum discount of $150 though. The code says it does not work on pre-owned or store displays but at least for the RADO´s it did work.

www.worldofwatches.com


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Uhrman said:


> Worldofwatches has a sale until 3AM EST:
> 
> BIGSAVINGS20 gives you 20% on everything with a maximum discount of $150 though. The code says it does not work on pre-owned or store displays but at least for the RADO´s it did work.
> 
> www.worldofwatches.com


Too bad they capped the discount.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Shrodinkee said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO9100-Jet-O-Matic-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00KM7IROC
> View attachment 8975522
> 
> View attachment 8975530
> ...


I'm showing this back up to $899 now - Amazon Dynamic Pricing SHORT CIRCUITING!!


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Bulova Mens 97B122 Precisionist Chronograph - $199https://www.blingdaily.com/bulova/5016-bulova-men39s-97b122-precisionist-chronograph-watch.html?utm_content=eea9f7c141db6d280f41647bd1c5e10b&utm_campaign=Email%20-%20080616&utm_source=Robly.com&utm_medium=email


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone can log in Worldofwatches.com? I receive the 403 error page and I thought their website was down. Is it just my own problem?

--Never mind. It's my chrome's problem.



Uhrman said:


> Worldofwatches has a sale until 3AM EST:
> 
> BIGSAVINGS20 gives you 20% on everything with a maximum discount of $150 though. The code says it does not work on pre-owned or store displays but at least for the RADO´s it did work.
> 
> www.worldofwatches.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Worldofwatches has a sale until 3AM EST:
> 
> BIGSAVINGS20 gives you 20% on everything with a maximum discount of $150 though. The code says it does not work on pre-owned or store displays but at least for the RADO´s it did work.
> 
> www.worldofwatches.com


Rado Dive Star automatic, blue dial - $458.39.

I'd at least try for the Be Frugal rebate, too, which would take it to $421.72. That beats the other guys by $150.

Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel | World of Watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well my "deal" came in today from CertifiedWatchStore. The watch itself I love BUT the box was coming apart, the string tag had been cut off the bracelet and there was a few hairs on the plastic over the dial. They said that it wasn't a return but idk. All that stuff set my OCD off so it's going back


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

velvet396 said:


> I wouldn't say go away (even if I thought it).
> I think the more prudent suggestion would be "change your tone".
> 
> Or
> ...


I just don't care for people levying threats on others. Especially in a forum that's supposed to be a fun thing we all have in common.


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

Slightly OT but if anyone has a JET 15% off code, you may want to use it sooner rather than later. Wal Mart is indeed buying Jet.com which means sales tax will be coming soon. Amazon also will start charging me sales tax at the end of the year, and now does so in over half of states. Soon it will only be the niche players which remain tax-free. Jet mails out a card with 15% off your next 3 orders. I have one, already used once. I can share 1 of the remaining uses if anyone needs it but not sure if that's allowed or if it's locked to my account.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> Well my "deal" came in today from CertifiedWatchStore. The watch itself I love BUT the box was coming apart, the string tag had been cut off the bracelet and there was a few hairs on the plastic over the dial.


I've bought a couple pieces off them and the packagings were perfect - hopefully (and unfortunately) maybe you just had one that slipped through the cracks


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've bought a couple pieces off them and the packagings were perfect - hopefully (and unfortunately) maybe you just had one that slipped through the cracks


Yea I would try them again just sorta blah because this was the only one they had in stock so I won't be getting this after all, at least right now. They did provide a free return packing label. That's a good thing


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rado Dive Star automatic, blue dial - $458.39.
> 
> I'd at least try for the Be Frugal rebate, too, which would take it to $421.72. That beats the other guys by $150.
> 
> Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel | World of Watches


Oh man, I've lusted after this watch since Christmas of 2014, when they were on great sales during Black Friday. This seems like a crazy good deal. But I already have an every day blue diver on a bracelet (it happens to be a well-loved Omega). There's the grey one for $20 more... maybe that's what I need!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rado Dive Star automatic, blue dial - $458.39.
> 
> I'd at least try for the Be Frugal rebate, too, which would take it to $421.72. That beats the other guys by $150.
> 
> ...


That's the lowest price to date!
They also have the gray dial as well, and the black if I'm not mistaken for slightly less.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rado Dive Star automatic, blue dial - $458.39.
> 
> I'd at least try for the Be Frugal rebate, too, which would take it to $421.72. That beats the other guys by $150.
> 
> ...


Code didn't work for me.

Edit - Nevermind, you have to use caps. lol


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Pro Diver said:


> I wasn't planning to buy another watch but thanks to the sharp eyes on this forum, I am glad that I bit for this one. Wow, what a nice watch.


I just got mine. Really great looking watch. The blue version is on sale for the same price today, but I'm really glad I got this one instead.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Code didn't work for me.


It's not supposed to apply to store display models, but it works for the Rado.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> Worldofwatches has a sale until 3AM EST:
> 
> BIGSAVINGS20 gives you 20% on everything with a maximum discount of $150 though. The code says it does not work on pre-owned or store displays but at least for the RADO´s it did work.
> 
> www.worldofwatches.com


Code seems to work in cart page -before payment page-, but in payment page where you fill in shipping address, the discount disappears and you see the regular price without discount.
Is this normal with WOW?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Code seems to work in cart page -before payment page-, but in payment page where you fill in shipping address, the discount disappears and you see the regular price without discount.
> Is this normal with WOW?


I was able to checkout with paypal


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

priga said:


> Slightly OT but if anyone has a JET 15% off code, you may want to use it sooner rather than later. Wal Mart is indeed buying Jet.com which means sales tax will be coming soon. Amazon also will start charging me sales tax at the end of the year, and now does so in over half of states. Soon it will only be the niche players which remain tax-free. Jet mails out a card with 15% off your next 3 orders. I have one, already used once. I can share 1 of the remaining uses if anyone needs it but not sure if that's allowed or if it's locked to my account.


Jet promo is capped at $30 so no huge savings there.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> I was able to checkout with paypal


In cart page the discount is applied normally:








And here in next page where you fill in payment and address, the discount disappears:









Any idea what's causing this to happen?
I'm shipping to USA.

No browser plugins are enabled.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Rado Dive Star automatic, blue dial - $458.39.
> 
> I'd at least try for the Be Frugal rebate, too, which would take it to $421.72. That beats the other guys by $150.
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite looking Rados. It has been calling to me from dealer cases for a long time, but it has always been hundreds more. Can't pass it up for $422.

FYI, their Ebay listing says they had 8 and sold 2.

This video review does a nice job of showing how beautiful this watch is.


----------



## dr_bldmny (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe I should make a separate thread, but does anybody know where to buy a Casio EF-503D-7AV nowadays (the one with a white dial)? The only listing I can find on Amazon is $650. Bodying.com seems to have it but I don't know how trustworthy they are. I prefer new but would consider used if the price is right.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> ...And here in next page where you fill in payment and address, the discount disappears:
> 
> View attachment 9001202
> 
> ...


Maybe it relates to your location and use of iglobal? My checkout page looks different.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Those Rados are display watches that say they have scratches, just like the Oris.

No thanks.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> I wasn't planning to buy another watch but thanks to the sharp eyes on this forum, I am glad that I bit for this one. Wow, what a nice watch.


Mine arrived today and it's an unbelievable value for $399. Such a sharp watch irl.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Those Rados are display watches that say they have scratches, just like the Oris.
> 
> No thanks.


I just received a store display watch from them, and it was perfect. The Rado would have to be really beat up to not be worth $420. Another seller on Ebay sold 3 display watches for $625-680 recently.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Courtesy of slickdeals - Ashford has the blue dialed edox hydrosub for $399 as well with AFFHYDRO399 code








http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/e...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


----------



## boonh (Oct 29, 2014)

Eterna 4 hands Kontiki in stock for $595

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1598-41-41-1305.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> Worldofwatches has a sale until 3AM EST:
> 
> BIGSAVINGS20 gives you 20% on everything with a maximum discount of $150 though. The code says it does not work on pre-owned or store displays but at least for the RADO´s it did work.
> 
> www.worldofwatches.com


This kontiki quartz chrono looks good at $420 but $336 after discount










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The Bauhaus-style black ceramic watch from Braun just dropped $30 on Amazon to $129 USD. I would definitely pull the trigger on this if I had confirmation that it is indeed black ceramic and not just black painted ceramic on the case and bracelet.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K882SOU/


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dr_bldmny said:


> Maybe I should make a separate thread, but does anybody know where to buy a Casio EF-503D-7AV nowadays (the one with a white dial)? The only listing I can find on Amazon is $650. Bodying.com seems to have it but I don't know how trustworthy they are. I prefer new but would consider used if the price is right.


Do you mean this one?


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a question!
can the Band on Kontiki with the leather/Rubber version watch be replaced with the Bracelet that the above watch has? if yes then it will be good to have both  . I am tired of hunting for a Kontiki with Bracelet


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

maxy_spy said:


> I have a question!
> can the Band on Kontiki with the leather/Rubber version watch be replaced with the Bracelet that the above watch has? if yes then it will be good to have both  . I am tired of hunting for a Kontiki with Bracelet


The bracelet on the Kontiki Date and 4-Hands use different end links (the cases are slightly different shaped between the two models). But if you're talking about swapping straps then it would work fine. I emailed Eterna asking to buy the end links separately and they just mailed them to me for free. Superb customer service.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RTea said:


> The bracelet on the Kontiki Date and 4-Hands use different end links (the cases are slightly different shaped between the two models). But if you're talking about swapping straps then it would work fine. I emailed Eterna asking to buy the end links separately and they just mailed them to me for free. Superb customer service.


Pm.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Mine arrived today and it's an unbelievable value for $399. Such a sharp watch irl.


I think my right eye is developing an astigmatism, because that watch is looking better each time I see it.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

thanks for the input. I am right now torn apart between the Kontiki 4 hands from Jomashop which is 675$ and The Rado from the world of watches which is about 458$ . Such a difficult choice :/


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I think my right eye is developing an astigmatism, because that watch is looking better each time I see it.


Honesty, it's not as lopsided on the wrist. I didn't even notice the right-side bulge.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This gorgeous watch is back on sale at Upscale.

I just can't do a 35mm watch, but I know some of you can.

Muhle Glashutte Germanika IV Automatic Men's Watch M1-38-33-LB


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody want a steal on an Omega? I can't talk myself into pulling the trigger with the other watches I just purchased.

Let's see who has the fastest fingers...


----------



## Nishant Joshi (Aug 7, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Anybody want a steal on an Omega? I can't talk myself into pulling the trigger with the other watches I just purchased.
> 
> Let's see who has the fastest fingers...


What we talking?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Omega De Ville Annual Calendar Co-Axial Chronometer with 8601 movement. $5999.99 - 30% off with code FLASH30 + 10% cash back from BeFrugal = *$3800 NET* Next lowest price is $5400 for a used one.

I had it in my cart, so I know the code works. GO!

Omega 43113412202001 Watches,Men's De Ville Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Omega Automatic Watches


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Was there a reason you went through all that and just didn't call your card issuer and tell them to refund the charge, the item was damaged and the seller would not respond?



Robangel said:


> Work email. I have successfully with watch sellers internationally.
> 
> With San Francisco, USA based Massdrop, I wrote 14 letters, which got me computer generated responses, a link that never worked and after a couple months, way after I returned it and after way too many hours involved (and only after I sent them a screen shot showing UPS tracking details showing they had it) they said they'd refund my money. The watch they sent me came in a scotch taped together Timex box, defective out of the box. Probably somebody else's return, recycled 'as new'. Not even close.
> 
> ...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

BigBandito said:


> Join DateDec 2009LocationAtlantaPosts874
> 
> *Best Italian Diver Ever*
> If you're looking for a great deal on a great Italian Diver homage go here: Gruppo Gamma Newsletter (August 2016) here: Special Offers - Gruppo Gamma or here: Genesis - Gruppo Gamma . I own a GG LE Genesis and it is the favorite in my collection. Great quality, great customer service, great price, reliable movement (Japanese _or_ Swiss), classic good looks. What more could you want?
> ...


Have to agree with that, I love my GG bronze and even though there was an issue with it that they bent over backwards and took care of for me promptly. Great communication, just remember the time zone they're in.


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)

What you got?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

That looks like another one of those websites like Bluefly that pull from the SWI group inventory. Not saying that it's not legit but more like "buyer beware".

Not sure if there are many here who can spend $3,800 on a watch, even when it's a good deal.



RyanD said:


> Omega De Ville Annual Calendar Co-Axial Chronometer with 8601 movement. $5999.99 - 30% off with code FLASH30 + 10% cash back from BeFrugal = *$3800 NET* Next lowest price is $5400 for a used one.
> 
> I had it in my cart, so I know the code works. GO!
> 
> Omega 43113412202001 Watches,Men's De Ville Auto Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Luxury Omega Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> That looks like another one of those websites like Bluefly that pull from the SWI group inventory. Not saying that it's not legit but more like "buyer beware".
> 
> Not sure if there are many here who can spend $3,800 on a watch, even when it's a good deal.


Smart Bargains actually is an SWI group site. Check the warranty link. 3-year ILS warranty.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

maxy_spy said:


> thanks for the input. I am right now torn apart between the Kontiki 4 hands from Jomashop which is 675$ and The Rado from the world of watches which is about 458$ . Such a difficult choice :/


I am very tempted by the Rado myself. Case design is wonderful, blue sunray dial hard to resist and the magnifying date window is on the inside of the crystal. All very cool. But it is just a bit dressy and flashy for me and it looks like you can't swap out the bracelet with other straps. Very nice bracelet though.

Here is a good review:






But it is hard to resist the KonTiki Four Hands. AR is outstanding and it is just a little piece of art on your wrist. Just to make it a bit more difficult.. :-d

From this Flickr album: https://www.flickr.com/photos/kr1sp1/albums/72157632305537166


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Smart Bargains actually is an SWI group site. Check the warranty link. 3-year ILS warranty.


You are correct. So now that's 4 sites we have to search for the lowest price from SWI.. 

Registrant Organization: Swiss Watch International
Registrant Street: 101 S. State Road 7
Registrant Street: Suite 201
Registrant City: Hollywood
Registrant State/Province: Florida

They have some good coupons on Befrugal + 10% cash back.

http://www.befrugal.com/store/smartbargains-coupons/


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Was there a reason you went through all that and just didn't call your card issuer and tell them to refund the charge, the item was damaged and the seller would not respond?


I should've 'nipped it in the bud' and handled it that way, but it ran a longer course than I remotely expected and then the whole debacle began to take on a life of it's own.

I also would've had more options for a longer period had I used a different card like Amex. And while I get irritated with PayPal's internet construct, when I do a first time deal with a company, I've really come to appreciate the protections they offer and would recommend people consider that when it's an option, especially in unfamiliar territory. Good question though.

I don't slag companies lightly or without giving them repeated warnings and Massdrop more than "dropped the ball" repeatedly.

"To err is human----to REALLY screw up you need a computer" and Massdrop is living proof of that, but when they unfairly tried to call out UPS as the culprit, that 'blame game' was their last straw with me.


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I am very tempted by the Rado myself. Case design is wonderful, blue sunray dial hard to resist and the magnifying date window is on the inside of the crystal. All very cool. But it is just a bit dressy and flashy for me and it looks like you can't swap out the bracelet with other straps. Very nice bracelet though.
> 
> Here is a good review:
> 
> ...


holy s*** this Eterna!! stunning!!!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

would be very tempted if one of the Kontiki 4 hands or regular Kontiki Date came up again at a decent price on bracelet.
my kontiki date is getting a run out today on a Christopher Ward strap with Bader deployant.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just curious does the Kontiki GMT have jumping hours for quick set?? Like the Seiko Sun019 Kinetic Tunas?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just curious does the Kontiki GMT have jumping hours for quick set?? Like the Seiko Sun019 Kinetic Tunas?


The four hand one seen in this thread is a pointer date rather than a GMT


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

borchard929 said:


> I just bought this Fossil Swiss-Made Automatic at a local Pawn Shop for.....
> $42.00
> Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


That's a crazy deal. Congrats man!



borchard929 said:


> Someone on The Forum recently posted about benchmarking a $300 Emporio Armani watch with this same movement in it. This poster was apparently flabbergasted by the accuracy of the movement. I believe this poster said that it was one of, if not the most, accurate movement he had ever benchmarked?!
> Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


I can vouch for that statement... I have really enjoyed my Emporio Armani automatic w/ the STP1-11 movement. It's been on of the most accurate watches in my collection and a steal too at just over $220!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BIGSAVINGS20 Brings the Eterna Tangaroa down to $295.99

Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn LOL I really haven't been paying attention, when you guys say 4 hands I always assumed it was for GMT. I have mainly been focusing on the Chrono Version. Was the Chrono on Bracelet on sale for $500 also previously?



eljay said:


> The four hand one seen in this thread is a pointer date rather than a GMT


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I also wanted to do an update on the Casio G-shock I was thinking of buying last week, the white heathered version for $49 at TJ Maxx... Well it was on final clearance today for $39!! Not only that BUT I had bought a gift card from Raise and if you're a new customer you get $5 off a purchase of $25 of more I believe so my $40 gift card came down to $35 SOOO long story short, this watch cost me $35!!!!! Heck of a deal! Also saw the Victorinox Swiss Army Grey dial quartz chrono on final clearance for $49 which I'm considering getting as well...














As for some more deals to appease the masses, I found some nice deals using the WorldofWatches 20% off deal from an earlier post. You ONLY have 45 mins as of now but if you hurry you can land some nice watches at nice prices:

The Eterna Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial watch for $295.99 after 20% code (BIGSAVINGS20)
Men's Tangaroa Automatic Black Genuine Leather Grey Dial SS | World of Watches

Eterna Men's Artena Stainless Steel White Dial SS watch (quartz but w/ Eterna build quality!) for $159.99 (cheapest it's gone for i believe)
http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-artena-stainless-steel-white-dial-ss-eterna-2520-41-64-0274

Tissot Men's Heritage PR 516 Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial SS watch for $258.39 after coupon
Men's Heritage PR 516 Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches

Bulova Accutron Men's Kirkwood Automatic SS Silver-Tone Textured Dial SS watch for $239.99 after coupon
Men's Kirkwood Automatic SS Silver-Tone Textured Dial SS | World of Watches

Momo Design Men's Evo Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial watch for $183.99 (lowest it's been!!)
http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-evo-automatic-stainless-steel-white-dial-momo-md1011bs-20

Hurry it's only until 3am EST, 12AM PST


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Damn LOL I really haven't been paying attention, when you guys say 4 hands I always assumed it was for GMT. I have mainly been focusing on the Chrono Version. Was the Chrono on Bracelet on sale for $500 also previously?


The new model auto chrono with bracelet was going for $700 after discounts at one stage but I don't think the "old" model went quite that low.

The quartz model has been down to $400, possibly less.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> The new model auto chrono with bracelet was going for $700 after discounts at one stage but I don't think the "old" model went quite that low.
> 
> The quartz model has been down to $400, possibly less.


old version is far better looking in my opinion


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> That's a crazy deal. Congrats man!
> 
> I can vouch for that statement... I have really enjoyed my Emporio Armani automatic w/ the STP1-11 movement. It's been on of the most accurate watches in my collection and a steal too at just over $220!
> View attachment 9004194


which model is this? code number?


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

I might. Please tell me more .



RyanD said:


> Anybody want a steal on an Omega? I can't talk myself into pulling the trigger with the other watches I just purchased.
> 
> Let's see who has the fastest fingers...


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Any comments on this?

Seiko SNJ023P1 Men's Watch without box - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Really cheap...


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

gliderbee said:


> I might. Please tell me more .


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=32307458


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WoW had 8 of the blue Rados in stock, and now they are sold out. Well done guys! :-!

Nobody bought the Omega though. That was a really great price. I am disappoint. :-(


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> which model is this? code number?


The Emporio Armani is ARS3000, 3001, 3003
The Fossil I bought with that movement was FSW1001


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> WoW had 8 of the blue Rados in stock, and now they are sold out. Well done guys! :-!
> 
> Nobody bought the Omega though. That was a really great price. I am disappoint. :-(


yes i grabbed one, will see what store display condition they have for rado!
last my sd was oris and it was not possible to detect as sd!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> WoW had 8 of the blue Rados in stock, and now they are sold out. Well done guys! :-!
> 
> Nobody bought the Omega though. That was a really great price. I am disappoint. :-(


Took alot of will power for me not to jump. I actually wanted that blue Rado from sometime back. However with quite a few recent purchases including the blue Kontiki and a blue diver on preorder I had to resist. Also read about some people having issues with the crown.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> yes i grabbed one, will see what store display condition they have for rado!
> last my sd was oris and it was not possible to detect as sd!


I wouldn't expect the SD models to have anything significantly wrong with them. Some of their pre-owned watches have some obvious damage visible in the photos though. A couple of the pre-owned Oris watches looked really beat up.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Took alot of will power for me not to jump. I actually wanted that blue Rado from sometime back. However with quite a few recent purchases including the blue Kontiki and a blue diver on preorder I had to resist. Also read about some people having issues with the crown.


is the code stil lworking?


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Glad I could be of service getting you over the line


Not a deal:

FANTASTIC recommendation. Thank you, Sir.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

Mido M0184301106200 Multifort Mens Watch- Black Dial Stainless Steel Case Automatic Movement Amazon . com for 406.58 $


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Edox sale on Touch Of Modern today...the Geoscope ($1,399) is really eye-catching.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Edox sale on Touch Of Modern today...the Geoscope ($1,399) is really eye-catching.


it was for 999 on ashford....


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Edox hydro sub quartz on eBay for $299+shipping .item no 182035782570

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's my hydrosub - really well made piece.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a nice-looking watch for $39.99. Casio AMW110-1AV. 100m water resistance and bi-directional bezel.

Casio Men&apos;s AMW110 1AV Classic Stainless Steel Watch with Black Nylon Band | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

My Aquis Date "store display" from The Watchery a couple of weeks ago was received, for the most part, in immaculate condition. This was including the box, manual and even the original Oris International Warranty Card (which I know ain't worth the plastic it's printed on because of it being purchased via grey market...but still). The Aquis Titan Small Seconds I purchased a few months ago as a "store display" was also received in near perfect cosmetic condition. but unfortunately had a defective date function (but was since sent back to The Watchery, repaired and then repurchased by another forum member here!)



RyanD said:


> I wouldn't expect the SD models to have anything significantly wrong with them. Some of their pre-owned watches have some obvious damage visible in the photos though. A couple of the pre-owned Oris watches looked really beat up.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> WoW had 8 of the blue Rados in stock, and now they are sold out. Well done guys! :-!
> 
> Nobody bought the Omega though. That was a really great price. I am disappoint. :-(


Their website shows they still have 3 in stock. Use WATCHWED for 20% off + 8% cashback from Befrugal (they have this listed as a valid promocode).

Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel | World of Watches


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> The Emporio Armani is ARS3000, 3001, 3003
> The Fossil I bought with that movement was FSW1001


thanks for the info!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> Their website shows they still have 3 in stock. Use WATCHWED for 20% off + 8% cashback from Befrugal (they have this listed as a valid promocode).
> 
> Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel | World of Watches


Weird. It was out of stock both on their web site and in their Ebay store this morning. They seem to have a hard time with inventory control between the 6+ sites that list the same watch.

Hope a few more people here jump on it.


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

First Class Watches uk, regularly do 20% off weekend sales and if you use "megadiscount" at checkout you get an extra 10% off! I've used them a couple of times and would recommend.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Ultra affordable pilot-style watch = https://www.amazon.ca/Lorus-RS979A-...1_245?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1470845838&sr=1-245
$38 CAN






for SS quartz, leather strap and lumibrite...seems decent for everyday beater


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Ultra Ultra ultra affordable?
Aqua terra style SO & CO quartz = https://www.amazon.ca/SO-CO-New-Yor...r_1_22?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1470845983&sr=1-22

$18.25 CAN







I've seen good/bad reviews on SO&CO..... but $18?
Looks to be around $40 US regularly


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Bigdaftboy said:


> First Class Watches uk, regularly do 20% off weekend sales and if you use "megadiscount" at checkout you get an extra 10% off! I've used them a couple of times and would recommend.


Does anyone understand the Amazon variable pricing scheme? Or has there been a thread that anyone has seen with discussion on how it works. This last wobble- where they dropped the Zodiac watch from $900 to $300 -- and then boosted it back up about 2 days later- without any sale, or notation or really anything to indicate what happened.

I suppose the camelcamelcamel thing can watch for this behind the scenes - is that what people are using for this? So if there is something I really want- maybe it really would be prudent to have the camel watching.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> I also wanted to do an update on the Casio G-shock I was thinking of buying last week, the white heathered version for $49 at TJ Maxx... Well it was on final clearance today for $39!! Not only that BUT I had bought a gift card from Raise and if you're a new customer you get $5 off a purchase of $25 of more I believe so my $40 gift card came down to $35 SOOO long story short, this watch cost me $35!!!!! Heck of a deal! Also saw the Victorinox Swiss Army Grey dial quartz chrono on final clearance for $49 which I'm considering getting as well...
> View attachment 9004226
> View attachment 9004242
> 
> ...


Use coupon code WATCHWED to get 20% off w/ 8% befrugal cashback to get lowest prices on these watches until Midnight EST! Thanks Nordwulf for posting code and cashback info!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Use coupon code WATCHWED to get 20% off w/ 8% befrugal cashback to get lowest prices on these watches until Midnight EST! Thanks Nordwulf for posting code and cashback info!


Unfortunately, WATCHWED doesn't work for all watches, only the ones they have listed on their WATCHWED pages:
Watch Wednesday Watch Deals: Use Code WATCHWED and Get an Extra 20% Off This Sale | World of Watches


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

sobwanhoser said:


> Ultra Ultra ultra affordable?
> Aqua terra style SO & CO quartz = https://www.amazon.ca/SO-CO-New-Yor...r_1_22?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1470845983&sr=1-22
> 
> $18.25 CAN
> ...


I've seen a couple of SO&CO that have a certain look that tempts me. I know what to expect and I know they're quartz but I've heard over on Reddit that they're surprisingly decent quality. It'll never supplant the original design (usually the additional complications are just wrong and/or replaced) but it could be a cheap quartz alternative for certain styles.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Unfortunately, WATCHWED doesn't work for all watches, only the ones they have listed on their WATCHWED pages:
> Watch Wednesday Watch Deals: Use Code WATCHWED and Get an Extra 20% Off This Sale | World of Watches


You're right BUT the Eterna Artena men's watch is not on the list of watches but the 20% coupon works, bringing price to all time low of $159.99 BEFORE 8% befrugal cashback!

The bulova accutron kirkwood auto is also still $239.99 before 8% befrugal cashback, again lowest ever. Nice deals to be had!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glashutte Sport Evolution Impact for $4800 with code DMSPORTE4800. MSRP is $12,500.

One of these days, they are going to have a PanoMaticLunar...

Glashutte Sport Evolution 39-31-73-73-03 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

How does the Befrugal cash back work?

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

agrberg said:


> I've seen a couple of SO&CO that have a certain look that tempts me. I know what to expect and I know they're quartz but I've heard over on Reddit that they're surprisingly decent quality. It'll never supplant the original design (usually the additional complications are just wrong and/or replaced) but it could be a cheap quartz alternative for certain styles.


I don't own any, but the few I've handled in person seem to actually be on a quality tier higher than their price point would suggest-- maybe equivalent to a $50-100 price point watch.

Nobody's going to mistake one for an Omega or what not, but it's probably at least decent and certainly competitive in their regular price class.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> How does the Befrugal cash back work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


BeFrugal Help - Cash Back FAQs

Even more information here: Let me google that for you ;-)


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Groupon having a sale of refurbed Bulova Precisionists. Too bulky for me :/ Also 6% with Ebates.com on top of that. Price range is $169-229.

A bit too tall for my tastes. Pitty because I like the movement!

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-bu...1cc498-fe09-4d63-9ade-3248562d9cc6_0_20160810


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> Their website shows they still have 3 in stock. Use WATCHWED for 20% off + 8% cashback from Befrugal (they have this listed as a valid promocode).
> 
> Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel | World of Watches


1 left in stock now! Was hesitant on the purchase but I'm looking for one budget dress diver to do it all and this hits the mark. The ceramic bezel is a nice touch but I wish it had a lumed pip and seconds hand (the inner wannabe diver in me is sad about this). Will compare it to my significantly cheaper Emporio Armani diver to see who ends up being the keeper.

My only worry is the Rado has no half links but I did read somewhere that there's a tiny "link" next to the clasp that can be removed and used as a fine adjustment.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

42mm Rotary with a miyota movement, applied indices, decent bracelet and exhibition case back for *$50* from worldofwatches via coupon *WATCHWED* [thanks to *nordwulf* for the coupon].

Cheapest price online is $63 in Amazon and WOW, other websites are selling for different prices from $70 up to $200.. One was sold for +$130 _in eBay this month_.

*WATCH LINK HERE*









Some real photos can be found in *this second hand listing page.*
I got one as a gift for a friend. Seemed like a nice entry level auto.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Does anyone understand the Amazon variable pricing scheme? Or has there been a thread that anyone has seen with discussion on how it works. This last wobble- where they dropped the Zodiac watch from $900 to $300 -- and then boosted it back up about 2 days later- without any sale, or notation or really anything to indicate what happened.
> 
> I suppose the camelcamelcamel thing can watch for this behind the scenes - is that what people are using for this? So if there is something I really want- maybe it really would be prudent to have the camel watching.


I do not put much stock in the Camel3x site. I haven't found it that accurate for even Amazon's long term prices, most recently for prices on a Laco Augsburg Fliegler Type 'A' watch, going back to last fall when I picked it up. Not too long ago, Camel showed their take on the watch's historically lowest Amazon price, then I went into 'My Account" on Amazon and found I'd paid considerably less months before. The deal was posted on here as well. Not only do I find it inacurate, but there are many other sites not referenced by Came3x, so you might get a false sense of security in using Camel3x as a benchmark. Camel's certainly not doing it as a goodwill service, like the rebate outfits and everybody else, they expect to make a profit for their efforts.

Not saying they're evil in any way, shape or form, but just that I'm leery of using them as an assurance that their indicator accurately indicates that Amazon's currently selling a watch for the lowest it's ever been on Amazon, never mind what the many, many other reputable watch vendors have or are, currently selling the same exact watch for.

It's to me, a limited, narrowly focused tool of dubious accuracy that can sometimes mislead people.

As for Amazon's "variable pricing scheme"---I've heard they have a very complex computerized pricing system, one that uses algorithms based on (basically) 'supply and demand' and if they see a lot of watches flying out the door and don't have a lot more to sell, they'll raise prices. Furthermore, they may say: "Only 2 left" and then we'll hear that five or ten+ more people got that same watch at that same price, although Amazon may have sourced it from different vendors. Amazon makes pricing mistakes all the time, so their complex, algorithm based program is far from perfect, as are the specifications they give on watches.

On price and specifications, it often pays to cross reference quickly. Watches inaccurately markedly 'quartz movement' but actually having automatic movements and sapphire rather than mineral crystals and in addition priced very low, are more common than one might think. Grab them while you can, and Amazon 'eats' their mistakes more than many other vendors, absorbing the loss and maintaining goodwill in the process.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Their website shows they still have 3 in stock. Use WATCHWED for 20% off + 8% cashback from Befrugal (they have this listed as a valid promocode).
> 
> Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel | World of Watches


What is the return policy for the SD watches on this website? I want to order this one. but if has crazy scratches and dings then i will return it


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> 42mm Rotary with a miyota movement, applied indices, decent bracelet and exhibition case back for *$50* from worldofwatches via coupon *WATCHWED* [thanks to *nordwulf* for the coupon].
> 
> Cheapest price online is $63 in Amazon and WOW, other websites are selling for different prices from $70 up to $200.. One was sold for +$130 _in eBay this month_.
> 
> ...


Should be cheaper with 8% befrugal cashback! nice deal


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

agrberg said:


> I've seen a couple of SO&CO that have a certain look that tempts me. I know what to expect and I know they're quartz but I've heard over on Reddit that they're surprisingly decent quality. It'll never supplant the original design (usually the additional complications are just wrong and/or replaced) but it could be a cheap quartz alternative for certain styles.


I bought a sub knockoff on Amazon when they were blowing them out. Came with a stainless case, screw down crown, solid link bracelet, and a Miyota movement for under 20 bucks. Kicking myself for not buying more!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> 42mm Rotary with a miyota movement, applied indices, decent bracelet and exhibition case back for *$50* from worldofwatches via coupon *WATCHWED* [thanks to *nordwulf* for the coupon].
> 
> Cheapest price online is $63 in Amazon and WOW, other websites are selling for different prices from $70 up to $200.. One was sold for +$130 _in eBay this month_.
> 
> ...


That's actually a very well designed watch. The bezel is perfectly proportioned.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Edox GMT for $599 with code DMCLASS599

Edox Class 1 93005-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> That's actually a very well designed watch. The bezel is perfectly proportioned.


I thought so as well.
I usually steer away from +42mm casual/dressy watches, but this one is just well-proportioned like you said. I'm sure it'll be comfortable as well.
I got it for a big friend of mine. That's the original plan anyway, lol. Might share photos if it turned out too good for the price because there aren't any information about it online.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

AZ finetime is running 20% off everything except sale items.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> I thought so as well.
> I usually steer away from +42mm casual/dressy watches, but this one is just well-proportioned like you said. I'm sure it'll be comfortable as well.
> I got it for a big friend of mine. That's the original plan anyway, lol. Might share photos if it turned out too good for the price because there aren't any information about it online.


The dial has sharp hands and rectangular indices. The rounded bezel softens them, an interesting push and tug. I'm expecting a lot from this watch, we'll see what happens.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

thebuzz said:


> AZ finetime is running 20% off everything except sale items.


They're doing that Ashford move of not having the coupon work for items already on sale and putting almost everything on sale.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

I tried the coupon on something that wasn't marked as "On Sale"...and it wasn't accepting it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thebuzz said:


> AZ finetime is running 20% off everything except sale items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The code can actually be used on some 'sale' watches, and cannot be used on some regular non-sale items.*
Prices seem to be inflated on known affordable models, that I can tell.
I was ready to snag that Hamilton H42565131 if the discount worked, but it didn't even though it's not on sale. I guess the funds lived to see another watch 

Update: I just learned that they shared this code _10 days ago on twitter._


----------



## andyinnola (Apr 30, 2016)

borchard929 said:


> The Emporio Armani is ARS3000, 3001, 3003
> The Fossil I bought with that movement was FSW1001


I picked up an FSW1001 new in the box last month at a local (New Orleans) TJ Maxx on clearance for $137. A very handsome piece, and indeed keeps superb time. Very pleased.


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

helmetless stig said:


> Found an eBay seller selling this new Certina DS Action watch for about half MSRP. I've bought from this seller before, and it is reliable.
> 
> http://www.ebay . com/itm/262556898477?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l6040&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI262556898477.N48.S1
> View attachment 8974249


This deal is still up. I'd buy if I had the money...

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I do not put much stock in the Camel3x site. I haven't found it that accurate for even Amazon's long term prices, most recently for prices on a Laco Augsburg Fliegler Type 'A' watch, going back to last fall when I picked it up. Not too long ago, Camel showed their take on the watch's historically lowest Amazon price, then I went into 'My Account" on Amazon and found I'd paid considerably less months before. The deal was posted on here as well. Not only do I find it inacurate, but there are many other sites not referenced by Came3x, so you might get a false sense of security in using Camel3x as a benchmark. Camel's certainly not doing it as a goodwill service, like the rebate outfits and everybody else, they expect to make a profit for their efforts.
> 
> Not saying they're evil in any way, shape or form, but just that I'm leery of using them as an assurance that their indicator accurately indicates that Amazon's currently selling a watch for the lowest it's ever been on Amazon, never mind what the many, many other reputable watch vendors have or are, currently selling the same exact watch for.
> 
> ...


I agree- that Amazon (proper, not the marketplace sellers) seems to be susceptible to these pricing errors and inaccurate descriptions- it's such a big operation I don't think they have a clue they have lost their ass until after the fact-- And even if they did figure it out- they would definitely eat the error. The marketplace sellers are probably another story- unless they are being filled by Amazon services- then I would think they would still fill. (I believe that Pulsemeter deal fell in this catagory-- a marketplace seller being filled by Amazon warehouse).

All that being said- the Zodiac watch that they probably messed up on-- meh. I'll probably flip it and be lucky to get my money out of it.... even with a $300+ pricing error.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Edox GMT for $599 with code DMCLASS599
> Edox Class 1 93005-3-NIN Men's Watch , watches


That is a powerful coupon code!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Their website shows they still have 3 in stock. Use WATCHWED for 20% off + 8% cashback from Befrugal (they have this listed as a valid promocode).
> 
> Men's Dive Star Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial & Bezel | World of Watches


one of these is tempting but already her in doors doesn't know that a Hydrosub is about to land!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Timex T2N958 Intelligent Quartz Adventure Series Depth Gauge Yellow Resin Strap Watch $85.46 w/FS on Amazon

Depth and Temperature, and almost $50 less than the same watch on black rubber strap.












*


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

AFFKHAKIQNE399-$0$39908/11Get Hamilton Men's Khaki Aviation Qne Watch Model H76655723 For $399 Free Shipping, Ends 08/15/16
Hyperlink

*WRONG PHOTO*


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Ashford code again, from: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
> 
> 
> ImageCust AFFGRAND229-$0$22908/11Get Edox Women's Grand Ocean Ultra Slim Watch Model 26025-3-Bin For $229 Free Shipping, Ends 08/15/16
> ...


Damn that Aquascope is a good deal! I'd better not though!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It's a perfect time to grab an Air-Blue.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/big-thank-you-deep-blue-air-blue-watches-3473465.html


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Clickbait from facebook: "free watch, just pay shipping" ($9.95 for me). I think you can find these for <$10 on Ali...

https://www.watchtycoon.com/products/free-mens










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002LZUDI..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=X0ZHW4BPNCJSZF568CB9

Eterna Men's 8310.41.44.1175 Soleure Stainless steel Automatic Watch $559 Amazon Lightning Deal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Damn that Aquascope is a good deal! I'd better not though!


I was thinking the exact same thing. I already have too many black dial divers, but that might be worth clearing a couple out for.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Unless I'm very much mistaken, the gentleman is wearing his watch upside down...
:-D 


hanshananigan said:


> Clickbait from facebook: "free watch, just pay shipping" ($9.95 for me). I think you can find these for <$10 on Ali...
> 
> https://www.watchtycoon.com/products/free-mens
> 
> ...


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I already have too many black dial divers, but that might be worth clearing a couple out for.


for me it's more a case of having the right amount of testicles and wanting to keep it that way. It's either don't buy it or lock away all the kitchen knives at home.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Damn that Aquascope is a good deal! I'd better not though!


That Zenith is outstanding. Must...not...purchase...more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Here's my hydrosub - really well made piece.


Mine also looks well made. Unfortunately it arrived dead on arrival. Can't get it going either by shaking it or winding it. looks like an expensive return to ashford from Dubai for this one. Pity as it's a nice looking piece


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Mine also looks well made. Unfortunately it arrived dead on arrival. Can't get it going either by shaking it or winding it. looks like an expensive return to ashford from Dubai for this one. Pity as it's a nice looking piece


That sucks man. I got lucky I guess, it's been. +3spd since it arrived.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> That sucks man. I got lucky I guess, it's been. +3spd since it arrived.


Let's see if they can fix it. Hope so


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

cryptguard said:


> Unless I'm very much mistaken, the gentleman is wearing his watch upside down...
> :-D


photoshop failed lol


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Timeparadise on the Bay has Turtles

SRP775 and SRP773 for $258
SRP779 for $238

These beat other sellers by $70 - $100










Latest Seiko PROSPEX "Turtle" Automatic 660ft Diver&apos;s 24JLS w R Watch SRP775K1 | eBay


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

On the SRP777 - if you have verizon, you can check the verizon deals - they have it for $242 after 100 points redeemed. It has been tempting me lately, but trying best to hold off for a larger purchase.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This may be just a lowly "fashion brand," and appears to only have mineral glass, but I'm intrigued by this Giorgio Milano "Explorer" model. I really like the case design, and it's got 200m water resistance, a Miyota movement (pretty sure it's an 8215), and a non-white date wheel! $129 seems about $100 cheaper than the few other places I can find these.

https://www.amazon.com/Giorgio-Mila...'s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_8:2661607011


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I already have too many black dial divers, but that might be worth clearing a couple out for.


Yup, I feel the same way. Just looked at my box to see the potential candidates to find a new home...I think I overcame the temptation to get the Edox HydroSub blue dial. This one, not so sure if I can resist with its classic design. Lug to lug not too big either.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Timeparadise on the Bay has Turtles
> 
> SRP775 and SRP773 for $258
> SRP779 for $238
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Tried to buy one but surprisingly they don't ship to UK from Singapore. I sent them a message asking if they'd make an exception. 
Hope they will, that's ~£70 cheaper than anywhere else I've seen.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Not sure if this code has already been posted, but one of SWI sites, ewatches.com, has, when you go through extrarebates.com a 15% off code on everything (limited collection compared to tw and wow though) plus 10% cashback. Might be interesting for some. The Kontiki Date this morning would have been down to 425,- minus cb, so around 385,- I didn´t buy it though. 

extrarebates.com -> ewatches


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Rado R15965152-SD Watches,Men's D-Star Auto Chrono Stainless Steel & Black Ceramic Black Dial, Luxury Rado Automatic Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Not sure if this code has already been posted, but one of SWI sites, ewatches.com, has, when you go through extrarebates.com a 15% off code on everything (limited collection compared to tw and wow though) plus 10% cashback. Might be interesting for some. The Kontiki Date this morning would have been down to 425,- minus cb, so around 385,- I didn´t buy it though.
> 
> extrarebates.com -> ewatches


Nice find!

A couple of watches catch my eye there. These would be the lowest prices going anywhere, in some cases by more than a little:

*Bulova Accutron II Snorkel* in blue, model 96B209, $144.49 with the coupon code; *$130.04 *with the rebate.

Bulova Accutron II Men's Snorkel Stainless Steel Blue Dial Stainless SteelBulova Accutron II 96B209 Watch









*Tissot PRX quartz chronograph*, model T0774171105111, $245.64 with coupon; *$221.08* with rebate.
Tissot Men's Special Edition PRX Chrono Stainless Steel Black Dial SS CaseTissot T0774171105111 Watch









*Tissot T-Lord automatic chronograph*, model T0595271603100, $673.19 with coupon; *$605.87* with rebate.
Tissot Men's T-Lord Auto Chrono Dark Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone DialTissot T0595271603100 Watch


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cryptguard said:


> Unless I'm very much mistaken, the gentleman is wearing his watch upside down...
> :-D


It is done to display the watch. So that you dont have to go upside down to see it upright.

Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This may be just a lowly "fashion brand," and appears to only have mineral glass, but I'm intrigued by this Giorgio Milano "Explorer" model. I really like the case design, and it's got 200m water resistance, a Miyota movement (pretty sure it's an 8215), and a non-white date wheel! $129 seems about $100 cheaper than the few other places I can find these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Giorgio-Milano-952ST043-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B00QKTX5ZM/ref=sr_1_43?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1470937461&sr=1-43&nodeID=7147441011&keywords=men%27s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_8%3A2661607011


Yeah, but what's with the "45"??? 15 looks inward. 30 looks inward. 45 looks outward!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

garf666 said:


> Mine also looks well made. Unfortunately it arrived dead on arrival. Can't get it going either by shaking it or winding it. looks like an expensive return to ashford from Dubai for this one. Pity as it's a nice looking piece


Again, why would anyone incur the cost of returning a defective watch? Tell Ashford to issue a call tag, if they refuse stop payment on your credit card


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This may be just a lowly "fashion brand," and appears to only have mineral glass, but I'm intrigued by this Giorgio Milano "Explorer" model. I really like the case design, and it's got 200m water resistance, a Miyota movement (pretty sure it's an 8215), and a non-white date wheel! $129 seems about $100 cheaper than the few other places I can find these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Giorgio-Mila...'s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_8:2661607011


Yeah, but what's with the "45"??? 15 looks inward. 30 looks inward. 45 looks outward!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This may be just a lowly "fashion brand," and appears to only have mineral glass, but I'm intrigued by this Giorgio Milano "Explorer" model. I really like the case design, and it's got 200m water resistance, a Miyota movement (pretty sure it's an 8215), and a non-white date wheel! $129 seems about $100 cheaper than the few other places I can find these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Giorgio-Mila...'s+automatic+watch&refinements=p_8:2661607011
> 
> This looks like a lot of watch for the price. Shame about the name though, it instantly reminded me of this:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> Unless I'm very much mistaken, the gentleman is wearing his watch upside down...
> :-D





fulltimekiller86 said:


> photoshop failed lol


Actually, this is a common advertising choice of product placement over real world use. Many marketing types feel it's better to show off the watch in a way that doesn't involve looking at it upside down in the ad, rather than have it make sense in the way it would be worn IRL. Watch an Evine Invicta segment, and you will see them model the watches backwards on their wrists for the camera, so the watch isn't displayed upside down on television.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Does anybody know if this is a legitimate watch?
A Deep Blue Ana/Digi with depth meter - Model BA001

Amazon UK listing:
www.amazon.co.uk/DepthMeter-Ana-Digi-Black-S-S/dp/B00P1ADOC0

Amazon US has it for $14.99 here:
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P1ADOC0

What do you all think?


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

The picture is not correct. When you add it to your watching list this is what you get.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

That's what I was afraid of. I ordered it anyway, but I wonder if I should cancel the order, or see what I get.
What's a "watching list?" I tried to find info on a Blue Angels watch (based on the skewed Amazon US heading), but couldn't find anything.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

ayem-bee said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I ordered it anyway, but I wonder if I should cancel the order, or see what I get.
> What's a "watching list?" I tried to find info on a Blue Angels watch (based on the skewed Amazon US heading), but couldn't find anything.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


Never mind. I figured it out.
Thanks for the follow up, 1960brookwood!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Horohollis said:


> On the SRP777 - if you have verizon, you can check the verizon deals - they have it for $242 after 100 points redeemed. It has been tempting me lately, but trying best to hold off for a larger purchase.


Again, you need Verizon points to swing this, but that's a really hard to beat (if you can at all) price on a Seiko model that just came out this year.

And I was just telling my wife how useless Verizon reward points are, after a quick look at travel and some auction items showing that our 135,000 points wouldn't be enough for a T shirt or a Tervis Tumbler. Guess I need to look closer---thanks!


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I just noticed this in the STP1-11 thread. Credit to watchcrank and jeremylobaugh. I ordered one. Lot of watch for $125.

https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...e=UTF8&qid=1470954210&sr=8-1&keywords=FSW1007

_







Originally Posted by *jeremylobaugh* 
FWIW, the Fossil FSW1004 (white dial, brown-leather) auto is currently on Amazon for $160-ish. The FSW1002 and 1003 are also on there but are about $80 more, and I wanted a white dial anyways. So grabbed on up today after accidentally stumbling across a 'Swiss' Fossil watch the other day and digging into it a bit, which led me to several of the articles mentioned in this thread. I know I might catch hell from my Rolex toting friends for it, but I really don't care, I figured I couldn't go wrong for the price.

_

Brown dial, black case version, FSW1007, is only $125. Tempting, but I think these would have too much competition from the rest of my watch box.

Edit to add: no movement photo, but the dial says "Swiss Made" and "Automatic," and the case is the same size and shape, so my guess is the movement is the same though I can't find anything on the net to confirm that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kyfra said:


> I just noticed this in the STP1-11 thread. Credit to watchcrank and jeremylobaugh. I ordered one. Lot of watch for $125.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...e=UTF8&qid=1470954210&sr=8-1&keywords=FSW1007
> 
> ...


You can see the movement in the 360 video. It's an STP1-11.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

The video shows a display case back, looks like the STP from the tiny amount you can see


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

kyfra said:


> I just noticed this in the STP1-11 thread. Credit to watchcrank and jeremylobaugh. I ordered one. Lot of watch for $125.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...e=UTF8&qid=1470954210&sr=8-1&keywords=FSW1007
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting in here. I'm actually looking for a "brown" watch right now. Wish this was SS rather then pvd however I'll still check it out. Worse case scenario it goes back.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Wristwatching said:


> The video shows a display case back, looks like the STP from the tiny amount you can see


Better look here...


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

I just can't disassociate the likes of Fossil, Armani, Ferrari etc being fashion brands enough to like their watches.
Some of them are really nice but I seem to have an inbuilt mechanism which instantly puts me off.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

kyfra said:


> I just noticed this in the STP1-11 thread. Credit to watchcrank and jeremylobaugh. I ordered one. Lot of watch for $125.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...e=UTF8&qid=1470954210&sr=8-1&keywords=FSW1007
> 
> ...


Wow, this watch does a lot right for the money. The hands are a great length for the dial size, the case is a nice conservative 38mm, nice looking leather band (fossil makes great leather in my experience), understated dial, matching PVD buckle and a sapphire crystal.

This is really a hidden gem. Enjoy it to those who buy one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

UPDATE: Area Trend got that Citizen NH8340-52A to me quickly. No crystal protectors or tape on the bracelet, just a hang-tag. But Citizen outer and inner box, instruction manual and no scratches or anything. It's clearly a new watch.

I didn't realize it from their photos, but the interior of the dial with the texture is in mother of pearl. That wouldn't usually be my bag, but, in putting the watch on, I guess it looks OK to me.









The bracelet was sized right out of the box - always a plus - and feels pretty good for a $125 watch.

















The movement doesn't hack. Yuck.









I'll give it some wear and see if makes the long-term cut.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The additional inventory of the blue dial Rado D-Star 200 Divers from World of Watches didn't actually exist, got the email this morning . A bit bummed but not really surprised granted how bad their inventory management system is.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

NOT A DEAL

As requested a couple of live images of the Mido Multifort Titanium LE from certified watches. No. 418/999









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

ayem-bee said:


> Does anybody know if this is a legitimate watch?
> A Deep Blue Ana/Digi with depth meter - Model BA001
> 
> Amazon UK listing:
> ...


Boy's 'Angels' Quartz Plastic and Polyurethane Automatic Watch, Color:Black

Tempted to purchase just to see what shows up!

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

Googled the model and found this in one of Amazon's back end pages.



r0bf1ve said:


> Boy's 'Angels' Quartz Plastic and Polyurethane Automatic Watch, Color:Black
> 
> Tempted to purchase just to see what shows up!
> 
> ...


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

MrNavyAndBrown said:


> View attachment 9022017
> 
> 
> Googled the model and found this in one of Amazon's back end pages.


haHA. Now that is one fine piece of time telling equipment.

RG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

mannal said:


> It's a perfect time to grab an Air-Blue.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/big-thank-you-deep-blue-air-blue-watches-3473465.html


VERY tempting! I was looking at the Nav World Timer at Jomashop for less than $199 - now I can get it for $150. Very impressed with the Delta Auto that I own. Arghhhh...

Thanks op!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> The video shows a display case back, looks like the STP from the tiny amount you can see


how does the STP movement rate? is this a good movement. For the price of entry level Seiko.. this is very tempting!

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/swiss-fs-5-series-chocolate-leather-watch-sku-fsw1007p.html

... answer to my ?

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/visit-stp-watch-movement-manufacture-fossil-group-answer-eta/

Bought!

thanks WUS Heads UP Thread!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

garf666 said:


> one of these is tempting but already her in doors doesn't know that a Hydrosub is about to land!


No, sold out! can't believe I missed it again! Tell me (just so I can feel worse), was that code valid for 20% off the sale price (573.99)?


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> UPDATE: Area Trend got that Citizen NH8340-52A to me quickly. No crystal protectors or tape on the bracelet, just a hang-tag. But Citizen outer and inner box, instruction manual and no scratches or anything. It's clearly a new watch.
> 
> I didn't realize it from their photos, but the interior of the dial with the texture is in mother of pearl. That wouldn't usually be my bag, but, in putting the watch on, I guess it looks OK to me.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize it was mother of pearl either. Interesting dial. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

thedius said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > This may be just a lowly "fashion brand," and appears to only have mineral glass, but I'm intrigued by this Giorgio Milano "Explorer" model. I really like the case design, and it's got 200m water resistance, a Miyota movement (pretty sure it's an 8215), and a non-white date wheel! $129 seems about $100 cheaper than the few other places I can find these.
> ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

kyfra said:


> I just noticed this in the STP1-11 thread. Credit to watchcrank and jeremylobaugh. I ordered one. Lot of watch for $125.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...e=UTF8&qid=1470954210&sr=8-1&keywords=FSW1007


Thanks for posting it over in this thread. I had planned to but ran out of time when I was online earlier in the day. I'm glad a few of you were able to catch it at that low price. It's currently up to $147-ish.

Edit to add: Truth be told, I'd actually thought at first that I was posting in this thread, then ran out of time to remedy my mistake. :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Here's the white-dialed, stainless-case version of the Fossil, for $157:

https://smile.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1004-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B01DXWGW44

Black-dialed, stainless-case for $238:

https://smile.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1002-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B01DXWGYJ2

Blue-dialed, rose-gold-tone case for $255:

https://smile.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW1003-Swiss-Automatic-Leather/dp/B00IUMFAR8

Bear in mind that these were originally sold by Fossil stores with no discount from their $700+ MSRPs. Probably not the best way to break into the market, but they struck me when I looked at them carefully in a Fossil store some time ago to be what we'd expect in a $400+ watch. At these closeout prices, they are a good deal if you can live with the brand name. I try very hard not to be a brand snob, but I'll admit that I've seen so much dressed-up overpriced trash with the Fossil name on it that even though I know intellectually that there are some pretty nice watches with that label nowadays, I've always puzzled over what to make of these STP autos. I think though for as little as they cost now that if they scratched any particular itch or filled any particular hole in my watch box, I'd go ahead and give them a try. I think those who do will be quite pleased.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> No, sold out! can't believe I missed it again! Tell me (just so I can feel worse), was that code valid for 20% off the sale price (573.99)?


I think they still have the silver ones-
And you can get 20% off from the Bluefly site right now- not quite as flashy as the blue-- but they still look nice


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

linnaen said:


> I just can't disassociate the likes of Fossil, Armani, Ferrari etc being fashion brands enough to like their watches.
> Some of them are really nice but I seem to have an inbuilt mechanism which instantly puts me off.


This. I'm a biased son of a b apparently


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> I think they still have the silver ones-
> And you can get 20% off from the Bluefly site right now- not quite as flashy as the blue-- but they still look nice


The current BlueFly coupon doesn't seem to work on watches. It seems like every second coupon works on watches lately. Wait for the next one after Aug 13.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SND255 shipped from AreaTrend for $105.99. Coupon ATSTUDENT10 knocks it down to $95.39.

https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-snd255-watch-65944.aspx 
Amazon has sold it for $90 but not this year. Rakuten calls it a "Seiko reimportation chronograph" which sounds like a Southeast Asia model cased in China.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Again, why would anyone incur the cost of returning a defective watch? Tell Ashford to issue a call tag, if they refuse stop payment on your credit card


They have done even though it's from Dubai and delivery was to US forwarding company. So cannot complain about their service


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SND255 shipped from AreaTrend for $105.99. Coupon ATSTUDENT10 knocks it down to $95.39.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-snd255-watch-65944.aspx
> Amazon has sold it for $90 but not this year. Rakuten calls it a "Seiko reimportation chronograph" which sounds like a Southeast Asia model cased in China.


Less than Parnis quartz chronographs on cheap leather straps!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Victorinox Air Boss on bracelet is now $375.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._SR288,500_&psc=1&refRID=R5YFEQ7Q712WRKM21QG1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Is this store legit?

Bulova Automatic Marine Star 
$144.02

Bulova 98B208 Men's Marine Star Sport Silver Dial Blue Rubber Strap Automatic Dive Watch - Discount Watch Store


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

techchallenger said:


> Is this store legit?
> 
> Bulova Automatic Marine Star
> $144.02
> ...


Yes.I've ordered from them a couple of times, no issues at all.

However, this particular Bulova watch is often discounted everywhere (I have the black version). The price seems okay but IDK if it was lower at some point on Amazon. It is a good watch with surprisingly nice lume.

S.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SND255 shipped from AreaTrend for $105.99. Coupon ATSTUDENT10 knocks it down to $95.39.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-snd255-watch-65944.aspx
> Amazon has sold it for $90 but not this year. Rakuten calls it a "Seiko reimportation chronograph" which sounds like a Southeast Asia model cased in China.


It's a really comfortable watch. Solid, but very lightweight. I took mine scuba diving before I knew better. The 7T92 movement measures in 1/20th of a second increments on the 12:00 sub-dial.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a really comfortable watch. Solid, but very lightweight.  I took mine scuba diving before I knew better. The 7T92 movement measures in 1/20th of a second increments on the 12:00 sub-dial.


How's the bracelet?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Rivven said:


>


What does the lume look like?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

20mm brushed stainless. The center links are folded. The end links aren't solid and move around a bit on my 2008 model, but it is still the original bracelet. The construction specs aren't impressive, but it is very comfortable and has a great feel.

The bezel insert does get scratched easily.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a really comfortable watch. Solid, but very lightweight. I took mine scuba diving before I knew better. The 7T92 movement measures in 1/20th of a second increments on the 12:00 sub-dial.


What happened when you took it scuba diving? Something went wrong?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> What happened when you took it scuba diving? Something went wrong?


No, it was fine. At the time it was less than 6 months old. It's rated at 100M, and has a screw down crown, but it's not a diver. Common wisdom says you need a 200M rated watch for scuba. That said, I'd probably trust a 100M WR Seiko with a screw down crown, more than my 200M rated Invicta Pro Diver with a push-pull crown.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Actually the snd253 is $90 with free shipping at amazon currently;

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Mens-S...7376&sr=1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=snd253



Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SND255 shipped from AreaTrend for $105.99. Coupon ATSTUDENT10 knocks it down to $95.39.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-snd255-watch-65944.aspx
> Amazon has sold it for $90 but not this year. Rakuten calls it a "Seiko reimportation chronograph" which sounds like a Southeast Asia model cased in China.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> how does the STP movement rate? is this a good movement. For the price of entry level Seiko.. this is very tempting!
> 
> https://www.fossil.com/us/en/products/swiss-fs-5-series-chocolate-leather-watch-sku-fsw1007p.html
> 
> ...


Note to self. 
If you find a good price on a piece you may be thinking of buying...add it your cart and do not hit F5 (refresh) like I did.
Price increased slightly just in a few minutes while I was researching the model.

It was not a huge increased but still made me  

But shall arrive tomorrow thanks to the 2 day prime delivery.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> What does the lume look like?












Yup, I knew I forgot an important picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Amazon...Victorinox Black Ice DM 500 quartz for $350, 299 on rubber...



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Oris Thelonius Monk (display model) is $693 when you use code RMN10EXCLUSIVE at World of Watches, plus cash back on top of that: Men's LE Artelier Thelonious Monk Auto Black Genuine Leather Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

New plan: Back on a return to Area Trend goes the white Citizen dress watch; in comes this:

Time2Give is celebrating Micro Brand Watch Day with EDIT: 20% off their Gavox Legacy collection. Coupon code 'legacymbwd'

I got a Gavox Legacy Logical Stars for under $300 delivered from Belgium. Was actually kind of torn between that one and the Legacy Navy. The black-dialed Legacy Field is rather sharp-looking, too.

http://time2give.be/index.php?id_category=24&controller=category&id_lang=1


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> New plan: Back on a return to Area Trend goes the white Citizen dress watch; in comes this:
> 
> Time2Give is celebrating Micro Brand Watch Day with 30% off their Gavox Legacy collection. Coupon code 'legacymbwd'
> 
> ...


That Legacy field would be around 260 delivered to USA and it looks great. Right size too. Never seen a 2 o'clock crown alone.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Victorinox Air Boss on bracelet is now $375.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._SR288,500_&psc=1&refRID=R5YFEQ7Q712WRKM21QG1


Wow! That is an incredible price!!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

The latest in my "Deal? You decide." category.

If nothing else, you sure get your money's worth out of the titles!

"Zeiger Men's Unusual Vietnam Military Sport Wrist Watch, Forces Marine Corps Swiss Army, Big face for Boyfriend Dual Time Leather Band"

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PK00F96/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2ZYMI2IYYHISI

and the

"Zeiger Military Watch Mens Big Face LED Dual Time Marine Corps Digital Analog Vietnam Sport Watch,Special Forces Swiss Army Boyfriend Watch"

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010RYND8E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2ZYMI2IYYHISI


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Now for a real deal.

Best price ever (to my knowledge) on this interesting pilot watch from Hamilton. This is usually on "sale" at Ashford for $550 - $575.

$399 with code AFFKHAKIQNE399.

Go through Befrugal for 6% cash back.

http://www.ashford.com/us/H76655723...+-+Hamilton+H76655723+for+$399&PubCID=2393550

As with all Ashford links, when you get to the "Forbidden" page simply click in the url field and hit enter.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Fridays are always good but they are even better when you receive a package from Joma.. The Four Hands has landed on my desk.  Good deal at $675, I hope others here were able to get one as well.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to this thread, this guy arrived on Monday. Still with it on Friday.

IMG_0295 by Kody Ague, on Flickr


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

theague said:


> Thanks to this thread, this guy arrived on Monday. Still with it on Friday.
> 
> IMG_0295 by Kody Ague, on Flickr


Beautiful! Can't believe I missed it - I've been hunting for a Pan Europ and a dressy Jazzmaster. How much did it set you back and from where?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Citizen Ladies diver EP6040-53E for about $84 USD ($109 AUD) from Australia based Starbuy Citizen Ladies Eco-Drive Promaster Stainless Steel DIvers Watch EP6040-53E: StarBuy - Star Buy









I believe some have reported issues when trying to have things from Starbuy sent to the U.S. I have ordered from them before without issue. Maybe try going through the Paypal link

Not sure why I can not delete the second picture that I uploaded by mistake. It doesn't even show when I go in for edit. I am however looking for more info on that Citizen Moon phase btw, lol.


----------



## shpits (Jun 4, 2016)

Some great sales on ETERNA on JOMA:
ETERNAKontiki Automatic Men's WatchItem No. ETER-159841411305Write a Review
FLASH SALE - EXP. 8/16


retail:$3,450.00
was:$1,725.00
_$595.0

_











ETERNAAdventic Automatic Men's WatchItem No. 2970.41.42.1326Write a Review
FLASH SALE - EXP. 8/16


retail:$3,350.00
was:$1,675.00
_$595.00_
(82% off)


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Now for a real deal.
> 
> Best price ever (to my knowledge) on this interesting pilot watch from Hamilton. This is usually on "sale" at Ashford for $550 - $575.
> 
> ...


Ashford has had those in the low $400's before, but this is the first I've seen under $400.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

That really is a great price on a new one! I don't hove room in my collection or budget for another one of these, but it is a solid and nicely detailed option for anyone looking for a field watch.



OfficerCamp said:


> Victorinox Air Boss on bracelet is now $375.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._SR288,500_&psc=1&refRID=R5YFEQ7Q712WRKM21QG1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Canada Deal?
Anyone have feedback on Claude Bernard watches?
Amazon.ca has several Swiss autos on for $435 to $495 $CAN:
https://www.amazon.ca/Claude-Bernar...1_190?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1471019907&sr=1-190
I like the looks of this one:
https://www.amazon.ca/Claude-Bernar...1_207?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1471020457&sr=1-207


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

thofmann said:


> That really is a great price on a new one! I don't hove room in my collection or budget for another one of these, but it is a solid and nicely detailed option for anyone looking for a field watch.


Regarding the Air Boss on amazon: I ordered one on a leather strap from the same seller. It wasn't exactly new. Perhaps a store display. There were small dings and scratches on the case and case back.The box was the wrong box and there was no protective plastic on either front or back crystals. It was obvious the watch had been handled quite a bit, although perhaps not worn. I contacted the seller and they offered either a return or a partial refund. I took the refund as the marks were minor --- you have to look pretty closely to see them and after a week of two of wear, I'm sure I will be adding my own. For me, that was an acceptable resolution.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Same prices they've been for months. No wait, I stand corrected.....some prices (i.e. KonTiki 4 Hands on bracelet) have gone up from where they were a month ago!



shpits said:


> Some great sales on ETERNA on JOMA:
> ETERNAKontiki Automatic Men's WatchItem No. ETER-159841411305Write a Review
> FLASH SALE - EXP. 8/16
> 
> ...


----------



## shpits (Jun 4, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Same prices they've been for months. No wait, I stand corrected.....some prices (i.e. KonTiki 4 Hands on bracelet) have gone up from where they were a month ago!


I guess I was blinded by the 82% off, that's such a lie.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Could anyone who recently purchased a Rado from SWI (the watchery/wow or elsewhere) please comment on the warranty card that came with the watch? Do Rado´s have manufacturer warranty or ILS. People from customer support at SWI have just no clue what they are selling.

Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> Could anyone who recently purchased a Rado from SWI (the watchery/wow or elsewhere) please comment on the warranty card that came with the watch? Do Rado´s have manufacturer warranty or ILS. People from customer support at SWI have just no clue what they are selling.
> 
> Thanks!


From the product description:
"2-year ILS warranty included."


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm probably the only one here who finds this watch attractive. Cue the jokes that it looks like a Timex Easy Reader!

Conservative, legible, with a little something going on with the two different dial surfaces. $81 with coupon code 'ATSTUDENT10'
Be Frugal rebate takes it down to $74.34. Not a bad price for an Eco-Drive.

https://www.areatrend.com/citizen-a...XsPRNC2jj9l29ByTcLUF94HXh94dHOY7b4aAuKM8P8HAQ


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Now for a real deal.
> 
> Best price ever (to my knowledge) on this interesting pilot watch from Hamilton. This is usually on "sale" at Ashford for $550 - $575.
> 
> ...


Hey Barry...Thanks for the heads up...just picked up one thanks to your post. Very much appreciated.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ashford on the bay has this classy looking B/M big dress watch (42mm) for $899. A 
colleague had this same model and it looks like money in person. 








http://m.ebay.com/itm/Baume-and-Mer...%3A8065ca3d1560a6a5e9be501afff2aeb2%7Ciid%3A4


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy having another sale, these were fairly well received a few weeks ago. An additional 10% off if you follow them on a social media format

SALE | NATO Straps & Leather Bands | Clockwork Synergy

This NATO is $7



This Leather strap is $12


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This looks like an awesome deal on an Eterna with their in-house calibre 39 movement. I posted about this before but never have seen it this low. This was a link through befrugal mentioning 20% weekend markdowns. New, not a display model and ships within USA only.

Use coupon EWSUMMER15 for an additional 15% off + 7% Befrugal cashback for a final price of $569.

Eterna Men's 1948 Legacy Auto Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SSEterna 7682-41-40-1321 Watch


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> From the product description:
> "2-year ILS warranty included."


I know, but on WoW they say they are an authorized reseller now. I asked one of their representatives and she said, RADO warranty, all their descriptions say ILS warranty though. Kinda confusing to me.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> I think they still have the silver ones-
> And you can get 20% off from the Bluefly site right now- not quite as flashy as the blue-- but they still look nice


Thanks Patrol, but I already have the gray, which I would sell in a minute for the blue at that price. Guess I just have to keep up! o|


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

sobwanhoser said:


> Canada Deal?
> Anyone have feedback on Claude Bernard watches?
> Amazon.ca has several Swiss autos on for $435 to $495 $CAN:
> https://www.amazon.ca/Claude-Bernar...1_190?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1471019907&sr=1-190
> ...


Claude Bernard is a sister company to the Edox Swiss watch company. I do not own a CB but do know of 2 others that do and they love their pieces. I'm not surprised since
The Edox swiss quartz I own is a great piece and very well made and CB being a sister company, I don't doubt the quality is on par of that of Edox watches. Here's some info on
the company as well as the white version of the watch you like:
Claude Bernard 83014 Sophisticated Classics Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Claude Bernard is a sister company to the Edox Swiss watch company. I do not own a CB but do know of 2 others that do and they love their pieces. I'm not surprised since
> The Edox swiss quartz I own is a great piece and very well made and CB being a sister company, I don't doubt the quality is on par of that of Edox watches. Here's some info on
> the company as well as the white version of the watch you like:
> Claude Bernard 83014 Sophisticated Classics Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


Thanks for the input - I actually saw that review, which seemed kinda lukewarm, so I wasn't sure of the fit/finish compared to other watches at this pricepoint = Eterna, Hamilton and others have very similar designs. But those seem to be currently about double the price of the CB's - at least in Canada.
Curious if the increased price difference of those other watches = measurable better quality or not, as I've never seen one of these Claude Bernard's in person?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> This looks like an awesome deal on an Eterna with their in-house calibre 39 movement. I posted about this before but never have seen it this low. This was a link through befrugal mentioning 20% weekend markdowns. New, not a display model and ships within USA only.
> 
> Use coupon EWSUMMER15 for an additional 15% off + 7% Befrugal cashback for a final price of $569.
> 
> Eterna Men's 1948 Legacy Auto Black Genuine Alligator and Dial SSEterna 7682-41-40-1321 Watch


Great find! Must resist!


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone see the Delma brand watches currently for sale on TOM? Some are ETA automatics and some are handsome in my opinion.
An internet search of the brand found assertions that Delma "is an old Swiss Made brand" and "especially well-known in the Netherlands and in Belgium. In the Netherlands they used to be the best selling brand for many years."

The 'San Marino' could be of interest to some for $299, but I'm not sure of the dial texture in conjunction with the painted brand and model name:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...73aeae737b8/san-marino-automatic-467-434l-blk
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-573aeae737b8/san-marino-automatic-467-434l-w


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

spincycle said:


> Beautiful! Can't believe I missed it - I've been hunting for a Pan Europ and a dressy Jazzmaster. How much did it set you back and from where?


It was on Ashford for $599. They had the black and silver dialed models. Black sold out first. I snagged one as well. On my doorstep 26 hours after placing the order.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sized the hydrosub - center links have collars. Not super hard to remove with pin punch and hammer. 








For what it's worth, AFFHYDRO399 still brings the blue dialed version down to 399 at Ashford.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Not a great price relative to what we have seen, but a new (to my eyes) 2014 special edition Eterna KonTiki dial in blue:http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1222-41-81-1303.html


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> It was on Ashford for $599. They had the black and silver dialed models. Black sold out first. I snagged one as well. On my doorstep 26 hours after placing the order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to up my refreshing of this thread! Beautiful watch and love the strap combo! A real steal at that price.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

cairoanan said:


> Sized the hydrosub - center links have collars. Not super hard to remove with pin punch and hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Edox bracelet collars are custom cut for the center links not teeny losable like on Seikos (though they can be used on any of their bracelets $$$). Easy Edox bracelet to size. No need for directional arrows on the underside of links. I've gained new respect for this older way of connecting links, especially after giving up on my Eterna bracelet with its two flathead screws per link, some "welded" in place with Loctite. Granted I didn't have the correct 1.8mm(?) flatheads. First bracelet I had to bring to a jeweler to size.

I sized the Edox bracelet with a pushpin and pliers (which doubled as a tapping hammer), no need for Loctite, nor having to check to see what might come unscrewed.

At some point replacing friction pins with screws got seen as stronger, and thus better quality. It might have begun with the emergence of the micros with their chunky diver bracelets.

If simple does the job...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hat-tip to SlickDeals for this one. How 'bout an in-house manufacture movement from JeanRichard for $999?
> 
> Use 'SDRONDE999' at checkout. I'd at least try the rebate sites, too, to see if they work and chop it down even farther.
> 
> JeanRichard 1681 60310-11-131-AA6 Men's Watch , watches


This one's back up with coupon code DNRHONDE998.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Found some clockwork synergy natos on clearance for around $3-4 at Best Buy of all places.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/clockwo...gray/2749018.p?id=1219080024312&skuId=2749018

They have grey, green and a multi color option available. Looks like you can pick up from your local store for free if in stock. Otherwise shipping adds a few bucks.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Ottski44 said:


> Found some clockwork synergy natos on clearance for around $3-4 at Best Buy of all places.
> 
> Clockwork Synergy 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap Gray (P-PVD)22N-GRY - Best Buy
> 
> They have grey, green and a multi color option available. Looks like you can pick up from your local store for free if in stock. Otherwise shipping adds a few bucks.


Yep, they've had this price before at bb, just wish they had 20mm. On my laptop it shows free shipping, might wanna try that route instead.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> Great find! Must resist!


Resistance is futile.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

For anyone with a Kohls charge card you can get the Bulova Moon watch for about $290 + tax and you get $50 in Kohls cash. 
Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica UHF Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Ashford Discount Code again: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
> 
> *Working Desktop Code List* Refresh
> CodeDisc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkImageCustAFFBELL1750-$0$175008/13Get Bell And Ross Men's Aviation Br01 Flight Instruments Watch Model Br01-92-Horizon For $1750, Retail $5,000 Free Shipping, Ends 08/17/16
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up. Just picked up this Hamilton beauty from Ashford. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> It was on Ashford for $599. They had the black and silver dialed models. Black sold out first. I snagged one as well. On my doorstep 26 hours after placing the order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine joins the flock. Same provenance.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Am I being stupid for not jumping on this?








It's not the exact model I want, the black n orange date, but I like this a lot too. Oh what to do? 
Ideally, a Kontiki was going to be in next year's budget. In your experience, will prices like this come around again?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> That Legacy field would be around 260 delivered to USA and it looks great. Right size too. Never seen a 2 o'clock crown alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hello valuewatchguy. This 2 O'clock crown is indeed unique and allowed be tonpresentbthis movement I a unique hand alignment and the crown does not dig in you wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBM_DOC (Feb 26, 2006)

That green watch is a Citizen Campanola Grand Complication. It has a wonderful minute repeater - the sound is very crisp and sweet. The dial is also a special dial. I have had the red version for maybe 10 years and it is very nice.

Best regards, 

Dave


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice Bulova Chrono from watcheshalfprice on the bay. This is the Quartz 262 kHz version with sweeping second hand and a retro look. These are refurbished but several members here have purchased from this seller with good results. The $104 price beats most by $50, Amazon has it for $143.

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just placed an order for one of the Fossil Swiss Automatics (FSW1004) on Amazon that were posted earlier. $145.65 ($157.30 after taxes) for a Swiss made automatic with a STP-11 clone of an ETA 2824-2, and sapphire crystal seems like a pretty decent deal. This is a real life photo of the watch which I borrowed from someone. I'll post my impressions after I receive it, in the worst case, I have free returns.

Edit: Price dropped to $142.57 ($154 after tax), and they had free same day shipping, so I placed another order and cancelled the previous one.

Edit2: Amazon is really doing weird things with their dynamic pricing, the price dropped a dime to $142.47, but I'm not reordering and cancelling it one more time.









(borrowed photo)


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

macosie said:


> Am I being stupid for not jumping on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen the four hands for this price a number of times over the past few months. Part of me cannot let a fantastic value like a $3.5k (or $1.7k depending which price you want to believe) watch for $600 go. Even if those numbers are completely made it up it at least gives a general sense of the price point the watch is designed towards. Then again, I'm not collecting these or keeping them in a vault or trying to flip them so unless it's a watch I want to put on my wrist often, I let it go.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Starbuy in Australia is having a sale, the standout bargain is the Citizen Eco Drive AP4031-03E for AUD$90.00 plus delivery. 
I think they only deliver within Australia.
There is a deal post on Ozbargain about it.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

I lose track of what is a "good" price for the various KonTikis since they tend to show up in this forum so often, but I just noticed this on WoW:

Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches









for $449.99

Might even be discount codes you can apply, but I'm an amateur when it comes to that...

EDIT: Quartz. shoulda known...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

gabethegoat said:


> I lose track of what is a "good" price for the various KonTikis since they tend to show up in this forum so often, but I just noticed this on WoW:
> 
> Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches
> 
> ...


Try this:
$335.99 - 15% off EWSUMMER15 = $285.59 
7% cash back makes it $265.60 net

The bracelet alone is worth more than that.

Eterna Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless SteelEterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watch


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

macosie said:


> Am I being stupid for not jumping on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you are not. Just wait for the one you want. There will be other sales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Sized the hydrosub - center links have collars. Not super hard to remove with pin punch and hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The automatic blue dial on stainless steel bracelet? I just tried the code and got "no coupon found" message. Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

agrberg said:


> Part of me cannot let a fantastic value like a $3.5k (or $1.7k depending which price you want to believe) watch for $600 go. Even if those numbers are completely made it up it at least gives a general sense of the price point the watch is designed towards.


That is the same business model that we all give Invicta so much grief for.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Try this:
> $335.99 - 15% off EWSUMMER15 = $285.59
> 7% cash back makes it $265.60 net
> 
> ...


I wonder if this bracelet would fit the non chrono Kontiki's - the standard one's that have come up from time to time--


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That is the same business model that we all give Invicta so much grief for.....


Except it is a fact that the Eternas were selling for much more very recently. The non-sale prices on Invictas are purely fictional.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Frictional, judging by how heated some people get over them.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't speak for this Quartz chrono, but I can tell you that the bracelet from their 7750 auto chrono does NOT fit on the 3 hand date.



patrolmi said:


> I wonder if this bracelet would fit the non chrono Kontiki's - the standard one's that have come up from time to time--


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I was able to grab one of the Fossils when it was $122. Pretty nice looking dial. The strap is stiff, but the dark brown doesn't really work well with the watch. I think it needs a lighter color strap. The packaging is about as cheap as it can possibly be.

The movement, hands, and dial are warrantied for 11 years! The form says that warranty repairs cost $8.50 for shipping and are completed in 2-4 weeks. Not bad.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I was able to grab one of the Fossils when it was $122. Pretty nice looking dial. The strap is stiff, but the dark brown doesn't really work well with the watch. I think it needs a lighter color strap. The packaging is about as cheap as it can possibly be.
> 
> The movement, hands, and dial are warrantied for 11 years! The form says that warranty repairs cost $8.50 for shipping and are completed in 2-4 weeks. Not bad.


Looks good. Mine is out for delivery now. Hoping this scratches my "brown" watch itch. Still kind of wish it was SS rather then black.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

to agrberg and caktaylor, and all who chipped in, thanks for the perspective. I'll keep an eye out for the one I really want... even if that changes from time to time. I still would wear pretty much any of the Kontikis, but I'm glad to know this isn't a once in a lifetime deal. And if it is... oh well. 
Cheers


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

mleok said:


> I just placed an order for one of the Fossil Swiss Automatics (FSW1004) on Amazon that were posted earlier. $145.65 ($157.30 after taxes) for a Swiss made automatic with a STP-11 clone of an ETA 2824-2, and sapphire crystal seems like a pretty decent deal. This is a real life photo of the watch which I borrowed from someone. I'll post my impressions after I receive it, in the worst case, I have free returns.
> 
> Edit: Price dropped to $142.57 ($154 after tax), and they had free same day shipping, so I placed another order and cancelled the previous one.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same thing happened to me after I ordered the same watch on Amazon yesterday. Price dropped over $10 by this morning. Not sure if Amazon will still do the low price guarantee anymore and refund the difference, but I know my credit card company does do it now.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I was able to grab one of the Fossils when it was $122. Pretty nice looking dial. The strap is stiff, but the dark brown doesn't really work well with the watch. I think it needs a lighter color strap. The packaging is about as cheap as it can possibly be.
> 
> The movement, hands, and dial are warrantied for 11 years! The form says that warranty repairs cost $8.50 for shipping and are completed in 2-4 weeks. Not bad.
> 
> View attachment 9037881


I really like the way those Fossil straps have the tab on the back to slide the pins out-- for easy strap change. I wish more did that. Seriously I think the reason this thing is so cheap is because that brown strap is so fugly. On that watch anyways. I have an idea on what will make this look great- I'll post pics.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Fridays are always good but they are even better when you receive a package from Joma.. The Four Hands has landed on my desk.  Good deal at $675, I hope others here were able to get one as well.


I got mine too. Put it on the timegrapher and it's running real tight. I was a little worried about the green sticker. Unfortunately, I didn't get the proper manual or any warranty info-- they gave me the instruction/papers of a completely different watch- I'm thinking of seeing if they will fix that- but I don't really want to return my watch seeing as though it seems to be a real good one.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> That is the same business model that we all give Invicta so much grief for.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's true, however word gets out. I've not heard anyone say Eterna isn't worth it. When I first became interested in watches I was immediately warned about Invicta. Now I do my homework and see what others interested in watches have to say. All the marketing and fake prices in the world won't save you once someone who cares about detail has your product in their hands.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Except it is a fact that the Eternas were selling for much more very recently. The non-sale prices on Invictas are purely fictional.


At this point with all of the fire sales that have happened in the last six to nine months 4 Eterna is there any difference anymore. Is anyone that is somewhat consumer minded still looking to pay $1500 or more for their Kontiki anymore?

Don't get me wrong I like the brand in the last 6 months I've tried to purchase the kon-tiki 3 times..... 2 at the 499 price and 1 at $625 for the new 4 hander on bracelet. First 2 times my order was cancelled. 3rd time i cancelled. But the market determines value and that value isnt $1500 or $3000 any longer for that model. Just like the market has determined what Invicta or rolex is worth.

I know you disagree on this so I'm not going to rebutt your reply. We will just agree to disagree and move forward.

Thanks for all the deals you post by the way.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> At this point with all of the fire sales that have happened in the last six to nine months 4 Eterna is there any difference anymore. Is anyone that is somewhat consumer minded still looking to pay $1500 or more for their Kontiki anymore?


Actually, I have to agree. I'm not likely to pay $1500 for one, so I'll wait till they're down around $500 again. If and when... ;-)


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

Tried to pick up that deal on the Eterna chrono from Ewatches. Turns out they don't ship to Ireland. North Korea certainly. Kyrgyzstan absolutely. Angola in a heart beat. But us potato eating, god fearing red-neck Paddys? Not on your nelly!


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

rodserling said:


> Tried to pick up that deal on the Eterna chrono from Ewatches. Turns out they don't ship to Ireland. North Korea certainly. Kyrgyzstan absolutely. Angola in a heart beat. But us potato eating, god fearing red-neck Paddys? Not on your nelly!


Did they at least have any sort of reason?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

rodserling said:


> Tried to pick up that deal on the Eterna chrono from Ewatches. Turns out they don't ship to Ireland. North Korea certainly. Kyrgyzstan absolutely. Angola in a heart beat. But us potato eating, god fearing red-neck Paddys? Not on your nelly!


It's almost like you live in the Twilight Zone.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Except for the movement - I don't quite understand the appeal of the Eterna watches - no offense! Do not get me wrong - I do think they are beautiful watches!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

nunhgrader said:


> Except for the movement - I don't quite understand the appeal of the Eterna watches - no offense! Do not get me wrong - I do think they are beautiful watches!


Beautiful, but no appeal. lol

I think Rolexes are ugly as hell and would sell one if it was handed to me for free. We all have opinions on style. Eterna is bound to be a turn off for somebody, if not lots of people.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I think Rolexes are ugly as hell...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I think Rolexes are ugly as hell and would sell one if it was handed to me for free.


+1


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

So other than the looks and the movement you aren't a fan? Got it, er...



nunhgrader said:


> Except for the movement - I don't quite understand the appeal of the Eterna watches - no offense! Do not get me wrong - I do think they are beautiful watches!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

kyfra said:


> So other than the looks and the movement you aren't a fan? Got it, er...


Haha I was thinking the same thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

O


patrolmi said:


> I got mine too. Put it on the timegrapher and it's running real tight. I was a little worried about the green sticker. Unfortunately, I didn't get the proper manual or any warranty info-- they gave me the instruction/papers of a completely different watch- I'm thinking of seeing if they will fix that- but I don't really want to return my watch seeing as though it seems to be a real good one.


I was slow to catch on to them, but the more I see those earlier Eterna KonTikis, the more I see how they blend watch making with art, quality and fun.

As suggested here, I'm going to wait for the one's I'm looking out for to hopefully drop a bit in price.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

... I didn't even hear the mail man this afternoon.

Love the chocolate colored dial. I am being a bit self conscious about the size, I knew that this was a 38mm case... but it is really a 36 without the crown; my standard size is 42-47mm.

But I think I will get over it. My wife really liked it too, and she will be happy wearing it as well. She is the one that introduced me to Fossil. My wife has a boyfriend watch that is one of her favorites; its been with her for 5+ years.

ps. This is my 1st Swiss Automatic!

20160813_173232 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20160813_175704 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20160813_180300 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20160813_181204 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

I think patience is good in this hobby. I was first turned on to Eterna in 2012 when I picked up a Soleure moonphase. I wanted a Kontiki too but they were regularly $2300 and on sale in the $1500-1700 range. I finally picked one up in March 2016 (thanks Valuewatchguy). I love the watch. I even thought I would sell the bracelet, but it is too nice to let go of. Personally I think black Friday is going to be insane this year so I am trying to eliminate the impulse buys until then.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

nunhgrader said:


> Except for the movement - *I don't quite understand the appeal *of the Eterna watches - no offense! Do not get me wrong - I do think they are beautiful watches!


If we agree that Eterna watches are beautiful and have great movements, then why would it be difficult to understand their audience appeal?









_P.s. if you're baiting then I sure as hell am in your basket :-!_


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe a little late, but it may be worth it to run out to the Kohls if you have a Kohls charge. I picked up this Citizen JW0111-55E on clearance. Marked $280 which is not that hot but 30% off with Kohls charge and an extra 15% off entire purchase coupon brought it down to around $170 plus $10 Kohls cash for every $50 allowing me to justify it as a "$140" purchase. (Coupons end 8/14). Not too bad though the condition is "new with tags - display."

There was also a Citizen CA0550-87A Panda starting at $180 and after coupons ~$107. Maybe I should've picked that one up too but couldn't swing two today.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Love the chocolate colored dial. I am being a bit self conscious about the size, I knew that this was a 38mm case... but it is really a 36 without the crown; my standard size is 42-47mm.


The chocolate dial isn't showing up too well in the photos but I'm digging the dark brown strap.



Wolfsatz said:


> ps. This is my 1st Swiss Automatic!


Nice! Do you (or anyone here) know who makes the movement? Sure, I can look it up online but that would betray my reputation for laziness.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Nice! Do you (or anyone here) know who makes the movement? Sure, I can look it up online but that would betray my reputation for laziness.


It is made by STP, which was acquired by Fossil,

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/visit-stp-watch-movement-manufacture-fossil-group-answer-eta/

By the way, if anyone sees a skeleton watch that uses this skeletonized STP movement, please let me know.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Do you (or anyone here) know who makes the movement? Sure, I can look it up online but that would betray my reputation for laziness.


STP, a Swiss outfit owned by Fossil.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I was merely referring to the seemingly huge following [Eterna] enjoys at the moment - I never said I wasn't a fan just not as much as some other brands. I was hoping owners could enlighten me as to what they like about them - accuracy, weight etc. Not trying to throw shade or be negative. Of course, I understand style and tastes being different and very subjective. Sorry if my comment was perceived as negative - I mean not to be negative.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> kyfra said:
> 
> 
> > nunhgrader said:
> ...


Hey, one can certainly miss the appeal of something that is both beautiful and performs well. I'm not a fan of Jennifer Lawrence. The Eterna KonTiki is the Jennifer Lawrence of watches. Hmmm... I wonder what a KonTiki would look like with rice porridge dripping off the crystal. (Too soon?)


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I will go on record and state I am not trying to bait so, apologize if I didn't word my comment better. I will also mention I am currently saving for a Eterna KonTiki to see what the owners like myself but, was merely wondering as there is usually good discussions here about details that reviews sometimes leave off. Owner related tidbits that make my desire grow or my appreciation broader than just the skin deep beauty (I do look into movements but, I am a watch novice compared to most here).


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I tried the 30% off code (PENCIL30) on the Bulova moon watch on the Kohls.com web site . That worked , however it would not let me apply the 15% off code (GREATSAVER) on top of the 30% off. Unless you have a different 15% off code that works ?



kl884347 said:


> Maybe a little late, but it may be worth it to run out to the Kohls if you have a Kohls charge. I picked up this Citizen JW0111-55E on clearance. Marked $280 which is not that hot but 30% off with Kohls charge and an extra 15% off entire purchase coupon brought it down to around $170 plus $10 Kohls cash for every $50 allowing me to justify it as a "$140" purchase. (Coupons end 8/14). Not too bad though the condition is "new with tags - display."
> 
> There was also a Citizen CA0550-87A Panda starting at $180 and after coupons ~$107. Maybe I should've picked that one up too but couldn't swing two today.
> 
> View attachment 9041473


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

@joeybones Hmm...I did it in store, maybe it only works in store???


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

nunhgrader said:


> I was merely referring to the seemingly huge following [Eterna] enjoys at the moment - I never said I wasn't a fan just not as much as some other brands. I was hoping owners could enlighten me as to what they like about them - accuracy, weight etc. Not trying to throw shade or be negative. Of course, I understand style and tastes being different and very subjective. Sorry if my comment was perceived as negative - I mean not to be negative.


I am with you on this, I don't quite understand the "almost" cult-like status they have. Also like you, I will defend anyone's right to have a preference and not be judged for that preference. I don't find them beautiful or particularly ugly but I have not caught the bug yet but never say never.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Try RECESS15? Again maybe in-store only. (Link to printable coupon)

Kohl's | Print Pass



JOEYBONES said:


> I tried the 30% off code (PENCIL30) on the Bulova moon watch on the Kohls.com web site . That worked , however it would not let me apply the 15% off code (GREATSAVER) on top of the 30% off. Unless you have a different 15% off code that works ?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Eterna kontiki's. 

Point me another watch that is a Swiss made auto, has a double domed AR crystal, rhodium plated hands/indices, and 200m WR for less than $500. Also with a great event behind it and a unique design that doesn't look like anything else.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

And the Kontiki pictures on websites don't look anywhere near as good as the actual watches, from what I can see.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I got mine too. Put it on the timegrapher and it's running real tight. I was a little worried about the green sticker. Unfortunately, I didn't get the proper manual or any warranty info-- they gave me the instruction/papers of a completely different watch- I'm thinking of seeing if they will fix that- but I don't really want to return my watch seeing as though it seems to be a real good one.


Warranty is through Jomashop so you won't receive a warranty card. Eterna watches bought from the SWI group (WoW, Watchery etc) are covered by Eterna manufacturer warranty.

I received a manual for a completely different model with mine as well. With a previous Eterna watch from Joma, I didn't get a manual at all.

No need to return the watch if you got a good one. The box and manual will end up in a closet anyways.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Warranty is through Jomashop so you won't receive a warranty card. Eterna watches bought from the SWI group (WoW, Watchery etc) are covered by Eterna manufacturer warranty.
> 
> I received a manual for a completely different model with mine as well. With a previous Eterna watch from Joma, I didn't get a manual at all.
> 
> No need to return the watch if you got a good one. The box and manual will end up in a closet anyways.


Oh ok thanks for that warranty info-- I didn't know that. I bought a few different Eterna's over the past few months... mostly from SWI. I had an Eterna bug-- can't really explain it.. I just really like their designs, quality, finishes- etc... and the definitely look better in person.

Does anyone know what that "anniversary" edition kontiki is -- with the SAS 90 years on it? Like what is 90 years? What is SAS?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

nunhgrader said:


> I was merely referring to the seemingly huge following [Eterna] enjoys at the moment - I never said I wasn't a fan just not as much as some other brands. I was hoping owners could enlighten me as to what they like about them - accuracy, weight etc. Not trying to throw shade or be negative. Of course, I understand style and tastes being different and very subjective. Sorry if my comment was perceived as negative - I mean not to be negative.


They're well-finished with a brilliant bracelet, worth well above their recent sale prices. Eterna's a good and storied brand. WIS know that. Thus the frenzy.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The chocolate dial isn't showing up too well in the photos but I'm digging the dark brown strap.
> 
> Nice! Do you (or anyone here) know who makes the movement? Sure, I can look it up online but that would betray my reputation for laziness.


This one is a bit better. 
2016-08-13_11-33-29 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

borchard929 said:


> Someone on The Forum recently posted about benchmarking a $300 Emporio Armani watch with this same movement in it. This poster was apparently flabbergasted by the accuracy of the movement. I believe this poster said that it was one of, if not the most, accurate movement he had ever benchmarked?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


(mostly) correct on all counts, though the movement in the Armani may have been something of a ringer. I've now tested the STP1-11 in two other watches (The Abyssos and that chocolate Fossil auto shown above, both of which I picked up for ~$150 apiece, thanks to this thread), and while it's a great performer (competitive with an ETA 2824), it's not quite the "ETA killer" I thought it might have been initially. Also note that all three were running a touch fast from the the factory--the fine adjustment screw was set at "+1" (turned one notch past the center point) on every movement--suggesting that STP sends them out this way.

.








Thus, while it's not technically the most _accurate _movementright out of the box (which doesn't matter), the STP1-11 is remarkably _precise, _which means it's only a five minute adjustment from being a superb timekeeper (recall that precision is far more important than accuracy). I'll post timing results for all three in the coming weeks with my next major update to the timing study.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The Fossil FSW1004 Swiss Automatic Watch just arrived from Amazon. The case is 37.8mm in diameter (without crown), the lug-to-lug is 44.3mm, and the thickness is 11.8mm.

It has a wonderful vintage vibe, with the cream colored dial, and the rose gold tinged hour markers and hands. It has a single AR coated domed sapphire crystal and a display caseback, and the lugs are very compact and raised ever so slightly from the midcase, which adds a bit of visual interest and complexity to the case, and it is a design element that I have seen previously before in case design of the Audemars Piguet Millenary. The hands, 12 and 6 numerals, and hour markers are all lumed, although the hands glow more brightly than the numerals and markers.

The bezel is brushed and rest of the case is polished. The crown is unsigned but has somewhat unusual knurling. The crown was a bit difficult to pull out, and winding the movement by hand was a bit stiff initially, but seemed to loosen up a bit after a couple of turns, so perhaps the watch has just been sitting for some time. The 20mm strap appears to be made of smooth calf leather and tapers to 18mm at the buckle. It has quick release tabs, and comes with a well made Tang buckle that is signed on the underside, and the Tang itself is machined from a single piece of metal as opposed to being folded over.

The movement is a STP1-11, with perlage on the bridges and main plate, and the rotor has Geneva stripes and signed with the Fossil brand. In terms of movement accuracy, at full wind, on the Timegrapher, it measured +0, +8, +9, +4, +3 spd, depending on position, with excellent amplitude of around 300 degrees. The beat error was also excellent at between 0.0 ms and 0.1 ms, depending on position.

All in all, while I wouldn't have paid the full retail of $800 these were originally priced at, I could definitely see these watches comparing favorably to Hamilton field watches in the $300 to $350 range.

In summary, this is a very nice watch for the $154 (inclusive of CA tax) that I paid, and I can recommend it highly for someone considering a well-made vintage inspired watch that is on the smaller 38mm side, and has a nicely coordinated color scheme consisting of a cream colored dial, rose gold hands and markers, and a chocolate brown strap.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

The vintage destroyed style leather straps from alpha watch , showed up yesterday ... Big thank you to the OP who shared the link . Very well made straps and a perfect match to the alpinist .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Watchismo is having a summer sale with an extra 10% off. I took a quick look and found a Zodiac sea dragon for $499.99 . However it is sold out but they claim to be getting more.

link to sale page

https://www.watches.com/watches-on-...utm_term=summer16-header1000_jpg_3F1470858610


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Overstock.com has two zodiac sea dragons at a lower price .

The green and yellow for - $292.

Zodiac Men's Watches | Overstock.com: Buy Men's Watches Online









And a red for $307.79

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...QALXY5IOZKJ6HTZVKU2DY&recalg=870,839&recidx=1


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Watchismo is having a summer sale with an extra 10% off. I took a quick look and found a Zodiac sea dragon for $499.99 . However it is sold out but they claim to be getting more.
> 
> link to sale page
> 
> https://www.watches.com/watches-on-...utm_term=summer16-header1000_jpg_3F1470858610


There are some crazy looking watches on that site. It was worth the click just to see all of the weirdness. Thanks.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Overstock.com has two zodiac sea dragons at a lower price .

The green and yellow for - $292.

Zodiac Men's Watches | Overstock.com: Buy Men's Watches Online









And a red for $307.79

Zodiac Men's Limited Edition Sea Dragon Reissue Red Watch - 17603669 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Zodiac Watches Zodiac Men's Watches


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> There are some crazy looking watches on that site. It was worth the click just to see all of the weirdness. Thanks.


I had to stop looking when Nixons and Vestals started to look normal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mleok said:


> The Fossil FSW1004 Swiss Automatic Watch just arrived from Amazon. The case is 37.8mm in diameter (without crown), the lug-to-lug is 44.3mm, and the thickness is 11.8mm.
> 
> It has a wonderful vintage vibe, with the cream colored dial, and the rose gold tinged hour markers and hands. It has a single AR coated domed sapphire crystal and a display caseback, and the lugs are very compact and raised ever so slightly from the midcase, which adds a bit of visual interest and complexity to the case, and it is a design element that I have seen previously before in case design of the Audemars Piguet Millenary. The hands, 12 and 6 numerals, and hour markers are all lumed, although the hands glow more brightly than the numerals and markers.
> 
> ...


My brown dial version is running +4s/d. Impressive for $122.

If I wanted to start a micro-brand, I would buy dozens of the $100 Swiss Legends from KMart just to get the movements.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

The green and yellow is $200 here:

ZODIAC LIMITED EDITION SEA DRAGON REISSUE ZO3009 MEN WATCH â€" BrandNamesWatch.com

I oculdn't find any additional coupon codes or cashback rebates



JOEYBONES said:


> Overstock.com has two zodiac sea dragons at a lower price .
> 
> The green and yellow for - $292.
> 
> ...


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Watch station has several Zodiacs that are on sale for $599 less 25% off with code FASHION.

Includes the green and red bezel sea wolf 53 and a nice sea dragon.

After discount, $450.00.



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Watch station has several Zodiacs that are on sale for $599 less 25% off with code FASHION.
> 
> Includes the green and red bezel sea wolf 53 and a nice sea dragon.
> 
> ...


God d*mn, or should I say thank God, they do not seem to ship outside the US... I'd have burned a gaping hole in my wallet if they did.

That super seawolf is a hell of a deal!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

I really hope for super sea wolf 68 or sea dragon chrono discount. I really do


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking genuine leather travel box for $24.99.

4 Watch Travel Case Brown Leather Crocodile Pattern | Upscale Time


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

halaku said:


> The vintage destroyed style leather straps from alpha watch , showed up yesterday ... Big thank you to the OP who shared the link . Very well made straps and a perfect match to the alpinist .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I'm drooling! They look fantastic on the Alpinist! I figure I'm going to mess up quickly with a nice watch like that so I'm still waiting to grab a second hand one with a small nick or two so I don't stress .


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> Personally I think black Friday is going to be insane this year


I agree between the downturn in the world watch market, weaker Euro, numerous micro releases, rather strange phenomenon of buying multiples of the same preorder, and the increase in new WIS, this fall will be a banner year for grey market and pre-owned sales.......at least from a buyers POV

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> For anyone with a Kohls charge card you can get the Bulova Moon watch for about $290 + tax and you get $50 in Kohls cash.
> Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica UHF Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251


I must have missed this or something... I'm only getting $396 after adding it to my cart along with any coupons I could find. Selected Kohl's charge card for payment method too. :/

Daaaaang ittttt haha. It's probably for the best that I'm not getting this anyway.

*Edit:* Realized that since I didn't have the Kohl's mailer with a 30% off code, only 15% off is automatically applied. Found the 30% code online.

*Edit 2:* Decided to wait a bit before buying on impulse. Yet again, passing up on a deal, haha. Also realized that I didn't share the coupon code I found, but I'm sure others here could have found it via Google. However, for the sake of convenience, the 30% off code I found was *PENCIL30 *(expires today!). That was the only code that would work for me while also providing the most savings which brought the price down to $308 before tax, and that is by far the cheapest price I've seen for it. EBates users can get 6% cash back too, which brings it to that ~$290 mark.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

79.00 w code is pretty sharp

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-wat...ign=Evergreen+-+8/14/16&utm_content=Evergreen


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has the blue turtle - SRP773 - for about $254








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01A...+automatic&dpPl=1&dpID=51a9M4StjJL&ref=plSrch


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

dart1214 said:


> Watch station has several Zodiacs that are on sale for $599 less 25% off with code FASHION.
> 
> Includes the green and red bezel sea wolf 53 and a nice sea dragon.
> 
> ...


It's probably worth noting that the Zodiac Sea Dragon mentioned here has the STP 1-11 movement. You can use the same discount code on a few of the Emporio Armani Swiss Made watches with the same movement. The ARS3000 gray dial with the alligator strap is $279.97 before the discount and $209.98 after it's applied. For those that can't get over the Fossil name on a STP 1-11 this is about $50 more than the Fossil on Amazon with the discount. Pretty good looking watch, too!

Search on STP 1-11 to see what's available.

Edit: The Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression uses the STP 1-11 too. Also, it looks like Amazon pricing has increased on the Fossil.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GadgetKing said:


> It's probably worth noting that the Zodiac Sea Dragon mentioned here has the STP 1-11 movement. You can use the same discount code on a few of the Emporio Armani Swiss Made watches with the same movement. The ARS3000 gray dial with the alligator strap is $279.97 before the discount and $209.98 after it's applied. For those that can't get over the Fossil name on a STP 1-11 this is about $50 more than the Fossil on Amazon with the discount. Pretty good looking watch, too!
> 
> Search on STP 1-11 to see what's available.
> 
> Edit: The Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression uses the STP 1-11 too. Also, it looks like Amazon pricing has increased on the Fossil.


They also have the Armani sport watch for $262.50 after coupon.
EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Sport Watch ARS9003 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

This should be a good week. My blue Rado is due tomorrow, and the Jaeger I ordered last month is finally supposed to be here Wednesday.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I really should have grabbed that Zodiac Jet O Matic on Amazon when they dropped so low. I like it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Watchismo is having a summer sale with an extra 10% off. I took a quick look and found a Zodiac sea dragon for $499.99 . However it is sold out but they claim to be getting more.
> 
> link to sale page
> 
> https://www.watches.com/watches-on-...utm_term=summer16-header1000_jpg_3F1470858610


One of these Mondaine Automatics (in white) is definitely on my list.

https://www.watches.com/mondaine-retro-automatic-white-watch-a135.30345.11sbb


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

mleok said:


> The Fossil FSW1004 Swiss Automatic Watch just arrived from Amazon. The case is 37.8mm in diameter (without crown), the lug-to-lug is 44.3mm, and the thickness is 11.8mm.
> 
> It has a wonderful vintage vibe, with the cream colored dial, and the rose gold tinged hour markers and hands. It has a single AR coated domed sapphire crystal and a display caseback, and the lugs are very compact and raised ever so slightly from the midcase, which adds a bit of visual interest and complexity to the case, and it is a design element that I have seen previously before in case design of the Audemars Piguet Millenary. The hands, 12 and 6 numerals, and hour markers are all lumed, although the hands glow more brightly than the numerals and markers.
> 
> ...


Really nice piece actually. I never thought I'd ever go to the google box looking to buy a fossil. That's certainly not the style of watch I think of when I think fossil. I'm both really glad and fairly disappointed that amazon.com won't send that piece up here to canuckistan for that price.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Gee thanks! I've been eyeing the Green and Yellow for a month or so! One is one the way! Got the $10.00 off new customer benefit! I'm over a 100 posts so now its time to sell a few!



kyfra said:


> The green and yellow is $200 here:
> 
> ZODIAC LIMITED EDITION SEA DRAGON REISSUE ZO3009 MEN WATCH - BrandNamesWatch.com
> 
> I oculdn't find any additional coupon codes or cashback rebates


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

kinglee said:


> I'm over a 100 posts so now its time to sell a few!


Funny. I'm staying under 100 so I don't have that choice!


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Nice looking genuine leather travel box for $24.99.
> 
> 4 Watch Travel Case Brown Leather Crocodile Pattern | Upscale Time


Do you think that this case will hold a strap changing tool and an extra strap(s) in one of the blank spaces?


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> Do you think that this case will hold a strap changing tool and an extra strap(s) in one of the blank spaces?


Probably, I think their site says it's good for up to 52mm case diameter. So there should be plenty of room in one of the four slots to put a strap and tools.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

norsairius said:


> I must have missed this or something... I'm only getting $396 after adding it to my cart along with any coupons I could find. Selected Kohl's charge card for payment method too. :/
> 
> Daaaaang ittttt haha. It's probably for the best that I'm not getting this anyway.
> 
> ...


Sorry I forgot to put the %30 off code. Also it was about $413 before the code when I posted so it went down to $290.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

macosie said:


> Am I being stupid for not jumping on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A few months back I bought a black / orange 3 hand from another member but could not bond with it. After I sold it I popped for the 4 hands from Joma and really like it. I put it on a shark mesh bracelet and have received compliments from some guys that have really good collections. I like the fact that the face has a lot going on but when being worn it looks pretty clean from a few feet away. Also, for some reason it wears smaller than the 3 hands. I say go for it.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Sale Ends August 19th 12PM PDT @ Touch of Modern. My first post so cant add links or images.

ALPINA STARTIMER PILOT AUTOMATIC // AL-525N4S6B
Sale: $469.99 
Retail: $1,695.00

jomashop has some good pictures of the same.


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...812&utm_content=6&open=1&utm_term=doorbusters

Freakin' Alpiner GMT for about $750, chronos for ~1100.

Did I mention they're on bracelets?

Go ahead and buy them so I don't, please.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

ALPINA ALPINER AUTOMATIC // AL-525N4E6 (41.5mm)

Item Subtotal $379.99
Discounted Shipping: $10.00
Special Promotion: -$76.00
Subtotal $313.99


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Sorry I forgot to put the %30 off code. Also it was about $413 before the code when I posted so it went down to $290.


No worries! It was easy to find  bummer that they increased the price


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

What's the special promotions Code


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The brown dial VSA 241653 chrono is on Amazon for $225. This is the bigger 45mm XLS model at a super low price (currently $375 at Joma) that has me suspicious the smaller 41mm 241498 will show up at my doorstep. But I love the bigger XLS version of this watch in both brown and black and I choose to be optimistic. Hope I get lucky and hope you do too!

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241653-Classic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00JFB6M7U


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Some great Victorinox watch deals lately - thanks!


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh, and they've got the blue Alpiner?! Darn you all... I have a thing for watches with blue. When I say "a thing" I really mean "a problem."


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

phuchmileif said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...812&utm_content=6&open=1&utm_term=doorbusters
> 
> Freakin' Alpiner GMT for about $750, chronos for ~1100.
> 
> ...


I grabbed a couple just to cash out my $900 in credit before it expires. I can at least get about what I paid for them.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Do you think that this case will hold a strap changing tool and an extra strap(s) in one of the blank spaces?


I usually do that in one of the slots in my case and its very similar to this.

Except it holds 8 watches. I'm a bit of an over packer... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

RE: "What's the special promotions Code"

Assuming you are responding to me...

When I clicked the TOM link (posted by another forum member above my post), I got a banner offering an extra 20% off my next purchase - there was no code:
"3 days left to use your 20% promotional discount toward your next purchase"

Later, I checked my email and I had previously also received an email from TOM offering the 20%:
"20% off your next order | Up to 85% off for 24 hours // Alpina Genève Watches, Papago HD Dash Cam, Hybrid Robotic Vacuum"

My history with TOM:
+ I have never ordered from TOM previously
+ A few days ago, I placed the following item in my cart (but never purchased it):

Delma
San Marino Automatic // 467.434L W

Hope that helps and others can benefit!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> ALPINA ALPINER AUTOMATIC // AL-525N4E6 (41.5mm)
> 
> Item Subtotal $379.99
> Discounted Shipping: $10.00
> ...


What's the special promotion that's shown in your post. That brings the watch into the great deal category


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes it does, thank you


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Holy cow those Alpinas. About$500 for an auto chrono?!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

techchallenger said:


> ALPINA ALPINER AUTOMATIC // AL-525N4E6 (41.5mm)
> 
> Item Subtotal $379.99
> Discounted Shipping: $10.00
> ...


This Alpina automatic is $249 BEFORE ANY DISCOUNTS ( targeted 15-20% off and 7% befrugal) if you are into small watches: 34mm diameter.
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...fbbd727/alpina-comtesse-automatic-al-525sf2c6









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Looks like a pretty good deal. Bulova snorkel on mesh bracelet for $150. Ebay seller official_bulova. Has 5 left as of this posting. Refurbished with some kind of warranty suggested.







Stock picture from listing. I would grab one if I weren't so poor.

Edited when I saw slight cause for alarm, very low number feedback rating, but Ebay and Paypal have good buyer protections in place.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Holy cow those Alpinas. About$500 for an auto chrono?!?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Some of those are quartz, e.g the big date Startimer Pilot chronograph.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

El Primitivo said:


> Looks like a pretty good deal. Bulova snorkel on mesh bracelet for $150. Ebay seller official_bulova. Has 5 left as of this posting. Refurbished with some kind of warranty suggested.
> View attachment 9052666
> 
> Stock picture from listing. I would grab one if I weren't so poor.
> ...


*****, the Alpina deals and now this? Hot damn my bank account is asking for mercy. 
I have to stay strong.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Omg I want the Alpina Gmt 4. Been waiting for a deal. What was the price of them last year? I think it was 499 or 599? Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 

What to do.... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Omg I want the Alpina Gmt 4. Been waiting for a deal. What was the price of them last year? I think it was 499 or 599? Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> What to do....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


699 on bracelet

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Received this warning from Christopher Ward:
"The *new Christopher Ward logo* will soon be finding its way onto our highly popular Malvern Slimline models."

They are discounting the current models by 30%.


----------



## amvbfm (Dec 24, 2014)

Sadly no blue colored square slimlines on sale. Had been looking to snag one in a sale. But it appears as if they are sold out.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Looks like a pretty good deal. Bulova snorkel on mesh bracelet for $150. Ebay seller official_bulova. Has 5 left as of this posting. Refurbished with some kind of warranty suggested.
> View attachment 9052666
> 
> Stock picture from listing. I would grab one if I weren't so poor.
> ...


Low seller ratings don't trouble me anymore. The eBay and PayPal buyer protections are pretty much airtight and they almost always side with the buyer.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

nunhgrader said:


> I will go on record and state I am not trying to bait so, apologize if I didn't word my comment better. I will also mention I am currently saving for a Eterna KonTiki to see what the owners like myself but, was merely wondering as there is usually good discussions here about details that reviews sometimes leave off. Owner related tidbits that make my desire grow or my appreciation broader than just the skin deep beauty (I do look into movements but, I am a watch novice compared to most here).


I have the one with white face and gold indices. Wouldn't have been my first choice for sure but it gets a lot of wrist time. like to dress it down with a more casual strap.
would be seriously tempted by another on bracelet especially the blue


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ninjastyle said:


> Low seller ratings don't trouble me anymore. The eBay and PayPal buyer protections are pretty much airtight and they almost always side with the buyer.


It's not the risk of losing money that would make me avoid bad sellers, but it's the hassle and the headache of back and forth emails and preparing for a Paypal dispute/eBay complaint.
Don't know about you, but I'd gladly pay extra to spare myself of that.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon is showing a lightning deal at 12:59 pm for an Eterna Vaughan automatic Alligator leather watch. However when I click on it - It come us as - Currently Not Available

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VFAF72..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1D34EMTY60JVV8WPXCAQ


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Mondaine EVO Big Date
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WFAZO..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=K0C9JG45BP9RK8N0A6Y7*

150$ for Swiss Quartz - 4 hours remaining


imported 
 Swiss quartz movement 
 Durable mineral crystal 
 Case diameter:35mm 
 Stainless steel case 
 Water resistant to 99 feet (30 M): withstands rain and splashes of water, but not showering or submersion 


mported


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> *Mondaine EVO Big Date
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WFAZO..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=K0C9JG45BP9RK8N0A6Y7*
> 
> 150$ for Swiss Quartz - 4 hours remaining
> ...


The perfect watch when 31 days in a month just aren't enough. :-d


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The perfect watch when 31 days in a month just aren't enough. :-d


What?

Ita


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ita said:


> What?
> 
> Ita


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ita said:


> What?
> 
> Ita


guess he mans that the 2 numbers for the date are on different wheels. so theoretically you can have dates above 31.


----------



## Ita (Nov 6, 2013)

RyanD said:


>


Oh.... I see! Dodgey crap I assume?

Ita


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ita said:


> Oh.... I see! Dodgey crap I assume?
> 
> Ita


Someone here pointed out that Sea-Gull grand dates change correctly after 31 days. Given that, there is really no excuse for the Mondaine going to 39.


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

Massdrop.com is offering a Nomos Tangomat or Ahoi watch (currently) for $2,345 (retails for $3,280). choice of 6 models. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nomos-tangomat-ahoi-watch. I joined Massdrop but haven't purchased anything from them yet. Perhaps someone else can offer their opinion on the site.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

phuchmileif said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...812&utm_content=6&open=1&utm_term=doorbusters
> 
> Freakin' Alpiner GMT for about $750, chronos for ~1100.
> 
> ...


Welp. I did it. Seems like a damn good deal for either, but seeing as how I _just _got a different chrono (Bulova moon watch), I went with the GMT to "save" a little money...and of course that meant I signed up for befrugal too, soooo I guess there will be more purchases in the future.


JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon is showing a lightning deal at 12:59 pm for an Eterna Vaughan automatic Alligator leather watch. However when I click on it - It come us as - Currently Not Available
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VFAF72..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1D34EMTY60JVV8WPXCAQ


A little tip for evaluating "upcoming" deals on Amazon--If you filter by "discount" on the left, it'll filter out even the upcoming deals that meet/don't meet that criteria. For example, I filtered by "25% off or more" and both that Eterna and the Victorinox models (Infantry and Chrono Classic) disappear. Changing the filter to "10% off or more" brings both of them back up. So, all of these watches will only be 10-24% off whatever Amazon lists as their "full" price, and ultimately it probably won't be a huge discount.

In any case, thanks for the head's up.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

eljay said:


> Some of those are quartz, e.g the big date Startimer Pilot chronograph.


True, but this one is an auto.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rtimer-chronograph-automatic-al-725lww4r16brn


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Perdendosi said:


> True, but this one is an auto.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...rtimer-chronograph-automatic-al-725lww4r16brn


I grabbed one of these with my ToM credit. Seems like a decent deal.

FYI:
"The AL-725 is a variation on the well-known Valjoux 7750 chronograph movement, in which the small second hand has been removed to create a vertical and easy-to-read automatic chronograph. A beautiful decoration completes this movement."

Alpina watches movements


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Gemnation Daily Deal for $995. I think these were quite popular before at this price. Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175

Picture found online as the stock picture doesn't seem to do it justice.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ita said:


> Oh.... I see! Dodgey crap I assume?
> 
> Ita


I thought you were joking.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Sort've a Deal-

BTW, the Helm Vanuatu $250 special pricing just opened up for the first 100 units sold - Vanuatu - HELM Watches

If you like the look of it, it's lots of watch for the $$, IMO.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> *Mondaine EVO Big Date
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WFAZO..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=K0C9JG45BP9RK8N0A6Y7*
> 
> 150$ for Swiss Quartz - 4 hours remaining
> ...


Mondaine EVO Big Date White Dial Men's Watch A669.30300.11SBB - 5 is a lightning deal on Amazon right now for $129.95. i think it is the same one but for a little less now.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

gabethegoat said:


> Welp. I did it. Seems like a damn good deal for either, but seeing as how I _just _got a different chrono (Bulova moon watch), I went with the GMT to "save" a little money...and of course that meant I signed up for befrugal too, soooo I guess there will be more purchases in the future.
> 
> A little tip for evaluating "upcoming" deals on Amazon--If you filter by "discount" on the left, it'll filter out even the upcoming deals that meet/don't meet that criteria. For example, I filtered by "25% off or more" and both that Eterna and the Victorinox models (Infantry and Chrono Classic) disappear. Changing the filter to "10% off or more" brings both of them back up. So, all of these watches will only be 10-24% off whatever Amazon lists as their "full" price, and ultimately it probably won't be a huge discount.
> 
> In any case, thanks for the head's up.


OH SURE Be Frugal will save you a FORTUNE!! LOL

That Vaughn (Eterna) is showing 1279.00 -- ok deal, but I think within the last few weeks you could get it closer to $1000 doing one of these crazy deals.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's not the risk of losing money that would make me avoid bad sellers, but it's the hassle and the headache of back and forth emails and preparing for a Paypal dispute/eBay complaint.
> Don't know about you, but I'd gladly pay extra to spare myself of that.


Agreed! I will gladly pay more for any product or service if I can reasonably see that I will not be creating a new problem for myself. I can make more money, I can never get my time back &#8230; &#8230; &#8230; yet ಠ_ಠ


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> Sort've a Deal-
> 
> BTW, the Helm Vanuatu $250 special pricing just opened up for the first 100 units sold - Vanuatu - HELM Watches
> 
> If you like the look of it, it's lots of watch for the $$, IMO.


I'm seeing $275+30 shipping.

Never heard of Helm. WUS folks like them?

I really like the looks of that watch but I wish it were bigger. I prefer tool divers in the 44 to 46mm range. To each his own of course.

Nice style and seems a good value though.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

boze said:


> I'm seeing $275+30 shipping.
> 
> Never heard of Helm. WUS folks like them?
> 
> ...


Good for me. I'm in the UK, tho.










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Three hours of Lightning Deal left:

$160 for the 41mm Victorinox Men's 241493 "Chrono Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JT4DLY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_4RFSxbQMQ6JHQ


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

From WoW... Not a deal but this is how we all feel when we receive a watch we got a great deal on. I am sure many of your SO's / SWMBO's / CFO's share the same excitement when you receive yet another watch...!


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Another Pawn Shop find:
Bulova c860870 for $50.









Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Soju Soldier said:


> Massdrop.com is offering a Nomos Tangomat or Ahoi watch (currently) for $2,345 (retails for $3,280). choice of 6 models. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nomos-tangomat-ahoi-watch. I joined Massdrop but haven't purchased anything from them yet. Perhaps someone else can offer their opinion on the site.


I'm still getting their deals but it is my impression that this forum has a very low opinion of Massdrop. Those who it works out for are satisfied but not overwhelmed and those it does not work for or receive shoddy merchandise have reported awful customer service experiences and constant buck-passing and responsibility dodging. I might give them a shot for something that's a few hundo but without my own personal experience or a major shift in reports, I could not trust them with that kind of money where I'm at right now.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

agrberg said:


> I'm still getting their deals but it is my impression that this forum has a very low opinion of Massdrop. Those who it works out for are satisfied but not overwhelmed and those it does not work for or receive shoddy merchandise have reported awful customer service experiences and constant buck-passing and responsibility dodging. I might give them a shot for something that's a few hundo but without my own personal experience or a major shift in reports, I could not trust them with that kind of money where I'm at right now.


To be fair, it seems like most of the bad reviews are coming from one "verbose' user. I've purchased ~10 items from Massdrop with no issue.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> OH SURE Be Frugal will save you a FORTUNE!! LOL


Not quite a fortune, but over $2k so far.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

White bread for $10,995 with code DMVILLERET10995. Must be gluten-free organic.

Blancpain Villeret 6263-3642-55B Men's Watch , watches


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks like you need to go through the Lightning Deals page to get that $160 price for the VSA chrono classic.

18% sold with 1:40 to go.



boze said:


> Three hours of Lightning Deal left:
> 
> $160 for the 41mm Victorinox Men's 241493 "Chrono Classic" Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JT4DLY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_4RFSxbQMQ6JHQ


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> From WoW... Not a deal but this is how we all feel when we receive a watch we got a great deal on. I am sure many of your SO's / SWMBO's / CFO's share the same excitement when you receive yet another watch...!


She should be rolling her eyes and shaking her head.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Timeparadise on the Bay has Turtles
> 
> SRP775 and SRP773 for $258
> SRP779 for $238
> ...


Thank you for this!!

Managed to convince them to ship to the UK AND to declare lower value so I won't have to pay the outrageous UK customs.

Got the SRP775. Now I just have to wait.










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

beefyt said:


> To be fair, it seems like most of the bad reviews are coming from one "verbose' user. I've purchased ~10 items from Massdrop with no issue.


I'm at 20 transactions, all whitout any problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> From WoW... Not a deal but this is how we all feel when we receive a watch we got a great deal on. I am sure many of your SO's / SWMBO's / CFO's share the same excitement when you receive yet another watch...!


Hahahahahahhaa the tiger woods fist pump from the wife really sells it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

boze said:


> I'm seeing $275+30 shipping.
> 
> Never heard of Helm. WUS folks like them?
> 
> ...


The special 100 unit pricing lasted an hour, and then it kicked over to the full price.

I really like the look of the watch, and they've improved it this time around - you can read about it here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helm-vanuatu-v1-v2-comparison-3460753.html.

I think it's a value even at the full MSRP - sorta like a ballsier Obris Morgan or something like that, a mashup of Sinn and Marathon, looks good to me.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

beefyt said:


> To be fair, it seems like most of the bad reviews are coming from one "verbose' user. I've purchased ~10 items from Massdrop with no issue.


When something goes wrong with the purchase -bad item or bad delivery- at that time, a true rating emerges of how they conduct their customers with that issue.

Regarding Massdrop, a fellow member "robangel" shared how badly they dealt -or didn't even deal to be precise- with his bad purchase, and seeing how I've been in his shoes one time and how much of a headache it is, I'd just play it safe and steer away from them, but that's just me.

Edit: To add, in my opinion, the only thing going on with MD is their extra warranty on JDM seikos, and if their CS is that bad with regular orders, I can imagine how their warranty would be.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> When something goes wrong with the purchase -bad item or bad delivery- at that time, a true rating emerges of how they conduct their customers with that issue.
> 
> Regarding Massdrop, a fellow member "robangel" shared how badly they dealt -or didn't even deal to be precise- with his bad purchase, and seeing how I've been in his shoes one time and how much of a headache it is, I'd just play it safe and steer away from them, but that's just me.
> 
> Edit: To add, in my opinion, the only thing going on with MD is their extra warranty on JDM seikos, and if their CS is that bad with regular orders, I can imagine how their warranty would be.


For balance I'll add that I just received my first order from Massdrop - the Wolf Windsor watch box - and it was in perfect order. I felt this was a safe purchase as the price was far better than any I had seen and these are likely sourced directly from the manufacturer. I've dealt with Wolf customer service before and they are excellent.

I also had that rare bonus for a New Yorker of no sales tax as Massdrop is based in New Jersey.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Has anyone dealt with zales.com? They seem to have major discount event going on. They obviously upped the price on everything, but it's worth sniping around. Might find a deal in the bushes.

Here's a copy/pasta of what I got:


Use Coupon *UPTO1000AFF *[Exp. 08/20]:
$100 Off $300
$200 Off $600
$300 Off $900
$500 Off $1500
$1000 Off $3000

$50 off $300
Use Zales Coupon *OLVD15XA8*

$40 off $200 or more
Use Zales Coupon *ZBDAY15QF3*

Recieve $100 in Zales Premier Rewards for Every $300 Spend [Exp. 09/01]
* Redeem by 10/29 toward future purchases of $300 or more at any Zales, Gordon's Jewelers or Zales Outlet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Rado looks great. I can't see anything at all wrong with it. Came with a stamped Rado warranty card.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

techchallenger said:


> ALPINA ALPINER AUTOMATIC // AL-525N4E6 (41.5mm)
> 
> Item Subtotal $379.99
> Discounted Shipping: $10.00
> ...


Showing $499 for me


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

CanucksFan said:


> Showing $499 for me


The one for $379.99 is sold out. The prices just increased a bit since the initial 24-hour special sale is over.

*ALPINA ALPINER AUTOMATIC // AL-525N4E6*

$379.99
$1,395.00

The prices just increased a bit since the initial 24-hour special sale is over.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> When something goes wrong with the purchase -bad item or bad delivery- at that time, a true rating emerges of how they conduct their customers with that issue.
> 
> Regarding Massdrop, a fellow member "robangel" shared how badly they dealt -or didn't even deal to be precise- with his bad purchase, and seeing how I've been in his shoes one time and how much of a headache it is, I'd just play it safe and steer away from them, but that's just me.
> 
> Edit: To add, in my opinion, the only thing going on with MD is their extra warranty on JDM seikos, and if their CS is that bad with regular orders, I can imagine how their warranty would be.


I suppose most people get a product they're happy with initially and if the product doesn't need repairs under warranty, it's all good there. So when it's good, it's good, but for me, when it was bad, it was awful. It really felt borderline stupid on my part to spend so many fruitless hours, writing approx.14 letters to get a refund on a $50 watch I'd already returned. I was ready to give up, let them keep the watch, money and move on.

But when I wrote my last letter, naming the two top people at Massdrop and told them the specific people I was also going to write at Timex and especially at UPS, who they tried to blame, (although tracking data I sent back contradicted them), they changed their tune. They apologized and admitted my letters were basically going to different people, that they messed up on the RMA and then the refund and that the scope, the 'chain' of my correspondence fell through the cracks. I think they need more humans and less computers, but at least they owed up, explaining, saying they were going to to make things better with customer service.

I just hope they get a phone number and learn to synch their left hand with their right a bit better.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Not quite a fortune, but over $2k so far.


NICE! Not a dis on Befrugal- I use a few different services. It's only a commentary that in a round about way- you end up spending so much too!

I have about $800 on Iconsumer....


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I got my Rado D-Star store display from Wow, but it's going back - the crown doesn't seem to be working properly. When unscrewed it's impossible to wind the watch without screwing the crown down, and if it's pulled out to set the date, you can't push it back in to the "wind" position. 

Had my eye on that one for a long time, so I'm disappointed, but you win some you lose some I guess.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GregoryD said:


> I got my Rado D-Star store display from Wow, but it's going back - the crown doesn't seem to be working properly. When unscrewed it's impossible to wind the watch without screwing the crown down, and if it's pulled out to set the date, you can't push it back in to the "wind" position.
> 
> Had my eye on that one for a long time, so I'm disappointed, but you win some you lose some I guess.


I just checked mine. I don't have any problem winding mine by hand, but it's a little tricky to get it to push in and screw down. It seems to work ok though. The crown is a bit small, especially for a screw-down.

You might have a local dealer check it before sending it back. That's an awfully big discount to send it back for something as simple as a crown.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

techchallenger said:


> ALPINA ALPINER AUTOMATIC // AL-525N4E6 (41.5mm)
> 
> Item Subtotal $379.99
> Discounted Shipping: $10.00
> ...


What is the "special promotion"?


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I just checked mine. I don't have any problem winding mine by hand, but it's a little tricky to get it to push in and screw down. It seems to work ok though. The crown is a bit small, especially for a screw-down.
> 
> You might have a local dealer check it before sending it back. That's an awfully big discount to send it back for something as simple as a crown.


I thought about having it checked out first, but I'm frustrated, so I think I'm just going to return it and be done with it. Part of my frustration is having to also return a Hamilton Pan Europ chrono from Ashford that wouldn't reset to zero.

I had a good run for awhile, but my luck seems to have run out! o|


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> I got my Rado D-Star store display from Wow, but it's going back - the crown doesn't seem to be working properly. When unscrewed it's impossible to wind the watch without screwing the crown down, and if it's pulled out to set the date, you can't push it back in to the "wind" position.
> 
> Had my eye on that one for a long time, so I'm disappointed, but you win some you lose some I guess.


I got mine too-- is it supposed to screw in and out, or only push to the position 1. Mine might be messed up too.... There's 3 positions. Once you pull the crown out to position 2, you are setting the date. Position 3 sets the time. Then all mine does is push back into position 1. No hand winding. ??


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> I got mine too-- is it supposed to screw in and out, or only push to the position 1. Mine might be messed up too.... There's 3 positions. Once you pull the crown out to position 2, you are setting the date. Position 3 sets the time. Then all mine does is push back into position 1. No hand winding. ??


It hand winds in position 1. If you push it in further, it should screw down. When you unscrew it, you can feel it pop out slightly to position 1.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you- I'm going to look into it further before I return it. Mostly because it sounds like my watch is exactly like the other one here.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I've done about 10-12 deals, had one problem with a bad mini flashlight worth $8, they sent me a replacement. They've been fine by me.



gliderbee said:


> I'm at 20 transactions, all whitout any problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

To add on to the Watch Station deals posted a few pages back, if you add another cheap sale item to the cart, the code "FASHION" will give you 35% off instead of 25%. I got my Emporio Armani Diver and a Flash fitness tracker for $265.11 including CA tax and excluding any cash-back websites.

I received several of the Emporio Armani Divers from some order mishaps on my end and build quality/finish is fantastic, well above this price point. However, the majority of them had at least one of the following issues: date not quite centered, slightly off-center bezel, and/or hour hand not lined up properly. All minor niggles but this shows that the small details are commonly overlooked which I feel separates this watch from the higher tier/bigger brand name luxury divers (i.e. Longines, Oris, etc.). But it still looks and feels like a luxury diver on the wrist and I'm overall very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

RTea said:


> To add on to the Watch Station deals posted a few pages back, if you add another cheap sale item to the cart, the code "FASHION" will give you 35% off instead of 25%. I got my Emporio Armani Diver and a Flash fitness tracker for $265.11 including CA tax and excluding any cash-back websites.
> 
> I received several of the Emporio Armani Divers from some order mishaps on my end and build quality/finish is fantastic, well above this price point. However, the majority of them had at least one of the following issues: date not quite centered, slightly off-center bezel, and/or hour hand not lined up properly. All minor niggles but this shows that the small details are commonly overlooked which I feel separates this watch from the higher tier/bigger brand name luxury divers (i.e. Longines, Oris, etc.). But it still looks and feels like a luxury diver on the wrist and I'm overall very happy with my purchase.


😥 now even more disappointed they don't ship internationally... Doubt that zodiac 53 will ever sell anywhere for even remotely near that price again (would be less than 450 at that discount, wtf)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Wimads said:


>  now even more disappointed they don't ship internationally... Doubt that zodiac 53 will ever sell anywhere for even remotely near that price again (would be less than 450 at that discount, wtf)
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Whoops I was wrong, I just checked and it looks like the 35% coupon was "SAVEMORE" which expired last week. Still, 25% off is nice!


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

For anybody looking to buy the Bulova Moon Watch:

Reeds Jewelers (US-based Bulova AD) is offering them on their site for $412 (down from $550 list). If you use Honey (Chrome Extension) or codes from Retail Me Not, you can get an additional $50 off.

Final price shipped on brand-new watch with Bulova warranty: *$362.00 , 45% discount from list*


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Code AC50250 works, plus 7% befrugal if they accept the coupon code. $337 before taxes.



dharper90 said:


> For anybody looking to buy the Bulova Moon Watch:
> 
> Reeds Jewelers (US-based Bulova AD) is offering them on their site for $412 (down from $550 list). If you use Honey (Chrome Extension) or codes from Retail Me Not, you can get an additional $50 off.
> 
> Final price shipped on brand-new watch with Bulova warranty: *$362.00 , 45% discount from list*


----------



## dharper90 (Jan 17, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Code AC50250 works, plus 7% befrugal if they accept the coupon code. $337 before taxes.


Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that "befrugal" works. $362 is the lowest it's going to.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I can't recall seeing it posted here but Massdrop has the following running right now:

Victorinox Alpnach Auto Chrono Watch @ $499 which seems like a good price (?) for an ETA 7750 watch?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-alpnach-auto-chrono-watch?referer=EA2AL7


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

An update on this one:



jisham said:


> Laco 861760 Bielefeld B-uhr 42mm PVD with Miyota movement and black leather pilot strap on amazon for $305
> https://www.amazon.com/Laco-Bielefeld-Miyota-Automatic-861760/dp/B007BF627C/ref=sr_1_5?m=A33LXS93O26Y8E&s=merchant-items
> 
> View attachment 8996281
> ...


Shipping to US arrived via FedEx in just a few days, no customs fees. Watch is brand new with tags and packaging, AND 2-year Manufacturer/Laco warranty card! Crystal is sapphire. Too soon to tell how accurate it is, but the fact I can't tell yet is a good sign. Nice decoration on the (miyota) movement.








Still available on Amazon. Price seems to move between $304-307, currenty at $306 via clicktime. Still better than any other deal I've seen (including eBay) by about $50.


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I was under the impression that Q&Q is now strictly quartz. They did produce automatics with a large number of plastic movement parts (Premier Precision 2604) back in the 1990's. Back then they weren't using an 8215 or similar Miyota movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon my apathy and the delay caused. This is my automatic with Miyota 8215. Apologies for poor photography.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

General deal: World of Watches has a 20% off whole site for the next 12 hrs:










Got this a few hours after buying a watch from them. Hopefully they give me the better deal.

Happy hunting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Rivven said:


> General deal: World of Watches has a 20% off whole site for the next 12 hrs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tried it. didnt work on my Rado. anyone used it?


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> tried it. didnt work on my Rado. anyone used it?


I checked it on an Eterna I had bought earlier to see if it was a better deal and it worked. Has to be all caps like: PIRATE20

Also worked on a few other random things. (Glam Rock, Bulova, random time bombs) Does max out at $150 though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Rivven said:


> General deal: World of Watches has a 20% off whole site for the next 12 hrs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $120, this looks like fun for the big Mets playoff run: 
Men's Silver-Tone Stainless Steel White Dial | World of Watches


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

which eterna did you get?


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Rivven said:


> I checked it on an Eterna I had bought earlier to see if it was a better deal and it worked. Has to be all caps like: PIRATE20
> 
> Also worked on a few other random things. (Glam Rock, Bulova, random time bombs) Does max out at $150 though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Men's D-Star Automatic Stainless Steel Gunmetal Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches

Can you check on this one? it is not working for me


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> Men's D-Star Automatic Stainless Steel Gunmetal Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches
> 
> Can you check on this one? it is not working for me


Strangely it isn't working on that one.

I snagged an Artena [ETERNA-2530-41-10-1351]
Tossed it back in my cart with that Rado and total discount with the code is $30, same as without the Rado.

Pics for proof:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

maxy_spy said:


> Men's D-Star Automatic Stainless Steel Gunmetal Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches
> 
> Can you check on this one? it is not working for me


Coupon doesn't apply to store display models like that rado


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

taike said:


> Coupon doesn't apply to store display models like that rado


Yup, was seriously bummed to read the fine print on that.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

RTea said:


> Yup, was seriously bummed to read the fine print on that.


Reading... Yeah that's the bit I didn't do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Found on slickdeals:

Not quite an affordable but Jomashop has the Omega Seamaster Ceramic Blue Dial/Bezel for $2,645 with coupon code "SDM50". I remember buying this one for ~$3,000 when it first came out and thought I got a steal on it.
http://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Rivven said:


> General deal: World of Watches has a 20% off whole site for the next 12 hrs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worked on the Eterna quartz chrono that comes at $335.99 with the discount code... Until I check out and the discount is removed. Maybe because it would ship to Canada eh? :-D


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Le Perfect on eBay has the Citizen Navihawk model JY8030-83E on mesh for $289.99. That's a good $45 to $75 better than everybody else.

Citizen Navihawk UTC Eco Drive Chronograph Mens Watch JY8030 83E 013205107481 | eBay

(Photo borrowed from here on WUS)


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

phcollard said:


> Worked on the Eterna quartz chrono that comes at $335.99 with the discount code... Until I check out and the discount is removed. Maybe because it would ship to Canada eh? :-D


The pirate20 code only applies to items that aren't store display and or pre owned. The eterna was probably one or the other. I tried to use it on a Oris I was eyeing and got the same deal ;/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Timex TX Flyback Chronograph in rose gold, model T3C178, for $135. A Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate takes it to $130.95.

There's one other site that has it for about $30 more, but beyond that, everybody else is close to TRIPLE that price.

Pretty gorgeous to my eye, and pretty proud of my restraint not snapping it up. It's got that same "dog bowl" style case I like so much on my Timex GMT 3 Time Zones, and a sapphire crystal.

TX Mens Flyback Watch T3C178


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jacob Time has the Timex TX Flyback Chronograph in rose gold, model T3C178, for $135. A Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate takes it to $130.95.
> 
> There's one other site that has it for about $30 more, but beyond that, everybody else is close to TRIPLE that price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> This one is a bit better.
> 2016-08-13_11-33-29 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


So the purchase of this watch has made me come back for its Quartz White Face Cousin. 
https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW40..._10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T6J19M7JZSBQRJYVY0Z3

Swiss Quartz with a 43mm case and Day Date. For less than $70 bucks; I think it is quite a bargain.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jomashop has the Certina DS Action diver for $529; Google20 brings it down to 509. That's the lowest I've seen it. I picked mine up last October for 555. This is a great price for an awesome watch. 








http://www.jomashop.com/certina-wat...16+Breitling+&+DW+&+Ferragamo+&+Certina+Email


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Does anyone know where one could find a deal on a beads of rice band?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Does anyone know where one could find a deal on a beads of rice band?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think they're common enough for a deal to exist. You can get them from yobokies.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought the black dial through Jomadeals for $495 (before whatever discount code was available at the time) last year. It was nice, but didn't knock my socks off (and had a slightly misaligned bezel), so I ended up returning it.



cairoanan said:


> Jomashop has the Certina DS Action diver for $529; Google20 brings it down to 509. That's the lowest I've seen it. I picked mine up last October for 555. This is a great price for an awesome watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful Omega Seamaster. They also have a Planet Ocean deal by the same vendor for $3,645.



RTea said:


> Found on slickdeals:
> 
> Not quite an affordable but Jomashop has the Omega Seamaster Ceramic Blue Dial/Bezel for $2,645 with coupon code "SDM50". I remember buying this one for ~$3,000 when it first came out and thought I got a steal on it.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> Found on slickdeals:
> 
> Not quite an affordable but Jomashop has the Omega Seamaster Ceramic Blue Dial/Bezel for $2,645 with coupon code "SDM50". I remember buying this one for ~$3,000 when it first came out and thought I got a steal on it.
> http://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ
> ...


😶...😍😍😍


----------



## malipiero (Dec 18, 2015)

Did someone get it in massdrop?
I don't know how much was it cuz drop ended.








I already have it and like it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

8 hours and no deal? I haven't seen that for quite some time...


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

thedius said:


> 8 hours and no deal? I haven't seen that for quite some time...


'muricans are still sleepin' and there ain't no deals in Europe.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

NOT A DEAL



beefyt said:


> For $120, this looks like fun for the big Mets playoff run:
> Men's Silver-Tone Stainless Steel White Dial | World of Watches


Ohh man, I really like that. I'm not sure who these "Mets" are, but that would be a really nice fan watch for my local (3rd tier USL) soccer squad's playoff run...









Too bad I closed the wallet until I sell/flip my Alpiner...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure if this was posted already.

Aragon Divemaster Auto's $100 USD:
DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC

Multiple colors - 45 and 50MM


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Amazon Lightning Deal for Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry Vintage Quartz Men's Watch #241309. Priced at $145.

37mm, Swiss Quartz, Sapphire Crystal

~2 hours remaining.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

coopc said:


> Amazon Lightning Deal for Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry Vintage Quartz Men's Watch #241309. Priced at $145.
> 
> 37mm, Swiss Quartz, Sapphire Crystal
> 
> ...


I got the cream-colored version of this from a similar deal a few months ago. It's a very well-built and well-designed everyday watch with a nicely proportioned, very readable dial, and it gets a lot of wrist time for me. At $145, it's a pretty good price, too.*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

mannal said:


> Not sure if this was posted already.
> 
> Aragon Divemaster Auto's $100 USD:
> DIVEMASTER AUTOMATIC
> ...


This is the usual price.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> Ohh man, I really like that. I'm not sure who these "Mets" are, but that would be a really nice fan watch for my local (3rd tier USL) soccer squad's playoff run...
> 
> ...


NOT A DEAL

Y'alls crowds have been amazing to watch this year, but I'm obligated to cheer for the least-likable USL farm team, my Baby Bulls. #RBNY2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not exactly watch related, but Woot! has Tag Heuer sunglasses for $91.99 only if you use their phone app. MSRP is $385. It looks like they all have the Precision polarized lenses. I have a pair similar to the 6021 model with the moldable nose piece and 29-degree hinge. They are well worth the price.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thewatchery.com has a few promo codes. SITEWIDE50 for $50 off $200 or more. SITEWIDE100 for $100 off $400 or more. SITEWIDE200 for $200 off $600 or more.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Just received an e-mail from Air Blue - type 20 Collection - $99.00 no code needed don't see anything on the web site though. I guess you have to add it to the basket

https://www.airbluewatches.com/


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm guessing everyone knows about it by now. I am trying to add watches to my cart but it's ust sitting in limbo and then timing out.



JOEYBONES said:


> Just received an e-mail from Air Blue - type 20 Collection - $99.00 no code needed don't see anything on the web site though. I guess you have to add it to the basket
> 
> https://www.airbluewatches.com/


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Just received an e-mail from Air Blue - type 20 Collection - $99.00 no code needed don't see anything on the web site though. I guess you have to add it to the basket
> 
> https://www.airbluewatches.com/


Thanks!! I almost bought the World Timer Chrono for $190 a week ago but $99 seals it! Now if their website could connect to their database, I'd be set.

Working now..


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

The brown dial VSA XLS chrono 241653 just arrived from that Amazon deal. I like it just fine. Hope somebody else got in before the price went back up!


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

For those who are interested in a deal on Air Blue watches, they have a one week sale on their Navigator and World Timer series, regular $349, for $99 each, multiple colors, includes the PVD, etc. Choose cyber shipping and it's $9.95 flat shipping. Nice. These are the Swiss Ronda (quartz/battery) movements with sapphire crystals, so it's a pretty darn good deal.

https://www.airbluewatches.com/product-category/navigator/


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Gemnation Eterna sale. Includes Pulsometer and Soleur chrono for $995

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Gregamatic said:


> For those who are interested in a deal on Air Blue watches, they have a one week sale on their Navigator and World Timer series, regular $349, for $99 each, multiple colors, includes the PVD, etc. Choose cyber shipping and it's $7.95 flat shipping. Nice. These are the Swiss Ronda movements with sapphire crystals, so it's a pretty darn good deal.
> 
> https://www.airbluewatches.com/product-category/navigator/


Not only has this appeared in the thread multiple times, but only three posts above yours.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Go through befrugal for 7% back

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

boze said:


> The brown dial VSA XLS chrono 241653 just arrived from that Amazon deal. I like it just fine. Hope somebody else got in before the price went back up!


Was the lighting deal at the same time than the black one, 241493? And may I ask the cost

I ask because I ordered the one in black, but as of now I haven't been charged yet


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thewatchery.com has a few promo codes. SITEWIDE50 for $50 off $200 or more. SITEWIDE100 for $100 off $400 or more. SITEWIDE200 for $200 off $600 or more.


Oddly the site does not let me pick 95% of Oris models. It automatically takes you back to the home page. And even though Alpina models will show up in the search, they also do not allow you to select them for purchase.

This Eterna 1948 Legacy Manufacture is

$699

$899 Less $200 SITEWIDE200

If you use Be frugal you should get another 8% takign it down to $643 which seems like a great deal on this dress watch. The retail pricing is odd.....most places have this watch at $3800 but wait for it.......wait......wait......Walmart has it for $999. So I'm not sure what the right price of this watch is worth but it it is a "manufacture" movement that is impressively low priced.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Amazon lightning deal just started for Seiko SNAE67 Sportura Black Dial Black Leather Band Mens Watch @ $159.12.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oddly the site does not let me pick 95% of Oris models. It automatically takes you back to the home page. And even though Alpina models will show up in the search, they also do not allow you to select them for purchase.


Yup, I can't get most of the links to work either. Must be a bug in their database. I hope it gets resolved -- 1/3 off of a $600 watch is pretty dang tempting!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oddly the site does not let me pick 95% of Oris models. It automatically takes you back to the home page. And even though Alpina models will show up in the search, they also do not allow you to select them for purchase. ......


Same here.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Mog84kupo said:


> Was the lighting deal at the same time than the black one, 241493? And may I ask the cost
> 
> I ask because I ordered the one in black, but as of now I haven't been charged yet


It wasn't a Lightning Deal, it was just a super low price fluctuation to $225 on Sunday night and then back up by Monday. The black XLS was in the $400 range the whole time though, I checked.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thewatchery.com has a few promo codes. SITEWIDE50 for $50 off $200 or more. SITEWIDE100 for $100 off $400 or more. SITEWIDE200 for $200 off $600 or more.


Anybody know when does this promotion expire?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

kyfra said:


> The green and yellow is $200 here:
> 
> ZODIAC LIMITED EDITION SEA DRAGON REISSUE ZO3009 MEN WATCH - BrandNamesWatch.com
> 
> I oculdn't find any additional coupon codes or cashback rebates


Bumping my own post. This one arrived today. It's a bit much on the stock strap but I like it more on mesh. Price has gone up $10, but there is a $10 coupon you can sign up for on the site.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Anybody know when does this promotion expire?




08/18/16 11:59pm EST​


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I will have very pleasing deal news for the group soon.

Just as soon as I confirm mine are on the way.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I will have very pleasing deal news for the group soon.
> 
> Just as soon as I confirm mine are on the way.


So you have multiples coming in? hmmm..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I will have very pleasing deal news for the group soon.
> 
> Just as soon as I confirm mine are on the way.


It's been 18 minutes

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Anybody know when does this promotion expire?


There's Watchery is up to their old crap again. The have removed everything that was near a deal. On their home page they show a special sale on Accutron but it goes to a blank page when you choose it. If you go with their "Vault they show 1 accutron. Typical or their business practices, bait and remove


----------



## Airking (Apr 10, 2015)

Eterna Royal Kontiki 2 Time Zone PVD for $1495.

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7740-43-41-1289.html

What do you guys think of this deal? Cheapest I have ever seen a Royal Kontiki. In terms of style and specs (manufacture movement, gmt), it seems like a good deal to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It would appear that anything which is designated as a store display or pre-owned will take you back to the home page when clicked. If you select one of the few Oris models without an "SD" suffix, for example, you can actually view that piece and the discount will apply.



valuewatchguy said:


> Oddly the site does not let me pick 95% of Oris models. It automatically takes you back to the home page. And even though Alpina models will show up in the search, they also do not allow you to select them for purchase.
> 
> This Eterna 1948 Legacy Manufacture is
> 
> ...





Perdendosi said:


> Yup, I can't get most of the links to work either. Must be a bug in their database. I hope it gets resolved -- 1/3 off of a $600 watch is pretty dang tempting!





Canyon55 said:


> There's Watchery is up to their old crap again. The have removed everything that was near a deal. On their home page they show a special sale on Accutron but it goes to a blank page when you choose it. If you go with their "Vault they show 1 accutron. Typical or their business practices, bait and remove


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> It would appear that anything which is designated as a store display or pre-owned will take you back to the home page when clicked. If you select one of the few Oris models without an "SD" suffix, for example, you can actually view that piece and the discount will apply.


They also removed other 'new' stock models from their website.
When mplsabdullah posted the coupons, I gave their stock a quick look and there were some serious deals to be had but they always took you to front page. I run some errand and came back and noticed that I can no longer find any of those heavily discounted models. They removed them *entirely *from their website.

There was a really lovely womens Rado for $140, as well as some crazy low automatic Oris models on leather straps if my memory serves me right.

In any case, even if someone did manage to order one of those models somehow, they'd probably cancel the order :-d


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The code SITEWIDE200 works in this Porsche Design 6350-43-94-1255 Watches,Men's Flat 6 Auto Grey Rubber & Dial Black Ion Plated Stainless Steel, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches

I know some here are into those.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I will have very pleasing deal news for the group soon.
> 
> Just as soon as I confirm mine are on the way.


At this point, you're just being a tease.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

For the ladies among us: Tissot automatic $225.
http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> It's been 18 minutes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


2h now


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

ninjastyle said:


> 2h now


Must be waiting until morning when the item or items actually ship. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyone from Malaysia or maybe south east Asia knows of a good deal for the Bulova Moon Watch.

I tried the reeds link earlier and once you click out of US even the base price of the watch seems to me more expensive than the USD362 with a 4.05 conversion. In total it adds up to RM22xx.xx, at 1usd for RM4.05 that is USD 543. Fuuuuu!!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I will have very pleasing deal news for the group soon.
> 
> Just as soon as I confirm mine are on the way.


Is it an Eterna?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

eljay said:


> Is it an Eterna?


That would be my guess, but pure speculation......


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I will have very pleasing deal news for the group soon.
> 
> Just as soon as I confirm mine are on the way.


There's gonna be a riot, man! Spill!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Iiiiiimmmmm freaaaaaaking ooooouuuuuuut maaaaaaaaaaan!!!


hit us with that deal!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Lets hope the deal is not over before he gets shipping confirmation .


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> At this point, you're just being a tease.


Nah, just excited.

And still stinging from "The T-Navigator Incident."


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

You should also do a "soft release" of the deal. PM some people here with the details so inventory is not sopped up by the SD resellers and lurkers.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nah, just excited.
> 
> And still stinging from "The T-Navigator Incident."


At least give us the brand.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

heady91 said:


> At least give us the brand.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Invicta :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

friendofpugs said:


> Invicta :-d


Well that could be glycine so maybe not all bad.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

A Pulsometer for $19?? OK, I'll buy 6 &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Duplicate.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I just spent the better part of the morning dealing with the social security administration over the phone. So my patience is a bit thin. 

Either you have a deal or your don't. 

Sorry if I offended anyone but this is utter nonsense .


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just spent the better part of the morning dealing with the social security administration over the phone. So my patience is a bit thin.
> 
> Either you have a deal or your don't.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone but this is utter nonsense .


How is it nonsense? Too many times when a great deal is available, people out of the niceness of their hearts post it here, without thinking of themselves. We've had countless examples of everyone's orders being cancelled when the deals are great. If just the active people here were the ones that made the purchases, rather than the people who purchase in mass quantities just to resell them, maybe a few more of those orders would go through. But they don't.

If I found an amazing deal, I'd want to make sure I can get it first before relaying that information. It's much better that a few get a deal than none at all. You should be thankful of the fact that he's going to post a deal at all. And with how many deals he's contributed to this thread, I think he easily deserves the ability to be guarded this one time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just spent the better part of the morning dealing with the social security administration over the phone. So my patience is a bit thin.
> 
> Either you have a deal or your don't.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone but this is utter nonsense .


"I have a great deal. It's yuge! Believe me! A lot of people are calling this the biggest deal ever. It's an amazingly yuge deal. I make the best deals. Believe me!"


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> How is it nonsense? Too many times when a great deal is available, people out of the niceness of their hearts post it here, without thinking of themselves. We've had countless examples of everyone's orders being cancelled when the deals are great. If just the active people here were the ones that made the purchases, rather than the people who purchase in mass quantities just to resell them, maybe a few more of those orders would go through. But they don't.
> 
> If I found an amazing deal, I'd want to make sure I can get it first before relaying that information. It's much better that a few get a deal than none at all. You should be thankful of the fact that he's going to post a deal at all. And with how many deals he's contributed to this thread, I think he easily deserves the ability to be guarded this one time.


Speaking of this, guy on eBay is trying to sell one of the Ashford Hamilton PanEurops for $850obo (He originally listed it at $950). If anyone really wants one id send him a note telling him you know what he paid and then offering the $599 + shipping. It's the black dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WTW is a regular contributor to this thread. To me, this means he can do whatever he wants, as long as it does not offend me. I accept your apology.



JOEYBONES said:


> I just spent the better part of the morning dealing with the social security administration over the phone. So my patience is a bit thin.
> 
> Either you have a deal or your don't.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone but this is utter nonsense .


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

So what would be the purpose of mentioning it now ? Why not wait till you can just post it ?

I have no problem with someone guarding their deal till it's confirmed. I would do it myself.

I do not resell , I would never buy to resell. I believe that will eventually kill all good deals.

I just don't see the point in teasing everyone in the meantime. It's like first graders saying , I know something you don't know.



F2W12 said:


> How is it nonsense? Too many times when a great deal is available, people out of the niceness of their hearts post it here, without thinking of themselves. We've had countless examples of everyone's orders being cancelled when the deals are great. If just the active people here were the ones that made the purchases, rather than the people who purchase in mass quantities just to resell them, maybe a few more of those orders would go through. But they don't.
> 
> If I found an amazing deal, I'd want to make sure I can get it first before relaying that information. It's much better that a few get a deal than none at all. You should be thankful of the fact that he's going to post a deal at all. And with how many deals he's contributed to this thread, I think he easily deserves the ability to be guarded this one time.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> "I have a great deal. It's yuge! Believe me! A lot of people are calling this the biggest deal ever. It's an amazingly yuge deal. I make the best deals. Believe me!"


Hey, I know watch people. they're winners. they're champs. I'm sooo good with watch people. Really good. They love me. Hey, anybody know what time it is?


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

You really can't think of a reason? WTW wants people to share in the excitement, and more importantly, be prepared and watch the thread closely so they don't miss out on a great deal. It's not teasing everyone at all. How dare he give you a "heads up" in a deal thread whose title starts with "heads up."



JOEYBONES said:


> So what would be the purpose of mentioning it now ? Why not wait till you can just post it ?
> 
> I have no problem with someone guarding their deal till it's confirmed. I would do it myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just spent the better part of the morning dealing with the social security administration over the phone. So my patience is a bit thin.
> 
> Either you have a deal or your don't.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone but this is utter nonsense .


Oh, man, why did you have to tease us with a juicy story about the social security administration? Now I just can't wait to hear what happened! It's been 2 hours already. I can't even focus on watches! Cummon cummon cummon!!!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have to agree with Joey here, and I know WTW is a good contributor here, but he should have waited until he got his confirmation to post anything rather than engage us in this silliness.



JOEYBONES said:


> So what would be the purpose of mentioning it now ? Why not wait till you can just post it ?
> 
> I have no problem with someone guarding their deal till it's confirmed. I would do it myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

No offense as I know how it can be dealing with SSI but I literally Lol'd when I read your comment. Which helped me as this morning I actually got into a very heated argument with the owner of the company I work for. To the point I almost walked out. Still a bit steamed and your comment made me laugh.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

We're all silly for being upset (myself included!). 

In the end, people can post whatever they want. It's up to us as people to be either upset at the little letters on our computer screen or just go on with our days. I'm going to try and do the latter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Back to deals.....The Citizen Navihawk on bracelet is still $259 on eBay


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

So, I'm going start by admitting to checking this thread way more often since WTW posted his heads up last night. 

I'm using Tapatalk and every notification on this thread has me opening the app to see the deal. 

Am I annoyed he hasn't shared yet, nope. I'm excited to see what it is, even though I've bought more since I started following this thread in the last few weeks than I had in a year. 

My wallet is already begging for mercy and I don't even know if I want it. I for one, am happy he shared that he's got something awesome in the works. 

Every new alert is just another little adrenaline drip raising the tension and excitement.

If you're frustrated, I get it, and I hope your day gets better! In the mean time, I'll try to find some deals to make other people's pulse pound cause I gotta stop buying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Wow, the sense of entitlement here is dizzying.

Here's a deal on a Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for $699. Beats Joma by $200, and seems to be lowest anywhere right now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just spent the better part of the morning dealing with the social security administration over the phone. So my patience is a bit thin.
> 
> Either you have a deal or your don't.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone but this is utter nonsense .


Who's asking you to hang out here tapping your foot for my deal?

I'll post it when I can.

Deep cleansing breaths.

It's just a deal. It's not a Pulsometer for $79 or whatever. Not close to that good. But it is good enough that it very well could cause a run. The kind of run that makes a store go, "Whoa; we must have this priced too low," and cancel orders. Which, whether Area Trend wants to be honest about it or not, is exactly what happened on the T-Navigator deal.

EDIT: And yeah, in hindsight I wish I hadn't said a word.

Time after time after time in this thread, there's this clash between people who want us to go up to the Soup ....'s counter, wordlessly place our deal slip on the sneeze guard, and take two sideways steps toward the cashier. Others want to have a little community, as this is the thread we pretty much live in in F71.

In case anyone hasn't figured it out yet, I'm in the latter category. If you're in the former category, and that bothers you, block me.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

F2W12 said:


> Wow, the sense of entitlement here is dizzying.
> 
> Here's a deal on a Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono for $699. Beats Joma by $200, and seems to be lowest anywhere right now.


That tiny running seconds hand is funny! Great deal on this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> That tiny running seconds hand is funny! Great deal on this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think it's great. It's like "reverse compensating" if there is such a thing. I also realized is $695 not $699. You're all welcome for that extra $4!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Who's asking you to hang out here tapping your foot for my deal?
> 
> I'll post it when I can.
> 
> ...


I honestly think you'd be an idiot if you didn't conceal that deal until the order reaches safety levels. We all know how it goes when a "too-good" of a deal surfaces here,,, plus let's not forget the fact that you're sharing these deals with no real reward. You're justified completely and I support this new behaviour by heart because it helps keeping real contributors motivated and safe, and with that, helps this thread grow!

This tease about the deal is really just good-old fun in the thread. I really like it! I want more of it quite frankly. And for whoever is complaining, I really should revisit my priorities in life if I'm going to be mentally pressured by an unknown watch deal.
Come on people, this isn't kinder garden for God's sake.. Let us have some *spice *up in ere.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> "I have a great deal. It's yuge! Believe me! A lot of people are calling this the biggest deal ever. It's an amazingly yuge deal. I make the best deals. Believe me!"


I think you nailed it.. must be this:







[pic gratuitously stolen from another forum on this site]


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

jisham said:


> I think you nailed it.. must be this:
> View attachment 9088626
> 
> [pic gratuitously stolen from another forum on this site]


I think I saw a Troll watch when I was a kid. Troll being those ugly plastic dolls with the big real hair, not as in internet troll which I assume we all are


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Posted on Slickdeals

Edox, Les Vauberts Day Date Automatic, Men's Watch, Stainless Steel Case, Stainless Steel Bracelet, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), 83011-3B-AR - $379.00 with coupon code

AFFDAY379

But please don't order any till I make up my mind of I want one or not and get a shipping confirmation if I do.

Edox Les Vauberts 83011-3B-AR Men's Watch , watches


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

agrberg said:


> I think I saw a Troll watch when I was a kid. Troll being those ugly plastic dolls with the big real hair, not as in internet troll which I assume we all are


Separated at Birth?








And to get back on topic... the vintage collectable troll watch is available at the bargain price of $38 at:
Vintage Green Pink Troll Watch - Doll Up ShopDoll Up Shop

sounds like the strap runs small...hope you have small hands ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mannal said:


> WTW is a regular contributor to this thread. To me, this means he can do whatever he wants, as long as it does not offend me. I accept your apology.


Is this the new pre-requisite for OT posts now? What if someone only posts 70% as much as WTW. What can they post? What happens if the post doesnt offend you but does offend me? Gimme a break!

Posts here are for actual deals with some obligatory side bar commentary periodically. Which is how i classify this whole "I've got a deal but i can't tell you about it" situation. Do i wish he just posted the deal. Sure....do i lose sleep over it.....never.......it's just a watch.....which most of us have too many to wear at one time anyway.

But to suggest that someone has autonomy to do whatever they want because of the frequency of contributions is ridiculous.

I hope i didnt offend you. But i am a regular contributor though so that should be okay then......right?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Impatience and feeling "teased" over a watch deal? With all due respect,if you've spent the better part of your morning on the phone dealing with social security admin, then you may want to rethink your priorities if you're getting upset over not being privy to a watch deal. Who's acting like a first grader?



JOEYBONES said:


> So what would be the purpose of mentioning it now ? Why not wait till you can just post it ?
> 
> I have no problem with someone guarding their deal till it's confirmed. I would do it myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha what's wrong with all these people getting upset?! Guy gives a heads up about a deal. Fair enough. Wants to make sure his own deal gets through first (very understandably since it would not be the first time orders get cancelled because of mass purchases after giving a heads up here).

Sure he will post tomorrow. Or the day after. Just get it together and give it a rest. No need to act like all of us are having their periods over a to be announced deal...


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I have zero problem with WTW waiting until his order is shipped. Most of us have gotten the dreaded order cancellation before.

To all the whiners, found your own deals he owes you nothing......

And I don't care if I offended anyone.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> Haha what's wrong with all these people getting upset?! Guy gives a heads up about a deal. Fair enough. Wants to make sure his own deal gets through first (very understandably since it would not be the first time orders get cancelled because of mass purchases after giving a heads up here).
> 
> Sure he will post tomorrow. Or the day after. Just get it together and give it a rest. No need to act like all of us are having their periods over a to be announced deal...


unfortunately, a part of me is hoping he posts at 2am EST on Monday = someone's head will explode 

Anyhoo, here is a smoking deal on a...................

Just kidding:

Momentum Deep Six for $47 on Amazon - however, it is the "black-out" version:
https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-...&nodeID=7147441011&keywords=momentum+deep+six

Never considered a "black-out" watch before, but for that price, I was thinking it might be an easy mod candidate if the "black-out" becomes too annoying...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Right



valuewatchguy said:


> Is this the new pre-requisite for OT posts now? What if someone only posts 70% as much as WTW. What can they post? What happens if the post doesnt offend you but does offend me? Gimme a break!
> 
> Posts here are for actual deals with some obligatory side bar commentary periodically. Which is how i classify this whole "I've got a deal but i can't tell you about it" situation. Do i wish he just posted the deal. Sure....do i lose sleep over it.....never.......it's just a watch.....which most of us have too many to wear at one time anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ninzeo said:


> No need to act like all of us are having their periods over a to be announced deal...


Just like I said: for the ladies among us.......
Tissoff...automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> I have zero problem with WTW waiting until his order is shipped. Most of us have gotten the dreaded order cancellation before.
> 
> To all the whiners, found your own deals he owes you nothing......
> 
> And I don't care if I offended anyone.


Amen brother/ errr sister? ... (Are you a lady? See my prior post).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Amazon Lightning Deal: Bulova Men's Automatics - 98A147 Black Watch

Price: $214

43mm, Mineral Crystal, [strike]Unspecified[/strike] Miyota automatic movement... Might be up someones alley.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010B8RJP..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=QZ9JG9ZT6E1SP79H6PKD


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Would someone please explain these secret deals to me? I reckoned that everyone is on all of the same email distribution lists and so it really comes down to who sees it first. Talking about WTW's post, that is.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

I've found that the best deals aren't found through some emailed or publicized sale. They're discovered.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I received my Reverso. It has a little wear, but nothing too bad. The bracelet is too short. From looking at photos online it's probably missing one link. I was able to order 2 extra links from a seller on Ebay, so no big deal.

I've been wanting a dual-sided Reverso for a long time. It's amazing that Jaeger can fit that much "stuff" into such a tiny case.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> I received my Reverso. It has a little wear, but nothing too bad. The bracelet is too short. From looking at photos online it's probably missing one link. I was able to order 2 extra links from a seller on Ebay, so no big deal.
> 
> I've been wanting a dual-sided Reverso for a long time. It's amazing that Jaeger can fit that much "stuff" into such a tiny case.
> 
> ...


Very cool watch. Would love to have one in my collection one day. Congrats. And wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Who's asking you to hang out here tapping your foot for my deal?
> 
> I'll post it when I can.
> 
> ...


Aha, I figured it out! The deal you are hesitating to mention is a sale on crab bisque!!!


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

sobwanhoser said:


> Momentum Deep Six for $47 on Amazon - however, it is the "black-out" version:
> https://www.amazon.com/Momentum-1M-...&nodeID=7147441011&keywords=momentum+deep+six
> 
> Never considered a "black-out" watch before, but for that price, I was thinking it might be an easy mod candidate if the "black-out" becomes too annoying...


I purchased that last time, the dial is near impossible to read. just a heads up in case anyone else does buy it


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> So the purchase of this watch has made me come back for its Quartz White Face Cousin.
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW40..._10?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T6J19M7JZSBQRJYVY0Z3
> 
> Swiss Quartz with a 43mm case and Day Date. For less than $70 bucks; I think it is quite a bargain.


Auto's big cousin just arrived and it is gorgeous. How can you go wrong with a Swiss watch for under $70 bucks. Much more comfortable wearing this size. 43mm crown.

20160818_192302 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Still at a good price at Amazon for just above what I paid.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Amazon has the ELYSEE Men's 38010 Graf Berghe von Trips Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch with Miyota 8215 movement and sapphire crystal at $112 shipped. At 46mm it's way too big for me, but if you've got a big wrist or like bigger watches that's a pretty good deal for a Made in Germany auto with sapphire.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I2U1GMQ/


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

I'm sure that when WTW posts his deal it will literally define his user name and actually be "worth the wait"!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

briburt said:


> Amazon has the ELYSEE Men's 38010 Graf Berghe von Trips Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch with Miyota 8215 movement and sapphire crystal at $112 shipped. At 46mm it's way too big for me, but if you've got a big wrist or like bigger watches that's a pretty good deal for a Made in Germany auto with sapphire.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I2U1GMQ/


Good looking value, thanks for sharing that find. I'm not familiar with Elysee.

Is there a name for that style of Stalin-esque numerals? I don't care for it myself but it's just as well: I really like bigger watches and I need to slow down and/or sell some stuff.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

OK, for the cheapest of the cheap, sears.com has this Relic watch for only $3.00!

http://www.sears.com/relic-mens-wat...sellerId=SEARS&prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Auto's big cousin just arrived and it is gorgeous. How can you go wrong with a Swiss watch for under $70 bucks. Much more comfortable wearing this size. 43mm crown.
> 
> 20160818_192302 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Still at a good price at Amazon for just above what I paid.


Can we get a side profile photo of the case work? And a lume shot if you can.
I'm personally off-game when it comes to +40mm casual watches, but this seems like an excellent value what the price. Rare model in general and possibly fine case machinery from what I can see.
Visual resources are scarce. Your assistance is greatly needed, and appreciated!


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Amazon has the Red Casio Edifice EFM-501 Chronograph for $46...blue one is $114...so it is way less than half of that price!

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-EFM-501-1A4VCF-Edifice-Analog-Display/dp/B00DIA6T9K/ref=swr_wa_2_ses


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> Auto's big cousin just arrived and it is gorgeous. How can you go wrong with a Swiss watch for under $70 bucks. Much more comfortable wearing this size. 43mm crown.
> 
> 20160818_192302 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> Still at a good price at Amazon for just above what I paid.


Hmmm. Price, conservative, Swiss movement... that's heading into Wenger territory, yeah?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

F2W12 said:


> I've found that the best deals aren't found through some emailed or publicized sale. They're discovered.


Sure, but how would _one guy _ find said deal and no one else stumble upon it for several days?


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Casio Grey and Green Ediface

Is also deeply discounted compared to the blue: only $44.30!









https://www.amazon.com/Casio-EFR-52...1_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XM2M6ZPJYRXABZJE7CK0

Personally I like the red more, but that just means everyone should order this one. 

Edit: Also I just realized this is a different series and possibly not a deal...


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Just like I said: for the ladies among us.......
> Tissoff...automatic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a giant band-aid lol.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Would someone please explain these secret deals to me? I reckoned that everyone is on all of the same email distribution lists and so it really comes down to who sees it first. Talking about WTW's post, that is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sometimes when you find an *excellent *deal -a deal that is ridiculously good- it will most likely be an uncalculated pricing error by the merchant... And when you buy this watch at this crazy price, the merchant typically honors your purchase and maybe fix the pricing error later to avoid further loss on possible future purchases from other buyers... This is the typical ONE BUYER situation.

Now, on another scenario, if whoever found this crazy deal and placed an order, then immediately shared it here in the thread without waiting for his/her order confirmation, many members will also purchase the same deal without giving the merchant time to re-think/re-calculate their position on profit/loss possibilities, so it results in a MASS CANCELLATION on all orders by the merchant.

This happened many times here, and I've seen WTW lose a great buy, if not more, because of this mass buying and cancellations.

There are no culprits, but this is how it goes... So, in order to counter this issue, whoever finds this crazy deal should better conceal it until his/her order is verified and confirmed, and at that point the merchant can't cancel the order and the deal can be shared publicly safely. The one who discovered the deal is safe and rewarded for his/her discovery -order is confirmed and can't be cancelled at this late point-.

I hope I made sense. English is a bit lacking here 

_Edit: Maybe I shouldn't have used the female pronoun. Feminists can be fierce when encountered, though._


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Several others as well under $10 at the scrolly on the bottom of the page.



kl884347 said:


> OK, for the cheapest of the cheap, sears.com has this Relic watch for only $3.00!
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> View attachment 9091474


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> The Watchery has porsche design automatic chrono in titanium and or stainless for less than $449 after code winter40 and 12% cash Back on be frugal.
> http://m.thewatchery.com/products?q=porsche
> 
> 
> ...


Shmaiz3r: Yes I agree, I almost missed out on my own deal above!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Lol 19 February


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Sometimes when you find an excellent deal -a deal that is ridiculously good- it will most likely be an uncalculated pricing error by the merchant... And when you buy this watch at this crazy price, the merchant typically honors your purchase and maybe fix the pricing error later to avoid further loss on possible future purchases from other buyers... This is the typical ONE BUYER situation.
> 
> Now, on another scenario, if whoever found this crazy deal and placed an order, then immediately shared it here in the thread without waiting for his/her order confirmation, many members will also purchase the same deal without giving the merchant time to re-think/re-calculate their position on profit/loss possibilities, so it results in a MASS CANCELLATION on all orders by the merchant.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention, that on some cases uncalculated loss from mass buying is not the only reason for mass cancellations.

Some merchants have no real-time display on how many watches they have on stock. For example, a watch is showing on stock in the product page, and 10 orders are placed in the same day, but the merchant only has 5 watches on stock. The following day when the merchant is processing these orders, they'll notice their short-coming on stock, and will have to honor 5 orders and cancel 5 orders, and here they'll decide which orders to process not based on whoever placed his order first, but by other unfair aspects that are very favorable to the merchant.. Here are some off the top of my head:


Payment method: Paypal vs card.
Shipping address, verified or unverified.
International shipping vs local shipping; When the shipping fee is fixed on all orders.
New customer VS old customer.
Used personal/private discount coupon VS purchased at general price.
etc etc

These can leave the first buyer who shared the deal without wait, at a great disadvantage against other buyers who followed through, and can result in his order cancellation unfortunately.

This of course applies heavily on independent merchants' websites like WorldOfWatches group and other asian dealers.
This doesn't necessarily apply on Amazon and eBay for instance, which are known to have Real-time stock display, and have strict instructions to follow through with all orders.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> I forgot to mention, that on some cases uncalculated loss from mass buying is not the only reason for mass cancellations.
> 
> Some merchants have no real-time display on how many watches they have on stock. For example, a watch is showing on stock in the product page, and 10 orders are placed in the same day, but the merchant only has 5 watches on stock. The following day when the merchant is processing these orders, they'll notice their short-coming on stock, and will have to honor 5 orders and cancel 5 orders, and here they'll decide which orders to process not based on whoever placed his order first, but by other unfair aspects that are very favorable to the merchant.. Here are some off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


Thorough and insightful. Thanks for it.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

briburt said:


> Amazon has the ELYSEE Men's 38010 Graf Berghe von Trips Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Brown Watch with Miyota 8215 movement and sapphire crystal at $112 shipped. At 46mm it's way too big for me, but if you've got a big wrist or like bigger watches that's a pretty good deal for a Made in Germany auto with sapphire.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I2U1GMQ/


looks like a Zenith hommage/copy


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Joma deal has the Vestal Canteen Zulu Blue Dial Nylon Strap Mens Watch CAN3N07 for $34.99

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I forgot to mention, that on some cases uncalculated loss from mass buying is not the only reason for mass cancellations.


You make a lot of good points, and I can see where his desire not to post the deal comes from. That said if you got a deal so good you have legitimate fear of your order being cancelled if you share it... just don't post at all. Or at least wait until after you got shipping confirmation. Posting about "this awesome deal" then two days later this thread is clogged with posts like this one and the original teased deal is no where to be found, it sucks. The bait and switch has just made this thread sort of spammy with non deal posts. I don't hold anything against anyone keeping something to themselves, it is totally their right, and they don't need to justify their reasons for it. It's just I come to this thread looking for deals not posts about why someone isn't posting a deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has Hermle clocks again. I love my Ravensburg. I would get an Archway if I had a good place to put it.

They also have a lot of interesting pre-owned watches. Just make sure you examine the photos for damage. The black Speedmaster Pro has a scratch on the crystal. The bezel is beat up on the white one.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I forgot to mention, that on some cases uncalculated loss from mass buying is not the only reason for mass cancellations.
> 
> Some merchants have no real-time display on how many watches they have on stock. For example, a watch is showing on stock in the product page, and 10 orders are placed in the same day, but the merchant only has 5 watches on stock. The following day when the merchant is processing these orders, they'll notice their short-coming on stock, and will have to honor 5 orders and cancel 5 orders, and here they'll decide which orders to process not based on whoever placed his order first, but by other unfair aspects that are very favorable to the merchant.. Here are some off the top of my head:
> 
> ...


Well said. How do people generally find these sort of deals though? Is it blind luck by checking a site daily, some sort newsletter, or another forum?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

garf666 said:


> looks like a Zenith hommage/copy
> 
> View attachment 9093122


And perhaps Zenith copied IWC ?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Posted by Alberto Sequera in the PADI thread

SRPA21 PADI Turtle at JCPenny for $367.50 + free shipping. Use coupon GOSHOP33 for 10% discount to bring it to $330.75.

I think it's only for US sales.

Pretty good prices for the other turtles too and probably lots of other watches.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

3% through befrugal. Use code AFFSHOP1 for the same discount.



cpl said:


> Posted by Alberto Sequera in the PADI thread
> 
> SRPA21 PADI Turtle at JCPenny for $367.50 + free shipping. Use coupon GOSHOP33 for 10% discount to bring it to $330.75.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch $229 Shipped

Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch, drops from $448.95 to $229 with the code BDHYDRO229 at Ashford.

http://www.ashford.com/us/53200-3NR...FORD-FREESHIPPINGCOM-120x60+(2)&PubCID=764278










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

monza06 said:


> And perhaps Zenith copied IWC ?


the trench watch style has been around since WW1 based off of pocket watches. It's kind of like the classic fleigers, everybody makes a version of it.


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

monza06 said:


> And perhaps Zenith copied IWC ?


What about this one from Zenith?









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Price up to $475.



boze said:


> Good looking value, thanks for sharing that find. I'm not familiar with Elysee.
> 
> Is there a name for that style of Stalin-esque numerals? I don't care for it myself but it's just as well: I really like bigger watches and I need to slow down and/or sell some stuff.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rivven said:


> Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch $229 Shipped
> 
> Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch, drops from $448.95 to $229 with the code BDHYDRO229 at Ashford.
> 
> ...


Wow....if this is a sign of deals to come in the near future.. wow! I wish I liked the look of this one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes.



agrberg said:


> Well said. How do people generally find these sort of deals though? Is it blind luck by checking a site daily, some sort newsletter, or another forum?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

agrberg said:


> Well said. How do people generally find these sort of deals though? Is it blind luck by checking a site daily, some sort newsletter, or another forum?


I can't speak for everyone, but I added myself to all the newsletters for about every site commonly mentioned on this thread, because they advertise deals all the time, and awesome deals sometimes.

But the best ones are ones I find either on another forum or while scavenging through those same sites for specific things.

The Edox I posted earlier was shamelessly pulled from another forums deals thread and shared here, because I like this thread more and have been fortunate to find some good deals strictly because of this thread.

I should point out they were good deals on watches I never knew I needed until they were posted here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I forgot to mention, that on some cases uncalculated loss from mass buying is not the only reason for mass cancellations.
> ...
> Payment method: Paypal vs card.


And which payment method is preferred by most watch merchants? i.e. Which is less likely to get your order cancelled?


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

Is it considered poor form to post what looks to be a good deal from the for sale section of the forum, here?


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

spincycle said:


> Is it considered poor form to post what looks to be a good deal from the for sale section of the forum, here?


I would say no, if it's a deal, post it up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> And which payment method is preferred by most watch merchants? i.e. Which is less likely to get your order cancelled?


Whichever one they have worked a better deal with processing likely. Most merchants pay somewhere between 2-4% on CC processing. Likely similar for PayPal.

Though you can work deals out based on volume. I'm less familiar with PayPal's fees as a retailer, but I imagine they vary as well.

Additionally, if they have some sort of in house processing through like Affirm or something similar, merchants often pay the interest that's being deferred.

Source: I used to work as an e-commerce manager. Never had to cancel orders due to payment type or price errors though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

FYI, the Breitling that Gemnation has as their Deal of the Day has the wrong specs. It says it is a B29 with both an annual calendar and a perpetual calendar in the specs. It looks like it is actually a B19 annual calendar. Still not bad as far as Breitlings go.

Breitling Transocean Chronograph 1461 Men's Watch Model: A1931012-BB68


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

answering @schmaiz3r question and picture request. 
The specs from amazon show it is only 13 mm tall. The Lume is not the greatest. It does have it, but does not last long just as the automatic one. I was playing with it last night. will have to take a profile picture later when I am back home. 
Rare model for Fossil I would think. It breaks the usual fossil norm. Got surprised that the day wheel is in English and French. I thought it was Spanish originally, but then my wife notice that Jueves is really Jeudi; today displays Ven. 
Highly recommended. As I said before, for Swiss made piece with sapphire crystal. Genuine leather band with quick release pins. I like all that for the price of a Timex.

BTW, I was browsing the Fossil website; there is the same color automatic version that is 38mm just like my chocolate colored one if you wanted something below 40mm. Model FSW1004P the only difference is that it does not have a day/date ..it only has the date. See chocolate one below.

I recognize this review from another WUS member just recently. It has a profile picture of the auto watch with white dial. 
https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...e=UTF8&qid=1471629117&sr=8-1&keywords=fsw1004

2016-08-18_07-37-16 by Wolfsatz

20160818_192134 by Wolfsatz

and the Auto
2016-08-13_11-33-29 by Wolfsatz


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Did wtw ever post his deal? I'm kind of curious now.. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Horohollis said:


> I would say no, if it's a deal, post it up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say yes because it's a one and done deal and leaves it open for sellers to use this site as an advertising tool


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

agrberg said:


> Well said. How do people generally find these sort of deals though? Is it blind luck by checking a site daily, some sort newsletter, or another forum?


Just general knowledge on pricing of different watches.
I myself am good with Seikos/Citizens/Orients/Tissots/Rados.. So whenever a merchant has a promotion I would browse their collection and check for a watch that is uncommonly low. If I found an interesting deal, I'd check the watch price online to confirm whether it's a great price or just a slight discount.. Then post my findings here for whoever is interested.

It just takes wide knowledge on watch prices in general. That's all.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



fearlessleader said:


> And which payment method is preferred by most watch merchants? i.e. Which is less likely to get your order cancelled?


It depends on the merchant and how they manage their funds. I can see different reasons for the merchant to favor whichever payment.

But on a side note, Paypal is a fiercer middle man than most international Credit Cards banks, so I'd guess merchants would prefer their customers to have less immunity with credit cards in order to have the higher hand in case something happened.

This might be strange to some, but not all banks have high security/service to credit cards outside of modern countries... Here's a first hand experience that made me always think twice before using my credit card directly without going through Paypal:

One time in 2014 I was charged with $26 on my Credit Card by an unknown company. I phoned my Bank in Saudi Arabia and they emailed me a 3 pages form to fill and promised me to send me a response within 20 days.
I called them a month later and they said there isn't any pending application in my account and promised to check further and call me back.
I still haven't heard from them until this day. This just proves that not all countries have high security standards on credit cards protection.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just general knowledge on pricing of different watches.
> I myself am good with Seikos/Citizens/Orients/Tissots/Rados.. So whenever a merchant has a promotion I would browse their collection and check for a watch that is uncommonly low. If I found an interesting deal, I'd check the watch price online to confirm whether it's a great price or just a slight discount.. Then post my findings here for whoever is interested.
> 
> It just takes wide knowledge on watch prices in general. That's all.
> ...


I bet it was the royal family taking their cut.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice titanium Fortis on bracelet for $750 at Joma

http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-647-29-41-m.html


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

And this one with all-lume dial is just $680 with google20 coupon:


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Really good price on the Fortis B-42 White Marinemaster. I would pick this up if they had the same price on the classic black Marinemaster ($849 at Joma).


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Does the google20 coupon work on the Fortis B42 in black? I have it in my cart but am having some internet issues and can't get any further.

edit - the Marine Master Titanium on bracelet.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Does the google20 coupon work on the Fortis B42 in black? I have it in my cart but am having some internet issues and can't get any further.
> 
> edit - the Marine Master Titanium on bracelet.


It should for anything over $600.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Rivven said:


> Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch $229 Shipped
> 
> Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch, drops from $448.95 to $229 with the code BDHYDRO229 at Ashford.
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/53200-3NR...FORD-FREESHIPPINGCOM-120x60+(2)&PubCID=764278


Great deal! I'm trying to hold out for an automatic.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

In that case, you're a little late, LOL!



sleepyinnaptown said:


> Great deal! I'm trying to hold out for an automatic.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just general knowledge on pricing of different watches.
> I myself am good with Seikos/Citizens/Orients/Tissots/Rados.. So whenever a merchant has a promotion I would browse their collection and check for a watch that is uncommonly low. If I found an interesting deal, I'd check the watch price online to confirm whether it's a great price or just a slight discount.. Then post my findings here for whoever is interested.
> 
> It just takes wide knowledge on watch prices in general...


Certainly. But, I still don't see how one person could find a mack daddy of a whoppin' deal yet no other knowledgeable WUS, with a penchant to post, independently stumbles upon it across several days.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Price up to $475.


Man, that has me fooled into thinking I wanted it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Certainly. But, I still don't see how one person could find a mack daddy of a whoppin' deal yet no other knowledgeable WUS, with a penchant to post, independently stumbles upon it across several days.


I see what you mean. Yes, there are many others who find these deals frequently, but I think they don't care much to share it here.
In other words: Not every good deal spotted is shared to the public. Not everyone is super motivated to tell others about his find.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Tisell GMT back in stock with three options...Not on the website - You'll need to contact Mr.Oh and confirm your order via Paypal.

Image courtesy of the InterWebs.

Specs:
Hangzhou PTS 6460 GMT movement - High-beat 28.8k (Clone of ETA 2836)
Ceramic Bezel
Sapphire
SuperLuminova C1 (only gripe - No option to change to BGW9)
Same look as the sub

All-in cost - 190$ (As always - Tisell Super VFM) - Did research on the movement - ETA makes GMT movements in China and this is one which is supposed to be considered as good as the original - Patent expired (so no IP infringement going on)

And as usual - Limited orders (Then as usual - wait for 6+ months for the next set of Tisells to come in) - This scratches my Sub as well as GMT itch...So have an awesome weekend folks.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW. Not sure if my $399 Blue Auto w/SS band or this $229 Black Quartz is a better deal?

Love the black/red combo. I might just go for it even though it's a quartz diver.



Rivven said:


> Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch $229 Shipped
> 
> Edox Men's Hydro Sub Watch, drops from $448.95 to $229 with the code BDHYDRO229 at Ashford.
> 
> ...


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

My second watch from Tony over at Timequest, the grey and rose gold version is still available at $259










Here's my white dial version with RAF NATO, picked that up when it was marked down to $229


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

48 hour sale at Melbourne watches. %20 off all in stock watches with code FLASH20

Timepieces - Page 1 - Melbourne Watch Company


----------



## Capt.Louisville (Aug 18, 2016)

Newb here. Pretty sure these are -$50 than they were last night. Coupon code hydro takes it down to $167ish shipped. Can't post link. Deep Blue Nato.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

K-Mart has a coupon code for 10% off watches, whether they are on sale or not, 'TIME2SAVE'

But their selection is lacking, and the prices aren't all that great, even factoring in the sale.

They do have those Swiss Legend Abyssos dive watches with the STP1-11 Swiss automatic movement

Coupon code plus a 6% rebate from GivingAssistant.org will take some of these down below $100, I think, if you choose free delivery.

Kmart.com









And no, this isn't the deal I was foolish enough to mention before I could post earlier. That's still hanging in apparent limbo. Some back-and-forth communication is required, and the sellers are apparently quite uncommunicative. That and I've been super-slammed at work so I haven't been able to be right on top of it. Oh, and I have to work Saturday and will be slammed as well. It is what it is. In my defense, go back and read what I initially wrote. It wasn't exactly some Trumpesque claim of greatness. But it's now been inflated in too many minds to be anything but a disappointment.

Ah, well. Buy an Abyssos.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

horonewbie said:


> View attachment 9100330
> 
> 
> Tisell GMT back in stock with three options...Not on the website - You'll need to contact Mr.Oh and confirm your order via Paypal.
> ...


Really? I don't think the 2836 is actually a GMT movement. It's the day date version of the 2824. My hamilton pilot is equipped with a 2836 and it's not a GMT movement. The 6460 is a 2836 clone with a chinese made gmt module added. I am not sure what the module is cloned from. Not that it matters I suppose. You no doubt got a wicked deal. You should post that claim over in the public forum and watch peoples heads explode.

Oh. If I can just add according to the link the GMT module in the ETA is chinese. At least that is how I read it. Post that in f2 please.

Borealis Watch Company | Hangzhou 6460 GMT Automatic Movement Based in ETA 2836-2 GMT Movement


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> K-Mart has a coupon code for 10% off watches, whether they are on sale or not, 'TIME2SAVE'
> 
> But their selection is lacking, and the prices aren't all that great, even factoring in the sale.
> 
> ...


BUT... BUT. YOU PROMISED ME A PONY!! For my 16th birthday and I NEVER got it! I hate you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> View attachment 9100330
> 
> 
> Tisell GMT back in stock with three options...Not on the website - You'll need to contact Mr.Oh and confirm your order via Paypal.
> ...


Link?


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

You are right. The code also works for the Master 1000. They have got a few Master 1000 colors that were sold out recently.

I'm still waiting for the nato grey dial to be back in stock... :-(

PRO DIVER COLLECTION - Home



Capt.Louisville said:


> Newb here. Pretty sure these are -$50 than they were last night. Coupon code hydro takes it down to $167ish shipped. Can't post link. Deep Blue Nato.
> 
> View attachment 9100906


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Link?


Evidence? Has the internet gone crazy? People can make whatever outlandish claims they like especially when it comes to tisell watches. The claims people make about the accuracy for example is astounding particularly when you consider a seiko 9S86 hi beat movement wouldn't even come close to matching the accuracy of the basic miyota or seagull movement inside the tisell. Based on claims I have read in f71.
I do own two tisells myself and I can attest to these watches being worth the money but I wouldn't go much further than that. The COTES DE GENEVE on the unitas/eta clones is stamped for example. We are talking mass production coupled with cost reduction. Anyways......


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

cpl said:


> Posted by Alberto Sequera in the PADI thread
> 
> SRPA21 PADI Turtle at JCPenny for $367.50 + free shipping. Use coupon GOSHOP33 for 10% discount to bring it to $330.75.
> 
> ...


It appears to be sold out at Penny's but Sears.com has it for a similar price and it is in stock at the current time.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Relax, I think he is just asking for the link to the Tisell web site.
There you go:

Welcome to joyful online shopping!



eblackmo said:


> Evidence? Has the internet gone crazy? People can make whatever outlandish claims they like especially when it comes to tisell watches. The claims people make about the accuracy for example is astounding particularly when you consider a seiko 9S86 hi beat movement wouldn't even come close to matching the accuracy of the basic miyota or seagull movement inside the tisell. Based on claims I have read in f71.
> I do own two tisells myself and I can attest to these watches being worth the money but I wouldn't go much further than that. The COTES DE GENEVE on the unitas/eta clones is stamped for example. We are talking mass production coupled with cost reduction. Anyways......


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest* has these DOM (Deo Optimo Maximo) tungsten and sapphire watches on sale. They are extremely scratch resistant and are rated at 200M/20ATM WR. The W624 is a great beater dress watch.

The *DOM W698* is a close homage of the Rado Jubile for *under $30 USD w/Free Shipping*. It weighs 159g. The W398 is the ladies version. There is a second version with a Day/Date window @3:00 *for $34.19 w/FS*










The *DOM W624* *is under $46.50 USD*, and weighs 175g. The W624 lacks the jeweled dial of the W698, and features a lumed dial and flat sapphire crystal, instead of a faceted crystal.

























Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x950px.







​


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Great deal! I'm trying to hold out for an automatic.


Just wondering if the code apply for other edox hydro sub color combos too?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

anokewee said:


> Just wondering if the code apply for other edox hydro sub color combos too?


no, just the red one.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Watchomatic said:


> Relax, I think he is just asking for the link to the Tisell web site.
> There you go:
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


LOL. Fair enough. Also I am relaxed.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Received this warning from Christopher Ward:
> "The *new Christopher Ward logo* will soon be finding its way onto our highly popular Malvern Slimline models."
> 
> They are discounting the current models by 30%.


Direct link to the sale. $385 plus shipping. White and blue Slimlines (40mm, round, ETA 2801-2 handwind) or white Slimline Square (37mm, square, Sellita 210-1 handwind). My watch box doesn't have a niche for these to fill, but I'm tempted anyway, so please someone else go ahead and buy these up so I don't have to. 

(Had the green dial been on sale, I wouldn't have been able to resist.)


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> It appears to be sold out at Penny's but Sears.com has it for a similar price and it is in stock at the current time.


SEARS35OFF300 works


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I think this is a pretty good deal for some:

Citizen BL1259-51X - this is from their Signature collection , so handmade or so...  has quite some similarities to the older TH Aquaracers but that´s actually a good thing imo:








(pic borrowed from the web)

CITIZEN JAPANESE QUARTZ MEN'S WATCH BL1259-51X â€" BrandNamesWatch.com

for $259.99 - $15 = $244.99. Coupon code "LOYALTY"

This is by far the cheapest I could find on this model. I have ordered from them before and everythin went well.

cheers!


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

The same Elysee watch with gray dial is currently $122 shipped with Amazon Prime: https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-77006...d=1471701878&sr=8-8&keywords=Elysee+self+wind

Also, there's this Elysee automatic with Miyota movement at $141 via Amazon Prime: https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-80556...=1471701878&sr=8-10&keywords=Elysee+self+wind









It's interesting what Amazon's dynamic pricing engine is doing with these Elysee automatic watches. Seems like a few are in stock at a very low price (½ to ⅓ the 'normal' price), and then when a couple are purchased the price goes back up to over $400.



uyebsk said:


> My second watch from Tony over at Timequest, the grey and rose gold version is still available at $259
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> Evidence? Has the internet gone crazy? People can make whatever outlandish claims they like especially when it comes to tisell watches. The claims people make about the accuracy for example is astounding particularly when you consider a seiko 9S86 hi beat movement wouldn't even come close to matching the accuracy of the basic miyota or seagull movement inside the tisell. Based on claims I have read in f71.
> I do own two tisells myself and I can attest to these watches being worth the money but I wouldn't go much further than that. The COTES DE GENEVE on the unitas/eta clones is stamped for example. We are talking mass production coupled with cost reduction. Anyways......


That Seiko movement is _less_ accurate than Miyota or Seagull?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

briburt said:


> The same Elysee watch with gray dial is currently $122 shipped with Amazon Prime: https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-77006...d=1471701878&sr=8-8&keywords=Elysee+self+wind
> 
> Also, there's this Elysee automatic with Miyota movement at $141 via Amazon Prime: https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-80556...=1471701878&sr=8-10&keywords=Elysee+self+wind
> 
> ...


Case in point, the Elysee with 3 small dials is now (11am est) $546...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Case in point, the Elysee with 3 small dials is now (11am est) $546...


aaaannnnnddddd. it's gone.

I snagged one for the low 100 level and BOOM back up to 425. lol

There's still a ivory dial with gold too. Their pricing model really baffles me. IDK if they are losing money at this level- but it has to be close.

Personally I need to learn to be more disciplined!!  I always say well if i don't like it I will return it or sell it but I never do!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is a pic of my new Air Blue Type 20A in white that came two days after I ordered.

I know these were previously posted but the type 20 and the Navigator line are still on sale for $99. I'm tempted to go back and get a PVD Navigator.

Yes, these are Quartz but it has the feel of a much more expensive watch.

I don't like the patent black leather band, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> aaaannnnnddddd. it's gone.
> 
> I snagged one for the low 100 level and BOOM back up to 425. lol
> 
> ...


The 3 subdial version can still be had in silver for $156 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-80555...UTF8&qid=1471711926&sr=8-9&keywords=Self+wind

If the pattern holds, then as soon as a few are sold later today or tomorrow, the price will shoot back up to the $400-500 level.

Don't know what's going on, but prices at around $150 or under for these watches are very good deals.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

agrberg said:


> That Seiko movement is _less_ accurate than Miyota or Seagull?


He's saying the accuracy figures claimed in f71 are exaggerated or cherry picked. (For my part, I think that's probably true, though I also believe that one sometimes lucks into a unpedigreed movement that by random chance is nearly perfectly regulated for one's wear pattern.)



eblackmo said:


> Oh. If I can just add according to the link the GMT module in the ETA is chinese. At least that is how I read it. Post that in f2 please.
> 
> Borealis Watch Company | Hangzhou 6460 GMT Automatic Movement Based in ETA 2836-2 GMT Movement


ETA does not make a GMT 2836, but GMT conversions of that movement are common. The link is saying that the GMT modules used in those GMT conversions are likely of Chinese origin. Since a few extra gears and pinions wouldn't compete with value of the rest of the movement enough to tip the "Swissness" under current regulations, this may well be correct.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

briburt said:


> The same Elysee watch with gray dial is currently $122 shipped with Amazon Prime: https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-77006...d=1471701878&sr=8-8&keywords=Elysee+self+wind
> 
> Also, there's this Elysee automatic with Miyota movement at $141 via Amazon Prime: https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-80556...=1471701878&sr=8-10&keywords=Elysee+self+wind
> 
> It's interesting what Amazon's dynamic pricing engine is doing with these Elysee automatic watches. Seems like a few are in stock at a very low price (½ to ⅓ the 'normal' price), and then when a couple are purchased the price goes back up to over $400.


That looks like a nice movement for the price.

Speaking of Amazon pricing, several Bulovas are priced quite low. I suggest doing a search for Bulova and sorting by price to see what you find. Check the other sellers to avoid sales tax. Here are a couple of examples.

Automatic chronograph for $349.99 (check other sellers). Should be tax free. Probably SW500 movement.
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0172C5P80/










Gemini automatic for $199.99.
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B019A7A2W4/










Hand-wind for $237.
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Mechanical-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00SC7IG3Q/


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> Here is a pic of my new Air Blue Type 20A in white that came two days after I ordered.
> 
> I know these were previously posted but the type 20 and the Navigator line are still on sale for $99. I'm tempted to go back and get a PVD Navigator.
> 
> ...


Wow. Now I feel like a fool for buying the blue 20a with a bracelet when Stan first posted the sale code a few days ago. I paid over $50 more

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

briburt said:


> The 3 subdial version can still be had in silver for $156 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-80555...UTF8&qid=1471711926&sr=8-9&keywords=Self+wind
> 
> ...


Just as I thought - there were 3 in stock when I posted, now there's 1 in stock, and it's going for $594.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

briburt said:


> Just as I thought - there were 3 in stock when I posted, now there's 1 in stock, and it's going for $594.


There is one on Ebay for $205. Might still be worth that.

Elysee Men&apos;s 80555s Classic Edition Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver | eBay


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I purchased the hand wind one last month. It's a beautiful watch. The cream dial and blue hands give it a "back in the day" look.

However I returned it for a Glycine KMU 48 which was more money but had the exhibition window in the back and a decorated movement. The movement of the Glycine is so attractive I'm thinking of mounting the band upside down so I can wear it with the movement showing.



RyanD said:


> That looks like a nice movement for the price.
> 
> Speaking of Amazon pricing, several Bulovas are priced quite low. I suggest doing a search for Bulova and sorting by price to see what you find. Check the other sellers to avoid sales tax. Here are a couple of examples.
> 
> ...


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Steve16999 said:


> Wow. Now I feel like a fool for buying the blue 20a with a bracelet when Stan first posted the sale code a few days ago. I paid over $50 more
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well the bracelet has some value so that's still an excellent deal imho.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

If you've got a Fossil outlet near you, run out to it and check it out. Tons of watches at one near me that had some nice stuff. Some at 60% off, others at 50% off. There's an in-store coupon that'll get you another 20% off at outlet stores too: https://www.retailmenot.com/landing/fossil.com

I got the awesome-looking Del Ray for $45. It uses a Seiko meca-quartz (mecha-quartz? I've seen it spelled both ways) movement.
















It's a dreary day out and the lighting isn't great, but it has a shiny cream-colored dial and the chapter ring/subdials are blue.

Edit: There's no constantly-ticking second hand on this watch either, btw. The large center second hand is for the chronograph function while the sub-dial at 9 o'clock counts the minutes for the chromo. At 3 o'clock is a 24-hour sub-dial that cannot be adjusted independently (at least not that I could see).


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> K-Mart has a coupon code for 10% off watches, whether they are on sale or not, 'TIME2SAVE'
> 
> But their selection is lacking, and the prices aren't all that great, even factoring in the sale.
> 
> ...


Being a dive watchaholic, I dutifully went to Kmart website without hesitation. 1000M WR rated watch around $100 with the STP1-11 movement is crazy. But, this is a lot of watch in more ways than one. Given the movement, I would be sorely tempted even with the 46mm diameter case. However, the case is *19mm THICK*. For me, _the watch _would be wearing my wrist.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> There is one on Ebay for $205. Might still be worth that.
> 
> Elysee Men&apos;s 80555s Classic Edition Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver | eBay


Did someone here buy one? It jumped to $758!


----------



## Steve16999 (Aug 7, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> Well the bracelet has some value so that's still an excellent deal imho.


The total price with bracelet now is much less than I paid a week ago with the discount code.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Steve16999 said:


> The total price with bracelet now is much less than I paid a week ago with the discount code.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. Was trying to make you feel better.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> I purchased the hand wind one last month. It's a beautiful watch. The cream dial and blue hands give it a "back in the day" look.
> 
> However I returned it for a Glycine KMU 48 which was more money but had the exhibition window in the back and a decorated movement. The movement of the Glycine is so attractive I'm thinking of mounting the band upside down so I can wear it with the movement showing.


Agree here. The Bulova mechanical is beautiful on the wrist. I have 4 Bulova and this is the only one that I keep with my "good" watches. Love that Glycine also but 45mm is my limit.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has the - Invicta Men's 0932 Anatomic Subaqua Collection Chronograph Watch for $159.99 ! That is an additional $0.41 reduction with the deal !!!! 
It is called the Subaqua because you will want to keep your wrist under water at all times so your friends do not see you wearing it .

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FMYWZ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=6YEKS4MJQFRM3EEZZY14


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> New plan: Back on a return to Area Trend goes the white Citizen dress watch; in comes this:
> 
> Time2Give is celebrating Micro Brand Watch Day with EDIT: 20% off their Gavox Legacy collection. Coupon code 'legacymbwd'
> 
> ...


Last day is today for this deal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has the - Invicta Men's 0932 Anatomic Subaqua Collection Chronograph Watch for $159.99 ! That is an additional $0.41 reduction with the deal !!!!
> It is called the Subaqua because you will want to keep your wrist under water at all times so your friends do not see you wearing it .
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FMYWZ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=6YEKS4MJQFRM3EEZZY14


These were on WoW TV last night for $69.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Jomashop has the ever-popular blue Citizen Promaster for $139 with code JOMA10.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Saw this and just wanted to share.

Gemnation Deal of the Day : Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme @ $1399


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

boze said:


> Jomashop has the ever-popular blue Citizen Promaster for $139 with code JOMA10.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html


* Ships in 3-5 weeks. Just FYI.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> * Ships in 3-5 weeks. Just FYI.


This price comes up often and Joma has had it at this price for several weeks so maybe no rush on this price, but, as with all pricing you never know


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Here's something you don't see often. Gemnation has the Vulcain Cricket Xtreme Diver as their daily deal. 44mm titanium case with an internal rotating bezel for $1399.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html










Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

VSA Maverick GS Dual Time is on Amazon Lightning Deal for $194 for the next hour and a half. I can't recall if it's been lower but it currently beats Ashford and Gemnation by $30.

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241442 Maverick GS Dual Time Silver Double Date Dial Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ELVYQK/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_gnHUxbA1TQ3X5


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mikavulin said:


> Last day is today for this deal


Quite impressed with mine, which just arrived.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

LePerfect on eBay has the Raymond Weil Freelancer automatic chronograph, grey dial, for $795.

Raymond Weil Freelancer Chronograph Automatic Grey Dial Mens Watch 7745 TI 05659 | eBay


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jul 11, 2016)

The citizen is an awesome looking piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Frederique Constant Classics automatic, model 303SN5B6, for $395 with coupon code 'BT-FC100'

That seems to beat everybody else by at least $200.

http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-303sn5b6.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Frederique Constant Classics automatic, model 303SN5B6, for $395 with coupon code 'BT-FC100'
> 
> That seems to beat everybody else by at least $200.
> 
> ...


The solid case back hides the beautiful craftma... Never mind.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Mikavulin said:


> Last day is today for this deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to WtW for posting the deal, and to you for the reminder! After the code and the no taxes thanks to my lovely home state 338 for one of these watches seems well worth it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 9118546


I... Um... Okay. I missed the reference for sure.


----------



## KB4R (Aug 19, 2016)

Is this a reference to the amazing deal coming? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KB4R said:


> Is this a reference to the amazing deal coming?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Crazy deal on a Seagull?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Crazy deal on a Seagull?


We're a flock of gulls, and WTW's about to throw a single potato chip.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm really trying not to buy this! I'd like some seagulls to fly over if possible- would this one be hard to flip?

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...[/QUOTE]


RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's something you don't see often. Gemnation has the Vulcain Cricket Xtreme Diver as their daily deal. 44mm titanium case with an internal rotating bezel for $1399.
> 
> Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme Men's Watch Model: 101924.160RF


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I'm really trying not to buy this! I'd like some seagulls to fly over if possible- would this one be hard to flip?
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Maybe. Vulcain is a small production company with a niche market. Not everyone digs mechanical alarms. I love them though.


RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's something you don't see often. Gemnation has the Vulcain Cricket Xtreme Diver as their daily deal. 44mm titanium case with an internal rotating bezel for $1399.
> 
> Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme Men's Watch Model: 101924.160RF


Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> I'm really trying not to buy this! I'd like some seagulls to fly over if possible- would this one be hard to flip?
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...





RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's something you don't see often. Gemnation has the Vulcain Cricket Xtreme Diver as their daily deal. 44mm titanium case with an internal rotating bezel for $1399.
> 
> Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme Men's Watch Model: 101924.160RF


Aviator Diver Super Duper Limited Edition X-Treme without moon phase? I mean really? Super easy to flip...I fly underwater all the time. Tried to sky SCUBA once but couldn't get my gear past TSA.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> I'm really trying not to buy this! I'd like some seagulls to fly over if possible- would this one be hard to flip?
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...





RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's something you don't see often. Gemnation has the Vulcain Cricket Xtreme Diver as their daily deal. 44mm titanium case with an internal rotating bezel for $1399.
> 
> Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme Men's Watch Model: 101924.160RF


To try and flip this one would scare me to death. Small production, niche market and, relatively speaking, an unfamiliar brand to many. There is a reason it's 70% off...


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> I'm really trying not to buy this! I'd like some seagulls to fly over if possible- would this one be hard to flip?
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...





RidingDonkeys said:


> Here's something you don't see often. Gemnation has the Vulcain Cricket Xtreme Diver as their daily deal. 44mm titanium case with an internal rotating bezel for $1399.
> 
> Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme Men's Watch Model: 101924.160RF


A WIS knows the quality of Vulcain. That's who would be your buyer here on the sales forums. So, yea it would sell. Would you profit? Highly doubtful, but I don't think you would take a bath on it either if you were patient.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Aviator Diver Super Duper Limited Edition X-Treme without moon phase? I mean really? Super easy to flip...I fly underwater all the time. Tried to sky SCUBA once but couldn't get my gear past TSA.


Haha. Yes that name is really something. It's real rare I actually like any of Gemnations daily deals, but anyways I think I'll hold off ... thanks for the input all.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Haha. Yes that name is really something. It's real rare I actually like any of Gemnations daily deals, but anyways I think I'll hold off ... thanks for the input all.


Vulcain is not really known for their sport watches. That may be why I actually like this one. It is a big departure from their normal style. I own a few Vulcains, and they are extremely well made watches. Of all the watches I own, my Vulcain Cricket GMT seems to garner the most interest from WIS. I've never had anyone give it a second glance outside of the WIS circle. If I wear that watch into a higher end AD of any sort, it will always start a conversation. I really got a kick out of the manager at the Patek Philippe AD recounting the whole history of Vulcain and gathering all his employees around to listen to the alarm. But nobody, and I mean nobody, will recognize that watch as anything special unless they are well versed in watches. We're talking a company that produces less than 5,000 watches a year, and over half of those are selling in the Asian market. If I recall, there isn't actually even an AD here in the US.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Vulcains are super cool. A bit obscure but winding the two barrels and the sound of the alarm and the slight vibration brings a smile to my face. 

I bought a vintage one on fleabay without thinking it through but it really grew on me as I wore it around for a while.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe it has to do with Niagara Falls


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Maybe it has to do with Niagara Falls
> 
> View attachment 9121194


Seagull is unimpressed.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Has anyone used one of these ? I have a few watches with tiny crowns . It seems like a decent price

Watch CROWN WINDER Tool - Manual Mechanical Winding - US$7.30


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

An horologic "p"nis extender.....NOW, I have seen everything!



JOEYBONES said:


> Has anyone used one of these ? I have a few watches with tiny crowns . It seems like a decent price
> 
> Watch CROWN WINDER Tool - Manual Mechanical Winding - US$7.30


----------



## Erebos (Jun 2, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Has anyone used one of these ? I have a few watches with tiny crowns . It seems like a decent price
> 
> Watch CROWN WINDER Tool - Manual Mechanical Winding - US$7.30


Is that even a thing. Can't image slip my hand with that thing clamp on my crown. I gonna say goodbye to my crown stem at best. Horrifying.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> An horologic ..... extender.....NOW, I have seen everything!


Have you seen it in action? Can somebody give us a demonstration?

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 6351 42 44 1256 Retail $3440 | eBay

Porsche Design Flat Six on eBay for $100 less than most at $499. Not my style but good seller feedback, free shipping and returns.

Looks like the seller deals in higher end stuff. Has some unusual watches listed, many of which I am unfamiliar. There may be more deals in his store for the more informed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> Has anyone used one of these ? I have a few watches with tiny crowns . It seems like a decent price
> 
> Watch CROWN WINDER Tool - Manual Mechanical Winding - US$7.30


That's pretty neat. It looks like Bergeon has been making them for quite a while. I would be concerned about crown damage from the metal jaws, especially if the crown is coated/plated. Maybe it's not an issue.

Bergeon Watch Tool Crown Winders Tool - Bergeon Watch Tools | Esslinger & Co


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

HauteLook has 23 different Filson models for 50% off.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic Men&apos;s Watch 6351 42 44 1256 Retail $3440 | eBay
> 
> Porsche Design Flat Six on eBay for $100 less than most at $499. Not my style but good seller feedback, free shipping and returns.
> 
> Looks like the seller deals in higher end stuff. Has some unusual watches listed, many of which I am unfamiliar. There may be more deals in his store for the more informed.


Are those proprietary lugs? Would a 22mm nato work with this watch?


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

helmetless stig said:


> This deal is still up. I'd buy if I had the money...
> 
> Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


Just relisted as auction with very low starting price... $215!!!
Link: http://www.ebay .com/itm/Certina-DS-Action-BRAND-NEW-/262589321648?
Remove spacing


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Has anyone used one of these ? I have a few watches with tiny crowns . It seems like a decent price
> 
> Watch CROWN WINDER Tool - Manual Mechanical Winding - US$7.30


 I got one of these from amazon for $4 and change. Works fine for me. Some of my vintage watches are a ..... to wind; this makes it easy.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

My wife liked this one so I had it on camel.
31 jewel Swiss auto
Limited edition
Genuine croc band
50 diamonds
Hand made mop dial
Sapphire crystal

Only 1 left.








Gevril Women's 6207NT.1 Blue Mother-of-Pearl Genuine Alligator Strap Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007RKHZWW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_NVXUxb0EAXCFB


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Maybe it has to do with Niagara Falls
> 
> View attachment 9121194


Slowly I turned &#8230;


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's a NEW Bulova Gemini Chronograph with a 7750 auto movement for $364.44 and free shipping. This is the best price that I've EVER seen on this watch. Snagged me one.

Bulova Accu Swiss 64C105 Gemini Collection Automatic Leather Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

KrisOK said:


> Here's a NEW Bulova Gemini Chronograph with a 7750 auto movement for $364.44 and free shipping. This is the best price that I've EVER seen on this watch. Snagged me one.
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss 64C105 Gemini Collection Automatic Leather Chronograph Watch | eBay


$349.99 on Amazon with free shipping (check other sellers). Probably an SW500 movement rather than 7750.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0172C5P80/


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Are those proprietary lugs? Would a 22mm nato work with this watch?


Yes. No.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Amazon UK have a daily deal on the Gigandet Minimalism G32-002 for £59.16 for the next few hours (maybe Prime exclusive for the next 20 mins or so)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00OV2T...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=QJN33VH4CW53Y9RYKBH8


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I think this is the only reasonably priced automatic Elysee left on Amazon at $226.58. There are only 2 left, which means if somebody buys one the price will jump to around $400.

Now $221.03.

https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-80545-Classic--Display-Automatic/dp/B010TJF1DM/


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hughes. said:


> Amazon UK have a daily deal on the Gigandet Minimalism G32-002 for £59.16 for the next few hours (maybe Prime exclusive for the next 20 mins or so)
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00OV2T...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=QJN33VH4CW53Y9RYKBH8
> 
> View attachment 9122842


Someone in the UK or EU wanna buy this and mail it to me in the States?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

RyanD said:


> $349.99 on Amazon with free shipping (check other sellers). Probably an SW500 movement rather than 7750.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemini-Automatic-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0172C5P80/


An SW500 would be great too. I have several watches with an SW200 and they all run solid as a rock. Sellita is an awesome alternative to ETA.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eWatches has the Eterna 1948 Legacy manufacture automatic for $648 with coupon code 'EWSUMMER50'

Be Frugal rebate takes it down to $602.64 -- a whopping $300 clear of others outside of the Watchery/Wow family of sites.

The bracelet version is about $34 more.

Eterna Men's 1948 Legacy Auto Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial SSEterna 7682-41-10-1321 Watch


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> An SW500 would be great too. I have several watches with an SW200 and they all run solid as a rock. Sellita is an awesome alternative to ETA.


well, while i believe that it does not make any difference whether it´s an sw500 or a 7750, here you can take the 7750 for the same price but with the less attractive dial design (imho):
Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 64C104 Gemini Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch | eBay


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Talking about Sea-gull, David from Seagull Singapore has this beautiful Seagull watch with ST16 automatic movement for 99$ (damn decent VFM) - *Only 3 pieces left*

M169S_Automatic_SEA-GULL_SEA GULL WATCH

Just bought a Seagull AT homage, so skipping this one but its a really good deal on a nice-looking watch.

He ships via Fedex and the watch usually takes around 10 days to reach.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eWatches has the Eterna 1948 Legacy manufacture automatic for $648 with coupon code 'EWSUMMER50'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it down to $602.64 -- a whopping $300 clear of others outside of the Watchery/Wow family of sites.
> 
> ...


Wait, you're not going to tell us about your "special" deal?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Wait, you're not going to tell us about your "special" deal?


It's an unresponsive seller who hasn't gotten back to multiple messages, left the way he said to leave them, over multiple days.

So, should I?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Chopard sale at SoifferHaskin. soifferhaskin.com Sept 7-10. This is at their NYC showroom on West 33rd St. near Penn station. No online sales. If you live and/or work in NY you owe it to yourself to get on their mailing list.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's an unresponsive seller who hasn't gotten back to multiple messages, left the way he said to leave them, over multiple days.
> 
> So, should I?


Sure, if only to remove the mystery. Doesn't sound like anybody is getting this deal anyway.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's an unresponsive seller who hasn't gotten back to multiple messages, left the way he said to leave them, over multiple days.
> 
> So, should I?


Sounds like it could be good for a laugh at this point!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's an unresponsive seller who hasn't gotten back to multiple messages, left the way he said to leave them, over multiple days.
> 
> So, should I?


Nah just wait it out, now I'm curious how long this topic will be brought up. When will people get tired of asking and waiting?

2 weeks?
1 month?
3 months?

My money is on 45 days but i dont think you will wait that long for the unresponsive seller though.

No longer about the deal but a case study in human behavior.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone else notice that Lex Tempus and Jack Ryan Jewelers is gone?

These guys were sponsors and covered by several major blogs.

They appear to be pushing this site now....

timepiecesmagazine.com

No content yet. Crazy, huh?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Anyone else notice that Lex Tempus and Jack Ryan Jewelers is gone?
> 
> These guys were sponsors and covered by several major blogs.
> 
> ...


They completely went out of business. My guess is that that other site just bought the URL to redirect traffic.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Jomashop has an Omega Speedmaster Pro for $3095. There are too many versions of this watch to keep track of. Is this a good one? Why does it come with a loop and a solid case back?

http://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch-311-33-42-30-01-001.html


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

That Speedy should come with the full kit, though it is coming from the grey, so you never know. Give the ref number a google. "This timepiece is offered with a special Moonwatch presentation box which contains a "NATO" strap, Velcro strap, a tool to change the bracelet and a book highlighting Speedmaster's adventures." from Omega's site when searching for the Ref No. 311.33.42.30.01.001
https://www.omegawatches.com/watche...rofessional-chronograph-42-mm/31133423001001/

I've glanced at this on on Joma, but could likely just get this from the AD as well.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Jomashop has an Omega Speedmaster Pro for $3095. There are too many versions of this watch to keep track of. Is this a good one? Why does it come with a loop and a solid case back?





Horohollis said:


> That Speedy should come with the full kit, though it is coming from the grey, so you never know.


This one is definitely legit, I inspected it at an AD in Charleston last month.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

$379 with code SDHYDRO379

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOCA-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

$858 with code AFFCHRONO858 - 6% Befrugal = $806

Edox Chronorally 01116-37NPN-GIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Is that an all weather thread pattern ?



nordwulf said:


> $858 with code AFFCHRONO858 - 6% Befrugal = $806
> 
> Edox Chronorally 01116-37NPN-GIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Is that an all weather thread pattern ?


Yes. It actually helps keep your wrist on your desk in any condition, even when you spill your coffee.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Huawei 42mm smart watch for $149.99 open box. This seems to be one of the more popular smart watches.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...5020533_watch_smartwatch_stainless_steel.html

$249.99 at Best Buy with 4.5 stars average review.
Huawei Smartwatch 42mm Stainless Steel Silver 55020533 - Best Buy


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Huawei 42mm smart watch for $149.99 open box. This seems to be one of the more popular smart watches.
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...5020533_watch_smartwatch_stainless_steel.html
> 
> ...


I personally have this but never really counted it as part of my watches lol. I can vouch that this price its a great one for what you get. This watch will get Android wear 2.0. How do I know? Well the Dev previews have been available for this watch and the LG Urbane 2, and also I have been using it☺.

Only negatives are the battery life (lasts about a little over a day with certain settings) and the size of the band is 18mm tapers to 22mm at the lugs. So your best bet look wise is to run the stock straps unless you don't care about using 18mm straps.

Its literally been out of my rotation for a good while. I play with it because of the Dev previews and if going out and need to be connected with my phone. But other than that its a decent deal bottom line ?.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Is that an all weather thread pattern ?


Oh God, I didn't get it at first,,, but boy what a laugh.

I try to keep my respect to Edox, but it's getting harder and harder... Their watches are either too generic with no personality, or ridiculously blunt/edgy.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Originally Posted by *JOEYBONES*  
Is that an all weather thread pattern ?



RidingDonkeys said:


> Yes. It actually helps keep your wrist on your desk in any condition, even when you spill your coffee.


I now understand desk diving 

Back to hoping my desk pilot can navigate above the coffee mug this morning.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> $379 with code SDHYDRO379
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOCA-NIN Men's Watch , watches


Of course with the black/red quartz being delivered tomorrow from Ashford the auto is on sale again! Is Ashford pretty good at handling returns?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Of course with the black/red quartz being delivered tomorrow from Ashford the auto is on sale again! Is Ashford pretty good at handling returns?


my dead on arrival Auto is back with Ashford. a very disappointing 3-4 weeks being quoted for repairs.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Oh God, I didn't get it at first,,, but boy what a laugh.
> 
> I try to keep my respect to Edox, but it's getting harder and harder... Their watches are either too generic with no personality, or ridiculously blunt/edgy.


What's so blunt and edgy about the chronorally? I think the pushers are this big so you can use the chronograph with gloves. Sure, they look different than any average chronograph but isn't that the point of these? I think that strap with tire pattern is the best feature.

Chronorally - Sporting instruments


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> What's so blunt and edgy about the chronorally? I think the pushers are this big so you can use the chronograph with gloves. Sure, they look different than any average chronograph but isn't that the point of these? I think that strap with tire pattern is the best feature.
> 
> Chronorally - Sporting instruments


Not edgy as in having a sharp shape, but having the appearance of "excessive-hardcore-wanna be". Maybe I misused the word.
I think the pushers are good and functional, too. The tire pattern is something too much for me, though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot 7750 chronograph for $688.99. Promo code SUMMERLUXURY50 makes it $638.99. BeFrugal 8% cash back makes it $587.87 net. That seems like a great price for this particular model.

Tissot T0356141605101 Watches,Men's Couturier Auto Chrono Black Gen. Leather & Dial Orange Accents, Sport Tissot Quartz Watches


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yes. It actually helps keep your wrist on your desk in any condition, even when you spill your coffee.


Well, it's okay, but it's not as grippy as the OMG Speedmaster.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

$89.99 with free shipping: Bulova 96B230 Military









Ebay seller: watcheshalfprice


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like Invicta has a Hydro-Sub homage, LOL!

"As Is" Invicta 48mm Grand Diver Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch



shmaiz3r said:


> Oh God, I didn't get it at first,,, but boy what a laugh.
> 
> I try to keep my respect to Edox, but it's getting harder and harder... Their watches are either too generic with no personality, or ridiculously blunt/edgy.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Looks like Invicta has a Hydro-Sub homage, LOL!


Thanks for that. I don't think I can ever look at my Hydro-Sub the same way now!


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

garf666 said:


> my dead on arrival Auto is back with Ashford. a very disappointing 3-4 weeks being quoted for repairs.


Not sure I follow. Why would you accept repairs on a new watch? Exchange for new or return outright would seem like the only choices most would consider.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Of course with the black/red quartz being delivered tomorrow from Ashford the auto is on sale again! Is Ashford pretty good at handling returns?


I would keep the quartz w/rubber and wait for a deal on the auto w/SS. That way you can have the best of both worlds.

If you return the quartz to Ashford - expect to pay return shipping and possibly a restocking fee.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. My auto arrived with a faulty crown, and Ashford was very quick to send me a replacement (sent mine to them on Monday, received a new one on Friday).



garf666 said:


> my dead on arrival Auto is back with Ashford. a very disappointing 3-4 weeks being quoted for repairs.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

xmonger said:


> I would keep the quartz w/rubber and wait for a deal on the auto w/SS. That way you can have the best of both worlds.


Agreed. The automatic HydroSubs with bracelets were $399, and the bracelet is definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Did we miss another "Pulsometer " moment ? o|

Just look at the price on this Fortis :


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> Did we miss another "Pulsometer " moment ? o|
> 
> Just look at the price on this Fortis :


Holy smokes, I am willing to pay that price any day, over the $79 pulsometer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> What's so blunt and edgy about the chronorally? I think the pushers are this big so you can use the chronograph with gloves. Sure, they look different than any average chronograph but isn't that the point of these? I think that strap with tire pattern is the best feature.
> 
> [Sorry, post count low and had to delete the links and photo.]


I bought the ss version with the red pusher last year during Ashford's Black Friday sale. Was initially wondering how does Edox compares to other makes like Oris, but I took the jump anyways with the $799 price tag.

I must say that I am pretty impressed & am glad that I bought it. Yeah, the red pusher is kinda loud, but I kinda dig that as one of the "features". The rear is an exhibition caseback and the caliber is based on the 7750. It is nice to look at & I have taken it off a couple of times to admire. Rubber strap wise, I would have preferred it to be a tad wider, but it is sturdy and imparts enough confidence in me to have it worn often.

Reckon the design is either you like it or you don't. And I am glad that the appeal is limited, else the price would be way worse. This is sitting in the same league as my Oris Great Barrier Reef LE and sees a lot more wear time recently as one of my daily beater. At $858 for the black (DLCed I think) I reckon it is a pretty good price.

Congratz to whoever decide to jump at this deal.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

xmonger said:


> Not sure I follow. Why would you accept repairs on a new watch? Exchange for new or return outright would seem like the only choices most would consider.


Because they don't appear to have any more autos on bracelet left


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Whoa on the Fortis MarineMaster, I would have definitely snagged one of those.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> Did we miss another "Pulsometer " moment ? o|
> 
> Just look at the price on this Fortis :


I can't sleep now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Man.... that Fortis is a great deal !


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

thechin said:


> Did we miss another "Pulsometer " moment ? o|
> 
> Just look at the price on this Fortis :


Too good to be true?


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Huckberry has a sale on some Luminox watches: https://huckberry.com/store/luminox...mail&utm_source=The+Newsletter+(US+-+Central)

Not sure how this compares to other prices, but thought I would share.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Because they don't appear to have any more autos on bracelet left


See they have the blue auto still. Have requested a replacement. Will see their response


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

B&H is running a great deal on Huawei's smart watch right now -- $100 off select models, plus $25 off with promo code SMARTW, plus an extra $100 gift card on certain models. Not bad if you're looking for an Android Wear watch.

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Huawei+Watch&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another JeanRichard for $799. Purple dial looks nice. Code DMTERRASCP799

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-D01-11A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

That Fortis was probably the deal WTW was going to announce.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> That Fortis was probably the deal WTW was going to announce.


No.

And I'm seriously not trying to drag this out, but I had to move from Plan A to Plan B with this seller.

If it works out, I'll report. If it doesn't work out, I'll report anyway, just to stamp out the freaking brush fire I started.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

For those who live far far away from Fossil Outlet Stores, if you want to purchase a Del Rey Chronograph *MecaQuartz *in Black/Black or one in Cream/Brown, let me know I am making a trip soon and willing to help you guys out!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> For those who live far far away from Fossil Outlet Stores, if you want to purchase a Del Rey Chronograph *MecaQuartz *in Black/Black or one in Cream/Brown, let me know I am making a trip soon and willing to help you guys out!


Sorry if it was posted earlier but what are the prices on the Del Rey's?


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> No.
> 
> And I'm seriously not trying to drag this out, but I had to move from Plan A to Plan B with this seller.
> 
> If it works out, I'll report. If it doesn't work out, I'll report anyway, just to stamp out the freaking brush fire I started.


Well, let me know when you finally get confirmation. I've got the sky writing planes on standby. Times Square is ready to broadcast the announcement on the electronic billboards. Just waiting for your go ahead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macchina (Apr 9, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> For those who live far far away from Fossil Outlet Stores, if you want to purchase a Del Rey Chronograph *MecaQuartz *in Black/Black or one in Cream/Brown, let me know I am making a trip soon and willing to help you guys out!


Is the MecaQuartz an upgraded movement beyond standard Fossil?


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

theague said:


> Too good to be true?


Price mistake - no doubt any successful orders will be cancelled...but you never know.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

thechin said:


> Did we miss another "Pulsometer " moment ? o|
> 
> Just look at the price on this Fortis :


Are you sure they sell watches not audio cables? It happened before...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I think this is the only reasonably priced automatic Elysee left on Amazon at $226.58. There are only 2 left, which means if somebody buys one the price will jump to around $400.
> 
> Now $221.03.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-80545-Classic--Display-Automatic/dp/B010TJF1DM/


One remaining now. Price jumped to $414.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

theague said:


> Too good to be true?


Yeah, too good to be true... I ´ve been eyeing this model on evine for months now and , with very short exceptions, they have been on sale for $1295 minus 15% new customer rebate. At this price point until recently, the orange and yellow version were sold out and then the red came back at $1295. I felt even the $1295 minus 15% were too much for a "fun" watch that are pretty hard to flip. Pretty sure they either changed the price to this after they were all sold or there might be a tiny chance that one person really got it for this ridiculous price which I highly doubt.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

This is the lowest I have ever seen this model selling for:

Edox Hydro Sub Ltd Edition North Pole (bracelet and rubber strap ltd to 515 pieces):

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NBU-NBU Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches (you know how to get to the right page)

use code "DMHYDRO599" (thanks dealmoon!) and go through befrugal. It will most likely accept cashback. Brings it down to $564! <- code is unfortunately only valid today (8/23)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

macchina said:


> Is the MecaQuartz an upgraded movement beyond standard Fossil?


Short answer: yes

Slightly longer answer: Most Fossil chronos don't use a central timing hand, which is a no-no for actual chronograph use-- so they're already very low on the totem-pole and easy to surpass. The MecaQuartz movements are a hybrid Seiko design that's quartz at its core, but uses mechanical components for better feel and instant flyback. They're an acquired taste, though, and don't have a separate seconds hand.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Short answer: yes
> 
> Slightly longer answer: Most Fossil chronos don't use a central timing hand, which is a no-no for actual chronograph use-- so they're already very low on the totem-pole and easy to surpass. The MecaQuartz movements are a hybrid Seiko design that's quartz at its core, but uses mechanical components for better feel and instant flyback. They're an acquired taste, though, and don't have a separate seconds hand.


The VK63 used in the Del Rey line does not have a running seconds, but the VK64 (mechaquartz as well) in the Buchanan line *does* have a small running seconds. This color is much nicer in the flesh as well, and is smaller than the Del Rey line. It really has a vintage chronograph feel to it.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> For those who live far far away from Fossil Outlet Stores, if you want to purchase a Del Rey Chronograph *MecaQuartz *in Black/Black or one in Cream/Brown, let me know I am making a trip soon and willing to help you guys out!


Love my Del Rey. It's my only Fossil. Thanks for the offer! Here's a pic for folks thinking about it once they hear about the outlet price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

65% off Montblanc watches at ToM.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I just turned 66 , would I be considered an old fossil if I wore one ?



matlobi said:


> The VK63 used in the Del Rey line does not have a running seconds, but the VK64 (mechaquartz as well) in the Buchanan line *does* have a small running seconds. This color is much nicer in the flesh as well, and is smaller than the Del Rey line. It really has a vintage chronograph feel to it.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Great price on a beautiful watch.

If I hadn't gotten on the $399 Auto w/SS deal - I would be all over this one.

You will not regret getting this watch.



Uhrman said:


> This is the lowest I have ever seen this model selling for:
> 
> Edox Hydro Sub Ltd Edition North Pole (bracelet and rubber strap ltd to 515 pieces):
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just turned 66 , would I be considered an old fossil if I wore one ?


Funny you should say that, Tom and Kosta Kartsotis selected the name Fossil for their company because it was the nickname they used for their father.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

ryguy87 said:


> For those who live far far away from Fossil Outlet Stores, if you want to purchase a Del Rey Chronograph *MecaQuartz *in Black/Black or one in Cream/Brown, let me know I am making a trip soon and willing to help you guys out!


Okay so guys, I think the price is just a little below $50, anyone needs one? PM me if you want me to grab one for you. =)

Seems like there is one black/black left and a few cream/brown left.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> This is the lowest I have ever seen this model selling for:
> 
> Edox Hydro Sub Ltd Edition North Pole (bracelet and rubber strap ltd to 515 pieces):
> 
> ...


Great deal indeed, about what I paid early this year: rubber band, changing tool with pins in a huge box are all included FYI.
How many are left? They were supposed to be limited to 515 copies ( mine is 178/515)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Great deal indeed, about what I paid early this year: rubber band, changing tool with pins in a huge box are all included FYI.
> How many are left? They were supposed to be limited to 515 copies ( mine is 178/515)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like there are a bunch left. I test added 100 to my cart and it didn't go out of stock...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> 65% off Montblanc watches at ToM.


I was just about to post this. There are some pretty legit deals in that bunch. The modestly sized (38.5mm) Star Chronograph is a steal at $1649 new in box. The Nicolas Rieussec that went for $5k was an amazing deal.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

ryguy87 said:


> Okay so guys, I think the price is just a little below $50, anyone needs one? PM me if you want me to grab one for you. =)
> 
> Seems like there is one black/black left and a few cream/brown left.


Thanks for hooking me up with a cream dial Ryan! Can't wait to check it out!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

garf666 said:


> See they have the blue auto still. Have requested a replacement. Will see their response


suddenly now I've asked for a replacement, my watch has already been repaired despite the fact I was told it would take 3-4 weeks.
Also they said that they could refund but not replace as they have no stock, even though the blue dial version clearly is in stock.

have asked for details of the repairs made before I make my decision.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

garf666 said:


> suddenly now I've asked for a replacement, my watch has already been repaired despite the fact I was told it would take 3-4 weeks.
> Also they said that they could refund but not replace as they have no stock, even though the blue dial version clearly is in stock.
> 
> have asked for details of the repairs made before I make my decision.


That seems strange as Ashford is usually pretty good with their inventory management on their website. I'd be curious too as I don't necessarily trust 3rd parties doing their own warranty work on a watch. Heard a few bad stories about this from Jomashop and other grey market sellers. Then again, it's a small risk to take for big savings.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of watches is having a 20% off Wednesday sale - looks like there might be a deal or two mixed in there.

Watch Wednesday Watch Deals: Use Code WATCHWED and Get an Extra 20% Off This Sale | World of Watches


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

If you use the filter and select - "UNISEX" it brings up two LEGEND automatics that are $52.99. I ordered the black one, it came to $42.39.

I have no idea why I bought it , but it felt like I was loosing money if I didn't buy it



JOEYBONES said:


> World of watches is having a 20% off Wednesday sale - looks like there might be a deal or two mixed in there.
> 
> Watch Wednesday Watch Deals: Use Code WATCHWED and Get an Extra 20% Off This Sale | World of Watches


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

JOEYBONES said:


> If you use the filter and select - "UNISEX" it brings up two LEGEND automatics that are $52.99. I ordered the black one, it came to $42.39.
> 
> I have no idea why I bought it , but it felt like I was loosing money if I didn't buy it


A Sub homage with a NH35 automatic movement and solid link bracelet for $53 sounds like a decent deal actually!


----------



## scoff (Aug 20, 2008)

Negakinu said:


> A Sub homage with a NH35 automatic movement and solid link bracelet for $53 sounds like a decent deal actually!


Yeah but I'm Looking at UPS Express Air 3-5 Days: $82.99 USD чорт побери.
Otherwise it's a pretty good deal.

PS: I believe shipping is free or rather inexpensive if you're in the US.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I ordered the green quartz at $28.82 shipped. Also no idea why.



JOEYBONES said:


> If you use the filter and select - "UNISEX" it brings up two LEGEND automatics that are $52.99. I ordered the black one, it came to $42.39.
> 
> I have no idea why I bought it , but it felt like I was loosing money if I didn't buy it


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I was just about to post this. There are some pretty legit deals in that bunch. The modestly sized (38.5mm) Star Chronograph is a steal at $1649 new in box. The Nicolas Rieussec that went for $5k was an amazing deal.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


They had at least 10 of the Nicolas Rieussecs, and they are now sold out. Several other models still available.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This isn't a crazy deal but it's about $100 or so less then you normally see these for:

Oris Aquis 43mm on bracelet....$995 from Authentic Watches

73376534154MB Oris Aquis Divers Date 43mm Mens Watch - AuthenticWatches.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

We have a deal! Be right back.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol awesome reference 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Tapping fingers. ...

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

F5; F5


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> This isn't a crazy deal but it's about $100 or so less then you normally see these for:
> 
> Oris Aquis 43mm on bracelet....$995 from Authentic Watches
> 
> 73376534154MB Oris Aquis Divers Date 43mm Mens Watch - AuthenticWatches.com


I agree that is a decent price. Amazon has had several variations of that watch at or very near that price for a few weeks now. Some with free shipping and free returns. Also I prefer to deal with Amazon over other vendors when I can.

This is the green bezel variant for $1010

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-7337653...1_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RDDJ5DTBB8Y6GWMKQ93C

This is the orange markers for $1020

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-7337653...1_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T0K2Q0KTNSTA3APE8CJ4

and finally the black on black but no Prime and no free returns

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-7337653...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=T0K2Q0KTNSTA3APE8CJ4


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry for the delays and drama. To all who supported me through this, to all who criticized me, to all who were indifferent, I have one thing to say ...

Balls.

The only Ball watches I have ever seen on sale, new, for under $1,000 are the occasional ones with the Santa Fe logo. Meh.

Well, there's a Japanese shop via Rakuten, BlueK, that has *21 models under $1,000*. (Thank you, depressed Japanese Yen!)

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search/?sm=2&k=Ball&sid=bluek3&tl=558929

Many of these appear to be now discontinued models. And it should be noted that after they add their taxes, fees and shipping some of these pop back over $1,000 a little. But they still seem to be _multiple_ hundreds less than anywhere else. In several cases, I've found they're selling them new for less than others are selling them used. I don't know why -- not even other shops in Rakuten are selling them this low. But this appears to be a reputable shop that does a lot of business in Japan. And I don't expect these deals to continue when everybody starts attempting to buy them. Hence the reason I was both A) excited enough to chirp about it; and B) jerky enough to want to get mine before T-Navigator 2.0 happened.

I initially tried to buy this: Ball Engineer Master II Moonphase -- for under a grand (!!!) The one with the glowing tritium moon (!!!)









But I kept waiting and waiting for a Paypal invoice. I got one message from the store asking me to communicate via a different email, then I did, and days of nothing. When you order from Rakuten, you often get sort of a form letter or two in your email in Japanese characters before the actual letter from the store where the details of the deal are fleshed out. I had received those, and didn't really pay attention to them. I then tried ordering the watch again, and again got that sort of form, but this time translated it by Google translate. They were telling me the watch was out of stock. Duh, me.

(Meanwhile, I'm catching grief daily for stupidly posting about my excitement over this discovery on WUS before I confirmed my watch was on the way.)

So then I switched over to this one: Ball Trainmaster GMT - also under a grand (!!!) and with the GMT hour that glows in tritium (!!!)









That order just went through (!!!) I just got my Paypal ordinance, paid, and am now awaiting shipping!

But we aren't out of the woods on drama yet. Because now I see this very same watch posted for $100 less, about $874 before taxes and shipping (!!!) a sale that starts Sept. 3. I just wrote them and asked them if they will honor the sale price with me. If they won't; I'll cancel my order and wait for the sale.

Oh, and take note of the �¥2,000 off coupon code at the top of their page!

Once this deal is fully consummated, and I get all those Rakuten points I can use to reduce the price of my next purchase, I plan to go back for this one: Ball Stockman Classic automatic, $703 (which will then be reduced by my points discount into the $600s). INSANE price.









.... though I am mindful of the fact that my opportunity will likely go away because I shared this.

Keep in mind, this isn't like ordering from World of Watches. I'd suggest having Google Translate handy and doing a lot of copying and pasting into their translation boxes.

Anyway, I hope you enjoyed the excitement I inadvertently interjected into the dog days of August. Have a Ball!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> We have a deal! Be right back.


I'd be okay with you just sharing a deal when you have it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

boze said:


> I'd be okay with you just sharing a deal when you have it.


That post took a bit of time to compose. Especially at work. Try to have fun.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That post took a bit of time to compose. Especially at work. Try to have fun.


Wow...those are nice!!! especially those top 2!!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Of course it would have to be a brand I would have 0 interest in


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

There may actually also be some super-great Ball deals there above $1,000. I just wasn't looking in that range.

Weirdly, I checked BlueK's prices on other watch models, and they aren't anything special.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

City74 said:


> Of course it would have to be a brand I would have 0 interest in


I've never owned one, but everybody who has/does seems to rave about them.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've never owned one, but everybody who has/does seems to rave about them.


Oh I think they are fantastic looking and the quality I am sure is great just to dressy for me. Nice finds tho and hope the deals go thru


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've never owned one, but everybody who has/does seems to rave about them.


Every time I thing about getting a watch with Tritium markers, I end up seriously considering Ball. 
I have yet to buy one, but that's a solid deal and if it wasn't for this thread, I'd have funds to get one now.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That post took a bit of time to compose. Especially at work. Try to have fun.












All kidding aside, I poked some fun at this whole drama last week. But we all appreciate your efforts. Great deals and very exciting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That moonphase is very cool, but sold out everywhere.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Well here's a bargain in the UK, as it's very rare in this group to find one.

http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collec...teel-black-pvd-ezm-7-s-steel-black-pvd-sn-362

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've never owned one, but everybody who has/does seems to rave about them.


I love my world timer even if the tritium is over rated. The overall design and color combination is great.

I considered one of the BMW pre-orders before, but ended up not going for it. They have another one now with the TMT temperature indicator for $1999. From a quick search, that seems like a good price.
BMW TMT

I'm also watching for a deal on an Eternity. The dial is fantastic in person.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 9142242
> 
> 
> View attachment 9142250
> ...


Say what you want about posts like this but he's making it fun to keep reading.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Balls. It's always about balls. And money. 
Balls and money.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That post took a bit of time to compose. Especially at work. Try to have fun.


Hey, I appreciated your Balls, I have placed an order for one even. Only time I have ever seen Balls even close to that low they were used Balls. Nobody wants used Balls. In the end this deal is worth the shot, and I had to bite on that stockmann with the blue numerals. And no, I am not sorry that I bit on them. The Balls that is.


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Balls. It's always about balls. And money.
> Balls and money.


And balls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sorry for the delays and drama. To all who supported me through this, to all who criticized me, to all who were indifferent, I have one thing to say ...
> 
> Balls.
> 
> ...


Man if only the Engineer Master II Diver was around $700 I wouldn't be able to resist the Balls.

Pic for reference:


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sorry for the delays and drama. To all who supported me through this, to all who criticized me, to all who were indifferent, I have one thing to say ...
> 
> Balls.
> 
> ...


Well, I for one am glad that you were able to finally arrange your Balls after so much trouble. Nothing like having your Balls just hanging there in space. I'm glad you were there to handle Balls for us. I hope that everything goes smoothly with your Balls. Thank you for showing us your Balls. They are very nice Balls.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I heard that if you buy two BlueK Balls, they give you a free Schaft album.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Seriously. It took Balls to post that after all that drama.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I feel like I'm back in third grade. I'm definitely not above snagging some low hanging fruit for a laugh, but don't you think the ball jokes are just a little too easy? Some of you dudes need to get out a little more...breath some fresh air...dare I say, speak to a woman occasionally?


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

kyfra said:


> I feel like I'm back in third grade. I'm definitely not above snagging some low hanging fruit for a laugh, but don't you think the ball jokes are just a little too easy? Some of you dudes need to get out a little more...breath some fresh air...dare I say, speak to a woman occasionally?


What a ball buster. Amiright?


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

kyfra said:


> I feel like I'm back in third grade. *I'm definitely not above snagging some low hanging fruit for a laugh*, but don't you think the ball jokes are just a little too easy? Some of you dudes need to get out a little more...breath some fresh air...dare I say, speak to a woman occasionally?


This was intentional right?

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

kyfra said:


> I feel like I'm back in third grade. I'm definitely not above snagging some low hanging fruit for a laugh, but don't you think the ball jokes are just a little too easy? Some of you dudes need to get out a little more...breath some fresh air...dare I say, speak to a woman occasionally?


Heh heh, you said "low hanging fruit," heh heh.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

kyfra said:


> I feel like I'm back in third grade. I'm definitely not above snagging some low hanging fruit for a laugh, but don't you think the ball jokes are just a little too easy? Some of you dudes need to get out a little more...breath some fresh air...dare I say, speak to a woman occasionally?


You shouldn't take life so seriously. You'll never make it out alive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm the least serious person you'll ever meet. I stopped maturing around 15. If I think a joke is too easy, it's too easy. But carry on fellas.

One request though...please spell ballz with a "z". Makes it slightly more funny.



NoRoadtrippin said:


> You shouldn't take life so seriously. You'll never make it out alive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Just stopped in TJ MAXX to check out the watches. Buttload of Filsons, quite a few citizens and about 4 luminox. They had 2 of these Seiko Kinetics for 89 bucks (if I read the tag correctly) white face and black face. I don't do gold but maybe some of you do.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

No, but I knew it if *dangled *it out there someone would take the bait.

woo-hoo, I got in on the ballz jokes!



Rivven said:


> This was intentional right?
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kyfra said:


> I'm the least serious person you'll ever meet. I stopped maturing around 15. If I think a joke is too easy, it's too easy. But carry on fellas.
> 
> One request though...please spell ballz with a "z". Makes it slightly more funny.


Unfortunately, the ballz watches are sold out.

Japan Trend Shop | Dragon Ball Z Battle of Gods Chronograph Watch


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

bc4393 said:


> Just stopped in TJ MAXX to check out the watches. Buttload of Filsons, quite a few citizens and about 4 luminox. They had 2 of these Seiko Kinetics for 89 bucks (if I read the tag correctly) white face and black face. I don't do gold but maybe some of you do.
> 
> View attachment 9144498


Really wish the TJ Maxx stores I've been to recently would have had a decent selection like that. I have a $200 gift card to there burning a hole in my pocket and wouldn't have minded getting something from the brands you mentioned.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I hate to break up all the fun with a deal , I see you guys are having a ball .

However Kohl's has the Bulova moon watch on sale for $412.50. Coupon - SPLURGE30 takes another 30% off and BeFrugal gets another 4%.

Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica UHF Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Look around carefully. I managed to find a Victorinox Officer's Chrono quartz gift box with knife for $139. Still not 100% sure it was all that hot a deal but it was decent.



F2W12 said:


> Really wish the TJ Maxx stores I've been to recently would have had a decent selection like that. I have a $200 gift card to there burning a hole in my pocket and wouldn't have minded getting something from the brands you mentioned.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

I just keep thinking "Idiocrasy" now. I can't get it out of my mind.











kyfra said:


> No, but I knew it if *dangled *it out there someone would take the bait.
> 
> woo-hoo, I got in on the ballz jokes!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

theague said:


> Man if only the Engineer Master II Diver was around $700 I wouldn't be able to resist the Balls.
> 
> Pic for reference:
> 
> View attachment 9143882


If they had the gray chronometer red 43 I'd have been all over it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> Look around carefully. I managed to find a Victorinox Officer's Chrono quartz gift box with knife for $139. Still not 100% sure it was all that hot a deal but it was decent.


Yeah, I hear ya. I found a Citizen BY0100-51H on clearance for $99. But the problem is that since I've had this gift card, I can't find anything decent at any store I visit. I was out of town on a short trip this past weekend and decided to hit up every TJ Maxx in the 90 minute drive back to my house. I stopped at 4 different stores, with the best thing being a couple of cheap Wengers. I need to find one with a good selection in Michigan. Or I need one of you guys to buy something and send it to me.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Those Fortis'es (Fortii?) are still sold out and the price has been adjusted on Evine. $1295.00


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> Those Fortis'es (Fortii?) are still sold out and the price has been adjusted on Evine. $1295.00


This one is $1110 - 15% off code NEWCUST= $943.50.

FORTIS 43mm Aeromaster Dawn Swiss Made Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph Watch


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Just got an email from Gemnation. This looks like a good price on this Alpina









http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Chronograph-Automatic-AL-725LWW4R16BRN-41145.html

$525, $488 after Befrugal

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Was just about to post this myself! Really is a nice looking, solid piece. My only issue and roadblock in not picking one up (well, other than being in selloff/consolidation mode now, as well as saving for some much needed updating on the condo) is that I think it would drive me nutz in having an automatic (and especially a 7750 chrono) without a continuous sweeping second hand. I know, it's just a matter of personal taste....but that's MY personal taste, LOL!



kyfra said:


> Just got an email from Gemnation. This looks like a good price on this Alpina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

ryguy87 said:


> Okay so guys, I think the price is just a little below $50, anyone needs one? PM me if you want me to grab one for you. =)
> 
> Seems like there is one black/black left and a few cream/brown left.


Needs some help here. Has anyone shipped to Europe from US? What would be the best way to ship out a package (fossil tin case size) to Europe? There has been some requests from Europe =D


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> This one is $1110 - 15% off code NEWCUST= $943.50.
> 
> FORTIS 43mm Aeromaster Dawn Swiss Made Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph Watch


I actually like this watch and the brand but WHY did they put the day to this stupid position and not right next to the date??


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

F2W12 said:


> Really wish the TJ Maxx stores I've been to recently would have had a decent selection like that. I have a $200 gift card to there burning a hole in my pocket and wouldn't have minded getting something from the brands you mentioned.


I have stainless steel blue dial version, and I love it. Wouldn't buy more than one kinetic at a time. But I wear it as my smart-beater, so it stays fully charged.
For $89 that's amazing, I paid twice that. No regrets though.
I have a rose gold but with black dial bambino, and Love it. So nothing wrong with rose gold at all.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Eterna Men's Adventic Automatic Black Genuine Alligator Silver-Tone Dial SSEterna 7660-41-65-1273 Watch
a big one 
use coupon june90 and befrugal


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Is WorldofWatches.com the same as Ewatches.com? Both have bad reseller ratings and similar Legend watches for sale. See the link below for the Ewatches Legend selection. If you copy and paste the model number you can find the same watch on WoW and use the coupon.

Legend Watches,Legend Watches for Men,Legend Watches for Women

***Update - looks like the coupon won't work on all Legend watches.



JOEYBONES said:


> If you use the filter and select - "UNISEX" it brings up two LEGEND automatics that are $52.99. I ordered the black one, it came to $42.39.
> 
> I have no idea why I bought it , but it felt like I was loosing money if I didn't buy it


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

ryguy87 said:


> Needs some help here. Has anyone shipped to Europe from US? What would be the best way to ship out a package (fossil tin case size) to Europe? There has been some requests from Europe =D


Well, I v used first class intnl package few times and worked well. 
13.5 usd or so
May I ask for fossil pricing? Cream del ray looks very tempting
https://ircalc.usps.com/Mobile/Mail...0.4&o=0&dpb=0&mdt=2016/08/24+08:00&ct=4&dvi=5


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

kyfra said:


> Just got an email from Gemnation. This looks like a good price on this Alpina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know: is this a very new or old model- I can´t find it on Alpina´s website and the movement looks less nicely decorated than the usual Alpina movements, particularly the rotor. Can´t find much information on this watch in general.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Uhrman said:


> I actually like this watch and the brand but WHY did they put the day to this stupid position and not right next to the date??


I have an Orient with the day/date separated like that but it's executed WAY better than this one... that just looks dumb and out of place.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I have a confession to make : I know Fortis makes great watches, but I can't understand why they have to make every watch have a face like a smashed crab.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I have a confession to make : I know Fortis makes great watches, but I can't understand why they have to make every watch have a face like a smashed crab.[/QUOTE
> 
> The Insecore looks more like a soft shell crab but that's just me


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> Does anyone know: is this a very new or old model- I can´t find it on Alpina´s website and the movement looks less nicely decorated than the usual Alpina movements, particularly the rotor. Can´t find much information on this watch in general.


This is a very old model. It is at the very least pre-2013. For at least the last 3-4 years Alpina has decorated its rotor in black, often with a "bumper" appearance. Great price for an internal bezel Swiss automatic chrono, though. Don't know if the movement is a true 7750 or an SW500, but I would guess from the age it is likely a 7750.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ryguy87 said:


> Needs some help here. Has anyone shipped to Europe from US? What would be the best way to ship out a package (fossil tin case size) to Europe? There has been some requests from Europe =D


To save cost, I would ship the watch itself and the manuals in a padded envelope. Fossil boxes aren't worth the extra shipping cost. I did this once and saved a lot.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

ewatches.com has the Eterna - Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel for $315.99 . June20 takes another $20.00 off. And 7% back from befrugal.

Eterna Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless SteelEterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watch


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> ewatches.com has the Eterna - Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel for $315.99 . June20 takes another $20.00 off. And 7% back from befrugal.
> 
> Eterna Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless SteelEterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watch


This is the quartz one fyi

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

xmonger said:


> Is WorldofWatches.com the same as Ewatches.com? Both have bad reseller ratings and similar Legend watches for sale. See the link below for the Ewatches Legend selection. If you copy and paste the model number you can find the same watch on WoW and use the coupon.
> 
> Legend Watches,Legend Watches for Men,Legend Watches for Women
> 
> ***Update - looks like the coupon won't work on all Legend watches.


World of Watches = eWatches


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I wonder if the Legend watches are mod friendly like the Invictas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 9142242
> 
> 
> View attachment 9142250
> ...


Would someone please explain the joke? ( I know the mystery deal context just not the smokestacks)


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

It's the smoke stack at a crematorium. It was symbolic of the deal we waited so long for 



For serious though : Google how the Vatican lets the public know whether a new pope has been selected.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Would someone please explain the joke? ( I know the mystery deal context just not the smokestacks)


WorthTheWrist posted that he was working on a deal. Out of concern for the site to say it was another "pricing mistake" once demand rose, he didn't post _what_ it was until it went through. It sparked a long discussion back a ways and then nothing because WTW wasn't sure if it was going to happen at all. It just went through and we got the info ... and a bunch of jokes about the watch maker, Ball. Basically extreme bated breath, like waiting for the next pope.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

ryguy87 said:


> Needs some help here. Has anyone shipped to Europe from US? What would be the best way to ship out a package (fossil tin case size) to Europe? There has been some requests from Europe =D


First class mail is cheap but does not come with tracking to 90% of the countries in europe so beware. To get a tracking # you need priority mail but that starts from $30 and up I think.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Truly a case of beauty being in the eye of the beholder. The unique separation of the day and date windows is exactly what drew me to my Fortis!



Uhrman said:


> I actually like this watch and the brand but WHY did they put the day to this stupid position and not right next to the date??


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

MacInFL said:


> World of Watches = eWatches


Also = thewatchery

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JOEYBONES said:


> ewatches.com has the Eterna - Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel for $315.99 . June20 takes another $20.00 off. And 7% back from befrugal.
> 
> Eterna Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless SteelEterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watch


This has a good quartz movement, the ETA 251.262, 27 jewels. Not top tier, one below, a $100 movement Anyway I bought it. The dial color is unusual but not crazy, I'm curious with the right strap I can make it work.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> This has a good quartz movement, the ETA 251.262, 27 jewels. Not top tier, one below, a $100 movement Anyway I bought it. The dial color is unusual but not crazy, I'm curious with the right strap I can make it work.


Normally not a chronograph or Eterna fanboy but I like this one. The Quartz movement is a bonus to me for one that may not get regular wrist time. A nice brown leather strap would be nice, I think you can make it work.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm dying to buy the Ball white Classic 40mm watch but I really dont need another watch and I have a few I need to sell before I can get more. UGH idk lol


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

*FORTIS 43mm F-43 Flieger Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph COSC Alarm Strap Watch*

Cant find this anywhere else for less than $7,000. Evine has it for $3,790.00. Main attraction for me is the alarm on the watch. I cant post links or pics yet.

www_evine_com/Product/630-288


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> Normally not a chronograph or Eterna fanboy but I like this one. The Quartz movement is a bonus to me for one that may not get regular wrist time. A nice brown leather strap would be nice, I think you can make it work.


risky business, making something unconventional look somehow conventional.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Just when I started saving for a Fortis, I saw this, such a beautiful watch for $488, I should stop coming to this forum before I go completely broke.....


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ashford Edox Hydro Sub Quartz on bracelet


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not normally a chrono person but this one looks great. Plus 1) it looks like the same case as the Kontiki Date and comes with a bracelet and 2) I have no aversion to quartz for convenience. Thanks for posting!



JOEYBONES said:


> ewatches.com has the Eterna - Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel for $315.99 . June20 takes another $20.00 off. And 7% back from befrugal.
> 
> Eterna Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless SteelEterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watch


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Ashford Edox Hydro Sub Quartz on bracelet


As much as I've sneered at the lopsided design of these my gut tells me I'm going to end up with one. Almost pulled the trigger on the LE yesterday and now this...can't hold out much longer.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

thechin said:


> Just when I started saving for a Fortis, I saw this, such a beautiful watch for $488, I should stop coming to this forum before I go completely broke.....


What do the two crowns do


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like internal rotating bezel


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I'm not normally a chrono person but this one looks great. Plus 1) it looks like the same case as the Kontiki Date and comes with a bracelet and 2) I have no aversion to quartz for convenience. Thanks for posting!


I wonder if the bracelet matches the one for Kontiki 3 or 4 hand. The auto chronograph one has thicker endlinks.


----------



## JoseyWales1847 (Oct 8, 2015)

thechin said:


> Just when I started saving for a Fortis, I saw this, such a beautiful watch for $488, I should stop coming to this forum before I go completely broke.....


Where do you find that watch for $488?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> I wonder if the bracelet matches the one for Kontiki 3 or 4 hand. The auto chronograph one has thicker endlinks.


Just a heads up, the 3 and 4 handers have different cases as well. I owned the 3 hand date and had a set of the 4 hand end links and they were marked with a different reference number underneath and did not properly fit the 3 hander. The case shape of the 4 hand is similar to the chronograph but not as thick. The date model has I believe a longer and flatter case (the lug to lug length definitely seemed longer than the chronograph version).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JoseyWales1847 said:


> Where do you find that watch for $488?


Gemnation after cashback

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=32817298


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

This Alpina looks cool. But it's movement finish and decoration is terrible, looks like base


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> I wonder if the bracelet matches the one for Kontiki 3 or 4 hand. The auto chronograph one has thicker endlinks.


Once again, this Eterna quartz chrono watch looks much better in person! It has the same bracelet as the 4-hands that Jomashop had- they both have a bracelet number that is the same (0268-0217). The problem might be matching different generations. I know some have said there are definite conflicts. For $300 this seems like a real good deal!


----------



## mshedden (Aug 25, 2016)

Found All Citizen's reduced by additional 25% at Priceton Watches, and additionally (on anything) an extra $10 off $99+ with promo code FRIEND10, $20 off $199+ using code FRIEND20

Have this on the way for $167, shipped free (was $221 prior to sale and coupon) - best price I've found anywhere currently.

Citizen BN0151-09L


----------



## mshedden (Aug 25, 2016)

Duh, typo... *Princeton Watches* and its 20% off Citizens, not 25%!!


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

JomaShop:

MONDAINE
Railways Retro Automatic White Dial Black Leather Swiss Men's Watch
Item No. A132.30345.11SBB


SUMMER SALE
retail:$595.00 
was:$425.00
$299.00 (50% off)

*Code AD10 drops the price to $289.00

(Black dial is the same price)

Strange:
1) dial photo does not display 'AUTOMATIC'
2) case thickness listed as 6 mm


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mshedden said:


> Found All Citizen's reduced by additional 25% at Priceton Watches, and additionally (on anything) an extra $10 off $99+ with promo code FRIEND10, $20 off $199+ using code FRIEND20
> 
> Have this on the way for $167, shipped free (was $221 prior to sale and coupon) - best price I've found anywhere currently.
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I think I saw this model here for $140 last week from ashford via discount coupon.
Not saying you got a bad price at all, but it can be a bit lower if whoever wants it can wait.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

mshedden said:


> Found All Citizen's reduced by additional 25% at Priceton Watches, and additionally (on anything) an extra $10 off $99+ with promo code FRIEND10, $20 off $199+ using code FRIEND20
> 
> Have this on the way for $167, shipped free (was $221 prior to sale and coupon) - best price I've found anywhere currently.
> 
> ...


I think jomashop has this for $149.99 before any coupon.
Only downside, it ships in 3-5 weeks!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mshedden (Aug 25, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> I think jomashop has this for $149.99 before any coupon.
> Only downside, it ships in 3-5 weeks!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I did find that, but 3-5 weeks didn't work for me. A good deal if someone can wait tho (although Princeton is an Authorised Dealer, so factory warranty applies to the plus side).


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

patrolmi said:


> Once again, this Eterna quartz chrono watch looks much better in person! It has the same bracelet as the 4-hands that Jomashop had- they both have a bracelet number that is the same (0268-0217). The problem might be matching different generations. I know some have said there are definite conflicts. For $300 this seems like a real good deal!


I have a feeling it's true, it's better in person, glad you said that. We'll see.


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

I'm kind of obsessed with Gigandet right now, and Amazon UK have an extra £100 off the Gigandet Supergraph for the next few hours, down to £79.93. Trying hard to resist as I've already bought two pieces this week. I think the deal is Prime exclusive for another 20 minutes or so, then there's around 3 hours to run.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-S...P78YCAA9K&pf_rd_i=667357031&pf_rd_p=762243347


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> As much as I've sneered at the lopsided design of these my gut tells me I'm going to end up with one. Almost pulled the trigger on the LE yesterday and now this...can't hold out much longer.


Do it! Every collection needs a quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I didn't see this posted so I thought I would share: Victorinox VSA Divemaster 43mm in WHITE for $199 at Massdrop.










Not everyone's style but I'd have no problem rocking it!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-divemaster-500m-watch?referer=T3UGSY

(Shamelessly stolen from another watch forum I saw this deal at. Thank you WF.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

evine has the Gerbil GV2 motorcycle watches for $339.68 in a variety of colors . Same watch pictured below is $3,295.00 on Amazon

(No gerbils were harmed during the posting of this deal)

GV2 by Gevril 48mm Motorcycle Limited Edition Swiss Made Automatic Leather Strap Watch


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> Do it! Every collection needs a quartz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


every collection needs a few quartz


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

garf666 said:


> every collection needs a few quartz


I'd rather have a few pints.

Citizen AN9000 chronograph for $114.99. Don't think I've seen this model before.

Citizen AN9000 Mens Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## Bryan Liu (Mar 24, 2016)

Push!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I am strangely attracted to those citizens. Only issues are short hands and they don't appear to be eco drives.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Once again, this Eterna quartz chrono watch looks much better in person! It has the same bracelet as the 4-hands that Jomashop had- they both have a bracelet number that is the same (0268-0217). The problem might be matching different generations. I know some have said there are definite conflicts. For $300 this seems like a real good deal!


FYI to all, that's the same part # that's on my KonTiki date bracelet (older, bigger, and better hour triangles). At $300 you are basically getting the watch head for free given the bracelet costs from ADs. I will post in the KonTiki thread when mine arrives to confirm, though. To consolidate what's known about the models: I'm not sure if that bracelet fits the newer KonTiki model with the small triangles and, as noted above, the automatic chronograph movement KonTiki's are different cases/bracelets for sure.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I'd rather have a few pints.
> 
> Citizen AN9000 chronograph for $114.99. Don't think I've seen this model before.
> 
> Citizen AN9000 Mens Stainless Steel Chronograph Watch | eBay


These have odd lugs shape, so you won't be able to install your regular straps/bracelets without cutting them at the ends to fit the tight lug opening.
My collection would at least be doubled if it weren't for those... I'm almost thankful.


----------



## scoff (Aug 20, 2008)

RyanD said:


> I'd rather have a few pints.
> 
> Citizen AN9000 chronograph for $114.99. Don't think I've seen this model before.


Same price in Jomashop


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's a really good price for that JeanRichard. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm trying to decide if it's worth it, but I ordered the Kontiki chrono about 10 days ago from WoW, I used some random $40 off $399+ I found online as I had missed some better deals the few days before and decided whatever I want it, it's only $40. About three hours later I got an email letting me know there was a 20% off coupon (once sometimes twice a week I guess) I called talked to someone and asked for the difference, they said 7-10 days no worries. I call today, and I'm being told that because I had used a coupon, my option is to return it and reorder, likely next Wednesday or tomorrow with the next 20% deal if the past is any indication. 

So, show of hands, is it worth saving the $44? 
I mean, I'm definitely ordering less from their group because I'm annoyed. I had been getting ready to place another order if they said they could do a credit to my account or a gift card or whatever, skipping that order. 
But to return it only to reorder... May just return it and cut my losses. I haven't sized it, or really messed with it so there shouldn't be a restock. 


Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Rivven said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's worth it, but I ordered the Kontiki chrono about 10 days ago from WoW, I used some random $40 off $399+ I found online as I had missed some better deals the few days before and decided whatever I want it, it's only $40. About three hours later I got an email letting me know there was a 20% off coupon (once sometimes twice a week I guess) I called talked to someone and asked for the difference, they said 7-10 days no worries. I call today, and I'm being told that because I had used a coupon, my option is to return it and reorder, likely next Wednesday or tomorrow with the next 20% deal if the past is any indication.
> 
> So, show of hands, is it worth saving the $44?
> I mean, I'm definitely ordering less from their group because I'm annoyed. I had been getting ready to place another order if they said they could do a credit to my account or a gift card or whatever, skipping that order.
> ...


Assuming the $44 is net including shipping I would do it.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Rivven said:


> I'm trying to decide if it's worth it, but I ordered the Kontiki chrono about 10 days ago from WoW, I used some random $40 off $399+ I found online as I had missed some better deals the few days before and decided whatever I want it, it's only $40. About three hours later I got an email letting me know there was a 20% off coupon (once sometimes twice a week I guess) I called talked to someone and asked for the difference, they said 7-10 days no worries. I call today, and I'm being told that because I had used a coupon, my option is to return it and reorder, likely next Wednesday or tomorrow with the next 20% deal if the past is any indication.
> 
> So, show of hands, is it worth saving the $44?
> I mean, I'm definitely ordering less from their group because I'm annoyed. I had been getting ready to place another order if they said they could do a credit to my account or a gift card or whatever, skipping that order.
> ...


I think the reason you have to return and reorder is because the accounting department tells them to do so, otherwise it's very hard to account for refunds and gift cards sent willy-nilly to anybody who calls them.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

thechin said:


> I think the reason you have to return and reorder is because the accounting department tells them to do so, otherwise it's very hard to account for refunds and gift cards sent willy-nilly to anybody who calls them.


Yeah, I totally get that, but... Honestly as a guy who worked in sales/customer service at a corporate retail level; it's easier for the customer to just handle the paperwork internally and help the customer out.

They could put notes in, or return and resell it internally to create a record.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$628 on a Terrascope. Wow.

That coupon code is recognized at Be Frugal, too, so their rebate would take it to $590!


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Not sure if others are aware, but i found out (the hard way) that if you have cash-back pending for buying a watch through befrugal and then return it for an exchange (watch was faulty), your cash-back gets cancelled!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Truly a case of beauty being in the eye of the beholder. The unique separation of the day and date windows is exactly what drew me to my Fortis!


Your example has a white on black day/date. The other one with the brown dial had black on white and looks terrible. I like your example.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

md29 said:


> Not sure if others are aware, but i found out (the hard way) that if you have cash-back pending for buying a watch through befrugal and then return it for an exchange (watch was faulty), your cash-back gets cancelled!


Well, think about it. You could order a bunch of watches, get the rebates pending, return the watches, and the store would then have no sale AND would have forked out cash to you for nothing.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

md29 said:


> Not sure if others are aware, but i found out (the hard way) that if you have cash-back pending for buying a watch through befrugal and then return it for an exchange (watch was faulty), your cash-back gets cancelled!


Thats been the case for years with most credit cards that offer cash back....welcome to the 21st century lol


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

An affordable with a little Gerald Genta-looking thing going on ... Bulova Marine Star 98D103, another one of those factory-authorized refurbishments (which I often think just means they replaced an old battery), for $84.99.

Bulova Men&apos;s 98D103 "Marine Star" Diamond Accented Stainless Steel Watch 042429448223 | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Timex on eBay has the Intelligent Quartz Yacht Racer in several different case (black, gunmetal, rose gold) and rubber strap (black, yellow) permutations EDIT: with the rose gold one going for $87.99.

That looks to be about half of what I see this watch for on Amazon and elsewhere.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intelligent...-Timex-Watch/262473288521?hash=item3d1ca08b49


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, think about it. You could order a bunch of watches, get the rebates pending, return the watches, and the store would then have no sale AND would have forked out cash to you for nothing.


I think he's making the point that if you exchange it, not just return it, you end up with the same watch but no cash back, since the cash back is tied to the original transaction.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Timex on eBay has the Intelligent Quartz Yacht Racer in several different case (black, gunmetal, rose gold) and rubber strap (black, yellow) permutations for $87.99.
> 
> That looks to be about half of what I see this watch for on Amazon and elsewhere.
> 
> Intelligent Quartz Yacht Racer Perfect Date Countdown Timer Timex Watch | eBay


I don't know anything about Yachts beyond they're big and go in the water but I've always liked this watch. I'd be down if it was the yellow version.

EDIT: Yellow one for me shows up at $220.99


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

agrberg said:


> I don't know anything about Yachts beyond they're big and go in the water but I've always liked this watch. I'd be down if it was the yellow version.
> 
> EDIT: Yellow one for me shows up at $220.99
> 
> View attachment 9155322


Excellent piece and really good for timimg pour overs!

And yes it is a really good price. Cheapest ive seem before on sales 99.99 and not at the same time. 









WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hughes. said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with Gigandet right now, and Amazon UK have an extra £100 off the Gigandet Supergraph for the next few hours, down to £79.93. Trying hard to resist as I've already bought two pieces this week. I think the deal is Prime exclusive for another 20 minutes or so, then there's around 3 hours to run.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-S...P78YCAA9K&pf_rd_i=667357031&pf_rd_p=762243347
> 
> View attachment 9150338


If you'll start shipping these to the States, you might could quit your day job. I want about 4 of them right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

theague said:


> Your example has a white on black day/date. The other one with the brown dial had black on white and looks terrible. I like your example.


+1 . The white background of the day/date wheel on the brown faced watch looks terrible. Your watch looks really nice, yet I´d still prefer if the day would be right next to the date.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, think about it. You could order a bunch of watches, get the rebates pending, return the watches, and the store would then have no sale AND would have forked out cash to you for nothing.


That would be true if you would just return the watch but, as far as I understood, did he return it for an exchange.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

£54 with code BSW25

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-automatic-watches-69/seiko-5-automatic-black-dial-snxe91-snxe91k1-snxe91k-mens-watch-8708.html

Display back, automatic, Seiko - what more do you want?


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hmm...seems like the only one on sale is the rose gold with black. Too bad, I kind of liked the gunmetal/black combo. A penny saved is a penny spent somewhere else.



agrberg said:


> I don't know anything about Yachts beyond they're big and go in the water but I've always liked this watch. I'd be down if it was the yellow version.
> 
> EDIT: Yellow one for me shows up at $220.99


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

...double


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Yes, that's what I was referring to...



GregoryD said:


> I think he's making the point that if you exchange it, not just return it, you end up with the same watch but no cash back, since the cash back is tied to the original transaction.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> I think he's making the point that if you exchange it, not just return it, you end up with the same watch but no cash back, since the cash back is tied to the original transaction.


If it's like model for like model, it seems wrong for them to do that.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Timex GMT 3. $70.99. Camel3 says it's not the lowest ever but it is goood. Whopping 47 mm, however.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L...p?pi=SL110&dpPl=1&dpID=51nIFwj4jjL&th=1&psc=1










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Timex GMT 3. $70.99. Camel3 says it's not the lowest ever but it is goood. Whopping 47 mm, however.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L...p?pi=SL110&dpPl=1&dpID=51nIFwj4jjL&th=1&psc=1
> 
> ...


Found it for $65 on eBay recently brand new. Free shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Timex GMT 3. $70.99. Camel3 says it's not the lowest ever but it is goood. Whopping 47 mm, however.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00L...p?pi=SL110&dpPl=1&dpID=51nIFwj4jjL&th=1&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


If it helps, it does wear smaller than 47mm due to the dogbowl shaped case.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom Rack has one left of the Disney Men's Apex Waving Mickey Men's Retro Watch at 70% off which is $52.97

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...ving-mickey-men-s-retro-watch?color=No+Color#


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If it's like model for like model, it seems wrong for them to do that.


Indeed. It seems like a lot of these online retailers receive the exchanged watch, cancel that order, then process a new one for the replacement watch when they send it out. At least that's how Watch Station said they process it so I knew I'd lose my cashback if I exchanged it instead of just placing another order and returning the original one.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom Haute Look has a bunch of Filson watches for sale . I know some deals have been posted recently, I am not sure if these prices are better or not .

Link

https://www.hautelook.com/shop/sear...udeFlash=true&division=Men&department=Watches


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> dart1214 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashford Edox Hydro Sub Quartz on bracelet
> ...


Wore the quartz deal all day today, it's fantastic for the money!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

RTea said:


> Indeed. It seems like a lot of these online retailers receive the exchanged watch, cancel that order, then process a new one for the replacement watch when they send it out. At least that's how Watch Station said they process it so I knew I'd lose my cashback if I exchanged it instead of just placing another order and returning the original one.


I would say if the cash back is a significant enough amount, it might be worth it to contact the cash back provider with documentation that the return and new purchase was, in fact, an exchange. My experience is that when there has been a dispute or cash back not reported, they contact the merchant. That may be the case as well in this type of situation --i.e. the cash back provider may contact the merchant and confirm that it's an exchange.

I recently had an issue with a Hamilton Pan Europ that I purchased from Ashford. The first one had a mechanical issue. When one came into stock, I contacted Ashford to see if an exchange could be worked out. Ashford indicated that they only had 1 in stock, and that the best way to ensure that I would get a replacement would be to purchase the one that they had in stock, and return the first one. I couldn't go through the cash back provider when purchasing the replacement since the Ashford supervisor had to override the price to get it to the same, lower price as the first defective one.

As it stands, the pending cash back from the first purchase still appears even after the return was processed. If the cash back is wiped out, I may shoot the cash back provider an email....Not sure if the time to do so is worth the $24 in cash back though.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Wore the quartz deal all day today, it's fantastic for the money!


Great photo. In some ways I like the red Hydro-Sub best of the bunch. The smoky dark sunburst dial is really rewarding to see in the right light, so is when the indices become invisible and you've got this eerie black dial. Looks great on the bracelet too, adds a quirk to the dressiness.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Has the Eterna Quartz chrono jumped up to $419 for anyone else?


----------



## scoff (Aug 20, 2008)

looks like a good price for a decent NATO strap (these run ~$13 on Amazon). eBay link
22mm only
grabbed myself 3


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Wore the quartz deal all day today, it's fantastic for the money!


My auto should be back with me within a week hopefully


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> $628 on a Terrascope. Wow.
> 
> That coupon code is recognized at Be Frugal, too, so their rebate would take it to $590!


If they had an aquascope for that price I'd be in the dog house at home


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sweet Terra deal! To pity they don't make any coupon for 60510-56-402-11A model - it's in my wish list.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Sweet Terra deal! To pity they don't make any coupon for 60510-56-402-11A model - it's in my wish list.


i'd be all over one of these like a rash if they had a sweet deal


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

Nordstrom Rack has one left of the Disney Men's Apex Waving Mickey Men's Retro Watch at 70% off which is $52.97



Thank you, it's now mine and soon to be joining my watch box with the Mickey watch that a number of us went crazy about recently.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just wanted to update you guys on a cool NATO strap I bought for my Victorinox Swiss Army watch (which I bought from TJ Maxx). The color of the NATO is Grey/orange but I prefer to call it "Smoke & Pumpkin", got it from eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112076592426?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT









I also decided to finally buy the Swiss Legend Abyssos automatic diver from Kmart for around $104 pre-cashback. I figure I'm selling an Invicta Subaqua so I have an open spot for a large diver. This beautiful combined with the fact it has the STP1-11 auto movement makes it an instant winner in my mind.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Coffee poured all over my legs and mobile phone, screen got crazy and sent the message, can be deleted.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Coffee poured all over my legs and mobile phone, screen got crazy and sent the message, can be deleted.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Bulova Accutron Gemini Chrono at Watches Half Price via Ebay down to 299.99. 35 available

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 64C104 Gemini Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch | eBay


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

vitekodessa said:


> *BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY*


True, but there have been a few from this thread who have purchased from this seller and the feedback has been generally positive. I believe most of the sellers items are stale stock from Macy's, etc and have been in like new condition. But it does need to be stated these are refurbished in some way, battery, etc.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> True, but there have been a few from this thread who have purchased from this seller and the feedback has been generally positive. I believe most of the sellers items are stale stock from Macy's, etc and have been in like new condition. But it does need to be stated these are refurbished in some way, battery, etc.


That sound strange - how a watch can be refurbished? Won't that cost much for a factory?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> That sound strange - how a watch can be refurbished? Won't that cost much for a factory?


Refurbished can be simply a customer return/display item/open box/old stock/ etc.
Other than the possibility of acceptable cosmetic wear, there is absolutely no reason to frown upon refurbished items as they are almost always tested for function and quality before reselling.

Edit: The only reason I'd avoid a refurb item is when I'm buying it as a gift.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

Stage Stores (stage.com)

Is continuing their 50% off sale which includes watches. In fact, a few weeks ago I picked up my brand new Bulova Moonwatch from them at a fantastic price.

Use promo code *50247.*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

trekkingman said:


> Nordstrom Rack has one left of the Disney Men's Apex Waving Mickey Men's Retro Watch at 70% off which is $52.97
> 
> Thank you, it's now mine and soon to be joining my watch box with the Mickey watch that a number of us went crazy about recently.


Walt Disney's 115th birthday is Dec. 5. (I don't know that off the top of my head; I looked it up.)

Need to organize another Mickey watch flash mob in WRUW that day.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm really digging mine. I would have preferred the gray lock on rubber if it were available.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

ryguy87 said:


> For those who live far far away from Fossil Outlet Stores, if you want to purchase a Del Rey Chronograph *MecaQuartz *in Black/Black or one in Cream/Brown, let me know I am making a trip soon and willing to help you guys out!


All the Cream/Brown is gone now and I only have the Black/Black left. If anyone is interested let me know!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

janusspiritius said:


> Coffee poured all over my legs and mobile phone, screen got crazy and sent the message, can be deleted.


Talk about Hot Deals...

:-(


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

bboybatac said:


> Stage Stores (stage.com)
> 
> Is continuing their 50% off sale which includes watches. In fact, a few weeks ago I picked up my brand new Bulova Moonwatch from them at a fantastic price.
> 
> Use promo code *50247.*


Brings the Bulova Moon Watch to $275 - or $261.25 after 5% BeFrugal cash back.

*** Charges me $20.63 sales tax in Ohio.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> True, but there have been a few from this thread who have purchased from this seller and the feedback has been generally positive. I believe most of the sellers items are stale stock from Macy's, etc and have been in like new condition. But it does need to be stated these are refurbished in some way, battery, etc.


Correct. I've done business with them before and have been pleased.

Not all their items are refurbished. One has to read the description and look for "new with tags" vs "refurbished".


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yep. I mean the same - it's is most likely SD, return or missing box.
It's not possible to "refurbish" a watch in most cases.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

I bought a different refurbished watch from this seller. Other than a couple minor cosmetic blemishes, every thing was perfect. The seller was easy to deal with and I would buy from them again if they had a watch I wanted.



vitekodessa said:


> *BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY*


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Brings the Bulova Moon Watch to $275 - or $261.25 after 5% BeFrugal cash back.
> 
> *** Charges me $20.63 sales tax in Ohio.


of course I just paid $100 more for it less than a month ago... DAMMIT!!!


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> of course I just paid $100 more for it less than a month ago... DAMMIT!!!


It didn't occur to me to check it against BeFrugal. Saving money is great, but I've been impressed with the Moonwatch. It definitely punches well above its weight despite any discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

actually, after shipping and tax it's more like 80, but what can you do?? tempted to buy another and hold onto it for future sale, but judging by the used market it's only going for ~300 anyway so not really worth it. I'll just suck up my loss and enjoy the watch (and it is a _very_ enjoyable piece).


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

bboybatac said:


> Stage Stores (stage.com)
> 
> Is continuing their 50% off sale which includes watches. In fact, a few weeks ago I picked up my brand new Bulova Moonwatch from them at a fantastic price.
> 
> Use promo code *50247.*


Nice deal! I grabbed one for myself. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Discount codes for ewatches.com

EXTRA15 for $15 off $75
EXTRA25 for $25 off $100
EXTRA60 for $60 off $200

Seiko SRP585K1 for $229.99 - $60 = $169.99. 7% cash back makes it $158 net.

Seiko Men's Silver-Tone Stainless Steel Black DialSeiko SRP585K1 Watch


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Keep your eyes open; that's about what I picked mine up for just a few months ago.



garf666 said:


> If they had an aquascope for that price I'd be in the dog house at home


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

bboybatac said:


> It didn't occur to me to check it against BeFrugal. Saving money is great, but I've been impressed with the Moonwatch. It definitely punches well above its weight despite any discount.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you happen to know if these come with the 3 year Bulova warranty when purchased through stage?
Thanks!


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

bboybatac said:


> Stage Stores (stage.com)
> 
> Is continuing their 50% off sale which includes watches. In fact, a few weeks ago I picked up my brand new Bulova Moonwatch from them at a fantastic price.
> 
> Use promo code *50247.*


Awesome deal, grabbed one for $275 + tax. Many thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

zetaplus93 said:


> Awesome deal, grabbed one for $275 + tax. Many thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The moonwatch is so much awesome for a quartz IMO lol









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Not sure if it was mentioned but an extra 5% through befrugal if using code A50247



zetaplus93 said:


> Awesome deal, grabbed one for $275 + tax. Many thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody need one of these to go with your Mickey watch? $7.94

https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Muppe...scsubtag=0431bf7c6bb811e6b12e8e10d06872100INT


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

bboybatac said:


> Stage Stores (stage.com)
> 
> Is continuing their 50% off sale which includes watches. In fact, a few weeks ago I picked up my brand new Bulova Moonwatch from them at a fantastic price.
> 
> Use promo code *50247.*


Thanks for mentioning this, BeFrugal also has 5% cashback, but you'll have to use their variant of the 50% coupon, A50247. Excellent deal, thanks for sharing. I couldn't resist grabbing one at that price.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B015K87QCQ

It showed $24.30 for me.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

*Mido M0184301106200 Multifort Mens Watch- Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic*

Retail *$990.00*
*$338.99*
You Save $651.01(66%)
​
@https://www_certifiedwatchstore_com/mido-m0184301106200-multifort-mens-watch-black-dial-stainless-steel-automatic.html

Mido Multifort Mens watch With Automatic Movement, Stainless steel case, Water resistant 100 meters/330 feet screwed down, Scratch resistant sapphire crystal with anti reflective treatment, Transparent case back and Case Diameter: 42 mm.

INFORMATION
MODEL Mido-M0184301106200
SERIES Multifort
BRAND Mido
GENDER Men's
MOVEMENT Automatic
CASE
DIAMETER 42 mm
CASE MATERIAL Stainless Steel
CASE SHAPE Round
DIAL
CRYSTAL Scratch Resistant Sapphire
DIAL COLOR Black
BAND
BAND MATERIAL Stainless Steel Band
BAND WIDTH 25 mm
FEATURES
FUNCTIONS Day and Date
CALENDAR Day, Date
ADDITIONAL INFO
UPC CODE 7612330128694


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

sobertram said:


> *Mido M0184301106200 Multifort Mens Watch- Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic*
> 
> Retail *$990.00*
> *$338.99*
> ...


Fixed the link for you.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

That's a good question. I checked Bulova's site and it does not list any Bealls stores (a subsidiary department store to Stage) to be authorized dealers in my area.

Although, I will mention that I received the watch with all of the commemorative packaging which included a card of authenticity with serial number.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The venerable inexpensive Casio diver is also at stage.com for approx $31.50 after 50% off coupon. I know many here speak highly of it.

Casio Anti Reverse Bezel Watch - Men's | Stage Stores


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

A couple of pearlers from CWS.

My beloved Multifort Titanium is now even cheaper at a miserly $400.99 delivered. If you haven't grabbed this yet, do yourself a favour. Read the feedback from others who have it (incl me) - it's one of the best watches I've ever bought regardless of cost.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...304405200-men-s-watch-automatic-movement.html










And what about if you would like a Longines quality dive watch for less than $400? Here's your chance. Mido Ocean Star for $360.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/mido-ocean-star-captain-iv-m0114301701602-automatic-watch.html










And finally, a lovely Valjoux dress auto chrono in nice 42 X 13.3 size for $639

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-m860741812.html


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Not sure if it has been brought up already but this one yesterday was $350.00 .. today it is $299 and selling quick from watches half price. (could not resist even though I told my self I was not buying another piece for the rest of the year).
Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 64C104 Gemini Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch | eBay









76% sold (50) that means they only have a few more specimens left.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Certina automatic for only $279 with code DMPODIUM279

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-087-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

coopc said:


> Fixed the link for you.


Thx!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

coopc said:


> Fixed the link for you.


Out of stock

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Weird. In stock through link, oos through website.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> Out of stock
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Shows 4 left in stock for me.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

RyanD said:


> Anybody need one of these to go with your Mickey watch? $7.94
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Muppe...scsubtag=0431bf7c6bb811e6b12e8e10d06872100INT


I don't know if you looked at the FINE PRINT but it says "Meets or exceeds all US Government requirements and regulations for Adult's watches." I didn't realize that there are government requirements for adult watches? Is there a rating system like for the movies? ;-)


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Very tempting. Almost pulled trigger but I like the great wall model better. $600 @ Joma

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The venerable inexpensive Casio diver is also at stage.com for approx $31.50 after 50% off coupon. I know many here speak highly of it.
> 
> Casio Anti Reverse Bezel Watch - Men's | Stage Stores


No offense to you (or anyone else who owns and likes it) but IMHO this is one of the most (if not _the _most) boring looking watches I have ever seen. And yet, it never fails to creep up in almost every f71 thread!

Please no more!!!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not sure if it has been brought up already but this one yesterday was $350.00 .. today it is $299 and selling quick from watches half price. (could not resist even though I told my self I was not buying another piece for the rest of the year).
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 64C104 Gemini Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9164442
> ...


These are refurbished. The same model by Bulova AcuSwiss has been around $369 for awhile


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Very tempting. Almost pulled trigger but I like the great wall model better. $600 @ Joma
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


You mean this one?

I love it. Bought for$550 when some awesome person put it on here.










Btw mine has been accurate to the second.

I'm sorry my photo skills are not the best.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

bboybatac said:


> Stage Stores (stage.com)
> 
> Is continuing their 50% off sale which includes watches. In fact, a few weeks ago I picked up my brand new Bulova Moonwatch from them at a fantastic price.
> 
> Use promo code *50247.*


Couldn't resist the Moon watch a such a amazing price, thanks for posting the deal!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> A couple of pearlers from CWS.
> 
> My beloved Multifort Titanium is now even cheaper at a miserly $400.99 delivered. If you haven't grabbed this yet, do yourself a favour. Read the feedback from others who have it (incl me) - it's one of the best watches I've ever bought regardless of cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

How about this Mido for just 293 ?

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/mido-commander-ii-mop-dial-mens-watch-m0162301611120.html#img-0


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> The venerable inexpensive Casio diver is also at stage.com for approx $31.50 after 50% off coupon. I know many here speak highly of it.
> 
> Casio Anti Reverse Bezel Watch - Men's | Stage Stores


Good beater watch but 50% off coupon doesn't seem to work (perhaps because it is one of their cyber deals and discounted 10% -lol).


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accu-Swiss hand wind for $269.99 - $60 EXTRA60 = $209.99. Cash back makes it under $200 net.

Bulova Accu-Swiss Men's Gemini Mechanical Brown Genuine Leather Beige Dial SSBulova Accu-Swiss 63A121 Watch


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> How about this Mido for just 293 ?
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/mido-commander-ii-mop-dial-mens-watch-m0162301611120.html#img-0


33mm ladies model incorrectly identified as mens


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

thedius said:


> No offense to you (or anyone else who owns and likes it) but IMHO this is one of the most (if not _the _most) boring looking watches I have ever seen. And yet, it never fails to creep up in almost every f71 thread!
> 
> Please no more!!!


I neither own it nor particularly like it but I know that many here do, so no offense taken. For some it was the watch that started them down the watch buying path of no return. There are many watches posted here, I have posted several, that I don't like and would never purchase to wear. But isn't that sorta the point of the thread, find a bargain and post it regardless of one's preference? After all, there may be a member, or a lurker, looking for exactly this watch and trying to save a few nickels in the process. And like it or not, $30 is a bargain for this watch and it may be the nicest watch said purchaser ever owns. Who am I, or you for that matter, to attempt to teach taste? No offense...

Edit - Doesn't appear that the coupon works anyway. I should have checked it before posting, would have saved several of us some time and composition. Apologies.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Porsche Design Flat Six Gold Bezel Automatic Men's Watch 6351.47.64.1256


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> Porsche Design Flat Six Gold Bezel Automatic Men's Watch 6351.47.64.1256


$830


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nighthawk $178 after coupon EXTRA60. Cash back makes it $165.50

Citizen Men's Nighthawk Multi-Function SS Black Dial Stainless SteelCitizen BJ7000-52E Watch


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

thechin said:


> How about this Mido for just 293 ?
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/mido-commander-ii-mop-dial-mens-watch-m0162301611120.html#img-0


Misprint. It's a lady's watch, 33mm.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Nighthawk $178 after coupon EXTRA60. Cash back makes it $165.50
> 
> Citizen Men's Nighthawk Multi-Function SS Black Dial Stainless SteelCitizen BJ7000-52E Watch


How do you get cash back on the site?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> These are refurbished. The same model by Bulova AcuSwiss has been around $369 for awhile


Not the same. Not the Valjoux movement on the Accuswiss.

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Porterjrm said:


> How do you get cash back on the site?


EWatches Cashback 15% - Compare EWatches.com Cash Back Rebate Rates

I normally use BeFrugal.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi all,
T.J. Maxx has the Szanto 5103 (the diver with the blue face) for $140.00. 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

bboybatac said:


> Stage Stores (stage.com)
> 
> Is continuing their 50% off sale which includes watches. In fact, a few weeks ago I picked up my brand new Bulova Moonwatch from them at a fantastic price.
> 
> Use promo code *50247.*


Haha, access denied. I must not love freedom enough!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I see so many deals on the Bulova Moon Watch with the strap but none on the bracelet. I really shouldn't be buying any (like many of us here, hah) but wouldn't be able to resist a bracelet version in the ~$350 range.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually they are the same MODEL, but the point was not which movement is better but the price of a new watch being very little more than a refurbished watch made by the same company.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Nighthawk $178 after coupon EXTRA60. Cash back makes it $165.50
> 
> Citizen Men's Nighthawk Multi-Function SS Black Dial Stainless SteelCitizen BJ7000-52E Watch


Hmm . . . needs more numbers on the face.

;-)


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Osteoman said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> I love it. Bought for$550 when some awesome person put it on here.
> 
> ...


Yes!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

BookBoy said:


> Hmm . . . needs more numbers on the face.
> 
> ;-)


In spite of all those numbers it's a good unique look.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Canyon55 said:


> Actually they are the same MODEL, but the point was not which movement is better but the price of a new watch being very little more than a refurbished watch made by the same company.


23% savings is still 23% savings


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone know of any promo codes for the certified watch store?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Does it come with a magnifying glass ? I wouldn't be able to read that dial without one. But it is a very nice timepiece.



BookBoy said:


> Hmm . . . needs more numbers on the face.
> 
> ;-)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Aragon has their M 50 Automatic divers on sale for $180 right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

thedius said:


> No offense to you (or anyone else who owns and likes it) but IMHO this is one of the most (if not _the _most) boring looking watches I have ever seen. And yet, it never fails to creep up in almost every f71 thread!
> 
> Please no more!!!


To me this watch, justifiably, epitomizes F71 - affordable, not loved by enthusiasts, and great value. I don't love the small markers but otherwise I don't think it's half bad. (No I don't own one.)

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BookBoy said:


> Hmm . . . needs more numbers on the face.
> 
> ;-)


Lol, you'd think that at first, but the more time you spend with it, the more you learn to ignore all that and can tell the time with a quick glance.



Sean779 said:


> In spite of all those numbers it's a good unique look.


+1, agreed, copied but never duplicated.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Aragon has their M 50 Automatic divers on sale for $180 right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A little cheaper if you get it from Evine:

ARAGON 50mm M Diver Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

eljay said:


> Haha, access denied. I must not love freedom enough!


The same issue here. I had use a VPN to access the site, then had to buy a gift card to make the payment (they don't take payment from no US credit cards) and also had to have it shipped to US address!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Prometheus is running 20% off with code MICROBRANDMONTH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Gucci Sale Event, Quartz @ JomaShop.com

Gucci G Timeless Men's Stainless Steel Bracelet watch $375.00 via code "DMOONGCC20"








Gucci U Play Black Guccissima Leather Strap watch $275 via code "DMOONEXGC120"









Gucci U-Play Silver Dial Leather Ladies Watch $275 via code "DMOONEXGC120"








And Certina automatic @ Ashford.

Based on size, 38mm, this is really unisex
Exp by 8/30 at noon
Certina Men's DS Podium Watch C001-407-16-087-00 for $279.00 via coupon code "DMPODIUM279".


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The Raymond Weil Freelancer chronograph is the current luxury deal at Jomadeals at $1295. This is comfortably the best price I've seen on a steel RW Freelancer chrono, but it's still $600 more than the lowest price the titanium model has seen, and $320 more than the lowest best price on the PVD "urban" model.

I've been watching this one since I tried one on in a local department store some time ago. I don't need another black dialed 7750 any more though. Oh well.

Jomashop's photo:


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

*AVI-8 AV-4041-03 Hawker Hurricane* for $113.15 at Amazon https://www.amazon.com/AVI-8-AV-4041-03-Hurricane-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00VBNLSR4









This is the lowest price this watch has been according to The Camels. I personally did not have luck with this watch when I ordered it at its previous lowest price. I know I'm more critical (OCD maybe?) of certain things so YMMV. I still think this watch looks incredible. You can see my original review https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/avi-8-hawker-hurricane-av-4041-03-a-3371298.html for the reasons I don't have it today and won't be taking advantage of this deal.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

RW gets a lot of flack for no reason and this is a very nice looking model 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

thechin said:


> How about this Mido for just 293 ?
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/mido-commander-ii-mop-dial-mens-watch-m0162301611120.html#img-0


DIE. Indeed. lol....


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Seiko Padi @ Jc Penney for $393.75. You can get 20% discount if you have Jc Penney card or get 10% with any other card + 15% cash back from ebates which brings it around $270 or $290 + tax (around $14) depending upon what your mode of payment is. This is the lowest final price I have seen on padi. Availability is limited, they probably only have a couple of pieces and the ebate deal expires soon too I think.

http://m.jcpenney.com/product?ppId=ppr5007125164

I would have totally jumped on this deal if I didn't have a couple of turtles on their way and I can't buy this unless I sell at least one of those or my Helgray TCD 01, which is on the sales corner already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RTea said:


> I see so many deals on the Bulova Moon Watch with the strap but none on the bracelet. I really shouldn't be buying any (like many of us here, hah) but wouldn't be able to resist a bracelet version in the ~$350 range.


This. I want this watch, but every sale is on a strap. I'm starting to worry the bracelet was an LE.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Kohl's charge card only. splurge30 gets 30% off. Just picked up a Turtle (SRP777) (on black rubber) for $247.00! Seemed like a great deal compared to what I see on ebay at the moment.

Luckily I have a $500 limit on my Kohl's card! :-d


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> This. I want this watch, but every sale is on a strap. I'm starting to worry the bracelet was an LE.


Watchit.ca has them for about $400 US plus $10 shipping.


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> Seiko Padi @ Jc Penney for $393.75. You can get 20% discount if you have Jc Penney card or get 10% with any other card + 15% cash back from ebates which brings it around $270 or $290 + tax (around $14) depending upon what your mode of payment is. This is the lowest final price I have seen on padi. Availability is limited, they probably only have a couple of pieces and the ebate deal expires soon too I think.
> 
> http://m.jcpenney.com/product?ppId=ppr5007125164
> 
> ...


It looks like watches are capped at 10% off + cash back regardless of payment? This brings the PADI to about $300 + tax.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

xmonger said:


> It looks like watches are capped at 10% off + cash back regardless of payment? This brings the PADI to about $300 + tax.


Can anyone verify that all watches are capped at 10% off regardless of payment? I was thinking of applying for a JCP cc, but I won't if I can't get 20% off.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

xmonger said:


> It looks like watches are capped at 10% off + cash back regardless of payment? This brings the PADI to about $300 + tax.


You could be right. I don't have Jc Penney card so no way for me to check. But $300 is still a pretty good price for brand new padi from an AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Can anyone verify that all watches are capped at 10% off regardless of payment? I was thinking of applying for a JCP cc, but I won't if I can't get 20% off.


I have no idea as I don't have JCP cc to try that. But even without that $300 is a pretty good deal for a padi from AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> You could be right. I don't have Jc Penney card so no way for me to check. But $300 is still a pretty good price for brand new padi from an AD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep - $300 is a great price. Had it my cart and went to check out and it went OUT OF STOCK. Ah well. Thanks for posting it up!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Kain Heritage has some pretty cool straps at 20-30% discount.

v2distress



Even some of the exotics


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

looks like theyre all gone 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

xmonger said:


> Yep - $300 is a great price. Had it my cart and went to check out and it went OUT OF STOCK. Ah well. Thanks for posting it up!


They had at least 27 when I first posted, I missed out too. Word gets around. Just keep checking in, seems like they come in and out of stock regularly.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

Confirm. JC Penny only give 10% off on watches (fine print).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has one left of the Frederique Constant Runabout automatic chronograph for $799.99. Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate takes it down to $775.99.

More than $200 better than anyone else is selling them for.

Frederique Constant Run About Mens Watch FC-393RM5B6


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Kain Heritage has some pretty cool straps at 20-30% discount.
> 
> v2distress
> 
> ...


Great straps. But it seems like they only make straps for Giants. Mostly 24mm and larger lug widths!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

thedius said:


> No offense to you (or anyone else who owns and likes it) but IMHO this is one of the most (if not _the _most) boring looking watches I have ever seen. And yet, it never fails to creep up in almost every f71 thread!
> 
> Please no more!!!


Yeah no more,
and god knows why there's all the fuss over the Moonwatch.. when there is still the Fossil Decker to buy!

Anyhow I much prefer this one -


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

There's a bit of a protracted story to this one. I pulled the trigger and posted a deal back on April 1st (yeah, I should have known better) for a Jacques Lemans Nostalgie N-1557A (black leather strap version) on amazon UK for the pre-brexit price of $110 shipped to Portland OR. The package never arrived, I suspect it may have been lifted off of my porch, so Amazon credited me my monies back. They also let me order what seemed to be their last one in the system for the same price I initially paid, in spite of the fact that the price had gone back up to about $200. Not only that, but they 2 day shipped it for no extra charge; which was super cool of them if I do say so. Anyway, 2 days later I get the package, but they sent me a doa (probably needed a battery) silver dialed version, which I did not care for its aesthetics. They kindly accepted the return, but had no black dialed versions left in stock to send me, so I moved on; until I checked again last week! This time they had the N-1557C (braceletted version) for only $95 shipped! I got it yesterday, and I was so happy I kept this watch in mind. To me she's the best looking quartz reverse panda currently out there. The bracelet looked good, but flexed at the first link a little too much due to my slim 6.5" wrists. Which is fine with me since I've had this awesome cross stitched black leather strap on stand by since I ordered the first one back in April. As I'm posting this, there are still two in stock at the $95 price in case anyone else in interested. I highly recommend this watch.














Edit: Don't let the stock photo fool you, the central seconds hand is for the chrono, and the subdial hand is for the watch seconds.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

killersuzuki said:


> Yeah no more,
> and god knows why there's all the fuss over the Moonwatch.. when there is still the Fossil Decker to buy!
> 
> Anyhow I much prefer this one -


Very nice Casio specimen! What does the second crown operate? What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Casio mdv 102 illuminator.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Didn't need this, but it was marked down to $149 at TJ Maxx. MSRP is $695. Radio controlled chronograph with sapphire crystal. The chronograph second hand sweeps like an automatic. Nice watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Didn't need this, but it was marked down to $149 at TJ Maxx. MSRP is $695. Radio controlled chronograph with sapphire crystal. The chronograph second hand sweeps like an automatic. Nice watch.


That is a very attractive price for that Citi. But when do we need yet another watch ?

BTW. 
Thanks to this thread these are my 2 that didn't need with upgraded leather bands.

20160827_180524 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## killersuzuki (Nov 9, 2012)

minchomexa said:


> Casio mdv 102 illuminator.


Nearly, it's the original version.
Casio Super Illuminator MTD 1054 1AVEF

Though some say 1054 is Euro version without Marlin, 102 is with Marlin,
but I saw hide nor ass of a Marlin on the web when I bought this..

More Sea-Dweller than Sub, was meaning to add a wink to denote sarcasm or TIC on origin post..

Faux HEV fires up an old school LED.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Didn't need this, but it was marked down to $149 at TJ Maxx. MSRP is $695. Radio controlled chronograph with sapphire crystal. The chronograph second hand sweeps like an automatic. Nice watch.
> 
> View attachment 9175922


Argh! I just got the two-tone version at my AD for 60% off ($290). You basically stole that watch! What a deal!


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Didn't need this, but it was marked down to $149 at TJ Maxx. MSRP is $695. Radio controlled chronograph with sapphire crystal. The chronograph second hand sweeps like an automatic. Nice watch.
> 
> View attachment 9175922


That's a solid deal, very nice! Also, I'd argue that whenever you like a new watch is when you need a new watch... That may also have to do with the rapid death of my wallet so YMMV

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Gemnation's Deal of the Day is the Revue Thommen Specialties XL Pointer Date, silver dial for $499. The black dial came up about a month ago for $519.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Really, really nice straps. The reptile and ostrich straps have a lot of different looks within the same color and type, which provides a lot of choices. Be aware that shipping is $19 for up to 3 of this type of strap.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> There's a bit of a protracted story to this one. I pulled the trigger and posted a deal back on April 1st (yeah, I should have known better) for a Jacques Lemans Nostalgie N-1557A (black leather strap version) on amazon UK for the pre-brexit price of $110 shipped to Portland OR. The package never arrived, I suspect it may have been lifted off of my porch, so Amazon credited me my monies back. They also let me order what seemed to be their last one in the system for the same price I initially paid, in spite of the fact that the price had gone back up to about $200. Not only that, but they 2 day shipped it for no extra charge; which was super cool of them if I do say so. Anyway, 2 days later I get the package, but they sent me a doa (probably needed a battery) silver dialed version, which I did not care for its aesthetics. They kindly accepted the return, but had no black dialed versions left in stock to send me, so I moved on; until I checked again last week! This time they had the N-1557C (braceletted version) for only $95 shipped! I got it yesterday, and I was so happy I kept this watch in mind. To me she's the best looking quartz reverse panda currently out there. The bracelet looked good, but flexed at the first link a little too much due to my slim 6.5" wrists. Which is fine with me since I've had this awesome cross stitched black leather strap on stand by since I ordered the first one back in April. As I'm posting this, there are still two in stock at the $95 price in case anyone else in interested. I highly recommend this watch.
> View attachment 9174706
> 
> View attachment 9174722
> ...


Looks great. I don't yet own one, but I think Jacques Lemans is very underrated, especially here at WUS. Their designs always seem to catch my eye.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

killersuzuki said:


> Yeah no more,
> and god knows why there's all the fuss over the Moonwatch.. when there is still the Fossil Decker to buy!
> 
> 
> ...


The 2 o'clock crown runs the flashlights

Comparison shot with The MDV-102 Marlin, long out of production and decent condition pre-owned can be a challenge to find as they were used hard and wet. Mine came from Mexico via eBay










BTW, the light on the 102 is bright enough to use as a flashlght.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Looks great. I don't yet own one, but I think Jacques Lemans is very underrated, especially here at WUS. Their designs always seem to catch my eye.


I kept meaning to buy one of their F1 watches, but never got around to it.

Probably one reason they aren't loved at WUS is that they are one of the brands selling Chinese movements as Swiss Made. Their CL-888 is a Sea-Gull ST16.


----------



## jormanks (Jul 26, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Didn't need this, but it was marked down to $149 at TJ Maxx. MSRP is $695. Radio controlled chronograph with sapphire crystal. The chronograph second hand sweeps like an automatic. Nice watch.
> 
> View attachment 9175922


What reference is this watch? Is there a link for buying it online?

I am starting my collection, and am after a chrono, was looking for a Citizen but this is better than the one I was after.

Nice finding!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jormanks said:


> What reference is this watch? Is there a link for buying it online?
> 
> I am starting my collection, and am after a chrono, was looking for a Citizen but this is better than the one I was after.
> 
> Nice finding!


This is the same model.

Citizen Eco-Drive Mens A-T Radio Control Chronograph Watch BY0100-51H - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Nighthawk $178 after coupon EXTRA60. Cash back makes it $165.50
> 
> Citizen Men's Nighthawk Multi-Function SS Black Dial Stainless SteelCitizen BJ7000-52E Watch


Is this out of stock or something now? I can't find the watch on their site by brand or model number.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Wow! So many good deals this weekend! 
JCP has the PADI in stock again. That or the moon watch? Such hard decisions!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

For ppl who want to locate the PADI on JCP, it's listed as 'Seiko Mens Blue Silver Tone Bracelet Watch'. You can also search by their web ID # 0515892. Searching by Seiko model # didn't work for me.



Perdendosi said:


> Wow! So many good deals this weekend!
> JCP has the PADI in stock again. That or the moon watch? Such hard decisions!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Wow! So many good deals this weekend!
> JCP has the PADI in stock again. That or the moon watch? Such hard decisions!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I've had both in my checkout basket over the last couple of days, but the bulova moonwatch at 45mm is way too big for me, and while I like the looks of the PADI, I know it's going to end up on the chopping block as I won't wear it enough.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone looking for a beater diver could do a lot worse than the Legend from wow a few pages back. Decent bracelet, screw down crown, bezel lines up and isn't sloppy, seconds hand hits the markers.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> I've had both in my checkout basket over the last couple of days, but the bulova moonwatch at 45mm is way too big for me, and while I like the looks of the PADI, I know it's going to end up on the chopping block as I won't wear it enough.


I have the same issue with the Bulova Moon, I would like a Chrono but that thing is just too big . I like the history of it but 42mm is about my limit. The pricing has been good on it lately but I'm afraid I will hate the size and it won't get worn. I need more reasons like this to not buy a watch than I do the other way around.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

I just got this email and figure I'll share:
Not posting any specific deals as I don't know either brand well enough to know what becomes an awesome deal, but another 30% off of the average 50% off MSRP seems legit.










EXTRA 30% OFF
NEW ALPINA & FREDERIQUE CONSTANT WATCHES
Save on Our Entire Stock of These Brands Now
Use Code: NEW30 at checkout.

**HURRY, COUPON EXPIRES 9/4/16 3:00am EST*

http://www.worldofwatches.com/16082...8NEW30&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TARGETED

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Escargot said:


> For ppl who want to locate the PADI on JCP, it's listed as 'Seiko Mens Blue Silver Tone Bracelet Watch'. You can also search by their web ID # 0515892. Searching by Seiko model # didn't work for me.


Thanks for that. Anyone that ordered from JCP, what box did you get? The LE box or white box? TIA!


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Thanks for that. Anyone that ordered from JCP, what box did you get? The LE box or white box? TIA!


As far as I know everyone is getting the white box. Know of three people (myself included) that have bought the watch and everybody got a white box.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Soju Soldier said:


> As far as I know everyone is getting the white box. Know of three people (myself included) that have bought the watch and everybody got a white box.


Someone posted a pic earlier that they got the Le box, pretty sure they were in the us, not sure if the bought from a us ad though.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soju Soldier (Jan 26, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Someone posted a pic earlier that they got the Le box, pretty sure they were in the us, not sure if the bought from a us ad though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


That makes me a little disappointed that I didn't get the Le Box.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

I


yoginasser said:


> There's a bit of a protracted story to this one. I pulled the trigger and posted a deal back on April 1st (yeah, I should have known better) for a Jacques Lemans Nostalgie N-1557A (black leather strap version) on amazon UK for the pre-brexit price of $110 shipped to Portland OR. The package never arrived, I suspect it may have been lifted off of my porch, so Amazon credited me my monies back. They also let me order what seemed to be their last one in the system for the same price I initially paid, in spite of the fact that the price had gone back up to about $200. Not only that, but they 2 day shipped it for no extra charge; which was super cool of them if I do say so. Anyway, 2 days later I get the package, but they sent me a doa (probably needed a battery) silver dialed version, which I did not care for its aesthetics. They kindly accepted the return, but had no black dialed versions left in stock to send me, so I moved on; until I checked again last week! This time they had the N-1557C (braceletted version) for only $95 shipped! I got it yesterday, and I was so happy I kept this watch in mind. To me she's the best looking quartz reverse panda currently out there. The bracelet looked good, but flexed at the first link a little too much due to my slim 6.5" wrists. Which is fine with me since I've had this awesome cross stitched black leather strap on stand by since I ordered the first one back in April. As I'm posting this, there are still two in stock at the $95 price in case anyone else in interested. I highly recommend this watch.
> View attachment 9174706
> 
> View attachment 9174722
> ...


Nice looking watch!!! Happy for UK folks getting some deals too. It's selling for $214.99 USD on Amazon USA now! I have ordered some nice watches off of AmazonUK, had them shipped stateside and they've been great deals, great all around.

Plus, a great customer service (CS) report and one of a kazillion that make Amazon great to deal with. I'll save the whole testimonial novel, but just in the last couple months, they made good on a little issue with an Alpina 4 GMT, then on a case I bought for my phone--it was OOS on the promised delivery date. So they found another source and overnighted it, eating the delivery charge. They not only made good, but gave me a couple extra months of Prime too.

One time I dropped a brand new $500 camera onto a tile floor with the zoom lens out = 'kaput' on Christmas Eve! Not expecting any Xmas eve CS, I not only got it, they said they were sorry for my bad luck (not, "Aren't YOU clumsy, Mr. Butterfingers?") and the day after Xmas, I had a brand new camera. They never asked me to send the broken one back, not even a picture of it.

If it's a few bucks more on Amazon than elsewhere, I go Amazon everytime.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Robangel said:


> I
> 
> Nice looking watch!!! Happy for UK folks getting some deals too. It's selling for $214.99 USD on Amazon USA now! I have ordered some nice watches off of AmazonUK, had them shipped stateside and they've been great deals, great all around.
> 
> ...


That's unbelievable. (I believe you.) Doubt everyone would get that break, Amazon computer knows your purchase amounts, which if high, dole out a more forgiving CS. They'd be fools to do otherwise.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Certified Watch Store has this Oris Aquis Small Seconds for $923.99 - which is a great price for this model, IMO. It's too big for me at 46mm but that's perfect for some of you gents:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> Certified Watch Store has this Oris Aquis Small Seconds for $923.99 - which is a great price for this model, IMO. It's too big for me at 46mm but that's perfect for some of you gents:


That is a good price for the small seconds! I'm getting more interested in divers with small seconds, recommend any others ~40mm?

@fop: just picked up a Helson SD40 and am very surprised (in a good way) with the quality of the watch!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> That's unbelievable. (I believe you.) Doubt everyone would get that break, Amazon computer knows your purchase amounts, which if high, dole out a more forgiving CS. They'd be fools to do otherwise.


It really does seem unbelievable and perhaps it was a 'glitch'. Looking back on the camera, it was a Canon SD100 that had just come out and I think it was more like $400. We are (and I guess 90% of people say this) but squarely 'middle class' in terms of income and we don't buy a whole lot of 'stuff' from Amazon. Definitely not 'high profile' buyers.

But when we bought a set of inexpensive Corel plates for everyday dining plates, one cup arrived broken. I called, they apologized. I was ready to clean the mess up, send the plates back and wait on a complete set. They said "No, keep the others, we'll send you a "complete set" ---four place settings.

Almost two weeks ago, I bought a Giorgio Milano "Explorer' gold IP Automatic watch for $139.00. It arrived with some small indentations, one on the case side at 9:00 and a little dent at the 10:30 area on a lug. Same day, I wrote Amazon, explaining the indentations, but that I really liked it---except for the marks. Next day, before I could practically fart, I had a new one and they've yet to ask for the orginal back yet or charged me more. Not many reviews in the USA (if any) on the brand and I gave them a properly good review, but only AFTER getting it. Nice watch, the indentations actually made me realize the IP coating's more than skin deep, it's really a pretty nice watch. Never thought a 49mm watch would work for me unless I needed a plate to eat off of in a pinch, and the IP gold isn't 'blingy' at all, it looks like bronze or brass, w/o the mystery of waiting to see how the 'patina' turns out.

So again, I'm tickled with Amazon, as well as with the companies they usually deal with. I don't try to finagle or squeeze companies for special treatment, but I've been lucky. Being nice, especially with phone CS, can work wonders sometimes.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

RyanD said:


> ToM has Hermle clocks again. I love my Ravensburg.


Sorry but what does ToM stand for?


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Tom said:


> Sorry but what does ToM stand for?


touch of modern . com


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Tom said:


> Sorry but what does ToM stand for?


 w
Touch of Modern. You will need to subscribe, but they frequently offer some cool stuff at some good prices. You will find it way easier to click links in your daily emails than to try to navigate their site though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris BC4 for $924.99. This one is brand new unlike the display and pre-owned models at WoW, etc.

Oris BC4 Flight Timer "Der Meisterflieger" Chronograph Men's 649-7632-4164MB | Upscale Time


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Rivven said:


> I just got this email and figure I'll share:
> Not posting any specific deals as I don't know either brand well enough to know what becomes an awesome deal, but another 30% off of the average 50% off MSRP seems legit.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I picked up this Frederique Constant "Junior" automatic field watch-looking thing for $363. If the Be Frugal rebate goes through it will be about $334. Great price for a watch with a sapphire crystal and a Sellita movement. The case is 38mm which, while smaller than I typically go, should be a good size for this type of watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> w
> Touch of Modern. You will need to subscribe, but they frequently offer some cool stuff at some good prices. You will find it way easier to click links in your daily emails than to try to navigate their site though.


Their iPad app is pretty good. Not sure about their website as I use the app exclusively but their app is well laid out and easy to navigate.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks for that! I picked up this Frederique Constant "Junior" automatic field watch-looking thing for $363. If the Be Frugal rebate goes through it will be about $334. Great price for a watch with a sapphire crystal and a Sellita movement. The case is 38mm which, while smaller than I typically go, should be a good size for this type of watch.
> 
> View attachment 9190082


That's pretty nice, I gave some consideration to a few styles... But as I'm gearing up to downsize, I'm trying to not buy more. 

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Their iPad app is pretty good. Not sure about their website as I use the app exclusively but their app is well laid out and easy to navigate.


The app is good, but for a company that includes "North America" in their byline, they sure don't ship to Canada.

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

captainmorbid said:


> The app is good, but for a company that includes "North America" in their byline, they sure don't ship to Canada.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


Thats surprising as I have seen many of their items that ship "from" Canada.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

I just bought something from ToM and it did say specifically that shipping for my item was restricted to the US and Canada.



captainmorbid said:


> The app is good, but for a company that includes "North America" in their byline, they sure don't ship to Canada.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

I was searching through two TJ Maxxes yesterday and both had the Seiko Retro series on clearance (red sticker) for $60. It looks like they were selling them for $80 and marked them down recently. I personally don't like the styling, but if it's your type of watch, you might find it on clearance near you.

Each store had one SNKN01 and SNKN02:

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN01...F8&qid=1472485924&sr=8-1&keywords=seiko+retro

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN02...F8&qid=1472485924&sr=8-9&keywords=seiko+retro


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Touch of Modern has a great deal on the Ernst Benz Chronodiver: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...nst-benz-chronodiver-automatic-gc10721-unworn


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zeno Jumping Hour quartz for $175 in three colors. Interesting design. I had an inexpensive jump hour watch once, but I didn't really care for the jump hour feature. This is a cheap way to try it out for yourself.

Zeno Jumping Hour Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Thats surprising as I have seen many of their items that ship "from" Canada.


I may've just looked at items that say "US shipping" and gave up... I'll have to look again...

Sent from my iPhone accidentally, due to the gate being left ajar


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Bulova Accu-Swiss hand wind for $269.99 - $60 EXTRA60 = $209.99. Cash back makes it under $200 net.
> 
> Bulova Accu-Swiss Men's Gemini Mechanical Brown Genuine Leather Beige Dial SSBulova Accu-Swiss 63A121 Watch


Up to $231.99 as of today but code EWSUMMER20 takes another $20 off to get price to $211.99 pre-tax. Still a good deal...I sprung for it myself.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Oris BC4 for $924.99. This one is brand new unlike the display and pre-owned models at WoW, etc.
> 
> Oris BC4 Flight Timer "Der Meisterflieger" Chronograph Men's 649-7632-4164MB | Upscale Time


It needs some chemotherapy.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> It needs some chemotherapy.


Indeed, no wonder it sells for this cheap, who would want it with that wart on the side, it's a great looking watch otherwise.


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Received my Bulova Accutron from Watcheshalfprice and i hate to report my disappointment with the piece I received. I would believe its safe to say this is not a minor cosmetic imperfection


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> Received my Bulova Accutron from Watcheshalfprice and i hate to report my disappointment with the piece I received. I would believe its safe to say this is not a minor cosmetic imperfection


Wow. That is disgusting. Hopefully the return process is easy and/or it wasn't a "all sales final" type deal.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I ordered one from Amazon for $237.00 it was shipped from world of watches. But I had $150.00 credit to use. It's a nice watch for sure.



Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Up to $231.99 as of today but code EWSUMMER20 takes another $20 off to get price to $211.99 pre-tax. Still a good deal...I sprung for it myself.


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

The Pebble Time smartwatch is down to $90 new today, 40% off from its standard $150.

https://www.amazon.com/Pebble-501-00020-Time-Smartwatch-Black/dp/B0106IS5XY


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop's eBay site has the Tissot LeLocle in silver or black dial for $299.99. They're still $345 on their website.

Tissot T Classic Le Locle Leather Automatic Mens Watch Black Silver | eBay


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BudLynn said:


> Received my Bulova Accutron from Watcheshalfprice and i hate to report my disappointment with the piece I received. I would believe its safe to say this is not a minor cosmetic imperfection


That's no good, let us know how the return goes. I have posted a couple of this seller's deals myself but have not purchased from him/her. Will take off of the list if it doesn't end well for you. Sorry for your luck.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I got a Calibrator from them that was "New" and it had a ding on the bezel lip. They swapped it and covered the shipping. The replacement was not 100% perfect as it had a couple rub marks in the polished surface but, nothing a few swipes with a cape cod couldn't cure. It might have just been from shipping etc. I was happy with the swap and they were very quick to reply and handle the issue. My 2 cents.

I hope they take care of you BudLynn.



jcombs1 said:


> That's no good, let us know how the return goes. I have posted a couple of this seller's deals myself but have not purchased from him/her. Will take off of the list if it doesn't end well for you. Sorry for your luck.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Folks, WTW mentioned seeing the Giorgio Milano Explorer and initially posted it, almost seemed like an after thought for our resident deal finder-- but it piqued his interest, as well as mine. When I looked at it and saw "49mm case", I first thought -- "Invicta pimp watch!"

But nonetheless, I bit and holy batman--I like it! The first one came and you might see the ding on side of case and a nick on the lug. Wrote, explained I liked the watch, but not with dings. I couldn't believe it--I had another one the next day. Gratis.

The lume's not great, but the watch is solid, bezel lines up--is right tight. Crown works great, watch is running about 8 seconds fast a day--Miyota, non hackable, quick set date movement-nothing fancy there. Case looks more like brass or bronze than gold, which is fine with me. The first one's nick and ding was a blessing in disguise--I've had IP, DLC coated watches that any such imperfection showed white metal underneath. Not in (on) this case.

For size comparisons, I have a pic with two other watches I'm rotating this week--three quite different styles--one's a 46mm and the other a 36mm. It's so very true that watches can spec on 'paper' as being the same size, but according to the lugs, as well as bezel treatment etc., can wear much larger or smaller despite 'supposedly' being the same case size.

Anyway--I'm sure it's not for everyone, but I had been looking for something not really 'blingy' gold, perhaps bronze or brass, but was a bit on the shelf as to how the patina might go (I live close to the ocean) and this is pretty good. Two nice somewhat distressed looking bands come with it and the presentation--box etc is pretty good too for $139.00

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...i:aps,k:giorgio+milano+watches+men\c+explorer


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Robangel said:


> View attachment 9197482
> View attachment 9197490
> View attachment 9197458
> View attachment 9197474
> ...


Nice. Just don't go swimming with that anchor tied to your wrist! 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Nice. Just don't go swimming with that anchor tied to your wrist!
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


LOL--But it's a good 'thug wacker'! Yea--funny how they put leather on a 20ATM rated watch, but as we know, there's plenty of other pricier, higher depth rated watches out there on leather. I'd be more willing to go there, than pay 10K for a Swiss watch on a rubber bracelet that resembles a down sized Michelin tire.

I worry a bit already about the leather and sweating in the hot Georgia weather--over 60 days in a row over 90 degree and usually about 70% relative humidity just this summer--oh well--not gonna stop me from wearing it above water, regardless of the heat. Ooops--technically wrong--it actually sometimes gets to 100% humidity here early in the AM w/o it raining, so maybe I am kinda wearing it 'in' the water!

So while I won't be jumping in the pool with a leather strap watch, I'm not going to otherwise let it stop me from wearing this in the heat or swimming with a properly rated watch on a metal bracelet. I always laugh inside when I see people at the pool taking off their metal bracelet dive watches before getting their toes wet. "Oh the humanity!"

I own the watch and control it, not the other way around. If not careful, one can get to a point in life where your various possessions seem to own and control you, rather than the other way around. "Balance" isn't always easily achieved.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Giorgio looks pretty good on the wrist!

Long Island Watch has 10% off now through Labor Day weekend, on everything but Squales.

I haven't checked yet to see whether they jacked up prices to coincide with the sale, as so many seem to do anymore.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> JCPenney has the Citizen Eco-Drive Satellite Wave Blue Dial dress watch, model CC3020-57L, for $776.25 with coupon code '4SALE'
> 
> EBates recognizes the coupon code, so their 6% rebate takes it to $729.67. That's easily the best price I've seen on this one so far.
> 
> ...


This watch is now $733.12 with coupon code 'TOSHOP99' and Mr. Rebates rebate takes it to $674.47! Easily the best price I've seen on this.

Here's the problem, though ... I can't seem to make the watch appear by any search on the JCPenney website; only by searching the watch and model number on Google Shop. I see that if you start checking out with the watch, stop, close the website, and then go to JCPenney via Mr. Rebates, the watch remains in your "bag." But I've never done that to attempt to get a rebate. Does it still work?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

TECHNO40 takes an extra %40 Technomarine watches at World of Watches TechnoMarine Watches For Men & Women | WorldofWatches


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just an FYI for anyone with a Kohls card and interested in that Citizen WTW posted. You can get it for $645 before tax after coupon SPLURGE30. Plus cashback from whichever you prefer. If you catch it another time when they offer Kohls cash its even better.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yesterday I saw these NATO style straps on Ebay for 99 cents and free shipping in China. I got 4-red and green to wear around Christmas and the brown and beige each in 18 and 20mm. They don't look quite like the real thing(NATO), but not bad.

New Fashionunisex 18 20 22mm Colorful Nylon Band Alloy Buckle Wrist Watch Strap | eBay


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yesterday I saw these NATO style straps on Ebay for 99 cents and free shipping in China. I got 4-red and green to wear around Christmas and the brown and beige each in 18 and 20mm. They don't look quite like the real thing(NATO), but not bad. When they get here I'll post pics. Even if I don't like them $4 for 4 is nothing to complain about.

New FashionUnisex 18/20/22mm Colorful Nylon Band Alloy Buckle Wrist Watch Strap


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Now try to keep up with me on this.....here's one where the deal within the deal is actually the real deal! Huh???? An el cheapo mushroom quartz watch for $26.99, but wait for it.....includes 10 NATO straps! That's only $2.70/strap and you're getting a free beater watch at the same time! Specs say the straps are 19.65mm wide (again..."huh"?), but let's just assume they're 20mm. https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-territory-men-s-round-face-interchangeable-strap-watch-set


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

The Orient M-Force Bravo Revival diver is $269.10 with the Labor Day sale going at Long Island Watch: Orient M-Force Automatic Black Dive Watch with Power Reserve Meter #EL0A001B










This is within a few dollars of what DutyFreeIslandShop was blowing them out for at $265 or so a few months back. There's black, blue, and orange currently in stock, and it's a great triple ISO rated diver, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666555 Men's Watch , watches*

*$699.00* via coupon code *"DMKHAK699**".

**








*


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> *Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666555 Men's Watch , watches*
> 
> *$699.00* via coupon code *"DMKHAK699**".
> 
> ...


Joma and some other sites have this "on sale" for over a $1000. Full MSRP at $1795, a 60.hour power reserve on an automatic chrono movement and a lovely, legible case that at 42mm should look good on any size wrist, adds up to "deal" in my book anyway. Generally not the flashiest watches and the strap, bracelets are typically Hamilton's weakest, (but not 'bad') component, but I like my Hamiltons.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> *Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666555 Men's Watch , watches*
> 
> *$699.00* via coupon code *"DMKHAK699**".
> 
> ...


Duh----near double post. Ought to know better than to trying to put together a post, then trying to edit it on a new phone with my lexdyslic mind and fingers...

Joma and some other sites have this "on sale" for over a $1000. Full MSRP at $1795, a 60 hour power reserve on an automatic chrono movement and a lovely, legible case that at 42mm should look good on any size wrist. Dressy and sporty, plus the H-31 movement is basically an ETA/Valjoux 7750 movement, with an upgraded power reserve. That adds up to "deal" in my book anyway. Generally not the flashiest watches, this one is a sharp 'looker' and while the strap & bracelets are typically Hamilton's weakest, (but not 'bad') component, I like my Hamiltons!


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Overstock has the Balmer DB5 BRONZE for $194. Seems like a good deal for those looking to dip their toe into the bronze watch pool like me.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow, 200m water resistant too? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

VIP25JR for 25% off Jean Richard at Ashford.com. I didn't check to see if this makes anything a real steal or not but wanted to pass on the discount code.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

theague said:


> VIP25JR for 25% off Jean Richard at Ashford.com. I didn't check to see if this makes anything a real steal or not but wanted to pass on the discount code.


I think that code expired last month.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

That hamilton sure is tempting. Not liking the 16mm thickness tho. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Pro Diver said:


> I think that code expired last month.


I just got an email about it around 20 min ago...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

theague said:


> I just got an email about it around 20 min ago...
> 
> View attachment 9206194


I stand corrected. Thanks for the update.


----------



## stiltsken (Apr 1, 2016)

achernob said:


> Overstock has the Balmer DB5 BRONZE for $194.
> 
> So what is the low down on this watch? Is quality not good? I had looked at this also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

theague said:


> VIP25JR for 25% off Jean Richard at Ashford.com. I didn't check to see if this makes anything a real steal or not but wanted to pass on the discount code.


Horrible prices even with the code.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

stiltsken said:


> achernob said:
> 
> 
> > Overstock has the Balmer DB5 BRONZE for $194.
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, nothing that really qualifies as a bargain. Certainly not even close to those regular, reoccurring Ebates, Slickdeals or Dealmoon deals.



Robotaz said:


> Horrible prices even with the code.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

eBay with leperfect has the Citizen AW1361-10H Avion Sport Eco-Drive Men's Watch for $85 with free shipping.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

achernob said:


> stiltsken said:
> 
> 
> > Sapphire crystal
> ...


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Not watch related, but if you want a pretty good deal on good, quality flashlights...code 2ae5a1 will get you 20% off of prices that are pretty decent to begin with:

Flashlight Big Promotion


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> That hamilton sure is tempting. Not liking the 16mm thickness tho.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I recently got the Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono when it was $599 at Ashford. I believe they use the same modified movement in this one. Love the Pan Europ, but it is thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> That hamilton sure is tempting. Not liking the 16mm thickness tho.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Blimey, I missed that. Have a LACO automatic Augsburg pilot that's thick like that. I like it fairly well, but a case that thick on a watch case in that 42 mm size range risks looking a bit like a tuna fish can on your wrist. Doesn't play well with the NATO and Zulu type straps either.

As all too often, a 'fly in the ointment'. I guess if we got the 'perfect' watch, we'd all be watching all those shows recorded on our DVR more and browsing here a LOT less.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Horrible prices even with the code.


Brings a few watches down to pretty good prices. Women's Terrascope for sub 700 bucks is a sweet deal. Some men prefer this size (just checked and it's described as 44mm despite being called a ladies watch)


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Blimey, I missed that. Have a LACO automatic Augsburg pilot that's thick like that. I like it fairly well, but a case that thick on a watch case in that 42 mm size range risks looking a bit like a tuna fish can on your wrist. Doesn't play well with the NATO and Zulu type straps either.
> 
> As all too often, a 'fly in the ointment'. I guess if we got the 'perfect' watch, we'd all be watching all those shows recorded on our DVR more and browsing here a LOT less.


Look at the pics of it on jomashop. Sucker is CHUNKY.

I dunno. Some like em thick I guess..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> The Orient M-Force Bravo Revival diver is $269.10 with the Labor Day sale going at Long Island Watch: Orient M-Force Automatic Black Dive Watch with Power Reserve Meter #EL0A001B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$255 fulfilled by amazon.

Black only 1 left. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W76WX3C/

Orange 2 left. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W76WX6E/


----------



## Hughes. (May 8, 2013)

Daily deal for the next few hours on the Gigandet Sea Ground G2-007, down to £107 UKP, just in case your budget won't stretch to a Steinhart OVM. Deal is Prime exclusive for a few more minutes.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-V...RW0YQ46PZ&pf_rd_i=667357031&pf_rd_p=762243347


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hughes. said:


> Daily deal for the next few hours on the Gigandet Sea Ground G2-007, down to £107 UKP, just in case your budget won't stretch to a Steinhart OVM. Deal is Prime exclusive for a few more minutes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-V...RW0YQ46PZ&pf_rd_i=667357031&pf_rd_p=762243347
> 
> View attachment 9212090


I wish this shipped to the US. I miss my OVM, and this would have been a nice substitute.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

World of Watches has %20 off again with code WATCHWED


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

LG Urbane Watch for $99.99 when you add it to your cart. I don't know anything about it, but it's on the front page of SD.

https://www.verizonwireless.com/accessories/lg-watch-urbane/?_requestid=15936


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

RyanD said:


> LG Urbane Watch for $99.99 when you add it to your cart. I don't know anything about it, but it's on the front page of SD.
> 
> https://www.verizonwireless.com/accessories/lg-watch-urbane/?_requestid=15936


Sold out.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> World of Watches has %20 off again with code WATCHWED


They are up to their old tricks. I tried numerous times last night to purchase an Accutron which was in the sale, I know it was in the sale because I used the link on their website site. I wrote to customer service and t hey informed me that it is not on the sale, which is correct as of this morning. Funny how World of watches baitsale you with a good deal and then finds a way to back it out


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hughes. said:


> Daily deal for the next few hours on the Gigandet Sea Ground G2-007, down to £107 UKP, just in case your budget won't stretch to a Steinhart OVM. Deal is Prime exclusive for a few more minutes.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigandet-V...RW0YQ46PZ&pf_rd_i=667357031&pf_rd_p=762243347
> 
> View attachment 9212090


Good deal! BTW, newer G2 have the Seiko NH35 movement, older G2 run the Miyota 8215. AFAIK the only way to tell which movement is inside is that the Miyota does not hack, IOW one cannot tell just by looking at a photo of the outside of the watch.

G2-07, OVM, 5517, A9



















Anybody know what the small numbers at 6 o'clock mean? Mine is 10/28, his is 10/11.

Gigandet watches are a chore to get in North America, not available anywhere and Amazon.EU and the German dealer refuse to ship them to here.

Thanks to an EU member of WUS who did the legwork to get these Gigandet from there to here for me.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Watchman83 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly!



dumberdrummer said:


> Now try to keep up with me on this.....here's one where the deal within the deal is actually the real deal! Huh???? An el cheapo mushroom quartz watch for $26.99, but wait for it.....includes 10 NATO straps! That's only $2.70/strap and you're getting a free beater watch at the same time! Specs say the straps are 19.65mm wide (again..."huh"?), but let's just assume they're 20mm. https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-territory-men-s-round-face-interchangeable-strap-watch-set


I don't want to put you down and this is a nice enough deal, but aren't you aware that $2.70 is three times more than you'll pay for a nato on eBay? Including international shipping... just an FYI...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You're not putting me down, as I don't even wear NATOs, LOL! But free shipping (I believe) and returns here in good ole 'Merica, as well as having 10 straps packaged in one deal (without the need to have to jerk around picking them out individually) might make it worthwhile to some.



Davidka said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I don't want to put you down and this is a nice enough deal, but aren't you aware that $2.70 is three times more than you'll pay for a nato on eBay? Including international shipping... just an FYI...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Best deal I've seen on a Zenith El Primero in a while. $3750 for an El Primero Flyback with bracelet.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Decent looking homage, but I just can't get past the fact that when I see the name, all I can think of is....











yankeexpress said:


> Good deal! BTW, newer G2 have the Seiko NH35 movement, older G2 run the Miyota 8215. AFAIK the only way to tell which movement is inside is that the Miyota does not hack, IOW one cannot tell just by looking at a photo of the outside of the watch.
> 
> G2-07, OVM, 5517, A9
> 
> ...


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Not sure if anyone posted this already, but TheWatchery has the Eterna Chrono quartz for $315 pre any cash-back or coupons... I think this one was going for $400+ earlier

Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Decent looking homage, but I just can't get past the fact that when I see the name, all I can think of is....
> 
> View attachment 9215922


Great, now whenever I see this brand I'll think the same...its not a bad thing!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Not sure if it was posted or is worth it, but Aragon is having a sale







Our Price: $250.00 *Sale Price: $100.00








Buy one get one 50% for their caprice (now selling for $80.00 - marked down from $300.00).

 I'm tempted

You s
*


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Decent looking homage, but I just can't get past the fact that when I see the name, all I can think of is....
> 
> View attachment 9215922


I know what you mean, I think of Gigot, which is French for leg of lamb.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Some pretty Atlantic watches on TOM , not super cheap but affordable nonetheless:


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

thechin said:


> Some pretty Atlantic watches on TOM , not super cheap but affordable nonetheless:


I've never heard about this brand. It is good?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

wishmann said:


> I've never heard about this brand. It is good?


Solid Swiss brand, if I recall correctly. Probably a step above Junkers, on a par with Archimede.

EDIT: Keep in mind when you're buying one of these lesser sought-after brands, even if the quality is there, if you're a flipper, you'll probably get socked on the resale.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

wishmann said:


> I've never heard about this brand. It is good?


They look pretty nice, I really like this one for $645 and they're offering 10% off right now plus 7% cashback that will save even more :


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Best deal I've seen on a Zenith El Primero in a while. $3750 for an El Primero Flyback with bracelet.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


I'd love to have a Zenith timepiece. Great brand, components, build quality etc. But that chrono dial, with all those colors, is busier than a June bug in July. Sort of makes me think back to the late John Lennon's psychedelic painted Rolls Royce!


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Robangel said:


> I'd love to have a Zenith timepiece. Great brand, components, build quality etc. But that chrono dial, with all those colors, is busier than a June bug in July. Sort of makes me think back to the late John Lennon's psychedelic painted Rolls Royce!


Because pics:


----------



## xmonger (Jan 21, 2012)

Great price. Lowest I've ever seen it was $3400 in early June.


RyanD said:


> Best deal I've seen on a Zenith El Primero in a while. $3750 for an El Primero Flyback with bracelet.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

md29 said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this already, but TheWatchery has the Eterna Chrono quartz for $315 pre any cash-back or coupons... I think this one was going for $400+ earlier
> 
> Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches


Thanks for the heads up I just got one for$290.00 with additional coupon


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Panatime's Labor Day sale started.

Use coupon code "Labor16" sitewide.

http://www.panatime.com/


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

tommy_boy said:


> Panatime's Labor Day sale started.
> 
> Use coupon code "Labor16" sitewide.
> 
> http://www.panatime.com/


20% off sitewide

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Not sure if it has been brought up already but this one yesterday was $350.00 .. today it is $299 and selling quick from watches half price. (could not resist even though I told my self I was not buying another piece for the rest of the year).
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 64C104 Gemini Swiss Automatic Skeleton Caseback Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9164442
> ...


Last night I received my package from watcheshalfprice I was a bit nervous as to what I would find inside the box. The watch is flawless under a big Lupe. The leather band is unworn and the buckle still with plastic covers. 
The watch is even more beautiful in person than any picture I've seen. Very very happy with my purchase and I can't believe I got this at $299 (not even tax) =)

Can someone confirm if this is the Valjoux movement?

Bulova Gemini by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Bulova Gemini by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Last night I received my package from watcheshalfprice I was a bit nervous as to what I would find inside the box. The watch is flawless under a big Lupe. The leather band is unworn and the buckle still with plastic covers.
> The watch is even more beautiful in person than any picture I've seen. Very very happy with my purchase and I can't believe I got this at $299 (not even tax) =)
> 
> Can someone confirm if this is the Valjoux movement?


Almost definitely a Valjoux. Does it wobble?


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*

Deep Blue has brand new "Air Blue" sapphire crystal, Ronda 5040.D quartz / Seiko YM26 quartz chronos for $99:

AIR BLUE SALE - Home


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Almost definitely a Valjoux. Does it wobble?


?? 
i don't think it wobbles while being worn.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> ??
> i don't think it wobbles while being worn.


It should if you flick your wrist just right. The watch will move around on your wrist due to the rotor spinning.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Solid deals but the Certina seems like a great deal. Titanium, sapphire, 2824-2...very nice. Tempted.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Solid deals but the Certina seems like a great deal. Titanium, sapphire, 2824-2...very nice. Tempted.


+1

Do I really need another watch...?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> +1
> 
> Do I really need another watch...?


Well, what are you doing here, then?


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

jisham said:


> Well, what are you doing here, then?


Engaging in a perpetual journey of discovery (and funds depletion).


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

jisham said:


> Well, what are you doing here, then?


http://online-window-shopping.urbanup.com/6410662

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

CamM77 said:


> I really need another watch.


Fixed it for ya. ;-)


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Solid deals but the Certina seems like a great deal. Titanium, sapphire, 2824-2...very nice. Tempted.





tommy_boy said:


> Fixed it for ya. ;-)


Just fixed myself and ordered the Certina...
Been looking for a grey dial watch and I think the price is fantastic for titanium. Thank you fulltimekiller86 for posting the code.

Couldn't find much other than one youtube video on this specific model and color, but read other Certina owners here and they're pretty satisfied with the quality and build of this brand.

With 6% befrugal, it sealed the deal for me...now the wait...
Cheers erveryone.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but Christopher Ward is ridding itself of its old logo slimline models. 30% off. What could be an even better deal if your wrists are on the larger size is the sale on XL straps, which start at £10 for regular leather (£20 for bader deployment clasp). I just picked up one of the C5s (brown strap), with extra blue and black straps. I'm probably not quite an XL but bought one on bader clasp which should take up the slack and I can switch clasp as well as straps as necessary.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/clearance-watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Tisell GMT came in yesterday...some eye-candy for those interested - on a Lakehouse leather strap. +5 sec / day...Not bad for a GMT homage. Great quality but a little bit on the heavy side...For a moment, I almost wished it was Titanium. Without the cyclops, seems more symmetric. Worth far more than 190$


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Manchuri said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet but Christopher Ward is ridding itself of its old logo slimline models. 30% off. What could be an even better deal if your wrists are on the larger size is the sale on XL straps, which start at £10 for regular leather (£20 for bader deployment clasp). I just picked up one of the C5s (brown strap), with extra blue and black straps. I'm probably not quite an XL but bought one on bader clasp which should take up the slack and I can switch clasp as well as straps as necessary.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/clearance-watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting. Are there only the 2 watches on sale now? Is there a link to all the sale stuff? Unfortunately the website is not very easy to find this stuff on.


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*



Immortus said:


> Deep Blue has brand new "Air Blue" sapphire crystal, Ronda 5040.D quartz / Seiko YM26 quartz chronos for $99:
> 
> AIR BLUE SALE - Home


*PS* - 

If you use:

*Hydro

*...in the coupon code, it takes it down to about $60. (Thanks to *Captain Koos* for this new info! Go Cap!)


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*

I just tried it and it didn't work. Any trick to it or only specific color combos?



Immortus said:


> *PS* -
> 
> If you use:
> 
> ...


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*



kl884347 said:


> I just tried it and it didn't work. Any trick to it or only specific color combos?


Add to cart, go to cart, apply Hydro in coupon, hit the back button, go to cart...

Let me know...


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*



kl884347 said:


> I just tried it and it didn't work. Any trick to it or only specific color combos?









​


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Orient Watch USA is having a labor day sale - code: LABOR16 takes an additional 30% off.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*

I type in "Hydro" and I get this message 


Coupon code hydro only applies to certain store items. Please note that some or all of the items in your shopping basket do not qualify for this coupon offer.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*

I can't get it to work Must be something in your fingers.



Immortus said:


> View attachment 9225378​


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*



JOEYBONES said:


> I can't get it to work Must be something in your fingers.


HYDRO only works with Deep Blue watches, not Air Blue watches.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> Tisell GMT came in yesterday...some eye-candy for those interested - on a Lakehouse leather strap. +5 sec / day...Not bad for a GMT homage. Great quality but a little bit on the heavy side...For a moment, I almost wished it was Titanium. Without the cyclops, seems more symmetric. Worth far more than 190$


Looks great! Does it have a quickset GMT hand or the elusive quickset hour hand?


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

They just quit doing it, over the last 20 minutes. I probably should have grabbed the one I had in my cart as a test to show you guys. I wonder if anyone got one? I only collect autos w/ day&date (usually), so I passed, but now I'm thinking I should have...


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

Immortus said:


> They just quit doing it, over the last 20 minutes. I probably should have grabbed the one I had in my cart as a test to show you guys. I wonder if anyone got one? I only collect autos w/ day&date (usually), so I passed, but now I'm thinking I should have...


This probably won't help, but I just bought one of each of these:

http://www.longislandwatch.com/search_results_a/258.html?search=Ranger

http://www.longislandwatch.com/search_results_a/258.html?search=Trooper

That's 10% off, $135 for an in-house movement, sapphire, day&date auto, with a 42mm (w/o crown) case, brand new Orient.

That's all I got for today Gents, my apologies on the lost super-deal Air Blues.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*

OK, so I must be really dumb. 
So I'm on the web page with the watch. I click on Add to Cart. I go to the cart and it is a web page with a black background. There is no place to add the coupon there. I have to click on CHECKOUT or PAYPAL. I choose CHECKOUT. The web page changes to let me enter my info and it has a white background. There is a place to enter a coupon code. and the total box is in the upper right. I enter "Hydro" and click Apply. The page refreshes and an error message in red appears at the top. If I click the back arrow I have to click twice to go back to the Deep Blue web page with the black background. I can also click and hold the back arrow to jump two back in the history and get back to the main web site (I tried both). I am back to my cart and hit CHECKOUT again and the YOUR ORDER box still looks the same.
(BTW thanks for all your help).


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*

...weird double


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*Re: Deep Blue sapphire crystal, quartz chronos for $99*



kl884347 said:


> OK, so I must be really dumb.
> So I'm on the web page with the watch. I click on Add to Cart. I go to the cart and it is a web page with a black background. There is no place to add the coupon there. I have to click on CHECKOUT or PAYPAL. I choose CHECKOUT. The web page changes to let me enter my info and it has a white background. There is a place to enter a coupon code. and the total box is in the upper right. I enter "Hydro" and click Apply. The page refreshes and an error message in red appears at the top. If I click the back arrow I have to click twice to go back to the Deep Blue web page with the black background. I can also click and hold the back arrow to jump two back in the history and get back to the main web site (I tried both). I am back to my cart and hit CHECKOUT again and the YOUR ORDER box still looks the same.
> (BTW thanks for all your help).


They just quit doing it, over the last 20 minutes. I probably should have grabbed the one I had in my cart as a test to show you guys. I wonder if anyone got one? I only collect autos w/ day&date (usually), so I passed, but now I'm thinking I should have...


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

:-( Sorry Brothers :-(


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

An in-house movement is always better then an out-house movement



Immortus said:


> This probably won't help, but I just bought one of each of these:
> 
> Island Watch - Affordable Quality Timepieces Online
> 
> ...


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

agrberg said:


> Looks great! Does it have a quickset GMT hand or the elusive quickset hour hand?


True GMT - Quickset GMT + Date - No quickset hour

Ceramic bezel, Sapphire, Screw down crown with 2836-2 variant GMT clone, 28.8k bph.


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*OUCH!*

I just paid $639 for this about 4 months ago:

Men's Tellaro Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Blue Dial | World of Watches

(It's really beautiful, but that doesn't help now) o|


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Amazon has the Oris Sixty Five on lightning sale. 
Sale price: $1,182.00
Regular price: $1,499.00

https://smile.amazon.com/Oris-Diver..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=6W1KJAKC6VEM9XZMEQ3B


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Amazon has the Oris Sixty Five on lightning sale.
> Sale price: $1,182.00
> Regular price: $1,499.00
> 
> ...


http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064brfs.html


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> Tisell GMT came in yesterday...some eye-candy for those interested - on a Lakehouse leather strap. +5 sec / day...Not bad for a GMT homage. Great quality but a little bit on the heavy side...For a moment, I almost wished it was Titanium. Without the cyclops, seems more symmetric. Worth far more than 190$
> 
> View attachment 9224698


Where the heck do you order these from?


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for posting. Are there only the 2 watches on sale now? Is there a link to all the sale stuff? Unfortunately the website is not very easy to find this stuff on.


I only saw the white face C5 on either black or brown strap. Haven't seen that version on deep discount sale before. I picked up the brown/bronze C5 at beginning of year during a 50% off sale but always wanted the white one but after paying half price couldn't bring myself to pay full fare so was pretty stoked. On the straps almost all varieties were available. I bought multiples as £10 for a good quality strap was too good to miss and I have 3 other watches with 20mm lugs.

The other plus is that IMO the old slim line looks much better than the new so maybe they'll be better flippers down the line 

Old:

















New:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KB4R (Aug 19, 2016)

Immortus said:


> They just quit doing it, over the last 20 minutes. I probably should have grabbed the one I had in my cart as a test to show you guys. I wonder if anyone got one? I only collect autos w/ day&date (usually), so I passed, but now I'm thinking I should have...


Ahhh just missed it!  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's one at WoW for the ladies in our lives....Eterna Women's Avant-Garde Diamonds Automatic Black Satin and Dial SS: Women's Avant-Garde Diamonds Automatic Black Satin and Dial SS | World of Watches

$499 less 20% off with code LUXURY20, less 8% BeFrugal cash back brings 'er down to $368.....Eterna, Automatic and Diamonds....WoW indeed!


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Horohollis said:


> Orient Watch USA is having a labor day sale - code: LABOR16 takes an additional 30% off.


You will find much better Orient deals at Long Island Watch. Much, much better.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Where the heck do you order these from?


No site link...You need to mail Tisell (Mr. Oh - the owner) on his email ID ([email protected]) and he then sends you a Paypal invoice. Due to the demand outstripping supply of Tisell, the stuff never gets listed on the website. My guess is - for the last 6 months, he's been selling only via word-of-mouth and mail. If the model you want is sold-out he puts you on a wait list and then gives a heads-up via email when new supply comes around...I did the dutiful by informing on this thread within 24 hrs after he mailed me regarding the availability of these beauties.

His English communication isn't the best but he's extremely polite and accommodating and that's all that counts...Takes about 10 days to get from Korea to wherever.

Trivia: Every mail of his starts with same polite refrain - "Dear Friend..." makes me wanna buy Tisells again and again...then my wallet reminds me of reality and I wake up fast


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Where the heck do you order these from?[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks like it's still out of stock and it's been so since late March. When you type in Tisell, the search engine should show "Welcome to joyful online shopping"--click on that. The site's kind of clunky, there's a bit of a 'lost in translation' thing going on between their Korean and English, but if you muck around a bit, you ought to get the info.
> 
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glashutte Original Senator Worldview for $4800 with code DMSENATR4800. I love that they used Glashutte for the Germany time zone.

Glashutte Senator 39-47-07-07-04 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The Tisell's seem like the craziest bang for the buck I've ever seen. I wish they didn't homage the Submariner and GMT almost exactly. If they changed a few things I would have jumped on that so fast.


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

El Primitivo said:


> You will find much better Orient deals at Long Island Watch. Much, much better.


I agree. There are also likely better codes for Orient Watch USA. I had some years ago they were over double what I posted.

It's also possible that there are some models that Long Island doesn't have in stock at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RTea said:


> The Tisell's seem like the craziest bang for the buck I've ever seen. I wish they didn't homage the Submariner and GMT almost exactly. If they changed a few things I would have jumped on that so fast.


Have to agree that I see your point. Where I live, except for a few watch aficionado friends, people rarely comment on whatever watch I'm wearing. And I'm totally fine with that. But when we went on an eight day cruise, there were about a dozen guys, typically in the elevator, telling me "really nice watch, man" etc.

Whether they knew it was a Tisell or not, I felt obliged to say: "Thanks, it's from a Korean company named Tisell. They make pretty good watches." Never felt obliged to explain anything with any Seiko. And my Seiko baby bluefin tuna is attractive but not 'flashy' and probably has gotten more nods and appropriate comments than any other watch I have.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Tissell does make some non-Rolex homage watches, bauhaus, dress, marine, pilot's, etc. Their pricing is extremely low, $200 for the Miyota movements and <$150 for the Chinese movements. They seem to source excellent Chinese movements, though, a lot of offbrand companies seem to get Seagull's QC rejects or whatever, but Tissell's rep(and the two I own) are excellent for Chinese movements.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Wristwatching said:


> Tissell does make some non-Rolex homage watches, bauhaus, dress, marine, pilot's, etc. Their pricing is extremely low, $200 for the Miyota movements and <$150 for the Chinese movements. They seem to source excellent Chinese movements, though, a lot of offbrand companies seem to get Seagull's QC rejects or whatever, but Tissell's rep(and the two I own) are excellent for Chinese movements.


Am I the only person that thinks of Snoop Dog every time they hear the brand Tissell.

"Hey, what kind of watch is that?"
"Fo Tissell my Nisell"


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Solid deals but the Certina seems like a great deal. Titanium, sapphire, 2824-2...very nice. Tempted.


Yep. It got me.

In the last few weeks I've come to the realization I like smaller pieces. I particularly like my 39mm Orient star.

And this certina is 39. Awesome.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Horohollis said:


> Orient Watch USA is having a labor day sale - code: LABOR16 takes an additional 30% off.


There are other 30%OFF coupons that have been floating around for a long time like YOUTUBE30 and DAPPERED30. They even had a free watch gift valued ~$60 but they removed that from the system recently.

I'm waiting impatiently for a better price on the Mako USA II white dial... But I just can't bring myself to buy it knowing that other people got it with the free watch [like the amazing Orient 3 stars auto].

Thanks for the coupon though.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks for trying although I was having an ethical dilemma since Stan has been so good to us on the forums and the coupon probably wasn't meant to work on them.
Sigh...



KB4R said:


> Ahhh just missed it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Boschett Timepieces are having a nice Labor Day sale right now.

Up to 40% discount, the Harpoon is now at 480$ (lowest I've seen) and the Reef Ranger is reduced to 595$, quite a bargain for a watch powered by a top grade swiss movement.

If you are on the fence you may want to act quickly, I think these won't last long!!!

Cheers!!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> ...In the last few weeks I've come to the realization I like smaller pieces....


Every watch enthusiast will reach a point where he finally realizes that heft and size don't really matter as much as comfort and subtle beauty.

I'd congratulate you for reaching this phase, but knowing the hardships of finding proper mid-size watches at affordable prices, I'd just wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Every watch enthusiast will reach a point where he finally realizes that heft and size don't really matter as much as comfort and subtle beauty.
> 
> I'd congratulate you for reaching this phase, but knowing the hardships of finding proper mid-size watches at affordable prices, I'd just wish you the best of luck.


I'm not sure if it counts but I've found that 38-42mm is my sweet spot. There are a few exceptions, I don't mind a few of the smaller 36mm ish pieces like my Glycine GMT 2000, or the Makara sea turtle that's in semi regular rotation at 44mm... But really most of my daily wear stuff is right near 40mm.

That said, smaller than 36mm just feels tiny, but I imagine I'll find some vintage watch that'll throw that rule out for me too.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Capt.Louisville (Aug 18, 2016)

$35.79. Seems kinda fun.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7NLLUG/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Rivven said:


> I'm not sure if it counts but I've found that 38-42mm is my sweet spot. There are a few exceptions, I don't mind a few of the smaller 36mm ish pieces like my Glycine GMT 2000, or the Makara sea turtle that's in semi regular rotation at 44mm... But really most of my daily wear stuff is right near 40mm.
> 
> That said, smaller than 36mm just feels tiny, but I imagine I'll find some vintage watch that'll throw that rule out for me too.
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


I think we share the same preference!
You might find it funny, but the watch that converted me to this new style is an 70-80s manual winding Citizen with a burned dial that I got for ~$10. She kept me off my whole collection for a good month on a row when I got it.
There's just something magnificent about wearing a watch very subtle but with undoubtful significance. A watch that somehow brings joy to the wearer mainly and gives no real regard to outsiders.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got an order cancellation email. Oh well was worth a shot



> They just quit doing it, over the last 20 minutes. I probably should have grabbed the one I had in my cart as a test to show you guys. I wonder if anyone got one? I only collect autos w/ day&date (usually), so I passed, but now I'm thinking I should have...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Harpoons with one bezel will be $480. 









(posted on Diver's Watches Facebook Group)


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

stage12m said:


> Just got an order cancellation email. Oh well was worth a shot


I still might grab one or two as a Holiday gift backup? Where is a watch like that available for $99 anyway, right?


----------



## Capt.Louisville (Aug 18, 2016)

Immortus said:


> I still might grab one or two as a Holiday gift backup? Where is a watch like that available for $99 anyway, right?


It's a very nice watch for $99


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Capt.Louisville said:


> It's a very nice watch for $99
> View attachment 9231810
> View attachment 9231818


Just out of curiosity how is it a "Swiss Chronograph"? I thought it used a Seiko movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

It was assembled in a factory that also produces Swiss cheese which is located in the central dairy province of China ? What other explanation can there be ?



OfficerCamp said:


> Just out of curiosity how is it a "Swiss Chronograph"? I thought it used a Seiko movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has a lightning deal starting at 7:00 am on a - OOFAY Hollow Engraving Analog Men's Automatic Mechanical Stainless Self-Wind Wrist Watch - which is now at $49.99. 
In looking through the description and such I came across this interesting bit of information. So I'm guessing the extra 30% off applies to the lightning deal price ?

Save 50% each on Qualifying items offered by OOFAY WATCH when you purchase 2 or more. Enter code 5ZQWPROQ at checkout. Here's how (restrictions apply) Save 30% each on Qualifying items offered by OOFAY WATCH when you purchase 1 or more. Enter code 882K92QB at checkout. Here's how (restrictions apply)

here is the link

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019I0MX5..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=Z12EP21QHAMKMGSSVJ4S


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Delete


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Delete


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom rack has a selection of watches in the men's clearance at 70% off. They have this lovely Fossil for $40.50.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...graph-leather-strap-watch?color=BROWN-SILVER#


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Just got my Balmer Bronze from Overstock last night. Overall, very happy with it for a bronze case and and under $200. Box was a nice wooden one too. I would have loved for the lug width to be a little more. 22mm lugs on a 47mm watch seems a bit small. To borrow a movie quote "it's like an orange with a toothpick in it"









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

achernob said:


> Just got my Balmer Bronze from Overstock last night. Overall, very happy with it for a bronze case and and under $200. Box was a nice wooden one too. I would have loved for the lug width to be a little more. 22mm lugs on a 47mm watch seems a bit small. To borrow a movie quote "it's like an orange with a toothpick in it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it 47mm inclusive the crown? What's your wrist size? Tempted with the price

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

TestОтправлено с моего SM-G9300 через Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a better deal on bronze

http://tc-9watches.mysimplestore.com/products/tc-9-bronze-divers-watch










$95 GBP

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

achernob said:


> Just got my Balmer Bronze from Overstock last night. Overall, very happy with it for a bronze case and and under $200. Box was a nice wooden one too. I would have loved for the lug width to be a little more. 22mm lugs on a 47mm watch seems a bit small. To borrow a movie quote "it's like an orange with a toothpick in it"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! About your strap width, you can always notch a 24mm strap. Or, maybe this style would beef it up a bit; they're 20% with coupon code LABOR16 at Panatime.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a better deal on bronze
> 
> http://tc-9watches.mysimplestore.com/products/tc-9-bronze-divers-watch
> 
> ...


That price requires previous 50GBP deposit. 145 total. Still a better deal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

As outlined on the Air Blue website, the Navigator chronograph uses a Swiss Ronda 5040D; the Navigator World Timer uses a Seiko YM26.



OfficerCamp said:


> Just out of curiosity how is it a "Swiss Chronograph"? I thought it used a Seiko movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

petalz said:


> Is it 47mm inclusive the crown? What's your wrist size? Tempted with the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


47 without crown. My wrist is 7 1/4".

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robangel said:


> View attachment 9197482
> View attachment 9197490
> View attachment 9197458
> View attachment 9197474
> ...


I was on the fence for a long time about brass, then was leaning more towards a bronze watch. It's worth googling images of them after patination, which of course will vary from piece to piece, place to place. Being near the ocean and with high humidity salty air I just decided against it. Notvreally into 'maintenance.' Final clincher was when my wife, who's amazingly cool about watch purchases, (well, not totally about that last Alpina 4 GMT...) questioned why I would buy a new watch, fully expecting it to look old in short order. Practical Asian mindset there.

Anyways, still really digging this Giorgio Milano watch, very much to my surprise. The slightly brushed finish on the not so blingy looking IP faux gold, gives me the bronze look I was looking for. Then I found out it's not a real thin IP coat--it looks like it'll hold up well. My wrist is about 7 and a quarter inches around, so again surprised a 49mm watch works. Even sitting on a hard floor or likewise putting my arm straight down on a table with hand out flat, it doesn't dig into my wrist. That said, it still is a big watch, no way around that.

Dealing with Amazon, I knew if it wasn't 'right' I could return it. So in reference to the bronze beauties showing up here, at $139, the G.M. might warrant consideration. Also a number of different styles and finishes besides this one are available.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

"I was on the fence for a long time about brass, then was leaning more towards a bronze watch. It's worth googling images of them after patination, which of course will vary from piece to piece, place to place. Being near the ocean and with high humidity salty air I just decided against it. Not really into 'maintenance.'"

You just have to embrace it....


----------



## CAESAR II (Nov 14, 2008)

taike said:


> That price requires previous 50GBP deposit. 145 total. Still a better deal.


Sorry, i cant find where is the request of the deposit, ¿it´s in another page?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Straps anyone?

https://plus.google.com/+ClockworksynergyStraps/posts/d5pedLnunAf

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> "I was on the fence for a long time about brass, then was leaning more towards a bronze watch. It's worth googling images of them after patination, which of course will vary from piece to piece, place to place. Being near the ocean and with high humidity salty air I just decided against it. Not really into 'maintenance.'"
> 
> You just have to embrace it....
> 
> View attachment 9233978


Yeah, it's a preference thing. I personally think that looks cool as hell


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CAESAR II said:


> Sorry, i cant find where is the request of the deposit, ¿it´s in another page?


The preorder was closed a few months ago. The request to pay 95GBP balance was explained in his email update to preorder participants.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone else get some coupons in the mail from CW? I got $75 off of $450 and $150 off $750. I think that's a pretty nice deal. Of course the CW I really want is only $410 HAHA


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064brfs.html


$1,095 ORIS Divers Sixty-Five Automatic Black Dial Brown Fabric Men's Watch


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

NATO Straps Co. has 20% off every item with coupon code "Labor16" NATO Strap Co.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

City74 said:


> Anyone else get some coupons in the mail from CW? I got $75 off of $450 and $150 off $750. I think that's a pretty nice deal. Of course the CW I really want is only $410 HAHA


Be nice to give you $60 off of $410 but if I recall correctly, when they had website issues last year Ieading many of us to think we were getting great bargains, they said: "Unfortunately, Christmas isn't coming early this year"---so the spirit might not be there yet either.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Be nice to give you $60 off of $410 but if I recall correctly, when they had website issues last year Ieading many of us to think we were getting great bargains, they said: "Unfortunately, Christmas isn't coming early this year"


Yea idk. I have gotten the email codes before but these are actual paper certificates. Think they are trying to make it more personalized. I actually think it's very nice even if I don't buy one. A classy step IMO


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

taike said:


> $255 fulfilled by amazon.
> 
> Black only 1 left. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W76WX3C/
> 
> Orange 2 left. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W76WX6E/


Well, Amazon just gave me the black M-Force for free, albeit without the bezel pip. I called CS to see if I could get a replacement. The gentleman said he could only do a return since Amazon wasn't the seller, but if I wanted to keep it he could give me 20% back. Then he couldn't find the option in his system to credit back 20%, so he apologized and refunded me everything. Even encouraged me to get it fixed under warranty afterwards. In his words: "As a prime customer you called for a solution, not to hear about our problems...." Amazing response.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

taike said:


> Well, Amazon just gave me the black M-Force for free, albeit without the bezel pip. I called CS to see if I could get a replacement. The gentleman said he could only do a return since Amazon wasn't the seller, but if I wanted to keep it he could give me 20% back. Then he couldn't find the option in his system to credit back 20%, so he apologized and refunded me everything. Even encouraged me to get it fixed under warranty afterwards. In his words: "As a prime customer you called for a solution, not to hear about our problems...." Amazing response.


Way to go amazon. That's almost unnecessarily accommodating customer service!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$249 for the VSA XLS Chrono Classic 241445 on a bracelet 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JVY7BO/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_EtFYxbE2SAXEJ

The XLS is the larger line with a 45mm case and this is a great price. It's $379 and out of stock at Joma.










Here's a quick phone pic of mine:


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Yeah, it's a preference thing. I personally think that looks cool as hell


I'm 61. I was in the Apple Store last weeks, the 20-something Apple Experts were falling all over it, wanted to know where to get one. There's hope yet....


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

taike said:


> Well, Amazon just gave me the black M-Force for free, albeit without the bezel pip. I called CS to see if I could get a replacement. The gentleman said he could only do a return since Amazon wasn't the seller, but if I wanted to keep it he could give me 20% back. Then he couldn't find the option in his system to credit back 20%, so he apologized and refunded me everything. Even encouraged me to get it fixed under warranty afterwards. In his words: "As a prime customer you called for a solution, not to hear about our problems...." Amazing response.


That is amazing! Especially considering Amazon can't even figure out how to cancel an empty account of mine and leave the original account active so I can track some long-lost orders.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder if the seller still gets paid in that situation. Or if Amazon makes the seller give back theoney.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Great deal on a true Limited Edition:

I have to admit I had my suspicions about this one (too good to be true?) but you can't lose with a "Fulfilled by Amazon" order so I took the plunge.

I'm happy to report that this is the real deal - the Limited Edition model (500 pieces) of Bulova's tribute to their A-15 prototype that was tested and ultimately abandoned in WW II.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









MSRP of $1495 and usually sold at around $1000 (if you can find it) currently at $365.47!
(The only other Amazon vendor is asking $1721.25)

Great history here thanks to the Military Watch Resource Forum:

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?44426-Bulova-Type-A-15-Elapsed-Time-Watch

The watch arrived in perfect condition with all protective film in a proper Accu•Swiss box with all appropriate papers including the commemorative A-15 booklet. While searches online show it in a long, flat box, it is conceivable that packaging varied by market or availability so I'm not concerned.






























A Swiss auto with excellent build quality, boxed sapphire crystal, and stainless steel/titanium case. And a truly unique entry in the Military/Pilot category.
















Now a confession: I returned the first one (#272/500) because of a bad scratch or crack in the bezel. The replacement had a similar scratch only this one extended to the crystal. It was the edge of an extra layer of protective film! I am happily keeping #333/500!


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Great deal on a true Limited Edition:
> 
> I have to admit I had my suspicions about this one (too good to be true?) but you can't lose with a "Fulfilled by Amazon" order so I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


This seller on Ebay has 2 for $430. You still got a good deal. Neat watch and at least it doesn't say "Accu Swiss" on the dial.

That buckle is really nice. Maybe they has some left over Accutron buckles? 

Bulova Accu Swiss 63C117 Type A 15 | eBay


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> That is amazing! Especially considering Amazon can't even figure out how to cancel an empty account of mine and leave the original account active so I can track some long-lost orders.


Aaaand....they fixed my accounts! I guess you just need the right CS person answering your query. Having both amazon.ca and amazon.com accounts doesn't help either.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> This seller on Ebay has 2 for $430. You still got a good deal. Neat watch and at least it doesn't say "Accu Swiss" on the dial.
> 
> That buckle is really nice. Maybe they has some left over Accutron buckles?
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss 63C117 Type A 15 | eBay


I wonder if it's the same vendor since it bears the same vague description and the same incorrect reference number as the Amazon listing. I forgot to mention above that, although the listing title states 63C117, the watch is indeed the 63A119.

I really like that buckle even though it is the one thing that is out of character with the original, pre dating Accutron by about 20 years.

Otherwise it is quite a faithful reproduction.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Anyone else get some coupons in the mail from CW? I got $75 off of $450 and $150 off $750. I think that's a pretty nice deal. Of course the CW I really want is only $410 HAHA


I got it and tried to test it on a Trident C65 Vintage....not on sale.....not on clearance.....not nearly new.....no other discounts.

It didnt work for me, yet. Maybe not active yet. Good till 10/31/16.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kronological (Dec 30, 2012)

Nordstrom Rack has a ton of watches, mostly fashion brands. Here are two Speedy Homages from Fossil. Seems a decent deal for under $62.










https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...men-s-silicone-strap-watch?color=BLACK-SILVER










https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...-men-s-leather-strap-watch?color=BLACK-SILVER


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> I'm 61. I was in the Apple Store last weeks, the 20-something Apple Experts were falling all over it, wanted to know where to get one. There's hope yet....


Until they realize they can't change the dial image, check their email or their heart rate...


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> *Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64666555 Men's Watch , watches*
> 
> *$699.00* via coupon code *"DMKHAK699**".
> 
> ...


What the hell? The code works, what sort of bank account draining demon are you?

I swear this forum is full of nothing but enablers.

This is just one great deal.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> I was in the Apple Store last weeks, the 20-something Apple Experts were falling all over it, wanted to know where to get one.


You know that doesn't surprise me one bit...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Way to go amazon. That's almost unnecessarily accommodating customer service!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's why Amazon founder Jeff Bezos is worth north of 64 billion USD. You can't buy advertsing like that, but 'advertising' it is in effect. One person tells a whole forum, they tell other people----it's exponential and just very good business. He's certainly no saint, not an easy guy to work for, but he's built and continues to run a remarkable business.

That said, Amazon customer service does have various options almost every time. When they're really excellent and sometimes even when they'd like to help me more but simply can't, I try to remember to say: "Amazon's a huge company, but it's people like YOU who make it great and keep people coming back--they're lucky to have you--thanks."


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Great deal on a true Limited Edition:
> 
> I have to admit I had my suspicions about this one (too good to be true?) but you can't lose with a "Fulfilled by Amazon" order so I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


I don't 'flip' my watches, although maybe one day I might. But while that Bulova would probably flip for a tidy profit, I think I'd have a hard time letting it gettaway. Very nice. It's got history, personality and quality.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Robangel said:


> I don't 'flip' my watches, although maybe one day I might. But while that Bulova would probably flip for a tidy profit, I think I'd have a hard time letting it gettaway. Very nice. It's got history, personality and quality.


Great looking watch. I love the authentic vintage details but 39.8mm is going to be small for me for a dial with that many rings.

That's what I'll tell myself.

So many watches to not buy this weekend.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Great deal on a true Limited Edition:
> 
> I have to admit I had my suspicions about this one (too good to be true?) but you can't lose with a "Fulfilled by Amazon" order so I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this watch. Wasn't familiar with it nor the history. Do you think there's a chance that the pvd version is also a LImited Edition?: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5PD3TYB0J3SWNDD3Q37A


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm new around here and have scored several great deals from posts like these in F71 so I thought I'd offer up my latest discovery. The Timex Waterbury Red Wing seems to run about $130-$150 through the normal channels that I know of. Since I wanted the 38mm version I was hunting around and noticed Amazon has one for $84 with prime shipping. 
I'm too new to post links or pics so just search for " Timex TW2P84600ZA "

Amazon doesn't list this product as a Red Wing version but a search of Timex's site shows this sku does have a Red Wing strap. Sure enough, it arrived today with all the Red Wing tags and I will say the strap is pretty nice.

Thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

darkclassic said:


> I'm new around here and have scored several great deals from posts like these in F71 so I thought I'd offer up my latest discovery. The Timex Waterbury Red Wing seems to run about $130-$150 through the normal channels that I know of. Since I wanted the 38mm version I was hunting around and noticed Amazon has one for $84 with prime shipping.
> I'm too new to post links or pics so just search for " Timex TW2P84600ZA "
> 
> Amazon doesn't list this product as a Red Wing version but a search of Timex's site shows this sku does have a Red Wing strap. Sure enough, it arrived today with all the Red Wing tags and I will say the strap is pretty nice.
> ...


Love the domeness! And the date window matches! Sigh...

Weird, it doesn't look like a women's watch...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Thanks for posting this watch. Wasn't familiar with it nor the history. Do you think there's a chance that the pvd version is also a LImited Edition?: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Swiss...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5PD3TYB0J3SWNDD3Q37A


No, only the 63A119 is a limited edition. There used to be a page on the Accu•Swiss website with all the info on the A-15 tribute. Now there's no Accu•Swiss website. It seems they've discontinued the brand - maybe trying to come up with a better name!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Great deal on a true Limited Edition:
> 
> I have to admit I had my suspicions about this one (too good to be true?) but you can't lose with a "Fulfilled by Amazon" order so I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


Took the plunge and ordered it. Whats your wrist size I'm concern the lugs/diameter might be a tad too small. 
I guess I can use a bund....shudder


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Took the plunge and order it. Whats your wrist size I'm concern the lugs/diameter might be a tad too small.
> I guess I can use a bund....shudder


My wrist is just under 7 inches. While I tend to lean toward 42mm, I'm happy with the look and feel of this watch on my wrist.

I was a little taken aback by the 18mm strap at first but got used to it fast. I guess it adds to the vintage feel. The strap is certainly long enough for the thickest of wrists though. I'm on the third hole from the smallest with seven more to go.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I dig the Bulova watch, a lot. But I'm pretty sure my semi OCD in trying to keep both internal bezels exactly aligned would drive me a bit mad.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Barry S said:


> No, only the 63A119 is a limited edition. There used to be a page on the Accu•Swiss website with all the info on the A-15 tribute. Now there's no Accu•Swiss website. It seems they've discontinued the brand - maybe trying to come up with a better name!


Thanks for clarifying, Barry!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Barry S said:


> No, only the 63A119 is a limited edition. There used to be a page on the Accu•Swiss website with all the info on the A-15 tribute. Now there's no Accu•Swiss website. It seems they've discontinued the brand - maybe trying to come up with a better name!


Thanks for clarifying, Barry!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RTea said:


> I dig the Bulova watch, a lot. But I'm pretty sure my semi OCD in trying to keep both internal bezels exactly aligned would drive me a bit mad.


Lol! I know the feeling. I'm happy to report they haven't budged through a day of wearing it. The crowns that control them are solid.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, Barry, you just cost me some money. I am a sucker for dual crowns and internal rotating bezels, so what could I do when faced with triple crowns and dual internal rotating bezels, especially in an eminently wearable size? :-d I never knew this watch existed. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. :-!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Well, Barry, you just cost me some money. I am a sucker for dual crowns and internal rotating bezels, so what could I do when faced with triple crowns and dual internal rotating bezels, especially in an eminently wearable size? :-d I never knew this watch existed. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. :-!


Happy to oblige! I'm glad the price and the stock are holding out.

I'm sure you'll enjoy the watch.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

I hate you for posting that Bulova watch. Multiple crowns, automatic, ~40mm size... Too many watches. Must resist. 

It doesn't have very high water resistance, I'll tell myself that's why I'm not going to get it. Everything else is dead on perfect. What a great deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Got me as well!

I have been looking for that exact model for a while. 
Thanks for posting such a great deal!

Fingers crossed, Amazon don't fail me now!



Barry S said:


> Happy to oblige! I'm glad the price and the stock are holding out.
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy the watch.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Thanks for clarifying, Barry!


My pleasure. When I first came across the PVD version a few months back (and posted it here) I researched the hell out of it and decided I had to have the LE. I put it in my Amazon cart to watch the price and patience finally paid off.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Great deal on a true Limited Edition:
> 
> I have to admit I had my suspicions about this one (too good to be true?) but you can't lose with a "Fulfilled by Amazon" order so I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


Hi

beautiful looking watch, do u know what kind of movement this uses? being that it's an accuswiss now I'm assuming sellita instead of eta? thanks for clarifying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

falcondrgn said:


> Hi
> 
> beautiful looking watch, do u know what kind of movement this uses? being that it's an accuswiss now I'm assuming sellita instead of eta? thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A number of internet posts seem to indicate that it's an ETA 2894-2. If so, wow. The movement would cost more than the watch!

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?61776-Bulova-A-15-Limited-Edition

EDIT: that can't be right since the 2894 is a chronograph. I wonder if they mean 2892....

EDIT 2: I dunno. This vendor says ETA 2824:

http://www.ishida-watch.com/brand/bulova/military_A15_63a119/

And I really dig the watch; just can't figure out a time I'd wear it.

Barry, is the case Ti, and the back steel?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Free shipping
Exp by 9/4 at noon
SEIKOMEN'S RECRAFT SERIESMODEL #: SNKM98

$265.00

$98.00(DMRECRAFT98 - $53.00)


- +

$98.00SAVE $167.00


REMOVEUPDATE​

Coupon DMRECRAFT98 Is Applied. All applicable items have been discounted, please note certain items e.g. those on sale cannot receive additional discounts.REMOVE


YOU SAVE
SUBTOTAL
SHIPPING
ESTIMATED TOTAL


$167.00
$98.00
$0.00
$98.00


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Free shipping.
Deal ends 9/5

HAMILTONMEN'S KHAKI AVIATIONMODEL #: H76665725

$795.00

$298.00(AFFAVIATION298 - $194.90)


- +

$298.00SAVE $497.00
​
Coupon AFFAVIATION298 Is Applied. All applicable items have been discounted, please note certain items e.g. those on sale cannot receive additional discounts.


YOU SAVE
SUBTOTAL
SHIPPING
ESTIMATED TOTAL


$497.00
$298.00
$0.00
$298.00


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has James McCabe watches with Miyota automatic movements starting at $120. Some nice designs.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

darkclassic said:


> I'm new around here and have scored several great deals from posts like these in F71 so I thought I'd offer up my latest discovery. The Timex Waterbury Red Wing seems to run about $130-$150 through the normal channels that I know of. Since I wanted the 38mm version I was hunting around and noticed Amazon has one for $84 with prime shipping.
> I'm too new to post links or pics so just search for " Timex TW2P84600ZA "
> 
> Amazon doesn't list this product as a Red Wing version but a search of Timex's site shows this sku does have a Red Wing strap. Sure enough, it arrived today with all the Red Wing tags and I will say the strap is pretty nice.
> ...


How's the lume?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Barry, thanks for the heads-up on the Bulova tribute to the A-15 prototype on Amazon. I had to snag myself one since I've been on the lookout for a 3-crown piece for a while now. I wasn't aware of this Bulova model until I saw your post. It's a nice looking watch for a nice price and I'm glad they chose not to print 'Accu Swiss' on the dial because that would probably have been a deal-breaker for me...


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Manchuri said:


> I only saw the white face C5 on either black or brown strap. Haven't seen that version on deep discount sale before. I picked up the brown/bronze C5 at beginning of year during a 50% off sale but always wanted the white one but after paying half price couldn't bring myself to pay full fare so was pretty stoked. On the straps almost all varieties were available. I bought multiples as £10 for a good quality strap was too good to miss and I have 3 other watches with 20mm lugs.
> 
> The other plus is that IMO the old slim line looks much better than the new so maybe they'll be better flippers down the line
> 
> ...


That new lo..  that new lo.. that new logo       

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Barry, is the case Ti, and the back steel?


I'm not really sure. I think it may be the opposite as the watch is not super light. I don't have a Ti piece for comparison.

As you can see the case/lugs are brushed while the back and bezel are polished.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Escargot said:


> Barry, thanks for the heads-up on the Bulova tribute to the A-15 prototype on Amazon. I had to snag myself one since I've been on the lookout for a 3-crown piece for a while now. I wasn't aware of this Bulova model until I saw your post. It's a nice looking watch for a nice price and I'm glad they chose not to print 'Accu Swiss' on the dial because that would probably have been a deal-breaker for me...


You're quite welcome. I agree about the "Accu•Swiss." I was never fond of the name and it certainly has no place on an historical piece like this.

I'm glad you were able to move fast enough to snag one _Escargot_.

(Sorry, couldn't help it!)


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

That Bulova is looking pretty good. Now please stop posting before I am forced to buy. Lol


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Victorinox Alliance Auto 241667 for $294.99 fulfilled through Amazon. 








Specs available through the Vicki web site. I bought the black leather strapped version for $350 and thought I got a screaming deal, this is better by the numbers. I would drop the bracelet for a contrasting strap so the dial pops, but even then the price is right.

One potentially important note Victorinox watches from this vendor (Fashionomics), from whom mine was also purchased. The watch arrived in unworn condition, but in the wrong box with the protective film on the clasp dangling (film on crystals intact). It _might _have been repackaged by Fashionomics, but it was the right model, in perfect condition and ran as it should - so I happily kept it. My Alliance continues to be a perfect specimen and I've been wearing it quite a bit - but I suggest any purchaser take even more care than usual to inspect before use, just in case.

p.s.: There are a number of aggressively priced Victorinox watches on Amazon right now, if you pick through the listings. $208 for the 241495 chrono seems pretty sweet, since this model in panda tends to be priced higher than other color schemes.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

sobertram said:


> Free shipping.
> Deal ends 9/5
> 
> HAMILTONMEN'S KHAKI AVIATIONMODEL #: H76665725
> ...


I have this, just happen to be wearing it today. 
Great watch and deal. 
Get one people!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Well, Barry, you just cost me some money. I am a sucker for dual crowns and internal rotating bezels, so what could I do when faced with triple crowns and dual internal rotating bezels, especially in an eminently wearable size? :-d I never knew this watch existed. Thank you for bringing it to my attention. :-!


I was thinking...one could use the hour bezel as sort of a poor mans 2nd time zone/gmt.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> That price requires previous 50GBP deposit. 145 total. Still a better deal.


I just placed an order and got confirmation, it came to $126.50 ( which is £95 roughly).

Not sure where this £50 deposit you referred to?

And the size is a manageable 42 with Seiko automatic movement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, I jumped too. There were only 500 made I guess they did not sell that well at the original price. I too was wondering about the movement. The 2894-2 is a modular movement, it designates a chronograph module. I wonder if the 2894 is the base movement without the chrono module?

Also, a few of the photos taken on an angle cause the dial to look a lovely green, must be the sapphires reflection.

Amazon lists these as "second hand", I know Barry's first one had a scratch and was returned, will inspect mine carefully if it actually shows up.

Thanks for listing it here.



Barry S said:


> You're quite welcome. I agree about the "Accu•Swiss." I was never fond of the name and it certainly has no place on an historical piece like this.
> 
> I'm glad you were able to move fast enough to snag one _Escargot_.
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't help it!)


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I just placed an order and got confirmation, it came to $126.50 ( which is £95 roughly).
> 
> Not sure where this £50 deposit you referred to?
> 
> ...


Where did you specify dial and bezel, after the "Place Order" button?

Is the third form the left the minute counter bezel?









thanks,

Rob


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Re. the Bulova A-15, until otherwise proven by someone removing the back, I'd assume the movement is a 2824-2 and that the "2894" came from a simple typo that was widely repeated.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Yep, I jumped too. There were only 500 made I guess they did not sell that well at the original price. I too was wondering about the movement. The 2894-2 is a modular movement, it designates a chronograph module. I wonder if the 2894 is the base movement without the chrono module?
> 
> Also, a few of the photos taken on an angle cause the dial to look a lovely green, must be the sapphires reflection.
> 
> ...


My pleasure Rob. I'm sure you'll be happy with it.

Sorry if I didn't make it clear in the original post: After receiving the second one I realized it was not a scratch at all - just the edge of an extra layer of protective film. I have every reason to believe it was the same on the first one. I even sent an apology email to the vendor.

When you look at the buying options, they are being sold as new. I believe the "second hand" in the description is meant to describe the feature of the watch (i.e.: It has a second hand.)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Amazon lists these as "second hand"...


I would take that as an alternative way of saying gray market, not used.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Re. the Bulova A-15, until otherwise proven by someone removing the back, I'd assume the movement is a 2824-2 and that the "2894" came from a simple typo that was widely repeated.


Yeah, it sure would be odd.

However, the watch is 14mm thick. Granted it has the high crystal, but that seems really thick for a 40mm watch with a 2824.


----------



## CBM_DOC (Feb 26, 2006)

Given the rest of the description, it may just mean the watch has a second hand.

Dave


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Barry S said:


> When you look at the buying options, they are being sold as new. I believe the "second hand" in the description is meant to describe the feature of the watch (i.e.: It has a second hand.)


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

RiverRat said:


> Victorinox Alliance Auto 241667 for $294.99 fulfilled through Amazon.
> View attachment 9242898
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Trigger pulled. Black version (241668) on leather is going for $255 btw.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> View attachment 9243682


Don't feel bad Judy, I was also confused by this at first. And this buyer thought the same thing and happily accepted his watch with a "small nick on the case" - which I'll bet is the protective film.

http://watchlords.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=34535&sid=b32fd55b5a043f6773032a7a4151320b


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I just placed an order and got confirmation, it came to $126.50 ( which is £95 roughly).
> 
> Not sure where this £50 deposit you referred to?
> 
> ...


50GBP deposit was made a few months ago. Current 95GBP item is for the final payment. I imagine he will either cancel your order or request another 50GBP payment from you.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Where did you specify dial and bezel, after the "Place Order" button?
> 
> Is the third form the left the minute counter bezel?
> 
> ...


Instructions are in the email sent to preorder participants.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Trigger pulled. Black version (241668) on leather is going for $255 btw.
> View attachment 9243786


Damn. I'm showing back to $750 for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Maranez 20% off again through Sep 11. http://www.maranez.com/watches.php

They have some stone dial layans back in stock


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like armida 15% off is also active when you add to cart


----------



## gliderbee (Dec 28, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I just placed an order and got confirmation, it came to $126.50 ( which is £95 roughly).
> 
> Not sure where this £50 deposit you referred to?
> 
> ...


Same here: about 113 euro.

Stefan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Frederique Constant "Junior" automatic, FC303-B4B26 just arrived from WoW. This was a display model with not an imperfection to it that I can see.

Came in a nice FC box:

















Very nice-looking. Sporty but with just enough dressiness to it that it could be dressed up as well. Obviously an Explorer-thing going on, but I love the Explorer.









I'm told this has the Sellita SW-200 movement.









They're trying to market these as a first nice watch for teenagers. While it absolutely would work for that, it's a 38mm case without the crown. I have an almost 8-inch wrist and even I can wear that! Do I wish it was 40mm, or 39mm? Probably. I have the Manchester Watch Works Ikonik 2 on the way, which is supposedly 39mm, so I'm interested to do some comparing and contrasting. But this size will work for anybody.

















Very nice, padded leather strap with contrast stitching. However, I can barely use it at the last hole. If I eventually tire of that, I think this would look great on one of those black, distressed, bomber jacket leather straps.

I feel like I got this at a great price at around $330-something with coupon code and rebate. If you can find it anywhere below $500, I say get past the name and target marketing and see it for what it is -- a great-looking watch with great specs that is right-sized for you. If you need to flip it later (and I'm a flipper), just call it by its model number.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> Where did you specify dial and bezel, after the "Place Order" button?
> 
> Is the third form the left the minute counter bezel?
> 
> ...


Hi Rob

I could not find the "note" section the site directs you to use.
So I placed the order, received the confirmation, used that info to contact [email protected] to specify my preference.

As far as the bezel option, I am not familiar with all the options ( including decompression bezel), I chose a GMT.

Best

Rod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah, it sure would be odd.
> 
> However, the watch is 14mm thick. Granted it has the high crystal, but that seems really thick for a 40mm watch with a 2824.


I just ordered one. Since I'm not planning on taking it swimming (it's only 30m WR) I'll crack it open when I get it and see what movement is in there. I'm curious now.

And seriously, this has to be the last watch I order this year. I must keep repeating that to myself. Maybe I need to tattoo it on my arm.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

CBM_DOC said:


> Given the rest of the description, it may just mean the watch has a second hand.
> 
> Dave


Bwahahahaha that was awesome


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

Someone on the thread posted about Timex Waterbury watches so I did a search on Amazon and found this beaut. According to the Camels three, the pricing looks pretty good! $32 + shipping.









http://https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P58700AB-Originals-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00LPSIJ0O/ref=sr_1_5?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1472942930&sr=1-5&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=Timex+Waterbury&refinements=p_n_size_three_browse-vebin%3A8755758011


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Damn. I'm showing back to $750 for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strange, it can still be had at $255 but not on the page I linked to before. Good luck!
Edit: The braceleted version (241669) can also be had for for a bargain of $285. Don't forget to befrugal it for an extra 6% off.
Edit2; Every time I post the $255 link it resets to $750. Scroll down a bit on the $750 page and you'll see the $255 price in the "customer also shopped for" section.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> Maybe I need to tattoo it on my arm.


Won't work.

Tattoo it on your face and I bet it works.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is a better deal on bronze
> 
> http://tc-9watches.mysimplestore.com/products/tc-9-bronze-divers-watch
> 
> ...


There are literally zero specs. What does it have in it? Sapphire?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> There are literally zero specs. What does it have in it? Sapphire?


Taken from KS page ....not sure if specs have changed.

SPECIFICATIONS

Solid Bronze Case.Water resistant to 1000 Feet

Seiko NH35a Automatic Movement. reliable and robust japanese automatic movement

Screw Down Crown

GMT / 20 minute counter Bezel.Bezel allows user to show second time zone or easily record 20 minutes of elapsed time

Super Luminous Dial and hands

Anti-reflective Sapphire Crystal front and back of watch(display case back is sapphire crystal)

Green Canvas strap with Brass Hardware

43 mm wide

50 mm from 12- 6

22 mm strap size

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> There are literally zero specs. What does it have in it? Sapphire?


That's because it's not meant for general sale on that page. The specs were available at preorder.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Taken from KS page ....not sure if specs have changed.
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> ...


The KS campaign was canceled and Toby started a direct preorder with 50GBP deposit in June. He emailed a couple days ago requesting final payment of 95GBP.

Here is his last email:
"sorry - one last email!

Just to clarify

The final payment to be made via the website is now £95. This will be added to your £50 deposit.

If you require to cancel you need to email me and I will process a refund of £50 for you via paypal.

It has been pointed out that thhe notes section on the website doesn't work. Therefor please just email your final dial and bezel request.

thanks"

If you guys are really interested in buying at 145GBP, which is still a deal, email him [email protected]


----------



## KB4R (Aug 19, 2016)

kl884347 said:


> Thanks for trying although I was having an ethical dilemma since Stan has been so good to us on the forums and the coupon probably wasn't meant to work on them.
> Sigh...


Went ahead and pulled the trigger and ordered a 20B this afternoon.
$100 seems like a great deal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Frederique Constant "Junior" automatic, FC303-B4B26 just arrived from WoW. This was a display model with not an imperfection to it that I can see.
> 
> Came in a nice FC box:
> 
> ...


There are a few other FC autos on ToM for $400-ish new with warranty. I'll be avoiding FC due to their poor quality control.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Taken from KS page ....not sure if specs have changed.
> 
> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> ...


That is possibly the best deal I've ever seen. Wow. What a steal.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Labor Day sale: Citizen AW1410-16X and AW1410-08E for $102.10 and $102.68 shipped from Jacob Time. Thanks to roadie for the photo.

Citizen Eco-Drive Military Nylon Mens Watch AW1410-08E

http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Military-Nylon-Mens-Watch-AW1410-16X-p-33432.html


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

I call this photo "I miss you Lex Tempus" or "Thanks for emptying my bank account Lex Tempus"









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## scoff (Aug 20, 2008)

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L is $150 shipped from Jomashop. Not a huge deal but it's $200+ on Amazon and the second-best price is $155 + shipping from leperfect on eBay.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Seiko kinetic GMT $99, http://www.jomadeals.com.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Gemnation has their Alpina sale back. Startimers are going for $495. They even have their automatic chrono for $870.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Man, I'm getting so jaded. Unless they are stone-cold killer deals, I find myself just keeping on scrolling. 

And also catching myself getting righteously indignant in the Sale forum that people are trying to sell stuff 2nd hand for way more than you can find stuff on here for, forgetting that not everyone buys watches at the deal rates found in this thread. 

Thanks, thread participants. You've sucked my soul out.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Great deal on a true Limited Edition:
> 
> I have to admit I had my suspicions about this one (too good to be true?) but you can't lose with a "Fulfilled by Amazon" order so I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


Looks like those of you who jumped on this got a cracking deal. Back up to $1,721.25 now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CamM77 said:


> Looks like those of you who jumped on this got a cracking deal. Back up to $1,721.25 now.


Seems to still be 5 left at the lower price if you click all buying options.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

taike said:


> Seems to still be 5 left at the lower price if you click all buying options.


Yeah I tried that and I can't see any other buying options/prices...


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

spincycle said:


> Someone on the thread posted about Timex Waterbury watches so I did a search on Amazon and found this beaut. According to the Camels three, the pricing looks pretty good! $32 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 9246250
> 
> ...


Where.....!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

marathonna said:


> Where.....!!!!!!!!?????


Here. One left so get in quick!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

taike said:


> If you guys are really interested in buying at 145GBP, which is still a deal, email him [email protected]


I doubt he'll do it at that price since that wouldn't be fair to all of us who fronted the deposit. His latest email is:

"I notice that some new customers have been confused by the website and have paid £95 believing this to be the watch price. This is not the case Im afraid - the £95 is a final payment for backers who have already paid a deposit three months ago and have received a very special price for taking the risk of pre order. Apologies for any confusion. Anyone who has erroneously tried to buy the watch at £95 will receive a refund once we untangle who has paid for what. Or alternatively you can email us and we discuss how to make a final payment for the watch. The watch will launch with a retail price of around $350 or £260."

I gather that he sent out the link to the store page just to people who paid a deposit never thinking anyone would post it publicly.

He also has a new Kickstarter at CHF199 with 30 left:

Brass Divers Watch from TC-9 Watches, Basel Switzerland.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1951950261/brass-divers-watch-from-tc-9-watches-basel-switzer

Note that it is NOT a diver with only 5ATM, but it's in that 50's style.

p.s. For this new KS you can choose seconds at 9 or 6. Does anyone know which is more "accurate" for such a 50's style?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

CamM77 said:


> Here. One left so get in quick!


Not for the netherlands...hate amazon..!!!


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

marathonna said:


> Not for the netherlands...hate amazon..!!!


If it makes you feel any better, it's not for Australia either. But then again, that's where freight forwarders come in handy ;-)


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

spincycle said:


> Someone on the thread posted about Timex Waterbury watches so I did a search on Amazon and found this beaut. According to the Camels three, the pricing looks pretty good! $32 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 9246250
> 
> ...


Corrected the link
You may want to check out the reviews before buying. A lot of unhappy campers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

CamM77 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, it's not for Australia either. But then again, that's where freight forwarders come in handy ;-)


Which service do you use? I'm down under too and have heard good things about the auspost freight forwarding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my short list, Been keeping an eye out for a 98b210 for under $300US.

Bulova has factory refurbs on eBay for $250 with free shipping, newly replaced batteries, etc. returns from ADs with a 30 day return policy. Took a chance, we'll see how it looks on arrival.










From eBay listing:

Stainless steel case with a black rubber strap. Uni-directional rotating black ion-plated bezel. Silver dial with black skeleton hands and index hour markers. Minute markers. Tachymeter around the inner bezel. Dial Type: Analog. Luminescent hands and markers. Date display between 4 and 5 o'clock positions. Chronograph - four sub-dials displaying: 60 minute, 12 hour, 1/10 second and 1/1000 second. Quartz movement. Scratch resistant sapphire crystal. Screw down crown. Solid case back. Case diameter: 47.5 mm. Case thickness: 14 mm. Round case shape. Band width: 24 mm. Tang clasp. Water resistant at 200 meters / 660 feet.
Our items listed as "manufacturer refurbished" are retail customer returns. For example, Macy's or Dillard's might have too much inventory of a particular watch so they would send some models to the manufacturer. Bulova puts a lot of care and effort into re-manufacturing these watches before putting them back up for sale. Each watch is completely inspected, cleaned, repaired and its battery changed prior to being resold under the "manufacturer refurbished" condition. Our watches come with the original box, tags, manual and a 3-year warranty from Bulova. However, these watches might have some very minor cosmetic wear, light nicks and scratches, on them picked up throughout the process. If you are dissatisfied with your "manufacturer refurbished" item please contact us prior to leaving feedback and we'll make things right. We are always willing to help our customers and want them to be happy with their orders.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP783 is supposedly a limited edition but is down to $148US on eBay with free shipping from Singapore


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

marathonna said:


> Where.....!!!!!!!!?????


Corrected link.

Oops, I see several others beat me to it.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Which service do you use? I'm down under too and have heard good things about the auspost freight forwarding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't used the auspost service so can't comment on them. I used Shipito.com previously for some purchases from Amazon. Pricing was reasonable and I was very happy with the service itself. For a small fee, you can get a shipping address that will not incur US sales taxes on purchases. Depending on how much you're spending, it can be worth it.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP783 is supposedly a limited edition but is down to $148US on eBay with free shipping.
> 
> So close to pulling the trigger.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

ARMIDA is having a 15% off sale on the whole collection.

COLLECTION


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> SRP783 is supposedly a limited edition but is down to $148US on eBay with free shipping from Singapore


That's a super cool Seiko, $144 here:

Seiko Sport 5 Sports Mens Analog Blue Watch SRP783K1 | eBay


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

$1.00 AVI-8 WATCH DEAL ON AMAZON -

I stumbled across this and I placed an order for one. It has a description of "test product" whatever that means

https://www.amazon.com/Unknown-AV-4...98376&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358540011&keywords=avi-8


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I stumbled across the Timex Waterbury X Red Wing 38mm for $84 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0194L64RS/

The only retailer that has these is END @ $140.

http://www.endclothing.com/us/timex-x-red-wing-waterbury-38mm-watch-tw2p84600.html


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

phcollard said:


> ARMIDA is having a 15% off sale on the whole collection.
> 
> COLLECTION


Oh man, you just created a major want vs. need dilemma... already have two new watches coming in, now struggling hard to resist the urge for a brass A8. One of the few modestly sized brass watches out there...

Do they easily resell? Might take the plunge and then sell one of the incoming watches I like the least.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

JOEYBONES said:


> $1.00 AVI-8 WATCH DEAL ON AMAZON -
> 
> I stumbled across this and I placed an order for one. It has a description of "test product" whatever that means
> 
> ...


Just ordered one, too. We'll see what happens.

Do I dare email Amazon and ask what it is?


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> $1.00 AVI-8 WATCH DEAL ON AMAZON -
> 
> I stumbled across this and I placed an order for one. It has a description of "test product" whatever that means
> 
> ...


Likely pushing this to cancellation levels, but yeah I'm in for one as well.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## garindan (Aug 22, 2016)

elconquistador said:


> That new lo..  that new lo.. that new logo
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


This new Christopher Ward logo is


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> $1.00 AVI-8 WATCH DEAL ON AMAZON -
> 
> I stumbled across this and I placed an order for one. It has a description of "test product" whatever that means
> 
> ...


3rd party seller learning how to use amazon marketplace.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Just ordered one, too. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Do I dare email Amazon and ask what it is?


OK I ordered Test Product 2....no doubt it's NOT what was pictured above but for a buck...lol


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Rivven said:


> Likely pushing this to cancellation levels, but yeah I'm in for one as well.
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


Just ordered this as well. Here's hoping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Hopefully the resellers won't order large quantities and ruin the deal. Although my OCD wanted me to order 25 of them.



taike said:


> 3rd party seller learning how to use amazon marketplace.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> OK I ordered Test Product 2....no doubt it's NOT what was pictured above but for a buck...lol


The product number listed on the page for Test Product 2 is: AV-4001-15 which is the watch pictured, for what that's worth.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Hopefully the resellers won't order large quantities and ruin the deal. Although my OCD wanted me to order 25 of them.


My point is that there is no deal. It's a dummy test listing as opposed to a pricing mistake.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> $1.00 AVI-8 WATCH DEAL ON AMAZON -
> 
> I stumbled across this and I placed an order for one. It has a description of "test product" whatever that means
> 
> ...


Currently unavailable, will be interesting to see what you get if anything at all. I tried to order and failed.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> $1.00 AVI-8 WATCH DEAL ON AMAZON -
> 
> I stumbled across this and I placed an order for one. It has a description of "test product" whatever that means
> 
> ...


I got "We're sorry. The item Test Product 2 is no longer available from the seller you selected." I agree the chances of it just being a test listing are pretty high, but it'll be interesting to see if they send you anything!


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

garindan said:


> This new Christopher Ward logo is
> View attachment 9250594


Off topic I know, but is there any story behind the logo change? Personally, I think it really cheapens the look.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Wimads said:


> Oh man, you just created a major want vs. need dilemma... already have two new watches coming in, now struggling hard to resist the urge for a brass A8. One of the few modestly sized brass watches out there...
> 
> Do they easily resell? Might take the plunge and then sell one of the incoming watches I like the least.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


They do easily resell. Like all watches the key is to buy on sale, and if you don't bond with the watch resell it later on when it's not on sale or when it's sold out.

Armida are great watches. I had an A2 and an A1, awesome pieces. I had to sell them to fund a trip but I just purchased an A9 this morning.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

CamM77 said:


> Off topic I know, but is there any story behind the logo change? Personally, I think it really cheapens the look.


I can't seem to find the specific interview I recall reading that said it; but I believe it was basically to differentiate themselves from being an homage brand.
By moving the logo to the 9 position it limits the "me too" aspect often found with homage watches.

Synopsis of interview from WatchPro; different and likely corporate approved message: http://www.watchpro.com/exclusive-bold-new-look-for-christopher-ward/

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Jammy said:


> I got "We're sorry. The item Test Product 2 is no longer available from the seller you selected." I agree the chances of it just being a test listing are pretty high, but it'll be interesting to see if they send you anything!


I just received confirmation...how exciting


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ewatches has the black version for $343.99 - $10 EWSUMMER10 + 7% cash back = $310.61

Bulova Accu-Swiss Men's Type A-15 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial & IP SSBulova Accu-Swiss 65A106 Watch


----------



## Capt.Louisville (Aug 18, 2016)

Ecozilla $199
http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-bj8...s+$100+-+500&gclid=CJmQqfCJ9s4CFQMtaQodMk8CvA


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

thechin said:


> That's a super cool Seiko, $144 here:
> 
> Seiko Sport 5 Sports Mens Analog Blue Watch SRP783K1 | eBay


This may be the one that breaks my months of good financial order and discipline. My excuse could be that it's limited. Really cool looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

phcollard said:


> They do easily resell. Like all watches the key is to buy on sale, and if you don't bond with the watch resell it later on when it's not on sale or when it's sold out.
> 
> Armida are great watches. I had an A2 and an A1, awesome pieces. I had to sell them to fund a trip but I just purchased an A9 this morning.


Think I'm going to pass on it. Really want the brass A7, but that one isnt produced anymore. Probably won't be as happy with an A8, so not going to risk the money even if its a good price at 15% discount.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Save a few $ more with AD10



Capt.Louisville said:


> Ecozilla $199
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-bj8...s+$100+-+500&gclid=CJmQqfCJ9s4CFQMtaQodMk8CvA


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Amazon is now offering 6% cash back on watches through Befrugal.

(Damn! Too bad they weren't when I bought that Bulova!)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Amazon is now offering 6% cash back on watches through Befrugal.
> 
> (Damn! Too bad they weren't when I bought that Bulova!)


Wow, that's big news!

And while I'm here, Gemnation's Labor Day Alpina sale has some decent deals, particularly with 7% cash back from Be Frugal.

I think I've brought this up before, but one of you with small enough wrists to pull off a 34mm watch needs to get this "ladies watch."

$274.35 after rebate. Screw-down crown, sapphire crystal AL-550 (Sellita) 28,800-beat movement.









Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I got that on my Bulova, if it ships!



Barry S said:


> Amazon is now offering 6% cash back on watches through Befrugal.
> 
> (Damn! Too bad they weren't when I bought that Bulova!)


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Ewatches has the black version for $343.99 - $10 EWSUMMER10 + 7% cash back = $310.61
> 
> Bulova Accu-Swiss Men's Type A-15 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial & IP SSBulova Accu-Swiss 65A106 Watch


I gave up! You...you...you...Enablers!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

mvon21234 said:


> I gave up! You...you...you...Enablers!


I'm 98% into this watch... I just can't get over how long the hour hand is. I understand why it's this way but... It just doesn't look right to me. Beautiful watch though!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Dup.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I assume it's that long to facilitate using the hour counter bezel.



OfficerCamp said:


> I'm 98% into this watch... I just can't get over how long the hour hand is. I understand why it's this way but... It just doesn't look right to me. Beautiful watch though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> I assume it's that long to facilitate using the hour counter bezel.


I know, it just reminds me of a skinny guy wearing a big tee shirt...
Awesome deal either way!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Amazon is now offering 6% cash back on watches through Befrugal.
> 
> (Damn! Too bad they weren't when I bought that Bulova!)


MAN! I wish I'd remembered to befrugal the $1 Avi-8 from this morning lol.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> MAN! I wish I'd remembered to befrugal the $1 Avi-8 from this morning lol.


Yeah but you'd need a sixth cents for that...



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Wimads said:


> phcollard said:
> 
> 
> > ARMIDA is having a 15% off sale on the whole collection.
> ...


Love my brass A1, it definitely has character!


----------



## wr5757 (Jul 19, 2016)

Target.com with coupon code LABOR25 takes the Casio MDV106 to $32 shipped. First time posting in this thread, I think its a good deal, hopefully a worthy mention. I'm just about to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Love my brass A1, it definitely has character!


I just recently got my first Armida. They're great watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Automatic GMT with in-house Swiss movement, in beautiful blue, for under a grand. Damn.

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-81-1175.html


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

wr5757 said:


> Target.com with coupon code LABOR25 takes the Casio MDV106 to $32 shipped. First time posting in this thread, I think its a good deal, hopefully a worthy mention. I'm just about to pull the trigger on it.


If you have a Target near you, you can get a Red Card for an additional 5% all your purchases. They come in two varieties - credit and debit. I have the debit and it works just like a check card.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Automatic-Chronograph-AL-750B4E6B-40545.html

Anyone know what diameter lugs this has?

And also if the bracelet has micro adjustments?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Automatic GMT with in-house Swiss movement, in beautiful blue, for under a grand. Damn.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-81-1175.html
> 
> View attachment 9255538


It's often below 1K on Thewatchery even before coupons and CB.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Automatic GMT with in-house Swiss movement, in beautiful blue, for under a grand. Damn.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-81-1175.html
> 
> View attachment 9255538


Eterna Men's Soleure Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Dark Blue Dial SSEterna 7680-41-81-1175 Watch

$1039.99 - $125 LABORDAY125 + 7% cash back = $850.94 net


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I just recently got my first Armida. They're great watches.


Shame we get hit for tax in Minnesota when ordering from Armida


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Shame we get hit for tax in Minnesota when ordering from Armida


Import duty to US in all 50 states if your purchase exceeds $800.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

taike said:


> Import duty to US in all 50 states if your purchase exceeds $800.


Actually the company that handles the web orders for them (and some other watch companies) has an office here. So we get hit with sales tax.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought mine on eBay to avoid all of that.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Eterna Men's Soleure Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Dark Blue Dial SSEterna 7680-41-81-1175 Watch
> 
> $1039.99 - $125 LABORDAY125 + 7% cash back = $850.94 net


If only it was 40mm


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> 50GBP deposit was made a few months ago. Current 95GBP item is for the final payment. I imagine he will either cancel your order or request another 50GBP payment from you.


You were right after all (although he wants way more than £50 now, I am out).

I got my bronze/ brass fix from this seller ( search his other items), http://www.ebay.com/itm/Regia-Armar...644976?hash=item3d24471bb0:g:UHEAAOSwdzVXl-~9 Given the brand is not widely known, but with a Seiko NH35 movement and a







sapphire front and back, two straps, and a wooden box: I think it is decent deal ( hint : he accepts reasonable offers).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> You were right after all (although he wants way more than £50 now, I am out).
> 
> I got my bronze/ brass fix from this seller, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Regia-Armar...644976?hash=item3d24471bb0:g:UHEAAOSwdzVXl-~9 Given the brand is not widely known, but with a Seiko NH35 movement and a sapphire front and back, two straps, and a wooden box: I think it is decent deal ( hint : he accepts reasonable offers).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The right price for those is around $300.

I like to think the brand hasn't taken off due to bad karma. The owner was temporarily banned from WUS before for shilling the brand without disclosing he was the owner, just pretending he was a happy customer. Looks like the dealer you bought from joined WUS a couple months back to engage in the same sort of behavior.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Black version[/URL] (241668) on leather is going for $255 btw.
> View attachment 9243786


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> View attachment 9256554


I made this cake for your wallet.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> If only it was 40mm


Would seriously try and collect as many juicily discounted gray market Eternas as I could if they didnt go ahead and make literally their entire range 42mm. I just dont understand why they thought that size was ideal for the whole range including the classically styled models and the dress watches.

They are so damn interesting and different for what they now sell for but the size is just too much of an obstacle for a sorta-manlet. I wonder if it limited their appeal when first launched (or were they all from the time when big was good and bigger was better).


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

blue2fire said:


> Would seriously try and collect as many juicily discounted gray market Eternas as I could if they didnt go ahead and make literally their entire range 42mm. I just dont understand why they thought that size was ideal for the whole range including the classically styled models and the dress watches.
> 
> They are so damn interesting and different for what they now sell for but the size is just too much of an obstacle for a sorta-manlet. I wonder if it limited their appeal when first launched (or were they all from the time when big was good and bigger was better).


I imagine they perceive 42mm is the money notch. They've done research I haven't, though I think they're right.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I think that gmt is 43 or 44 tho 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That's a pretty sharp Victorinox for the price. I like it.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Trigger pulled. Black version (241668)  on leather is going for $255 btw.
> View attachment 9243786


If you look around the same seller has the Victorinox Infantry Vintage Automatic for $237!










(picture stolen from Google Images)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009...f_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=417KV7DT86VDP6C9YHF6

Nice 40mm size, 46.5 lug to lug, Swiss automatic, great field watch looks and a nice leather strap! Only downside is the 23mm strap width but even then you can go 22 or 24 and it will work just fine. For $237 buy a few straps and try it out!

James Stacey, one half of The Grey NATO, did a nice review of this on A Blog To Watch:


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> If you look around the same seller has the Victorinox Infantry Vintage Automatic for $237!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does not ship to Canada and on Amazon.ca it's $749 :think:. I guess my wallet's safe this time :-d


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

According to the camels this is a new low (for prime)...










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Bulova AccuSwiss automatic chrono for $424 less 6% amazon cash back brings under $400

www.amazon.com/dp/B017VF4UMK/


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

peatnick said:


> Bulova AccuSwiss automatic chrono for $424 less 6% amazon cash back brings under $400
> 
> www.amazon.com/dp/B017VF4UMK/


"Mechanical hand wind"?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it only a watch ? does it contain a cork screw or scissors ? perhaps a fold out nail file ?



Roy Hobbs said:


> According to the camels this is a new low (for prime)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Is it only a watch ? does it contain a cork screw or scissors ? perhaps a fold out nail file ?


Yes. No. No.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

taike said:


> Yes. No. No.


Well, I would totally consider a watch with pocket knife features, unlike that leather man watch/bracelet/multitool combo, which wasn't as cool as i felt it should be.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Shame we get hit for tax in Minnesota when ordering from Armida


Register to my mymallbox.com to get an address in Delaware (no tax)and they can forward the package to your home.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Register to my mymallbox.com to get an address in Delaware (no tax)and they can forward the package to your home.
> 
> S.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


How i wish i knew about this when Lex Tempus was clearing out their Grand Seiko watches a few months ago. $350 in Texas sales taxes kept me for pulling the trigger.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> "Mechanical hand wind"?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


No, they screwed up the advert. It's got a Sellita SW500 automatic in it.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

dsbe90 said:


> If you look around the same seller has the Victorinox Infantry Vintage Automatic for $237!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason I come into this thread is not to find bargains - they are all over this thread. Instead, it's to build fortitude - to strengthen my resistance/resilience. I shall not be moved.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

taike said:


> The right price for those is around $300.
> 
> I like to think the brand hasn't taken off due to bad karma. The owner was temporarily banned from WUS before for shilling the brand without disclosing he was the owner, just pretending he was a happy customer. Looks like the dealer you bought from joined WUS a couple months back to engage in the same sort of behavior.


At $300, I'd rather get the Armida A8, which with their current 15% off sale is $296.65.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Automatic-Chronograph-AL-750B4E6B-40545.html
> 
> Anyone know what diameter lugs this has?
> 
> ...


50mm. 
It wears well. Smaller than you'd think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> 50mm.
> It wears well. Smaller than you'd think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Meant the distance between lugs. Ie what size strap.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ToM has a 20% off Labor Day sale on Boldr watches and other stuff too. They ship around 9/10/16 I think, after the sale ends. And also 3.5% at ebates. I snagged a white one. And now has about 5 white versions left

$162 shipped (in the USA) before ebates.

With ebates (3.5%) take another $6.65 off.

Boldr was on Kickstarter and the watch is a mecha quartz. I'm a sucker for domes and sandwich dials lol.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-watches-48373901-9de5-4946-b20d-00a32ae6f7dc










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> Meant the distance between lugs. Ie what size strap.


Oh. Wow. Sorry didn't get that. 
21mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of Lightning Deals coming up on Amazon tonight that are at least worth peeking at. Don't forget the 6% rebate from Be Frugal.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of Lightning Deals coming up on Amazon tonight that are at least worth peeking at. Don't forget the 6% rebate from Be Frugal.
> 
> View attachment 9264018


That Bulova would make a good wall clock, lol. Gotta love Amazon's descriptions: Case diameter 42 centimeters.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Itubij said:


> The reason I come into this thread is not to find bargains - they are all over this thread. Instead, it's to build fortitude - to strengthen my resistance/resilience. I shall not be moved.


^ yeah. I'm with that guy. Must. Stay. Strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of Lightning Deals coming up on Amazon tonight that are at least worth peeking at. Don't forget the 6% rebate from Be Frugal.
> 
> View attachment 9264018


Man. That Grovana is perfect. Is it worth guessing at what would be a potential price? I am new. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

plan80 said:


> Man. That Grovana is perfect. Is it worth guessing at what would be a potential price? I am new. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Looks like anything under $500 would be decent. It has been $495 in the past.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

plan80 said:


> Man. That Grovana is perfect. Is it worth guessing at what would be a potential price? I am new. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Currently $480 at Gemnation


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just went ahead and ordered one of these:

Frederique Constant Slim Line Black Dial Leather Strap Men's Watch FC200G5S36 @ $189









Frederique Constant Slim Line Black Dial Leather Strap Men&apos;s Watch FC200G5S36 | eBay

This is the ebay link above but they sell it for the same price ($189) in their web site also:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ial-leather-strap-men-s-watch-fc200g5s36.html

Now, I know it is a quartz BUT it doesn't have a seconds hand so no one will know if you care for that short of thing (personally I just don't like the tick, tick, tick of regular quartz and also prefer the lack of a seconds hand on such a clean dial).

It seems to be a pretty good price for a Swiss made, slim dress watch, with Sapphire Crystal and a classic dial.

They seem to have plenty of stock still but they have sold more than 30 in the last 4 days so...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> Currently $480 at Gemnation


and recent sales price at gemnation I believe was $399


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I typed out a really long glaring comment here. Then deleted it. I'll save it for later.

Travis and Leon? Really again with this? You guys just can't help it can you? lol

I hope they held back enough inventory to fix the screw ups of the third party shipper they used.



kpjimmy said:


> ToM has a 20% off Labor Day sale on Boldr watches and other stuff too. They ship around 9/10/16 I think, after the sale ends. And also 3.5% at ebates. I snagged a white one. And now has about 5 white versions left
> 
> $162 shipped (in the USA) before ebates.
> 
> ...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> I typed out a really long glaring comment here. Then deleted it. I'll save it for later.
> 
> Travis and Leon? Really again with this? You guys just can't help it can you? lol
> 
> I hope they held back enough inventory to fix the screw ups of the third party shipper they used.


Aw man I just bought one! I did a few searches and couldn't find squat on this besides time bum's preview. Sigh....

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I have no issues with the product, assuming the quality and QC is the same on the correct model once it is swapped out. I like the design or would not have backed the silver / orange on KS.

I just have issue with some of their business practices and that is only my humble opinion on the matter and not for this thread.

I'm sure you will like it and you got a great deal. Report back what all came with your model please once you get it so again no worries on the quality.



kpjimmy said:


> Aw man I just bought one! I did a few searches and couldn't find squat on this besides time bum's preview. Sigh....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple of Lightning Deals coming up on Amazon tonight that are at least worth peeking at. Don't forget the 6% rebate from Be Frugal.
> 
> View attachment 9264018


I missed the deal on the Bulova, which is a model I've been considering for a potential project. For future reference, how low did it go?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Looks like anything under $500 would be decent. It has been $495 in the past.


Grovana Lightning Deal is $349.99


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

@$136 for the Bulova and the Grovana @350, still live BTW.


watchcrank said:


> I missed the deal on the Bulova, which is a model I've been considering for a potential project. For future reference, how low did it go?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Double tap. 
Sorry


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mira for $899.99. Has anyone figured out what movements they use besides "ETA"?

Mira Classic Merveille De L'Espace Dual Retrograde Day/Night Display Automatic Mens Watch M102SBU


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my Amazon delivery today- landed number 016/500 - thank you very much for this deal !! Mine came with the smaller box too - but it looked set up right- as far as having the booklet and tags -- and the funny protective plastic around the outside of the bezel area-- at first look my heart dropped out because i thought there was a big scratch, but it was just the plastic.

Great find!!! Glad i jumped on it. This forum is active enough with enough addicts to where it seems like if you snooze you lose. Which I suppose can be good and bad.



Barry S said:


> I wonder if it's the same vendor since it bears the same vague description and the same incorrect reference number as the Amazon listing. I forgot to mention above that, although the listing title states 63C117, the watch is indeed the 63A119.
> 
> I really like that buckle even though it is the one thing that is out of character with the original, pre dating Accutron by about 20 years.
> 
> Otherwise it is quite a faithful reproduction.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Picked this up for $80 at TJ Maxx today.

Ashford has it for $88

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/s...3&cadevice=m&gclid=CN-RweqL-s4CFYphfgodTU4KtQ

I'm not sure what the best watch $80 could buy is but I'm happy with this for the price.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

136 is an amazing price for the Bulova. Had to get one.


CMA22inc said:


> @$136 for the Bulova and the Grovana @350, still live BTW.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MEzz said:


> 136 is an amazing price for the Bulova. Had to get one.


First checking in about two hours after the deal started, I only ever saw "the lightening deal is over." Did you buy earlier, or is there some trick I'm missing to show these deals?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I managed to snatch a Bulova in the first seconds of the Lightning deal. In the first minute alone, 60% was claimed and then for about half hour the deal was up to 90% claimed, so I guess that yes, after 2 hours there should be nothing left.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

lovely seiko
really like that - although with my skinny wrists might be too big


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I got my Amazon delivery today- landed number 016/500 - thank you very much for this deal !! Mine came with the smaller box too - but it looked set up right- as far as having the booklet and tags -- and the funny protective plastic around the outside of the bezel area-- at first look my heart dropped out because i thought there was a big scratch, but it was just the plastic.
> 
> Great find!!! Glad i jumped on it. This forum is active enough with enough addicts to where it seems like if you snooze you lose. Which I suppose can be good and bad.


#16, wow!

I'm so glad I was able to share this in time for so many of us to get in on the deal. Even more so, I'm glad I was able to share my experience with the plastic before someone else sent theirs back like I did. I can't wait to see who gets #272/500!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

mr mash said:


> lovely seiko
> really like that - although with my skinny wrists might be too big


Indeed. I wish seiko would recraft the recraft series for smaller wrists. I'd probably buy a whole mess of them if they did that.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ben & Sons chronograph for $29.99 in 6 different styles. Price shows in cart.

Take $40 Off Everything in This Sale! | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mainspring Boutique is having a one-week flash sale on many of its AVI-8 models. I haven't followed the brand or its price fluctuations historically, but these seem like nice prices -- particularly if you get that 30% discount for signing up for their newsletter on top. In addition to what I'm showing here, many of their quartz models are also a part of the sale.

























https://www.mainspringboutique.com/collections/avi-8


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Barry S said:


> #16, wow!
> 
> I'm so glad I was able to share this in time for so many of us to get in on the deal. Even more so, I'm glad I was able to share my experience with the plastic before someone else sent theirs back like I did. I can't wait to see who gets #272/500!


i was so close to jumping on this one, but it was a watch i did not know existed before it was shown here... and i thought it would have been too much of an impulse buy. i guess i was a little relieved when it ran out, but i hope some post pictures of the ones that they got.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Barry S said:


> I'm so glad I was able to share this in time for so many of us to get in on the deal.


I'm sorry that I missed it. I just can't check out this thread once an hour, and there's too much interesting but non-deal chit chat to set emailing me every update. If only there were a way to get notified of deals I care about


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Mainspring Boutique is having a one-week flash sale on many of its AVI-8 models. I haven't followed the brand or its price fluctuations historically, but these seem like nice prices -- particularly if you get that 30% discount for signing up for their newsletter on top. In addition to what I'm showing here, many of their quartz models are also a part of the sale.
> 
> https://www.mainspringboutique.com/collections/avi-8


30% newsletter discount is for full priced items only, unfortunately. :-(
Still, some good prices there compared to Amazon and nice to see some UK deals for a change. |>


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Ben & Sons chronograph for $29.99 in 6 different styles. Price shows in cart.
> 
> Take $40 Off Everything in This Sale! | World of Watches


Are these decent watches (they have some automatic models that are very affordable)?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Like myself I think quite a few of us ordered this over the weekend, my order went in to Amazon on Friday evening. I've checked the order status a few times and it's always "Shipping today" but never that it has actually shipped.

Has anyone else who ordered over the weekend gotten a shipping confirmation?

thanks,

Rob


----------



## Argo Navis (Mar 17, 2016)

Hopefully this was a good deal, but I popped into Nordstrom Rack after work and found this beauty for $50 on the clearance rack:

Casio Edifice EFM100D-1A4V 








(sorry for the bad quality pic)

I had been really good in not buying a watch these last few months, but I instantly fell in love. The watch was actually dead when I found it but I figured it was probably old stock and it simply needed a new battery, and it can be returned if it didn't start up. The only downside is the weak lume and it came in a generic tin, but I can't complain for $50. My pic really doesn't do the details and finish of the watch justice. I heard good things about the Edifice line but up close, I can't believe how amazing of a job Casio did; truly one of the great "affordable" brands!

So it might be checking out the local Nordstrom Rack for possible clearance deals!!!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Mainspring Boutique is having a one-week flash sale on many of its AVI-8 models. I haven't followed the brand or its price fluctuations historically, but these seem like nice prices -- particularly if you get that 30% discount for signing up for their newsletter on top. In addition to what I'm showing here, many of their quartz models are also a part of the sale.
> 
> View attachment 9272146
> 
> ...


Hahaha. I'll be laughing all the way to the bank when my $1 Avi-8 from Amazon shows up! I might even go down to the local gentleman's club and stick it in a harlot's g-string!

(There's no way the order will be filled. And even if it is and I get it, I will probably do a give-away with it.)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Like myself I think quite a few of us ordered this over the weekend, my order went in to Amazon on Friday evening. I've checked the order status a few times and it's always "Shipping today" but never that it has actually shipped.
> 
> Has anyone else who ordered over the weekend gotten a shipping confirmation?


Got a shipping notice and then a delivery notice. Won't have a chance to pick it up from the package room until tomorrow.


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

.


----------



## 1960brookwood (Jan 9, 2016)

Argo Navis said:


> Hopefully this was a good deal, but I popped into Nordstrom Rack after work and found this beauty for $50 on the clearance rack:
> 
> Casio Edifice EFM100D-1A4V
> 
> ...


A rubber strap version has been in my work rotation for several years now. After a constant beating from power tools including impacts and rotary hammers combined with regular immersion in the parts washer it has not missed a beat. Makes me wonder why you would spend the long dollar for a "tool" watch???


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Mainspring Boutique is having a one-week flash sale on many of its AVI-8 models. I haven't followed the brand or its price fluctuations historically, but these seem like nice prices -- particularly if you get that 30% discount for signing up for their newsletter on top. In addition to what I'm showing here, many of their quartz models are also a part of the sale.
> 
> View attachment 9272146
> 
> ...


30% discount doesn't apply to any of the items that are on sale. FYI.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$631 after Be Frugal rebate.









Frederique Constant Classics Index GMT Men's Watch Model: FC-350B5B6B


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Hahaha. I'll be laughing all the way to the bank when my $1 Avi-8 from Amazon shows up! I might even go down to the local gentleman's club and stick it in a harlot's g-string!
> 
> (There's no way the order will be filled. And even if it is and I get it, I will probably do a give-away with it.)


I hope it ships and you get what you ordered. I tried but failed, I have been checking this thread regularly just to see if anyone actually receives one. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Argo Navis said:


> Hopefully this was a good deal, but I popped into Nordstrom Rack after work and found this beauty for $50 on the clearance rack:
> 
> Casio Edifice EFM100D-1A4V
> 
> ...


There is one on the bay for $69, but other than that one they are kinda hard to find. Looks like you did well.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sigh ... Had to do this one. $469.99 after Be Frugal rebate.

Better hurry if you're interested.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-2..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=EKEPY9SMSW9EMAKA5MRM









Did I mention I need to sell some watches?


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Hahaha. I'll be laughing all the way to the bank when my $1 Avi-8 from Amazon shows up! I might even go down to the local gentleman's club and stick it in a harlot's g-string!
> 
> (There's no way the order will be filled. And even if it is and I get it, I will probably do a give-away with it.)


On that note, just got the cancellation of my order of the $1 Avi-8:

"Dear customer,

Please be informed that the product that you ordered is a test product, it's not exist, and people shouldn't order it at all. Therefore, we shall cancel you order. Sorry about that.

Best regards
Mainspring Boutique"

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I was the one who posted the deal and Just received a cancellation e-mail. Not a very friendly one I might add. So I am sending an e-mail to Amazon registering a complaint . I'll see where that takes me

"Dear customer,

Please be informed that the product that you ordered is a test product, it does not exist, and people shouldn't order it at all. Therefore, we shall cancel your order. Sorry about that.

Best regards
Mainspring Boutique"



jcombs1 said:


> I hope it ships and you get what you ordered. I tried but failed, I have been checking this thread regularly just to see if anyone actually receives one. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigh ... Had to do this one. $469.99 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> Better hurry if you're interested.
> 
> ...


I've been able to fend off dozens of potential purchases from this thread but this one might do me in. What a deal...

EDIT: Just found out it's a beast at 45mm, whew, that was a close one.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> I was the one who posted the deal and Just received a cancellation e-mail. Not a very friendly one I might add. So I am sending an e-mail to Amazon registering a complaint . I'll see where that takes me
> 
> "Dear customer,
> 
> ...


Sounds like this could be an overseas seller with some bad translation skills? Or, if not, like you said, fairly unfriendly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I was the one who posted the deal and Just received a cancellation e-mail. Not a very friendly one I might add. So I am sending an e-mail to Amazon registering a complaint . I'll see where that takes me
> 
> "Dear customer,
> 
> ...


Received my cancellation as well. Let us know if the complaint goes anywhere and I will complain as well.

Hard to know what to complain about though. Lol


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

watchcrank said:


> Got a shipping notice and then a delivery notice. Won't have a chance to pick it up from the package room until tomorrow.


Wait, you ordered it over the weekend and it's already delivered? They weren't shipping until today, how'd that happen?

UPDATE: Just got notified mine shipped.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I love the cancellation reason - "Customer Canceled".

I'm the customer and I didn't cancel crap! What the hell? Lol.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Osteoman said:


> Received my cancellation as well. Let us know if the complaint goes anywhere and I will complain as well.
> 
> Hard to know what to complain about though. Lol


Well, as a former eCommerce manager, it's pretty easy to make sure that test products don't get listed. 
You just don't give it a quantity. 
Part B: don't make test products. 
If a quantity mistake is made you cancel it as a stock error, contact the customer, apologize profusely, and try to fix it so as to not get negative feedback.

At least that's what I would have done...

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Rivven said:


> On that note, just got the cancellation of my order of the $1 Avi-8:
> 
> "Dear customer,
> 
> ...


Adds new meaning to: "Lost in translation." Either their command of the English language is lacking or they think that perhaps you forgot to plug in your crystal ball.

Another example how no matter how sophisticated a machine Amazon runs, especially when you bring in outside sellers, things like this can happen. That said, someone at Amazon should've caught this and put the kabosh on it before it went live.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Rivven said:


> Well, as a former eCommerce manager, it's pretty easy to make sure that test products don't get listed.
> You just don't give it a quantity.
> Part B: don't make test products.
> If a quantity mistake is made you cancel it as a stock error, contact the customer, apologize profusely, and try to fix it so as to not get negative feedback.
> ...


Interesting. Not my line of work but I understand your point. Now I'm real curious how the complaint will go.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Another example how no matter how sophisticated a machine Amazon runs, especially when you bring in outside sellers, things like this can happen. That said, someone at Amazon should've caught this and put the kabosh on it before it went live.


Nah, marketplace sellers set up their pricing, quantities, and even can crate their own product listings or link their products to existing listings.

Amazon doesn't really police marketplace sellers, it's all about the way the seller handles aftercare.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

1960brookwood said:


> A rubber strap version has been in my work rotation for several years now. After a constant beating from power tools including impacts and rotary hammers combined with regular immersion in the parts washer it has not missed a beat. Makes me wonder why you would spend the long dollar for a "tool" watch???


You ought to send a copy of this testimony to Casio. I wouldn't be that surprised if they, or another company that's makes affordable, rugged watches would want you to try there's---maybe for free or a greatly reduced price.

But I'm not lending you any of MY watches!!!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigh ... Had to do this one. $469.99 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> Better hurry if you're interested.
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing that one for about 3 years. Fantastic price. If it wasn't for the wife laying down the law, I wouldve pulled the trigger as I don't have any auto chrono with the valgranes movement.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Osteoman said:


> Interesting. Not my line of work but I understand your point. Now I'm real curious how the complaint will go.


I didn't do it for very long, but I did manage a marketplace for a kitchen store for 7 months. The two errors I dealt with were:

1) Pricing; we usually just ate the cost and fixed it after the fact. Unless it was out of hand, but we didn't list more than a couple of items.

2) Stock; if Amazon has stock wrong Amazon fulfilled stuff, they'd find another seller and fulfill. If we had an error and I could get more, I'd offer to fulfill late. If I couldn't get more we would cancel the order and apologize profusely. Offer a sub, a discount, something...

Not many of either and price was mostly, an item was put on sale by manufacturer and wouldn't get changed right away at the end of the sale.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm amazed at that price. Amazon says retail is $599 but that's more in line with VSA's quartz prices. They almost exclusively use 7750's for their chronos as far as I know. I see "AUTOMATIC" on the dial, looks like quite the deal! Good looking watch too, if I didn't already have 3 of their chronos....?

UPDATE, I see that this model utilizes the ETA " Valgranges" movement, ETA's solution for driving the bigger hands of bigger watches. Apparently the 7750 doesn't supply the needed torque to drive the bigger hands of bigger watches...



WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigh ... Had to do this one. $469.99 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> Better hurry if you're interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Adds new meaning to: "Lost in translation." Either their command of the English language is lacking or they think that perhaps you forgot to plug in your crystal ball.
> 
> Another example how no matter how sophisticated a machine Amazon runs, especially when you bring in outside sellers, things like this can happen. That said, someone at Amazon should've caught this and put the kabosh on it before it went live.


This is funny....extremely entitled..
..but funny.

My what in the world could "test product" valued at $1 be? Maybe its a $75 watch....yup must be.

Edit: the "this" i was referring to is the entire response to the cancellations not specifically rob's post. Did not intend to pick on one specific post.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is funny....extremely entitled..
> ..but funny.
> 
> My what in the world could "test product" valued at $1 be? Maybe its a $75 watch....yup must be.


*shrug* I checked the sellers feedback a bit ago and see that someone left negative feedback over it getting cancelled without the customer request. That's a little too far for me. Personally I would have felt lucky to get anything, I got about the response I expected when I tried to buy a "Test Product 2"

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Wait, you ordered it over the weekend and it's already delivered? They weren't shipping until today, how'd that happen?
> 
> UPDATE: Just got notified mine shipped.


Mine shipped on the 4th. Do you have Prime? If not, that might be the difference. If so, I don't know. I never saw anything about not shipping until Tuesday though. Did it say that on the order page?


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigh ... Had to do this one. $469.99 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> Better hurry if you're interested.
> 
> ...


Great price, almost pull the trigger last month at TOM. The movement alone is close to that price. Btw, there is also an addition 5% cash back if using discover thru Amazon this month. Making the total of $445 and no tax.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

DamienT said:


> Great price, almost pull the trigger last month at TOM. The movement alone is close to that price. Btw, there is also an addition 5% cash back if using discover thru Amazon this month. Making the total of $445 and no tax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking watch if your cojones are 45mm.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Good looking watch if your cojones are 45mm.


That's not where I usually wear my watch, but to each his own.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I just got Prime on the 5th, didn't have it on the 4th and they don't count Sat, Sun and holidays for shipping.

thanks,

Rob



watchcrank said:


> Mine shipped on the 4th. Do you have Prime? If not, that might be the difference. If so, I don't know. I never saw anything about not shipping until Tuesday though. Did it say that on the order page?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sigh ... Had to do this one. $469.99 after Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> Better hurry if you're interested.
> 
> ...


Dang it, got me one too. 
It's a pretty good deal. 
Write up of the movement
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/eta-valgranges-movements-solution-for-the-big-watch/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> First checking in about two hours after the deal started, I only ever saw "the lightening deal is over." Did you buy earlier, or is there some trick I'm missing to show these deals?


The only trick I know is to follow these deals before they start, and have an Amazon app on my phone. the app notifies me when the deal is active, this way i can take a quick look at the price.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Ben & Sons chronograph for $29.99 in 6 different styles. Price shows in cart.
> 
> Take $40 Off Everything in This Sale! | World of Watches


Not working. Still shows 60$ in the cart.....


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So even for a jaded veteran, this seems like a pretty corking deal. In fact, for a genuine no-nonsense keep-forever watch, this price is one of the deals of the year IMO, especially from an A.D with full warranty.

A Sinn 358 Valjoux 7750 Flieger Chronograph, 42mm, sapphire crystal variant (which normally is another few hundred over the acrylic), for £675 - that's only about US$900. That's an astonishing price for a mid-range Sinn chronograph.

https://www.pageandcooper.com/sinn-358-sa-pilot-leather-strap/


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

If you got that deal, congrats. Price is back up...



BlackrazorNZ said:


> So even for a jaded veteran, this seems like a pretty corking deal. In fact, for a genuine no-nonsense keep-forever watch, this price is one of the deals of the year IMO, especially from an A.D with full warranty.
> 
> A Sinn 358 Valjoux 7750 Flieger Chronograph, 42mm, sapphire crystal variant (which normally is another few hundred over the acrylic), for £675 - that's only about US$900. That's an astonishing price for a mid-range Sinn chronograph.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I received a rather standard reply from amazon apologizing and explaining that the item is out of stock and the vendor does not know when it will be back in stock . Bla Bla Ba 
I replied that they are selling the same product on their web site, so it's not out of stock. I pointed out I received an order confirmation and that should not have happened if they had no stock.



Osteoman said:


> Received my cancellation as well. Let us know if the complaint goes anywhere and I will complain as well.
> 
> Hard to know what to complain about though. Lol


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So even for a jaded veteran, this seems like a pretty corking deal. In fact, for a genuine no-nonsense keep-forever watch, this price is one of the deals of the year IMO, especially from an A.D with full warranty.
> 
> A Sinn 358 Valjoux 7750 Flieger Chronograph, 42mm, sapphire crystal variant (which normally is another few hundred over the acrylic), for £675 - that's only about US$900. That's an astonishing price for a mid-range Sinn chronograph.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a crazy deal. Kinda sad I slept through it.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So even for a jaded veteran, this seems like a pretty corking deal. In fact, for a genuine no-nonsense keep-forever watch, this price is one of the deals of the year IMO, especially from an A.D with full warranty.
> 
> A Sinn 358 Valjoux 7750 Flieger Chronograph, 42mm, sapphire crystal variant (which normally is another few hundred over the acrylic), for £675 - that's only about US$900. That's an astonishing price for a mid-range Sinn chronograph.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That's definitely a bargain. I hope you got one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Mine arrived yesterday...hope you get yours soon


Recoil Rob said:


> Like myself I think quite a few of us ordered this over the weekend, my order went in to Amazon on Friday evening. I've checked the order status a few times and it's always "Shipping today" but never that it has actually shipped.
> 
> Has anyone else who ordered over the weekend gotten a shipping confirmation?
> 
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I received a rather standard reply from amazon apologizing and explaining that the item is out of stock and the vendor does not know when it will be back in stock . Bla Bla Ba
> I replied that they are selling the same product on their web site, so it's not out of stock. I pointed out I received an order confirmation and that should not have happened if they had no stock.


I am sorry but I just don't understand. Why you insist on this? It is obvious by now that they made a simple mistake and the only reason I see that someone would pursue this any further is to take advantage of this mistake and get something for free which, in my book, is simply unethical.

Sometimes a person will simply get lucky and get a super deal (like the fabled Pulsometers) sometimes not, let's move on.


----------



## ninjastyle (Jan 17, 2016)

thedius said:


> I am sorry but I just don't understand. Why you insist on this? It is obvious by now that they made a simple mistake and the only reason I see that someone would pursue this any further is to take advantage of this mistake and get something for free which, in my book, is simply unethical.
> 
> Sometimes a person will simply get lucky and get a super deal (like the fabled Pulsometers) sometimes not, let's move on.


Agree.

And it's not even like this was a price mistake (eg airline accidentally prices a first class ticket at $50, everyone jumps on it and they have to honor it). This was just a listing mistake. Get over it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

thedius said:


> I am sorry but I just don't understand. Why you insist on this? It is obvious by now that they made a simple mistake and the only reason I see that someone would pursue this any further is to take advantage of this mistake and get something for free which, in my book, is simply unethical.
> 
> Sometimes a person will simply get lucky and get a super deal (like the fabled Pulsometers) sometimes not, let's move on.


Indeed, why ruin the livelihood of a small time vendor over a watch that you neither really want nor need? This is equivalent to taking their means of making a living hostage and demanding a ransom.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If we're going to start seeing Sinn discounts like that, I'm going to be happy, but my bank account isn't.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

How about deal? Ya? Ok here goes. Purely for ghits and siggles - big watch tiny hands - under 30 bucks. 








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=momentum+watch


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ninjastyle said:


> Agree.
> 
> And it's not even like this was a price mistake (eg airline accidentally prices a first class ticket at $50, everyone jumps on it and they have to honor it). This was just a listing mistake. Get over it.


The moral of this story is, when you're doing test listings of your product on the Amazon website, set the price at $100,000 not $1.

(I got the same cancellation notice as everybody else. And, perhaps because I'm used to buying watches from people who don't speak English well, I didn't take the explanation as rudeness, but rather a lack of full grasp of the language.)


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> How about deal? Ya? Ok here goes. Purely for ghits and siggles - big watch tiny hands - under 30 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I'm strangely drawn to this. I just can't explain it.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

WatchStation has the Zodiac Sea Dragon for 449,99. The watch costs more than 1k in every single store I searched. Great offer.

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9909 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

JOEYBONES said:


> I received a rather standard reply from amazon apologizing and explaining that the item is out of stock and the vendor does not know when it will be back in stock . Bla Bla Ba
> I replied that they are selling the same product on their web site, so it's not out of stock. I pointed out I received an order confirmation and that should not have happened if they had no stock.


Quit being a wet blanket.

This was a 50mm(?) quartz. Get over it.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes your right , it's not like it was a $79.99 Pulsometer . Everyone really felt sorry for that vendor and returned their watches as it would have been the right thing to do



WorthTheWrist said:


> The moral of this story is, when you're doing test listings of your product on the Amazon website, set the price at $100,000 not $1.
> 
> (I got the same cancellation notice as everybody else. And, perhaps because I'm used to buying watches from people who don't speak English well, I didn't take the explanation as rudeness, but rather a lack of full grasp of the language.)


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

Page and Cooper doesn't ship Sinn watches outside of the EU folks.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Horohollis said:


> Page and Cooper doesn't ship Sinn watches outside of the EU folks.


That's great news! For me... It means I didn't miss a deal I would've otherwise further indebted myself to PayPal over.

So... I'm happy. Yay! - for me, and anyone in the EU that managed to snag that deal, because wow!

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

thedius said:


> I am sorry but I just don't understand. Why you insist on this? It is obvious by now that they made a simple mistake and the only reason I see that someone would pursue this any further is to take advantage of this mistake and get something for free which, in my book, is simply unethical.
> 
> Sometimes a person will simply get lucky and get a super deal (like the fabled Pulsometers) sometimes not, let's move on.


The funny thing is, with the Pulsometer deal everyone was expecting a cancellation and would have taken it in stride. I don't recall reading of anyone sending a thank you letter. And I highly doubt vendor feedback such as "Great seller - honored an obvious pricing error!" was submitted.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Horohollis said:


> Page and Cooper doesn't ship Sinn watches outside of the EU folks.


Hah! They can't stop me! I know people!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> WatchStation has the Zodiac Sea Dragon for 449,99. The watch costs more than 1k in every single store I searched. Great offer.
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9909 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


Wow. I love this!


----------



## Gregamatic (Feb 9, 2016)

For anyone interested in a great deal on a Bulova 24-hour automatic, Massdrop just set one up. There are a few different styles/designs all with the same Miyota 21-jewel movement. It's a nice looking watch and it has the display crystal in the back of the case to show off more of the mechanicals. It's pretty thin, too, at just over 11mm. With a deployment leather band or a SS bracelet...sheesh, I'm just going to link it before I talk myself into buying one! (Massdrop was the source of three of my watches, they do put together some nice deals, though you typically have quite a wait before you get it.) Anyway, $220 (+15 for SS bracelet) for a watch with a $475 MSRP is a pretty good savings, so check it out if you're interested.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/bulova-24-hour-automatic-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Area trend on the bay has the Bulova Accutron moonview for a little over $107. It's quartz but it's got the smooth sweeping second-hand. 







http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Mens-A...ss-Steel-Quartz-Watch-/131919912370?nav=DEALS


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

How about a Swiss made mondaine for under $90?








http://m.ebay.com/itm/Mondaine-A660...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-/331834352200?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought this one. Thanks for posting it.












cairoanan said:


> Area trend on the bay has the Bulova Accutron moonview for a little over $107. It's quartz but it's got the smooth sweeping second-hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instagram @ houls61


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Barry S said:


> The funny thing is, with the Pulsometer deal everyone was expecting a cancellation and would have taken it in stride. I don't recall reading of anyone sending a thank you letter. And I highly doubt vendor feedback such as "Great seller - honored an obvious pricing error!" was submitted.


You would be wrong. I did exactly that. I gave them massive kudos on a review for honoring the deal.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> You would be wrong. I did exactly that. I gave them massive kudos on a review for honoring the deal.


Happy to be wrong about that.


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> WatchStation has the Zodiac Sea Dragon for 449,99. The watch costs more than 1k in every single store I searched. Great offer.
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9909 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> Thanks. Give WS your email and get 15% off and Be Frugal gets you 5% cash back.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> WatchStation has the Zodiac Sea Dragon for 449,99. The watch costs more than 1k in every single store I searched. Great offer.
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9909 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


Great looking watch. If anybody doesn't know about or would like more information on the STP 1-11 that this Zodiac has inside, read this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ridi...y-timing-results-swiss-stp1-11-a-3413234.html


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

A lot of today's eBay deals can be had for less with code: *C10FALLFLASH*. eBay is allowing the $10 off $50 code to be used on almost everything except gift cards, money (bouillons) and real estate, so it's a go on watches. Hurry since it's a flash sale which ends at 7pm PST.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> How about a Swiss made mondaine for under $90?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered one with the $10 coupon that the other member posted. $79.99 total. Thanks, fellas!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Not my cup of tea but seems like a deal










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

What site is this?



peatnick said:


> Not my cup of tea but seems like a deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's a Jomashop sale. I got the email too


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Got a shipping notice and then a delivery notice. Won't have a chance to pick it up from the package room until tomorrow.











For reference, not number 272. Interesting watch. Not certain I'm going to gel with it, but we will see.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Found the cheapest Bulova Precisionist watch w/ sweeping hand on sale for $69.99 w/ $10 coupon at eBay. It's champagne colored but doesn't look bad. It is refurbished BUT does come in original box w/ tags AND Bulova 3 year warranty!
Linky: Bulova Men&apos;s 98B156 Precisionist Champagne Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay













From the second picture seems to be a lighter colored champagne compared to the first pic. I couldn't resist and picked one up.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Great looking watch. If anybody doesn't know about or would like more information on the STP 1-11 that this Zodiac has inside, read this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ridi...y-timing-results-swiss-stp1-11-a-3413234.html


The (seemingly) rare black dialed, rose gold version of this sold on eBay last night. I watched it all week but I already bought two this week and just couldn't justify the expense. I'd never seen it before and it's absolutely beautiful. Went for $550.

It's on the list now for sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Great looking watch. If anybody doesn't know about or would like more information on the STP 1-11 that this Zodiac has inside, read this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ridi...y-timing-results-swiss-stp1-11-a-3413234.html


I pulled the trigger on this one. A review of the movement. Review: STP 1-11 | Watch Guy


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Watch Station has pretty regularly recurring coupon codes for 20-30% off. If the Sea Dragon stays at its current price and a coupon comes out + cashback, that is one heckuva deal.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

RTea said:


> Watch Station has pretty regularly recurring coupon codes for 20-30% off. If the Sea Dragon stays at its current price and a coupon comes out + cashback, that is one heckuva deal.


They usually jack up the prices whenever they come out with a coupon. Price flips flops between $449-649 on these clearance zodiacs depending upon what kind of coupon they have on offer. I have been following it since seawolf came on clearance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Jomashop is starting to drop some really good prices, this beautiful Oris is $680 after the $20 coupon :

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-745-7629-4061-07-8-22-76.html


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

thechin said:


> Jomashop is starting to drop some really good prices, this beautiful Oris is $680 after the $20 coupon :
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-01-745-7629-4061-07-8-22-76.html


Such a great looking watch. Too bad the days count backwards. I could never get over that.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

I bought this Certina titanium via the Ashford labor day sale for $379. Really digging it so far. The gray sunburst dial is cool. Watch is obviously pretty light, and so that's cool too.

This is part of my "awakening" - realization that I prefer moderate to small sized cases. 38-40mm. This is about 39mm, and I think wears very nicely and sensibly on my 6.75'' wrist.

It is running a pretty consistent +13 sec per 24 hours, which is indeed a bit disappointing. Still pleased with the purchase, especially for the money.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ebtromba said:


> I bought this Certina titanium via the Ashford labor day sale for $379. Really digging it so far. The gray sunburst dial is cool. Watch is obviously pretty light, and so that's cool too.
> 
> This is part of my "awakening" - realization that I prefer moderate to small sized cases. 38-40mm. This is about 39mm, and I think wears very nicely and sensibly on my 6.75'' wrist.
> 
> It is running a pretty consistent +13 sec per 24 hours, which is indeed a bit disappointing. Still pleased with the purchase, especially for the money.


Nice watch, very sporty with the wide lugs considering the case size

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Sinn 104 St Sa A for $1,180 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24

I am sure the price includes VAT so ~US$990 excluding VAT and depending on exchange rate. Seller also lists price as negotiable so you should be able to get it lower.


















Good luck!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Significant price drops again for the Air Blue Papa Praesto at Amazon. Starting at under $106 for the blue dial/black PVD case; not quite as low as they were a couple of months ago, but definitely worth jumping on at these prices. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...raesto&ie=UTF8&qid=1473351440&rnid=2661622011


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

sobertram said:


> Sinn 104 St Sa A for $1,180 for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24
> 
> I am sure the price includes VAT so ~US$990 excluding VAT and depending on exchange rate. Seller also lists price as negotiable so you should be able to get it lower.
> 
> ...


If you're in the U.S., can you buy a Sinn from these dealers on Chrono24??

I know Page&Cooper specifically say on their website that they can't ship a Sinn to the U.S.

Im looking for a 556i and noticed a few German sellers on Chrono24 had them w/ bracelet for $1,100 vs. Watchbuys who is up to $1,320 now! Curious if a Chrono24 seller is a legit alternative option for U.S. buyers...


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> If you're in the U.S., can you buy a Sinn from these dealers on Chrono24??
> 
> I know Page&Cooper specifically say on their website that they can't ship a Sinn to the U.S.
> 
> Im looking for a 556i and noticed a few German sellers on Chrono24 had them w/ bracelet for $1,100 vs. Watchbuys who is up to $1,320 now! Curious if a Chrono24 seller is a legit alternative option for U.S. buyers...


I'm sure it depends on the dealer but I recently bought this from a dealer on chrono24. I did not buy through the site i contacted the dealers separately. I dealt with 2 dealers selling the same watch who both shipped to the U.S. Both dealers are in Germany.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

It's back!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AA4U3BI3F2GLF

One available - probably the one I returned (#272/500) because I *thought* there was a scratch. I let the vendor know I was mistaken and that the watch was never worn.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Barry S said:


> It's back!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AA4U3BI3F2GLF
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Barry S said:


> It's back!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AA4U3BI3F2GLF
> One available - probably the one I returned (#272/500)...]


Dang! I missed the first time you posted this, and then in the 2hours since I last looked here... Gone again!!!


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Barry S said:


> It's back!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AA4U3BI3F2GLF
> 
> One available - probably the one I returned (#272/500) because I *thought* there was a scratch. I let the vendor know I was mistaken and that the watch was never worn.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


Did you get it?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

watchcrank said:


> Did you get it?




Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

agrberg said:


> Barry S said:
> 
> 
> > It's back!
> ...


Not to worry, hespecially uses this site to get deals in order to flip them. It will cost you more but will be up for sale shortly


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Uh oh. With autumn coming, I guess some feel it's time to start harvesting their sour grapes.



Canyon55 said:


> Not to worry, hespecially uses this site to get deals in order to flip them. It will cost you more but will be up for sale shortly


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The watchery has the Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 below for $449.
You can get additional $20 off with PROMOTW20 and 8% cashback with Befrugal = ~$393

It is Quartz chrono with ETA movement, so the bright side is you don't require expensive service other than battery replacement :-!









Cheers


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I got my Bulova A15 yesterday, it's really a well done piece. My only issue is that the strap is looooong, so I've ordered a shorter aftermarket leather strap.

For those that are interested, the movement is an ETA 2824-2.

Thanks for posting this great deal!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> I bought this Certina titanium via the Ashford labor day sale for $379. Really digging it so far. The gray sunburst dial is cool. Watch is obviously pretty light, and so that's cool too.
> 
> This is part of my "awakening" - realization that I prefer moderate to small sized cases. 38-40mm. This is about 39mm, and I think wears very nicely and sensibly on my 6.75'' wrist.
> 
> It is running a pretty consistent +13 sec per 24 hours, which is indeed a bit disappointing. Still pleased with the purchase, especially for the money.


I've had that one for a while now. It's my favorite "dressy" watch. I hardly know I'm wearing it because it's so light.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> I got my Bulova A15 yesterday, it's really a well done piece. My only issue is that the strap is looooong, so I've ordered a shorter aftermarket leather strap.
> 
> For those that are interested, the movement is an ETA 2824-2.
> 
> Thanks for posting this great deal!


You're very welcome. Thanks so much for opening it up and finally solving the movement mystery!

And yes, the strap is ridiculously long!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Canyon55 said:


> Not to worry, hespecially uses this site to get deals in order to flip them. It will cost you more but will be up for sale shortly


Oh well. The Amazon price would have been "I want it", but at a flipper's price it's likely too much. Sigh... Missed it twice!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> Not to worry, hespecially uses this site to get deals in order to flip them. It will cost you more but will be up for sale shortly


Link me bro! I can't find anything he's selling, and he seems to have pretty good taste based on the value he brings to this thread. 
barry s - WatchRecon


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> I bought this Certina titanium via the Ashford labor day sale for $379. Really digging it so far. The gray sunburst dial is cool. Watch is obviously pretty light, and so that's cool too.
> 
> This is part of my "awakening" - realization that I prefer moderate to small sized cases. 38-40mm. This is about 39mm, and I think wears very nicely and sensibly on my 6.75'' wrist.
> 
> It is running a pretty consistent +13 sec per 24 hours, which is indeed a bit disappointing. Still pleased with the purchase, especially for the money.


Congrats on your pick up ebtromba! Hope you also take advantage of the Befrugal 6% rebate.

Mine just arrived today :-!

It is indeed very light...

Thank you again to this thread and all of the enablers...I think I can't have Christmas present any longer...









Cheers


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Happy to report I received a full refund from Watcheshalfprice yesterday on my Bulova Accutron chrono, which I am OK with due to the extended holiday weekend. 9 days from shipped to refund received. Unfortunately with the market the way it is I am a firm believer in the 1 strike and you are out policy.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WOW has %20 off with code WOW20 for select watches WOW Weekender | World of Watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$674.25 with Be Frugal rebate. Valjoux 7750, sapphire crystal, etc.

Revue Thommen Airspeed Pilot Men's Watch Model: 17081.6134


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Oris Sixty Five automatic diver watch on black fabric strap for $999 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'

I may be wrong, but I believe this is the first time I've seen these below $1,000.

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064bkfs.html


----------



## KingLear (Apr 23, 2012)

Great price on that Oris.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Oris Sixty Five automatic diver watch on black fabric strap for $999 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'
> 
> I may be wrong, but I believe this is the first time I've seen these below $1,000.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064bkfs.html


Now just waiting for the 42 millimeter version 2 come down a little more


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Oris Sixty Five automatic diver watch on black fabric strap for $999 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'
> 
> I may be wrong, but I believe this is the first time I've seen these below $1,000.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064bkfs.html


Divers watch? Water resistant to 100m = Not suitable for diving.

I like Oris in general, but I don't get this one. There are many other watches for half the price that blow it away on features.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Divers watch? Water resistant to 100m = Not suitable for diving.
> 
> I like Oris in general, but I don't get this one. There are many other watches for half the price that blow it away on features.


I know you are duty-bound to give my every post The Seagull Treatment (swooping in, ****ting on heads, flying away), but come on.

A. It obviously means, "In the style of a diver watch."

B. What do you suppose the percentage of people on WUS is who are actually diving with their diver watches?

C. ISO 6425 diver's watch international standard = a minimum of 100 meters

http://blog.thewatchenthusiast.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ISO-6425.pdf

EDIT: D. "Most recreational scuba divers only dive as deep as *130 feet (40 meters), according to the Professional Association of Diving Instructors."

*


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Divers watch? Water resistant to 100m = Not suitable for diving.
> 
> I like Oris in general, but I don't get this one. There are many other watches for half the price that blow it away on features.


I have to agree, if Invicta and Casio and Momentum can do 200m for 40 bucks, I just don't get why Oris can't do it for a thousand. Unless it is for keeping up with the "vintage" character of the watch somehow.

EDIT: Seeing WTW's comment above, I think the low dive rating on the Oris 65 is a fairly common criticism here at WUS, especially for their Carl Brashear edition (which looks FANTASTIC btw)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

thedius said:


> I have to agree, if Invicta and Casio and Momentum can do 200m for 40 bucks, I just don't get why Oris can't do it for a thousand. Unless it is for keeping up with the "vintage" character of the watch somehow.


Perhaps more in keeping with the thinness? Take away the domed cyrstal and that is a very thin watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Oris Sixty Five automatic diver watch on black fabric strap for $999 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'
> 
> I may be wrong, but I believe this is the first time I've seen these below $1,000.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064bkfs.html


I got mine for $999 last spring (came on the tan web strap), but I agree it is an excellent price


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Apologies if already mentioned.. this thread moves too fast sometimes.

Costco.com has a couple of Shinola Runwell at $499 and $549 for the moonphase.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I know you are duty-bound to give my every post The Seagull Treatment (swooping in, ****ting on heads, flying away), but come on.
> 
> A. It obviously means, "In the style of a diver watch."
> 
> ...


Oris themselves say it is only good for snorkeling. Anybody can make a 300m or better watch these days. The Oris is not fit for purpose, especially for $1000.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Did anyone else notice at 12:00 noon Amazon had a lightning deal on an Eterna Heritage Centenaire Men's Watch. When the deal became live I clicked on the watch. It came up with a price of like $2,550.00 . Which I thought odd because the price was already $2,500.00 before the deal. I hit the back button and the whole deal disappeared. Like it never existed.

It was this watch and the seller was 24/7 watches.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

UPDATE:

I received this watch today and it is certainly not *"New with tags: A brand-new, unused, and unworn item (including handmade items) in the original packaging (such as **the original box or bag) and/or with the original tags attached."* as described in the listing. There is no plastic on the crystal, bracelet or case back. There are pieces of string in the box from where the hang tag was cut and then obviously put back on the watch. It doesn't seem beat up at all so it may have been a display model or something. I am not opposed to buying displays or open box items at all when I know up front what I am purchasing. Just thought I'd share my experience with the group.



Houls said:


> I bought this one. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Antoher good find. Timex Ebay Store has this FlyBack Chrono for $52.99 that used to sell above $100 just a few months ago.

Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz Fly Back Chronograph Black Watch TW2P79000 | eBay


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

double post !


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I could never buy a Shinola simply because of the expression "you don't know .... from Shinola" which I believe originated during WWII (before I was born). I am continually astounded that a serious watchmaker would resurrect that brand name.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Did anyone else notice at 12:00 noon Amazon had a lightning deal on an Eterna Heritage Centenaire Men's Watch. When the deal became live I clicked on the watch. It came up with a price of like $2,550.00 . Which I thought odd because the price was already $2,500.00 before the deal. I hit the back button and the whole deal disappeared. Like it never existed.
> 
> It was this watch and the seller was 24/7 watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> I got mine for $999 last spring (came on the tan web strap), but I agree it is an excellent price


the features might not compare to a true diver's watch, but that's a very handsome watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This might be a deal for someone in the market for two completely different items:
1. Garage wall organization
2. A watch that is sold by Sears (Citizen, Seiko, etc.)

Sears is offer a LOT of SYW points when you buy Gladiator garage wall organization products. For example, this shelf costs $62.99 and you get $51.49 back in points (must be logged into your SYW account). Check your SYW promotions and see if they improve the deal. I placed a few separate orders to maximize the coupons. There are some other Gladiator items that work out to a similar deal.
Sears.com

Use your SYW points to buy a watch sold by Sears. You should be able to find some that are at least a decent price so that the total of the watch and Gladiator items works out to a good deal.
Sears.com

Happy Hunting!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Anti-bargain post

Looks like certified watch store jacked up their prices - too bad was looking to buy some.
Multifort noted here is almost 50$ higher now.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Divers watch? Water resistant to 100m = Not suitable for diving.
> 
> I like Oris in general, but I don't get this one. There are many other watches for half the price that blow it away on features.


Diver's watch in 2016 = a swimming pool, maybe.

They made a cool vintage-inspired piece with a cool domed crystal at a REASONABLE SIZE AND WEIGHT. those of us moderate to small wristed gentlemen who value comfort over a meaningless spec are been been probably looking closely at this one, ever since it came out. I know I am.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jomashop has the Oris Sixty Five automatic diver watch on black fabric strap for $999 with coupon code 'JOMANEW50'
> 
> I may be wrong, but I believe this is the first time I've seen these below $1,000.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064bkfs.html


This is on par with how much used ones you can find on watchrecon. Nice find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Those of us moderate to small wristed gentlemen who value comfort over a meaningless spec are been been probably looking closely at this one, ever since it came out. I know I am.


Cease with your logic. I refuse to fly with any flieger watch that wasn't tested to 100,000 feet of altitude.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

New *Citizen Satellite Wave World Time GPS Eco-Drive, blue dial, model CC3020-57L*, the 2016 Baselworld watch, "brand new in box with papers and a 5-year warranty," *$589.70*.

New Citizen Satellite Wave World Time GPS Eco Drive Watch CC3020 57L Blue Dial | eBay

Told you the price would start dropping on this. But it's happening faster than I expected.

Oh, man. I want this so much. But I just can't justify it with my blue-dialed Kon-Tiki in a similar role. And having just dropped pretty large money on two new watches (Ball GMT and Victorinox Chrono). And 44mm probably pushes a dressier watch too far.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Oris Big Crown $599 at Jomashop. Usually priced a couple hundred dollars more.










http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-745-7688-4064ls.html

44mm, Oris 745/SW220-1, Sapphire, 100M


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$499 is better than normal for the Porsche Design with carbon fiber dial. It's usually on sale in the $600-700 range.

Porsche Design Flat Six Carbon Dial Automatic Men's Watch 6350.43.04.1254


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Best Buy's eBay store is liquidating their stock of original Apple Watches, down to as low as $189 (or cheaper if you go open-box):

http://stores.ebay.com/OfficialBestBuy/_i.html?rt=nc&_nkw=Apple+watch&_sc=1&_sid=1123137099&_sticky=1&_trksid=p4634.m14&_sop=100&_sc=1&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is an option for the Sears SYW points deal. Bulova Accutron II for $249.99 + $22.50 in points. That's already a lower price than anywhere else I see. Combine it with the Gladiator promotion and it's a pretty good deal.

Sears.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bfbraunlich said:


> Best Buy's eBay store is liquidating their stock of original Apple Watches, down to as low as $189 (or cheaper if you go open-box):
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/OfficialBestBuy/_i.html?rt=nc&_nkw=Apple+watch&_sc=1&_sid=1123137099&_sticky=1&_trksid=p4634.m14&_sop=100&_sc=1&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


Finally down to a reasonable price. Same prices on the Best Buy site. The updated Series 1 with a faster processor will be $269 for whatever that's worth.

Apple Watch Sport w/ Aluminum Case (various colors): 42mm $219, 38mm - Slickdeals.net


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Divers watch? Water resistant to 100m = Not suitable for diving.
> 
> I like Oris in general, but I don't get this one. There are many other watches for half the price that blow it away on features.


*deleted to appease the cry babies*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Got the Amazon Lightning deal Victorinox chrono today. 
Digging it a lot so far!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

bfbraunlich said:


> Best Buy's eBay store is liquidating their stock of original Apple Watches, down to as low as $189 (or cheaper if you go open-box):
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/OfficialBestBuy/_i.html?rt=nc&_nkw=Apple+watch&_sc=1&_sid=1123137099&_sticky=1&_trksid=p4634.m14&_sop=100&_sc=1&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


99 bucks in couple of months on black friday ?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> The topic has been beaten to death and the consensus is that a hardcore Swiss dive watch company makes a more dive worthy watch rated at a real 100m than a lot of 200m watches out there.
> 
> I'll take a Sixty-Five diving over any 200m micro.


Oris themselves say not to dive with the Divers Sixty-Five. Oris also makes actual dive watches for the same price, so the 100m rating for the Divers Sixty-Five is very odd. They could have made it a dive watch and chose not to.

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7653-4135mb.html

Speaking of Oris, Joma has some pretty good prices right now. This RUF is sweet!

http://www.jomadeals.com/Oris-67376117084LS


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

That Oris 65 is a good deal even on fabric strap. I'm waiting to get mine until around Black Friday to see what deals come along but if that price was for the rubber strap version idk if I could resist


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

That brings up a good question. I've only recently found this thread some months back. 

Does Black Friday typically offer a lot of bargains for watches traditionally in past years? Should we expect great things this season?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes. Probably.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Deleted 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> I got mine for $999 last spring (came on the tan web strap), but I agree it is an excellent price


Looks really good on your wrist. What size? I've always been afraid that it would be a bit too small on my 7.25 inch wrist.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ncky1294 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Everyone! Long time lurker - figured it was time to post what (I think) seemed like a great deal....

Macy's has the Citizen Shadowhawk CA4170-51E Eco-Drive Bracelet for $99 w/ Free Shipping through tomorrow. 

Cash back sites are also running 6% currently. Next lowest appears to be through Inventory Adjusters on eBay for $184. Hope its somewhat worthy!

Can't post a link yet - but you can either search the model or browse in their "deals of the day" section.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

ncky1294 said:


> Hi Everyone! Long time lurker - figured it was time to post what (I think) seemed like a great deal....
> 
> Macy's has the Citizen Shadowhawk CA4170-51E Eco-Drive Bracelet for $99 w/ Free Shipping through tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Damn, that's a spanking deal. Bought two watches this week, so must pass. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ncky1294 said:


> Hi Everyone! Long time lurker - figured it was time to post what (I think) seemed like a great deal....
> 
> Macy's has the Citizen Shadowhawk CA4170-51E Eco-Drive Bracelet for $99 w/ Free Shipping through tomorrow.
> 
> ...


http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...eel-bracelet-watch-43mm-ca4170-51e?ID=1570391

Great deal! Just bought two other Eco-Drives though.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ncky1294 said:


> Hi Everyone! Long time lurker - figured it was time to post what (I think) seemed like a great deal....
> 
> Macy's has the Citizen Shadowhawk CA4170-51E Eco-Drive Bracelet for $99 w/ Free Shipping through tomorrow.
> 
> ...


You know the deal was great when it OOSes in mere minutes :-d.. but I'd check again later because they may restock.
Cool looking model. Never seen it before... Sells for +$200 everywhere.
*Thanks ncky1294*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks really good on your wrist. What size? I've always been afraid that it would be a bit too small on my 7.25 inch wrist.


My wrist in the photos is 7.5 inch......65 wears perfectly.


----------



## ncky1294 (Sep 9, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> You know the deal was great when it OOSes in mere minutes :-d.. but I'd check again later because they may restock.
> Cool looking model. Never seen it before... Sells for +$200 everywhere.
> *Thanks ncky1294*


Glad I decided to bite it and get one! I got the Nighthawk on Prime Day and love the quality for everyday wear - hopefully this bracelet and build is similar.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sold by Bulova, Factory refurbished and discounted to $250 on eBay, Precisionist 98b210 on rubber strap with a fresh battery.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't recall if this was posted in this thread or I saw it somewhere else but I ordered one after seeing somewhere on WUS recently.

Citizen AN9000-53C $114.99 at Joma. That's clear of everywhere else I could find by $40-50.

I used a coupon to get away at $109 out the door. Hopefully there wasn't some magical $50 off coupon I didn't know about.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-an9000-53c.html


















I like it a lot. It's unlike anything else I have. All links are solid but of course it's a unique connection so you can't just switch any other strap onto it. The dial has a lot of depth with the numbers along the right side being raised.

So now the bad...it arrived DOA. I'm sure it's just the battery. I sent Joma an email to see if maybe they'll just discount it some more to offset my having to buy a battery. I'd rather do that than bother with exchanging it if they'll go for it. I'll update the horde once they respond.

ETA: Meant to state that my wrist is about 6.75" for size reference. Although it looks like it's wearing larger in the photos than it seems to me in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> That brings up a good question. I've only recently found this thread some months back.
> 
> Does Black Friday typically offer a lot of bargains for watches traditionally in past years? Should we expect great things this season?


Last year was amazing. The deals were incredible, and flying fast and furious. And with the continued depression of the watch market, many of us are expecting even better this year.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Last year was amazing. The deals were incredible, and flying fast and furious. And with the continued depression of the watch market, many of us are expecting even better this year.


Agree and add that I got my best watch deal the day before Black Friday....on Thanksgiving Day online while watching football, waiting for the Turkey feast to start.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I


Interesting. Tell us more.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

buy, therefore I am


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm at the point where I'm just stockpiling funds for Black Friday. Unless it's a BF-level deal, no biting from me. 

... Unless it's a blue indices white face Kontiki of course.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> I


...saw a bargain here.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ncky1294 said:


> Glad I decided to bite it and get one! I got the Nighthawk on Prime Day and love the quality for everyday wear - hopefully this bracelet and build is similar.


I have the 2 tone. solid watch.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool

Evine Special 
Pro Driver with a Valjoux Movement.

http://www.evine.com/Product/637-186


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Eterna for $199 measures 40X8mm (Quartz)
http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Whoops.


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Citizen Shadowhawk from Macy's must be sold out.
I tried to add it to my cart and it says it is unavailable!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Free worldwide shipping this weekend from Christopher Ward, along with some "nearly news" joining the remaining old-logo Slimlines on sale.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm at the point where I'm just stockpiling funds for Black Friday. Unless it's a BF-level deal, no biting from me.
> 
> ... Unless it's a blue indices white face Kontiki of course.


HeHe, that's the one I got on last Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> HeHe, that's the one I got on last Thanksgiving Day.


May the mephitic stench of a thousand rotting scorpion carcasses envelop you and your descendants to the 4th generation.

P.S. SELL IT TO MEEEEEE.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> That brings up a good question. I've only recently found this thread some months back.
> 
> Does Black Friday typically offer a lot of bargains for watches traditionally in past years? Should we expect great things this season?


Last November was my first BF after I started collecting watches and became aware of this thread. All I can say I is that I now have an idea of what an alcoholic must feel like after a two week binge, waking up in a cheap hotel and not knowing how they got there.

To complete the analogy, picture a man walking to a podium, turns to face a group and begins, "Hello. My name is Mac. I'm a watchaholic." The posters on this forum respond, "Hi Mac". A couple of seconds pass, in unison, "Tell us if you know any deals!".

And it starts all over...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> ...saw a bargain here.


I think I pocket posted. To make up for my mistake, if you're in the Boston area, the TJ Maxx in Natick had several Filson (by Shinola) watches. Prices seemed to be 50-60% off retail. They had the GMT model I actually really like but I could t justify $400 when I'm getting a GMT as a wedding gift in a few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> HeHe, that's the one I got on last Thanksgiving Day.


Long wistful sigh. The fire continues to smolder.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Last November was my first BF after I started collecting watches and became aware of this thread. All I can say I is that I now have an idea of what an alcoholic must feel like after a two week binge, waking up in a cheap hotel and not knowing how they got there.
> 
> To complete the analogy, picture a man walking to a podium, turns to face a group and begins, "Hello. My name is Mac. I'm a watchaholic." The posters on this forum respond, "Hi Mac". A couple of seconds pass, in unison, "Tell us if you know any deals!".
> 
> And it starts all over...


Same. I ended up with three that day.

Three I didn't need.

And the deal....

Duty Free Island has a bunch of Eco-drives on sale. Searched a few and they may not be massive amounts lower than the next lowest seller, but they do seem to be at least 15-20 dollars cheaper and in some cases more than that.

http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/sale-offers?p=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> The topic has been beaten to death and the consensus is that a hardcore Swiss dive watch company makes a more dive worthy watch rated at a real 100m than a lot of 200m watches out there.
> 
> I'll take a Sixty-Five diving over any 200m micro.


What exactly is a "hardcore Swiss dive watch company"? What is a "real 100m"? And what makes micros that are founded by bonafide and legitimate divers like Scurfa any less credible?

This just reeks of fanboyism and is a very weak and lame attempt at tearing down other watch companies for the sake of justifying your own biases and purchases.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> HeHe, that's the one I got on last Thanksgiving Day.


Got mine in the second wave in March after the bug bit me hard on BF but I resisted.










I'm also saving a little just in case.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> What exactly is a "hardcore Swiss dive watch company"? What is a "real 100m"? And what makes micros that are founded by bonafide and legitimate divers like Scurfa any less credible?
> 
> This just reeks of fanboyism and is a very weak and lame attempt at tearing down other watch companies for the sake of justifying your own biases and purchases.


*Deleted to appease the cry babies*


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> What exactly is a "hardcore Swiss dive watch company"? What is a "real 100m"? And what makes micros that are founded by bonafide and legitimate divers like Scurfa any less credible?
> 
> This just reeks of fanboyism and is a very weak and lame attempt at tearing down other watch companies for the sake of justifying your own biases and purchases.


I've got more than a few microbrands, but I am in no way delusional about their quality. A brand that is gathering parts from afar to assemble a product in small quantities while crowd funding their whole operation is simply not capable of quality control on the level of major German, Swiss, and Japanese manufacturers. I don't trust the 300m rating on my Hexa for one minute. I will take it swimming though.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Got mine in the second wave in March&#8230;


Same with me. In fact it was the post Black Friday posts right here that introduced me to the watch. I had no idea what a Kontiki was before that - didn't even know the story!

Put mine back on its original alligator yesterday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Same with me. In fact it was the post Black Friday posts right here that introduced me to the watch. I had no idea what a Kontiki was before that - didn't even know the story!
> 
> Put mine back on its original alligator yesterday.


Mine came on blue rubber which I decided not to cut to size (yet) as I had just received the blue distressed Bomber Jacket leather from strappedfortime.com in anticipation of someday getting this watch. I was completely stunned to see the WOW deal on Thanksgiving prior to being ready for BF. Just dumb luck that the futboll game had a lull and I decided to find my iPad to see what was up on WuS Bargain thread. One of you wonderful fellows posted the WOW discount code and I knew I had about zero seconds to pounce. Lucky day.

Only minor disappointment was that I had missed the same $448US deal on the steel bracelet version and got the rubber medal instead.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just noticed yours has a different font thickness on the indices. There really was a second wave.










Yours is thinner. Interesting


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> LOL! Tell me how you really feel.
> 
> I've been reading threads on micro vs the world for 12-15 years and I stand by my opinion. Call me whatever you want. I don't care.





RidingDonkeys said:


> I've got more than a few microbrands, but I am in no way delusional about their quality. A brand that is gathering parts from afar to assemble a product in small quantities while crowd funding their whole operation is simply not capable of quality control on the level of major German, Swiss, and Japanese manufacturers. I don't trust the 300m rating on my Hexa for one minute. I will take it swimming though.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


You guys act like you need 100 years and millions of dollars worth of R&D to make a water resistant watch.

It's really unfair to cast a net on all micros and say they are all crowd-funded and piecemealed together. Some micros are run by people that pay close attention to the manufacturing and specs and assemble the watches themselves. And some aren't. But with the ones that do, I don't see how a watch that is mass produced by the millions can have more legitimate and bonafide specs.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*deleted to appease the cry babies*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I don't trust the 300m rating on my Hexa for one minute. I will take it swimming though.


I don't either, but if I were a hardcore diver, I would have the habit of pressure testing it, whether a Hexa or Sea Dweller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> I don't either, but if I were a hardcore diver, I would have the habit of pressure testing it, whether a Hexa or Sea Dweller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that I do. I've had a few that didn't pass muster, none of which were from a major brand. But that's for a different thread. I certainly don't want to slander brands on this forum, especially forum backers. That's not my style, nor is it what this thread is for. I like watches, period. But as with all tools, some do better than others. To blindly believe that everyone has the same capabilities in manufacturing and quality control is just naive.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Can we all just agree to shave the forearm prior to taking and posting wrist shots .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glycine automatic with ETA movement $379.96

Glycine Incursore PVD Coated Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch 3874.999 LB9B


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Did we ever find out what the secret deal of WTW was. I forget if he revealed it or if it was all still waiting on confirmation of a completed transaction. Sorry i went to sleep on this topic a while back. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> Can we all just agree to shave the forearm prior to taking and posting wrist shots .


Arrived today

GD-400HUF. Particularly like the positive screen on a stealth watch.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Can we all just agree to shave the forearm prior to taking and posting wrist shots .


I thought that was going out of fashion and we were back to the 70s au naturel look?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Elgin pocket watch for $9.59

Elgin Antique Gold Tone Pocket Watch with Graphics Cover | Shop Your Way: Online Shopping & Earn Points on Tools, Appliances, Electronics & more


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jaeva said:


> I thought that was going out of fashion and we were back to the 70s au naturel look?


Was not aware shaving watch bearing forearms was Ever in fashion.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did we ever find out what the secret deal of WTW was. I forget if he revealed it or if it was all still waiting on confirmation of a completed transaction. Sorry i went to sleep on this topic a while back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It was balls. Lots of balls.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It was balls. Lots of balls.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Very cool. Why do I suddenly feel an itch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I have 500m micros, 1000m, 3000m, whatever they make. Owned dozens, if not hundreds. Can't even remember them all.
> 
> I have a fair amount of knowledge on micros.


But rather than share your knowledge and experience supporting your position you post, "LOL, I'm right, you're wrong, call me what you want, I don't care..."

So you've purchased hundreds of what you purport to be inferior products to "hardcore Swiss". Got it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> But rather than share your knowledge and experience supporting your position you post, "LOL, I'm right, you're wrong, call me what you want, I don't care..."
> 
> So you've purchased hundreds of what you purport to be inferior products to "hardcore Swiss". Got it.


THIS IS THE BARGAIN THREAD. GET A GRIP.

I WILL NOW GO AND DELETE MY ORIGINAL COMMENT SO THAT ALL CRY BABIES WHO WANT TO TALK ABOUT DIVE WATCHES CAN MOVE ON AND FIND THE APPROPRIATE THREAD.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

jaeva said:


> I thought that was going out of fashion and we were back to the 70s au naturel look?


May this innuendo never be true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Very cool. Why do I suddenly feel an itch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was the kind of deal that may have scratched your Ball itch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> This might be a deal for someone in the market for two completely different items:
> 1. Garage wall organization
> 2. A watch that is sold by Sears (Citizen, Seiko, etc.)
> 
> ...


One more good option. The SYW points are valid on the $115 Swiss Legend Abyssos watches with STP1-11 movements. They are definitely worth $115 anyway. If I didn't already have one, that's what I would use my points on. Might get the black one anyway to see if the rubber strap wears better than the bracelet.

Product results for: swiss legend | ShopYourWay.com


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> CodeDisc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkImageCustAFFPRIME3495-$0$349509/10Get Zenith Men's El Primero Stratos Flyback Watch Model 03-2067-405-51-R514 For $3495 Free Shipping, Ends 09/14/16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ashford must be really determined to sell me a Zenith EP. If a 38mm 1969 or a blue 410 comes up...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> Ashford must be really determined to sell me a Zenith EP. If a 38mm 1969 or a blue 410 comes up...


I think they had the bracelet version for around the same price recently, so keep an eye out. Zenith bracelets are pretty expensive. I'm not sure why the flybacks are cheaper than other models. It's a great design. The Tag Heuer El Primero flyback is often under $4000 also.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Is it me or does it seem unrealistic for Touch of Modern to be selling 50k used Patek's final sale with ZERO information about the watch. Or for that matter any of the used higher end watches. Am I missing something here?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIT: Forget this one. eBay says it appears to be from a compromised account. A scam.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> Is it me or does it seem unrealistic for Touch of Modern to be selling 50k used Patek's final sale with ZERO information about the watch. Or for that matter any of the used higher end watches. Am I missing something here?


Their info comes from whatever company is actually selling them. For example, SWI lists items on their fairly often. I can't tell where these Pateks are coming from. The good news is that Touch of Modern's customer service is excellent if there is an issue.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Try this one at your own risk...
> 
> A Japanese seller on eBay is purporting to be selling Corgeut "Black Bay Black" watches, automatic with sapphire crystal, for $39.99.
> 
> ...


Same item with same photos from a different seller for $122.32. The $39.99 listing is actually an exact copy-paste of this listing.
41mm Corgeut Sapphire Glass black dial Miyota 8215 Automatic Mens Watch 005

This version has the "Corguet" brand name on the dial.
41mm Corgeut Miyota 21 Jewels Sapphire Glass Black Dial Automatic Mens Watch 002 | eBay

Yes, PayPal protects the buyer a hell of a lot better than they protect the seller. No harm in trying. Good deal if it shows up.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Try this one at your own risk...
> 
> A Japanese seller on eBay is purporting to be selling Corgeut "Black Bay Black" watches, automatic with sapphire crystal, for $39.99.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that looks like a total scam. Random keystroke user name? Previous listings in that price range were all scams. The typical scheme involved shipping a useless trinket in order to have proof of delivery to show ebay and paypal.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And while I'm on the subject of Chinese super-affordables, this seems to be the best deal on this watch delivered, but it's not any super-great deal on it. I'm just intrigued by it. Looks great to my eye. $94 delivered - to U.S. or Canada.

The missing part of the URL is *man bush i jie* without spaces.

http://www.............com/445mm-de...e-miyota-automatic-mens-wristwatch_p2238.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

taike said:


> Sorry, but that looks like a total scam. Random keystroke user name? Previous listings in that price range were all scams. The typical scheme involved shipping a useless trinket in order to have proof of delivery to show ebay and paypal.


I'm more than 50% convinced you are correct. However, the reviews don't say people didn't get their product. I'll take a shot and dispute it if it doesn't pan out. AND I'm going to video record my box opening; thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And while I'm on the subject of Chinese super-affordables, this seems to be the best deal on this watch delivered, but it's not any super-great deal on it. I'm just intrigued by it. Looks great to my eye. $94 delivered - to U.S. or Canada.
> 
> The missing part of the URL is *man bush i jie* without spaces.
> 
> ...


Incidentally, that one popped up as a related item for $39.99 from another similar ebay scammer account.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

taike said:


> Incidentally, that one popped up as a related item for $39.99 from another similar ebay scammer account.


I noticed that this morning as well. Debert does make a decent looking BP homage that's not bad for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Another awesome find at a tjmaxx for $49

















Very nice lume too surprisingly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 9317562


If it makes you feel any better, I also took the $39.99 risk to see if it pans out.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm not very good at sniffing out deals, but this bad boy is pretty good looking for 175 clams. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rivven said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I also took the $39.99 risk to see if it pans out.
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


If they do send you tracking, make sure you photo or video the opening as WTW said he would. It wasn't a straightforward buyer case for me when I received a USB adapter.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I hope it works out for you guys but I think this is less like the Pulsometer more like the $1 avi-8.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

taike said:


> If they do send you tracking, make sure you photo or video the opening as WTW said he would. It wasn't a straightforward buyer case for me when I received a USB adapter.


Yeah, that is a very smart plan. I hadn't considered it until he posted he was going to record, then I pretty much decided that was a need.

Heck, I'll toss it on YouTube and share it here, so you can all enjoy whatever outcome occurs!

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> I hope it works out for you guys but I think this is less like the Pulsometer more like the $1 avi-8.


That seems completely possible. In fact, possibly the most likely outcome. But, it's like gambling. Maybe I win, maybe not... But the suspense. Oh boy!

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rivven said:


> Yeah, that is a very smart plan. I hadn't considered it until he posted he was going to record, then I pretty much decided that was a need.
> 
> Heck, I'll toss it on YouTube and share it here, so you can all enjoy whatever outcome occurs!
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


And we'll all be like


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Is it me or does it seem unrealistic for Touch of Modern to be selling 50k used Patek's final sale with ZERO information about the watch. Or for that matter any of the used higher end watches. Am I missing something here?


If I was spending that kind of money, buying a 'fixer upper' house to rent out, I'd get a closing attorney in on it to make sure the title was clear. Couldn't fathom dropping that kind of cash when in writing, they say 'final sale'. Long shot maybe, but I'd sure hate ending up buying a Plastek Philippe.

That blackbay homage looks nice and with bogus look alike crowns a dime a dozen and them not putting 'tudoor' or some such on the dial (or red around the pib) it's interesting. Maybe even fair game, but I'll pass there too


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rivven said:


> That seems completely possible. In fact, possibly the most likely outcome. But, it's like gambling. Maybe I win, maybe not... But the suspense. Oh boy!
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


I think you all get the watch. A $120 watch popping up at $40 is no where close to the "test product" deal. It might take a few weeks to get it but i feel like this one is legit.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

jaeva said:


> I thought that was going out of fashion and we were back to the 70s au naturel look?





yankeexpress said:


> Was not aware shaving watch bearing forearms was Ever in fashion.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Try this one at your own risk...
> 
> A Japanese seller on eBay is purporting to be selling Corgeut "Black Bay Black" watches, automatic with sapphire crystal, for $39.99.
> 
> ...


Interesting that they're also selling 43mm GMT models, with a sapphire crystal, automatic movement (Seagull?) AND ceramic bezel with a sterile dial. My, how what not so long ago was basically found on high end watches, has trickled down--but not to say the quality is the same. They also have a 'hulk', errr----'homage' too---all for under a $100 each. But last year, they were selling blackbay 'homages' with crowns that had the actual orginal manufacturer's emblem, which is pushing things too far for most They have some watches awfully close looking to Panerai models too.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/corgeuts-tudor-black-bay-thoughts-2627210.html


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It was balls. Lots of balls.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


If the B is capitalized, it means something diff...

Never mind.

;-)


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

taike said:


> Sorry, but that looks like a total scam. Random keystroke user name? Previous listings in that price range were all scams. The typical scheme involved shipping a useless trinket in order to have proof of delivery to show ebay and paypal.


Agree - total scam. I was looking at it before. Check on the user ID history



*User ID**Effective Date**End Date*  tstasdgdsdMay-26-16Present

 tstanford8282Dec-29-09May-26-16

 tstanfordAug-02-09Dec-29-09 


It looks like they stole / hacked an old unused ID, to make it appear legit. The only couple positive feedbacks are over a year ago.

They stole the ad copy from a legit ad

They say "We are professional Wholesale man ,we have many years 
international business and shipment experiences" yet they have no recent selling experience on ebay to back that up

There is a similiar ebay scammer with the same type of name / mo

Total scam


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I bought this watch recently and it was decent enough but it was so big and they sent it to me on the leather (crappy) strap so I sent back for a refund, Had always wanted the IWC original and wanted to see what it was like but it was a shade over 44mm and because it is all dial, it was too big for my tastes these days.

Its pretty decent quality for the money though. They have a really nice looking Blancpain 50 fathoms bathyscaphe homage too that I would like to try but I know I wouldnt wear it.



WorthTheWrist said:


> And while I'm on the subject of Chinese super-affordables, this seems to be the best deal on this watch delivered, but it's not any super-great deal on it. I'm just intrigued by it. Looks great to my eye. $94 delivered - to U.S. or Canada.
> 
> The missing part of the URL is *man bush i jie* without spaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

My first automatic brass watch for less than $300, (with extra brown strap).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thedius said:


> I am sorry but I just don't understand. Why you insist on this? It is obvious by now that they made a simple mistake and the only reason I see that someone would pursue this any further is to take advantage of this mistake and get something for free which, in my book, is simply unethical.
> 
> Sometimes a person will simply get lucky and get a super deal (like the fabled Pulsometers) sometimes not, let's move on.


Amen!!
Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So even for a jaded veteran, this seems like a pretty corking deal. In fact, for a genuine no-nonsense keep-forever watch, this price is one of the deals of the year IMO, especially from an A.D with full warranty.
> 
> A Sinn 358 Valjoux 7750 Flieger Chronograph, 42mm, sapphire crystal variant (which normally is another few hundred over the acrylic), for £675 - that's only about US$900. That's an astonishing price for a mid-range Sinn chronograph.
> 
> ...


Wow!! That was a fantastic deal!! 
Wish I had seen it, I'd definitely have bought one 
Did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Their info comes from whatever company is actually selling them. For example, SWI lists items on their fairly often. I can't tell where these Pateks are coming from. The good news is that Touch of Modern's customer service is excellent if there is an issue.


Since I had an issue with a TWSteel from ToM I opened a thread here hoping to gather good / bad results buying from ToM. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/touchofmodern-touch-modern-aka-tom-experience-2797730.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know how I got on this roll about ultra-affordables, but here's more exciting Chinese mushroom brand news.

Gear Best is offering 10% off site wide, and GivingAssistant.org offers another 7.5% rebate.

I actually like some these kinds of watches (could you tell?), but if you don't, it can still be a cheap way to try out a certain style/size.

www.gearbest.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I bit on this one yesterday for some fun and have already received an email from eBay stating it was from a hacked account. Already contacted PayPal. Of course the seller's account was already suspended.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Try this one at your own risk...
> 
> A Japanese seller on eBay is purporting to be selling Corgeut "Black Bay Black" watches, automatic with sapphire crystal, for $39.99.
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

$388 Edox Menâ€™s Hydro-Sub Automatic Watch - Dealmoon

The black/orange was below $400 a few weeks ago and now the blue/red is available for $388 from Ashford. Deal ends 9/12.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Techme said:


> I bit on this one yesterday for some fun and have already received an email from eBay stating it was from a hacked account. Already contacted PayPal. Of course the seller's account was already suspended.


I just finished logging resolution with PayPal myself and jumped on here to tell folks.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

From eBay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fearlessleader said:


> Since I had an issue with a TWSteel from ToM I opened a thread here hoping to gather good / bad results buying from ToM. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/touchofmodern-touch-modern-aka-tom-experience-2797730.html


ToM unfortunately doesn't have control over the repairs. They gave me an estimate of 2-3 months for a repair. They also offered to let me return the watch for a full refund or 110% in credit.

One watch had a very minor issue that I was able to get resolved locally. ToM gave me $40 credit for my trouble.

Sounds like the only issue with ToM is 3rd party repairs. Otherwise, their customer service is great.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Wearing the Bulova Amazon lightening deal today that was posted here last week. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The Watchery has this listed for $269. Net after iConsumer rebate is $251.78.

Strikes me as a good deal for a thin watch with a Unitas motor.


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Jomashop has an ORIS Divers Sixty-Five Blue dial Automatic Men's Watch, 
100 dollars less than I have seen anywhereItem No. 01 733 7720 4055-07 4 21 18FLASH SALE - EXP. 9/16


retail:$1,990.00
was:$1,295.00
_$1,195.00_


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

It's also $246.02 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Gemin...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NRCTR04MC5ST6ZZV7VQW



tommy_boy said:


> The Watchery has this listed for $269. Net after iConsumer rebate is $251.78.
> 
> Strikes me as a good deal for a thin watch with a Unitas motor.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

WOW with code WOW20. 207.99 - 8% befrugal rebate= $191.36



tommy_boy said:


> The Watchery has this listed for $269. Net after iConsumer rebate is $251.78.
> 
> Strikes me as a good deal for a thin watch with a Unitas motor.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think you all get the watch. A $120 watch popping up at $40 is no where close to the "test product" deal. It might take a few weeks to get it but i feel like this one is legit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If anything, it seems that these scammers on ebay are evolving. Instead of trying to sell expensive watches, their scams are more "realistic" exactly as described above. This way, even very experienced buyers get tempted and sometimes make a go for it. The fact that they still try these scams leads me to believe that at least a small percentage of buyers will not take any action against them or do so when it is already too late.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Eterna 1948 legacy GMT on jomashop for $995 after extra $1000 discount. Black, white and blue dial are available.

Link for black dial version:
http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-41-1175.html










Link for white dial version:
http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-11-1175.html










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Very tempting , but I just bought the version with the tan dial and blue hands. It's a very nice looking watch .



twity2000 said:


> WOW with code WOW20. 207.99 - 8% befrugal rebate= $191.36


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

arejay101 said:


> Eterna 1948 legacy GMT on jomashop for $995 after extra $1000 discount. Black, white and blue dial are available.
> 
> Link for black dial version:
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-41-1175.html
> ...


They are still under $900 at eWatches after coupon and cash back.

Eterna Men's Soleure Auto GMT Black Genuine Alligator Dark Grey Dial SSEterna 7680-41-41-1175 Watch


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Eterna Soleure and the Eterna 1948 have the same movements?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's one that to my knowledge has not been mentioned on the boards yet. Movado Circa (0606586) is on sale at Ashford for $298.50, befrugal knocks off an extra 6%. To me it look like a Hamillton and a PAM had a kid, in a good way, and it checks a number of interesting boxes. 40mmx46mm cushion case, so quite wearable for us with medium to small wrists. Sapphire crystal, and a handsome dial and hand set, sans their signature museum dot symbol that's normally at 12. It's a Swiss quartz, but the lack of a seconds hand should resolve some issues for those who suffer from seconds sweep envy; also, the quartz movement allows it a slim 10mm profile, which makes the case very friendly for those interested in rocking natos without the watch sitting tall on the wrist. Lum? There appears to be none. The strap looks meh from the photos, but I think this will pair up well with a nice lakehouse tan that I have in the spares box. For the number of people looking for PAMesque watches that fit small to medium wrists, I'm really surprised that no one has brought this one up yet. She may be a winner. 







The white dial version (0606587) is also a looker. It's not on sale, but coupon code AFFMOV15 will bring it down to $338.30, then an extra 6% with befrugal.







These deals aside, I noticed on another forum that Ashford once listed these at $250 shipped, so I called them up today and I asked them if they would honor that price, and they did. yay ashford! So you might want to see that works for you when their office opens up tomorrow if you want the best current deal.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Same item with same photos from a different seller for $122.32. The $39.99 listing is actually an exact copy-paste of this listing.
> 41mm Corgeut Sapphire Glass black dial Miyota 8215 Automatic Mens Watch 005
> 
> This version has the "Corguet" brand name on the dial.
> ...


I was scammed from this one:

We had to remove this listing from the site and you're not required to complete the transaction. If you've already sent payment, the sale should process as normal and you don't have anything to worry about. If you have any questions about delivery, please check tracking or contact your seller. If you run into any trouble along the way eBay is here to help. Please visit the Resolution Center to help resolve any problems you may encounter.

I already paid the $39.99 - requested a refund to move this into the ebay guarantee zone - what a pain in the arse!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> My first automatic brass watch for less than $300, (with extra brown strap).


I too have been bitten with the brass bug but can't afford the likes of Helson or Regia right now, so I got an old Slava off eBay for $11 that I'll strip of its chrome. We'll see how that goes Haha.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Amazon Lightning Deal:

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=EGJ1Q5J3AJCGRKS52M66









EDIT: This seems to be almost identical for a lower price:

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Army-Watch-241472/dp/B00513GI8E/ref=cts_wa_4_vtp


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

arejay101 said:


> Eterna 1948 legacy GMT on jomashop for $995 after extra $1000 discount. Black, white and blue dial are available.
> 
> Link for black dial version:
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7680-41-41-1175.html


Crazy discount after code applied. Can someone remind me again why was this watch so expensive at first place? i when through the spec but find nothing really special, material-wised or function-wised. did i miss something?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tuannaff said:


> Crazy discount after code applied. Can someone remind me again why was this watch so expensive at first place? i when through the spec but find nothing really special, material-wised or function-wised. did i miss something?


It uses Eterna's in-house Spherodrive movement. The 3000 is their newer modular movement. The 3030 in this watch adds the GMT function.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow! We got stuck in the same page (1506) for almost a whole day! 

That simply will not do for this thread!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

So, to get things going again, here is a loosely watch related item for your attention:

I've often found that I like having the lume of my watch charged when driving back home at night. The light over the driver's seat takes a veeerrryy looooong time to charge the lume. So I just bought one of these:









It is a tiny flashlight, 45 lumens strong that you can recharge via USB just like your smartphone and the charge lasts for ages. 20 seconds with this baby will give a very nice and strong glow to the lume of your watch and it is small enough to have it on your key chain at all times.

I bought mine on ebay here:

New Nitecore Tube 45 Lumens USB Rechargeable Mini Keychain LED Flashlight | eBay

But is is sold all over the place.

Hope it is of use to someone


----------



## I_NEED_A_DEAL (Sep 12, 2016)

I just received my Bulova Accutron ii Astronaut in the mail. In new condition and still had the protective wrap on it, but I am wondering if anyone else is having issues removing the screws from the bracelet. Currently on a NATO, and very happy with my $107 purchase. Thank you for the alert guys!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Barry S said:


> It's back!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PTM6XZK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AA4U3BI3F2GLF
> 
> ...


Received today, #190. This may mean that Barry's return may still come up. Seller did a .... job in packaging by not including any wrapping materials. The outer Bulova box is trashed from knocking around during shipping. Testing watch now. All protective plastic had already been removed.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think I returned #190. Had no plastic, but was in excellent shape, and the box was blasted when I got it. Seemed like a keeper, but I have a Seiko coming so returned it.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Received today, #190. This may mean that Barry's return may still come up. Seller did a .... job in packaging by not including any wrapping materials. The outer Bulova box is trashed from knocking around during shipping. Testing watch now. All protective plastic had already been removed.


Wow, that's a shame. If the watch proves to be in proper condition, write to Amazon customer service. I've had this happen a couple times and each time, in addition to a return or exchange, they offered me the choice to keep the item for a discount - 20% the first time, 25% the next. The refund was credited within 24 hours of giving my decision. Since this was a Fulfilled by Amazon order they will take responsibility.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Barry S said:


> Wow, that's a shame. If the watch proves to be in proper condition, write to Amazon customer service. I've had this happen a couple times and each time, in addition to a return or exchange, they offered me the choice to keep the item for a discount - 20% the first time, 25% the next. The refund was credited within 24 hours of giving my decision. Since this was a Fulfilled by Amazon order they will take responsibility.


Great idea, thanks.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Ebay has the Porsche Design 6350-43-94-1255 Men's Flat 6 Auto Grey Rubber & Dial Black Ion -sold by The Watchery for $499.99

Porsche Design 6350 43 94 1255 Men&apos;s Flat 6 Auto Grey Rubber Dial Black Ion | eBay


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Wow, that's a shame. If the watch proves to be in proper condition, write to Amazon customer service. I've had this happen a couple times and each time, in addition to a return or exchange, they offered me the choice to keep the item for a discount - 20% the first time, 25% the next. The refund was credited within 24 hours of giving my decision. Since this was a Fulfilled by Amazon order they will take responsibility.


beat me to it -- I've had great success asking for a 20-25% refund when things are acceptable, but not perfect from Amazon.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Watchstation has the Zodiac Sea Wolf in Green and Red variants on sale for $449. Sign up to their mailing list and receive a 15% off discount code on sale items within minutes.

After discount, takes it to $382 plus tax. Use ebates for 5% cash back taking another $20 approx. off.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

dart1214 said:


> Watchstation has the Zodiac Sea Wolf in Green and Red variants on sale for $449. Sign up to their mailing list and receive a 15% off discount code on sale items within minutes.
> 
> After discount, takes it to $382 plus tax. Use ebates for 5% cash back taking another $20 approx. off.
> 
> View attachment 9338994


I second your recommendation, dart1214. It is a very nice watch.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

I_NEED_A_DEAL said:


> I just received my Bulova Accutron ii Astronaut in the mail. In new condition and still had the protective wrap on it, but I am wondering if anyone else is having issues removing the screws from the bracelet. Currently on a NATO, and very happy with my $107 purchase. Thank you for the alert guys!
> View attachment 9337866


Nice. Where did you get it? Thanks.


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

AARRGHH! I walked into my local pawn shop and saw this







for $99!
BUT, my wife recently said, "No more watches fro awhile..."
So I didnt pull the trigger.
Told me wife about it AFTER I left. She said to go back and ask about layaway.
Went back a few hours later....gone...
Turns out the guy who was standing NEXT to me while I was looking at it waited until my car left the parking lot, and he bought it....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

borchard929 said:


> AARRGHH! I walked into my local pawn shop and saw this
> View attachment 9339826
> 
> for $99!
> ...


Don't worry, it was a knockoff and the heroin addict that sold it to the pawn shop didn't like it either.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

borchard929 said:


> AARRGHH! I walked into my local pawn shop and saw this for $99!
> BUT, my wife recently said, "No more watches fro awhile..."
> So I didnt pull the trigger.
> Told me wife about it AFTER I left. She said to go back and ask about layaway.
> ...


The guy next to you got a really, really good deal.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> Nice. Where did you get it? Thanks.


+1, interested as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Watchstation has the Zodiac Sea Wolf in Green and Red variants on sale for $449. Sign up to their mailing list and receive a 15% off discount code on sale items within minutes.
> 
> After discount, takes it to $382 plus tax. Use ebates for 5% cash back taking another $20 approx. off.
> 
> View attachment 9338994


I really, really want one of these, and it's a great price, but WatchStation won't accept credit cards issued outside the USA. It;s pretty ironic, given their company name is Watchstation International, that they also don't allow you to ship to a non-US address...

Back to the drawing board unless I can find someone to buy it on my behalf and I PayPal them the money.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I really, really want one of these, and it's a great price, but WatchStation won't accept credit cards issued outside the USA. It;s pretty ironic, given their company name is Watchstation International, that they also don't allow you to ship to a non-US address...
> 
> Back to the drawing board unless I can find someone to buy it on my behalf and I PayPal them the money.


Consider giving these guys a try:
https://www.mymallbox.com/buyForMe.jsp


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I really, really want one of these, and it's a great price, but WatchStation won't accept credit cards issued outside the USA. It;s pretty ironic, given their company name is Watchstation International, that they also don't allow you to ship to a non-US address...
> 
> Back to the drawing board unless I can find someone to buy it on my behalf and I PayPal them the money.


I don't mind doing it, but the shipping quotes seem insane - $200 on FedEx, $80 for USPS. Depending on how big the packaging is and if it can fit in a small box, it'd be $35 for that. But I'm guess $80 - $90. Still worth it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> I don't mind doing it, but the shipping quotes seem insane - $200 on FedEx, $80 for USPS. Depending on how big the packaging is and if it can fit in a small box, it'd be $35 for that. But I'm guess $80 - $90. Still worth it?


The ironic thing is I have a US address for shipping, and shipping is free to there. I can get the box from there to NZ for around US$20 via NZ Post's service.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

borchard929 said:


> AARRGHH! I walked into my local pawn shop and saw this
> for $99!
> BUT, my wife recently said, "No more watches fro awhile..."
> So I didnt pull the trigger.
> ...


Since you missed it already, let me tell you with honesty that it is very unappealing to my eyes, even for mixed analog/digital watch standards. It's no surprise why that store was trying to get rid of it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I really, really want one of these, and it's a great price, but WatchStation won't accept credit cards issued outside the USA. It;s pretty ironic, given their company name is Watchstation International, that they also don't allow you to ship to a non-US address...
> 
> Back to the drawing board unless I can find someone to buy it on my behalf and I PayPal them the money.


I'd get it for you just so I could see it in person before shipping haha. But alas my friend as we are both international shoppers.
It's quite a catch at that price, that is if cashback and all coupons go through. Really hope one of the members could assist you as you have been of great assistance to all of us.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks very much for all the kind offers of assistance. Disneydave is looking into it for me and hopefully I'll have one on the way soon


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Thanks very much for all the kind offers of assistance. Disneydave is looking into it for me and hopefully I'll have one on the way soon


Congrats! Glad someone could help!

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> Watchstation has the Zodiac Sea Wolf in Green and Red variants on sale for $449. Sign up to their mailing list and receive a 15% off discount code on sale items within minutes.
> 
> After discount, takes it to $382 plus tax. Use ebates for 5% cash back taking another $20 approx. off.
> 
> View attachment 9338994


Sweetest with dollardig 9.5% cash back!
40mm is too small for my wrist ( thinking about letting go of the Seiko cocktail time for that reason)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

ninjastyle said:


> Jack Foster watch straps on MassDrop for $35! Been waiting for tan leather to go with my new Nighthawk...


thank you for postiтg, my strap finally arrived and its very nice!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Thanks very much for all the kind offers of assistance. Disneydave is looking into it for me and hopefully I'll have one on the way soon


Let me know if that doesn't work out. I don't mind facilitating the transaction.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

TJ Maxx has a Filson Made In USA Men's Mackinaw Field Chronograph Watch for $299.00 in their clearance section. They have some others in the regular men's section also

Made In Usa Men's Mackinaw Field Chronograph Watch - Men - T.J.Maxx


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Decent prices on Xezo "Unite 4 Good" Air Commando automatics at Overstock.com

$269.10 and iConsumer rebate takes that to $256.19. I couldn't get any coupon code to work because they are already on sale.

If you can get over the negatives: small hands, underwhelming bracelet, word salad on the dial, association with a "charity" committed to "bringing positivity to the world" -- can I get a Kumbaya? -- the positives are solid: anti-reflective sapphire crystal, 200m water resistance, dual time with an internally rotating chapter ring via a second crown, cool-looking guilloche dial, Miyota 9015 movement.

White dial w/teal-ish blue:

Xezo for Unite4:good Air Commando Mens Limited-Edition Automatic Divers Watch - 16895435 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Xezo More Brands Men's Watches









Dark blue dial:

Xezo for Unite4:good Air Commando Men's Limited-Edition Automatic Divers Watch - 16895437 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Xezo More Brands Men's Watches


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Watchgecko have 50% off a few of their watches including the K1 V16 Type A Pilot watch for £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.








The matching strap is also on sale for £9

US buyers may get them even cheaper as I assume those prices include VAT.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I_NEED_A_DEAL said:


> I just received my Bulova Accutron ii Astronaut in the mail... Thank you for the alert guys!
> View attachment 9337866


Whoa, where was this deal? Totally missed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Lancman said:


> Watchgecko have 50% off a few of their watches including the K1 V16 Type A Pilot watch for £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.
> 
> View attachment 9347898
> 
> ...


Bronze mechanical movement for $65. At prices like that you can't afford not to order one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks. It came out to $62.03 USD for the pair, shipped to the USA.



Lancman said:


> Watchgecko have 50% off a few of their watches including the K1 V16 Type A Pilot watch for £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.
> 
> View attachment 9347898
> 
> ...


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Massdrop has 2 good deals: 
VSA Mach4 and Mach7 for 400 and 450$
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-airboss-mach-watch?mode=guest_open
Alpina Seastrong Diver 7750 Chrono for 999$
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-seastrong-diver-300-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Watchgecko have 50% off a few of their watches including the K1 V16 Type A Pilot watch for £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.
> 
> View attachment 9347898
> 
> ...


This is practically stealing.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Bronze mechanical movement for $65. At prices like that you can't afford not to order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI, it's stainless steel with "Case Finish Bronze Effect".


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Bronze mechanical movement for $65. At prices like that you can't afford not to order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


stainless steel coated with a bronze looking finish. very nice for the price, just not bronze case.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

What movement is that? Hand wind? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> What movement is that? Hand wind?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The K1 is a miyota 8250 auto


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

You bastages. The straps sold out while I had them in my cart. Snooze you lose. Had to settle for the Zulusdiver with black IP hardware. Picked up a watch/strap combo for my dad and myself. Unbelievable that this flieger style A dial is cheaper than Parnis on the bay.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> What movement is that? Hand wind?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 The specs say it's a Miyota 8215 movement, so it's auto + hand wind.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Unbelievable that this flieger style A dial is cheaper than Parnis on the bay.


Even more so when you consider these are supposedly a limited run of 75, so they should have a certain rarity value.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Even more so when you consider these are supposedly a limited run of 75, so they should have a certain rarity value.


Yeah, it's so "rare" that it now costs a whole $62....
I bet these don't cost more than $30 to make in China.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thechin said:


> Yeah, it's so "rare" that it now costs a whole $62....
> I bet these don't cost more than $30 to make in China.


You think there is only 100% markup on watches over actual cost of production?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got two Swiss automatic STP1-11 watches for $300. They also came with a truck load of Gladiator stuff.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Got two Swiss automatic STP1-11 watches for $300. They also came with a truck load of Gladiator stuff.
> 
> View attachment 9348682


Man they look awesome, but they also look like they can knock out a shark. LOL


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Too bad those Geckotas are huge at 44mm!

Someone knows where can I get a STP1-11 movement or watch for cheap? Preferably in Europe...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cuica said:


> Too bad those Geckotas are huge at 44mm!
> 
> Someone knows where can I get a STP1-11 movement or watch for cheap? Preferably in Europe...


The ones above from KMart are the cheapest STP1-11 movement watches. Next cheapest might be a Fossil if you get lucky. After that, the Armani has been under $200.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Lancman said:


> Watchgecko have 50% off a few of their watches including the K1 V16 Type A Pilot watch for £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.


Missed out on the strap but got the watch for $52.07 shipped. Thanks!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Decent prices on Xezo "Unite 4 Good" Air Commando automatics at Overstock.com
> 
> $269.10 and iConsumer rebate takes that to $256.19. I couldn't get any coupon code to work because they are already on sale.
> 
> ...


The mixture of fonts hurts my eyes. That dark blue dial looks good though and if it had anything but the Roman numerals I might have considered it.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Lancman said:


> Watchgecko have 50% off a few of their watches including the K1 V16 Type A Pilot watch for £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.
> 
> View attachment 9347898
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. For $52 shipped. I have a Swiss ammo 22mm strap sitting in my box that now has a purpose . 
Great deal for a cool auto pilot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

jlow28 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. For $52 shipped. I have a Swiss ammo 22mm strap sitting in my box that now has a purpose .
> Great deal for a cool auto pilot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Captain America strap I got from lionstraps and nothing to really wear it on. This is going to be perfect for it. Will make for a fun weekend watch and will satisfy my pilot watch/brass tone case without spending much of anything. 3 birds, 1 stone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mannal said:


> Thanks. It came out to $62.03 USD for the pair, shipped to the USA.


Did you use the 'watchuseek' code for the extra 10%?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

They now have this black cases Chrono pilot style for the same price. 
https://www.watchgecko.com/pilots-watch-k3-v11-ip-black.php

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Bulova Accutron II on a lightning deal over at Amazon right now.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZJSVWA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_uAl2xbJ20YCZ3


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Kind of interesting, even the "bronze effect" stainless case.



RyanPatrick said:


> Bronze mechanical movement for $65. At prices like that you can't afford not to order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Victorinox chrono finally showed up -- I love it!

It's a big, beefy sucker; heavy, too. I wouldn't recommend it for the smaller-wristed.

























The bracelet is really substantive and super-comfortable.

I'm not a big one for spending much time at the back of a watch (see Pg. 1, Post 1 of the "True Confessions" thread). But this ETA Valgranges chronograph movement is kind of pretty.









I freaked out when the bezel rotated "the wrong way," before figuring out it's a countdown bezel.

Feels like theft at $469.

Anyway, highly recommended if your wrist is big enough to pull it off.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

In the watchgeko deal, does PayPals currency conversion mark higher in usd? I just used my cc instead of pp and paid 52 and change shipped.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> In the watchgeko deal, does PayPals currency conversion mark higher in usd? I just used my cc instead of pp and paid 52 and change shipped.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It was $53.11 using PP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> It was $53.11 using PP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah maybe me and in my exhausted state probably saw it in pounds prior to conversion.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> In the watchgeko deal, does PayPals currency conversion mark higher in usd? I just used my cc instead of pp and paid 52 and change shipped.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That's what I paid with PP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

And now this one.
https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-k4-v07-watch-head.php


RyanPatrick said:


> They now have this black cases Chrono pilot style for the same price.
> https://www.watchgecko.com/pilots-watch-k3-v11-ip-black.php
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> And now this one.
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-k4-v07-watch-head.php


Actually all three have been on sale since the auto one was posted. I've had it in my cart since this am lol. Just got around hitting buy. With three additional inbounds I really didn't need it but I had been eyeing aviators for a while lol. I was mulling which to buy, and ended up with my initial thought , which was this k4.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63B172 Calibrator Automatic on ebay for $269.99!


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Victorinox chrono finally showed up -- I love it!
> 
> It's a big, beefy sucker; heavy, too. I wouldn't recommend it for the smaller-wristed.
> 
> ...


Did you get the 6% from befrugal? They ripped me off twice (ashford and this) and nothing show up since I brought it. They claimed this watch doesn't applied.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63B172 Calibrator Automatic on ebay for $269.99!
> View attachment 9352114
> 
> Editlease forgive the ginormous pic.


Where is this from, it's not a valid link


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> Where is this from, it's not a valid link


BULOVA


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Where is this from, it's not a valid link


Link fixed


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Here are a couple more interesting deals from the same seller:
Bulova Accu Swiss 63B176 Murren Swiss Automatic (40mm) for $224.99







And the 43mm 96B219 Chronograph Quartz Blue (BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY) for only $95.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*Bulova Men's 'Accutron II' Quartz Stainless Steel Automatic Watch*
Color:Black 
Model: 98B247
*With Deal: $141.00 (before cashback)








*


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

right_hook said:


> View attachment 9353178


What is a quartz automatic watch?


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

Techme said:


> I bit on this one yesterday for some fun and have already received an email from eBay stating it was from a hacked account. Already contacted PayPal. Of course the seller's account was already suspended.


Aww man. So last night I was enjoying a wee drink whilst perusing this thread. I too, clicked through on the $39:95 and despite the multiple tells, in true mark fashion I took the bait hook, line, and sinker.









I just received an eBay notification that my item has been posted. As soon as it arrives here in rural Australia, I shall film the unboxing as I fear we are all in for a chuckle at my expense.

As for me, I'll take the hit and put it down to idiot tax.

Anyway, if anyone is looking for an AVI-8 watch, there are discounts up to 70% plus free international shipping from UK based Mainspring Boutique Right Here.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yoginasser said:


> Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63B172 Calibrator Automatic on ebay for $269.99!
> View attachment 9352618


Great price, but it's too bad Bulova puts solid case backs on all of the Accu-Swiss models. The Accutron version of this watch has a display back that allows you to see the Calibrator mechanism. It's a pretty clever design.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I got mine on eBay for $105.











dinexus said:


> Whoa, where was this deal? Totally missed it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> They now have this black cases Chrono pilot style for the same price.
> https://www.watchgecko.com/pilots-watch-k3-v11-ip-black.php
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CMA22inc said:


> And now this one.
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-k4-v07-watch-head.php


Just a heads up, they are both 46mm, and I believe they are both quartz. The first is "Miyota 6S20 Movement" which I am not familiar with, but is spec'd at ±20 seconds per month. The second in spec'd as "Seiko VD51 quartz movement".

But if that's where your tastes lie, these are still excellent deals.

I have purchased from watchgeko a couple of times in the past, and have been very satisfied, and their prices can't be beat, especially if you can get a good GBP/USD conversion.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Mainspring Boutique is the Amazon seller with the $1.00 AVI-8 test product debacle. The e-mail response from them I received when they cancelled my order was in pretty poor English. I wonder how they are a UK site.



Nzshadow said:


> Aww man. So last night I was enjoying a wee drink whilst perusing this thread. I too, clicked through on the $39:95 and despite the multiple tells, in true mark fashion I took the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> View attachment 9353570
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I placed an order then sent an e-mail to cancel after it was pointed out it's not a solid brass case . Still a deal and a steal but fake antique finishes do not say hello to me. I doubt I would wear it much.



kpjimmy said:


> Actually all three have been on sale since the auto one was posted. I've had it in my cart since this am lol. Just got around hitting buy. With three additional inbounds I really didn't need it but I had been eyeing aviators for a while lol. I was mulling which to buy, and ended up with my initial thought , which was this k4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I placed an order then sent an e-mail to cancel after it was pointed out it's not a solid brass case . Still a deal and a steal but fake antique finishes do not say hello to me. I doubt I would wear it much.


Mine shipped. At first thought same, but looking at the pics of the k4 and the vid convinced me lol. Didn't take much mind you, but I am always up for a beater. And the price is the cost of the shipping internationally.

And yes I know it's not full brass and a seiko quartz, but for the price of shipping it was a no brainer. I have a bunch of 22mm NATOs so I only ordered the head.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> What is a quartz automatic watch?


It's the Prius of the watch world...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Nzshadow said:


> Aww man. So last night I was enjoying a wee drink whilst perusing this thread. I too, clicked through on the $39:95 and despite the multiple tells, in true mark fashion I took the bait hook, line, and sinker.
> 
> View attachment 9353570
> 
> ...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

JOEYBONES said:


> I placed an order then sent an e-mail to cancel after it was pointed out it's not a solid brass case . Still a deal and a steal but fake antique finishes do not say hello to me. I doubt I would wear it much.


I thought about the case finish but realized that it looks than me putting my brass watches in LOS or vinegar fume bags to add patina. 
So far I'm impressed with company..shipped today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Not sure if people haven't seen, but Gemnation has a white Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on bracelet for 899.

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Men's Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6B












BlackrazorNZ said:


> What is a quartz automatic watch?


It's that one with a battery to spin to rotor and then wind the watch.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Victorinox Dive Master Mecha (automatic) "store worn" on ebay for $399 (2 available). This is a helluva price on a helluva watch! I picked one up via a Joma sale about a year and a half ago and it still gets tons of wrist time. Out of my entire (modest) collection, it's got the BEST movement (ETA 2892), the BEST bezel action and the BEST lume (bezel and lume beating out Oris Aquis and Divers Date, Seiko Monster and even Sumo)! Oh yeah, and while I'm not usually a fan of PVD (this is my only PVD watch), it still has yet to show any significant dings, scratches, chips, etc. I just can't say enough good things about this watch. Below is mine on a Panatime Galaxy. Victorinox Swiss Army Men&apos;s 241562 Dive Master 500 Mecha Watch MSRP 1250 00 | eBay


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Helson will be starting their "Moon Festival Sale" tomorrow (today? I would assume they mean September 15th in Hong Kong, which is in two hours) with 10% off their watches. Not a huge discount, but it means their Shark Divers are $315 in brass...
Helson


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Stage.com has the strap Bulova moon watch 96B251 for $275 if you use the coupon code 50247.










I used that code about 3 weeks ago (it's not always offered) and the watch arrived in perfect shape, new in box, etc.

It's a great watch at an insane price.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

ki6h said:


> Stage.com has the strap Bulova moon watch 96B251 for $275 if you use the coupon code 50247.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a deal! Actually any Bulova's on the site is 50% off with that code! I never ordered from stage.com though so I cannot say. But kick a$$ deal! Too bad I already have the Moon watch lol.


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Amazon is having a Gold Box sale on Fossil items today, including a bunch of watches. Most of them look to be around 50% off.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cts_FOSL914D_T3?rh=i%3Afashion%2Cn%3A15279912011%2Cn%3A15279912011%2Cn%3A15279912011&field-enc-merchantbin=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ie=UTF8&field-title=watch&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=6K0ZP4QJ57GBF8M6HST8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2612259142&pf_rd_i=15279912011


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nachodaddy said:


> It's the Prius of the watch world...


Kinetic movement?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Did you order this, do you have one, can you speak on the quality?



Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> This is practically stealing.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> What is a quartz automatic watch?


Seiko Spring Drive or Kinetic movement?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> Wow that is a deal! Actually any Bulova's on the site is 50% off with that code! I never ordered from stage.com though so I cannot say. But kick a$$ deal! Too bad I already have the Moon watch lol.


I ordered from Stage a few weeks ago, and received the Bulova Moonwatch in brand new condition.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

DamienT said:


> Did you get the 6% from befrugal? They ripped me off twice (ashford and this) and nothing show up since I brought it. They claimed this watch doesn't applied.


Yes, mine shows as pending.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

jlow28 said:


> I thought about the case finish but realized that it looks than me putting my brass watches in LOS or vinegar fume bags to add patina.
> So far I'm impressed with company..shipped today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered straps from them before and have been very happy. Incredibly fast shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I've ordered straps from them before and have been very happy. Incredibly fast shipping
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How fast was shipping? I'm in TX and from what I have read in different threads is like 3 biz days. Is it trackable on Royal Mail/USPS or some other service?


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> You bastages. The straps sold out while I had them in my cart. Snooze you lose. Had to settle for the Zulusdiver with black IP hardware. Picked up a watch/strap combo for my dad and myself. Unbelievable that this flieger style A dial is cheaper than Parnis on the bay.


The use of the term "bastage" -- particularly with the rarer "soft g" rather than "hard g" pronunciation -- really is not common enough.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ki6h said:


> Stage.com has the strap Bulova moon watch 96B251 for $275 if you use the coupon code 50247.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the website says that shipping is free on orders higher then $75 but when I try to order this, it is giving me a quote of $8.95 for shipping. Did anyone order this with free shipping?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

The shipping drops to free when you put in the real details. (At least it did three weeks ago.)


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Victorinox chrono finally showed up -- I love it!
> 
> It's a big, beefy sucker; heavy, too. I wouldn't recommend it for the smaller-wristed.
> 
> ...


Got mine a few days ago and agree with your observations. 
The thing is so hefty that I'm trying it on leather. 
Mine says hi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not sure if people haven't seen, but Gemnation has a white Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on bracelet for 899.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Men's Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6B
> 
> ...


There are a few currently in the sales forum for quite less than that.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> How fast was shipping? I'm in TX and from what I have read in different threads is like 3 biz days. Is it trackable on Royal Mail/USPS or some other service?


I'm in Boston. Pretty fast. They do provide a shipping code via USPS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Jomashop has the Raymond Weil Maestro for $695, 50% off. It looks like you can get an extra $20 off on top of that with the code GOOGLE20, so it'd be $675.

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-2838-stc-00659.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bfbraunlich said:


> Jomashop has the Raymond Weil Maestro for $695, 50% off. It looks like you can get an extra $20 off on top of that with the code GOOGLE20, so it'd be $675.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-2838-stc-00659.html


$495 with code SDRW200


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes, mine shows as pending.


Mine shows nuthing, wth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Did you look under the "click activity" on the cash back section? Should show all your clicks and a money bag show you placed an order. 


w4tchnut said:


> Mine shows nuthing, wth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

bfbraunlich said:


> Jomashop has the Raymond Weil Maestro for $695, 50% off. It looks like you can get an extra $20 off on top of that with the code GOOGLE20, so it'd be $675.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-2838-stc-00659.html





RyanD said:


> $495 with code SDRW200


Oh man, good catch.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

One thing I learned the hard way about befrugal is that even if you click on my account and it shows all your info it does not mean that you are logged in. I have done that a couple times thinking I was logged in and then navigated to whatever site I was buying from and later found no record of the transaction on befrugals site. A little strange that it would show all my info, transactions, etc however I still have to "log in".


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

bfbraunlich said:


> Jomashop has the Raymond Weil Maestro for $695, 50% off. It looks like you can get an extra $20 off on top of that with the code GOOGLE20, so it'd be $675.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-2838-stc-00659.html


Jomashop also has the Raymond Weil Toccata Blue Dial for $375. It's quartz but no second hand. Pretty clean and dressy watch.









Use PHONE20 and it'll take $20 off


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Mainspring Boutique is the Amazon seller with the $1.00 AVI-8 test product debacle. The e-mail response from them I received when they cancelled my order was in pretty poor English. I wonder how they are a UK site.


Good grief. I may have moved up an idiot tax bracket. Damn you whiskey.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ki6h said:


> The shipping drops to free when you put in the real details. (At least it did three weeks ago.)


I tried but didn't work. It is still charging me shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

CMA22inc said:


> Did you look under the "click activity" on the cash back section? Should show all your clicks and a money bag show you placed an order.


It shows Amazon clicks but no "money bags" under orders. 
FAQ says it can take 7 days and it's been 8 days. 
Probably got screwed on the deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvon21234 (Feb 14, 2015)

Christmas may be REALLY good this year! Richemont's sales fell last Christmas for the first time since 2008. The Swiss company said sales had been impacted most by challenging comparative figures in 2015, the repurchase of slow-moving watch inventory, currency headwinds and the "difficult global environment". From CityAM.com

Imagine Cartier deals posted here!!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Helson will be starting their "Moon Festival Sale" tomorrow (today? I would assume they mean September 15th in Hong Kong, which is in two hours) with 10% off their watches. Not a huge discount, but it means their Shark Divers are $315 in brass...
> Helson


Yeah I could not resist the 15% off Armida:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







$296 including next day delivery from Hong Kong ( extra NATO strap and brass bezel).


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well now I've jumped on both the alpha Paul Newman and the bulova moon watch... You guys are a bunch of enablers. 

I should drop this thread for my own sake. (...But I can't)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Not sure if people haven't seen, but Gemnation has a white Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on bracelet for 899.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT Men's Watch Model: AL-550S5AQ6B
> 
> ...


This price is, I believe, ~$30-40 less than the Amazon price. A
few weeks ago, ToM had an Alpina sale and this one went for ~$650, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Mainspring Boutique is the Amazon seller with the $1.00 AVI-8 test product debacle. The e-mail response from them I received when they cancelled my order was in pretty poor English. I wonder how they are a UK site.


After taking my money and sending an order confirmation email, I just received another email (11 hours later) from Mainspring telling me that my order had been cancelled as they were out of stock of the particular watch I had purchased and received confirmation for.

They generously offered any other sale item at no extra cost or a full refund.

I returned to the website to discover their AVI-8 watches have all been removed from sale.

I have replied accepting the refund.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

This just came in the mail. Comes with a custom code. Be on the lookout.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Disneydave said:


> This just came in the mail. Comes with a custom code. Be on the lookout.


Remember this deal from last year, and it came in real handy. Thanks for the heads up. Will be on the lookout.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

The bulova moon is really tempting. Got the kontiki quartz chronograph and not loving the white dial. Awesome watch, though. You guys are awfully good awful enablers. 

Some good momentum deals on their new lines. I'll personally vouch for their quality and their service. I'll post or pm of folks are ingested. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> This just came in the mail. Comes with a custom code. Be on the lookout.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Email or physical mail?

(Not being snarky!)

Thanks!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

BookBoy said:


> Email or physical mail?
> 
> (Not being snarky!)
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry, good point - physical mail. Which I've never gotten physical fliers from Amazon before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> The bulova moon is really tempting. Got the kontiki quartz chronograph and not loving the white dial. Awesome watch, though. You guys are awfully good awful enablers.
> 
> Some good momentum deals on their new lines. I'll personally vouch for their quality and their service. I'll post or pm of folks are ingested.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


heheee...I hope that is a rare occurrence


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I just searched the sales forum for "ALPINA" and it returned one GMT offered for sale at more than the Gemnation price.



thechin said:


> There are a few currently in the sales forum for quite less than that.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd just like to thank Disneydave for attempting to buy the Zodiac Sea Wolf on my behalf, and WatchStation for their kind and concerted efforts to prevent him from doing so - their selfless concern for my financial wellbeing will surely assist me in spending that money with someone else come Black Friday.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> I just searched the sales forum for "ALPINA" and it returned one GMT offered for sale at more than the Gemnation price.


This one just sold today $650 or less

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3570338

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Disneydave said:


> Sorry, good point - physical mail. Which I've never gotten physical fliers from Amazon before.


Hmm. I just shredded a bunch of unopened commercial mail from the past few days. Don't recall if any of it was from Amazon. Don't think so, but . . . :think:


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> It shows Amazon clicks but no "money bags" under orders.
> FAQ says it can take 7 days and it's been 8 days.
> Probably got screwed on the deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, there are clicks with Amazon. Did an online chat with them and they said if it doesn't show up in your account within 24 hrs that mean we get zero. There is nothing they can do as Amazon will not dispute cash back program with Befrugal. So done with them. Screw me with the ashford order as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Hmm. I just shredded a bunch of unopened commercial mail from the past few days. Don't recall if any of it was from Amazon. Don't think so, but . . . :think:


It was just a card. Nothing to open. It's a little smaller than a sheet of paper.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'd just like to thank Disneydave for attempting to buy the Zodiac Sea Wolf on my behalf, and WatchStation for their kind and concerted efforts to prevent him from doing so - their selfless concern for my financial wellbeing will surely assist me in spending that money with someone else come Black Friday.


Hahaha, they were quite adamant about not taking my money.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Hahaha, they were quite adamant about not taking my money.


How bizarre


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Disneydave said:


> This just came in the mail. Comes with a custom code. Be on the lookout.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Only downside is that the item (watch) MUST be sold/shipped by Amazon.com (not just 'Fulfilled by Amazon')...Was about to jump on a Seiko turtle, but all of them are from 3rd party sellers, 'Fulfilled by Amazon'...oh well.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

buldogge said:


> Only downside is that the item (watch) MUST be sold/shipped by Amazon.com (not just 'Fulfilled by Amazon')...Was about to jump on a Seiko turtle, but all of them are from 3rd party sellers, 'Fulfilled by Amazon'...oh well.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


I have noticed sometimes that if you look for other sellers, Amazon.com sometimes is one, just for a slightly higher price or slower shipping (back order). But that is kinda disappointing. :/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

buldogge said:


> Only downside is that the item (watch) MUST be sold/shipped by Amazon.com (not just 'Fulfilled by Amazon')...Was about to jump on a Seiko turtle, but all of them are from 3rd party sellers, 'Fulfilled by Amazon'...oh well.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


That's a bummer, kinda had one picked out if the coupon showed up. The hunt continues...


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Disneydave said:


> Hahaha, they were quite adamant about not taking my money.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


They should hire my ex wife. She is very good at taking money.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Some pretty good prices on Glycine from this seller here, I think they're even lower than Klepsoo from a few months back

Glycine 3890 18s LBK8 Men&apos;s Combat Automatic Blue Dial Blue Leather Watch | eBay


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

thechin said:


> Some pretty good prices on Glycine from this seller here, I think they're even lower than Klepsoo from a few months back
> 
> Glycine 3890 18s LBK8 Men&apos;s Combat Automatic Blue Dial Blue Leather Watch | eBay


Not sure if these are really good deals, but the same seller has eterna soleure for 599 and a bunch of discounted(?) Porsche design watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

From the bay for $249: 
*SWISS ARMY OFFICER 249074 MECHANICAL S/S DARK GRAY DIAL AUTOMATIC MENS WATCH*The description says "store worn" but looking at the pictures, the watch seems brand new with the plastic protection. Grey dial with blue second hand:









Check your email for 10% ebay buck for $50 minimum purchase.

Anyone has this watch and can comment? Not sure if the blue second hand on dark grey dial would look.

Cheers.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> The description says "store worn" but looking at the pictures, the watch seems brand new with the plastic protection. Grey dial with blue second hand:


Sometimes it means they just used it to take photos or they had to take it out of the package for whatever reason. It doesn't mean it was necessarily worn. I found a couple good deals like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fendi Swiss autos at Gemnation for $399.00

Fendi Nautical Automatic Men's Watch Model: F495110

Fendi Nautical Automatic Men's Watch Model: F495150


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of a source for a Speedy (moonwatch) that is better than jomashop right now?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

I just tried this and I think they are out of stock now



Soh1982 said:


> So the website says that shipping is free on orders higher then $75 but when I try to order this, it is giving me a quote of $8.95 for shipping. Did anyone order this with free shipping?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Slow week for deals so I'll share my most recent Amazon find even though most folks here aren't as fond of quartz.

Victorinox Men's 241445 Swiss Army Analog Swiss Quartz Silver Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004JVY7BO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_6RW2xbYYZCXKR









This model is the 45mm XLS that typically costs more in all its configurations.

Only fulfilled by Amazon so it doesn't qualify for the 20% snailmail code.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

thechin said:


> Some pretty good prices on Glycine from this seller here, I think they're even lower than Klepsoo from a few months back
> 
> Glycine 3890 18s LBK8 Men&apos;s Combat Automatic Blue Dial Blue Leather Watch | eBay


Not lower than my klepsoo Glycine Combat Sub, but the non-Sub model lacks a bezel insert that may fly off the watch for no reason like mine did, so it may be worth the extra bucks!


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

thechin said:


> Some pretty good prices on Glycine from this seller here, I think they're even lower than Klepsoo from a few months back
> 
> Glycine 3890 18s LBK8 Men's Combat Automatic Blue Dial Blue Leather Watch | eBay


Despite the protests to the contrary, I don't think it bodes well for the Glycine brand that it's now being actively sold in such illustrious company as Emporio Armani, Michael Kors, TW Steel and Elini Barokas.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Despite the protests to the contrary, I don't think it bodes well for the Glycine brand that it's now being actively sold in such illustrious company as Emporio Armani, Michael Kors, TW Steel and Elini Barokas.


Glycine was acquired by... Invicta! So, that's now the company they keep... sigh.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

With little going on in the deals department, allow me to present my just-arrived Ball. Yes, this is from "that sale."









































The bracelet's fine on this, but I think I'm going to look for a perfect leather strap for it -- A. because I think it will sing on the right one; and B. I don't want to scuff to hell that beautiful signed clasp like I do on every watch I own.

Sorry I can't show off a good shot of the tritium lume -- it's so dark when I get home from work, and our house has cave-like electrical lighting. It does indeed have the thing where the GMT hour is also lit up -- so cool. I just ordered one of those little UV mini-flashlights with this watch very much in mind.

I was able to move on from my Alpiner 4 GMT because I knew this would be hogging all of its wrist-time. You can't fully appreciate how substantial it is without seeing it up close and for real.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 9368890
> 
> 
> View attachment 9368906
> ...


Lovely photos of your Ball.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With little going on in the deals department, allow me to present my just-arrived Ball. Yes, this is from "that sale."
> 
> View attachment 9368890
> 
> ...


Yeah, you'll need a UV light to make the lume bright. They just don't glow as bright as you would expect. The key to Ball watches is to get one that looks good regardless of the lume. You got a really good one! Great looking dial.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Sorry, good point - physical mail. Which I've never gotten physical fliers from Amazon before.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks! I hope that all Prime members get one!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Lovely photos of your Ball.


Just the left one?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They just don't glow as bright as you would expect.


Sigh. They never do.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

I thought the whole point of tritium was that you don't need to charge it with light.



RyanD said:


> Yeah, you'll need a UV light to make the lume bright. They just don't glow as bright as you would expect. The key to Ball watches is to get one that looks good regardless of the lume. You got a really good one! Great looking dial.


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

pook187 said:


> I thought the whole point of tritium was that you don't need to charge it with light.


You don't need to charge it. I think he referenced the UV light in regards to trying to take a photo of it.

My wife's Ball-yep, I said it-is easily visible across the room at night. The same is true for my Traser as well.

Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

pook187 said:


> I thought the whole point of tritium was that you don't need to charge it with light.


you don't, but the uv really makes them shine even it daylight. getting the flashlight will not do anything about charging the tritium tubes, but it make them look like they are on steroids for pictures.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Certina automatic for $279 with code DMPODM279

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-01 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

arejay101 said:


> Sometimes it means they just used it to take photos or they had to take it out of the package for whatever reason. It doesn't mean it was necessarily worn. I found a couple good deals like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a related question as well, if you go into a boutique/authorized dealer and ended up buying one that is being displayed (the one behind the locked glass), so are you essentially buying a new watch or a store display watch? Does buying from an authorized dealer automatically negate the semantics whether the watch is new or a display model?


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Despite the protests to the contrary, I don't think it bodes well for the Glycine brand that it's now being actively sold in such illustrious company as Emporio Armani, Michael Kors, TW Steel and Elini Barokas.


Has there truly been a sales channel switch since the acquisition or is that a forward looking statement?

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just the left one?


Most shift to the left, I hear.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Has anyone seen a hamilton khaki auto 38mm on sale recently? The cheapest price (on bracelet) i've been able to find is $370 at joma.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Despite the protests to the contrary, I don't think it bodes well for the Glycine brand that it's now being actively sold in such illustrious company as Emporio Armani, Michael Kors, TW Steel and Elini Barokas.


"illustrious company" indeed (sigh).....by the way I used to have that same blue model and those who want to buy it won't be disappointing, it looks even better in person and this price is great too, I'm even starting to think if I should buy it back again, hmmm, this watch sickness...


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With little going on in the deals department, allow me to present my just-arrived Ball. Yes, this is from "that sale."


Hah, nice pics! A little surprised yours just arrived? You ordered before me and I got mine from BlueK about a week ago. I am going to post some pics as well, but waiting for a custom strap I ordered for it to come in first. I refuse to take pics until it is as perfect as it can be


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

paper cup said:


> Has there truly been a sales channel switch since the acquisition or is that a forward looking statement?


Neither - it's the bitter spoutings of a jaded cynic.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Neither - it's the bitter spoutings of a jaded cynic.


Ha! Too bad. I live close to a Nordstrom Rack. 

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I've been searching and searching for a genuine watch deal, and I can't find one.

Maybe watches are like living creatures - if you harvest too many the population takes ages to recover.

I think we may have collectively overfished these waters.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Best watch deal I've seen was the bulova moon watch. Literally, the lowest price I've seen it by about $100.

But, yeah, really really good deals are rare.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I've been searching and searching for a genuine watch deal, and I can't find one.
> 
> Maybe watches are like living creatures - if you harvest too many the population takes ages to recover.
> 
> ...


A picture of KonTiki cove? I thought the Japanese didn't want these images released. Thank you for raising awareness for this humanitarian issue man.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> A picture of KonTiki cove? I thought the Japanese didn't want these images released. Thank you for raising awareness for this humanitarian issue man.


Kontiki Cove made me LOL. Those waters are pretty *thoroughly* fished out it seems.

I have a suspicion that this years uber deals will be vast quantities of ho-hum dress watches and huge chunky chronographs.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Guys can you please tell what's the idea of Bulova Moon watch and why everybody want it so much? Because it is like an Omega homage?


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

The bulova moon watch actually went to the moon as well as the omega. I believe on the Apollo 15 mission. The original sold at auction and they reissued it shortly after. The original is also the only watch on the moon to ever be offered publicly.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...-a-high-beat-quartz-movement-and-550-pricetag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Guys can you please tell what's the idea of Bulova Moon watch and why everybody want it so much? Because it is like an Omega homage?


The Omega is expensive and servicing it periodically is also expensive.

The Bulova is affordable and only needs an occasional battery.

Bulova is not an homage of the Omega, it is a replica of the Apollo 15 Bulova:


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

ncky1294 said:


> Hi Everyone! Long time lurker - figured it was time to post what (I think) seemed like a great deal....
> 
> Macy's has the Citizen Shadowhawk CA4170-51E Eco-Drive Bracelet for $99 w/ Free Shipping through tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thx ncky1294 for the heads up on this deal......turned out well.

Appreciated & Welcome to WUS |>


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Not the hottest deal but still a deal for the Christopher Ward C60 Trident. Comes out to just a hair under $600 when buying in British Pounds and using coupon code 100UK16 (note that the coupon code is good for anything 500 GBP and higher). I'm pretty sure pounds is the weakest exchange rate out of all the currency options on Christopher Ward's website. I priced out the GMT and it comes to just a little more than $800. Not quite the crazy deals from yesteryear, but decent enough for those who are waiting for some kind of sale on them.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Kontiki Cove made me LOL. Those waters are pretty *thoroughly* fished out it seems.
> 
> I have a suspicion that this years uber deals will be vast quantities of ho-hum dress watches and huge chunky chronographs.


I still say the biggest deals of the rest of the year will be on the sales forum. There are massive numbers of micro releases scheduled for the 4th quarter. WIS have been gobbling them up like a Thanksgiving turkey fattening up for the feast. Lots of people buying multiples of essentially the same watch. New micro releases that are pushing prices down again after a couple of years of rising prices. Combine that with a large wave of newbies and there is a perfect storm coming. All that has to hapen is a softening in the swiss watch market and aggressive holiday pricing on those established brands. You will see tons of LNIB watches on the forum at that time and it will be a buyers market. Nov to feb will be a good tone to pick up deals. Sell off what you can now and preserve cash is my strategy.

This is just one man's opinion.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Some good deals in the eWatches 20% off sale. Eterna Manufacture for $719 - $50 coupon + 7% cash back = $622.

http://swi.hosted.strongview.com/t/...wcl_0Yjmq.aqk&n=b&z=&[email protected]@z8y~z8KCPMBQUPQ


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Those were 250 GBP last year around November brand new during their 50% off sale (which means the original price was actually 500 GBP). This is not really a deal.

Edit: The non-bracelet versions at least



RTea said:


> Not the hottest deal but still a deal for the Christopher Ward C60 Trident. Comes out to just a hair under $600 when buying in British Pounds and using coupon code 100UK16 (note that the coupon code is good for anything 500 GBP and higher). I'm pretty sure pounds is the weakest exchange rate out of all the currency options on Christopher Ward's website. I priced out the GMT and it comes to just a little more than $800. Not quite the crazy deals from yesteryear, but decent enough for those who are waiting for some kind of sale on them.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I still say the biggest deals of the rest of the year will be on the sales forum. There are massive numbers of micro releases scheduled for the 4th quarter. WIS have been gobbling them up like a Thanksgiving turkey fattening up for the feast. Lots of people buying multiples of essentially the same watch. New micro releases that are pushing prices down again after a couple of years of rising prices. Combine that with a large wave of newbies and there is a perfect storm coming. All that has to hapen is a softening in the swiss watch market and aggressive holiday pricing on those established brands. You will see tons of LNIB watches on the forum at that time and it will be a buyers market. Nov to feb will be a good tone to pick up deals. Sell off what you can now and preserve cash is my strategy.
> 
> This is just one man's opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm hoping my will power holds out until Black Friday. After that, I can't make any guarantees. It's been so hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

DHL just dropped mine off, minus the strap (which I did order and is included on the invoice). It looks nice in-person but it barely meets my expectations. It feels pretty sloppy when I set it. I'm shooting an email off the WG Team to see where my strap is and asking if the quality of the movement is expected. It looks nice and feels solid.



Lancman said:


> Watchgecko have 50% off a few of their watches including the K1 V16 Type A Pilot watch for £44 after additional 10% 'watchuseek' discount.
> 
> View attachment 9347898
> 
> ...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

mannal said:


> DHL just dropped mine off, minus the strap (which I did order and is included on the invoice). It looks nice in-person but it barely meets my expectations. It feels pretty sloppy when I set it. I'm shooting an email off the WG Team to see where my strap is and asking if the quality of the movement is expected. It looks nice and feels solid.


Did you pay for express shipping? When did you order?

EDIT: I see that it was an extra 12/13usd for express, nah not worth that lol. I opted for USPS shipping. Should get here in a week. No biggy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Our friend is back, and down to just $15.55.

This is a surprisingly nice watch for the money. Get ready for the next Mickey watch WRUW flash mob on Walt Disney's 115th birthday, Dec. 5!

https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Micke..._12?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JSNZXNSSKHVF0SGFF8DM


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Boding said:


> Those were 250 GBP last year around November brand new during their 50% off sale (which means the original price was actually 500 GBP). This is not really a deal.
> 
> Edit: The non-bracelet versions at least


Those (50% off) were for the old version i thought or just very limited color choices from what i remember? The lowest i've seen the new version is around $550ish USD. The coupon may not provide all-time rock bottom pricing but i think it provides an opportunity to find a specific model at a reasonable savings.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Guys can you please tell what's the idea of Bulova Moon watch and why everybody want it so much? Because it is like an Omega homage?


Besides what was said about the Apollo 15 reissue info, the watch is actually really nice for the price. The build is great and the look is very versatile and can make any strap combo look out of this world (pun intended).

It has a awesome retro case that is awesome to me. The raised sapphire glass the entire look is classic. It's my pick up and go and love that it is.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

CanucksFan said:


> Has anyone seen a hamilton khaki auto 38mm on sale recently? The cheapest price (on bracelet) i've been able to find is $370 at joma.


There's a rare silver dial one available on Canwatchco right now. If I understand your username you must be north of the border? Check it out then.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

The sale was for the newer C60 Pro 600M version. Almost all color combinations were on sale but I can't explicitly recall if the black on black was part of the sale. My point is that 450 GBP is not a good price and I guarantee there will be yet another 50% off sale for the C60 Pros around the holidays especially since they have the old (but IMO better) logo.




valuewatchguy said:


> Those (50% off) were for the old version i thought or just very limited color choices from what i remember? The lowest i've seen the new version is around $550ish USD. The coupon may not provide all-time rock bottom pricing but i think it provides an opportunity to find a specific model at a reasonable savings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been looking for a black-dialed chronograph and I like solar-powered watches, so I'm going to give this one a try.

Seiko SSC307. $122.59 with coupon code 'SAVE5' and down to $112.42 with Be Frugal rebate.

Seiko SSC307 Men's Core Solar Black Dial Grey IP Steel Bracelet Chronograph Alarm Watch - Discount Watch Store


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Boding said:


> Those were 250 GBP last year around November brand new during their 50% off sale (which means the original price was actually 500 GBP). This is not really a deal.
> 
> Edit: The non-bracelet versions at least


Yup that's the "deals of yesteryear" I was referring too. But those 50% off deals were on the colors that didn't sell well that were discontinued and I believe there were none or very few offered on bracelet (so that's an extra $150). The black bezel/black dial and red bezel/black dial versions were never a part of the 50% off sale, or at least not in the 43mm size since I would have bought them in an instant but saw neither for both of the sales they had. Most were white dial versions. But I do agree that this is nowhere near a deal compared to those past sales. Just wanted to post it up in case someone was looking for one to buy now and wanted to shave off a hundred bucks or so.

I too am wondering if they'll eventually apply the new logo to the C60 Tridents and blow out their current stock down the road...


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

There was a very limited amount of the red bezel/black dial ones that popped up in the very beginning of the sale that were probably snatched up by the British buyers. Indeed most of the color combos were the less stellar ones but with the exception of the black bezel/black dial and black bezel/white dial, I think all the other color combos were there.

I'm hoping they blowout some of their in-house pieces. The nearly new sales have been pretty decent though.





RTea said:


> Yup that's the "deals of yesteryear" I was referring too. But those 50% off deals were on the colors that didn't sell well that were discontinued and I believe there were none or very few offered on bracelet (so that's an extra $150). The black bezel/black dial and red bezel/black dial versions were never a part of the 50% off sale, or at least not in the 43mm size since I would have bought them in an instant but saw neither for both of the sales they had. Most were white dial versions.
> 
> I too am wondering if they'll eventually apply the new logo to the C60 Tridents and blow out their current stock down the road...


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Edox les bemonts limited edition 95005 3 AIR
automatic chronograph. 
Jomashop has this interesting piece for 1299 plus you can use coupon code jomanew50 to get extra 50 off. The original MSRP was 9,995. Can somebody enlighten me on why the MSRP was so expensive? Thanks in advance. 









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Additional shipping was $3.31



kpjimmy said:


> Did you pay for express shipping? When did you order?
> 
> EDIT: I see that it was an extra 12/13usd for express, nah not worth that lol. I opted for USPS shipping. Should get here in a week. No biggy.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Our friend is back, and down to just $15.55.
> 
> This is a surprisingly nice watch for the money. Get ready for the next Mickey watch WRUW flash mob on Walt Disney's 115th birthday, Dec. 5!
> 
> ...


Damn you. A trip to Disney on the horizon and there goes that $15 gift card sitting in my Amazon account


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

mannal said:


> Additional shipping was $3.31


Hm...express shipping was 16 bux. I wonder why you got such fast shipping where I only bought a watch and mine is being tracked by usps. I paid the 3.31 shipping as well, but did not order a strap. Did ordering a strap change your shipping speed? Weird.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

It would be ironic if ordering a strap did change things since they neglected to send the strap. I recall picking the cheapest shipping method when ordering.



kpjimmy said:


> Hm...express shipping was 16 bux. I wonder why you got such fast shipping where I only bought a watch and mine is being tracked by usps. I paid the 3.31 shipping as well, but did not order a strap. Did ordering a strap change your shipping speed? Weird.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

mannal said:


> It would be ironic if ordering a strap did change things since they neglected to send the strap. I recall picking the cheapest shipping method when ordering.


Lol yeah...being delivered USPS according to my tracking info. Did your tracking info start with a LB?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks like 10 digits.



kpjimmy said:


> Lol yeah...being delivered USPS according to my tracking info. Did your tracking info start with a LB?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Eterna Adventic (quartz) for $249 from thewatchery. Add code SDTW10 for 10% off for a total of $224. Seems like a nice dress watch for the money. 
Eterna 2971-41-66-1327 Watches,Men's Adventic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

My Geckota a dial pilot arrived yesterday. The key with watch gecko is to get the free shipping. Every Time I've ordered from there free shipping meant overnight delivery. Ordered Wednesday am, delivered Thursday pm. 
How about some pics








For a 60 dollar combo- can't complain. Agree that setting the movement is sloppy. Unless you are super careful, pushing the crown back will move the minute hand.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Hamilton Men's Khaki Navy UTC Auto available at Ashford for US$499 using code "*DMKHAKI499"
*Cashback coupons (as available) not factored










Hope this helps


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> My Geckota a dial pilot arrived yesterday. The key with watch gecko is to get the free shipping. Every Time I've ordered from there free shipping meant overnight delivery. Ordered Wednesday am, delivered Thursday pm.
> How about some pics
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I am seeing as well. Oh well if I'd known I'd spring for a cheap strap. Now I have to wait like 10 days 😩 lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

mannal said:


> DHL just dropped mine off, minus the strap (which I did order and is included on the invoice). It looks nice in-person but it barely meets my expectations. It feels pretty sloppy when I set it. I'm shooting an email off the WG Team to see where my strap is and asking if the quality of the movement is expected. It looks nice and feels solid.


That's a pity. Hope it wasn't the matching bronze strap as that is now out of stock. I'm really liking mine and didn't notice any slop in the hands. I have noticed the infamous Miyota seconds hand stutter though.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol guess i should've ordered the extra straps


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I usually consider Longines to be overpriced for what they are, but these are pretty reasonable. L688 column-wheel chronographs with bracelets for $1249-1299. JOMANEW50 should take off another $50.

http://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l4-803-4-72-6.html
http://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l3-696-4-19-6.html
http://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l36964036.html


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Someone in this thread pointed out a nice deal on a Citizen Shadowhawk via Macy's earlier this week and mine arrived today. It's a pretty cool piece for only $99 (+tax). Super brief "review":

I like the multi-textured dial in general--there's a lot going on. The outer section has a cool crosshatch pattern, the inner dial is scalloped, and the subdials are two-toned as well with a shiny outer ring and a textured inner ring. The handset is fine, but nothing remarkable. Doesn't even have the signature diamond-tailed second hand you see on most of the "hawk" series. The indices come in a variety of lengths, which is a little odd--11, 1, 5, and 7 are the longest; they, along with 2, 4, 8, and 10 are all raised and set into the chapter ring, giving some nice depth. The chromed points and outlines further add to the depth of it. 3 and 9 are very small, making room for subdials, while 6 is a little longer. All 3 of these are not raised like the rest, nor is the "12," which is a funky sorta futuristic font that is fully lumed. Speaking of lume, it's more or less on par with my Nighthawk--which is great. Very, very slight difference in the color, but that might just be due to the fact that I wore the latter all day whereas the former was in a box and only briefly put under an LED light. Some parts of the face (the subdials, inner main dial, indices) really pick up the light and shine in sort of a blingy way. Not really a bad thing, just different from the more subtle stuff I usually go for. The date window is recessed enough that with the black date wheel it's a little hard to read in the right light, but that's only a minor gripe. I'm not crazy about the "24-hour" hand wasting one of the chrono dials...it just seems pointless. When am I ever going to need to know if it's am/pm, or what it is in 24-hr time? If I could set it independently and use it as a 2nd time zone feature, that'd be cool, but alas for a hundred bucks that's probably asking a bit.

The pushers operate well (admittedly this is only my second chrono--the first being the Bulova Moon Watch--so not much reference), but it'd be cooler if the crown were signed and screw-down like on my Nighthawk. The crown/pushers are a little on the shiny side too, so with the dial and polished case and PCL bracelet, this watch is definitely not subtle. The bracelet is more or less on par with the Nighthawk (I haven't sized it yet, but it feels solid and comfortable), and has a little squeak just like the Nighthawk (I really don't mind), but I think I prefer the style of the latter a little more. I don't dislike this one and it feels well-made, it's just not super unique or interesting. Similarly, this has the laser-etched boring caseback, unlike the engraved one on my Nighthawk.

Overall, it's a fun watch and it'll definitely get some wrist time. Not sure if it's gonna be a long-term keeper (might try to trade it, actually), but I'm satisfied. And regardless, for ~$100 it feels like an awesome value.

Here are a few crappy pix:








(note the price...ha!)








for reference, my wrist is ~7.25"








lume next to the Nighthawk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> Someone in this thread pointed out a nice deal on a Citizen Shadowhawk via Macy's earlier this week and mine arrived today. It's a pretty cool piece for only $99 (+tax). Super brief "review":
> 
> I like the multi-textured dial in general--there's a lot going on. The outer section has a cool crosshatch pattern, the inner dial is scalloped, and the subdials are two-toned as well with a shiny outer ring and a textured inner ring. The handset is fine, but nothing remarkable. Doesn't even have the signature diamond-tailed second hand you see on most of the "hawk" series. The indices come in a variety of lengths, which is a little odd--11, 1, 5, and 7 are the longest; they, along with 2, 4, 8, and 10 are all raised and set into the chapter ring, giving some nice depth. The chromed points and outlines further add to the depth of it. 3 and 9 are very small, making room for subdials, while 6 is a little longer. All 3 of these are not raised like the rest, nor is the "12," which is a funky sorta futuristic font that is fully lumed. Speaking of lume, it's more or less on par with my Nighthawk--which is great. Very, very slight difference in the color, but that might just be due to the fact that I wore the latter all day whereas the former was in a box and only briefly put under an LED light. Some parts of the face (the subdials, inner main dial, indices) really pick up the light and shine in sort of a blingy way. Not really a bad thing, just different from the more subtle stuff I usually go for. The date window is recessed enough that with the black date wheel it's a little hard to read in the right light, but that's only a minor gripe. I'm not crazy about the "24-hour" hand wasting one of the chrono dials...it just seems pointless. When am I ever going to need to know if it's am/pm, or what it is in 24-hr time? If I could set it independently and use it as a 2nd time zone feature, that'd be cool, but alas for a hundred bucks that's probably asking a bit.
> 
> ...


Nice! Its like 315 or so now at Macy's. Great snag!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I usually consider Longines to be overpriced for what they are, but these are pretty reasonable. L688 column-wheel chronographs with bracelets for $1249-1299. JOMANEW50 should take off another $50.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l4-803-4-72-6.html


Longines? Column wheel? In house? Interesting look? Great value? Check, Check, Check, Check and Check.

Stupid 4-O'Clock date position that would constantly wreck havoc with my OCD? Check.

Dammit Longines, you almost had me. So close yet so far. The bats hiding inside the dusty recesses of my wallet were almost about to fly out.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Longines? Column wheel? In house? Interesting look? Great value? Check, Check, Check, Check and Check.
> 
> Stupid 4-O'Clock date position that would constantly wreck havoc with my OCD? Check.
> 
> Dammit Longines, you almost had me. So close yet so far. The bats hiding inside the dusty recesses of my wallet were almost about to fly out.


I like the date at 4. Easier to read when your wrist is in a normal position, like when you are filling out a form.

It's not an in-house movement anyway. It's an ETA made for Longines and Omega.
ETA A08.L01 - Watch Wiki: The Best Watches and Watch Brands


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RyanD said:


> I usually consider Longines to be overpriced for what they are, but these are pretty reasonable. L688 column-wheel chronographs with bracelets for $1249-1299. JOMANEW50 should take off another $50.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l4-803-4-72-6.html
> http://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l3-696-4-19-6.html
> http://www.jomashop.com/longines-watch-l36964036.html


the bottom one is worse.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> It's not an in-house movement anyway. It's an ETA made for Longines and Omega.


Given all 3 are part of Swatch Group, we'd be arguing over the semantic of what is 'in house'.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Given all 3 are part of Swatch Group, we'd be arguing over the semantic of what is 'in house'.


ETA movements are not in-house by any definition. Omega doesn't even claim that their co-axials are fully in-house movements except for the 8500, etc. that are.

The Longines is still a pretty good deal for that particular ETA movement. You can pay much more for a basic 7750 watch.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I would be aware of this Longines Calibre - as I remember it is quite expensive in maintenance.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> I would be aware of this Longines Calibre - as I remember it is quite expensive in maintenance.


Are the 7750 valjoux's generally expensive to maintain? I am considering a Bulova Chrono with this movement and expensive up keep may dissuade me. Any info is greatly appreciated as I'm still learning about many of these movements.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Are the 7750 valjoux's generally expensive to maintain? I am considering a Bulova Chrono with this movement and expensive up keep may dissuade me. Any info is greatly appreciated as I'm still learning about many of these movements.


Short answer = yes, I believe so, it has made me think twice dozens of times. I stick to quartz chronos, so far. Additionally, 7750 are thick and the cases are thick.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Surprisingly difficult to locate a descent 18mm NATO for the type A-15, in the meantime this lighter beige will do just fine.
It is actually not that much smaller than the 42mm junker.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Are the 7750 valjoux's generally expensive to maintain? I am considering a Bulova Chrono with this movement and expensive up keep may dissuade me. Any info is greatly appreciated as I'm still learning about many of these movements.


That´s really a matter of perspective. The 7750 is most likely the cheapest automatic chronograph movement to service, particularly if it comes in the base configuration (elabore) as in the Bulova. That being said, it will still be, even if it´s really cheap $200-$250 at a free watchmaker. If you bring your Tag or IWC with the same movement to an official service center it easily costs you 2-3x that. If you are really worried about servicing costs you may not want to buy an automatic watch, although servicing a watch is a rather rare occasion.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Short answer = yes, I believe so, it has made me think twice dozens of times. I stick to quartz chronos, so far. Additionally, 7750 are thick and the cases are thick.


I just got the Gemini with the 7750 movement. Just because the wartcnis awesome.

What goes into 'servicing' a chrono? And when is the time to consider doing so?

Currently is running fast at about 6sec per day. The PR works great.

I plan to keep this watch for a long time.









WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> I just got the Gemini with the 7750 movement. Just because the wartcnis awesome.
> 
> What goes into 'servicing' a chrono? And when is the time to consider doing so?
> 
> ...


Probably the same service as any other automatic.....cleaning, oiling, checking parts for excessive wear and replacing those that need it. Installing new seals and pressure testing, at a minimum.

There is an ongoing discussion around here on WUS as whether to service every 5 years or when the manufacturer specifies, or whether to wait until there is a problem and then get it serviced.

+6 sec/ day is very good. Certainly better than 6 seconds slow to my mind.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you sir! 

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> Surprisingly difficult to locate a descent 18mm NATO for the type A-15, in the meantime this lighter beige will do just fine.
> It is actually not that much smaller than the 42mm junker.
> View attachment 9382906
> View attachment 9382922


I should have bought one of those.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

One question, do you guys find the chrono sec hand of the 7750 Jerky? I had a 7753 and the auto sweep just doesn't seem smooth. Feels like the low beat Seiko Autos that I have has a smoother second hand. Maybe I am spoiled with 28800bph or the Ultra Smooth Sweep of the Bulova Moonwatch.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> One question, do you guys find the chrono sec hand of the 7750 Jerky?


Yep. In my (limited) experience the severity of the stutter depends on the watch's orientation. I expect it's lash/play somewhere in the relevant gear train, which doesn't prevent it from keeping time, but I'm definitely no watchmaker.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> One question, do you guys find the chrono sec hand of the 7750 Jerky? I had a 7753 and the auto sweep just doesn't seem smooth. Feels like the low beat Seiko Autos that I have has a smoother second hand. Maybe I am spoiled with 28800bph or the Ultra Smooth Sweep of the Bulova Moonwatch.


It's the one thing on the 7750 (and I'm assuming all chronographs) that is aesthetically if not functionally ungainly, where you might think there's something wrong with the movement. Why else would the chrono sec hand jerk itself seemingly randomly around the dial within the ordered world of the 7750?


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Are the 7750 valjoux's generally expensive to maintain? I am considering a Bulova Chrono with this movement and expensive up keep may dissuade me. Any info is greatly appreciated as I'm still learning about many of these movements.


As for me 7750=2824 in terms of service. It's the most serviceable calibre - it was made long before modern technology For example mentioned Longines cal. requires some special tools as I remember. Company which I used to work for sent those calibers to Swatch, but 7750 was done by regular repairman.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> 42mm Rotary with a miyota movement, applied indices, decent bracelet and exhibition case back for *$50* from worldofwatches via coupon *WATCHWED* [thanks to *nordwulf* for the coupon].
> 
> Cheapest price online is $63 in Amazon and WOW, other websites are selling for different prices from $70 up to $200.. One was sold for +$130 _in eBay this month_.
> 
> ...


I was curious about this watch after our good friend *shmaiz3r *posted this deal last month so ordered one. After all, at $50 not a lot of risk.

It is back on sale for $50.50 (free S&H) from eWatches (aka, World of Watches). Rotary Men's Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SSRotary GB02810-04 Watch

Ammar was right on all counts, it is a bargain at this price. A few specifics

42mm diameter case with exhibtion back, 12mm thick
Good quality stainless bracelet with solid links and end pieces (butterfly clasp), 22mm lugs
50M WR
Windable Miyota "Unadjusted" 8205 21 jewel movement. My understanding is the unadjusted means it is not regulated. Saying that, my sample will maintain 5-7 SPD after experimenting.


It is surprisingly comfortable to wear and can serve as an every day beater. I like how the minute hand extends out to the edge of the dial face. About the only knock is the lume doesn't last long but can't have everything at this price point. I would go so far as to say that even at the normal $70 asking price the watch is a better than average value. It may not be a fine watch with a decorated Swiss movement and all, but at $50, it's a no-brainer if you like the style and the "Rotary" branding doesn't put you off.

I see that Amazon also has the watch on sale for $60 (thru WoW) if you prefer a different source. https://www.amazon.com/Rotary-GB02810-Black-Silver-Watch/dp/B00I1S3HFS/


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

There's always a code to be found:











MacInFL said:


> I was curious about this watch after our good friend *shmaiz3r *posted this deal last month so ordered one. After all, at $50 not a lot of risk.
> 
> It is back on sale for $50.50 (free S&H) from eWatches (aka, World of Watches). Rotary Men's Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SSRotary GB02810-04 Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> That´s really a matter of perspective. The 7750 is most likely the cheapest automatic chronograph movement to service, particularly if it comes in the base configuration (elabore) as in the Bulova. That being said, it will still be, even if it´s really cheap $200-$250 at a free watchmaker. If you bring your Tag or IWC with the same movement to an official service center it easily costs you 2-3x that. If you are really worried about servicing costs you may not want to buy an automatic watch, although servicing a watch is a rather rare occasion.


That isn't terribly expensive and I own a couple of autos, just no Chronograph autos. I do get a little nervous when someone on this forum/thread mentions "reasonably expensive", I realize that it's all context or perspective but I worry most about my perspective and your post helps, Thanks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> My Geckota a dial pilot arrived yesterday. The key with watch gecko is to get the free shipping. Every Time I've ordered from there free shipping meant overnight delivery. Ordered Wednesday am, delivered Thursday pm.
> How about some pics
> 
> 
> ...


Lume looks great for a $60 watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Someone in this thread pointed out a nice deal on a Citizen Shadowhawk via Macy's earlier this week and mine arrived today. It's a pretty cool piece for only $99 (+tax). Super brief "review":
> 
> I like the multi-textured dial in general--there's a lot going on. The outer section has a cool crosshatch pattern, the inner dial is scalloped, and the subdials are two-toned as well with a shiny outer ring and a textured inner ring. The handset is fine, but nothing remarkable. Doesn't even have the signature diamond-tailed second hand you see on most of the "hawk" series. The indices come in a variety of lengths, which is a little odd--11, 1, 5, and 7 are the longest; they, along with 2, 4, 8, and 10 are all raised and set into the chapter ring, giving some nice depth. The chromed points and outlines further add to the depth of it. 3 and 9 are very small, making room for subdials, while 6 is a little longer. All 3 of these are not raised like the rest, nor is the "12," which is a funky sorta futuristic font that is fully lumed. Speaking of lume, it's more or less on par with my Nighthawk--which is great. Very, very slight difference in the color, but that might just be due to the fact that I wore the latter all day whereas the former was in a box and only briefly put under an LED light. Some parts of the face (the subdials, inner main dial, indices) really pick up the light and shine in sort of a blingy way. Not really a bad thing, just different from the more subtle stuff I usually go for. The date window is recessed enough that with the black date wheel it's a little hard to read in the right light, but that's only a minor gripe. I'm not crazy about the "24-hour" hand wasting one of the chrono dials...it just seems pointless. When am I ever going to need to know if it's am/pm, or what it is in 24-hr time? If I could set it independently and use it as a 2nd time zone feature, that'd be cool, but alas for a hundred bucks that's probably asking a bit.
> 
> ...


I have the 2 tone version which I acquired for father's day in 2015. It has been a regular on my rotation. Great watch and one of my favorites. 
For 99 bux it is a steal! 
20160917_130245 by Wolfsatz,


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This is a watch that WorthTheWrist mentioned in a post on another thread. A fairly rare Citizen chrono, I think it's too large for me but I took a chance and bought it. Definitely a Speedy homage but one that is well done. It appears the seller has a couple of these available.

Citizen Eco Drive Calibre B620 Sport Chronograph Watch CA4200 52E CA4250 54A | eBay



Pretty nice and hard to beat at ~$140 shipped from Canadia. If it's too big I will find a new home for it.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't know anything about this seller, brand, model, or movement but I thought someone in this thread might be interested for $150:https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-grovana-automatic-40mm-white-dial-sapphire-cl888-movement-swiss-made-ref-1201-1-a-3590050.html?code=AQBZ2dH9MTMPwrZdezYfuMh_lxRG_qmwMtG5kot5tBwnRDysQalusyCbRA5SAmjaNk2JfZPwY4Q4inyXYBm-IDrWMBqiWdPgnWBLJf-XjEBzs0INbnR-rMpUhvdds7mwIdWjjrDqrJ5_IYK5DBuIniM7cXrlBEVlLQZ9xarGcga4dzDcaCXRFxD4d25vdwZLzf-lA8yZoDyI9RwlQuGNK_rVviPdPocOu6yhdIKimaw-o8hMpcyiZongrIGmcRKJHKkAa91xrnI2lwWAVoaw8UpcclIfChplSdOcrS_vKC-rXddBhVoYzewn565QaoOSgk7DGQNpRtRqMlKW5GG_5gZPP6nhA-9YRPWS_noheFoxwQ&state=eeb64ace2bce8e20802f65c312b4cb9a#_=_


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

techchallenger said:


> I don't know anything about this seller, brand, model, or movement but I thought someone in this thread might be interested for $150:https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-grovana-automatic-40mm-white-dial-sapphire-cl888-movement-swiss-made-ref-1201-1-a-3590050.html?code=AQBZ2dH9MTMPwrZdezYfuMh_lxRG_qmwMtG5kot5tBwnRDysQalusyCbRA5SAmjaNk2JfZPwY4Q4inyXYBm-IDrWMBqiWdPgnWBLJf-XjEBzs0INbnR-rMpUhvdds7mwIdWjjrDqrJ5_IYK5DBuIniM7cXrlBEVlLQZ9xarGcga4dzDcaCXRFxD4d25vdwZLzf-lA8yZoDyI9RwlQuGNK_rVviPdPocOu6yhdIKimaw-o8hMpcyiZongrIGmcRKJHKkAa91xrnI2lwWAVoaw8UpcclIfChplSdOcrS_vKC-rXddBhVoYzewn565QaoOSgk7DGQNpRtRqMlKW5GG_5gZPP6nhA-9YRPWS_noheFoxwQ&state=eeb64ace2bce8e20802f65c312b4cb9a#_=_


Chinese movement, not Swiss.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a surprising find ... Area Trend has a Montblanc Star automatic chronograph for $1,007. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $924.

Right-sized for many of you at 37mm.

https://www.areatrend.com/montblanc-18966-watch-1681967860.aspx


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Or how 'bout a Victorinox Swiss Army Airboss automatic chronograph, Model 241620, for $862 -- $790.41 after Be Frugal rebate?

That beats everybody else by $360 or more.

https://www.areatrend.com/victorinox-swiss-army-241620-watch-1681914910.aspx


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Here's a surprising find ... Area Trend has a Montblanc Star automatic chronograph for $1,007. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $924.
> 
> Right-sized for many of you at 37mm.
> 
> ...


Are you calling us weak-wristed??? :-d

That's a perfect chrono design. It's amazing how many chronos are at least partially unusable due to design mistakes. Props to Montblanc for not chopping off any numbers with the sub dials. I already have too many black chronos though.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Along the same lines of the post above...

I'm interested in this watch:










It says automatic movement... that can't be right, can it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MontRoyal said:


> Along the same lines of the post above...
> 
> I'm interested in this watch:
> 
> ...


No, quite sure it is quartz. And the twisted lugs are really nice!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice, got the last one thanks!
Case size without crown is around 45mm?



jcombs1 said:


> This is a watch that WorthTheWrist mentioned in a post on another thread. A fairly rare Citizen chrono, I think it's too large for me but I took a chance and bought it. Definitely a Speedy homage but one that is well done. It appears the seller has a couple of these available.
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Calibre B620 Sport Chronograph Watch CA4200 52E CA4250 54A | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> No, quite sure it is quartz. And the twisted lugs are really nice!


You can almost always tell a quartz by the sub dial spacing. Most definitely quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Are you calling us weak-wristed??? :-d
> 
> That's a perfect chrono design. It's amazing how many chronos are at least partially unusable due to design mistakes. Props to Montblanc for not chopping off any numbers with the sub dials. I already have too many black chronos though.


Really surprised that doesn't have a sapphire crystal. And wonder if that's a mistake. The water resistance isn't much, either. Definitely a dressier piece. But that dial is indeed a really sharp design.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My apparently endless parade of new watch arrivals continued today with the Compadre. I'm quite impressed with this for about $56 delivered.

Impressively thin and classy-looking for a cheap watch. These apparently have a Sea-Gull 1700A (non-hacking) movement.

The domed acrylic crystal works really well. The leather strap isn't too special, and it's got a silver buckle with a gold case - c'mon, man! But it's really comfortable on. I'll definitely wear this.

I got mine from ...........net. Ever-buying ... yep; that's me.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My apparently endless parade of new watch arrivals continued today with the Compadre. I'm quite impressed with this for about $56 delivered.
> 
> Impressively thin and classy-looking for a cheap watch. These apparently have a Sea-Gull 1700A (non-hacking) movement.
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

It is very very nice. I wish I knew what to fill in the blank.net with .



WorthTheWrist said:


> My apparently endless parade of new watch arrivals continued today with the Compadre. I'm quite impressed with this for about $56 delivered.
> 
> Impressively thin and classy-looking for a cheap watch. These apparently have a Sea-Gull 1700A (non-hacking) movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ever buying dot net

There are coupon codes that may work, too:

https://www.retailmenot.com/view/...........net


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ever buying dot net
> 
> There are coupon codes that may work, too:
> 
> https://www.retailmenot.com/view/...........net


https://goo.gl/mSRZ0n

Maybe this will work.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Seiko SNZH57J1 [Made in Japan] for *$130 *including world-wide shipping.
That's at least $40 less for the Japanese J1 version, and exactly the same amount for the _cheapest _available price for the global K1 version.

*LINK HERE *[5 in stock as of now]

Seller is good in my limited experience. I was given personal attention to my order comments and shipping instructions. The packaging for non-boxed watches was also exceptional. Note that If you choose not to get the original box for $3 discount, you get a printed manual in A4 paper which might not ideal for some.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanD said:


> https://goo.gl/mSRZ0n
> 
> Maybe this will work.


"Sorry, the coupon period cannot be used yet. It will commence at PST 19/09/2016 00:00:00 AM"

And....Code that does work now actually RAISES the price to $64.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Seiko SNZH57J1 [Made in Japan] for *$130 *including world-wide shipping.
> That's at least $40 less for the Japanese J1 version, and exactly the same amount for the _cheapest _available price for the global K1 version.
> 
> *LINK HERE *[5 in stock as of now]
> ...


Nice watch, listing says quartz in one place, but all indicators i.e. pictures, model number, indicate automatic as expected. I don't think they make any of the various color SNZH models with quartz movements.

Company has a 98% approval rating on Amazon, based on 350 ratings, 98.7% positive on Ebay, with 2186 ratings there. Same company (Watcheszon) has the probably non Japanese model of this watch for $137.99, with an est. delivery date of Oct. 13 to Nov. 3, (free shipping) on Amazon.

I believe this has the older Seiko 7S36 automatic movement, which as the (also old) song goes: "It's old, but it's good" -- in fact been been about bullet proof for me in watches, some over 15 years old, none ever needing maintenance. Pretty accurate for this price range and while non hackable, still for me actually better overall than it's successor, the 4R36 movement.

Classy looking watch that you can actually swim with, for not a huge amount of moolah.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,
posted the deal on the Eterna Kontiki Quartz chrono 1250-41-11-0217 last week for $449 from the Watchery. Just saw this again today and the price has dropped to $335.99!









I believe you can still get befrugal 8% rebate so it'll take it down to ~$309
Cheers


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Nice watch, listing says quartz in one place, but all indicators i.e. pictures, model number, indicate automatic as expected. I don't think they make any of the various color SNZH models with quartz movements.
> 
> Company has a 98% approval rating on Amazon, based on 350 ratings, 98.7% positive on Ebay, with 2186 ratings there. Same company (Watcheszon) has the probably non Japanese model of this watch for $137.99, with an est. delivery date of Oct. 13 to Nov. 3, (free shipping) on Amazon.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the SRP783 from Watcheszon.










It arrived with no buckle. The pin and center tooth piece are there but the buckle itself isn't. I was hoping they'd just mail me a replacement but they want it sent all the way back to Singapore to send me another one. I'm not trying to blast them for "bad" customer service but it certainly is inconvenient. I'm probably just going to spend the money on a new buckle. Just not worth the hassle of the other, IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks again to whoever posted up the Bulova A15. It's getting a lot of wrist time lately!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

GregoryD said:


> Thanks again to whoever posted up the Bulova A15. It's getting a lot of wrist time lately!
> 
> View attachment 9392794


this picture of the lume really makes me sad it did not jump on this one. i like the vintage look and feel, and i think it looks like it could actually be usable for timing longer stuff. very cool.


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Mainspring Boutique is the Amazon seller with the $1.00 AVI-8 test product debacle. The e-mail response from them I received when they cancelled my order was in pretty poor English. I wonder how they are a UK site.


They refunded my money within 1 day. Which is good, but I would have preferred the watch, and the whole thing seemed a bit fishy what with the sudden lack of stock neatly corresponding with the end of the sale.

That said, it didn't cost me anything but time.

I will not be buying anything from Mainspring Boutique - or as they showed up on my Paypal - Dartmouth Brands again.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I just ordered the SRP783 from Watcheszon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why when it's $5 - $10 higher on a purchase this size and there's the option, I lean towards ordering through Amazon. In fact, I just ordered this very Seiko SNZH57 watch this evening from Amazon for the as indicated, $7.99 more. ($137.99) They doubled the warranty period, from the standard one year, to two years with the "Amazon.com 2-year warranty, provided by Asurion."

I know, the same company, Watcheszon is shipping it, same rather lengthy wait to get it, and while it's got a Japanese movement, that it might not say "Made in Japan" on the dial. I think Watcheszon is legit, but I know Amazon is.

So I'm fine with that and them, as long as Amazon's got my back. Bet it comes with a standard box and papers too.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Nzshadow said:


> I will not be buying anything from Mainspring Boutique - or as they showed up on my Paypal - Dartmouth Brands again.


What have you bought from them previously?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Nzshadow said:


> They refunded my money within 1 day. Which is good, but I would have preferred the watch, and the whole thing seemed a bit fishy what with the sudden lack of stock neatly corresponding with the end of the sale.
> 
> That said, it didn't cost me anything but time.
> 
> I will not be buying anything from Mainspring Boutique - or as they showed up on my Paypal - Dartmouth Brands again.


Are you saying you had no idea it was a pricing mistake when you saw the watch at one dollar? Because otherwise I don't understand how you can condemn them.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Are you saying you had no idea it was a pricing mistake when you saw the watch at one dollar? Because otherwise I don't understand how you can condemn them.


Purchased a different item from them directly, that they oversold, offered to swap for any item still on sale, but has swapped all the items off of sale. Or some such, not sure earlier reply from a day before. The dollar watch thing was only because they were the same company.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> Thanks again to whoever posted up the Bulova A15. It's getting a lot of wrist time lately!


I'm impatiently waiting on mine via a shipment forwarding service. The boxed crystal and drilled lugs by themselves had me at sight. I'll be writing a mini-review here when it arrives..... Does anyone know which part of the case is titanium and which one is steel?

This was by far the sweetest deal this year as far as I've seen. They were OOS everywhere for $600 and even +$700. I still can't understand how the seller on Amazon was selling them for literally half their worth, haha. Barry is the boss!


----------



## seadigs (Oct 10, 2009)

I just received the Geckota watch today. I ordered just the head, but I was tickled by all the extra goodies they threw in with it!.







What a nice vendor!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

seadigs said:


> I just received the Geckota watch today. I ordered just the head, but I was tickled by all the extra goodies they threw in with it!.
> View attachment 9393578
> 
> What a nice vendor!


Still waiting on my k4 head only. Did you choose standard USPS shipping on your order?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Timex T49895 for $90 and I bet someone here has codes to reduce that more.

Men's Expedition Military Chronograph Brown Genuine Leather | World of Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Are you calling us weak-wristed??? :-d
> 
> That's a perfect chrono design. It's amazing how many chronos are at least partially unusable due to design mistakes. Props to Montblanc for not chopping off any numbers with the sub dials. I already have too many black chronos though.


I almost bought this exact watch at more than twice this price last year. It is even more stunning in person. The only reason I didn't pull the trigger then was that I was still recovering from a Vulcain purchase. This really is a fantastic deal at that price.


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

Rivven said:


> Purchased a different item from them directly, that they oversold, offered to swap for any item still on sale, but has swapped all the items off of sale. Or some such, not sure earlier reply from a day before. The dollar watch thing was only because they were the same company.
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


Exactly.

I am not the person who attempted to purchase a watch for $1.

I am the person who (independently, and unaware of the $1 watch debacle) purchased and received confirmation for a watch they advertised on sale on their site (not Amazon).
They then sent another email cancelling my order as they had oversold the watch and offered me any other sale item - which sounds great right? - but they had just (within 12 hours prior to sending the email) taken all their sale items off of sale.

That coupled with the $1 watch story means I have no faith in them, but as I said in my post - I did appreciate the speedy refund.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

tylehman said:


> this picture of the lume really makes me sad it did not jump on this one. i like the vintage look and feel, and i think it looks like it could actually be usable for timing longer stuff. very cool.


You are not the only one regretting not pulling the trigger


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Nzshadow said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I am not the person who attempted to purchase a watch for $1.
> 
> ...


Ugh. Poor inventory management seems to be a common theme among the grey marketeers. You'd almost get the impression it was impossible to know how much of the stock you hold has been sold at any point in time...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

eljay said:


> Ugh. Poor inventory management seems to be a common theme among the grey marketeers. You'd almost get the impression it was impossible to know how much of the stock you hold has been sold at any point in time...


I have never had this happen to me. I don't order that many watches anymore. With respect to all of those people who have ordered a Kontiki, specifically from a big grey like WOW, and then had the order cancelled due to lack of stock, did anyone pay for fast shipping?
I realize paying for next day kind of defeats the purpose of trying to get the best deal. I cannot help thinking that anyone who ordered with fast shipping had their order bumped ahead of any snail shipped orders that day. Does that make any sense?
I am curious if any of you guys that buy 5+watches a month have any comment.
Or, anyone that purchased or tried to purchase a Kontiki in the last 6 months. What shipping method did you choose?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Robangel said:


> That's why when it's $5 - $10 higher on a purchase this size and there's the option, I lean towards ordering through Amazon. In fact, I just ordered this very Seiko SNZH57 watch this evening from Amazon for the as indicated, $7.99 more. ($137.99) They doubled the warranty period, from the standard one year, to two years with the "Amazon.com 2-year warranty, provided by Asurion."
> 
> I know, the same company, Watcheszon is shipping it, same rather lengthy wait to get it, and while it's got a Japanese movement, that it might not say "Made in Japan" on the dial. I think Watcheszon is legit, but I know Amazon is.
> 
> So I'm fine with that and them, as long as Amazon's got my back. Bet it comes with a standard box and papers too.


That makes sense. Probably takes learning that lesson this once to keep me from worrying about the extra $5 savings next time. Amazon certainly is a safer bet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I tried to buy the $1.00 test item from them on Amazon, which was an AVI-8 watch. I also posted the deal here. They cancelled my order and I assume any others. 
I tried to contact them and received a less than friendly response. They said Amazon suspended their account. I do not know where that stands today. Their responses were in broken English. Which makes me wonder where they are really selling from.



eljay said:


> What have you bought from them previously?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Beautiful Limes watches on touchofmodern, slightly reduced though.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Ashford has 20% off w/ code welcm2u. 
Is this Hamilton a good price at $479? I kind of dig it.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...er-quartz/H64554131.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> Thanks again to whoever posted up the Bulova A15. It's getting a lot of wrist time lately!
> 
> View attachment 9392786


My pleasure! I love the strap you chose - please tell us more.

Speaking of straps, I also was not thrilled with the NATO-like overhang on my seven inch wrist.










Here's some good news:
I emailed Bulova through their contact page 
http://www.bulova.com/pages/contact-us
and asked if there was a shorter version available for purchase. (I provided the reference number and serial number.) Within a couple days I received a response asking me to measure my strap - If mine was 8 1/2 inches, they can send me the "regular size" 8 inch strap. I replied that mine was indeed 8 1/2 and they simply created an order for me at no cost! I'll follow up with photos when receive it.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm impatiently waiting on mine via a shipment forwarding service. The boxed crystal and drilled lugs by themselves had me at sight. I'll be writing a mini-review here when it arrives..... Does anyone know which part of the case is titanium and which one is steel?
> 
> This was by far the sweetest deal this year as far as I've seen. They were OOS everywhere for $600 and even +$700. I still can't understand how the seller on Amazon was selling them for literally half their worth, haha. Barry is the boss!


I'm blushing 

Seriously, I'm thrilled that our little family here essentially bought out the remaining stock!

I have to think that the pricing had something to do with listing under the wrong reference number (63C117). Strangely, the outer box even had a 63C117 barcode label over the original label. That said, I had been following this one for some time and the price from the same vendor held steady at $998 and even spiked to $1500 briefly.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

eljay said:


> Ugh. Poor inventory management seems to be a common theme among the grey marketeers. You'd almost get the impression it was impossible to know how much of the stock you hold has been sold at any point in time...


Ordered a ladies bulova from Joma. 1 week later I got an email from them saying its out of stock and will only be back in stock in 3-5 weeks. Not impressed


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Barry S said:


> I'm blushing
> 
> Seriously, I'm thrilled that our little family here essentially bought out the remaining stock!
> 
> I have to think that the pricing had something to do with listing under the wrong reference number (63C117). Strangely, the outer box even had a 63C117 barcode label over the original label. That said, I had been following this one for some time and the price from the same vendor held steady at $998 and even spiked to $1500 briefly.


That's a label generated from an Amazon 3rd party seller...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> Beautiful Limes watches on touchofmodern, slightly reduced though.


They are beautiful, I was hopeful they had listed some divers in this offering on ToM but none have been. Really not much of a discount either, some of the ToM sales can be hit or miss. Sometimes there are drastic discounts and others not so much. The Limes offering is not so much and kind of surprised they are even listed, I have been keeping an eye on the forums and Watch Recon and I have only seen a couple in the secondary market in the last 3-4 months.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

garf666 said:


> You are not the only one regretting not pulling the trigger


Add me to the list of people who looked hard at that Bulova three crown piece. Such a unique one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gemnation has a sale on tourbillons starting at $449. Promo code STUHRLING25 takes off another $25.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Ashford has 20% off w/ code welcm2u.
> Is this Hamilton a good price at $479? I kind of dig it.
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H64554131 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is accepting the code welcm2u, but it is not taking off anything. Did you get it to work in your cart?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> Add me to the list of people who looked hard at that Bulova three crown piece. Such a unique one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had it in my cart when the price was 495 and watched it drop .... was on vacation and came back to item out of stock what a sad day that was ... i dont think i will be getting over that one anytime soon .... 

PS should anyone want to part with theirs anytime pls pm me ..thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> It is accepting the code welcm2u, but it is not taking off anything. Did you get it to work in your cart?


Ashford codes usually work only on items that are not "on sale." Unfortunately, it seems that at any given time, about half their inventory is on sale and the rest is somewhat overpriced (by "Heads Up" standards) rendering most coupons useless.

The true Ashford deals are the item-specific codes found on sites like Befrugal.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It is accepting the code welcm2u, but it is not taking off anything. Did you get it to work in your cart?


You're right. The coupon works but not on sale items. Sorry for the confusion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seadigs (Oct 10, 2009)

kpjimmy said:


> Still waiting on my k4 head only. Did you choose standard USPS shipping on your order?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I don't really remember what I picked -- I just chose the cheapest option. I think the packaging said DHL, but USPS did the final delivery.
It was only about a week from the UK to LA -- faster than I expected.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*

For anyone that is interested, Amazon has the Seiko Turtle Padi for $305. Just ordered one... Just go to Amazon and search Seiko Padi.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

garf666 said:


> You are not the only one regretting not pulling the trigger


Yes, on that Bulova A5, feel the same way---I'm in with you, actually were both OUT on it, LOL.

Not quite as bad as with last year's Kon Tiki frenzy, but in a similar way, the Bulova didn't really immediately hit me up side the head as being great. It's kind of hard pulling off 'green' but they sure did.

Ya snooze ya lose, but make bank, save it for another day....


----------



## GoJoshGo (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



topper78 said:


> For anyone that is interested, Amazon has the Seiko Turtle Padi for $305. Just ordered one... Just go to Amazon and search Seiko Padi.


I'm happy with my SKX009 I'm happy with my SKX009 I'm happy with my...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Ashford codes usually work only on items that are not "on sale." Unfortunately, it seems that at any given time, about half their inventory is on sale and the rest is somewhat overpriced (by "Heads Up" standards) rendering most coupons useless.
> 
> The true Ashford deals are the item-specific codes found on sites like Befrugal.


I was able to apply welcm2u in the shopping cart for the Hamilton Khaki Automatic Chronograph.
Hamilton H71416137 Watch , watches
and it came out to $621 USD before the $37 rebate at BeFrugal. I don't need the watch so I did not pull the trigger but I do no have a chronograph in my collection and I like the mid-size case.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I was able to apply welcm2u in the shopping cart for the Hamilton Khaki Automatic Chronograph.
> Hamilton H71416137 Watch , watches
> and it came out to $621 USD before the $37 rebate at BeFrugal. I don't need the watch so I did not pull the trigger but I do no have a chronograph in my collection and I like the mid-size case.
> 
> View attachment 9399394


If they had that new Hamilton Broadway chronograph for a decent price I'd open my wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



topper78 said:


> For anyone that is interested, Amazon has the Seiko Turtle Padi for $305. Just ordered one... Just go to Amazon and search Seiko Padi.


Thanks for the heads up! Just reposted this to the turtle specific threads too. That is cheaper than the non special edition versions.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Are you calling us weak-wristed??? :-d
> 
> That's a perfect chrono design. It's amazing how many chronos are at least partially unusable due to design mistakes. Props to Montblanc for not chopping off any numbers with the sub dials. I already have too many black chronos though.


Seriously? Too many black chronos? Can your really EVER have too many black chronos? That's like saying "my girl friends too hot", or "I make too much money!"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

This is good news, I wonder if they would do it for others? I really like the softness of the band - but the way the tail hangs - is pretty annoying. I really do love the watch! Great find thanks again!



Barry S said:


> My pleasure! I love the strap you chose - please tell us more.
> 
> Speaking of straps, I also was not thrilled with the NATO-like overhang on my seven inch wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

There is a pretty good deal on the REAL 63C117 Bulova on eBay right now. List $2,295 selling for $469. Only 1 avail. I really like it but I have too many blue chorine's.

Bulova Accuswiss Stainless Steel Automatic Mens Watch 63C117 | eBay



Barry S said:


> I'm blushing
> 
> Seriously, I'm thrilled that our little family here essentially bought out the remaining stock!
> 
> I have to think that the pricing had something to do with listing under the wrong reference number (63C117). Strangely, the outer box even had a 63C117 barcode label over the original label. That said, I had been following this one for some time and the price from the same vendor held steady at $998 and even spiked to $1500 briefly.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Also this is the box that I think the 63A119 (A15) was supposed to come in vs. the one I got, and probably others, which looks more like the watch for the real 63C117. This does look more like a packaging error somewhere - I fished around and looked at some other A15's online and they show the long skinny box. Either way IDC. I still got the manual/paperwork and the more modern looking fancy box. lol



patrolmi said:


> There is a pretty good deal on the REAL 63C117 Bulova on eBay right now.
> 
> Bulova Accuswiss Stainless Steel Automatic Mens Watch 63C117 | eBay


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



topper78 said:


> For anyone that is interested, Amazon has the Seiko Turtle Padi for $305. Just ordered one... Just go to Amazon and search Seiko Padi.


Gone already? I tried to search.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> There is a pretty good deal on the REAL 63C117 Bulova on eBay right now. List $2,295 selling for $469. Only 1 avail. I really like it but I have too many blue chorine's.
> 
> Bulova Accuswiss Stainless Steel Automatic Mens Watch 63C117 | eBay


What automatic chrono movement is inside the Bulova 63c117? Maybe ETA2894?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



boze said:


> Gone already? I tried to search.


Yeah they had 5 left when i posted

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah they had 5 left when i posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity, was Amazon.com the seller?

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



buldogge said:


> Out of curiosity, was Amazon.com the seller?
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Time lux

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> View attachment 9400202
> 
> Also this is the box that I think the 63A119 (A15) was supposed to come in vs. the one I got, and probably others, which looks more like the watch for the real 63C117. This does look more like a packaging error somewhere - I fished around and looked at some other A15's online and they show the long skinny box. Either way IDC. I still got the manual/paperwork and the more modern looking fancy box. lol


Yes, that's what I was seeing online as well and was surprised by the big box but it seems all the ones from this vendor were like this. I can see that the original label on the box said 63A119. I figured the packaging might have varied by availability or market.

Now that I think about it, maybe these extra long straps wouldn't fit in that box!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



valuewatchguy said:


> Yeah they had 5 left when i posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry to pester you, but was it just the Pepsi? I want to try the 775.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



boze said:


> Sorry to pester you, but was it just the Pepsi? I want to try the 775.


No it was the Special Edition PADI version. This one has the sunburst blue dial, the pepsi has a black dial.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

eljay said:


> Ugh. Poor inventory management seems to be a common theme among the grey marketeers. You'd almost get the impression it was impossible to know how much of the stock you hold has been sold at any point in time...


The problem is when you're selling it on multiple retail channels, say through Amazon, eBay, and your own website.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



valuewatchguy said:


> Time lux
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


yes it was Time Lux, now it's $380.. Guess I just looked at the right time. Anyone else pick one up ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



topper78 said:


> yes it was Time Lux, now it's $380.. Guess I just looked at the right time. Anyone else pick one up ?












Ooh oooh oooh!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Heads Up! Seiko Turtle Padi*



valuewatchguy said:


> Ooh oooh oooh!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's dating yourself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

A very smooth and shiny Ball for $799.

Ball Trainmaster Legend Silver Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Men's Watch NM3080D-SJ-S


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Anyone got a deal on a Bulova Moon Watch?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pook187 said:


> Anyone got a deal on a Bulova Moon Watch?


Macy's did, not sure if it still does:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/if-youre-market-moon-watch-3577881.html


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

pook187 said:


> Anyone got a deal on a Bulova Moon Watch?


If you have a kohl's charge card you can get one for around 250 with the 30 off coupon and kohl's cash .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sale ends 9/18/16

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/bul...s=96b251&searchPass=allMultiMatchWithSpelling


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

KOHLS has it for $440.00 HARVEST30 gets you another 30% off bringing it to $308.00

Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251



pook187 said:


> Anyone got a deal on a Bulova Moon Watch?


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

halaku said:


> If you have a kohl's charge card you can get one for around 250 with the 30 off coupon and kohl's cash .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you get it that low? I've got it to 308 + taxes; at $250ish I'd have to bite.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Well the Kohl's cash back that u i get i was figuring that into the equation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

halaku said:


> Well the Kohl's cash back that u i get i was figuring that into the equation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, that makes sense.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

Spring bar tool on Ebay 2 for 75 cents and free shipping from China. I've had a couple of this type that came with straps I bought. Sure, they're not the best quality, but at 38 cents...when you damage one just throw in the trash and get out another. I ordered 6 of them on the way.

2X New Brand Watch Band Spring Bars Strap Link Pins Remover Repair Kit Tool | eBay


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

GregoryD said:


> Thanks again to whoever posted up the Bulova A15. It's getting a lot of wrist time lately!


Ahhhhh rub it in to those of us who missed out... none have shown up here, and one flipper has got it for $700 on eBay. Feel free to pm me if you didn't like yours  riiiight that's gonna happen


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Ahhhhh rub it in to those of us who missed out... none have shown up here, and one flipper has got it for $700 on eBay. Feel free to pm me if you didn't like yours  riiiight that's gonna happen


WoW has one of these left on Amazon for USD365.49 Here


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

There are some good deals on eBay Australia with the current 15% off code. There is a post on Ozbargain about it.
One of the deals is the Seiko SNK809K1 for AUD$68.59 delivered, the cheapest I have seen it. 
I think you need an Australian eBay account to get the 15% Off.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Redback said:


> There are some good deals on eBay Australia with the current 15% off code. There is a post on Ozbargain about it.
> One of the deals is the Seiko SNK809K1 for AUD$68.59 delivered, the cheapest I have seen it.
> I think you need an Australian eBay account to get the 15% Off.


Great, now I own a green watch.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Massdrop has a few good looking drops going on. I don't have enough posts to post a link or image, but you can reach any of these drops by typing in "massdrop.com"

Mondaine Helvetica New York Edition Watch (Quartz) for $244.99, down to $239.99 if 2 people commit + $7.75 shipping (Cheapest I can find this specific edition of the watch elsewhere is about $285 before tax)

Victorinox Ambassador Automatic Chronograph Watch for $499.99 + $14.75 shipping (Looks like it is $585 and up on other websites)

Kent Wang Bauhaus Watch (Miyota 9015 Automatic) for $309.99 + $3.75 shipping (I can't find this new anywhere else aside from the Kent Wang website, where it is $395)

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Watch (Automatic) for $999.99 + $13.00 shipping (I haven't seen this cheaper elsewhere at this current time)

They've also got a few other drops going on... Some Seiko 5 models for about $60 shipped, a Victorinox Air Boss, etc.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I just saw this while looking for a dress watch. I own it and think it is beautiful. At under $400, IMHO it is a steal.








http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-...a9URCG8Ww5EAlvOi7yZur5VbXoE5b7kxYFxoCUznw_wcB


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

I've been looking at getting this exact watch except with the bracelet instead of the leather band. I haven't seen the bracelet version going for less than $400 unfortunately but that would be 
the best deal ever... thanks for posting this great deal on a beautiful watch



Grinny456 said:


> I just saw this while looking for a dress watch. I own it and think it is beautiful. At under $400, IMHO it is a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

crysman2000 said:


> I've been looking at getting this exact watch except with the bracelet instead of the leather band. I haven't seen the bracelet version going for less than $400 unfortunately but that would be
> the best deal ever... thanks for posting this great deal on a beautiful watch


Gemnation had the bracelet version for under $400 last fall, keep an eye on the holiday sales and they might again.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

SeikoAutomatic_01 said:


> Spring bar tool on Ebay 2 for 75 cents and free shipping from China. I've had a couple of this type that came with straps I bought. Sure, they're not the best quality, but at 38 cents...when you damage one just throw in the trash and get out another. I ordered 6 of them on the way.
> 
> 2X New Brand Watch Band Spring Bars Strap Link Pins Remover Repair Kit Tool | eBay


I have one of those and unfortunately it is crap. It's way too thick at the tip so you can't insert it between the strap and the lug, nor can you grab the little edge on the pin to push it back, I sometimes use it as a box cutter instead and that's why I haven't thrown it away yet.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Grinny456 said:


> I just saw this while looking for a dress watch. I own it and think it is beautiful. At under $400, IMHO it is a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a very nice "classic" looking dress watch...but alas at least for me 40mm is just too small...if it was at least 42mm then I'd have a tough time not snagging it.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> It's a very nice "classic" looking dress watch...but alas at least for me 40mm is just too small...if it was at least 42mm then I'd have a tough time not snagging it.


Don't forget that all-dial, white, dress watches will wear quite a bit larger than their case diameter size suggests.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Don't forget that all-dial, white, dress watches will wear quite a bit larger than their case diameter size suggests.


Agreed! I have a Victorinox Alliance 40mm and it wears larger than my 42mm Hamilton Khaki Field Auto due to the larger dial.

Try it before you (don't) buy it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

To be more specific 9/15/2015, $389  Great watch.











uvalaw2005 said:


> Gemnation had the bracelet version for under $400 last fall, keep an eye on the holiday sales and they might again.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Agreed! I have a Victorinox Alliance 40mm and it wears larger than my 42mm Hamilton Khaki Field Auto due to the larger dial.
> 
> Try it before you (don't) buy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's exactly why I returned mine. Usually 38 to 40mm is a safe bet for me, but the Alliance felt huge for what it was.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Don't forget that all-dial, white, dress watches will wear quite a bit larger than their case diameter size suggests.


Yeah that's what I was going to say as well. 40mm is a perfect size, maybe even 39mm would be better


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

$1700 before any other discounts looks like a great price if this is your cup of tea....


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Recoil Rob said:


> $1700 before any other discounts looks like a great price if this is your cup of tea....
> 
> View attachment 9409370


I was just looking at that...

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Where at ^^^^?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Where at ^^^^?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Corum-Admirals-Cup-Legend-42-Chronograph-98410120-OF01AB-41391.html


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Not a terrible deal on this Orient M-Force 200 meter. Orange dial only. $216 on bracelet on Amazon. Roughly $60 to $80 less than usual. Best price I've ever seen is $205. I do have the black dial and this orange dial. 200m, thick sapphire, Orient's signature power reserve meter, beautiful case lines, excellent hack/handwind movement, smooth and precise bezel action. Approx 45mm and relatively heavy on wrist. Only caution is that the bracelet is a spectacular unmitigated complete POS. Otherwise, one of the best valued and most under-rated divers under $1000.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Nzshadow said:


> WoW has one of these left on Amazon for USD365.49


Thanks, but it just isn't the A-15 reissue.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

jacbergey said:


> Massdrop has a few good looking drops going on. I don't have enough posts to post a link or image, but you can reach any of these drops by typing in "massdrop.com" ... Kent Wang Bauhaus Watch (Miyota 9015 Automatic) for $309.99 + $3.75 shipping (I can't find this new anywhere else aside from the Kent Wang website, where it is $395)


The Kent Wang is nice, but I really preferred the Panzera Breuer 44 with mesh band AND lume (Kent seems to think lume isn't minimalist, despite the Junghans Max Bill original Bauhaus has lume) for $250 - which I missed out on last time and hope that everyone will request another drop of it!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

The first line of my post is the link...



w4tchnut said:


> Where at ^^^^?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> The first line of my post is the link...


Strangely, it doesn't even show up in Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

There are some very nice straps for just $12 each , a few different colors, I got the red one and am quite impressed:


















Brown Vintage Leather Bands | Traditional | ON SALE


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

You might want to take a look at your local Kohls. Mine had this beauty for $55 on clearance before coupon as well as several others that were more expensive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks like Corum will go Eterna way this fall - to up to $1000)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

monza06 said:


> There are some very nice straps for just $12 each , a few different colors, I got the red one and am quite impressed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link doesn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Link works for me. And yes, they do appear to give some bang for the buck!



EA-Sport said:


> Link doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

eljay said:


> Strangely, it doesn't even show up in Tapatalk


That happens a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

It's Watch Straps & Watch Bands | Clockwork Synergy when you go to the SALE tab.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> That happens a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't know why I said it was strange


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

monza06 said:


> There are some very nice straps for just $12 each , a few different colors, I got the red one and am quite impressed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased a TON of their straps the last time they had a big sale and can attest to their quality.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Neat Lume on that Bulova A15 limited edition!!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

monza06 said:


> It's Watch Straps & Watch Bands | Clockwork Synergy when you go to the SALE tab.


In a relative note, the 22mm/24mm silicone strap they have for $7 is a steal at that price. Nothing compares to its quality even in the $20 range.
It's extremely comfortable and made of high quality silicone. It definitely does a great job at keeping the wrist dry and not sweaty in hot weathers which most rubber/silicone bands fail to achieve. My only _complaint _is that they don't make them for 20mm or 18mm watches, lol.

The strap ends accept regular-sized pins only, so if you have an SKX diver, you might want to get some since the SKX's thick pins won't fit in. Also note that if you decide to "purchase" the included pins, just know that they're no different than any gray market mass produced pins and that they have nothing to praise about honestly.

The strap page for some reason cannot be found using the "Shop" section in the website, but you could simply search the phrase "_*Divers Silicone Bands Traditional*_" and they'd appear in many colors along with some apple straps.

I wouldn't advice anyone to get brightly colored silicone straps as they tend to attract lint/smudges with time which can be washed away, but that doesn't seem to be an apparent problem with dark colors. I've been wearing mine for a month now on a couple of my divers and I'm extremely satisfied. I went ahead and purchased two more of the same strap in different colors. They are THAT good!

This is the one that I have [in the photo], but don't get the gray colored one unless you're certain you could pull it off, because all my stainless steel divers look funny with it as it is much brighter in person.

I could include real photos if necessary. I currently have gray and dark blue straps.

They've been on SALE for $7 since the first time I saw them in June. I don't remember seeing this many colors available, however.

*LINK HERE*

_ Edit: The buckle is in brushed finish. They use 20mm buckles for the 22mm straps. I purchased a couple of polished ones from eBay for $2 each to replace the brushed ones and see how it'll look. Will report back if anyone's interested._


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Neat Lume on that Bulova A15 limited edition!!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> $1700 before any other discounts looks like a great price if this is your cup of tea....
> 
> View attachment 9409370


I just came to post this. The 42mm AC is a great watch that I didn't really appreciate until I tried it on. I was ready to pop on this, but then I looked at the subdials. Holy missing markers, Batman! How the heck am I supposed to read that chronograph?

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> I purchased a TON of their straps the last time they had a big sale and can attest to their quality.


I can second that. I made a large order and then turned right around and made another once I saw how nice the straps were for the price. The suede straps were my favorites. I ended up with about 3 or 4 of each color in different sizes.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

thechin said:


> I have one of those and unfortunately it is crap. It's way too thick at the tip so you can't insert it between the strap and the lug, nor can you grab the little edge on the pin to push it back, I sometimes use it as a box cutter instead and that's why I haven't thrown it away yet.


A little work with a Dremel tool can go a long way.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, save yourselves a LOT of trouble and cursing and just buy a Bergeon Spring bar tool (usually the 6111) . The quality is amazing and the price is not that high.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Does anyone know of any Seiko online authorized dealers that sell US market Seiko?

I emailed Seiya Japan about the SRPA21 PADI turtle, however it's USDM only release. I'd like to have that 1 year warranty for sure.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> I can second that. I made a large order and then turned right around and made another once I saw how nice the straps were for the price. The suede straps were my favorites. I ended up with about 3 or 4 of each color in different sizes.


bought a few last time they had a decent sale. added 2 more today. Black and Red Ralleye strap and a navy and blue silicon that should go perfectly with my Amphibia.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Does anyone know of any Seiko online authorized dealers that sell US market Seiko?
> 
> I emailed Seiya Japan about the SRPA21 PADI turtle, however it's USDM only release. I'd like to have that 1 year warranty for sure.


https://mimosjewelry.com/collections/seiko

Plus it's a 3 yr warranty in USA

I hear if you ask they might have a discount code available

Or

http://www.azfinetime.com/seiko-pro...tm_source=bc&gclid=CK_LoMLunc8CFQUQaQodngIIBw

Or

http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Seiko-SRP...3D142095515174&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://mimosjewelry.com/collections/seiko
> 
> Plus it's a 3 yr warranty in USA
> 
> ...


You're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

$254 is the best price I've seen for this guy and I like the brown dial and leather strap combo. Only two left though.

Victorinox Men's 'I.N.O.X.' Swiss Quartz Stainless Steel and Leather Automatic Watch, Color: Brown (Model: 241738.1) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01FMRVJFK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Bys4xb5PGBR72


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the leather straps for $12. I ordered a couple 22mm to try on my Kontiki Date and also threw in one of the orange rainbow 18mm Nato straps. I figure that may add a bit of fun to my wife's Omega PO 37.5mm chrono and help her to overlook the other orders of straps I have arriving this week from various vendors.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Catch of the day (https://www.catchoftheday.com.au/event/epic-g-shock-watch-restock-55419/)has a G-Shock sale on currently. DW9052-1DVR is $70AUD if you're a club catch member ($69/yr but free one month trial).
Also a G-Shock shirt for $10AUD.
Not sure about postage overseas though. Pic of watch from Casio site.









Also GA-110FC-1A $130AUD (no club catch required)















And DW6900NB-7 $99AUD (also no club catch required)








These are the highlights but there are plenty more choices.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Woot has several Bulova Accu-Swiss models (Only-- all automatics) in their current sale. Prices range from $400 for a calibrator to $700 for a Valjoux chrono, but there appear to be some decent chronos in the <$600 range for those interested.

Bulova Watches - Accessories & Watches


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Rivven said:


> How do you get it that low? I've got it to 308 + taxes; at $250ish I'd have to bite.
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


I just moved into a new house and in the USPS welcome kit I got a coupon code for an additional 25%. Not sure if it will stack as I do not have a Kohls charge and to try and use the HARVEST30 code. If you want the code, you can have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

achernob said:


> I just moved into a new house and in the USPS welcome kit I got a coupon code for an additional 25%. Not sure if it will stack as I do not have a Kohls charge and to try and use the HARVEST30 code. If you want the code, you can have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great deals at Kohls if you can stack the mover's coupon.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

$275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com

Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275

From now until 3 PM Central Time stage dot com is offering the 50% off deal again! If you missed it last time here's another chance. The code today is FLASH50

GOOD LUCK to all you astronauts and astronaut impersonators (like me)

Here's a picture


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Befrugal code AFLASH50 also works and gives an extra 5% off.



ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


Can't find the url

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Yesterday's Gemnation special now on bracelet for another $100. Sorely tempted.
Corum Admiral's Cup Legend 42 Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 984.101.20-V705-AB20


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


Couldn't pass it up for $275!! lol


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Can't find the url
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Bulova UHF Precisionist Moon Landing Interchangeable Strap Watch | Stage Stores


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

My Geckota flieger from last week's deal just arrived.

There's an irregular cloudiness covering the inside of most of the crystal that I've never seen on a watch in my limited experience. It looks like condensation.

You can see it in the pic below. Is this a WR problem and should I just holler at Watch Gecko to return it since it's sold out can't be replaced?


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, Bulova has been on a bit of a tear. I just bought a Bul






ova Tellaro a couple of days ago for $448.55

Really looking forward to its arrival, but a little nervous-- I'm an affordables guys, and this is more money than I have ever spent on a watch.

But I have wanted an auto chrono for a long time. I am nervous about having a watch with only 3ATM, as I am also more of a 100-200m guy, and back when dinosaurs roamed the earth, my obsession was watches I could swim with. However, I have accepted the reality that I'm not going to find a good automatic or mechanical chrono with that much water resistance for under $500, and even if I did, it would probably not be a good idea to swim with it.

Also hoping it will not be too big. The Geminis were also on sale on Amazon for $400, but they are also 42s, and I am figuring those will wear larger because they have no tachy ring.

Unless there is something wrong with this vendor or this particular model that I have not been able to find out about, this does look like a pretty insane deal-- and it's still out there now. Note that this is with the Amazon warranty, not the Bulova 2-year warranty. I probably should have paid another $23 and gotten it from World of Watches, I think they do offer the factory warranty, but not sure. Also note the free returns with Prime.

First time I've posted on this particular thread, just resurrected my account after the hack.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


I wanted this badly the last time it was down to $275. I was sad to miss it but now, my wallet is the one that's sad.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

boze said:


> My Geckota flieger from last week's deal just arrived.
> 
> There's an irregular cloudiness covering the inside of most of the crystal that I've never seen on a watch in my limited experience. It looks like condensation.
> 
> You can see it in the pic below. Is this a WR problem and should I just holler at Watch Gecko to return it since it's sold out can't be replaced?


Does it still have the plastic protection on it?


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Mark at longislandwatch.com has two orient bambinos (black dial with gold) on sale - $97

List is $270 - normal price is $179




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Does it still have the plastic protection on it?


No, I took that off.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


Already back up to $550. That was fast.


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Already back up to $550. That was fast.


Still available, you have to proceed to the payment screen to enter the coupon.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Yesterday's Gemnation special now on bracelet for another $100. Sorely tempted.
> Corum Admiral's Cup Legend 42 Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 984.101.20-V705-AB20


Already sold out. Seriously, if they had better markers on the chrono dials, I'd have been all over that one.


----------



## planettokyo (Sep 11, 2016)

wow, its great info.thanks


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom Rack is having a Burberry watch event . Just got the e-mail but it seems like a lot are sold out already. Looks like most are 50% off.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/event...sid=1090795&mid=3893&aid=37930&cid=092016_F_A


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I hate this forum...just bought a Bulova Moon Watch and I despise quartz watches.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> I hate this forum...just bought a Bulova Moon Watch and I despise quartz watches.


Its a great looking grab and go watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> I hate this forum...just bought a Bulova Moon Watch and I despise quartz watches.


My favorite purchase this year, and I have bought a LOT of watches! I'm sure you will be pleased.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Went through checkout process for the bulova moon watch but alas, they don't accept Canadian cards. Looks like I dodged one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Holy cow. So many good deals.
Instead of me grabbing a moon watch, I got yet another, different Bulova.
Someone posted the Bulova Snorkels on Amazon a few days ago (Sorry I can't give a hat tip to the discoverer). I have some amazon gift cards, and I couldn't resist.
There are 4 left from seller GiftStreet. There's a *5% discount at checkout* (no coupon code or anything), which takes it down to *$153 shipped. *It's like the moon watch, but less than half the price + 200m WR. 
It may be too big for me, but it should be a fun second option for my Hawaiian vacation.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0114XGQIG









I have been enamored with the quality of Bulova's Accutron-II line. (This will make my third Accutron watch.) When I get it, I'm gonna do a group review. To be honest, I think one could make a whole collection from Bulovas right now.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

bishop9 said:


> Still available, you have to proceed to the payment screen to enter the coupon.


Ah. I feel stupid. Reading the entire post would have been good.

It's super duper temping, but I've owned a number of quartz chronos and have ended up flipping them all. And I think this may suffer from the same fate - especially considering the size. I know I COULD pull off the size, but I don't think I want to.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> I hate this forum...just bought a Bulova Moon Watch and I despise quartz watches.


I love Bulova and Quartz! Wanna Trade?


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Long Island Watch blowing out rose gold Bambinos for $97 today!

Orient Bambino Automatic Watch with Black Dial, Rose Goldtone Case and Hour Markers #ER24001B
Orient Rose Goldtone Bambino Automatic Dress Watch with Black Dial, Roman Numerals #ER24008B

Guess what this guy has in the mail!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> I hate this forum...just bought a Bulova Moon Watch and I despise quartz watches.


I owned one briefly. It's very nice but very big. I sold it without ever even taking any of the wrapping off. I also sold it for a lot more than $275. That's a heck of a deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltsbrad (Oct 9, 2013)

Great deal thanks!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Mondaine Helvetica New York Edition Watch
$250 + shipping
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-helvetica-new-york-edition-watch

Eh, it's a deal compared w/ the Amazon price. (personally I'll pass though).


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Has anyone used this stage website?

Edit: 
Found it http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/companyProfile?symbol=SSI
After some intense google fu I can see it's the company that own's the bealls outlet stores in Florida. While I thought they were OK store, I've never had a problem w/ them. I assume their website should be fine then.

Debating if I buy this or not..................... I should just save up for something else..... but.............. 
Excuse me while I waste 30 minutes debating this to myself.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

That Moon Watch deal is so good I want to buy one even though I already have one...I shelled out over $400. I got the bracelet version, but still. That's not a $150 bracelet.

Thanks to whoever posted the deal on the Compadre hand winders a while back. The price has gone up to $72, but still looks like a good enough deal to take a chance.

Compadre 8012G Male Seagull Mechanical 1700A Movt Watch-71.65 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

These two arrived today from Amazon.

Croton Automatic for $25.00









Mickey watch for $15.00









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


Use AFLASH50 instead for free shipping too AND 5% befrugal cash back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> Already back up to $550. That was fast.


Just got mine for $290.40 free shipping (tax included).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> I owned one briefly. It's very nice but very big. I sold it without ever even taking any of the wrapping off. I also sold it for a lot more than $275. That's a heck of a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isint the lug to lug for moon watch 48 ? 
Looks pretty huge for 48

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

halaku said:


> Isint the lug to lug for moon watch 48 ?
> Looks pretty huge for 48
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried it on in San Francisco and it's nice and big.  I'd almost call it huge.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Skeptical said:


> That Moon Watch deal is so good I want to buy one even though I already have one...I shelled out over $400. I got the bracelet version, but still. That's not a $150 bracelet.
> 
> Thanks to whoever posted the deal on the Compadre hand winders a while back. The price has gone up to $72, but still looks like a good enough deal to take a chance.
> 
> Compadre 8012G Male Seagull Mechanical 1700A Movt Watch-71.65 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


Cheaper on the Bay still. There is even a quartz Compadre.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


I hope you moon watch spammers are happy with yourselves, I finally caved and picked one up too on this deal. Damn watch budget is ballooning! I don't mind too much though as my old black face white numeral quartz chrono kicked the bucket last month so this will be a worthy replacement.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

boze said:


> My Geckota flieger from last week's deal just arrived.
> 
> There's an irregular cloudiness covering the inside of most of the crystal that I've never seen on a watch in my limited experience. It looks like condensation.
> 
> You can see it in the pic below. Is this a WR problem and should I just holler at Watch Gecko to return it since it's sold out can't be replaced?


Is that a fingerprint? Shouldn't be there on a new watch.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> That Moon Watch deal is so good I want to buy one even though I already have one...I shelled out over $400. I got the bracelet version, but still. That's not a $150 bracelet.
> 
> Thanks to whoever posted the deal on the Compadre hand winders a while back. The price has gone up to $72, but still looks like a good enough deal to take a chance.
> 
> Compadre 8012G Male Seagull Mechanical 1700A Movt Watch-71.65 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


'Personal Tailor' what's all that about?


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I was able to apply welcm2u in the shopping cart for the Hamilton Khaki Automatic Chronograph.
> Hamilton H71416137 Watch , watches
> and it came out to $621 USD before the $37 rebate at BeFrugal. I don't need the watch so I did not pull the trigger but I do no have a chronograph in my collection and I like the mid-size case.
> 
> View attachment 9399394


Couldn't pass on this one, I hope its not too small. My count is now 3 new watches due to this thread Grrrrr!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Use AFLASH50 instead for free shipping too AND 5% befrugal cash back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I understand the history of the Bulova "Moon" watch, I just can't buy a moon watch without a "moon phase" complication. Nice watch and good deal though.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Just bought the Bulova Moonwatch came out to $291.50 after tax.
From what I've found
Lug Width: 20mm (hello nato straps!)
Lug to Lug: (53mm - a tad on the big side)
Diameter: 45mm

I'll see, may have to return or gift this if I don't like it (just because I can get away w/ a larger watch doesn't mean I want to). Currently I own the 96B229 and really like it, so I'm hoping for more of the same.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Spirit of the Watch said:


> Just bought the Bulova Moonwatch came out to $291.50 after tax.
> From what I've found
> Lug Width: 20mm (hello nato straps!)
> Lug to Lug: (53mm - a tad on the big side)
> ...


Yep I love mine and I paid about 50bux more net than the recent deal. Don't regret it a bit. I have a 6.5" wrist but I just don't give a hoot. It looks awesome. Even though I like the other Bulova, I didn't love it. But for the moon watch, it tickles the retro area I like as well as the modern. And plus I like the sandwich dial like dial. It has depth for a black faced watch! lol

Here's a recent nato pic as well as a more expensive MN strap


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Still waiting for a killer deal on the bracelet version of the Bulova Moon Watch. If only they didn't drill the lug holes in different places...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ki6h said:


> $275 Bulova Moon watch for a few hours with code FLASH50 at stage dot com
> 
> Moon Watch from Bulova -- the 96B251 -- is in stock and on sale for $275
> 
> ...


Missed the sale by 10 mins....bah!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jisham said:


> Is that a fingerprint? Shouldn't be there on a new watch.


That does look like a fingerprint on the inside of the crystal. I would not have seen it had you not pointed it out.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ordered on 9/14 (watch only-no straps) and 6 calendar days later, received! Pretty fast for UK even at First Class Royal Mail/USPS. 

Initial thought is that the build is what I expected. Nothing over the top, the pictures are true to what I had expected. For 53USD shipped, this is an awesome deal. Also got the watch pouch which is quite nice. Kinda has a chemical smell to it, but fine nonetheless. 

Funny I searched for reviews on the K4 V07 Watch Gecko and could not find any reviews or thoughts here on WUS and elsewhere. I found a few youtube vids reviewing mostly the staps they sell and they touch on a few of the watches sold, but nothing on this model or the other variant they offer. 

The pushers are very squishy. No firm click. Very smooshy. But that's fine, I wouldn't really use it all that much anyways. The movement is quartz and the date wheel moves as it should. The hands are nice and solid. Didn't try the lume out just yet. 

I immediately put it on a leather nato from cheapestnatostraps.com It looks perfect and just what I wanted. This scratched the pilot watch itch . 

Anyways here's some quick pics.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone who has bought the moonwatch from Stage know if they come with a Bulova warranty card?

Thanks!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Does anyone who has bought the moonwatch from Stage know if they come with a Bulova warranty card?
> 
> Thanks!


Their business model involves buying straight from the dealers and then selling to you. So if they're buying straight from Bulova..... they should be an AD in that case.
(Although, It doesn't actually say so). So unsure.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

On an off note, where did you get that beaded bracelet with the Knight Helmet on it?



kpjimmy said:


> Ordered on 9/14 (watch only-no straps) and 6 calendar days later, received! Pretty fast for UK even at First Class Royal Mail/USPS.
> 
> Initial thought is that the build is what I expected. Nothing over the top, the pictures are true to what I had expected. For 53USD shipped, this is an awesome deal. Also got the watch pouch which is quite nice. Kinda has a chemical smell to it, but fine nonetheless.
> 
> ...


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jmarkpatton said:


> On an off note, where did you get that beaded bracelet with the Knight Helmet on it?


Ah my buddy in Turkey hand makes these. Awesome quality. All three are his creations. The only negative is the ship times lol. But its normal 10 days normally in the US.

You can find him in IG @meninbracelets and tell him Jim L sent ya . He'll take care of you.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Not a deal, but worth sharing:
https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/181...door-stop-and-wipe-their-shoes-with-50-notes/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Not a deal, but worth sharing:
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/181...door-stop-and-wipe-their-shoes-with-50-notes/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah, that paragon of journalism, The Sun!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> Yep I love mine and I paid about 50bux more net than the recent deal. Don't regret it a bit. I have a 6.5" wrist but I just don't give a hoot. It looks awesome. Even though I like the other Bulova, I didn't love it. But for the moon watch, it tickles the retro area I like as well as the modern. And plus I like the sandwich dial like dial. It has depth for a black faced watch! lol
> 
> Here's a recent nato pic as well as a more expensive MN strap


Yeah, I think as long as it's comfortable, it should be fine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

eljay said:


> Hah, that paragon of journalism, The Sun!


Agree, but.. A flushed Rolex dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Agree, but.. A flushed Rolex dude!


Reminds me of Jazzpunk:









(Source)

I'll stop posting nonsense now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Agree, but.. A flushed Rolex dude!


One down, 30 million to go!


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

pmucha said:


> Croton Automatic for $25.00


I'd really like to read your impressions on this one after you've had a chance to wear it and observe accuracy. I can't tell you how many times I put it in the cart and changed my mind.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

cryptguard said:


> Catch of the day (https://www.catchoftheday.com.au/event/epic-g-shock-watch-restock-55419/)has a G-Shock sale on currently. DW9052-1DVR is $70AUD if you're a club catch member ($69/yr but free one month trial).
> Also a G-Shock shirt for $10AUD.
> Not sure about postage overseas though. Pic of watch from Casio site.
> 
> ...


I just checked with them. They don't ship overseas...


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> While I understand the history of the Bulova "Moon" watch, I just can't buy a moon watch without a "moon phase" complication. Nice watch and good deal though.


Moon phase indicator is only useful on earth


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Found a SKX009K1 on Overstock for 180.99. Easily found a 10% off coupon online to bring it to 162.89. No tax and free shipping.

Not sure if that qualifies as a bargain, but it seemed good to me. About $50 less than amazon and similar to joma (out of stock).

Now they sent me a 15% off coupon. Makes me want to pick up another one to tinker with some mods.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I'd really like to read your impressions on this one after you've had a chance to wear it and observe accuracy. I can't tell you how many times I put it in the cart and changed my mind.


I got more than a half dozen Crotons one time and found the quality to be underwhelming. I kept a big Pepsi bezel quartz diver that I like just fine for what it is.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the deal! For $58 mine has no issues. Shipping was quick with some extras from Geckota. Crystal and movement are all in fine order. Pretty cool watch with surprising good lume.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

boze said:


> I got more than a half dozen Crotons one time and found the quality to be underwhelming. I kept a big Pepsi bezel quartz diver that I like just fine for what it is.


I have one that actually turned out to be pretty decent. For $25 I'm pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Honey found code that made it *Total: $159.27*​


cfcfan81 said:


> Found a SKX009K1 on Overstock for 180.99. Easily found a 10% off coupon online to bring it to 162.89. No tax and free shipping.
> 
> Not sure if that qualifies as a bargain, but it seemed good to me. About $50 less than amazon and similar to joma (out of stock).
> 
> Now they sent me a 15% off coupon. Makes me want to pick up another one to tinker with some mods.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> I have one that actually turned out to be pretty decent. For $25 I'm pretty satisfied with it.


Yeah, not trying to hate or anything. My one Croton (an Aquamatic, I think it's called) is ultra affordable too. I guess a MDV would be a more proper use of the money but I prefer bigger watches.

While we're busy waiting for deals, what's the cheapest a new SRP775 ever gets? I saw $269 a few months ago but I think that was for the 777.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

boze said:


> While we're busy waiting for deals, what's the cheapest a new SRP775 ever gets? I saw $269 a few months ago but I think that was for the 777.


I think JCPenny has them 25% off plus an additional 15% which brings it down to $315.56. If you do it online, you might be able to get a percentage back as a rebate. If you purchase in-store, you might be able to convince them to stack an additional discount with opening a store credit card. It isn't allowed according to the fine print but store clerks and/or managers can override that if they are desperate enough to make a sale. And when _haven't_ JCPenny employees reeked of desperation?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Speaking of Bulova.
Not a moon watch but, cool none the less for about $150
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TPNW48Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Amazon 25% sale going on now.

The Fossil Del Ray in brown for $93 free shipping, this is Meca Quartz so no running seconds hand. I own the cream and love it so trying out the brown.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WM0RZWC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1









The Fossil Sport Edition (Root beer Speedy) for $154 free shipping, This has a seconds sub dial at 6 and the central hand for the chronograph as God intended. I own the Black / Blue panda. These are nice but, the case back is solid so check that out first not a big deal IMHO.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WM0RUUO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

A Tale of Two Moon Watches










Just got it in the mail. Thanks for the deal


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Not a deal, but worth sharing:
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/181...door-stop-and-wipe-their-shoes-with-50-notes/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cringe every time I see young people do this. They walk a long and lonely path in life only to find that money can't buy happiness. Such a pity.
I'm ashamed to admit that this kind of social media occurs too often in the Middle East as well.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> Amazon 25% sale going on now.


Is there a sale event going on right now? Could you please share the link to the main event?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm seeing - "up to 25% off" is there a code for 25% ?



CMA22inc said:


> Amazon 25% sale going on now.
> 
> The Fossil Del Ray in brown for $93 free shipping, this is Meca Quartz so no running seconds hand. I own the cream and love it so trying out the brown.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WM0RZWC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> ...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Is there a sale event going on right now? Could you please share the link to the main event?


Yup, my bad forgot that part. No code just priced as marked.
https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acs..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=N9393GSQ2HKCZM4E28R8


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

boze said:


> My Geckota flieger from last week's deal just arrived.
> 
> There's an irregular cloudiness covering the inside of most of the crystal that I've never seen on a watch in my limited experience. It looks like condensation.
> 
> You can see it in the pic below. Is this a WR problem and should I just holler at Watch Gecko to return it since it's sold out can't be replaced?


Message their support with pictures and a video too. I hear they have a great service.
If they said they don't have a replacement and their only option for you is to return it and get refund, try suggesting that see into fixing this locally and if they can "help" with the fees. Tell them that you _really like their watch and you don't want to part with it_. Trust me


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

CMA22inc said:


> Yup, my bad forgot that part. No code just priced as marked.
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=s9_acs..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=N9393GSQ2HKCZM4E28R8


I love my Del Rey too but the Amazon selection of 25% fashion watches this time around is not up to the standard of some of their other watch sale events.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

boze said:


> I love my Del Rey too but the Amazon selection of 25% fashion watches this time around is not up to the standard of some of their other watch sale events.


Agreed.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Holy cow. So many good deals.
> Instead of me grabbing a moon watch, I got yet another, different Bulova.
> Someone posted the Bulova Snorkels on Amazon a few days ago (Sorry I can't give a hat tip to the discoverer). I have some amazon gift cards, and I couldn't resist.
> There are 4 left from seller GiftStreet. There's a *5% discount at checkout* (no coupon code or anything), which takes it down to *$153 shipped. *It's like the moon watch, but less than half the price + 200m WR.
> ...


$119.70 now on AreaTrend. Run!

Don't forget the 8.3% rebates with befrugal.

https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wishmann said:


> $119.70 now on AreaTrend. Run!
> 
> Don't forget the 8.3% rebates with befrugal.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx


Holy Cow!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

wishmann said:


> $119.70 now on AreaTrend. Run!
> 
> Don't forget the 8.3% rebates with befrugal.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx


This is a true test of my will. 44mm is too big - that's what I am telling myself and I refuse to say otherwise.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

That is one hell of a deal on the Bulova. I'm going to say I can't live with the mineral crystal (but I know I really can...).


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Itubij said:


> This is a true test of my will. 44mm is too big - that's what I am telling myself and I refuse to say otherwise.


Hahaha.. That's exactly what I'm telling myself right now! It's a steal at $110, but I know I'll probably wear it for a week then put it in the bottom drawer and completely forget about it. I'd definitely buy it if it was 42mm or less. Would pay double if it were say 39mm with same specs.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Citizen® Eco-Drive® Avion Mens Brown Leather Strap Chronograph Watch CA4210-24E
$185.63 w/ coupon code extra34 
usually about $206 at Amazon, so a tiny savings here. 
Citizen® Eco-Drive® Avion Mens Brown Leather Strap Chronograph Watch CA4210-24E - JCPenney


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Message their support with pictures and a video too. I hear they have a great service.
> If they said they don't have a replacement and their only option for you is to return it and get refund, try suggesting that see into fixing this locally and if they can "help" with the fees. Tell them that you _really like their watch and you don't want to part with it_. Trust me


Should be a pretty easy fix. They just pop open the back, remove the movement, clean the crystal with some Rodico, then re-assemble. But on a brand new watch your better off having them take care of it under warranty, rather than doing it yourself or locally and voiding the warranty.

That said, I've heard nothing but good things about WatchGecko's service, although all of it is second hand. The downside is shipping from US (I presume) to UK and back will keep your brand new baby out of your hands for a while.

Contact their support, there's still a good chance of a happy ending here.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

cheehoo said:


> Moon phase indicator is only useful on earth


With a little bit of knowledge or where you are on the moon, it could also tell you if your on the dayside or nightside of the moon. But you could probably also tell that by looking up at the sun.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

wishmann said:


> $119.70 now on AreaTrend. Run!
> 
> Don't forget the 8.3% rebates with befrugal.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx


Does anybody know for sure if the bracelet is 20mm or 22mm?

I see conflicting reports from different sellers.


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Found a SKX009K1 on Overstock for 180.99. Easily found a 10% off coupon online to bring it to 162.89. No tax and free shipping.
> 
> Not sure if that qualifies as a bargain, but it seemed good to me. About $50 less than amazon and similar to joma (out of stock).
> 
> Now they sent me a 15% off coupon. Makes me want to pick up another one to tinker with some mods.


I can't seem to find the watch. Since they ship to Malaysia this would be a bargain for me. Could you send me the link through pm?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Here is link. 
Seiko Men's '5 Automatic' Blue-dial Water-resistant Automatic Watch - 15650060 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Seiko Seiko Men's Watches



billy_ngu said:


> I can't seem to find the watch. Since they ship to Malaysia this would be a bargain for me. Could you send me the link through pm?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Catalyzt said:


> Yeah, Bulova has been on a bit of a tear. I just bought a Bulova Tellaro a couple of days ago for $448.55
> 
> Really looking forward to its arrival, but a little nervous-- I'm an affordables guys, and this is more money than I have ever spent on a watch.
> 
> ...


Men's Tellaro Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Blue Dial | World of Watches

$469.99 - 20% off with WATCHWED = $375.99. 8% cashback makes it $345.91


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Maaaaaaaan, I'm loving my Moon Watch!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$191.99 after code WATCHWED. 8% cashback makes it $176.63.

Men's Precisionist Chrono Black IP SS Carbon Fiber Dial Black IP SS | World of Watches


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

jisham said:


> With a little bit of knowledge or where you are on the moon, it could also tell you if your on the dayside or nightside of the moon. But you could probably also tell that by looking up at the sun.


Fun fact: from your home on the moon, the earth stays in nearly the same spot in the sky all the time. Day or night, through the month and year, it'll be almost exactly where it was when you last saw it.

Apollo 8 saw the earth rise only because they were moving.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jomashop has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic (H32515535) for $435 - $10 off with coupon code CART10 in cart = $425 with free shipping. Has Swiss ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, a 40mm case, and black guilloche dial.







Also, certifiedwatchstore has the Hamilton H32505511 for a cool $409; but only 2 left in stock.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ki6h said:


> Fun fact: from your home on the moon, the earth stays in nearly the same spot in the sky all the time. Day or night, through the month and year, it'll be almost exactly where it was when you last saw it.
> 
> Apollo 8 saw the earth rise only because they were moving.


So mushroom brand watches could add a fake/non-functional "earth phase" complication that actually WORKS?

[Yes, I know the earth phase would change, even though it's relative position wouldn't, so I'm wrong.]


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Received the *Bulova Type A-15* at last, and I just have to admit; I originally had modest expectations, but the A-15 exceeded them all by a long shot!
I was originally under the impression that since it's an overpriced limited model I should expect a $300-$400 build watch at best,,, Boy was I wrong!! It all makes sense to me now how a 500 pieces launched 3 years ago completely vanished from the market, even in 2nd hand! Once you see it in person you just know it's a definitive keeper!

So as I mentioned, I thought it was just another hype like many hyped watches get for their history, but this proved to be a different case.
It's my first Bulova, and I'm already a Bulova fan! They really took their sweet time designing this. I know it's early for me to say, but I just can't think of anything bad about it! The case has a good hefty feel to it, but it wears super comfy even with the 3 crowns. The crowns serrated finish stops just a tad before the crowns' tip, and the tip is curved smoothly so the wearer doesn't feel the serrated lines against the skin. That's a first for me to be honest, and I didn't realize how much of a bother it was until I noticed it in the A-15. Also, the relatively small 18mm lugs size gives the case a bigger feel, so 40mm feels easily like 41.5mm but without actually being that big on the wrist surface. The fusion of two separate titanium/SS case parts with different finishing for each is also a first for my eyes. The VERY elevated crystal adds to the vintage feel. I think the watch has a complex attitude, with bright orange numerals in formal font on dead-black background, and polished/matte case finishing, it can roll as a sports watch and classical watch, EASY. The especially long but distinguishable hands make a perfect match to the old-fashioned chrono function; talk about x-factor! The dial detailing is spot-on! The ink/lume application on the face is spectacular! I forgot how much beauty this brings by having too many mid-range Seikos with average ink application. I'm still new to watch collecting, but the line between fine Swiss watchmaking and mid-range Japanese watchmaking is clear to me now, not to mention that This is without any doubt, a higher-tier watch than my Tissot Le Locle and PRC200. I'm beyond satisfied with the build, all around.

If I would be nitpicking, I guess I would've liked a better WR rating than 50mm, but I guess it's not that easy with three crowns and two separate case materials.

Anyways, I'm wearing it now and I can really sense how childishly happy I am. This watch brings joy to me. I'm indebted to you *Barry*. What a steal, brotha!

I took the advantage and opened up the new camera that also came with the mail and took some photos. The photos are in high resolution so early apologies. I'm trying to capture the case profile mainly, because I couldn't find high-res photos online for the case profile, so I hope these would give everyone an idea.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

boze said:


> Does anybody know for sure if the bracelet is 20mm or 22mm?
> 
> I see conflicting reports from different sellers.


I ran into the same problem, but the results of my research convinced me it's 22.

(a) Look at the pictures. If it's 20mm, then the bracelet would be a significant percentage smaller of the case. (cf. the Seiko Blumo.)
(b) The reputable places said 22mm
(c) WoW says "Band Width"- 20mm; "Band Width Between Lugs" - "22mm" That makes sense to me, that the bracelet would taper to 20mm. That's also probably why other sites copying specs would say the "strap width" is 20mm.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

jisham said:


> With a little bit of knowledge or where you are on the moon, it could also tell you if your on the dayside or nightside of the moon. But you could probably also tell that by looking up at the sun.


I tried typing this all out in a long explanation but a link to a video I found with a quick Google search explains it much better:

http://www.universetoday.com/115235/what-does-earth-look-like-from-the-moon/


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Ignore: double post


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

I own one. It's definitely 22. However the case covers the actual lugs so a 20mm strap works fine. I have an orange 20mm Obris Morgan on mine. Looks great. Sorry no pictures available...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

If you are in the mood for lobster

https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-98b247-watch-1681967845.aspx









$108 plus free express shipping with code ATEXPRESS


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Itubij said:


> If you are in the mood for lobster
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-98b247-watch-1681967845.aspx
> 
> ...


At first I wasn't sure what you meant by lobster... but it just clicked. Consequently, now I have a craving for lobster.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Itubij said:


> If you are in the mood for lobster
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-98b247-watch-1681967845.aspx
> 
> ...


I was looking at this one. It doesn't mention PVD that I can see,but it sure looks like it. 43MM too.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

The problem with good deals is that you try to find reasons to justify buying the watch, even though in reality you might not wear it often.
I like this one, I think, but having purchased (expensive) watches recently, the WAF (wife acceptance factor) is currently pretty low.



Itubij said:


> If you are in the mood for lobster
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-98b247-watch-1681967845.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow-- you guys have been at this a lot longer than I have! Nice catch, Ryan.

My $445 Tellaro should be arriving today; my question is this: Should I repurchase the watch from WOW and attempt to return the one that arrives today (it's Amazon, so no harm no foul if I do)?

I guess my concern is that I think I remember hearing that WOW sometimes canceled orders. It would be great to save $100, but part of me is thinking don't push my luck-- a bird in the hand, and all that. What do you guys think? What are the odds I could get this watch into the cart with all the discounts at WOW and then have the deal fall through?

Of course, I'll check the timekeeping on today's Tellaro overnight, and that will factor into the decision. If it's + or - 20 seconds or more, or has any other possible defects, I'll be more tempted to try again. If it's in perfect condition, and is + or - 10 or less, I'll be more inclined to keep it. $445 still seems like a very good price for this watch.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> The problem with good deals is that you try to find reasons to justify buying the watch, even though in reality you might not wear it often.
> I like this one, I think, but having purchased (expensive) watches recently, the WAF (wife acceptance factor) is currently pretty low.


WAF..... Hahahahahahhaaa!!!!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Watchomatic said:


> the WAF (wife acceptance factor) is currently pretty low.


hahaha WAF, that's the best thing I've heard all week.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Bulova Unisex Accutron II - 96B206 Stainless Steel Watch (Silver) for sale on Amazon for USD 153.04

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I6BN1Y2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Hope this helps


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, got my A-15 yesterday # 283, shmaiz3r has said it all

Thanks Barry!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Or in case you r single WAF translates to wallet acceptance factor .....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

theague said:


> hahaha WAF, that's the best thing I've heard all week.


Originally used (I believe) by audiophiles negotiating space for ungainly equipment in a fussy wife-furnished family/livingroom.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Originally used (I believe) by audiophiles negotiating space for ungainly equipment in a fussy wife-furnished family/livingroom.


You are right. I have seen it used for home theater PC s setups where a high WAF would involve simple, shiny and always working, as opposed to something complex that breaks and requires constant tweaking (with ongoing complaints from the wife)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

pook187 said:


> Maaaaaaaan, I'm loving my Moon Watch!


You must be over the moon with the watch...Congrats!


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> You must be over the moon with the watch...Congrats!


He loves it to the moon and back.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Itubij said:


> If you are in the mood for lobster
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-98b247-watch-1681967845.aspx
> 
> ...


3min ago i wasn't even aware of the existence of this watch and now i own one.! thanks for the heads up ☝


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Glycine Airman GMT Auto from Authorized Dealer $799. I know they are under the Invicta umbrella now, but seems to be a good deal...

Glycine Men&apos;s 3927 191 LB9B Airman 17 Sphair Swiss Made Automatic GMT Watch | eBay


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^ that's a really nice glycine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Ryan, (or anyone) how do you get the 8% cash back from WOW? Still trying to figure that out...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Catalyzt said:


> Ryan, (or anyone) how do you get the 8% cash back from WOW? Still trying to figure that out...


31 World of Watches Coupons & 8% Cash Back for Sep 2016


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Befrugal Cash Back site



Catalyzt said:


> Ryan, (or anyone) how do you get the 8% cash back from WOW? Still trying to figure that out...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

jlow28 said:


> Thanks for the deal! For $58 mine has no issues. Shipping was quick with some extras from Geckota. Crystal and movement are all in fine order. Pretty cool watch with surprising good lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Mine has been sitting at a USPS sorting facility 40 minutes from here for the last 72 hours and I'm starting to get annoyed. Can't understand what the hold up is unless the package was misplaced???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Watchomatic said:


> You are right. I have seen it used for home theater PC s setups where a high WAF would involve simple, shiny and always working, as opposed to something complex that breaks and requires constant tweaking (with ongoing complaints from the wife)
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


then I'm allowed any watch that I want after settling for Sonos!


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Received the *Bulova Type A-15* at last, and I just have to admit; I originally had modest expectations, but the A-15 exceeded them all by a long shot!
> I was originally under the impression that since it's an overpriced limited model I should expect a $300-$400 build watch at best,,, Boy was I wrong!! It all makes sense to me now how a 500 pieces launched 3 years ago completely vanished from the market, even in 2nd hand! Once you see it in person you just know it's a definitive keeper!
> 
> So as I mentioned, I thought it was just another hype like many hyped watches get for their history, but this proved to be a different case.
> ...


I feel like I missed the party. How do I become indebted to Barry? 😋 But seriously, the watch looks great on you. Where and how much, please.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Glycine Airman GMT Auto from Authorized Dealer $799. I know they are under the Invicta umbrella now, but seems to be a good deal...
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3927 191 LB9B Airman 17 Sphair Swiss Made Automatic GMT Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9429090


Just a note on Glycine. I just received a two tone combat sub and the bezel is frozen in place and I'm not talking about tight or it wiggles it is as if it is welded. I wrote the ad i bought it from who reported that glycine responded that they intend them to be tight, despite my description that I cannot move it in any way, not even the width of a hair. Glycine further responded that they are hand made and checked so I am supposed to take it to the closest ad, which is 300 miles away. This is a brand new watch. Am I wrong in having concerns of sending it to an ad to unstick the bezel? I fell the seller should handle this or return/replace the watch. Any thoughts?


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Is the protective plastic still covering the crystal and the bezel of your Glycine with the stuck bezel?

I had that happen to one of my watches. I was quite puzzled until I realized what was happening.


Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If you purchased it from a "legitimate" source (and I imagine they must be, since you said they're an AD), don't they have a return policy?



Canyon55 said:


> Just a note on Glycine. I just received a two tone combat sub and the bezel is frozen in place and I'm not talking about tight or it wiggles it is as if it is welded. I wrote the ad i bought it from who reported that glycine responded that they intend them to be tight, despite my description that I cannot move it in any way, not even the width of a hair. Glycine further responded that they are hand made and checked so I am supposed to take it to the closest ad, which is 300 miles away. This is a brand new watch. Am I wrong in having concerns of sending it to an ad to unstick the bezel? I fell the seller should handle this or return/replace the watch. Any thoughts?


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> Looks great. Mine has been sitting at a USPS sorting facility 40 minutes from here for the last 72 hours and I'm starting to get annoyed. Can't understand what the hold up is unless the package was misplaced???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me as well, 
September 16, 2016 , 5:18 pm
Processed Through Facility
ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS) 


Finally got an update and its heading towards me now. Hopefully it'll get here by friday.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

stage12m said:


> Same for me as well,
> September 16, 2016 , 5:18 pm
> Processed Through Facility
> ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS)
> ...


Mine seems to have just updated. Will have it tomorrow or Friday as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

It really is a nice piece, well done Bulova!

In MY perfect world it would canted 60˚ clockwise (like the old pilots watches made for reading while your hand is on the yoke of a bomber) and be a handwind.

Thanks Barry for the heads up, best deal this year (those KonTiki's are everywhere....).



shmaiz3r said:


> Received the *Bulova Type A-15* at last, and I just have to admit; I originally had modest expectations, but the A-15 exceeded them all by a long shot!
> I was originally under the impression that since it's an overpriced limited model I should expect a $300-$400 build watch at best,,, Boy was I wrong!! It all makes sense to me now how a 500 pieces launched 3 years ago completely vanished from the market, even in 2nd hand! Once you see it in person you just know it's a definitive keeper!
> 
> So as I mentioned, I thought it was just another hype like many hyped watches get for their history, but this proved to be a different case.
> ...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Canyon55 said:


> Just a note on Glycine. I just received a two tone combat sub and the bezel is frozen in place and I'm not talking about tight or it wiggles it is as if it is welded. I wrote the ad i bought it from who reported that glycine responded that they intend them to be tight, despite my description that I cannot move it in any way, not even the width of a hair. Glycine further responded that they are hand made and checked so I am supposed to take it to the closest ad, which is 300 miles away. This is a brand new watch. Am I wrong in having concerns of sending it to an ad to unstick the bezel? I fell the seller should handle this or return/replace the watch. Any thoughts?


No way, the AD or Glycine should have offered to let you send it in and have it fixed. That is some pretty shoddy customer service and the excuse from Glycine on top of that is laughable. So 100% of their watches come out from the assembly line 100% perfect? Yea right.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Pretty sharp-looking VSA quartz chronograph from Ashford's eBay site. It's about $50 more on their website, and nobody else comes close to this price - $99. I've seen the Base Camp three-hander for prices like that before but don't recall seeing the chrono this low.

Victorinox Swiss Army Active Base Camp Men&apos;s Quartz Watch 241465 | eBay


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

If it was me I would call the A.D. I purchased it from and tell them to have a watch picked up at their expense to be repaired or replaced. If they gave me any kind of back talk I'd call my credit card company to stop the payment and tell them that the seller sold me a defective watch and has refused to honor the warranty. See how fast they take care of you when they no longer have the watch or your money.



Canyon55 said:


> Just a note on Glycine. I just received a two tone combat sub and the bezel is frozen in place and I'm not talking about tight or it wiggles it is as if it is welded. I wrote the ad i bought it from who reported that glycine responded that they intend them to be tight, despite my description that I cannot move it in any way, not even the width of a hair. Glycine further responded that they are hand made and checked so I am supposed to take it to the closest ad, which is 300 miles away. This is a brand new watch. Am I wrong in having concerns of sending it to an ad to unstick the bezel? I fell the seller should handle this or return/replace the watch. Any thoughts?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

boze said:


> I got more than a half dozen Crotons one time and found the quality to be underwhelming. I kept a big Pepsi bezel quartz diver that I like just fine for what it is.


I bought a couple a while back and with out even trying them on, sent them back. They looked a lot better on Amazon.

Sure they were cheap, but they really felt cheap, sloppy and were back in the box within five minutes.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> 31 World of Watches Coupons & 8% Cash Back for Sep 2016


Thank you, Ryan and Dart.

Weird situation-- the first watch arrived, but the crown would not move to position 3 (the second click) so the watch could not be set.

That made the decision easy-- return the first order, buy the second one at a discount-- though not as easy as I'd like, because I was fighting the clock for the 20% discount, and WOW charged tax, and I couldn't wait for to hear the answer about the BeFrugal coupon because I had to race to the Amazon locker.

So I guess I missed the BeFrugal discount (unless there's some way to apply it retroactively, which I doubt.)

But-- you guys still saved me $35 even after tax, so I am very grateful for that! (Assuming the second watch is not also a dud.)

Valjoux 7750 chrono for $409 out the door... seems to good to be true.

BTW, the Tellaro looks fantastic-- it's really solid, does not seem like it will wear too large on my 6.5, pusher action precise...

Oh, let's hope this works... fingers crossed...


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

RTea said:


> No way, the AD or Glycine should have offered to let you send it in and have it fixed. That is some pretty shoddy customer service and the excuse from Glycine on top of that is laughable. So 100% of their watches come out from the assembly line 100% perfect? Yea right.


I also just bought a Glycine Combat sub from Klepsoo. After waiting 40 days, I received it to find they sent the wrong model. I wrote them explaining the situation and they required me to take multiple photos of the watch and bar codes to verify it was the wrong model! After days of "negotiation" I finally received a return shipping label. Not impressed so far...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

pook187 said:


> Maaaaaaaan, I'm loving my Moon Watch!


Alright alright alright----I'm jealous already!!!

But hey, let's not forget that the man who was flight director for each Apollo mission that put men on the moon, Apollo 11-17---including for Apollo 13, an almost doomed mission that through great ingenuity and timing was saved, THAT instrumental guy, calling the shots---> Gene Krantz----wore a humble SEIKO 5, Model 6119 8460!!!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

It was but when I couldn't get it to move i took off the plastic


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> If you purchased it from a "legitimate" source (and I imagine they must be, since you said they're an AD), don't they have a return policy?


Yes they do, I wish I had read it before purchasing but numerous people have purchased from them. They charge a 10% restocking fee and the paypal charges


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Yes they do, I wish I had read it before purchasing but numerous people have purchased from them. They charge a 10% restocking fee and the paypal charges


No sense beating around the bush. You're talking about klepsoo, aren't you?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm a disgrace.

A weak willed milksop without two droplets of self control to rub together.

Here I am, preaching about how I'm a-burying my treasure, immovable, resolute, until the expected torrent of bargains come Black Friday.

Then along comes a brand new Raymond Weil Freelancer Titanium chronograph for the corking price of $689, and my will crumbles like a century-old biscuit.

Where's a pillory and some rotten vegetables when you need 'em.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

paper cup said:


> I feel like I missed the party. How do I become indebted to Barry?  But seriously, the watch looks great on you. Where and how much, please.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


This model is limited to 500 watches.
20 days ago, ~11 pieces appeared in Amazon. They were priced at $365 which was crazy because this model was sold out online for $750-$1200. *Barry *noticed it and gave us the heads up here, and we got em all.
We think these watches were mislabeled when the seller received them, so they were also priced wrong. The watch box is also different than the officially issued box. It was a lucky coincidence, that's for sure.

Seeing how successful this model was, maybe Bulova will make another batch in a different model# with minimum changes. I'm just speculating, but who knows... they hit the jackpot with this and it'd be beneficial to them to take advantage of being the parent and sell more before other companies flood the market with homages... Which I haven't seen ANY so far.
Come on Bulova, dooo ittt!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice. Not a disgrace at all...where was this deal that I missed?



BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm a disgrace.
> 
> A weak willed milksop without two droplets of self control to rub together.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Very nice. Not a disgrace at all...where was this deal that I missed?


Here, but I got the last one. Price surged back up to $2.5k now, but I'm pretty sure that they're out of stock anyway (that '1 in Stock' is mine )

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...matic-grey-dial-mens-watch-7745-ti-05659.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Here, but I got the last one. Price surged back up to $2.5k now, but I'm pretty sure that they're out of stock anyway (that '1 in Stock' is mine )
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...matic-grey-dial-mens-watch-7745-ti-05659.html


Really nice looking watch that i have never seen before, congrats!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Very nice. Not a disgrace at all...where was this deal that I missed?


Jomadeals.com and ebay seller "leperfect" have had it for less than US$700 in the recent past, so keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Ended up 221usd after conversion without the codes. Didn't bother to proceed after doing the math. Amazingly using the link u gave me it work, And searching for it doesn't come up with anything. Thanks for the help, kinda suck here, not being able to get good deals haha


mannal said:


> Here is link.
> Seiko Men's '5 Automatic' Blue-dial Water-resistant Automatic Watch - 15650060 - Overstock.com Shopping - Big Discounts on Seiko Seiko Men's Watches
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Ended up 221 had before codes didn't bother to proceed with the discounts after I did the math. Thanks for your help man, kinda sucks to be here in Malaysia haha. Amazingly your link work and searching for it yields nothing


billy_ngu said:


> cfcfan81 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a SKX009K1 on Overstock for 180.99. Easily found a 10% off coupon online to bring it to 162.89. No tax and free shipping.
> ...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm a disgrace.
> 
> A weak willed milksop without two droplets of self control to rub together.


This is very serious, mate. 
The only way to regain your self- respect is to pass that deal on to a fellow WIS. 
And I'm here to help you, brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

billy_ngu said:


> Ended up 221 had before codes didn't bother to proceed with the discounts after I did the math. Thanks for your help man, kinda sucks to be here in Malaysia haha. Amazingly your link work and searching for it yields nothing


I think they are out of stock now. Pretty sure once they are gone they just don't appear on the site anymore.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Canyon55 said:


> Yes they do, I wish I had read it before purchasing but numerous people have purchased from them. They charge a 10% restocking fee and the paypal charges


Just file a chargeback with your CC or Paypal/eBay for item not as described. You're wasting time jumping through all these hoops.


----------



## eggs_and_b (Jun 18, 2016)

I was considering this one at the Amazon almost low camel price of $138. At $107 I went for it, thanks. Tried the free express shipping code but I live in Canada so we'll see if that works in the end.



Itubij said:


> If you are in the mood for lobster
> 
> View attachment 9426946
> 
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

You are welcome. I couldn't locate the code Honey used to get mine under $160. When I went back, honey could not locate it (yes, I cleared my cookies and cache). Overstock shipped mine yesterday.



billy_ngu said:


> Ended up 221usd after conversion without the codes. Didn't bother to proceed after doing the math. Amazingly using the link u gave me it work, And searching for it doesn't come up with anything. Thanks for the help, kinda suck here, not being able to get good deals haha


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Site search is not working. Here is the link: https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...338799/product.html?TID=MyAcct:MO:OR:ProdName

I did not try Honey this morning.



cfcfan81 said:


> I think they are out of stock now. Pretty sure once they are gone they just don't appear on the site anymore.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I thought recent sentiment was not to take advantage of Vendor price mistakes. As I remember some folks felt that way about the $1.00 test product on Amazon sold by Mainspring Botique. So please do the right thing and return the watches or send them some additional money.
(If your too embarrassed to return it , then send it to me and cleanse your mind and soul of ill gotten gain.)



shmaiz3r said:


> This model is limited to 500 watches.
> 20 days ago, ~11 pieces appeared in Amazon. They were priced at $365 which was crazy because this model was sold out online for $750-$1200. *Barry *noticed it and gave us the heads up here, and we got em all.
> We think these watches were mislabeled when the seller received them, so they were also priced wrong. The watch box is also different than the officially issued box. It was a lucky coincidence, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Glycine Airman GMT Auto from Authorized Dealer $799. I know they are under the Invicta umbrella now, but seems to be a good deal...
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3927 191 LB9B Airman 17 Sphair Swiss Made Automatic GMT Watch | eBay


Thanks for the heads up! I did not bite on this one, but had been looking at airman GMT's for a long time.... so I did bite on one of their quartz airman gmt listings at the massive price of 479. This guy is running a lot of sweet deals on glycine, and while invicta buying them may long term have an effect, these are pre "invicta deal" watches. They are good stuff.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> You must be over the moon with the watch...Congrats!





Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> He loves it to the moon and back.


Stop it you two, before I moon you both!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

coopc said:


> At first I wasn't sure what you meant by lobster... but it just clicked. Consequently, now I have a craving for lobster.


I still don't get it... is it because they wanted something with a hard shell, and oyster was already taken?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> This model is limited to 500 watches.
> 20 days ago, ~11 pieces appeared in Amazon. They were priced at $365 which was crazy because this model was sold out online for $750-$1200. *Barry *noticed it and gave us the heads up here, and we got em all.
> We think these watches were mislabeled when the seller received them, so they were also priced wrong. The watch box is also different than the officially issued box. It was a lucky coincidence, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


There is also a PVD version that is not a limited edition, and still available:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SC7VV8S/

IMHO, I like the color combination better on this one than the LE, but it is a bit pricy for me at the current price. 3xcamels shows the price does drop occasionally, just please don't buy them all out from under me when they do.


----------



## quikpb (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome find on the Pepsi SKX009. Thanks for sharing. There are a couple ways to make this deal sweeter. I was able to save about another $10. Out-of-pocket was ~$150.

Little extra (5 minutes) of legwork:

#1: Go to raise.com and add two overstock gift cards (discounted about 7.3%), in the amounts of $100 and $50 to your cart.
#2: Sign up at splender.com (cashback portal), search for raise.com, and click link offering 2% cashback and $5 off first gift card purchase at raise.com (coupon code SAVE5 while checking out). Buy the gift cards.
#3: Go to raise.com, search for overstock, and click link to launch 4% cashback and 10% off purchase.
#4: Apply gift cards to order at overstock. My total after was $12 and some change. Put that on your credit card. (side note: in order to apply gift cards, you have to sign up for overstock.com account).
#5: Patiently await a beautiful watch!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

This is probably old news to you veteran watch addicts but I just found out I get an extra 3% bonus when I dump my BeFrugal balance into Amazon credit. It's not a lot but I'll take it!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

jisham said:


> I still don't get it... is it because they wanted something with a hard shell, and oyster was already taken?


That's the name/nickname for the watch.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> This model is limited to 500 watches.
> 20 days ago, ~11 pieces appeared in Amazon. They were priced at $365 which was crazy because this model was sold out online for $750-$1200. *Barry *noticed it and gave us the heads up here, and we got em all.
> We think these watches were mislabeled when the seller received them, so they were also priced wrong. The watch box is also different than the officially issued box. It was a lucky coincidence, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for filling me in. It looks like I did, in fact, miss the party. 
Best to all.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Gemnation has a deal of the day on the Alpina - Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model AL-525S4E6 for $395.00 Seems like a nice watch but silver hands on a silver dial is something I have a hard time seeing these days.

Alpina Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model: AL-525S4E6


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Gemnation has a deal of the day on the Alpina - Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model AL-525S4E6 for $395.00 Seems like a nice watch but silver hands on a silver dial is something I have a hard time seeing these days.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model: AL-525S4E6


Was just going to share this but Joeybones beat me to it. Thanks very much.

Looks like an awesome watch. Anyone has one and can comment on it ?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ianwurn said:


> Was just going to share this but Joeybones beat me to it. Thanks very much.
> 
> Looks like an awesome watch. Anyone has one and can comment on it ?


I recently got the blue version on bracelet when they had their Alpina sale a few weeks ago. Actually, the black dial was on sale and not the blue one but they gave me the same deal for $495. If you like the white dial and prefer the leather strap, this is a good deal for $395.

But keep in mind:



> Daily Deals cannot be returned or exchanged, but still qualify for warranty and other terms.


So spend just a bit more if you want one on a bracelet, different dial color, and/or the possibility of returns. But regardless which dial or strap/bracelet, I think it is an awesome watch for those prices.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice, but I think their logo is too large for my tastes.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm a disgrace.
> 
> A weak willed milksop without two droplets of self control to rub together.
> 
> ...


At least its a very good looking watch. And I bet it is rotten vegetable resistant to at least 100m.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Gemnation has this Alpina for $395. 
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Al...il&utm_term=0_32e9dee1b7-f08d14d36a-355950509

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Plus 7% through befrugal. Really nice price on a great watch.



RyanPatrick said:


> Gemnation has this Alpina for $395.
> Alpina Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model: AL-525S4E6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

nachodaddy said:


> I'd really like to read your impressions on this one after you've had a chance to wear it and observe accuracy. I can't tell you how many times I put it in the cart and changed my mind.


I haven't owned this watch long enough to comment on accuracy, but for the price, it's a nice watch. Fit and finish seems fine and it wears nice on the wrist. Sure, the band is cheap, but what can you expect in this price range. I might put it on a leather strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

wishmann said:


> $119.70 now on AreaTrend. Run!
> 
> Don't forget the 8.3% rebates with befrugal.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx


I'm tempted even though I already own an orange Bulova Snorkel. Unfortunately AreaTrend will only ship to Canada with DHL. Last time I received a watch through DHL, i got charged huge brokerage fees. Something like $100+ on a $300 watch. Never again.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

TK Maxx (UK) have the Avi-8 Curtiss Tomahawk for a reasonable price - £59.99.
Interesting design.















They have a few other Avi-8 watches available as well.

I think the Fly boy would be my pick, on a different strap.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

DEAL ALERT. DEAL ALERT.
HAMILTON OFFICER MECHANICAL CERTIFIED WATCH STORE
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-stainless-steel-watch-h69619533.html


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> DEAL ALERT. DEAL ALERT.
> HAMILTON OFFICER MECHANICAL CERTIFIED WATCH STORE
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-stainless-steel-watch-h69619533.html
> View attachment 9436882


Your link takes me to a price of $358.98. They are selling the same watch on Ebay for $178.75! Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Brown Strap Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch H69619533 | eBay

$178.75 seems like a steal for this so I grabbed one for myself.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

The Watchery on eBay has the Invicta 17314 Speedway for $48 with free shipping.







And for the haters, invicta flame suit on.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Coopc, Yeah. The seller on ebay is the same company, Certified Watch Store. It is an amazing price. I "stole" it from their website as soon as i saw the price.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

All gone!



coopc said:


> Your link takes me to a price of $358.98. They are selling the same watch on Ebay for $178.75! Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Brown Strap Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch H69619533 | eBay
> 
> $178.75 seems like a steal for this so I grabbed one for myself.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And gone!



coopc said:


> Your link takes me to a price of $358.98. They are selling the same watch on Ebay for $178.75! Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Brown Strap Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch H69619533 | eBay
> 
> $178.75 seems like a steal for this so I grabbed one for myself.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

My Geckota arrived today. The included a nice carrying pouch and some other items/tools. No free strap like an earlier poster received. For $52 it seems pretty nice but I can see this big mineral glass crystal getting lots of scratches. 









*edit/ dug out this strap I've had sitting in a box for 2 years with nothing to put it on. The buckle is gold toned but a close enough match to the case for now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

coopc said:


> Your link takes me to a price of $358.98. They are selling the same watch on Ebay for $178.75! Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Brown Strap Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch H69619533 | eBay
> 
> $178.75 seems like a steal for this so I grabbed one for myself.


Wow, Thanks! I almost bought that watch a couple of weeks ago for just over $325. Had to snag one of these. That's the best price that I've ever seen on a new Hamilton mechanical.

The same place also has this one for $203.75:

Hamilton Jazzmaster Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Mens Watch H32505751 | eBay









If I didn't already have a Jazzmaster Slim I would have snagged this as well.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Still $178 on Jet.com - not sure but may be the same seller...

https://jet.com/product/detail/7650...15&gclid=CNClytqApM8CFYopMgods1kNYw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93.



platinumEX said:


> Still $178 on Jet.com - not sure but may be the same seller...
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/7650...15&gclid=CNClytqApM8CFYopMgods1kNYw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

coopc said:


> Your link takes me to a price of $358.98. They are selling the same watch on Ebay for $178.75!
> 
> $178.75 seems like a steal for this so I grabbed one for myself.


Nice find! Let me know if you decide not to keep it and I'll buy it from you. =)


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Wow, Thanks! I almost bought that watch a couple of weeks ago for just over $325. Had to snag one of these. That's the best price that I've ever seen on a new Hamilton mechanical.
> 
> The same place also has this one for $203.75:
> 
> ...


That's good looking. Great affordable substitute for a Rolex day date or Tudor date day. Unfortunately no more purchases for me for a good long while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

mannal said:


> Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93.


Yeah, I don't qualify for that discount myself. I've bought several watches from them. But what an awesome price..... $150 for a mechanical Hammy!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

mannal said:


> Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93.


I grabbed one for myself as well with the same code - I was just about to post it. Going thru Befrugal also earns you 2.5% cash back. I did have to pay tax, though.

Hopefully not the same seller as eBay and they're actually available. I did grab one on eBay as a birthday gift for my brother. I'd been shopping around online for the past couple hours looking for a decent sapphire crystal watch for him. Doesn't get better than this for the price.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-stainless-steel-watch-h69619533.html
Their Website still says they have 4 more in stock. Use SUMMERTIME for $10 off.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Didn't care too much for that other Hamilton so checked to see what other models they have.

CWS also has the Pan Europ available for $303. I haven't followed these closely but I think they usually are $600+. Always liked these Pan Europ and $303 was too hard to resist so I bought one.

There were 5 left, now there are only 4. The blue dial seems very desirable but I already have several blue watches and the grey looks quite nice as well. Good deal?

Edit: Sold out on eBay in under 10 minutes! Guess it was a pretty good deal.

Hamilton Men&apos;s H35415781 Timeless Class Analog Automatic Self Wind Grey Watch | eBay


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Seems like someone hit the "Discount all the Hamilton's" button.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> Didn't care too much for that other Hamilton so checked to see what other models they have.
> 
> CWS also has the Pan Europ available for $303. I haven't followed these closely but I think they usually are $600+. Always liked these Pan Europ and $303 was too hard to resist so I bought one.
> 
> ...


You and me both, along with this...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow, all gone! I was headed there too. A Pan-Europ for $300 is crazy


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I thought recent sentiment was not to take advantage of Vendor price mistakes. As I remember some folks felt that way about the $1.00 test product on Amazon sold by Mainspring Botique. So please do the right thing and return the watches or send them some additional money.
> (If your too embarrassed to return it , then send it to me and cleanse your mind and soul of ill gotten gain.)


The seller '_decided' _to fulfill the purchase without any disagreements. No arm twisting was involved. How is this comparable to the $1 watch which they outright _declined _to sell and _explained their error_, and yet still got complaints? You must have a weird sense of humor.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93.


Me too lol. We're out of control.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys.
I don't know if their Ebay store is using the same stock their website is using however the Pan Europ and the Mechanical Hammy are still available on their website.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-stainless-steel-watch-h69619533.html

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...g-display-automatic-self-wind-grey-watch.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Swiss ETA auto for $113.75

Guess GC Classica Automatic Grey Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch X84003G5S | eBay


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> This model is limited to 500 watches.
> 20 days ago, ~11 pieces appeared in Amazon. They were priced at $365 which was crazy because this model was sold out online for $750-$1200. *Barry *noticed it and gave us the heads up here, and we got em all.
> We think these watches were mislabeled when the seller received them, so they were also priced wrong. The watch box is also different than the officially issued box. It was a lucky coincidence, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


As happy as I am with the watch, I continue to be even more thrilled that so many of us were able to get in on this deal and seem to be enjoying the watch.

It was strange that it was listed on Amazon under the wrong reference number (even for other vendors) but the correct number was in the description. I actually don't believe it was a pricing error though as this vendor had it listed at $995 for quite some time. Maybe they could have sold more at that price had they corrected the listing.

On a side note, I excitedly opened an envelope from Bulova today with the new strap and&#8230; it was exactly the same size (8 1/2 inches) as the original. I'm hoping that it was just a packing error but I have a feeling this is the only size. Waiting to hear back from Bulova.

Meanwhile, enjoying the watch today.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

You have GOT to be kidding me...

Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Silver Watch H78615355 | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive for $49.50

Citizen Men&apos;s BJ6475 18E "Drive" ion Plated Stainless Steel Watch Black Leather | eBay


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, just placed the order for the pan europ from the website directly, now it says only 3 left. Heres hoping i wont get a cancellation email. Thanks again!



MstrDabbles said:


> Hey guys.
> I don't know if their Ebay store is using the same stock their website is using however the Pan Europ and the Mechanical Hammy are still available on their website.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-stainless-steel-watch-h69619533.html
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...g-display-automatic-self-wind-grey-watch.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me...
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Silver Watch H78615355 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9437274


That's a solid watch. Get it!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

falcondrgn said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just placed the order for the pan europ from the website directly, now it says only 3 left. Heres hoping i wont get a cancellation email. Thanks again!


Ordered a Pan Europ from the site as well...2 left. However, assuming their eBay store shows real-time inventory, I am expecting a cancellation. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

$178? Now that's a deal!



coopc said:


> Your link takes me to a price of $358.98. They are selling the same watch on Ebay for $178.75! Hamilton Khaki Field Mens Brown Strap Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch H69619533 | eBay
> 
> $178.75 seems like a steal for this so I grabbed one for myself.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> That's a solid watch. Get it!


That's the thing though, I already have it! I got it a few months back for what I considered a good deal at about $340 so that's why this price seems very impressive to me.

Great watch by the way!


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

And just like that all gone on the website.



BrandonR said:


> Ordered a Pan Europ from the site as well...2 left. However, assuming their eBay store shows real-time inventory, I am expecting a cancellation. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I think Certified Watch Store may be associated with JomaShop in some way. The Pan Europ still shows on Joma's site for more than double, so maybe they will pull some of that stock to fulfill eBay and website orders (assuming they are related).


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for posting. I bought 4 new Hamis. CWS is crazy!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$360.81. Gone!

Oris Men&apos;s 73576414364MB BC3 Sportsman Day Date Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch | eBay


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

The Jazzmaster daydate apparently had a pricing mistake so I went with the Slim Auto instead.

Holy cow what a deal. $211 + shpping = 2824 + Sapphire --- WOW

Hamilton Jazzmaster Series Mens Watch H38515555 | eBay

Still a bit salty I missed out on the $300 Pan europ though.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

papa_E said:


> The Jazzmaster daydate apparently had a pricing mistake so I went with the Slim Auto instead.
> 
> Holy cow what a deal. $211 + shpping = 2824 + Sapphire --- WOW
> 
> ...


The day date is showing at the $202 price on their website (as of a few minutes ago). Why do you say it was a pricing mistake?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There is one of these left for $178.75. Gone!

Hamillton Valiant Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch H39515134 7585016467830 | eBay


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> The day date is showing at the $202 price on their website (as of a few minutes ago). Why do you say it was a pricing mistake?


I tried to checkout on eBay and there was en error on checkout saying that the seller has updated the pricing. Also, when I refresh my browser it now shows as $596.


----------



## dperhot (Apr 22, 2015)

I really want a blue Pan europ, but Im too late. Website says it still has 4 gray ones...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> DEAL ALERT. DEAL ALERT.
> HAMILTON OFFICER MECHANICAL CERTIFIED WATCH STORE
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ack-dial-stainless-steel-watch-h69619533.html
> View attachment 9436882


My guess is you made the day / week / month of several folks on the forum...that's assuming that we don't all get deal cancellation emails...Hats of to you wherever you are and have a truly awesome evening and weekend.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

papa_E said:


> I tried to checkout on eBay and there was en error on checkout saying that the seller has updated the pricing. Also, when I refresh my browser it now shows as $596.


That saved me from buying one too...


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

For the folks still looking for CWS deals, there's a MIDO multifort (brown and gold) for 262$...betting its the lowest in a very long time.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rt-mens-watch-brown-dial-automatic.html#img-0


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm kinda proud of myself. I bought no Hamis tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

I decide not to check this thread religiously for the day so I can binge watch Narcos... and I miss out on two Hamiltons... UGH!


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Another Bulova Longwood precisionist - Gold two tone on bracelet - just over 100$ - another all time low deal (someone had got it on the forum as a Store worn with scratches for just under 100) and this is Brand new

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...sionist-longwood-two-tone-bracelet-watch.html


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

It's taking the strength of God for me not to get this Oris Big Crown.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$328.75. Great price on an ugly watch. Is it supposed to be a railroad crossing?

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...analog-silver-dial-men-s-watch-h72515585.html


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Man after this Hamilton frenzy, this deal looks very cold but I'm posting it anyways:

http://www.watchstation.com is having 20% of 1 sale item or 30% off of 2 sale items with code FALLSALE. Zodiac Sea Dragon or Zodiac Super Sea Wolf + 20mm Fossil nylon two piece nato looking strap for $405.64 with code FALLSALE and Befrugal 5% cashback. I believe the last deal on these had them for a hair under $450.



Zodiac Sea Dragon:


Zodiac Sea Wolf:


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a feeling the cancellation emails might be coming, just checked the order status and now it says "On-Hold". Not sure if its because they are closed now or the stock is just not there.



BrandonR said:


> Ordered a Pan Europ from the site as well...2 left. However, assuming their eBay store shows real-time inventory, I am expecting a cancellation. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> $328.75. Great price on an ugly watch. Is it supposed to be a railroad crossing?
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...analog-silver-dial-men-s-watch-h72515585.html


Looks like one of those old railroad turntables used for steam engines to get them pointed in the correct direction.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Looks like one of those old railroad turntables used for steam engines to get them pointed in the correct direction.


I see a manhole cover.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Another CWS deal - Oris Sportsman (350$) - https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...te-black-dlc-case-and-rubber-strap-watch.html


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

For those with "huge" hands, a Zodiac (45mm) with a weird design for 250$ - https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-stainless-steel-case-automatic-movement.html

Never seen a Zodiac that low before

By "huge", I meant I can't wear that to office.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RTea said:


> Man after this Hamilton frenzy, this deal looks very cold but I'm posting it anyways:
> 
> Zodiac Sea Dragon or Zodiac Super Sea Wolf + 20mm Fossil nylon two piece nato looking strap for $405.64 with code FALLSALE and Befrugal 5% cashback. I believe the last deal on these had them for a hair under $450.
> 
> ...


Web site?

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking Fossil Quartz Chronograph for $28.62. I'm not a quartz guy but this one is a looker and there's only 1 left in stock.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...-display-analog-quartz-black-watch.html#img-0


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Web site?
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


watchstation.com


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

CanucksFan said:


> watchstation.com


Yup and thanks. Updated my original post with a link and more coupon code details.


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

I personally think this is a sharp looking watch for $480 - https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...big-crown-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch.html










Seems like you could go through Jet.com for this as well to take a little bit more off.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

bought 2 citizen eco drive

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

friendofpugs said:


> I personally think this is a sharp looking watch for $480 - https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...big-crown-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch.html
> 
> Seems like you could go through Jet.com for this as well to take a little bit more off.


You and me both!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I hate/love this thread. Thanks to OP.










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

When it rains, it pours Certified watches


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Those who bought Hamiltons thanks to the OP, could have picked up a Valiant, a Jazzmaster Day Date, a plain Jazzmaster and a Khaki field for less than 800$ as I'm guessing someone did...That's 4 Hamiltons for the MSRP of one...today is one whacko day.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I hate/love this thread. Thanks to OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it too. Was about to on eBay when it sold out so I flew to the website and grabbed it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I know G-Shocks aren't universally loved around here but I own a couple and like them and this is a good deal on the Rangeman $158.44 after the Triple15 at Jet. They bring this used on eBay. I of course, bought one today for slightly more than this.

https://jet.com/product/G-Shock-Mens-GW9400-1-Digital-Watch-55mm/ec8ed9eb21ce44f5bdf59bcc3103d695


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Pretty sure these will cancel. Here's hoping they go through.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Moving forward (if none of the watch orders get cancelled) this day will now be call Hammy day. Someone start working on the Wikipedia entry. :beers::beers::beers::+1::+1::+1::raised_hands::raised_hands::raised_hands:


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Still saving for black Friday, though. Suspect there will be some good ones that weekend. Until then I have some pruning to do on the collection. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

RTea said:


> Man after this Hamilton frenzy, this deal looks very cold but I'm posting it anyways:
> 
> http://www.watchstation.com is having 20% of 1 sale item or 30% off of 2 sale items with code FALLSALE. Zodiac Sea Dragon or Zodiac Super Sea Wolf + 20mm Fossil nylon two piece nato looking strap for $405.64 with code FALLSALE and Befrugal 5% cashback. I believe the last deal on these had them for a hair under $450.
> 
> ...


Just yesterday these watches were on sale for $449 with extra 15% off which would bring the total below $400. So with this deal they are actually more expensive then how much these were yesterday. Watchstation always does this. When they have a coupon code, they jack up the prices. Look for the coupon code to expire so that these go back down to $449 and then if you sign up for email, you will get 15% off coupon which would make these cheaper then this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Still saving for black Friday, though. Suspect there will be some good ones that weekend. Until then I have some pruning to do on the collection.


If it is anything like last year, some of the best deals are early....as in on Thursday Thanksgiving Day.

By Black Friday (actually Thursday night) some of the best deals were already sold out.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RyanD said:


> $328.75. Great price on an ugly watch. Is it supposed to be a railroad crossing?
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...analog-silver-dial-men-s-watch-h72515585.html


Does the case back read "Netsil & Kool Pots?" :-d


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> I decide not to check this thread religiously for the day so I can binge watch Narcos... and I miss out on two Hamiltons... UGH!


But Narcos is sooooo good. Did you finish season 2?

And to make this watch related, I wonder what kind of watch Pablo Escobar wore? Nothing fancy, at least it's not portrayed that way on the show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Good gravy, some of these deals are just outrageous. It's starting to feel like Black Friday this year will be a total bloodbath (in a good way).


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I ordered the Hamilton field watch from Jet and got my order confirmation.. and then a cancelation email an hour later. =(


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

ugh, I didn't create a login when I ordered, so I can't check my status


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I 'm guessing all these deals on certified watch store are 'pricing error' , I hope you folks don't get the email with that but it has happened before...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

We'll see. I'm guessing this sale is real. The one I got looks like it has no seconds hand. If I can't take it I'll add one or flip it. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

A previous thread said Jet.com orders get fulfilled by Certified Watch Store sometimes.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't need a new dress watch. I sure can't really afford a new dress watch.

But I'll be eff-you-see-kayed if I'm going to miss a deal like this for a lovely Hammy with a 2892-2 movement.

It'd be an fantastic deal even if it was a 2824. A 2892? That's just absolutely absurd.

In other news - I've now hit a new low in this obsession - I just bought a watch while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Jet.com looks like one of those websites that source their pricing and products from other websites. So I would expect cancellations from them. With CWS, I had a choice to order from their website or eBay. I figure they need to fulfill watches bought through eBay, otherwise they will get negative ratings. It will probably be easier for them to cancel orders through their own website so that's why I ordered through eBay.

But of course it is possible they have 10 of these and they put only 5 on eBay. But that's just a guess.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I don't need a new dress watch. I sure can't really afford a new dress watch.
> 
> But I'll be eff-you-see-kayed if I'm going to miss a deal like this for a lovely Hammy with a 2892-2 movement.
> 
> ...


Could consider that a new high. Nothing can stop you, not even a bowel movement. I like commitment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Shoot. I just noticed the no seconds hand. I hate that. I sort of hope they cancel now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Shoot. I just noticed the no seconds hand. I hate that. I sort of hope they cancel now lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which model?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Shoot. I just noticed the no seconds hand. I hate that. I sort of hope they cancel now lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's likely that they just capped the movement and you could get a seconds hand installed. Probably still for about the cost of just the movement in total.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Every time there's a drop in Hamilton prices all around, I hope for some new product rollout announcement that will include a 36mm Intra-matic with a sweep hand. Alas, it remains only a dream.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Pretty sure these will cancel. Here's hoping they go through.





thechin said:


> I 'm guessing all these deals on certified watch store are 'pricing error' , I hope you folks don't get the email with that but it has happened before...


There were many models with low prices. I can understand you price one watch at a discount that is too good to be true. But so many? And besides, these are low prices but not extremely low. Maybe they are selling at cost just to clear them out. You just never know for sure.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Just noticed this message on a bunch of their ebay listings... "The listing below has been updated by the seller."

And their price went from $211.25 to $693.75 on this Jazzmaster: Hamilton Jazzmaster Series Mens Watch H38515555 | eBay


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> There were many models with low prices. I can understand you price one watch at a discount that is too good to be true. But so many? And besides, these are low prices but not extremely low. Maybe they are selling at cost just to clear them out. You just never know for sure.


Men's Oris on bracelet for 370 ? If this is not extremely low, I don't know what is, no wonder it's back up to $1000+ now, I say this was a glitch in their system, you remember the ChWard "sale" from early this year ?


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

ScopinBill said:


> Just noticed this message on a bunch of their ebay listings... "The listing below has been updated by the seller."
> 
> And their price went from $211.25 to $693.75 on this Jazzmaster: Hamilton Jazzmaster Series Mens Watch H38515555 | eBay


I did manage to get my order in for $211.25, but didn't realize the watch doesn't have a seconds hand. Guess I'll either learn to live with it, sell it, or the order will get canceled. I can live with any of those outcomes


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

What will be interesting with CWS is that they're a member of the Norton Shopping Guarantee. So if they don't fulfill the order, you can potentially claim back all costs incurred in making the purchase (including currency conversion etc).


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> What will be interesting with CWS is that they're a member of the Norton Shopping Guarantee. So if they don't fulfill the order, you can potentially claim back all costs incurred in making the purchase (including currency conversion etc).


I only got the Google Guarantee when I ordered, not the Norton one.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Not to derail the Hamilton train, but there is a Tissot Quartz chrono for 230.99 on CWS with a sweet black and white dial.










https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ss-steel-mens-watch-t0774171105101.html#img-3

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rivven said:


> Not to derail the Hamilton train, but there is a toss it Quartz chrono for 230.99 on CWS with a sweet black and white dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toss it? Heck no, looks like a keeper to me


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> I only got the Google Guarantee when I ordered, not the Norton one.


You get the Norton one when shopping through their website.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Toss it? Heck no, looks like a keeper to me


Autocorrect is the bane of my existence... On the Internet...

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

"Hey there. Move along. Nothing to see here."


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Jet.com looks like one of those websites that source their pricing and products from other websites. So I would expect cancellations from them. With CWS, I had a choice to order from their website or eBay. I figure they need to fulfill watches bought through eBay, otherwise they will get negative ratings. It will probably be easier for them to cancel orders through their own website so that's why I ordered through eBay.
> 
> But of course it is possible they have 10 of these and they put only 5 on eBay. But that's just a guess.


That makes sense...Reason I guess it made more sense to go via Ebay rather than the website. Now getting worried that chasing a 10$ coupon on the site, I probably am going to get my order cancelled. Well....guess we wait for Black Friday then.


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

This has got to be a mistake, I wonder who is getting fired for this.



NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm kinda proud of myself. I bought no Hamis tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Anybody here think that a Hamilton would be cheaper than 178$ (like the Valiant) on Black Friday or the Jazzmaster Day-date for less than 200$? Just wondering what is the probability in both / similar - ETA Swiss Auto cases.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> But Narcos is sooooo good. Did you finish season 2?
> 
> And to make this watch related, I wonder what kind of watch Pablo Escobar wore? Nothing fancy, at least it's not portrayed that way on the show.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peña [DEA partner of the main character] was wearing a small cased watch with a thick, solid-looking bracelet that he wore loose. It looked absolutely fantastic throughout the show! The show generally filled my obsession with small cased/vintage watches on bland leather straps... I usually steer away from any sort of PVD, but after seeing the show, I think I wouldn't be able hold my ground if a small gold PVD watch pops up here.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

310runner said:


> This has got to be a mistake, I wonder who is getting fired for this.


I wonder if some new employee accidentally loaded their buy prices rather than the desired sell price?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Unlikely. Best prices I've seen. Never know, Eterna has been going on sale every few months over the past year. Still, if you like it I'd get it since most deals are fleeting if they are true deals. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey, the 80 dollar Pulsometers shipped. Keep the faith people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Since someone posted an Invicta Speedway deal a few pages back I feel safe in Posting another one.

Ewatches.com has an Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph at 93% off. Which translates to $249.99 coupon EWSUMMER10 takes another 10 bucks off that price and there is also 7% back from BeFrugal bringing it all the way down to around $223.00

Invicta Men's Bolt Zeus Reserve Chrono Stainless Steel Blue & Silver-Tone DialInvicta 21803 Watch


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Since someone posted an Invicta Speedway deal a few pages back I feel safe in Posting another one.
> 
> Ewatches.com has an Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph at 93% off. Which translates to $249.99 coupon EWSUMMER10 takes another 10 bucks off that price and there is also 7% back from BeFrugal bringing it all the way down to around $223.00
> 
> Invicta Men's Bolt Zeus Reserve Chrono Stainless Steel Blue & Silver-Tone DialInvicta 21803 Watch


Choke yourself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

It's been a big day on this thread, I hope all of the orders get filled. Good luck to the buyers...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I have been going a bit G-shock mad, and jumped on the Rangeman deal. I had to pay tax, but it still comes to under $170 shipped.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Regarding the CWS frenzy, those who got them through eBay have an _extremely slight _chance of actually getting their orders processed. Others who used the website are utterly out of luck.

I'm telling you this to prepare you mentally for the cancellation notices. Because it can be hard to digest those emails when you think you finally got that watch you've been lusting over, only to know you're back to square one.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Regarding the CWS frenzy, those who got them through eBay have an _extremely slight _chance of actually getting their orders processed. Others who used the website are utterly out of luck.
> 
> I'm telling you this to prepare you mentally for the cancellation notices. Because it can be hard to digest those emails when you finally get that watch you've been lusting over, only to know you're back to square one.


Haters gonna hate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a good feeling about this one. The prices on their website didn't just go back up but went above their previous price. My hammy was originally $358, down to $178 and now $409. And i figure if i was running a business and was selling items on multiple platforms, i would designate stock to each platform. Or else i constantly run the risk of selling the same watch twice.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

boze said:


> I ordered the Hamilton field watch from Jet and got my order confirmation.. and then a cancelation email an hour later. =(


I GOT CANCELLED!! The old sorry we ran out. What's crazy is I have that Pan Europ from Jomashop ordered from Jet for $273.75 -- somehow this price went thru - what are the odds Jomashop will let that fly!

While it appears all the Certified Watch Store's will probably cancel-- I wonder what was up with Jomashop - odd they would both be having problems at the same time--- although it could be price matching software causing further problems..... Jomashop price matching a CWS error haha.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree that these CWS prices reflect the store's cost, so a tiny glitch by the web master and/or programmer: and you got yourself a deal that is too good to be true.

But... In case I am wrong, I bought few.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha... You could say I'm just a liiiittle bit bitter because I missed that slim Hammy [I'm smacking my head atm],, But in all seriousness, they'll lose some serious business funding AND lose their valuable stock if they honored these orders... Not to mention trying miserably to explain their prices to the suppliers, and probably losing their partnership/AD due to publicly killing market worth of current watch models.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

patrolmi said:


> I GOT CANCELLED!! The old sorry we ran out. What's crazy is I have that Pan Europ from Jomashop ordered from Jet for $273.75 -- somehow this price went thru - what are the odds Jomashop will let that fly!
> 
> While it appears all the Certified Watch Store's will probably cancel-- I wonder what was up with Jomashop - odd they would both be having problems at the same time--- although it could be price matching software causing further problems..... Jomashop price matching a CWS error haha.


As I mentioned earlier, I believe CWS and Joma are somehow related and pull from the same inventory.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I've got a bargaining chip with CWS - I only yesterday ordered a Valjoux 7750 chrono from them, it's not fulfilled yet, and if it looks like they might pull the plug on the Hamilton I'll just threaten to pull the plug on the 7750...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting note... My Jet.com order confirmation says it's being fulfilled by Jacob Time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

If you want to be even more let down when the cancellations come, be sure to read this first and check out the pics. 

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-week-on-the-wrist-hamilton-pan-europ-auto


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I GOT CANCELLED!! The old sorry we ran out. What's crazy is I have that Pan Europ from Jomashop ordered from Jet for $273.75 -- somehow this price went thru - what are the odds Jomashop will let that fly!
> 
> While it appears all the Certified Watch Store's will probably cancel-- I wonder what was up with Jomashop - odd they would both be having problems at the same time--- although it could be price matching software causing further problems..... Jomashop price matching a CWS error haha.


I'm guessing these large stores receive all information via a live data base on a main server. And somehow a pricing variable was mistyped, like a newly updated exchange rate of a currency? It could be anything really.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> If you want to be even more let down when the cancellations come, be sure to read this first and check out the pics.
> 
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-week-on-the-wrist-hamilton-pan-europ-auto


:-d:-d:-d


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

It's a little irritating that now it's back on their website!!!! They could at least let it cool off for a day lol





 Fulfilled by
Certified Watch Store

 

 
 











 
  Hamilton Buhl
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Black Dial Men's Watch H6... $151.93Quantity: 1 
 











 
 



 
 These items could not be fulfilled due to unexpectedly low inventory or some other unforeseen circumstance. You may see a pre-authorized amount on your credit card statement, but your card will not be charged. We're really sorry about the inconvenience.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Choke yourself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not an Invicta hater-- was wearing my 8926 4 days this week, it's two years old now and still +/- 3 or 4 seconds at most.

But any non-8926 Invicta I would be interested in would have to be incredibly freakish and clownlike, something that would clearly identify me as a wannabe European gangster.

This simply doesn't look weird enough, and at 51 mm, it's way too small. It needs to be big enough that my dog couldn't wear it comfortably around his neck.

If it were 65 mm and iridium green with a pink bezel with sanskrit numbers on it, I might start to get vaguely interested.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Interesting note... My Jet.com order confirmation says it's being fulfilled by Jacob Time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go WUS - you broke the internet!:-!

When I go to JET.com and search for watches, I get this:
Sorry, your search did not match any products.Either they sold all their watches today or.......somebody's getting fired!:-d


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> It's a little irritating that now it's back on their website!!!! They could at least let it cool off for a day lol


Another proof there is just a glitch in their system. This is not Amazon with hundreds of billions of dollars behind their back, honoring someone's mistake for a few hundred bucks, like the Pulsometer, these shops rely on every single sale, its one thing to have 1 watch left and do a clearance sale, but putting multiple watches at below cost is clearly an error of some sort.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Massdrop came out today with an offering for two Victorinox Dual Time watches that I had been looking at for a while. Both are at the best prices I could find anywhere ($149.99 for the black dial watch and 159.99 for the white dial watch with blue bezel). I bought them both. They are quartz, which I prefer. I already have four Victorinox watches, not counting the one that I bought on a terrific sale and gave to my adult son for his birthday. Here is the link and some pictures of the two watches.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-maverick-ii-watch






















These are my other Victorinox watches.







​


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Catalyzt said:


> I'm not an Invicta hater-- was wearing my 8926 4 days this week, it's two years old now and still +/- 3 or 4 seconds at most.
> 
> But any non-8926 Invicta I would be interested in would have to be incredibly freakish and clownlike, something that would clearly identify me as a wannabe European gangster.
> 
> ...


how about...


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> You and me both, along with this...


Jazzmaster auto chrono under $400


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

The Pan Europe is fr....ing amazing. and for that price, if you don't get it cancelled, omg... argh! 



BrandonR said:


> If you want to be even more let down when the cancellations come, be sure to read this first and check out the pics.
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-week-on-the-wrist-hamilton-pan-europ-auto


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

That's normal for Jet. My Hami order still says "processing".



platinumEX said:


> Interesting note... My Jet.com order confirmation says it's being fulfilled by Jacob Time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Regarding the CWS frenzy, those who got them through eBay have an _extremely slight _chance of actually getting their orders processed. Others who used the website are utterly out of luck.
> 
> I'm telling you this to prepare you mentally for the cancellation notices. Because it can be hard to digest those emails when you think you finally got that watch you've been lusting over, only to know you're back to square one.


I somehow reluctantly agree with you...Chasing a 10$ coupon on the website was a thoroughly bad idea...kicking myself...when Ebay's guarantee on stock and seller reputation would have increased the chance of getting the watch. Oh well, Black Friday, here we come.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Jazzmaster auto chrono under $400


This one was probably the icing on the cake of the CWS sale - a Hamilton auto chrono for 366$...I've seen Victorinox Auto chronos at 400$ - 425$ but a Hamilton at 366$...this was insane pricing...and it was out of stock by the time I accessed the Ebay store or the website, so never actually got to see the price other than in the screenshot.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> Another proof there is just a glitch in their system. This is not Amazon with hundreds of billions of dollars behind their back, honoring someone's mistake for a few hundred bucks, like the Pulsometer, these shops rely on every single sale, its one thing to have 1 watch left and do a clearance sale, but putting multiple watches at below cost is clearly an error of some sort.


I somehow don't agree it was a pricing error as there were several 1000$ watches on the site and Ebay...what it feels like is they had an intention to put a specific inventory of 5-6 watches from stock on sale using a common inventory on multiple platforms but what they didn't anticipate is that WUS would come and swoop on the inventory via multiple websites at the same time.

Practically speaking Ebay would get fulfilled as the inventory there was accurate and getting updated with each sale. The website which probably pulls from the same stock / DB didn't have time to update when we WUS went on a feeding frenzy (and some like me out of sheer stupidity trying to save 10 bucks). But I checked the stock on even the clearance items on the website and they were just a couple at the most, not 10 / 20. Pricing error for a specific group of watches with different brands and just for 2 / 5 nos. doesn't make sense / add up.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Massdrop came out today with an offering for two Victorinox Dual Time watches that I had been looking at for a while. Both are at the best prices I could find anywhere ($149.99 for the black dial watch and 159.99 for the white dial watch with blue bezel). I bought them both. They are quartz, which I prefer. I already have four Victorinox watches, not counting the one that I bought on a terrific sale and gave to my adult son for his birthday. Here is the link and some pictures of the two watches.
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-maverick-ii-watch
> 
> 
> ...


Not to make you feel bad or anything but just as FYI...these were 142$ in the CWS sale.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm kinda proud of myself. I bought no Hamis tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming some of these do go through, this one was more than just Hamiltons...I saw all-time lows for several Oris, at least one Zodiac, Victorinox Quartz and other brands which I didn't even have time to check.

Kicker is - Oris isn't even a brand anyone can categorize as anything close to affordable until this sale.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Don't flame me but just an observation - Just to make an argument against the intent of this thread and the good intention of the OP (MstrDabbles), if you check the Ebay sale listing of some of these models in the last 24 hrs, there are some folks (betting they are WUS), who have picked up multiple pieces of the same model for flipping (unless anyone thinks they are going to change fashion sense and wear one per wrist). 

I know this argument has been hashed out several times over but how is this even remotely right (as in the opposite of wrong). So other WUS don't get any, but some pick up for flipping on the same forum where they got this info. May sound like cribbing, but this plain stinks. I now get why WTW chose not to share his deal the other day - if someone is going to take undue advantage, why post. Food for thought, I guess. Not gonna respond to any flame-outs, so save it.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> but this plain stinks.


The answer to your argument is that Life itself, more often than not, plain stinks. Do you stop living?

Same thing here, the alternative would be NOT to have this thread just for the fear that someone, somewhere, will take advantage of it.

My attitude is to take the good with the bad and happily move along


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

There were actually some sweet Longines deals in that group too. I'm actually glad I slept peacefully, hit the snooze, and barely caught the madness. I had just enough time to start searching, but not enough time to buy. I dodged a bullet, but I sure wish I had gotten a Pan Europ.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

horonewbie said:


> Don't flame me but just an observation - Just to make an argument against the intent of this thread and the good intention of the OP (MstrDabbles), if you check the Ebay sale listing of some of these models in the last 24 hrs, there are some folks (betting they are WUS), who have picked up multiple pieces of the same model for flipping (unless anyone thinks they are going to change fashion sense and wear one per wrist).
> 
> I know this argument has been hashed out several times over but how is this even remotely right (as in the opposite of wrong). So other WUS don't get any, but some pick up for flipping on the same forum where they got this info. May sound like cribbing, but this plain stinks. I now get why WTW chose not to share his deal the other day - if someone is going to take undue advantage, why post. Food for thought, I guess. Not gonna respond to any flame-outs, so save it.


No flame, just wonder how you know this. Flippers for profit I imagine are in the background, not wanting to arouse suspicion of their intent. I imagine you're right though, we've been breached. Ain't nothing to do about it except ready trigger fingers...


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> No flame, just wonder how you know this. Flippers for profit I imagine are in the background, not wanting to arouse suspicion of their intent. I imagine you're right though, we've been breached. Ain't nothing to do about it except ready trigger fingers...


If you click on the quantity of numbers sold in the last 24 hrs, it takes you to the list of people (buyers) who've purchased the item in the last 24 hrs and the rate at which they purchased the item...Its clear that at least one WUS has picked up two each of a couple of the models...yeah, guess that's fair ;-)


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

horonewbie said:


> If you click on the quantity of numbers sold in the last 24 hrs, it takes you to the list of people (buyers) who've purchased the item in the last 24 hrs and the rate at which they purchased the item...Its clear that at least one WUS has picked up two each of a couple of the models...yeah, guess that's fair ;-)


Are you talking about on eBay?
How can a retailer "publish" the names of purchasers? 
I am surely confused with what you are saying.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

horonewbie said:


> If you click on the quantity of numbers sold in the last 24 hrs, it takes you to the list of people (buyers) who've purchased the item in the last 24 hrs and the rate at which they purchased the item...Its clear that at least one WUS has picked up two each of a couple of the models...yeah, guess that's fair ;-)


FWIW, I usually try to pick up 2 of the same watch if it is a smokin' deal, but I am also buying for my dad who is a bigger WIS than I am. It is the least I can do since he passed the watch bug down to me...


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

nello said:


> Are you talking about on eBay?
> How can a retailer "publish" the names of purchasers?
> I am surely confused with what you are saying.


Ebay handles/nicknames/ids/whatever they are called are listed in anonymized form. But same id on same auction is same buyer. So that others bidders and buyers can track how many different people are bidding and buying any given item.

I think/have read/may be wrong that there are some types of auctions with the full handle disclosed, but never run into one of those.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree with you 100% . Resellers eventually ruin low prices. Just like they did in the Amazon warehouse section .



horonewbie said:


> Don't flame me but just an observation - Just to make an argument against the intent of this thread and the good intention of the OP (MstrDabbles), if you check the Ebay sale listing of some of these models in the last 24 hrs, there are some folks (betting they are WUS), who have picked up multiple pieces of the same model for flipping (unless anyone thinks they are going to change fashion sense and wear one per wrist).
> 
> I know this argument has been hashed out several times over but how is this even remotely right (as in the opposite of wrong). So other WUS don't get any, but some pick up for flipping on the same forum where they got this info. May sound like cribbing, but this plain stinks. I now get why WTW chose not to share his deal the other day - if someone is going to take undue advantage, why post. Food for thought, I guess. Not gonna respond to any flame-outs, so save it.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Open sky has a Zodiac sea dragon chronograph for 183.50 Not my favorite color combo though

https://www.opensky.com/brandnamesw...OIUAjDxiu4dZLr18PydqyGt9OgEki56cdUaAuql8P8HAQ


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

JOEYBONES said:


> Open sky has a Zodiac sea dragon chronograph for 183.50 Not my favorite color combo though
> 
> https://www.opensky.com/brandnamesw...OIUAjDxiu4dZLr18PydqyGt9OgEki56cdUaAuql8P8HAQ


My eyes! My eyes! Aaaaaaaaugh!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Open sky has a Zodiac sea dragon chronograph for 183.50 Not my favorite color combo though


Too big for me and office...But whoever wants this deal has 14 minutes to jump on it.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Geez, who wants to wake up to a Brazilian Zodiac? Let's get focused back on what could be...we should all know more today.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> I have been going a bit G-shock mad, and jumped on the Rangeman deal. I had to pay tax, but it still comes to under $170 shipped.


I'm glad someone did. I had just bought one the night before for just less than $170 delivered and when I saw that price I almost cr*pped myself. I have been hunting a deal on this watch for months and this is the best I have seen. There have been several lightly worn, pre-owned Rangemen bring more than this on eBay. There may be a better black Fiday price but it believe you done good.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Did anyone buy the Oris big crown date pointer last night? I was very tempted however I showed restraint. Sort of kicking myself now, lol. Hope all these ship for everyone.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I'm glad someone did. I had just bought one the night before for just less than $170 delivered and when I saw that price I almost cr*pped myself. I have been hunting a deal on this watch for months and this is the best I have seen. There have been several lightly worn, pre-owned Rangemen bring more than this on eBay. There may be a better black Fiday price but it believe you done good.


It's an especially good deal, since I see it's being fulfilled by Joma...since they also collect tax, it would be $198 for me to order directly from them.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Any Green Bay Packers fans ? Need something to match your John Deere ?



NYAndrew said:


> My eyes! My eyes! Aaaaaaaaugh!
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've got a bargaining chip with CWS - I only yesterday ordered a Valjoux 7750 chrono from them, it's not fulfilled yet, and if it looks like they might pull the plug on the Hamilton I'll just threaten to pull the plug on the 7750...


Curious as to what 7750 Chrono you purchased? I am looking at one and would value your input.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll be sure to post pix when/if I receive mine



horonewbie said:


> This one was probably the icing on the cake of the CWS sale - a Hamilton auto chrono for 366$...I've seen Victorinox Auto chronos at 400$ - 425$ but a Hamilton at 366$...this was insane pricing...and it was out of stock by the time I accessed the Ebay store or the website, so never actually got to see the price other than in the screenshot.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I've never checked my email so often in a short period of time. Just want to see that shipping email.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

CWS left me positive feedback on EBay!! Good sign?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> My eyes! My eyes! Aaaaaaaaugh!
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


I think the only outfit that would go with that is if you were wearing a Brazilian National Team soccer/f*ú*tbol jersey.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> CWS left me positive feedback on EBay!! Good sign?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Hoping to receive a shipping notice!


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I will dare a prediction here and say that all of your ebay orders with CWS will be fulfilled.

It's just a hunch.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> CWS left me positive feedback on EBay!! Good sign?


That's just an automated feedback message when they receive your payment. Feedback for my purchase was already left yesterday evening.



> Leaving automatic Feedback with Selling Manager Pro
> 
> You can have Selling Manager Pro automatically leave positive Feedback for your buyers when they make an electronic payment.


Like others, I am anxiously waiting for the shipping email from eBay. Until then, no news is good news.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

My hunch is that the message from them that will follow will be something like "_ Unfortunately the item you purchased is out of stock, we apologize for the inconvenience and would like to offer you 5% coupon on your next purchase*

*Valid for the next 72 hours, not valid on sale items and cannot be combined with any other discounts. "
_


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

"Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you so much for having placed your order with us. We know that as a customer you could have easily purchased this item elsewhere, and we appreciate the fact that you chose us.
.
Sadly we are contacting you today with some bad news. The order you placed with us for the xxx has unfortunately been oversold, and as such we are unable to fulfill your order in a timely manner.

We sincerely apologize about this mistake on our part, as well as for any inconvenience this may cause you.

We will immediately go ahead and refund you in full for this order.

Please let us know if there is any other model you are interested in, and we will do our best to work with you on the price and give you a better deal.

Sincerely,


Support Team
Certified Watch Store
866-735-9116
"


I ordered from their website though. They still sell the watch that I ordered but now at a considerably higher price.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Geckota K4 V07 brass plated quartz pilot chrono for $64 down from $130 on their site
https://www.watchgecko.com/pilots-watch-k3-v11-ip-black.php#product-tabs=0


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Received 1 shipping notice. Hopefully more to come.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Uhrman,
When did you make your order?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

My heart is sad that I missed the feeding frenzy on Hamilton, et al.... but my brain and wallet are happy. There are only so many watches I can wear.... unless I start wearing them on both wrists. Hmmm......


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

MstrDabbles said:


> Uhrman,
> When did you make your order?


...and what did you order?


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Damn, just got this from CWS for my Pan Europ order placed on their website.

Dear Valued Customer, 
Thank you so much for having placed your order with us. We know that as a customer you could have easily purchased this item elsewhere, and we appreciate the fact that you chose us
.
Sadly we are contacting you today with some bad news. The order you placed with us for the Hamilton Men s H35415781 has unfortunately been oversold, and as such we are unable to fulfill your order in a timely manner.


We sincerely apologize about this mistake on our part, as well as for any inconvenience this may cause you.


We will immediately go ahead and refund you in full for this order.


Please let us know if there is any other model you are interested in, and we will do our best to work with you on the price and give you a better deal.


Sincerely,


Support Team
Certified Watch Store
866-735-9116


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jaeva said:


> My heart is sad that I missed the feeding frenzy on Hamilton, et al.... but my brain and wallet are happy. There are only so many watches I can wear.... unless I start wearing them on both wrists. Hmmm......


Ankles.......? A long nato will probably fit

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Uhrman,
> When did you make your order?


I ordered at 7:26PM EST. They had one of the watches I ordered and it went to "Sold Out" after I purchased it. 
Anyway, since there is no cashback from them I will never order from their website again and would only consider ebay when ordering from them. (Don´t understand how a shop pushes people to use ebay...)


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> ...and what did you order?


I ordered a Baume Mercier Capeland


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

My order also cancelled. No worries, saving plan back on!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine was canceled too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I had asked because i had got my order out at about 5:45 pm. I'm wondering if they are sending out cancellations depending on when you ordered. It seems like they are honoring their price.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

thedius I think will be right. Most eBay sellers protect their buyer feedback like a firstborn child and almost all of them will do whatever it takes to maintain a 100% (or close) rating. Bad buyer feedback is a killer in a competitive market, especially watches. I will be stunned if the Hammies, etc purchased on eBay are not fulfilled and not that surprising the website orders are not. It will be interesting to see the actual result.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Just got my cancellation as well, ordered through CWS direct, Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub, white dial. 

Oh and at 16:24 pacific time

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ankles.......? A long nato will probably fit


Other locations have been suggested before...

That's not where I usually wear my watch, but to each his own.

...but I'm not sure I'm ready to go there


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I think they are using the "oversold" thing as a way to cancel orders because of pricing errors. Now the ones on Ebay might have a shot of going out. However that is a small might. Really hope things work out for all. Would help if people say if they ordered from Ebay for the actual website of the company.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I think they are using the "oversold" thing as a way to cancel orders because of pricing errors. Now the ones on Ebay might have a shot of going out. However that is a small might. Really hope things work out for all. Would help if people say if they ordered from Ebay for the actual website of the company.


I ordered a Navy sub via the site, then a small seconds via eBay minutes afterward. I have received the cancellation on the Navy sub. No word on the eBay purchase.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

You can cancel a purchase on ebay with a few clicks, sellers may be keen to keep their feedback good but at the same time I don't think they practically give you a free watch for a single positive feedback .


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

thechin said:


> You can cancel a purchase on ebay with a few clicks, sellers may be keen to keep their feedback good but at the same time I don't think they practically give you a free watch for a single positive feedback .


I think it may depend on the volume of orders. A single feedback, not worth it. 50+ negative in one day... They may take some time to weigh potential lost future sales over immediate loses. They also could have been actively trying to get some inventory flipped fast for a cash infusion to buy something that sells more consistently, and didn't have separate stock from eBay to website.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

i guess Bobby is wrong.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Rivven said:


> I think it may depend on the volume of orders. A single feedback, not worth it. 50+ negative in one day... They may take some time to weigh potential lost future sales over immediate loses. They also could have been actively trying to get some inventory flipped fast for a cash infusion to buy something that sells more consistently, and didn't have separate stock from eBay to website.
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


So, are you saying that you will immediately post a negative feedback if you get the cancellation email ? I personally wouldn't, and I think most people would not do it either, common sense tells me the ebay sales will be canceled too.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

So far no cancellation notice for my Hammy Pilot, and PayPal hasn't been charged back, so maybe I'll actually get mine.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

This is like watching a horror movie. I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> Since someone posted an Invicta Speedway deal a few pages back I feel safe in Posting another one.
> 
> Ewatches.com has an Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph at 93% off. Which translates to $249.99 coupon EWSUMMER10 takes another 10 bucks off that price and there is also 7% back from BeFrugal bringing it all the way down to around $223.00
> 
> Invicta Men's Bolt Zeus Reserve Chrono Stainless Steel Blue & Silver-Tone DialInvicta 21803 Watch


Did you say 93% off?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My Hami order via Jet (shipped by Jacob) is still "processing". I've had good luck with both Jet and Jacob Time in the past so I'm hopeful it will be fulfilled.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This is like watching a horror movie. I can't wait to see what happens next!


Well, it's quite obvious the next scene will feature spilled guts :-d


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

I think the ebay purchases are more complicated for them to reverse since they are already in receipt of the money. They will need to refund every single buyer and they also have their feedback to think of.

It's still not happening so they are perhaps saving the worst task for last.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Did you say 93% off?


LOL That would be 93% off of Invicta's fairy tale price, not to be confused in any way with the real world.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> thedius I think will be right. Most eBay sellers protect their buyer feedback like a firstborn child and almost all of them will do whatever it takes to maintain a 100% (or close) rating. Bad buyer feedback is a killer in a competitive market, especially watches. I will be stunned if the Hammies, etc purchased on eBay are not fulfilled and not that surprising the website orders are not. It will be interesting to see the actual result.


I still stand by my prediction that all the ebay orders will go through. My theory is this:

I don't think the pricing was a mistake BUT they could only fund a certain amount of stock (probably common to both ebay and their website). They did not foresee the onslaught of crazed WUSers yesterday so in the "day after" they found themselves in a situation where they had indeed oversold their funded stock. So, they had to chose which orders to cancel and as pointed out here, it really makes sense to cancel an order that hasn't the potential (through negative feedback) to ruin your ebay business.

As far as whether people would leave a negative feedback if their ebay order was cancelled, make not mistake my friends, a LOT would (the $1 test product comes to mind).

Just my 2 cents though...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

On a positive note: befrugal gave me cash back on the pre discounted price ($550 vs $275) of the Bulova moon watch from Stage.com!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Holy Twenty-Pages-Since-Yesterday!

I missed the whole Hamilton thrill of victory and agony of defeat! As I'm in the process of flipping my lone Hammy, I probably would have partaken.

Yet again we are reminded of the blessing and the curse this thread is. If the deal spotter had quietly bought a couple of incredible-deal Hamilton's for himself -- _maybe_ he could have gotten away with three -- I almost guarantee they would have went through without a hitch.

But when these stores see a mad scramble for particular watches, that instantly signals to them that they've got them priced "wrong."

And don't get me started on what people buying multiples of the same watch to flip for profit does toward shutting down those deals.

I'm not complaining about it or praising it. It is what it is, and it's never going to change here.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

thedius said:


> I still stand by my prediction that all the ebay orders will go through. My theory is this:
> 
> I don't think the pricing was a mistake BUT they could only fund a certain amount of stock (probably common to both ebay and their website). They did not foresee the onslaught of crazed WUSers yesterday so in the "day after" they found themselves in a situation where they had indeed oversold their funded stock. So, they had to chose which orders to cancel and as pointed out here, it really makes sense to cancel an order that hasn't the potential (through negative feedback) to ruin your ebay business.
> 
> ...


This is spot on.

Sometimes just the threat of negative feedback will make a seller come to their senses. Maybe a credit towards a future order, something. Not sure what I would do, but as the they say "You get damn little of that you don't ask for". I'd ask for something if my eBay order was cancelled.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> I still stand by my prediction that all the ebay orders will go through. My theory is this:
> 
> I don't think the pricing was a mistake BUT they could only fund a certain amount of stock (probably common to both ebay and their website). They did not foresee the onslaught of crazed WUSers yesterday so in the "day after" they found themselves in a situation where they had indeed oversold their funded stock. So, they had to chose which orders to cancel and as pointed out here, it really makes sense to cancel an order that hasn't the potential (through negative feedback) to ruin your ebay business.
> 
> ...


Sure, negative feedback will ruin your business but giving away your inventory practically for free will not ?
plus, ebay is just their second store front, they still have their own website to conduct business.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

YUP , and with the 10 bucks off and befrugal rebate it's 93. something . I'll buy almost anything that's 93% off . Almost



Cobia said:


> Did you say 93% off?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

thechin said:


> giving away your inventory practically for free will not ?


I think we often underestimate the profit margin on those watches. They probably only sold them at cost. This was also probably aged stock they they were trying to clear out (and oftentimes vendors subsidize aged stock so that they get new orders from retailers).

Finally, think also this: After yesterday, how many of us will add this store to the list of sources we often check out for deals? I know I certainly have, so, maybe, just by not making a profit on a few watches, they managed to get the attention of a huge crowd of potential buyers (though I still think that they weren't expecting and weren't prepared for so many overnight).

As to ebay being their second store front, I think they get 1000x more traffic on ebay with those deals than they could ever get through their own web store.

On a side note, very nice to see this thread light up like a Christmas tree again


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Every time there's a drop in Hamilton prices all around, I hope for some new product rollout announcement that will include a 36mm Intra-matic with a sweep hand. Alas, it remains only a dream.


They have a 36mm Navy Pioneer coming out in a few months. I'm eagerly awaiting the release of that watch.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> I think we often underestimate the profit margin on those watches. They probably only sold them at cost. This was also probably aged stock they they were trying to clear out (and oftentimes vendors subsidize aged stock so that they get new orders from retailers).
> 
> Finally, think also this: After yesterday, how many of us will add this store to the list of sources we often check out for deals? I know I certainly have, so, maybe, just by not making a profit on a few watches, they managed to get the attention of a huge crowd of potential buyers (though I still think that they weren't expecting and weren't prepared for so many overnight).


You are confusing the profit margins of an AD with those of an online retailer, where that inflated margin is already cut to a minimum, no matter how you look at it, a Hamilton with eta2892 does NOT cost 200 , this was quite obviously a pricing error, or maybe it's not that obvious ?


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

By the way I once bought a Mido from them at a big discount, but still wasn't ridiculously big, and the watch was defective, so maybe we should put that in perspective as well, when getting 'deals' too good to be true ?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

thechin said:


> You are confusing the profit margins of an AD with those of an online retailer, where that inflated margin is already cut to a minimum, no matter how you look at it, a Hamilton with eta2892 does NOT cost 200 , this was quite obviously a pricing error, or maybe it's not that obvious ?


Yes, it is not that obvious to me and I certainly don't think it was a pricing error. The $80 Pulsometer was an "obvious" pricing error. And a Hamilton with eta2892 may or may NOT cost $200 to begin with (who can really say except maybe Hamilton themselves?) But it can certainly cost less if the supplier that the retailer bought it from subsidizes it with a credit note so that they get a new order from the retailer. This is fairly common practice in the distribution of consumer goods.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Time for a bit of picture - the bay has Casio Edifice EFM501-1A2 for $79 with free shipping offer. Sharp looking for a beater.
I believe befrugal/ebates can give you 1% cash back - not much but a penny save is a penny earn :-d

Pic from the web:


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good news:











mannal said:


> My Hami order via Jet (shipped by Jacob) is still "processing". I've had good luck with both Jet and Jacob Time in the past so I'm hopeful it will be fulfilled.
> 
> View attachment 9443666


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Geckota K4 V07 brass plated quartz pilot chrono for $64 down from $130 on their site
> https://www.watchgecko.com/pilots-watch-k3-v11-ip-black.php#product-tabs=0


This was at 53$ for US folks just 10 days back with coupon "watchuseek" - Try the coupon.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> Yes, it is not that obvious to me and I certainly don't think it was a pricing error. The $80 Pulsometer was an "obvious" pricing error.* And a Hamilton with eta2892 may or may NOT cost $200 to begin with (who can really say except maybe Hamilton themselves?) *But it can certainly cost less if the supplier that the retailer bought it from subsidizes it with a credit note so that they get a new order from the retailer. This is fairly common practice in the distribution of consumer goods.


Well, that's why we're on this watch forum, to read and learn, you can go google the price of eta2892 movement alone, retail $300+ and wholesale is usually half of that so around $150, no matter how you put it, even Hamilton's accounting books will not show $200 for that watch. 
The only way you can get it at below cost is if the store is going out of business and is liquidating everything, which is not the case here.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

thedius said:


> I think we often underestimate the profit margin on those watches. They probably only sold them at cost. This was also probably aged stock they they were trying to clear out (and oftentimes vendors subsidize aged stock so that they get new orders from retailers).
> 
> Finally, think also this: After yesterday, how many of us will add this store to the list of sources we often check out for deals? I know I certainly have, so, maybe, just by not making a profit on a few watches, they managed to get the attention of a huge crowd of potential buyers (though I still think that they weren't expecting and weren't prepared for so many overnight).
> 
> ...


Are you hinting at WUS fixing this to drive traffic to this thread


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> On a positive note: befrugal gave me cash back on the pre discounted price ($550 vs $275) of the Bulova moon watch from Stage.com!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaaaaand I forgot to disable Adblock before buying mine. I'll go sit in my corner and cry now.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Just to inform that all low priced Hamis on eBay had only 5 units, so, assuming that 5 or 6 models was on the "promotion", the total of watches involved is 25-30. This will not broke the store inventory as they sell a lot of another brands and models.

For that reason I believe they will not cancel any order on eBay.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

thechin said:


> Well, that's why we're on this watch forum, to read and learn, you can go google the price of eta2892 movement alone, retail $300+ and wholesale is usually half of that so around $150, no matter how you put it, even Hamilton's accounting books will not show $200 for that watch.
> The only way you can get it at below cost is if the store is going out of business and is liquidating everything, which is not the case here.


Ok, last post on this topic because I don't wish to hijack this thread but I respectfully disagree with you.

Cost is a VERY relative term and google can only get you so far. Can you or anyone else here, know _exactly _how much it costs Hamilton to manufacture this watch? How much raw materials, labor, marketing, distribution cost went into getting it to the retailer? I think not. But the cost doesn't end there. From the moment the retailer bought it he started occurring other costs (besides the buying price) such as the cost of money for keeping it in stock unsold, the price depreciation if the model is going end of life, the opportunity cost of not buying a more popular model, the list is endless. So, I think you are confusing the actual cost that the watch might have in the beginning to the real cost that it ended up having. And just to repeat another perceptive, if you were the retailer and you were faced with a decision to make: spend $1000 to create an online campaign to bring 100 customers to your webstore or spend the same amount of money (which I said might not even be your money but your supplier's money) to fund a few watches on ebay which would bring 1000 customers to your store, what would you chose? This is also "a cost" and just a matter of marketing strategy which way to chose.

Moving on with the deals now...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> Are you hinting at WUS fixing this to drive traffic to this thread


Now THAT would certainly be very intuitive marketing!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Woohoo...! Just received the email from eBay. b-)


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

mannal said:


> Good news:
> 
> View attachment 9444458


First of many shipping notifications I hope...fingers crossed...after all the deal cancellations. Haven't yet got either from the website.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> Ok, last post on this topic because I don't wish to hijack this thread but I respectfully disagree with you.
> 
> Cost is a VERY relative term and google can only get you so far. Can you or anyone else here, know _exactly _how much it costs Hamilton to manufacture this watch? How much raw materials, labor, marketing, distribution cost went into getting it to the retailer? I think not. But the cost doesn't end there. From the moment the retailer bought it he started occurring other costs (besides the buying price) such as the cost of money for keeping it in stock unsold, the price depreciation if the model is going end of life, the opportunity cost of not buying a more popular model, the list is endless. So, I think you are confusing the actual cost that the watch might have in the beginning to the real cost that it ended up having. And just to repeat another perceptive, if you were the retailer and you were faced with a decision to make: spend $1000 to create an online campaign to bring 100 customers to your webstore or spend the same amount of money (which I said might not even be your money but your supplier's money) to fund a few watches on ebay which would bring 1000 customers to your store, what would you chose? This is also "a cost" and just a matter of marketing strategy which way to chose.
> 
> Moving on with the deals now...


I agree with you on one thing, that we should put an end to this so this is my last post too.

You give too much credit on these folks' (certifiedstore) marketing skills but from my experience returning the defective watch I can tell you, they have no clue about watches, they're just a reseller of some merchandise.

And finally, their pricing error barely satisfied true or future customers of their store, except for a few enthusiasts here on this forum that might get their orders filled, everything else was bought by flippers for sure, so basically their customer base is pretty much the same after this costly "marketing campaign" that you think they did.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Woohoo...! Just received the email from eBay. b-)
> 
> View attachment 9444890


Guess this officially qualifies as the blockbuster deal of the quarter, since its ending in a week anyways. Normal discounted price anywhere from 610$ - 725$ for 300 bucks - Or as someone in this thread put it - Invicta money, that's sick.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My eBay purchased Pan Europ has shipped as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL

I'm happy to be wrong!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> Guess this officially qualifies as the blockbuster deal of the quarter, since its ending in a week anyways. Normal discounted price anywhere from 610$ - 725$ for 300 bucks - Or as someone in this thread put it - Invicta money, that's sick.


Congrats, 
perhaps I misread it but I thought they sold the chrono for $300 , which would be not Invicta, but Geckota money , LOL.

I've been lusting over this grey version for a while, if I had paid the $700 elsewhere just to see it now go for 300, well, gutted will not be even the right word.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

Congrats to those that are getting shipping notifications.
As for myself the cancellation taught me an important lesson. Never decide to buy from a companies website when you could complete the order on eBay. 
I had it in my cart and before completing payment, swapped to their site figuring I'd save the vendor the eBay fees since the cost was so awesome. 
Last time I try to be nice to a company.  

- to be clear, this is true, but snarky on purpose. I'm actually kind of happy it cancelled, as I get to keep the funds for future deals. 

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Damn that pan europ price is a bargain for such a quality watch. 

Damn you all and also congrats on the purchase!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, my jazzmaster slim auto shipped as well.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

thechin said:


> Congrats,
> perhaps I misread it but I thought they sold the chrono for $300 , which would be not Invicta, but Geckota money , LOL.
> 
> I've been lusting over this grey version for a while, if I had paid the $700 elsewhere just to see it now go for 300, well, gutted will not be even the right word.


$366.25....but the fat lady has yet to sing (meaning, I have not yet received my shipping confirmation).


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I just got a cancellation email.

Given I probably refer more people to their website than any other single person (due to my Mido experience), really bad move on their part.

Currently writing an email to them that will hopefully give them pause for thought.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

As the original OP of this deal, who bought directly from the website, may i say.......................................................................
BAM BABY


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> $366.25....but the fat lady has yet to sing (meaning, I have not yet received my shipping confirmation).


I hope you get that chrono man!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> $366.25....but the fat lady has yet to sing (meaning, I have not yet received my shipping confirmation).


You got Buy one get one free there ? :-!


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Flood of overpriced BNIB Hamiltons on f29 in 3...2...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

theague said:


> I hope you get that chrono man!


Right? Everybody's all excited about the Pan Europe, but I've never seen a Jazzmaster Chrono for even twice that price! That's insane.

Man, I am so bummed I closed this thread early yesterday. I was itching to buy something... it would have been the perfect storm, lol.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

wishmann said:


> Just to inform that all low priced Hamis on eBay had only 5 units, so, assuming that 5 or 6 models was on the "promotion", the total of watches involved is 25-30. This will not broke the store inventory as they sell a lot of another brands and models.
> 
> For that reason I believe they will not cancel any order on eBay.


That's an acute observation and explains what is indeed happening.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy -- and surprised -- to learn the eBay sales are going through. Yay Team Empty Wallet!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP779K1 Pepsi for $263.00 with free shipping. Cheapest I've seen them in awhile.

Wearable :: Watches :: Seiko :: Prospex :: Seiko Men's Prospex Sea Automatic Diver's 200M Stainless Steel Watch SRP779K1 - Best Price, Free Shipping, 30Days Money-Back - eGlobal Central


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Win some lose some. I'm pretty happy which one I think I'm getting though!! Since this was thru JET, I was pretty sure I was going to be out of luck.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Any one else who ordered from the website have their order go through?


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> As the original OP of this deal, who bought directly from the website, may i say.......................................................................
> BAM BABY
> 
> View attachment 9445338


I also received my shipping notice a few minutes ago for the order I placed through Ebay. Glad to see they are coming through for many of these orders.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

So I ordered the pan Europ and jazzmaster thru their website at different times. first order was the pan europ and 2nd was the jazzmaster an hour later. Just got the shipping confirm for the jazzmaster but the cancellation for the pan europ. I guess one is better than none. thanks for the heads up for this deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> As the original OP of this deal, who bought directly from the website, may i say.......................................................................
> BAM BABY
> 
> View attachment 9445338


I'm very glad you got yours, if you had missed out I would have felt bad as you were nice enough to share.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

------


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Shipping confirmation on my jazzmaster silver dial thru ebay .. big thank you to the op  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

horonewbie said:


> Guess this officially qualifies as the blockbuster deal of the quarter, since its ending in a week anyways. Normal discounted price anywhere from 610$ - 725$ for 300 bucks - Or as someone in this thread put it - Invicta money, that's sick.


I thought getting the Chrono version for $599 was good, but this might be better. Enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Great news on some of these shipping out. Congrats everyone


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on those who got the Pan Europ through eBay!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Pan Europ Auto Chrono is back at Ashford for $599 before CB with code AFFCLASSC599.

http://www.ashford.com/us/H35756755...+-+Hamilton+H35756755+for+$599&PubCID=1932205


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

horonewbie said:


> Guess this officially qualifies as the blockbuster deal of the quarter, since its ending in a week anyways. Normal discounted price anywhere from 610$ - 725$ for 300 bucks - Or as someone in this thread put it - Invicta money, that's sick.


Simply outstanding deal on the pan europe. Very jealous.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

For so many reasons... there isn't a better forum on any website anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dart1214 said:


> Pan Europ Auto Chrono is back at Ashford for $599 before CB with code AFFCLASSC599.
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756755 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 9446082


Shoot, another great price! Too bad the chrono is so big at 45mm.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm not upset that I missed out. I'm not upset that I missed out. Be strong. 

All kidding aside. Awesome deal guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

I bit. Really regretted not jumping on the last one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

What's got my dander up, is that someone I referred through to the sale but bought via Ebay, has their watch shipped. Meanwhile, I ordered well before them but via the website, and I've been cancelled.

I've made them aware in no uncertain terms that barring some action on their part it'll be the last time buy from, or refer to, them. Which given I'm 3 watches from them personally, plus between 9-15 that I know of from referrals, might be a bit of a dumb move on their part. We'll see.

Heck, quite frankly my referring people to them is likely the reason the Mido Titanium Multifort is at the top of the Mido list when you rank by Best Selling.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

On a cheerier note, if you want a really, really nice watch box, Joma has the Wolf Savoy 10 slotter for $159 shipped. This is Wolf's top of the line box outside their hardwood collection - available in black or walnut burl, with a gloss lacquer finish.

http://www.jomashop.com/wolf-designs-watch-461670.html


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks to whomever posted the Clockwork Synergy strap sale a few days ago. I just got my order and the leather straps for $12.50 are much more than adequate for what they are. I'm going to order some more sizes and colors...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

... and if you're unlike me and have a modicum of self control over how many watches you buy, the 5-slotter is $119.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Pan Europ Auto Chrono is back at Ashford for $599 before CB with code AFFCLASSC599.
> 
> Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756755 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 9446082


Meh, obviously a Hamilton chrono can be had for 300 something, this is a rip-off at 599


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> What's got my dander up, is that someone I referred through to the sale but bought via Ebay, has their watch shipped. Meanwhile, I ordered well before them but via the website, and I've been cancelled.
> 
> I've made them aware in no uncertain terms that barring some action on their part it'll be the last time buy from, or refer to, them. Which given I'm 3 watches from them personally, plus between 9-15 that I know of from referrals, might be a bit of a dumb move on their part. We'll see.
> 
> Heck, quite frankly my referring people to them is likely the reason the Mido Titanium Multifort is at the top of the Mido list when you rank by Best Selling.


I wouldn't get so worked up about it if I were you. As you say, you got 3 great watches from them due to their great prices. So you missed one now, no big deal. All the people who ordered through ebay seem to have their orders shipped and most of them are members of this forum and this thread. You and some others got unlucky but all in all this sale was positive for most people.

If anything, I feel the need to say a big THANK YOU to CWS for their great prices (I am in no way affiliated with them btw and have only bought from them once on a deal I posted about 10 days ago and which, due to a mess up with the forwarding company, is still not here).


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

thechin said:


> Meh, obviously a Hamilton chrono can be had for 300 something, this is a rip-off at 599


Hehe...deals are always relative...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

thedius said:


> I wouldn't get so worked up about it if I were you.


I guess I'm just feeling a bit personally let down. I've never bought from Joma, or Ashford, or WoW, or GemNation, or Watchery - the only watches I've bought from any of the main resellers, has been from CWS. To the point that if I see a deal on one of those sites I'll often ask CWS to price match, and if they don't, I just won't bother getting the watch.

It's not the fact I didn't get the watch, it's the fact that they prioritised random first-time buyers on Ebay, over a loyal repeat customer.

Oh well, we'll see what they come back with.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

My paneurop ordered on CWS website was cancelled but two of the four watches ordered on ebay were shipped today.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn. Other than myself, I've yet to hear anyone getting something shipped when ordering from the cws website. That's crazy.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Damn. Other than myself, I've yet to hear anyone getting something shipped when ordering from the cws website. That's crazy.


It seems to me, and I think this was said above, that they are prioritizing eBay. Likely this is due to eBay having a clear seller review system, where items purchased direct, have little to no recourse for the customer.

It's just a lack of buyer protection programs from their direct site.

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Congrats to whoever is getting their orders fulfilled, and better luck next time to everyone else [including me].
I'm genuinely surprised they even honored some orders from their website. I don't understand their behaviour at all, but I'm overjoyed regardless. I must say I learned a lot from this.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

TideTexan said:


> I bit. Really regretted not jumping on the last one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe its just a matter of perspective, but after the deal-deluge from yesterday, these prices seem just plain crazy expensive. Jazzmaster auto Chrono - 366$ vs. this...guess this is what happens when you have a Pulsometer day / Hamilton day (no pun on A. Hamilton).


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> Congrats,
> perhaps I misread it but I thought they sold the chrono for $300 , which would be not Invicta, but Geckota money , LOL.
> 
> I've been lusting over this grey version for a while, if I had paid the $700 elsewhere just to see it now go for 300, well, gutted will not be even the right word.


Just to clarify, when I say Invicta money - I mean the inflated MSRP that Invicta publishes for their NH35 divers. E.g. 295 - 395$ which are always available in the 50-90$ range.

My mindset after yesterday is evolving so that I'm guessing I'll refuse to pay anything above 200-210$ for a Swiss ETA. I don't see the value anymore. Hamilton effect, I guess


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

More curious whether anyone got other brands shipped from the sale yesterday - Oris, Baume Mercier (remember someone mentioning one was there), Zodiac etc. The Hamiltons were Ok, but these brands were the real blockbusters - Never seen them that low ever.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> As the original OP of this deal, who bought directly from the website, may i say.......................................................................
> BAM BABY
> 
> View attachment 9445338


Yep, agree with everyone when they say "Congrats, man"...If it wasn't for you, none of us would have a chance at getting anything this low.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

There wouldn't be a reason to prioritize EBay if they divided their stock between the two sites. The way they are currently set up, the ebay guy and I are fighting over the same piece of inventory. That's bad business.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

horonewbie said:


> Maybe its just a matter of perspective, but after the deal-deluge from yesterday, these prices seem just plain crazy expensive. Jazzmaster auto Chrono - 366$ vs. this...guess this is what happens when you have a Pulsometer day / Hamilton day (no pun on A. Hamilton).


Well, I had to bite on this one. This is 1/2 the ebay price. Not that I needed to spend money or get another watch


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Pan Europ Auto Chrono is back at Ashford for $599 before CB with code AFFCLASSC599.
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/H35756755...+-+Hamilton+H35756755+for+$599&PubCID=1932205
> 
> View attachment 9446082


Such an awesome watch. Got it last time Ashford ran this deal. Highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, for entertainment/distraction purposes while I'm waiting to see if my Hamiltons actually ship, I had been watching this auction wind down on a "seldom worn" white face/blue indices KonTiki on bracelet. My, oh my, how quickly one frenzy ends when another begins. That Kontiki just sold for the paltry sum of only $560. A few months ago, I'm betting it would have fetched at least $200 - $300 more.


----------



## lionbaseball (Jun 18, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0188LDK68/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, for entertainment/distraction purposes while I'm waiting to see if my Hamiltons actually ship, I had been watching this auction wind down on a "seldom worn" white face/blue indices KonTiki on bracelet. My, oh my, how quickly one frenzy ends when another begins. That Kontiki just sold for the paltry sum of only $560. A few months ago, I'm betting it would have fetched at least $200 - $300 more.


I was surprised it went so low too. Too bad I bought one last week


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Grats to those who scored the deal yesterday. The pan Europe if any are interested wears smaller than its size would suggest, due to the short lugs. It wore well ony 6.75 wrist when I had the chance to try one on at a AD.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Both of my orders cancelled from CWS site. I have purchased from them before.
The jazz master chrono still showed 1 in stock this afternoon when I called to complain. The "support" team guy on the phone did not apologize one time. Not once. Did not ask for my name or order number. Did not ask me anything. 
Simply that they had some inventory/software problems. No offer of a discount. Did not ask if I would like something instead.

There will be an email and another phone call. Not just because I did not get any of my orders, but because of the way it was handled.
No response to my two emails.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I guess I'm just feeling a bit personally let down. I've never bought from Joma, or Ashford, or WoW, or GemNation, or Watchery - the only watches I've bought from any of the main resellers, has been from CWS. To the point that if I see a deal on one of those sites I'll often ask CWS to price match, and if they don't, I just won't bother getting the watch.
> 
> It's not the fact I didn't get the watch, it's the fact that they prioritised random first-time buyers on Ebay, over a loyal repeat customer.
> 
> Oh well, we'll see what they come back with.


I agree with you. It is easy for someone else to say don't get worked up. If they honored the Ebay price then they should honor yours - all or nothing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The couple that I really wanted from Ebay shipped, so I'm happy. Glad so many of them are shipping.

While we are waiting for our Hamiltons, here's a video on their H21/H31 movements.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I know that all anyone REALLY cares about is whether the Hammys shipped or not, but as a general point of lesser interest, my $410 Bulova Auto Chrono Tellaro shipped from WoW yesterday. (There are still a few around on Ebay, Watchery and Wow, but prices creeping slowly back up.)

Now I am just hoping that the new one arrives intact, with no weird problems with the crown like the first $450 one from Amazon / Watchery. (That was fully refunded less than 24 hours after I had it back in the Amazon locker. The speed of the refund notification was heartening... the fact that it actually did not go through before my American Express closing date was... less heartening, but doesn't matter in the long run.)

I normally lurk on this thread a fair amount, but don't usually read 97 pages of it in a row. I think the point about buying from Ebay or Amazon instead of company's websites is really well taken, and will definitely inform my future buying strategy... that is, assuming I have any money left if I keep reading this thread.

The false economy of saving $20 or $30 by hitting a company website instead of 'bay or 'zon for an item discounted from $2,000 to $500 is becoming manifest.

I wonder about the gradual erosion of the rules of engagement in commerce. Where will we be in 10 or 20 years? Will we order cars and then hear, "Sorry, your order is canceled." Will we move into houses only to wake up the next morning and hear, "Sorry, there was a bidding and pricing error. You will need to vacate or pay $78,000."


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

horonewbie said:


> .
> 
> My mindset after yesterday is evolving so that I'm guessing I'll refuse to pay anything above 200-210$ for a Swiss ETA. I don't see the value anymore. Hamilton effect, I guess


That is why I jumped yesterday on the $113.75 Swiss made Guess with an ETA.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

A bit of distraction from the Hammy topic..here's my commander on $12 shipped midnight blue suede strap from the Clockwork Synergy sale someone posted here..really happy with the quality..thanks to whoever the OP for that sale














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

lionbaseball said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0188LDK68/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


That's a beautiful watch. Reminds me of the GC - Classic auto with ETA 2824 which was available for 113$ - and this is a buck more. Apologies for making this one too about last night's deals :-(


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I must be getting old because any moment now I feel like I'm about to see a banner that says "WIS PURCHASES MATTER!!!!"

No one was materially harmed by having an order cancelled. Disappointed yes... But that's it.

Whatever happened to the idea of "you win some you lose some" lately here on this thread in particular it feels like we have expectations that we're entitled to win all the time. 

Yesterday when this frenzy was going on I tried to get in on the action but my phone just didn't want to cooperate with me... It was very frustrating. Because of Samsung's incompetence I lost out on the Hamilton deal of the millennium. I think I need to write a letter......... got to go

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Such an awesome watch. Got it last time Ashford ran this deal. Highly recommended.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to contain myself, having just bought the non chrono version! It is such a deal though!

Is Ashford the same as Jomashop the same as CWS too?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I'm trying to contain myself, having just bought the non chrono version! It is such a deal though!
> 
> Is Ashford the same as Jomashop the same as CWS too?


They are all gray market sellers. I know some here say there is a connection between CWS and Joma. I don't know if that's true but Ashford is not affiliated with either of them. I love the Chrono version. If it was the limited edition blue at $599 id buy that even though I already have the silver dialed version.
I don't think you'll regret it if you decide to buy it.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Found a SKX009K1 on Overstock for 180.99. Easily found a 10% off coupon online to bring it to 162.89. No tax and free shipping.
> 
> Not sure if that qualifies as a bargain, but it seemed good to me. About $50 less than amazon and similar to joma (out of stock).
> 
> Now they sent me a 15% off coupon. Makes me want to pick up another one to tinker with some mods.


Got this today. I didn't take pics, but there was damage to both the inner and outer boxes. Inner box was scotch taped shut. Doesn't appear to have been worn more than maybe tried on. I guess that probably explains the lower price.

I don't care about my boxes, but I would be interested to hear if others had the same experience.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> A bit of distraction from the Hammy topic..here's my commander on $12 shipped midnight blue suede strap from the Clockwork Synergy sale someone posted here..really happy with the quality..thanks to whoever the OP for that sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that would be me ! 
I got one initially and then 2 more, here are the ones I have (so far ) :


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> I'm trying to contain myself, having just bought the non chrono version! It is such a deal though!
> 
> Is Ashford the same as Jomashop the same as CWS too?


No, Ashford is different from Jomashop, they all operate from Brooklyn though.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I think this watch was over 200 when I bought it (no I did not pay that much). Right now it is an incredible $42 bucks (just the leather band is worth it). Watch for beefy wrists. 48mm case + 55mm with crown / guard. Leather band is very good and the Lume is one of its best attributes.

https://www.amazon.com/Haurex-3N506...ie=UTF8&qid=1474676968&sr=8-7&keywords=haurex

20160917_140341 by Wolfsatz


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

cfcfan81 said:


> Got this today. I didn't take pics, but there was damage to both the inner and outer boxes. Inner box was scotch taped shut. Doesn't appear to have been worn more than maybe tried on. I guess that probably explains the lower price.
> 
> I don't care about my boxes, but I would be interested to hear if others had the same experience.


I received mine a few days ago. Seems new to me. No film but tag attached and box was in acceptable condition. The watch wasn't buckled around the pillow but no damage. Wearing it tonight, in fact. This watch is such a charmer. No wonder it has the cult following. I'm even enjoying it on the original rubber. I'll probably add a strapcode bracelet and install a smooth "Murphy" bezel soon. Already ordered the display caseback from Dagaz.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Well to offer more distraction from the great Hammy Debacle of 2016 I have experienced my own hilarious issues..... well other than CWS cancelling my 400 dollar Oris order 

So a few days ago I posted thanks to a guy for mentioning some hawt ebay deals on Glycine. I mentioned I picked up a Glycine World Traveler for around 479, in fact here is a screenshot of the item.









Look at that seller! As a guy who has in the past helped a person run their own Ebay business take it from me, you have no idea how ballls hard it is to get 99.9% positive feedback with near 4000 reviews of you as a seller. It is just crazy hard to maintain that high a rating. He is even identified as a AD for Glycine, no joke! The watch even came with an AD card with an AD stamp on the warranty. So why is this a funny story full of so called hilarious issues? A great deal, on a great GMT watch, even if it is a quartz?

Well thing is.... I got the watch in the mail today from UPS. And it had that AD warranty card, and it was an AD Warranty Card for a Glycine Airman World Traveler. However the watch was uh..... how to say it? This.








(not my pic, just a shot from the interwebz)

So I ended up paying 480 give or take for a World Traveler GMT quartz..... and instead got an Automatic Airman Double Twelve. I mean they both have a blue dial and the same strap.... and the same number of crowns... so I guess they look alike? I really wanted a GMT.... but then... would you complain about getting a watch that is technically a higher retail value and an automatic when you paid for a lower retail value Quartz? Nah I didn't think you would either.

So in the end be careful buying from this person. I have some doubts about their validity as an AD considering this cock up, but at the same time if I really did the math I think they are probably the one who took the wash on this deal. Almost makes me feel good about that Oris cancellation.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

How long before we see one of those Hamiltons for sale around $500.?


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

That looks pretty good


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

TJMaxx Strikes Again and I've just broken my watch drought.

So I popped in to one this afternoon-- they had a Bulova Sea King chrono for $200 which is a solid price, but not really a watch I was looking for, plus some decent Citizens and a Wenger (and the usual fashion stuff) Way in the back was a box that was partially obscured-- I *think* it says "Brera" and not "Breda" so I ask the lady to take it out...









Short story long, the case work is impeccable, with only the very tiniest scratch on the bezel (I can't even get a picture of it.) It's a "Swiss Made" Brera towards the top of their line, model BRET3C4301 which is a very wearable 43mm with 22mm lugs (the review I'm about to post is wrong.) The watch is sapphire, quick change leather lined rubber straps, screw down engraved case back, screw down crown and pushers, signed crown/buckle, etc. etc. LOTS of detail work. List in the US is $900 with a typical street price of around $800. It tends to sell through places like Nordstrom and Harvey's who charge list. Because of that we WIS tend to group them in the 'eh maybe not a good value prop/fashion watch' bucket. The lowest gray market I could find is $535, so I took a chance.

I paid *less than 1/4 of the lowest gray market price* before tax or 85% off of the list price.

Seriously guys-- keep checking TJMaxx. A lot of times they're empty, but occasionally you get these stupid deals.

review: https://www.watchreport.com/brera-orologi-eterno-chrono-ii-watch-review/


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Shoot, another great price! Too bad the chrono is so big at 45mm.


Same problem here, I have a small wrist. I actually ordered one of these the last time Ashford had them for $599, but had to return it due to a misaligned seconds hand. I decided it was for the best since it was too big for me, anyway. But it's a killer watch for a killer price.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> TJMaxx Strikes Again and I've just broken my watch drought.
> 
> Short story long, the case work is impeccable, with only the very tiniest scratch on the bezel (I can't even get a picture of it.) It's a "Swiss Made" Brera towards the top of their line, model BRET3C4301 which is a very wearable 43mm with 22mm lugs (the review I'm about to post is wrong.) The watch is sapphire, quick change leather lined rubber straps, screw down engraved case back, screw down crown and pushers, signed crown/buckle, etc. etc. LOTS of detail work. List in the US is $900 with a typical street price of around $800. It tends to sell through places like Nordstrom and Harvey's who charge list. Because of that we WIS tend to group them in the 'eh maybe not a good value prop/fashion watch' bucket. The lowest gray market I could find is $535, so I took a chance.
> 
> ...


I bet I've been into 6 different TJ Maxx stores in the last few months, all in the Midwest as I travel for work, and I've never seen anything like this. Sure, I've seen a pile of Michael Kors and Invictas and a few Wengers but nothing I would wear. Certainly nothing I would buy at 1/2 the price asked. Tales like this keep me stopping in as I always need a few $8 T-shirts but just once I would like to find a watch that would make me say "maybe, just maybe I would wear this". Never happened and I am afraid it never will.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good to see the Hammy deal frenzy paid off for some!!! Wow

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> I bet I've been into 6 different TJ Maxx stores in the last few months, all in the Midwest as I travel for work, and I've never seen anything like this. Sure, I've seen a pile of Michael Kors and Invictas and a few Wengers but nothing I would wear. Certainly nothing I would buy at 1/2 the price asked. Tales like this keep me stopping in as I always need a few $8 T-shirts but just once I would like to find a watch that would make me say "maybe, just maybe I would wear this". Never happened and I am afraid it never will.


Yup, agree, Drove across the USA and back this summer and stopped at many TJMaxx, never saw anything worth buying.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

blue2fire said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm happy to be wrong!
> 
> View attachment 9444914


Man i hope these arnt the decent quality Chinese fake Hamiltons that have been doing the rounds of late?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm happy for the folks who got the hammy field but I'll confess to being a little jealous since mine got canceled. Great deal on the pan europs, yowza.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sucks when in diff time zone. Party was already over when I'm up. I always wanted to get the pan Europ but can't shell out 600 for it. 300 is a non brainer...damn again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> Well to offer more distraction from the great Hammy Debacle of 2016 I have experienced my own hilarious issues..... well other than CWS cancelling my 400 dollar Oris order
> 
> So a few days ago I posted thanks to a guy for mentioning some hawt ebay deals on Glycine. I mentioned I picked up a Glycine World Traveler for around 479, in fact here is a screenshot of the item.
> 
> ...


Why things like this never happen to me ? 
I've been following this seller closely now, there is a Glycine 6 Vintage that I'm planning to buy, if it comes up for a low price like his other listings.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

CONGRATS! That is a really cool watch. I've got about 5 near me - but like others, haven't come up with anything like this yet. Great find!



OvrSteer said:


> TJMaxx Strikes Again and I've just broken my watch drought.
> 
> So I popped in to one this afternoon-- they had a Bulova Sea King chrono for $200 which is a solid price, but not really a watch I was looking for, plus some decent Citizens and a Wenger (and the usual fashion stuff) Way in the back was a box that was partially obscured-- I *think* it says "Brera" and not "Breda" so I ask the lady to take it out...
> 
> ...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Another deal on the bay- ORIENT STAR Automatic GMT SDJ00002W
For $379 free shipping from Japan.









In house automatic movement, sapphire crystal.

The black dial is $419 from the same seller.
Cheers


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

minchomexa said:


> How long before we see one of those Hamiltons for sale around $500.?


That would still be a good deal for a Pan Europ, right?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

HAMMY ?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I really like this. On sale at gnomon. $100 off ball 100










Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Neat Casio for $159. Solar powered with Bluetooth.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Karkarov said:


> Well to offer more distraction from the great Hammy Debacle of 2016 I have experienced my own hilarious issues..... well other than CWS cancelling my 400 dollar Oris order
> 
> So a few days ago I posted thanks to a guy for mentioning some hawt ebay deals on Glycine. I mentioned I picked up a Glycine World Traveler for around 479, in fact here is a screenshot of the item.
> 
> ...


Are you going to contact them and inform them of the mistake?


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> Why things like this never happen to me ?
> I've been following this seller closely now, there is a Glycine 6 Vintage that I'm planning to buy, if it comes up for a low price like his other listings.


I don't know, I didn't exactly plan it this way. The fact that they are an AD and had such a stellar rating I am honestly surprised I did not get exactly what I ordered.



Canyon55 said:


> Are you going to contact them and inform them of the mistake?


Maybe. I am not totally convinced there would be much point to it. I am not going to send the Double Twelve back, and he isn't going to send me a World Traveler without the exchange. To give you an idea how hilariously good this deal turned out for me... a Glycine Airman World Traveler Quartz retails at max price for around 1.1-1.2k. The Glycine Airman Double Twelve I was sent had it's original correct plastic tag tied to the strap. It showed it's retail price as 1,625 dollars. This was already a good deal, getting the double twelve just made it even better. I got the watch at around 75% off.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> Well to offer more distraction from the great Hammy Debacle of 2016 I have experienced my own hilarious issues..... well other than CWS cancelling my 400 dollar Oris order
> 
> So a few days ago I posted thanks to a guy for mentioning some hawt ebay deals on Glycine. I mentioned I picked up a Glycine World Traveler for around 479, in fact here is a screenshot of the item.
> 
> ...


I think you're the winner today. In a sense, you got your GMT with that bezel. Also, you got a watch with a correct bezel. The time zone for Moscow is wrong on the World Traveler, as it is with most pre-2015 watches. Silly Russia and their failed DST experiment...


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Not sure about the level of interest here , but pretty good deal on. Vostok Europe North Pole Expedition Seiko powered automatic below at russia2all.com. Comes out to 167.99 with shipping in US. I popped for one as a beater

https://russia2all.com/collections/...e-expedition-north-pole-1-watch-nh35a-5955195

Sept. 24, 2016 
VE Expedition Sale!

Vostok-Europe 
Expedition North Pole Special Price!

53% Off 
Save $180

Vostok-Europe Expedition North Pole Chronograph
(NH35A/5955195)

An electric blue (the Watch Komrades choice) with a Sunray dial powered by Seiko in a Numbered Limited Edition with both a 24mm leather and ballistic nylon color coordinated straps.

Regular R2A Price $339.00
Newsletter Price: $159.00
You Save: $180.00
53% Off!

COUPON CODE: 5195159


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Floydboy said:


> Not sure about the level of interest here , but pretty good deal on. Vostok Europe North Pole Expedition Seiko powered automatic below at russia2all.com. Comes out to 167.99 with shipping in US. I popped for one as a beater
> 
> Sept. 24, 2016
> VE Expedition Sale!
> ...


Link to the site please?


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Sorry. Link added to post.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Floydboy said:


> Not sure about the level of interest here , but pretty good deal on. Vostok Europe North Pole Expedition Seiko powered automatic below at russia2all.com. Comes out to 167.99 with shipping in US. I popped for one as a beater
> 
> https://russia2all.com/collections/...e-expedition-north-pole-1-watch-nh35a-5955195
> 
> ...


How does a chronograph run on an NH35 three hand movement?

I see, not a chrono....thanks for the link!


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> How does a chronograph run on an NH35 three hand movement?


Yea. Think that just a mistake on the part of the seller


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> How does a chronograph run on an NH35 three hand movement?
> 
> I see, not a chrono....thanks for the link!


Where to put the coupon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

petalz said:


> Where to put the coupon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to enter info thru checkout and will come to a spot to add it.


----------



## thebuzz (Jan 11, 2014)

Jet has a few bulova acuswiss automatic chronos for about 400 bucks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

thebuzz said:


> Jet has a few bulova acuswiss automatic chronos for about 400 bucks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love everything about the 63C112 except the lack of display caseback. Still, at less than $400 I'm rather tempted...


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

There's also this GMT:

Bulova Accutron Gemini Men's Automatic Watch 63B012 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZUGFBU/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_2sI5xbYE5J02Y

It's like Slayer designed a watch (or a vampire, I don't know). I love it!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh my! It's Invicta Weekend at World of Watches.

Be still, my beating heart.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

I know, I'm speechless too.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

can anyone here sum the smoking hot deals in this thread for reference? say, hammy, eterna, pulsometer, etc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Karkarov said:


> I don't know, I didn't exactly plan it this way. The fact that they are an AD and had such a stellar rating I am honestly surprised I did not get exactly what I ordered.
> 
> Maybe. I am not totally convinced there would be much point to it. I am not going to send the Double Twelve back, and he isn't going to send me a World Traveler without the exchange. To give you an idea how hilariously good this deal turned out for me... a Glycine Airman World Traveler Quartz retails at max price for around 1.1-1.2k. The Glycine Airman Double Twelve I was sent had it's original correct plastic tag tied to the strap. It showed it's retail price as 1,625 dollars. This was already a good deal, getting the double twelve just made it even better. I got the watch at around 75% off.


You've benefited from a mistake by the seller. If you choose to not report it it may not be illegal but certainly unethical. The fact that there reseller had such an exemplary rating should be a fairly strong indication that this was just an honest mistake.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Areatrend has this nice Seiko kinetic on sale at $158 - a bit Mido-esque. 
https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-smy153-watch-1681917833.aspx








Speaking of Mido, CWS has this fine Multifort for $596 which seems like a reasonable deal.
https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ultifort-mens-watch-brown-dial-automatic.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cryptguard said:


> Speaking of Mido, CWS has this fine Multifort for $596 which seems like a reasonable deal.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ultifort-mens-watch-brown-dial-automatic.html
> 
> View attachment 9451322


LOL


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Karkarov said:


> Well to offer more distraction from the great Hammy Debacle of 2016 I have experienced my own hilarious issues..... well other than CWS cancelling my 400 dollar Oris order
> 
> So a few days ago I posted thanks to a guy for mentioning some hawt ebay deals on Glycine. I mentioned I picked up a Glycine World Traveler for around 479, in fact here is a screenshot of the item.
> 
> ...


glycine was acquired by invicta

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

OvrSteer said:


> TJMaxx Strikes Again and I've just broken my watch drought.
> 
> So I popped in to one this afternoon-- they had a Bulova Sea King chrono for $200 which is a solid price, but not really a watch I was looking for, plus some decent Citizens and a Wenger (and the usual fashion stuff) Way in the back was a box that was partially obscured-- I *think* it says "Brera" and not "Breda" so I ask the lady to take it out...
> 
> ...


treasure hunt. though such small brands have very low resale value.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

cryptguard said:


> Speaking of Mido, CWS has this fine Multifort for $596 which seems like a reasonable deal.
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ultifort-mens-watch-brown-dial-automatic.html
> 
> View attachment 9451322


2 of this one were available for 250$ just the day before, so yes this does seem reasonable ...I guess in normal times, 600$ would have been good, welcome to the new normal.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> You've benefited from a mistake by the seller. If you choose to not report it it may not be illegal but certainly unethical. The fact that there reseller had such an exemplary rating should be a fairly strong indication that this was just an honest mistake.


As a person who has dealt with retail and similar issues quite a few times on various scales... I don't concur. There is nothing unethical about not reporting it, like you said it is likely just a one off honest mistake. If that is what happened, reporting doesn't benefit the seller in any way because it is unlikely that any of their other items are suffering from the same issue.

We aren't talking like I went to a bank, asked to withdraw 200 dollars, got my account lowered 200, but they accidentally gave me 500. Not reporting that and returning the 300 would be unethical because if I didn't I would have stolen 300 dollars from "someone". I checked, this guy has no double twelves posted on ebay. I suspect they aren't an AD they just buy AD retailers old stock and resell it on ebay. They probably opened the box just enough to see the AD warranty card, assumed that was what was in the box, looked no further, and the AD put in the wrong warranty card.

All that aside don't get your hackles too far up, I sent an ebay message explaining it all to the seller last night anyway 



juderiverman said:


> glycine was acquired by invicta


Lol. This is true, but that doesn't mean the watches made before Invicta bought them are suddenly bad watches or worth less. Or made by Invicta . That doesn't even mean they will change practices or start making bad watches even, if I were invicta I would let them continue as normal and just use my more powerful advertising to get them to new audiences.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> 2 of this one were available for 250$ just the day before, so yes this does seem reasonable ...I guess in normal times, 600$ would have been good, welcome to the new normal.


Yesb, people yesterday were saying that not honoring their ebay sales with price errors will ruin their business, but lets see now how they're going to sell their watches for 600-1000 when everybody knows that they can be had for 200-300.....


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> 2 of this one were available for 250$ just the day before, so yes this does seem reasonable ...I guess in normal times, 600$ would have been good, welcome to the new normal.


The more I browse this thread, the more I realise how crucial the day, no hour, no minute you check price on a watch is.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thechin said:


> Yesb, people yesterday were saying that not honoring their ebay sales with price errors will ruin their business, but lets see now how they're going to sell their watches for 600-1000 when everybody knows that they can be had for 200-300.....


I tried to make this argument a year ago when eterna first started their fire sales on kontikis ( or was it Alpina with their GMT models?). I was fairly confident that all of the price reductions would significantly reduce the street value of these thousand dollar Plus watches. Most respondents at that time heavily disagreed with me and felt that the hi values of the Eternal brand would be sustained regardless of the fire sales because the only people taking advantage of those sales were a small group of watch enthusiasts. I still hold to my position. I think it might be ok to do with discontinued or old inventory models butt when you start doing it on fairly current releases well that doesn't bode well for the brand.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Karkarov said:


> As a person who has dealt with retail and similar issues quite a few times on various scales... I don't concur. There is nothing unethical about not reporting it, like you said it is likely just a one off honest mistake. If that is what happened, reporting doesn't benefit the seller in any way because it is unlikely that any of their other items are suffering from the same issue.
> 
> We aren't talking like I went to a bank, asked to withdraw 200 dollars, got my account lowered 200, but they accidentally gave me 500. Not reporting that and returning the 300 would be unethical because if I didn't I would have stolen 300 dollars from "someone". I checked, this guy has no double twelves posted on ebay. I suspect they aren't an AD they just buy AD retailers old stock and resell it on ebay. They probably opened the box just enough to see the AD warranty card, assumed that was what was in the box, looked no further, and the AD put in the wrong warranty card.
> 
> ...


----------



## quikpb (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, the skx009 deal on overstock.com keeps getting sweeter, but you have to act quickly! Search "seiko blue." I can't post links due to post count.

eBay is running a deal here on Overstock digital gift cards - $50 value for $40, emails out immediately. Vendor is paypal digital gifts. Again, I can't post link to to post count.
1. Buy three - $150 value for $120.
2. Add watch to cart, apply.
3. Remaining cost is about $11, meaning you get an skx009 for about $130. That's before double-dipping if you have a cashback credit card.

Act fast! Gift cards on eBay are more than 90% sold out.


----------



## quikpb (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, the skx009 deal on overstock.com keeps getting sweeter, but you have to act quickly!

eBay is running a deal on Overstock digital gift cards - $50 value for $40, emails out immediately. Vendor is paypal digital gifts.

I can't post links, do to post count. Otherwise, this would be a lot easier.

1. Buy three - $150 value for $120.
2. Google "overstock coupon codes," and click the retailmenot link. Activate the 11% off coupon, which directs you to overstock.com
3. Search "seiko blue."
4. Find & add watch to cart, apply gift cards.
5. Remaining cost is about $11, meaning you get an skx009 for about $130. That's before double-dipping if you have a cashback credit card.

Act fast! Gift cards on eBay are more than 90% sold out.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Canyon55 said:


> Karkarov said:
> 
> 
> > As a person who has dealt with retail and similar issues quite a few times on various scales... I don't concur. There is nothing unethical about not reporting it, like you said it is likely just a one off honest mistake. If that is what happened, reporting doesn't benefit the seller in any way because it is unlikely that any of their other items are suffering from the same issue.
> ...


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Cool diamond plate watch box for sale. $69.00

Pig Iron Watch Box | Field Supply


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> can anyone here sum the smoking hot deals in this thread for reference? say, hammy, eterna, pulsometer, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Sort of hard to 'sum' up, as it's relative to your tastes and budget. But personally for me, the 'one that got away' was the earlier gen KonTikis from last fall. They were never as inexpensive as say a Timex or most Seikos, but I should've snagged one. If those Hamiltons from this week come thru and I expect/hope they do, they'd probably make most 'Top Ten Deals for the Year' I'd think.

I like my Hammies a lot, but sort of smirk about now, thinking how while I got good deals, those, albeit different models, were smoking hot in comparison. But you rarely see the most desired watches making most heavily discounted lists.

Often times he who hesitates is lost, or loses on the deal anyway. At first, the KonTikis---I think I was the unfortunate one to reference the word 'pizza' as to the dials, evaded me. Now I regret my mindset then, as to me, they're actually high quality timepiece examples of art and symmetry. The Pulsometer? Unreal deal and I'd probably wear one occasionally, but still sort of a curio piece, maybe a flippers dream. I know Oris has an excellent reputation as a solid Swiss brand and we've seen some killer deals there too, but they just don't elicit much spark out of me.

Sometimes we see incredible deals, the likes of we think we'll never see again, until the next incredible deal comes along.

But a great deal to me and what constitutes a year's best can be a $15 Mickey Mouse watch or a $2000 Omega Seamaster--again, it's all relative. Not that I've seen an Omega SM for 2K ---- not YET anyway!!!


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Just an FYI according to the law (this is a federal law that applies in all 50 states since it deals with the mail)... If you receive a package and it is in your name you have NO legal requirements to sent it back to the company, it is considered a "gift". Regardless if you receive someone else's order but your name is on the package, they sent you the wrong item, they sent you additional items in your package, etc... As long as your name is on the package, it is yours. If you received a package in someone else's name this does not apply. The company can make whatever threats they want but in the end they know they cannot legally get it back from you. The exclusion to this are those subscription order companies i.e. Sign up for one and unless you cancel we will keep billing your credit card and sending you more. Feel free to google it and check for yourself, this ruling came about after many mail fraud scams.

as for the morality of it... Entirely different story. A big profit driven corporation that hasn't done you any favors and you don't plan to make any future purchases from would simply write it off. A small business that is honest and friendly is a different matter.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another FYI....there are currently 2 Kontiki dates both on bracelet on the sales forum. Not mine, just thought somebody might like a heads up.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Sort of hard to 'sum' up, as it's relative to your tastes and budget. But personally for me, the 'one that got away' was the earlier gen KonTikis from last fall. They were never as inexpensive as say a Timex or most Seikos, but I should've snagged one. If those Hamiltons from this week come thru and I expect/hope they do, they'd probably make most 'Top Ten Deals for the Year' I'd think.
> 
> I like my Hammies a lot, but sort of smirk about now, thinking how while I got good deals, those, albeit different models, were smoking hot in comparison. But you rarely see the most desired watches making most heavily discounted lists.
> 
> ...


The difference between the Pulsometer and the Hamilton sale is the sheer number of watches on sale (and the no. of people who participated in this one). Pulsometer from all accounts was probably limited to somewhere between 2 - 8 / max. 10 pieces. The math on the Hamiltons is anywhere from 4-6 pieces of each model on Ebay and a similar amount on their website (at least from what was mentioned regarding the splitting of the inventory).

Considering all the shipping notifications folks have received, this sale amounted to at least 25-60 watches across brands being shipped at all-time low prices (not as low as the discount on the Pulsometer) and the total quantum of discount (watch discount X No. of watches) may probably be more than the Pulsometer sale. For a retail outlet without Amazon's firepower to ship at these prices is something else. This may probably be 'the' sale of the year until today.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw this on SD. Never heard of the brand, but it is a Japanese quartz chronograph with sapphire crystal. Coupon code 627ZTFM8 makes it $69.99 shipped. Seems like a decent price.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HI27LP...7e828811e69763421b762a13360INT&keywords=Watch


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Saw this on SD. Never heard of the brand, but it is a Japanese quartz chronograph with sapphire crystal. Coupon code 627ZTFM8 makes it $69.99 shipped. Seems like a decent price.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HI27LP...7e828811e69763421b762a13360INT&keywords=Watch


I'll bet it's the company that June Cleaver and Eddie Haskell from "Leave it to Beaver" started.:-s


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

OMG - Sears of all places seems to have the lowest price on 3 of the Glycine KMU48 models. $499.00 
I have the stainless model which I love I hesitate on the PVD coating . I am not sure how I would feel when it starts to wear off.

Sold by watches and beyond and cheaper at sears then on their own web site.

Sears.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> OMG - Sears of all places seems to have the lowest price on 3 of the Glycine KMU48 models. $499.00
> I have the stainless model which I love I hesitate on the PVD coating . I am not sure how I would feel when it starts to wear off.
> 
> Sold by watches and beyond and cheaper at sears then on their own web site.
> ...


I've seen the same thing happen on KMart's site, so keep an eye out there also.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Robangel said:


> Sort of hard to 'sum' up, as it's relative to your tastes and budget. But personally for me, the 'one that got away' was the earlier gen KonTikis from last fall. They were never as inexpensive as say a Timex or most Seikos, but I should've snagged one. If those Hamiltons from this week come thru and I expect/hope they do, they'd probably make most 'Top Ten Deals for the Year' I'd think.
> 
> I like my Hammies a lot, but sort of smirk about now, thinking how while I got good deals, those, albeit different models, were smoking hot in comparison. But you rarely see the most desired watches making most heavily discounted lists.
> 
> ...


nice. so, mickey mouse 15 dollars, kontiki 400 dollars, that would be desired.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

"Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93."

Nice to find this on my doorstep when I got home from apple picking. This was ultimately shipped from Watch Grabber. The box is not in the best shape but the watch looks ok. I just set it and I'm going to look it over after I have some chow. I missed that this in a non-hacking movement but I'm cool with that.

No packing material


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

mannal said:


> "Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93."
> 
> Nice to find this on my doorstep when I got home from apple picking. This was ultimately shipped from Watch Grabber. The box is not in the best shape but the watch looks ok. I just set it and I'm going to look it over after I have some chow. I missed that this in a non-hacking movement but I'm cool with that.
> 
> ...


I'm officially jealous. This was the one I would have gotten. Thanks for the pics. I won't be able to sleep tonight now.

Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Longines titanium automatic chronograph for $749.99 - $40 CLEARANCE40 = $709.99. Add 8% CB to make it $653.19 net.

This is listed as a women's watch, but I don't see any real reason for it. It is 38mm with a 7.75" bracelet.

Women's Pre-Owned Opposition Chronograph Titanium Grey Dial Titanium | World of Watches


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks a little too "waxed" for a mans watch....



RyanD said:


> Longines titanium automatic chronograph for $749.99 - $40 CLEARANCE40 = $709.99. Add 8% CB to make it $653.19 net.
> 
> This is listed as a women's watch, but I don't see any real reason for it. It is 38mm with a 7.75" bracelet.
> 
> Women's Pre-Owned Opposition Chronograph Titanium Grey Dial Titanium | World of Watches


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I know nothing about this other than its a cheap chronograph. Worst case you get a new NATO out of the deal. White or black dial.
$8.49

http://m.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_Pri...408474398027408&bmUID=ltb_G4b&changeViewInd=y

http://m.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_Pri...DER<>folder_id=2534374302268776&bmUID=ltbOMo7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been working this one hard, trying for days to communicate with an apparently not particularly communicative seller -- in German -- and see if I could get the price reduced. They're not budging, but it still might be good enough for somebody here, as the watches are -- at least to my eye -- great-looking with great specs.

German watchseller ECL has Laco by Lacher limited edition automatic chronograph pilot-looking watches, with Valjoux 7750 movements. The black dial one is numbered to 200 pieces; the all-lume dial to 100 pieces. You'll have to email them the link and ask for a Paypal invoice if you want it shipped to the U.S. (You can do that in English.)

Price minus VAT plus DHL shipping is €707, or about $794. Not as dazzling as some of the prices we've seen through here lately, but nonetheless a good deal IMO.

Suchergebnisse - Uhren-Shop: Armbanduhren und Schmuck guenstig kaufen bei ecl-uhren

Valjoux 7750, sapphire crystal, 200m water resistance, nice, solid-link bracelet. They have a nice Sinn look going on, I think, and Laco is a watchmaker with a long, solid German heritage.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Longines titanium automatic chronograph for $749.99 - $40 CLEARANCE40 = $709.99. Add 8% CB to make it $653.19 net.
> 
> This is listed as a women's watch, but I don't see any real reason for it. It is 38mm with a 7.75" bracelet.
> 
> Women's Pre-Owned Opposition Chronograph Titanium Grey Dial Titanium | World of Watches


nice deal. hardly there is a mint longine under $1000. this is used, but automatic and chronograph. guess women do not need these two fancy features.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

That's the watch I bought. Retail $695. Normally $450. CWS had it for $358 before the craziness. Can't wait to get mine either later today or on [email protected] Kinda sucks that it has to be signed for but at the price I got it, who am I to complain.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

mannal said:


> "Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93."
> 
> Nice to find this on my doorstep....


I'm more jealous than that other WIS because I ordered that from Jet and got canceled. But if it was your post that alerted me to the Jet deal in the first place then it's as it should be. Nice score anyway!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> I know nothing about this other than its a cheap chronograph. Worst case you get a new NATO out of the deal. White or black dial.
> $8.49
> 
> Legion Nylon Strap Watch - Belk.com
> ...


From what I can tell, those sub-dials may be strictly decorative. Under $15 - $20 "chronographs" are often not really fully functional.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the watch. The dial looks good plus an easy dial layout.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Very bummed that I missed out on the Hamilton frenzy and especially jealous of those who actually managed a Pan Europ at crazy discounts. Bright side though, went by my local TJ Maxx today and like another poster here several pages back scored a Brera, which I had never heard of before the post several pages back. It is very nice without a mark on it, rubber lined, suede strap with signed buckle, signed screw-down crown, screw down pushers, sapphire crystal. Not really a big fan of chronographs, but I bit on this one. $129 plus tax. Retail $795, Amazon $535 for comparison.









I apologize for my poor photography skills. That was the best shot of three.

They also had the usual selection of Wenger, Emporio Armani, tons of Fossil, Nautica, a good handful of Citizen Eco-Drives, a really nice looking Rotary chrono (wth is Dolphin Standard?), a few Diesel, and a couple of Filsons. If any of those call to you and you live near St Petersburg, jump on 'em.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice looking watch


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> Very bummed that I missed out on the Hamilton frenzy and especially jealous of those who actually managed a Pan Europ at crazy discounts. Bright side though, went by my local TJ Maxx today and like another poster here several pages back scored a Brera, which I had never heard of before the post several pages back. It is very nice without a mark on it, rubber lined, suede strap with signed buckle, signed screw-down crown, screw down pushers, sapphire crystal. Not really a big fan of chronographs, but I bit on this one. $129 plus tax. Retail $795, Amazon $535 for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 9458298
> 
> ...


Did they have another Brera? I'm in Riverview and had no luck today at the Brandon store. They did have a bunch of new stock though. Multiple Bulova, Invicta, and others I hadn't seen them carrying before. If you see another somewhere, grab it and I'll come link up with you and pay ya back plus a bit for the trouble.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

That was the only one.


----------



## roynaldo (May 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I hesitated on the Bulova moonwatch and missed out. I dont know why, but it has really been bugging me. Far more than I thought would be possible. I really would like to get one on a bracelet if possible but i would be happy with either. Please let me know if they pop up again anywhere. I am located in southeast asia so seller would need to be willing to ship.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Jet.com has the bracelet for $487.50
https://jet.com/product/detail/cddc...15&gclid=CNHe5pO7qc8CFYZnNwodXvsHbw&gclsrc=ds



roynaldo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hesitated on the Bulova moonwatch and missed out. I dont know why, but it has really been bugging me. Far more than I thought would be possible. I really would like to get one on a bracelet if possible but i would be happy with either. Please let me know if they pop up again anywhere. I am located in southeast asia so seller would need to be willing to ship.


----------



## blackdot (Apr 25, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Simmer down, it was a joke (*and for the record, his post has more likes than yours*).


_Mr _RyanPatrick, are you trying to tell me that _more guys found it funny rather than sexist_? I doubt it. I think more highly of your gender overall than you do.

It may have been a joke, but it was a sexist one that echoed far less amusing realities. It takes a special sort of human being to make a racist joke to an ethnic minority, bomb jokes to vets with PTSD, and so on, just for sh*ts and giggles. In any event, my comment wasn't overly militant or otherwise out of proportion to his - one jibe got another. I don't proactively parade around waving my female WIS flag, but I'm no doormat, not even in a room full of men.

BTW - if you meant to de-fuse the situation, why direct the comment only...... at me?



RyanPatrick said:


> If the *SJWs* infest WUS I'm not sure what I'll do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your post though uses a term that is widely accepted as pejorative. Should I clarify? Was it used in jest too?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

blackdot said:


> _Mr _RyanPatrick, are you trying to tell me that _more guys found it funny rather than sexist_? I doubt it. I think more highly of your gender overall than you do.
> 
> It may have been a joke, but it was a sexist one that echoed far less amusing realities. It takes a special sort of human being to make a racist joke to an ethnic minority, bomb jokes to vets with PTSD, and so on, just for sh*ts and giggles. In any event, my comment wasn't overly militant or otherwise out of proportion to his - one jibe got another. I don't proactively parade around waving my female WIS flag, but I'm no doormat, not even in a room full of men.
> 
> ...


I don't engage with people who lack a sense of humor/are so easily offended, female or otherwise. Have a good night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

It's taking all my self-restraint not to get involved but this isn't the place for it.

I will ask one question though. Hands up who wants to get the thread shut down?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

eljay said:


> It's taking all my self-restraint not to get involved but this isn't the place for it.
> 
> I will ask one question though. Hands up who wants to get the thread shut down?


I certainly don't. If you go back, the initial comment and the related replies, mine included, were all deleted. It was all but over. As I said, I won't engage any further.
Let's get back to the watch deals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Outstanding. This is _sort_ of a deal, even if it isn't an affordable one. Gemnation has a Zenith 410 up as its deal of the day for $5.5k, which is as low as I've seen it (not that I've been following the model for very long).









Edit: I'd love a blue one of these but, with Australia being a signatory to CITES, you either have to discard the strap, hope for the best or just buy locally. I shudder to think how much these cost at dealers local to me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wishmann said:


> $119.70 now on AreaTrend. Run!
> 
> Don't forget the 8.3% rebates with befrugal.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx












96b237. The 8 o'clock crown rotates the internal timing bezel....smooth and pretty slick. Otherwise the movement is the same as the Moonwatch. 200m WR with a screwdown crown.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well..... Couldn't resist the PanEurop chrono for $599. I figure that even if I want to flip it later I should be able to recover most of that price. Now we wait and see if Ashford actually has them in stock still. Wow, got this AND the Hammy Field Mechanical for less than the chrono usually costs all by itself.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Well..... Couldn't resist the PanEurop chrono for $599. I figure that even if I want to flip it later I should be able to recover most of that price. Now we wait and see if Ashford actually has them in stock still. Wow, got this AND the Hammy Field Mechanical for less than the chrono usually costs all by itself.


You love the Chrono. It's an awesome watch, especially for $599

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> I don't engage with people who lack a sense of humor/are so easily offended, female or otherwise. Have a good night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gents, I've had to remove 5 posts with inappropriate sexist comments in them. If I have to sift thru this thread and remove any more I'll be handing out red cards. Get it back on topic and leave those types of "jokes" off of WatchUSeek.

From our rules:

2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> 96b237. The 8 o'clock crown rotates the internal timing bezel....smooth and pretty slick. Otherwise the movement is the same as the Moonwatch. 200m WR with a screwdown crown.


I had this and the lobster in my basket, but forced myself to make a choice. I choose the lobster because I have very little use for chronos and they sometimes crowd an otherwise beautiful dial. But this watch was definitely attractively priced.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Back to the bargains! A few hurtful words and hurt feelings around here. Nothing a few sub $200 Hamiltons won't fix! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Per SD: Hamilton X-Patrol on sale for $665 at Ashford with coupon "SDAVIATN665" pic stolen from the World Wide Web. Save an additional 6% I believe through BeFrugal.










http://www.ashford.com/us/H76556731...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> Outstanding. This is _sort_ of a deal, even if it isn't an affordable one. Gemnation has a Zenith 410 up as its deal of the day for $5.5k, which is as low as I've seen it (not that I've been following the model for very long).
> 
> View attachment 9459442
> 
> ...


Check with the seller. The US requires CITES compliance too. Most watches I've bought new with a crocodile strap have had the CITES document in the box. The problem is that Gemnation probably won't declare it on the shipping and customs form, meaning your package will be opened and inspected. Nevertheless, it should be resolved quickly.


----------



## roynaldo (May 6, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Jet.com has the bracelet for $487.50
> https://jet.com/product/detail/cddc...15&gclid=CNHe5pO7qc8CFYZnNwodXvsHbw&gclsrc=ds
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I might go for this... I'm still kicking myself for missing the sub $300 price.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Check with the seller. The US requires CITES compliance too. Most watches I've bought new with a crocodile strap have had the CITES document in the box. The problem is that Gemnation probably won't declare it on the shipping and customs form, meaning your package will be opened and inspected. Nevertheless, it should be resolved quickly.


Cheers. I will have to do that and I also intend to speak to Customs when the time comes, but our Department of Environment requires both import AND export approval (from country of origin) paperwork for imports of CITES Appendix II animal parts into Australia. I can't imagine the grey marketers jumping through _those_ hoops for a single sale, but perhaps I'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

mannal said:


> "Got it using Jet and triple15. $151.93."
> 
> Nice to find this on my doorstep when I got home from apple picking. This was ultimately shipped from Watch Grabber. The box is not in the best shape but the watch looks ok. I just set it and I'm going to look it over after I have some chow. I missed that this in a non-hacking movement but I'm cool with that.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow! That was FAST!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> Per SD: Hamilton X-Patrol on sale for $665 at Ashford with coupon "SDAVIATN665" pic stolen from the World Wide Web. Save an additional 6% I believe through BeFrugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish i had a taste for chrono because that is a beauty of a watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Gents, I've had to remove 5 posts with inappropriate sexist comments in them. If I have to sift thru this thread and remove any more I'll be handing out red cards. Get it back on topic and leave those types of "jokes" off of WatchUSeek.
> 
> From our rules:
> 
> 2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.


Oh! How I wish you could do the same for the real world and real-life politics...you know what I mean. Long time coming. Thanks 

Civility is a very rare thing indeed these days.


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Aiya, u all, don't angry angry , let's all happy happy. 

While waiting for codes from my local e commerce site so I can buy the skx and a cccp, I am looking to buy a speedy homage.

Anyone know where I can get a good deal for the seiko SND367P? The cheapest I found right now 109.5 with shipping to Malaysia on eBay.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive for $97.50. Check your email for a percent off coupon code. I got one for 30% off, which makes it under $70.

Drive from Citizen Eco-Drive Men's WDR Watch - AW1510-03H


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

This is probably old news, but Amazon has some decent 25% off deals running now, including this Casio Pro Trek PRW-6000Y-1ACR for $281.25, which is the lowest its been according to 3xcamels.


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

Ordered that silver-faced Pan Europ chronograph - couldn't resist the 599 price. Hope not to get my order cancelled tomorrow, when the Ashford guys come back to work and realize that the stock is empty


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Does anyone else have an order from CWS that didn't receive a cancellation or a notice that it shipped?

Kinda wish I would have taken the time to create an account when I was purchasing.


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm seriously hoping deep blue runs another discount code soon. I ordered a day night t-100 without checking on discount codes first, then saw first the mil/police discount via e-mail, then the "hydro" right after ordering. I e-mailed them to inquire on either option but never got a response. I guess I missed the boat on that one. I went back a few days later to try and order another and to apply the hydro code, and by then it had expired. Love the watch, and I love the value. Just wish I had been able to apply the code first. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is account specific, but Evine has a limited time code "25FALL" for 25% off and they do have several Deep Blue models. The code worked for me on sale items, too. Of particular note (and I'm still debating on pulling the trigger) is the Day/Night Milops, which works out to only $375 after the code. Not bad for a 9015 and tritium.



Cka1979 said:


> I'm seriously hoping deep blue runs another discount code soon. I ordered a day night t-100 without checking on discount codes first, then saw first the mil/police discount via e-mail, then the "hydro" right after ordering. I e-mailed them to inquire on either option but never got a response. I guess I missed the boat on that one. I went back a few days later to try and order another and to apply the hydro code, and by then it had expired. Love the watch, and I love the value. Just wish I had been able to apply the code first. Live and learn, I guess.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I ordered through eBay and still have not received a shipping notice (nor cancellation) yet.



cfcfan81 said:


> Does anyone else have an order from CWS that didn't receive a cancellation or a notice that it shipped?
> 
> Kinda wish I would have taken the time to create an account when I was purchasing.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> Well..... Couldn't resist the PanEurop chrono for $599. I figure that even if I want to flip it later I should be able to recover most of that price. Now we wait and see if Ashford actually has them in stock still. Wow, got this AND the Hammy Field Mechanical for less than the chrono usually costs all by itself.


There's one in f79 for way more than that right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> Well..... Couldn't resist the PanEurop chrono for $599. I figure that even if I want to flip it later I should be able to recover most of that price. Now we wait and see if Ashford actually has them in stock still. Wow, got this AND the Hammy Field Mechanical for less than the chrono usually costs all by itself.


You and me both!! Start the week with zero PanEurop's end the week with two.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I ordered through eBay and still have not received a shipping notice (nor cancellation) yet.


I ordered that Zodiac from Brand Name Watches on Thursday-- the ZO8014 for $250 , and it still says processing. They've jacked the price back up to $580- so I'm a little worried they are going to try to weasel out of this - we'll see. It says the vendor is Brand Name Watches.... which I haven't heard of before but it's probably the same people.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks guys - ordered this Friday night via Amazon for $42.81 and it's very nice. Love the big numbers and lume. The watch is a "Big Un" for sure, but for this cost who cares! Like the OP said Friday, the band is worth it alone. It came with a warranty card from Gevril parent company.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Evine has this Casio at a good price of $47.23. If the FALL25 works it's a steal at $35. Both colors gold and black.

Casio 44mm Dive Series Quartz Analog & Digital Dual Time Strap Watch


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm not sure if this is account specific, but Evine has a limited time code "25FALL" for 25% off and they do have several Deep Blue models. The code worked for me on sale items, too. Of particular note (and I'm still debating on pulling the trigger) is the Day/Night Milops, which works out to only $375 after the code. Not bad for a 9015 and tritium.


The Sun diver looks tempting too , on sale now for 246 even before the coupon.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The code is 25FALL



jcombs1 said:


> Evine has this Casio at a good price of $47.23. If the FALL25 works it's a steal at $35. Both colors gold and black.
> 
> Casio 44mm Dive Series Quartz Analog & Digital Dual Time Strap Watch


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

25FALL works on $100 or more, I think.



dumberdrummer said:


> The code is 25FALL


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Updating. All my four watches from CWS were shipped (eBay).


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

mannal said:


> 25FALL works on $100 or more, I think.


It has to be account specific, code not working for me.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I was on Evine looking at the Eterna Vaughn in solid gold. The one with the small date window. The price was $3,800.00 and something. I don't remember exactly. I stepped out for an hour or so and when I came back the price is now - $4,268.00.



mannal said:


> 25FALL works on $100 or more, I think.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

roynaldo said:


> Thank you. I might go for this... I'm still kicking myself for missing the sub $300 price.


Me too! Absolutely miffed about that... will have to wait and see if Black Friday has anything to offer. Ditto on the let us know if another comes up please


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Not my idea of a fashion statement, but Watches Half Price via eBay has the Casio STL-S100H-8AVCF Digital Solar-Powered Men's Watch for $20 with free shipping.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Also from Watches Half Price, this Bulova Men's 98A130 21-Jewel PVD Open-Heart Automatic for $174.99.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Not an amazing sale, but Jacob Time has some Citizen Eco-Drive models for at least a few bucks less than others. They also have a 3% rebate from Be Frugal.

Two that caught my eye:

AW1354-15H, $86.36

Citizen Eco-Drive HTM Polyurathane Mens Watch AW1354-15H









And where has this model been all my life? Love the look. Understated with hints of flash. BV1020-52E, $179.55

Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Watch BV1020-52E


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

And the Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 65A106 A-15 (non-limited edition) for $379.99. Personally, I prefer this one.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Have any of you guys seen the new Bulova Moon watch on sale anywhere?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Alden said:


> Have any of you guys seen the new Bulova Moon watch on sale anywhere?


Some of the sites in this thread link like Macys and Stage.com could relaunch their Moonwatch deals in the coming weeks.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/if-youre-market-moon-watch-3577881.html

Stay tuned.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Alden said:


> Have any of you guys seen the new Bulova Moon watch on sale anywhere?


Nothing as cheap as the Stage.com deals but there are a few lightly used ones on ebay ending in a few hours currently sitting at the $300+ mark.

Haven't seen any stellar deals on the bracelet version, not sure why.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't believe I took a few days off and there's a fire sale on my favorite brand. Congrats to everyone who got in on the Hammys. That silver auto chrono with the black circles is on my wish list, but I was waiting for next spring. If anyone grabbed one and finds out they do not like it, please let me know. 

Also, thanks to whoever found that Bulova Snorkel chrono deal!!!!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Received shipping confirmation for both my Pan Europ and Jazzmaster Chrono today, along with the following communication from CWS (which, I gotta say, I'm pretty impressed with):

"New message from: certified-watch-store Top Rated Seller(3,401Red Star)

dear valued customer

we appreciate you choosing us for your business and would like to contact you before we ship your order im not sure if you know this but this watch that you bought actually comes with two band that we will be shipping to you however it is also supposed to come with a special tool that helps you change the band for some reason after lots of looking we were unable to locate the original tool from Hamilton what we did do for you was go ahead and purchase one from you (not original Hamilton) at no cost to you we did this as part of our commitment to customer satisfaction

we just want to make sure before shipping that this is ok with you i have also included images of the tool that we got for you it serves the same function just like the original

please let us know and when we get confirmation from you i will make sure your order ships quickly

thanks for your time and patience and hope you have a great day"



cfcfan81 said:


> Does anyone else have an order from CWS that didn't receive a cancellation or a notice that it shipped?
> 
> Kinda wish I would have taken the time to create an account when I was purchasing.





dumberdrummer said:


> I ordered through eBay and still have not received a shipping notice (nor cancellation) yet.





wishmann said:


> Updating. All my four watches from CWS were shipped (eBay).


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

^^Not bad.

I'm really, really glad I wasn't by a computer at the moment of Hamiltonian distraction.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

dumberdrummer said:


> Received shipping confirmation for both my Pan Europ and Jazzmaster Chrono today, along with the following communication from CWS (which, I gotta say, I'm pretty impressed with):
> 
> "New message from: certified-watch-store Top Rated Seller(3,401Red Star)
> 
> ...


It's so thoroughly caring maybe thinking it would get posted on watch forums. Hard to associate the GM with warm and fuzzy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

All of my CWS orders from Ebay shipped. Got the last shipping notice today.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm trying very hard to wish good things for those who purchased off CWS's Ebay and are getting their orders fulfilled, unlike us dumb schmucks who figured purchasing via their website was a good option.

However, I'm failing miserably, and am left with nothing except a seething pit of hatred.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm trying very hard to wish good things for those who purchased off CWS's Ebay and are getting their orders fulfilled, unlike us dumb schmucks who figured purchasing via their website was a good option.
> 
> However, I'm failing miserably, and am left with nothing except a seething pit of hatred.


Still willing to trade watches for Royal Crown Draft.  Shopenzed.com won't ship cases.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Still willing to trade watches for Royal Crown Draft.  Shopenzed.com won't ship cases.


I'm listening...










EDIT : Holy cow, US$9.90??? You gettin' gouged, son. It's about US$4.30 equivalent at Countdown at the mo...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

yoginasser said:


> And the Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 65A106 A-15 (non-limited edition) for $379.99. Personally, I prefer this one.
> View attachment 9466762


I got to check out a friend's, as above. Never seen vertical brushing on pvd case sides, the raised crystal height same as my H2O 8000m, it's pretty gorgeous. Telling the time is secondary to measuring it, so it takes a long glance to get a quick read. I'm going to pick one up when prices get lower. One ebay seller has 82 of them at $369. It's a quirky endearing watch, love to handle the limited edition one too.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Anybody know what movement's in the Bulova A-15? Winding feels like a 2892.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm listening...
> 
> EDIT : Holy cow, US$9.90??? You gettin' gouged, son. It's about US$4.30 equivalent at Countdown at the mo...


I know it's totally off the topic of watches, but holy crap!! I love that stuff and haven't seen it since the 90's. RC Premium Draft was the best Cola ever. I never dreamed it still existed. If Butterfinger milk is still a thing there too I will start packing now. I have never wanted to visit New Zealand more than I do at this moment.

Just so I'm not too off topic though:


 Home > Scratch and Dent > SCRATCH AND DENT - ORIENT SYMPHONY AUTOMATIC DRESS WATCH WITH BLACK DIAL, STAINLESS STEEL CASE #ER27006B







 
 






 
Alternative Views:

   




















List Price: $210.00
Island Watch Price: $129.00
*Sale Price: $85.00
Savings: $125.00
*

Stock Status:
Ready to Ship 








_Product Code: SND164_


Qty: 






[TR]
[TD="colspan: 2"]


 













[TD]







 









[TR]
[TD="width: 1"][/TD]
[TD="width: 100%"][/TD]
[TD="width: 1"][/TD]








[/TD]
[/TR]


CUSTOMERS ALSO VIEWED​[URL="http://www.longislandwatch.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SND173"]​

SCRATCH AND DENT - ORIENT BAMBINO AUTOMATIC WATCH WITH BLACK DIAL, ROSE GOLDTONE CASE AND HOUR MARKERS #ER24001B
$179.00
Sale Price:$69.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - ORIENT BLUE RAY 21-JEWEL AUTOMATIC DIVE WATCH ON A BRACELET #CEM65009D (BLUE RAY)
$159.00
Sale Price:$129.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - ORIENT AUTOMATIC SUN AND MOON WATCH WITH SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL #ET0P003W
$239.00
Sale Price:$197.00


SAMPLE SALE - TRASER MASTER PRESTIGE CHRONOGRAPH WATCH WITH SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL, 12-HOUR TOTALIZER #105880
$616.50
Sale Price:$355.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - SEIKO SUMO PROSPEX AUTOMATIC DIVE WATCH WITH BLUE DIAL AND STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET #SBDC033
$499.00
Sale Price:$396.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - LACO FRIEDRICHSHAFEN TYPE B DIAL SWISS AUTOMATIC PILOT WATCH WITH SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL #861753
$949.00
Sale Price:$795.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - AEROMATIC 1912 AUTOMATIC AVIATOR WATCH WITH BLACK STRAP #A1027 BLACK
$149.00
Sale Price:$114.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - ORIENT ESTEEM 21-JEWEL AUTOMATIC DRESS WATCH WITH LEATHER STRAP #DB08002B
$149.00
Sale Price:$119.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - AEROMATIC 1912 AUTOMATIC WATCH WITH 24-HR SUB DIAL AND POWER RESERVE #A1351
$199.00
Sale Price:$146.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - ORIENT BAMBINO AUTOMATIC WATCH WITH BLACK DIAL, ROSE GOLDTONE CASE AND HOUR MARKERS #ER24001B
$179.00
Sale Price:$114.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - SEAGULL 1963 HAND WIND MECHANICAL CHRONOGRAPH WITH WHITE DIAL #6488-2901W
$299.00
Sale Price:$237.00


SCRATCH AND DENT - SQUALE 1000 METER PROFESSIONAL SWISS AUTOMATIC DIVE WATCH WITH SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL #2002BL-R
$1,350.00
Sale Price:$1,287.00​



[/TD]
[/TR]



*Description*
















 










Scratch and Dent - Orient Symphony Automatic Dress Watch with Black Dial, Stainless Steel Case #ER27006B
*This is a scratch and dent Orient Symphony automatic watch. Orient repaired the movement. Runs fine now. It has a tag, but no sticker. Like new condition.**

The new Orient Symphony dress watch features an Orient made 21-jewel automatic movement, a black dial with silver applied hour markers, matching silver hands, a solid screw-in case back, date window at 3:00, a mineral crystal, and a black leather strap. Great watch for wearing to the office or out for dinner. It is nice and thin and wears well on all wrist sizes. Comes with a 41mm x 12mm stainless steel case and features up to a 40 hour power reserve.*





















*Features


Movement: Orient 21-jewel Automatic (self winding)
Case: Stainless steel, 41mm x 12mm thick
Back: Exhibition Window
Crystal: Hardened Mineral
Band: Black leather strap, buckle closure, 22mm.
Water Resistant: 50 meters
Warranty: 1 Year
*




Probably the only one, so one of you can get lucky in 3..2..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, that Sumo is overpriced.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I'm listening...
> 
> EDIT : Holy cow, US$9.90??? You gettin' gouged, son. It's about US$4.30 equivalent at Countdown at the mo...


$9.90 vs $4.30 isn't the problem.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

El Primitivo said:


> I know it's totally off the topic of watches, but holy crap!! I love that stuff and haven't seen it since the 90's. RC Premium Draft was the best Cola ever. I never dreamed it still existed. If Butterfinger milk is still a thing there too I will start packing now. I have never wanted to visit New Zealand more than I do at this moment.


Want me to put you right over the edge?

Because it's made in Australia and not the USA, it uses cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup.

Mmmmm, natural cane sugary draft cola goodness.

In other words, our RC Draft is to your old RC Draft, what Mexican Coke is to US Coke


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $9.90 vs $4.30 isn't the problem.
> View attachment 9468250


Maybe I can smuggle some in carry-on luggage when I come to the US in a year or so?


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

It was made with cane sugar here too. When it was available 20 years ago.


And yes, Yankeexpress, the Sumo is priced high, but what I was actually trying to draw attention to was the $85 Orient Automatic. I didn't even realize all those other watches were going to show up in that post. Copying and pasting is hard and when I was in school it was mimeographs and actual paste.

Man, now I'm nostalgic for mimeograph fumes... How is NZ fixed for those?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

What is a good price for a Sumo?


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Actually, if you check with the camels or Ebay, the Sumo offered is a pretty good deal. The markdown seems to be because the bezel is stuck.


SCRATCH AND DENT - SEIKO SUMO PROSPEX AUTOMATIC DIVE WATCH WITH BLUE DIAL AND STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET #SBDC033
$499.00​Sale Price:$396.00​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

El Primitivo said:


> Actually, if you check with the camels or Ebay, the Sumo offered is a pretty good deal. The markdown seems to be because the bezel is stuck.
> 
> 
> SCRATCH AND DENT - SEIKO SUMO PROSPEX AUTOMATIC DIVE WATCH WITH BLUE DIAL AND STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET #SBDC033
> ...


If the bezel is stuck, the watch was probably dropped. Stay Far, FAR away. That deal stinks....positively sucks.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

An average price for a sumo is about $450+/-. I rather pay an extra $50 dollar for a smooth bezel, stuck bezel with repair will cost more then $450. Not a deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've had VERY tight (but not quite to the point of completely stuck) bezel issues with both a Monster and a Sumo. Seems to be a bit more common than you'd think. Anyhoo, I found YouTube vids on how to easily pop off the bezel, replace the bezel gasket (the culprit, and replacements are readily available at Esslinger.com), lube it up and all was right with the world once again.



yankeexpress said:


> If the bezel is stuck, the watch was probably dropped. Stay Far, FAR away. That deal stinks....positively sucks.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Actually, if you check with the camels or Ebay, the Sumo offered is a pretty good deal. The markdown seems to be because the bezel is stuck.
> 
> 
> SCRATCH AND DENT - SEIKO SUMO PROSPEX AUTOMATIC DIVE WATCH WITH BLUE DIAL AND STAINLESS STEEL BRACELET #SBDC033
> ...


What are "the camels"?

Thanks!


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

BookBoy said:


> What are "the camels"?
> 
> Thanks!


http://camelcamelcamel.com

Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

This is probably a silly question, so I apologize in advance (playing the new card). I'm in the market for my first high end watch. My holy grail, like many people, is the iconic submariner. Either the 16610 or 116610. I'm sure everyone who's interested in this watch is searching for a deal. I've looked at bobs watches and chrono24, as well as a few others. I'm amazed at how well these apparently retain value. Any tips/suggestions/locations/discounts to obtain the best deal? Thank you!!


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

Jura Watches Sale final day - 40% off
https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/sale-watches/gender-mens

Certina from £126
Tissot Couturier £156/ Automatic III £216
Hamilton Jazzmaster from £216 / Khaki £237
Maurice Lacroix £282
Longines from £414
Alpina from £564


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

vcarter said:


> Jura Watches Sale final day - 40% off
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/sale-watches/gender-mens
> 
> Certina from £126
> ...


Nice

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I've had VERY tight (but not quite to the point of completely stuck) bezel issues with both a Monster and a Sumo. Seems to be a bit more common than you'd think. Anyhoo, I found YouTube vids on how to easily pop off the bezel, replace the bezel gasket (the culprit, and replacements are readily available at Esslinger.com), lube it up and all was right with the world once again.


I had that problem with my SKX007. A couple of drops of machine oil fixed it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> Anybody know what movement's in the Bulova A-15? Winding feels like a 2892.


It doesn't handwind as smooth as a my 2824 movements, so I'm fairly certain it's not a 2824... But I haven't owned a 2892 before so I couldn't say if it's 2892 or not.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Bulova Moonwatch $396 an you get $40 "Macy's money" (whatever that is). Ends today.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...otId=67&kws=bulova&searchPass=exactMultiMatch


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

With coupon code 40247 the Bulova 96B251 Moon Watch is $330 at stage dot com web site.

Here's the proof shot:









To be more Precisionist about it you can get 40% off lots of other Bulova watches, too. You'll have to type in the URL and coupon code yourself...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Just FYI the Bulova Moon watch was $275 at stage.com last week.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just FYI the Bulova Moon watch was $275 at stage.com last week.


However, designing and building a machine to take you back in time to last week adds another billion trillion zillion dollars to the delivery cost and violates the space-time continuum, a temporal prohibition in many states.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Stage offered that sale at least twice now. Decent chance it comes back.



ki6h said:


> However, designing and building a machine to take you back in time to last week adds another billion trillion zillion dollars to the delivery cost and violates the space-time continuum, a temporal prohibition in many states.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is very nice-looking and a great price at $499 -- $464 after Be Frugal rebate. Sapphire crystal, Guilloche dial and ETA 2836-2 movement.

But 51.4mm lug-to-lug, and 42.5mm case diameter, on an all-dial watch, is going to wear BIG.

Revue Thommen Specialities XLarge Date Pointer Men's Watch Model: 10012.(I'M A SCAMMER)


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Stage offered that sale at least twice now. Decent chance it comes back.


I agree; this company SSI is unloved by Wall Street and might be having extreme deals hoping for a better 3rd quarter revenue top line. If that's the case (this is entirely speculative, based on the outlier nature of their discounts and their dismal stock performance & stats) I'd look at their web site on Sept 29th & 30th to see if the half-off deal returns.

Until then: Time Travel is a Crime. Don't Do It.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I know this is a giant leap of faith on many peoples part but i'll still share. i live in queens, by the Bulova corporate center. There is also a Bulova Outlet store where they sale their models at a 60% discount. If there is a Bulova watch that people are looking for, i could take a look at their pricing and we can proceed from there.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Sean779 said:


> Anybody know what movement's in the Bulova A-15? Winding feels like a 2892.


GregoryD removed the back of his A-15 a few weeks ago and confirmed that the movement is the 2824-2.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Glycine Airman Base GMT on eBay for only $699! Cheapest I've seen it by FAR. Pretty cool color combo and in the more reasonable size of 42mm. I actually like the larger ones but bought this one anyway to try it out. And I had a 10% eBay Bucks offer, so I couldn't resist.

Glycine Men&apos;s 3887 309 LB9B Airman Base GMT Automatic 42mm Black and Grey Dial | eBay

[url]https://www.ebay.com/itm/331975246074








[/URL]


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

vcarter said:


> Jura Watches Sale final day - 40% off
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/sale-watches/gender-mens
> 
> Certina from £126
> ...


fantastic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Rivven said:


> BookBoy said:
> 
> 
> > El Primitivo said:
> ...


Whoa, did someone post a Seiko Sumo, mention camels, and _not_ make a reference to its 12 o'clock marker? Wait, somebody just did. You're welcome.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

So I wrote a long, polite, impassioned email to CWS explaining my concern as a repeat customer over how they handled demand during the Hamilton bloodbath, by prioritising EBay orders over one via their website. I pointed out how many sales they'd likely made from my referrals, as well as my numerous past purchases from them. I then requested a comparable price on a couple of the models that had been in the sale for $230ish and were still showing as in stock at about $520.

They just came back with a generous offer of $495.

lol.


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

Certina from £126
Tissot Couturier £156/ Automatic III £216
Hamilton Jazzmaster from £216 / Khaki £237
Maurice Lacroix £282
Longines from £414
Alpina from £564[/QUOTE]

So, I missed out on the longines, but managed to snag a jazz master open heart for under four bills, American. Oh, and using the code MVC8ALL saves an extra 8%!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

vcarter said:


> Jura Watches Sale final day - 40% off
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/sale-watches/gender-mens
> 
> Certina from £126
> ...


Are their prices with VAT or without? I can't tell.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

This might be a good deal for those that like motorsports or just Yamaha bikes.

Yamaha Y4 watch by T.W Steel, £52 including delivery from Amazon Uk. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yamaha-Y4-TW-Steel-watch/dp/B010LZPCS8/ref=cm_wl_huc_item









It uses a Citizen 2115 quartz movement, and has a carbon case and carbon fibre style dial (I think the bezel is fixed though according to one review). I'm not sure if the seller is actually located in Australia but it is also available for £59 fulfilled by Amazon UK.

The same seller also has them on Amazon US for $69 with free shipping.
https://www.amazon.com/TW-Steel-Yamaha-45mm-dial/dp/B010LZPCS8


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Are their prices with VAT or without? I can't tell.


Prices are with UK VAT (20%).


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> Glycine Airman Base GMT on eBay for only $699! Cheapest I've seen it by FAR. Pretty cool color combo and in the more reasonable size of 42mm. I actually like the larger ones but bought this one anyway to try it out. And I had a 10% eBay Bucks offer, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3887 309 LB9B Airman Base GMT Automatic 42mm Black and Grey Dial | eBay
> 
> ...


That's a beaut, congrats. 
How do you get a 10% off eBay coupon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Cka1979 said:


> Certina from £126
> Tissot Couturier £156/ Automatic III £216
> Hamilton Jazzmaster from £216 / Khaki £237
> Maurice Lacroix £282
> ...


It makes this Hamilton Automatic Chronograph for me about $558 delivered to Michigan.









https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...jazzmaster-auto-chrono-watch-h32616553-hm-124


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> That's a beaut, congrats.
> How do you get a 10% off eBay coupon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're "targeted" promotions, so not everyone receives the same offers at the same time. Just make sure you're enrolled for eBay Bucks and opted in to receiving promotional offers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one for about $332 delivered is a great deal, too:

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...mens-powermatic-80-c029-807-11-031-00-crt-466


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

DamienT said:


> An average price for a sumo is about $450+/
> 
> massdrop had new sumos and blumos on sale for $352 December 2015.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

So, got my other cancellation from CWS (site order). I was holding out hope that they had a bunch of that model.

I did perform my first mod evar on my new SKX009. Some trial and error in finding a thin enough knife resulted in some scratching, but nothing too deep. Gotta learn somewhere...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

vcarter said:


> Prices are with UK VAT (20%).


I can't see a way to not pay VAT...?


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Whoa, did someone post a Seiko Sumo, mention camels, and _not_ make a reference to its 12 o'clock marker? Wait, somebody just did. You're welcome.


Groan.


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I can't see a way to not pay VAT...?


I believe you'll need to pay the shipping country's VAT, if it's outside EU (they won't charge the 20% in this case).


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Citizen CA4200-52E arrived today. Pretty nice for $149 delivered.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

vcarter said:


> I believe you'll need to pay the shipping country's VAT, if it's outside EU (they won't charge the 20% in this case).


Nope. There is no VAT (or GST as it's called here) payable on the order I want to place, but they're showing no reduction of any form, even when I fully input my delivery details in NZ.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Nope. There is no VAT (or GST as it's called here) payable on the order I want to place, but they're showing no reduction of any form, even when I fully input my delivery details in NZ.


When I changed the country to a non-EU country (like New Zealand), it shows the price without Taxes. When I change it back to a EU country, the page adds the Taxes to the Subtotal.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Nope. There is no VAT (or GST as it's called here) payable on the order I want to place, but they're showing no reduction of any form, even when I fully input my delivery details in NZ.


Must be a problem in their system with the VAT/GST applicable to your order. VAT automatically deducted when I put in my U.S. address.


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Nope. There is no VAT (or GST as it's called here) payable on the order I want to place, but they're showing no reduction of any form, even when I fully input my delivery details in NZ.


Hmm, I've just tried with a random US postcode and the VAT disappeared... What I'd do as the sale ends in 3 hours (in theory), I'd place the order and contact CS about the issue.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Certina Moonphase at $370 shipped to PA

https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...-chrono-moon-phase-c033-450-16-081-00-crt-395



WorthTheWrist said:


> It makes this Hamilton Automatic Chronograph for me about $558 delivered to Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 9474266
> 
> ...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a little hesitant ordering a Hamilton from jura due to this disclaimer in their Delivery info page: *Please note the following brands; Bell & Ross, TW Steel, Hamilton, Tissot, RADO and Oris can not be shipped outside of the UK.*

See bottom of page in below link:
https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/pages/delivery

Anyone had experience with them outside UK?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Just give it a shot. It'll either work, or won't. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> Just give it a shot. It'll either work, or won't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's not fun having to go through the song and dance of ordering, waiting for order confirmation, getting a cancellation email, and waiting for a refund from the credit card company :roll:


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It makes this Hamilton Automatic Chronograph for me about $558 delivered to Michigan.
> 
> View attachment 9474266
> 
> ...


I'm showing $580.31 (447.30 pound) after the coupon and shipping... and that's using the spot rate on Google (no foreign transaction fee credit card and Jura's credit card processor - PayPal wanted to use an inflated spot rate which brought the total to $595~)


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Certina Moonphase at $370 shipped to PA
> 
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...-chrono-moon-phase-c033-450-16-081-00-crt-395


Very nice price on this one. I can now mark it off my list. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Slant said:


> It's not fun having to go through the song and dance of ordering, waiting for order confirmation, getting a cancellation email, and waiting for a refund from the credit card company :roll:


Some companies say it can take up to a week or more to post as a refund. Yet, they take the cash the minute your CC is authorized. They are holding your cash to their benefit before posting a credit back to you. Selling watches for some is just a side business, probably make more $$ in a short term CD of delayed refunds.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Selling watches for some is just a side business, probably make more $$ in a short term CD of delayed refunds.


Reminds me of the line "we sell at a loss but make it up in *volume*" o|


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> I'm showing $580.31 (447.30 pound) after the coupon and shipping... and that's using the spot rate on Google (no foreign transaction fee credit card and Jura's credit card processor - PayPal wanted to use an inflated spot rate which brought the total to $595~)


Bummer. By the time I farted around and decided to buy it shows sold out.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Have to say I'm thoroughly impressed with the whole Stage.com Bulova sale from a few days back. Even got the watch very quickly with the standard shipping (due on Thursday, got it today). I don't have any good pictures atm but the watch is in great condition and looks great on the two straps they provide. The dial has a nice 3d kind of look to it that didn't really show up in the photos of it. Also came with a solid feeling spring bar removal tool. If they have another similar sale, I'd recommend jumping on it (and thanks to those who pointed it out!)


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The CWS frenzy watch has landed. Rarely do you get the watch you want, at half the lowest price you found. True steal.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jacbergey said:


> Have to say I'm thoroughly impressed with the whole Stage.com Bulova sale from a few days back. Even got the watch very quickly with the standard shipping (due on Thursday, got it today). I don't have any good pictures atm but the watch is in great condition and looks great on the two straps they provide. The dial has a nice 3d kind of look to it that didn't really show up in the photos of it. Also came with a solid feeling spring bar removal tool. If they have another similar sale, I'd recommend jumping on it (and thanks to those who pointed it out!)


Congrats on your bargain!


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Rivven said:


> Amazon price tracker, Amazon price history charts, price watches, and price drop alerts. | camelcamelcamel.com
> 
> Sent from a device accessing the Internet.


Thank you!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

jacbergey said:


> Have to say I'm thoroughly impressed with the whole Stage.com Bulova sale from a few days back. Even got the watch very quickly with the standard shipping (due on Thursday, got it today). I don't have any good pictures atm but the watch is in great condition and looks great on the two straps they provide. The dial has a nice 3d kind of look to it that didn't really show up in the photos of it. Also came with a solid feeling spring bar removal tool. If they have another similar sale, I'd recommend jumping on it (and thanks to those who pointed it out!)





yankeexpress said:


> Congrats on your bargain!


Jealous! Mine wont be here until Friday according to FedEx. Not sure why it's going to take 4 days to travel from Oregon to Washington but that's ground shipping for you..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Just received this hamilton from the CWS ebay sale. Thanks to the OP and the one who pointed out availability on ebay.

Curious thing is it was sent from amazon fulfillment and the packing slip indicates seller flying fashion, who was the seller of the Bulova A-15 (thanks to that OP as well). Gray market sure is a tangled web.


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Woo Hoo! Just got my my tracking number from last week's crazy Hamilton deal - Jazzmaster H38515555 via the CWS ebay store.

Looks like a beautiful watch. Not sure how I feel about not having a seconds hand though... time will tell (see what I did there?)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks to the OP with the tip about contacting bulova for a free shorter A-15 strap. The email is [email protected]
Not sure if they'll send the same long one again, but they sure are polite and responsive!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I have enough funds to buy the Bulova Moon now... just have to try and control myself and wait for a sale... 

Not good at waiting though... so...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Alden said:


> I have enough funds to buy the Bulova Moon now... just have to try and control myself and wait for a sale...
> 
> Not good at waiting though... so...


While u r waiting try and get a kohls charge card, the sale that ended last night brought the moon watch to almost 250 after the discount and kohls cash ... and the seiko black turtle to 230

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Some feedback about Certified Watch Store CS. I bought a Mido diver about a month ago, that took on water while swimming in a pool. The website says their warranty doesn't cover water damage, so I was a bit worried. However, they took it back for refund with no questions asked. I would have prefered a replacement, but they said they didn't have stock even though the website shows two units at double the price I paid. Overall I'm satisfied with the CS, but wonder if the limited number of discounted pieces are somehow "different" from the rest of their stock.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ScopinBill said:


> Woo Hoo! Just got my my tracking number from last week's crazy Hamilton deal - Jazzmaster H38515555 via the CWS ebay store.
> 
> Looks like a beautiful watch. Not sure how I feel about not having a seconds hand though... time will tell (see what I did there?)


PM'd you with a proposition


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

halaku said:


> While u r waiting try and get a kohls charge card, the sale that ended last night brought the moon watch to almost 250 after the discount and kohls cash ... and the seiko black turtle to 230
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice. Was the sale only for card holders?

_ETA: I think I understand. In order to get the "Khols cash" you have to be an account holder. _


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I was on Evine looking at the Eterna Vaughn in solid gold. The one with the small date window. The price was $3,800.00 and something. I don't remember exactly. I stepped out for an hour or so and when I came back the price is now - $4,268.00.


I need to get out more...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Nope. There is no VAT (or GST as it's called here) payable on the order I want to place, but they're showing no reduction of any form, even when I fully input my delivery details in NZ.


I think this store is ganging up with CWS to give you the shaft (again).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> I think this store is ganging up with CWS to give you the shaft (again).


Figures.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> Overall I'm satisfied with the CS, but wonder if the limited number of discounted pieces are somehow "different" from the rest of their stock.


I wondered that myself too, like going to Marshalls or T.J.Maxx and buying an "irregular" item for a discounted price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I wrote a long, polite, impassioned email to CWS explaining my concern as a repeat customer over how they handled demand during the Hamilton bloodbath, by prioritising EBay orders over one via their website. I pointed out how many sales they'd likely made from my referrals, as well as my numerous past purchases from them. I then requested a comparable price on a couple of the models that had been in the sale for $230ish and were still showing as in stock at about $520.
> 
> They just came back with a generous offer of $495.
> 
> lol.


Instead of writing, you should've made a phone call, with violin and cellos playing in the background.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> Glycine Airman Base GMT on eBay for only $699! Cheapest I've seen it by FAR. Pretty cool color combo and in the more reasonable size of 42mm. I actually like the larger ones but bought this one anyway to try it out. And I had a 10% eBay Bucks offer, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3887 309 LB9B Airman Base GMT Automatic 42mm Black and Grey Dial | eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/331975246074


Do all us Glycine fans a big help and post your experience and ultimate results in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/anyone-familiar-watchgooroo-3607234.html

My own experience with this seller leaves me cautious despite it turning out well for me personally, and there are some other WUS'ers who have concerns to. His prices are awesome and shipping was great, so if we can confirm some great buyer results it would be nice news to a lot of us. For those familiar with my previous posts where I bought from this seller I will leave an update. Despite sending me the wrong watch, me telling them about it, and making it clear the watch they sent was a higher value that what I bought.... the seller has never responded. I do find that a little odd but oh well.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field watch, model H74451833, for $201. Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate takes it to $189.

Quartz but a nice looker. Rotating internal bezel off a second crown.

Hamilton Khaki Field H74451833 Men's Watch , watches

Comes on a leather strap, but here it is on a NATO:


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Karkarov said:


> Do all us Glycine fans a big help and post your experience and ultimate results in this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/anyone-familiar-watchgooroo-3607234.html


Will do. I actually have a couple different Glycine watches on the way from this seller.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Our friend @coopc was the one that posted the Hammy deal that started the Hammys run and he won only 3 likes. Come on guys, let's give him a lot more because he deserve (go to page 1560 and do it).


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Some companies say it can take up to a week or more to post as a refund. Yet, they take the cash the minute your CC is authorized. They are holding your cash to their benefit before posting a credit back to you. Selling watches for some is just a side business, probably make more $$ in a short term CD of delayed refunds.


There not holding any of your cash until you pay the credit card bill 30 days later, that's why it's a "Credit" card.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Recoil Rob said:


> There not holding any of your cash until you pay the credit card bill 30 days later, that's why it's a "Credit" card.


It's a credit card because the issuer offers you credit, not the merchant


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

For the life of me I can't figure out the rings on the canvas strap that came with the Bulova moon watch. Help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> So I wrote a long, polite, impassioned email to CWS explaining my concern as a repeat customer over how they handled demand during the Hamilton bloodbath, by prioritising EBay orders over one via their website. I pointed out how many sales they'd likely made from my referrals, as well as my numerous past purchases from them. I then requested a comparable price on a couple of the models that had been in the sale for $230ish and were still showing as in stock at about $520.
> 
> They just came back with a generous offer of $495.
> 
> lol.


I really feel bad for the ones who chose to purchase from their website directly and still got cancelled... From a business stand point, it's understandable why CWS made up their mind on favoring eBay customers, but it's still unfair to those who openly trusted CWS by ordering directly from them without a middleman.

I admit I secretly hoped they would either process OR deny *all orders with no discrimination*. It would have been more faithful if they acted on all purchases the same in order to avoid being accused of favoring eBay against website customers.

In my honest opinion, if honoring all orders was truly too damaging to their business, they should have denied all customers with a big official apology letter, with maybe personalized discounts [ie %20 off] and respectfully and thoroughly explained how and why they cannot process these 'faulty' prices.
I'm more than certain most customers would understand, the listed prices were ridiculously low after all... Their eBay may have gotten a sting or two in the feedback, but that would be all,, and they could have saved themselves from *discrimination and loss* by the end of the day.

However, this is the real world where people are stupid and greedy... CWS proved to be another robotic business establishment and went the safest route by their business understanding. Nothing different from the norm, once again...

I guess it's a little disappointing by how internet-shopping is still lacking in personal characteristics. Maybe I'm expecting too much. Maybe I'm just still mad for missing on the slim hammy.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

kyfra said:


> Certina Moonphase at $370 shipped to PA
> 
> https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...-chrono-moon-phase-c033-450-16-081-00-crt-395


I was going to jump on that, but it appears to be quartz.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> Thanks to the OP with the tip about contacting bulova for a free shorter A-15 strap. The email is [email protected]
> Not sure if they'll send the same long one again, but they sure are polite and responsive!


Please please do write back whether they send you the same long strap or a regular sized one. It's such a pity because the leather and texture is great, but deemed unwearable even for 7" wrist.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I just picked up a blue Airman SST they had listed for $999, but they accepted $850, plus the 10% ebay bucks knocked another $85 off- They have more of these, and quite a few other decent Glycine models, when combined with the ebay bucks it's a great deal.











Karkarov said:


> Do all us Glycine fans a big help and post your experience and ultimate results in this thread:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/anyone-familiar-watchgooroo-3607234.html
> 
> My own experience with this seller leaves me cautious despite it turning out well for me personally, and there are some other WUS'ers who have concerns to. His prices are awesome and shipping was great, so if we can confirm some great buyer results it would be nice news to a lot of us. For those familiar with my previous posts where I bought from this seller I will leave an update. Despite sending me the wrong watch, me telling them about it, and making it clear the watch they sent was a higher value that what I bought.... the seller has never responded. I do find that a little odd but oh well.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I just realised I've got an actual reason to be aggrieved over the whole CWS issue, instead of just a philosophical one :- Because my credit card isn't in US currency, I had to pay the usual 2%ish conversion rate for the purchase transaction... and then another 2%ish for the reverse conversion on the refund. 

So their response didn't just cost me a shot at a nice watch, it cost me about $18 cash money :/


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

double post..


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I was going to jump on that, but it appears to be quartz.


So....? It's actually awesome technology.



> Precidrive™ is the name of an innovative technology that makes Certina watches extremely accurate. Watches with Precidrive™ quartz calibres achieve true chronometer precision. With a variation in timekeeping of just +/-10 seconds per year, a Precidrive™ watch is 8 to 10 times more accurate than a conventional quartz watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> So....? It's actually awesome technology.


And quite apart from that high accuracy movement in the DS-8, *any* quartz is far, far more convenient than mechanical when it comes to keeping a moonphase complication set.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Recoil Rob said:


> There not holding any of your cash until you pay the credit card bill 30 days later, that's why it's a "Credit" card.


Vendor (retailer) receives wire cash transfer from CCC soon after transaction approval. CCC sends you a bill (credit). You have 30 days to pay CCC, meanwhile vendor holds cash credit back to CCC that will be applied to your open credit. Time equals money and I've purchased and had it posted in one month and receive the credit in another month. Retailer really has 30 days to play with your money/credit.

It's a shuffle of money game retailers play.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

And since we're on the subject of quartz watches and how awesome they are..

Chr Ward is having a sale on all their quartz watches and they are 15% off. Combine that with the current voucher/coupon codes.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/collections/quartz-collection

*For £50 off any purchase of £300 or more, use code 50UK16 at checkout. For £100 off any purchase of £500 or more, use code 100UK16.

Edit: You don't need the actual vouchers, just enter these codes in the promo code field in your cart
*
Order through the UK site for lowest prices. And no VAT for orders shipping outside the EU. For example, you can get the C60 Trident, C7 Rapide Chrono and C8 Flyer for US$ 225 shipped.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I just picked up a blue Airman SST they had listed for $999, but they accepted $850, plus the 10% ebay bucks knocked another $85 off- They have more of these, and quite a few other decent Glycine models, when combined with the ebay bucks it's a great deal.
> 
> View attachment 9478586


I'm three Glycine watches deep in my collection. I still haven't recovered from my Double 24 purchase. But I'm damn tempted to make an offer on a vintage 1953. You guys aren't helping.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

Would you guys rather get a CW trident pro 600 for USD 600 or a tissot seastar 1000 powermatic 80 for USD 550 (with available coupons from both sides)?

edit: the usd amount will depend on the exchange rate, using PayPal's extortionate rate it's actually $612, still much better than buying from the American cw site.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

marquimsp said:


> Would you guys rather get a CW trident pro 600 for USD 599 or a tissot seastar 1000 powermatic 80 for USD 550 (with available coupons from both sides)?


Tissot bcos its auto...not because I'm a snob just don't like the ticking second hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

petalz said:


> Tissot bcos its auto...not because I'm a snob just don't like the ticking second hands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh sorry, I meant the auto CW too... 600 pro.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Tissot bcos of the movt with long pwr reserve. If solely of the powermatic movt I like mido ocean star captain the most 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey does anyone have Christopher ward voucher for uk website that they are not using? Looking for £50 off 300 voucher. I have the us website vouchers which I can't use on uk website. Please PM me if you have one. Thanks.


Got it!!! We are lucky to have such a helpful enabling community, lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Hey does anyone have Christopher ward voucher for uk website that they are not using? Looking for £50 off 300 voucher. I have the us website vouchers which I can't use on uk website. Please PM me if you have one. Thanks


I've got one but it's at work so I won't be able to get it for you for another 11 hours or so.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I've got one but it's at work so I won't be able to get it for you for another 11 hours or so.


Thanks. Already got it from another member and order placed for a trident, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Mind if I ask what trident you are after? 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got a 50 and 100 voucher for Chris ward. PM me if you want it.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I just realised I've got an actual reason to be aggrieved over the whole CWS issue, instead of just a philosophical one :- Because my credit card isn't in US currency, I had to pay the usual 2%ish conversion rate for the purchase transaction... and then another 2%ish for the reverse conversion on the refund.
> 
> So their response didn't just cost me a shot at a nice watch, it cost me about $18 cash money :/


Your CC company should reverse that in about 5 seconds...


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Hey does anyone have Christopher ward voucher for uk website that they are not using? Looking for £50 off 300 voucher. I have the us website vouchers which I can't use on uk website. Please PM me if you have one. Thanks.
> 
> Got it!!! We are lucky to have such a helpful enabling community, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, I can hook you up with one later. If I remember correctly last time the codes were the same on all the vouchers,as I purchased one via eBay and it had same code as the one I received earlier.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dejavus said:


> Mind if I ask what trident you are after?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


I have been after a red bezel diver. Got zodiac super seawolf 53 and glycine combat sub but my watch winder is already full so was thinking that a Quartz would be better. Trying to sell glycine combat sub already as I like my zodiac better. If this c ward works out and I like it enough then I might sell my zodiac as well as I have exceeded my maximum number of automatics already. The only problem is that the super seawolf 53 is gorgeous and I will probably have a very difficult time selling it, lol.
And many thanks to everyone who tried helping me with the voucher!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal
Charriol Women's CE438Y1650002 Celtic Analog Display Swiss Quartz Silver Watch $356


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> And quite apart from that high accuracy movement in the DS-8, *any* quartz is far, far more convenient than mechanical when it comes to keeping a moonphase complication set.


Yup. I sold my mechanical moonphase, because unless you wear it daily, it is a PITA.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> Yup. I sold my mechanical moonphase, because unless you wear it daily, it is a PITA.


Mine is an automatic but it is on my wrist or in a watch winder, period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> And since we're on the subject of quartz watches and how awesome they are..
> 
> Chr Ward is having a sale on all their quartz watches and they are 15% off. Combine that with the current voucher/coupon codes.
> 
> ...


Does the 50 gbp off 300 gbp work for 38 mm c60 trident?
Also how do I get such voucher?


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

ryguy87 said:


> Does the 50 gbp off 300 gbp work for 38 mm c60 trident?
> Also how do I get such voucher?


50UK16 and 100UK16


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Glycine fans should check Touch of Modern immediately. Good prices + extra 20% off. Automatics under $400.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Glycine fans should check Touch of Modern immediately. Good prices + extra 20% off. Automatics under $400.


Is the extra 20% in the price already, or do you need a code (I'm not familiar with TOM)? $409 for a Combat Sub is a killer deal.

*EDIT: Nevermind - just add to cart, it's automagic.*


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Glycine fans should check Touch of Modern immediately. Good prices + extra 20% off. Automatics under $400.


Thks. That's really good deal. Just dunno how to ship internationally. Don't quite comprehend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Incredible deals on these Glycines on ToM....I'm all good with mine but they have nice models with unbeatable prices!!!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

smille76 said:


> Incredible deals on these Glycines on ToM....I'm all good with mine but they have nice models with unbeatable prices!!!
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


I wish they had the smaller version of the Combat in blue dial. 43mm and a huge shiny blue dial would wear gigantic. But that one has been on my hit list for a while...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

BeFrugal has 7% cashback from Touch of Modern as well. 

IMO, this has to be the same seller as on eBay. It even says they come with the Manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I am usually in TJ Maxx stores a few times a week for business and noticed they have started to get quite a few various Seiko offerings in. I didn't pay too much attention as they have all been quartz so far, but most were priced quite a bit less than Amazon.

I do remember one being the SSC277, I believe for around $129ish (don't quote me on this as it was a quick glance).


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Ah, the Glycine sale is great but the one I really want, the Combat 6 vintage, is not included ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Incredible deals on these Glycines on ToM....I'm all good with mine but they have nice models with unbeatable prices!!!
> 
> S.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


How low are these going to go? Agree, these are at great prices for a nice watch but it seems like retailers can't wait to rid themselves of their stock since the Invicta purchase. Every other day we see lower prices on this brand recently.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I hope alpina will have another round of sale frenzy. Missed the earlier sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Pan Europ is about to land on my desk so may as well keep this deal thing going.. Was looking for a field watch so ordered this one from ToM for $260 including befrugal cashback. $260...! Thanks for posting this deal. :-!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice, but how did ya pull that off? The only Combat 7 I see on ToM (either still for sale, or sold) is the 3898.19AT4P.LB9B, and that's $649.99 (before the 20% off). What am I missing?

EDIT: Never mind....my eyes ain't so good anymore, LOL! Just saw it at $349.99 (Reserved).



nordwulf said:


> The Pan Europ is about to land on my desk so may as well keep this deal thing going.. Was looking for a field watch so ordered this one from ToM for $260 including befrugal cashback. $260...! Thanks for posting this deal. :-!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Nice, but how did ya pull that off? The only Combat 7 I see on ToM (either still for sale, or sold) is the 3898.19AT4P.LB9B, and that's $649.99 (before the 20% off). What am I missing?


I got this one for $349 before the 20% discount. 
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...glycine-combat-seven-automatic-3898-14t7p-tb3


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Glycine fans should check Touch of Modern immediately. Good prices + extra 20% off. Automatics under $400.


Piss. I've been on a weird "blue two-tone dive style watch" craving lately that that now-sold-out Combat Sub would have scratched very well.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Why didn't they have 20% off during the Limes sale....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EDIT: Certified Watch Store has Frederique Constant Classics Index automatic GMT watches, white dial and black dial on bracelet, for about $602. This well beats Gemnation's current sale price:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...rneHyJSdQRg17OfL5P0csJekac5ivIW06EaAie-8P8HAQ

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...log-display-swiss-automatic-silver-watch.html

















From Gemnation's sale, while this Worldtimer GMT is quartz, it looks great and is $295, under $275 with Be Frugal cash back:









http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Fr...Index-Worldtimer-Quartz-FC-255S6B6-20911.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> I really feel bad for the ones who chose to purchase from their website directly and still got cancelled... From a business stand point, it's understandable why CWS made up their mind on favoring eBay customers, but it's still unfair to those who openly trusted CWS by ordering directly from them without a middleman.
> 
> I admit I secretly hoped they would either process OR deny *all orders with no discrimination*. It would have been more faithful if they acted on all purchases the same in order to avoid being accused of favoring eBay against website customers.
> 
> ...


Go to your local AD and ask for the same deal. It's highly unlikely that you'll get anything close to that but your buying experience will likely be exceptional. Furthermore your post sales experience will also be very well received.

Online shopping is still nameless and faceless , and can feel very cold when things go south. Some retailers like Amazon or Lands End have figured out a formula that works for them but for the most part you get what you pay for when online shopping.....in terms of service.

I love buying grey market because of the prices but the couple of times I have had a problem always make me reconsider. But ultimately the vastly lower pricing brings me back 2 The Grey Market. I've got a purchase right now on Amazon that I just know it's not going to work out in my favor but that's the risk I took. My great deal is suddenly a little less great.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I just received the e-mail from Touch of Modern. Which it came sooner. 

I did manage to snag one of the blue Combat Subs with the rubber/silicone strap. Thanks to watchuseek. 
 They had 2 different model numbers for what looked like the same blue combat sub.
If there was a difference it was not apparent to me but the other was already sold out.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> I really feel bad for the ones who chose to purchase from their website directly and still got cancelled... From a business stand point, it's understandable why CWS made up their mind on favoring eBay customers, but it's still unfair to those who openly trusted CWS by ordering directly from them without a middleman.
> 
> I admit I secretly hoped they would either process OR deny *all orders with no discrimination*. It would have been more faithful if they acted on all purchases the same in order to avoid being accused of favoring eBay against website customers.
> 
> ...


You are presuming that this was a price error, and that is *not *clearly the case. It could have been, but it doesn't have to be. If it was not (and I think it was not), then they merely oversold the inventory they allotted for the sale (because internet forums). In which case, there is no "discrimination" or "loss" by cancelling orders according to whatever criteria works best for their business. If they oversold, then they have to cancel something. Cancelling everything makes no sense, and they can't sell product they don't have.

Moreover, not everyone who placed an order through their store-front got cancelled. Some got their watches. That suggests it wasn't a price error.

So, rather than lament about robotic, remote, aloof businesses not caring about their remote, faceless customers, let's have perspective. Nobody got hurt here. The world sucks, but this isn't evidence of that.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

JakeJD said:


> You are presuming that this was a price error, and that is *not *clearly the case. It could have been, but it doesn't have to be. If it was not (and I think it was not), then they merely oversold the inventory they allotted for the sale (because internet forums). In which case, there is no "discrimination" or "loss" by cancelling orders according to whatever criteria works best for their business. If they oversold, then they have to cancel something. Cancelling everything makes no sense, and they can't sell product they don't have.
> 
> Moreover, not everyone who placed an order through their store-front got cancelled. Some got their watches. That suggests it wasn't a price error.
> 
> So, rather than lament about robotic, remote, aloof businesses not caring about their remote, faceless customers, let's have perspective. Nobody got hurt here. The world sucks, but this isn't evidence of that.


x2

I own and operate an e-commerce business and there are times I will move a certain amount of inventory at my cost to free up capital or make sales numbers that manufacturers are looking for, etc. There could be any number of reasons why only a handful were sold for so low, but to automatically call it a price mistake is short-sighted. It is no different than an airline doing a fuel dump.


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

Just picked up a deep blue sea chrono off amazon warehouse deals for $120. This bad boy is going to replace my invicta pro diver










The lume is crazy 









Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> You are presuming that this was a price error, and that is *not *clearly the case. It could have been, but it doesn't have to be. If it was not (and I think it was not), then they merely oversold the inventory they allotted for the sale (because internet forums). In which case, there is no "discrimination" or "loss" by cancelling orders according to whatever criteria works best for their business. If they oversold, then they have to cancel something. Cancelling everything makes no sense, and they can't sell product they don't have.
> 
> Moreover, not everyone who placed an order through their store-front got cancelled. Some got their watches. That suggests it wasn't a price error.
> 
> So, rather than lament about robotic, remote, aloof businesses not caring about their remote, faceless customers, let's have perspective. Nobody got hurt here. The world sucks, but this isn't evidence of that.


Not getting into any of the debates or rights or wrongs about what happen however I will just add something. The other day I made an offer of $430 for the Oris that was $430 when all this madness what going on. It was $730 when I made the offer (now $1273 today) I also mentioned that it was $430 the other day and asked if they would do that price now. They replied "That was a pricing error. Sorry cannot go that low. Please make a serious and decent offer and know that we will beat any ebay sellers price." I will also that they had 4 available during hours of madness and they still show 4 available today. I am still slightly kicking myself for not buying that Oris.

Also I was not addressing your directly Jake. I just quoted you as the most recent one regarding this topic.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My Hamilton eBay purchases have landed. The Pan Europ strap is really nice. I love the nato but was pleasantly surprised how thin and soft the rally strap is. And I can't wait to give my brother the Khaki Field. I wish I could see his face when he opens it and starts checking it out. Because of the amazing deal, I also bought him a couple nato straps and a springbar tool.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> BeFrugal has 7% cashback from Touch of Modern as well.
> 
> IMO, this has to be the same seller as on eBay. It even says they come with the Manufacturer's warranty.


It is, I compared their stock, it is almost identical. Whoever this seller is really, they must be very desperate to sell whatever Glycines they have left.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ended up getting the Glycine Combat Sub auto w/ blue dial on stainless steel bracelet for around $287 after discount, befrugal and around $60 ToM credit I had. Killer deal on an awesome looking watch. Ooowee


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ce=tomomailer&utm_campaign=5178&utm_content=4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glycine extra 20% off TOM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

G550 said:


> Glycine extra 20% off TOM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! I see I was somewhat late with my TOM post.

Had grab on one of these. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

Just a heads up on the Jura deal. I ordered the Hamilton Jazzmaster open heart last night, got it ordered, confirmed, and paid 292 GBP for it (just shy of $400 USD). It's now listed FOR SALE still, now for 590 GBP (about $768 USD). I'd post the link but I don't have the posts required to be permitted to yet. Check it out for yourself if you'd like though...

They me sent me this email:
Good Morning sir

I write to you regarding your recent Hamilton Jazz-master purchase from us- Firstly I apologise we have had a stocking system issue and unfortunately this piece was sold just before you confirmed the payment.

However, the great news is. I am willing to offer you 40% discount on any stock piece we have showing on the website- Even outside of the sale which were not initially included as an apology for the inconvenience caused. (Please e-mail me to check the stock firstly)

Equally if you would like me to order a piece outside the sale in for delivery (items not in stock) I would be happy to add a great discount also. I would rather give you options than completely lose your custom, so once again apologies and I hope we here at Jura can do something to make you feel valued as a customer of ours.

----

I asked for my money back. I'm sure there will be many of you who defend this, but to me this looks like a classic bait and switch move. I got what I wanted at a good price. You claim there's an inventory problem, but keep the listing for the same watch just at a higher price. But you expect me to get something else in lieu of it. Sure, I could search and hope that I find something of comparable value that I would like as much. But, I don't think I will. I wouldn't be as satisfied with the purchase and I've lost confidence in the vendor. And when it comes to quality watches, confidence in the vendor is key. Let's see if they refund my money in a timely manner. Caveat emptor.​


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

"40% discount on any stock piece we have showing on the website" - the sale was 40%, if they have the same on a higher price, than the price at the end would be the same or am I missing smt here?


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

No, you're not missing anything. It seems to me that they would have just processed the order that way. Thus, that email wouldn't even have been necessary. But, they didn't. Instead they told me they don't have it and to pick something else at 40% off. Maybe it was because I applied the 8% off too? I have no idea. In any case, it now just seems "off" to me.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> My Hamilton eBay purchases have landed. The Pan Europ strap is really nice. I love the nato but was pleasantly surprised how thin and soft the rally strap is. And I can't wait to give my brother the Khaki Field. I wish I could see his face when he opens it and starts checking it out. Because of the amazing deal, I also bought him a couple nato straps and a springbar tool.


Looks great! How in the heck did you and others get their watches so quickly? Tracking on mine shows delivery this Thursday. I'm pretty sure that we ordered on the same day.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

A big thanks to the op's who alerted about the hammy deals 
Just got my jazzmaster in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxixix (Dec 31, 2015)

A generous offer imo considering the considerable non-sale stock items. But clearly not if ones mind is set on that specific model.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Looks great! How in the heck did you and others get their watches so quickly? Tracking on mine shows delivery this Thursday. I'm pretty sure that we ordered on the same day.


Not sure but I ordered on the 22nd (last Thursday) and I'm a 9 hour drive from the seller.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

I Hate this place, you guys just cost me another $730... from TOM.... Glycine Airman Base 22 Automatic // 3887.99.TB99


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

Maybe it was because of the 8%... I'd buy a watch from them with 40% off from the non-sale section, maybe I should try to order smt the same way 
(also if you're from the UK, there is topcashback)


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW Bulova AccuSwiss A-15 black $429. NEW12 gets 12% off, plus whatever cash back you can find.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Grrrrrrrr. I been trying to avoid buying a Hydro-Sub quartz, then today I see them on sale at Ashford. Grrrrrrrrrr. But hey, my birthday is in three days, yes I'll use that as an excuse!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Mine arrived today as well, only 2 days from NYC to Michigan. As the other lucky owner mentioned, the leather strap is very comfortable and fits just right. The nato is very nice quality as well.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats to all who were able to take advantage of the Hamilton deals. The Pan Europes are sweet!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

So, the price destruction of Glycine by its new chinese owners, as some of us rightfully predicted, has begun. Automatics for $300 and even less? I expect to see them as low as $99 on Evine by the end of the year...Apparently the new management wants to get rid of those boring old-man's crap-like looking watches as soon as possible to make room for the new eye 'candy' that undoubtedly the new Glycicta models will be.....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

monza06 said:


> So, the price destruction of Glycine by its new chinese owners, as some of us rightfully predicted, has begun. Automatics for $300 and even less? I expect to see them as low as $99 on Evine by the end of the year...Apparently the new management wants to get rid of those boring old-man's crap-like looking watches as soon as possible to make room for the new eye 'candy' that undoubtedly the new Glycicta models will be.....


Great opportunity to pick up some quality pieces though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> Glycine Airman Base GMT on eBay for only $699! Cheapest I've seen it by FAR. Pretty cool color combo and in the more reasonable size of 42mm. I actually like the larger ones but bought this one anyway to try it out. And I had a 10% eBay Bucks offer, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3887 309 LB9B Airman Base GMT Automatic 42mm Black and Grey Dial | eBay
> 
> ...


This post has been delayed due to being at work and unable to respond until now.... First I'd like to say thanks for posting a good deal. Once I saw this post I checked my email and I too had the 10% Ebay Bucks reward so being a pilot and glycine being the original 24hr pilot watch that was preferred by airline pilots I figured I'd throw in a low ebay offer of $500 and figure maybe I'll catch an even better deal... well several hours later I get a notification on my phone while I'm driving that they sent a counter offer of $600 (but there were 8 competing offers according to the ebay email). I think it over for a few minutes and realize I'd be crazy not to get it (It would have come out to $540 after the ebay bucks), so I pull over to the side of the road and click on the link only to see that the option to purchase for $600 isn't there anymore and I have to make a new offer. So, I put in an offer at that price and send them an email stating what happened. I check the listing and it says only 1 available... several hours later I receive an email saying "Seems like the watch sold out".... I firmly believe they didn't expect to have so many offers (due to the forum), cancelled my $600 offer after they received higher offers, and were waiting to see if another buyer would accept a higher counter offer they had made... just my 2 cents and seemed a bit shady. Congrats to all those that got in on the deal! Just curious what others had paid in the end (I know it said there were only 3-4 of them available)


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

monza06 said:


> So, the price destruction of Glycine by its new chinese owners, as some of us rightfully predicted, has begun. Automatics for $300 and even less? I expect to see them as low as $99 on Evine by the end of the year...Apparently the new management wants to get rid of those boring old-man's crap-like looking watches as soon as possible to make room for the new eye 'candy' that undoubtedly the new Glycicta models will be.....


I don't think this is the case. I suspect that individual retailers are perceiving one of two things - 1, that WIS are going to hate Invicta-owned-Glycine, or 2, that some retailers may have found their supplies dried up as Invicta management cleans up Glycine's distribution chains (more than affecting designs, that's probably some of the first action that Invicta could take). Either could prompt a skiddish gray market retailer to dump inventory and try to recoup investment in inventory, so they can move on from the brand. Although it's probably more the latter. It's not like Invicta, for all their faults, don't know how to sell watches, WIS be damned. And they have some pretty tight, if not selective, distribution channels.

(Edit: is Invicta Chinese?? I mean, I know the production is, but the ownership? Legit question. All I know about Invicta group is Lalo, and his relatives, and they aren't Chinese.)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

At least with the combat subs, those were old models being sold. The factory fresh models from klepsoo have the new logo and no lug holes. Those design changes predate the invicta announcement.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Good grief. All of the could be/maybe/what if bellyaching over Invicta's purchase of Glycine has crossed over to the absurd.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

This headcold I've been fighting must be worse than I thought. I didn't bite on the Hamilton/glycine deals. What the hay hay.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Good grief. All of the could be/maybe/what if bellyaching over Invicta's purchase of Glycine has crossed over to the absurd.


This may be true and on some level any conjecture is absurd. But the price drop on this brand recently has been dramatic, Invicta related or not, and could be linked to any number of circumstances, some of which have been discussed. I certainly don't know any specifics but I do know that I'm glad I didn't AD purchase a Combat Sub with red bezel and black dial recently for something near retail of $1450 and now have it listed in f29 for $699. My stomach would turn if I found out today that a very similar watch could be bought new for almost half of this. I feel sorry for the the guy if/when he finds out.

Edit: It's been reduced to $599.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> This may be true and on some level any conjecture is absurd. But the price drop on this brand recently has been dramatic, Invicta related or not, and could be linked to any number of circumstances, some of which have been discussed. I certainly don't know any specifics but I do know that I'm glad I didn't AD purchase a Combat Sub with red bezel and black dial recently for something near retail of $1450 and now have it listed in f29 for $699. My stomach would turn if I found out today that a very similar watch could be bought new for almost half of this. I feel sorry for the the guy if/when he finds out.


I likewise have no particular insight into the reasons for this sale, but one of my first affordable bargains was a red bezel black dial Glycine Combat Sub from Klepsoo about three years ago, cost me ~$600 on bracelet. At the time it was by far my most expensive purchase. You could have walked into an AD and spent ~$1450 at that time too, and then seen my Sub on f29 for ~$600 a few weeks later. These <$400 deals are new (and quickly sold out), but a big chunk of that are the TOM and BeFrugal discounts.

EDIT: And I'm virtually certain the fellow selling his Glycines on f29 right now (who've I've done business with before and highly recommend!) purchased them from the same seller we're talking about, likely from the eBay sales, and is thus taking minimal loss at those prices.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> I don't think this is the case. I suspect that individual retailers are perceiving one of two things - 1, that WIS are going to hate Invicta-owned-Glycine, or 2, that some retailers may have found their supplies dried up as Invicta management cleans up Glycine's distribution chains (more than affecting designs, that's probably some of the first action that Invicta could take). Either could prompt a skiddish gray market retailer to dump inventory and try to recoup investment in inventory, so they can move on from the brand. Although it's probably more the latter. It's not like Invicta, for all their faults, don't know how to sell watches, WIS be damned. And they have some pretty tight, if not selective, distribution channels.
> 
> (Edit: is Invicta Chinese?? I mean, I know the production is, but the ownership? Legit question. All I know about Invicta group is Lalo, and his relatives, and they aren't Chinese.)


Well I am becoming more convinced this seller particularly (watchgooroo) might be the wholesaler/ebay arm of a legit AD. The reason being is they finally responded to my email letting them know they sent the wrong watch. All they requested was I send the warranty card back so that they could send me a new warranty card for the correct watch. That kind of boosts my confidence on their legitimacy. One, not pitching a fit over the mistake is the smart seller play. Two, if they weren't legit and the card was nonsense why would they care if I send it back? For that matter why bother spending more postage to send me a new one?

I suspect they are simply trying to dump old stock to make room for new. It isn't like all they sell is Glycine, the ebay shop has hundreds of other models from other brands.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> This post has been delayed due to being at work and unable to respond until now.... First I'd like to say thanks for posting a good deal. Once I saw this post I checked my email and I too had the 10% Ebay Bucks reward so being a pilot and glycine being the original 24hr pilot watch that was preferred by airline pilots I figured I'd throw in a low ebay offer of $500 and figure maybe I'll catch an even better deal... well several hours later I get a notification on my phone while I'm driving that they sent a counter offer of $600 (but there were 8 competing offers according to the ebay email). I think it over for a few minutes and realize I'd be crazy not to get it (It would have come out to $540 after the ebay bucks), so I pull over to the side of the road and click on the link only to see that the option to purchase for $600 isn't there anymore and I have to make a new offer. So, I put in an offer at that price and send them an email stating what happened. I check the listing and it says only 1 available... several hours later I receive an email saying "Seems like the watch sold out".... I firmly believe they didn't expect to have so many offers (due to the forum), cancelled my $600 offer after they received higher offers, and were waiting to see if another buyer would accept a higher counter offer they had made... just my 2 cents and seemed a bit shady. Congrats to all those that got in on the deal! Just curious what others had paid in the end (I know it said there were only 3-4 of them available)


I think this seller is just disorganized - maybe put a bunch of inventory up and then perhaps received more after -- I had a similar experience I had an offer in, it expired and the watch sold out - but then later that night the same item reappeared with more inventory- I think ebay said "the seller has changed the listing" or something. IDK maybe it's some way to avoid fees- who knows? I really don't think the seller is bad- they probably aren't even well versed in watches - probably just a buy-sell discount gray market situation. I have 2 watches coming from them, I will report how it goes.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

marquimsp said:


> Would you guys rather get a CW trident pro 600 for USD 600 or a tissot seastar 1000 powermatic 80 for USD 550 (with available coupons from both sides)?
> 
> edit: the usd amount will depend on the exchange rate, using PayPal's extortionate rate it's actually $612, still much better than buying from the American cw site.


I have the blue Tissot Seastar 1000 and it is worth every penny of the $600 I paid for it. Super comfortable bracelet, runs all weekend without being wound and can take a beating. Great watch.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

platinumEX said:


> Glycine Airman Base GMT on eBay for only $699! Cheapest I've seen it by FAR. Pretty cool color combo and in the more reasonable size of 42mm. I actually like the larger ones but bought this one anyway to try it out. And I had a 10% eBay Bucks offer, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3887 309 LB9B Airman Base GMT Automatic 42mm Black and Grey Dial | eBay
> 
> ...


You inspired me to go after this guy. It's been on my list for quite awhile. 
Thank you ToM and congrats to me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I likewise have no particular insight into the reasons for this sale, but one of my first affordable bargains was a red bezel black dial Glycine Combat Sub from Klepsoo about three years ago, cost me ~$600 on bracelet. At the time it was by far my most expensive purchase. You could have walked into an AD and spent ~$1450 at that time too, and then seen my Sub on f29 for ~$600 a few weeks later. These <$400 deals are new (and quickly sold out), but a big chunk of that are the TOM and BeFrugal discounts.
> 
> EDIT: And I'm virtually certain the fellow selling his Glycines on f29 right now (who've I've done business with before and highly recommend!) purchased them from the same seller we're talking about, likely from the eBay sales, and is thus taking minimal loss at those prices.


I hope you are right as I wish him no ill will and hope he gets it sold. It would be a tough pill to swallow though.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> I hope you are right as I wish him no ill will and hope he gets it sold. It would be a tough pill to swallow though.


That poor guy is me, lol. I actually bought it for $549 and I feel gutted to know that these were going for $499 today. I bought it thinking I got a great price and I knew I would either keep this or zodiac super seawolf 53 but I figured that it wouldn't be a problem selling it for at least $549 if I don't like it that much. I posted it for $699 thinking that after bargaining someone would buy for $599 or $549 and I won't lose anything but little did I know that glycine blood bath was about to happen, lol. One time, just one time I thought I would get away with it without losing money and this happens!!!! It's a cruel hobby!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> This may be true and on some level any conjecture is absurd. But the price drop on this brand recently has been dramatic, Invicta related or not, and could be linked to any number of circumstances, some of which have been discussed. I certainly don't know any specifics but I do know that I'm glad I didn't AD purchase a Combat Sub with red bezel and black dial recently for something near retail of $1450 and now have it listed in f29 for $699. My stomach would turn if I found out today that a very similar watch could be bought new for almost half of this. I feel sorry for the the guy if/when he finds out.
> 
> Edit: It's been reduced to $599.


No, actually the price drop is not dramatic. This has happened many times over, but the bargain thread piranha effect makes it seem special. It's not.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Soh1982 said:


> That poor guy is me, lol. I actually bought it for $549 and I feel gutted to know that these were going for $499 today. I bought it thinking I got a great price and I knew I would either keep this or zodiac super seawolf 53 but I figured that it wouldn't be a problem selling it for at least $549 if I don't like it that much. I posted it for $699 thinking that after bargaining someone would buy for $599 or $549 and I won't lose anything but little did I know that glycine blood bath was about to happen, lol. One time, just one time I thought I would get away with it without losing money and this happens!!!! It's a cruel hobby!!!


A price drop of 10% isn't bad, it could have been much worse.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I really feel bad for the ones who chose to purchase from their website directly and still got cancelled... From a business stand point, it's understandable why CWS made up their mind on favoring eBay customers, but it's still unfair to those who openly trusted CWS by ordering directly from them without a middleman.
> 
> I admit I secretly hoped they would either process OR deny *all orders with no discrimination*. It would have been more faithful if they acted on all purchases the same in order to avoid being accused of favoring eBay against website customers.
> 
> ...


Though I too got the short end of the stick...need to keep things in perspective...its a watch sale...nothing more..not life or anything else...discrimination isn't the word that I'd use. Lot more sales to come till the EOY.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

wishmann said:


> Our friend @coopc was the one that posted the Hammy deal that started the Hammys run and he won only 3 likes. Come on guys, let's give him a lot more because he deserve (go to page 1560 and do it).


MstrDabbles also deserves equal credit as he discovered the Hamilton blow-out in the first place and coopc found the same blow-out prices on Ebay (which in hindsight was the guaranteed deal). So yeah, both of them deserve kudos equally.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

mleok said:


> A price drop of 10% isn't bad, it could have been much worse.


Actually it is, the $499 today does not include the 20% OFF they were offering with it. ;-)

I paid for my Glycines more than that too but the consolation is that the models I have were not part of today's big sale.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Back to the deals.

B and R bands has some straps on sale. The size selection is somewhat limited but you may find something that works.

Straps On Sale | B & R Bands


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

mleok said:


> A price drop of 10% isn't bad, it could have been much worse.


I think after the other discounts, it was a little below $400 which is ridiculous for these watches and that's like 25% lower then what I got it for. Oh well, that's part of the game. I still think once this frenzy is over, I can still sell it for at least $549 (which I think is a fair price) but I was really trying to sell quickly as one of the watches I have been after for over a year is available right now and I could really use this money to buy that.
The worst part is that I got offered $549 but I got greedy and said $600 thinking that if I sell for $600, I wouldn't lose any money even after PayPal fee and shipping. I just wanna punch myself in the face now, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

More Glycine deals, for those who think paying $300-400 for an auto is too much, they can get a quartz for about $160:

Men's Combat Sub Chrono Black Polyurethane, Dial & Ion Plated SS | World of Watches


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

monza06 said:


> More Glycine deals, for those who think paying $300-400 for an auto is too much, they can get a quartz for about $160:
> 
> Men's Combat Sub Chrono Black Polyurethane, Dial & Ion Plated SS | World of Watches


Ion-plated quartz chrono? You sure that's not a Timex??


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just received the e-mail from Touch of Modern. Which it came sooner.
> 
> I did manage to snag one of the blue Combat Subs with the rubber/silicone strap. Thanks to watchuseek.
> They had 2 different model numbers for what looked like the same blue combat sub.
> If there was a difference it was not apparent to me but the other was already sold out.


Jealous. Out of all the sale models, that is the one that really caught my eye, and they were long gone by the time I came rolling in to the website.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Man still sad I missed the pan europ deal. Ah well Black Friday is coming and hope to get one then along with an alpina gmt 4. 

And great deal on the glycines too. I've been looking at the red bezel on bracelet ever since the klepsoo deal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Man still sad I missed the pan europ deal. Ah well Black Friday is coming and hope to get one then along with an alpina gmt 4.
> 
> And great deal on the glycines too. I've been looking at the red bezel on bracelet ever since the klepsoo deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm also meaning to get the alpina gmt 4. Past sales do you know how much was the lowest ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

petalz said:


> I'm also meaning to get the alpina gmt 4. Past sales do you know how much was the lowest ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I'm also waiting on a GMT 4. I hope we can all get one on black friday =)


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

stage12m said:


> Haha, I'm also waiting on a GMT 4. I hope we can all get one on black friday =)


I didn't keep track on the sales price trend so even on sale I'm not sure whether it good deal or just meh....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

petalz said:


> I'm also meaning to get the alpina gmt 4. Past sales do you know how much was the lowest ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the lowest sale price on it was $625 which is crazy good. If another deal pops up on it for under $700, it'll be a no brainer buy.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

petalz said:


> I'm also meaning to get the alpina gmt 4. Past sales do you know how much was the lowest ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





stage12m said:


> Haha, I'm also waiting on a GMT 4. I hope we can all get one on black friday =)





RTea said:


> I believe the lowest sale price on it was $625 which is crazy good. If another deal pops up on it for under $700, it'll be a no brainer buy.


Haha yes we will all get one soon! I believe last year bf price was either 499 or 599 (someone will chime in and correct me if I'm wrong).

I'm definitely getting one this year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Three new concepts I need to meditate on:

1.)The Bargain Thread "Piranha Effect." 

2.)"Horonewbie's" "Total Quantum of Discount" equation: "(watch discount x # of watches)."

3.)How the above concepts can make it easier/cheaper to import RC Premium Draft cola from New Zealand. And, wth is Butterfinger milk?


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RTea said:


> I believe the lowest sale price on it was $625 which is crazy good. If another deal pops up on it for under $700, it'll be a no brainer buy.


I guess the bracelet version would be a tad higher. Still undecided on white or black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

I thought to myself - what better way to celebrate the camaraderie of this thread than to crack open a bottle of Royal Crown Draft in your honour. And do a taste test. And, perhaps, gloat on video a little bit about my ability to buy one with only a 200m walk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has a Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro, model 63B193, for $240. That's about $50 less than everybody else.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Casual/dp/B00OBL0VQM/


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Great... I wake up in the middle of the night because of the miserable cold I have coming on, and what do I do? Buy a watch.

I'm really trying to keep my powder dry for the upcoming Black Friday season. I've been clearing out some more expensive watches, and want to do even more of that in anticipation of some great deals coming. But I found myself unable to pass this one up.

*Grovana Automatic Diver Chronograph, Model 1571.6136*, Valjoux 7750 movement, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, 300m water resistance, bracelet - $546. Down to *$507* with Be Frugal rebate.

Grovana Diver Chronograph Automatic Men's Watch Model: 1571.6136

I have no idea why this one is marked so low -- the versions with the other colored bezels are almost $2,000 on Gemnation. These are about $900 on Amazon right now. This is about the price of their three-hander automatic dive watches pretty much everywhere.

It appears to still be listed there even after my order, if anybody else is interested.

I've wanted a red-bezel diver for awhile, and I'm missing a black-dial chrono. Tick and tick.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Gemnation had a bunch of those Grovana chronos for that price a couple of months back; including red and green bezel ones. 

I very seriously thought about it at the time, but decided I didn't really want a Submariner-style chrono, cyclops and all. 

Excellent deal regardless.


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

I feel so stupid. I was going around saying "PM me for Chris ward vouchers" little do I know they are not unique codes.


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

Sam-e said:


> I feel so stupid. I was going around saying "PM me for Chris ward vouchers" little do I know they are not unique codes.


We're buying moribund tech for high prices, I understand how you feel.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Us old people like the cyclops , without one I can't see the date unless I happen to have a jewelers loupe on my person.



BlackrazorNZ said:


> Gemnation had a bunch of those Grovana chronos for that price a couple of months back; including red and green bezel ones.
> 
> I very seriously thought about it at the time, but decided I didn't really want a Submariner-style chrono, cyclops and all.
> 
> Excellent deal regardless.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

petalz said:


> I'm also meaning to get the alpina gmt 4. Past sales do you know how much was the lowest ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't understand why folks think that this is the lowest price. If the trend is valid, then one is more likely to see lower prices during BF. If anything, the Hamilton and Glycine blow-outs point to something else, the GMs are trying to pre-empt the massive blow-outs during BF by taking our cash early.

All said and done, there is a limited amount of money to go around for all the GMs + Amazon + ADs. If everyone starts discounting at the expected time during BF / Holiday period, some of the folks are going to be stuck with inventory with not enough money to restock new pieces after the holiday season. So the Hamilton and Glycine sales were a way to get cash and move inventory before the price-crash begins.

As someone else far wiser on the forum mentioned, with the downturn in EU, China and the OPEC countries, primarily the US and Asia form the bulk of watch buyers (not saying that other countries don't have any buyers - just lower than usual, its a general economic thing) and this year's holiday season is going to see massive as in "really huuuuggge", "amazzzzing" and "the best" blow-outs in prices.

As the wise man says, keeping the powder dry and building cash reserves is the best strategy. Glycine, all said and done wasn't a rock-bottom deal (considering the Invicta buy) and would expect to see far lower prices down the line similar to the buy-out of Eterna by the Chinese. CWS blow-out would be the reference point for the bottom in sale prices. A Swiss watch with actual (not Invicta) MSRP of 795$ at 200$ (with previous sales never having gone below 400$) - that's a deal - expect to see similar deals over the next 3 months.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon has a Bulova Accu-Swiss Tellaro, model 63B193, for $240. That's about $50 less than everybody else.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Automatic-Stainless-Steel-Casual/dp/B00OBL0VQM/
> 
> View attachment 9489546


Same watch with Grey dial is available on WoW for 230$ after coupon Watchwed and add in Befrugal 8% cashback to see a final price of 210$. Too dark for my tastes but good pricing.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> WOW Bulova AccuSwiss A-15 black $429. NEW12 gets 12% off, plus whatever cash back you can find.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Still available on ebay/buy-it-now for $379.99 with a quantity of 82 available.

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay

I've nearly pulled the trigger on this one, but I am still deluding myself that I have the self-control to wait until Black Friday, or whenever Amazon decides to drop the price to this level. I love the dual internal bezel - works both as a poor-man's 12 hour chronograph, and as a poor-man's GMT/dual time zone watch  Plus it doesn't hurt that it's an "affordable" swiss. They're kinda cagey on which movement is in it, and I'm not good at remember the swiss movement numbers, but I think I saw a tear-down on this site recently showing which movement it had.

I believe this is a reputable dealer. They claim to be a Bulova AD and offer a 3-year warranty [which makes buying the additional 2-year assurant plan through ebay seem silly].

I think they are the same dealer that had the bulova 262khz military watches for $99 that many here have bought and are happy with. I thought I saw them on their ebay store yesterday, but can;t find them today.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Glad to see it getting more busy here lately. Everyone is discussing deals and sharing thoughts without fear of those "_no chitchats pls_" guys we used to encounter repeatedly. This is the way to do it people! Buy and share whatever it is.. Keep in mind that more activity == more deals shared :-!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Fendi Diamond Loop (Reverso Clone) $263
Amazon Warehouse


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Glad to see it getting more busy here lately. Everyone is discussing deals and sharing thoughts without fear of those "_no chitchats pls_" guys we used to encounter repeatedly. This is the way to do it people! Buy and share whatever it is.. Keep in mind that more activity == more deals shared :-!


Says someone doing exactly what he was complaining about


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jisham said:


> Still available on ebay/buy-it-now for $379.99 with a quantity of 82 available.
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Message the seller and ask if he can discount the watch for you.
Tell him you were planning on waiting until BF hoping to find it at a better price, but _seeing how reputable and trustworthy his store is, you're willing to buy it from him especially.
_
It worked for me a couple of times with Asian G-SHOCK sellers. Also, the seller apparently has a lot of stock, so he might be thinking of freeing some.

The watch is excellent by all means. I'm sure you've read other reviews but I'd like to add that the lume is very readable even after 10 hours of sleep in total darkness. I slept from 6pm to 4am yesterday and woke up and read the time without any issues. I did not even charge the lume with a flash light before sleeping!

EDIT: The movement is confirmed to be an eta 2824-2 by GregoryD:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-150.html#post33349402


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Message the seller and ask if he can discount the watch for you.
> Tell him you were planning on waiting until BF hoping to find it at a better price, but _seeing how reputable and trustworthy his store is, you're willing to buy it from him especially.
> _
> It worked for me a couple of times with Asian G-SHOCK sellers. Also, the seller apparently has a lot of stock, so he might be thinking of freeing some.
> ...


That doesn't sound like a good way to sustain my self-control, but does sound like a nice way to buy a watch! I hate this place sometimes 

Now I'm afraid this will spark a flood of others doing the same thing and spook the seller.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Totoro66 said:


> Fendi Diamond Loop (Reverso Clone) $263
> Amazon Warehouse


That isn't a reverso clone. From what was posted earlier in the thread, reverso would mean that you have some of the complications displayed at the back which isn't the case here. Not a reverso expert myself, but that would be the general expectation. Someone on this forum has got the reverso recently so maybe they can confirm.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

linnaen said:


> Says someone doing exactly what he was complaining about


You must have mistaken me for someone else my good friend.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Two, well three things hold me back on that one.

1. The limited edition version with the non-coated case and nicer dial sold for less.

2. No one has cleared up whether the crowns screw down so the watch can be confidently used to track a second time zone

3. Did I mention that the coated case will probably look like trash after a few months of use.



jisham said:


> Still available on ebay/buy-it-now for $379.99 with a quantity of 82 available.
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Two, well three things hold me back on that one.
> 
> 1. The limited edition version with the non-coated case and nicer dial sold for less.
> 
> ...


The time-adjusting crown [main crown] is a regular pull-out/push-in crown.
As for the other two chrono crowns, they don't have any pulling or screwing mechanism. They are ready to be turned from their stand-by position. I don't use them often, and the pointers don't seem to be moving unintentionally. Been wearing it for more than a week now.

*EDIT:* I'd like to add that the chrono crowns are on the stiff side. They aren't too easy to turn so I would personally trust them with a second time zone. However, I'm not sure if they will keep their good stiffness after heavy usage, like a stiff bezel on a diver that gets easier to turn after heavy usage.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> The movement is confirmed to be an eta 2824-2 by GregoryD:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...thread-5-2016-a-2728537-150.html#post33349402


That was confirmed for the LE version (63A119) only. Depending upon where you look, the 65A106 and 65A107 are either automatic or mechanical hand wind. In fact, in the eBay listing, although the title says "automatic" further down in the description it states "mechanical (hand-winding)". Bulova took down their Accu•Swiss website but I'm pretty sure I remember it stating hand wind.

On a side note, I'm still waiting to here back from Bulova on whether there is in fact a shorter strap. Regardless, as Taike mentioned a few pages back, I've been quite impressed with their courteous responses and overall customer service.


----------



## bboybatac (Nov 27, 2014)

The Glycine "Liquidation" continues on Massdrop:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Glycine Combat Sub Chrono *$179* "Limited quantity available"

Glycine 3915 99 D9 Men&apos;s Combat Sub Chrono Black Polyurethane Dial Ion | eBay

Cant find any reviews on this one.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> I can't understand why folks think that this is the lowest price. If the trend is valid, then one is more likely to see lower prices during BF. If anything, the Hamilton and Glycine blow-outs point to something else, the GMs are trying to pre-empt the massive blow-outs during BF by taking our cash early.
> 
> All said and done, there is a limited amount of money to go around for all the GMs + Amazon + ADs. If everyone starts discounting at the expected time during BF / Holiday period, some of the folks are going to be stuck with inventory with not enough money to restock new pieces after the holiday season. So the Hamilton and Glycine sales were a way to get cash and move inventory before the price-crash begins.
> 
> ...


The wise man? Where?

It's pure speculation on my part. But all signs point to this being the best Black Friday for watch-buying ever -- and, like last year, BF being spread probably from mid-November all through December.

I think that CWS sale was a taste of what's coming. Big, Swiss-name Valjoux 7750 chronographs for under $500. Big, Swiss-name ETA or Sellita movement autos for $300-$400. Some new big brand names joining the party on eye-popping deals with Eterna and Alpina from last year. (Fortis? Montblanc?)

I think we'll see more product from the companies that were recently bought out -- Glycine and Frederique Constant -- at rock-bottom deals.

I'm looking at it as an opportunity to reconfigure and upgrade the quality of my watch collection, using the knowledge gained from a few years of trial-and-error. And I'm fighting the urge to buy watches just because they're great deals; they have to be great deals that fill a need in the collection.

Starting about Nov. 15, I'll be refreshing on this thread every 15 minutes or so.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

RTea said:


> I believe the lowest sale price on it was $625 which is crazy good. If another deal pops up on it for under $700, it'll be a no brainer buy.





petalz said:


> I didn't keep track on the sales price trend so even on sale I'm not sure whether it good deal or just meh....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





stage12m said:


> Haha, I'm also waiting on a GMT 4. I hope we can all get one on black friday =)





petalz said:


> I'm also meaning to get the alpina gmt 4. Past sales do you know how much was the lowest ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best price for the Alpiner GMT was about $750 on leather strap and quite a bit more on bracelet. There may have been some display models or coupons / cash back that may brought it closer to $700 but I don't remember prices below that. There is no guarantee these models will be on sale again for record low prices as it could have been just a batch that was unloaded earlier this year.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

bboybatac said:


> The Glycine "Liquidation" continues on Massdrop:


That red dial Double Twelve is hot!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

horonewbie said:


> That isn't a reverso clone. From what was posted earlier in the thread, reverso would mean that you have some of the complications displayed at the back which isn't the case here. Not a reverso expert myself, but that would be the general expectation. Someone on this forum has got the reverso recently so maybe they can confirm.


The original Reversos had a plain solid back, and are still available like that to this day. The whole premise was to have a watch that you could flip the face on to protect the crystal while playing polo. So naturally, the metal back was stronger than the crystal. Only in relatively recent decades did exhibition casebacks and dual faces (1994) become available. The solid case backs are still extremely popular today, and make a great canvas for engraving or painting.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Barry, I called them about the strap length also, their headquarters is in New York near me, they sent me a replacement strap which is just as long as the original.



Barry S said:


> That was confirmed for the LE version (63A119) only. Depending upon where you look, the 65A106 and 65A107 are either automatic or mechanical hand wind. In fact, in the eBay listing, although the title says "automatic" further down in the description it states "mechanical (hand-winding)". Bulova took down their Accu•Swiss website but I'm pretty sure I remember it stating hand wind.
> 
> On a side note, I'm still waiting to here back from Bulova on whether there is in fact a shorter strap. Regardless, as Taike mentioned a few pages back, I've been quite impressed with their courteous responses and overall customer service.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

horonewbie said:


> That isn't a reverso clone. From what was posted earlier in the thread, reverso would mean that you have some of the complications displayed at the back which isn't the case here. Not a reverso expert myself, but that would be the general expectation. Someone on this forum has got the reverso recently so maybe they can confirm.


The or original Reverso was a watch, that when flipped over, had nothing but a solid metal back to protect the dial when playing polo. It's only recently, when JLC reintroduced the Reverso in the 1990's, have they started playing complications on the back side.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I just checked last year's thread, the best price I can see for the bracelet version was $699 from TOM

I personally purchased the leather version from Gemnation for $675.

.


nordwulf said:


> Best price for the Alpiner GMT was about $750 on leather strap and quite a bit more on bracelet. There may have been some display models or coupons / cash back that may brought it closer to $700 but I don't remember prices below that. There is no guarantee these models will be on sale again for record low prices as it could have been just a batch that was unloaded earlier this year.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> Barry, I called them about the strap length also, their headquarters is in New York near me, they sent me a replacement strap which is just as long as the original.


Thanks Rob, I guess that answers the question. Great service though. I hope none of us need to find out but I wouldn't be surprised if they honored the warranty also.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Message the seller and ask if he can discount the watch for you.
> Tell him you were planning on waiting until BF hoping to find it at a better price, but _seeing how reputable and trustworthy his store is, you're willing to buy it from him especially.
> _
> It worked for me a couple of times with Asian G-SHOCK sellers. Also, the seller apparently has a lot of stock, so he might be thinking of freeing some.
> ...


I tried and failed. The seller isn't budging on price.

Back to testing my resolve.....


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> Best price for the Alpiner GMT was about $750 on leather strap and quite a bit more on bracelet. There may have been some display models or coupons / cash back that may brought it closer to $700 but I don't remember prices below that. There is no guarantee these models will be on sale again for record low prices as it could have been just a batch that was unloaded earlier this year.


The best price I've seen for the Alpiner 4 GMT on bracelet was $655 on ToM during their Alpina sale last month.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Escargot said:


> The best price I've seen for the Alpiner 4 GMT on bracelet was $655 on ToM during their Alpina sale last month.


Can anyone explain the use of the 360 "degree" bezel markings on the Alpiner?


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Aaaaand out of stock. Congrats to whoever got it, you just saved me $179. Lowest I see elsewhere is $480.



Relojes said:


> Glycine Combat Sub Chrono *$179* "Limited quantity available"
> 
> Glycine 3915 99 D9 Men&apos;s Combat Sub Chrono Black Polyurethane Dial Ion | eBay
> 
> Cant find any reviews on this one.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Possible new discount site--

Has anyone fished around opensky - I ran across some Zodiacs that were pretty cheap - came close to buying that green and yellow seadragon chrono for $150- but I'm staying away from quartz at the moment.

I have to go to work- but if anyone has the time to fish around there might be some deals.. NOTE: If you put something in your cart and then doddle around it eventually offers you 10% off if you checkout -- Also there is some sort of $75 credit, but you can only use it with certain merchants.

www.opensky.com

i tried a link and it got funky.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Best price for the Alpiner GMT was about $750 on leather strap and quite a bit more on bracelet. There may have been some display models or coupons / cash back that may brought it closer to $700 but I don't remember prices below that. There is no guarantee these models will be on sale again for record low prices as it could have been just a batch that was unloaded earlier this year.


It was actually 699 last year around bf on gemnation. And I believe it even went down to 599 on ToM. Just did a quick search.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Great... I wake up in the middle of the night because of the miserable cold I have coming on, and what do I do? Buy a watch.
> 
> I'm really trying to keep my powder dry for the upcoming Black Friday season. I've been clearing out some more expensive watches, and want to do even more of that in anticipation of some great deals coming. But I found myself unable to pass this one up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link, many other Grovana on sale too.

Taking all my restraint not to go for this thru BeFrugal, essentially a gorgeous $508 7750 chrono, my first, all my other chrono being quartz. Looks like the same nice, flat case as all my Steinhart homages, Steinhart quality bracelet.

At this price, near what a 7750 maintenance would probably cost, it could be considered disposable.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Well the lid has been sealed on the coffin, WUS'er Rhemmers contacted Glycine directly to verify if the crazy low prices we are seeing on Glycine's thanks to watchgooroo really are covered by AD warranty. His post here confirms.... they are. Buy with confidence, they aren't fakes and the warranty is a 100% legit factory warranty from Glycine themselves.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Let me google that for you



Strmwatch said:


> Can anyone explain the use of the 360 "degree" bezel markings on the Alpiner?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Can anyone explain the use of the 360 "degree" bezel markings on the Alpiner?


Here ya go:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/how-operate-compass-ring-watch-288537.html


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Can anyone explain the use of the 360 "degree" bezel markings on the Alpiner?


It's a compass, ala the seiko Alpinist.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

KOHLS has the Bulova 96B251 Moon Watch for $330. Maybe a price war is heating up?

In related news, the Bulova 96B251 on strap weighs 3.8 ounces (108 grams) according to a cheap kitchen scale, at 450 feet above sea level.









Attempt at placing the link in the post.

Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi all,
I didn't get any photos, but TJ Maxx has in some nifty new Fossil chronographs for $49.99. 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

jisham said:


> Still available on ebay/buy-it-now for $379.99 with a quantity of 82 available.
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


I got this one from them and I am loving it.

Would not hesitate to consider them again.











Soh1982 said:


> That poor guy is me, lol. I actually bought it for $549 and I feel gutted to know that these were going for $499 today. I bought it thinking I got a great price and I knew I would either keep this or zodiac super seawolf 53 but I figured that it wouldn't be a problem selling it for at least $549 if I don't like it that much. I posted it for $699 thinking that after bargaining someone would buy for $599 or $549 and I won't lose anything but little did I know that glycine blood bath was about to happen, lol. One time, just one time I thought I would get away with it without losing money and this happens!!!! It's a cruel hobby!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

ki6h said:


> KOHLS has the Bulova 96B251 Moon Watch for $330. Maybe a price war is heating up?
> 
> In related news, the Bulova 96B251 on strap weighs 3.8 ounces (108 grams) according to a cheap kitchen scale, at 450 feet above sea level.
> 
> ...


Any idea if Kohls' cardholders get the usual 30% off? That would be a smokin' deal plus the Kohl's cash.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

How about a nice cheap watch box to store your loot. 7 bucks. Free shipping. Beats a drawer. 








https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007...=watch+box&dpPl=1&dpID=41ia7qZ0+zL&ref=plSrch


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

ki6h said:


> KOHLS has the Bulova 96B251 Moon Watch for $330. Maybe a price war is heating up?
> 
> In related news, the Bulova 96B251 on strap weighs 3.8 ounces (108 grams) according to a cheap kitchen scale, at 450 feet above sea level.
> 
> ...


It is taking all my self control to not pick up a turtle for $250, not including kohls cash


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> How about a nice cheap watch box to store your loot. 7 bucks. Free shipping. Beats a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar post a little over a month ago...it was 8 bux shipped. I ordered and never came. Filed claim with amazon and got my 8 bux back in two biz days. This however, is a different seller and cheaper lol.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> How about a nice cheap watch box to store your loot. 7 bucks. Free shipping. Beats a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar post a little over a month ago...it was 8 bux shipped. I ordered and never came. Filed claim with amazon and got my 8 bux back in two biz days. This however, is a different seller and cheaper lol.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

kpjimmy said:


> Similar post a little over a month ago...it was 8 bux shipped. I ordered and never came. Filed claim with amazon and got my 8 bux back in two biz days. This however, is a different seller and cheaper lol.


I ordered a whole bunch of boxes just like this for a storage project from Amazon almost two months ago...they were supposed to arrive last week...if I don't see them by Friday I will also be filing a claim for my money back.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Why oh why couldn't they have put the sweeping hand on the Moon Watch?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

My Boldr Sopwith came in today. Nice watch for the deal I posted. Very close if not almost to the KS pricing shipped with my discounts from ToM and ebates. Nice watch, just wished there was more lume than the hands on the sandwich dial. I guess not all sandwich dials are not created equal lol.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> I ordered a whole bunch of boxes just like this for a storage project from Amazon almost two months ago...they were supposed to arrive last week...if I don't see them by Friday I will also be filing a claim for my money back.


Hmmm. That's a bummer man. The only reason I put these in my cart was Amazon saying I bought this item before. The two I picked up last year arrived quickly and have been fine.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

MstrDabbles said:


> Why oh why couldn't they have put the sweeping hand on the Moon Watch?


I thought the chrono function was sweep?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes it is. But I think he wants the big chrono hand to be the seconds hand that sweeps.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> It is taking all my self control to not pick up a turtle for $250, not including kohls cash


How do you get that price? Coupons?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

30% off code expired on Sunday. it was HARVEST30



kl884347 said:


> Any idea if Kohls' cardholders get the usual 30% off? That would be a smokin' deal plus the Kohl's cash.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> How do you get that price? Coupons?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start with $285, sign up for text alerts and they sent you a 15% off code right away. That makes it 242.25. Adding taxes for me makes it 255. Then you get 3% cash back from befrugal to make it ~247.

Then, you could double down for another turtle after they send you an additional 15% off code, plus use the $40 in Kohl's cash they email to make it roughly an avg of 230 per watch.

Depends if you have a use for 2 of the same watch. They don't have much besides turtles on sale that I like.


----------



## amp86 (Sep 23, 2012)

Watchery says in stock. http://www.thewatchery.com/Glycine-Watches.asp?bo_brand_id=3022&bo_store_id=1



Relojes said:


> Aaaaand out of stock. Congrats to whoever got it, you just saved me $179. Lowest I see elsewhere is $480.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That red dial Double Twelve is hot!


Are you gonna make it until BF?
I didn't, picked up an Airman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Another Fendi from the warehouse.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> The or original Reverso was a watch, that when flipped over, had nothing but a solid metal back to protect the dial when playing polo. It's only recently, when JLC reintroduced the Reverso in the 1990's, have they started playing complications on the back side.


Perfect gift for your Polo player.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Shinola GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the5rivers said:


> Haha yes we will all get one soon! I believe last year bf price was either 499 or 599 (someone will chime in and correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> I'm definitely getting one this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think it was this low. 
I had 699 in mind which was crazy good. 
It's an amazing watch even at more than 700$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Start with $285, sign up for text alerts and they sent you a 15% off code right away. That makes it 242.25. Adding taxes for me makes it 255. Then you get 3% cash back from befrugal to make it ~247.
> 
> Then, you could double down for another turtle after they send you an additional 15% off code, plus use the $40 in Kohl's cash they email to make it roughly an avg of 230 per watch.
> 
> Depends if you have a use for 2 of the same watch. They don't have much besides turtles on sale that I like.


Thank you sir!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At Arizona Fine Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone knows the cheapest place to order a Seiko turtle PADI from?
Coupon ?
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

/QUOTE]
I thought the chrono function was sweep?[/QUOTE]
Chrono is but I was hoping the sub seconds was.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't think it was this low.
> I had 699 in mind which was crazy good.
> It's an amazing watch even at more than 700$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I corrected myself with a later post after searching. Sorry about that!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the5rivers said:


> Yeah I corrected myself with a later post after searching. Sorry about that!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 ah my bad. So many posts in this great thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This post needs a "How you doing?"








Jeep99dad said:


> At Arizona Fine Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone knows the cheapest place to order a Seiko turtle PADI from?
> Coupon ?
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the PADI thread, this seems to be a reliable source and AD for Seiko. Current price of $365 seems lower than average.

https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpa21?variant=17355144835


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Aaaaand out of stock. Congrats to whoever got it, you just saved me $179. Lowest I see elsewhere is $480.





amp86 said:


> Watchery says in stock. Glycine Timepieces | The Watchery


Amp86 is correct there are a few Glycine Quartz watches available for $179! Using coupon FALLTW15 brings price down to $165, not including 8% cashback from Befrugal (final price around $152)
These are the available Glycine Quartz available... all beautiful and all great great prices!!!


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

kpjimmy said:


> My Boldr Sopwith came in today. Nice watch for the deal I posted. Very close if not almost to the KS pricing shipped with my discounts from ToM and ebates. Nice watch, just wished there was more lume than the hands on the sandwich dial. I guess not all sandwich dials are not created equal lol.


how much is it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Shinola GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought 4. Here is the link http://www.jomashop.com/shinola-watch-11000155.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Certina DS-8 quartz chrono moonphase reduced to $499 at Jomashop and Amazon. Camel graph had the lowest at $481 back in Feb.

https://www.amazon.com/Certina-Chro...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B018WFI7BS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DaveTOG said:


> I bought 4. Here is the link http://www.jomashop.com/shinola-watch-11000155.html


4??
Why

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> From the PADI thread, this seems to be a reliable source and AD for Seiko. Current price of $365 seems lower than average.
> 
> https://mimosjewelry.com/products/srpa21?variant=17355144835


Thanks. Had missed the deal on JCPenney.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> This may be true and on some level any conjecture is absurd. But the price drop on this brand recently has been dramatic, Invicta related or not, and could be linked to any number of circumstances, some of which have been discussed. I certainly don't know any specifics but I do know that I'm glad I didn't AD purchase a Combat Sub with red bezel and black dial recently for something near retail of $1450 and now have it listed in f29 for $699. My stomach would turn if I found out today that a very similar watch could be bought new for almost half of this. I feel sorry for the the guy if/when he finds out.
> 
> Edit: It's been reduced to $599.


This was me and my Eterna KonTiki last Thanksgiving, except my sale price was $950. Kinda glad it happened because it made me keep it and I fell for it.


----------



## DaveTOG (Apr 15, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> 4??
> Why
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in Michigan...they will be the perfect xmas present for Non wis family.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Glycine Combat Sub Chrono *$179* "Limited quantity available"
> 
> Glycine 3915 99 D9 Men&apos;s Combat Sub Chrono Black Polyurethane Dial Ion | eBay
> 
> Cant find any reviews on this one.





Relojes said:


> Aaaaand out of stock. Congrats to whoever got it, you just saved me $179. Lowest I see elsewhere is $480.


They seem to have restocked. Same price.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone own this gorgeous Mido and know where to to get a deal?  it truly is. Beautiful and well sized watch. 
I think there was a Mido sale recently that I missed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

juderiverman said:


> how much is it?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


162 USD shipped but 2 bux pending in ebates netting about 160 from ToM.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Pretty sure this was mentioned before, but I don't remember seeing this color on the deal:

Edox Hydro-Sub QUARTZ for *$229, or $215* with BeFrugal's cash back.
Use coupon *AFFHYDRO229*.
The coupon is listed in BeFrugal.

*LINK HERE ~> *_ashford.com/us/53200-3NGCA-GIN.pid_


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Certina DS-8 quartz chrono moonphase reduced to $499 at Jomashop and Amazon. Camel graph had the lowest at $481 back in Feb.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Certina-Chro...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B018WFI7BS


Use code PHONE20 on Joma for $20 off.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

jisham said:


> Still available on ebay/buy-it-now for $379.99 with a quantity of 82 available.
> 
> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Thanks somehow hadn't thought of that.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone own this gorgeous Mido and know where to to get a deal?  it truly is. Beautiful and well sized watch.
> I think there was a Mido sale recently that I missed.
> 
> 
> ...


Me too looking for the blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

petalz said:


> Me too looking for the blue.


Best deal I found on that color is from Jet.com with triple15 promo. Like $960-15%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Pretty sure this was mentioned before, but I don't remember seeing this color on the deal:
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub QUARTZ for *$229, or $215* with BeFrugal's cash back.
> Use coupon *AFFHYDRO229*.
> ...


Now this is a good deal for a quartz watch. That Shinola is an absolute joke. $700 regular price for a quartz?!!


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Rivven said:


> Best deal I found on that color is from Jet.com with triple15 promo. Like $960-15%
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maximum discount is $30, unfortunately.

Blue is on Amazon for $640.79

These are nice looking pieces, kinda diggin' the Titanium model.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's a fresh one, afaik, for the heads up thread... Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Automatic (H78615135) for $710 - $311 off with code SDNAVY = $399 with free shipping. Don't forget Befrugal or giving assitant for an extra 6%.

42mm case, 26mm bracelet, 300m wr, and a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone own this gorgeous Mido and know where to to get a deal?  it truly is. Beautiful and well sized watch.
> I think there was a Mido sale recently that I missed.
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...id=1475118105&sr=8-3&keywords=mido+ocean+star


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

JP88socal said:


> Now this is a good deal for a quartz watch. That Shinola is an absolute joke. $700 regular price for a quartz?!!


....quartz made in China too, it's a sad or sick joke.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Strmwatch said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...id=1475118105&sr=8-3&keywords=mido+ocean+star


Funny I was just looking at this too 
Was trying to find coupons before ordering 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> I thought to myself - what better way to celebrate the camaraderie of this thread than to crack open a bottle of Royal Crown Draft in your honour. And do a taste test. And, perhaps, gloat on video a little bit about my ability to buy one with only a 200m walk


I had my own taste test recently with my last $20 bottle of Royal Crown Draft. Mexican Coke has become very popular in the US because it uses real sugar. It's much sweeter tasting than regular US Coke or even RC Draft. Caleb's is a relatively new one made by Pepsi. RC Draft is still my favorite.









In watch news, UPS keeps trying to deliver my CWS Ebay orders even though I put UPS on vacation hold. They are supposed to straighten it out tomorrow.

Here is a Swiss made quartz chronograph with sapphire crystal for $98 with code DMDART98. The rubber strap doesn't seem to match the watch, but it looks like it can be changed easily.

Calvin Klein Dart K2S371D6 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Here on the east side of the US, Mexican Coke is available at BJs Wholesale Club at 3x the price of regular HFCS Coke, so I only buy it as a treat. 

Since this is the Bargain thread, regular Coke can be found at $0.16 a can when on sale at Shaw's, it is cheaper than water, literally.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

20% off overpriced = still overpriced.

The only German watch I can find on their brands page is Shorokhoff (yeah, never heard of them either...) Or am I missing the really good deals?



Jeep99dad said:


> At Arizona Fine Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

As much as I'm still pissy at them for the whole Hamilton debacle, the reality is, this is a very good price for a lovely 42mm chronograph, especially given Mido sits a notch above Hamilton quality.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-m860741812.html


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone own this gorgeous Mido and know where to to get a deal?  it truly is. Beautiful and well sized watch.
> I think there was a Mido sale recently that I missed.
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon has two versions the Captain V:
https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...D=7141123011&keywords=mido+ocean+star+captain

and the Captain IV:
https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Mens-Ca...D=7141123011&keywords=mido+ocean+star+captain

Apart from the colour (I like the IV better), the difference is in the movement. The V has the new calibre 80, while the older IV has an ETA 2836. Not sure which movement I would prefer, though strangely the older model is about $100 more expensive.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tonypisa said:


> Amazon has two versions the Captain V:
> https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...D=7141123011&keywords=mido+ocean+star+captain
> 
> and the Captain IV:
> ...


I don't like the IV aesthetically. I also prefer the new mvt made by ETA for them to get 80hr pR and better overall performance. 








The Ti version is gorgeous too and a steal. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> 20% off overpriced = still overpriced.
> 
> The only German watch I can find on their brands page is Shorokhoff (yeah, never heard of them either...) Or am I missing the really good deals?


Yup. Meistersinger and Tutima

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone seen a good deal on the SKX009 lately?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Here's a fresh one, afaik, for the heads up thread... Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Automatic (H78615135) for $710 - $311 off with code SDNAVY = $399 with free shipping. Don't forget Befrugal or giving assitant for an extra 6%.
> 
> 42mm case, 26mm bracelet, 300m wr, and a sapphire crystal.
> 
> View attachment 9496946


I jumped on this. $375 net with 6% BeFrugal cash back and free shipping. This is a smoking deal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Has anyone seen a good deal on the SKX009 lately?


$180 on Overstock.com.

For the best deal, go thru BeFrugal for 3% cashback and sign up for emails on Overstock for a 10% off code.

Should bring it to around $157 before any applicable taxes.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Well received my Hamilton Europ Chrono from Ashford. To be honest, this feels like a quality control reject. Bezel is near immovable and date changes at about 11:40pm. 

Have contacted Ashford through their web chat - they seem accomodating at this point say I can exchange or have them repair.

Anyone have any experience with Ashford returns/repairs?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

jonasbry said:


> Has anyone seen a good deal on the SKX009 lately?


I think areatrend has it for much cheaper then overstock. I think they have it for $160.99. You can usually use the coupon EXTRA15 to get $15 off and then befrugal cashback for them is usually 8%. And that should bring the net down to around $135. Not a bad deal in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToneLoke09 (Oct 4, 2015)

This has been on my wish list for over a year and I should jump on this but I have just not been able to find any real photos of this watch. Anyway, Amazon seller is universe of time. At $150 I think this is a good deal.










Bulova Accutron II - 96B238 Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013PDAV2A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Vvq7xbZ6Q3J67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, it looks like it features the "red degrade dial" and the 262,114 Hz print (vs "262 KHz").


Looks like a good alternative to the UHF Military.


----------



## yakoumis (May 12, 2015)

Anyone else getting the weird feeling this is turning into a Bulova thread? D:


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

yakoumis said:


> Anyone else getting the weird feeling this is turning into a Bulova thread? D:


Its in cycles lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kpjimmy said:


> Its in cycles lol


Yup, really great when it is an Eterna thread.

Bulova threads are cool too. It's the hammy threads I skip, overpriced drech.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

yoginasser said:


> Here's a fresh one, afaik, for the heads up thread... Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Automatic (H78615135) for $710 - $311 off with code SDNAVY = $399 with free shipping. Don't forget Befrugal or giving assitant for an extra 6%.
> 
> 42mm case, 26mm bracelet, 300m wr, and a sapphire crystal.
> 
> View attachment 9496946


That "0" at 12 o'clock would drive me nuts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

yakoumis said:


> Anyone else getting the weird feeling this is turning into a Bulova thread? D:


It sure beats an Invicta thread...


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

I returned my Edox automatic which had a faulty crown (wouldn't screw in all the way)... They sent me a new one within a week after returning mine. So my experience with them was good.



ErikP said:


> Well received my Hamilton Europ Chrono from Ashford. To be honest, this feels like a quality control reject. Bezel is near immovable and date changes at about 11:40pm.
> 
> Have contacted Ashford through their web chat - they seem accomodating at this point say I can exchange or have them repair.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Ashford returns/repairs?


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

ErikP said:


> Well received my Hamilton Europ Chrono from Ashford. To be honest, this feels like a quality control reject. Bezel is near immovable and date changes at about 11:40pm.
> 
> Have contacted Ashford through their web chat - they seem accomodating at this point say I can exchange or have them repair.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Ashford returns/repairs?


Is there a better forum/thread to ask this question?

Thanks


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ErikP said:


> Is there a better forum/thread to ask this question?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know. Have you tried the Hamilton forum of WUS?

Hamilton


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ErikP said:


> Well received my Hamilton Europ Chrono from Ashford. To be honest, this feels like a quality control reject. Bezel is near immovable and date changes at about 11:40pm.
> 
> Have contacted Ashford through their web chat - they seem accomodating at this point say I can exchange or have them repair.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Ashford returns/repairs?


No experience with Ashford return/repair but my bezel is the same way, very very difficult to rotate. I chalked it up to it being rather slender in it's profile, hard to grip ya know? I'd have to check my own watch to see when the date changes though. I am never up at that time so I've never noticed or paid attention when setting the time/date.



ErikP said:


> Is there a better forum/thread to ask this question?
> 
> Thanks


Probably lol

Like matlobi said, check the Hamilton forum.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 available at Island Watch for $199. Seiko Automatic Dive Watch with Offset Crown and Rubber Dive Strap #SKX007K1
While some 009s have been popping up for good prices the 007 hasn't been showing up so much lately. Has of course been less expensive in the past however these are getting harder to find below $200 and this is a reputable seller. May still get a %5 off coupon for signing up for emails as well.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Seiko SKX007 available at Island Watch for $199. Seiko Automatic Dive Watch with Offset Crown and Rubber Dive Strap #SKX007K1
> While some 009s have been popping up for good prices the 007 hasn't been showing up so much lately. Has of course been less expensive in the past however these are getting harder to find below $200 and this is a reputable seller. May still get a %5 off coupon for signing up for emails as well.


On overstock for $199 too, and 10-15% codes are fairly easy to find via google. Also 3% back via befrugal. Nets at about 174.59 using a 10% coupon.

Not sure what the difference in warranty would be.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Jake from Dagaz Watch has put a few Dagaz Typhoons T2 (basic model with rubber strap and Seiko NH35 movement) on his webstore. The dial is sterile and you have a choice between a blue or orange plongeur-type hands. They are currently priced at 50% off, only 200$ USD each!! 

Unbeatable value at this pricepoint IMO.

Cheers!

S.

EDIT: Well it lasted about 60 minutes...hopefully someone here got one!

S.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

DaveTOG said:


> I live in Michigan...they will be the perfect xmas present for Non wis family.


Add insult to injury.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Jake from Dagaz Watch has put a few Dagaz Typhoons T2 (basic model with rubber strap and Seiko NH35 movement) on his webstore. The dial is sterile and you have a choice between a blue or orange plongeur-type hands. They are currently priced at 50% off, only 200$ USD each!!
> 
> ...


I can't believe I missed this!

If anyone decides to sell - please pm me 

I love those watches!


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Amazon's got the Moto360 with a metal band for 40% off today for prime members, $120 total. Not a bad price for a pretty good if somewhat outdated smartwatch.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OBHEQDK


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Eterna 1973.41.41.1230 Super KonTiki Heritage watch is currently on Amazon for $1135: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VUTDTA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19HFHG0AUL3R7


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

If you're the chap with whom I was chatting on Sunday about the Bulova A-15 you got, and the Iconik 1 -- please PM me. Thanks 

p.s. I just don't get that Shinola Quartz GMT at over $300 on sale... seriously?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

nunhgrader said:


> I can't believe I missed this!
> 
> If anyone decides to sell - please pm me
> 
> I love those watches!


Hi,

check his web store every few hours....I have the feeling he will list some more tomorrow judging by his FB page.

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

New Men&apos;s August Steiner AS8068SSB Crystal Markers Sunray Dial Bracelet Watch | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe this might be the first I've seen a brand new Oris Divers Sixty-Five for below $1000: http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-...rio+Arman+Jacket+$69+|+Corum+Chrono+$1995+|+L


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

md29 said:


> I returned my Edox automatic which had a faulty crown (wouldn't screw in all the way)... They sent me a new one within a week after returning mine. So my experience with them was good.


That is very encouraging! Thanks!


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

matlobi said:


> I don't know. Have you tried the Hamilton forum of WUS?
> 
> Hamilton


The question is more about Ashford than Hamilton. I have had plenty of watches in my life but have never had one that did a date change before midnight and never had a bezel that I couldn't turn with at least moderate effort, so I am pretty sure the Hamilton (typically street priced around $1000) wouldn't have these flaws and get the good reviews that it does.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

theague said:


> No experience with Ashford return/repair but my bezel is the same way, very very difficult to rotate. I chalked it up to it being rather slender in it's profile, hard to grip ya know? I'd have to check my own watch to see when the date changes though. I am never up at that time so I've never noticed or paid attention when setting the time/date.


It is partly due to being hard to grip, but that it is more a combination of being overly stiff AND hard to grip, at least in the example I received.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I believe this might be the first I've seen a brand new Oris Divers Sixty-Five for below $1000: http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064bkfs.html?trk_msg=2IP7LN053M5KT5BUKBM6IUCPAK&trk_contact=87G194KQIIO0N62AFIE7CTURLO&utm_source=Listrak+-+Jomadeals&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=http%3a%2f%2fwww.jomashop.com%2foris-watch-733-7707-4064bkfs.html&utm_campaign=Kate+Spade+Gramercy+%2497+%7c+Oris+Divers+Watch+%24995+%7c+Emporio+Arman+Jacket+%2469+%7c+Corum+Chrono+%241995+%7c+L


Im on the fence about one of these or an Aquis. At that price it makes it an even tougher choice. If it was only the rubber strap version instead of the canvas


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I believe this might be the first I've seen a brand new Oris Divers Sixty-Five for below $1000: http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-...rio+Arman+Jacket+$69+|+Corum+Chrono+$1995+|+L


Im on the fence about one of these or an Aquis. At that price it makes it an even tougher choice. If it was only the rubber strap version instead of the canvas


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, if anyone's interested in the Orient Curator (grey) it is available on Serious watches for 189.26 Euro (approx USD 212.35, including shipping) along with a bunch of other Orient models, hope this helps 
Orient FD0J003A FFD0J003A


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

There's an Eterna Kontiki Four-Hands currently going for well below market rate on EBay from a seller in Romania. Looks like two reasons it's not bidding higher - 1) it's an odd colour combination, and 2) his shipping rate is prohibitive, 75 Euro international lolwtf... but if you're prepared to haggle, might be a good deal.

Eterna Kontiki Eterna Matic Four Hands Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I paid $136.95 out the door from Duty Free Island last Black Friday. Granted that was a year ago but they actually have it listed for even cheaper now at $132 though it's showing out of stock at the moment.



The Amateur said:


> Hi, if anyone's interested in the Orient Curator (grey) it is available on Serious watches for 189.26 Euro (approx USD 212.35, including shipping) along with a bunch of other Orient models, hope this helps
> Orient FD0J003A FFD0J003A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Best price for the Alpiner GMT was about $750 on leather strap and quite a bit more on bracelet. There may have been some display models or coupons / cash back that may brought it closer to $700 but I don't remember prices below that. There is no guarantee these models will be on sale again for record low prices as it could have been just a batch that was unloaded earlier this year.


I think, not totally sure, that the Alpina GMT4 on a steel bracelet briefly hit $599 last fall. I paid a few hundred more later on, as I think it's a nice watch. It really is, but in hindsight, I probably would've ordered it with the dressier black dial. Mine's not super accurate, but it's always consistent in just how fast it is, so I know with some regulation, it can get where I want it.

After Citizen bought Alpina and Frederique Constant, I had some concern about how the brand and it's inherent value would be effected. But Citizen is a far different animal (company) than Invicta and I don't really see much if any negative effect at this point.

But Glycine and Invicta? -That combination is of greater concern to me in terms of what it could do to Glycine. If part of their business operation is that they try to combine 'efficiencies in manufacturing' I'd really be concerned, as the quality of an Invicta watch, almost with out regard to what price point it is at (actually sold for) can be from rubbish, to actually not 'that bad'--so they, to put it nicely, lack consistency. Back 'in the day,' I had some Invictas that were actually tightly built, rugged and accurate, then some that were rubbish. Of course Invicta has played a bit loose before all this in claiming 'Swiss' connections to their watches, so I probably will wait and see. Sure, the old Glycine stock is probably good, (have seen more issues with the recent Glycine Combat subs than I expected though) but if it takes a turn for the worse, I wouldn't want a watch brand that has me thinking: "Man, they USED to make a really good watch"

There are enough other Swiss and German watch companies that will be going for good prices this fall, to the point where I don't have to focus on a brand that has a bit of a question mark about it.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting you should bring this up. While I don't own (nor have I seen in the flesh) a Divers Sixty-Five, I do own an Aquis and a Divers Date (both of which are two of the favs in my collection). And while I like the looks of the 65 (but would prefer the 42mm), I don't quite understand why it's priced as it is; especially when a more robust, better spec'd Aquis on bracelet can be had for equal, or even less, money.



City74 said:


> Im on the fence about one of these or an Aquis. At that price it makes it an even tougher choice. If it was only the rubber strap version instead of the canvas


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> There's an Eterna Kontiki Four-Hands currently going for well below market rate on EBay from a seller in Romania. Looks like two reasons it's not bidding higher - 1) it's an odd colour combination, and 2) his shipping rate is prohibitive, 75 Euro international lolwtf... but if you're prepared to haggle, might be a good deal.


I think most agreed a while back that we shouldn't bother sharing auction listings for a single item that goes to the highest bidder. The reason is, the more people who know about an auction, the less likely it is someone will get a deal.

For example, someone here may have been watching that exact listing, excited to see it coming close to an end without many bidders. Then, it's shared here and the bidding goes crazy. Deal gone.

Just my two cents. I know you were trying to help someone get a deal but with so many people checking this thread, it kind of ensures no one will. If you know a single member who is looking for that model you could PM them. I've done that before when I came across a low priced auction for a watch someone previously PMed me about after I'd already sold it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robangel said:


> I think, not totally sure, that the Alpina GMT4 on a steel bracelet briefly hit $599 last fall. I paid a few hundred more later on, as I think it's a nice watch. It really is, but in hindsight, I probably would've ordered it with the dressier black dial. Mine's not super accurate, but it's always consistent in just how fast it is, so I know with some regulation, it can get where I want it.


I think this was the best deal generally available. Some people had a special 1 time Touch of Modern coupon that allowed them to get a lower price.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...lace-thread-4-a-1260410-640.html#post22549626


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> I think most agreed a while back that we shouldn't bother sharing auction listings for a single item that goes to the highest bidder. The reason is, the more people who know about an auction, the less likely it is someone will get a deal.
> 
> For example, someone here may have been watching that exact listing, excited to see it coming close to an end without many bidders. Then, it's shared here and the bidding goes crazy. Deal gone..


Point taken. In that case, that would be an excellent method for padding out your own auctions!









(I'm kidding, of course)


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Interesting you should bring this up. While I don't own (nor have I seen in the flesh) a Divers Sixty-Five, I do own an Aquis and a Divers Date (both of which are two of the favs in my collection). And while I like the looks of the 65 (but would prefer the 42mm), I don't quite understand why it's priced as it is; especially when a more robust, better spec'd Aquis on bracelet can be had for equal, or even less, money.


I like the 40mm size as it fits my smaller wrist. The 43mm Aquis is gorgeous and I love it but it's just to big. If I wana join the Oris family the 65 will be the one unless Oris decides to make the 40mm Aquis again


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

eBay is having another flash sale for $15 off $60+ until 10pm PST using coupon code CFLASHSAVE15NOW.​I found some really affordable watch deals that could be had for cheap, $15 cheaper that is. Here's a few:

Stuhrling Original Aviator 699.03 Japanese Quartz watch on green leather band. There are two other color combinations but I personally like the green military looking band on this aviator. After coupon price is down to $47.25 (ebates can take another 1% cashback). 
Stuhrling Original Men&apos;s 699 03 Japan Quartz Luminous Hands Aviator Watch | eBay








Casio G-shock black on black, black/red, etc resin watch for $49.99 after coupon (pre 1% ebate cashback). There are many other color combos like grey, white, black/blue, etc. Great price on a new G-shock!! Casio G Shock Resin Strap Mens Watch | eBay














Timex Aviator Fly-back Chrono w/ black bracelet for $59.79 after coupon (pre 1% ebates cashback) which is the CHEAPEST I've ever seen this watch sale for. 
Timex Men&apos;s Aviator Fly Back Chronograph Slide Rule Black Bracelet T2P103 | eBay








Certina Caimano white w/ rose gold brown leather quartz watch for $178.99 (pre 1% ebates cashback) after coupon. It says woman's but it's a 38mm width so I think it's prefect.
CERTINA DS Caimano Quartz Silver Dial Brown Leather Ladies Watch C0174101603701 | eBay








Plus many other deals... I think i've found enough for you to start... =)


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

ErikP said:


> The question is more about Ashford than Hamilton. I have had plenty of watches in my life but have never had one that did a date change before midnight and never had a bezel that I couldn't turn with at least moderate effort, so I am pretty sure the Hamilton (typically street priced around $1000) wouldn't have these flaws and get the good reviews that it does.


While the date changing early is annoying, most of the countless watches I've owned changed date +/- 15 minutes or so within midnight, with the worst being an hour early and 30 minutes early. Most watches I've owned changed dates before midnight, almost none did after. It's probably a simple hand alignment issue but I think the date changing at 11:40 might be considered "within spec" by the mid-tier manufacturers.

Still, I would ask for an exchange, Ashford seems to have great CS.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Point taken. In that case, that would be an excellent method for padding out your own auctions!
> 
> View attachment 9504746
> 
> ...


Or.....are you???
(Dun dun dunnnnnn)


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

theague said:


> No experience with Ashford return/repair but my bezel is the same way, very very difficult to rotate. I chalked it up to it being rather slender in it's profile, hard to grip ya know? I'd have to check my own watch to see when the date changes though. I am never up at that time so I've never noticed or paid attention when setting the time/date.
> 
> Probably lol
> 
> Like matlobi said, check the Hamilton forum.


Mine was a little tough to move too- I will have to check the date thing out too.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

"That "0" at 12 o'clock would drive me nuts."


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I've had quite a few pieces that advised against setting the date between 2300-200 because that's the time it took to flip over, seems a non issue to me.



ErikP said:


> The question is more about Ashford than Hamilton. I have had plenty of watches in my life but have never had one that did a date change before midnight and never had a bezel that I couldn't turn with at least moderate effort, so I am pretty sure the Hamilton (typically street priced around $1000) wouldn't have these flaws and get the good reviews that it does.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> I've had quite a few pieces that advised against setting the date between 2300-200 because that's the time it took to flip over, seems a non issue to me.


Out of habit after a mishap, I have trained myself never to quick-change the date on an analog watch between 2100 and 0300


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Lighting Deal for $499...

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241194 Alpnach Automatic Chrono Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00197KOA4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_rQA7xb3Q8NB51


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Out of habit after a mishap, I have trained myself never to quick-change the date on an analog watch between 2100 and 0300


+1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

boze said:


> Lighting Deal for $499...
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241194 Alpnach Automatic Chrono Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00197KOA4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_rQA7xb3Q8NB51


Like the countdown bezel, opposite of most countup


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> There's an Eterna Kontiki Four-Hands currently going for well below market rate on EBay from a seller in Romania. Looks like two reasons it's not bidding higher - 1) it's an odd colour combination, and 2) his shipping rate is prohibitive, 75 Euro international lolwtf... but if you're prepared to haggle, might be a good deal.
> 
> Eterna Kontiki Eterna Matic Four Hands Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9504482


Romania? I wouldn't touch it.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$303.99 after code THURSDAYCOUPON. 10% cash back makes it $273.59.Bulova Accu-Swiss 65A106 Watches,Men's Type A-15 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial & IP SS, Luxury Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

boze said:


> Lighting Deal for $499...
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241194 Alpnach Automatic Chrono Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00197KOA4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_rQA7xb3Q8NB51


Love the watch but hate the bracelet. 
Would look sharp on blue leather. 
Especially next to its brother, which I got a couple of weeks ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Romania? I wouldn't touch it.


Why's that?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Why's that?


Reputation.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Romania? I wouldn't touch it.


imwithyaman


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Please please do write back whether they send you the same long strap or a regular sized one. It's such a pity because the leather and texture is great, but deemed unwearable even for 7" wrist.


What did I do wrong...I contacted them n the sent me a part # and quote of $45 plus SH n tax


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Not a watch deal - more a minor miracle.

This is the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Reissue.... a.k.a. 'The Watch They Wouldn't Sell Me'.

It came up on special recently, but WatchStation refused to sell me one. And I don't mean 'were minorly obstructive about international sales', that's pretty par for the course when you're buying from US-only retailers, and a good forwarding service and a deft understanding of PayPal normally fix that.

But WatchStation, they operate at another level of 'we're going to protect our international distribution chains at all cost', and (in order) they :

1) Would not process the transaction because I was using a credit card whose base currency was not US$... so I switched to a prepaid VISA with base currency in US$, and they...

2) Would not process the transaction because I was using a credit card which was not registered to a US based address... so I asked on here if someone would assist by buying it on my behalf as a proxy, which Dave aka 'Disneydave' and a couple of others very kindly offered to do, so Dave went to buy it on my behalf, and they...

3) Would not process his transaction because the US address I was sending it to was blacklisted in their system as a forwarding address and they do not ship to forwarding addresses.

At this point, I was about to throw my PC out the window. However a day or two later, Syed aka 'soh1982' contacted me, mentioned he had bought 2 for his own use during the same special but decided to only keep 1, and offered to sell me his spare at cost. Some shuffling of funds and a couple of weeks while it made its way here via my forwarding provider, and I have 'The Watch They Wouldn't Sell Me' sitting on my wrist.

So that's my feel good horological story for the year. I'd just like to offer a hearty 'Feck You' to WatchStation (whose full company name, in what I can only assume is a deeply self-referential irony, is 'WatchStation International Ltd'), and a huge expression of gratitude and camaraderie to Dave, Syed, and all the others who make this thread and forum one of the best places to hang out on the net... despite the dangers to everyone's wallets!

Two thumbs up


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

$15 off $60 on ebay with code CFLASHSAVE15NOW, 3.5 hours left!


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> eBay is having another flash sale for $15 off $60+ until 10pm PST using coupon code CFLASHSAVE15NOW. ​isI found some really affordable watch deals that could be had for cheap, $15 cheaper that is.
> Here's a few:
> 
> Stuhrling Original Aviator 699.03 Japanese Quartz watch on green leather band. There are two other color combinations but I personally like the green military looking band on this aviator. After
> ...


Beat me to it lol, I should've checked the forum before posting.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Reputation.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


As a Romanian, I find that...

Totally inoffensive and completely accurate

(except for me. I'm perfect  /s)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not a watch deal - more a minor miracle.
> 
> This is the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Reissue.... a.k.a. 'The Watch They Wouldn't Sell Me'.
> 
> blah blah blah


Glad you got it, but you are overreacting to their standard precautions against credit card fraud. I had mine shipped to my office and had to go through additional verifications as well.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chirv said:


> As a Romanian, I find that...
> 
> Totally inoffensive and completely accurate


Any nation that birthed Daniela Crudu can't be all bad...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

taike said:


> Glad you got it, but you are overreacting to their standard precautions against credit card fraud. I had mine shipped to my office and had to go through additional verifications as well.


Can't be that standard if, despite purchasing over 100 watches to date, this is the first time I've encountered it.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

BlackrazorNZ said:


>


Watch Station is Zodiac's USA distributor, so they have to toe the line. Check with Rob at Toppers, he is a Zodiac AD and will price it 30% below MSRP.

I've bought two Zodiacs from Watch Station, besides full MSRP they have been great to work with. Hence the call to Rob.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Any nation that birthed Daniela Crudu can't be all bad...


Gotta admit I had to look her up (I'm fake, was born and live in the States)... Here I thought she'd be some jet plane inventor or panflute player or gymnast or tennis player... 😂


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Can't be that standard if, despite purchasing over 100 watches to date, this is the first time I've encountered it.


I said it is their standard, not a worldwide standard. Besides, many US retailers will not ship to a zip code that doesn't match credit card billing, unless it is going through some other payment processor like paypal or amazon payments.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I received my Glycine watches from Watchgaroo on EBAY- everything is good- stamped warranty cards/booklets - proper wrapping etc..shipped super fast... I would definitely not be afraid to buy from them again. They still have quite a few up - all with the "make offer" option. They accepted my offers within 20% of their ask. Rejected a few at 30% so their limit is probably somewhere around there.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not a watch deal - more a minor miracle.
> 
> This is the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Reissue.... a.k.a. 'The Watch They Wouldn't Sell Me'.
> 
> ...


Looks so bloody beautiful. Good for you.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Here I thought she'd be some jet plane inventor or panflute player or gymnast or tennis player... &#55357;&#56834;


Who says she's not?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I received my Glycine watches from Watchgaroo on EBAY- everything is good- stamped warranty cards/booklets - proper wrapping etc..shipped super fast... I would definitely not be afraid to buy from them again. They still have quite a few up - all with the "make offer" option. They accepted my offers within 20% of their ask. Rejected a few at 30% so their limit is probably somewhere around there.


That seller name comes back as no good when I search.

ETA: figured it out. It's Watchgooroo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not a watch deal - more a minor miracle.
> 
> This is the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Reissue.... a.k.a. 'The Watch They Wouldn't Sell Me'.
> 
> ...


Glad someone was finally able to get one to you! The whole ordeal with WatchStation reminded me of this government onsite GSA store that sold office supplies so you could "get something quickly" but you couldn't buy anything without a purchase order, which took weeks to obtain and they refused to take any money without one. Another store you can't buy from.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Recoil Rob said:


> I've had quite a few pieces that advised against setting the date between 2300-200 because that's the time it took to flip over, seems a non issue to me.


Yes,it takes a while to completely change the date so the date wheel is engaged and moving the date prior to 12 midnight, ok, fine.

But the problem is the completion of the date change, should not occur before midnight, especially not 15 minutes before midnight, which is what is happening. That is just sloppy hand placement during installation.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

So my Stage.com Bulova moon watch arrived today. Should I return it? Right subdial doesn't reset to zero!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

theague said:


> So my Stage.com Bulova moon watch arrived today. Should I return it? Right subdial doesn't reset to zero!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd return it.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Sucky thing is there are no exchanges. Which means I can't get that deal again unless it goes on sale for that price again. It's a straight return. I'm so annoyed!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

theague said:


> Sucky thing is there are no exchanges. Which means I can't get that deal again unless it goes on sale for that price again. It's a straight return. I'm so annoyed!!!!


I don't know if you have a local watchmaker whom you've established a good relationship with, but if so, it's a cheap and easy fix. My local guy would correct that for the equivalent of $25 US.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

theague said:


> So my Stage.com Bulova moon watch arrived today. Should I return it? Right subdial doesn't reset to zero!!


The manual gives you instructions on how to reset the hand...


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

It's all okay, read the user manual, page 4 and 5:

C.* CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENTThis MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time*. It does not need to berepeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position,or if the battery has been changed.NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand4one step - BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly.1. Pull the crown out to position "2".2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button"A" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o'clock) is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clockposition, push button "B" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.4. Push the crown back to the "NORMAL" wearing position.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

It's all okay, read the user manual, page 4 and 5:

C.* CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENTThis MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time*. It does not need to berepeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position,or if the battery has been changed.NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand4one step - BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly.1. Pull the crown out to position "2".2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button"A" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o'clock) is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clockposition, push button "B" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.4. Push the crown back to the "NORMAL" wearing position.

View attachment 9507098


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Slant said:


> The manual gives you instructions on how to reset the hand...





ki6h said:


> It's all okay, read the user manual, page 4 and 5:
> 
> C.* CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENTThis MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time*. It does not need to berepeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position,or if the battery has been changed.NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand4one step - BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly.1. Pull the crown out to position "2".2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button"A" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o'clock) is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clockposition, push button "B" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.4. Push the crown back to the "NORMAL" wearing position.
> 
> View attachment 9507098


I love you guys!

Thank you, I always forget about features like this. lol Even though I've had to do this before on a different chrono. lol


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Slant said:


> The manual gives you instructions on how to reset the hand...





ki6h said:


> It's all okay, read the user manual, page 4 and 5:
> 
> C.* CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENTThis MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time*. It does not need to berepeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position,or if the battery has been changed.NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand4one step - BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly.1. Pull the crown out to position "2".2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button"A" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o'clock) is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clockposition, push button "B" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.4. Push the crown back to the "NORMAL" wearing position.
> 
> View attachment 9507098


I love you guys!

Thank you, I always forget about features like this. lol Even though I've had to do this before on a different chrono. lol


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Oof I totally forgot about that good call!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone else find it odd that Touch of Modern is able to process a charge to your credit card for a watch that's not shipping for 3 to 4 weeks ? 
I purchased a glycine during the 20% off sale. I was charged for it the next day , which surprised me as the shipping date is so far away. 

I am contacting my charge company to see if they have any restrictions on vendors for doing such. I also contacted touch of modern customer service to ask why.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Chirv said:


> $15 off $60 on ebay with code CFLASHSAVE15NOW, 3.5 hours left!


_For users with a USA address Paypal.
_
That means I get to spare my money for today :-!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Anyone else find it odd that Touch of Modern is able to process a charge to your credit card for a watch that's not shipping for 3 to 4 weeks ?
> I purchased a glycine during the 20% off sale. I was charged for it the next day , which surprised me as the shipping date is so far away.
> 
> I am contacting my charge company to see if they have any restrictions on vendors for doing such. I also contacted touch of modern customer service to ask why.


Don't you guys have anything better to do? You expect all these great bargains but you want them on your terms, no matter that your terms are meaningless.

Credit card companies don't charge you until the end of your cycle and then you have 30 days to pay. No money is coming out of your pocket, why are you so indignant?

Too much chest beating around here over how much cash you imagine you're losing...."I'm calling my card company", "I'm going to demand restitution because they were out of stock", the lengths you guys go through to make yourselves feel better about imagined wrongs.

" Less self importance, more self awareness."


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

All better.

Thanks again!! I'm very happy now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not a watch deal - more a minor miracle.
> 
> This is the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression Reissue....
> 
> ...


So dreams do come true.

Somebody should sell me an extra field watch from the Hamilton sale. =P


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> I received my Glycine watches from Watchgaroo on EBAY- everything is good- stamped warranty cards/booklets - proper wrapping etc..shipped super fast... I would definitely not be afraid to buy from them again. They still have quite a few up - all with the "make offer" option. They accepted my offers within 20% of their ask. Rejected a few at 30% so their limit is probably somewhere around there.


Yeap I decided to give them some more business myself and picked up a Base 22 luminous at a full 20% below their asking price. Arrived this morning and all was as it should be, great watch at a great price, with the warranty!


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Anyone else find it odd that Touch of Modern is able to process a charge to your credit card for a watch that's not shipping for 3 to 4 weeks ?
> I purchased a glycine during the 20% off sale. I was charged for it the next day , which surprised me as the shipping date is so far away.
> 
> I am contacting my charge company to see if they have any restrictions on vendors for doing such. I also contacted touch of modern customer service to ask why.


OK...is this your first ToM purchase? They always have a lead time. Granted it may be different depending on the item and where its coming from. I just received my boldr watch I paid for on 9/5 and just got it on 9/28. I needed to wait until the sale was over on 9/10, and that was when the bulk order was made. 18 days later, I got the watch. It was within the time frame under the listing.

It's kinda like a crowd finding site. But closer to massdrop IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Gotta admit I had to look her up (I'm fake, was born and live in the States)... Here I thought she'd be some jet plane inventor or panflute player or gymnast or tennis player... 


I actually thought the name belonged to some tyrant leader from the past. It took me ~40mins of research but I've finally concluded that the findings were absolutely HARAM.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> Yeap I decided to give them some more business myself and picked up a Base 22 luminous at a full 20% below their asking price. Arrived this morning and all was as it should be, great watch at a great price, with the warranty!


Another nice one. Also, I put both mine on the timegrapher - both are running real tight- like +-1-2 ... I test all my incoming and Glycine seems to be right at the top of the list.

Someone buy this for $800 so I stop looking at it!!!

Glycine Men's 3887.95SL-TB99 Airman Black IP Stainless Steel Black Nylon Watch


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It took me ~40mins of research but I've finally concluded that the findings were absolutely HARAM.


LOL I love it... 40 mins...

I have this mental image of you clicking picture after picture, muttering 'astaghfirullah...' with every click


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi all,
I'd never seen the Bulova Moon Watch before now. It's gorgeous! So, what's the best deal going now?

Thanks,
BB


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BookBoy said:


> Hi all,
> I'd never seen the Bulova Moon Watch before now. It's gorgeous! So, what's the best deal going now?
> 
> Thanks,
> BB


Links in this thread to Macys and Stage.com bargains which may reoccur at anytime:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/if-youre-market-moon-watch-3577881.html


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Slant said:


> The manual gives you instructions on how to reset the hand...


The exact act same thing happened to mine and I thought I had a defective unit until I did a little research. Now it's one of my favorite watches!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Karkarov said:


> Yeap I decided to give them some more business myself and picked up a Base 22 luminous at a full 20% below their asking price. Arrived this morning and all was as it should be, great watch at a great price, with the warranty!


How much $ out the door for yours?
I picked up the same watch from ToM and it came out to a little over $700.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

42mm Hamilton Khaki Pioneer at Ashford for *$350* using the coupon *AFFKHAK349*.
The coupon is *listed in BeFrugal* so you could shave an extra $20 off with cashback.

This is _at least _$150 off cheapest price online. It's north of $500 everywhere else.

*LINK HERE *~> ashford.com/us/H60455593.pid

For more photos *go here.*

Edit: Just noticed that OEM strap is different from photo.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> Anyone else find it odd that Touch of Modern is able to process a charge to your credit card for a watch that's not shipping for 3 to 4 weeks ?
> I purchased a glycine during the 20% off sale. I was charged for it the next day , which surprised me as the shipping date is so far away.
> 
> I am contacting my charge company to see if they have any restrictions on vendors for doing such. I also contacted touch of modern customer service to ask why.


I was gonna purchase a knife for my dad, from Touch of Modern. It clearly said they'd ship in 3-5 weeks. I didn't look at any Glycine deals but you might find yourself wasting your time and someone else's if you call anyone about this.

ToM is known for this. You get a good deal and you wait.

I ended up contacting the knife company directly and paid for USPS Priority so I could have it here in the week my parents were coming from Oregon.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ToM is not a stockist of the things they sell. They do not stock a single thing. They are a broker.

Their entire business model works by sourcing vendors willing to sell product via their channel, collating buyers, placing a bulk order with the buyers money, and the vendor then ships direct. ToM just clip the ticket on the way through.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

BookBoy said:


> Hi all,
> I'd never seen the Bulova Moon Watch before now. It's gorgeous! So, what's the best deal going now?
> 
> Thanks,
> BB


Amazon $350
Kohl $330 (plus $60 in Kohl scrip)
Stage $330 w code 93040
Macy $350


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Amazon $350
> Kohl $330 (plus $60 in Kohl scrip)
> Stage $330 w code 93040
> Macy $350


If you sign up for the Khols credit card you get 25% off your first purchase. Plus ebates has 10% cash back for Khols 1-day only. Annnnd if you sign up for the kohls rewards/points program you will earn enough points for a $15 coupon/gift certificate. That's all on top of the $60 kohls cash you would earn

25% off takes $82.50 off the price
$60 in kohls cash
$15 in rewards points
anywhere between $25-33 in ebates cash back


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Chirv said:


> As a Romanian, I find that...
> 
> Totally inoffensive and completely accurate
> 
> ...


You think Romania is bad? Try living in Russia. I can't even sell watches anymore.

Me: "I've got a watch for sale, and I'm willing to make you a deal on it."
Buyer: "Oh wow, I've been looking for one of those. I'll take it."
Me: "Just in the interest of full disclosure, I am in Russia. You'll get a tracking number immediately, but it will take about two weeks for it to hit Dulles, VA since it is leaving here in diplomatic pouch. That's why I've priced it lower."
Buyer: "You're a scammer. I'm out."
Me: "But really, I'm American and I work at the Embassy. It's going to come to you via USPS and diplomatic pouch. It's just going to take about two weeks longer than normal." 
Buyer: "No, you're from Russia. No...freaking...way."
Me: "Honey, I tried to sell a watch but I can't find a buyer. I guess I'll have to keep it!"


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Please don't classify me as a "you guys" I was simply asking a question for myself .

Thank you for your enlightening answer. I can clearly see your a financial genius.

I do take exception to your comment about being self important. I am a humble person.
However I don't think you are. Your need to stereotype members and chastise everyone and expound your financial genius makes me think your the self important one.

If you would like to further discuss my financial inadequacies. Please stop by my home . I can forward you my address.



Recoil Rob said:


> Don't you guys have anything better to do? You expect all these great bargains but you want them on your terms, no matter that your terms are meaningless.
> 
> Credit card companies don't charge you until the end of your cycle and then you have 30 days to pay. No money is coming out of your pocket, why are you so indignant?
> 
> ...


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Starbuy in Aus has some Citizens going cheap at the moment, 3 colours each of these models (including the stealth of the second, BM8475-00F) at $109AUD +$9AUD shipping domestically:













6 of the Best CITIZEN Eco-Drive Watch Sale: StarBuy - Star Buy

They also sell via ebay, where "free shipping" comes at a $40AUD premium over the above prices - seller starbuyau.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $303.99 after code THURSDAYCOUPON. 10% cash back makes it $273.59.Bulova Accu-Swiss 65A106 Watches,Men's Type A-15 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial & IP SS, Luxury Bulova Accu-Swiss Automatic Watches


Argh! missed the thursday coupon. Great deal on a great watch at that price. Thanks for posting this.

I guess I'm still "master of my own domain" for a while longer....


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Gotta admit I had to look her up (I'm fake, was born and live in the States)... Here I thought she'd be some jet plane inventor or panflute player or gymnast or tennis player... 


You still could be right about the panflute player or gymnast part... just sayin'


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

NORDSTROM RACK has one left of the Victorinox Mens chrono classic at 70% off . which makes it $208.50

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...my-men-s-chrono-classic-watch?color=no+color#


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive chrono for $109 with code BDECO109. MSRP is $395.

Citizen Eco-Drive CA0286-08E Men's Watch , watches


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally got my Moonwatch back from the US, it's big but I love it! Got this one via the original 50% Stage deal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

ErikP said:


> Well received my Hamilton Europ Chrono from Ashford. To be honest, this feels like a quality control reject. Bezel is near immovable and date changes at about 11:40pm.
> 
> Have contacted Ashford through their web chat - they seem accomodating at this point say I can exchange or have them repair.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Ashford returns/repairs?


I picked up the same watch from Ashford on an earlier wave at the same price.

The bezel on mine is also a little difficult to move. The date starts the process of changing and is no longer fully centered at approximately 11:30, and completes the full click over to the next day at about 12:03.

I've had nothing but good experiences with Ashford customer service and returns but haven't had to deal with their repairs at all. I'd suggest having it exchanged and seeing if the next one has similar issues. You may not get a lot more flexibility on the bezel, but you may get one that changes over a little closer to midnight.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Re: Touch of Modern

I've bought from them multiple times, and with one or two exceptions, they seem to skew on the conservative side of when their watches will ship. I've seen them tell me four weeks and get it in two. In fact, I see that more often than it actually taking the amount of time they said it would.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure I understand these "date change" posts. Most mechanicals do NOT have instant date change at midnight.



Butter said:


> I picked up the same watch from Ashford on an earlier wave at the same price.
> The bezel on mine is also a little difficult to move. The date starts the process of changing and is no longer fully centered at approximately 11:30, and completes the full click over to the next day at about 12:03.
> 
> I've had nothing but good experiences with Ashford customer service and returns but haven't had to deal with their repairs at all. I'd suggest having it exchanged and seeing if the next one has similar issues. You may not get a lot more flexibility on the bezel, but you may get one that changes over a little closer to midnight.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Not a watch deal, but Massdrop has the BluShark AlphaShark Nato straps in khaki now for $15. I paid ~$30 for the Bond version and it is the best Nato strap I own. Very high quality for the price.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blushark-alphashark-khaki-watch-strap?referer=NWDAU7


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> I was gonna purchase a knife for my dad, from Touch of Modern. It clearly said they'd ship in 3-5 weeks. I didn't look at any Glycine deals but you might find yourself wasting your time and someone else's if you call anyone about this.
> 
> ToM is known for this. You get a good deal and you wait.
> 
> I ended up contacting the knife company directly and paid for USPS Priority so I could have it here in the week my parents were coming from Oregon.


I recently did business with ToM and I feel like I got a good deal, but a warning about the long lead times if you travel. I could have sworn that they changed the 'receive by' date half way through the offering that I'd participated in so that I went from being able to receive my item just before I left town to it scheduled to arrive while I'm out of town. During the fulfillment process after the offering had ended, their customer service wasn't helpful at all giving me more accurate info of shipment and arrival dates, so I ended up diverting my package to an alternate address to be safe, which was what they'd suggested but I was hoping to avoid. My package ended up arriving at the alternate address a few days after I'd left town.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Please don't classify me as a "you guys" I was simply asking a question for myself .
> 
> Thank you for your enlightening answer. I can clearly see your a financial genius.
> 
> ...


Your is the second person possessive adjective. It is used to describe something that belongs to someone.
You're is a contraction for "you are."

For example, "If you're going to play Billy Badass here, at least show that you know your grammar."


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

BrandonR said:


> Not a watch deal, but Massdrop has the BluShark AlphaShark Nato straps in khaki now for $15. I paid ~$30 for the Bond version and it is the best Nato strap I own. Very high quality for the price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blushark-alphashark-khaki-watch-strap?referer=NWDAU7


Massdrop also has a deal on AirBlue Quartz Chrono..I don't mind Quartz but 44mm is too big for me...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I confirmed that "watchgooroo" on eBay is connected to the Touch of Modern sale by their "parent company". They will be shipping the watches to Touch of Modern mid next week, then it is Touch of Modern who handles it from there. And they will supposedly be getting more Glycine inventory, presumably to be listed on eBay. Just FYI.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Not a watch deal, but Massdrop has the BluShark AlphaShark Nato straps in khaki now for $15. I paid ~$30 for the Bond version and it is the best Nato strap I own. Very high quality for the price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blushark-alphashark-khaki-watch-strap?referer=NWDAU7


best nato I've ever owned! I got in on the deal last time with the black/grey bond version. Well worth the money and a bargain at that


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry for the poor grammar . It has been quite a few years since I have been in school.

As far as being a badass , let me tell you this -

When I shave in the morning , I have to hold a gun to my head to make sure I don't cut my own throat.



RidingDonkeys said:


> Your is the second person possessive adjective. It is used to describe something that belongs to someone.
> You're is a contraction for "you are."
> 
> For example, "If you're going to play Billy Badass here, at least show that you know your grammar."


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Not sure I understand these "date change" posts. Most mechanicals do NOT have instant date change at midnight.


I was just giving my experience with the same watch from the same retailer. Personally it doesn't change my opinion of the watch, but if someone is looking at that feature and wants something to be a little closer it's helpful to have reference points for how the watch is behaving for others. It could mean the difference between returning for a refund or exchanging for another of the same model.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop has the Freddy Constant Classics automatic, model 303SN5B6, for $395 with coupon code 'BT-FC100'

That beats the next-closest price by about $120.

Sapphire crystal and FC-303 movement, which is a modified ETA 2824 or Sellita SW-200.

http://www.jomashop.com/frederique-constant-watch-303sn5b6.html


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

thanks - been after one of these for a while- bought this
although im in the UK - how does this drop thing work??? when does it get shipped?



BrandonR said:


> Not a watch deal, but Massdrop has the BluShark AlphaShark Nato straps in khaki now for $15. I paid ~$30 for the Bond version and it is the best Nato strap I own. Very high quality for the price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blushark-alphashark-khaki-watch-strap?referer=NWDAU7


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Not entirely sure if this is a super deal but considering what they go for in other forums, I'd say it's good. factor in kohls card + ebates etc and you'll knock a couple of bucks off too.

Seiko SRP775 - $297 before other discounts. Seiko Men's Prospex Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch - SRP775


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not a deal, as they were available a few weeks ago directly from the Air Blue website for $99.



EA-Sport said:


> Massdrop also has a deal on AirBlue Quartz Chrono..I don't mind Quartz but 44mm is too big for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Ashford has the Edox Les Vauberts Open Heart Auto for $418 right now...looks like 1 in stock. This is about $150 less than I see it other places.









Edox Les Vauberts 85010-3B-AIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Fast delivery from Gemnation on that Grovana auto chrono diver.

It's quite a bit of dive watch for just over $500. I've owned some Steinharts and the quality is definitely on par.

































The case barrel is DEEP. I've never really had one like this. It definitely makes the watch pop on the wrist without it being Invicta-thick throughout the case. But it's a little weird for me to have the lugs in the air. That said, it feels quite comfortable on the wrist, and the solid-end-link bracelet is good quality and adds to the comfort.

























Sapphire crystal and 300m water resistance, with the crown and the sub buttons all screwing down. If you're looking for this kind of watch and can deal with that case configuration, this is a no-brainer buy at the price at which I got it.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

theague said:


> So my Stage.com Bulova moon watch arrived today. Should I return it? Right subdial doesn't reset to zero!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately - edit - errr or not depending on what you find if you RTFM! LOL


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Glycine Double Twelve unlocked at Massdrop for $637 shipped.

Only red dial left


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Relojes said:


> Not sure I understand these "date change" posts. Most mechanicals do NOT have instant date change at midnight.


The issue is if it isn't instant change it should be in process of changing at midnight. It shouldn't ever show you the WRONG DATE either before of after midnight. If it takes an hour to do the change that is a big margin of error to get it right. To have it change to the wrong date completely 15 minutes before midnight is just sloppy. I am pretty sure that if I ever listed the watch for sale I would be compelled to indicate "Date changes 15 minutes before midnight, Bezel extremely difficult to turn", I believe that would reduce the market for resale. If Ashford both of those disclosures, I wouldn't have bought. See how that works???

But - based on my phone conversation with Ashford, they are doing a direct exchange even though the sale price is no longer available, so I am very pleased with my dealings with Ashford at this point.


----------



## rhemmers (Feb 6, 2015)

<And they will supposedly be getting more Glycine inventory, presumably to be listed on eBay. Just FYI.>

You would have to tell me that.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, my PanEurop Chrono is on the UPS truck for delivery....... But.................... The Khaki Mechanical came yesterday afternoon. I ogled over it for a few minutes and while I LOVE the watch, the strap left something to be desired. I really prefer soft leather straps, and I've always found Hamilton leather straps to be rather stiff. Nice quality leather, but I would need to work with it for a while to soften it up. Instead, I just pulled the strap off and replaced it with a lovely autumn brown suede strap from Clockwork Synergy. This strap is soft to start with, so win! I really like the combo.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

ErikP said:


> Definately - edit - errr or not depending on what you find if you RTFM! LOL


actually the owners manual has the procedure for calibrating the sub dials


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Well, my PanEurop Chrono is on the UPS truck for delivery....... But.................... The Khaki Mechanical came yesterday afternoon. I ogled over it for a few minutes and while I LOVE the watch, the strap left something to be desired. I really prefer soft leather straps, and I've always found Hamilton leather straps to be rather stiff. Nice quality leather, but I would need to work with it for a while to soften it up. Instead, I just pulled the strap off and replaced it with a lovely autumn brown suede strap from Clockwork Synergy. This strap is soft to start with, so win! I really like the combo.


Nice watch and strap choice. Still have an itch for a small seconds dial...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The "Brown" stork just delivered my 2 new babies! Packed very well from CWS and with the exception of the Pan Europ including a generic spring tool rather than the original (which, they informed me of ahead of time), everything else with both watches appears to be perfect. Plastic film on both front and back crystals, film on the clasps, both watches in their plastic "sock", all tags in place and manuals are there.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Please please do write back whether they send you the same long strap or a regular sized one. It's such a pity because the leather and texture is great, but deemed unwearable even for 7" wrist.


Got the A-15 strap from Bulova and it's the same long one. Oh well.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Fast delivery from Gemnation on that Grovana auto chrono diver.
> 
> It's quite a bit of dive watch for just over $500. I've owned some Steinharts and the quality is definitely on par.
> 
> ...


I am really glad you posted this. Thanks to this thread, I just purchased my first auto chrono, the Bulova Tellaro I mentioned upthread, and I was actually considering returning it and getting the Grovana because I spend so much time in the water. The Grovana was only $120 or $130 more than the Tellaro.

It is absolutely gorgerous, and I may have to have one someday. I talked to my jeweler about the Grovana, too-- he said they are fantastic. But I really do appreciate the pictures, because the Tellaro is the better watch for me right now.

First and most importantly, the case depth would be a problem for me with the Grovana, because my wrist is only 6.5.  Like the Grovana, the Tellaro is also a 42, but as I hoped, it wears just a bit smaller because of the tachy, and despite the shape of the Tellaro's case, it does lie flat.









This is not the place for a full review, but I need to write one eventually, because there are some things people should know about this watch-- mainly that it canNOT be sized any smaller than a 6.5. With all links removed, it fits about as well as a 42 could fit, and no fine adjustment on the clap, either, so it's a near thing.

I have one or two 42s that wear smaller, but most wear larger than the Tellaro, and there's definitely a reason that is my personal size limit. This definitely fits better than my SSC071p, maybe even better than my Citizen AT4000, (even if the case of the Tellaro is thicker than either by 1 or 2mm.)

Briefly: The fit and finish are excellent. Pushers are solid, chrono second hand snap-back is terrific, though in motion, it does have a little bit of the 7750 "stutter" or irregular movement. The general effect is professional and very presentable; I could wear this to a meeting at work more easily than the red-bezeled Grovana, which I, personally, think is fantastic, but which is probably too alarming for a psychotherapist to wear to a presentation-- like, "Why is that guy wearing a red watch?" In many of my previous careers, the Grovana would have been fine, but not for this one.

It's hard to say what KIND of watch the Tellaro is... a driving watch, or an engineer or scientist's watch, I suppose, and I do have a kind of empirical side to my practice. But it's dressier than most of my divers, so I think it's definitely the better choice for my first auto chrono.

I just have to be so careful with the water, because I am used to jumping in and out of the pool or the ocean all the time with a big hunk of metal on my wrist!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> The "Brown" stork just delivered my 2 new babies!


I know everyone is going ga-ga over the Pan-Europs -- for good reason. But that Jazzmaster chrono is just a ridiculous bargain at that price.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Word. And while not quite a Pulseometer level bargain, a killer deal just the same. I'm just not quite sure what I'm going to do with it yet. It's certainly a 'beaut, but so much so that it's a bit dressier than I would usually wear. I may keep it and wear it to dinner on occasion, or on business trips (since I work from home, I have no office to show off my rotation at), or maybe "time capsule" it for 6 months so that if I get an itch for a new watch, I can just break this one out, LOL! The Pan Europ, however, is already on my wrist and will most likely stay there for a night on the town this evening!



WorthTheWrist said:


> I know everyone is going ga-ga over the Pan-Europs -- for good reason. But that Jazzmaster chrono is just a ridiculous bargain at that price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have no clue whether SeaPro diver-style watches are any good. I can only tell you these quartz models on Amazon are selling for much less than what others have them for.

SP8110, *$40.10* One store has it for more than double that. And I'm seeing multiple places selling this for $350!

https://www.amazon.com/Seapro-SP811...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NRH49ETEGGH73M7TS3V9









SP8111, *$37.45*. Again, I see the next-best price about four times as much, and multiple shops selling this for $350.

https://www.amazon.com/Seapro-SP811...detail-softlines&pd_rd_r=34MMQJ3S73ZQ18E259N9









SP1323 chronograph, *$77.12*. Next best price more than double, most selling in the $230-$260 range.

https://www.amazon.com/Seapro-SP132...1_9?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=34MMQJ3S73ZQ18E259N9


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> Well, my PanEurop Chrono is on the UPS truck for delivery....... But.................... The Khaki Mechanical came yesterday afternoon. I ogled over it for a few minutes and while I LOVE the watch, the strap left something to be desired. I really prefer soft leather straps, and I've always found Hamilton leather straps to be rather stiff. Nice quality leather, but I would need to work with it for a while to soften it up. Instead, I just pulled the strap off and replaced it with a lovely autumn brown suede strap from Clockwork Synergy. This strap is soft to start with, so win! I really like the combo.


Fantastic watch, and it looks great on that strap. SO glad I coincidentally took a 36-hour hiatus from this thread while the Hammy sale was blowing up.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

papa_E said:


> Not entirely sure if this is a super deal but considering what they go for in other forums, I'd say it's good. factor in kohls card + ebates etc and you'll knock a couple of bucks off too.
> 
> Seiko SRP775 - $297 before other discounts.


Just purchased this for $240 after tax thanks man.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Half price Oris aquis :

Oris Aquis Men's Aquis Swiss Automatic Watch Men's Watch Model: 733.7653.4725.RS


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

monza06 said:


> Half price Oris aquis :
> 
> Oris Aquis Men's Aquis Swiss Automatic Watch Men's Watch Model: 733.7653.4725.RS


$895


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations, you just won the Admins "post of the day". That being said, let's keep things civil folks...it's only watches and we don't deduct points for spelling or poor grammar. ;-)



JOEYBONES said:


> Sorry for the poor grammar . It has been quite a few years since I have been in school.
> 
> As far as being a badass , let me tell you this -
> 
> When I shave in the morning , I have to hold a gun to my head to make sure I don't cut my own throat.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Victorinox Alpnach automatic chronograph, Model 241191, Valjoux 7750 movement, sapphire and 100m water resistance, $574.99

Swiss Army 241195 Gent&apos;s Chrono Black Leather Band Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Half price Oris aquis :
> 
> Oris Aquis Men's Aquis Swiss Automatic Watch Men's Watch Model: 733.7653.4725.RS


Good price but more like 10% savings off the normal street price of that watch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shaniko (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks, BrandonR, for the heads-uo. These look really good, so I decided to try one.



BrandonR said:


> Not a watch deal, but Massdrop has the BluShark AlphaShark Nato straps in khaki now for $15. I paid ~$30 for the Bond version and it is the best Nato strap I own. Very high quality for the price.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blushark-alphashark-khaki-watch-strap?referer=NWDAU7


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

For me, the strap that came with it is unwearable. Love the watch.











KrisOK said:


> Well, my PanEurop Chrono is on the UPS truck for delivery....... But.................... The Khaki Mechanical came yesterday afternoon. I ogled over it for a few minutes and while I LOVE the watch, the strap left something to be desired. I really prefer soft leather straps, and I've always found Hamilton leather straps to be rather stiff. Nice quality leather, but I would need to work with it for a while to soften it up. Instead, I just pulled the strap off and replaced it with a lovely autumn brown suede strap from Clockwork Synergy. This strap is soft to start with, so win! I really like the combo.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

swolelax said:


> Just purchased this for $240 after tax thanks man.


 I'm ready to get one. Can you outline briefly how you got that price? New Kohls card sign-up, email sign-up, and befrugal? Am I missing anything? Thanks!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

More barely affordable Zenith deals!

Ashford has the blue El Primero Stratos for $3,695 with code AFFPRIM3695.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh and the Hamilton Khaki Aviation X-Patrol on bracelet is back for $758 with code SDPATROL758.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> As far as being a badass , let me tell you this -
> 
> When I shave in the morning , I have to hold a gun to my head to make sure I don't cut my own throat.


I like that, I really do.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Watch Station is Zodiac's USA distributor, so they have to toe the line. Check with Rob at Toppers, he is a Zodiac AD and will price it 30% below MSRP.
> 
> I've bought two Zodiacs from Watch Station, besides full MSRP they have been great to work with. Hence the call to Rob.


So, is Rob's price about the same as Watch Station, better, or worse? I've been to Topper several times and Rob's great and a close price would be great to know. But if it's a huge price difference...

Changing gears...
I did start a thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/touchofmodern-touch-modern-aka-tom-experience-2797730.html to go into length as needed to help keep this more focused on deals.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Your is the second person possessive adjective. It is used to describe something that belongs to someone.
> You're is a contraction for "you are."
> 
> For example, "If you're going to play Billy Badass here, at least show that you know your grammar."


The difference between:

- "Knowing your crap."

- "Knowing you're crap."


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

I had to force myself to unsubscribe from this thread for two weeks... But I'm back... Withdrawals are very real.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Hamilton H76565135 Mens Khaki Aviation Watch w/coupon AFFHKHAKI299(Ends 10/05) = $299.00 + Free Shipping

WIDTH:38 mm without crown


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Charmex watches

40% off AFFCHARMX40


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

WatchGecko

15% off promo code "SEPT15" Code Expires Sunday 2nd 12pm GMT

Prototype straps on sale: https://www.watchgecko.com/prototyp...ign=Email&mc_cid=7d522e9480&mc_eid=1903fa2b45

Info on the new Geckota K1 that they will be taking pre-orders on soon: https://www.watchgecko.com/watch-ne...ign=Email&mc_cid=7d522e9480&mc_eid=1903fa2b45


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> WatchGecko
> 
> Info on the new Geckota K1 that they will be taking pre-orders on soon: https://www.watchgecko.com/watch-news/2016-geckota-k1-news/


Blue sunburst dial and 40mm!


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

theague said:


> So my Stage.com Bulova moon watch arrived today. Should I return it? Right subdial doesn't reset to zero!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it not possible to re-allign the hands on the subdials? When you pull the crown out on my Breitling chronograph you can move the subdials hands by pressing the pushers.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

COYI said:


> Is it not possible to re-allign the hands on the subdials? When you pull the crown out on my Breitling chronograph you can move the subdials hands by pressing the pushers.


Yes the hands can be easily aligned. See subsequent posts in this thread after that post.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

I bought the Seiko JKX 009 from Overstock with the recent deal. Paid $131. Thank you to the OP. Was surprised though that it came in a white square generic box. No Seiko box at all. The manual was there as well as a warranty card from Overstock. The watch has no protective wrap at all but does have the hang tag on it. As far as I can tell it is spotless though. Just surprised. Kinda makes it look not new based on the packaging. I don't really care that much about the box, was just surprised. I have yet to sell any of my watches. Just wanted to let others know in case they were considering ordering.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Edit: Oops, out of stock. WOW has the SRP599 for $139










Men's Monster Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist 98R161 Women's Watch , watches code DPPRECSN118

WIDTH:30 mm without crown

























​


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

And while were on the topic of Grammar - 

What do you call Santa's helpers ? A subordinate clause ! 

and that about what I remember about proper grammar.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Touch of modern is having an Oris sale - This web site is going to cost me another marriage

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/oris-da9850d6-4ae5-407b-9e18-8631405eebdb


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

We're

And that's



JOEYBONES said:


> And while were on the topic of Grammar -
> 
> What do you call Santa's helpers ? A subordinate clause !
> 
> and that about what I remember about proper grammar.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

As the moderator said - spelling and grammar do not count.



Mike_1 said:


> We're
> 
> And that's


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> WatchGecko
> 
> 15% off promo code "SEPT15" Code Expires Sunday 2nd 12pm GMT
> 
> ...


Well, this cost me $30 before I even had morning coffee...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I just dropped some $ at WatchGecko as well. Picked up the Geckota C-3 Vintage Pre-V. Did not try SEPT15 but I did use watchuseek for -10%



jcombs1 said:


> Well, this cost me $30 before I even had morning coffee...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

JOEYBONES said:


> Touch of modern is having an Oris sale - This web site is going to cost me another marriage
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/oris-da9850d6-4ae5-407b-9e18-8631405eebdb


Holy crap. They gave the BC PP for well under $3k. If I wasn't trying to buy a house right now I'd be snatching that up so fast...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mannal said:


> I just dropped some $ at WatchGecko as well. Picked up the Geckota C-3 Vintage Pre-V. Did not try SEPT15 but I did use watchuseek for -10%


SEPT15 did work for me.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Well, if you posted 5 mins sooner, I would have saved another 5% 



jcombs1 said:


> SEPT15 did work for me.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

boze said:


> I'm ready to get one. Can you outline briefly how you got that price? New Kohls card sign-up, email sign-up, and befrugal? Am I missing anything? Thanks!


Just signed up for their card for 25% off


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Touch of modern is having an Oris sale - This web site is going to cost me another marriage
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/oris-da9850d6-4ae5-407b-9e18-8631405eebdb


And they're FINALLY offering me one of those additional 20% discounts ... Sixty-Five Diver for $769 ... This for $1,569:









Restraint....


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And they're FINALLY offering me one of those additional 20% discounts ... Sixty-Five Diver for $769 ... This for $1,569:
> 
> View attachment 9520882
> 
> ...


Did you buy something recently, or leave the watch in your basket?

I have not had the app very long, but have received no coupons.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I wanted to buy my first simple G-Shock "square" and I found a fairly good deal at jet.com

After using the 15% coupon code TRIPLE15 and an additional 1% off for using my debit card, the grand total came to $34.17 w/ Free Shipping.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think anybody else noted this, but that SEPT15 Watchgecko code seems to work on the 2 chronographs that are already half off. You can apply the code in your cart and get another $7.99 off. $45.26 + shipping seems ($3.25 UK mail or $16.30 DHL) seems like a pretty good deal. Especially on the K2 V11 w/ 100m water resistance and the Miyota quartz movement. https://www.watchgecko.com/watches?custom_watch_style=2855


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mannal said:


> Well, if you posted 5 mins sooner, I would have saved another 5%


Write to them, they may accommodate. I've found their cs very helpful.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And they're FINALLY offering me one of those additional 20% discounts ... Sixty-Five Diver for $769 ... This for $1,569:
> 
> View attachment 9520882
> 
> ...


They also have the best price I have seen on the Propilot Date, which has been on my radar for a couple months. $749

Damn you all.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

About the ToM 20% coupons, are they deal-specific related or you can use them anytime?

I had an email on September 8th from them with "save 20% on your next order" in the header, but when I click on the email, there are no coupons or code to be found.

Is there a specific way to get the 20% off or the coupon had a time limit?

Cheers!

S.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

I also got something like 20% off sitewide but it ended on 9/27.

That said if you have something else please let me know Seb, before I hit the button on that Propilot


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah when ToM does the 20% off stuff they take all their high end watches off the site. When the sale ends... They are all back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

arejay101 said:


> Yeah when ToM does the 20% off stuff they take all their high end watches off the site. When the sale ends... They are all back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

They did it a few days ago with their inventory of Glycine watches. I did not pull the trigger because I alerady have a Combat Sub but the deals were awesome. Airmans under 800$.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

phcollard said:


> I also got something like 20% off sitewide but it ended on 9/27.
> 
> That said if you have something else please let me know Seb, before I hit the button on that Propilot


Lol,

I see 4 different propilots at 749$....any difference beside the color of the strap (black vs green)? I am at the job and the monitor here dates from Y2K!!

S.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Lol,
> 
> I see 4 different propilots at 749$....any difference beside the color of the strap (black vs green)? I am at the job and the monitor here dates from Y2K!!
> 
> S.


I believe (but I may be wrong) that there are only three versions, only the color of the strap is different : black, grey, olive green.

Most reviewers say the strap is stiff and the deployant is very uncomfortable though, so any color will do!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nello said:


> Did you buy something recently, or leave the watch in your basket?
> 
> I have not had the app very long, but have received no coupons.


I have no idea how it works. But I have purchased multiple times through ToM, heard others talk about getting this discount, and have never saw it for myself before until now.


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi all, for ToM, it is automatically applied. You should see a message at around the header telling you a discount and days left if you happen to have one. Mine says 15% presently though and not the 20% some had mentioned earlier.....


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The Oris deals sound attractive but they ship in a generic box without any paperwork. And you can't return them. Warranty shows 2 years but I don't see who provides that warranty. So price of $750 for the Big Crown Date seems nice but you can find these for around $850-900 with original box, paperwork and easy returns from grey market sellers. Only if you have a 15-20% off on your account, they appear to be a good deal with drawbacks as mentioned.

edit: some models show they come with original box and paperwork.

It's probably a good thing i currently don't have any discounts for ToM...

On a side note, the Big Crown Date model number ending with 19FC has the leather strap according to the Oris website.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance automatic on bracelet, model 241669, for $285. That beats everybody else by at least about a hundred.

Weirdly, it's Discount Watch Store selling it there, but on their site, they want $401 for it.

It's got a little bit of Hamilton Khaki field watch mixed with Rolex Explorer mixed with Tudor Ranger. If I didn't have the Manchester Watch Works Ikonik 2 on the way to fill this same niche, I'd be sorely tempted at that price.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-A...s=automatic+watch&refinements=p_36:2661616011


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

fearlessleader said:


> So, is Rob's price about the same as Watch Station, better, or worse? I've been to Topper several times and Rob's great and a close price would be great to know. But if it's a huge price difference...
> 
> Changing gears...
> I did start a thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/touchofmodern-touch-modern-aka-tom-experience-2797730.html to go into length as needed to help keep this more focused on deals.


He took $300 off MSRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Write to them, they may accommodate. I've found their cs very helpful.


Happy to give them the extra 5% back.

Sent via Taptalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> The Oris deals sound attractive but they ship in a generic box without any paperwork. And you can't return them. Warranty shows 2 years but I don't see who provides that warranty. So price of $750 for the Big Crown Date seems nice but you can find these for around $850-900 with original box, paperwork and easy returns from grey market sellers. Only if you have a 15-20% off on your account, they appear to be a good deal with drawbacks as mentioned.
> 
> edit: some models show they come with original box and paperwork.
> 
> ...


Thanks for noting the box thing- I missed that - if I had a 20 off it would still be worth it - that Heritage is sweet!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Glycine for $179 at WOW...shows $169 for me.
http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EML_WOW_MYBUYS


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

I posted this in the wrong place. If you go directly to the website "Passthewatch", the Frederique Constant Business Timer, FC270SW4P5 is available for $590.That's more than 50% off msrp, and easily the best price I have seen. If you are ok with quartz and a GD warranty, this is a beautiful watch from a respected manufacturer.

View attachment FC270SW4P5.pdf


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

starbrown said:


> I posted this in the wrong place. If you go directly to the website "Passthewatch", the Frederique Constant Business Timer, FC270SW4P5 is available for $590.That's more than 50% off msrp, and easily the best price I have seen. If you are ok with quartz and a GD warranty, this is a beautiful watch from a respected manufacturer.
> 
> View attachment 9524434


How does it compare to this one for less than $500? *LINK*
Frankly, I'm ignorant to FC watches in general, but if the information on eBay are true, then the only difference is the gold tone PVD versus SS.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not sure I like the color red they chose. If that is red. Maybe it looks better in person.



Wiggy999 said:


> Glycine for $179 at WOW...shows $169 for me.
> Men's Combat Sub Black Nylon, Dial and Ion Plated Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I'm not sure I like the color red they chose. If that is red. Maybe it looks better in person.


Yeah, I don't like the color either. They have about 8 models for the same price.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> Glycine for $179 at WOW...shows $169 for me.
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EML_WOW_MYBUYS


I owned this model briefly about a year ago. I didn't care for the chrome outlined numbers and indices. And the red on the bezel has an anodized look to it. There's a fine line between anodized red and bright pink but I'd say it looked more red in person.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wiggy999 said:


> Glycine for $179 at WOW...shows $169 for me.
> Men's Combat Sub Black Nylon, Dial and Ion Plated Stainless Steel | World of Watches


This could be a nice beater/beach watch at 200M WR, even if the black peels off, it won't be a big loss.


----------



## starbrown (Mar 2, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> How does it compare to this one for less than $500? *LINK*
> Frankly, I'm ignorant to FC watches in general, but if the information on eBay are true, then the only difference is the gold tone PVD versus SS.


If you read the Ebay listing all the way through, it seems that this is not a new watch at all, even though it is labeled "new with tags" at the beginning.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Spinnaker Watches is offering 20% off to celebrate their launch with an additional 20% with code PR20.
Automatic movements and a cool looking design. I like the blue dial.

http://www.spinnaker-watches.com/co...ducts/sp-5037-02-automatic-mens-vintage-watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Spinnaker Watches is offering 20% off to celebrate their launch with an additional 20% with code PR20.
> Automatic movements and a cool looking design. I like the blue dial.
> 
> http://www.spinnaker-watches.com/co...ducts/sp-5037-02-automatic-mens-vintage-watch
> ...


I like it too. They still choose not to use sapphire crystal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

My no-seconds-hand, 6 o'clock date Hamilton Jazzmaster from the crazy CWS "sale" arrived at my house today... and I'm out of town. Ugh!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> Spinnaker Watches is offering 20% off to celebrate their launch with an additional 20% with code PR20.
> Automatic movements and a cool looking design. I like the blue dial.
> 
> http://www.spinnaker-watches.com/co...ducts/sp-5037-02-automatic-mens-vintage-watch
> ...


Love the design too, but lack of sapphire crystal is a deal breaker for me. I've scratched just about all the mineral crystals in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Spinnaker Watches is offering 20% off to celebrate their launch with an additional 20% with code PR20.
> Automatic movements and a cool looking design. I like the blue dial.
> 
> http://www.spinnaker-watches.com/co...ducts/sp-5037-02-automatic-mens-vintage-watch
> ...


Is the movt 9015? The site just says Miyota.


----------



## PBR-StreetGang (Aug 10, 2013)

Kohl's is currently selling the SRP777 and SRP775 online for $285 and $297 respectively. That's better than the Amazon price and Kohl's is an AD.

Seiko Men's Prospex Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch - SRP775


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This deal is for Australia only. Starbuy is having a sale on 6 Citizen Eco-Drive models for AU$109 each plus delivery.
There is a post on Ozbargain about the deal.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Global Central? Has the Pepsi turtle for $265

https://www.eglobalcentral.com/seik...lid=COff0ZSVu88CFQwxaQodWbQM9A#/product/18911

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Is the movt 9015? The site just says Miyota.


8215. 21 jewels


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance automatic on bracelet, model 241669, for $285. That beats everybody else by at least about a hundred.
> 
> Weirdly, it's Discount Watch Store selling it there, but on their site, they want $401 for it.
> 
> ...


ETA 2824, AR Sapphire, the better, hidden clasp Victorinox steel bracelet, screw down crown.. The recessed, into the black 24 hour indices perhaps a minor quibble. But all that, a 40 mm X 11mm case = nice dress watch at a good price. Hmmm.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ScopinBill said:


> My no-seconds-hand, 6 o'clock date Hamilton Jazzmaster from the crazy CWS "sale" arrived at my house today... and I'm out of town. Ugh!


Just PM me your address and I'll... take care of it for you


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

GadgetKing said:


> I don't think anybody else noted this, but that SEPT15 Watchgecko code seems to work on the 2 chronographs that are already half off. You can apply the code in your cart and get another $7.99 off. $45.26 + shipping seems ($3.25 UK mail or $16.30 DHL) seems like a pretty good deal. Especially on the K2 V11 w/ 100m water resistance and the Miyota quartz movement. https://www.watchgecko.com/watches?custom_watch_style=2855


I just ordered the K2 V11 -- $48.51 with shipping! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Not too impressed by that spinnaker watch. Decent design but a $40 movement and mineral glass = could've bought a Seiko. 
http://etaswissmovement.com/19/eta-2824-2-vs-miyota-8215.html

Or just save up for the next time.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

sobertram said:


> Bulova Precisionist 98R161 Women's Watch , watches code DPPRECSN118
> 
> WIDTH:30 mm without crown
> 
> ...


got one to gift. good looking and decent discount. just no befrugal due to not befrugal coupon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

JOEYBONES said:


> Touch of modern is having an Oris sale - This web site is going to cost me another marriage
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/oris-da9850d6-4ae5-407b-9e18-8631405eebdb


another? three is a charm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance automatic on bracelet, model 241669, for $285. That beats everybody else by at least about a hundred.
> 
> Weirdly, it's Discount Watch Store selling it there, but on their site, they want $401 for it.
> 
> ...


nice watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Watches.com done got some interesting items in their clearance section. Some of their offerings are quite different. They are formerly known as Watchismo.

Oops there goes my bad grammar again

https://www.watches.com/watches-on-sale/?sort=priceasc&page=1


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bertucci A-2T High-Polish Titanium Field Watch (For Men) - Save 46%

Bertucci titanium field watch for $79. Seems like a bargain if you are OK with fixed bars.










That orange one may be calling to me. They have the steel version for $69.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I bought one recently. I had a heck of a time getting a band on it. A Clockwork synergy standard NATO would not fit between the spring bar and the case. I tried a 99 cent NATO from China and that would not fit. I managed to force in a leather rally band which has the quick release spring bars. Maybe curved spring bars would work better.



BookBoy said:


> I just ordered the K2 V11 -- $48.51 with shipping! Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I saw that deal too. However anything I have ever ordered from Sierra Trading post that contained a battery, came with a dead or nearly dead battery. Before ordering you might ask if they provide for a battery replacement allowance.



Elkins45 said:


> Bertucci A-2T High-Polish Titanium Field Watch (For Men) - Save 46%
> 
> Bertucci titanium field watch for $79. Seems like a bargain if you are OK with fixed bars.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Watches.com done got some interesting items in their clearance section. Some of their offerings are quite different. They are formerly known as Watchismo.
> 
> Oops there goes my bad grammar again
> 
> https://www.watches.com/watches-on-sale/?sort=priceasc&page=1


Once this link is clicked, these watches cannot be unseen. Avert your eyes! LOL. Some crazy looking stuff there.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Watches.com done got some interesting items in their clearance section. Some of their offerings are quite different. They are formerly known as Watchismo.
> 
> Oops there goes my bad grammar again
> 
> https://www.watches.com/watches-on-sale/?sort=priceasc&page=1


This made me laugh (aloud!)


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Bertucci A-2T High-Polish Titanium Field Watch (For Men) - Save 46%
> 
> Bertucci titanium field watch for $79. Seems like a bargain if you are OK with fixed bars.
> 
> ...


I have the sporty blue A2-T and it's a nice watch. Incredibly light and mine even has sapphire so it's incredibly rugged.

Edit: the grey one I got needed a battery change a few months after I got it but I did it myself (even had the battery on-hand). The blue one didn't. The movement has the end of life, two second tick warning so it's easy to tell.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Bertucci A-2T High-Polish Titanium Field Watch (For Men) - Save 46%
> 
> Bertucci titanium field watch for $79. Seems like a bargain if you are OK with fixed bars.
> 
> ...


If you sign up for their emails you will receive a 25% off deal that brings the brown strap model down to $59.99. I have been tempted before but have held off so far.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Some great deals on Amazon Warehouse:




*Salvatore Ferragamo Men's FQ1100014 "LUNGARNO" Automatic Self-Wind Stainless Steel Watch*
$542.53




*Raymond Weil Men's 7700-TIR-05207 "Nabucco" Titanium Automatic Watch with Black Rubber Band*
$850.50



*Stuhrling Prestige Men's 362.33152 Prestige Swiss Made Valjoux 7750 Accolade Chrono Silver Watch*
$416.57



*Raymond Weil Men's 7260-STC-00208 "Parsifal" Stainless Steel Watch with Black Leather Band*
$663.60



*Frederique Constant Men's FC-303RV6B6 RunAbout Watch with Brown Leather Strap*
$428.06



*Gucci Women's YA128404 G-Frame Timeless Square Dial Watch*
$357.37


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> If you sign up for their emails you will receive a 25% off deal that brings the brown strap model down to $59.99. I have been tempted before but have held off so far.


Keycode PSP4361M for 25% off.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Robangel said:


> ETA 2824, AR Sapphire, the better, hidden clasp Victorinox steel bracelet, screw down crown.. The recessed, into the black 24 hour indices perhaps a minor quibble. But all that, a 40 mm X 11mm case = nice dress watch at a good price. Hmmm.


I believe the auto is 43 and the quartz is 40, am I off here? I like this one but 43 is gonna wear like a dinner plate with that big black dial.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

daschlag said:


> I believe the auto is 43 and the quartz is 40, am I off here? I like this one but 43 is gonna wear like a dinner plate with that big black dial.


Nope. It's 40 too.

http://wornandwound.com/review/victorinox-alliance-mechanical-review/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Perdendosi said:


> Nope. It's 40 too.
> 
> http://wornandwound.com/review/victorinox-alliance-mechanical-review/
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Indeed! Thank you, sir. Amazon specs fail again.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Seiko Men's SBEB009 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch*
$23.65



*Seiko Men's SBEB005 Prospex Stainless Steel Watch with Black Band*
$26.86




*Seiko Men's SBEB011 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Blue Watch*
$24.85


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Slightly different topic..in the past how good were the Black Friday deals? Who had them, other than Amazon did grey market dealers like jomashop and gemnation had one? Thanks guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Slightly different topic..in the past how good were the Black Friday deals? Who had them, other than Amazon did grey market dealers like jomashop and gemnation had one? Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, usual suspects, yes.

Start browsing the archives around here for the play by play https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=22759026


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> *Seiko Men's SBEB009 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch*
> $23.65
> 
> *Seiko Men's SBEB005 Prospex Stainless Steel Watch with Black Band*
> ...


I am seeing prices close to three times what are listed here. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dupe, sorry.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> I am seeing prices close to three times what are listed here. What am I doing wrong?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00LEZJ7K4/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Bottom right where it says "7 used and new from $24.85"


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> As much as I'm still pissy at them for the whole Hamilton debacle, the reality is, this is a very good price for a lovely 42mm chronograph, especially given Mido sits a notch above Hamilton quality.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-m860741812.html


That expanded day window, but non-expanded date window kills this for me.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> I bought one recently. I had a heck of a time getting a band on it. A Clockwork synergy standard NATO would not fit between the spring bar and the case. I tried a 99 cent NATO from China and that would not fit. I managed to force in a leather rally band which has the quick release spring bars. Maybe curved spring bars would work better.


I had the same issue - hard to get a band to work. The item description does warn about this but did not think it would be as difficult as it was. I finally was able to get a 99 cent NATO from China on by bending the spring bars myself a bit. I had emailed their customer service - who was quite helpful but even trying their method (remove the spring bars, put the NATO in place and reinstall the spring bars was very difficult - I lost 2 spring bars this way which went flying).


----------



## Aureus (Mar 5, 2016)

Picked up one of the Seiko Recrafts from awhile back but never posted it, and picked up the 12 slot watch box that was listed as a nice cheap way to store them. The Seiko is fantastic looking and the box seems like it will more than do the job. Didn't actually notice I had left the protective plastic on the lock till looking at the picture


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

maverick13z said:


> I had the same issue - hard to get a band to work. The item description does warn about this but did not think it would be as difficult as it was. I finally was able to get a 99 cent NATO from China on by bending the spring bars myself a bit. I had emailed their customer service - who was quite helpful but even trying their method (remove the spring bars, put the NATO in place and reinstall the spring bars was very difficult - I lost 2 spring bars this way which went flying).


You could always get a set of curved springbars from ToxicNatos...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of Watches has a whopping 94% off the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph in 18k gold plated steel with a black and mother of pearl dial ! That's was a mouthful.

Anyway the price is $229.99 - coupon FALL15 takes another 15 bucks off bringing it down to $214.99 and 8% back from BeFrugal takes it to $197.99

53 mm case size and has an anti gravity bracelet to prevent wrist/arm fatigue.

Men's Bolt Zeus Reserve Chrono 18K Gold Plated Steel Black MOP Dial | World of Watches


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of Watches has a whopping 94% off the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph in 18k gold plated steel with a black and mother of pearl dial ! That's was a mouthful.
> 
> Anyway the price is $229.99 - coupon FALL15 takes another 15 bucks off bringing it down to $214.99 and 8% back from BeFrugal takes it to $197.99
> 
> ...


The only person living, or dead for that matter, that would wear that ugly turd of a watch would be One Eye'd Willy from the Goonies.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of Watches has the Eterna Advantic QUARTZ - silver dial and black band for $209.00 - That beats the Watchery at $249.99

FALL15 - takes another 15 bucks off which is $194.99 and 8% cashback from BeFrugal bring it to $178.48


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of Watches has a whopping 94% off the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph in 18k gold plated steel with a black and mother of pearl dial ! That's was a mouthful.
> 
> Anyway the price is $229.99 - coupon FALL15 takes another 15 bucks off bringing it down to $214.99 and 8% back from BeFrugal takes it to $197.99
> 
> ...


That's about 6% shy of being a deal, that thing is hideous. But I always return to the wise sage who once said on this thread, "Your wrist, your money, your choice."


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

RuaLaLa has some nice watch accessories and straps at decent prices right now.
Two of my favorites: solid wood, $29 and $99 respectively.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of Watches has a whopping 94% off the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph in 18k gold plated steel with a black and mother of pearl dial ! That's was a mouthful.
> 
> Anyway the price is $229.99 - coupon FALL15 takes another 15 bucks off bringing it down to $214.99 and 8% back from BeFrugal takes it to $197.99
> 
> ...


be honest - you work for evine, right? 
that's some beautiful roping detail.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

$17 Swiss Legend - Just remember it is neither Swiss nor legendary.










https://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Legend...01445IEPE/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> $17 Swiss Legend - Just remember it is neither Swiss nor legendary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor new, "Used-good", as in "visible scratches on the glass. visible scratches on the body. visible scratches on the watch band."


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of Watches has a whopping 94% off the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph in 18k gold plated steel with a black and mother of pearl dial ! That's was a mouthful.
> 
> Anyway the price is $229.99 - coupon FALL15 takes another 15 bucks off bringing it down to $214.99 and 8% back from BeFrugal takes it to $197.99
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

No connection with evine ,however a sort of friend likes the really big invicta watches. He has one that is 60mm (I think). It's so big the crown has left a permanent mark on his wrist. 
So when I see a deal I shoot him an e-mail to see if I can entice him into buying one. Mostly for my own amusement.

I wonder if evine will be selling Glycine in the near future ?



beefyt said:


> be honest - you work for evine, right?
> that's some beautiful roping detail.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tissot ETA automatic for $192.15 "used, like new".

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0654...ehouse-deals&ie=UTF8&qid=1475464271&sr=1-1046


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of Watches has a whopping 94% off the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph in 18k gold plated steel with a black and mother of pearl dial ! That's was a mouthful.
> 
> Anyway the price is $229.99 - coupon FALL15 takes another 15 bucks off bringing it down to $214.99 and 8% back from BeFrugal takes it to $197.99
> 
> ...


That's a really good price on an Invicta Bolt Zeus. I personally do not like the all gold or mother of pearl but they are usually 2-3 times more expensive and have a cult following for their design...obviously not in this forum but nevertheless good find, I appreciate it.



Totoro66 said:


> $17 Swiss Legend - Just remember it is neither Swiss nor legendary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though it's in used condition (by Amazon's standards, which means it's probably almost new, at least from my personal experience with used items from Amazon wearhouse), it's $17! That's a lot
of watch for under $20. Obviously all small wristed need not apply but for others that enjoy big watches it's a heck of a deal. Nice find.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

JOEYBONES said:


> Watches.com done got some interesting items in their clearance section. Some of their offerings are quite different. They are formerly known as Watchismo.
> 
> Oops there goes my bad grammar again
> 
> https://www.watches.com/watches-on-sale/?sort=priceasc&page=1


Those are Pee Wee Herman watches!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Totoro66 said:


> *Seiko Men's SBEB009 Prospex Digital Display Japanese Quartz Black Watch*
> $23.65
> 
> 
> ...


Those didn't last long. The blue is the cheapest of the three now at $36. Naturally I just bought the gold one last week at $43.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SBEB011-Prospex-Digital-Japanese/dp/B00LEZJ7K4/ref=owo_wa?_encoding=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jeacock said:


> Keycode PSP4361M for 25% off.


Thanks. That was the extra push I needed to pull the trigger.

Just as an FYI the code only works if you spend $100, so now in addition to a new watch I have a bunch of new wool hiking socks and some dehydrated backpacking food on the way.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

World of Watches has Oris on sale -- *EDIT*: looks like these are store display models "with very little wear" -- plus an extra 12% off with code ORIS12. This puts the Artix GT (stainless bezel) on rubber or the Artix white on leather down to $607, plus 8% back on BeFrugal gets either down to $558. That's crazy. I've tracked the GT for a long time and it's rarely below $900.

GT: Men's Artix GT Automatic Black Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches

Artix: Men's Artix Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> World of Watches has Oris on sale, plus an extra 12% off with code ORIS12. This puts the Artix GT (stainless bezel) on rubber or the Artix white on leather down to $607, plus 8% back on BeFrugal gets either down to $558. That's crazy. I've tracked the GT for a long time and it's rarely below $900.
> 
> GT: Men's Artix GT Automatic Black Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches
> 
> Artix: Men's Artix Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


Looks like the condition is new with defects.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

cfcfan81 said:


> Looks like the condition is new with defects.


Good catch, I didn't look any further than the price. Surprised the coupon worked, actually. Updated my post. I don't see "new with defects" anywhere, just that they are store display models "in excellent condition with very little wear."


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

World of Watches has the Bulova black/IP A-15 (non-limited edition) 65A106 for $341.99, FALL25 code drops it to $316.99. Next closest I am aware of is EBay for $379.99. Condition is listed as new, and they claim to be a Bulova AD with full warranty. Only two remaining.









And I am no longer "master of my domain". Couldn't resist at this price. Gotta throw the credit card into an icebath for a while now...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

This Seiko SSC-model Solar Pilot often disappears from sale in the UK, and I've seen it priced upwards of UK£275.00.

So it's worth a look on Amazon.co.uk at UK£185.00.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/GENUINE-SE...2675&sr=1-67&keywords=seiko+solar+chronograph


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Don't know how much this brand is worth but it's a nice swiss automatic for $300 :










LOUIS ERARD MEN'S HERITAGE 40MM LEATHER BAND AUTOMATIC WATCH 69266AA03.BDC80


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9914 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Rockin deal on the 53.

Also have the Valjoux 7750 Sea Dragon on sale for $899.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Duplicate post, arrrrgh!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Crazy Cajun said:


> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9914 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


I'd love one of those. Totally unavailable in the UK.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

don't forget to sign up for their newsletter to get 15% off your first purchase. Also Be frugal for another 5%. That brings the Sea Wolf 53 down to $443 + Tax.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

What's REALLY interesting is that the blue dial chronograph says "automatic" below the day/date window, whereas the black dial model says "chronometer". A chronometer grade 7750 for way under $900 (after applying discount codes and cash back)? Giddy up!



Crazy Cajun said:


> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9914 | WatchStation® Online Store
> 
> Rockin deal on the 53.
> 
> Also have the Valjoux 7750 Sea Dragon on sale for $899.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> No connection with evine ,however a sort of friend likes the really big invicta watches. He has one that is 60mm (I think). It's so big the crown has left a permanent mark on his wrist.
> So when I see a deal I shoot him an e-mail to see if I can entice him into buying one. Mostly for my own amusement.
> 
> I wonder if evine will be selling Glycine in the near future ?


JOEYBONES -- how DARE you post a bargain deal on a watch on, um er well, a thread devoted to watch Bargains?


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

dumberdrummer said:


> What's REALLY interesting is that the blue dial chronograph says "automatic" below the day/date window, whereas the black dial model says "chronometer". A chronometer grade 7750 for way under $900 (after applying discount codes and cash back)? Giddy up!


They have a COSC version for ~$500 more on a strap...I think the pic is wrong, but it is the same way on Zodiac's website, so who knows.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Even better price on Mido Ocean Star Captain V from Amazon < $560. If I were in the states I would go for it, but alas, customs would kill me:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JMX5PNM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19HFHG0AUL3R7


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

tonypisa said:


> Even better price on Mido Ocean Star Captain V from Amazon < $560. If I were in the states I would go for it, but alas, customs would kill me:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JMX5PNM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19HFHG0AUL3R7


What a price! But same problem here in Denmark! That... And my watch fund is on a low point ?

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

jisham said:


> World of Watches has the Bulova black/IP A-15 (non-limited edition) 65A106 for $341.99, FALL25 code drops it to $316.99. Next closest I am aware of is EBay for $379.99. Condition is listed as new, and they claim to be a Bulova AD with full warranty. Only two remaining.
> 
> View attachment 9541386
> 
> ...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/112146648958
Just dropped to 300 on ebay, 82 available. So tempting at this price! Think I'll bite even though I need a diver, my affordable grail would be an Aevig Huldra but I might just get that as a graduation present to myself if they ever come back in stock.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Chirv said:


> Just dropped to 300 on ebay, 82 available. So tempting at this price! Think I'll bite even though I need a diver, my affordable grail would be an Aevig Huldra but I might just get that as a graduation present to myself if they ever come back in stock.


Does anyone know the movement in the Bulova A-15? I can't find this information anywhere.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

drcharlie said:


> Does anyone know the movement in the Bulova A-15? I can't find this information anywhere.


Apparently they're really stingy in releasing that info... It's Swiss though.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> Does anyone know the movement in the Bulova A-15? I can't find this information anywhere.


Right in this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=33349402


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Chirv said:


> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay
> Just dropped to 300 on ebay, 82 available. So tempting at this price! Think I'll bite even though I need a diver, my affordable grail would be an Aevig Huldra but I might just get that as a graduation present to myself if they ever come back in stock.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


And if you buy 2, you get the 2nd one for 20% off...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

drcharlie said:


> Does anyone know the movement in the Bulova A-15? I can't find this information anywhere.


ETA 2824

According to this thread: http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?75871-Here-is-another-reissue-from-Bulova


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of Watches has a whopping 94% off the Invicta Bolt Zeus Reserve Chronograph in 18k gold plated steel with a black and mother of pearl dial ! That's was a mouthful.
> 
> Anyway the price is $229.99 - coupon FALL15 takes another 15 bucks off bringing it down to $214.99 and 8% back from BeFrugal takes it to $197.99
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lucien Picard Open Heart Handwind $32
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon has the SEAPRO SP8111 and SP8110 for $31.83 and $34.21 respectively . I googled the model numbers and it seems the general asking price is around $348.00. I am not familiar with this brand so I have no clue about the quality. The price almost seems to good to be true.


https://www.amazon.com/Seapro-SP811...1_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KB9GT318P1QKBSBSBFNQ









https://www.amazon.com/Seapro-SP811..._17?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=83K6RK4F0EQ6QF4FHX3X


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> Even though it's in used condition (by Amazon's standards, which means it's probably almost new, at least from my personal experience with used items from Amazon wearhouse), it's $17! That's a lot
> of watch for under $20. Obviously all small wristed need not apply but for others that enjoy big watches it's a heck of a deal. Nice find.


Another version for $20









https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon has the SEAPRO SP8111 and SP8110 for $31.83 and $34.21 respectively . I googled the model numbers and it seems the general asking price is around $348.00. I am not familiar with this brand so I have no clue about the quality. The price almost seems to good to be true.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seapro-SP811...1_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KB9GT318P1QKBSBSBFNQ
> ...


On it, Captain.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-5-2016-a-2728537-1644.html#post34099018


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Escargot said:


> And if you buy 2, you get the 2nd one for 20% off...


PM me if anyone wants to get the 2nd one with me in a few days/weeks as soon as I get the funds. I can't pass this up even though I already have an automatic aviator and no diver. Oh well.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> RuaLaLa has some nice watch accessories and straps at decent prices right now.
> Two of my favorites: solid wood, $29 and $99 respectively.
> 
> 
> ...


Those look nice - but Amazon reviews are brutal with many people describing cracked wood. And this sale states all sales final, so how lucky do you feel?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> This Seiko SSC-model Solar Pilot often disappears from sale in the UK, and I've seen it priced upwards of UK£275.00.
> 
> So it's worth a look on Amazon.co.uk at UK£185.00.
> 
> ...


If my memory serves me right, I've seen this model at watcheszon around two months ago while I was browsing. It might have been the non-chrono dial so I'm not so sure. Eitherway, look it up if you want. They ship world-wide.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> If my memory serves me right, I've seen this model at watcheszon around two months ago while I was browsing. It might have been the non-chrono dial so I'm not so sure. Eitherway, look it up if you want. They ship world-wide.


US Tjmaxx has had this watch for $79.00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Chirv said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112146648958
> Just dropped to 300 on ebay, 82 available. So tempting at this price! Think I'll bite even though I need a diver, my affordable grail would be an Aevig Huldra but I might just get that as a graduation present to myself if they ever come back in stock.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Same price from "official_bulova", not sure if it made differences: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262638063770

Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

achernob said:


> US Tjmaxx has had this watch for $79.00
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it was $99 when previously posted here. Uroboros sent me his after deciding he didn't want it and I couldn't find one at my local stores. I was at $112 after his sales tax and shipping was figured in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Same price from "official_bulova", not sure if it made differences:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262638063770
> 
> Sent from my LG-V521 using Tapatalk


Seems like the difference is the black vs brown strap and they have $5 off when you buy one or more, whatever that means. They do seem to have a impressive collection of other accu-Swisses for around 80% off including chronos.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Very good price but ....
I have a screen capture from their store first page. Seems that they are selling refrubished(???) items











Chirv said:


> Seems like the difference is the black vs brown strap and they have $5 off when you buy one or more, whatever that means. They do seem to have a impressive collection of other accu-Swisses for around 80% off including chronos.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

noerror said:


> Very good price but ....
> I have a screen capture from their store first page. Seems that they are selling refrubished(???) items
> 
> View attachment 9546826


Lol. Re-rubbished maybe?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

noerror said:


> Very good price but ....
> I have a screen capture from their store first page. Seems that they are selling refrubished(???) items
> 
> View attachment 9546826


Refurbished means returns from department stores like Dillards and Macys. They put a new, fresh battery in and a huge discount and smart buyers like me save money and get an inexpensive new watch.

refurbished 98b210


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

They made a TYPO on their 1st page XD

Condition of refurbished items can be good or bad. I got a refurbished dyson vacuum cleaner from woot. It functions well but you can see visible scratches and dust inside the tray. So far it works fine and I'm happy with the discount.

Your watch looks good, like a new one



yankeexpress said:


> Refurbished means returns from department stores like Dillards and Macys. They put a new, fresh battery in and a huge discount and smart buyers like me save money and get an inexpensive new watch.
> 
> refurbished 98b210


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Crazy Cajun said:


> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9914 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> Rockin deal on the 53.
> 
> Also have the Valjoux 7750 Sea Dragon on sale for $899.


Crap, not sure I'll be able to resist this one.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

USD350 for a swiss made AUTO chronograph !!!
Definitely I pull the trigger if I did not order the GLYCINE COMBAT SUB from ToM

P.S Anyone purchase from them before?? Only 55 comments seems so low


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

noerror said:


> P.S Anyone purchase from them before?? Only 55 comments seems so low


I'm more suspicious of the seller's name


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

And they had TYPO in their store front page ... seems not a serious seller



eljay said:


> I'm more suspicious of the seller's name


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Seems like the difference is the black vs brown strap and they have $5 off when you buy one or more, whatever that means. They do seem to have a impressive collection of other accu-Swisses for around 80% off including chronos.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I believe the 65A106 is the brown strap, and the 65A107 is the black strap. Otherwise identical, although the black strap seemed to run more expensive until now.

it figures..., I held out waiting for a better price, and as soon as I pulled the trigger, the price dropped through the floor. I will keep repeating to myself "You got it at what you thought was a good price, John"


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Any good SKX007, -9, -K2 deals around friends ???


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

WATCH BOX FOR 12 WATCHES ONLY $3.38!! 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CNG96C?m=A2I711HUYWWTSA&ref_=v_sp_widget_detail_page

Here's one for 6 watches but it's a little more expensive at $4.50:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BI7AZG?m=A2I711HUYWWTSA&ref_=v_sp_widget_detail_page&th=1


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't know how that works, but I'll take a shot for $3.38


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Verdict said:


> WATCH BOX FOR 12 WATCHES ONLY $3.38!!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CNG96C?m=A2I711HUYWWTSA&ref_=v_sp_widget_detail_page
> 
> Here's one for 6 watches but it's a little more expensive at $4.50:
> ...


Prices already increased by a considerable margin.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Diplomat 34-650 Prestige Wood Watch Case - $21.99 with free Prime shipping

https://www.amazon.com/Diplomat-34-650-Prestige-Wood-Watch/dp/B016A6URLO










EDIT - Looks like it's already back up to $89. May have raised the price for the last one.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> Prices already increased by a considerable margin.


The links still show the same price for me. Make sure you buy from "bmuchyber"


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't believe what I'm seeing but they have the Orient Star GMT for a very good price:

$348 brand new, with a little extra for shipping. I bought mine for $475 2 years ago in white










https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-ORIEN...1_8?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JC3GTH96WNMRVTYFD68K


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ErikP said:


> Those look nice - but Amazon reviews are brutal with many people describing cracked wood. And this sale states all sales final, so how lucky do you feel?


If you want a nice quality wooden watch box - I can recommend this one



















https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002PO5WV6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Was $49.95 last week when I purchased it - very pleased with the quality and fits bigger watches


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm in for one of each - however I just had to file a claim with Amazon for 2 watch boxes shipping from China that are now 10 days past the latest delivery date.



Verdict said:


> WATCH BOX FOR 12 WATCHES ONLY $3.38!!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CNG96C?m=A2I711HUYWWTSA&ref_=v_sp_widget_detail_page
> 
> Here's one for 6 watches but it's a little more expensive at $4.50:
> ...


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

Just seen a nice watch on Massdrop from Panzera. At 45mm it's just a to big for me unfortunately.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/panzer...t&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Daily Promotional


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> I'm in for one of each - however I just had to file a claim with Amazon for 2 watch boxes shipping from China that are now 10 days past the latest delivery date.


I just got reimbursed for 8 missing watch boxes coming from China.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I also had to recently file a claim on Amazon for a cheap watch box that never showed up


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

noerror said:


> USD350 for a swiss made AUTO chronograph !!!
> Definitely I pull the trigger if I did not order the GLYCINE COMBAT SUB from ToM
> 
> P.S Anyone purchase from them before?? Only 55 comments seems so low


Does this have the Valjoux 7750? Looks like the same model as the 63C120 and 63C121. Wish these had display casebacks.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

I saw the Mido Ocean Star Captain in this thread a little bit ago. I don't remember what the price was back then (so sorry if this isn't really a 'deal') but it's currently $558 at Amazon.com

https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ZM9320B0D4HJ4ZGHB3ZC


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Gannicus said:


> Wish these had display casebacks.


The lack of a display caseback is the reason I don't own multiple AccuSwiss watches. I'm relatively new to watch collecting but I don't know why anyone would buy an automatic watch that didn't show off the movement in some way...it's too cool to keep it covered up!


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

noerror said:


> USD350 for a swiss made AUTO chronograph !!!
> Definitely I pull the trigger if I did not order the GLYCINE COMBAT SUB from ToM
> 
> P.S Anyone purchase from them before?? Only 55 comments seems so low
> ...


Hi there,

I think this is the same seller as "Watcheshalfprice".

You can take a look at the link below and compare the eBay ads. They look identical.

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> The lack of a display caseback is the reason I don't own multiple AccuSwiss watches. I'm relatively new to watch collecting but I don't know why anyone would buy an automatic watch that didn't show off the movement in some way...it's too cool to keep it covered up!


I love display backs also but they usually increases the thickness, and may not get higher depth ratings. I find you'll see more display backs on dressier watches.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I saw the Mido Ocean Star Captain in this thread a little bit ago. I don't remember what the price was back then (so sorry if this isn't really a 'deal') but it's currently $558 at Amazon.com
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...1_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ZM9320B0D4HJ4ZGHB3ZC


Great price and I would love to own one, but not sure I want to deal with an obscure seller (RDBrands?) using Amazon as a platform. It may look nice because it's on Amazon, but...

Thoughts?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

I sent a message to official_bulova and got a nice quick reply. The regular bulova models are manufacturer refurbished, Acu-Swiss models are all brand new, including the A-15. Picked one up. Oh boy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

phcollard said:


> Great price and I would love to own one, but not sure I want to deal with an obscure seller (RDBrands?) using Amazon as a platform. It may look nice because it's on Amazon, but...
> 
> Thoughts?


Buy the seller, as they say - in this case it's Amazon, which has better CS than the most expensive watch brand you'll find out there.

If anything goes wrong, just call their CS and explain your problem in a calm and logical manner. They've always been helpful to me when I've approached them and which is the reason why I shop with confidence on Amazon.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

JOEYBONES said:


> I'm in for one of each - however I just had to file a claim with Amazon for 2 watch boxes shipping from China that are now 10 days past the latest delivery date.





Strmwatch said:


> I just got reimbursed for 8 missing watch boxes coming from China.





mplsabdullah said:


> I also had to recently file a claim on Amazon for a cheap watch box that never showed up


I bought the 6 watch box I posted in one of the links and mine has already shipped.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Verdict said:


> Buy the seller, as they say - in this case it's Amazon, which has better CS than the most expensive watch brand you'll find out there.
> 
> If anything goes wrong, just call their CS and explain your problem in a calm and logical manner. They've always been helpful to me when I've approached them and which is the reason why I shop with confidence on Amazon.


Just keep in mind however that that watch is neither sold by Amazon or "fulfilled" by Amazon.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

phcollard said:


> Great price and I would love to own one, but not sure I want to deal with an obscure seller (RDBrands?) using Amazon as a platform. It may look nice because it's on Amazon, but...
> 
> Thoughts?


Their feedback looks good (379 ratings over the past year, 100% positives, no negs), standard return policy, so I'm not *too* put off by the idea of a non-amazon seller. Although I don't know how accurate Amazon's feedback system is.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> If you want a nice quality wooden watch box - I can recommend this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of these and i can attest to it's quality. Only thing I dont like is that its plastic instead of glass.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> If you want a nice quality wooden watch box - I can recommend this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002PO5WV6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Was $49.95 last week when I purchased it - very pleased with the quality and fits bigger watches


I bought a smaller tech swiss box many months ago, and have been nothing but happy with it:

https://www.amazon.com/Tech-Swiss-TSA410BLK-Storage-Leather/dp/B000HX5E42/

The top left slot near the hinge is a little tight, but it fits large watches just fine (I have a 46mm living in there). The pillows are a bit small for some of my bands with deployant clasps, but that's because I have large wrists. For the price, it can't be beat. I just wish it had more spots, but then I'd want to fill them.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Watchstation.com has a number of nice Zodiac watches on significant discount, besides the Sea Wolf 53 Skin which was mentioned above. Don't forget the 15% code by subscribing to their site. Also, site will add tax if you are in a state that contains a Watchstation store. Good luck.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

doggbiter said:


> Watchstation.com has a number of nice Zodiac watches on significant discount, besides the Sea Wolf 53 Skin which was mentioned above. Don't forget the 15% code by subscribing to their site. Also, site will add tax if you are in a state that contains a Watchstation store. Good luck.


Of course the 68 isn't on sale.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

jisham said:


> I believe the 65A106 is the brown strap, and the 65A107 is the black strap. Otherwise identical, although the black strap seemed to run more expensive until now.
> 
> it figures..., I held out waiting for a better price, and as soon as I pulled the trigger, the price dropped through the floor. I will keep repeating to myself "You got it at what you thought was a good price, John"


Check with your credit card company if they cover price adjustments.... I know discover will refund you the difference within so many days if the item drops in price


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Now I'm torn over the Bulova 65A107 A-15 and the Glycine 3925-19-LBK9. Automatic vs quartz. These 2 look great. About $295 for Bulova and $ 180 for Glycine. Something about the Bulova tho


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Verdict said:


> Buy the seller, as they say - in this case it's Amazon, which has better CS than the most expensive watch brand you'll find out there.
> 
> If anything goes wrong, just call their CS and explain your problem in a calm and logical manner. They've always been helpful to me when I've approached them and which is the reason why I shop with confidence on Amazon.


I agree Amazon has the best CS ever, I'm a fan.

However here the seller is not Amazon but RDBrands, and I believe Amazon is just used as a payment platform in this case, so I would be a bit worried.

Amazon is the seller : way to go.
Third party seller fulfilled by Amazon : OK.
Third party seller : mmmmm...

_Because Amazon.com isn't directly involved in the completion of sales arranged with third-party sellers, you'll need to contact the third-party seller directly for the following issues:_


_To check on your order or shipment status._
_To schedule or reschedule services._
_To cancel an order and receive a refund._
_To return an order._


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

noerror said:


> USD350 for a swiss made AUTO chronograph !!!
> Definitely I pull the trigger if I did not order the GLYCINE COMBAT SUB from ToM
> 
> P.S Anyone purchase from them before?? Only 55 comments seems so low
> ...


I am pretty sure that merchant is WATCHES HALF PRICE, a company that has proven to be responsive to buyers needs or problems. BTW, they also have the SSTL version with the blue dial for the same price. (I don't have any connection to the merchant except that I have purchased from them previously.)


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

The ones I put a claim in for had shipped , but never arrived. So I suspect the "shipped" e-mail I received is automated on every order and has nothing to do with it actually shipping.



Verdict said:


> I bought the 6 watch box I posted in one of the links and mine has already shipped.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Did anyone else's $599 Pan Europ chronos from Ashford have issues? My dad ordered one and just told me today that one of the chrono hands does not reset...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> The ones I put a claim in for had shipped , but never arrived. So I suspect the "shipped" e-mail I received is automated on every order and has nothing to do with it actually shipping.


Same for me....my guess is they never actually shipped.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Did anyone else's $599 Pan Europ chronos from Ashford have issues? My dad ordered one and just told me today that one of the chrono hands does not reset...


Mine went right back. The chrono second hand the first few times reset at "00" then "03" then "05" etc.. it looked like it was resetting further and further away from zero ever time I reset it. They took it back no problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> I sent a message to official_bulova and got a nice quick reply. The regular bulova models are manufacturer refurbished, Acu-Swiss models are all brand new, including the A-15. Picked one up. Oh boy...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats onthe pick up! No doubt it'll be awesome. Please post pics when you get it in!


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

BrandonR said:


> Did anyone else's $599 Pan Europ chronos from Ashford have issues? My dad ordered one and just told me today that one of the chrono hands does not reset...


Mine has been perfect since I received it from the first time they offered this price.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Did anyone else's $599 Pan Europ chronos from Ashford have issues? My dad ordered one and just told me today that one of the chrono hands does not reset...





OfficerCamp said:


> Mine went right back. The chrono second hand the first few times reset at "00" then "03" then "05" etc.. it looked like it was resetting further and further away from zero ever time I reset it. They took it back no problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There should be instructions on how to zero the seconds hand in the manual.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Did anyone else's $599 Pan Europ chronos from Ashford have issues? My dad ordered one and just told me today that one of the chrono hands does not reset...


Got mine from Ashford last week. No issues so far. Is he pushing hard enough to reset?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


> I am pretty sure that merchant is WATCHES HALF PRICE, a company that has proven to be responsive to buyers needs or problems. BTW, they also have the SSTL version with the blue dial for the same price. (I don't have any connection to the merchant except that I have purchased from them previously.)


The blue dial is $400... Id get it in an heartbeat for $350  trying to decide between that and the a-15

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

tallnthensome said:


> Got mine from Ashford last week. No issues so far. Is he pushing hard enough to reset?
> View attachment 9553146


Wow, that looks fantastic on the Milanese.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

studiompd said:


> There should be instructions on how to zero the seconds hand in the manual.


Not for a mechanical chrono. Hand recalibration is only for quartz.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

taike said:


> Not for a mechanical chrono. Hand recalibration is only for quartz.


Thanks for setting me straight

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

taike said:


> Not for a mechanical chrono. Hand recalibration is only for quartz.


Yea, I was going to say...also, yes he is pushing hard enough. He's no stranger to auto chronos...


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

tallnthensome said:


> Got mine from Ashford last week. No issues so far. Is he pushing hard enough to reset?
> View attachment 9553146


Looks very nice. I want to get the same bracelet but afraid it will be too big for my wrist. What size is your wrist? Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Seems that CWS will not honor my Hammy Jazzmaster Chrono order (on eBay), considering that the watch hasn't shipped until now. I tried to contact them and no one respond me so far, so i had to open a request on eBay (and they continue to not respond me).


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, it did ship then?



wishmann said:


> Seems that CWS will not honor my Hammy Jazzmaster Chrono order (on eBay), considering that the watch hasn't shipped until now. I tried to contact them and no one respond me so far, so i had to open a request on eBay (and they continue to not respond me).


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

doggbiter said:


> Watchstation.com has a number of nice Zodiac watches on significant discount, besides the Sea Wolf 53 Skin which was mentioned above. Don't forget the 15% code by subscribing to their site. Also, site will add tax if you are in a state that contains a Watchstation store. Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 9551610


Thanks for this. I got the sea wolf 53 skin for $495 after 15% discount code and state tax with free shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

So, I got my turtle today from kohls. If they are an authorized dealer, they should have stamped the warranty card, right?

I am kinda new to the buying new. Sorry if it's a bit off topic.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

DamienT said:


> Looks very nice. I want to get the same bracelet but afraid it will be too big for my wrist. What size is your wrist? Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine is 7 3/4". The watch does not wear big for a 45mm.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

cfcfan81 said:


> So, I got my turtle today from kohls. If they are an authorized dealer, they should have stamped the warranty card, right?
> 
> I am kinda new to the buying new. Sorry if it's a bit off topic.


I wouldn't worry about Kohls purchases. They have one of the best return policies out there. They handle returns like a small town Department store would, no questions asked and handled with a smile. If you were to have any issues I'm sure they'd take of you.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

studiompd said:


> There should be instructions on how to zero the seconds hand in the manual.


That might be possible with a quartz, but not a 7750. My Pan Europ from Ashford also had the same issue and was returned.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if you can pick up the brown or black strap separately for the Bulova 65A106/107? And if so how much? Having a hard time deciding between the two and would like to be able to swap out if desired.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

GregoryD said:


> That might be possible with a quartz, but not a 7750. My Pan Europ from Ashford also had the same issue and was returned.


Sounds like Ashford got a batch of B Grade Hammies and tried to pass them off as new...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> Does anyone know if you can pick up the brown or black strap separately for the Bulova 65A106/107? And if so how much? Having a hard time deciding between the two and would like to be able to swap out if desired.


I wouldn't stress the subject. You could always buy leather straps online in many variations for less than ~$20 to change the look. I personally have 4-6 leather straps that I install and use on all of my watches and I can't be happier... Get one or two aftermarket deployment buckles and you're all set.

I'm currently wearing mine on a strap from "Leatherworks". Best leather strap you could buy for less than $15 in my opinion. I originally bought one for my 20mm SARB033 and wore it for a couple of months, then decided to buy two more straps from them for my 18mm watches. The quality and finish are amazing.

LINK:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VE1Q9I


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

tallnthensome said:


> Got mine from Ashford last week. No issues so far. Is he pushing hard enough to reset?
> View attachment 9553146


Link to this mesh?


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Men's Quartz Watch with Beige Dial Chronograph - £220.68 Amazon UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00CXABE2I/


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

More Zeniths! Jomadeals has the El Primero Stratos Flyback for $3750: JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal









Slowly getting closer to that Original 1969!


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

I found another one, which seems like a good price.

Maurice Lacroix LC1148-SS001-130 Mens Les Classiques Phases de Lune Watch - £549 Amazon UK
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...34&creativeASIN=B005Z50GJA&smid=A80Q2MJ2UAMO0


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon has the Victorinox Swiss Army Alliance automatic on bracelet, model 241669, for $285. That beats everybody else by at least about a hundred.
> 
> Weirdly, it's Discount Watch Store selling it there, but on their site, they want $401 for it.
> 
> ...


I pulled the trigger on this deal. Victorinox Alliance Mechanical model 241669 (dark gray). $285 from "Discount Watch Store" on Amazon. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, screw-down back (but not screw-down crown), with a water resistance of 100 m. Amazon had the watch box in a larger box with one piece of crumpled cardboard paper, so that's not the best way to ship an item. It came fast with Prime. The watch came in a simple-looking Victorinox box. The watch itself had a soft plastic wrapped around the main part (dial?) and another piece of soft plastic wrapped around the clasp. It had a Victorinox tag attached around the band. It also had a note secured by a sort of zip tie that said something to the effect that if you take off the tag the watch cannot be returned. The links are connected by pins. Obviously, one could remove a pin, remove that tag, wear it, and later put the warning tag back.

As far as the condition of the watch is concerned, there were no obvious scratches or flaws that I could see. To my conservative styling, it is a nice-looking and very understated watch (which I like). Inside, the face appears nearly black, the red seconds hand is visible but does not stand out a lot, and my 45-year-old eyes cannot see the 24-hour marked insets. Outside, the face looks gray, the seconds hand is much more visible, and it's easy to see the 24-hour insets. Inside and outside it is easy to see the hands. Light reflects the hands, markers, and bezel (all which are highly reflective / polished).

Over the first 18 hours of use (this was overnight, so little time on my wrist), the watch gained 7 seconds. So, it is running at +9.3 s/day out of the box. From what I read, ETA 2824-2 has a tolerance of +/- 12 s/day. If this is true, the watch is within spec during the initial testing period. I am relatively new to automatic watches, so I'd be happy to get any feedback on this watch I have received and whether it seems weird that it had the soft plastic on it and the note about not returning it. Maybe that's standard. Amazon says the watch is covered by an Asurian 2-year warranty, so there is no Victorinox warranty.

My first automatic watch I received in June: it's a Bernhardt Globemaster II. In the first two days, it was running at +4.6 s/day. After four months, it seems now to be running at +0.5 s/day. I don't know if I got lucky with the Bernhardt or if they are regulating them before shipping.

Discount Watch Store still has the same deal on the Victorinox Alliance Mechanical.

Thanks to all here for enabling my entry into the automatic watch world! May my marriage survive!


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

wishmann said:


> Seems that CWS will not honor my Hammy Jazzmaster Chrono order (on eBay), considering that the watch hasn't shipped until now. I tried to contact them and no one respond me so far, so i had to open a request on eBay (and they continue to not respond me).


I am also having problems with them. I ordered two watches, it took a delayed amount of time to ship. I received the package two days ago to find only one watch in the small box. The packing slip shows both were supposed to be included. Ebay tracking shows they both have the same tracking number and shows that both watches watches were delivered. I contacted the seller on Ebay and have had no response 48 hours later...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> I pulled the trigger on this deal. Victorinox Alliance Mechanical model 241669 (dark gray). $285 from "Discount Watch Store" on Amazon. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, screw-down back (but not screw-down crown), with a water resistance of 100 m. Amazon had the watch box in a larger box with one piece of crumpled cardboard paper, so that's not the best way to ship an item. It came fast with Prime. The watch came in a simple-looking Victorinox box. The watch itself had a soft plastic wrapped around the main part (dial?) and another piece of soft plastic wrapped around the clasp. It had a Victorinox tag attached around the band. It also had a note secured by a sort of zip tie that said something to the effect that if you take off the tag the watch cannot be returned. The links are connected by pins. Obviously, one could remove a pin, remove that tag, wear it, and later put the warning tag back.
> 
> As far as the condition of the watch is concerned, there were no obvious scratches or flaws that I could see. To my conservative styling, it is a nice-looking and very understated watch (which I like). Inside, the face appears nearly black, the red seconds hand is visible but does not stand out a lot, and my 45-year-old eyes cannot see the 24-hour marked insets. Outside, the face looks gray, the seconds hand is much more visible, and it's easy to see the 24-hour insets. Inside and outside it is easy to see the hands. Light reflects the hands, markers, and bezel (all which are highly reflective / polished).
> 
> ...


I've heard that fully winding the watch manually is advised for new auto watches that supports manual winding.
I'm no watchmaker by all means, but I'm guessing the movement needs a full wind to "stretch" after being unused for a long time? Maybe it'll result in better time keeping.


----------



## ack.z06 (Jan 1, 2012)

10% off at https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches with code CC10


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Beau_777 said:


> I am also having problems with them. I ordered two watches, it took a delayed amount of time to ship. I received the package two days ago to find only one watch in the small box. The packing slip shows both were supposed to be included. Ebay tracking shows they both have the same tracking number and shows that both watches watches were delivered. I contacted the seller on Ebay and have had no response 48 hours later...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


This is exactly why I always take an unboxing video for proof of what came in the shipment.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Boding said:


> This is exactly why I always take an unboxing video for proof of what came in the shipment.


I have received a suit that did not include the pants from a major (long-historied) retailer of suits/clothing/etc. Luckily the customer service rep believed me and refunded my money. I have received one baseball cap instead of the four I paid for by a major retailer of baseball caps. When I called the precise store that shipped them, I was lucky to get the manager right away--when he checked their physical inventory was 3 hats greater than the computer inventory, he shipped me the other three hats. After having had these experiences, I have no idea why it never crossed my mind to do an unboxing after receiving items in the mail. Perhaps I do so much online shopping I didn't want to be bothered. However, for these rare occurrences (although those two things happened within the last 6 months), I now see why this should be standard operating procedure. I feel bad that the OP is going to have to deal with this situation (only one watch arriving instead of two). I hope the retailer will do the right thing!


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've heard that fully winding the watch manually is advised for new auto watches that supports manual winding.
> I'm no watchmaker by all means, but I'm guessing the movement needs a full wind to "stretch" after being unused for a long time? Maybe it'll result in better time keeping.


+1 for the advice. Thanks. After giving the watch a full wind and waiting about 30 minutes or so, I decided to check the timing with the app "kello". The app says it's now at about +4 s/day. This is an improvement over the +9 during the first 18 hours I have had it. So, things are looking good. I will keep tracking against reference time over longer periods of time and see how the watch settles in. I made an Excel spreadsheet to track this sort of thing when I got my first automatic watch in the summer. I logged the first few days of the Globemaster II at that time and then never opened that spreadsheet again until I got the new Victorinox watch. I don't want to obsess over accuracy--I just want to make sure there isn't anything weird about the watch I bought from a dealer I never heard of. I am not used to this "crazy" way of buying watches (thanks all!) but it seems like it could be a real thrill. At any rate, I was rationalizing the $285 purchase of the Victorinox by thinking that the cost of the watch is not much more than if I bought an ETA 2824-2 movement. If I am greatly mistaken, then oh well. That thought was enough for me to pull the trigger!


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

drcharlie said:


> I pulled the trigger on this deal. Victorinox Alliance Mechanical model 241669 (dark gray). $285 from "Discount Watch Store" on Amazon. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, screw-down back (but not screw-down crown), with a water resistance of 100 m. Amazon had the watch box in a larger box with one piece of crumpled cardboard paper, so that's not the best way to ship an item. It came fast with Prime. The watch came in a simple-looking Victorinox box. The watch itself had a soft plastic wrapped around the main part (dial?) and another piece of soft plastic wrapped around the clasp. It had a Victorinox tag attached around the band. It also had a note secured by a sort of zip tie that said something to the effect that if you take off the tag the watch cannot be returned. The links are connected by pins. Obviously, one could remove a pin, remove that tag, wear it, and later put the warning tag back.
> 
> As far as the condition of the watch is concerned, there were no obvious scratches or flaws that I could see. To my conservative styling, it is a nice-looking and very understated watch (which I like). Inside, the face appears nearly black, the red seconds hand is visible but does not stand out a lot, and my 45-year-old eyes cannot see the 24-hour marked insets. Outside, the face looks gray, the seconds hand is much more visible, and it's easy to see the 24-hour insets. Inside and outside it is easy to see the hands. Light reflects the hands, markers, and bezel (all which are highly reflective / polished).
> 
> ...


Just wanted to mention I've gotten watches from them before without any issues. I haven't had a chance to interact with customer service of any sort (knock on wood) so can't say much about that.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Boding said:


> This is exactly why I always take an unboxing video for proof of what came in the shipment.


Can't recommend this enough for ANY expensive shipment.
Make sure you record the package identifications in the same video capture, and also show how it's sealed or unsealed [seal condition] BEFORE you unbox it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

"Flying Fashion" via Amazon has the Frederique Constant Maxime Manufacture automatic, model FC-700MS5M6, for $799. That beats a good sale price at Certified by about $40, but is at least $200 better than everybody else.

Stunning watch with an in-house movement.

https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...&nodeID=7147441011&refinements=p_8:2661606011


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry if it's been mentioned already, but Touch of Modern has some nice Lum-Tec watches up: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/lum-tec-140500f4-f2f2-4d87-b9b6-638390c7e097


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorta new to the popular online stores other than Amazon and Ebay so forgive me if this is a regular occurrence but world of watches has 20% some sale watches including some accu-swiss with code WATCHWED

http://www.worldofwatches.com/watch-wednesday-watch-deals


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is pretty darned nice-looking for $29.99. Timex Elevated Classic (quartz) T2P391. Beats an Amazon seller by about $7, and most other places are selling this for more than $50. I ended up going for it. I'm going to become one of those people who has to rotate through about three watches per day, aren't I?

Timex Elevated Classic Men&apos;s 50M Water Resistant Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch | eBay


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Great find on Lum-Tec - thanks!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Chirv said:


> The blue dial is $400... Id get it in an heartbeat for $350  trying to decide between that and the a-15
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Thanks for correcting my earlier post, Chirv. You are right but if you buy one, they give an automatic $5 discount on the purchase.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

blitzoid said:


> Great find on Lum-Tec - thanks!


never heard of the brand before but aren't they a bit too expensive for miyota 9015 movement?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

No disrespect intended, but wouldn't that same logic confirm that a $3000 Breitling with a Caliber 17 is (quite) a bit too expensive for what is essentially an ETA 2824? (Again, this is being said completely in good humor!)



janusspiritius said:


> never heard of the brand before but aren't they a bit too expensive for miyota 9015 movement?


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

janusspiritius said:


> never heard of the brand before but aren't they a bit too expensive for miyota 9015 movement?


Not sure if you're being serious or not - each brand has its own price points. If you want Lum-Tec, these prices are solid.

Quartz chrono is easily $75 less than normal. Automatics range a ton based on the case material and design - these prices are still darn good, especially if you stack a $20 referral on top of them.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

janusspiritius said:


> never heard of the brand before but aren't they a bit too expensive for miyota 9015 movement?


I was thinking the same, even with the "sale" , their prices cannot be serious, even the quartz models are $400, made in China no less , WOW, while you can get a Swiss made automatic like Glycine for LESS !!


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

drcharlie said:


> I pulled the trigger on this deal. Victorinox Alliance Mechanical model 241669 (dark gray). $285 from "Discount Watch Store" on Amazon. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, screw-down back (but not screw-down crown), with a water resistance of 100 m. Amazon had the watch box in a larger box with one piece of crumpled cardboard paper, so that's not the best way to ship an item. It came fast with Prime. The watch came in a simple-looking Victorinox box. The watch itself had a soft plastic wrapped around the main part (dial?) and another piece of soft plastic wrapped around the clasp. It had a Victorinox tag attached around the band. It also had a note secured by a sort of zip tie that said something to the effect that if you take off the tag the watch cannot be returned. The links are connected by pins. Obviously, one could remove a pin, remove that tag, wear it, and later put the warning tag back.
> 
> As far as the condition of the watch is concerned, there were no obvious scratches or flaws that I could see. To my conservative styling, it is a nice-looking and very understated watch (which I like). Inside, the face appears nearly black, the red seconds hand is visible but does not stand out a lot, and my 45-year-old eyes cannot see the 24-hour marked insets. Outside, the face looks gray, the seconds hand is much more visible, and it's easy to see the 24-hour insets. Inside and outside it is easy to see the hands. Light reflects the hands, markers, and bezel (all which are highly reflective / polished).
> 
> ...


Yeah. Don't try to measure accuracy over the course of a few hours - wait at least a day or two, longer is better as 1) your ability to accurately time a watch goes up over time (if you a quarter second off in measurement, it makes no difference over 2 days but skews results over a few hours) 2) Watches gain and lose time depending on state of wind and positional variations, whether worn, etc. A watch may lose a little time on the wrist but gain it back on the dresser overnight, etc. resulting in good accuracy at any given time over time.

If your watch ends up being +10/s day great. When you set it, set it a minute slow and then you will easily be within 1 minute of atomic time for about 2 weeks without the need to touch the crown. Of course I seldom, if ever wear a watch any where near that many days in a row so for me accuracy is pretty much a non issue from a practical standpoint. I guess there is an emotional standpoint that makes me want my watches to be as accurate as possible, but it really isn't important for any practical reason as long as it isn't +/- a minute a day or more.....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> wouldn't that same logic confirm that a $3000 Breitling with a Caliber 17 is (quite) a bit too expensive for what is essentially an ETA 2824?


Can confirm.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Beau_777 said:


> I am also having problems with them. I ordered two watches, it took a delayed amount of time to ship. I received the package two days ago to find only one watch in the small box. The packing slip shows both were supposed to be included. Ebay tracking shows they both have the same tracking number and shows that both watches watches were delivered. I contacted the seller on Ebay and have had no response 48 hours later...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Today they contacted me and said "do you want full refund? we can do that for you" and i said "no, i want the watch" and then they said "well you are welcome to wait to see if tracking update".

Could you believe that?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

ErikP said:


> Yeah. Don't try to measure accuracy over the course of a few hours - wait at least a day or two, longer is better as 1) your ability to accurately time a watch goes up over time (if you a quarter second off in measurement, it makes no difference over 2 days but skews results over a few hours) 2) Watches gain and lose time depending on state of wind and positional variations, whether worn, etc. A watch may lose a little time on the wrist but gain it back on the dresser overnight, etc. resulting in good accuracy at any given time over time.
> 
> If your watch ends up being +10/s day great. When you set it, set it a minute slow and then you will easily be within 1 minute of atomic time for about 2 weeks without the need to touch the crown. Of course I seldom, if ever wear a watch any where near that many days in a row so for me accuracy is pretty much a non issue from a practical standpoint. I guess there is an emotional standpoint that makes me want my watches to be as accurate as possible, but it really isn't important for any practical reason as long as it isn't +/- a minute a day or more.....


You can experiment with the position that you store watches. By keeping my Techne Goshawk crown-down at night I can keep it really close to atomic time. Keeping it face up speeds it up. Play around with it and see what works.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

GregoryD said:


> That might be possible with a quartz, but not a 7750. My Pan Europ from Ashford also had the same issue and was returned.


My Pan Europ also had the issue...the chrono seconds hand began to drift to the right of zero over time. At first, it was right of zero a negligible distance, so I didn't think it was a big deal.

Naturally, after I had used it and after the 30 day return period, it began to drift more right of zero, to the point where it was close to the 3 second/minute marker.

It has been sent back to Ashford for repair last week. Ashford customer service in this regard has been great, but after having read numerous members with similar issues, it calls into question the Pan Europ chronos from Ashford.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> I pulled the trigger on this deal. Victorinox Alliance Mechanical model 241669 (dark gray). $285 from "Discount Watch Store" on Amazon. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, screw-down back (but not screw-down crown), with a water resistance of 100 m. Amazon had the watch box in a larger box with one piece of crumpled cardboard paper, so that's not the best way to ship an item. It came fast with Prime. The watch came in a simple-looking Victorinox box. The watch itself had a soft plastic wrapped around the main part (dial?) and another piece of soft plastic wrapped around the clasp. It had a Victorinox tag attached around the band. It also had a note secured by a sort of zip tie that said something to the effect that if you take off the tag the watch cannot be returned. The links are connected by pins. Obviously, one could remove a pin, remove that tag, wear it, and later put the warning tag back.
> 
> As far as the condition of the watch is concerned, there were no obvious scratches or flaws that I could see. To my conservative styling, it is a nice-looking and very understated watch (which I like). Inside, the face appears nearly black, the red seconds hand is visible but does not stand out a lot, and my 45-year-old eyes cannot see the 24-hour marked insets. Outside, the face looks gray, the seconds hand is much more visible, and it's easy to see the 24-hour insets. Inside and outside it is easy to see the hands. Light reflects the hands, markers, and bezel (all which are highly reflective / polished).
> 
> ...


I apologize for incorrectly indicating that the Victorinox 241669 has a screwdown crown. Many of us are used to cross referencing Amazon's specs, but at least half a dozen other sites incorrectly say it's screwdown crown---a deal breaker for some folks and an unusual feature on a 100m rated watch. I should've gone straight to the Victorinox site!

That and to look at the various images online, you'd think the dial's jet black for sure, but again, the Victorinox site says differently. Still a nice watch, with an original MSRP of $795.00 at a huge discount----and Victorinox doesn't play 'Invicta like' games with their pricing. Glad the accuracy looks promising and outside of Swatch controlled brands, ETA movements are becoming less common.

Pays to cross reference your references!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

ToxicNATOS is running a 15% off Columbus Day sale, starting *tomorrow*, October 6 through October 12:

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

The watchery has some Eterna on sale, Monterey GMT and three hand for $599 and $499. An airforce small seconds for $499. I have the airforce chrono, it's an awesome watch. There are a few different quartz models too.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Seiko Panda Quartz Chrono for $99. I have been looking for this for a while, and finally found one. Seller seems to have a fair amount in stock.

Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay









Somewhat an homage to the classic 6138-0020 Panda below (pic taken from web):


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but it just showed up on Slickdeals.

Breitling Men's Chronomat 44 Airborne Watch
Model: AB01154G-BD13-744P
Retail: $8,400 Special: $4,095
Code: AFFCHRONO4095
Expires: 10/10 at 11:59pm


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wishmann said:


> Today they contacted me and said "do you want full refund? we can do that for you" and i said "no, i want the watch" and then they said "well you are welcome to wait to see if tracking update".
> 
> Could you believe that?


I can believe that. I'm not sure if fighting it will be worth the hassle though.

Not to defend them but at least they offered a refund for the mistake!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Particularly nice-looking (to my eye) Bulova Marine Star quartz chrono, model 98C112, "factory authorized refurbished" for $109.99.

At least $90 more elsewhere. 200m water resistance

Bulova Men&apos;s 98C112 Marine Star Chronograph Black Watch with Black Rubber Band | eBay


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

drcharlie said:


> I pulled the trigger on this deal. Victorinox Alliance Mechanical model 241669 (dark gray). $285 from "Discount Watch Store" on Amazon. It has an ETA 2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, screw-down back (but not screw-down crown), with a water resistance of 100 m. Amazon had the watch box in a larger box with one piece of crumpled cardboard paper, so that's not the best way to ship an item. It came fast with Prime. The watch came in a simple-looking Victorinox box. The watch itself had a soft plastic wrapped around the main part (dial?) and another piece of soft plastic wrapped around the clasp. It had a Victorinox tag attached around the band. It also had a note secured by a sort of zip tie that said something to the effect that if you take off the tag the watch cannot be returned. The links are connected by pins. Obviously, one could remove a pin, remove that tag, wear it, and later put the warning tag back.
> 
> As far as the condition of the watch is concerned, there were no obvious scratches or flaws that I could see. To my conservative styling, it is a nice-looking and very understated watch (which I like). Inside, the face appears nearly black, the red seconds hand is visible but does not stand out a lot, and my 45-year-old eyes cannot see the 24-hour marked insets. Outside, the face looks gray, the seconds hand is much more visible, and it's easy to see the 24-hour insets. Inside and outside it is easy to see the hands. Light reflects the hands, markers, and bezel (all which are highly reflective / polished).
> 
> ...


Welcome, you chose well. I have a long running thread on this watch in f71, do stop by there.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Sndf93 is mechaquartz, right? Thanks!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you know there's a GPS satellite watch for about $240? I didn't. It doesn't look all that great; looks rather cheap, actually. I'm sure you get what you pay for. I was just surprised is all.

Bell Field | Rakuten Global Market: ELGIN Elgin GPS satellite radio watch mens ELGIN Elgin watch GPS2000S-B

https://www.amazon.com/ELGIN-Satell...=1-40&nodeID=6358539011&refinements=p_4:Elgin


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Particularly nice-looking (to my eye) Bulova Marine Star quartz chrono, model 98C112, "factory authorized refurbished" for $109.99.
> 
> At least $90 more elsewhere. 200m water resistance
> 
> ...


Why do so many inexpensive watches have short hands. Are longer hands that much more expensive?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> Why do so many inexpensive watches have short hands. Are longer hands that much more expensive?


The movement was designed for smaller watches, not powerful enough to drive longer hands?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Sean779 said:


> Why do so many inexpensive watches have short hands. Are longer hands that much more expensive?


A Miyota quartz movement with Zero jewels (it is marked as such, lol) may require a minimum of resistance to perform. Shorter/lighter hands may be one such way to achieve that.

I am not an engineer. Just speculating.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Because cheap models are designed to be _ugly on purpose_, to promote sales of nicer models. It works for European car manufacturers:

Going Ugly On Purpose


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

some pretty good answers.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for this! Just picked up the Airforce small seconds, now reduced to $329.99 on the website, for a net of only $270.60 after applying code of FALLTW25 for $25 and 8% BeFrugal cash back. At 39mm will be the smallest watch in my collection as well as my first ETA 2895. They seem to have been discontinued for a few years, but warranty should cover any issues so I'm looking forward to it at this price!



bjjkk said:


> The watchery has some Eterna on sale, Monterey GMT and three hand for $599 and $499. An airfare small seconds for $499. I have the airforce chrono, it's an awesome watch. There are a few different quartz models too.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

noerror said:


> USD350 for a swiss made AUTO chronograph !!!
> Definitely I pull the trigger if I did not order the GLYCINE COMBAT SUB from ToM
> 
> P.S Anyone purchase from them before?? Only 55 comments seems so low
> ...


I know this post is already a day old, and I am suspicious of any seller with only 50 sales.

But these have been going for very low prices from multiple vendors, and I am wondering why.

The first one I ordered was $450 from Amazon, and had a crown problem.

But the second one I ordered was $385 (in stainless) and has been flawless, at least over the last 5 days or so. Accuracy decent, too, at +13 and settling.

To my taste, these are really nice watches that wear small enough for my 6.5.

The only reason I would hesitate on the black ones is that-- as I discovered the hard way-- the outer bezel is really easy to nick.

I have two small scratches already; they can probably be polished out at the first service, and hopefully I will get used to the weight and wear of the watch so I don't have this problem again. On stainless, they are not that noticeable-- at most angles, invisible. (Though of course there is that one angle where they seem incredibly visible, I can go an entire day without seeing them unless I look for them.)

On black, they might cut through to the stainless, and be much more noticeable, I don't really know how that works.

It does seem that used watches on Ebay which have this kind of solid, non numbered bezel around the outside-- think Citizen AT8020-- often have a lot bezel scratches.

My main worry here is that the vendor has only 60 sales and only been around 6 months. I would say find another vendor, pay a little more, and go stainless unless you are in love with the black color and are very careful with your watches, just my .02


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

eljay said:


> I can believe that. I'm not sure if fighting it will be worth the hassle though.
> 
> Not to defend them but at least they offered a refund for the mistake!


I'm sorry but wasn't a mistake. They put only 5 units in that sale and some forum members received the watch (and they have the watch in their inventory).


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Catalyzt said:


> I know this post is already a day old, and I am suspicious of any seller with only 50 sales.
> 
> But these have been going for very low prices from multiple vendors, and I am wondering why...


Usual fatal flaws on sub $400 swiss chronographs:

1. Very polarizing style
2. Splashproof
3. Coated case
4. Coated bracelet
5. No lume aka "dress style"
6. Funky dials (e.g. minute totalizers with no hash marks)
7. No tachy/telemeter scales

I would think most people buying Swiss made, sapphire equipped watches are looking for a "forever watch" even when they are rotating between 50 watches, item 2-4 almost guarantee the watch will go into a drawer within a few months/years of use.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Relojes said:


> I would think most people buying Swiss made, sapphire equipped watches are looking for a "forever watch" even when they are rotating between 50 watches, item 2-4 almost guarantee the watch will go into a drawer within a few months/years of use.[/QUOTE
> 
> If people were really interested in a "forever watch" they wouldn't buy watches they can't discriminate from what they've got. It's more a failure to discern what's lesser and what's better. BTW, that Bulova is one of the dullest watches I've seen. I tried to give it a redeeming look at the price.
> 
> A grail ("forever watch") is a watch whose flawless beauty you hope you can live up to, it won't get taken for granted on your wrist. Some still look for their grail while others understandably and I've done this collect watches for rotation, a grail put in the back of our minds, a quest weariness.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> A grail ("forever watch") is a watch whose flawless beauty you hope you can live up to, it won't get taken for granted on your wrist. Some still look for their grail while others understandably and I've done this collect watches for rotation, a grail put in the back of our minds, a quest weariness.


A grail watch, for many, is like a fata morgana or mirage. We think it may exist and we see it in our minds. But when we get closer, the grail remains far away on the horizon and we never will be able to actually have this grail on our wrist. All we can do is dream such a watch actually exist and think one day we will find it. It sad to know that day will never come but on the other hand, the pursuit of the grail watch is what makes the quest of finding the grail watch so exciting.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

nordwulf said:


> A grail watch, for many, is like a fata morgana or mirage. We think it may exist and we see it in our minds. But when we get closer, the grail remains far away on the horizon and we never will be able to actually have this grail on our wrist. All we can do is dream such a watch actually exist and think one day we will find it. It sad to know that day will never come but on the other hand, the pursuit of the grail watch is what makes the quest of finding the grail watch so exciting.


you make it sound like searching a grail is a fool hunting a mirage, but I hear what you're saying. On the other hand, maybe you haven't been gobsmacked yet.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

nordwulf said:


> A grail watch, for many, is like a fata morgana or mirage. We think it may exist *and we see it in our minds*. But when we get closer, the grail remains far away on the horizon and we never will be able to actually have this grail on our wrist. All we can do is dream such a watch actually exist and think one day we will find it. It sad to know that day will never come but on the other hand, the pursuit of the grail watch is what makes the quest of finding the grail watch so exciting.


A niggling point but we don't see it in our minds. That would dispirit the quest.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm having trouble quoting posts, but I'm curious about the Elgin GPS watch WorththeWrist posted. Does anyone have experience with it? I don't think I've seen a purely battery driven GPS watch before. I was always under the impression the GPS function took a lot of juice, but they advertise a 3 year battery life. Which doesn't seem bad so long as that does include using the GPS to update the time.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> I'm having trouble quoting posts, but I'm curious about the Elgin GPS watch WorththeWrist posted. Does anyone have experience with it? I don't think I've seen a purely battery driven GPS watch before. I was always under the impression the GPS function took a lot of juice, but they advertise a 3 year battery life. Which doesn't seem bad so long as that does include using the GPS to update the time.
> 
> View attachment 9565866


Time zones are wrong. Moscow is not GMT +4.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Time zones are wrong. Moscow is not GMT +4.


I'm presuming one of those chrono-type buttons moves that internal chapter ring, while the outer ring with the cities is fixed. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thanks for this! Just picked up the Airforce small seconds,


You are welcome, and you got a ridiculous price on that watch. I think you will be happy with it, it's an Eterna. Dial case finishing are all there. My chrono version has a top grade 7750, I would imagine yours would have a top grade movement also. That watch was made to sell at a much higher price point......


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm presuming one of those chrono-type buttons moves that internal chapter ring, while the outer ring with the cities is fixed. I could be wrong, though.


There is way too much going on with that bezel and chapter ring. I know it's supposed to be a travel watch, but that's way too distracting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Now, if only their inventory (and staff, of course!) can make it safely through the hurricane!

"Due to the severe weather in the southeast region, we have temporarily ceased warehouse & customer service operations to ensure our employees safety and the security of your orders. You can still place your order using our website. We will resume service & fulfillment operations just as soon as possible. Thank you & we appreciate your patience. Should you need immediate assistance, you can find most order information on our website or by using our automated order tracking system."



bjjkk said:


> You are welcome, and you got a ridiculous price on that watch. I think you will be happy with it, it's an Eterna. Dial case finishing are all there. My chrono version has a top grade 7750, I would imagine yours would have a top grade movement also. That watch was made to sell at a much higher price point......


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Popov Leather Horween leather straps are back at Massdrop and I'm sure they'll reach the drop price of $25.99. It appears that only the Driftwood color is available, but there is a choice of 5 or so thread colors.

Popov Leather Watch Straps - Massdrop

I plan on picking one up for my Steinhart Ocean One Bronze and then swapping out the buckle.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm presuming one of those chrono-type buttons moves that internal chapter ring, while the outer ring with the cities is fixed. I could be wrong, though.


Wouldn't matter. Moscow (+3) will never be between Tehran (+3.5) and Kabul (+4.5). Only an issue if you happen to be in/around Moscow, though.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Now reduced to $299.99. $274.99 w/ FALLTW25 code. Great deal!

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=339825


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally received that Pan Europ Chrono from Ashford (it took a few more days to arrive because of the holidays here in Israel). Extremely happy with this watch so far!










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Wouldn't matter. Moscow (+3) will never be between Tehran (+3.5) and Kabul (+4.5). Only an issue if you happen to be in/around Moscow, though.


Well, they do have 30 cities listed for 24 timezones....might be similar to fake chronograph dials, looks only.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Recoil Rob said:


> Well, they do have 30 cities listed for 24 timezones....might be similar to fake chronograph dials, looks only.


Well, the G-Shock analogs have extra time zones, but they are functional since you use the seconds hand as a pointer to select your home city and the second city in world time mode. It seems possible the Elgin sets in a similar way, but it's odd to have the cities out of order.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Recoil Rob said:


> Well, they do have 30 cities listed for 24 timezones....might be similar to fake chronograph dials, looks only.


They have a bunch of +X.5 time zones, and they have 2 cities for -7 (Phoenix and Denver) for some reason, hence the extras. Moscow seems to be the only one that's wrong/out of order.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jeacock said:


> Now reduced to $299.99. $274.99 w/ FALLTW25 code. Great deal!
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=339825
> 
> View attachment 9567674


That is such an excellent price for an auto Eterna considering the specs. I'm betting these sell easily in the +$450 range in the least! It's a sporty 39mm too, which qualifies it to be on the higher priced tier as far as I could tell from experience.

Tell you the truth, I thank God Eterna made such a mess with the bezel, otherwise I would have no choice but to succumb. Guess I'm saved again. Whoop!


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> They have a bunch of +X.5 time zones, and they have 2 cities for -7 (Phoenix and Denver) for some reason, hence the extras. Moscow seems to be the only one that's wrong/out of order.


Phoenix (and rest of AZ) does not do daylight savings time.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

There are officially 24 full hour time zones, but 39 if you count in local time zones.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix flyback chronograph with annual calendar for $2499.99. Add a cheap item to get over $2500. Use promo code FALLTW250 for $250 off. Add 8% cash back to make it under $2100 net.

It uses an ETA 2892/A2 with a Dubois-Depraz 4900 module. My Carl F. Bucherer uses a modified version of this movement.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=144907


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Relojes said:


> Usual fatal flaws on sub $400 swiss chronographs:
> 
> 1. Very polarizing style
> 2. Splashproof
> ...


I take your general point, but I think the Bulova Gemini is a much better example of what you are talking about.

As for "polarizing style"... You mean, same shape as a moon watch, but not the 44+ size that is emblematic (to many of us) of the worst excesses of 21st-century style? (And often a regrettable artifact of having a 7740)

The Tellaro does have lume on the hands, does have a tachymeter, and the minute and hour totalizers do have hash marks and are more readable than any of my other chronos.

I agree, the coated version is not for me, and "splash proof" is a problem, but anything better than "splash proof" under $700 is pretty hard to come by.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> That is such an excellent price for an auto Eterna considering the specs. I'm betting these sell easily in the +$450 range in the least! It's a sporty 39mm too, which qualifies it to be on the higher priced tier as far as I could tell from experience.
> 
> Tell you the truth, I thank God Eterna made such a mess with the bezel, otherwise I would have no choice but to succumb. Guess I'm saved again. Whoop!


That's where you are mistaken. The watch is a field watch, the bezel acts as a compass. You point the hour hand toward the sun, and rotate the bezel to find north. I forget exactly how to do it, but it's covered in the instructions.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Heads up. Watch station is having a 60% off sale. 









Some great Zodiac Seawolfs are to be had. 









Got my eye on this bad boy. $549 









If you sign up for their email list, you get 15% off coupon code. Add 5% cash back from eBates and that knocks the total down to $443. Great deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Panatime Columbus Day Sale
25% OFF EVERY ITEM 
Coupon Code "CD16"
Offer valid 10/6/16 through 10/10/16


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Gemnation has the Concord C2 for $1599. BeFrugal has 7% cashback.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

P415B said:


> Heads up. Watch station is having a 60% off sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the same prices as before the "sale"


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> That's where you are mistaken. The watch is a field watch, the bezel acts as a compass. You point the hour hand toward the sun, and rotate the bezel to find north. I forget exactly how to do it, but it's covered in the instructions.


I'm usually a sucker for compass bezels (have a Vostok one in the mail that I'm going to brass along with a komandirskie) but I've gotta agree with shmaiz3r, that bezel just doesn't look right, especially with that face IMO.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

bjjkk said:


> That's where you are mistaken. The watch is a field watch, the bezel acts as a compass. You point the hour hand toward the sun, and rotate the bezel to find north. I forget exactly how to do it, but it's covered in the instructions.


I'm sure the bezel serves its purpose, but I wished they made it simpler and more organized to match the simple SS bezel finish. Instead they threw black dots and numbers and unnecessary marks "ie. northwest/southeast". It looks all scattered...

I think this deal kind of resembles a taste of what's coming. I like this.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Popov Leather Horween leather straps are back at Massdrop and I'm sure they'll reach the drop price of $25.99. It appears that only the Driftwood color is available, but there is a choice of 5 or so thread colors.
> 
> Popov Leather Watch Straps - Massdrop
> 
> I plan on picking one up for my Steinhart Ocean One Bronze and then swapping out the buckle.


I got one the last time around - great leather, but agree that the buckle def needs to get swapped out. Note that the leather strap keeper is pretty bulky.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

jeacock said:


> Now reduced to $299.99. $274.99 w/ FALLTW25 code. Great deal!
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=339825
> 
> View attachment 9567674


Thanks for the head's up. I ordered one. For $253 after rebate? Absolute steal on a watch that's right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> Gemnation has the Concord C2 for $1599. BeFrugal has 7% cashback.


Wow!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

So it begins.

Not sure how long I can hold out before buying something and here I've been doing so good.

Damn this thread.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

At $253, that's a serious deal there. Well done!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> That is such an excellent price for an auto Eterna considering the specs. I'm betting these sell easily in the +$450 range in the least! It's a sporty 39mm too, which qualifies it to be on the higher priced tier as far as I could tell from experience.
> 
> Tell you the truth, I thank God Eterna made such a mess with the bezel, otherwise I would have no choice but to succumb. Guess I'm saved again. Whoop!


And the name. Airforce. As I self-respecting Navy man, I just can't.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I couldnt pass up on the Eterna deal. The Watchery is an authorized retailer so you get the original manufacture warranty. That's a plus in my mind


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks for the head's up. I ordered one. For $253 after rebate? Absolute steal on a watch that's right in my wheelhouse.


Dumberdrummer deserves the credit for this awesome deal.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

There are more Eterna deals besides that Airforce model.

Adventic quartz with FALLTW15 coupon for $225 + 8% Befrugal
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=337261









Monterey quartz with FALLTW25 code for $325
Eterna 11160041400165FRA Watches,Men's Monterey Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches

They have the same model number listed here and that's an automatic for $425 with FALLTW25: Eterna 11161041400165FRA Watches,Men's Monterey Automatic SS Black Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches

Not sure why they have the same pictures and model number so perhaps the quartz version may have the wrong pictures and model number.

They did make a quartz version of the Monterey but that one doesn't have Eterna-Matic on the dial: 













Monterey GMT with FALLTW25 for $425
Eterna 11161241400173FRA Watches,Men's Monterey Automatic GMT Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> And the name. Airforce. As I self-respecting Navy man, I just can't.


Yep, as an Army guy, I can't buy an Airforce. I did buy an Airman though. Airforce is just too much though.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I wonder what movement is in that Eterna Airforce? I did a search and found nada


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

City74 said:


> I wonder what movement is in that Eterna Airforce? I did a search and found nada


ETA 2895-1


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> The watchery has some Eterna on sale, Monterey GMT and three hand for $599 and $499. An airforce small seconds for $499. I have the airforce chrono, it's an awesome watch. There are a few different quartz models too.





jeacock said:


> Dumberdrummer deserves the credit for this awesome deal.


Thanks, but not me. The REAL credit goes to bjjkk!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Dang it, I resisted the Eterna Airforce last night but saw it drop $30 today and had to bite. Going to choose between that and the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin as my daily wearer. Not a huge fan of the name "Airforce" since I have no Airforce affiliation and the bezel does look to disrupt the flow a bit, but all in all a crazy deal for the price. I think if it had a solid SS bezel and a little larger dial a la IWC Pilot watches, it would have made it a big winner (but probably more popular and not discounted this heavily).

Odd that the Zodiac sale on Watchstation.com swapped out the black dial Sea Wolf 53 skin for the silver dial today. Happy I didn't decide to think it over overnight. I also need to give props to Watch Station and their customer service, dealt with them a handful of times and every person I spoke with was top notch and helpful. Plus they have legitimate free returns, they don't make you pay for return shipping or deduct shipping costs from the refund.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Thanks for the head's up. I ordered one. For $253 after rebate? Absolute steal on a watch that's right in my wheelhouse.


Hey WTW, how areyou getting $253? I'm getting $275 - 4% ebates cashback = $264. What/where's the rebate? TIA


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

BeFrugal rebate is 8%.



studiompd said:


> Hey WTW, how areyou getting $253? I'm getting $275 - 4% ebates cashback = $264. What/where's the rebate? TIA


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> BeFrugal rebate is 8%.


Chhers, thanks dd!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I am glad I can finally be an enabler. This thread got me for a Kontiki, JR and a Glycine double 12. I can't wait for the black Friday deals. Hoping Zenith's or a Tudor can drop low enough that a can buy one at a great price.


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

City74 said:


> I couldnt pass up on the Eterna deal. The Watchery is an authorized retailer so you get the original manufacture warranty. That's a plus in my mind


I would not bet on this. Anyway if someone buys a Monterey and is willing to sell a single link then i could finally use mine thats collecting dust right now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yep, as an Army guy, I can't buy an Airforce. I did buy an Airman though. Airforce is just too much though.


You can justify it by saying the Air Force is the offspring of the Army. It began as the Army Air Force, right?

(Trying to enable.)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It's gotten me for a KonTiki, a JR and a WHOLE LOT MORE, too (but no Glycine......yet, LOL)!



bjjkk said:


> I am glad I can finally be an enabler. This thread got me for a Kontiki, JR and a Glycine double 12. I can't wait for the black Friday deals. Hoping Zenith's or a Tudor can drop low enough that a can buy one at a great price.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

bjjkk said:


> I am glad I can finally be an enabler. This thread got me for a Kontiki, JR and a Glycine double 12. I can't wait for the black Friday deals. Hoping Zenith's or a Tudor can drop low enough that a can buy one at a great price.


If the Black Bay drops this year for $1995 like it did last year (Joma I think it was) then I'm gonna be an owner


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

willzy said:


> I would not bet on this. Anyway if someone buys a Monterey and is willing to sell a single link then i could finally use mine thats collecting dust right now.


Check their website


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Huckberry has their standard issue watches on sale for $150. Sapphire, Swiss Quartz. The pilot mission timer is my favorite.










https://huckberry.com/store/shop/standard-issue-instruments?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

If your going to get a Glycine, get one now before Invicta gets involved with the designs. Hopefully they will leave Glycine alone, but you never know.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Every now and again I get an email from the Watchery about a 6-hour only sale. I think it is sent about 7pm Eastern Time. Trouble is, I am in Italy and that means I get it at 1 am. Is there anything in these sales that are worth staying up for? and are they really 6 hrs only? :-s


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm presuming one of those chrono-type buttons moves that internal chapter ring, while the outer ring with the cities is fixed. I could be wrong, though.


It doesn't matter. It will always be four hours ahead of London which is not true.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> It's gotten me for a KonTiki, a JR and a WHOLE LOT MORE, too (but no Glycine......yet, LOL)!


They have some nice Glycine watches for $152 after rebates.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...e=PBD338235&searchstring=glycine&obp=0*&ps=96

View attachment 9571634


Leather strap looks very nice.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

City74 said:


> If the Black Bay drops this year for $1995 like it did last year (Joma I think it was) then I'm gonna be an owner


**FURIOUSLY BEGINS REDIRECTING ALL DISCRETIONARY SPENDING INTO "BLACK FRIDAY WATCH SPENDING" BUDGET**


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks, but mehhhh. Those Glycines do nothing for me. If I add one to the collection, it will most likely be something from the Airman series.



nordwulf said:


> They have some nice Glycine watches for $152 after rebates.
> 
> Glycine 3925-19-LBK9 Watches,Men's Black Genuine Leather Black Dial Stainless Steel, Classic Glycine Quartz Watches
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would buy one of those Glycine for $150 but the 41mm is just a touch to big for me on a dressier watch


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jeacock said:


> Now reduced to $299.99. $274.99 w/ FALLTW25 code. Great deal!
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=339825
> 
> View attachment 9567674


I thought these went out of stock.. They're actually still available which is unbelievable. The website has "I WANT THIS" button instead of "ADD TO CART" which threw me off at first.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> I thought these went out of stock.. They're actually still available which is unbelievable. The website has "I WANT THIS" button instead of "ADD TO CART" which threw me off at first.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed but this happened with me when I ordered the Rado D-Star 200 diver from them. Stock first ran out then the next day showed it was back in stock so I bought one and then got an email a day or two later saying my order couldn't be fulfilled due to lack of inventory. The Rado was store display though so they probably had pretty limited stock. Still, WoW, Watchery, etc. have poorly handled inventory management as I've heard this happening to quite a few people.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

My fiancé presented me with my grail watch this week. I've wanted one for the better part of 3 decades and now I have it.

As such I am done collecting for a while and bowing out of the deals thread. I appreciate all the deals that have been posted here. I've gotten two watches directly because of them; the watchgecko pilot and the Hamilton PanEurop chronograph (selling the pilot, holding on to the hammy for a while).

Have fun fellas. I'll probably check back in around Black Friday.

Oh, here's some shots of the aforementioned grail. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> My fiancé presented me with my grail watch this week. I've wanted one for the better part of 3 decades and now I have it.
> 
> As such I am done collecting for a while and bowing out of the deals thread. I appreciate all the deals that have been posted here. I've gotten two watches directly because of them; the watchgecko pilot and the Hamilton PanEurop chronograph (selling the pilot, holding on to the hammy for a while).
> 
> ...


Congrats man! Beautiful piece

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

My $59 Titanium Bertucci arrived today. Looking good!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> My fiancé presented me with my grail watch this week. I've wanted one for the better part of 3 decades and now I have it.
> 
> As such I am done collecting for a while and bowing out of the deals thread. I appreciate all the deals that have been posted here. I've gotten two watches directly because of them; the watchgecko pilot and the Hamilton PanEurop chronograph (selling the pilot, holding on to the hammy for a while).
> 
> ...


I've got $20 that says you're back in a week. Two, tops. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Got this from Stowa today:

















https://www.stowa.de/en/STOWA+Marin...e+Automatuk+weiß&utm_content=Mailing_10667622


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Got this from Stowa today:
> 
> View attachment 9572162
> 
> ...


That watch is just pure class


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Ashford offers Hamilton Men's Timeless Classic Pan Europ Auto Chrono Watch, model: H35756735 for *$599 *via Coupon code *"DMCLASSIC599**"*
*Free shipping.*
*Deal expires 10/11*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Have fun fellas. I'll probably check back in around Black Friday.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 9572234


DUDE! Where's my wallet?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> My fiancé presented me with my grail watch this week. I've wanted one for the better part of 3 decades and now I have it.
> 
> As such I am done collecting for a while and bowing out of the deals thread. I appreciate all the deals that have been posted here. I've gotten two watches directly because of them; the watchgecko pilot and the Hamilton PanEurop chronograph (selling the pilot, holding on to the hammy for a while).
> 
> ...


Does she have any sisters who are single? ~LOL~


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I wouldn't touch that Hammy Pan Europ from Ashford with a 10-ft pole...good chance you'll be sent one of the returned ones with chrono dial issues.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FASHION WATCH ALERT! WATCH SNOBS, LOOK AWAY QUICKLY!

I wonder what the movements are in these Saks Fifth Avenue automatic chronographs? Because the prices are silly-low, and they're not ugly at all.

$211.19 - $194 after Mr. Rebates cash back:

Saks Fifth Avenue - Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Watch - saksoff5th.com









$179.99, $165.59 with Mr. Rebates cash back:

Saks Fifth Avenue - Stainless Steel & Leather Automatic Chronograph Watch - saksoff5th.com


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> FASHION WATCH ALERT! WATCH SNOBS, LOOK AWAY QUICKLY!
> 
> I wonder what the movements are in these Saks Fifth Avenue automatic chronographs? Because the prices are silly-low, and they're not ugly at all.
> 
> ...


probably seiko or seagull

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

It's incorrectly labeled "chronograph". A closer look at the subdials is the give away. Looks like a date, day of the week and twenty four hour set.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> FASHION WATCH ALERT! WATCH SNOBS, LOOK AWAY QUICKLY!
> 
> I wonder what the movements are in these Saks Fifth Avenue automatic chronographs? Because the prices are silly-low, and they're not ugly at all.
> 
> ...


What's the 7-2-5 dial for? 
Edit: ahhhhhhh day of the week....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

Timex, through their eBay store is selling this Waterbury edition watch for $34.99... Had to pick one up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

UGHS Should I get a Hammy, but then kinda big at 45mm and it is pretty dress........ and the chrono reset issues.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> It's incorrectly labeled "chronograph". A closer look at the subdials is the give away. Looks like a date, day of the week and twenty four hour set.


Ah, yes.

Good catch.

I love me some cheap watches, but draw the line on faux chronos.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

pmucha said:


> Timex, through their eBay store is selling this Waterbury edition watch for $34.99... Had to pick one up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Timex isn't a collectors brand, but if you want a watch that you can read 24/7 there are a lot worse options than an Indiglo Timex.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Been tempted with their explorer homage. Good value


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Escargot said:


> Eterna 1973.41.41.1230 Super KonTiki Heritage watch is currently on Amazon for $1135: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003VUTDTA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19HFHG0AUL3R7


Just got this in-- it came from Italy - RDBrands. It came straight away and was NIB with all the tags- came with the warranty card and nice box - but they put in a stupid 4-hands booklet in, in stead of the proper Super Kontiki Heritage LE booklet. It's not the end of the world, but I emailed them in case they have the correct book I can swap out with the one I have. Either way I would recommend the seller- The price bounced back up to almost $2000 so I think this store is probably out.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^man I love that one. Congrats.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I love me some cheap watches, but draw the line on faux chronos.


No, no, no.. not faux or fake. The proper term to use is "chronograph homage". It's like the real thing but not really.


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

Elkins45 said:


> I know Timex isn't a collectors brand, but if you want a watch that you can read 24/7 there are a lot worse options than an Indiglo Timex.


Timex has been putting out some good designs lately. Each one of these cost me less than $40. Can't beat the value.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

TideTexan said:


> I bit. Really regretted not jumping on the last one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't get the code DMCLASSIC599 to work with the silver dial. Only the black one. Does the silver have a different code? Thanks.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

footie said:


> I can't get the code DMCLASSIC599 to work with the silver dial. Only the black one. Does the silver have a different code? Thanks.


Silver one is already on sale for ~900, so the code is ineligible per the site


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The deal on the silver dial Pan Europ expired. The code only works for the black dial.

$599 Hamilton Men's Timeless Classic Pan Europ Auto Chrono Watch - Dealmoon


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> No, no, no.. not faux or fake. The proper term to use is "chronograph homage". It's like the real thing but not really.


Heh...

So what about perpetual calendars?


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

I jumped on one of those Hammy Chronos. At $599, I'll chance possibly getting a return. 

Fingers crossed I don't, though.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Just to add, I ordered the Rado D-Star 200 Chronograph from Ashford. Everything was perfect except for a stuttering chronograph second hand so I sent it in for an exchange. The replacement I got had a misaligned bezel (in between the minute markers and it was a 60 click bezel). Just mailed it back for a return today with shipping on my dime, not chancing a third one with defects.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Not sure if this will interest any UK viewers but Fossil UK have a few watches on sale including the FS5146P Pilot 54 chronograph for £59.









Even better, they will sell you the blue handed version without a strap for £44. They will also engrave it for you for free.
Black dial version also available.


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

Some nice EU deals.

Revue Thommen Airspeed GMT Chronograph 16091.6537 - 890 EUR
https://www.watches.ag/revue-thommen-airspeed-gmt-chronograph-16091.6537









Eberhard & Co. 8 Jours Grande Taille Handwinding 21027.1 CP - 2.250 EUR
https://www.watches.ag/eberhard-and-co.-8-jours-grande-taille-handwinding-21027.1-cp


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Elkins45 said:


> I know Timex isn't a collectors brand...


 Huh?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Is it that much harder to key in Hamilton ? Hammy sounds like a stuffed animal that a toddler would name their bed time buddy. 

Not trying to offend anyone, call it what you will . 

It just that it reminds me of Zippy, my bed time buddy 60 years ago.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Jomadeals.com has the "Mondaine Classic Swiss Railways Giant Mens Watch A6603032811SBB" for $79.99 today.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

I should really stop following this thread :-(


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats! She's a keeper. :-! (The lady. Well, also the watch... ).



RyanPatrick said:


> My fiancé presented me with my grail watch this week. I've wanted one for the better part of 3 decades and now I have it.
> 
> As such I am done collecting for a while and bowing out of the deals thread. I appreciate all the deals that have been posted here. I've gotten two watches directly because of them; the watchgecko pilot and the Hamilton PanEurop chronograph (selling the pilot, holding on to the hammy for a while).
> 
> ...


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

NATO Strap Co is having a Columbus Day sale where all nylon NATOs are BOGO.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

agrberg said:


> NATO Strap Co is having a Columbus Day sale where all nylon NATOs are BOGO.
> View attachment 9576122


Simply indicate the FREE STRAP of your choice by clicking the 
"ADD SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS" box on the shopping cart page prior to checkout. *FREE STRAP MUST BE OF EQUAL OR LESSER VALUE. 
Offer Valid 10/6/16 through 10/10/16.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JOEYBONES said:


> Is it that much harder to key in Hamilton ? Hammy sounds like a stuffed animal that a toddler would name their bed time buddy.
> 
> Not trying to offend anyone, call it what you will .
> 
> It just that it reminds me of Zippy, my bed time buddy 60 years ago.


"Hammy" is a beloved WIS nickname, a hard-earned badge of WISdom that signifies having spent way, way, way too much time on internet forums devoted to watches.  Right up there with APRO, "Hulk," IWC LPP, and BLNR.

Reminds me of Denny's in the '80s. "Moon over my hammy."


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Maratac Mid Pilots on sale, $399 down to $239, only 50 pieces.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> "Hammy" is a beloved WIS nickname, a hard-earned badge of WISdom that signifies having spent way, way, way too much time on internet forums devoted to watches.  Right up there with APRO, "Hulk," IWC LPP, and BLNR.
> 
> Reminds me of Denny's in the '80s. "Moon over my hammy."


In WIS parlance, it's more of "over the moon with my Hammy"


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Farewell, RyanPatrick. We will miss thee, and all the deals you posted.
Now onto a new deal...Jomashop has the Raymond Weil 4830-STC-05659 Maestro Automatic Chronograph Men's Watch for $699 - $20 off with coupon code CART20 in cart = $679 with free shipping. Has Swiss Calibre RW 7230 automatic movement, a 41mm case, and some lovely blue hands.


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

footie said:


> I can't get the code DMCLASSIC599 to work with the silver dial. Only the black one. Does the silver have a different code? Thanks.


Think the silver dial expired

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Not a big fan of the brand, but a Swiss-made Automatic Valjoux 7750 movement for $325 seems pretty hot IMO.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Sounds reasonable. I do not own a Hamilton at the present time. If I purchase one in the future I will refer to it as Miltie , in honor of Milton Berle












JakeJD said:


> "Hammy" is a beloved WIS nickname, a hard-earned badge of WISdom that signifies having spent way, way, way too much time on internet forums devoted to watches.  Right up there with APRO, "Hulk," IWC LPP, and BLNR.
> 
> Reminds me of Denny's in the '80s. "Moon over my hammy."


----------



## joora (Jan 23, 2014)

sobertram said:


> Ashford offers Hamilton Men's Timeless Classic Pan Europ Auto Chrono Watch, model: H35756735 for *$599 *via Coupon code *"DMCLASSIC599**"*
> *Free shipping.*
> *Deal expires 10/11*


Thanks for this, been waiting for the black one to go to sale, which means that I've just ordered my first Swiss automatic!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

CWS has the Frederique Constant FC-350S5B6 Automatic GMT for $577 shipped free. Not bad for a Swiss auto GMT. Beats the second lowest price I can find by more than $100.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...5b6-classics-swiss-automatic-black-watch.html


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Listing reads:

*Used - Very Good*
small scratches on the watch band. Item is in original, pristine packaging.





Totoro66 said:


> Not a big fan of the brand, but a Swiss-made Automatic Valjoux 7750 movement for $325 seems pretty hot IMO.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*EDIT:* _They had 5 in stock when I posted, but OOS now. Keep checking from day to day. They usually don't change their pricing when restocking._

Watcheszon has the SKX007 on bracelet for *$170*.. Free worldwide shipping too.
Not sure how they're priced lately, but seemed like a good price for the bracelet version given the recent prices for the rubber posted here.
Please note that if you choose not to add the watchbox, you also don't get the booklet, but a copy of a summarized booklet.

*LINK HERE*









---------------------------------------------------------

I should mention that the OEM bracelet is great and comfortable despite of what some reviewers may say. It's lightness compared to aftermarket solid alternatives gives more comfort and ease of wear. It's not a poorly made bracelet by any measure.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Anybody make use of the GBP's flash crash today?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Anybody make use of the GBP's flash crash today?


Thought about it, but didn't bite. Not a big enough drop to make a difference.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Anybody make use of the GBP's flash crash today?


CW still has some good deals in their clearance section. There is a chronometer for under $400 shipped if you purchase on the UK site.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Quartz, but nice price. No one else I see has these for under $100.

I've never owned one of these, but have always admired them from afar. It strikes me as everything a Daniel Wellington watch is not.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Anybody make use of the GBP's flash crash today?


If I didn't just get the Manchester Watch Works Ikonik 2, this might be a very nice time to pick up a Smiths Everest at Timefactors.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If I didn't just get the Manchester Watch Works Ikonik 2, this might be a very nice time to pick up a Smiths Everest at Timefactors.


UGH now I gotta go see what the conversion rate makes the Smith bullhead


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If I didn't just get the Manchester Watch Works Ikonik 2, this might be a very nice time to pick up a Smiths Everest at Timefactors.


Great minds think alike -- but Timefactors is closed until October 25. If the pound recovers in the interim, the discount will evaporate, but life will be better for 64 million people.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Great minds think alike -- but Timefactors is closed until October 25. If the pound recovers in the interim, the discount will evaporate, but life will be better for 64 million people.


Well, that would have been a good excuse to get the Smiths PRS-40, I keep not getting it when I see it up on the sales forum, and I pretty much always regret it.

Hopefully it recovers by the time they're back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Quartz, but nice price. No one else I see has these for under $100.
> 
> I've never owned one of these, but have always admired them from afar. It strikes me as everything a Daniel Wellington watch is not.
> 
> ...


Great price! Iconic design. Wish it were this price for the Stop2Go.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ki6h said:


> Great minds think alike -- but Timefactors is closed until October 25. If the pound recovers in the interim, the discount will evaporate, but life will be better for 64 million people.


I read a report awhile ago that the pound is going to settle at about 1.20 against the U.S. dollar by Christmas. (It's been at about 1.33, and the big drop now was to about 1.25). That the Pound post-Brexit was being propped up by people cashing out of the market.

I don't pretend to understand the nuances of finance; I'm just looking for watch deals.

Oh, and here's another deal: Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini automatic, 63A120, for $219.99. It beats the next-best price I could find, on Amazon, by $50.

Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 63A120 Gemini Swiss Automatic Black Dial Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I read a report awhile ago that the pound is going to settle at about 1.20 against the U.S. dollar by Christmas. (It's been at about 1.33, and the big drop now was to about 1.25). That the Pound post-Brexit was being propped up by people cashing out of the market.
> 
> I don't pretend to understand the nuances of finance; I'm just looking for watch deals.
> 
> ...


Very handsome watch. EWatches had the white face/blue hands version earlier this year at this price, but this is the first time I've seen the black face go this low. Shame it's not an automatic...


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

This looks like a pretty good deal to me. I was oh so tempted but just pulled the trigger on two other watches, so I exercised restraint.

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9914 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> Anybody make use of the GBP's flash crash today?


Exchange rates do not work that way. VISA has already dictated today's exchange rate and it does not fluctuate during the day. It might adjust tomorrow but the exchange rate used will be from the day the charge posts.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

The Timex web site is offering 25% off and free shipping with the code BONVOYAGES: Watches for Men, Women, Boys, and Girls | Timex.

The prices on their site tend to be higher than you can usually find on Amazon or elsewhere, but they do have a few nice-looking watches listed there which I haven't seen elsewhere. I just ordered a Waterbury for $71 shipped that I'd never seen anywhere else before. Some of their recent designs have really shown that they are upping their game a bit.









If you see something you like, calculate the 25% discount with free shipping and then check Amazon and other sources before buying from them, though. You may be able to get it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Very handsome watch. EWatches had the white face/blue hands version earlier this year at this price, but this is the first time I've seen the black face go this low. Shame it's not an automatic...


Edit: Nevermind, I see it's a hand winder...


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Quartz, but nice price. No one else I see has these for under $100.
> 
> I've never owned one of these, but have always admired them from afar. It strikes me as everything a Daniel Wellington watch is not.
> 
> ...


I returned mine ( automatic).

Since in person: it was a little too "in your face" hands and hour markers ( unibrow anyone).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> Edit: Nevermind, I see it's a hand winder...


Wish it has display caseback.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

IU


dart1214 said:


> Seiko Panda Quartz Chrono for $99. I have been looking for this for a while, and finally found one. Seller seems to have a fair amount in stock.
> 
> Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay
> 
> ...


Am I the only one here who's been thinking about getting this Seiko chrono? Sure it's quartz and Hardlex---would prefer Seiko's excellent solar movements, but for a lot less than a service/repair on an automatic chrono might cost, I like the style. It at least fills an area of 'retro vibe' that I don't presently have in my collection.

Sure it's 'only' about 50% off and not on a steel bracelet, but it's been a niggling, persistent factor in my noggin lately! Probably look fab on a sport striped NATO band.

Same site as the Seiko --watcheshalfprice on Ebay, has over 30,000 feedback and 99.8 positive ratings, has the nice, more modern looking Bulova 98B205 Marine Star chrono, in gun metal grey, cream colored dial on a steel bracelet, says 43m dial, 10mm thick case, unidirectional bezel, push pull signed crown, MSRP $499, for $99. Sharp.

Refurbished by Bulova, but I've heard their refurbs are excellent. Joma lists it for $199, but is OOS there. One watch I regret parting with is an older Bulova Marine Star. They're typically well built and not as thick as other brand's similar offerings. Hold a Bulova Marine Star and you usually feel it's a pretty decent timepiece.

* Bit and bought the Seiko Panda. Expecting it and another Seiko, the SNZH57 automatic----looks like the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, ($125 at Skywatches, $138 on Amazon)-- shipping on the '57' takes a while-Singapore. But both are coming in around Thursday--- while I'll be out of town, naturally! Oh well, even if I was so inclined, can't hide such things from my wife---if it's not on the doorstep, most of my watch browsing shows up on her Facebook and certainly Amazon purchases are seen! LOL

Must resist the 80% off Bulova 98B205. Nice watch and I realize that $99 at 80% off of $499 is about as good as it gets on this forum, but must conserve to fight---errr, to 'save' for Black Friday!!!!


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

On amazon.it 
Davidoff sales 









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonY (Jan 2, 2008)

Robangel said:


> U
> 
> Am I the only one here who's been thinking about getting this chrono? Sure it's quartz and Hardlex, but for a lot less than a service/repair might cost, I like the style. It at least fills an area of 'retro vibe' that I don't presently have in my collection.
> 
> Sure it's 'only' about 50% off and not on a steel bracelet, but it's been a niggling, persistent factor in my noggin lately!


I've also been on the fence with this one - the quartz/hardlex things are what are holding me back right now, but I really love the look and there is always a place for a grab-and-go quartz in any collection. I may not be able to resist for much longer...


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> My fiancé presented me with my grail watch this week.


If any one would have given me such a watch I'd definitely marry her. Congrats.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

scufutz said:


> On amazon.it
> Davidoff sales
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


This one is hot. What is the cheapest that the Davidoff chronographs went for in previous sales? Looks like they were $599 a while back for the oval models.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112146648958

Still no takers on this auto internal dual crown Bulova accu-swiss for the 20% off the 2nd? Comes down to $270/watch. PM me if anyone's interested in getting one, I can't be the only one wanting to take advantage of the 10% off.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> This one is hot. What is the cheapest that the Davidoff chronographs went for in previous sales? Looks like they were $599 a while back for the oval models.


That really is a beautiful watch and I am sure that the quality is superb, all Davidoff´s that I´ve seen so far were class! And I think the Veleros were sold for $680 or so from Ashford last year but they don´t have them anymore. Only thing that I would worry about is the proprietary lugs.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

scufutz said:


> On amazon.it
> Davidoff sales
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I don't understand the linguini....


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

I swore I wasn't going to buy another watch until I sold some off... but this is tempting. Great find.



briburt said:


> The Timex web site is offering 25% off and free shipping with the code BONVOYAGES: Watches for Men, Women, Boys, and Girls | Timex.
> 
> View attachment 9579234


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Tritium tubes, sapphire and from a "real" Swiss manufacturer for $105 (but yes, it's quartz, so no need to respond with pointing that out)! The same model in other colors is selling for more than twice this. I can't speak for this model, but the fit and finish on my Zeno Godat II automatic far exceeds their price tag! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6709-51...011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85:2470955011


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JeanRichard Terrascope GMT for $775 with code DMTERRA775

JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-601-11A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> JeanRichard Terrascope GMT for $775 with code DMTERRA775
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-601-11A Men's Watch , watches


Thats a crazy good deal.....if only it was the 40mm I would buy it. 44 is just way to big for me. Wow great watch at a great price


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Look what was waiting for me when I got home..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Very handsome watch. EWatches had the white face/blue hands version earlier this year at this price, but this is the first time I've seen the black face go this low. Shame it's not an automatic...


Description reads: *Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63A120 Gemini Swiss Automatic Black Dial Dress Watch
*
Where do you see manual wind?

Edit: Nevermind, both Amazon and Ebay's description have "Automatic", yet reviewers say it's a 6498 hand wind only.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Description reads: *Bulova Accu Swiss Men's 63A120 Gemini Swiss Automatic Black Dial Dress Watch
> *
> Where do you see manual wind?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, both Amazon and Ebay's description have "Automatic", yet reviewers say it's a 6498 hand wind only.


This one seems to be a bit of an enigma. Different sources (all from the first page of a Google search) have it as auto, hand-wind and even quartz! :think:

As you say, the reviewers probably have it right...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got home..


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

This one ... on the way. One heckuva deal! A tad under $500. (Thanks to scufutz and RyanD)








https://www.amazon.it/Automatico-Da...qid=1475885577&sr=8-2&keywords=davidoff+watch


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

*Claude Bernard Men's 80084 3 Classic*$210.39 on Ebay, looks legit most likely a open box item. Seller also seem reputable.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got home..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoditiki?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> This one ... on the way. One heckuva deal! A tad under $500. (Thanks to scufutz and RyanD)
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Automatico-Da...qid=1475885577&sr=8-2&keywords=davidoff+watch


I went for the yellow one. After much searching, I have not been able to find a single real photo of a Velero deck chronograph. Must be rare, especially in the US. The three-hand and GMT models look great in real photos though.

I did find that they were released in 2011.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> Tritium tubes, sapphire and from a "real" Swiss manufacturer for $105 (but yes, it's quartz, so no need to respond with pointing that out)! The same model in other colors is selling for more than twice this. I can't speak for this model, but the fit and finish on my Zeno Godat II automatic far exceeds their price tag! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6709-51...011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85:2470955011


Says $246 when I go there.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> Still no takers on this auto internal dual crown Bulova accu-swiss for the 20% off the 2nd? Comes down to $270/watch. PM me if anyone's interested in getting one, I can't be the only one wanting to take advantage of the 10% off.


I'm sure everyone appreciates the kind gesture, but I think the discount is too small to be buying via a middle man. Things will get unnecessarily complicated if the second watch guy gets a bad watch, for instance.

Direct communication with the seller, and being the true buyer ''_in paper''_,etc , are too valuable to be waving off for a mere %10 discount.

Anyways, you should get the second watch as a gift. It's a great price for a great watch.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> Says $205 when I go there.


You missed it, buddy.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Zoditiki?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zoditiki with an intriguing bezel. A good looking even daring watch, seen nothing like it...kudos to Zodiac.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> Zoditiki with an intriguing bezel. A good looking even daring watch, seen nothing like it...kudos to Zodiac.


You're right, the bezel does make it a different watch but that dial is pretty damn close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

eljay said:


> This one seems to be a bit of an enigma. Different sources (all from the first page of a Google search) have it as auto, hand-wind and even quartz! :think:
> 
> As you say, the reviewers probably have it right...


I wished if the orange version had manual winding mov't.... Wouldn't that be awesome? It would be even truer to its original. A pure novelty time piece.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sure everyone appreciates the kind gesture, but I think the discount is too small to be buying via a middle man. Things will get unnecessarily complicated if the second watch guy gets a bad watch, for instance.
> 
> Direct communication with the seller, and being the true buyer ''_in paper''_,etc , are too valuable to be waving off for a mere %10 discount.
> 
> Anyways, you should get the second watch as a gift. It's a great price for a great watch.


Yeah shoulda figured that should be the case. As to buying a 2nd, I would if I weren't a broke high school senior  think I saw it close to $270 on WoW on a watchwednesday sale earlier this week but couldn't get it at the time, maybe it'll go back on sale sometime.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sure everyone appreciates the kind gesture, but I think the discount is too small to be buying via a middle man. Things will get unnecessarily complicated if the second watch guy gets a bad watch, for instance.
> 
> Direct communication with the seller, and being the true buyer ''_in paper''_,etc , are too valuable to be waving off for a mere %10 discount.
> 
> Anyways, you should get the second watch as a gift. *It's a great price for a great watch*.


I agree, Bulova pumped extra money into its production, even the spring pins are pvd. At $269 got it.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> You're right, the bezel does make it a different watch but that dial is pretty damn close.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you're right too, that copy thing would be a downer.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

The people calling the Zodiac a Zodtiki may not realise that the Zodiac design has been around since before when the Kontiki design was a twinkle in Eterna's eye. The Sea Wolf was the first commercial dive watch, the design predates even the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> I agree, Bulova pumped extra money into its production, even the spring pins are pvd. At $269 got it.


True! Let's not mention the box-style sapphire. I heard this kind of crystal is not cheap.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The people calling the Zodiac a Zodtiki may not realise that the Zodiac design has been around since before when the Kontiki design was a twinkle in Eterna's eye. The Sea Wolf was the first commercial dive watch, the design predates even the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.


*Nonsense!*

_Psst! You might need this







_


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> True! Let's not mention the box-style sapphire. I heard this kind of crystal is not cheap.


Explain?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Look what was waiting for me when I got home..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that more fitting for Domino?


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Chirv said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112146648958
> 
> Still no takers on this auto internal dual crown Bulova accu-swiss for the 20% off the 2nd? Comes down to $270/watch. PM me if anyone's interested in getting one, I can't be the only one wanting to take advantage of the 10% off.


Welp I seem to have found someone.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Chirv said:


> Bulova Accu Swiss Men&apos;s 65A106 A 15 Collection Swiss Automatic Black Dial Watch | eBay
> 
> Still no takers on this auto internal dual crown Bulova accu-swiss for the 20% off the 2nd? Comes down to $270/watch. PM me if anyone's interested in getting one, I can't be the only one wanting to take advantage of the 10% off.


i just wish it were the vintage colored one. i wonder what the lume is like on this one. the lume on the limited edition one was a really nice surprise that i missed out on.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> True! Let's not mention the box-style sapphire. I heard this kind of crystal is not cheap.


Also note the vertical brushing on the matte pvd case sides,never seen this with pvd before. Reports of 2824 in these watches were from owners of the limited edition, which were made before the pvd. Happy with mine in any case which is dead-on leaving it crown up overnight.

You're right about the sapphire. I mentioned in another thread how it's just like the H2O 8000m dive watch, how it thrusts above the bezel. You're also right, a double dome crystal ain't cheap, results in little dial distortion viewed at angles.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

tylehman said:


> i just wish it were the vintage colored one. i wonder what the lume is like on this one. the lume on the limited edition one was a really nice surprise that i missed out on.











This one? Yeah, I feel you, my only watch currently is another PVD aviator... Oh well. Too good a deal (and way too purdy and yet unique) to pass up.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Nonsense!*


Zodiac is a really interesting historical brand and I'm glad it got resurrected by Fossil group, great place to utilise their STP movements.

Zodiac must have had the crummiest luck in the whole watch industry - right at the time the Quartz Crisis was hitting and Swiss watch manufacturers were struggling anyway, a whackjob in America started signing his taunting notes to police with Zodiac's brand sign... and for that reason became known as 'The Zodiac Killer'.

I guess being associated with a serial murderer made the Quartz Crisis just that little bit more difficult...

EDIT : And here's a screen cap from the movie about the Zodiac Killer and how he came up with his 'logo'.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Zodiac is a really interesting historical brand and I'm glad it got resurrected by Fossil group, great place to utilise their STP movements.
> 
> Zodiac must have had the crummiest luck in the whole watch industry - right at the time the Quartz Crisis was hitting and Swiss watch manufacturers were struggling anyway, a whackjob in America started signing his taunting notes to police with Zodiac's brand sign... and for that reason became known as 'The Zodiac Killer'.
> 
> ...


That is actually a big thing that is making it hard for me to buy one. It just always reminds me of the serial killer.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Explain?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


The crystal is thicker than usual, so sits high, above the case level. See photo in attachment and notice how the crystal is elevated. I think this style is called boxed crystal.



Sean779 said:


> ... You're right about the sapphire. I mentioned in another thread how it's just like the H2O 8000m dive watch, how it thrusts above the bezel. You're also right, a double dome crystal ain't cheap, results in little dial distortion viewed at angles.


Not sure if it's double domed to be honest. The crystal is minimally domed from the outside, but the visual of dome-effect is not too apparent to me.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> That is actually a big thing that is making it hard for me to buy one. It just always reminds me of the serial killer.


Lol glad to know I'm not the only one who has the same reservation (tho I did get one from the sales forums cause it was super nice and dirt cheap - but I've never worn it).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> The crystal is thicker than usual, so sits high, above the case level. See photo in attachment and notice how the crystal is elevated. I think this style is called boxed crystal.
> 
> Not sure if it's double domed to be honest. The crystal is minimally domed from the outside, but the visual of dome-effect is not too apparent to me.


I could be wrong but in your side shot the dial is optically stable. That's double domed.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> I could be wrong but in your side shot the dial is optically stable. That's double domed.


or flat


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

taike said:


> or flat


yes but we know it's not.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> That is actually a big thing that is making it hard for me to buy one. It just always reminds me of the serial killer.


Same here but I finally said screw it, and picked up the black Sea Wolf 53 Skin. It simply looks great and seems to offer a lot of bang for the buck at the sale price. It's a really nice tribute to the original which is one of the first commercial dive watches around when Rolex and Blancpain released their famous models. Zodiac's history didn't take the same prestigious course of the other two brands but it still is an important part of dive watch history. The fact that a serial killer was obsessed with it sours it, yes, but I'm trying to not make it change the fact that I think it is one killer (pun not intended) looking watch. It's surprisingly hard to find a unique, well designed, well finished, and affordable dive watch in the 39-40mm range (most being Submariner homages).


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> That is actually a big thing that is making it hard for me to buy one. It just always reminds me of the serial killer.


Richard Ramirez didn't make me stop listening to AC/DC.

(Google him.)


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

mplsabdullah said:


> That is actually a big thing that is making it hard for me to buy one. It just always reminds me of the serial killer.


So you will never buy a VW, Porsche, Audi? The People's car championed by another serial killer: Hitzler. His named is banned on WUS?

I sometimes throw salt over my shoulder when I accidentally spill some.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Richard Ramirez didn't make me stop listening to AC/DC.
> 
> (Google him.)


Also, Ford Broncos are being brought back due to popular demand. Oh, those two would make for a "killer" steering wheel shot in the forum.
Moving on, Nordstrom Rack has the Fossil BQ1721 for $35 + $8 shipping = $43 shipped. Discover Deals can get you and extra 5% off of that.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> So you will never buy a VW, Porsche, Audi? The People's car championed by another serial killer: Hitzler. His named is banned on WUS?
> 
> I sometimes throw salt over my shoulder when I accidentally spill some.


Which reminds me, if any of you are interested in selling your kitler, please pm me; I'm in the market.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Peoples minds work in strange ways. A green bezel/ dial sea wolf on bracelet deal may help with my therapy. Or if anyone wants to donate one to me in the name of science to help with my phobia. :-!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Zodiac is a really interesting historical brand and I'm glad it got resurrected by Fossil group, great place to utilise their STP movements.
> 
> Zodiac must have had the crummiest luck in the whole watch industry - right at the time the Quartz Crisis was hitting and Swiss watch manufacturers were struggling anyway, a whackjob in America started signing his taunting notes to police with Zodiac's brand sign... and for that reason became known as 'The Zodiac Killer'.
> 
> ...


Fascinating. I knew about Zodiac's horological history, but never of the connection to the killer. That's a stroke of bad luck for sure.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> I could be wrong but in your side shot the dial is optically stable. That's double domed.


So, if it's "domed" the dial looks deformed when looking from the side.. But when it's "double domed" it doesn't get that effect and looks clear from all angels. I get it now. Thanks buddy!



taike said:


> or flat


I'm looking at the watch right now and I can clearly see that it's not flat from outside. I even brought a flat object to lay it flat on the crystal. It doesn't fully rest on the crystal, it merely touches it's center.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Zodiac is a really interesting historical brand and I'm glad it got resurrected by Fossil group, great place to utilise their STP movements.
> 
> Zodiac must have had the crummiest luck in the whole watch industry - right at the time the Quartz Crisis was hitting and Swiss watch manufacturers were struggling anyway, a whackjob in America started signing his taunting notes to police with Zodiac's brand sign... and for that reason became known as 'The Zodiac Killer'.
> 
> ...


Maybe he was driven to madness by his watch's unbelievably crappy redial.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> So, if it's "domed" the dial looks deformed when looking from the side.. But when it's "double domed" it doesn't get that effect and looks clear from all angels. I get it now. Thanks buddy!


As taike said, not as distortion-free as a flat crystal but next best.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Maybe it's just me, but when I hear zodiac I see an inflatable boat... 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

Recoil Rob said:


> Maratac Mid Pilots on sale, $399 down to $239, only 50 pieces.
> 
> View attachment 9576346


I wish they would lose that 6.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Watchomatic said:


> Maybe it's just me, but when I hear zodiac I see an inflatable boat...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Well, there is that. The best part of jumping in Tampa was playing with the Zodiacs in the bay.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RyanD said:


>


THE ZODIAC KILLER HIMSELF!

https://m.facebook.com/TedCruzIsTheZodiacKiller/


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Watchomatic said:


> Maybe it's just me, but when I hear zodiac I see an inflatable boat...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Or astrology.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I've got $20 that says you're back in a week. Two, tops. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty, enjoy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Zodiac makes me think of this guy....


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

nachodaddy said:


> Zodiac makes me think of this guy....


And a legend he was!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I wonder when Deep Blue will have another sale. 

I read this thread religiously but most of the deals are more expensive than my range and also smaller than my tastes.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> This one ... on the way. One heckuva deal! A tad under $500. (Thanks to scufutz and RyanD)
> View attachment 9581338
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.it/Automatico-Da...qid=1475885577&sr=8-2&keywords=davidoff+watch


Seem to be valjoux 7750 ,a few of the websites I've checked spec on say so. Gonna order the blue/yellow one

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Well, there is that. The best part of jumping in Tampa was playing with the Zodiacs in the bay.


Were you a Para-Commando?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> THE ZODIAC KILLER HIMSELF!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/TedCruzIsTheZodiacKiller/


Glad someone got it.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

redtissot said:


> Seem to be valjoux 7750 ,a few of the websites I've checked spec on say so. Gonna order the blue/yellow one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


The one I ordered was actually in stock, and it says I should get it this week. Most of them now say 1-2 months for delivery.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Were you a Para-Commando?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Career Paratrooper.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Flg8tr said:


> I wish they would lose that 6.


They lost half of it already!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

I finally got around to posting up this deal. I've received many compliments on this watch and it looks and wears great. I purchased this several months ago after much research and decided to take a chance ordering from amazon vs one of the two main parnis sellers... usually these cost $90-110 direct from china. This is $77 and fulfilled & shipped via Amazon. It's even better in person.

It has a domed crystal with AR (I can't tell if its mineral or sapphire), it does NOT have that #117 on the side, decorated manual wind movement, screw down case back (vs screws shown on amazon), matte black dial with gunmetal hands, green lume, no markings/etchings anywhere on the case, sterile dial, and the seconds sub-dial is nicely done with a matching hand.

The pictures on amazon must be of an older version. I uploaded a couple of pictures below and had changed out the cheap band to a Watch Gecko UBT Flightdeck Italo.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SFGLY06/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Parnis Manual Wind

Price: $77
Width: 44 mm
Height: 11 mm
Lug Width: 22 mm


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ebay currently offer 20% of between now and 10/10. Fashion is included, so I would assume watches are included.








Coupon code is: Columbus20
Cheers.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone for lobster?

Bulova Accutron II model 98B247, $107.99 at Area Trend -- $99 after Be Frugal rebate. Coupon code 'ATEXPRESS' brings free express shipping.

That price is $50 or more better than others.

https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-98b247-watch-1681967845.aspx


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Ebay currently offer 20% of between now and 10/10. Fashion is included, so I would assume watches are included.
> 
> Coupon code is: Columbus20
> Cheers.


Not sure if watches are included, but when I looked for this sale it said the code was Columbus2016


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TJ Maxx has been getting some new models in.

This style Citizen was $79.99. I've seen some different colors.
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AW0018-00F-Eco-Drive-Nylon-Watch/dp/B00SX4KLBS/

I think this style Citizen was also $79.99.
https://www.amazon.com/Drive-Citizen-Eco-Drive-AW1354-15H-Watch/dp/B00WHZ1JVK/

This Bulova Manchester United was $129.99.
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Manchester-United-Stainless-Leather/dp/B0199TQGO6


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Ebay currently offer 20% of between now and 10/10. Fashion is included, so I would assume watches are included.
> 
> View attachment 9589930
> 
> ...


I don't think watches are included. Just tried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> I don't think watches are included. Just tried.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried on a couple as well. No joy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> THE ZODIAC KILLER HIMSELF!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/TedCruzIsTheZodiacKiller/


GAH!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Finally got around to sizing my Oris. I think the black bezel is what makes it look so great.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

jaeva said:


> Not sure if watches are included, but when I looked for this sale it said the code was Columbus2016





Soh1982 said:


> I don't think watches are included. Just tried.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





NoRoadtrippin said:


> I tried on a couple as well. No joy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for clarifying the code and confirming.
Sorry that it doesn't work for watches.


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

Does anyone happen to know what the codes are for Christopher Ward watches? I'm looking for the 100$ off over 500$ purchase.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

100US16


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Rayien said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the codes are for Christopher Ward watches? I'm looking for the 100$ off over 500$ purchase.


75US16 for $75 off of $450 or 150US16 for $150 off of $750 or more.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you sir!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

redtissot said:


> Seem to be valjoux 7750 ,a few of the websites I've checked spec on say so. Gonna order the blue/yellow one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Anyone know where you can buy straps like that? They seem pretty unique to Davidoff.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Rayien said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Try to use the code for British Pounds if you're in the US and select GBP as the currency at the bottom of the website. The favorable exchange rate could save you quite a bit. I forget the code off the top of my head, but it should show up in a Google search. It's the same pattern as the US codes, but something like 50UK16 and 100UK16.


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

RTea said:


> Try to use the code for British Pounds if you're in the US and select GBP as the currency at the bottom of the website. The favorable exchange rate could save you quite a bit. I forget the code off the top of my head, but it should show up in a Google search. It's the same pattern as the US codes, but something like 50UK16 and 100UK16.


That's exactly what I did actually. Pretty odd how just changing the currency made such a big difference. It was 500 usd buying via gbp rather than 650ish via usd.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Using the 15% off code on Jet.com you can pick up a forum favorite Seiko SKX for about $150USD. That's a pretty decent price for one right now


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

City74 said:


> Using the 15% off code on Jet.com you can pick up a forum favorite Seiko SKX for about $150USD. That's a pretty decent price for one right now


And SKX009 comes out to $136: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e

Good deals on Seiko solar divers as well.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

AVI-8 $27 
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true
The one in the top middle


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

*Used* "Manual Missing. small scratches on the watch band. Item will come repackaged."

Are you familiar with the brand?



Totoro66 said:


> AVI-8 $27
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true
> The one in the top middle


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Relojes said:


> *Used* "Manual Missing. small scratches on the watch band. Item will come repackaged."
> 
> Are you familiar with the brand?


Aviation themed budget brand that sources from the same Chinese mfg as Stuhrling and others.

BTW: Speaking of Stuhrling, here is another deal for $27.
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> And SKX009 comes out to $136: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e
> 
> Good deals on Seiko solar divers as well.


Damn that is a good deal on jubilee.
What am I missing?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

This popped up on Slickdeals. Can anyone comment on whether it is a good deal for $3300?
Breitling Men's Transocean Chronograph 38 Watch
*








*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^i think this breitling's handsomest line. The cream dial looks very sharp.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Aviation themed budget brand that sources from the same Chinese mfg as Stuhrling and others.


AVI-8 seems to be expanding into more unique territory though. A year ago they had very few automatics and the ones they did were very simple, basic dials. Not very interesting in my opinion. They're newer stuff is much cooler and is really adding a lot to their line.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> This popped up on Slickdeals. Can anyone comment on whether it is a good deal for $3300?
> Breitling Men's Transocean Chronograph 38 Watch
> *
> 
> ...


Looks like a good price. I expect Jomashop might beat it if you wait for a sale, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

The is one lonely Japan made Seiko SRP315J1 on Amazon. Best price I ever saw for the Japanese made. 
Link: https://amzn.com/B00AUJ1FFK


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

The https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AUJ1FFK/ref=cm_sw_su_dp?tag=vs-collectables-convert-amazon-20 is the most... unique combo I've seen for Seiko Monsters.


Davidka said:


> The is one lonely Japan made Seiko SRP315J1 on Amazon. Best price I ever saw for the Japanese made.
> Link: https://amzn.com/B00AUJ1FFK


*Edit on Seiko above: If you look at **"Customers who viewed this item also bought" on same Amazon page as above item, it seems to have the same watch for $43 less. Are both the same?*

I hit "Like" just based on your comment.



City74 said:


> Is there an "unlike" button?


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Finally got around to sizing my Oris. I think the black bezel is what makes it look so great.
> 
> View attachment 9590986


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Relojes said:


> The https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AUJ1FFK/ref=cm_sw_su_dp?tag=vs-collectables-convert-amazon-20 is the most... unique combo I've seen for Seiko Monsters.
> 
> *Edit on Seiko above: If you look at **"Customers who viewed this item also bought" on same Amazon page as above item, it seems to have the same watch for $43 less. Are both the same?*
> 
> I hit "Like" just based on your comment.


The expensive one is a Japan market model, whereas the other is international.
The Japan model has Arabic/عربي weekday naming along with English, instead of Spanish/English. Also, it has a small "Made in Japan" text on the dial behind chapter ring.

Other than that they are 100% identical. No difference in quality or anything else.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I tried on a couple as well. No joy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not watches per se but select vendors that are participating in that Columbus Day promotion. If you go to ebay and click on the promo window there will be a list of participating vendors.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

stlwx21 said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's this model.

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-73576414364MB-Sportsman-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B004RF8DQM


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

-- double post --


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

Totoro66 said:


> AVI-8 $27
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-l...d=true&f_usedLikeNew=true&f_usedVeryGood=true
> The one in the top middle


Thank you sir. For $27 bucks, an impulse buy, Wish it was a black dial but hey I wanted to check out AVI-8 anyways


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Other than that they are 100% identical. No difference in quality or anything else.


I'm waiting for the Seiko fanboys to show up and say how much better the J versions are.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Relojes said:


> *Used* "Manual Missing. small scratches on the watch band. Item will come repackaged."
> 
> Are you familiar with the brand?


No longer available


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I'm waiting for the Seiko fanboys to show up and say how much better the J versions are.


I don't know of any quality differences but I'm pretty sure about the price mark up for the J model. When I had to choose I bought the K.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I'm waiting for the Seiko fanboys to show up and say how much better the J versions are.


"J" versions are better!!!

Sorry I couldn't resist!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I'm waiting for the Seiko fanboys to show up and say how much better the J versions are.


I admit to having a different opinion for a long time even after reading more experienced and seasoned collectors' views telling me otherwise... Until one day a brand new Japanese Seiko5, which cost me almost double what the K model went for, had a letter fall off from its dial after only days of wearing... At that moment, I learned my lesson.









This doesn't imply that Seiko has poor quality control, I'm certain that they have very high standards, but having a badly applied *J *model dial says a lot to me about all that J vs K argument.

Definitely not trying to start an argument. Just sharing first hand experience for ENTERTAINMENT purposes.

On a last note, the watch is unwearable to me and been sitting on bottom drawer for a year. If someone has a workaround to remove other letters without damaging the dial that would be genius!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Davidka said:


> I don't know of any quality differences but I'm pretty sure about the price mark up for the J model. When I had to choose I bought the K.


The urban gentry did a you tube video on this and could find no discernible difference between the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I admit to having a different opinion for a long time even after reading more experienced and seasoned collectors' views telling me otherwise... Until one day a brand new Japanese Seiko5, which cost me almost double what the K model went for, had a letter fall off from its dial after only days of wearing... At that moment, I learned my lesson.
> 
> View attachment 9596938
> 
> ...


I would say send it one of the MOD people and do a custom watch... they have some really neat after market dials (and hands etc...) out there and a lot of really skilled hobbyists/mod people.

http://gearpatrol.com/2015/03/04/how-to-mod-a-seiko-5/


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Went by my local (St Petersburg FL) TJ Maxx again today. Usual selection of Filson, Fossil, Skagen, Citizen, Emporio Armani, Gucci, Wenger, Nautica, a Harding?? Chrono (that I checked out and didn't seem to work well, but I am a little chrono-ignorant) and a freakin' Baume & Mercier (black with roman numerals) for $799. B&M at TJ Maxx?? Not my taste or budget, but very surprised to see it there.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> Went by my local (St Petersburg FL) TJ Maxx again today. Usual selection of Filson, Fossil, Skagen, Citizen, Emporio Armani, Gucci, Wenger, Nautica, a Harding?? Chrono (that I checked out and didn't seem to work well, but I am a little chrono-ignorant) and a freakin' Baume & Mercier (black with roman numerals) for $799. B&M at TJ Maxx?? Not my taste or budget, but very surprised to see it there.


I've seen some TAG's on occasion at TJ Maxx


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

tmac6767 said:


> Thank you sir. For $27 bucks, an impulse buy, Wish it was a black dial but hey I wanted to check out AVI-8 anyways


Hi -- Where are you seeing these for $27?

Cheers,
BB


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BookBoy said:


> Hi -- Where are you seeing these for $27?
> 
> Cheers,
> BB


Warehouse deals are usually one-offs


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

taike said:


> BookBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi -- Where are you seeing these for $27?
> ...


It was one watch available used.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got the FedEx tracking number for my Watchery Eterna purchase. I know they are in south Florida and closed a few days for the hurricane. Nice to know they were able to reopen and get business going again. Excited to try out my first Eterna


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Naviforce NF9040 ultra-affordable*

Naviforce NF9040 in red GBP £6.40 from seller finetech007 on ebay UK. (Other colours are £12.51).


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

El Primitivo said:


> Went by my local (St Petersburg FL) TJ Maxx again today. *Usual selection of Filson*, Fossil, Skagen, Citizen, Emporio Armani, Gucci, Wenger, Nautica, a Harding?? Chrono (that I checked out and didn't seem to work well, but I am a little chrono-ignorant) and a freakin' Baume & Mercier (black with roman numerals) for $799. B&M at TJ Maxx?? Not my taste or budget, but very surprised to see it there.


Anyone think the Filson Mackinaw Argonaut 715/Shinola at $229 (just came back from TJ Maxx) are a good value? Can't find any good reviews on that model.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Naviforce NF9038 ultra-affordable*

$13.04 USD or £10.15 GBP for silver case/bracelet versions. 8% further discount with voucher code YEL00QWE . Japanese movement by Miyota or Seiko. Also available in black cases for about £1 more.










Naviforce NF9038M Male Quartz Watch-13.04 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Evine has 20% off with code BEGOOD

Makes the Deep Blue Sun Diver III $207 with shipping.

Deep Blue 46mm Sun Diver III Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

TOM has 24-Hour Alpina special - up to 80% off


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Evine has 20% off with code BEGOOD
> 
> Makes the Deep Blue Sun Diver III $207 with shipping.
> 
> Deep Blue 46mm Sun Diver III Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


Just be aware....these use a proprietary band.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Robert999 said:


> TOM has 24-Hour Alpina special - up to 80% off


Wow - some great prices here.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Robert999 said:


> TOM has 24-Hour Alpina special - up to 80% off


For people interested in the Alpiner 4 GMT, it is part of this sale but at $760, is ~$100 more than the last ToM sale a few months ago.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the EVINE code


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Robert999 said:


> TOM has 24-Hour Alpina special - up to 80% off


I'm having a senior moment............. TOM?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

KrisOK said:


> I'm having a senior moment............. TOM?


It's not you. Internet people just LOVE to use their acronyms... Touch of Modern.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> I'm having a senior moment............. TOM?


You don't know Tom? Friendly bloke down on the corner with a trench coat full of watches.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

This Alpina quartz looks pretty tempting at $299.00 from Touch of Modern. Anyone know if it's ever been lower ?


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Touch of modern also has the ALPINA ALPINER 4 GMT both black and white faces for $759. Almost bit. Think i'm gonna wait to see if they get lower on black friday


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

stage12m said:


> Touch of modern also has the ALPINA ALPINER 4 GMT both black and white faces for $759. Almost bit. Think i'm gonna wait to see if they get lower on black friday
> 
> View attachment 9600210


Still couldn't decide on white or black

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

petalz said:


> Still couldn't decide on white or black
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry for my ignorance but how do you use the outer bezel?


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> I'm having a senior moment............. TOM?


ToMo to be exact:


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Just thought some of you may be interested.. sorry if already posted.

Very nice 44mm I force with leather band and an 8 case Dive watch! for 68.33

what.. not good enough.. Throw in an extra 20% with 'BEGOOD'

expires tonight . total of $63.65 with shipping and after code applied. 
got this mostly because of the Dive Case, but the watch is actually really good looking IMO.

Invicta 44mm I Force Quartz Leather Strap Watch w/ 8-Slot Dive Case









Details

Movement: Japanese Miyota 2415 Quartz
Movement Country of Origin: Japan
Case Measurements: 44mm
Thickness: 10mm
Bezel: Fixed
Crystal: Mineral
Crown: Push/Pull
Strap: Leather
Strap Measurements: 9-3/4" L x 22mm W
Clasp: Buckle
Maximum Wrist Size: 8-3/4"
Water Resistance: 5 ATM - 50 meters - 165 feet
Weight: 2 oz
Watch Country of Origin: Japan
Additional Information: Watch comes packaged in an Invicta eight-slot dive case with instruction manual and warranty information.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dumpweed said:


> ToMo to be exact:
> 
> View attachment 9600394


ToMo FTW.

IMHO.

)


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

janusspiritius said:


> sorry for my ignorance but how do you use the outer bezel?


This video explains the bezel: 




Someone asked about the black or white, I've had the same thoughts. Two reviews I have read said the black dial was easier to read (though the contrast on the white looks awesome to me).


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

rudesiggy said:


> This video explains the bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was me. I still can't decide. Yes black may have better legibility and wears smaller I guess. Alto I noticed a lot more ppl buying the white.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

janusspiritius said:


> sorry for my ignorance but how do you use the outer bezel?


Let me google that for you


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

I had to go with


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This deal appears to be for Australia maybe NZ. eGlobal Digital has the Seiko Automatic SRP779K1 for AU$312.55 delivered. 
There is a post on Ozbargain about the deal. They also have the Seiko SKX007K2 for AU$227.05 delivered.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> I had to go with


I couldn't resist the AL-710. 10% off in addition to the sale price and befrugal cashback


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Can anyone speak to the true wearability and size of the 44mm Alpiner 4 chronographs? Very few reviews actually say much about its big size or wearability.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

cfcfan81 said:


> I had to go with


Congrats, that's a cool and unique piece. I love the huge crown, the fitted rubber strap, the dual subdials... am I correct in that there is no running seconds hand?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

daschlag said:


> Congrats, that's a cool and unique piece. I love the huge crown, the fitted rubber strap, the dual subdials... am I correct in that there is no running seconds hand?


You would be correct!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

sharptools said:


> I couldn't resist the AL-710. 10% off in addition to the sale price and befrugal cashback
> 
> View attachment 9601426


10%, was that !t tom, and if so where did you get the code, or is an account specific code?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> And SKX009 comes out to $136: https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e
> 
> Good deals on Seiko solar divers as well.


That's so much watch for the price. Very durable and versatile. Great first dive watch, great first automatic. I have that, as well as the excellent solar 'pepsi' bezel version in a chronograph. The 009 is great 'as is' but the chrono somehow pulls off a full chrono dial and date without being too big or too 'busy'--it's sporty, yet easy to read. Either watch is a great daily wearer, but also makes a great gift for sure

I don't recall the 009 ever at such a low price--I paid more for mine IN Asia (on a rubber strap!) 15 or so years ago! And while the color's have faded and I've nicked up the hardlex a bit from wearing it without a a care, it's still running strong.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> The expensive one is a Japan market model, whereas the other is international.
> The Japan model has Arabic/عربي weekday naming along with English, instead of Spanish/English. Also, it has a small "Made in Japan" text on the dial behind chapter ring.
> 
> Other than that they are 100% identical. No difference in quality or anything else.


Yup, one says "Made in Japan"--the lesser priced, but otherwise identical model says "Movement, Japan". Some feel there's bragging rights with the "Made in Japan" script, but for me (based on what reputable Asian dealers have told me) with Seikos, you're just as well off buying the lower priced. "Movement, Japan" model.

I figured if a dealer is telling me that an essentially identical, but less expensive Seiko --with box, warranty card etc., is just as good, that's good enough for me.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Canyon55 said:


> 10%, was that !t tom, and if so where did you get the code, or is an account specific code?


. It is was a code for my account.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

stage12m said:


> Touch of modern also has the ALPINA ALPINER 4 GMT both black and white faces for $759. Almost bit. Think i'm gonna wait to see if they get lower on black friday
> 
> View attachment 9600210


I got this--it's really a 'silverish' white dial. I like it a lot, but if I were to do it again, I'd order it with the black dial. It's such clean design in either color, but, the red 'pops' a bit more against the black dial. The black just is tad bit dressier and more elegant overall. You really can't go wrong either way as it's a nice watch. (although mine runs a bit fast--the same amount each day, which can be regulated)

I tend to steer away from automatic chronographs, but the black Alpiner Chrono AL-860, from the same collection, is smokin hot I think.

Alpina 1883 Genève, Alpina Watches, Collection, alpiner, Chronograph 4, Automatic Chronograph











If *that* goes to the $600 range, I'll switch from steak to tofu for a month, if that's what it takes...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Just thought some of you may be interested.. sorry if already posted.
> 
> Very nice 44mm I force with leather band and an 8 case Dive watch! for 68.33
> 
> ...


Makes me think of the times I gave my kids toys I picked out for Christmas presents and they played more with the boxes than with the toys.

It's been a long time since I bought an Invicta and this does seem to be a deal, and I'll admit Invicta makes a pretty good box compared to Deep Blue. Then again, Deep Blue's boxes are awful, but their watches are actually pretty good, considering....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Naviforce NF9040 ultra-affordable*



Mike_1 said:


> Naviforce NF9040 in red GBP £6.40 from seller finetech007 on ebay UK. (Other colours are £12.51).


I don't think these have much in the way of anti reflective coatings on their crystals...


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was tempted to pull the trigger on this:








at ToMo until I reread the specs: 50mm! Who can pull off a 50mm watch???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

He can











all74 said:


> I was tempted to pull the trigger on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

all74 said:


> Who can pull off a 50mm watch???


Wear it over your flight suit - instant 12" wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Londo Mollari said:


> Wear it over your flight suit - instant 12" wrist.


Or over a wetsuit


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

In cooler weather when I have on a sweatshirt , I wear one of my larger watches on the outside.

It's my own fashion trend . I call it "WATCH OUT"

So when you see it on the cover of GQ you know where it came from.



all74 said:


> I was tempted to pull the trigger on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> Let me google that for you


Meh. It wasn't apparent or obvious that it's a compass bezel.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My Davidoff from Amazon.it shipped by UPS. I paid for expedited shipping, so it's supposed to be here in a few days. Hope I don't get hit with massive duties.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Robangel said:


> That's so much watch for the price. Very durable and versatile. Great first dive watch, great first automatic. I have that, as well as the excellent solar 'pepsi' bezel version in a chronograph. The 009 is great 'as is' but the chrono somehow pulls off a full chrono dial and date without being too big or too 'busy'--it's sporty, yet easy to read. Either watch is a great daily wearer, but also makes a great gift for sure
> 
> I don't recall the 009 ever at such a low price--I paid more for mine IN Asia (on a rubber strap!) 15 or so years ago! And while the color's have faded and I've nicked up the hardlex a bit from wearing it without a a care, it's still running strong.


Remember when they were like $110 from Seiko7 on Rakuten a couple years ago - both the 007 and 009.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you bought an Alpina from TOM and you didn't get this one for $900 net, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

JOEYBONES said:


> In cooler weather when I have on a sweatshirt , I wear one of my larger watches on the outside.
> 
> It's my own fashion trend . I call it "WATCH OUT"
> 
> So when you see it on the cover of GQ you know where it came from.


This guy beat you to it.










EDIT:

This guy kicks ass.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Details
> 
> Movement: Japanese Miyota 2415 Quartz
> Movement Country of Origin: Japan
> ...


What is the lion doing to that column?


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> This guy beat you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was how everyone wore their watches. =)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Originally Posted by *mplsabdullah*  
That is actually a big thing that is making it hard for me to buy one. It just always reminds me of the serial killer.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Richard Ramirez didn't make me stop listening to AC/DC.
> 
> (Google him.)


Charles Manson and the Beatles ? (Before U2 "stole it back")


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

jisham said:


> What is the lion doing to that column?


Looks like he's Trumping that "I", hard.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

bishop9 said:


> I thought this was how everyone wore their watches. =)











EDIT: It looks like the animation may have been stripped... kinda lame without it...

Original at: http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/19200000/Reid-dr-spencer-reid-19202913-300-200.gif


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I admit to having a different opinion for a long time even after reading more experienced and seasoned collectors' views telling me otherwise... Until one day a brand new Japanese Seiko5, which cost me almost double what the K model went for, had a letter fall off from its dial after only days of wearing... At that moment, I learned my lesson.
> 
> View attachment 9596938
> 
> ...


The only Seiko to fail on me was a J model.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If you bought an Alpina from TOM and you didn't get this one for $900 net, you're doing it wrong.


The deals look good just keep in mind that they are final sale so no return if you don't like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> EDIT:
> 
> This guy kicks ass.


Lol, he also wears the frames of his sunglasses on the outside of his ears.

_He might just be crazy._ :-d


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> This guy beat you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this guy? Why does he wear it like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> This guy beat you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PloProf over the sleeve = power move.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

MontRoyal said:


> Who is this guy? Why does he wear it like that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Giovanni Agnelli, former FIAT boss.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

MontRoyal said:


> Who is this guy? Why does he wear it like that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.thegentlemenscorner.com/the-gazette/2012/09/the-ticking-issue/agnelli-and-his-wristwatch

tl;dr: Because eccentric Italian billionaire.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Lol, he also wears the frames of his sunglasses on the outside of his ears.
> 
> _He might just be crazy._ :-d


Ski goggles. You mean ski goggles.


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

"ok, I'ma ready to go outa... Mamma mia I forgota my watch! No way I'm going to unbutton this cuffa..." 

отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

cuica said:


> Giovanni Agnelli, former FIAT boss.


It's Barry Weiss's illegitimate twin brother ( from TV's Storage Wars) :-d


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

rudesiggy said:


> This video explains the bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot. 


nordwulf said:


> Let me google that for you


well, it wasn't hard but I didn't get that it was a compass bezel


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

how do you use the compass bezel when it's high noon? just sit and wait?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Remember when they were like $110 from Seiko7 on Rakuten a couple years ago - both the 007 and 009.


But would you recommend a friend to purchase from Rakuten---formerly Buy.com? Heard some bad stories and their online reviews are pretty bad.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

marquimsp said:


> "ok, I'ma ready to go outa... Mamma mia I forgota my watch! No way I'm going to unbutton this cuffa..."
> 
> отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


So a bit of research, he likes the barrel cuffs on his custom made shirts so tight that a watch won't fit under them. Hence, the watch over the sleeve. Form follows function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can any Canadians that have purchased from Touch of Modern share their experiences? Do they allow different ship and bill? I normally have my US purchases sent to my US mailbox but pay with a Canadian credit card. Most retailers will allow this. I am severely tempted by the Alpina Vintage Pilot...does anyone know if this is the lowest price for this piece? I swore I would not buy anymore watches until black Friday, but this one is making it tough for me! Oh...I noticed that the Vintage Pilot has no info for the packaging or papers like some of the other models. Can I assume that "new" means shipped with all the original materials?

Thanks and I hope all of my fellow Canadians are having a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

boze said:


> I got more than a half dozen Crotons one time and found the quality to be underwhelming. I kept a big Pepsi bezel quartz diver that I like just fine for what it is.


As a Croton expert, maybe you can explain this one on AWD for $56









Amazon says it is a Chinese automatic, but it says Japanese mov't on the dial. Other sites say it is a quartz, some specifically say a Miyota 2115, but the dial says Automatic. None of the sellers agrees with any others, so there seems to be mass confusion over what this is. I would say that the dial is probably accurate, but I am still curious about the actual movement model number. Clearly it is not a Miyota 2115, which is quartz.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Totoro66 said:


> As a Croton expert, maybe you can explain this one on AWD for $56


=) My approach to Amazon is to just buy it and see. And it's true that I stick to Prime stuff since free returns and a UPS on the way to the gym makes it easy. Sorry not to be more help!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

ToM description states that it's an automatic, but picture of movement clearly shows that it's manual/hand wind only.



all74 said:


> I was tempted to pull the trigger on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> EDIT:
> 
> This guy kicks ass.


LOL!

He's so cool he wears the ends of his glasses over top of his ears.

He's a strong contender for "most interesting man in the world"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Robangel said:


> But would you recommend a friend to purchase from Rakuten---formerly Buy.com? Heard some bad stories and their online reviews are pretty bad.


Depends on the seller; I believe Brandon is referring to some of the Rakuten marketplace sellers. Back in the day a lot of us bought Seikos from a seller called seiko3s, who was very reliable in the orders I placed. Probably still is, but unfortunately his prices are no longer especially competitive (for example, $184 for a SKX009).


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Air Blue "Papa Praesto" automatic in olive green for $101.09. Through Amazon with free returns.

https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Praesto-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B00P2POEGE/


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Actually is was Leif Erickson that started wearing his watch on the outside. Christopher Columbus got the idea from Leif and I stole it From Columbus.

I may trademark the phrase "Watch Out" now that I know there are so many competitors



brandon\ said:


> This guy beat you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

all74 said:


> LOL!
> 
> He's so cool he wears the ends of his glasses over top of his ears.
> 
> He's a strong contender for "most interesting man in the world"


Well, at least he's wearing his underwear the proper way :-d


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

janusspiritius said:


> thanks a lot.
> 
> well, it wasn't hard but I didn't get that it was a compass bezel


Great looking, and useful still for me timing parking meters, but I don't put a lot of stock into the functionality of the compass bezel on the Alpiner 4GMT.

Even if I wanted to, I tend to get lost more at night and when it's cloudy outside.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Double post, sorry


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Is everyone on stage stores trying to put a Bulova moon watch in their cart ? I have 3 windows open and they are all locked up. 

Stage store is having a 50% off sale with coupon "SALE" and 10% from befrugal.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

JOEYBONES said:


> Is everyone on stage stores trying to put a Bulova moon watch in their cart ? I have 3 windows open and they are all locked up.
> 
> Stage store is having a 50% off sale with coupon "SALE" and 10% from befrugal.


Try "SAIL"


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Sorry I was typing in a hurry. But I can't even get far enough to put in the code. The window freezes when I tried to add it to my cart.



towne said:


> Try "SAIL"


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

It worked for me (though I already have one, I just wanted to test it.) Using the Chrome browser I went to stage.com, searched for the Bulova Moon Watch 96B251, then clicked on the shopping bag and put in the code SAIL

Seems like this online only deal will end at the end of the day.

No one else has this watch for anything close to $275 and even on re-sale sites, used ones sell for more.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Robangel said:


> But would you recommend a friend to purchase from Rakuten---formerly Buy.com? Heard some bad stories and their online reviews are pretty bad.


Like uvalaw2005 said, it depends on the seller's reliability. And Seiko3s, from first hand experience is a very reliably seller by everyone's testament, including mine.
They refunded me with shipping back charges which were crazy high from Saudi Arabia [$55] to return a wrong Seiko5 model they sent me, and dispatched the correct watch as soon I sent them the returning package tracking number. No questions asked, just excellent service.

Other people who occasionally got bad watches, also got immediately compensated and dealt with. It can't get more exemplary than this.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

While still a really good price at $101.09, some color variants were in the $90's last month and down to the $70's a few months ago (actually, $74.63, which is what I got it for in June for this same colorway).



WorthTheWrist said:


> Air Blue "Papa Praesto" automatic in olive green for $101.09. Through Amazon with free returns.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Praesto-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B00P2POEGE/
> 
> View attachment 9605746


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

marquimsp said:


> "ok, I'ma ready to go outa... Mamma mia I forgota my watch! No way I'm going to unbutton this cuffa..."
> 
> отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


I like the combination of pseudo Anglo-Italian combined with the Russian in your signature. It's a global experience in one post!


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

thechin said:


> Well, at least he's wearing his underwear the proper way :-d


No, no, no - that's the kind of man that's commando all the way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Robangel said:


> But would you recommend a friend to purchase from Rakuten---formerly Buy.com? Heard some bad stories and their online reviews are pretty bad.


Hell yeah. I bought a 007, 009, Sumo, SARB and SARG from Seiko7 on Rakuten Japan.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Citizen BL5250-02L for $174.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171455163212

Looks like a good deal at first look...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Like uvalaw2005 said, it depends on the seller's reliability. And Seiko3s, from first hand experience is a very reliably seller by everyone's testament, including mine.
> They refunded me with shipping back charges which were crazy high from Saudi Arabia [$55] to return a wrong Seiko5 model they sent me, and dispatched the correct watch as soon I sent them the returning package tracking number. No questions asked, just excellent service.
> 
> Other people who occasionally got bad watches, also got immediately compensated and dealt with. It can't get more exemplary than this.


I would agree that this is a reliable seller. The only thing I would bring up is that sometimes because of the time difference and language barrier it may take up to 48 hours to get a response back to a question.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

ki6h said:


> It worked for me (though I already have one, I just wanted to test it.) Using the Chrome browser I went to stage.com, searched for the Bulova Moon Watch 96B251, then clicked on the shopping bag and put in the code SAIL
> 
> Seems like this online only deal will end at the end of the day.
> 
> No one else has this watch for anything close to $275 and even on re-sale sites, used ones sell for more.


Looks like BeFrugal has bonus cash back at Stage for their double CB event. 10%. By my math, that takes the UHF Military down to $180 net of rebate. That seems like a good deal, although that's not a watch I've kept track of.

EDIT: Darn, they also have a bunch of G-Shocks and Tough Solars that are eligible for this deal. Including the GWM-530A (atomic, solar, 200M) for $58.50 net.

http://www.stage.com/store/product/casio-g-shock-atomic-solar-black-resin-digital-watch/330915/


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Jomashop has a handful of Raymond Weil watches on sale. The stainless steel Maestro has been marked down from $2,650 to $699, and it's $549 shipped with code *JDRWL150.*

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-2846-st-00659.html


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Looks like BeFrugal has bonus cash back at Stage for their double CB event. 10%. By my math, that takes the UHF Military down to $180 net of rebate. That seems like a good deal, although that's not a watch I've kept track of.


For UHF military try your local tjmax i got mine for 69









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

halaku said:


> For UHF military try your local tjmax i got mine for 69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The TJ Maxx around me all suck and don't carry anything but fashion junk. :-(


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

halaku said:


> For UHF military try your local tjmax i got mine for 69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one has Can be bought for $124 (with canvas strap) on eBay, I think it is the same watch. The moon watch is a killer deal but I'm not certain that the rest of the Bulovas are great deals. Check out seller watcheshalfprice on eBay to compare. Several here have purchased from this seller with good results.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Lol, he also wears the frames of his sunglasses on the outside of his ears.
> 
> _He might just be crazy._ :-d


You're only crazy if you do this and you are poor - if you're rich, you are eccentric and a trend setter! I've dealt with both = the only difference is a few $100K....
If he was wearing those free sunglasses that come with a bottle of rum from the liquor store, and a Ed Hardy watch, he's probably just out on a day pass....:-d


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I like the combination of pseudo Anglo-Italian combined with the Russian in your signature. It's a global experience in one post!


especially considering I'm Brazilian lol...

отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...tic-ss-black-dial-ss-eterna-11841741400178fra this's doesn't seem a bad price for an automatic Eterna. Not sure on the movement contained within but....


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dup.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Been discussed already in some detail a few pages back (however, you're correct. the price is outstanding. And it's an ETA 2895-2. And...if you're serious about purchasing it, do so through The Watchery via BeFrugal to get the best price).



Mrxnyc said:


> Men's Airforce Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches this's doesn't seem a bad price for an automatic Eterna. Not sure on the movement contained within but....


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Not a deal but, for the A-15 owners looking for a normal size strap alternative, this deBeer distressed leather comes close in style and color.










http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/debeer-sport-chrono-leather-havana/

Meanwhile, I'm enjoying a different look with this Hadley Roma sailcloth style&#8230;










http://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/hadley-roma-ms744-sailcloth-style-black-orange-stitch/

Since my wife called it a Halloween watch when she first saw it, this completes the look. And it _is_ October.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

ki6h said:


> It worked for me (though I already have one, I just wanted to test it.) Using the Chrome browser I went to stage.com, searched for the Bulova Moon Watch 96B251, then clicked on the shopping bag and put in the code SAIL
> 
> Seems like this online only deal will end at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> My Davidoff from Amazon.it shipped by UPS. I paid for expedited shipping, so it's supposed to be here in a few days. Hope I don't get hit with massive duties.


Pics please, and details on size as I've read it's 40mm and not 44mm

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

redtissot said:


> Pics please, and details on size as I've read it's 40mm and not 44mm
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Davidoff's site says it is 45mm. The GMT model is 43mm.

Delivery is scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Been discussed already in some detail a few pages back (however, you're correct. the price is outstanding. And it's an ETA 2895-2. And...if you're serious about purchasing it, do so through The Watchery via BeFrugal to get the best price).


Oops. Thanks for the note....I've been off the bargains page for a while. May well have to pick one up....


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Not a deal but, for the A-15 owners looking for a normal size strap alternative, this deBeer distressed leather comes close in style and color.
> DeBeer Sport Distressed Leather Havana
> Meanwhile, I'm enjoying a different look with this Hadley Roma sailcloth style&#8230;
> Hadley-Roma MS 744 Sailcloth Style Black Orange-Stitch
> Since my wife called it a Halloween watch when she first saw it, this completes the look. And it _is_ October.


Beautiful combinations. It's amazing how you can easily dress it up or down by the strap. It's such a versatile watch!
I'm currently wearing mine on This Hirsch that I got for $15 when someone posted it here, and I have it with this aftermarket deployment buckle:
_ali[E]xpress[dot]com/item/316L-S-S-Butterfly-Deployant-Clasp-10mm-12mm-14mm-16mm-18mm-20mm-22mm-Double-Push-Watch/1104439670.html_
Which I think is a *must have *for every watch enthusiast. The quality and comfort is just too good to pass up for anything else.

So far I've wore the A-15 with every strap I have, and it doesn't look bad on anything. This is especially great with the lug holes, what a God send! I'm currently waiting on a matte olive-green strap from ali[]express and I can't wait to see how it turns out.

By the way, lots of good stuff on A-Express and I've received ~20 packages with zero issues so far. I honestly don't understand why it's been looked upon here as a scheme-place. Just make sure the seller has good feedback as you do with eBay or any online market place. Their customer protection plan is straight-forward too.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Like uvalaw2005 said, it depends on the seller's reliability. And Seiko3s, from first hand experience is a very reliably seller by everyone's testament, including mine.
> They refunded me with shipping back charges which were crazy high from Saudi Arabia [$55] to return a wrong Seiko5 model they sent me, and dispatched the correct watch as soon I sent them the returning package tracking number. No questions asked, just excellent service.
> 
> Other people who occasionally got bad watches, also got immediately compensated and dealt with. It can't get more exemplary than this.


That's great, "exemplary' sounds like the right word there. My query was put out here without me having dealt with Rakuten personally. I do recall them purchasing Buy.com, a troubled company who's stock price went from about $14 initially, to about $37, then down to about a dollar, as I recall. They had a tough time trying to go toe to toe with Amazon. It left a mess at Buy.com, and not the prettiest scenario for Ratuken walk in to.

Looking closer, I see Ratkuten's become a pretty big player internationally and while just like Amazon (who's praises we often extoll) it has occasional problems, it seems to handle them efficiently and ethically. That's not easy when you're over thousands of dealers and millions of purchases. Back in 2013, they handled some credit card issues stemming from some of their dealers and they came away looking very good in how they handled it.

But having been a victim where a 'bargain' focused company ran with my credit card, putting forth odd charges, sending me ridiculous things I hadn't ordered, gave me pause. I remember clearly getting off an international flight in LAX and getting the call from my bank askin me 'What's been going on here?" With company's like One Sale a Day, Woot and others, I just would rather not go there--sounds silly perhaps, but the odder and less familiar a company's name is, or if their website looks unprofessional, the more I hesitate. I sense the members here are also wary, savvy consumers and besides things watchwise, there's a lot that can be learned here---for just one instance, I knew basically nothing about most of the cash back sites until I stumbled onto thus site. Thanks.

But as for Ratuken and certainly Seiko3s, what I once saw as more like a door best not opened, now appears more like a window of opportunity.

Like Ferris Bueller said:

"Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it." (And listen too...)


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> Well, at least he's wearing his underwear the proper way :-d


Did you peek in there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Not a deal but, for the A-15 owners looking for a normal size strap alternative, this deBeer distressed leather comes close in style and color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch is beautiful! What kind is it?

Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BookBoy said:


> This watch is beautiful! What kind is it?
> 
> Thanks!


Bulova A-15


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Tissot automatic 42X13mm chronograph $439 ! ...http://www.jomadeals.com/luxury

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BookBoy said:


> This watch is beautiful! What kind is it?
> 
> Thanks!


Bulova 63A119, a limited edition that's all but gone now, sorry.

The recent saga begins here:

Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=2728537&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## tmac6767 (Dec 7, 2012)

qrocks said:


> ki6h said:
> 
> 
> > It worked for me (though I already have one, I just wanted to test it.) Using the Chrome browser I went to stage.com, searched for the Bulova Moon Watch 96B251, then clicked on the shopping bag and put in the code SAIL
> ...


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Barry S said:


> Bulova 63A119, a limited edition that's all but gone now, sorry.
> 
> The recent saga begins here:
> 
> ...


Great watch! I happened to see that post and take advantage of it. I wore it today, oddly. No pic, though, sorry.

BTW, I wish all straps were that long.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

all74 said:


> I was tempted to pull the trigger on this:
> at ToMo until I reread the specs: 50mm! Who can pull off a 50mm watch???
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, hopefully I can! I just ordered a 50mm Weide 5205 and am hoping that it comes in this week's mail. I am told that sometimes bigger is better...

Glen


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

ewatches.com has the Technomarine - Men's Manta Neo Classic Diamond Chrono SS Silver-Tone Dial for $119.99 - EWFALL10 take another 10 bucks off and BeFrugal another 7%. I bought a similar model 7 or 8 years ago and was amaze with the quality of the bracelet and finish of the case.

TechnoMarine Men's Manta Neo Classic Diamond Chrono SS Silver-Tone DialTechnoMarine TM-215009 Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This was on SD. A Stuhrling that looks like an AVI-8 for $29.62.

https://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B016J1CMQS/


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok. You guys are killin me. I don't really buy new watches, more of a vintage 70's era collector, but the Watch Station deal on the new Zodiac Sea Dragon Automatic Chrono was too good to pass up. Not a fossil fan, but love the Zodiac brand and what there doing with their heritage line. $774 in with new member sign up and bfrugal. Arrives this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone want to talk me out of this one?










Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone want to talk me out of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Double fail

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Damn. Not working.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone want to talk me out of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.  I prefer the blue and yellow one myself though.

They also have this one, which works out to about $375 shipped to the US.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I would like to see how this oval design looks on the wrist. It's 48x40 of I remember correctly.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Argh.... I was aiming for the jet.com skx009 at 135usd.Just setup my us forwarding account and the last 2 unit is gone T.T, and it was on bracelet. 

if anyone found any good deal for the 009 or the 007 on bracelet let us all know. Thanks!


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> Ok. You guys are killin me. I don't really buy new watches, more of a vintage 70's era collector, but the Watch Station deal on the new Zodiac Sea Dragon Automatic Chrono was too good to pass up. Not a fossil fan, but love the Zodiac brand and what there doing with their heritage line. $774 in with new member sign up and bfrugal. Arrives this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the purchase, that is a fine looking watch. The Zodiac sale at Watchstation is calling to me also, even though I've promised myself I'd buy nothing until black friday sales hit. With the 15% off that beautimus Super Seawolf can be had for <$400 and that is hard to turn down...


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

czmperbc said:


> Well, hopefully I can! I just ordered a 50mm Weide 5205 and am hoping that it comes in this week's mail. I am told that sometimes bigger is better...
> 
> Glen


I'd love to see a wrist-shot once you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice price on this one. The next-best price I see is an eBayer who has them on a special sale for $150 more.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This was on SD. A Stuhrling that looks like an AVI-8 for $29.62.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B016J1CMQS/


Thanks - nice looking low priced watch - particularly like the small dial hands


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Very reasonable price on the 38mm Frederique Constant Classics (FC-303MC3P6) at $400 from Flying Fashion, fulfilled by Amazon.








(image from Frederique Constant website)

That's about $100 less than anywhere else I found and $75 less than the historical best price from the camels.

Classic styling, well-proportioned, textured silver dial, modified 2824 movement, AR sapphire and pretty thin at 10mm. IMO, this has better balance than the 40 mm automatic (C4) version, though it might wear small for some here on WUS. But if you can pull off a 38mm Khaki Field and are looking for a guilloche-textured dress watch, this might an interesting option.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Great prices on Mondaine watches posted on SD. Easier to just link to the post. $249 for an automatic.

MONDAINE Automatic Watches (Railways Retro) and Smartwatch Watches (Helvetica No 1 Bold) - $249 Shipped after code - Slickdeals.net


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Great prices on Mondaine watches posted on SD. Easier to just link to the post. $249 for an automatic.
> 
> MONDAINE Automatic Watches (Railways Retro) and Smartwatch Watches (Helvetica No 1 Bold) - $249 Shipped after code - Slickdeals.net


Piggybacking on your deal, Joma has the white dial, red leather strap Mondaine Stop2Go with jumping minute for $200. Lowest I've seen. Any way to get it cheaper?


----------



## footie (Nov 12, 2013)

WatchNut22 said:


> Ok. You guys are killin me. I don't really buy new watches, more of a vintage 70's era collector, but the Watch Station deal on the new Zodiac Sea Dragon Automatic Chrono was too good to pass up. Not a fossil fan, but love the Zodiac brand and what there doing with their heritage line. $774 in with new member sign up and bfrugal. Arrives this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please post photos when you get it. There are like zero real life pics out there! I was very tempted by this deal.


----------



## Juspoole (Sep 10, 2015)

+1 on pictures of the zodiac. I was very close to jumping on that. Especially with those sub dials and being a bit different. Hoping it goes on sale again on Black Friday. 

Hell I need to start saving up now for the deals that I will hopefully find during that time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

NOS I think but at £155:

"Eterna" Silver Tone Link Strap Watch - TK Maxx


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sure the eterna was £499 the other day

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow! Too bad they don't ship to 'Merica, since it would be about $90 cheaper than The Watchery after tax and with all discounts/cash back applied.



Alansmithee said:


> NOS I think but at £155:
> 
> "Eterna" Silver Tone Link Strap Watch - TK Maxx


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Where can this be found?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

yoginasser said:


> Where can this be found?


https://www.amazon.it/Automatico-Davidoff-Analogico-cinturino-20531/dp/B01L1BIGXY/

Add it to your cart to see the final price without VAT and with shipping. About $420 total.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

*Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression* in green or red mineral bezel and sapphire crystal is going for $382, free shipping.

A real deal classic that puts other 'deals' in perspective.

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression ZO9253 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

Via SlickDeals.....

*Eterna Watches: Men's Airforce Automatic $225, Men's Monterey $275 & More + Free Shipping*
TheWatchery.com has a few Men's Eterna Watches on sale. Save an extra $25 when you apply promo code *25SLICKDEALS*. Shipping is free.

Prices after *25SLICKDEALS*


Eterna Men's Airforce Automatic SS Watch w/ Screw-Down Crown [thewatchery.com] (11841741400178FRA) *$224.99*
Eterna Men's Galaxis Watch w/ Blue Dial [thewatchery.com] (11310741790110FRA)* $224.99*
Eterna Men's Monterey Watch w/ Screw-Down Crown [thewatchery.com](11160041400165FRA) *$274.99*

As much as I'm not crazy about the bezel on that Airforce, it's really hard to resist at that price!!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> Via SlickDeals.....
> 
> *Eterna Watches: Men's Airforce Automatic $225, Men's Monterey $275 & More + Free Shipping*
> TheWatchery.com has a few Men's Eterna Watches on sale. Save an extra $25 when you apply promo code *25SLICKDEALS*. Shipping is free.
> ...


I am thinking the same thing...but 39mm case with that bezel is keeping me from buying.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

I ordered the Bulova Moonwatch from Stage today for 50% off -- paid $292 with tax and free shipping. I just couldn't pass it up. LOL


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Piggybacking on your deal, Joma has the white dial, red leather strap Mondaine Stop2Go with jumping minute for $200. Lowest I've seen. Any way to get it cheaper?


Wow! Best price yet on a Stop2go. I happily paid $342 last year - and I still love it.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RiverRat said:


> Very reasonable price on the 38mm Frederique Constant Classics (FC-303MC3P6) at $400 from Flying Fashion, fulfilled by Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 9614826
> 
> ...


Dude thanks for this. I own the 40mm gold (plated) version. It was a gift from my brother. I really liked it at first, great looking watch. But over time I got to hate that I owned a faux gold watch. annnnd I have found that 38mm is a sweet spot for me, especially for a dress watch.

ANNND the 40mm version has 22mm lugs. I mean wtf. Do you have any idea how hard it is to find a thin and classy 22mm strap for a thin and light dress watch? It's pretty much impossible.

So I bought this, and barring any complications I'll be selling my gold one. And my brother will understand. He's a practical man.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Keyzard said:


> Via SlickDeals.....
> 
> 
> As much as I'm not crazy about the bezel on that Airforce, it's really hard to resist at that price!!


 Never buy a thing you do not want, because it is cheap, it will be dear to you. 
 *CANONS OF CONDUCT IN LIFE - Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Wow! Best price yet on a Stop2go. I happily paid $342 last year - and I still love it.


Tempting..verry tempting.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Wow! Best price yet on a Stop2go. I happily paid $342 last year - and I still love it.


Tempting..verry tempting.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone want to talk me out of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, okay&#8230;

It's ugly. Don't buy it.

There. Job done.

(I say that in jest and sarcastically. To each their own. And maybe it's stunning in the flesh. These stock photos can make any watch look absolutely terrible.)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Tempting..verry tempting.


It is, isn't it?! The cheapest I've seen prior was teh PVD version on ebay for $250 and I thought hat was a deal, but I wanted the white which was going for $299 on ebay also. I almost bid on a used one with a good amount of marks on it, but forgot and it only had one bid and sold for $180. I think this is a great deal, just wish there was a coupon or cashback to make it sweeter.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

http://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cata...hite-dial-black-leather-mens-watch-spc131.jpg

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-spc131.html

$120 on Jomashop after xcslv5 coupon (Slickdeals). Anyone have experience with this watch? It look good in person?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Piggybacking on your deal, Joma has the white dial, red leather strap Mondaine Stop2Go with jumping minute for $200. Lowest I've seen. Any way to get it cheaper?


if i did not have another version of the Mondaine watch i would buy this one. that is just the coolest movement. it is still very tempting.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Keyzard said:


> Via SlickDeals.....
> 
> *Eterna Watches: Men's Airforce Automatic $225, Men's Monterey $275 & More + Free Shipping*
> TheWatchery.com has a few Men's Eterna Watches on sale. Save an extra $25 when you apply promo code *25SLICKDEALS*. Shipping is free.
> ...


For the Airforce: Use code COLUMBUS20 instead of SlickDeal's code to make sure BeFrugal cash back goes through.

Regarding the watch itself, I actually consider getting it for this price, but after learning that it has an outdated movement that was in production for only 3 years [1997-2000] before improving it to the "-2" variant, and learning that it has regular luminova, I knew I won't wear it that often.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

This week's JomaShop sales are horrible(sic)... 
A Tag Heuer Monaco 33% off, so it's under $4000, Eterna and Mondaine watches on for great prices too at around 60% off... The Tag is one of my grail watches, and I like Eterna and Mondaine in general, but alas, the remainder of my watch budget for the next 6 months went to Doc's Nth pre-order event (Azores - vanilla) and I'm committed to the F72 watch project... so nothing more for me in 2016. 
(sorry I didn't include the links... it's just too painful)


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Piggybacking on your deal, Joma has the white dial, red leather strap Mondaine Stop2Go with jumping minute for $200. Lowest I've seen. Any way to get it cheaper?


Aw crap, waited too long, sold out =(


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

I was all ready to but the Mondaine Automatic in white, but then I saw that the black version has lume. I don't need another black-faced watch.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> For the Airforce: Use code COLUMBUS20 instead of SlickDeal's code to make sure BeFrugal cash back goes through.
> 
> Regarding the watch itself, I actually consider getting it for this price, but after learning that it has an outdated movement that was in production for only 3 years [1997-2000] before improving it to the "-2" variant, and learning that it has regular luminova, I knew I won't wear it that often.


It's basically a 2892, which makes it more of a bargain. Where did you hear it has an outdated movement?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/please-tell-me-about-eta-2895-2-movement-204995.html


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> It's basically a 2892, which makes it more of a bargain. Where did you hear it has an outdated movement?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/please-tell-me-about-eta-2895-2-movement-204995.html


I've come across this thread. They're discussing 2895-2, not 2895-1... There's not much information I could find for the -1 variant.

Like I said, the first variant [-1] was discontinued after 3 years of production. I wanted to know why they quickly stopped producing it and modified it to become -2. Couldn't find the answer anywhere in google.

I also casually read an article about someone's Hamilton that had -1, which he sent for service to Hamilton's, and they replaced the movement all together and put a -2 instead of servicing -1. Don't know what to make of this to be honest, but it's not helping the case at all.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've come across this thread. They're discussing 2895-2, not 2895-1... There's not much information I could find for the -1 variant.
> 
> Like I said, the first variant [-1] was discontinued after 3 years of production. I wanted to know why they quickly stopped producing it and modified it to become -2. Couldn't find the answer anywhere in google.
> 
> I also casually read an article about someone's Hamilton that had -1, which he sent for service to Hamilton's, and they replaced the movement all together and put a -2 instead of servicing -1. Don't know what to make of this to be honest, but it's not helping the case at all.


Maybe I'm missing something but how could this Eterna Airforce have a movement (2895-1) that was only produced from 1997-2000? Who wants a nearly 20 year old movement in their watch.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

pursuing this 2895 thing because might buy the Eterna, don't want a bum movement.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

BookBoy said:


> I ordered the Bulova Moonwatch from Stage today for 50% off -- paid $292 with tax and free shipping. I just couldn't pass it up. LOL


Thanks... what and where is stage? Tried googling but nothing


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

I dunno why I tried chrome and yahoo can't acres stage. Maybe access for selected countries only?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

petalz said:


> I dunno why I tried chrome and yahoo can't acres stage. Maybe access for selected countries only?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't access Stage at all from my PC (You don't have permission to access stage(.)com/" on this server.), but mobile access is OK.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Watches2U has the Casio W-214HC-1AVEF for US$16.90 delivered. The white model is the same price.
You need to apply the code - *W5M* There is a post on Ozbargain about it.









This would be an all time low if it was on Amazon according to Camel.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Techme said:


> I can't access Stage at all from my PC (You don't have permission to access stage(.)com/" on this server.), but mobile access is OK.[/QUOTE
> 
> Try a direct link:
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Sean779 said:


> pursuing this 2895 thing because might buy the Eterna, don't want a bum movement.


Just emailed TheWatchery. I needed a confirmation on which movement is inside. There's a chance that Eterna switched the movements in their late productions from -1 to -2.

If anyone bought this watch recently, it'd be SUPER AWESOME if he was to confirm which movement is inside.
Also, if anyone knowledgeable enough to comment on this 2895-1 vs 2895-2 mystery, please enlighten us.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Techme said:
> 
> 
> > I can't access Stage at all from my PC (You don't have permission to access stage(.)com/" on this server.), but mobile access is OK.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## tmstu (Dec 18, 2013)

Techme said:


> I can't access Stage at all from my PC (You don't have permission to access stage(.)com/" on this server.), but mobile access is OK.


They really don't want your money.

You have to use a VPN and a freight forwarder to pretend you are in the USA.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## trekkingman (May 1, 2008)

tmstu said:


> They really don't want your money.
> 
> You have to use a VPN and a freight forwarder to pretend you are in the USA.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


...and have to use a US credit card (validates against US billing address) and no Paypal option.

They really don't want international buyers.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just emailed TheWatchery. I needed a confirmation on which movement is inside. There's a chance that Eterna switched the movements in their late productions from -1 to -2.
> 
> If anyone bought this watch recently, it'd be SUPER AWESOME if he was to confirm which movement is inside.
> Also, if anyone knowledgeable enough to comment on this 2895-1 vs 2895-2 mystery, please enlighten us.


I believe there are chances of both ways, but most likely to be -2, basically because -1 is too old. Only chance that it has -1 is that Eterna found a bunch of this movements on their warehouse - I had run sometime ago into new Rado Diastar remake (was out maybe 5-7 years ago?) with the same issue - an almost ancient version of movement, had some problems with service - but all were easily solved)


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Relojes said:


> *Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression* in green or red mineral bezel and sapphire crystal is going for $382, free shipping.
> 
> A real deal classic that puts other 'deals' in perspective.
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression ZO9253 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


I went there today, literally ready to buy one of the Sea Wolfs and they have raised the prices on everything by $50. I just love when that happens.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jomashop's got a Raymond Weil Nabucco automatic chronograph, model RW-7700-TIR-05207, for $995 with coupon code 'EXRW500'

The next-closest price I see anywhere is $300 more, and a lot of places are much more. World of Watches wants $2,800 for theirs.

Titanium and fixed tachymeter bezel, which is a little different for a chrono -- in a good way, in my opinion. Definitely more dressy than rough-and-rugged, but attractive.

Raymond Weil Nabucco Black Dial Titanium Men's Watch 7700-TIR-05207 - Nabucco - Raymond Weil - Watches - Jomashop


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I got this through Gemnation about a month ago and they are still available on ToM. $479 for the white or black dial and $520 for the blue on bracelet. There even is a white dial on leather strap for only $360. Great prices for great watches. Even lower with Befrugal cashback.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-711a81fa-b1b5-41b0-8a3e-d94fa662e195










They also have a chrono version in the same style and 41.5mm size. Price of $770 seems very good as well.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Relojes said:


> *Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression* in green or red mineral bezel and sapphire crystal is going for $382, free shipping.
> 
> A real deal classic that puts other 'deals' in perspective.
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression ZO9253 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


I was a hair away from purchasing one yesterday, but didn't pull the trigger. Talked myself out of it by saying that it will probably be cheaper on Black Friday. But I agree - Even at $449 (- additional 15%) I thought it was a screaming deal.

As someone pointed out already, price went up by $50 as of today.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

thank you! grabbed one


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

Let me ask you experts, with the pound going down the cw trident c60 pro 600 is around 580 usd delivered and resized... Do you think I could get a lower price during the holiday sale or black Friday? I've searched here and there was an occasion when they were sold for around $420 but in a very discrete manner (there was even a list of the available units posted here earlier this year). 
I'm just scared that they'll stop accepting the 100UK16 coupon and then the holiday sale isn't that great. 

Thanks in advance. 

отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but how could this Eterna Airforce have a movement (2895-1) that was only produced from 1997-2000? Who wants a nearly 20 year old movement in their watch.


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Nordstrom Rack is having a Movado event today -- for 24 hours, all of their Movado watches are at least 50% off:

https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/143723


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Still ridiculously overpriced for what you get, IMO.



bfbraunlich said:


> Nordstrom Rack is having a Movado event today -- for 24 hours, all of their Movado watches are at least 50% off:
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/143723


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I got this through Gemnation about a month ago and they are still available on ToM. $479 for the white or black dial and $520 for the blue on bracelet. There even is a white dial on leather strap for only $360. Great prices for great watches. Even lower with Befrugal cashback.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-711a81fa-b1b5-41b0-8a3e-d94fa662e195
> 
> ...


21mm lug width kills it for me. Fail.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> 21mm lug width kills it for me. Fail.


Why?


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

All my leather / natos are 20 or 22mm. Don't care for the gap / bunched up. 

Also I basically have no luck with bracelets without micro adjustments.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> 21mm lug width kills it for me. Fail.


Not ideal, but not a huge issue. 22s should fit fine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Nato yeah you can maybe cram in there. More leather, tho, I believe you'd have to shave? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Nato yeah you can maybe cram in there. More leather, tho, I believe you'd have to shave?


I put THICK 22mm leather on 20mm lugs often. Works great, no shaving.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Hmm. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Regardless. It is very tempting at that price. But I have recently realized I like my pieces 40mm and under. If this would 38/39mm, I'd probably have 2.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Hmm.


22mm leather easily squeezed onto 20mm lugs


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A watch I've recently fallen for, the Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M, SBDX017, is $1,955 via a seller through Amazon. I think this is the first time I've seen it below $2,000. That price beats everybody else by at least a couple hundred, and is on-par with what used models are selling for.

https://www.amazon.com/PROSPEX-Marine-self-winding-winding-SBDX017/dp/B012FITO60

I wonder if it's going to go lower later this year?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A watch I've recently fallen for, the Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M, SBDX017, is $1,955 via a seller through Amazon. I think this is the first time I've seen it below $2,000. That price beats everybody else by at least a couple hundred, and is on-par with what used models are selling for.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PROSPEX-Marine-self-winding-winding-SBDX017/dp/B012FITO60
> 
> ...


Shew $2K for a Seiko, that's not even a Grand. That sorta money your getting into the price range of some heavy hitter brands and dive watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Davidoff showed up. Beautiful dial and case. Is anyone aware of any other cases with a similar shape?

It actually shipped from Spain rather than Italy.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> 22mm leather easily squeezed onto 20mm lugs


I know that doesn't bother some people but I can't stand putting a larger strap on smaller lugs. There are many negatives. It damages the strap and it may never fit correctly at it's intended size as a result. You can clearly see in the pic at the lug the strap is "bunched up", I just don't like that look. Often times it doesn't fit well, the strap rubs against the case, or the strap is hard to turn because it is so tight on the lugs, etc etc.

For those who are okay with it, great, but there is plenty of reason not to like it for those of us who don't. I didn't participate in this alpina sale (despite having an additional 20% off coupon) simply because the lug sizes are all odd and the watches aren't compelling enough to me on their own and I don't want to go through the hassle of getting a strap I can like that will fit a 19 or 21 mm lug.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

extra 5% than the usual "deal"


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> All my leather / natos are 20 or 22mm. Don't care for the gap / bunched up.
> 
> Also I basically have no luck with bracelets without micro adjustments.


I have a watch with 23mm lugs with a 22mm nato and you can't really even see the tiny gaps. Unless you look really close or have eagle eyes.

The bracelet on the Alpiner is very comfortable and total weight of watch and bracelet is only 138g. So I won't be switching it out with a leather strap or nato anyways. And the bracelet has half links.

But yes, there is a tiny gap with a 22mm strap on 23mm lugs.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Another Davidoff hitched a ride. The dial is a darker blue than I expected. Not quite as nice as the other one, but maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I definitely like the round case better and that looks really great. How would you compare it to other brands? More in the Eterna or Bulova section?



RyanD said:


> Another Davidoff hitched a ride. The dial is a darker blue than I expected. Not quite as nice as the other one, but maybe it will grow on me.
> 
> View attachment 9623562


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

I just cannot understand the decision making process that leads to an odd numbered lug width. I find it hard to believe that watch makers themselves are not very aware that the vast majority of straps are in even numbers of millimeters. Is it hubris or does having one more or one less millimeter on the lugs really make that much of a difference to the overall design of the watch?

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have one watch with 21mm lugs that I love and have used 20mm and 22mm straps on it. It's alright and as many have pointed out, no one will notice. However, I cannot understate how much it would add to the watch to be one of those sizes instead of 21mm. I don't even think I'd notice if it magically changed overnight.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

marquimsp said:


> Let me ask you experts, with the pound going down the cw trident c60 pro 600 is around 580 usd delivered and resized... Do you think I could get a lower price during the holiday sale or black Friday? I've searched here and there was an occasion when they were sold for around $420 but in a very discrete manner (there was even a list of the available units posted here earlier this year).
> I'm just scared that they'll stop accepting the 100UK16 coupon and then the holiday sale isn't that great.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Some of the previous sales were model-end sales at 50% off. Other sales were 20% and maybe 30% off. The C60 currently is at £400 (USD 488) before taxes and after the £100.00 discount. So that's already 20% off.

Maybe there is going to be another 30% off sale. Or maybe not. The pound may go up again. Or even go lower. On the price of a watch like this, it just isn't going to make that much of a difference. If you want to gamble, wait for the next sale. And there is always going to be a better sale eventually. Or just get the watch and enjoy it now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> I definitely like the round case better and that looks really great. How would you compare it to other brands? More in the Eterna or Bulova section?


Definitely comparable with Eterna. Better than Bulova, Hamilton, Tissot, etc. The movement has nicer finishing than a "base" 7750, but it isn't fully decorated like my Ball. The pushers have a nice feel.

Can't go wrong for the price.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Chirv said:


> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 65A106 Accu Swiss Military Collection Automatic Watch | eBay
> 
> Still no takers on this auto internal dual crown Bulova accu-swiss for the 20% off the 2nd? Comes down to $270/watch. PM me if anyone's interested in getting one, I can't be the only one wanting to take advantage of the 10% off.


Now down to $245 in cart.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

taike said:


> Now down to $245 in cart.


Welp dammit coulda saved $30. Oh well, still a great price even at $270 (plus shipping from the other user) and I'd be surprised if it goes down any further. At this price it should be an absolute no brainer. Can't wait for mine to come in.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks to whoever posted the Seiko 009 deal from Jet. At that price I couldn't turn it down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Any pictures of the 65A106 on a wrist?

Edit: Nevermind, I can't pass on it at 250. Ordered.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Minitron said:


> Thanks to whoever posted the Seiko 009 deal from Jet. At that price I couldn't turn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup! What's the black cased watch with the leather in the background?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> Any pictures of the 65A106 on a wrist?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I can't pass on it at 250. Ordered.


Even better since it'll be $245 when you check out


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

agrberg said:


> I just cannot understand the decision making process that leads to an odd numbered lug width. I find it hard to believe that watch makers themselves are not very aware that the vast majority of straps are in even numbers of millimeters. Is it hubris or does having one more or one less millimeter on the lugs really make that much of a difference to the overall design of the watch?
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention that I have one watch with 21mm lugs that I love and have used 20mm and 22mm straps on it. It's alright and as many have pointed out, no one will notice. However, I cannot understate how much it would add to the watch to be one of those sizes instead of 21mm. I don't even think I'd notice if it magically changed overnight.


I've seen some really nice 21mm bands that are reasonably priced.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

RyanD said:


> The Davidoff showed up. Beautiful dial and case. Is anyone aware of any other cases with a similar shape?
> 
> It actually shipped from Spain rather than Italy.
> 
> ...


Any import duty charged?


studiompd said:


> Even better since it'll be $245 when you check out


Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Nice pickup! What's the black cased watch with the leather in the background?


 The one on the top left is a Casio MDV106 on a Lakehouse Leathers strap.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

NYAndrew said:


> Any import duty charged?


No duties. I just noticed that the description on the UPS shipping label is "digital camera". I just had to do something similar at FedEx. Shipping companies don't like watches.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Is the case,/ bezel thicker on left side? 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hard to find in other locations now, but from what I can gather, this is a really good price: Edox Class1 date automatics, models:

80079-3-NIN








And 80079-3-AIN2








300m water resistance, bracelet and I presume an ETA movement. *$477.52* based on the current exchange rate for the Japanese yen.

NUMBER11 | Rakuten Global Market: Edox class one デイトオートマ TIC EDOX Class1 Date Automatic 80079-3-NIN, NIN2, AIN2 overseas regular store products

There's this poorly-translated bit:

* EDOX high popularity, a scarce commodity in stock occasionally to make it to. Next stock will be determined so please forgive me is out of stock.

 but I'm taking that to mean that it's in stock now, but don't get upset if it goes out while you're ordering. I base that on the fact that one of the three models listed is no longer clickable, meaning that one is out-of-stock.


----------



## Nzshadow (Feb 13, 2016)

Jomashop's latest email.

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A watch I've recently fallen for, the Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M, SBDX017, is $1,955 via a seller through Amazon. I think this is the first time I've seen it below $2,000. That price beats everybody else by at least a couple hundred, and is on-par with what used models are selling for.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/PROSPEX-Marine-self-winding-winding-SBDX017/dp/B012FITO60
> 
> ...


The yen been strengthening for nearly the last 9 months. I would not expect retail prices to go lower in the short term and by that I mean at least the next year.

This guy has been trying to sell his on the forums for almost the last 5 months

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3531290

I would expect to see several more lightly used versions show up on the forums in the $1,600 range as well over the next few months.

One with a few blemishes on it just sold for $1,200

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

taike said:


> Now down to $245 in cart.


Had to pull the trigger on that. Great price for a 2824-based auto, and, you guys will think I'm nuts, but it's PERFECT for a mod I've had planned forever or so. b-)


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> I have a watch with 23mm lugs with a 22mm nato and you can't really even see the tiny gaps. Unless you look really close or have eagle eyes.
> 
> The bracelet on the Alpiner is very comfortable and total weight of watch and bracelet is only 138g. So I won't be switching it out with a leather strap or nato anyways. And the bracelet has half links.
> 
> But yes, there is a tiny gap with a 22mm strap on 23mm lugs.


Am I the only one who takes a pair of pliers to 19mm leather band and keeps pressing and flattening till it fits perfectly in 20mm lug space?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Am I the only one who takes a pair of pliers to 19mm leather band and keeps pressing and flattening till it fits perfectly in 20mm lug space?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip, Sabadabadoo. But I'm internally preparing to read some whining and complaining on why that and any other solutions are not "ideal"; whatever that means.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hard to find in other locations now, but from what I can gather, this is a really good price: Edox Class1 date automatics, models:
> 
> 80079-3-NIN
> 
> ...


Love the racing seat box.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Just emailed TheWatchery. I needed a confirmation on which movement is inside. There's a chance that Eterna switched the movements in their late productions from -1 to -2.
> 
> If anyone bought this watch recently, it'd be SUPER AWESOME if he was to confirm which movement is inside.
> Also, if anyone knowledgeable enough to comment on this 2895-1 vs 2895-2 mystery, please enlighten us.


TheWatchery's support responded:

""
_ Hello,
_
_Thank you for your time, I will be happy to help. Unfortunately we are unaware of the actual movement the watch has, expect that it is automatic. Sorry about that._
""

I just sent Eterna an email as well. We shall see.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Hopefully the increased Zodiac sale prices at Watch Station indicates a sale coming up with a juicy 20-30% off coupon. Even after coupon, it all usually nets out to be the same as when the price is lowest + the 15% off newsletter subscription coupon.

For 19mm and 21mm straps, I've used The Watch Boys which worked out well. They have some aimed at IWC Pilots which have odd lugs too. Not the cheapest but not many options for the odd lug sizes. Also, I think most watch companies assume you'll be wearing the stock bracelet/band as it seems to be more of a WIS thing to swap out straps since most people have no clue how and would rather not go down to a jeweler every time they want it done. I for sure didn't care about swapping straps before falling upon this forum many years ago.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Am I the only one who takes a pair of pliers to 19mm leather band and keeps pressing and flattening till it fits perfectly in 20mm lug space?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I would imagine you are.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Karkarov said:


> I know that doesn't bother some people but I can't stand putting a larger strap on smaller lugs. There are many negatives. It damages the strap and it may never fit correctly at it's intended size as a result. You can clearly see in the pic at the lug the strap is "bunched up", I just don't like that look. Often times it doesn't fit well, the strap rubs against the case, or the strap is hard to turn because it is so tight on the lugs, etc etc.
> 
> For those who are okay with it, great, but there is plenty of reason not to like it for those of us who don't. I didn't participate in this alpina sale (despite having an additional 20% off coupon) simply because the lug sizes are all odd and the watches aren't compelling enough to me on their own and I don't want to go through the hassle of getting a strap I can like that will fit a 19 or 21 mm lug.


The strap is not really 'damaged' when pinched to fit 1mm or 2mm smaller lugs. Leather compresses and extends easily and I've been pinching my 20mm leather straps onto my 19mm watches for almost 4 years now with zero issues. The straps don't have to turn when they are worn, yet they do turn easily even when compressed. I guess you haven't done it yourself to see it.

As for the look, it's hardly noticeable in my opinion... In the end, let's not forget that straps are just straps.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

RyanD said:


> The Davidoff showed up. Beautiful dial and case. Is anyone aware of any other cases with a similar shape?
> 
> It actually shipped from Spain rather than Italy.
> 
> ...


I'd love a few more pics and maybe a mini review. Impossible to find any info on these, and mine isn't set to ship for 4-6 weeks!


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

RyanD said:


> The Davidoff showed up. Beautiful dial and case. Is anyone aware of any other cases with a similar shape?
> 
> It actually shipped from Spain rather than Italy.
> 
> ...


I'd love a few more pics and maybe a mini review. Impossible to find any info on these, and mine isn't set to ship for 4-6 weeks!


----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

THANKS to whomever posted that jet dot com deal on the SKX's!! 
My very first 009 on Jubilee... This just arrived today along with other stuff... but I'm really giving this a go and trying to figure out whether this is made redundant by the PADI pepsi turtle. Trying to figure out whether I'll wear both pepsi bezels! I gotta say I am seeing what the hoopla is all about! It FEELS really good! More than I expected! Especially on the jubilee!!


----------



## scoff (Aug 20, 2008)

Victorinox Alpnach Auto Chrono Watch ETA 7750 for $500 @massdrop


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> The strap is not really 'damaged' when pinched to fit 1mm or 2mm smaller lugs. Leather compresses and extends easily and I've been pinching my 20mm leather straps onto my 19mm watches for almost 4 years now with zero issues. The straps don't have to turn when they are worn, yet they do turn easily even when compressed. I guess you haven't done it yourself to see it.
> 
> As for the look, it's hardly noticeable in my opinion... In the end, let's not forget that straps are just straps.


No I have done it before, the first, and last time I bought a watch without confirming lug size it turned out to be a 19mm. Just remember, different strokes for different folks. I probably put a lot more into my straps than most watch wearers do. I only have one watch I wear regularly that is on it's original strap, and I have many straps that cost a decent amount. In fact I have one custom made strap that cost more than what I paid for my Bulova Moon Watch. So again, I can understand why some people are okay with fitting the wrong strap size to a lug, just understand there are good reasons not to do it as well.

It is all about the individual, there is no wrong answer.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Had to pull the trigger on that. Great price for a 2824-based auto, and, you guys will think I'm nuts, but it's PERFECT for a mod I've had planned forever or so. b-)


Did anyone ever confirm that the normal production run of the Bulova Type A-15 (the 65A106 or107 with black PVD case) has the ETA SA 2824 like the JDM limited edition did?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Did anyone ever confirm that the normal production run of the Bulova Type A-15 (the 65A106 or107 with black PVD case) has the ETA SA 2824 like the JDM limited edition did?


One member cracked theirs open and confirmed it's a 2824-2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Did anyone ever confirm that the normal production run of the Bulova Type A-15 (the 65A106 or107 with black PVD case) has the ETA SA 2824 like the JDM limited edition did?


I'm not sure if anyone on here has the pvd version, nor has anyone gotten any confirmation of what's inside. Chirv ordered one, but I don't think he has it yet.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

A strap that is too big or thick will fit but you run the high risk of boring out the lug holes with the added stress. I've had a spring bar literally rip through the lug hole in the case, making the watch unwearable. For cheapo beater watches who cares? My $.02.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> A strap that is too big or thick will fit but you run the high risk of boring out the lug holes with the added stress. I've had a spring bar literally rip through the lug hole in the case, making the watch unwearable. For cheapo beater watches who cares? My $.02.


On a plastic case, maybe, but a 316L Stainless Steel case? Highly unlikely, in my experience, IMHO


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

kingravan said:


> THANKS to whomever posted that jet dot com deal on the SKX's!!
> My very first 009 on Jubilee... This just arrived today along with other stuff... but I'm really giving this a go and trying to figure out whether this is made redundant by the PADI pepsi turtle. Trying to figure out whether I'll wear both pepsi bezels! I gotta say I am seeing what the hoopla is all about! It FEELS really good! More than I expected! Especially on the jubilee!!


IMO, jubilee bracelet makes this watch. Turns it into a dressy diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

The version opened was the ultra-super-duper limited edition for Japan market. I have heard of no one opening a normal production version (black PVD case) yet.

Who will volunteer?



OfficerCamp said:


> One member cracked theirs open and confirmed it's a 2824-2.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





studiompd said:


> I'm not sure if anyone on here has the pvd version, nor has anyone gotten any confirmation of what's inside. Chirv ordered one, but I don't think he has it yet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> IMO, jubilee bracelet makes this watch. Turns it into a dressy diver.


Not a jubilee fan. They tend to be rattly, stretchy, junky feeling hair pullers. My $.02.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

BookBoy said:


> I ordered the Bulova Moonwatch from Stage today for 50% off -- paid $292 with tax and free shipping. I just couldn't pass it up. LOL


I grabbed that one as well! Great deal.. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Did anyone ever confirm that the normal production run of the Bulova Type A-15 (the 65A106 or107 with black PVD case) has the ETA SA 2824 like the JDM limited edition did?


Actually, no case opening is required.
If it has a rotor and the watch works as an 'automatic mechanical', it's 2824. If it doesn't have a rotor and the watch does not run by movement, it's a manual.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

skorN83 said:


> I'd love a few more pics and maybe a mini review. Impossible to find any info on these, and mine isn't set to ship for 4-6 weeks!


Here are a couple more. The pushers and the crown are concave. The crown does not screw down on this model.

The case back is held in place by 6 screws. The case back is recessed so that it is flush with the case. There is a pry point like on a snap on case back. The case back is domed, and so is the case back crystal.

The front crystal is very slightly domed.

The rubber strap is very smooth. Hopefully, dust and lint won't stick to it as bad as some rubber straps.


----------



## skorN83 (Sep 20, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Here are a couple more. The pushers and the crown are concave. The crown does not screw down on this model.
> 
> The case back is held in place by 6 screws. The case back is recessed so that it is flush with the case. There is a pry point like on a snap on case back. The case back is domed, and so is the case back crystal.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, appreciate it! I have a 7" wrist which can handle my PAM111 and Hamilton Pan Europ, but probably not much bigger. What size is your wrist and how do you find the fit? It's a very handsome watch, I just hope it fits. For under $600 AUD I don't think there is any risk in me giving it a try.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> Actually, no case opening is required.
> If it has a rotor and the watch works as an 'automatic mechanical', it's 2824. If it doesn't have a rotor and the watch does not run by movement, it's a manual.


I don't understand what you are trying to say. How do you know its not a Sellita or STP or Japanese or Chinese automatic movement if you don't look at it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> I got this through Gemnation about a month ago and they are still available on ToM. $479 for the white or black dial and $520 for the blue on bracelet. There even is a white dial on leather strap for only $360. Great prices for great watches. Even lower with Befrugal cashback.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-711a81fa-b1b5-41b0-8a3e-d94fa662e195
> 
> ...


That chrono is a screaming deal especially on bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ebtromba said:


> 21mm lug width kills it for me. Fail.





OfficerCamp said:


> Not ideal, but not a huge issue. 22s should fit fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





yankeexpress said:


> I put THICK 22mm leather on 20mm lugs often. Works great, no shaving.


For the Alpina, I suggest using curved springbars which will naturally shorten the width is the strap between the lugs but also provide much needed room to fit non oem straps which tend to be thicker. It works well. In fact Alpina uses them on the heritage diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Jet.com has a few Seiko Recrafts at low prices which get even lower with a 15% off deal for new accounts. Snagged an SNKN45 - with the perforated dark leather band with red underneath -- for $72 all-in. That's so cheap it feels like shoplifting. I've gotten a parking ticket that cost more than that sweet-looking watch.

There are many others.


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

My Davidoff also came from Spain.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

yankeexpress said:


> On a plastic case, maybe, but a 316L Stainless Steel case? Highly unlikely, in my experience, IMHO


No Mr. Expert, it was 316l SS, a Zeno.

I see you are the board know it all.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

dinek said:


> My Davidoff also came from Spain.


Those 3 and 9 markers do nothing for me I'm afraid.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Quick question. Does jet ship internationally? If it doesn't will you be able to reccomend forwarders? Thank you

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw an Alpiner comtesse automatic at 279.99usd at tom if anyone is interested


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Relojes said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to say. How do you know its not a Sellita or STP or Japanese or Chinese automatic movement if you don't look at it.


It's part of the AccuSwiss line, so it isn't Japanese or Chinese.

Odds of it being an STP are very low as those are just barely hitting the market outside of Fossil watches (this watch was first released a couple years ago, right?)

It's probably a 2824 or SW200. There's not enough difference there to care which it is at this price (I would argue there isn't at any price, and actually view the SW200 as technically superior). It could, I guess, be a Claro Semag. But generally the AccuSwiss line uses ETA movements.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

That chrono is super sexy. If I didn't already have an Aquaracer blue dial chrono I'd be all over that.



Jeep99dad said:


> That chrono is a screaming deal especially on bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Relojes said:


> The version opened was the ultra-super-duper limited edition for Japan market. I have heard of no one opening a normal production version (black PVD case) yet.
> 
> Who will volunteer?


SW200-1


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ToMo(Touch of Modern) has air blue quartz chronograph for $140~160


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Had to pull the trigger on that. Great price for a 2824-based auto, and, you guys will think I'm nuts, but it's PERFECT for a mod I've had planned forever or so. b-)


Any chance you're planning to fully lume the hands, and brave enough to work on someone else's watch?

My biggest gripe about it is that the white tips disappear in the white ring, and the black hollow ladder hands disappear into the black dial field. Although less authentic, I think fully lumed hands would make the watch much easier to read.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

stlwx21 said:


> Any pictures of the 65A106 on a wrist?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I can't pass on it at 250. Ordered.


In case anyone else wants to see one "in the wild"









On a Jack Foster strap, with a reclaimed Chr.Ward bader deployant (not visible). I have large wrists (7.7"), so this is on the smaller end of my comfortable range. Stock strap was a bit tight on the last notch.

Short review: really like it. Cross drilled lugs, domed sapphire. Love the double internal rotating bezel, that's why I bought it  Wish it had a display caseback, but the solid back is true to the original. I find the hands can be tough to see - the seconds is almost invisible, and the hours/miniutes are just white pips on a white ring. The red 24h ring disappears and the stealth logo is invisible.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for stepping up to the plate. :-!

I'll admit I would have preferred to see the old school ETA.



jisham said:


> SW200-1
> 
> View attachment 9627690


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

jisham said:


> ...Although less authentic, I think fully lumed hands would make the watch much easier to read.


The original had fully lumed hands, so it would actually be *more *authentic after a mod.

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?44426-Bulova-Type-A-15-Elapsed-Time-Watch


----------



## Juspoole (Sep 10, 2015)

Does anyone know much about Sturmanskie watches? I saw the below on TOM and thought it seemed reasonable for price, maybe a tad high. But, I really love the dial.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ht-gagarin-sport-globe-automatic-2432-4571789


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Ward is having a 30% off sale on white Tridents.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/white-tridents


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jisham said:


> Any chance you're planning to fully lume the hands, and brave enough to work on someone else's watch?
> 
> My biggest gripe about it is that the white tips disappear in the white ring, and the black hollow ladder hands disappear into the black dial field. Although less authentic, I think fully lumed hands would make the watch much easier to read.


I can see that being a problem.

I'm planning to change out the dial with a custom one, and make it a single-hander. Haven't decided if I'll keep the hour hand that's there (it's pretty darn long) or swap it out. The seconds hand definitely needs to go in favor of something legible.

Luming hands isn't very hard - you should give it a shot! (But practice on a few sets of throw-away hands first ;-)).


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Ward is having a 30% off sale on white Tridents.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/white-tridents


Anyone have that coupon code for the UK site that was recently active? TIA


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Has anyone who ordered from Jet.com end up with "On Trac" as your carrier? I got an On Trac tracking number (a first for me) and their website says they don't service my ZIP code. Also, the tracking number doesn't work. ???


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The 50UK16 and 100UK16 codes are not supposed to work on these sale Tridents but they do. Not sure if Ward will adjust this error..

From the email:



> Our bestselling Trident range will soon carry the new Christopher Ward logo.
> 
> So we're offering a 30% saving and clearing the white-dialled models with Chr. Ward branding, with limited stock available.
> 
> As 30% off makes for such a great saving, we're afraid we can't offer it in conjunction with the current customer vouchers.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

What plans do you have for the rotating minute track?



JakeJD said:


> I can see that being a problem.
> 
> I'm planning to change out the dial with a custom one,* and make it a single-hander*. Haven't decided if I'll keep the hour hand that's there (it's pretty darn long) or swap it out. The seconds hand definitely needs to go in favor of something legible.
> 
> Luming hands isn't very hard - you should give it a shot! (But practice on a few sets of throw-away hands first ;-)).


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Ward is having a 30% off sale on white Tridents.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/white-tridents


Quick tip: if you're located in the United States and seeing prices in US dollars, scroll down to the bottom of the page and select British pounds as the currency. Then navigate back to the sale page to see the prices in pounds, which, when converted back into dollars are cheaper than the prices given in US dollars. For instance, you can get the C60 that lists for $280 in dollars for £174.41 (after the VAT has been removed) plus £12 shipping to the US, which comes out to around US $225. Don't know why that is or if it'll work for you, but it's worth a try at least.


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> The 50UK16 and 100UK16 codes are not supposed to work on these sale Tridents but they do. Not sure if Ward will adjust this error..
> 
> From the email:


***** Christ, a c60 600 for USD 370!!

отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Relojes said:


> What plans do you have for the rotating minute track?


Well, "single" is probably inaccurate. I'll keep the seconds hand, so that track will still be useful for short-term timing.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, for one "lucky" person a Nixon Time Teller for $35 at Nordstromrack.com

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...teller-watch?color=GUNMETAL-GREEN OXYDE-BLACK


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> I can see that being a problem.
> 
> I'm planning to change out the dial with a custom one, and make it a single-hander. Haven't decided if I'll keep the hour hand that's there (it's pretty darn long) or swap it out. The seconds hand definitely needs to go in favor of something legible.


 Very curious to see the final outcome, make sure to let us know!



JakeJD said:


> Luming hands isn't very hard - you should give it a shot! (But practice on a few sets of throw-away hands first ;-)).


[sorry, veering off the thread topic here...]

I debated doing it myself. I've done hands/dial swaps on cheaper watches (7S26, NH35), so I'm comfortable with that.

My hesitations were:

1) not wanted to crack open the brand new watch [now corrected]

2) matching the lume color (probably easy, looks white so I'm assuming C1 would match)

3) filling in the ladder hands with something first so the lume doesn't drop off in one large chunk before it decides to hide in some part of the movement that is expensive to repair.

4) Molesting a perfectly fine, expensive, hard to replace, swiss seconds seconds hand in a hamfisted attempt to remount it .

So, I'm more than half way there 

[back on topic now...]

Amazon has the Casio F-91W "Terrorist Watch" for less than $10 with free Prime 2-day delivery:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-F91W-1-Classic-Resin-Digital/dp/B000GAWSDG/

story, via wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Massdrop has the the Seiko Models SKX007K1, SKX007K2, SKX009K1, SKX009K2 dive watches for $174.99. Also includes the "Pepsi" bezel version:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

briburt said:


> Quick tip: if you're located in the United States and seeing prices in US dollars, scroll down to the bottom of the page and select British pounds as the currency. Then navigate back to the sale page to see the prices in pounds, which, when converted back into dollars are cheaper than the prices given in US dollars. For instance, you can get the C60 that lists for $280 in dollars for £174.41 (after the VAT has been removed) plus £12 shipping to the US, which comes out to around US $225. Don't know why that is or if it'll work for you, but it's worth a try at least.


Seems to work. 38mm Pro 600 (automatic) on crocodile for $319 shipped seems insane to me.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> The 50UK16 and 100UK16 codes are not supposed to work on these sale Tridents but they do. Not sure if Ward will adjust this error..
> 
> From the email:


Thank you for the code. Was the push I needed to finally try out one of these. Going with the c60 300. Actually prefer the date placement and of course I really like the $ savings over the pro, lol. Little worried about the 43mm being a little larger then where my comfort zone has shifted towards however the 38mm would just be too small. Thanks again for posting the sale (and all the other deals you post) and the code. All though my wallet and wife would likely not thank you, lol.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

marquimsp said:


> ***** Christ, a c60 600 for USD 370!!
> 
> отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


I had to jump on that deal myself. Picked up the 38mm with a bracelet for that price. How can you pass that up.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I just ordered one of the 43mm Tridents on leather for somewhere around $344. I hope it ships!

*EDIT* Payment has already cleared PayPal, so it looks positive!

*EDIT 2* Just got order confirmation! I will update when it ships.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

I got sucked in as well. $370 for the 43mm pro 600 on bracelet.

OK, I'm off this thread for a while.

Thanks to the original poster. I think. 



winwood said:


> marquimsp said:
> 
> 
> > ***** Christ, a c60 600 for USD 370!!
> ...


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

I got the GMT on a bracelet for around $500, unbelievable... 

отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

marquimsp said:


> ***** Christ, a c60 600 for USD 370!!
> 
> отправленные с моего устройства через Tapatalk


I could not resist at that price. Been wanting a white dial diver for awhile!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting to see if they honor these with the coupon being used. Or maybe we will all get a cheery email like they sent everyone last year


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

skorN83 said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate it! I have a 7" wrist which can handle my PAM111 and Hamilton Pan Europ, but probably not much bigger. What size is your wrist and how do you find the fit? It's a very handsome watch, I just hope it fits. For under $600 AUD I don't think there is any risk in me giving it a try.


I've been wearing it today, and it's quite comfortable. It doesn't look or feel like 45mm. It feels more like 42mm. With the domed case back, only a small area is actually touching my wrist.

It's running about +5 s/d so far.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Interesting to see if they honor these with the coupon being used. Or maybe we will all get a cheery email like they sent everyone last year


Paypal confirmation and Ch Ward confirmation received but the following statement in the mail flyer received via mail makes me believe i might just receive another mail from Wera

QUOTE
As 30% off makes for such a great saving, we're afraid we can't offer it in conjunction with the current customer vouchers.​UNQUOTE


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Interesting to see if they honor these with the coupon being used. Or maybe we will all get a cheery email like they sent everyone last year


Paypal confirmation and Ch Ward confirmation received but the following statement in the mail flyer received via mail makes me believe i might just receive another mail from Wera

QUOTE
As 30% off makes for such a great saving, we're afraid we can't offer it in conjunction with the current customer vouchers.​UNQUOTE

Oops double post sorry, guess my fingers still think they are on the Ch Ward site and need to be quick


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> ToMo(Touch of Modern) has air blue quartz chronograph for $140~160


 Sale ended....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

minchomexa said:


> Sale ended....


This is a new current sale.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/air-blue-abdcee64-3c43-43cb-8eff-aabae9c3cd85


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That's the beauty in "artistic interpretation"; as, I for one, love what they did with the over-exaggerated III an IX!



linnaen said:


> Those 3 and 9 markers do nothing for me I'm afraid.


----------



## swolelax (Apr 5, 2016)

briburt said:


> Quick tip: if you're located in the United States and seeing prices in US dollars, scroll down to the bottom of the page and select British pounds as the currency. Then navigate back to the sale page to see the prices in pounds, which, when converted back into dollars are cheaper than the prices given in US dollars. For instance, you can get the C60 that lists for $280 in dollars for £174.41 (after the VAT has been removed) plus £12 shipping to the US, which comes out to around US $225. Don't know why that is or if it'll work for you, but it's worth a try at least.


Thanks man, just ordered the gmt for $505. Hopefully the order gets fufilled.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Ward is having a 30% off sale on white Tridents.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/white-tridents


Not sure why the £14 or so difference between the two 600 pro on leather?

Never mind: regular buckle vs Bader on the leather strap.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Not sure why the £16 or so difference between the two 600 pro on leather?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One has a deployant clasp, the other doesn't. At least that's all I could find as far as the difference.

I also pulled the proverbial trigger on a Pro 600 43mm with bracelet. I only have one other white faced watch in a sea of blacks and multi-colored ones.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

briburt said:


> Massdrop has the the Seiko Models SKX007K1, SKX007K2, SKX009K1, SKX009K2 dive watches for $174.99. Also includes the "Pepsi" bezel version:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch


The Pepsi on a jubilee will be +$15 and with added shipping it is a couple dollars shy of* $200*. Not a bargain at all. I should have bought the Jet.com deal but I am still waiting for a new Seiko that will have it all: The SKX009 looks with hacking movement and a display caseback. Seiko guys - are you listening???


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone remember how much the C.Ward gmt was during their last sale?

edit: found my old order for the C600 from that sale, seems like prices match that earlier sale if coupon goes though.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Anyone remember how much the C.Ward gmt was during their last sale?


On their 50% sale, I paid about 300 pounds plus shipping. Then I shipped it straight to Canada, instead of my U.S. address and got nailed with duties,processing etc,,


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't have time to post the link but Ashford still has the black Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph for $599 with coupon code SDCLASSIC599. I figured it was expired but decided to give it a try last night and it worked!


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Does mass drop have any welcome or promo code? If it does than the skx007 steel will be a bit of a bargain for me after factoring shipping through forwarder


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

briburt said:


> Massdrop has the the Seiko Models SKX007K1, SKX007K2, SKX009K1, SKX009K2 dive watches for $174.99. Also includes the "Pepsi" bezel version:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch


Just a warning for those looking at this drop...for some reason the listing is filled with images and a video of the SKX173 which is NOT part of the sale!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> Just a warning for those looking at this drop...for some reason the listing is filled with images and a video of the SKX173 which is NOT part of the sale!


A bunch of us already addressed that....they said they are correcting the images.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> SW200-1
> 
> View attachment 9627682
> View attachment 9627690


Another mystery solved - thanks!

So many sites called it "Automatic" in the title but "Mechanical Hand-winding" in the description.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Another mystery solved - thanks!
> 
> So many sites called it "Automatic" in the title but "Mechanical Self-winding" in the description.


Isn´t that the same anyway?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Another mystery solved - thanks!
> 
> So many sites called it "Automatic" in the title but "Mechanical Self-winding" in the description.


dp


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Isn´t that the same anyway?


Oops, I meant hand-winding.

Edited, thanks.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

audiolab1 said:


> Can any Canadians that have purchased from Touch of Modern share their experiences? Do they allow different ship and bill? I normally have my US purchases sent to my US mailbox but pay with a Canadian credit card. Most retailers will allow this. I am severely tempted by the Alpina Vintage Pilot...does anyone know if this is the lowest price for this piece? I swore I would not buy anymore watches until black Friday, but this one is making it tough for me! Oh...I noticed that the Vintage Pilot has no info for the packaging or papers like some of the other models. Can I assume that "new" means shipped with all the original materials?
> 
> Thanks and I hope all of my fellow Canadians are having a great Thanksgiving!


FYI for Canadians thinking of ordering from Touch of Modern: As with many US based outfits that purport to ship to Canada, they do not have their act together when it comes to understanding how Canadian customs or shipping works. So, here is the deal: Order from them with a Canadian shipping address and you will be charged an additional $15 USD in shipping fees, and 12% of the order total will be charged to cover duty and taxes. All sounds good, except when I pressed for shipper information and to confirm that I would not be on the hook for any fees, brokerage, etc. they told me that it would either ship FedEx, and then there would be no fees, or DHL where Canada Customs might decide to levy duty and taxes. So I gather that the 12% Touch of Modern is collecting is not actually going to the courier company, except possibly for the case where it ends up with FedEx. Too much of a risk to be hit with $$$ in fees no matter how good the deal may seem. If I order I will ship to my US address. The issue with that is you only have 48 hours to report any damage or issues with the item upon receipt.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> On their 50% sale, I paid about 300 pounds plus shipping. Then I shipped it straight to Canada, instead of my U.S. address and got nailed with duties,processing etc,,


£300 for the GMT is a deal! They must've increased the MSRP on the GMT. Now they're at £800 for the GMT on leather, and £860 on bracelet, £400/£430 after 50% off if they have another sale.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

studiompd said:


> £300 for the GMT is a deal! They must've increased the MSRP on the GMT. Now they're at £800 for the GMT on leather, and £860 on bracelet, £400/£430 after 50% off if they have another sale.


Yes, they've def. gone up a fair bit in price. I was happy with mine, even after an extra $100 plus in fees. Loving the green bezel


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Well you guys peer pressured (bullied) me into going for cward pro. Going to have them cancel the c60


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

If only the Trident had a domed crystal, aghhh.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Somebody is gonna get a heckuva deal here (and that somebody would have been me if this was the stainless and not rose gold PVD)....Zeno chronograph with a 7753 for $375.72! Seller is Amazon and even includes Free 1 day shipping! Only 1 left in stock, so better hurray! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6662-77...011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85:2470955011

The stainless version is still an amazing price, too, at $456.41! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6662-77...011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85:2470955011 Just 1 left of this, too.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Did anyone get a 38mm GMT?

the trident gmt's probably have the weirdest / worst gmt bezel IMO. You're a dive watch or a GMT watch. Please pick one. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Did anyone get a 38mm GMT?
> 
> the trident gmt's probably have the weirdest / worst gmt bezel IMO. You're a dive watch or a GMT watch. Please pick one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hahaha I thought the same thing. I don't remember where I posted about it but someone told me that they found they hardly use the hours between 24 and 6 so it hardly matters and makes the watch look more unique. I feel more strongly about the 360 bezel on the Alpina GMT 4 since you can more or less use any bezel as a quick compass but a compass is harder to mentally adjust to a GMT scale.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Bulova A-15


Thank you!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The $99 Seiko chrono arrived - SNDF93. Drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

230OCU said:


> Thanks... what and where is stage? Tried googling but nothing


It's a discount website of some kind, I think. I hadn't heard of it before it was mentioned here. It's just stage(dot)com. The one annoying thing is they don't take PayPal.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

cairoanan said:


> The $99 Seiko chrono arrived - SNDF93. Drop dead gorgeous.


Very, very nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

This thread is scary dangerous. I really need to stop coming in here.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

BookBoy said:


> It's a discount website of some kind, I think. I hadn't heard of it before it was mentioned here. It's just stage(dot)com. The one annoying thing is they don't take PayPal.
> 
> Cheers,
> BB


It is not a discount website. They have many brick and mortar clothing stores under several names like Stage and Goody's. There is a Goody's in my town in fact. They are a lot like Belk or Kohl's, just smaller.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Somebody is gonna get a heckuva deal here (and that somebody would have been me if this was the stainless and not rose gold PVD)....Zeno chronograph with a 7753 for $375.72! Seller is Amazon and even includes Free 1 day shipping! Only 1 left in stock, so better hurray! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6662-7753PGR-F1-Vintage-Rose-Tone-Automatic/dp/B00F5BTDCU/ref=sr_1_26?s=apparel&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1476380395&sr=1-26&nodeID=7147441011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011
> 
> The stainless version is still an amazing price, too, at $456.41! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6662-77...011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85:2470955011 Just 1 left of this, too.


If only that Zeno had a date wheel that pointed the right way.. If you're glancing at the watch, the date is at a 90-degree angle to you. Works with a 6 o'clock date window, but not at 3 or 4:30.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

..


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RTea said:


> Don't have time to post the link but Ashford still has the black Hamilton Pan Europ Chronograph for $599 with coupon code SDCLASSIC599. I figured it was expired but decided to give it a try last night and it worked!


It only worked for the black dial but not the silver one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> FYI for Canadians thinking of ordering from Touch of Modern: As with many US based outfits that purport to ship to Canada, they do not have their act together when it comes to understanding how Canadian customs or shipping works. So, here is the deal: Order from them with a Canadian shipping address and you will be charged an additional $15 USD in shipping fees, and 12% of the order total will be charged to cover duty and taxes. All sounds good, except when I pressed for shipper information and to confirm that I would not be on the hook for any fees, brokerage, etc. they told me that it would either ship FedEx, and then there would be no fees, or DHL where Canada Customs might decide to levy duty and taxes. So I gather that the 12% Touch of Modern is collecting is not actually going to the courier company, except possibly for the case where it ends up with FedEx. Too much of a risk to be hit with $$$ in fees no matter how good the deal may seem. If I order I will ship to my US address. The issue with that is you only have 48 hours to report any damage or issues with the item upon receipt.


Thank you SO MUCH. I was ready to order an Alpina Alpiner, but now I have to think twice. In fact I think I'll pass, I don't really *need* it anyways... Lol I had to smile at my own remark, this thread is full of "I want but do not need" anyways


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Somebody is gonna get a heckuva deal here (and that somebody would have been me if this was the stainless and not rose gold PVD)....Zeno chronograph with a 7753 for $375.72! Seller is Amazon and even includes Free 1 day shipping! Only 1 left in stock, so better hurray! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6662-77...011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85:2470955011
> 
> The stainless version is still an amazing price, too, at $456.41! https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6662-77...011&keywords=zeno&refinements=p_85:2470955011 Just 1 left of this, too.


Thanks! Picked up the Stainless Steel version. Now, going to cancel my Christopher Ward since there's no way I am buying both within a couple of hours.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> The $99 Seiko chrono arrived - SNDF93. Drop dead gorgeous.


beautiful! My concern was that it's too polished for my taste, and unfortunately your photos confirm.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

More TJMaxx & Filson deals $229



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

You see, at the right price point those are actually attractive watches!


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> On their 50% sale, I paid about 300 pounds plus shipping. Then I shipped it straight to Canada, instead of my U.S. address and got nailed with duties,processing etc,,


Really? I just received my c60 pro 38mm and didn't pay anything extra when Canada Post delivered. I always pay with FedEx but rarely get hit for duties through Canada Post.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

sefrcoko said:


> Really? I just received my c60 pro 38mm and didn't pay anything extra when Canada Post delivered. I always pay with FedEx but rarely get hit for duties through Canada Post.


I know that it does depend on who is doing the Customs when stuff comes from the U.S. - UPS controls my nearest border crossing and absolutely screws me every time, actually intercepting the package that should be delivered by Canada Post, then charging me duty AND a huge delivery fee. This happened to me twice, so it wasn't a one-off situation - i got a U.S. shipping address pretty quickly after that. Coming from the U.K. I wasn't sure what would happen. I called C.ward and they didn't think i'd get hit - but I did even though it was Canada Post at this end. I have heard that if the package is declared as a watch, they pay special attention to the value.

Anyway, i'll only order from China and ship directly to me (Outside Ottawa - rural) - China has been great - some dude in an old car has delivered my stuff on a Sunday - no extra chahrges.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> More TJMaxx & Filson deals $229
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do those bezels turn? They look pretty grippy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I never thought I needed a red-dialed watch, until ...

Nah. I don't think I'm getting it. But I do like the looks of it. "Macy's Exclusive" Citizen Eco-Drive Calendrier, BU2021-51X. $306 with coupon code 'LOOKS'
A whopping 10% rebate from Be Frugal takes it down below $270.

(The actually trajectory here will probably be: This watch gnaws at my brain for a couple of days, and I buy it over the weekend.)

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ND=Citizen&sp=1&spc=220&ruleId=66|BS&slotId=1


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

beefyt said:


> beautiful! My concern was that it's too polished for my taste, and unfortunately your photos confirm.


Yup. The only brushed bit is the caseback.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JakeJD said:


> Do those bezels turn? They look pretty grippy.


No they do not turn but those are surprisingly well made watches. Screw down crowns at 200 meters water resistance with sapphire crystal really very nice. The case isnt elaborate but the finishing is good. It also has a heft to it that most quartz does not.

$229 is borderline of being a good value but i could see why someone would buy it at that price. The Nato strap and hardware is excellent



















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

stage12m said:


> Aw crap, waited too long, sold out =(


I waited also and missed it while it was in stock. However I was still able to add it to my cart and check out yesterday. Today I received an email saying they would fulfill my order once they get it back in stock in 3-5 weeks.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Gemnation's deal of the day:

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Re...il&utm_term=0_32e9dee1b7-ca44081a62-355927365

$729

Befrugal offers 7% cash back.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Great price on a forum favorite:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...F8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=logicemail-20

$199


----------



## BudLynn (Nov 28, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Gemnation's deal of the day:
> 
> Revue Thommen Specialities Moonphase Men's Watch Model: 16066.2532
> 
> ...


I picked this up from Evine a few months ago and it had instantly jumped to my top 3 watches I own. I most certainly would not part with mine if someone offered me 729$ for it, so I suppose in a round about way this is a good deal. here else you going to get a triple date moon phase for under 1k?


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

The Bulova 65A106 shipped. I should get it in a day or two since I am only 3 hours from Houston. Will post pics once I get it.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> It only worked for the black dial but not the silver one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I didn't even see the silver dialed Pan Europ on Ashford's website. If both were on sale, it would be a tough choice.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

*double post*


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

ErikP said:


> The issue is if it isn't instant change it should be in process of changing at midnight. It shouldn't ever show you the WRONG DATE either before of after midnight. If it takes an hour to do the change that is a big margin of error to get it right. To have it change to the wrong date completely 15 minutes before midnight is just sloppy. I am pretty sure that if I ever listed the watch for sale I would be compelled to indicate "Date changes 15 minutes before midnight, Bezel extremely difficult to turn", I believe that would reduce the market for resale. If Ashford both of those disclosures, I wouldn't have bought. See how that works???
> 
> But - based on my phone conversation with Ashford, they are doing a direct exchange even though the sale price is no longer available, so I am very pleased with my dealings with Ashford at this point.


UPDATE - Full refund from Ashford (I had asked for exchange, but...) So I ordered the black dial version, which I liked better and was now on sale for $599.

Received the new watch this evening - Looks gorgeous, date changes EXACTLY at midnight, bezel is appropriately firm but not excessively so as the other watch.

This watch does feel like a $1000 swiss watch should feel. The prior one should never have gotten through quality control.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok, my new Zodiac arrived today and it is beautiful.














































Great packaging, nice screw out links, but mannnnn this thing is huge. Pictured on my 7" wrist. It's 42mm wide, which I usually do t have a problem with, but it's 50mm lug to lug just like the Oceanair. I may try it on a leather strap to see if that helps. Still, a good deal for a watch that seems hard to find. I don't see it listed on Zodiacs website, so may no longer be made. Usual Zodiac high quality. Nice display back, but also heavy at 7.2 oz.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks like the 100UK16 code no longer works on the white dial tridents


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RTea said:


> Yup, I didn't even see the silver dialed Pan Europ on Ashford's website. If both were on sale, it would be a tough choice.


I ended up getting the black dial since on the silver dial the hands tend to disappear due to the dial and hands color. Anyway, this thread is not good for my bank account but this is too good of a deal to pass up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

WatchNut22 said:


> Ok, my new Zodiac arrived today and it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dial!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Yup. The only brushed bit is the caseback.


The SNDF85 looks a bit more brushed, and still only $100. 
Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

ToM is selling now some Graham and Carl F. Bucherer with excellent prices.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BudLynn said:


> I picked this up from Evine a few months ago and it had instantly jumped to my top 3 watches I own. I most certainly would not part with mine if someone offered me 729$ for it, so I suppose in a round about way this is a good deal. here else you going to get a triple date moon phase for under 1k?


Those have historically been lower, though. I think it went down to $599 at one point, or maybe even $500. I know this because I bought my black-dialed version back when for about $1,000 and it made me tear my hair out.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Just got this in-- it came from Italy - RDBrands. It came straight away and was NIB with all the tags- came with the warranty card and nice box - but they put in a stupid 4-hands booklet in, in stead of the proper Super Kontiki Heritage LE booklet. It's not the end of the world, but I emailed them in case they have the correct book I can swap out with the one I have. Either way I would recommend the seller- The price bounced back up to almost $2000 so I think this store is probably out.
> 
> View attachment 9572842


To follow up with the seller RDBrands on amazon- they did overnight me the correct booklet for the Heritage Super Kontiki 1973 ! I am impressed, and would definitely not hesitate to buy from these guys again!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

briburt said:


> Massdrop has the the Seiko Models SKX007K1, SKX007K2, SKX009K1, SKX009K2 dive watches for $174.99. Also includes the "Pepsi" bezel version:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch
> 
> View attachment 9628506


Rubber strap version is readily available for ~$155 from *watcheszon*
Bracelet version keeps getting restocked and OOS in a daily basis these past 3 days. Priced at ~$175.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> The $99 Seiko chrono arrived - SNDF93. Drop dead gorgeous.


Thats sweet...what deal was that...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sampsonti said:


> Thats sweet...what deal was that...


Here you go:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-SN...%3Ac065d0c91570a624ac9dacb3ffffe6d4%7Ciid%3A1

99 available


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Chrikelnel said:


> Looks like the 100UK16 code no longer works on the white dial tridents


Welp, that saves me from spending $300 I was going to


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Chrikelnel said:


> Looks like the 100UK16 code no longer works on the white dial tridents


Which potentially means those of us that jumped on the deal this morning using the code will have our orders canceled.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

just tried the 50UK16 code and that worked....

now to decide if I really _need_ a trident..........


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WOW has 10% off everything, those old-school Eternas now look even sweeter...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Has anyone who ordered from Jet.com end up with "On Trac" as your carrier? I got an On Trac tracking number (a first for me) and their website says they don't service my ZIP code. Also, the tracking number doesn't work. ???


Reup request for info about On Trac. Still no joy on my telling number.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

thechin said:


> WOW has 10% off everything, those old-school Eternas now look even sweeter...


Try USPS tracking?
https://www.ontrac.com/directpost.asp


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dumpweed said:


> Try USPS tracking?
> https://www.ontrac.com/directpost.asp


No joy, didn't work there, either.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> No joy, didn't work there, either.


I've never tracked directly, but Amazon fulfillment uses them a lot for next day delivery and the package usually arrives before the tracking status updates on amazon.

I also receive a lot of business documents overnight from on trac. Sometimes they show up early second day instead of next day.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> I got sucked in as well. $370 for the 43mm pro 600 on bracelet.
> 
> OK, I'm off this thread for a while.


See you tomorrow!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

thechin said:


> WOW has 10% off everything, those old-school Eternas now look even sweeter...


Is there a code? I'm not seeing it reflected in the prices


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Is there a code? I'm not seeing it reflected in the prices


sorry, SITEWIDE10


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Chin, appreciate your promt response


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

M111 said:


> I went there today, literally ready to buy one of the Sea Wolfs and they have raised the prices on everything by $50. I just love when that happens.


Glad I grabbed mine when I did! Got the white face with black bezel. I'm going to put a blue di-modell shark band on it and see how it looks. I'm hoping the black streaks and white contrast stitching pull it together nicely! If not.... black it is!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Very, very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can I ask where you purchased it from?


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Does anybody jumped in to 3.48$ watch boxes from amazon mentioned earlier? I've got a tracking - but nothing since, tracking shows nothing.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Does anybody jumped in to 3.48$ watch boxes from amazon mentioned earlier? I've got a tracking - but nothing since, tracking shows nothing.


I waited a few weeks and ended up contacting Amazon. They refunded it.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Not sure I've seen this posted yet but certified watch store has this Freddy C chrono for about $558








https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/frederique-constant-classic-black-dial-men-s-watch-392b5b6b.html


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Does anybody jumped in to 3.48$ watch boxes from amazon mentioned earlier? I've got a tracking - but nothing since, tracking shows nothing.


Good luck!!! Several of us had to get refunds from Amazon because the items never arrived.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Here you go:
> Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay
> 
> 99 available


5 hours ago: "Payday, finally. Expensive month ahead, will have to grit teeth and not spend any money on watches this month."
5 minutes ago: "...Except that one."


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Mens Watch AT8020-03L 
$260
Citizen Eco Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph Mens Watch AT8020 03L 0013205097539 | eBay

also
$160 new no tags? your call...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco...278acb3&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=171686542371


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Does anybody jumped in to 3.48$ watch boxes from amazon mentioned earlier? I've got a tracking - but nothing since, tracking shows nothing.


I think I was given a fake tracking number. Neither USPS nor China Post recognizes it. I suppose I'll give it a little more time, but I don't expect anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

stress8all said:


> 5 hours ago: "Payday, finally. Expensive month ahead, will have to grit teeth and not spend any money on watches this month."
> 5 minutes ago: "...Except that one."


Yeah......this one sucked me in also....and I was being so good lately.......


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Any news from ones who bought CWR Tridents? Has anybody received tracking?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Any news from ones who bought CWR Tridents? Has anybody received tracking?


Trying to be positive for you guys that bought, but I would be expecting a "Christmas did not come early" message from them.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nello said:


> Trying to be positive for you guys that bought, but I would be expecting a "Christmas did not come early" message from them.


Dejavu

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Mine shipped yesterday with a tracking number and it is currently at Heathrow , should arrive Wednesday


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

nello said:


> Trying to be positive for you guys that bought, but I would be expecting a "Christmas did not come early" message from them.


I jumped on the c60 pro 600 on bracelet with the 50UK16 code for a total cost of $435...got confirmation emails and will update if it ships, but honestly wouldn't be totally upset if I got a cancellation. Ws almost thinking of just cancelling it anyway in the hopes that Black Friday will bring about some old logo CW clearance, and I already have an Alpiner 4 GMT with a whitish face and black bezel, so this would be sort of redundant add to my collection. if the CW order goes through and I end up with it, I'll feel it out and either keep it and sell/trade the Alpiner or just return the Trident under their 60:60 policy.

in any case, I'll update if I get tracking info.


----------



## vcarter (Sep 1, 2016)

Maurice Lacroix Men's LC1007-SS001 Les Classiques Quartz Black/White Day Date Dial Watch - Amazon UK £349
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005HF2AX8/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005HF2AU6/


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Any news from ones who bought CWR Tridents? Has anybody received tracking?


I've only gotten an order confirmation so far. My guess is the whole "code" thing is causing flak and I wouldn't be surprised if the order ultimately gets canceled.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Did you buy this?

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9917 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Sooooo, no chronometer like pictures just a 7750 valjoux.

can you confirm, please?

thanks in advance



WatchNut22 said:


> Ok, my new Zodiac arrived today and it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm surprised they have not sold out of those Tridents yet. In past sales that where not quite this low they sold out rather quickly. I also notice they now say "preorder" on some of them with expected delivery late Oct or Nov. So they must have a lot of these white dial tridents left.

Edit: looks like they did sell out of the 38mm trident pros on bracelet. They are no longer listed.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

I wrote to stage.com saying that I was unable to buy the Bulova Moon Watch with the 'SAIL' code due to technical problems on their website, and they told me I could still place the order with the 50% discount calling the costumer center 1-800-743-8730.

So I did, and now the order is placed. Detail: international costumer, payed with a US dollar credit card (ZIP code checking address from overseas) and delivering to a US address.

Very happy, thanks to who posted the deal!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

alexgand said:


> I wrote to stage.com saying that I was unable to buy the Bulova Moon Watch with the 'SAIL' code due to technical problems on their website, and they told me I could still place the order with the 50% discount calling the costumer center 1-800-743-8730.
> 
> So I did, and now the order is placed. Detail: international costumer, payed with a US dollar credit card (ZIP code checking address from overseas) and delivering to a US address.
> 
> Very happy, thanks to who posted the deal!


Wow. That is some really awesome customer service. Congrats on getting the deal. I still have my brand new Bulova sitting in the box for over a month now, lol. Decided it is just too big for me. Need to get around to doing something with it.


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

Aaaaaand Christopher Ward stopped accepting the 50UK16 code also... not looking good for those who got a deal.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Chrikelnel said:


> Aaaaaand Christopher Ward stopped accepting the 50UK16 code also... not looking good for those who got a deal.


Well, it would be nice if they aren't going to accept a code, for them to fix their computer ordering system beforehand. And if they don't accept it, they should give everyone who ordered with the code the option of still purchasing the watch without the additional discount before fulfilling orders that came afterward!


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

twity2000 said:


> Did you buy this?
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9917 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> ...


So not sure what you mean by chronometer pics, you want to see the movement?

So I got the bracelet off and put it on a rally which I like much better. The bracelet is thick and heavy and a bit to much for me.





































The last pic is next to my Sinn (142?). The Sinn is about 41x42mm and fits my wrist better.

I was thinking of returning or flipping the Zodiac just due to its size, but now it's on leather, I may have keep it for a bit.

Either way, Gorgeous black Dial with red accents and a cream colored chapter ring. Just wish it was more like 45 lug to lug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> I was thinking of returning or flipping the Zodiac just due to its size, but now it's on leather, I may have keep it for a bit.


gorgeous watch - will keep an eye on the sale forum. Feel free to ding it up a bit so that it'll be in my price range


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WatchNut22 said:


> So not sure what you mean by chronometer pics, you want to see the movement?
> 
> So I got the bracelet off and put it on a rally which I like much better. The bracelet is thick and heavy and a bit to much for me.


That looks like the same grade of 7750 that is in my Davidoff based on the finishing.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

WatchNut22 said:


> So I got the bracelet off and put it on a rally which I like much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the rally!

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

The pics on watchstation shows a different watch than yours.

In watchstation:

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon Chronograph ZO9917 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

In the black dial under day and date is writing "CHRONOMETER" and the movement is a COSC or TOP grade of valjoux 7750 with glucydur wheel.

Your watch:

In the black dial under day and date is writing "AUTOMATIC" and the movement seems a elabore of valjoux 7750.

Thanks for the pics



WatchNut22 said:


> So not sure what you mean by chronometer pics, you want to see the movement?
> 
> So I got the bracelet off and put it on a rally which I like much better. The bracelet is thick and heavy and a bit to much for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

Received my $35 Timex Waterbury yesterday. Love the style, build quality is good, indiglo dial, leather strap is nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Done some searching and I can not find anyway to check order status with Christopher Ward. Is there a way?


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> I've only gotten an order confirmation so far. My guess is the whole "code" thing is causing flak and I wouldn't be surprised if the order ultimately gets canceled.


You know, CW needs to get their collective sh*t together. This is a simple programming exercise to prevent promo codes from being accepted if there is another discount in effect. I also did not care for the "you're trying to steal from us" tone of that Christmas debacle email last year where I and others found that offers could be stacked. And yet here we are (potentially) again. Anyway, I hope everyone who ordered gets their watch for the price their system accepted!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Wolf Windsor watch boxes are back at Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-10-piece-watch-box?referer=LVMQP5

These are excellent quality boxes at great prices, even considering the shipping cost. The Amazon price might dip lower occasionally but not often.

A lot has been said about Massdrop but this is a safe bet. It is the one purchase I have made from them and it arrived in perfect condition. I bought the 15-piece last time to supplement my 10-piece. (No, I don't have a watch problem.)

One more advantage: You'll actually get these as opposed to the $3 phantom Chinese boxes from Amazon!


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh, nice--where was this deal?? Still active?

EDIT: Never mind--found it!



pmucha said:


> Received my $35 Timex Waterbury yesterday. Love the style, build quality is good, indiglo dial, leather strap is nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

eBay with Ashford has the VSA Chrono (241532) for $88 with free shipping. Sells for $124+ elsewhere. 40mm case, mineral crystal, and 100m wr. The unique gray color theme and sandwich dial makes this one interesting in my humble opinion. 







Also loving the downward curving lugs.


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

pmucha said:


> Received my $35 Timex Waterbury yesterday. Love the style, build quality is good, indiglo dial, leather strap is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got mine too! Far better build quality than my original Weekender, and I'm loving the domed crystal.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Do you happen to own one? I ordered a Wolf Heritage box recently and I am very disappointed with it. The cushions that hold the watches are way narrower than the gaps in the box which make the watches wiggle within the box. I am super careful with my watches and the first blemish on one of my watches is thanks to that crappy box that allows the watches to bounce against each other. I now only use it to hold my watch tools and straps. Total waste of money. Is the windsor better?



Barry S said:


> Wolf Windsor watch boxes are back at Massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-10-piece-watch-box?referer=LVMQP5
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> TheWatchery's support responded:
> 
> ""
> _ Hello,
> ...


Eterna after sale support responded:

""
_Thank you very much for taking the time to contact us._

_In fact there is a movement 2895-1 in this watch.
_
_I got the information that the watch is effectively not produced any more now - but it is a new watch from an old stock.
Many thanks._
""

I guess you get what you pay for sometimes, haha.. Even in this thread.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

So, how is this bad?



shmaiz3r said:


> Eterna after sale support responded:
> 
> ""
> _Thank you very much for taking the time to contact us._
> ...


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, how is this bad?


im curious as well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it a lot and was curious what how big it wears too. I have the 3-hand version, which is smaller and wears very large for a 39
It is a great deal at that sale price. I am tempted by the blue
BTW I don't think you can return it, its worn now. 


WatchNut22 said:


> So not sure what you mean by chronometer pics, you want to see the movement?
> 
> So I got the bracelet off and put it on a rally which I like much better. The bracelet is thick and heavy and a bit to much for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I called the US number for Christopher Ward to ask if my order had gone through. They said billing would get back to me and it would likely not be until Monday because they had left for the day already. I got a confirmation number but nothing since. The problem for me is I'm in medical school and don't really have $500 to drop on a watch. Have been saving for a while but my savings keep getting depleted with things like board review books and new medical supplies, scrubs, etc. Really been wanting a nice watch to wear when seeing patients. When this one came up at $364 I jumped. Been watching this watch and a few others for a over a year. I wanted the white 38mm with bracelet, the white is my preferred color and 43mm is too big. Need a bracelet so I can wash it should it get messy at the hospital. If they don't honor my order or give me the option to get it without the discount that watch is now sold out. 

Do do you guys think they will have a similar deal near the holidays if I wait it out? I imagine the other color outgoing logo ones will have to be sold off as well when the new logo comes out on these. I also prefer the current logo so this was really a slam dunk for me at $364.... School debt is high so I wouldn't feel right spending much more on a watch right now but would have really been able to enjoy this one for a long time.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Do you happen to own one? I ordered a Wolf Heritage box recently and I am very disappointed with it. The cushions that hold the watches are way narrower than the gaps in the box which make the watches wiggle within the box. I am super careful with my watches and the first blemish on one of my watches is thanks to that crappy box that allows the watches to bounce against each other. I now only use it to hold my watch tools and straps. Total waste of money. Is the windsor better?


Yes, I own the 10-piece and the 15-piece boxes and the cushions are all snug enough to prevent wobbling. When I received my first one - the 10-piece from Amazon - I found that three of the cushions were too narrow. I called Wolf Customer Service and they immediately sent me three replacements. I was so impressed with the quality (and customer service) that it was a no-brainer to get another one when they came up on Massdrop last time. All 15 cushions were perfect on that one.

Also, there is plenty of room between the slots to make contact unlikely.

Here's a shot of mine stocked with some sizable watches.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Yes, I own the 10-piece and the 15-piece boxes and the cushions are all snug enough to prevent wobbling. When I received my first one - the 10-piece from Amazon - I found that three of the cushions were too narrow. I called Wolf Customer Service and they immediately sent me three replacements. I was so impressed with the quality (and customer service) that it was a no-brainer to get another one when they came up on Massdrop last time. All 15 cushions were perfect on that one.
> 
> Also, there is plenty of room between the slots to make contact unlikely.
> 
> Here's a shot of mine stocked with some sizable watches.


I like the Certina moonphase. Is that the brown ? How is it cos not much review on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

gabethegoat said:


> Oh, nice--where was this deal?? Still active?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind--found it!


Couldn't find the $35 Timex Waterbury, but found this $27 Waterbury at amazon with Prime (Caveat emptor: 1.5 star from 2 reviewers):


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> So, how is this bad?


As mentioned before, the movement 2895-1 was manufactured from 1997 to 2000, then it was replaced with its -2 variant... There is no information online why they halted production, and what they modified or added to make the -2 version. Also, some official service centers replace it all together with the newer -2 variant instead of servicing it... All of this is debatable and I'm far from knowledgeable in mechanical movements.. However, buying a 'new' watch with a +15 years old movement inside is certainly something I ought to calculate-in before committing to the purchase.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashford has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono (H32576785) for $1082 - $383 off with coupon code SDJAZZ699 in cart = $699 shipped. Befrugal is also offering an extra %6 which will bring it down to $657. Not bad for such a beautiful 40mm swiss panda.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, but I'm not quite sure if your logic dictates a "you get what you pay for" statement? To flip that argument around, I'm looking at as getting an NOS $1300 watch for approx. $207 (after discounts, cashback and before tax)! Even if it ends up needing a service in the near future, I'm most likely still way ahead of the game. Either way, I suppose time will tell (pun intended).



shmaiz3r said:


> As mentioned before, the movement 2895-1 was manufactured from 1997 to 2000, then it was replaced with its -2 variant... There is no information online why they halted production, and what they modified or added to make the -2 version. Also, some official service centers replace it all together with the newer -2 variant instead of servicing it... All of this is debatable and I'm far from knowledgeable in mechanical movements.. However, buying a 'new' watch with a +15 years old movement inside is certainly something I ought to calculate-in before committing to the purchase.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> To flip that argument around, I'm looking at as getting an NOS $1300 watch for approx. $207


Ha - are you using Invicta logic with the $1,300 inflated list price?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Ha - are you using Invicta logic with the $1,300 inflated list price?


 Are you comparing Eterna to Invicta??


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not to be argumentative, but do YOU think I am? Do you consider a "real" Swiss automatic, on a bracelet, sapphire crystal with an MSRP of $1300 (from a known, reputable brand that has an acknowledged, distinguished heritage) as "inflated"? If so, then I suppose I am using "Invicta logic"!



maverick13z said:


> Ha - are you using Invicta logic with the $1,300 inflated list price?


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

For the Eterna fans :

I think this Avant Garde in Auto and choco is a pretty sweet deal. $449

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-294541501338.html

Also liking this 1948 Legacy for $549

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-295141201323.html


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Guys, I don't think it is huge problem with that "-1" - I believe it might be even a mistake even with Eterna comments on the movt inside.
What is next - the whole thing about AD's changing -1 to -2 is more likely about Swatch Group Brands - thats how they work, it is more easy for them. Overwise, I think it is not a problem to service that "-1" on another brand - it's an old metal working horse, not the nano-technonolgy plastic CO chrono

And even if this movements are old - for this 10 years they were sitting on the shelf at Eterna warehouse, not running. So they were serviced before assemble. Most intriguing to me is were WOW got those Eterna's - What are they? a barn find? I believe they come directly from Eterna - just to get rid off. What do you think?

I like Eterna - they are really cool brand, but their "here choose any part of a company except movt's manufacturing" should be fired for all that, that will not help a brand to evolve)


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

petalz said:


> I like the Certina moonphase. Is that the brown ? How is it cos not much review on it


Yes it is a brown sunburst dial and I absolutely love this watch (a quick search of my post history will reveal just how much!).

The dial is not only beautiful but incredibly easy to read. Fit and finish is excellent and the chronograph operation is flawless. Plus, it has not deviated by as much as two seconds in over four months.

Here are some shots of it on my (just under) 7" wrist.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for Jazzmaster Chrono deal! I just picked one up.

While not the *cheapest *chronograph out there, this model has a lot going for it:

Very balanced dial
Black/white dial is very versatile strap-wise
H-21 movement (longer power reserve)
Hamilton service cost for an auto chrono is roughly $325 - very affordable maintenance
IWC Port. Chrono. inspired???
Ashford let's you use PayPal.

All in all, if your looking for a dressier chrono this is a great option


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Thank you! I just picked one up.
> 
> While not the *cheapest *chronograph out there, this model has a lot going for it:
> 
> ...


Yes, Portuguese-inspired. One of the best homages to the Portuguese you'll find.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

...., this is beautiful. $999 on Ashford with coupon code 'AFFMO999'

$939 after Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate.

Armand Nicolet M02 9144A-AG-M9140 , watches


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...., this is beautiful. $999 on Ashford with coupon code 'AFFMO999'
> 
> $939 after Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate.
> 
> ...


Really nice dial/hands combo but be aware of the 2824-piggyback movement.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Couldn't find the $35 Timex Waterbury, but found this $27 Waterbury at amazon with Prime (Caveat emptor: 1.5 star from 2 reviewers):


Timex Men&apos;s Waterbury Leather Slip Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...., this is beautiful. $999 on Ashford with coupon code 'AFFMO999'
> 
> $939 after Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate.
> 
> ...


I feel like so many Armand Nicolet designs are _this_ close to being great. Look at that dial, and the awesome blue of the hands. The case curves and surfaces look great. The pushers and crown are perfectly proportioned. And, again, that dial!

With a tachy bezel with a big blocky sans serif font... o|


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, but I'm not quite sure if your logic dictates a "you get what you pay for" statement? To flip that argument around, I'm looking at as getting an NOS $1300 watch for approx. $207 (after discounts, cashback and before tax)! Even if it ends up needing a service in the near future, I'm most likely still way ahead of the game. Either way, I suppose time will tell (pun intended).


If someone likes the watch he can go ahead and purchase it. No one is stopping anyone. But some people need to know the facts before buying. After all, the asking price is not for a "_new all around watch_" as stated by the seller.

The watch is great and the price seems great as well, but there are hidden facts behind it. That's all there is to it my friend.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, but I'm not quite sure if your logic dictates a "you get what you pay for" statement? To flip that argument around, I'm looking at as getting an NOS $1300 watch for approx. $207 (after discounts, cashback and before tax)! Even if it ends up needing a service in the near future, I'm most likely still way ahead of the game. Either way, I suppose time will tell (pun intended).


Eterna watches from WoW/Watchery/eWatches are covered by 2-year Eterna manufacturer warranty anyways so it sure seems like a safe buy. And who cares how old the movement is as long as it runs fine.

The Airforce model is sold out now: http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...ys&green=7074CFF0-244A-530B-9BD1-9F91D5B23AEB


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

That is one nice Timex. Have not seen anything like it before.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> And who cares how old the movement is as long as it runs fine.


Lubricants can dry and gaskets can dry rot. Even with a manufacture's warranty - it simply could be a hassle that many would prefer not deal with even given the price.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> I feel like so many Armand Nicolet designs are _this_ close to being great. Look at that dial, and the awesome blue of the hands. The case curves and surfaces look great. The pushers and crown are perfectly proportioned. And, again, that dial!
> 
> With a tachy bezel with a big blocky sans serif font... o|


Now that you mention it, I can't unsee it! It's like somebody said, "This looks a little too elegant; let's toughen it up on the chapter ring." When it shouldn't have been afraid to be elegant.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Lubricants can dry and gaskets can dry rot. Even with a manufacture's warranty - it simply could be a hassle that many would prefer not deal with even given the price.


Yes. Sure. But that is true for all the watches from all discounters. It wasn't somewhere for 15 years, just for 5 maybe like the others.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tag Heuer Men&apos;s Aquaracer 43mm Steel Bracelet Automatic Watch WAY2012 BA0927 | eBay

Tag Heuer automatic Aquaracer. Latest design. I have been eyeing this watch, and seems to be a pretty good price.

EDIT: Seller offering $10 off with purchase of $299 or more. So this effectively would be $998 less 1% cash back through ebates. (Hey 1% is another $10!)


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I know not everyone here is a fan of Avi-8. However they just released a beautiful limited edition line of automatics. They are running the Miyota 8215 movement and tap into the historical significance of the Hawker Hurricane aircraft during the Battle of Britain. The limited edition has a total of 1963 pieces, which are the same amount of aircraft used during the Battle. Retail price for the line hovers around $430-450 USD. I became very interested in the watch and after some searching realized I could purchase it on www.mainspringboutique.com and using their coupon code "WRISTPORN50" I was able to get the watch for about $210 USD. Package was shipped quickly. Will post once I am back home.









































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

KirS124 said:


> Yes. Sure. But that is true for all the watches from all discounters. It wasn't somewhere for 15 years, just for 5 maybe like the others.


It's very hard to date the model, but the below links should give one the idea that this is _somewhat _more than five years old...

Eterna Airforce Eterna Matic (men's) â?? 1996 - Catawiki

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/something-like-eterna-airforce-472537.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/eterna-airforce-anyone-309892.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

All I'm going to say is that with all this banter now taking place, I'm awaiting mine more eagerly than before, LOL (especially after seeing that one on the Catawiki auction site sold for almost twice what I paid for mine...and that was indeed "used" and on an aftermarket bracelet)! FedEx says Monday....



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> It's very hard to date the model, but the below links should give one the idea that this is _somewhat _more than five years old...
> 
> Eterna Airforce Eterna Matic (men's) â?? 1996 - Catawiki
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> It's very hard to date the model, but the below links should give one the idea that this is _somewhat _more than five years old...
> 
> Eterna Airforce Eterna Matic (men's) â?? 1996 - Catawiki
> 
> ...


I wouldn't touch that with a barge pole. Movement is at absolute minimum 15.75 years old.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Whew, it's a good thing there is absolutely no market for vintage watches then! Oh, wait....



JakeJD said:


> I would touch that with a barge pole. Movement is at absolute minimum 15.75 years old.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> Are you comparing Eterna to Invicta??


No, I am comparing inflated list price to inflated list price - that was pretty obvious


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Whew, it's a good thing there is absolutely no market for vintage watches then! Oh, wait....


Aren't you the one going on about how others can do with their money as they want? Great - go ahead and gamble. I'm just as free to express my opinion that it's a risky bet. I didn't try to talk you out of it or call you foolish.

The whole thing is fishy.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not to be argumentative, but do YOU think I am? Do you consider a "real" Swiss automatic, on a bracelet, sapphire crystal with an MSRP of $1300 (from a known, reputable brand that has an acknowledged, distinguished heritage) as "inflated"? If so, then I suppose I am using "Invicta logic"!


Yes

And you know no one pays that list price (especially with the other commented issues about this watch).
If you wanted to make your argument on a real street price rather than a fairy tale MSRP, that would be a different story


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It's an open forum to discuss this foolish hobby (according to my gf, LOL) about our obsession with watches. It's not as if lives are at stake because we disagree about one another's proposed radical new method for the treatment of cancer without first running through proper clinical trials. Let's just try to keep things in perspective....



JakeJD said:


> Aren't you the one going on about how others can do with their money as they want? Great - go ahead and gamble. I'm just as free to express my opinion that it's a risky bet. I didn't try to talk you out of it or call you foolish.
> 
> The whole thing is fishy.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Barry S said:


> Yes it is a brown sunburst dial and I absolutely love this watch (a quick search of my post history will reveal just how much!).
> 
> The dial is not only beautiful but incredibly easy to read. Fit and finish is excellent and the chronograph operation is flawless. Plus, it has not deviated by as much as two seconds in over four months.
> 
> Here are some shots of it on my (just under) 7" wrist.


That's the only Certina I have ever considered buying -- and it is still on my list. Gorgeous! Enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

It doesn´t make a lot of sense to argue with you if you don´t understand that comparing prices that are reduced resulting from the fact that the watch is 15 years old and not produced anymore is a different thing than a company who puts some random four digit numbers on their current model line-up price tags with the intention to sell it with a 99% discount.



maverick13z said:


> No, I am comparing inflated list price to inflated list price - that was pretty obvious


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

Chrikelnel said:


> Aaaaaand Christopher Ward stopped accepting the 50UK16 code also... not looking good for those who got a deal.


I just checked and the 100UK16 code still works if you add an extra band.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> It doesn´t make a lot of sense to argue with you if you don´t understand that comparing prices that are reduced resulting from the fact that the watch is 15 years old and not produced anymore is a different thing than a company who puts some random four digit numbers on their current model line-up price tags with the intention to sell it with a 99% discount.


Good - I guess that means you will stop arguing. Because it doesn't make sense to quote a fairy tale MSRP price of a watch that is 15 years old and use that to make an argument of why it is such a good buy


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Chrikelnel said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaaaand Christopher Ward stopped accepting the 50UK16 code also... not looking good for those who got a deal.
> ...


I thought I was in the safe when they said it it wasn't working...

Now your really tempting me...

On a different note: I am not trying to discourage anyone from getting the Eterna Airforce (which BTW is a moot point for now as it was reported "sold out") but there are deals posted here that sometimes appear too good to be true, but when you read the proverbial "fine print", ie research the product, you can avoid buyer's remorse.

Some retailers will do anything to make a sale, maybe they will call a calendar subdial a chronograph or sell you a 15 year old watch and not call it NOS. Either way, just as I hope we are pointing out that a one off listing might be a scratch and dent model, we should look out for our fellow WUS'ers (I know the acronym sounds... iffy to put it mildly) by sharing information gathered by our collective research and help prevent unnecessary buyer's remorse.

I hope my "banter" contributed to an informed purchase.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

whosurbuddiee said:


> I just checked and the 100UK16 code still works if you add an extra band.


Doesn't work for me, is this a 'promo' or 'voucher' code ?


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Amazon's doing a sale on a bunch of Seiko watches today. The Alarm Chronograph is $105.99, down from $325.99.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> Good - I guess that means you will stop arguing. Because it doesn't make sense to quote a fairy tale MSRP price of a watch that is 15 years old and use that to make an argument of why it is such a good buy


It's actually a very reasonable late 90's early 2000's MSRP. Can you imagine Eterna making a watch like that today and pricing it at $1300?


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

thechin said:


> whosurbuddiee said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked and the 100UK16 code still works if you add an extra band.
> ...


I tried twice, and it works for me if the strap I put in isn't on sale, but the one on sale (same price) didn't work.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

M111 said:


> Well, it would be nice if they aren't going to accept a code, for them to fix their computer ordering system beforehand. And if they don't accept it, they should give everyone who ordered with the code the option of still purchasing the watch without the additional discount before fulfilling orders that came afterward!


Even though the voucher has very clear T&C, this is still their problem?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Hey Guys,
> I know not everyone here is a fan of Avi-8. However they just released a beautiful limited edition line of automatics. They are running the Miyota 8215 movement and tap into the historical significance of the Hawker Hurricane aircraft during the Battle of Britain. The limited edition has a total of 1963 pieces, which are the same amount of aircraft used during the Battle. Retail price for the line hovers around $430-450 USD. I became very interested in the watch and after some searching realized I could purchase it on www.mainspringboutique.com and using their coupon code "WRISTPORN50" I was able to get the watch for about $210 USD. Package was shipped quickly. Will post once I am back home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


So there's a different model I've been wanting that the code works on as well. For currency people smarter than me, does it make sense to buy in something other than USD from these people?

I also noted that I got a pop up saying I'd get free Ray-Bans for spending over $250. Might go for that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

thechin said:


> Doesn't work for me, is this a 'promo' or 'voucher' code ?


Are you on the UK site? I think you have to do it on the UK site, plus you get to take advantage of the weak pound.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, that is not the voucher I used, which was only for $100. Also, it accepted it and charged my PayPal, so I would say it is their problem, especially when a few lines of code would fix it and now how many refunds and time wasted by workers will they have when the code is in every discount site online and says nothing about it not being good on certain purchases.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

M111 said:


> Well, that is not the voucher I used, which was only for $100. Also, it accepted it and charged my PayPal, so I would say it is their problem, especially when a few lines of code would fix it and now how many refunds and time wasted by workers will they have when the code is in every discount site online and says nothing about it not being good on certain purchases.


Thier re-branding, including their website, was a complete disaster. Love the product, but they REALLY messed up and actually had the public troubleshooting all the website mistakes - this doesn't surprise me at all!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Barry S said:


> Yes it is a brown sunburst dial and I absolutely love this watch (a quick search of my post history will reveal just how much!).
> 
> The dial is not only beautiful but incredibly easy to read. Fit and finish is excellent and the chronograph operation is flawless. Plus, it has not deviated by as much as two seconds in over four months.
> 
> Here are some shots of it on my (just under) 7" wrist.


Oh man, that is sweet!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This was on SD. A Stuhrling that looks like an AVI-8 for $29.62.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Original-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B016J1CMQS/


So figured since I like the look of some AVI-8. and especially liked the second hand on this, figured for $29 I would give it a chance. Pretty impressed - very nice quality for the price


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Yes it is a brown sunburst dial and I absolutely love this watch (a quick search of my post history will reveal just how much!).
> 
> The dial is not only beautiful but incredibly easy to read. Fit and finish is excellent and the chronograph operation is flawless. Plus, it has not deviated by as much as two seconds in over four months.
> 
> Here are some shots of it on my (just under) 7" wrist.


It looks really good. Still undecided on the brown or the dark grey. Both IMO equally good. I used to have the ds action fit and finish is very good. Now hope Black Friday will have good deal on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's my evine special from a few days ago.



 





Dive Case got quickly filled!! Need another one


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

.


valuewatchguy said:


> M111 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it would be nice if they aren't going to accept a code, for them to fix their computer ordering system beforehand. And if they don't accept it, they should give everyone who ordered with the code the option of still purchasing the watch without the additional discount before fulfilling orders that came afterward!
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

39mm Frederique Constant QUARTZ for *$185 *in eBay
4 sold in 24hours

Cheapest alternative price is in Amazon for $203, but camelx3 is showing constant $259. Maybe Amazon is price-matching some unknown seller.

* LINK HERE*

Showcasing on Youtube


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*Deal ends in 5 hours~
*
Seiko Recraft SNKN05 for *$85* in Amazon.
These Recraft watches rarely go below $110 from what I remember.

*LINK HERE*









*camelx3 graph:--------*


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Chrikelnel said:


> I tried twice, and it works for me if the strap I put in isn't on sale, but the one on sale (same price) didn't work.


Ah, that must be it, I put a strap from their clearance section, dont need a $80 strap otherwise.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Reup request for info about On Trac. Still no joy on my telling number.


For anyone curious, the box showed up today - from Amazon. Weird. But the seller on Jet was DExclusive, which must use Amazon for fulfillment. One day delivery, not too bad.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Even though the voucher has very clear T&C, this is still their problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has nothing to do with the 50 and 100 off coupon codes people were using.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry guys, I tried to quote another post and posted this incorrectly. Here's a screenshot regarding the CW sale of what I just wrote a bit ago.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Deal ends in 5 hours~
> *
> Seiko Recraft SNKN05 for *$85* in Amazon.
> These Recraft watches rarely go below $110 from what I remember.
> ...


Thanks for the clue! Got it for $76 including shipping with rewards points. Bargain!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Eterna Air Force arrived tonight and, upon opening the box, shot up to one of my favorite recent acquisitions. (Forgive the bad iPhone videos in my house of bad lighting.)

Came in a nice box. Eterna always does nice boxes. Little polished wood panel there at the front.









It's way better-looking in person than the ads and photos. One of the things I like about it so much is its size. It's just perfection. The fact that they didn't go 40mm or 42mm enhances the vintage vibe they're going for. The bidirectional compass bezel turns just right, not difficult but with stiff clicks and no play.

The dial, the hands, the font on the Arabic numerals, the small seconds subdial ... I just love 'em.









It's thinner than I expected.

















The bracelet is substantial, nice, comfortable. But wouldn't this watch rock on one of those black distressed "bomber jacket leather" straps from Strapped For Time?

For $235-$255 -- and possibly going lower as Black Friday nears -- it's a fantastic, no-brainer buy in my opinion if you like this kind of watch.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't believe that it is more than 15 years old. Why?
1.Maybe there was a remake of some sort at late 2000? 2007-2009
2. Can you imagine a bunch of watches lying somewhere on this planet and not being sold for such a long period (There obviously was not 1 or 2 in stock)? 
(Especially in a new retail boxes, not old blue ones.) 
3.Movement even of 30 years is OK - if it was kept in a warehouse.

I've noticed that it has 30 Jewels in first edition instead of 27 in second. Looks like -1 even was installed in Baume & Mercier in 2005 according to Google.

On my point of view - isn't that just cool? Get a vintage watch in a new condition - and get back in 90s just for 200 bucks, I dare you all were in the deal if it was a luxury brand from first line like PP, JLC or VC - not an Eterna.)


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Eterna Air Force arrived tonight and, upon opening the box, shot up to one of my favorite recent acquisitions. (Forgive the bad iPhone videos in my house of bad lighting.)
> 
> Came in a nice box. Eterna always does nice boxes. Little polished wood panel there at the front.
> 
> ...


THIS BOX IS AWSOME! I thought it is some kind of cheap transportation box than I saw photos in a shop)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watchgecko 20% off with code FB20. Good for another 8 or 9 hours. Some really good deals on leather straps.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

RADO D-Star 200 automatic R15959152 for $625.59. 
$729.99 on the watchery, FALLTW50 for $50 off 500+and 8% befrugal = $625.59. Listed on Ashford for $1300 and ebay for $1250 plus. 
Only 1 left, if I had the money I'd buy it. I like the look of the D-star watches.

cant link the page because my account is too new


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A whole slew of Glycines popped up on The Watchery's site. No great deals......yet, but you know the inevitable fire sale prices are soon to come.....


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> Watchgecko 20% off with code FB20. Good for another 8 or 9 hours. Some really good deals on leather straps.


Thought they offer free shipping with orders over $50?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Not sure what the threshold is, but they do have free shipping to US and UK. They often upgrade to DHL for free if the order is big.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> Not sure what the threshold is, but they do have free shipping to US and UK. They often upgrade to DHL for free if the order is big.


Shows $3.20 to the US. Even when above $50. Hmmmm
Oh £50 not $50!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

$3.20 is still amazingly low for tracked airmail. I don't think we can ship that cheaply domestically.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

20% of at Geckota to celebrate 3,000 Facebook likes. CODE: FB20. Dupe sorry. Code is good for less than 24 hours.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

As far as the Watchgecko prototype straps, the one's worth looking at are the seatbelt nato and edge stripe nato. They are about $8 after discount and deducting VAT. The edge stripe is very supple material similar to the all black seatbelt. I see others selling these for $20-40, albeit some with fancier hardware.

I'd give the swiss style nato a miss as it suffers from strange hardware spacing. Also, the two-piece leather natos are too flimsy and stretchy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

taike said:


> As far as the Watchgecko prototype straps, the one's worth looking at are the seatbelt nato and edge stripe nato. They are about $8 after discount and deducting VAT. The edge stripe is very supple material similar to the all black seatbelt. I see others selling these for $20-40, albeit some with fancier hardware.
> 
> I'd give the swiss style nato a miss as it suffers from strange hardware spacing. Also, the two-piece leather natos are too flimsy and stretchy.


Thanks for that feedback. Have been looking at the seatbelt nato.


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Hey Guys,
> I know not everyone here is a fan of Avi-8. However they just released a beautiful limited edition line of automatics. They are running the Miyota 8215 movement and tap into the historical significance of the Hawker Hurricane aircraft during the Battle of Britain. The limited edition has a total of 1963 pieces, which are the same amount of aircraft used during the Battle. Retail price for the line hovers around $430-450 USD. I became very interested in the watch and after some searching realized I could purchase it on www.mainspringboutique.com and using their coupon code "WRISTPORN50" I was able to get the watch for about $210 USD. Package was shipped quickly. Will post once I am back home.
> 
> 
> ...


Worked fine in the UK £170 for a great looking UK based auto pilot watch with a 2 week return policy. What's not to like?? I went for the black PVD

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> RADO D-Star 200 automatic R15959152 for $625.59.
> $729.99 on the watchery, FALLTW50 for $50 off 500+and 8% befrugal = $625.59. Listed on Ashford for $1300 and ebay for $1250 plus.
> Only 1 left, if I had the money I'd buy it. I like the look of the D-star watches.
> 
> cant link the page because my account is too new


Just an FYI:


ConditionLike New


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

taike said:


> As far as the Watchgecko prototype straps, the one's worth looking at are the seatbelt nato and edge stripe nato. They are about $8 after discount and deducting VAT. The edge stripe is very supple material similar to the all black seatbelt. I see others selling these for $20-40, albeit some with fancier hardware.
> 
> I'd give the swiss style nato a miss as it suffers from strange hardware spacing. Also, the two-piece leather natos are too flimsy and stretchy.


Bought two black/gray edge-striped natos. Thanks *Taike*!
I'm hoping the gray coloring on the edges will give a visual illusion of a slimmer width for the nato.
Solid-colored 22mm natos look too wide and broad on my wrist, so I hope these will solve the inconvenience.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko SNKN02, $79 shipped from Amazon

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MBB0LGY/ref=s9_simh_gw_g241_i2_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

100UK16 code isnt working anymore at CW uk site even with the added leather bader strap.... cause they closed that loop hole as well. Tisk, hope everyone who ordered the combo gets them!
Also, regarding the watchgecko deal, they still have the Geckota K2 V11 black chrono avaitor watch on sale for $39.81 after FB20 code... Hell of a deal for a nice chrono aviator. Add another $11-12 dollars in straps and shipping is free as well.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> 100UK16 code isnt working anymore at CW uk site even with the added leather bader strap.... cause they closed that loop hole as well. Tisk, hope everyone who ordered the combo gets them!
> Also, regarding the watchgecko deal, they still have the Geckota K2 V11 black chrono avaitor watch on sale for $39.81 after FB20 code... Hell of a deal for a nice chrono aviator. Add another $11-12 dollars in straps and shipping is free as well.


And everyone who bought just the watch)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

M111 said:


> Well, that is not the voucher I used, which was only for $100. Also, it accepted it and charged my PayPal, so I would say it is their problem, especially when a few lines of code would fix it and now how many refunds and time wasted by workers will they have when the code is in every discount site online and says nothing about it not being good on certain purchases.


Same voucher, you used the code for the GBP version right? On the British cward site?

Here is the link to the CWard forum that originally talked about the vouchers

http://www.christopherwardforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=39009

These were bogus vouchers that were supposed to feel like they were unique and being sent to specific customers. However everyone's codes were the same. The only difference was the currency conversion. There was also a Euro version issued.

But my point is that Cward never intended for them to be used with another sale. If you get it to work good for you and congrats on a great deal.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> As far as the Watchgecko prototype straps, the one's worth looking at are the seatbelt nato and edge stripe nato. They are about $8 after discount and deducting VAT. The edge stripe is very supple material similar to the all black seatbelt. I see others selling these for $20-40, albeit some with fancier hardware.
> 
> I'd give the swiss style nato a miss as it suffers from strange hardware spacing. Also, the two-piece leather natos are too flimsy and stretchy.


I have one of the edge stripe nato and think it is too thin and flimsy. The material is very soft and supple.

The protype with the nicer hardware is good also but the placement of the keepers is a little off but the hardware is excellent.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

taike said:


> $3.20 is still amazingly low for tracked airmail. I don't think we can ship that cheaply domestically.


My package, shipped to US, was not trackable. They even stated so in a confirmation email. Agree however that $3.20 is cheap enough. Proto leather is thin and very soft, silver-edged NATO is also thin and soft. I would say equal to the price in quality/value.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SNKN02, $79 shipped from Amazon
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MBB0LGY/ref=s9_simh_gw_g241_i2_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf


not for Europe...


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Londo Mollari said:


> Seiko SNKN02, $79 shipped from Amazon
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MBB0LGY/ref=s9_simh_gw_g241_i2_r?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf


not for Europe...


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Has any one got lucky email from CHRW?)))))


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Has any one got lucky email from CHRW?)))))


I got it. They will not process order with 100 pound discount


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

A NWT Super Kontiki for 639.99? I know nothing of the seller, and they've had some bad reviews, but 99% feedback is pretty good considering their sales volume. Can anyone figure out the catch? They have 1 avail of 2 different styles.

Eterna Men&apos;s Super Kontiki 45mm Rubber Band Automatic Watch 1273 41 46 1382 | eBay

Eterna Men&apos;s Super Kontiki 45mm Leather Band Automatic Watch 1273 41 49 1363 | eBay


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I know there have been some comments on this but why are Swiss watch prices coming down so hard?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I wish Wera Mettes from Chris Ward would´t have sent me a mail explaining that coupon code and 30% cannot be combined... :/


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> A NWT Super Kontiki for 639.99? I know nothing of the seller, and they've had some bad reviews, but 99% feedback is pretty good considering their sales volume. Can anyone figure out the catch? They have 1 avail of 2 different styles.
> 
> Eterna Men&apos;s Super Kontiki 45mm Rubber Band Automatic Watch 1273 41 46 1382 | eBay
> 
> Eterna Men&apos;s Super Kontiki 45mm Leather Band Automatic Watch 1273 41 49 1363 | eBay


Well, those went quick. Must not have been a catch...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Was debating these, but just as well, probably much too big for my wrist. Beautiful pieces though. Someone got a deal.



cfcfan81 said:


> Well, those went quick. Must not have been a catch...


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Eterna Air Force arrived tonight and, upon opening the box, shot up to one of my favorite recent acquisitions. (Forgive the bad iPhone videos in my house of bad lighting.)
> 
> The bracelet is substantial, nice, comfortable. But wouldn't this watch rock on one of those black distressed "bomber jacket leather" straps from Strapped For Time?
> 
> For $235-$255 -- and possibly going lower as Black Friday nears -- it's a fantastic, no-brainer buy in my opinion if you like this kind of watch.


Thanks for the review. Mine is still in transit. Glad I jumped on it before they sold out. I was planning to put it on leather. I have a dark brown Horween strap that might work to give it this vintage look.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Has any one got lucky email from CHRW?)))))


Duplicate post.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Has any one got lucky email from CHRW?)))))


You mean this one:

Dear Customer,

Many thanks for placing your order for one of our C60 Tridents ( C60-43-A-SWK-S) in our special clearance event.

Unfortunately we are not able to process your order at the moment as you added the code for your exclusive voucher code at the checkout which, as we explained in the recent email (see below), isn't valid for your purchase.

This was obviously an understandable _*oversight on your part *_and we apologise that a glitch in the system allowed your order to be accepted, but I am sure you will understand that we can only allow you the 30% saving as intended. At a 30% saving this still represents outstanding value and as a goodwill gesture we will also be happy to waive the shipment charge on this occasion should you wish to continue with your purchase.

I look forward to your reply to this email advising how you wish to proceed.

Kind regards,

Wera

I'm actually rather pissed that they are blaming this one ME. Needless to say, because of that wordage, I won't be purchasing from them again at any price.

Edit: I'm not upset about them not honoring even though they were the ones that messed up, I'm upset they are blaming this on US. Business 101....you NEVER blame the customer for something the business did.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Haha. It's YOUR fault, but THEY apologise. That's some positive spin.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> You mean this one.
> I'm actually rather pissed that they are blaming this one ME. Needless to say, because of that wordage, I won't be purchasing from them again at any price.
> 
> Edit: I'm not upset about them not honoring even though they were the ones that messed up, I'm upset they are blaming this on US. Business 101....you NEVER blame the customer for something the business did.


Yep. Me too. Had no Wards - and will have no one in the future.)
Jumped on SuperKontiki - hope it ships.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> You mean this one:
> 
> Dear Customer,
> 
> ...


I don't think they meant it to sound that way - I think the intent of that wording was to be non-accusatory about the fact that everyone from this thread intentionally did exactly what they said we weren't allowed to do, which was combine those discounts.

I wonder if there's an industry term now for those of us that frequent this thread and enthusiastically abuse any sale that happens anywhere.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And so the markdowns have begun....New Arrivals | The Watchery



dumberdrummer said:


> A whole slew of Glycines popped up on The Watchery's site. No great deals......yet, but you know the inevitable fire sale prices are soon to come.....


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

MV-22 said:


> I don't think they meant it to sound that way - I think the intent of that wording was to be non-accusatory about the fact that everyone from this thread intentionally did exactly what they said we weren't allowed to do, which was combine those discounts.
> 
> I wonder if there's an industry term now for those of us that frequent this thread and enthusiastically abuse any sale that happens anywhere.


I'm going to have to disagree with you. That wording should not have been used period. All they had to do was say it was a glitch in their system that allowed it to happen. They are placing the blame on the customer plain and simple.

It wasn't "abusing" the sale at all.

Like I said, I'm not upset/mad that they won't honor it....I'm upset that they are placing the blame on the customers. It's bad business and because of those words, I will not be a customer of theirs.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

MV-22 said:


> I don't think they meant it to sound that way - I think the intent of that wording was to be non-accusatory about the fact that everyone from this thread intentionally did exactly what they said we weren't allowed to do, which was combine those discounts.
> 
> I wonder if there's an industry term now for those of us that frequent this thread and enthusiastically abuse any sale that happens anywhere.


I think the modern standard when purchasing from the actual company or a certified seller is "caveat venditor". But obviously CW doesn't agree.
To each their own, but based on this response, I'll never own one.
Want to sell things with your name on it, then learn how to run your business and protect that name. Make a mistake? Own it and fill the order.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> This has nothing to do with the 50 and 100 off coupon codes people were using.


That voucher is the source of the codes that everyone was using, so I would say it has a lot to do with it.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

cuica said:


> I know there have been some comments on this but why are Swiss watch prices coming down so hard?


Good news for bargain hunter?
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-07-22/the-swiss-watch-industry-s-perfect-storm


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I have dealt with Wera in the past and she has seemed very reasonable. I'm giving Chr. Ward a pass on this very minor mess-up in wording. I don't think it's worth refusing to do business with it and removing such a high quality watch vendor from the pool.


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

plan80 said:


> I think the modern standard when purchasing from the actual company or a certified seller is "caveat venditor". But obviously CW doesn't agree.
> To each their own, but based on this response, I'll never own one.
> Want to sell things with your name on it, then learn how to run your business and protect that name. Make a mistake? Own it and fill the order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity what mistake do you think they made? You mean the mistake of not blocking the code that people abused?

When they sent out the 30% Trident promotional emails, it very clearly stated "we can't offer it in conjunction with the current customer vouchers" and the vouchers that were sen't out with the 100off codes clearly stated "cannot be used in conjunction with another offer and cannot be used on clearance items".

Both the sale and the coupon clearly stated they cannot be used together and every single person using them together knew there was a chance their order would be canceled. I am shocked you are upset that they did not let you rip them off. You really think it is their fault they did not stop you from doing what was already stated you cannot do? How about you own up to doing something you knew was wrong and pay the right price?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Techme said:


> Haha. It's YOUR fault, but THEY apologise. That's some positive spin.


Not to get political, but I have been hearing a lot of that lately.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> I'm going to have to disagree with you. That wording should not have been used period. All they had to do was say it was a glitch in their system that allowed it to happen. They are placing the blame on the customer plain and simple.
> 
> It wasn't "abusing" the sale at all.
> 
> Like I said, I'm not upset/mad that they won't honor it....I'm upset that they are placing the blame on the customers. It's bad business and because of those words, I will not be a customer of theirs.












5th bullet point is relevant here

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> You mean this one:
> 
> Edit: I'm not upset about them not honoring even though they were the ones that messed up, I'm upset they are blaming this on US. Business 101....you NEVER blame the customer for something the business did.


Uh I am only going to say this.... I work for a fortune 200 company, I work on the corporate side too. The first thing I got taught is do right by your customer, however, the customer IS NOT always right. There is a definitely a line in business where your customer is being unreasonable, and you do not cross the line to take their side at that point. When the customer is wrong you do not apologize for it, doing so will literally undermine your business.

I understand your feelings and it is your right as a customer to not do business with them. I even agree they need to fix their website issues. But they tried to meet you half way, they gave you a fair offer even if they could have worded it a little better, and that's all they really should be compelled to do.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

It's really as simple as this, Christopher Ward should not have taken the funds from my PayPal account if they did not intend to fulfill the order, and they should have refunded my account immediately. Instead, I get a condescending email that doesn't even tell me how much I should pay if I want to continue the purchase!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

plan80 said:


> I think the modern standard when purchasing from the actual company or a certified seller is "caveat venditor". But obviously CW doesn't agree.
> To each their own, but based on this response, I'll never own one.
> Want to sell things with your name on it, then learn how to run your business and protect that name. Make a mistake? Own it and fill the order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I gotta disagree with ya. Ward may be larger than most micros, but it's still a small business. I ordered a GMT and was pretty stoked to get one at that price. But then it became obvious it was an error. Even following this thread, it became pretty obvious when people were using the add a strap workaround that this was an error.

Not to say I felt bad, I'm always up for an attempt. But they cancelled it and I don't have any hard feelings. (I don't even mind the wording, but to each his own).

I know we're hunting bargains here, but sometimes it's just too good to be true. I've had great experiences with the company and this certainly won't sour them for me I. The least.

Not trying to cause waves, just giving my two cents on the matter from a business owner's perspective.

Now, which one of you lucky sob's pulled in that Kontiki deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Are they gonna issue refunds right away or wait until monday?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

For what it's worth. I have purchased from C Ward several times and found their customer service to be exceptional. They have gone out of their way to help me purchase watches. If I missed a sale, they honored the same price when I emailed them. If I purchased before the sale happened, they gave me an even bigger discount on my next purchase when they really didn't have to do that. Offered me free shipping, send me an extra item to compensate for a delay etc.
It's easy to fill a couple of orders when you make a pricing mistake but I am sure they were flooded by these orders from wus members so I don't hold it against them that they didn't fill the orders.
Even though I do agree that their follow up email was not worded well but I wouldn't cut them out just because of a poorly worded email and an email with a poor sense of humor (reference Christmas) when I know that they have always stepped up at least in my individual case. I think that their watches are excellent quality for what you pay at the sale prices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

They don't issue refund until you confirm whether you want to cancel the order or proceed at the intended cost.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Karkarov said:


> Uh I am only going to say this.... I work for a fortune 200 company, I work on the corporate side too. The first thing I got taught is do right by your customer, however, the customer IS NOT always right. There is a definitely a line in business where your customer is being unreasonable, and you do not cross the line to take their side at that point. When the customer is wrong you do not apologize for it, doing so will literally undermine your business.
> 
> I understand your feelings and it is your right as a customer to not do business with them. I even agree they need to fix their website issues. But they tried to meet you half way, they gave you a fair offer even if they could have worded it a little better, and that's all they really should be compelled to do.


I never once said "the customer is always right". I don't even care that they won't honor their website "glitch". I take exception to the wording of their response.

Just an FYI, and don't take this as a "personal" attack...but stating that you work for a "Fortune 200 company" doesn't make your opinion any more or less valid than someone else's. I could easily counter you with the fact I work for a Fortune 50 company on the corporate side, but like I said...it doesn't mean my opinion is any more or less valid than yours.

I will say it again...I disliked the wording of the e-mail. It felt patronizing, due to that I won't do business with CW in the future. It won't affect them in any way, shape or form...I'm not so arrogant to think it will.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Same voucher, you used the code for the GBP version right? On the British cward site?
> 
> Here is the link to the CWard forum that originally talked about the vouchers
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.

I got the "unfortunately" email. Very poor form on their part. If you want to sell a product to the public, but you don't want them using publicly available coupon codes, then you must: place a notice on the sale landing page, place a notice on the product page, and change settings in your e-commerce platform to reject the coupon. You can't sell to the public but communicate sales limitations ("please don't") to a select group of people via email.

And if you want single use, account specific codes rather than non-unique coupon codes out there in the world, then you issue the former, not the latter. Other micros with their own platforms can and do handle this distinction, so I don't see a reason other than laziness that CWard failed to do the same. Again, the general public in possession of a generic coupon code isn't privy to CWards intentions communicated to a private email audience.

Cancelled my order on principle.

Edit: And before someone comments that I'm suggesting they should have fulfilled all these orders, I'm not. I'm suggesting that they bungled the whole sale from the start, and that's 100% on them. They've earned the customer ill-will they'll receive.


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> I got the "unfortunately" email. Very poor form on their part. If you want to sell a product to the public, but you don't want them using publicly available coupon codes, then you must: place a notice on the sale landing page, place a notice on the product page, and change settings in your e-commerce platform to reject the coupon. You can't sell to the public but communicate sales limitations ("please don't") to a select group of people via email.
> 
> ...


The wording of the email they sent out to cancel is only objectionable to me, because I imagine not everyone using the code received the email. I'm on their mailing list, and I didn't get an email about the sale.

Thanks to this thread I heard about it, considered it, decided if the voucher didn't work I wasn't interested and didn't bother to place an order on the chance it would be cancelled, and I'm trying to hold funds for Black Friday/the LE Steinhart legacy on gnomon...

That said if I was being cited an email I never received outlining the terms of the sale that didn't appear on the site, I wouldn't be thrilled. Though maybe it was on the site, like I said I didn't order so I didn't pay that much attention.

Also, I think they wrote a form letter and maybe didn't think it through. They did offer to eat shipping and if you used the 100UK16 code it's +£100 and -shipping pretty simple math I don't think they would need to do on your behalf. I'm sure they'll invoice you if you respond saying you still want it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

Karkarov said:


> Uh I am only going to say this.... I work for a fortune 200 company, I work on the corporate side too. The first thing I got taught is do right by your customer, however, the customer IS NOT always right. There is a definitely a line in business where your customer is being unreasonable, and you do not cross the line to take their side at that point. When the customer is wrong you do not apologize for it, doing so will literally undermine your business.
> 
> I understand your feelings and it is your right as a customer to not do business with them. I even agree they need to fix their website issues. But they tried to meet you half way, they gave you a fair offer even if they could have worded it a little better, and that's all they really should be compelled to do.


I agree with you on all points except that I don't think these customers are being unreasonable. CW accepted payment, and sent a confirmation. 
Either way, these are hard choices to make. The vendor can do whatever it wants. This is a brutally competitive industry, and (in my totally amatuer opinion) a hundred dollars now is better than losing multiple customers long term. 
If you want to entice customers with coupons, you have to ensure your online store front is squared away. If not, open a brick and mortar. 
Blaming the customer is outrageous.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivven (Apr 3, 2016)

plan80 said:


> I agree with you on all points except that I don't think these customers are being unreasonable. CW accepted payment, and sent a confirmation.
> Either way, these are hard choices to make. The vendor can do whatever it wants. This is a brutally competitive industry, and (in my totally amatuer opinion) a hundred dollars now is better than losing multiple customers long term.
> If you want to entice customers with coupons, you have to ensure your online store front is squared away. If not, open a brick and mortar.
> Blaming the customer is outrageous.
> ...


Turning the code off for the week or product category should've been easy, so yeah I agree. But PayPal is odd and will take your money right off, the vendor should have to click an accept before the sale is completed.

Now cancelling after a shipping confirmation is insane, after an automated order confirmation and PayPal taking funds... less so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

For folks who're into Sea-gull, Sea-gull sg has a sale on for M186S:

SEA GULL M186S_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH

79$ - and 14$ shipping - 93$...don't know how good the movement (ST16) is? But at that price, worth checking out I guess.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Tisell Diver back in stock - Price is US $220


CASE: Diameter 40mm without crown,Screw-down crown, Brushed 316L stainless steel, Ceramic Bezel,
 Solid case back, Thickness 12.5mm, Lug 20mm,Oyster brushed bracelet, water resistant 200m
Dial: Super-Luminova BGW9
Hands: Super-Luminova BGW9
Front glass: Sapphire crystal (AR coating inside)
Movement: MIYOTA 9015 3H with date or 90s5 no date Automatic Movement , Runnig Time- 40Hour

Mail [email protected] for ordering - Not listed on the website. The one I want isn't there but have requested a custom color combo...let's see if he can do it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Tissot Ladies Watch for $165 on Amazon


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$10.71 for a 38mm Momentum quartz.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O4UPBYW


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

horonewbie said:


> Tisell Diver back in stock - Price is US $220




NM, guess you already did!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

M111 said:


> It's really as simple as this, Christopher Ward should not have taken the funds from my PayPal account if they did not intend to fulfill the order, and they should have refunded my account immediately. Instead, I get a condescending email that doesn't even tell me how much I should pay if I want to continue the purchase!


Agreed. I made the order on Thursday morning in the US. London is 8 hours ahead from where I am located. Use of code was stopped sometime late Thursday based on forum reports. CW was thus aware by late Thursday.

So, CW had the whole Friday to notify and make their offer to accept under different terms. No email.

Instead, they send me an email Saturday morning (my time), advising that the order cannot be processed. I immediately reply and request that they please cancel the order. I thereafter receive an auto reply message from CW indicating that their office is closed. Open to cancel, but not open to process a refund due to their technical glitch?

I think better practice would be to take the initiative to cancel the order, and make the counteroffer with several days to accept.

That way, the consumer isn't left for potentially 4-5 days without their funds.

Oh well, time to look for another deal lol.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Never one to stay out of a good argument, I must offer my opinion for those who are upset about the wording:

"This was obviously an understandable oversight on your part."

I find this wording quite gracious and non accusatory as opposed to what they likely really wanted to say:

"This was obviously an attempt to get away with something on your part."

This is my opinion on the choice of words in the email only, not a judgment on anybody's intentions. I'm sure I would have tried it myself had I been interested in that sale.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ball chronograph for $1349. But it only measures up to 60 seconds.

Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter Pro Black Dial Stainless Steel Men's CM1038D-SAJ-BK| Upscale Time


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I actually want to keep the order, but have no idea how to proceed because they didn't tell me. Do I need to send additional funds? Will they invoice the difference? I asked, but they apparently are closed.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Only 1 in stock Versace Acron Automatic Big Date with a La Joux Perret 3513 movement based on an ETA 2892 modified with big date and power reserve for $1K


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

Some of the users here make me sad for the state of humanity. I am completely shocked that people are actually blaming C. Ward. Even worse are the users here claiming some proverbial moral high ground on email phrasing, after they tried a scam a company. Talking about "principal" when the email really should have just been honest and said "You didn't follow the terms of the voucher, that was never even sent to you in the first place, and we are canceling your order." Others crying about their paypal being charged and funds tied up for a whole couple days, like they deserve some type of compensation for it. Not even acknowledging the fact that all these people trying to scam the company, probably caused a good amount of work for them. Crying like a child that C. Ward should have done more to make sure people couldn't cheat their website. 

Everyone that ordered with the voucher (myself included) knew that it was not suppose to be combined. Especially when some had to add a strap to make it work and ordering from the UK site, because the US code wouldnt work. If someone tries to claim they purchasing from the UK site (to avoid US conversion fees) and adding a voucher (that was never sent to them) was in all completely valid, they are lying or just delusional. Every single person knew there was a chance their order would be canceled. To cry about the wording of the email after you were caught doing something you knew was wrong, is just sickening. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Any Aussie lads who want a new pepsi SRP turtle on rubber, eglobaldigitalcameras have them for $309 AU, sorry im not great at linking but if you go to the site you'll find it.
This is a good price, cheers

EDIT, Thats $320AU delivered, use code WELCOME for $8 off which brings it to $312.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My Eterna Air Force arrived tonight and, upon opening the box, shot up to one of my favorite recent acquisitions. (Forgive the bad iPhone videos in my house of bad lighting.)
> 
> Came in a nice box. Eterna always does nice boxes. Little polished wood panel there at the front.
> 
> ...


Does the box or PAPER manual look 15 years old?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Some of the users here make me sad for the state of humanity. I am completely shocked that people are actually blaming C. Ward. Even worse are the users here claiming some proverbial moral high ground on email phrasing, after they tried a scam a company. Talking about "principal" when the email really should have just been honest and said "You didn't follow the terms of the voucher, that was never even sent to you in the first place, and we are canceling your order." Others crying about their paypal being charged and funds tied up for a whole couple days, like they deserve some type of compensation for it. Not even acknowledging the fact that all these people trying to scam the company, probably caused a good amount of work for them. Crying like a child that C. Ward should have done more to make sure people couldn't cheat their website.
> 
> Everyone that ordered with the voucher (myself included) knew that it was not suppose to be combined. Especially when some had to add a strap to make it work and ordering from the UK site, because the US code wouldnt work. If someone tries to claim they purchasing from the UK site (to avoid US conversion fees) and adding a voucher (that was never sent to them) was in all completely valid, they are lying or just delusional. Every single person knew there was a chance their order would be canceled. To cry about the wording of the email after you were caught doing something you knew was wrong, is just sickening. You should be ashamed of yourself.


Its an OUTRAGE!!


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Some of the users here make me sad for the state of humanity. I am completely shocked that people are actually blaming C. Ward. Even worse are the users here claiming some proverbial moral high ground on email phrasing, after they tried a scam a company. Talking about "principal" when the email really should have just been honest and said "You didn't follow the terms of the voucher, that was never even sent to you in the first place, and we are canceling your order." Others crying about their paypal being charged and funds tied up for a whole couple days, like they deserve some type of compensation for it. Not even acknowledging the fact that all these people trying to scam the company, probably caused a good amount of work for them. Crying like a child that C. Ward should have done more to make sure people couldn't cheat their website.
> 
> Everyone that ordered with the voucher (myself included) knew that it was not suppose to be combined. Especially when some had to add a strap to make it work and ordering from the UK site, because the US code wouldnt work. If someone tries to claim they purchasing from the UK site (to avoid US conversion fees) and adding a voucher (that was never sent to them) was in all completely valid, they are lying or just delusional. Every single person knew there was a chance their order would be canceled. To cry about the wording of the email after you were caught doing something you knew was wrong, is just sickening. You should be ashamed of yourself.


Touch_*è...

*_Life is now all about getting away with it...and seeing how much you can get away with it...before you get called on it. None of us are going to change that attitude.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Its an OUTRAGE!!


I did a close reading of the thread. I couldn't find anyone crying.

Sanctimony sucks.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Someone posted this watch deal before, but the price for this model is starting to take a nose dive recently, for $199 you are getting quite a bit for the watch, not to mention a 3-yr factory warranty.
Is it the propeller hands? the weird case? or weak lume maybe someone here can comment.
*ACCU•SWISS 63B193 Tellaro*


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

sorry double post


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Some of the users here make me sad for the state of humanity. I am completely shocked that people are actually blaming C. Ward. *Even worse are the users here claiming some proverbial moral high ground on email phrasing, after they tried a scam a company. Talking about "principal" when the email really should have just been honest and said "You didn't follow the terms of the voucher, that was never even sent to you in the first place, and we are canceling your order." *Others crying about their paypal being charged and funds tied up for a whole couple days, like they deserve some type of compensation for it. Not even acknowledging the fact that all these people trying to scam the company, probably caused a good amount of work for them. Crying like a child that C. Ward should have done more to make sure people couldn't cheat their website.
> 
> Everyone that ordered with the voucher (myself included) knew that it was not suppose to be combined. Especially when some had to add a strap to make it work and ordering from the UK site, because the US code wouldnt work. If someone tries to claim they purchasing from the UK site (to avoid US conversion fees) and adding a voucher (that was never sent to them) was in all completely valid, they are lying or just delusional. Every single person knew there was a chance their order would be canceled. To cry about the wording of the email after you were caught doing something you knew was wrong, is just sickening. You should be ashamed of yourself.


First of all, buddy, don't quote my words and talk generically about "some people." Be a man and call me out, like I'm doing to you. (Also, it's "principle.")

Second, do not equate your own knowledge with mine. I tried to scam no one; when I ordered, I had no notice that I wasn't supposed to be able to use the code. I followed a link to their site and I used a publicly available coupon code that's been quoted in this thread about 500 times_. _It wasn't posted on the CWard site that coupon codes would not be accepted, it wasn't posted on the product page, it was posted in the cart, and the code was accepted. Am I seriously to be held responsible for tracing the origin of all coupon codes to ensure that I'm "entitled" to use this generic, broadly available information, which "was never even sent to [me] in the first place"? That's rhetorical, obviously the answer is no, and you've no basis to claim otherwise.

Second, my position was quite clear - if you're going to slander me as taking moral high ground, scamming, and hypocritically standing on principle, have the decency and balls to tell me _how I'm wrong._



> If you want to sell a product to the public, but you don't want them using publicly available coupon codes, then you must: place a notice on the sale landing page, place a notice on the product page, and change settings in your e-commerce platform to reject the coupon. You can't sell to the public but communicate sales limitations ("please don't") to a select group of people via email.
> 
> And if you want single use, account specific codes rather than non-unique coupon codes out there in the world, then you issue the former, not the latter. Other micros with their own platforms can and do handle this distinction, so I don't see a reason other than laziness that CWard failed to do the same. Again, the general public in possession of a generic coupon code isn't privy to CWards intentions communicated to a private email audience.


In short, I did absolutely nothing untoward - I used a coupon code to buy a product - and I resent and reject your moralizing condemnation. If they didn't want me to, _the burden was on them to make that clear and to prevent its happening._ They utterly failed.

Kindly address my arguments before trotting out trollish laments about weeping for the state of humanity. If you think this is evidence of the moral decline of civilization, you better darn well be ready to prove it.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> And so the markdowns have begun....New Arrivals | The Watchery


Don't want to derail the thread, can anyone point me to an Airman 101 guide (current models, not historical).

Too many models 17, 18, 22, 12-hour, 24-hour, multiple model codes for what looks like the same watch...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Some of the users here make me sad for the state of humanity. I am completely shocked that people are actually blaming C. Ward. Even worse are the users here claiming some proverbial moral high ground on email phrasing, after they tried a scam a company. Talking about "principal" when the email really should have just been honest and said "You didn't follow the terms of the voucher, that was never even sent to you in the first place, and we are canceling your order." Others crying about their paypal being charged and funds tied up for a whole couple days, like they deserve some type of compensation for it. Not even acknowledging the fact that all these people trying to scam the company, probably caused a good amount of work for them. Crying like a child that C. Ward should have done more to make sure people couldn't cheat their website.
> 
> Everyone that ordered with the voucher (myself included) knew that it was not suppose to be combined. Especially when some had to add a strap to make it work and ordering from the UK site, because the US code wouldnt work. If someone tries to claim they purchasing from the UK site (to avoid US conversion fees) and adding a voucher (that was never sent to them) was in all completely valid, they are lying or just delusional. Every single person knew there was a chance their order would be canceled. To cry about the wording of the email after you were caught doing something you knew was wrong, is just sickening. You should be ashamed of yourself.


The fact you use the word "crying" to those of us that voiced our opinion to what we perceived as "patronizing verbiage" from CW in the cancellation e-mails is what makes sad for the state of humanity.

Want to know why we used the UK site? It WASN'T because the code wouldn't work...it was because the exchange rate worked towards our favor. It's plainly apparent you didn't read the posts. No one has "cried" about compensation...they have good reason to complain about having the funds removed and an invoice created, only to get cancellation after the fact.

No one was trying to "scam" them. Not everyone got an e-mail voucher from CW...some saw people posting a discount code and used it...and it worked because they (CW) never updated their website. Many of us didn't "game" the system by adding a strap. I added a watch, input the code and it worked. Got an invoice and my paypal account was charged.

What's sickening is a guy with a post count of 35 is responding to belittle those of us that didn't like the wording of the response from CW, NOT because they weren't honoring the code.

Try reading and understanding what the complaint was about before posting a "holier than thou" rant.

You are the one that should be ashamed of yourself with the personal attacks.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Talking about "principal" when the email really should have just been honest and said "You didn't follow the terms of the voucher, that was never even sent to you in the first place, and we are canceling your order."
> 
> Everyone that ordered with the voucher (myself included) knew that it was not suppose to be combined. Especially when some had to add a strap to make it work and ordering from the UK site, because the US code wouldnt work.


This guy gets it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey I remember somebody lucky showed up with a tracking notification here?

I can understand canceling orders. I can understand WUS and all others community members wanted a watch for that price. 
I can't understand cancelling them that way - after two days, even payment had already been cleared at bank - I've even received cashback % from my bank.
What were they doing for so long? Dreaming of huge sales? 

All in all I think they should clearly understand and state to the world - what is a voucher and what is a promo-code.)


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Never one to stay out of a good argument, I must offer my opinion for those who are upset about the wording:
> 
> "This was obviously an understandable oversight on your part."
> 
> ...


The point is that the 3 words "on your part" could have and should have been eliminated from the line. It would have made the message sent to the customer much more friendly and when you run a small business I would think that would be good practice.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

winwood said:


> The point is that the 3 words "on your part" could have and should have been eliminated from the line. It would have made the message sent to the customer much more friendly and when you run a small business I would think that would be good practice.


Fair enough.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Now $171 from seller official_bulova on ebay. 10% off offer ends in 2 days. Or pay $1,095 at Jareds.



uyebsk said:


> Someone posted this watch deal before, but the price for this model is starting to take a nose dive recently, for $199 you are getting quite a bit for the watch, not to mention a 3-yr factory warranty.
> Is it the propeller hands? the weird case? or weak lume maybe someone here can comment.
> *ACCU•SWISS 63B193 Tellaro*
> View attachment 9649450


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

whosurbuddiee said:


> Some of the users here make me sad for the state of humanity. I am completely shocked that people are actually blaming C. Ward. Even worse are the users here claiming some proverbial moral high ground on email phrasing, after they tried a scam a company. Talking about "principal" when the email really should have just been honest and said "You didn't follow the terms of the voucher, that was never even sent to you in the first place, and we are canceling your order." Others crying about their paypal being charged and funds tied up for a whole couple days, like they deserve some type of compensation for it. Not even acknowledging the fact that all these people trying to scam the company, probably caused a good amount of work for them. Crying like a child that C. Ward should have done more to make sure people couldn't cheat their website.
> 
> Everyone that ordered with the voucher (myself included) knew that it was not suppose to be combined. Especially when some had to add a strap to make it work and ordering from the UK site, because the US code wouldnt work. If someone tries to claim they purchasing from the UK site (to avoid US conversion fees) and adding a voucher (that was never sent to them) was in all completely valid, they are lying or just delusional. Every single person knew there was a chance their order would be canceled. To cry about the wording of the email after you were caught doing something you knew was wrong, is just sickening. You should be ashamed of yourself.


Sigh..... Sometimes this thread reminds me of hanging out in the F2 forum. These feeding frenzies happen on a regular basis, and inevitably SOMEONE ends up feeling that they were cheated when the seller won't honor stacked discounts that were never intended to work together in the first place.

What some people don't understand is the internet sales engine is RARELY managed by the sales staff. They are usually commercial hosted sales sites that are managed in the cloud. The sales staff upload item information and price, and then fulfill orders that come back. Sometimes there is a glitch in the code or the host system that allows discounts to be stacked that shouldn't be. That's a problem with the host system, and it's pretty unreasonable to expect the seller to honor these mistakes. I can guarantee that the web host won't foot the loss, and it's pretty petty to expect the seller to accept it or "I won't buy from them again and I'm gonna sing it to the world".


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

So, it seems we had another C.Ward shemozzle, apparently those who ordered this time, did not take part of the one prior, and were hoping for some different sequences ...;-)


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

plan80 said:


> I did a close reading of the thread. I couldn't find anyone crying.
> 
> Sanctimony sucks.


Not surprising in the least bit, coming from you.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm not pro in english - Can someone please tell me about "on your part" meaning in this context in another words? Just interesting.


----------



## whosurbuddiee (Feb 5, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> First of all, buddy, don't quote my words and talk generically about "some people." Be a man and call me out, like I'm doing to you. (Also, it's "principle.")
> 
> Second, do not equate your own knowledge with mine. I tried to scam no one; when I ordered, I had no notice that I wasn't supposed to be able to use the code. I followed a link to their site and I used a publicly available coupon code that's been quoted in this thread about 500 times_. _It wasn't posted on the CWard site that coupon codes would not be accepted, it wasn't posted on the product page, it was posted in the cart, and the code was accepted. Am I seriously to be held responsible for tracing the origin of all coupon codes to ensure that I'm "entitled" to use this generic, broadly available information, which "was never even sent to [me] in the first place"? That's rhetorical, obviously the answer is no, and you've no basis to claim otherwise.
> 
> ...


I rest my case.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> I'm not pro in english - Can someone please tell me about "on your part" meaning in this context in another words? Just interesting.


It's called putting the blame on the customer, instead of placing the blame on the business.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

whosurbuddiee said:


> I rest my case.


Coward. Can't argue facts, so make non-specific rhetorical conclusions. You should run for office.

Honestly, how dare you accuse me of wrong-doing and scamming without a shred of fact or even rebuttal. If that's your idea of good ethics, _I weep for you_.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Guys, come on. It would have been a great deal. We didn't get it. More money in the bank for the next great deal. Let's be friends.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Coward. Can't argue facts, so make non-specific rhetorical conclusions. You should run for office.
> 
> Honestly, how dare you accuse me of wrong-doing and scamming without a shred of fact or even rebuttal. If that's your idea of good ethics, _I weep for you_.


Dude let it go, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I hope the mods will comb this thread and remove all the non "heads up I saw a bargain here" posts (of course this is one such post).

If it is too much to comb through, just lock the darn thread.

The spirit of the thread has severely diminished.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

cuica said:


> I know there have been some comments on this but why are Swiss watch prices coming down so hard?


Long story short, for quite some time there has been drastic bad sales numbers for the luxury watch industry. Part of the problem is bad economies in China and USA.

There has also been a glut of overstock built up of Swiss watches.

From my observations, this will mean companies and products on the margins (micro brands and lower end brands, will suffer and have to drastically reduce prices to cut their losses). Many companies will probably be going out of business or get bought out in the next couple years. Large companies like Rolex etc. will probably be unaffected from consumer point of view.

What it means for us, is big discounts, especially on smaller brands. But also some big brands from time to time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

The bulova 65A106 is out for delivery. Will post pics later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Itubij said:


> I hope the mods will comb this thread and remove all the non "heads up I saw a bargain here" posts (of course this is one such post).
> 
> If it is too much to comb through, just lock the darn thread.
> 
> The spirit of the thread has severely diminished.


I AGREE!! I got all excited seeing a bunch of new posts only to have to read about the ChWard debacle. lol


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> And so the markdowns have begun....New Arrivals | The Watchery


When did Invicta change their name to GV2, these are truly hideous....


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Now $171 from seller official_bulova on ebay. 10% off offer ends in 2 days. Or pay $1,095 at Jareds.


Where did you get $171.... I'm seeing $199 with $5 off purchase and $4 back in ebay bucks. Did they lower the price and have it jump back up in under an hour?

As to the earlier post... I'm digging the propeller hands, not so much the odd case shape but at $171 I'd bite... anyone have any idea what movement is inside?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> A NWT Super Kontiki for 639.99? I know nothing of the seller, and they've had some bad reviews, but 99% feedback is pretty good considering their sales volume. Can anyone figure out the catch? They have 1 avail of 2 different styles.
> 
> Eterna Men&apos;s Super Kontiki 45mm Rubber Band Automatic Watch 1273 41 46 1382 | eBay
> 
> Eterna Men&apos;s Super Kontiki 45mm Leather Band Automatic Watch 1273 41 49 1363 | eBay


AWESOME DEALS!! Good job! That's the one thing I hate about this board sometime is you miss stuff DARN IT!!!


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Someone posted this watch deal before, but the price for this model is starting to take a nose dive recently, for $199 you are getting quite a bit for the watch, not to mention a 3-yr factory warranty.
> Is it the propeller hands? the weird case? or weak lume maybe someone here can comment.
> *ACCU•SWISS 63B193 Tellaro*
> View attachment 9649450


Same here...curious why this model and the Tellaro line is getting cheaper every month. Last month had seen the Chrono with a 7750 / SW-500 (don't know which) for a massive discount so just wondering what gives.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

horonewbie said:


> Same here...curious why this model and the Tellaro line is getting cheaper every month. Last month had seen the Chrono with a 7750 / SW-500 (don't know which) for a massive discount so just wondering what gives.


Didn't Bulova fold their Accu-Swiss line? So maybe they're just dumping leftover stock?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Just to rant a bit, I received my second Zodiac Sea Wolf and just like the first, it's going back. Poor QC but beautiful watch. Not sure I'll buy another Fossil brand "luxury" level watch after returning/exchanging 6 in total with issues.


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis (Oct 12, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Dude let it go, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously, I'm having to wade through post after post of whining and bickering to see what deals are out there! Get over it guys....

Thanks to the Bulova Accutron Swiss poster, now I'm on the hunt to spend a couple hundred bucks!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> Didn't Bulova fold their Accu-Swiss line? So maybe they're just dumping leftover stock?


Let's hope so. Their rebranding effort makes CW's look like a success.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RTea said:


> Just to rant a bit, I received my second Zodiac Sea Wolf and just like the first, it's going back. Poor QC but beautiful watch. Not sure I'll buy another Fossil brand "luxury" level watch after returning/exchanging 6 in total with issues.


It would be helpful if you could elaborate on the exact model and problem.

I sent back the green bezel one due to misalignment between bezel and dial. Red one was fine.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Someone posted this watch deal before, but the price for this model is starting to take a nose dive recently, for $199 you are getting quite a bit for the watch, not to mention a 3-yr factory warranty.
> Is it the propeller hands? the weird case? or weak lume maybe someone here can comment.
> *ACCU•SWISS 63B193 Tellaro*
> View attachment 9649450


This watch is around $600US in Canada, so seems to be a great deal....Unfortunately, for Canadians, we still get stuck with a extra $40 luxury import tax, as part of the regular custom fees, as it is "made in Switzerland" - coming via the USA....can't argue with the logic on that o|


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Let's hope so. Their rebranding effort makes CW's look like a success.


:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I AGREE!! I got all excited seeing a bunch of new posts only to have to read about the ChWard debacle. lol


I thought i'd missed a $9 Pulsometer deal with pages of.... stuff instead.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

patrolmi said:


> AWESOME DEALS!! Good job! That's the one thing I hate about this board sometime is you miss stuff DARN IT!!!


In a way I am glad the kontiki were sold out.....while I was sad my wallet was ecstatic.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

nello said:


> Does the box or PAPER manual look 15 years old?


All looks brand new! This watch look and feels exactly like the Rolex Explorer II -- I will post a photo later showing a side by side. Watches this size seem to be quite rare these days. They call this 39mm but because of the way the bezel tapers, and because it's thin- it feels smaller.. makes it a great option for a mid-sized watch.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RTea said:


> Just to rant a bit, I received my second Zodiac Sea Wolf and just like the first, it's going back. Poor QC but beautiful watch. Not sure I'll buy another Fossil brand "luxury" level watch after returning/exchanging 6 in total with issues.


What model, what was wrong with it and of course where did you buy it?


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

So, if you are in Canada, the new Bulova Curv's are about a cheap as you can get without crossing borders = BayDays!:-! Free Delivery!:-! Wallet! :-(
Jewellery & Accessories | Watches | Chronograph Curv Collection Stainless Steel Leather Watch | Hudson's Bay

Ebates.ca has extra 7.5% cash back right now too, so close to $400US/$525CAN with taxes for this one....I don't think they ship to USA


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

My mistake, it's the *63B188 *version (strap with deployant) that's going for 189.99 with additional 10% off = $171.



ShaquitaBanana said:


> Where did you get $171.... I'm seeing $199 with $5 off purchase and $4 back in ebay bucks. Did they lower the price and have it jump back up in under an hour?
> 
> As to the earlier post... I'm digging the propeller hands, not so much the odd case shape but at $171 I'd bite... anyone have any idea what movement is inside?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Seiko skx007 on bracelet for $180.99 on areatrend before any coupon or cashback. They routinely have 10% off coupons and 8% befrugal cashback which should net it around $150. That's an excellent deal for skx007 on bracelet.
https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-skx007k2-watch-1681848405.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Would like to hear details (here or on a separate thread) I'm seriously considering the Sea Wolf Skin and the few reviews out there all say "superb finish for the price"



RTea said:


> Just to rant a bit, I received my second Zodiac Sea Wolf and just like the first, it's going back. Poor QC but beautiful watch. Not sure I'll buy another Fossil brand "luxury" level watch after returning/exchanging 6 in total with issues.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Has someone thought that it was maybe another oversight on their side and they were meant to write "our", not "your". Simple typo by someone with big fingers.
"This was obviously an understandable oversight on our part."

Not sure it has been posted, but global watch band are doing 15% sale this weekend. Code FALL.
http://www.globalwatchband.com


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't find any areatrend valid coupon to pull the trigger on the SKX.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> And so the markdowns have begun....New Arrivals | The Watchery


Thanks DD! This F 104 (I got the last one) was listed at $480, and an available $25 coupon took it to $455. But what pushed me over the edge was that mycashback.sg is give *15% *cashback at the watchery! That should bring it down to $386.74 if it goes through. Not too shnabby!


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Company owned brand product: 15%

Other brands: 6%


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> Company owned brand product: 15%
> 
> Other brands: 6%


Thanks. Reality check cashed. Still pleased with the deal though.


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

monza06 said:


> So, it seems we had another C.Ward shemozzle, apparently those who ordered this time, did not take part of the one prior, and were hoping for some different sequences ...;-)


I guess I will be the bug in the ointment here, I did order on the last discount for the quartz watches and I used the 50uk16 and it was honored. In fact I did receive the watch. Although this go around I did try to use the 100uk16 and I received the groin kick message telling me it would not to be honored. I will still be a customer of CW though. Love their watches.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

taike said:


> It would be helpful if you could elaborate on the exact model and problem.
> 
> I sent back the green bezel one due to misalignment between bezel and dial. Red one was fine.





Strmwatch said:


> What model, what was wrong with it and of course where did you buy it?





Relojes said:


> Would like to hear details (here or on a separate thread) I'm seriously considering the Sea Wolf Skin and the few reviews out there all say "superb finish for the price"


To give a bit more detail, on both of Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 Skin's (black dial) I received, the bezels didn't quite line up straight. This is the biggest pet peeve of mine and if it was a hair off, it would be livable but it was a little farther off than that on both. One of the bezels was nice, solid, and tight, the other had a little play and had a more "hollow" feeling bezel action. One of them had the date completely change over at 11:20pm and the other had it completely change over at 11:40pm. One of them also had the hour hand slightly misaligned--it would hit the hour marker straight on when the minute hand was around the 5 minute mark.

I also went through 4 Emporio Armani Swiss Made Divers which is considered their luxury line and I'm fairly certain are made in the exact same factory as the Zodiacs. Each one had one of the following issues: date noticeably crooked within the date window, crooked bezel, bezel too tight where it hurt my fingers to turn, hour hand misalignment, date changes +/- 30 minutes from midnight, one had a weird texture on the dial from the glossy applied finish, one had the crystal pressed in so on one half of the watch it was flush with the bezel and on the other half it was raised above the bezel. I ended up keeping one of these that had minimal "issues" since it was otherwise really well finished and other than these niggling issues, feels like an expensive watch in hand.

I decided to give the Sea Wolf another chance and am exchanging it again. I bought it from Watch Station and they have absolutely free exchanges/returns and they also ship overnight for free despite choosing economy or normal shipping. If I paid the full retail price of the Sea Wolf I would be a little let down since something like the Oris Aquis in the same price range is just all around nicer overall (design/looks aside). But at over 50% off, the Zodiac Sea Wolf is really a good bang for the buck and is perfectly sized for my sub 7" wrist. I just wish they could get the little things down a little better or at least identify it in the QC process.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the details, I think you mentioned, and I confirmed, that the bezel is also clearly misaligned in the watchstation pics.

At least it's consistent.


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Sea Gull automatic on sale for USD $79 + $14 shipping via DHL Express...only 6 left

Beijing watch: SEA GULL M186S_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Lol, this threads always great for 3 things, drama, laughs and deals, keep up the great work gents.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I can't find the post to quote and thank whomever shared the Tisell contact info but I jumped on that and purchased two Tisell Subs. I have been waiting on those bad boys to be restocked. Much appreciated to the gent that shared.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Mail finally arrived. Wrist is approx. 7.25 inches.

This is from the eBay deal. Watch was $250.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Relojes said:


> Thanks for the details, I think you mentioned, and I confirmed, that the bezel is also clearly misaligned in the watchstation pics.
> 
> At least it's consistent.


That picture actually looks pretty spot on to me and way better than both of mine were. Plus the marks are inconsistent around the bezel compared to the dial. The triangle was off at 12 o'clock, but a couple of the marks on the bezel lined up with the minute markers on the dial while the others were off.

I also looked at a lot of pictures online, including the one in Worn & Wound's review and their example looks to have a crooked bezel as well. Tolerances don't seem to be tight with this model.

Edit: Pictures taken from W&W's review below which is still a little straighter than both of mine. It looks like it's just one click off but one more notch moves it past the center-line.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

stlwx21 said:


> Mail finally arrived. Wrist is approx. 7.25 inches.
> 
> This is from the eBay deal. Watch was $250.
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today as well. Have to admit - First impression, I absolutely loved the watch. But after having to look down at my wrist a couple times to double check the time, I realized it's not the most legible. Regardless, I'm stoked about the purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Thanks for the details, I think you mentioned, and I confirmed, that the bezel is also clearly misaligned in the watchstation pics.
> 
> At least it's consistent.


Clearly misaligned? It looks aligned to me. It is also very difficult to judge from a picture if a bezel is perfectly aligned due to the parallax effect... 
Unless the bezel is clearly off, which is not the case in that picture.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, some of you are pretty harsh taskmasters when it comes to quality specifics on Affordables...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

stlwx21 said:


> Mail finally arrived. Wrist is approx. 7.25 inches.
> 
> This is from the eBay deal. Watch was $250.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Man I'm hyped for mine to come. Granted, I should've waited for the price to drop, I could've gotten it by now and paid $30 less (got it when it was $300 with 20% off the 2nd, got them with another member). Oh well, lesson learned - wait it out if they have 80 in stock lol.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

The crop is not happenstance, its cropped right at the middle of the dial, at the bottom of the 12 o'clock marker.

You can clearly see the bottom of the triangle on the rotating bezel and the marker rising out to the left of the frame. Obviously, that triangle on the rotating bezel should have been bisected perfectly just as the 12 o'clock marker on the dial is.

This is not a subjective issue.

Edited to add visual aid.

Dial Triangle bisected, apex barely visible.

Bezel Triangle cut off, apex and part of the left side visible.





Watchomatic said:


> Clearly misaligned? It looks aligned to me. It is also very difficult to judge from a picture if a bezel is perfectly aligned due to the parallax effect...
> Unless the bezel is clearly off, which is not the case in that picture.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Relojes said:


> The crop is not happenstance, its cropped right at the middle of the dial, at the bottom of the 12 o'clock marker.
> 
> You can clearly see the bottom of the triangle on the rotating bezel and the marker rising out to the left of the frame. Obviously, that triangle on the rotating bezel should have been bisected perfectly just as the 12 o'clock marker on the dial is.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should avoid rotating bezel watches. There are tolerance flaws in watches costing far more than that one.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Relojes said:


> The crop is not happenstance, its cropped right at the middle of the dial, at the bottom of the 12 o'clock marker.
> 
> You can clearly see the bottom of the triangle on the rotating bezel and the marker rising out to the left of the frame. Obviously, that triangle on the rotating bezel should have been bisected perfectly just as the 12 o'clock marker on the dial is.
> 
> ...


I assume this is a 60click bezel?


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> Maybe you should avoid rotating bezel watches. There are tolerance flaws in watches costing far more than that one.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


You equate fact (the bezel is misaligned) with opinion (not wanting to buy the watch), when in fact I'll most likely buy this watch next month. Hoping the black bezeled skin goes back on sale vs the silver bezel.

Again, no one is passing judgement on Zodiac based on the obvious misalignment seen on the watchstation pic. In fact, you can even see hairs or other fibers on those pictures (see above on dial between 8 and 9 minute markers), I doubt those are factory provided photos.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

What strikes me is the crappy paint job on the bezel indices. The alignment is good enough in my opinion.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nello said:


> I assume this is a 60click bezel?


120


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

It is a fine looking watch, don't get me wrong.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> What strikes me is the crappy paint job on the bezel indices. The alignment is good enough in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


_Maybe you should avoid painted bezel watches._ I'm Kidding! 

I'd bet you a dollar those are reflections, again, not the most flattering picture set. I think the unpainted bezel ZO9201 is the more distinctive look.

BTW, I asked for pricing on the bracelet -in case I buy the blue which only comes on a strap- this was the watchstation's answer:

_Hello Relojes,

Thank you for contacting Watch Station. We apologize for the trouble you have experienced with your watch, but we are here to help. Due to the nature of your repair, a technician will need to examine your watch for a repair estimate, as the warranty does not cover damage to the battery, case, crystal, strap, or bracelet. A return shipping and handling fee of $12.50 as well as a labor fee of $30.00 will be applied to all repairs on Zodiac watches. If the repair estimate is $100 or less (excluding s&h and labor fees), we will repair your timepiece and send an invoice for the repair. If the estimate is over $100.00, our technicians will contact you to inform you of the cost for this repair... _​


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

For those who got the Bulova 65A106 hows the lume? and whats the strap width? ETA movement? Thanks! I'm kinda on the fence on this one but the size seems like it will fit my 7" wrist well, not that I need another watch though....


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Relojes said:


> _Maybe you should avoid painted bezel watches._ I'm Kidding!
> 
> I'd bet you a dollar those are reflections, again, not the most flattering picture set. I think the unpainted bezel ZO9201 is the more distinctive look.
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused - Did you ask them for a price check on a bracelet, or to fix your watch?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty typical of their responses unfortunately. I don't think they even read what you send them.

I asked three different times for them to give me the part (style) number of a particular Fossil brand field strap and got three different answers. I included a pic and a link to a pic of the strap and they came back with the canned response of much the same as you.

"Thank you for contacting Watch Station. We are sorry to hear that your watch is in need of a new band, but we are here to help."

No not a big help at all but, thanks for trying.

Speaking of help any of you gents have one of these or know what the style number is for this Nato / field band? Watch is a CH2956. (picture borrowed from Puma74)
"SOLVED UPC 796483156135 Fossil S221200 22mm Nylon Multi-Color Watch Strap"











Relojes said:


> _Maybe you should avoid painted bezel watches._ I'm Kidding!
> 
> I'd bet you a dollar those are reflections, again, not the most flattering picture set. I think the unpainted bezel ZO9201 is the more distinctive look.
> 
> ...


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

So much privilege in this thread at times.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm a little confused - Did you ask them for a price check on a bracelet, or to fix your watch?


Price check. They sent a generic first email, then that one I posted. Excellent CS. LOL


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Relojes said:


> Price check. They sent a generic first email, then that one I posted. Excellent CS. LOL


I've always just called them and they've been helpful.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Relojes said:


> The crop is not happenstance, its cropped right at the middle of the dial, at the bottom of the 12 o'clock marker.
> 
> You can clearly see the bottom of the triangle on the rotating bezel and the marker rising out to the left of the frame. Obviously, that triangle on the rotating bezel should have been bisected perfectly just as the 12 o'clock marker on the dial is.
> 
> ...


The camera angle when the picture was taken could also be off slightly. 
I think that's close of being OCD, let it go man.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Relojes said:


> Thanks for the details, I think you mentioned, and I confirmed, that the bezel is also clearly misaligned in the watchstation pics.
> 
> At least it's consistent.


Word of advice, if that level of misalignment bothers you.......never never ever ever buy a Seiko diver........seriously don't do it

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

linnaen said:


> So much privilege in this thread at times.


People have different standards and different tastes. It's OKAY to voice your opinion in order to get a healthy response in return. That's how we develop.
If you think someone is riding a high horse either help with a healthy response or do the next best thing and let other members have their say.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Sellita SW200 per an earlier pic in this thread.



AVS_Racing said:


> For those who got the Bulova 65A106 hows the lume? and whats the strap width? ETA movement? Thanks! I'm kinda on the fence on this one but the size seems like it will fit my 7" wrist well, not that I need another watch though....


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Price check. They sent a generic first email, then that one I posted. Excellent CS. LOL


Oh, hahaha.. Man, I gotta say, de-ja-vu! This happened with me not a week ago with an ALI-_EXPRESS merchant that kept replying to my messages on the other side of the ocean.

I wanted to buy again something he no longer has in-stock, but we couldn't reach an understanding. Literally.

Read for a good laugh: [from bottom to top]
http://i.imgur.com/ULiANnA.png


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Word of advice, if that level of misalignment bothers you.......never never ever ever buy a Seiko diver........seriously don't do it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No kidding. Personally I am a bit miffed, it looks like there was some sort of deal on the blue dial zodiac skin diver and I totally missed it?!?!?! That is actually the one I am waiting on a sale for ... sad face


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I also received the Eterna Airforce today and like WTW said, it is much nicer in person. The bezel almost held me back from buying it based on pictures but is a lot more subtler in person, I actually quite like it. Sad to see it has a flat sapphire crystal but this will be going up against the Zodiac Sea Wolf as my keeper. I'm already having to convince myself not to keep both.

Oh and the bezel on the Eterna Airforce is dead spot on centered .


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Karkarov said:


> No kidding. Personally I am a bit miffed, it looks like there was some sort of deal on the blue dial zodiac skin diver and I totally missed it?!?!?! That is actually the one I am waiting on a sale for ... sad face


No deal on the blue one, yet. The black one was on sale for a short period then replaced with the silver/white dial. The blue dial is a newer release so not sure if or when we will see it on sale.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> For those who got the Bulova 65A106 hows the lume? and whats the strap width? ETA movement? Thanks! I'm kinda on the fence on this one but the size seems like it will fit my 7" wrist well, not that I need another watch though....


Not sure yet about the lume. Strap is 18 mm at the lugs and 16 mm at the buckle. I got it on the brown strap, and I am a not a fan of brown straps on pvd. I ordered a black leather with red stitching to help the red on the watch pop.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Houls said:


> I can't find the post to quote and thank whomever shared the Tisell contact info but I jumped on that and purchased two Tisell Subs. I have been waiting on those bad boys to be restocked. Much appreciated to the gent that shared.


That would be me...Genuine pleasure. Enjoy the watch in good health. Love the brand as I have the GMT in Hulk and its worth every penny - keeps perfect time within 10 s / day. Wanted a Blue dial Black bezel 9015 but he's not offering that combo, so skipped the sale this time round.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

RTea said:


> I also received the Eterna Airforce today and like WTW said, it is much nicer in person. The bezel almost held me back from buying it based on pictures but is a lot more subtler in person, I actually quite like it. Sad to see it has a flat sapphire crystal but this will be going up against the Zodiac Sea Wolf as my keeper. I'm already having to convince myself not to keep both.
> 
> Oh and the bezel on the Eterna Airforce is dead spot on centered .


Any idea on the movement inside. There was a lot of back and forth on that. Wondering is it really a 15+ yr old movement (which was discontinued ages back) in a watch that looks brand new - doesn't exactly add up.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

No SJW politics aloud here. Actually, no politics at all.



linnaen said:


> So much privilege in this thread at times.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Relojes said:


> No SJW politics aloud here. Actually, no politics at all.


Unless it's watch-dealer politics.

Make Watch Buying Great Again

Or

I'm With Joma (but not C. Ward anymore)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Unless it's watch-dealer politics.
> 
> Make Watch Buying Great Again
> 
> ...


What's Alpina?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Relojes said:


> No SJW politics aloud here. Actually, no politics at all.


Alright, I'll keep it to a whisper :-d


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

horonewbie said:


> Any idea on the movement inside. There was a lot of back and forth on that. Wondering is it really a 15+ yr old movement (which was discontinued ages back) in a watch that looks brand new - doesn't exactly add up.


Sorry but I have no idea, I figure as long as it works as intended, all is good. The watch, box, etc. don't look like they've been sitting around for that long, let alone 10+ years. Everything has that new smell to it, nothing falling apart, no discoloring, etc.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> What's Alpina?


Switzerland is neutral. Duh.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

RTea said:


> Sorry but I have no idea, I figure as long as it works as intended, all is good. The watch, box, etc. don't look like they've been sitting around for that long, let alone 10+ years. Everything has that new smell to it, nothing falling apart, no discoloring, etc.


Thanks for the response. Needed more info on the movement (in case Watchery decides to offload more stock) but nevertheless, appreciate it.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

horonewbie said:


> Any idea on the movement inside. There was a lot of back and forth on that. Wondering is it really a 15+ yr old movement (which was discontinued ages back) in a watch that looks brand new - doesn't exactly add up.


Worst case scenario you bought a watch with a 20 year old movement where the oil's dried up...it'll run all right for a while, maybe years, then if it gets erratic, you bring it in for a service, may have some additional expense due to worn parts. See, that's not so bad.


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

Enough already with the entitled #firstworldproblem smugness of those who tried to order a CW watch against the rules and don't like the language an online retailer used against them. Seriously. If one wants to be coddled and have his ego attended to, purchase from an AD--that's why they exist. But let's get back to posting deals, and not keyboard commadoing about how we are shocked and offended that a retailer would dare prevent us from breaking their own rules and double dipping on a deal. I'm all for crossing my fingers and hoping to sneak one past the goalie, but it takes a lot of smugness to feel that *you* are the one being wronged when it doesn't work out. Really, I hate this phrase,but check your privilege. Or at least keep the faux outrage to yourself. I love deals but I don't get the attitude I've seen lately where retailers are expected to sell at a loss if there is any loophole or mistake that the customers find. 


As for deals, Skywatches has the Seiko SNZH57 "fifty fathoms" lookalike for $125, about $30 lower than elsewhere. I bought it from them a few months back and can recommend them.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

This thread's awesome


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

priga said:


> Enough already with the entitled #firstworldproblem smugness of those who tried to order a CW watch against the rules and don't like the language an online retailer used against them. Seriously. If one wants to be coddled and have his ego attended to, purchase from an AD--that's why they exist. But let's get back to posting deals, and not keyboard commadoing about how we are shocked and offended that a retailer would dare prevent us from breaking their own rules and double dipping on a deal. I'm all for crossing my fingers and hoping to sneak one past the goalie, but it takes a lot of smugness to feel that *you* are the one being wronged when it doesn't work out. Really, I hate this phrase,but check your privilege. Or at least keep the faux outrage to yourself. I love deals but I don't get the attitude I've seen lately where retailers are expected to sell at a loss if there is any loophole or mistake that the customers find.
> 
> As for deals, Skywatches has the Seiko SNZH57 "fifty fathoms" lookalike for $125, about $30 lower than elsewhere. I bought it from them a few months back and can recommend them.


Thanks for the deal but it's same price in *eBay*.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just one other thing to say about Ch. Ward? If it's wrong for us to think a code that is accepted by their ordering system will be honored, then it is wrong for them to pump up the prices in U.S. dollars way above the exchange rate!


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

M111 said:


> then it is wrong for them to pump up the prices in U.S. dollars way above the exchange rate!


Try living in just about any other country in the world than you do before you try that one on.
PS do you think postage rates are free and import duties non existent for companies?


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

About Airforce - Talked to my local ETA serviceman - said that he is not aware of "-1" model existence, but we both suggested that the only difference is 3 jewels, which were taken off to cut costs. He said that service will be the same - but If anyone are worrying about future service - they just need to show the watch to ETA service, and may be oil it. I believe they are all new - were sitting in Eterna warehouse assembled or made not long ago from available parts and than sold to WOW.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the headsup on the geckota sale! Got in on the seat belt NATOs.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> About Airforce - Talked to my local ETA serviceman - said that he is not aware of "-1" model existence, but we both suggested that the only difference is 3 jewels, which were taken off to cut costs. He said that service will be the same - but If anyone are worrying about future service - they just need to show the watch to ETA service, and may be oil it. I believe they are all new - were sitting in Eterna warehouse assembled or made not long ago from available parts and than sold to WOW.


Not to be offensive, but I honestly can't take his advice seriously if he didn't even know about the movement in the first place. With that aside, I'd still buy the watch if it dipped under $250 now that WTW has it and I don't.


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Has anyone purchased from the eBay dealer official_bulova? When this thread initially linked to their deals, I was skeptical. That eBay seller is getting 100% feedback (but still has just 79 feedbacks). I am not 100% sure about the 30m water resistance ratings on most of the watches and they styling, but the prices are getting very competitive.

From what I gather, the Bulova Accu Swiss watches use Sellita movements but it is hard to find a lot of specs. Maybe someone else knows of a website with technical details for the watches. It appears to me that many of the automatic watches on eBay are priced at a level that would be the cost of buying the movement at full retail cost (if you can find it). The full MSRP values seem suspect, though. In some cases it would cost an additional $200+ for the stainless steel strap version--that is the only difference I can tell from the looks. Now, if we knew that a higher-priced version had a higher grade movement, then that's different. But, it just seems challenging to get details about these watches.

One interesting thing I found was a 2014 press release from Bulova Accu Swiss. It describes the different lines and what they were marketing for each. I am new here so I don't think I can link websites. Instead, I will paste the press release below (apologies for it being so long):

Bulova Offers Refined Style and Superior Design with New Swiss Made Line, Bulova Accu•Swiss

Bulova Combines Elegant Fashion and Unparalleled Functionality with New Swiss Collection

March 27, 2014 09:00 AM Eastern Daylight Time (Business Wire)

BASEL, Switzerland--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Celebrating a heritage of excellence in design and technology, Bulova's premier Swiss-made line is reborn as Bulova Accu•Swiss. Designed at Bulova's New York headquarters' design studio and engineered in Switzerland, Bulova Accu•Swiss offers a contemporary expression of timekeeping excellence. A fully-integrated marketing campaign, including advertising, social media, public relations programming and in store merchandising, will support the launch in 2014.

"Each timepiece in the line offers a refined and classic design and reflects the exceptional craftsmanship of a true Swiss-made brand."

"In keeping with our ongoing dedication to technological superiority and cutting edge style, the new Bulova Accu•Swiss collections feature the finest Swiss automatic, mechanical and quartz movements," said Gregory Thumm, Bulova Corporation President. "Each timepiece in the line offers a refined and classic design and reflects the exceptional craftsmanship of a true Swiss-made brand."

The Bulova Accu•Swiss collections feature sophisticated designs and heritage elements, including a reinterpretation of the brand's original marquis bracelet from the 1960's and proprietary caseback screws, textured leather straps, stainless steel cases, and individually handset diamonds. Each timepiece is an individual work of art, constructed with stylish side views to enhance the overall design elegance. The line, offering both men's and women's styles, is ideal for the fashion-forward consumer looking for a tasteful timepiece with an established Swiss pedigree.

The Bulova Accu•Swiss line will feature five new collections, including three special editions and one limited edition along with five previous collections from the former Bulova Accutron brand. The new collections within the Accu•Swiss line includes:

*Murren Collection:* Offering modern reinterpretations of mid-twentieth century styling, the Murren Collection showcases Bulova's signature marquis bracelet design and domed dials with vintage motifs. Crystal construction brings hand assembly as close to the crystal as possible, a feature more commonly found at the highest price points. An ergonomically designed caseback with sharp bevel minimizes wrist contact to enhance overall comfort.

*Tellaro Collection: *Providing classic styling with a sporty twist, the Tellaro Collection timepieces feature sculpted, multi-height, multi-link bracelets with brushed and polished finishes to provide subtle tonal variation and visual complexity. In addition to the Swiss automatic movements, this collection includes a style with a special edition GMT movement, world-time model inspired by Bulova's historic ties to aviation history and the military.

*Telc Collection:* Inspired by 1960s and '70s styling, the Telc Collection timepieces feature a faceted case which subtly echoes the Bulova tuning fork shape. This collection marries style and comfort with its double-curve sapphire box crystal, anti-reflective coating and an ergonomically engineered curved caseback. In addition to Swiss automatic movements, this collection includes a special edition GMT, fly-back chronograph model that includes a custom-movement from Dubois Depraz.

*Bellecombe Collection:* Featuring Swiss quartz movements, this elegant collection offers a modern blend of luxury and simplicity. Styles feature subtle clusters of hand-set diamonds around the crown décor and are available with the signature marquis bracelet and lambskin or crocodile-embossed leather straps. Launching with smaller 31mm cases, this collection offers a classically feminine profile.

*Percheron Collection:* Crafted of stainless steel or titanium, this collection offers inventive, masculine styles with intricate construction. With Swiss automatic movements, these timepieces are available with either fine leather or sporty silicone straps and offer sapphire glass with over five layers of anti-reflective coating. This collection includes two styles with titanium logo dials celebrating Bulova's role as Official Timekeeper of Manchester United. The highlight of the collection includes a special edition in 999.9 24-karat gold, complete with unique presentation case.

*Limited Edition Type A-15:* Bulova is proud to introduce a modern reinterpretation of this timepiece, originally commissioned by the U.S. Army Air Force during World War II. The A-15 watch features Swiss automatic movements, a double-rim accumulator dial that measures elapsed time in hours and minutes, and a stitched leather strap. With only 500 pieces produced, all A-15 watches are numbered and accompanied by a Certificate of Authenticity, special packaging and a commemorative brochure.

Previous collections from the original Bulova Accutron line to be categorized under the Accu•Swiss line include:

*Calibrator Collection: *Featuring Swiss automatic movements and the proprietary External Fine Adjustment System (EFAS), the Bulova Accu•Swiss Calibrator is the world's first automatic timepiece that permits wearers to fine-tune its accuracy to more than 99% without need for a technician.

*Gemini Collection: *Featuring the finest traditional Swiss timekeeping technology, the Gemini Collection includes automatics, automatic chronographs and manual-wind mechanicals. The spring 2014 additions to the mechanical Unitas group add classic, military styling with superluminous numerals and hands, as well as stitched leather straps with stud details.

*Kirkwood Collection:* Fully skeletonized or open-aperture dials make Swiss automatic technology an integral design element. Spring 2014 additions will combine chronograph functionality with complex skeleton dials to offer elegance with an edge.

*Masella Collection:* An impeccable blend of classic tailoring and contemporary sport diamond style, this elegant collection features Swiss quartz movements and diamond accents individually hand-set for maximum brilliance.

*Mirador Collection: *Offering polished contemporary luxury with a sporty edge, this collection features Swiss quartz movements and is comprised of a dramatic mix of ceramics and stainless steel with diamonds and mother-of-pearl.

The Bulova Accu•Swiss collection, priced at SRP $950-$3,900, will be available at select retailers beginning in May 2014. Pricing information for the special edition gold piece available upon request. Find more information about Bulova Accu•Swiss at [the Bulova AccuSwiss link they provided now directs to the regular Bulova webpage that does not provide info on AccuSwiss]


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Has anyone purchased from the eBay dealer official_bulova? When this thread initially linked to their deals, I was skeptical. That eBay seller is getting 100% feedback (but still has just 79 feedbacks). I am not 100% sure about the 30m water resistance ratings on most of the watches and their styling, but the prices are getting very competitive.

From what I gather, the Bulova Accu Swiss watches use Sellita movements but it is hard to find a lot of specs. There was an earlier confirmation on the A-15 model. I'm tempted to buy this one but I am in my mid-40's and my vision is starting to fade (some say the A-15 is a little hard to read). In fact, most of the Accu Swiss watches look like they would be a little hard to read to me.

Maybe someone else knows of a website with technical details for the watches. It appears to me that many of the automatic watches on eBay are priced at a level that would be the cost of buying the movement at full retail cost (if you can find it). The full MSRP values seem suspect, though. In some cases it would cost an additional $200+ for the stainless steel strap version--that is the only difference I can tell from the looks. Now, if we knew that a higher-priced version had a higher grade movement, then that's different. But, it just seems challenging to get details about these watches.

One interesting thing I found was a 2014 press release from Bulova Accu Swiss. It describes the different lines and what they were marketing for each. I am new here so I don't think I can link websites. Instead, I will paste the press release below (apologies for it being so long):

Bulova Offers Refined Style and Superior Design with New Swiss Made Line, Bulova Accu•Swiss

Bulova Combines Elegant Fashion and Unparalleled Functionality with New Swiss Collection

March 27, 2014 09:00 AM Eastern Daylight Time (Business Wire)

BASEL, Switzerland--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Celebrating a heritage of excellence in design and technology, Bulova's premier Swiss-made line is reborn as Bulova Accu•Swiss. Designed at Bulova's New York headquarters' design studio and engineered in Switzerland, Bulova Accu•Swiss offers a contemporary expression of timekeeping excellence. A fully-integrated marketing campaign, including advertising, social media, public relations programming and in store merchandising, will support the launch in 2014.

"Each timepiece in the line offers a refined and classic design and reflects the exceptional craftsmanship of a true Swiss-made brand."

"In keeping with our ongoing dedication to technological superiority and cutting edge style, the new Bulova Accu•Swiss collections feature the finest Swiss automatic, mechanical and quartz movements," said Gregory Thumm, Bulova Corporation President. "Each timepiece in the line offers a refined and classic design and reflects the exceptional craftsmanship of a true Swiss-made brand."

The Bulova Accu•Swiss collections feature sophisticated designs and heritage elements, including a reinterpretation of the brand's original marquis bracelet from the 1960's and proprietary caseback screws, textured leather straps, stainless steel cases, and individually handset diamonds. Each timepiece is an individual work of art, constructed with stylish side views to enhance the overall design elegance. The line, offering both men's and women's styles, is ideal for the fashion-forward consumer looking for a tasteful timepiece with an established Swiss pedigree.

The Bulova Accu•Swiss line will feature five new collections, including three special editions and one limited edition along with five previous collections from the former Bulova Accutron brand. The new collections within the Accu•Swiss line includes:

*Murren Collection:* Offering modern reinterpretations of mid-twentieth century styling, the Murren Collection showcases Bulova's signature marquis bracelet design and domed dials with vintage motifs. Crystal construction brings hand assembly as close to the crystal as possible, a feature more commonly found at the highest price points. An ergonomically designed caseback with sharp bevel minimizes wrist contact to enhance overall comfort.

*Tellaro Collection: *Providing classic styling with a sporty twist, the Tellaro Collection timepieces feature sculpted, multi-height, multi-link bracelets with brushed and polished finishes to provide subtle tonal variation and visual complexity. In addition to the Swiss automatic movements, this collection includes a style with a special edition GMT movement, world-time model inspired by Bulova's historic ties to aviation history and the military.

*Telc Collection:* Inspired by 1960s and '70s styling, the Telc Collection timepieces feature a faceted case which subtly echoes the Bulova tuning fork shape. This collection marries style and comfort with its double-curve sapphire box crystal, anti-reflective coating and an ergonomically engineered curved caseback. In addition to Swiss automatic movements, this collection includes a special edition GMT, fly-back chronograph model that includes a custom-movement from Dubois Depraz.

*Bellecombe Collection:* Featuring Swiss quartz movements, this elegant collection offers a modern blend of luxury and simplicity. Styles feature subtle clusters of hand-set diamonds around the crown décor and are available with the signature marquis bracelet and lambskin or crocodile-embossed leather straps. Launching with smaller 31mm cases, this collection offers a classically feminine profile.

*Percheron Collection:* Crafted of stainless steel or titanium, this collection offers inventive, masculine styles with intricate construction. With Swiss automatic movements, these timepieces are available with either fine leather or sporty silicone straps and offer sapphire glass with over five layers of anti-reflective coating. This collection includes two styles with titanium logo dials celebrating Bulova's role as Official Timekeeper of Manchester United. The highlight of the collection includes a special edition in 999.9 24-karat gold, complete with unique presentation case.

*Limited Edition Type A-15:* Bulova is proud to introduce a modern reinterpretation of this timepiece, originally commissioned by the U.S. Army Air Force during World War II. The A-15 watch features Swiss automatic movements, a double-rim accumulator dial that measures elapsed time in hours and minutes, and a stitched leather strap. With only 500 pieces produced, all A-15 watches are numbered and accompanied by a Certificate of Authenticity, special packaging and a commemorative brochure.

Previous collections from the original Bulova Accutron line to be categorized under the Accu•Swiss line include:

*Calibrator Collection: *Featuring Swiss automatic movements and the proprietary External Fine Adjustment System (EFAS), the Bulova Accu•Swiss Calibrator is the world's first automatic timepiece that permits wearers to fine-tune its accuracy to more than 99% without need for a technician.

*Gemini Collection: *Featuring the finest traditional Swiss timekeeping technology, the Gemini Collection includes automatics, automatic chronographs and manual-wind mechanicals. The spring 2014 additions to the mechanical Unitas group add classic, military styling with superluminous numerals and hands, as well as stitched leather straps with stud details.

*Kirkwood Collection:* Fully skeletonized or open-aperture dials make Swiss automatic technology an integral design element. Spring 2014 additions will combine chronograph functionality with complex skeleton dials to offer elegance with an edge.

*Masella Collection:* An impeccable blend of classic tailoring and contemporary sport diamond style, this elegant collection features Swiss quartz movements and diamond accents individually hand-set for maximum brilliance.

*Mirador Collection: *Offering polished contemporary luxury with a sporty edge, this collection features Swiss quartz movements and is comprised of a dramatic mix of ceramics and stainless steel with diamonds and mother-of-pearl.

The Bulova Accu•Swiss collection, priced at SRP $950-$3,900, will be available at select retailers beginning in May 2014. Pricing information for the special edition gold piece available upon request. Find more information about Bulova Accu•Swiss at [the Bulova AccuSwiss link they provided now directs to the regular Bulova webpage that does not provide info on AccuSwiss]


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, 

Can anyone point me to the 10% code for WOW, I can't seem to find it?

...or a code for the Watchery on a sale of $169?

Thanks


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Watchomatic said:


> Has someone thought that it was maybe another oversight on their side and they were meant to write "our", not "your". Simple typo by someone with big fingers.
> "This was obviously an understandable oversight on our part."
> 
> Not sure it has been posted, but global watch band are doing 15% sale this weekend. Code FALL.
> http://www.globalwatchband.com


Does anybody else find their site almost unusable? Slow and poor search/filtering functions?

(I'm on mobile.)


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

To the poster asking about official_bulova, at the current prices of less than $199 for a Swiss 3 hander and less than $250 for a Swiss 3 hander with rotating bezel and historical relevance, I'd say just go for it if you like the model.

Use all the eBay safe buyer protections and just order.

I have not because I have enough watches and not a big fan of PVD.

Swiss automatics for Gshock prices, I find it hard to believe it will get much better than this.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Unless it's watch-dealer politics.
> 
> Make Watch Buying Great Again
> 
> ...


You tell em brotha! The NJO is coming to town, if you don't know you better call somebody!!! Joma4lyfe!!!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

If that is really official Bulova - what a shame on them - not to love the thing they do and not believe in a product they make. What I can say about Accu-Swiss, it is that they are weird in the service - look at all the models they have a very special screws on them, so opening them will be a trouble.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Itubij said:


> I hope the mods will comb this thread and remove all the non "heads up I saw a bargain here" posts (of course this is one such post).
> 
> If it is too much to comb through, just lock the darn thread.
> 
> The spirit of the thread has severely diminished.





patrolmi said:


> I AGREE!! I got all excited seeing a bunch of new posts only to have to read about the ChWard debacle. lol


I have said this before but was in the (vocal) minority. This thread has almost 18k posts, more than enough for it's own sub-forum with each deal being a new thread. It's a mess digging through this and there's too many posts to subscribe.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Racer-X said:


> I have said this before but was in the (vocal) minority. This thread has almost 18k posts, more than enough for it's own sub-forum with each deal being a new thread. It's a mess digging through this and there's too many posts to subscribe.


I'm betting that a bunch of the guys here who post deals wouldn't be as likely to if they had to start a new thread every time.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Says somebody who's ONLY contributions to this thread appear to be complaints about it.



Racer-X said:


> I have said this before but was in the (vocal) minority. This thread has almost 18k posts, more than enough for it's own sub-forum with each deal being a new thread. It's a mess digging through this and there's too many posts to subscribe.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Oh, hahaha.. Man, I gotta say, de-ja-vu! This happened with me not a week ago with an ALI-_EXPRESS merchant that kept replying to my messages on the other side of the ocean.
> 
> I wanted to buy again something he no longer has in-stock, but we couldn't reach an understanding. Literally.
> 
> ...


Almost looks like you were getting random replies from a generic database.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I like this thread's format, even some of the off topic chatter. Clicking through pages of arguing can get old, though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Timecode watches on ToM. Never heard of them, but a few of the designs are pretty neat for under $150.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Racer-X said:


> I have said this before but was in the (vocal) minority. This thread has almost 18k posts, more than enough for it's own sub-forum with each deal being a new thread. It's a mess digging through this and there's too many posts to subscribe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In 2009 when this thread started I did post a few deals and made the same suggestion along with making it a sticky to which Ernie replied he was considering it.

Given the current state of the industry, we may be on the verge of massive discounts for years to come. Would be nice to be able to come here to find and discuss them in an organized manner.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it's fine the way it is, generally self-regulating. 

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Love this thread.

I'm reminded of the "reply all" storms in corporate life. Someone starts an ill-developed email thread with far too many recipients. One of them will do "reply all" and spam everyone with an inane request like "please remove me from this email thread." Then the first true idiot jumps in, replying to all with "Stop replying to all!!" And so it goes.

In other words, posts complaining about other non-deal posts are totally hypocritical because they, in themselves, are non-deal posts.

Yes, like this one. Stop replying to all!!


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

TJ Boogie said:


> This thread's awesome


+1. Wouldn't change a thing.

The debate (of all sides) is frequently as good as the deals ~ and much better than the alternative of no debate.


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Edox-Hydr...3Ace4ebcc01570a6a4b2adb54dfffe7b7a%7Ciid%3A29

Wow if was a EU seller i might give it a bite !!!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## danktrees (Oct 31, 2015)

quick update on chward situation. they issued my refund this morning however paypal says it can take 6-8 days to show up in my account lol. hopefully the exchange rate doesn't drop further as they're sending it back in gbp.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Which is worse , the bickering , or the people complaining about the bickering , or the people complaining about the complaining ?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

scufutz said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Edox-Hydr...del-80301-3NOCA-NIN-Retail-1750-/322293304359
> 
> Wow if was a EU seller i might give it a bite !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Those were as low as $399 on bracelet from ashford.

Seller has poor feedback.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Which is worse , the bickering , or the people complaining about the bickering , or the people complaining about the complaining ?


It's the "mass-debaters" that are the problem. As I was told as a teenager: Stop mass-debating!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Context?



KirS124 said:


> If that is really official Bulova - what a shame on them - not to love the thing they do and not believe in a product they make...


Clearly official_bulova is just one of the thousands of official Bulova ADs.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> It's the "mass-debaters" that are the problem. As I was told as a teenager: Stop mass-debating!


I would be weary of whoever told you that


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

scufutz said:


> NEW Edox Hydro-Sub Automatic Men's Watch Model: 80301-3NOCA-NIN Retail: $1750
> 
> Wow if was a EU seller i might give it a bite !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


It's $379 on Ashford with code DMHYDRO379. I was just wearing mine yesterday, and it looks and feels way more expensive than that. The second hand is almost as smooth as a Precisionist.

Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOCA-NIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

taike said:


> Those were as low as $399 on bracelet from ashford.
> 
> Seller has poor feedback.


They do continue to run that deal too - I'd say just be patient.

They have the green one for $515 right now-
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/e...163236797099&gclid=CJiv38v-388CFQ4BaQodbPIK4w


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> It's $379 on Ashford with code DMHYDRO379. I was just wearing mine yesterday, and it looks and feels way more expensive than that. The second hand is almost as smooth as a Precisionist.
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOCA-NIN Men's Watch , watches


H

How big is your wrist? Do you have any pictures showing it while you have it on?

I've been on the fence about one of these, just not sure about the whole "master lock" thing. It makes the watch look a bit lopsided.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

studiompd said:


> I would be weary of whoever told you that


He was a world class fisherman. A reel master baiter.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

studiompd said:


> I would be weary of whoever told you that


If someone continually told me to never mass debate, I'd get pretty weary of them too.

Might even find myself being wary of them if they were especially dubious.


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

This dang forum is.... costly.

i took advantage of the seawolf deal. It also led me to seek out and obtain a deal on a super KonTiki (with the orange markers and leather band), though not nearly as good as that 600 earlier (wow)! 

And now... jomashop has a "deal" on omega. A flash sale running through the 26th. I picked up a Planet Ocean 45.5mm for a little less than four bills. You can also knock an extra 50 off with the code "google50". I don't know if this qualifies as a good deal or not, but I can say I haven't seen them cheaper looking around, and it wasn't much more than the older versions with noticeable wear were being sold for on eBay. In my mind, why am I going to drop 2.5-3k on a 10 year old watch with noticible wear, when I can bring home the new guy without flaw for 4-500 more? 

Deal or not, I'm excited. This will mark my first true "high end" watch (though I know that's a relative term). I look forward to rocking that thing in heavy rotation with my Eternas, my seawolf, and my DBs.


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

RyanD said:


> It's $379 on Ashford with code DMHYDRO379. I was just wearing mine yesterday, and it looks and feels way more expensive than that. The second hand is almost as smooth as a Precisionist.
> 
> Edox Hydro-Sub 80301-3NOCA-NIN Men's Watch , watches


They ship to spain ? 
Posible VAT ? Taxes ? 
Thank you

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Timecode watches on ToM. Never heard of them, but a few of the designs are pretty neat for under $150.


Those kind of, sort of look like homages to those awful Schwartzanugget watches.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> Those kind of, sort of look like homages to those awful Schwartzanugget watches.


You mean this brand?
Schwarzenegger Watch Line - Magnum

Can't wait to see them


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Which is worse , the bickering , or the people complaining about the bickering , or the people complaining about the complaining ?


I would say the lurkers who say and contribute nothing.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> You mean this brand?
> Schwarzenegger Watch Line - Magnum
> 
> Can't wait to see them


I hope they name one "IT'S NOT A TOOMAH!"


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> Those kind of, sort of look like homages to those awful Schwartzanugget watches.


I thought they looked more like Romain Jerome watches.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

dumpweed said:


> You mean this brand?
> Schwarzenegger Watch Line - Magnum
> 
> Can't wait to see them


They better have the Arnie Seiko.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Relojes said:


> Context?
> 
> Clearly official_bulova is just one of the thousands of official Bulova ADs.


is ashford an AD for Bulova?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

$629.99 for a Swiss automatic tri-compax (3-6-9 subdials) chronograph WITH a GMT hand?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu...elc-Chronograph-Automatic-Watch-/262636449253

Does anyone know what movement is in this thing? The only GMT chronograph I know of is a Valjoux 7754, but that's a 12-6-9 subdial arrangement instead of a 3-6-9. Is it some sort of a Dubois-Depraz module on top of a SW220 base with a GMT modification? Or is it an ETA 2894-A2, but built on a 2893-A2 2 GMT movement instead of a 2892-A2?

10% off expires at 9 AM on Monday, Pacific time. If anyone has any insight about this watch, I'd be much obliged -- I don't have a tri-compax in my collection yet, or a GMT chronograph, and this can fill both those slots in the watch box, if you know what I mean.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Context?
> 
> Clearly official_bulova is just one of the thousands of official Bulova ADs.


official_bulova = watcheshalfprice, it's just a different user name for their Bulova products I guess. Excellent customer service and from what I can tell an AD.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

From Bulova Offers Refined Style and Superior Design with New Swiss Made Line, Bulova Accuâ€¢Swiss | Business Wire

_Telc Collection: Inspired by 1960s and '70s styling, the Telc Collection timepieces feature a faceted case which subtly echoes the Bulova tuning fork shape. This collection marries style and comfort with its double-curve sapphire box crystal, anti-reflective coating and an ergonomically engineered curved caseback.* In addition to Swiss automatic movements, this collection includes a special edition GMT, fly-back chronograph model that includes a custom-movement from Dubois Depraz. *_(Similar to _Bulgari Diagono Professional GMT Flyback).

_It's a really good price.



Odeen said:


> $629.99 for a Swiss automatic tri-compax (3-6-9 subdials) chronograph WITH a GMT hand?
> Bulova Accutron 63C121 Accu Swiss Tellaro Automatic Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> Does anyone know what movement is in this thing? The only GMT chronograph I know of is a Valjoux 7754, but that's a 12-6-9 subdial arrangement instead of a 3-6-9. Is it some sort of a Dubois-Depraz module on top of a SW220 base with a GMT modification? Or is it an ETA 2894-A2, but built on a 2893-A2 2 GMT movement instead of a 2892-A2?
> ...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Odeen said:


> $629.99 for a Swiss automatic tri-compax (3-6-9 subdials) chronograph WITH a GMT hand?
> Bulova Accutron 63C121 Accu Swiss Tellaro Automatic Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> Does anyone know what movement is in this thing? The only GMT chronograph I know of is a Valjoux 7754, but that's a 12-6-9 subdial arrangement instead of a 3-6-9. Is it some sort of a Dubois-Depraz module on top of a SW220 base with a GMT modification? Or is it an ETA 2894-A2, but built on a 2893-A2 2 GMT movement instead of a 2892-A2?


DD 31340 53 jewels

Good luck getting into the back of the case.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

RyanD said:


> DD 31340 53 jewels
> 
> Good luck getting into the back of the case.


Is the a-15 caseback of the same style? Overlooked that before buying... Guess I'll find out in two days. So far no one that's ordered them on this sub has mentioned that though... Fingers crossed.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Odeen said:


> $629.99 for a Swiss automatic tri-compax (3-6-9 subdials) chronograph WITH a GMT hand?
> Bulova Accutron 63C121 Accu Swiss Tellaro Automatic Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> Does anyone know what movement is in this thing? The only GMT chronograph I know of is a Valjoux 7754, but that's a 12-6-9 subdial arrangement instead of a 3-6-9. Is it some sort of a Dubois-Depraz module on top of a SW220 base with a GMT modification? Or is it an ETA 2894-A2, but built on a 2893-A2 2 GMT movement instead of a 2892-A2?
> ...


Link you posted is for a blue non-gmt Accu-swiss Tellaro chrono for $375...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Chirv said:


> Link you posted is for a blue non-gmt Accu-swiss Tellaro chrono for $375...


Found it...it's here: Bulova Accutron Special Edit 65B160 Accu Swiss Telc Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Odeen said:


> $629.99 for a Swiss automatic tri-compax (3-6-9 subdials) chronograph WITH a GMT hand?
> 
> Does anyone know what movement is in this thing? The only GMT chronograph I know of is a Valjoux 7754, but that's a 12-6-9 subdial arrangement instead of a 3-6-9. Is it some sort of a Dubois-Depraz module on top of a SW220 base with a GMT modification? Or is it an ETA 2894-A2, but built on a 2893-A2 2 GMT movement instead of a 2892-A2?
> 
> ...


On another site, this watch was listed as 53 jewels. I was trying to figure out what the movement was and I was tentatively thinking that it is an ETA automatic quartz, perhaps an "ETA 206.211 (a 205.911 fitted with a Dubois Depraz 2021 to make a chronograph. With 53 jewels the most jeweled quartz movement ever made)". If that's what it is, combined with the weird caseback, I am imagining that maintenance could be an issue. The watch looks pretty cools, though.


----------



## jumpingToad (Dec 13, 2015)

Cka1979 said:


> This dang forum is.... costly.
> 
> i took advantage of the seawolf deal. It also led me to seek out and obtain a deal on a super KonTiki (with the orange markers and leather band), though not nearly as good as that 600 earlier (wow)!
> 
> ...


Could you link the Omega? I didn't find that specific one on Joma!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Chirv said:


> Is the a-15 caseback of the same style? Overlooked that before buying... Guess I'll find out in two days. So far no one that's ordered them on this sub has mentioned that though... Fingers crossed.


I believe those screws are exclusive to Accu-Swiss models.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> I believe those screws are exclusive to Accu-Swiss models.


Someone got it open to see which movement it had. I don't recall who that was.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jumpingToad said:


> Could you link the Omega? I didn't find that specific one on Joma!


Here you go:

http://www.jomashop.com/omega-watch...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=4485850&utm_source=CJ


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Is the a-15 caseback of the same style? Overlooked that before buying... Guess I'll find out in two days. So far no one that's ordered them on this sub has mentioned that though... Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk





cfcfan81 said:


> Someone got it open to see which movement it had. I don't recall who that was.


The A-15 has regular screws. Jisham opened e PVD model to reveal an Sw200-1 here&#8230;

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_fid=13788&share_type=t&share_pid=34508474

And GregoryD opened the LE model a while back to reveal its 2824-2.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Strmwatch said:


> H
> 
> How big is your wrist? Do you have any pictures showing it while you have it on?
> 
> I've been on the fence about one of these, just not sure about the whole "master lock" thing. It makes the watch look a bit lopsided.


Is this some tie-in with the padlock company? Or what were they thinking?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Warehouse Deals has a good deal on a Frederique Constant toy boat for $731










And as a bonus, they throw in an automatic chronograph watch/


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deals has a good deal on a Frederique Constant toy boat for $731
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Amazon Warehouse Deals has a good deal on a Frederique Constant toy boat for $731
> 
> And as a bonus, they throw in an automatic chronograph watch/





vitekodessa said:


> Used


I dislike comments like these... they are not helpful, add nothing to the thread and just exist to demean nice deals that people post. He stated it comes from Amazon warehouse, which ONLY sells used products at great discounts. Anyways, just needed to state that. Now as to not be "one of those people", here's a GREAT deal on a 20 watch glass top display case w/ faux leather on eBay for $29.99. I bought this very watch case last year and love it. It can hold watches as large as 52mm comfortably without the watch heads hitting the glass and has very good quality watch pillows. It is built well and is actually cheaper on eBay than their website: 20-watch Glass Top Faux Leather Storage and Display Case Fits up to 52mm
They are a good company and are pretty responsive. I like them and recommend them as well as this nice 20 watch display case. 
Here's the eBay linky: 20-watches Glass Top Faux Leather Display Case Box + Cloth - Fit up to 52mm

Here's some pictures of my case:


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

weird double post...


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> You mean this brand?
> Schwarzenegger Watch Line - Magnum
> 
> Can't wait to see them


Not so sure about Magnum - I much prefer the classic Blue Steel...


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I think that pointing out the Amazon warehouse deal as "used" was useful. I also appreciate learning that all of their warehouse deals are used.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

I finally got around to messing with the A-15. I really like the watch a lot, but as others have mentioned, the red numerals are a little difficult to read. The rotating numeral rings are a nice touch. I am using the hour ring for GMT function.


----------



## Cka1979 (Sep 20, 2016)

Looks like someone beat me to linking it up! Thanks guys.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hmmm.... The theory that the movements in those Eterna Air Forces are 20 years old with now-dried-out oil may have just gotten some additional evidence. After 2.5 days on the wrist (off at night for sleeping), mine has stopped running this evening. Winding and moving it side-to-side to spin the rotor (which I can hear spinning) does not help.

I guess it's off for repair, or perhaps a refund if they can't/don't want to repair it. Sigh. Really love the looks of it -- and, at least in concept, the robust movement inside for a good price.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

I am new very careful with "deals" after buying factory refurbished. Not all people so clever as you, better to say used than Amazon warehouse


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

stlwx21 said:


> I finally got around to messing with the A-15. I really like the watch a lot, but as others have mentioned, the red numerals are a little difficult to read. The rotating numeral rings are a nice touch. I am using the hour ring for GMT function.


I like the watch a lot too. Telling time is a subdial and secondary to time elapsed, a real switcheroo. If ever there was a purpose-built watch it's this one.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Finally details begin to come in. Thanks. Will the rotating bezel stay in place to confidently use it as a second time zone?



stlwx21 said:


> I finally got around to messing with the A-15. I really like the watch a lot, but as others have mentioned, the red numerals are a little difficult to read. The rotating numeral rings are a nice touch. I am using the hour ring for GMT function.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hmmm.... The theory that the movements in those Eterna Air Forces are 20 years old with now-dried-out oil may have just gotten some additional evidence. After 2.5 days on the wrist (off at night for sleeping), mine has stopped running this evening. Winding and moving it side-to-side to spin the rotor (which I can hear spinning) does not help.
> 
> I guess it's off for repair, or perhaps a refund if they can't/don't want to repair it. Sigh. Really love the looks of it -- and, at least in concept, the robust movement inside for a good price.


That's too bad...it's a cool unique watch, worth trying for repair IMO. I think this one and the Bulova A15 are the "Quirky Cool W(s)OTY."


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Finally details begin to come in. Thanks. Will the rotating bezel stay in place to confidently use it as a second time zone?


I don't see why not. The hour and minute rotating bezels are simply "time elapsed" rings.

The bezels will stay in place, unless you turn them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Relojes said:


> Finally details begin to come in. Thanks. Will the rotating bezel stay in place to confidently use it as a second time zone?


Mine is heavily weighted, ball bearing smooth. Perfect . Will never be as secure as a gmt, nor for that matter, a chronograph. If I needed serious use of a second time zone I'd pass. That danger's inherent in a pilot's use of its primary chronograph function also...perhaps why it never got employed.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks, this is the kind of detail that is sorely lacking in all other mini reviews. Now hopefully someone will finally put up lume pics side by side with a common watch for comparison.



Sean779 said:


> Mine is heavily weighted, ball bearing smooth. Perfect . Will never be as secure as a gmt, nor for that matter, a chronograph. If I needed serious use of a second time zone I'd pass. That danger's inherent in a pilot's use of its primary chronograph function also...perhaps why it never got employed.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Relojes said:


> Thanks, this is the kind of detail that is sorely lacking in all other mini reviews. Now hopefully someone will finally put up lume pics side by side with a common watch for comparison.


You're a tough customer...no photos, but all dial numbers are lumed, the minute and hour hands are most strongly lumed (by far) and last the night, still somewhat wimpish compared with lume micros/Seiko slather on.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Those Tisell diver watches look nice but 40mm is a little small for my liking. Anything in a similar price range but 42 or 43mm size? Sapphire is a must. Thanks.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

NYAndrew said:


> I think that pointing out the Amazon warehouse deal as "used" was useful. I also appreciate learning that all of their warehouse deals are used.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


Not always true: some warehouse items are damaged packaging/outer box, some are customer's return ( all the free shipping and "free returns" Amazon offers, can't be sold as new by law), the rest are used items or refurbished, make sure you read the "details".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Impression (Jan 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Is the a-15 caseback of the same style? Overlooked that before buying... Guess I'll find out in two days. So far no one that's ordered them on this sub has mentioned that though... Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


No:









Back held on by four IP coated flathead screws, then caseback comes off easily.

And to answer other questions:

movement: sw200-1, at least in mine. The limited edition apparently has some variant of the ETA 2824.

straps: 18mm at the lugs. Stock strap might be 18/16, I've already replaced it. It did fit my 7.7" wrist, but was a bit tight on the last hole. I think someone else had a 7" wrist - should fir fine.

lume: I have yet to give it a good test. Seems good, but not as good as my hked-Bundeswehr. Fades kinda quick. Just bought a UV flashlight... need to find en excuse to take some pics.

hands: can be a bit tough to read. I'm working up the courage to lume the whole hands for readibility and historical authenticity, thanks to some encouragement in another thred.

If you're on the fence... this is an awesome watch for $250. I don't want to get into an ETA/Sellita flame war, but the SW200-1 is a modern swiss clone of the swiss ETA 2824 which can run for $200 just for the bare movement. The case with sapphire and dual rotating internal bezels is a steal for the extra $50. I paid closer to $300 for mine, and I am happy with it.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Upcoming lightning deal on Amazon. Currently at $629. The pizza slice open heart really ruins it for me.

Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 85011-3B-AIN


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

I finally got a reply from Christopher Ward. I had to send a second email and be a little more 'firm.'

I decided to go ahead and keep the order. With shipping my total in USD came to around $440. I still think this is an excellent price, so that is why I went ahead. I wanted a white dialed diver.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Shoot. You edited your post, so I'll do the same. Even though it made me giggle.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Shoot. You edited your post, so I'll do the same. Even though it made me giggle.


I try to always be fair. They replied immediately after my more 'firm' email, so I wanted to retract my negativity. I love the watch, so I'm glad we worked things out. I still think the code should not have been accepted in the first place though.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Rrrrrrr-ghghghghgh!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

This is regarding watchstation, the Zodiac online dealer...

CS was *very *good on the phone, but:

1. They do NOT sell Zodiac bracelets, will only provide as replacement a la Rolex.

This came after the call via email: At this time, we do not sell stainless steel replacement parts. Please also note that Zodiac watches do not feature interchangeable band capability due to the construction of the watch case.​
2. They have no idea if any of their locations carry Zodiac brand watches.

This came after the call via email: We would recommend reaching out to your local Watch Station store to verify that they sell Zodiac watches.​


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Rrrrrrr-ghghghghgh!
> View attachment 9667322


If you're trying to resist buying this watch...... I suggest you let the wookie win!

Thank you, I'll be here all week. Remember to tip your waitresses.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

very nice= I may end up getting this



Sofreto said:


> Sea Gull automatic on sale for USD $79 + $14 shipping via DHL Express...only 6 left
> 
> Beijing watch: SEA GULL M186S_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

My Bulova A-15 arrived. This is an incredibly cool watch.

The lume is not bad. All of the white numerals are lumed (not the red). The hands are certainly brighter. It's on par with entry level Swiss (which is what it is) watches like Victorinox or Tissot. It's about as bright and long lasting, based on my 10 minutes of experience, lol, as my Maurice Lacroix.

The matte dial, flat red numerals, and raised lume 1-12 indices give the dial a really cool illusion of dimensionality, like the red numerals are floating below and just behind the 1-12 indices.

The movement has been modified to remove the date-setting position on the crown, which is nice, since it's a no-date dial. The movement in mine is also a Selitta SW-200 (yay!).

The internal bezel crowns are stiff enough that a casual brush against them won't move the bezels, but not so stiff that I'd want to rely on this if it really mattered.

The bubble crystal is cool and gives a great vintage vibe, although it doesn't appear to have any AR at all.

Like I said, mine will be modded eventually. But I'm in no rush, and I'll enjoy it in its current state for a while (except the strap - not a fan of the 18/16, and the color is a little too tan). Oh, and the lugs are drilled, that's a cool bonus!


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Just got an Email from Massdrop . Seiko baby tuna in stock. Currently $299.00. 7 sold.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-baby-tuna-srp-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

pl39g said:


> Just got an Email from Massdrop . Seiko baby tuna in stock. Currently $299.00. 7 sold.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-baby-tuna-srp-watch?mode=guest_open


The SRP639 (black and yellow) version can be found on Amazon for $5 less than Massdrop. The SRP637 however, is a good price.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Went ahead and directed that my CW Trident Order be cancelled. I do put alot of blame on CW and considering that they are trying to sell out of stock of them, it makes little sense they would cancel ANY order. But ultimately the 30% off is not enough to tempt me. I knew using the coupon was a risk but as long as I get a 100% refund it's fine.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> The SRP639 (black and yellow) version can be found on Amazon for $5 less than Massdrop. The SRP637 however, is a good price.


Actually, you can do a bit better price wise, I have ordered a SRP637K1 (currently on the way) from watcheszon.com for $244.99 delivered.

They are out of stock at the moment but as long as the product stays in Seiko's lineup they restock, one just needs to be patient.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Went ahead and directed that my CW Trident Order be cancelled. I do put alot of blame on CW and considering that they are trying to sell out of stock of them, it makes little sense they would cancel ANY order. But ultimately the 30% off is not enough to tempt me. I knew using the coupon was a risk but as long as I get a 100% refund it's fine.


I cancelled my order too which is not a big problem for me. What surprises me about their CS however, is the fact that someone here, who eventually went on with his order was helped by them, while I, who cancelled, got an email saying that "...during promotions, busy periods and bank holidays it may take us a little longer than usual to respond, so please bear with us...."


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko sale at areatrend

https://www.areatrend.com/search-n-...rival:+Sperry+and+Up+to+81%+off+Seiko+Watches

And use code ATEXPRESS for free shipping


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I was gone for few days and missed all the fun discussions about the voucher debacle.

For the people that are upset, pissed off and will never buy any Ward watch ever again in their entire life:

- CW watches are already a good deal at full price
- 30% off is still a great bargain

If you were going to buy this watch only with the additional voucher discount, you probably didn't want it to begin with. You just bought it because you suffer from watchdealophobia (the fear of missing out on a watch bargain, even when you don't really want it).



nordwulf said:


> Ward is having a 30% off sale on white Tridents.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/white-tridents


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko sale at areatrend
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/search-n-216256?q=seiko&utm_source=phplist490&utm_medium=email&utm_content=HTML&utm_campaign=New+Arrival%3A+Sperry+and+Up+to+81%25+off+Seiko+Watches
> 
> And use code ATEXPRESS for free shipping


Pretty solid deals on some of their G Shocks too

Rangeman Olive $187
Gulfmaster $165


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I was gone for few days and missed all the fun discussions about the voucher debacle.


There was no reason, at all to bring it up once again.

The thread had moved past this already.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> For the people that are upset, pissed off and will never buy any Ward watch ever again in their entire life:
> 
> - CW watches are already a good deal at full price


That's a false statement. They are quite overpriced at full asking. You can get as good or better for much less. I don't think $470 for a basic movement plainface white diver is a great deal at all. Which is why I cancelled.

They have 24 hours to give me a refund or I will challenge with PP. I'm not going to put up with their auto-response system. They took my money with no issue, they can give it back with no issue.


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> *That's a false statement. They are quite overpriced at full asking. You can get as good or better for much less. I don't think $470 for a basic movement plainface white diver is a great deal at all. Which is why I cancelled.*
> 
> They have 24 hours to give me a refund or I will challenge with PP. I'm not going to put up with their auto-response system. They took my money with no issue, they can give it back with no issue.


As a guy that used to own that watch, I respectfully disagree with this in the strongest possible terms.

For challenging with PP, I think you'll find that road much rockier than just waiting one or two days for CW to make it right (and I have every confidence that they will). Just saying...


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

$975!!! Not bad.

http://www.jomashop.com/oris-watch-733-7707-4064brfs.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$1000+-+3000&gclid=CjwKEAjw7ZHABRCTr_DV4_ejvgQSJACr-Ycw8Lz8Pc02D8uoRORf--2etIQ0cHMEEW43EIMEYOfffRoCVP3w_wcB


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

The Bulova Calibrator watch for 249,- (NWT)? I have never seen them cheaper:

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B171 Accu Swiss Calibrator Automatic Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

SNDF93 just under $70
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112158365695

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Update: The Watchery doesn't have a replacement for my Eterna Air Force, and has no interest in repairing it for me. They just want me to send it back for a refund.

That sucks*. I really liked the look of it. 



*But it doesn't suck so much that I will pay to get a brand-new watch fixed at my own expense just to keep it.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Update: The Watchery doesn't have a replacement for my Eterna Air Force, and has no interest in repairing it for me. They just want me to send it back for a refund.


It is covered under Eterna manufacturer warranty so can't you just send it to Eterna's official repair center? I recently sent in one of my Eterna's from WoW to Stoll and they repaired it under warranty.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

That $99 Seiko SNDF93 vintage looking chrono on eBay just dropped to $69. I had to pull the trigger at that price!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/112158365695

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> It is covered under Eterna manufacturer warranty so can't you just send it to Eterna's official repair center? I recently sent in one of my Eterna's from WoW to Stoll and they repaired it under warranty.


I was under the impression it would have to be dealt with through SWI. If not, that's definitely an option I will consider.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> It is covered under Eterna manufacturer warranty so can't you just send it to Eterna's official repair center? I recently sent in one of my Eterna's from WoW to Stoll and they repaired it under warranty.


How long did the repair take for your watch? Thanks!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

GadgetKing said:


> That $99 Seiko SNDF93 vintage looking chrono on eBay just dropped to $69. I had to pull the trigger at that price!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112158365695
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MP83 said:


> SNDF93 just under $70
> Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


That's a great looking watch for $70


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

What website does WTW refer to??


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

NOT REALLY A DEAL POST...but kinda...

After noticing that the $35 Timex Waterbury here...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262500650784

...was shipping from North Little Rock, I messaged the seller to see if they had a storefront I could hit. Sure enough they do and I paid a visit today. The store had a wide range of cool pieces and some real junk. Lol.


























































I tried to get them to match the eBay prices but the lady working, and the guy she went to ask for me, didn't seem to know anything about the eBay store and suggested I just buy models posted there straight from there. Fine with me I guess as shipping is free and should be fast enough.

I'm definitely getting the tan Waterbury after seeing the identical watch in navy blue. It's gorgeous for a $35 watch. Great domed crystal, nicely brushed case, and a quality looking band.

I also got to handle the generally well reviewed and previously posted GMT-3. I was concerned it would wear too large for my 6.75" wrist but the dog bowl shape helps and it's very wearable. At $63.99 on their eBay store, I'll also likely grab one of those.

Even though I didn't walk out with either of the models seen on eBay, I did end up with this beautiful Waterbury chrono in navy blue for $50. Also got my 11 month old his first watch for a cool $6.










If anyone sees something in my photos that they want, lemme know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

I ordered a Pan Europ Chrono from Ashford for $599 with the coupon that someone posted a few days ago. Couldn't find the post again to thank the poster - this thread grows so fast!

This is my first time ordering from Ashford. It's been 4 days now and no shipment or tracking number. Does this mean that my order is likely going to be cancelled?

Thanks!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Damn you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Double damn you.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> NOT REALLY A DEAL POST...but kinda...
> 
> After noticing that the $35 Timex Waterbury here...
> 
> ...


I want that one you bought! Model #?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got my Eterna Airforce from The Watchery also. Nice watch overall and awesome box (the wood is actually super nice). I'm returning it tho due to its size. I can wear a 39mm watch due to my small wrist but idk it seems smaller. Maybe it's the size sorta makes everything on the bezel and dial seem closer together but just didn't like it in person.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I want that one you bought! Model #?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's good looking, isn't it?










I thought I recalled them having it in a different color, but the Waterbury shot I have on my phone doesn't show another chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ouch that Seiko chrono is very tempting. Always liked the look of that one. Unfortunately I am shying away from over 40mm watches. Thanks for those that posted.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I think it has been mentioned before but can we all please take a few extra seconds and delete the photos (or at least the unrelated ones) when we quote something? 

This thread (and indeed all other threads that suffer from this) would be much more compact and easier to go through IMHO. 

Thank you


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Damn you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wallets are cursing you from all over....AND they also have the SNDF85 grey dial version on bracelet for $10 more...how do I decide nowo|
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-sndfs-good-quality-very-affordable-chronographs-1864810.html

The Panda is cool but the grey on bracelet looks very sharp too, and might be easier to read....
Man, these watches are a good $100US more in Canada|>


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*$80 for this beaut.*
Cheapest price online is $122...
I'm losing my ground with this one, because I handled it in a local store and I liked it very much but couldn't bring myself to paying $200 for it.

*LINK HERE*

Edit: More photos and mini review *HERE*.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

View attachment 9670066

Do you know if that is the Monster bracelet = not folded links?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

spincycle said:


> I ordered a Pan Europ Chrono from Ashford for $599 with the coupon that someone posted a few days ago. Couldn't find the post again to thank the poster - this thread grows so fast!
> 
> This is my first time ordering from Ashford. It's been 4 days now and no shipment or tracking number. Does this mean that my order is likely going to be cancelled?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you check your junk mail/spam folder? You should've gotten your tracking info about a day after the order confirmation email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally got my hands on the Avi-8 I bought a few days ago. Beautiful watch. Was keeping good time, about 6 seconds a day.
Why did I just use the pastence? Well, it seems as if the weight that was attached beneath the rotor didn't like it down there. So it decided to break free. 
You can see the gap beneath the rotor where it use to be. 
I just shipped it in for warranty repair. I'm a little pissed because this happened so soon from just daily wear and the heat from my arm (even more pissed I had to pay for international shipping to send it back). I would advise anyone who bought the watch to keep an eye on the rotor. Hopefully this isn't going to be a common problem. 

















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

sobwanhoser said:


> Do you know if that is the Monster bracelet = not folded links?


I'd wager that these are folded links, because I haven't seen a new Seiko with solid bracelet for less than ~$170. This doesn't mean that it's of bad quality at all, especially because it's SEIKO. They make folded bracelets that you won't believe is folded until you're told they're folded. Seiko5 affordables are an exception in my experience, because their quality is just of a place-holder quality, [ie BAD]

In any case, I've handled this exact model with my hands, and the bracelet is very good. Didn't feel cheap to me at all.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Upcoming lightning deal on Amazon. Currently at $629. The pizza slice open heart really ruins it for me.
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 85011-3B-AIN


Ruins it for me, too... down to $399...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I will third that sentiment. Actually it was only $69 so it's not like I had to refi the house for it, plus it makes a good consolation gift to myself since I'm returning the Eterna I got


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Ouch that Seiko chrono is very tempting. Always liked the look of that one. Unfortunately I am shying away from over 40mm watches. Thanks for those that posted.


This is exactly what's keeping me from pulling the trigger. I have a similar chrono [PRC200 old version] and I think it's perfect in size at 41mm. So, this Seiko at 43mm will feel huge in comparison. Not to mention the bling.



City74 said:


> Got my Eterna Airforce from The Watchery also. Nice watch overall and awesome box (the wood is actually super nice). I'm returning it tho due to its size. I can wear a 39mm watch due to my small wrist but idk it seems smaller. Maybe it's the size sorta makes everything on the bezel and dial seem closer together but just didn't like it in person.


Now I'm officially regretting missing that deal o|


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Relojes said:


> This is regarding watchstation, the Zodiac online dealer...
> 
> CS was *very *good on the phone, but:
> 
> ...


If you contact Fossil, I'm almost certain they can sell the bracelet separately. They offered me free extra full and half links on my Emporio Armani Swiss Made diver.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

spincycle said:


> I ordered a Pan Europ Chrono from Ashford for $599 with the coupon that someone posted a few days ago. Couldn't find the post again to thank the poster - this thread grows so fast!
> 
> This is my first time ordering from Ashford. It's been 4 days now and no shipment or tracking number. Does this mean that my order is likely going to be cancelled?
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered the same last month and had it in less than 24 hours. They may have stock incoming and will ship once they have in stock? Not unheard of with gray market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

GadgetKing said:


> That $99 Seiko SNDF93 vintage looking chrono on eBay just dropped to $69. I had to pull the trigger at that price!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/112158365695
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks for posting. I was on the fence at 99 - but bought it at 69


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> I ordered the same last month and had it in less than 24 hours. They may have stock incoming and will ship once they have in stock? Not unheard of with gray market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is weird, I ordered mine last week and received shipment confirmation within 1-2 days. It's been the same with previous Ashford orders. Like another member mentioned, check your spam folder or inquire with their CS to see what the hold up could be.

Edit: meant to quote user spincycle for my reply.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Another Seiko quartz chrono: SNDF91 $100 shipped on ebay. Too big for me, but I do like the gold/gilt on the dials, dislike the gold crown/pushers.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Sigh, thanks I failed to resist.
I had ebay bucks so that pushed me over the edge, that and you saying it's nice in person.
Thanks for that feedback.



shmaiz3r said:


> *$80 for this beaut.*
> Cheapest price online is $122...
> I'm losing my ground with this one, because I handled it in a local store and I liked it very much but couldn't bring myself to paying $200 for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

plan80 said:


> Ruins it for me, too... down to $399...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The pizza slice open heart makes it 1/4th a Kontiki!


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Awesome. Thanks for posting. I was on the fence at 99 - but bought it at 69


Me too, another watch I really don't need, but for $69 !!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The price of that Transoceany Bulova AccuSwiss on eBay dropped again. If I didn't already have a dozen dress watches I do not wear regularly, I would pick one up. $200 with free shipping sounds like a decent deal to me. Not sure what Swiss movement is under the hood, though. Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

sobwanhoser said:


> Wallets are cursing you from all over....AND they also have the SNDF85 grey dial version on bracelet for $10 more...how do I decide nowo|
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-sndfs-good-quality-very-affordable-chronographs-1864810.html
> 
> The Panda is cool but the grey on bracelet looks very sharp too, and might be easier to read....
> Man, these watches are a good $100US more in Canada|>


Panda wins.....you can't NOT have a Panda, right.....I'm so weak.....sigh!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

RTea said:


> If you contact Fossil, I'm almost certain they can sell the bracelet separately. They offered me free extra full and half links on my Emporio Armani Swiss Made diver.


The Watch Station said they don't sell it and it wouldn't fit anyway. I find the latter highly suspect.

Zodiac directly said they don't sell it and it wouldn't fit anyway. I find the latter disappointing and highly suspect.

I guess I'll try Fossil tomorrow (BTW, looks like they are all at the same Texas address = they are all Fossil/Fossil Group).


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

sobwanhoser said:


> Panda wins.....you can't NOT have a Panda, right.....I'm so weak.....sigh!


That was my thought as well. Had to be the panda.

Went ahead and grabbed the $35 Waterbury as well. So that's three new ones for me today.

Also bought a 009 from Jet using the TRIPLE15 deal over the weekend so that's four for me in less than a week's time.

I'm already spending deployment money and the tax free checks aren't even coming yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

MstrDabbles said:


> Finally got my hands on the Avi-8 I bought a few days ago. Beautiful watch. Was keeping good time, about 6 seconds a day.
> Why did I just use the pastence? Well, it seems as if the weight that was attached beneath the rotor didn't like it down there. So it decided to break free.
> You can see the gap beneath the rotor where it use to be.
> I just shipped it in for warranty repair. I'm a little pissed because this happened so soon from just daily wear and the heat from my arm (even more pissed I had to pay for international shipping to send it back). I would advise anyone who bought the watch to keep an eye on the rotor. Hopefully this isn't going to be a common problem.
> ...


Sorry, I don't follow. What weight under the rotor? Is there something loose in there, or is it just failing to wind?

Either way, hope you get it squared away quickly.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The price of that Transoceany Bulova AccuSwiss on eBay dropped again. If I didn't already have a dozen dress watches I do not wear regularly, I would pick one up. $200 with free shipping sounds like a decent deal to me. Not sure what Swiss movement is under the hood, though. Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


Thanks. Very tempted. If the bracelet version gets anywhere close to this price I may not be able to resist.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Sorry, I don't follow. What weight under the rotor? Is there something loose in there, or is it just failing to wind?
> 
> Either way, hope you get it squared away quickly.


Under the customized rotor, there was another piece. It seems as if the rotor was made from two pieces instead of one piece. It was loose until it got stuck.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Relojes said:


> No SJW politics aloud here. Actually, no politics at all.


No politics, but you felt it was okay to get your little "SJW" dig in. That's mature.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> The price of that Transoceany Bulova AccuSwiss on eBay dropped again. If I didn't already have a dozen dress watches I do not wear regularly, I would pick one up. $200 with free shipping sounds like a decent deal to me. Not sure what Swiss movement is under the hood, though. Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


Wow, quite a beautiful timepiece. I don't know why, some would say it has nothing special, but I jut absolutely love it!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Good week for me. Just ordered the Seiko Panda and got the Bulova A-15 late last week, both from the same eBay seller. Mine should be here Thursday if it ships tomorrow.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It's good looking, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that blue model as well. Cool crystal.
Do these Waterbury suffer from Timex crown syndrome?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > The price of that Transoceany Bulova AccuSwiss on eBay dropped again. If I didn't already have a dozen dress watches I do not wear regularly, I would pick one up. $200 with free shipping sounds like a decent deal to me. Not sure what Swiss movement is under the hood, though. Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay
> ...





phcollard said:


> Wow, quite a beautiful timepiece. I don't know why, some would say it has nothing special, but I jut absolutely love it!


It's hand-winding and not automatic which somehow adds to the appeal, but alas I have too many dress watches and definitely too many at 40mm.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Upcoming lightning deal on Amazon. Currently at $629. The pizza slice open heart really ruins it for me.
> 
> *Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men's Automatic Watch 85011-3B-AIN*


$329 here with code DMLESVB329

Edox Les Vauberts 85011-3B-AIN Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

spincycle said:


> I ordered a Pan Europ Chrono from Ashford for $599 with the coupon that someone posted a few days ago. Couldn't find the post again to thank the poster - this thread grows so fast!
> 
> This is my first time ordering from Ashford. It's been 4 days now and no shipment or tracking number. Does this mean that my order is likely going to be cancelled?
> 
> The owners of Ashford are Jewish and there is a holiday that just started last night that lasts until Wednesday so I think they will get back to you on Wednesday.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It's hand-winding and not automatic which somehow adds to the appeal, but alas I have too many dress watches and definitely too many at 40mm.


63B176 is automatic. Says so right on the dial.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

nello said:


> I want that blue model as well. Cool crystal.
> Do these Waterbury suffer from Timex crown syndrome?


I'm not familiar enough with the Waterbury line or Timex in general to know of any systemic issues. Mine seems fine at the moment anyways.

I can go back by there tomorrow maybe and see if the lady has any more blue chronos since folks are interested.

Indiglo looks sweet too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-srp583k-watch-1681953864.aspx


yankeexpress said:


> Seiko sale at areatrend
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/search-n-...rival:+Sperry+and+Up+to+81%+off+Seiko+Watches
> 
> And use code ATEXPRESS for free shipping


my guess is that someone will like this offering...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

qrocks said:


> https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-srp583k-watch-1681953864.aspx
> 
> my guess is that someone will like this offering...


$218.95


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It's hand-winding and not automatic which somehow adds to the appeal, but alas I have too many dress watches and definitely too many at 40mm.


It says hand winding in the description indeed. I missed that. But never mind, my favourite watch right now is my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical. I just love to wake up and wind this thing up while taking coffee. Totally zen.

I'll think about that Bulova until tomorrow morning. Oh wait... That's not how a real bargain hunter does, is it?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

taike said:


> Mr. James Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > It's hand-winding and not automatic which somehow adds to the appeal, but alas I have too many dress watches and definitely too many at 40mm.
> ...


*Wait, how the hell did I miss that?!*


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

BookBoy said:


> No politics, but you felt it was okay to get your little "SJW" dig in. That's mature.


Please stop traumatizing us with your micro-aggressions.


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

Agghhhh. On the one hand, I recognize an incredible deal on the SNDF93. On the other hand, I think it's so ugly. I'm torn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpingToad (Dec 13, 2015)

jc-orginalbdass said:


> Agghhhh. On the one hand, I recognize an incredible deal on the SNDF93. On the other hand, I think it's so ugly. I'm torn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I was the only one, that's what's holding me back as well. However, I browsed this sellers other listings and he does have a nice Bulova military NATO for sale too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291891539694


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

The size on this Ben & Sons BS-10006-014 (45mm) is way too big for my wrist, but I do love how it looks. Maybe some of you larger wristed fellows, or ladies, would enjoy rocking this BS. Only 40 clams from the watchery.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Seapro Watch for $16 on Amazon. Only 1 in stock.









https://www.amazon.com/Seapro-SP4114-Dynamic-Analog-Display/dp/B00GJPYM72


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

A brand named Seapro selling watches with 30M water resistant sounds weird to me.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> *$80 for this beaut.*
> Cheapest price online is $122...
> I'm losing my ground with this one, because I handled it in a local store and I liked it very much but couldn't bring myself to paying $200 for it.
> 
> ...


Looks really nice! Wish it's solar powered.


----------



## CouchFlyer (Oct 5, 2016)

MP83 said:


> SNDF93 just under $70
> Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Nice, I bet it would look better with a stainless band.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The Eterna Airforce showed up today (and despite all the previous "archaic" references, it did not arrive via Pony Express and the manuals were not written in Sanskrit, LOL). As previously mentioned by others who've already received theirs, it really is quite well made and just feels "solid". However, it is just slightly smaller than I usually wear and in light of WTW's unfortunate mechanical issues, I'm going to hold off a couple of days before sizing it. Two things that I haven't seen mentioned yet (that I was pleasantly surprised about) are how good the lume on the hands and bezel pip are (the numerals on the dial, however, not so much) and the fact that the clasp has a diver's extension (yeah, I know, odd on a 120m w/r pilot's watch, but kind of cool just the same). To put the size in perspective, here's a few wrist shots next to the 42mm KonTiki (although, the perspective in these shots just seems somewhat "off" to me, in that in the flesh, the KonTiki seems comparatively larger).

EDIT: BTW, I have a 7.5" wrist


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Dude, that watch couldn't be a better fit on your wrist. You think it looks small?

But I'm not judging. I had a 36mm watch that was "supposed to look 36mm" and absolutely could not adjust to it.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> The Eterna Airforce showed up today (and despite all the previous "archaic" references, it did not arrive via Pony Express and the manuals were not written in Sanskrit, LOL). As previously mentioned by others who've already received theirs, it really is quite well made and just feels "solid". However, it is just slightly smaller than I usually wear and in light of WTW's unfortunate mechanical issues, I'm going to hold off a couple of days before sizing it. Two things that I haven't seen mentioned yet (that I was pleasantly surprised about) are how good the lume on the hands and bezel pip are (the numerals on the dial, however, not so much) and the fact that the clasp has a diver's extension (yeah, I know, odd on a 120m w/r pilot's watch, but kind of cool just the same). To put the size in perspective, here's a few wrist shots next to the 42mm KonTiki (although, the perspective in these shots just seems somewhat "off" to me, in that in the flesh, the KonTiki seems comparatively larger).
> 
> EDIT: BTW, I have a 7.5" wrist


That size looks good to me. I also have a 7.5" wrist and usually prefer 42-44mm but I'd rock that 39mm in a second.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks. I don't know, I've just found 42mm - 44mm to be my comfort zone. But I'm REALLY liking the Airforce (especially for the price!), so barring any "technical difficulties", I think it might stick around for a while.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Dude, that watch couldn't be a better fit on your wrist. You think it looks small?
> 
> But I'm not judging. I had a 36mm watch that was "supposed to look 36mm" and absolutely could not adjust to it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been posted. Seems like a solid deal for a really nice-looking quartz chrono.

Seiko SNDF93 for $69.99.

Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Certified Watch Store has the Frederique Constant Classics automatic chronograph, model FC-392B5B6B, for $557.99. That sure seems like a lot of watch for that price.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...p=4472&gclid=CKe1sauc488CFZCEaQodpC0Kqg#img-1


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted. Seems like a solid deal for a really nice-looking quartz chrono.
> 
> Seiko SNDF93 for $69.99.
> 
> Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF93 Chronograph Quartz Two Tone Dial Black Leather Band Watch | eBay


I think about 30 of us have picked that up so far tonight. Lol. You been napping this afternoon?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I think about 30 of us have picked that up so far tonight. Lol. You been napping this afternoon??


Work was distracting me from what's important.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> *Deal ends in 5 hours~
> *
> Seiko Recraft SNKN05 for *$85* in Amazon.
> These Recraft watches rarely go below $110 from what I remember.
> ...


Arrived today (ordered Saturday) thanks for the tip. $76 delivered (had some credits to use)

SNKN05 Recraft 7s26










Faceted crystal


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I had one of these before. Cool design but impossible to read the time at a glance. Always took me a few seconds to figure out where the hour and minute hands were as they disappear on the white dial and black subdials. And that gets annoying real fast. Unless you don't use a watch for the actual time.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted. Seems like a solid deal for a really nice-looking quartz chrono.
> 
> Seiko SNDF93 for $69.99.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

People probably know this, but just in case: Bertucci has refurbished and returned watches for sale on their website at significant discounts. This one was a "B" grade and was $50 plus shipping. Other than a slight scuff on the titanium case it seems great. The crystal is flawless. The "C" grades are even cheaper. If you want a rugged titanium field watch with fixed bars this might be an option worth considering. Bertucci Performance Watches - Certified Pre-Owned


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted. Seems like a solid deal for a really nice-looking quartz chrono.
> 
> Seiko SNDF93 for $69.99.
> 
> ...





nordwulf said:


> I had one of these before. Cool design but impossible to read the time at a glance. Always took me a few seconds to figure out where the hour and minute hands were as they disappear on the white dial and black subdials. And that gets annoying real fast. Unless you don't use a watch for the actual time.


I'm very close to buying this, but the perceived difficulty in reading the time (and to a lesser extent the size) gives me pause.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

That Bertucci looks kind cool


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

I am resisting a severe urge to buy that Seiko...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mr_blonde said:


> I am resisting a severe urge to buy that Seiko...


Better hurry, only 12 left. Think over 10 sold within the last 30 minutes.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Walmart also has the Timex Waterbury for $34.99 with free shipping - It takes a licking and keeps on ticking

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Timex-Men-s-TW2P64600-Brown-Leather-Analog-Quartz-Watch/51231798


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Better hurry, only 12 left. Think over 10 sold within the last 30 minutes.


And they're all gone......I guess with pretty much every WUS member buying one (except for 2 ;-)), the chance of flipping should = 0! :-d


----------



## jamessg (May 5, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Better hurry, only 12 left. Think over 10 sold within the last 30 minutes.


It's sold out!

You beat me to it, sobwanhoser


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got a refund from CW - since they authorized the payment got 10$ less than original payment back from PP


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Only $22 Just ordered 3. Grey, blue and green.

https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicsuperflatvent?variant=26788518529









Had them before and shouldn't have let them go.


























As supple as it gets. Right up there with Borealis rubber (which is more comfortable than Isofrane). Seiko should be selling their watches with these.

I'd get a black one if it was an option.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> ...
> 
> I'd get a black one if it was an option.


Black is $26 from holbens


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Bonetto Cinturini 284*

Watches503

THANKS for the heads up on these great straps, just ordered 1 blue + 1 orange. Been wearing them for a few years after getting some black ones from thewatchprince who has been sold out.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Speaking of straps

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/saddle-vintage-leather-bands-traditional/

These are still at $12. I got the saddle and blue and have had them for two weeks. They're very very soft, thick and comfortable. Probably going to end up getting the black as well.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

sharptools said:


> Speaking of straps
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/saddle-vintage-leather-bands-traditional/
> 
> These are still at $12. I got the saddle and blue and have had them for two weeks. They're very very soft, thick and comfortable. Probably going to end up getting the black as well.


Got mine with PVD buckle (no surcharge), uses screws not spring pins, it's a $15 buckle anywhere else (Panatime anyway). Amazing value, even their sturdy black shipping boxes are useful.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

sharptools said:


> Speaking of straps
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/saddle-vintage-leather-bands-traditional/
> 
> These are still at $12. I got the saddle and blue and have had them for two weeks. They're very very soft, thick and comfortable. Probably going to end up getting the black as well.


Use code Watchfreeks15 at check out to save 15%.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

just grabbed this glycine








check others with good discounts


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

2Deuce2 said:


> That Bertucci looks kind cool


The digital display has an electronic backlight. I really appreciate a watch I can read in the dark.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

sharptools said:


> Speaking of straps
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/saddle-vintage-leather-bands-traditional/
> 
> These are still at $12. I got the saddle and blue and have had them for two weeks. They're very very soft, thick and comfortable. Probably going to end up getting the black as well.


LOL Every time that someone brings up these Cclockwork Synergy straps that are on sale I realize that I've used a couple and go back to order more. I think I've bought close to 30 now. The available sizes are getting to be pretty slim pickings on a bunch of the straps.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

sharptools said:


> Speaking of straps
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/saddle-vintage-leather-bands-traditional/
> 
> These are still at $12. I got the saddle and blue and have had them for two weeks. They're very very soft, thick and comfortable. Probably going to end up getting the black as well.


The cart isn't working for me, showing a page not found when I try to checkout. I've tried different browers, Chrome, Edge/IE, Firefox.. :X


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Speaking of Glycine - anyone receive their watches from Touch of Modern ? I placed my order on Sept27 and it has not arrived yet. FedEx says it left California on 10/14. That's the last update. 

I guess the guys who said their stuff arrives in two weeks were very lucky.


----------



## jthueter (Sep 23, 2016)

artblakey said:


> The cart isn't working for me, showing a page not found when I try to checkout. I've tried different browers, Chrome, Edge/IE, Firefox.. :X


I get the same error as well.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

I do try to stay on top of this thread but I apologize if this is duplicate. ToM has DELTAt watches on sale, 44mm, 300m WR, sapphire crystal, 3 straps (rubber, nylon, paracord), display back, NH35A movement, and a waterproof dive case for $340.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/deltat-8b8d38e3-2519-4d31-8d95-656113bc0adf

I found this deal while choosing my Bansky pillows! Off topic but how can you resist... $70 pillows for $12. I got this one:


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Speaking of Glycine - anyone receive their watches from Touch of Modern ? I placed my order on Sept27 and it has not arrived yet. FedEx says it left California on 10/14. That's the last update.
> 
> I guess the guys who said their stuff arrives in two weeks were very lucky.


Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. It left CA last Friday as well and no updates since. But that is normal with ground shipments from CA as they probably move by freight train.


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Did you check your junk mail/spam folder? You should've gotten your tracking info about a day after the order confirmation email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received an email confirming my order. But when I click to track my order, it's sitting in "order processing" and has been for a while now.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Use code Watchfreeks15 at check out to save 15%.


Says no-go on this code, with sale items, at checkout.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

Pro Diver said:


> spincycle said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a Pan Europ Chrono from Ashford for $599 with the coupon that someone posted a few days ago. Couldn't find the post again to thank the poster - this thread grows so fast!
> ...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> just grabbed this glycine
> 
> View attachment 9675698
> 
> check others with good discounts


On crapatalk. Is that the watchery on Amazon or something?


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

nello said:


> On crapatalk. Is that the watchery on Amazon or something?


Looks like the Watchery regular site. Some outstanding prices on airman series.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

vitekodessa said:


> just grabbed this glycine
> 
> View attachment 9675698
> 
> check others with good discounts


Too late for me, you got an awesome price!

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

With full awareness of what this is -- a former Soviet brand, that's now a British brand, that's almost assuredly made in China, and quartz -- am I alone in thinking this is gorgeous?

Sekonda Chronograph 1127:









$79.08 at Watch Shop UK with coupon code 'WSOCT5' -- BUT, they don't ship this model to the U.S. I have a Sky Pax account and could get it shipped to a UK address and then on to me for, I'm guessing, $25-$30. So do I "$110 like it?" Maybe I do ...

Men's Sekonda Chronograph Watch (1227) - WATCH SHOP.com™

EDIT: Upon a bit more research, I see you can find some of these on eBay from European sellers who do ship to the U.S., and for prices around $50-$60. But sadly, not the model above.

I kind of like these other two, though -- not near as much, but ...

About $61 delivered:
Sekonda Mens Chronograph Dial World Time Silver Bracelet Watch 3432 | eBay









And this brown number for about $92 delivered:

Sekonda Gents Watch Sports Chronograph Date Leather Strap Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thinking of this A 15 with a black band...








The one on eBay has white stitching. The brown band is a little cheaper. What do you guys think?


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

2Deuce2 said:


> Thinking of this A 15 with a black band...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp! I like that combo. But you can just buy any aftermarket band or contact Bulova directly to purchase the band seperately.

Speaking of which... for the couple of guys that got duplicate A15 bands thinking they would be longer but weren't... any interest in selling me the extra band?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With full awareness of what this is -- a former Soviet brand, that's now a British brand, that's almost assuredly made in China, and quartz -- am I alone in thinking this is gorgeous?
> 
> Sekonda Chronograph 1127:
> 
> ...


I'd be all over those like white on perogies if the center seconds was the chronograph seconds, but alas.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

buldogge said:


> Says no-go on this code, with sale items, at checkout.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Oh bummmer. I used it almost a handful of times almost a handful of times before when buying XL NATOs.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Eterna Alert!!!! The Watchery has a couple of KonTiki 3 hand models back in stock at $499.99 (before any coupon codes or cash back) and World of Watches has the Monterey GMT automatic for $349.99 (before any coupon codes or cash back); that's probably the cheapest I've ever seen for a Swiss Auto GMT (ETA 2893, I believe). But YES, we all know already that it's an older, discontinued model.


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, Let the Kontiki frenzy begin

USD 499.99










Eterna 1220-41-43-1184 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Eterna Alert!!!! The Watchery has a couple of KonTiki 3 hand models back in stock at $499.99 (before any coupon codes or cash back) and World of Watches has the Monterey GMT automatic for $349.99 (before any coupon codes or cash back); that's probably the cheapest I've ever seen for a Swiss Auto GMT (ETA 2893, I believe). But YES, we all know already that it's an older, discontinued model.


Out of the old style Kontikis, the only one I like is the blue one. It's not worth $900 to me though.

The old GMT isn't bad looking. It kind of has a Tag Link style.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Funny, I was thinking more of an Aquaracer, LOL!



RyanD said:


> Out of the old style Kontikis, the only one I like is the blue one. It's not worth $900 to me though.
> 
> The old GMT isn't bad looking. It kind of has a Tag Link style.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Now if that blue dialed Kontiki with bracelet wasn't so much more expensive....I admit I almost did pull the trigger on the black with brown leather band, but...I'm saving up for an Oris Big Crown ProPilot day/date.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Ugghh. Really tempted by that 4 hander. If it was on bracelet the jump would be easier for me.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Let the Kontiki frenzy begin
> 
> USD 499.99
> 
> Eterna 1220-41-43-1184 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches


Not that much of a frenzy anymore, I think, they often come up on ebay now with bidding and prices rarely go above $600, even those on bracelet.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Blue Dial KonTiki on bracelet is NOW $499.99 (their price changes are crazy!): Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS | World of Watches



RyanD said:


> Out of the old style Kontikis, the only one I like is the blue one. It's not worth $900 to me though.
> 
> The old GMT isn't bad looking. It kind of has a Tag Link style.





Strmwatch said:


> Now if that blue dialed Kontiki with bracelet wasn't so much more expensive....I admit I almost did pull the trigger on the black with brown leather band, but...I'm saving up for an Oris Big Crown ProPilot day/date.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue kontiki on bracelet on Watcherys ebay store for $499 Eterna 1220 41 83 0268 Men&apos;s Kontiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | eBay


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Let the Kontiki frenzy begin
> 
> USD 499.99
> 
> ...


im thinking of pulling the trigger for the grey dial tangaroa, somehow i like it more than the kontikis on sale atm


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With full awareness of what this is -- a former Soviet brand, that's now a British brand, that's almost assuredly made in China, and quartz -- am I alone in thinking this is gorgeous?
> 
> And this brown number for about $92 delivered:
> 
> ...


I bought this one a couple of months ago at Amazon.co.uk for $55 delivered to the US, I had to wait for a couple of months to catch the price drop. It is a nice watch for $50, but not for $90 ( I would prefer Seiko SNDF93 for that kind of money ). The case is not SS, the besel is fixed. The strap is "leather upper" and very stiff. The color of the dial is very nice, though.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue kontiki on bracelet on Watcherys ebay store for $499 Eterna 1220 41 83 0268 Men&apos;s Kontiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | eBay


Sold out!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue kontiki on bracelet on Watcherys ebay store for $499 Eterna 1220 41 83 0268 Men&apos;s Kontiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | eBay


Anybody know if that bracelet will fit the newer style Kontiki? At that price, it's more cost effective to buy this for the bracelet (for my Kontiki) and flip the watch head, as opposed to buying the bracelet from Eterna ($695). IF it fits, that is.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Sold out.



The Amateur said:


> Hi, Let the Kontiki frenzy begin
> 
> USD 499.99
> 
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

coopc said:


> Sold out!


It says 1 available here :

Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Black dial on what looks to be a much nicer brown strap, $499:
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=297825&promotion_code=PBD297825


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

thechin said:


> It says 1 available here :
> 
> Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


Awesome! I was able to get an order in for this. Now to see if it actually goes through.

EDIT: As far as this being a deal: promo code FALL15 took $15 off and the BeFrugal cash back of 8% brings the total down to $446.20.


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Anybody know if that bracelet will fit the newer style Kontiki? At that price, it's more cost effective to buy this for the bracelet (for my Kontiki) and flip the watch head, as opposed to buying the bracelet from Eterna ($695). IF it fits, that is.


You can always buy the quartz Kontiki Chronograph ( https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=323271&promotion_code=PBD323271 ) and harvest its bracelet. The bracelet (P/N 0268) should fit all 3-hand and 4-hand automatic models.

Auto chronographs have thicker cases and use different endlinks, so the entire bracelet has a different part number. Links and clasp should still be interchangeable, though.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Now they're sold out again, I bet this is their inventory system "playing up" again, more cancelled orders coming soon ??


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

thechin said:


> It says 1 available here :
> 
> Men's KonTiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


Sale Price: $499.99
List Price: *$2,900.00*
Reg. Price: *$899.99*

Savings: *83%*



Out of Stock"


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Odeen said:


> You can always buy the quartz Kontiki Chronograph ( https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=323271&promotion_code=PBD323271 ) and harvest its bracelet. The bracelet (P/N 0268) should fit all 3-hand and 4-hand automatic models.
> 
> Auto chronographs have thicker cases and use different endlinks, so the entire bracelet has a different part number. Links and clasp should still be interchangeable, though.


Good to know about the P/N, thanks.

Would go for the chrono, but that's a harder piece to flip (especially head only).


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, Let the Kontiki frenzy begin
> 
> ...


It's all about Zodiac Sea Wolf now. As I posted before $425

ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin ZO9200 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Relojes said:


> It's all about Zodiac Sea Wolf now. As I posted before $425
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin ZO9200 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


If you prefer key lime pie slices to pizza slices.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> I had one of these before. Cool design but impossible to read the time at a glance. Always took me a few seconds to figure out where the hour and minute hands were as they disappear on the white dial and black subdials. And that gets annoying real fast. Unless you don't use a watch for the actual time.


My beef was the pushers. They don't take much to bump. The chrono was always running by accident when I looked at my watch.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Arrived today (ordered Saturday) thanks for the tip. $76 delivered (had some credits to use)
> 
> SNKN05 Recraft 7s26
> 
> ...


I LOVE the dial color on that one!


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Verdict said:


> I bought the 6 watch box I posted in one of the links and mine has already shipped.


I'd like to follow-up on the so-called watch box "deal" I posted and I, too, have had to file a claim for a shipment that never arrived.

I would like to apologize to those who bought the product after I posted it as a deal and I promise to double check everything I post from here on out. If you hadn't already, make sure to file a claim with Amazon and I'm sure they'll refund your purchase.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sharptools said:


> Speaking of straps
> 
> https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/sale/saddle-vintage-leather-bands-traditional/
> 
> These are still at $12. I got the saddle and blue and have had them for two weeks. They're very very soft, thick and comfortable. Probably going to end up getting the black as well.


Their whole sale section is worth a browse.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/shop/product-category/sale/


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just scored the Eterna Monterey GMT for $279 from WOW.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

What code did you use for this?


----------



## lumens electrica (Sep 21, 2015)

2Deuce2 said:


> Just scored the Eterna Monterey GMT for $279 from WOW.


Can I ask how you managed that? Thanks!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Filson was having a 50% off sale on select models this summer. I found more models at Nordstrom Rack at similar savings.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/Men/Watches?brands[]=Filson

Like this Journeman for $400 - 3% Befrugal










Dutch Harbor for $365


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Only $22 Just ordered 3. Grey, blue and green.
> 
> https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/products/toxicsuperflatvent?variant=26788518529
> 
> ...


22mm only. Weak.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Relojes said:


> It's all about Zodiac Sea Wolf now. As I posted before $425
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin ZO9200 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


Price shows $599 for me. Any coupon code I'm missing?


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

coopc said:


> Awesome! I was able to get an order in for this. Now to see if it actually goes through.
> 
> EDIT: As far as this being a deal: promo code FALL15 took $15 off and the BeFrugal cash back of 8% brings the total down to $446.20.


And I just received a cancellation email. I'm now 0 for 3 on this watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just picked this up TJMaxx $229+tax

Not sure about it, i did want a quartz beater. Sapphire, 200 meters water resistance, screw down crown, GMT, lifetime warranty, assembled in USA by Shinola, and good DLC finish.

What do you all think?










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

coopc said:


> And I just received a cancellation email. I'm now 0 for 3 on this watch.


That's gotta be some kind of record. Sorry, bro.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

coopc said:


> And I just received a cancellation email. I'm now 0 for 3 on this watch.


Where did you order from?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Verdict said:


> I'd like to follow-up on the so-called watch box "deal" I posted and I, too, have had to file a claim for a shipment that never arrived.
> 
> I would like to apologize to those who bought the product after I posted it as a deal and I promise to double check everything I post from here on out. If you hadn't already, make sure to file a claim with Amazon and I'm sure they'll refund your purchase.


Not sure which deal you had posted (the 8 bux one?) I got my money back recently too via Amazon claim, but I caved and got a 20 box. Had a gift card and used my amex points to net 21bux for a tech swiss one. This time, the seller is in CA and I got UPS tracking.

This is the one I got
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002PO7YOY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cushy pillows which I prefer. And should fit my daily rotations lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just picked this up TJMaxx $229+tax
> 
> Not sure about it, i did want a quartz beater. Sapphire, 200 meters water resistance, screw down crown, GMT, lifetime warranty, assembled in USA by Shinola, and good DLC finish.
> 
> ...


GMT and DLC for $230 is not bad...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Got my cancellation on the four hands as well, and already received the PayPal refund. Oh well, no harm, no foul.



coopc said:


> And I just received a cancellation email. I'm now 0 for 3 on this watch.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just picked this up TJMaxx $229+tax
> 
> Not sure about it, i did want a quartz beater. Sapphire, 200 meters water resistance, screw down crown, GMT, lifetime warranty, assembled in USA by Shinola, and good DLC finish.
> 
> ...


I think spending $229 for a $1 quartz movement is pretty silly but if you like the watch, who cares?


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

KirS124 said:


> Got a refund from CW - since they authorized the payment got 10$ less than original payment back from PP


So they cancelled your order and it cost you $10?

I assume you will be asking for your $10 back?


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just picked this up TJMaxx $229+tax
> 
> Not sure about it, i did want a quartz beater. Sapphire, 200 meters water resistance, screw down crown, GMT, lifetime warranty, assembled in USA by Shinola, and good DLC finish.
> 
> ...


It looks nice. How do the GMT hand and bezel work? Is it a quick set?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Verdict said:


> I'd like to follow-up on the so-called watch box "deal" I posted and I, too, have had to file a claim for a shipment that never arrived.
> 
> I would like to apologize to those who bought the product after I posted it as a deal and I promise to double check everything I post from here on out. If you hadn't already, make sure to file a claim with Amazon and I'm sure they'll refund your purchase.


Now that you mention it, I didn't go for that one, but a 10- or 12-slotter that was linked to that one, and I have seen hide nor hair of it. No shipping notice, nothing.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

ErikP said:


> So they cancelled your order and it cost you $10?
> 
> I assume you will be asking for your $10 back?


No, I don't think so - It's just banking since I've paid in GBP from another currency card. 
It's really nobody's fault just technical issue - CWR authorized, than refunded it - so bank "sold" GBP back to my card. 
If they didn't authorize it and kept it in pending - the whole amount was just unblocked - not refunded.

That's what I like from WOW and Jomas - card charges once item ships.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Where did you order from?


World of Watches


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Keeper of Time said:


> I think spending $229 for a $1 quartz movement is pretty silly but if you like the watch, who cares?


This is rich. You're digging pretty deep for troll material, there.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue kontiki on bracelet on Watcherys ebay store for $499 Eterna 1220 41 83 0268 Men&apos;s Kontiki Automatic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | eBay


That was the deal of the day I guess!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> I think spending $229 for a $1 quartz movement is pretty silly but if you like the watch, who cares?


I don't know what's more pathetic, your thinly veneered mechanical elitist backhanded compliment or the fact that I took your bait and responded to the nonsense.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

brandon\ said:


> This is rich. You're digging pretty deep for troll material, there.


+1


----------



## CouchFlyer (Oct 5, 2016)

jamessg said:


> It's sold out!
> 
> You beat me to it, sobwanhoser


I got mine last night.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> 22mm only. Weak.


That's out of line.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just picked this up TJMaxx $229+tax
> 
> Not sure about it, i did want a quartz beater. Sapphire, 200 meters water resistance, screw down crown, GMT, lifetime warranty, assembled in USA by Shinola, and good DLC finish.
> 
> ...


I like this a lot. Probably my favorite watch coming from Shinola. The GMT feature is nice. It was $400+ at my TJ Max, if it was $229 I'd have probably jumped on it. I would t pay more than that for a Shinola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Keeper of Time said:


> I think spending $229 for a $1 quartz movement is pretty silly but if you like the watch, who cares?


Swiss Ronda quartz GMT movements for $1? Please share the ink!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007K2 -- on bracelet -- for $169 at Watcheszon. They have 8 in stock. (A box costs another $3.)









Seiko Mens SKX007K2 Diver Sport BNIB Watch [SKX007K2] - USD168.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Got the shipped notification from eBay for my SNDF93. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> Speaking of Glycine - anyone receive their watches from Touch of Modern ? I placed my order on Sept27 and it has not arrived yet. FedEx says it left California on 10/14. That's the last update.
> 
> I guess the guys who said their stuff arrives in two weeks were very lucky.


Mine should arrive tomorrow. 
Is taking too damn long, ToM!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

RTea said:


> Price shows $599 for me. Any coupon code I'm missing?


My mistake, wrong link. Skin was $549 and Compression was $449, they raised *ALL *the sale Zodiac by $50 last week.

Remember to "join" their email list so you can get 15% off (so their classic Sea Wolf was $382 shipped last week).

I've heard other members say to wait for a sale, maybe black Friday will bring new discounts, although the items on sale may change.

If you research expired coupon codes, you'll see they have had recently expired ones for 20% off on sale items.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> I like this a lot. Probably my favorite watch coming from Shinola. The GMT feature is nice. It was $400+ at my TJ Max, if it was $229 I'd have probably jumped on it. I would t pay more than that for a Shinola.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its going back. I like the watch but I'm not sure about it and traditionally that is a bad sign. Sorry for the off topic banter.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Received mine












...I hesitated a bit considering the 45mm size and my small wrist but I noticed that it's 45mm wide BUT only 48mm lug to lug so I gave it a try and glad I did..the reasonable lug to lug size really helps..what do you guys think? I know it's a bit too big for my wrist but so is my 44mm PAM. I don't mind the width as long as the lugs don't go way past my wrist.

Now, how do I adjust the 30minutes counter? The manual didn't cover this for H31 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

matlobi said:


> I don't know what's more pathetic, your thinly veneered mechanical elitist backhanded compliment or the fact that I took your bait and responded to the nonsense.
> 
> Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


It's the first one.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Too bad... You "adjust" it by sending it back to get an exchange or a repair if it doesn´t flip back properly when you zero it...



EA-Sport said:


> Received mine PIX...I hesitated a bit considering the 45mm size and my small wrist but I noticed that it's 45mm wide BUT only 48mm lug to lug so I gave it a try and glad I did..the reasonable lug to lug size really helps..what do you guys think? I know it's a bit too big for my wrist but so is my 44mm PAM. I don't mind the width as long as the lugs don't go way past my wrist.
> 
> Now, how do I adjust the 30minutes counter? The manual didn't cover this for H31 movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Received mine
> View attachment 9681754
> View attachment 9681762
> ...I hesitated a bit considering the 45mm size and my small wrist but I noticed that it's 45mm wide BUT only 48mm lug to lug so I gave it a try and glad I did..the reasonable lug to lug size really helps..what do you guys think? I know it's a bit too big for my wrist but so is my 44mm PAM. I don't mind the width as long as the lugs don't go way past my wrist.
> ...


Return.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought there's a way to adjust the chrono hand manually?? I guess if not I'll have to return it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

IIRC that's only the case on quartz chronos.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> Too bad... You "adjust" it by sending it back to get an exchange or a repair if it doesn´t flip back properly when you zero it...


Never heard of a watch that didn't have a way to center the hands on the subdials before. Every chrono I have owned over the years I could center the subdial hands so check it out before returning it


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Received mine ..I hesitated a bit considering the 45mm size and my small wrist but I noticed that it's 45mm wide BUT only 48mm lug to lug so I gave it a try and glad I did..the reasonable lug to lug size really helps..what do you guys think? I know it's a bit too big for my wrist but so is my 44mm PAM. I don't mind the width as long as the lugs don't go way past my wrist.
> 
> Now, how do I adjust the 30minutes counter? The manual didn't cover this for H31 movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, it looks too big for your wrist in my opinion. Butt if you're used to wearing larger watches like the Pam then enjoy your purchase.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Canyon55 said:


> Never heard of a watch that didn't have a way to center the hands on the subdials before. Every chrono I have owned over the years I could center the subdial hands so check it out before returning it


QUARTZ? I've never heard of a mechanical movement (chrono or 3-hander) that allows you to adjust any hand independently.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

_Edit: Didn't realize *ki6h *already mentioned this deal._

Seiko SKX007K for a little less than *$170 *from Watcheszon, with free worldwide shipping.
8 in stock as of now. They run OOS very fast. Usually same day. They restock every week or so, though.

*LINK HERE*








_Photo by hodinkee
_
Watcheszon is a communicative and a good merchant in my limited experience of 2 purchases. They packaged my watches exactly like I constructed them to do and were very cooperative even though my purchases were around $70 a watch :-d


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Uatu- I had a 20% coupon from them that reduced $70


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

lumens electrica said:


> Can I ask how you managed that? Thanks!


Had a 20% off coupon from them


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Honestly, it looks too big for your wrist in my opinion. Butt if you're used to wearing larger watches like the Pam then enjoy your purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree with this as well however, if you like it...that's all that really matters (reset issue not withstanding).


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm headed back to the Timex outlet tomorrow if anyone really is interested in anything. 

I'll get photos of whatever Waterbury models she has in stock, and I'll ask if she has the ability to pull more of the same blue chrono I grabbed. 

If you want something, PM me. It'll just be cost plus actual shipping. No finder's fee or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm headed back to the Timex outlet tomorrow if anyone really is interested in anything.
> 
> I'll get photos of whatever Waterbury models she has in stock, and I'll ask if she has the ability to pull more of the same blue chrono I grabbed.
> 
> ...


What were the average cost of the Waterbury's?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm headed back to the Timex outlet tomorrow if anyone really is interested in anything.
> 
> I'll get photos of whatever Waterbury models she has in stock, and I'll ask if she has the ability to pull more of the same blue chrono I grabbed.
> 
> ...


NoRoadtrippin, you are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> What were the average cost of the Waterbury's?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The chrono I got was $50. Oddly, they had the 64600 that's on eBay and elsewhere at $35 sitting there at $95.00 in navy blue. In black with the PVD case, it was $35. The navy was gorgeous and sold me on getting one of the khaki ones at but I'm not sure why it was so much more at the store.



















I think she still had a couple others on the shelf behind her desk that she might not have put in front of me.

ETA: I think there's a decent chance she can pull other stuff. She didn't have the GMT-3 sitting there but when I asked about it and gave her a model number she want right back to the inventory area and grabbed me one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> The chrono I got was $50. Oddly, they had the 64600 that's on eBay and elsewhere at $35 sitting there at $95.00 in navy blue. In black with the PVD case, it was $35. The navy was gorgeous and sold me on getting one of the khaki ones at but I'm not sure why it was so much more at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd think she'd have this?









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> You'd think she'd have this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'll find out. Send me the model number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'll find out. Send me the model number.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TW2P75000 or TW2P75100ZA
Thank you kindly good sir.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

That timex explorer homage is a nice one  only thing killing it for me is I just don't need another quartz


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> The chrono I got was $50. Oddly, they had the 64600 that's on eBay and elsewhere at $35 sitting there at $95.00 in navy blue. In black with the PVD case, it was $35. The navy was gorgeous and sold me on getting one of the khaki ones at but I'm not sure why it was so much more at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be very tempted by that navy one if it was 50 or less, but $95 is just too much for a Timex...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Am I the only one who takes a pair of pliers to 19mm leather band and keeps pressing and flattening till it fits perfectly in 20mm lug space?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may be the only one to use the patient pliars approach on a leather 19 strap, making it a 20mm in the process--salute--looks good!

Maybe, but I just got a Seiko SNDF93 and I can't recall a $99 watch that I have loved, loved as much at this price point as much as any watch I've ever had. More than a lot more expensive watches in fact. That's the WATCH--not the BAND.

The leather band looks nice from distance--like a yard away--black leather with white stitching. But hard to believe the Chinese sourced leather is even real. It's stiffer than a proper British Butler's starched britches.

After using my hands and twisting and folding it w/o much effect, I actually used a metal, meat tenderizing mallet to give it a bit more 'wearability'! Oh well--it seems destined as I had planned, for a NATO band with a yellow stripe. But for you guys--and a lady could probably rock it too--it's a fresh take on a retro look. Thought saying "I really bonded with a watch" sounded silly, but that phrase fits it to a 'T'

No--not perfect--it's a bit hard to read real fast at times, but hey, if I found the perfect watch, I wouldn't be here!

Check it out--seriously nice watch, quartz and non sapphire or not. I returned the SNZH57--that's a whole nuther story!









SNDF93 pic lifted from the internet

Just noticed this--> Thanks Cairoanan--"Here you go:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Mens-SND...%257Ciid%253A1While it's OOS this moment--it was down to $69.99!!--incredible---I'll be checking several times a day to see if they get more in--really nice --GREAT gift idea. The vender is excellent as well--arrived fast, well packed, right sticker on correct box, manual, etc. A dandy indeed.
I'm glad I went with the darker color.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> I'd be very tempted by that navy one is it was 50 or less, but $95 is just too much for a Timex...


I agree. If it had been the same $35 as the two identical dial models in different colors I likely would have bought it as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Speaking of $35, Amazon has the 37mm Nixon A0451892 Time Teller for $35 with free shipping on $49+. Sells for $53+ elsewhere.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Just in case anybody wanted a lume shot of the A-15. Excellent watch.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

Bulova 96b37 turned up from areatrend last week, just not had time to play with it. A quick unboxing for u guys. It's a keeper.









Areatrend were brilliant in getting this to me within a week.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

World of watches has some Glycine Combat models for $399.99 (not the combat sub). Not a bad price BeFrugal is giving 8% back and I think Fall15 takes another $15.00 off

http://www.worldofwatches.com/Searc...Index=0&pageSize=30&searchTerm=glycine+combat


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of watches has some Glycine Combat models for $399.99 (not the combat sub). Not a bad price BeFrugal is giving 8% back and I think Fall15 takes another $15.00 off
> 
> Search Results


i dont think its good price. i grabbed sub on bracelet for 325 less befrugal


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Where would that be ? I would like to purchase one



vitekodessa said:


> i dont think its good price. i grabbed sub on bracelet for 325 less befrugal


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Where would that be ? I would like to purchase one


sold out


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JOEYBONES said:


> World of watches has some Glycine Combat models for $399.99 (not the combat sub). Not a bad price BeFrugal is giving 8% back and I think Fall15 takes another $15.00 off
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/Searc...Index=0&pageSize=30&searchTerm=glycine+combat


They also have the WATCHWED 20% off today

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WATCHWED only works for specific sale items.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> They also have the WATCHWED 20% off today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Men's Combat 6 Automatic Black Genuine Leather Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches

WATCHWED doesn't work with this one.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

edit: SORRY WRONG THREAD!

Had multiple pages open at once.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

While an excellent read, I think this last post about Citizen was meant for a different thread...


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

probably on mobile?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

So you were posting just to remind us of the spectacular deal you made on a totally different model which is no longer available ?

I am sure everyone is in awe of your shopping skills

Did I mention I snagged a Panerai with a power reserve dial for $3,200.00 in St. Marteen 14 years ago.



vitekodessa said:


> sold out


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the Hamilton deal.

I'm not sure if I love the case work, but I absolutely adore the indices when the light plays with the dial.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> So you were posting just to remind us of the spectacular deal you made on a totally different model which is no longer available ?
> 
> I am sure everyone is in awe of your shopping skills
> 
> Did I mention I snagged a Panerai with a power reserve dial for $3,200.00 in St. Marteen 14 years ago.


Very nice. If we're bragging, I grabbed the new Omega Constellation (cal. 8500) on bracelet for under $2k and full papers.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually appreciate when people point out that watches have been less expensive as it shows the possibility of them going lower again. People can make an informed decision to wait or buy now. I feel it adds to the discussions on here. Obviously no one likes bragging however I did not get the impression that the last person was bragging. I could be wrong of course. Just to be clear this is my opinion and it does help me personally to know past prices. Getting the best price on a watch helps me to rationalize my watch hobby (habit, addiction, etc. lol)


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> I actually appreciate when people point out that watches have been less expensive as it shows the possibility of them going lower again. People can make an informed decision to wait or buy now. I feel it adds to the discussions on here. Obviously no one likes bragging however I did not get the impression that the last person was bragging. I could be wrong of course. Just to be clear this is my opinion and it does help me personally to know past prices. Getting the best price on a watch helps me to rationalize my watch hobby (habit, addiction, etc. lol)


I agree...I also didn't think the person was bragging. If something has been sold for lower...I'd like to know so I can potentially wait to see it drop in price.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> I actually appreciate when people point out that watches have been less expensive as it shows the possibility of them going lower again. People can make an informed decision to wait or buy now. I feel it adds to the discussions on here. Obviously no one likes bragging however I did not get the impression that the last person was bragging. I could be wrong of course. Just to be clear this is my opinion and it does help me personally to know past prices. Getting the best price on a watch helps me to rationalize my watch hobby (habit, addiction, etc. lol)


Well, I would agree in general, but in this specific case, someone said there is a combat for 399,- (MSRP 1250,-) and then someone else said he snagged a combat sub for 329,- (different model, MSRP 1035,-) and concluded it would not be a good price. Aside from the fact that the combat sub is not even available.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Orient sale at ToMo today. I'm not too familiar with this brand but the automatics start at $150.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/orient-watches-9f2660d5-278b-4779-8838-23b16a6fd55d


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

There was at least 4 different subs at that moment. And bracelet had msrp 1450... They made price error in msrp maybe. Anyway all subs sold. And all were below 400


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Orient sale at ToMo today. I'm not too familiar with this brand but the automatics start at $150.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/orient-watches-9f2660d5-278b-4779-8838-23b16a6fd55d


Those prices arent good deals at all


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

10% Back in ebay Bucks.... Min. $50 purchase, ends 10/20/16 @ 1159 PM PT


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> There was at least 4 different subs at that moment. And bracelet had msrp 1450... They made price error in msrp maybe. Anyway all subs sold. And all were below 400


And no one would argue about that. Still, the model that the other fellow was talking about was a combat 6/7 and not a combat SUB...


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Amazon has this for $73.19 






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LW3QP94/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2DZ8FJYZU5WHI&coliid=I1AVJ61BASKA1G&th=1
Timex Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT Watch


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

This is not the best deal ever but trusted seller Long Island Watch has the Seiko SKXs on the jubilee bracelet in stock and for sale at $229, free shipping to the US and no sales tax depending on your location. Prices are lower for the rubber strap versions. This includes the SKX007, blue dial Pepsi bezel SKX009, and mid-size SKX013. The SKX013K2 was hard to find at under $250 for a while so maybe Seiko dumped a new supply into the ecosystem recently.









Watches and Affordable Quality Timepieces on Sale | Island Watch

They have a 2-year store warranty and they seem to have a good reputation. Hardly a good sample size but I've only purchased one watch from them and it was great.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

All these Ben & Sons qualify for the 20% off with WATCHWED code. $32 before the rebates ain't too shabby for these imho.
BS-10022-02







BS-10017-01







BS-10014-01-CWBA-BRS









BS-10006-01-TS








BS-10014-022S







BS-10014-11


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This is not the best deal ever but trusted seller Long Island Watch has the Seiko SKXs on the jubilee bracelet in stock and for sale at $229, free shipping to the US and no sales tax depending on your location. Prices are lower for the rubber strap versions. This includes the SKX007, blue dial Pepsi bezel SKX009, and mid-size SKX013. The SKX013K2 was hard to find at under $250 for a while so maybe Seiko dumped a new supply into the ecosystem recently.
> 
> Watches and Affordable Quality Timepieces on Sale | Island Watch
> 
> They have a 2-year store warranty and they seem to have a good reputation. Hardly a good sample size but I've only purchased one watch from them and it was great.


I know, I know. It's still $40 more than the current drop at Massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch but being in California, I would have to pay sales tax, shipping and still wait 3 weeks for it to arrive.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

pl39g said:


> Amazon has this for $73.19
> View attachment 9687242
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LW3QP94/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2DZ8FJYZU5WHI&coliid=I1AVJ61BASKA1G&th=1
> Timex Intelligent Quartz 3-GMT Watch


This is $56 on Timex's eBay store.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Edit 15 Nov: Watcheszon might possibly be internet scalawags who employ a plethora of deviously cynical & grasping business practices (search their name on this forum for reports of nondelivery, bait & switch, asking for more money after deals close, accepting money without delivering anything, etc.). Beware of watcheszon.

SRP777J1 and SRP779J1 -- these are the "J" Japan models of the Turtles, on rubber strap -- for $272 at Watcheszon.

Seiko Mens SRP777J1 Prospex Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP777J1] - USD271.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping

Seiko Mens SRP779J1 PROSPEX Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP779J1] - USD271.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping









(Image borrowed from an eBay seller.)


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> 10% Back in ebay Bucks.... Min. $50 purchase, ends 10/20/16 @ 1159 PM PT


For some reason, I am not seeing it on my eBay. Have been waiting for this for a couple of weeks now. Did everyone else get this offer too or is it just user specific?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> For some reason, I am not seeing it on my eBay. Have been waiting for this for a couple of weeks now. Did everyone else get this offer too or is it just user specific?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received it but these are so-called "targeted offers", meaning not everyone receives the same ones at the same time. Just make sure you're signed up for eBay Bucks and opted in to promotional emails.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not a deal in itself, per se, but PayPal is now offering Free Return Shipping (via a refund for incurred shipping costs, up to $30). Good stuff! https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/home


----------



## spincycle (May 10, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Received mine ...I hesitated a bit considering the 45mm size and my small wrist but I noticed that it's 45mm wide BUT only 48mm lug to lug so I gave it a try and glad I did..the reasonable lug to lug size really helps..what do you guys think? I know it's a bit too big for my wrist but so is my 44mm PAM. I don't mind the width as long as the lugs don't go way past my wrist.


Who cares what we think - it's a beautiful watch! Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not a deal in itself, per se, but PayPal is now offering Free Return Shipping (via a refund for incurred shipping costs, up to $30). Good stuff! https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/home


The actual link is here (after you sign in to Paypal): https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/returns


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$179.99 after code EXCZ70. Has the black version been this cheap before? I got the silver version for $150 on Prime Day.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bj7009-58e.html


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

D'oh! Thanks for the correction!



JakeJD said:


> The actual link is here (after you sign in to Paypal): https://www.paypal.com/webapps/mpp/returns


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

As a repeat Long Island customer I can vouch for them as a good dealer. FWIW.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received the Combat 7 from the ToM sale. Nice deal for $290. Stamped dealer warranty certificate and nice Glycine box. May have to order from ToM again..

View attachment 9688706


View attachment 9689066


View attachment 9688938


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Received the Combat 7 from the ToM sale. Nice deal for $290. Stamped dealer warranty certificate and nice Glycine box. May have to order from ToM again..
> 
> View attachment 9688706
> 
> ...


Looking good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmcsherry (Sep 20, 2007)

yoginasser said:


> All these Ben & Sons qualify for the 20% off with WATCHWED code. $32 before the rebates ain't too shabby for these imho.




Just tried to order this; £25 for the watch comes to £98 once shipped to the UK! Definitely a deal for US residents only!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

watchgecko.com has some nice straps at discounted prices. Prices on the website are in us $ but still include VAT so at checkout they are about 19% cheaper. Shipping to US was $3 after $50 in cart.

Got a handmade vintage racing strap for $32 (normal price), R-45 italian leather strap for $10, regular $39 with VAT, and a prototype nato with really nice hardware resembling the omega natos for $10 (black and grey bond style). Paid $55 for two leather straps and one nato.

The nato straps are also available with black hardware. Regular would be $29 but cheaper because they want feedback before they mass produce it. Memo at top of homepage will lead you to the prototype section.

https://www.watchgecko.com/prototype-zuludiver-178-swiss-style-nato-strap.php


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> watchgecko.com has some nice straps at discounted prices. Got a handmade vintage racing strap for $32 (normal price)


Was it this one? Mine is very good quality, am pleased with it.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $179.99 after code EXCZ70. Has the black version been this cheap before? I got the silver version for $150 on Prime Day.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bj7009-58e.html


I got the black for about 135$. I think it was just after Prime day but I haven`t seen it that cheap again.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Was it this one? Mine is very good quality, am pleased with it.


YES! haha, I saw one today from B and R bands that looked amazing on a seamaster moon watch. That one was $79 so I kept looking and found the watchgecko version. Looks excellent on your Tudor, mine will be going on an SKX007. I really like the gold on the dial with the band in your pick, more excited to get it now.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Glycine makes some classy looking watches. The combination in the pictures works well.



EA-Sport said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> $179.99 after code EXCZ70. Has the black version been this cheap before? I got the silver version for $150 on Prime Day.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bj7009-58e.html


And now I'm thinking a Bulova A-15 on black mesh would be the business.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

^^^^ meant to type SPEEDmaster


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> watchgecko.com has some nice straps at discounted prices. Prices on the website are in us $ but still include VAT so at checkout they are about 19% cheaper. Shipping to US was $3 after $50 in cart.
> 
> Got a handmade vintage racing strap for $32 (normal price), R-45 italian leather strap for $10, regular $39 with VAT, and a prototype nato with really nice hardware resembling the omega natos for $10 (black and grey bond style). Paid $55 for two leather straps and one nato.
> 
> ...


code watchuseek to save 10%

and some people report that it is a better deal to buy in UK pounds and let your credit card do the exchange to USD.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> This is $56 on Timex's eBay store.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I saw it on bracelet as well for same price I think.

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Actually... that Glycine also got Befrugal cashback. And after all my cashback this year, the Glycine was a free watch. And still about $100 left over for the next one. 

It is true.. the more you spend, the more you save!

View attachment 9689298


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Does someone want the blue or black Waterbury chrono for $50 plus tax and actual shipping?

Will post other finds shortly...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

jisham said:


> code watchuseek to save 10%
> 
> and some people report that it is a better deal to buy in UK pounds and let your credit card do the exchange to USD.


MAAAAAAN, where was this post 20 minutes ago when I was ordering the new 400D rubber strap??? :-d

I think you have to do it in GBP, but they show you an estimated USD value. But I got burned by PayPal on the exchange rate. WG calculated my total as $27-something, but PayPal's conversion rate took it a full $1 higher. Not like it's going to break me, but still.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

I have heard these are very thin. Is that the case?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

pk22 said:


> I have heard these are very thin. Is that the case?


What are you referencing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Actually... that Glycine also got Befrugal cashback. And after all my cashback this year, the Glycine was a free watch. And still about $100 left over for the next one.
> 
> It is true.. the more you spend, the more you save!
> 
> View attachment 9689298


Seeing this makes me feel good about my watch buying habits.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Does someone want the blue or black Waterbury chrono for $50 plus tax and actual shipping?
> 
> Will post other finds shortly...
> 
> ...


Must resist, must resist
Oh, so tempted

Can't decide - get the GMT-3, the Waterbury or do they perhaps have a
Intelligent Quartz® Fly-Back Chronographhttp://www.timex.com/intelligent-quartz-fly-back-chronograph/T2N932ZA.htmlItem # T2N932ZA
[/COLOR]


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Sold my panda recently....missed the seiko deal...and now you come along......


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Does someone want the blue or black Waterbury chrono for $50 plus tax and actual shipping?
> 
> Will post other finds shortly...
> 
> ...


PM SENT!


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> What are you referencing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I was referencing the watchgecko.com straps. I have heard these are unreasonably thin for a leather strap


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Must resist, must resist
> Oh, so tempted
> 
> Can't decide - get the GMT-3, the Waterbury or do they perhaps have a
> ...


So they did have some flybacks but they didn't seem to be great deals. I can go back armed with that particular item number next week and see what it would cost.

Post forthcoming on what I did buy. I walked out with 5 watches today but one--the blue chrono--has been claimed already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

It tells you how thick the straps are in mm for each strap under the specs. From pictures they look really nice and I searched the forum to see some other people gave high reviews before ordering mine. Some of the leather NATO straps looked thinner in pics but I think that's intentional.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

And as it's been stated here many times in the past by other members....we're all going broke saving money, LOL!



nordwulf said:


> Actually... that Glycine also got Befrugal cashback. And after all my cashback this year, the Glycine was a free watch. And still about $100 left over for the next one.
> 
> It is true.. the more you spend, the more you save!
> 
> View attachment 9689298


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> So they did have some flybacks but they didn't seem to be great deals. I can go back armed with that particular item number next week and see what it would cost.
> 
> Post forthcoming on what I did buy. I walked out with 5 watches today but one--the blue chrono--has been claimed already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - ahhh, well someone probably saved me money. I was just about ready to bite on the blue Waterbury chrono. Oh well, my wallet thanks them


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom of all places has the blue Timex Waterbury for $67.00 Not a great deal but one of the lowest prices I can find.

Timex® 'Waterbury' Leather Strap Watch, 40mm | Nordstrom


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> It tells you how thick the straps are in mm for each strap under the specs. From pictures they look really nice and I searched the forum to see some other people gave high reviews before ordering mine. Some of the leather NATO straps looked thinner in pics but I think that's intentional.


I have one of their two piece leather nato prototypes, this one but with a brushed buckle

https://www.watchgecko.com/prototype-zuludiver-2-piece-nato-ip-black.php

it is quite thin, but that is intentional. I actually really like it that way


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

pk22 said:


> Sorry, I was referencing the watchgecko.com straps. I have heard these are unreasonably thin for a leather strap


I received a prototype leather version and I thought it was unusually thin. In fact, when I inserted one of the included spring bars it was a tight fit and actually "poked" through the leather. Fortunately, it was on the underside of the band and can't be noticed. With that said, they are very soft and comfortable but I guess they should be if they are thin enough for this to happen. I actually like the strap very much, just be careful inserting spring bars.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

So as some have seen, I did make my return trip to the Timex distribution center's outlet store today. I left with five watches and a lot more info on how to find stuff there and what it might cost in the future.

These first three were all $35 a piece. The lady said that anything retailing for less than $100 she can sell for $35. However, the black case actually retails for $100 and she gave it to me for $35 because I was buying others. I figured that's a good sign that I'm making a friend and might score some similar hook ups in the future.

This first one is spoken for as it was specifically requested by MstrDabbles.


























You might recall I said this next one was $95 on my first trip. Well it still was for the one sitting there but she went in the back and pulled me the same model and said it could be sold for $35. I wasn't one to argue. This blue is a gorgeous shade in my opinion and I feel the leather NATOs on this and the next one are quite nice for $35.








I don't know if it'll show up well but the case sides are a very matte finish while the top and bezel are a more brushed look. Not polished, but much closer. 

















This black cased model is the one that should have been $50 but she sold me for $35 since it matched the other two at that price.

















This last one is my favorite. It was $50 just like the other chrono. I really want to keep it but I'm not sure my wife will agree. If someone wants it then I'll probably end up getting another. And maybe one for my brother for Christmas as well. I just love it. The colors and the wool and leather band just scream autumn and the holiday season to me for some reason. 

















Now here are a few I did NOT get but could always go back for again.

This gold chrono was gorgeous. I almost left with it as well but held back. 









This one almost has a tumbled look to the case. The finish was uneven and very rustic. It was cool. I think she said it would be $50 as well but if it was $100 on the dot I might could score it for $35. 









These last two I'll repost but you all saw them from my first visit. 

















So what I learned is that she can pull most any model. She said stuff ends up in her cases if stores don't sell them and they send them back to Timex but that doesn't really seem to drive her "available" stock because she and the the distribution staff would go hunting for any model number I gave them. That also means that if someone wants more than one of something, I can probably do that too.

I'll let you guys have first dibs on the three still available and then I'll either use as Christmas gifts or go to the sales forum with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Red bezel glycine combat sub for $479. Just got this new off the f29 board or would get it myself.

Glycine 3863-39R-TBA9 Watches,Men's Combat SUB Automatic Black Nylon & Dial Red Bezel, Fashion Glycine Automatic Watches

Glycine Double 12 for $519 40 mm

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...nd_id=3022&bo_store_id=1&obp=NA&clr=4.3&ps=60


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> Speaking of Glycine - anyone receive their watches from Touch of Modern ? I placed my order on Sept27 and it has not arrived yet. FedEx says it left California on 10/14. That's the last update.
> 
> I guess the guys who said their stuff arrives in two weeks were very lucky.


Mine came in today. 
It's a beaut!
More pics later!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> I received it but these are so-called "targeted offers", meaning not everyone receives the same ones at the same time. Just make sure you're signed up for eBay Bucks and opted in to promotional emails.


Yea, I am signed up for it and I received this offer multiple times last month but nothing so far in this month. I wonder if they don't send you these offers if you have eBay bucks sitting. I have about $50 in eBay bucks from last months spendings and I have been waiting for 10% offer before I use these to maximize the cash back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

ARMAND NICOLETMEN'S M02MODEL #: 9641A-AG-M9140

$3,200.00

$799.00(SDMO799 - $545.00)


- +

$799.00
SAVE $2,401.00


Coupon SDMO799 Is Applied. All applicable items have been discounted, please note certain items e.g. those on sale cannot receive additional discounts.
​


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Received my Pan Europ from the Ashforld deal today. Can anyone comment on the bezel action? Mine is pretty easy to turn with quite a bit of play. I can line it up at 12 o'clock and then move it backwards about half a minute to one minute mark. Methinks this is not normal, it feels sloppy.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

RTea said:


> Received my Pan Europ from the Ashforld deal today. Can anyone comment on the bezel action? Mine is pretty easy to turn with quite a bit of play. I can line it up at 12 o'clock and then move it backwards about half a minute to one minute mark. Methinks this is not normal, it feels sloppy.


My Pan Europ chrono from Ashsford - 1st one bezel was almost immovable. Also date change occurred well before midnight. Sent it back. Second one bezel is still fairly tight but reasonably so - not loose at all, no play. Second date changes exactly at midnight so happy about my return.

Note that I was supposed to get an exchange for my original watch even though that one (silver dial) was no longer on sale. However, they just credited my credit card and did not communicate further. After that I ordered the black dial version (that I like better) and it was on sale.

Just be aware that if you send it back, you may not get a chance to get another at that price.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

the Seiko panda from the eBay deal on Monday arrives tomorrow. Will post pictures!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

So I have two additional PMs for the blue Waterbury chrono. This one seems to be a hit. Lol.

If there anyone else, let me know and I will swing by there again tomorrow if at all possible since there's so much interest in that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

ErikP said:


> My Pan Europ chrono from Ashsford - 1st one bezel was almost immovable. Also date change occurred well before midnight. Sent it back. Second one bezel is still fairly tight but reasonably so - not loose at all, no play. Second date changes exactly at midnight so happy about my return.
> 
> Note that I was supposed to get an exchange for my original watch even though that one (silver dial) was no longer on sale. However, they just credited my credit card and did not communicate further. After that I ordered the black dial version (that I like better) and it was on sale.
> 
> Just be aware that if you send it back, you may not get a chance to get another at that price.


Thanks Erik! I had done an exchange with them before and it went fine, but I can understand how there is a risk of it not getting processed correctly.

Just curious but anything in particular you like about the black dial better? I was actually going to see if I could exchange it for the silver dial. Hand legibility looks like it might be an issue but I really like the black tachymeter and subdial accents over the white ones on the black dial version.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> So as some have seen, I did make my return trip to the Timex distribution center's outlet store today. I left with five watches and a lot more info on how to find stuff there and what it might cost in the future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for all the leg work on these and offering to help us out. Any chance they had red wing Waterbury's in stock?


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

RTea said:


> Thanks Erik! I had done an exchange with them before and it went fine, but I can understand how there is a risk of it not getting processed correctly.
> 
> Just curious but anything in particular you like about the black dial better? I was actually going to see if I could exchange it for the silver dial. Hand legibility looks like it might be an issue but I really like the black tachymeter and subdial accents over the white ones on the black dial version.


I just feel like the black dial looks better - maybe better balanced look to me. The silver is fine and many like it better than the black. I would really like the blue dial but that is not going to happen.

Good luck!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for all the leg work on these and offering to help us out. Any chance they had red wing Waterbury's in stock?


Not that I have seen yet but I'll have her check model numbers tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

ErikP said:


> My Pan Europ chrono from Ashsford - 1st one bezel was almost immovable. Also date change occurred well before midnight. Sent it back. Second one bezel is still fairly tight but reasonably so - not loose at all, no play. Second date changes exactly at midnight so happy about my return.
> 
> Note that I was supposed to get an exchange for my original watch even though that one (silver dial) was no longer on sale. However, they just credited my credit card and did not communicate further. After that I ordered the black dial version (that I like better) and it was on sale.
> 
> Just be aware that if you send it back, you may not get a chance to get another at that price.


I got a black Pan Europ from Ashford about 6 weeks ago...it was my second one...the first one the chrono seconds hand would stop at around the 50 second mark. The second one would not re-set to zero. The more I ran the chrono, the more it would re-set to the right of zero.

It was past the return period, so I sent it on for repair on 9/29 and just got an email today that it has been repaired and is on the way back. We will see. Got frequent updates on the repair status via email without prompting, so happy with that. Just thought I would give my experience in the event you are considering repair.

EDIT: The bezel on the first one that I had was pretty tight. The second one is less tight but definitely does not have play counter-clockwise.

I am thinking maybe Ashford got a lot of irregular / non-first quality models from whoever they got their stock.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Does someone want the blue or black Waterbury chrono for $50 plus tax and actual shipping?
> 
> Will post other finds shortly...
> 
> ...


Where is this at? How about the Non chrono waterbuty


JakeJD said:


> MAAAAAAN, where was this post 20 minutes ago when I was ordering the new 400D rubber strap??? :-d
> 
> I think you have to do it in GBP, but they show you an estimated USD value. But I got burned by PayPal on the exchange rate. WG calculated my total as $27-something, but PayPal's conversion rate took it a full $1 higher. Not like it's going to break me, but still.


WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Where is this at? How about the Non chrono waterbuty
> 
> WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


I didn't get that black chrono. I sent you a message on the mom chrono you had asked about. They didn't have it in stock today but that doesn't mean they won't some other time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This can be had for $47.19 from WOW using the 20% off code, I tried it and it works

Photobucket is a pile of garbage, has just stopped working and can't post pic. Imagine a fairly nice Seiko dress watch with navy dial on bracelet......

Men's Neo Classic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> This can be had for $47.19 from WOW using the 20% off code, I tried it and it works
> 
> Photobucket is a pile of garbage, has just stopped working and can't post pic. Imagine a fairly nice Seiko dress watch with navy dial on bracelet......
> 
> Men's Neo Classic Stainless Steel Navy Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Red bezel glycine combat sub for $479. Just got this new off the f29 board or would get it myself.
> 
> Glycine 3863-39R-TBA9 Watches,Men's Combat SUB Automatic Black Nylon & Dial Red Bezel, Fashion Glycine Automatic Watches


Thanks! I grabbed it for $409 with a $25 off coupon code and 10% off total by using upromise.com (upromise 5% off through website redirect and another 5% off for using my upromise mastercard) -- Plus, when I logged into my upromise.com account I realized I had $50 I forgot about racked up so I'll get a $95 check back now when I cash it.  
The watch gecko vintage racing strap I picked up today should compliment this watch well. Thanks again.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

taike said:


>


Thanks for the assist.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex Waterbury TW2P84400 (the 38mm Red Wing) for $68.83 shipped to USA by UK dealer watches2u.com. New customer signup to their spam list got me 10% off, knocking it down to $61.95. There is an alternative code for 5% off, USA5 (sounds like Yanks only), and their site shows a 10% off coupon for "all items, excluding sale": OCT10. The bad part: free delivery to USA is 16-18 days via Deutsche Post. On a Hansa clipper ship? UK orders get free next day delivery via Royal Mail.

https://www.watches2u.com/watches/t...ml?nrocc=usd&gclid=CISH6v6H6M8CFQMMaQodsoEFgg

Three hours later:



> Please note that your order contains one or more items which are on back-order. The estimated despatch dates for these items is listed below where appropriate.
> 
> Mens Waterbury Mid Size Brown Leather Strap Watch TW2P84400
> *Expected despatch date: 3 November 2016*


One week later:

Order shipped October 26 from Frankfurt with tracking. Deutsche Post is DHL Express, I should have remembered that. Watch is back in stock with 8 days estimated delivery time to USA, but the price is now $77.69.

Thanks to Brandon\ for the photo.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Did the other 2 lucky people get their super kontikis yet?


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is the Eterna I got from the Watchery deal. I switched out the bracelet for a horween cordovan band to give it a more classic vibe.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Totoro66 said:


> Here is the Eterna I got from the Watchery deal. Sorry for the blurry cell phone shot. I switched out the bracelet for a horween cordovan band to give it a more classic vibe.
> 
> View attachment 9690738


That band makes the watch "pop"...great choice


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

2Deuce2 said:


> That band makes the watch "pop"...great choice


Thanks. I wasn't sure about it at first, but I think this is going to end up being one of my favorites.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

More pics, please! Congrats on the new watch.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

The Super Kontiki, I mean (forgot to quote).



alexgand said:


> More pics, please! Congrats on the new watch.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dart1214 said:


> Glycine Double 12 for $519 40 mm
> 
> Glycine 3938-19-LB9B Watches,Men's Double Twelve Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS, Fashion Glycine Automatic Watches


I paid significantly more for the blue dial version. This is a steal, IMHO. One left, as i type.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe only a warm deal, but TJMaxx online has a Baume & Mercier Clifton on leather for $1299. Seems like an OK deal maybe?

Men's Swiss Made Clifton Stainless Steel Leather Strap Watch - Watches & Jewelry - T.J.Maxx


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Did the other 2 lucky people get their super kontikis yet?


Not going lie I'm jealous!!! Kudos to whomever got those!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Down to just this one left from today.










I'll try to find more blue chronos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

I'm looking for a black rally watch band with yellow stitching for the Seiko panda. All I have found so far are two on Amazon. EULIT https://www.amazon.com/German-Yellow-Racing-BUCKLE-Leather/dp/B01K37JEBU and DASSARI M5 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Leather-Rally-Strap-Yellow/dp/B019G67HK4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476874642&sr=8-1&keywords=DASSARI%2BM5&th=1

Are there any cheaper/better options out there?


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

grr.... double post


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I must confess that was one of those "if you don't have anything nice to say..." watches for me.

I'm glad to see I was wrong. Looks great on the Horween strap.



Totoro66 said:


> Here is the Eterna I got from the Watchery deal. I switched out the bracelet for a horween cordovan band to give it a more classic vibe.
> 
> View attachment 9690850


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> I'm looking for a black rally watch band with yellow stitching for the Seiko panda. All I have found so far are two on Amazon. EULIT https://www.amazon.com/German-Yellow-Racing-BUCKLE-Leather/dp/B01K37JEBU and DASSARI M5 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Leather-Rally-Strap-Yellow/dp/B019G67HK4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476874642&sr=8-1&keywords=DASSARI%2BM5&th=1
> 
> Are there any cheaper/better options out there?


Been looking for one for a while. Currently have mine on a Hadley Roma. Looking at this one as an option http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/c...ack-with-yellow-stitching?variant=11442273221

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Relojes said:


> I must confess that was one of those "if you don't have anything nice to say..." watches for me.
> 
> I'm glad to see I was wrong. Looks great on the Horween strap.


You were right the first time. She be UGLY!! But to each their own taste. I`m sure my Air Blue World Timer wouldn`t be loved too much by a lot of people.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

stlwx21 said:


> I'm looking for a black rally watch band with yellow stitching for the Seiko panda. All I have found so far are two on Amazon. EULIT https://www.amazon.com/German-Yellow-Racing-BUCKLE-Leather/dp/B01K37JEBU and DASSARI M5 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Leather-Rally-Strap-Yellow/dp/B019G67HK4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476874642&sr=8-1&keywords=DASSARI%2BM5&th=1
> 
> Are there any cheaper/better options out there?


another option - i've seen these around but this is the only link that i remember
http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1523004


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

stlwx21 said:


> I'm looking for a black rally watch band with yellow stitching for the Seiko panda. All I have found so far are two on Amazon. EULIT https://www.amazon.com/German-Yellow-Racing-BUCKLE-Leather/dp/B01K37JEBU and DASSARI M5 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Leat...id=1476874642&sr=8-1&keywords=DASSARI+M5&th=1
> 
> Are there any cheaper/better options out there?


another option - i've seen these around but this is the only link that i remember
http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1523004


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> stlwx21 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking for a black rally watch band with yellow stitching for the Seiko panda. All I have found so far are two on Amazon. EULIT https://www.amazon.com/German-Yellow-Racing-BUCKLE-Leather/dp/B01K37JEBU and DASSARI M5 https://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Leat...id=1476874642&sr=8-1&keywords=DASSARI+M5&th=1
> ...


There are a lot of nice rally straps on this site and some of them are $5 before shipping. Couldn't find the yellow but these ones are stitched already, Shouldn't be too hard to get some nice yellow thread at a crafts store to re-thread the strap with since the holes are there.

https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

taike said:


>


I have this watch. For this price, the watch is a tremendous value. Great watch to give away for gifts.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Not a rally strap, but I've got one of these on the way for when my panda chrono arrives: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/381615733643

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> There are a lot of nice rally straps on this site and some of them are $5 before shipping. Couldn't find the yellow but these ones are stitched already, Shouldn't be too hard to get some nice yellow thread at a crafts store to re-thread the strap with since the holes are there.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


I usually don't chime in if I have anything negative to say, but I thought these Jonathan GP rally straps were such a great bargain. I got a few earlier in the summer. I've been very disappointed. They are very stiff, the leather (if it's even real leather) is so stiff it might as well be plastic). I've got some straps from Walmart, I showed my wife the two and she thought the Walmart strap was more expensive.

I'm just saying, these straps in general, you get what you pay for. But I do like watchgecko's other straps. I've gotten quite a few and they do make a lot of quality ones and the shipping is great too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I usually don't chime in if I have anything negative to say, but I thought these Jonathan GP rally straps were such a great bargain. I got a few earlier in the summer. I've been very disappointed. They are very stiff, the leather (if it's even real leather) is so stiff it might as well be plastic). I've got some straps from Walmart, I showed my wife the two and she thought the Walmart strap was more expensive.
> 
> I'm just saying, these straps in general, you get what you pay for. But I do like watchgecko's other straps. I've gotten quite a few and they do make a lot of quality ones and the shipping is great too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to respectfully disagree with you. I've been wearing my JPG rally strap for about a month (ordered the 24mm version) and it's not only been very comfortable but looks very well made. The stitching, feel of the leather as well as the white leather underside feel and look great. It personally took me about a week of daily wear to break in the leather strap. Maybe their quality control let some duds get away? Regardless sorry your leather rally strap has been a disappointed...I couldn't be happier with mine!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

CAD$40 for a quartz 40mm watch with sapphire crystal.
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/discount-luxury-watches-watch-fashion#/









Some more information on the deal here: https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/10/19/oblako-and-what-you-learn-from-crowdfunding/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> You were right the first time. She be UGLY!! But to each their own taste. I`m sure my Air Blue World Timer wouldn`t be loved too much by a lot of people.


Other than the bezel, it is pretty faithful to the vintage air force design.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Just in case anybody wanted a lume shot of the A-15. Excellent watch.


I don't know if there's still interest in A-15 lume shots, but I'll post anyway ;-)

I'm still learning how to take decent lume shots, but here's one of my quick-and-dirty trials that I think didn't come out too bad. On the left is the A-15 (normal/NOT limited edition), and on the right is a partially functional SKX007/009 donor head from a mod project [yes, the time isn't set right, and if you look close the seconds hand didn't move during the 5sec exposure...]. I figure the Seiko should be a well-known benchmark for lume quality. The Seiko may be brighter, but the Bulova compares better than I would have thought.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

jisham said:


> I don't know if there's still interest in A-15 lume shots...


 Oh yes, yes there is. :-!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> There are a lot of nice rally straps on this site and some of them are $5 before shipping. Couldn't find the yellow but these ones are stitched already, Shouldn't be too hard to get some nice yellow thread at a crafts store to re-thread the strap with since the holes are there.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


You don't even need to rethread it..... just get a yellow permanent marker and colour in the thread. i've used this technique and it works pretty well


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Certina DS Action Diver Titanium from Ashford for $535. Seems like a good deal!


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

WATCHGECKO

15% off entire order
Code: OCT15
Expires: Sunday Oct 23, 12PM GMT


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a nice-looking field watch to my eye. And Eco-Drive makes good sense for a field watch.

Citizen AW0050-82E

$108.50 with coupon code 'GOOGLE5'

Only caveat is it's 43mm and would wear big because of its style.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-aw0050-82e.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$775 for a Raymond Weil chronograph with a 61-jewel RW 7311 movement. I haven't been able to find any details about this movement. Looks like an ETA base with a chrono module.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

WOW has an extra 10% off Swiss watches with code SWISS10. They have the same Luminox I bought from them, for already less than I bought it for plus an additonal $16 off with code.









Seems like a good deal. Not totally sure about the pricing on other stuff, that's just an example.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Received my Seiko SNDF93 today. Love the look of the watch. Might be too big though.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

El Primitivo said:


> WOW has an extra 10% off Swiss watches with code SWISS10. They have the same Luminox I bought from them, for already less than I bought it for plus an additonal $16 off with code.
> 
> View attachment 9695858
> 
> ...


How is that Luminox?

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

NAVIFORCE NF9057 in grey at £5.65 on ebay UK, although it looks like they made an unfortunate decision with the hand colour, which appears to blend seamlessly with the dial. Nevertheless, a very good price indeed. Other colours are about £1-£2 more from this same seller, which again seems less than others are charging. Unusually for Naviforce, this is claimed on at least one site to have a Seiko rather than Miyota movement.

NAVIFORCE NF9057 Men&apos;s Date Day Hours Quarz Analog Men&apos;s Sport Wristwatch F7 | eBay


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Actually there is a tiny-looking black seam lining the hand edges. Perhaps the grey won't be quite so hard to see after all.



Mike_1 said:


> NAVIFORCE NF9057 in grey at £5.65 on ebay UK, although it looks like they made an unfortunate decision with the hand colour, which appears to blend seamlessly with the dial. Nevertheless, a very good price indeed. Other colours are about £1-£2 more from this same seller, which again seems less than others are charging. Unusually for Naviforce, this is claimed on at least one site to have a Seiko rather than Miyota movement.
> 
> NAVIFORCE NF9057 Men&apos;s Date Day Hours Quarz Analog Men&apos;s Sport Wristwatch F7 | eBay


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> WATCHGECKO
> 
> 15% off entire order
> Code: OCT15
> Expires: Sunday Oct 23, 12PM GMT


I just looked at their mesh bracelets, the same as those you can get from ali express for around $10 , except they charge $39 .....


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thechin said:


> I just looked at their mesh bracelets, the same as those you can get from ali express for around $10 , except they charge $39 .....


I agree with you completely!
Its quality is _acceptable _at best. I got it 4 months ago for $26 in brushed finish. Tried wearing it many times on my Orient Mako and SKX, thinking that it may grow on me, but what happened was the contrary. I started avoiding any watch that has it installed as if I hated the watch itself. It looks so cheap and tinny. It brings ANY watch from 9/10 down to 4/10.

I was at disbelief when I received the mesh bracelet because I did purchase a _wonderful _bracelet from them ~3 years ago and have been using it quite immensely on my 20mm divers. It was named "Engineer bracelet". Such an excellent bracelet for ~$45... I guess *quality *is indeed hard to maintain.

Here's a photo I captured today while wearing the watchgecko engineer bracelet on the NY2300. Was trying out new camera modes and got pretty impressed with myself haha.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> There are a lot of nice rally straps on this site and some of them are $5 before shipping. Couldn't find the yellow but these ones are stitched already, Shouldn't be too hard to get some nice yellow thread at a crafts store to re-thread the strap with since the holes are there.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/jonathan-gp-206-rally.php


Thanks for posting this. I was looking for something in leather for my Glycine Double 24. The black with orange stitching rally strap for $5 is worth the gamble. Should look perfect on the Glycine. Pictures to follow when it shows up.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

alexgand said:


> The Super Kontiki, I mean (forgot to quote).


Luckily it is not any bigger.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Luckily it is not any bigger.


Well if you decide it is...i might be willing to take it off your wrist so to speak!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

What happened to all the Glycines on thewatchery.com ?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

thechin said:


> I just looked at their mesh bracelets, the same as those you can get from ali express for around $10 , except they charge $39 .....





shmaiz3r said:


> I agree with you completely!
> Its quality is _acceptable _at best. I got it 4 months ago for $26 in brushed finish. Tried wearing it many times on my Orient Mako and SKX, thinking that it may grow on me, but what happened was the contrary. I started avoiding any watch that has it installed as if I hated the watch itself. It looks so cheap and tinny. It brings ANY watch from 9/10 down to 4/10.
> 
> I was at disbelief when I received the mesh bracelet because I did purchase a _wonderful _bracelet from them ~3 years ago and have been using it quite immensely on my 20mm divers. It was named "Engineer bracelet". Such an excellent bracelet for ~$45... I guess *quality *is indeed hard to maintain.
> ...


You guys have any suggestions for a decent quality (black) mesh for under $40?


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> How is that Luminox?
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


I like it a lot. It's very lightweight, very comfortable, I can always read it in any light, I like the look of it and I haven't had to adjust the time since Springing forward for DST. The only thing I have against it is I just don't trust the water resistance enough to wear it for my recreational water activities. I may be off-base but 200m WR feels like it would require a screw-down crown and this doesn't have one. Luckily, I have others that I don't have any compunctions about taking on or in the water.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Did the other 2 lucky people get their super kontikis yet?


Yep. Almost bought yours, but decided on the vintage vibe.



















Ended up putting on a bracelet anyway. Haven't taken it off since yesterday!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I noticed that too. They were also missing from World of Watches and e-watches



thechin said:


> What happened to all the Glycines on thewatchery.com ?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I also bought a mesh bracelet from watchgecko when the deal was posted sometime ago. Tried it once and never used it again.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks for the head's up on the Watchstation Zodiac sale... while I didn't get in on the really low price, I was pretty happy with the sale + 15% off... and with the Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression, which arrived today:









Also kudos to Watchstation, which sent it next day air without charging me.

On an unrelated note, finally checked out my local TJMaxx and was underwhelmed... nothing really to write in about.


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> WATCHGECKO
> 
> 15% off entire order
> Code: OCT15
> Expires: Sunday Oct 23, 12PM GMT


Damn, I placed an order for a couple of Natos from them a couple of days ago.

I bought a mesh bracelet from them a few months ago which I'm very happy with. It's the one with removable links, are you guys referring to this model or another one?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

COYI said:


> Damn, I placed an order for a couple of Natos from them a couple of days ago.
> 
> I bought a mesh bracelet from them a few months ago which I'm very happy with. It's the one with removable links are you guys referring to this model or another one?


They also have a long-running 10% off code WATCHUSEEK. Sometimes I even remember to use it... 

Speaking of quality, I'm currently awaiting one of their house brand oyster bracelets. I'll give it a little review when it arrives.


----------



## COYI (Feb 4, 2016)

I managed to get the 10% discount but 15% would have been nicer LOL. 

Their prototype NATO straps look really interesting and they are on special offer. I ordered the seatbelt material one and the new swiss bond style one.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

WatchNut22 said:


> Yep. Almost bought yours, but decided on the vintage vibe.
> 
> Ended up putting on a bracelet anyway. Haven't taken it off since yesterday!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That Eterna was a heckuva deal. Was it on ebay? If so, going to keep my eyes peeled there just in case.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

RTea said:


> That Eterna was a heckuva deal. Was it on ebay? If so, going to keep my eyes peeled there just in case.


Yes, I got it on eBay from "hot-brands". My only regret is that I didn't buy all 3!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WatchNut22 said:


> Yes, I got it on eBay from "hot-brands". My only regret is that I didn't buy all 3!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's back there now for $900, what was it before ?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

thechin said:


> It's back there now for $900, what was it before ?


It´s "kinda" back: This guy bought the watch for $650 for a quick profit. I don´t understand it... Really, sells it for 899,- which nets to around 750 after shipping, ebay and paypal fees. Why all this for a profit of around $100 and someone else, who would be actually interested in the watch has to pay $250 more just to make ebay, usps and paypal happy...


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

thechin said:


> It's back there now for $900, what was it before ?


$650

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

WatchNut22 said:


> $650
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say that beats the regular Kontiki and even the Alpina GMT deals. So much watch for that price.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> It´s "kinda" back: This guy bought the watch for $650 for a quick profit. I don´t understand it... Really, sells it for 899,- which nets to around 750 after shipping, ebay and paypal fees. Why all this for a profit of around $100 and someone else, who would be actually interested in the watch has to pay $250 more just to make ebay, usps and paypal happy...


Actually, this guy bought it for $650 because it was a great deal, quickly realized it was too big for me once it arrived, and decided to flip it. Which I've done with dozens (hundreds??) of watches, some of which I found on this thread and some I didn't. Some of which I made a profit on and some of which I took a bath on. I've also shared deals, sold to forum friends at cost or at a loss when they missed out on a deal, and been the one paying the "profit" to someone else who got the better deal before me. I don't apologize for it.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Any Zodiac Sea Dragon fans? Watchstation.com has some Zodiac retro look chronographs on sale, like these two 7750 movement automatics:










WatchStation Official Site: Watches

If I hadn't just purchased my Breitling, I'd grab one!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Actually, this guy bought it for $650 because it was a great deal, quickly realized it was too big for me once it arrived, and decided to flip it. Which I've done with dozens (hundreds??) of watches, some of which I found on this thread and some I didn't. Some of which I made a profit on and some of which I took a bath on. I've also shared deals, sold to forum friends at cost or at a loss when they missed out on a deal, and been the one paying the "profit" to someone else who got the better deal before me. I don't apologize for it.


IKTR

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Seiko panda was delivered today. The second hand of the chronograph does not align properly at 0. Is there a way to fix this?

Otherwise, I really like the look of it.

Edit: fixed the chronograph. Google is your friend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

GRAB THIS!!!!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Amazon Deal $383
Charriol Men's 'Rotonde' Swiss Quartz Stainless Steel and Rubber Dress Watch, Color:Black (Model: RT42GMTB.142.G02)


www.amazon.com/Charriol-Rotonde-Quartz-Stainless-Rubber/dp/B01GOBX988/


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Actually, this guy bought it for $650 because it was a great deal, quickly realized it was too big for me once it arrived, and decided to flip it. Which I've done with dozens (hundreds??) of watches, some of which I found on this thread and some I didn't. Some of which I made a profit on and some of which I took a bath on. I've also shared deals, sold to forum friends at cost or at a loss when they missed out on a deal, and been the one paying the "profit" to someone else who got the better deal before me. I don't apologize for it.


I'm the one paying the "profit" here- lol

Can't pass it up!


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse Deal 
*Fossil FSW4005 Swiss $71 with Sapphire Crystal*

www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01DXWH5F4/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all









They also have new ones with white dials for $100.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

stlwx21 said:


> Seiko panda was delivered today. The second hand of the chronograph does not align properly at 0. Is there a way to fix this?
> 
> Otherwise, I really like the look of it.


Try this:


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> GRAB THIS!!!!


Eterna Monterey gmt $250
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....&promotion_code=WMP16580102016161453950339821









FALLTW15 for extra $15 off


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> GRAB THIS!!!!


Wow. I almost grabbed this the other day at $350. $250 + 8% befrugal. Yes, please.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually *$849.99* after you apply the 15% they have for sale items! BTW, note that those are not Cronometers as another poster noted earlier.



Squirrelly said:


> Any Zodiac Sea Dragon fans? Watchstation.com has some Zodiac retro look chronographs on sale, like these two 7750 movement automatics:
> 
> 
> View attachment 9697882
> ...


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

That Eterna shows $250 on the list but when I click on it for the dedicated page, it jumps to $699.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

stress8all said:


> That Eterna shows $250 on the list but when I click on it for the dedicated page, it jumps to $699.


Same same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Now the list is back to showing $699. Pricing error I suppose.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Raised to $699, dammit!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Panda lume for those wondering.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> GRAB THIS!!!!


Pricing error again? Did you grab one?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

thechin said:


> Pricing error again? Did you grab one?


Or perhaps I grabbed the last one? Sorry dudes. Hopefully it's not a faulty return.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

stress8all said:


> That Eterna shows $250 on the list but when I click on it for the dedicated page, it jumps to $699.


have in mind these watches are pre-2006 and a couple of people selling theirs 2008 or so said it has ETA 2836, nothing necessarily wrong with that, just not a 2893.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Squirrelly said:


> Any Zodiac Sea Dragon fans? Watchstation.com has some Zodiac retro look chronographs on sale, like these two 7750 movement automatics:
> 
> 
> View attachment 9697882
> ...












I got one. They're awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Sean779 said:


> have in mind these watches are pre-2006 and a couple of people selling theirs 2008 or so said it has ETA 2836, nothing necessarily wrong with that, just not a 2893.


For 250 minus coupons and cashback, it can be from 1986 and still would be a good deal :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> have in mind these watches are pre-2006 and a couple of people selling theirs 2008 or so said it has ETA 2836, nothing necessarily wrong with that, just not a 2893.


It is a 2893. Here is one with the case open.

Eterna Monterey GMT Arrives - New Arrivals - Time Tech Talk - TimeTechTalk.com


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

thechin said:


> For 250 minus coupons and cashback, it can be from 1986 and still would be a good deal :-d


I know, I was ready to buy after doing research when it shot up to $699. That's what research will do to ya.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

RyanD said:


> It is a 2893. Here is one with the case open.
> 
> Eterna Monterey GMT Arrives - New Arrivals - Time Tech Talk - TimeTechTalk.com


Thanks for that. Yours is better proof.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The Eterna GMT is 449 now, it's like watching prices change on the stock market :-d


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sean779 said:


> Thanks for that. Yours is better proof.


The photos also show it as being anti-magnetic, which isn't mentioned in the specs. Nice bonus feature.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Well if you decide it is...i might be willing to take it off your wrist so to speak!





vitekodessa said:


> GRAB THIS!!!!


I did a couple days ago


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone going to Wind Up tomorrow in NYC? Has anyone gone before? Are there good deals to be had.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm wanting a Gavox Logical Navy. I'm on time2give.be to purchase. 

Anyone know of discount codes for them or recommend another place to get a Gavox?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> WOW has an extra 10% off Swiss watches with code SWISS10. They have the same Luminox I bought from them, for already less than I bought it for plus an additonal $16 off with code.
> 
> View attachment 9695858
> 
> ...


This one comes up on watch Wednesday quite often, which is 20% off. Wait til Wednesday? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> You guys have any suggestions for a decent quality (black) mesh for under $40?


It's $80 at the moment, but wait for a sale around black Friday maybe? I don't have one, but I heard good things. http://www.deepbluewatches.com/ststbr.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

COYI said:


> Damn, I placed an order for a couple of Natos from them a couple of days ago.
> 
> I bought a mesh bracelet from them a few months ago which I'm very happy with. It's the one with removable links, are you guys referring to this model or another one?


This is the mesh I was talking about:

https://www.watchgecko.com/butterfly-dive-milanese-mesh.php

Brushed finish.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Someone is selling an Alpina Alpiner GMT silver dial on bracelet on eBay, new with 13 hours left. No bids yet, 18 watchers though. Starting price is $705 with free shipping, $950 buy it now price.

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT BRAND NEW IN BOX Sliver AUTOMATIC AL-550S5AQ6B Men s Watch | eBay


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Certina sale at Ashford:

CERTINA SALE watches

Lots of mens and women's models with no obvious bad choices. DS Podium automatics from $375 to $403 seem like the standout deal for me.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Oh yes, yes there is. :-!


BUMMER- Hands don't line up! Going back. (Watchshalfprice)


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

This Zeno with an ETA7753 seems to be a pretty good deal on a beautiful watch that at around $570 now! ($600) is about half what all other places ask for that carry the watch:









https://www.amazon.com/Zeno-6302BVD...d=1477024180&sr=8-2&keywords=zeno+chronograph


----------



## The Amateur (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi, anyone know of any deals on the Grand Seiko? Being a newbie may I also ask if there is any chance these could turn up for Black Friday?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> View attachment 9699930
> 
> 
> BUMMER- Hands don't line up! Going back. (Watchshalfprice)


Wow, not even close. Send them a message, they'll do an exchange no problem.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> View attachment 9699930
> 
> 
> BUMMER- Hands don't line up! Going back. (Watchshalfprice)


Did you not rotate the inner bezel?

Or is the problem with the actual hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

stlwx21 said:


> Did you not rotate the inner bezel?
> 
> Or is the problem with the actual hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the hands - the actual 12 doesn't rotate- just the other two rings-


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ToMo has BALL WATCHES 24-HOUR SPECIAL:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-ball-watches


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

It seems all the Glycine watches are still missing from The Watchery , e-watches and World of Watches. I wonder if they are planning some sort of super sale for Black Friday ? That would be bad for the resellers I guess.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> ToMo has BALL WATCHES 24-HOUR SPECIAL:
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-ball-watches


Great prices and selection, but they don't have the one I'm looking for.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Glycene. IMO a front runner any day o the week. And Sun too.
Never owned a Glycene. My error in judgement.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

MstrDabbles said:


> Anyone going to Wind Up tomorrow in NYC? Has anyone gone before? Are there good deals to be had.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Details please.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> Details please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


http://wornandwound.com/windup/

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Details please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


I believe he's referring to this: Independent Watch Event

I haven't attended before, but I don't believe it's meant to be a watch sale - more of a chance to check out some smaller brands' pieces. I'll try to make it this weekend if I have time.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

The Amateur said:


> Hi, anyone know of any deals on the Grand Seiko? Being a newbie may I also ask if there is any chance these could turn up for Black Friday?


an AD is more likely to host a black Friday sale on a GS model that you are interested in. at that level of watch, I think getting the exact model of GS is more important than getting a couple hundred bucks off the price of a model you aren't totally interested in. good luck!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> It's $80 at the moment, but wait for a sale around black Friday maybe? I don't have one, but I heard good things. Stainless Steel Replacement Bracelets - REPLACEMENT STRAPS AND BRACELETS
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I can't promise it's happen this year, but I purchased a real nice steel bracelet to replace the silicone band on my son's Deep Blue diver last year in November. As I recall, all the bracelets & bands were marked down.

I think between around Black Friday and Christmas, Stan will do it again. I have been happy with the four Deep Blue divers I've bought--all after waiting for inevitable discounts to come around. Solid, typically accurate watches with better movements inside. The steel bracelets are on the heavy side, but well built. Make sure you order the right one--they're often propitiatory. Their NATOS are good too.

On the watches themselves, besides following Deep Blue online, get on their mailing list (to be first in line) and following Evine is also a good idea, as they sometimes discount the watches significantly at different times, although their stock sells out fast


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> It seems all the Glycine watches are still missing from The Watchery , e-watches and World of Watches. I wonder if they are planning some sort of super sale for Black Friday ? That would be bad for the resellers I guess.


They are on EWatches on sale now. This one has an interesting dial. There is another automatic for $350 before coupons.

Glycine Men's Incursore Automatic Light Brown Genuine Leather Brown DialGlycine 3874-17-LB7BH Watch


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

my Glycine from TofM arrived yesterday


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> They are on EWatches on sale now. This one has an interesting dial. There is another automatic for $350 before coupons.
> 
> Glycine Men's Incursore Automatic Light Brown Genuine Leather Brown DialGlycine 3874-17-LB7BH Watch


The prices on E-Watches are well above what they were the other day. The combat 6 autos were running at $399....they're now $629


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I checked last night and they weren't there ! Surprise Surprise Surprise !



RyanD said:


> They are on EWatches on sale now. This one has an interesting dial. There is another automatic for $350 before coupons.
> 
> Glycine Men's Incursore Automatic Light Brown Genuine Leather Brown DialGlycine 3874-17-LB7BH Watch


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> GRAB THIS!!!!


Not surprisingly, The Watchery cancelled my order. I've had a bad run of luck with inventory or pricing "mistakes" lately.

Please accept our sincere apologies we had a pricing error on the site and the watch ordered where priced incorrectly. The order or orders have been canceled and your charges reversed back to your form of payment. I understand that the inaccurate pricing is an inconvenience to you; however we take pride in ensuring our customers satisfaction, because of this inconvenience we have applied a $50 credit that is located in you're Watchery account for you to use for any future purchases.

The $50 credit is a nice touch. On a completely separate note, why is it so hard for people to to differentiate between "your" and "you're" though?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Not surprisingly, The Watchery cancelled my order. I've had a bad run of luck with inventory or pricing "mistakes" lately.
> 
> Please accept our sincere apologies we had a pricing error on the site and the watch ordered where priced incorrectly. The order or orders have been canceled and your charges reversed back to your form of payment. I understand that the inaccurate pricing is an inconvenience to you; however we take pride in ensuring our customers satisfaction, because of this inconvenience we have applied a $50 credit that is located in you're Watchery account for you to use for any future purchases.
> 
> The $50 credit is a nice touch. On a completely separate note, why is it so hard for people to to differentiate between "your" and "you're" though?


I'm surprised they didn't just let this go thru-- this watch has been on ebay as low as $349 recently.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> I got one. They're awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great looking


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Dear brethren in Asia especially Malaysia,

Lazada has the SKX007K2(Bracelet) from watchzon for MYR811. At 4.2 MYR to 1 usd that is 193.1.

Apply Lazada 15LAPOCT30 for first time user, you get [email protected] Which brings it down to [email protected]

With a 12% cash back at shopback that brings it down to [email protected]

Using this link to sign up you get extra MYR [email protected] 1.2 discount, and they are giving further bonus discount of MYR [email protected] 1.2

That brings the total to [email protected]

This is the cheapest the watch ever get in the country, as good as jet.com deal the other day.

Thank me later when you see me and buy me a beer, only 4 left in stock.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

kl884347 said:


> Maybe only a warm deal, but TJMaxx online has a Baume & Mercier Clifton on leather for $1299. Seems like an OK deal maybe?
> 
> Men's Swiss Made Clifton Stainless Steel Leather Strap Watch - Watches & Jewelry - T.J.Maxx


Has anyone seen these in stores? I haven't had any luck in the TJ Maxx trips, but I'd take another few trips if these are showing up


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

If you are a bcard member, you can key in you Bcard for points at Lazada which is around 677 [email protected] and further [email protected] points in shopback when you save it into accounts. The money will stay in your bcard and can be used for caltex petrol, starbucks, kenny rogers and etc later.

If you factor the bcards point in the skx will be MYR [email protected]

Happy shopping


billy_ngu said:


> Dear brethren in Asia especially Malaysia,
> 
> Lazada has the SKX007K2(Bracelet) from watchzon for MYR811. At 4.2 MYR to 1 usd that is 193.1.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Back at Timex today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

pk22 said:


> Has anyone seen these in stores? I haven't had any luck in the TJ Maxx trips, but I'd take another few trips if these are showing up


Slim pickins at TJ Maxx lately in South Eastern USA. Even the Emperio Armani and Skagens seem to have dried up. Most of the other watches didn't seem too attractive or marked down tremendously either.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kyfra said:


> Not surprisingly, The Watchery cancelled my order. I've had a bad run of luck with inventory or pricing "mistakes" lately.
> 
> Please accept our sincere apologies we had a pricing error on the site and the watch ordered where priced incorrectly. The order or orders have been canceled and your charges reversed back to your form of payment. I understand that the inaccurate pricing is an inconvenience to you; however we take pride in ensuring our customers satisfaction, because of this inconvenience we have applied a $50 credit that is located in you're Watchery account for you to use for any future purchases.
> 
> The $50 credit is a nice touch. On a completely separate note, why is it so hard for people to to differentiate between "your" and "you're" though?


They gave me a worthless 5% off coupon.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/BLOJOE-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Stainless/dp/B0109RUKUS

$159 on Amazon. I am new. I have never heard of this brand, but it's mechanical, you all seem to like the movement, and it says "sapphire crystal glass". So, I don't know, but I thought I'd share.
The name though... BloJo...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Back at Timex today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great looking. Is it $50 or $35? Is it blasted or coated?

I wish Timex had anything bigger than 42mm, especially with those chronos.

You're a true gentlemen to be sharing your hookup with all of us!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

boze said:


> That's great looking. Is it $50 or $35? Is it blasted or coated?
> 
> I wish Timex had anything bigger than 42mm, especially with those chronos.
> 
> You're a true gentlemen to be sharing your hookup with all of us!


This one was $50. I believe it's a coating. I offered first dibs to one of the guys who had PM'ed me about one of the other chronos that they didn't have. If he doesn't want this one, I'll let you know. I really like this one as well. They make a non chrono in the same color scheme that also looks great but she wanted $50 for the non chrono models today instead of $35. She said "they" told her all Waterbury models had to be $50 now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

RyanD said:


> They gave me a worthless 5% off coupon.


I got that automated email as well. The $50 off was in another email from an actual person. Might be worth contacting them on it.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

plan80 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/BLOJOE-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Stainless/dp/B0109RUKUS
> 
> $159 on Amazon. I am new. I have never heard of this brand, but it's mechanical, you all seem to like the movement, and it says "sapphire crystal glass". So, I don't know, but I thought I'd share.
> The name though... BloJo...
> ...


Wow. Miyota movements are now Swiss.

Do you think the "e" is supposed to be a "b" in the name?


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

*For those of you who had a Hamilton watch cancelled from Certified Watch Store a few weeks ago, check your CC statement. I was re-charged a couple days ago by CWS for the same amount that they originally refunded when they couldn't fulfill the order. I have already filed a dispute with my CC for the unauthorized charge.*


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Dial reads "Swiss Brand" LOL and it is equipped with a genuine "Swiss movement: J-miyota8205"

I truly hope they were going for Joe Blow and something got lost in translation.




plan80 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/BLOJOE-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Stainless/dp/B0109RUKUS
> 
> $159 on Amazon. I am new. I have never heard of this brand, but it's mechanical, you all seem to like the movement, and it says "sapphire crystal glass". So, I don't know, but I thought I'd share.
> The name though... BloJo...
> ...


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Quite the bargain at $79. Mine just arrived and it does not disappoint. Nice bracelet, typical quality Seiko fit and finish....and it even came telling the right time!

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112158420141

Seiko Men's SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Not sure it's been posted before but Amazon Warehouse Deals has 3 Oris Aquis blue on bracelet. From $812 to $839 which is cheaper than in the forum classifieds most of the time, and I guess Amazon's return policy applies. Too bad they don't ship to Canada.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1477073817&sr=1-9


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

nello said:


> Wow. Miyota movements are now Swiss.
> 
> Do you think the "e" is supposed to be a "b" in the name?


Lightning deal zero % claimed with 2hrs to go......shocking!

I can only imagine how a conversation on this would go:

Person: "Hey - nice watch, what is it?"
You: "Blojoe"
Person: "@%$....." fill in the blank with a phrase of your choice, resulting in something bad to follow, and likely a place to store your watch:-d

The possibilities are endless....now watch the sales climb through the roof!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> This one was $50. I believe it's a coating. I offered first dibs to one of the guys who had PM'ed me about one of the other chronos that they didn't have. If he doesn't want this one, I'll let you know. I really like this one as well. They make a non chrono in the same color scheme that also looks great but she wanted $50 for the non chrono models today instead of $35. She said "they" told her all Waterbury models had to be $50 now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy I snuck in while they were $35.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Back at Timex today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timex headquarters is in Waterbury, CT. I live about an hour from there and I never think of checking out their outlet store. I probably wouldn't find the deals that you are though.. great find!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not too bad looking for a dress watch (which is really not my thing). However, while I like to think that I'm relatively secure in my masculinity, I don't believe I could ever strap something on my wrist that says "BLOEJOE"!



plan80 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/BLOJOE-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Stainless/dp/B0109RUKUS
> 
> $159 on Amazon. I am new. I have never heard of this brand, but it's mechanical, you all seem to like the movement, and it says "sapphire crystal glass". So, I don't know, but I thought I'd share.
> The name though... BloJo...
> ...


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

Edited*


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not too bad looking for a dress watch (which is really not my thing). However, while I like to think that I'm relatively secure in my masculinity, I don't believe I could ever strap something on my wrist that says "BLOEJOE"!


Swiss with a miyota movement?

I think Joe has been drinking and ended in the wrong continent.

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

plan80 said:


> $159 on Amazon. I am new. I have never heard of this brand, but it's mechanical, you all seem to like the movement, and it says "sapphire crystal glass". So, I don't know, but I thought I'd share.
> The name though... BloJo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I clicked on the link. In the second photo, the hour and minute hands block the right half of the "E" in "BLOJOE". I am not kidding, but when I saw the "BLOJO" with the partial "E" it looked more like a "B". No way I would want to wear a watch that looks like it says "BLOJO"B!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Does my post seem to have disappeared to everyone else? I sure can't see it. Maybe the mods felt like I was "selling" in the wrong forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

One for any UK peeps , Seiko SRP777 on Amazon at the lowest price I've seen anywhere:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01ARYT23O/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Does my post seem to have disappeared to everyone else? I sure can't see it. Maybe the mods felt like I was "selling" in the wrong forum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeap.. gone!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Can you rephrase or were you really selling?



NoRoadtrippin said:


> Does my post seem to have disappeared to everyone else? I sure can't see it. Maybe the mods felt like I was "selling" in the wrong forum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Can you rephrase or were you really selling?


I definitely wasn't selling. I was just passing on what was requested at the same prices I bought them for. To me it was definitely in the spirit of the Heads Up thread. At any rate, I'm a slower learner so maybe I'll just post the remaining few again. I didn't get any kind of warning sent to me or anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Any more of those blue Waterbury Chrono?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep, it's gone. No sales posts allowed, regardless of intention.

http://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/



NoRoadtrippin said:


> Does my post seem to have disappeared to everyone else? I sure can't see it. Maybe the mods felt like I was "selling" in the wrong forum?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

COYI said:


> I managed to get the 10% discount but 15% would have been nicer LOL.
> 
> Their prototype NATO straps look really interesting and they are on special offer. I ordered the seatbelt material one and the new swiss bond style one.


Their seatbelt is amazing....every other nato I have now feels like cardboard on the wrist compared to the WG Seatbelt Nato!!

S.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not too bad looking for a dress watch (which is really not my thing). However, while I like to think that I'm relatively secure in my masculinity, I don't believe I could ever strap something on my wrist that says "BLOEJOE"!


Hear, hear---Seen some deals lately on some nice looking, Bauhaus style watches from a company/brand name "June & Ed"--they not only make the name very obvious on the dial face via the font, but they even offset it to the side, so it's really hard to miss.

To the point where if someone read it, I wouldn't be surprised if they looked at the watch and thought that everyone who went to June & Ed's wedding got the same watch to commemorate the event. Hope the marriage lasts longer than the watch's six month warranty.









Guess I'm 'old school', but somehow, It'd be more acceptable to me if it read "June, Ward, Wally and the Beaver" instead.

Not the place on this thread--and there's probably been a few threads for it already elsewhere, but "Most interesting, unusual and absurd watch names" would probably be a hoot of a thread--I JSIUKO know it!


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the tip on the Eterna Monterrey GMT. This is a substantial watch! A little unblocking today, and I'll get it sized on Saturday.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Hear, hear---Seen some deals lately on some nice looking, Bauhaus style watches from a company/brand name "June & Ed"--they not only make the name very obvious on the dial face via the font, but they even offset it to the side, so it's really hard to miss.
> 
> To the point where if someone read it, I wouldn't be surprised if they looked at the watch and thought that everyone who went to June & Ed's wedding got the same watch to commemorate the event. Hope the marriage lasts longer than the watch's six month warranty.
> 
> ...


Indeed there are threads both here and presumably in f72, and as you predicted they are a hoot. My favourite so far is the "Handlove" sub knockoff. The perfect tool beater watch.

The proportions of that June & Ed look a bit wrong to me. Is it just me?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> Indeed there are threads both here and presumably in f72, and as you predicted they are a hoot. My favourite so far is the "Handlove" sub knockoff. The perfect tool beater watch.
> 
> The proportions of that June & Ed look a bit wrong to me. Is it just me?


Here's one I started in F2 that had some funny ones:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/funniest-chinese-mushroom-brand-watch-names-2266873.html


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

eljay said:


> Indeed there are threads both here and presumably in f72, and as you predicted they are a hoot. My favourite so far is the "Handlove" sub knockoff. The perfect tool beater watch.
> 
> The proportions of that June & Ed look a bit wrong to me. Is it just me?


Eljay---Skip the dumb advertisement after 3 seconds and you'll know why....


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

List of the remaining available Timex Waterburys:
*LINK HERE*

by NoRoadtrippin


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not too bad looking for a dress watch (which is really not my thing). However, while I like to think that I'm relatively secure in my masculinity, I don't believe I could ever strap something on my wrist that says "BLOEJOE"!


+1 on that !!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mannal said:


> Yep, it's gone. No sales posts allowed, regardless of intention.
> 
> http://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/
> 
> ...


Well that is dissapointing. I for one appreciated NoRoadtrippin helping members out here with watches they wanted from the outlet store with no profit motive.

I am looking forward to receiving my blue chrono Waterbury from him.


----------



## bishop9 (May 13, 2014)

Xz


shmaiz3r said:


> List of the remaining available Timex Waterburys:
> *LINK HERE*
> 
> by NoRoadtrippin





topper78 said:


> +1 on that !!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Well that is dissapointing. I for one appreciated NoRoadtrippin helping members out here with watches they wanted from the outlet store with no profit motive.
> 
> I am looking forward to receiving my blue chrono Waterbury from him.


He is not selling them. Only charging 65 for shipping!

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Decent deal --> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bj7009-58e.html


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

nello said:


> Wow. Miyota movements are now Swiss.


Sort of----sometimes?

"Citizen calls the La Joux-Perret movement we are talking about the Y150, and the display caseback proudly advertises that it is a "Swiss movement assembled in Japan."

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-campanola-mechanical-chronograph-watch/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Calvin Klein Women's 'Amaze' Swiss Quartz Stainless Steel Watch, Color:Silver-Toned (Model: K5D2M12N) $33
www.amazon.com/Calvin-Klein-Womens-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B01EK5ITXA/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Claude Bernard Men's 20201 37J BB Gents Slim Line Analog Display Swiss Quartz Brown Watch $39www.amazon.com/Bernard-20201-37J-BB-Display/dp/B010V83ND6/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Frederique Constant Women's FC291A2RD5 Classics Analog Display Swiss Quartz Grey Watch $488www.amazon.com/Frederique-Constant-FC291A2RD5-Classics-Display/dp/B00TIP74XE/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

GROVANA - 1201.1537 - Montre Homme - Quartz - Analogique - Bracelet Cuir noir $76
www.amazon.com/Grovana-1201-1537-Traditional-Quartz-Black/dp/B0049JFU58/


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Warehouse deal $9









https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00LPRVZM4/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

Versace Women's VLB120015 Day Glam Chrono Analog Display Swiss Quartz Green Watch $391
www.amazon.com/Versace-Womens-VLB120015-Chrono-Display/dp/B00V87OZZK/


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This deal is for Aussies with an Australian eBay account. There are 19 Citizen Eco-Drives for AU$150 each available at Starbuy, if you click & collect to Woolworths or Big W you get a AU$50 voucher to spend on eBay. There is a post on Ozbargain which explains it better.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

beefyt said:


> The SNDF85 looks a bit more brushed, and still only $100.
> Seiko Men's SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


this arrived last night - bangin' value, but the wife commented that it's "too shiny" and I don't disagree. Polished sides and hour markers. 
Alas, it's not going to work and the ebay return has started.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

I keep looking at that watch, Trying to hold off on the inexpensive stuff for a Speedy. Of course in the last 30 days I bought a Glycine Airman, the $69 Seiko panda, and the X9 Bronze diver.. (I'm doing really well at saving for that Speedy) LOL


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ball Engineer Master II Moonphase automatic appears to be back in stock with that Japanese seller on Rakuten, for under $1,000.

BLUEK | Rakuten Global Market: Ball watch WATCH BALL engineer Master II Moonphase mens NM1082C-SAJ-WH

I'm quite happy with the Trainmaster GMT I picked up from them, but probably would have went for this one if they'd had it at the time. Because this:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

topper78 said:


> I keep looking at that watch, Trying to hold off on the inexpensive stuff for a Speedy. Of course in the last 30 days I bought a Glycine Airman, the $69 Seiko panda, and the X9 Bronze diver.. (I'm doing really well at saving for that Speedy) LOL


Don't get distracted by the low hanging fruit. I just got a Speedy and it will make you wonder why you waited so long to get it and why you have so many other pieces in your collection.

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ErikP said:


> Sort of----sometimes?
> 
> "Citizen calls the La Joux-Perret movement we are talking about the Y150, and the display caseback proudly advertises that it is a "Swiss movement assembled in Japan."
> 
> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-campanola-mechanical-chronograph-watch/


A lot of times you never know, like with cars. A lot of 'Japanese', USA, and 'German' vehicles are assembled in Mexico these days...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't get distracted by the low hanging fruit. I just got a Speedy and it will make you wonder why you waited so long to get it and why you have so many other pieces in your collection.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I hate you buddy! Reality bites, it can be like a cold slap----but we need it!


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't get distracted by the low hanging fruit. I just got a Speedy and it will make you wonder why you waited so long to get it and why you have so many other pieces in your collection.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Truer words were never spoken... The problem is this thread... Hard to pass on a bargain!!!


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

topper78 said:


> Truer words were never spoken... The problem is this thread... Hard to pass on a bargain!!!


Absolutely true. After purchasing a Tudor Pelagos my entire collction started to shift towards a smaller, more refined collection. The good news is that there is still a place for affordable, well made pieces. Threads like this benefit everyone - it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Also saving for a speedy and within the last week I've picked up the bulova a-15 and the seiko panda. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ball Engineer Master II Moonphase automatic appears to be back in stock with that Japanese seller on Rakuten, for under $1,000.
> 
> BLUEK | Rakuten Global Market: Ball watch WATCH BALL engineer Master II Moonphase mens NM1082C-SAJ-WH
> 
> I'm quite happy with the Trainmaster GMT I picked up from them, but probably would have went for this one if they'd had it at the time. Because this:


it's a mystery to me how they can make such good watches with incredible bad dials.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ball Engineer Master II Moonphase automatic appears to be back in stock with that Japanese seller on Rakuten, for under $1,000.
> 
> BLUEK | Rakuten Global Market: Ball watch WATCH BALL engineer Master II Moonphase mens NM1082C-SAJ-WH
> 
> I'm quite happy with the Trainmaster GMT I picked up from them, but probably would have went for this one if they'd had it at the time. Because this:


Only if it were a little larger (42-43mm is my sweet spot).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't get distracted by the low hanging fruit. I just got a Speedy and it will make you wonder why you waited so long to get it and why you have so many other pieces in your collection.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Not trying to start an argument, but it's important to enjoy all watches regardless of price.
Some people wear high-end watches *for the society *and not for themselves. If you don't remind yourself to love and enjoy your watches regardless of price, you'll slowly fall into that category without knowing it. This is something I recently became aware of within myself. Now I try my best to appreciate every watch as a whole package, not just by its price point.

I guess what I'm saying is: A $50 watch should bring you joy just as much if not more than a $5000 watch, so buy what you like, and always wear what *YOU *like.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

janusspiritius said:


> it's a mystery to me how they can make such good watches with incredible bad dials.


If you happen to have _incredible bad _taste in dials, will it still be a mystery to you?

Not saying you have bad taste in dials. Just trying to help solve this mystery.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Couldn't agree more!! Also to add how careful you are when wearing a high end watch versus the beater. I though of this while parking my Mazda next to the Maserati far far away from the other cars in the parking lot. I made sure to park really close to him just to mess with his head.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but it's important to enjoy all watches regardless of price.
> Some people wear high-end watches *for the society *and not for themselves. If you don't remind yourself to love and enjoy your watches regardless of price, you'll slowly fall into that category without knowing it. This is something I recently became aware of within myself. Now I try my best to appreciate every watch as a whole package, not just by its price point.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is: A $50 watch should bring you joy just as much if not more than a $5000 watch, so buy what you like, and always wear what *YOU *like.


Ummm..... it sounded to me that *he did like* the speedy. I was just simply reminding him that if that was his goal he shouldn't get distracted with other pieces that will delay him from getting to the Speedy sooner. It had nothing to do with a snob factor of how much a particular watch cost.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ummm..... it sounded to me that *he did like* the speedy. I was just simply reminding him that if that was his goal he shouldn't get distracted with other pieces that will delay him from getting to the Speedy sooner. It had nothing to do with a snob factor of how much a particular watch cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Sorry, didn't mean to pass judgement. I was speaking in general.
It was dangerously easy for me to drift slowly into rating watches based mainly on price. That's why I think it's important to remind ourselves as watch enthusiasts not to let that affect our judgement.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Many thanks to uvalaw2005 who, when he saw me lamenting missing out on the two-tone blue-dial Combat Sub deal on ToM, sold me the one he ordered at his cost.

Love it!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got the Seiko panda today. It's actually the first Seiko I like at first sight. Excellent look in person and wears really small for a 43mm watch. The strap is SUPER stiff so it's gotta be replaced by either a Bond NATO or a different leather strap. Really nice watch for $69 tho


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

City74 said:


> Got the Seiko panda today. It's actually the first Seiko I like at first sight. Excellent look in person and wears really small for a 43mm watch. The strap is SUPER stiff so it's gotta be replaced by either a Bond NATO or a different leather strap. Really nice watch for $69 tho
> 
> View attachment 9716386


a heck of watch for $70. value at over $200 i suppose.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The Panda is indeed an amazing watch. Loved mine ever since I picked one up a few months back.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

Had mine for a while now, happy to see more people are getting it










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ummm..... it sounded to me that *he did like* the speedy. I was just simply reminding him that if that was his goal he shouldn't get distracted with other pieces that will delay him from getting to the Speedy sooner. It had nothing to do with a snob factor of how much a particular watch cost.


A speedy was my grail, and I got it. I love it. It's an amazing watch.

Unfortunately (for my wallet's sake), it hasn't kept me from prowling this thread and buying way too many subsequent watches.

I'd ask if anyone has the cure for the watch buying habit... but on this thread that would be like asking for sobriety at 2am in a dive bar.


----------



## cukardi (Aug 21, 2016)

I just want to thank everyone on this thread for their amazing contributions. I'm rather new to the watchuseek community and it took me a while to get used to navigating the threads. The Seiko Panda and Mondaine automatic have been on my wish list forever and it's thanks to you that I found them at great prices.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Their seatbelt is amazing....every other nato I have now feels like cardboard on the wrist compared to the WG Seatbelt Nato!!
> 
> S.


Sweet! I ordered one during their 20% off sale last week.


----------



## cukardi (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry for the duplicate pictures. My first post, and I have no clue where the edit button is!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RTea said:


> Just to rant a bit, I received my second Zodiac Sea Wolf and just like the first, it's going back. Poor QC but beautiful watch. Not sure I'll buy another Fossil brand "luxury" level watch after returning/exchanging 6 in total with issues.


Wow. 6?? Which 6 if you don't mind me asking 
My superseawolf seemed misaligned to me ever so slightly. Wasn't sure what to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relojes said:


> Price check. They sent a generic first email, then that one I posted. Excellent CS. LOL


I emailed them to ask about the price of the bracelet for my Sea Dragon and never heard back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Karkarov said:


> No kidding. Personally I am a bit miffed, it looks like there was some sort of deal on the blue dial zodiac skin diver and I totally missed it?!?!?! That is actually the one I am waiting on a sale for ... sad face


Me too. Been waiting for a sale on it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> Indeed there are threads both here and presumably in f72, and as you predicted they are a hoot. My favourite so far is the "Handlove" sub knockoff. The perfect tool beater watch.
> 
> The proportions of that June & Ed look a bit wrong to me. Is it just me?


The lugs just look weird and the band sits a long way from the case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

md29 said:


> Certina DS Action Diver Titanium from Ashford for $535. Seems like a good deal!


Major bang for the buck imho. Tempting though I'd like the bracelet. The new Mido Ti diver is also a great contender.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zenmsic (Nov 18, 2012)

Where could I buy the Seiko Panda at that amazing price, guys?

Sent from my SM-T113NU using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Was a deal on EBay. It sold out the first day I believe



zenmsic said:


> Where could I buy the Seiko Panda at that amazing price, guys?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T113NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

topper78 said:


> I keep looking at that watch, Trying to hold off on the inexpensive stuff for a Speedy. Of course in the last 30 days I bought a Glycine Airman, the $69 Seiko panda, and the X9 Bronze diver.. (I'm doing really well at saving for that Speedy) LOL


Look at it this way, when you're getting close to a Speedy you can just sell all of these to put you over the top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanPatrick said:


> Look at it this way, when you're getting close to a Speedy you can just sell all of these to put you over the top.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now there is an enabler right there! Of course that is the strategy i used. In hind sight not the best idea.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to pass judgement. I was speaking in general.
> It was dangerously easy for me to drift slowly into rating watches based mainly on price. That's why I think it's important to remind ourselves as watch enthusiasts not to let that affect our judgement.


Your absolutely right. Let's enjoy what we have now as much as what we hope to have.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Well last week was absolutely crazy so I didn't have time to post, but my A-15 arrived a few days ago and I've been loving it ever since. If I were to have to nitpick something, it would be that they could've gone with a 20mm band rather than 18 which just looks a tad disproportionate (the band itself is really nice though and the buckle is pretty neat), only the tips of the hands being lumed, and the lack of AR, but that's not too bad. Also brings out the slightly domed crystal, which was a nice surprise for me (knew that it was raised slightly above the case but not that it was domed, really adds a nice touch imo). All in all really liking it, and I've already used the elapsed time function during a soccer game 😀 Has an pretty interesting another pleasant surprise is the case. The curved back and a ring right below the crystal is polished but the lugs and entire side that houses the crowns is brushed vertically, if any of that makes sense.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jaeva said:


> A speedy was my grail, and I got it. I love it. It's an amazing watch.
> 
> Unfortunately (for my wallet's sake), it hasn't kept me from prowling this thread and buying way too many subsequent watches.
> 
> I'd ask if anyone has the cure for the watch buying habit... but on this thread that would be like asking for sobriety at 2am in a dive bar.


Well you might have a collector's mindset and if that's the case then don't worry about it as long as you can afford to buy what you want then keep doing it.

I'm definitely not a collector in any part of my life. I do like having quality things and using them as much as possible. But I'm not going to have extras of anything. I know lots of people that have nice cars but they also have a special weekend car that's even nicer. I can neither afford to do that nor have the desire to do that. I'd rather have one really nice vehicle that I've been able to run for two hundred thousand plus miles before thinking about the next one.

I thought I could do things differently when it came to watches but I've had to learn the hard way and expensive way that my mindset is much the same.

Enjoy your speedy and whatever else you pick up on this thread.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

minchomexa said:


> Couldn't agree more!! Also to add how careful you are when wearing a high end watch versus the beater. I though of this while parking my Mazda next to the Maserati far far away from the other cars in the parking lot. I made sure to park really close to him just to mess with his head.


Hahaha, this is exactly how I've been feeling towards the the newly acquired A-15 [level with me here:-d]. Granted it's not a $2500 piece but it's the most expensive in my collection and I'm noticeably starting to get reeallly picky when and where to wear it. It's the only watch that I decided not to wear in bed, even though I've been wearing watches in my sleep my whole life.

Now I know that this is something to consider before buying a high-end watch, which I hope to God I won't reach that level,, at least not in my current economy.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Now I know that this is something to consider before buying a high-end watch, which I hope to God I won't reach that level,, at least not in my current economy.[/QUOTE]

I always try to remember that im wearing the watch and not the other way around! the most expensive i've gone so far is hamilton, i regret selling it but i found myself being picky when to wear it.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

minchomexa said:


> Now I know that this is something to consider before buying a high-end watch, which I hope to God I won't reach that level,, at least not in my current economy.


I always try to remember that im wearing the watch and not the other way around! the most expensive i've gone so far is hamilton, i regret selling it but i found myself being picky when to wear it.[/QUOTE]

I think I'm about to blow my previous "most expensive" on one of my semi grails that just popped up on eBay. A Seiko that retailed for no more than a couple hundred bucks is gonna cost me over $800 if I stick with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't get distracted by the low hanging fruit. I just got a Speedy and it will make you wonder why you waited so long to get it and why you have so many other pieces in your collection.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hahaha 'don't get distracted by the low hanging fruit' i really like that, great saying..


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's some low hanging fruit that's back in stock at Joma - the gorgeous srp705 with beautifully textured dial. Around $138, code google5 get it to $133. 








http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp705.html


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Fossil site has a sale on some things https://www.fossil.com/us/en/sale.html
= straps and watches....Some unique nylon straps with colors you won't find elsewhere.
Unfortunately, the price almost doubles if I try to ship to Canada, so it looks like USA deals only


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sobwanhoser said:


> Fossil site has a sale on some things https://www.fossil.com/us/en/sale.html
> = straps and watches....Some unique nylon straps with colors you won't find elsewhere.
> Unfortunately, the price almost doubles if I try to ship to Canada, so it looks like USA deals only


Fossil sells really great straps










Check out the features on this strap...
Closely spaced holes for fine adjustment and unique buckle.



















integrated spring bars (no tool needed) and yes, it is sold by Fossil on eBay and here:
https://www.fossil.com/us/en/watche...22mm-watch-strap-dark-brown-sku-s221242p.html


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I just backed this on kickstarter.. interesting features for the money. I'm willing to take a chance for something different..









https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/398973070/ventus-mori-brass-diver-300m
*ignore the abbreviated link.. its missing the "Br" haha*

Here's a review: http://wornandwound.com/review/hands-ventus-mori/


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm still gutted i missed the seiko panda deal. That model is quite hard to find these days.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Don't get distracted by the low hanging fruit. I just got a Speedy and it will make you wonder why you waited so long to get it and why you have so many other pieces in your collection.


I don't think there is a problem with buying cheaper watches along the way, so long as you really like them as well. If I had a grail, I would try to avoid buying a cheaper watch that would be immediately redundant the moment I purchased my grail. But, in general, try to buy watches you like, as opposed to just because they happen to be a bargain.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

sobwanhoser said:


> Fossil site has a sale on some things https://www.fossil.com/us/en/sale.html
> = straps and watches....Some unique nylon straps with colors you won't find elsewhere.
> Unfortunately, the price almost doubles if I try to ship to Canada, so it looks like USA deals only


Cool looking straps!
Does anybody know of any coupons for additional discounts?


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Cool looking straps!
> Does anybody know of any coupons for additional discounts?


Signing up for the newsletter on their site will get you 15% off regularly priced items only. I tried this on sale straps and it would not work for me.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but it's important to enjoy all watches regardless of price.
> Some people wear high-end watches *for the society *and not for themselves. If you don't remind yourself to love and enjoy your watches regardless of price, you'll slowly fall into that category without knowing it. This is something I recently became aware of within myself. Now I try my best to appreciate every watch as a whole package, not just by its price point.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is: A $50 watch should bring you joy just as much if not more than a $5000 watch, so buy what you like, and always wear what *YOU *like.


Well put. It's hard to define perspective or percentage of 'enjoyment' derived from a watch relative to price. For me, it can be a bit of a rollercoaster ride at times, with entirely unexpected twists and turns. I have been at least as delighted with the $99 Seiko SNDF93 'Panda' quartz chrono as with watches I still have that cost a several times as much. Sounds a bit odd, but the much more costly Alpiner 4 GMT, while a handsome watch, didn't 'tickle my fancy' anymore than the Seiko does. When I later saw the Seiko had actually dropped to $69, I had to chuckle to myself---sort of a 'grin and bear it' attitude.

Sure, thirty bucks is still a nice bit of change to me---I'm no stranger to the 'value menu' at the burger drive thru, but I wasn't going to get ticked off. I was happy a few others got it, that in some small way I might've helped. I have kept a keen eye on the listing to hopefully be replenished, so I can get a few choice friends the same watch as gifts.

Can't say I'm likely to be in the same situation with Swiss automatic watches, or that even if I were, that outside of a couple mega well known Swiss names, (Rolex, Omega...) that many of my friends would really discern any difference.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Seiko Turtle srp777j1 from watcheszon.com -$210 with free shipping- maybe an all time low?

Just bought a skx007 on jubilee from them for $168 the other day - had I known a turtle would come up for this price I may have waited.

Not my pic. Not sure how to post a link from my mobile.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

That is a good price indeed. And the J version... 11 left.

Seiko Mens SRP777J1 Prospex Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP777J1] - USD210.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping



whywhysee said:


> Seiko Turtle srp777j1 from watcheszon.com -$210 with free shipping- maybe an all time low?
> 
> Just bought a skx007 on jubilee from them for $168 the other day - had I known a turtle would come up for this price I may have waited.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

cukardi said:


> I just want to thank everyone on this thread for their amazing contributions. I'm rather new to the watchuseek community and it took me a while to get used to navigating the threads. The Seiko Panda and Mondaine automatic have been on my wish list forever and it's thanks to you that I found them at great prices.
> View attachment 9717074
> View attachment 9717082


Love both of these 
Can I ask where you purchased from??
Don't seem to find the great deals over here in the UK

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

whywhysee said:


> Seiko Turtle srp777j1 from watcheszon.com -$210 with free shipping- maybe an all time low?
> 
> Just bought a skx007 on jubilee from them for $168 the other day - had I known a turtle would come up for this price I may have waited.
> 
> ...


When did you bought the skx007? I bought it oct 19 and my order is still "Processing".


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This was $130 on creationwatches and probably still is. Got it earlier today and it's a huge bang for the buck. Just wanted to share in case anyone is on the fence about getting one. There are different color combos. I had zero watches with red until this one.

Seiko Helmet Reissue. I think it's a steal at $130.

































On Crepas mesh now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cukardi (Aug 21, 2016)

mr mash said:


> Love both of these
> Can I ask where you purchased from??
> Don't seem to find the great deals over here in the UK
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


The Seiko was from an eBay seller, I think name was watcheshalfprice, it was first posted here at 99 usd but when the seller put it to 70 usd everyone jumped on board and it sold out.

The mondaine was from jomashop, a user linked to a slickdeals page where an extra 50 dollar off code was available. Unfortunately, also all sold out now.

I missed out on the Hamilton deals, so I keep this thread open and subscribed, as many deals are only there for moments.

Good luck, thanks for the shout out, and happy hunting

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

wishmann said:


> When did you bought the skx007? I bought it oct 19 and my order is still "Processing".


I've noticed that the status on my orders with them is always "Processing". Dont worry, your watch is probably on the way already, send them an email and ask for the tracking number, they reply very fast.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Seiko Turtle srp777j1 from watcheszon.com -$210 with free shipping- maybe an all time low?
> 
> Just bought a skx007 on jubilee from them for $168 the other day - had I known a turtle would come up for this price I may have waited.
> 
> ...


Dammit! Procrastinated so hard and missed this one. Instant regret.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

whywhysee said:


> Seiko Turtle srp777j1 from watcheszon.com -$210 with free shipping- maybe an all time low?
> 
> Just bought a skx007 on jubilee from them for $168 the other day - had I known a turtle would come up for this price I may have waited.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I think I may have bought the last one because when I search for the 777 again I can't find it on their website. This makes me very glad that I returned the Filson from TJ Maxx a few days ago. Now to wait and see if the J model is any better in terms of alignment than my PADI non J model.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

That red Seiko looks great on both the Nato as well as the mesh


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

whywhysee said:


> Seiko Turtle srp777j1 from watcheszon.com -$210 with free shipping- maybe an all time low?
> 
> Just bought a skx007 on jubilee from them for $168 the other day - had I known a turtle would come up for this price I may have waited.
> 
> ...


Man I wish I had seen this earlier, awesome deal!

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

If anyone else wants one of the blue Waterbury chronos, I'm going to try and return this one before long. Claim it while it's here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Where have all the Hamilton, Glycine, Eterna and Swiss Bulova deals gone?

Feels like the last 20 pages have been all about quartz (not that there is anything wrong with that).


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm always looking for resellers and discounters on eBay to follow. 

I just came across seller "passthewatch". They're away until the 27th but listings are still up. 

Interestingly, "watchgooroo" is also gone until the 27th. Maybe it's the same person?

Both have some watches priced at average amounts for the model and both have some decent deals. Just have to scroll through their offerings and watch for changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm always looking for resellers and discounters on eBay to follow.
> 
> I just came across seller "passthewatch". They're away until the 27th but listings are still up.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for "passthewatch" but "watchgooroo" is a legit seller with some solid deals. If you can contact "pass" ask them if they do ebay distribution for an actual brick and mortar company. Gooroo is actually just an ebay arm of some company called GSD Global.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MP83 said:


> Man I wish I had seen this earlier, awesome deal!


They still have 775s and 779s, just not at such a large discount _yet_. I wonder whether those will be next.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive for $97.50 before any Kohl's promotions. I just got an email with a 30% off coupon, so check your emails.

Drive from Citizen Eco-Drive Men's WDR Watch - AW1510-03H


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm always looking for resellers and discounters on eBay to follow.
> 
> I just came across seller "passthewatch". They're away until the 27th but listings are still up.
> 
> ...


Ive purchased a couple of watches from watchgooroo, seems like a very good vender. Don't know about passthewatch at all...


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If anyone else wants one of the blue Waterbury chronos, I'm going to try and return this one before long. Claim it while it's here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If anyone else wants one of the blue Waterbury chronos, I'm going to try and return this one before long. Claim it while it's here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested 
Love the look of this

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

mr mash said:


> I am interested
> Love the look of this
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


PM sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

In your travels, has anyone seen the Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52e on sale for under 200?

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> In your travels, has anyone seen the Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52e on sale for under 200?
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-bj7...otBq8q3OKR8Br8-_0pEZ93pPbQFLR40EZdxoCSZjw_wcB


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

A bunch of $199 on ebay too. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> Can't speak for "passthewatch" but "watchgooroo" is a legit seller with some solid deals. If you can contact "pass" ask them if they do ebay distribution for an actual brick and mortar company. Gooroo is actually just an ebay arm of some company called GSD Global.


Yeah I'm not sure who originally posted on watchgooroo a month or two ago (maybe you?) now but I've been following him since. I've got my eye on a Luminox Recon GMT that I plan to grab for my upcoming deployment. It's at least a few bucks cheaper than the next closest.

Passthewatch has a TON of Seikos I've never seen before. I could pick up 6 or 8 chronos in different styles and colors from what's up right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Yeah I'm not sure who originally posted on watchgooroo a month or two ago (maybe you?) now but I've been following him since. I've got my eye on a Luminox Recon GMT that I plan to grab for my upcoming deployment. It's at least a few bucks cheaper than the next closest.
> 
> Passthewatch has a TON of Seikos I've never seen before. I could pick up 6 or 8 chronos in different styles and colors from what's up right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well since last week watchgooroo has no items listed to sell .. wonder whats up with that ..i did get this glycine from them a few weeks ago  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

halaku said:


> Well since last week watchgooroo has no items listed to sell .. wonder whats up with that ..i did get this glycine from them a few weeks ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that's just because he's away. Which doesn't line up with my theory that passthewatch may be the same person since you can still see their listings while away.

The Luminox that's in my Watching list from watchgooroo does still show up and I still have the option to buy it. It just says at the top that the seller is away for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Christmas is coming !!!!

Check out what powers this watch!!!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L7EIN5..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JEMN9NR7ZDEM6397088H


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

halaku said:


> Well since last week watchgooroo has no items listed to sell .. wonder whats up with that ..i did get this glycine from them a few weeks ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They probably took down all Glycine listings when they had Touch of Modern do the liquidation a few weeks ago. Gemnation does the same, and then has a new sale a few weeks later on anything ToM couldn't sell.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Now way they can get more than one Elf in that case. I don't believe it.



Wolfsatz said:


> Christmas is coming !!!!
> 
> Check out what powers this watch!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L7EIN5..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JEMN9NR7ZDEM6397088H


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow, not one, not two, not three... But 6 elves! And they ride a wave.

That's some power.



Wolfsatz said:


> Christmas is coming !!!!
> 
> Check out what powers this watch!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L7EIN5..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JEMN9NR7ZDEM6397088H


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I just came across seller "passthewatch". They're away until the 27th but listings are still up.
> 
> Interestingly, "watchgooroo" is also gone until the 27th. Maybe it's the same person?


I may be wrong about this, but it may be that some of the watch sellers on eBay are Jewish, and the Jewish holiday Sukkot is happening right now and runs through the 25th. This is why you see some sellers listing that they are gone till the 26th or 27th (I noticed the same thing with a seller called SigmaTime).


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Christmas is coming !!!!
> 
> Check out what powers this watch!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L7EIN5..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JEMN9NR7ZDEM6397088H


But I only have five Elves. I guess I have to pass on this deal.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

briburt said:


> I may be wrong about this, but it may be that some of the watch sellers on eBay are Jewish, and the Jewish holiday Sukkot is happening right now and runs through the 25th. This is why you see some sellers listing that they are gone till the 26th or 27th (I noticed the same thing with a seller called SigmaTime).


From watchgooroo's sbay store: *"Please note, our warehouse will be closed through Tuesday October 25th, in observance of the Sukkot Holiday. All orders placed during this time will only ship on Wednesday, October 26th."*


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah, that's weird. Yesterday when I was checking the 775 wasn't on the list... fingers crossed for the 775 being next.


eljay said:


> They still have 775s and 779s, just not at such a large discount _yet_. I wonder whether those will be next.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Certina DS Action Diver Auto - Halloween Sale at Joma. Blue for 529, titanium for 630, and others (Chronos are on the expensive side). 
http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c013-407-11-041-00.html
Would go for this had I not just bought a Mido Ocean Star Captain 5 from RDBrands (who BTW were great -more on that later). How do you think the Titanium would compare to the new Seiko Shogun?


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Christmas is coming !!!!
> 
> Check out what powers this watch!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L7EIN5..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JEMN9NR7ZDEM6397088H


Well, somebody has to say it&#8230;

How many elves does it take to wind a watch?

&#8230;


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> Certina DS Action Diver Auto - Halloween Sale at Joma. Blue for 529, titanium for 630, and others (Chronos are on the expensive side).
> http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c013-407-11-041-00.html
> Would go for this had I not just bought a Mido Ocean Star Captain 5 from RDBrands (who BTW were great -more on that later). How do you think the Titanium would compare to the new Seiko Shogun?


Code "google20" gets you $20 off as well. Someone may have a better one.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Barry S said:


> Well, somebody has to say it&#8230;
> 
> How many elves does it take to wind a watch?
> 
> &#8230;


They work four hour shifts, perhaps?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

rats. 

dupe.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

tonypisa said:


> Certina DS Action Diver Auto - Halloween Sale at Joma. Blue for 529, titanium for 630, and others (Chronos are on the expensive side).
> http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c013-407-11-041-00.html
> Would go for this had I not just bought a Mido Ocean Star Captain 5 from RDBrands (who BTW were great -more on that later). How do you think the Titanium would compare to the new Seiko Shogun?


The Titanium Ocean Star? Do tell!! :-!


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

tonypisa said:


> Certina DS Action Diver Auto - Halloween Sale at Joma. Blue for 529, titanium for 630, and others (Chronos are on the expensive side).
> http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c013-407-11-041-00.html
> Would go for this had I not just bought a Mido Ocean Star Captain 5 from RDBrands (who BTW were great -more on that later). How do you think the Titanium would compare to the new Seiko Shogun?


Oh my, been waiting on a deal for the titanium version with bracelet. Is this about as good as the price gets compared with previous deals? Anyone have this specific model who can attest to the quality? Good lume? Was disappointed to have the CW diver deal cancelled, but this could be a nice replacement.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Gannicus said:


> Oh my, been waiting on a deal for the titanium version with bracelet. Is this about as good as the price gets compared with previous deals? Anyone have this specific model who can attest to the quality? Good lume? Was disappointed to have the CW diver deal cancelled, but this could be a nice replacement.


I think I might have seen the titanium version in the 500s but it's still a lot of watch for the price. I had the black stainless steel one and it was really nice. Lume was good, nothing to write home about but functional.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gannicus said:


> Oh my, been waiting on a deal for the titanium version with bracelet. Is this about as good as the price gets compared with previous deals? Anyone have this specific model who can attest to the quality? Good lume? Was disappointed to have the CW diver deal cancelled, but this could be a nice replacement.


Ti version has been as low as $555 from Joma before but that was over 1 year ago when i saw that last.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Watches2U have some good deals on Casio G-Shocks, including the GA100-1A4ER for $65.39 delivered (AU$83.64) with code - *AUS5*
There is a post on Ozbargain about it. This deal is probably better for Australians than the US.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SKXA035 yellow dial diver is *$169.99* from Jet.com after TRIPLE15 coupon. Clicking through to checkout shows it is fulfilled by Jomashop.

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Seiko...Watch-SKXA35/92cc19df3ba64523816ee3414f6e3601


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Seiko SKXA035 yellow dial diver is *$169.99* from Jet.com after TRIPLE15 coupon. Clicking through to checkout shows it is fulfilled by Jomashop.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Seiko...Watch-SKXA35/92cc19df3ba64523816ee3414f6e3601
> 
> View attachment 9728730


TRIPLE15 is only good for first time buyers


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> TRIPLE15 is only good for first time buyers


Correct, first three purchases on any new account.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Put the panda on this rally strap. Think it really does a lot for the watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

tonypisa said:


> Certina DS Action Diver Auto - Halloween Sale at Joma. Blue for 529, titanium for 630, and others (Chronos are on the expensive side).
> http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c013-407-11-041-00.html
> Would go for this had I not just bought a Mido Ocean Star Captain 5 from RDBrands (who BTW were great -more on that later). How do you think the Titanium would compare to the new Seiko Shogun?


My lovely wife, looking over my shoulder at that snazzy blue Certina diver, remarked how "beautiful" it is. Bless her heart, as it is, but must resist. I got Jiminy Cricket on one shoulder, saying 'Think 'grail'---think long term and save for the Bond like Omega Seamaster 300M on steel bracelet someday!' -------and then, there's the devil on my other shoulder, saying 'flesh out your collection with some $40 to $250 inevitable steal of a deal Black Friday specials' after all---variety-- it's the spice of life!'

My wife most certainly serves an Apple watch. Although she feigns not really wanting one, I know she'd love one, --a 38mm series II, lilac band and rosegold casing. She deserves real platinum. It'll look like a plate on her slender Asian wrist, but again, I know she'll dig it.

And to think just last summer, she expressed an unusual annoyance, finding out incidently that I'd impulsively bought the Alpiner 4 GMT off of Amazon. Not that I need to hide, but when I look at watch sites, my favs show up on her Facebook in ads and of course, one click on 'my ( our) orders' on Amazon and I'm outed, lol.

I'll try and pick up a second job, bank a bit and maintain balance. Tis the season, but must maintain reason....


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> This was $130 on creationwatches and probably still is. Got it earlier today and it's a huge bang for the buck. Just wanted to share in case anyone is on the fence about getting one. There are different color combos. I had zero watches with red until this one.
> 
> Seiko Helmet Reissue. I think it's a steal at $130.
> 
> ...


Looks great but I have smaller wrists. What size is your wrist?
Aside from any weight, do you feel the watch wears big or small for its 45mm?
45 is right at my limit, depends on lug-lug and aesthetics.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

[


stlwx21 said:


> Put the panda on this rally strap. Think it really does a lot for the watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, it really does! Source, price, please?


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Robangel said:


> [
> 
> Agreed, it really does! Source, price, please?


http://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Leather-Rally-Strap-Black/dp/B019G67HK4?th=1&psc=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't know of this has been lower but this feels like a bottom price for an Edox Automatic dress watch with an ETA 2834 (Coupon code - SDLES329) + 6% Befrugal cashback (don't know if the cashback will work at all on stacking) = 309$

Edox Les Vauberts 83010-3B-AIN Men's Watch , watches

Am short on funds from other expenses this month so forced to pass on this one (and damn - I really do want it).


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Watchgooroo has their listings back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> I don't know of this has been lower but this feels like a bottom price for an Edox Automatic dress watch with an ETA 2834 (Coupon code - SDLES329) + 6% Befrugal cashback (don't know if the cashback will work at all on stacking) = 309$
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts 83010-3B-AIN Men's Watch , watches


That is the best price I've seen for this model. I think it's a good deal at 80% off, but I there are some caveats.

I have the previous model in black, which differs in that it is 40mm in diameter and has a clean rehaut instead of a chapter ring. At 40mm the windows are well located on the dial, but I'm not sure I like how stranded they look at 42mm.

View attachment 7642354


The strap on mine isn't amazing but this newer model looks like it _might_ be a little different. The crown is very easy to move into the day/date setting position and _could_ possibly get knocked. The dial looks like a thin stamped sheet; it's not perfectly level around the circumference, central hole and windows, although you have to inspect it at just the right lighting angle to see it. The hands are nice. Overall I'm happy with mine.

For those keeping score, the 40mm model contains Sellita's 2834 clone, the SW240 so I'd guess the new one does too.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

stlwx21 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/DASSARI-Leather-Rally-Strap-Black/dp/B019G67HK4?th=1&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, also going to pick one up....


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Robangel said:


> ....


I'll try and pick up a second job, bank a bit and maintain balance. Tis the season, but must maintain reason

Good luck with that!

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Spinnaker Watches is having a 20% off release sale on their latest watch - the DUMAS. Use code PR20 at checkout and the price drops down to $307. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I think I may have bought the last one because when I search for the 777 again I can't find it on their website. This makes me very glad that I returned the Filson from TJ Maxx a few days ago. Now to wait and see if the J model is any better in terms of alignment than my PADI non J model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I had a J model and it was misaligned too. I think it makes 0 diff. Matter or luck or lack thereof I suppose. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tonypisa said:


> Certina DS Action Diver Auto - Halloween Sale at Joma. Blue for 529, titanium for 630, and others (Chronos are on the expensive side).
> http://www.jomashop.com/certina-watch-c013-407-11-041-00.html
> Would go for this had I not just bought a Mido Ocean Star Captain 5 from RDBrands (who BTW were great -more on that later). How do you think the Titanium would compare to the new Seiko Shogun?


I prefer the MIDO and want one actually 

Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

velvet396 said:


> Looks great but I have smaller wrists. What size is your wrist?
> Aside from any weight, do you feel the watch wears big or small for its 45mm?
> 45 is right at my limit, depends on lug-lug and aesthetics.


My pics were taken with the phone really close to watch. If I take it away from watch, you'll see it's about the smallest a 45mm watch can get unless it's lug less, pretty much.









Red is more vibrant than appears from my kitchen light.

I haven't checked online for specs and my calipers need batteries but I'd say they're 49mm lug to lug. Just a tad shorter than the Typhoons, for example. That made me think of the Zelos Hammerhead prototype and here's a side by side. 

























So it won't wear big at all, IMO.

Forgot to mention, my wrist is 8.3in.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

The black dial edox day date is also $329 after coupon.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/edox/83010-3N-NIN.pid


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

Jomashop has this Raymond Weil Nubucco chronograph for 995 after discount code. I am tempted but I have limited knowledge about Nubucco or Raymond Weil in general. Can somebody please give me some insight about this piece? Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> In your travels, has anyone seen the Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52e on sale for under 200?
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


WatchesZon has the BJ010-59E Nighthawk for $201 
Citizen Mens BJ7010-59E PROMASTER Sport BNIB Watch [BJ7010-59E] - USD201.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping

and the Black Nighthawk BJ7019-62E for $200
Citizen Mens BJ7019-62E PROMASTER Sport BNIB Watch [BJ7019-62E] - USD199.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Techme said:


> WatchesZon has the BJ010-59E Nighthawk for $201
> Citizen Mens BJ7010-59E PROMASTER Sport BNIB Watch [BJ7010-59E] - USD201.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping
> ...


That's the deep engraved caseback version [ie. non-US] by the way. It has partly lumed indices rather than full lume. My favorite of the two due to the more dressy indices and the engraved caseback of course.

Watcheszon did have it for $190 at some point [~3months ago?] which was cheapest online.
$200 is still a great price for the engraved version, vs laser intched US version which typically runs for the same price.

Thanks for the deal!

_*Edit:*_
More info about Nighthawk versions:
http://www.thewatchsite.com/12-refe...all-different-citizen-nighthawk-variants.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> That's the deep engraved caseback version [ie. non-US] by the way. It has partly lumed indices rather than full lume. My favorite of the two due to the more dressy indices and the engraved caseback of course.
> 
> Watcheszon did have it for $190 at some point [~3months ago?] which was cheapest online.
> $200 is still a great price for the engraved version, vs laser intched US version which typically runs for the same price.
> ...


I own the Asian version with the engraved caseback. It's a fantastic watch that feels solid and tough as nails. I use it as my beater and the crystal is still flawless. The 200m WR is nice addition too.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> _*Edit:*_
> More info about Nighthawk versions:
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/12-refe...all-different-citizen-nighthawk-variants.html


Thanks...this is exactly what i'm looking for. I was clueless as to what's the difference between these models.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Hey guys I have read the past 18 pages, and also used the search function within this thread and I cannot find the best discount code for watchgecko.

Could someone help me with that? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

bobski said:


> Hey guys I have read the past 18 pages, and also used the search function within this thread and I cannot find the best discount code for watchgecko.
> 
> Could someone help me with that? Would be much appreciated.


OCT15 still worked on saturday night for me, gets you 15% rebate

S.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I was flipping through stations on TV last night and it appears Evine is now selling Aragon watches (formerly known as Android) . I don't know much about them so I can't say they were bargains but the prices on the one I saw seemed reasonable.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Hahaha, this is exactly how I've been feeling towards the the newly acquired A-15 [level with me here:-d]. Granted it's not a $2500 piece but it's the most expensive in my collection and I'm noticeably starting to get reeallly picky when and where to wear it.


Heh heh  It's one of the most expensive watches I own, but I treat it like all the others, and if there is something I don't like about it, it ends up on the mod bench too!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Christmas is coming !!!!
> 
> Check out what powers this watch!!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L7EIN5..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=JEMN9NR7ZDEM6397088H


Seems they're trying a new career path after all these years. It's a shame, I loved their cookies.


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> This was $130 on creationwatches and probably still is. Got it earlier today and it's a huge bang for the buck. Just wanted to share in case anyone is on the fence about getting one. There are different color combos. I had zero watches with red until this one.
> 
> Seiko Helmet Reissue. I think it's a steal at $130.
> 
> ...


Looking for this one on creation watches.....what is the model # ?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

Never mind. Got it. Ssa287k1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Habu968 said:


> Never mind. Got it. Ssa287k1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great, just what I need, another great looking inexpensive Seiko.... Jeez... (I'm gonna need another watch box) !!!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Where do you guys usually find the discount codes for individual watches at ashford? For instance, like the code currently taking the eels day date down from $693 to $329. I signed up for emails but I don't get those codes.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Where do you guys usually find the discount codes for individual watches at ashford? For instance, like the code currently taking the eels day date down from $693 to $329. I signed up for emails but I don't get those codes.


Just google ashford coupon and browse the various discount code sites.

SD codes from slickdeals. 
DM codes from dealmoon.
AFF codes available from retailmenot.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

NY0040-9w -- the glow-faced Promaster dive watch, Citizen's opposite number to the SKX series (though AFAIK Seiko has no glow-face of its own) is $125 at Watcheszon










and I will attempt to put a link:
http://www.watcheszon.com//citizen-mens-ny004009w-promaster-sport-bnib-watch-p-220957/


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Orient Flight Watch on Massdrop for $125.

Five dial/strap combinations available.

Seems to be a good deal compared to current Amazon prices for most of them.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-flight-watch?referer=LVMQP5


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is a great watch for $115.









https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B22...00TQHEA4U/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Citizen NY0040-9W: Damn. Been waiting for one of these, went to buy it and the page said they're out of stock.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Hamilton khaki navy sub auto with orange strap for $309 after 6% be frugal and code AFFNAVY329







Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615985 Men's Watch , watches

I could get the watch for $296 if I used my upromise credit card with 10% off. What do you guys think? Looks like it has an ETA 2824

here is a review of the watch:
Hamilton Khaki Navy Sub Automatic Watch Review H78615135 - PRAKTICALA


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

ki6h said:


> NY0040-9w -- the glow-faced Promaster dive watch, Citizen's opposite number to the SKX series (though AFAIK Seiko has no glow-face of its own) is $125 at Watcheszon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch great price EDIT = Not in stock


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ki6h said:


> NY0040-9w -- the glow-faced Promaster dive watch, Citizen's opposite number to the SKX series (though AFAIK Seiko has no glow-face of its own) is $125 at Watcheszon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, 6 units and sold out within 2 hours... Of course!
It seems that watchezson is the only provider of these in the past 6-9months. Every other seller I've emailed about this watch told me they don't have it. One seller in particular [Chronograph-Divers.com] answer that _it has been discontinued_.
But don't lose hope yet, As watcheszon seems to restock them every now and then [10-40days] They probably restocked them 5 times in the past ~8 months.. When they had them last time they ran out of stock in the same day and they were $170 a piece! They always run out of stock within 2 days, so keep checking daily.

If you're interested in this model, we're discussing everything about this exact Citizen in the appreciation thread that MacInFL made:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/citi...ou-may-not-know-you-want-one-yet-2933962.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Hamilton khaki navy sub auto with orange strap for $309 after 6% be frugal and code AFFNAVY329
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615985 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


The watch itself is great, but good luck replacing that strap. If you don't like orange, you'll probably have to custom order one.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Haha, 6 units and sold out within 2 hours... Of course!
> It seems that watchezson is the only provider of these in the past 6-9months. Every other seller I've emailed about this watch told me they don't have it. One seller in particular [Chronograph-Divers.com] answer that _it has been discontinued_.
> But don't lose hope yet, As watcheszon seems to restock them every now and then [10-40days] They probably restocked them 5 times in the past ~8 months.. When they had them last time they ran out of stock in the same day and they were $170 a piece! They always run out of stock within 2 days, so keep checking daily.
> 
> ...


"To be discontinued" is the bane of my wallet. Now I'm feeling pressure to grab one of these sooner rather than later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

shmaiz3r said:


> Haha, 6 units and sold out within 2 hours... Of course!
> It seems that watchezson is the only provider of these in the past 6-9months. Every other seller I've emailed about this watch told me they don't have it. One seller in particular [Chronograph-Divers.com] answer that _it has been discontinued_.
> But don't lose hope yet, As watcheszon seems to restock them every now and then [10-40days] They probably restocked them 5 times in the past ~8 months.. When they had them last time they ran out of stock in the same day and they were $170 a piece! They always run out of stock within 2 days, so keep checking daily.
> 
> ...


I have this one but would love a black or blue dial version as well before they dry completely up. I won't pay the $250 plus on Ebay for one though.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

ErikP said:


> I have this one but would love a black or blue dial version as well before they dry completely up. I won't pay the $250 plus on Ebay for one though.


I would love a blue one as well (have a black one now) but haven't seen one of those for sale in a long while&#8230;


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

ErikP said:


> I have this one but would love a black or blue dial version as well before they dry completely up. I won't pay the $250 plus on Ebay for one though.


Double post...


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

corn18 said:


> This is a great watch for $115.
> 
> View attachment 9732882
> 
> ...


Even better at $99

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B229 UHF Military Collection Black Dial Green Nylon Strap Watch | eBay

EDIT:


studiompd said:


> *Good, but note: "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"*


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jisham said:


> Even better at $99
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B229 UHF Military Collection Black Dial Green Nylon Strap Watch | eBay


Good, but note: "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Orient Flight Watch on Massdrop for $125.
> 
> Five dial/strap combinations available.
> 
> ...


I love mine; one of my favorite watches and got more wrist time than anything else, and I keep going back to it, even after buying a real Laco. It deviates a little from classic fliegers, but all in good/modern ways (more readable numerals/hands, white lume not yellow/c3, lighter font for hours, and water resistance!). I'd ditch the stiff canvas strap for an aftermarket strap of your choosing.

That's a great price, a few bucks better than when I bought one off massdrop almost a year ago. I might have to buy another so I have a decoy in case the wife tries to steal mine again  I might need a better excuse than "but you need to wear or wind this every day.. here look at this quartz).


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

studiompd said:


> *Good, but note: "BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY"*


Ah, thank you! I missed that when I jumped down the the detailed description and saw new in box with tags. Definitely factory refurb.

That being said, I believe many forum members have bought these factory refurbs and been very happy with them. It is a quartz after all (and that new 262KHz one with the smooth sweep seconds), not as much to go wrong. I believe it's mainly due to being a discontinued model rather than customer returns, but by all means if you more comfortable paying the extra $15 for true new, that is cheap insurance and piece of mind.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ebates is offering 6% cash back at Ashford (usually it's 3%). However, what's more remarkable is that they're currently offering an extra 20% off with code EBSAVE20. Even more remarkable still is that the code works on top of their sales prices (that's really a rarity at Ashford). I don't believe, though, that the code is stackable with any other discount codes. Regardless, there might be some good deals to be had. One that might be appealing to some is the Edox Hydro-Sub 50th Anniversary, which comes to $619.16 after their weekly sale, extra 20% off and 6% cash back (but it might not be quite as appealing after the non-limited edition has been down to $399 on bracelet and $379 on rubber strap).


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Touch of Modern has some interesting minimalist watches, this one in particular caught my eye:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/trifoglio-italia/radio-city-quartz-trf40rc-111-ss









In fact my trigger finger was itching but then I noticed that they also had a promotion video so I watched that as well. And this was pretty much The End. Enjoy 






I mean the guy is bad enough, the skull button on his shirt is terrible as is the music but my God, THAT CHAIR! MY EYES! MY EYES!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Not an "affordable" deal, exactly, but maybe as close as this watch is going to get to affordable.

Ashford: Zenith 1965 New Vintage with in-house Elite movement for HALF OFF with code AFFVINTAGE1888 - 6% back via BeFrugal or EBates = $1774

Zenith New Vintage 03-1965-670-91-C591 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Got the watch gecko straps in the mail today, less than a week. All three of the straps I ordered are really nice and the leather ones are very soft and look like great leather. If the 15% off code still works these are a great deal in my opinion. If you want pics of the prototype NATO let me know, it's a really nice strap and is softer than other NATO straps I've had. 

Here are some pics of the vintage racer. My iPhone doesn't pick up the shading on the band very well but it has a worn in look already that gets brighter as the strap bends.


----------



## Ksuarez56 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow great deal


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Got the watch gecko straps in the mail today, less than a week. All three of the straps I ordered are really nice and the leather ones are very soft and look like great leather. If the 15% off code still works these are a great deal in my opinion. If you want pics of the prototype NATO let me know, it's a really nice strap and is softer than other NATO straps I've had.
> 
> Here are some pics of the vintage racer. My iPhone doesn't pick up the shading on the band very well but it has a worn in look already that gets brighter as the strap bends.


Nice strap. Thanks for the pictures.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Timex watches from the outlet will ship tomorrow for those waiting on them. Packaging showed up today. 

Still have a three hander and the fly back chrono left...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ki6h said:


> NY0040-9w -- the glow-faced Promaster dive watch, Citizen's opposite number to the SKX series (though AFAIK Seiko has no glow-face of its own) is $125 at Watcheszon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always liked that watch, stubby hour hand and all. Occasionally hear rumors it'll be discontinued. Along with Timex Indiglos, it's one of the best watches to take when camping, sleeping in a motel, on a boat over nighting, etc. My wife has full face lume women's dive watch from Momentum --a 'Momentum M1 Mini' and she likes that feature.

It's amazing they can put such an amount of effective lume on a reasonably priced watch and yet you can pay a ton more for an otherwise fine sports watch like a Hamilton and get lousy lume and a 'meh' band or bracelet. I just don't get it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

L


jisham said:


> I love mine; one of my favorite watches and got more wrist time than anything else, and I keep going back to it, even after buying a real Laco. It deviates a little from classic fliegers, but all in good/modern ways (more readable numerals/hands, white lume not yellow/c3, lighter font for hours, and water resistance!). I'd ditch the stiff canvas strap for an aftermarket strap of your choosing.
> 
> That's a great price, a few bucks better than when I bought one off massdrop almost a year ago. I might have to buy another so I have a decoy in case the wife tries to steal mine again  I might need a better excuse than "but you need to wear or wind this every day.. here look at this quartz).


That looks nice. I always have reservations with black metal watch case coatings---mixed results there. A nice pilot watch that I have been on the fence forever about selling after getting Laco and a huge Hamilton pilot, is the Ticino. Worth a look for sure. I made an offer on Ebay to Sizzlinwatches, figuring 'no way' and they accepted, calling my bluff.

On the big side, with a killer sapphire dome crystal, heat blued hands, deployment clasp leather band and an excellent Miyota 9015 movement. Came in a lovely cherrywood presentation case even.

I'll never forget that one time an actual Army Airforce vet, a real old fellow who flew missions during WWII, noticed me wearing it in a parking lot and complimented me on that watch. For once in my life, I was almost speechless, other than: "Thank you Sir and especially, thank you for serving our country."

I should've given it to him. Don't think he was upset that the Germans used that style---he was driving a BMW SUV, lol.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Two hours since the last post in the bargain thread? That just won't do.

A bag o'Timex Waterbury deals ready to go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Two hours since the last post in the bargain thread? That just won't do.
> 
> A bag o'Timex Waterbury deals ready to go.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you man, that's the spirit!

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79250bm-brbrls.html

Tudor Bronze new for under $3K. This may make a great Black Friday target for a few folks. Now 20% off + bit more...

Jomanew50 = $50 off


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.jomashop.com/august-steiner-watch-as8051ss.htmlinexpensive moon phase suit you?????

August Steiner $75 (80% off)

+ free shipping codes available.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

qrocks said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79250bm-brbrls.html
> 
> Tudor Bronze new for under $3K. This may make a great Black Friday target for a few folks. Now 20% off + bit more...
> 
> Jomanew50 = $50 off


Bronze and 369 dial = awesomeness. Nice find, someone buy this and post pics!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jomashop has the Citizen AN9000 Chrono in Gold-tone (AN9000-53E), Silver & Orange (AN9000-53F) or Silver & Yellow (AN9000-53H) for $99 and free shipping with coupon code FASTSHIP.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

smille76 said:


> OCT15 still worked on saturday night for me, gets you 15% rebate
> 
> S.


Wondering if it stacks with the WATCHUSEEK 10% discount?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

qrocks said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79250bm-brbrls.html
> 
> Tudor Bronze new for under $3K. This may make a great Black Friday target for a few folks. Now 20% off + bit more...
> 
> Jomanew50 = $50 off


This thing has been on my radar for a while. I almost caved at this price. Then I started thinking of all the stuff I'm going to have to buy when I move back to the US next summer.

I think I need to take a break from this thread.

Edit: I just noticed this. "Usually ships in 10-16 weeks."


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Wondering if it stacks with the WATCHUSEEK 10% discount?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coupon codes don't stack with them... 15% off code ended at noon GMT time on Sunday... just wait, every few weeks they have a 15% off code and every few months they have a 20% off code.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

My grail watch recently. So classic and you won't find it outdated



qrocks said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79250bm-brbrls.html
> 
> Tudor Bronze new for under $3K. This may make a great Black Friday target for a few folks. Now 20% off + bit more...
> 
> Jomanew50 = $50 off


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Jomashop has the Citizen AN9000 Chrono in Gold-tone (AN9000-53E), Silver & Orange (AN9000-53F) or Silver & Yellow (AN9000-53H) for $99 and free shipping with coupon code FASTSHIP.
> View attachment 9738242


It might just be me, but that dial somehow manages to be both fugly and hard to read.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Want a Tudor Black Ray, Get a Gylcine Combat Sub

Get it from ToM and love it very much from first sight.

The NYLON strap is a bit hard and need some time to break in.
Maybe I will change a leather / perlon strap very soon


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

qrocks said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79250bm-brbrls.html
> 
> Tudor Bronze new for under $3K. This may make a great Black Friday target for a few folks. Now 20% off + bit more...
> 
> Jomanew50 = $50 off


Sweet. One of few watches 'expected' to continue to actually appreciate in value over the years. Has the new dial face logo, I'm pretty sure also has the new in house movement with 70 hour power reserve that replaced the old 40 hour ETA movement. I bet that alone will push prices up the next few years. No telling, but the bronze case could become a rarity with Tudor. Not cheap even on sale, but a serious contender to Omega, to name but to name just one other fine watch name. I'm still a sucker for the Tudor Black Bay Heritage model though.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Perhaps you could be kind enough to leave the fellow a link to that particular watch on Touch of Modern. If your giving advise on where he can purchase it you must have a link , Right ?



noerror said:


> Want a Tudor Black Ray, Get a Gylcine Combat Sub
> 
> Get it from ToM and love it very much from first sight.
> 
> ...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom is having a 24 hour sale on Shinola watches starting at 8am pacific time. I guess that means all the good deals might be sold out by the time I can logon in NJ.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/promo...0795&mid=4057&aid=39857&cid=102416_Shinola_NR


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

If anyone here is old enough to know what a slide ruler is , Watches.com has an unusual watch with a slide ruler dial . Might be helpful in a math test.

https://www.watches.com/klokers-wat...hes&utm_term=Klokers_KLOK-01_jpg_3F1477097501


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nomos Ludwig Automatik Datum for $2495. 34% off is a good discount for Nomos.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Vulcain alarm watch for $1995 + 7% CB makes it $1855 net.

Vulcain Golden Heart Men's Watch Model: 130122.131LF


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford Code: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
>  
> 
> CodeDisc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkImageCustSDCLASSIC599-$0$59910/25Hamilton Men'S Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono Watches - $699 Free Shipping At Ashford AllAFFCENTRIX558-$0$55810/25Get Rado Men's Centrix Watch Model R30122113 For $558 Free Shipping, Ends Tomorrow
> ...


Can't get the first code re: the Hammy Maestro chrono to work for any of the maestro chronos on Ashford...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Can't get the first code re: the Hammy Maestro chrono to work for any of the maestro chronos on Ashford...


Expired code for the Pan Europe Chrono.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> If anyone here is old enough to know what a slide ruler is , Watches.com has an unusual watch with a slide ruler dial . Might be helpful in a math test.
> 
> https://www.watches.com/klokers-wat...hes&utm_term=Klokers_KLOK-01_jpg_3F1477097501


I have a similar watch I paid $6 for on Amazon.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Expired code for the Pan Europe Chrono.


The Pan Europe is not a Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono. The code is for the latter. But doesn't work.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> The Pan Europe is not a Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono. The code is for the latter. But doesn't work.


Hamilton Men's Timeless Classic Pan Europ Automatic Chronograph Watch - Slickdeals.net


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

qrocks said:


> http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79250bm-brbrls.html
> 
> Tudor Bronze new for under $3K. This may make a great Black Friday target for a few folks. Now 20% off + bit more...
> 
> Jomanew50 = $50 off


Anyone who experienced Black Friday last year have an opinion on if there are likely going to be decent Tudor deals on BF this year? I've been saving for a Ranger.

If I end BF with an Alpina GMT 4 and a Tudor Ranger ordered, I'll be a happy camper.

...and maybe some straps too


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

noerror said:


> Want a Tudor Black Ray, Get a Gylcine Combat Sub
> 
> Get it from ToM and love it very much from first sight.
> 
> ...


This Ticino Sea-Viper Vintage Pro, with the 'sterile' dial has been of interest to me for a while. Nice vintage vibe. Say's the lume's white and glows green at night. Has a Miyota 9015 movement. Have several 9015 movement watches and been real happy with the 9015. Nice bracelet with micro adjustments, sapphire, aluminum bezel etc--about $250--$260.

Just a bit concerned that at 40mm, it will appear a bit small on my 7 & 1/4 ish size wrist. There's a few places to buy Ticinos from if interested and some reviews on this site.











_Pro Diver Watch_
Case: 40mm. Solid 316L _stainless steel_ with screw-down crown and case back
Case Height: 13mm
Crown: 8mm. Screw down crown
Bracelet: Solid 316L stainless steel. Oyster bracelet with fold buckle and a GlideLock fine adjustment clasp. Brushed outer links. Polished center links. Featuring a divers extension
Glass: Genuine AR inner-coated domed _sapphire_ crystal
Dial: Gilt glossy black with raised indices. White lume with green glow
Lume: White (_glows green_)
Hands: gold with white lume glows green
Bezel: Unidirectional aluminum bezel insert with lume dot
Movement: 24-jewel Miyota 9015 Japanese automatic. High beat rate at 28,800 bph. The movement hacks and can also be hand wound
Water Resistance: _20atm/660ft._ 100 percent tested.
TICINO Sea-Viper Vintage Pro Diver Watch (Gilt dial)


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Vulcain alarm watch for $1995 + 7% CB makes it $1855 net.
> 
> Vulcain Golden Heart Men's Watch Model: 130122.131LF


I'm a huge Vulcain fan. However, I've never been able to get behind this model. This is just too big of a departure for a company that typically makes very elegant and stately watches.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Hamilton Men's Timeless Classic Pan Europ Automatic Chronograph Watch - Slickdeals.net


Gotcha, I understand now what you were saying, but I think my question is unchanged: does anyone know the correct code for the Maestro deal (since this obviously wasn't it)?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Gotcha, I understand now what you were saying, but I think my question is unchanged: does anyone know the correct code for the Maestro deal (since this obviously wasn't it)?


SDJAZZ699

Hamilton Men's Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono Watches - $699 + Free Shipping at Ashford - Slickdeals.net


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> I have a similar watch I paid $6 for on Amazon.


Link?

I'd been watching that Klokers when it was crowd funding but didn't buy in. $6 may be an easy pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Just forgot the link of my watch. The actual watch looks better than in photo.
However the ToM Glycine sales is ended and guys who look for glycine can check out other deal in Black Friday

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...96/glycine-combat-sub-automatic-3908-19b-tba8



JOEYBONES said:


> Perhaps you could be kind enough to leave the fellow a link to that particular watch on Touch of Modern. If your giving advise on where he can purchase it you must have a link , Right ?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Whoa. Definitely a new low on Citizen's 2016 Baselworld GPS watch.

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cc3020-57l.html


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

WoW is currently selling very few interesting watches with 40% off:

Code: WOW40
Works only on watches from this sale: 
Take an Extra 40% Off Invicta & More! | World of Watches

A Corum for 3899*0.6= 2339,- plus 8% CB= 2152,- is a pretty decent deal.

-> Men's LE Admiral's Cup AC-One Auto Chrono Black Gen Alligator and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

noerror said:


> Just forgot the link of my watch. The actual watch looks better than in photo.
> However the ToM Glycine sales is ended and guys who look for glycine can check out other deal in Black Friday
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...96/glycine-combat-sub-automatic-3908-19b-tba8


How about the deal for Glycine combat 6 on massdrop?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has this momentum logic for $64.55 on bracelet. If you're looking for a quartz beater, can't go wrong with a momentum. 







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00V...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=momentum+watch


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

deal was already posted...nm


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Some decent deals on G-shocks from Jet.com using the TRIPLE15 coupon (15% off first three purchases for a new account). You can go to checkout to see which retailer is fulfilling the order before purchasing.

GW9400-1 Rangeman - $160










GW9400-3 Rangeman - $157










GN1000C-8A Gulfmaster - $162 (also available in black)










I think this is also a decent price for the Seiko BFK kinetic diver on bracelet:

Seiko SKA371 - $193










And this Ecozilla:

Citizen Eco-Drive BJ8050-08E - $172


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> SDJAZZ699
> 
> Hamilton Menâ€s Jazzmaster Maestro Auto Chrono Watches - $699 + Free Shipping at Ashford - Slickdeals.net


So that works on the three different variants, including the panda dial?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nello said:


> So that works on the three different variants, including the panda dial?


Don't want to risk trying codes at work if the panda is not included.
Weird that quoted and did not edit.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

So this could be interesting for some of you guys:
I received a postcard from World of Watches WoW the other day with a coupon code that works on all watches with the exception of PO and Store display (SD) models. Can only be used once by each customer but should work with cashback. It worked for example for this Breitling:









Which would bring it down to 2376,- (brand new).

*20% off with : WOWPOST-2PEB* valid until 1/17 or so.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Nordstrom is having a 24 hour sale on Shinola watches starting at 8am pacific time. I guess that means all the good deals might be sold out by the time I can logon in NJ.
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/promo...0795&mid=4057&aid=39857&cid=102416_Shinola_NR


aaaand the Birdy I was gonna get for my girlfriend is sold out. dammit.

I've always been somewhat interested in Shinola and i'd get something for myself, but I'm not enough of a fan to spend over 300 for a quartz considering I barely paid that much for my Bulova Moon Watch and it's a lot more unique...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

gabethegoat said:


> aaaand the Birdy I was gonna get for my girlfriend is sold out. dammit.
> 
> I've always been somewhat interested in Shinola and i'd get something for myself, but I'm not enough of a fan to spend over 300 for a quartz considering I barely paid that much for my Bulova Moon Watch and it's a lot more unique...


HauteLook is also having a 50% off Shinola sale. Might be the same inventory though.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

RyanD said:


> HauteLook is also having a 50% off Shinola sale. Might be the same inventory though.


Indeed it is. The Rack sale is "powered by HauteLook" and i just went to the HL website to confirm, and it is the same.

Oh well.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Ashford was closed yesterday and today with no phone support. And their automated answering system doesn't give any details of when they will reopen. Wanted to ask them about shipping those Hammies outside US...


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> So this could be interesting for some of you guys:
> I received a postcard from World of Watches WoW the other day with a coupon code that works on all watches with the exception of PO and Store display (SD) models. Can only be used once by each customer but should work with cashback. It worked for example for this Breitling:
> 
> View attachment 9742114
> ...


The code didn't work here.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

Has anyone bought from ThinkGeek? They have the Deep Blue Daynight Diver with Tritium in all-black or black/white for only $136! The listing states automatic, but it's obviously the quartz. 46mm wide and 52mm lug to lug is too big for me, but at that price, I know the group here will have this OOS in no time! https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jknu/?srp=2 http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-11234668104341/daynight-diver-tritium-black-white-2.gif By the way, I would post more, but my computer, phone, and tablet all bog down due to a "long running script" every time I log in. In fact, every time I use my phone or tablet, it overheats. Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

wishmann said:


> The code didn't work here.










?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

wishmann said:


> The code didn't work here.


Didn't work for me either.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

MV-22 said:


> Anyone who experienced Black Friday last year have an opinion on if there are likely going to be decent Tudor deals on BF this year? I've been saving for a Ranger.
> 
> If I end BF with an Alpina GMT 4 and a Tudor Ranger ordered, I'll be a happy camper.
> 
> ...and maybe some straps too


I did a lot of traveling (multiple countries including Italy, France, UK) this year. And I had my eye on the Tudor Black Bays. No matter who I asked, independent or big name boutiques, I could not wiggle ANY discounts on Tudors.

I kept getting this answer, "my manager has instructed us to not discount Tudors sorry".

Hopefully things will fire up around the holidays but I have a feeling that Tudor will not likely be a heavily discounted brand.

You don't usually see 40% off sales on Apple iPhone 7's a month after they are released either... Same idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ayem-bee said:


> Has anyone bought from ThinkGeek? They have the Deep Blue Daynight Diver with Tritium in all-black or black/white for only $136! The listing states automatic, but it's obviously the quartz. 46mm wide and 52mm lug to lug is too big for me, but at that price, I know the group here will have this OOS in no time! https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/jknu/?srp=2 http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-11234668104341/daynight-diver-tritium-black-white-2.gif By the way, I would post more, but my computer, phone, and tablet all bog down due to a "long running script" every time I log in. In fact, every time I use my phone or tablet, it overheats. Any suggestions? TIA


I think that one is the polymer case so if you're expecting stainless steel you might be disappointed

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quondam dive watch for sale on Ebay for $275. Swiss made, eta 2824-2... I don't know anything about this brand, but it sounds like a good deal for $275...

OROLOGIO UOMO AUTOMATICO,ETA 2824-2,PROFESSIONAL DIVER,VALVOLA ELIO 30 ATM,780 â‚¬ | eBay


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> My Pan Europ also had the issue...the chrono seconds hand began to drift to the right of zero over time. At first, it was right of zero a negligible distance, so I didn't think it was a big deal.
> 
> Naturally, after I had used it and after the 30 day return period, it began to drift more right of zero, to the point where it was close to the 3 second/minute marker.
> 
> It has been sent back to Ashford for repair last week. Ashford customer service in this regard has been great, but after having read numerous members with similar issues, it calls into question the Pan Europ chronos from Ashford.


UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking? Below are pictures before and after the repair.

Before:









After:


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

dart1214 said:


> UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking? Below are pictures before and after the repair.
> 
> Before:
> After:
> ...


Swing and a miss.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking? Below are pictures before and after the repair.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I would not be happy with it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd return the Pan Europ. It's always gonna bother you


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking? Below are pictures before and after the repair.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


If I had got it new like that, I would not be bothered about it, but I don't get why they sent you back the watch that was being repaired for an alignment issue if it's not aligned... If it's going to bother you, send it back.

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking? Below are pictures before and after the repair.]


Not nitpicking at all. That would drive me crazy.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses. The chrono hand drifted more and more to the right, to the point that I submitted it for repair. When it got to the point as in my pre-repair picture, it was shortly after the 30 day period.

So I am not sure they would take it back. If the Pan Europ deals come again, I would advise members to test them out immediately, and even if there is the slightest issue, just return it. Not worth the time and hassle, and as we see on a daily basis, there is always going to be another good deal to waste, um I mean invest, our money on.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Scroll through page 1833 here and tell me what is wrong with this picture? (pun intended). Am I the only one who is getting so annoyed to see the same photos reproduced 3 times in the same page?

Oh and BTW, I agree with everyone else, return it, a watch in this category should NOT be "almost there".


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

30% off at Macy's with code: *JMR4L7*, including sale/clearance, and there are a number of watches on sale/clearance (and free shipping over $50 or $100 (not sure)).

Results in fairly good prices - this Seiko (SSA245) for $350:









http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...sp=2&spc=120&rdppSegmentId=CTRL:ST&slotId=155

And this Hamilton Jazzmaster (H32505511) for $417.38:









http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...sp=2&spc=120&rdppSegmentId=CTRL:ST&slotId=161

Don't think this code has already been posted, and these look like decent prices (particularly if you can avoid sales tax) - don't see anything cheaper on a search or on eBay.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks for all the responses. The chrono hand drifted more and more to the right, to the point that I submitted it for repair. When it got to the point as in my pre-repair picture, it was shortly after the 30 day period.
> 
> So I am not sure they would take it back. If the Pan Europ deals come again, I would advise members to test them out immediately, and even if there is the slightest issue, just return it. Not worth the time and hassle, and as we see on a daily basis, there is always going to be another good deal to waste, um I mean invest, our money on.


It's irrelevant if it is/was after the 30 day window - if they took it back for repair, it should be repaired, and it isn't. You're no longer dealing with the original return, you're addressing a repair job that wasn't adequate. Any place with decent CS should stand behind their repair work.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

***** son do it yourself


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I did a lot of traveling (multiple countries including Italy, France, UK) this year. And I had my eye on the Tudor Black Bays. No matter who I asked, independent or big name boutiques, I could not wiggle ANY discounts on Tudors.
> 
> I kept getting this answer, "my manager has instructed us to not discount Tudors sorry".
> 
> ...


Heck I even posted a few in this thread. Rolex boutiques in Israel and Germany were advertising discounts. Even on the Isle of Man

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I would return it . I would not be able to stop looking at it. Till I reached the point where I try to fix it myself, ruin it and throw it in the garbage so I don't have to look at it any more.



dart1214 said:


> UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking? Below are pictures before and after the repair.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Big thanks to whoever posted the latest watchery deals last week. As a result, my Glycinic index is up, and that be a good thing.
My last foray into whitish dialed 40mm watches involved the VSA Alliance automatic (241666), and that one wore too big for my 6.5" wrist. And although the VSA has the same diameter as the Glycine F-104, the little bit of extra bezel on the F-104, and probably also the thinner case (9mm vs 11mm) makes the Glycine wear more comfortably on my wrist than the Alliance. Unlike the VSA, I will not be sending this one back.
The big crown, thin case, quarter-round bezel, and hinged lugs make the F-104 wear like a small pocket watch strapped to your wrist. Very cool.







The hinged lugs makes the leather strap, which is very soft btw, transition and conform perfectly to the line of my wrist. The lugs also add an interesting visual element to the watch. 







The brass rivets, caramel stitching, boldly signed buckle, and slightly distressed leather all work well together to make this watch unique. I honestly didn't expect to be this impressed when I ordered it. 







It's worth noting that the strap seems to wear a bit short, which is perfect for a small wrist like mine; but I normally wear my straps on the last, or second to last, holes, and I got the tang on the fourth hole from the last on this strap. So big wristed guys, and gals, beware.







All this goodness for what some are paying for a Shinola... God I love this thread!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking? Below are pictures before and after the repair.


Knowing that you already had it repaired and that it's still off, it's a bitter pill to swallow. And being red, it stands out.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> Big thanks to whoever posted the latest watchery deals last week. As a result, my Glycinic index is up, and that be a good thing.
> My last foray into whitish dialed 40mm watches involved the VSA Alliance automatic (241666), and that one wore too big for my 6.5" wrist. And although the VSA has the same diameter as the Glycine F-104, the little bit of extra bezel on the F-104, and probably also the thinner case (9mm vs 11mm) makes the Glycine wear more comfortably on my wrist than the Alliance. Unlike the VSA, I will not be sending this one back.
> The big crown, thin case, quarter-round bezel, and hinged lugs make the F-104 wear like a small pocket watch strapped to your wrist. Very cool.
> View attachment 9744466
> ...


Oh god I had this watch in my cart for a long time and I decided to not buy it but looking at your photos, oh man.. WHY? Congrats.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mkeric1 said:


> ***** son do it yourself


Might not be that simple. If it was "drifting," that could be a sign of a larger problem. I.e., something wrong in the snapback mechanism, or worse, the (pressure-fit) seconds hand is loose on the post.

I'd keep after them to fix it or take it back.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Link?
> 
> I'd been watching that Klokers when it was crowd funding but didn't buy in. $6 may be an easy pick up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, it's gone up to $11 now: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJFNME6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

wishmann said:


> Oh god I had this watch in my cart for a long time and I decided to not buy it but looking at your photos, oh man.. WHY? Congrats.


Thanks man! If old patterns hold, I believe that it'll be on sale again, and maybe even cheaper, as we near BF; so don't give up. And who knows, maybe I'll be kicking myself for pulling the trigger too early if it sells cheaper next time.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Anyone who experienced Black Friday last year have an opinion on if there are likely going to be decent Tudor deals on BF this year? I've been saving for a Ranger.
> 
> If I end BF with an Alpina GMT 4 and a Tudor Ranger ordered, I'll be a happy camper.
> 
> ...and maybe some straps too


First- I have collapsed and ordered the Black Bay Bronze. I hope I get it before Christmas! My local second hand store is selling this NIB for $3995- I don't think Jomashop's MSRP is accurate-- I think it might be more.

Second- I don't know what kind of deal you are looking for on a ranger but DAVIDSW has one for $1975 and I think he's usually considered good








Tudor Heritage Ranger | David SW


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Whoa. Definitely a new low on Citizen's 2016 Baselworld GPS watch.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-cc3020-57l.html


I really had no idea what a "GPS Watch" like this one actually was, until I looked it up. Nice that it uses satellites to make sure it's accurate, seeing how thousands of dollars in fine, Swiss automatic watches don't come nearly as close.

But I was wondering if they came with that annoying little women inside them who is always telling me "Recalculating" and I'm kind of relieved they don't.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

md29 said:


> Quondam dive watch for sale on Ebay for $275. Swiss made, eta 2824-2... I don't know anything about this brand, but it sounds like a good deal for $275...
> 
> OROLOGIO UOMO AUTOMATICO,ETA 2824-2,PROFESSIONAL DIVER,VALVOLA ELIO 30 ATM,780 € | eBay


Pretty cool looking diver! Reminds me of the Glycine Combat Sub KMZiZ LE, which I've been trying to track down. And a great price for an ETA 2824-2 diver rated to 300M.

I was kind of considering the Quondam until I tried to pronounce it out loud... I'm sure there's a few jokes there about depth rating, swimmers, etc.

Comparison pics, from eBay and an old FS post here:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Pretty cool looking diver! Reminds me of the Glycine Combat Sub KMZiZ LE, which I've been trying to track down. And a great price for an ETA 2824-2 diver rated to 300M.
> 
> I was kind of considering the Quondam until I tried to pronounce it out loud... I'm sure there's a few jokes there about depth rating, swimmers, etc.
> 
> ...


Lol....i just pronounced it

The case looks like the Marc & Sons diver










I think davosa uses the same case too










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> Big thanks to whoever posted the latest watchery deals last week. As a result, my Glycinic index is up, and that be a good thing.
> My last foray into whitish dialed 40mm watches involved the VSA Alliance automatic (241666), and that one wore too big for my 6.5" wrist. And although the VSA has the same diameter as the Glycine F-104, the little bit of extra bezel on the F-104, and probably also the thinner case (9mm vs 11mm) makes the Glycine wear more comfortably on my wrist than the Alliance. Unlike the VSA, I will not be sending this one back.
> The big crown, thin case, quarter-round bezel, and hinged lugs make the F-104 wear like a small pocket watch strapped to your wrist. Very cool.
> View attachment 9744466
> ...


Nice watch but this is primarily a bump for Thedius.....sorry couldn't resist

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> I did a lot of traveling (multiple countries including Italy, France, UK) this year. And I had my eye on the Tudor Black Bays. No matter who I asked, independent or big name boutiques, I could not wiggle ANY discounts on Tudors.
> 
> I kept getting this answer, "my manager has instructed us to not discount Tudors sorry".
> 
> ...


I'm sure most of you guys lucky enough to be considering a Tudor Black Bay, as well as their other models, will have done your homework. But I think this link should be minimal reading at least:

Explaining What's New with the Revamped Tudor Heritage Black Bay | Watches By SJX

I actually like the old logo better, but the new in house movement which has a full 3 day power reserve, (well, at least 70 hours) versus the previously used ETA's 38 hours, along with the handsome new 'riveted' build on the bracelet and several other things, it just makes the thought of getting the newer version compelling. That COSC movement, derived from the 2015 Tudor North Flag, also has an antimagnetic hairspring. Nice to be able to take it off Friday after work, then put it back on Monday without having to wind and reset.

Seems like they're reacting to some of the changes the great Omega 8500 movement brought, bettering the Omega's power reserve by ten hours and making it more antimagnetic than before (although even older, non 8000 series Omega movements have been more antimagnetic than even the Rolex Milgauss for years)

I don't think we're going to see much more than a 20% discount from the grey market dealers on the most desirable Tudors. I'm actually a bit suprised we're even seeing that for now, anyways. Might even be a tad bit hard to find around Christmas time

Even before these changes, just about the only watches that retained the same amount of value or even showed appreciation, besides certain Rolex models, have been certain Tudors. Like Rolex, annual price increases are all but inevitable and with the new improvements on the Tudors, I'll bet they'll be steep the next few years.

Not that most of us would be too likely to want to part with one, but it's a delightfully comforting 'insurance' of sorts.

Guess the old adage: "It takes money to make money" holds true in this case...


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Davosa Argonautic Ceramic Gunmetal - worn&wound


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here's a great deal on this Victorinox. It does have a very minor defect on the lug which is visible in one of the pictures. But personally it wouldn't bother me at all and I wish I was in the market for another diver right now.










Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152290854533

$379

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

A deal and a question: Bulova Accutron vs Accu Swiss ( I realize one on leather and the other on bracelet ) but is the older Accutron a better " value"? $289 vs $245 calibrator ( after $5 off instant discount) ?!?!








Scroll down to see the items: http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?isRefi...price&_sasl=watcheshalfprice&LH_BIN=1&_sop=16
And to compare apples to apples: the Accu Swiss on bracelet is for $350:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Same seller has this really beautiful glycine combat 6.

$470 plus shipping










Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/152262654529

They also have the black dial version on bracelet for $450

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

While on ThinkGeek I spotted this Tesla watch

Tesla Watch | ThinkGeek


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

wishmann said:


> Oh god I had this watch in my cart for a long time and I decided to not buy it but looking at your photos, oh man.. WHY? Congrats.


I hate this thread LOL... Great looking watch, plus I really really like Glycine for the money they are a very good value...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> First- I have collapsed and ordered the Black Bay Bronze. I hope I get it before Christmas! My local second hand store is selling this NIB for $3995- I don't think Jomashop's MSRP is accurate-- I think it might be more.
> 
> Second- I don't know what kind of deal you are looking for on a ranger but DAVIDSW has one for $1975 and I think he's usually considered good
> View attachment 9745474
> ...


Congrats on the BBBr! As mentioned before, I can see this one becoming a rarity, please post pics so I can ogle it lol.

In other thoughts, I wish the BB 36mm had a 369 dial option!


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> First- I have collapsed and ordered the Black Bay Bronze. I hope I get it before Christmas! My local second hand store is selling this NIB for $3995- I don't think Jomashop's MSRP is accurate-- I think it might be more.
> 
> Second- I don't know what kind of deal you are looking for on a ranger but DAVIDSW has one for $1975 and I think he's usually considered good.
> 
> Tudor Heritage Ranger | David SW


Congrats on the Black Bay Bronze! That one is definitely on my list, but maybe not for another year or two.

I appreciate the link, that looks like a fine watch. I'll keep tabs on the listing as Black Friday progresses.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Since someone just posted this watch above....

WatchGooRoo Glycine Combat 6 Deal

They had a run on this thread a few weeks ago with people doing 'best offer' for many of their Glycine watches for prices well under anywhere else. Back then I narrowly missed out on a 24hr airman and made a best offer on the Combat 6 w/ stick indices shown/listed below to which they replied with a counter offer of $375 which was approx. the same price as what was on Touch of Modern at the time so, I let it expire. I decided to look them up again and see what they had and once again on a whim put in a $300 best offer on the Combat 6 with numerals and within minutes it was accepted. I am sure $300 would be accepted on the stick indices version as well since they are the exact same watch but just with different dials.

NOTE: Just like Ashford, Joma, and all the other watch stores owned by orthodox Jewish they are closed for the holiday... so, I was surprised my best offer was accepted so rapidly unless they set ebay on auto-pilot or they have someone else accepting offers for them.

$300
43mm width, 22mm lugs, 11.5mm thick
domed sapphire front, mineral glass back
Automatic
From pictures on web, appears to have drilled lugs

Glycine Website with info: http://glycine-watch.ch/collection/combat/watches/item/view/show/nr/3890/
Glycine Website Spec Sheet PDF: http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Combat_6_43mm-3890_en_113.pdf
Thread on forum where people are complaining about the poor quality of the bracelet on the bracelet version: https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/combat-6-manual-bracelet-alternative-741852.html

Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.19ATS-LBK9 Combat Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Watch | eBay

For reference here is the same watch on Touch of Modern (sale no longer active): https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...db96/glycine-combat-automatic-3890-19ats-lbk9









Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.19S LBK9 Combat Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Watch | eBay

For reference here is the same watch on Touch of Modern (sale no longer active): https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...3adb96/glycine-combat-automatic-3890-19s-lbk9


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Well, I am no kidding, borderline of divorce, spending the deployment money I haven't got yet, done with this thread for a bit.

Just scored this on eBay in the decidedly "not a deal" column. Separate thread to follow I'm sure once it arrives...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Some decent deals on G-shocks from Jet.com using the TRIPLE15 coupon (15% off first three purchases for a new account). You can go to checkout to see which retailer is fulfilling the order before purchasing.
> 
> GW9400-1 Rangeman - $160
> 
> ...


Was looking at the Rangeman for a long time, but am holding off for a Swiss auto silver case with a brown band


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Same seller has this really beautiful glycine combat 6.
> 
> $470 plus shipping
> 
> ...


Too bad at 43mm it's too big for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

Don't know if it is appropriate here, but I got a email from Jomashop to get $25 off of $300 using WINBACK25 and I have no use for it. 

I believe this is a single use so goes to whoever is fastest.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well, I am no kidding, borderline of divorce, spending the deployment money I haven't got yet, done with this thread for a bit.
> 
> Just scored this on eBay in the decidedly "not a deal" column. Separate thread to follow I'm sure once it arrives...
> 
> ...


Wow. Didn't know the market had gotten that high on these bad boys. This was the first automatic watch I ever purchased.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> First- I have collapsed and ordered the Black Bay Bronze. I hope I get it before Christmas! My local second hand store is selling this NIB for $3995- I don't think Jomashop's MSRP is accurate-- I think it might be more.
> 
> Second- I don't know what kind of deal you are looking for on a ranger but DAVIDSW has one for $1975 and I think he's usually considered good
> View attachment 9745474
> ...


Jomashop has Tudor Ranger on steel bracelet BNIB for $2,149.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Wow. Didn't know the market had gotten that high on these bad boys. This was the first automatic watch I ever purchased.


Yep. It's a bit of a mini grail for me for sure. I figure it was someone here bidding against me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well, I am no kidding, borderline of divorce, spending the deployment money I haven't got yet, done with this thread for a bit.
> 
> Just scored this on eBay in the decidedly "not a deal" column. Separate thread to follow I'm sure once it arrives...
> 
> ...


What's the model #? Saw a similar if not the same model recently on someone's IG.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

studiompd said:


> What's the model #? Saw a similar if not the same model recently on someone's IG.


SCVE003. Probably the Charleston Watch Society on IG, he posts his often on own perlon.

Here's mine on a custom leather strap I made:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MV-22 said:


> SCVE003. Probably the Charleston Watch Society on IG, he posts his often on own perlon.
> 
> Here's mine on a custom leather strap I made:


Thanks, ticks the white dial and subseconds. Nice leatherwork and shot too!

Haha, could be, the guy was from Virginia.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Thanks, ticks the white dial and subseconds. Nice leatherwork and shot too!
> 
> Haha, could be, the guy was from Virginia.


It's actually a 24 hour sub dial, not seconds.

And good luck, I just paid nearly four times its retail. Lol.

Looks amazing on that leather though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> UPDATE: Got my Pan Europ back from Ashford. Repair notes state "Reset Chronograph hand to 12." Still not quite at 12. What do you guys think? Am I nitpicking?


No you are not nitpicking.

My $100 Zodiac Sea Dragon resets perfectly every time.
Close just doesn't cut it in my books.

Good luck. The Pan is such a beauty.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well, I am no kidding, borderline of divorce, spending the deployment money I haven't got yet, done with this thread for a bit.
> 
> Just scored this on eBay in the decidedly "not a deal" column. Separate thread to follow I'm sure once it arrives...
> 
> ...


Ouch! I was watching that auction in disbelief. Versions of that model were selling on Amazon for $300 or less just a couple years ago...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Here is the glycine compact sub I got from the watchery. Came in today. 

Not sure if I'll keep it, I like it but I just put a new strap on my skx007 and really like it, not sure the glycine would win the battle. It is very nice though.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Sabadabadoo said:


> A deal and a question: Bulova Accutron vs Accu Swiss ( I realize one on leather and the other on bracelet ) but is the older Accutron a better " value"? $289 vs $245 calibrator ( after $5 off instant discount) ?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it the other way around and the Accu-Swiss is the older model? I thought Bulova had retired the Accu-Swiss line in favor of the Accutron branding, even though not all of the latter are Swiss? Or am I terribly confused?


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Haha, 6 units and sold out within 2 hours... Of course!
> It seems that watchezson is the only provider of these in the past 6-9months. Every other seller I've emailed about this watch told me they don't have it. One seller in particular [Chronograph-Divers.com] answer that _it has been discontinued_.
> But don't lose hope yet, As watcheszon seems to restock them every now and then [10-40days] They probably restocked them 5 times in the past ~8 months.. When they had them last time they ran out of stock in the same day and they were $170 a piece! They always run out of stock within 2 days, so keep checking daily.
> 
> ...


I certainly understand wanting the Citizen (I have three) but in case anyone is interested you can get a lume dial quartz diver from Momentum, with sapphire upgrade, for less than 200 on their website.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Isn't it the other way around and the Accu-Swiss is the older model? I thought Bulova had retired the Accu-Swiss line in favor of the Accutron branding, even though not all of the latter are Swiss? Or am I terribly confused?


Accutron --> Accuswiss --> Accutron II


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> Accutron --> Accuswiss --> Accutron II


Ok wise person! So what is the answer to my question?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> Accutron --> Accuswiss --> Accutron II


Right.... Duh.... Thanks


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Right.... Duh.... Thanks


Accutron --> Accuswiss --> Accutron II --> Accuswiss II --> Accutron:The return of Tron


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Same seller has this really beautiful glycine combat 6.
> 
> $470 plus shipping
> 
> ...


Yeah, about 50% higher than TOM's prices a few weeks back, where he most likely got them from ....


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Ok wise person! So what is the answer to my question?


The Accutron is worth the extra money. It has a display back, and the Calibrator mechanism is neat looking. I had one and probably should have kept it.

Also, the leather strap on this model is very stiff. The bracelet is the way to go.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Ok wise person! So what is the answer to my question?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all Accutron II are swiss.
That one?

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> First- I have collapsed and ordered the Black Bay Bronze.


Just going to join the congrats train here, Black Bay is a fine watch period, the bronze version is superb. Own and wear it with pride, it is an excellent purchase I wish I could justify myself.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The Accutron is worth the extra money. It has a display back, and the Calibrator mechanism is neat looking. I had one and probably should have kept it.
> 
> Also, the leather strap on this model is very stiff. The bracelet is the way to go.


I just realized the display back is refurbished but with full manufacture warranty, do you still hold the same opinion?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad.morgan.3939 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> I just realized the display back is refurbished but with full manufacture warranty, do you still hold the same opinion?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought this one from watcheshalfprice. Yes. Worth every penny.
And yes. found your question. 
I would go for the older Accutron than the newer Accuswiss.










WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Congra for your new watch!! My frd get one in Hong Kong from authorize dealer at round HKD27100 (USD 3471). He took some photos from day to day and the color of watch keep changing. It's so awesome to have a unique watch like this one.



patrolmi said:


> First- I have collapsed and ordered the Black Bay Bronze. I hope I get it before Christmas! My local second hand store is selling this NIB for $3995- I don't think Jomashop's MSRP is accurate-- I think it might be more.
> 
> Second- I don't know what kind of deal you are looking for on a ranger but DAVIDSW has one for $1975 and I think he's usually considered good
> View attachment 9745474
> ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> First- I have collapsed and ordered the Black Bay Bronze. I hope I get it before Christmas! My local second hand store is selling this NIB for $3995- I don't think Jomashop's MSRP is accurate-- I think it might be more.
> 
> Second- I don't know what kind of deal you are looking for on a ranger but DAVIDSW has one for $1975 and I think he's usually considered good
> View attachment 9745474
> ...


Congrats on the BBBr

I like the ranger but everytime i see that watch i think of this one and i know i would be just as happy










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> Just going to join the congrats train here, Black Bay is a fine watch period, the bronze version is superb. Own and wear it with pride, it is an excellent purchase I wish I could justify myself.


I'm hearing the lead might be much longer than Christmas - and although I trust Jomashop "sort of" if anything came up where it wasn't in their favor to complete this deal they would have no problem canceling me and offering $5 off my next $5000 purchase.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It's actually a 24 hour sub dial, not seconds.
> 
> And good luck, I just paid nearly four times its retail. Lol.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you. Interesting piece and certainly looks like a special model. Is it a limited or special edition or an upgraded movement, etc.? Just wondering the backstory on this one that has taken it 4x above retail.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

GunWale said:


> Congrats to you. Interesting piece and certainly looks like a special model. Is it a limited or special edition or an upgraded movement, etc.? Just wondering the backstory on this one that has taken it 4x above retail.


It's my understanding it wasn't limited at all initially. It was a Japan only model though. Worn and Wound did a solid review on it and then Seiko when and discontinued them after only a year in production. So, they ended up disappearing very quickly and caught a bit of a cult following. I think it's an incredibly cool looking watch and have wanted on since I saw a picture. At that point I didn't realize the back story and that it was likely to end up costing me quite a bit. This one popped up and I kinda just made the decision I was gonna end up with it regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It's my understanding it wasn't limited at all initially. It was a Japan only model though. Worn and Wound did a solid review on it and then Seiko when and discontinued them after only a year in production. So, they ended up disappearing very quickly and caught a bit of a cult following. I think it's an incredibly cool looking watch and have wanted on since I saw a picture. At that point I didn't realize the back story and that it was likely to end up costing me quite a bit. This one popped up and I kinda just made the decision I was gonna end up with it regardless.


I believe it was initially marketed as a unisex fashion watch in Japan like the Casio Poptone or Citizen QQ line. It wasn't until that W&W review that it became scarce outside of Japan. These days, one would be incredibly lucky to find a SCVE0xx for under $450 USD.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Triwa, a nice fashion brand I follow but have never owned, is having a sample sale. 50-70 off retail. Saw a few nice chronos in there.

https://www.triwa.com/en-ca/outlet/?utm_source=rule&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=sample%20Sale%20Starts%20Now!


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Triwa, a nice fashion brand I follow but have never owned, is having a sample sale. 50-70 off retail. Saw a few nice chronos in there.

https://www.triwa.com/en-ca/outlet/...um=email&utm_campaign=sample Sale Starts Now!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Congrats on the BBBr
> 
> I like the ranger but everytime i see that watch i think of this one and i know i would be just as happy
> 
> ...


What is the name of this watch? I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Techme said:


> What is the name of this watch? I'm liking it a lot.


Seiko SARG009


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Bulova Military Chronograph - $99

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

papa_E said:


> Bulova Military Chronograph - $99
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay


Good price, but that date window...


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> While on ThinkGeek I spotted this Tesla watch
> 
> Tesla Watch | ThinkGeek


Subtle and elegant. A watch for any situation.

(If you're Doc Brown, maybe...)


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Someone posted this deal several days ago and it appears I purchased the last one. Great looking watch and super comfortable bracelet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon warehouse has an Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch for $64.12- Used in good condition . States manual missing and will come repackaged

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Triwa, a nice fashion brand I follow but have never owned, is having a sample sale. 50-70 off retail. Saw a few nice chronos in there.
> 
> https://www.triwa.com/en-ca/outlet/...um=email&utm_campaign=sample Sale Starts Now!


The Hvalen is very nice but there's no way I'm paying $120 for a bargain basement quartz movement.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon warehouse has a - CCCP Men's CP-7025-03 Monino Analog Display Japanese Automatic Brown Watch - used in pristine condition for 
The totally amazing price of - $60.60 new it's $210.81

https://www.amazon.com/CCCP-CP-7025...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon warehouse has an Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch for $64.12- Used in good condition . States manual missing and will come repackaged
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


$65, Mmm do I really need another inexpensive orange face diver...


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Pretty cool looking diver! Reminds me of the Glycine Combat Sub KMZiZ LE, which I've been trying to track down. And a great price for an ETA 2824-2 diver rated to 300M.
> 
> I was kind of considering the Quondam until I tried to pronounce it out loud... I'm sure there's a few jokes there about depth rating, swimmers, etc.
> 
> ...


I can't find it in the eBay. Cos the link doesn't seems to work in tapatalk. What's the search keywords?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Amazon warehouse has a rather odd looking Android Men's AD651BGPU Tattooed Dragon Automatic Skeletonized Watch used in pristine condition for $111.33. New it shows as - $449.95










https://www.amazon.com/Android-AD65...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

petalz said:


> I can't find it in the eBay. Cos the link doesn't seems to work in tapatalk. What's the search keywords?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/172316752911

Or just type 172316752911 in the search field.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172316752911
> 
> Or just type 172316752911 in the search field.


Gotcha. Thks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Sorry, it's gone up to $11 now: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJFNME6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


And , unlike the Klok, you can use any strap!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Juspoole (Sep 10, 2015)

Apologies if already posted. Bulova moon watch 330 at stage.com with 40% and coupon code 102540. 

Actually is 40% most over $75 but I remember this watch being a hot item a few weeks ago. 

Unsure if you can also use befrugal as I'm not as familiar with those sites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Juspoole said:


> Apologies if already posted. Bulova moon watch 330 at stage.com with 40% and coupon code 102540.
> 
> Actually is 40% most over $75 but I remember this watch being a hot item a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Just an FYI: This has been $275 a few times on Stage.com. Unless someone is in a hurry you may be able to get it again at that price.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon warehouse has an Orient Men's CEM65004M 'Orange Mako' Automatic Rubber Strap Dive Watch for $64.12- Used in good condition . States manual missing and will come repackaged
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...ll_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all&m=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Just when I thought I was done buying anything for a while . . . Been wanting one of these for a while, waiting for the price to drop


----------



## Juspoole (Sep 10, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Just an FYI: This has been $275 a few times on Stage.com. Unless someone is in a hurry you may be able to get it again at that price.


Thanks did a quick look on thread for past price but should have looked harder before posting.

Definitely worth the wait. Thanks for straightening that out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

papa_E said:


> Triwa, a nice fashion brand I follow but have never owned, is having a sample sale. 50-70 off retail. Saw a few nice chronos in there.
> 
> https://www.triwa.com/en-ca/outlet/...um=email&utm_campaign=sample Sale Starts Now!


Not to be a buzzkiil but I think Triwa just renamed their clearance page. I've handled them in person and am constantly waffling on buyin a Niben. My opinion is that they are well made for the price.


----------



## SuitePhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

I just picked-up a Seiko SRP775 for $250 shipped, which seems to be the best deal going:
Brand New Seiko SRP775 Prospex X Automatic Stainless Steel Diver&apos;s Men&apos;s Watch 29665184320 | eBay

The seller shipped same day and the watch is perfect.

At that price, SRP is a no-brainer over the SKX, and it really does wear small on the wrist - much smaller than my Getat Panerai Homage.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ssmug said:


> And , unlike the Klok, you can use any strap!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


And unless you shave your wrist you will want to. The mesh one it came with is a real hair-yanker!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

if anyone is interested... I have a $25 dollar come back and buy from us coupon code from Jomashop in a purchase of <$300. 
PM me if interested. 1st come 1st serve.

Amazon deal of the day has 3 Nate Chronos for 69.99 - 75.00 that are sweet looking. 
usually retail around a Benjamin.

this one is nice:

https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-JR150...TF8&qid=1477496654&sr=1-32&nodeID=10138370011


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> if anyone is interested... I have a $25 dollar come back and buy from us coupon code from Jomashop in a purchase of <$300.
> PM me if interested. 1st come 1st serve...


WINBACK25, purchase over $300


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Yeah, there's a bunch of brands and styles in the Amazon Gold Box today, though they seem to be going quickly. I picked up the https://www.amazon.com/FOSSIL-JR1353-Chronograph-Stainless-Steel/dp/B006GVP11A with a stainless steel band.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

WoW has the Bulova 63C121 -- Accu-Swiss Tellaro Automatic Chronograph for $469 - 15% with code EXTRA15 (exp midnight PST 10/28) = $399 - 8% BeFrugal = $367.50. Not bad for a Swiss auto chrono. Can't be sure, but looks like it could be a Valjoux 7750. Bit of a fatty at 15mm thick, though.

Men's Tellaro Auto Chrono Stainless Steel Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

bfbraunlich said:


> Yeah, there's a bunch of brands and styles in the Amazon Gold Box today, though they seem to be going quickly. I picked up the Fossil Chronograph with a stainless steel band.


Referral link? Really?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Referral link? Really?


Fossil Nates are the highlights.

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_101...DKIKX0DER&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=10138370011


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

bfbraunlich said:


> Yeah, there's a bunch of brands and styles in the Amazon Gold Box today, though they seem to be going quickly. I picked up the https://www.amazon.com/FOSSIL-JR1353-Chronograph-Stainless-Steel/dp/B006GVP11A with a stainless steel band.





Wolfsatz said:


> Fossil Nates are the highlights.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=lp_101...DKIKX0DER&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&node=10138370011


Not the point, really. I just went through his post history. 5 innocuous posts on June 29, then he started posting referral links, mostly here in this thread, all with the same referral key. Only one link was not through viglink - and he later linked to the exact same product AGAIN, but the second time with the viglink. A lot of the time he even tries to hide it by spelling out the URL, even though the link is not direct, like with this:



bfbraunlich said:


> Nordstrom Rack is having a Movado event today -- for 24 hours, all of their Movado watches are at least 50% off:
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/events/143723


That's a one-way trip to the ignore list, for me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Not the point, really. I just went through his post history. 5 innocuous posts on June 29, then he started posting referral links, mostly here in this thread, all with the same referral key. Only one link was not through viglink - and he later linked to the exact same product AGAIN, but the second time with the viglink. A lot of the time he even tries to hide it by spelling out the URL, even though the link is not direct, like with this:
> 
> That's a one-way trip to the ignore list, for me.


sorry the for the ignorance.. I may be missing the big picture. What is the issue with referral links?


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Wolfsatz said:


> sorry the for the ignorance.. I may be missing the big picture. What is the issue with referral links?


I'm also curious/ignorant. What's the issue with the link?


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> sorry the for the ignorance.. I may be missing the big picture. What is the issue with referral links?


He can make money from it?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

gelocks said:


> He can make money from it?


...the seller also makes money...

......

Is this against WUS rules?

WIS Interwebs Communicator Tool


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

God forbid the poster makes a few cents off of sharing good deals! The huge manatee!



Wolfsatz said:


> sorry the for the ignorance.. I may be missing the big picture. What is the issue with referral links?


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Another deal that does not apply to us Canadians 
ENDS TODAY...Macy's has an extra 30% off on sale watches only, with code *JMR4L7....*makes this Bulova Curv $420 shipped before taxes...


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> While on ThinkGeek I spotted this Tesla watch
> 
> Tesla Watch | ThinkGeek


In what can only be regarded as irony, any normal mechanical watch is substantially more steampunk than this Quartz powered monstrosity.

Batteries and Quartz regulators are the essence of steampunk dontyaknow.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Just a watchout - for anyone doing Amazon Warehouse-- I've done 6 deals, and 3 had to go back defective. And I'm not picky. I'm talking the watch doesn't function. I don't know if they have someone half ass doing quality on returned items, or if it's something else. Of course they make it so easy to return it's not a big deal.... just make sure when you get stuff from their warehouse deals, you examine all the functions carefully right away. They do have some awesome deals in there from time to time!



JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon warehouse has a - CCCP Men's CP-7025-03 Monino Analog Display Japanese Automatic Brown Watch - used in pristine condition for
> The totally amazing price of - $60.60 new it's $210.81
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CCCP-CP-7025...&refinements=p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

This is a great watch for an addition to a good costume! Like the Mad Hatter lol



BlackrazorNZ said:


> In what can only be regarded as irony, any normal mechanical watch is substantially more steampunk than this Quartz powered monstrosity.
> 
> Batteries and Quartz regulators are the essence of steampunk dontyaknow.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Seiko SARG009


Are the numbers on this watch face lumed? I agree this is real nice!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Is that Macy's?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jet.com has Certina DS-8 moonphase (brown dial) for $473.54. For first time user, you can use TRIPLE15 to knock it down to $443.54 (15% off but $30 max).
This is close to Joma that offers $469.99, with GOOGLE20, it'll come up to $449.99 BUT, you can use Befrugal for Jet.com to get back additional 2.5% which brings it down to $432.45. Been drooling over this since Barry S posted his...as I'm in the market for moon phase, I am also thinking of Melbourne watch offering in this space...what to do...what to do...granted Melbourne is in the smaller size (38mm)...















Cheers.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> sorry the for the ignorance.. I may be missing the big picture. What is the issue with referral links?


My gut says it's the inherent conflict of interests. If you're gaining something by posting deals you may end up posting more links of lower quality as it benefits you and not the commons where you are posting them.

I don't agree or disagree but I believe this is the crux of people's feelings of unease.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

agrberg said:


> My gut says it's the inherent conflict of interests. If you're gaining something by posting deals you may end up posting more links of lower quality as it benefits you and not the commons where you are posting them.
> 
> I don't agree or disagree but I believe this is the crux of people's feelings of unease.


This. It may be "curated" spam, but it's still just spam. Also, viglinks sets a tracking cookie, so that God-knows-who can add your clicking of those referral links to their tracking profile of you.

I didn't say it was against rules, I didn't say everyone should stone him, and I didn't say everyone should ignore him. But I'm going to. Don't like it? Guess whether I care.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

It is not allowed here. If he wants to make money he needs to go elsewhere. The main issue I have with it is the underhanded way it is presented. Maybe you don't mind getting manipulated but I do


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> Not the point, really. I just went through his post history. 5 innocuous posts on June 29, then he started posting referral links, mostly here in this thread, all with the same referral key. Only one link was not through viglink - and he later linked to the exact same product AGAIN, but the second time with the viglink. A lot of the time he even tries to hide it by spelling out the URL, even though the link is not direct, like with this:
> 
> That's a one-way trip to the ignore list, for me.


Who cares about referral codes?? The discounts still apply in FULL. Plus, people can gauge deals for themselves. It's not like everything posted gets miraculously sold out.
Also, there's not enough proof that the referrals were added intentionally. It's all speculations on a victimless crime to say the least.

I don't know about you, but I personally welcome and appreciate all deals posted here, referrals or not. We should be encouraging others to post what they find, not the other way around.

_Edit: I should also mention that whoever found a deal that I benefited from can have my penny if I had a choice. That's the least I could do to thank them._


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> It is not allowed here. If he wants to make money he needs to go elsewhere. The main issue I have with it is the underhanded way it is presented. Maybe you don't mind getting manipulated but I do


Could you please point out where exactly the forum rules state that "It is not allowed here." ?

Seriously guys, like shmaiz3r said, who cares? Unless someone is spamming the thread like crazy with irrelevant deals, I think the Sherlock Holmes in each of us should spend his time more constructively than searching out referral links (like for example searching for deals and posting them here?)


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

I guess I wouldn't know how to spot a referral link, but if someone makes a penny on a good deal, great. I do however agree with agrberg that such referrals may increase postings of not so great deals. I'm conflicted. Ignorance WAS bliss.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

agrberg said:


> My gut says it's the inherent conflict of interests. If you're gaining something by posting deals you may end up posting more links of lower quality as it benefits you and not the commons where you are posting them.
> 
> I don't agree or disagree but I believe this is the crux of people's feelings of unease.


So it's a *pre-crime*.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

For those of you wondering about the 30% white dial CW sale from the UK site with the 100UK16 coupon. I got my shipping dispatch notification!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Jet.com has Certina DS-8 moonphase (brown dial) for $473.54. For first time user, you can use TRIPLE15 to knock it down to $443.54 (15% off but $30 max).
> This is close to Joma that offers $469.99, with GOOGLE20, it'll come up to $449.99 BUT, you can use Befrugal for Jet.com to get back additional 2.5% which brings it down to $432.45. Been drooling over this since Barry S posted his...as I'm in the market for moon phase, I am also thinking of Melbourne watch offering in this space...what to do...what to do...granted Melbourne is in the smaller size (38mm)...
> 
> View attachment 9752466
> ...


Is it sold out? I can only find the black dial on bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Relojes said:


> So it a *pre-crime*.


Hahaha, we'll call Philip K. Dick to be sure.

I don't think it's necessarily a problem. As far as I can tell, it's the same grey area as us just chatting about anything not directly deal or watch related. The community seems to be self policing so if someone ends up posting non or super low quality deals because of referral links, someone here will talk to them and/or escalate to a mod. Where as if someone only posts high quality deals but they're always referral links, I doubt anyone would think twice.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

sharptools said:


> For those of you wondering about the 30% white dial CW sale from the UK site with the 100UK16 coupon. I got my shipping dispatch notification!


How did you manage to get them to accept it?


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> How did you manage to get them to accept it?


I had to add one of the watch straps for the code to work and then I just cross my fingers and waited. It took a while but it worked!


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

papa_E said:


> Triwa, a nice fashion brand I follow but have never owned, is having a sample sale. 50-70 off retail. Saw a few nice chronos in there.
> 
> https://www.triwa.com/en-ca/outlet/...um=email&utm_campaign=sample Sale Starts Now!


I own a Triwa Hvalen that I got on a similar sale with a coupon code a few months back. Paid around $80 I think. Very nicely designed, stylish, and solidly built quartz watch at that price, and a nice change of pace, though I don't think I'd have bought it if it had been much more than $100. For their regular prices starting around $200 and up, I think there are better options from other brands; but if you see something you like on sale, I'd recommend picking one up.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Is it sold out? I can only find the black dial on bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe so, here's the link


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> Are the numbers on this watch face lumed? I agree this is real nice!


Hi,

I had one and yes, the numbers on the dial are lumed with the typical Seiko green Lumibrite.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sharptools said:


> For those of you wondering about the 30% white dial CW sale from the UK site with the 100UK16 coupon. I got my shipping dispatch notification!


Interesting that you got a shipping notification when the rest of us that tried it a week or so ago got e-mails from CW cancelling our orders.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Relojes said:


> So it's a *pre-crime*.


Lol I haven't heard that term since the movie The Minority Report

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

sharptools said:


> I had to add one of the watch straps for the code to work and then I just cross my fingers and waited. It took a while but it worked!


I'm sort of kicking myself b/c I nearly bought a leather to go with the steel. I actually offered CW to split the coupon with me but no dice. I hold no ill will towards them, I just don't understand why if you are having a clearance and you have a purchase in hand you would want to pass on that.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Techme said:


> What is the name of this watch? I'm liking it a lot.


This may have already been posted, but I can't keep up:
Seiko 
SARG009 https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-Mechanical-Sports-Automatic-SARG009/dp/B00JYSMQEC


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

tonypisa said:


> This may have already been posted, but I can't keep up:
> Seiko
> *SARG009*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-Mechanical-Sports-Automatic-SARG009/dp/B00JYSMQEC


Thats NOT a deal. You can pick them up under $400 on eBay any day of the week


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Relojes said:


> So it's a *pre-crime*.


And so he is a PRE-Criminal? 
Perhaps it's time for a moderator to sign off on this (just saying).


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It's my understanding it wasn't limited at all initially. It was a Japan only model though. Worn and Wound did a solid review on it and then Seiko when and discontinued them after only a year in production. So, they ended up disappearing very quickly and caught a bit of a cult following. I think it's an incredibly cool looking watch and have wanted on since I saw a picture. At that point I didn't realize the back story and that it was likely to end up costing me quite a bit. This one popped up and I kinda just made the decision I was gonna end up with it regardless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx. Due to the unique very-JDM design cues and the special sub-dial, I'm surprised that it hasn't been nicknamed the Rising Sun. I keep looking back and admiring it - and I'm a diver only guy. Really nice - I can definitely understand the value of this one and bet it will only increase in the future |>


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> This. It may be "curated" spam, but it's still just spam. Also, viglinks sets a tracking cookie, so that God-knows-who can add your clicking of those referral links to their tracking profile of you.
> 
> I didn't say it was against rules, I didn't say everyone should stone him, and I didn't say everyone should ignore him. But I'm going to. Don't like it? Guess whether I care.


You are concerned about tracking cookies? WUS is infested with these and VerticalScope will sell your user data to anyone who wants it.

WUS uses Viglink through a vBulletin plugin so they can profit from all the deals you're posting.

I posted a link to a ToM sale before (just an example) and the vB plugin automatically adds the viglink redirect. The same thing happens when you post a link to Amazon and eBay where they have their own IDs.

So this link: https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/alpina-711a81fa-b1b5-41b0-8a3e-d94fa662e195

automatically gets converted into this:

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_147751789303915&key=af42453c9de5ccbf9d1df47b302ef433&libId=iurfydor0100ykg8000DLe2yxk9l9&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Ff71%2Fheads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-571.html%3Fcode%3DAQBjfW1D4s5kpJeKV09MRwuKrHFD9xA0u77Mgeo_bYUo4NnfkqGboz_zUoGUA75JbzvL3Pk7wTtX-4tW3XiyZCc9r0JhWaL-sa5DC7494hiAm_J0sELqKINHgSha_jdPVKzrlBKOhQ10vPt-65hdOBIWu89RenjSbXDrj0cRPEY7DghwNi7F__9atHJEQgk5bfkK0RFlVLdP2tw2nufYSZ8pmM0Cc3DSMs521UTOpYaw3FKXyBIQeXIKewVdvkzslF3njoyYDHNrM5enasHHN1qymuu0Eh-yvB7WLwDQx1ixj9LcJ3BAYRh-x7I4X4n0m24JrMa2ELN53kVrr1y9bl-M%26state%3D1478a8b0451db1bbfa1c71dcb1e8b080%23post34487522&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.touchofmodern.com%2Fsales%2Falpina-711a81fa-b1b5-41b0-8a3e-d94fa662e195&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Ff71%2Fheads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-615.html%3Fcode%3DAQD3zgo_ujrzKQ6p3VONC_5cNwnnJc09EKLu_FiWjxmRuLXJfGMr9A6FvsPe7Q_ZYV0zro_S6G0EHsALT-bkDnc6a1LqXzPvnkM20bYSncxIZLMiLmACeFUnVzw4bqRjgH__18J2Y3Mz7njTj9y_EWpezPuWZoYYQcq6ONg9NPsI5z9s-1b3e8hQF4XvGbi9Ge0Tfk9fAlvzIDjzJ7fQ_MIzfLoDfZm_ypncDnHRAHHnYoLnlrXzy5kLDk1dHkZ19qN10L19zhjIqmCYl_K84GXnKHxS_INZPp2aWa7k8yrl3aR65exbNp16zzOtWukw7__0r8J09TjAq3-LgEsUOOOs%26state%3D0cc61f250126aa99dd4abd423e597679&title=Heads%20Up!%20I%20saw%20a%20Bargain%20here!%20(List%20place)%20-Thread%20%235%20(2016)%20-%20Page%20571&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.touchofmodern.com%2Fsales%2F...e-d94fa662e195

Just copy the original link and paste it in a text editor and you'll see.

One of the reasons I never post deals on Amazon and eBay. Or click on Amazon or eBay links on any VerticalScope site.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

sharptools said:


> I had to add one of the watch straps for the code to work and then I just cross my fingers and waited. It took a while but it worked!


Tried it just now, 50UK16 worked with a strap and a 600 in basket but not 100UK16. Not going to try the order again though lol.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

GunWale said:


> Thx. Due to the unique very-JDM design cues and the special sub-dial, I'm surprised that it hasn't been nicknamed the Rising Sun. I keep looking back and admiring it - and I'm a diver only guy. Really nice - I can definitely understand the value of this one and bet it will only increase in the future |>


It has been unofficially nicknamed the Rising Sun, actually. All the other color variants have official and unofficial nicknames. They are part of the Seiko Spirit Emotions sub-line and the SCVE002 with the red sub-dial is "Passion."










aka "Sunny Side Up," "Rising Sun," "Blue Moon," and "Sunkist."


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> You are concerned about tracking cookies? WUS is infested with these and VerticalScope will sell your user data to anyone who wants it.
> 
> WUS uses Viglink through a vBulletin plugin so they can profit from all the deals you're posting.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the info re: Amazon and eBay links. Otherwise I'm not really inclined to debate this further. Let the mods deal with it if they see fit.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here's a great deal on this Victorinox. It does have a very minor defect on the lug which is visible in one of the pictures. But personally it wouldn't bother me at all and I wish I was in the market for another diver right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See this nice VSA watch is still on the bay. But once you figure in shipping, a Hamilton Khaki King Scuba in black might be of interest. It's $425 on Joma, probably can scare up a $20 coupon using a new email or a different browser. Free shipping vs $20, so pretty much equal pricewise. The Hamilton's a bit dressier in IMHO, however is a 41mm dial vs the Victorinox being 43mm. The Hammie has basically the same ETA movement, but with the day across the top, which some kind of like, along with the date below. I like the symmetry

After waering it a few times, I had sort of let my Hamilton Khaki King Scuba sit a long time. Then I wore it a week or so back and a couple 'watch' buddies commented on how it really pulls off the dressy look of some much pricier Swiss autos. My wife, who forgot I ever had gotten it, asked: "Is that new?"----it looks really nice..."


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Jomashop has Tudor Ranger on steel bracelet BNIB for $2,149.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my. Think I'll probably have to bump off a couple 7-11's to get the extra $800 or so for one of those new Black Bay Heritage divers instead. Look what this site has done to me...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Is there a prize for guessing correctly ?



JakeJD said:


> This. It may be "curated" spam, but it's still just spam. Also, viglinks sets a tracking cookie, so that God-knows-who can add your clicking of those referral links to their tracking profile of you.
> 
> I didn't say it was against rules, I didn't say everyone should stone him, and I didn't say everyone should ignore him. But I'm going to. Don't like it? Guess whether I care.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hamilton X-Wind $799

Code: DMXWIND799

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...6733&AID=10870161&src=AACJ&_requestid=2370300


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Are the numbers on this watch face lumed? I agree this is real nice!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Amazon warehouse has a rather odd looking Android Men's AD651BGPU Tattooed Dragon Automatic Skeletonized Watch used in pristine condition for $111.33. New it shows as - $449.95
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, but since I gave up the drugs, I just wouldn't get the same enjoyment out of it.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jomashop has the 45mm Seiko Neo Classic Alarm Perpetual Chrono (SPC131) for $125 - $5 off with coupon code GOOGLE5 in cart = $120 with free shipping.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Jomashop has the 45mm Seiko Neo Classic Alarm Perpetual Chrono (SPC131) for $125 - $5 off with coupon code GOOGLE5 in cart = $120 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 9756594


The numbers on this model really stand out on the white face and silver case


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

2Deuce2 said:


> The numbers on this model really stand out on the white face and silver case


Indeed. That along with its diameter will make it wear large me thinks. Still, those blue hands and italic font arabic numerals make it look gooood.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Jomashop has the 45mm Seiko Neo Classic Alarm Perpetual Chrono (SPC131) for $125 - $5 off with coupon code GOOGLE5 in cart = $120 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 9756594


Lovely. The features remind me of Seiko's IQ line of the early 1990s.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Citizen eco drive calibre 2100 limited edition is on sale for $740 at Macy's. 30% coupon code JMR4L7 makes the watch $518. Befrugal 6% makes it $*487* before tax. I really really like the look of this watch....

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/?ID=2904903&cm_sp=mew_navigation_bag-_-pdp-_-2904903


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It has been unofficially nicknamed the Rising Sun, actually. All the other color variants have official and unofficial nicknames. They are part of the Seiko Spirit Emotions sub-line and the SCVE002 with the red sub-dial is "Passion."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! I've wanted this one for awhile. And it kills me to know one sold for $150 on the sale forums in March. Gah!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

More Macy's deals. The Hamilton jazzmaster slim auto looks like a good deal. Would be $407 before tax after 30% coupon and 6% befrugal. Here are some of the watches in the sale before discounts.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Quartz, and in gold/brown. But still, this Seiko tonneau model catches my eye. SRK008. $119.71 with coupon code 'XCLSV5'
That seems to beat others by at least $40.

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-mens-watch-srk008.html


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

my.wallet.hates.you.

for that SPC131. thanks!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Heads down. For those looking at Zodiac, all the *sales* prices are up ~$200 (watchstation). No longer a bargain for Swiss automatic divers. :-|

This better be a prelude to incredible black Friday deals on sale items.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Some decent deals on SKX009s from Jet.com using the TRIPLE15 coupon (15% off first three purchases for a new account), though not as good as the price a couple weeks back.

SKX009K2 - $156










Also available on rubber for a dollar more: SKX009K - $157


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Lovely. The features remind me of Seiko's IQ line of the early 1990s.


Also, Seiko's 2016 presage line and the original Laurel



















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inventory Adjusters has a Tissot Couturier automatic chronograph, model T.035.627.11.051.00, for $499.99 -- and it's not listed as a display model.

Nice-looking dressy chrono.

Tissot Couturier Mens Swiss Chrono Automatic Watch T035.627.11.051.00 - Inventory Adjusters


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WoW jacked up their Glycine prices and then added a 40% off coupon code GLYCINE40


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> Jomashop has the 45mm Seiko Neo Classic Alarm Perpetual Chrono (SPC131) for $125 - $5 off with coupon code GOOGLE5 in cart = $120 with free shipping.
> View attachment 9756594


Thanks. I went for the bracelet version for $9 more.

Since I'm here, this seems like a pretty good price for the Bulova Precisionist 98B224 https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B224-Precisionist-Display-Japanese/dp/B00LMMEW5E


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

RyanD said:


> WoW jacked up their Glycine prices and then added a 40% off coupon code GLYCINE40


Folks love a good sale.. LOL


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

RyanD said:


> WoW jacked up their Glycine prices and then added a 40% off coupon code GLYCINE40


Looks like they have the Incursore Auto for $329.99 after coupon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

topper78 said:


> Folks love a good sale.. LOL


There's one Incusore on bracelet that's $549 pre discount which would be around $300 after the discount code and cash back.










Edit: Didn't see previous post

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Since I'm here, this seems like a pretty good price for the Bulova Precisionist 98B224 https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B224-Precisionist-Display-Japanese/dp/B00LMMEW5E[/QUOTE]

Same watch available (refurbished, but mine was in fantastic shape) on Ebay from Watcheshalfprice for $135. That is up from the $119 it was going for when I got mine, but still a little bit of savings over the Amazon listing.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

Inventory Adjusters has a good deal ($157) on this Citizen:








Citizen Eco-Drive Mens Promaster Divers 300M Black Strap Watch BN0085-01E - Inventory Adjusters

One Ebay seller has it for $150 new if you want a slightly better deal.

New Citizen Men&apos;s Eco-Drive BN0085-01E Black Rubber band Eco-Drive Watch 13205091995 | eBay


----------



## priga (Aug 3, 2016)

I've had the Seiko SRP705 at Jomashop for $132.35 with GOOGLE5 up on screen all week. I love the watch, but just can't pull the trigger because of that date window! Should I buy it?

I've never seen an affordable dial with beautiful guillache like that and <$150 for a Seiko auto is hard to beat. I think the window would be OK if it wasn't so close to the 3. It's a Halloween sale so not much time left to decide...

forums.watchuseek.com/f2/white-dial-dress-watch-2700329-7.html


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Fossil Coachman via Ebay & Jomashop, $59.99. Fossil Coachman Stainless Steel Mens Watch CH2565 | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM is offering $20 back for every $100 spent. Not seeing any great deals at the moment though.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Heads down. For those looking at Zodiac, all the *sales* prices are up ~$150 (watchstation). No longer a bargain for Swiss automatic divers. :-|
> 
> This better be a prelude to incredible black Friday deals on sale items.


If you are on their email list they just sent out an extra 30% off code (BOO30) for sale items, which would take the prices down to about where they were before the price went up...However, I hope you are right about the BF sales because I've had my eyes on the Super Sea Wolf for quite some time.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> You are concerned about tracking cookies? WUS is infested with these and VerticalScope will sell your user data to anyone who wants it.
> 
> WUS uses Viglink through a vBulletin plugin so they can profit from all the deals you're posting.
> 
> ...


 *Not* to reopen debate, just to close the loop on this link conversion issue. Maybe its because I'm running Disconnect, and content from viglink shows as having been blocked (the plugin?), but I just tested several Amazon and Ebay links and did not find this result. Ditto with the Touch of Modern link here. All are just direct links. I could whitelist viglinks in Disconnect and test it, but I'm not inclined to go that far. Amazon and Ebay links are sans redirect for me, so I'm satisfied. YMMV.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> If you are on their email list they just sent out an extra 30% off code (BOO30) for sale items, which would take the prices down to about where they were before the price went up...However, I hope you are right about the BF sales because I've had my eyes on the Super Sea Wolf for quite some time.


That makes this Armani automatic STP1-11 only $210. I don't do gold, but it's really nice looking.

EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3019 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks noroadtrippin for this deal. Watches got to me safely and quickly. That factory store really had some beauts.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

MstrDabbles said:


> Thanks noroadtrippin for this deal. Watches got to me safely and quickly. That factory store really had some beauts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 More pics of that blue one, please!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> *Not* to reopen debate, just to close the loop on this link conversion issue. Maybe its because I'm running Disconnect, and content from viglink shows as having been blocked (the plugin?), but I just tested several Amazon and Ebay links and did not find this result. Ditto with the Touch of Modern link here. All are just direct links. I could whitelist viglinks in Disconnect and test it, but I'm not inclined to go that far. Amazon and Ebay links are sans redirect for me, so I'm satisfied. YMMV.


I just installed the Disconnect extension for Chrome and it does indeed remove or block the Viglink redirect. Thanks for the tip, seems to speed up page load as well. Makes this site somewhat usable again.

View attachment 9761418
View attachment 9761378


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

nordwulf said:


> I just installed the Disconnect extension for Chrome and it does indeed remove or block the Viglink redirect. Thanks for the tip, seems to speed up page load as well. Makes this site somewhat usable again.


 Disconnect is awesome. Just remember to whitelist BeFrugal (or ebates) and any vendors you link to from there, even if only temporarily, or it will foul up your cash back.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks, I had not noticed the email.

The cruel reality is that the Super Sea Wolf Skin 53 is still ~$60 more now than it was before all the increased "sale" prices unless that 30% can be stacked with the "insider" %15 discount (can't check, my insider discount code expired).

Was $549 - 15% = *$467*
Now $749 - 30% = $524

The Super Sea Wolf Skin Compressor:

Was $449 - 15% = *$382 <---- This is the original deal I posted here. A sub $400 historic swiss/sapphire/in-house mov. diver.*
Now with "Prices So Low They'll Spook You" $649 - 30% = $454

I guess it's Black Friday or bust. Maybe I just need to save up for that Vulcain Nautical Limited Edition... Warning, not an affordable:

http://www.vulcain-watches.ch/en/collection/all/nautical/70_steel/100159.081L



Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> If you are on their email list they just sent out an extra 30% off code (BOO30) for sale items, which would take the prices down to about where they were before the price went up...However, I hope you are right about the BF sales because I've had my eyes on the Super Sea Wolf for quite some time.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks to NoRoadTrippin, this showed up in my mailbox at work today - thanks again for your efforts on this deal


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

JakeJD said:


> More pics of that blue one, please!




























We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Regarding referral links, I seem to recall moderation chiming in in the past with a dim view.

Checking the Rules & Guidelines I come up with:

2. links to or naming of commercial ventures/websites/pages/content are prohibited unless you are a sponsor

Which I would interpret as it being against the rules to profit from posting on WUS unless you are a paying sponsor. So no referral links.

Please feel free to correct me.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Those Timex really have no business looking so good at that price. Congrats.



MstrDabbles said:


> We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Jomashop has the 45mm Seiko Neo Classic Alarm Perpetual Chrono (SPC131) for $125 - $5 off with coupon code GOOGLE5 in cart = $120 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 9756594


Hey Yogi...thanks for the heads up...Just ordered one!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Undone watches just launched a collaboration with Wus.

See here for the special limited editions:

"WatchUSeek/Undone Watches Limited Edition and 20% Discount

Barry has graciously agreed to offer all WUS members a 20% discount on any Undone Watch order until December 5th 2016. Each order during this promotion period will be delivered before Christmas. Use Coupon Code: WUSXUNDONE

You can secure your WUS/Undone limited edition collaboration watch here: https://www.undone.watch/watch/customize/watchuseek/196-201-195-92-100-203-52 (be sure to use 20% Discount Code: WUSXUNDONE)"

link to original post with pictures: https://www.undone.watch/watch/customize/watchuseek/196-201-195-92-100-203-52

Sorry.... Using my mobile atm and I'm not sure how to quote and link stuff properly.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> Undone watches just launched a collaboration with Wus.
> 
> See here for the special limited editions:
> 
> ...


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Sorry, somehow the above quote got a little messed up....


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

To anyone interested, I am happy to swing by Timex again tomorrow. 

That said...I got left holding more than one watch after people wavered from their original "I'd love to have one if you go back," to not being as interested once the watches were in hand. All but one are gone now so it didn't put me in a terrible spot, but if you want something from here out, I'm gonna ask for a firmer commitment and some amount of a deposit. 

If you have a model number you want me to check on, send it it me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Jet dot com (you'll have to type in the URL on your own, then search for the watch) offers the venerable and beloved Seiko SNK809 for $50 but you can knock it down to $42.50 with a coupon code TRIPLE15










Or buy 5 of them for about $39 per piece -- if you pay with debit card, eschew free returns and use the TRIPLE15 code. (It'll make a huge dent in holiday shopping)


----------



## chewgl (Jun 29, 2014)

Jomashop has a Porsche Design split seconds (a.k.a. rattrapante) automatic chronograph in a titanium case and rubber bracelet; bracelet should be swappable for a standard strap if necessary, and there should be compatible metal bracelets out there too.

Not exactly affordable (although still < $2000), but it's a really good deal for a complication that is rarely seen around here. Not an ugly watch either, especially compared to the other pseudo-affordable rattrapante chronograph from Rado that is also at Jomashop.

$1695, JOMANEW50 takes $50 off, from an original price of almost $12k.









http://www.jomashop.com/porsche-design-watch-6613-10-50-1145.html


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

I, for some reason, like their military specialist white watch but even at 500 after coupon... no! But thanks for the link and info. I think Undone might get interesting in the future...


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

minchomexa said:


> my.wallet.hates.you.
> 
> for that SPC131. thanks!





Skeptical said:


> Thanks. I went for the bracelet version for $9 more.





Sofreto said:


> Hey Yogi...thanks for the heads up...Just ordered one!


Congrats guys! Don't forget to post your wrist shots when your awesome Seikos arrive.

Speaking of wrist shots, I finally got around to taking some pictures of the Movado Circa 0606586 that I ordered some time back; I was holding off on taking the pictures and posting till I got the watch head on a suitable strap, as the OEM strap was dog$hit.
Though the description of the Circa lists the dial as black, I would consider it more as a dark anthracite. Sadly, none of the pictures I took captured its nice color properly. The entire case, two windowed hands, un-signed non-screwdown crown, and the applied Arabic hour numerals all share the same highly reflective polished finish, which makes for a reasonably readable contrast against the anthracite dial, as well as an elegant tie-in for all the metallic surfaces. There is no lume on this watch, which suits its character imo. Unlike the majority of current Movados, this one does not feature the typical dot logo that is synonymous with its brand, and instead features its name below the 12. This difference alone allowed me to consider buying this watch, as I find the dot logo to be a dated design that looks played out. The train track chapter ring, "Swiss Made" designation, and logo are printed in white, and complement the color scheme of the watch.









The sapphire crystal is domed, and contours nicely with the convexing upper surface of the case. Whereas the caseback concaves slightly inward, and is attached via 4 small screws along its perimeter. The subtle concave shape does make the caseback seat more comfortably against the wrist; at least for me. The case has a 3ATM WR rating.









Without the presence of a second hand to remind me that this is a quartz and therefor trigger my sweep envy, I find that looking at the dial is more relaxing with only two hands. Rather than glancing at some level of activity with a constantly moving sweep hand, it feel more like looking at snap shot in time. Coupling that with lack of day and date, the watch can easily be appreciated for its elegant minimalism.









What initially attracted me to the watch was the tonneau case shape. I've been looking for something more along the lines of a PAM homage, but most of those clock in over 42mm. This one was listed as 40mm wide (39mm according to my calipers)x 46mm l2l x 10 mm thick, which is the upper limit of what I'm comfortable with wearing on my 6.5" wrist. If I were to now compare the Circa with another watch, I would say it kinda resembles the Bulova 96B230.









The official listing has the lugs at 20mm, but my calipers put it at 19.3mm. I have a 20mm chromexcel from Lake House Leathers on it now and I looks and fits nice to my eye.









Super soft and well made in America; not bad for $17 shipped. I've got about 6 of these already.









Movados don't get much love on the boards these days, and for the most part, that's justified imo. But there are some Movado gems out there, and I think that this is one of them.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Not a deal but a way to get some money back. Right now, iBotta has a 5% cash back offer for Jet.com if you go through their app then the Jet.com app. Yeah, it is another hoop to go through but the payout is higher than other rebate sites and much faster. They might still have the Seiko SKX009 and Stargate II at a decent price that can be made better with this offer.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These are the nicest field watches I've seen at their price point -- which is $3.23 delivered.

They actually have more color options than this. These are just the ones I thought looked good.

Military Army Men&apos;s Date Canvas Band Stainless Steel Sport Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Heads down. For those looking at Zodiac, all the *sales* prices are up ~$200 (watchstation). No longer a bargain for Swiss automatic divers. :-|
> 
> This better be a prelude to incredible black Friday deals on sale items.


Zodiac Sea Dragon blue on bracelet looks like a decent deal:

ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9907 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Regular: $1,295.00
Sale: $749.99
Shipping: $9.95
Discount: -$9.95
Coupon (BOO30): -$225.00
Total: *$524.99*

Insider 15% off did not stack 

*
​*​








They also have the green on bracelet and a few others.
*
​*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I knew that Touch of Modern promotion would come in handy. Scored a Tudor Advisor for about $2000 net. Over $4000 everywhere else. I checked out one at an AD in Vegas, and they're really nice.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These are the nicest field watches I've seen at their price point -- which is $3.23 delivered.
> 
> They actually have more color options than this. These are just the ones I thought looked good.
> 
> Military Army Men&apos;s Date Canvas Band Stainless Steel Sport Quartz Wrist Watch | eBay


Those are nice looking but I'll wait til Burger King has these at 10 for $1.99 :-d


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These are the nicest field watches I've seen at their price point -- which is $3.23 delivered.
> 
> They actually have more color options than this. These are just the ones I thought looked good.
> 
> ...


I have this one. 22mm lugs and the entire dial is luminous, and crazy bright, but not too long lived. Still, for the money, a heck of a watch.

I did remove the seconds on mine though. It never came close to hitting the mark and it drove me nuts.

I think I paid $0.01 in an auction style listing, and about $2 shipping.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably a good price but I can only think that both that one and the limited edition (82 pieces) were going for $466 just a few days ago (after 15% discount).



ScottmanZ said:


> Zodiac Sea Dragon blue on bracelet looks like a decent deal:
> 
> ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9907 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> 
> ...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm stuck in the same boat-- I think patience will pay off. Regarding the Vulcain- if you like that brand in particular Gemnation item of the day sales have been cycling thru different modes for around $1250 or so..



Relojes said:


> Thanks, I had not noticed the email.
> 
> The cruel reality is that the Super Sea Wolf Skin 53 is still ~$60 more now than it was before all the increased "sale" prices unless that 30% can be stacked with the "insider" %15 discount (can't check, my insider discount code expired).
> 
> ...


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

I like this one too, if you can move up in price a bit - $3.70 shipped.










Fashion Mens Date Military Sports Stainless Steel Analog Quartz Army Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

The white braceleted 40mm quartz Eterna Artena 2520-41-64-0274 is going for $200 at The Watchery shop on ebay. Ebates should bump that down to $190.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is another great deal at ToM. Zenith ChronoMaster triple date moon phase for $2999. 10% CB makes it $2700. $580 back in ToM credit makes it $2120 net. All it needs is a black or brown strap.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ase-automatic-03-1230-410-80-c664gb-pre-owned


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Also, Seiko's 2016 presage line and the original Laurel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see similar DNA in this Seiko quartz chrono. I only WISH it had blue hands, as fuggetabout trying to get a quick read outside on a sunny day...I have a silly penchant for buying watches that look great, but can be a bear to read in real bright light.










http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-chrono-mens-watch-sndc31.html

Hardlex crystal, 40mm case, 'mock crock' calfskin band's an odd size at 19mm

"On sale" at Joma for $99, + $5.99 shipping--I think I paid $79.99 a couple years back, but it's been a nice watch that's worth a $100.

I've found using a new email and/or a different browser and/or payment method, keeps the $20 off Joma coupons coming.

Joma just sent me $50 off a $1000 too--no expiration date. I think they are spying on my Tudor Black Bay Heritage dreams at night...

This---for $2900....










OR--this for ----$4045?










​Before the Tudor went and among other things, added their new 'in house' movement, going from a 38 hour power reserve to 70 hours--exceeding the Omega's 60 hours, the Omega seemed worth the extra. Now, the Tudor looks like a bargain some ways in comparison.

Oh well--not like I can responsibly afford either right now--dream or nightmare?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

A new 🌙 beater. 

















We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but it looks like WatchMann is blowing out their Traser watches at 50% off - https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36

I really enjoy my P6600, and for half price it's a much nicer option than a comparable Luminox, IMO.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> A new  beater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT READ if Timex has crossed your mind---

The crazy, true-life adventures of Norway's most radical billionaire

Timex just has so much going for it and the Waterbury line is a fantastic example. It's a bit long, but this article from Fortune Magazine on the 87 year old unorthodox owner and driving force behind Timex's family scion--Fred Olsen, is a great read. He came up with the first affordable athlete watches ala the Ironman, thought up the Indiglo, the Data Link watch---a whole lot of stuff. At age 20, he decided against college, leaving a life of wealth and privilege to work on a banana boat as a deckhand and engine greaser. It's almost an understatement when they said:

""Given his over-the-top life experiences, maybe it's Olsen, not the bearded adventurer from the Dos Equis beer commercials, who is really "The Most Interesting Man in the World.""

The crazy, true-life adventures of Norway's most radical billionaire


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Here is another great deal at ToM. Zenith ChronoMaster triple date moon phase for $2999. 10% CB makes it $2700. $580 back in ToM credit makes it $2120 net. All it needs is a black or brown strap.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...ase-automatic-03-1230-410-80-c664gb-pre-owned


Add a $7.99 tie for an additional $20 credit - netting a cool $600 even


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

friendofpugs said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but it looks like WatchMann is blowing out their Traser watches at 50% off - https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36
> 
> I really enjoy my P6600, and for half price it's a much nicer option than a comparable Luminox, IMO.


Look who's back! was about to send you a pm lol


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I can see similar DNA in this Seiko quartz chrono. I only WISH it had blue hands, as fuggetabout trying to get a quick read outside on a sunny day...I have a silly penchant for buying watches that look great, but can be a bear to read in real bright light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some good news regarding that watch. I have the black dial version but the lug is 20mm so at least it'll be easy to replace the strap.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't think anyone has posted this or other Joma deals on Hammys in the past few days...if so...well, deal with it.

They have the Khaki King auto for $329 right now. One of those $20 coupons would have you barely over $300. That's about 45 less than Amazon and elsewhere.

One thing to bear in mind is that this is likely on sale because it's the older 40 hour movement that's now being replaced by an 80 hour reserve.










http://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-mens-watch-h64455533.html

I tried it on at my local AD today and it's certainly a great looking watch. I mentioned it to to the boss though and got cussed at after that Seiko Rising Sun purchase earlier in the week. 

ETA: they also have a number of other Hamiltons on sale right now. Through 11/1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thilakbr (Sep 30, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> The white braceleted 40mm quartz Eterna Artena 2520-41-64-0274 is going for $200 at The Watchery shop on ebay[/URL]. Ebates should bump that down to $190.
> View attachment 9764450


Got this beautiful watch on WoW on one of the WATCH Wednesdays for 149$ shipped before any discount sites!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)

Jacobtime has the Hamilton Jazzmaster Day-Date on clearance for $397.50:

http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Hamilt...currency=USD&gclid=COSihP_W_M8CFU5qfgodO5EFLg









Usually goes for closer to $480 (except a couple of weeks ago on eBay, but that was unusual).


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Someone posted a deal on the CCCP Men's CP-7025-03 Monino Analog Display Japanese Automatic Brown Watch earlier for like $65 in Amazon warehouse... just noticed it dropped to $45.32!!! 
The green dial is growing on me and I like that it has the NH35 movement... idk idk idk lol.... linky: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LMZLMSQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ

ToM is selling the watch for $165 new and the pictures make me like it.... i just dont know lol


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I knew that Touch of Modern promotion would come in handy. Scored a Tudor Advisor for about $2000 net. Over $4000 everywhere else. I checked out one at an AD in Vegas, and they're really nice.


Congratulations! I have a thing for mechanical alarms, and an Advisor is one of the few that is missing from my collection. I've been steadfast after an original one, but I just haven't been able to find the fine line between my price and originality requirements. I thought long and hard about a new one from ToM, but then I figured I'd just be searching for an original again in a few months. That thing is a stunner in person though.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

SqualeUSA has 30% off a few watches. Mainly 1521 collection with orange dials and also a 2002 collection with yellow dial. Great watches and if you like orange $630 is a steal for a legit diver with great heritage

Squale Limited Time Close-outs


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I knew that Touch of Modern promotion would come in handy. Scored a Tudor Advisor for about $2000 net. Over $4000 everywhere else. I checked out one at an AD in Vegas, and they're really nice.


I could only get one video to work last time I searched on this watch. Is it supposed to be more of a vibration alarm than sound? I would be very happy if you would post a video when she arrives. 
Congrats! I have always wanted one of these.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nello said:


> I could only get one video to work last time I searched on this watch. Is it supposed to be more of a vibration alarm than sound? I would be very happy if you would post a video when she arrives.
> Congrats! I have always wanted one of these.


I seem to remember it being relatively loud when I tried it in the store, but that has been a while. I had a cheap Chinese alarm watch that was so quiet that it was useless.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is another great deal on ToM. Eterna in-house GMT for $1050. 10% cash back makes it $945. $200 back in credit makes it only $745 net.

They have it in 3 different colors.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Does ToM allow for the credit to be transferred to another account?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Does ToM allow for the credit to transferred to another account?


Not that I am aware of. Also, the credit is valid from Nov 26 to Dec 26 only.

They also have a Martin Braun with an MAB 88 movement made in FM Watchland for under $1100 net.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

crysman2000 said:


> Someone posted a deal on the CCCP Men's CP-7025-03 Monino Analog Display Japanese Automatic Brown Watch earlier for like $65 in Amazon warehouse... just noticed it dropped to $45.32!!!
> The green dial is growing on me and I like that it has the NH35 movement... idk idk idk lol.... linky: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LMZLMSQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ
> 
> ToM is selling the watch for $165 new and the pictures make me like it.... i just dont know lol


Well, if it wasn't you, then someone else snagged it! I was a sucker for the automatic Kashalot diver watch that got so-so reviews. Happened to find one on the bay NWT for $40.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Ayoungentrepreneur said:
> 
> 
> > Does ToM allow for the credit to be transferred to another account?
> ...


That's a shame... Definitely not as great as a traditional 20% off - or even a 10% off IMO.

Thanks for clarifying RyanD.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> That's a shame... Definitely not as great as a traditional 20% off - or even a 10% off IMO.


I value it equivalent to at least 15% off. The odds that ToM will sell something that you can get at least 75% of your money back on is very high. I haven't had any problems finding something good to buy with credits in the past.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Max Bill Chronoscope on massdrop, 1350$.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I think I may have bought the last one because when I search for the 777 again I can't find it on their website. This makes me very glad that I returned the Filson from TJ Maxx a few days ago. Now to wait and see if the J model is any better in terms of alignment than my PADI non J model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Well the GIMP strikes again (Grey-market Inventory Management Problems.......yes you heard it hear first folks!)

I thought I got a great deal on this from Watcheszon, shortly after i ordered they sent an email saying it was out of stock. Do I want to order something else or get a refund. They would wait for my response.

It got caught in my spam filter and I didn't see it for a few days. When I saw the email I c hecked their site and they had 20 or so back in stock but not at that great low price anymore. So i asked if they would just send me the watch now at the original price since they still had my money and it was in stock. Then I get this reply this morning. Now it is a pricing error.....

That darn GIMP is very active these days!



> Hi Sir,
> 
> Thank you for your mail and interest,
> 
> ...


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

WOW has some pretty good deals on various Tissot watches as part of its Black Friday Preview sale.

http://www.worldofwatches.com


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted before but Gemnation have the Alpina Alpiner AL-525S4E6 on sale for $510.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Alpiner-Automatic-AL-525S4E6-40550.html


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

The Timex web site has a 25% off with free ground shipping this weekend with the code FRIENDFAMILY. Watches for Men, Women, Boys, and Girls | Timex

Normally, you can find most Timex models cheaper on Amazon (or elsewhere) than on their site, but the 25% off at least gets some models down into the Amazon price ranges (but nowhere near the bargains that a previous poster found at the Timex outlet store in Little Rock). Depending on what you're looking for, YMMV.

They do have some pretty fantastic looking Waterbury models lately (as some of the readers of this thread have been pleased to discover). Here's one of mine:


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

WoW has the Bulova 262Khz Military on leather for $99.99 - $10 w/ code FALL10 = $89.99. WoW has bumped their BeFrugal cash back to 11%, so that brings it down to $80.09.

Men's Classic Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nek said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but Gemnation have the Alpina Alpiner AL-525S4E6 on sale for $510.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner Automatic Men's Watch Model: AL-525S4E6


ToM has it on a bracelet for $519 + $52 cash back + $100 in store credit. That makes it $367 net.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...date-automatic-al525s4e6b-tm732-c-2015-unworn


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Do bear in mind that there are reports of extremely short battery life and movement failure with these. Mine both stopped working after about 5 months and another member reported his watch still not working after battery replacement.


WorthTheWrist said:


> These are the nicest field watches I've seen at their price point -- which is $3.23 delivered.
> 
> They actually have more color options than this. These are just the ones I thought looked good.
> 
> ...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

So does anyone know what is up with the Oris swiss automatic watches on EBAY - the vintage ones that sell for around $20-30 including shipping. I know the dials are repainted- and they are only 35mm - but I bought one and it just came in and I can't really believe how nice it is...... did they just ship millions of this size/style of watch into India over the years to make it a throw-away ? Cheap enough for someone to fix- re-dial -and ship all for $20

evergreenwatches2015 | eBay


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The watch in your photo appears to have the case of a very famous Indian watch. I don't think an automatic movement would fit in this case: there wouldn't be room for the rotor.


patrolmi said:


> So does anyone know what is up with the Oris swiss automatic watches on EBAY - the vintage ones that sell for around $20-30 including shipping. I know the dials are repainted- and they are only 35mm - but I bought one and it just came in and I can't really believe how nice it is...... did they just ship millions of this size/style of watch into India over the years to make it a throw-away ? Cheap enough for someone to fix- re-dial -and ship all for $20
> 
> evergreenwatches2015 | eBay


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

> The annual median per capita income in India stood at $616


Check the negative eBay feedback for this seller.

I am sure you can figure out these are not genuine vintage Oris watches.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> ToM has it on a bracelet for $519 + $52 cash back + $100 in store credit. That makes it $367 net.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...date-automatic-al525s4e6b-tm732-c-2015-unworn


No, it's $467 net. The next watch you buy using the store credit makes THAT watch the net price. You can't apply it to this one. It's fuzzy math.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The hilarious - and ridiculous - thing is that ebay call this a "TOP-RATED" seller"!



nordwulf said:


> eBay feedback for this seller: eBay Feedback Profile for evergreenwatches2015
> 
> I am sure you can figure out these are not genuine vintage Oris watches.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> The hilarious - and ridiculous - thing is that ebay call this a "TOP-RATED" seller"!


They are top _rated_. The ratings just aren't very good.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > ToM has it on a bracelet for $519 + $52 cash back + $100 in store credit. That makes it $367 net.
> ...


By that rationale, BeFrugal and other CB services shouldn't be factored in the net price because they may take up to 3 months to release the funds...


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hodinkee is having a 15% off sale through Oct 31 with the coupon code HAPPYHALLOWEEN! -- good on straps but not watches. I've been wanting to add a couple of nice straps before the end of the year. I've only been on this board since the Spring -- for those of you who remember last year, did any of the higher end strap makers or retailers like SNPR, Gunny Straps, Bas and Lokes, etc. offer Black Friday or holiday discounts?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> By that rationale, BeFrugal and other CB services shouldn't be factored in the net price because they may take up to 3 months to release the funds...


 Not quite. You don't have to buy something else through BeFrugal, or the vendor, to get that money. You just have to wait. To get the ToM credit, you have to buy the thing today, and then the thing later, to which the credit will apply. KoT is correct -- you are "buying" a discount on your next purchase.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> No, it's $467 net. The next watch you buy using the store credit makes THAT watch the net price. You can't apply it to this one. It's fuzzy math.


It's easy enough to convert the credit into cash. Takes a tiny amount of effort on your part.

I can't believe this Vulcain Golden Voice is still available. If my credit from my Tudor was already available I might grab it. Under $1100 "net" and very nice looking.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> By that rationale, BeFrugal and other CB services shouldn't be factored in the net price because they may take up to 3 months to release the funds...


No, that's terrible logic. You get that money back for the watch itself. It's still cash back to you for the purchase.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

JakeJD said:


> Not quite. You don't have to buy something else through BeFrugal, or the vendor, to get that money. You just have to wait. To get the ToM credit, you have to buy the thing today, and then the thing later, to which the credit will apply. KoT is correct -- you are "buying" a discount on your next purchase.


I knew there was a reason I liked you.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful Seiko Solar for $108.99 at The Watchery (this price without cashback) using coupon FALLTW10.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=342892


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Not quite. You don't have to buy something else through BeFrugal, or the vendor, to get that money. You just have to wait. To get the ToM credit, you have to buy the thing today, and then the thing later, to which the credit will apply. KoT is correct -- you are "buying" a discount on your next purchase.


You're absolutely correct that CB and ToM credits differ substantially. I simply wanted to point out that the delay on CB exists and while you have a future cash benefit your cash out on the sale at the time of the sale is your net.

I might be looking at this like the accountant and not deal hunter, but the net amount is the invoice amount after discounts. CB is like a merchant rebate that would only reflect on the broad perspective (think income statement) not individual invoices. Think credit card rewards vs a vendor discount.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Robangel said:


> GREAT READ if Timex has crossed your mind---
> 
> The crazy, true-life adventures of Norway's most radical billionaire
> 
> ...


That is a great read - thanks for the link!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> ToM has it on a bracelet for $519 + $52 cash back + $100 in store credit. That makes it $367 net.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...date-automatic-al525s4e6b-tm732-c-2015-unworn


Their bracelets are really nice too.Cost you a ton more later on to get the proper brand one, Alpina clasp and all. Meanwhile, there's a ton of affordable aftermarket bands and strap options for later on.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Deleted, this is so off topic. Sorry, all.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A quick heads-up: WoW has started reducing the prices on SOME of their Glycine's again....and the price reductions are still compatible with the "GLYCINE40" 40% off coupon! Assuming it actually ships (it says I got the last one), I just picked up the blue Airman GMT for (net of) $467.25 after 11% BeFrugal cash back (but also before state tax). Men's Airman Automatic GMT Blue Genuine Leather Black and Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Moved this one to a Hirsch Duke and loving it all the more. Thank you HUISABH thread


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> A quick heads-up: WoW has started reducing the prices on SOME of their Glycine's again....and the price reductions are still compatible with the "GLYCINE40" 40% off coupon! Assuming it actually ships (it says I got the last one), I just picked up the blue Airman GMT for (net of) $467.25 after 11% BeFrugal cash back (but also before state tax). Men's Airman Automatic GMT Blue Genuine Leather Black and Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


Thank you for the headsup. I placed an order for another Glycine. Let's see what happens. It's hard to find the Glycines on the site.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

dumberdrummer said:


> A quick heads-up: WoW has started reducing the prices on SOME of their Glycine's again....and the price reductions are still compatible with the "GLYCINE40" 40% off coupon! Assuming it actually ships (it says I got the last one), I just picked up the blue Airman GMT for (net of) $467.25 after 11% BeFrugal cash back (but also before state tax). Men's Airman Automatic GMT Blue Genuine Leather Black and Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


Crap, one of you just swiped that last Combat 6 out from my grasp, didn't you?! Didn't you?! :-d Good job, because you got a killer deal!


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Crap, one of you just swiped that last Combat 6 out from my grasp, didn't you?! Didn't you?! :-d Good job, because you got a killer deal!


I had that one in my cart too but i hadn't gone to the site via BF yet. Removed it and couldn't add it back


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

This one's for the big boys and for people that aren't boycotting CWard from their buying options. They're having another sale on XL straps. Their size charts say an XL fits wrists 7.9" to a whopping 9.5"! Various 18-20mm on leather only: https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/straps

On the other end of the spectrum, can anyone recommend straps that fit smaller wrists? Aftermarket or oem?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Can any of you who bought the SRP777J turtle last week from watcheszon confirm that your order was fulfilled at the $210 price? My order was cancelled first for an out of stock issue and second for pricing error.

Thanks,

VWG



valuewatchguy said:


> Well the GIMP strikes again (Grey-market Inventory Management Problems.......yes you heard it hear first folks!)
> 
> I thought I got a great deal on this from Watcheszon, shortly after i ordered they sent an email saying it was out of stock. Do I want to order something else or get a refund. They would wait for my response.
> 
> ...


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Crap, one of you just swiped that last Combat 6 out from my grasp, didn't you?! Didn't you?! :-d Good job, because you got a killer deal!


I had the combat 6 in my cart as well. When I tried to check out it gave me an error stating no quantity available. I also missed it!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jaeva said:


> That is a great read - thanks for the link!


You're welcome! I don't usually save stuff like that, but the guy's a great example that you don't have to absolutely go to college, follow a set form of logic, nor the expectations of others to achieve satisfaction and success. (Not that they always go together) Anyways--I pull it out from time to time.

The crazy, true-life adventures of Norway's most radical billionaire The crazy, true-life adventures of Norway's most radical billionaire

But I take away something new each time I read it. Last night, I realized that him having invented the first Ironman Triathalon watch in the mid 80's and twenty some years ago, the Data-Link watch (co-developed with Microsoft--a company founded by another college drop out) and the Indiglo--first watches to bring electric light--he was on the road to the then pretty much unknown '"Smart Watch", without abandoning the overall construct of watches as we've come to know and love them.

I know we've been on a bit of a 'Timex roll' here lately--espec. thanks to 'Noroadtrippin's' great Timex deals, w/ extra nice measures to access such, but--I should've put this on a Timex thread instead.....


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Moved this one to a Hirsch Duke and loving it all the more. Thank you HUISABH thread ;-)


That's so cool. Somehow, it fits the phrase "It's old--but it's new" perfectly. Well done!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

studiompd said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, can anyone recommend straps that fit smaller wrists? Aftermarket or oem?


Lake House will make them any size or length you need.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> A quick heads-up: WoW has started reducing the prices on SOME of their Glycine's again....and the price reductions are still compatible with the "GLYCINE40" 40% off coupon! Assuming it actually ships (it says I got the last one), I just picked up the blue Airman GMT for (net of) $467.25 after 11% BeFrugal cash back (but also before state tax). Men's Airman Automatic GMT Blue Genuine Leather Black and Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


That makes this Airman a really great deal. Under $760 after the coupon and cash back. 3 left in stock.

Men's Airman Automatic Multi-Function Blue Genuine Leather & Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Lake House will make them any size or length you need.


Thanks yogi!


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> A quick heads-up: WoW has started reducing the prices on SOME of their Glycine's again....and the price reductions are still compatible with the "GLYCINE40" 40% off coupon! Assuming it actually ships (it says I got the last one), I just picked up the blue Airman GMT for (net of) $467.25 after 11% BeFrugal cash back (but also before state tax). Men's Airman Automatic GMT Blue Genuine Leather Black and Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


Thanks for the heads-up. Bought 2 Airmans.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I was tempted by this one, but more so because of "the deal" than anything else. It's certainly unique and not ugly by any means, but I'm just not feelin' it. I can't quite put my finger on why, though?



RyanD said:


> That makes this Airman a really great deal. Under $760 after the coupon and cash back. 3 left in stock.
> 
> Men's Airman Automatic Multi-Function Blue Genuine Leather & Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> I was tempted by this one, but more so because of "the deal" than anything else. It's certainly unique and not ugly by any means, but I'm just not feelin' it. I can't quite put my finger on why, though?


Same. Maybe it's the red date on the blue dial? The black version looks a bit better.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks to whomever posted the Ashford 6% Ebates rebate and 20% off anything coupon. I landed piece with a polarizing design that I've watched for a while. It arrives Monday. Here is the article that sparked my interest: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-unbreakable-allure-of-the-rado-diastar


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> I'm just not feelin' it. I can't quite put my finger on why, though?


The 47mm diameter?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You're very welcome!



RBLAINE said:


> Thanks to whomever posted the Ashford 6% Ebates rebate and 20% off anything coupon. I landed piece with a polarizing design that I've watched for a while. It arrives Monday. Here is the article that sparked my interest: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-unbreakable-allure-of-the-rado-diastar


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Hamilton X-Wind $799
> 
> Code: DMXWIND799
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...6733&AID=10870161&src=AACJ&_requestid=2370300


Damn you, Robotaz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

What's the best price recently on the Eterna Monterey GMT? So hard keeping track of all these deals. :blush:


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Uatu said:


> What's the best price recently on the Eterna Monterey GMT? So hard keeping track of all these deals. :blush:


I think it was around $349


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> Thanks to whomever posted the Ashford 6% Ebates rebate and 20% off anything coupon. I landed piece with a polarizing design that I've watched for a while. It arrives Monday. Here is the article that sparked my interest: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-unbreakable-allure-of-the-rado-diastar


Have I missed a 20% off coupon? Something that takes the DiaStars down in the $300 range?


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Uatu said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best price recently on the Eterna Monterey GMT? So hard keeping track of all these deals. :blush:
> ...


Thanks.

The seller "thewatchery" on ebay has the Eterna Monterey GMT for $339. Says there are only a few left.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

these gecko straps are amazing, soft and supple. Highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> I think it was around $349


This should be it, I got mine for $350 minus $30 coupon but I had to return it, it just appears quite tiny, and was running a bit slow, about 13 sec/day, it is a truly lovely watch though, if you like them smaller.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> It's easy enough to convert the credit into cash. Takes a tiny amount of effort on your part.
> 
> I can't believe this Vulcain Golden Voice is still available. If my credit from my Tudor was already available I might grab it. Under $1100 "net" and very nice looking.


Somebody snagged it...

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> RBLAINE said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to whomever posted the Ashford 6% Ebates rebate and 20% off anything coupon. I landed piece with a polarizing design that I've watched for a while. It arrives Monday. Here is the article that sparked my interest: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-unbreakable-allure-of-the-rado-diastar
> ...


Probably. That coupon was site-wide and actually worked on sale items as dummerdrummer pointed out.

I was focused on the 1962 LE, and I didn't really expect the coupon to work. I tested the coupon in the cart, it worked, I ordered.

That code was only active for a few days, but it may be something to watch for in the next couple months.

Some decent Diastar coupons regularly appear on dealmoon.com too.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Check the negative eBay feedback for this seller.
> 
> I am sure you can figure out these are not genuine vintage Oris watches.


Right now I see that-- man they have sold a ton of them-- and the dial really is neat. It must be a chinese movement inside. But for $20 I guess you can't expect much. I will report how long it lasts.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

eljay said:


> The 47mm diameter?


Big watch... small movement. Date and two small dials are to close to center. At least for my liking.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SKX009 on jubilee available again at Jet.com for $143 after coupon TRIPLE15 (first three purchases on new account):

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> SKX009 on jubilee available again at Jet.com for $143 after coupon TRIPLE15 (first three purchases on new account):
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e


Thanks for posting! I need it to sell out soon. My resolve will not last much longer...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> SKX009 on jubilee available again at Jet.com for $143 after coupon TRIPLE15 (first three purchases on new account):
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e]


I can't see anything, nor can I search for anything. Presumably this website is completely broken if you're not in the USA?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

FWIW, I just got one of these 009s from Jet and it appears the ability to set the day and date is broken. I can't find any setting on the stem that allows me to adjust them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Thanks yogi!


My short straps from Crown & Buckle are much nicer than my Lakehouse Leathers straps. They're also twice as expensive but C&B is the only quality short strap I've found so far.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> I can't see anything, nor can I search for anything. Presumably this website is completely broken if you're not in the USA?


I think jet.com is geoblocked for us Aussies.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

boze said:


> My short straps from Crown & Buckle are much nicer than my Lakehouse Leathers straps. They're also twice as expensive but C&B is the only quality short strap I've found so far.


C&B doesn't seem to do short straps in 20mm width...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> SKX009 on jubilee available again at Jet.com for $143 after coupon TRIPLE15 (first three purchases on new account):
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e


damn you

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

Techme said:


> I think jet.com is geoblocked for us Aussies.


Norwegians also=(

Sent fra min SM-T550 via Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> FWIW, I just got one of these 009s from Jet and it appears the ability to set the day and date is broken. I can't find any setting on the stem that allows me to adjust them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another member reported the 009s he got from jet.com had bezel and/or hour/minute alignment issues, which are more traditional Seiko SKX problems. The day/date adjustments should be one pull out as you'd expect; sounds like you got a dud. FWIW, the 009 I got a couple weeks back had one of the better bezel alignments I've received amongst many SKX purchases.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> FWIW, I just got one of these 009s from Jet and it appears the ability to set the day and date is broken. I can't find any setting on the stem that allows me to adjust them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another member reported the 009s he got from jet.com had bezel and/or hour/minute alignment issues, which are more traditional Seiko SKX problems. The day/date adjustments should be one pull out as you'd expect; sounds like you got a dud. FWIW, the 009 I got a couple weeks back had one of the better bezel alignments I've received amongst many SKX purchases.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford Code added: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
>  
> CodeDisc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkImageCustSDSPORT279-$0$27910/29Movado Men's Junior Sport Watch $279 Free ShippingAllAFFANMO1499-$0$149910/29Get Armand Nicolet Men's M02 Complete Calendar Watch Model 9642B-2-Ag-M9140 Retail $6,000 Special $1,499 Free Shipping, Ends 11/02/16
> Hyperlink
> ...


The Rado and Hamilton are both great deals. I have owned the Rado and the chrono version of the Hamilton.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Alpina sale at ToM

$439.99 + 10% CB + $80 in store credit = $316


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Congrats guys! Don't forget to post your wrist shots when your awesome Seikos arrive.
> 
> Speaking of wrist shots, I finally got around to taking some pictures of the Movado Circa 0606586 that I ordered some time back; I was holding off on taking the pictures and posting till I got the watch head on a suitable strap, as the OEM strap was dog$hit.
> Though the description of the Circa lists the dial as black, I would consider it more as a dark anthracite. Sadly, none of the pictures I took captured its nice color properly. The entire case, two windowed hands, un-signed non-screwdown crown, and the applied Arabic hour numerals all share the same highly reflective polished finish, which makes for a reasonably readable contrast against the anthracite dial, as well as an elegant tie-in for all the metallic surfaces. There is no lume on this watch, which suits its character imo. Unlike the majority of current Movados, this one does not feature the typical dot logo that is synonymous with its brand, and instead features its name below the 12. This difference alone allowed me to consider buying this watch, as I find the dot logo to be a dated design that looks played out. The train track chapter ring, "Swiss Made" designation, and logo are printed in white, and complement the color scheme of the watch.
> ...


Nice 
Sorry... where can these be bought from?

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi.. jet.com already out of 009's. But what gives here, with respect to 'duds'... are we just hearing about the duds, and not the great buys? Are these sellers gathering up returns and selling them? Is this a GM risk in general, or are we seeing Seiko QC statistics in action?
Or yet another option, end user operation understanding (no offense implied). I'm just trying to understand how this/these market(s) work.
Thanks,
Regards
Ed


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

nyonya said:


> C&B doesn't seem to do short straps in 20mm width...


I'm guessing that's their most popular width. Check for restocks in November or try a PM to CrownAndBuckle.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

eddiegee said:


> Hi.. jet.com already out of 009's. But what gives here, with respect to 'duds'... are we just hearing about the duds, and not the great buys? Are these sellers gathering up returns and selling them? Is this a GM risk in general, or are we seeing Seiko QC statistics in action?
> Or yet another option, end user operation understanding (no offense implied). I'm just trying to understand how this/these market(s) work.
> Thanks,
> Regards
> Ed


Bezel and chapter dial alignment issues are pretty common with the SKX series (and some other Seiko divers) regardless of the source. The non-functioning day/date is not common. I suspect given the prices at which these are being sold we might be seeing returns or store displays, but the one I got looked new and didn't have any of these issues.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Didn't see this posted...*Citizen BY0100-51H $229 or maybe even $218 delivered *from Shnoop. Although this doesn't quite match the recent clearance deals from TJ Maxx, still a very a good price for a new Citizen A-T radio controlled watch. When I was on the webpage, a pop-up appeared offering a 5% discount if I entered my email address.

https://www.shnoop.com/home/5393-citizen-chrono-time-a-t-eco-drive-grey-dial-stainless-steel-men-s-watch.html

As stated in previous posts, feel the A-T watches are one of the best watch values available. It may not have the personality or that special place in the heart that an automatic may have and definitely does not satisfy the horophile's appetite for active and direct interaction but simply delivers accurate date and time to the split second for the life of the watch. Setting the aesthetics aside, the watch is almost boringly perfect to a fault.

Features and Specs:

Brand: Citizen
Series: Chrono-Time A-T
Model: BY0100-51H
Gender: Men's
Movement: Japan Movt
Engine: Eco-Drive H610, Atomic Timekeeping
Case Size: 44 mm
Case Thickness: 16 mm
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Crown: Screw Down
Case Shape: Round
Bezel: Fixed Stainless Steel showing Tachymeter Markings
Dial Type: Analog
Dial Color: Grey
Crystal: Scratch Resistant Sapphire
Hands: Silver-tone
Second Markers: Arabic Numerals mark the 3, 6, 9 and 12 o'clock positions. Minute Markers around the outer rim
Dial Markers: Index
Sub Dials: Three - 60 Second, 60 Minute and 24 Hours
Luminiscence: Hands and Markers
Band Material: Stainless Steel
Band Length: 7.5 inches
Clasp: Fold Over with Safety Release
Water Resistance: 200 meters / 660 feet
Calendar: Date display at the 4 o'clock position


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I was tempted by this one, but more so because of "the deal" than anything else. It's certainly unique and not ugly by any means, but I'm just not feelin' it. I can't quite put my finger on why, though?


Me either - maybe the location of the date window?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> Well, if it wasn't you, then someone else snagged it! I was a sucker for the automatic Kashalot diver watch that got so-so reviews. Happened to find one on the bay NWT for $40.


Yeap I missed out due to indecision and of course the moment I posted the deal it was gone in less than 5 mins. I got instant regret and ended up getting it from ToM since I couldn't stop thinking of the watch. Maybe it was the crazy deal that made me look at that watch for a while... oh well. Never owned a Russian inspired watch... we will see


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Momo Design with Unitas/ETA 6497 for $174.99 after code EXTRA50. 11% cash back makes it $155.74. People here said these were a great deal at >$250 a few months ago.

SOLD OUT. You're welcome lurkers! 

Men's LE Evo Mechanical Stainless Steel Grey and Titanium-Tone Dial | World of Watches










Seiko quartz for $34.19 with code EXTRA50. Cash back makes it $30.34.

Men's 42 mm Gold-Tone Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial Gold-Tone SS | World of Watches


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Restocked


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

mr mash said:


> Nice
> Sorry... where can these be bought from?


Thanks. Ashford recently had this, the black one, on sale for $300, but they accepted my offer of $250. It's currently listed at $400 on their site. They also have the white version (0606587) for the same price. I think the white version would look stunning on a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> To anyone interested, I am happy to swing by Timex again tomorrow.
> 
> That said...I got left holding more than one watch after people wavered from their original "I'd love to have one if you go back," to not being as interested once the watches were in hand. All but one are gone now so it didn't put me in a terrible spot, but if you want something from here out, I'm gonna ask for a firmer commitment and some amount of a deposit.
> 
> ...


TW2P44500DH.

TW2P44400

Check to see if they have these two models ,they are the yacht timers.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I knew that Touch of Modern promotion would come in handy. Scored a Tudor Advisor for about $2000 net. Over $4000 everywhere else. I checked out one at an AD in Vegas, and they're really nice.


More pics pls, and is the offer still available

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Wowsers, ToM had an Alpina Manufacturer Chronograph for $700! Of course it's sold out but holy cow, and that price is before cashback and $20 per $100 credit. Someone got a steal.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> Wowsers, ToM had an Alpina Manufacturer Chronograph for $700! Of course it's sold out but holy cow, and that price is before cashback and $20 per $100 credit. Someone got a steal.


Probably the wrong description. ToM gets their model numbers and descriptions crossed sometimes.

How about this Seiko for $9.44?

Men's Neo Classic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

World of Watches has the Oris Artix GT auto for $629. If ya add in the 20% off coupon WoW has floating around and the 11% cash back from befrugal, you can get a true Swiss auto with rich heritage and amazing quality for $435 delivered

Men's Artix GT Automatic Black Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> World of Watches has the Oris Artix GT auto for $629. If ya add in the 20% off coupon WoW has floating around and the 11% cash back from befrugal, you can get a true Swiss auto with rich heritage and amazing quality for $435 delivered
> 
> Men's Artix GT Automatic Black Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


Condition is like new. Still a pretty good deal tho


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

what is the coupon? only one I keep in mind was about WED?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph for $114.99 after code EXTRA50. Looks more like a Movado than a Citizen.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/brand...-stainless-steel-white-dial-ss-cit-at2240-51a


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Probably the wrong description. ToM gets their model numbers and descriptions crossed sometimes.


The model number, description, and picture all check out to be the in-house chronograph flyback from Alpina. So bummed I missed it!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Momo Design with Unitas/ETA 6497 for $174.99 after code EXTRA50. 11% cash back makes it $155.74. People here said these were a great deal at >$250 a few months ago.
> 
> Men's LE Evo Mechanical Stainless Steel Grey and Titanium-Tone Dial | World of Watches


1 left in stock.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RTea said:


> The model number, description, and picture all check out to be the in-house chronograph flyback from Alpina. So bummed I missed it!


AL-760 movement ---> in-house

Any Alpina or FC movement with the weird 31 digit date hand is in-house.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Condition is like new. Still a pretty good deal tho


They have the Artix and Williams F1 for about the same price


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

redtissot said:


> TW2P44500DH.
> 
> TW2P44400
> 
> ...


How 'bout "please" and "thank you". You should be polite to someone offering a favor.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

Victorinox Swiss Army Base Camp Black Dial Men's Watch 241462

$67.18 Amazon Lightning deal

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

City74 said:


> World of Watches has the Oris Artix GT auto for $629. If ya add in the 20% off coupon WoW has floating around and the 11% cash back from befrugal, you can get a true Swiss auto with rich heritage and amazing quality for $435 delivered
> 
> Men's Artix GT Automatic Black Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


Could you please let us know what the 20% off wow coupon is that you posted was available?


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon have the 45mm Red Line RL-18000-01RD1 for $30.95 + $7.41 delivery. According to Camel the price was $80.00 not long ago. Only 3 in stock.









There are some recent price drops on a few Casios also, there is a post on Ozbargain about it.
Including the Casio G-Shock GD110-1 for $57.50 + $6.34 delivery.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Redback said:


> View attachment 9783074


Not to take away from the deal, but I want to say a few words about negative display Casio watches to whoever is unfamiliar with them:

I purchased a negative display G-SHOCK locally and even observed it in person before paying, but after sometime I noticed that I had to bring the watch too close to my face to read it.. They're sure look cool but they are nowhere as contrast and legible as normal positive displays, especially in low light.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

World Of Watches has the Bulova Accutron II Snorkel #96B210 for *$125 *after coupon *FALL10 *and befrugal's %11 cashback.
I've never seen this color dip below ~$140. It's actually the current lowest price at $150 online without the discount/cb from WoW.

Note: There may be better discount coupons for WoW but *FALL10 *is the best coupon on _BeFrugal's WoW page._
*
LINK HERE*


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I purchased a negative display G-SHOCK locally and even observed it in person before paying, but after sometime I noticed that I had to bring the watch too close to my face to read it.. They're sure look cool but they are nowhere as contrast and legible as normal positive displays, especially in low light.


Totally agree, I bought a Skmei 1134 blue negative display for under $10.00 just to try it out.
You can get them here for $5.91 (AU$7.79) delivered. These are pretty good for what you pay.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

20% mailer coupon is not applicable on preowned or store display.



City74 said:


> World of Watches has the Oris Artix GT auto for $629. If ya add in the 20% off coupon WoW has floating around and the 11% cash back from befrugal, you can get a true Swiss auto with rich heritage and amazing quality for $435 delivered
> 
> Men's Artix GT Automatic Black Rubber and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches





ebtromba said:


> Condition is like new. Still a pretty good deal tho





bofff said:


> what is the coupon? only one I keep in mind was about WED?





Canyon55 said:


> Could you please let us know what the 20% off wow coupon is that you posted was available?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> They also have a long-running 10% off code WATCHUSEEK. Sometimes I even remember to use it...
> 
> Speaking of quality, I'm currently awaiting one of their house brand oyster bracelets. I'll give it a little review when it arrives.


https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-oyster-replacement-watch-strap.php

The quality seems reasonable considering the price (~US$30 delivered), but isn't anything amazing. It uses split pins where you might find screws in similarly priced bracelets elsewhere. There are only three permanent links at each end, which is good news as it should accommodate almost any wrist size.

I ordered the model with polished centre links to match the OEM endlinks of the Fortis 597.20.71. With its 9.0 mm wide centre links it fits perfectly and the grain of the brushing is practically identical. The polished links have a slight pillow shape and rippled surface that belie its cost, and they pick up scratches very easily. This model also has polished outer faces and the edges are well defined. There are some _almost_ sharp edges here.

There's noticeably more play between the links than you'd see in a good quality OEM bracelet, but the gaps aren't large enough to catch any arm hairs. The clasp mechanism is stamped from fairly thin sheet. There is also a lot of play when open but it closes tightly and cleanly. As with many clasps of this design and construction the bracelet will rattle against it a bit if you're using the inner micro-adjustment holes, of which there are only four, spaced fairly widely.

So a cheap bracelet, but still a fairly solid one. You might be able to do a bit better on the various internet tat bazaars but it's still probably a bit of a lottery at this price level. At 1/8th of the price of the OEM Fortis bracelet, I can't complain much.

Incidentally the 20mm curved endlinks provided with the bracelet fit the Tisell 40mm Pilot without modification. As shown in the attached images they don't sit perfectly flush with the lugs, but they're otherwise snug against the case. The fully brushed model would be a decent choice for this watch although it would turn out fairly chunky given the thickness of the links.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> World Of Watches has the Bulova Accutron II Snorkel #96B210 for *$125 *after coupon *FALL10 *and befrugal's %11 cashback.
> I've never seen this color dip below ~$140. It's actually the current lowest price at $150 online without the discount/cb from WoW.
> 
> Note: There may be better discount coupons for WoW but *FALL10 *is the best coupon on _BeFrugal's WoW page._
> ...


Tried to place an order but the $63 shipping to Canada made me back off. Really wanted one but the shipping cost is bloody ridiculous.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Are there any decent deals on G Steel GTDT110s out there? I've a hankering to go upscale and solar with my next G. Though, I'm attempting to prevent it from being my most expensive watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Tried to place an order but the $63 shipping to Canada made me back off. Really wanted one but the shipping cost is bloody ridiculous.


Wow, I feel you, same cost to ship to EU...


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

jeacock said:


> How 'bout "please" and "thank you". You should be polite to someone offering a favor.


Apologies, I'm on my sick bed and so forgot my manners. Please mate. Thanks

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I missed the sub $200 Hamilton handwind, I missed the sub $200 Momo LE handwind.

All sapphire-equipped, 6497-powered sub $200 handwind deals welcomed!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Tried to place an order but the $63 shipping to Canada made me back off. Really wanted one but the shipping cost is bloody ridiculous.





Sarosto said:


> Wow, I feel you, same cost to ship to EU...


There are many USA shipment forwarding services that gives you personalized US address so you could ship to USA then forward your shipments internationally to your location for reasonable cost. I use this method all the time.

Here are a few websites off the top of my head.. There are more if you googled. They have different pricing and rules so pick what suites you best:

shipito.com
mymallbox.com
4-ship.com

These services are good for inexpensive watches. Anything higher than $250 for example and I wouldn't feel comfortable with anyone handling it as they tend to make mistakes from personal experience. They always compensate though, but it's a headache when it happens.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

Maratac SR-9015L with Bracelet $289.

https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Anybody looking for an inexpensive dress watch? $20 on lightning deal with Prime right now.









Was $26 before the lightning deal, I'm considering a black dial for a cheap quick watch fix / future watch corpse for my workbench.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

jeacock said:


> Maratac SR-9015L with Bracelet $289.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo
> 
> View attachment 9786818


Very nice sub


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

2Deuce2 said:


> Very nice sub


Definitely not a sub. Not even close. Not even trying to be. Just a nice dive watch.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Gemnatioh has this nice Ball for $1150 but they put a wrong photoshop pic showing an extra pusher on the side of the case :think:










Ball Engineer Master II Diver Men's Watch Model: DM1020A-SAJBKGR


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

jeacock said:


> Maratac SR-9015L with Bracelet $289.
> 
> https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo
> 
> View attachment 9786818


I've wanted a Maratac dive watch forever. 
I'm totally ok with the 10ATM -- but this one is way too big for me.

14.5mm Thick & 46.2 mm Diameter Case


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

I depend on a date way too much to justify a maratac, had the chance to look at one without buying and it's a solid beautiful watch.... without a date!!


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Definitely not a sub. Not even close. Not even trying to be. Just a nice dive watch.


Just a quick mistype by me


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

boze said:


> My short straps from Crown & Buckle are much nicer than my Lakehouse Leathers straps. They're also twice as expensive but C&B is the only quality short strap I've found so far.





nyonya said:


> C&B doesn't seem to do short straps in 20mm width...


Bummer



beefyt said:


> I've wanted a Maratac dive watch forever.
> I'm totally ok with the 10ATM -- but this one is way too big for me.
> 
> 14.5mm Thick & 46.2 mm Diameter Case


 The SR3 Mid might be what you're after at 40 x 45 x 13, which fit great on my small wrist. My only gripe was the bezel teeth could use a little more finishing to take the edge off. Wait til county com puts them on sale or sometimes they show up on massdrop.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

So , then I can wear it to a Dive Bar ?



Keeper of Time said:


> Definitely not a sub. Not even close. Not even trying to be. Just a nice dive watch.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

(Null)


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

beefyt said:


> I've wanted a Maratac dive watch forever.
> I'm totally ok with the 10ATM -- but this one is way too big for me.
> 
> 14.5mm Thick & 46.2 mm Diameter Case


Yep. I much prefer the mid diver. Great 40mm option.


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

DOM Brand Mens Luxury Tungsten Carbide Silver Quartz Wrist Watch $47 w/Prime








To interesting to pass up!

Amazon lightening deal.


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Yep. I much prefer the mid diver. Great 40mm option.


I really want the mid. Unfortunately it's going for $489.


----------



## Beneficial (Oct 2, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Probably the wrong description. ToM gets their model numbers and descriptions crossed sometimes.
> 
> How about this Seiko for $9.44?
> 
> Men's Neo Classic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


 I couldn't resist for that price. Seems almost like an error. Thanks!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I had to buy one of those Seiko for $9.44 also. I'm sure it will be cancelled and I won't be upset if it is but for that price might as well try. If it goes thru it's a score


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

City74 said:


> I had to buy one of those Seiko for $9.44 also. I'm sure it will be cancelled and I won't be upset if it is but for that price might as well try. If it goes thru it's a score


Now $58.99


----------



## Beneficial (Oct 2, 2011)

jeacock said:


> Now $58.99


They must've noticed after City74 ordered one. Mine says "Order Processing."


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> I had to buy one of those Seiko for $9.44 also. I'm sure it will be cancelled and I won't be upset if it is but for that price might as well try. If it goes thru it's a score


They canceled the one I ordered yesterday. I was going to give it to a coworker. Oh well.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

City74 said:


> I had to buy one of those Seiko for $9.44 also. I'm sure it will be cancelled and I won't be upset if it is but for that price might as well try. If it goes thru it's a score


LOL..Please do update us on the status. Would be awesome if it went through.

Its 58.99 currently..so most definitely a pricing error.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of JeanRichard watches on ToM. This GMT looks fantastic.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

thechin said:


> Gemnatioh has this nice Ball for $1150 but they put a wrong photoshop pic showing an extra pusher on the side of the case :think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the...


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> *DOM Brand Mens Luxury Tungsten Carbide Silver Quartz Wrist Watch $47 w/Prime*
> 
> View attachment 9789594
> 
> ...


You can buy these on Ali-Xpress for $35.00 to $40.00 delivered, everyday price. HoustonReal mentioned them on the Best of Ali-Xpress thread.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Lots of JeanRichard watches on ToM. This GMT looks fantastii


I was look at the JR on TOM, the chrono are definitely not run of the mill 7750. They look like GP caliber, beautiful really.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Lots of JeanRichard watches on ToM. This GMT looks fantastic.


I really like this one and almost bought the titanium limited version on the sale forum a few years back but was beat to it by someone else. Just as a heads up for chronic flippers (like myself), the resale on this will probably be pretty bad. The LE titanium one I was trying to get sold for around $1,350, granted it was used but minty.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> I really like this one and almost bought the titanium limited version on the sale forum a few years back but was beat to it by someone else. Just as a heads up for chronic flippers (like myself), the resale on this will probably be pretty bad. The LE titanium one I was trying to get sold for around $1,350, granted it was used but minty.


I was looking at one of the JR1030 chronographs, but it looks like the resale for those are pretty bad too.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph for $114.99 after code EXTRA50. Looks more like a Movado than a Citizen.
> 
> Men's Axiom Chronograph Stainless Steel White Dial SS | World of Watches


Nice to see Citizen is reaching a bit outside their norm in terms of styling. I actually like how this looks. But lately I have a knack for picking great looking watches that are difficult to read in bright sunlight. This one would probably top them all!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Regarding that Gemnation Ball sale, it tickles me that you can buy a watch with _Poindexter_ written on the dial.

Ball Engineer Spacemaster Captain Poindexter Men's Watch Model: DM2036A-S5CA-BE


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

The Glycine watch prices at Watchery and WOW have been all over the place.. I'm waiting for them to send me the "pricing error" cancellation- I picked up the Airman 17 GMT 18K on Friday during that short window when they had the 40% off coupon - for $690!!-- and not it's back up to $2100. I'm gonna be really pissed if they cancel it!!

this one.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> this one.
> View attachment 9792978


*squints*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

eljay said:


> *squints*


Must been the 18K :-d


----------



## PHcare (Jul 20, 2016)

devilsbite said:


> Anybody looking for an inexpensive dress watch? $20 on lightning deal with Prime right now.
> 
> View attachment 9786834
> 
> ...


Is this watch quartz? If so, Casio has the almost exact same watch for less than that watch's original price:

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-General-Watches-Fashion-MTP-1183A-2ADF/dp/B000VGXLAO

If the Songdu is mechanical, then please disregard.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Seems like a good deal for a Rolex Submariner on ToM. $4449 - 10% cash back + $880 in credit = $3125. Much cheaper than Ebay at least, and it has a 2-year warranty.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Redback said:


> You can buy these on Ali-Xpress for $35.00 to $40.00 delivered, everyday price. HoustonReal mentioned them on the Best of Ali-Xpress thread.


You can also buy them off *Gearbest.com for $38.74*.

*REMINDER* - November 11th will be a huge sale on all the Chinese e-commerce sites. 11/11 is called Singles Day, and it's like China's Black Friday sale day.


----------



## Buffalo Wings (Oct 31, 2016)

Now that I'm thinking of getting serious about collecting, I've looked into a number of brands, lurked these forums, etc. I generally like a dressier watch but am thinking about getting a piece with some color. I found this Bulova Accutron II on amazon and love the red. I was wondering if it's actually a quality watch, and if so, is this as stellar of a deal as the rest of the web makes it seem? Everyone else seems to have it over $300, but Amazon has it listed at $150.






Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Watchguru on ebay is posting new Glycines at bargain prices, the chrono for $599:










glycine watch | eBay


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

*REMINDER* - November 11th will be a huge sale on all the Chinese e-commerce sites. 11/11 is called Singles Day, and it's like China's Black Friday sale day.

Very interesting and helpful info. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Buffalo Wings said:


> Now that I'm thinking of getting serious about collecting, I've looked into a number of brands, lurked these forums, etc. I generally like a dressier watch but am thinking about getting a piece with some color. I found this Bulova Accutron II on amazon and love the red. I was wondering if it's actually a quality watch, and if so, is this as stellar of a deal as the rest of the web makes it seem? Everyone else seems to have it over $300, but Amazon has it listed at $150.
> View attachment 9794226
> Thanks for all of the input!


BW-same with me being new to collecting. From the limited reading the Swiss automatics are quality pieces. I'm not a quartz guy, but this watch looks great with the red face. Maybe use the search function on the site to get some better data on this one.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

patrolmi said:


> ...
> 
> this one.
> View attachment 9792978


You sure it wasn't this one?:









*sorry, man-- I just couldn't resist.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Seems like a good deal for a Rolex Submariner on ToM. $4449 - 10% cash back + $880 in credit = $3125. Much cheaper than Ebay at least, and it has a 2-year warranty.


What does ToM stand for?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

appleb said:


> What does ToM stand for?


Touch of Modern

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

thechin said:


> Watchguru on ebay is posting new Glycines at bargain prices, the chrono for $599:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


link is not working on tapatalk again, any chance someone writes the item number?


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Mens-3924-19AT-LBK7F-Combat-Chronograph-Automatic-Blk-Dial-Brown-Strap-/332018964443?hash=item4d4ddf57db:g:CQkAAOSw5cNYF0V3



janusspiritius said:


> link is not working on tapatalk again, any chance someone writes the item number?


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

EDIT, November 11, 2016. Watcheszon never delivered and they're taking their time with a refund. I cannot recommend them. My apologies.

Watcheszon has the SKX007K2 (on bracelet) for $169 ($3 more if you need a box.)









Don't bother following this link:

Seiko Mens SKX007K2 Diver Sport BNIB Watch [SKX007K2] - USD168.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Buffalo Wings said:


> Now that I'm thinking of getting serious about collecting, I've looked into a number of brands, lurked these forums, etc. I generally like a dressier watch but am thinking about getting a piece with some color. I found this Bulova Accutron II on amazon and love the red. I was wondering if it's actually a quality watch, and if so, is this as stellar of a deal as the rest of the web makes it seem? Everyone else seems to have it over $300, but Amazon has it listed at $150.
> View attachment 9794226
> Thanks for all of the input!


This is a good quality watch. It uses the new 262KHZ movement that Bulova released I believe last year to replace the original Precisionist movements. The large second hand sweeps incredibly smoothly when you run the chronograph. The subdial at "3" shows 1/10 seconds and will sweep for the first 30 seconds, then will stop sweeping until you stop the chronograph. Then it will jump to the proper 1/10 second. This is the same movement that is used in the Bulova Moon Watch reissue.

Not sure why, but these pop up really cheaply from time to time. I have 4 watches with the 262KHZ movement in them, and they all run flawlessly.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

doggbiter said:


> You sure it wasn't this one?:
> 
> View attachment 9794810
> 
> ...


lol-funny. On a technical note- sometimes I do a cut and paste and it comes out huge and then other times- like that mini version so idk - let see how this one comes up. I wonder if these are left over because it's an odd set-up, that is the small hour hand moving around at regular speed, but no time marks. Watchguru does have a lot of real nice one's up right now- combat subs etc... for reasonable prices!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JomaShop has some Tudors at decent prices.

$3650 is the lowest I have seen for an Advisor besides the ToM sale. 
Tudor Heriatge Advisor Black Dial Leather Men's Watch 79620TN-BKLS - Tudor - Watches - Jomashop










$2995 for a Grandtour Flyback.
Tudor Grantour Fly-back White Dial Stainless Steel Men's Watch 20550N-WSS - Tudor - Watches - Jomashop


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> lol-funny. On a technical note- sometimes I do a cut and paste and it comes out huge and then other times- like that mini version so idk - let see how this one comes up. I wonder if these are left over because it's an odd set-up, that is the small hour hand moving around at regular speed, but no time marks. Watchguru does have a lot of real nice one's up right now- combat subs etc... for reasonable prices!
> 
> View attachment 9795674


So that watch not my preferred Airman setup, but it is how some people like them. What you're looking at is an hour hand that moves on a 12 hour scale. But your GMT hand runs on a 24-hour scale written on the dial. But in addition, you have a moveable bezel that allows you to track a second time zone with your GMT hand. This is quite the useful feature, as you can track local time, GMT, and home time when you are traveling. Personally, I prefer my Airman to be a true-24 hour watch, where everything is on a 24 hour rotation. But many people much prefer the 12 hour movement for daily use.

But if you need a 4th time zone, there is always this one. (Pic stolen from my WRUW post a few months ago.)

When you live in Moscow, work on GMT, have family back on the east coast, and find yourself in Kaliningrad for the day....


----------



## watchalexbooksandcds (Apr 13, 2014)

Just ordered this from an atypical watch (and other stuff) vendor:

Deep Blue Daynight Tritium Diver 200 meter (note that it is *not* an automatic but quartz) for $135.99 new.

Deep Blue Daynight Diver Tritium Automatic Watch | ThinkGeek


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I received my Seiko Neo Classic perpetual calendar from the Jomashop sale posted last week. Seems like a pretty solid watch for the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

watchalexbooksandcds said:


> Just ordered this from an atypical watch (and other stuff) vendor:
> 
> Deep Blue Daynight Tritium Diver 200 meter (note that it is *not* an automatic but quartz) for $135.99 new.
> 
> Deep Blue Daynight Diver Tritium Automatic Watch | ThinkGeek


Ad says automatic, but it is a Ronda quartz movement, right?


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

It's definitely quartz. The white on black model is very luminox-y, at a third of the price!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Ad says automatic, but it is a Ronda quartz movement, right?


100% quartz movement...I bought one earlier this year.


----------



## andre68723 (Aug 24, 2015)

Amazon UK Seiko Padi SRPA21 gor 255GBP preorder. Asin B01HD7Y61G


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well the $9.44 Seiko deal fell thru. Was worth a shot tho but WoW just emailed and said it was cancelled. Oh well


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Just got a cancellation on a glycine from WoW


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

City74 said:


> Well the $9.44 Seiko deal fell thru. Was worth a shot tho but WoW just emailed and said it was cancelled. Oh well


Unfortunately, the following item(s): MOMO-MD1010BS-30 cannot be shipped at this time. Please call one of our customer care specialists at 1.866.961.8463 for more information.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Kinda seems they had a lot of errors and are cancelling a bunch of orders. I can see one here or there but if a few folks have gotten that email on different watches that's really not cool on WoWs part


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Same here. I have a total of 10 orders canceled in less than 2 weeks by them. Really a shame.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

wishmann said:


> Same here. I have a total of 10 orders canceled in less than 2 weeks by them. Really a shame.


I have sympathy for a vendor that makes an unfortunate mistake... but WoW does it so often it doesn't seem to be a mistake as much as standard operating procedure for them. I don't have any sympathy left. This is just crappy CS.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Well- I just got the "your chosen item is no longer available, a price discrepancy or another reason we couldn't not rectify for you at this time." 

What a bunch of BS !! I was sitting here all steamed- then I read further and realized it was for the MOMO I ordered, and the Glycine Airman 17 18K is showing completed- I almost can't believe it! I really sort of have a problem with "price discrepancy" not that I wouldn't forgive a merchant for this- but with WoW this is chronic.... as in- a lot of baiting and switching.



wishmann said:


> Same here. I have a total of 10 orders canceled in less than 2 weeks by them. Really a shame.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

KrisOK... What is your battery life like and where do you take the watch(es) to get the battery replacement and pressure testing done?
Thank you
Ed


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Ki6h said:
Watcheszon has the SKX007K2 (on bracelet) for $169 ($3 more if you need a box.)

... doesn't take long.... all gone
Ed


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> FWIW, I just got one of these 009s from Jet and it appears the ability to set the day and date is broken. I can't find any setting on the stem that allows me to adjust them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So the seller is making it right on this 009. I had to do a bit of a workaround though...

This is ecommerce at its best here...the watch was bought on Jet.com and fulfilled by Dexclusive.com. And then, it was shipped from an Amazon warehouse. Came with prime tape on the box and everything. Lol.

Since Jet only offered me a return option and not the ability to exchange, I contacted Dexclusive.com directly. Ana got back to me very quickly and after finding my order via the Jet order number, she sent me a RA form and prepaid label to send the watch back for repair or replacement.

Bonus: I had opted out of free returns on Jet to save a couple more bucks. Doing it through Dexclusive saved me the $5.99 plus 5% that Jet was gonna charge me for a return.

So long story...long...I would happily recommend this seller in the future, so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> Unfortunately, the following item(s): MOMO-MD1010BS-30 cannot be shipped at this time. Please call one of our customer care specialists at 1.866.961.8463 for more information.


That stinks. My Momo shipped, so it must have actually been an inventory issue.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

watchguru on eBay has the glycine combat sub golden eye for $650 or best offer. I've only seen that as low as $920. Does anyone know if it's a true manufacture warranty with stamped card? They say they are an AD and offer 2 year factory warranty but I don't have experience with them.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> watchguru on eBay has the glycine combat sub golden eye for $650 or best offer. I've only seen that as low as $920. Does anyone know if it's a true manufacture warranty with stamped card? They say they are an AD and offer 2 year factory warranty but I don't have experience with them.


They're good to go.

And for the sake of people searching, it's "Watchgooroo".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> They're good to go.
> 
> And for the sake of people searching, it's "Watchgooroo".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And you are correct, I misspelled it. Seller:*Watchgooroo *


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

*EDIT, November 11, 2016. Watcheszon never delivered and they're draggiing their feet providing a refund. I cannot recommend them. My apologies.
*

Please do not follow this link.

$211 Japan variant Seiko Pepsi Turtle SRP779J1 Seiko Mens SRP779J1 PROSPEX Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP779J1] - USD210.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping









if it looks too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

The golden eye combat subs are all gone... what was the lowest accepted offer someone got if they don't mind sharing? I waited too long.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice Seiko for $69. Code SDCHRONO69

Seiko Chronograph SKS439 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## yannisb (Nov 1, 2016)

With all those offers floating around and especially black friday getting closer, its hard to resist. 
Couple of weeks ago I pulled the trigger on the zodiac sea wolf 53 (black dial) but none of my cards got accepted (they only get cards issued in US) even Revolut that is supposed to be "international". 
Can a fellow european (I live in greece) help with how to overcome this obstacle to be ready for BF? A pm would be great.
Sorry for hijacking the thread, couldnt find sth relevant.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

eddiegee said:


> KrisOK... What is your battery life like and where do you take the watch(es) to get the battery replacement and pressure testing done?
> Thank you
> Ed


Hi Ed, I replace my own batteries. It's really pretty simple for most watches. All of the Bulova UHF models have screw backs, so it's a fairly simple process to remove them with a small rubber ball or a caseback tool if they are really tight. So far, I haven't had a battery go bad in one of these yet, so I'm not sure about the battery life. Supposedly, one of the improvements that these UHF movements have over the original Precisionists is a longer battery life.

As for pressure testing, I have a pressure tester, but I rarely use it anymore. I just VERY lightly grease the o-rings and tighten the casebacks just a hair and a half past snug. I rarely dive anymore, so I'm not really worried about high pressure, and I have never had a seal fail during water sports using this procedure.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

ki6h said:


> $211 Japan variant Seiko Pepsi Turtle SRP779J1 Seiko Mens SRP779J1 PROSPEX Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP779J1] - USD210.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping
> 
> View attachment 9799394
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've wanted a turtle since they were announced and now this baby is on the way. RIP my PP balance. Happy Halloween!


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Amazon has the Casio Forester Illuminator (Brown, FT500WVB-5BV) for $12 with free shipping on $49+ or with Prime.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> So the seller is making it right on this 009. I had to do a bit of a workaround though...
> 
> This is ecommerce at its best here...the watch was bought on Jet.com and fulfilled by Dexclusive.com. And then, it was shipped from an Amazon warehouse. Came with prime tape on the box and everything. Lol.
> 
> ...


Who exactly were you recommending? Amazon? Jet? Dexclusive? haha. That is totally crazy- I can't believe Jet colludes with amazon.


----------



## watchalexbooksandcds (Apr 13, 2014)

Evine is having a "holiday sale" -- guessing Halloween? Prices might not be good after midnight! I was looking at the Aragon Parma Chronograph at $229.70:

ARAGON 49mm Parma Swiss Quartz Chronograph Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Pic of Glycine airman from watchguru on Ebay. Really this is better than buying from WoW etc... because with the watchguru you actually get a stamped dealer warranty card rather than whatever than the 2nd rate warranty.


----------



## Buffalo Wings (Oct 31, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> This is a good quality watch. It uses the new 262KHZ movement that Bulova released I believe last year to replace the original Precisionist movements. The large second hand sweeps incredibly smoothly when you run the chronograph. The subdial at "3" shows 1/10 seconds and will sweep for the first 30 seconds, then will stop sweeping until you stop the chronograph. Then it will jump to the proper 1/10 second. This is the same movement that is used in the Bulova Moon Watch reissue.
> 
> Not sure why, but these pop up really cheaply from time to time. I have 4 watches with the 262KHZ movement in them, and they all run flawlessly.


Thanks for the info! I happened to just fall into a little bonus at work, so I may just pick this up for myself. Can't wait to see what everyone finds on Black Friday!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Discount Shop has a nice price on a Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer automatic, blue dial, model H78455543, for $577. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $548.15. The next-best price I see is a Jomashop sale price that's $100 more.

Hamilton H78455543 Khaki Pioneer Auto Watch online - DiscountShop.com


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Thank you! I've wanted a turtle since they were announced and now this baby is on the way. RIP my PP balance. Happy Halloween!


I hope you get it. I ordered one when they were at $240ish on Oct. 20th, still hasn't shipped.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Pic of Glycine airman from watchguru on Ebay. Really this is better than buying from WoW etc... because with the watchguru you actually get a stamped dealer warranty card rather than whatever than the 2nd rate warranty.
> 
> View attachment 9799794


 umm,patrolmi, something looks hungry in the background!


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

ki6h said:


> $211 Japan variant Seiko Pepsi Turtle SRP779J1 Seiko Mens SRP779J1 PROSPEX Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP779J1] - USD210.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping
> 
> View attachment 9799394
> 
> ...


Thank you. Couldn't help myself especially with the price like that. Cheapest I seen so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Pic of Glycine airman from watchguru on Ebay. Really this is better than buying from WoW etc... because with the watchguru you actually get a _*watch*_ rather than _*a disappointing email*_.
> 
> View attachment 9799794


Fixed that for you...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Pic of Glycine airman from watchguru on Ebay. Really this is better than buying from WoW etc... because with the watchguru you actually get a stamped dealer warranty card rather than whatever than the 2nd rate warranty.
> 
> View attachment 9799794


By stamped, do you mean dated too ? If it's not dated, I don't think that warranty card is any good, even if other resellers on Ebay tell you how the "open date" warranty card is the best thing ever....


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Tissot T-Race T-Touch on an Amazon Lightning Deal now for $275. Fulfilled by Perfect Timing of Pulsometer fame. This is the cheapest I've seen this model by about $50.

https://www.amazon.com/TISSOT-T-Rac..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=D73NWNWHA1ZN7D8JZZYK


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> By stamped, do you mean dated too ? If it's not dated, I don't think that warranty card is any good, even if other resellers on Ebay tell you how the "open date" warranty card is the best thing ever....


Watchgooroo won't have dates on his warranty cards, but they are stamped GSD Global, and Glycine confirmed GSD Global is a legit AD.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> Watchgooroo won't have dates on his warranty cards, but they are stamped GSD Global, and Glycine confirmed GSD Global is a legit AD.


OK, I understand that GSD is a legit AD *now* , but what if they're not a month from now, how can you prove then that your watch is within the warranty period ? What I believe is happening here is that this AD is unloading all its inventory (most likely going out of business or just discontinuing their Glycine relationship) and not going through the trouble of doing each sale correctly as it needs to be done with the warranty card completely filled out, after all, they won't have to account for it to anybody later ...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> Watchgooroo won't have dates on his warranty cards, but they are stamped GSD Global, and Glycine confirmed GSD Global is a legit AD.


No they aren't dated-- I always figured I would just use the proof of purchase-invoice... or if it falls outside of that I suppose you might be able to post date it. So far i've been lucky I've had very few issues with mechanical problems.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Karkarov said:


> Watchgooroo won't have dates on his warranty cards, but they are stamped GSD Global, and Glycine confirmed GSD Global is a legit AD.


Do you mean the warranty cards are stamped with no date written??
That's actually nice, but it seems strange coming from an AD.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Nixon womens Luca (Nixon-A401000-00) for only $23.20 on Amazon. One of the nicer looking ladies watches I've seen posted here imo. Looks like a good deal.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
Watchgooroo won't have dates on his warranty cards, but they are stamped GSD Global, and Glycine confirmed GSD Global is a legit AD.[/QUOTE]

So what happens if you date it yourself with the date you bought the watch on? I am new to posting on here. Would somebody mind explaining if the warranty could be voided somehow by not being dated?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

> So what happens if you date it yourself with the date you bought the watch on? I am new to posting on here. Would somebody mind explaining if the warranty could be voided somehow by not being dated?


In my experience with electronics warranties, in rare occasions, a service center may require both the warranty card along with the purchase receipt, so I'm guessing the safest thing to do is to date your card to match the purchase receipt. This also allows you to show the purchase receipt [which they can't deny] along with the warranty card to the service center in case they questioned the warranty card for any reason.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

o|



shmaiz3r said:


> Do you mean the warranty cards are stamped with no date written??
> That's actually nice, but it seems strange coming from an AD.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I just noticed a new $50 back on $250 at Ashford promotion on my Amex card. There is also a $40 back on $200 for Victorinox. Check your accounts. YMMV.

That makes that titanium Certina above only $288 after 6% cash back and $50 Amex credit.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazon has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression (ZO9251) for $399. Three available as of this posting. https://amzn.com/B00R64HUCO


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$17.99

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Not a watch bargain, but a good article that may affect future pricing on watches with ETA movements. talks about "significant price increases on ETA movements, and at the same time refers to the glut of inventory available. Worth a few minutes to read!

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/s...movements?mc_cid=9c4dc6387e&mc_eid=da3bf536d7


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I almost fell for it! I was at the last step in the checkout process and said to myself, you just got your Omega. SAVE10 + Amex = $206 (eBates 3%)

I passed on this:









Hamilton Khaki Field H70515537 Men's Watch , watches



RyanD said:


> I just noticed a new $50 back on $250 at Ashford promotion on my Amex card. There is also a $40 back on $200 for Victorinox. Check your accounts. YMMV.
> 
> That makes that titanium Certina above only $288 after 6% cash back and $50 Amex credit.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> Amazon has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression (ZO9251) for $399. Three available as of this posting. https://amzn.com/B00R64HUCO
> 
> View attachment 9803490


Great price..too bad it's not the sea wolf skin..not a big fan of the hands on the compression..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

mannal said:


> I almost fell for it! I was at the last step in the checkout process and said to myself, you just got your Omega. SAVE10 + Amex = $206 (eBates 3%)
> 
> I passed on this:
> 
> ...


Looking for a watch like this with a white dial. Guess I'll have to be patient on the deals coming up.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

> Watchgooroo won't have dates on his warranty cards, but they are stamped GSD Global, and Glycine confirmed GSD Global is a legit AD.
> 
> So what happens if you date it yourself with the date you bought the watch on? I am new to posting on here. Would somebody mind explaining if the warranty could be voided somehow by not being dated?


In practical terms, what will most likely happen is this: some time down the road your watch needs service and you go to Glycine website to find the repair center and contact them, they will ask for your stamped warranty card and even if you fill out the dates yourself, they won't find that GSD name on the AD list of Glycine data base simply because it's gone out of business, so they ask you for your original purchase receipt and you give it to them, but it shows EBAY on it and some seller called Watchgooro, which have nothing to do with Glycine and your warranty repair will therefore be denied.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not deal per se but I saw some Timex Waterbury watches on this thread. Are they the same as Timex Todd Snyder watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Now that we have entered November, I'm starting to think about Black Friday. Can anyone tell us which retailers have traditionally had the best Black Friday deals? I've bought a few watches from Amazon on Black Friday in the past, but I realize that the watch retail world is much bigger than that. Thanks!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an FYI. I had an order cancelled last week on the last Turtle deal for the SRP777 due to inventory/pricing issues. They asked if i wanted to buy something else but i asked for a refund. They are dragging their feet on processing my PayPal refund $213.99. They just told me it would be a "FEW DAYS". Funny that the funds transfer to them immediately when making the initial purchase. Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

In regards to the watchgooroo warranty debacle I may have started last night.... I ended up being able to place an order for a golden eye combat sub but it was accidentally canceled after I paid on eBay. This morning I was emailing back and forth waiting for the item to get re listed and instead to make sure I was able to buy it again they sent me an invoice to PayPal and are doing the order again through eBay. The PayPal invoice shows up as a receipt from GSD Global with their phone number, email, and purchase details. No mention of eBay on the receipt. Hopefully this GSD Global receipt and stamped card will be good for making sure I have a warranty.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Even if an AD goes out of business or loses their AD status, the watch was purchased while they were an AD and should be honored. If Glycine denied this down the road then that's terrible form and I wouldn't think they would do that. But who knows...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Not deal per se but I saw some Timex Waterbury watches on this thread. Are they the same as Timex Todd Snyder watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't believe that's the case. The Waterbury line is separate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Official_bulova has 10 of the LE Bulova AccuSwiss A15s for $324.99


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Uatu said:


> Now that we have entered November, I'm starting to think about Black Friday. Can anyone tell us which retailers have traditionally had the best Black Friday deals? I've bought a few watches from Amazon on Black Friday in the past, but I realize that the watch retail world is much bigger than that. Thanks!


Last year's Black Friday deals seemed to be a bit better than prior years. There always seems to be increased "item now out of stock" issues around that weekend. I guess we will have to keep our fingers crossed.

I suggest targeting a semi-grail or grail, and then pulling the trigger if Black Friday favors that watch purchase. That may get folks out of the "buy just to buy" trend that side tracks watch collections.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Is it good price?? What was last and best


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> In regards to the watchgooroo warranty debacle I may have started last night.... I ended up being able to place an order for a golden eye combat sub but it was accidentally canceled after I paid on eBay. This morning I was emailing back and forth waiting for the item to get re listed and instead to make sure I was able to buy it again they sent me an invoice to PayPal and are doing the order again through eBay. _The PayPal invoice shows up as a receipt from GSD Global with their phone number, email, and purchase details. No mention of eBay on the receipt._ Hopefully this GSD Global receipt and stamped card will be good for making sure I have a warranty.


Ah,that's good news then,it's the proper way to do it,and will indeed cover you later.


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Official_bulova has 10 of the LE Bulova AccuSwiss A15s for $324.99


Awesome! Thanks for mentioning this one. I missed out on the last round at Amazon. Glad to see these show up and as a better deal than the previous ($365.47).


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Uatu said:


> Now that we have entered November, I'm starting to think about Black Friday. Can anyone tell us which retailers have traditionally had the best Black Friday deals? I've bought a few watches from Amazon on Black Friday in the past, but I realize that the watch retail world is much bigger than that. Thanks!


Ashford had good deals last year, Thewatchery too. I bought a quartz Rado for about $250, I've never seen it lower since then.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

coopc said:


> Awesome! Thanks for mentioning this one. I missed out on the last round at Amazon. Glad to see these show up and as a better deal than the previous ($365.47).


2 left! If I was working, I'd have grabbed one of them.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> 2 left! If I was working, I'd have grabbed one of them.


All 11 gone.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> 2 left! If I was working, I'd have grabbed one of them.


Already gone? Can't find the LE anymore.

DUPE: scooped by cairoanan!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Code DMLES379 makes this $379. Cash back and $50 Amex makes it $306.

Edox Les Vauberts 83011-3B-AR Men's Watch , watches


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Official_bulova has 10 of the LE Bulova AccuSwiss A15s for $324.99


Wow! I'm speechless.
Did anyone notice if they were sold to separate buyers or if some buyer scooped them all up?
Anyone got the listing link?


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> cfcfan81 said:
> 
> 
> > Official_bulova has 10 of the LE Bulova AccuSwiss A15s for $324.99
> ...


One by one during one hour. Grabbed one


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> One by one during one hour. Grabbed one


That's awesome!
This seals the best deal of 2016. Not even BF would bring anything close, because these were not 'discounted', they were _uncalculated_.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

In terms of the Glycine warranty cards I don't feel qualified to chime in. I appreciate the input from more experienced folks because I haven't owned autos long enough to try a service under warranty. Plus I have an Incursore on the way. 

As for previous Black Friday deals, I really enjoyed Amazon last year. Might have been too low-brow for most of us, but nothing got canceled and Prime is always the easiest thing ever. 

I remember getting an Orient Ray on a bracelet for like $72 and a Momentum Steelix on two piece canvas for $30.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> That's awesome!
> This seals the best deal of 2016.


Not even close. The Lex Tempus going out of business sale was the deal of the year. Some of those were thousands below gray market value, and they had AD stamped warranties.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Wow! I'm speechless.
> Did anyone notice if they were sold to separate buyers or if some buyer scooped them all up?
> Anyone got the listing link?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/262700772237

Dang it feels good to find a deal. I haven't really warmed up to the non-LE A15.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Target has the Timex T49905JT Expedition Field Chrono for $45 - $10 off with coupon code *STYLE* [Exp 11/5] = $35 with free shipping.








Image from google.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Best deal of the year ?
Did people around here already forget about the $79 Eterna ?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Not even close. The Lex Tempus going out of business sale was the deal of the year. Some of those were thousands below gray market value, and they had AD stamped warranties.


Yep, the Lex Tempus sale was unreal. That and the $79 Pulsometer...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This Porsche design is labeled men's watch although it looks a bit feminine to me and is 39mm but if you like it, could be yours for $375 after MEN25 code :

Men's Chronograph Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Not even close. The Lex Tempus going out of business sale was the deal of the year. Some of those were thousands below gray market value, and they had AD stamped warranties.


I'm sure they were thousands below gray market value but were there anything *%50 off real market value?*
Let's not forget the scarcity of this model. Good luck finding one as second hand, let alone new.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Target has the Timex T49905JT Expedition Field Chrono for $45 - $10 off with coupon code *STYLE* [Exp 11/5] = $35 with free shipping.
> 
> View attachment 9805378
> 
> Image from google.


Plus an extra 5% off if you are a Red Card holder.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sure they were thousands below gray market value but were there anything *%50 off real market value?*
> Let's not forget the scarcity of this model. Good luck finding one as second hand, let alone new.


The deal that I remember it was for a grand Seiko titanium diver for $3,800. That is between 2000 and $2,500 less then what two authorized dealers I have contacted want for that same model.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sure they were thousands below gray market value but were there anything *%50 off real market value?*
> Let's not forget the scarcity of this model. Good luck finding one as second hand, let alone new.


Yes... I was for example thinking of getting a Mühle SAR Rescue Chronograph. Unfortunately thought too long about it and found it later here on WUS . LT sold it for $1350 and here it was passed on for around 3k which is still below market value. As for the A-15: I see one LE that was sold recently for less than $590 on ebay and honestly, I don´t think that anyone here knew about this watch before it was brought up 2 months ago. I don´t think there is a high demand for this watch outside of this thread if at all. Yet, my Deal of the century was the Pulsometer for $79- I didn´t get one unfortunately.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sure they were thousands below gray market value but were there anything *%50 off real market value?*
> Let's not forget the scarcity of this model. Good luck finding one as second hand, let alone new.


Yes, several were. One I got was closer to 70% off real market value.

The CWS sale on Ebay recently was also 50% off real market value.

The Tudor I have on the way was 50% off real market value. Try finding one on a bracelet for under $4000.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sure they were thousands below gray market value but were there anything *%50 off real market value?*
> Let's not forget the scarcity of this model. Good luck finding one as second hand, let alone new.


How about the $599 Hamilton Pan Europ from Ashford plus the befrugal cash back to sweeten the deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> watchguru on eBay has the glycine combat sub golden eye for $650 or best offer. I've only seen that as low as $920. Does anyone know if it's a true manufacture warranty with stamped card? They say they are an AD and offer 2 year factory warranty but I don't have experience with them.


FYI, Kleepso had them cheaper this summer. I picked up a Golden Eye from them at the end of June for $523 shipped, with stamped warranty card. They're currently priced at $957, but they run these kinds of sales regularly. If you're not in a hurry you might want to wait until Kleepso does a big sale again. It took more than a month on delivery though, which was the only downside. They order direct from the factory and then ship to you when they get stock.

Kirk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Plus an extra 5% off if you are a Red Card holder.


You are correct! Also, an extra 5% cash back via Simply Best Coupons.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm sure they were thousands below gray market value but were there anything *%50 off real market value?*
> Let's not forget the scarcity of this model. Good luck finding one as second hand, let alone new.


Yes, and I kick myself for not buying that Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Thin every single time somebody mentions that sale.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Amazon Prime Deal today: Invicta 8932 quartz $44


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

This all begs the question: Will there be a Best Deal of the 2016 poll or some sort of comprehensive, yet unofficial, forum awards around the end of the year?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

I scored a LE MB Homage to NR from the Lex Tempus deal for less than $2,300. 

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that is a better deal than the A15 deal.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> I scored a LE MB Homage to NR from the Lex Tempus deal for less than $2,300.
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and say that is a better deal than the A15 deal.


Wow that's a show piece


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Plus an extra 5% off if you are a Red Card holder.


That would put the MDV-106 at $30.99 plus tax.

Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

Plus, eBates has 2% back and BeFrugal has 2.2% back.


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

http://www.luxmento.com
They are closing ((
-40% off
Its a spanish brand

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a reminder that Watchmann is having a sale for 50% off of all their Traser watches

This one is $220

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=P6600Sand









This one is a titanium case and sapphire crystal for $325


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I remember just seeing the tail end of the LT deal and missed all the good stuff. If only I found and was hooked on this thread earlier. On the plus side, my wallet isn't as light as it could have been. 

Anxious to see what BF 2016 has in store!


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RyanD said:


> Not even close. The Lex Tempus going out of business sale was the deal of the year. Some of those were thousands below gray market value, and they had AD stamped warranties.


Amen to that. I went a little nuts during the whole thing and ended up with 5 watches. The Crown Jewels for me had to be the BRM Gulf and the Corum Admirals Cup 45 Military I picked up for just over $1k each. The Seiko Astron for $600 is a favorite too. I had ever intention of flipping a couple of them but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> That would put the MDV-106 at $30.99 plus tax.
> 
> Target : Expect More. Pay Less.
> 
> ...


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> How about the $599 Hamilton Pan Europ from Ashford plus the befrugal cash back to sweeten the deal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one incoming Thursday- black sub dials. The price can't be beat.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Yes, several were. One I got was closer to 70% off real market value.
> 
> The CWS sale on Ebay recently was also 50% off real market value.
> 
> The Tudor I have on the way was 50% off real market value. Try finding one on a bracelet for under $4000.


What was the CWS sale? Did I miss something good??


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> What was the CWS sale? Did I miss something good??


Aka Hamilton-mania


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

achernob said:


> Amen to that. I went a little nuts during the whole thing and ended up with 5 watches. The Crown Jewels for me had to be the BRM Gulf and the Corum Admirals Cup 45 Military I picked up for just over $1k each. The Seiko Astron for $600 is a favorite too. I had ever intention of flipping a couple of them but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you go to flip the Gulf, start with me. You won't have to look elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Aka Hamilton-mania


Since you brought it up. I ended up doing this through Jet.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

scufutz said:


> Tactical, diver, reloj españa, Luxmento. - Luxmento LWC
> They are closing ((
> -40% off
> Its a spanish brand
> ...


I can't find a ton of info on here about the Naylamp auto -- anyone have thoughts? 
for $190 shipped on bracelet, it looks like a nice 62Mas homage


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

achernob said:


> Amen to that. I went a little nuts during the whole thing and ended up with 5 watches. The Crown Jewels for me had to be the BRM Gulf and the Corum Admirals Cup 45 Military I picked up for just over $1k each. The Seiko Astron for $600 is a favorite too. I had ever intention of flipping a couple of them but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You snagged that BRM Gulf before I could make up my mind-- with this forum, more than any-- you snooze you lose! Both the BRM Gulf's were beauties!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Aka Hamilton-mania


oh right, I thought I missed a Tudor sale


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> That would put the MDV-106 at $30.99 plus tax.
> 
> Target : Expect More. Pay Less.
> 
> Plus, eBates has 2% back and BeFrugal has 2.2% back.


Just checked this one out and discovered that the cost (shipped to Newfoundland) for this $31US watch is $95CAD. Yikes.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There is a Tudor Black Bay on ToM. I have it in my cart. If you want it, start refreshing because I'm going to let it go. Works out to under $1600 after cash back and credits.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This was my deal of the year for $3850. It came with a bracelet, but I switched it to a strap. I'm really not sure why I still own any other watches. Maybe wearing it every day would make it less special.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RyanD said:


> This was my deal of the year for $3850. It came with a bracelet, but I switched it to a strap. I'm really not sure why I still own any other watches. Maybe wearing it every day would make it less special.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9807674&d=1468079360"]
> 
> ...


That is a lot of watch! Nicely done


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

beefyt said:


> I can't find a ton of info on here about the Naylamp auto -- anyone have thoughts?
> for $190 shipped on bracelet, it looks like a nice 62Mas homage


It looks like a really good value for a well spec watch. Don't expect any warranty support if you end up needing that though. I've considered picking up their quartz models several times. Here are some reviews and feedback.

https://www.watchreport.com/luxmento-naylamp-300-watch-review/

http://www.watchfreeks.com/showthread.php?t=210186

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2349418

I will have to take issue with the fact that you think it looks like a 62 Mas










Manchester Watch Works is doing 62 Mas homage though










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Yes, and I kick myself for not buying that Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Thin every single time somebody mentions that sale.


I admit I'm ignorant when it comes to high end deals. Didn't give it much thought when it happened. I remember when we got the heads up most of the better deals were sold out already.



RyanD said:


> Yes, several were. One I got was closer to 70% off real market value.
> The CWS sale on Ebay recently was also 50% off real market value.
> The Tudor I have on the way was 50% off real market value. Try finding one on a bracelet for under $4000.


I stand corrected. As for the CWS and Tudor deals, I must have missed them somehow.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

pl39g said:


> I have one incoming Thursday- black sub dials. The price can't be beat.


I had to send mine back because the 30 minute subdial didn't reset to 0. I got the exchanged piece and all is good now. Make sure you check yours before wearing it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just an FYI. I had an order cancelled last week on the last Turtle deal for the SRP777 due to inventory/pricing issues. They asked if i wanted to buy something else but i asked for a refund. They are dragging their feet on processing my PayPal refund $213.99. They just told me it would be a "FEW DAYS". Funny that the funds transfer to them immediately when making the initial purchase. Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Same, except I never even received an e-mail at all since purchase at an even higher price. I've called, e-mailed, no response from them. Currently have an open PayPal claim to try and get my money refunded.

I'll never order from Watcheszon again.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> It looks like a really good value for a well spec watch. Don't expect any warranty support if you end up needing that though. I've considered picking up their quartz models several times. Here are some reviews and feedback.
> 
> https://www.watchreport.com/luxmento-naylamp-300-watch-review/
> 
> ...


I appreciate the links! It's not a slam-dunk watch that I need right now, but it seems like a bangin' value that makes it hard to turn down.

They surely took some design cues from the 62 Mas -- look at the hands, applied indices, layout of bezel insert!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thechin said:


> Best deal of the year ?
> Did people around here already forget about the $79 Eterna ?


They were aiming for $799 but missed the last digit. It was literally like giving out free cash, which makes me think twice before calling it a "deal".


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Official_bulova has 10 of the LE Bulova AccuSwiss A15s for $324.99





coopc said:


> Awesome! Thanks for mentioning this one. I missed out on the last round at Amazon. Glad to see these show up and as a better deal than the previous ($365.47).





cfcfan81 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262700772237
> 
> Dang it feels good to find a deal. I haven't really warmed up to the non-LE A15.


Okay... so not as good as the $324.99 deal, but better than the $365.47 deal...

evine.com appears to have the A15 LE for $389.99, but after 15% off (if you've never ordered from them before) with code NEWCUST, plus 9.99 shipping, it comes out to $341.48.

I say "appears to" because the same page also sells the non-LE A15, and the website seems to think the only difference is the color combinations. However, if you look under "Details," it says in the model number information:

Model Number Silver-tone/Brown: 63A119

Which is the same model number that appears in the now sold-out ebay LE auction from official bulova (see link above).

So YMMV, but it certainly appears to be the LE at a not-quite as great, but still good price. No idea how many they have in stock.

A word of warning - I had a very hard time getting the evine website to even work - it seems to be only barely functional at times, was hard to get loaded up, and froze repeatedly. Also, it won't recognize the coupon code until the very last step - after you've put in billing information, credit card, etc. Very annoying. So good luck...

Bulova 40mm Accu-Swiss A-15 Swiss Made Automatic Chronograph Leather Strap Watch

View attachment 9807570


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

beefyt said:


> I appreciate the links! It's not a slam-dunk watch that I need right now, but it seems like a bangin' value that makes it hard to turn down.
> 
> They surely took some design cues from the 62 Mas -- look at the hands, applied indices, layout of bezel insert!


HI
Newbie question.. I assume 62 is the year, what is Mas? Thank you... Ed


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eddiegee said:


> HI
> Newbie question.. I assume 62 is the year, what is Mas? Thank you... Ed


Not the year.....see post #1

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=35055802

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Sold out.



jaeva said:


> Okay... so not as good as the $324.99 deal, but better than the $365.47 deal...
> 
> evine.com appears to have the A15 LE for $389.99, but after 15% off (if you've never ordered from them before) with code NEWCUST, plus 9.99 shipping, it comes out to $341.48.
> 
> ...


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> You snagged that BRM Gulf before I could make up my mind-- with this forum, more than any-- you snooze you lose! Both the BRM Gulf's were beauties!


Indeed. I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

ETERNA MEN&apos;S SUPER KONTIKI - LIMITED EDITION AUTOMATIC WATCH 1273-43-41-1365 | eBay

black limited edition eterna super kontiki for $2020. This watch looks AWESOME! Same seller that had the super kontiki's for $650 a few weeks ago. I don't know if that's a good deal or not but that watch is really nice looking.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

ETERNA MEN&apos;S SUPER KONTIKI - LIMITED EDITION AUTOMATIC WATCH 1273-43-41-1365 | eBay

same limited edition super kontiki but only listed in GBP.... exchange rate works in favor for US so it's only $1721 for US buyers. That looks like a deal


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll see your LE and raise you a 1973 Super Kontiki LE for $1,463 (3 left). Plenty of people paid over $2,500 for this on this site and were glad to have gotten one.

Eterna Super Kontiki Limited Edition 1973 - Ref. 1973.41.41.1230 | eBay



Mechanicalworld90 said:


> ETERNA MEN&apos;S SUPER KONTIKI - LIMITED EDITION AUTOMATIC WATCH 1273-43-41-1365 | eBay
> 
> same limited edition super kontiki but only listed in GBP.... exchange rate works in favor for US so it's only $1721 for US buyers. That looks like a deal


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Sold out.


Wow. I thought it would go fast once I posted it, but that's wild. Then again, I have no idea how many they had in stock.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I spend hours refreshing this thread and as soon as I step away another one comes up. o| 



jaeva said:


> Wow. I thought it would go fast once I posted it, but that's wild. Then again, I have no idea how many they had in stock.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> I am usually in TJ Maxx stores a few times a week for business and noticed they have started to get quite a few various Seiko offerings in. I didn't pay too much attention as they have all been quartz so far, but most were priced quite a bit less than Amazon.
> 
> I do remember one being the SSC277, I believe for around $129ish (don't quote me on this as it was a quick glance).
> 
> View attachment 9481578


I can confirm this deal at TJ Maxx. I picked up the only one they had at the TJ Maxx in McMurray, PA this afternoon for $129. Original box, tags, and paperwork included.

They had a few other Seiko chronographs but nothing in the Prospex line.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Relojes said:


> I'll see your LE and raise you a 1973 Super Kontiki LE for $1,463 (3 left). Plenty of people paid over $2,500 for this on this site and were glad to have gotten one.
> 
> Eterna Super Kontiki Limited Edition 1973 - Ref. 1973.41.41.1230 | eBay


I just sold that watch and FWIW i didnt think that it felt like a $1000+ watch. The $650 deal from a few weeks ago was about right.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

beefyt said:


> I can't find a ton of info on here about the Naylamp auto -- anyone have thoughts?
> for $190 shipped on bracelet, it looks like a nice 62Mas homage


Thanks for the deal, took me a while to find the country during check out, lol
USA = Estados Unidos


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> It looks like a really good value for a well spec watch. Don't expect any warranty support if you end up needing that though. I've considered picking up their quartz models several times. Here are some reviews and feedback.
> 
> https://www.watchreport.com/luxmento-naylamp-300-watch-review/
> 
> ...


Angelo Cafazzo Maroto will take care of any warranty issues that may occur with any Luxmento watches. No fear there.










I chatted with him a couple days ago and until end of December, please contact: [email protected]

Then he can be contacted at: 
[email protected]

I have a Naylamp 200 and it's a solid built watch. Swam with it and no issues.










He's looking forward to work on other projects and is top notch at customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Relojes said:


> I'll see your LE and raise you a 1973 Super Kontiki LE for $1,463 (3 left). Plenty of people paid over $2,500 for this on this site and were glad to have gotten one.


Im new here and the super kontiki hasn't really struck my fancy but the black limited edition just looks awesome to me, that's why I posted it. Plus it has two boxes and leather, steel mesh, and NATO straps included with a spring bar tool.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe black Friday will bring some surprises. I had warmed up to that historic design based on the early reviews and I certainly prefer it over the Sellita powered versions.



valuewatchguy said:


> I just sold that watch and FWIW i didnt think that it felt like a $1000+ watch. The $650 deal from a few weeks ago was about right.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Seller official_bulova on eBay has the Bulova Accuswiss Gemini 63A120 with black dial for $199 shipped plus an extra $5 off code applied automatically when you add it to your cart, which brings it to $194. Lowest price I've seen for this lately is around $240. This seller also claims to be a Bulova AD.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262637954281

Listing says it's an automatic, but I believe that this is incorrect and this model is hand wind only.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

The 1973 is a historic military watch, so the reissue has some je nais se quoi to it, + it has an ETernA movement, versus I believe the Sellita on all other Kontiki LEs. Anyway either are too rich for this months budget, we'll see what black Friday brings.

And yes that black on black looks great, if it was closer to $600 than to $1,600 that would be an instant buy. Thanks for posting the deal.



Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Im new here and the super kontiki hasn't really struck my fancy but the black limited edition just looks awesome to me, that's why I posted it. Plus it has two boxes and leather, steel mesh, and NATO straps included with a spring bar tool.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

lloydchristmas said:


> Same, except I never even received an e-mail at all since purchase at an even higher price. I've called, e-mailed, no response from them. Currently have an open PayPal claim to try and get my money refunded.
> 
> I'll never order from Watcheszon again.


Before I put up the link, I had ordered and received an SRP781 from them. I opted for free shipping and no box, which meant it would come between 8 and 15 working days from the date of the order. 15 working days is three solid weeks, assuming there are no holidays. There was no communication at all, but the watch did arrive, at the end of the window, in perfect shape. Right now, I too am waiting for an SRP777, but we only are at the beginning of the 8-15 working days window.

More details as they happen... or don't happen!

EDIT, November 11, 2016. Watcheszon never delivered and they're taking their time with a refund. I cannot recommend them. My apologies.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

lloydchristmas said:


> Same, except I never even received an e-mail at all since purchase at an even higher price. I've called, e-mailed, no response from them. Currently have an open PayPal claim to try and get my money refunded.
> 
> I'll never order from Watcheszon again.


When did you email them the first time? They are usually responsive within 1-2 days.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of nice deals on quartz chronographs from WatchesZon.

Via their eBay site is this Citizen AN8060-57A. $53 or $56 if you want a Citizen box with it.
Yeah, it's mineral glass and quartz. I definitely wish it was Eco-Drive. But it's a looker, and that price is about half what others are selling this for.

Citizen Casual Chrono Mens Analog Silver Watch AN8060-57A | eBay






... and on their website they have an Edox Delfin quartz chrono, model ED 10105-3-NIN for $401. I've always found myself strangely compelled to these from afar; maybe just because they're such different "divers." (They sure do a lot of bragging on the dial for a watch with only 200m water resistance -- The Water Champion? But I guess they have some early dive watch heritage they're celebrating.) Leather is admittedly a weird band choice on this watch -- rubber seems more appropriate.

That price seems to be $250-$300 better than others. They have some Delfins on bracelets in the $550-$570 range that also compare well price-wise to others, but this is the best deal, comparatively speaking.

Edox Mens ED10105-3-NIN #N/A BNIB Watch [ED10105-3-NIN] - USD400.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 13, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> When did you email them the first time? They are usually responsive within 1-2 days.


I first e-mailed on the 25th, then again on the 28th. I finally called on the 31st, nothing. I've checked all my folders, so nothing went into the spam folder.

I don't mind waiting, but I never even received an order confirmation e-mail.

Oh well.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

briburt said:


> Seller official_bulova on eBay has the Bulova Accuswiss Gemini 63A120 with black dial for $199 shipped plus an extra $5 off code applied automatically when you add it to your cart, which brings it to $194. Lowest price I've seen for this lately is around $240. This seller also claims to be a Bulova AD.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262637954281
> 
> *Listing says it's an automatic, but I believe that this is incorrect and this model is hand wind only*.


Yep, all of the Gemini watches in this series have an ETA 6498-1 in them. One of the most reliable manual wind movements ever made.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just a reminder that Watchmann is having a sale for 50% off of all their Traser watches


NOt bad, if only they would put their Archimedes Outdoors on sale!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There is a Tudor Black Bay on ToM. I have it in my cart. If you want it, start refreshing because I'm going to let it go. Works out to under $1600 after cash back and credits.


 Someone got it but thanks for posting


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> In regards to the watchgooroo warranty debacle I may have started last night.... I ended up being able to place an order for a golden eye combat sub but it was accidentally canceled after I paid on eBay. This morning I was emailing back and forth waiting for the item to get re listed and instead to make sure I was able to buy it again they sent me an invoice to PayPal and are doing the order again through eBay. The PayPal invoice shows up as a receipt from GSD Global with their phone number, email, and purchase details. No mention of eBay on the receipt. Hopefully this GSD Global receipt and stamped card will be good for making sure I have a warranty.


I know this thread gets spammy so let me quote myself.



Karkarov said:


> Watchgooroo won't have dates on his warranty cards, but they are stamped GSD Global, and Glycine confirmed GSD Global is a legit AD.


The warranty is 100% legitimate. Check out the glycine subforum, lots of users looked into this to verify the deals before buying.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

achernob said:


> Indeed. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I just don't get it....I'd have passed on any of the dozens of Campbell's soup can paintings the late artist Andy Warhol peddled for a $100 a piece initially. Now just one will cost you millions!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

achernob said:


> Amen to that. I went a little nuts during the whole thing and ended up with 5 watches. The Crown Jewels for me had to be the BRM Gulf and the Corum Admirals Cup 45 Military I picked up for just over $1k each. The Seiko Astron for $600 is a favorite too. I had ever intention of flipping a couple of them but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The women's BRM sat until they hit 80% off. My coworker was about two months into wearing her first automatic, a Hamilton. I showed her the BRM and she bought it immediately. It ended up being around $800 shipped. That was an insane deal, and she loves the watch.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Was exploring TJMaxx.com and found the Avi-8 watches. Not really a quartz fan, but being an Alberta boy I have a sweet spot for Lancaster Bombers. 
A couple of the Avi-8 Lancaster chronos are on sale for $75... which isn't bad considering it's 165 pound on their website. Would have bought one if they were a shipping to Canada friendly site.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I guess I just don't get it....I'd have passed on any of the dozens of Campbell's soup can paintings the late artist Andy Warhol peddled for a $100 a piece initially. Now just one will cost you millions!


Part of a BRM is holding it and seeing it up close. Bernard Richards is very involved in motorsports, and he uses a lot of design aspects and materials from the motorsports industry. It really makes for a spectacular watch. But, he is a very small manufacturer, churning out only a couple thousand watches a year. So you end up with an extremely well made piece that you're not likely to see anywhere else.

Admittedly, I didn't really see it either until my coworker bought hers. It is a truly fantastic and unique piece.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

achernob said:


> Amen to that. I went a little nuts during the whole thing and ended up with 5 watches. The Crown Jewels for me had to be the BRM Gulf and the Corum Admirals Cup 45 Military I picked up for just over $1k each. The Seiko Astron for $600 is a favorite too. I had ever intention of flipping a couple of them but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it.


I got the MB Heritage Dual Time for $2000 from LT, and it was about $2500 on Jomashop. The fact that it had an AD warranty was also a plus.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Watchmann has several Traser models in his watch bargains section at lowest prices I've seen on them.

https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

achernob said:


> Amen to that. I went a little nuts during the whole thing and ended up with 5 watches. The Crown Jewels for me had to be the BRM Gulf and the Corum Admirals Cup 45 Military I picked up for just over $1k each. The Seiko Astron for $600 is a favorite too. I had ever intention of flipping a couple of them but I haven't been able to bring myself to do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


picked up a Muhle Glashutte 29er Big for $865 incl shipping in that sale. was very happy with that purchase


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Seems Watchgooroo is at it again with the deals. They had this Glycine Combat sub listed for $150 or best offer. So I thought I would offer $100 and maybe get a deal. They accepted. Yes it's quartz but it's a well made Swiss brand for $100.....I think that's a deal.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

macosie said:


> Was exploring TJMaxx.com and found the Avi-8 watches. Not really a quartz fan, but being an Alberta boy I have a sweet spot for Lancaster Bombers.
> A couple of the Avi-8 Lancaster chronos are on sale for $75... which isn't bad considering it's 165 pound on their website. Would have bought one if they were a shipping to Canada friendly site.


LOL, typical WIS tabs:


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's one for us in the UK, Argos currently had the G-Shock G-2900F-8VER E-data watch at just £34.99, pretty good for anyone wanting to try out a G or needing an inexpensive beater.









Buy G-Shock Men's E-Data Memory Grey Dial Strap Watch at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Men's watches, Watches, Jewellery and watches.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sleepless nights and this thread = random purchase. After seeing City74's post, I decided to make an offer with watchgooroo for a Combat 7 on bracelet. Made an offer for $340 from the $440 listed for sale price. It was accepted within 15 minutes. Also had an 8% eBay bucks promotion which gets me another $27 back. Think it's a good pickup.



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Wow! I'm speechless.
> Did anyone notice if they were sold to separate buyers or if some buyer scooped them all up?
> Anyone got the listing link?











Looks like 10 different buyers spread over 52 minutes with most buying just one, with one buying two (keep your eyes on f29?).

Interestingly, the last two appear to have sat there un-bought for 19 minutes, even after the F71 alarm had been rung.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This all begs the question: Will there be a Best Deal of the 2016 poll or some sort of comprehensive, yet unofficial, forum awards around the end of the year?


Yes, the winners get a great watch at a great price, and more importantly, bragging rights for life!

It would be fun to see some kind of virtual trophy we could hand out though....


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Zodiac Sale Prices are back to normal (after they raised them for the "sale") so you pay less now than during the 30% off!

$466 Super Sea Wolf Skin 1953
$382 *Wow *Super Sea Wolf Compression 1953

WatchStation Official Site: Watches

You need to use the "insider" 15% discount.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

I just made on offer on this Glycine Airman GMT for $650 and it was accepted by Watchgooroo, it is listed for $1,099... aka don't be afraid to lowball!









Link to item: Glycine Men&apos;s 3903.188.LBK9 Airman SST GMT Automatic Blue Dial Black Leather | eBay


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats, I would not call it lowball. We just passed the golden era of Swiss watchmaking. You can see watches that were praised here on watcuseek for $3,000 as Limited Editions and sold two years ago used for $2,000 now selling for lesss than $1,500 new (see Eterna Kontiki 1973 LE as an example).

You see all the sub $500 Swiss chronos.

You see 20% - 30% discount on Stainless Steel Rolex.

Times are a changing and until the glut of inventory leaves the pipeline, this is the new normal.



bhiney said:


> I just made on offer on this Glycine Airman GMT for $650 and it was accepted by Watchgooroo, it is listed for $1,099... aka don't be afraid to lowball!
> 
> View attachment 9811362
> 
> ...


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Relojes said:


> Congrats, I would not call it lowball. We just passed the golden era of Swiss watchmaking. You can see watches that were praised here on watcuseek for $3,000 as Limited Editions and sold two years ago used for $2,000 now selling for lesss than $1,500 new (see Eterna Kontiki 1973 LE as an example).
> 
> You see all the sub $500 Swiss chronos.
> 
> ...


Lowball based on the asking price, but yes that is certainly a trend we've seen in this thread. I'm not complaining though b-)

Sidenote: My offer of $600 was not accepted


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

bhiney said:


> I just made on offer on this Glycine Airman GMT for $650 and it was accepted by Watchgooroo, it is listed for $1,099... aka don't be afraid to lowball!


just dropped an offer on 'em. Finger's crossed!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm aware of the discussion and pros and cons of posting eBay auction listings...

That said, since I posted my 'Rising Sun' pick up last week and it generated some decent discussion...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/152299668224

It's coming out of Australia though so bear that in mind.

There's also the blue dot model up that I forget the name of.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252606555019

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> This all begs the question: Will there be a Best Deal of the 2016 poll or some sort of comprehensive, yet unofficial, forum awards around the end of the year?





jisham said:


> Yes, the winners get a great watch at a great price, and more importantly, bragging rights for life!
> 
> It would be fun to see some kind of virtual trophy we could hand out though....


Hands down, first prize goes to *NoRoadtrippin* who not only found deals but procured them for many members - on his own time and at his own risk.

He certainly took this thread - and this community - to a whole new level.

Thank you.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

This seems like a decent deal on a Seiko Prospex SUN023P1 on Massdrop - $175+shipping ($170 if 2 more people join)? 3xCamel says over $315.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-sun-diver-watch?referer=DTMAPF


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Hands down, first prize goes to *NoRoadtrippin* who not only found deals but procured them for many members - on his own time and at his own risk.
> 
> He certainly took this thread - and this community - to a whole new level.
> 
> Thank you.


Well that sort of kudos is certainly unexpected and undeserved. I'm glad that I was able to contribute in the recent past but there are certainly people who have spotted many more deals all year like WtW, RidingDonkeys, shamaiz3r, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

kl884347 said:


> This seems like a decent deal on a Seiko Prospex SUN023P1 on Massdrop - $175+shipping ($170 if 2 more people join)


Lowest price unlocked now, $169.99 plus shipping. I was coming to post this as well.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

This _may_ be a deal? A little too much for my money considering it's not my style. My apologies if it is not a deal.

Maurice Lacroix Pontos 4 hands for 799

https://www.ebay.com/itm/332020904272


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

kl884347 said:


> This seems like a decent deal on a Seiko Prospex SUN023P1 on Massdrop - $175+shipping ($170 if 2 more people join)? 3xCamel says over $315.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-prospex-sun-diver-watch?referer=DTMAPF


You do realize that case is 52mm.....that's HUGE!!!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

City74 said:


> You do realize that case is 52mm.....that's HUGE!!!


Making Watches Great Again.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> You do realize that case is 52mm.....that's HUGE!!!


Touch of Modern has the 20000-ft Swiss Military that is 30mm THICK.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Relojes said:


> Congrats, I would not call it lowball. We just passed the golden era of Swiss watchmaking. You can see watches that were praised here on watcuseek for $3,000 as Limited Editions and sold two years ago used for $2,000 now selling for lesss than $1,500 new (see Eterna Kontiki 1973 LE as an example).
> 
> You see all the sub $500 Swiss chronos.
> 
> ...


True, the rampant overproduction could lead to just one thing, lower prices. A lot of times I feel like all these watch companies and their marketing 'analysts' and business 'consultants' were painting a rosy picture of every man, woman and child on this earth buying 20 swiss watches a year, so they made sure they could meet this 'demand', which obviously existed only in their heads.....Watch dealers and brands are constantly going into liquidation mode these days, Glycine is just the next domino to fall and many many more will follow....


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

The description says 47.5. Is that wrong?



City74 said:


> You do realize that case is 52mm.....that's HUGE!!!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Gemnation has the Frederique Constant Moonphase, stainless steel and gold versions, for 1295 and 1399, respectively. Not totally affordable, but a huge discount.




























SS:
Frederique Constant Classics Moonphase Men's Watch Model: FC-715S4H6

Gold:
Frederique Constant Classics Moonphase Men's Watch Model: FC-715V4H4


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

kl884347 said:


> The description says 47.5. Is that wrong?


Nope. The diameter is around 48mm (the width at the bezel is around 42mm and the rest is the shroud). He may have been speaking of the lug to lug length. I have one already and the size is a little large on my 6.75" wrist but I like it so much I'm not going to let that stop me from wearing it.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

City74 said:


> You do realize that case is 52mm.....that's HUGE!!!


47.5mm with lug to lug of 51 mm.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)

Relojes said:


> Making Watches Great Again.


People have made mention of the small hands on this watch, but check out the minute hand. I guarantee you there is no problem reading it. I guarantee.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Lowest price unlocked now, $169.99 plus shipping. I was coming to post this as well.


Damn...the drop ended. About to trigger. Must be limited qty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

OMG.. Missed the sun023 drop. Sigh.. Oh well. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Well that sort of kudos is certainly unexpected and undeserved. I'm glad that I was able to contribute in the recent past but there are certainly people who have spotted many more deals all year like WtW, RidingDonkeys, shamaiz3r, etc.


Okay, okay&#8230; you get the prize for humility as well! 

Seriously, there are many great contributors to this thread but you went above and beyond and deserve credit.

Don't worry, there's no real prize!


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Duh, I posted it and missed it myself because I had to step out. Ugh. Well, the more of us that request it the sooner it will come back again.

Oh and BTW I don't know if the link I posted had a referral in it. I kept getting an email saying someone I referred joined Massdrop. Sincerest apologies if it did, I didn't realize it.



lerijiso said:


> OMG.. Missed the sun023 drop. Sigh.. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

This thread has once again undermined my self control and I grabbed a best offer Glycine Incursore manual wind from Watchgooroo on eBay.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not the year.....see post #1
> 
> Seiko 62MAS Homage, Limited Edition by Manchester Watch Works......hopefully! - Page 116
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ohhhhhhh... that MAS... excellent homage with no doubts on the lineage. Thank you for the link...

"...had to look up what the MAS stood for but it comes from the term auto*MAtic Selfdater. The 62MAS was introduced in 1965 with a 37mm case, a date function, a bi-directional bezel, strong lume on the hands and markers, a sizeable crown, screw down case back, 150M of water resistance, and a non-hacking, non hand-winding 6217 movement that beat at 18,000bph."*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford has 20% off of clearance.

Clearance Sale watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Uatu said:


> This thread has once again undermined my self control and I grabbed a best offer Glycine Incursore manual wind from Watchgooroo on eBay.


Lol, I think Watchgooroo must be a little tired of all the lowball offers they must be getting on these watches...


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, I think Watchgooroo must be a little tired of all the lowball offers they must be getting on these watches...


Hah! I didn't get a note, just a counter and then a rejection.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, I think Watchgooroo must be a little tired of all the lowball offers they must be getting on these watches...


Haha. I usually set automatic rejection limits for that reason.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

The thing is though if you are a company on Ebay rather than just rejecting the offer and saying "Please don't send such low offers" why not just counter offer? If you've got someone that is interested in your watch and wants to make an offer then just state what you would find acceptable rather than admonishing them. After all if you've got a potential buyer that is interested in what you have and wants to negotiate then surely it's simple to just make a counter offer, if not then why bother with the 'Make An Offer' option at all?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Gemnation has the Frederique Constant Moonphase, stainless steel and gold versions, for 1295 and 1399, respectively. Not totally affordable, but a huge discount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hunter-style caseback is super cool!


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't quite offer that low, LOL :joy:. Guess I might need to work on my negotiating technique.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though if you are a company on Ebay rather than just rejecting the offer and saying "Please don't send such low offers" why not just counter offer? If you've got someone that is interested in your watch and wants to make an offer then just state what you would find acceptable rather than admonishing them. After all if you've got a potential buyer that is interested in what you have and wants to negotiate then surely it's simple to just make a counter offer, if not then why bother with the 'Make An Offer' option at all?


If someone lowballs me I just reject also. If we aren't even close there is no sense in wasting time.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

kl884347 said:


> The description says 47.5. Is that wrong?


It's about that size. It's big but meant for actually diving so I'm a fan.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

City74 said:


> If someone lowballs me I just reject also. If we aren't even close there is no sense in wasting time.


But it's not really wasting time though is it? Just reject the offer and give them a price that you'd find acceptable, it only takes a couple of seconds to do that. Tell them what you'd take for it and they'll either come up to meet you on that or they won't. I don't get why you wouldn't just do that, it doesn't cost you anything except a minute of your time.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GO Senator Perpetual Calendar for only $8800 after code DMSENATOR8800. Don't forget to use your Amex to save an extra $50.

Glashutte Senator 100-02-13-02-04 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> But it's not really wasting time though is it? Just reject the offer and give them a price that you'd find acceptable, it only takes a couple of seconds to do that. Tell them what you'd take for it and they'll either come up to meet you on that or they won't. I don't get why you wouldn't just do that, it doesn't cost you anything except a minute of your time.


For instance in this case. They asked $399 obo. You offer $170. If there best price is $300 which is 25% off and a good discount off an already decent price I would have declined also. Most people who offer $170 aren't going to come up to a decent $300 price, they want the watch for nothing, so no need to waste time


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

This is not a business minded reply, it is an "I feel offended by your offer" reply. JMHO.



City74 said:


> For instance in this case. They asked $399 obo. You offer $170. If there best price is $300 which is 25% off and a good discount off an already decent price I would have declined also. *Most people who offer $170 aren't going to come up to a decent $300* price, they want the watch for nothing, so no need to waste time


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> The thing is though if you are a company on Ebay rather than just rejecting the offer and saying "Please don't send such low offers" why not just counter offer? If you've got someone that is interested in your watch and wants to make an offer then just state what you would find acceptable rather than admonishing them. After all if you've got a potential buyer that is interested in what you have and wants to negotiate then surely it's simple to just make a counter offer, if not then why bother with the 'Make An Offer' option at all?


For the same reason that when I get low ball offers I usually just reply back something like thank you for the offer but I'm going to decline. I won't bother trying to counter offer at all. I agree with City 74 that it is a complete waste of time.

Why would you think that you could negotiate a reasonable transaction price when the person on the other side of the table is obviously unreasonable as shown by their lowball offer. I completely get the idea that unless you ask you'll never know if you can get it for that price but there's nothing in that concept that says I have to engage in the games either.

Edit: I will say that a long time ago when I received a low ball offer I countered with a higher price than my original listing. Buyer got a little bit pissed but I got a chuckle.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I rest my case.



valuewatchguy said:


> For the same reason that when I get low ball offers I usually just reply back something like thank you for the offer but I'm going to decline. I won't bother trying to counter offer at all. I agree with City 74 that it is a complete waste of time.
> 
> Why would you think that you could negotiate a reasonable transaction price when the person on the other side of the table is obviously unreasonable as shown by their lowball offer. I completely get the idea that unless you ask you'll never know if you can get it for that price but there's nothing in that concept that says I have to engage in the games either.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

If I am submitting an offer on eBay I *always* lowball. Mostly because you never know what people will accept, and I have won some watches with offers as low as 1/4 the listed B.I.N. price.

Just because I submit a very low offer doesn't mean I am expecting to get it for that price. It's a way to show interest in the product and hopefully start a line of negotiation where we can come to a price that makes the seller and the buyer (me) happy. I find haggling fun, and I've been pretty successful in this regard, but do sometimes get a seller who takes a low bit as a personal slight.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't see how offering a low price is being "obviously unreasonable" when the seller has deliberately given the buyer an option to Make An Offer. 

Ebay gives the seller the tools that provide a way to automatically reject offers under a price of their choosing. So if you want to welcome offers but you don't want ones that you consider lowball then fine, set your limit and then there's no problem. Personally I never just flat out blank a potential buyer on Ebay. If I have an item and I want a certain price for it then I'll list it at that price with no option to Make An Offer. And if I have an item that I'd be willing to negotiate a price on and I want to invite offers then I'll list it with Make An Offer, simple. Let's say I have an item listed at £200 or make an offer and someone offers me £50 for it then no big deal, I don't get offended, I just reply and say something like "Sorry, I can't go that low, how does £190 sound?". That let's them know what I'm looking for, no hassle, no BS. Either they'll pay it, come up with a bid that is near that, or they'll walk away, again no big deal either way.

By the way I'm talking specifically about Ebay which had a system in place to make and receive bids, I'm not talking about a sales forum.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Watchgooroo Combat Sub deal fell thru. Out of stock. They actually have a legit reason and the refunded my money ASAP so no harm done. I would deal with them again without hesitation


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

As a seller, I never deal with anyone who lowballs me. I have no problem negotiating. However, when an interested buyer comes at me with an offer that is 50% or lower than my asking price, I actually take it personal. It's basically the buyer wondering if I have any grasp of what I am selling and can I be taken advantage of. Why would I want to deal with anyone who off the bat is testing my knowledge of what I am selling? Flippers are notorious for using this tactic. 
There are situations where I will "lowball" someone when their asking price is a little exaggerated. Bought a Victorinox the other day when I showed the seller that Amazon was selling that same watch new for less than what he was asking for it used. 
As a seller on Ebay, when i price my watches with the ability to make an offer, i engage with anyone with an offer within 25% less than my asking price. Furthermore, I do agree that if using the Make An Offer feature, you should use the automatic reject feature. After about 10 lowball offers, i learned how to use that feature pretty quickly.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

matlobi said:


> If I am submitting an offer on eBay I *always* lowball. Mostly because you never know what people will accept, and I have won some watches with offers as low as 1/4 the listed B.I.N. price.
> 
> Just because I submit a very low offer doesn't mean I am expecting to get it for that price. It's a way to show interest in the product and hopefully start a line of negotiation where we can come to a price that makes the seller and the buyer (me) happy. I find haggling fun, and I've been pretty successful in this regard, but do sometimes get a seller who takes a low bit as a personal slight.


Exactly. That's what I came to say as well

The people against this idea are assuming the lowballer is just cheap and only interested in an unreasonable price. That may not be the case. They're just seeing if they get lucky. Forget watches, I do this on houses. No reason not to offer back and give me an idea of where your bottom dollar is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> I actually take it personal. It's basically the buyer wondering if I have any grasp of what I am selling and can I be taken advantage of.


This is why I always include a note in the offer stating that I am interested in the product and am willing to negotiate mutually acceptable terms.

Attempting to maximize my savings is no more harmful than the seller trying to maximize their profits. The fun is in finding the balance.


----------



## Chris6 (Sep 4, 2014)

City74 said:


> The Watchgooroo Combat Sub deal fell thru. Out of stock. They actually have a legit reason and the refunded my money ASAP so no harm done. I would deal with them again without hesitation


What was your deal? I submitted an offer that was accepted about 30 mins ago for a Combat Sub.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Gemnation has the Frederique Constant Moonphase, stainless steel and gold versions, for 1295 and 1399, respectively. Not totally affordable, but a huge discount.


The dial and hands on the SS one are incorrect which is a shame because I like the feuille hands and thinner indices more. Attached is the correct model.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

For UK WUS guys, I think £235.00 for the new Seiko Turtle on a bracelet ain't a bad deal. Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-SRP7...8&qid=1478115261&sr=1-2&keywords=seiko+turtle


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Chris6 said:


> What was your deal? I submitted an offer that was accepted about 30 mins ago for a Combat Sub.


They have a bunch listed. Mine is sold out. Was the red/black quartz model for $100


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Lol, I think Watchgooroo must be a little tired of all the lowball offers they must be getting on these watches...


You can set the offer to auto decline under a specified minimum,, and if you dont, you're simply asking for all those time wasting low ballers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Exactly. That's what I came to say as well
> 
> The people against this idea are assuming the lowballer is just cheap and only interested in an unreasonable price. That may not be the case. They're just seeing if they get lucky. Forget watches, I do this on houses. No reason not to offer back and give me an idea of where your bottom dollar is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why is there an expectation of a counter to the lowball? The seller made the initial offer, the lowball made his offer, no deal was struck, end of story.

Just like there is always another deal waiting on this thread, there is always another buyer so negotiating such a wide gap in expectations is not necessary. ESPECIALLY when you have the watch priced correctly from the beginning.

But i agree it doesnt hurt to ask.good luck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> For UK WUS guys, I think £235.00 for the new Seiko Turtle on a bracelet ain't a bad deal. Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-SRP7...8&qid=1478115261&sr=1-2&keywords=seiko+turtle


Amazon also have the Pepsi PADI at £255, it states it is temporarily out of stock, but you can still add to basket and buy so hopefully they should have some more in stock soon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PROSPEX-Divers-Automatic-Special-SRPA21K1/dp/B01HD7Y61G


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

matlobi said:


> This is why I always include a note in the offer stating that I am interested in the product and am willing to negotiate mutually acceptable terms.
> 
> Attempting to maximize my savings is no more harmful than the seller trying to maximize their profits. The fun is in finding the balance.


Maximizing your savings is completely understandable. Trying to get something for almost nothing is what it looks like to a seller. 
If my asking price is $400 and I am offered something under $200, that doesn't push me to start negotiations. I actually don't take you seriously after that because now, even if we meet in the middle, i'm still losing more than 25% of my asking.
As a buyer, i usually offer something 30% lower than the asking, fully expecting a counter. If the seller responds rudely than i know in reality, their Make an Offer really means they are only willing to budge a little.
The best lesson from all this is as a seller, if you don't want to have to deal with lowball offers, set your minimum rejections. For those who continue to offer lowball amounts (50% or lower) keep on trucking. I just wanted to share the point of view of the seller. Not all of us are trying to stick it to you.


----------



## Chris6 (Sep 4, 2014)

I submitted $500 for the Combat Auto Sub with the blue face that was accepted. I'm happy. I just got back from Bermuda and realized I needed an inexpensive watch that I could care a tad less about than some of my others.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

City74 said:


> They have a bunch listed. Mine is sold out. Was the red/black quartz model for $100


There were 2 left in stock when i offered $85 (for the red/black auto)- they (watchgooroo) came back a bit later with $100 which I was going to accept- but no go - Out Of Stock..LOL That was me screwing myself, as I knew they were accepting $100 offers. Oh well


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Maximizing your savings is completely understandable. Trying to get something for almost nothing is what it looks like to a seller.
> If my asking price is $400 and I am offered something under $200, that doesn't push me to start negotiations. I actually don't take you seriously after that because now, even if we meet in the middle, i'm still losing more than 25% of my asking.
> As a buyer, i usually offer something 30% lower than the asking, fully expecting a counter. If the seller responds rudely than i know in reality, their Make an Offer really means they are only willing to budge a little.
> The best lesson from all this is as a seller, if you don't want to have to deal with lowball offers, set your minimum rejections. For those who continue to offer lowball amounts (50% or lower) keep on trucking. I just wanted to share the point of view of the seller. Not all of us are trying to stick it to you.


I'm a seller as well, so I sort of get where you're coming from.

As someone who relishes in bargaining, if you point blank refuse to enter any kind of negotiations, either by automatically rejecting (I do use the automated system, but with a standard friendly note) or respond rudely, then as a buyer I feel like that is *exactly* what the seller is doing, which has a chilling effect on the whole process and makes it less likely I would try to deal with that seller in the future.

I guess what I'm saying is a little honey on either side is going to attract a lot more flies than a pot full of vinegar.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> As a seller, I never deal with anyone who lowballs me. I have no problem negotiating. However, when an interested buyer comes at me with an offer that is 50% or lower than my asking price, I actually take it personal.
> 
> There are situations where I will "lowball" someone when their asking price is a little exaggerated.


Seems contradictory and a bit hypocritical, don't you think.

You don't like people lowballing you but you will lowball someone else when you feel their asking price is exaggerated. Ever consider that perhaps some of the people lowballing you think your asking price is exaggerated?


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

As I mentioned earlier, this is business math (get as many offers as possible/make the sale) versus feelings.



maverick13z said:


> Seems contradictory and a bit hypocritical, don't you think.
> 
> You don't like people lowballing you but you will lowball someone else when you feel their asking price is exaggerated. Ever consider that perhaps some of the people lowballing you think your asking price is exaggerated?


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Come on guys, this isn't F2.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Selective quoting is never cool. "Bought a Victorinox the other day when I showed the seller that Amazon was selling that same watch new for less than what he was asking for it used."
In this instance the asking price was exaggerated. So my offer wasn't a lowball offer. That is why i put it in quotations. If someone is selling you something at $400 and you can readily find it for 50% of that price, their asking price is exaggerated. So what they would consider a lowball is actually the correct pricing for the item. In the instances previously mentioned, the asking price was already low. 
This will be my last post on the subject in this thread. i don't want to take away from its main purpose. I'm more than willing to have a reasonable conversation about this on another platform.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up the red black glycine 3 hand from watchgooroo (description says auto but these are quartz) and the massdrop seiko as well so not a bad afternoon.

Will go nicely with my CWS sale hamilton pan europ grey dial

Even with the rubbish exchange rate and customs fees these were still bargains compared to usual prices her in the UK


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up the red black glycine 3 hand from watchgooroo (description says auto but these are quartz) and the massdrop seiko as well so not a bad afternoon.

Will go nicely with my CWS sale hamilton pan europ grey dial

Even with the rubbish exchange rate and customs fees these were still bargains compared to usual prices her in the UK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Come on guys, this isn't F2.


This. Thank you

I've always liked the f104. I think it's a very unique design and the dial is gorgeous IMO, love the simplicity. My offer got accepted so I ordered the 40mm one 








"life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Selective quoting is never cool. .


I quoted the selective parts to keep things short and sweet. You missed my point - you assume people who made offers to you do not think your price is exaggerated. That IMO is a bad assumption


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Pretty good deal at The Watchery on this Victorinox Officers watch in TITANIUM. $139 is a deal for sure even if the dial looks like PAC-MAN. I would still own the watch tho

Victorinox Swiss Army 241550 Watches,Men's Officer's Black Genuine Leather Titanium-Tone Dial SS, Dress Victorinox Swiss Army Quartz Watches


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Ashford has 20% off of clearance.
> 
> Clearance Sale watches


http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/*edox/class-1/class-1-gmt-worldtimer*/93005-3-NBUR.pid?nid=_cat5001&so=33

$680 with code CLEAR20

http://watchreviewsbymcv.blogspot.com/2016/05/review-of-edox-class-1-gmt-worldtimer.html


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/*edox/class-1/class-1-gmt-worldtimer*/93005-3-NBUR.pid?nid=_cat5001&so=33
> 
> $680 with code CLEAR20


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

City74 said:


> Pretty good deal at The Watchery on this Victorinox Officers watch in TITANIUM. $139 is a deal for sure even if the dial looks like PAC-MAN. I would still own the watch tho
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army 241550 Watches,Men's Officer's Black Genuine Leather Titanium-Tone Dial SS, Dress Victorinox Swiss Army Quartz Watches


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> The dial and hands on the SS one are incorrect which is a shame because I like the feuille hands and thinner indices more. Attached is the correct model.


öhm öhm i attach the correct model (just kidding)


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Watcheszon have the Seiko Prospex SRP773J1 (Japan model) for $274.99.

Seiko Mens SRP773J1 PROSPEX Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP773J1] - USD274.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> Pretty good deal at The Watchery on this Victorinox Officers watch in TITANIUM. $139 is a deal for sure even if the dial looks like PAC-MAN. I would still own the watch tho
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army 241550 Watches,Men's Officer's Black Genuine Leather Titanium-Tone Dial SS, Dress Victorinox Swiss Army Quartz Watches


I think the watch is SS but the dial color is Titanium. Still a good price.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the watch is SS but the dial color is Titanium. Still a good price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yea I may have misread. It's SS. Still a good deal like you said.. They have it at WoW also and I have a 20% off coupon from them. That brings it down to $111 shipped. To bad I'm really trying to wait for BF haha. Btw if any forum regular wants the 20% off code for any purchase at Wow pm me. I'm not gonna use it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Ashford has 20% off of clearance.
> 
> Clearance Sale watches


http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...pioneer-auto/H60515593.pid?nid=_cat5001&so=14










$550 - 20%

This is one that I have considered in the past and with the sale price bringing it under a $450 it becomes even more appealing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field H60515593 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> $550 - 20%
> 
> ...


I've had a little thing fir that one as well. The white date just throws it off for me


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

wishmann said:


> Watcheszon have the Seiko Prospex SRP773J1 (Japan model) for $274.99.
> 
> Seiko Mens SRP773J1 PROSPEX Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [SRP773J1] - USD274.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


That actually looks like their regular price for that model. They've been more heavily discounting other models but this one hasn't moved.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for putting the EBAY deals where you have to activate them -- it helps me a lot because I never see those messages! to much spam.



dart1214 said:


> Sleepless nights and this thread = random purchase. After seeing City74's post, I decided to make an offer with watchgooroo for a Combat 7 on bracelet. Made an offer for $340 from the $440 listed for sale price. It was accepted within 15 minutes. Also had an 8% eBay bucks promotion which gets me another $27 back. Think it's a good pickup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

$550 - 20%

This is one that I have considered in the past and with the sale price bringing it under a $450 it becomes even more appealing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Don't forget an extra $50 off at ashford with an AMEX card if you have one, plus some Amex gas and miscellaneous bonuses if you need to cut some other costs to justify a purchase lol. Bunch of new Amex cash back promos on the Amex site for holiday shopping.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ trimming quotes has messed up a couple times when on my phone. Sorry about that.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This seems like a rather good deal. Display model, but ... Oris BC-3 black case/white dial automatic in the 'WATCHWED' sale. Coupon code takes it to $543.99. Rebate site Dollar Dig is offering 10% cash back (compared to Be Frugal and Giving Assistant's 8%), so that takes it below $500 to $489.59.

Men's BC3 Advanced Auto Black Genuine Leather White Dial Black IP SS | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a rather good deal. Display model, but ... Oris BC-3 black case/white dial automatic in the 'WATCHWED' sale. Coupon code takes it to $543.99. Rebate site Dollar Dig is offering 10% cash back (compared to Be Frugal and Giving Assistant's 8%), so that takes it below $500 to $489.59.
> 
> Men's BC3 Advanced Auto Black Genuine Leather White Dial Black IP SS | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 9817906


I have a similar Oris. Nice design and perfectly good watch but probably not worth $500. By that I mean it has nothing over what you can normally find in the $300-400 range. If you really want an Oris, this is about as good as you're going to do though.

On the plus side, the Oris bracelet has straight rather than curved lug ends. That means you can use any bracelet with straight lug ends and it will fit perfect.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are only a few hours left for the $20 back on every $100 spent promo at ToM. There are some old sales that are still active that you can access from this link. I see a few decent deals buried in there. Tempted by the Montblancs, but I can't get myself to do it.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/stores/the-watch-shop?open=1


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

That SUN023 drop went quickly... That's almost a 50% lower price than currently on the Bay. I need to start paying attention to the Massdrop emails again.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> That SUN023 drop went quickly... That's almost a 50% lower price than currently on the Bay. I need to start paying attention to the Massdrop emails again.


That drop ended in roughly 20 mins.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> There are only a few hours left for the $20 back on every $100 spent promo at ToM.


Is this a rebate, or store credit?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> That drop ended in roughly 20 mins.


I'll bet there will be 288 cancellation emails going out. I read through the discussion page. I don't even look at the Mass Drop emails anymore, but might have missed a real deal here.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Lighting Deal: Victorinox Men's 241493 "Chrono Classic" Stainless Steel 41mm Watch with Black Leather Band for $135

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JT4DLY/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_XgRgyb6S0PKJY

5% claimed so far.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Thank you! I've wanted a turtle since they were announced and now this baby is on the way. RIP my PP balance. Happy Halloween!


Order was canceled by the seller and they demanded more money ($43) for the same watch. Their excuses is system error. No more watcheszon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watcheszon canceled my previous turtle order due to no stock. They asked me if I wanted refund or replacement. I asked what other turtles they had in stock. They didn't know what a turtle was, so I asked for refund. Refund was prompt. 

I previously bought from them through amazon without issue.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

The Watchgooroo did take a $500 offer on the Glycine L1000 Lagunare- a bit of an older model- but they were asking $799-- so they did take about 40% off an already pretty good price. Probably because it's a bit of an oddball.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

For the watchgooroo offers, from the posts on here it appears as though 35% off is the sweet spot for accepted offers with 40% on a couple posts. If you're looking to make an offer that may help. Also, I mentioned in a earlier comment but I asked for a emailed receipt in addition to the PayPal invoice I got and they emailed me a receipt from gsd global with the model number of the watch, company order number, and date. Did not include the low price I paid or anything to do with ebay in the receipt. I am really happy with the service. On a side note, all of the glycine models I've looked at have had the old logo. I'm wondering if invicta buying glycine and changing the logo has something to do with these sales.


----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)

boze said:


> Lighting Deal: Victorinox Men's 241493 "Chrono Classic" Stainless Steel 41mm Watch with Black Leather Band for $135
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JT4DLY/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_XgRgyb6S0PKJY
> 
> 5% claimed so far.


Sweet. Got that one on Massdrop a couple months ago for $159. Really nice watch for either price.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Target has the casio mdv106 for $31 after using $10 off coupon 'STYLE'. Nice cheap diver.

Target : Expect More. Pay Less.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

You can also get a G shock dw6900-1v for $31 with that coupon.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

For Aussies, Seiko SKS473P can be had for Aud $160 delivered via an Auspost / COTD link up via https://m.catchoftheday.com.au/even...ronograph-watch-silver-360666/?sid=56572&st=1

There were a few other Seikos, a Citizen, some quartz Fossils and other fashion watches with the same deal if you care to poke around.

20% taken off the listed price of $199 for the Sks473P when in your basket and you can "try" club catch with a new account for free delivery.
Just don't forget to cancel the subscription before your free month is up.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Interesting pilot watches on ToM for $349. Has a Miyota 8219 movement.










They also have Luciano Barbera Italian leather belts and wallets for $24. Davidoff Italian silk ties are $29. These would make great gifts.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Interesting pilot watches on ToM for $349. Has a Miyota 8219 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tie is never a great gift. Ever.

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

boze said:


> Lighting Deal: Victorinox Men's 241493 "Chrono Classic" Stainless Steel 41mm Watch with Black Leather Band for $135
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JT4DLY/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_XgRgyb6S0PKJY
> 
> 5% claimed so far.


Nope. $200 is what it's selling for now.

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

johnny action said:


> A tie is never a great gift. Ever.


If you get a Kiton for Christmas, feel free to send it to me.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

johnny action said:


> Nope. $200 is what it's selling for now.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


An Amazon lighting deal only lasts a few hours or until it's 100% claimed.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

When you wear a suit 7 days a week, a great tie is a great gift.

When your jeans and t-shirt is a suit and tie, a great tie is a great gift.

Make Ties Great... Again.



johnny action said:


> A tie is never a great gift. Ever.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

DamienT said:


> Order was canceled by the seller and they demanded more money ($43) for the same watch. Their excuses is system error. No more watcheszon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I heard the same thing from another buyer about their order being cancelled. I'm still waiting for my email but when it comes I'll just request a refund instead of paying extra.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If you get a Kiton for Christmas, feel free to send it to me.


Wow someone one else knows and wears Kiton? Small world. Almost all the shirts and ties I own are Kiton with a few Farragamo thrown in. Crazy prices but good ord that quality and feel is amazing


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

We have a lot of AskAndy and StyleForums refugees here.



City74 said:


> Wow someone one else knows and wears Kiton? Small world. Almost all the shirts and ties I own are Kiton with a few Farragamo thrown in. Crazy prices but good ord that quality and feel is amazing


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

https://www.passthewatch.com/seiko-...mpiBHrBipCiRzw9fgvODFUWPZK0fLm92ochoCjATw_wcB

Post Halloween special...

I own this watch. It is a great Monster if you get over the fact the SS case should be black.

$163 + free shipping


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Casio for $27.82 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-AMW110-1AV-Classic-Stainless-Steel/dp/B00D8YG7A2


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> Wow someone one else knows and wears Kiton? Small world. Almost all the shirts and ties I own are Kiton with a few Farragamo thrown in. Crazy prices but good ord that quality and feel is amazing


Don't actually have any Kitons yet, but I have a lot of Luigi Borrelli shirts. IMO, they are the best value in luxury shirts. Some of mine were around $150, but a few were under $40! Amazing quality for the price.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Don't actually have any Kitons yet, but I have a lot of Luigi Borrelli shirts. IMO, they are the best value in luxury shirts. Some of mine were around $150, but a few were under $40! Amazing quality for the price.


Actually just checked my shirts and Kitons, Behars, Brooks Brothers, Zegna and a Ferragamo. Actually the Zegna is my fav. You should try one


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Zenith Prime with Elite 670 movement. I've had this in my cart since yesterday. Great deal, but not exactly in love with the style. $1800 - 20% off with EXTRA20 makes it $1440. 6% cash back makes it $1354. $50 Amex credit makes it $1304.

Zenith Prime 01-0100-670-91-C624 , watches


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Y'all need to upgrade to some wool shirts. They never stink, need no ironing, and breath better than the cotton luxury brands you're mentioning. Check out wool and prince if you're interested. 
Now keeping it about watches... Target has the Casio G-Shock DW6900-1V (Black) for $43 - $10 off with coupon code STYLE [Exp 11/5] in cart = $33 before the CC promos and rebates.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Zenith Prime with Elite 670 movement. I've had this in my cart since yesterday. Great deal, but not exactly in love with the style. $1800 - 20% off with EXTRA20 makes it $1440. 6% cash back makes it $1354. $50 Amex credit makes it $1304.
> 
> Zenith Prime 01-0100-670-91-C624 , watches


If the bezel was thinner that watch would be much better looking


----------



## scufutz (Jun 21, 2014)

johnny action said:


> A tie is never a great gift. Ever.
> 
> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


Offtopic : 
This was a self gift !!! 
I apologize for the non watch picture










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeacock (Feb 26, 2013)

I imagine that tie itself is pretty effective birth control.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

City74 said:


> If the bezel was thinner that watch would be much better looking


Also, the color of the dial will make it hard to read. It really needs better contrast.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

MASS DROP has the Glycine combat 6 for $389.99 plus $7.75 shipping. Several models including one with a bracelet. Please rush to buy them so I don't spend any more money on watches I don't need unless I become the human octopus.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch?mode=guest_open


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> MASS DROP has the Glycine combat 6 for $389.99 plus $7.75 shipping. Several models including one with a bracelet. Please rush to buy them so I don't spend any more money on watches I don't need unless I become the human octopus.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch?mode=guest_open


Decent deal....only bad thing is they ship in a month


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone else had there eBay 'best offer' ignored by watchgooroo?

No auto decline, but no counter offer or acceptance, either.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> MASS DROP has the Glycine combat 6 for $389.99 plus $7.75 shipping. Several models including one with a bracelet. Please rush to buy them so I don't spend any more money on watches I don't need unless I become the human octopus.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch?mode=guest_open


You can get this watch brand new from an Authorized Dealer with stamped warranty card for only $300. Ebay user "watchgooroo" is accepting 'Best Offer' of $300 shipped. Full discussions of this have been earlier in this thread. They sell this watch in both the 36mm and 42mm versions, both with and without Sapphire, in various colors, and different leather/bracelet options.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

i see zero items listed in watchgooroo 's store, can anyone share the link please? maybe it's a mobile Internet thing.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

janusspiritius said:


> i see zero items listed in watchgooroo 's store, can anyone share the link please? maybe it's a mobile Internet thing.


http://stores.ebay.com/WatchGooRoo

533 items listed


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

janusspiritius said:


> i see zero items listed in watchgooroo 's store, can anyone share the link please? maybe it's a mobile Internet thing.


I see 533 items.

watchgooroo on eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

For anyone regretting not getting in on the Eterna Airforce the first time 'round, The Watchery on eBay has "limited quantity available" for $299.99 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eterna-1184...966406?hash=item543aa24706:g:AlcAAOSwmLlX9zMf (and they're $499.99 on the thewatchery.com)! I posted mine earlier in the week in the WRUW thread on a Panatime Vintage with rough edges. While the OEM bracelet is pretty nicely done, the clasp has a stupid diver's extension (or maybe it's a pilot's extension to fit over a flight jacket?); regardless, it only allows for 2 of the micro-adjustments to be of any use and as such, I just can't get the right fit. Probably for the best, since this strap looks and feels just right! While I was fortunate enough to land mine for just a bit over $200 after all discounts and cash back, I'd say it's still more than a bargain at $299.99!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I absolutely loved my Eterna Air Force. Can't wait to get it back from repairs.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Redline automatic with Miyota 8217 movement for $35 after code HALFOFF

Torque Sport Auto Stainless Steel Black Dial Red Accent | World of Watches


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

The ONLY thing that stopped me from snagging one of those Eternas was the 39mm size. I don't have that large of a wrist, but I just don't find myself wearing any of my smaller watches (Under 40mm). Great deal, but I'm afraid that it would live in the watch box without getting any lovin'.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> The ONLY thing that stopped me from snagging one of those Eternas was the 39mm size. I don't have that large of a wrist, but I just don't find myself wearing any of my smaller watches (Under 40mm). Great deal, but I'm afraid that it would live in the watch box without any lovin'.


I bought one and returned it. While I have smaller wrists and 39mm fits well the Eterna just didn't look right to me. The smaller size meant that the numbers were very close and everything just looked to jumbled and confusing. Great fit and finish tho


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the Victorinox Swiss Army white-dial automatic chronograph on bracelet, model 241191, for $487.47. Be Frugal rebate takes it down to *$447*.

I picked this up for $469 and absolutely considered it a steal at that price. It's got the ETA "Valgranges" movement, which is basically a 7750 beefed up for a bigger watch. And this is kind of meaty - 45 mm and 15 mm thick.

AT has a couple of other Victorinox models that look like they are good buys, too. Especially with that 8.3% Be Frugal rebate.

https://www.areatrend.com/victorinox-swiss-army-241191-watch-1681971296.aspx


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The 39mm size was a point of initial reluctance for me as well, but I took the leap of faith (and am glad I did)! For point of reference, I have a 7.5" wrist and it fits quite nicely (and I usually find myself wearing watches in the 42mm to 44mm range. Should be interesting to see how the Airman at 46mm looks when it arrives tomorrow, as these 2 watches will be the extremes on each end of the size spectrum in my current collection!).



KrisOK said:


> The ONLY thing that stopped me from snagging one of those Eternas was the 39mm size. I don't have that large of a wrist, but I just don't find myself wearing any of my smaller watches (Under 40mm). Great deal, but I'm afraid that it would live in the watch box without getting any lovin'.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

matlobi said:


> I see 533 items.
> 
> watchgooroo on eBay


thats really weird


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

janusspiritius said:


> thats really weird
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's possible that the seller does not offer shipping to your location which causes the listings to be omitted from your search.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

As part of their November Cyber Deals section, WoW has an Oris Artix GT black dial, SS bracelet for 665.99 (-8% cash back via befrugal)....which is weird because on another page of the sale it's 959.99...










I'd grab it but I just picked up the Calobra LE version with arabic numerals and a green bezel...tempted to order and pull the bracelet off this one for mine though...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The Watchery has GLYCINE-3925-19-LBK9 (Quartz) for $143.99 - everywhere else is around $290.
Befrugal gives 10% cashback









And longislandwatch has the Citizen NH8350-59E (auto) for $109. The textured dial looks nice.









Cheers.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

buldogge said:


> Anyone else had there eBay 'best offer' ignored by watchgooroo?
> 
> No auto decline, but no counter offer or acceptance, either.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


They're probably going through hundreds of offers a day, very stupid not to put limits with auto decline IMO...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

DamienT said:


> Order was canceled by the seller and they demanded more money ($43) for the same watch. Their excuses is system error. No more watcheszon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah, so illegal.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

dumberdrummer said:


> The 39mm size was a point of initial reluctance for me as well, but I took the leap of faith (and am glad I did)! For point of reference, I have a 7.5" wrist and it fits quite nicely (and I usually find myself wearing watches in the 42mm to 44mm range. Should be interesting to see how the Airman at 46mm looks when it arrives tomorrow, as these 2 watches will be the extremes on each end of the size spectrum in my current collection!).


At 7.45 inch wrist, even my wife commented on how small it looked ( I had to agree especially with the hefty bezel, I think I could have pulled it off if the face was all glass and dial like my current lust: 40mm Mido commander II).
It was an easy sell on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DamienT said:


> Order was canceled by the seller and they demanded more money ($43) for the same watch. Their excuses is system error. No more watcheszon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still waiting for my refund. I may have to open a PayPal dispute

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> At 7.45 inch wrist, even my wife commented on how small it looked


If you think about it, it is really very simple for our wives to manipulate us into selling our watches


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

thedius said:


> If you think about it, it is really very simple for our wives to manipulate us into selling our watches


Phew... I thought you were going to use my quote " At 7.45 inch wrist, even my wife commented on how small it looked" against me. Hahahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

janusspiritius said:


> matlobi said:
> 
> 
> > I see 533 items.
> ...


I think the search for seller:name may not work anymore. Hasn't worked for me anyway. Try using the advanced search. Sorry, no deal to post.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Still waiting for my refund. I may have to open a PayPal dispute
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Fortunately my refund was back this morning but I'll definitely think twice about doing business with them again in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Canadians, Bulova Moon watch is on Amazon.ca for $416+

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96B251-Chronograph-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01AJE2WAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478213506&sr=8-1&keywords=Bulova+moon+watch+%5C

Same price available on The Bay website as well. Just add coupon code SAVEBIG


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Canadians, Bulova Moon watch is on Amazon.ca for $416+

https://www.amazon.ca/Bulova-96B251...478213506&sr=8-1&keywords=Bulova+moon+watch+\

Same price available on The Bay website as well. Just add coupon code SAVEBIG


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

And what did she think about your watch size?



Sabadabadoo said:


> Phew... I thought you were going to use my quote " At 7.45 inch wrist, even my wife commented on how small it looked" against me. Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger on the Eterna Air Force...Man that was so unplanned. Never saw that watch before. But, in my mind, it's such a good deal. First Eterna I guess. I was aiming at a Kontiki but was unable to find one at a good price. Maybe black friday (finger's crossed). Usually I wait for a watch to grow on me (no pun here please)...Hope I won't regret.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jncky said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Eterna Air Force...Man that was so unplanned. Never saw that watch before. But, in my mind, it's such a good deal. First Eterna I guess. I was aiming at a Kontiki but was unable to find one at a good price. Maybe black friday (finger's crossed). Usually I wait for a watch to grow on me (no pun here please)...Hope I won't regret.


The Monterey GMT that I got about 10 days ago screams quality. The Eterna's are pretty good in my opinion. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

janusspiritius said:


> matlobi said:
> 
> 
> > I see 533 items.
> ...


Searching for the seller isn't working on eBay. I followed them and the easiest way I've found is to go my eBay - followed sellers tab by purchase history etc - click watchgooroo - then filter the results by brand or add glycine to the search field. Then I sort them by price lowest to highest or newly added. Watchgooroo seems to be good for glycine and hot-brands has had some eterna deals.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

janusspiritius said:


> thats really weird


You're using mobile eBay, which is a worthless piece of laughable dung (knowing eBay spent a fortune on it).


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

First contribution.. good price... Don't know anything about the seller.
*Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch*
Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch 13205067662 | eBay
$174.99
Item condition:​*New with tags*


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

eddiegee said:


> First contribution.. good price... Don't know anything about the seller.
> *Citizen Men's BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch*
> Citizen Men&apos;s BJ7000-52E "Nighthawk" Stainless Steel Eco-Drive Watch 13205067662 | eBay
> $174.99
> Item condition:​*New with tags*


You can buy with confidence from Leperfect ... its jomashop ... i have Purchased many of their deals without any issues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I fell for the manual wind version of this and was lucky enough to find one last year, great piece!



valuewatchguy said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field H60515593 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Area Trend has the Victorinox Swiss Army white-dial automatic chronograph on bracelet, model 241191, for $487.47. Be Frugal rebate takes it down to *$447*.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/victorinox-swiss-army-241191-watch-1681971296.aspx


Hi...
How have the experiences been with Area Trend as a seller?
Thank you,
Ed


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Is the Ashford EXTRA20 over? I'm getting an error-- no coupon found.

NEVER MIND It's CLEAR20


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Still waiting for my refund. I may have to open a PayPal dispute
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Watcheszon was very communicative in my limited experience. I was planning on buying more from them in the future, but this new unresponsive attitude is unacceptable and should be noted. Please keep us posted!
Also, if it reached to a point where you had to raise a dispute in PayPal, it would be important to note if they'd fight the dispute, or accept and apologize. Big difference there.



Jncky said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Eterna Air Force...Man that was so unplanned. Never saw that watch before. But, in my mind, it's such a good deal. First Eterna I guess. I was aiming at a Kontiki but was unable to find one at a good price. Maybe black friday (finger's crossed). Usually I wait for a watch to grow on me (no pun here please)...Hope I won't regret.


Make sure you test the movement *fully *before removing the tags/stickers. It's been discussed here earlier and we think they may have old movements.


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Yeah, I read that... Nobody is able to confirm this yet? You think the oil might have dried? I took a chance because the price was so low. I will email them and yes, I will fully test it. You think this might go back to 2010? Like I said, I took a chance and they are supposed to be an authorized dealer... (I know some of you seem to find this fishy) I will hope for the best.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

DamienT said:


> Order was canceled by the seller and they demanded more money ($43) for the same watch. Their excuses is system error. No more watcheszon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They did that to me with a Citizen chrono snagged on Ebay--$55, with a couple bucks added in for a box, then I get this:

""We regret to inform you that due to a system error, we have had listings showing the wrong quantity and pricing over the weekend.

We are incredibly apologetic about this matter and hope to seek your understanding.
We are currently looking into the problem.

We would have to cancel your order and refund you, OR

If you would like to proceed with your order, kindly note that you would have to top up $10.

Kindly inform us of your decision, as stocks are limited, and we would like you to have the watch of your choice.

If you decide to proceed with the top up, we will send you an invoice."""

I ordered a Seiko SNZH57 from them and it was around 50 seconds a day slow and stopped dead while being worn sleeping over night--less than 7 hours. They're taking it back, but I have to pay upfront the $15 to get it to Portland, Oregon, then they say they'll pay for the shipping. I initially thought I'd have to send back to Singapore. Bought it on Amazon.

Unorthodox operators, apparently.


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

Robangel said:


> They did that to me with a Citizen chrono snagged on Ebay--$55, with a couple bucks added in for a box, then I get this:
> 
> ""We regret to inform you that due to a system error, we have had listings showing the wrong quantity and pricing over the weekend.
> 
> ...


I have the same exact email this morning just different asking price. Not a honest company to deal with. I will definitely cross this company off my shopping list from now on especially after all these complains in the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

eddiegee said:


> Hi...
> How have the experiences been with Area Trend as a seller?
> Thank you,
> Ed


Great experience. Fast shipping and if you chat with them that you are on the fence about the watch, they'll give you a coupon code.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Unorthodox operators, apparently.


That's very restrained!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Jncky said:


> Yeah, I read that... Nobody is able to confirm this yet? You think the oil might have dried? I took a chance because the price was so low. I will email them and yes, I will fully test it. You think this might go back to 2010? Like I said, I took a chance and they are supposed to be an authorized dealer... (I know some of you seem to find this fishy) I will hope for the best.


Since this watch resurfaced recently, it's very possible that Eterna re-oiled the entire stock before distribution. I personally wouldn't worry if the movement ran fine.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

eddiegee said:


> Hi...
> How have the experiences been with Area Trend as a seller?
> Thank you,
> Ed


My experience was very good. A Suunto Core, for what it's worth.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

thechin said:


> They're probably going through hundreds of offers a day, very stupid not to put limits with auto decline IMO...


They ended up counter-offering. IMHO they have realized the "increased demand", and aren't as quick to deal...at this point. I was offering on a watch with a BIN $100 _less_ than an Airman posted about earlier in the thread ($999 vs $1099) and they wouldn't budge from a price $50 _higher_ than the accepted price from that transaction ($700 vs $650).

Oh well...Like I *need* another watch! 

-Mark


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Whoa, the Seiko Turtle dropped to $252.94 USD on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AMI4GWC/

with 4 left at that particular seller. Go get you some!


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Whoa, the Seiko Turtle dropped to $252.94 USD on Amazon:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01AMI4GWC/
> 
> ...


It's $249.95 on eBay w/ 7 left. U can get a little cashback to make it sweeter.
Brand New Seiko SRP775 Prospex X Automatic Stainless Steel Diver&apos;s Men&apos;s Watch 29665184320 | eBay


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> It's $249.95 on eBay w/ 7 left. U can get a little cashback to make it sweeter.
> Brand New Seiko SRP775 Prospex X Automatic Stainless Steel Diver&apos;s Men&apos;s Watch 29665184320 | eBay


Yea, that is indeed a better deal. You can get a Turtle AND a beer! Maybe Seiko dumped a new supply of them into the ecosystem after all the rave reviews.


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

so watchgooroo is safe to buy from on ebay? just saw a nice glycine...this forum is really bad for the budget...thanks!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

vinnyjr said:


> so watchgooroo is safe to buy from on ebay? just saw a nice glycine...this forum is really bad for the budget...thanks!


I found the watchgooroo to be real good--I've bought 2 and 1 more on the way-- I don't know how much she actually knows about the watches, other than what they visually look like-- some of the same watches get listed for wildly different prices - and acceptance feels based upon mood- I've got all my good results later in the evening like 10-12pm. Probably after the watchgooroo has had a few. I don't think the gooroo takes too kindly to lowballs meaning less than 50%-- although she did take about 40% the other night.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> I found the watchgooroo to be real good--I've bought 2 and 1 more on the way-- I don't know how much she actually knows about the watches, other than what they visually look like-- some of the same watches get listed for wildly different prices - and acceptance feels based upon mood- I've got all my good results later in the evening like 10-12pm. Probably after the watchgooroo has had a few. I don't think the gooroo takes too kindly to lowballs meaning less than 50%-- although she did take about 40% the other night.


We know watchgooroo is a lady? LOL!

This group is merciless in its pursuit of deals. Leave no stone unturned!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Some pretty good deals on Longines at ToM.

The column wheel chrono deals are hard to beat. Also the gold dress watches are gold, not stainless steel like the description says.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

I finally caved on the Glycine run. Just bought a Combat 7 Vintage for my dad's Christmas present. Hey, at least I bought something for someone other than me....for once.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GO Senator Sixties Chronograph for $4195 with code DMSIXTIES4195. Cash back and Amex promo drops it to under $3900. Possibly the best GO deal yet. You can barely get a 3-hand model for that price.

Glashutte Sixties 39-34-02-32-04 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Received my Airman SST-12 GMT from Watchgooroo yesterday (one day arrival!). Very pleased with my overall experience. Love the watch but the strap needs to go, feels very cheap.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Some pretty good deals on Longines at ToM.
> 
> The column wheel chrono deals are hard to beat. Also the gold dress watches are gold, not stainless steel like the description says.


The chronos are good deals, especially after 10% CB.

My Tudor from ToM shipped and will be here next Wednesday. It was due by Nov 17. They normally beat their target delivery date by 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

That casework is crazy, congrats.



bhiney said:


> Received my Airman SST-12 GMT from Watchgooroo yesterday (one day arrival!). Very pleased with my overall experience. Love the watch but the strap needs to go, feels very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 9832162


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bhiney said:


> Received my Airman SST-12 GMT from Watchgooroo yesterday (one day arrival!). Very pleased with my overall experience. Love the watch but the strap needs to go, feels very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 9832154
> 
> View attachment 9832162


I hate to even ask but what offers were being accepted by watch Guru excepting for that model? They have it for $999 or best offer right now. That's a very nice looking watch congratulations.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I hate to even ask but what offers were being accepted by watch Guru excepting for that model? They have it for $999 or best offer right now. That's a very nice looking watch congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks, they rejected my initial offer of $600 and accepted $650


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

For those of you without judgment of fashion brands, Ashford has the CK Worldly (K4A211C6) bullhead for $85.80 plus 8% cash back with ExtraBux or 6% with Befrugal.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Robangel said:


> They did that to me with a Citizen chrono snagged on Ebay--$55, with a couple bucks added in for a box, then I get this:
> 
> ""We regret to inform you that due to a system error, we have had listings showing the wrong quantity and pricing over the weekend.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if the Citizen AN8060 Chronograph, steel bracelet ($55, inc. box) was the only one that they balked on and asking for more money after agreeing to their own terms on Ebay? The watch was even showing as already shipped, then it wasn't showing as such when they hit me up for more money 'after the sale'.

Those of you who were told after they took their asking price, that you needed to pay extra--was it the same Citizen chrono?

If they are doing this on Ebay to a number of customers on different watches, other than just this one model, I think we ought to know and let Ebay know.

And this stuff about paying extra for a box--and on the Seiko, the sticker was removed, the box looked ancient and the Seiko pillow the watch was on was dirty--heck--do they get bunches of just the watches alone in duffel bags or what?

I am going to pay $15.86 to air ship the Seiko back via USPS and see if they do (as promised) reimburse me) but I am curious if I continue to take their bait on the Citizen if it'll come with a dead or near dead battery--it's an older model.

I'm losing my faith with these guys between this on Ebay and buying from them on Amazon and having to pay for my own return shipping before they 'say' they'll reimburse me.

But--did you any of you get similar treatment from Watcheszon on different watches--watches other than the $55 Citizen Chrono?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I was happy with Watcheszon initially as well but they ultimately didn't really take care of me after my Seiko showed up a few weeks ago with a missing buckle. 

I forget the reference number right off hand but they had the same model still for sale. I asked them to just take a buckle off another and send it to me since that leaves them in the same spot they'd be if I sent mine back and then they sent me another...they still have one missing buckle. 

They couldn't seem to wrap their heads around that logic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

bhiney said:


> Thanks, they rejected my initial offer of $600 and accepted $650


I think that's very good IMO. Its about 35% off, which is better than any other place I've found.

A few months ago people were going nuts when Klepsoo had a sale on a few Combat Sub (I bought one) which was the only AD that would do that kind of sales. You were lucky to get a Combat Sub for $600 and under. Now, I see a lot people complaining that their low ball offers are not being accepted. Of course we all want the best deal, but be reasonable about it. They are solid watches, worth more.

You got a great deal for a fantastic watch, great built, beautiful finish and original design. I am tempted to make an offer on the Base 22, but I already have an F104 coming. We'll see...

"life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my "system error" email from Watcheszon on the turtle purchase. Asked for a refund and we'll see how long it takes.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I hope everyone realizes this person is not a real Guru , they just slept in a motel 6 .



valuewatchguy said:


> I hate to even ask but what offers were being accepted by watch Guru excepting for that model? They have it for $999 or best offer right now. That's a very nice looking watch congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JOEYBONES said:


> I hope everyone realizes this person is not a real Guru , they just slept in a motel 6 .


Lol unfortunately my phone's voice to text does not recognize the eBay presentation of the word guru.......gooroo

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think this is actually the expiring Gemnation daily deal from yesterday, but it looks pretty good. $1394 after Be Frugal rebate. That's about $600 better than Authentic Watches sale price and $800+ better than others.









Montblanc Timewalker Voyager UTC Men's Watch Model: 109135


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I know everyone will jump on this deal - Evine has this for only $492.15 . Brillier Women's Royal Plume Peacock Swiss Made Quartz Gemstone Accented Two-tone Watch


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I hope everyone realizes this person is not a real Guru , they just slept in a motel 6 .


I thought he was riffing on the MK character with 4 wrists.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think this is actually the expiring Gemnation daily deal from yesterday, but it looks pretty good. $1394 after Be Frugal rebate. That's about $600 better than Authentic Watches sale price and $800+ better than others.
> Montblanc Timewalker Voyager UTC Men's Watch Model: 109135


Seems like a great deal on an attractive watch.

However, my recent dealing with Gemnation didn't go so well...

I ordered a Concord C2 Chrono from them recently, which was also a daily deal. Upon arrival, the small seconds "wheel" was stuttering and jumping more than a quartz watch. Ended up having to get PayPal involved due to their slow responses and dragging their feet. Almost a month later, I finally received my refund. They didn't even send me a return label or reimburse my return shipping despite it being defective upon arrival.



If they had handled it better, I'd be buying the Montblanc right now.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> We know watchgooroo is a lady? LOL!
> 
> This group is merciless in its pursuit of deals. Leave no stone unturned!


I looked her up on linked in (not posting her name on here lol). I was trying to find out what company is an AD and selling stock on eBay. GSD Global Inc returns basically nothing on google. The company the Gooroo works for is "wholesale watches." Another dead end on google. The watch shipped from NJ. I'd like to think I'm a good thumb detective on my phone but I give up.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

bhiney said:


> Received my Airman SST-12 GMT from Watchgooroo yesterday (one day arrival!). Very pleased with my overall experience. Love the watch but the strap needs to go, feels very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 9832154
> 
> View attachment 9832162


nice.... i was thinking of picking that one up. went with the blacked out airman mystery, she accepted my offer for 750.... she also countered for the blacked out combat sub at 399 so that should be the max anyone offers.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

34.99 plus tax!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

brboot said:


> Target : Expect More. Pay Less.
> 
> 34.99 plus tax!
> 
> View attachment 9834714


If you wanna wait a cpl of weeks .. i picked it up last black friday for 26 shipped

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The chronos are good deals, especially after 10% CB.
> 
> My Tudor from ToM shipped and will be here next Wednesday. It was due by Nov 17. They normally beat their target delivery date by 1-2 weeks.


Did you end up getting the bb from ToM?



WorthTheWrist said:


> I think this is actually the expiring Gemnation daily deal from yesterday, but it looks pretty good. $1394 after Be Frugal rebate. That's about $600 better than Authentic Watches sale price and $800+ better than others.
> 
> View attachment 9833890
> 
> ...


Interesting where they chose to differntiate the colors on the internal bezel.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> Seems like a great deal on an attractive watch.
> 
> However, my recent dealing with Gemnation didn't go so well...
> 
> ...


Basically the same story as me, except mine took even longer to resolve. Ignored me over and over, waited for PayPal to force them, then shafted me on return shipping.

In my case the watch was not in new condition. It wasn't just a return. I can't even imagine how they are with regular returns of pristine watches, assuming they sell any.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

brboot said:


> Target : Expect More. Pay Less.
> 
> 34.99 plus tax!
> 
> View attachment 9834714





halaku said:


> If you wanna wait a cpl of weeks .. i picked it up last black friday for 26 shipped
> 
> Great deal! thanks for the head's up!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Even better deal lol Will keep an eye and price adjust if/when it happens. They've extended their return window and I thnk are giving free shipping for the holidays.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Basically the same story as me, except mine took even longer to resolve. Ignored me over and over, waited for PayPal to force them, then shafted me on return shipping.
> 
> In my case the watch was not in new condition. It wasn't just a return. I can't even imagine how they are with regular returns of pristine watches, assuming they sell any.


Thanks guys for sharing your experience-will make me think twice before ordering from gemnation.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

If you missed the sndf93 blowout on the bay (was 99 then 69), not too late to pick one up for a still good price - $115








https://www.c21stores.com/products/...39eb69702d7ed8000106,581a3a2669702d7ed8000145


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

bhiney said:


> Received my Airman SST-12 GMT from Watchgooroo yesterday (one day arrival!). Very pleased with my overall experience. Love the watch but the strap needs to go, feels very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 9832154
> 
> View attachment 9832162


Great watch! I think a few of the bigger Glycines have straps that are just too thick. I've had two that just needed way too long to bring in. They weren't bad straps, just thicker than I like them. I was ready to give up on my Double 24 strap, but it finally broke in. I still prefer the watch on a NATO though.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

$74.26 Lightning Deal for this Air Blue auto:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P2QM17C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Barry S said:


> $74.26 Lightning Deal for this Air Blue auto:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P2QM17C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I hate to say it, but that is one ugly watch.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Great watch! I think a few of the bigger Glycines have straps that are just too thick. I've had two that just needed way too long to bring in. They weren't bad straps, just thicker than I like them. I was ready to give up on my Double 24 strap, but it finally broke in. I still prefer the watch on a NATO though.


The thickness doesn't bother me as much, it just feels plasticky to me and the embossed "crocodile" grain is pretty weak... It might improve after getting broken in a little but I don't think it will last that long. I'm already dreaming of all the combos I can do b-)


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Is Maratac mid pilot watch with miyota 8245 for $219 a good deal? It's on countycomm.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Interesting where they chose to differntiate the colors on the internal bezel.


Just a WAG, but maybe a crude day/night approximation (7am - 7pm?)

Note about WR: 3ATM.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Barry S said:


> $74.26 Lightning Deal for this Air Blue auto:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P2QM17C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


If it was ANY other color than PUKE green........


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

bhiney said:


> The thickness doesn't bother me as much, it just feels plasticky to me and the embossed "crocodile" grain is pretty weak... It might improve after getting broken in a little but I don't think it will last that long. I'm already dreaming of all the combos I can do b-)


This post is really funny if you read it again and imagine that he is talking about his peen instead.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

EA-Sport said:


> Is Maratac mid pilot watch with miyota 8245 for $219 a good deal? It's on countycomm.


Only if you love that watch and have been looking for one since 2013.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think this is actually the expiring Gemnation daily deal from yesterday, but it looks pretty good. $1394 after Be Frugal rebate. That's about $600 better than Authentic Watches sale price and $800+ better than others.
> 
> View attachment 9833890
> 
> ...


I don't really get this. Why a watch of this caliber has straight end links on the bracelet, looks like something cheap after market replaced the original strap....


----------



## Habu968 (Jan 4, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> If it was ANY other color than PUKE green........


But on a NATO.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> I looked her up on linked in (not posting her name on here lol). I was trying to find out what company is an AD and selling stock on eBay. GSD Global Inc returns basically nothing on google. The company the Gooroo works for is "wholesale watches." Another dead end on google. The watch shipped from NJ. I'd like to think I'm a good thumb detective on my phone but I give up.


watchgooroo is a lady? I'm strangely turned on right now.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

JakeJD said:


> Only if you love that watch and have been looking for one since 2013.


I guess that's a no


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> I hate to say it, but that is one ugly watch.


It sure is!

Much better in blue at $77.91

https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Pr...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H4YB9AQD6DN7BTHX200K


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Barry S said:


> It sure is!
> 
> Much better in blue at $77.91
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Deep-Blue-Pr...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H4YB9AQD6DN7BTHX200K


Indeed, that seems to work nicer. Maybe they were going for a drab green and black colourscheme like this but didn't write pull it off.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Saw this local craigslist ad, just curious if anyone knows about these 2 watches in the post, seiko and the hamilton, he has a ladies watch included for 20 bucks, look a little beat up, any idea on these models? Ive seen noce hamiltons so i was curious if it was worth it

pew~pew~


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Oops forgot the link...
http://odessa.craigslist.org/jwl/5827348923.html

How do you edit posts in tapatalk?

pew~pew~


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Valth said:


> Oops forgot the link...
> http://odessa.craigslist.org/jwl/5827348923.html
> 
> How do you edit posts in tapatalk?
> ...


That's got to be worth a pop at $20.

Edit - If the seller is legit. $20 is awfully low.


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

I would be very cautious. A lot of bad things happen with Clist. If you meet do it in a public location.

Al.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes good deal on the Maratac mid pilot, they're always on sale during BF and occasionally some other calendar events. They're regular price is much higher. I love the domed crystal on mine. A super comfortable watch too.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Valth said:


> Oops forgot the link...
> 3 watches
> 
> How do you edit posts in tapatalk?
> ...


Tapatalk is *awful*, I don't understand how people tolerate it... and that said, the Seiko and Hamilton are both pretty old (80's vintage?) and small. $20 is in the ball-park of fair as they need work and probably batteries. The ladies watch is a near-valueless toss-in. IMHO if the Seiko works, it's the better of the two but being goldtone is a huge negative (both out of style and shows scratches badly on an older watch with no way to 'buff it out.')

I can't/won't give any specific pricing... but an SQ in good working condition is worth more than they're asking for the lot.

The other folks are right on though-- don't trust this sale blindly. Beware scammers and creeps.


----------



## Valth (Oct 13, 2016)

Al30909 said:


> I would be very cautious. A lot of bad things happen with Clist. If you meet do it in a public location.
> 
> Al.


Yea always in public if i ever clist, also im a ccw holder so i always have my pewpew on me unless I'm at work. Yea gold really isnt my "style" but i thought maybe the hamilton might have some value by a chance. But like yall said they are reallyscratched up so ill probably pass

pew~pew~


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Blimey


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

That shade of green looks MUCH better in the real world.



KrisOK said:


> If it was ANY other color than PUKE green........


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> That shade of green looks MUCH better in the real world.


For $75, I'll try the green and my first PVD. Should be a good "swimmin" watch. Pew Pew!!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

"How about this watch I saw on Craigslist? " really isn't in the spirit of this thread. It's a helpful community and I appreciate the effort and energy it takes to share deals and opinions both, but still.

In other news, have you guys noticed that Amazon's lightning deals are finally starting to have some proper brands again? There were some more VSA deals today and at least two radio controlled Citizens coming up tomorrow. Mondaine, Seiko, and Zeno pieces listed too.

Here are some links for the two Citizens but you'll have to navigate through Lighting Deals tomorrow to see the lower price, whatever it is...

Citizen Men's AT8010-58E https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00960BQ7G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7rqhybQXQT2BA

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AT4008-51E Perpetual Chrono A-T 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BSEOXK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Jyqhyb4C5482P


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I almost posted the same Flieger Cockpit, but got turned down for a Best Offer on the Fortis on Ebay so I got a little down [EndInnerMonologue] :-(



ShaggyDog said:


> Indeed, that seems to work nicer. Maybe they were going for a drab green and black colourscheme like this but didn't write pull it off.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> If you missed the sndf93 blowout on the bay (was 99 then 69), not too late to pick one up for a still good price - $115
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Watcheshalfprice on eBay had more of the SNDF93 listed for $69.99. I just bought the 3 they had listed and now they are sold out again


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

She is here and she is lovely. More pics soon. Got it in 2 days from ordering. First time ordering from the lady gooroo and won't be the last.



















"life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> She is here and she is lovely. More pics soon. Got it in 2 days from ordering. First time ordering from the lady gooroo and won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. :+1: Beautiful watch.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> She is here and she is lovely. More pics soon. Got it in 2 days from ordering. First time ordering from the lady gooroo and won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch, congrats!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

There has been a price drop on the Momentum Steelix (Green & Orange) from $70.09 to $59.99 on Amazon according to Camel. Unfortunately shipping to Australia is US$18.49 which renders the deal average for us down under (approx AU$102.30 delivered) but it looks like shipping is free in the US.















Green photo thanks to Captain Obvious who is selling his one with more photos here.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

*Glycine Combat 6 Classic Automatic Watch $390 + shipping*

http://dro.ps/b/MmSNgAm

You get your choice of 4 models, 43mm diameter. My shipping is $7.75 so it's just below $400. This is already at lowest price.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Here are my impressions of the gooroo aka Lady Guru....
1) all packages I've received have been shipped from Brooklyn and well packaged (except in both instances the watch ended up loose inside the watch box itself and one of them was lacking the clear plastic and the tag)
2) the return address has been to a female in Brooklyn for all returns
3) the business is closed for all Jewish holidays and the location of the return address suggest they are most likely orthodox Jewish, also email response is limited on Friday evenings into Saturday day (their Sabbath)... not that there is anything wrong with this, just keep this in mind when expecting a response
4) I have received emails from both a male and a female in response to questions
5) they are willing to offer you lower prices on listed models that do not have a "best offer" option, you just have to email and ask
6) Unfortunately they turned down my offer for me to pick up a watch in person and pay cash in my attempt to save even more money
7) they seem to be more than accommodating with problems but can be curt in emails (most likely due to sheer number of messages they receive)
8) I find it odd that multiple variations of the exact same watch have vastly different pricing and the descriptions are rather basic


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Redback said:


> There has been a recent price drop on the Momentum Steelix (Green & Orange) from $70.09 to $59.99 on Amazon according to Camel.
> 
> View attachment 9838522
> View attachment 9838506


I own two of these and like them. Especially on a two piece strap instead of a nato. I got mine around BF last year and they were both Amazon deals, but cheaper than this if I recall.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you for that totally useless bit of information.



City74 said:


> Watcheshalfprice on eBay had more of the SNDF93 listed for $69.99. I just bought the 3 they had listed and now they are sold out again
> 
> View attachment 9838018


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Here are my impressions of the gooroo aka Lady Guru....
> 1) all packages I've received have been shipped from Brooklyn and well packaged (except in both instances the watch ended up loose inside the watch box itself and one of them was lacking the clear plastic and the tag)
> 2) the return address has been to a female in Brooklyn for all returns
> 3) the business is closed for all Jewish holidays and the location of the return address suggest they are most likely orthodox Jewish, also email response is limited on Friday evenings into Saturday day (their Sabbath)... not that there is anything wrong with this, just keep this in mind when expecting a response
> ...


#6 was the gut-wrencher. As I read, I was angling to put in a new offer w/ note that I could pick up my package and pay cash. Then #6 happened. Thanks for taking one for the team to find out!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> Thank you for that totally useless bit of information.


Quite the contrary. Now I have a name to curse in my prayers... /s


----------



## Patrick bargain hunter (Apr 26, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> Seems like a great deal on an attractive watch.
> 
> However, my recent dealing with Gemnation didn't go so well...
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with them for the Alpina watch. The watch came with a cracked crystal and I had to send it back at my own cost.









Sent from my SM-N9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

City74 said:


> Watcheshalfprice on eBay had more of the SNDF93 listed for $69.99. I just bought the 3 they had listed and now they are sold out again
> 
> View attachment 9838018


Congratulations!--I'm sure you'll enjoy them. You probably noticed my post right before yours on how I was looking for a few if they came back down to that price. I am surprised they did--I had checked earlier today and it still said 0--all 125 sold already. Timing....

I am doing a slow burn with Watcheszon and all I can say is BEWARE. I ordered a Citizen Chrono AN8060 from them on Ebay--$52.99, actually $55.99 with some sort of a box--Then they sent me the same letter I've since learned they've sent other people here for different watches/prices--sort of a ransom bait letter:

""We regret to inform you that due to a system error, we have had listings showing the wrong quantity and pricing over the weekend.

We are incredibly apologetic about this matter and hope to seek your understanding.
We are currently looking into the problem.

We would have to cancel your order and refund you, OR

If you would like to proceed with your order, kindly note that you would have to top up $10.

Kindly inform us of your decision, as stocks are limited, and we would like you to have the watch of your choice.

If you decide to proceed with the top up, we will send you an invoice."""

The kicker is, they are showing it--the same exact watch IN STOCK on Ebay right now for the SAME $52.99 'bait' price.

I ordered a Seiko SNZH57 from them and it was around 50 seconds a day slow and stopped dead while being worn sleeping over night--less than 7 hours. Sent in a ratty box, with pen ink on the Seiko pillow. They're taking it back, but I have to pay upfront the $15.86 to get it to Portland, Oregon, THEN they say they'll pay for the shipping---no prepaid RMA. Bought from Watcheszon on Amazon.

How they got a 99% Ebay positive rating on 28,440 transactions and a 97% positive on Amazon on 377 transactions, I have NO idea.

"Incredibly sorry" indeed!


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

City74 said:


> Watcheshalfprice on eBay had more of the SNDF93 listed for $69.99. I just bought the 3 they had listed and now they are sold out again
> 
> View attachment 9838018


gfy :roll:


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sobertram said:


> *Glycine Combat 6 Classic Automatic Watch $390 + shipping*
> 
> http://dro.ps/b/MmSNgAm
> 
> You get your choice of 4 models, 43mm diameter. My shipping is $7.75 so it's just below $400. This is already at lowest price.


If this is from Massdrop...just be aware...these have mineral crystals and not sapphire.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Weird double post--I thought my connection timed out and I typed it out TWICE--been one of those days AND nights!

But wow--the way those Glycine watches are coming down in price--imagine what they might possibly be going for Black Friday?--Ummm--maybe like Invicta discount levels, dare I say?

That blue dial, steel bracelet Combat 6 IS a looker though. It's got an ETA 2824-2 in it sapphire, (according to watchgooroo) 43mm dial, steel bracelet and some watches with that movement/features have been marked down a lot, but still!

From 2010-- http://www.ablogtowatch.com/glycine-combat-6-watches-on-the-cheap/



City74 said:


> Watcheshalfprice on eBay had more of the SNDF93 listed for $69.99. I just bought the 3 they had listed and now they are sold out again
> 
> View attachment 9838018


Congratulations!--I'm sure you'll enjoy them. You probably noticed my post right before yours on how I was looking for a few if they came back down to that price. I am surprised they did--I had checked earlier today and it still said 0--all 125 sold already. Timing....

I am doing a slow burn with Watcheszon and all I can say is BEWARE. I ordered a Citizen Chrono AN8060 from them on Ebay--$52.99, actually $55.99 with some sort of a box--Then they sent me the same letter I've since learned they've sent other people here for different watches/prices--sort of a ransom bait letter:

""We regret to inform you that due to a system error, we have had listings showing the wrong quantity and pricing over the weekend.

We are incredibly apologetic about this matter and hope to seek your understanding.
We are currently looking into the problem.

We would have to cancel your order and refund you, OR

If you would like to proceed with your order, kindly note that you would have to top up $10.

Kindly inform us of your decision, as stocks are limited, and we would like you to have the watch of your choice.

If you decide to proceed with the top up, we will send you an invoice."""

The kicker is, they are showing it--the same exact watch IN STOCK on Ebay right now for the SAME $52.99 'bait' price.

I ordered a Seiko SNZH57 from them and it was around 50 seconds a day slow and stopped dead while being worn sleeping over night--less than 7 hours. Sent in a ratty box, with pen ink on the Seiko pillow. They're taking it back, but I have to pay upfront the $15.86 to get it to Portland, Oregon, THEN they say they'll pay for the shipping---no prepaid RMA. Bought from Watcheszon on Amazon.

How they got a 99% Ebay positive rating on 28,440 transactions and a 97% positive on Amazon on 377 transactions, I have NO idea.

"Incredibly sorry" indeed!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

*--Not crazy prices, but honorable mentions--*

I stumbled upon these two deals when I was browsing *shop-online.watch
*
*1- *Orient Ray in bracelet for *$116*.
Rays on bracelets rarely go below $135. They seem to have inflated in price in the last couple years as well.

*LINK HERE*









-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*2- *Citizen Nighthawk [European Version] for *$191*
This is the variant with the deeply _etched _caseback and the more dressy, partly lumed indices. Last time I saw one close to $190 was earlier this year. This seems to be the old-best price. They have been out of stock in Asian merchant websites, who've been selling them for this price, for a long time now.

*LINK HERE*









Borrowed photos.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Amuthini said:


> nice.... i was thinking of picking that one up. went with the blacked out airman mystery, she accepted my offer for 750.... she also countered for the blacked out combat sub at 399 so that should be the max anyone offers.


Hi Amuthini, did you get the Glycine Airman Base 22 Mystery? If so, what was your best offer in USD you got, it was $750?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

shmaiz3r
Citizen Nighthawk [European Version said:


> for *$191*
> This is the variant with the *deeply itched caseback * and the more dressy, partly lumed indices. Last time I saw one close to $190 was earlier this year.


Ouch, deeply itched sounds painful
Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I had a similar issue with them for the Alpina watch. The watch came with a cracked crystal and I had to send it back at my own cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there is a reason they sell those watches at 70-80% off...
Anyway, I've returned watches to them on couple of occasions and everything was OK with the process, if you want quicker response from them you have to call, not send emails.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Ouch, deeply itched sounds painful
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow.. Just checked the dictionary... It seems I've been misspelling "etch" for a LONG time.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

velvet396 said:


> gfy :roll:


One in the sales forum for $95 right now.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3733146

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## nek (Apr 20, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> If you missed the sndf93 blowout on the bay (was 99 then 69), not too late to pick one up for a still good price - $115
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you sign up for their mailing list, they will give you a $10 off coupon. This bring the price down a bit more to $104.99.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ends 11/6. Kohls has select Timex Weekender Watches (many styles) on sale for $37 - 10% off in cart - $10 off with coupon code HARVEST10 [Exp 11/8] - 20% off w/ stackable code JEWEL20 [Exp 11/9] - 15% off w/ stackable code HARVEST [Exp 12/14] = $15 with free in-store pickup or $9 shipping. givingassistance will score you an extra 5% cashback.







Image from google.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> 8) I find it odd that multiple variations of the exact same watch have vastly different pricing and the descriptions are rather basic


Pay close attention to this one. While some of the watches are visually the same, the model numbers denote otherwise. For instance, both of these watches can be had for $539. In other cases, one will be slightly more expensive than the other. This is the rare case where they are the same price...which means buy the sapphire.

This one has a sapphire crystal as denoted by the "s" in the model number 3890.19-S.MB
Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.19-S.MB, Combat Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch 915757117 | eBay

This one does not have a sapphire crystal, and is model number 3890.19.MB. Visually the same watch though.
Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.19.MB Combat 6 Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Thank you for that totally useless bit of information.


Actually it isn't useless. The reason I bought all of them is to resale them to my fellow WUS brethren who may have otherwise missed out on the deal because several watches had already sold and they only had 3 left. I just didnt know how to exactly say it because I know you aren't supposed to promote personal salesin this thread. By posting it that way I thought maybe a few people would contact me (since I said I had 3) and ask if I was selling them and I could help a few people out


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

I guess this was a good deal on a white trident, what do you guys think? All prices in GBP


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. I did a bit more research i think it depends on the watch you buy in the series. I am getting the Blue with bracelet and it's listed everywhere with sapphire. I don't like how the glycine info sheet from the official site does not make it clearer which ones have mineral and which ones don't.

http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Combat_6_43mm-3890_en_113.pdf



Strmwatch said:


> If this is from Massdrop...just be aware...these have mineral crystals and not sapphire.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

I have been waiting for 2 weeks for a response to an incorrect daily deal but they did finally get back today and said I could return the product for a refund and they would also cover my shipping costs. Could be they were flooded with mail or holiday season for them. I tried calling and could never get through.

My issue was not a big deal so i am keeping the watch pending my appraisal for authenticity. This is watch @$729 not including the $51 cashback from befrugal, Revue Thommen Specialities Moonphase Men's Watch Model: 16066.(I'M A SCAMMER)

Here is the exchange:


*Wrong strap*


[ticket: 6335095]
Hello,

Thank you for contacting Gemnation.



2016-11-04 12:57:43I am sorry to hear that you did not receive the watch strap as expected.

Unfortunately the listing on our website was incorrect and we only have the this watch with a tang buckle strap. We have corrected our website

If you wish to return it for a full refund I will send you a prepaid label at our cost. Please let me know.

Sorry for this inconvenience

Sincerely




We are committed to providing you with luxury watches and superb customer service.

Sincerely yours,

Alex

*Gemnation Customer Service*
*Affordable Luxury Since 2002*

*W:* Gemnation
*E:* [email protected]
*P:* 866-323-8463
*P:* 718-663-3970




Patrick bargain hunter said:


> I had a similar issue with them for the Alpina watch. The watch came with a cracked crystal and I had to send it back at my own cost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

beefyt said:


> #6 was the gut-wrencher. As I read, I was angling to put in a new offer w/ note that I could pick up my package and pay cash. Then #6 happened. Thanks for taking one for the team to find out!


I had a mixup where they accidentally cancelled my order and said it would be resisted soon and to watch for it. After an hour watching for it they just said they'd send me an invoice. Got an invoice on PayPal thinking it was through eBay and paid it. Everything is good but it wasn't through eBay and I think it worked out better for me because I have an actual invoice and an emailed receipt. But if you email them and ask for them to okay a lower price outside of eBay they might do it because my watch ended up not being bought through eBay. eBay takes 10%. eBay gives you some protection though and idk if they'd take a return outside of eBay.. my watch is in my apartment managers office since I wasn't home today. I'll check it out in the morning.

Unless someone one can find out what the actual store is that they are an AD at I'm pretty suspicious that invicta is unloading a lot of glycine stock with the old logo. Not one watch has a new logo. Maybe glycine struck a deal to sell them mass quantities of watches to sell as an "AD" for pennies on the dollar so they can invest in new stock. The company name on linked in is wholesale watches. The new logo is similar to the invicta logo I think. Why else would someone offer to pick up and pay for a watch in person from an AD and be told no?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Congratulations!--I'm sure you'll enjoy them. You probably noticed my post right before yours on how I was looking for a few if they came back down to that price. I am surprised they did--I had checked earlier today and it still said 0--all 125 sold already. Timing....
> 
> I am doing a slow burn with Watcheszon and all I can say is BEWARE. I ordered a Citizen Chrono AN8060 from them on Ebay--$52.99, actually $55.99 with some sort of a box--Then they sent me the same letter I've since learned they've sent other people here for different watches/prices--sort of a ransom bait letter:
> 
> ...


It might be an idea for anyone having this problem with them to report them to Ebay for listing policy breaches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anyone is still looking for a Bulova Moon watch, Kohls has it for $245 + tax + $40 back in Kohls cash. I put it in my cart to verify that the codes all work.

Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251


$10 off $25 w/ promo code HARVEST10
15% off when you text SAVE24 to 56457 
10% off instant cart discount
20% off w/ promo code JEWEL20


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

To all those people complaining about watcheszon with regards to their seiko turtle and the Robangel about his AN8060. Let me share my complain from Malaysia as well

I had my skx007 from Lazada Malaysia at US 179 cancelled by them as well. The e-tailer said it was out of stock, rubbish. I've been checking every other day and the item was still in stock.Now they have removed the listing.

*SO BEWARE! of Watcheszon*. Lazada isn't as good as ebay making merchant fulfill their promise.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I've had 3 Seiko watches shipped from Watcheszon at prices significantly lower than anywhere else and they all arrived without a glitch (and without Custom Duties I might add).


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sobertram said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I did a bit more research i think it depends on the watch you buy in the series. I am getting the Blue with bracelet and it's listed everywhere with sapphire. I don't like how the glycine info sheet from the official site does not make it clearer which ones have mineral and which ones don't.
> 
> http://glycine-watch.ch/uploads/tx_pmxwatchcollection/Combat_6_43mm-3890_en_113.pdf


I believe they stated on MD that all the models they had were the mineral glass versions though.

Items purchased on Massdrop cannot be returned or exchanged, as all sales are final.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

City74 said:


> Watcheshalfprice on eBay had more of the SNDF93 listed for $69.99. I just bought the 3 they had listed and now they are sold out again
> 
> View attachment 9838018


Hey! There were suitcases filled with $1,000,000 sitting out in the street this morning. I grabbed all three.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah i couldn't find it anywhere on massdrop, but someone just posted what you said here that admins confirmed all 4 are mineral. order cancelled. Thx.



Strmwatch said:


> I believe they stated on MD that all the models they had were the mineral glass versions though.
> 
> Items purchased on Massdrop cannot be returned or exchanged, as all sales are final.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If anyone is still looking for a Bulova Moon watch, Kohls has it for $245 + tax + $40 back in Kohls cash. I put it in my cart to verify that the codes all work.
> 
> Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251
> 
> ...


Amazeballs!

A similar stack of discounts knocks the Seiko SRP777K1 turtle down to the lowest domestic price I've seen ($223 if you deduct the value of the Kohl's scrip.)

It may be even cheaper if you text SAVE24 to 56457 but I wasn't ready to give them my cell phone number !! Maybe someone else will try.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

If I ever saw the PADI version that low, i would jump on it.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## thewodg (Dec 3, 2015)

In other news, have you guys noticed that Amazon's lightning deals are finally starting to have some proper brands again? There were some more VSA deals today and at least two radio controlled Citizens coming up tomorrow. Mondaine, Seiko, and Zeno pieces listed too. 

Following up on the Amazon lightning deals comment, coming up today is a TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph and a Tissot Courturier Day-Date. Not sure of the discounts yet though.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

I offered 750 for the airman mystery and she accepted right away. You should try lower


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

thewodg said:


> In other news, have you guys noticed that Amazon's lightning deals are finally starting to have some proper brands again? There were some more VSA deals today and at least two radio controlled Citizens coming up tomorrow. Mondaine, Seiko, and Zeno pieces listed too.
> 
> Following up on the Amazon lightning deals comment, coming up today is a TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph and a Tissot Courturier Day-Date. Not sure of the discounts yet though.


I had the same thought last night going through the upcoming deals.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Amazeballs!
> 
> A similar stack of discounts knocks the Seiko SRP777K1 turtle down to the lowest domestic price I've seen ($223 if you deduct the value of the Kohl's scrip.)
> 
> It may be even cheaper if you text SAVE24 to 56457 but I wasn't ready to give them my cell phone number !! Maybe someone else will try.


For those with discover cards, I received an email with $10 off coupon (on $30 or more) at Kohl's using my discover card. I'd give it away (I really want this watch, but for some reason just can pull the trigger) but it looks like it's locked to my card (there's a barcode and PIN). But might want to check your email.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thewodg said:


> In other news, have you guys noticed that Amazon's lightning deals are finally starting to have some proper brands again? There were some more VSA deals today and at least two radio controlled Citizens coming up tomorrow. Mondaine, Seiko, and Zeno pieces listed too.
> 
> Following up on the Amazon lightning deals comment, coming up today is a TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph and a Tissot Courturier Day-Date. Not sure of the discounts yet though.


Edit: nevermind I found it....the all silver blended in with the white background.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Amazeballs!
> 
> A similar stack of discounts knocks the Seiko SRP777K1 turtle down to the lowest domestic price I've seen ($223 if you deduct the value of the Kohl's scrip.)
> 
> It may be even cheaper if you text SAVE24 to 56457 but I wasn't ready to give them my cell phone number !! Maybe someone else will try.


ebates has 6% cash back at kohls right now. And $10 credit on first $25 purchase.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> ebates has 6% cash back at kohls right now. And $10 credit on first $25 purchase.


I see the usual 3% at Ebates, same % as BeFrugal.

I must not be doing it right.

But after stacking all the discounts, the SRP775 for $219.55 shipped with 3% back from is OK with me.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon is having a Mido sale. There is a quartz for $170 and a Chronometer for $540.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_tit_s-3_0082_308b266f?url=search-alias%3Dfashion&hidden-keywords=B00UXM80TI|B00U6BGZGQ|B008617SQO|B003645FRK|B006B2LDV6|B008617TQI|B00LC3DUX8|B00433SRHS|B00H8L9B9U|B00ZISYUU0|B00H8LA9BY|B00UXY2BQE|B01IA98NJM|B00DG9KLUG&smid=AA4U3BI3F2GLF&pf_rd_p=2644760082&pf_rd_s=slot-3&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=9WWZYXTF1XXDE9B3XX7D


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Stopped by TJ Maxx today. They had a lot of Skagen watches for $49.99. Some had MSRPs up to $185. There was also a Swiss made Wenger quartz for $49.99.

New sig in honor of Black Friday season.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't beat this for a 777! I'm also getting 5% Cashback from Discover in addition to the $40 in Kohls cash I'll probably give my wife.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Can't beat this for a 777! I'm also getting 5% Cashback from Discover in addition to the $40 in Kohls cash I'll probably give my wife.
> 
> View attachment 9846930


 Discover gives 5% Discover Deals if you login and access Kohls via Discover, + an additional 5% Cashback Bonus which is automatic just by paying with your Discover.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

studiompd said:


> Discover gives 5% Discover Deals if you login and access Kohls via Discover, + an additional 5% Cashback Bonus which is automatic just by paying with your Discover.


True, that's I did, so actually a bit more money in my pocket. I forgot about department stores being 5% this quarter.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

thewodg said:


> In other news, have you guys noticed that Amazon's lightning deals are finally starting to have some proper brands again? There were some more VSA deals today and at least two radio controlled Citizens coming up tomorrow. Mondaine, Seiko, and Zeno pieces listed too.
> 
> Following up on the Amazon lightning deals comment, coming up today is a TAG Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph and a Tissot Courturier Day-Date. Not sure of the discounts yet though.


Yeah, I noticed too

And also manged to get this VSA......photo stolen from Watchuseek


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> True, that's I did, so actually a bit more money in my pocket. I forgot about department stores being 5% this quarter.


 These Kohls deals usually require you to use a Kohls card, so its nice to be able to use another card this time.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

sobertram said:


> *Glycine Combat 6 Classic Automatic Watch $390 + shipping*
> 
> http://dro.ps/b/MmSNgAm
> 
> You get your choice of 4 models, 43mm diameter. My shipping is $7.75 so it's just below $400. This is already at lowest price.


Tapatalk problem?
Where is this?
I cannot click anything and typing in your link is nothing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

SRP775 for $232 and 20% Kohl's cash on top for using Kohl's charge! Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone who contributed to the Bulova Moon watch deal. I was able to use all of the discounts plus 5% for Discover. The net after deducting the Kohls cash is under $200. Unbelievable how you can stack discounts. Take care


baczajka said:


> SRP775 for $232 and 20% Kohl's cash on top for using Kohl's charge! Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure why it didn't work for you. Try this https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch. Since i posted i cancelled my order after learning its mineral crystal on both sides.

If you are interested in the blue, I since made an offer on ebay and it just got accepted at $380. Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


nello said:


> Tapatalk problem?
> Where is this?
> I cannot click anything and typing in your link is nothing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

The watchgooroo is accepting offers at the moment. She just approved an Airman Vintage 1953 with the 24hr. dial for $750, and a combat 7 with ss band for $400... Might be a good time to deal. It seems like most offers around 40% off get accepted- or offers that don't take the final price under 80% off. I was surprised the Airman Vintage was even in their inventory since it doesn't have a current logo- although I supposed the packaging probably does. I'm excited for my first 24HR watch. Good luck to all!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

sobertram said:


> Not sure why it didn't work for you. Try this https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch. Since i posted i cancelled my order after learning its mineral crystal on both sides.
> 
> If you are interested in the blue, I since made an offer on ebay and it just got accepted at $380. Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


Thanks. Love that blue dialed model. Keep fighting off the urge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> The watchgooroo is accepting offers at the moment. She just approved an Airman Vintage 1953 with the 24hr. dial for $750, and a combat 7 with ss band for $400... Might be a good time to deal. It seems like most offers around 40% off get accepted- or offers that don't take the final price under 80% off. I was surprised the Airman Vintage was even in their inventory since it doesn't have a current logo- although I supposed the packaging probably does. I'm excited for my first 24HR watch. Good luck to all!
> 
> View attachment 9847978
> 
> ...


i had a higher bid on that vintage 1953 but the last one was bought before i got a response.... too bad for me, now they are all gone.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks to the op on the snorkel deal. Mine came today. Love the styling but no microadjusts on the band.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> Sorry, it's gone up to $11 now: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJFNME6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Picked up one in black. I'm going to assume the quality is nowhere near the Klokers, and the strap is...interesting. But it's a neat little watch, and nothing like anything I have.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sobertram said:


> Not sure why it didn't work for you. Try this https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch. Since i posted i cancelled my order after learning its mineral crystal on both sides.
> 
> If you are interested in the blue, I since made an offer on ebay and it just got accepted at $380. Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


Just an FYI...according to Glycine, the model you linked to has a mineral crystal and not a sapphire. Just wanted to point that out even though the description says "sapphire".


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

tylehman said:


> i had a higher bid on that vintage 1953 but the last one was bought before i got a response.... too bad for me, now they are all gone.


On this, I offered $300 for a combat 7 and it was accepted. It was listed at $549.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> For those with discover cards, I received an email with $10 off coupon (on $30 or more) at Kohl's using my discover card. I'd give it away (I really want this watch, but for some reason just can pull the trigger) but it looks like it's locked to my card (there's a barcode and PIN). But might want to check your email.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


That deal from Discover Card is basically $10 in Kohls Cash... you input it and use it the same way as Kohls cash on the website... It dropped the price of the Bulova Moon down another $10 for me

As for the Discover deals with the extra 5%... in the fine print it stated it couldn't be combined with any other offers, so I just used ebates and paid with my discover card. So I got 3% back from ebates and Discover is running 5% cashback when you use the card at amazon, department stores, and sams club. I assume Kohls qualifies as a department store.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

sobertram said:


> Not sure why it didn't work for you. Try this https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-classic-watch. Since i posted i cancelled my order after learning its mineral crystal on both sides.
> 
> If you are interested in the blue, I since made an offer on ebay and it just got accepted at $380. Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


Did she not accept $300 for this watch? Was it because it was on a bracelet vs leather? Several people were able to get the leather version for only $300


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone been able to get an offer of less than $400 for the Combat Sub Stealth from watchgooroo?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

so.. my wife wanted to goto the outlet mall today, which has a fossil store they had a number of close out NATO straps in various colors and sizes.. marked $9.99 but 50% off that.. not the thickest material I've seen but ok for $5~ish ea.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Has anyone been able to get an offer of less than $400 for the Combat Sub Stealth from watchgooroo?


I tried three times but they responded: 1st: "$400", 2nd: "$400, Can't go lower", 3rd: "$400, Can't go lower sorry"...... I was hoping ebay might send out another ebay bucks offer within the next day or so, I was just trying to buy some time. Unfortunately, they listed this watch just hours after the last 8% ebay bucks offer ended.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

tylehman said:


> i had a higher bid on that vintage 1953 but the last one was bought before i got a response.... too bad for me, now they are all gone.


You might ask her if they have more.... I get the impression that their inventory isn't overly organized


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ssmug said:


> Picked up one in black. I'm going to assume the quality is nowhere near the Klokers, and the strap is...interesting. But it's a neat little watch, and nothing like anything I have.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> View attachment 9848018
> View attachment 9848026


I had to put a different strap on mine. That mesh was like a razor on the edges, and a real hair puller as well.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Saw you guys talking about the srp777 at kohls. They have the srp775 on bracelet as well.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> If anyone is still looking for a Bulova Moon watch, Kohls has it for $245 + tax + $40 back in Kohls cash. I put it in my cart to verify that the codes all work.
> 
> Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251
> 
> ...


$259 for me because I had to pay sales tax, but it's on the way. Thanks for letting me know I could stack the discount codes. I had been watching Stage.com and didn't know the Kohl's site had it as well.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My offer of $400 for this one







was accepted.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Nvrmnd


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Nvrmnd


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00433SRHS/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1478400515&sr=1-2&pi=SY200_QL40


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

That Kohls sale seems very very tempting. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

Glycine Unisex 3916.17AT.S.LB7BH Combat 6 Automatic Brown Dial Brown Leather | eBay

just grabbed this Glycine Combat 6, 36mm, for $310.00 bucks from watchgooroo...she's a nice lady!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00433SRHS/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1478400515&sr=1-2&pi=SY200_QL40


I ain't always the smartest shopper, but a chronometer for $540 seems like a heckuva deal to me.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Thanks to the op on the snorkel deal. Mine came today. Love the styling but no microadjusts on the band.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


If yours was like mine, it's a butterfly clasp, which generally don't. But note they have two half links (which, if you install them both, are just a bit larger than one full link). I was able to get a great fit with a little fiddling.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has some good deals on Casio watches at the moment, there is a nice summary on Ozbargain. 
Like the Casio *G-Shock* GD400-1CR $59.26 + $6.39 delivery. This is the lowest price on Camel.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Ugh, damn this thread! I kept saying to myself I need another watch like a hole in my head. But I succumbed and gave in and ordered that Seiko turtle from Kohl's. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Another Kohl's deal: Casio Solar square for $70 shipped or potentially less with discover cashbacks or ebates - Casio Men's G-Shock Tough Solar Digital Chronograph Watch - GWM5610-1. Stack these codes: *JEWEL20, **SMS3692, **HARVEST10. *10% off auto applies at checkout.


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Could not resist the Kohls promos, got a 777 for $239.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah I noticed. Will return it if false advertisement.


Strmwatch said:


> Just an FYI...according to Glycine, the model you linked to has a mineral crystal and not a sapphire. Just wanted to point that out even though the description says "sapphire".


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

I didn't see any posts on what others had offered so I didn't go as low as $300. I made my offer on Friday evening.


ShaquitaBanana said:


> Did she not accept $300 for this watch? Was it because it was on a bracelet vs leather? Several people were able to get the leather version for only $300


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

sobertram said:


> Yeah I noticed. Will return it if false advertisement.


For all of those looking at Glycine Combat 6 and Combat 7 models, ones with sapphire crystals should have an "S" in the model number. I don't think this applies to other models though.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

studiompd said:


> Another Kohl's deal: Casio Solar square for $70 shipped or potentially less with discover cashbacks or ebates - Casio Men's G-Shock Tough Solar Digital Chronograph Watch - GWM5610-1. Stack these codes: *JEWEL20, **SMS3692, **HARVEST10. *10% off auto applies at checkout.


I own this one, best classic g-shock ever

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> If yours was like mine, it's a butterfly clasp, which generally don't. But note they have two half links (which, if you install them both, are just a bit larger than one full link). I was able to get a great fit with a little fiddling.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I missed the half links, thanks! Almost got it by chance (one half link in) but swapped in the second half link for a full and now I gave a great fit, too. Very comfortable. Thanks a lot!

Now I have to decide if I like it enough to keep.  It's still really big, and wears big.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Amazon lightning deal coming up on a Tissot Couturier, rose gold PVD with black face. It's currently priced at $453, which is cheaper than I can find it anywhere else. The lighting deal could make it a steal.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KINCOQ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=CE4F0TP075JE2WDD5GMT


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Amazon lightning deal coming up on a Tissot Couturier, rose gold PVD with black face. It's currently priced at $453, which is cheaper than I can find it anywhere else. The lighting deal could make it a steal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KINCOQ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=CE4F0TP075JE2WDD5GMT


Nice watch, but be aware that the strap is very thick and stiff at the lug ends. I couldn't get it to form to my wrist.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I do have to ask, does anyone understand the dial positioning?

I don't see a way to justify all the negative space at the bottom of the dial, especially when the time dial is hitting the case and the sub dial for seconds is also bunched together with the main dial.



RidingDonkeys said:


> Amazon lightning deal coming up on a Tissot Couturier, rose gold PVD with black face. It's currently priced at $453, which is cheaper than I can find it anywhere else. The lighting deal could make it a steal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KINCOQ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=CE4F0TP075JE2WDD5GMT


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

MP83 said:


> I own this one, best classic g-shock ever
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


If you're after the classic/vintage G-shock look while preserving the solar and atomic functionalities, IMO, the GW5600J looks even more retro that this GWM5610. But I think the GW5600J now out of production, so you'd have to pick it up used or from other sources...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this Armand Nicolet a deal at $500 after coupons? I can't find much on the AN 2846 23-jewel movement. I really like the Cartier styling of the watch though.

Men's Arc Royal Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Thanks for the post. I do have to ask, does anyone understand the dial positioning?
> 
> I don't see a way to justify all the negative space at the bottom of the dial, especially when the time dial is hitting the case and the sub dial for seconds is also bunched together with the main dial.


I'm not an expert at movements, but it appears that the axis of the hour/min to the case edge is about equidistant as the small seconds' axis is to the case edge (ie the movement is centered) and the negative space results from the small sec circumference being smaller than the hour/min circumference. That's my guess. But yeah, looks a bit odd. Tho I still like it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Escargot said:


> If you're after the classic/vintage G-shock look while preserving the solar and atomic functionalities, IMO, the GW5600J looks even more retro that this GWM5610. But I think the GW5600J now out of production, so you'd have to pick it up used or from other sources...
> 
> View attachment 9853298


The bay has a bunch (I was looking before) but they run from like $150 - $300. :/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Relojes said:


> Thanks for the post. I do have to ask, does anyone understand the dial positioning?
> 
> I don't see a way to justify all the negative space at the bottom of the dial, especially when the time dial is hitting the case and the sub dial for seconds is also bunched together with the main dial.


The 2825-2 movement allows the hands to be configured in several different locations.

ETA caliber 2825-2 » WatchBase.com


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

RyanD said:


> If anyone is still looking for a Bulova Moon watch, Kohls has it for $245 + tax + $40 back in Kohls cash. I put it in my cart to verify that the codes all work.
> 
> Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251
> 
> ...


Crap! Kohl's doesn't ship to my address!
That's a kick-ass price for that watch!

Enjoy!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Amazon lightning deal coming up on a Tissot Couturier, rose gold PVD with black face. It's currently priced at $453, which is cheaper than I can find it anywhere else. The lighting deal could make it a steal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KINCOQ..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=CE4F0TP075JE2WDD5GMT


$345. That's about $300 cheaper than the next closest price.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

gelocks said:


> Crap! Kohl's doesn't ship to my address!
> That's a kick-ass price for that watch!
> 
> Enjoy!


Unfortunately they won't ship to the UK. Bargain missed ,gutted

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

SRP777 sold out @ Kohl's...but...couldn't resist the gilt SRP775.

I was going to wait on the PADI from the UK...but...oh well, patience be damned.

Probably sell one or the other, after checking both out for a little while.

Thanks for the heads-up.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel it's a lazy design team. I only moved the dial text.











Disneydave said:


> I'm not an expert at movements, but it appears that the axis of the hour/min to the case edge is about equidistant as the small seconds' axis is to the case edge (ie the movement is centered) and the negative space results from the small sec circumference being smaller than the hour/min circumference. That's my guess. But yeah, looks a bit odd. Tho I still like it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Egard watches are having 70% off (from what I can tell, all their models) on their online store (www.Egardwatches.com)

None of the designs really speak to me... Althought the William shatner collaboration one is probably the most unique piece, it's still too much for me :










Hope this helps someone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

marquimsp said:


> I guess this was a good deal on a white trident, what do you guys think? All prices in GBP
> 
> View attachment 9840818


How do you get it so low? Any code? I'm trying to get the same lineup in my basket but keep getting other prices... c60 automatic on strap, right?

Sent fra min SM-T550 via Tapatalk


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

simen.torstensen said:


> How do you get it so low? Any code? I'm trying to get the same lineup in my basket but keep getting other prices... c60 automatic on strap, right?
> 
> Sent fra min SM-T550 via Tapatalk


I chose the c60 auto on a bracelet, added the strap and used the code 50uk16, but I think it doesn't work anymore! It only worked when I added the strap, and the code expired at the end of October.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Oris Tubbataha @ Gemnation, currently at 1095$ and this is with the bracelet. Retail is about 3K$ and they go for about 1500-1700$ in used condition .

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Or...il&utm_term=0_32e9dee1b7-54ed7df8c8-355916301

Incredible value, would get one instantly if I did not already have a Maldives with similar color .

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

marquimsp said:


> I chose the c60 auto on a bracelet, added the strap and used the code 50uk16, but I think it doesn't work anymore! It only worked when I added the strap, and the code expired at the end of October.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Yep, this was the promo code:

For £100 off any purchase of £500 or more.use code 100UK16*

For £50 off any purchase of £350 or more.use code 50UK16*

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> ...in used condition.


Most likely how this on will show up.

I wouldn't buy that Oris from them for $100.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> $345. That's about $300 cheaper than the next closest price.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


WoW has bracelet version $339 plus befrugal:
Men's Couturier Automatic Stainless Steel Silver-Tone Dial SS | World of Watches

Amazon bracelet version $304:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FLZJKFU


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I had to put a different strap on mine. That mesh was like a razor on the edges, and a real hair puller as well.


Yeah, it could barely be less comfortable.

What kind of strap did you go with? I'm trying to decide.


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

Picked up with the friends/family deal last week:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Most likely how this on will show up.
> 
> I wouldn't buy that Oris from them for $100.


How comes?

They send bad/used/beaten watches?

Thanks for this info, I had one in my cart and thinking about this ...

Cheers,

S


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NOT A DEAL

I've recently worked myself into a frenzy over this new-to-me Orient solar-powered panda chronograph in Rolex Daytona style, model WV0041TX. This may be a Japanese Domestic Market watch. The best price I'm seeing, on Rakuten or eBay, is in the $230-ish range. I'm hoping to get one for under $200. (Note there is a very similar model Orient that is not solar and is a faux chronograph for far less. I'm not interested in that.)

If anyone happens to see a new one for under $200, light the Bat-Signal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I've recently worked myself into a frenzy over this new-to-me Orient solar-powered panda chronograph in Rolex Daytona style, model WV0041TX. This may be a Japanese Domestic Market watch. The best price I'm seeing, on Rakuten or eBay, is in the $230-ish range. I'm hoping to get one for under $200. (Note there is a very similar model Orient that is not solar and is a faux chronograph for far less. I'm not interested in that.)
> 
> ...


Im not seeing anything cheaper anywhere I searched. Most prices are mid $200s. There have been some Seiko SNDF93 sightings lately and that's much less than $200


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Is this Armand Nicolet a deal at $500 after coupons? I can't find much on the AN 2846 23-jewel movement. I really like the Cartier styling of the watch though.
> 
> Men's Arc Royal Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


Yes, a very good deal!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Totoro66 said:


> Yes, a very good deal!


I went for it. It ended up being $468 after coupon and cash back. It's quite different than anything else in my collection, so it could end up being a keeper.

I did a search for Cartier watches. The dial, hands, and lugs resemble various Cartier models, but there is not any single Cartier model that looks like this AN. That makes the AN an homage rather than a straight copy at least.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> I went for it. It ended up being $468 after coupon and cash back. It's quite different than anything else in my collection, so it could end up being a keeper.
> 
> I did a search for Cartier watches. The dial, hands, and lugs resemble various Cartier models, but there is not any single Cartier model that looks like this AN. That makes the AN an homage rather than a straight copy at least.


How did you get this price?


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

_Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay
_


nello said:


> Thanks. Love that blue dialed model. Keep fighting off the urge.





RidingDonkeys said:


> For all of those looking at Glycine Combat 6 and Combat 7 models, ones with sapphire crystals should have an "S" in the model number. I don't think this applies to other models though.


So coming full circle on this i sent mail to watchgooroo asking about the crystal. She realized the listing was a mistake and it's not sapphire after all. It is updated now to no longer say sapphire. I cancelled this one too. Thanks to all for your timely advice on this. Sorry for anyone who I might have mislead.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wishmann said:


> How did you get this price?


I got a postcard from WoW with a 20% off code. Someone else posted one a while back, but nobody else was able to use it. Must be account specific or something.

Since I've already used it, you can give it a try. WOWPOST-4WTM


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ssmug said:


> Yeah, it could barely be less comfortable.
> 
> What kind of strap did you go with? I'm trying to decide.


A Timex expansion band because I happened to have one in a drawer. The band cost more than the watch.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Is this lightening deal really "iso" certified?
https://www.amazon.com/Fortuna-Waterproof-Divers-Retrograde-Business/dp/B01B5H2JIW

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

"There are carbon processing on dial... This is enjoyable and subtle design... Reliable movement made in Japan lets time pass." What the?!?

Edit: For $67 I guess it's not bad.

BTW, I'm pretty sure ISO does not certify watches, but creates specs.



MstrDabbles said:


> Is this lightening deal really "iso" certified?
> https://www.amazon.com/Fortuna-Waterproof-Divers-Retrograde-Business/dp/B01B5H2JIW
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> Is this lightening deal really "iso" certified?
> https://www.amazon.com/Fortuna-Waterproof-Divers-Retrograde-Business/dp/B01B5H2JIW


Possibly. ISO is only a test method spec. It says they sent it to a lab to have it tested according to that spec. Not difficult or expensive to do. Some Orient watches are tested to ISO specs.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sobertram said:


> _Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Blue Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay
> _
> 
> So coming full circle on this i sent mail to watchgooroo asking about the crystal. She realized the listing was a mistake and it's not sapphire after all. It is updated now to no longer say sapphire. I cancelled this one too. Thanks to all for your timely advice on this. Sorry for anyone who I might have mislead.


Same with me....rather bummed about it...was looking forward to adding another blue faced "dress" style watch to my collection.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Scored a Wenger Sea Force diver (blue accents) for $50 at TJ Maxx. Pretty slick watch for so little $. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Stopped by TJ Maxx today. They had a lot of Skagen watches for $49.99 and up. Some had MSRPs up to $185. There was also a Swiss made Wenger quartz for $49.99.
> 
> New sig in honor of Black Friday season.


We were in Savannah, GA's TJ Maxx Saturday and the pickins were pretty good. Some stylin Emperio Armanis I hadn't seen before, a couple nicer Citizen Ecodrives, a couple nice classic looking Rotary watches and some sweet Skagen Chronos for $49.99. Nice deal on a fossil sketal automatic too. Hard for me to find a deal on a decent skeletal movement watch for a good price, but Fossil, the largest watch company in n the USA, (Timex is #2) seems to do better.

I have a hunch things are going to get better yet. I generally don't like getting more credit cards, but might get a Kohls CC, as they tie into some substantial discounting, possibly parlaying into a Bulova Moon Watch.


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks studiompd - I got one as well. Looks to be a low-to-no maintenance, accurate and tough timepiece!


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

CountyComm has the OG Maratac Mid Pilot on sale for $219. Which really tanks the used market for a while, which means I can't sell the one I was going to post up on the 'bay today, which really pisses me off.
https://countycomm.com/products/maratac-mid-original-pilot-watch









That's a picture of the one I _was _going to put up for $240. Screw you, CountyComm. You make a nice watch, though.


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

Have been avoiding reading this forum for a while but couldn't resist. Been catching up on the watchgooroo and glycine sale. Been doing some checks here and there but may need some advice from gurus here; $600 - 700 for Glycine airman 18 world timer a good deal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WoW has their Black Friday and Cyber Monday pages up already.

Black Friday
Black Friday Watch Deals | World of Watches

Cyber Monday
Cyber Monday Watch Deals | World of Watches


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Bring on the Black Friday madness !


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

I hope another Kontiki deal comes up before Christmas. I've been watching for a while but somehow keep missing them.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ checked out the 2 lists, nothing really special, mostly dressy or fashion brands.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*sorry, I'm having trouble adding image right now...

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/discount-luxury-watches-watch-fashion#/

https://www.wristwatchreview.com/2016/10/19/oblako-and-what-you-learn-from-crowdfunding/

I think we all can see beyond the fluff ("luxury-watches) because we know what we are getting.

A failed crowd funding effort left the owner with inventory he is selling at cost.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ checked out the 2 lists, nothing really special, mostly dressy or fashion brands.


not the actual BF or CM deals yet. those will only appear on 25th/28th


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Heres a very good deal imo.

At PasstheWatch they have Prospex orange monsters for $192US on bracelet, you'll struggle to find a better deal id expect, RRP is over $500.
No link sorry im not great with links, just go to pass the watch and thank me later 
cheers


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Heres a very good deal imo.
> 
> At PasstheWatch they have Prospex orange monsters for $192US on bracelet, you'll struggle to find a better deal id expect, RRP is over $500.
> No link sorry im not great with links, just go to pass the watch and thank me later
> cheers


Sold out. It's been like that for a while.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

eddiegee said:


> Hi...
> How have the experiences been with Area Trend as a seller?
> Thank you,
> Ed


It may be a little late but I've bought from them three times without trouble. I've also dealt with their customer service. Buy with confidence!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> WoW has their Black Friday and Cyber Monday pages up already.
> 
> Black Friday
> Black Friday Watch Deals | World of Watches
> ...


Why did a Michael Kors catch me eye?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

ToM has the Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic (white dial) using their in-house movement on sale for $659 before cashback. Looks like a solid deal as Joma $300+ more.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...erique-constant-slimline-automatic-fc-710s4s6

The also have the Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic Moonphase (blue dial) using their in-house movement on sale for $1,049 before cashback - this beat the Gemnation deal by $250.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...erique-constant-slimline-automatic-fc-705n4s6


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Why did a Michael Kors catch me eye?


Does look good and Michael Kors watches have Fossil innards, which isn't necessarily a bad thing. Not to be a snob, but besides personally not being able to get past the Michael Kors brand name, which I think has used up most of it's 15 minutes of fame already, I think of them as sort of like Coach---largely for females. I'd feel like I'm wearing one of those so called 'boyfriend' watches---the biggish watches some female fashionistas are toting these days. But again, take away the MK and I'd be looking for a link--nice looking.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Why did a Michael Kors catch me eye?


I'm getting an Oris vibe. Not bad.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The AN dropped to $533.99 on The Watchery after code TWFALL50.

Armand Nicolet 9420A-AG-M9430 Watches,Men's Arc Royal Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Armand Nicolet Automatic Watches


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

dangerarea said:


> Have been avoiding reading this forum for a while but couldn't resist. Been catching up on the watchgooroo and glycine sale. Been doing some checks here and there but may need some advice from gurus here; $600 - 700 for Glycine airman 18 world timer a good deal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would say yes, if you like the smaller size watch and strap. it is closer to the original in size. the 39mm case and 20mm lugs may feel small for some now days. i think these are now going to be a discontinued line of Glycine after becoming part of Invicta. i think these were made with nicely decorated movements and even has sapphire on both the front and the display back. the 18 does not seem as popular as some of the others, so it may not be the ones to buy for quick flipping, but i have heard that these are well made watches.


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh God this thread is a wallet killer :'(


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Received the blue 46mm Airman from WoW on Friday; however, I'm sad to say that I think I'll be sending it back. While it's a beaut, and everything aesthetically I'd hoped it would be, unfortunately the watch pictured and described on their website was a GMT (4 hands), yet the watch I received was a "purist" (3 hand). For the price paid, I'm still slightly tempted to keep it. But then again, I just don't know how practical a 24 hour watch would really be and I fear it would spend too much time in the watch box (and that approx. $500 could probably be better spent elsewhere, LOL). Also, while it appears to be new, I think it may have been a prior return seeing as there is no protective plastic on either crystal, nor was there a Glycine tag affixed to the strap (I wasn't so concerned about this last tidbit, I was more so just sharing the observation).


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Received the blue 46mm Airman from WoW on Friday; however, I'm sad to say that I think I'll be sending it back. While it's a beaut, and everything aesthetically I'd hoped it would be, unfortunately the watch pictured and described on their website was a GMT (4 hands), yet the watch I received was a "purist" (3 hand). For the price paid, I'm still slightly tempted to keep it. But then again, I just don't know how practical a 24 hour watch would really be and I fear it would spend too much time in the watch box (and that approx. $500 could probably be better spent elsewhere, LOL). Also, while it appears to be new, I think it may have been a prior return seeing as there is no protective plastic on either crystal, nor was there a Glycine tag affixed to the strap (I wasn't so concerned about this last tidbit, I was more so just sharing the observation).


I have been hearing quite a few bad things about WoW and Thewatchery lately. From watches not working to cancelled orders to sending watches that aren't new (my experience also) which I believe is going to lead to me not doing business with them again


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I've recently worked myself into a frenzy over this new-to-me Orient solar-powered panda chronograph in Rolex Daytona style, model WV0041TX. This may be a Japanese Domestic Market watch. The best price I'm seeing, on Rakuten or eBay, is in the $230-ish range. I'm hoping to get one for under $200. (Note there is a very similar model Orient that is not solar and is a faux chronograph for far less. I'm not interested in that.)
> 
> ...


A quick search and I found pictures of one sold here a few months ago.....and the hunt begins!!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-o...41tx-mint-condition-price-drop-3286866-2.html


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> WoW has their Black Friday and Cyber Monday pages up already.
> 
> Black Friday
> Black Friday Watch Deals | World of Watches
> ...


the consumer in me is excited for the potential Oris price wars potentially going down in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

qrocks said:


> the consumer in me is excited for the potential Oris price wars potentially going down in the next couple of weeks!


I'm taking bargain hunting to the extreme this year. I'm all about some Invicta. 95% off or bust! ;-)

(OK, I couldn't even keep a straight face while typing that.)

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I am looking to add to my bronze/brass diver collection and have decided on two watches: Maranez Bangla 47 and Gruppo Gamma Vanguard. The question is whether or not these two brands traditionally have Black Friday Sales as I would hate to buy now just to see heavy discounts in a couple of weeks!

I know that Maranez pretty regularly runs 15% off sales, but do they do more (like 20%) during Black Friday?
As for Gruppo Gamma, I searched the last three bargain threads and found very little discussion of them and no mention of sales.

Here's my contribution to this thread though - if you like the Ancon Challenger bronze watch, they have a good deal on them now on their site, discounted from $769 to $499 with free shipping.

ANCON Watches - The legend


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not discouraged to the point of where I wouldn't do business with them again. I've made multiple purchases from them (well, pretty much exclusively with The Watchery, until this first purchase from WoW) and anytime there's been an issue, or even a price match needed, they've always accommodated. I'm more forgiving with these issues from TW/WoW because I know I'm dealing with gray market, rather than an AD. As long as they continue to "do the right thing", then I'll continue to be their customer.



City74 said:


> I have been hearing quite a few bad things about WoW and Thewatchery lately. From watches not working to cancelled orders to sending watches that aren't new (my experience also) which I believe is going to lead to me not doing business with them again


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> WoW has their Black Friday and Cyber Monday pages up already.
> 
> Black Friday
> Black Friday Watch Deals | World of Watches
> ...


So, are these the watches that will actually be reduced for Black Friday and Cyber Monday, or just pre-sale items?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

RyanD said:


> The AN dropped to $533.99 on The Watchery after code TWFALL50.
> 
> Armand Nicolet 9420A-AG-M9430 Watches,Men's Arc Royal Automatic Stainless Steel White Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Armand Nicolet Automatic Watches


Will be curious to learn what movement is in that. The only banner day/23-jewel movement by ETA that I can find is the Powermatic-80 variant (can't find the caliber number) in Tissot's day/date Couturier. The non-Powermatic version uses a 2834-2, but that's a 25-jewel movement. My understanding is that AN uses ETA movements, but maybe its a Selitta of some kind I can't find. Anyway, let us know when it arrives!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

minchomexa said:


> A quick search and I found pictures of one sold here a few months ago.....and the hunt begins!!!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-o...41tx-mint-condition-price-drop-3286866-2.html


Saw that. Over $200 and used.

I've got to believe that if they're selling new now around $230-ish, at some point they'll be under $200.

P.S.

This is a nice nudge for anybody looking to buy JDM:


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Uatu said:


> So, are these the watches that will actually be reduced for Black Friday and Cyber Monday, or just pre-sale items?


They better be reduced because these prices are now even higher than what they usually sell for .


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

JakeJD said:


> Will be curious to learn what movement is in that. The only banner day/23-jewel movement by ETA that I can find is the Powermatic-80 variant (can't find the caliber number) in Tissot's day/date Couturier. The non-Powermatic version uses a 2834-2, but that's a 25-jewel movement. My understanding is that AN uses ETA movements, but maybe its a Selitta of some kind I can't find. Anyway, let us know when it arrives!


The movement is an AN 2846-9. There is an old ETA 2846 movement with 23 jewels. AN is known for restoring old movements, so I'm guessing that's what these are.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Was looking for a Pulsar military watch and found this:

Job Lot Watches SPARES OR REPAIRS | eBay

I've decided on a 70£ Pulsar Kinetic PAR087 from Rubicon Watch Co. but if anyone wants to take a shot at it...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Uatu said:


> So, are these the watches that will actually be reduced for Black Friday and Cyber Monday, or just pre-sale items?





thechin said:


> They better be reduced because these prices are now even higher than what they usually sell for .


Yes, these aren't the Black Friday deals. These are merely placeholders. Stores try to build the hype early, and they often do so by building out their Black Friday website early. However, many sites lead up to Black Friday by placing secret deals on these sites, so it warrants frequent checking.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gavox is offering 20% off its Avidiver and Aurora models for the rest of the month with coupon code 'Gavoxsupport-20'

It still leaves them kind of expensive -- it looks like the Avidivers would be about $500 delivered to the U.S.; just under $700 for the Auroras -- but they are great-looking watches with great specs.

Gavox Avidiver - Time 2 Give


























Gavox Aurora is the world's first multifunction quartz watch that handles all geographical and political time zones. It allows to keep track of a reference time and display a local time by increments of 15 minutes, in order to handle non-standard time zones with a difference of 15, 30 or 45 minutes. 
AURORA - Time 2 Give


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

cuica said:


> Was looking for a Pulsar military watch and found this:
> 
> Job Lot Watches SPARES OR REPAIRS | eBay
> 
> I've decided on a 70£ Pulsar Kinetic PAR087 from Rubicon Watch Co. but if anyone wants to take a shot at it...


I've been obsessed with military field watch type watches lately.

I just picked up one of these Citizens off the Kohl's deal for $70-something. And I think I missed stackable coupons on it. It probably goes down into the $60s if you do everything you can with it.

Citizen Men's Stainless Steel Watch

Yeah, it's mineral crystal, not Eco-Drive and not great water resistance. I just loved the look of it. Who am I kidding? "The field" will be "a desk."

I got the white-dialed one, but the black-dialed version is sharp-looking, too.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been obsessed with military field watch type watches lately.
> 
> I just picked up one of these Citizens off the Kohl's deal for $70-something. And I think I missed stackable coupons on it. It probably goes down into the $60s if you do everything you can with it.
> 
> ...


Those are nice looking for the $$$


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I grabbed one of those Citizens over the weekend as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been obsessed with military field watch type watches lately.
> 
> I just picked up one of these Citizens off the Kohl's deal for $70-something. And I think I missed stackable coupons on it. It probably goes down into the $60s if you do everything you can with it.
> 
> ...


You may already be familiar with these but they fit your military field watch theme at a great price.










Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/122019394268

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> Received the blue 46mm Airman from WoW on Friday; however, I'm sad to say that I think I'll be sending it back. While it's a beaut, and everything aesthetically I'd hoped it would be, unfortunately the watch pictured and described on their website was a GMT (4 hands), yet the watch I received was a "purist" (3 hand). For the price paid, I'm still slightly tempted to keep it. But then again, I just don't know how practical a 24 hour watch would really be and I fear it would spend too much time in the watch box (and that approx. $500 could probably be better spent elsewhere, LOL). Also, while it appears to be new, I think it may have been a prior return seeing as there is no protective plastic on either crystal, nor was there a Glycine tag affixed to the strap (I wasn't so concerned about this last tidbit, I was more so just sharing the observation).


if you go over to the 24 hour forum you would find that the 24 hour purist has a lot of devout followers. i am sure if you like the looks of the watch that you would find it easy to get used to reading the 24 hour dial. the price is pretty good it sounds like, but no need to get something you really don't want


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> ToM has the Frederique Constant Slimline Automatic (white dial) using their in-house movement on sale for $659 before cashback. Looks like a solid deal as Joma $300+ more.
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...erique-constant-slimline-automatic-fc-710s4s6
> 
> ...


Freaking 42mm case diameter on a dress watch.

Fail


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Freaking 42mm case diameter on a dress watch.
> 
> Fail


Sorry for your small wrists.


----------



## towne (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Sorry for your small wrists.


I am reminded of the famous shot of Muhammad Ali with what is probably a 35mm dress watch. I'll take that. 
Those Freddy's would be PERFECT in about 37-39/40.

And yeah, I'm sporting 6 3/4th" wrists ( ) and still have no problem with with 42mm in a sport/casual watch. Anyway, this is way off-topic.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> Freaking 42mm case diameter on a dress watch.
> 
> Fail


Yeah,
but at 40mm, thewatchery has this one for less than $500 after all coupons and CB:










https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....hstring=frederique&obp=LH&obg=|||||||||&ps=60


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

thechin said:


> Yeah,
> but at 40mm, thewatchery has this one for less than $500 after all coupons and CB:
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking 22mm lug width on a dress watch

Fail

Lol j/k

But srsly tho, it is rather hard to find nice, thin, classy leather straps at 22mm.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

ebtromba said:


> Freaking 42mm case diameter on a dress watch.
> 
> Fail


Agreed. I was pondering this James McCabe this morning that comes in at 39.5mm with price tag of 120 squids; but I'm waiting to see what BF treasures await before I blow all my shekels prematurely.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quartz ahead .....warning!!

https://huckberry.com/store/t/category/watches?all=1&filter=%5B%22featured-clearance%22%5D

I'm not sure if this a a super deal but once again on the theme of field/military watches we have the Pilot Mission Timer from Huckberry for $135

STORY*A classic field watch with a special navigation bezel built for those 'first in, last out'*
Inspired by the Special Forces watches of the 60's and 70's, this is an idealized version of the classic tool watch - a minimalist, standard-issue timekeeper designed with the best components for 'go-anywhere' dependability.
Like the timekeeping legends that came before, this watch is built with surgical-grade 316L stainless steel and topped off with a scratch-proof sapphire crystal. At the heart of this corrosion-resistant steel case ticks a super-reliable Swiss quartz Rhonda movement. Topside, the dial is finished with bright, C3 Superluminova for maximum legibility, but left unbranded or 'sterile' - a subtle nod to the gear issued to those deployed deep behind enemy lines.
FEATURES

Surgical grade 316L Stainless Steel case
10 ATM / 100m water resistance
C3 Superluminova luminous paint for nighttime legibility
Screw down crown & caseback for superior water resistance
12 hour timing bezel with directional demarcations for field navigation based on the sun's position
Drilled lugs for easy strap changes
USING THE BEZELTrack a second time zone in a faraway land, or find your way home the Boy Scout way with this hybrid compass bezel.
MATERIALS AND STRAP

Case: 316L Stainless steel
Strap: Interchangeable 5-ring nylon
Domed, scratch-proof sapphire crystal
MOVEMENT

Quartz (Swiss-made by Ronda)
SIZING

Case: 42 mm (without crown)
Thickness: 10.12 mm
Lug-to-lug distance: 47mm
Lug width: 20mm
WATER RESISTANCE

100m (330 feet) _Remember that though your watch might be rated to 100 meters or deeper, try to keep it out of the shower or the hot tub. Prolonged exposure to steam can damage the gaskets and weaken the seals that otherwise keep everything watertight._
WARRANTY

1 Year
This limited warranty covers the watch from manufacturer defects of the watch movement. The warranty excludes the watch case, glass, bracelet, straps, crown, stem, finishes, and any damage caused by excessive wear under conditions exceeding the 100 meter water resistance limitations.










and the Field Navigotor for the same $135


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Techne Sparrowhawk II 477 - $220
https://huckberry.com/store/techne/category/p/26987-sparrowhawk-ii-477

FEATURES

Japanese quartz chronograph movement
24-hour military time
Scratch-proof sapphire crystal
Hands and dial finished with SuperLuminova for low-light legibility
Screw down case
Quartz oscillator
MATERIALS

Leather strap
PVD-coated 316L stainless steel
Sapphire crystal
SIZING*41mm*
MOVEMENT

Miyota 0S20 (quartz chronograph)
WATER RESISTANCE

50m (Splash resistant)


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

eBay with Altatac has the Columbia CA007 Fieldmaster II (4 color options) for $15 with free shipping.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

So you're all going to think I'm a troll since this is my second post since I registered 5 years ago, but I ordered a glycine incursore from watchgooroo for a great price. I got home from work all excited and opened the package. Inside was an empty glycine watch box, no watch. Lol. Sent them a message wondering where my watch it. Don't think I'll hear back tonight as it's probably after hours. Anything like this ever happen to anyone or do I have the worst luck ever? I'll update with her response.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> I am looking to add to my bronze/brass diver collection and have decided on two watches: Maranez Bangla 47 and Gruppo Gamma Vanguard. The question is whether or not these two brands traditionally have Black Friday Sales as I would hate to buy now just to see heavy discounts in a couple of weeks!
> 
> I know that Maranez pretty regularly runs 15% off sales, but do they do more (like 20%) during Black Friday?
> As for Gruppo Gamma, I searched the last three bargain threads and found very little discussion of them and no mention of sales.
> ...


Don't know about sales, but Gruppo Gamma give a 10% discount code on the bronze vanguard if you sign up for their email...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

justin86 said:


> So you're all going to think I'm a troll since this is my second post since I registered 5 years ago, but I ordered a glycine incursore from watchgooroo for a great price. I got home from work all excited and opened the package. Inside was an empty glycine watch box, no watch. Lol. Sent them a message wondering where my watch it. Don't think I'll hear back tonight as it's probably after hours. Anything like this ever happen to anyone or do I have the worst luck ever? I'll update with her response.


On the shipping label anywhere is there a weight stated for the package?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> On the shipping label anywhere is there a weight stated for the package?


Just a generic 2lbs. I'm hoping they have an extra watch laying around and this doesn't turn into an ordeal. How do I prove I was sent an empty box?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

justin86 said:


> Just a generic 2lbs. I'm hoping they have an extra watch laying around and this doesn't turn into an ordeal. How do I prove I was sent an empty box?
> View attachment 9866226


I have no idea, sorry, that is some weird sh_t.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> I have no idea, sorry, that is some weird sh_t.


I've had my ebay account for almost 17 years with 100% feedback. Maybe that would help my case. I don't know... this is f'ed up. Lol.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

justin86 said:


> So you're all going to think I'm a troll since this is my second post since I registered 5 years ago, but I ordered a glycine incursore from watchgooroo for a great price. I got home from work all excited and opened the package. Inside was an empty glycine watch box, no watch. Lol. Sent them a message wondering where my watch it. Don't think I'll hear back tonight as it's probably after hours. Anything like this ever happen to anyone or do I have the worst luck ever? I'll update with her response.


I'd be pulling my hair out

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

justin86 said:


> Just a generic 2lbs.


What does that mean, "generic 2lbs."?

The label appears to have been commercially printed. Was 2 pounds the weight stated on this label? How much does the parcel actually weigh as received?

The only step for you to take is to contact the seller and eBay with this information and go from there.

Hopefully it is a simple mistake, easily resolved.

Best of luck.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

justin86 said:


> I've had my ebay account for almost 17 years with 100% feedback. Maybe that would help my case. I don't know... this is f'ed up. Lol.


Others have mentioned videoing the unboxing as evidence/proof but I never remember to do this. Just today I received a strap from Poland and probably should have recorded the package opening but didn't. Of course, a strap is less $ than a watch. Good luck.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

justin86 said:


> Just a generic 2lbs. I'm hoping they have an extra watch laying around and this doesn't turn into an ordeal. How do I prove I was sent an empty box?
> View attachment 9866226


Pack everything in box as it arrived and open other side and make an unboxing video. May help.gud luck

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

justin86 said:


> So you're all going to think I'm a troll since this is my second post since I registered 5 years ago, but I ordered a glycine incursore from watchgooroo for a great price. I got home from work all excited and opened the package. Inside was an empty glycine watch box, no watch. Lol. Sent them a message wondering where my watch it. Don't think I'll hear back tonight as it's probably after hours. Anything like this ever happen to anyone or do I have the worst luck ever? I'll update with her response.


If you have no solid proof that you received the package *sealed *and still found no watch inside it, then it's your word against theirs. In other words: Good luck getting a refund.

When I receive an expensive shipment, I make sure they ship it to the nearest carrier "warehouse" where I'd go there and pick it up myself. If the package was damaged, or if the seal was broken, I demand an official "unboxing" with a supervisor present... If the package was nice and sealed, I let them weigh the package and compare it to the _marked weight _*in grams *and then pick it up. [I always ask the seller to mark the weight in grams].

When I get home with the sealed package, I let my brother film me while I unbox it, and I make sure to capture the intact seal and all the information printed on the package _*before *_I open it.
This is how I receive any of my +$200 watches.

You might think that's overkill, but I've been stung with an empty watchbox ONCE and lost $320 for not being careful.
When I headed to the carrier office and explained that I received a broken-seal package with an empty watchbox, first thing they asked me was _if I had a proof_.

The way I see it, I learned how to be careful the hard way, but it only cost me $320... If you read some testimonies in this forum, some vintage Rolex watches were lost exactly the same way during exchange. Now that's a burn you don't wish on your worst enemy.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Others have mentioned video taping the unboxing as evidence/proof but I never remember to do this. Just today I received a strap from Poland and probably should have video taped the package opening but didn't. Of course, a strap is less $ than a watch. Good luck.


I am expecting a box from the gooroo tomorrow i guess i should videotape the opening .. just to be safe ...i have purchased two watches from them without any issues though .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

tommy_boy said:


> What does that mean, "generic 2lbs."?
> 
> The label appears to have been commercially printed. Was 2 pounds the weight stated on this label? How much does the parcel actually weigh as received?
> 
> ...


As in it didn't say 1lb 4oz. 2 lbs sounded like a guess. Yes, 2lbs is on the label. Don't know how much it actually weighted, don't have a scale other than a bodyweight scale.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

halaku said:


> I am expecting a box from the gooroo tomorrow i guess i should videotape the opening .. just to be safe ...i have purchased two watches from them without any issues though .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not always the seller's fault... In my personal "empty watchbox" case, I'm fairly certain the package was gutted when it landed and stored at customs warehouse for check-up. I say this because I lost an Orient Star exactly the same way, but it was noticed to have been unsealed and shipped back to sender at spot after landing in destination country.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Just tell her the watch was missing. If your feedback says, "$500 purchase, box arrived empty", she's going to be hurt by that.

99% chance she fixes it like she should.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I'm taking bargain hunting to the extreme this year. I'm all about some Invicta. 95% off or bust! ;-)
> 
> (OK, I couldn't even keep a straight face while typing that.)
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Hi
I'm just trying to get an Invicta 8926OB, New, in box, plastic wrapped bracelet, plastic on crystal and case back. Priced below $80 bucks. Is that too much to ask? From what I'm reading, at any point in time, a GM seller might turn out to be lesson in customer service relations. Even the AD sellers are no guarantee. I recently purchased from an AD one of my first in my collection, Citizen Nighthawk, no plastic, tag in place on bracelet. Now, well after return period, I see the second hand doesn't line up with the tic marks (close but not spot on).

So, I'm glad this forum exists to help the new collector.
Sorry if I digress, but this is very frustrating. Moderators... do what you must.
Regards
Ed


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Just tell her the watch was missing. If your feedback says, "$500 purchase, box arrived empty", she's going to be hurt by that.
> 
> 99% chance she fixes it like she should.


I messaged Watchgooroo (waiting to hear back) as well as called Paypal to open a claim and freeze the funds. I'd hope it was just a simple mistake and they'll make it right, but I don't have a lot of faith in humanity.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> I have no idea, sorry, that is some weird sh_t.


I would think the gooroo would probably believe you - I've got a couple coming too-- I really don't think she is sitting around trying to short change a watch here and there-- it's a legit business with a very large inventory- it would be a huge pain in the ass and a waste of her time to do that on purpose.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Guys, looking to buy a Speedmaster Moon watch, Jomashop always seems to have the best price.. Anybody know any coupon codes for them? Should I just be patient and wait for Black Friday?


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> I have no idea, sorry, that is some weird sh_t.


justin86
Yikes! Talk about frustrating! I don't know whether it was suggested in WUS or elsewhere, but they suggested 'video taping' the box opening. But then who's to say you didn't retape the box after opening it and then shooting the video. I feel for you. Good luck.
Regards
Ed


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

FEDEX, UPS and USPS are known for employees committing postal fraud. That's why you never label the contents of a box on the outside. Sometimes it doesn't help as they know the shape and weight of say and ipad box. I know at least USPS employs agents to combat and investigate these claims and perpetrators. Sad but true. I wish you luck!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

justin86 said:


> I messaged Watchgooroo (waiting to hear back) as well as called Paypal to open a claim and freeze the funds. I'd hope it was just a simple mistake and they'll make it right, but I don't have a lot of faith in humanity.


It's gonna be okay. I've also bought two watches from that seller and she's legit.

I'd appreciate it if you could resolve your dispute on your own and then maybe check in when it's all settled (or not even that, really). Just spare this thread the fretting if you don't mind. Between eBay and PayPal you're in good shape.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Pack everything in box as it arrived and open other side and make an unboxing video. May help.gud luck
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Exactly the reason why paypal and ebay don't deal with these types of videos AT ALL .


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*FLASH SALE! *

*Megir 2011* for *$12.21* w/free shipping from Gearbest


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Why did a Michael Kors catch me eye?


Screw down crown and pushers?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Sorry for your small wrists.


Note: Cat fur flying.....


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

thechin said:


> Exactly the reason why paypal and ebay don't deal with these types of videos AT ALL .


My inner lawyer is saying, "Yep. Video is easily faked."


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

thechin said:


> Exactly the reason why paypal and ebay don't deal with these types of videos AT ALL .


Correct...taking a video is just wasting your time.

Been selling on eBay and Amazon for 15 years.

However, I did have some jackass steal an outgoing shipment box off my porch today that I had placed outside for UPS pick-up, while I was sitting a few feet away in my office. I couldn't get outside fast enough to get a plate #, but I got a good physical and vehicle description. They'll be surprised to get a few bottles of vitamins and some swim diapers that I was shipping into Amazon.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ssmug said:


> Picked up one in black. I'm going to assume the quality is nowhere near the Klokers, and the strap is...interesting. But it's a neat little watch, and nothing like anything I have.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!
> View attachment 9848018
> View attachment 9848026


Is that the watch where if you hit the buckle REALLY hard with with a hammer and the red hand goes ALL the way around to the crown, you win a little stuffed animal?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Sorry for your small wrists.


It has nothing to do with small wrists. It has everything to do with form and tradition. Dress watches are typically worn with dress shirts. Dress shirts have tighter cuffs. Smaller watches are needed to fit under the cuffs. That's why most of your classic dress watches hover in the 34-40mm range. You aren't getting a 42mm watch under a barrel cuff.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Just a generic 2lbs. I'm hoping they have an extra watch laying around and this doesn't turn into an ordeal. How do I prove I was sent an empty box?
> View attachment 9866226


 Can't tell by the label on your box, but if its USPS it wouldnt' hurt to go here and file a claim if you think postal fraud was involved: https://www.uspsoig.gov/hotline


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I got my package from gooroo today-- didn't bother videotaping it or anything- my watch was inside just like it should be. My guess is oversight on their part.



justin86 said:


> I messaged Watchgooroo (waiting to hear back) as well as called Paypal to open a claim and freeze the funds. I'd hope it was just a simple mistake and they'll make it right, but I don't have a lot of faith in humanity.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It has nothing to do with small wrists. It has everything to do with form and tradition. Dress watches are typically worn with dress shirts. Dress shirts have tighter cuffs. Smaller watches are needed to fit under the cuffs. That's why most of your classic dress watches hover in the 34-40mm range. You aren't getting a 42mm watch under a barrel cuff.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


It's more of the case thickness than anything else. You can easily get a 42mm with a 9mm thick case under a barrel cuff.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thechin said:


> Exactly the reason why paypal and ebay don't deal with these types of videos AT ALL .


I find it hard to believe that PP rejects all unboxing videos as evidence. If you have any proof of that, that would be super.
I agree that some people don't know how to make a fool-proof unpackaging video, but that's not enough reason for *any *organization to automatically reject them.

The video could clearly show the sealed box from all sides, with the DHL/UPS/etc stickers and tapes sealing the box, along with the written information on the box, afterwards the box is opened and the contents is displayed. I*f all of this was taken in one take, steadily without changing the filming angle, I think that would make a substantial evidence to the postmail, PayPal or even in court.*


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys. I have this watch and it will be coming up on Amazon's lightening deals tomorrow. It is a great watch with some great lume. At $184 it's a good deal. Whatever it is after the lightening deal will be a steal.
https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Maverick-Quartz-Stainless-24701/dp/B00E9CW52Q 









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gavox is offering 20% off its Avidiver and Aurora models for the rest of the month with coupon code 'Gavoxsupport-20'
> 
> It still leaves them kind of expensive -- it looks like the Avidivers would be about $500 delivered to the U.S.; just under $700 for the Auroras -- but they are great-looking watches with great specs.
> 
> ...


both are really nicely designed watches.
I especially like how they use grey numbering to make the aurora dial appear less cluttered, despite the large amount of information on it. 
Good heads up! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

shmaiz3r said:


> I find it hard to believe that PP rejects all unboxing videos as evidence. If you have any proof of that, that would be super.
> I agree that some people don't know how to make a fool-proof unpackaging video, but that's not enough reason for *any *organization to automatically reject them.
> 
> The video could clearly show the sealed box from all sides, with the DHL/UPS/etc stickers and tapes sealing the box, along with the written information on the box, afterwards the box is opened and the contents is displayed. I*f all of this was taken in one take, steadily without changing the filming angle, I think that would make a substantial evidence to the postmail, PayPal or even in court.*


Shipping/packaging tape and stickers/labels can easily be removed with a hair dryer or lighter fluid (Undu).


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

topper78 said:


> Guys, looking to buy a Speedmaster Moon watch, Jomashop always seems to have the best price.. Anybody know any coupon codes for them? Should I just be patient and wait for Black Friday?


Check earlier in this thread about a 2-3 days ago, I think Saturday. Kohls had a sale with a bunch of codes brought the watch down in price to $245 plus tax

Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251


*$10 off $25 w/ promo code HARVEST10*
*15% off when you text SAVE24 to 56457*
*10% off instant cart discount*
*20% off w/ promo code JEWEL20*
 








Kohl's Cash

$40.00


Check


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

heavyjumbo said:


> Check earlier in this thread about a 2-3 days ago, I think Saturday. Kohls had a sale with a bunch of codes brought the watch down in price to $245 plus tax
> 
> Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251
> 
> ...





I think he is talking about an Omega, not the Bulova.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Regarding the Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase dress watch vs. size issue -

Let's start with what the watch is and not what it isn't. While aesthetically it may look like a watch to be worn at very formal events, most fashionistas will tell you that including date and moonphase functions on the dial will eliminate it from such social events - so no need to worry about the larger diameter on this account.

This clearly isn't a "casual" watch and definitely not a sport model. No need to examine this side of things.

What's left is the business casual to suit and necktie formal. Most of you wouldn't second guess wearing a Speedmaster Pro in this setting, which has the same diameter as the Slimline Moonphase (and is roughly 3mm thicker). If you have a larger wrist, it follows you have a larger build and your shirt cuff may very well accommodate that size. It wears smaller than most high-end divers too. so why the outcry here?

[I think the Slimline Moonphase should have a longer power reserve based on the movement size, but that is a technical issue and out of context for this aesthetically driven rant]


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SKX009 on jubilee back on Jet.com for $143 with coupon TRIPLE15 (15% off first three orders for new account)

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Seiko SKX009 on jubilee back on Jet.com for $143 with coupon TRIPLE15 (15% off first three orders for new account)
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Watch...-Steel-Watch/7f8cf14ef2e74418a8190e2a609d886e


Gone, that didn't take long. Couldn't have had more than a couple in stock.


----------



## thewodg (Dec 3, 2015)

Concord C2 Automatic Chronograph on Amazon's lightning deals for $1,636.

This is the cheapest that I have seen it recently.

Unfortunately, I think my post count is too low to post a link. Sorry.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

thewodg said:


> Concord C2 Automatic Chronograph on Amazon's lightning deals for $1,636.
> 
> This is the cheapest that I have seen it recently.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think my post count is too low to post a link. Sorry.


And here's the link - https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00T...hronograph&dpPl=1&dpID=511osluaTvL&ref=plSrch


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

made an offer on a kmu48 but didn't get accepted


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

As far as receiving an empty box is concerned, most carriers will x-ray and weigh boxes for security reasons if the item is to be transported by air. These images and info should be available stored on a hard drive at the carriers office. May be a long shot but certainly worth a try. If all else fails, a damaging write-up on trustpilot might work. Good luck with it!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> It has nothing to do with small wrists. It has everything to do with form and tradition. Dress watches are typically worn with dress shirts. Dress shirts have tighter cuffs. Smaller watches are needed to fit under the cuffs. That's why most of your classic dress watches hover in the 34-40mm range. You aren't getting a 42mm watch under a barrel cuff.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


That is absolute nonsense. The diameter has nothing to do with it really unless we are talking massive. Thickness has everything to do with it. I own no watch less than 40mm and most are 42-44mm. I wear them with dress shirts all the time without issue. Maybe your cuffs are too tight.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

WOW has the Luminox SXC blue poly case for $119. With the 10% off for first time buyers, that takes it down to $107!

Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial | World of Watches

That's the lowest price I've ever seen on any Luminox watch!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Just curious , what was your offer ? A few weeks ago they were $499.99 at Sears , sold through Watchesandbeyond .

Watchesandbeyond also has one on ebay at present. When they one is sold they usually put up another one. I won a rose gold model for $387.00 last month. Some have gone for less.



garf666 said:


> made an offer on a kmu48 but didn't get accepted


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's that Citizen for $55.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Orient WV0201EL M-Force Bravo - $254

https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-M-FOR...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EW18C8X2E24EFSDT9X27


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> What's left is the business casual to suit and necktie formal. Most of you wouldn't second guess wearing a Speedmaster Pro in this setting, which has the same diameter as the Slimline Moonphase (and is roughly 3mm thicker). If you have a larger wrist, it follows you have a larger build and your shirt cuff may very well accommodate that size. It wears smaller than most high-end divers too. so why the outcry here?


I was merely commenting on the size not being appropriate, not the formality of the watch itself. You are correct in that complications typically do not make a dress watch. Nevertheless, you had me until the Speedy point. In no world is a Speedy acceptable for a suit, unless you just don't know better. Bond's Omega also a no-go. And a Datejust is not a dress watch either, despite Rolex's best marketing hype. Cost does not make a dress watch. Form makes a dress watch.

And if you want to get very technical, a watch with a tux is verboten. Perhaps a dinner jacket, but not a tuxedo.

So what we're getting at here is that a "dress watch" is what you wear with a suit. Note the term dress watch, not formal watch. In true formal form, there is no watch.

Yes, I'm pretty strict on the rules. I've spent far too many hours in fashion, dress, and formality courses for diplomatic duties around the world. What you end up with is that America's perception of dress is a few echelons below most of the world. For instance, business casual in most diplomatic circles still requires a coat.



Keeper of Time said:


> That is absolute nonsense. The diameter has nothing to do with it really unless we are talking massive. Thickness has everything to do with it. I own no watch less than 40mm and most are 42-44mm. I wear them with dress shirts all the time without issue. Maybe your cuffs are too tight.


While thickness is a big part, so is lug to lug distance, which typically correlates with diameter. That is where fitment comes into play. Also, your cuff should easily glide over your watch without any effort. Just because it fits doesn't mean it fits correctly.

Further, see my part about tradition. Conventional wisdom remains that dress watches max out at about 40mm. This is why your flagship dress watches, like the PP Calatrava 5120, still come in 34-36mm sizes despite the trend towards larger watches. Sure, some manufacturers have made larger dress watches, but in true dress watch form, you won't really find any above 40mm.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> In no world is a Speedy acceptable for a suit, unless you just don't know better. Bond's Omega also a no-go. And a Datejust is not a dress watch either, despite Rolex's best marketing hype.


Welcome to corporate/professional America - a universe where Rolex datejusts, point-collars and four-in-hand knots make the man.

Seriously, in my work environment, a stainless steel sport watch is par for the course for suit and tie wear. For reference, I work in a NYC accounting firm (when I'm not on this forum ).


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I was merely commenting on the size not being appropriate, not the formality of the watch itself. You are correct in that complications typically do not make a dress watch. Nevertheless, you had me until the Speedy point. In no world is a Speedy acceptable for a suit, unless you just don't know better. Bond's Omega also a no-go. And a Datejust is not a dress watch either, despite Rolex's best marketing hype. Cost does not make a dress watch. Form makes a dress watch.
> 
> And if you want to get very technical, a watch with a tux is verboten. Perhaps a dinner jacket, but not a tuxedo.
> 
> ...


Luckily no one in the real world gives a [email protected] about what watch anyone wears with a suit or even notices. And if they did, due to the popularity of a certain Mr Bond, they'd probably think that a sports watch, be it a Speedmaster or Sub, looks pretty great with a suit. No one cares about supposed dress codes these days.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

That's quite a discussion on dress watch size we've got here...

I've seen a guy wear a 44mm Panerai Luminor at a very formal event. Have no idea how he managed to squeeze it under the cuff, but he did. He seemed happy with it.

In the end, it's all a matter of taste. If you think it looks good, wear it. 

I have 7.25" wrist and I had the FC moonphase at one point. It just looked way too big on my wrist. I found that 37-40mm is the sweet spot for a dress watch, of course
that also depends on the design. The 38mm Nomos Orion wears kind of big because of the non-existing bezel, while the 40mm Nomos Club wears kind of small. The 
39mm JLC Ultra-thin Moonphase looks absolutely perfect on my wrist. It helps that I absolutely adore that watch, of course 

For the FC moonphase, I think you need to have an 8" wrist or larger to make it work. But that's just me, as I said, if you like the way it looks, wear it.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

I just saw that my beloved Alpina Alpiner GMT has been deeply discounted by an Amazon seller. This is a great price for the watch on a bracelet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFWUP6...&ascsubtag=00115a4664fdedabd097b51517ae6952_S


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Nice find! Man I REALLY don't want a divorce. That's not on my want list but it's SO tempting!



M111 said:


> WOW has the Luminox SXC blue poly case for $119. With the 10% off for first time buyers, that takes it down to $107!
> 
> Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial | World of Watches
> 
> That's the lowest price I've ever seen on any Luminox watch!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I just saw that my beloved Alpina Alpiner GMT has been deeply discounted by an Amazon seller. This is a great price for the watch on a bracelet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFWUP6...&ascsubtag=00115a4664fdedabd097b51517ae6952_S
> 
> View attachment 9872122


I have this watch --it's even one of my wife's favorites for me to wear. Stealth elegance. This is a great price and with free returns, if in the unlikely event it goes significantly cheaper, it looks like returns after Black Friday won't be an issue. I don't know all the return particulars, but I'd wait until after then before wearing it, although you'll be hard pressed not to wear it. It wears a bit large but looks great. I wish I paid so little. They say they have one at this price. I don't have a crystal ball, but historically the best deals have gone to the decisive.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

There is probably room for all, sticklers for the rules and wearing what one likes. I err to the rules of dress most of the time but often wear what I like too. I rarely wear a tie these days, but at funerals and weddings I always have one on regardless of the stated code of dress. But so we don't get completely off track I have reposted the watchmann Traser deals. I have always wanted a Tritium watch and ordered one today, hard to go wrong at these prices.

https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> Luckily no one in the real world gives a [email protected] about what watch anyone wears with a suit or even notices. And if they did, due to the popularity of a certain Mr Bond, they'd probably think that a sports watch, be it a Speedmaster or Sub, looks pretty great with a suit. No one cares about supposed dress codes these days.


While I agree that no one probably cares about what watch anyone wears, I will admit that I personally get an overwhelming positive vibe when I meet a customer or a business associate wearing a smaller-than-usual watch on a formal/dressy outfit.


----------



## cmfowler (Aug 21, 2012)

Geckota have a selection of new 'prototype' straps on sale: https://www.watchgecko.com/prototype-watch-straps.html and they're free shipping to the UK at the moment. I've just orders the 'seat belt' nato for my SKX007:

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-seatbelt-black-nato.php


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Grovana 1190.(I'M A SCAMMER) for $359 on an Amazon Lightning deal right now. That's about $170 cheaper than I fan find it elsewhere.

https://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/9616231/Grovana-Mens-1190.(I'M A SCAMMER)-Black-Dial-Black-Leather-Strap-Day-Automatic-Watch-6be2b8ea-0a57-46fa-b6f8-cbcf5785a58e_600.jpg

https://www.amazon.com/Grovana-Black-Automatic-Watch-1190-(I'M A SCAMMER)/dp/B00QUBCGAA


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you (or not, LOL!) for posting this! Since the Airman is on its way back to WoW, the timing was perfect! The price (and vendor) changed again, now through Lux Time and I got it for $700.32 (hope it doesn't drop in price again!!!). And since it wasn't sold by Amazon, I didn't have to pay tax! For sh!ts and giggles, I also went through BeFrugal, who currently are offering 8.5% cash back on Jewelry purchases. I'm not kidding myself in thinking that this purchase will definitely qualify, but hey....if I can get another $59.50 back, then it sure as hell was worth the extra 30 seconds of my life to make the effort!



BriarAndBrine said:


> I just saw that my beloved Alpina Alpiner GMT has been deeply discounted by an Amazon seller. This is a great price for the watch on a bracelet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFWUP6...&ascsubtag=00115a4664fdedabd097b51517ae6952_S
> 
> View attachment 9872122





Robangel said:


> I have this watch --it's even one of my wife's favorites for me to wear. Stealth elegance. This is a great price and with free returns, if in the unlikely event it goes significantly cheaper, it looks like returns after Black Friday won't be an issue. I don't know all the return particulars, but I'd wait until after then before wearing it, although you'll be hard pressed not to wear it. It wears a bit large but looks great. I wish I paid so little. They say they have one at this price. I don't have a crystal ball, but historically the best deals have gone to the decisive.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> While I agree that no one probably cares about what watch anyone wears, I will admit that I personally get an overwhelming positive vibe when I meet a customer or a business associate wearing a smaller-than-usual watch on a formal/dressy outfit.


I will be honest, in my corporate reality I get a positive vibe when I see anyone wearing a watch that is better than 50 dollar beater, and or not a smart watch. Right now my closest watch contemporary on the job only wears G-Shocks. I can respect the G-Shock, but in my mind I am looking down at my Sinn 104 singing "One Night in Bangkok" to myself.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Luckily no one in the real world gives a [email protected] about what watch anyone wears with a suit or even notices. .





RidingDonkeys said:


> What you end up with is that America's perception of dress is a few echelons below most of the world. For instance, business casual in most diplomatic circles still requires a coat.





Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Welcome to corporate/professional America - a universe where Rolex datejusts, point-collars and four-in-hand knots make the man.


I think what Mr. DONKEYS is getting at is the fact that in some environments the formalities still matter. And people do notice.

Certainly in Merica the rules have become lax over the years. This carries over into other parts of life as well. Hence why we have shows like Honey Boo Boo and Great Britain has Downton Abbey.

I can only imagine that in diplomatic circles no one is wearing flip flops except at the pool.

I know Europeans take their watches much more seriously than we do in the USA.

Ultimately buy what you like and wear what you own. Lets just acknowledge that circumstances may be different for each of us.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Welcome to corporate/professional America - a universe where Rolex datejusts, point-collars and four-in-hand knots make the man.
> 
> Seriously, in my work environment, a stainless steel sport watch is par for the course for suit and tie wear. For reference, I work in a NYC accounting firm (when I'm not on this forum ).


"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind"


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Luckily no one in the real world gives a [email protected] about what watch anyone wears with a suit or even notices. And if they did, due to the popularity of a certain Mr Bond, they'd probably think that a sports watch, be it a Speedmaster or Sub, looks pretty great with a suit. No one cares about supposed dress codes these days.


I think that's a pretty broad stroke you're painting with there. I've lived in a whole lot of countries, and I find that people still very much care about dress codes, especially outside of the US. Probably one of the more embarrassing moments of my time in the military was sitting at a table at a foreign nation's Ministry of Foreign Affairs with the SecState's team negotiating the terms of a visit. The host nation, dressed professionally and ready to do business, took one look at the SecState's visit lead in his skinny suit and digital watch and visibly scoffed. That was the most awkward handshake I've ever seen. They had that that guy sized up from the moment he walked in and never once took him seriously. I had to sit at a table and silently watch them run circles over that guy, and it all started because he had no clue how to present himself. Every other person at the table got a healthy dose of respect when it was time to discuss their portfolios, but they made a boy out of a 40 year old man and he had no clue why.

This is why dress codes matter. It isn't about what you think. It is about what your business partners and opponents think. As much as we'd like to think these things don't matter, you truly don't get a second chance to make a first impression. Don't think for one second that people around you aren't judging you, because they are.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I just saw that my beloved Alpina Alpiner GMT has been deeply discounted by an Amazon seller. This is a great price for the watch on a bracelet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFWUP6...&ascsubtag=00115a4664fdedabd097b51517ae6952_S
> 
> View attachment 9872122


~$700 is indeed a very good price for this watch but for those interested, keep in mind that this is not the best price in recent history. This summer, ToM had it for ~$650 during one of their offerings.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

so it's not ok to match my nato strap to my bow tie?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

minchomexa said:


> so it's not ok to match my nato strap to my bow tie?


All depends. Do you want the diplomats to take you seriously or not!? Otherwise, follow robangels quote.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Escargot said:


> ~$700 is indeed a very good price for this watch but for those interested, keep in mind that this is not the best price in recent history. This summer, ToM had it for ~$650 during one of their offerings.


And what was the condition of the watch and importantly, their return policy? As I seem to recall, they were considerably different. This company, in conjunction with Amazon, seems to cover your back, warranty and all. There's a lot of peace of mind knowing if necessary, that in a few weeks or more you can return it w/o hassle.

Meanwhile, "A bird in the hand is better than two in the bush". Hope is cheap, disappointment smarts....


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

minchomexa said:


> so it's not ok to match my nato strap to my bow tie?


Don't forget the socks too

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Just noticed that Gemnation has the Oris Oskar Bider chrono on a daily deal for $1099. That's $700 cheaper than the only other place I can find it. I actually thought all of these were long sold out.

Oris Oskar Bider Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 77475674084LS


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thank you (or not, LOL!) for posting this! Since the Airman is on its way back to WoW, the timing was perfect! The price (and vendor) changed again, now through Lux Time and I got it for $700.32 (hope it doesn't drop in price again!!!). And since it wasn't sold by Amazon, I didn't have to pay tax! For sh!ts and giggles, I also went through BeFrugal, who currently are offering 8.5% cash back on Jewelry purchases. I'm not kidding myself in thinking that this purchase will definitely qualify, but hey....if I can get another $59.50 back, then it sure as hell was worth the extra 30 seconds of my life to make the effort!


Congrats, this Alpina is nice. 
But i like the Airman so much more. 
Not sure it was a good trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> minchomexa said:
> 
> 
> > so it's not ok to match my nato strap to my bow tie?
> ...


That's a little tough... I'm wearing an alligator strap today :joy:


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Had the Airman I received not been the "purist", then it would have indeed been a keeper.

And, I actually just canceled my Alpiner order. As I suspected, the price DID drop again (although by only around $6). I contacted Amazon, but they don't price match. No hassle in canceling the order, though. Now that I've cancelled, I'm feeling a bit indecisive as to whether I want to reorder it. Suppose I'll just keep my eye on it and see what happens. If I pull the trigger, great; if the price goes up again or if it sells out...C'est la vie.



w4tchnut said:


> Congrats, this Alpina is nice.
> But i like the Airman so much more.
> Not sure it was a good trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Escargot said:


> ~$700 is indeed a very good price for this watch but for those interested, keep in mind that this is not the best price in recent history. This summer, ToM had it for ~$650 during one of their offerings.


I bought mine from touch of modern, and the experience was fine. It took a few weeks to receive it, which is always disappointing when you're excited about receiving something new. However, if this sale had been last month I would have bought through Amazon for the return policy in the event that I didn't care for the watch or it didn't fit me. ToM is a final sale and no returns are accepted, so I would have been out of luck. Fortunately, I liked mine and it did fit. Also, if I am not mistaken, the $650 deal through ToM was on a strap, not a bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cmfowler said:


> Geckota have a selection of new 'prototype' straps on sale: https://www.watchgecko.com/prototype-watch-straps.html and they're free shipping to the UK at the moment. I've just orders the 'seat belt' nato for my SKX007:
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-seatbelt-black-nato.php


They had a %20 off sale a few weeks ago and it was posted here. These were about $8.2 each after the 20% coupon with a $3 fee for shipping outside of UK.

They also regularly do a %15 off event with a special discount coupon every 2-3 months. I'm sure they won't let BF pass without a sale event.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Robangel said:


> And what was the condition of the watch and importantly, their return policy? As I seem to recall, they were considerably different. This company, in conjunction with Amazon, seems to cover your back, warranty and all. There's a lot of peace of mind knowing if necessary, that in a few weeks or more you can return it w/o hassle.
> 
> Meanwhile, "A bird in the hand is better than two in the bush". Hope is cheap, disappointment smarts....


I believe the one big difference is that the ToM offerings does not accept returns. I don't know what the ToM policy is for defective products received though, maybe others with experience can comment.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I cannot look at their logo and not see Pac-Man. Sure, they're not exactly the same, but I cannot unsee it. ;-)



RidingDonkeys said:


> https://ak1.ostkcdn.com/images/products/9616231/Grovana-Mens-1190.(I'M A SCAMMER)-Black-Dial-Black-Leather-Strap-Day-Automatic-Watch-6be2b8ea-0a57-46fa-b6f8-cbcf5785a58e_600.jpg


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Escargot said:


> I believe the one big difference is that the ToM offerings does not accept returns. I don't know what the ToM policy is for defective products received though, maybe others with experience can comment.


ToM will definitely accept returns for defective products. Also, they are working on implementing inspection reports for pre-owned watches.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up on the turtle deals at Kohl's this weekend. I ordered the 775 gilt on Sunday afternoon and 48 hours later it's on my doorstep.

Believe it or not I've never owned a Seiko automatic before now.

I generally don't care for dressy bracelets with polished inner link accents but I'll admit this one is as nice as I've seen in my limited experience. Is this a jubilee? Is it the same bracelet the 007/009 folks get? Just curious.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

boze said:


> Thanks for the heads-up on the turtle deals at Kohl's this weekend. I ordered the 775 gilt on Sunday afternoon and 48 hours later it's on my doorstep.
> 
> Believe it or not I've never owned a Seiko automatic before now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I just saw that my beloved Alpina Alpiner GMT has been deeply discounted by an Amazon seller. This is a great price for the watch on a bracelet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFWUP6...&ascsubtag=00115a4664fdedabd097b51517ae6952_S
> 
> View attachment 9872122


So VERY tempted by this...however I have to hold steady in hopes to find an Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot day/date on BF for a good price...


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I have never been a big fan of ebay's MAKE AN OFFER option but with all the interest in watchgooroo's stash of Glycine watches, I thought "what the heck" on a Combat 7 field watch. So lo and behold, my lo-ball offer was accepted and I am grateful to the members here that have been posting about the vendor and am really pleased with the watch...just what I was looking for.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


> I have never been a big fan of ebay's MAKE AN OFFER option but with all the interest in watchgooroo's stash of Glycine watches, I thought "what the heck" on a Combat 7 field watch. So lo and behold, my lo-ball offer was accepted and I am grateful to the members here that have been posting about the vendor and am really pleased with the watch...just what I was looking for.


What did you offer for this one?


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

And what model is that please? I was looking at a similar one but, it was bead blasted I think.



Strmwatch said:


> What did you offer for this one?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

halaku said:


> boze said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the heads-up on the turtle deals at Kohl's this weekend. I ordered the 775 gilt on Sunday afternoon and 48 hours later it's on my doorstep.
> ...


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow, I started quite a .... storm. And all because I wanted to ..... about a couple watches liked expect for their size. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Just got the Alpina from amazon. No tax plus cash back is a great price and a watch I've been wanting for awhile now. 

Gonna hold onto it just in case it goes cheaper over bf, but I'm ecstatic right now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I just returned from TJ Maxx with a great deal on an Italian Brera Supersportivo Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602. I did not know about Brera watches until I saw someone post about a super deal he had gotten on another Brera watch at TJ Maxx. This watch boasts a Swiss-made Ronda 5040 B quartz movement with 6 jewels. The crystal is sapphire with 16 multifaceted cuts around the square dial. The case is gunmetal finished 316L stainless. Water resistance is only 50 meters, but this is not a diver's watch so I wouldn't be wearing it to swim. It has a natural rubber band that wears very comfortably. Stores like Saks and Bloomingdales are selling this watch for the list price of $995.00. The lowest price I have found elsewhere on the Net is $840 from a Japanese company through Amazon. I bought it at TJ Maxx for $159.99! This is a well-built watch with meticulous detailing. They had another Brera watch, the Eterna Chrono, for less money but it did not appeal to me as much as this more unusual square watch with a multifaceted sapphire crystal. I am posting a few quick cell phone pictures below.





































​


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just returned from TJ Maxx with a great deal on an Italian Brera Supersportivo Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602. I did not know about Brera watches until I saw someone post about a super deal he had gotten on another Brera watch at TJ Maxx. This watch boasts a Swiss-made Ronda 5040 B quartz movement with 6 jewels. The crystal is sapphire with 16 multifaceted cuts around the square dial. The case is gunmetal finished 316L stainless. Water resistance is only 50 meters, but this is not a diver's watch so I wouldn't be wearing it to swim. It has a natural rubber band that wears very comfortably. Stores like Saks and Bloomingdales are selling this watch for the list price of $995.00. The lowest price I have found elsewhere on the Net is $840 from a Japanese company through Amazon. I bought it at TJ Maxx for $159.99! This is a well-built watch with meticulous detailing. They had another Brera watch, the Eterna Chrono, for less money but it did not appeal to me as much as this more unusual square watch with a multifaceted sapphire crystal. I am posting a few quick cell phone pictures below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9875002
> ...


Were there any more?

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

To a lot of people you sound exactly like Debra sounds to most people. Sorry, but that's the facts.











ShaggyDog said:


> Luckily no one in the real world gives a [email protected] about what watch anyone wears with a suit or even notices. And if they did, due to the popularity of a certain Mr Bond, they'd probably think that a sports watch, be it a Speedmaster or Sub, looks pretty great with a suit. No one cares about supposed dress codes these days.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Just got the Alpina from amazon. No tax plus cash back is a great price and a watch I've been wanting for awhile now.
> 
> Gonna hold onto it just in case it goes cheaper over bf, but I'm ecstatic right now!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations, I think you'll be happy. Maybe even to the point that if you want to 'thin the herd' and keep a few favorites, the GMT4 might make the final cut.

Meanwhile, having it in your possession and able to send back 'just in case' is probably wise. So much is going on now, what with the glut of watches available now---lots of warehouses are full.

Citizen having bought Alpina and Frederique Constant and Invicta having bought Glycine, to name but two such developments, makes things interesting. We see 'smart'? watches still gaining traction, including the latest Apple watch being in short supply but high in demand, a glut of new brands of Chinese watches, Korea getting in the game and more. Might be an interesting end of November well into December. Maybe a situation approaching a 'perfect storm' in favor of the buyer this year.

On the higher end purchases in particular, people may be looking closer at serial numbers and year of manufacture, even if quality basically has remained the same. Citizen runs runs a tight ship, but some might find the GMT4 having been developed and built before Citizen aquired Alpina to be notable.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Just got my Tudor. It looks great, and the alarm is fairly loud. And it came with this sweet strap.

The winding is much smoother than a standard ETA movement, so Tudor has at least done some modifications to the base movement besides adding the alarm function.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys. $140 for a solidly made swiss quartz GMT movement with a sapphire crystal and great lume. Bite on this guys. https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Maverick-Quartz-Stainless-24701/dp/B00E9CW52Q

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Is the GMT hand independent of the hour hand or is it just there to display time in 24 hour format?



MstrDabbles said:


> Hey guys. $140 for a solidly made swiss quartz GMT movement with a sapphire crystal and great lume. Bite on this guys. https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Maverick-Quartz-Stainless-24701/dp/B00E9CW52Q
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Is the GMT hand independent of the hour hand or is it just there to display time in 24 hour format?


It is independent. Pull the crown out once, turn counter clockwise to set the 24 hour hand.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

No more at my location. I liked it so much I went back and bought the Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303 watch. Here are some stock pictures of that watch. This one is stainless steel with a sandblasted finish on the case edges (43 mm) with a rose gold PVD bezel. The crystal is sapphire. My strap is gray suede leather on rubber with white and blue parallel stitching. It is water resistant to 100 meters. The list price for this watch is $850 and I paid $129.99. Be sure to check out TJ Maxx from now until Christmas. They are getting in some really nice watches.


































​


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> And what model is that please? I was looking at a similar one but, it was bead blasted I think.


I offered $300 for this exact watch and was accepted. I think they are out of this model now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Relojes said:


> To a lot of people you sound exactly like Debra sounds to most people. Sorry, but that's the facts.


Yes, because 'I don't mind if my dress watch is 2mm larger than the accepted standard or has subdials' is completely analogous with 'underwear and slippers will do'.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Order the GG through their Hong Kong website and there used to be a coupon that makes it cheaper than the US website.



jaeva said:


> Don't know about sales, but Gruppo Gamma give a 10% discount code on the bronze vanguard if you sign up for their email...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Can anyone confirm if the 8.5% on befrugal will work for the alpiner 4 GMT?? I can get 3% on my amazon visa so that would make it around $615 for me.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 8.5% on befrugal will work for the alpiner 4 GMT?? I can get 3% on my amazon visa so that would make it around $615 for me.


One person bought it through befrugal but it was under the jewelry category so it may or may not work. I did it through eb at 5.5% but it was also under jewelry so ymmv.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

the5rivers said:


> One person bought it through befrugal but it was under the jewelry category so it may or may not work. I did it through eb at 5.5% but it was also under jewelry so ymmv.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks for replying, I didn't try ebates because it has a separate category for watches which said no discount. Did you get an eBates confirmation? Befrugal said 8.5% for jewelry which listed men's jewelry and when linked to amazon watches were listed under men's jewelry. Might have to wait it out. Thank you to who posted the deal.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Thanks for replying, I didn't try ebates because it has a separate category for watches which said no discount. Did you get an eBates confirmation? Befrugal said 8.5% for jewelry which listed men's jewelry and when linked to amazon watches were listed under men's jewelry. Might have to wait it out. Thank you to who posted the deal.
> View attachment 9877106


For eb it said 5.5% on jewelry but didn't have any categories described so I am hoping it gets added. Nothing yet but I usually get it within a day otherwise I'll ask them for it and they usually give it to me as an exception.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I just went in on the Alpiner GMT since I've had my eye on it for a long time but never pulled the trigger. I'll report back if the cashback works on befrugal.

Been on the hunt for a somewhat affordable do it all watch with so many that haven't worked out, hoping this might break the streak!


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RTea said:


> I just went in on the Alpiner GMT since I've had my eye on it for a long time but never pulled the trigger. I'll report back if the cashback works on befrugal.
> 
> Been on the hunt for a somewhat affordable do it all watch with so many that haven't worked out, hoping this might break the streak!


When will it appear in your account? I'm still on the fence

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

petalz said:


> When will it appear in your account? I'm still on the fence
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My other cashback typically showed up within 1 day after purchasing. If this one doesn't show up by tomorrow sometime, I'll send them an email inquiring if an exception can be made.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Amazon has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Compression (Silver Dial/Black Bezel) for $399.99. Cheapest I've ever seen it and there looks to be two in stock at this time. Description says it's a quartz but it's an automatic with an STP movement.

https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO925...deID=6358539011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Edit: Double Post.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cmfowler said:


> Geckota have a selection of new 'prototype' straps on sale: https://www.watchgecko.com/prototype-watch-straps.html and they're free shipping to the UK at the moment. I've just orders the 'seat belt' nato for my SKX007:
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-seatbelt-black-nato.php


You won't be disappointed. I bought the SB nato in the last sale for my SKX. It's supple, but strong and the most comfortable strap I own. The look is subtle and doesn't scream 'seat belt' too much. Make sure you cut of the branding tag because it flapps around and sticks out.


----------



## cmfowler (Aug 21, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> All depends. Do you want the diplomats to take you seriously or not!? Otherwise, follow robangels quote.


I wore a brand new, black nato on a black dress watch this week (in the UK) to a strict black tie dinner. It worked really well and went perfectly with the bow tie!


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RTea said:


> My other cashback typically showed up within 1 day after purchasing. If this one doesn't show up by tomorrow sometime, I'll send them an email inquiring if an exception can be made.


I emailed to befrugal they replied stating watches not part of jewelry in Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*

Gearbest* is running their *Singles Day (11.11) sale event from Today, November 9th, 2016 through November 15th, 2016. Multiple flash sales, coupons, prizes, etc.*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Techme said:


> You won't be disappointed. I bought the SB nato in the last sale for my SKX. It's supple, but strong and the most comfortable strap I own. The look is subtle and doesn't scream 'seat belt' too much. Make sure you cut of the branding tag because it flapps around and sticks out.


I personally found the seat belt NATO a bit too thin. It certainly is comfortable but on any type of a tool watch it doesn't do a good job balancing the weight of the head and the weave looks a little too delicate. It might work better on a smaller or lighter watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megir analogue 1/10 sec chrono with three working sub-dials at $16.89 with free shipping from Gearbest. MEGIR 2011 Water Resistance Male Japan Quartz Watch with Date Function Genuine Leather Band-16.89 Online Shopping| GearBest.com

Coupon for further 8% discount available: GearBest: Online Shopping - Best Gear at Best Prices

I have one of these and it's amazing for the price!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

*Not a deal:* Both the Red and Green bezels Sea Wolf Compressor were cheaper until yesterday on WatchStation ($382) but they added a 20% discount code (after raising the price by $100) so now they are priced *higher* at $440. Still not horrible for a historic Swiss diver, but Watchstation "coupons" always make one pay *more* than regular "sale" prices. I wonder if Black Friday will be the same.



RTea said:


> Amazon has the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Compression (Silver Dial/Black Bezel) for $399.99. Cheapest I've ever seen it and there looks to be two in stock at this time. Description says it's a quartz but it's an automatic with an STP movement.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO925...deID=6358539011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> View attachment 9877898


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Victorinox Swiss automatic for $216 after code WATCHWED. Cash back makes it $194. Two colors available.

Men's Officer's Automatic Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Bulova Accutron 7750 chronograph with display back (unlike the Accu-Swiss version) for $387 after code WATCHWED. Cash back makes it $348.

Men's Automatic Chrono Brown Genuine Leather Black Dial Rose-Tone SS | World of Watches


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

cmfowler said:


> I wore a brand new, black nato on a black dress watch this week (in the UK) to a strict black tie dinner. It worked really well and went perfectly with the bow tie!


My Father was with the US Justice Dept., then for decades was Head of Antitrust and Federal Trade regulation for the biggest company in the world. In his career, he's negotiated billion dollar deals in the USA, Russia, Europe, the Middle East and Asia, including China and Japan--the latter which is very status, brand label conscious. Hardest part of his dealings in Japan was when they respect you greatly, they are loathe to say "No" to you, so it took longer, as they eventually sent a lower level corporate officer to give him the news.

He usually wore a silicone banded Timex, occasionally an inexpensive digital and all his suits came off the rack. A long time ago somebody gave him a lovely 18K Omega dress watch, but it's just sits in a drawer. Very unostentatious, yet refined gentleman. He's just not into watches, jewelry and brand name stuff and to be honest, sort of frowns on me collecting watches. I don't wear my Rolex when I go to visit!

Actually, I think nowadays, a guy in his 50's wearing a Rolex Datejust is sort of a pretentious cliche. But my Dad's a quiet guy, to the point where when he raises his voice--you REALLY listen. As a kid, I once told him: "Dad--it must be nice to be important"--he lit into me, saying "Robert--no--It's important to be NICE." I'm sure if I said: "Clothes (and watches) make the man"--he'd quickly disagree. Yes, he has to wear a suit and sometimes a tux, but was glad when corporate guidelines loosened, allowing brown colored suits as acceptable work wear.

Watches do delight me, but I don't think they give me any special powers or status, that's for sure. I'll wear a Seiko Monster to formal affairs sometimes and like to wear my Mickey Mouse watches for church, where the kids get a kick out of them and hopefully a break from boredom.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest have the silver version of the 1/10 chrono I linked to above for an even lower price until 16 Nov here: MEGIR M2011 Male Quartz Watch-18.95 Online Shopping| GearBest.com. The watch has three functioning subdials and I find it quite nicely finished. Their current flash sale price is an almost ridiculously low *$12.21* inc free postage, and they seem to also be offering an 8% discount on that price and all orders using the code "GBAFFNOV". In this version it comes on a NATO strap, and they seem to have some other colours and strap combinations also in their sale. I have this watch in its black face version and, while it isn't quite a Speedmaster, I think it's outstanding for the price!


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jomadeals has the Seiko Kintetic Blue Dial SKA745P2 - never seen this one before, but sure looks pretty for $149


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Got my Seiko Turtle in from Kohls and it looks great, but I can't get it running! Hand winding does nothing and I can get the second hand to advance only when rotating the watch on a winder. Very odd for a Seiko...

EDIT: I called Kohls and they placed a new order for me and somehow the rep came up with a final price of $196 + $30 in Kohls cash. OK with me, although I may lose the additional 5% through Discover portal, but it was still $20 cheaper than my original order.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

A goody arrived from ms watchguru today


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Got my Seiko Turtle in from Kohls and it looks great, but I can't get it running! Hand winding does nothing and I can get the second hand to advance only when rotating the watch on a winder. Very odd for a Seiko...
> 
> EDIT: I called Kohls and they placed a new order for me and somehow the rep came up with a final price of $196 + $30 in Kohls cash. OK with me, although I may lose the additional 5% through Discover portal, but it was still $20 cheaper than my original order.


If it's the same movement as the skx007 it doesn't hack/wind. You just have to wear it and get the rotor moving then it should start going. When I got my skx i wore it a half day the first day and it stopped overnight. It was my first auto so I didn't know what to make of it, wore it the whole day day 2 and it was fine after that. If you shake the watch in your hand a few times and it doesn't start then maybe something is wrong with it.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> If it's the same movement as the skx007 it doesn't hack/wind. You just have to wear it and get the rotor moving then it should start going. When I got my skx i wore it a half day the first day and it stopped overnight. It was my first auto so I didn't know what to make of it, wore it the whole day day 2 and it was fine after that. If you shake the watch in your hand a few times and it doesn't start then maybe something is wrong with it.


The SRP777 is supposed to hand-wind and hack. I also shook and swung it around a ton, but as soon as I stopped, the second hand stopped. It is definitely not functioning normally.

Trust me, I'm no stranger to autos and Seikos.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The turtle has the 4r36 and the SKX has the 7s26.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Black Friday heads up: Sears will have this Seiko for $89.99 + $50 back in Sears points.

Sears.com


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

BriarAndBrine said:


> I just saw that my beloved Alpina Alpiner GMT has been deeply discounted by an Amazon seller. This is a great price for the watch on a bracelet: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PFWUP6...&ascsubtag=00115a4664fdedabd097b51517ae6952_S
> 
> View attachment 9872122


Thanks for this..... had to pull the trigger.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> The SRP777 is supposed to hand-wind and hack. I also shook and swung it around a ton, but as soon as I stopped, the second hand stopped. It is definitely not functioning normally.
> 
> Trust me, I'm no stranger to autos and Seikos.


Yes, the 777 hand winds and hacks. That's just a broken watch. Glad they were so willing to replace it.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Had 3 nice treats from the gooroo with no empty boxes! I have the hardest time with sizing these!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

From SD, could be handy for any eBay purchasing you get up to this evening:

eBay.offers.$15 off $60.when you apply coupon code.CFLASHNOV16.at checkout. Promotion is valid until 9pm PT today (November 9, 2016)..


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Black Friday heads up: Sears will have this Seiko for $89.99 + $50 back in Sears points.
> 
> Sears.com


You can get them on eBay now for $88 and $15 extra off if bought today


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

patrolmi said:


> Had 3 nice treats from the gooroo with no empty boxes! I have the hardest time with sizing these!


Nice! Apparently they had empty gift boxes on the shipping table and accidentally sent me one of those. She said she checked the surveillance video and saw what happened and found my package still on their table. I would have had it today, but they required a signature on this second shipment and I wasn't home, so I'll have to pick it up at the UPS Store tomorrow.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> You can get them on eBay now for $88 and $15 extra off if bought today


$73 is a lot more than $40.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanD said:


> $73 is a lot more than $40.


Oh....I wasnt sure what the $50 Sears cash was. I thought it was like a credit card point thing. Yea for $40 it's a deal


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

cfcfan81 said:


> A goody arrived from ms watchguru today


Nice pick up, I am wearing my double twelve I picked up from Massdrop last month. One thing though the original strap from Glycine was very stiff, so stiff I replaced it right away. If anybody is interested this watch wears well at 40mm. I am very happy with it.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> Nice pick up, I am wearing my double twelve I picked up from Massdrop last month. One thing though the original strap from Glycine was very stiff, so stiff I replaced it right away. If anybody is interested this watch wears well at 40mm. I am very happy with it.


How much did it cost on MD, if you don't mind me asking?

Agree on the strap, but I am going to try and break it in.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Nice! Apparently they had empty gift boxes on the shipping table and accidentally sent me one of those. She said she checked the surveillance video and saw what happened and found my package still on their table. I would have had it today, but they required a signature on this second shipment and I wasn't home, so I'll have to pick it up at the UPS Store tomorrow.


Wow. Great work by them for actually following up. Glad it worked out favorably!


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

boze said:


> From SD, could be handy for any eBay purchasing you get up to this evening:
> 
> eBay.offers.$15 off $60.when you apply coupon code.CFLASHNOV16.at checkout. Promotion is valid until 9pm PT today (November 9, 2016)..


Thank you for this boze!

Just save $15 on my first moon phase watch from the bay :-!

Cheers.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Nice! Apparently they had empty gift boxes on the shipping table and accidentally sent me one of those. She said she checked the surveillance video and saw what happened and found my package still on their table. I would have had it today, but they required a signature on this second shipment and I wasn't home, so I'll have to pick it up at the UPS Store tomorrow.


Wow---that's great, I'm glad it worked out for you. I can only imagine how you you felt---but empty in more ways than one probably and perhaps worried about not being taken seriously. Thanks for reporting how it's turning out----it helps folks here to hear about the good dealer tales too.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> A goody arrived from ms watchguru today


Out of curiosity how much did you pay to score that one?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Karkarov said:


> Out of curiosity how much did you pay to score that one?


I think I caught her at a really good time, because she accepted 450. It was listed at 850 obo. She said she couldn't go any lower than that.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Found some nice watch deals on eBay using the $15 off $60+ (CFLASHNOV16) to be used before 9pm PST or midnight EST (US only I believe unfortunately but not 100%)

*Seiko Men's SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch $65 after discount
Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay

*








*

Bulova Men's 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch*

*BULOVA AUTHORIZED FACTORY REFURBISHED WITH WARRANTY $85 after discount*

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B231 Chronograph Black Genuine Leather Beige Dial Watch | eBay








A personal favorite and kinda regretting putting it on blast BUT I already have my eye on another version... anyways:
*AVI-8 1704 Mens FlyBoy Brown Leather Water Resistant Jewelry Analog Watch around $93 (seller is offering 20% auto at checkout + $15, retailed for over $600 and sells for $180-$300+ regularly)
AVI-8 1704 Mens FlyBoy Brown Leather Water Resistant Jewelry Analog Watch BHFO | eBay
*








*Theres more deals to be had... saw a bunch of nice G shocks on eBay for $60+ that would be going for around $45+... good luck and have fun!

*


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Our local Michaels has around 50 different models on sale for $8. That's about 47% off, plus 20% off coupons abound. (*Trying to conceal a grin and snicker*) I tried to pick out one for a pic that looked somewhat interesting, like a pilot or Weekender homage, but sorry, I couldn't find one. YMMV.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Had 3 nice treats from the gooroo with no empty boxes! I have the hardest time with sizing these!
> View attachment 9882298


Same here - I'll post my new Incusore 44 mm. Wears big


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

My new brown Glycine Incusore 44 mm from Watchgooroo. The band is double thickness about half way down, then tapers. Saw too mine has an ID code at one of the lugs etched into the case. Here's a picture - I'm a lefty so it's not my best photo. It has the protective film attached for now.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

How about a Victorinox Alpnach Chronograph for $359.99!! Supposedly has a Valjoux 7750. It's an Amazon Lightning Deal right now until 10:45pm Eastern, unless sold out earlier.









https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241195-Alpnach-Chrono-Mechanical/dp/B00197KOB8/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I bought one. Thanks!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

the5rivers said:


> For eb it said 5.5% on jewelry but didn't have any categories described so I am hoping it gets added. Nothing yet but I usually get it within a day otherwise I'll ask them for it and they usually give it to me as an exception.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Any updates on whether ebates provided the Amazon cash back? No go for the befrugal unfortunately. Still a good deal.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

New leather strap for the winter. It's much softer than the original nylon strap from Glycine. Not a TOP quality one but match quite well on the Combat Sub from TOM. Good value for USD10.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

man, missed the ebay coupon by 40 minutes. wanted an invicta 8926ob to mod


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Any updates on whether ebates provided the Amazon cash back? No go for the befrugal unfortunately. Still a good deal.[/QUOTE]

Looked like a no go for Ebates too. I sent an email and 15 minutes later they asked me to resend the order confirmation so I did and I never heard back. I guess I can retry, 5 minutes for a possible $38.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone ever see deals on JDM watches? I've looked on the traditional sites like Chino and Seiya but to no avail. It would be a dream come true to snag a good deal on something like a Marine Master 300. Maybe they don't ever go on sale


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

platinumEX said:


> How about a Victorinox Alpnach Chronograph for $359.99!! Supposedly has a Valjoux 7750. It's an Amazon Lightning Deal right now until 10:45pm Eastern, unless sold out earlier.
> 
> View attachment 9883754
> 
> ...


Wow I was at church and missed it but thanks for trying. Congrats to Robotaz!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I personally found the seat belt NATO a bit too thin. It certainly is comfortable but on any type of a tool watch it doesn't do a good job balancing the weight of the head and the weave looks a little too delicate. It might work better on a smaller or lighter watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I haven't tried it on anything over 40mm, but I can definitely see how there would be some movement on a larger/heavier watch head. It's almost summer in my neck of the woods and the Geckota feels a bit cooler than some of my other natos.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Picked up a Braun B10 from Amazon.UK on special. usual price £450 but it was down to £149. The steel case one was reduced from £400 to £160 and the rubber strap ones were £126.

Not sure if i'll keep it when it comes as was bit of an an impulse buy but a lot of watch for the money as it uses a Ventura quartz module


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Where did you buy it from - looks very nice!



noerror said:


> New leather strap for the winter. It's much softer than the original nylon strap from Glycine. Not a TOP quality one but match quite well on the Combat Sub from TOM. Good value for USD10.
> 
> View attachment 9884634


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Hi
> I'm just trying to get an Invicta 8926OB, New, in box, plastic wrapped bracelet, plastic on crystal and case back. Priced below $80 bucks. Is that too much to ask? From what I'm reading, at any point in time, a GM seller might turn out to be lesson in customer service relations. Even the AD sellers are no guarantee. I recently purchased from an AD one of my first in my collection, Citizen Nighthawk, no plastic, tag in place on bracelet. Now, well after return period, I see the second hand doesn't line up with the tic marks (close but not spot on).
> 
> So, I'm glad this forum exists to help the new collector.
> ...


Was $84 on Amazon this morning. I suggest you Camel Camel Camel it.


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

I got it from Taobao and ship it to Hong Kong. I purchased some poor samples from Taobao but this one is a good deal



nunhgrader said:


> Where did you buy it from - looks very nice!


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

well im not sure if this is a bargain , bit i did an impulse buy on the Seiko SNZH

https://www.massdrop.com/my-communities

liked the black and Gold


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest have this bold and funky-looking square-cased Naviforce in their sale until 15 Nov at *$11.59* with free shipping: NAVIFORCE NF9065M Male Military Quartz Watch-11.59 Online Shopping| GearBest.com. Voucher code here: GearBest: Online Shopping - Best Gear at Best Prices for an extra *8%* off this or anything else during their sale. I have this on order with yellow hands (other colours eg orange for a few dollars more: NAVIFORCE NF9065M Male Military Quartz Watch-16.75 Online Shopping| GearBest.com).


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

MIDO Commander auto on amazon for $325
https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Mido-M0...UTF8&qid=1478778523&sr=1-11&nodeID=7141123011


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

JeanRichard 1681 Ronde Small Second Men's automatic watch for $1083, marked down from $2226, as an Amazon lightning deal: https://www.amazon.com/JeanRichard-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=QA977HSJVPJKRQEVFVMS

Prime members have 30 min early access to the deal, so if you're not a member, wait a little longer. Currently the deal is 40% claimed.

*






*


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

mr mash said:


> well im not sure if this is a bargain , bit i did an impulse buy on the Seiko SNZH
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/my
> nice watch for the $. enjoy!


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

https://www.fredmeyerjewelers.com/Products/1712579.aspx?cid=google_shopping&CAWELAID=120239980000003316&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=33760672811&CATCI=pla-68542141061

Citizen Signature for $438.75. Nice watch not often for sale in new condition at this price range. I'm not sure about seller, but seems straight forward.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

cryptguard said:


> MIDO Commander auto on amazon for $325
> https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Mido-M0...UTF8&qid=1478778523&sr=1-11&nodeID=7141123011
> View attachment 9885354


According to the specs, this is a women's 33mm diameter version.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Damn this forum. Just bagged a Glycine Airman 18 Sphair from watchguru. will have to sneak it past the wife when it arrives.


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

World of Watches is having a Buy One Get One Free sale. Some very nice styles in there including Citizen and other decent brands.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

qrocks said:


> https://www.fredmeyerjewelers.com/Products/1712579.aspx?cid=google_shopping&CAWELAID=120239980000003316&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=33760672811&CATCI=pla-68542141061
> 
> Citizen Signature for $438.75. Nice watch not often for sale in new condition at this price range. I'm not sure about seller, but seems straight forward.


Fred Meyer is a large mid western (at least many locations in the mid west) based jeweler owned by Kroger, the grocery chain, with several brick and mortar locations and an AD for many brands. Buy with trust.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Damn this forum. Just bagged a Glycine Airman 18 Sphair from watchguru. will have to sneak it past the wife when it arrives.


I'm looking at the same watch. Do you mind if I asked how much you offered for it?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

victo66 said:


> World of Watches is having a Buy One Get One Free sale. Some very nice styles in there including Citizen and other decent brands.


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

victo66 said:


> World of Watches is having a Buy One Get One Free sale. Some very nice styles in there including Citizen and other decent brands.


Except you don't get a free citizen. You pick a free one from the cheap brands.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/161110-bogo-free


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Very true. However there are some decent Ben & Sons or RedLine watches that may make nice gifts (free) while buying the real watch you want.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Massdrop has Glycine combat 6 classic for $389, not sure if it's a better deal than that watch lady though.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> Massdrop has Glycine combat 6 classic for $389, not sure if it's a better deal than that watch lady though.


She accepted $300 for the same watch from others on the forum.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

$350 is the least Ms or Mrs Gooroo will accept for the sand blasted Glycine Combat 6 in case anyone wants to know


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

City74 said:


> $350 is the least Ms or Mrs Gooroo will accept for the sand blasted Glycine Combat 6 in case anyone wants to know


do you mean the Combat 7? I don't see a sand blasted version of the 6.... and I've had my eye on one of them, wasn't sure what the lowest I could try to get it for would be. Thanks


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Are these the ones with mineral crystal from a few pages back?



bjjkk said:


> Massdrop has Glycine combat 6 classic for $389, not sure if it's a better deal than that watch lady though.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Are these the ones with mineral crystal from a few pages back?


Yes


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

For $249.99, the Maratac GPT-1 seems like a Happy Meal Deal for a 9015, domed sapphire and killer lume. It's a biggun', though! https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-gpt-1


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RTea said:


> Any updates on whether ebates provided the Amazon cash back? No go for the befrugal unfortunately. Still a good deal.


Hey sorry for the late response. Yes I received cashback through eb today (sometimes takes a few days). So total for me was 656 no tax.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> do you mean the Combat 7? I don't see a sand blasted version of the 6.... and I've had my eye on one of them, wasn't sure what the lowest I could try to get it for would be. Thanks


Yea it's the 7 sorry about that. Fat fingers


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I personally found the seat belt NATO a bit too thin. It certainly is comfortable but on any type of a tool watch it doesn't do a good job balancing the weight of the head and the weave looks a little too delicate. It might work better on a smaller or lighter watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I actually agree with you. While the quality is right on. I wished they had different thicknesses. The gecko NATO is so soft and thin it's almost ribbon-like. With a dressier thinner watch it's spot on. But with a heavy large diver watch it's a bit hard to balance.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Is Tapatalk duplicating posts for anyone else? I'm currently have to scroll through the same posts twice per page and it's been happening for a couple of days now.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Air Blue watches is starting their Veterans Day sale. Everything Air Blue up to 70% off.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

is this okay to get at 320$?
Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Mineral Crystal Stainless Steel | eBay


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Anything is ok to get if you want it and you can afford it



maxy_spy said:


> is this okay to get at 320$?
> Glycine Men's 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Mineral Crystal Stainless Steel | eBay


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

linnaen said:


> Is Tapatalk duplicating posts for anyone else? I'm currently have to scroll through the same posts twice per page and it's been happening for a couple of days now.


Not me.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Air Blue watches is starting their Veterans Day sale. Everything Air Blue up to 70% off.


I wish Deep Blue was on sale.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> I wish Deep Blue was on sale.


They'll most likely have a big black Friday sale.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

maxy_spy said:


> is this okay to get at 320$?
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.18.MB Combat 6 Automatic Mineral Crystal Stainless Steel | eBay


The question i would ask you is "as opposed to what? What are your options?"

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Please include a price, so that we get a heads up (I'm assuming it was a BIN).



garf666 said:


> Damn this forum. Just bagged a Glycine Airman 18 Sphair from watchguru. will have to sneak it past the wife when it arrives.


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

*very bizarre and probably somewhat risky*

This one is very bizarre and probably somewhat risky. EBay does protect the buyer though, so I don't know...

Orient Black Trooper Automatic Watch with Sapphire Crystal, Bracelet | eBay

eBay Money Back Guarantee

Orient Trooper Sport Watch | SET0S001B0








​


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: very bizarre and probably somewhat risky*

Wowsers. I love how this guy uses the LongIslandWatch webpage to describe the watch. No matter how good of a deal, I'm not taking the risk here. 1 negative feedback on the sale of this watch (at a much higher price), nothing else really.



Immortus said:


> This one is very bizarre and probably somewhat risky. EBay does protect the buyer though, so I don't know...
> 
> Orient Black Trooper Automatic Watch with Sapphire Crystal, Bracelet | eBay
> 
> ...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

The Watchery has Bulova 98B253 snorkel for 183.99. It's gunmetal and looks pretty cool...It does say 262khz on the dial so I would assume this one will have the smooth moving second hand just like the second Bulova deal below.









And Bulova 96B230 for $95.99 - not sure if this is the cheapest from a few pages back on this thread, though.









Don't forget Befrugal for 10% cashback.

Cheers.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea wouldn't buy from the dude solely on the fact that he is using another persons pics and listing. That's just wrong in many ways.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I am curious enough to float $39 on the Orient. eBay's protections are pretty good.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

just starting to dive into automatic swiss! ideally I am looking to get Eterna Kontiki but they are so hard to find now


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

just starting to dive into automatic swiss! ideally I am looking to get Eterna Kontiki but they are so hard to find now 



valuewatchguy said:


> The question i would ask you is "as opposed to what? What are your options?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> I am curious enough to float $39 on the Orient. eBay's protections are pretty good.


*Agreed*. Recently got some battery acid on a $20 chinese beater (one of those pot metal skeletons), might take a gamble and if it comes through, just give the old beater away. I spend $40 at a bar in less than half an hour sometimes. Besides, a dispute at EBay is completely painless.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Deep Blue will almost certainly have a big sale or two between now and Christmas. Getting on their mailing list has it's perks and they don't spam you with a lot of mail. I've been real happy with several automatic dive watches I got on sale. Lume's usually really good. Their bracelets are good too and if you think you might want one, consider getting it with bracelet upfront is wise--they're nice quality and are often proprietary. I'm not a big fan of the Air Blue line---I'm sure they're good quality, just not up my alley style wise.

My 19 y/o son loves his Deep Blue diver, as do a lot of his buddies at the University of Georgia. The watch has a red dial, with a black and red bezel---UGA colors.

Never thought he'd wear a watch as long as they made iPhones. Now he wants a dress watch for Christmas...


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah I have been nothing but happy with my 9015 Deep Blue sea quest 1500. Great quality bracelet, good 42mm case with some meat on its bones, seriously amazing lume, and a movement that has been steady at only -6s a day. If people with smaller wrists are looking for a model, that is the one to shoot for.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

There's been some really nice bargains on white Alpina GMT 4s over time, but 852.31 is definitely the lowest I've ever seen the black-dial GMT 4, this is cheaper than used black are usually posted for in F29.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

the5rivers said:


> Hey sorry for the late response. Yes I received cashback through eb today (sometimes takes a few days). So total for me was 656 no tax.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update! I should of went through ebates. I bought a few watches and only one is staying so if it's the Alpina, I'll probably just return it and purchase it again through ebates.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Air Blue watches is starting their Veterans Day sale. Everything Air Blue up to 70% off.


Thanks Capt. just nabbed an Alpha, been after a cheapie pilot for a while and lume is always the killer but the Air Blue as with Deep Blue rep for lume is good so for $149 with auto movement it will do the trick


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> The Watchery has Bulova 98B253 snorkel for 183.99. It's gunmetal and looks pretty cool...It does say 262khz on the dial so I would assume this one will have the smooth moving second hand just like the second Bulova deal below.
> 
> View attachment 9890098
> 
> ...


Use FALLTW10 for an extra 10 off for anything over 90 and FALLTW15 for anything over 150. Just bought the 96B250 for 85.99 before tax, plus the Befrugal. Have plans to sandblast the case.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

maxy_spy said:


> just starting to dive into automatic swiss! ideally I am looking to get Eterna Kontiki but they are so hard to find now


There are a bunch on ebay, used, new, on leather, bracelet, whatever you want


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Was $84 on Amazon this morning. I suggest you Camel Camel Camel it.


Thank you RidingDonkeys!!
Amazon's everyday price that I've been tracking is $85.
Hoping for a better deal.
Feel free to help me if you see this watch again. I'd appreciate it as I'm new to all this.
Thank you. Regards,
Ed


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Not the most secure packaging, but the only (known) "damage" was a couple scratched links. Bracelet feels a bit on the cheap, but for the price I can't complain. Thanks for the tips!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Taking a chance on the Orient Trooper...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> There are a bunch on ebay, used, new, on leather, bracelet, whatever you want


Yes, there are a bunch of Eterna Kon Tiki watches on Ebay. That's the good news. The bad news is when you see how much they're asking, you want to forget what they were selling for last fall.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

kirkryanm...
Very nice. Wear it in good health. Nice clean design.

How does one instruct the seller to check inside before they ship, and stuff some packing material in there before shipping? You'd think they would want to ensure the package left in the best possible condition and reduce returns.
Am I living in a dream world?
Regards,
Ed


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> kirkryanm...
> Very nice. Wear it in good health. Nice clean design.
> 
> How does one instruct the seller to check inside before they ship, and stuff some packing material in there before shipping? You'd think they would want to ensure the package left in the best possible condition and reduce returns.
> ...


Ed - Your guess is as good as mine! Ha. In some instances (typically a bit more expensive) the shipping party has used one of those plastic shipping balloons inside the box, which limits movement. I've also received a watch that had a strip of tape holding the watch down.

I'm always anxious and worried when the watch arrives displaced. All I can think of is how much it banged around during shipment!

RMK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did anyone get the Victorinox Alpnach Chrono lighting deal on Amazon $359.99?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

eddiegee said:


> kirkryanm...
> Very nice. Wear it in good health. Nice clean design.
> 
> How does one instruct the seller to check inside before they ship, and stuff some packing material in there before shipping? You'd think they would want to ensure the package left in the best possible condition and reduce returns.
> ...


I actually messaged them about this a couple days ago. Supposedly, they'll be instructing the warehouse to add packing material inside the box from now on. We'll see...


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Frederique Constant FC303B5B6 for $346.63 from Lux Time, using Amazon as a portal. The Camels show this as tied with the lowest price and it hasn't stayed at that price for long in previous dips.

Specs: 40 mm x 10.2 mm size, FC303 movement (modified SW 200-1), sapphire crystal and solid back.

The only things slowing me down are vague similarities with an existing Victorinox Alliance, conflict with possible ownership of a black Seiko Grand Cocktail and that white date wheel. But I still think this is both sexy and a good value.







Image credit: Frederique Constant product website


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> I actually messaged them about this a couple days ago. Supposedly, they'll be instructing the warehouse to add packing material inside the box from now on. We'll see...


I can attest the gooroo is now packing the inside of the actual watch box with bubblewrap.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RiverRat said:


> Frederique Constant FC303B5B6 for $346.63 from Lux Time, using Amazon as a portal. The Camels show this as tied with the lowest price and it hasn't stayed at that price for long in previous dips.
> 
> Specs: 40 mm x 10.2 mm size, FC303 movement (modified SW 200-1), sapphire crystal and solid back.
> 
> ...


That's a great price on this watch. I've been stalking the white dialed version for a while and I've never seen it under $449. Hopefully it shows up at the same price.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RiverRat said:


> Frederique Constant FC303B5B6 for $346.63 from Lux Time, using Amazon as a portal. The Camels show this as tied with the lowest price and it hasn't stayed at that price for long in previous dips.
> 
> Specs: 40 mm x 10.2 mm size, FC303 movement (modified SW 200-1), sapphire crystal and solid back.
> 
> ...


Makes sure to take off the solid back to check for spare parts.


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Makes sure to take off the solid back to check for spare parts.


Not the same movement, but that is an extremely disconcerting image.


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> Taking a chance on the Orient Trooper...


Hey, $38.99 for a NIB w/ tags, ya know... It's practically a buzz just buying it! (Am I addicted?)


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

SEARCHING for AMAZON bargain < $500. I have a 20% off coupon expiring.... it has to be Amazon proper, not a sell-thru vendor. Just throwing it out there in case anyone else is combing the site.... (20% off my first $500). This is a coupon they sent out to customers who are Amazon Business.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Immortus said:


> Hey, $38.99 for a NIB w/ tags, ya know... It's practically a buzz just buying it! (Am I addicted?)


Yep


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

And for a deal - check out this Zodiac at Amazon.... I think it's caught in a downdraft in the AVPS (Amazon variable pricing scheme) -- it's $284.10 at the moment... not too bad if you don't mind the look -- it's a little whacky to me.









https://www.amazon.com/Zodiac-ZO857...keywords=zodiac+watch&refinements=p_89:Zodiac


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Another possible deal- probably because of the black on black number scheme which I thought looked really cool until I bought one and I can't read the time!
Amazon Warehouse has these in the slightly used section for $755-780.... normally over $1000 - if that's considered a deal.









https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...40011&keywords=warehouse+deals&condition=used


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: very bizarre and probably somewhat risky*



Immortus said:


> This one is very bizarre and probably somewhat risky. EBay does protect the buyer though, so I don't know...
> 
> Orient Black Trooper Automatic Watch with Sapphire Crystal, Bracelet | eBay
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy this even with YOUR money.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Last one from my fishing.... Tag Heuer- (are these posts appropriate for this thread?-- they are new but not really because they are scratched or dented etc... although they fall under Amazon's no hassle return which to me is so easy it makes a little risk worthwile)CAZ2010.FT8024 'Formula 1' for around $1500 in the scratch and dent at amazon








https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...40011&keywords=warehouse+deals&condition=used


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Jomashop
*BROOKLYN WATCH CO.Brooklyn Myrtle II Classic Swiss Quartz Slim Silver Dial Men's WatchItem No. 100-M1121*

Write a Review
EXTRA 60% OFF W/ CODE "BWC60" - LIMITED OFFER


retail:$425.00
was:$340.00
_$149.98_
(65% off)

*Extra 60% off drops it to $59.99

*They have the entire brand/line on sale, some with the extra 60% off.

Some time ago I was curious about this brand.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: very bizarre and probably somewhat risky*



Immortus said:


> This one is very bizarre and probably somewhat risky. EBay does protect the buyer though, so I don't know...
> 
> Orient Black Trooper Automatic Watch with Sapphire Crystal, Bracelet | eBay
> 
> ...


Scammer - all the hallmarks of a stolen / hacked ID


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

ONE MORE! I've been dealing a lot with the watchgooroo and I finally broke down-- and worked the price down as well- on the Glycine Combat Sub-- the flashy one with the white band. $375.








My idea is to swap out the band to dark probably leather or maybe NATO and I think it'll look awesome. If not-- hopefully I can offload it. I wonder how much of this Glycine inventory is out there!!?? The gooroo told me she still has some left to list -- she said she wasn't sure how many more models.

I am DONE with gooroo. When I looked back to give feedback I purchased 6 watches from her!!! All beautiful!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glycine-Men...935661?hash=item4d4ddee76d:g:-CcAAOSwXeJYFzlC

new band looks like this:


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Got my Alpina Gmt today and I am absolutely ecstatic! This has been a watch I have wanted for a very long time and the price was right! Gonna keep it boxed for 30 days in case the price drops further around bf but man I couldn't be happier right now! Gorgeous piece.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> ONE MORE! I've been dealing a lot with the watchgooroo and I finally broke down-- and worked the price down as well- on the Glycine Combat Sub-- the flashy one with the white band. $375.
> 
> View attachment 9893170
> 
> ...


Congrats on that new beauty and the other 5 from that seller.

May I suggest a honey color leather strap ? I think it's begging for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like the Orient Trooper guy got kicked off eBay. Oh, well. It was a nice thought. I asked for a refund.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> Looks like the Orient Trooper guy got kicked off eBay. Oh, well. It was a nice thought. I asked for a refund.


Everyone who's surprised by this, stand on your heads...


----------



## Immortus (Aug 27, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> Looks like the Orient Trooper guy got kicked off eBay. Oh, well. It was a nice thought. I asked for a refund.


For that low risk, I'll let it ride for two weeks and see what happens... Maybe it'll show up? For floating less than $40 (that I'll get back anyway), it's worth a try?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

automatico said:


> Did anyone get the Victorinox Alpnach Chrono lighting deal on Amazon $359.99?


I did, and it's already being delivered today. Also getting my Burton Rangeman today. And it's Friday!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> ONE MORE! I've been dealing a lot with the watchgooroo and I finally broke down-- and worked the price down as well- on the Glycine Combat Sub-- the flashy one with the white band. $375.
> 
> View attachment 9893170
> 
> ...


I was considering doing the exact same thing. It's gorgeous. Stupid question. That IS rose gold and not regular I guess? Looks like it from the picture but just wasn't sure. Also, do we know that the crystal is sapphire?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> ONE MORE! I've been dealing a lot with the watchgooroo and I finally broke down-- and worked the price down as well- on the Glycine Combat Sub-- the flashy one with the white band. $375.
> 
> View attachment 9893170
> 
> ...


I always have liked that watch but what I believe got to me was that the gold hands are not the same goldtone as the bezel and crown. I think this watch has that issue also but it might have just been the Goldeneye model not sure. Still overall a great looking watch especially on a light brown suede or distressed strap


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My Watchgooroo Glycine came in. Love it.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

merl said:


> My Watchgooroo Glycine came in. Love it.


Should the crown screw in on a Combat Glycine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a discount but imho it is a bargain at $230..the whole kit for $230..







love the domed crystal too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Not a discount but imho it is a bargain at $230..the whole kit for $230..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen this brand. How is the quality and where can I buy it?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris for $493.99 after code EWFALL50. 7% cash back makes it $458.

https://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=343369


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> I've never seen this brand. How is the quality and where can I buy it?


Go here https://danhenrywatch.com/ to get more information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> How about a Victorinox Alpnach Chronograph for $359.99!! Supposedly has a Valjoux 7750. It's an Amazon Lightning Deal right now until 10:45pm Eastern, unless sold out earlier.
> 
> View attachment 9883754
> 
> ...


Thanks to PlatinumEX!

Watch is here in two days and is in perfect condition.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Oris for $493.99 after code EWFALL50. 7% cash back makes it $458.
> 
> https://www.ewatches.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=343369


Shows higher in my cart...


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Go here https://danhenrywatch.com/ to get more information.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now this is a beauty

https://danhenrywatch.com/products/1970

Free worldwide shipping too

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

How much did you pay for it?



merl said:


> My Watchgooroo Glycine came in. Love it.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Now this is a beauty
> 
> https://danhenrywatch.com/products/1970
> 
> ...


True but at 44mm it's a tad too big for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh, that was too easy. Thanks to this forum, I made an offer for a Combat on ebay. Offer accepted for 350.00 and now I have two. I don't know the meaning of this Glycine glut, but I'm happy to take a couple of their hands. I bought the Airman Royal last month for a great price. The Combat was the S version which has sapphire glass?

Larry


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazon lightning deal for a Gevril men's 9304 Lucky 7 automatic watch with a 'Technosablier' movement on rubber strap for $208: https://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-9..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=WT0J1386W0WJVFX1ETS8

This is a Prime Early Access Deal, so if you don't see it, check back in a few minutes (I think Prime members have like a 30 min head start).

*Update:*Just noticed that this deal comes with free one-day shipping and return!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Might want to check your bank statement. Ms. Goo just told me the lowest they sold one for was $390.00 to someone who bought several other watches from them. I put in several offers they refused for slightly less then $375.00



patrolmi said:


> ONE MORE! I've been dealing a lot with the watchgooroo and I finally broke down-- and worked the price down as well- on the Glycine Combat Sub-- the flashy one with the white band. $375.
> 
> View attachment 9893170
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Personally I like the look of this "whacky" watch, but I know it got a lot of haters the last time it was posted. For reference the red, yellow, and orange versions of this watch, the "Auto Racer ZMX-02", were caught up in similar downward spiraling pricing on Amazon back in August. I picked mine up at that time for $232. Full retail is $1,295.

One note - the lugs are hinged at the case, so there is movement between where the lugs attach to the strap and then attach to the case. This made it pretty hard for me to get a good fit with the standard leather strap. However, I had a nylon/velcro strap from a Zodiac Jet-O-Matic that fit great, looks great, and allows you to get the right tightness for a good fit.

Kirk



patrolmi said:


> And for a deal - check out this Zodiac at Amazon.... I think it's caught in a downdraft in the AVPS (Amazon variable pricing scheme) -- it's $284.10 at the moment... not too bad if you don't mind the look -- it's a little whacky to me.
> 
> View attachment 9891754
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Escargot said:


> Amazon lightning deal for a Gevril men's 9304 Lucky 7 automatic watch with a 'Technosablier' movement on rubber strap for $208: https://www.amazon.com/GV2-Gevril-9..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=WT0J1386W0WJVFX1ETS8
> 
> This is a Prime Early Access Deal, so if you don't see it, check back in a few minutes (I think Prime members have like a 30 min head start).
> 
> ...


Love the green!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Flash Sale - 11.11 Singles Day*

Gearbest has this OCHSTIN quartz chronograph for *$13.82* on a Flash Sale


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

MISSED DEAL -

I saw this on TV last night and forgot to post it - now it's sold out ! I apologize to everyone who missed this deal because of me. A steal at $540.00

Invicta Reserve 52mm Venom Swiss Quartz Chronograph Iridescent Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Amazon has the SRP777 for $270. Not a terrible price.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SRP777...ie=UTF8&qid=1478899411&sr=8-1&keywords=srp777










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

I picked up a couple of field watches during the Kohl's sale.

The bracelet on the Citizen was pretty terrible so I swapped it with a Marathon strap.

Lume on the citizen isn't terrible for the price point.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> MISSED DEAL -
> 
> I saw this on TV last night and forgot to post it - now it's sold out ! I apologize to everyone who missed this deal because of me. A steal at $540.00
> 
> Invicta Reserve 52mm Venom Swiss Quartz Chronograph Iridescent Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


Thank God we missed it..  

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Kohls has eBates 8% cash back today, $10 off $25 plus today only at kohls and 30% off for card holders. If any of you bought a watch here you can use that cash back. And also get some more cash back for use in the Black Friday period.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

It was $375- and yes she probably hooked me up because I started whining about how many watches I bought lol. I also tried with slightly less than $375 and she refused- so maybe that is the magic number. Try it and see-


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

JRDrew0309 said:


> I picked up a couple of field watches during the Kohl's sale.
> 
> The bracelet on the Citizen was pretty terrible so I swapped it with a Marathon strap.
> 
> ...


I like that Citizen, they are a good price generally... what did you pay for it? And how is it overall I've been thinking of getting one... very Damasko style


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Kohls has eBates 8% cash back today, $10 off $25 plus today only at kohls and 30% off for card holders. If any of you bought a watch here you can use that cash back. And also get some more cash back for use in the Black Friday period.


That makes the forum fav Seiko SRP777 about $230 after all cash back and rebates. Not bad


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Flash Sale - 11.11 Singles Day*
> 
> Gearbest has this OCHSTIN quartz chronograph for *$13.82* on a Flash Sale


Thanks, picked one up!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> MISSED DEAL -
> 
> I saw this on TV last night and forgot to post it - now it's sold out ! I apologize to everyone who missed this deal because of me. A steal at $540.00
> 
> Invicta Reserve 52mm Venom Swiss Quartz Chronograph Iridescent Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


Don't fret lads---perhaps it will be back in stock in time for the Easter Parade


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm going to hang in a bit longer until BF or Christmas but saw this today:
Invicta 8926OB
http://www.jomashop.com/invicta-watch-8926ob.html
$79
Regards,
Ed


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Flash Sale - 11.11 Singles Day*
> 
> Gearbest has this OCHSTIN quartz chronograph for *$13.82* on a Flash Sale


Thanks for the heads up! Just ordered both the Black version and brown leather versions *AND* added the white MEGIR M2011 w/ blue/white/red NATO strap deal from a few pages back (like $12?) and for some reason the MEGIR came out being free in cart automatically....so total including all 3 watches and $1.55 for shipping ins was $29!!!!! SLICK DEAL.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. I tried begging , crying and sweet talking. Maybe referring to her as Ms. Goo was a mistake ?



patrolmi said:


> It was $375- and yes she probably hooked me up because I started whining about how many watches I bought lol. I also tried with slightly less than $375 and she refused- so maybe that is the magic number. Try it and see-


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

230OCU said:


> I like that Citizen, they are a good price generally... what did you pay for it? And how is it overall I've been thinking of getting one... very Damasko style


The citizen only ran me $55 shipped with all of the coupon codes stacked. Seems pretty good overall, it's a little thinner than I would like but other than that it's great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

merl said:


> My Watchgooroo Glycine came in. Love it.


Mind if I ask what you paid? She declined my admittedly lowball offer on the same model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> MISSED DEAL -
> 
> I saw this on TV last night and forgot to post it - now it's sold out ! I apologize to everyone who missed this deal because of me. A steal at $540.00
> 
> Invicta Reserve 52mm Venom Swiss Quartz Chronograph Iridescent Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


Not trying to be a jerk, to each their own and all that, but who in the hell buys this thing. At 52mm and looks like that, how many are Invicta selling of these...things?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> Personally I like the look of this "whacky" watch, but I know it got a lot of haters the last time it was posted. For reference the red, yellow, and orange versions of this watch, the "Auto Racer ZMX-02", were caught up in similar downward spiraling pricing on Amazon back in August. I picked mine up at that time for $232. Full retail is $1,295.
> 
> One note - the lugs are hinged at the case, so there is movement between where the lugs attach to the strap and then attach to the case. This made it pretty hard for me to get a good fit with the standard leather strap. However, I had a nylon/velcro strap from a Zodiac Jet-O-Matic that fit great, looks great, and allows you to get the right tightness for a good fit.
> 
> Kirk


I like it too. What is the finishing on the case sides? Hard to tell on Amazon, which also describes it as both automatic and quartz.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon have the 43mm Casio Solar MRW-S300H-8BVCF for $23.25 + $5.75 delivery.
100m water resistance (In general, suitable for swimming and snorkeling, but not scuba diving) 
Camel price check. This ships to Australia.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been obsessed with military field watch type watches lately.
> 
> I just picked up one of these Citizens off the Kohl's deal for $70-something. And I think I missed stackable coupons on it. It probably goes down into the $60s if you do everything you can with it.
> 
> ...


Just got mine today. REALLY nice-looking watch for the money. Comfortable bracelet. Great size. Great thickness.
Now I'm thinking about snagging a black-dialed one as well.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Thanks for the advice. I tried begging , crying and sweet talking. Maybe referring to her as Ms. Goo was a mistake ?


Oh I forgot-- someone asked about if this was 18K - that is the accents and the crown- and it is NOT! It's just gold PVD. They explain the process somewhere, I think on the Glycine web site. The Airman with the gold ring- that is 18k- and it says so right in the name. Too bad, I wish it was!!

And more on the watchgooroo.... if she flat out declines your offer that means you aren't close. If she counters I think it starts to get close to her bottom. And that 40% off her ask is the neighborhood. I paid more for a few at the beginning when I didn't know that we were going to get flooded with them- so she did alright with me. She is very polite- nice, professional. It's a refreshing change from the WOW, Watchery and Jomashop folks who are just downright rude and have questionable business practices.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

EA-Sport said:


> True but at 44mm it's a tad too big for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a pic of it from the Dan Henry thread next to a more popular watch.










Here's the thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/dan-henry-1963-heuer-homage-3685258.html

And here's an unboxing vid from YouTube: 



.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Kind of an unusual deal;

If you have an Amazon device with Alexa features you can voice order a forum darling, the Casio MDV106 for 35% off. For me that work out to $26.72.

Now only if I had an Alexa enabled device! :-d

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=YR74MX463R6MVTSHRXQ6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> Here's a pic of it from the Dan Henry thread next to a more popular watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This particular Dan Henry is super hot. I want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure what it may have sold for in the past but it seems like a lot of watch for the money









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This particular Dan Henry is super hot. I want one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he'll come up with the 40 or 41mm version of the 1970. Check out the thread about Dan Henry 1963 for more details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odeen (Sep 26, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not sure what it may have sold for in the past but it seems like a lot of watch for the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never mind the watch, that's a lot of CROWN for the money.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Oh I forgot-- someone asked about if this was 18K - that is the accents and the crown- and it is NOT! It's just gold PVD. They explain the process somewhere, I think on the Glycine web site. The Airman with the gold ring- that is 18k- and it says so right in the name. Too bad, I wish it was!!
> 
> And more on the watchgooroo.... if she flat out declines your offer that means you aren't close. If she counters I think it starts to get close to her bottom. And that 40% off her ask is the neighborhood. I paid more for a few at the beginning when I didn't know that we were going to get flooded with them- so she did alright with me. She is very polite- nice, professional. It's a refreshing change from the WOW, Watchery and Jomashop folks who are just downright rude and have questionable business practices.


Patrol,

My question was not related to whether it was real gold or pvd but rather, whether the pvd was yellow gold colored or rose gold colored? It's hard to tell from the pic IMHO. My question wasn't well written, but I appreciate the response


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> This particular Dan Henry is super hot. I want one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I keep seeing watches like this, I'm not going to have any money left for Black Friday deals this year. That's one classy looking watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not sure what it may have sold for in the past but it seems like a lot of watch for the money


It is a ton of watch for the money. There are 2 versions. The 2.0 has a smaller crown and is otherwise identical. Theywere $199 at one point during a clearance sale at County.

Maratac GPT-1 is 46mm with Miyota 9015, domed sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and drilled, sharply turned down lugs, making it wear smaller than one would expect of a 46mm. Excellent lume too. One of the least expensive watches with a 28,800bph movement. On an Obris Morgan strap.



















Two minor points: no date and 100m WR.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I see this Fortis chrono on Evine.com for 1100 but using the newcust coupon, it will come down to 950, very good price for a new Fortis chrono:










FORTIS 43mm Aeromaster Dawn Swiss Made Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph Watch


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thechin said:


> I see this Fortis chrono on Evine.com for 1100 but using the newcust coupon, it will come down to 950, very good price for a new Fortis chrono:
> 
> FORTIS 43mm Aeromaster Dawn Swiss Made Valjoux 7750 Automatic Chronograph Watch


The alarm models are even better deals. The cheapest one is $2338 after coupon. They come with 2-year factory warranties also. If I didn't just get the Tudor alarm, I'd be tempted to get one.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Drop already ended. All 25 sold in about a day...glad I got in&#55357;&#56836; (and my first massdrop purchase).



Jeep99dad said:


> Not sure what it may have sold for in the past but it seems like a lot of watch for the money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> MISSED DEAL -
> 
> I saw this on TV last night and forgot to post it - now it's sold out ! I apologize to everyone who missed this deal because of me. A steal at $540.00
> 
> Invicta Reserve 52mm Venom Swiss Quartz Chronograph Iridescent Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch


Did you just say a 'steal at $540' ?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

cheesetime said:


> Not trying to be a jerk, to each their own and all that, but who in the hell buys this thing. At 52mm and looks like that, how many are Invicta selling of these...things?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'd be tempted at normal Invicta prices (i.e. 95% off).

I'm sure there'd be an occasion for which it was appropriate eventually...

Some kind of 80s or 90s theme party perhaps. Maybe with a hypercolour shirt.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

There's a Nixon/Vestal sale over at watches.com
This one for example: https://www.watches.com/nixon-private-black --> $50 in cart is the lowest I've seen for the watch.
Plus there's a "FIRSTTIME" coupon code of 15% for other (non Nixon/Vestal) watches as well.
They have some intriguing/unique watches indeed.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Man, that's a really nice price on the Aeroscope chronograph.



fulltimekiller86 said:


> New ashford code: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> Patrol,
> 
> My question was not related to whether it was real gold or pvd but rather, whether the pvd was yellow gold colored or rose gold colored? It's hard to tell from the pic IMHO. My question wasn't well written, but I appreciate the response


I'll take better pics tomorrow when it gets delivered.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I'll take better pics tomorrow when it gets delivered.


Thank you.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Massdrop has these 2 Victorinox Maverick II up.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This looks like a deal, Bulova lobster for $165 before coupons you can apply :

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=343997


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks like a great deal on this Titanium/Sapphire Eco-Drive on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003UWMGN4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Here's a pic of it from the Dan Henry thread next to a more popular watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Pretty certain that is an aftermarket strap on the seiko. That model usually comes stock with either a metal, oyster style bracelet, or the the typical seiko "accordion" dive strap.



Robangel said:


> brandon\ said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic of it from the Dan Henry thread next to a more popular watch.
> ...


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Did you just say a 'steal at $540' ?


 He was joking, i think. At least i hope he was anyway.

Al


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robangel said:


> brandon\ said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic of it from the Dan Henry thread next to a more popular watch.
> ...


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Robangel said:
> 
> 
> > Two easy problems to fix
> ...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

It is Iridescent green, sort of like a neon booger color. Who can resist ?



Al30909 said:


> He was joking, i think. At least i hope he was anyway.
> 
> Al


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Escargot said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you find your tropic like straps for $10? I've been wanting to try one but the real stuff is like $$+.
> ...


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Quartz and Fossil but not a bad looking chrono for $80







Fossil 'Drifter' Chronograph Leather Strap Watch, 44mm | Nordstrom


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i picked up my watchgooroo purchase today after missing UPS yesterday. this is the purist Glycine Airman 18.















the 40% off of the buy it now price worked for this one as well.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Tissot Powermatic 80 (80 hour power reserve) on Lightning Deal for $340.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F94Q0BA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

http://www.jomadeals.com has a men's 39mm quartz Bulova (96B244) dresser for $90 today. Currently $170 at Amazon and $180 at Overstock.










Wish Black Friday would hurry up and get here. What's you guys' second favorite thread at WUS?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Jammy said:


> Quartz and Fossil but not a bad looking chrono for $80
> View attachment 9906810
> 
> Fossil 'Drifter' Chronograph Leather Strap Watch, 44mm | Nordstrom


Lovely watch, but the legibility of the hands too much of the time is going to be be awful to impossible so decipher outside. Say, at 11:05, 7:22 or several other times. It'd be as easy as chasing a white Porsche during a snowstorm. White hands w/o outlines, on white dials, just doesn't get it

Anybody see where you can place an order on some of those Daniel Henry 'homage' models, especially the Monaco model? They've actually got a few great looking watches, but I can't see any 'buy', 'cart'--- complete order set up.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I can't figure out Photobucket since the update and can't post a pic. Da**it!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Just use imgur or gyazo. Faster and easier.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

monza06 said:


> This looks like a deal, Bulova lobster for $165 before coupons you can apply :
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=343997


Thanks for sharing !

Can anyone tell me which coupons can be applied ?

Thanks in advance. Hoping to grab it after work tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...ry-image-1478984835313_zpstyrxnf06.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

Traser Outdoor Pioneer, $108 from Watchmann. These and other Trasers are on sale at around 50% off. I replaced the surprisingly nice stock rubber strap with a premium NATO from clockwork synergy, also on sale for $7. I always wanted a tritium watch and this one will do and will become my beater. 200m WR, uni directional bezel, drilled lugs. Crown does not screw down though. Lume is kinda cool.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/jcombs1/media/Photobucket/IMAG0183_zpsgu4op5oh.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

Amatuer loom shot of Traser, taken with cell phone.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon Lightning Deal on the 42mm Citizen Eco-Drive BM8475-26E for $84.78 + $8.56 delivery. 
This is an all time low according to Camel. This ships to Australia.









Picture stolen from hullio's review.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Couldn't resist and pulled the trigger on a Glycine F104 from Ms. Watchgooroo. I believe it's the limited edition one with the Gothic looking cream Roman numerals and white dial. Got it about 38% off her price.

Was very tempted to snipe the Airman no. One vintage white too. As it's already 65% off the rrp and you'll probably be able to get another 40% off her asking price.... Very sweet watch, but 36mm is abit too small for me. https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/331972982624

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drmrey (Jul 24, 2016)

Bulova Moon Watch is an Amazon Deal of the Day for $314.40.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B251-Chronograph-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01AJE2WAW/


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Moon watch at Stage store of just under $250 using code gold
Bulova UHF Precisionist Moon Landing Interchangeable Strap Watch | Stage Stores


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Moon watch at Stage store of just under $250 using code gold
Bulova UHF Precisionist Moon Landing Interchangeable Strap Watch | Stage Stores


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Moon watch at Stage store of just under $250 using code gold
> Bulova UHF Precisionist Moon Landing Interchangeable Strap Watch | Stage Stores


Has anyone purchased from Stage before?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Has anyone purchased from Stage before?


Yes, no issues. They have chains of brick and mortar stores under different names. Buy with confidence.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

cfcfan81 said:


> Yes, no issues. They have chains of brick and mortar stores under different names. Buy with confidence.


Can you stack codes like other websites?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> Can you stack codes like other websites?


I don't recall, but I would lean towards no.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Canyon55 said:


> Moon watch at Stage store of just under $250 using code gold
> Bulova UHF Precisionist Moon Landing Interchangeable Strap Watch | Stage Stores


Looks like the code is not working anymore.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> Looks like the code is not working anymore.


Try "bigsale"


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> tinpusher said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the code is not working anymore.
> ...


Doesn't work for me. Do I need an account for the codes to work?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Citizen eco-drive 70% off. It's a display model. Looks decent for $66
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152289490643

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Seems like Stage.com code GOLD should work on the Bulova moon watch even as a sale item, per coupon terms so not sure whats going on.

**edit: I stand corrected .... doesn't work on Cyber deals =(


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Doesn't work for me. Do I need an account for the codes to work?


No, looking at the fine print, the code excludes "cyber deals", which the moon watch falls under. Unless some else has a code that will work.

Sorry


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Stage... US only


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Has anyone purchased from Stage before?


Bought a moon watch from them it arrived in 3 days in perfect condition with all paperwork.


----------



## simen.torstensen (Jan 15, 2014)

The watchstation has a sale on zodiac and some other brands. You can apply code heroes20 on all sale items for a even bigger discount, 20%. The Sea dragon chrono is then down to 879$. No shopping on me since I'm outside of US (read Norway). And thanks for that since I have to save up for the deals on BF.

Sent fra min SM-G935F via Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seiko SSC021 solar diver for $153 from jet.com with coupon TRIPLE15 (15% off first three orders from new account):

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...ograph-Watch/281ba094917745468f088eac7f755995


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 42.9mm Titanium Citizen Eco-Drive BL5250-02L for $199.99 + $7.08 delivery.
Camel price check. There is a post on Ozbargain about it. This ships to Australia.









Review here from Watchuseek member Bruno.M


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

230OCU said:


> Stage... US only


You need a VPN service for the US to see it. Site works fine if you have one.


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Get Jeanrichard Men's Aeroscope Watch Model 60650-21L654-Fk6a Retail $5,100 Special $995 Free Shipping, Ends 11/16/16

Picked up the JR Aeroscope chronograph for $995.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ericheng said:


> Get Jeanrichard Men's Aeroscope Watch Model 60650-21L654-Fk6a Retail $5,100 Special $995 Free Shipping, Ends 11/16/16
> 
> Picked up the JR Aeroscope chronograph for $995.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


That is a good deal. I bought one and returned it because the bead blasted Ti was so light that it was almost plasticky feeling.

If you treasure light and thin for a chronograph, you may just love it. It's only 13 mm thick.

Regardless, great deal.


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Citizen eco-drive 70% off. It's a display model. Looks decent for $66
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152289490643
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like Citizen Band-Aid LE version...


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That is a good deal. I bought one and returned it because the bead blasted Ti was so light that it was almost plasticky feeling.
> 
> If you treasure light and thin for a chronograph, you may just love it. It's only 13 mm thick.
> 
> Regardless, great deal.


Anyone have a link?


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> That is a good deal. I bought one and returned it because the bead blasted Ti was so light that it was almost plasticky feeling.
> 
> If you treasure light and thin for a chronograph, you may just love it. It's only 13 mm thick.
> 
> Regardless, great deal.


Shd be ok for me as I have a couple of Ti watches. The price is pretty good to pass up.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

A4S said:


> Anyone have a link?


Man, that's a really nice price on the Aeroscope chronograph.

[quote name="fulltimekiller86" post=35453610]New ashford code: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ericheng said:


> Man, that's a really nice price on the Aeroscope chronograph.
> 
> [quote name="fulltimekiller86" post=35453610]New ashford code: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Is this ETA-based movement?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

cfcfan81 said:


> No, looking at the fine print, the code excludes "cyber deals", which the moon watch falls under. Unless some else has a code that will work.
> 
> Sorry


If you want the moon watch, Kohl's seems to have the best deal at the moment. $245 if you stack all the available discounts.


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> Is this ETA-based movement?


From what I gathered it's a base ETA with a DD chrono module.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> ericheng said:
> 
> 
> > Man, that's a really nice price on the Aeroscope chronograph.
> ...


According to WatchTime mag-

"3. The Aeroscope contains an in-house movement with a high-end chronograph module.

According to Grande, The ?208 Seconds? Aeroscope is powered by the automatic JR66 movement, which pairs Jeanrichard?s manufacture base caliber with a module from the chronograph specialists at Dubois-Depraz. (The ?new? Jeanrichard, in its mission to distinguish itself stylistically and from a pricing standpoint from Girard-Perregaux, its sister brand in the Sowind Group, has been refreshingly forthright about the sources of its movements.) In addition to the chronograph function (which is displayed on the dial by two gray subdials with circular satin finishing), the hours, minutes and small seconds, Caliber JR66 powers a date indication at 4:30."


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JR will be using the same Sellita 2892 clone that GP uses with the DD module. Good luck finding reliable specs.

You'll probably find more useful info starting with the JR60, the Sellita 2824 clone, and going from there.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The new style Kontiki in PVD is back on Jomashop for 499:










http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1222-43-41-1302.html


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

ericheng said:


> Get Jeanrichard Men's Aeroscope Watch Model 60650-21L654-Fk6a Retail $5,100 Special $995 Free Shipping, Ends 11/16/16
> 
> Picked up the JR Aeroscope chronograph for $995.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Tried to forget about this deal, and then I saw this...

Picked it up as well. Draining my Black Friday funds!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

A4S said:


> Anyone have a link?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=60650-21L654-Fk6a+ashford


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

A4S said:


> You need a VPN service for the US to see it. Site works fine if you have one.


He's talking about shipping.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

tylehman said:


> i picked up my watchgooroo purchase today after missing UPS yesterday. this is the purist Glycine Airman 18.
> View attachment 9906858
> 
> View attachment 9906866
> ...


How is the size? Have the sphair GMT version enroute


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

garf666 said:


> How is the size? Have the sphair GMT version enroute


for me it is fine, it is smaller that many modern watches and it may seem to wear a little small, because of the bezel, but i like the proportions. my favorite size is close to 40, and most of my watches are vintage or soviet. i am comfortable with 42, but anything bigger i tend no to like. i have a Hamilton that is 46, and it always takes me about a day to get used to it.

i guess what i am saying is that for me it is the preferred size, but i don't know that i am in line with a lot of the population today.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Bulova Curv at Macy's

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ack-rubber-strap-watch-44mm-98a161?ID=2893543

On sale then has an extra 25% off bringing it down to $479.40 ($799 original price).


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> cfcfan81 said:
> 
> 
> > No, looking at the fine print, the code excludes "cyber deals", which the moon watch falls under. Unless some else has a code that will work.
> ...


The only code that seems to work at Kohl's is the 15% off code (email or text) which brings it to $371.66.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has this Seculus grand date alarm watch for $350. It has the Ronda 4120B movement.










I was looking for info on the movement and found this tritium Tracer for the same price. All of the Tracer watches on Watch Mann are 50% off MSRP.

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetai...wd_wZgPGVUr8o9X1ua3p_axzqr1QfEd_L_hoCN4nw_wcB


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm looking for those three: skx009, skx011 & ska35. Any idea about where I can get them at a good price?

Thanks!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix flyback chronograph with annual calendar for $1999.99 after code GIFT200. 10% cash back makes it $1800.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=144907


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

watchnut69 said:


> Bulova Curv at Macy's
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ack-rubber-strap-watch-44mm-98a161?ID=2893543
> 
> On sale then has an extra 25% off bringing it down to $479.40 ($799 original price).


Excellent. I've been wanting to try one of these.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Anybody need a beater watch? There are some fantastic deals in this sale. Where else can you get a ceramic watch for $25?

Puma watches for $20.

TechnoMarine for $175 (very nice watch actually).

Momo Design moon phase for $35.

Citizen Eco-Drive chronograph for $114.

http://swi.hosted.strongview.com/t/...1Xklr.Zrj&hb=gXyfvo1Xq_vderl.flp&i=E0t&u=&u=#


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

If you haven't jumped on this Waterbury yet but were interested, it's dropped $3 to $31.99.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262500650784 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Kohls added the moon watch on the bracelet. It's currently $487.50 before coupons. Would be a good one to keep an eye on if you are familiar with Kohl's sales. Maybe we all bought so many on the strap they placed an order for the version on bracelet lol.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Anybody need a beater watch? There are some fantastic deals in this sale. Where else can you get a ceramic watch for $25?
> 
> Puma watches for $20.
> 
> ...


The eWatches site is acting kinda funny... I tried checking out with a watch after putting in card info and it says cart is empty after checking out... watch is still available... almost as if it's a fake site made to get card info... hope it isn't going thru process of getting new card is such a hassel


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

huckson said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for those three: skx009, skx011 & ska35. Any idea about where I can get them at a good price?


I've known other members to recommend creationwatches.com


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> I've known other members to recommend creationwatches.com


Thanks!! They don't have the three models, but two of them!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

huckson said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for those three: skx009, skx011 & ska35. Any idea about where I can get them at a good price?
> 
> Thanks!!


SKXA35 for ~ $166 with TRIPLE15 code at jet dot com


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue turtle Seiko SRP773 (K model) at $255 and $258 both free shipping.

Seiko Sport PROSPEX Mens Analog Watch SRP773J1 SRP773K1 SRP775J1 SRP779K1 | eBay



LATEST SEIKO PROSPEX "TURTLE" AUTOMATIC 660FT DIVER&apos;S 24JLS W/R WATCH SRP773K1 | eBay


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

ki6h said:


> SKXA35 for ~ $166 with TRIPLE15 code at jet dot com


Thanks million!!


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Amazon has the red dial SNKM95 Seiko 5 on a lightning deal for $42. https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=36AS0794V5XXC8RJWAZ2


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sold out already.

I didn't even realise they made them in red.



Minitron said:


> Amazon has the red dial SNKM95 Seiko 5 on a lightning deal for $42. https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=36AS0794V5XXC8RJWAZ2
> View attachment 9916674


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> Sold out already.
> 
> I didn't even realise they made them in red.


 Supposedly its an amazon only edition. My gf got this last year for near full price, so great price for those that got it. Fun one for sure, I'll "borrow" it from her when she let's me lol.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Momo Design with Unitas/ETA 6497 for $174.99 after code EXTRA50. 11% cash back makes it $155.74. People here said these were a great deal at >$250 a few months ago.
> 
> SOLD OUT. You're welcome lurkers!
> 
> Men's LE Evo Mechanical Stainless Steel Grey and Titanium-Tone Dial | World of Watches


Thank you for sharing the deal!


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Maurice Lacroix flyback chronograph with annual calendar for $1999.99 after code GIFT200. 10% cash back makes it $1800.
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=144907


Dear Santa,

please!!!


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Sooo who has the used white Alpina GMT 4 currently reserved in the ToM sale?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Drat, I would have snagged one of those red Seiko 5's.

Here's a nice, no-nonsense, white dial work watch for the smaller wristed among you, or those who like a traditional case diameter (36mm). Seiko 5 SNK789K, $57.99 at Area Trend, $53.18 after Be Frugal rebate. That beats all prices I can find.

https://www.areatrend.com/seiko-snk789k-watch-1681858433.aspx


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Sooo who has the used white Alpina GMT 4 currently reserved in the ToM sale?


Aaaand you bought it. I was in there 4 minutes after the email went out. You are a quick one, my unknown friend. I hope you too had a 25% off discount.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Sooo who has the used white Alpina GMT 4 currently reserved in the ToM sale?





MV-22 said:


> Aaaand you bought it. I was in there 4 minutes after the email went out. You are a quick one, my unknown friend. I hope you too had a 25% off discount.


I had a 25% discount code and usually check ToM.... this hurts bad lol =(... that would have been suuuuuuuch a great steal with the 25% and MrRebates 8%.... $400 for that beast... wowie


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Amazon has the red dial SNKM95 Seiko 5 on a lightning deal for $42. https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=36AS0794V5XXC8RJWAZ2
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9916674&d=1479072055"]
> 
> 
> ...


This one went on lightning deal multiple times last year after Black Friday. Made its way into the low $20s if I recall correctly. It did sell out each time though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Flash Sale - Megir 2002 $14.99 (Free Shipping to US)*


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

kirkryanm said:


> Not the most secure packaging, but the only (known) "damage" was a couple scratched links. Bracelet feels a bit on the cheap, but for the price I can't complain. Thanks for the tips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brief update: I've mostly gotten over the "cheap" feeling of the bracelet, and the watch is keeping very good time over the weekend.

It would no doubt be a keeper if I hadn't just purchased a JR. time will tell..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If you haven't jumped on this Waterbury yet but were interested, it's dropped $3 to $31.99.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262500650784
> 
> ...


Item # TW2P64800ZA

I think pretty much all the Waterbury line is very well done--but THESE particular versions are the ones I'm hoping for some real deals on --









Item TW2P84300 & Item#TW2P64800ZA



















Last but not least, the 
TW2P75400ZA


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Found the Quondam Italian diver watches again on eBay. Doesn't seem to turn up in searches, at least not for me. Nor did the seller on an advanced search. I only got it by stumbling on the watch on a European eBay and searching the item number on U.S. eBay. Not sure what's up with that, but they do say they ship worldwide.

Sapphire, 300m water resistance and an ETA 2824-2 movement, for about $275 delivered. You'll have to factor in the cost to immediately change out that awful strap, but put it on a nice rubber strap and you're golden.

OROLOGIO UOMO AUTOMATICO,ETA 2824-2,PROFESSIONAL DIVER,VALVOLA ELIO 30 ATM,780 € | eBay


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Even the straps look pretty good


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Found the Quondam Italian diver watches again on eBay. Doesn't seem to turn up in searches, at least not for me. Nor did the seller on an advanced search. I only got it by stumbling on the watch on a European eBay and searching the item number on U.S. eBay. Not sure what's up with that, but they do say they ship worldwide.
> 
> Sapphire, 300m water resistance and an ETA 2824-2 movement, for about $275 delivered. You'll have to factor in the cost to immediately change out that awful strap, but put it on a nice rubber strap and you're golden.
> 
> ...


Yikes - You are really testing my willpower!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

There's a FC GMT for $550 right now on an Amazon Lightning Deal with 20% claimed:

Frederique Constant Men's 'Classics' Silver Dial Black Leather Strap GMT Swiss Automatic Watch FC-350S5B6 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZB20H7I/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_Kztkyb93TFGS8


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Timex flyback chrono is also on lighting deal for $93.52...

*** On second glance the other colors are all cheaper without any lightning deal discount so maybe this is nothing special. Sorry for the false alarm. ***

Timex Men's 'Intelligent Fly-Back Chronograph' Quartz Stainless Steel and Leather Casual Watch, Color:Brown (Model: TW2P78800ZA) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0194LVZZY/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_ZDtkybS2BW6PA


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

watchnut69 said:


> Bulova Curv at Macy's
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...ack-rubber-strap-watch-44mm-98a161?ID=2893543
> 
> On sale then has an extra 25% off bringing it down to $479.40 ($799 original price).


The same sale (ending in 2 hours!) brings the Tissot Heritage 1936 down under $800.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I like that Heritage ed. watch. Really looking unique. 800$ is a nice price. Good that it's too big for me - already checked at AD, funds will be safe until Black Friday.)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Found the Quondam Italian diver watches again on eBay. Doesn't seem to turn up in searches, at least not for me. Nor did the seller on an advanced search. I only got it by stumbling on the watch on a European eBay and searching the item number on U.S. eBay. Not sure what's up with that, but they do say they ship worldwide.
> 
> Sapphire, 300m water resistance and an ETA 2824-2 movement, for about $275 delivered. You'll have to factor in the cost to immediately change out that awful strap, but put it on a nice rubber strap and you're golden.
> 
> ...


Been watching this one on ebay too. It's the same as the Davosa Argonautic right? Argonautic | Gents | DAVOSA Watches


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Techme said:


> Been watching this one on ebay too. It's the same as the Davosa Argonautic right? Argonautic | Gents | DAVOSA Watches


Essentially the same case as davosa with Slight difference on this specs. Quondam is non ceramic bezel insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

My Glycine Combat Sub juts arrived from watchgooroo...

Totally dead...

t's a quartz model that they incorrectly listed as auto plus the second hand is stopped in the exact same place it was when they took the listing pic so unless they took less than a second to take the pic they would have seen it was knackered!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dfq23 said:


> My Glycine Combat Sub juts arrived from watchgooroo...
> 
> Totally dead...
> 
> t's a quartz model that they incorrectly listed as auto plus the second hand is stopped in the exact same place it was when they took the listing pic so unless they took less than a second to take the pic they would have seen it was knackered!


With all the issues I have heard about in dealing with the gooroo....I am glad I haven't ordered from them


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Dfq23 said:


> My Glycine Combat Sub juts arrived from watchgooroo...
> 
> Totally dead...
> 
> t's a quartz model that they incorrectly listed as auto plus the second hand is stopped in the exact same place it was when they took the listing pic so unless they took less than a second to take the pic they would have seen it was knackered!


I know this will be silly to say but.... it is a quartz. Have you tried swapping the battery?


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Karkarov said:


> I know this will be silly to say but.... it is a quartz. Have you tried swapping the battery?


Yeah but he was expecting an auto. 
And the point, I think, is that the seller should have noticed that the watch was not operating when talking the pictures... That much movement should start any auto watch assuming the crown is pushed in, and the watch was clearly not operating as it was supposed to be.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

City74 said:


> With all the issues I have heard about in dealing with the gooroo....I am glad I haven't ordered from them


I have not dealt with her/them and therefore cannot personally defend this but by all accounts any issues regarding shipping, problems with a particular item, etc. have been pleasantly and professionally dealt with and quickly rectified. Based on the number of watches that have been sold to members of this forum alone, it appears that she turns a lot of inventory and is bound to miss something, especially if she runs a one "man" operation. I'm not sure I would have any reservations dealing with her but YMMV and time will bear this out, I guess.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

I can obviously try a new battery, but locally to have a battery fitted and tested to ensure it is waterproof (this is a diver after all) is 40GBP, which is a cost I shouldn't really have to pay out on a brand new watch, especially as they you would hope they check the watches when taking pics or before posting.

First there were mineral/sapphire listing errors and now a quartz/auto one too


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> With all the issues I have heard about in dealing with the gooroo....I am glad I haven't ordered from them


I haven't seen that many issues from the forum goers. At most I've only read about two so far...the one you're talking about is #2. The other issue was dealt with almost immediately once she was contacted.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

petalz said:


> Essentially the same case as davosa with Slight difference on this specs. Quondam is non ceramic bezel insert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check Marc & Sons for a similar case and $

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Karkarov said:


> I know this will be silly to say but.... it is a quartz. Have you tried swapping the battery?


Seeing as it's a brand new watch presumably under warranty it would be a much better idea to contact the seller first rather than just open it up and switch the battery over. Of course the seller will probably say to go ahead and get it changed and they'll cover the cost of it but the fact is they sent out a watch that wasn't working and was improperly described.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Dfq23 said:


> I can obviously try a new battery, but locally to have a battery fitted and tested to ensure it is waterproof (this is a diver after all) is 40GBP, which is a cost I shouldn't really have to pay out on a brand new watch, especially as they you would hope they check the watches when taking pics or before posting.


You can just return it at no cost, right? There's no need to complain about battery changes or pressure testing. You didn't want a quartz diver anyway so start a free return and you're done.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> I haven't seen that many issues from the forum goers. At most I've only read about two so far...the one you're talking about is #2. The other issue was dealt with almost immediately once she was contacted.


I totally disagree. From the problems listed it appears they don't check the inventory before it leaves their possession. To send a non working watch, an empty box etc is just a bit to much. I don't take the excuse of a "one man show" as you can still do things right. How long does it take extra to make sure a watch is ticking and/or that your sending a box with contents?


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazon has a Lightning deal of 4-packs of natos for $7.19 - 3 different combinations. Comes with springbars and tool.

EDIT *** Early access for Prime members right now. Should open up to everyone within 20 minutes or so...

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L110W6S/


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

boze said:


> You can just return it at no cost, right? There's no need to complain about battery changes or pressure testing. You didn't want a quartz diver anyway so start a free return and you're done.


i have no complaints with my order, and if it were not for Watchgooroo, i would never have been able to buy my airman in a price range i could justify. i thought that that once invicta bought glycine, the watches would change to something i won't even want. thanks to Watchgooroo selling off old stock for Glycine i got a watch that i had wanted for a long time that i knew would always be out of my reach.

looking at their ebay site, it looks like that sell a LOT of watches, the others are not ones i want, and the deals are not as good, but i was amazed how efficient they were is dealing with me. of the problems i have heard, they dealt with them in the way i would expect.

i would not hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> I totally disagree. From the problems listed it appears they don't check the inventory before it leaves their possession. To send a non working watch, an empty box etc is just a bit to much. I don't take the excuse of a "one man show" as you can still do things right. How long does it take extra to make sure a watch is ticking and/or that your sending a box with contents?


Tell you what...I'm supposed to have a watch from her delivered on Monday, one of the Glycines.

If the watch arrives in other than properly working condition, I will come back and "eat crow" so to speak.

Until then...I will respectfully disagree with you. In my eyes...with the amount of business she does, especially with "WISers", two incidents (one of which she already and quickly addressed) does not, IMO, make it an issue.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

boze said:


> You can just return it at no cost, right? There's no need to complain about battery changes or pressure testing. You didn't want a quartz diver anyway so start a free return and you're done.


I'm in the UK and already had to pay 50GBP over the usual price it would have cost normally for "postage and customs clearance" thanks to EBay's Global Postage scam (the charge is compulsory from many sellers and always more than it would be sent normal post but caught by customs, and in the UK very few actually are anyway) which I would not get refunded so sending it back would make me about 65GBP out of pocket for something that's not my fault that should have been picked up before sending.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Just heard back from the Gooroo and posting to praise them. They have just messaged apologising profusely and refunded the full purchase cost of the watch (due to costs to send back an it not being super expensive in the first place etc) so it has only "cost" me the Ebay postage scam once it's fixed.

Very classy behaviour and service


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Warning regarding Watcheszon : Watcheszon.com took payment for a watch on October 22nd, and sent an email saying the order was in process. This is untrue; nothing was in process, they just kept the money. It turns out they never mailed any watch, and Watcheszon remained totally uncommunicative until I wrote toward the end of the delivery window asking for tracking information. Only after my inquiry, 3 weeks later, did Watcheszon reply to say they had no tracking info because they'd NEVER SENT A WATCH. Their excuse was that they'd listed the watch in error (which is not a justification for keeping the payment in silence.) They asked if I wanted a refund or to apply the money they had taken in bad faith to another watch. I asked for a refund ... more silence ... five days later, after I'd let them know a PayPal dispute would be filed, Watcheszon finally refunded the money. In October I put a link from their site here (and took advantage of one of their fake bargains) and it was a mistake because Watcheszon.com promoted a deal they never had, and would have kept the payment had I not complained. Sorry for that.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

petalz said:


> Essentially the same case as davosa with Slight difference on this specs. Quondam is non ceramic bezel insert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How to pronounce quondam?  

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Dfq23 said:


> Just heard back from the Gooroo and posting to praise them. They have just messaged apologising profusely and refunded the full purchase cost of the watch (due to costs to send back an it not being super expensive in the first place etc) so it has only "cost" me the Ebay postage scam once it's fixed.
> 
> Very classy behaviour and service


Great, next time it'd be great if you do this first. It's what you were gonna do anyway and it keeps the thread on track.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

boze said:


> Great, next time it'd be great if you do this first. It's what you were gonna do anyway and it keeps the thread on track.


Im sorry but who made you the thread moderator who tells people what they can post in this thread?


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> How to pronounce quondam?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Latin is a .....

/ˈkwɒndəm/


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> Im sorry but who made you the thread moderator who tells people what they can post in this thread?


You obviously missed his point.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Glycine Airman Base 22 in all variants on Massdrop for 699.99, if you still want to go through the Gooroo that should at least give you a reference point to make your best offers.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Christopher Ward has some new stuff in their 30% off sale and also free shipping until Midnight tonight

https://www.christopherward.com/


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 11, 2015)

Some extremely good deals on Epos watches at the watchseller. Others on sale too.

Products | Watchseller.com


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

platinumEX said:


> Amazon has a Lightning deal of 4-packs of natos for $7.19 - 3 different combinations. Comes with springbars and tool.
> 
> EDIT *** Early access for Prime members right now. Should open up to everyone within 20 minutes or so...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L110W6S/


I can't believe this seller is making any money off this lightning deal. In fact I would not be surprised if they were losing money on each of these that they sell at $7.19.



City74 said:


> Christopher Ward has some new stuff in their 30% off sale and also free shipping until Midnight tonight
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/


Thankfully there is nothing tempting in their clearance or nearly new sections for me. Phew!!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> Christopher Ward has some new stuff in their 30% off sale and also free shipping until Midnight tonight
> 
> https://www.christopherward.com/


 Are you talking about the Big Date's? https://www.christopherward.com/events/big-day-date


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BB 36mm is $2350/2075 on bracelet/leather @ Joma: http://www.jomashop.com/tudor-watch-79500-bkss.html


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Are you talking about the Big Date's? https://www.christopherward.com/events/big-day-date


I hadn't seen those or the GMTs on sale before just the Tridents. Of course I also had been on the site in about a week


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

studiompd said:


> Are you talking about the Big Date's? https://www.christopherward.com/events/big-day-date


If you click on the watches + it expands and there is a Clearance link, that takes you to Clearance and The Nearly new links.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

theague said:


> If you click on the watches + it expands and there is a Clearance link, that takes you to Clearance and The Nearly new links.


Thanks, this seems to be the portal to all clearance links (watches and straps) https://www.christopherward.com/events/preview

Bader deployant straps for $30 (18mm) seems like a great deal just for the deployant clasp. 20mm straps jump up to $67!

Edit: Order through the UK site and change shipping destination to the US for no VAT and free shipping. Example: the 18mm Bader Deployant for $30 above will sell for $20 shipped.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

Great find, the Epos line is very tempting! Just checked and shipping within the US is listed as between $35 and $40 (FedEx only) 



larryinlc said:


> Some extremely good deals on Epos watches at the watchseller. Others on sale too.
> 
> Products | Watchseller.com


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the deployant width is 18mm or does it taper to a smaller size?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Warning regarding Watcheszon : Watcheszon.com took payment for a watch on October 22nd, and sent an email saying the order was in process. This is untrue; nothing was in process, they just kept the money. It turns out they never mailed any watch, and Watcheszon remained totally uncommunicative until I wrote toward the end of the delivery window asking for tracking information. Only after my inquiry, 3 weeks later, did Watcheszon reply to say they had no tracking info because they'd NEVER SENT A WATCH. Their excuse was that they'd listed the watch in error (which is not a justification for keeping the payment in silence.) They asked if I wanted a refund or to apply the money they had taken in bad faith to another watch. I asked for a refund ... more silence ... five days later, after I'd let them know a PayPal dispute would be filed, Watcheszon finally refunded the money. In October I put a link from their site here (and took advantage of one of their fake bargains) and it was a mistake because Watcheszon.com promoted a deal they never had, and would have kept the payment had I not complained. Sorry for that.


Sucks, man. It was my understanding that under United States law, a credit card cannot be charged more than 48 hours before an item ships. (Or at least that was what I was told during my e-commerce dot com programming days.) I've ordered a watch from them through the Amazon Marketplace but will never again because Amazon charged my card immediately when it said the item ships in 3-4 weeks. I received the watch after a month but it was shady.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

theague said:


> I can't believe this seller is making any money off this lightning deal. In fact I would not be surprised if they were losing money on each of these that they sell at $7.19.
> 
> Thankfully there is nothing tempting in their clearance or nearly new sections for me. Phew!!


These straps probably cost very little when bought in bulk from China. I've just bought some nato straps for £1 each including free shipping straight from China to the UK, you have to wonder how much they are making on those or how little postage from China must cost to be able to sell an item at £1 and include free postage.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> These straps probably cost very little when bought in bulk from China. I've just bought some nato straps for £1 each including free shipping straight from China to the UK, you have to wonder how much they are making on those or how little postage from China must cost to be able to sell an item at £1 and include free postage.


I suppose if you buy them by the 10,000's you could maybe get these low-quality ones for as little as $.50 but even still, the margins are razor thin!

Working from the $7.19 cost of the lightning deal, let's say this company is getting their straps for $1.00 each which is a pretty fair assumption based on the quality and buckle type. $7.19 - $4.00 is down to $3.19. It costs me $2.60 to ship up to 3oz via USPS first-class in a bubble mailer. Let's say they ship cheaper than that at $2.00 per shipment (remember they are selling these with Prime Shipping so it could easily be higher than $2). $3.19 - $2.00 is down to $1.19. I don't know what the percentage is for Amazon fees but I know what it costs me to sell a single strap on Amazon so I'm going to be very generous and say there is a $1.00 fee for each transaction. We're now looking at $1.19 - $1.00 which brings us down to $.19. Incidentals like the bubble mailer (padded envelope), mailing label, packing materials etc are going to bring that 19 cents down to almost nothing.

I'm just amazed that they can afford to sell their straps at that price. I guess they are betting on selling a large number of straps at basement prices to make up for the thin margin.

I'm not even going to attempt to figure out how little is made on a strap selling for £1. lol


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, that's some breakdown, thank you for that reply.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wow, that's some breakdown, thank you for that reply.


haha no problem, I did it as much for my own knowledge as anyone else's. I feel like my own margins are already too thin so I was curious to see what these ones might be like.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Postage direct from China (not sure that's the case here) is essentially subsidized by the government there... That's one thing that might help that deal not be a loss-leader


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

There might also be some incentive on Amazon's end when your product is offered as a Lightning Deal. 

I grabbed some straps though so they made a few cents off me at any rate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Kohls added the moon watch on the bracelet. It's currently $487.50 before coupons. Would be a good one to keep an eye on if you are familiar with Kohl's sales. Maybe we all bought so many on the strap they placed an order for the version on bracelet lol.


Figures...that's the one I wanted, but I ordered the strap version last week when all the discounts stacked up.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> There might also be some incentive on Amazon's end when your product is offered as a Lightning Deal.
> 
> I grabbed some straps though so they made a few cents off me at any rate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AFAIK Amazon does not offer incentives for Lightning Deals. You have to apply in order to offer them and you have to have met sales numbers too.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Regarding the CW sale, I got a $150 of $750 coupon in the mail if anyone wants it. If it's not stackable then there probably isn't any point since that only amounts to 20% tops. Still I can post it here or pm if it's of use.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

md29 said:


> Great find, the Epos line is very tempting! Just checked and shipping within the US is listed as between $35 and $40 (FedEx only)


Can you even order from this site?
There is hardly a link that works....


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

boze said:


> Regarding the CW sale, I got a $150 of $750 coupon in the mail if anyone wants it. If it's not stackable then there probably isn't any point since that only amounts to 20% tops. Still I can post it here or pm if it's of use.


 appreciate that, any UK coupons out there?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

thechin said:


> Can you even order from this site?
> There is hardly a link that works....


Looks like you have to call or email them...


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

eBay is giving 8% in eBay bucks until tomorrow, time to buy Glycines even cheaper.


----------



## ssmug (Jul 25, 2016)

RyanD said:


> If anyone is still looking for a Bulova Moon watch, Kohls has it for $245 + tax + $40 back in Kohls cash. I put it in my cart to verify that the codes all work.
> 
> Bulova Men's Special Edition Moon Landing Replica Chronograph Watch & Interchangeable Band Set - 96B251
> 
> ...


Boy, this thread has gotten expensive for me, but thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Watchgooroo dropped the price on the Glycine Men's 3854.19.LBK9 Combat Iguana Quartz Black Dial Black Leather Watch  from $239.99 to $109.00 the problem for me is - it's ugly as an Iguana

I think some of the combat 6 models have been reduced also. There are some for $329.99 which I think were much higher last time I looked

Glycine Men&apos;s 3854.19.LBK9 Combat Iguana Quartz Black Dial Black Leather Watch | eBay


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

On Amazon UK there are some seriously discounted Gycines and (strangely) Fortis pieces at the moment. Not Black Friday deals (which started today), man the BF watch proposition on Amazon.co.uk was awful for a first day. Hoping it gets better.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Watchgooroo dropped the price on the Glycine Men's 3854.19.LBK9 Combat Iguana Quartz Black Dial Black Leather Watch  from $239.99 to $109.00 the problem for me is - it's ugly as an Iguana
> 
> I think some of the combat 6 models have been reduced also. There are some for $329.99 which I think were much higher last time I looked
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3854.19.LBK9 Combat Iguana Quartz Black Dial Black Leather Watch | eBay


I actually like that watch....it reminds me of those old 1930s Rolex bubblebacks


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Watchgooroo dropped the price on the Glycine Men's 3854.19.LBK9 Combat Iguana Quartz Black Dial Black Leather Watch  from $239.99 to $109.00 the problem for me is - it's ugly as an Iguana


Man, that watch makes an iguana look like a beauty pageant winner


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

In other news...I just got an email from WatchBuys that they are having a LNIB sale on Wed Nov 16th at 2pm EST. These are watches that are displays etc. You also have full return rights so really not taking much of a chance. They had some crazy prices on SINN and FORTIS brands last sale. I still kick myself I didn't buy they NOMOS I wanted. Anyways, here is a link.

Like New in Box (LNIB) Watch Sale


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

theague said:


> I suppose if you buy them by the 10,000's you could maybe get these low-quality ones for as little as $.50 but even still, the margins are razor thin!
> 
> Working from the $7.19 cost of the lightning deal, let's say this company is getting their straps for $1.00 each which is a pretty fair assumption based on the quality and buckle type


You are way overestimating the manufacturing cost of these straps.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

theague said:


> I suppose if you buy them by the 10,000's you could maybe get these low-quality ones for as little as $.50 but even still, the margins are razor thin!
> 
> Working from the $7.19 cost of the lightning deal, let's say this company is getting their straps for *$1.00 each* which is a pretty fair assumption based on the quality and buckle type. $7.19 - $4.00 is down to $3.19. It costs me $2.60 to ship up to 3oz via USPS first-class in a bubble mailer. Let's say they ship cheaper than that at $2.00 per shipment (remember they are selling these with Prime Shipping so it could easily be higher than $2). $3.19 - $2.00 is down to $1.19. I don't know what the percentage is for Amazon fees but I know what it costs me to sell a single strap on Amazon so I'm going to be very generous and say there is a $1.00 fee for each transaction. We're now looking at $1.19 - $1.00 which brings us down to $.19. Incidentals like the bubble mailer (padded envelope), mailing label, packing materials etc are going to bring that 19 cents down to almost nothing.
> 
> ...


Your COG assumption is about 10x too high...think $0.10 or less per strap.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

boze said:


> Regarding the CW sale, I got a $150 of $750 coupon in the mail if anyone wants it. If it's not stackable then there probably isn't any point since that only amounts to 20% tops. Still I can post it here or pm if it's of use.


Do those coupons work on clearance items? Seems to me I remember there being a condition on them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

wishmann said:


> eBay is giving 8% in eBay bucks until tomorrow, time to buy Glycines even cheaper.


I must not be doing it right. I cannot see the 8% bucks promo mentioned anywhere. Maybe it shows at checkout?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> I must not be doing it right. I cannot see the 8% bucks promo mentioned anywhere. Maybe it shows at checkout?


No check your eBay messages. Only some people get it, usually if you spend a lot of money on there


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> You are way overestimating the manufacturing cost of these straps.





BrandonR said:


> Your COG assumption is about 10x too high...think $0.10 or less per strap.


I based my cost estimate on facts. What are you basing your assumptions on? I have received quotes from many manufacturers in China for these products. No factory sells a nato for 10 cents per unit. Even the ones of terrible quality cost more than that.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

theague said:


> I based my cost estimate on facts. What are you basing your assumptions on? I have received quotes from many manufacturers in China for these products. No factory sells a nato for 10 cents per unit. Even the ones of terrible quality cost more than that.


I suspect it's because you're getting quotes for a "westerner" , they know you'll be reselling the straps for much more, so they know you can afford paying a higher price, it will probably be different if a local Chinese is buying in bulk.

The fact remains, these straps sell for 99 cents shipped from Chinese sellers, which obviously covers all their cost even including a profit !

INFANTRY Military Army Fabric Buckle Nylon Wrist Watch Band Strap 18/20/22mm | eBay


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

City74 said:


> No check your eBay messages. Only some people get it, usually if you spend a lot of money on there


Nope, already checked messages. Nothing there. Guess I'd better start spending! :-d


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

thechin said:


> I suspect it's because you're getting quotes for a "westerner" , they know you'll be reselling the straps for much more, so they know you can afford paying a higher price, it will probably be different if a local Chinese is buying in bulk.
> 
> The fact remains, these straps sell for 99 cents shipped from Chinese sellers, which obviously covers all their cost even including a profit !
> 
> INFANTRY Military Army Fabric Buckle Nylon Wrist Watch Band Strap 18/20/22mm | eBay


I was not discussing the $1 straps that come direct from China in my original post. I was discussing a sale on Amazon.com that was shared in this thread. When buying from a 'westerner' my estimates are correct.

If you want to discuss it further PM me as I don't want to clog up the Deals thread.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

theague said:


> I don't know what the percentage is for Amazon fees


16-20% of the gross sale.

That said, the COGS must be lower than $4 ($1 a piece).


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Quicksilver said:


> Do those coupons work on clearance items? Seems to me I remember there being a condition on them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking more closely I see it's not a unique code: 150XMAS16

Doubt it stacks and clearance stuff will already be priced too low for it to matter. Guess we'll have to see what crazy/accidental sales they have in store. Maybe Christmas will come early this year instead. =P


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys, as always beware of falling into the Black Friday trap, Watches on sale for better price weeks before black Friday. Bought the watch on the right last week for $85.99 after using a $10 coupon code. All of a sudden I get an email today saying as a loyal customer they are offering me their lowest price on their Bulova watches. Lol. Their "lowest" price is $14 more than what I spent last week.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

ssmug said:


> Boy, this thread has gotten expensive for me, but thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> View attachment 9925218



$10 off $25 w/ promo code HARVEST10 = not valid
15% off when you text SAVE24 to 56457 = expired
10% off instant cart discount Harvest15 current
20% off w/ promo code JEWEL20 expired

Order Summary
Subtotal: $412.50

 Kohl's Cash & Promos:  - $61.88
Apply

 Shipping:  FREE

Estimated Tax: $21.04

Total: $371.66

Purchase Earnings 









Kohl's Cash

$70.00

Only $49.38to next $10 Kohls Cash










Yes2You Rewards

351 Potential Pts

Only 49 potential pointsto next reward!

Best I could do as of 3:19pm 11-14=16


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> Nope, already checked messages. Nothing there. Guess I'd better start spending! :-d


And make sure you're signed up for the eBay Bucks program and opted into receiving promotional email.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

ninja123 said:


> How to pronounce quondam?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Condom of course!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

platinumEX said:


> And make sure you're signed up for the eBay Bucks program and opted into receiving promotional email.


Changed my preferences: Promotional email. Thanks!


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

Edox Les Bemonts on ebay for $470. 
https://goo.gl/89kjZx


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Guys, as always beware of falling into the Black Friday trap, Watches on sale for better price weeks before black Friday. Bought the watch on the right last week for $85.99 after using a $10 coupon code. All of a sudden I get an email today saying as a loyal customer they are offering me their lowest price on their Bulova watches. Lol. Their "lowest" price is $14 more than what I spent last week.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Agreed! The next week or so might be the best you'll see, if last year was any indication. There will always a few great deals on BF though.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-00 Men's Watch , watches

A Certina Auto at 269$ with coupon - SDPODIUM269 on Ashford - Me thinks great deal (broke from other expenses this month, so have to pass). Enjoy everyone.

As always with all Ashford deals, delete everything after the pid in the URL, if it doesn't work


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The AN looks great. The day and date both snap change at exactly midnight. I'm usually happy if they change within 5-10 minutes of midnight.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

theague said:


> I based my cost estimate on facts. What are you basing your assumptions on? I have received quotes from many manufacturers in China for these products. No factory sells a nato for 10 cents per unit. Even the ones of terrible quality cost more than that.


My assumption is based on the fact that my company (not related to watches) does mid-6 figures in revenue a year on Amazon.

Just a quick search on Alibaba shows prices as low as $0.08 based on design/quantity. If you build relationships and have folks on the ground working with factories in China, expect that price to potentially be lower.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...60055557142.html?spm=a2700.7724838.0.0.vXZbp3


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The AN looks great. The day and date both snap change at exactly midnight. I'm usually happy if they change within 5-10 minutes of midnight.
> 
> View attachment 9927386


That is truly a thing of beauty - classy...how much did that set you back?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ended up purchasing the Glycine Combat Iguana quartz for $105 (offered $100, they countered at $105). She told me it's a 1 week special only. Hell of a deal on a Swiss made Glycine w/ sapphire crystal and a swiss quartz. I like the watch. Love the price.

Also, as someone else posted, the Certina DS podium on sale for $269 on Ashford w/ coupon is the lowest I've seen a Certina auto sell for. If I hadn't already bought so many watches I'd be all over this deal. Might be stackable with cashback making it even slicker.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's been awhile since I checked Ashford's Clearance section, and they've added quite a few nice watches in there with 20% off even their sale prices with the code 'CLEAR20'

A lot of Hamiltons caught my eye:

Khaki Navy Sub automatic, H78615985, $380 after coupon code - $357.20 after Be Frugal or Giving Assistant rebate. That's $175 better than any other price I see out there:

Clearance Sale watches









Hamilton Pulsomatic, H52585339, $399 after coupon code, $375 after rebate. That's $320 better than the next-best price I could find. I like these more in concept than I probably would on the wrist -- an automatic-powered digital display is just cool! The ones with the silver and rose gold bezel can be had for about $40-$50 more in the same clearance sale, still hundreds less than others.

Hamilton Pulsomatic H52585339 Men's Watch , watches

















Hamilton Linwood automatic chronograph, H18516731, $600 with coupon code, $564 with rebate. More than $400 less than I can find it for elsewhere (!) Valjoux 7750 movement.

Hamilton Linwood H18516731 Watch , watches









Khaki Navy Sub automatic chronograph, H78716983, $680 with coupon code, $639.20 with rebate.
Excluding display models, this is $735 less than the next-best price I see. They have the black dial version on black rubber for the same price, too.

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78716983 Men's Watch , watches









Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer automatic chronograph, H76416155, $760 with coupon code; $714.40 with rebate. This beats the next-best price I can find by $450, and is about $150 less than pre-owned models on sale now.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76416155 Men's Watch , watches









There's actually many more Hammies, Raymond Weils, JeanRichard etc. that all look like really good deals. Worthwhile to go to ashford.com and click the Clearance tab.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

horonewbie said:


> That is truly a thing of beauty - classy...how much did that set you back?


About $500.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Amuthini said:


> Glycine Airman Base 22 in all variants on Massdrop for 699.99, if you still want to go through the Gooroo that should at least give you a reference point to make your best offers.


I'm so tempted 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Or this 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the lowest you can get with the gooroo?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> What's the lowest you can get with the gooroo?


 No clue what the gooroo even is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm so tempted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i bet that watchgooroo on ebay would go for $600. they usually will take up to 40% off of their buy it now price, and this one is on the site now.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is still available from watchgooroo as well. i am partial to the purist, i have my airman 18 on right now, and am loving it.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> No clue what the gooroo even is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


an ebay retailer - most believe he is an AD for Glycine. Search this thread for many recent deals with Make an Offer - most are able to get deals done with a 40% discount of asking price.

watchgooroo on eBay


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

heavyjumbo said:


> an ebay retailer - most believe he is an AD for Glycine. Search this thread for many recent deals with Make an Offer - most are able to get deals done with a 40% discount of asking price.
> 
> watchgooroo on eBay


I got a blue 42mm combat sub, the one with rubber strap, gold hands and crown, for $425..I know it's a bit on the high side but I liked that one a lot and it's still cheaper even compared to used one. I got the watch with warranty card stamped with AD stamp so I assume she is an AD.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

tylehman said:


> i bet that watchgooroo on ebay would go for $600. they usually will take up to 40% off of their buy it now price, and this one is on the site now.


I would say this ^ is more than likely. I was offered a white dial base 22 for $600, but passed since I had spent all my funds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> I got a blue 42mm combat sub, the one with rubber strap, gold hands and crown, for $425..I know it's a bit on the high side but I liked that one a lot and it's still cheaper even compared to used one. I got the watch with warranty card stamped with AD stamp so I assume she is an AD.


I sold one of those on bracelet earlier this year for $625 with AD warranty......you got a good price

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

If those Pulsomatics weren't weird rectangular shapes I would have one on the way. I love the idea of a digital without a battery.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Just a note on the Airman Base 22 Watches: Purist version is a true 24hr watch VS. the GMT version only the gmt hand is 24hr while the hour hand is 12hr

If my memory serves me correct I remember others stating they got them in the $630-700 range


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> Excellent. I've been wanting to try one of these.


If you do get the Bulova Curv I would be very interested in your thoughts on it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> I've known other members to recommend creationwatches.com


Be sure to checkout via Paypal, because they'll straight out ignore you if anything goes south with your purchase. And when you dispute via Paypal to get their attention, they'll fight it to get your money.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Browsing the gooroo deals:
Mondaine Stop2Go with jumping hour hand - 2 left @ $250 Mondaine Men&apos;s Stop2go Exceptional Silicon Band Black Watch A512.30358.64SPB | eBay


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Glycine Incursore - $440 with best offer option. Seems like a nice Tudor Ranger affordable if you can handle the larger case Glycine Men&apos;s 3922.19PL.LB7BF Incursore III Automatic Black Dial Brown Leather | eBay
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ELwAAOSwo4pYHJln/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

thechin said:


> I suspect it's because you're getting quotes for a "westerner" , they know you'll be reselling the straps for much more, so they know you can afford paying a higher price, it will probably be different if a local Chinese is buying in bulk.


I've been buying wholesale and retailing for at least 10 years now, and I can tell you with full confidence that wholesale sellers have _absolutely no interest _in the buyer's background as long they get paid. They simply have giant warehouses/factories filled with unsold stock and idle manpower that needs to be converted into money as quick as and as large as possible. As long as you can pay their designed price, you're as good as any buyer.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope Gemnation drops the Alpina star timer chronograph pilots again around $375 like last time this year. I drug me feet for weeks on that deal and missed out. The non Chrono big date with the sub 6 o'clock dial is around the $460 mark, so there is hope!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

helmetless stig said:


> Edox Les Bemonts on ebay for $470.
> https://goo.gl/89kjZx
> 
> View attachment 9926762


I've never thought I'd see a beautiful open-heart watch. Elegant size too. Would've snagged it but I can't justify the +$400 price.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Just received my Glycine Airman 18 Sphair from watchguroo today. No warranty card. no paperwork at all in the box. Watch was loose inside the box but luckily no damage.

Although its small i'm pretty happy with the watch


----------



## noerror (Jun 11, 2015)

Good price for a swiss made automatic dress watch

Ashford has *Certina Men's DS Podium Automatic Watch w/ Leather Strap (C001-407-16-037-00) for $451.75 - $182.75 w/ coupon code SDPODIUM269 = $269. Shipping is free.*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Barry S said:


> And this X-Patrol for $758 with AFFXPATROL758.
> 
> Also Befrugal-worthy.
> 
> ...


This one's back up with the same coupon code.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ninja123 said:


> How to pronounce quondam?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


The word itself is Latin. But unfortunately my first thought was that sounds Chinese (Where many of the parts are probably sourced from). The name makes think of an Ali watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Try 100XMAS16 for £100 off a £500 spend. Also you should sign up to their emails as they regularly send out details of their offers, such as at the moment they also have 30% off white dial Tridents for example.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

CWS has a bunch of their Oris Aquis on bracelet or strap for under $900 (a few at $800)
which is a pretty good deal as most times they are over $1000. That grey dial/orange marker one is especially nice looking

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/oris.html?p=2


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's been awhile since I checked Ashford's Clearance section, and they've added quite a few nice watches in there with 20% off even their sale prices with the code 'CLEAR20'
> 
> A lot of Hamiltons caught my eye:
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, what is, where can I find, the rebate for the Pulsomatic? Thanks!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Victorinox grand date chronograph for $219.99. It's over $400 most places.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's been awhile since I checked Ashford's Clearance section, and they've added quite a few nice watches in there with 20% off even their sale prices with the code 'CLEAR20'
> 
> A lot of Hamiltons caught my eye:
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, what is, where can I find, the rebate for the Pulsomatic? Thanks!


----------



## filcord (Sep 12, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Victorinox grand date chronograph for $219.99. It's over $400 most places.
> 
> JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


Boy that is still a lot for a fugly watch


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

studiompd said:


> Glycine Incursore - $440 with best offer option. Seems like a nice Tudor Ranger affordable if you can handle the larger case Glycine Men&apos;s 3922.19PL.LB7BF Incursore III Automatic Black Dial Brown Leather | eBay
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ELwAAOSwo4pYHJln/s-l1600.jpg


Nice watch ruined by the date window.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

What size is that model? Looks perfectly sized for your wrist (lugs poking at both edges of your wrist). Do you really go much larger?



garf666 said:


> Just received my Glycine Airman 18 Sphair from watchguroo today. No warranty card. no paperwork at all in the box. Watch was loose inside the box but luckily no damage.
> 
> Although its small i'm pretty happy with the watch
> 
> View attachment 9929874


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

filcord said:


> Boy that is still a lot for a fugly watch


Yeah, it's not the prettiest. But the operation of it is pretty cool.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/victorinox-swiss-army-chrono-classic-1100th-watch-hands-on/



NYAndrew said:


> Nice watch ruined by the date window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


I'd give this one a pass. They took the effort to have the date window vertically aligned instead of angled.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> I hope Gemnation drops the Alpina star timer chronograph pilots again around $375 like last time this year. I drug me feet for weeks on that deal and missed out. The non Chrono big date with the sub 6 o'clock dial is around the $460 mark, so there is hope!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Do you mean quartz or automatic version?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Nice watch ruined by the date window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


I disagree. Anywhere else and it loads up the weight or cuts out markers.

Plus, more and more designers are using the angled date to keep everything from looking boring and similar to other models.

I was shocked by how Alpina is doing it, but it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> an ebay retailer - most believe he is an AD for Glycine. Search this thread for many recent deals with Make an Offer - most are able to get deals done with a 40% discount of asking price.
> 
> watchgooroo on eBay


Dumb question. How do you wade through 500+ listings to find all 1 brand, or is that part of the 'hunt'? Thank you.
Regards,
Ed


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Dumb question. How do you wade through 500+ listings to find all 1 brand, or is that part of the 'hunt'? Thank you.
> Regards,
> Ed


Search "glycine" when you're in gooroo's listings.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> Search "glycine" when you're in gooroo's listings.


Or, click "Watches in the category listing on the left side of the screen (under "filter" if you're on mobile), then you'll get more filtering options available. One of them is "brand" (which will show up on the left side of the screen, or again in the filter menu if you're on mobile) click "see all" and select "Glycine."


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Search "glycine" when you're in gooroo's listings.





Perdendosi said:


> Or, click "Watches in the category listing on the left side of the screen (under "filter" if you're on mobile), then you'll get more filtering options available. One of them is "brand" (which will show up on the left side of the screen, or again in the filter menu if you're on mobile) click "see all" and select "Glycine."


Thank you both.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> If those Pulsomatics weren't weird rectangular shapes I would have one on the way. I love the idea of a digital without a battery.


The pulsematic got my interest too. But after doing some research into it, I'll pass. The rotor recharges an internal battery ala Seiko Kinetic, and this battery will need eventual replacement. The negative lcd display also reduces legibility.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uatu said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what is, where can I find, the rebate for the Pulsomatic? Thanks!


Go to BeFrugal.com and register there if you aren't already. (There are other rebate sites too, eBates.com; givingassistant.org. But generally speaking, Be Frugal offers better rebates and is a known commodity here.)

Then, while signed in at Be Frugal, search for Ashford and click through to the Ashford store. This must be done through the Be Frugal site.

Shop as you normally would at Ashford. Using coupon codes as you normally would. (In theory, if a coupon code for Ashford isn't listed at Be Frugal, the rebate might not go through. But in practice, I've always gotten my rebates, even when using store-accepted coupon codes not listed at Be Frugal.)

Within a couple of days, at the Be Frugal site, you'll see your refund from Ashford listed as pending. It may take about 90 days to ultimately get it, as they don't pay out quickly to avoid scammers who get a rebate and then return the watch.


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

massdrop has the seiko sarb065 "cocktail time" for $379. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I've never thought I'd see a beautiful open-heart watch. Elegant size too. Would've snagged it but I can't justify the +$400 price.


I guess you could always make an offer. Doesn't suit my style but I thought it looked like a good deal.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

City74 said:


> CWS has a bunch of their Oris Aquis on bracelet or strap for under $900 (a few at $800)
> which is a pretty good deal as most times they are over $1000. That grey dial/orange marker one is especially nice looking
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/oris.html?p=2


Wow that site is almost a straight copy of the Jomashop website. Are they affiliated?

Any trouble purchasing from CWS?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

The seller that had the $650 super kontikis has some pricing that may be of interest. I picked up a padi turtle for 265 (all gone now).

You can get a SUN065 for 373, which I think is about 80 less than the lowest price. They have a ton if watches I don't know the market price for. Someone may be able to find a deal or two. They seem to have identical watches listed at different prices, so not sure they know the market value either.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172401238672


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I scored two Hamilton's from them during their huge blowout a couple of months ago without any incident. Wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.



phcollard said:


> Wow that site is almost a straight copy of the Jomashop website. Are they affiliated?
> 
> Any trouble purchasing from CWS?


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

appleb said:


> The pulsematic got my interest too. But after doing some research into it, I'll pass. The rotor recharges an internal battery ala Seiko Kinetic, and this battery will need eventual replacement. The negative lcd display also reduces legibility.


I love mine, although yes the legibility is not good in low light, zero in the dark - I would have thought they would come up with a way to deal with that. Not a fan of the black case though.

Re. battery - solar powered watches will need the battery replacing at some point, automatic/manual wind watches will require a major service at some point, it's just a cost of ownership. Shouldn't be a reason to dismiss them i.m.o.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

watchnut69 said:


> I love mine, although yes the legibility is not good in low light, zero in the dark - I would have thought they would come up with a way to deal with that. Not a fan of the black case though.
> 
> Re. battery - solar powered watches will need the battery replacing at some point, automatic/manual wind watches will require a major service at some point, it's just a cost of ownership. Shouldn't be a reason to dismiss them i.m.o.


It doesn't have a backlight?


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

garf666 said:


> Just received my Glycine Airman 18 Sphair from watchguroo today. No warranty card. no paperwork at all in the box. Watch was loose inside the box but luckily no damage.
> 
> Although its small i'm pretty happy with the watch
> 
> View attachment 9929874


It's a cool watch. Congrats! One question... Do you remember if the ad said that it comes with factory warranty?

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't know if anybody has posted this one recently: Bulova Accu-Swiss Calibrator 62B171 $245 +8% eBay Bucks ($19.60), plus it had a $5 off certificate in the shopping cart. Brings the price down to $220.40. That is by far the best price I've seen on the Bulova Calibrator.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B171 Accu Swiss Calibrator Leather Band Watch | eBay


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

dumpweed said:


> Do you mean quartz or automatic version?


Quartz

Alpina star timer big date blue dial with white sub dial

Gem nation deal of the day $349

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Alpina-Startimer-Pilot-Big-Date-AL-280NS4S6B-40798.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

zippotone said:


> It's a cool watch. Congrats! One question... Do you remember if the ad said that it comes with factory warranty?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


Contacted them and they say they will mail a warranty card and user manual.
They ad said it comes with international warranty


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

studiompd said:


> appreciate that, any UK coupons out there?


Try 100XMAS16 for £100 off a £500 spend. Also you should sign up to their emails as they regularly send out details of their offers, such as at the moment they also have 30% off white dial Tridents for example.

(I posted this before but forgot to quote the relevant post)


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Just saying, Watchgooroo doesn't sell only Glycine. There are a lot of Bulova, Porsche Design, Mondaine, and even a few Tissot watches in their store.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

This seems like a decent deal....at least in Canada!
Citizen BM8470-11E - a couple of versions for $125CAN.. https://www.amazon.ca/Citizen-BM847...6?s=watch&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1479239973&sr=1-6








Good reviews and looks very good on a bracelet:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-me-citizen-bm8470-11x-3291250.html


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

garf666 said:


> Contacted them and they say they will mail a warranty card and user manual.
> They ad said it comes with international warranty


Thanks. I'm about to pull the trigger now..

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

sobwanhoser said:


> This seems like a decent deal....at least in Canada!
> Citizen BM8470-11E - a couple of versions for $125CAN.. https://www.amazon.ca/Citizen-BM847...6?s=watch&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1479239973&sr=1-6
> View attachment 9934330
> 
> ...


Those are good watches. I have two of the black strap versions in my BOB bags in my vehicles.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Glycine Incursore - $440 with best offer option. Seems like a nice Tudor Ranger affordable if you can handle the larger case


I like mine, although 44mm is my max. I don't know how guys are wearing the 46 and 48mm Glycines.


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Makara having a refurbished sale on the Octopus. Although the ad indicates they are still blemished so maybe should have been labeled something else? Anyway $395 down from $549 for the bronze or stainless on a design I really liked.

Octopus Refurbished - Makara Watches


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just returned from TJ Maxx with a great deal on an Italian Brera Supersportivo Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602. I did not know about Brera watches until I saw someone post about a super deal he had gotten on another Brera watch at TJ Maxx. This watch boasts a Swiss-made Ronda 5040 B quartz movement with 6 jewels. The crystal is sapphire with 16 multifaceted cuts around the square dial. The case is gunmetal finished 316L stainless. Water resistance is only 50 meters, but this is not a diver's watch so I wouldn't be wearing it to swim. It has a natural rubber band that wears very comfortably. Stores like Saks and Bloomingdales are selling this watch for the list price of $995.00. The lowest price I have found elsewhere on the Net is $840 from a Japanese company through Amazon. I bought it at TJ Maxx for $159.99! This is a well-built watch with meticulous detailing. They had another Brera watch, the Eterna Chrono, for less money but it did not appeal to me as much as this more unusual square watch with a multifaceted sapphire crystal. I am posting a few quick cell phone pictures below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 9875002
> ...


Hey thanks for posting this, I know it's old but I happened to see this one just the other day and picked it up too because I remembered reading your post. It kind of reminds me a bit of Monaco. Really liking it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> I hope Gemnation drops the Alpina star timer chronograph pilots again around $375 like last time this year. I drug me feet for weeks on that deal and missed out. The non Chrono big date with the sub 6 o'clock dial is around the $460 mark, so there is hope!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


actually 349 on gemnation today with blue dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

heavyjumbo said:


> an ebay retailer - most believe he is an AD for Glycine. Search this thread for many recent deals with Make an Offer - most are able to get deals done with a 40% discount of asking price.
> 
> watchgooroo on eBay





tylehman said:


> this is still available from watchgooroo as well. i am partial to the purist, i have my airman 18 on right now, and am loving it.





EA-Sport said:


> What's the lowest you can get with the gooroo?





kirkryanm said:


> I would say this ^ is more than likely. I was offered a white dial base 22 for $600, but passed since I had spent all my funds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that Watchgoroo dude solid?
good post sale service in case of issues?
New watches?

warranty?


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I had been eyeing this watch under under several different brand names for about $ 400. I found this brand has the same features spec but for far less. If you want to put on a bracelet I will put on the Chinese Super Engineer for $22 delivered and then the whole deal is still under $250 for a Swiss movements watch.

Men&apos;s automatic wristwatch Quondam 6427 | eBay

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/quondam-diver-6427-vs-davosa-argonaytic-same-quality-734476.html

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the bracelet that I already own but wanted to post the link to help other save $.

20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Strap Straight End Metal Bracelet Wrist Watch Band | eBay


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

congrats, that's a nice color! what's the size?

So I take it you were expecting papers/warranty? advertised with?



garf666 said:


> Just received my Glycine Airman 18 Sphair from watchguroo today. No warranty card. no paperwork at all in the box. Watch was loose inside the box but luckily no damage.
> 
> Although its small i'm pretty happy with the watch
> 
> View attachment 9929874


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

with all the trouble his customers seem to have experienced, I am not sure why anyone would want to order from him.
I was reading one of the WUS thread and I'd personally stay away... he won't answer customers yet he finds time to put out new watches every 2 weeks or send emails to sell stuff...



Floydboy said:


> Makara having a refurbished sale on the Octopus. Although the ad indicates they are still blemished so maybe should have been labeled something else? Anyway $395 down from $549 for the bronze or stainless on a design I really liked.
> 
> Octopus Refurbished - Makara Watches


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

zippotone said:


> It's a cool watch. Congrats! One question... Do you remember if the ad said that it comes with factory warranty?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


it should the text says "Glycine Authorized Dealer! Factory Warranty!" if it is not there i am sure watchgooroo will get it straightened out.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> is that Watchgoroo dude solid?
> good post sale service in case of issues?
> New watches?
> 
> warranty?


yes to all.
.... but maybe not a dude ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tylehman said:


> yes to all.
> .... but maybe not a dude ;-)


:lol: thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Got the Glycine combat sub from gooroo-- I think someone asked if the hands match the trim, and they do... not sure if you can tell in the pic. I still like this watch better on a dark strap- but the flashy white isn't as bad as I thought in person.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not seeing this on their site.

Link?

Thank you!



Jeep99dad said:


> actually 349 on gemnation today with blue dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Not seeing this on their site.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Thank you!


You can get cash back too
http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html

$349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

got my glycine combat 6 from watchgooroo and didn't like it, asked for a return, and they said no problem, watch came new in box, and seemed perfect


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

PSA:

Watchgooroo is NOT a dude.

Watchgooroo is run by a woman.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Strmwatch said:


> PSA:
> 
> Watchgooroo is NOT a dude.
> 
> Watchgooroo is run by a woman.


Does it really matter? What if they are transgender, changing sexual orientation every other day?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

duplicate


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> PSA:
> 
> Watchgooroo is NOT a dude.
> 
> Watchgooroo is run by a woman.


There's a woman that sometimes replies to eBay messages. There's also a guy that sometimes replies. I'm sure they're both just employees of GSD Global...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Does it really matter? What if they are transgender, changing sexual orientation every other day?


Thisis hardly the place for this discussion, but I don't think you know how transgender works.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you for providing the link; however, that's not an Alpina star timer chronograph.



Jeep99dad said:


> You can get cash back too
> Alpina Startimer Pilot Big Date Men's Watch Model: AL-280NS4S6B
> 
> $349
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Thank you for providing the link; however, that's not an Alpina star timer chronograph.


Thanks 









I did notice. 

I wasn't referring to the chrono version. Sorry. Was commenting on his Startimer non chrono statement at $460. His last sentence. 
Beautiful watch tho. I'd buy it if I didn't already have three Alpinas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Great prices on Revue Thommen at Touch of Modern. Some nice looking 7750 watches.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

steve12345 said:


> I had been eyeing this watch under under several different brand names for about $ 400. I found this brand has the same features spec but for far less. If you want to put on a bracelet I will put on the Chinese Super Engineer for $22 delivered and then the whole deal is still under $250 for a Swiss movements watch.
> 
> Men&apos;s automatic wristwatch Quondam 6427 | eBay
> 
> ...


How's the quality of the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

10-4



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

steve12345 said:


> I had been eyeing this watch under under several different brand names for about $ 400. I found this brand has the same features spec but for far less. If you want to put on a bracelet I will put on the Chinese Super Engineer for $22 delivered and then the whole deal is still under $250 for a Swiss movements watch.
> 
> Men&apos;s automatic wristwatch Quondam 6427 | eBay
> 
> ...





petalz said:


> How's the quality of the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Would like to know too. If its on par with Strapcode, could be quite a savings!


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> is that Watchgoroo dude solid?
> good post sale service in case of issues?
> New watches?
> 
> warranty?


Mine could (should) have been more securely packaged, but I haven't had any issues with the watch.

Also, I think someone brought the issue to his/her attention, and since packaging has improved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kirkryanm said:


> Mine could (should) have been more securely packaged, but I haven't had any issues with the watch.
> 
> Also, I think someone brought the issue to his/her attention, and since packaging has improved.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good feedback. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Great prices on Revue Thommen at Touch of Modern. Some nice looking 7750 watches.


Cheaper than even last year. $260 hand wind swiss autos; the chronos are a few bucks cheaper than their last sale. So tempting!


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Got the Glycine combat sub from gooroo-- I think someone asked if the hands match the trim, and they do... not sure if you can tell in the pic. I still like this watch better on a dark strap- but the flashy white isn't as bad as I thought in person.
> 
> View attachment 9935514


Beautiful. Is the gold, rose gold colored or yellow gold colored?

I swear I can't tell from these pics. Thank you


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> ... I think someone asked if the hands match the trim, and they do...


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> It doesn't have a backlight?


Nope


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

deleted


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Does it really matter? What if they are transgender, changing sexual orientation every other day?


The thought of watchgoroo dressing as a man in weekdays and a woman in weekend made me chuckle. Now that's a character to behold.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> PSA:
> 
> Watchgooroo is NOT a dude.
> 
> Watchgooroo is run by a woman.


Thanks for the crucial info. Now I feel safer buying from her, because you know, women are more honest and straightforward.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

justin86 said:


> I like mine, although 44mm is my max. I don't know how guys are wearing the 46 and 48mm Glycines.
> View attachment 9934658


I've got this model with the brown face - 44 mm. The brown is so dark it can be black. It's an awesome watch.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good feedback. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pleasure! Let me know if you pick one up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Great prices on Revue Thommen at Touch of Modern. Some nice looking 7750 watches.


Oh man. The blue Airspeed chrono, or the cream one? 🤔


----------



## DrWatch (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like Mercer has a 30% off sale going atm. I guess its just for in stock stuff, but still pretty interesting.

Was drawn in by the pic -


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Cheaper than even last year. $260 hand wind swiss autos; the chronos are a few bucks cheaper than their last sale. So tempting!


I got confused by the name "REVUE THOMMEN AIR SPEED XL MANUAL WIND", it's actually automatic.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am old to the site, new to posting.
I have picked up a couple watches really recently, 
The Orient(orange) on Amazon for $105
The Glycine Combat 7 $300
The Combat Iguana $100
Timex Ameritus watch $20.00
and about 6 of these Akkribos AK528BK watches I have been using as nice little gifts for the ladies [direct4all] has them, $10.05

This should give some low ballpark accepted offers to WATCHGOOROO 
but dont piss her off I am paying for the IGUANA in the morning so I dont want her pooing in it before shipping.
I have the combat 7 stainless for about a week and I LOVE IT, the band is light but the design is really nice, sapphire glass(pay attention to those model numbers) and it came with stamped card and paperwork but was loose in the Glycine box, no issue though.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ki6h said:


> Warning regarding Watcheszon : Watcheszon.com took payment for a watch on October 22nd, and sent an email saying the order was in process. This is untrue; nothing was in process, they just kept the money. It turns out they never mailed any watch, and Watcheszon remained totally uncommunicative until I wrote toward the end of the delivery window asking for tracking information. Only after my inquiry, 3 weeks later, did Watcheszon reply to say they had no tracking info because they'd NEVER SENT A WATCH. Their excuse was that they'd listed the watch in error (which is not a justification for keeping the payment in silence.) They asked if I wanted a refund or to apply the money they had taken in bad faith to another watch. I asked for a refund ... more silence ... five days later, after I'd let them know a PayPal dispute would be filed, Watcheszon finally refunded the money. In October I put a link from their site here (and took advantage of one of their fake bargains) and it was a mistake because Watcheszon.com promoted a deal they never had, and would have kept the payment had I not complained. Sorry for that.


I am not the only member here who agreed to pay their asking price on Ebay, then received a letter from them saying they're sorry but made a pricing error and if I really wanted the watch. a watch that they said was in "short supply" I need to quickly agree to pay a $10 invoice they were sending me. It wouldn't have seemed nearly as bad had another member here not recieved the same letter/scam on a different purchase, on a different watch. I told them it was 'ransom/bait. They also had me jumping through hoops to return a grossly defective Seiko SNZH57 that arrived in a shabby Seiko box, the watch itself on a stained Seiko pillow. They wrote me a lame excuse. I'm still waiting to receive the money I paid them for that, as well as for the shipping costs.

Ironically, they say they also sell high end watches like Rolex in as different market capacity, but believe me, I am not looking at that any closer. Their oddly high approval ratings on Ebay and Amazon must be baked somehow----it just doesn't add up. Even in their sub par English thru translation letters, their sniffy attitude came through. Sketchy outfit alright. I read where one member says he had 3 smooth transactions with them, but I'm leery for sure.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Stan from Deep Blue/Air Blue just posted this in the Pilot's and Military watch forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/air-blue-watches-holiday-sale-3762970.html


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

studiompd said:


> Would like to know too. If its on par with Strapcode, could be quite a savings!


There is a good thread on the "Chinese Super Engineer" under affordable. I own one. The difference is the links are 4.0 mm instead of 4.5 mm. The end link is split pin attached but all the other links are screw in. The sides of the links are semi polished but the tops and bottoms are brushed. The clasp rattles as the "safety pin is to long". I easily replaced mine $ 4.5 with another clasp and resolved the issue. I am very happy with mine. Pics and side by side in the above thread. The Lug hole are 2.0 mm and not 2.5 mm like the strap code.

I paid $ 24 for the 24 mm delivered to my home. The End links are not cured and flat. This works perfect for shrouded or endlinks that are no curved.


----------



## gremlin-kin (Jan 19, 2015)

Pursuit is going out of business, selling inventory for $35/piece on Indiegogo


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Citizen Promaster Diver at Jomashop for 149. Camel has it lowest at $169 (which is right now)

http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Interesting... Sapphire crystal, swiss Ronda quartz movement, clean design for $35? I don't think I've ever seen a watch with a swiss quartz and sapphire crystal sell for $35. Very nice deal!



gremlin-kin said:


> Pursuit is going out of business, selling inventory for $35/piece on Indiegogo


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thanks for the crucial info. Now I feel safer buying from her, because you know, *women are more honest and straightforward*.


until you marry them


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

steve12345 said:


> There is a good thread on the "Chinese Super Engineer" under affordable. I own one. The difference is the links are 4.0 mm instead of 4.5 mm. The end link is split pin attached but all the other links are screw in. The sides of the links are semi polished but the tops and bottoms are brushed. The clasp rattles as the "safety pin is to long". I easily replaced mine $ 4.5 with another clasp and resolved the issue. I am very happy with mine. Pics and side by side in the above thread. The Lug hole are 2.0 mm and not 2.5 mm like the strap code.
> 
> I paid $ 24 for the 24 mm delivered to my home. The End links are not cured and flat. This works perfect for shrouded or endlinks that are no curved.


Thanks for the info and the lead to the thread!


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

This was down around $120 about a year and a half ago at JCPenney's.



bc4393 said:


> Citizen Promaster Diver at Jomashop for 149. Camel has it lowest at $169 (which is right now)
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html
> 
> View attachment 9937402


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I know it's not for everyone, but the white/stainless Bulova Tellaro is now under $400.

The blue one I got about a month ago for $410 is running like a champ. I would only by these on Prime or Amazon just because there are isolated reports of bad ones (including the first one I got) which have odd problems.

But for a driving or business casual watch 7750 chrono, these still seem like crazy good deals, particularly for someone like me who wanted to take the plunge with an entry-level Swiss chrono. The accuracy is nearly dead on... sometimes it will pick up or lose 5 seconds a day, but you can pretty much get it back by positional variation.

The blue ones are climbing up past $450, black ones can also be had for under $400. I don't know what the visibility would be like for the white ones; that could be their achilles heel, and scratches could be the problem for the black ones.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Osteoman said:


> Beautiful. Is the gold, rose gold colored or yellow gold colored?
> 
> I swear I can't tell from these pics. Thank you


In my world it's like a darker yellow gold, not rose.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I read where one member says he had 3 smooth transactions with them, but I'm leery for sure.


Hi Robangel,yes that was me. I don't think that their ratings are baked, if out of 1.000 transactions 995 go smooth it would be logical to have those ratings. From your report (as well as the others) it seems they don't handle very well those 5 transactions that didn't go well. I did save however about $50 on each Seiko watch I bought from them when compared to the next best price.


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

There is the SARB Cocktail time on Massdrop for cheap !


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Would like to know too. If its on par with Strapcode, could be quite a savings!


Check out this thread. Not the same quality as SC, but quality none the less and cheaper.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/chinese-super-engineer-3503138.html


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

justin86 said:


> I like mine, although 44mm is my max. I don't know how guys are wearing the 46 and 48mm Glycines.
> View attachment 9934658


Man I may have to purchase one of these. What size is you wrist, it wear nicely on you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

G550 said:


> Man I may have to purchase one of these. What size is you wrist, it wear nicely on you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wears well on my 7 inch wrist, but I wouldn't want it any bigger.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tag Formula One Automatic (WAZ2113.BA0875) for $858, which is about $200 less than other grey market dealers:

TAG HEUER MEN'S FORMULA 1 41MM STEEL BRACELET AUTOMATIC WATCH WAZ2113.BA0875


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Amazon has a Lightning Deal coming up on a the Laco 1925 Augsburg Flieger with the Miyota movement. It is currently listed at $280, which is cheaper than it has been in a while. Some of us were able to snag this in February at $235 after using a President's Day coupon. I suspect this deal might take it down to that price range.

I'm honestly thinking of picking up another. Mine mysteriously went missing a few weeks ago. I suspect it has something to do with the three-foot-tall watch loving tyrant that runs my house. Even though I have a suspect, I still don't have any leads on its location.

Borrowed Rakuten Image


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> In my world it's like a darker yellow gold, not rose.


Thank you.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-thommen-28dba184-eaba-4ab2-bccc-6fdeb558a8ce

Revue Thommen 24 hr sale @ ToM.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

garf666 said:


> until you marry them


Yeah. Then they become even more honest and straightforward.

"You're watching football again?!?! Didn't they just play last week."

"How do you not remember my friend Jill. She was the one with the pink and purple bride's maid dresses at her wedding."

"You've been wearing that same pair of jeans and hoodie for three days straight now."


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sobertram said:


> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...-thommen-28dba184-eaba-4ab2-bccc-6fdeb558a8ce
> 
> Revue Thommen 24 hr sale @ ToM.


This one is really nice










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one is really nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outside my spending range, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumpweed said:


> I got confused by the name "REVUE THOMMEN AIR SPEED XL MANUAL WIND", it's actually automatic.


I am pretty sure that TOM got this wrong on their listing. It is a mechanical, handwind movement.

In fact, a lot of their listings are wrong... They have the Diver 17571.6137 as being WR to 30 meters, when in fact it's WR to 30 BAR. They say it's 14mm thick, when it's actually 17 mm thick (like the other divers that are exactly the same, but with different colors on their sale).

I'm tempted on many of these watches, but you have to be careful that you're sure you know what you're getting


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Timex web store "Private sale 30% off plus free shipping" with promo code PRIVATESALE through 11/19. Ho hum, but good for the 38mm Waterbury TW2P84400, hard to find in the USA and now showing in stock.

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=669199&d=1478020359[/IMG]]The Waterbury - Timex US


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Germanox said:


> There is the SARB Cocktail time on Massdrop for cheap !


Get it.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I got the Bulova Curv Chrono from the Macy's sale, and have to say it is stranger in person than I expected. I like the overall look and feel, but not sure about the lug design, which I think makes the watch wear larger than it needs to. My wrist is 7" or so.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Skeptical said:


> I got the Bulova Curv Chrono from the Macy's sale, and have to say it is stranger in person than I expected. I like the overall look and feel, but not sure about the lug design, which I think makes the watch wear larger than it needs to. My wrist is 7" or so.


Bulova switched to solid case backs on their automatic watches and puts display backs on quartz watches. o|o|o|


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I also purchased the same Curv watch from Kohl's recently. Did not impress me at all and returned it soon after.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Bulova switched to solid case backs on their automatic watches and puts display backs on quartz watches. o|o|o|


for me, as a SATCOM/Electronics tech, that might be interesting to look at. For a very short time.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Bulova switched to solid case backs on their automatic watches and puts display backs on quartz watches. o|o|o|


Multi-jeweled, curved, high-frequency quartz movement, I say "Why not?".

98A155 and 96A186 are the Curv models that interest me the most.

Bulova 98A155 Men's Curv Chronograph Watch | Bulova

Bulova 96A186 Men's Curv Chronograph Watch | Bulova


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This titanium Oris is $989.99. Add something cheap to put it over $1000 and use code FALLTW125 for $125 off. Add 10% cash back, and it's under $790.

Oris 0174376647154-0782675-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Titan Automatic Titanium Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Cageym said:


> for me, as a SATCOM/Electronics tech, that might be interesting to look at. For a very short time.


Who let you in here? I thought we were supposed to keep all the SATCOM geeks in the basement. ;-)

(I'm still technically a SATCOM geek, but I haven't done it in a long time.)


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This titanium Oris is $989.99. Add something cheap to put it over $1000 and use code FALLTW125 for $125 off. Add 10% cash back, and it's under $790.
> 
> Oris 0174376647154-0782675-SD Watches,Men's Aquis Titan Automatic Titanium Black Dial Titanium, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


I got same watch in store display in titanium and it's not good, too much scratches


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> I got the Bulova Curv Chrono from the Macy's sale, and have to say it is stranger in person than I expected. I like the overall look and feel, but not sure about the lug design, which I think makes the watch wear larger than it needs to. My wrist is 7" or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love mine. Got the rose gold version for 400. I have a 7.5 wrist and it looks great. The titanium is beautiful and the rose gold dial accentuates it perfectly.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Cageym said:


> for me, as a SATCOM/Electronics tech, that might be interesting to look at. For a very short time.





RidingDonkeys said:


> Who let you in here? I thought we were supposed to keep all the SATCOM geeks in the basement. ;-)
> 
> (I'm still technically a SATCOM geek, but I haven't done it in a long time.)


...I talked on SATCOM for a couple hours last week, and that's longer than I'd want to look at the exposition caseback of that Bullova.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Bulova switched to solid case backs on their automatic watches and puts display backs on quartz watches. o|o|o|


Yes. This. Another reason I don't get the Curv (besides the curved-movement-because-why-not? and not-feeling-it aesthetics.) I understand that the display back gives you something to show curious friends when they ask what's so special about the watch, but there's nothing remotely aesthetically pleasing about it. More than anything, it reminds me that the original Accutrons DID have an electronic movement that was worth looking at. I like Bulova and the Precisionist-family of movements (wearing one now) but how much R&D went into putting a slight curvature into a chronograph movement that doesn't look like it will wear any more comfortably? Curv fanatics/owners, feel free to enlighten me here.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Londo Mollari said:


> Timex web store "Private sale 30% off plus free shipping" with promo code PRIVATESALE through 11/19. Ho hum, but good for the 38mm Waterbury TW2P84400, hard to find in the USA and now showing in stock.
> 
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=669199&d=1478020359[/IMG]]The Waterbury - Timex US


Thanks for this. Pushed me over the edge to finally ordering a waterbury

The Waterbury Chronograph - Timex US


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amazon has the Bulova Moon watch with bracelet for $359 with no tax and free shipping (see other sellers). That's nearly 50% off.

Kohls might have a better deal if the right coupons show up. They will also have $15 Kohls Cash for every $50 spent on Black Friday.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01D2S3KF8/


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

The watchbuys sale that someone posted a few days ago is live. I really don't know German watches well enough to comment on the deals. The Sinn offerings I looked at were good, not great.

Like New in Box (LNIB) Watch Sale


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

City74 said:


> In other news...I just got an email from WatchBuys that they are having a LNIB sale on Wed Nov 16th at 2pm EST. These are watches that are displays etc. You also have full return rights so really not taking much of a chance. They had some crazy prices on SINN and FORTIS brands last sale. I still kick myself I didn't buy they NOMOS I wanted. Anyways, here is a link.
> 
> Like New in Box (LNIB) Watch Sale


Sale is live. Some good prices, but out of mt price range at the moment...

Still, I'm sorely tempted

Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum - LNIB


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

kyfra said:


> The watchbuys sale that someone posted a few days ago is live. I really don't know German watches well enough to comment on the deals. The Sinn offerings I looked at were good, not great.
> 
> Like New in Box (LNIB) Watch Sale


I thought about the MeisterSinger for a second until I saw it was 52mm. Somebody else bought it though.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

kyfra said:


> The watchbuys sale that someone posted a few days ago is live. I really don't know German watches well enough to comment on the deals. The Sinn offerings I looked at were good, not great.
> 
> Like New in Box (LNIB) Watch Sale


The 2 Sinns I am after aren't on sale. Saves me a few grand and more Black Friday money


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> I got the Bulova Curv Chrono from the Macy's sale, and have to say it is stranger in person than I expected. I like the overall look and feel, but not sure about the lug design, which I think makes the watch wear larger than it needs to. My wrist is 7" or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

Another one from Massdrop, this time they have a Victorinox Chronograph Classic XLS MT, from what I've seen the price they are asking isn't all that much more than the movement.


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Like New in Box (LNIB) Watch Sale

Had a few watches in my cart and decided - one click away from finalizing my order - to not get any.

Kinda regretting it now.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

gremlin-kin said:


> Pursuit is going out of business, selling inventory for $35/piece on Indiegogo


35 bucks for a Ronda quartz watch which looks good / minimalist. Can't beat it...beam me up scotty.

Ok...let me correct the price its 35 CAD which works out to somewhere south of 30$ with currency charges. Damn good deal.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Skeptical said:


> I got the Bulova Curv Chrono from the Macy's sale, and have to say it is stranger in person than I expected. I like the overall look and feel, but not sure about the lug design, which I think makes the watch wear larger than it needs to. My wrist is 7" or so.


When the Curv's first came out, I tried out this exact same model and I agree that the lugs make the watch uncomfortably larger than it needs to be. It fit not so good on my 6.75 wrist. The other curv models fit a bit better... but just barely.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

kyfra said:


> The watchbuys sale that someone posted a few days ago is live. I really don't know German watches well enough to comment on the deals. The Sinn offerings I looked at were good, not great.
> 
> Like New in Box (LNIB) Watch Sale


The Fortises look pretty well priced.

Edit: The Sinn 358 sapphire seems good too.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Bulova switched to solid case backs on their automatic watches and puts display backs on quartz watches. o|o|o|


I love it. Just look at the finish on that quartz. Spartan, yet beautiful. Wish more companies put good and great finishes on their quartz watches -- and offered them with exhibition case backs.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL550...79329575&sr=8-1&keywords=alpina+alpiner+4+gmt

alpina alpiner 4 GMT back up for sale at $694 with 1 left in stock....

so that's the deal for this post and here is my issue I'm dealing with. I bought two of those, 1 through befrugal and 1 through eBates hoping to get cash back on one of them. I'm keeping the one with eBates cash back and sent back the other the day after I received it with the pre-paid ups label from amazon. Got a disturbing email today that the package was received with the paperwork for the return I had in the box but the watch itself was not returned and my return was not accepted. I immediately called amazon and told them the package was weighed and inspected at ups and the watch was definitely in the box. After a few minutes the lady said that would be really unfair if you sent the watch for us not to accept the return so I'll make sure you get the refund by Sunday. I'm relieved that I'm not out the money, thankful for amazons CS, but still upset. I call UPS, the store knew exactly who I was and watches the film of me in store and of the package and verified everything on their end that the package shipped as dropped off and asked me to call corporate to make a claim.

I have been checking this watch constantly to make sure it doesn't drop lower in price before I wear my watch. Last night the cheapest silver dial was $1550 and lux time did not have this watch listed. Just a minute ago I checked and the lux time listing I just linked is back up at $694 with 1 watch in stock..... that has to be my watch which amazon claimed was not received and originally was not going to refund me for. I don't know if this is a goof on amazon or lux time but I am now 99% sure they did receive that watch and I am getting my refund so all should be fine at the end of the day. Thanks for all the deals you all post!


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Skeptical said:


> I got the Bulova Curv Chrono from the Macy's sale, and have to say it is stranger in person than I expected. I like the overall look and feel, but not sure about the lug design, which I think makes the watch wear larger than it needs to. My wrist is 7" or so.


Tried in on at a Macy's last month, and honestly, it works great with my wrist. I'll end up buying one either at year's end or early next year after the family divvies up bonuses and profits. Looking forward to it.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL550...79329575&sr=8-1&keywords=alpina+alpiner+4+gmt
> 
> alpina alpiner 4 GMT back up for sale at $694 with 1 left in stock....
> 
> ...


Thanks that watch is coming my way. Couldn't resist with free returns. Not sure if 44mm will be too big for my 7.25 inch wrist but will give it a shot.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova Accutron II chronograph with their 262 kHz quartz movement, Model 96B237, $119.70 at Area Trend. It's $109.53 after Be Frugal rebate. That seems to be $50-$60 better than others.

https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Cageym said:


> Another one from Massdrop, this time they have a Victorinox Chronograph Classic XLS MT, from what I've seen the price they are asking isn't all that much more than the movement.


What's the deal with this site, I tried to enter with my FaKebook log-in and then I still couldn't see a price or ordering screen, how much they want for this Victorinox after all ?


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> What's the deal with this site, I tried to enter with my FaKebook log-in and then I still couldn't see a price or ordering screen, how much they want for this Victorinox after all ?


$299.99 usd


Sevenmack said:


> Tried in on at a Macy's last month, and honestly, it works great with my wrist. I'll end up buying one either at year's end or early next year after the family divvies up bonuses and profits. Looking forward to it.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Thanks that watch is coming my way. Couldn't resist with free returns. Not sure if 44mm will be too big for my 7.25 inch wrist but will give it a shot.


Yup I picked this up a few weeks ago. Great price with cashback for an awesome deal. Plus returns through Amazon are good until February so plenty of time to see if a better deal comes along (the wait to wear it is going to kill me).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> Tried in on at a Macy's last month, and honestly, it works great with my wrist. I'll end up buying one either at year's end or early next year after the family divvies up bonuses and profits. Looking forward to it.


Yeah its a nice watch but it is 44mm which for me is fine. It's a beautiful watch and unique.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

the5rivers said:


> Yup I picked this up a few weeks ago. Great price with cashback for an awesome deal. Plus returns through Amazon are good until February so plenty of time to see if a better deal comes along (the wait to wear it is going to kill me).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Didn't go through CB site since didn't want to lose out on the deal. The fact that there was no tax was nice too. Will be getting 5% back via credit card though. Where did you get the CB?


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> Didn't go through CB site since didn't want to lose out on the deal. The fact that there was no tax was nice too. Will be getting 5% back via credit card though. Where did you get the CB?


Eb.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

That Laco flieger is live on Amazon lightning deal now for $203 before tax.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Originally Posted by dumpweed: I got confused by the name "REVUE THOMMEN AIR SPEED XL MANUAL WIND", it's actually automatic.



Perdendosi said:


> I am pretty sure that TOM got this wrong on their listing. It is a mechanical, handwind movement.


So is it manual wind or automatic?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

boze said:


> That Laco flieger is live on Amazon lightning deal now for $203 before tax.


Oh oh wow that's hard to resist


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

boze said:


> That Laco flieger is live on Amazon lightning deal now for $203 before tax.


That's a good price indeed but this model has the cheap Miyota 8215 that doesn't hack, is the B-type also on sale (too lazy to check myself )


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

thechin said:


> What's the deal with this site, I tried to enter with my FaKebook log-in and then I still couldn't see a price or ordering screen, how much they want for this Victorinox after all ?


I think they want your email before they'll show you the price.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

techchallenger said:


> Originally Posted by dumpweed: I got confused by the name "REVUE THOMMEN AIR SPEED XL MANUAL WIND", it's actually automatic.
> 
> So is it manual wind or automatic?


----------



## friendofpugs (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazon has some good prices on some of the Casio ProTreks tonight - this for $299, which is a great price according to the 3Xcamels.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks. Think this one's for me.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Germanox said:
> 
> 
> > There is the SARB Cocktail time on Massdrop for cheap !
> ...


Is $379.99 about as low as it gets for the Cocktail Time?


----------



## ScottmanZ (Feb 25, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Is $379.99 about as low as it gets for the Cocktail Time?


Good price. Usually hovers around $400 or so.


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Is $379.99 about as low as it gets for the Cocktail Time?


I just went back and checked my CC history......Last time they did this drop it was about $360 with shipping. So not the lowest, but still a good price......


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Keyzard said:


> I just went back and checked my CC history......Last time they did this drop it was about $360 with shipping. So not the lowest, but still a good price......


The Yen has moved up 20% in the last year

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Is $379.99 about as low as it gets for the Cocktail Time?


I've seen it slightly lower. That price, however, is significantly lower than the $435 I paid last year,and lower than the $413 price at Amazon.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Bulova Accutron II chronograph with their 262 kHz quartz movement, Model 96B237, $119.70 at Area Trend. It's $109.53 after Be Frugal rebate. That seems to be $50-$60 better than others.
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/bulova-96b237-watch-1681940140.aspx


Out of stock already. I was drooling on my keyboard...


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Received my JeanRichard Aeroscope Chrono from Ashford this evening. First off, I love the watch, itself. It was VERY well packaged and my doubts about the size of the watch on my 7" wrist have been mostly relieved.

Unfortunately I did not receive a user manual/booklet (assume I should have) and the 30 min register doesn't reset exactly back to zero.

Hopefully not a big deal to take care of!

RMK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Only if it's quartz.



kirkryanm said:


> Received my JeanRichard Aeroscope Chrono from Ashford this evening. First off, I love the watch, itself. It was VERY well packaged and my doubts about the size of the watch on my 7" wrist have been mostly relieved.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not receive a user manual/booklet (assume I should have) and the 30 min register doesn't reset exactly back to zero.
> *Hopefully not a big deal to take care of! *
> ...


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Only if it's quartz.


Thanks.. That's what I thought, but oh well. Hopefully Ashford is accommodating. Very nice watch though - Incredibly lightweight as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

This Edox is still up: https://goo.gl/Yrw5zg


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen Retro Ana-Digi Temperature Classic, model JG2002-53W. $122. Beats Duty Free Island by $25.

Get funky.

https://www.onedigitals.com/product...rature-classic-jg2002-53w-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

Citizen Men's BM6060-57F Eco-Drive Titanium Bracelet Watch on Amazon for $101.59 right now. Lowest ever on Amazon per the Camels and about $18 lower than anyplace else I've seen it.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Is $379.99 about as low as it gets for the Cocktail Time?


I have set my eyes on this lovely watch for quite some time, it comes up occasionally on ebay in like-new condition for around $300 and change.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Keyzard said:


> I just went back and checked my CC history......Last time they did this drop it was about $360 with shipping. So not the lowest, but still a good price......


Thanks everyone, I went ahead and joined the drop. I've been lusting over this watch for months now. Can't wait!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

I have a problem with an Asian merchant at the moment and I would very much appreciate your feedback.

20 days ago I purchased a Seiko and shipped it to my forwarding service address in USA, then shipped it back to me in Saudi Arabia. Yesterday I received the package but the watch is dead. The seconds hand does not move even with manual winding. There isn't even a ticking sound inside.

When I notified the seller, he asked me to ship it back to send me a new one, except it will locally cost $40 [minimum] to ship back to him in Singapore.

Now, do I have the right to demand compensation for shipping charges from Saudi Arabia? Note that when the watch arrived in USA, my forwarding company took a photo of it and the seconds hand was stuck in the same location it's stuck at right now, meaning that it was dead on arrival in USA.

The seller offered me a free NATO strap as compensation after I explained that it'd be costly to ship back and asked him if he can get me a _return shipping _label.

I really want to keep it in good faith because the seller seems communicative, so I need to know if I'm within my rights to demand a shipping fee compensation knowing that I used a shipping forwarding service to get the watch.

Thanks guys.

Note: The seller does offer free international shipping.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

That edox and about 5 others, were in the low $300 earlier this year. Just can't remember where but I'll see if i bookmarked it


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I can only assume the seller does not ship/deal with customers in your country and you knew it (hence your use of a forwarding service) so it seems clear there is no basis to request compensation of the difference between what it would cost to ship back from the US versus from your location. I can only assume it would be higher to ship from your current location.

The seller dos not ship to your country, he has not built those costs (direct costs as well as covering shipping issues like yours) or indirect costs of dealing with customs, additional insurance, etc. into his pricing model.



shmaiz3r said:


> I have a problem with an Asian merchant at the moment and I would very much appreciate your feedback.
> 
> 20 days ago I purchased a Seiko and shipped it to my forwarding service address in USA, then shipped it back to me in Saudi Arabia. Yesterday I received the package but the watch is dead. The seconds hand does not move even with manual winding. There isn't even a ticking sound inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I have a problem with an Asian merchant at the moment and I would very much appreciate your feedback.
> 
> 20 days ago I purchased a Seiko and shipped it to my forwarding service address in USA, then shipped it back to me in Saudi Arabia. Yesterday I received the package but the watch is dead. The seconds hand does not move even with manual winding. There isn't even a ticking sound inside.
> 
> ...


If that fails and you used paypal, you may be able to claim (some of) the return shipping cost through them. I recently made such a claim.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

I wouldn't think you would be entitled to the costs that you incurr since it was not part of the original deal and it was something they had no control over and was your decision to move it to a location where shipping is more expensive. The cost from the usa should be reimbursed.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Relojes said:


> I can only assume the seller does not ship/deal with customers in your country and you knew it (hence your use of a forwarding service) so it seems clear there is no basis to request compensation of the difference between what it would cost to ship back from the US versus from your location. I can only assume it would be higher to ship from your current location.
> 
> The seller dos not ship to your country, he has not built those costs (direct costs as well as covering shipping issues like yours) or indirect costs of dealing with customs, additional insurance, etc. into his pricing model.


Thanks a lot Relojes. Actually the seller does ship internationally for free. I merely forwarded the package because I thought it'd be safer with my other USA purchased items merged into a big package. [Jeans/Speakers/etc]

Small watch packages sometimes get gutted and stolen in our customs. It's a nightmare.

Thanks again.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> I wouldn't think you would be entitled to the costs that you incurr since it was not part of the original deal and it was something they had no control over and was your decision to move it to a location where shipping is more expensive. The cost from the usa should be reimbursed.


I agree that forwarding it to a another country was not part of the seller's plan, but the watch arrived broken in its original destination in USA, and the seller offers international shipping for free.

I personally don't see the difference if I shipped it to me directly and found it broken... However, I don't know where I stand legally if I'm to ask for shipping back compensation.

Thanks Canyon55!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> The Yen has moved up 20% in the last year
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah but this recent bump came right after the election in the states with a possible business-friendly result. It'll be interesting what happens come the January inauguration but I don't see it dipping below where it was a month ago. That was a rough time for JDM watch buyers.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Thanks everyone, I went ahead and joined the drop. I've been lusting over this watch for months now. Can't wait!


You will not be sorry. I love mine. You will love yours too.


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> That edox and about 5 others, were in the low $300 earlier this year. Just can't remember where but I'll see if i bookmarked it


I'm curious to see where you saw that price because $470 is the lowest I've ever seen that edox.

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> Received my JeanRichard Aeroscope Chrono from Ashford this evening. First off, I love the watch, itself. It was VERY well packaged and my doubts about the size of the watch on my 7" wrist have been mostly relieved.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not receive a user manual/booklet (assume I should have) and the 30 min register doesn't reset exactly back to zero.
> 
> ...


Here's mine that landed today.









Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

ericheng said:


> Here's mine that landed today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Lucky for you - Yours looks to be in great order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How is the lume on the Jean Richard? I've been curious about them but that easily scratchable bezel is a turn off for me.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> How is the lume on the Jean Richard? I've been curious about them but that easily scratchable bezel is a turn off for me.


I already wrapped mine back up the box for return/exchange. Once my new one arrives I'll charge and take a picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> How is the lume on the Jean Richard? I've been curious about them but that easily scratchable bezel is a turn off for me.












L-R. Bulova moonwatch. JR Aeroscope. Seiko Mini Snow monster.

All given roughly the same amount of charge from a Maglite LED torch.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I agree that forwarding it to a another country was not part of the seller's plan, but the watch arrived broken in its original destination in USA, and the seller offers international shipping for free.
> 
> I personally don't see the difference if I shipped it to me directly and found it broken... However, I don't know where I stand legally if I'm to ask for shipping back compensation.
> 
> Thanks Canyon55!


I do the same with deliveries to Dubai from the US because Emirates post is very slow. From Singapore though I usually get it shipped direct as it will usually be by courier rather than Emirates post. 
Legally you have no comeback. They had no idea it was for onward forwarding to Saudi and therefore cannot be held responsible for the return charges unless they choose to accept them.

I did have the same situation with a US Grey market supplier and they kindly sent me a return label.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

ericheng said:


> L-R. Bulova moonwatch. JR Aeroscope. Seiko Mini Snow monster.
> 
> All given roughly the same amount of charge from a Maglite LED torch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I expected a better performance from JR. It's pretty dim

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah. Then they become even more honest and straightforward.
> 
> "You're watching football again?!?! Didn't they just play last week."
> 
> ...


and then you fall into the trap. "you mean the hot blonde with big...?"


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Not entirely sure if this is a good deal but Victorinox Quartz Chrono for $88 on the bay. Victorinox Swiss Army Original Chronograph Men&apos;s Quartz Watch 241534 | eBay


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

garf666 said:


> and then you fall into the trap. "you mean the hot blonde with big...?"


As a kid, I've witnessed my father dodge similar bullets my whole life, and winking at me every time he does it. Don't think I'll ever live up to that.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> I have a problem with an Asian merchant at the moment and I would very much appreciate your feedback.
> 
> 20 days ago I purchased a Seiko and shipped it to my forwarding service address in USA, then shipped it back to me in Saudi Arabia. Yesterday I received the package but the watch is dead. The seconds hand does not move even with manual winding. There isn't even a ticking sound inside.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, if you use a forwarder thats on you, and im not sure its very fair to expect it to be on him.
thats a risk you take when using forwarding services.
cheers


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

petalz said:


> I expected a better performance from JR. It's pretty dim
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a JR, and the lume is good, not great. Easy to read all night though.

If you are using a Seiko dive watch as your baseline for lume. Many brands will be disappointing to you. Seiko dive watches have some of the best if not the best lume in the industry, IMO.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

papa_E said:


> Not entirely sure if this is a good deal but Victorinox Quartz Chrono for $88 on the bay. Victorinox Swiss Army Original Chronograph Men&apos;s Quartz Watch 241534 | eBay


The case material is nylon fiber.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Techme said:


> The case material is nylon fiber.


very light weight watch, i owned this in the past


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

bjjkk said:


> I have a JR, and the lume is good, not great. Easy to read all night though.
> 
> If you are using a Seiko dive watch as your baseline for lume. Many brands will be disappointing to you. Seiko dive watches have some of the best if not the best lume in the industry, IMO.


I'm comparing with the bulova which is not much difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Pilot GMT, BJ7071-54E. $161 seems to beat all others.
I love sporty-looking watches like this.

https://www.onedigitals.com/product...lot-bj7071-54e-bj7070-57e-watch-new-with-tags


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has dropped the price on the 38mm Timex Weekender (Blue/Light Yellow Stripe) $23.61 + $5.59 Shipping.
Camel price check. Lime Green is $23.02 + $5.59 Shipping, there is a post on Ozbargain about it.









Also the 51mm Casio MTD-1079D-1AVCF Super Illuminator Diver Watch is $69.17 + $6.04 Shipping. 
Camel price check.









These both ship to Australia.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

petalz said:


> I expected a better performance from JR. It's pretty dim
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know of any Swiss watches that comes from luxury brands and have incredible lume. I think they consider it distracting and tacky. But, who knows?


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Pilot GMT, BJ7071-54E. $161 seems to beat all others.
> I love sporty-looking watches like this.
> 
> https://www.onedigitals.com/product...lot-bj7071-54e-bj7070-57e-watch-new-with-tags
> ...


I'm rather liking this although I've never heard of that website before.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I don't know of any Swiss watches that comes from luxury brands and have incredible lume. I think they consider it distracting and tacky. But, who knows?


Omega and oris both have great lume. As does tudor ......obviously my statement does not apply to every single model of these brands ....but i dont think a perception of tackiness is the problem




























Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Omega and oris both have great lume. As does tudor ......obviously my statement does not apply to every single model of these brands ....but i dont think a perception of tackiness is the problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on the Tudor Pelagos, but Oris and Omega don't have great lume. Oris' lume is pretty weak for dive watches.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Omega lume, in my experience, is excellent.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

looks like Long Island Watch are starting their black Friday sales early... some bargains in an email that has just landed in my inbox, Orient Symphony II for $87 for example
Watches and Affordable Quality Timepieces on Sale | Island Watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Omega lume, in my experience, is excellent.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


I guess for a Swiss watch I'd agree. I was not impressed with my 8500 PO at all. The lume would be useless actually diving.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cryptguard said:


> looks like Long Island Watch are starting their black Friday sales early... some bargains in an email that has just landed in my inbox, Orient Symphony II for $87 for example
> Watches and Affordable Quality Timepieces on Sale | Island Watch


The Techne Merlin Aviator for $99 looks good too:
http://www.longislandwatch.com/Techne_Merlin_245_023_Watch_p/245.023.htm


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Pilot 40mm (ref. AL-525B3S6) for $650:

ALPINA MEN&apos;S STARTIMER PILOT 40MM BLACK LEATHER BAND AUTOMATIC WATCH 525B3S6 | eBay


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Woot has a bunch of Timexes.

Timex Watches - Sellout.Woot

I have not checked on whether these are good prices or not.

(Shipping is $5 per order.)


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I guess for a Swiss watch I'd agree. I was not impressed with my 8500 PO at all. The lume would be useless actually diving.


Seriously, unless you work in a really dark place all day long, you really don't need much in the way of lume. Even if you are merely reading your watch at 3 a.m., you don't need much lume -- especially when all the digital clocks in the room are always on and ready. And if you are diving, you should be using a diving computer anyway because that's the proper tool.

Honestly, the lume on the Omega and the Oris are certainly fine, especially for most people's use. The lume on my Eterna KonTiki also does great for my purposes and for those of most people. Nice and bright and lasts until around 5 in the morning.

Of course, to each their own. But I occasionally am reminded that watch people have expectations that make little sense on any level.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Omega lume, in my experience, is excellent.





Robotaz said:


> I guess for a Swiss watch I'd agree. I was not impressed with my 8500 PO at all. The lume would be useless actually diving.


I'd call the lume on my Bond Seamaster decent. As for being useful diving, while I have gone diving with the Seamaster, lets be honest - no one is using a watch for serious diving anymore (except maybe - maybe - as a backup) - you use a dive computer. Every time. As a true tool for diving, dive watches have been passed over for decades. So I think the lume is irrelevant for that purpose.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I have a problem with an Asian merchant at the moment and I would very much appreciate your feedback.
> 
> 20 days ago I purchased a Seiko and shipped it to my forwarding service address in USA, then shipped it back to me in Saudi Arabia. Yesterday I received the package but the watch is dead. The seconds hand does not move even with manual winding. There isn't even a ticking sound inside.
> 
> ...


Do you know what the difference is between the cost of return shipping from the US and the cost of return shipping from Saudi Arabia? I think it is reasonable to expect them to pay return on a product that was delivered dead, but regardless of whether the would have shipped it to Saudi, they shipped it to the US, and i don't know that they should be held responsible to additional charges they could not have expected after they completed their side of the transaction (to put it another way, the contract between you was for the purchase of a watch and shipping to the US). A reasonable compromise might be to ask them to cover the same amount of shipping charges as would have been required form the US, and have you cover the difference.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Eterna airforce back for $299 at thewatchery:










https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....de=PBD339825&searchstring=eterna&obp=0*&ps=96


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> Of course, to each their own. But I occasionally am reminded that watch people have expectations that make little sense on any level.
> View attachment 9950018


Nice lume diatribe in the bargain thread.

Clearly your feelings are hurt since you have to insult people over watch lume.

Sorry for hurting your feelings little buddy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jaeva said:


> So I think the lume is irrelevant for that purpose.


Why is it relevant at all then?


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Nice lume diatribe in the bargain thread.
> 
> Clearly your feelings are hurt since you have to insult people over watch lume.
> 
> Sorry for hurting your feelings little buddy.


It is only an insult if you are unable to take criticism and contrasting opinions. People humble enough to accept criticism accept the differing opinions of others for what they are.

Let go of that bruised ego, dear child. It only hurts.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Sold Out [

QUOTE=thechin;35614874]Eterna airforce back for $299 at thewatchery:










https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....de=PBD339825&searchstring=eterna&obp=0*&ps=96[/QUOTE]


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Oris Diver 65 (both dials) at around $1000 +/- Available at Gemnation

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I went back a few pages and all I saw was a lume debate, can anyone let me know if this is a good price for Oris divers?

Watches at Gemnation.com

Thank you!!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

tiki5698 said:


> I went back a few pages and all I saw was a lume debate, can anyone let me know if this is a good price for Oris divers?
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> Thank you!!


Not bad bad but not great. I would really wait for Black Friday if buying any Oris


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll be returning my Alpina Alpiner GMT to Amazon shortly so there should be another listed soon at the $694 price. 

It's fantastic in every way but it wears pretty big. The dial/crystal including the rehaut and silver dial combination unfortunately makes it look huge on my small 6.75" wrists. 

When purchasing, go through ebates and not befrugal for cashback (befrugal didn't work for me).


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

They are sold out!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


thechin said:


> Eterna airforce back for $299 at thewatchery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Omega Lume????*

Not my pic but I have this watch and the lume is second to NONE!


wilfreb said:


> i don't know the secret but is amazing.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I agree on the Tudor Pelagos, but Oris and Omega don't have great lume. Oris' lume is pretty weak for dive watches.


I have to disagree with your assessment of Oris diver lume. I have an Aquis and the lume holds against any other divers I've seen (including luxury watches 3x or 4x the price).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

These seem to go for alot more in other places so I dont really know but. Im taking out the http to make it not a link

groupon.com/deals/gg-swiss-water-resistant-chronograph-watch?p=15&utm_source=channel_goods_im&utm_medium=email&division=denver&user=fa34f3efb5cda4c6c19a403f8c3743959e66c2a9a2989418e8fbdf2221969828&date=20161117&uu=86f72f42-247b-11e2-82c2-00259069d5fe&CID=US&tx=0&s=body&c=button&d=Goods-PN&utm_campaign=6a1b87b9-cb0c-4349-bb1f-979f011904d2_0_20161117


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry its a 
*Shield Haig Swiss Water-Resistant Chronograph Watch*


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The Watchery has a couple of Glycine Combat Chronographs for $719. FALLTW50 takes another $50 off.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

eljay said:


> The Watchery has a couple of Glycine Combat Chronographs for $719. FALLTW50 takes another $50 off.


I couldn't work out a deal on these with Senora Gooroo, but she did counter me at $650. I'm guessing there are a few more bucks that could be shaved off.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

beefyt said:


> I couldn't work out a deal on these with Senora Gooroo, but she did counter me at $650. I'm guessing there are a few more bucks that could be shaved off.


$600 was approved for me - but idk if there is any consistency, and I bought a few (too many). She did switcheroo from the black to the brown face color too - which was nice. I'd be inclined to go for watchgooroo over a gray 1-off display model if that's what it is, just because watchgooroos seem NIB.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mothyent said:


> Sorry its a
> *Shield Haig Swiss Water-Resistant Chronograph Watch*


"With water resistance up to 500 meters and helium-release valve, this handsome, features-packed chronograph watch is snorkling-friendly."

Good thing it will release the helium that gets trapped in the case after snorkling. ;-)

Sorry, I couldn't resist.

Carry on.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

beefyt said:


> I couldn't work out a deal on these with Senora Gooroo, but she did counter me at $650. I'm guessing there are a few more bucks that could be shaved off.


I believe it was posted as a deal for $599, buy-it-now, about a week ago.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Gemnation is blowing out last year's heritage reissue darling, the Oris Divers 65 (both models):
Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

thechin said:


> I believe it was posted as a deal for $599, buy-it-now, about a week ago.


I clearly haven't been paying enough attention to watchgooroo!


----------



## Durkano (Jul 20, 2014)

15 percent of Borealis store with code BLACKFRIDAY15% good until November 28th.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

MediumRB said:


> Gemnation is blowing out last year's heritage reissue darling, the Oris Divers 65 (both models):
> Watches at Gemnation.com


Seems like good prices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Durkano said:


> 15 percent of Borealis store with code BLACKFRIDAY15% good until November 28th.


Good time to pick up one of their rubber straps.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Seems like good prices!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$995 seems to be the regular price on Jomashop for the 40mm on canvas strap.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is here anybody who bought from JacobTime in last time? 
Bought a watch from them via PP and got nothing from them since - no tracking, no money back. Almost a week.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm not sure about this watch because it seems to be priced very high and is heavily discounted on Groupon. However, for anyone who is interested the Shield Haig Swiss Water-Resistant Chronograph Watch is available for $99.99 on Rue La La (https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...ition=2o5&deeplink=FALSE&campaignid=658619451)


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Soulspawn said:


> Seems like good prices!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And 7% CB with Befrugal.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> I have set my eyes on this lovely watch for quite some time, it comes up occasionally on ebay in like-new condition for around $300 and change.


From my perspective, seeing how the yen's been steadily getting stronger the last several months after being down for a while, I'd recommend getting it and any other JDM items now. If it goes down, say $10-15 in a few months, I think the enjoyment from having had been able to wear such an elegant, yet fun watch for those months, will far outstrip any angst one might feel for missing a chance to have nabbed it later on for less. Also, I think the price isn't that much higher on Amazon now and they deliver a lot faster. Time is money.

Yea, I wish I'd paid the current going price for my Alpiner GMT4 rather than the hundreds more I paid last summer, but I'm OK with it, because it's such a nice watch that I've enjoyed wearing. Plus, I still paid a great deal less---about 62% less than retail.

Treat yourself better! Life's has all kinds of risks and while you're here, financially and physically able, why not? If you're waiting for the next great cell phone, watch, car---a lot of things, you'll never get off the merry go round. There's always gonna be a better mousetrap and a faster pussy cat.

Life's uncertain---eat desert first! (I only wish my Mother had that saying on her refrigrator when I was still a kid instead of now)

Your friend,

The enabler/rationalizer...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Is here anybody who bought from JacobTime in last time?
> Bought a watch from them via PP and got nothing from them since - no tracking, no money back. Almost a week.


I've purchased from them twice; the last time was almost a year ago. For both purchases, the watches arrived in perfect working order. For the last purchase, I had to call customer service (my computer bombed during check-out and I wanted to make certain I wasn't billed twice). The representative on the telephone was very friendly and helpful.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

I have bought from them before and they have always taken care of any issues. Just e-mail their support and they will respond.



KirS124 said:


> Is here anybody who bought from JacobTime in last time?
> Bought a watch from them via PP and got nothing from them since - no tracking, no money back. Almost a week.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Surprised it's not posted yet, but Deep Blue has expanded their deals. They have a new, 10th Anniversary of DB automatic diver: 'The Master' for 40% off for one week with coupon MASTER. It specs out really good----ETA movement, super lume, thick AR sapphire, great looking, very adjustable bracelet, etc. Limited and numbered to a 1000 pieces. How the heck he still manages to get ETA movements, I dunno. I got their last year's flagship, the more retro style 'Deep Star' on sale and it sells today for more in used condition. It has the fine Miyota 9015 movement, which I find great, but the ETA probably has more appeal to most.

They also have some more good deals on their Air Blue pilot watches on leather bands, as well as really nice fitted steel bracelets on sale for them. I'm picky and the modern jet fighter and Air Blue motiff on the dial sort of turns me off, like the cartoonish shark on the otherwise fine Squale dive watches. But I'm sure a lot of guys would still dig them and a nice chrono pilot watch on a killer, solid bracelet in black or steel for under $200 is a steal. l told the owner Stan about my take on the motif and we agreed to disagree, but I've found Deep Blue a great company to deal with. They actually answer the phone, reply to letters and treat customers like they matter.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

RTea said:


> I'll be returning my Alpina Alpiner GMT to Amazon shortly so there should be another listed soon at the $694 price.
> 
> It's fantastic in every way but it wears pretty big. The dial/crystal including the rehaut and silver dial combination unfortunately makes it look huge on my small 6.75" wrists.
> 
> When purchasing, go through ebates and not befrugal for cashback (befrugal didn't work for me).


Aw that sucks man. It's a great deal with cb and looks great. Wish you could keep it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Ashford started posting some BF deals that look interesting. A few JRs and Davidoffs at attractive prices so far.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Redback said:


> Also the 51mm Casio MTD-1079D-1AVCF Super Illuminator Diver Watch is $69.17 + $6.04 Shipping.
> Camel price check.
> 
> View attachment 9947570
> ...


51mm? That's huge


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dumpweed said:


> 51mm? That's huge


Probably Lug to lug, more like 45mm bezel


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Agreed! Best deals that jumped out at me are the $225 Certina DS Podium auto (less with cashback site) and the Oris Big Crown auto watch on bracelet for $629!

Certina: Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-00 Men's Watch , watches









Oris: Oris Big Crown 01-733-7649-4033-MB Men's Watch , watches











RBLAINE said:


> Ashford started posting some BF deals that look interesting. A few JRs and Davidoffs at attractive prices so far.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

dumpweed said:


> 51mm? That's huge


Casio measures INCLUDING crown and all protuberances across the 9-3 direction. They're the only brand to do that.

The MTD-1079 is roughly the same size as the MDV-106, possibly slightly larger but no bigger than the AMW-320/330.









L-R Casio MDV-106, MTD-1080, same case as the 1079 but different bezel/dial and AMW-320


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Some nice deals on Deep Blue at Evine, only a few models though :

Shop Deep Blue Watches Online | Evine


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Nice lume diatribe in the bargain thread.
> 
> Clearly your feelings are hurt since you have to insult people over watch lume.
> 
> Sorry for hurting your feelings little buddy.


Methinks the lady doth protest too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

Certina DS 1 C006-407-11-031-99 His; Hers Watch Set , watches
Ashford has this his-and-hers set for $548.

Seems a very good price for a pair of nice looking watches. Could make an excellent joint Christmas or wedding anniversary gift.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Robangel said:


> Surprised it's not posted yet, but Deep Blue has expanded their deals. They have a new, 10th Anniversary of DB automatic diver: 'The Master' for 40% off for one week with coupon MASTER. It specs out really good----ETA movement, super lume, thick AR sapphire, great looking, very adjustable bracelet, etc. Limited and numbered to a 1000 pieces. How the heck he still manages to get ETA movements, I dunno. I got their last year's flagship, the more retro style 'Deep Star' on sale and it sells today for more in used condition. It has the fine Miyota 9015 movement, which I find great, but the ETA probably has more appeal to most.
> 
> They also have some more good deals on their Air Blue pilot watches on leather bands, as well as really nice fitted steel bracelets on sale for them. I'm picky and the modern jet fighter and Air Blue motiff on the dial sort of turns me off, like the cartoonish shark on the otherwise fine Squale dive watches. But I'm sure a lot of guys would still dig them and a nice chrono pilot watch on a killer, solid bracelet in black or steel for under $200 is a steal. l told the owner Stan about my take on the motif and we agreed to disagree, but I've found Deep Blue a great company to deal with. They actually answer the phone, reply to letters and treat customers like they matter.











This one looks pretty cool! And it comes down to under $500 once you use the discount code.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The Hamilton Frogman which is a watch I have always loved is on sale at Ashford for $499 as part of their Black Friday deals. That's a really good price, about half what it normally is. It it wasn't for the 43mm size it would be in my watch box

Black Friday watches


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I have a problem with an Asian merchant at the moment and I would very much appreciate your feedback.
> 
> 20 days ago I purchased a Seiko and shipped it to my forwarding service address in USA, then shipped it back to me in Saudi Arabia. Yesterday I received the package but the watch is dead. The seconds hand does not move even with manual winding. There isn't even a ticking sound inside.
> 
> ...


Update to whoever is interested:

I emailed the seller telling him that helping with shipping back fees by a partial refund with any value he sees fit, would be very much appreciated. Praised him for being responsive and helpful and expressed that it was a good buying experience regardless of the dead watch and I shall be doing more business with him.

He refunded $15 out of the $40.

Gotta admit, the blame is on me for forwarding the shipment in the first place. Seller still helped, so kudos to him.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

If someone bought the Glycine Combat Chrono (either from the gooroo or from the watchery), please post pics of it when it arrives.

I like the design of it, but I am afraid it is too heavy and thick, due to the valjoux 7750 movement. Thanks.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> New Ashford Code: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Just a question, do you work for Ashford? All of your posts seem to specifically be promoting their offers.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

shmaiz3r said:


> Update to whoever is interested:
> 
> I emailed the seller telling him that helping with shipping back fees by a partial refund with any value he sees fit, would be very much appreciated. Praised him for being responsive and helpful and expressed that it was a good buying experience regardless of the dead watch and I shall be doing more business with him.
> 
> ...


Did you try slapping the watch dial down into the palm of your hand? Sometimes that will get "stuck" Seiko autos started. Worked for me on a stuck Turtle and it has been running great ever since.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Terrascope at $599 and GMT on bracelet at $749 are great deals. Extrabux looks like the best cashback option at 8%.



RBLAINE said:


> Ashford started posting some BF deals that look interesting. A few JRs and Davidoffs at attractive prices so far.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just a question, do you work for Ashford? All of your posts seem to specifically be promoting their offers.


I think this might explain his peculiar postings


fulltimekiller86 said:


> Hi, newbie here
> I am the owner of discount code collection website LalalaX - Discount Code Picker Malaysia and i just added Ashford discount code section into my website.
> If you guys want to buy watches from Ashford, feel free to browse (LalalaX - Discount Code Picker Malaysia) and pick the best discount code to use, discount code is updated every few hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Did you try slapping the watch dial down into the palm of your hand? Sometimes that will get "stuck" Seiko autos started. Worked for me on a stuck Turtle and it has been running great ever since.


Maybe your trick will work, but honestly I wouldn't like to keep a watch with a questionable movement. I can't have doubts. Also, it would spoil that _new watch fixation _and I'd end up buying more new watches, lol.
Let's just say NOT fixing this defective new watch would keep things simple for me. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Just a question, do you work for Ashford? All of your posts seem to specifically be promoting their offers.


If they worked for Ashford the post wouldn't have those formatting issues that keep me from looking at it.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

kyfra said:


> Terrascope at $599 and GMT on bracelet at $749 are great deals. Extrabux looks like the best cashback option at 8%.


I bit on the GMT at $749 - a $50 Amex offer I had so $699 + cashback. This takes a small chunk out of my Explorer II fund, but I had been eyeing up the Terrascope GMT for awhile. I would have liked to try the rubbergator strap, but the bracelet looks very nice.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Gemnation has some nice deals on the new Oris Diver Sixty Five (the version with circular indexes). The bracelet version is about 400 cheaper than Jomashop, for example. Price on old models is identical to other websites.










Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kyfra said:


> Terrascope at $599 and GMT on bracelet at $749 are great deals. Extrabux looks like the best cashback option at 8%.


Pics please

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Pics please
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Just go to Ashford and click the huge Black Friday banner at the top...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Maranez Watches is having a 20% off sale, starting today and ending December 24.

MARANEZ


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

It will be fun to watch this thread be updated every few minutes starting today and all the way through Thanksgiving and beyond til Christmas.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Did you try slapping the watch dial down into the palm of your hand? Sometimes that will get "stuck" Seiko autos started. Worked for me on a stuck Turtle and it has been running great ever since.


When my daughter was born, her breathing was very labored. The Doc gave her a hard slap on the back like you're suggestion.

She's run like a top since!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

First class watches in the U.K. have a 15% code that's working on some nice Muhle Glasshutes and a few other brands if it helps anyone !!

Code is discount11 !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

On the fence considering the Terrascope GMT. I checked with Ashford and they will only ship to Canada with UPS...huge brokerage fees will result. I have a US address I can ship to, but will likely not be able to pick up the watch within the returns window. For any outside-the-USA customers who have dealt with Ashford in the past...have you ever had an issue with a watch that you received outside the returns window? I gather that you then must ship the watch to them at your expense and it would fall under their 2-year warranty?

For all the JR Terrascope owners out there: Are there any issues fitting aftermarket straps to this case? The bracelet is specified as being 8 inches...anyone with 7.75-8" wrists have any issues with fit?

Thanks everyone...I hate that the deals are starting so soon. You never know if something "better" will come along on Black Friday proper!


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> On the fence considering the Terrascope GMT. I checked with Ashford and they will only ship to Canada with UPS...huge brokerage fees will result...


Not sure about this since they use UPS Express which includes Entry Preparation Charges.

https://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html

Best to call them, I'm almost 100% sure there won't be any brokerage fee, just duties/taxes.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

For Modders out there, Invicta 8926 with a NH35 if the details are to be believed, $56 with code INVICTA20 from WOW.

Men's Pro Diver Auto Stainless Steel Charcoal Dial Black Bezel | World of Watches


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Terrascope, Aquascope, Aeroscope all have a funky lug width. 25mm I think, so you'll have to get a little creative with aftermarket straps.



audiolab1 said:


> On the fence considering the Terrascope GMT. I checked with Ashford and they will only ship to Canada with UPS...huge brokerage fees will result. I have a US address I can ship to, but will likely not be able to pick up the watch within the returns window. For any outside-the-USA customers who have dealt with Ashford in the past...have you ever had an issue with a watch that you received outside the returns window? I gather that you then must ship the watch to them at your expense and it would fall under their 2-year warranty?
> 
> For all the JR Terrascope owners out there: Are there any issues fitting aftermarket straps to this case? The bracelet is specified as being 8 inches...anyone with 7.75-8" wrists have any issues with fit?
> 
> Thanks everyone...I hate that the deals are starting so soon. You never know if something "better" will come along on Black Friday proper!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation Daily Deal is gaw-jus:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

bocbass said:


> For Modders out there, Invicta 8926 with a NH35 if the details are to be believed, $56 with code INVICTA20 from WOW.
> 
> Men's Pro Diver Auto Stainless Steel Charcoal Dial Black Bezel | World of Watches


 Thanks for this. HOpefully the 8926ob drops to that price.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 43mm ref. WAY2012.BA0927 for $1075, about $400 less than other grey market dealers:

TAG HEUER MEN&apos;S AQUARACER 43MM STEEL BRACELET AUTOMATIC WATCH WAY2012.BA0927 | eBay


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

A deal for lovers of the huge watches (50mm)....Aragon 2 for 1:
https://www.aragonwatch.com/48_HOUR_BLACK_FRIDAY_SALE_s/348.htm

*THIS FRIDAY: Get a FREE *_Blue 50mm Divemaster T-100 Tritium Automatic_* with the purchase of Enforcer 8040.N Swiss Chronograph.

*


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> Maybe your trick will work, but honestly I wouldn't like to keep a watch with a questionable movement. I can't have doubts. Also, it would spoil that _new watch fixation _and I'd end up buying more new watches, lol.
> Let's just say NOT fixing this defective new watch would keep things simple for me. Thanks for the suggestion though.


Besides, anybody who'd dare slap a "stuck Turtle" obviously is a bit off....If only the Prevent Cruelty to Animals Association people knew....I mean--the poor Turtle's already having movement problems!


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation Daily Deal is gaw-jus:
> 
> View attachment 9958674


For those of you who favor convenience, Lux Time has 3 of these on Amazon Prime with the usual conveniences for $870.30.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

A bunch of good deals on Frederique Constant at certifiedwatchstore.com, e.g. this FC-303B5B6 for $294:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...alog-display-swiss-automatic-black-watch.html


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Any word of a Christopher Ward sale coming for Black Friday?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> A bunch of good deals on Frederique Constant at certifiedwatchstore.com, e.g. this FC-303B5B6 for $294:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...alog-display-swiss-automatic-black-watch.html


Only $551 for a 7750 chronograph. Too bad it's not from a better brand.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Only $551 for a 7750 chronograph. Too bad it's not from a better brand.


I was under the impression that Frederique Constant is pretty highly regarded. Is that not the case?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nyonya said:


> I was under the impression that Frederique Constant is pretty highly regarded. Is that not the case?


If you want a brand new watch with a wrecked movement and extra loose parts.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

How much more do they charge for this model with the addition of those precious metal baubles, LOL?



RyanD said:


> If you want a brand new watch with a wrecked movement and extra loose parts.
> 
> View attachment 9960138


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

RyanD said:


> If you want a brand new watch with a wrecked movement and extra loose parts.


Surely any brand can have something get through QC. How did they deal with this issue, and has this happened more than once?


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

nyonya said:


> I was under the impression that Frederique Constant is pretty highly regarded. Is that not the case?


I just pulled the trigger on the black dial dress watch so thanks to uvalaw2005. That's a great price. I have the white dial version and it's been a great value for the money. The strap isn't very good but that is easy to fix. It will be a great watch to put in the rotation for work.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Uroboros said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the black dial dress watch so thanks to uvalaw2005. That's a great price. I have the white dial version and it's been a great value for the money. The strap isn't very good but that is easy to fix. It will be a great watch to put in the rotation for work.


If it had a color-matched date wheel I'd be joining you.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

What do you guys think of the chance that Oris 65 40mm will go lower next week as part of BF sales?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

RyanD said:


> If you want a brand new watch with a wrecked movement and extra loose parts.


I don't own an FC, but I have never heard anyone else have an issue with one of their watches. Did you buy this one from a grey market dealer or an AD? I can't think that issues like this are an FC exclusive. Sometimes things fall through.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

bocbass said:


> For Modders out there, Invicta 8926 with a NH35 if the details are to be believed, $56 with code INVICTA20 from WOW.
> 
> Men's Pro Diver Auto Stainless Steel Charcoal Dial Black Bezel | World of Watches


I've been patiently waiting.. unfortunately this is not the 'OB' original 'coin edge' bezel.
Would jump on it otherwise. Thank you. Regards, Ed


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seems like I've heard the FC/Alpina in-house movements had rotor bearing issues.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> What do you guys think of the chance that Oris 65 40mm will go lower next week as part of BF sales?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they will. Keep check on Jomashop and AuthenticWatches.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

nyonya said:


> Surely any brand can have something get through QC. How did they deal with this issue, and has this happened more than once?


FC didn't deal with it at all. I sent the photos to them and never got any response. The dealer gave me a refund. The watch was brand new and had never been out of the box. Everything was completely shrink wrapped.

There is no way something like this should get through QC. They must not do any testing after casing the movement. For a $2k MSRP Swiss watch, there is no excuse.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

RyanD said:


> FC didn't deal with it at all. I sent the photos to them and never got any response. The dealer gave me a refund. The watch was brand new and had never been out of the box. Everything was completely shrink wrapped.
> 
> There is no way something like this should get through QC. They must not do any testing after casing the movement. For a $2k MSRP Swiss watch, there is no excuse.


I'm honestly more disturbed by their complete lack of a response than the fact this happened. At least the dealer made it right. This is certainly concerning.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

RyanD said:


> FC didn't deal with it at all. I sent the photos to them and never got any response. The dealer gave me a refund. The watch was brand new and had never been out of the box. Everything was completely shrink wrapped.
> 
> There is no way something like this should get through QC. They must not do any testing after casing the movement. For a $2k MSRP Swiss watch, there is no excuse.


I think we're overreacting here a bit, every brand and that includes Rolex and Omega has been reported to come with some sort of defects occasionally, I've even heard of a story how a $*800,000* super-tourbillon watch came with a loose screw inside, so one bad example should not be held against the whole brand. I've owned a FC chrono watch, bought from grey market and it was perfect, I'm sure almost all FC owners will attest to the same.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

nyonya said:


> I'm honestly more disturbed by their complete lack of a response than the fact this happened. At least the dealer made it right. This is certainly concerning.


What's bizarre, is the seller just wrote off the loss.
Is it worth repairing?
Regards,
Ed


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

And speaking of deals, Ashrord already has some BF pricing on certain models, this JR for example is $779, they have other models for even less:

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-802-FK6A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

$83 shipp + 32 tax for $56 watch?
thanks... :-D


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

phcollard said:


> Not sure about this since they use UPS Express which includes Entry Preparation Charges.
> 
> https://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html
> 
> Best to call them, I'm almost 100% sure there won't be any brokerage fee, just duties/taxes.


Agreed, but look closely at the bond section. UPS charges 2.7 friggin percent for the privilege of collecting duty and taxes COD. UPS are complete crooks and I will not do business with anyone outside of Canada that uses them exclusively. I once paid $80 in charges for a $50 item...never again. If I buy from Ashford it will be shipped to my US address!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> Agreed, but look closely at the bond section. UPS charges 2.7 friggin percent for the privilege of collecting duty and taxes COD. UPS are complete crooks and I will not do business with anyone outside of Canada that uses them exclusively. I once paid $80 in charges for a $50 item...never again. If I buy from Ashford it will be shipped to my US address!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here! Never again will trust UPS to INTERCEPT my package - should have gone thru USPS to Canada Post - then rip me off for ridiculous charges. NEVER again!! I went over to NY state this afternoon and picked up my Air Blue Papa Presto in GREEN and PVD...it's damn nice for $75!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford has another GO for 50% off. $5888 with code DMGSEN5888. MSRP is $11,500.

Now if only they had the PanoMaticLunar for that price. MSRP is about the same.

Glashutte Senator 100-04-32-12-04 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Wiggy999 said:


> Same here! Never again will trust UPS to INTERCEPT my package - should have gone thru USPS to Canada Post - then rip me off for ridiculous charges. NEVER again!! I went over to NY state this afternoon and picked up my Air Blue Papa Presto in GREEN and PVD...it's damn nice for $75!
> 
> View attachment 9962178


Yeah..... But THAT green? I like the Papa Presto's but what were they thinking?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

It's puke-tastic! It does not look like pea soup in real life. More like pee.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

RyanD said:


> FC didn't deal with it at all. I sent the photos to them and never got any response. The dealer gave me a refund. The watch was brand new and had never been out of the box. Everything was completely shrink wrapped.
> 
> There is no way something like this should get through QC. They must not do any testing after casing the movement. For a $2k MSRP Swiss watch, there is no excuse.


Ryan, was that an AD that you ordered from or Grey Market? If it wasn't an AD, I'm not surprised that you didn't hear from FC. Even when dealing with an AD, the watch companies would MUCH rather hear from the AD rather than the end customer, unless you order directly from the watch company.

As far as FC being a bad company, I would respond that EVERY company will have QC errors or product failures. It happens with Rolex, it happens with Air Blue, and at all stops in-between. FC is now owned by Citizen, as is Alpina and Bulova, and I'm sure that they all follow similar procedures during QC. But things happen, and either something is missed, or else the package has an exceptionally rough trip in the mail. Saying that FC doesn't care about their products, or that they just don't make good products is just not a fair assessment.


----------



## joora (Jan 23, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> A bunch of good deals on Frederique Constant at certifiedwatchstore.com, e.g. this FC-303B5B6 for $294:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...alog-display-swiss-automatic-black-watch.html


Thank you for pushing me deeper in the endless hole of impulse watch buying  But it looks like I will be getting a nice dress watch for under $300
Btw. you can knock additional $12 by using code DEAL4U12 (should work for any purchase over $150, also there is DEAL4U25 for purchase over $500 and DEAL4U50 for over $900)


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Did you try slapping the watch dial down into the palm of your hand? Sometimes that will get "stuck" Seiko autos started. Worked for me on a stuck Turtle and it has been running great ever since.


Thanks for this suggestion... I have a SKX009 that was having issues, and I tried this little "fix"... so far seems to be working!


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Ward is having a 30% off sale on white Tridents.


This deal is still going. I just ordered the c60 Trident GMT 600 43mm. Links removed because of my post count. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Alf Mabrook  Is it shipping to Jordan?


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Alf Mabrook  Is it shipping to Jordan?


Thank you. Not this time, although that idea crossed my mind and it will surely come to him in time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brad.morgan.3939 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Using the DEAL4U50 or PROMOPRO50 code, you can pick up a FC704S4S6 slimline moonphase for $917 from Certified Watch Store. Mine arrives Tuesday. ;-)


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

brad.morgan.3939 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

For those of you sitting on the alpiner 4 GMT watches, I checked the bargain thread from last year and Nov. 19th ToM had the silver dial on bracelet for $699. Gemnation had the silver dial on the gator strap for $699 on Nov 26th. The limited edition water Chronograph with silver dial and blue accents was $999 on ToM on Nov 19th as well. 

The deal i got from amazon had 5.5% back from eBates and 3% back from my amazon card so it came out to $635.08. We should be close to the lowest it will go but I'm still waiting to wear it. It is a year later though and the watch came out in 2014 I think so who knows.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't want to say smth bad about them, but seems like JacobTime has problems. Ordered on Tueseday by PayPal, until Friday no info. Watch shows OOS.
Emailed them and they were pretty responsive said that they didn't receive funds - sent them the screenshot of PayPal and info from bank transaction - no reply or info since. Hope everything is all right and I will get the watch, if not will be completely disappointed since they kept my money for a week and I could buy somewhere else.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

joora said:


> Thank you for pushing me deeper in the endless hole of impulse watch buying  But it looks like I will be getting a nice dress watch for under $300
> Btw. you can knock additional $12 by using code DEAL4U12 (should work for any purchase over $150, also there is DEAL4U25 for purchase over $500 and DEAL4U50 for over $900)


$280 after code for this FC auto is unbelievable and I wasn't able to get it before the watch sold out...the reason it hurts so bad is because when my girlfriend found out how much it costs she was surprised I didn't buy it myself... she's usually not happy with my watch purchases but this time she was like.."nice Swiss automatic for under $300? You should have bought it! It's only $300..." Lol man.... it hurts lol


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I know that Rolex doesn't put anything on sale, but what about Tudor? Any good sources for a good deal out there?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> I know that Rolex doesn't put anything on sale, but what about Tudor? Any good sources for a good deal out there?


Jomashop


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> I know that Rolex doesn't put anything on sale, but what about Tudor? Any good sources for a good deal out there?


They absolutely do put things on sale. This summer I saw Rolex and Tudor boutiques advertising sales in at least six different countries. I'm not talking multi-brand AD's, I'm talking actual Rolex boutiques. Nevertheless, you're still probably cheaper going through a grey market dealer if the best deal is what you seek. Although, the Black Bay deals this summer were pretty amazing at the boutiques, especially if you bought it in a country with a favorable exchange rate.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Jet.com has the Seiko SKX007 back and it's priced at $167 after 15% off code. Not a crazy good deal but $20-$30 less than most places

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/202f544732154eb1822f3738a5d5d960


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> For those of you sitting on the alpiner 4 GMT watches, I checked the bargain thread from last year and Nov. 19th ToM had the silver dial on bracelet for $699. Gemnation had the silver dial on the gator strap for $699 on Nov 26th. The limited edition water Chronograph with silver dial and blue accents was $999 on ToM on Nov 19th as well.
> 
> The deal i got from amazon had 5.5% back from eBates and 3% back from my amazon card so it came out to $635.08. We should be close to the lowest it will go but I'm still waiting to wear it. It is a year later though and the watch came out in 2014 I think so who knows.


Why are you waiting to wear it? Just buy w/ a credit card that has price protection and you can get an adjustment if it goes lower at any retailer.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Amazon Lightning Deal right now for $140:

Victorinox Men's 241493 "Chrono Classic" Stainless Steel 41mm Watch with Black Leather Band https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JT4DLY/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_bTemybR1R0KKP


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Been snooping around here for a while, it is time to contribute. 
Watchstation is selling Zodiac Sea Dragon $420 after using code EXTRA20 and 5% cashback from Befrugal. There are some other interesting Zodiac on sale there.


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Designeroptics.com is selling Seiko Turtle Padi SRPA21 for $334.69 with code ANNIVERSARY for 20% off.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A Japanese seller on Rakuten Global has a variety of different types of Orient M-Force Divers on sale for under $200. They seem to be at least $260 everywhere else.

BRIGHT | Rakuten Global Market: M-Force

These are photos of just a couple of them:


----------



## Yuris (Jul 20, 2012)

shogun said:


> Been snooping around here for a while, it is time to contribute.
> Watchstation is selling Zodiac Sea Dragon $420 after using code EXTRA20 and 5% cashback from Befrugal. There are some other interesting Zodiac on sale there.
> View attachment 9965794


The shipping only within US


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A Japanese seller on Rakuten Global has a variety of different types of Orient M-Force Divers on sale for under $200. They seem to be at least $260 everywhere else.
> 
> BRIGHT | Rakuten Global Market: M-Force
> 
> ...


I had the red version of the middle watch. It's a fantastic watch for $200.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I had the red version of the middle watch. It's a fantastic watch for $200.


I'm intrigued by the models with the left-handed crown. I'm left-handed and wear my watch on my left hand, but I've never gotten one of those before. I've just learned to live with the crown, and haven't really noticed it making me uncomfortable.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

City74 said:


> Jet.com has the Seiko SKX007 back and it's priced at $167 after 15% off code. Not a crazy good deal but $20-$30 less than most places
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/202f544732154eb1822f3738a5d5d960


They also have a SNZF17 for 130.00 + 15% off


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm intrigued by the models with the left-handed crown. I'm left-handed and wear my watch on my left hand, but I've never gotten one of those before. I've just learned to live with the crown, and haven't really noticed it making me uncomfortable.


You're one of the very few lefties I've heard of wearing their watches on their left hand. I tried that once and it felt totally "alien/foreign" to me...so back to the right wrist it was for me.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> You're one of the very few lefties I've heard of wearing their watches on their left hand. I tried that once and it felt totally "alien/foreign" to me...so back to the right wrist it was for me.


Im a lefty and wear my watch in my left wrist. A watch on my right feels awkward


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm intrigued by the models with the left-handed crown. I'm left-handed and wear my watch on my left hand, but I've never gotten one of those before. I've just learned to live with the crown, and haven't really noticed it making me uncomfortable.





Strmwatch said:


> You're one of the very few lefties I've heard of wearing their watches on their left hand. I tried that once and it felt totally "alien/foreign" to me...so back to the right wrist it was for me.


I find that wearing a watch on either hand is quite uncomfortable. I much prefer them on my wrist. ;-)


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I find that wearing a watch on either hand is quite uncomfortable. I much prefer them on my wrist. ;-)


someone would disagree with you









And deal. Good price for Victorinox officer watch - $109.95. 
$99.99 was the lowest price on Amazon according to Camel.
So it's a good option.
Victorinox Swiss Army Men&apos;s OFFICER&apos;S 241357 Black Rubber Swiss Quartz Watch 46928006168 | eBay


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> You're one of the very few lefties I've heard of wearing their watches on their left hand. I tried that once and it felt totally "alien/foreign" to me...so back to the right wrist it was for me.


I am left handed, and I wear my watch on my left arm.

When I was a kid, I wore my watch on my right arm until a classmate pointed out I was wearing it on the wrong arm. I looked at the other kids, and sure enough, I was. So, I switched to wearing it on the left arm. Now, it feels weird to wear a watch in my right arm.

On a related noted, a couple of years ago, my wife bought some left handed scissors for me. I can't use them. After a lifetime of using right hand scissors, left hand scissors feel weird to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Ask for a discount (*CASH *in hand and using your negotiation powers) from your local ADs. Else Plenty of "trusted sellers". Find via "the google".



tinpusher said:


> I know that Rolex doesn't put anything on sale, but what about Tudor? Any good sources for a good deal out there?


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Jorg grey chronograph on mass drop ... love the look of the yellow one. Shame that it is quartz 
Not aware of the brand,? Are they any good?


Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Saw this the other day, figure I should try to ruin someone's BF shopping plan (myself included).








$799 at Gnomon


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

mr mash said:


> Jorg grey chronograph on mass drop ... love the look of the yellow one. Shame that it is quartz
> Not aware of the brand,? Are they any good?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Obama wears the chronograph 6500. I believe the secret service wear the Jorg gray 6500 and bought Obama one as a gift. I don't know anything about the watch on massdrop though.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Obama wears the chronograph 6500. I believe the secret service wear the Jorg gray 6500 and bought Obama one as a gift. I don't know anything about the watch on massdrop though.


Yea I see the president wears one. 
.

Maybe trump 
Can get one of these from mass drop. 
Lol......???

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Saw this the other day, figure I should try to ruin someone's BF shopping plan (myself included).
> 
> View attachment 9968282
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice looking watch


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

shogun said:


> Been snooping around here for a while, it is time to contribute.
> Watchstation is selling Zodiac Sea Dragon $420 after using code EXTRA20 and 5% cashback from Befrugal. There are some other interesting Zodiac on sale there.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9965794&d=1479560112"]
> 
> ...


I'm partial to the Super Sea Wolf 53...the code brings it down to $360 (before any cash back). This is testing my Black Friday resolve lol


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> Why did a Michael Kors catch me eye?


I just looked at this watch at TJ Maxx. Very nice in person. There is no running second hand, so no quartz ticking.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I'm partial to the Super Sea Wolf 53...the code brings it down to $360 (before any cash back). This is testing my Black Friday resolve lol


How do you get to $360?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

City74 said:


> Im a lefty and wear my watch in my left wrist. A watch on my right feels awkward


Same


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> How do you get to $360?


I'd like to know that too

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> How do you get to $360?


Looks like $449 less 15% off for joining email list and 5% befrugal gets it to $362. There may be a coupon that I am unaware of though.

edit: he's stated before any cash back so there must be another coupon, sorry.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> How do you get to $360?


Use the coupon EXTRA20


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Are Ashfords okay with cancelling orders? Placed one well after they closed yesterday and they are shut on a saturday so not even been started processing yet I imagine so just emailed em to request my order be cancelled but a bit concerned they will not cancel and still send it out even though emailed em in plenty of time


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Looks like $449 less 15% off for joining email list and 5% befrugal gets it to $362. There may be a coupon that I am unaware of though.
> 
> edit: he's stated before any cash back so there must be another coupon, sorry.


I c..I thought he was talking about super sea wolf 53 that started at $549.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Quote Originally Posted by City74 View Post
Im a lefty and wear my watch in my left wrist. A watch on my right feels awkward



rfortson said:


> Same


Im not sure "lefties" should be able to buy anything.... but then again, I'm a "normal" ! :-d


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

I Believe that he's referring to this one, and not the pizza slice serial killer version that everyone's hot for.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Amazon is having a 20% off sale on Clothes, shoes and jewelry, including watches. You have to go to the list of watches that are part of the sale and the 20% discount will be applied automatically at checkout. I suppose using eBates will give some cashback as well? Here's the list of watches that qualify for 20% off: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/search/o...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1479587929

Found some affordable Seiko autos:

Seiko Men's SNKN05 $87 after discount pre cashback








Also Seiko Men's Japanese Automatic SRP715 $164 after discount pre cashbackhttps://smile.amazon.com/gp/product..._act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER









Plus other less expensive Seiko 5's, etc


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Amazon has the momentum Steelix in dark green and orange for under 50. Really tempted to pick up the orange one. 







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00N9JAA2C/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A1JSZ235HIVP4X&psc=1&th=1


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Everyone done flooding watchgooroo? I see a lot of models have disappeared.
I have had the Iguana for 3 days and it is a hell of a watch for $100
Almost all the sapphire glass models seem to be about gone in the combat 6-7 lines.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like Amazon already has some deals for Black Friday.

For instance you can get this Oris Aquis for a bit less than $800 before shipping. Not a smoking deal, but still much better than most grey market usual suspects.

Please save me from temptation!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dfq23 said:


> Are Ashfords okay with cancelling orders? Placed one well after they closed yesterday and they are shut on a saturday so not even been started processing yet I imagine so just emailed em to request my order be cancelled but a bit concerned they will not cancel and still send it out even though emailed em in plenty of time


It's just a singular store called Ashford.

Call them Monday morning.

If they ship it,'send it back.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> They absolutely do put things on sale. This summer I saw Rolex and Tudor boutiques advertising sales in at least six different countries. I'm not talking multi-brand AD's, I'm talking actual Rolex boutiques. Nevertheless, you're still probably cheaper going through a grey market dealer if the best deal is what you seek. Although, the Black Bay deals this summer were pretty amazing at the boutiques, especially if you bought it in a country with a favorable exchange rate.


You give me TDY inferiority complex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> You're one of the very few lefties I've heard of wearing their watches on their left hand. I tried that once and it felt totally "alien/foreign" to me...so back to the right wrist it was for me.


I'm a lefty on the left wrist as well. I think when I started wearing watches I saw everyone wearing them on their left wrists and I didn't realize it was because they were wearing them on their weak side. Now the right wrist would feel weird to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> Everyone done flooding watchgooroo? I see a lot of models have disappeared.
> I have had the Iguana for 3 days and it is a hell of a watch for $100
> Almost all the sapphire glass models seem to be about gone in the combat 6-7 lines.


Got my blue two tone Combat Sub from the gooroo







wish it were 40 or 41mm but the curved lugs help. I got two combat subs and decided to return the beige vintage dial on bracelet. She takes return but unlike watch station or ashford I had to pay my own shipping back to her, which is no big deal.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

City74 said:


> Im a lefty and wear my watch in my left wrist. A watch on my right feels awkward


Me too!


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I bought a pair of Glycines also, haven't gotten any pictures since I got them but these are the two.













I ended up getting the pair for $400 out the door. I think I landed a pretty solid deal especially since it is through an A.D.
The Iguana is growing on me, The case is nice, the band is SO thick and big its gonna take months to break in.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> I bought a pair of Glycines also, haven't gotten any pictures since I got them but these are the two.
> View attachment 9971130
> View attachment 9971138
> 
> ...


That's the one I returned, the vintage dial. You got both for $400? Dang, I paid $400 just for the vintage dial one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

picked up a Zodiac Sea Dragon on Watchstation for $449 plus 15% off for new subscriber... ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9906 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> I Believe that he's referring to this one, and not the pizza slice serial killer version that everyone's hot for.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9970074&d=1478006972"]
> 
> 
> ...


Yes - Sorry for the confusion. $449 - 20% (code "extra20").


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

vinnyjr said:


> picked up a Zodiac Sea Dragon on Watchstation for $449 plus 15% off for new subscriber... ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9906 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


The code "extra20" would have saved you an extra 5%...


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

just read a few pages back and saw that!!!! aargh!


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

EXTRA20 gets you 20% currently.

Too Slow...



vinnyjr said:


> picked up a Zodiac Sea Dragon on Watchstation for $449 plus 15% off for new subscriber... ZODIAC Watch,Sea Dragon ZO9906 | WatchStation® Online Store


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I love those Zodiacs but TAX just gets me, I have been to spoiled with online shopping.
I had one in cart last week - came out just south of $400 i think, watchgooroo won.
I will still rock one when I find one around $350(hoping black friday) or $300 plus tax.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

uyebsk said:


> Saw this the other day, figure I should try to ruin someone's BF shopping plan (myself included).
> 
> View attachment 9968282
> 
> $799 at Gnomon


nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> It's just a singular store called Ashford.
> 
> Call them Monday morning.
> 
> If they ship it,'send it back.


u need to pay for return shipping when dealing ashford.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> u need to pay for return shipping when dealing ashford.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


They provide postage for my return.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> u need to pay for return shipping when dealing ashford.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've returned to them 25-30 times, so appreciate the feedback.

If you don't like the watch, yes you pay a whopper $10 or so. They send you a label and charge you a fraction of what you'd pay for the same.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

isitauthentic said:


> I love those Zodiacs but TAX just gets me, I have been to spoiled with online shopping.
> I had one in cart last week - came out just south of $400 i think, watchgooroo won.
> I will still rock one when I find one around $350(hoping black friday) or $300 plus tax.


I seriously considered the red bezel, black dial sea wolf and did some math, maybe I am wrong, but with the $449 sale price, 20% discount code, 15% off new customer, 5% befrugal gets it down to ~$290. 7% tax, for me, makes it ~$310 delivered. Ammiright or no?


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I seriously considered the red bezel, black dial sea wolf and did some math, maybe I am wrong, but with the $449 sale price, 20% discount code, 15% off new customer, 5% befrugal gets it down to ~$290. 7% tax, for me, makes it ~$310 delivered. Ammiright or no?


I don't think discount codes stack.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> I don't think discount codes stack.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nope they don't stack tried it ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> I don't think discount codes stack.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 I didn't get far enough to try it and see. Thanks for the information, makes sense.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Went in on the silver/white dial Sea Wolf 53. Hopefully 4th time is a charm! 

Also waiting for a possible Ashford deal on the Hamilton Pan Europ chronograph.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

RTea said:


> Went in on the silver/white dial Sea Wolf 53. Hopefully 4th time is a charm!
> 
> Also waiting for a possible Ashford deal on the Hamilton Pan Europ chronograph.


I would like the pan europ chrono as well. I missed it at $599 a little while back. If that watch dips into the 5's the Alpina might go back.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> FC didn't deal with it at all. I sent the photos to them and never got any response. The dealer gave me a refund. The watch was brand new and had never been out of the box. Everything was completely shrink wrapped.
> 
> There is no way something like this should get through QC. They must not do any testing after casing the movement. For a $2k MSRP Swiss watch, there is no excuse.


I've had a JLC Reverso case fall apart on me in my hands at the AD, these things happen even with proper quality control, since screws can work themselves loose during shipping. But, it is disappointing that FC didn't take responsibility to address the issue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

monza06 said:


> I think we're overreacting here a bit, every brand and that includes Rolex and Omega has been reported to come with some sort of defects occasionally, I've even heard of a story how a $*800,000* super-tourbillon watch came with a loose screw inside, so one bad example should not be held against the whole brand. I've owned a FC chrono watch, bought from grey market and it was perfect, I'm sure almost all FC owners will attest to the same.


Yes, I heard from a JLC AD that there was a limited edition tourbillon which he had sold to a client, and when he looked it over before delivery, noticed that a screw had come loose. Unfortunately, there was a special tool that was necessary to open the case, and he had to get JLC corporate to overnight it to him so that he could fix the issue before delivery (the AD is also a master watchmaker).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

If anyone is wondering about the quality of the Chinese "super engineer" bracelets, they are actually pretty good. Screw pins and microadjustments. No sharp edges. Took about 16 days to reach me. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201613408832

































Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Just in from watchgooroo. Packaging needs to be improved as the watch was dislodged from the cushion and both front and rear plastic sheet had come off. Really needs to put some packaging in the box to hold the watch down. Other than that the watch is great.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Dfq23 said:
> 
> 
> > Are Ashfords okay with cancelling orders? Placed one well after they closed yesterday and they are shut on a saturday so not even been started processing yet I imagine so just emailed em to request my order be cancelled but a bit concerned they will not cancel and still send it out even though emailed em in plenty of time
> ...


Not as simple as that. I'm in the UK and their terms and conditions state all overseas sales are final


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Dfq23 said:


> Not as simple as that. I'm in the UK and their terms and conditions state all overseas sales are final


Why do you want to cancel your order?


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Dfq23 said:
> 
> 
> > Not as simple as that. I'm in the UK and their terms and conditions state all overseas sales are final
> ...


Having a read at feedback on here and elsewhere like the number of flaky pan europs I don't want the risk of a defective one turning up and being able to do nothing about it. Their terms and conditions to me about overseas sales being final don't instill me with confidence.

Not saying they would but whats to stop a store having a pile of returns they ship out to overseas knowing there is nothing the buyer could on about it


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Dfq23 said:


> Having a read at feedback on here and elsewhere like the number of flaky pan europs I don't want the risk of a defective one turning up and being able to do nothing about it. Their terms and conditions to me about overseas sales being final don't instill me with confidence.
> 
> Not saying they would but whats to stop a store having a pile of returns they ship out to overseas knowing there is nothing the buyer could on about it


he's got a point. It would go on my worry meter also.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Dfq23 said:


> Having a read at feedback on here and elsewhere like the number of flaky pan europs I don't want the risk of a defective one turning up and being able to do nothing about it. Their terms and conditions to me about overseas sales being final don't instill me with confidence.
> 
> Not saying they would but whats to stop a store having a pile of returns they ship out to overseas knowing there is nothing the buyer could on about it


See it's all about weighing up the pros and cons of importing. You'd also have a good chance of having to pay import fees on it as well so you always. With regards to it being "flaky" what do you mean by that?

I'm assuming that coming from Ashford it would have an official AD's warranty meaning these if you had any issues with it within the period you would have it serviced under warranty by Swatch Group here in the UK? Or is it the sellers warranty only?


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

It may be Ashford's warranty. I got a Jeanrichard recently and the JR warranty card was unstamped and there was an Ashford warranty card as well. The watch is in great condition so it was good for me.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

anyone having any issues with the forum... like clicking on a different page and not being allowed to go to it?


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

It's a jeanrichard i've ordered so don't even know of any ADs for them here


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

And from the T and Cs their own warranty doesn't apply overseas.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Dfq23 said:


> Having a read at feedback on here and elsewhere like the number of flaky pan europs I don't want the risk of a defective one turning up and being able to do nothing about it. Their terms and conditions to me about overseas sales being final don't instill me with confidence.
> 
> Not saying they would but whats to stop a store having a pile of returns they ship out to overseas knowing there is nothing the buyer could on about it


I don't expect that "...sales are final" precludes returning defective items unless the defects are noted in the listing (e.g. cosmetic damage to a store display model.) They can't make you give away your consumer rights like that, although fighting it from overseas would be a hassle.

Either way, I don't think that's what they mean, since if something you buy turns up dead and the merchant refuses to take it back, you can usually just ask your credit card provider to sort it out.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ericheng said:


> Just in from watchgooroo. Packaging needs to be improved as the watch was dislodged from the cushion and both front and rear plastic sheet had come off. Really needs to put some packaging in the box to hold the watch down. Other than that the watch is great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


My Combat 6 showed up yesterday much like you described. They had placed a piece of foam inside the box to help, but the watch itself wasn't even attached to the cushion. The rear plastic sheet was missing but the front was still attached. Watch has kept good time through the night.

Watch looks great regardless, I wanted another white faced watch for my collection, I would have liked to have snagged one of the blue faced, but they didn't have any of the sapphire glass models left.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

ericheng said:


> Just in from watchgooroo. Packaging needs to be improved as the watch was dislodged from the cushion and both front and rear plastic sheet had come off. Really needs to put some packaging in the box to hold the watch down. Other than that the watch is great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Had the same with my Airman 18


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

garf666 said:


> Had the same with my Airman 18


I bought two, the first one arrived like that but the second one has a piece of foam inside the box to hold the watch. It's probably a moot point now since she seems to be out of "classic" Glycine by now. Some of the new Airman look more like Invicta meets Glycine, not a fan.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

eljay said:


> I don't expect that "...sales are final" precludes returning defective items unless the defects are noted in the listing (e.g. cosmetic damage to a store display model.) They can't make you give away your consumer rights like that, although fighting it from overseas would be a hassle.
> 
> Either way, I don't think that's what they mean, since if something you buy turns up dead and the merchant refuses to take it back, you can usually just ask your credit card provider to sort it out if the merchant refuses.


This. Ashford isn't going to hose you on a defective watch. That's not right.

I have never had trouble from them and would be very surprised if you cannot return a broken watch.

In fact, please let us know how it goes. Some of us know people at Ashford and maybe we can put a little pressure where it counts. I doubt you'll need our help though.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

ericheng said:


> Just in from watchgooroo. Packaging needs to be improved as the watch was dislodged from the cushion and both front and rear plastic sheet had come off. Really needs to put some packaging in the box to hold the watch down. Other than that the watch is great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I've got the 44MM Incusore with the brown face. It's an excellent watch. Very glad I took a chance on a different look - it goes with most everything. My watch arrived in good packaging a few weeks back. Maybe there's been a crush in shipments with the deals they're making?


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm something of a newbie to the online Black Friday watch shopping. I'm more use to the brick and mortar model or the Amazon model where deals pop up every few minutes. How does WOW, Ashford, and the other watch outlets run their sales? Do they just all go live at midnight on Thursday-Friday? Do new deals pop up throughout the day? Thanks!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Uatu said:


> I'm something of a newbie to the online Black Friday watch shopping. I'm more use to the brick and mortar model or the Amazon model where deals pop up every few minutes. How does WOW, Ashford, and the other watch outlets run their sales? Do they just all go live at midnight on Thursday-Friday? Do new deals pop up throughout the day? Thanks!


You never know when they'll come up. Ashford changes weekly sales around midnight on Sunday night, so I'd guess they'll switch at midnight. Jomashop usually switches their sales after 5:00 EDT.

Bottom line: who knows? You just have to watch.

This thread will help a lot.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Agreed. I used this thread last year and made all my purchases later in the day as people discovered stuff. I didn't have to be up right as the clock changed after Thanksgiving or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> If anyone is wondering about the quality of the Chinese "super engineer" bracelets, they are actually pretty good. Screw pins and microadjustments. No sharp edges. Took about 16 days to reach me.
> 20/22/24mm Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links Watchband | eBay


That looks great. I know some people don't like the look of bracelets with straight end links, but they are more comfortable. Bracelets with thick formed end links have the same effect as really long lugs.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ewatches has the Michael Kors for $89.99 after code EWFALL10. 7% cash back makes it $84.

Michael Kors Men's Hangar Stainless Steel Black DialMichael Kors MK7066 Watch


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

I was on Amazon and found this: https://www.amazon.com/Casio-DW290-..._92?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5750P81V3QA04WG26J2W

$23.99 with Prime. Had one years ago.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Has anyone spotted any half-decent bargains in the UK / EU? Amazon's sale remains underwhelming (although I know Gigandet gets a lot of love, and they are popping up regularly on sale). My Google-fu is usually good but I'm struggling to find much in the way of temptation.


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

kirkryanm said:


> They provide postage for my return.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how come? you talked nicer to customer Service?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I've returned to them 25-30 times, so appreciate the feedback.
> 
> If you don't like the watch, yes you pay a whopper $10 or so. They send you a label and charge you a fraction of what you'd pay for the same.


yes. $10. for a $100 watch, that mostly discouraged return.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Uatu said:


> I'm something of a newbie to the online Black Friday watch shopping. I'm more use to the brick and mortar model or the Amazon model where deals pop up every few minutes. How does WOW, Ashford, and the other watch outlets run their sales? Do they just all go live at midnight on Thursday-Friday? Do new deals pop up throughout the day? Thanks!


When it comes to black friday, I try to use a targeted approach. I would go crazy simply looking for deals on all types of watches. This black friday, I simply want an Oris dress watch. If something else is discounted amazingly, ill bite.Think about what you want and focus on that.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

juderiverman said:


> how come? you talked nicer to customer Service?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


No idea? They honestly never even mentioned having to pay for it. Just emailed me the postage and I sent it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> Went in on the silver/white dial Sea Wolf 53. Hopefully 4th time is a charm!
> 
> Also waiting for a possible Ashford deal on the Hamilton Pan Europ chronograph.


I picked up the same model. 4th time is a charm? Have you had to return them before?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juderiverman (Jul 9, 2011)

kirkryanm said:


> No idea? They honestly never even mentioned having to pay for it. Just emailed me the postage and I sent it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was asked to pay for return shipping. ashford sent me a case number which i was requested to write on the package. and i am required to purchase insurance for the value of the watch. extremely unfriendly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

$189 Amazon.com lightning deal right now.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> When it comes to black friday, I try to use a targeted approach. I would go crazy simply looking for deals on all types of watches. This black friday, I simply want an Oris dress watch. If something else is discounted amazingly, ill bite.Think about what you want and focus on that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


With coupon GIFT40 and cashback, this Oris should be just over $400.

Oris 0173375944891-0762012-SD Watches,Men's Classic Auto Brown Gen Leather White Dial Rose Gold Plated SS, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks RyanD. Do they have a Stainless Steel model?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

juderiverman said:


> yes. $10. for a $100 watch, that mostly discouraged return.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Oh. I've never bought a watch near that price from overseas. Kinda negates the price advantage if you have issues. Hopefully Ashford will bite the bullet and pay to send it back. If not, lesson learned I guess.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Dfq23 said:


> Having a read at feedback on here and elsewhere like the number of flaky pan europs I don't want the risk of a defective one turning up and being able to do nothing about it. Their terms and conditions to me about overseas sales being final don't instill me with confidence.
> 
> Not saying they would but whats to stop a store having a pile of returns they ship out to overseas knowing there is nothing the buyer could on about it





eljay said:


> I don't expect that "...sales are final" precludes returning defective items unless the defects are noted in the listing (e.g. cosmetic damage to a store display model.) They can't make you give away your consumer rights like that, although fighting it from overseas would be a hassle.
> 
> Either way, I don't think that's what they mean, since if something you buy turns up dead and the merchant refuses to take it back, you can usually just ask your credit card provider to sort it out if the merchant refuses.





Robotaz said:


> This. Ashford isn't going to hose you on a defective watch. That's not right.
> 
> I have never had trouble from them and would be very surprised if you cannot return a broken watch.
> 
> In fact, please let us know how it goes. Some of us know people at Ashford and maybe we can put a little pressure where it counts. I doubt you'll need our help though.


Just to be a little more technical, I'd argue that no sale can be final until the sale has actually occurred - in other words, this is a contract - they agree to deliver a good to you in exchange for money - until they have actually delivered what they said they would (i.e. a watch in the condition promised - in this case, new and without defects), they haven't fulfilled their part of the contract, so the sale hasn't actually been completed.

On a more practical level, assuming you are paying with a credit card, this is a pretty straightforward, typical credit card dispute.

On all the varying reports about whether Ashford has free returns, I'm wondering if it differs based on the reason for the return - I'd be surprised if they tried to charge for the return of a defective or damaged product (see above), but not that surprised if they charged (or made you pay) for returns because you decided you just didn't like or want the watch.

(standard disclaimer: not legal advice, don't rely, etc.)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ashford charges if you just want to return because you don't like it, doesn't fit, etc.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Ashford charges if you just want to return because you don't like it, doesn't fit, etc.


That makes more sense. My return had a manufacturer issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I'm a lefty on the left wrist as well. I think when I started wearing watches I saw everyone wearing them on their left wrists and I didn't realize it was because they were wearing them on their weak side. Now the right wrist would feel weird to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> I bought two, the first one arrived like that but the second one has a piece of foam inside the box to hold the watch. It's probably a moot point now since she seems to be out of "classic" Glycine by now. Some of the new Airman look more like Invicta meets Glycine, not a fan.


Hi EA-Sport... would you or someone be kind enough to post a photo of the "classic" and "Invicta meets Glycine" changes for the education of the newbies? Thank you. Happy hunting.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> Saw this the other day, figure I should try to ruin someone's BF shopping plan (myself included).
> 
> View attachment 9968282
> 
> $799 at Gnomon


That's a pretty stunning watch. Makes me really waiver on keeping my alpina GMT... but I really don't like the cyclops, so that will keep me from this one.... but I'm wavering...

One question about Squale - they seem to have multiple different websites, and different websites (and ADs like Gnomon) seem to actually carry different products? Kind of odd - makes me unsure exactly what they are selling. For instance, although it doesn't say this, could this GMT be a Gnomon-only special? I certainly can't find any mention of it anywhere else, including on any of Squale's websites...


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Speaking of Black Friday, is there any way to have just posts containing a keyword (e.g. Eterna or Zodiac) be emailed to you, rather than having every post (or no posts) emailed to you? TIA


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

2Deuce2 said:


> I've got the 44MM Incusore with the brown face. It's an excellent watch. Very glad I took a chance on a different look - it goes with most everything. My watch arrived in good packaging a few weeks back. Maybe there's been a crush in shipments with the deals they're making?


Hi... I've been reading the accounts of watchgooroo packing issues, good and bad. Has anyone thought to provide positive feedback when the watch was shipped with attention to good packing practices, as well as negative? Seems a simple thing, even for 1 or 2 person shop to check a few things before the watch goes out the door, rather than expect a possible, preventable return. Also do they have a presence on this forum, and that this forum is generating revenue for them? .... Thank you.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

kirkryanm said:


> I picked up the same model. 4th time is a charm? Have you had to return them before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, they had some minor issues (to me at least) like the date changing at 11:20pm, crooked bezel, hour hand not aligned, very gritty crown winding, etc. Nothing super off putting but things I would expect to be done better given the retail price and market they're in. I might have just been unlucky though since I know there are quite a few happy owners on here. The size and weight of the watch is perfect and the bracelet is very comfortable. An all around superbly designed watch. Their CS is great though and returns are free so no worries. Coming in at $440 before cash back and taxes is also the best price I've seen for the Skin Diver version on bracelet.

That being said, I received a few other affordables from different Swiss brands that I'm deciding between and none have these problems.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Has anyone spotted any half-decent bargains in the UK / EU? Amazon's sale remains underwhelming (although I know Gigandet gets a lot of love, and they are popping up regularly on sale). My Google-fu is usually good but I'm struggling to find much in the way of temptation.


What sort of things are you after, what brands and what style of watches do you like?


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> Yea, they had some minor issues (to me at least) like the date changing at 11:20pm, crooked bezel, hour hand not aligned, very gritty crown winding, etc. Nothing super off putting but things I would expect to be done better given the retail price and market they're in. I might have just been unlucky though since I know there are quite a few happy owners on here. The size and weight of the watch is perfect and the bracelet is very comfortable. An all around superbly designed watch. Their CS is great though and returns are free so no worries. Coming in at $440 before cash back and taxes is also the best price I've seen for the Skin Diver version on bracelet.
> 
> That being said, I received a few other affordables from different Swiss brands that I'm deciding between and none have these problems.


Thanks for all the feedback and information! I almost picked up the skin version on bracelet, but figured I would just pick up one aftermarket if I decided. Probably regret the decision... haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

eddiegee said:


> Hi EA-Sport... would you or someone be kind enough to post a photo of the "classic" and "Invicta meets Glycine" changes for the education of the newbies? Thank you. Happy hunting.


Not an expert on Glycine but this







looks a bit different than the "classic" Airman










Maybe some one who's more knowledgeable can chime in. It's purely my personal guess.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> What sort of things are you after, what brands and what style of watches do you like?


Hi ShaggyDog, I'm into serendipity when it comes to sales - seeing something that catches your eye and going for it. But for the record I enjoy Japanese divers / tool watches, military / pilot watches and funky 70s inspired pieces / chronos.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Not an expert on Glycine but this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an Airfighter. They came out long before anything related to Invicta and appear to be phasing out already.

FWIW, it's a very nice watch. I love mine.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks to the OP on the Zodiac deals at Watch Station. Vintage styling has been really grabbing my attention lately. Now this one is on the way. http://www.watchstation.com/webapp/...oductId=22674413&imagePath=ZO9919&cm_vc=PDPZ1


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

A pic for the link above.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Hi ShaggyDog, I'm into serendipity when it comes to sales - seeing something that catches your eye and going for it. But for the record I enjoy Japanese divers / tool watches, military / pilot watches and funky 70s inspired pieces / chronos.


That's the same kind of stuff I'm looking for really, in keeping an eye on the Seiko Prospex divers, as well as the Bulova Moonwatch, and anything from Fortis or Glycine that night pop up on Amazon cheap. I'll let you know if I find anything interesting. It looks like it might be worth seeing what Ernest Jones do on Black Friday and if they have any discount codes because they have quite a few Prospex models at what could be interesting prices.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking for deals on Tudor Black Bays and Eberhards. Any chance these will turn up on Black Friday/Cyber Monday? I don't think I've ever even seen a GM that carries Eberhard...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ If I see the new black / gold turtle at a reduced price I'll be all over it. Cheapest I've seen is £325.00 or thereabouts. £300 or under, I won't be able to resist.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's the same kind of stuff I'm looking for really, in keeping an eye on the Seiko Prospex divers, as well as the Bulova Moonwatch, and anything from Fortis or Glycine that night pop up on Amazon cheap. I'll let you know if I find anything interesting. It looks like it might be worth seeing what Ernest Jones do on Black Friday and if they have any discount codes because they have quite a few Prospex models at what could be interesting prices.


The Bulova Moon Watch was like $319 on amazon PLUS they had 20% off when you went through the check out process... It seems it jumped back to $370 or so, but you should check if it comes down again in a few hours.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> ^ If I see the new black / gold turtle at a reduced price I'll be all over it. Cheapest I've seen is £325.00 or thereabouts. £300 or under, I won't be able to resist.


I'm sure it's currently £248 on Amazon.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

gelocks said:


> The Bulova Moon Watch was like $319 on amazon PLUS they had 20% off when you went through the check out process... It seems it jumped back to $370 or so, but you should check if it comes down again in a few hours.


That's in the USA, I know there have been great prices on them recently, especially at Kohls, but I'm looking for one here in the U.K. Prices are still pretty high here.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Stopped in a TJ Maxx today and saw this Citizen Nighthawk for $139.99. If it was the regular bracelet model I would've bought it. Some nice looking women's Skagen watches as well.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Ashford just added 100 watches to their BF sale (my guess is they will do this every day).

The Certina DS Podium is back at $279, this time with the black dial. The silver dial sold out fast yesterday.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer watch, model H69519133, with hand-wind movement, $295 at Ashford -- $276 with Be Frugal rebate.

That's a crap-load of great specs for under $280.

Hamilton H69519133 Watch , watches


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer watch, model H69519133, with hand-wind movement, $295 at Ashford -- $276 with Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> That's a crap-load of great specs for under $280.
> 
> Hamilton H69519133 Watch , watches


+$50 back from Amex.


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

RyanD said:


> +$50 back from Amex.


How do you get the cash back from Amex?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

huckson said:


> How do you get the cash back from Amex?


Look for the offer in your Amex account. $50 back on $250.


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Look for the offer in your Amex account. $50 back on $250.


Ok, thanks for the info!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

phcollard said:


> Ashford just added 100 watches to their BF sale (my guess is they will do this every day).
> 
> The Certina DS Podium is back at $279, this time with the black dial. The silver dial sold out fast yesterday.


Oh man that's making it really hard to wait for Black Friday before buying anything else. That's a fantastic looking watch and a whole lot to offer for under $300


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Seiko Prosper SRP641 is $168 at Ashford
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

phcollard said:


> Ashford just added 100 watches to their BF sale (my guess is they will do this every day).
> 
> The Certina DS Podium is back at $279, this time with the black dial. The silver dial sold out fast yesterday.


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

Davidoff Very Zino 10010 Men's Watch , watches
Ashford has this Davidoff for $499. Seems a good price for an unusul, yet attractive Chrono with an ETA 7750.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Officer watch, model H69519133, with hand-wind movement, $295 at Ashford -- $276 with Be Frugal rebate.
> 
> That's a crap-load of great specs for under $280.
> 
> ...


Wow. Great deal indeed. I am almost tempted to replace my 38mm Khaki Mechanical!


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j...E18E4B56218.prd-store11?nid=cpg_cat6037&so=10

JR Aeroscope chronograph at $889. $50 less than 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

As many of you know, Amazon is having a 20% off Black Friday on apparel and watches LINK HERE. Discount is applied at checkout.
Many Hardley Roma straps for ~$10 and Hirsch for $20 and less. Some good deals on some Casio G-SHOCKS as well.
I'm sure there are more to find but I didn't look for long.


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I have an Airfighter. They came out long before anything related to Invicta and appear to be phasing out already.
> 
> FWIW, it's a very nice watch. I love mine.


Oh so do I!!!! The watch quality is superb! I put mine on a Super Engineer bracelet. [URL="http://


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

ericheng said:


> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j...E18E4B56218.prd-store11?nid=cpg_cat6037&so=10
> 
> JR Aeroscope chronograph at $889. $50 less than 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I got me one. Yeay happy days!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> Hi... I've been reading the accounts of watchgooroo packing issues, good and bad. Has anyone thought to provide positive feedback when the watch was shipped with attention to good packing practices, as well as negative? Seems a simple thing, even for 1 or 2 person shop to check a few things before the watch goes out the door, rather than expect a possible, preventable return. Also do they have a presence on this forum, and that this forum is generating revenue for them? .... Thank you.


The Gooroo knows about the forum... when I had emailed them asking for the best price on a watch for a repeat customer they replied with a price requesting "please do not post the price on the forums"


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> I got me one. Yeay happy days!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Mine was at $995.


ShaquitaBanana said:


> The Gooroo knows about the forum... when I had emailed them asking for the best price on a watch for a repeat customer they replied with a price requesting "please do not post the price on the forums"


Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

City74 said:


> Oh man that's making it really hard to wait for Black Friday before buying anything else. That's a fantastic looking watch and a whole lot to offer for under $300


Most places that carry one type of specialty product, like a watch store, will stretch out their deals over the week and have a few token door busters on Friday.

Stores that sell all kinds of stuff like Best Buy or Macy's will really focus on Friday.

If you see a great watch deal, jump on it.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

CHAPELLE JEWELLERY (U.K)

Buy one watch get one half price. Black Friday deal.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Double post...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

ericheng said:


> Mine was at $995.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Hi, do you mind checking what's the smallest size wrist the Aeroscope will fit when the strap is set at the smallest setting? Ashford says 7.5" band length but that doesn't mean anything to me... I got small 6.25" wrist and am wondering if the strap will fit. Thanks!!


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

Slant said:


> Hi, do you mind checking what's the smallest size wrist the Aeroscope will fit when the strap is set at the smallest setting? Ashford says 7.5" band length but that doesn't mean anything to me... I got small 6.25" wrist and am wondering if the strap will fit. Thanks!!


Hi Slant

Rubber strap has 2 extra holes which you have to punch thru for smaller wrist. Mine wrist is 6.72" & I used the 2nd smallest hole. BTW I wear my watches fitting so that don't move about.









Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Slant said:


> Hi, do you mind checking what's the smallest size wrist the Aeroscope will fit when the strap is set at the smallest setting? Ashford says 7.5" band length but that doesn't mean anything to me... I got small 6.25" wrist and am wondering if the strap will fit. Thanks!!


The JR rubber strap is unusually short. I'd say it would fit 6.25-7.75" (I'm in the middle holes at 7" wrist whereas with most straps I'm on the second last or last hole--I wear my straps tight).


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks ericheng and Sean for your quick responses!! Love that dial and the skeleton hands.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$177.59 at checkout. Titanium Eco-Drive.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-CA0020-56E-Eco-Drive-Titanium-Watch/dp/B003UWMGN4


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> The Gooroo knows about the forum... when I had emailed them asking for the best price on a watch for a repeat customer they replied with a price requesting "please do not post the price on the forums"


So what are you waiting for??? What was the best price they accepted???


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Seiko is live on Sears. $89.99 + $50 in Sears points. 6% cash back.

Sears.com


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168








http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/seiko/prospex/SRP641.pid?so=1&nid=cpg_


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

wusbert said:


> Davidoff Very Zino 10010 Men's Watch , watches
> Ashford has this Davidoff for $499. Seems a good price for an unusul, yet attractive Chrono with an ETA 7750.


NOW 399 ....go figure.

let me try again....the 399 one is not a chrono...sorry.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I grabbed the SRP and something for the wife. Took advantage of the Amex $50. Now I have to find a deal on a Apple watch.



cairoanan said:


> Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

200$ off very tempting the rubber strap is super comfortable even for my 6.7 wrist usually the diver straps don't fit.








Theres 45% off watches at Macys.

20% now and another 25% if you decide for the presale which means you pay now and get it on the 2nd I think it's same price online as in person


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Damnit guys, the Black Friday Bleeding has began, I ordered the Black Baby Tuna SRP641, I've been eyeing that model since it came out hopefully it scratches my Tuna Itch. Price is too good to be true, they have been hovering at $240 on the bay for ever.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

mannal said:


> I grabbed the SRP and something for the wife. Took advantage of the Amex $50. Now I have to find a deal on a Apple watch.


The modder in me is tempted to buy this just for the parts because it's so cheap...

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> 200$ off very tempting the rubber strap is super comfortable even for my 6.7 wrist usually the diver straps don't fit.
> 
> Theres 45% off watches at Macys.
> 
> 20% now and another 25% if you decide for the presale which means you pay now and get it on the 2nd I think it's same price online as in person


How do i get the presale thing?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Hi... I've been reading the accounts of watchgooroo packing issues, good and bad. Has anyone thought to provide positive feedback when the watch was shipped with attention to good packing practices, as well as negative? Seems a simple thing, even for 1 or 2 person shop to check a few things before the watch goes out the door, rather than expect a possible, preventable return. Also do they have a presence on this forum, and that this forum is generating revenue for them? .... Thank you.


just received a second Airman 18 Sphair that a colleague asked me to order for him. They have improved the packaging by adding a piece of foam inside the box.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

If anyone comes across a Hamilton pilot day date model H64615135 on sale would you mind posting it here or sending me a PM?? That will be the one watch I am going for. It looks like they are currently available in the mid $500's but I'm not sure what they have gone for in the past. If anyone can tell me what a good 'buy' price would be for this one I would really appreciate it!


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 such a cool little watch, I couldn't resist grabbing one, thanks for the deal info


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Solid deal from Jomashop on this newer-model Eterna KonTiki in PVD, at least in terms of what others are selling it for. $575 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1222-43-41-1302.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

... and understanding this is quartz, it still seems like a good deal. KonTiki Chrono at The Watchery, coupon code 'GIFT40' takes it to $379.99. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $341.99.

For those of the mind that it's better to have chronos in quartz, here you go.

Eterna 1250-41-11-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Chrono Stainless Steel Two-Tone Dial Stainless Steel, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Been waiting all year for a sale on the stainless steel version (SRP637) but, at this price, I just had to jump. Thanks for the heads up cairoanan!



cairoanan said:


> Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice U-BOAT watches with good prices here! https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/u-boat-e970afad-df4e-4c60-bb9e-cc10a28a057b


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Catch lf the Day in Aus are having a watch sale with some quite decent watches such as this Citizen for $60AUD







https://www.catchoftheday.com.au/event/new-citizen-watches-under-80-57049/product/citizen-40mm-brit-bi501059a-dress-watch-white-silver-397059/?e=mens-fashion&st=3&sid=%2A
Or this Timex sports watch in "fun colourway" for $20.







https://www.catchoftheday.com.au/ev...ue-lime-green-395781/?e=club-catch&st=3&sid=*


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh Lord...... That looks super tempting!



cairoanan said:


> Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

triplicate post


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

duplicate post


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ... and understanding this is quartz, it still seems like a good deal. KonTiki Chrono at The Watchery, coupon code 'GIFT40' takes it to $379.99. Be Frugal rebate takes it to $341.99.
> 
> For those of the mind that it's better to have chronos in quartz, here you go.
> 
> ...


Cool watch, but this was 315 USD before CB and codes not long ago.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

What do you mean by this ...??? 



mannal said:


> Took advantage of the Amex $50.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> What do you mean by this ...???


I believe what's referenced was that some AMEX card holders have been targeted with a $50 off $250 purchase at Ashford. I see that the offer shows up for one of my AMEX card...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Where does this shop up, Ashford cart? AMEX website ? 


Escargot said:


> I believe what's referenced was that some AMEX card holders have been targeted with a $50 off $250 purchase at Ashford. I see that the offer shows up for one of my AMEX card...


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> 200$ off very tempting the rubber strap is super comfortable even for my 6.7 wrist usually the diver straps don't fit.
> View attachment 9983666
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum. That thing is sexy. No link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that is SO tempting! Especially since I have a weak spot for this race car:


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> Thanks a lot. Where does this shop up, Ashford cart? AMEX website ?


The way AMEX offers work is to check your online acct to see if it's visible to you. If it is, you'll be able to add it to your card to activate the offer. When you then use that card to make a qualifying purchase from that vendor, a credit is automatically applied to your statement.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

this one was 499$ couple of weeks ago @joma, i wait for it to get under 500 again 


WorthTheWrist said:


> Solid deal from Jomashop on this newer-model Eterna KonTiki in PVD, at least in terms of what others are selling it for. $575 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1222-43-41-1302.html
> 
> View attachment 9984962


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

garf666 said:


> just received a second Airman 18 Sphair that a colleague asked me to order for him. They have improved the packaging by adding a piece of foam inside the box.


garf666.... excellent news... Would you let them know you and your friend were both very pleased? Thank you on behalf of f71.
Ed


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> The Gooroo knows about the forum... when I had emailed them asking for the best price on a watch for a repeat customer they replied with a price requesting "please do not post the price on the forums"


Is this like when the robots start becoming self-aware?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

The white dial Glycine Incursore is coming up as a Today's Deal on Amazon. I picked one up last summer for $390. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Guys, what do you think - Jacob time keeps ignoring me on my order, no progress with refund (they said they didn't receive any funds) either with shipping tracking. I don't know what is happening, because bought from them already with no problem.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe that would be for tomorrow (Tuesday).



w4tchnut said:


> The white dial Glycine Incursore is coming up as a Today's Deal on Amazon. I picked one up last summer for $390.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Thanks a lot. Where does this shop up, Ashford cart? AMEX website ?


G, if you have an amex cc, log into your account online and look for an offers tab or link. If you qualify (ie, you were a targeted customer, can be random), you'll see the offer there. Good luck!


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

tallnthensome said:


> Oh so do I!!!! The watch quality is superb! I put mine on a Super Engineer bracelet. [URL="http://


How's the push mechanism, that's what dropped Mr buying the black n red one

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> How's the push mechanism, that's what dropped Mr buying the black n red one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Stopped me

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168


What's the cheapest the SRP639 (stainless baby tuna) has been? I love this deal but I know from experience I don't wear black case watches. I also don't trust the Camel since most of my watches were found for less even when purchased from Amazon.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

boze said:


> What's the cheapest the SRP639 (stainless baby tuna) has been? I love this deal but I know from experience I don't wear black case watches. I also don't trust the Camel since most of my watches were found for less even when purchased from Amazon.


I haven't checked the 3camel, but I feel like these have always been in the $215-250 range on Amazon. I picked one up new in April for $240. Solid watch, but quickly traded it away.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Ashford has a fantastic price for the baby tuna srp641 - $168
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much for self control.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> How's the push mechanism, that's what dropped Mr buying the black n red one
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


It works great. Why would that cause you to hesitate? It's an upgrade in my book. Really slick.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> 200$ off very tempting the rubber strap is super comfortable even for my 6.7 wrist usually the diver straps don't fit.
> View attachment 9983666
> 
> 
> ...


How does this work - looking at the Macy's site and not seeing 25% for the presale...


----------



## tallnthensome (Jul 3, 2015)

The start/stop mechanism for the chronograph works perfectly with no issues. Resets perfectly to 12 o'clock.


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Solid deal from Jomashop on this newer-model Eterna KonTiki in PVD, at least in terms of what others are selling it for. $575 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1222-43-41-1302.html
> 
> ...


Damn, the only KonTiki colorscheme I wouldn't buy


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

w4tchnut said:


> The white dial Glycine Incursore is coming up as a Today's Deal on Amazon. I picked one up last summer for $390.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't find this one, got a link?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

theague said:


> Can't find this one, got a link?


Of course you can't find it. Amazon's website is horrific. So frustrating to use.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not seeing it .



theague said:


> Can't find this one, got a link?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

They canceled it.



theague said:


> Can't find this one, got a link?


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Update on my attempt to cancel an order with Ashfords.

The order was placed on Friday after they had closed. They are closed all day saturday and I emailed them early saturday to request a cancellation.

I did live chat as soon as they opened on sunday to again request a cancellation. Was told it may have been packaged (not sent yet) but that they would try and cancel it. I told them that there was another watch I was interested in (one easier to get repaired if faulty!) So it was not like they were losing out on a sale, plus the watch I ordered is out of stock now so they would be able to resell it easily enough and save on the free postage they offered to the UK.

Had email today about 3 hours after their store opened with a tracking number so despite having all day sunday and 3 hours today to send a message to dispatch they obviously didn't.

I then got an email from them saying they couldn't cancel the order (had they actually tried?) And that I could return it with a pre-paid label that I can request after I get it delivered for a refund.

Only problem is i'm in the UK so because it seems about eleven hours isn't enough time to send an email to dispatch, or even pick up the phone, I will have to pay out at least £130 in customs to get the watch before returning it. Obviously this is money I would never get back from them.

Only had to do this once before with a seller (areatrend) and they were brilliant. Ashfords were, in my opinion, not. Yes I requested a cancellation but I did what their terms say and contacted them in good time.

Hopefully the watch is in good working order unlike for example the numerous hamilton pan europ chronos people received or the jeanrichard chrono posted earlier with the chrono hand needing alignment.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

50% off on SAS website for BF


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

One addendum.

The tracking doesn't even say it has even been picked up from them by UPS yet anyway!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Dfq23 said:


> Update on my attempt to cancel an order with Ashfords.
> 
> The order was placed on Friday after they had closed. They are closed all day saturday and I emailed them early saturday to request a cancellation.
> 
> ...


You may get charged customs, you may not, but that's always the chance you take when ordering from outside the EU. Of course we're supposed to pay customs fees but it always feels like a downer when you actually get that little card from the postman through your letter box.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Dfq23 said:


> One addendum.
> 
> The tracking doesn't even say it has even been picked up from them by UPS yet anyway!


Well, sure. But keep in mind that they may have 100s of watches packaged up from Friday and Saturday sales in bins ready for postal pickup, and finding one box out of all of them is a huge pain.

And at some point, you have to realize that companies _may_ be able to offer order cancellation as a courtesy, but ultimately it's up to the customer to be careful about placing orders. You have to accept it's not their fault, but yours.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

How much (approximately) are customs fees on a watch from Japan?


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Not sure how it is in the States but here in the UK you have a legal right to cancel an online order prior to dispatch for any reason.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

And companies must have a formalized cancellation procedure in writing.

Not just "if you want to cancel contact us immediately"


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Dfq23 said:


> Not sure how it is in the States but here in the UK you have a legal right to cancel an online order prior to dispatch for any reason.


Right, but there are limits to "prior to dispatch". Ashford probably got 1,000 sales over the weekend. It's a huge operation with relatively sophisticated dispatching procedures. They can only do so much when they have a queue of customers wanting to switch this and switch that when they come to work on Monday.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i would just refuse to accept the delivery, they will send the parcel back to the seller and then you can cancel the transaction via your card issuer... not sure if that would work but just my 2c


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

feltharg said:


> i would just refuse to accept the delivery, they will send the parcel back to the seller and then you can cancel the transaction via your card issuer... not sure if that would work but just my 2c


That sounds like a good idea mate


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

mannal said:


> They canceled it.


Odd, I wonder how often that happens. That's the first time I've seen that happen. It's not like the item has sold out cuz you can still buy it at its 'regular' price...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Kohls dropped the bulova moonwatch to $330 and the bracelet version to $390

15% off is the only coupon i can find which makes them $280.50 and $331.50. EBates 9% cash back right now and kohls is offering $15 kohls cash for every $50 spent.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Appears that the 50% off is applicable just for 2 PVD models ("black" Friday...get it, LOL?!), but looks like a helluva lot a watch for $432 (sandwich dial, 2824, thick sapphire, bracelet and rubber strap included)! Black Friday

EDIT: Ha! After looking closer at their site, it appears they only have a total of 3 models. So I guess you can say that 2/3 of their line up will be on sale for Black Friday. Either way, nice find, EA-Sport!



EA-Sport said:


> 50% off on SAS website for BF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Never been so tempted to pull the trigger IN MY LIFE!








Someone reported back the secret reason for the price...


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

$195 seems like a great price on this 7674-1 chrono from the 2nd edition of Zeppelin's 100 Jahre line. 42mm x 12mm dimensions, sports a mineral crystal and Miyota 6S21 quartz movement (4 beats on chrono seconds hand). I might prefer the more subtle applied silver dots some of their other dials employ; but this is still an attractive piece.









From the 1st edition of the 100 Jahre line, this big date dual time 7640-1 for $142 seems like it's favorably priced too. With a free-running second hand, the tachy- and telemeter scales might be more ornamental than functional. Same 42 mm case size, but 11 mm tall. Mineral crystal, Ronda 6203.B quartz movement and the more subtle applied dot indices here.









Both photos from Point Tec's web site.


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

re: watchstation

I ordered a Zodiac Sea Dragon on sale on Saturday, used the 15% new subscriber discount and learned later there was a 20% code making the rounds, called them this morning to see if they could give me the extra 5% off...they did so without any problems...I thought that was pretty cool of them


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Kohls dropped the bulova moonwatch to $330 and the bracelet version to $390
> 
> 15% off is the only coupon i can find which makes them $280.50 and $331.50. EBates 9% cash back right now and kohls is offering $15 kohls cash for every $50 spent.


Not a bad price (same with the Turtles that are also on sale @ Kohl's) when factoring in the Kohl's cash. This ends up being a pretty similar price to when they offer the random 40% coupons though. I kinda despise Kohl's cash, so I'd rather get it during a similarly-priced sale where I can get more directly off the price.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

vinnyjr said:


> re: watchstation
> 
> I ordered a Zodiac Sea Dragon on sale on Saturday, used the 15% new subscriber discount and learned later there was a 20% code making the rounds, called them this morning to see if they could give me the extra 5% off...they did so without any problems...I thought that was pretty cool of them


Nice!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> garf666.... excellent news... Would you let them know you and your friend were both very pleased? Thank you on behalf of f71.
> Ed


I'm very happy with mine. Bit smaller than my usual but a very nice watch.
He saw mine and next day asked me to order for him.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Jura watches (UK / EU) have a sale, 10-15% off but at checkout there's a code for another 10%. For example, the black Hamilton field khaki quartz is on sale for 335.50 but with another 10% off at checkout. That's about £90.00 off RRP.

There are some reasonable Certina / Tissot / Bulova deals over there too.

www.jurawatches.co.uk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

AceRimmer said:


> How much (approximately) are customs fees on a watch from Japan?


Well it kind of depends whether the watch is worth $60 or $6k don't you think?

Why don't you tell us what you've bought, how much you've paid, what seller you've bought it from, and what perhaps what State you live in (If that perhaps affects things)? Little details like that kind of help.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

KirS124 said:


> Guys, what do you think - Jacob time keeps ignoring me on my order, no progress with refund (they said they didn't receive any funds) either with shipping tracking. I don't know what is happening, because bought from them already with no problem.


If you paid with credit card, contact your credit card company. If you payed with Paypal, contact Paypal. They can verify whether or not the charge was completed or funds were transferred (whichever is applicable). If so, then start the dispute process through them. One of the first things they will ask is whether you have contacted the seller. Let them know you have and that Jacob Time claims the chart (or transfer) was never made (or at least never completed). Then, just let them handle it.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Just got my watchgooroo purchase in... not bad!


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Well it kind of depends whether the watch is worth $60 or $6k don't you think?
> 
> Why don't you tell us what you've bought, how much you've paid, what seller you've bought it from, and what perhaps what State you live in (If that perhaps affects things)? Little details like that kind of help.


I was sort of hoping that someone could tell me an approximate percentage.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

F2W12 said:


> Not a bad price (same with the Turtles that are also on sale @ Kohl's) when factoring in the Kohl's cash. This ends up being a pretty similar price to when they offer the random 40% coupons though. I kinda despise Kohl's cash, so I'd rather get it during a similarly-priced sale where I can get more directly off the price.


Yeah the kohls cash is deceiving. Say you get $75 back on the strap version, you aren't actually getting $75 to spend at kohls. They apply the kohls cash first and the discounts after. So if you have a 30% off coupon it only applies the amount left in your cart after the kohls cash has been applied. So it's not really $75. Kohls always has a coupon code that will work.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

AceRimmer said:


> I was sort of hoping that someone could tell me an approximate percentage.


Not sure for the UK, but usually you only pay customs taxes if the purchase of over a certain amount.
Then it's usually gst/vat + handling fees. Check your country's customs website.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

UK import duty, sadly, sits at around 22%


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Watchomatic said:


> Not sure for the UK, but usually you only pay customs taxes if the purchase of over a certain amount.
> Then it's usually gst/vat + handling fees. Check your country's customs website.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


This is correct, but there's a bit of a random element to it. Sometimes packages come through without being picked up, sometimes they don't. There is a small threshold whereby low value items aren't charged customs fees but it's just luck of the draw whether items over that amount get charged or not. It also depends on whether the seller declares the full value or just puts some more amount on the declaration label, and if the customs people open it and estimate the value for themselves then it's anybody's guess what they'll guess it's worth.

I've had a package before (a used Orient Ray) sent from the the State's to the UK by a friend and marked as a gift (which it was) and still been charged customs fees, something like £18 I think. But I've also bought some other watches from the State's and NZ and not been charged. The best thing you can do is look on the UK customs website and they'll give you a little table to work out the estimated customs fees depending on what the watch is valued at. I'd suggest going on there and working out yourself what you'd be likely to pay based on what you've paid for the watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I have no idea why my text went all funny halfway through that post.


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

For those of us in the EU... H.S. Johnson have the Bulova Moon Watch on bracelet for £399. That's a VERY good deal.


----------



## tierbo (Nov 2, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on the Seiko Prospex. For the money, even with exchange and taxes, it comes to and ultra affordable C$243.80.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Stowa is offering more "Exhibition watches" at discounted prices.

https://www.stowa.de/en/Special+watches/


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ashford has added new items to their Black Friday sale.

Black Friday watches

(as usual with Asford links either copy past it to a new tab or once you click it, edit the link and just hit Enter)

I like this one, sadly out of my budget for now :roll:


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The watches on the Ashford sale that caught my eye are these, they were added today:

Hamilton American Classic Auto for $299









Edox Hydro-Sub for $199


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Does anyone recall if any Orient dealers have BF sales? I'm itching for a good deal on a Polaris GMT or even Seeker if the price is right...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

City74 said:


> The watches on the Ashford sale that caught my eye are these, they were added today:
> 
> Hamilton American Classic Auto for $299
> 
> ...


If I was in the States I'd buy that Hydrosub *immediately*.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Yeah the kohls cash is deceiving. Say you get $75 back on the strap version, you aren't actually getting $75 to spend at kohls. They apply the kohls cash first and the discounts after. So if you have a 30% off coupon it only applies the amount left in your cart after the kohls cash has been applied. So it's not really $75. Kohls always has a coupon code that will work.


Exactly. I hate how the "cash" you earn is not treated like so. Not only is it immune from discounts, it also will pull you out of the free shipping or other promos that require a subtotal threshold of $X if you're not careful.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Raydius said:


> Does anyone recall if any Orient dealers have BF sales? I'm itching for a good deal on a Polaris GMT or even Seeker if the price is right...


no idea if Long Island Watch carries those particular models but I'm pretty sure they have a BF sale.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Dfq23 said:


> Not sure how it is in the States but here in the UK you have a legal right to cancel an online order prior to dispatch for any reason.


I'm sorry but I just can't understand your reasons for hassling Ashford. You picked a watch at a price you liked; knowing it was from the US with US terms; then you read a very few comments on a web forum about problems with a very few shipments and decided for that reason you wanted to cancel; then their process was such that cancelling wasn't possible so now you're quite upset. Sorry. Not on your side with this at all.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Has this one been less than $720 ($899 less 20% Coupon) @ Watchstation? Unfortunately in Texas I get charged tax as well.


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Casio Men's PRG-270 Pro Trek Triple Sensor Multifunction Digital Sport Watch

 _4.4 out of 5 stars_   301 customer reviews 

|  70 answered questions 

[HR][/HR]  
List Price: $180.00 With Deal:
 $91.80 & *FREE Shipping.* FREE Returns

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-PRG-270-Triple-Multifunction-Digital/dp/B00ENCRBO4/ref=sr_1_2?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1479327459&sr=1-2&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=casio+protrek


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

If you don't know SAS watches, just know that they are VERY highly regarded. They don't get much recognition here on WUS but on the DWC they are very well known. I used to own a model from their sister brand Mileata and it was an exceptionally put together piece. Last year they did a 30% off sale on their Dubh Lihn model and I missed that. 50% off may be too much to resist especially with the ETA movement inside.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

If anyone is in the market for the oddball Seiko Orange Mowhawk, this seems to be a good deal on Creation watches... $171.90 after the BFSALEWEEK coupon:

Seiko Prospex Automatic Air Diver's SRP589 SRP589K1 SRP589K Men's Watch


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

If I hadn't already ordered a Terrascope, I would be all over this limited edition Aquascope.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

And now I'm trying to talk myself out of the Certina DS1 ($359) or even the his and hers anniversary set ($548) on Ashford. I've been hunting down reviews and price history and it seems legit... somebody talk me out of this! =)


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Uatu said:


> If I hadn't already ordered a Terrascope, I would be all over this limited edition Aquascope.


fingers crossed that the black or blue models go on sale this week!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Does anyone recall if any Orient dealers have BF sales? I'm itching for a good deal on a Polaris GMT or even Seeker if the price is right...


Long Island's BF sale has already started. Not all models are on sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

That is a beauty! 


Uatu said:


> If I hadn't already ordered a Terrascope, I would be all over this limited edition Aquascope.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

RiverRat said:


> $195 seems like a great price on this 7674-1 chrono from the 2nd edition of Zeppelin's 100 Jahre line. 42mm x 12mm dimensions, sports a mineral crystal and Miyota 6S21 quartz movement (4 beats on chrono seconds hand). I might prefer the more subtle applied silver dots some of their other dials employ; but this is still an attractive piece.
> 
> View attachment 9988834
> 
> ...


This is a nice looking watch...thanks


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you don't know SAS watches, just know that they are VERY highly regarded. They don't get much recognition here on WUS but on the DWC they are very well known. I used to own a model from their sister brand Mileata and it was an exceptionally put together piece. Last year they did a 30% off sale on their Dubh Lihn model and I missed that. 50% off may be too much to resist especially with the ETA movement inside.


 There's a picture and link to SAS in the header of this very page, and yet I had never heard of them until this post!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

fearlessleader said:


> I'm sorry but I just can't understand your reasons for hassling Ashford. You picked a watch at a price you liked; knowing it was from the US with US terms; then you read a very few comments on a web forum about problems with a very few shipments and decided for that reason you wanted to cancel; then their process was such that cancelling wasn't possible so now you're quite upset. Sorry. Not on your side with this at all.


Come on. Go along with the flow. Let's all cry together.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alpina arrived. Not as big as I thought. 7 1/4 inch wrist for reference.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not normally into PVD watches, but this one is so well specked out (and looks pretty good, too), that for the 50% off price, if I don't find anything else which grabs me on Black Friday, then I very well might bite.



valuewatchguy said:


> If you don't know SAS watches, just know that they are VERY highly regarded. They don't get much recognition here on WUS but on the DWC they are very well known. I used to own a model from their sister brand Mileata and it was an exceptionally put together piece. Last year they did a 30% off sale on their Dubh Lihn model and I missed that. 50% off may be too much to resist especially with the ETA movement inside.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Timex Expedition TW4B007009J Base Shock Watch for $16.00 + $5.54 Shipping. The 20% discount will be automatically applied at checkout. 
Lowest price on record at Camel. This ships to Australia.
EDIT - I just noticed that the dial window is Acrylic, so the Casio Tough Solar is probably the better buy as it's Mineral.









Or for $3.79 more you can get the Casio Tough Solar STL-S100H-2A2VCF $19.44 + $5.89 Shipping. They are both 100 metres water resistant.
Dial Window - Mineral.
Camel price check.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

This seems like a good deal for a red version of the Seiko Monster-- ($211 on Amazon, $200 on Jomashop)

https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Mons...qid=1479772505&sr=8-44&keywords=seiko+monster

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp313k2.html


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

thedius said:


> Ashford has added new items to their Black Friday sale.
> 
> Black Friday watches
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Just picked up a terrascope.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Tried looking back several pages but are we allowed to use coupon codes in addition to the black friday prices?


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

G550 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Just picked up a terrascope.


Fantastic looking watch. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> The white dial Glycine Incursore is coming up as a Today's Deal on Amazon. I picked one up last summer for $390.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally manage to beat everyone to a new deal and Amazon cancels it.

No explanation or anything, just disappears. 
Unbelievable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frostjoe (Nov 19, 2015)

Are other people seeing double posts? 

Perhaps our thread at 2000+ pages is too much for the forum software.

Or it's too much beer. 😁


Joe

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

FYI - don't send a watch back with a prepaid return label.

I sent that Alpina alpiner 4 GMT back to Amazon with their pre-paid label because I bought two since I shipped one to the wrong address. One of them was also bought with Ebates and one with befrugal. I figured id send the one I got at my house back and grab the other one to keep when I'm back for the holidays at the other address. 

Amazon said they didn't get the watch back and wouldn't issue a return. I called and after talking to them they said the return would be issued by Sunday. It was still on my account today so I called again and they said the fullfilment center got an empty box and they decided they won't issue a refund. I talked to several superior managers about how I sent the item back and I have a receipt saying its exact weight and an empty box doesn't weigh That much. l filed a claim with ups but ups will only talk to Amazon because they paid for return postage. I asked Amazon if they would follow up on the claim with ups since they won't issue a refund and they said no they don't communicate with ups because it would involve sensitive customer information. So I am out $700 because Amazon claims they didn't receive a watch back and will not follow up with ups who will not communicate with me. I calledthe ups branch and the owner is going to call me back. as of now I'm out the money for a watch I don't have. I won't ever purchase from Amazon again and I also will always just pay for return postage myself and make sure it is insured. Never thought this would happen.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> There's a picture and link to SAS in the header of this very page, and yet I had never heard of them until this post!


They're more for tool diver fans. Everyone's says great things about them. That price can't be beat. I wish I could.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

G550 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Just picked up a terrascope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this was 699 on Ashford, that's gotta be a great deal right? So tempted, would love to see how the watch looks on wrist in a non stock photo.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> FYI - don't send a watch back with a prepaid return label.
> 
> I sent that Alpina alpiner 4 GMT back to Amazon with their pre-paid label because I bought two since I shipped one to the wrong address. One of them was also bought with Ebates and one with befrugal. I figured id send the one I got at my house back and grab the other one to keep when I'm back for the holidays at the other address.
> 
> Amazon said they didn't get the watch back and wouldn't issue a return. I called and after talking to them they said the return would be issued by Sunday. It was still on my account today so I called again and they said the fullfilment center got an empty box and they decided they won't issue a refund. I talked to several superior managers about how I sent the item back and I have a receipt saying its exact weight and an empty box doesn't weigh That much. l filed a claim with ups but ups will only talk to Amazon because they paid for return postage. I asked Amazon if they would follow up on the claim with ups since they won't issue a refund and they said no they don't communicate with ups because it would involve sensitive customer information. So I am out $700 because Amazon claims they didn't receive a watch back and will not follow up with ups who will not communicate with me. I calledthe ups branch and the owner is going to call me back. as of now I'm out the money for a watch I don't have. I won't ever purchase from Amazon again and I also will always just pay for return postage myself and make sure it is insured. Never thought this would happen.


Wow. That's horrible. So sorry this is happening to you but I have a feeling it'll end well for you when the dust settles. Still horrible though. They're probably gonna end up giving your money back plus some kinda coupon code after an apology.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> FYI - don't send a watch back with a prepaid return label.
> 
> I sent that Alpina alpiner 4 GMT back to Amazon with their pre-paid label because I bought two since I shipped one to the wrong address. One of them was also bought with Ebates and one with befrugal. I figured id send the one I got at my house back and grab the other one to keep when I'm back for the holidays at the other address.
> 
> Amazon said they didn't get the watch back and wouldn't issue a return. I called and after talking to them they said the return would be issued by Sunday. It was still on my account today so I called again and they said the fullfilment center got an empty box and they decided they won't issue a refund. I talked to several superior managers about how I sent the item back and I have a receipt saying its exact weight and an empty box doesn't weigh That much. l filed a claim with ups but ups will only talk to Amazon because they paid for return postage. I asked Amazon if they would follow up on the claim with ups since they won't issue a refund and they said no they don't communicate with ups because it would involve sensitive customer information. So I am out $700 because Amazon claims they didn't receive a watch back and will not follow up with ups who will not communicate with me. I calledthe ups branch and the owner is going to call me back. as of now I'm out the money for a watch I don't have. I won't ever purchase from Amazon again and I also will always just pay for return postage myself and make sure it is insured. Never thought this would happen.


I've never had a problem w/ Amazon returns, so that is a wide swath to paint.

With that being said, time to file a chargeback with your CC.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was notified via the Amazon App that the deal was canceled.



w4tchnut said:


> I finally manage to beat everyone to a new deal and Amazon cancels it.
> 
> No explanation or anything, just disappears.
> Unbelievable.
> ...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> FYI - don't send a watch back with a prepaid return label.
> 
> I sent that Alpina alpiner 4 GMT back to Amazon with their pre-paid label because I bought two since I shipped one to the wrong address. One of them was also bought with Ebates and one with befrugal. I figured id send the one I got at my house back and grab the other one to keep when I'm back for the holidays at the other address.
> 
> Amazon said they didn't get the watch back and wouldn't issue a return. I called and after talking to them they said the return would be issued by Sunday. It was still on my account today so I called again and they said the fullfilment center got an empty box and they decided they won't issue a refund. I talked to several superior managers about how I sent the item back and I have a receipt saying its exact weight and an empty box doesn't weigh That much. l filed a claim with ups but ups will only talk to Amazon because they paid for return postage. I asked Amazon if they would follow up on the claim with ups since they won't issue a refund and they said no they don't communicate with ups because it would involve sensitive customer information. So I am out $700 because Amazon claims they didn't receive a watch back and will not follow up with ups who will not communicate with me. I calledthe ups branch and the owner is going to call me back. as of now I'm out the money for a watch I don't have. I won't ever purchase from Amazon again and I also will always just pay for return postage myself and make sure it is insured. Never thought this would happen.





BrandonR said:


> I've never had a problem w/ Amazon returns, so that is a wide swath to paint.
> 
> With that being said, time to file a chargeback with your CC.


That's amazing. Because Amazon is one of the best on honoring returns. I had to return a defective wifi router, after getting the runaround from the manufacturer, (they wouldn't honor the 1-year warranty on the device, and the 30-day return period from Amazon expired) I called Amazon, exasperated. Even though the 30-day return period expired, Amazon took my return, paid for return shipping, shipped me out a new router (without charging me, so long as the first one got back in 30 days), and was pleasant and helpful the whole time.

I'm shocked that Amazon said no to you. I'm wondering if there was something about the purchase, or your account, that made them stick. Maybe it's the fact that you bought two watches, or the purchase price. Are you a Prime member? Do you have a long purchase history?

I can imagine if you've not bought a lot from Amazon before, bought two of the same fairly high dollar watches which were shipped to two different addresses, and returned one, that maybe Amazon would be skeptical of your claims. Not that you're to blame for an empty box, of course, I'm just wondering what it was that triggered Amazon's skepticism.


----------



## config (Aug 19, 2016)

For those holding out for a Bulova Moon watch deal, Kohls has it on sale for $330 - 15% (coupon NOVSAVE15)=$280.50 + tax.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> FYI - don't send a watch back with a prepaid return label.
> 
> I sent that Alpina alpiner 4 GMT back to Amazon with their pre-paid label because I bought two since I shipped one to the wrong address. One of them was also bought with Ebates and one with befrugal. I figured id send the one I got at my house back and grab the other one to keep when I'm back for the holidays at the other address.
> 
> Amazon said they didn't get the watch back and wouldn't issue a return. I called and after talking to them they said the return would be issued by Sunday. It was still on my account today so I called again and they said the fullfilment center got an empty box and they decided they won't issue a refund. I talked to several superior managers about how I sent the item back and I have a receipt saying its exact weight and an empty box doesn't weigh That much. l filed a claim with ups but ups will only talk to Amazon because they paid for return postage. I asked Amazon if they would follow up on the claim with ups since they won't issue a refund and they said no they don't communicate with ups because it would involve sensitive customer information. So I am out $700 because Amazon claims they didn't receive a watch back and will not follow up with ups who will not communicate with me. I calledthe ups branch and the owner is going to call me back. as of now I'm out the money for a watch I don't have. I won't ever purchase from Amazon again and I also will always just pay for return postage myself and make sure it is insured. Never thought this would happen.


I've returned a few due to defects and such and haven't had any major trouble. I do think their support isn't as good as it once was though. I bought a Victorinox that came in a sketchy box for the model and all the removable links from the band were gone. I tried to get it replaced but they would only refund for return. Another time I ordered a nothing special quartz watch for $98 and got a rose gold dress watch with eta 2824-2 in the box. I wrote them to let them know of the mixup and asked to just return for a refund (was immediately after the Victorinox). Instead they immediately refunded my $98 and that was it. I emailed them again after a week about returning the watch and after a few back and forths they sent a label for it. Guess maybe I should of just kept the thing, lol. I tape the crap out of the boxes though. I wonder if you had paid the return yourself and insured it if the shipper would give you trouble on the claim.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> This seems like a good deal for a red version of the Seiko Monster-- ($211 on Amazon, $200 on Jomashop)
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Mons...qid=1479772505&sr=8-44&keywords=seiko+monster
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp313k2.html


That's a great price for this watch, especially on a bracelet.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> That's amazing. Because Amazon is one of the best on honoring returns. I had to return a defective wifi router, after getting the runaround from the manufacturer, (they wouldn't honor the 1-year warranty on the device, and the 30-day return period from Amazon expired) I called Amazon, exasperated. Even though the 30-day return period expired, Amazon took my return, paid for return shipping, shipped me out a new router (without charging me, so long as the first one got back in 30 days), and was pleasant and helpful the whole time.
> 
> I'm shocked that Amazon said no to you. I'm wondering if there was something about the purchase, or your account, that made them stick. Maybe it's the fact that you bought two watches, or the purchase price. Are you a Prime member? Do you have a long purchase history?
> 
> I can imagine if you've not bought a lot from Amazon before, bought two of the same fairly high dollar watches which were shipped to two different addresses, and returned one, that maybe Amazon would be skeptical of your claims. Not that you're to blame for an empty box, of course, I'm just wondering what it was that triggered Amazon's skepticism.


I have had prime for about 6 years, order stuff from prime several times a month. I order almost everything I buy through Amazon prime so I have a long history and have only had one issue where a package didn't arrive and they immediately resent it. My post wasn't to slam Amazon, but rather to say had I opted to pay the return postage and insure it, I would at least be able to follow up on the claim. Initially they said they would issue a return. I was praising them for the CS. Then when I called again they said they can't issue a refund if the package was empty. What is amazing is that the papers I printed out for the return were in the box according to them. I can understand that they won't issue a refund for a empty box, but I don't agree with the fact that they won't follow up with UPS when I am not allowed to do so. They mentioned that I have been a long time customer and hope I will stay so. I contacted my credit card company and they are disputing the charge since In their words "the issue is out of my hands and I did all I could." In the past Amazon has been great and I have bought hundreds of times without issue. But getting stuck with a $700 charge is enough for me to be upset with the situation. Wasn't advising anyone to avoid Amazon, but rather you can protect yourselves if you pay for return postage as I wish I had.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

jaeva said:


> So much for self control.


Anyone own this watch? 48mm isn't "Baby" anything. Tempted, but seems like a substantial hunk of metal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

That is an insane price! I wasn't even in the market for a Baby Tuna, but I just could not pass up this deal on such a great spec'd Seiko dive watch. Now I have an _Ashford _Baby Tuna to go with my two _Kohl's_ Turtles.Thanks cairoanan!


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like you might of grabbed the last one! I snagged one up earlier, could not resist either lol. Im fairly convinced there will not be a better deal on a Seiko as this one.



trevorklat said:


> That is an insane price! I wasn't even in the market for a Baby Tuna, but I just could not pass up this deal on such a great spec'd Seiko dive watch. Now I have an _Ashford _Baby Tuna to go with my two _Kohl's_ Turtles.Thanks cairoanan!


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> FYI - don't send a watch back with a prepaid return label.
> 
> I sent that Alpina alpiner 4 GMT back to Amazon with their pre-paid label because I bought two since I shipped one to the wrong address. One of them was also bought with Ebates and one with befrugal. I figured id send the one I got at my house back and grab the other one to keep when I'm back for the holidays at the other address.
> 
> Amazon said they didn't get the watch back and wouldn't issue a return. I called and after talking to them they said the return would be issued by Sunday. It was still on my account today so I called again and they said the fullfilment center got an empty box and they decided they won't issue a refund. I talked to several superior managers about how I sent the item back and I have a receipt saying its exact weight and an empty box doesn't weigh That much. l filed a claim with ups but ups will only talk to Amazon because they paid for return postage. I asked Amazon if they would follow up on the claim with ups since they won't issue a refund and they said no they don't communicate with ups because it would involve sensitive customer information. So I am out $700 because Amazon claims they didn't receive a watch back and will not follow up with ups who will not communicate with me. I calledthe ups branch and the owner is going to call me back. as of now I'm out the money for a watch I don't have. I won't ever purchase from Amazon again and I also will always just pay for return postage myself and make sure it is insured. Never thought this would happen.


Wow! That's a real lesson right there.

From my limited experience, all *registered *shipment couriers mark the shipment weight on both the sender's receipt and outside the package... I shipped a return watch back to Singapore yesterday via EMS and the weight was 0.48 kg.. Marked very clearly and the employee [who's a friend of mine] told me that they confirm the shipments weight in each checkpoint before next checkpoint.

If your shipment was weighted by the courier and marked, then it's 100% the courier's fault for delivering a weightless package. Amazon should know better.

This is of course if the weight was marked. If not, then you'll need a solid proof that the watch was inside. Good luck and *thank you *for sharing your experience.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> This seems like a good deal for a red version of the Seiko Monster-- ($211 on Amazon, $200 on Jomashop)
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Seiko-Mons...qid=1479772505&sr=8-44&keywords=seiko+monster
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp313k2.html


That's actually a terrific deal *IF *they shipped the exact version on the photos with the cleaner dial vs the dial with the *X *logo [Prospex logo].
Older versions with cleaner dials are at least +$50 more expensive and raising due to not being manufactured anymore.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> Anyone own this watch? 48mm isn't "Baby" anything. Tempted, but seems like a substantial hunk of metal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have the stainless steel version (SRP637) that came on a Monster bracelet and it is rather heavy. However, the lugs are short and angle down so it wears smaller, surprisingly, and the heavy bracelet serves as ballast or counter-weight for the watch head. I tried on this version which is lighter but without a counter-balance but the rubber strap allowed me to wear it tighter on my wrist while still relatively comfortable.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JimWharton said:


> Anyone own this watch? 48mm isn't "Baby" anything. Tempted, but seems like a substantial hunk of metal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you own any 44mm pieces, that's how it'll wear but more comfortable because of the lugs and round design. Unless they're 44mm Oris divers. Those wear like 41-42mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

H






how about this one you can save over $21000 lol


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

config said:


> For those holding out for a Bulova Moon watch deal, Kohls has it on sale for $330 - 15% (coupon NOVSAVE15)=$280.50 + tax.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9991530&d=1479778618"]
> 
> 
> ...


I got one at the previous price (it should be here this weekend), I'm going to contact Kohl's to see if they can price adjust for me.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

automatico said:


> Looks like you might of grabbed the last one! I snagged one up earlier, could not resist either lol. Im fairly convinced there will not be a better deal on a Seiko as this one.


I'm waiting for the inevitable posting in the For Sale forums with stupid markups.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> I'm waiting for the inevitable posting in the For Sale forums with stupid markups.


Sold out while I was dithering. Do they ever restock? Probably wishful thinking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Miyagi say no such thing as stupid markups, only stupid people who mark things up.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Does anyone recall if any Orient dealers have BF sales? I'm itching for a good deal on a Polaris GMT or even Seeker if the price is right...


Also, Orient USA is having a sale on the Polaris GMT now. Use code EXTRA30 for, well, an extra 30 percent off the marked sale price. I don't know when the code expires.

http://orientwatchusa.com/product-category/mens-watches/executive/polaris/


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

vinnyjr said:


> re: watchstation
> 
> I ordered a Zodiac Sea Dragon on sale on Saturday, used the 15% new subscriber discount and learned later there was a 20% code making the rounds, called them this morning to see if they could give me the extra 5% off...they did so without any problems...I thought that was pretty cool of them


After a period of time away from buying watches (was spending spare funds over the past year adding to my gun collection ahead of the US Presidential election for...reasons), I decided to pop into this thread just to see if there were any pre-BF deals that might catch my eye, and the sale on the white-dial Sea Wolf 53 (the "serial killer" model, as someone else in the thread hilariously coined it) immediately had me reaching for the wallet. In my zeal to get one checked out with the 15% newbie discount, I failed to scroll back far enough in the thread to see the 20% off code. So I did the same thing as vinnyjr and e-mailed Watch Station to see if they'd give me the better discount, and they replied in the affirmative. They've won over this WIS with that type of customer service, wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again (wish they didn't charge tax, but that's a small price to pay for a bargain).


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> If you own any 44mm pieces, that's how it'll wear but more comfortable because of the lugs and round design. Unless they're 44mm Oris divers. Those wear like 41-42mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


44mm is actually my sweet spot. Would be willing to try something larger, but don't want to wear a dinner plate.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

SonicBoom2 said:


> After a period of time away from buying watches (was spending spare funds over the past year adding to my gun collection ahead of the US Presidential election for...reasons), I decided to pop into this thread just to see if there were any pre-BF deals that might catch my eye, and the sale on the white-dial Sea Wolf 53 (the "serial killer" model, as someone else in the thread hilariously coined it) immediately had me reaching for the wallet. In my zeal to get one checked out with the 15% newbie discount, I failed to scroll back far enough in the thread to see the 20% off code. So I did the same thing as vinnyjr and e-mailed Watch Station to see if they'd give me the better discount, and they replied in the affirmative. They've won over this WIS with that type of customer service, wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again (wish they didn't charge tax, but that's a small price to pay for a bargain).


 It's amazing how much better life is with an additional 5% off!!! lol


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

SonicBoom2 said:


> After a period of time away from buying watches (was spending spare funds over the past year adding to my gun collection ahead of the US Presidential election for...reasons), I decided to pop into this thread just to see if there were any pre-BF deals that might catch my eye, and the sale on the white-dial Sea Wolf 53 (the "serial killer" model, as someone else in the thread hilariously coined it) immediately had me reaching for the wallet. In my zeal to get one checked out with the 15% newbie discount, I failed to scroll back far enough in the thread to see the 20% off code. So I did the same thing as vinnyjr and e-mailed Watch Station to see if they'd give me the better discount, and they replied in the affirmative. They've won over this WIS with that type of customer service, wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again (wish they didn't charge tax, but that's a small price to pay for a bargain).


The guy stockpiling weapons was attracted to the "serial killer" watch? [...backing away...] 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JimWharton said:


> 44mm is actually my sweet spot. Would be willing to try something larger, but don't want to wear a dinner plate.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Then you'd love a "baby" Tuna. 44mm is also my sweet spot and my 637 wears more comfortable than them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a great price for this watch, especially on a bracelet.


I dont see where the good deal on this seiko is. Do you have a link?
Thank you


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> Anyone own this watch? 48mm isn't "Baby" anything. Tempted, but seems like a substantial hunk of metal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have the SS version (SRP637) and 6.75" wrist. with mods too 










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> The guy stockpiling weapons was attracted to the "serial killer" watch? [...backing away...]


Well, I have to have some means of defending my beloved collection of timepieces...

You can have my watch boxes when you pry them from my cold, dead hands!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> That's a great price for this watch, especially on a bracelet.


I dont see where the good deal on this seiko is. Do you have a link?
Thank you


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I got some great customer service from Maranez. I've been waiting for another 20% off sale from them and their holiday sale started last week. Ordered the Bangla 47mm on Friday and received it from Hong Kong today, Monday. That's pretty darn good for free shipping. The watch is definitely as big as I can go on my 7.25" wrist, but it wears well. A lot of watch for $279 and great lume. I LOVE my Ancon M26 Tank and have been wanting something similar in size to that.









Now for the rest of the story - I had also e-mailed Maranez and asked them if I could buy a replacement crystal for my Rawai 45mm. I had dropped that watch on some concrete and chipped a chunk out of the crystal. Totally my fault and not under warranty. Well... Maranez sent me a replacement crystal at no charge in the box with the Bangla. It was a breeze to remove the bezel and under that there is a retaining ring with six screws that holds the crystal in. It was simple to change and I even used the strap change screw driver that Maranez provided.

Here's my brass/bronze collection as it stands.








Armida A8 on Maranez strap, Maranez Rawai 45 on Panatime strap, Ancon M26 Tank on Panatime, and the new Bangla


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I'LL LET YOU KNOW!



shmaiz3r said:


> That's actually a terrific deal *IF *they shipped the exact version on the photos with the cleaner dial vs the dial with the *X *logo [Prospex logo].
> Older versions with cleaner dials are at least +$50 more expensive and raising due to not being manufactured anymore.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

SonicBoom2 said:


> Well, I have to have some means of defending my beloved collection of timepieces...
> 
> You can have my watch boxes when you pry them from my cold, dead hands!


No worries now. It's salad days for awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I'LL LET YOU KNOW!


Could you please post the link to the seiko 313 you are referring to? Thanks


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Could you please post the link to the seiko 313 you are referring to? Thanks


I think he means this one: http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp313k2.html


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

frostjoe said:


> Are other people seeing double posts?
> 
> Perhaps our thread at 2000+ pages is too much for the forum software.
> 
> ...


Yes I've noticed it too. Sucks big time!

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks, wasn't sure because I've seen it for less than that several times in the last year


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Raydius said:


> I have the SS version (SRP637) and 6.75" wrist. with mods too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ! That's a stunner !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice looking Citizen Eco-Drive Chronograph on Schnoop. It's a "display model", but I've personally had good luck with the website on a few orders. Thanks SD!










https://www.shnoop.com/home/5427-ci...3h-sport-chronograph-watch.html?sdtid=9367867


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Canyon55 said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure because I've seen it for less than that several times in the last year


What you saw was probably for the newer version with the PROSPEX [X] logo dial. The newer version with bracelet is usually priced at $220, just to give you an idea how good this deal is if it turned out to be the same version in the product page photo.

Here's a borrowed photo with both the old-non-logo version and the newer PROSPEX version:









There's a big chance that they simply didn't change the photo of the older model to the newer model because they share the same model number. It's definitely a sweet price if it turned out to be the older version. It's going to be a hassle if it'll cost you tax and international shipping, so don't forget to consider the risks.


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

not sure if anyone is aware but the srp313k1 is available on ebay without the prospex logo for 165 usd free shipping from singapore. i didnt know people preferred without the logo. here i was waiting for a sale on the version with the logo.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Same here  I had it in my cart and told myself I'll wait till today. And waited I did.



JimWharton said:


> Sold out while I was dithering. Do they ever restock? Probably wishful thinking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

SonicBoom2 said:


> Well, I have to have some means of defending my beloved collection of timepieces...
> 
> You can have my watch boxes when you pry them from my cold, dead hands!


How 'bout I offer you 5% more than they're worth? 

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

brianwsch said:


> not sure if anyone is aware but the srp313k1 is available on ebay without the prospex logo for 165 usd free shipping from singapore. i didnt know people preferred without the logo. here i was waiting for a sale on the version with the logo.


$165 is a true bargain for the rubber strap version, but I couldn't find the listing.

Edit: Changed my default address in eBay back to USA and the listing appeared in my search results.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> $165 is a true bargain for the rubber strap version, but I couldn't find the listing.
> 
> Cheapest in eBay for the rubber strap version is $203 w/o the box.


There are a few listings at around $165. Here's one:

Seiko Men&apos;s Sport Automatic Divers Black WR200M Watch SRP313 SRP313K1 SRP313K 4954628154576 | eBay


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

fel2718 said:


> I saw this was 699 on Ashford, that's gotta be a great deal right? So tempted, would love to see how the watch looks on wrist in a non stock photo.


My Terrascope on 7" wrist


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jaeva said:


> There are a few listings at around $165. Here's one:
> 
> Seiko Men&apos;s Sport Automatic Divers Black WR200M Watch SRP313 SRP313K1 SRP313K 4954628154576 | eBay


My bad.. I forgot to change my default address back to USA.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Interesting that the Guroo has switched to fixed time auction with a reserve for their new listings. No more making offers.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

garf666 said:


> Interesting that the Guroo has switched to fixed time auction with a reserve for their new listings. No more making offers.


I just noticed the same.

new strategy: nobody bid till the last seconds for major savings. Just kidding lol


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Glad I jumped on the SRP641 deal, it seems to be gone now from Ashford.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> FYI - don't send a watch back with a prepaid return label.
> 
> I sent that Alpina alpiner 4 GMT back to Amazon with their pre-paid label because I bought two since I shipped one to the wrong address. One of them was also bought with Ebates and one with befrugal. I figured id send the one I got at my house back and grab the other one to keep when I'm back for the holidays at the other address.
> 
> Amazon said they didn't get the watch back and wouldn't issue a return. I called and after talking to them they said the return would be issued by Sunday. It was still on my account today so I called again and they said the fullfilment center got an empty box and they decided they won't issue a refund. I talked to several superior managers about how I sent the item back and I have a receipt saying its exact weight and an empty box doesn't weigh That much. l filed a claim with ups but ups will only talk to Amazon because they paid for return postage. I asked Amazon if they would follow up on the claim with ups since they won't issue a refund and they said no they don't communicate with ups because it would involve sensitive customer information. So I am out $700 because Amazon claims they didn't receive a watch back and will not follow up with ups who will not communicate with me. I calledthe ups branch and the owner is going to call me back. as of now I'm out the money for a watch I don't have. I won't ever purchase from Amazon again and I also will always just pay for return postage myself and make sure it is insured. Never thought this would happen.


Never had a problem with amazon returns. Ever. And I've always used their prepaid labels.

I'm very sorry you are having this issue but I would continue to speak with amazon until a satisfactory resolution is reached. And continue with ups as well. I'm sure it'll work out in the end and the stress is just getting through this process.

If none of that works, talk to your cc and dispute. That should suffice. Good luck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Not a deal post, but : If you're trying to convince yourself that it's worth stumping up the cash for one of the JeanRichard's on special at Ashford...

... trust me, it is. I strongly doubt you'll find a better constructed, more attractively finished watch for the silly money they're asking for them at the mo.

Just be aware, they're big. Slim, but big. Mine is probably too big for my little 6.75" wrist, but it's so comfortable and attractive I deal with it


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Interesting that the Guroo has switched to fixed time auction with a reserve for their new listings. No more making offers.


You could still send them a note and make an offer. The watch I bought didn't have a "best offer" button either.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Certina DS-1 for $385:

CERTINA MEN&apos;S DS-1 39MM STEEL BRACELET AUTOMATIC WATCH C006.407.11.051.00 | eBay


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> I just noticed the same.
> 
> new strategy: nobody bid till the last seconds for major savings. Just kidding lol


guess the reserve will stop that being a success


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Not a deal post, but : If you're trying to convince yourself that it's worth stumping up the cash for one of the JeanRichard's on special at Ashford...
> 
> ... trust me, it is. I strongly doubt you'll find a better constructed, more attractively finished watch for the silly money they're asking for them at the mo.
> 
> Just be aware, they're big. Slim, but big. Mine is probably too big for my little 6.75" wrist, but it's so comfortable and attractive I deal with it


agree fully. would be all over an aquascope if I hadn't just bought a Glycine. Just have to be happy with the Terrascope for now


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Certina DS-1 for $385:
> 
> CERTINA MEN&apos;S DS-1 39MM STEEL BRACELET AUTOMATIC WATCH C006.407.11.051.00 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 9994362


The one on Ashford is titanium and cheaper. Some don't like titanium though, so this is a good alternative.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

garf666 said:


> agree fully. would be all over an aquascope if I hadn't just bought a Glycine. Just have to be happy with the Terrascope for now


That's not a good excuse. 
I just bought an Airman and a KMU48 and followed that with an Aquascope chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Any deals on Swiss Movement equipped German Fliegers/Aviators/Pilot watches?


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Has anyone's Zodiac purchase from Watch Station posted as "shipped" yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Stowa has some display watches for sale.



Relojes said:


> Any deals on Swiss Movement equipped German Fliegers/Aviators/Pilot watches?


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> That's not a good excuse.
> I just bought an Airman and a KMU48 and followed that with an Aquascope chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


abt 20 watches in the last 2 years is a better excuse!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Panatime (straps, accessories) 35% off all products now through 11/29. Code is "CYBER16"

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Any deals on Swiss Movement equipped German Fliegers/Aviators/Pilot watches?


Air Blue has all their watches on sale already. I think this is a great deal for $150 https://www.airbluewatches.com/product/bravo-auto/

not Swiss, but a good deal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Aquascope "chrono"???



w4tchnut said:


> That's not a good excuse.
> I just bought an Airman and a KMU48 and followed that with an Aquascope chrono.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

minchomexa said:


> not Swiss, but a good deal.


Why does a watch have to be Swiss to be any good?

Just keep in mind that Invicta jumped through all the applicable hoops to get this monstrosity labeled "Swiss Made".


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Glad I jumped on the SRP641 deal, it seems to be gone now from Ashford.


Come on man, don't rub it in...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Why does a watch have to be Swiss to be any good?
> 
> Just keep in mind that Invicta jumped through all the applicable hoops to get this monstrosity labeled "Swiss Made".


One man's "monstrosity" is another man's grail watch.

I don't want to know that man.


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

You laugh but I can't tell you how many watches I've had come apart when I time travel because the hands are spinning too fast.



brandon\ said:


> Why does a watch have to be Swiss to be any good?
> 
> Just keep in mind that Invicta jumped through all the applicable hoops to get this monstrosity labeled "Swiss Made".


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

I bet there's a lot of confused Swiss people out there: "did we really made that!?!?"


----------



## kecsmade (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi together...I am hoping for a Squale-Deal...but somehow I think, this hope is not realistic. 
Has anybody ever saw something like a Squale-SALE or -deal (new watches)?
Thx very much!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

dumberdrummer said:


> Aquascope "chrono"???


Sorry, Aeroscope.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

kecsmade said:


> Hi together...I am hoping for a Squale-Deal...but somehow I think, this hope is not realistic.
> Has anybody ever saw something like a Squale-SALE or -deal (new watches)?
> Thx very much!


Squale sometimes has deals on their website. Also check Long Island watch and Gnomen


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> Why does a watch have to be Swiss to be any good?
> 
> Just keep in mind that Invicta jumped through all the applicable hoops to get this monstrosity labeled "Swiss Made".


Is that bezel unidirectional or bidirectional? That's the deal breaker for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Christopher Ward has a "nearly new" white dial with green bezel GMT at %30 off now. I know the green bezel ones had a little popularity on here. Change to the UK site for a likely better price. May be able to add a coupon however they may cancel if one is used. https://www.christopherward.com/events/nearly-new-watches/c60-trident-gmt-600-85


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

kecsmade said:


> Hi together...I am hoping for a Squale-Deal...but somehow I think, this hope is not realistic.
> Has anybody ever saw something like a Squale-SALE or -deal (new watches)?
> Thx very much!


Pretty sure they offered a big discount on orange models some weeks ago (Halloween Deal, something like that).


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Christopher Ward has a "nearly new" white dial with green bezel GMT at %30 off now. I know the green bezel ones had a little popularity on here. Change to the UK site for a likely better price. May be able to add a coupon however they may cancel if one is used. https://www.christopherward.com/events/nearly-new-watches/c60-trident-gmt-600-85


Can someone confirm that these are ETA 2893 or equivalent movements? (AKA jumping GMT hand, vs. jumping hour?) If it's a jumping hour I'll be all over this.

EDIT: Disregard, I Internetted and found my own answer. It's a 2893, which is the suboptimal jumping-GMT hand.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been noted ... life has been cutting into watch bargain-hunting in a major way lately.

But Countycomm has the Maratac SR-9015L for just $259 if you get the non-see-through case back model. Fantastic specs for that price: 316L stainless steel; domed, anti-reflective sapphire crystal; triple-applied C3 Superluminova; and a Miyota 9015 movement. I believe it comes with the stainless steel bracelet as well.

https://countycomm.com/collections/...015l-watch-bracelet-combo?variant=27192134342

Pic sans bracelet borrowed from WUS:


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

garf666 said:


> abt 20 watches in the last 2 years is a better excuse!


Pfft- only 20? Beginner.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Dang, that's a great price...and with a bracelet, to boot! I might have bit if I didn't have the GPT-1 from Massdrop already inbound. I'm trying to test my resolve to see if that will be my only self-serving Holiday watch purchase (Ha! Who am I kidding!).



WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if this has already been noted ... life has been cutting into watch bargain-hunting in a major way lately.
> 
> But Countycomm has the Maratac SR-9015L for just $259 if you get the non-see-through case back model. Fantastic specs for that price: 316L stainless steel; domed, anti-reflective sapphire crystal; triple-applied C3 Superluminova; and a Miyota 9015 movement. I believe it comes with the stainless steel bracelet as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Starting today and for one week, NATO Strap Co. offering 40% off everything with coupon code 'CYBER16'

NATO Strap Co.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Seiko Recraft Women's Solar Dress Watch SNE879 for $99.00 from Long Island Watch; free US shipping, $5 to CA, AU, UK.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SNE879_Solar_Dress_Watch_p/sne879.htm



35mm is a traditional women's sport watch, but I guess 30M WR makes this one "dress." Very nice if you like the 1950s I.D. bracelet look. Here is down side:









An integral bracelet and a buckle (common among women's watches) with no micro adjustment holes. If you can't get a good fit removing links, you'll be looking for a replacement buckle. Nevertheless I'm buying one for my wife, and I'll post a review if it's worth reviewing.

SNE878 and SNE876 on sale for similar prices at Jet and Amazon respectively, but IMO they are pretty ugly. I have a feeling these won't be around long.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Come on, guys. Stop working and post deals!


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

AV-8 is having a 30% off sitewide. Use code "VIPCyber"

https://www.avi-8nation.com/collect...124446205&mc_cid=3163a23b96&mc_eid=13eff2dca0


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Get any Acionna, Cerberus, Phantom or Spectre for 25% off, plus free shipping, through this coming Monday, with code NOV2016, at janistrading.com.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

docvail said:


> Get any Acionna, Cerberus, Phantom or Spectre for 25% off, plus free shipping, through this coming Monday, with code NOV2016, at janistrading.com.


Code issue


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Doc, if I could stack every one of your coupon codes I'd run across, I'd have a free watch by now. 

Credit where credit's due on aggressive targeted advertising.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Does anybody know of a deal on the Orient Star Classic EL05002B (black face) or EL05004W (white face, silver hands)? I'm prepped to pull the trigger on one but thought I'd give this crowd a shout first. Cheapest I can find the black face is about $340 shipped at seriouswatches, and the white face $399 at LIW. Discount codes for either, perhaps?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Kohls has the Seiko SRP777 for $256 and the Bulova Moonwatch for $297 with promocode NOV15


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Deep Blue email just showed up - 40% off with code: CYBER


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Sofreto said:


> AV-8 is having a 30% off sitewide. Use code "VIPCyber"
> 
> https://www.avi-8nation.com/collect...124446205&mc_cid=3163a23b96&mc_eid=13eff2dca0


Just be aware that the automatic watches are NOT $300-400 watches by any means. The quality is not nearly at the level of that price point. Amazon regularly discounts this brand too, much more than the 30%, but it's a bit hit or miss. For example, there aren't great deals on Amazon right now (maybe later this week though), but the AV-4021-07 automatic Flyboy is $217 with this discount on AVI-8's site and the same watch is $172 on Amazon right now, with Prime shipping. I purchased the AV-4021-14 on Amazon a few months ago for $62 (it's currently $219), but when I complained to Amazon about the quality they credited me back $20... Around $100 is a more appropriate price IMHO for these watches.

I am intrigued by the new bronze watches though that are $800. It looks like PVD antique bronze to me from the pictures, but their description suggests they're solid bronze...

EDIT - Please note that Amazon has 101 AVI-8 watches in their 20% off Black Friday Sale. So there are discounts (when added to your cart) beyond what is already offered by Amazon.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Orthos and NTH subs unfortunately not part of the sale....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

beefyt said:


> Deep Blue email just showed up - 40% off with code: CYBER


Oh man....that grey dial Nato Diver 300m on bond nato is a killer combo


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> Does anybody know of a deal on the Orient Star Classic EL05002B (black face) or EL05004W (white face, silver hands)? I'm prepped to pull the trigger on one but thought I'd give this crowd a shout first. Cheapest I can find the black face is about $340 shipped at seriouswatches, and the white face $399 at LIW. Discount codes for either, perhaps?


Seen it for ~$315 numerous times but that was back in 2015 before I learned that I can't live with mineral on my classicals. Not sure about 2016 though.
I'd message skywatches.com.sg and ask for a discount first. Also, lots of JDMs in the Bay so maybe message some sellers and offer them $300, they may counter with an agreeable offer. Good luck.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ball has a preorder opportunity for a new Engineer III series. 

"Silver Star" in stainless ($907, bracelet or strap, same price.) Offered in two sizes, 40mm and 46mm.

"Bronze Star" in bronze, 43mm ($1,275.)

This one catches my eye:


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

City74 said:


> Oh man....that grey dial Nato Diver 300m on bond nato is a killer combo


$149 before shipping for the NATOs. $221 after US shipping for the NATO + an OEM ss bracelet. Pretty good deal, (but, as with a lot of DB's, pretty big watch, 44x50x14).


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Starting today and for one week, NATO Strap Co. offering 40% off everything with coupon code 'CYBER16'
> 
> NATO Strap Co.


Thanks. Picked up 2 more straps I don't need for my Tutima Pacific.


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks beefyt. I just bought a ($249) NATO Diver 300 with the blue face, Pepsi bezel, red/blue NATO strap and ($89) stainless steel bracelet with the 40% coupon code "CYBER". These watches are made well and this is my second NATO Diver 300. About $220 total shipped to my door after discount.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Ball has a preorder opportunity for a new Engineer III series.
> 
> "Silver Star" in stainless ($907, bracelet or strap, same price.) Offered in two sizes, 40mm and 46mm.
> 
> ...


Gracious design in general except for the numerals. They remind me of basketball for some reason.
It's strange because I've never been visually disagreeable with a BALL before. Maybe I'm getting older and pickier.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> $149 before shipping for the NATOs. $221 after US shipping for the NATO + an OEM ss bracelet. Pretty good deal, (but, as with a lot of DB's, pretty big watch, 44x50x14).


Yea the 44mm is 1 of 2 things holding me back from getting one


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> Ball has a preorder opportunity for a new Engineer III series.
> 
> "Silver Star" in stainless ($907, bracelet or strap, same price.) Offered in two sizes, 40mm and 46mm.
> 
> ...


The Bronze Star is bronze, not brass just FYI.


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

City74 said:


> Yea the 44mm is 1 of 2 things holding me back from getting one


I wonder if your other reason is the same as mine.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> The Bronze Star is bronze, not brass just FYI.


Oh course, my bad.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Can you guys comment on whether or not the blue bezel/dial/strap Master 1000 is really as aqua as it looks on the DB site? I see a much more natural/navy blue on a few Master 1000 pix when I google but I don't know if it's the same color that Stan's selling now. I guess I could email them but I figured you guys might have owned one and just let me know.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

boze said:


> Can you guys comment on whether or not the blue bezel/dial/strap Master 1000 is really as aqua as it looks on the DB site? I see a much more natural/navy blue on a few Master 1000 pix when I google but I don't know if it's the same color that Stan's selling now. I guess I could email them but I figured you guys might have owned one and just let me know.


They have a "sunray" dial and a "flat blue" dial.

The one you're asking about has the "sun ray" blue dial.

This is mine...I tried to capture the "sunray" effect.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> They have a "sunray" dial and a "flat blue" dial.
> 
> The one you're asking about has the "sun ray" blue dial.
> 
> This is mine...I tried to capture the "sunray" effect.


Thanks for the quick reply but it was the blue bezel/dial/strap combo I was asking about. The blue dial black bezel you shared does look just like the DB site but the blue bezel one looks smurf blue.

I'd also love to see any real world pix of the Daynight T-100. The Internet is confusing this with older Recon, Scuba, and Ops models that cost more.

Thanks again.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone have a sense how often Ashford adds new watches to their BF sale? They seem to be offering the best deals. Still kicking myself on that "baby" tuna. They also had a ridiculous deal on an Edox Hydro-sub (not really my cup of tea, but at $200...) that has since disappeared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

City74 said:


> Yea the 44mm is 1 of 2 things holding me back from getting one


I bought the Pepsi Nato and a Master1000 in matte yellow(stunning color) when the Nato's debuted, but they were just to big for me so off they went. I picked up the Seiko SKXA35 in it's place.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

boze said:


> Thanks for the quick reply but it was the blue bezel/dial/strap combo I was asking about. The blue dial black bezel you shared does look just like the DB site but the blue bezel one looks smurf blue.
> 
> I'd also love to see any real world pix of the Daynight T-100. The Internet is confusing this with older Recon, Scuba, and Ops models that cost more.
> 
> Thanks again.


The picture I posted of mine has the identical dial as the "smurf" version you're talking about. The only differences are the bezel and strap.

On a side note...the Hydro straps are much more comfortable than the stock ones that come on the Master 1000's.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Anyone have a sense how often Ashford adds new watches to their BF sale? They seem to be offering the best deals. Still kicking myself on that "baby" tuna. They also had a ridiculous deal on an Edox Hydro-sub (not really my cup of tea, but at $200...) that has since disappeared.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Daily, they are adding new watches to the deals (100 or so daily). I don't know when it is supposed to stop. By Monday, I would think.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

World of Watches Eterna Dress Quartz for $129 b4 CB...might be a good stocking stuffer?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

boze said:


> Can you guys comment on whether or not the blue bezel/dial/strap Master 1000 is really as aqua as it looks on the DB site? I see a much more natural/navy blue on a few Master 1000 pix when I google but I don't know if it's the same color that Stan's selling now. I guess I could email them but I figured you guys might have owned one and just let me know.


This one?



















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Daily, they are adding new watches to the deals (100 or so daily). I don't know when it is supposed to stop. By Monday, I would think.


But none today, yet? Or am I just missing them? I might be erroneously assuming they show up at the top.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> But none today, yet? Or am I just missing them? I might be erroneously assuming they show up at the top.


If you click into the Black Friday link on their site, it will tell you the number of results. I think it's ~290ish right now, and shrinking slowly as certain watches sell out. When you see that number grow significantly, more watches have been added to the sale.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

kyfra said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for sharing those pix!

Anybody seen the Daynight T-100 in the wild? I'm sorely tempted but DB takes up most of my watch box so I gotta be targeted! =P


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Victorinox Active Base Camp for $79. Quartz and 40mm, nice beater or first watch.

Victorinox Swiss Army Active 241462 Men's Watch , watches

Having trouble with pix or I would post one


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Buyers from abroad shopping on Ashford's make sure you read the fine print!



> *PLEASE NOTE:**- Items sent to any address outside the United States are considered final sale and cannot be returned.*


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> But none today, yet? Or am I just missing them? I might be erroneously assuming they show up at the top.


 The last email I received from them stating that watches were added to the sale was yesterday at 6:28pm (CST). They claim that they will eventually have 1000+ watches available in the BF sale.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

vinnyjr said:


> It's amazing how much better life is with an additional 5% off!!! lol


There's a circumcision joke in there somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Amazon has the Junkers G38 6946-5 GMT quartz for $129. One left right now. I've never seen this model below about $220.

https://www.amazon.com/Junkers-6946-5-Watch-Second-Time/dp/B00PLYCD8W/


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> The last email I received from them stating that watches were added to the sale was yesterday at 6:28pm (CST). They claim that they will eventually have 1000+ watches available in the BF sale.


Also prices of the same item may be moving as well. JR Aeroscope Chronograph was $995 then $899 & now $869!

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

ericheng said:


> Also prices of the same item may be moving as well. JR Aeroscope Chronograph was $995 then $899 & now $869!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


<semisarcasm>Oh, goodie, now I have to check the site multiple times a day to see if my target watches (Rado D-Star 200, and maybe some of the JR's) fall in price, as well as looking for newly added watches. How will I ever get any work done tomorrow? </semisarcasm>

P.S., I just can't get my mind around the JR's. They're 44mm, and almost square, and listed 51mm lug-to-lug, so I think they'd be YUGE! My comfort spot is ~40mm. But these pics I've recently seen with average-ish wristed guys wearing them... I'm starting to get tempted.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

is there any kind of coupon? it still says one left but the price is 258 USD so even the discount wouldnt take it down that much 



briburt said:


> Amazon has the Junkers G38 6946-5 GMT quartz for $129. One left right now. I've never seen this model below about $220.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Junkers-6946-5-Watch-Second-Time/dp/B00PLYCD8W/


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

feltharg said:


> is there any kind of coupon? it still says one left but the price is 258 USD so even the discount wouldnt take it down that much


No. No coupon. This was a "Fulfilled by Amazon" listing and the ones at the lower price were being sold by Perfect Timing. I got one at the $129 price, and it still said $129 and one left from Perfect Timing at the same price after I ordered. That one must've sold soon after I posted the deal. Now the watch is being sold by a different 3rd party vendor at the higher price, it seems.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Watchmann has some deals on affordables.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sounds like Watch Station will be worth checking out over Black Friday. I got a card in the mail today (probably because I've bought from them before) that says on Nov. 24 and 25, and I quote:

"Entire Store - 50% Off
Plus Take an Additional - 30% Off
Just for you, an extra - 10% Off when you present this postcard at checkout"

Either that's a poorly worded ad, or watches will be available to me at 90% off.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sounds like Watch Station will be worth checking out over Black Friday. I got a card in the mail today (probably because I've bought from them before) that says on Nov. 24 and 25, and I quote:
> 
> "Entire Store - 50% Off
> Plus Take an Additional - 30% Off
> ...


Sounds like in-store only?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Sounds like in-store only?


Gah!
You're right. Not online.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

briburt said:


> Amazon has the Junkers G38 6946-5 GMT quartz for $129. One left right now. I've never seen this model below about $220.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Junkers-6946-5-Watch-Second-Time/dp/B00PLYCD8W/


I really like that watch n guess I missed that price


----------



## Butter (Apr 14, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sounds like Watch Station will be worth checking out over Black Friday. I got a card in the mail today (probably because I've bought from them before) that says on Nov. 24 and 25, and I quote:
> 
> "Entire Store - 50% Off
> Plus Take an Additional - 30% Off
> ...


They have similar sales pretty frequently at their retail stores. The percentage doesn't stack, it's taken off then the other percentage is subtracted.

So if the watch is priced at $1000, it'd be 50% off ($500) then 30% off ($350) then 10% off ($315). Still a decent sale, but not straight 90% off.

Unfortunately I've never seen Zodiac watches at their retail stores, it's mostly fashion watches.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sounds like Watch Station will be worth checking out over Black Friday. I got a card in the mail today (probably because I've bought from them before) that says on Nov. 24 and 25, and I quote:
> 
> "Entire Store - 50% Off
> Plus Take an Additional - 30% Off
> ...


50%-30%-10%=68.5% off total because the total is constantly being diminished. Still a great sale though.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Not a bad deal at all.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Watchmann has some deals on affordables.


anything specific that's jumping out to you? The few that I saw were regularly priced


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

beefyt said:


> anything specific that's jumping out to you? The few that I saw were regularly priced


Watchmann has a sale page, a few Traser and others. He has sold out of a few models within the last few weeks.

https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Watchmann has a sale page, a few Traser and others. He has sold out of a few models within the last few weeks.
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/products.php?cat=36


thanks, I did see that. Was hoping that i'd overlooked a sweet German discount.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

beefyt said:


> thanks, I did see that. Was hoping that i'd overlooked a sweet German discount.


Me too, an Archimede 1950 I have been stalking for a while. Not sure if WM runs any Holiday sales though...


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Might be something here: http://www.worldofwatches.com/mon2-box3
I saw that Eterna Arena (quartz) listed for $129. I personally can't justify the purchase but that seems like a great price.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sapphire crystal, screwdown case and crown, Swiss Ronda 5040 d movement (usually about $50 for movement alone retail) 44mm dial, 'crush calf' leather band w/o rivets, (which I prefer) plus $39 for a better quality, second steel bracelet on sale--so = $138, no tax outside of N.Y.--sounds like a deal to me.

They have a some other options, inc. some autos. Looks like some will go OOS. Haven't been let down by any of several Deep Blues yet and don't think this Air Blue will disappoint either. Always a pleasure to call DB, they are real nice people, up on details and into customer satisfaction before and after the sale. They indicated they'll be running some more sales.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Code issue
> 
> View attachment 9999194


The Ticino SeaViper, for $254--never seen it on sale (yet) specs out real well--Miyota 9015 auto, sapphire w/ AR inside, niceties like glide lock clasp for perfect sizing etc. If it's what you're looking for, it'd save a fair bit of cash. Not exactly an 'apples to apples' comparo, but I've been following it for a while. Ticino builds a pretty good watch for the money IMO. I would personally order it without the 'Ticino' logo--especially with the sterile dial is a very clean looking timepiece. Sort of has a Tudor Black Bay vibe to it as well.


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

On watch station they have the Super Seawolf 53 Compression for $450. I don't think I've seen it so low. Is this a good Deal??

I cant post links yet


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

The Watchery has some Swiss legends for 30 and 40 bucks. Not the dream but not bad for stocking stuffers. A bunch of different Neptunes, commanders and some others.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

This watch for $2.65 including shipping on Amazon. Long delivery... but hey it's cheap. Choice of brown or black strap.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LXD80DA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_o5qnyb93A4350


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

korea50 said:


> On watch station they have the Super Seawolf 53 Compression for $450. I don't think I've seen it so low. Is this a good Deal??
> 
> I cant post links yet


It is with code extra20. $360


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

korea50 said:


> On watch station they have the Super Seawolf 53 Compression for $450. I don't think I've seen it so low. Is this a good Deal??
> 
> I cant post links yet


I would say absolutely. For comparison, the Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin on the nato strap is double the price but neither one is meant to be inferior to the other. I also haven't seen a cheaper price anywhere else so far.

If the black dial Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin on bracelet is around that price I'm going for it.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

taike said:


> It is with code extra20. $360


Oh yeah I forgot, even better!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

City74 said:


> Oh man....that grey dial Nato Diver 300m on bond nato is a killer combo


There's something about putting a relatively mundane watch onto a NATO strap that often makes the watch as whole look so much nicer--classier--it's hard to fathom why, but it does somehow.

Definitely an idea worth looking into if you'd like a new watch, or just a new look, but money's kinda tight...


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> Yea the 44mm is 1 of 2 things holding me back from getting one


What is the 2nd thing? The first one for me is not a problem. But I would like to know what the other thing is before I pull the trigger on another DB.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

bullet3z said:


> What is the 2nd thing? The first one for me is not a problem. But I would like to know what the other thing is before I pull the trigger on another DB.


If you go to the DB NATO thread, a few people are not that happy about an skx007 like watch. I suppose that's what he is refering to?
If you like the watch, go for it 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> Has anyone's Zodiac purchase from Watch Station posted as "shipped" yet?


I placed my order with them for a Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 at 5:00am on Monday.

At 10:30am today, the UPS guy brought this to my door...









I'm going to have to get used to the 39mm size (felt like I was wearing one of my girlfriend's watches all day), as most of my watches are in the upper end of the 40-45mm range, and the rattly jubilee bracelet reminds me why I've never really liked that particular style (and the clasp on this one suuuuucks). I'll shop around the various Black Friday sales for a vintage-style brown leather strap and that'll be what I probably wear this on the most. The dial is described as "white sunburst", but I'd call it more of a light silver, which I think this photo captures fairly well. Lume on this piece is pretty darn great. With the crown unscrewed, the stem feels a bit wobbly, so I'll have to keep an eye on that, but all in all, I'm really enjoying this nod to dive watch history for the low, low price of $480. Don't think I'd be quite as enthusiastic if I'd paid the full retail of $1,295.


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

Does watch station have international delivery? I'm living in Korea, and I can't see a place to Input country.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

SonicBoom2 said:


> I placed my order with them for a Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 at 5:00am on Monday.
> 
> At 10:30am today, the UPS guy brought this to my door...
> 
> I'm going to have to get used to the 39mm size (felt like I was wearing one of my girlfriend's watches all day), as most of my watches are in the upper end of the 40-45mm range, and the rattly jubilee bracelet reminds me why I've never really liked that particular style (and the clasp on this one suuuuucks). I'll shop around the various Black Friday sales for a vintage-style brown leather strap and that'll be what I probably wear this on the most. The dial is described as "white sunburst", but I'd call it more of a light silver, which I think this photo captures fairly well. Lume on this piece is pretty darn great. With the crown unscrewed, the stem feels a bit wobbly, so I'll have to keep an eye on that, but all in all, I'm really enjoying this nod to dive watch history for the low, low price of $480. Don't think I'd be quite as enthusiastic if I'd paid the full retail of $1,295.


That is nicer than I thought. Moar pix if you please 

Let's see if you can sway me to go for the white/siver dial version instead of the black.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

korea50 said:


> Does watch station have international delivery? I'm living in Korea, and I can't see a place to Input country.


No


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

vexXed said:


> That is nicer than I thought. Moar pix if you please
> 
> Let's see if you can sway me to go for the white/siver dial version instead of the black.


As of right now, the black dial is still $1,295 on bracelet or $1,095 on black leather NATO. Does that sway you?


----------



## spodley (Jul 13, 2013)

korea50 said:


> Does watch station have international delivery? I'm living in Korea, and I can't see a place to Input country.


Not only do they not have international delivery, they also wont deliver to parcel forwarding services or let you use a non-US credit card. Ask me how I know.....


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

taike said:


> No


Noooooooooo, knew it was too good to be true


----------



## Farandis (Nov 21, 2016)

korea50 said:


> Does watch station have international delivery? I'm living in Korea, and I can't see a place to Input country.


US only I am afraid. Would have jumped on the sea dragon if they accepted international sales.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

SonicBoom2 said:


> I placed my order with them for a Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 at 5:00am on Monday.
> 
> At 10:30am today, the UPS guy brought this to my door...
> 
> ...


Man, that's the one I almost went for! Went with the 53 compressor.

Funny about the quick shipping - I placed my order Sunday morning. Never received any confirmation so I called this morning, and nobody could find my order. Waited until evening and called back.. still nothing. I wasn't all that worried, but whatever. Then an hour after I got off the phone for the second time I got a UPS notification that I am scheduled to receive a shipment tomorrow... from, you guessed it.

Patience paid off? Excited, nonetheless! And great looking watch, btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

SonicBoom2 said:


> As of right now, the black dial is still $1,295 on bracelet or $1,095 on black leather NATO. Does that sway you?


Haha should have seen that coming... the power of a good deal... sigh.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Several Movado at Overstock over 60% off. Citizens, Rado, others 25-40% off.

https://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-W...LETE&keywords=men's watches&searchtype=Header

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

gelocks said:


> The Bulova Moon Watch was like $319 on amazon PLUS they had 20% off when you went through the check out process... It seems it jumped back to $370 or so, but you should check if it comes down again in a few hours.


With discounts, the Bulova Moonwatch has been as low as right around $250. I think that surprised a lot of people. I'd really like to have that watch on a bracelet, but I'm not going to pull the trigger until it's available on a bracelet for right around $300. Maybe I'm unrealistic, but hopes and dreams are very economical.

The 'Kohl's cash' isn't as quick and liquid as it might seem, but while I try to stay away from adding credit cards, I'm going to get one with Kohls. Kohl's runs some deals and perhaps I can take advantage of some of their Bulova Moonwatch deals.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Pfft- only 20? Beginner.


16 of those were last year. Would have added quite a few more this year but i like being married!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Uatu said:


> I'm something of a newbie to the online Black Friday watch shopping. I'm more use to the brick and mortar model or the Amazon model where deals pop up every few minutes. How does WOW, Ashford, and the other watch outlets run their sales? Do they just all go live at midnight on Thursday-Friday? Do new deals pop up throughout the day? Thanks!


It's hard to tell from one online merchant to another. I think some of them make their decisions by placing dice with letters and numbers on them into a Yahtzee cup, then tossing the dice onto a Ouiji board and divining their decisions from that.

That's the only logical reason for the legendary pricing boo boo on the Eterna Pulsometer that makes sense to me.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Farandis said:


> US only I am afraid. Would have jumped on the sea dragon if they accepted international sales.


Damn that is annoying they don't ship overseas. If you go to the Watchstation store finder page they actually have stores in HK and SG -

WatchStation Official Site: Watches

It's doubtful, but you could try call your local store and see if the deal still applies for local pickup.



korea50 said:


> Noooooooooo, knew it was too good to be true


Sorry dude but I couldn't see Korea in the list of store locations :-(


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm hoping to land a Christopher Ward diver soon. Anyone has a promo code to share?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

anyone happens to remember what was the lowest BF sale price for IWC Portuguese chrono last year. I remember it was on sale on longisland or jomashop. i did thoroughly searched the last years thread but didnt see anything IWC related .

anyways, if you see it on sale, lemme know  i wanna go big this year, not scattering the blow on a number of not-so-cheap-but-still-great-deal watches


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

solitudex said:


> I'm hoping to land a Christopher Ward diver soon. Anyone has a promo code to share?


So far it's only 100XMAS16 for £100 off new watch purchases over £500.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Only 1.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201726796071

Certina Men's 42mm Chronograph Automatic Brown Calfskin Watch C0014271629700


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

danilapanfilov said:


> So far it's only 100XMAS16 for £100 off new watch purchases over £500.


 Thanks, really tempted to use that on the black Trident.


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

looks like a lot of the zodiac's are half off retail on watchstation now


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Robangel said:


> It's hard to tell from one online merchant to another. I think some of them make their decisions by placing dice with letters and numbers on them into a Yahtzee cup, then tossing the dice onto a Ouiji board and divining their decisions from that.
> 
> That's the only logical reason for the legendary pricing boo boo on the Eterna Pulsometer that makes sense to me.


Can someone remind me again please, what was the legendary deal on those Eternas? I know that it was one of the biggest wins in this thread but just how good a deal was it?


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

danilapanfilov said:


> So far it's only 100XMAS16 for £100 off new watch purchases over £500.


Yeah, that's pretty good. If you order from the U.K. site and ship to the US, you can get a C60 Trident 600 on a bracelet with both leather and specialist bands thrown in for $680 shipped. The US site price on the C60 is $900+.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

The Eterna pulsometer deal will be the best deal "ad vitam aeternam".
sold at $80...


ShaggyDog said:


> Can someone remind me again please, what was the legendary deal on those Eternas? I know that it was one of the biggest wins in this thread but just how good a deal was it?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Watchomatic said:


> The Eterna pulsometer deal will be the best deal "ad vitam aeternam".
> sold at $80...


 Wow, I bet those who ordered were awaiting it nervously after placing their order in case it had got cancelled. What retailer was that from?


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wow, I bet those who ordered were awaiting it nervously after placing their order in case it had got cancelled. What retailer was that from?


Amazon lightning deal... 
Not sure about the retailer.
Lucky b.....s 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Yeah, that's pretty good. If you order from the U.K. site and ship to the US, you can get a C60 Trident 600 on a bracelet with both leather and specialist bands thrown in for $680 shipped. The US site price on the C60 is $900+.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Do you have to manually add the other bands or do they automatically get added? Doesn't seem to work on the black Trident.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Do you have to manually add the other bands or do they automatically get added? Doesn't seem to work on the black Trident.


You have to add them manually. You won't see the final price until you add the code and switch your shipping location to the US (which kills the VAT).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Seller "Areatrend" has Victorinox Infantry for 262,99 on eBay. Just for comparison, the watch is currently available for 320 on Amazon and more than 600 on Gemnation.

While the brand is not a favorite on the forum, I have this model and I can easily recommend it. It has a very unique style, sunburst and textured dial with applied indexes, saphire crystal, ETA movement with decorated rotor and a very nice size overall (38mm, but wears larger). The lug width is 18 mm, so you have plenty of strap options.

Victorinox Swiss Army Men&apos;s Infantry 241519 Brown Leather Swiss Automatic Watch | eBay










(Random picture from the Web)


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

korea50 said:


> Does watch station have international delivery? I'm living in Korea, and I can't see a place to Input country.


If it's any consolation, I'm in the US and I can't buy from Watch Station either. I made an account but for the life of me I can't create an address. It says "Please Enter Valid Address" regardless of what I put in.

Sad because I had pretty much decided I was going to get a Sea Dragon this year.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Small Black Friday sale at Gnomon Watches:

Black Friday 2016


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Thanks, really tempted to use that on the black Trident.


*150xmas16 - on $750 or more on US site (pretty sure it is limited to US site).*


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

***Gone**** 
World of Watches has this Glycine for $337 (using WATCHWED for 25% off).

Men's Incursore III Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

wusbert said:


> ***Gone****
> World of Watches has this Glycine for $337 (using WATCHWED for 25% off).
> 
> Men's Incursore III Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches
> ...


It's too bad they don't make this in a 42mm. I've been looking for awhile for a good California dial that isn't too big. Oh well


----------



## brad.morgan.3939 (Apr 14, 2016)

AceRimmer said:


> If it's any consolation, I'm in the US and I can't buy from Watch Station either. I made an account but for the life of me I can't create an address. It says "Please Enter Valid Address" regardless of what I put in.
> 
> Sad because I had pretty much decided I was going to get a Sea Dragon this year.


USPS might have a slightly different (possibly incorrect) spelling for part of your address. Some places validate what you enter with USPS and block you if the two don't match.

One word in the street name for my address is abbreviated in a non standard way when when I look up my zip code by address on the USPS site and some sites won't accept my address unless I use that exact abbreviation.

You can try looking up your zip by address on the USPS site (I can't post links yet). Compare the address you enter with the one shown at the bottom of the screen after you submit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

wusbert said:


> ***Gone****
> World of Watches has this Glycine for $337 (using WATCHWED for 25% off).
> 
> Men's Incursore III Automatic Black Genuine Leather and Dial | World of Watches
> ...


The thread has now come full circle. This is the first watch posted on page one :-!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Small Black Friday sale at Gnomon Watches:
> 
> Black Friday 2016
> 
> View attachment 10003498


Is that a good deal for the Damasko? What's the difference between DA-34 and 36 if anyone here is well versed in Damasko?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hopefully there are some really hot deals on Black Friday and Cyber Monday. So far the offerings have been less than stellar.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

briburt said:


> Amazon has the Junkers G38 6946-5 GMT quartz for $129. One left right now. I've never seen this model below about $220.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Junkers-6946-5-Watch-Second-Time/dp/B00PLYCD8W/


Am I the only one seeing a camel toe in that 6 o'clock logo?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Not at all. You, some serial killers, a few meth addicts, and hermit or two. ;-)

I see an alien if it makes you feel better.



jisham said:


> Am I the only one seeing a camel toe in that 6 o'clock logo?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Is that a good deal for the Damasko? What's the difference between DA-34 and 36 if anyone here is well versed in Damasko?


Yes, you'll almost never see a new Damasko under $1000. Same case and crystal as the DA36, but lacks the Arabic numerals and has red accents instead of the yellow second hand.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer automatic chronograph, Model H76456435, $699 at Ashford, $655 after Be Frugal rebate.

I don't like its date window, but otherwise, wow, what a great-looking bicompax chrono.It appears to be in the $1,140 to $1,250 range everywhere else.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76456435 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## F2W12 (May 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> Am I the only one seeing a camel toe in that 6 o'clock logo?


Well, I didn't. But now I do. :-d


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

How? I only see the same dozen or so models on sale. All the other 30 or so models are still at full MSRP.



vinnyjr said:


> looks like a lot of the zodiac's are half off retail on watchstation now


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh dear... it's like a purple elephant, you can't un-see it!



F2W12 said:


> Well, I didn't. But now I do. :-d


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

jisham said:


> Am I the only one seeing a camel toe in that 6 o'clock logo?


That logo gives me the heebiejeebies - reminds me of Buffalo Bill:


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jisham said:


> Am I the only one seeing a camel toe in that 6 o'clock logo?


That's not the only camel toe around...










And look, this one even has a you know what on it at 12 o'clock!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I call this&#8230; "Condom Hands"!


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

cairoanan said:


> That logo gives me the heebiejeebies - reminds me of Buffalo Bill:


Gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Go for it. I have the Vintage Trident and have yet to find anything even close to that level of watch in that price range., With the exchange rate down, go through the UK site and you'll get a great deal on a great watch.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Not at all. You, some serial killers, a few meth addicts, and hermit or two. ;-)
> 
> I see an alien if it makes you feel better.


+1 on the alien.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I call this&#8230; "Condom Hands"!


Thanks. Now I can never buy and wear that watch. LOL


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> I call this&#8230; "Condom Hands"!


I've wished different hands on that watch a thousand times...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure if mentioned yet.

Mercer watches having 30% off site wide at mercerwatch.com with code november30





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

This is a really nice sale if you like combat subs like this one for $350 =









or this one (yes sapphire crystal) for $490=








EVINE has a 20GIFT coupon for 20% off almost everything. Many other very intersting deals through that, eg Ball Pulsometer COSC Chronograph for $1490 shipped etc.

Shop Glycine Watches Online | Evine code "20GIFT" for 20% off.
Enjoy!


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

I know that everybody knows about WATCHWED at WOW, but they are doing 25% off today, up from the usual 20% so worth checking out.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Armida is having 15% off thru Xmas.....That puts some watches at very good prices. The A2 with NH35 movement is at $250 after discount.

COLLECTION


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

AceRimmer said:


> If it's any consolation, I'm in the US and I can't buy from Watch Station either. I made an account but for the life of me I can't create an address. It says "Please Enter Valid Address" regardless of what I put in.
> 
> Sad because I had pretty much decided I was going to get a Sea Dragon this year.


I seem to recall that I had to fight with their website to get past that page, too. I can't remember what the trick was, but I do think it is a bug in their program, not an actual issue with the address. I got very close to giving up in frustration.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

City74 said:


> Armida is having 15% off thru Xmas.....That puts some watches at very good prices. The A2 with NH35 movement is at $250 after discount.
> 
> COLLECTION


Matte blue still sold out


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jack Foster, now and for the next six days, 25% off sitewide with coupon code 'CYBER25'

Get some nice Chromexcel or Shell Cordovan straps for all those new watches you're buying.

www.jack-foster.com


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Jack Foster, now and for the next six days, 25% off sitewide with coupon code 'CYBER25'
> 
> Get some nice Chromexcel or Shell Cordovan straps for all those new watches you're buying.
> 
> www.jack-foster.com


I got one of their 20mm straps through massdrop and found that the loop for the spring bar was too thick for my NTH sub and Rolex Datejust that it kept rubbing badly against the case. I need to find a watch where the lug holes and spring bar are almost at the bottom of the lugs to give the loop for the spring bar more space.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> This is a really nice sale if you like combat subs like this one for $350 =
> 
> View attachment 10005450
> 
> ...


Dang that's cheaper than the gooroo on eBay...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

There a couple of Hamilton's going for a good price on Amazon.








This one is £146. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hamilton-A...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9AC0CFR4FDT6C0YR2QH7

And this black dial one on the bracelet is £195, they have some other colour options for a little bit more. 







https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hamilton-K...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9AC0CFR4FDT6C0YR2QH7


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

City74 said:


> Armida is having 15% off thru Xmas.....That puts some watches at very good prices. The A2 with NH35 movement is at $250 after discount.
> 
> COLLECTION


If only the black A7's weren't sold out I'd probably jump on one.



EA-Sport said:


> Dang that's cheaper than the gooroo on eBay...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some tempting pieces in there but I'm holding out til Friday. I am likely in for only 1 watch this season and it has to be the RIGHT watch!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Dang that's cheaper than the gooroo on eBay...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep,I ordered this one for $350 and it's on bracelet !


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

thechin said:


> Yep,I ordered this one for $350 and it's on bracelet !


I have been wanting to pick up the brown "Goldeneye" version of this watch, and they had it for a great price but the gold hands not matching the gold crown (different shade of gold) just aggravates my OCD so much I can't make myself do it.


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

I believe the evine sale also includes the Eterna Pulsometer at $928, minus 20% off brings it to about $744 which seems like the closest its been to the famous amazon lightning deal 
Eterna 42mm Heritage Pulsometer Swiss Made Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Any sales on leather watch rolls?

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

thechin said:


> Yep,I ordered this one for $350 and it's on bracelet !


Code 20gift didn't work for me.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> This is a really nice sale if you like combat subs like this one for $350 =
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10005450&d=1479915087"]
> 
> ...


Wowwwww they apparently had the combat sub goldeneye for $339 after that coupon. Sold out now, I would have bought a goldeneye for that price.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

No codes working for me on evine.

Neither NEWCUST that usually works.

Maybe are disabled for this BF??



Uhrman said:


> This is a really nice sale if you like combat subs like this one for $350 =
> 
> View attachment 10005450
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

City74 said:


> I have been wanting to pick up the brown "Goldeneye" version of this watch, and they had it for a great price but the gold hands not matching the gold crown (different shade of gold) just aggravates my OCD so much I can't make myself do it.


I've seen the goldeneye in person and I bought the red dial version recently but returned it.

The goldeneye with the brown bezel insert and the black pvd case almost seems to make the gold on the bezel and crown appear darker than it is so it looked closer to the hands in person.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

twity2000 said:


> No codes working for me on evine.
> 
> Neither NEWCUST that usually works.
> 
> Maybe are disabled for this BF??


It still works for me on any watch I try it but I cannot put any code on thewatchery.com :think:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Nothing has been standing out to me so far and I just spent watch money on a laptop for my wife and curtains for our new place. So unless a REALLY great deal jumps out at me I may be sitting out BF watch buying.

And thanks all those who are posting deals. Highly appreciated. Wish I could contribute the way many of you do.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Just a heads up on that Evine order code 20GIFT. Tried to order the Glycine 43mm Combat 6 black from the Evine website, and the 20GIFT code would not work for me. Called in the order, and the sales rep through their normal order placement couldn't add it either. She switched me to customer service, and they were able to quickly place the order for me. Go ahead and create an account on the website before you do to speed the process. 

So I'm very happy. Was looking for a larger case size military style watch for a BF purchase, and this one looked great!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> This is a really nice sale if you like combat subs like this one for $350 =
> 
> View attachment 10005450
> 
> ...


I can't get the codes to work. Called CS and they said they'd take 20% off after the sale, but I've been down that road before. Too bad the stupid website doesn't just work.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Casio EF503D is $61.97 at Evine before the 20% discount ($50 if it works). Still a good deal if it doesn't work.

Casio 42mm Edifice Quartz Chronograph Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch

Trouble with pix but I will try.

edit, pic below.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I can't get the codes to work. Called CS and they said they'd take 20% off after the sale, but I've been down that road before. Too bad the stupid website doesn't just work.


Since I did have luck with CS, you might try again and see if you get lucky with someone else (see my post before yours).


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks jcombs1. The 20GIFT code did not work for me but you are correct, the price was great anyway so i bought it. The Casio EF 503D-1AV is $99 at Amazon currently.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> Since I did have luck with CS, you might try again and see if you get lucky with someone else (see my post before yours).


They told me they'd do it. I don't want to do it.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Wowwwww they apparently had the combat sub goldeneye for $339 after that coupon. Sold out now, I would have bought a goldeneye for that price.


I missed that one as well


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

Anybody have the details/code for the NATOStrapCo 40% off sale? Is it just Friday? Thanks!


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

As for the coupon code on Evine. Try to put all your cc information in first and try the coupon code again after that.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Still good deals on many G Shocks at Jet. Obviously, they are better if you can access the first time 15% off discount.

https://jet.com/search?page=1&category=16000036&brand=G-Shock

Rangeman at $182 less 15% gets it to near all time low of $155


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

JasonH said:


> Anybody have the details/code for the NATOStrapCo 40% off sale? Is it just Friday? Thanks!


CYBER16, started yesterday for one week. Hat tip to WorththeWrist


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Folks having issues with the code on evine. Here is what I did.
Added watch to cart.
Went through checkout selecting PayPal.
Went thought PayPal process.
Last page is the submit order page.
I put in the 20GIFT code in all caps. Hit apply. Got a pin wheel like it was doing something.
Price did not change and did not get a "code applied" message.

Said F-it and hit submit.

When the transaction went through it showed the discount and code. I verified on PayPal.
All is well.

I was not about to miss out on the Combat sub that I have been watching / wanting for so long. 
I figured worst case is I have to call and have them adjust it / cancel it.

Funny thing is now when I go back the code now works as it should for me. So must just be glitchy.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Speaking of the Evine sale....They have the Airman Base 22 for roughly $650 after discount. That's a lot of watch for the money and cheaper then I could find elsewhere by $250

Glycine 42mm Airman Base 22 Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Watch


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

You Sir just cost me $757 (with S/H) today  I have been waiting for this to go on sale for a long long time and finally pulled the trigger 

A note for the others, locate the item number, create an account and just call in. It is easier, the 20GIFT code does not work while checking out on their site. CS is faster and went through like a charm. The only hiccup I had was trying to use the 15% new customer coupon on top of the 20GIFT code. CS said they can only use one at a time.

Curious to know if someone else had success using two codes or the story CS told me was correct?



md29 said:


> I believe the evine sale also includes the Eterna Pulsometer at $928, minus 20% off brings it to about $744 which seems like the closest its been to the famous amazon lightning deal
> Eterna 42mm Heritage Pulsometer Swiss Made Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> As for the coupon code on Evine. Try to put all your cc information in first and try the coupon code again after that.


20% off worked for me just now. My first Glycine. Fun times!


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

goodboi7000 said:


> You Sir just cost me $757 (with S/H) today  I have been waiting for this to go on sale for a long long time and finally pulled the trigger
> 
> A note for the others, locate the item number, create an account and just call in. It is easier, the 20GIFT code does not work while checking out on their site. CS is faster and went through like a charm. The only hiccup I had was trying to use the 15% new customer coupon on top of the 20GIFT code. CS said they can only use one at a time.
> 
> Curious to know if someone else had success using two codes or the story CS told me was correct?


No stacking online for evine


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Hopefully there are some really hot deals on Black Friday and Cyber Monday. So far the offerings have been less than stellar.


Hi,

Don't lose your hopes, last year BF I remember I could not keep up with this thread, there was about a good deal every few minutes!!

S.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

I think I was spoiled for the early deal on the baby tuna I missed. Haven't seen anything as good (in my range) since. Only Wednesday, tho.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> You have to add them manually. You won't see the final price until you add the code and switch your shipping location to the US (which kills the VAT).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks JMW. Looking back at my order from their sale back in June I got a Trident Pro on strap for £292 ($423), this sale they're going for £349 ($436), not as good even with the slightly better exchange rate. 
The one I really want is the PVD Trident. Anyone know if C.Ward clearances *all* older stock once the new models come in? 
Best price right now after £100 off coupon for the PVD is £508 ($651 USD) ~16% discount, which matches the current discount percentage in their clearance section. Even if it does get discounted, who knows if it'll discount as much as some of their watches did back in June, otherwise today's price after coupon on teh PVD might be the best.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> I think I was spoiled for the early deal on the baby tuna I missed. Haven't seen anything as good (in my range) since. Only Wednesday, tho.


 That one was good! Almost pulled the trigger on that one as well, but ended up passing. My brother picked one up though.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has been talking up the Deep Blue deal of 40% off with code "cyber". The Master 1000 automatic that many of us got last year would be $150:









Comes in a variety of bezel and dial color combinations: MASTER 1000 AUTOMATIC DIVER - 20 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-14 MODELS

Their Nato drivers, which is a SKX007 homage in 44mm case width on a nato strap, would also run $150: NATO DIVER 300m AUTOMATIC COLLECTION- 4 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-14 MODELS


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> I'm surprised no one has been talking up the Deep Blue deal of 40% off with code "cyber". The Master 1000 automatic that many of us got last year would be $150:
> 
> View attachment 10008458
> 
> ...


One of my issues with this is that this sorta sale happens with Deep Blue a few times a year so it doesn't really want to make me jump on it as a BF sale.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I'm surprised no one has been talking up the Deep Blue deal of 40% off with code "cyber".


That is one sale I look forward to each year. Bought a few watches last year and just bought one today. We Stan has these sales, his watches are unbeatable at that price. I like that new Diver Chrono he has, but 55mm Lug 2 Lug seems a bit too big for me.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Their Nato drivers, which is a SKX007 homage in 44mm case width on a nato strap, would also run $150: NATO DIVER 300m AUTOMATIC COLLECTION- 4 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-14 MODELS


Why would someone "homage" a $200 watch?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I believe this is the cheapest I've seen the Orient Bambino for sale, if you happen to be into rose gold. $169 at discountwatchstore.com


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Black Friday is a new thing in the UK... and it shows. The watch deals suck. Really, really suck. Amazon is selling twenty-quid mushroom brand stuff and the jewelers / watch stores are offering pretty thin gruel. 

Was genuinely prepared to whip the credit card out but at the moment I can't see it happening!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

CMA22inc said:


> Folks having issues with the code on evine. Here is what I did.
> Added watch to cart.
> Went through checkout selecting PayPal.
> Went thought PayPal process.
> ...


THANKS!!! Worked for me exactly as described - order still showed the wrong amount when I submitted it, but the price came out right to the penny with the discount in PayPal.

Just a point here - there are some good deals on Evine besides just the Glycine watches that everyone is focused on. I am a sucker for brass/bronze watches and picked up the Vostok Europe limited edition bronze chronograph (it's quartz, not mechanical though) for $292 shipped. That's half of what they usually go for on eBay. There is also a Vostok North Pole Expedition automatic that is like $120 after discount.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Black Friday is a new thing in the UK... and it shows. The watch deals suck. Really, really suck. Amazon is selling twenty-quid mushroom brand stuff and the jewelers / watch stores are offering pretty thin gruel.
> 
> Was genuinely prepared to whip the credit card out but at the moment I can't see it happening!


Or It could be, you know, that it isn't actually Friday yet. I know, weird huh?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I know Janis Trading is having a big sale currently, but could I expect to see any deals on the NTH Subs?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Lots of new Hamilton just dropped on Ashford


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford released their Black Friday deals. Over 600 men's watches. Some really good deals on Hamilton and Certina brands in particular

Black Friday watches


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Why would someone "homage" a $200 watch?


44mm vs. 42mm with the original. Dial and case color variations. I like the silver outline of the hour markers on the Deep Blue watches better than the markers on my SKX007.

Anyway, no need to have a debate here about whether or not they should homage it. There's a discussion thread for that watch if you are interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-nato-diver-3433218.html


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

JimWharton said:


> Why would someone "homage" a $200 watch?


Does the SKX have a sapphire crystal? 300m water resistance? Helium release?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

This was just listed at $295 on Ashford now back up to $437.85 :-s


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

trevorklat said:


> Thanks jcombs1. The 20GIFT code did not work for me but you are correct, the price was great anyway so i bought it. The Casio EF 503D-1AV is $99 at Amazon currently.


Amazon had them at $39 earlier in the year.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone else notice some of the Evine Glycine watches have the eagle logo and not the traditional crown logo ?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I think all the members of this thread are over at Ashford at the moment...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks City74. They have the Hamilton Pan Europ chrono for $599...hmmmmm...does this the one that people has issue with the watch a while back at this price? I think there's an issue with chrono not resetting, etc..? Can't remember if it's Ashford though.









Don't forget cashback!

Cheers


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I know Janis Trading is having a big sale currently, but could I expect to see any deals on the NTH Subs?


Well,considering you can get a Swiss made Glycine with ETA for $350 right now, their Chinese made offerings with lowly Miyota movements should not be more than $150-200 to make me bite...


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Woah. Interesting chat with an Ashford agent here. I appreciate the canned responses! But at least it's a bit reassuring for us up north.

_Welcome to Ashford. How may I help you today?

Philippe at 17:02, Nov 23:
Hi. I'm interested in purchasing a watch from the BF sale. I'm in Canada though and it's a bit scary when I read sales are final outside the USA. What if I get a defective watch?

Jessica at 17:03, Nov 23:
Our watches are bought direct from the manufacturers, they come with original packaging and manuals. Every watch carried by Ashford.com is Verified 100% Brand New, Unworn, Original and Authentic.

Philippe at 17:04, Nov 23:
Yeah but I know it has happened before that you shipped a defective watch.

Philippe at 17:04, Nov 23:
To a few members of WatchUSeek forums for instance.

Jessica at 17:05, Nov 23:
If you received a watch that is defective, we would exchanging it for a new one

Philippe at 17:05, Nov 23:
Even if I am in Canada? Will you cover shipping back to you?

Jessica at 17:05, Nov 23:
We inspect our watches before the are shipped

_It's missing the last part : she said they would even cover shipping for return on a defective unit...


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Why would someone "homage" a $200 watch?


To sell and make money.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Massdrop has Junghans Max Bill Auto for $699

Love the look on this one:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hahahahahaha

My wife always quotes this line when she puts lotion on her legs, or even sunscreen on the kids.

"It rubs the lotion in."



cairoanan said:


> That logo gives me the heebiejeebies - reminds me of Buffalo Bill:


----------



## helmetless stig (Feb 27, 2015)

Mercer watch company is having a November sale on everything in stock with code November 30.

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> 44mm vs. 42mm with the original. Dial and case color variations. I like the silver outline of the hour markers on the Deep Blue watches better than the markers on my SKX007.


"Homage" just seems like a funny word for it. Riffing?



cel4145 said:


> Anyway, no need to have a debate here about whether or not they should homage it. There's a discussion thread for that watch if you are interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/deep-blue-nato-diver-3433218.html


Well, I don't feel too guilty. There was a page and a half yesterday on which watch parts looked most like genitals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for giving the heads-up on the Ashford sale offerings.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

studiompd said:


> The one I really want is the PVD Trident. Anyone know if C.Ward clearances *all* older stock once the new models come in?


£100 off on £500 and above is not a big deal for CW. That happens regularly like once every two months and last for a month. Just subscribe to their newsletter and you'll get notified along with promo code.

I want C60 Vintage 43mm and would like to get at with at least 30% off too  And here things become interesting...

There's a chance of sale for all watches with old logo (white face tridents are still -30%, however they don't seem to be very popular option anyway). 
There's a chance of no sale, they'll be just selling watches on regular basis while stock lasts (one of two titanium options isn't listed anymore, as well as orange/red bezel 300m Tridents in 43mm, now only in 38mm). I'm inclined to think that's the way for black face Tridents as they're the most popular ones. 
There's a chance of big global sale. Probably around Christmas (however, current promo code includes XMAS...) or Father's Day. 
There's a chance to catch 'nearly new' (but I haven't seen nearly new PVD so far). Keep on checking that section couple times a day and grab as you see. You'll have MINUTES! I've missed Vintage once, just was thinking too long.

Bottom line:
I personally decided to wait till Christmas or around mid January. If there is a sale - awesome, my win. If not - I'll wait for the next promo for £100 off. 
Meanwhile will keep on checking nearly new section just in case of luck.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*sigh, so after talking myself out of liking the Certina DS-1 variants (just find it a bit generic looking for a brand that I don't have any particular passion for), my hot list for the Ashford sale are:

Rado D-Star 200 on bracelet - $788
JeanRichard Terrascope GMT w/black dial (I liked the silver one much more but I snoozed and it's gone) - $749
JeanRichard Terrascope w/white dial and leather strap - $599

I'm not sure if I want to spend that kind of money to get something that wasn't really on my radar prior to BF and take me further away from a grail. Bummer, was looking forward to getting something from this one!


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Ashford with code EBSAVE20, this was $150.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Black Friday is a new thing in the UK... and it shows. The watch deals suck. Really, really suck. Amazon is selling twenty-quid mushroom brand stuff and the jewelers / watch stores are offering pretty thin gruel.
> 
> Was genuinely prepared to whip the credit card out but at the moment I can't see it happening!


Here's one for you then, this was already mentioned by someone a couple of days ago as being a hot deal at £399 but I've found a code (5DIS5) to take off another 5% from that, leaving it around £200 cheaper than other places. This is getting quite tempting!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$499 - $467.56 with Be Frugal rebate. Solid.









Edox Hydro-Sub 50th Anniversary -- the one I always liked -- in the $400s.

And a Hamilton Ventura chrono for $299! Quartz, but still, I've never seen those so low.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

For those who used EBSAVE20 on Ashford's BF sale watches... What are the chances the sale is cancelled? Is this code allowed at all on sale watches???


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Raydius said:


> *sigh, so after talking myself out of liking the Certina DS-1 variants (just find it a bit generic looking for a brand that I don't have any particular passion for), my hot list for the Ashford sale are:
> 
> Rado D-Star 200 on bracelet - $788
> JeanRichard Terrascope GMT w/black dial (I liked the silver one much more but I snoozed and it's gone) - $749
> ...


Lol, well the EBSAVE20 discount pushed me over the edge and I picked up the damn GMT for $599. I think I'm done for the week. =)


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

HAMILTON
Men's Khaki Aviation
1 x $289.00
code: EBSAVE20
TOTAL $231.20


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

As someone'd posted earlier, the Ashford deal on the Edox 50th Anniversay Hydro-Sub Automatic on bracelet for $383 with EBSAVE20 code was the deal that broke down my BF resolve this year and got me my first Edox. Kudos to the original poster!


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

"Ashford code EBSAVE20 just worked for me on that 50th anniversary Edox Hydro Sub... did I mention the 20 was for 20% got that baby under $400."

That's huge. Looks like the code works for all their Black Friday watches. Those good deals just got great.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

We'll find out after Thanksgiving (or sooner?) whether Ashford will accept these EBSAVE20 purchases. I'd tried a different code first, and that was rejected for the reason that additional disounts are not allowed on sale items...


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Escargot said:


> We'll find out after Thanksgiving (or sooner?) whether Ashford will accept these EBSAVE20 purchases. I'd tried a different code first, and that was rejected for the reason that additional diso....s are not allowed on sale items...


Two days ago I tried SAVE10 on a BF sale watch and it worked. When I came back to my cart yesterday the code was gone, and it wasn't accepted any longer.

Now what happens if they reject the sale? They offer you the watch at the BF sale price still?

I really want that 7750 Hamilton chrono! Pleaaaaase


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Use EBSAVE20 (see abujordan's posts above) and get it for $399.20 even before any rebate.




WorthTheWrist said:


> $499 - $467.56 with Be Frugal rebate. Solid.
> 
> View attachment 10009554
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That 'EBSAVE20' code pushed me over the edge too. Got the Terrascope I was sweet on a year or two ago. $559 -- $524 if the Be Frugal rebate goes through, and they usually do.

Crazy-low price for this:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thechin said:


> Well,considering you can get a Swiss made Glycine with ETA for $350 right now, their Chinese made offerings with lowly Miyota movements should not be more than $150-200 to make me bite...


We have already had half a dozen very argumentative threads in the past few weeks regarding the never ending battle between micro brands vs the established brands and it never ends well. Just for the sake of keeping this thread from devolving into the mess the other threads became, could I respectfully ask that we keep any talk of how much or little a micro brand is worth out of our little discussions? commentary like "Chinese made" and "lowly Miyota" are incendiary in nature and not necessary here.

If you want to pit the Glycine against the NTH subs please feel free to start another thread. Just be prepared for the onslaught.....as i said it never ends well.

Post the deals you find and let the buyer be the arbitor of the value proposition it presents.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

OK I don't want to burst everybody's bubble but I just confirmed with a rep from Ashford (I wanted to avoid the disappointment myself) : EBSAVE20 is NOT applicable to BF sales.

Now what they gonna do if we checked out already?


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Well said. Right now let's just figure out the math of stacking promo codes and rebates. This should become a mainstay subject taught in schools 



valuewatchguy said:


> We have already had half a dozen very argumentative threads in the past few weeks regarding the never ending battle between micro brands vs the established brands and it never ends well. Just for the sake of keeping this thread from devolving into the mess the other threads became, could I respectfully ask that we keep any talk of how much or little a micro brand is worth out of our little discussions? commentary like "Chinese made" and "lowly Miyota" are incendiary in nature and not necessary here.
> 
> If you want to pit the Glycine against the NTH subs please feel free to start another thread. Just be prepared for the onslaught.....as i said it never ends well.
> 
> Post the deals you find and let the buyer be the arbitor of the value proposition it presents.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The EBSAVE20 coupon is nuts. Hamilton Pan Europ (silver dial) for less than $500 and JeanRichard Terrascope GMT (black dial) for less than $600. I don't need them but had to snag them. Figure a $10-$15 return is worth seeing these in the flesh at these prices.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Triggered!



valuewatchguy said:


> We have already had half a dozen very argumentative threads in the past few weeks regarding the never ending battle between micro brands vs the established brands and it never ends well. Just for the sake of keeping this thread from devolving into the mess the other threads became, could I respectfully ask that we keep any talk of how much or little a micro brand is worth out of our little discussions? commentary like *"Chinese made" and "lowly Miyota"* are incendiary in nature and not necessary here.
> 
> If you want to pit the Glycine against the NTH subs please feel free to start another thread. Just be prepared for the onslaught.....as i said it never ends well.
> 
> Post the deals you find and let the buyer be the arbitor of the value proposition it presents.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Black Friday is a new thing in the UK... and it shows. The watch deals suck. Really, really suck. Amazon is selling twenty-quid mushroom brand stuff and the jewelers / watch stores are offering pretty thin gruel.
> 
> Was genuinely prepared to whip the credit card out but at the moment I can't see it happening!


Welcome...it's exactly the same in Canada. Now add in all those US retailers who refuse to accept out "foreign" money and you'll quickly realize this is truly an American event.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

phcollard said:


> OK I don't want to burst everybody's bubble but I just confirmed with a rep from Ashford (I wanted to avoid the disappointment myself) : EBSAVE20 is NOT applicable to BF sales.
> 
> Now what they gonna do if we checked out already?


I
would have went with, "See if the item gets shipped or if you get notified it's a no-go," rather than bringing it up as an issue, but, OK.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

phcollard said:


> Escargot said:
> 
> 
> > We'll find out after Thanksgiving (or sooner?) whether Ashford will accept these EBSAVE20 purchases. I'd tried a different code first, and that was rejected for the reason that additional diso....s are not allowed on sale items...
> ...


Deals come & deals go...

I will be upset if they get cancelled though because I was gearing up for a bidding war tonight on eBay. I'm calling it off now & the piece is relatively rare these days.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I
> would have went with, "See if the item gets shipped or if you get notified it's a no-go," rather than bringing it up as an issue, but, OK.


Yes I realized afterwards that I shouldn't have gotten in touch with them in a state of anxiety.

I'm sorry! Really.

I hope your orders still get through guys, but I read too many times in this thread about cancelled sales. I did not want to experience that disappointment.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This Certina DS Rookie chrono is $158 delivered after EBSAVE20









This Certina DS Podium (which I think is GORGEOUS and is auto) is $178 after the code


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I'll take my chances with the code , ordered the Edox hydro so we'll see what happens. I've been shafted with cancellation emails about a dozen times already, so one more time wouldn't actually hurt, LOL.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Tissot official website has their watches 50% off for Black Friday


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

phcollard said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


Lol...are you familiar with the term: "Blue Falcon"?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Used a coupon and Amex offer to get this for $200.










I also was able to get both of these for about $3500 total. The GO is listed as a woman's watch, but I don't see why. It's 38mm and the Hamilton men's chronographs that are on sale are the same size. The GO has a blue stone on the crown, but so does Cartier. Looks like a perfectly normal dress chrono to me.

The JeanRichard is a limited edition of 200 made completely out of carbon fiber! Not sure if it was a great deal, but CARBON FIBER WATCH!


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Lol...are you familiar with the term: "Blue Falcon"?


I had to Google that but I see what you mean here. Oh well...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I just grabbed this on Ashford $399 shipped with promo!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Hopefully it happens Ha!


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Got a jazzmaster maestro on a bracelet for about 426 after Amex discount, bf rebate, and aff50 code (50 off 400+)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

You see some strange stuff when you are browsing anything for sales. Da *** is this?









I don't know what it is but I think I saw it once as a killstreak in MW3.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Can someone try to enter a befrugal code on thewatchery.com, it seems like none of them work for me on any watch ...


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

The Ashford 20% code made me jump. Picked up a Terrascope for ~$440 w/ tax after coupon, cashback & Amex discount.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

City74 said:


> This Certina DS Rookie chrono is $158 delivered after EBSAVE20
> 
> This Certina DS Podium (which I think is GORGEOUS and is auto) is $178 after the code
> 
> View attachment 10010026












That's really nice, even at 38MM and 228$ ! If i was working....


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> Got a jazzmaster maestro on a bracelet for about 426 after Amex discount, bf rebate, and aff50 code (50 off 400+)


Ordered it again using the 20% off code. Figure if it goes thru i can return the first sale.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> My wife always quotes this line when she puts lotion on her legs, or even sunscreen on the kids.
> 
> "It rubs the lotion in."


Hahahaaa..... Your wife sounds cool


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Got the Hamilton Aviation - $304 with the code - $50.00 Amex offer - 6% cash-back......


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Picked up an JR Terrascope GMT for $599. Was tempted with the Pan Europ Chrono but had 2 bad experiences with Pan Europ Chronos from Ashford.

We will see if it ships....crossing fingers as I always was intrigued by the Jean Richard watch.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Lol...are you familiar with the term: "Blue Falcon"?


Bahaha.

This is like another popular board where everyone wants to write the ATF asking about a product for their own personal affirmation and it ends up ruining it for everyone.

Never permission. Always forgiveness. Come on, fellas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Wiggy999 said:


> Hahahaaa..... Your wife sounds cool


I get a lot of this one too;

"I'm not going to be IGNORED Dan!" from Fatal Attraction, and my name is not even Dan. It usually gets quoted when I'm not listening to whatever she is talking about.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Victorinox Inox Green &187.99 after 20% off on Amazon. Add to cart to get discount.

http://tinyurl.com/jtsuboq


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Casio GD-350-8 on Amazon for $66.30 at the moment.

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GD35...rds=casio+watch&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Just received this JeanRichard Aeroscope chronograph from Ashford. 
This thing is unbelievably nice. Merits its own mini review thread. Really impressed with every aspect. 
Tempted to get another JR. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't believe Ashford is removing items from the sale before Black Friday! Why, why, why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't plan on buying one but $260 for the blue titanium Certina minus $50 Amex and 6.5% CB, why the heck not lol...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> I can't believe Ashford is removing items from the sale before Black Friday! Why, why, why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, what gives? I was thinking about doing their annoying live chat to ask them. I had my eye on a watch that was on the BF sale and now it's back to the normal price!

EDIT - Oh well, I was going to get a Jean Richard Aeroscope on bracelet (not DLC coated though, that's all that's left). I got the carbon fiber Terrascope instead using the 20% off code and BeFrugal for another 6.3% back. I think I'm going to poop in my pants if they actually send me that watch at that price! :-d


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I snagged the Victorinox Maverick Dual Time for $127.20 out the door with the code. We'll see if it ships. It was still a deal even at the $159.00 listed and it's been on my list for awhile now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

and its gone
the EBSAVE20 code no longer works. before i managed to check out they actually canceled it IN MY CART. heck

this just ruins my evening 

Thanks, DAN!


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

now even the "apply promo code here" button/miniform is gone. im gona go cry.
i had 8 watchesin my cart... oops


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. Coupon is dead. Oh well. Almost bought a watch I didn't need.


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

All codes useless...had 4 watches in my Cart and was about to check out...only to find the code is auto-removed and the prices are BF prices alone...WTF...this ruins the week for me...4 slipped out of my grasp.

BF prices are good...but the extra 20 will rankle in my head if I pick these up now :-(


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I was able to use the 20% discount code. Now I am wondering if they'd just cancel my order or ask me if I'd still buy it without the 20% discount code. The waiting begins lol...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

danilapanfilov said:


> £100 off on £500 and above is not a big deal for CW. That happens regularly like once every two months and last for a month. Just subscribe to their newsletter and you'll get notified along with promo code.
> 
> I want C60 Vintage 43mm and would like to get at with at least 30% off too  And here things become interesting...
> 
> ...


I'm leaning towards waiting also. That June sale gave good discounts, hoping the next round will as well. If you're right about black faced Tridents not going on sale, then I might be out of luck with the PVD. Oh, and during the recent coupon stacking fiasco, Wera offered to give me a discount on a non-sale watch. If she can beat the current coupon by a sizeable amount I might bite. Waiting to hear her offer.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

This is what happens when someone calls to confirm.



feltharg said:


> and its gone
> the EBSAVE20 code no longer works. before i managed to check out they actually canceled it IN MY CART. heck
> 
> this just ruins my evening
> ...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

JOEYBONES said:


> This is what happens when someone calls to confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoever you were, caller to Ashford, you just saved me 10k and cost me 2 Zenith's and a Breitling.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Everyone her is about to be upset. I ordered the pan europ Chronograph with EBSAVE20. Wanted to order another watch but figured I'd 
Ike to know if this is too good to be true so I called ashford and said I'd like to order a watch and I have a coupon but I don't want to use the coupon and have the order cancelled.

the guy seemed stressed out and said please don't use the coupon, the system is glitching and we will be sending out cancellations for all of the orders we have been receiving for Black Friday watches with coupons stacked on. I asked if there were any coupons that would be accepted and he said no Black Friday watches are eligible for a coupon and if one is used they have to cancel the order.

before I get yelled at I didn't tell him which coupon I was referring to. He was already aware of the issues they are having with the website...... I really wanted a pan europ Chronograph for $399 after coupon, befrugal, and Amex....


----------



## Beneficial (Oct 2, 2011)

I snagged this






for only 228. that's a great deal to me. eta 2824 with 100m water resistance/sapphire


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

also snagged the certina for 228. and added one nice black edox vauberts.
but also had additional paneurop, certina, edox and the aniversary edox and jean richard before they've fixed the bug.. actually glad i am saved the hassle of canceling the order


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Jet.com has the new Mido Captain V, Black and Blue versions, for about 580. That's about 200 less than Jomashop and most dealers.

https://jet.com/search?term=mido captain v












Mechanicalworld90 said:


> (...) so I called ashford and said I'd like to order a watch and I have a coupon but I don't want to use the coupon and have the order cancelled.


We found him, guys! Grab your torches and pitchforks!

Just kidding. I had a Jean Richard in my cart too and I'm glad this happened because I'm pretty sure it was gonna wear ridiculously large on my skinny wrists.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I usually follow the slickdeals axiom of "don't ever call" to check if a deal is legit or not...


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

He "self identified" earlier.



Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Whoever you were, caller to Ashford, you just saved me 10k and cost me 2 Zenith's and a Breitling.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Apologies if already posted, but jomashop has some interesting deals on Eternas (I know, they're eternally on sale):

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-doorbuster-event.html#134549

This would be on its way to my front door if it wasn't 44mm, but hopefully that won't deter someone else on the thread:


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> We found him, guys! Grab your torches and pitchforks!
> 
> Just kidding. I had a Jean Richard in my cart too and I'm glad this happened because I'm pretty sure it was gonna wear ridiculously large on my skinny wrists.


I don't really think my call had anything to do with it because the guy sounded pretty stressed out and said they were in the process of getting the glitch fixed. They knew about it well before I called but at least we don't have to wait and wonder.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This morning I grabbed an Oris from WOW, fully expecting them to cancel, as the post indicated there was only one piece available.

They sent me a shipping notice instead. Woot!

So, if my JR purchase gets cancelled, the day of shopping was not a waste.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm still considering the Hamilton Khaki Aviation for $289 on Ashford... Wouldn't be a bad first Hamilton and fills the pie-pan dial hole in my collection.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't worry, last year was a bust for me on BF, but I landed this baby in March (2016) for $400 (after CB):


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I remember somebody else wanting the Hamilton pan europ Chronograph as well if it hit $599 again. It's only the silver dial, although the black dial may still drop down at Ashford. 

$599 -6.3% befrugal -$50 Amex (if you have it and didn't use it already) = $511.26

its not $399 like I was hoping for but it's still solid.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

phcollard said:


> OK I don't want to burst everybody's bubble but I just confirmed with a rep from Ashford (I wanted to avoid the disappointment myself) : EBSAVE20 is NOT applicable to BF sales.
> 
> Now what they gonna do if we checked out already?


Why the hell would you contact them?


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Jet.com has the new Mido Captain V, Black and Blue versions, for about 580. That's about 200 less than Jomashop and most dealers.
> 
> https://jet.com/search?term=mido captain v
> 
> ...


I've been keeping an eye on this exact watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

horonewbie said:


> All codes useless...had 4 watches in my Cart and was about to check out...only to find the code is auto-removed and the prices are BF prices alone...WTF...this ruins the week for me...4 slipped out of my grasp.
> 
> BF prices are good...but the extra 20 will rankle in my head if I pick these up now :-(


Most folks would have ordered and hoped it shipped, but there's always gotta be that one fool who has to ask customer service. The first rule of deal hunting is stack what you can, shut your mouth and wait for a shipping e-mail.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Everyone her is about to be upset. I ordered the pan europ Chronograph with EBSAVE20. Wanted to order another watch but figured I'd
> Ike to know if this is too good to be true so I called ashford and said I'd like to order a watch and I have a coupon but I don't want to use the coupon and have the order cancelled.
> 
> the guy seemed stressed out and said please don't use the coupon, the system is glitching and we will be sending out cancellations for all of the orders we have been receiving for Black Friday watches with coupons stacked on. I asked if there were any coupons that would be accepted and he said no Black Friday watches are eligible for a coupon and if one is used they have to cancel the order.
> ...


Is it just me, or didn't Ashford do this last year?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> I don't really think my call had anything to do with it because the guy sounded pretty stressed out and said they were in the process of getting the glitch fixed. They knew about it well before I called but at least we don't have to wait and wonder.


Well I did ask them earlier if it was legit to stack a discount code over BF sale watches. If I did not do it somebody else would most probably have, sooner or later. I apologized to folks here who expected to make a deal but honestly Ashford have cancelled orders before and they will do it again this time, whether I called, you called, somebody else called, or not. What's best? Enter a 20% code and pray this will go through knowing there were very little chance? Or go straight, follow the rules and be sure to get what you ordered, and those are still great prices.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Most folks would have ordered and hoped it shipped, but there's always gotta be that one fool who has to ask customer service. The first rule of deal hunting is stack what you can, shut your mouth and wait for a shipping e-mail.


+1, this is bargain hunting 101. Always beg for forgiveness.....


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Most folks would have ordered and hoped it shipped, but there's always gotta be that one fool who has to ask customer service. The first rule of deal hunting is stack what you can, shut your mouth and wait for a shipping e-mail.


So when you want to play straight, by the rules, and avoid disappointment you're a fool?

Thank you.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Jet.com has the new Mido Captain V, Black and Blue versions, for about 580. That's about 200 less than Jomashop and most dealers.
> 
> https://jet.com/search?term=mido captain v


Holy crap, do I like that watch. I can't justify it in anyway, but I do like it.

Let's try to show some holiday brotherly love to the Ashford caller. You all have turned him into this guy:


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

phcollard said:


> Well I did ask them earlier if it was legit to stack a discount code over BF sale watches. If I did not do it somebody else would most probably have, sooner or later. I apologized to folks here who expected to make a deal but honestly Ashford have cancelled orders before and they will do it again this time, whether I called, you called, somebody else called, or not. What's best? Enter a 20% code and pray this will go through knowing there were very little chance? Or go straight, follow the rules and be sure to get what you ordered, and those are still great prices.


I'd rather order and hope it ships...if it gets cancelled then I could decide if I wanted to re-order w/o the 20% off. Don't try to act like you did everyone some big favor by discovering they *might* cancel orders that stacked coupons. There is still a chance some would have slipped through as some always do with price/website mistakes.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

phcollard said:


> What's best? Enter a 20% code and pray this will go through knowing there were very little chance? Or go straight, follow the rules and be sure to get what you ordered, and those are still great prices.


It's all part of the game. For many of us the hunt is more fun than the kill. Probably why we go through so many watches. You didn't do anything wrong per say, but you did take fun out of it.

But there will be more deals......there always are.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

phcollard said:


> So when you want to play straight, by the rules, and avoid disappointment you're a fool?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, "fool" is putting it nicely...


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Lots of people upset that they didn't have a chance to cheat the system. How unfortunate. :roll:


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

The worst part about Ashford not honoring the discount code is I paid through paypal and if they drag their feet on issuing a refund the money is tied up when I could be using it on other deals. It could be a blessing in disguise. The wait begins.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


FYI, this applies to their sale section..loving the midnight blue suede for $9/$12-25%. Great straps.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> I don't really think my call had anything to do with it because the guy sounded pretty stressed out and said they were in the process of getting the glitch fixed. They knew about it well before I called but at least we don't have to wait and wonder.


If anything, all the call did was save people the aggravation and disappointment of having their orders canceled. I for one am glad it happened that way. I was back and forth on a watch I've wanted for a while. I would have been more upset to have my order canceled once placed than to read about them invalidating the code.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> I'd rather order and hope it ships...if it gets cancelled then I could decide if I wanted to re-order w/o the 20% off. Don't try to act like you did everyone some big favor by discovering they *might* cancel orders that stacked coupons. There is still a chance some would have slipped through as some always do with price/website mistakes.


Come on... What do you think were the chances? You know their history right? What's the probability, according to you, that they will accept to lose 20% on already heavily discounted watches?

Maybe you don't care about having hundreds or thousands of dollars going back and forth from and back to your credit card account because an order was cancelled, but I am sure others don't like it. I don't have a large income and I don't like to play those games.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

phcollard said:


> So when you want to play straight, by the rules, and avoid disappointment you're a fool?
> 
> Thank you.


Well, wait a minute.

"The rules" are, I try to get discounts on your site's watches.

You either let me or you don't. But when you let me, I'm not going to go doubling back and grilling you about it, making you self-reflect on whether you should or not.

Now, it may be that under no circumstances would they have honored a single one of those orders. But now we'll never know.

I had a thing several months ago where I found Tissot T-Navigator Chronographs on Jacob Time for about $180. A really good deal, but at the same time they were about $250 on New Egg. So, definitely within the realm of believability.

I ordered mine, the order was processing. I came on here and told people about the deal. They got a stampede. They shut down all orders, including mine.

I am 100% convinced that the activity is what made them panic and realize they had the watch "too low."

The point of that anecdote is, when you contact them with, "Really? Can I do that?" you're planting the seed of doubt in their mind. Why, as a buyer, would you want to do that?


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Yes, "fool" is putting it nicely...


Holy crap, friend, two words for you and it ain't happy birthday.

Those are just watches anyways.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, wait a minute.
> 
> "The rules" are, I try to get discounts on your site's watches.
> 
> ...


The rules I was talking about were that their cart clearly states that discount codes cannot be used on sales items.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

phcollard said:


> Come on... What do you think were the chances? You know their history right? What's the probability, according to you, that they will accept to lose 20% on already heavily discounted watches?
> 
> Maybe you don't care about having hundreds or thousands of dollars going back and forth from and back to your credit card account because an order was cancelled, but I am sure others don't like it. I don't have a large income and I don't like to play those games.


I got an $800 drill press from Sears for $167 after a price mistake. Anything is possible...what do you have to lose by letting the order ride and see what happens? I play around with tens of thousands of dollars daily on my CCs for points/miles. A few hundred dollars tied up is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

phcollard said:


> Holy crap, friend, two words for you and it ain't happy birthday.
> 
> Those are just watches anyways.


Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

I work in software testing , was a sales broker in a former life and I can tell you it's just nonsensical from a sales or technical perspective to setup a discount code in the system, let it be valid and then add a disclaimer next to the code form saying "not valid for items already on sale". I'd say it's almost dishonest.

These are web merchant portals, they HAVE to manage their codes.



phcollard said:


> The rules I was talking about were that their cart clearly states that discount codes cannot be used on sales items.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> I got an $800 drill press from Sears for $167 after a price mistake. Anything is possible...what do you have to lose by letting the order ride and see what happens? I play around with tens of thousands of dollars daily on my CCs for points/miles. A few hundred dollars tied up is a drop in the bucket.


I don't even have tens of thousands of dollars so I cannot know what it feels like. A few hundreds is a bucket full for me.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

stress8all said:


> Lots of people upset that they didn't have a chance to cheat the system. How unfortunate. :roll:


Cheating?

Not sure how I was cheating when their checkout system accepted a discount code that they created.

That said, if my order is cancelled, I will not post a rant shouting to the world that I was denied my right to a cheap(er) watch.

There are more watches. Life goes on. The planet will rotate as before.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


Well played  I like you too in the end!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I think you did the right thing. But then again I'm not "Drunk Binge Buying" like some of these guys are. :-0

Actually, I think they just busting your chops and really mean no harm by the comments. They are just probably peeved that Ashford yanked their discount codes.



phcollard said:


> So when you want to play straight, by the rules, and avoid disappointment you're a fool?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I wouldn't sweat it, buddy. I can pretty much guarantee that 90% of the people here that are giving you flack because they couldn't place their order, would be 100% of the people b!tching that their orders got canceled and now have funds are tied up so they can't make any other Black Friday purchases while waiting for a refund/charge reversal. You did them (and quite frankly, all of us who don't feel like reading another round of entitlement posts) a favor. So, on this Thanksgiving Eve....thank YOU!



phcollard said:


> Holy crap, friend, two words for you and it ain't happy birthday.
> 
> Those are just watches anyways.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

phcollard said:


> OK I don't want to burst everybody's bubble but I just confirmed with a rep from Ashford (I wanted to avoid the disappointment myself) : EBSAVE20 is NOT applicable to BF sales.
> 
> Now what they gonna do if we checked out already?


What if you sign up to receive an emails and they give you 15%? That should work. I know it's not 20 but it is still something.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> I wouldn't sweat it, buddy. I can pretty much guarantee that 90% of the people here that are giving you flack because they couldn't place their order, would be 100% of the people b!tching that their orders got canceled and now have funds are tied up so they can't make any other Black Friday purchases while waiting for a refund/charge reversal. You did them (and quite frankly, all of us who don't feel like reading another round of entitlement posts) a favor. So, on this Thanksgiving Eve....thank YOU!


Thank you. I am happy to end this evening on a positive note!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Shot my wad. I'm done.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Ahh well it didn't work. They made it so that none of the black Friday deals can have a code added.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Shot my wad. I'm done.


Is there a cigarette involved? ;-)


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Rocat said:


> I think you did the right thing. But then again I'm not "Drunk Binge Buying" like some of these guys are. :-0
> 
> Actually, I think they just busting your chops and really mean no harm by the comments. They are just probably peeved that Ashford yanked their discount codes.


Code yanking is not cool, just sayin!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

phcollard said:


> Well played  I like you too in the end!


No hard feelings, just for future reference, sometimes the fun is in making the order and seeing what ships.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> No hard feelings, just for future reference, sometimes the fun is in making the order and seeing what ships.


I'm starting to get it  Next time I won't interfere! Have a nice evening all!


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase 39mm (inhouse movement) for $1020

Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Silver Dial Men&apos;s Watch FC703S3S6 | eBay

Really good deal IMHO. Don't bother offering. I tried all day and the best I got was 7 dollars off the asking price. haha


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

So, will Ashford send us all the "Sorry, Christmas did not come early this year" email too :-d


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok back to the deals guys!

Is it me, or is $4,690 a really good price for a solid gold dress watch from Zenith?

Zenith Heritage 18-2010-681-21-C493 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

winwood said:


> The worst part about Ashford not honoring the discount code is I paid through paypal and if they drag their feet on issuing a refund the money is tied up when I could be using it on other deals. It could be a blessing in disguise. The wait begins.


If they cancel my order so be it, but they can probably forget me buying from them again. I paid by PP too and if they cancel I will ASAP dispute the transaction. I don't fool around with morons who cannot run their web portals.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Thanks City74. They have the Hamilton Pan Europ chrono for $599...hmmmmm...does this the one that people has issue with the watch a while back at this price? I think there's an issue with chrono not resetting, etc..? Can't remember if it's Ashford though.
> 
> View attachment 10009250
> 
> ...


I bought one at this price 3 months ago. Haven't had a single issue with mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> If they cancel my order so be it, but they can probably forget me buying from them again. I paid by PP too and if they cancel I will ASAP dispute the transaction. I don't fool around with morons who cannot run their web portals.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> If they cancel my order so be it, but they can probably forget me buying from them again. I paid by PP too and if they cancel I will ASAP dispute the transaction. I don't fool around with morons who cannot run their web portals.


Good grief back down off the BF pedestal.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

this thread has derailed.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> Most folks would have ordered and hoped it shipped, but there's always gotta be that one fool who has to ask customer service.


One honest person who wants to be sure he doesn't accidentally take advantage of an honest mistake? How *dare* that bastard be so ethical! I've got a tree. Anyone have some spare nails?

This happens every year in every subject (watches, fountain pens, electronics, firearms, etc.). Someone makes what's probably a mistake. Someone else inquires about it because they are basically a decent human being and not a deal-crazed sociopath, and next thing you know the lynch mob is at their door because they were so bold as to try to insure that their purchase was ethical and not looting of the unwary.

Yet since it happens every year (actually several times a year; we simply notice it more in a week of nonstop sale ads). From the frequency at which we've already heard this story, I have the strong impression this is no one's first rodeo. Ergo, it's hard to view the outrage in any positive light.

I commend the person who alerted a business of a bug in their commerce programming. If I were ever in the same situation, I'd hope someone equally ethical would do the right thing for me. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Good grief back down off the BF pedestal.


Uh no. Follow the little red ball. They can cancel my order for coupon use. That's fine. Read better next time. All I said was that if they do not immediately refund upon cancellation than I will make sure they do.

So maybe you should get down off YOUR pedestal.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

So..has anyone seen any bf deals from jomashop??


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Blame Canada(ian).


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> Code issue
> 
> View attachment 9999194


Sorry about that. I'm not sure why it wasn't working, but it's fixed now.

klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Wow...all this Ashford coupon saga...and I just realized its only Wednesday. It's not even turkey day yet... So maybe the coupon may work on Friday :-!
So, gents, saddle up and hunt together for more deals!
After all this is what this thread is all about.

Cheers 🍻


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

vexXed said:


> Ok back to the deals guys!
> 
> Is it me, or is $4,690 a really good price for a solid gold dress watch from Zenith?
> 
> ...


This does seem to be a great deal...glad I've only had 2 beers...


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Anybody know when the Ashford sale ends? Is it going to be before Friday or something unexpected like that?


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Sheesh everybody needs a chill pill right about now. This is reminding me when pologate went bust, people were all attacking one another about who blew it. In the end though RL wound up shipping the vast majority of the orders to save face even at a loss, it was just the people who really abused it who got themselves cancelled. IMO this is how all companies should handle slip ups like these. Someone with a comparably small order? Let them slide. Someone who decided that this was flipping season and saves K's? Yeah let them feel the burn.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Longines Hydro Conquest on bracelet L36894596, $523.99 at Certified.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...pQedR8hABJ10G59k1oqGUIrmgP_JZwjjPCxoCmOfw_wcB

They have other models for only a little more.

Yes, it's quartz. It's also Longines, and it looks fantastic. I had a preowned Longines and the quality and accuracy were outstanding. I ultimately flipped it because the particular model wasn't quite what I was looking for, but ever since, I've wanted to get another Longines.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Anybody know when the Ashford sale ends? Is it going to be before Friday or something unexpected like that?


To cancel the black Friday deal before Friday would be... just... mean!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Frederique Constant Runabout, model FC-303RV6B6B, $493.99 at Certified.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...about-men-s-automatic-watch-fc-303rv6b6b.html

That's at least $150 less than others. Maybe that's too good. Should I contact them and let them know what oth--

Hey! Kidding! Relax! We have the day off tomorrow!


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

In other news, my zodiac from Ashford arrived. First impressions; I love it. Would I pay the $1200+ retail.. prob not. Thanks for the member who first mentioned the heads up!
RMK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Orient USA web site is offering 50% off all orders and free shipping (excluding the Mako USA II) with code BF2016.

https://orientwatchusa.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> So..has anyone seen any bf deals from jomashop??


Given that they are calling what's on sale now "Pre-Black Friday Sale," I presume their real BF sale will occur on ... Friday. And if I recall correctly from last year, they do a good Cyber Monday sale, too.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, wait a minute.
> 
> "The rules" are, I try to get discounts on your site's watches.
> 
> ...


I actually received that T-Nav somehow....but with next order of another watch for ordinary they canceled me.....


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> Uh no. Follow the little red ball. They can cancel my order for coupon use. That's fine. Read better next time. All I said was that if they do not immediately refund upon cancellation than I will make sure they do.
> 
> So maybe you should get down off YOUR pedestal.


Well,they have nothing to refund if payment hasn't posted (and it won't) and it will be PP dragging their feet for days before they make your account whole, using your money as free credit you know. I actually find it very odd why people choose a middle man like PP even if they're not required to, it just adds another unnecessary hurdle in the process if something goes wrong.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh well, the code pushed me over the edge on an order I was on the fence about, so if it gets canceled no harm no foul.

What's really funny is mentally I already counted that money as "spent" so I will probably too easily justify spending that much on a different watch, even if it's not as good of a deal.  

Psychology, yay 


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Any good G-Shock sales going on currently?


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> I bought one at this price 3 months ago. Haven't had a single issue with mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+ 1 on no problems with the Pan Europe chronograph. Really great watch.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Using the Ashford 20% coupon is not like the Dutch buying Manhattan island for $24.00. Unethical ? Maybe ? but not grand larceny. 
Unless your a greedy reseller.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> Using the Ashford 20% coupon is not like the Dutch buying Manhattan island for $24.00. Unethical ? Maybe ? but not grand larceny.
> Unless your a greedy reseller.


What makes the greedy reseller any different? Both situations are somebody knowingly and intentionally taking advantage of what should be presumed to be a mistake, for their own gain.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Any good G-Shock sales going on currently?


This Twisted Metal model is $517.50 with coupon code 'BLACKFRI08'

Be Frugal rebate takes it down below $475. I've never seen prices close to that on this model. It's about the only G I'd consider wearing.

Casio MTGS1000D-1A Men's G-Shock Black Dial Steel Bracelet World Time Dive Watch - Discount Watch Store


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This Twisted Metal model is $517.50 with coupon code 'BLACKFRI08'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it down below $475. I've never seen prices close to that on this model. It's about the only G I'd consider wearing.
> 
> ...


That is below anywhere I've seen for that model I think. But too rich for my blood and I wear my Frogman most of the time anyway. But thank you for the heads up. On another deal note. Bathys Hawaii has 20% the Benthic Automatic Diver and GMT. Code KAMA20


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Floydboy said:


> Any good G-Shock sales going on currently?


Jet had some good deals earlier today.. plus 15% off if you qualify.


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Woah! That is fantastic! If I hadn't ravaged my wallet on Evine earlier today, I would have grabbed this offer by the coupon 



Floydboy said:


> That is below anywhere I've seen for that model I think. But too rich for my blood and I wear my Frogman most of the time anyway. But thank you for the heads up. On another deal note. Bathys Hawaii has 20% the Benthic Automatic Diver and GMT. Code KAMA20


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

monza06 said:


> Well,they have nothing to refund if payment hasn't posted (and it won't) and it will be PP dragging their feet for days before they make your account whole, using your money as free credit you know. I actually find it very odd why people choose a middle man like PP even if they're not required to, it just adds another unnecessary hurdle in the process if something goes wrong.


Not at all. PP has excellent buyer protection and adds another layer of protection against unscrupulous sellers. It's not a hurdle - for the buyer. It really only makes it more complicated for the seller.

And PP payment posts when sent. It's already gone. Again, I have no problem with the cancellation of the order. Only if they do not refund at the same time.


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Jomashop dropped their Pre Black Friday doorbusters. Nothing too interesting though.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> Using the Ashford 20% coupon is not like the Dutch buying Manhattan island for $24.00. Unethical ? Maybe ? but not grand larceny.
> Unless your a greedy reseller.


I had no clue that coupon code wasn't supposed to work at Ashford. It was mentioned, I tried it, it worked. If I was doing something "unethical," I wasn't intending to. But I don't go around triple-checking good things that may be about to happen; I just chalk them up, knowing the other side of the ledger has and will get its share of chalk marks, too.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

Haven't had the time (or wallet) to be on this thread recently, but here for the holiday deals... Considering I don't want to wade through dozens of pages of complaining about Ashford and whatnot, are there any deals to keep an eye out for yet? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Chirv said:


> Haven't had the time (or wallet) to be on this thread recently, but here for the holiday deals... Considering I don't want to wade through dozens of pages of complaining about Ashford and whatnot, are there any deals to keep an eye out for yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Mostly we're just complaining about Ashford. And I'm gonna take my pitchfork to that one guy's place if my VSA doesn't ship. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I had no clue that coupon code wasn't supposed to work at Ashford. It was mentioned, I tried it, it worked. If I was doing something "unethical," I wasn't intending to. But I don't go around triple-checking good things that may be about to happen; I just chalk them up, knowing the other side of the ledger has and will get its share of chalk marks, too.


Same here. _Ethics has nothing to do with this._ They made an error. I innocently entered a code which was readily available on the Internet. I wasn't notified that the code was invalid prior to them accepting payment.

Ethics be damned. This is just business, and they screwed up. It is not my/our business to make sure that they do not screw up, is it?

As I said earlier, however, if they cancel my order, I will privately shrug and look for the next bargain. There are/will be plenty of them in the coming weeks and months, I imagine.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Yes, time to move on to the next bargains. Come Friday, there's going to be some tremendous ones, absolutely yooge. There's going to be so much savings, you're going to get tired of saving. Bigly.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

taike said:


> Yes, time to move on to the next bargains. Come Friday, there's going to be some tremendous ones, absolutely yooge. There's going to be so much savings, you're going to get tired of saving. Bigly.


Man, I want to pull the trigger on the Hammy PE Chrono for $599 on Ashford but fear of missing out on better deals come Friday is holding me back :-so|


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Some people are getting too melodramatic over these Ashford sales, they used a coupon while they shouldn't have, what's the big deal, it happens all the time on these web sites, it's one thing to offer a coupon with 100 conditions to buyers, but it's another thing for the programmers to incorporate all those conditions in the site technically, so discrepancies occur. 

With or without the codes, I don't see anything on Ashford BF that I like, the JR and Edox models that I was after are not reduced so I think I'll pass unless they post other stuff later on.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

hamsterdams said:


> Man, I want to pull the trigger on the Hammy PE Chrono for $599 on Ashford but fear of missing out on better deals come Friday is holding me back :-so|


I think they'll just add more models but the savings won't be better than what they are now, as you see, coupons for a few more dollars off have been rejected , so apparently Ashford will not go any lower on these prices.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

monza06 said:


> I think they'll just add more models but the savings won't be better than what they are now, as you see, coupons for a few more dollars off have been rejected , so apparently Ashford will not go any lower on these prices.


More about selection than price, as the range will likely stay the same unless something crazy comes along.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Jet had some good deals earlier today.. plus 15% off if you qualify.


welcome15 didn't work on any G Shocks that I had in my cart.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This Twisted Metal model is $517.50 with coupon code 'BLACKFRI08'
> 
> Be Frugal rebate takes it down below $475. I've never seen prices close to that on this model. It's about the only G I'd consider wearing.
> 
> Casio MTGS1000D-1A Men's G-Shock Black Dial Steel Bracelet World Time Dive Watch - Discount Watch Store


Wow. That is insane price on what not so long ago was a four-figure watch. For those of you with gorilla wrists or G-Shock aesthetics, this is remarkable. :-!



WorthTheWrist said:


> I had no clue that coupon code wasn't supposed to work at Ashford. It was mentioned, I tried it, it worked. If I was doing something "unethical," I wasn't intending to. But I don't go around triple-checking good things that may be about to happen; I just chalk them up, knowing the other side of the ledger has and will get its share of chalk marks, too.


Agree. My reaction was to the "shoot the guy who dared to question the offer" reaction that some had. I have a few watches (and other items) I'm unsure were intended to sell for what they did, they keyword there being "unsure." I have correspondingly canceled more than a few orders which I found out concretely were unintentionally bargain-priced. A fact of the modern economy of instantaneous pricing and sales is that some prices will be instantaneously sold before a pricing mistake is realized, and I laud those who watch out for these possibilities and try to avoid them.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

My question for this Ashford issue is why would the site accept the code if the item isn't eligible.. that's on them. I've never experienced a situation where you had to read the fine print to use a code, typically you get "invalid" or something if the item doesn't qualify.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Womens watch:

Rado DiaStar R12558153 for *$200 *from Ashford's BF sale.
This watch sells for +$300 on a regular basis.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

briburt said:


> Orient USA web site is offering 50% off all orders and free shipping (excluding the Mako USA II) with code BF2016.
> 
> https://orientwatchusa.com


Thanks for this one. I'm in the market for a Ray Raven II and thought this would make it crazy cheap...but the Orient site prices are quite a bit higher than Amazon (or really anywhere). 50% still pulls it down about $30-40 under the Amazon numbers. Haven't checked the shipping, tho.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

The way they do the Zodiac "deals" on Watchstation is silly. New code is out - cyber30 to save 30% on sale items. Great deal ... Except they just raised the sale price by $150. So instead of $449 - 20% it's $599 - 30%. lol


----------



## goodboi7000 (Oct 26, 2015)

Pull the trigger. It may not get better than this. Like others have said, the range of watches on discount may increase but this price is killer and may not drop further. Unless you have another watch you have your eye on.


hamsterdams said:


> Man, I want to pull the trigger on the Hammy PE Chrono for $599 on Ashford but fear of missing out on better deals come Friday is holding me back :-so|


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Some people are getting too melodramatic over these Ashford sales, they used a coupon while they shouldn't have, what's the big deal, it happens all the time on these web sites, it's one thing to offer a coupon with 100 conditions to buyers, but it's another thing for the programmers to incorporate all those conditions in the site technically, so discrepancies occur.
> 
> With or without the codes, I don't see anything on Ashford BF that I like, the JR and Edox models that I was after are not reduced so I think I'll pass unless they post other stuff later on.


Have you tried talking to them about those models? They didn't have any sale for one which I have been eying for some time and when I just chatted with them about it, they were kind enough to give me a one-time sale price for that watch.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Selfridges has 20% off their watches with code SELFCCE. They have some brands not seen so often on the US grey market sites, Junghans for instance. $30 shipping to the US but probably worth it in most cases.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Has anyone actually gotten a cancelation? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Thank you *valuewatchguy *for the "turkey25" coupon for clockworksynergy.
Grabbed a black silicone strap hoping to trim it down from 22mm to 20mm for the Seiko Monster. Also got the blue suede for my Mako.
Two great straps for $15 total!


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Their discounts are an embarrassment. Been looking at their prices for a few months and they always do the same trick. Offer saving on an inflated "sales" price. You actually end up paying more after the code than by buying the day prior or after the "sale".



Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> The way they do the Zodiac "deals" on Watchstation is silly. New code is out - cyber30 to save 30% on sale items. Great deal ... Except they just raised the sale price by $150. So instead of $449 - 20% it's $599 - 30%. lol


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Relojes said:


> Their discounts are an embarrassment. Been looking at their prices for a few months and they always do the same trick. Offer saving on an inflated "sales" price. You actually rnf up paying more for after the code.


Yep it's now more expensive by $50...

Friday didn't even arrive yet!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

RE CANCELLATIONS: Yes I had my order (edox sub) cancelled via an email at about 9 pm. I ordered way before all the bruhaha though, around 4pm this afternoon. I was surprised the coupon worked, but there's always so much fine print with using or not using I don't try to figure it out. I would say in these situations it's rare NOT to get the deal with regular merchants but these watch dealers, and in particular WoW, Watchery, Ashford- Jomashop, Gemnation- - they can be snarky. It's like cat and mouse. lol I don't feel bad for them, knowing how they bait and switch and advertise in questionable ways- I see any deal as all fair game. Definitely try to avoid human intervention if something good seems to be happening!



Raydius said:


> Has anyone actually gotten a cancelation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> The way they do the Zodiac "deals" on Watchstation is silly. New code is out - cyber30 to save 30% on sale items. Great deal ... Except they just raised the sale price by $150. So instead of $449 - 20% it's $599 - 30%. lol


"Silly" is a very restrained word to describe this practice...

I can't speak for the US but in some jurisdictions it's simply illegal.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah if I were to use one word to describe that it would be predatory. It is specifically aimed to increase profits by suckering an influx of buyers on special sale events like black friday and other "shopping holidays" by giving the illusion of a better sale while they actually make more money. The only people who notice the price bump are the ones paying very close attention and they're very much the minority.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone knows whether JR (jeanrichard) sale price ever falls to $500 before? I haven't been monitoring so not sure what is good deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thank you *valuewatchguy *for the "turkey25" coupon for clockworksynergy.
> Grabbed a black silicone strap hoping to trim it down from 22mm to 20mm for the Seiko Monster. Also got the blue suede for my Mako.
> Two great straps for $15 total!


I've not been to CWS site yet to partake in this sale,but having bought a few (well, more than a few) of their straps in other sales, I'll give a hearty thumbs up to their suede straps. Their leather straps tend to be a bit shiny and look a bit cheap to my eye, but the suedes, especially the buffalo suede, are quite nice for the price. Have very often of late a worn watch which cost many times more than the CWS buffalo suede strap it's mounted on, and I truly don't think the strap lets it down.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Prestige Time's annual thanksgiving sale is now on. Save 3% with code TG16.

That's not a typo.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Back to deals my friends-
For the next hour World of Watches has 5 of the Legend Diver Automatic watches for sale for $39.74 before any cashback (Befrugal has 10.3% cashback bringing price down around $35.65
for an awsome 40mm diver w/ stainless steel bracelet, unidirectional rotating bezel, NH35 automatic movement, coin edged rim and luminous hands and markets. Hell of a deal on a super affordable diver regardless of name brand, at least at this price. Great stocking stuffer or watch for modding, etc. They have 5 color choices. Linky:
http://www.worldofwatches.com/en/wo...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&

































I went with the Black dial black/blue bezel... super deal!


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

More deals that don't apply outside the USA....Evine has the 20% off all watches
That makes the "Skittles" Aragon automatic divemasters around $86 shipped! - a lot of watch (and a lot of color!) for that price
ARAGON 45mm or 50mm Divemaster Automatic Bracelet Watch w/ Collector's Case

I'll now return to looking at the wonderful Canadian deals for Stuhrling and So & Co....at least we still have Poutine and Maple syrup


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

They "couldn't" cancel my order but I bet they manage to filter through every single order yesterday made using the code and cancel them


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Can't find them on the site. Where are they?


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

For those with cancelled orders, at least you didn't get an email saying: "Black Friday didn't come early this year".

Probably already posted, but globalwatchband doing 20% with code BLACKFRI20

https://www.globalwatchband.com


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Bwaahahahahhahahahahah!!

Im hearing whispers the staff at Ashford LOVE reading this thread!

They wanted to thank you all for providing all the laughs...........again....

I think you might have been stooged lads LOL.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Not sure if mentioned: Panatime straps has a sale on, site-wide, cyber16 is the code. 35% off everything.

http://www.panatime.com/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

is there a code to apply? i did checking in some while ago and they were at 53 USD



crysman2000 said:


> Back to deals my friends-
> For the next hour World of Watches has 5 of the Legend Diver Automatic watches for sale for $39.74 before any cashback (Befrugal has 10.3% cashback bringing price down around $35.65
> for an awsome 40mm diver w/ stainless steel bracelet, unidirectional rotating bezel, NH35 automatic movement, coin edged rim and luminous hands and markets. Hell of a deal on a super affordable diver regardless of name brand, at least at this price. Great stocking stuffer or watch for modding, etc. They have 5 color choices. Linky:
> Legend Watches | World of Watches
> ...


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Looks like I'm on a roll for deals on super affordable watches. Found these listings for nice looking dress watches by a brand by the name of John Lawrence... never heard of it but the watches but
they seem to be really incredible bang for your buck. For only $24.90 (including shipping), you get a nice looking watch with a sapphire crystal, the Swiss ronda 715 quartz movement, good dial detail and easily viewable arabic numerals, as well as a nice black presentation watch box. Great watch for stocking stuffers (Im sure the average person will think it cost at LEAST 10+ times what this is selling for.
Comes in white dial/silver case on black leather band as well as a white dial/gold toned case on a brown leather strap. Enjoy:

Silver case/black leather band version- 60% OFF SWISS QUARTZ SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL DATE WATCH BY JOHN LAWRENCE | eBay









Gold toned case w/ brown leather strap - 60% OFF SWISS QUARTZ SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL DATE WATCH BY JOHN LAWRENCE | eBay









Basic watch info:

original brand name John Lawrence
condition brand new 
Swiss Ronda 715 quartz movement 
glass material sapphire crystal Scratch proof and one of the Hardest substances on earth, highly trusted material with its excellent chemical stability 
material Leather
color brown/black
max length 9.25 inch 
min length 7.0 inch 
Watch Case: 
height 12 mm 
total item width (including crown) 45 mm 
material stainless steel 
water resistant 10 atm 
*-Warranty-*
lifetime limited warranty


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

feltharg said:


> is there a code to apply? i did checking in some while ago and they were at 53 USD


Yes it was the WATCHWED code on World of Watches that was stated a few pages ago (should have included it, my bad) but moot point since it's after 3am EST and code is no longer valid. Though, there might be a another nice deal later today or Friday so I'd keep an eye out on that...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Dillard's has 50% off all permanently reduced merchandise including watches. Prices as marked. Mostly Michael kors stuff your wives/gf's might enjoy. Some female coach watches as well, didn't look like any good automatic watches....

the fossil sport 54 Chronograph is $54. I recently got the black dial version to remind me of a speedy and put it on a vintage racer and I've been wearing it a lot. Really like the domed sapphire. 








Also a BOSS watch for $47.25


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Yes it was the WATCHWED code on World of Watches that was stated a few pages ago (should have included it, my bad) but mute point since it's after 3am EST and code is no longer valid. Though, there might be a another nice deal later today or Friday so I'd keep an eye out on that...


I had the code typed in, but couldn't get checked out fast enough so I missed it too. Oh well.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Bwaahahahahhahahahahah!!
> 
> Im hearing whispers the staff at Ashford LOVE reading this thread!
> 
> ...


I wish I had birds that whisper fictional stories to make me laugh. You're a lucky man.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Thank you *valuewatchguy *for the "turkey25" coupon for clockworksynergy.
> Grabbed a black silicone strap hoping to trim it down from 22mm to 20mm for the Seiko Monster. Also got the blue suede for my Mako.
> Two great straps for $15 total!


One question. Does clockwork provide free worldwide? I don't see any information on that. Residing in Singapore now


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> One question. Does clockwork provide free worldwide? I don't see any information on that. Residing in Singapore now


If you use a desktop browser, you'll see a "Free Shipping on all USA Orders!" text in their website header at the top, so not worldwide unfortunately.
You can use a shipment forwarding service if you buy a lot of stuff from USA, then merge them all into one package and ship them to you. This saves a lot of money, but it's not recommended to forward expensive/sensitive items.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Christopher ward is having 15% off store wide with the code FIVE15 till Monday.

In light of the Ashford 20% off code, here is the small print: Code excludes pre-order, clearance and nearly new products, and is also not to be used in conjunction with any other offers.

Too soon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turnipkruncher (Apr 6, 2016)

Uk people and whoever else.

Just grabbed a Bulova moonwatch and a free silver necklace in sales.

Using November10 discount code bringing price to £355

From http://www.jurawatches.co.uk/


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

The Fossil chrono is out of stock already. Nice watch.



Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Dillard's has 50% off all permanently reduced merchandise including watches. Prices as marked. Mostly Michael kors stuff your wives/gf's might enjoy. Some female coach watches as well, didn't look like any good automatic watches....
> 
> the fossil sport 54 Chronograph is $54. I recently got the black dial version to remind me of a speedy and put it on a vintage racer and I've been wearing it a lot. Really like the domed sapphire.
> 
> Also a BOSS watch for $47.25


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

turnipkruncher said:


> Uk people and whoever else.
> 
> Just grabbed a Bulova moonwatch and a free silver necklace in sales.
> 
> ...


That's interesting, it's very similar to deal I found last night (£379 at HS Johnson) in that the bracelet version is selling for a lot less then the strap versions. It's funny because when this watch came our earlier this year it was said to be extremely limited and hard to get hold of, and now a few months later they seem to be widely available at numerous retailers and bring discounted too. I really think we might some some even better deals on these tomorrow if we are lucky.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving! The Watchery and its sister SWI sites seem to be re-stocking their Oris store displays, but a lot of the codes listed on the BeFrugal website either are not working or must have some undisclosed restrictions.

Nevertheless, this 45mm Day/Date Big Crown ProPilot (01 752 7698 4164-07 8 22 19) comes to *$643* after $75 coupon (GIFT75) and 10% BeFrugal cashback, about $400 cheaper than I could find anywhere else. Remember to log-in through the BeFrugal site.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=345767


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Certified Watch Store has the Mido Ocean Star Captain V on rubber for $540.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ilicone-strap-men-s-watch-m0264301705100.html


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Rakuten has discounts from 1500 to 3000 Yen depending on purchase size


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Amazon has the Bulova Moon watch for $321.99 before tax.* You have to select the one sold and fulfilled by Amazon for $459.99 and 30% is automatically taken off at checkout.

EDIT: Even better deal, keep scrolling!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

phcollard said:


> Certified Watch Store has the Mido Ocean Star Captain V on rubber for $540.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ilicone-strap-men-s-watch-m0264301705100.html


$25 coupon (*RMENOT25 *or *PROMOPRO25* or *DEAL4U25*) takes it down to $515.99.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Womens watch:
> 
> Rado DiaStar R12558153 for *$200 *from Ashford's BF sale.
> This watch sells for +$300 on a regular basis.
> ...


\

thanks. Showed that to a colleague and that's now his gift to his wife sorted for Christmas. 
would have got another for the Mrs but already bought her a gold rado original last christmas.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Helson Watches are having their yearly 10% off sale.

http://helsonwatches.com/watches.php

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-28E is *$122 *plus tax from Amazon with their 30% Black Friday discount, applied at checkout (no code necessary).

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Promaster-Quartz-Stainless-Polyurethane/dp/B016R90VBK


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-28E is *$122 *plus tax from Amazon with their 30% Black Friday discount, applied at checkout (no code necessary).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Promaster-Quartz-Stainless-Polyurethane/dp/B016R90VBK


Does it only apply to the black dial? Didn't show any discount at check out for the blue dial one.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Nobody has posted starbuy.com.au's deals yet as far as I see... worth a peek, some good deals in the BF section - tasters below (all their pics, prices are AUD, add $9 domestic postage):
Q&Q smile solar diver with 200m WR, $45.







DW9052 for $59







BL5290 perpetual calendar chrono $199







BM8470 $99


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-28E is *$122 *plus tax from Amazon with their 30% Black Friday discount, applied at checkout (no code necessary).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Promaster-Quartz-Stainless-Polyurethane/dp/B016R90VBK


Amazon is an AD as well, so even better deal.

http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-us/authorized-internet-retailers/?mobile_switch=desktop

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Does it only apply to the black dial? Didn't show any discount at check out for the blue dial one.


Yes.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Originally Posted by *uvalaw2005* 
_Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-28E is *$122 *plus tax from Amazon with their 30% Black Friday discount, applied at checkout (no code necessary).

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Proma.../dp/B016R90VBK_



EA-Sport said:


> Does it only apply to the black dial? Didn't show any discount at check out for the blue dial one.


And how on earth do you distinguish which items from Amazon are eligible for the Black Friday 30% discount? Really, you would expect from the biggest online retailer to do better than that, their whole BF scheme is chaotic.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! The Watchery and its sister SWI sites seem to be re-stocking their Oris store displays, but a lot of the codes listed on the BeFrugal website either are not working or must have some undisclosed restrictions.
> 
> Nevertheless, this 45mm Day/Date Big Crown ProPilot (01 752 7698 4164-07 8 22 19) comes to *$643* after $75 coupon (GIFT75) and 10% BeFrugal cashback, about $400 cheaper than I could find anywhere else. Remember to log-in through the BeFrugal site.
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=345767


This is EXACTLY what I've been looking for...honestly just hesitant about it being "Like New". It must be one of the older versions as well since the second hand they show on the watchery website has a white tipped seconds hand?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

thedius said:


> Originally Posted by *uvalaw2005*
> _Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-28E is *$122 *plus tax from Amazon with their 30% Black Friday discount, applied at checkout (no code necessary).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Proma.../dp/B016R90VBK_
> ...


I've gotten the 20% and 30% banner but have not seen the price adjustment in cart, even starting the checkout process.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

platinumEX said:


> *Amazon has the Bulova Moon watch for $321.99 before tax.* You have to select the one sold and fulfilled by Amazon for $459.99 and 30% is automatically taken off at checkout.


This is a great price but I'm being greedy and hoping it dips below $300.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bulova Moon Watch is part of the Amazon 30% section. $244 with automatic deduction. You have to get to checkout before it shows up but it does, i tried it.

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Bulova


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom rack has an extra 30% off clearance items. There are a few Filson watches for around 200-220 bucks

https://www.nordstromrack.com/clearance/Men/Watches?sort=price_asc


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Moon Watch is part of the Amazon 30% section. $244 with automatic deduction. You have to get to checkout before it shows up but it does, i tried it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Bulova


woah, yep


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

skyleth said:


> woah, yep
> 
> View attachment 10014018


I don't see the appeal, or like the watch but pretty soon it will required that everyone owns one (when they hit $12.95)


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Edit: Sorry, didn't see the previous post about this deal.

Bulova Moonwatch on bracelet is 30% off on Amazon. Bought it via their app and cannot figure out how to link it. Free returns too. Thought I would check what all the hype is about.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> Edit: Sorry, didn't see the previous post about this deal.
> 
> Bulova Moonwatch on bracelet is 30% off on Amazon. Bought it via their app and cannot figure out how to link it. Free returns too. Thought I would check what all the hype is about.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just did the same as well..it's prob too big for me but with free return why not lol...


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

And this is what happens when you put something in your cart and wait for the next morning to checkout. I just missed the $499 deal on the Hamilton Valjoux 7750 chrono at Ashford.

<bangs his head on the wall real hard>

Obviously I still have a lot to learn about bargain hunting!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Seiko 5 with Red dial and blue perlon/canvas style strap is part of the Amazon 30% sale also. With discount it is around $60, it has been cheaper but normally sells out.

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKM95...ts=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Casio|Seiko+Watches

No pic but hopefully someone will post one.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Wish i could find out which watches have the 30% deal.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Wish i could find out which watches have the 30% deal.


You absolutely can. I just did. Just navigate Amazon. It's' as easy as posting here.


----------



## Mog84kupo (Aug 9, 2015)

I hope this link helps

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acs...8d-437b-b111-08b058f33f33&pf_rd_i=15578327011


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Got it. A little patience helps.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Is there a way to search only the 30% off watches on amazon?
I can't seem to locate it?

Edit, sorry think i just found it


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Mog84kupo said:


> I hope this link helps
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acss_bw_cts_BFVD_T2L3?rh=i%3Afashion-mens-watches%2Cn%3A7141123011%2Cn%3A15578327011%2Cn%3A7147441011%2Cn%3A6358539011%2Cp_6%3AATVPDKIKX0DER&bbn=15578327011&sort=featured-rank&ie=UTF8&lo=none&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-3&pf_rd_r=GX9TF3C4D7DMVY7FZXFF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=56fb94a7-728d-437b-b111-08b058f33f33&pf_rd_i=15578327011


Yes it does, thank you!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

you have to navigate through the menu system (i can't post links yet i don't think), from the top left:

1. Departments > Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry > Click (Men|Women).
2. Top banner should be a 30% OFF hero, click it.
3. This should be the Sale landing page, first row under the hero is Categories, select Watches.
4. You will know you're looking at the right categorization, you'll see "30% Off Black Friday Savings" in the breadcrumbs at the top, as well as in the category taxonomy on the left.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

So this Citizen Eco-Drive titanium with sapphire is $191-30% on amazon:








https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-...X0DER,p_89:Citizen|Orient|Casio|Seiko+Watches

I own another Citizen titanium watch, very light and comfortable (mine is not sapphire though) and classy looking.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Weird double post


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Discount Watch Store Code: LalalaX - Discount Code Picker
>  
> 
> CodeDisc%MaxDisc$MinBuy$DateRemarkImageCustBLACKFRI088%MAX$011/24Extra 8% Off Select Items - Black Friday Sale, Ends 11/26/2016 AllBLACKFRI2020%MAX$011/24Extra 20% Off Select Items - Black Friday Sale, Ends 11/26/2016 AllBLACKFRI1010%MAX$011/24Extra 10% Off Select Items - Black Friday Sale, Ends 11/26/2016 AllFRZ5-$5$5011/24Free Items On Orders Over $50, Ends 12/02/2016 AllFRZ12-$12$10011/24Free $12 Items On Orders Over $100, Ends 12/02/2016 AllTENOFF-$10$10011/24Up To 88% Off Sitewide $10 Off Orders Over $100 Free Shipping, Ends 11/27/2016 AllVALENTINE55%MAX$011/24Get 5% Off Select Sale Items AllBUYNOW6%MAX$011/24Get 6% Off Any Order All2015H300%$0$011/24Get 30% Off 78275 Wenger Mens Swiss Made Gst Series Dive 300M Watch.
> ...


Come on dude, this is the biggest day in the year for this thread, Black Friday. If you're going to post stuff like this at least have the decency to make sure it formats properly rather than clogging everyone's pages up with [email protected]


----------



## kamaleon (Nov 22, 2016)

Don't know if this has been posted yet (sorry the thread goes too fast to be able to keep up with it) but Target is doing 50% off on the 2nd article you buy from a selection of watches. I added 1 G-Shock DW-5600 and 1 DW-6900 to a basket and they turn out at 35.7 each, including taxes (depending on your state). For US customers only, obviously.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> Come on dude, this is the biggest day in the year for this thread, Black Friday. If you're going to post stuff like this at least have the decency to make sure it formats properly rather than clogging everyone's pages up with [email protected]


Says the guy who just quoted the whole thing back into the thread


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

sheepfishdog said:


> Selfridges has 20% off their watches with code SELFCCE. They have some brands not seen so often on the US grey market sites, Junghans for instance. $30 shipping to the US but probably worth it in most cases.


Definitely some great watches here but the promo code doesn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Moon Watch is part of the Amazon 30% section. $244 with automatic deduction. You have to get to checkout before it shows up but it does, i tried it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Bulova


Congratulations, you just hit the motherlode!

BULOVA MOONWATCHES FOR ERRYBODY!!!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Says the guy who just quoted the whole thing back into the thread


Oh...yeah...


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Come on dude, this is the biggest day in the year for this thread, Black Friday. If you're going to post stuff like this at least have the decency to make sure it formats properly rather than clogging everyone's pages up with [email protected]


Looks just fine on my PC using Chrome.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> Come on dude, this is the biggest day in the year for this thread, Black Friday. If you're going to post stuff like this at least have the decency to make sure it formats properly rather than clogging everyone's pages up with [email protected]


And I thought I was a grinch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

pk22 said:


> Definitely some great watches here but the promo code doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem is that they sell their watches for full manufacturers RRP so even with their code you can probably find most of their stuff cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> And I thought I was a grinch.


Maybe it's just Tapatalk then, it shows up as a very long list of stuff like this for several screens worth.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Looks just fine on my PC using Chrome.


I'd say about 10%-15% of the guys here are browsing behind a PC at the moment, most of us are on a mobile browser and these posts are full of clutter and improperly formatted for Tapatalk and mobile devices.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

smille76 said:


> I'd say about 10%-15% of the guys here are browsing behind a PC at the moment, most of us are on a mobile browser and these posts are full of clutter and improperly formatted for Tapatalk and mobile devices.


That's not an issue for the poster though. That's an issue for YOU.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't know if this was posted already, but, ToM has a promo going on until tomorrow - $25 ToM gift for every $100 spent. Additionally, BeFrugal is giving 10% cashback.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

DOes anyone know if the moonwatch comes with extra straps?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> DOes anyone know if the moonwatch comes with extra straps?


The bracelet version does not, only the strap version.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

smille76 said:


> I'd say about 10%-15% of the guys here are browsing behind a PC at the moment, most of us are on a mobile browser and these posts are full of clutter and improperly formatted for Tapatalk and mobile devices.


Love those made up percentages.

Besides...like a previous poster said...it's not an issue for the member that originally posted it...it's an end user issue.

It would be no different than someone formatting something for use on a MAC and someone with a PC complaining about it and vice versa.

Last I checked...this is a website and not a mobile "app". *At least this member is posting deals and bargains*.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> DOes anyone know if the moonwatch comes with extra straps?


The 96B251 has a faux-ersatz carbon fiber strap and a long Velcro canvas strap as well as a tool to change them. It is an amazing watch.

The bracelet version someone else will have to answer.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

phcollard said:


> And this is what happens when you put something in your cart and wait for the next morning to checkout. I just missed the $499 deal on the Hamilton Valjoux 7750 chrono at Ashford.
> 
> <bangs his head on the wall real hard>
> 
> Obviously I still have a lot to learn about bargain hunting!


Although it sucks that you missed that, it's still a good deal. If you really like it you should still go for it.


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Oct 15, 2016)

Note. the bracelet version has a different pin angle for the bracelet. It will require curved lug pins. So fitting straps on it will be more difficult version the normal strap version.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

skyleth said:


> woah, yep
> 
> View attachment 10014018


Is the strap version on sale anywhere or can the strap be purchased seperately?


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Oct 15, 2016)

Foxman2k said:


> Is the strap version on sale anywhere or can the strap be purchased seperately?


Kohl has the strap version for 330 - 15%. It came out to 268. Then you get $75 in kohl cash. With 9% tax and shipping,the out of cost came to $222. I picked up another one. Just to have and put in the safe.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Works fine for me, maybe its your Tapatalk causing the problem- He is doing us all a favour no need to act so entitled. I appreciate someone doing us all a favour.

EDIT: That updated quickly - seems others have answered this too also. 
For the poster who said only 10-15% view on computer browser, that is completely made up - I look at it on both Mac and Tapatalk for the record but not everyone is the same as me or YOU



ShaggyDog said:


> Come on dude, this is the biggest day in the year for this thread, Black Friday. If you're going to post stuff like this at least have the decency to make sure it formats properly rather than clogging everyone's pages up with [email protected]


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Right back in the Grinch lead...

[quote name="smille76" post=35836018]I'd say about 10%-15% of the guys here are browsing behind a PC at the moment, most of us are on a mobile browser and these posts are full of clutter and improperly formatted for Tapatalk and mobile devices.[/QUOTE]

That's not an issue for the poster though. That's an issue for YOU.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


> Is the strap version on sale anywhere or can the strap be purchased seperately?


You can get a NASA style Velcro strap from Gas Gas Bones.










http://www.gasgasbones.com/ggb-goodies/watch-straps/v207-nasa-strap.html


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

World of watches 15% off site wide with code THANKS15










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mrspeedmaster said:


> Kohl has the strap version for 330 - 15%. It came out to 268. Then you get $75 in kohl cash. With 9% tax and shipping,the out of cost came to $222. I picked up another one. Just to have and put in the safe.


Just for the information of anyone else looking at this, Kohls cash is in NO way like cash. It is basically a coupon. So if you are buying a $300 item with a %30 off coupon Kohls will first take off the $100 KC and then the %30 off will apply to the remaining $200. So you basically just lost $30 possible savings from the $100 KC. They have also recently changed the return policy so if you return something bought with any KC they will give you KC again which will expire in 30 days. No more giving of a GC. Also if you spend the KC earned on an item and you return that item you will get a refund minus the KC that you spent. Again this is just an FYI


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

I feel that there's too much activity going on here for the first time. It's getting harder to keep up with the deals.

*I suggest we keep side discussions at minimum level today* to keep our thread as efficient as possible for this glorious BF.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mido Captain on bracelet for $590 :

https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XFKDMWCNMJCEC8JHFYTW


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> I feel that there's too much activity going on here for the first time. It's getting harder to keep up with the deals.
> 
> *I suggest we keep side discussions at minimum level today* to keep our thread as efficient as possible for this glorious BF.


That is incredibly rich coming from you. You pollute this forum all the time with your shipping issues and other non-deal stuff. I suggest you read up on rocks and glass houses my friend.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> ... He is doing us all a favour no need to act so entitled. I appreciate someone doing us all a favour...


Sorry, but no. He is affiliate linking every code he can find to earn commission from Ashford. Basically spam.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

FC with in-house movement for $799:

https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Constant-FC-700MS5M6-Manufacture-Automatic/dp/B005HIQT1O


----------



## Hopz_7 (May 25, 2015)

Is $470.13 a good price for the Citizen Signature Grand Classic SS? I'm afraid it might be too small for my wrist but I like the look and it seems like a good discount from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091N5H8M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> I feel that there's too much activity going on here for the first time. It's getting harder to keep up with the deals.
> 
> *I suggest we keep side discussions at minimum level today* to keep our thread as efficient as possible for this glorious BF.





Keeper of Time said:


> That is incredibly rich coming from you. You pollute this forum all the time with your shipping issues and other non-deal stuff. I suggest you read up on rocks and glass houses my friend.


OMG SHMAIZ! You have some balls, I mean really. You trolled people endlessly for nannying the thread last year. Now that you see what crap people have to wade through, just to keep up with all the meaningless posts, you want to police it? Whatever man!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

smille76 said:


> I'd say about 10%-15% of the guys here are browsing behind a PC at the moment, most of us are on a mobile browser and these posts are full of clutter and improperly formatted for Tapatalk and mobile devices.





ShaggyDog said:


> Maybe it's just Tapatalk then, it shows up as a very long list of stuff like this for several screens worth.


Works fine on Google Chrome Beta on my mobile phone using the desktop version of the website. Just have to scroll left to right to see the full table.

So heads up! For anyone that hasn't figured it out by now, phone apps that attempt to pull in perfectly fine content from the Internet often show up broken. Internet content can't be designed to suit every buggy phone app. Use an Internet browser.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't buy the bracelet moonwatch. Just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WOW has Eterna Monterey Auto for $296 using the site wide 15% discount. It's been at this price before but normally sells out quickly.

Men's Monterey Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...45BC-9244-799A7F2169AE_zpstchm0dxs.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> I didn't buy the bracelet moonwatch. Just couldn't pull the trigger.


FWIW I think it looks alot better on the strap. I also prefer the swing to the pole.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

I just wanted to wish all of my friends on this thread who have helped me to whittle down my disposable income with constant watch purposes a Very Happy Thanksgiving!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Geez lets just chill and enjoy some deals and the thrill of the hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

That's an okay price for new. If you don't mind used, I've seen them as low as $300 recently. The Grand Touring on Amazon looks to be the better deal. Those usually go for more used.

Is $470.13 a good price for the Citizen Signature Grand Classic SS? I'm afraid it might be too small for my wrist but I like the look and it seems like a good discount from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091N5H8M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Works fine on Google Chrome Beta on my mobile phone using the desktop version of the website. Just have to scroll left to right to see the full table.
> 
> So heads up! For anyone that hasn't figured it out by now, phone apps that attempt to pull in perfectly fine content from the Internet often show up broken. Internet content can't be designed to suit every buggy phone app. Use an Internet browser.


The problem is he's doing a lazy cut and paste from his bogus deal website. Most of the people here are posting deals they've vetted and honestly think are good. Mister html charts is just blindly posting all the affiliate links he gets from Ashford's promotion service.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I take it back. That's just the Grand Classic with the dark dial I was seeing.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This was posted earlier, but at $133.90 after the discount I couldn't resist. Plus I used $40 in AmEx points

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005MKGQMY/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Bulova Moon Watch is part of the Amazon 30% section. $244 with automatic deduction. You have to get to checkout before it shows up but it does, i tried it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Bulova


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! Good eye! I was saying yesterday that folks acted a bit suprised when the Bulova Moonwatch on strap fell to $250, and that said, that I was gunning for it on a bracelet for $300 or less before thinking of pulling the trigger. (or the plastic anyway) A while back, that didn't seem too likely.....

As US Army Private Gomer Pyle said: Surprise, suprise!!!!

And via Amazon LLC, with two day delivery for Amazon Prime members, no deaing with store credit cashback, or overly worrying about arrival condition or returns if neccessary. This is an iconic watch at at a fantastic pricepoint.

All I can say lads, is remember: 'Nothing lasts forever'---better bust a move I'f you're game!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

G. Gerlach black Friday announced as 15% off everything with free shipping on watches. Starts in 7 hrs and runs through Mon. Nice looking designs, although some complaints about customer service.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

17 pages of posts since I last checked and unfortunately (fortunate for my wallet though) there is nothing I can't live without. 


You guys have a great day. I'll check back in later today, I'm sure there will be another 15 pages to read through.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Mog84kupo said:


> I hope this link helps
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acs...8d-437b-b111-08b058f33f33&pf_rd_i=15578327011


Thank you much. Picked up Victorinox 241508.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> Come on dude, this is the biggest day in the year for this thread, Black Friday. If you're going to post stuff like this at least have the decency to make sure it formats properly rather than clogging everyone's pages up with [email protected]


If you're going to chastise someone for clogging up the page, the least you could have done is not copy over his whole post including pictures. You just did exactly the same thing.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!! Good eye! I was saying yesterday that folks acted a bit suprised when the Bulova Moonwatch on strap fell to $250, and that said, that I was gunning for it on a bracelet for $300 or less before thinking of pulling the trigger. (or the plastic anyway) A while back, that didn't seem too likely.....
> 
> As US Army Private Gomer Pyle said: Surprise, suprise!!!!
> 
> ...


Last one is gone now. Congrats if you were the buyer!


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

monza06 said:


> Mido Captain on bracelet for $590 :
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mido-Captain...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XFKDMWCNMJCEC8JHFYTW


Trying to wait out for the Titanium model..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> If you're going to chastise someone for clogging up the page, the least you could have done is not copy over his whole post including pictures. You just did exactly the same thing.


That was already mentioned about two posts after I'd done it.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> OMG SHMAIZ! You have some balls, I mean really. You trolled people endlessly for nannying the thread last year. Now that you see what crap people have to wade through, just to keep up with all the meaningless posts, you want to police it? Whatever man!


You know I'm pro talk due to its direct benefits, but *today is BF *which means many deals will come and go literally as we speak. This is a once in a year opportunity. We need to be focused.
Also, there's ~100 members monitoring this thread right now and I'm sure they didn't gather up for free candy.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, as another member mentioned, lets all calm down and enjoy the ONE day (tomorrow) our wives cannot take away from us. 

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you who celebrate it and have fun on Black Friday!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> That was already mentioned about two posts after I'd done it.


I saw that after I posted. Couldn't let the irony pass by


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Darn! I had it in my cart and tried to checkout only to find it was gone!!! BAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH.


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Meant to quote about the Bulova Moon.



Yukonjack said:


> Darn! I had it in my cart and tried to checkout only to find it was gone!!! BAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WOW has the Luminox Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial for $85 with 15% code. It's big, blue and Quartz but also GMT.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/deals-deals-deals/mens-sxc-space-gmt-black-silicone-blue-dial-luminox-5023

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4B09-BEFD-40AFD7081636_zpsdgkx9pcx.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

phcollard said:


> And this is what happens when you put something in your cart and wait for the next morning to checkout. I just missed the $499 deal on the Hamilton Valjoux 7750 chrono at Ashford.
> 
> <bangs his head on the wall real hard>
> 
> Obviously I still have a lot to learn about bargain hunting!


If you're not sure you love something, put it in your cart.
If it's not there when you look again, it was not meant to be.

I remember that on a poster with a butterfly, or something.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

The Bulova Moonwatch is gourgeous. The chrono hands is smooth, not jumpy and the overall quality is very good. For those in doubt on the Amazon deal, go for it!

Here is mine:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> WOW has the Luminox Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial for $85 with 15% code. It's big, blue and Quartz but also GMT.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/deals-deals-deals/mens-sxc-space-gmt-black-silicone-blue-dial-luminox-5023
> 
> ...


Funny, I was just about to post this deal, too. I just picked up one; it seems like a good price. I should mention that Befrugal had 10.3 percent cash back, too. Bates is 4 percent.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> The problem is he's doing a lazy cut and paste from his bogus deal website. Most of the people here are posting deals they've vetted and honestly think are good. Mister html charts is just blindly posting all the affiliate links he gets from Ashford's promotion service.


That was not the complaint that initiated the conversation nor my post. At quick glance, doesn't seem to be any major problem with the HTML code. Tapatalk was the display problem.


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Amazon has Swiss made fossil at $199 after 30%
Too bad it's small for me at 38mm but may be fit for some..









Fossil FSW1002 Swiss Made Automatic Leather Watch - Tan https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DXWGYJ2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_hsXnybFNKMT6W


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice looking watch for $90 at Jomashop. Pre-BF event underway there.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Would like to first point out that its actually more of a grey Thursday where I am then a being a black Friday as of yet. 

Would like to next point out that for easy reading what I do is put this sites settings so I can see the most possible posts on one page. Then you can just skim through them quick and looks for posts with a picture and or just the link to a deal. On my phone I look at the full web page rather then the mobile version as well. 

Would also like to point out that I enjoy most of the talking in this thread and even if I have been a away for several hours I still go back and read most of the comments after I have skimmed through for deals. 

And again thanks (or maybe no thanks) to all of you that contribute in any way to this affliction of watch seeking. 

So all you slackers enjoy your day off while some of us actually have to still work today. :-!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mog84kupo said:


> I hope this link helps
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acs...8d-437b-b111-08b058f33f33&pf_rd_i=15578327011


Disappointingly unimpressive.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

jcombs1 said:


> WOW has the Luminox Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial for $85 with 15% code. It's big, blue and Quartz but also GMT.
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/deals-deals-deals/mens-sxc-space-gmt-black-silicone-blue-dial-luminox-5023
> 
> ...


Hi may i know what's the 15% code? Thank you in advance.

Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm searching plenty of sites in the UK, all the big retailers (Watch Shop, Goldsmiths, Ernest Jones, Fraser Hart, Jura, etc) and with the exception of the Boluva Moonwatch deals that were found earlier I can't find anything interesting worth sharing here. Maybe we light see some lightning deals on Amazon tomorrow but there's just not much out there. I think maybe we don't have the equivalents of Joma and Ashford that offer deep discounts on good stuff. The retailers here are just too closely tied in to official RRP pricing. I can find plenty of deals on things like Michael Kors, Rotary, and Sekonda that probably aren't even really great deals anyway, given their inflated RRPs.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

phcollard said:


> Last one is gone now. Congrats if you were the buyer!


I snagged one about an hour ago...it's not actually for me, guess we'll see if the person I got it for likes it. Kind of a roll of the dice. If they don't...back it goes!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

For anybody just joining the conversation, here's a summary. 

- Ashford is literally the devil. 
- There's a sweet deal on the Bulova Moon Watch at Amazon. (It's the bracelet version, which doesn't come with extra straps and the spring bar holes in the lugs are closer to the case than the strap version.)
- The guy that called Ashford is worse than Ashford itself.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Disappointingly unimpressive.


Agree. Other then the Bulova moon watch and maybe a few others the sale Amazon had using a coupon code a couple (or so?) months ago was much better. Much more selection and way better pricing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Hopz_7 said:


> Is $470.13 a good price for the Citizen Signature Grand Classic SS? I'm afraid it might be too small for my wrist but I like the look and it seems like a good discount from Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091N5H8M/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


It's an OK price, but probably not an OK-for-Black-Friday price.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Disappointingly unimpressive.


I was hopeful there might be something exceptional on an Alpina or Fortis but nothing. Only thing I could salvage out of it was the one Victorinox I've been wanting. After 30% is $10 more than the dud I got from a 3rd party seller 2 months ago and sent back.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

anokewee said:


> Hi may i know what's the 15% code? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Sent from my X9009 using Tapatalk


Get ready for it.... THANKS15


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Aerowatch has 20% off with free shipping right now.

Swiss. Not a large maker, but with a nice story. Classic designs dominate their offering.

This is $600 (quartz):










This one is $760, eta based automatic:


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Oris williams for $620 BEFORE the 15% discount and cashback:










Men's Williams Automatic Stainless Steel Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Seeing that inflated price across the board. Before i pull the trigger on anything, a little research shows how the "deals" aren't really deals.


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Would like to first point out that its actually more of a grey Thursday where I am then a being a black Friday as of yet.
> 
> Would like to next point out that for easy reading what I do is put this sites settings so I can see the most possible posts on one page. Then you can just skim through them quick and looks for posts with a picture and or just the link to a deal. On my phone I look at the full web page rather then the mobile version as well.
> 
> ...


How do you change the posts per page visible? On the full site, laptop, don't see it.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

phcollard said:


> Last one is gone now. Congrats if you were the buyer!


If that's the case, it's a first for this procrastinator!! I wish there were enough for all---I feel thankful, but want us all to feel we've won somehow. Almost all of you have helped me at one time one another in some way, if just to learn or laugh.

Got to agree that it's been hard to follow these threads with so much gabbing w/o deals attached. I was up til 3:30 AM last night, catching up, sifting thru the banter.

Put money where my mouth is/was and bought a sweet Air Blue for my son--Both Deep Blue and Air Blue still have some killer deals. You can pay less for a dive, pilot watch, but I think you'd be hard pressed to find one with the the build quality and materials they offer for $99 about now. But expect more sales from them next 45 days or so.

But 'gabbing'? I'm the worst offender here, in the first degree, trying to reinvent the run on sentence whilst attaching lame humor w/o deals, so I'll shuddup for now!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm still not finding much but this one isn't too bad. Chisholm Hunter in the UK have the G-Shock Gulfmaster GN-100B down to £166 with code Black 10, this watch is going for around £230-250 everywhere else.


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

I broke down and bought the one from Kohls. If I don't like it I'll just return it. If I do like it then SCORE! Also I shop at Kohls so I can actually use the Kohls cash.



Strmwatch said:


> I snagged one about an hour ago...it's not actually for me, guess we'll see if the person I got it for likes it. Kind of a roll of the dice. If they don't...back it goes!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Nice looking watch for $90 at Jomashop. Pre-BF event underway there.


I have this watch. It's lovely, and my eye's aren't the greatest, but it's pretty difficult to read the dial outside on a sunny day. Guess I'm a glutton for punishment, because I have a few watches like that.

I think I paid $79.99 for mine at Joma a couple years back, but it looks like a more expensive watch. Good price now, but not extraordinary. The 'mock croc' band loses it's color pretty fast on the band's edges, showing the white leather underneath, but it touches up easily with a brown felt marker or shoe polish.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone remember if the deals were better ACTUALLY on Black Friday? I mean did places introduce new sales and promotions etc? How about Cyber Monday?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

velvet396 said:


> How do you change the posts per page visible? On the full site, laptop, don't see it.


Under "My account" then "general settings" you should find "Number of Posts to Show Per Page:"


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Jean Richard Aeroscope coming up on an Amazon lightning for Prime members only in about 27 minutes. 
https://www.amazon.com/JeanRichard-...9&sr=8-1&keywords=jeanrichard+aeroscope+60660


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

City74 said:


> Anyone remember if the deals were better ACTUALLY on Black Friday? I mean did places introduce new sales and promotions etc? How about Cyber Monday?


The thing I remember about last year is that the cash back on Friday was SIGNIFICANTLY better than on the days leading up to it or the days after it (even better than Cyber Monday).


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Normally I love the banter in this thread, but seriously gents - it's Black Friday, the one and only day of the year when 'Shut Up And Post Deals' is the theme of the thread.

May the next person to post something today that's not just a deal link with supporting information; lose their genitalia to necrotising fasciitis.

And so that I'm not 'that guy', here's a couple of the best Ashford deals at the mo :

JeanRichard Aquascope Diver - $649 less cash back, replace the strap and you've got a stunning diver for the money.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aquascope/60400-11E701-FK7A.pid?nid=cpg_cat6037&so=3










And $799 less cash back for their full Titanium Aeroscope chrono is pretty sharp too.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/aeroscope/60650-21L252-FK6A.pid?nid=cpg_cat6037&so=14


----------



## Watchuseek Editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's some Black Friday deals on affordable Seikos we found on Amazon and posted up on Watchuseek.com's main page:








The Top Seiko Black Friday Deals We've Found on Amazon: Save Up to 70% - watchuseek.com


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Long Island Watch just went live with their sale. One great deals on Seiko and Orient

Watches and Affordable Quality Timepieces on Sale | Island Watch


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Jean Richard Aeroscope coming up on an Amazon lightning for Prime members only in about 27 minutes.
> https://www.amazon.com/JeanRichard-...9&sr=8-1&keywords=jeanrichard+aeroscope+60660


Deal is active now for $999...


----------



## Sofreto (Mar 17, 2016)

Picked up a Bell & Ross Instrument watch (Altimeter) from Ashford. Retail is $5,500, Ashford price for BF is $1,815. BeFrugal 6.3% cashback


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice Fortis for $680 after 20% coupon on evine.com:










FORTIS 42mm Aeromaster Swiss Made Automatic Leather Strap Watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Traser Code Green

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...453D-9194-05DB26986684_zpsqw13hvwe.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Kohls srp777 and srp775 deals 

srp777 = $285 -15% -11% (ebates) = around $215, depending on if you have to pay tax or not, plus $60 kohls cash
srp775 = $297 -15% -11% eBates = around $225, $60 kohls cash


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

City74 said:


> Anyone remember if the deals were better ACTUALLY on Black Friday? I mean did places introduce new sales and promotions etc? How about Cyber Monday?


Last year, the best online deals were today, Thanksgiving Thursday.

By the time Friday dawned all the good stuff was sold out.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

For those who liked the specs on the Luminox a couple of pages back but not the color, here is an alternative one, same price, $84,99 with code THANKS15

http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...-silicone-black-dial-white-bezel-luminox-5027









These used to be in the $180 zone last year so it seems like a great price. Picked up a blue one myself, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Escargot said:


> Deal is active now for $999...


Just a heads up that the same titanium DLC model is available at Ashford right now for $689. That seems like a great deal for DLC-coated grade 5 ti.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Missed the white dial terrascope on brown leather. Ashford please put some more at 599!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

One left for $563, it is quartz










https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B018WFI...TF8&colid=3HJHTBQ53GTZX&coliid=I1DI9JNLZ2BVI8


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Does anybody knows if Befrugal works with Black Friday deals on Ashford? Which code I need to select?


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

This sharp Fossil chrono is $94.50 at Amazon once you proceed to checkout. Reminds me of the blue/orange Fossil chrono that's not available any more.










https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-CH302...deID=6358539011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

daschlag said:


> Just a heads up that the same titanium DLC model is available at Ashford right now for $689. That seems like a great deal for DLC-coated grade 5 ti.


You need to plug in your phone!


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

UK deep discounter Rubicon Watch says "As of 00:01 on 25th November we shall be offering 10% off our entire website for the ENTIRE WEEKEND: NO PROMOTION CODE REQUIRED."

Rubicon sells Pulsar and Lorus watches not distributed in the USA, notably:

Lorus RXD425L8 titanium case field watch, £28.79 ($35.86) -10% = £25.91 ($32.27)

NEW RXD425L8 Lorus Gents Military Style Titanium Webbing Strap Watch - Lorus - Watches










Lorus RXF41AX7 Lumibrite dial field watch, £26.91 ($33.52) -10% = £24.91 ($31.03)

RXF41AX7 NEW Lorus Lumibrite Military Style Webbing Strap Watch - Lorus - Watches










UK ships free; shipping to Midwestern USA = £8 ($9.97).

Screw down crown and case back, 100M WR; Lorus is a Seiko sub-brand and the Lumibrite dial is very bright. But NB these are _small_ traditional field watches, 35mm case diameter.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tom said:


> Does anybody knows if Befrugal works with Black Friday deals on Ashford? Which code I need to select?


From the main page, do a search for Ashford. When the Ashford page appears, click on any orange "SHOP NOW" button. Doing so will activate the cash back and take you to the Ashford site.

In case you've been in a coma over the past 24 hours and missed the discussion, the coupon codes will not stack with sale prices. So, it doesn't matter which orange button you press, you will only get the 6.3 percent cash back and no additional discounts.


----------



## agrberg (Feb 2, 2016)

Has Helgrey done Black Friday deals in the past? I like their Hornet and Silverstone a lot. While they're already affordable I'm not a collector so I typically only pick up deals that are too good to refuse or upgrades for existing pieces.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

caktaylor said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody knows if Befrugal works with Black Friday deals on Ashford? Which code I need to select?
> ...


Thanks! Knew about the other codes. Just thought that the 6,3% only works if the coupon also works.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Is there an active code for Long Island Watch, or just the posted deals?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> This sharp Fossil chrono is $94.50 at Amazon once you proceed to checkout. Reminds me of the blue/orange Fossil chrono that's not available any more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ch3024 sport chronograph 54 has dipped below $65 a few times in prior months. I got mine with the black dial for $52 about a month ago. It is a really fun watch.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

pk22 said:


> Definitely some great watches here but the promo code doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm in that case I'm guessing it only works on some brands because I tried it out on a nice looking Georg Jensen and it worked (though I didn't pull the trigger in the end). Sorry about that people!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JimWharton said:


> Is there an active code for Long Island Watch, or just the posted deals?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What ya see is what ya get


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> You need to plug in your phone!


Don't listen to this nonsense. Focus on buying watches.... everything else is unimportant!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

AceRimmer said:


> Don't listen to this nonsense. Focus on buying watches.... everything else is unimportant!


And then his phone battery dies in the middle of hitting the "submit order" button on a watch he has always wanted for an unbelievable price. lol.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Ordered this one! Just have to pay around $200 in taxes.....love our country


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Missed the white dial terrascope on brown leather. Ashford please put some more at 599!


I'm sure that mine will be cancelled soon enough because of the coupon code. Keep refreshing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OMG the comments on Ashford and the stupid promo code are beyond ridiculous. 

Get a grip. The prices are still better than you'll get with any codes.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> OMG the comments on Ashford and the stupid promo code are beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Get a grip. The prices are still better than you'll get with any codes.


You're a few pages late, senor


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

beefyt said:


> You're a few pages late, senor


There is never a "late" when it comes to beatin a dead horse sir. :-!


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> And then his phone battery dies in the middle of hitting the "submit order" button on a watch he has always wanted for an unbelievable price. lol.


And while you were typing that (and he was plugging in his phone) I snagged a blue dial Eterna Kontiki for $99. Muhahahhaahah!

I really thought that people would see I was trying to be funny. But for those that took me seriously... There is no Eterna Kontiki (blue dial or otherwise) on the internet for $99. Just to be clear.... There is also no Santa Claus. Sorry.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

AceRimmer said:


> And while you were typing that (and he was plugging in his phone) I snagged a blue dial Eterna Kontiki for $99. Muhahahhaahah!


Ok how about a screen shot of the deal there tough guy?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Seiko SNE109 is now $99 at Ashford. I think this has come down in price since first offered, IIRC. But hard to keep track, honestly. Around $150 elsewhere.

Seiko Prospex SNE109 Men's Watch , watches

[URL="http://


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

double


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

beefyt said:


> You're a few pages late, senor


True, but in terms of time I just missed it.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Cincy Strap Works has 25% off site wide using code BF16. Some nice NATO options

https://www.cincystrapworks.com/


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Seiko SNE109 is now $99 at Ashford. I think this has come down in price since first offered, IIRC. But hard to keep track, honestly. Around $150 elsewhere.
> 
> Seiko Prospex SNE109 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> [URL="http://


And here's the icing on the cake&#8230; a Murphy's bezel.

(Not mine.)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

*Mido Ocean Star Captain V on bracelet for $513 in either black or blue, or black on rubber for $501.*

Black on bracelet: MIDO MEN&apos;S OCEAN STAR CAPTAIN V 42.5MM AUTOMATIC WATCH M026.430.11.051.00 | eBay

Blue on bracelet: MIDO MEN&apos;S OCEAN STAR CAPTAIN V 42.5MM AUTOMATIC WATCH M026.430.11.041.00 | eBay

Black on rubber: MIDO MEN&apos;S OCEAN STAR CAPTAIN V 42.5MM AUTOMATIC WATCH M026.430.17.051.00 | eBay


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

thedius said:


> For those who liked the specs on the Luminox a couple of pages back but not the color, here is an alternative one, same price, $84,99 with code THANKS15
> 
> Men's SXC 5020 Space Series GMT Black Silicone Black Dial White Bezel | World of Watches
> 
> ...


The Watchery has a different version of the space than WIW for $109.99 
Luminox 5021-GN Watches,Men's SXC 5020 Space Series GMT Black Silicone and Dial Red GMT Hand, Sport Luminox Quartz Watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> The Watchery has a different version of the space than WIW for $109.99
> Luminox 5021-GN Watches,Men's SXC 5020 Space Series GMT Black Silicone and Dial Red GMT Hand, Sport Luminox Quartz Watches


Thats the nicer looking version in my mind and I posted the original blue from WOW. Don't forget GIFT10 for $10 off $90 purchase and 10% CB from befrugal at The Watchery.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

As terrible as the watch market is right now I was really expecting much better deals this year. Maybe I'll be surprised tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> As terrible as the watch market is right now I was really expecting much better deals this year. Maybe I'll be surprised tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Back for Black Friday eh? Have you been back awhile of just popping in?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Since the deals are coming in slowly at the moment, I am curious, what happened to all those orders from Ashford yesterday? I only noticed one member confirming that his got cancelled. Did anyone else's get cancelled also or are they still "processing" them?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

I have bought the orient bambinos last year at BF prices.
They are now producing the new, uglier version...
Anyways, the the guys at Long island watch do have the Symphony on sale for 87, which is a great deal.
its 41 mm, its display back, and, supposedaly, IT HAS SAPHIRE CRYSTAL!
which was the biggest drawback of the bambino last year. that ant the lack of manual winding option 

Black Friday Watches | Island Watch

i think my gf will get a lil upgrade for xmass


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> And here's the icing on the cake&#8230; a Murphy's bezel.
> 
> (Not mine.)


That is a definite improvement over the stock bezel. Murphy gets $43 for the bezel w/o insert, add $15-20 for the insert and that puts the resulting watch very near new Orange Monster pricing. Tempting though as I kinda want to to a newbie mod.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

agrberg said:


> Has Helgrey done Black Friday deals in the past? I like their Hornet and Silverstone a lot. While they're already affordable I'm not a collector so I typically only pick up deals that are too good to refuse or upgrades for existing pieces.


You can actually buy used on the board very very cheap... check the classifieds.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Eterna Soleure for $599 on the Watchery. 15% code brings it down to $510.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...store_id=1&obp=0*&obg=|0|0|0|0|25|0|0|0&ps=96

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Back for Black Friday eh? Have you been back awhile of just popping in?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll be honest, I've lurked a bit since getting the Rolex but haven't followed the thread consistently, have posted some deals I thought people here might be interested in.

I haven't bought anything since the Rolex but that may change, I got a nice surprise last week, out of nowhere I got an 18% raise at work that goes into effect on 12/1. 
The fiancé also just got promoted. She's so ecstatic at our good fortune that she agreed I could buy something off my wish list so I'm going to get the new Tudor Black Bay Black with the in house movement. If something else on here strikes my fancy this weekend I may grab it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Ordered this one, looks like a good gift for a woman.







Saphire and kinetic for less than 200. And is shiny like girls seem to like.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Some Amazon lightning deals for tomorrow are already showing up. The Bulova 98B156 Precisionist Champagne is listed for 2:15 PM EST. Since it currently selling for a third party vendor on Amazon for $140, one could hope it would get down a good bit cheaper than that.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> The Watchery has a different version of the space than WIW for $109.99
> Luminox 5021-GN Watches,Men's SXC 5020 Space Series GMT Black Silicone and Dial Red GMT Hand, Sport Luminox Quartz Watches


The THANKS15 code also works at The Watchery, although the code was supposed to end at 4pm EST. You may want to give it a try. It wasn't working earlier, and they sent out an "Oops" email. So, they may have extended the offer by a bit.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

thedius said:


> Since the deals are coming in slowly at the moment, I am curious, what happened to all those orders from Ashford yesterday? I only noticed one member confirming that his got cancelled. Did anyone else's get cancelled also or are they still "processing" them?


Well, its a holiday here in the US so there is no one at Ashford to do the cancellations today.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

AreaTrend has a few decent sale prices including this Bulova Lobster for $107 and free shipping

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681967845


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

thedius said:


> Since the deals are coming in slowly at the moment, I am curious, what happened to all those orders from Ashford yesterday? I only noticed one member confirming that his got cancelled. Did anyone else's get cancelled also or are they still "processing" them?


My GO shipped. Waiting on the others.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

City74 said:


> AreaTrend has a few decent sale prices including this Bulova Lobster for $107 and free shipping
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681967845


They have the Hamilton Men's Aviation H64611555 Brown Leather Swiss Quartz Watch for $298: https://www.areatrend.com/us/hamilt...5-brown-leather-swiss-quartz-watch-1681922408


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

As disappointing as the Amazon sale is so far (it seems many watches in the 30% off sale are close to MSRP before the discount), this Citizen is a great deal at $245 with 5-year manufacturer warranty.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT80...11&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Citizen

A look at mine:









Also a wide selection of Hadley Roma and Hirsch products qualify.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_...d-rank&ie=UTF8&qid=1480024405&rnid=2528832011

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_...d-rank&ie=UTF8&qid=1480024405&rnid=2528832011


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Be sure to use Capital letters, lower case didn't work.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

PetWatch said:


> Be sure to use Capital letters, lower case didn't work.


In reference to the THANKS15 code.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mido Multifort Auto Chrono M0056141606122 44mm alligator strap for $768

Link

Seller had this listing at $921 last week. I bought mine earlier this year from AZ Fine Time for just under $1k and thought it was a solid deal.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

jomashop sale is "live"


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Not the biggest discount, but they are beautiful watches. From now until Sunday 23:00pm European time you get 10% off all items on the Straton website using the code "BlackFriday".


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

feltharg said:


> jomashop sale is "live"


It has been pretty much all day and it sucks....basically just high end stuff on sale like Rolex, Omega etc.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

Any deals of Hamilton Khaki Field Autos in EU? Pls send me a private message if you find any.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

yeah and the sale is not even that much of a sale. i am dissapointed
well, at least that will save me a lot of money, i was eyeing a portuguese for this year, but i guess not ist just not meant to be



City74 said:


> It has been pretty much all day and it sucks....basically just high end stuff on sale like Rolex, Omega etc.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

City74 said:


> It has been pretty much all day and it sucks....basically just high end stuff on sale like Rolex, Omega etc.


All of the Rolexes are the same price they've always been on Joma...definitely no sale.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I might be wrong, but this B&M dual timer for $1099 on Jomashop seems like a decent deal and it's good looking.

http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10111.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

the silence in this thread is deafening


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Masters in Time has some decent prices on Roamer models, with free shipping to the U.S. from Europe.

Blue-dial Roamer Rockshell Mark III (ETA 2824-2, sapphire, 100m) - $388.57.

Roamer 220633-41-45-20 watch - Rockshell Mark lll









Roamer Mechaline Eos automatic (ETA2824-2, sapphire) - $263.66.
Roamer 716637.41.55.70 watch - Mechaline Eos









And then one of my favorite Zenith El Primero chronograph homages, the Roamer Superior quartz chronograph with sapphire crystal - $217.39.

Roamer 508837-41-05-05 watch - Superior


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

The Breitling Galactic and Breitling Aerospace are actually not too bad (despite being on leather and not the metal bracelets) - @Ashford 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mens Watch H76512755 for $335. And they have a $10 off code 10OFFJTW, bringing it to $325.









Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer Mens Watch H76512755

The black dial version, too: http://www.jacobtime.com/osc/Hamilton-Khaki-Pioneer-Pilot-Mens-Watch-H76552933-p-34457.html


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Does anyone remember a code for AreaTrend?


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sales really stink so far. The Luminous SXCs are good, but I bought one for $107 last week. The Eterna Monteray is back on sale at WOW for $349 with a free watch winder. I would buy it if it weren't for the negative talk about its older movement on here.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> NOT A DEAL
> 
> I've recently worked myself into a frenzy over this new-to-me Orient solar-powered panda chronograph in Rolex Daytona style, model WV0041TX. This may be a Japanese Domestic Market watch. The best price I'm seeing, on Rakuten or eBay, is in the $230-ish range. I'm hoping to get one for under $200. (Note there is a very similar model Orient that is not solar and is a faux chronograph for far less. I'm not interested in that.)
> 
> If anyone happens to see a new one for under $200, light the Bat-Signal.


BEWM!!!

Between some Rakuten points I had, and their 3,000 Yen coupon code promotion going now, I just got one for $144! (Well, pending what they do to me on tax and shipping. But it will still be well below $200.)

nanaple | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT watch neo seventies WV0041TX solar chronograph


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Maurice Lacroix is offering the Pontos S Black for 65% off. This might be the best deal we see today, unfortunately.

http://shop.mlprivatesales.com/?utm...tm_source=facebook&utm_content=ML_POST_161123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Barry S said:


> As disappointing as the Amazon sale is so far (it seems many watches in the 30% off sale are close to MSRP before the discount), this Citizen is a great deal at $245 with 5-year manufacturer warranty.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT80...11&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Citizen
> 
> ...


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

This is $129 on Touch of Modern. Befrugal 10% and 25% store credit from TOM brings it to roughly $84 for a 45mm with Japanese automatic movement and sapphire crystal front and back. Personally, I like the dial with sticks on top and Arabic bottom half. I am not familiar with the brand but maybe someone who is can comment on the quality. There are a lot of different models available, quartz and automatic. There is a $10 shipping cost.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...7e/giorgio-fedon-accurate-i-automatic-gfbe005


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

feltharg said:


> I have bought the orient bambinos last year at BF prices.
> They are now producing the new, uglier version...
> Anyways, the the guys at Long island watch do have the Symphony on sale for 87, which is a great deal.
> its 41 mm, its display back, and, supposedaly, IT HAS SAPHIRE CRYSTAL!
> ...


Been wanting an Orient auto, so I'll have a Symphony on the way very soon.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

So far, almost every 'Deal' I've seen has either been AS low, or very close earlier in the year. I hope some real deals appear tomorrow, or Black Friday 2016 will go down as pretty much a dud, to me any way.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> Maurice Lacroix is offering the Pontos S Black for 65% off. This might be the best deal we see today, unfortunately.
> 
> blackfriday.mauricelacroix | blackfriday.mauricelacroix
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It says it includes VAT, but when I get to checkout, it appears VAT is still in the final price when shipping to the US.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Other than the Bulova Moon Watch earlier, this is how I feel. 








I'm hoping the decision I made to not pull the trigger on that one is rewarded.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Maybe cyber Monday will be better. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beneficial (Oct 2, 2011)

MstrDabbles said:


> Other than the Bulova Moon Watch earlier, this is how I feel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-01 Men's Watch , watches

Also a great deal.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So I've been checking websites all day, including Beaverbrooks (a very well known UK high street retailer). I've been looking at their Sale section watches and just as the clock turns midnight to signal Black Friday has begun they've announced on their home page that there will be an additional 20% taken off all sale watch prices. But by some bizarre coincidence about two thirds of the watches that were in stock just a little while earlier have suddenly gone out of stock, as if by magic, or are In Store Only now (where you can bet they'll be conveniently out of stock of what you want). Wow, what a truly astonishing coincidence...


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Any word on strap deals? Or am I just missing a thread/forum for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Beneficial said:


> Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-037-01 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> Also a great deal.


Yes,and the Deep Blue Air Blue sale.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> So I've been checking websites all day, including Beaverbrooks (a very well known UK high street retailer). I've been looking at their Sale section watches and just as the clock turns midnight to signal Black Friday has begun they've announced on their home page that there will be an additional 20% taken off all sale watch prices. But by some bizarre coincidence about two thirds of the watches that were in stock just a little while earlier have suddenly gone out of stock, as if by magic, or are In Store Only now (where you can bet they'll be conveniently out of stock of what you want). Wow, what a truly astonishing coincidence...


The heads up thread gonna have to go underground. They know too much about us.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

ShaggyDog said:


> So I've been checking websites all day, including Beaverbrooks (a very well known UK high street retailer). I've been looking at their Sale section watches and just as the clock turns midnight to signal Black Friday has begun they've announced on their home page that there will be an additional 20% taken off all sale watch prices. But by some bizarre coincidence about two thirds of the watches that were in stock just a little while earlier have suddenly gone out of stock, as if by magic, or are In Store Only now (where you can bet they'll be conveniently out of stock of what you want). Wow, what a truly astonishing coincidence...


A truly astonishing coincidence indeed. Why am I not surprised....


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Maurice Lacroix is offering the Pontos S Black for 65% off. This might be the best deal we see today, unfortunately.
> 
> blackfriday.mauricelacroix | blackfriday.mauricelacroix
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have a pontos chrono. They're a good watch but my problem with it was the front was kind of boring compared to the back. Their movements are nicely decorated and very visible with the oversized sapphire back.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> It says it includes VAT, but when I get to checkout, it appears VAT is still in the final price when shipping to the US.


That's weird, I don't know. They could just have different pricing for each region? I changed to US Dollars for currency and its prices at $835.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Has anyone seen any good deals on a single or double watch winder? I am still learning about winders and what ones might be good so I don't know if the prices I've seen today are good deals or not. 

Its technically not Black Friday yet in the states so maybe the best is still to come.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Kluver said:


> Any word on strap deals? Or am I just missing a thread/forum for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There have been three or four, maybe more. It's worth browsing back for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Has anyone seen any good deals on a single or double watch winder? I am still learning about winders and what ones might be good so I don't know if the prices I've seen today are good deals or not.
> 
> Its technically not Black Friday yet in the states so maybe the best is still to come.


I haven't noticed any. Wolf winders are good quality and I think their sale goes on tomorrow. Mine came from amazon though and I see it's still at its usual price there. I also have two cheap Accuratic winders that cost a 6th of what the Wolf did but are the same age and work just as well.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Mido Multifort Automatic (M005.430.16.031.80) for $465 after using coupon TRIPLE15 (15% off first three orders for new account) at Jet.com:

https://jet.com/product/detail/3e568575ef7342499cefc3be0e3bc1bdBlack dial is $453: https://jet.com/product/cd6e2c435d2f44dc9127ef72759d149f


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Kluver said:


> Any word on strap deals? Or am I just missing a thread/forum for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PANATIME has 35% off


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And Amazon must think we're all stupid as well when it comes to their so called Lightening Deals.

















This is really poor, these Black Friday'deals' are all just smoke and mirrors BS right across the board. Switch and bait, raise prices just to drop them, they must feel that some people are desperate to throw their money at them they'll buy any old stuff just for the sake of buying stuff and deludedly thinking they've got a bargain.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Kluver said:


> Any word on strap deals? Or am I just missing a thread/forum for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lake House has their 2 piece Horween Chromexcel straps for $13.75.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> There have been three or four, maybe more. It's worth browsing back for them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been following for a cpl pages now, didn't notice them. I'll check back, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Already posted a deal for this one on eBay, but if you're able to make use of the TRIPLE15 coupon at Jet.com, this Mido Ocean Star Captain V on rubber (M026.430.17.051.00) is even cheaper at $481:

https://jet.com/product/7c5fe53a691c4ce5b14fa5da90c2e431


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Has anyone seen any good deals on a single or double watch winder? I am still learning about winders and what ones might be good so I don't know if the prices I've seen today are good deals or not.
> 
> Its technically not Black Friday yet in the states so maybe the best is still to come.





City74 said:


> PANATIME has 35% off


PANATIME 35% off code also works for their watchwinders.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Kluver said:


> Any word on strap deals? Or am I just missing a thread/forum for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


25% off with code BF2016 at Watch Bands & Straps | Leather, Nylon, Vintage Straps | BandRBands


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

RyanD said:


> My GO shipped. Waiting on the others.


Which GO did you get?


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Lake House has their 2 piece Horween Chromexcel straps for $13.75.


Nice deal. Thank you. I got one. They also have nice one piece leather straps fir something like $8!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Kluver said:


> Any word on strap deals? Or am I just missing a thread/forum for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got an email that Martu Leather has 30% off for BF. I have one of two of her straps and they're great.

Martu - Martu Straps


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Regarding straps, cheapestnatostraps if offering 30% off:










The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps - Cheapest NATO Straps

They have pretty much all kinds of straps. I have some and recommend (except for the two piece Nato):


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

http://www.watchstation.com/webapp/...&categoryId=528586&langId=-1&catalogId=23503#

Apologies if this has been posted already, an additional 30% off already sales priced watches at watch station. Mostly designer brands but some Zodiacs that would be a great buy. Example would be a red or green bezel super sea wolf compression for $419 after code.

Nick

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Lake House has their 2 piece Horween Chromexcel straps for $13.75.


Just grabbed two. Thanks for the heads up.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

yoginasser said:


> Lake House has their 2 piece Horween Chromexcel straps for $13.75.


wearing one now- great value, but the full price was only $15 last month!


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Touch of Modern has some watch wonders for their BF offerings. Don't know anything about them, but someone was asking.
Willing- orig. $350 now $66.99
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...466-607a2a783f78/single-watch-winder-top-open
...others there as well


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Kluver said:


> Any word on strap deals? Or am I just missing a thread/forum for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone mentioned a few pages back that there are a lot of Hirsch straps and some other brand that are included in the Amazon 30% off sale. I just picked up a Hirsch Duke, so they're still available.


----------



## Watchuseek Editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Here's another deal list we just posted on Watchuseek's main page: The Best Casio G-Shock Black Friday Deals we could find on Amazon...









The Best Casio G-Shock Black Friday Deals on Amazon: Save Up to 56% - watchuseek.com


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

for those digging through strap sites -- have you guys stumbled across quality one-piece leather straps? Not looking for a leather nato, and I'm hoping for better quality than Lake House offers. 

Love ya'll!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Barry S said:
> 
> 
> > As disappointing as the Amazon sale is so far (it seems many watches in the 30% off sale are close to MSRP before the discount), this Citizen is a great deal at $245 with 5-year manufacturer warranty.
> ...


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Wiggy999 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh heck...I ordered one at the equivalent of $207 U.S. plus taxes.
> ...


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a code for 10% off at watch station. After you enter the code for 30% off enter code MKL7QQ for an additional 10 % off. I do not know if this code can be used more than once but I'm not going to use it. I hope this can help someone.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Regarding straps, cheapestnatostraps if offering 30% off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, been waiting for this. They give 20% discount for 5 or more so buying 5 cost less than 4. Just bought 5 straps (suede, leather and NATO) for $39..awesome..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> Wiggy999 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh heck...I ordered one at the equivalent of $207 U.S. plus taxes.
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

I don't know why some are complaining about BF, Ashford has great deals on Rado automatic and integral models, plus Raymond Weil among others, Deep Blue is also on sale 40% off with CYBER coupon, this is their latest model with Swiss ETA , 2000M and is now $500:










Edit : I agree on Jomashop "sales", same prices they have any other day (sigh) ...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Frederique Constant Index FC-303WN5B6B on bracelet for $394 after TRIPLE15 coupon (15% off first three orders for new account):

https://jet.com/product/fb700c1d0fc84a088b5b1246baa6c057


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Do not buy unless you are afraid it will sell out. *They are cheaper AFTER the sale* when they drop the price back to what it was 2 days ago and keep the usual 15% off. You get that Sea Wolf for $382.



westNE said:


> WatchStation Official Site: Watches
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted already, an additional 30% off already sales priced watches at watch station. Mostly designer brands but some Zodiacs that would be a great buy. Example would be a red or green bezel super sea wolf compression for $419 after code.
> 
> ...


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I just got an email that Martu Leather has 30% off for BF. I have one of two of her straps and they're great.
> 
> Martu - Martu Straps


Just tried buying a strap from there, but the payment system just takes you into and endless loop. Couldn't even get to the point where I could choose a payment method.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Relojes said:


> Do not buy unless you are afraid it will sell out. *They are cheaper AFTER the sale* when they drop the price back to what it was 2 days ago and keep the usual 15% off. You get that Sea Wolf for $382.


My bad, thanks for the heads up. These deals are out of my budget anyway.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Idlecuriosity (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for this.

I ended up picking up 4 regular natos, a leather nato and a leather 2 piece strap for $35 bucks.



ChronoTraveler said:


> Regarding straps, cheapestnatostraps if offering 30% off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

watchuseek Editor said:


> Here's another deal list we just posted on Watchuseek's main page: The Best Casio G-Shock Black Friday Deals we could find on Amazon..


That's a good price on the Ti Gravitymaster. Lowest I've seen.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

As originally pointed out by WtW, the Maratac SR-9015L is still available at countycomm.com. Probably one of the best BF deals out there when you consider all the specs for $259.99. Hell, if this was a Swiss brand, the bracelet alone would cost more than the whole kit. https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I just got an email that Martu Leather has 30% off for BF. I have one of two of her straps and they're great.
> 
> Martu - Martu Straps


Thanks! Finally got two canvas straps and noticed a earlier poster had problems with the payment system - I worked mine through Paypal (clearing your browser cookies may help).


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

thechin said:


> I don't know why some are complaining about BF, Ashford has great deals on Rado automatic and integral models, plus Raymond Weil among others, Deep Blue is also on sale 40% off with CYBER coupon, this is their latest model with Swiss ETA , 2000M and is now $500:


I bought last year's DB flagship, then the DeepStar. It's a somewhat similar watch, limited to a 1000 numbered pieces.It's really nice, wears big. Has a Miyota 9015, this new one has an ETA. If I was so inclined, I could list my DeepStar today and get more than I paid for it. And it's been about same with their much less expensive watches bought while on sale too. People know that they're reliable, heavy duty, accurate and to a lot of folks, good looking.

I have some much more expensive dive watches and I while I'm not into the brand name, cost and status appeal those watches might hold to others, I don't think the DB's miss a beat. I do sometimes grab them on purpose if I think I might be under a car working , hauling stuff or otherwise 'roughing it'. The Air Blue sale is also really good, Pilot style, with autos, quartz movements and sales on extra bracelets & straps.

Hard to find a well built watch with an AR sapphire crystal, a Ronda 5040 d movement that alone costs $50+ from a company that covers your back.

Deepbluewatches.com


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wiggy999 said:
> 
> 
> > It's weird ... I love Citizens, I love Eco-Drives, I love radio-controlled, I love blue dials ... but I've always been held back on getting one of those because I see it as "too common." And yet I've never, ever, ever seen one out in the wild.
> ...


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Those Cheapestnatostraps straps are cracking value - just got 11 straps + a bracelet for $90 - really good prices for what look like quality suede, leather & rally style straps. Have bought natos (which are ok) from them before but didn't realise they did leather straps too. The 20% off for 5 and then the 30% of total for BF is a no brainer.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> As originally pointed out by WtW, the Maratac SR-9015L is still available at countycomm.com. Probably one of the best BF deals out there when you consider all the specs for $259.99. Hell, if this was a Swiss brand, the bracelet alone would cost more than the whole kit. https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo


Man. If something else doesn't materialize before tomorrow night, I'm probably to weak to resist that. Thanks for posting.

Is it really 46mm?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Tell me about it! I just bought 5 (exotics, premiums) for USD76!



jsj11 said:


> Those Cheapestnatostraps straps are cracking value - just got 11 straps + a bracelet for $90 - really good prices for what look like quality suede, leather & rally style straps. Have bought natos (which are ok) from them before but didn't realise they did leather straps too. The 20% off for 5 and then the 30% of total for BF is a no brainer.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Some context for the lack of deals.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...nts-expect-americans-to-exhale-after-election


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

So for those purchasing in the US, an expert (my frugal gf) informed me a lot of BF sales won't occur until 12am est.. so the coffee is brewing!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm kicking myself for missing that Evine Glycine sale o|


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

Just ordered 5 straps from Cheapest myself. Too good to pass up. The savings with 5 is just a crazy good deal.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> As originally pointed out by WtW, the Maratac SR-9015L is still available at countycomm.com. Probably one of the best BF deals out there when you consider all the specs for $259.99. Hell, if this was a Swiss brand, the bracelet alone would cost more than the whole kit. https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo


Strange that most of the photos there are from the same angle and not one single straight-on pic. Intriguing none-the-less.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

More pix and glowing reviews on the Googleplex than you can shake a stick at.



Tanker G1 said:


> Strange that most of the photos there are from the same angle and not one single straight-on pic. Intriguing none-the-less.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

The ashford live chat is prompting again when you go to the website meaning people must be back to work there. I'm wondering if there will be another sale starting at midnight. Although in an email i got yesterday it said ALL of out Black Friday deals are up which would mean no new watches. Hoping the deals get just a little better.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Uh, the sale is still on.



MattFeeder said:


> I'm kicking myself for missing that Evine Glycine sale o|


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Not sure if it's been mentioned already, but strapcode just emailed me this:










Link: http://www.strapcode.com/store/clea...104676317&mc_cid=a7311f82a2&mc_eid=68270f6a73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

If anyone stumbles on some good 9015 deals other than the maratec, please share

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> The ashford live chat is prompting again when you go to the website meaning people must be back to work there. I'm wondering if there will be another sale starting at midnight. Although in an email i got yesterday it said ALL of out Black Friday deals are up which would mean no new watches. Hoping the deals get just a little better.


Probably Not........But, just like past years, I expect different items to be added for Cyber Monday.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Uh, the sale is still on.


Right, but all the options that appealed to me are gone.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Regarding straps, cheapestnatostraps if offering 30% off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Sale. I snagged 9 straps and it came to just over $60!


----------



## rhstranger2772 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ashford Black Friday sales has the Edox Hydro-sub Anniversary diver for $479.









http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/e....pid?nid=sct_Edox+hydro-sub+anniversary+&so=1

It has been covered on this thread before but worth repeating. I grabbed one as soon as I saw it.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Hey F71,

Our Cyber Sale is live and will run through Monday the 28th. Here are the quick details:

*
15% Off Accessories
25% Off Leather Straps
35% Off Nylon Straps
*We're offering additional freebies at specific order subtotals as well. No codes are necessary for any part of the sale.

*Orders $50 or more:*
-Free basic spring bar tool ($8)
-Free domestic shipping (U.S.) ($2.65-$4)

*Orders $100 or more:*
-Free keychain spring bar tool ($20)
-Free wordwide shipping ($4-18)

*Orders $150 or more:*
-Free strap changing multi-tool ($30)
-Free worldwide shipping ($4-18)

Hope everyone had a wonderful and blessed Thanksgiving! Enjoy the rest of the holiday weekend.

-Thomas


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

thedius said:


> For those who liked the specs on the Luminox a couple of pages back but not the color, here is an alternative one, same price, $84,99 with code THANKS15
> 
> Men's SXC 5020 Space Series GMT Black Silicone Black Dial White Bezel | World of Watches
> 
> ...


I just picked up a blue one for myself. At $85 shipped it seemed like something I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Regarding straps, cheapestnatostraps if offering 30% off:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. 6 straps ordered and cpl spring bars. $46.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Relojes said:


> Do not buy unless you are afraid it will sell out. *They are cheaper AFTER the sale* when they drop the price back to what it was 2 days ago and keep the usual 15% off. You get that Sea Wolf for $382.


Heck, yesterday you could get those for $360 ($449 -20% with code "extra20")


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

IMO some of the best quality straps (outside of custom) you can get. 
B and R bands
Bandrbands.com









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Already posted a deal for this one on eBay, but if you're able to make use of the TRIPLE15 coupon at Jet.com, this Mido Ocean Star Captain V on rubber (M026.430.17.051.00) is even cheaper at $481:
> 
> https://jet.com/product/7c5fe53a691c4ce5b14fa5da90c2e431


Love the watch, but the longevity/serviceability of the movement is a concern.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> Love the watch, but the longevity/serviceability of the movement is a concern.


It's a swatch group workhorse with a big barrel and lower beat rate. I wouldn't worry at all!


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't think I've seen a Tissot touch this cheap new before. The watchery









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Friday Deal Codes...so far

Okay, since I have been doing more browsing than posting, I thought I'd run back as far as I could stand and summarize what's been posted so far. Only general codes, not shared personal codes or sites with just deals (e.g., Amazon, Long Island, etc.). I'm sure I missed something along the way, but here you go...

Watches:
* DeepBlueWatches.com - "CYBER" = 40% off
* Jet.com - "TRIPLE15" = 15% off first three orders for new account
* JacobTime.com - "10OFFJTW" = $10 off
* WorldofWatches.com - "GIFT10" = $10 off $90 purchase, "THANKS15" = 15% off
* ChisholmHunter.com - "Black10" = 10% off
* Selfridges.com - "SELFCCE" = 20% off
* ChristopherWard.com - "FIVE15" 15% off til Monday, "150XMAS16" for $150 off $750 purchas at US site, "100XMAS16" for £100 off a £500 purchase at UK site
* Bathys Hawaii - "KAMA20" 20% off
* Orientwatchusa.com - "BF2016" = 50% all orders (prices are a little jacked, tho)
* Evine.com - "20GIFT" = 20% off (still working?)
* MercerWatch.com - "november30" = 30% off
* Ashford.com - "EBSAVE20" ...just kidding

Straps, etc:
* Cheapestnatostraps.com - "BLACK" = 30% off (+20% for 5 straps or more)
* StrapCode.com - "IG-20%A" (Buy 1, 20% off), "IG-50%A" (Buy 2, 50% off)
* BandsRBands.com - "BF2016" = 25% off
* CincyStrapWorks.com - "BF16" = 25% off
* GlobalWatchBand.com - "BLACKFRI20" = 20% off
* panatime.com - "cyber16" = 35% off
* ClockworkSynergy.com - "turkey25" = 25% off
* NATOStrapCo.com - "CYBER16" = 40% off
* Jack-foster.com - "CYBER25" = 25% off


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

thanks jim!

has anyone tried stacking the WOW gift and thanks codes?


----------



## Mike Tse (Sep 1, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to let everyone know that TACS is running a Black Friday promotion on all of the watches, some up to 35% off with FREE shipping. Take a quick look at TACS IMAGE | tacs,image,unique,fun,tea,hoppy,mirror,kraft,nature,icon,tfo,soap,drop.


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

Ruggs said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned already, but strapcode just emailed me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that discount working with the super oyster bracelets for seiko skx and sumo?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> Just tried buying a strap from there, but the payment system just takes you into and endless loop. Couldn't even get to the point where I could choose a payment method.


I've had my eye on some Martu straps and just bought three. I wish I had thought about waiting for a sale from them before paying more for some similar straps from Panatime. I did not have any issues with their payment system though using PayPal. Everything worked just fine for me.

The best deals I got though were at Clockwork Synergy. They have quite a selection of straps in the sale section. I got what look to be some pretty decent leather straps that were on sale for $12, but after the 25% discount were $9 - for a 4mm thick, 24mm wide leather strap with pre-V buckle! Heck you'd pay that much just for the buckle at most sites!!!

I planned to get maybe 2 or 3 straps this week, now I'm waiting on 11 straps from three different sources! :roll:


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

This Mido multifort from Certified Watches at $339 is probably a good deal (EDIT- OUT OF STOCK NOW I SEE-- THAT WAS FAST) THERE'S 1 LEFT ON THE ONE BELOW AT THE MOMENT.









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...tch-black-dial-stainless-steel-automatic.html

plus there is one of these for $409-- all black version. I have a Mido I like but it doesn't seem the brand does well in US..... quality is nice though.









https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ic-day-date-sapphire-42mm-m0184303705200.html


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

25% off Daluca straps with code "gobble."


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Gilt.com has preowned luxury watches up from Rolex, omega, breitling, Hermes, iwc.... a few omega and breitlings under $1500 still. A few people lucked out and got breitlings and an iwc in the $600's.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Sold out


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Gilt.com has preowned luxury watches up from Rolex, omega, breitling, Hermes, iwc.... a few omega and breitlings under $1500 still. A few people lucked out and got breitlings and an iwc in the $600's.


That sounds a little too good to be true?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Aragon black Friday deals https://www.aragonwatch.com/BLACK_FRIDAY_DEALS_s/353.htm

I like the 45mm skeleton divers for $88









Also $5 leather straps.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure if this is a super deal, but it looks like it's the cheapest out there
Eterna Tangaroa automatic at jomashop @$399. You can probably use google20 to get another $20 off.








Looks pretty good with the date window in black.

Cheers.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

50 ATMOS Black Opaco - Black Friday Special

Nothing crazy but $750 for this.. Squale has it listed for $900.


----------



## Word Of Madness (Nov 26, 2013)

taike said:


> Aragon black Friday deals https://www.aragonwatch.com/BLACK_FRIDAY_DEALS_s/353.htm
> 
> Also $5 leather straps.


Tempted by one of the divers. The straps seemed like a nice deal, but each one adds $10 onto the shipping (for international anyway). Pretty silly. I guess $15 isn't bad for a nice leather strap. Anyone have any experience with their straps? Worthwhile, or am I better off going to one of the many good strap sales on at the moment?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

EDIT - It looks like this code is only for select items. Other deals are 30% off. Seems like you have to message the owner to get the deals as there are not codes for most of them. Details are on their Facebook page.

20% off at Black Forest Atelier with code "BlackForest".

Black Forest |

They make some wild stuff...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> 20% off at Black Forest Atelier with code "BlackForest".
> 
> Black Forest |
> 
> ...


Ummm... I couldn't pull that off.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Lum-tec black Friday sales have started at www.lum-tec.com

For whatever reason, I cannot get the sales page to load on my phone, but if you use the code "blackfriday" it appears to take 20% off.

Tested it with a couple of straps and it worked without a hitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Stretching the concept of affordable yet still on the price level of say a steinhart chrono is this black friday offer at grey market dealer Ashford, way better finished than what you normally get. Better power reserve than usual as well.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Ummm... I couldn't pull that off.


Wear that and it will take you to the dragon throne.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw another cool Rado at Ashford, a classic Diastar XL for $388. Dudes, this is put together way, way beyond microbrand fit and finish level. Tungsten bezel, faceted dial, unique iconic style, for the price of say a Steinhart. The Diastar was the original scratch resistant watch, when mr Damasko was still swimming in the balls of his dad, as matter of speaking. And if I am not mistaken also the first watch with sapphire crystal. This modern one is sized larger and impeccable.










I would click buy if I didn't have it yet!



















The lines on the dial are shadows of the faceted crystal. 
Indeed, there is nothing like it.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone have experience with esslinger?
http://www.esslinger.com/watch-bands/


----------



## HawkI (Mar 31, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> Straps, etc:
> * Cheapestnatostraps.com - "BLACK" = 30% off (+20% for 5 straps or more)


Thanks for that "Cheapestnatostraps.com - "BLACK" = 30% off (+20% for 5 straps or more)" - picked up 7 nato straps for $38!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Anyone have experience with esslinger?
> Watch Bands and Leather Straps Online For Watch Band Replacement


Esslinger is legit and good stuff


----------



## PeterManFong (Jul 14, 2016)

Amazon has a Flash Sale for Seiko SNK809 at $41.99. 
Sale lasts for 24 hours. 21 hours as of this post. 
It'd be nice if someone let me use their Amazon Prime for free shipping. LoL.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

PeterManFong said:


> Amazon has a Flash Sale for Seiko SNK809 at $41.99.
> Sale lasts for 24 hours. 21 hours as of this post.
> It'd be nice if someone let me use their Amazon Prime for free shipping. LoL.


SNK807 as well.

SNK809: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809-Automatic-Stainless-Canvas/dp/B002SSUQFG

SNK807: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK807-Automatic-Stainless-Canvas/dp/B006CHML4I










And for the modders out there, I think $65 for an Invicta Sub (8926OB) is pretty good, though it went $10 lower for Black Friday 2015:

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926OB-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B000JQFX1G


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

PeterManFong said:


> Amazon has a Flash Sale for Seiko SNK809 at $41.99.
> Sale lasts for 24 hours. 21 hours as of this post.
> It'd be nice if someone let me use their Amazon Prime for free shipping. LoL.


Excellent deal if you want a new 7s26 movement, cheaper than getting only a movement from a parts supplier. As a bonus, it comes wrapped in a watch case complete with dial and hands for your modding projects.

S.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Frederique Constant Index FC-303WN5B6B on bracelet for $394 after TRIPLE15 coupon (15% off first three orders for new account):
> 
> https://jet.com/product/fb700c1d0fc84a088b5b1246baa6c057


Thank you so much for posting this. I've been looking to get this gorgeous watch since I saw it on sale on a TouchofModern sale last year... Was able to land it for about $387 using debit card and also combined 3% eBates cashback to lower price some more. This means I'll have to re-consolidate my collection again...but it's absolutely worth it. Thanks again mate!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

MrDagon007 said:


> I saw another cool Rado at Ashford, a classic Diastar XL for $388. Dudes, this is put together way, way beyond microbrand fit and finish level. Tungsten bezel, faceted dial, unique iconic style, for the price of say a Steinhart. The Diastar was the original scratch resistant watch, when mr Damasko was still swimming in the balls of his dad, as matter of speaking. And if I am not mistaken also the first watch with sapphire crystal. This modern one is sized larger and impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you and this thread! Think I have a problem. The wife is really not going to like this. will have to bank on her not being all that observant. Now I just need to find the contact details for the local chapter of Watchaholics Anonymous.

guess at least i can stop looking at this thread now.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Gnomon Watches added a few more to their Black Friday sale. Of particular note is the Damasko DA38 for $950.

Black Friday 2016

DA38: DA38 - Black Friday Special


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Is Bulova Moonwatch deal still available?
It doesn't seem to show up for me


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

pecha said:


> Is Bulova Moonwatch deal still available?
> It doesn't seem to show up for me


Nope. It went OOS over a few hours...along with mine in the cart :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Nope. It went OOS over a few hours...along with mine in the cart :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that sucks


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello,

WOW has Eterna Mens Soleure Auto GMT (7680-41-41-1175) for 799$.

Looks like a nice deal. Ship US only....


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe you could try amazon.ca you never know


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

pecha said:


> Well that sucks


Wait a week or two. Stage.com or Kohls will probably have it for $250 after cash back again.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Amazon.ca doesn't list it as discounted. I can't order from kohls nor stage.
FML

Tapaltak


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> I saw another cool Rado at Ashford, a classic Diastar XL for $388. Dudes, this is put together way, way beyond microbrand fit and finish level. Tungsten bezel, faceted dial, unique iconic style, for the price of say a Steinhart. The Diastar was the original scratch resistant watch, when mr Damasko was still swimming in the balls of his dad, as matter of speaking. And if I am not mistaken also the first watch with sapphire crystal. This modern one is sized larger and impeccable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. How does it wear? What wrist size you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

starbuy.com.au in Aus has just added green, grey and brown zebra G-Shock DW-6900s for $69.







Also this colour of GA100 for $95







And this GD100 for $94.







All in AUD, all their images.


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seiko Mens Black Leather Strap Chronograph Sport Watch SKS439 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VGUB4BW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Vddoyb6ZD0W6Q

$63.19 lightning deal.

I am still holding our for an affordable dive/sub, but I'm starting to get jumpy...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The SAS deal is apparently sold out.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Ummm... I couldn't pull that off.


Only that time each year when Gwar comes to town.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Checked out all so far - seems like no killer deals except some on Ashford. Others seem to have same prices with some discounted models, I'm I right?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

dumpweed said:


> Anyone have experience with esslinger?
> http://www.esslinger.com/watch-bands/


Yes. Great company.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got an email from Deaumer Ensign that they are having a BF sale.....£149 with a free ISO style strap. That works out to about $210 USD (with shipping). That's a really interesting design and watch with some great reviews

https://deaumar.com/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Checked out all so far - seems like no killer deals except some on Ashford. Others seem to have same prices with some discounted models, I'm I right?


Pretty mediocre.

I think we are seeing the result of a lot of factors. The trend to go lower and lower over the past decade was fueled by [certain unnamed idiots] printing money by the trillions out of thin air, insanely low interest rates, lowered margins for retailers to build a profitable business that is relatively large, etc, etc.

I think we'll see more and more people do doorbusters like Jomashop does that are token gestures to get people to look. Margins are stabilized for a lot of these businesses and they seem to be satisfied where they are, with the shares they have.

All that said, it's my prediction that we'll see a bit more new competition in the reseller market here in a couple of years. Consumer sentiment and demand in the US is higher in the past few weeks then it has been since '07-'08 when the recession started. Generally China and other markets tend to follow the swings. China does have a little different situation going on this cycle, but I do expect them to settle down and have relatively good growth.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Checked out all so far - seems like no killer deals except some on Ashford. Others seem to have same prices with some discounted models, I'm I right?


It is called black Friday for a reason.....not red.....lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

City74 said:


> Got an email from Deaumer Ensign that they are having a BF sale.....£149 with a free ISO style strap. That works out to about $210 USD (with shipping). That's a really interesting design and watch with some great reviews
> 
> https://deaumar.com/


Wish they had white one in stock. Would've definitely gone for it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Pretty mediocre.
> 
> I think we are seeing the result of a lot of factors. The trend to go lower and lower over the past decade was fueled by [certain unnamed idiots] printing money by the trillions out of thin air, insanely low interest rates, lowered margins for retailers to build a profitable business that is relatively large, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


I'll take "Thinly Veiled Political Banter" for $200 please Alex.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not sure if this was mentioned @ Crown and Buckle










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned @ Crown and Buckle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMMMM...what site is it?


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> EDIT - It looks like this code is only for select items. Other deals are 30% off. Seems like you have to message the owner to get the deals as there are not codes for most of them. Details are on their Facebook page.
> 
> 20% off at Black Forest Atelier with code "BlackForest".
> 
> ...


With that strap mounted I think that I'd have to beat the watch with a club before putting it on my wrist!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=Crown+and+Buckle



City74 said:


> UMMMM...what site is it?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> UMMMM...what site is it?


Crown & Buckle

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

I have on of these in the Blue and can confirm it is excellent even at the RRP. The company are great to deal with too! while the offer is running, if I have any spare funds I will be adding another colour to the stable.


City74 said:


> Got an email from Deaumer Ensign that they are having a BF sale.....£149 with a free ISO style strap. That works out to about $210 USD (with shipping). That's a really interesting design and watch with some great reviews
> 
> https://deaumar.com/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

plan80 said:


> I'll take "Thinly Veiled Political Banter" for $200 please Alex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I don't follow politics. I do follow financial markets. Take financial reality how you want, but you are obviously jaded.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Deaumar Ensign Black Friday Deal! On sale for $189 USD.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## plan80 (Aug 22, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I don't follow politics. I do follow financial markets. Take financial reality how you want, but you are obviously jaded.


Maybe I'm jaded, or maybe I'd prefer if you respected forum rules

Or maybe I'm not interested in your 20/20 "financial market" hindsight?

Take your pick.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Amazon UK have the Bulova Moon watch at £275 on a lightning deal for the next two hours. Don't know if that's a good price?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

plan80 said:


> I'll take "Thinly Veiled Political Banter" for $200 please Alex.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 Try code EBSAVE20 for an extra 20 percent off. And, don't forget the cash back.


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

It's the best UK Price I've seen on that model at any time !


Lancman said:


> Amazon UK have the [URL="https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bulova


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> It is called black Friday for a reason.....not red.....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yep, I understand. I'm mean previous year there were more deals - at least everybody got KonTiki's from WOW. And year before there were some good Jomashop prices.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Yep, I understand. I'm mean previous year there were more deals - at least everybody got KonTiki's from WOW. And year before there were some good Jomashop prices.


I'm just messing around. I wish i got a free Black Bay this year as well but I got a bunch of straps a good prices and that will suffice. There will always be another deal.

And for the record my Kontiki from WOW was cancelled by them.....so not everyone

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

I just got a shipment notice from Ashford for my VSA Maverick Dual Time that I definitely used the extra 20% off code on! 

Woot! Woot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I just received a 15% site-wide discount by sending Marc&Sons a message through Facebook, asking them if they had any Black Friday discounts! Great guys and awesome support.

I had my eye on a MSD-031 for a long time, and now I couldn't resist anymore. I have one of these incoming:


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

FozzyBoy said:


> It's the best UK Price I've seen on that model at any time !
> 
> 
> Lancman said:
> ...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> I just got a shipment notice from Ashford for my VSA Maverick Dual Time that I definitely used the extra 20% off code on!
> 
> Woot! Woot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think depending on the watch some they'll let through with the 20% and others they'll cancel. The Dual Time and other Maverick models are an excellent deal at discounted prices. Very solid build with good weight to them. The bracelet is outstanding as well in my opinion. You'll be very pleased with it.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNK809-Automatic-Stainless-Canvas/dp/B002SSUQFG

SNK809 $41.99 at Amazon


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Amazon UK have the Bulova Moon watch at £275 on a lightning deal for the next two hours. Don't know if that's a good price?


according to camelcamelcamel's price history, it's a firm "yes".


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This looks like an amazing deal for $549 but I'm not sure as I've never researched the brand.

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-wei..._campaign=2016/11/23+Black+Friday+DB+01+Email










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Pretty mediocre.
> 
> I think we are seeing the result of a lot of factors. The trend to go lower and lower over the past decade was fueled by [certain unnamed idiots] printing money by the trillions out of thin air, insanely low interest rates, lowered margins for retailers to build a profitable business that is relatively large, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I see your point about the US market, but I thought that watch price lowering in the US (and those discounted shops existence) happened due to the lack of demand for the watches in the US (and also due to the overproduction, watches go to the US grey market straight from distributors and manufacturers, and this is how they can easily get away from deadstock), but now more and more foreigners buy from US, so I think that for example chinese customers can pay more for them - as you can see every shop added an AliPay and other chinese payment systems.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Is Edox hydro sub at $199 a good deal? Tried to copy the link but didn't work, it's on ashford

It says the case is 46mm but does it include the crown cover?


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

96b258 Bulova Moonwatch got relisted on Amazon.com and is available for 30% off
Just gotta find the right one cause there are 3 different ones that are fulfilled by Amazon
It will state that it's eligible for discount


----------



## QuartzCrisis (Apr 7, 2016)

I'd like to confirm that TRIPLE15 code worked for me on jet.com 
I'm new user and I got 15% off


----------



## tierbo (Nov 2, 2016)

Stumbled upon this list on the time bum blog
thetimebum.com/ blog 

Air Blue: 40% off all watches

Armida: 15% all watches through 12/24

BAU: 30% through 11/28

BluShark: 20% off, a bonus strap, and a free strap tool through 11/28 with code BF2016

BOLDR: 20% off and free NATO strap with code BOLDRBLACKFRIDAY

Borealis: 15% off 11/17-11/28 with code BlackFriday15%


Cheapest NATO Straps: 30% off through 11/28

Christopher Ward: 15% off for 5 days only with code FIVE15

CJR Watches: 10% off and free shipping 11/25-11/28 with code 2016blackfriday

Clockwork Synergy: 25% off with code Turkey25

Crepas: Free shipping and gift through 11/25

Crown & Buckle: Annual cybersale 11/25-11/28, 15% off accessories, 25% off leather, 30% off nylon, and free shipping and gifts for orders over $50 (excludes Black Label and American Made)

Dagaz: 30% double domed sapphire crystals for Seiko SKX through 11/27

DaLuca Straps: 25% off through 11/28 with code gobble.

Deep Blue: 40% with code CYBER

Gavox: 20% off the Gavox Avidiver and Aurora through 11/30 with code Gavoxsupport-20

G.Gerlach: 15% off and free shipping 11/25-11/28

Gnomon Watches: Discounts on limited quantities of select watches through 11/27

Gunny Straps: 20% all orders through 11/25. Note, this is the only sale he runs all year.

Hemel: 15% plus free delivery, leather key fob and watch case through 11/28 with code BlackFriday

Island Watch: Sale prices on selected items starting 1:00 PM 11/24 through 11/28

Janis Trading Co.: 25% Lew & Huey watches through 11/28 with code NOV2016

Lum-Tec: Sale prices plus 25% off through 11/27 with code BLACKFRIDAY.

McDowell Time: 25% with code TIMEBUM25

Manchester Watch Works: Free shipping 11/21-12/24

Maranez: 20% off from 11/18-11/24

Miro Watches: 30% with code BLACKWEEKEND.

NATO Strap Co.: 40% off through 11/29 with code CYBER16

Overland Exchange: 25% off through 12/31 with code OX25

SAS: 50% off black watches 11/25 only

Panatime: 35% through 11/29 with code CYBER16

Rebel Time: 30% off through 11/28 with code Backer30

Regia Timepieces: 15% off and free shipping through 11/25

StrapCode: 20% off selected items, 50% if you buy two, through 11/30

Strapped for Time: 20% all orders over $39.95 through 11/26 with code blackfriday

Tactico: Free shipping and gift through 11/25

Torgoen: 30% sitewide through 11/26

Vario: 20% off watch straps and accessories 11/25-11/28 with code Black&White

Watch Bandit: 40% off bracelets and straps with code BLACKFRIDAY40

Xetum: 60% off sitewide through 11/26


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't see which one works?


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Found a Citizen BU2021-51L Calendrier for *$170 *in eBay while I was price-checking a different Citizen. This model never dipped below $270 in Amazon while scoring 4.5/5 with 21 votes.. and is currently BF-discounted at $220 in JomaShop.

The eBay account that sells it has a handful of other Citizens at great prices as well. Although it doesn't strike me as a strange account due to its legit listing photos, it's still relatively new with only one feedback as a seller, so proceed with caution.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

plan80 said:


> I'll take "Thinly Veiled Political Banter" for $200 please Alex.


Reads more like financial and economic commentary to me. Of course, for some folks, everything is political.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

That Miro code is only taking 30 euro off and not 30%, even though the website says it's 30%.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

pecha said:


> 96b258 Bulova Moonwatch got relisted on Amazon.com and is available for 30% off
> Just gotta find the right one cause there are 3 different ones that are fulfilled by Amazon
> It will state that it's eligible for discount


Amazon as a seller is sold out again. I had one in my cart but for some reason that watch doesn't do anything for me so let it go.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

plan80 said:


> Maybe I'm jaded, or maybe I'd prefer if you respected forum rules
> 
> Or maybe I'm not interested in your 20/20 "financial market" hindsight?
> 
> ...


What is this?


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

impetusera said:


> Amazon as a seller is sold out again. I had one in my cart but for some reason that watch doesn't do anything for me so let it go.


There were 2 available when I was posting.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

taike said:


> Aragon black Friday deals https://www.aragonwatch.com/BLACK_FRIDAY_DEALS_s/353.htm
> 
> I like the 45mm skeleton divers for $88
> 
> ...


Thanks, Good quality leather ( if still the same as when they were "Android" )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tousie (Dec 3, 2015)

Apologize if this was posted already but joma has the Raymond Weil auto chrono for $550 on the bracelet. Swiss made, modified 7750 movement. Paid $600 for the same watch on alligator strap over a year ago and it is amazing quality for this price. Highly recommended. Link below.

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-4830-st-05659.html


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Are 39 mm JeanRichard's women models?
I like the mix of blue and gold(don't know why, maybe it reminds the yachtmaster), blue is not on the sale only black.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Is Edox hydro sub at $199 a good deal? Tried to copy the link but didn't work, it's on ashford
> 
> It says the case is 46mm but does it include the crown cover?


Great deal ( Quartz I assume) but the limited edition is a screaming deal for $480 or so ( automatic with extra strap and changing tool, not to mention : limited to 515 examples).

It wears much smaller than 46mm due to the case's asymmetrical shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well.... So far, NO watches, but I've ordered a TON of straps. Except for a few fleeting Moonwatch deals, there really hasn't been anything earthshaking. Deep Blue's 40% of everything is pretty awesome, but they run that same sale at least a couple times a year. Has there really been something exceptional that I've missed?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> With that strap mounted I think that I'd have to beat the watch with a club before putting it on my wrist!


Yeah. That strap looks like something out of Harry Potter. I'd be afraid it might eat my arm.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Well.... So far, NO watches, but I've ordered a TON of straps. Except for a few fleeting Moonwatch deals, there really hasn't been anything earthshaking. Deep Blue's 40% of everything is pretty awesome, but they run that same sale at least a couple times a year. Has there really been something exceptional that I've missed?


Hi, is that 40% off their already lower sale prices in blue on their site?
cheers


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

All Braun watches, clocks and calculators at Braun Shop Online | Braun Products for Sale in UK | Braun are 50% off through the 28th with coupon code BLACKFRIDAY.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Ashford has the Pulsomatic @ $398 (Amazon and http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...8RXEDl3AFdaZycbBG3-FzRqYjdIVCq2AP4aAku68P8HAQ) that some people were considering. I think the turnoff was its a kinetic battery.

How much was the Bulova Moon watch deal? Better than $250?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Hi, is that 40% off their already lower sale prices in blue on their site?
> cheers


Yup, CYBER at checkout takes 40% off the lowest marked price. Makes Master 1000's $149


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> As originally pointed out by WtW, the Maratac SR-9015L is still available at countycomm.com. Probably one of the best BF deals out there when you consider all the specs for $259.99. Hell, if this was a Swiss brand, the bracelet alone would cost more than the whole kit. https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo


Thanks for the tip, grabbed one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> Well.... So far, NO watches, but I've ordered a TON of straps. Except for a few fleeting Moonwatch deals, there really hasn't been anything earthshaking. Deep Blue's 40% of everything is pretty awesome, but they run that same sale at least a couple times a year. Has there really been something exceptional that I've missed?


If the Ashford coupon deals go through, I think that a lot of folks on here will consider today a success. 
That's obviously a big "if" though


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Gemnation has pretty decent prices on the Oris 65s (think they've been running these since last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Not a watch deal, but I think we could all use this deal about now. Yes, this is real. Today only.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

plan80 said:


> Maybe I'm jaded, or maybe I'd prefer if you respected forum rules
> 
> Or maybe I'm not interested in your 20/20 "financial market" hindsight?
> 
> ...


You are jaded.

Welcome to the forum. Check in the chip on your shoulder and you'll enjoy the watches and discussions more.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Ashford has the Pulsomatic @ $398 (Amazon and Hamilton Pulsomatic H52515339 Men's Watch , watches) that some people were considering. I think the turnoff was its a kinetic battery.
> 
> How much was the Bulova Moon watch deal? Better than $250?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


$244 something.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

impetusera said:


> $244 something.


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

KrisOK said:


> Yup, CYBER at checkout takes 40% off the lowest marked price. Makes Master 1000's $149


Thank you mate.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Not a watch deal, but I think we could all use this deal about now. Yes, this is real. Today only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now see, this should have been a deal LAST week. That way we could enjoy them while searching for BF WATCH deals!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> Agreed. I see your point about the US market, but I thought that watch price lowering in the US (and those discounted shops existence) happened due to the lack of demand for the watches in the US (and also due to the overproduction, watches go to the US grey market straight from distributors and manufacturers, and this is how they can easily get away from deadstock), but now more and more foreigners buy from US, so I think that for example chinese customers can pay more for them - as you can see every shop added an AliPay and other chinese payment systems.


Valid points. I think the overproduction was an industry-specific legacy effect that compounded the generic financial conditions I brought up. It all seems to be stabilizing. Regardless of whether people read in politics, it's a fact that consumer confidence is higher than it has been in a very long time. In fact, one would think that housing would be slowing dramatically with increasing rates and relatively stagnant incomes. That's not the case.

I think all of the corrections and other factors indicate a brighter future for consumers in general. I hope all of the trading of hands we've seen in the corporate watch world, combined with the explosion in quality micro offering, make for a bright watch consumer's future.

The only reason I thought this was relevant is because the deals seem awful this year. We don't like it, butI think it's a good sign that supply is tightening up and pissing off demand. Looks like we will have to pay more than we want, and that creates investment opportunities for producers. Seems really healthy to me. It's the upside of this disappointing watch buying season.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't know if this has been going on for a while, but BeFrugal is now offering 11.3% cash back on purchases from World of Watches.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

beefyt said:


> If the Ashford coupon deals go through, I think that a lot of folks on here will consider today a success.
> That's obviously a big "if" though


I'm waiting for this thread to explode today as folks gloat over their huge wins with the Ashford coupon deal. I know I woke up this morning with a whole lot of explaining to do to the wife. I got a confirmation e-mail from Ashford with tracking number that they shipped my coupon deal watch with 20% off the already low BF price. Yesterday I told the wife that there was no way possible the deal was going to go through, all the folks on Watchuseek say it's going to get cancelled - so I already re-spent the money yesterday on something else!!! :-d


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

matlobi said:


> All Braun watches, clocks and calculators at Braun Shop Online | Braun Products for Sale in UK | Braun are 50% off through the 28th with coupon code BLACKFRIDAY.


 Tempted by the BN0076 for $125


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> I'm waiting for this thread to explode today as folks gloat over their huge wins with the Ashford coupon deal. I know I woke up this morning with a whole lot of explaining to do to the wife. I got a confirmation e-mail from Ashford with tracking number that they shipped my coupon deal watch with 20% off the already low BF price. Yesterday I told the wife that there was no way possible the deal was going to go through, all the folks on Watchuseek say it's going to get cancelled - so I already re-spent the money yesterday on something else!!! :-d


Bahahaha I told my wife the exact same thing! Oops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Just to clarify because there have been posts both ways - Amazon does still have a deal now on the Bulova Moon Watch on steel bracelet for $244 as of this writing. You have to look for the one that is sold by Amazon to get the 30% off price. I just verified by putting one in my cart. Not my cup of tea though, but thought I should confirm the reappearance of this deal that someone already reported.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Negakinu said:


> I just received a 15% site-wide discount by sending Marc&Sons a message through Facebook, asking them if they had any Black Friday discounts! Great guys and awesome support.
> 
> I had my eye on a MSD-031 for a long time, and now I couldn't resist anymore. I have one of these incoming:
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I got the same what with Swiss 2824 ETA $211 and then got the Super Engineer 22mm bracelet of $ 20.

Men&apos;s automatic wristwatch Quondam 6427 | eBay

20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Strap Straight End Metal Bracelet Wrist Watch Band | eBay


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Just to clarify because there have been posts both ways - Amazon does still have a deal now on the Bulova Moon Watch on steel bracelet for $244 as of this writing. You have to look for the one that is sold by Amazon to get the 30% off price. I just verified by putting one in my cart. Not my cup of tea though, but thought I should confirm the reappearance of this deal that someone already reported.


Yep, looks like it's back. Keeps coming and going. A good price for it if it's what you want.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Found on SD: 
Today Only: 30% Off At Jet.com 
30% off your order on Jet.com [jet.com]. Use code *GMA30* at checkout. Valid 11/25 only. Expires 11:59 PM PST. Maximum discount $30.

Terms (on site): Limit one per household. Maximum discount $30. Offer expires 11/25/16 at 11:59PM PST. Limited quantities available. Cannot be combined with other offers. Other restrictions may apply. Excludes products marked as ineligible for promotion on the product detail page. Offer is subject to change or cancellation. Void where prohibited.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all ... At Amazon. Invicta 8926OB $64.99
I've been watching/waiting with camelcamelcamel.
Let's hope it arrives unmolested, undisturbed... cause I know what real BNIB looks like.
Happy hunting.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000JQFX1G


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tousie said:


> Apologize if this was posted already but joma has the Raymond Weil auto chrono for $550 on the bracelet. Swiss made, modified 7750 movement. Paid $600 for the same watch on alligator strap over a year ago and it is amazing quality for this price. Highly recommended. Link below.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-4830-st-05659.html


No need to apologize even if it has been posted already. Reposting a deal is way better than the posts whining that the deals aren't good enough, griping that they didn't get to sneak in a coupon code, or general bickering over useless stuff.

More deals  More deals :-!

For those that missed it, still some Glycine left at Evine: Evine | Be Good to Yourself | Shop online. Anywhere. Anytime.. 20% off with coupon 20GIFT. Some of us had to call into customer service to get the coupon to work. Others found that you had to complete the credit card info before adding the coupon.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Any current working code for watchgecko?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Not a watch deal, but I think we could all use this deal about now. Yes, this is real. Today only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love World Market. 

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> Just to clarify because there have been posts both ways - Amazon does still have a deal now on the Bulova Moon Watch on steel bracelet for $244 as of this writing. You have to look for the one that is sold by Amazon to get the 30% off price. I just verified by putting one in my cart. Not my cup of tea though, but thought I should confirm the reappearance of this deal that someone already reported.


OK I must be 'tupid today or something. Is there a 30% off Amazon code for the Moonwatch or is it automatically applied? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Valid points. I think the overproduction was an industry-specific legacy effect that compounded the generic financial conditions I brought up. It all seems to be stabilizing. Regardless of whether people read in politics, it's a fact that consumer confidence is higher than it has been in a very long time. In fact, one would think that housing would be slowing dramatically with increasing rates and relatively stagnant incomes. That's not the case.
> 
> I think all of the corrections and other factors indicate a brighter future for consumers in general. I hope all of the trading of hands we've seen in the corporate watch world, combined with the explosion in quality micro offering, make for a bright watch consumer's future.
> 
> The only reason I thought this was relevant is because the deals seem awful this year. We don't like it, butI think it's a good sign that supply is tightening up and pissing off demand. Looks like we will have to pay more than we want, and that creates investment opportunities for producers. Seems really healthy to me. It's the upside of this disappointing watch buying season.


I don't really agree that this will bring us to the sort of better future in terms of watches. (Maybe for the consumer in short-period it will be better, but for the industry who knows?) I think the most problems will be (and already) for the small manufacturers in mid-range (and manufacturers which are owned by a sort of holdings not really "into watches"). Look at the Eterna - thats a shame that it sells for what it sells, in my country average consumers pay 499 USD not for a KonTiki but for a quartz Tissot Couturier. Big brands can pay big for adverts - they will make vast majority buy it. And as a result all this smaller factories will disappear?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> Hi all ... At Amazon. Invicta 8926OB $64.99
> I've been watching/waiting with camelcamelcamel.


I'm afraid to get camelcamelcamel. I know that price tracking will take over my life!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> OK I must be 'tupid today or something. Is there a 30% off Amazon code for the Moonwatch or is it automatically applied? Can't seem to find it.


https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...3KF8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480091125&sr=8-2

There and on the rigght under other sellers click add to cart for Amazon.com


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

impetusera said:


> Yep, looks like it's back. Keeps coming and going. A good price for it if it's what you want.


I see $348 when I go there.


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Probably with people taking it out of their cart, or their cart expiring with the watch in it.



impetusera said:


> Yep, looks like it's back. Keeps coming and going. A good price for it if it's what you want.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Is the SKX007K really normally $570? Or is this watch regularly available for less?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I see $348 when I go there.


Look to the right on the page under Other Sellers and click add to cart for sold by Amazon.com. 30% will be taken off whe nyou go to checkout.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> I'm waiting for this thread to explode today as folks gloat over their huge wins with the Ashford coupon deal. I know I woke up this morning with a whole lot of explaining to do to the wife. I got a confirmation e-mail from Ashford with tracking number that they shipped my coupon deal watch with 20% off the already low BF price. Yesterday I told the wife that there was no way possible the deal was going to go through, all the folks on Watchuseek say it's going to get cancelled - so I already re-spent the money yesterday on something else!!! :-d


All 3 of mine with coupon codes shipped. The only sale I saw better than that was Gilt, and I missed out on the one I wanted there.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

steve12345 said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I got the same what with Swiss 2824 ETA $211 and then got the Super Engineer 22mm bracelet of $ 20.
> 
> ...


I know about the Quondam. People bought it a few years ago and it pops up every once in a while ever since. It's not for me. I've handled Marc&Sons pieces before, and they share some catalog parts with other micro brands. It's probably because of Fullswing, that manufactures all these. I don't think that Quondam looks like the Marc&Sons I bought though. They might share the same case, but so do other micros. Everything else is different. The finishing on a Marc&Sons is very different too.

MSD-031:








Quondam:


----------



## BPhillips (Aug 29, 2016)

One deal that appealed to me was Watch Station's Armani ARS3019 with (I believe) the STP automatic movement for $299.97 before 30% off with the CYBER30 code. I don't think I have enough posts to paste the URL, but it is easily found by looking for the Emporio Armani Swiss made link in the sale. Alas, I ordered mine before the 30% extra savings showed up but was able to use the 15% first time customer code from signing up to receive email. The price after 30% should be close to the all-time low (also from Watch Station). Retail elsewhere is $900. It is a gold-coloured case; less blingy colourways in the sale are quartz.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

http://www.wolf1834.com
BLACK16 to get 50% off everything


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

impetusera said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Speci...3KF8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1480091125&sr=8-2
> 
> There and on the rigght under other sellers click add to cart for Amazon.com


LOL I think it's a myth!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

KirS124 said:


> And as a result all this smaller factories will disappear?


I think smaller factories not beholden to share holders have a bright future. Old Swiss companies trading hands like a pocket coin are in trouble, as you pointed out.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BPhillips said:


> One deal that appealed to me was Watch Station's Armani ARS3019 with (I believe) the STP automatic movement for $299.97 before 30% off with the CYBER30 code. I don't think I have enough posts to paste the URL, but it is easily found by looking for the Emporio Armani Swiss made link in the sale. Alas, I ordered mine before the 30% extra savings showed up but was able to use the 15% first time customer code from signing up to receive email. The price after 30% should be close to the all-time low (also from Watch Station). Retail elsewhere is $900. It is a gold-coloured case; less blingy colourways in the sale are quartz.


Here you go. Yes, this is a great deal for $210.

EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3019 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Isn't there a 30 day free trial for Prime?



PeterManFong said:


> Amazon has a Flash Sale for Seiko SNK809 at $41.99.
> Sale lasts for 24 hours. 21 hours as of this post.
> It'd be nice if someone let me use their Amazon Prime for free shipping. LoL.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> LOL I think it's a myth!


It's gone again. Refresh every now and then and I'm sure it will be back.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

impetusera said:


> http://www.wolf1834.com
> BLACK16 to get 50% off everything


Their winders are awesome, but even at 50% off their prices are ouchie.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Massdrop Blackfriday.














Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> Their winders are awesome, but even at 50% off their prices are ouchie.


Meridian winder isn't too bad of a price to get a 2.7 module. I'd pick up a Viceroy but it was $140 something on amazon in the beginning of November.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BPhillips said:


> One deal that appealed to me was Watch Station's Armani ARS3019 with (I believe) the STP automatic movement for $299.97 before 30% off with the CYBER30 code. I don't think I have enough posts to paste the URL, but it is easily found by looking for the Emporio Armani Swiss made link in the sale. Alas, I ordered mine before the 30% extra savings showed up but was able to use the 15% first time customer code from signing up to receive email. The price after 30% should be close to the all-time low (also from Watch Station). Retail elsewhere is $900. It is a gold-coloured case; less blingy colourways in the sale are quartz.


You won't find many people buying fashion watches around here bro.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimWharton said:


> Is the SKX007K really normally $570? Or is this watch regularly available for less?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can be had online for about $160 every day of the week on rubber with a bit of looking, even cheaper.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

There were a bunch of ~$44 Legend NH35 equipped divers in various colors posted a few pages back. Or the $86 Aragon NH35 ones. Can't get much cheaper than that for a diver with a well regarded movement (no personal experience with either brand).



plan80 said:


> Seiko Mens Black Leather Strap Chronograph Sport Watch SKS439 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VGUB4BW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Vddoyb6ZD0W6Q
> 
> $63.19 lightning deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

audiolab1 said:


> I don't know if this has been going on for a while, but BeFrugal is now offering 11.3% cash back on purchases from World of Watches.


It was 10.3% this morning so it seems to have gone up a little bit.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Cobia said:


> You won't find many people buying fashion watches around here bro.


I don't know, I often see fashion watch deals on this thread, many people seem to like brands like fossil. Regardless, this is actually pretty legit. It's one of their Swiss made models, with the stp 1-11 movement developed as a clone of ETA. Same one that's in the zodiac watches. That+Swiss made+sapphire + decently good looking watch +$200 price = pretty good deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> EDIT - It looks like this code is only for select items. Other deals are 30% off. Seems like you have to message the owner to get the deals as there are not codes for most of them. Details are on their Facebook page.
> 
> 20% off at Black Forest Atelier with code "BlackForest".
> 
> ...


If I were to ever release the Kraken, this would totally be the strap I'd be wearing.


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

I checked the last few pages and didn't see this posted, but Amazon's doing a gold box on watches today. Most of them are meh, but there's a few Citizen eco-drives that I like, like this one for 50% off:

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Quartz-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01JKUDK5M


----------



## jthueter (Sep 23, 2016)

If tou ise GMA30 at jet.com the 8926OB is $52.48


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

So this is a good deal, I think. Timeless Luxury Watches is offering 50% retail on brands they are clearing out. 









Edit: Also, free Montegrappa pen with purchases over $1k. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WatchesHalfPrice on eBay has a couple of nice Bulova deals that caught my eye. And it appears these are not their refurbished models, as they usually identify those.

Accu-Swiss Murren automatic chronograph, 63C118, $379.99. It's at least $548 elsewhere

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63C118 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay









And the Accu-Swiss Callibrator, blue-dial automatic, 63B175, $299.99.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B175 Accu Swiss Calibrator Blue Dial Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Cobia said:


> You won't find many people buying fashion watches around here bro.


EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3019 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
I don't think the price is bad at 30% off for what you get. Swiss made auto with sapphire crystal. It's a good pick if someone wants to add a dressy swiss auto to their stable on the cheap.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cairoanan said:


> If I were to ever release the Kraken, this would totally be the strap I'd be wearing.


ROFL


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Araziza said:


> I don't know, I often see fashion watch deals on this thread, many people seem to like brands like fossil. Regardless, this is actually pretty legit. It's one of their Swiss made models, with the stp 1-11 movement developed as a clone of ETA. Same one that's in the zodiac watches. That+Swiss made+sapphire + decently good looking watch +$200 price = pretty good deal
> 
> Yes but theres some very low standards in this thread lol


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Any current working code for watchgecko?


Nothing on their facebook and website, but it's not too late.

A side note regarding their *Prototype Striped Edge NATO*: Although the hardware is top-notch, the strap is too thin and the material is not fit for the cause in my opinion. I've been wearing it for only 2 weeks and the buckle hole has fabric falling apart in an obvious way. It looks ugly I don't think it'll hold for 3 months. Not to mention the interfering tongue/label that sticks out from under the watch all the time.


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cobia said:


> JimWharton said:
> 
> 
> > Is the SKX007K really normally $570? Or is this watch regularly available for less?
> ...


$160?? Every day? Where?


----------



## Kleckster1100 (May 10, 2016)

World of watches "thanks15" and "gift10" don't work for me, anyone have trouble with this? Are there new codes?

Thanks


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Everett464 said:


> $160?? Every day? Where?


Prices are inflated on the SKX007/009's currently. Hold out for lower price, it's just a 7S26 movement in there.


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

Thank you for posting this. I missed out yesterday on that same deal, and was resolved to pull the trigger if it came back up. Luckily got one before they were gone. Does anyone have any experience removing the bracelet on this watch and using a nato? I read someone said the lugs are curved.



pecha said:


> 96b258 Bulova Moonwatch got relisted on Amazon.com and is available for 30% off
> Just gotta find the right one cause there are 3 different ones that are fulfilled by Amazon
> It will state that it's eligible for discount


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Everett464 said:
> 
> 
> > $160?? Every day? Where?
> ...


SKX has been between $200 and $279 for years. I call BS on "$160 everyday." That's all. Just working to rid the thread of misleading drivel.

I own 2 already, so I'm not in the market. and this prolly isn't the place, but I (and lots of others) don't think the price is bad at all.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Found a Citizen BU2021-51L Calendrier for *$170 *in eBay while I was price-checking a different Citizen. This model never dipped below $270 in Amazon while scoring 4.5/5 with 21 votes.. and is currently BF-discounted at $220 in JomaShop.
> 
> The eBay account that sells it has a handful of other Citizens at great prices as well. Although it doesn't strike me as a strange account due to its legit listing photos, it's still relatively new with only one feedback as a seller, so proceed with caution.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, and price. I'd like to have the white dial/blue hands...but the watch would also have to be a perpetual calendar... I think Citizen missed the mark. As shmaiz3r says "proceed with caution."


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Araziza said:


> I don't know, I often see fashion watch deals on this thread, many people seem to like brands like fossil. Regardless, this is actually pretty legit. It's one of their Swiss made models, with the stp 1-11 movement developed as a clone of ETA. Same one that's in the zodiac watches. That+Swiss made+sapphire + decently good looking watch +$200 price = pretty good deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a good one, in my opinion. The STP movement is legit. And the finishing isn't bad at all, from what I have seen in person. Fashion watch brand or no. Why get hung up on brand?


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

GUTuna said:


> It's a good one, in my opinion. The STP movement is legit. And the finishing isn't bad at all, from what I have seen in person. Fashion watch brand or no. Why get hung up on brand?


I agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> So this is a good deal, I think. Timeless Luxury Watches is offering 50% retail on brands they are clearing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you buy anything from them? Everything I see in the clearance section only lists MSRP with a button that says "Inquire about this watch".


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Everett464 said:


> SKX has been between $200 and $279 for years. I call BS on "$160 everyday." That's all. Just working to rid the thread of misleading drivel.
> 
> I own 2 already, so I'm not in the market. and this prolly isn't the place, but I (and lots of others) don't think the price is bad at all.


I don't know, I got one new a year ago on bracelet well below $200. Decent dive watch for what I paid but at current prices I'd rather put the money into something else.


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Everett464 said:
> 
> 
> > SKX has been between $200 and $279 for years. I call BS on "$160 everyday." That's all. Just working to rid the thread of misleading drivel.
> ...


You can certainly find deals. As with anything. I mean going rate. The $160 on rubber every day rate doesn't exist.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Nothing on their facebook and website, but it's not too late.
> 
> A side note regarding their *Prototype Striped Edge NATO*: Although the hardware is top-notch, the strap is too thin and the material is not fit for the cause in my opinion. I've been wearing it for only 2 weeks and the buckle hole has fabric falling apart in an obvious way. It looks ugly I don't think it'll hold for 3 months. Not to mention the interfering tongue/label that sticks out from under the watch all the time.


The code "watchuseek" 10% off, but that's a perpetual code, haven't seen any BF specific stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Everett464 said:


> SKX has been between $200 and $279 for years. I call BS on "$160 everyday." That's all. Just working to rid the thread of misleading drivel.
> 
> I own 2 already, so I'm not in the market. and this prolly isn't the place, but I (and lots of others) don't think the price is bad at all.


LOL, Nonsense hey, drivel lol, gee your confident champ, and not a very smart shopper either.
Just go to eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au, $219 AU, Which equals $162 US, thats just one site that you can have them every day for that price, actually with a coupon they are less than $160 there.
So before you go getting smart champ you might want to do your research.
cheers


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Here you go. Yes, this is a great deal for $210.
> 
> EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3019 | WatchStation&reg Online Store


Too bad it's gold tone...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Everett464 said:


> You can certainly find deals. As with anything. I mean going rate. The $160 on rubber every day rate doesn't exist.


Mate looks like you've been taught........


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> LOL, Nonsense hey, drivel lol, gee your confident champ, and not a very smart shopper either.
> Just go to eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au, $219 AU, Which equals $162 US, thats just one site that you can have them every day for that price, actually with a coupon they are less than $160 there.
> So before you go getting smart champ you might want to do your research.
> cheers


Thats not even the correct website actually and they don't ship to the US so it still stands that buying an SKX for $160 delivered in the US isn't an everyday thing, champ.


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cool Champ. How to get them to ship to US, Champ?

Cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

City74 said:


> Thats not even the correct website actually and they don't ship to the US so it still stands that buying an SKX for $160 delivered in the US isn't an everyday thing, champ.


Who mentioned about shipping? i stated they can be had everyday of the week for that and they can, it was stated they 'don't exist at that price, well it looks like they do, and what website isn't right?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Everett464 said:


> Cool Champ. How to get them to ship to US, Champ?
> 
> Cheers


You said they didn't exist at that price, you were very smug and dismissive, i proved that they did, who mentioned shipping, i just answered your smug know it all post and proved you incorrect.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Who mentioned about shipping? i stated they can be had everyday of the week for that and they can, it was stated they 'don't exist at that price, well it looks like they do, and what website isn't right?


There isn't a website edigitalcameras.com.au.....but there is a website called eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au and they don't ship to the US so they people from the US who said you can't buy them for that are correct, champ.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

This seems to have been overlooked. Rado Golden Horse automatic CHRONOMETER for $479 on Ashford. Spectacular price on a COSC watch.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/golden-horse/R84849135.pid?nid=_cat680070&so=15










Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Everett464 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Champ. How to get them to ship to US, Champ?
> ...


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

This thread is devolving into an Internet pissing match.......I keep hearing my Mother's voice in my head - 

"....if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all"

Thread related - The 40% off deal at Deep Blue may be relatively common, but it get's you a lot of watch for the buck and some seriously quick shipping. I ordered a tritium diver late Tuesday, and the postman delivered it today. (Which means it would have been here yesterday if not for the holiday).


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

City74 said:


> There isn't a website edigitalcameras.com.au.....but there is a website called eglobaldigitalcameras.com.au and they don't ship to the US so they people from the US who said you can't buy them for that are correct, champ.


Mate i edited it to eglobaldigitalcameras 10 seconds after i wrote it as i realised id left it out, you could find the store pretty easy so why the carry on?

And hold on, i don't recall insulting you, im calling him champ as he called my post drivel, what seems to be your problem mate?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This seems to have been overlooked. Rado Golden Horse automatic CHRONOMETER for $479 on Ashford. Spectacular price on a COSC watch.
> 
> Rado Golden Horse R84849135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


Here is a review with a lot of real photos.

http://www.watchprosite.com/?page=wf.forumpost&fi=17&ti=874498&pi=5960078


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Ordered Wednesday night and shipped today from Ashford!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Everett464 said:


>


How does the pie taste mate? looks like your claiming my claim was 'drivel and doesn't exist' has turned into a big backflip lol
Cheers tiger.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Keyzard said:


> This thread is devolving into an Internet pissing match.......I keep hearing my Mother's voice in my head -
> 
> "....if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all"
> 
> Thread related - The 40% off deal at Deep Blue may be relatively common, but it get's you a lot of watch for the buck and some seriously quick shipping. I ordered a tritium diver late Tuesday, and the postman delivered it today. (Which means it would have been here yesterday if not for the holiday).


May I have a link for the watch you referred to? Also how is the tritium on it? Alot of tubes?


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> It is called black Friday for a reason.....not red.....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Think maybe they are holding off for CyberMonday? (Sheez, must every day of the week have some sort of modifier - SuperSaturday, ThrillingThursday..?


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

*WatchStation Warning* - Once again, make sure you are not getting the super-inflated "sales" price along with the 30% coupon. At least for Zodiac "Sales" items they inflated the price to the point where it will cost MORE to use the 30% coupon than to wait after the sale and use the 15% coupon that's always available.



impetusera said:


> EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3019 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
> I don't think the price is bad at 30% off for what you get. Swiss made auto with sapphire crystal. It's a good pick if someone wants to add a dressy swiss auto to their stable on the cheap.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This seems to have been overlooked. Rado Golden Horse automatic CHRONOMETER for $479 on Ashford. Spectacular price on a COSC watch.
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/golden-horse/R84849135.pid?nid=_cat680070&so=15
> 
> ...


I was considering that one. Didn't figure anyone here would point it out. Rado doesn't get much love around here.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Eterna Monterey Automatic for *$235 *after coupon *FALL25 *plus 11% cashback from *BeFrugal*.
There were other coupons listed but FALL25 seems to be the only working one.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanPatrick said:


> So this is a good deal, I think. Timeless Luxury Watches is offering 50% retail on brands they are clearing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a link to the sale? I only see the free pen mentioned on their FB page.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> I was considering that one. Didn't figure anyone here would point it out. Rado doesn't get much love around here.


Nice, but a 35mm case is small. That'd be my problem with it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> How do you buy anything from them? Everything I see in the clearance section only lists MSRP with a button that says "Inquire about this watch".


I suppose just give them a call or email. Their e commerce manager is very responsive. Had a reply from him in 3 minutes earlier today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Everett464 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Your claim is and was drivel. Sorry tiger shark champ mate.

You cant get an skx every day for $160 unless you're in Australia, and you convince the website with the shadiest URL in the world to accept your US dollars even though they only take AU dollars.

Sorry tiger shark champ mate. You're wrong. Also, sorry it's bugging you so much.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Nice, but a 35mm case is small. That'd be my problem with it.


Classic size, true to the era. Even today it is common, 35mm is still standard for a lot of PP and VC models.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> May I have a link for the watch you referred to? Also how is the tritium on it? Alot of tubes?


Sure, I ordered the Black on Hydro found here: DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -9 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - DAYNIGHT T-100 TRITIUM COLLECTION

Very nice quality, the first rubber strap I have ever gotten on a watch that I think I will keep, and the tritium is brighter than the 2 Luminox and the Carnival I owned before this one. Not bad for $207 delivered......


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

RyanD said:


> All 3 of mine with coupon codes shipped. The only sale I saw better than that was Gilt, and I missed out on the one I wanted there.


That makes 2 epic sales that I missed because I didn't look at this thread for an hour :-|


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Nobody cares about your squabble, take it to PM. 



Everett464 said:


> Your claim is and was drivel. Sorry tiger shark champ mate.
> 
> You cant get an skx every day for $160 unless you're in Australia, and you convince the website with the shadiest URL in the world to accept your US dollars even though they only take AU dollars.
> 
> Sorry tiger shark champ mate. You're wrong. Also, sorry it's bugging you so much.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Boding said:


> That makes 2 epic sales that I missed because I didn't look at this thread for an hour :-|


Work and home life take a back seat for those who are trying to snag a good deal. This thread takes commitment. lol

You have to weed through all the trivial banter between members who have disagreements.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Keyzard said:


> This thread is devolving into an Internet pissing match.......I keep hearing my Mother's voice in my head -
> 
> "....if you have nothing nice to say, say nothing at all"
> 
> Thread related - The 40% off deal at Deep Blue may be relatively common, but it get's you a lot of watch for the buck and some seriously quick shipping. I ordered a tritium diver late Tuesday, and the postman delivered it today. (Which means it would have been here yesterday if not for the holiday).


And speaking of SKX007 price arguments, who cares? The Deep Blue Nato Driver is $149 shipped. 44mm instead of 42mm, sapphire crystal, nicer hour markers, but still a Seiko automatic movement. 









NATO DIVER 300m AUTOMATIC COLLECTION- 4 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-13 MODELS


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> And speaking of SKX007 price arguments, who cares? The Deep Blue Nato Driver is $149 shipped. 44mm instead of 42mm, sapphire crystal, nicer hour markers, but still a Seiko automatic movement.
> 
> NATO DIVER 300m AUTOMATIC COLLECTION- 4 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-13 MODELS


Yes, that's a much better choice for the money in my opinion.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

What is the 40% code for deep blue?

Also I really wish ToM had something in my price range to take advantage of the 25 back for every 100 spent.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

The Eterna Monterey is down to $249 at WOW. At that price it's too good to let go. I got it for $289 but I got stress free payments. It then immediately went down to $249. But that's ok by me since I get to pay in 6 installments. I think they only have a couple left.

http://www.worldofwatches.com/black...dial-stainless-steel-eterna-11160041400165fra


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Did anyone order a Zenith over $4k with the coupon code and have it ship from Ashford?


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> What is the 40% code for deep blue?
> 
> Also I really wish ToM had something in my price range to take advantage of the 25 back for every 100 spent.


CYBER or CYBER40......I can't remember which....lol (and I don't feel like wading backwards through 20 pages of insufferable chest thumping to find it....sorry)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

M111 said:


> The Eterna Monterey is down to $249 at WOW. At that price it's too good to let go. I got it for $289 but I got stress free payments. It then immediately went down to $249. But that's ok by me since I get to pay in 6 installments. I think they only have a couple left.
> 
> Men's Monterey Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


The specs say that is a quartz model, but I'm not convinced that an "Eterna-Matic" is quartz. There is a similar quartz model, but it did not say Eterna-Matic on the dial. Let us know when you receive it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

M111 said:


> The Eterna Monterey is down to $249 at WOW. At that price it's too good to let go. I got it for $289 but I got stress free payments. It then immediately went down to $249. But that's ok by me since I get to pay in 6 installments. I think they only have a couple left.
> 
> Men's Monterey Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


I have a 20% coupon for WOW which brings it down to $199 delivered. Ugh, decisions decisions. The biggest thing holding me back is that I think because the way the bracelet is made you can't change straps which I would like this watch on leather and I don't think it can be done due to design


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

I just got a tracking notification for a JR Terrascope GMT from Ashford. Quite surprised. Hope the courier picks it up before they change their mind lol.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jthueter said:


> If tou ise GMA30 at jet.com the 8926OB is $52.48


 I only see the 8926, not the 8926ob, can you post a link, please? my googlefu skills are lacking this morning

edit: here's the link for the ob, but its oos https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Men...k-Dial-Watch/975a8521d0c645c2803aa277f9c3e16d


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Everett464 said:


> Your claim is and was drivel. Sorry tiger shark champ mate.
> 
> You cant get an skx every day for $160 unless you're in Australia, and you convince the website with the shadiest URL in the world to accept your US dollars even though they only take AU dollars.
> 
> Sorry tiger shark champ mate. You're wrong. Also, sorry it's bugging you so much.


eBay has the 007 new for $170 as a "normal price" from a couple sellers. Not too far off from the above mention $160.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The specs say that is a quartz model, but I'm not convinced that an "Eterna-Matic" is quartz. There is a similar quartz model, but it did not say Eterna-Matic on the dial. Let us know when you receive it.


Men's Monterey Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches
This is the automatic model. Look on the back it has ETERNA-MATIC etched where the quartz doesn't.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

impetusera said:


> Men's Monterey Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches
> This is the automatic model. Look on the back it has ETERNA-MATIC etched where the quartz doesn't.


This is the quartz model.


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

impetusera said:


> RyanD said:
> 
> 
> > The specs say that is a quartz model, but I'm not convinced that an "Eterna-Matic" is quartz. There is a similar quartz model, but it did not say Eterna-Matic on the dial. Let us know when you receive it.
> ...


Yes, I'm sorry, that is the one I got. When I went back and searched to share the deal, it must have taken me to the Quartz instead, and I didn't notice. I'm sorry, but at $289, and stress free payments or an additional coupon, is still a steal! Sorry again!


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> I was considering that one. Didn't figure anyone here would point it out. Rado doesn't get much love around here.


Bought a Rado, that was mentioned a few pages back, for my dad. They really make good lasting watches. My dad has a gold Diastar from the 80s or 90s still ticking.

Would actually buy this one... but not yet...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanD said:


> This is the quartz model.
> 
> View attachment 10023778


Both quartz and auto models on WOW. The auto is $40 more. Only difference in their pictures is the case back where the auto has ETERNA-MATIC etched. Maybe they bumbled the pictures and used the front picture of the auto for both. I wouldn't order the quartz and expect an auto.


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> What is the 40% code for deep blue?
> 
> Also I really wish ToM had something in my price range to take advantage of the 25 back for every 100 spent.


CYBER is your friend and the code for Deep Blue watches.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Get it back on topic gents.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> impetusera said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, but a 35mm case is small. That'd be my problem with it.
> ...


IMO the modest size really brings this one together for me. Any larger and the busyness of the dial combined with gold accents would come off as overly "blingy". Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Ancon has a good deal on their bronze Challenger right now. Normally $769, now $499 with free shipping. This isn't a BF deal, they've been running it for a while, but it's still a good deal to consider. I think they have other models on discount too.

ANCON Watches - The legend


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Another straps deal. Or did we know this one already?


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

M111 said:


> The Eterna Monterey is down to $249 at WOW. At that price it's too good to let go. I got it for $289 but I got stress free payments. It then immediately went down to $249. But that's ok by me since I get to pay in 6 installments. I think they only have a couple left. Men's Monterey Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


 Nice watch. The only thing stopping me from snagging one of these is the never to be sufficiently da mned proprietary lug design. I've stopped buying watches that I can't switch straps on.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

ban coming in 3... 2...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Too late. WTW beat me to it, lol.*


----------



## Everett464 (Nov 27, 2015)

yikes. That seems uncalled for. 

Also. I'd still love to figure out where to buy these $160 SKXs. If that's something one can actually do every day, is there any more advice about where? 

I checked the bay. Didn't see them.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea wow....


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> And speaking of SKX007 price arguments, who cares? The Deep Blue Nato Driver is $149 shipped. 44mm instead of 42mm, sapphire crystal, nicer hour markers, but still a Seiko automatic movement.
> 
> View attachment 10023626
> 
> ...


Even the hands look identical to SKX.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 9, 2015)

Other than looking around WUS in the classifieds section to see what these sell for and looking at the manufacturers site, I didn't do a ton of research on these as far as history of lowest pricing, etc. But, at just under $203 shipped on Massdrop, this seems like a great deal on a great looking (to me) watch.

I opted for the navy version.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

You apologize in advance if you offended someone and post this extremely offensive post?

MODS, can we please do something about this?

EDIT: Thank you MODS



Kirk B said:


> Sorry in advance if I offend someone, but you can't do ANYTHING these days without doing that! But with these petty arguments I can't help but think about this:
> 
> View attachment 10023906


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> Hi all ... At Amazon. Invicta 8926OB $64.99
> I've been watching/waiting with camelcamelcamel.
> Let's hope it arrives unmolested, undisturbed... cause I know what real BNIB looks like.
> Happy hunting.
> ...


Order confirmed 11:11am... order shipped 1:34pm...


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Through jet.com and the GMA30 code the SNK809 is about $28.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Through jet.com and the GMA30 code the SNK809 is about $28.


You can also pick up the nice looking SNZH53 for $100 shipped


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

The Monterey automatic is now sold out, so maybe at least a couple of folks here benefited from my post.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Been mostly keeping up with this thread but wondering if I missed any Alpina deals/sales?


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Will probably end up with a Hamilton PE Chrono from Ashford when all is said and done. 

From what I see, the $599 deal pops up every now and then, but it's still just too good to pass up and was the biggest value in my price range.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Been mostly keeping up with this thread but wondering if I missed any Alpina deals/sales?


Haven't seen anything noteable lately. I think it was a few days ago gemnation had a 3-hand startimer auto on their daily deal, not that it matters now.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> I just got a tracking notification for a JR Terrascope GMT from Ashford. Quite surprised. Hope the courier picks it up before they change their mind lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Congratulations ! What's the famous code that makes everyone think they might change their mind and cancel ? 
This is on ashford right ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Congratulations ! What's the famous code that makes everyone think they might change their mind and cancel ?
> This is on ashford right ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ashford briefly forgot to turn off stacking on their site-wide 20% off code and their Black Friday sale prices, so you could double up. They fixed it pretty quickly, but apparently are honoring sales made before the fix


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

My Ashford Hamilton shipped!


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

For thos of you, guys, who had to advocate to their wifes that the Ashford will never ever ship and unfortunatelly spent the budget again elswhere.
I am here to help
Let me take that burden from you.
Just PM me 

No i am not offering to ged you rid of your wife!
I can take care of some hamiltons, jeanrichards, edoxes certinas even zeniths...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Congratulations ! What's the famous code that makes everyone think they might change their mind and cancel ?
> This is on ashford right ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the code was EBSAVE20 that gave another 20% off the black friday prices. It was quickly deactivated.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Got tracking from Ashford for my Hamilton....20% off code on top of the BF deal.....


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

So somebody needs to buy this before I do. This is an odd deal, so bear with me.

A vintage 35mm Vacheron Constantin Patrimony in white gold listed for $3999 on ToM. ToM is doing $25 off for every $100 spent, bringing it to $3025. Befrugal is doing 10% cashback too, meaning your in for $2772.50 for a white gold VC.

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...patrimony-manual-wind-498047-109356-pre-owned










Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robert999 said:


> Got tracking from Ashford for my Hamilton....20% off code on top of the BF deal.....


I missed the bus for the 20% off coupon but picked up something small anyway to make use of the amex $50 back. Of course 20% additonal would have been sweet. Can't always win I guess.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

You were lucky!
Sadly, I didn't put a code to my Certina(


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just picked up this Khaki King quartz for my brother's Christmas gift for $159:

Hamilton Khaki Field H64451823 Men's Watch , watches









The leather-lined NATO strap looks too thick to be comfortable; that may just be a throw away, or trading fodder to someone who doesn't mind.


----------



## thilakbr (Sep 30, 2015)

Ashford Order shipped! 20% coupon on Hamilton X-Patrol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

just a quick note. the GMA30 code is ONE TIME only. that means when you reorder it wont you use it again for the "same household"

edit: hmm looks like the quote is broken. this is regarding the jet.com and namely the snk809 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd decided last night that if nothing better popped up today, I'd either go with the Deep Blue Daynight Diver T-100 automatic for $197 after the 40% of promotion or the Maratac SR-9015L watch+bracelet combo for $259. I pulled the trigger on the Maratac a little bit ago since it looks so different from anything else I have. I hope it's not too big at 46mm, but at that price I guess I could flip it if I determine it's too big for me. Thanks to whoever posted the Maratac deal! I'm reposting it here for any who missed it and don't want to go back through pages of posts at this point: https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo


----------



## PeterManFong (Jul 14, 2016)

Dearmar is on sale. $100ish off. Full shipped price is $198 shipped. Includes free set of signed ISO dive strap.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Everett464 said:


> $160?? Every day? Where?


yeah anything below $200 brand new for SKX seems like a good deal to me.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

PeterManFong said:


> Dearmar is on sale. $100ish off. Full shipped price is $198 shipped. Includes free set of signed ISO dive strap.


What is a Dearmar? Could you please provide us with a link?

Thank you


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Even the hands look identical to SKX.


I'm starting to come around on the Deep Blue. Looks good, better specs, cheaper...and I'm not a "brand name" guy so having a hard time seeing why I wouldnt.

P.S. I take no responsibility for where that SKX007 argument went.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lancman said:


> Amazon UK have the Bulova Moon watch at £275 on a lightning deal for the next two hours. Don't know if that's a good price?


F$©# yes that's a good price! BUY, BUY, BUY!


----------



## Gaspode (Jan 22, 2014)

PeterManFong said:


> Dearmar is on sale. $100ish off. Full shipped price is $198 shipped. Includes free set of signed ISO dive strap.


I think it's just one free strap:


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

impetusera said:


> I think the code was EBSAVE20 that gave another 20% off the black friday prices. It was quickly deactivated.


Cool... this just shows the amount of markup that goes into these watches. They're still at least breaking even when 20% is taken off their black friday sales prices.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Best Black Friday ever. Just received UPS tracking for my (coupon'd) Terrascope from Ashford.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Not a screaming deal but I don't recall seeing the Hamilton Intramatic at such a low price in recent history:

https://jet.com/product/Hamilton-H3...d-Mens-Watch/c066d7bf676d41c5b519c63f6e3652c2

Use code GMA30 to bring it down to $463 shipped (and maybe other codes apply as well).


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd say between my various sale wins and the dozen straps I've ordered, it's been a solid BF. Thanks to everyone for sharing the deals! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

feltharg said:


> just a quick note. the GMA30 code is ONE TIME only. that means when you reorder it wont you use it again for the "same household"
> 
> edit: hmm looks like the quote is broken. this is regarding the jet.com and namely the snk809


[/QUOTE]

If you buy 2 Seiko SNK809 the price drops to $27.48 each with the GMA30 code, almost a ridiculous price for that watch. These are going to be the guinea pigs for my first mod attempts. Wish me luck.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats to those of you who had your 20% off Ashford orders ship!

*Let this be a lesson to those who feel like contacting customer support asking about a coupon...please, just don't do it! Try a coupon and if it works, place your order and hope for the best!*


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Just by way of high fiving each other on a slowish Black Friday, my white dial Terrascope shipped from Ashford. 

I'm grateful for the code share and congrats to everyone who got an order in. 

Also, I recommend the Deep Blue divers with code CYBER to anyone who's on the fence. I got the Pepsi Nato 300 last year and I like everything about it including the 44mm size.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

My Ashford order also shipped.


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Regret not pulling the trigger on the Ashford deal.. congrats to those who got it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

My wallet is happy that the 20% coupon didn't work. I don't need to drop another $500 just to try out a watch that I'm not sure if I really want. I guess the hype for Eterna, Alpina, and Oris is over.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Another Bulova Moon Landing with leather band at Kohls for $330 minus 15% off promo code: NOVSAVE15 $280

Code also good for metal wristband model 96B258 at $390 minus code $331


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Congrats to those of you who had your 20% off Ashford orders ship!
> 
> *Let this be a lesson to those who feel like contacting customer support asking about a coupon...please, just don't do it! Try a coupon and if it works, place your order and hope for the best!*


Indeed -the coupon code got pulled just as I was close to placing an order thanks to that bozo who called.
Oh well, money saved I guess


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks to the poster who put it the Rado Golden Horse. It led me to the Rado Rattrapante Chronograph that's also a certified chronometer. On a bracelet. And with the original Rado warranty honored all in for $1550.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> Congrats to those of you who had your 20% off Ashford orders ship!
> 
> *Let this be a lesson to those who feel like contacting customer support asking about a coupon...please, just don't do it! Try a coupon and if it works, place your order and hope for the best!*


The person who called has integrity and should be proud of themselves for their concern about honoring the value of a person's labors. Knowing a person made a mistake that cost them dearly should make a decent person very uncomfortable.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Indeed -the coupon code got pulled just as I was close to placing an order thanks to that bozo who called.
> Oh well, money saved I guess


Can we please quit attacking the poor guy. Everyone piled on him yesterday. Give it a rest.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Back to the deals, curiously enough I don't think this one has been mentioned despite that it looks like a decent one.

Victorinox Chrono Classic Quartz Watch @ 149.99 on Massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/victorinox-chrono-classic-quartz-watch


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Congrats to those of you who had your 20% off Ashford orders ship!
> 
> *Let this be a lesson to those who feel like contacting customer support asking about a coupon...please, just don't do it! Try a coupon and if it works, place your order and hope for the best!*


no .... i was gonna use it on a hamilton pioneer chrono which was i believe 679 and i stopped after i read the post thats 134 $ 
but its all good dude had good intentions .im gonna go get it today anyways still a great deal 
very happy with what i got glycine from evine turtle from khols for 230 shipped and this hamilton and im done 
thank you guys for posting deals and happy holidays to everyone


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

While waiting the wife and kids shopping, saw this
Eterna Artena quartz from jomadeals for $225. 
Maybe also try google20 to see if you can knock it down another $20

Link is here









They keep asking me if I need anything but my budget is for
watch... Don't need any new garment... Just watches lol

Or alternatively Eterna 1948 legacy auto for $499
Link here


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

abujordan said:


> Ashford with code EBSAVE20, this was $150.


A personal thanks to abujordan for being the original poster (as far as I can tell) of the Ashford EBSAVE20 discount stack deal! This guy only had 10 posts when he put that up to the group. It only goes to show, no matter what your post count, don't be afraid to contribute to the group!!! 

Here's my contribution - one of my grail watches has been the Helson Porthole. It's not for everyone, but I love the steampunk look of this bronze diver. They sold out in 2012, then came back in 2014, sold out again earlier this year. I verified through a Google cache of their site that when I checked last week it was still sold out... but somehow it seems that they made some more (last report was only 62 produced so far) just in time for the only time of the year that they offer a discount (10%). I was hesitant to post anything because I suspected this was an error on their part, but I got confirmation now that they are preparing my watch for shipment.

Helson

If you want one you better jump. Only a couple a year have come up on the used market and usually at over retail cost.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> While waiting the wife and kids shopping, saw this
> Eterna Artena quartz from jomadeals for $225.
> Maybe also try google20 to see if you can knock it down another $20
> 
> ...


179


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

vitekodessa said:


> 179


My googlefu needs work. Thank you for saving additional dough
for this group. Cheers.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Bulova Military Chrono with 262kHz movement (same as the Moonwatch.)

$110 on Lightning Deal.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Are all the Deep Blue 44mm or bigger? I want to give DB a try but 44mm is too big for me. Do they offer anything in 42mm?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

THANK YOU!! Got one- that is a beauty- I didn't want the Edox Hydro sub anyways (Ashford cancelled it). My guess is Ashford looked at individual margins and picked and choosed what they would take.... good luck to all!



Kirk B said:


> A personal thanks to abujordan for being the original poster (as far as I can tell) of the Ashford EBSAVE20 discount stack deal! This guy only had 10 posts when he put that up to the group. It only goes to show, no matter what your post count, don't be afraid to contribute to the group!!!
> 
> Here's my contribution - one of my grail watches has been the Helson Porthole. It's not for everyone, but I love the steampunk look of this bronze diver. They sold out in 2012, then came back in 2014, sold out again earlier this year. I verified through a Google cache of their site that when I checked last week it was still sold out... but somehow it seems that they made some more (last report was only 62 produced so far) just in time for the only time of the year that they offer a discount (10%). I was hesitant to post anything because I suspected this was an error on their part, but I got confirmation now that they are preparing my watch for shipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Bulova Military Chrono with 262kHz movement (same as the Moonwatch.)
> 
> $110 on Lightning Deal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


The black case version (not sure if PVD or not) is available for $10 more/$120.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Are all the Deep Blue 44mm or bigger? I want to give DB a try but 44mm is too big for me. Do they offer anything in 42mm?


I think 42 is as small as it comes for the men's stuff, not sure the size of the women's collection


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

http://www.watchwinderstore.com

Seems like pretty good deals on winders. Order a nice box from them after doing a little research on reviews.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

tissotguy said:


> While waiting the wife and kids shopping, saw this
> Eterna Artena quartz from jomadeals for $225.
> Maybe also try google20 to see if you can knock it down another $20
> 
> ...


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Ventus Watches is offering deals up to 20% off until Nov 30:

BlackPVD - $60 Off the Caspian C4
BlackKite - $30 Off all Carbon Black Kites
BlackCaspian - $30 Off all Caspian models (Does not stack with 'BlackPVD' code)

Ventus Watches


----------



## fishercs (Dec 14, 2013)

City74 said:


> I think 42 is as small as it comes for the men's stuff, not sure the size of the women's collection


Love my deep blue, picked one up off amazon warehouse for around 120.. Wearing it now sitting in an airport bar on layover









Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Ventus Watches

*BlackPVD - $60 Off the Caspian C4
BlackKite - $30 Off all Carbon Black Kites
BlackCaspian - $30 Off all Caspian models (Does not stack with 'BlackPVD' code)*


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Some new and pretty significant discounts on certain Glycines at The Watchery. F104 for $360; Airman GMT chrono (white face) for $927; quartz for $117, to name a few. Odd thing (for The Watchery) is that none of the BeFrugal "typical" stackable coupons seem to be working. Glycine Timepieces | The Watchery


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

So while most of the Orients don't benefit a whole lot from the BF2016 coupon (items like the Orient Ray etc still end up roughly the same as normal selling price), I believe it actually nets out pretty decent on the Star Seeker. Not super crazy, but $550 seems less than I've seen it for in casual shopping.










Ironic that I only see this after blowing my budget on other deals, since it was one that I was looking for originally. :/

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Keep in mind were often buying from grey market dealers , who some might say are cheating the system for their own good in the first place.



Robotaz said:


> The person who called has integrity and should be proud of themselves for their concern about honoring the value of a person's labors. Knowing a person made a mistake that cost them dearly should make a decent person very uncomfortable.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some new and pretty significant discounts on certain Glycines at The Watchery. F104 for $360; Airman GMT chrono (white face) for $927; quartz for $117, to name a few. Odd thing (for The Watchery) is that none of the BeFrugal "typical" stackable coupons seem to be working. Glycine Timepieces | The Watchery


Some nice deals on Oris on that site too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> The person who called has integrity and should be proud of themselves for their concern about honoring the value of a person's labors. Knowing a person made a mistake that cost them dearly should make a decent person very uncomfortable.


I try to buy a watch from your store at the lowest price I can; you let me or you don't.

They let me. (Or at least I assume they will, as everybody else's orders are shipping.)

I wasn't trying to "pull anything over" on Ashford at the time I used that coupon code. Indeed, if all I go by is my communication from that store, and the next thing I hear from them is that my order shipped, I'm not sure what all of the angst is about?

Can everybody please stop talking about what a bozo the guy was who called Ashford about the coupon code? For no other reason than so I can stop hearing what a terrible, unethical person I am for using a coupon code _that Ashford is letting me use without a hint of complaint from THEM_?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

For the record, it was TWO people who openly admitted calling to Ashford. I am certain that others may have done so just never posted about it.

Also, it never fails to amaze me how we consider this forum / thread to be the entire world (this happens on lots of other non watch related forums as well). There could be hundreds of Ashford customers who have nothing to do with this thread or this forum and could have called as well.

I would suggest everyone to be just glad that Ashford shipped most of the orders and let the matter rest in peace.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Some nice deals on Oris on that site too.


I was hoping to see a deal on the Oris Aquis or Diver 65 and haven't seen either on BF sale anywhere


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

thedius said:


> For the record, it was TWO people who openly admitted calling to Ashford. I am certain that others may have done so just never posted about it.
> 
> Also, it never fails to amaze me how we consider this forum / thread to be the entire world (this happens on lots of other non watch related forums as well). There could be hundreds of Ashford customers who have nothing to do with this thread or this forum and could have called as well.
> 
> I would suggest everyone to be just glad that Ashford shipped most of the orders and let the matter rest in peace.


Reasonable to assume someone at Ashford noticed it before anyone called in anyway. It'd take a little time to get the right person to implement the change to disable coupons. Even possible they did it on purpose because it gives those on the fence reason to go ahead and make the purchase which is more sales for them. Plus they have the ability to cancel anything they lose too much on. Even without the extra 20% they had decent deals compared to others.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

City74 said:


> I was hoping to see a deal on the Oris Aquis or Diver 65 and haven't seen either on BF sale anywhere


Here is one for the Aquis (not sure how good it is though):

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/oris-aquis-date-mens-divers-watch-733-7653-41-59-rs.html


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

City74 said:


> I was hoping to see a deal on the Oris Aquis or Diver 65 and haven't seen either on BF sale anywhere


Yeah I haven't really seen any either, probably because it's two of their best selling models.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

thedius said:


> Here is one for the Aquis (not sure how good it is though):
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/oris-aquis-date-mens-divers-watch-733-7653-41-59-rs.html


Yea they have been priced like that for a few weeks....wasn't really a sale.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats to whoever bought the F-104 for $360. That is a heck of a deal. I got a good deal from the gooroo last month, but it wasn't That good. It is a beautiful watch and fits the wrist like glove. Every time I wear it, I don't feel I'm wearing a watch at all.











dumberdrummer said:


> Some new and pretty significant discounts on certain Glycines at The Watchery. F104 for $360; Airman GMT chrono (white face) for $927; quartz for $117, to name a few. Odd thing (for The Watchery) is that none of the BeFrugal "typical" stackable coupons seem to be working. Glycine Timepieces | The Watchery


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

tierbo said:


> Stumbled upon this list on the time bum blog
> thetimebum.com/ blog
> 
> Air Blue: 40% off all watches
> ...


If you had to graciously hand type all the above, we ought to give you a gold watch. If like me, you're married, and you did type it all, you might get divorce threats instead though! But THANKS.

At the risk of sounding like a shill for Deep Blue, Air Blue, I'm amazed we got the Air Blue Bravo Chrono today. That was FAST. Looks great. Sapphire crystal, etc. I am glad I ordered an extra steel bracelet ( my son prefers bracelets)---$138 total, because the standard, non riveted distressed lamb leather band's so nice that I think it's going on my 46mm Hamilton Khaki King 'Big Pilot' automatic. To me, Hamilton's a fine watch, but their standard bands and bracelets have usually been their weakest component. The NATO 'Bond' grey and black stripe strap I put on stood in well, but being winter, the Air Blue soft, distressed leather black band ought to look and feel great.

Again, Deepbluewatches.com, their dive and pilot watches, discounted from $99 quartz, to $149 with automatic on many models are worth a look.

Happy trails to you!!!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Congrats to whoever bought the F-104 for $360. That is a heck of a deal. I got a good deal from the gooroo last month, but it wasn't That good. It is a beautiful watch and fits the wrist like glove. Every time I wear it, I don't feel I'm wearing a watch at all.
> 
> View attachment 10025506


It still shows 1 in stock


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I dropped by TJ Maxx today on the way to the bank looking for another Brera Orologi watch. They didn't have any Brera watches, but a Citizen caught my eye. I ended up making a snap decision to buy the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e, realizing that I could always take it back if I decide I don't like it. It took me over an hour to set the watch correctly. Everything works off the digital part of the watch and it is very complicated to set up properly, as many Eco-Drive watches are, particularly those with perpetual calendars. It appears to be working like it should now and I will keep my eye on it for a few days before I decide whether to keep it and size the bracelet. This watch lists for $695.00 and the best on-line deal I could find was $297.99 at the Certified Watch Store. I paid $179.99.











​


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've told you guys about this watch twice already, I think.

Today the deal on it is NUTS.

Area Trend has the Victorinox Swiss Army Swiss automatic chronograph, model 241191, for $457.99. Be Frugal takes it down to $414.

Great bracelet, sapphire crystal, 100M water resistance and an ETA Valgranges movement, which is their 7750 for bigger watches.

I own it and love it. You'll need a larger wrist to pull it off, though.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

If it were the black dial, I wouldn't mind having two of the same watch. I really love mine.

Somebody buy this. It is a steal!











City74 said:


> It still shows 1 in stock


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If you're still interested in an SAS, try emailing them directly. I tried putting my order in on a Stealth Tiger yesterday early evening (PST), but for whatever reason, PayPal kept saying there was an error with my address and to contact the merchant directly. After several attempts, the watch then went out of stock! I emailed SAS at what would have been around 2 or 3am their time indicating what had happened and that if there were any of either model remaining, I was still interested. I received a reply from Graeme earlier this afternoon (PST) stating that he can help me out and to let him know which model I was interested in, and he would send me a PayPal request directly. I responded indicating interest now in the Dubh Linn and I'm waiting on the PayPal request him (but it's also after midnight his time now).



valuewatchguy said:


> The SAS deal is apparently sold out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrikelnel (Jul 12, 2016)

Just got a message that my Hamilton from Ashford (with the 20% off code) ) has shipped!


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

City74 said:


> Yea they have been priced like that for a few weeks....wasn't really a sale.


Can't imagine any decent color going cheaper than that for the Oris Aquis Date. Great watch, I love mine. A new one on a bracelet under $1000 is a no brainer. They don't seem to be making the older model anymore so I'd grab one now.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> If it were the black dial, I wouldn't mind having two of the same watch. I really love mine.
> 
> Somebody buy this. It is a steal!
> 
> View attachment 10025602


If it was the black dial I already would have bought it haha


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Are all the Deep Blue 44mm or bigger? I want to give DB a try but 44mm is too big for me. Do they offer anything in 42mm?


The Sea Quest is an older model and 42mm. They're still out there though. I'm after it in a red dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've told you guys about this watch twice already, I think.
> 
> Today the deal on it is NUTS.
> 
> ...


Victorinox doesn't always get a lot of love but they put out some real solid stuff you can get a great deal on. That's a great price for an auto chrono. Beautiful large display back with decorated movement. I'm sure the bracelet is solid and well made on that. When I picked up a Maverick I could of swore the bracelet rolled out of the same factory as that of my Fortis.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I dropped by TJ Maxx today on the way to the bank looking for another Brera Orologi watch. They didn't have any Brera watches, but a Citizen caught my eye. I ended up making a snap decision to buy the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e, realizing that I could always take it back if I decide I don't like it. It took me over an hour to set the watch correctly. Everything works off the digital part of the watch and it is very complicated to set up properly, as many Eco-Drive watches are, particularly those with perpetual calendars. It appears to be working like it should now and I will keep my eye on it for a few days before I decide whether to keep it and size the bracelet. This watch lists for $695.00 and the best on-line deal I could find was $297.99 at the Certified Watch Store. I paid $179.99.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10025594
> ...


Wearing mine right now. Bought it at Da Max earlier this year. Good Ana-digi for the money. Kinda heavy though, but comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterManFong (Jul 14, 2016)

https://deaumar.com/collections/deaumar-watches/products/deaumar-ensign?variant=14034687943


----------



## tierbo (Nov 2, 2016)

EL_GEEk said:


> If it were the black dial, I wouldn't mind having two of the same watch. I really love mine.
> 
> Somebody buy this. It is a steal!
> 
> View attachment 10025602


It is gone now I am afraid. I struggled trying to purchase this from Canada.... didn't matter what I selected as method and whether I had Canada as my country or origin or not. I tried both ways for probably 45 minutes, regardless of what was selected, when I went to my address and changed it from USA, it kicked me back out to the screen before...  to bad because that is a beauty.... I did get in on the Seiko baby tuna deal so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> BrandonR said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats to those of you who had your 20% off Ashford orders ship!
> ...


Thanks for all of your profound insight on topics ranging from macroeconomic theory to ethics. I'm sure your library smells of deep mahogany. And books.


----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Some new and pretty significant discounts on certain Glycines at The Watchery. F104 for $360; Airman GMT chrono (white face) for $927; quartz for $117, to name a few. Odd thing (for The Watchery) is that none of the BeFrugal "typical" stackable coupons seem to be working. Glycine Timepieces | The Watchery


Some coupons don't, but others do. Just tried GIFT40, which worked, but FALLTW50 didn't.


----------



## CJVvermont (Nov 25, 2016)

Walmart SKX007 for $189. Three left, checked @ 5:57


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

cmdr_keen said:


> Some coupons don't, but others do. Just tried GIFT40, which worked, but FALLTW50 didn't.


customerservicetoldtheysetblackfridaypricesandallcouponsexpired)))


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> The Artena Quartz is regularly available for $199 at various outlets. I stalked it for awhile before deciding against it. IIRC, it was available over the last couple of days for less than $150. I am almost certain someone had the white dial version for $129 but for the life of me I can't remember where. I have looked at too many watch deals recently. Sorry that I am not being much help but you might find it at one of the regular sites, watchery, WOW, jet, etc.


Black dial, black leather band version for $160 at WOW: Men's Artena Black Genuine Leather and Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> ...dropped by TJ Maxx today....I ended up making a snap decision to buy the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e... Everything works off the digital part of the watch and it is very complicated to set up properly, as many Eco-Drive watches are, particularly those with perpetual calendars. It appears to be working like it should now and I will keep my eye on it for a few days before I decide whether to keep it and size the bracelet. This watch lists for $695.00 and the best on-line deal I could find was $297.99 at the Certified Watch Store. I paid $179.99​



​Yikes... wow. I need to locate my nearest TJ Maxx. Great find. You'll find out in Feb. if you set it right. I have several Citizen A-T perpetual calendars and non A-T perpetual calendars, I find it fun to set them up. One thing that is still an issue is DST changes. One that I have has a 'setting' (SMT) for that...cool. The others, I use the alternate time zone (L-TM) set back 1 hour. Then all I need to do is switch to the 'other' 'time zone'.
Wear it in good health... if you keep it.... <wink>


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> Ventus Watches
> 
> *BlackPVD - $60 Off the Caspian C4
> BlackKite - $30 Off all Carbon Black Kites
> BlackCaspian - $30 Off all Caspian models (Does not stack with 'BlackPVD' code)*


they seem to do brass cases very well. I think this brand is going on my 2017 buy list.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Warning: Store Display Model deal on Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot

Use Befrugal, go to Watchery and click on Limited Time Deals. Scroll all the way down and buy the Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot for $699.99. Add the best coupon code from Befrugal (I see FALLTW50 for $50 off $500) and you should get the watch for under $649.99 - with 11.3% cash back, it should come out to $576.55. I just pulled the trigger on the black dial one when it said there was only one left. There is also a grey dial one and a day date model (which is a much bigger watch at a higher price).


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

cmdr_keen said:


> Some coupons don't, but others do. Just tried GIFT40, which worked, but FALLTW50 didn't.


GIFT20 worked for $20 off $175 and free shipping. (Watchery)


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

qrocks said:


> they seem to do brass cases very well. I think this brand is going on my 2017 buy list.


I agree.. I don't currently own one, but I backed the Mori Brass Diver on kickstarter. Some great specs for the money, I can't wait to see it!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

qrocks said:


> they seem to do brass cases very well. I think this brand is going on my 2017 buy list.


Maybe I'm overthinking it, but wouldn't bronze hold up better than (softer) brass?

It's not as though I would dive with that watch, lol. it is probably a great value. I am on the fence.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I've finally found a half decent UK deal, Ernest Jones have this Citizen Titanium Perpetual Calendar Alarm Chronograph at £125. It's now discontinued and anywhere else that has it in stock sells it for around double that price.

Citizen Men's Titanium Ion Plated Strap Watch Â - Ernest Jones


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry if this a repost Arizona Fine Time has 30% off everything.

Watches by Grand Seiko, Citizen Signature & More : Arizona Fine Time


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

City74 said:


> I was hoping to see a deal on the Oris Aquis or Diver 65 and haven't seen either on BF sale anywhere


Gemnation had a to of good deals on Diver 65s earlier this week. A lot of them under $1000, a few just over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RBLAINE said:


> Thanks for all of your profound insight on topics ranging from macroeconomic theory to ethics. I'm sure your library smells of deep mahogany. And books.


I'm sorry you feel guilty enough to try to insult me. That's your problem through.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Gemnation had a to of good deals on Diver 65s earlier this week. A lot of them under $1000, a few just over.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea around $1k seems to be e cheapest, I think I saw them on Jomashop for $950 one day but that's the least


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Via Amazon--------

Seiko Recraft SNKN05 for an all-time-lowest *$76.5* after automatically applied 30%off at checkout page.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Sorry if this a repost Arizona Fine Time has 30% off everything.
> 
> Watches by Grand Seiko, Citizen Signature & More : Arizona Fine Time


Excluding sale items. If that Eberhard chrono was 30% off I'd have bought it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Another UK deal, H.Samuel have got a Buy One Get One Half Price Deal across their website at the moment. But it get's interesting when you see that they have some Seiko, Bulova, and Citizen chrono's that are already at half price. When you mix it up you realise that you can add a G-Shock for just £34 and get both watches for a total of £134.









Engagement and Wedding Rings - Jewellery - Watches - Gifts | H.Samuel


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, it's weird and I don't think it's so much the coupon, but rather the watch itself that determines whether a coupon will work. For example, GIFT75 worked on the 45mm grey dial Pro Pilot, but not on the black dial 45mm Pro Pilot (and both are over $700, so technically the coupon should work on both). Also, which Pro Pilot did you pull the trigger on? The 41mm black dial on bracelet for $699.99 still shows 2 remaining Oris 0175176974164-0782019-SD Watches,Men's Big Crown Pro Pilot Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches...

Oris

Style #: ORIS-0175176974164-0782019-SD

Men's Big Crown Pro Pilot Stainless Steel Black Dial

List:
Our Price:
Sale Price:
Shipping:

$1,750.00 What's this?
$1,219.99 (Save 30%)
$699.99 (60% off!)
Free Delivery

I Want This

only 2 left

Case Diameter: 41mm

See Sizing Chart

Movement Type: Automatic

100% Authentic
30 Day Money Back Guarantee



Uroboros said:


> Warning: Store Display Model deal on Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot
> 
> Use Befrugal, go to Watchery and click on Limited Time Deals. Scroll all the way down and buy the Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot for $699.99. Add the best coupon code from Befrugal (I see FALLTW50 for $50 off $500) and you should get the watch for under $649.99 - with 11.3% cash back, it should come out to $576.55. I just pulled the trigger on the black dial one when it said there was only one left. There is also a grey dial one and a day date model (which is a much bigger watch at a higher price).


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I dropped by TJ Maxx today on the way to the bank looking for another Brera Orologi watch. They didn't have any Brera watches, but a Citizen caught my eye. I ended up making a snap decision to buy the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e, realizing that I could always take it back if I decide I don't like it. It took me over an hour to set the watch correctly. Everything works off the digital part of the watch and it is very complicated to set up properly, as many Eco-Drive watches are, particularly those with perpetual calendars. It appears to be working like it should now and I will keep my eye on it for a few days before I decide whether to keep it and size the bracelet. This watch lists for $695.00 and the best on-line deal I could find was $297.99 at the Certified Watch Store. I paid $179.99.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10025594
> ...


Ditto. I was at TJ Maxx Wednesday. Saw Tissot watches for first time, along with more Emperor Armani, Rotary and a lot of Citizens, a few nice Skagens, etc. They said they get a new truck in every day Monday thru Saturday and lately even some Sundays. Sawe a gold plated Movado Museum watch for around $200. Not my style, but about $80 less than Jomas %50 off current BF 'sale' price. I showed the sales lady and it's now gonna be her BF's Xmas presnt!!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Or for example this Citizen Ecodrive GMT Chrono and Seiko Military Chrono together for £250 as an other example. The lowest priced item is always half price.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> Sorry if this a repost Arizona Fine Time has 30% off everything.
> 
> Watches by Grand Seiko, Citizen Signature & More : Arizona Fine Time


Is there a code or link?


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Sorry if this a repost Arizona Fine Time has 30% off everything.
> 
> Watches by Grand Seiko, Citizen Signature & More : Arizona Fine Time


Is there a code that can be used? I don't see the discounts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

pk22 said:


> Is there a code that can be used? I don't see the discounts
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their prices already reflect the discount off of MSRP.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, so far this thread has resulted in my ordering four watches from three different companies. Many more savings and I will be broke!

Seiko Orange Prosper diver from Ashford
Luminiox GMT and Bulova UHF field watch from WOW
Bulova UHF chromo from Amazon


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok, here are some really affordable deals on jet.com with code GMA30

Bulova Accutron II 96B208 Silver/Black Analog Quartz Men's Watch @ $132.13 (slightly less than the last Amazon Lightning Deal)

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...z-Mens-Watch/fdc423adb9904ceebfb428f3a10a65a7

Bulova 96B204 Mens BA11 Blue Leather Strap Watch @ $86.16

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-96B2...-Strap-Watch/3af45edadf0a45b08874e8a66eb6dfb8

Bulova Military Collection Green Black Quartz Analog Men's Watch 96B229 @ $84.98 (Lowest I've ever seen this)

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Mili...Watch-96B229/fc43a2a58ccb4c8a94f935926f0deff0

And for the Invicta modders:

Invicta Pro Diver NH35A Black Dial Watch @ $45.49

https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Pro-Diver-NH35A-Black-Dial-Watch/47b49bca77bf457ab7a2dc427d92c57a

Too many pictures to post and too tired after many hours of deal hunting. You'll know the models when you see them, they have been around this thread many times.

EDIT: Code GMA30 seems to be dead now.


----------



## pk22 (Jul 1, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Their prices already reflect the discount off of MSRP.


I'm guessing you work for az fine time. There definitely aren't many deals here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Not for Grand Seikos. I got my hopes up.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Maybe I'm overthinking it, but wouldn't bronze hold up better than (softer) brass?
> 
> It's not as though I would dive with that watch, lol. it is probably a great value. I am on the fence.


I think it would be a strong enough material for a case.. besides it's going to patina like bronze. Also, if it gets a ding or two for being a softer material, it will just add to the patina.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

A little help if you will, trying to grab the Seiko 5 from Jet and using the GMA30 I can only get it down to $37 and the triple 15 will not combine, What am I missing, can you guys help?


----------



## jthueter (Sep 23, 2016)

studiompd said:


> I only see the 8926, not the 8926ob, can you post a link, please? my googlefu skills are lacking this morning


Since I can't post links, if you just search 8926OB from the main jet.com page,the only thing that shows up is:

Invicta Pro Diver NH35A Black Dial Watch

In the description it calls out 8926OB.

Ended up being $45.49 shipped with GMA30, which is a pretty sweet deal. Just purchased it.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Doxa are having 15% off store wide with the code BLACKFRIDAY15

http://shop.doxawatches.com/?v=6cc98ba2045f

Some models already have 10-23% off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> Maybe I'm overthinking it, but wouldn't bronze hold up better than (softer) brass?
> 
> It's not as though I would dive with that watch, lol. it is probably a great value. I am on the fence.


Yes, bronze is considered better but is usually priced 3X brass. Realistically both will hold up fine and probably the same on your wrist! I have been looking to add to my brass/bronze collection and was not disappointed by BF (picked up 4 such watches). So just to tempt you further here are some options right now:

Ventus Caspian - as noted above
Maranez - 20% off and free shipping
Armida - 15% off
Helson - 10% off and free shipping
Vostock Europe Almaz quartz chrono bronze - 20% off ($292) at Evine
G. Gerlach - 15% off and free shipping on their new Submarine

I thought the G. Gerlach deal was especially sweet. They usually charge ~$20 USD for shipping. I got the Submarine brass diver for $312 shipped. That is significantly better than their pre-sale discount earlier this year when they were first introduced!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

So much angst on this thread recently! Some of it is amusing... I don't have a point of view on calling vs not calling, but the posts making Ashford sound like a poor widow getting taken advantage of are hilarious. Its a business, and not a small or new one. They can take care of themselves, and did. The deals they wanted to honor, they did, the ones they didn't, they didn't. No merit badges one way or the other for customers.

As for the SKX angst, depending on whether you want to 007 or the 009, the K or the j version, rubber or bracelet, prices can vary, but to the OP's question, that "MSRP" price on Jet was total BS. Not terribly hard to find sales with even better prices, but here are a few on eBay in the 170 to 180 range (mostly 009Ks on rubber for the cheapest prices) from Singapore dealers who seem to offer prices in this range most of the time:

Seiko Analog Seiko Diver Sport Mens Watch SKX007K2 SKX007J1 SKX009K1 SKX009J1 | eBay
SKX009J SKX009K SKX007J SKX007K Seiko Divers Watch | eBay
Seiko Mens Seiko Diver Sport Watch SKX007K2 SKX007J1 SKX009K1 SKX009J1 | eBay

Having said that, the 40% off Deep Blue seems awfully hard to pass up

I haven't picked up much this BF, because (sigh) I'm mostly interested in Rolex/Tudor?steinhart atm, and haven't seen any discounts on those that are interesting.

But here is a Seiko PADI SRPA21 deal... someone mentioned it a while back (sorry - can't credit the right person, as I don't remember), but this is the best price I've seen on it:

Seiko Prospex SRPA21 Automatic Watch

With code ANNIVERSARY, it's down to 334.69 with free shipping. (If anyone else has seen it at a better price, please let me know!)

One concern: it says "back ordered." But they are still taking orders so... who knows.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

One last deal from jet.com and I am done for today. Be careful though guys, you can use code GMA30 for ONLY one order today!

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Watc...r-Band-Watch/6d922208dc5f42a988f3ae062635e4a5

$91.88









EDIT: Code GMA30 seems to be dead now.​


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

GMA30 is dead at Jet?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Disappointed that the best ToM can come up with are overpriced Edox (the automatics at least)


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

A little help if you will, trying to grab the Seiko 5 from Jet and using the GMA30 I can only get it down to $37 and the triple 15 will not combine, What am I missing, can you guys help?​



*​*


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Tried GMA30 and it didn't work. Any discount for first time user of jet.com?


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Tried GMA30 and it didn't work. Any discount for first time user of jet.com?


Code is now dead - invalid.


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for posting this. I've been looking for a deal on the SNZH53, and would not have found it otherwise. With tax, $111 shipped. Seems like a great price for this watch.



City74 said:


> You can also pick up the nice looking SNZH53 for $100 shipped


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Jet is awful, why would the code go away at 630 central. shouldn't that go for the day?


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

No sorry, I don't work there, jeez try to help out lol., I live in Michigan. They are a full-service dealer, not gray... so I agree it's not the same as SWI and friends. If you are wanting a particular Grand Seiko at 30 off, my guess is if you emailed them directly, they would try to work it out. Since they are an authorized dealer I'm sure they have MAPP's (Minimum advertised pricing policy), and can't exactly drop the bottom out for all the other dealers to piss about. Interesting to look at some of their "clearance" items though, and how much cheaper they are thru gray dealer. Last year I quoted up a Grand Seiko but didn't end up pulling the trigger. (it was 25 off last year.)

As a side note- it feels like a lot of people on this board get to expecting 80-90 off on everything. While that work on some of the mid-tier brands, getting 30 off on lines like Grand Seiko I consider a pretty good deal. And now I'll go put on my flame retarding clothes.

edited to include link to site


Premium timepieces, Internet's best prices



Purveyors of Fine Watches and Luxury Products


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Porsche Design 6360-42-44-0276 Watches,Men's Flat Six Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Maaaaaaan...congrats to whoever got that Glycine F104 for $360. I'm a bit (ok, a lot) jealous.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Tried GMA30 and it didn't work. Any discount for first time user of jet.com?


Sign up on their site and us can use Triple15 for 15% off of your first 3 orders. The GMA30 code was for 30% off and a maximum discount of $30. Too bad it's gone as I thought it was good till midnight.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Jet emailed me back about the code, this is what they said.

Thank you for contacting the Jet Heads, I am happy to help.
In regards to the GMA30 code I know exactly what is going on. What has happened is that we had a limited amount of these codes available to be used and recently they have all been taken advantage of, with that being said it is no longer available to be used. I do apologize for the inconvenience. 
If you have any questions or concerns, we are here 24/7 to help.
Have a wonderful rest of your day and take care! 
Ashley O.
Food Enthusiast | Animal Lover | Jet Head
[email protected]
855-JET-HEADS (855-538-4323)


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Sounds like BS to me


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Sign up on their site and us can use Triple15 for 15% off of your first 3 orders. The GMA30 code was for 30% off and a maximum discount of $30. Too bad it's gone as I thought it was good till midnight.


Put a knife in my cart about 30 minutes ago, went to checkout and the coupon was no longer valid. Weird time to expire...


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, if the 15% code doesn't have a dollar cap, it will be a better discount than the GMA30 code for orders greater than $200.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

InlandSurfer said:


> Well, if the 15% code doesn't have a dollar cap, it will be a better discount than the GMA30 code for orders greater than $200.


I think the max discount is $30.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

thedius said:


> Ok, here are some really affordable deals on jet.com with code GMA30
> 
> And for the Invicta modders:
> 
> ...


The Invicta was not the 'OB' coin edge bezel _in the *photo*_.
Previous poster is correct with respect to the *description*:
Invicta Mako Pro Diver Automatic Men's Watch 8926OB.
Moot point since the code is dead.
Let us know which one you receive...price was nice.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I was able to grab the Tudor Black Bay Black on steel for $3075 from an AD today. That's $125 more than Jomashop but I don't have to wait 4-8 weeks to get it and got full manufacturer warranty. Very happy. Think that, once again, I am done for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horonewbie (Mar 4, 2016)

impetusera said:


> Both quartz and auto models on WOW. The auto is $40 more. Only difference in their pictures is the case back where the auto has ETERNA-MATIC etched. Maybe they bumbled the pictures and used the front picture of the auto for both. I wouldn't order the quartz and expect an auto.


Funny thing is I did order the auto and received the quartz...returned for a refund


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Snagged this from Ashford for $399. during that coupon fiasco.. it's officially on the way.

Besides that, I'm hoping Monday brings more deals for us!


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Does this mean we'll see you in about two weeks for Christmas sale or in about 3 days for cyber Monday :-d

Congrats on the Tudor :-!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with the Deep Blue site? Whenever I go to my basket I just get a black screen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

TradeKraft said:


> Anyone else having issues with the Deep Blue site? Whenever I go to my basket I just get a black screen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was/am. Figured I would try it again in a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Anyone else having issues with the Deep Blue site? Whenever I go to my basket I just get a black screen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're on a mobile browser, you need to use desktop mode.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

horonewbie said:


> Funny thing is I did order the auto and received the quartz...returned for a refund


Apparently there's a chance then since it seems their inventory isn't perfect. It's like that time I ordered a cheap quartz diver from amazon and got a rose gold swiss auto dress watch.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Ya, the Doxa site is just a spinning orange wheel as well.

Billions of dollars spent on cyber security and guarding against DOS attacks, malware and worms, and it will turn out that the Internet gets broken by... watch collectors.

I'm going to go try to pry myself away from the laptop for a little while.

I know that my social skills have atrophied alarmingly in the short time I have been following this thread. 

I can't interact with real people anymore, so I'm going to start with my pet turtles, then see if the dogs still recognize me, and slowly work my way up to higher life forms.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> Porsche Design 6360-42-44-0276 Watches,Men's Flat Six Automatic Chronograph Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Porsche Design Automatic Watches


Whoa, what a bracelet, A++


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't work for Watchesandbeyond, but this still seems like a deal for a nice sport womens watch-- I'm poking around to see what else is up!

edit: poked around- another source for Glycine closeout, Alpina, Longines-- odd selection all the way up to Vacheron.

Swiss Army Classic Alliance Sport Stainless Steel Womens Watch Black Dial Calendar - 241305











Brand:Swiss Army







  Style:Classic Alliance Sport







  Model Number:241305







 _ Retail Price:__$675.00_







 * Reg. Price:**$450.00*







 * Special Price:**$149.99*















  You Save:$525.01 (78%)







 

*Details:* Watch Length:7 1/2"Band Width:14.5 mmFace Size:32.5 mm X 9 mm ThickBand:Brushed & Polished Stainless SteelClasp:Push Button DeploymentMovement:Swiss QuartzWater Resistant:100 meters / 330 Feet

Discount Luxury Watches at WatchesandBeyond.com Include Womens Gold Watches, More


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Does this mean we'll see you in about two weeks for Christmas sale or in about 3 days for cyber Monday :-d
> 
> Congrats on the Tudor :-!


I'd like to say after the New Year, but probably Monday....or tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Not sure if it was mentioned already but Long Island Watch seems to have some deals going. Might be worth taking a look.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Black_Friday_Watches_s/1964.htm


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've worked from home for the better part of the past decade, so don't talk to me about atrophied social skills, LOL! When my girlfriend gets home from work and demands that I "stop working" (yeah..."working"), my definition of spending quality time with her means moving away from the laptop in my home office to sitting next to her on the couch...but with iPad in-hand



Catalyzt said:


> Ya, the Doxa site is just a spinning orange wheel as well.
> 
> Billions of dollars spent on cyber security and guarding against DOS attacks, malware and worms, and it will turn out that the Internet gets broken by... watch collectors.
> 
> ...


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This seems to have been overlooked. Rado Golden Horse automatic CHRONOMETER for $479 on Ashford. Spectacular price on a COSC watch.
> 
> Rado Golden Horse R84849135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


NO...... The horse is gone.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Picked up the Bulova moon deal + SNE109. Avoided the straps despite temptation. Thanks all, hope everyone had a great day! Some good deals still on ashford, especially with the amex 50 off 250 code.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

BrandonR said:


> Congrats to those of you who had your 20% off Ashford orders ship!
> 
> *Let this be a lesson to those who feel like contacting customer support asking about a coupon...please, just don't do it! Try a coupon and if it works, place your order and hope for the best!*


This is the first rule on deal websites like Slickdeals.


----------



## mmmSR (Nov 26, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> [cannot quote picture because post count]
> I just grabbed this on Ashford $399 shipped with promo!


THANK. YOU.

Read about that coupon, dicked around the deals, couldn't decide for anything. Then saw this, it ticked the boxes (auto chrono, 'dressy' - 38 mm, 'field' design, slight speedmaster homage), so it went into the cart. Contemplated some more and nevertheless, ordered it right before the coupon was killed.

And it shipped! Supposedly a 7750 - for 399 shipped internationally, unbelievable. Kudos to Ashford for actually processing the orders.

*A question to all* - what do you usually do when buying discontinued watches? Looking around the internet, this watch can be close to 10 years old. I have bought several _used _watches with unknown service history before and basically I'm using them until they stop working (not literally fall apart, but when some problem develop, e.g. harder manual wind), then they go for service. What's the protocol for _discontinued new_ watches? If it sat in warehouse somewhere, it didn't get the moisture from being worn, temperature shocks in winter, etc., but on the other hand, it wasn't running and so lubricated all around... Thoughts?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

The Deep Blue checkout doesn't function on my iPhone, but does on my iPad.

Grabbed one of these:










The specs say it's 20mm THICK! But it ticks many boxes.

Even with the crap Cad to USd, still a pretty good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Only thing is I don't want to pay $50us to ship it to me in Canada or I would do the deep blue deal !


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

4jamie said:


> Only thing is I don't want to pay $50us to ship it to me in Canada or I would do the deep blue deal !


I know, I justify it with the 40% off sales. The reduction on this one is 112$ usd! So we save 50$! Yay! Justifications!

Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

mmmSR said:


> THANK. YOU.
> 
> Read about that coupon, dicked around the deals, couldn't decide for anything. Then saw this, it ticked the boxes (auto chrono, 'dressy' - 38 mm, 'field' design, slight speedmaster homage), so it went into the cart. Contemplated some more and nevertheless, ordered it right before the coupon was killed.
> 
> ...


You'll get all sorts of responses from that can of worms. If it's 10 years old the oils maybe evaporated. They'll still run with dried out crystalized oil. I think we're tlaking about a Hamilton here so you're looking at a $300 service for it. I say wear it a bit and see how it does and if you like it much. If it's all over with keeping time or the rotor spins while hand winding then it needs service no question. You could take it to a local place and have them put it on a timing machine and see if it's erratic.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

mmmSR said:


> THANK. YOU.
> 
> Read about that coupon, dicked around the deals, couldn't decide for anything. Then saw this, it ticked the boxes (auto chrono, 'dressy' - 38 mm, 'field' design, slight speedmaster homage), so it went into the cart. Contemplated some more and nevertheless, ordered it right before the coupon was killed.
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/how-often-service-watch-watchmakers-view-789280.html

Excellent information here to help you decide.


----------



## jthueter (Sep 23, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> The Invicta was not the 'OB' coin edge bezel _in the *photo*_.
> Previous poster is correct with respect to the *description*:
> Invicta Mako Pro Diver Automatic Men's Watch 8926OB.
> Moot point since the code is dead.
> Let us know which one you receive...price was nice.


I ordered hoping for the coin edge (not what the picture showed) I will update on what I recieve.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

jaeva said:


> So much angst on this thread recently! Some of it is amusing... I don't have a point of view on calling vs not calling, but the posts making Ashford sound like a poor widow getting taken advantage of are hilarious. Its a business, and not a small or new one. They can take care of themselves, and did. The deals they wanted to honor, they did, the ones they didn't, they didn't. No merit badges one way or the other for customers.
> 
> As for the SKX angst, depending on whether you want to 007 or the 009, the K or the j version, rubber or bracelet, prices can vary, but to the OP's question, that "MSRP" price on Jet was total BS. Not terribly hard to find sales with even better prices, but here are a few on eBay in the 170 to 180 range (mostly 009Ks on rubber for the cheapest prices) from Singapore dealers who seem to offer prices in this range most of the time:
> 
> ...


PADI has been around that much at Macy's but their site is acting up today.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

10% Off everything on eBay AU, the codes on the main page of eBay au, C10YAY, $75 minimum spend.
I haven't used the deal or code but as far as i can see its 10% site wide.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Decent looking watch at the cheapest price I've seen yet. 
Still a few remaining.

GLYCINE-3925-19-LBK9

The Watchery.
Use Befrugal as well...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Acetimer has the Watch Timing Machine Multifunction Timegrapher 1000 for $109.99 + shipping($20 for me). I just went ahead and picked one up for the hell of it. I'll be buying an expensive($1,500+) watch in the next month or so...will be nice to get a full reading on it's accuracy in a matter of seconds.

Not sure if this is a Black Friday deal or what but these are normally $129 + $20(shipping) which is usually the best you'll find on Amazon or Ebay from my experience.

If you've been wanting one of these Timegraphers, $129.99 is the best price I've ever seen.









Happy hunting!


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

6 slot watch winder for all those new purchases:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/6-Slot-Watch-...%3A9eee84371580a62283616709ffed2827%7Ciid%3A6

Upscale typically has one or two of these on no-reserve auction, but they listed a few with buy-it-now for $399. Maybe not the best price possible but less hassle than bidding.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Cobia said:


> 10% Off everything on eBay AU, the codes on the main page of eBay au, C10YAY, $75 minimum spend.
> I haven't used the deal or code but as far as i can see its 10% site wide.


Yes it's site wide, there is a post on Ozbargain about it.
Also there have been some good watch posts on Ozbargain, like Casio MRW200H-7EV US_$18.34_ (~AU_$24.70_) Seiko Recraft SNKN05 Automatic US_$83.59_ (~AU_$112.50_) Delivered @ Amazon + More
More links to other deals at the bottom of the description in orange writing.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Acetimer has the Watch Timing Machine Multifunction Timegrapher 1000 for $109.99 + shipping($20 for me). I just went ahead and picked one up for the hell of it. I'll be buying an expensive($1,500+) watch in the next month or so...will be nice to get a full reading on it's accuracy in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Not sure if this is a Black Friday deal or what but these are normally $129 + $20(shipping) which is usually the best you'll find on Amazon or Ebay from my experience.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in this. Unfortunate shipping is $23.81 for me. I can get what looks like the same machine from Amazon for $145 with prime shipping and 5% back through credit card. I may go that route.


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, as we come to the end, I'll call this a fairly successful Black Friday. I landed a Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 before Watch Station enacted their 30% off "sale", and since the bracelet is pretty awful, picked up a leather strap, a suede strap and three NATOs from Cheapest NATO Straps to dress it up.

Total outlay = $511

Not bad for someone just getting back into the hobby after a little break. I'll keep my eye on this thread in case there are any Cyber Monday deals that I can't pass up, but I think we've probably seen the best stuff already.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

SonicBoom2 said:


> Well, as we come to the end, I'll call this a fairly successful Black Friday. I landed a Zodiac Sea Wolf 53 before Watch Station enacted their 30% off "sale", and since the bracelet is pretty awful, picked up a leather strap, a suede strap and three NATOs from Cheapest NATO Straps to dress it up.
> 
> Total outlay = $511
> 
> Not bad for someone just getting back into the hobby after a little break. I'll keep my eye on this thread in case there are any Cyber Monday deals that I can't pass up, but I think we've probably seen the best stuff already.


I think (and hope) you're wrong mate. Cyber Monday is when I expect the real online deals to be had. Any website that offers their best deals on Black Friday over Cyber Monday is doing it wrong.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Acetimer has the Watch Timing Machine Multifunction Timegrapher 1000 for $109.99 + shipping($20 for me). I just went ahead and picked one up for the hell of it. I'll be buying an expensive($1,500+) watch in the next month or so...will be nice to get a full reading on it's accuracy in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Not sure if this is a Black Friday deal or what but these are normally $129 + $20(shipping) which is usually the best you'll find on Amazon or Ebay from my experience.
> 
> ...


Looks great but I'm looking for a monitoring clip that connects to phone. Frederique Constant is launching one. I've tried some of the free apps but they really need some dedicated hardware to measure from, like a heart rate monitor.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

impetusera said:


> http://www.wolf1834.com
> BLACK16 to get 50% off everything


Tried shipping on a Windsor 10 slot. Postage to Australia is US $101


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I think (and hope) you're wrong mate. Cyber Monday is when I expect the real online deals to be had. Any website that offers their best deals on Black Friday over Cyber Monday is doing it wrong.


Typically I find my best deals before Black Friday hits. In any case I'll be at work on Monday so not much time to browse for deals. If there any hopefully I don't see anything that catches my eye. Already spent more than I want and now with the timing machine thing that I have no idea how to use correctly will probably think all my watches are in need of servicing.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

rellybelly said:


> Looks great but I'm looking for a monitoring clip that connects to phone. Frederique Constant is launching one. I've tried some of the free apps but they really need some dedicated hardware to measure from, like a heart rate monitor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


FC clip looks cool but don't think it can measure in 6 positions like the machine. Agree that the current phone apps aren't that great. You need dead silence in the background and steady hand to hold phone in position until it finishes collecting. I have one of those old stick on recording microphones for a telephone. I should dig it out and see if it'll work with the phone app at all.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Techme said:


> Tried shipping on a Windsor 10 slot. Postage to Australia is US $101


That's a crap deal. Shipping any better on the UK site assuming code works there?
https://www.wolf1834.co.uk/


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

If codes are working, yes it does seem to be a similar price at Macy's... except for me (and most folks in the US, given that Macy's is in almost every state) they charge taxes.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Friday turned out to be a bit of a bust for me. Didn't see anything that inspired me to pull the trigger. The Deep Blue was close. Picked up 5 NATOs for $30 as a consolation prize. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

JimWharton said:


> Black Friday turned out to be a bit of a bust for me. Didn't see anything that inspired me to pull the trigger. The Deep Blue was close. Picked up 5 NATOs for $30 as a consolation prize.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same. Nothing inspiring. Just a bunch of derivative divers, G-Shocks and weird cases.


----------



## unreformed66 (Mar 5, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Maaaaaaan...congrats to whoever got that Glycine F104 for $360. I'm a bit (ok, a lot) jealous.


Me too. I've wanted one of those for a while now. I've got the Regulateur version of the F104 and want one of those to go with it.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Amazon has the Wolf 2.7 three (*3*) watch winder for $450. This is cheaper than the double-winder and it's about $400 cheaper than it was yesterday. I was in the market for a double (or two singles) but I picked this one up because ... why not? Not sure how long the deal will last, but here's the link:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019HNJ96Q/









Good luck.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Bulova Military Chrono with 262kHz movement (same as the Moonwatch.)
> 
> $110 on Lightning Deal.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2C2NAEH6JCJT9


I jumped on this one. I already had a few small things in my cart awaiting accumulating enough for free shipping. On a whim I added a 7 foot fishing rod for $19, since shipping was free. I will be interested to see how they ship a one-piece 7 foot rod so that it's still one-piece when it gets here.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Disappointed that the best ToM can come up with are overpriced Edox (the automatics at least)


The deals are there, but not in the traditional affordables range. The GP sale is good, and the pre-owned swiss collection was great.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Darn. It's US$61+ to ship to where I am.

Thanks for the lead anyways. 



Jonesin4Watches said:


> Acetimer has the Watch Timing Machine Multifunction Timegrapher 1000 for $109.99 + shipping($20 for me). I just went ahead and picked one up for the hell of it. I'll be buying an expensive($1,500+) watch in the next month or so...will be nice to get a full reading on it's accuracy in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Not sure if this is a Black Friday deal or what but these are normally $129 + $20(shipping) which is usually the best you'll find on Amazon or Ebay from my experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the Hamilton PE Chrono. Couldn't beat the deal for $599.

My nicest watch currently is a 007, so needless to say, I'm super stoked!


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Thrax said:


> Same. Nothing inspiring. Just a bunch of derivative divers, G-Shocks and weird cases.


I don't know if I'd I say it quite that way. People seemed pretty excited about the Terrascopes and Moon watches and a few others. Just nothing that popped for me. Maybe Cyber Monday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

anyone else got an email from jet.com that their snk809 order was canceled? 



it is a total BS as my collegue order way after me and looks like his order is still happening...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

So Evine's sale is still active, as well as their coupon. Figured I'd double check and I didn't see this color available yesterday.

$350. shipped for those interested.








http://www.evine.com/Product/642-944


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Cobia said:


> Mate looks like you've been taught........


You have a really poor attitude. 
There are so many other ways you could've approached this. Why do you feel you need to belittle?

Anyway. I hate people who take a great thread off topic and I've just done that myself. I apologise but I'm irritated and for some reason it's because it's by a fellow Aussie.

Happy deal hunting, and I hope some people get what they were chasing. I did, but unfortunately not watch related.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

impetusera said:


> That's a crap deal. Shipping any better on the UK site assuming code works there?
> https://www.wolf1834.co.uk/


The same 10 slot watch box is US $50 to Australia. Not meant to be.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

how did you use coupon for evine watches? dont work for me


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U00DNRC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

$69 after 30% off on amazon









*Heres a link for 30% off watches on amazon:
*
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...bn=15578329011&ie=UTF8&qid=1480152367&lo=none


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up re: Evine. Just scored this Oris Big Crown Propilot Day Date for $520 + shipping($16 I think). Been on my list for a while!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow that Oris big crown is awesome man , good call I'm interested


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

$125.99 - $10.00 (FALLTW10 - discount code) = $115.99

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....6&bo_brand_id=3022&bo_store_id=1&obp=0*&ps=96


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Thanks for the heads up re: Evine. Just scored this Oris Big Crown Propilot Day Date for $520 + shipping($16 I think). Been on my list for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I just checked it out and they had the 41mm Big Crown in olive strap at doorbuster price of 435. That's crazy low. Too bad it's sold out now. They have the black one at 953!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

So you must of bought the last oris ,they have some with black bands but over 500 more &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Damn it. You are all nothing but a bunch of enablers. I thought I was going to get through this but I just pulled the trigger on a Certina DS podium. 'Thanks' for pointing out the sale. I think. Damn it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

sledgod said:


> You have a really poor attitude.
> There are so many other ways you could've approached this. Why do you feel you need to belittle?
> 
> Anyway. I hate people who take a great thread off topic and I've just done that myself. I apologise but I'm irritated and for some reason it's because it's by a fellow Aussie.
> ...


Did you read the prior exchange? obviously not, he was the one that belittled my earlier post completely unrelated to him with a smug post calling my post drivel, next time you want to jump in and play social justice warrior, read the whole conversation, not just part of it.
And thanks for the assessment, i'll write it down in my little black book of life lessons, we've clearly been told to leave it there by a moderator, im more than happy to take this up in PM. cheers mate


----------



## Beneficial (Oct 2, 2011)

watch-newbie said:


> Damn it. You are all nothing but a bunch of enablers. I thought I was going to get through this but I just pulled the trigger on a Certina DS podium. 'Thanks' for pointing out the sale. I think. Damn it.


I got the rose gold automatic from Ashford. I tried to apply the code which got it down to 184 but they stopped using codes while i was checking out. Still an amazing deal for $228.00 The lowest i see it anywhere else is 468.00. Infact it is cheaper than the same Ds Podium quartz watch at 246.00. I've been watching youtube videos and they look beautiful.


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Certifiedwatchstore still has two MIDO certified CHRONOMETER plus coupon RMENOT25 coupon for $25 OFF you can try. 
$519 and $488


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

Is an Edox Les Vauberts a good deal at $279?
Ashford may have dropped some more stock for BF on their site.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[QUOTE

*Heres a link for 30% off watches on amazon:
*
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...bn=15578329011&ie=UTF8&qid=1480152367&lo=none[/QUOTE]

Bulova Moon Watch is back on the 30% discount list, $244 before tax. The link above will get you there.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you. Bulova Moon watch on bracelet for $244 is a smoking deal.











jcombs1 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> *Heres a link for 30% off watches on amazon:
> *
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...bn=15578329011&ie=UTF8&qid=1480152367&lo=none


Bulova Moon Watch is back on the 30% discount list, $244 before tax. The link above will get you there.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

cryptguard said:


> Is an Edox Les Vauberts a good deal at $279?
> Ashford may have dropped some more stock for BF on their site.


It's a good price, but nothing crazy. It can be had for $300 any time of the year.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

whywhysee said:


> Thanks for the heads up re: Evine. Just scored this Oris Big Crown Propilot Day Date for $520 + shipping($16 I think). Been on my list for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You damn enabler!!! THIS is really the ONLY watch I was really looking for...mine will be here December 6th.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> It's a good price, but nothing crazy. It can be had for $300 any time of the year.


Thanks - this time of year has a tendency to make one jumpy....


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Houls said:


> Thank you. Bulova Moon watch on bracelet for $244 is a smoking deal.
> 
> View attachment 10029154


I just bit the bullet on this too... I (arguably) prefer the strap model, but I'm a sucker for a bracelet and at USD $254 delivered to Australia, it's a pretty cracking deal. Thanks to the enablers in this thread ;-)


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> You damn enabler!!! THIS is really the ONLY watch I was really looking for...mine will be here December 6th.


Nice!!! Glad they had another one! Told myself that I would only buy a watch this Black Friday if it was one that I had previously had my eye on. Nearly bought this for twice the price last year. Seems like a great deal for $536 shipped.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's one on Amazon that caught my eye...Love the white face with blue band.
Citizen Calendrier came out to $165 after discount. Bought a strap too for my Glycine.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Yesterday only the black version of this Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster diver was on sale. Now the blue (BN0151-09L) is as well, $122 before tax:

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-BN0151-09L-Promaster-Diver/dp/B00PXVU3GM


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yesterday only the black version of this Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster diver was on sale. Now the blue (BN0151-09L) is as well, $122 before tax:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-BN0151-09L-Promaster-Diver/dp/B00PXVU3GM


It's saying $174.95 for me....


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Resolution broke. Bought it! Magnificent watch at that price. My first Bulova as well!



Houls said:


> Thank you. Bulova Moon watch on bracelet for $244 is a smoking deal.
> 
> View attachment 10029154
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Shows $348.xx USD on my end.

Did you have to use a code at checkout?



jamesezra said:


> Resolution broke. Bought it! Magnificent watch at that price. My first Bulova as well!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

stage12m said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U00DNRC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $69 after 30% off on amazon
> 
> ...


Figures...I bought the exact same watch for $85 from WOW yesterday.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

ehansen said:


> It's saying $174.95 for me....


Add it to your cart, proceed to checkout, discount appears at checkout.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

ehansen said:


> It's saying $174.95 for me....


Once in the cart, as long as it is coming from Amazon, the price should adjust.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ehansen said:


> It's saying $174.95 for me....


You have to add it to your cart to see the 30% off.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

For those that can pull off a small watch - or maybe have a sporty lady - this Oris Aquis 36mm is on for $380 + shipping after the 20% off code at evine.

Seems almost like stealing - under 4 bills for a brand new Aquis!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> You damn enabler!!! THIS is really the ONLY watch I was really looking for...mine will be here December 6th.


How did you buy one one when they were sold out?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

kirkryanm said:


> Shows $348.xx USD on my end.
> 
> Did you have to use a code at checkout?


[/QUOTE]

You have to select Amazon as the seller and at checkout the 30% will be reflected in the final price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

You have to select Amazon as the seller and at checkout the 30% will be reflected in the final price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Thank you, boss!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

cryptguard said:


> Is an Edox Les Vauberts a good deal at $279?
> Ashford may have dropped some more stock for BF on their site.


Yes, it's the lowest I've seen in the past 3 years. I love mine. Extra $50 off $250 if you have the AMEX offer.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Man, I've been trying for one of those Moon Watch specials for the last three days. The one sole by Amazon themselves is never there when I look.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Bulova moon was 331-10 cash back + 90 Kohl's cash a few days ago for comparison. Since you have to use the kohl's cash in a limited window and at Kohls+ wait for cash back the amazon deal is simpler by far. Would have jumped on it but looks to be sold out from Amazon again all ready. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> Figures...I bought the exact same watch for $85 from WOW yesterday.


I'm in the same boat as you but keep telling myself that mine (ours) doesn't have that offending Xcor logo. Moreover, being the older version apparently, they just "don't make them like they used to anymore"...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone able to get a code to work on this one?

For those that can pull off a small watch - or maybe have a sporty lady - this Oris Aquis 36mm is on for $380 + shipping after the 20% off code at evine.

Seems almost like stealing - under 4 bills for a brand new Aquis!










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Add it to your cart, proceed to checkout, discount appears at checkout.


Damn you... 

If I could just find the black dial version on oem bracelet, I'd be a poorer man...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Amazon Bulova Moon Watch deal was yanked out of my cart as I was checking out! I think that may be a good thing


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Orient Orange Mako (previous generation) for $100 on Amazon.

I believe it is eligible for the 30% Cyber Monday discount once in cart. If not it's still an OK price...

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-CEM65004M-Orange-Automatic-Rubber/dp/B001EWEQ58/


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Nothing that I've wanted, so far. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Not only did Ashford honor the coupon, but they've got my Terrascope out for Saturday delivery. Bravo to those guys. 
I'd like to judge the watch before my wife does -- so I just sent the family to see a movie while I wait on UPS.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Sigh, I wish I got on the coupon deal, before that snitch called Ashford and told on us. I had a zenith in my cart, with the coupon applied. Waited to complete my order for like 30 minutes debating on the dial color. Then wham, coupon gone.........


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Would've pulled the trigger on Raymond Weil Maestro in silver but never heard back from the retailer for a price match for their gold model. Saved $350, and maybe there's something better out there!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Why can't the strap Bulova go on sale. Just tried one on. Amazing.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mannal said:


> Amazon Bulova Moon Watch deal was yanked out of my cart as I was checking out! I think that may be a good thing


Amazon continually added stock yesterday, if you are stalking it refresh periodically and it may show up again.


----------



## tozj (Jul 3, 2016)

It shows as $1k here... How do you get it down to $300?!


----------



## tozj (Jul 3, 2016)

kyfra said:


> Anyone able to get a code to work on this one?
> 
> For those that can pull off a small watch - or maybe have a sporty lady - this Oris Aquis 36mm is on for $380 + shipping after the 20% off code at evine.
> 
> ...


Sorry for double post but this was what I was referring to

Cheers


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Scored the last (only?) Alpina Manufacturer Regulator for $610 pre-tax in Amazon's 30% off sale.

Thanks for the heads up on the sale 😀


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> Sigh, I wish I got on the coupon deal, before that snitch called Ashford and told on us. I had a zenith in my cart, with the coupon applied. Waited to complete my order for like 30 minutes debating on the dial color. Then wham, coupon gone.........


30 minutes is a long time to be sitting on something during a sale. I'm sure they knew of the coupon issue almost immediately without anyone calling in. Even if you had got the order in it's possible they would have just cancelled it. Whether they let it through or not probably depends on the dollar amount and watch model, they're not in the business of losing money. Sounds like they let the JeanRichards through, anyone get anything cancelled with the coupon?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Certified Watch Store has the Blue Angels Citizen for $294. Cheapest price I've seen in a while.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Boding said:


> Scored the last (only?) Alpina Manufacturer Regulator for $610 pre-tax in Amazon's 30% off sale.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the sale 


Model number? Did I overlook that?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

the 36mm is here

Oris 36mm or 42mm Aquis Date Swiss Made Automatic Rubber Strap Watch

still a great price but it doesn't look like you can stack offers. They must've had some 42's too, but those are sold out.



tozj said:


> It shows as $1k here... How do you get it down to $300?!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

impetusera said:


> Model number? Did I overlook that?


This one


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Boding said:


> This one


I don't recall seeing that when I looked at the Alpina offerings. Wonder if they're adding stuff in.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

impetusera said:


> I don't recall seeing that when I looked at the Alpina offerings. Wonder if they're adding stuff in.


They might be. Price has shifted 3 times since 20 minutes ago.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Boding said:


> They might be. Price has shifted 3 times since 20 minutes ago.


They are adding. Yesteday Citizen black diver was on sale. Today the blue diver is on sale.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is a link to the 8000+ watches that qualify for the 30% off thru Amazon. When you add the watch to your cart and go to checkout you will see the discount

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=s9_acs...6f-41d9-bb69-7f0016eaa6b6&pf_rd_i=15578329011


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Boding said:


> They might be. Price has shifted 3 times since 20 minutes ago.


And that is another reason I won't shop at Amazon. I'm not playing those games where prices constantly change to maximize pillaging.

Having to constantly delete cookies to have the evil empire from gouging me is insulting.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Tissot with a 2834-2 Eta. After code comes to about 261. I would screen shot description. Photo and description say automatic. Listing in cart says quartz. But model number references an automatic.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Houls said:


> Thank you. Bulova Moon watch on bracelet for $244 is a smoking deal.
> 
> View attachment 10029154
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yay hay! In a weird sort of way, I felt kind of bad, thinking I possibly got the last one at that price. Not like that cad who got the last three Seiko SDNF93 Chronographs for $69 each, then posted on here, gloating big time, then when that was pointed out, wiping the egg off his face, said he wanted to share his good fortune with 'his brethern' (fellow Christians) here. I contacted him and he wanted not $69 plus postage, but $125! I mean, flippers gonna flip and I'm 99% OK with that, but show some tact!

But read a lot about that Bulova Moonwatch and it sounds and looks great. Do you know the Apollo 15 Astronaut used his Bulova on the moon because the hesalite crystal on his Omega Speedmaster popped out?

Anyway, hope everyone who wants one, gets one at $244 or less. That said, just not everyone who lives on my block!

Because almost all will be said and all will certainly be done and gone soon at $244--- if you want one of these, MOVE. Stop reading this NOW.

You can make the coffee, eat breakfast/lunch later. On Amazon you can return almost anything, should you have a change of heart later.

This watch and the County Comm Maratech deal have been the ones that most caught my eye this past few days.
A little weird that County Comm ships the bracelet separately, makes you install it and then you can't return it, but it's a great looking watch, with good specs.

I've just found at least half a dozen types of bracelet, link assembly types, been frustrated a number of times and Youtube or not, some ought to have a warning: "Kids--- "Don't try this at home!"


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Are you still mad about that deal? Sorry ya missed out but the 3 people who happily paid $125 each for the watches are glad your cheap


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Boding said:


> Scored the last (only?) Alpina Manufacturer Regulator for $610 pre-tax in Amazon's 30% off sale.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the sale


Ok, help, and I apologize for asking because I feel like an idiot. How do I search within these results, or filter them? I can filter by brand, but there are only a few available brands to filter by, and the sum of those brands doesn't add up to anywhere near 8k, and Alpina was never an option.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

MV-22 said:


> Ok, help, and I apologize for asking because I feel like an idiot. How do I search within these results, or filter them? I can filter by brand, but there are only a few available brands to filter by, and the sum of those brands doesn't add up to anywhere near 8k, and Alpina was never an option.


It's not possible on mobile or app to filter all options. I got it down to about 500 then just sorted by price and scrolled through. On desktop you can go down to the nitty gritty.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've got the Glycine queued up on Evine, but the 20GIFT code isn't working. Ugh. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Ok, help, and I apologize for asking because I feel like an idiot. How do I search within these results, or filter them? I can filter by brand, but there are only a few available brands to filter by, and the sum of those brands doesn't add up to anywhere near 8k, and Alpina was never an option.


Click on on the letters A-Z.....once you click on a certain letter it will show all brands starting with that letter and what is offered


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Boding said:


> It's not possible on mobile or app to filter all options. I got it down to about 500 then just sorted by price and scrolled through. On desktop you can go down to the nitty gritty.


Thank you!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MV-22 said:


> Ok, help, and I apologize for asking because I feel like an idiot. How do I search within these results, or filter them? I can filter by brand, but there are only a few available brands to filter by, and the sum of those brands doesn't add up to anywhere near 8k, and Alpina was never an option.


Follow this link:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ot...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1480175867

Going through the alphabet at the top one by one will bring up a list of all brands in the sale. When you click on the brand, every item listed will qualify for the 30% discount.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't think the moon watch is there anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Nope, the 30% applies at checkout.



kirkryanm said:


> Shows $348.xx USD on my end.
> 
> Did you have to use a code at checkout?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh dear. I saw 2 left when I ordered mine.



mannal said:


> Amazon Bulova Moon Watch deal was yanked out of my cart as I was checking out! I think that may be a good thing


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Seiko SNKN37 automatic 7S26 blue dial for $81 after 30% sale on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SNKN37-Stainless-Automatic-Self-Wind/dp/B00RZCX1H0/


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Follow this link:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ot...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1480175867
> 
> Going through the alphabet at the top one by one will bring up a list of all brands in the sale. When you click on the brand, every item listed will qualify for the 30% discount.


Gah! I'm on vacation and that page won't load on the mobile site! I really appreciate you doing the legwork. I think my wife brought a laptop.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Certified Watch Store has the Blue Angels Citizen for $294. Cheapest price I've seen in a while.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


It was $245 on Amazon yesterday.

Currently $281:

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT80...11&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Citizen


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Barry S said:


> It was $245 on Amazon yesterday.
> 
> Currently $281:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT80...11&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Citizen


Didn't know. Thanks.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Boding said:


> It's not possible on mobile or app to filter all options. I got it down to about 500 then just sorted by price and scrolled through. On desktop you can go down to the nitty gritty.


Yes, unfortunately the app is useless when it comes to sales like this.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> I've got the Glycine queued up on Evine, but the 20GIFT code isn't working. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


You have to call them to get the 20% off, you can also put it on 6 value pays 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Can someone repost the Wolf promo code? I can't seem to find and have decided to order some of their modular winders. I figure for 50% off why not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

After checking out the Amazon deals there really wasn't nothing that stood out as a real "deal". Some decent prices to be had but nothing making me wana whip out the AMEX. I hope this isn't a foreshadowing of what's to be the norm this Cyber Monday.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

MV-22 said:


> Gah! I'm on vacation and that page won't load on the mobile site! I really appreciate you doing the legwork. I think my wife brought a laptop.


If you're on Chrome, just click desktop mode.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

At least a few of the moon watches are back in stock at Amazon for $245. I just got one. Oddly, Thursday delivery for prime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Can someone repost the Wolf promo code? I can't seem to find and have decided to order some of their modular winders. I figure for 50% off why not?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BLACK16


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Can someone repost the Wolf promo code? I can't seem to find and have decided to order some of their modular winders. I figure for 50% off why not?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check overstock, they have modular for $140 and 10% off coupon thing for new members.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

You have to select Amazon as the seller and at checkout the 30% will be reflected in the final price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I already have the strap version but I'm actually considering getting the bracelet version as well. I actually wanted this version, but Kohl's didn't carry it when I ordered. This is a sickness.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> At least a few of the moon watches are back in stock at Amazon for $245. I just got one. Oddly, Thursday delivery for prime.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Darn, I'm stalking that one but haven't seen it in stock yet. I'll keep at it.

It has to be the one "sold by Amazon", right?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

City74 said:


> BLACK16


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

impetusera said:


> Check overstock, they have modular for $140 and 10% off coupon thing for new members.


Thanks, but I think they are cheaper at Wolf with the discount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Did anyone bump into a deal for the strap version. I saw it for 274 somewhere but it sold out.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Strmwatch said:


> You damn enabler!!! THIS is really the ONLY watch I was really looking for...mine will be here December 6th.


Same. This was *the* deal I was holding out for. Looks like I'm done for this year... unless somebody spots a dirt cheap Alpina Startimer Chrono ;-)

Edit: So ppl don't have to follow the links-- Oris Big Crown Propilot at Evine at already stupid-low pricing +20% off.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Thanks, but I think they are cheaper at Wolf with the discount
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't the module 4.1 $187.50 after 50% off? Would be $125.99 at overstock after 10%.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> Same. This was *the* deal I was holding out for. Looks like I'm done for this year... unless somebody spots a dirt cheap Alpina Startimer Chrono ;-)
> 
> Edit: So ppl don't have to follow the links-- Oris Big Crown Propilot at Evine at already stupid-low pricing +20% off.


Haven't seen any startimer chrono deals. Got mine on bracelet for $505 from Joma early in the year.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

royalpig180 said:


> Darn, I'm stalking that one but haven't seen it in stock yet. I'll keep at it.
> 
> It has to be the one "sold by Amazon", right?


 Correct.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Boding said:


> Yes, it's the lowest I've seen in the past 3 years. I love mine. Extra $50 off $250 if you have the AMEX offer.


I was looking at this also especially at$229 after the AMEX $50, just not sure if I like the "day of the week" it seems to break up the symmetry of the dial?

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/e...omatic/83007-3-AIN.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Edit. All gone


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Edit all gone


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Let me make this perfectly clear: If I see one more report of arguing or other petty BS in this thread, it's closed and I will strongly suggest to the forum owners to no longer allow "deal spotting". I belong to a number of forums where deal spotting is against the rules. I'm fed up with seeing reports of arguing in this thread.

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I was checking out and the price flipped. It's no longer listed as a 30% off deal. 
Sorry, I am seeing $348?[/QUOTE]


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> I was checking out and the price flipped. It's no longer listed as a 30% off deal.
> Sorry, I am seeing $348?


[/QUOTE]

Yea must be out out of stock again


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

I've been following this thread and don't recall anything popping up for the Seiko SRPxxx line. Has anyone seen good deals on the Turtle?


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

impetusera said:


> Isn't the module 4.1 $187.50 after 50% off? Would be $125.99 at overstock after 10%.


I misspoke, I was looking at the Cub winders. But that module 4.1 for $125 is a heck of a deal. Maybe I'll go that route. It seems much more advanced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mannal said:


> I was checking out and the price flipped. It's no longer listed as a 30% off deal.
> Sorry, I am seeing $348?


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that is what happened. The watch has to be sold from (not simply fulfilled by) Amazon. This morning, I was in the process of checking out when the Amazon stock was temporarily depleted. Amazon automatically moved the item from my cart to the "saved for later" space at the next best available price. Of course, the next best available price was not sold from Amazon (even though it was fulfilled by Amazon and had Prime shipping), so the extra 30 percent off would not work. A few hours later, more showed up as available from Amazon, and I was able to purchase on at the discounted price.

So, as others have said, just keep checking back periodically throughout the sale, and more will probably show up that are eligible for the discount.

And, to anyone else reading, there is no discount code to enter. You have to begin the check-out process and enter your credit card information (if it is not already there) in order to see the discounted price appear.

If you have Prime, returns are free. So, if you are Prime and are contemplating, do not hesitate. BUY IT AND RETURN IT LATER IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND.

One last thing, although I am a Prime member, the default shipping option was not 2-day shipping. I am not scheduled to receive it until next Thursday.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Same. This was *the* deal I was holding out for. Looks like I'm done for this year... unless somebody spots a dirt cheap Alpina Startimer Chrono ;-)
> 
> Edit: So ppl don't have to follow the links-- Oris Big Crown Propilot at Evine at already stupid-low pricing +20% off.


That Oris Big Crown 41mm doorbuster was an in sane deal.. I'm worried about the 45mm on a 7inch wrist.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> That Oris Big Crown 41mm doorbuster was an in sane deal.. I'm worried about the 45mm on a 7inch wrist.


It is a big watch - here is the 45mm on my 8 inch wrist when I tried it on last year. But....pilot watches are supposed to be big right? 









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Quick Question : Does TheWatchery ship outside USA, coz if I enter anything else it takes me back to the previous checkout page...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I've been following this thread and don't recall anything popping up for the Seiko SRPxxx line. Has anyone seen good deals on the Turtle?


check Kohls. Use befrugal or similar for cash back + you get khols cash. Ends up in mid-200's and they have the black w strap + gold on bracelet. The khols cash ordinarily would be tougher to spend unless you needed something specific but with the holidays you should be able to use it pretty easily for something to gift etc.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> It is a big watch - here is the 45mm on my 8 inch wrist when I tried it on last year. But....pilot watches are supposed to be big right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


Yeah.. that might be pushing it for me. Thank you!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> check Kohls. Use befrugal or similar for cash back + you get khols cash. Ends up in mid-200's and they have the black w strap + gold on bracelet. The khols cash ordinarily would be tougher to spend unless you needed something specific but with the holidays you should be able to use it pretty easily for something to gift etc.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


That's my suggestion as well.. I've been keeping my eye out for SRP turtles as well.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This TechnoMarine is underrated for this price. I have the auto version, and it's a great looking watch. Only $146 shipped after 20% off.

If you are having an issue using the 20GIFT code, try adding something else like a watch box to your cart. That worked for me.

TechnoMarine 46mm Black Reef Swiss Quartz Silicone Strap Watch


----------



## tierbo (Nov 2, 2016)

mr_blonde said:


> Quick Question : Does TheWatchery ship outside USA, coz if I enter anything else it takes me back to the previous checkout page...


That kept happening to me in Canada.... mattered not what was selected for options... tried them all and then gave up after about an hour.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dumb question, and please redirect if already answered elsewhere... Is there a way to order through Evine from Canada, even if the item is going to be shipped to a US destination?


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> That Oris Big Crown 41mm doorbuster was an in sane deal.. I'm worried about the 45mm on a 7inch wrist.


I guess im late to the party, looks like the 41mm version are all sold out. Does anyone know if other site has similar price?
Thanks


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon has a couple of Timex Waterbury's as Lightning Deals...

$39.63
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Waterb..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=X3JHDS2G4KENRBV91X6F

$57.66
https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P64..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0H7D9T9AZKJ41XB683FZ


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Damn Kohl's. They increase the coupon from 15 to 20 but they raised the turtle prices. Smh.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Dumb question, and please redirect if already answered elsewhere... Is there a way to order through Evine from Canada, even if the item is going to be shipped to a US destination?


Use a VPN that makes your connection seem as if it's originating from the US?

I use a software solution from https://www.tunnelbear.com to watch BBC's online stream. Works seamlessly, and should work for ecommerce.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ball Chronometer plus a free Montegrappa pen for $1250.

http://www.timelessluxwatches.com/b...ce/ball-watches/ball-engineer-ii-pioneer-cosc


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Dumb question, and please redirect if already answered elsewhere... Is there a way to order through Evine from Canada, even if the item is going to be shipped to a US destination?


Fellow Canadian here - I feel your pain. I just called customer service - they put my visa through using my US shipping address. It worked - they did mention that I may get a call from my credit card company confirming that I placed the charge. Seemed a bit strange - but the card processed.

Keep in mind that this was 2 a.m., and it was a killer deal, and they could probably sense the desperation in my voice - ymmv. Good luck!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

matlobi said:


> Use a VPN that makes your connection seem as if it's originating from the US?
> 
> I use a software solution from https://www.tunnelbear.com to watch BBC's online stream. Works seamlessly, and should work for ecommerce.


That would help if there was a problem browsing the website outside the US, but evine will only accept payment issued by a US bank. So there is no way to pay with a Canadian CC, even if you have a US shipping address. It's unfortunate that many US businesses operate this way, but at the end of the day it is their choice.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

In reply to the ORIS 36MM at EVINE using the code 20GIFT 


YES I DID. Gift for sister in law. Isn't she lucky!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Use a VPN that makes your connection seem as if it's originating from the US?
> 
> I use a software solution from https://www.tunnelbear.com to watch BBC's online stream. Works seamlessly, and should work for ecommerce.


It calls for a matching billing and shipping address now that I look again. So goes beyond the IP location. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I've got the Glycine queued up on Evine, but the 20GIFT code isn't working. Ugh.


Go ahead and create an account and enter your credit card information. Then try the code. Someone reported that worked. Otherwise, I called in my order for the Glycine Combat 6 after creating the account. It wouldn't work for me, but I didn't try entering the credit card info first.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

OK. All this talk about the Oris Big Crown ProPilot Day/Date , and I couldn't resist the price: $536 shipped. Now I have that and the Glycine 43mm Combat 6 on order from Evine. Thank you Evine, you have been the bearer of all of the BF deals I have taken advantage of :-!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Mod mentioned other forums don't allow "deal spotting"-- does anyone belong to or know of other BF or deal forums like this? Just wondering- not that I need something else to feed on.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

TheWatchery has store display Frederique Constant FC-303BN5B6B on bracelet for $328 after $30 coupon (GIFT30) and 11.3% cashback from BeFrugal:

Frederique Constant FC-303BN5B6B-SD Watches,Men's Classics Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial, Luxury Frederique Constant Automatic Watches


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A great buy for the ladies. Just picked this up for Ms. Cairo - GV2 by Gevril tank style watch







https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Q...2&sr=1-2&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=gv2+by+gevril
$168 after tax.
Don't let the negative review fool you - lady was shipped wrong color or something. Not a dispositive review.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tissot T Lord on bracelet for $281 after 30% off at Amazon...

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Silve...1-1&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Tissot


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This Citizen Grand Classic is still available at Amazon for $470 after the 30% discount. Great price for a great watch. I was happy to pay $497.50 earlier this year.

And remember, Amazon is an AD so full 5 year warranty.

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB00...11&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Citizen


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> OK. All this talk about the Oris Big Crown ProPilot Day/Date , and I couldn't resist the price: $536 shipped. Now I have that and the Glycine 43mm Combat 6 on order from Evine. Thank you Evine, you have been the bearer of all of the BF deals I have taken advantage of :-!


The Oris is the 45mm one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tag Aquaracer for $1139 from Amazon (after 30 percent off)...

https://www.amazon.com/TAG-Heuer-WA...&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:TAG+Heuer


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Santo 200m dive watch for $122.50...

https://www.amazon.com/Szanto-Mens-...-10&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Szanto


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

What exactly is "deal Spotting" ?



patrolmi said:


> Mod mentioned other forums don't allow "deal spotting"-- does anyone belong to or know of other BF or deal forums like this? Just wondering- not that I need something else to feed on.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Pre-owned Breitling Aerospace Advantage titanium Ani-Digi watch, $1,659 at Crown & Caliber...

https://www.crownandcaliber.com/buy/breitling/breitling-aerospace-avantage-e79362-erp42856


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

EXACTLY lol. I was like--what the hell does that mean??? something like Trainspotting?



JOEYBONES said:


> What exactly is "deal Spotting" ?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> What exactly is "deal Spotting" ?












In case you are: think of it this way -- "if you see something, say something" except for deals and not suspicious packages in public spaces.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon also has 68 Skagen watches subject to the 30 percent discount. Many are priced right around the $100-$125 mark before discount. As an example, here's one that should be $67.99 after discount...

https://www.amazon.com/Skagen-SKW61...1-5&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Skagen


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> The Oris is the 45mm one?


The Big Crown ProPilot Day/Date is the 45mm version.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I can personally vouch for this one, as I own one (and paid about $70 for it). The Pulsar PW6001 Ani-Digi for $55.77...

https://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-PW600...1-5&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Pulsar

Note: The analog hands are not automatically synced to the digital time.









Other variations are available, but they are at higher prices.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This GORGEOUS Elysee Classic automatic movement is under $300 with the Amazon 30% back. That's a nice truly German made brand with a good movement and really appealing looking IMO









https://www.amazon.com/ELYSEE-Class...011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Elysee


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

City74 said:


> This GORGEOUS Elysee Classic automatic movement is under $300 with the Amazon 30% back. That's a nice truly German made brand with a good movement and really appealing looking IMO
> 
> View attachment 10032514
> 
> ...


Miyota movement , pretty sure all the components were made in Asia, They may have put the dial and movement in the case in Germany. I really don't know, but to my thinking, that is an Asian watch. JUST my opinion.


----------



## Blitt_ (Jul 27, 2016)

Barry S said:


> This Citizen Grand Classic is still available at Amazon for $470 after the 30% discount. Great price for a great watch. I was happy to pay $497.50 earlier this year.
> 
> And remember, Amazon is an AD so full 5 year warranty.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-NB00...11&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER,p_89:Citizen


Thank you for this!! Love the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

nomasno said:


> Miyota movement , pretty sure all the components were made in Asia, They may have put the dial and movement in the case in Germany. I really don't know, but to my thinking, that is an Asian watch. JUST my opinion.


Well on the homepage to the ELYSEE website it says MADE IN GERMANY in large letters and it's also recognized on the German forum as a German watch so I think it's German. From what I can see they are assembled in Düsseldorf. I say German


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Go ahead and create an account and enter your credit card information. Then try the code. Someone reported that worked. Otherwise, I called in my order for the Glycine Combat 6 after creating the account. It wouldn't work for me, but I didn't try entering the credit card info first.


I created an account and was trying to pay with PayPal. Code wouldn't work for me. Probably for the best

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RoadID is having a Black Friday - Cyber Monday sale.

http://roadid.com

They make varieties designed to fit on certain sport watches, including the Apple Watch, several Garmin, and several Fitbit products.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Originally Posted by *nomasno* 
_Miyota movement , pretty sure all the components were made in Asia, They may have put the dial and movement in the case in Germany. I really don't know, but to my thinking, that is an Asian watch. JUST my opinion._



City74 said:


> Well on the homepage to the ELYSEE website it says MADE IN GERMANY in large letters and it's also recognized on the German forum as a German watch so I think it's German. Just my opinion


Thank you both for your opinions and for not arguing, which as the moderator indicated earlier today, will lead to this thread being shut down.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Originally Posted by *nomasno*
> _Miyota movement , pretty sure all the components were made in Asia, They may have put the dial and movement in the case in Germany. I really don't know, but to my thinking, that is an Asian watch. JUST my opinion._
> 
> Thank you both for your opinions and for not arguing, which as the moderator indicated earlier today, will lead to this thread being shut down.


I meant that as passing along knowledge, not arguing. Yea sure there wasn't a little smart aleck in there lol. Back to deals


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

YMMV on whether this is a great deal, but ...

I've always been drawn to Schaumburg/NB Yaeger watches, a relatively obscure German maker that does a lot of (to my eye) great aviation-inspired styles.

I made what I thought was kind of a low-ball offer on this "Delta Sector" automatic, just to see where things would go, and to my surprise, they accepted it. I bid €225.06, which combined with postage comes out to about $249 delivered.

Sapphire, screw-down crown, SuperLuminova, 100m water resistance and a great, minimalist dial reminiscent of the new Rolex Air King model (to me that's a good thing).

Only possible drawback is, the movement is their "NB-24," and I have no idea what that might be. I'm guessing "Germasian," but that's not necessarily a deal-breaker for me if it's not a junky movement.

If anyone else is interested in trying a similar offer:

NB YAEGER DELTA SECTOR AUTOMATIC PILOT WATCH MADE IN GERMANY


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> I created an account and was trying to pay with PayPal. Code wouldn't work for me. Probably for the best
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


code at Evine wouldn't work with paypal for me, worked once payment info was filled out with my AMEX.


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

Germasian.......sounds like some sort of biological agent.....


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Tissot T Lord on bracelet for $281 after 30% off at Amazon...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-Silve...1-1&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Tissot
> 
> View attachment 10032098


I confess that I've had this watch in the basket on more than one occasion but never did the deed. $281 with free one day shipping AND free returns was just too good to pass up. I guess I finally have something to show for this BF season. Thanks for the share caktaylor!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> In reply to the ORIS 36MM at EVINE using the code 20GIFT
> 
> YES I DID. Gift for sister in law. Isn't she lucky!


 Nice! I've tried to use the code at checkout, but the price doesn't discount, any trick?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Go ahead and create an account and enter your credit card information. Then try the code. Someone reported that worked. Otherwise, I called in my order for the Glycine Combat 6 after creating the account. It wouldn't work for me, but I didn't try entering the credit card info first.


 That did the trick, thanks! WOndering if calling in can waive the shipping, spoiled by amazon.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Nice! I've tried to use the code at checkout, but the price doesn't discount, any trick?


We have just discussed various things people have done to get the Evine code to work over the last couple of pages. Might be best to research that, then point out everything you have tried if you are still having a problem.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> I created an account and was trying to pay with PayPal. Code wouldn't work for me. Probably for the best
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


 I used a cc. Once you input the info, press "SAVE", then apply the coupon. That's how i got it to work.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Is the non-bracelet Bulova Moonwatch not on sale like the bracelet version on Amazon?

I go all the way to the point of hitting the "Place Your Order" button, and I still don't see a discount. Sold and shipped by Amazon.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> You have to select Amazon as the seller and at checkout the 30% will be reflected in the final price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already have the strap version but I'm actually considering getting the bracelet version as well. I actually wanted this version, but Kohl's didn't carry it when I ordered. This is a sickness.[/QUOTE]

Wishing I held off on my moonwatch until now. Wanted the bracelet version so bad but jumped in on a deal a month back. That's a better price than I paid to begin with.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> We have just discussed various things people have done to get the Evine code to work over the last couple of pages. Might be best to research that, then point out everything you have tried if you are still having a problem.


Right, but inputting the cc info isn't enough, you have to input the cc info, then save it by clicking the "SAVE" button. At least that's what worked for me. Any other cashbacks at evine? EDIT: FYI, called in to try to get the shipping waived and they wouldn't budge.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I was just browsing Ashford again and it seems like a lot of watches are still getting 20% off when you add them to cart. The EBSAVE20 code is already preset. Sorta trial and error. Add a watch you like to cart and see if it's 20% more off....if not empty cart and try another. Might just catch another deal and Ashford might actually ship it


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> How did you buy one one when they were sold out?


It wasn't sold out when I put my order in.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anybody know how to get the AMEX code for Ashford?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

You do it from the Amex website. There is no code.



KrisOK said:


> Does anybody know how to get the AMEX code for Ashford?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

KrisOK said:


> Does anybody know how to get the AMEX code for Ashford?


You have to log in to Amex. Look for "Amex Offers and Benefits" at the bottom of the home page once logged in.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> You have to log in to Amex. Look for "Amex Offers and Benefits" at the bottom of the home page once logged in.


Also, AMEX offers are targeted. If you can't see it in your account, you weren't targeted.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

City74 said:


> I was just browsing Ashford again and it seems like a lot of watches are still getting 20% off when you add them to cart. The EBSAVE20 code is already preset. Sorta trial and error. Add a watch you like to cart and see if it's 20% more off....if not empty cart and try another. Might just catch another deal and Ashford might actually ship it


Please do not send people off on a wild goose chase like this, especially when you know it's not supposed to work. This whole Ashford debacle has already gotten this forum reprimanded twice by the mods.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Is the non-bracelet Bulova Moonwatch not on sale like the bracelet version on Amazon?
> 
> I go all the way to the point of hitting the "Place Your Order" button, and I still don't see a discount. Sold and shipped by Amazon.


That is correct. At least up to this point, the Amazon deal has only been for the bracelet version. I am not aware of any site that has the strap version of the Moonwatch for under $300 at the moment. I suggest you wait; the strap version will likely be available somewhere at a relatively low price between now and Christmas. The two most popular places where the deals are (aside from Amazon) are Kohl's and Macy's.

As of today, it looks like the strap version of the watch at Kohl's is $300.36, after using coupon code DEALSEEKER and accounting for the 8% cash back from eBates. Shipping is free, but you may have to pay sales tax if there is a Kohl's in your state. Apparently, you also get something called "Kohl's Cash" with the purchase that may be used on future purchases from them. In any event, the deal isn't that great.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> I confess that I've had this watch in the basket on more than one occasion but never did the deed. $281 with free one day shipping AND free returns was just too good to pass up. I guess I finally have something to show for this BF season. Thanks for the share caktaylor!


You're welcome, I hope you enjoy it. I think it is a good looking watch, and I've been on the fence with it myself.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks, found it. Well, I think that I finally found a deal. Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Automatic on sale for $299. It's one that I have always liked, and with $50 back from AMEX and another 3% back from Ebates, it's down to $240, which is the best price by FAR that I've seen on this watch. A new Hammy with an ETA 2824 for less than $250 is crazy.

Hamilton Khaki Field H60455593 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

jacbergey said:


> I already have the strap version but I'm actually considering getting the bracelet version as well. I actually wanted this version, but Kohl's didn't carry it when I ordered. This is a sickness.


Wishing I held off on my moonwatch until now. Wanted the bracelet version so bad but jumped in on a deal a month back. That's a better price than I paid to begin with.[/QUOTE]

Confession: I bought the strap version in the spring, and I ordered the bracelet version this morning. With the Amazon deal, I paid about the same price for them.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

City74 said:


> I was just browsing Ashford again and it seems like a lot of watches are still getting 20% off when you add them to cart. The EBSAVE20 code is already preset. Sorta trial and error. Add a watch you like to cart and see if it's 20% more off....if not empty cart and try another. Might just catch another deal and Ashford might actually ship it


What's a lot or more specifically an example of one? I haven't found any that do this.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> Thanks, found it. Well, I think that I finally found a deal. Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Automatic on sale for $299. It's one that I have always liked, and with $50 back from AMEX and another 3% back from Ebates, it's down to $240, which is the best price by FAR that I've seen on this watch.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H60455593 Men's Watch , watches


A nice choice. I was considering one but the onion crown turned me off.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Any examples? I just tried adding a half dozen or so various brands to my cart with no success. Thanks! D.



City74 said:


> I was just browsing Ashford again and it seems like a lot of watches are still getting 20% off when you add them to cart. The EBSAVE20 code is already preset. Sorta trial and error. Add a watch you like to cart and see if it's 20% more off....if not empty cart and try another. Might just catch another deal and Ashford might actually ship it


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> That is correct. At least up to this point, the Amazon deal has only been for the bracelet version. I am not aware of any site that has the strap version of the Moonwatch for under $300 at the moment. I suggest you wait; the strap version will likely be available somewhere at a relatively low price between now and Christmas. The two most popular places where the deals are (aside from Amazon) are Kohl's and Macy's.
> 
> As of today, it looks like the strap version of the watch at Kohl's is $300.36, after using coupon code DEALSEEKER and accounting for the 8% cash back from eBates. Shipping is free, but you may have to pay sales tax if there is a Kohl's in your state. Apparently, you also get something called "Kohl's Cash" with the purchase that may be used on future purchases from them. In any event, the deal isn't that great.


Ah okay, that makes sense, thanks for the heads up.

I will probably just fade it this time around, since I already bought a watch. It was just that getting the Bulova MW at $250 was a really good price and thought it'd be a nice no-hassle quartz I could bust out whenever. I think it looks better on a strap than bracelet anyways, and heard the lugholes / springbar is closer to the case on the bracelet version.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

impetusera said:


> A nice choice. I was considering one but the onion crown turned me off.


The onion crown is one of the things that I like most about the watch, LOL.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Any examples? I just tried adding a half dozen or so various brands to my cart with no success. Thanks! D.


I didn't find any that worked. The ones that it does work on aren't part of the black friday sale.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Moonwatch arrived. Love Amazon Prime. Ordered on Thursday.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is a screenshot of 1 for example


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> The onion crown is one of the things that I like most about the watch, LOL.


I got the H76665135 khaki aviation just to get something with the amex offer. I prefer bracelets over leather but could have made an exception on the khaki field if it weren't for that onion crown. I really like the hands and dial though. Cool vintage look.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> I was just browsing Ashford again and it seems like a lot of watches are still getting 20% off when you add them to cart. The EBSAVE20 code is already preset. Sorta trial and error. Add a watch you like to cart and see if it's 20% more off....if not empty cart and try another. Might just catch another deal and Ashford might actually ship it





impetusera said:


> What's a lot or more specifically an example of one? I haven't found any that do this.


Ashford's normal policy - and website functionality - allows coupons to be applied to any item not listed as on sale, Black Friday or otherwise.

EDIT: Here's a random example:

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/automatic/H70615523.pid?nid=_cat6032&so=6


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

City74 said:


> Here is a screenshot of 1 for example


LOL!!!!!itsnotablackfridaywatch!!!!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

City74 said:


> Here is a screenshot of 1 for example


That's a different DS Rookie than the one that was part of the black friday sale. This one isn't part of it and if I recall those that got in on the coupon with it got it for like $188.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

vitekodessa said:


> LOL!!!!!itsnotablackfridaywatch!!!!


Nowhere in my post does it mention Black Friday.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Speaking of Ashford: I was lucky that they shipped my watch from the BF sale with the coupon. Usually, befrugal shows ashford sales within a day. I can´t see mine however, which is fine, considering that I used a coupon that´s not on their website nor was it intended to be used on the sale items. I was just wondering if this is the same with others that went through befrugal or other cb sites or if I can be "rude" and ask for that...


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

kyfra said:


> Anyone able to get a code to work on this one?
> 
> For those that can pull off a small watch - or maybe have a sporty lady - this Oris Aquis 36mm is on for $380 + shipping after the 20% off code at evine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this one. Just snagged it for the wife. 36mm is a bit big for her, but she has gotten used to larger watches since she started stealing mine.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> Speaking of Ashford: I was lucky that they shipped my watch from the BF sale with the coupon. Usually, befrugal shows ashford sales within a day. I can´t see mine however, which is fine, considering that I used a coupon that´s not on their website nor was it intended to be used on the sale items. I was just wondering if this is the same with others that went through befrugal or other cb sites or if I can be "rude" and ask for that...


I used ebates and got confirmation of cash back. Didn't use any coupons though.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

impetusera said:


> I got the H76665135 khaki aviation just to get something with the amex offer. I prefer bracelets over leather but could have made an exception on the khaki field if it weren't for that onion crown. I really like the hands and dial though. Cool vintage look.


 Congrats I am leaning toward pulling the trigger on the H7666525 (Ivory dial on leather strap) and take advantage of the AMEX deal.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665725 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## ARS (Nov 19, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on the Oris 45mm Big Crown ProPilot from Evine! I really like Oris and this will actually be my first quality timepiece... hope it arrives quickly!

Oris 45mm Big Crown Pro Pilot Swiss Made Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch

Now I just need to head over to a different forum to chat straps.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Amazon Cyber Monday.
I poked at the cyber Monday link at Amazon, and it looks like they are discounting 30%. I found watches in their list, put them in my cart, went to checkout, and before clicking place the order, I was able to confirm the discount. I did not click place the order, since I'm done shopping for a while. 
I did see the Citizen Calendrier in white dial/blue hands (or however it is spelled) @ 165 after discount... if it were perpetual calendar, I would have to reconsider.
Good luck.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...bn=15578329011&ie=UTF8&qid=1480198029&lo=none


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Speaking of Ashford: I was lucky that they shipped my watch from the BF sale with the coupon. Usually, befrugal shows ashford sales within a day. I can´t see mine however, which is fine, considering that I used a coupon that´s not on their website nor was it intended to be used on the sale items. I was just wondering if this is the same with others that went through befrugal or other cb sites or if I can be "rude" and ask for that...


I don't see anything on my befrugal account either. Shopped Ashford through their site with a coupon, but the coupon didn't work.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> Tissot with a 2834-2 Eta. After code comes to about 261. I would screen shot description. Photo and description say automatic. Listing in cart says quartz. But model number references an automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What site is this??


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Sampsonti said:


> What site is this??


Certified Watch Store. Had those crazy Hammy deals a while back.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the Aquis. I think my wife will love it!


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Got one too!


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Going crazy? Buying too many watches? Have bought too many watches? I'm certainly guilty of that. So for my fellow watchaholics, I offer a single step which helps somewhat. I ask myself, "Is this (xxx fill in "diver" or "chronograph" etc) better than my favorite xxx".

Good luck,
Alan


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Helson Turtles are 10pct off at check out. I couldn't resist the return of the Turtles. Got a black one coming.










I supposed the other Helsons have same discount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

well, how can I know that before I am actually holding (xxx fill in "diver" or "chronograph" etc) in my hands?! :-d



Precise said:


> Going crazy? Buying too many watches? Have bought too many watches? I'm certainly guilty of that. So for my fellow watchaholics, I offer a single step which helps somewhat. I ask myself, "Is this (xxx fill in "diver" or "chronograph" etc) better than my favorite xxx".
> 
> Good luck,
> Alan


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Spotted a couple of deals from Amazon's 30% off [could be already mentioned]:

Automatic Laco 861690 for *$237* .. *~LINK HERE~*
Camelx3 shows that it never went below $260 since 2013. Cheapest price online at the moment is $280 from an unfamiliar UK-based website. eBay has it for $315 and upwards.
















*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*

Another great deal is for the G-SHOCK Solar GWM500F-1CCR for *$59*. *~LINK HERE~*
I own another variant of this model and can attest to its excellent value and comfort. Purchased it for $72 a year ago and thought I got a great deal haha.
Never went below $77 on Amazon too:


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> well, how can I know that before I am actually holding (xxx fill in "diver" or "chronograph" etc) in my hands?! :-d


LOL, I was just going to say the same. I often ask myself that question then answer it with won't know until both are side by side. I'm sure everyone is like me and gets to the point where the watch box they'd never fill is overflowing by twice its capacity and new pieces come in faster than the castaways go out.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> Speaking of Ashford: I was lucky that they shipped my watch from the BF sale with the coupon. Usually, befrugal shows ashford sales within a day. I can´t see mine however, which is fine, considering that I used a coupon that´s not on their website nor was it intended to be used on the sale items. I was just wondering if this is the same with others that went through befrugal or other cb sites or if I can be "rude" and ask for that...


It worked for me. I used BeFrugal to buy an Ashford item with the BF and 20% off discounts. I didn't click on a coupon through the BeFrugal site, I just clicked on the 6.3% cash back link that took me to Ashford. BeFrugal immediately posted the correct cash back pending on their site after my purchase, which was important for me because with my purchase it was over $70 cash back!


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

I wanted to say thanks to the community here! Great sales on straps this year - loaded up on Martu and Clockwork Synergy and Cheapest Nato Straps - thank you for all the codes and hope everyone is enjoying their families and the holiday season in general! now - back to sales!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Amazon Cyber Monday.
> I poked at the cyber Monday link at Amazon, and it looks like they are discounting 30%. I found watches in their list, put them in my cart, went to checkout, and before clicking place the order, I was able to confirm the discount. I did not click place the order, since I'm done shopping for a while.
> I did see the Citizen Calendrier in white dial/blue hands (or however it is spelled) @ 165 after discount... if it were perpetual calendar, I would have to reconsider.
> Good luck.
> ...


They've got a Bulova Callibrator listed in there for $1,050. I put one on here this weekend from eBay that was $299.99.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

nunhgrader said:


> I wanted to say thanks to the community here! Great sales on straps this year - loaded up on Martu and Clockwork Synergy and Cheapest Nato Straps - thank you for all the codes and hope everyone is enjoying their families and the holiday season in general! now - back to sales!


Same here..in the spirit of thanksgivings I also want to thank all who shared codes hopefully you all had a great thanksgivings...I loaded up on straps from Clockwork synergy and cheapest NATO strap (I had bought from them before and very happy with their straps)and 4 watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Thanks, found it. Well, I think that I finally found a deal. Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Automatic on sale for $299. It's one that I have always liked, and with $50 back from AMEX and another 3% back from Ebates, it's down to $240, which is the best price by FAR that I've seen on this watch. A new Hammy with an ETA 2824 for less than $250 is crazy.
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field H60455593 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> ...


That's beautiful. It's hard to find a light colored, classic style watch dial with 'lightish' hands that offer enough contrast to be easily readable outside on bright days and that watch pulls it off.

It sort of has an old, 'proper British' -- Euro look, with a patina that seems nicely aged. Personally, I might think of some extra strap options, but you've got yourself a real winner there, and at a great price. Hamilton watches have always impressed be with their attention to detail, especially with the case and movement accuracy. Wear it in good health!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I can't pull this off - going back on Monday


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> It worked for me. I used BeFrugal to buy an Ashford item with the BF and 20% off discounts. I didn't click on a coupon through the BeFrugal site, I just clicked on the 6.3% cash back link that took me to Ashford. BeFrugal immediately posted the correct cash back pending on their site after my purchase, which was important for me because with my purchase it was over $70 cash back!


Hmmm yeah it comes to about 40 bucks with mine, but it didn't go through it seems. I may have to cancel my order and reorder because I want to save that 40 bucks!


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

beefyt said:


> I can't pull this off - going back on Monday


But it looks so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

Helgray posted a couple of their watches as sale items. 
I liked this one but at $300 was hesitant.

https://www.helgray.com/collections/deals/products/tcd-01-full-lume

$200 sounds like a better deal plus you can use 20 bucks off if you sign to their newsletter. Code that got to my mail was: NEWSLETTER20


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

beefyt said:


> I can't pull this off - going back on Monday


What are you talking about??? It look excellent.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

beefyt said:


> I can't pull this off - going back on Monday





gelocks said:


> What are you talking about??? It look excellent.


While I agree that the watch itself looks insanely beautiful, I think it looks too big for the wrist.
If you got it via the Ashford 20%off coupon, I wouldn't return it. You'd be doing someone a great favor if you offered it for sale.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

beefyt said:


> I can't pull this off - going back on Monday


Yeah, consider selling it to somebody instead of returning it.


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

feltharg said:


> anyone else got an email from jet.com that their snk809 order was canceled?
> 
> 
> 
> it is a total BS as my collegue order way after me and looks like his order is still happening...


I got a shipping notice ... but I'll believe it when it's on my wrist.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I did receive shipping confirmation on my Jet order using the GMA30. Someone stated earlier their order was cancelled, I bought a couple of Seiko SNK809's to mod for Christmas gifts. I have held steady, so far, this weekend and have not bought anything for myself as I am saving for a particular watch that is never on sale.

edit: it was that somebody ^^^


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

beefyt said:


> I can't pull this off - going back on Monday


My personal rule is that as long as the lugs don't go beyond your wrist it's good to go..borderline but you can pull it off..such a beautiful watch..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

993RS said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Aquis. I think my wife will love it!


Might want to casually run it past her.

I sent my wife a pic and asked if she wanted one. She said, "it looks like a guy's watch". Which of course is why it caught my eye.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> My personal rule is that as long as the lugs don't go beyond your wrist it's good to go..borderline but you can pull it off..such a beautiful watch..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. That looks superb, and a phone shot with its wide angle lens only accentuates the size. Live with it for a bit as it's a strong brand and timepiece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomasno (Jun 26, 2016)

Regarding the JR .....

How big is your wrist ? Do you own any 44 mm watches ? I think it looks really nice. That pic is pretty close to your wrist so everything looks big......I think you should at least give it a few weeks.


----------



## Beneficial (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you WUS bargain thread peoples !! I've had an Omega and this is better quality to me. Overnighted by Ashford.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

If that terrascope came on a bracelet I'd be interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I did receive shipping confirmation on my Jet order using the GMA30. Someone stated earlier their order was cancelled, I bought a couple of Seiko SNK809's to mod for Christmas gifts. I have held steady, so far, this weekend and have not bought anything for myself as I am saving for a particular watch that is never on sale.
> 
> edit: it was that somebody ^^^


I did not participate in this BF as well. I waited for any 38mm Fossil Swiss to go below $170 but BF did not deliver.
What watch are you saving for if I may ask? I could notify you by PM if I spotted it for a good price.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the 44mm Seiko Recraft SNKN05 Automatic with exhibition caseback for $64.51 delivered. 30% discount will automatically be applied at the checkout.
Lowest price by a mile according to Camel. Thanks for the heads up on Ozbargain, this ships to Australia.









Photo stolen from this Watchuseek thread.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Beneficial said:


> Thank you WUS bargain thread peoples !! I've had an Omega and this is better quality to me. Overnighted by Ashford.


That Certina is beautiful. I wanted to get that but I really don't like the way anything under about 42mm looks on me so I passed it up. Have DS action diver on today. Certina is a lot of good watch for the money for sure.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I did not participate in this BF as well. I waited for any 38mm Fossil Swiss to go below $170 but BF did not deliver.
> What watch are you saving for if I may ask? I could notify you by PM if I spotted it for a good price.


This one

[URL="http://


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Very very nice.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> This one


Indeed, I seldom see any Squales on sale.
If I were you, I'd research for all online ADs and email them by mid December, but you'll have to be very subtle about it.
First, ask them for a price check. When they answer, ask if they will have any sale events in the future because you want this watch but you'd rather wait for a discount, and ONLY when they reply saying they won't have discounts, ask if they can give you a discount... If they agreed, I'd accept their offer without hesitation. That's how I'd go about purchasing a SQUALE.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Not a deal. Certina experts, is this a good price? I came across this panda Chrono on Ashford, not in the BF sale but with the 20% coupon that does work on non sale items it can be bought for $348. Can't find many comparisons but a little higher at around $400 at the typical GM retalers

Certina DS Royal C010-417-16-031-00 Men's Watch , watches

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4B22-B0C3-41A93624F445_zpsllwls4un.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## delliott84 (Nov 27, 2016)

I lost my login info, so posting from a new account. Thank you all for the heads up alerts on all the nice deals. 

Any idea if the bulova accutron II watches being sold on amazon (third party sellers only as far as I can tell) are authentic? The prices seem very attractive ($130 - $165). The moon watch linked earlier in the thread is too large for my wrist, so I started looking at other accutron models and came across these (hoping to find a 40mm version).


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye out for Gshock gd350, but no luck. 
Amazon actually put the price up by $10 not long after I put it in my cart. Very disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> Indeed, I seldom see any Squales on sale.
> If I were you, I'd research for all online ADs and email them by mid December, but you'll have to be very subtle about it.
> First, ask them for a price check. When they answer, ask if they will have any sale events in the future because you want this watch but you'd rather wait for a discount, and ONLY when they reply saying they won't have discounts, ask if they can give you a discount... If they agreed, I'd accept their offer without hesitation. That's how I'd go about purchasing a SQUALE.


That's good advice and will try that. I normally force myself to wait for a purchase like this, I want it but don't need it and it's over a certain dollar amount. So I put a few dollars away each month and when I have enough to make the purchase I do so without the guilt I would normally have by just buying immediately. It also assures me that I really want it if I still feel the same about it after a few months. A goofy way to go about it I guess but I don't make many purchases I regret this way. Although I kinda like that Certina Panda I posted earlier......


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 44mm Seiko Recraft SNKN05 Automatic with exhibition caseback for $64.51 delivered. 30% discount will automatically be applied at the checkout.
> Lowest price by a mile according to Camel. Thanks for the heads up on Ozbargain, this ships to Australia.
> 
> View attachment 10034386
> ...


Gah, I couldn't pass it up at this cheap. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Disneydave said:


> Gah, I couldn't pass it up at this cheap. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


 That's a really good looking watch and an excellent bargain. I hope you like it.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> That's a really good looking watch and an excellent bargain. I hope you like it.


Def. Been in my cart prob 5 times in the last 6 months. Glad I finally got it. Thanks! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> Gah, I couldn't pass it up at this cheap. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Was going to buy one but I don't think I can pull off the dial color after looking at some google images. Otherwise looks great for the money.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Zenith Captain 51-2112-400-75-C498 Men's Watch , watches

Umm....


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks for posting this one. Just snagged it for the wife. 36mm is a bit big for her, but she has gotten used to larger watches since she started stealing mine.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...





Beneficial said:


> Thank you WUS bargain thread peoples !! I've had an Omega and this is better quality to me. Overnighted by Ashford.
> 
> View attachment 10034330


Wow, that Podium looks great. I actually had one in the cart but didn't pull the trigger. Good for you!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

LongIslandWatch has the 41mm Orient Symphony II Automatic Watch with sapphire crystal & exhibition caseback for $87.00 (Free Shipping USA) in Black or White. This ships to Australia, CA & UK for US$5.00 extra. Thanks to Ozbargain for the heads up.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the leg work finding the good buys. I loaded up with straps from Panatime, Cheapest Nato, Martu, and Clockwork. Also got the 36mm Oris Aquis for my wife. Happy Holidays!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Uroboros said:


> Umm....


 $3,920 for an El Primero 400 and SEXY!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Uroboros said:


> Zenith Captain 51-2112-400-75-C498 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> Umm....


Beautiful movement. I'd spin the strap around and wear it upside down!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> That's good advice and will try that. I normally force myself to wait for a purchase like this, I want it but don't need it and it's over a certain dollar amount. So I put a few dollars away each month and when I have enough to make the purchase I do so without the guilt I would normally have by just buying immediately. It also assures me that I really want it if I still feel the same about it after a few months. A goofy way to go about it I guess but I don't make many purchases I regret this way. Although I kinda like that Certina Panda I posted earlier......


Nobody is going to beat prices at thewatch.boutique.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> That's good advice and will try that. I normally force myself to wait for a purchase like this, I want it but don't need it and it's over a certain dollar amount. So I put a few dollars away each month and when I have enough to make the purchase I do so without the guilt I would normally have by just buying immediately. It also assures me that I really want it if I still feel the same about it after a few months. A goofy way to go about it I guess but I don't make many purchases I regret this way. Although I kinda like that Certina Panda I posted earlier......


Keep an eye @ Long Island Watch/SqualeUSA, They've had the orange 50's marked down to $630 for awhile. Nice discount on these, basically used $$$. Don't think I've ever seen them marked down before, especially this significant a discount. Enough I bought the orange pvd myself last month.

Squale 50 Atmos Dive Watches


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Redback said:


> LongIslandWatch has the 41mm Orient Symphony II Automatic Watch with sapphire crystal & exhibition caseback for $87.00 (Free Shipping USA) in Black or White. This ships to Australia, CA & UK for US$5.00 extra. Thanks to Ozbargain for the heads up.
> 
> View attachment 10034834
> View attachment 10034842


Picked up the white dial one. Needed a dress watch that I could toss any 22 mm leather on. Already have a blue strap ready and waiting.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 44mm Seiko Recraft SNKN05 Automatic with exhibition caseback for $64.51 delivered. 30% discount will automatically be applied at the checkout.
> Lowest price by a mile according to Camel. Thanks for the heads up on Ozbargain, this ships to Australia.
> 
> View attachment 10034386
> ...


Thank you so much for the heads-up. I actually had this one in my cart earlier today, but no discount and I think the price was near $100. Amazon pricing is funky sometimes - dynamic. I got it for $57, so they had dropped it further one hour after you posted. It'll be $54 with my Amazon card discount - smoking deal too good to pass up. It looks like I got the last one though as they showed sold out right after I placed my order. I've got a 24mm purple leather strap on the way from Martu. I wonder what the lug size is, I can't seem to find that info since it's on a bracelet.


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks to everyone here and their hard work posting deals. I ended up with a Bulova Moon watch from Kohls, and a Hamilton Khaki Field watch from Jomashop (though that one may be back ordered or something). Would have like to have gotten in on some of the other deals, but after not buying a watch in 6 years (and being a one-watch guy forever) I now have FOUR watches in my collection. On second thought, thanks for nothing!!!!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Seiko padi turtle at macy's 354 code shpe16 takes it to 319 .. not a bad deal for the padi .. 
http://m.macys.com/shop/product/sei...s-steel-bracelet-watch-45mm-srpa21?ID=2902250









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't know much about these, but this looks kinda cool to me. $124 after 'GIFT10' coupon code and Be Frugal rebate.

Only thing is, 45mm in that watch style is going to wear quite big.

Lancaster Italy OLA1086MB-SS-NR Watches,Men's Space Shuttle Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial SS, Diver Lancaster Italy Automatic Watches


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

halaku said:


> Seiko padi turtle at macy's 354 code shpe16 takes it to 319 .. not a bad deal for the padi ..


The PADI turtle was like $265 on Amazon at one point last month but only briefly.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 44mm Seiko Recraft SNKN05 Automatic with exhibition caseback for $64.51 delivered. 30% discount will automatically be applied at the checkout.
> Lowest price by a mile according to Camel. Thanks for the heads up on Ozbargain, this ships to Australia.
> 
> View attachment 10034386
> ...


Does this have a facited crystal?

sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tylehman said:


> Does this have a facited crystal?


Yes, SNKN05 Recraft faceted crystal


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

My Deep Blue Daynight T-100 arrived today. Hard to get a good look at it from the DB site but I'm really glad I went for it. If you like big tool divers you can't go wrong.


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Ughhh this BF has been like 95% watches over 42mm. Aside from the couple certinas and hammys there has not been much for the tiny wrist crowd.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TheNeuB said:


> Ughhh this BF has been like 95% watches over 42mm. Aside from the couple certinas and hammys there has not been much for the tiny wrist crowd.


There was a 36mm Oris Aquis from Evine too


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> YMMV on whether this is a great deal, but ...
> 
> I've always been drawn to Schaumburg/NB Yaeger watches, a relatively obscure German maker that does a lot of (to my eye) great aviation-inspired styles.
> 
> ...


I previously owned a Schaumburg and liked it a lot, though it was bulky (it was one of their divers). Never had any trouble with it. 
Enjoy your new piece. Price was certainly right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

beefyt said:


> I can't pull this off - going back on Monday


Wow that was fast, mine doesn't arrive until Thursday.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

boze said:


> My Deep Blue Daynight T-100 arrived today. Hard to get a good look at it from the DB site but I'm really glad I went for it. If you like big tool divers you can't go wrong.


+1


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Not familiar with this microbrand, but they use ETA movements and I've heard people in forums speak highly of them. Thought I'd share.

http://us7.campaign-archive2.com/?u=fb43264883262cedeb6a73cd6&id=b23f9eb20c&e=9da3d57fbc

http://us7.campaign-archive2.com/?u=fb43264883262cedeb6a73cd6&id=b23f9eb20c&e=9da3d57fbc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

boze said:


> My Deep Blue Daynight T-100 arrived today. Hard to get a good look at it from the DB site but I'm really glad I went for it. If you like big tool divers you can't go wrong.


Nice! I have it's blue brother on the way right now. Of well over a hundred watches, this will be only number two with tritium tubes.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Not familiar with this microbrand, but they use ETA movements and I've heard people in forums speak highly of them. Thought I'd share.
> 
> Special Newsletter: Formex
> 
> ...


The design on that rotor is sweet and that bracelet is sweet. I see it says 26 jewels, wouldn't that make it a Sellita? What's with the select bracelet size too? Do they size it and include the extra links?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Nice! I have it's blue brother on the way right now. Of well over a hundred watches, this will be only number two with tritium tubes.


I had a blue one in my cart too. I've been trying not to buy the same watch in different colors. Share some pix when yours arrives just in case the sale is still live.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well... It looks like my tally will stand at one Deep Blue T100 diver, one Hamilton Pioneer, and about 20 straps. Not too bad I guess, but I really WAS hoping for a better spread. With the exception of a very few watches, almost every watch that I was interested in had been on sale earlier in the year at similar prices. The prices at Ashford (With the exception of those who got the extra 20% off) pretty much looked like an expanded Ebates or Bfrugal list.


----------



## gelocks (Feb 18, 2014)

It seems this monstrosity of a watch winder (which I own) falls under the 30% off sale!

https://www.amazon.com/Diplomat-34-...00GV5O3Y2/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

Bought mine on April and it still working great for me... hopefully it last a whole lot more.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

impetusera said:


> The design on that rotor is sweet and that bracelet is sweet. I see it says 26 jewels, wouldn't that make it a Sellita? What's with the select bracelet size too? Do they size it and include the extra links?


The specs on the one in the link says ETA 2824? I'm guessing they have to cut the bracelet so they size it for you? I really have no idea. They look nice and relatively affordable with the 20% off.
https://www.formexwatch.com/en/uhr/...vember16&utm_content=PictureDS2100.1.7030.100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

TheNeuB said:


> Ughhh this BF has been like 95% watches over 42mm. Aside from the couple certinas and hammys there has not been much for the tiny wrist crowd.


Same problem here for me. There was the Oris big crown smaller model. But it was gone so fast. That was the one for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> The specs on the one in the link says ETA 2824? I'm guessing they have to cut the bracelet so they size it for you? I really have no idea. They look nice and relatively affordable with the 20% off.
> https://www.formexwatch.com/en/uhr/...vember16&utm_content=PictureDS2100.1.7030.100
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was looking at the metal bracelet one which appears to have push pins so not difficult to size yourself. Size options range from 12 to 24cm in 0.5 cm increments with no difference in price. As far as I know the ETA 2824-2 is a 25 jewel movement and the Sellita SW200 "clone" is a 26 jewel movement. In any case I like everything about it and the price is great, includes shipping and all tax/duties for wherever it goes.


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

Is 849 minus 20% a good price for unknown brand sporting a Swiss automatic movement? I'm not being snarky I'm just making sure I'm not missing something.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Jason Wyatt said:


> Is 849 minus 20% a good price for unknown brand sporting a Swiss automatic movement? I'm not being snarky I'm just making sure I'm not missing something.


The case suspension thing makes it kind of unique. I don't think the price is that bad. It's a Swiss manufacturer based in Switzerland. From the specs it's all quality stuff there. If it had a "known" brand printed on the dial it'd MSRP at 4x the price.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

impetusera said:


> The case suspension thing makes it kind of unique. I don't think the price is that bad. It's a Swiss manufacturer based in Switzerland. From the specs it's all quality stuff there. If it had a "known" brand printed on the dial it'd MSRP at 4x the price.


I kinda like it. Like a Rolex and a Seiko had a baby.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Real nice-- I only know of 2 places to get Squale, from Longislandwatch.com and from gnomonwatches.com -- Cyber Monday would be the best bet! Squale gets ragged on quite a bit but I think their designs are some of the best for basic dive. The other thing that comes up is availability-- stock on their stuff comes and goes-- idk if it's on purpose to add scarcity, or if it's real.



jcombs1 said:


> This one
> 
> [URL="http://


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Redback said:


> Amazon has the 44mm Seiko Recraft SNKN05 Automatic with exhibition caseback for $64.51 delivered. 30% discount will automatically be applied at the checkout.
> Lowest price by a mile according to Camel. Thanks for the heads up on Ozbargain, this ships to Australia.
> 
> View attachment 10034386
> ...


Thanks and congrats to those who snagged one! I tried to get this or the blue one (SNKN03) that was already in my cart, but this is sold out from Amazon (though still only $79 shipped from a 3rd party) and the blue was apparently not invited to the 30% party. Had my eye on the 03 or buying the 41 for the third time since I "need" a blue watch.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> I kinda like it. Like a Rolex and a Seiko had a baby.


It's definitely a diver with its own design. I see the black dial model 7020 has some differences to the movement and 25 jewels printed on the rotor. The claim of ETA 2824-2 maybe suspect. I'm fairly sure the blue dial has a Sellita SW-200 in it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

impetusera said:


> It's definitely a diver with its own design. I see the black dial model 7020 has some differences to the movement and 25 jewels printed on the rotor. The claim of ETA 2824-2 maybe suspect. I'm fairly sure the blue dial has a Sellita SW-200 in it.


Can always email the company for confirmation. Sellitas are still quality movements, but odd to claim ETA if that's not what's in it. After discount it's $680. It would be more tempting had I not just bought the Tudor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

interesting the bracelet version of this is $1000+, the rubber versions is the deal !



yankeexpress said:


> There was a 36mm Oris Aquis from Evine too


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> After a few months on this board, I have observed quite a few times where acting fast is critical to getting deals-- here is another-- it appears Evine has raised the price of that 36mm Oris Aquis up to over $1000 -- so instead of net $450 not it's net $800. I actually think that was probably a pricing mistake. Congrats to those who acted fast and pulled one. I was going to call them and ask if they messed up and wanted to retract the deal but I decided NOT.


I was one of the lucky one's who got in on a great deal. The price after discount was about $380. I think for the first time I was able to cash in on my small wrist. I usually prefer watches in the 38mm range so I am hoping the size will work fine for me.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Apparently evine has 42 different tag heuer models and the coupon still works.

Tag heuer 41mm calibre 5 comes out to $1130 after coupon and shipping.
Cheapest for this exact model on eBay is $1700


----------



## Mucchan (Dec 31, 2011)

For those of you currently shopping for a watch winder, The Wolf Viceroy Module 2.7 Triple Winder is currently selling for US$ 449.99 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002S0NM4G/


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

TheNeuB said:


> Ughhh this BF has been like 95% watches over 42mm. Aside from the couple certinas and hammys there has not been much for the tiny wrist crowd.


Correction: This goddamn mother-effing industry has been like 95% watches over 42mm. Aside from the couple certinas and hammys there has not been much for the tiny wrist crowd.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Was kinda hoping a SARG009 would come up in BF but alas it didn't


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are still a few Glycine Combat Subs on Evine for $340 after coupon. Luckily, I'm not a Glycine fan. I did grab something else that looked like a deal. There are all kinds of odd things on their site if you dig around.

Glycine 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Polyurethane Strap Watch


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was disappointed some of the more loved watches didn't move, but that's the market.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Evine Oris Big Crown Propilot 41mm with black strap became available at the lower price with free shipping. $348.45 after 20GIFT. Picture has sold out banner, but still allows you to checkout.
http://www.evine.com/Product/637-623


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

taike said:


> Evine Oris Big Crown Propilot 41mm with black strap became available at the lower price with free shipping. $348.45 after 20GIFT. Picture has sold out banner, but still allows you to checkout.
> http://www.evine.com/Product/637-623


Looks like you got the last one... It's showing as unavailable now. That's a great deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Apparently evine has 42 different tag heuer models and the coupon still works.
> 
> Tag heuer 41mm calibre 5 comes out to $1130 after coupon and shipping.
> Cheapest for this exact model on eBay is $1700
> ...


What is the coupon code?
**nevermind. Riight on the website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> What is the coupon code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20GIFT


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

taike said:


> Evine Oris Big Crown Propilot 41mm with black strap became available at the lower price with free shipping. $348.45 after 20GIFT. Picture has sold out banner, but still allows you to checkout.
> http://www.evine.com/Product/637-623


Thanks for the heads up but doesn't work now, unfortunately. Congrats on the killer deal!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

impetusera said:


> I was looking at the metal bracelet one which appears to have push pins so not difficult to size yourself. Size options range from 12 to 24cm in 0.5 cm increments with no difference in price. As far as I know the ETA 2824-2 is a 25 jewel movement and the Sellita SW200 "clone" is a 26 jewel movement. In any case I like everything about it and the price is great, includes shipping and all tax/duties for wherever it goes.


$679 after the 20% off is a great price? Very unique design though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Seiko srp641 for $161.60 without box on eBay, 10 available. $164.60 with box. Seller is watcheszon though so I don't know how you guys feel at the moment about them. They also have a Canadian account and are selling it for 223 Canadian.

Seiko Analog Sport Prospex Black Mens Watch SRP641K1 | eBay


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

taike said:


> Evine Oris Big Crown Propilot 41mm with black strap became available at the lower price with free shipping. $348.45 after 20GIFT. Picture has sold out banner, but still allows you to checkout.
> Oris 41mm Big Crown Pro Pilot Swiss Made Automatic Fabric Strap Watch


Wow with my itchy trigger finger I def would have bought one on top of the Hamilton PE Chrono I bought yesterday.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

taike said:


> Evine Oris Big Crown Propilot 41mm with black strap became available at the lower price with free shipping. $348.45 after 20GIFT. Picture has sold out banner, but still allows you to checkout.
> http://www.evine.com/Product/637-623


Dangit. I tried to make that deal happen last night and failed.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Got fedup with BF sales, didn't get any good deals...so ordered the Invicta 8928OB just for the heck of it 

Got it for 55 USD from Amazon at 30% off...


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

this deal on evine does not work, is that wrong on this site ?


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

acdcz said:


> this deal on evine does not work, is that wrong on this site ?


I had to input all my credit card details before it let me apply the coupon code


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Dangit. I tried to make that deal happen last night and failed.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


me too =(


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

thanks but even i write all my detail credit card it is'nt working. Just ask this technical site, maybe their mistake


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

mr_blonde said:


> Got fedup with BF sales, didn't get any good deals...so ordered the Invicta 8928OB just for the heck of it
> Got it for 55 USD from Amazon at 30% off...


The Invicta 8926OB Automatic was $74.35 yesterday.

Also the Casio MTD-1079D-1AVCF Super Illuminator Diver Watch is $59.49 @ Amazon.
Lowest price this year according to Camel. This ships to Australia.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

I am not familiar with Evine but i really get the feeling that those cheap Oris Big Crown ProPilots might be display models as the only other retailer selling them for anywhere near that price was selling displays. They also oddly have 2 listings for the 45mm size, one at 650ish and one at more of its normal price. None of them get an Oris warranty either. Just some things i was thinking about when considering this for myself.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

acdcz said:


> thanks but even i write all my detail credit card it is'nt working. Just ask this technical site, maybe their mistake


This was covered a few pages back. Add the credit card to your account first. Save it. Then try to checkout with the code.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This was covered a few pages back. Add the credit card to your account first. Save it. Then try to checkout with the code.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


thank you, it work now ! but press place my order it say " *An unexpected error has occured, please try again "

*Maybe this site have some problem.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> This was covered a few pages back. Add the credit card to your account first. Save it. Then try to checkout with the code.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


Dang it, I had given up already and was going to bed. 
Decided to check the tread one more time. Cost me $350 and change. 
Great price, I'm a happy camper. 
Thanks RidingDonkeys.

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Redback said:


> The Invicta 8926OB Automatic was $74.35 yesterday.
> 
> Also the Casio MTD-1079D-1AVCF Super Illuminator Diver Watch is still a good deal at _$69.99_ @ Amazon.
> Which is $0.99 off the lowest price this year according to Camel. This ships to Australia.
> ...


Yep that was yesterday's lightning deal but this 8928 was a better deal (30% off) & I believe the specs are same as of 8926...

Casio looks good but was looking for an auto...


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Dang it, I had given up already and was going to bed.
> Decided to check the tread one more time. Cost me $350 and change.
> Great price, I'm a happy camper.
> Thanks RidingDonkeys.
> ...


did you have any problem when check out, me say " *An unexpected error has occured, please try again " *


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

acdcz said:


> did you have any problem when check out, me say " *An unexpected error has occured, please try again " *


Nope, I got a confirmation number right away and an email soon after.

Sent from my 6045I using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

taike said:


> Evine Oris Big Crown Propilot 41mm with black strap became available at the lower price with free shipping. $348.45 after 20GIFT. Picture has sold out banner, but still allows you to checkout.
> http://www.evine.com/Product/637-623


Oh man that's a killer deal. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks for posting this one. Just snagged it for the wife. 36mm is a bit big for her, but she has gotten used to larger watches since she started stealing mine.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...





RyanD said:


> There are still a few Glycine Combat Subs on Evine for $340 after coupon. Luckily, I'm not a Glycine fan. I did grab something else that looked like a deal. There are all kinds of odd things on their site if you dig around.
> 
> Glycine 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Polyurethane Strap Watch


That sub is tempting.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

I tried to buy one of these just now but since I used the GIFT20 coupon yesterday to buy my wife that Oris it won't let me use it again. Oh well, I didn't need another dive watch anyway (never stopped me before 


RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks for posting this one. Just snagged it for the wife. 36mm is a bit big for her, but she has gotten used to larger watches since she started stealing mine.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...





993RS said:


> That sub is tempting.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

993RS said:


> That sub is tempting.


I tried to buy one of these just now but since I used the GIFT20 coupon yesterday to buy my wife that Oris it won't let me use it again. Oh well, I didn't need another dive watch anyway (never stopped me before


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

RyanD said:


> There are still a few Glycine Combat Subs on Evine for $340 after coupon. Luckily, I'm not a Glycine fan. I did grab something else that looked like a deal. There are all kinds of odd things on their site if you dig around.
> 
> Glycine 42mm Combat Sub Swiss Made Automatic Sapphire Crystal Polyurethane Strap Watch
> 
> That's a very clean look. Replacing the blue strap would boost its appeal for me.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Missed out on a Tissot via Amazon last night - I hesitated and lost!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

2Deuce2 said:


> Missed out on a Tissot via Amazon last night - I hesitated and lost!


One of these Tissot's is still available on Certified Watch Store.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Real nice-- I only know of 2 places to get Squale, from Longislandwatch.com and from gnomonwatches.com -- Cyber Monday would be the best bet! Squale gets ragged on quite a bit but I think their designs are some of the best for basic dive. The other thing that comes up is availability-- stock on their stuff comes and goes-- idk if it's on purpose to add scarcity, or if it's real.


There is something to be said for the scarcity, real or not. I don't know if they are that small of a company or just limit production or what but several models are almost always on backorder from dealers. I have heard of a few issues regarding their watches but I agree that their designs and execution are some of the nicest. I normally don't profess love for inanimate objects, but I'm pretty close on this one. The watch.boutique has really strong pricing once you convert from Bahraini Dinars! I appreciate everyone's input on this important item for me. I will own one soon enough and it will have been bought at the best available price, although not technically a bargain, because of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I scored the SRP from Ashford and love it. Mechanicalworld90 found this on eBay.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-5-2016-a-2728537-2174.html#post35918698

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Analo...a520763:m:mdsA96pne2 jKhVltiD4rtlg&rmvSB=true


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Casio MDV106-1AV 200m is $35.27 at Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009KYJAJY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're into junkers and zeppelin watches, their official shop (I think) has a store wide 15% discount. Code is black16

https://shop.junkers.de/en/


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

OK, this is a little bit of a flyer as I know nothing about this website or this EU located seller and kinda found it by accident. Bonanza appears to be an Amazon like company and ClicktimeEU is located in Spain. There are some Lacos on sale, I own the watch in the link and bought it on BF last year for around $145, its $162 including a $20 automatic discount but the $14.90 shipping to the US brings it to $177. Not a great deal but the shipping may be better for our EU friends and it becomes a better deal without the shipping. I will repeat that I know nothing of either company and this is a bit of a shot in the dark. There may be other watch deals within this site/seller but I have not searched too deeply as of yet. This particular watch is Quartz but it is a nice example of a B type pilot, not too big at 42mm with day/date, although the day is in German and under $200. Maybe someone will have some experience with either of these sites/stores. Here you go...

Laco/1925 Men's 861806 Pilot Classic Round Stainless Steel Watch with Brown L... - Watches

Looks like there is a coupon for 20% off, Holiday Sale, but it doesnt work for everything.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

MstrDabbles said:


> One of these Tissot's is still available on Certified Watch Store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## matfrusciante (Nov 25, 2016)

TAG HEUER 41MM CARRERA AUTOMATIC - $ 1337,78 - no TH warranty - on evine's site (sorry I cant post links, this is my first post lol.

On TH website is $2850

Is it a good purchase?


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

matfrusciante said:


> TAG HEUER 41MM CARRERA AUTOMATIC - $ 1337,78 - no TH warranty - on evine's site (sorry I cant post links, this is my first post lol.
> 
> On TH website is $2850
> 
> Is it a good purchase?


with the 20% off it came out to about $1130 with shipping last night. You have to save your credit card info for the code to work.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Thanks to everyone here who may have bought the Hamilton H76665135 in the Ashford sale. Saved me from making a bad decision for my wallet . Now let's just hope nothing better comes along for Cyber Monday.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Alpina auto chrono for just under $1100 shipped, after Amazon cyber Monday discount. Lowest I'm seeing elsewhere is around $1500. Someone please buy this so I don't.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mr_blonde said:


> Got fedup with BF sales, didn't get any good deals...so ordered the Invicta 8928OB just for the heck of it
> 
> Got it for 55 USD from Amazon at 30% off...
> View attachment 10036706


I had been looking at this one as well. For $55 it's a no-brain-er. But I don't_ NEED_ a dressy diver. I was frustrated that there has not really been any deals on what I consider affordable analogs. Out of frustration (or sheer boredom) I bought a digital Pulsar, PW3003 for $32 from Ashford. Naturally, after placing the order it pops up cheaper by $7 from Amazon :roll:. I may do the same with this one. It's been years since I have had a Rollie homage that looked like this one.

Fair warning on the dial color. It's not the same as the bezel. The bezel true color is the blue you see. The dial is more of a Purple-Blue, or "Blurple".

Here is an image from member jwells


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, I've been after a Bauhaus quartz Chrono.

If you're into junkers and zeppelin watches, their official shop (I think) has a store wide 15% discount. Code is black16

https://shop.junkers.de/en/

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Eterna automatic SW200 watch on bracelet for $449.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

993RS said:


> I tried to buy one of these just now but since I used the GIFT20 coupon yesterday to buy my wife that Oris it won't let me use it again. Oh well, I didn't need another dive watch anyway (never stopped me before


I used it one day for a Glycine, the next for an Oris. The coupon info says you can use it more than once.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

If anyone is looking for some black PVD watches, Smith & Bradley have 25% all of theirs until 12/25 with code BLACK25.

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0189/7682/products/88a10629e5119f136b85c597e5ccc0e8_original.jpeg

https://www.smithbradleyltd.com/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jacob Time has the Tag Heuer Formula One *Automatic* watch for $1038 after a $10 coupon (10OFFJTW). You can get an additional 3 percent ($31.14) back through Be Frugal. So, we're talking $1,006.86 net after cash back. That's awfully close to our $1,000 limit on affordables. And if you need further justification, it is less than 1,000 Euros.

Jacob Time does not offer cash back through eBates.

This model has the white dial; the black dial is also available for slightly more.

Tag Heuer Formula 1 Automatic Mens Watch WAZ2114.BA0875


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The 36mm Oris is back in stock. $395 shipped with coupon.

Oris 36mm or 42mm Aquis Date Swiss Made Automatic Rubber Strap Watch


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The 36mm Oris is back in stock. $395 shipped with coupon.
> 
> Oris 36mm or 42mm Aquis Date Swiss Made Automatic Rubber Strap Watch


Is evine 20% coupon expired now? Don't see it on their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I think you made me buy one. Dang it!


Watches503 said:


> Helson Turtles are 10pct off at check out. I couldn't resist the return of the Turtles. Got a black one coming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Autran & Viala has some Black Friday discounts on their Eremitage and Plano quartz watches on Amazon, which usually includes free shipping (though these are not Amazon Prime deals). These watches usually run $160-200 and can be had for as little as $135 shipped. These are Swiss quartz movements in German made cases (cases are made by Ickler in Pforzheim - same company that does Archimede and Limes watches).

I own the silver-dial Eremitage (below) and it's a beautifully made watch (and came in a very classy gift case) - much better in person even than in the photos.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...ala&sprefix=autran,aps,238&crid=20W7GQ5KUT6WK


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Is evine 20% coupon expired now? Don't see it on their website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still valid until 10:59 ET. Enter 20GIFT at checkout.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

briburt said:


> Autran & Viala has some Black Friday discounts on their Eremitage and Plano quartz watches on Amazon, which usually includes free shipping (though these are not Amazon Prime deals). These watches usually run $160-200 and can be had for as little as $135 shipped. These are Swiss quartz movements in German made cases (cases are made by Ickler in Pforzheim - same company that does Archimede and Limes watches).
> 
> I own the silver-dial Eremitage (below) and it's a beautifully made watch (and came in a very classy gift case) - much better in person even than in the photos.
> 
> ...


Its MUCH cheaper just to buy directly thru the ICKLER website.....most watches are at least $50 cheaper on the makers site


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

993RS said:


> I tried to buy one of these just now but since I used the GIFT20 coupon yesterday to buy my wife that Oris it won't let me use it again. Oh well, I didn't need another dive watch anyway (never stopped me before


Maybe because the right code is 20GIFT?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

briburt said:


> Autran & Viala has some Black Friday discounts on their Eremitage and Plano quartz watches on Amazon, which usually includes free shipping (though these are not Amazon Prime deals). These watches usually run $160-200 and can be had for as little as $135 shipped. These are Swiss quartz movements in German made cases (cases are made by Ickler in Pforzheim - same company that does Archimede and Limes watches).
> 
> I own the silver-dial Eremitage (below) and it's a beautifully made watch (and came in a very classy gift case) - much better in person even than in the photos.
> 
> ...


Its cheaper just to buy directly thru the ICKLER website.....some watches are at least $50 cheaper on the makers site


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Soh1982 said:


> Is evine 20% coupon expired now? Don't see it on their website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It just worked for me on that exact watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> I am not familiar with Evine but i really get the feeling that those cheap Oris Big Crown ProPilots might be display models as the only other retailer selling them for anywhere near that price was selling displays. They also oddly have 2 listings for the 45mm size, one at 650ish and one at more of its normal price. None of them get an Oris warranty either. Just some things i was thinking about when considering this for myself.


Evine is basically a home shopping network. They only have reason to have one open box-- the display model the TV schmucks fiddle with. I think it's unlikely that the remainder are open box, since that's not their main business. I will admit that it's a concern and likely lack of warranty is a concern, but...

Oris AD's are not super common. The only time I've ever seen the Propilot in person was from one of my closest AD's... almost 200 miles away. I loved the watch and tried to strike a hard bargain. I got *down* to $1700 + tax (about $1,850) from just under $2k and they seemed to think they were doing me a huge favor going that low. For $536 shipped, I could buy three for what the AD was willing to sell for and and have enough money left over for another watch.

I'm OK with my chances, and if it's substantially wrong, it can be returned or disputed with my CC.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

taike said:


> Still valid until 10:59 ET. Enter 20GIFT at checkout.


That's odd. It wasn't working for me. It was saying it expired but now it's working again. However that oris big pilot 41mm is gone now. It showed up for 5 minutes. 
I bought base22 gmt in blue earlier but then noticed that it has the new glycine logo so cancelled it. Pretty disappointed with my pickings this BF. Bought a couple of glycines with their great prices recently but I bought those because of the discounts so not completely satisfied.
If anyone comes across a deal on GShock DW5600M in green please let me know. I could have ordered on jet.com for $48 but their 30% coupon expired right before I decided to buy it.
The other watch I have been looking for is hamilton khaki field quartz H68551833. Would love to snag it under $200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

OvrSteer said:


> ..likely lack of warranty is a concern...


The evine Oris descriptions list one year warranty by a third party distributor out of Brooklyn.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmmmm.... I decided to revisit the Oris Pilot deal, but 20GIFT didn't work.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

38mm Fossil Swiss Auto for $195 after 30% discount:

https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...-37&nodeID=6358539011&refinements=p_89:Fossil


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

For Evine you can try this code too for 20% per Wing Liang of Aragon Watches

8VKF69

Not sure if it works for all watch brands on Evine


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Not sure if it was posted, but Armida is now offering a 15% discount site wide. The one I have been eyeing (above) is $296.65 shipped after discount.

ARMIDA WATCHES

I'm on the fence as my collection is a bit diver heavy, but I like the brass. Thought maybe someone here would be interested.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd love to buy that Hamilton Field Pioneer from Ashford for $299, but it sucks that they will only ship using UPS Express to Canada. The last time I used UPS to import a $300 watch, I was charged around $120 in brokerage from UPS! Yes I know you can self-clear the package, but that's such a huge hassle having to go appear in person at the CSBA office to submit the form (probably at the airport) and then go in person to the UPS location to pick it up.


----------



## delliott84 (Nov 27, 2016)

Anybody find any good deals on mid-size watches (34-37mm) other than the Oris? 

Thanks.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KrisOK said:


> Hmmmm.... I decided to revisit the Oris Pilot deal, but 20GIFT didn't work.


If it's your first time buying, the discount doesn't reflect, but is deducted when the sale goes through; unless you make an account and save payment info first. You can also just call and order by phone.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> The evine Oris descriptions list one year warranty by a third party distributor out of Brooklyn.


That address is Stuhrling's main corporate address: Stührling Original - Customer Service> STHQ they have listed on Evine with it must be an acronym for Stuhrling Headquarters.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

delliott84 said:


> Anybody find any good deals on mid-size watches (34-37mm) other than the Oris?
> 
> Thanks.


The Rado deals were smoking on Ashford...especially the Golden Horse.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Barry S said:


> 38mm Fossil Swiss Auto for $195 after 30% discount:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-FSW10...-37&nodeID=6358539011&refinements=p_89:Fossil


I understand that these are good value, but I can't bring myself to cash in ~$200 knowing that they were going for less than $150 not a year ago, so I'll just wait for a better price..
If it doesn't get close to ~$170 soon then I guess I'm gonna have to let this one go.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This seems like a good price.









http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/black-friday-2016/da34-black-friday-special


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

delliott84 said:


> Anybody find any good deals on mid-size watches (34-37mm) other than the Oris?
> 
> Thanks.


If you can pull off 38mm, I think this Hamilton chrono is a pretty good deal. Classic style.

Hamilton Linwood H18516731 Watch , watches


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Seiko srp641 for $161.60 without box on eBay, 10 available. $164.60 with box. Seller is watcheszon though so I don't know how you guys feel at the moment about them. They also have a Canadian account and are selling it for 223 Canadian.
> 
> Seiko Analog Sport Prospex Black Mens Watch SRP641K1 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10036578


Search this forum for comments about watcheszon. Their reputation is mixed. They take your money immediately. Sometimes you get a bill asking for more money after a deal goes through. Sometimes you get a watch, often in working order, and possibly the watch you expected. Sometimes you get nothing at all until you demand a refund, which comes, eventually.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks and congrats to those who snagged one! I tried to get this or the blue one (SNKN03) that was already in my cart, but this is sold out from Amazon (though still only $79 shipped from a 3rd party) and the blue was apparently not invited to the 30% party. Had my eye on the 03 or buying the 41 for the third time since I "need" a blue watch.


Dagnabit. I went to pull the trigger on the red SNKN05 at $79 and now it's up to $125. I give up on BF sales. LOL


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a good price.
> 
> View attachment 10039250
> 
> ...


You can buy any Damasko with similar discounting across the board from WUS member asrar.merchant at thewatch.boutique. Granted this one is a little cheaper, you have a lot more options with Asrar. He in Bahrain in case you wondered, and they have a brick and mortar store with AD warranties.

I have bought my Damaskos from Watchmann because he takes great care for warranty and after-sale service, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Asrar. He's also a good guy.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

audiolab1 said:


> If you can pull off 38mm, I think this Hamilton chrono is a pretty good deal. Classic style.
> 
> Hamilton Linwood H18516731 Watch , watches


That one was $100 cheaper last year. Dial is small in proportion to case, so it wears smaller than 38mm.








$499 now, $398 last season


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a dressy ORIS watch, price comes down to $364 using the codes GIFT40.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is another one. You can buy through befrugal for the cash back.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Dagnabit. I went to pull the trigger on the red SNKN05 at $79 and now it's up to $125. I give up on BF sales. LOL


Man, I feel bad, you always seem to miss out - KonTiki, now the Seiko. :/ If you're set on wanting it, you can take mine. PM me if you do.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Dagnabit. I went to pull the trigger on the red SNKN05 at $79 and now it's up to $125. I give up on BF sales. LOL


Those sales are certainly fleeting. I tried all weekend to get the Amazon Moon Watch special. I actually got it into my cart once, only to see it vanish about 20 seconds later.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Waterb...deID=6358539011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER

$70 for Timex The Waterbury chrono with amazon 30% off.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

impetusera said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Waterb...deID=6358539011&refinements=p_6:ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $70 for Timex The Waterbury chrono with amazon 30% off.


Model: TW2P84100ZA


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

There are a lot of great deals in this sale at The Watchery. Many appear to be all time lows after adding coupons and cash back.

Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US

This is $734 after FALL75 and 11% cash back.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just a very quick heads-up for UK members. Argos have a Black Friday reduction of 15% on all watches which are already being sold at less than their regular catalogue price...this includes quite a few nice watches at differing price points. Most seem to be really well-priced. I believe the reduction continues until the end of the month (ie for the next three days).


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Heads up. The white dial Oris is pre-owned. 

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

appleb said:


> I'd love to buy that Hamilton Field Pioneer from Ashford for $299, but it sucks that they will only ship using UPS Express to Canada. The last time I used UPS to import a $300 watch, I was charged around $120 in brokerage from UPS! Yes I know you can self-clear the package, but that's such a huge hassle having to go appear in person at the CSBA office to submit the form (probably at the airport) and then go in person to the UPS location to pick it up.


I've helped a few Canada and overseas friends with this issue, mostly with CONUS only sellers. They just pay to have it shipped to me and send me the tracking number. Let me know if I can help. Look up my buyer/seller feedback for your peace of mind. I would send it with whatever instructions you want. It's just fun for me. I want nothing in return, just shipping costs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

New blue dial/bracelet version of the Certina DS-8 Moonphase $485.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222327539342?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> There are a lot of great deals in this sale at The Watchery. Many appear to be all time lows after adding coupons and cash back.
> 
> Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US


Besides the $40 off are there any other coupon codes you know of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> Besides the $40 off are there any other coupon codes you know of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to BeFrugal for a list of coupons plus 11% cash back.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Besides the $40 off are there any other coupon codes you know of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the codes I could find:

http://www.coupons.com/view/thewatc...c9NOG6TMaHJ4OiUmWZrNbqibq44rxCdb-8aAj7A8P8HAQ

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Go to BeFrugal for a list of coupons plus 11% cash back.





MstrDabbles said:


> All the codes I could find:
> 
> http://www.coupons.com/view/thewatc...c9NOG6TMaHJ4OiUmWZrNbqibq44rxCdb-8aAj7A8P8HAQ
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Thank you both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Any deals out there on thick leather for a diver watch? I think I'm going to bite on the Deep Blue T100. Just too much to say no to for only 200 bucks.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Any deals out there on thick leather for a diver watch? I think I'm going to bite on the Deep Blue T100. Just too much to say no to for only 200 bucks.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Look at the clockwork synergy sale section. Vintage PAM style straps for $9 after turkey25 code.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

City74 said:


> Its cheaper just to buy directly thru the ICKLER website.....some watches are at least $50 cheaper on the makers site


True for some models. The Eremitage, though, is currently listed at 135 euros ($143) on their site, but can be had through their BF deal on Amazon for $135, which granted is not that big of a difference, but if you've already got an Amazon account, it may be more convenient to go through Amazon.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I understand that these are good value, but I can't bring myself to cash in ~$200 knowing that they were going for less than $150 not a year ago, so I'll just wait for a better price..
> If it doesn't get close to ~$170 soon then I guess I'm gonna have to let this one go.


Agree that it might be worth waiting for a lower price. I got the cream dial version of it from Amazon 3-4 months ago for less than $150, but have not seen it anywhere near that cheap since then. It is a beautifully crafted watch-very comfortable; I felt that Fossil really upped its game with that design and that movement. It might be worthwhile if you like it enough even at the $190-ish price.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a good price.
> 
> View attachment 10039250
> 
> ...


It sure does, but I won't deal with Gnomon again. 
Can't trust their customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> You can buy any Damasko with similar discounting across the board from WUS member asrar.merchant at thewatch.boutique. Granted this one is a little cheaper, you have a lot more options with Asrar. He in Bahrain in case you wondered, and they have a brick and mortar store with AD warranties.
> 
> I have bought my Damaskos from Watchmann because he takes great care for warranty and after-sale service, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Asrar. He's also a good guy.


Gnomon is a quality etailer. The owner, Anders Tan, is a real watch enthusiast.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopz_7 (May 25, 2015)

Can someone please give me the code for deepblue? I remember seeing it about 40 pages ago, but having trouble finding it.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Hopz_7 said:


> Can someone please give me the code for deepblue? I remember seeing it about 40 pages ago, but having trouble finding it.


CYBER

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation Chrono H76412553 "panda"
$192 shipped
Sapphire Crystal, swiss chrono quartz movement
40mm case, 20mm lug width
Men&apos;s quartz wristwatch Hamilton Khaki Aviation Chrono H76412553 845960011983 | eBay


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Guys, how is the 1158 price for the Rado D star 200 chrono? Ive got my eye on it, but want to see if I should pull the trigger

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Evine | Be Good to Yourself | Shop online. Anywhere. Anytime.

Evine Disney Invictas at great prices with the 20% off


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

With all the Evine hoopla around the Oris ProPilot date and day/date, somehow the ProPilot GMT chronograph went under the radar. $1197.81 after 20GIFT for a $4100 MSRP watch (yeah, yeah, I know MSRP, blah blah blah....but try to even find a preowned one of these for under $2k)! http://www.evine.com/Product/629-862


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone know of an Ashford or Jomashop coupon that will work with BF prices anymore? Ashford has some cool Rado models and there's the Amex $50 back. Jomashop has a great price on a couple of Citizens I have my eyes on. I tried and couldn't get any codes to work except the PayPal $20 at Jomashop. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

dirkpitt73 said:


> Anyone know of an Ashford or Jomashop coupon that will work with BF prices anymore? Ashford has some cool Rado models and there's the Amex $50 back. Jomashop has a great price on a couple of Citizens I have my eyes on. I tried and couldn't get any codes to work except the PayPal $20 at Jomashop.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Jomashop doesn't have any coupons over $20 that I know of and Ashford has their items discounted for BF for the most part but if the watch you want isn't part of the sale try EBSAVE20 to get 20% off


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

993RS said:


> That sub is tempting.


I have the bracelet version, paid about 530$ from Klepsoo..for 350$ it is quite an impressive value.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I hate to say this but "Clear your cache" / history... it might be pulling in mismatched data-- and make sure you use 20GIFT and not GIFT20

And also, I'm pretty sure if you do 2 separate transactions the same day, you need to call them to get the second order thru-- that is what it was for me anyways.



Soh1982 said:


> That's odd. It wasn't working for me. It was saying it expired but now it's working again. However that oris big pilot 41mm is gone now. It showed up for 5 minutes.
> I bought base22 gmt in blue earlier but then noticed that it has the new glycine logo so cancelled it. Pretty disappointed with my pickings this BF. Bought a couple of glycines with their great prices recently but I bought those because of the discounts so not completely satisfied.
> If anyone comes across a deal on GShock DW5600M in green please let me know. I could have ordered on jet.com for $48 but their 30% coupon expired right before I decided to buy it.
> The other watch I have been looking for is hamilton khaki field quartz H68551833. Would love to snag it under $200.
> ...


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

taike said:


> Model: TW2P84100ZA


I have this model and can attest it looks great.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> View attachment 10039842
> 
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation Chrono H76412553 "panda"
> ...


damn, this is so much watch for the money, you can hardly get a fashion watch with a half decent quartz chrono stuffed into a Chinese case for that price (I'm thinking of my old Nixon that I paid way too much for before I knew better)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Guys, how is the 1158 price for the Rado D star 200 chrono? Ive got my eye on it, but want to see if I should pull the trigger
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Great price. It usually hovers around 1400 which is what I bought it for two and a half years ago.








Great watch that gets lots of attention.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I've had very good dealings with them twice-- it does seem like a small operation though... like maybe one guy. I'm surprised to hear of trubs.



w4tchnut said:


> It sure does, but I won't deal with Gnomon again.
> Can't trust their customer service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Since it's almost 100 pages back already, thought I'd bump this back up as a reminder. Our sale is still on through the end of Monday the 28th. Hope everything is having a nice relaxing weekend.



CrownAndBuckle said:


> Hey F71,
> 
> Our Cyber Sale is live and will run through Monday the 28th. Here are the quick details:
> 
> ...


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

MstrDabbles said:


> Any deals out there on thick leather for a diver watch? I think I'm going to bite on the Deep Blue T100. Just too much to say no to for only 200 bucks.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Thick leather straps... Not really on sale, but ordinarily priced nice: https://overland-exchange.myshopify.com/collections/all

I have a few of these... thick and well made. Perfect for a chunky diver.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

anyone got experience with store display watches? watchery got some nice deals, but I want to use some help before I pull the trigger, thanks in advance.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Since it's almost 100 pages back already, thought I'd bump this back up as a reminder. Our sale is still on through the end of Monday the 28th. Hope everything is having a nice relaxing weekend.


What's the thickest strap you have on sale?

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

MstrDabbles said:


> What's the thickest strap you have on sale?
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Most are in the 4.0 to 4.5mm thick range. What lug width are you looking for? I can PM you some of the thicker ones.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Guys, how is the 1158 price for the Rado D star 200 chrono? Ive got my eye on it, but want to see if I should pull the trigger
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What site is that deal on?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Most are in the 4.0 to 4.5mm thick range. What lug width are you looking for? I can PM you some of the thicker ones.


22 mm. Want to toss them on the T100 I picked up

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

MstrDabbles said:


> 22 mm. Want to toss them on the T100 I picked up
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> BreitlingAggie said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, how is the 1158 price for the Rado D star 200 chrono? Ive got my eye on it, but want to see if I should pull the trigger
> ...


It has got to be Ashford. They have the grey one for $899.
$899!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

patrolmi said:


> I've had very good dealings with them twice-- it does seem like a small operation though... like maybe one guy. I'm surprised to hear of trubs.


If it's a one man operation, then what he did with me is especially egregious. 
On a minuscule order, 6 Dievas NATOs. Should have come with a strap change tool. The packing slip came with a handwritten note that it was out of stock and would ship later. 
It never did and he questioned my word when I asked about it weeks later. 
Questioned my word over a $5 tool!

Would you trust this guy with a $1000 order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

janusspiritius said:


> anyone got experience with store display watches? watchery got some nice deals, but I want to use some help before I pull the trigger, thanks in advance.


Have you ever purchased a watch in a physical store? If so, you have purchased a store display watch.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> If it's a one man operation, then what he did with me is especially egregious.
> On a minuscule order, 6 Dievas NATOs. Should have come with a strap change tool. The packing slip came with a handwritten note that it was out of stock and would ship later.
> It never did and he questioned my word when I asked about it weeks later.
> Questioned my word over a $5 tool!
> ...


Not sure I'd personally use the term "egregious" when referring to a $5 strap tool.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

ehansen said:


> Thick leather straps... Not really on sale, but ordinarily priced nice: https://overland-exchange.myshopify.com/collections/all
> 
> I have a few of these... thick and well made. Perfect for a chunky diver.


OX25 works for 25% off


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Have you ever purchased a watch in a physical store? If so, you have purchased a store display watch.


yes i did, but i never bought the store display watch, since i always asked for an another watch rather than the one i tried, i also have my lupe with me - yes i know i know, but i got my reasons -

the thing is that i live 10k miles away from the states and a return can be really hard and painful from here. but this blue dial artix is so tempting..


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> It has got to be Ashford. They have the grey one for $899.
> $899!


899 is an insane price for that. Lots of wrist presence. Definitely worthy of sitting alongside some of the higher range in the swatch family.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Any deal on a good spring bar tool (like Bergeon)?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Evine | Be Good to Yourself | Shop online. Anywhere. Anytime.
> 
> Evine Disney Invictas at great prices with the 20% off


Thanks, I got the Mickey Pro Diver in Blue.


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Bought a Deep Blue NATO Diver. Fast shipping, great watch. I was a little disappointed that the NATO strap is Air Blue branded though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

mleok said:


> Thanks, I got the Mickey Pro Diver in Blue.


Thank you as well! Got it in black.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> With all the Evine hoopla around the Oris ProPilot date and day/date, somehow the ProPilot GMT chronograph went under the radar. $1197.81 after 20GIFT for a $4100 MSRP watch (yeah, yeah, I know MSRP, blah blah blah....but try to even find a preowned one of these for under $2k)! http://www.evine.com/Product/629-862


Noooo, that was an epic deal I would have snagged in a heartbeat. Black bands are all sold out, and the grey band is listed for $1k more.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

jmarkpatton said:


> Bought a Deep Blue NATO Diver. Fast shipping, great watch. I was a little disappointed that the NATO strap is Air Blue branded though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird. I got three (grey, black, Pepsi) from the first run and all three had deep Blue branded NATOs. 
I did notice that this time there was the option to pick your nato color. Maybe they ran out of certain colors.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Any deals out there on thick leather for a diver watch? I think I'm going to bite on the Deep Blue T100. Just too much to say no to for only 200 bucks.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


I feel qualified to chime in here since I own five DB watches, five C&B straps and just had my T-100 delivered yesterday. You're gonna love the T-100 btw.

The C&B straps are are really good but I don't think they're the best hack for a chunky diver unless the the top priority is to only spend around $25-30. I wear a C&B on my Nato 300 and love it but the T-100 is a bigger, taller tool diver with heavy lugs. My leather C&B straps are all right around 4mm at the spring bar end compared to 5mm for the Hydro strap that comes on the Daynight. For comparison my Bonetto 300D is also 4mm. I'm too lazy to put a C&B leather on the DB but it's already on the Cinturini so I took some comparison pix for ya. The last pic is a 4mm thick 22mm C&B on a 43mm Tisell flieger. It's a perfect strap for that size watch but we should find something truly thick to balance the heavy headed T-100.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

boze said:


> I feel qualified to chime in here since I own five DB watches, five C&B straps and just had my T-100 delivered yesterday. You're gonna love the T-100 btw.


Could you post a few pics of your T-100 if you have a chance. Debating on it (thinking about the red faced version) but their website pics just aren't doing it for me

Thanks


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ordered two C&B NATOs


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Could you post a few pics of your T-100 if you have a chance. Debating on it (thinking about the red faced version) but their website pics just aren't doing it for me
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, the single bad pic on their site doesn't tell you much, does it? Took these yesterday when it arrived...


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

boze said:


> Yeah, the single bad pic on their site doesn't tell you much, does it? Took these yesterday when it arrived...


Thanks - much appreciated. Yes, the pics on their site don't tell you much at all. Your pics help me a lot. It appears the dial is set deeper than most watches or are the pics just decieving?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

What's everyone's opinion on the DB pilots? I see them at $149 but I'm not sure how much they usually go for and if they're any good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

househalfman said:


> What's everyone's opinion on the DB pilots? I see them at $149 but I'm not sure how much they usually go for and if they're any good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Code CYBER for 40% makes them an awesome value but we all hate the Air Blue logo. =)


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Thanks - much appreciated. Yes, the pics on their site don't tell you much at all. Your pics help me a lot. It appears the dial is set deeper than most watches or are the pics just decieving?


It's a big bezel for sure yeah, and kinda like the Sea Ram with no chapter ring.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

boze said:


> It's a big bezel for sure yeah, and kinda like the Sea Ram with no chapter ring.


Perfect - thanks


----------



## RobNBos (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks to this thread and you fine folks here, I'm now $2K poorer after picking up a Frederique Constant Worldtimer(silver/blue) from Amazon's 30% sale. Thank you!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Welp, tried to cancel my Ashford order because apparently my BeFrugal cashback didn't go through. I was just going to cancel and reorder but they told me I couldn't because the item already shipped.

I never got a shipping notice for yesterday (ordered it Friday evening) and today is Sunday so I don't know if they're just giving me the run around?

I got an amazing deal either way so I can't be that upset, but pretty bummed I'm missing out on 40 - 50 bucks. Oh well.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

boze said:


> It's a big bezel for sure yeah, and kinda like the Sea Ram with no chapter ring.


Thanks so much. It's been so difficult to find pictures of this watch anywhere. The recon version keeps showing up. Is the bezel lumed? Can you take a picture of the caseback? I picked up the blue bezel T100. 
I'm looking at these two from Strapsco (The last one is 5mm thick):

















We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bulova Moonwatch is back in stock on Amazon, but the 30% off at checkout is no longer showing up for me. Did that sale end?


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Bulova Moonwatch is back in stock on Amazon, but the 30% off at checkout is no longer showing up for me. Did that sale end?


Just checked, it's not sold and shipped by Amazon on mine.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Thanks so much. It's been so difficult to find pictures of this watch anywhere. The recon version keeps showing up. Is the bezel lumed? Can you take a picture of the caseback? I picked up the blue bezel T100.
> I'm looking at these two from Strapsco (The last one is 5mm thick)...


The bezel is not lumed. Those StrapsCo straps are garbage. If leather could impersonate foam rubber you'd have a StrapsCo. By all means go with C&B over them.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

hamsterdams said:


> Just checked, it's not sold and shipped by Amazon on mine.


It's sold by Amazon when I just checked, but it no longer is part of the 30% deal.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

mleok said:


> It's sold by Amazon when I just checked, but it no longer is part of the 30% deal.


The bracelet version? I don't think the strap version was ever part of the deal if you're looking at that one.

I cleared my cookies and looked again for the bracelet version and it's still showing The Time Store Authorized Dealer and Fulfilled by Amazon. Weird.


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hey MstrDabblesLet me know what you decide to do with the strap. I am in the same situation since I ordered the Black T 100 on Thanksgiving.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A rather fantastic Black Friday weekend for me -- and we haven't even gotten to Cyber Monday yet! Or those random deals that just popped up in mid-December last year.

$524 with 20% off and the Be Frugal rebate that's pending:









Then the solar, Orient Daytona-style JDM Panda chrono I've been coveting for about $160; and that Schaumburg/NB Yaeger pilot-inspired watch for about $249.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Duke106 said:


> Hey MstrDabblesLet me know what you decide to do with the strap. I am in the same situation since I ordered the Black T 100 on Thanksgiving.


Def will. I'm still debating. I read good things about Strapsco so that comment gave me pause. I have some crown and buckle straps already and the quality is very nice. Decisions. Decisions. Decisions.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Other than the Crown and Buckle sale, anyone heard any Cyber Monday rumblings? Or will it just be extensions of the sale from the past week/end?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Thanks guys, it does look like there are some nice deals on The Watchery. This one for example:

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=76876

It looks like it's got a Swiss ETA 6498 hand wind movement. Code GIFT30 drops $30 off and BeFrugal has 11.3% cash back, giving a total of ~$266. I'm personally gonna pass (already out $3,000 in watches this BF), but geez it's almost worth that just for the movement!

EDIT - There's also a Bulova Accu Swiss watch that appears to also have the ETA 6498 movement for about $100 less! Ofrei sells that movement for $186.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

P.S. Anyone know if there's a code/sale for Dan Henry?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Def will. I'm still debating. I read good things about Strapsco so that comment gave me pause. I have some crown and buckle straps already and the quality is very nice. Decisions. Decisions. Decisions.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Try Colareb, they make the leather straps for Squale and are very nice and can be found on eBay. Around $56 IIRC. More options on their website but it's in Italian and doesn't always translate for me. They may not be thick enough for those big DB's, only 3.5mm thick.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> P.S. Anyone know if there's a code/sale for Dan Henry?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope and I quote "No sorry, believe me we are 365 days black Friday prices"

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks to all you busy shoppers. :-!

The offerings did feature many large watches, but sometimes you just have to pull the trigger.

One from my short list, $395, not including CB:










And I had to bite on the Jeanrichard candy since Ashford's 20% coupon went through. $479.










These, with a handful of straps, made it a successful weekend for me. Thanks again.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Certainly seems that this is shipped and sold by Amazon to me. No discount though.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Nope and I quote "No sorry, believe me we are 365 days black Friday prices"
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


That's fair. They are very reasonably priced, but it never hurts to ask.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Somebody mentioned Watchmann, I have bought from him before but it was on clearance. Does he normally run any holiday sales?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Certainly seems that this is shipped and sold by Amazon to me. No discount though.
> 
> View attachment 10042594


It's no longer listed in the 30% section, it may be over.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> Somebody mentioned Watchmann, I have bought from him before but it was on clearance. Does he normally run any holiday sales?


He has deals. Why not just go to his website and see?


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but I think $3128 is a good price on this Omega from Evine. It is stainless/18k and 41.5mm with WR 150m. Before 20GIFT coupon it is $3911.11 and after discount it comes to $3128 plus tax if applicable and $15 shipping. There was a grey dial version that was $2712 after discount code but they are sold out. Joma and most others are in the $7,000 range on sale price.

Omega 41mm Aqua Terra Swiss Automatic Date Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch

The 18K red gold bezel is mounted on a 41.5 mm stainless steel casebody and presented on a stainless steel and 18K red gold bracelet. This certified chronometer is powered by the OMEGA Master Co-Axial calibre 8500 which is resistant to magnetic fields greater than 15,000 gauss and can be seen through the transparent caseback. COSC


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> It's no longer listed in the 30% section, it may be over.


I suspect you're correct :'(


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Thanks to all you busy shoppers. :-!
> 
> The offerings did feature many large watches, but sometimes you just have to pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


Where was this oris?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> That's fair. They are very reasonably priced, but it never hurts to ask.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've wanted one for a while. The 1970. Wish it had a 9015 in there.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Somebody mentioned Watchmann, I have bought from him before but it was on clearance. Does he normally run any holiday sales?


He doesn't really run "sales" so to speak but on some brands he might budge a little to help ya out. Greg is a really nice guy and will do what he can to help plus extra warranty to most brands which is a plus. Ya also get a lollipop with your order so ya can't go wrong!!!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Where was this oris?


WoW


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Eterna small date is $2207 after 20gift coupon code. Big date is $2381.

Eterna 42mm Vaughan Big Date Swiss Made Automatic Leather Strap Watch

Eterna 42mm Vaughan Swiss Made Automatic Black Leather Strap Watch


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boze said:


> Code CYBER for 40% makes them an awesome value but we all hate the Air Blue logo. =)


Unfortunately that only works for some items, particularly the divers, but not to the pilots. And yeah that logo kinda ruins it. Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> Hi all ... At Amazon. Invicta 8926OB $64.99
> I've been watching/waiting with camelcamelcamel.
> Let's hope it arrives unmolested, undisturbed... cause I know what real BNIB looks like.
> Happy hunting.
> ...





eddiegee said:


> Order confirmed 11:11am... order shipped 1:34pm...


Received today - Nov 27 ~5p.m. BNIB, gave a little wiggle, and off and running. 
Set date-check, set time-check, date turn over-check, hand wind-check, hacking-check.
Seems ok, good to go. Cheers.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Unfortunately that only works for some items, particularly the divers, but not to the pilots. And yeah that logo kinda ruins it. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, per the email announcement: Deep Blue use code, Air Blue already discounted.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> WoW


Thanks. Looks like it's gone


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> It's no longer listed in the 30% section, it may be over.


The Amazon 30%off is *still ON *as of this moment... I also noticed that some items have been excluded from the discount, so this could be the reason you're not getting a discount with your item.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Certainly seems that this is shipped and sold by Amazon to me. No discount though.]


This is the starting page for all men's watches included in the 30% off promotion. Items and prices can change any time so it might pay to check back often.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ot...=lbr_brands_browse-bin&ie=UTF8&qid=1480285153


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

US_$15_ off US_$75_ Spend Sitewide with code *CYBERFLASH16* @ eBay.com (US PayPal Account Only)


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

http://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cata...aster-black-dial-men_s-watch-jw0111-55e_4.jpg

$179 at my local TJMaxx in San Francisco. If anyone wants it...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

mmarc77 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet but I think $3128 is a good price on this Omega from Evine. It is stainless/18k and 41.5mm with WR 150m. Before 20GIFT coupon it is $3911.11 and after discount it comes to $3128 plus tax if applicable and $15 shipping. There was a grey dial version that was $2712 after discount code but they are sold out. Joma and most others are in the $7,000 range on sale price.
> 
> Omega 41mm Aqua Terra Swiss Automatic Date Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch
> 
> The 18K red gold bezel is mounted on a 41.5 mm stainless steel casebody and presented on a stainless steel and 18K red gold bracelet. This certified chronometer is powered by the OMEGA Master Co-Axial calibre 8500 which is resistant to magnetic fields greater than 15,000 gauss and can be seen through the transparent caseback. COSC


Man I really wish I got in on this one


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks. Looks like it's gone


I think there was only one when I jumped on it. I half expected it to get snatched from my cart, lol.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

tommy_boy said:


> Thanks to all you busy shoppers. :-!
> 
> The offerings did feature many large watches, but sometimes you just have to pull the trigger.
> 
> One from my short list, $395, not including CB:


I like that Oris. What model, which site?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> I like that Oris. What model, which site?


That is the (40mm) Big Crown Pointer Date. WoW had only one. Otherwise, I would have gladly posted about it. Sorry.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A rather fantastic Black Friday weekend for me -- and we haven't even gotten to Cyber Monday yet! Or those random deals that just popped up in mid-December last year.
> 
> $524 with 20% off and the Be Frugal rebate that's pending:
> 
> ...


WorthTheWrist, that Orient looks great. Better than the Invicta 9211. Do you have additional information - model #, URL? Is it available to the U.S., since you say it is JDM?
Thank you.
Ed


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet but I think $3128 is a good price on this Omega from Evine. It is stainless/18k and 41.5mm with WR 150m. Before 20GIFT coupon it is $3911.11 and after discount it comes to $3128 plus tax if applicable and $15 shipping. There was a grey dial version that was $2712 after discount code but they are sold out. Joma and most others are in the $7,000 range on sale price.
> 
> Omega 41mm Aqua Terra Swiss Automatic Date Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch
> 
> The 18K red gold bezel is mounted on a 41.5 mm stainless steel casebody and presented on a stainless steel and 18K red gold bracelet. This certified chronometer is powered by the OMEGA Master Co-Axial calibre 8500 which is resistant to magnetic fields greater than 15,000 gauss and can be seen through the transparent caseback. COSC


The bracelet alone is probably worth that much. Those 18kt gold links look heavy.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Awesome deal!



mmarc77 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet but I think $3128 is a good price on this Omega from Evine. It is stainless/18k and 41.5mm with WR 150m. Before 20GIFT coupon it is $3911.11 and after discount it comes to $3128 plus tax if applicable and $15 shipping. There was a grey dial version that was $2712 after discount code but they are sold out. Joma and most others are in the $7,000 range on sale price.
> 
> Omega 41mm Aqua Terra Swiss Automatic Date Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch
> 
> The 18K red gold bezel is mounted on a 41.5 mm stainless steel casebody and presented on a stainless steel and 18K red gold bracelet. This certified chronometer is powered by the OMEGA Master Co-Axial calibre 8500 which is resistant to magnetic fields greater than 15,000 gauss and can be seen through the transparent caseback. COSC


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> He has deals. Why not just go to his website and see?


I have and recently bought a Traser from his bargain page, just curious if he historically runs a Holiday Sale. I have nothing but good things to say about his service, just wondering about a sale on the other brands he carries.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> WorthTheWrist, that Orient looks great. Better than the Invicta 9211. Do you have additional information - model #, URL? Is it available to the U.S., since you say it is JDM?
> Thank you.
> Ed


It's the WV0041TX. You can get it on eBay and Amazon but the best price going now is via Rakuten Global. They have a 3,000 Yen off coupon code running. And I had some Rakuten points accumulated that I redeemed as well for my final price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I have and recently bought a Traser from his bargain page, just curious if he historically runs a Holiday Sale. I have nothing but good things to say about his service, just wondering about a sale.


I don't know. He's a one man army. Let's see if he has anything tomorrow.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Boding said:


> Man I really wish I got in on this one


I spent hours going through Evine's site searching for brands that do not show up unless you specifically type in the brand name in the search bar. They have a lot of brands like Eterna, Longines, Mont blanc (must use space or it won't show) Revue Thommen that have good prices with the discount. Revue Thommen *Regulator $583

*http://www.evine.com/Product/638-656


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I did the same and you took one for the team. Thanks a lot for posting.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> http://cdn2.jomashop.com/media/cata...aster-black-dial-men_s-watch-jw0111-55e_4.jpg
> 
> $179 at my local TJMaxx in San Francisco. If anyone wants it...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I bought one at my local TJ Maxx day before yesterday. I've been checking it out and it is keeping spot-on time.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Seems like a steal









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure if it was mentioned yet but cyber Monday is live on Ashford. Looks like some new deals to be had.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

For those who'd missed Ashford's Edox 50th Anniversary Hydro-Sub deal on BF, you have a chance to get a blue dial Edox Hydro-Sub automatic on bracelet for $350 on Ashford's CM sale. Search for '80301-3NM-BUIN' to go right to the item.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazon has the Bulova black dial/case 65A106 for $250 as part of the 30% off sale. Only one left at this price. This ties the sale on eBay earlier.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SC7VV8S/


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

66% off Montblancs at Touch of Modern. Starting at $1249.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ashford's Cyber Monday sale: Hamilton Pan Europ Black dial Chrono for $599, whereas the silver dial is a bit over 1k. So great deal. I cannot buy it because I have to spend some funds on the wife lol....anyways heres the image and site:

EDIT: Also don't forget to use CB sites like Befrugal 7.5% CB or Ebates is 3%.

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

RyanD said:


> 66% off Montblancs at Touch of Modern. Starting at $1249.


Looks like the exact same stock as what is on evine. Haven't checked prices with the 20% off on evine to compare to the ToM deals though.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Seiko Baby Tuna (SRP583) deal but on bracelet this time is $188 at Ashford. It also looks like befrugal bumped up their cashback to 7.5% which makes this net to $173.90. Would definitely bite on this if I didn't splurge on Ashford purchases from their Black Friday deals:








Seiko Prospex SRP583 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Got a great deal from cheapestnatostraps... 4 leather, 2 nato, some compass doo-dads, $54 with tracking. Use code: black
http://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

smille76 said:


> I have the bracelet version, paid about 530$ from Klepsoo..for 350$ it is quite an impressive value.


I doubled back and pulled the trigger on the black/green on bracelet.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> Looks like the exact same stock as what is on evine. Haven't checked prices with the 20% off on evine to compare to the ToM deals though.


Prices are lower on ToM. The one for $1249 on ToM is $1594 on Evine after 20% off.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Ashford sale has an Edox Les Vauberts Auto for a comparable price to where the Quartz usually sells at. Not a bad deal, right at the top of their men's listings.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I vaguely recall someone mentioning they picked up the JeanRichard Terrascope Carbon Chronograph LE. I'm kind of kicking myself for not splurging on it during Ashford's Black Friday sale. If anyone ended up getting this, can you post some pictures when it arrives? The more I look at it, the more awesome it seems and at close to the $1K mark, is pretty unbelievable for what you're getting.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

RTea said:


> I vaguely recall someone mentioning they picked up the JeanRichard Terrascope Carbon Chronograph LE. I'm kind of kicking myself for not splurging on it during Ashford's Black Friday sale. If anyone ended up getting this, can you post some pictures when it arrives? The more I look at it, the more awesome it seems and at close to the $1K mark, is pretty unbelievable for what you're getting.


It looks like it's still available!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RTea said:


> I vaguely recall someone mentioning they picked up the JeanRichard Terrascope Carbon Chronograph LE. I'm kind of kicking myself for not splurging on it during Ashford's Black Friday sale. If anyone ended up getting this, can you post some pictures when it arrives? The more I look at it, the more awesome it seems and at close to the $1K mark, is pretty unbelievable for what you're getting.


Mine is supposed to be here in a couple of days. It was right around $1000 with coupon and cash back.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

So I hate to be that guy, but these last few days has been my first real attempt at BF/CM watch deals.. how does this cash back work I keep reading about? For example "befrugal"


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Price ends being silly enough to force a purchase. Bulova Moonview on leather (96B205) at The Watchery for $126, promo code Gift15 ($15 off 125 or more) and 11% cashback from BeFrugal nets out the purchase to under $99 delivered.









So many reasons to bypass it (fixed bezel, mineral crystal, snapback case, 42 mm case might be a bit large for the style) until you process that price....just one Benjamin. This was a flyer for me on a Black Friday weekend where I bought almost nothing else, might be a gift, might not be :roll:.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Ashford's CM sale has a ton of overlap with their BF stuff but there is some new stuff. The Hamilton pilot automatic(not the Khaki aviation, the flieger w/ day-date at 3 o'clock) for $400 on the bracelet is a smoking deal, and they refreshed the stock/colorways for the $600 Terrascopes.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> I vaguely recall someone mentioning they picked up the JeanRichard Terrascope Carbon Chronograph LE. I'm kind of kicking myself for not splurging on it during Ashford's Black Friday sale. If anyone ended up getting this, can you post some pictures when it arrives? The more I look at it, the more awesome it seems and at close to the $1K mark, is pretty unbelievable for what you're getting.


It's definitely still available. Don't miss it this time! Gorgeous watch. Would have gotten it if I hadn't procured an Aquascope last week!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> So I hate to be that guy, but these last few days has been my first real attempt at BF/CM watch deals.. how does this cash back work I keep reading about? For example "befrugal"


Make an account at BeFrugal. Click the link on BeFrugal for the store you want. Make your purchase as normal with any coupon codes (preferably codes listed on BeFrugal just to be safe). Your cash back will show as pending in a few days after your purchase. It will generally be available to withdraw in 1-3 months depending on the store.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Make an account at BeFrugal. Click the link on BeFrugal for the store you want. Make your purchase as normal with any coupon codes (preferably codes listed on BeFrugal just to be safe). Your cash back will show as pending in a few days after your purchase. It will generally be available to withdraw in 1-3 months depending on the store.


Copy that.. Thank you!


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hamilton GMT for $479 at Ashford. After 7.5% cashback from BeFrugal and the $50 AmEx credit (if you have one of those) it'd be under $400.







Hamilton Jazzmaster H32585557 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I couldn't help myself with the Helgray TCD-01 in blue. Always wanted a watch in this color.

$180 after sale and $20 off for signing up for their newsletter


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

993RS said:


> I doubled back and pulled the trigger on the black/green on bracelet.


nice. I ordered the blue/orange but the black/green was tempting as well as the white/blue is tempting.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-087-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=21
I know this has been hanging around Ashford, but wanting it every time I see it makes me thinky I need it.. just concerned it's a tad small at 38mm and 18mm lugs.
$248!!


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

On the high end the Zenith's for Cyber Monday include a couple of Port Royal dress watches under $2k that I don't think were there on Friday


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I went back and looked at my purchases from Ashford last year and discovered that most of my great buys were in December. I was surprised to discover this but they actually had great deals all the way through Christmas. I've got a couple JR's in mind that I'm keeping an eye on and if 2016 is like last year they will rotate through most of their inventory into low prices.

I had this one in my cart with the ebsave20 which brought it to $5852 with befrugal from sale price of $7780 and I didn't pull the trigger. Kicking myself as that would have been a great price on a beautiful Zenith I've been wanting for some time. I also agree the Zenith Port Royals under $2k are great buys.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-087-00 Men's Watch , watches
> I know this has been hanging around Ashford, but wanting it every time I see it makes me thinky I need it.. just concerned it's a tad small at 38mm and 18mm lugs.
> $248!!


I have a very similar looking black-dial Certina auto (DS Caimano), and it's a lovely piece-very high quality fit and finish for the price. Certina is a very underrated brand in the U.S., but is very popular and well-regarded in Europe. Given the thin bezel on the DS Podium, it might wear larger than you think. I say go for it. I don't think you'll regret it. (Wanting it every time you see it is a good sign, by the way - as I always say, "buy the watch, not the deal").


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I couldn't miss out on the JR Ashford deal at $599 plus the befrugal cash back.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

You guys have me looking at Certina, a brand with which I was fine with not knowing of for years, lol.

That said, this watch, for $300 and change after Befrugal rebate, titanium, Swiss, etc. is a feature-packed bargain despite the white date wheel, IMHO:


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A rather fantastic Black Friday weekend for me -- and we haven't even gotten to Cyber Monday yet! Or those random deals that just popped up in mid-December last year.
> 
> $524 with 20% off and the Be Frugal rebate that's pending:
> 
> ...


Where did you find the Orient panda chrono? Looks great!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

dirkpitt73 said:


> Where did you find the Orient panda chrono? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


 Rakuten AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT Neo 70's solar chronograph alarm mens WV0041TX


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has a lot of Glycines under $300 after coupon CLICK40. This sandblasted model finally got me.

CLICK40 is 40% off, maximum discount of $100. There are Glycines as low as $319, so that makes them $219 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

briburt said:


> I have a very similar looking black-dial Certina auto (DS Caimano), and it's a lovely piece-very high quality fit and finish for the price. Certina is a very underrated brand in the U.S., but is very popular and well-regarded in Europe. Given the thin bezel on the DS Podium, it might wear larger than you think. I say go for it. I don't think you'll regret it. (Wanting it every time you see it is a good sign, by the way - as I always say, "buy the watch, not the deal").


You guy's are a bad influence.. and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

minchomexa said:


> Rakuten AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT Neo 70's solar chronograph alarm mens WV0041TX


Or:

nanaple | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT watch neo seventies WV0041TX solar chronograph

Don't forget to scroll up to the very top of the screen, click the "Special Offers" tab, then the "Cyber Monday" promotion for coupon codes.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> You guys have me looking at Certina, a brand with which I was fine with not knowing of for years, lol.
> 
> That said, this watch, for $300 and change after Befrugal rebate, titanium, Swiss, etc. is a feature-packed bargain despite the white date wheel, IMHO:


That's a great price for the DS1 in my opinion. A lot of watch for the $$$.

Here's a wrist shot of my DS Caimano. I paid just under $300 at Joma for it last year. It's one of my faves. Can't go wrong with Certina, in my opinion.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> Copy that.. Thank you!


The main thing to remember is to START your shopping at befrugal.com and then click thru to the merchant.


----------



## Yukonjack (Nov 24, 2016)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki Chrono for $179. Seems like a rocking deal (if I hadn't already spent all my money)

Hamilton Khaki H68582533-GR Men's Watch , watches


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Gilt has a lot of Glycines under $300 after coupon CLICK40. This sandblasted model finally got me.
> 
> CLICK40 is 40% off, maximum discount of $100. There are Glycines as low as $319, so that makes them $219 plus tax and shipping.


Heads up- Final Sale!!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Elkins45 said:


> The main thing to remember is to START your shopping at befrugal.com and then click thru to the merchant.


Got it.. Thank you!


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Man it's starting to get harder to hold off on some stuff. We close on a house in a couple weeks and just found out today--when wifey peed on a stick--that number two is on the way. So, I'm trying to be happy with my VSA Maverick and some straps. I sure do want a Hamilton and a JR though.

And I leave for a deployment to Africa in about 45 days. Should be back with all my tax free pay just in time for next Black Friday though...[insert evil laugh] 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

CLICK40 is not working here.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Gilt has a lot of Glycines under $300 after coupon CLICK40. This sandblasted model finally got me.
> 
> CLICK40 is 40% off, maximum discount of $100. There are Glycines as low as $319, so that makes them $219 plus tax and shipping.


I think I'd definitely use PayPal for easy dispute with these guys, assuming it's even worth the risk. Their ratings are some of the worst I've ever seen
https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.gilt.com
Gilt Groupe Rated 0/5 stars by 71 Consumers - gilt.com Consumer Reviews at ResellerRatings


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wishmann said:


> CLICK40 is not working here.


Worked for me on a Glycine. This is all I know:


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Big congratulations on your second and thank you!!!! 

Maverick should serve you well in Africa.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Gilt code not working ... yet


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Some of Evine´s Omega deals are unbelievable... the 18k rg master co-ax´s for ~2.8k are all gone but I don´t understand how this is not gone yet:








for 2.8k:








that´s around 2k cheaper than most other places for a terrific watch.

-> Omega 44mm Planet Ocean Swiss Automatic Date Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch "20GIFT"


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man it's starting to get harder to hold off on some stuff. We close on a house in a couple weeks and just found out today--when wifey peed on a stick--that number two is on the way. So, I'm trying to be happy with my VSA Maverick and some straps. I sure do want a Hamilton and a JR though.
> 
> And I leave for a deployment to Africa in about 45 days. Should be back with all my tax free pay just in time for next Black Friday though...[insert evil laugh]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. I'm enjoying the hunt before next black friday, when we plan to start trying.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Gilt.com has Glycine watches at great prices right now. Hurry, they sell out fast. 









Edit...this seems to already be the talk of the town.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Man I was not feeling the JRs when I first saw them, but the more I see them, the more charming I think they are.

Definitely not going to buy one now, but maybe next year BF time if they're around the same price I'll be in the market!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Gilt has a lot of Glycines under $300 after coupon CLICK40. This sandblasted model finally got me.
> 
> CLICK40 is 40% off, maximum discount of $100. There are Glycines as low as $319, so that makes them $219 plus tax and shipping.


Says "code is invalid or expired". Have you gotten this to work yourself?

Thanks!


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

CLICK40 not working for me on Gilt... anyone else get it to work besides RyanD?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

CLICK40 a no go for me on Gilt.com


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man it's starting to get harder to hold off on some stuff. We close on a house in a couple weeks and just found out today--when wifey peed on a stick--that number two is on the way. So, I'm trying to be happy with my VSA Maverick and some straps. I sure do want a Hamilton and a JR though.
> 
> And I leave for a deployment to Africa in about 45 days. Should be back with all my tax free pay just in time for next Black Friday though...[insert evil laugh]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the little one on the way and thank you for your service. I hope Africa treats you well!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> I think I'd definitely use PayPal for easy dispute with these guys, assuming it's even worth the risk. Their ratings are some of the worst I've ever seen
> https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.gilt.com
> Gilt Groupe Rated 0/5 stars by 71 Consumers - gilt.com Consumer Reviews at ResellerRatings


I have ordered from them before. They resolved any issues that I've had in the past. The Glycines specifically say that they are coming from another vendor, so Gilt may not even touch them.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> CLICK40 a no go for me on Gilt.com


Click40 not working either. But got freeship to work. Also 8% cb on ebates.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Mine is supposed to be here in a couple of days. It was right around $1000 with coupon and cash back.


Do you mind if I ask how you got it to 1k? I think with cashback im still looking at 1300 or so

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

CLICK40 not working here either.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

no code worked for me for the glycines 
anyone got a code working on these?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Inspired by this great-looking watch in today's WRUW thread that I'd never seen before, I went looking for the Brera Orologi Supersportivo square chronograph.

Bloomingdale's has these on sale for $398 + tax with free shipping. That's hundreds less than others from what I can see; about $500-$600 less than most. They have them at that price in blue, black, gray (the one the WRUW poster has, and, to my eye, the best of the bunch) and white.

Don't forget 9% cash back from Be Frugal.

Blue dial link:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/brera-orologi-supersportivo-chronograph-46mm?ID=1756199&CategoryID=3376&LinkType=prodrec_pdpza&[email protected]@Customers%20Also%20Viewed$&RecProdZonePos=prodrec-1&RecProdZoneDesc=RR-CMIO-RT-POC%7CRR-CMIO%7Cprodrec_pdpza%7CRR

Link offering choice of black-stainless, black-rosegold, gray or white:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...linkModule=1#fn=ppp=&spp=1&sp=1&rid=115|BOOST SAVED SET%26spc%3D13%26rsid%3Dundefined%26cm_kws%3Dbrera orologi %26pn%3D1|1|1|13

Borrowing the WRUW pics:


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> Some of Evine´s Omega deals are unbelievable... the 18k rg master co-ax´s for ~2.8k are all gone but I don´t understand how this is not gone yet:
> View attachment 10044778
> 
> 
> ...


They must've just added it. Good catch for you!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inspired by this great-looking watch in today's WRUW thread that I'd never seen before, I went looking for the Brera Orologi Supersportivo square chronograph.
> 
> Bloomingdale's has these on sale for $398 + tax with free shipping. That's hundreds less than others from what I can see; about $500-$600 less than most. They have them at that price in blue, black, gray (the one the WRUW poster has, and, to my eye, the best of the bunch) and white.
> 
> ...


Not 100% certain that it was this exact Brera, but TJ Maxx had if not this one, a very similar one. I've seen watches ---brands in there don't usually see, such as Tissot and at prices that were a lot lower than any I saw on line.

I mentioned a few days back that they told me they get trucks in 6 days a week and even 7 days some weeks. It almost seems like they don't know what they have when pricing sometimes. Sort of odd, as they're a huge outfit, the same company that owns Marshalls and Homegoods.

Things like that are more the rare bird than the norm, which is 'fashion label' watches, but as I pass by on my way home from work, it's sometimes interesting to stop in.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Inspired by this great-looking watch in today's WRUW thread that I'd never seen before, I went looking for the Brera Orologi Supersportivo square chronograph.
> 
> Bloomingdale's has these on sale for $398 + tax with free shipping. That's hundreds less than others from what I can see; about $500-$600 less than most. They have them at that price in blue, black, gray (the one the WRUW poster has, and, to my eye, the best of the bunch) and white.
> 
> ...


Think these have shown up at a few TJ Maxx, around $200 IIRC???


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

CLICK40 never worked, would have bought one of the Glycine sandblasted subs at the discount price.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks like the Gilt offer may be targeted. But this site's ratings are so low that maybe it's a good thing for us that we can't order from them.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

tommy_boy said:


> You guys have me looking at Certina, a brand with which I was fine with not knowing of for years, lol.
> 
> That said, this watch, for $300 and change after Befrugal rebate, titanium, Swiss, etc. is a feature-packed bargain despite the white date wheel, IMHO:


Note the glare due to the sunray dial. I once bought a titanium Certina chrono with my favorite movement (251.262). I love titanium and love this movement. But I gave the watch to skywatch because it was _impossible_ to read the subdials due to the sunray effect. The rays looked exactly like hands. You couldn't tell the difference.

Since then I've made a study of the many ways designers screw up a watch with stupid decorations which make it unreadable.

Grumble, grumble.

Alan


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I have ordered from them before. They resolved any issues that I've had in the past. The Glycines specifically say that they are coming from another vendor, so Gilt may not even touch them.


You must have been a lucky one. 1 out of 4 people at sitejabber had major problems. Reseller ratings.com gave them a 1.0 rating which is horrible. Definitely risky.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Duplicate


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet but I think $3128 is a good price on this Omega from Evine. It is stainless/18k and 41.5mm with WR 150m. Before 20GIFT coupon it is $3911.11 and after discount it comes to $3128 plus tax if applicable and $15 shipping. There was a grey dial version that was $2712 after discount code but they are sold out. Joma and most others are in the $7,000 range on sale price.
> 
> Omega 41mm Aqua Terra Swiss Automatic Date Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch
> 
> The 18K red gold bezel is mounted on a 41.5 mm stainless steel casebody and presented on a stainless steel and 18K red gold bracelet. This certified chronometer is powered by the OMEGA Master Co-Axial calibre 8500 which is resistant to magnetic fields greater than 15,000 gauss and can be seen through the transparent caseback. COSC


Oh man---you're killin me!!! I'm on the fence right now with Joma on a 45.5mm Seamaster Planet Ocean (regular 8500 co-axial movent) on a steel bracelet for around $3600 and I miss THIS for LESS???

I know it's smaller (but not TOO small at 41.5) but that Aqua Terra, set up with the 8500 Master Co-Axial with 18k, while it's more dress sport versatile than the Planet Ocean, is a watch I would've grabbed instead in a nano second. Geeze, what a deal.... Shopped Evine before but never expected that....That particular AT just freaking beams class and taste as much as an inanimate object can, anyway. Ouch, ouch....


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Can anyone else not access page 2192 of the thread? Weird problem.

EDIT - works on IE, not on FF. Must just be me.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ashford has added a bunch of Certinas for their Cyber Monday sale, including a quartz DS Rookie on bracelet for $128. Be Frugal cash back is 7.5% right now; eBates is 3%.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> Can anyone else not access page 2192 of the thread? Weird problem.


Had similar problem earlier on iPad. Closed everything out and tried again and it worked. Was not problem on PC.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

An additional 8% cash back through Ebates...and you can stack free shipping by using code FREESHIP.


RyanD said:


> Gilt has a lot of Glycines under $300 after coupon CLICK40. This sandblasted model finally got me.
> 
> CLICK40 is 40% off, maximum discount of $100. There are Glycines as low as $319, so that makes them $219 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Robangel said:


> Not 100% certain that it was this exact Brera, but TJ Maxx had if not this one, a very similar one. I've seen watches ---brands in there don't usually see, such as Tissot and at prices that were a lot lower than any I saw on line.
> 
> I mentioned a few days back that they told me they get trucks in 6 days a week and even 7 days some weeks. It almost seems like they don't know what they have when pricing sometimes. Sort of odd, as they're a huge outfit, the same company that owns Marshalls and Homegoods.
> 
> Things like that are more the rare bird than the norm, which is 'fashion label' watches, but as I pass by on my way home from work, it's sometimes interesting to stop in.


I bought that exact one at my TJMaxx for $159 because someone posted in this thread! It actually sat at the one by me for about a month because I don't think the brand is as recognizable as say Citizen or Bulova.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Had similar problem earlier on iPad. Closed everything out and tried again and it worked. Was not problem on PC.


Me too,on a laptop.couldn't get last 6 pages...oknow.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I was in the market for one of these Suunto/Polar/Garmin sports watches with heart rate measurements etc. for a while, but just couldn´t push myself to pay ~$300 for that. I found this amazing deal, that must be a pricing mistake, at least it seems to be too good to be true. I ordered two two days ago and they should arrive on tuesday or wednesday (received shipping confirmation), actually wanted to wait before posting to see what arrives... anyways...

Areatrend sells the Suunto Ambit2 incl HR strap for $48.10! MSRP $550, anywhere else at least $220, they sell the exact same watch on ebay for $260:

This one:
https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man it's starting to get harder to hold off on some stuff. We close on a house in a couple weeks and just found out today--when wifey peed on a stick--that number two is on the way. So, I'm trying to be happy with my VSA Maverick and some straps. I sure do want a Hamilton and a JR though.
> 
> And I leave for a deployment to Africa in about 45 days. Should be back with all my tax free pay just in time for next Black Friday though...[insert evil laugh]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best wishes for a safe deployment!

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> I was in the market for one of these Suunto/Polar/Garmin sports watches with heart rate measurements etc. for a while, but just couldn´t push myself to pay ~$300 for that. I found this amazing deal, that must be a pricing mistake, at least it seems to be too good to be true. I ordered two two days ago and they should arrive on tuesday or wednesday (received shipping confirmation), actually wanted to wait before posting to see what arrives... anyways...
> 
> Areatrend sells the Suunto Ambit2 incl HR strap for $48.10! MSRP $550, anywhere else at least $220, they sell the exact same watch on ebay for $260:
> 
> ...


HOLY [email protected]!!!!

Thank you for the heads up. Order placed.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

That JR aeroscope chrono is so so so







tempting for $799 at Ashford. Unfortunately, at the current exchange rates, this will incur import taxes for me into Australia... If only it were a few bucks cheaper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> I was in the market for one of these Suunto/Polar/Garmin sports watches with heart rate measurements etc. for a while, but just couldn´t push myself to pay ~$300 for that. I found this amazing deal, that must be a pricing mistake, at least it seems to be too good to be true. I ordered two two days ago and they should arrive on tuesday or wednesday (received shipping confirmation), actually wanted to wait before posting to see what arrives... anyways...
> 
> Areatrend sells the Suunto Ambit2 incl HR strap for $48.10! MSRP $550, anywhere else at least $220, they sell the exact same watch on ebay for $260.


Uh yeah that's a definite pick up. So much for holding out. That price is nutty for a GPS enabled Suunto.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Uhrman said:


> I was in the market for one of these Suunto/Polar/Garmin sports watches with heart rate measurements etc. for a while, but just couldn´t push myself to pay ~$300 for that. I found this amazing deal, that must be a pricing mistake, at least it seems to be too good to be true. I ordered two two days ago and they should arrive on tuesday or wednesday (received shipping confirmation), actually wanted to wait before posting to see what arrives... anyways...
> 
> Areatrend sells the Suunto Ambit2 incl HR strap for $48.10! MSRP $550, anywhere else at least $220, they sell the exact same watch on ebay for $260:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Got the email confirmation from PayPal but nothing from Areatrend so far, we'll see how it goes...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> I was in the market for one of these Suunto/Polar/Garmin sports watches with heart rate measurements etc. for a while, but just couldn´t push myself to pay ~$300 for that. I found this amazing deal, that must be a pricing mistake, at least it seems to be too good to be true. I ordered two two days ago and they should arrive on tuesday or wednesday (received shipping confirmation), actually wanted to wait before posting to see what arrives... anyways...
> 
> Areatrend sells the Suunto Ambit2 incl HR strap for $48.10! MSRP $550, anywhere else at least $220, they sell the exact same watch on ebay for $260:
> 
> ...


That's an awesome deal, but if I ever need a combination GPS and heart rate monitor things have gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> HOLY [email protected]!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the heads up. Order placed.


Yeah I just ordered one as well...I'll make this a gift.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Got the email confirmation from PayPal but nothing from Areatrend so far, we'll see how it goes...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn´t get an order confirmation or anything else either (well, I also didn´t create an account) but received a shipping confirmation mail 2 days later...


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

CLICK40 worked for me after I entered my charge card info , but I decided not to buy. I bought a combat sub and 2 ,KMU 48's already this year and there wasn't any model that I really wanted .

Hopefully the watchgooroo will drop their prices and I can pick up a combat sub , I can always use another combat sub.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> CLICK40 worked for me after I entered my charge card info , but I decided not to buy. I bought a combat sub and 2 ,KMU 48's already this year and there wasn't any model that I really wanted .
> 
> Hopefully the watchgooroo will drop their prices and I can pick up a combat sub , I can always use another combat sub.


Good to see it's working for somebody. What was in your cart? I can't get it to go and I even tried a few watches I wasn't shopping for just to see if the code would take at any point.


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> I was in the market for one of these Suunto/Polar/Garmin sports watches with heart rate measurements etc. for a while, but just couldn´t push myself to pay ~$300 for that. I found this amazing deal, that must be a pricing mistake, at least it seems to be too good to be true. I ordered two two days ago and they should arrive on tuesday or wednesday (received shipping confirmation), actually wanted to wait before posting to see what arrives... anyways...
> 
> Areatrend sells the Suunto Ambit2 incl HR strap for $48.10! MSRP $550, anywhere else at least $220, they sell the exact same watch on ebay for $260:
> 
> ...


$48.10 !?!? i am going to place order now!


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Gilt has a lot of Glycines under $300 after coupon CLICK40. This sandblasted model finally got me.
> 
> CLICK40 is 40% off, maximum discount of $100. There are Glycines as low as $319, so that makes them $219 plus tax and shipping.


Thanks!
My first BF purchase, net $272 before any befrugal CB. The bracelet itself probably would cost $100.
Has anyone had any experience getting their 15% CB as first time customer?


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> $48.10 !?!? i am going to place order now!


i checked out with paypal and it came out $0.61 higher. still a good deal :-d so did not try to fight it or understand it. with my luck they would be sold out before i figured out why the extra 61 cents.

Suunto Men's Ambit2 SS019562000 Digi
$48.71 USD1$48.71 USD


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> CLICK40 worked for me after I entered my charge card info , but I decided not to buy. I bought a combat sub and 2 ,KMU 48's already this year and there wasn't any model that I really wanted .
> 
> Hopefully the watchgooroo will drop their prices and I can pick up a combat sub , I can always use another combat sub.


I can't enter the click40 until I enter my credit card info and I don't want to end up paying full price but if click40 does work they have Omega Seamaster 41mm Bond Blue and black for $2999. Would be a heck of a deal if the code worked and it made the cost $1800. Befrugal also offers 3% so final cost would be roughly $1750.

https://www.gilt.com/brand/omega/pr...-seamaster-sports-style-watch-41mm?origin=cat


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

boze said:


> Good to see it's working for somebody. What was in your cart? I can't get it to go and I even tried a few watches I wasn't shopping for just to see if the code would take at any point.


From their FAQ:

"Why Is My Discount/Promo Code Not Applying?
Here are some common reasons why promotions or discounts may not be applying to an order:

Promotions can only be redeemed on the account of the intended recipient."
https://support.gilt.com/hc/en-us/articles/217593288-Why-Is-My-Discount-Promo-Code-Not-Applying-

Looks like that was an email recipient promotional code for people that probably already had accounts and had bought before.

However, 20OFF for 20% off and free shipping seems to work. With some of those Glycine prices, still a very good price.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

that´s only bc I wasn´t able to remember the correct amount ($48.71) for 5 mins... well, 12am est...



tylehman said:


> i checked out with paypal and it came out $0.61 higher. still a good deal :-d so did not try to fight it or understand it. with my luck they would be sold out before i figured out why the extra 61 cents.
> 
> Suunto Men's Ambit2 SS019562000 Digi$48.71 USD1$48.71 USD


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

mmarc77 said:


> I can't enter the click40 until I enter my credit card info and I don't want to end up paying full price but if click40 does work they have Omega Seamaster 41mm Bond Blue and black for $2999. Would be a heck of a deal if the code worked and it made the cost $1800. Befrugal also offers 3% so final cost would be roughly $1750.
> 
> https://www.gilt.com/brand/omega/pr...-seamaster-sports-style-watch-41mm?origin=cat


Sadly it's only a max of $100 off so it really would only be beneficial for more affordable watches like the Glycines'.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I have resisted all of these very nice, very cool pieces of mechanical engineering and my willpower breaks with a not so attractive digital monster of a watch... Who would have thought.

Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

RTea said:


> Sadly it's only a max of $100 off so it really would only be beneficial for more affordable watches like the Glycines'.


EBates jumped to 10% for Gilt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't think Gilt wants you to use paypal, the site won't except the code with this payment method... shady.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RTea said:


> Seiko Baby Tuna (SRP583) deal but on bracelet this time is $188 at Ashford. It also looks like befrugal bumped up their cashback to 7.5% which makes this net to $173.90. Would definitely bite on this if I didn't splurge on Ashford purchases from their Black Friday deals:
> 
> View attachment 10043578
> 
> Seiko Prospex SRP583 Men's Watch , watches


That is monster. No tuna shroud.


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

taike said:


> That is monster. No tuna shroud.


Yeah.. That's a monster

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_blonde (Oct 27, 2015)

Saw this Rado on the Ashford CM sale ($463 after befrugal)...looks like a good deal...but I am on the fence as wanted to buy only autos this season...help anyone !!!

Rado D-Star R15937153 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

for that kind of money, get a proper auto 
maybe even chrono auto... hamilton maybe?



mr_blonde said:


> Saw this Rado on the Ashford CM sale ($463 after befrugal)...looks like a good deal...but I am on the fence as wanted to buy only autos this season...help anyone !!!
> 
> Rado D-Star R15937153 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

So I was able to go on evine and get that 41mm Oris Pilot for $435.56. It looked like they had one left after seeing it sold out all day. Sadly, I was unable to put in the 20GIFT code it just remained the same price after putting in the code. Also tried NEWCUST but no joy. I even signed up my email for a 15% off coupon but they have yet to send it. I figure even at 435 it's a good price for that watch so I'm just gonna leave it. I'll call them tomorrow to see if I can retroactively get the discount b/c they're closed now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

3 seiko cocktail times left at $359
Sold by gizmo-outlets (2933 ) 100% Positive feedback, haven't purchased from them before but that feedback looks great.

SEIKO SARB065 Cocktail Time Mechanical Automatic Dress Men&apos;s Watch Made in Japan 4954628127594 | eBay


----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)

FYI regarding the Glycines on Gilt... I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole.

Glycines have both mineral and sapphire versions of several of their watches. I'm almost certain this is why several seemingly identical models exist on the gilt sale--a mineral and a sapphire version of the same watch. Except Gilt doesn't identify anywhere which is which. Descriptions are identical, none with model numbers.

This is pretty much how all their watch offerings go. Little to no information at best, erroneous information at worst. I've found completely misidentified models on there, photos that clearly don't match the descriptions, etc. They're retail inventory people, not watch people.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

RTea said:


> Seiko Baby Tuna (SRP583) deal but on bracelet this time is $188 at Ashford. It also looks like befrugal bumped up their cashback to 7.5% which makes this net to $173.90. Would definitely bite on this if I didn't splurge on Ashford purchases from their Black Friday deals:
> 
> View attachment 10043578
> 
> Seiko Prospex SRP583 Men's Watch , watches


that looks like the monster version (no shroud)

edit: sorry didn't realize others had already pointed this out

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Pilot, model CB0140-58E, titanium, bracelet, sapphire crystal, radio-control, 200m water resistance, for $313. Be Frugal takes it down to $283. The next-best price is about $130 more at Jet.

This ticks my boxes in a major way. But I better slow my roll.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/citize...8e-silver-titanium-eco-drive-watch-1681957510


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Hmm it looks like the JeanRichard Terrascope GMT is now available with the silver dial again (I ordered the black dial version at the same price). Wondering if the black or the silver will look better.... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Hmm it looks like the JeanRichard Terrascope GMT is now available with the silver dial again (I ordered the black dial version at the same price). Wondering if the black or the silver will look better....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


How about getting the silver dial and comparing both in person?


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

joepac said:


> So I was able to go on evine and get that 41mm Oris Pilot for $435.56. It looked like they had one left after seeing it sold out all day. Sadly, I was unable to put in the 20GIFT code it just remained the same price after putting in the code. Also tried NEWCUST but no joy. I even signed up my email for a 15% off coupon but they have yet to send it. I figure even at 435 it's a good price for that watch so I'm just gonna leave it. I'll call them tomorrow to see if I can retroactively get the discount b/c they're closed now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I also am in that boat with a watch that couldn't take the promo code. Took screenshots just in case. Phone representative for ordering suggested purchasing then call CS in the morning. Best of luck to you!


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

joepac said:


> So I was able to go on evine and get that 41mm Oris Pilot for $435.56. It looked like they had one left after seeing it sold out all day. Sadly, I was unable to put in the 20GIFT code it just remained the same price after putting in the code. Also tried NEWCUST but no joy. I even signed up my email for a 15% off coupon but they have yet to send it. I figure even at 435 it's a good price for that watch so I'm just gonna leave it. I'll call them tomorrow to see if I can retroactively get the discount b/c they're closed now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I called them at 2:00 am the other night as I was having trouble with the 20GIFT code - they answered and solved my issue immediately. They should have CS reps on at all hours. Glad you were able to get one - another 20% off will make it even sweeter.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I sold a bunch of stuff around my apartment the last few weeks to top off my watch budget so I could get either an alpiner 4 GMT or a Hamilton pan europ chrono. Was able to get the silver dial alpiner a couple weeks back. Wanted the black pan europ but settled for the silver not knowing if the black would drop. Just ordered the black dial so they are both on the way and the silver will go back. Thanks to you guys I was able to get both watches into the budget I had for one. Plus my bday was Saturday and my girlfriend asked if she could buy me the pan europ I ordered as a bday/xmas gift! I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

I tried to get a Glycine off Gilt. No discount codes worked--I tried click40 and 20off (both with uppercase letters and lowercase letters). For what it's worth, I've purchased from Gilt before, but it's been a few years.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

whywhysee said:


> I called them at 2:00 am the other night as I was having trouble with the 20GIFT code - they answered and solved my issue immediately. They should have CS reps on at all hours. Glad you were able to get one - another 20% off will make it even sweeter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk





Boding said:


> I also am in that boat with a watch that couldn't take the promo code. Took screenshots just in case. Phone representative for ordering suggested purchasing then call CS in the morning. Best of luck to you!


Hey guys, yeah I called the phone order number and got a human being lol. He said to call CS tomorrow and they should be able to apply the code. If 20GIFT is expired or won't work I'm gonna try NEWCUST because this is my first purchase from evine so I should be able to get that 15%off at the very least.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

joepac said:


> So I was able to go on evine and get that 41mm Oris Pilot for $435.56. It looked like they had one left after seeing it sold out all day. Sadly, I was unable to put in the 20GIFT code it just remained the same price after putting in the code. Also tried NEWCUST but no joy. I even signed up my email for a 15% off coupon but they have yet to send it. I figure even at 435 it's a good price for that watch so I'm just gonna leave it. I'll call them tomorrow to see if I can retroactively get the discount b/c they're closed now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You have to call them because their site is garbage and won't take the code. CS can add it over the phone.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Found a bronze Vostok-Europe Almaz at evine. Would be $365 after coupon and shipping. I don't know much about Vostok as I'm learning still but see it talked about a lot on the forums. Says it's a limited edition but was limited to 3000 which seems like a lot. Saw a lot of talk about people looking for affordable bronze watches so thought somebody might have interest in this one. 
Vostok-Europe 47mm Almaz Automatic Limited Edition Hand-Finished Strap Watch


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> You have to call them because their site is garbage and won't take the code. CS can add it over the phone.


Yeah their site sucks. Thanks for the heads up. I'll call them on my commute in the am lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OK. Bought the vintage Combat 7 beige on Gilt.

My BF/CM push is over. Coats, subwoofer, watches. I even won a $200 insulated shirt/jacket for $20 on eBay today. Cleaned house!


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Blah!!! I've been waiting for the last 15 minutes for that watch to be available.

Congrats!



Robotaz said:


> OK. Bought the vintage Combat 7 beige on Gilt.
> 
> My BF/CM push is over. Coats, subwoofer, watches. I even won a $200 insulated shirt/jacket for $20 on eBay today. Cleaned house!


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ashford have this Rado in their Cyber Monday sale. Probably would have gone for this instead on the Silver dial version I ordered on Friday. Same price $388.
Too late to change as already shipped


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> I was in the market for one of these Suunto/Polar/Garmin sports watches with heart rate measurements etc. for a while, but just couldn´t push myself to pay ~$300 for that. I found this amazing deal, that must be a pricing mistake, at least it seems to be too good to be true. I ordered two two days ago and they should arrive on tuesday or wednesday (received shipping confirmation), actually wanted to wait before posting to see what arrives... anyways...
> 
> Areatrend sells the Suunto Ambit2 incl HR strap for $48.10! MSRP $550, anywhere else at least $220, they sell the exact same watch on ebay for $260:
> 
> ...


I seem to have missed the Suunto. Bummer. However, looking around the site there are a few other decent prices, such as this Seiko SKX007K2 on bracelet for $180.99 (before the coupons they have listed at the top of the page)

https://www.areatrend.com/us/seiko-...ck-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-1681848405


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I was apprehensive on the Suunto it for no other reason than the price seemed to good to be true. That said I just got notification that it has already shipped!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

If people are deciding between dial colors of different watches from Ashford (i.e. Pan Europ, JeanRichard, etc.), I've had good luck in the past by being able to do a straight exchange for another dial color even if it wasn't on sale. All they cared about was that the original MSRP of both watches were the same. Can't guarantee the original cashback from befrugal or the like will stay though but it's a relatively small price to pay if you have to have another dial color.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Saw this Omega Seamaster Titanium Chronograph ETNZ version on evine for ~$2,600 and some change if you can get the 20GIFT coupon to still work (just realized it technically ended a handful of hours ago). Looks pretty cool to me and not an Omega you see around that often. The blasted titanium dial looks unique and unlike anything I've really seen before. Omega straps are also fantastic and I can only imagine this wears like a dream with the fitted end link rubber strap, deployment buckle, and light weight. Was sorely tempted to buy it even though it is like 5x outside of my budget.

Omega 44mm Seamaster 300 Swiss Automatic Titanium Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

RTea said:


> If people are deciding between dial colors of different watches from Ashford (i.e. Pan Europ, JeanRichard, etc.), I've had good luck in the past by being able to do a straight exchange for another dial color even if it wasn't on sale. All they cared about was that the original MSRP of both watches were the same. Can't guarantee the original cashback from befrugal or the like will stay though but it's a relatively small price to pay if you have to have another dial color.


Good to know! I'm pretty sure I'm going to like the black dial JR GMT based on pics, but maybe I'll stop by my JeanRichard AD this week and see if they have the silver dial in stock to compare.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for $333 on eBay (seller has 99.6% feedback) -- 3 of them left.

SEIKO SARB017 Mechanical Alpinist Automatic Men&apos;s Leather Watch - Made In Japan 4954628590008 | eBay


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I couldn't pass up on the Certina DS Rookie for $128 shipped from Ashford. Not only is that a really great brand with a vast history and they make very well made watches but also their blue dials are amazing!!!! Heck the bracelet is probably worth the asking price


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Just got this clean Skagen Anita for my GF at 6pm.com for $60.21 after CYBERMON coupon. MSRP is $145 and cheapest I've found anywhere else is $79.99 from Jomashop -- have handled this watch in person at Macy's and I think it's a very sharp dress watch for ladies with swiss quartz movement.


----------



## Capital Collector (Nov 27, 2016)

Amazon UK have the Mondaine Evo for £90 plus an additional 25% off with code "ilovewatches".

Already purchased on Friday before code was released! 

CC


----------



## j.a.j. (Nov 18, 2015)

The certified-watch-store is selling some Frederique Constants quite cheaply on eBay. For example the quarz Slim Line for $177,99 + postage.


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

Watch Station International is selling a handful of Zodiacs for 30% off. Sadly, it does not include the baby blue super Seawolf 53...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

UK DEAL

Beaverbrooks have a sale on in which most of the watches aren't of any interest but they've just added an extra 20% off until midnight tonight. They have the Oris Aquis Chronograph which was reduced already from £2410 but with the extra discount comes to £1560 which isn't bad. The really crappy thing is that this deal is in store only and they only have 2 in stock across their branches, but if you happen to live near Croydon or Bluewater then go ahead and knock yourself out.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Capital Collector said:


> Amazon UK have the Mondaine Evo for £90 plus an additional 25% off with code "ilovewatches".
> 
> Already purchased on Friday before code was released!
> 
> CC


Are you sure about that code? I've tried it and it doesn't seem to do anything, nor can I find any reference to that code anywhere online. Where did you get it from?


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

j.a.j. said:


> The certified-watch-store is selling some Frederique Constants quite cheaply on eBay. For example the quarz Slim Line for $177,99 + postage.










I had set up an alert on the Frederique Constant FC-303B5B6, which was sold out but became in stock an hour ago. Landed it for $281 using $12 off coupon DEAL4U12! There was only 1 in stock but I would set up an alert as well so that when it becomes available again you can buy it. I also landed a Glycine from the Gilt website using coupon for discount and free shipping. I'm a happy camper








Finally wanted to share some deals I found on eBay: This *Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Mens Watch AW1361-10H *is on sale for $89.99 which is the cheapest I've seen anywhere online. It's a beautiful watch that resembles the Bulova Accuswiss Military watch for a fraction of the cost.
Citizen Avion Dark Grey Dial Mens Watch AW1361-10H | eBay








Last but not least, I wanted to share these NATO zulus I've been buying from eBay. They are 'Shark Army' military straps that feel like they're dozens of dollars more than what they're selling for,
which is $5.99! I have the green, black and Khaki colored versions & they even have an orange colored version. They have nice weight to them, have black pvd buckles and are very sturdy due to their thicker build. Can't recommend these awesome straps enough.
4 Colors SHARK Army Military Diver Black Ring Men&apos;s Sport Nylon Wristwatch Strap | eBay


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Certified Watch Store has a Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini (steel with silver dial) for under $200 with the code RMENOT12. Good price for a Swiss auto.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Congrats. I'm enjoying the hunt before next black friday, when we plan to start trying.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


You should be practicing a bunch right now then.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Touch of Modern has $25 back on every $100 again for today only. It applies to the Montblanc sale. That makes them the equivalent of over 75% off MSRP.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Precise said:


> Note the glare due to the sunray dial. I once bought a titanium Certina chrono with my favorite movement (251.262). I love titanium and love this movement. But I gave the watch to skywatch because it was _impossible_ to read the subdials due to the sunray effect. The rays looked exactly like hands. You couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Since then I've made a study of the many ways designers screw up a watch with stupid decorations which make it unreadable.
> 
> ...


I own this watch, and totally concur. Can be tough to read the time.

Which is why I am going to try and get someone to put new hands on it. Or maybe design my own dial.

I should mention I have no idea how to go about any of this. A guy can dream right?










I love the sane 39mm size, and I love the cool lightweight titanium. So comfortable. Just needs new hands, and I figure an an off the shelf ETA movement this shouldn't be that hard to do.

Like, I have always liked these Omega hands.










Maybe someone can 3d print them and paint with Lume?

As mentioned though I really have no idea.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

All that you say is true , but the prices are hard to ignore. People have paid more at watchgooroo and received empty boxes. Bargain hunting is a risky business



fuzzysquid said:


> FYI regarding the Glycines on Gilt... I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole.
> 
> Glycines have both mineral and sapphire versions of several of their watches. I'm almost certain this is why several seemingly identical models exist on the gilt sale--a mineral and a sapphire version of the same watch. Except Gilt doesn't identify anywhere which is which. Descriptions are identical, none with model numbers.
> 
> This is pretty much how all their watch offerings go. Little to no information at best, erroneous information at worst. I've found completely misidentified models on there, photos that clearly don't match the descriptions, etc. They're retail inventory people, not watch people.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

wishmann said:


> CLICK40 is not working here.


 It failed for me too. Good thing. I'm spending way too much $$


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Agent Sands said:


> Certified Watch Store has a Bulova Accu-Swiss Gemini (steel with silver dial) for under $200 with the code RMENOT12. Good price for a Swiss auto.


That is a good price. Stalked this one for a while before deciding it was too big for a dress watch at 42mm, YMMV, but I never saw it under $200. Good find.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Ok, so this may seem like a very naive question, but does anyone know when Ashford's Cyber Monday sale is ending? I realise that the obvious answer is "today", but I'm just wondering whether anyone knows if it's extending beyond that (like their Black Friday sale did)?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jet.com has the Frederique Constant FC-303WN5B6B on bracelet for *$352* after coupon EXTRA20 and 3% cashback from BeFrugal. Fulfilled by Certified Watch Store.

https://jet.com/product/Frederique-...-Steel-Watch/fb700c1d0fc84a088b5b1246baa6c057


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

ebtromba said:


> I own this watch, and totally concur. Can be tough to read the time.
> 
> Which is why I am going to try and get someone to put new hands on it. Or maybe design my own dial.
> 
> ...


Find a good watchmaker. Certina being a Swatch product, it may be easy to replace the hands. Or not, I have no experience with that.

I have a Tissot with silver hands/white dial. Unreadable until I found a guy who painted them. The paint matched the blue on the dial, too.

Lost the lume in the hands, but that was a trade off worth taking.


----------



## Capital Collector (Nov 27, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Watches-Offers-Discount-Cheap-Save/b?ie=UTF8&node=667357031

Hopefully that link takes you there...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Capital Collector said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Watches-Offers-Discount-Cheap-Save/b?ie=UTF8&node=667357031
> 
> Hopefully that link takes you there...


This just says that there is an additional 25% selected brands at the moment, which isn't the same as what you said in your earlier post.

You specifically mentioned that there was a code "Ilovewatches" that could be used for a discount. I asked you where you had heard about that code from. Is there a code or not?


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Raydius said:


> Good to know! I'm pretty sure I'm going to like the black dial JR GMT based on pics, but maybe I'll stop by my JeanRichard AD this week and see if they have the silver dial in stock to compare.


I'm having the identical dilemma...real photos of these models are not easy to find. It looks like these have a kind of "pie-pan" dial that makes the centre flat section pop a bit more. The photos of the silver dial version shows more contrast between these areas, while the black dial seems to show less detail and interest. If anyone owns one of these models, maybe you could post a pic or two?

Thanks!


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Lightning deal on the Bulova "military" chronograph.










https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Class...detail-softlines&pd_rd_r=BGYRJZ9WFVZH1JJS0TYQ

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Lightning deal on the Bulova "military" chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, going to resist this one. Need to hold out for the Khaki King that I really want.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Do i really need a Montblanc that would theoretically take the place of a watch I haven't received yet (Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro)...


----------



## Capital Collector (Nov 27, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Capital Collector said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.amazon.co.uk/Watches-Offers-Discount-Cheap-Save/b?ie=UTF8&node=667357031
> ...


The code for the additional 25% off is "ilovewatches" - I sent you a link to the page which confirms the brands attracting the additional discount (including the Mondaine Evo) as the code is advertised on that page and others linking from it

So yes, there is a code - didn't realise you wouldn't be able to find it from that link ....image attached confirming.

Clear?


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

cfcfan81 said:


> Do i really need a Montblanc that would theoretically take the place of a watch I haven't received yet (Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro)...


This is WUS. The answer is YES.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

I've never used befrugal before, but I figured it would be a good time to try it out on Ashford. 

When I log into befrugal, and I click on shop now.... it redirects me to a new site like Ashford. But how do I know it's going to work? How do I know the cash back will apply after my purchase?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I realize a similar deal started an epic, out of control argument on this thread a few days ago and I certainly don't want to repeat anything like that but I'm going to list this anyway. I think this is a good deal, you may judge for yourself.

Jet.com has Seiko SKX007 on rubber strap after the applied code of EXTRA20 and 3% befrugal for approximately $148.

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Mens-...omatic-Watch/202f544732154eb1822f3738a5d5d960


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MontRoyal said:


> I've never used befrugal before, but I figured it would be a good time to try it out on Ashford.
> 
> When I log into befrugal, and I click on shop now.... it redirects me to a new site like Ashford. But how do I know it's going to work? How do I know the cash back will apply after my purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to your BeFrugal account and look for the "Click History". That is how it tracks your purchase. It will show that you went to Ashford.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

You just log in and see if it's pending. It can take a couple of days, or more.

I have never been shafted out of cash back, but if I had, or was very paranoid, I'd take a screen shot of the sale confirmation and copy/paste the link into a word doc or something. The link will show that it's attached to the original cash back site that you started out with.

I've used Befrugal and got my money like clockwork. I wouldn't worry. If something goes wrong, just contact them.



MontRoyal said:


> I've never used befrugal before, but I figured it would be a good time to try it out on Ashford.
> 
> When I log into befrugal, and I click on shop now.... it redirects me to a new site like Ashford. But how do I know it's going to work? How do I know the cash back will apply after my purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> I've never used befrugal before, but I figured it would be a good time to try it out on Ashford.
> 
> When I log into befrugal, and I click on shop now.... it redirects me to a new site like Ashford. But how do I know it's going to work? How do I know the cash back will apply after my purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are logged into Be Frugal and go to the "My Account" page, then you should see a box called "Current Cash Back Activity." At the bottom of that box, click the "Click Activity" and that will show you all of the requests that you have made for cash back by clicking through Be Frugal to another site. There should be one for Ashford in the list.

That is the record that you actually clicked through the Be Frugal site. Now, the cash back should post automatically from Ashford, although it could take several days for it to appear. If it does not appear after 3-4 days, then you can contact support to make sure your cash back gets applied, using the click number in the "Click Activity" screen as the basis for your claim.

That sounds like a lot of work. It isn't to make you worry. I've used Be Frugal a lot, and I've never had a problem. You just have to remember that it can take several days for your purchase to show up.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Find a good watchmaker. Certina being a Swatch product, it may be easy to replace the hands. Or not, I have no experience with that.
> 
> I have a Tissot with silver hands/white dial. Unreadable until I found a guy who painted them. The paint matched the blue on the dial, too.
> 
> Lost the lume in the hands, but that was a trade off worth taking.


It's partially because the hands are shiny sort of like the dial, and partially because they are so thin.

It's a dual design fail.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

RTea said:


> Omega 44mm Seamaster 300 Swiss Automatic Titanium Chronograph Rubber Strap Watch


Man I don't know what it is about gray dials but I love every one I see like this. Especially with the red accents. I've never noticed it in any other area of my life or hobby but that is the aesthetic that does it for me on watches. This thing is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jacob Time has the Tissot Le Locle automatics on sale, $325.19 for black dial; $329.99 white dial with coupon code '10OFFJTW'

Be Frugal takes the black dial to $315.43 and the white dial to $320.09.

I can't recall ever seeing these below $330.

Tissot T-Classic Desire Leather Mens Watch T41142353

TISSOT T-CLASSIC LE LOCLE MENS WATCH T41142333


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man I don't know what it is about gray dials but I love every one I see like this. Especially with the red accents. I've never noticed it in any other area of my life or hobby but that is the aesthetic that does it for me on watches. This thing is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried to buy this one, but the 20GIFT coupon seems to have expired


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> All that you say is true , but the prices are hard to ignore. People have paid more at watchgooroo and received empty boxes. Bargain hunting is a risky business


That's up to you if you want to generalize like that. But many of us see varying degrees of risk. Go look at the many complaints on Site Jabber and Reseller Ratings for Gilt. It's pretty bad in comparison to many other vendors. It's one thing to not get what you expected. And it's quite another to have to deal with a customer service department that could be a huge hassle on getting your money back if that happens. For some of us, that's a DO NOT BUY situation. Since you brought it up, Watchgooroo, for example, has an Ebay rating of 99.9% positive with 4251 positive reviews, and only 10 negative and neutral over the last year. That's a vendor who, obviously, rarely has a problem that is not taken care of to the satisfaction of the customer.

Also, it helps to let people know this as not everyone on this thread is a seasoned bargain hunter, and some people might not realize that there is this varying degree of risk when it comes to different vendors.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Any working discount code for jomashop for CM?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Just tried to buy this one, but the 20GIFT coupon seems to have expired


If you really want it, you can try to call them. I had an issue with the code, and they were very helpful. It's ok to call in this case.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Watches are included in Amazon cash back sites today. Remember, Amazon must be the seller.

5.5% on eBates and 8.8% on Be Frugal.


----------



## kamaleon (Nov 22, 2016)

Following up on the bargain i posted for Black Friday, Amazon is now discouting the DW-5600 at $37.82 and the DW-6900 at $36.54. I don't know if this is a Cyber Monday only deal.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

just a quick heads up on gilt.com
i did what the lady on the phone suggested me to do on saturday (i think) - i called again on monday morning and even asked for the order management.
i have to say i did expect long phonecall delays and harsh handling but it surprisingly went thru crazy smooth.
i was resovling two issues - one was with a code and the other with a payment in review.

the gentleman on phone asked me for my email address to verify the code. so:
YES THE CLICK40 CODE IS TARGETED and they keep a database of emails they have sent this offer to. maybe valid for other codes too .
So, no luck. I just asked again to doublecheck, if there is no way to take the price on my glicine KMU any lower. He said no so asked him to cancel the order which took like two and a half seconds.
the watch was 499 and with tax it was 530 which i dont think is such a great deal. besides, its 48mm which is like... half a mile over my wrist limit 

the second issue was with my payment - there was a mess with adresses i was trying to fix for like 4 times, neither paypal nor my card went thru.
turns out chase doesnt like gilt.com so they blocked my card and dropped all those payments...
i tried to resubmit minutes ago but gilt threw an internal error at me.
so i called again to confirm the payment just went thru! yupeee. i got my ugly vintage breitling from that sale 

based on this experience, i dont think the CS is that terrible. but i admit the description of some watches is just utter crap and most of those watches are non returnable! se just be aware of that and always read the TaC


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I've never used befrugal before, but I figured it would be a good time to try it out on Ashford.
> 
> When I log into befrugal, and I click on shop now.... it redirects me to a new site like Ashford. But how do I know it's going to work? How do I know the cash back will apply after my purchase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are looking for a sign on the website that it's linked to your Befrugal account, I don't think there is one. After you have checked out and all, and a couple of days later, the BeFrugal account will reflect your purchase on Ashford and also reflect the price of the item you bought as well as the rebates from that transaction.

Mebbe someone else might know if there is a way to tell whether you have gone through the Befrugal gate, but what I do is to just go to Befrugal & then search for the shop; Ashford in your case, and follow thru to payment.....


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Just tried to buy this one, but the 20GIFT coupon seems to have expired


That code expired 12hrs ago. Current deal is only for free shipping.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Bluefly.com is having a Cyber Monday sale. Free shipping on all orders, plus an extra 20 percent off with code CYBER20. I don't expect that they will beat the SWI sites for prices, but they may have some alternatives not available on those sites.

For example, they have a Tudor Monarch (quartz) for $1,064 after the discount.

Tudor Men's Monarch Ss And 18k Gold White Dial Ss (415250001) | Bluefly


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

ianwurn said:


> If you are looking for a sign on the website that it's linked to your Befrugal account, I don't think there is one. After you have checked out and all, and a couple of days later, the BeFrugal account will reflect your purchase on Ashford and also reflect the price of the item you bought as well as the rebates from that transaction.
> 
> Mebbe someone else might know if there is a way to tell whether you have gone through the Befrugal gate, but what I do is to just go to Befrugal & then search for the shop; Ashford in your case, and follow thru to payment.....


If you are logged into Be Frugal and go to the "My Account" page, then you should see a box called "Current Cash Back Activity." At the bottom of that box, click the "Click Activity" and that will show you all of the requests that you have made for cash back by clicking through Be Frugal to another site.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Found this among Ashford's CM deals:
Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565725 Men's Watch , watches









Selling for $450 on Joma, now $269 here. Pretty sweet deal, may have to grab for a gift. Are there any working codes at Ashford right now?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> Bluefly.com is having a Cyber Monday sale. Free shipping on all orders, plus an extra 20 percent off with code CYBER20. I don't expect that they will beat the SWI sites for prices, but they may have some alternatives not available on those sites.
> 
> For example, they have a Tudor Monarch (quartz) for $1,064 after the discount.
> 
> Tudor Men's Monarch Ss And 18k Gold White Dial Ss (415250001) | Bluefly


I tried that code yesterday, and it seemed hit or miss. It worked on an Oris, but didn't work on a couple of others I tried.

I considered this one, but the code didn't work on it.

Saint Honore Saint Honore 880070 Stainless Steel Silver Men Watch (419762901) | Bluefly


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Bluefly.com is having a Cyber Monday sale. Free shipping on all orders, plus an extra 20 percent off with code CYBER20. I don't expect that they will beat the SWI sites for prices, but they may have some alternatives not available on those sites.
> 
> For example, they have a Tudor Monarch (quartz) for $1,064 after the discount.
> 
> Tudor Men's Monarch Ss And 18k Gold White Dial Ss (415250001) | Bluefly


Heads up - Some of the watches offered are pre-owned. Make sure to check the "Details" drop-down so you know what you're getting.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

anyone got a shipping notice from cheapestnatostraps?
just trying to figure out where are they shipping from, how, and how long it could take to deliver.
i just got an email from them this morning stating one of the leather natos i ordered went out of stock  which also means they are still processing my order


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Capital Collector said:


> Amazon UK have the Mondaine Evo for £90 plus an additional 25% off with code "ilovewatches".
> 
> Already purchased on Friday before code was released!
> 
> CC


Yes, it's clear now. So it's Amazon has a deal on at the moment for an additional 25% off selected brands only (including Mondaine, Daniel Wellington, Tommy Hilfiger, Rotary, and a couple more) by using the code "Ilovewatches".

I was just asking for clarity because your original post was a little vague, it didn't mention that the code was for those selected brands only. I think it's always a good idea with these kind of deals to be crystal clear on exactly what the deal is and what the code can be used on to avoid any confusion. That deal isn't bad at all though if you can find some Mondaines that are already at a good price.


Capital Collector said:


> The code for the additional 25% off is "ilovewatches" - I sent you a link to the page which confirms the brands attracting the additional discount (including the Mondaine Evo) as the code is advertised on that page and others linking from it
> 
> So yes, there is a code - didn't realise you wouldn't be able to find it from that link ....image attached confirming.
> 
> Clear?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

I got my shipping notice, but it did not have a tracking number. I believe they ship from Stockholm, Sweden.



feltharg said:


> anyone got a shipping notice from cheapestnatostraps?
> just trying to figure out where are they shipping from, how, and how long it could take to deliver.
> i just got an email from them this morning stating one of the leather natos i ordered went out of stock  which also means they are still processing my order


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice from Cheapest. They ship from Sweden. I did the buy five deal. Such a good deal!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I was able to get that 20% discount at evine. I called CS and had them add it. I saved an extra $87.11! I'm a happy camper 😆

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> I own this watch, and totally concur. Can be tough to read the time.
> 
> Which is why I am going to try and get someone to put new hands on it. Or maybe design my own dial.
> 
> ...


Option A: easy, safe, possibly expensive:



tommy_boy said:


> Find a good watchmaker. Certina being a Swatch product, it may be easy to replace the hands. Or not, I have no experience with that.


Option B: risky, probably cheaper, but more satisfying:

Replace them yourself!

Open up the back, figure out which movement it is. It's probably an ETA and will be numbers, like 251.264 or F06.411 or similar. Search the ETA site for the technical documentation on that movement. The link is hard to find, I think it's buried somewhere under support. Download the manual, and check the dimensions for the hands, mostly the diameters of the mounting holes (will be in 100ths of a mm and something like 125/90/20 for H/M/S). You'll also want to check the lengths of the hands and compare them to your dial/case to avoid surprises.

Armed with that information, there are many websites that cater to the watch modding crowd that you can browse for hands of a style you like that will likely fit your movement.

3d printing is probably not the best solution (yet). The tolerances on the center holes are too small and too tight for most 3d printers to do accurately. And it's cheap and easy to find real metal watch hands on the internet.

I'm drifting way off the topic of this thread, so feel free to PM me for more info if you're interested. I'm no expert, but I have done similar things once or twice, and I'm happy to share my experience.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Timex Waterbury for $34 on eBay:

...not sure pic is working...

Timex Men&apos;s Waterbury Leather Slip-Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay


----------



## Capital Collector (Nov 27, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Capital Collector said:
> 
> 
> > Amazon UK have the Mondaine Evo for £90 plus an additional 25% off with code "ilovewatches".
> ...


Yep that's right (and apologies for vagueness - am new to forum so taking a while to pick up on what is best practice).

It takes the Mondaine Evo with red strap down to around £68 which is a pretty good deal!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

For the smaller wristed:

38mm Oris Hunter MOP dial (pre-owned): $672 shipped after coupon CYBER20 - 1 left Oris Men's Swiss Hunter Team Diamond Auto Ss Mop Dial (381454901) | Bluefly








38mm Oris Hunter with diamond markers (New): $672 shipped after coupon CYBER20 - 2 left Oris Men's Big Crown Swiss Hunter Team Ps Ed. Diamond Auto Grey Leather (381410001) | Bluefly


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I was after a Citizen radio-controlled watch of some description, but bargains are thin on the ground. Might try some of the Japanese online suspects.


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

Christopher Ward 

15% off anything plus free worldwide shipping code: five15


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Bulova Moon Watch, Strap Edition is $308 on amazon. Any codes to bring that down? (wish the 30% was applied to that)


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> Lightning deal on the Bulova "military" chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic deal on a UHF watch. It's essentially the guts of the moon watch in a smaller and much cheaper package. I ordered the beige one for $10 more on an earlier deal or I would be snagging this one.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Man, glad I didn't hold back in the run up to Cyber Monday. I'm not seeing much for watch deals or any deals really.

Hearing that BeFrugal includes 8.8% for watches right now made me look back through the 30% off stuff and I found this 44mm Fossil pilot auto with display caseback for $106. It'd be about $66 after discounts.

https://www.amazon.com/Fossil-ME3119-Pilot-Automatic-Leather/dp/B01BM6FMJE/ref=sr_1_9


----------



## RiverRat (Dec 12, 2015)

Laco Aachen, B dial flieger (ref 861690) for $214.11 at Amazon after 30% Cyber Monday discount (seen at checkout process, not when adding to cart)









42mm, sapphire, Laco 21 (Miyota 821A) movement at the lowest price I've ever seen for this model (by about $25). Move fast if you want it.


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Timex Waterbury for $34 on eBay:
> 
> ...not sure pic is working...
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Waterbury Leather Slip-Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay


$32 on walmart.com - seller is Timex

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Timex-Men-s-TW2P64600-Brown-Leather-Analog-Quartz-Watch/51231798


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt also has 60% off Filson watches. If the 40% code works for you, that's probably an all time low price.


----------



## twity2000 (Dec 5, 2014)

Good deal at Gemnation

Divers Oris Small Second Date Men's Watch. Under $700 - 8% Befrugal
And more Oris

Oris Divers Small Second Date Men's Watch Model: 64376098454MB


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

CamM77 said:


> Ok, so this may seem like a very naive question, but does anyone know when Ashford's Cyber Monday sale is ending? I realise that the obvious answer is "today", but I'm just wondering whether anyone knows if it's extending beyond that (like their Black Friday sale did)?


Hopefully for my wallet's sake not terribly long, because I've got a replacement Amex coming in the mail today and there's a Hammy or two that have my name on it. Anywho, probably till around midnight, but I don't imagine it'll be up too much longer. They've already sold a ton of inventory at a discount these past few days.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

this burning piece for 795, pretty nice deal, unfortunately too big for my small 6.75'' wrist










http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Deal-Of-The-Day.html


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

44mm on 6.75" would look fine.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

You end up paying MORE with that sale. They bumped the price up a lot before adding the 30% code.



Sean Pizzle said:


> Watch Station International is selling a handful of Zodiacs for 30% off. Sadly, it does not include the baby blue super Seawolf 53...


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

For any other runners who, like me, missed out on the $48 Suunto Ambit2, there's still a deal to be had on Ambit3's (w/ HR monitor) at B&H Photo. Will have to wait for a restock, but the price at the moment is $170, and there's a free expedited shipping coupon too. Not a bad price, I think.

Link:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/co...alSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search&Ntt=Ambit3

Shipping coupon here:
https://m.retailmenot.com/showcoupon/8353637/?redemptionChannel=online


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Also, Miró Watches (minimalist Kickstarter brand) are offering 30% off with the code BLACKWEEKEND


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

royalpig180 said:


> Found this among Ashford's CM deals:
> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76565725 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> View attachment 10048682
> ...


I almost bought that. There is also a black dial one for under 300 but a 38mm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

RiverRat said:


> Laco Aachen, B dial flieger (ref 861690) for $214.11 at Amazon after 30% Cyber Monday discount (seen at checkout process, not when adding to cart)
> 
> View attachment 10049370
> 
> ...


I'll be listing this watch for sale in the marketplace soon, for probably a little more than this. Awesome piece, jump on it!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I know everyone talked about Gilt.com, but I believe you neglected this model:










A very nice piece for $ 749 without any codes/cupons. Thats $150 cheaper than the Gooroo.

https://www.gilt.com/brand/glycine/...utomatic-chronograph-watch-43mm?origin=search

EDIT: post below has another version 150 cheaper from...the Gooroo! This one pictured is still more expensive, though.



janusspiritius said:


> this burning piece for 795, pretty nice deal, unfortunately too big for my small 6.75'' wrist
> 
> Alpina Extreme Diver Seastrong Diver 300 Men's Watch Model: AL-725LB4V26


Note that the lug-to-lug dimensions of this piece are 50mm and the lugs are curved. I read some posts of people with similar models and same wrist size that had no problems wearing this one.

In fact, that is my wrist size and I bought an Alpina (Extreme Diver 300) with the same dimensions some weeks ago.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Speaking of Glycine chronographs, I'm surprised that no-one has brought this up (maybe we are all too familiar with watchgooroo already?)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/332018964443


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

BUYERS BEWARE:

I've browsed several sites, including amazon. Quite a few of today's "deals" are higher than their everyday price.
It looks like they are trying to cash in on cyber Monday fever.

Alan


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Amazing price for this Oris on Gemnation - looks like the precursor to the Aquis - maybe TT1?









Would snag it but filled my quota already.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Precise said:


> BUYERS BEWARE:
> 
> I've browsed several sites, including amazon. Quite a few of today's "deals" are higher than their everyday price.
> It looks like they are trying to cash in on cyber Monday fever.
> ...


Best thing to do is simply compare to used prices using a site like Chrono24 or WatchRecon...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

whywhysee said:


> Amazing price for this Oris on Gemnation - looks like the precursor to the Aquis - maybe TT1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great looking one also, but I already have one Oris and too many others on the way.

Oris Aquis Small Second Men's Watch Model: 74376734157MB


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Just got my Terrascope. This is my nicest watch to date and I'm grateful for the deal sharing that let me score it. Thought this model had an exhibition caseback but otherwise no complaints. I'm sharing more than one pic because the case finishing plays with light in ways I hadn't noticed at first.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

boze said:


> Just got my Terrascope. This is my nicest watch to date and I'm grateful for the deal sharing that let me score it. Thought this model had an exhibition caseback but otherwise no complaints. I'm sharing more than one pic because the case finishing plays with light in ways I hadn't noticed at first.


Dang the JR is beautiful...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Shelton CT TJMaxx has about 6 Citizen watches at very good prices if anyone's in the neighborhood.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

The pan europ on ashford is tempting for 599. I'm debating on that or the new Alpina seastrong from joma. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I have my eye on the Alpina Extreme Diver Seastrong Chrono also but $795 isn't exactly pocket change. Any more coupons on top? Also want the Pan Europe but too bad the 20% coupon is gone


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Anyone spotted a smoking deal on an auto GMT around $500? I saw the Hamilton Aviation Pilot at Ashford that is a hell of a deal but I need something a little less sporty for work wear. Amazon may have a few but I have given up trying to navigate their offer...

Thanks!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Amazing price for this Oris on Gemnation - looks like the precursor to the Aquis - maybe TT1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap!


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

Thrax said:


> 44mm on 6.75" would look fine.





ChronoTraveler said:


> Note that the lug-to-lug dimensions of this piece are 50mm and the lugs are curved. I read some posts of people with similar models and same wrist size that had no problems wearing this one.
> 
> In fact, that is my wrist size and I bought an Alpina (Extreme Diver 300) with the same dimensions some weeks ago.


well that was the reason why I didn't jump on the beautiful JR's (especially the black titanium terrascope) can anyone with small wrist can send a wristshot with a JR? since i live 10k miles away from the states, i will ship it to my brother who lives in nyc, he's gonna bringt it to me on xmas. my daily wearer is a monster (42mm) and i thought thats my limit. thats how it looks on me










i would appreciate any help before i pull the trigger


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

westNE said:


> Anyone spotted a smoking deal on an auto GMT around $500? I saw the Hamilton Aviation Pilot at Ashford that is a hell of a deal but I need something a little less sporty for work wear. Amazon may have a few but I have given up trying to navigate their offer...
> 
> Thanks!


I did a quick search for GMT watches on the Amazon 30% off list and I didn't find a whole lot, mostly cheap brands using Asian movements and pretty gaudy looking. If you want to blow up your budget and start over, this is pretty nice though! 
https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-Constant-FC718WM4H6B-Display-Automatic/dp/B00MY9YTAW/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Have to admit I'm a little surprised that I actually like this little $50 Seiko 5 auto I picked up from LIW Black Friday sale. Ok it's small (38mm) and the bracelet is junk.....but that dial is really pretty and it even has applied markers. I think it will do just fine for something I won't wear more than once a week at most.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

boze said:


> Just got my Terrascope. This is my nicest watch to date and I'm grateful for the deal sharing that let me score it. Thought this model had an exhibition caseback but otherwise no complaints. I'm sharing more than one pic because the case finishing plays with light in ways I hadn't noticed at first.


Love that watch! That's the model I really really like. I can only get the Amex $50 discount, plus BeFrugal cash back. So now I'm looking at a Glycine due to the cost. I wonder...would Ashford's CS deal?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These look like neat Citizen dive-style automatic watches from Duty Free Island Shop. Blue or black dial, $126.95. NH8380

Citizen NH8381-12L NH8381-12LB Automatic 100m Blue Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Another 36mm Aquis, this time on bracelet:

36mm Oris Aquis $579 before cb at Gemnation - Oris Aquis Date Ladies Watch Model: 733 7652 4143 MB


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These look like neat Citizen dive-style automatic watches from Duty Free Island Shop. Blue or black dial, $126.95. NH8380
> 
> Citizen NH8381-12L NH8381-12LB Automatic 100m Blue Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> ...


Thank you ! I couldn't pass on that blue one ! I was looking at them a couple weeks back but for a lot more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Swiss Army automatic chrono an Amazon Prime early access deal right now for $400

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241191 SSC Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EWG5I8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2Fjpyb4ZZWQJH


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Precise said:


> BUYERS BEWARE:
> 
> I've browsed several sites, including amazon. Quite a few of today's "deals" are higher than their everyday price.
> It looks like they are trying to cash in on cyber Monday fever.
> ...


yea, I agree - not really seeing anything worthwhile / deal worthy


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Swiss Army automatic chrono an Amazon Prime early access deal right now for $400
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241191 SSC Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EWG5I8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2Fjpyb4ZZWQJH


This is sitting in my cart right now as I debate it. The price seems pretty great for what you are getting but I'm not sure I can pull off a 45mm watch.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> The pan europ on ashford is tempting for 599. I'm debating on that or the new Alpina seastrong from joma.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is there a sale on the Seastrong at Joma that I'm not seeing? The Diver 300 with charcoal bezel was on my 'to-buy' list, if it showed up on sale this week.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

whywhysee said:


> Amazing price for this Oris on Gemnation - looks like the precursor to the Aquis - maybe TT1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temptation is gone...OOS


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

westNE said:


> Anyone spotted a smoking deal on an auto GMT around $500? I saw the Hamilton Aviation Pilot at Ashford that is a hell of a deal but I need something a little less sporty for work wear. Amazon may have a few but I have given up trying to navigate their offer...
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure if this is the one you said you saw, or not, but it's a great deal for an ETA 2893. Hamilton Navy Khaki UTC.










http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...tc-auto/H77525553.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=31


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stranger Watches 50% off with BlackFriday50 code

They have some unique designs like the Ocean Predator Series

https://strangertime.com/product-tag/diver-watches/


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

MV-22 said:


> Is there a sale on the Seastrong at Joma that I'm not seeing? The Diver 300 with charcoal bezel was on my 'to-buy' list, if it showed up on sale this week.


Dunno what the price was last week but it's the diver 300 with red bezel for 878.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a 7" flat wrist and the Terrascope fits me well. It's quite short and comfortable L2L but not a cheap "hope it fits" purchase. I posted some pix a page ago this afternoon when it arrived...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-5-2016-a-2728537-2207.html#post35968266


----------



## foxtrot929 (Jun 27, 2010)

boze said:


> Just got my Terrascope. This is my nicest watch to date and I'm grateful for the deal sharing that let me score it. Thought this model had an exhibition caseback but otherwise no complaints. I'm sharing more than one pic because the case finishing plays with light in ways I hadn't noticed at first.


That's the one I ordered for cyber Monday! It sold out for BF when I was discussing it with my wife, so I was happy that it came back up for CM. I'm very excited because it's my first NEW watch (non-vintage) in 15 years. Hopefully it will look as good on my (smaller) wrists as it does on yours!


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

aintitthelife98 said:


> This is sitting in my cart right now as I debate it. The price seems pretty great for what you are getting but I'm not sure I can pull off a 45mm watch.


I've always thought that Vics wore pretty small. If you can do 42mm you'll probably be fine with it.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

I am in a fix to buy an automatic watch right now for my wedding. I am thinking either the Rado Centrix, D star 200 , or a Tag Heuer Calibre 5 with day and date. Please help me decide! Even the terrascopes are nice but I am still skeptic to buy JR


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These look like neat Citizen dive-style automatic watches from Duty Free Island Shop. Blue or black dial, $126.95. NH8380
> 
> Citizen NH8381-12L NH8381-12LB Automatic 100m Blue Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> Citizen NH8380-15E NH8380-15EB Automatic 100m Black Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com
> ...


Nice find! Looks like they come in several variants. Maybe these are the NY0040 replacements. Looks like they are pretty big. So tempted.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Stranger Watches 50% off with BlackFriday50 code
> 
> They have some unique designs like the Ocean Predator Series
> 
> https://strangertime.com/product-tag/diver-watches/


That's super tempting. I got it on my cart and at PayPal check out. Gonna step away and think about it. But I'm almost jumping the fence.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Swiss Army automatic chrono an Amazon Prime early access deal right now for $400
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241191 SSC Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EWG5I8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2Fjpyb4ZZWQJH


Great deal. Cash back makes it $365 and no tax. Seems like a monster watch for that price.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

westNE said:


> Anyone spotted a smoking deal on an auto GMT around $500? I saw the Hamilton Aviation Pilot at Ashford that is a hell of a deal but I need something a little less sporty for work wear. Amazon may have a few but I have given up trying to navigate their offer...
> 
> Thanks!


I highly recommend the Orient Star Seeker from the official orient USA site with the 50% off code (I believe bf2016, it's on the site), which brings it to $550. I've had my eye on this for a while and if not for blowing my budget on other pieces, I'd be on it for sure. It's a well reviewed watch, you can search here and YouTube.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This isn't exactly a deal in the traditional sense but the project watch for the 62MAS by Manchester Watch works will increase in price by $50 to $400 on 12/1. Only about 10 more preorder pieces left. These will not be available again except through preowned sales.










http://www.manchesterwatchworks.com/store/c9/SPECIAL_EDITION_SERIES.html

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Xetum watches has a 60% off for Cyber Monday. I normally wouldn't consider their watches at normal retail but at 60% the Stinson comes down to $438 that is with an ETA 2824 and only 11mm thick.

https://www.xetum.com/watches/stinson/b4.html


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

maxy_spy said:


> I am in a fix to buy an automatic watch right now for my wedding. I am thinking either the Rado Centrix, D star 200 , or a Tag Heuer Calibre 5 with day and date. Please help me decide! Even the terrascopes are nice but I am still skeptic to buy JR


Personally I am really liking the Rado. Heard too many bad crown stories regarding Tag.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

boze said:


> Just got my Terrascope. This is my nicest watch to date and I'm grateful for the deal sharing that let me score it. Thought this model had an exhibition caseback but otherwise no complaints. I'm sharing more than one pic because the case finishing plays with light in ways I hadn't noticed at first.


Stunning! I have one incoming. Should be here in a few days! Congrats!


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Capital Collector said:


> The code for the additional 25% off is "ilovewatches" - I sent you a link to the page which confirms the brands attracting the additional discount (including the Mondaine Evo) as the code is advertised on that page and others linking from it
> 
> So yes, there is a code - didn't realise you wouldn't be able to find it from that link ....image attached confirming.
> 
> Clear?


The code worked for me with the Mondaine automatic, but I backed down last minute - still saving for a Shogun!


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FAUFGVI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AQ3LW720VT8BH

not sure if anyone noticed this! i was thinking to give this to my dad


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...=AQ3LW720VT8BH
> 
> not sure if anyone noticed this! i was thinking to give this to my dad


Go for it! I love my Freddie C, my go-to dress watch. Underrated value.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Fatherof2MasterofNone said:
> 
> 
> > Great deal. Cash back makes it $365 and no tax. Seems like a monster watch for that price.
> ...


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> I am in a fix to buy an automatic watch right now for my wedding. I am thinking either the Rado Centrix, D star 200 , or a Tag Heuer Calibre 5 with day and date. Please help me decide! Even the terrascopes are nice but I am still skeptic to buy JR


I love both the Rados, especially the d-star 200. Don't know the Tag, but all three are a bit pricey for me. Saw some good deals on Rado at Ashford yesterday. Good luck.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This might have flown under the radar a little bit but this Hamilton Khaki Aviation auto from Ashford for just over $350 after sale price and befrugal rebate semis like a really nice deal.....that's several hundred ($275) less that anywhere else

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76655733 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Amazon's 8.8% cash back via BeFrugal sure is sweet!
Do you think it'll work if I used my Amazon gift card balance or does the order have to be paid via Credit Card?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> Amazon's 8.8% cash back via BeFrugal sure is sweet!
> Do you think it'll work if I used my Amazon balance or does the order have to be paid via Credit Card?


Hard to say. It depends on what Amazon reports to BeFrugal. I've had some stores that report totals before coupons, which is great. ToM reports totals after coupons and store credit. I don't have any experience with Amazon until today, and that hasn't posted yet.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

tonypisa said:


> The code worked for me with the Mondaine automatic, but I backed down last minute - still saving for a Shogun!


This one by any chance?


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

shmaiz3r said:


> Amazon's 8.8% cash back via BeFrugal sure is sweet!
> Do you think it'll work if I used my Amazon gift card balance or does the order have to be paid via Credit Card?


Check their terms and conditions - I know Ebates doesn't award cash back on portions of purchases made with gift cards.

Btw Long Island Watch has the Orient Star Seeker GMT and some other good options for $469. Don't recall anyone mentioning this one yet.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_DJ00002W_Watch_p/dj00002w.htm


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> This one by any chance?


This reissue could have been such a home run. Too bad it's got monster hands and not the original ones. I used to have a white one and I should have kept it.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Ah man! I was just about to settle in and watch Walking dead, but now you got me going. That's not the Shogun, but the Samurai, but boy is it beautiful. Jura only has pre-orders for the moment, so it gives me some time to mull it over. Thanks! Now for some blood, gut and gore.



ShaggyDog said:


> This one by any chance?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Hard to say. It depends on what Amazon reports to BeFrugal. I've had some stores that report totals before coupons, which is great. ToM reports totals after coupons and store credit. I don't have any experience with Amazon until today, and that hasn't posted yet.


My Amazon BeFrugal rebates have been hit-and-miss. I make sure I have cookies on, click through to Amazon with an empty shopping cart, and only add stuff sold by Amazon and I _still_ missed out on about $10 USD cash back due to lack of order reporting. Good luck, everybody!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

tonypisa said:


> Ah man! I was just about to settle in and watch Walking dead, but now you got me going. That's not the Shogun, but the Samurai, but boy is it beautiful. Jura only has pre-orders for the moment, so it gives me some time to mull it over. Thanks! Now for some blood, gut and gore.


Aw man, I got the Samurai and Shogun mixed up


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

OfficerCamp said:


> Shelton CT TJMaxx has about 6 Citizen watches at very good prices if anyone's in the neighborhood.


I wish you told me earlier.. I was just in New Haven!


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Gorgeous pics of the Terrascope.

If someone bought the white/cream Aeroscope with the tachymetric scale, please post some pictures when it arrives.

That's the one I liked most, but sadly Ashford doesn't ship to South America...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Nice find! Looks like they come in several variants. Maybe these are the NY0040 replacements. Looks like they are pretty big. So tempted.


Me too.. I wish they were 200m though.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i think ashford added few watches as it was bellow 1000 pcs on CM sale and now its hundred more...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a deal, but a shout out of thanks for to Ms watchgooroo and the general forum members on discussions on how to offer on her ebay listings.

This came in the mail today and I'm loving it. A huge watch at 48mm, but with a relatively thin profile and forgiving lug design. Love the blue hands!









A part of me wishes it were a little smaller... But it'll give it a couple of weeks on the wrist and see how I go. If the size really bugs me then I might flip it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

maxy_spy said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FAUFGVI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AQ3LW720VT8BH
> 
> not sure if anyone noticed this! i was thinking to give this to my dad


Check Jet first.. I thought someone posted it earlier cheaper there.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Tissot PR 516 Seastar Visodate Heritage









Just bought this for $276 a few days ago, now $233. Great price for a Swiss auto with 50+ years of history.

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0714301103100-Automatic-Heritage-0714301103100/dp/B005DDCT9O


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> Dunno what the price was last week but it's the diver 300 with red bezel for 878.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's been that price forever. If you want a red bezel, there's one in the sales forum for $600. Not mine.


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

MV-22 said:


> It's been that price forever. If you want a red bezel, there's one in the sales forum for $600. Not mine.


Sweet thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> Not a deal, but a shout out of thanks for to Ms watchgooroo and the general forum members on discussions on how to offer on her ebay listings.
> 
> This came in the mail today and I'm loving it. A huge watch at 48mm, but with a relatively thin profile and forgiving lug design. Love the blue hands!


Absolutely stunning. What model is it, and may I ask what the accepted offer was?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Swiss Army automatic chrono an Amazon Prime early access deal right now for $400
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241191 SSC Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EWG5I8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2Fjpyb4ZZWQJH


Dang, paid $499 a couple of months back. 
Really nice, but super chunky piece. 
Buy it already!!

Here some pics

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Man I don't know what it is about gray dials but I love every one I see like this. Especially with the red accents. I've never noticed it in any other area of my life or hobby but that is the aesthetic that does it for me on watches. This thing is gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has just become my grail piece. Stunning

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> That's super tempting. I got it on my cart and at PayPal check out. Gonna step away and think about it. But I'm almost jumping the fence.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stranger divers are $65-115 less than they were during KS campaign. Bezel crown is screwdown. "Hammered texture" comes across more like orange peel. "Kevlar strap" is canvas over leather.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The watchery just opened the cyber Monday vault and almost everything seems to be more than it was 2 days ago.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Bulova Snorkel on Amazon.

$125 for the red bezel on bracelet

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B21...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=JP9WKD9J3QPNGW43GGRM

$163 for the orange bezel on mesh

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Mens-...23?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=Q508PWX9SX245MH5R0FF


----------



## delliott84 (Nov 27, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Bulova Snorkel on Amazon.
> 
> $125 for the red bezel on bracelet
> 
> $163 for the orange bezel on mesh


Nice looking watches. 43mm right? Anybody with a smaller wrist care to comment upon how they look and fit (wrist shots would be greatly appreciated!). I have a 6.5" wrist.

Also, thanks to those of you who replied to my earlier post about mid-size watches; sorry for the belated reply.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you ! I couldn't pass on that blue one ! I was looking at them a couple weeks back but for a lot more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they are $290 on ebay, but sort of troubling that a google search of the model number turns up zero(0!) actual pictures of the watch in the wild. Every storefront is using the same mockup picture from Citizen's website. When you get it please take some wrist shots.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

janusspiritius said:


> well that was the reason why I didn't jump on the beautiful JR's (especially the black titanium terrascope) can anyone with small wrist can send a wristshot with a JR? since i live 10k miles away from the states, i will ship it to my brother who lives in nyc, he's gonna bringt it to me on xmas. my daily wearer is a monster (42mm) and i thought thats my limit. thats how it looks on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received my JR blue dialed Aquascope 12 hours ago. I had had my reservations due to my small wrists of 6.25", but surprisingly it didn't look garishly oversized but beautiful even on my small wrist.

I got the their JR rubber strap instead of the bracelet to reduce the wrist presence slightly and I think that might have helped.

Sorry, I can't post photos yet!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

solitudex said:


> I just received my JR blue dialed Aquascope 12 hours ago. I had had my reservations due to my small wrists of 6.25", but surprisingly it didn't look garishly oversized but beautiful even on my small wrist.
> 
> I got the their JR rubber strap instead of the bracelet to reduce the wrist presence slightly and I think that might have helped.
> 
> Sorry, I can't post photos yet!


NEED PICS!!!!!!!!!!! I have 6.25" wrist as well and I want to see how those JRs would look on small wrists.

Are your photos hosted on a photo hosting site so you could just link them here?


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Many thanks to all the people that shared deals. I happily end my shopping weekend with this FC. Been lusting at it for a while. Nets to around $1170 with cash back.










Also, someone please jump at this before I convince myself that I need another purchase. $248 is too good a deal!

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/certina/ds-podium/C001-407-16-087-00.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> Looks like they are $290 on ebay, but sort of troubling that a google search of the model number turns up zero(0!) actual pictures of the watch in the wild. Every storefront is using the same mockup picture from Citizen's website. When you get it please take some wrist shots.


Absolutely. I can't wait to share this beauty. This is a new model. Only seen a few wristshots on Facebook before. It's 4mm bigger than it's precursor, I believe. Should wear super comfy cus what looks to be a small lug to lug.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Bulova Snorkel on Amazon.
> 
> $125 for the red bezel on bracelet
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Thanks!!!
Been waiting for the price to drop somewhere on one of these.
After not buying any watch on Black Friday or today - this one fits the bill.
Just bought the red version - patience paid off


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Not a deal, but a shout out of thanks for to Ms watchgooroo and the general forum members on discussions on how to offer on her ebay listings.
> 
> This came in the mail today and I'm loving it. A huge watch at 48mm, but with a relatively thin profile and forgiving lug design. Love the blue hands!
> 
> ...


Does it have an xxx/250 number on the case at 9:00? That watch goes in a big leather case and came with a matching Unitas pocket watch. It's the 100th anniversary set. I have one and couldn't figure out what they were doing on eBay selling them separately.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Quick Ashford decision time: Edox Les Vauberts or Certina DS Podium for about $250, or the Khaki Aviation on Bracelet for $290. I simply cannot decide.


Edit: Thanks for the input guys. Narrowed it down to the Edox and Khaki, then ended up going with the Khaki. Had forgotten about the Amex deal. And that's Cyber Monday for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Me too.. I wish they were 200m though.


A 100m Citizen will test out better than 90% of the 200m jokes being sold these days. I'll take that watch diving any day, and not have to screw around with stripped crown threads in the process. I wouldn't put a second thought into it if it were me.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Slant said:


> NEED PICS!!!!!!!!!!! I have 6.25" wrist as well and I want to see how those JRs would look on small wrists.


+1.

Pics from a distance, please. like, two feet. When shot up close a cell phone camera will create a wrist presence that does not represent what the wearer sees.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Edox, YMMV


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

For anyone that might actually have a few shekels remaining in their wallets after their BF/CM splurging AND who were on the fence about the (already) great Maratac SR-9015L deal, CountyComm is now offering an additional 10% off for Cyber Week with code "CC10"; brings it down to $233.10 (plus shipping and tax, depending on where you live). Perty schweet! https://countycomm.com/collections/mechanical-watches/products/sr-9015l-watch-bracelet-combo

EDIT: D'oh...looks like it's back up to $519!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Watchmann has 18% off all Zeppelin and Junkers, today only.

https://www.watchmann.com/index.php


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Relojes said:


> Tissot PR 516 Seastar Visodate Heritage
> 
> View attachment 10052514
> 
> ...


Says 43mm on 18mm lugs?!?! No way ( unless crown was included in the case size) input?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I know there's not a lot of love for Alphas these days, but Paul Newman auto chronos with a cream dial are going for $155 from alphawatch1993 on Ebay. Nice consolation piece.

The lowest I've seen them in the last six months or so is $169, and usually more like $179 or $189. So maybe I'm misremembering, but seems like at least 8 or 9% less than the lowest pre BF price.

It's not MUCH of a deal, for sure... but this is the kind of watch that seems like a total ripoff at $200 but for $130 would be a lot more interesting. Call it _almost_ a deal.

I think I paid $120 for a very lightly-used black dial, and at $155 I might have bought a new one.

I'm glad I own one, and I do wear it a few times a month, but it's a little annoying just because of what it could be but isn't quite. I wish someone made a version with a hardlex crystal, a better crown, and 100 meter water resistance... it could be The Great Unattainable 38mm Mechanical Water Resistant Chronograph. (*sigh*)


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jacbergey said:


> Quick Ashford decision time: Edox Les Vauberts or Certina DS Podium for about $250, or the Khaki Aviation on Bracelet for $290. I simply cannot decide.


I have the black dial Khaki Aviation, and the stock photos for it don't do justice to the great contrast that the dial has and how it looks in person. Check out this video:


----------



## beansandcornbread (Nov 15, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I have the black dial Khaki Aviation, and the stock photos for it don't do justice to the great contrast that the dial has and how it looks in person.


I've got the 38mm black dial with the bracelet on the way. Have never owned a decent watch so I'm pretty anxious. Ordered a Sarb035 as well.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

beansandcornbread said:


> I've got the 38mm black dial with the bracelet on the way. Have never owned a decent watch so I'm pretty anxious. Ordered a Sarb035 as well.


That's a nice set of watches :-!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

There is an ebay user ioomobile selling the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 for $333US with free international shipping. I don't recall seeing it this cheap for a while.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

It really arrived: brand new and with manufacturer warranty.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Soulspawn said:


> Not a deal, but a shout out of thanks for to Ms watchgooroo and the general forum members on discussions on how to offer on her ebay listings.
> 
> This came in the mail today and I'm loving it. A huge watch at 48mm, but with a relatively thin profile and forgiving lug design. Love the blue hands!
> 
> ...


Hi mate, its a very nice watch but how do you feel about the size and the proportion it is to your wrist?
cheers


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, its a very nice watch but how do you feel about the size and the proportion it is to your wrist?
> cheers


Do you like it enough to pull it off? That confidence is all it takes, not that I have it btw


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on the Victorinox Chrono lightning deal on Amazon. With BeFrugal, I couldn't pass it up for 365 after cash back. Hopefully 45mm isn't too much for my wrist but there are free returns so no risk!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Uhrman said:


> It really arrived: brand new and with manufacturer warranty.
> View attachment 10053386


i got an order in, but i used paypal and did not get a conformation from AreaTrend. i am hoping that it just shows up soon.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Bulova Snorkel on Amazon.
> 
> $125 for the red bezel on bracelet
> 
> ...


Those prices are about as good as it gets. I got the red bezel version for 133+10CB last time they went on sale.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> +1.
> 
> Pics from a distance, please. like, two feet. When shot up close a cell phone camera will create a wrist presence that does not represent what the wearer sees.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


JR Aquascope on 6.25" wrist.

If you guys don't mind waiting, I'll drop a link to proper wrist shots of the watch when I get home about 8 hours later.

I am wearing a Zeppelin to work instead!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Uhrman said:


> It really arrived: brand new and with manufacturer warranty.
> View attachment 10053386


I got a shipping notice for mine today. I was really not expecting that to happen.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

tylehman said:


> i got an order in, but i used paypal and did not get a conformation from AreaTrend. i am hoping that it just shows up soon.


I didn't get an order confirmation when I placed it last night, but I did get a shipping confirmation.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Lots of G-Shocks on the Amazon 30% sale. Really solid deals on many different Casio as well. There are some Multi band 6 atomics to be had for $50

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GW23...1-20&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Casio


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Bulova moon arrived. Fits like a...watch, and looks amazing. Lume is better than I expected but I doubt it's really long lasting. I love/hate this thread and all of you. This watch actually is a chronograph I like and will wear. Now I need to get away cause I have the Ashford 50 off 250 offer and that DS podium has me looking for filler items...










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

40ish case, 20mm lugs.



Sabadabadoo said:


> Says 43mm on 18mm lugs?!?! No way ( unless crown was included in the case size) input?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> It really arrived: brand new and with manufacturer warranty.


Weren't those going for like $48? Can't believe I missed out on that.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Bulova moon arrived. Fits like a...watch, and looks amazing. Lume is better than I expected but I doubt it's really long lasting. I love/hate this thread and all of you. This watch actually is a chronograph I like and will wear. Now I need to get away cause I have the Ashford 50 off 250 offer and that DS podium has me looking for filler items...
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Damn, looks great on the wrist! Kicking myself for not grabbing one while I could. Hopefully one or two find their way to f29 in the coming months...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> I got a shipping notice for mine today. I was really not expecting that to happen.


Same thing for me too..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

appleb said:


> There is an ebay user ioomobile selling the Seiko Alpinist SARB017 for $333US with free international shipping. I don't recall seeing it this cheap for a while.


That has been there for seceral months so not a limited time deal


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Laco Type B Quartz for $126. Cheaper than Prime Day by $20. Silly price for this one as normally $100 higher everywhere else and hard to find under $200. Great size at 42mm, good lume and excellent quality. Type A dial is the same $.

https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-86...&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Laco/1925


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Keep your alerts set and your eye on this thread cause I'm guessing you'll get another chance soon. For example, last year the second wave of sales came around/after Christmas and another wave in March. I think the KonTiki madness had at least 3 big sales (they just went fast every time)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

royalpig180 said:


> Damn, looks great on the wrist! Kicking myself for not grabbing one while I could. Hopefully one or two find thteir way to f29 in the coming months...


That's where I got mine. Kudos to Bulova for making tons of these and then discounting them extensively so we all can snag them. It is a great watch.

This has been one of those cases where it has paid to be patient as the prices have kept getting lower and lower as time passes on.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

royalpig180 said:


> Damn, looks great on the wrist! Kicking myself for not grabbing one while I could. Hopefully one or two find thteir way to f29 in the coming months...


There's one in f29 asking $325.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

same here... it will.



tylehman said:


> i got an order in, but i used paypal and did not get a conformation from AreaTrend. i am hoping that it just shows up soon.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> same here... it will.


Mine is in the mail.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

delliott84 said:


> Nice looking watches. 43mm right? Anybody with a smaller wrist care to comment upon how they look and fit (wrist shots would be greatly appreciated!). I have a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Also, thanks to those of you who replied to my earlier post about mid-size watches; sorry for the belated reply.





janusspiritius said:


> well that was the reason why I didn't jump on the beautiful JR's (especially the black titanium terrascope) can anyone with small wrist can send a wristshot with a JR? since i live 10k miles away from the states, i will ship it to my brother who lives in nyc, he's gonna bringt it to me on xmas. my daily wearer is a monster (42mm) and i thought thats my limit. thats how it looks on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My opinion is to go with your gut. Someone elses percpetion of how their new watch looks on themselves has a huge degree of self justification involved. Go to the mall try on a dozen watches of all sizes, take pictures, and ask for dimensions. You should get a clearer idea of what works for you.

But unless you are wearing an Invicticized size watch, i never really notice that it wears large on anyone. Small 34 mm and less .....that looks silly to me on a avg sized american male.

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, its a very nice watch but how do you feel about the size and the proportion it is to your wrist?
> cheers


My wrist is around 7.5 inches, and not super flat, and this watch is borderline for me in terms of size. The unique design of the lugs make it very wearable (no overhang) but the thinness of the watch actually accentuates the large dial.... Making it look bigger!

That being said, my PAM372 is 47mm (one mm smaller) wide and thicker, but i think that wears fine on my wrist and i love it.

Boils down to what you're comfortable wearing.... As I said, I'll give it a week or two and if I do find it to be too big, then I'll probably flip it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Does it have an xxx/250 number on the case at 9:00? That watch goes in a big leather case and came with a matching Unitas pocket watch. It's the 100th anniversary set. I have one and couldn't figure out what they were doing on eBay selling them separately.


Yup. It does have a serial number xx/250

When I bid on it, I asked the seller if this was part of a set and if they had the full box and papers for the combined watch + pocket watch as I wouldn't mind buying both.. But there wasn't a response to my query, so I just went ahead with the watch alone as I thought they might have released a non-anniversary version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

beansandcornbread said:


> cel4145 said:
> 
> 
> > I have the black dial Khaki Aviation, and the stock photos for it don't do justice to the great contrast that the dial has and how it looks in person.
> ...


Nice choices for your first 2 decent watches. Congrats!
I'm looking at this Hamilton too


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

These are the two I picked up. Not sure how I feel about the Hamilton but the Victorinox was one I've been looking to get my hands on. I got teased with it once from a third party seller on Amazon but had to send it back since all the removable links had been removed.


----------



## beansandcornbread (Nov 15, 2016)

michaeliany said:


> Nice choices for your first 2 decent watches. Congrats!
> I'm looking at this Hamilton too


Thanks! The wife doesn't know about the Sarb so I might be in a little trouble but I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BlueK in Japan continues to have unbeatable deals on Ball watches, and Rakuten Global's current 3,000 yen off coupon code sweetens the deals.

Ball Fireman Classic silver dial on bracelet, model NM2098C-SJ-WH, $560.55 with the coupon code, plus whatever tax and shipping is. You'll surely get away under $600.

BLUEK | Rakuten Global Market: Ball watch BALL Stockmann classic men's NM2098C-SJ-WH


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> BlueK in Japan continues to have unbeatable deals on Ball watches, and Rakuten Global's current 3,000 yen off coupon code sweetens the deals.
> 
> Ball Fireman Classic silver dial on bracelet, model NM2098C-SJ-WH, $560.55 with the coupon code, plus whatever tax and shipping is. You'll surely get away under $600.
> 
> ...


Hi do you mind telling me the coupon code?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> BlueK in Japan continues to have unbeatable deals on Ball watches, and Rakuten Global's current 3,000 yen off coupon code sweetens the deals.
> 
> Ball Fireman Classic silver dial on bracelet, model NM2098C-SJ-WH, $560.55 with the coupon code, plus whatever tax and shipping is. You'll surely get away under $600.
> 
> ...


Looks like that sale doesn't start until Dec 3? I may have to splurge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Hi do you mind telling me the coupon code?


At the top of the page, click "Special Offers" and then "Cyber Monday."


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Looks like that sale doesn't start until Dec 3? I may have to splurge.


Oh, sorry. I didn't notice that.

I wish American gray-market sellers would telegraph when their deals were coming and what they will be.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Maverick from the Ashford BF sale showed up today. I'm gone for pre deployment train up for a couple weeks so wifey tried it on. Lol. She says, "It's huge." I said, "Yeah, I get that a lot."










But for reference, it's listed as a 43mm and it is smaller than my Tuna so it should be wearable enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Rado Diastar Original at Ashford for $439.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/R12417103.pid

Here is the pitch from Hodinkee:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-unbreakable-allure-of-the-rado-diastar

Cheers


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Laco Type B Quartz for $126. Cheaper than Prime Day by $20. Silly price for this one as normally $100 higher everywhere else and hard to find under $200. Great size at 42mm, good lume and excellent quality. Type A dial is the same $.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Laco-1925-86...&nodeID=6358540011&refinements=p_89:Laco/1925


How did you get it to 126? I dont see that its on the 30% off


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

FYI - For those of you (like me) who are debating a potential purchase, it looks like Ashford have extended their CM sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

tylehman said:


> i got an order in, but i used paypal and did not get a conformation from AreaTrend. i am hoping that it just shows up soon.


Same as me.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I still haven't received a shipping notice from Evine for my Friday purchases.. nervous.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Maverick from the Ashford BF sale showed up today. I'm gone for pre deployment train up for a couple weeks so wifey tried it on. Lol. She says, "It's huge." I said, "Yeah, I get that a lot."
> 
> But for reference, it's listed as a 43mm and it is smaller than my Tuna so it should be wearable enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Mavericks are big and heavy but wear well. Real good build quality for the price when you can catch them on sale. The silver dial chrono with red bezel Ashford has on sale now for $138 looks real good in person. I get comments on it frequently and is one of my cheaper watches at $155.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I still haven't received a shipping notice from Evine for my Friday purchases.. nervous.


I just go my shipping notices Evine late today. Like many vendors, probably taking a bit with all of the volume of sales over the weekend.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

impetusera said:


> The Mavericks are big and heavy but wear well. Real good build quality for the price when you can catch them on sale. The silver dial chrono with red bezel Ashford has on sale now for $138 looks real good in person. I get comments on it frequently and is one of my cheaper watches at $155.


Yeah I was excited to get it at $127 or whatever it ended up at. I think the only other one I really want is the Sport Chrono.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Uhrman said:


> It really arrived: brand new and with manufacturer warranty.
> View attachment 10053386


I paid with PayPal and have not seen any confirmation emails or anything. Hopefully soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

achernob said:


> I paid with PayPal and have not seen any confirmation emails or anything. Hopefully soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope I didn't miss out on this. This is so many pages to read. To many deals, not enough time. I save money that way.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I still haven't received a shipping notice from Evine for my Friday purchases.. nervous.


I just got mine literally a few minutes ago.

I order from them frequently. Never any problems, but not the most prompt shippers.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm sure someone already posted this but I feel like I need post this for you guys will buy them up so I cannot. Sub-$260 USD shipped for a Turtle reissue is a good deal. On Amazon:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw it a lot of pages ago but can someone share the code for cheapestnatostraps? 

I'm hooked to phenomenatos but I don't wanna buy their 20mm before knowing if the watch that's coming is a keeper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> I saw it a lot of pages ago but can someone share the code for cheapestnatostraps?
> 
> I'm hooked to phenomenatos but I don't wanna buy their 20mm before knowing if the watch that's coming is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if this is still valid:

Cheapestnatostraps.com - "BLACK" = 30% off (+20% for 5 straps or more)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Uroboros said:


> Not sure if this is still valid:
> 
> Cheapestnatostraps.com - "BLACK" = 30% off (+20% for 5 straps or more)


Thank you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

My opinion is this Hamilton Field Chronograph is the best deal. It's a bit more compact in size but still a thick piece. Great for the slighter wrists among us but in my opinion still very functional for larger wrists.

I would have gotten this... but I just can't imagine wearing it. I already have a speedmaster with black dial etc. Hopefully somebody can get this. And I can exorcise the demons of temptation.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-field/chrono/H71416137.pid?nid=_cat680070&so=4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NOT A DEAL-- More like enabling.

Just purchased the Swiss Fossil auto with vintage lume from Amazon for *$175* if BeFrugal's cashback goes through [Thanks to *caktaylor *for the CB tip].
I convinced myself in someway that it would be wise to get it now. In my defense, the vintage lume model never took a price-dive like other models did in the past. Also, other models prices never dipped since then.
This model line received a lot of praise for movement and build quality recently, so I think the price has momentum to increase. A reviewer even compared it to Seiko SARBs, so we shall see about that.
As always, will report back with pictures and a mini-review when I get it.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-



Relojes said:


> Tissot PR 516 Seastar Visodate Heritage
> Just bought this for $276 a few days ago, now $233. Great price for a Swiss auto with 50+ years of history.
> https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0714301103100-Automatic-Heritage-0714301103100/dp/B005DDCT9O


Congrats! I've been eyeing this model for a while but the relatively large size is keeping my wallet safe for now. It looks like a KILLER on a rally strap. An original look if I see so myself.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-



impetusera said:


> Weren't those going for like $48? Can't believe I missed out on that.


*You snooze you lose.* It's true!
They were gone in less than 10minutes. Kudos to *Uhrman *for an amazing deal. I personally took too much time thinking about it, and when I decided to get it for my little brother I was late.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-



accidentalsuccess said:


> Keep your alerts set and your eye on this thread cause I'm guessing you'll get another chance soon. For example, last year the second wave of sales came around/after Christmas and another wave in March. I think the KonTiki madness had at least 3 big sales (they just went fast every time)


Couldn't agree with you more!! The period between 1st-20th of December is the "_Is this a price mistake?_" period.
I could be wrong, but I think this period resembles a deadline for merchants/ADs to _liquidate _the year's stock in order make space for the new year's stock... Or perhaps to catch up on a milestone income to look good on the annual report?
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-



yankeexpress said:


> That's where I got mine. Kudos to Bulova for making tons of these and then discounting them extensively so we all can snag them. It is a great watch.
> This has been one of those cases where it has paid to be patient as the prices have kept getting lower and lower as time passes on.


The guy is kicking himself for missing the deal and you're still on "ENABLING" mode. I guess mercy is a rare commodity in this thread :-d


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Anyone got a current working Amazon code?


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 10053762
> 
> View attachment 10053770
> 
> ...


That's a nice Victorinox, what model is that?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> My opinion is this Hamilton Field Chronograph is the best deal. It's a bit more compact in size but still a thick piece. Great for the slighter wrists among us but in my opinion still very functional for larger wrists.
> 
> I would have gotten this... but I just can't imagine wearing it. I already have a speedmaster with black dial etc. Hopefully somebody can get this. And I can exorcise the demons of temptation.
> 
> ...


I managed to get the strap version during the coupon fiasco for $399. shipped.. very happy. My first auto chrono.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> My opinion is this Hamilton Field Chronograph is the best deal. It's a bit more compact in size but still a thick piece. Great for the slighter wrists among us but in my opinion still very functional for larger wrists.
> 
> I would have gotten this... but I just can't imagine wearing it. I already have a speedmaster with black dial etc. Hopefully somebody can get this. And I can exorcise the demons of temptation.
> 
> Hamilton H71416137 Watch , watches


Damn, I have considered this watch on and off for the past year. I love the small diameter but that makes the thickness even more pronounced. I just wish I was more comfortable with how high automatic chronographs sit on the wrist.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Swiss Army automatic chrono an Amazon Prime early access deal right now for $400
> 
> Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241191 SSC Stainless Steel Automatic Chronograph Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002EWG5I8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2Fjpyb4ZZWQJH


Hezeuz!! That is a sweet lightning deal....if you need a good laugh, take a look at our Canadian lightning deals: 
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/goldbox/re...m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_r=TADX70369ZWB2GVW80Y9

Sometimes I feel like the step-child living under the stairs.... :-d


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

230OCU said:


> Anyone got a current working Amazon code?


No coupon. The 30% discount is applied automatically at the last checkout page.

*30% discount event page LINK*

Make sure you use BeFrugal for the %8.8 cashback. Also, don't use gift card balance in your order, it could be problematic with the cashback process.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I managed to get the strap version during the coupon fiasco for $399. shipped.. very happy. My first auto chrono.


That's a ridiculous price. Congratulations. Post pics of it when you get a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Legend Submariner Style Watch with NH35 Movement $35 at WOW*

World of watches has some submariner type watches that should make for good modding watches for *$35 after 30% discount code CYBER30*

http://www.worldofwatches.com/161128-cob/deep-blue-automatic-ss-black-dial-ss-ld-1001a-11

http://www.worldofwatches.com/161128-cob/deep-blue-automatic-ss-blue-dial-ss-ld-1001a-33


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> Bulova Snorkel on Amazon.
> 
> $125 for the red bezel on bracelet
> 
> ...


How much do they usually go for? Any reviews on here?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

I think this one kinda flew under the radar. What a stunning watch!

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/o...6-7580-40540752106.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=5










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

what mvt is in it? is it the h10 (same as paneurop etc)? please, dont tell me its the same movement... i have already spent just way too much 



MattFeeder said:


> I managed to get the strap version during the coupon fiasco for $399. shipped.. very happy. My first auto chrono.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Raydius said:


> I highly recommend the Orient Star Seeker from the official orient USA site with the 50% off code (I believe bf2016, it's on the site), which brings it to $550. I've had my eye on this for a while and if not for blowing my budget on other pieces, I'd be on it for sure. It's a well reviewed watch, you can search here and YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Think I'm going to pick up this Orient sun & moon from the Orient USA site - with the BF2016 code, it's $197.50 including shipping... not the lowest it has been, but it looks like a good price (and the stores carrying a cheaper price, notably duty free island, are sold out), and this is a pretty cool automatic watch, IMO. Just wish they still had the blue one.

Orient Executive Sun and Moon 2 Watch | FET0T002B0


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Alpina

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W...SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=511Xav1Co8L&ref=plSrch
Add to card and go to checkout page to see price about 1000 USD


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> That's a ridiculous price. Congratulations. Post pics of it when you get a chance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It came on a black leather strap, which is nice, but I felt compelled to throw it on this two piece I had laying around.
It reminds me of a Sinn 356, but at a much better price.

























The slightest movement and that rotor takes off!
I have a flat, 7" wrist.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

I just found out the world of watches wont accept paypal "registered outside the USA" (btw all my billing and shipping addresses and card is US, i donno how they found out...)
when tried to check out with amazon, it threw an error at me that the payment cannot be proccessed via amazon at the moment...

good, at least i wont be buying more cheap watches i dont need


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

sorry for spamming
the hamilton khaki field chrono is "caliber H21", which, the internet says, should be a val 7750 with 60hr powerreserve


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

beansandcornbread said:


> michaeliany said:
> 
> 
> > Nice choices for your first 2 decent watches. Congrats!
> ...


I've been eyeing up a Sarb033 for ages and then when I saw that hammy, having never seen it before, I decided it was a better fit for my needs/wants. Out of interest, did you get much of a deal on the Sarb?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

feltharg said:


> sorry for spamming
> the hamilton khaki field chrono is "caliber H21", which, the internet says, should be a val 7750 with 60hr powerreserve


It definitely has a Valjoux 7750 in it and at a fantastic price. I had this one or the larger version many years back and it was great bang for the buck. The crystal had a lot of glare though which ultimately led me to flipping it.

Also, I believe these models have been discontinued for at least a few years so not sure where Ashford got their stock from but the Valjoux 7750 is as robust of a mechanical movement as they come!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I'm sure someone already posted this but I feel like I need post this for you guys will buy them up so I cannot. Sub-$260 USD shipped for a Turtle reissue is a good deal. On Amazon:
> 
> View attachment 10054066


Similar and lower price online Kohl's after stacking the codes WATCHES10, DEALSEEKER and MONDAY (I believe TUESDAY works tomorrow).









The advantage here is that you can have in-store returns, exchanges or service while it is under warranty which is worth a lot of comfort. Oh, and you can get an additional 3.3% cash back from BeFrugal on top of the 1-2% you might get back in credit card points. Not too shabby! Seriously guys, buy them out of stock so I cannot be tempted further!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

This is not helping. I've gone in and out of Deepblue's website multiple times. I know I don't need another diver but at 40% off, it's too good to be true!


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Melbourne watch company have 30% off selected models with code MWCPX30 until Monday 5 Dec.

The Portsea is quite a handsome watch for $612 AUD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Nice, but not a chrono. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Thank you! It came on a black leather strap, which is nice, but I felt compelled to throw it on this two piece I had laying around.
> It reminds me of a Sinn 356, but at a much better price.
> 
> The slightest movement and that rotor takes off!
> I have a flat, 7" wrist.


So nice! That thing's just beggin' for a canvas strap!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

230OCU said:


> That's a nice Victorinox, what model is that?


Airboss 241508. Amazon finally marked it down from their usual $1050 and after 30% off sale was $384.30. Another 5% off of that from credit card. Amazon claims to be authorized dealer so 3-year Victorinox warranty.


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't think anyone's posted this one yet - TW Steel Canteen automatics (Miyota 8215) from $205AUD at Peter's of Kensington. Postage to US is estimated by their site at $35AUD. Their pic. 
Note I have purchased assorted items from the site (pens, glassware, cookware), so can advise vendor is reliable.







https://www.petersofkensington.com.au/Public/TW-Steel-Canteen-CS45-Automatic-45mm-Watch.aspx


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Real happy with my JR purchases










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Unfortunately the strap is huge on my Highlands si will have try and find a short version. Does enjoy one know if JR offer a short strap?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

househalfman said:


> How much do they usually go for? Any reviews on here?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


3xcamel shows about $160.










I owned the chrono version. They're amazing watches for the price. The sweep seconds hand is crazy cool; the bracelet is ultra comfortable; the build quality is solid. I flipped the chrono only because I hated the fact that the chrono stopped working at 60 mins. I'm really tempted by the 3-hand.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

househalfman said:


> How much do they usually go for? Any reviews on here?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=6834302&rid=0

$165- $200 has been the going rate

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

feltharg said:


> I just found out the world of watches wont accept paypal "registered outside the USA" (btw all my billing and shipping addresses and card is US, i donno how they found out...)
> when tried to check out with amazon, it threw an error at me that the payment cannot be proccessed via amazon at the moment...
> 
> good, at least i wont be buying more cheap watches i dont need


you can use a foreign credit card though.


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

SNK809 and SNK807 are back in Amazon's 30% off sale, bringing them down to $38.50. Not the screaming deal some people got on Jet, but a decent price for a decent watch.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

UK Deal - A couple of watches I found when I was looking in Argos, these would make for great inexpensive digital beaters. The Twin Sensor watch looks really nice in real life compared to the pictures here, it's a great Ana digi that with a barometer and altimeter that I find wears now comfortably than it's G-Shock cousins.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

G550 said:


> Unfortunately the strap is huge on my Highlands si will have try and find a short version. Does enjoy one know if JR offer a short strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea about a short JR strap, but I think a gasgasbones nylon strap would look awesome.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Folks, please teach me how to track the price of either one of these two? Any price tracking tool ? Thanks a lot !!!


Sussa said:


> SNK809 and SNK807 are back in Amazon's 30% off sale, bringing them down to $38.50. Not the screaming deal some people got on Jet, but a decent price for a decent watch.
> View attachment 10055394


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Folks, please teach me how to track the price of either one of these two? Any price tracking tool ? Thanks a lot !!!


Copy and paste the URL into www.camelcamelcamel.com. (yeah really).


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Slant said:


> NEED PICS!!!!!!!!!!! I have 6.25" wrist as well and I want to see how those JRs would look on small wrists.
> 
> Are your photos hosted on a photo hosting site so you could just link them here?





tommy_boy said:


> +1.
> 
> Pics from a distance, please. like, two feet. When shot up close a cell phone camera will create a wrist presence that does not represent what the wearer sees.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


So, I just got home and got my wifey to snap several casual photos of the Jean Richard Aquascope on my tiny 6.25" wrist, paired with a glass of Glenlivet Nadurra.

Glenlivet paired with Jean Richard - Album on Imgur

Hope it helps! Cheers!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> 3xcamel shows about $160.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the movement is the same that's in the moon. Love the three hand version

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> UK Deal - A couple of watches I found when I was looking in Argos, these would make for great inexpensive digital beaters. The Twin Sensor watch looks really nice in real life compared to the pictures here, it's a great Ana digi that with a barometer and altimeter that I find wears now comfortably than it's G-Shock cousins.


I agree. I ordered a Casio SGW500H-BV1 from Amazon last night; the 30% off brought it down to $43.15. Analog with digital features; compass (utilizing second hand), temperature, world time, etc. A lot of features for the price. Will be great in the shop and the woods.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

solitudex said:


> So, I just got home and got my wifey to snap several casual photos of the Jean Richard Aquascope on my tiny 6.25" wrist, paired with a glass of Glenlivet Nadurra.
> 
> Glenlivet paired with Jean Richard - Album on Imgur
> 
> Hope it helps! Cheers!


Thanks for the pics. It's big but the short lugs helped. Plus it is supposed to wear big like a PAM. I ended up getting the white dial terrascope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Psst, there's about an hour to go before we turn off our sale.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Says 43mm on 18mm lugs?!?! No way ( unless crown was included in the case size) input?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I googled the model number. 2 other retailers list it as 40mm and 20mm lugs.

But I suspect you've already done this..


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Thanks for the pics. It's big but the short lugs helped. Plus it is supposed to wear big like a PAM. I ended up getting the white dial terrascope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right. I personally find it acceptable.

I have tried the Breitling Navitimer World 46mm recently and as much I am in love with that particular model and brand history, it just looked offensive on my tiny wrist. That was a pity.

But this is much more palatable in my estimate.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 10053762
> 
> View attachment 10053770
> 
> ...


This airboss looks like a deal, yeah? I am not up on my vic pricing.

Check this out : Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 24081 Air Boss Mach 2 Mechanical Self-... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GGVA52/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awdb_DmzpybFB46E4J


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Bulova Snorkel on Amazon.
> 
> $125 for the red bezel on bracelet
> 
> ...


The orange one can be had for $132.13 @ jet.com with coupon code EXTRA20

https://jet.com/product/Bulova-Accu...z-Mens-Watch/fdc423adb9904ceebfb428f3a10a65a7


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

So frustrated!!! So many watches I could actually afford if I could flip 3 or 4 before Christmas. I should have been better prepared.

Not to mention I'm too new to post in the same forum! Grrr!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

CrownAndBuckle said:


> Psst, there's about an hour to go before we turn off our sale.


Picked up a couple odds and ends... glad to see you guys stocking more Longs. My giant gorilla wrists thank you!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

solitudex said:


> So, I just got home and got my wifey to snap several casual photos of the Jean Richard Aquascope on my tiny 6.25" wrist, paired with a glass of Glenlivet Nadurra.
> 
> Glenlivet paired with Jean Richard - Album on Imgur
> 
> Hope it helps! Cheers!


It looks fantastic on your wrist, congratulations.

These Aquascope have some of the most beautiful textured dials I've seen. The blue ones have a wave "ukiyo-esque" pattern meticulously crafted. This is a special/limited version:


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> These Aquascope have some of the most beautiful textured dials I've seen. The blue ones have a wave "ukiyo-esque" pattern meticulously crafted. This is a special/limited version:


Absolutely love that dial :-!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

MattFeeder said:


> Thank you! It came on a black leather strap, which is nice, but I felt compelled to throw it on this two piece I had laying around.
> It reminds me of a Sinn 356, but at a much better price.
> 
> View attachment 10054386
> ...


That's a really nice sized watch and looks great.

One of my biggest complaints with auto chronos is the size. But this one looks like just the perfect size.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

solitudex said:


> So, I just got home and got my wifey to snap several casual photos of the Jean Richard Aquascope on my tiny 6.25" wrist, paired with a glass of Glenlivet Nadurra.
> 
> Glenlivet paired with Jean Richard - Album on Imgur
> 
> Hope it helps! Cheers!


My wife would have told me to get bent.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I realize Massdrop deals are very 2015-ish but I thought these were worth mentioning. Both Quartz but both nicely styled and could make good grab and go pieces. I won't post the link for fear that I might accidentally post a referral link and then induce the wrath of those that watch out for that.

Wenger Aerograph XL - $90










Techne Merlin - $100


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am thinking either of these.. do you have any recommendation?

Rado D-Star R15329103 Men's Watch , watches

Rado D-Star R15513113 Men's Watch , watches

Rado D-Star R15513153 Men's Watch , watches

Rado D-Star R15938153 Men's Watch , watches ceramos version

Rado D-Star R15609162 Men's Watch , watches ceramic version

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/rado/d-star/d-star-200/R15959103.pid?nid=cpg_cat6054&so=35 this was about 499$ once on the WOW but it was a display model

Thanks


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am thinking either of these.. do you have any recommendation?

Rado D-Star R15329103 Men's Watch , watches

Rado D-Star R15513113 Men's Watch , watches

Rado D-Star R15513153 Men's Watch , watches

Rado D-Star R15938153 Men's Watch , watches ceramos version

Rado D-Star R15609162 Men's Watch , watches ceramic version

Rado D-Star 200 R15959103 Men's Watch , watches this was about 499$ once on the WOW but it was a display model

Thanks


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

maxy_spy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am thinking either of these.. do you have any recommendation?
> 
> ...


This isn't really the place for recommendation discussions. Post it over in the public forum and you'll get responses. We need to stay on topic here. And good luck. Rado makes a great, unique watch.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Massdrop has 3 options of Glycine Combat Sub $459


























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> It looks fantastic on your wrist, congratulations.
> 
> These Aquascope have some of the most beautiful textured dials I've seen. The blue ones have a wave "ukiyo-esque" pattern meticulously crafted. This is a special/limited version:


Thank you! I'm in love with it!

Do you have the blue Hokusai dial Aquascope? It's one of my dream Jean Richard Aquascopes, but a pity they are out of stock or priced at a premium now. 
The details are absolutely breathtaking!



brandon\ said:


> My wife would have told me to get bent.


Yeah, she took the photos grudgingly. 
I actually placed an order first, and then found an opportune time to break the news. I tried telling her that it was better than me spending money on questionable women, but that obviously didn't help. Hah!


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> My wife would have told me to get bent.


He is - hence the Glenlivet

Deal posting:

$156 blue version Accutron Snorkel 








pic stolen from google images


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks both. I was too impatient to get a response I went ahead and bought it!



Perdendosi said:


> 3xcamel shows about $160.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





valuewatchguy said:


> TimeZone : Watch Reviews » Bulova Accutron II "Snorkel" Review
> 
> $165- $200 has been the going rate
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

delete


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

The only watch I got on BF was Oris Big Pilot 41mm from evine. Just got a cancellation email due to no stock  Looks like everybody else got shipping confirmations. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Where do I get this strap?



Negakinu said:


> So nice! That thing's just beggin' for a canvas strap!
> 
> View attachment 10055170


----------



## CrownAndBuckle (May 3, 2010)

Doboji said:


> Picked up a couple odds and ends... glad to see you guys stocking more Longs. My giant gorilla wrists thank you!


Thank you!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

househalfman said:


> Where do I get this strap?


That's a 24mm TungChoy I believe. You can get them from Amazon too. https://www.amazon.com/MiLTAT-Military-Leather-Washed-Stitches/dp/B00GLLSZUE

If you Google "canvas leather military strap" you'll find more examples.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

feltharg said:


> I just found out the world of watches wont accept paypal "registered outside the USA" (btw all my billing and shipping addresses and card is US, i donno how they found out...)
> when tried to check out with amazon, it threw an error at me that the payment cannot be proccessed via amazon at the moment...
> 
> good, at least i wont be buying more cheap watches i dont need


IP address. Try it using a browser like Opera, which has a baked-in VPN, or install Tunnel Bear.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

You're not alone. I just received a cancellation notice from Evine on the Oris ProPilot Chrono GMT. Booooo (but on the brightside, that's $1200 back in my bank account).



andruha said:


> The only watch I got on BF was Oris Big Pilot 41mm from evine. Just got a cancellation email due to no stock  Looks like everybody else got shipping confirmations.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

andruha said:


> The only watch I got on BF was Oris Big Pilot 41mm from evine. Just got a cancellation email due to no stock  Looks like everybody else got shipping confirmations.


Sorry about that. :-(

But that's why it's a Deals Thread requirement that you must buy at least two watches on BF/CM, in case one gets cancelled :-!


----------



## Peterclima (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello


I have been in the forum since 2012, but until today I have not participated (maybe nothing important to contribute)


I have been able to observe (or I think) that wathgooroo has lowered the price of some of its Glycine, but nevertheless it seems that it no longer accepts in these pieces 40%


For example the Glycine Men's 3898.19AT6.SB.MB Combat 7 is priced at $ 329.99 or better offer


Does anyone know what the offer is accepted?


----------



## mikeoclt (Feb 25, 2013)

Hamilton Pan Europ Auto $599 at Ashford - Bargain?


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

mikeoclt said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ Auto $599 at Ashford - Bargain?
> View attachment 10058202


The price ties Ashford's BF sale price, so yes.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

mikeoclt said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ Auto $599 at Ashford - Bargain?
> View attachment 10058202


It's been this price on and off, but this is definitely the benchmark. If you're in the market I'd definitely jump at this price.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

cfcfan81 said:


> This airboss looks like a deal, yeah? I am not up on my vic pricing.
> 
> Check this out : Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 24081 Air Boss Mach 2 Mechanical Self-... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GGVA52/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_awdb_DmzpybFB46E4J


I think that is a very old discontinued model. One of their pictures has the MSRP at $595 where the current price is $535.50. 30% off is nice but at $374.85 I'd only buy if that's a specific watch you're looking for. Oils might be dried out and not sure what the resale value would be on it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

I keep going back and forth on this one. Ashford has the Hamilton Timeless Classic Thin-O-Matic for $389, and after my AMEX statement credit, that would bring it down to $339. Is that a low end price for this watch? I haven't been following it previously, but am always looking for a larger, black dial dress watch, and this one is ticking all of the boxes for me:


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

solitudex said:


> That's right. I personally find it acceptable.
> 
> I have tried the Breitling Navitimer World 46mm recently and as much I am in love with that particular model and brand history, it just looked offensive on my tiny wrist. That was a pity.
> 
> But this is much more palatable in my estimate.


Have you tried the Sinn 903? Same design as the Breitling as they purchased the rights to the model during the Quartz crisis, but only 41mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

mikeoclt said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ Auto $599 at Ashford - Bargain?
> View attachment 10058202


Could have used the 20% off coupon last week, but I paid $599 for mine a few months ago







and really like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

Peterclima said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been in the forum since 2012, but until today I have not participated (maybe nothing important to contribute)
> 
> ...


A couple of weeks ago they wouldn't go any lower than $300 on any of the Combat 7 Sand Blasted watches.... I tried but to no avail. I finally got mine at $300 after trying several times to go lower. The version I got is now out of stock but they may be trying to off load these other ones that haven't been selling. They were just in the $275 range after shipping and tax the other day from gilt.com/ It's a hell of a lot of watch for $300 and unique as its sand blasted... the only downfall is I wish it had 22mm lug width vs. the 20mm.

FYI eBay has 8% eBay Bucks today


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Timex eBay store just knocked the GMT 3 down to $28.99. That's half off their already very low price and an incredible deal. 6 remaining. Go get em.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262671254750










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster on Ebay for $129.99 (seller: lePerfect).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

andruha said:


> The only watch I got on BF was Oris Big Pilot 41mm from evine. Just got a cancellation email due to no stock  Looks like everybody else got shipping confirmations.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Very sorry to hear. Maybe next year pick up a couple knowing that you'll flip one and at least get your money back.

And stick around this thread. There will be many more good deals.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

andruha said:


> The only watch I got on BF was Oris Big Pilot 41mm from evine. Just got a cancellation email due to no stock  Looks like everybody else got shipping confirmations.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


That sucks. Between the internet orders and phone orders coming in they must of oversold on inventory. When I got my Fortis on a lightning deal from amazon that sold out in 3 seconds it was still in processing after 2 days and I was freaked out they were going to cancel it. Fortunately for me after contacting customer service it all worked out and they got one sent out and bumped up to next day air with Saturday delivery.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

maxy_spy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am thinking either of these.. do you have any recommendation?


This one, with its gold accents, appeals to me. That case seems dressy, so I say, go all in.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Timex eBay store just knocked the GMT 3 down to $28.99. That's half off their already very low price and an incredible deal. 6 remaining. Go get em.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262671254750
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - I snagged one. Hope it doesn't wear as big as it measures (47mm). There are 2 remaining.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Thanks - I snagged one. Hope it doesn't wear as big as it measures (47mm). There are 2 remaining.


Last one...


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

For people who prefer a bracelet, the Timex GMT 3 on bracelet with black dial is $54 shipped plus 8% ebay bucks today: Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 | eBay


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Timex eBay store just knocked the GMT 3 down to $28.99. That's half off their already very low price and an incredible deal. 6 remaining. Go get em.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262671254750
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got the last one... Nice watch to gift! Sank u!


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

mikeoclt said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ Auto $599 at Ashford - Bargain?
> View attachment 10058202


Didn't these pan europs from Ashford have problems. I really want to buy but overseas sales are said to be final

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peterclima (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks!!!

The 300 is a great price, but I'm in Spain and at this price I have to add customs, which makes the price, even if it is good, is not so competitiveAbout 8% of ebay, from spain I can not use it either


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Didn't these pan europs from Ashford have problems. I really want to buy but overseas sales are said to be final
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


true but they take it back if the watch is defective, i live far from the states and it was no problem for me.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Watchgooroo has definitely added some new pieces, unsure about any pricing changes.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

janusspiritius said:


> true but they take it back if the watch is defective, i live far from the states and it was no problem for me.


UK too far in my case, is it worth the risk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Massdrop has a Glycine Combat Sub for $459.99 + $7.75 shipping. Nice looking watch and a quick search isn't returning anything close to that price for either of the two models available. I personally like the model on the olive nato.


----------



## Peterclima (Jun 17, 2012)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> A couple of weeks ago they wouldn't go any lower than $300 on any of the Combat 7 Sand Blasted watches.... I tried but to no avail. I finally got mine at $300 after trying several times to go lower. The version I got is now out of stock but they may be trying to off load these other ones that haven't been selling. They were just in the $275 range after shipping and tax the other day from gilt.com/ It's a hell of a lot of watch for $300 and unique as its sand blasted... the only downfall is I wish it had 22mm lug width vs. the 20mm.
> 
> FYI eBay has 8% eBay Bucks today


Thanks!!!
The 300 is a great price, but I'm in Spain and at this price I have to add customs, which makes the price, even if it is good, is not so competitive About 8% of ebay, from spain I can not use it either


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> UK too far in my case, is it worth the risk
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


well, i live in Turkey. it's totally up to you, if you feel like you're gambling, don't play that game with 600 bucks, even if it's a great deal. i was one of the unlucky ones here and the cs solved my problem pretty fast.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Thanks - I snagged one. Hope it doesn't wear as big as it measures (47mm). There are 2 remaining.


I tried one on at the factory outlet and didn't think it wore big at all. I was on the fence until getting to do that because of the listed size. The shape of the case doesn't make it seem nearly as big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

Peterclima said:


> Thanks!!!
> The 300 is a great price, but I'm in Spain and at this price I have to add customs, which makes the price, even if it is good, is not so competitive About 8% of ebay, from spain I can not use it either


Just bought one, could not resist at this price.. Damn them!!!!!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I keep going back and forth on this one. Ashford has the Hamilton Timeless Classic Thin-O-Matic for $389, and after my AMEX statement credit, that would bring it down to $339. Is that a low end price for this watch? I haven't been following it previously, but am always looking for a larger, black dial dress watch, and this one is ticking all of the boxes for me:
> 
> View attachment 10058674


You and me always like the same watches, Cel. Did you buy a Daynight last week too?!

That's the lowest price I've seen and I find the Thin-o to be a classic dress watch. I'm still getting by with no dress autos and just that Tissot heritage you tipped me to way back when. Might even flip that as I almost never wear a suit and prefer bigger stuff otherwise.

Share pix if you get the Hamilton.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If you order a lot of watches and other items, this is a good deal. Upgrade to UPS MyChoice Premium for $10.


Click here and login to your existing account or to sign up for a free account
Click here after logging in to your account
Click on 'Manage Membership / Addresses' under Membership Information column on the left
Click 'Upgrade to Premium' for the address you wish to upgrade
Complete form and enter promotion code *BY5AY1MM7 in the space provided, then click 'Apply Promotion Code'*
*Total will be $40 - $30 off w/ promotion code = $10*
*
https://slickdeals.net/f/9467107-1-year-ups-my-choice-premium-membership-10

*Enjoy Greater Flexibility When You Can't be Home for Your Deliveries

Sign for a package online when you won't be home to sign in person.
Have packages delivered to another address or on another day.
Send your packages to The UPS Store[SUP]®[/SUP] or a UPS Access Point™ location for convenient pickup.
Premium Members receive two free 2-hour confirmed delivery window requests annually. An $8 fee is charged for additional requests.
Premium members receive unlimited free UPS SurePost[SUP]®[/SUP] upgrades to UPS Ground that will enable you to take action on your packages.
Use the Set a Vacation feature to hold your packages at a UPS Access Point location up to seven days while you're traveling. Other options are available to hold your packages for up to two weeks.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

jacbergey said:


> Massdrop has a Glycine Combat Sub for $459.99 + $7.75 shipping. Nice looking watch and a quick search isn't returning anything close to that price for either of the two models available. I personally like the model on the olive nato.
> 
> View attachment 10059882
> View attachment 10059914


I was looking at that watch with Watchgooroo (the white one). I drew my line in the sand at $375. She kept countering at $400. I'm waffling a bit and may agree to the $400. Still on the fence. In either case, better than massdrop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Another UK deal. Argos have the Bulova Precisionist 96B131 for £128 on their eBay store.

Bulova Men&apos;s Precisionist Blue Dial Bracelet Watch -From the Argos Shop on ebay | eBay









It has an unusual curved bezel and crystal (which is why the bezel is fixed). Way too big for me though at 46mm x 15mm.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 10053762
> 
> View attachment 10053770
> 
> ...


WHere did you get the Vic? Hope it is still on sale.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Lancman said:


> Another UK deal. Argos have the Bulova Precisionist 96B131 for £128 on their eBay store.
> 
> Bulova Men&apos;s Precisionist Blue Dial Bracelet Watch -From the Argos Shop on ebay | eBay
> 
> ...


This is a beast of a watch that wears substantially on the wrist. Very unique look and smooth sweep of second hand. If you can physically it off on your wrist, it sounds like a good deal.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm getting whiplash trying to keep up with this thread.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> WHere did you get the Vic? Hope it is still on sale.


Got it from Amazon sold by Amazon as part of their 30% sale. They only had 5 available and sold out. I'd say next best place to get one from currently would be Jomashop with coupon code GOOGLE20 for $20 off making it $529.
http://www.jomashop.com/victorinox-mens-watch-241508.html


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

jacbergey said:


> Massdrop has a Glycine Combat Sub for $459.99 + $7.75 shipping. Nice looking watch and a quick search isn't returning anything close to that price for either of the two models available. I personally like the model on the olive nato.
> 
> View attachment 10059882
> View attachment 10059914


I'm a previous owner of the blacked out Stealth model, I found it very difficult to read the hands at a glance, most of the time I had to move my wrist around in hopes of catching a good angle, and the lume is non existent if that is a concern for anyone, otherwise it's a beautiful watch.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

i am of course in the us with us ip... but its true my paypal was, years ago, registered from czech republic... so there must be something like registration address...
but thanks


LordBrettSinclair said:


> IP address. Try it using a browser like Opera, which has a baked-in VPN, or install Tunnel Bear.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Not quite a conventional coupon offer, but since there's been a general sense of disappointment with Jomashop this year I thought I'd share this one... they are offering a $100 restaurant.com gift card with any purchase above $75 paid with PayPal, the coupon code is PAYPALDINE. Not bad as long as there is a decent selection of restaurants in your area on restaurant.com.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I wish I liked this watch because I love the deal..

That stainless and PVD VSA auto chrono is on lightning deal right now for $360. If befrugal is still good for watches that's all time territory.

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241195 Alpnach Chrono Mechanical Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00197KOB8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_uwFpybEXTKEBC

EDIT: Okay, I bought one. Befrugal in effect and no tax for me, which is becoming rare. Plus I prefer big watches and I've never owned an auto chrono.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Watchgooroo 40 off was for the $600-$1000 models-- I would try $250-275 now that more Glycine is hitting the street, prices will probably continue to fall so I wouldn't worry about being in a hurry.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Their website will not let me add my work address, making the added functionality useless. Not surprised it won't work for me. 

EDIT - CS says My Choice is only for home delivery. I have not had deliveries to my home in 10 years or more.



RyanD said:


> If you order a lot of watches and other items, this is a good deal. Upgrade to UPS MyChoice Premium for $10.
> 
> 
> Click here and login to your existing account or to sign up for a free account
> ...


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

boze said:


> I wish I liked this watch because I love the deal..
> 
> That stainless and PVD VSA auto chrono is on lightning deal right now for $360. If befrugal is still good for watches that's all time territory.
> 
> ...


Grabbed one as well through Befrugal. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gabriel_BB (Sep 9, 2011)

nice watch ! They have a gorgeous blue diver


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Soulspawn said:


> Melbourne watch company have 30% off selected models with code MWCPX30 until Monday 5 Dec.
> 
> The Portsea is quite a handsome watch for $612 AUD.
> 
> ...


Very nice - but it looks like the code doesn't work for the Portsea. Bummer

UPDATE: It looks like it works for the black Portsea, but not the blue. Still a bummer.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I ordered a Certina DS 1 Ti @ Ashford. $325.

http://www.ashford.com/us/browse/pr...ctId=C006-407-44-081-00&categoryId=cat2950459


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Area Trend has the Bulova Precisionist chronograph model 96B241 for $197.99. iConsumer rebate takes that $180.17. The next-best price I see is $40 more.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...ilver-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681954086


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I found a coupon in my inbox on eBay for 8% ebay bucks until Nov 31 at 11:59 PM. With that rebate and the Befrugal amount you get back it's about 10% back. So if anyone is on the fence about a watch this may help push ya over


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

City74 said:


> I found a coupon in my inbox on eBay for 8% ebay bucks until Nov 31 at 11:59 PM. With that rebate and the Befrugal amount you get back it's about 10% back. So if anyone is on the fence about a watch this may help push ya over


Probably not necessary to say this for most, but I didn't know it until I checked my inbox. The coupon does need to be activated before it will work.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

VSA Chrono on Amazon Lightning Deals



coopc said:


> Grabbed one as well through Befrugal. Thanks for the tip!


+1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

boze said:


> You and me always like the same watches, Cel. Did you buy a Daynight last week too?!
> 
> That's the lowest price I've seen and I find the Thin-o to be a classic dress watch. I'm still getting by with no dress autos and just that Tissot heritage you tipped me to way back when. Might even flip that as I almost never wear a suit and prefer bigger stuff otherwise.
> 
> Share pix if you get the Hamilton.


Didn't do the Daynight. Did the Oris Propilot and Glycine Combat 6

I'm seriously thinking about the Hamilton I generally dress business casual, and I think that watch would be OK for that. But I usually prefer tool watches.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> You're welcome, I hope you enjoy it. I think it is a good looking watch, and I've been on the fence with it myself.


Thanks! So far, I'm loving it! I like monochromatic watches, even if the low contrasts make for more challenging degrees of readability. In the case of the T-Lord, the center portion of the dial has a soft silvery gray sunburst affect, and the hands have a more reflective striation; this subtle contrast in texture makes its readability suitable enough for my level of vision. The 40mm cushion case is as big as I can go with my 6.5" wrist, without it looking disproportionate. I love the size, and color theme, of this watch; and its lowish 10mm profile gives it an elegant presence, in spite of it wearing on the larger side. If any of you guys can pull off this style, I highly recommend that you give the T059.507.11.031.00 a try; especially if you can score it for $281 or less.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

boze said:


> I wish I liked this watch because I love the deal..
> 
> That stainless and PVD VSA auto chrono is on lightning deal right now for $360. If befrugal is still good for watches that's all time territory.
> 
> ...


That's very tempting at the moment. Good price for ETA 7750. I think that's going to be a watch that pictures don't do justice. If I didn't have a Fortis chrono I would probably snatch one of these up.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

EL OH EL at the person trying to sell Deep Blue watches he just bought...for $100+ more than you can STILL buy them yourself.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

boze said:


> I wish I liked this watch because I love the deal..
> 
> That stainless and PVD VSA auto chrono is on lightning deal right now for $360. If befrugal is still good for watches that's all time territory.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I spent the extra $4 for delivery tomorrow, so I'll hopefully have photos before lunch.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashford has the Movado Circa (0606586) in black, and white version (0606587), for only $199, before any CB or AMEX! I was happy to get mine just a couple of months ago for $250, and I posted a mini review about it on this thread. Personally, I think it's a great deal at this price.
Here's a picture of mine on a Lake House strap.

View attachment 10061122


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> EL OH EL at the person trying to sell Deep Blue watches he just bought...for $100+ more than you can STILL buy them yourself.


With their frequent 40% sales, Deep Blue seems like a terrible watch to buy as an investment.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> WHere did you get the Vic? Hope it is still on sale.


This watch was on sale from a 3rd party retailer "FASHIONOMICS" on Amazon for $375 in August. It arrived in a generic Vic box and generic Vic paperwork but it was the legit watch. I even ordered and returned the same exact watch direct from amazon ($975) just to compare the two. The only difference was the box & paperwork, the cheaper one was lacking some of the clear plastic protectors but still had the tags on it. Love the watch but the bracelet is a bit difficult to remove or resize.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

jacbergey said:


> Massdrop has a Glycine Combat Sub for $459.99 + $7.75 shipping. Nice looking watch and a quick search isn't returning anything close to that price for either of the two models available. I personally like the model on the olive nato.
> 
> View attachment 10059882
> View attachment 10059914


The Gooroo on eBay accepts best offers of $400 for these... plus today on ebay is 8% back in eBay Bucks


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> This watch was on sale from a 3rd party retailer "FASHIONOMICS" on Amazon for $375 in August. It arrived in a generic Vic box and generic Vic paperwork but it was the legit watch. I even ordered and returned the same exact watch direct from amazon ($975) just to compare the two. The only difference was the box & paperwork, the cheaper one was lacking some of the clear plastic protectors but still had the tags on it. Love the watch but the bracelet is a bit difficult to remove or resize.


I bought one from FASHIONOMICS and immediately returned it. Same as you incorrect box and paperwork but also all the removeable links had been removed. I would never buy anything from them again.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks! So far, I'm loving it! I like monochromatic watches, even if the low contrasts make for more challenging degrees of readability. In the case of the T-Lord, the center portion of the ....
> 
> Thanks for the pics and mini review .. it really helps the rest of us 6.5ers out there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

The first of my 2 Maratacs arrived yesterday. Big, but not too big (however, I think I now know that 46mm is my limit, lol. 7.5" wrist, BTW). Haven't sized the bracelet yet, but it definitely seems quality. The included Zulu strap seems decent as well and quite comfortable. Wearing it now on an Android leather and PU hybrid. A decent and far more wallet friendly consolation prize after having the propilot chrono gmt canceled.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Thanks for posting this one. Just snagged it for the wife. 36mm is a bit big for her, but she has gotten used to larger watches since she started stealing mine.
> 
> Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


I just received a phone call from the Evine "Executive resolution office" informing me that they canceled my order of the 36mm Oris Aquis. I'm not happy of course, especially since it seems very very fishy that they cancelled the order long after they raised the price back up to $1060 were it remained for several days before being taken down completely. I'd like to know if anyone else got the same call.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> Oh wow. Thanks!!!
> Been waiting for the price to drop somewhere on one of these.
> After not buying any watch on Black Friday or today - this one fits the bill.
> Just bought the red version - patience paid off


Uggghhh! Why did I look back in here!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

iceman66 said:


> I'm a previous owner of the blacked out Stealth model, I found it very difficult to read the hands at a glance, most of the time I had to move my wrist around in hopes of catching a good angle, and the lume is non existent if that is a concern for anyone, otherwise it's a beautiful watch.


I have the Airman Mystery, forgeaboutit at night LOL, but it is sure a great looking watch as long as you do not really need it to tell time!!!! (I love mine)


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

boze said:


> I wish I liked this watch because I love the deal..
> 
> That stainless and PVD VSA auto chrono is on lightning deal right now for $360. If befrugal is still good for watches that's all time territory.
> 
> ...


Used to have one of these, it's a good watch and an amazing value at that price. My biggest complaint was that the bracelet wasn't the most comfortable.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

saw this
Rado D-Star 200 R15965103 Men's Watch , watches

I am guessing it's a good deal. never seen it below 999. I called ashford to check if they can offer me a discount but they refused :/


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

yoginasser said:


> Thanks! So far, I'm loving it! I like monochromatic watches, even if the low contrasts make for more challenging degrees of readability. In the case of the T-Lord, the center portion of the dial has a soft silvery gray sunburst affect, and the hands have a more reflective striation; this subtle contrast in texture makes its readability suitable enough for my level of vision. The 40mm cushion case is as big as I can go with my 6.5" wrist, without it looking disproportionate. I love the size, and color theme, of this watch; and its lowish 10mm profile gives it an elegant presence, in spite of it wearing on the larger side. If any of you guys can pull off this style, I highly recommend that you give the T059.507.11.031.00 a try; especially if you can score it for $281 or less.
> View attachment 10060978
> 
> 
> View attachment 10060986


Nice!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Saw a black Nighthawk (BJ7009-58E) on mesh for $139 at local TJMaxx? Pull trigger or pass?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> Saw a black Nighthawk (BJ7009-58E) on mesh for $139 at local TJMaxx? Pull trigger or pass?


I would and I already have one


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

boze said:


> I wish I liked this watch because I love the deal..
> 
> That stainless and PVD VSA auto chrono is on lightning deal right now for $360. If befrugal is still good for watches that's all time territory.
> 
> ...


100% claimed deal. Like the relatively rare Countdown Bezel. 
Anybody know exactly which movement is inside?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> 100% claimed deal. Like the relatively rare Countdown Bezel.
> Anybody know exactly which movement is inside?


7750.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> 100% claimed deal. Like the relatively rare Countdown Bezel.
> Anybody know exactly which movement is inside?


It has an ETA 7750 in it. Should be a very good deal for those that got in on it.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

beefyt said:


> With their frequent 40% sales, Deep Blue seems like a terrible watch to buy as an investment.


Lol! I haven't laughed that hard in a while. A watch as an investment, that was a good one.
Lol!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> Saw a black Nighthawk (BJ7009-58E) on mesh for $139 at local TJMaxx? Pull trigger or pass?


Dang. If they still have it, buy me one too, I'd happily reimburse you for it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

achernob said:


> I was looking at that watch with Watchgooroo (the white one). I drew my line in the sand at $375. She kept countering at $400. I'm waffling a bit and may agree to the $400. Still on the fence. In either case, better than massdrop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


White combat sub was $352 on evine couple days ago. The only model that didn't sell out.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I ordered this one... the pics don´t do it justice: it´s a stunning watch with an awesome movement and since I also got the Pan Europ Chrono a while ago, totally see why the Rado is more expensive than the Hamilton with the same movement. TBH, i don´t think you will get a better Chrono than this for the money atm, which is really a problem for me, as I ordered a really cool watch at then end of the BF/CM frenzy and planned on f29en this Rado, I doubt I can now...



maxy_spy said:


> saw this
> Rado D-Star 200 R15965103 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> I am guessing it's a good deal. never seen it below 999. I called ashford to check if they can offer me a discount but they refused :/


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> 100% claimed deal. Like the relatively rare Countdown Bezel.
> Anybody know exactly which movement is inside?


They just notified me that more are in stock....might want to check back. If it wasn't 43mm I would get one. 42 is just my limit


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> 100% claimed deal. Like the relatively rare Countdown Bezel.


Got it at $359 after getting notification. Somebody must have backed out of their deal.
Edit: Or they added more stock

7750 with a countdown bezel for that price is unheard of in my experience.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

andruha said:


> The only watch I got on BF was Oris Big Pilot 41mm from evine. Just got a cancellation email due to no stock  Looks like everybody else got shipping confirmations.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Just got my cancellation email for that one as well.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I knew there was going to be issues with Evine when people in this thread said, "even though it say's sold out.. It still let's me buy it!".


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

mannal said:


> I would and I already have one


me too...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I just walked out of a TJ Maxx and it was the first store out of about 8-10 I have shopped that had something besides an Invicta or Armani, there were several Citizens, Seikos and a couple G Shocks. I didn't find anything that I had to have but if you have struck out before at these stores might not hurt to try again as it seems the stock, at least in the Midwest, has changed for the better.


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I knew there was going to be issues with Evine when people in this thread said, "even though it say's sold out.. It still let's me buy it!".


I ordered one with the black strap that was not sold out when I placed my order. I guess it is another case of poor inventory management.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

993RS said:


> I just received a phone call from the Evine "Executive resolution office" informing me that they canceled my order of the 36mm Oris Aquis. I'm not happy of course, especially since it seems very very fishy that they cancelled the order long after they raised the price back up to $1060 were it remained for several days before being taken down completely. I'd like to know if anyone else got the same call.


I got the same kick in the groin call that you got. I think they realized the deal was to good and they couldn't honor it.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

andruha said:


> I ordered one with the black strap that was not sold out when I placed my order. I guess it is another case of poor inventory management.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Same here....ordered it while it was "In Stock"...quite literally within a minute of seeing the original post about them...I certainly hope it doesn't get cancelled. My order still shows "Processing".


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Got it at $359 after getting notification. Somebody must have backed out of their deal.
> Edit: Or they added more stock
> 
> 7750 with a countdown bezel for that price is unheard of in my experience.


Hey now! I actually remembered that was the movement and was gonna chime in after I finished dinner.

Imagine: getting three BF watch deals, finding a deal for village elder Yankeexpress, and even remembering the movement. I should get my WIS purple belt or something. Cha-kow!!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

crysman2000 said:


> Got the last one... Nice watch to gift! Sank u!


Thank you!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Arrrrggghhh! It's sold out! I really like the color of that dial. I don't want the one on the bracelet. I have enough black faced watches.












NoRoadtrippin said:


> Timex eBay store just knocked the GMT 3 down to $28.99. That's half off their already very low price and an incredible deal. 6 remaining. Go get em.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/262671254750
> 
> ...


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Have you tried the Sinn 903? Same design as the Breitling as they purchased the rights to the model during the Quartz crisis, but only 41mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's new. And it looks promising. A small man's Navitimer. I would have said 'poor', but a scan through the prices doesn't look the most homage-y or affordable. I would have been happy to let this slip under my radar, but now it looks like this might potentially be my next acquisition.

Many thanks for sharing this information!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For those who are waiting for the Stainless Steel Ecozilla, BJ8050, to drop below $200 Here you go. This is the lowest I've personally seen it. Use the money you saved and buy the adapters. You'll thank me later. I have one and like it a lot, though it is a heavy Beast.

Citizen Men&apos;s BJ8050-08E Eco-Drive Professional Diver Black Sport Watch 13205067693 | eBay


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> EL OH EL at the person trying to sell Deep Blue watches he just bought...for $100+ more than you can STILL buy them yourself.


Yeah, I saw that too. He will be sitting on those for a while.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

even this one is on sale now. usually it's 1499 at ashford.. Don't know how good it compares to Rado D star 200 chrono

Eterna Soleure 8340-41-41-1186 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

mannal said:


> I would and I already have one


Went back up to tj maxx and got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Ashford has one of my favorite watches on a killer sale: the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434 which retails for $695 for a measly $138. If I didn't already have one and if I hadn't already bought one on a rubber strap for my son, I would buy another. Here is the link: Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241434 Men's Watch , watches










Mine






​


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That Maverick is nice. But 51mm lugs, according to Ashford, is a bit big. Still, heck of a price.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> Lol! I haven't laughed that hard in a while. A watch as an investment, that was a good one.
> Lol!


Laugh while we cringe at another investment troll.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Not a deal, exactly, but I had to share this story with someone.
Met my buddy for lunch, he works for a PE Firm, went to use the restroom, this was sitting on the sink.










I did the right thing and gave it to the receptionist, but not going to lie, I was tempted. Would have been the best holiday shopping deal to date!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Totoro66 posted this deal on a Relic by Fossil Mason ZR77262 back in October 2014 for $40. The deal is still available on eBay, and I just pulled the trigger on it. The Mason features a hackable auto movement, open heart blue dial, exhibition case back, solid link bracelet with solid end-links, and a ss 40mm cushion case.


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

RyanPatrick said:


> Not a deal, exactly, but I had to share this story with someone.
> Met my buddy for lunch, he works for a PE Firm, went to use the restroom, this was sitting on the sink.
> 
> 
> ...


It's a horrible replica

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Not a deal, exactly, but I had to share this story with someone.
> Met my buddy for lunch, he works for a PE Firm, went to use the restroom, this was sitting on the sink.
> 
> 
> ...


Karma would have bit you in the ass ten fold had ya not done the right thing I bet!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Ashford has one of my favorite watches on a killer sale: the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434 which retails for $695 for a measly $138. If I didn't already have one and if I hadn't already bought one on a rubber strap for my son, I would buy another. Here is the link: Victorinox Swiss Army Classic 241434 Men's Watch , watches​


Have one as well, wearing it today. Killer deal. Gets the most comments of all my watches.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

AllThingsWatches said:


> It's a horrible replica
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my first thought as well


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> Not a deal, exactly, but I had to share this story with someone.
> Met my buddy for lunch, he works for a PE Firm, went to use the restroom, this was sitting on the sink.
> 
> 
> ...


You are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Replica or not he did the right thing. He is a better man than many who would have pocketed it without a second thought.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

First purchase arrived. Nice looking watch for the price. It only weighs 90 grams. Should get a couple more tomorrow.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

For those that like smaller watches, here is a 34mm Hamilton auto with bracelet for $269. If you haven't used the Amex promo yet, that would make it $219.

Hamilton Jazzmaster H32325135 Women's Watch , watches


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Amazon internet stalked me by presenting an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $694.08.
Sold by Lux Time and fulfilled by Amazon. Looks like there is 1 left in stock. (Silver dial-on bracelet)


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Has anyone got shipping confirmation from Deep Blue yet? Ordered on Sunday and got nothing.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Ashford has the Edox Hydro-Sub quartz grey dial on bracelet for $219. Search for '53200-3NGM-GIN' to locate the item directly.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Has anyone got shipping confirmation from Deep Blue yet? Ordered on Sunday and got nothing.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


I ordered on Saturday, and missed the FedEx guy today. I'm sure they received a huge number of orders this weekend and are likely working through them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> I ordered on Saturday, and missed the FedEx guy today. I'm sure they received a huge number of orders this weekend and are likely working through them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Signature required?

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Has anyone got shipping confirmation from Deep Blue yet? Ordered on Sunday and got nothing.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Honestly don't be surprised if your shipment arrives BEFORE you even get the shipping information.

I've had that happen before.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Jomashop has 2 Fortis pilot watches at a pretty reasonable $595. "SDFORT200" is the coupon code the knocks $200 off.

http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-704-21-18-m.html

http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-704-21-11-m.html



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

RyanD said:


> First purchase arrived. Nice looking watch for the price. It only weighs 90 grams. Should get a couple more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 10062514


Sweet pickup.If the blue version was still available at the Ashford price I'd snap one up instead of waffling over the black dial version.

Edit: just checked and the blue version is available now. This is going to be a test of my resolve!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Jomashop has 2 Fortis pilot watches at a pretty reasonable $595. "SDFORT200" is the coupon code the knocks $200 off.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-704-21-18-m.html
> 
> ...


The "Pro-Version" looks really nice...had I not pulled the trigger on that Evine Oris deal (Crossing my fingers for the shipping info)...I'd be snagging this.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

RyanD said:


> First purchase arrived. Nice looking watch for the price. It only weighs 90 grams. Should get a couple more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 10062514


Awesome, I was on the fence about this one and chickened out. Looks like a good score!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

RBLAINE said:


> Amazon internet stalked me by presenting an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $694.08.
> Sold by Lux Time and fulfilled by Amazon. Looks like there is 1 left in stock. (Silver dial-on bracelet)


I think that might be the one that was returned by one of the members here


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

How good of a deal is the Eterna 1948 Legacy for $499 at Jomashop?

Nice looking watch. I'm a sucker for grey dials (they have other colours available at this price), that style of indices, and I'm attracted to the history of Eterna. Jomashop states the retail price to be $4,100 but I suspect they never sell for anything near that.

This is the deal that has been eating at me for the last couple of days, but if this isn't that rare a deal I'll pass on it for now.


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Amazon internet stalked me by presenting an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $694.08.
> Sold by Lux Time and fulfilled by Amazon. Looks like there is 1 left in stock. (Silver dial-on bracelet)


Thanks for the heads up, I just snagged this completely out of impulse. I love the style of it (along with a lot of Alpina watches) and it seems like a really great price for it. Comes to just less than 600 after cash back from befrugal and the $40 credit for opening up Amazon's store card. Hopefully it was a good decision


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

stage12m said:


> I think that might be the one that was returned by one of the members here


Hmm, I just snatched it up. Was there a problem with it that led to the return?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Raydius said:


> Awesome, I was on the fence about this one and chickened out. Looks like a good score!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


 I received the Blue Angels watch.... it`s pretty cool... synced time via radio last night.

I looked at the blue Certina for a long while today too.Holding off,even if I did win $2000 betting on the horses yesterday


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Hmm, I just snatched it up. Was there a problem with it that led to the return?


If I remember correctly it was too large for the original buyer. Wasn't worn or sized. Nice pickup! Too big for my 7.25" wrist as well!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Hmm, I just snatched it up. Was there a problem with it that led to the return?


 They were on sale at that price on amazon 11/8. So if you want to head back in this thread like a hundred pages you might find it. I believe it was more an impulse buy and there was nothing wrong with it


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Strmwatch said:


> Karma would have bit you in the ass ten fold had ya not done the right thing I bet!


Pocket this, get hit by a beer truck while crossing Canal Street.

Karma is real. ;-)


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I signed up for eBay coupons 6 months ago after reading about them here and have yet to receive one, any advice?

thanks,

Rob



City74 said:


> I found a coupon in my inbox on eBay for 8% ebay bucks until Nov 31 at 11:59 PM. With that rebate and the Befrugal amount you get back it's about 10% back. So if anyone is on the fence about a watch this may help push ya over


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> How good of a deal is the Eterna 1948 Legacy for $499 at Jomashop?
> 
> Nice looking watch. I'm a sucker for grey dials (they have other colours available at this price), that style of indices, and I'm attracted to the history of Eterna. Jomashop states the retail price to be $4,100 but I suspect they never sell for anything near that.
> 
> This is the deal that has been eating at me for the last couple of days, but if this isn't that rare a deal I'll pass on it for now.


Thanks and don't forget GOOGLE20 takes another $20 off if you can stack. I am a gray dial lover as well so I picked one up. Funny that Joma's picture shows it without a date window. I'm pretty certain it has the date on the dial.


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> Swiss Army automatic chrono an Amazon Prime early access deal right now for $400


I paid the extra $6 for 1 day shipping. Slapped a NATO on this baby and I'm pretty stoked about my purchase. With bracelet, it felt so heavy and bulky I wasn't sure I would keep it. I was a little disappointed because I didn't realize it was a small second dial (subdial on the left).

One more thing (total noob question): Anybody know what the other 2 subdials (top and bottom) mean and how they operate? I've turned the crown and chrono bumpers but doesn't seem to do anything to the subdials. When the chrono (big red hand) runs for over 1 minute the top one starts advancing...If anyone knows or knows where I can go to figure this out I'd appreciate it. Someday I'm sure I will laugh at the absurdity of buying a watch without fully understanding all the functionality, but right now I feel a bit stupid. This is my first chronograph.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

jon_huskisson said:


> How good of a deal is the Eterna 1948 Legacy for $499 at Jomashop?


If I remember, the black dialed one was $549 over the summer.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

mmarc77 said:


> Thanks and don't forget GOOGLE20 takes another $20 off if you can stack. I am a gray dial lover as well so I picked one up. Funny that Joma's picture shows it without a date window. I'm pretty certain it has the date on the dial.


I did wonder about the date window. The 2nd picture shows it. Struggling to find much info on this model. Looks like mostly polished finish?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I paid the extra $6 for 1 day shipping. Slapped a NATO on this baby and I'm pretty stoked about my purchase. With bracelet, it felt so heavy and bulky I wasn't sure I would keep it. I was a little disappointed because I didn't realize it was a small second dial (subdial on the left).
> 
> One more thing (total noob question): Anybody know what the other 2 subdials (top and bottom) mean and how they operate? I've turned the crown and chrono bumpers but doesn't seem to do anything to the subdials. When the chrono (big red hand) runs for over 1 minute the top one starts advancing...If anyone knows or knows where I can go to figure this out I'd appreciate it. Someday I'm sure I will laugh at the absurdity of buying a watch without fully understanding all the functionality, but right now I feel a bit stupid. This is my first chronograph.


Looks like the center seconds is the chrono seconds and two of the subdials are minutes and hours, where the third is running seconds. Just a SWAG on my part.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Fatherof2MasterofNone said:


> I paid the extra $6 for 1 day shipping. Slapped a NATO on this baby and I'm pretty stoked about my purchase. With bracelet, it felt so heavy and bulky I wasn't sure I would keep it. I was a little disappointed because I didn't realize it was a small second dial (subdial on the left).
> 
> One more thing (total noob question): Anybody know what the other 2 subdials (top and bottom) mean and how they operate? I've turned the crown and chrono bumpers but doesn't seem to do anything to the subdials. When the chrono (big red hand) runs for over 1 minute the top one starts advancing...If anyone knows or knows where I can go to figure this out I'd appreciate it. Someday I'm sure I will laugh at the absurdity of buying a watch without fully understanding all the functionality, but right now I feel a bit stupid. This is my first chronograph.


Nice pickup! The big red hand is the chronograph seconds. The top dial is the minutes (that's why it advances every minute) and the bottom dial is the hours. The running seconds on the left side is used for the regular watch hands. Check ANY manual for a watch containing the 7750 movement and you'll get more details.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

AllThingsWatches said:


> It's a horrible replica
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies for being off topic, but that IWC fake reminded me of the best fake Rolex engraving ever...:










The best watches are made in Gelena ****inerand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

jon_huskisson said:


> I did wonder about the date window. The 2nd picture shows it. Struggling to find much info on this model. Looks like mostly polished finish?


I couldn't figure out how to use the google20 code and the $200 discount code but the next best price is $654 from an Ebay seller. It does look mostly polished (lugs might be brushed but I can't ell from photos) and definitely has the date window. I have had good success with Eterna watches and this one at 41.5mm with gray dial and stainless band is a good value for me. Thanks again!


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> Amazon internet stalked me by presenting an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $694.08.
> Sold by Lux Time and fulfilled by Amazon. Looks like there is 1 left in stock. (Silver dial-on bracelet)


If it's not gone already, it will be soon. Excellent deal on a quality, lovely watch---I enjoy mine to the point where it's rarely in the case--gets heavy rotation. Wears a bit big, but comfy, quality bracelet.

Might not see that price for a while either. If it's not your 'cup of tea' and won't spoil Christmas for the family, might be worth considering. Besides, Amazon's so good on returns if it does turn out to be an abused, oft returned orphan watch, you can almost buy the kids a couple Apple watches, ar, ar...


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Picked this up at tj maxx today. They only had one though.

There were quite a few citizen, seiko, and bulova watches. I'm heading to the other stores in town tomorrow I think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> Picked this up at tj maxx today. They only had one though.
> 
> There were quite a few citizen, seiko, and bulova watches. I'm heading to the other stores in town tomorrow I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They had that one at my nearest TJMaxx too! I think a nice black leather strap would really set it off. Didn't pick it up but it is a sharp watch for the $130 they were asking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> Amazon internet stalked me by presenting an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $694.08.
> Sold by Lux Time and fulfilled by Amazon. Looks like there is 1 left in stock. (Silver dial-on bracelet)


I see it for 852.xx from Lux Time... my Amazon navigation hasn't always been the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> Signature required?
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


I'm in Canadia, duties and taxes. 17$.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys,
On the same line with the Eterna legacy posted a couple pages back,
What do you guys think of the one below? Love grey dual watch and this one has the blue hand. Anyone can comment on this watch? How legible it is, etc.? There's an eBay seller asking for the same price but with the current 8% eBay bucks and 1.6% be frugal, it'll bring the cost down to under $500.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> I ordered on Saturday, and missed the FedEx guy today. I'm sure they received a huge number of orders this weekend and are likely working through them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine came through in like 48 hours. I was amazed, because I don't recall Ariella sending me a email confirmation. I phoned it in at the end of the working day too. First Air Blue I've ordered----it's for my son--- the fighter jet "Air Blue' logo isn't as 'over the top' on the Bravo stainless steel non 'Cockpit' model as it is on too many of the other models IMO. LIke holy Vostok, Batman..... Glad I got the stainless steel bracelet on sale--PVD scares me lIke nails scratching an old blackboard, leaving marks. Besides the distressed leather, non riveted ditressed lamb leather standard strap is so good, I'm putting it on my big 46mm Hamilton Pilot auto. Hamilton and their straps/bracelets--so close but so far...

But gave em grief again, about putting modern fighter jets on WW II era style pilot watches, telling them to put a proper propeller plane on there. All in good fun--I love giving Brooklynites some "Bronx Cheer'.

I mean if Doc can put a dog on watches, if Kia can sell $70,000 Kias with a doggy model name "K9', and Squale can put cartoon whale sharks on otherwise beautiful watches, and they're making tons of $$$ whatta I know? While a few micro brands have bit the dust, DB and AB's had a good year. Expecting some more killer deals before Xmas from them. My favorite price point models have the Citizen Miyota 9015 movement rather than the Seiko Nh's.

How the hell they keep getting ETA movements for the top shelf stuff outta those pinchy Swatch guys, they would not tell me.....


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> I see it for 852.xx from Lux Time... my Amazon navigation hasn't always been the best.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was only one available and I happened to be in the right place at the right time. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I guess if you hang around this thread long enough-- you are bound to get screwed by the dirty online retailers who renege on their "doorbusters" I'm disgusted to report EVINE cancelled 4 out of my 7 orders. All of my Omega's got cancelled- as well as an Oris, and a Baume & Mercier. I just thought I should let the thread know beware of EVINE. All together it was about 10k worth of watches they screwed me on-- Probably the worse part is I let so many other deals go over the weekend that I would have been chasing had I not wasted all my time and money at EVINE. I really believe it's a second rate company... and I will never shop there again. Also, I'm sending back the 3 items they did ship-- the one's they must have made "enough" money on. It really is false and deceptive advertising-- but not much anyone can do about it.

*Order date:* 11/27/2016 *Order #:* 116816189 *Total:* $0.00 *Order Details*


*Items in order:**Status:*



[*=left]629-011 - Baume & Mercier Men's Capeland Swiss Made ...*Cancelled* 
11/29/2016
*Items in order:**Status:*



[*=left]637-952 - Omega Men's Seamaster 300 Swiss Automatic ...*Cancelled* 
11/29/2016
[*=left]*Items in order:**Status:*



[*=left]637-951 - Omega Men's Planet Ocean Swiss Automatic S...*Cancelled* 
11/29/2016
*Items in order:**Status:*



[*=left]637-952 - Omega Men's Seamaster 300 Swiss Automatic ...*Cancelled* 
11/26/2016
[*=left]*tems in order:**Status:*



[*=left]637-608 - Oris Men's 'Aquis Date' Swiss Made Auto St...*Cancelled* 
11/29/2016
*Items in order:**Status:*



[*=left]638-438 - Vostok-Europe 47mm Almaz Limited Edition Q...*Shipped* 
11/26/2016
[*=left]*Items in order:**Status:*



[*=left]639-845 - Eterna Men's 'Heritage Pulsometer' Swiss M...*Shipped* 
11/29/2016
[*=left]*Items in order:**Status:*



[*=left]642-961 - Glycine 42mmCombat SubSwiss MadeAutomaticS...*Shipped* 
11/29/2016​


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

taike said:


> Just got my cancellation email for that one as well.


I didn't get a notice but when I checked my order just now it said "cancelled 11/29/16" ? I thought it was too good to be true...

I also bought mine when it read "almost sold out" an d the "Silvertone and black" option was not sold out. Thanks a lot evine... Praying My BF deal from Ashford goes through.

Edit: Ashford sent me a shipping notice yesterday. Forgot to check my email ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

OfficerCamp said:


> Jomashop has 2 Fortis pilot watches at a pretty reasonable $595. "SDFORT200" is the coupon code the knocks $200 off.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-704-21-18-m.html
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-704-21-11-m.html


Damn shame this does't work on the Cockpit Two models!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

RBLAINE said:


> Amazon internet stalked me by presenting an Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for $694.08.
> Sold by Lux Time and fulfilled by Amazon. Looks like there is 1 left in stock. (Silver dial-on bracelet)


That's my return . Hope it made someone happy as I'm sure it sold by now (I haven't read through all of the new posts yet).


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I ordered four watches from Evine and have yet to receive a shipping notice for any of them but I checked the status of the orders on their site and three have shipped and the fourth shows as "in process". All of the four I purchased showed in stock but almost gone, none showed a sold out status. That really sucks that they "oversell" their items and as you stated, ties up your funds and your mind, thinking you have already spent thousands of dollars. Were most of the canceled orders on items that showed out of stock but they still let you place an order?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> I guess if you hang around this thread long enough-- you are bound to get screwed by the dirty online retailers who renege on their "doorbusters" I'm disgusted to report EVINE cancelled 4 out of my 7 orders. All of my Omega's got cancelled- as well as an Oris, and a Baume & Mercier. I just thought I should let the thread know beware of EVINE. All together it was about 10k worth of watches they screwed me on-- Probably the worse part is I let so many other deals go over the weekend that I would have been chasing had I not wasted all my time and money at EVINE. I really believe it's a second rate company... and I will never shop there again. Also, I'm sending back the 3 items they did ship-- the one's they must have made "enough" money on. It really is false and deceptive advertising-- but not much anyone can do about it.


I purchased an Oris when both version were available, not even a "almost gone" banner, and it was still canceled! I'm disgusted with them.. still haven't heard about my Glycine.
I'll just save the money towards the Sinn I really wanted anyway.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

stage12m said:


> I think that might be the one that was returned by one of the members here


Pretty sure that could be the one I returned. My CC company filed the dispute yesterday with me on the phone, amazon sent me an email today after asking me not to contact them again and giving me an extremely hard time saying they have the item and are processing my return. They had claimed I sent them an empty box when I had proof I did not. Amazon has been great to me in the past and it would be hard not to shop through them in the future but this was downright shady on their part. I'm glad the watch was found though and nobody got stuck with the bill.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

mmarc77 said:


> I ordered four watches from Evine and have yet to receive a shipping notice for any of them but I checked the status of the orders on their site and three have shipped and the fourth shows as "in process". All of the four I purchased showed in stock but almost gone, none showed a sold out status. That really sucks that they "oversell" their items and as you stated, ties up your funds and your mind thinking you have already spent thousands of dollars. Were most of the canceled orders on items that showed out of stock but they still let you place an order?


I ordered the 36mm aquis, and honestly forgot about it until reading about all the cancellations. Checked my email, nothing. Logged in to check the status of my order and shipped today. - To be completely honest, I'm not 100% sure I'll keep it. If I don't, I'll be sure to check back here to see if anyone wants it. (No profiteering, of course).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I got a phone call from Evine about the 36mm oris too. Thought it would be nice for my gf for xmas. They said it was sold out but wanted to give me $50 credit. I said there was another watch I would have bought but the 20% off is expired now. They said they would honor the 20% if I called back in. I was bummed but figured I'd look at the other watch I liked again. Got home and the other watch doubled in price so the 20% won't help much lol. Did you guys all get $50 credit as well?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

well, at least it seems like they are cancelling because of their ridiculous inventory system and not because they don´t honor sweet prices. That being said, I am awaiting my cancellation any minute now...



kirkryanm said:


> I ordered the 36mm aquis, and honestly forgot about it until reading about all the cancellations. Checked my email, nothing. Logged in to check the status of my order and shipped today. - To be completely honest, I'm not 100% sure I'll keep it. If I don't, I'll be sure to check back here to see if anyone wants it. (No profiteering, of course).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Think there's any chance the JR white dial terrascope on strap will come back on Ashford? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

heavyjumbo said:


> Ordered Wednesday night and shipped today from Ashford!


Hey heavyjumbo...Did you receive your Jeanrichard yet? Any chance you have some real-world, on-wrist, photos???

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> I guess if you hang around this thread long enough-- you are bound to get screwed by the dirty online retailers who renege on their "doorbusters" I'm disgusted to report EVINE cancelled 4 out of my 7 orders. All of my Omega's got cancelled- as well as an Oris, and a Baume & Mercier. I just thought I should let the thread know beware of EVINE. All together it was about 10k worth of watches they screwed me on-- Probably the worse part is I let so many other deals go over the weekend that I would have been chasing had I not wasted all my time and money at EVINE. I really believe it's a second rate company... and I will never shop there again. Also, I'm sending back the 3 items they did ship-- the one's they must have made "enough" money on. It really is false and deceptive advertising-- but not much anyone can do about it.


This happened to me before with a different vendor. It was only 1 watch and it felt really awful. I can't imagine how it would be with 4 watches.
It's important to take this into consideration when a new deal from them comes up. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

When did you order the Seamaster 300? It was still available with 30 mins left in the promo period. I'm sorry your orders were cancelled


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

My 2 orders was also cancelled by Evine, one of them the Omega Seamaster 300. Pathetic.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine were all in stock, and remained in stock long after I bought them. I even called in to verify with their crappy service reps who obviously don't know anything-- even when walked thru possible scenarios-- I guess I saved a ton of money though!! The one I really wanted was the Baume & Mercier world timer-- it was a good deal and a real neat watch. Im in the middle of ripping them apart on social media.... it's kind of funny. I'm not expecting much sympathy for not getting a "luxury item"-- lol If Evine can't handle the heat-- they need to stay out of the BF fire.

I could see an excuse of an oversell here or there and am sympathetic to that -- but come one--- 4 out of 7 -- and all the expensive-- nice versions. It is complete BS. They are completely dishonest. What's even better- I haven't even heard a word from them-- I just was online looking and saw all the cancellations!!



mmarc77 said:


> I ordered four watches from Evine and have yet to receive a shipping notice for any of them but I checked the status of the orders on their site and three have shipped and the fourth shows as "in process". All of the four I purchased showed in stock but almost gone, none showed a sold out status. That really sucks that they "oversell" their items and as you stated, ties up your funds and your mind, thinking you have already spent thousands of dollars. Were most of the canceled orders on items that showed out of stock but they still let you place an order?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm almost certain evine cancelled the luxury watches with too good to be true deals like all of the Omegas due to pricing errors and not inventory. I wanted to buy the Seamaster Chronograph ETNZ which was listed at $3,300 (which is absurdly low) but I couldn't get the 20% off code to work. I checked the item the next day to get the item number to call in and what do you know, it bumped up to over $6,000.

Looks like they made some pricing errors and are blaming inventory levels. Easy cop out, shady practice.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I ordered it in the morning-- like 2AM or something -- way way early.



Boding said:


> When did you order the Seamaster 300? It was still available with 30 mins left in the promo period. I'm sorry your orders were cancelled


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

When did you guys get your notices? I received no call or email or a refund for that matter. Just states cancelled on their website.

There was another watch i was eyeballing but chose the oris instead. This one's from Ashford. I went ahead and bought it today. Got it for $269. I entered a coupon code but it said not applicable on sale items ?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Bulova Men's 96B230 Military Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown WatchUSD 92.89
From amazon







Lowest prices, left 68pcs, i just ordered it...


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

with befrugal 8.5% cash back, 92.89 -> 84.99


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> So nice! That thing's just beggin' for a canvas strap!
> 
> View attachment 10055170


Thanks! I like that one.. good color combo.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I completely agree with you, no excuse and terrible business way to run a business. Sad thing is, they had a chance to create a great impression on a large watch buying group and they blew it.



patrolmi said:


> Mine were all in stock, and remained in stock long after I bought them. I even called in to verify with their crappy service reps who obviously don't know anything-- even when walked thru possible scenarios-- I guess I saved a ton of money though!! The one I really wanted was the Baume & Mercier world timer-- it was a good deal and a real neat watch. Im in the middle of ripping them apart on social media.... it's kind of funny. I'm not expecting much sympathy for not getting a "luxury item"-- lol If Evine can't handle the heat-- they need to stay out of the BF fire.
> 
> I could see an excuse of an oversell here or there and am sympathetic to that -- but come one--- 4 out of 7 -- and all the expensive-- nice versions. It is complete BS. They are completely dishonest. What's even better- I haven't even heard a word from them-- I just was online looking and saw all the cancellations!!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Amazon UK have just put the Bulova Moon watch back down to £275 which is the best price in the UK at the moment.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BWO0NG8/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_1_w


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Lancman said:


> Amazon UK have just put the Bulova Moon watch back down to £275 which is the best price in the UK at the moment.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01BWO0NG8/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_1_w


Oh s___ that's a very, very tempting price...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

And only £15 more with the bracelet.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Bulova Men's Moon Watch Apollo 15 1971 Replica with Exclusive High Frequency Quartz Movement, Black Dial Chronograph Display and Black Leather Strap 96B251Amazon 
USD 308, with befrugal 8.5% -> 281.82


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

janusspiritius said:


> well, i live in Turkey. it's totally up to you, if you feel like you're gambling, don't play that game with 600 bucks, even if it's a great deal. i was one of the unlucky ones here and the cs solved my problem pretty fast.


After customs it will be too bigger risk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

EDIT: already sorted, someone here will enjoy a nice new strap or smth 

hey guys. i want to start a befrugal account (i kno, a bit late)...
i think there is a 15 usd referal, so if anyone wants to send me an invitation, you are free to go, just PM me and get those 15 dollars


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

achernob said:


> Apologies for being off topic, but that IWC fake reminded me of the best fake Rolex engraving ever...:
> 
> The best watches are made in Gelena ****inerand


I would if she gave me that watch


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

OfficerCamp said:


> They had that one at my nearest TJMaxx too! I think a nice black leather strap would really set it off. Didn't pick it up but it is a sharp watch for the $130 they were asking.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish we got deals like that here in Australia.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

buldogge said:


> Hey heavyjumbo...Did you receive your Jeanrichard yet? Any chance you have some real-world, on-wrist, photos???
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


 Arrives today - I will do my best to take some photos and post ASAP


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> No idea about a short JR strap, but I think a gasgasbones nylon strap would look awesome.


I plan to check out some options, really like the original rubber though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

Glycine from ToM. Really impressed with the quality of this brand, now looking for a combat 7 vintage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

*** NOT A DEAL ***



mmarc77 said:


> I completely agree with you, no excuse and terrible business way to run a business. Sad thing is, *they had a chance to create a great impression on a large watch buying group and they blew it*.


Feeling really sorry for all the Evine "customers" having their orders cancelled. Completely agree with the statement above. Evine have clearly made an error - be it in terms of pricing or in terms of inventory management - but the way they've chosen to deal with it leaves a lot to be desired. It sounds like Evine could learn a thing or two from one of our Australian book retailers, Booktopia. For those with enough time, check out this post and the ensuing comments. For the rest of you, the TL;DR version is that Booktopia made a massive pricing error on one of the illustrated Harry Potter books. It was immediately pounced on by at least 490+ buyers and instead of cancelling everyone's orders, Booktopia not only promised to fulfil each and every order, but they even poked a little fun at the situation by blaming the mistake on "He Who Cannot Be Named". These guys had every opportunity to screw things up for hundreds of customers, but instead delivered a masterclass in exceptional customer service.

For those of you who missed out on your deals courtesy of Evine, I hope some awesome deals are headed your way very soon!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

The Watchery has a store display Oris Big Crown ProPilot Date 41mm for *$531* after $40 coupon (GIFT40) and 10% BeFrugal cash.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=346534










Gunmetal dial is also available for the same price:

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=346533


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mechanicalworld90 said:


> Pretty sure that could be the one I returned. My CC company filed the dispute yesterday with me on the phone, amazon sent me an email today after asking me not to contact them again and giving me an extremely hard time saying they have the item and are processing my return. They had claimed I sent them an empty box when I had proof I did not. Amazon has been great to me in the past and it would be hard not to shop through them in the future but this was downright shady on their part. I'm glad the watch was found though and nobody got stuck with the bill.


Ehoa. Glad they found your watch and the ordeal is over.

But how did they go from an empty box to finding the watch?


----------



## cryptguard (Feb 9, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Totoro66 posted this deal on a Relic by Fossil Mason ZR77262 back in October 2014 for $40. The deal is still available on eBay, and I just pulled the trigger on it. The Mason features a hackable auto movement, open heart blue dial, exhibition case back, solid link bracelet with solid end-links, and a ss 40mm cushion case.
> View attachment 10062298


Nice watch. What a shame it costs as much to post to Aus as it does to buy. Not an unfamiliar story...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mmarc77 said:


> I completely agree with you, no excuse and terrible business way to run a business. Sad thing is, they had a chance to create a great impression on a large watch buying group and they blew it.


The impression being that they sell expensive watches for cheap?

The reality is this large watch buying group will still be there the next time they have a "blowout sale". See WOW, The Watchery, watchzon, and Jomashop for reference.

I hate that this is how these businesses are choosing to operate. BUT we as WIS have yet to show that we will temper our addiction because of it.

I didn't buy any BF watches this year but last year i had a couple of cancellations due to Inventory levels.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> Think there's any chance the JR white dial terrascope on strap will come back on Ashford?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Damn, I really hope so. Spoke with Ashford last night and they said to keep checking on restocking. They would not take a future order at the sale price from me.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a reminder that Maranez still has their 20% off going. I noticed they released a new SS Layan model that looks great for $239 after the discount.



















Model: Maranez Layan
Movement: Seiko NH35 automatic 
Case: 43mm wide excluding the crown - lug tip to lug tip 53mm - height 14mm - weight on rubber strap 135g
Case material: 316L stainless steel
Case back: Screw down stainless steel with individual serial number 
Crown: Screw down stainelss steel 8mm with 3 gaskets
Crystal: Sapphire (single domed), inner AR coating
Dial: Sunray Sandwich with SuperLuminova light orange
Water-resistance: 300m/1000ft 
Strap: 24mm - 2 different straps - leather and rubber 
Buckle: 316L stainless steel - brushed on all leather straps - on the rubber straps it is according to the case finish

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> The Watchery has a store display Oris Big Crown ProPilot Date 41mm for *$531* after $40 coupon (GIFT40) and 10% BeFrugal cash.
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=346534
> 
> ...


Sold out already.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

andruha said:


> Sold out already.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Hope someone here got them!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

G550 said:


> I plan to check out some options, really like the original rubber though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure if this is the case, but some rubber straps are meant to be cut to size them.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WorldofWatches has a store display Oris Big Crown ProPilot Day/Date 45mm on bracelet for *$582* after 20% off coupon (WATCHWED) and 11.3% Befrugal cashback:

Men's Big Crown ProPilot Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> Bulova Men's 96B230 Military Analog Display Japanese Quartz Brown WatchUSD 92.89
> From amazon
> View attachment 10063602
> 
> Lowest prices, left 68pcs, i just ordered it...


Great price, great watch!

Here's the link:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00TQHECP2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AA4U3BI3F2GLF

Same reputable vendor as the A-15 LE and fulfilled by Amazon so this is a worry-free deal.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> Feeling really sorry for all the Evine "customers" having their orders cancelled. Completely agree with the statement above. Evine have clearly made an error - be it in terms of pricing or in terms of inventory management - but the way they've chosen to deal with it leaves a lot to be desired. It sounds like Evine could learn a thing or two from one of our Australian book retailers, Booktopia. For those with enough time, check out this post and the ensuing comments. For the rest of you, the TL;DR version is that Booktopia made a massive pricing error on one of the illustrated Harry Potter books. It was immediately pounced on by at least 490+ buyers and instead of cancelling everyone's orders, Booktopia not only promised to fulfil each and every order, but they even poked a little fun at the situation by blaming the mistake on "He Who Cannot Be Named". These guys had every opportunity to screw things up for hundreds of customers, but instead delivered a masterclass in exceptional customer service.


This is quite a bit different situation. Booktopia could have given away 500 copies of one of those illustrated editions for free, and it would have cost them well under $10,000. Here we have a situation where Evine could have been losing as much as ten times that much in much fewer orders. They are not a watch retailer, so quite different from Booktopia in terms of PR who only focuses on selling in one product area. If I were Evine, why would I care if I pissed off some people who have no intention of being my customer if I don't offer deals I can't afford, especially when you know some of those people with big watch orders are just planning on flipping for money? And look at patrolmi's order. 7 watches? You get many people getting greedy with big orders like that, of course if you are Evine you are going to choose not to fulfill them all if you made big pricing mistakes.

So we can certainly feel disappointed if an order got cancelled, but as valuewatchguy pointed out, WUS people may soon forget and still buy from them in the future. After all, remember the number of vendors who were overselling on KonTiki orders and cancelling? People are still buying from those vendors.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WorldofWatches has a store display Oris Big Crown Oskar Bider 42mm Automatic Chronograph (ref. 01 774 7567 4084-Set LS) for *$880* after 20% off coupon (WATCHWED) and 11.3% Befrugal cashback:

Men's LE Big Crown Oskar Bider Auto Chrono Brown Leather Black Dial | World of Watches


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

G550 said:


> Glycine from ToM. Really impressed with the quality of this brand, now looking for a combat 7 vintage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glycine makes great watches, especially for the money. They are very unique and very artistic, in my opinion.

I've been a proud Glycine owner for many years now. My preferences and tastes have been all over the board. For example, I'm on a G-Shock rampage right now with no signs of stopping. I have no idea where it came from, but it's on, and it's on strong.

Through all the ebbs and tides, I've always owned at least one Glycine. I currently own four if you count my 100th anniversary pocket watch. I love them and know that anyone who thinks they are not substantial, quality watches doesn't really know what they're talking about. They may not like the style, but any WIS will admit they are cool for the right person.

Be proud of your Glycine.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Potential Christmas gift here; WorldofWatches has a store display Alpina Comtesse Mother of Pearl 34mm Automatic (no box or papers) for *$326 *after 20% off coupon (WATCHWED) and 11.3% Befrugal cashback:

Women's Comtesse Automatic Grey Genuine Leather MOP Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## Delll (Nov 15, 2016)

Pro tip to non-US Black Friday shoppers: you probably don't have to pay extra charges the delivery company tries to force on you for getting customs clearance.

I have a delivery coming from Ashford and got a text message from UPS telling me I have to pay them for them to get it through customs, or pay even more so I can handle the clearance myself (under 5% of the value, but sometimes it's about principles). I sent them an email asking about the delivery's billing option (which, by their term of carriage 5.2, describes which charges I have to pay). They called me back later and the conversation went something like this (abridged, embellished and badly translated):
Me: So, what is the billing option as described by your terms?
UPS: DAP
Me: DAP is not a billing option. (It's an Incoterms commercial term (In a strict sense it might be considered a billing option, but AFAIK it absolutely doesn't mean that I have to pay any UPS fees especially if I choose to clear it through customs myself))
UPS: Well, it says DAP here.
Me: Ok, I presume it says DAP [my home].
UPS: Yes.
Me: Ok, then I am only liable for duties and VAT.
UPS: I guess it might be DAP [airport/customs]. (Fair enough, the package is still in a completely different country. But as far as I understand, a DAP home delivery can't be delivered at the airport...)
Me: M8, you don't know UPS terms and you don't even know the terms of this delivery...
UPS: Ok, this time we can release it to customs for free. [If that truly was the more expensive option, would they not offer to clear it through customs for free and I pay duties+VAT?]


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Haven't seen this posted yet but Joma has the gorgeous srp701 for a little under $155. "AD10" knocks another ten off. 
I'm thinking of it as a cocktail time on a dime. 








http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-srp701.html


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Last one from me this morning, I need to do some work. WorldofWatches has pre-owned silver dial and store display black dial Alpina 130 Heritage Pilot Chronographs (no box or papers) for $852 after 20% off coupon (WATCHWED) and 11.3% Befrugal cashback:

Silver dial: Men's Pre-Owned Pilot Heritage Auto Chrono Dark Brown Leather SS | World of Watches

Black dial: Men's Pilot Heritage Auto Chrono Black Genuine Leather and Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> This is quite a bit different situation. Booktopia could have given away 500 copies of one of those illustrated editions for free, and it would have cost them well under $10,000. Here we have a situation where Evine could have been losing as much as ten times that much in much fewer orders. They are not a watch retailer, so quite different from Booktopia in terms of PR who only focuses on selling in one product area. If I were Evine, why would I care if I pissed off some people who have no intention of being my customer if I don't offer deals I can't afford, especially when you know some of those people with big watch orders are just planning on flipping for money?


I totally agree that the prospective cost for Evine in fulfilling all those problem orders would be significantly greater and I wasn't suggesting that they should submit to financial ruin by sending out everyone's orders.

My point was simply that - just like Booktopia - vendors need to own their mistake(s) and not hide behind some BS excuse. If it was a pricing/inventory error, then acknowledge it honestly, offer a simple apology and if possible, maybe offer some sort of good will gesture (e.g. $ / % off next order).

Mistakes will happen, but it's how the vendor responds to those mistakes that determines whether or not they end up delivering an exceptional customer experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> I totally agree that the prospective cost for Evine in fulfilling all those problem orders would be significantly greater and I wasn't suggesting that they should put submit to financial ruin by sending out everyone's orders.
> 
> My point was simply that - just like Booktopia - vendors need to own their mistake(s) and not hide behind some BS excuse. If it was a pricing/inventory error, then acknowledge it honestly, offer a simple apology and if possible, maybe offer some sort of good will gesture (e.g. $ / % off next order).
> 
> ...


I totally agree retailer should own their mistakes and it should cost them something, so next time they check it twice, hire better software developer or invest in better inventory system. I waisted my time registering, entering my CC and so on. Now I will waist a little more and put couple of one star ratings for evine, so it costs evine at least their ratings. There are too many people that got cancellations and it looks to me like a way of doing business rather than a mistake.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

That is a fantastic deal on the Fortis Cockpit One on bracelet. I have a Cockpit Two and it has become one of my favorites in the collection. I got the leather strap one, but I am tempted to buy the One so I can swap the bracelet.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

mmarc77 said:


> I ordered four watches from Evine and have yet to receive a shipping notice for any of them but I checked the status of the orders on their site and three have shipped and the fourth shows as "in process". All of the four I purchased showed in stock but almost gone, none showed a sold out status. That really sucks that they "oversell" their items and as you stated, ties up your funds and your mind, thinking you have already spent thousands of dollars. Were most of the canceled orders on items that showed out of stock but they still let you place an order?


I'm sorry to hear this. I've ordered many things from evine before without a problem. BF/CM is often a roll of the dice, looks like you got snake eyes. Don't worry - there will be other deals. Sales on BF/CM sucked so I expect bigger sales soon.


----------



## Jude1995 (Nov 28, 2016)

Agree - that is an awesome looking watch.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Has anyone seen deals on Russian watches for the holidays? I don't see anything on Meranom or Christipolcity but I would think a good part of their business is from the North America so they would want to get a piece of the holiday spend.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

westNE said:


> Has anyone seen deals on Russian watches for the holidays? I don't see anything on Meranom or Christipolcity but I would think a good part of their business is from the North America so they would want to get a piece of the holiday spend.


In Russia, Friday Blacks you.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

*NOT A DEAL-- definitely no deal here*

*EVINE THE TERRIBLE* UPDATE

Here is the funny email I got- after inquiring into what happened to all my cancelled orders. I heard from another member a vendor put in wrong counts and Evine said the "vendor is the one who is canceling the orders." NO I wouldn't really expect Evine to fill the orders, although doing so sure could have made an impression! They sell $600m per year (and falling)- and their stock price is at $1.64 off of a high of around $50. Kind of tells the story. There is no doubt in my mind Amazon wouldn't be letting a vendor cancel their orders- and would come up with a way to fix/minimize the damage -- Maybe they should have considered doing the Booktopia- advertising the F-Up and stating "Evine always stands behind their deals you never know how good they can be-- " - throw out these examples as what they did - and who knows!! Reality is nobody is going to feel much sympathy for me-- getting dinged on $10k in luxury watches-- but it does have some of the elements of a great story for them-- actually would have been a little better if the prices were lower- but it's pretty good. I just wouldn't bother with them again is all.. a real timewaster in the end. Took my eyes off the "real" deals! I didn't need the damn things anyways... no I wasn't going to flip. I actually liked them and thought quite a bit before trying to buy.

*Thank you for contacting Evine Customer Service! We have received your inquiry and will respond to you within 24 hours. If you are emailing to cancel an order, please know that we are not able to accept cancel requests through email due to how quickly we are processing your order.

Have a simple question about the status of your account? You can get quick, easy access to order, return and ValuePay information anytime, anywhere at www.evine.com/myaccount. 

Your Customer Service Team

Further update 11/30 late morning.

*I received a phone call from a highly skilled apologizer from the "Offices of Executive Management" at Evine the Terrible. Apparently my initial barrage of negative social media has caught their attention. The apologizer offered me some credit and to allow me to use the 20off coupon again for a watch of my choice. She indicated she was aware of my social media "situation" and certainly felt I had the right to complain and apologized profusely. Her excuse was perhaps a little different than what I had previously heard, and is probably the truth-- just that the prices were flat out wrong. The truth shall set ye free. A little more background-- I have purchased from Evine the Terrible in the past- so I wasn't just a one off bargain hunter- but I wouldn't call myself a regular shopper there. Evine the Terrible rarely has good prices... let face it- they are a low grade me too QVC-HSN. I did have 3 orders that shipped so they did want to see me "keep" those but she offered to send out call tags and refund everything without any hassle on my part.

I would say Evine has taken a very conservative stance on this problem. Social media scares the hell out of places like "Offices of Executive Management" - as one good ....-storm hitting the web can be enough to do some serious executive damage- often times out of nowhere. Not wrapping ones head around an issue fast enough, and keeping the bandwidth up high enough to be able to manage the optics while circling back around and sharpening the pencil to create a win win situation to have the net net show some green color being filled in, all while eating ones own dogfood-- what I mean is at the end of the day you can put lipstick on this pig, face the headwinds (the perfect storm so to speak) and still be shown the door. I amused myself-- gotta go to work!


----------



## ARS (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds like I'm not the only one in this boat. I just got an email from Evine that they cancelled my order for the Oris Big Crown ProPilot. I'm extremely upset and was hoping to be able to call them and try to make it right, but it sounds like they aren't that kind of company. Like others here, I am also upset that I spent my energy and budget on a sham of a company. I only had the budget for a single watch this weekend and this was the one I chose. Not good.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

UK Deal - So the Bulova Moonwatch on Amazon has gone back up from £300 to £503 unfortunately. But, hopefully if it's gone down that low once it will go back down to that again another time, these Amazon deals often zigzag between high and low prices once they've initially gone down.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Looks like Evine cancelled my orders too. This isn't an individual watch they are doing it on, it seems to be many watches. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> That is a fantastic deal on the Fortis Cockpit One on bracelet. I have a Cockpit Two and it has become one of my favorites in the collection. I got the leather strap one, but I am tempted to buy the One so I can swap the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 10066530


Where can I find a deal on this fortis? It looks fantastic!


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Not even sure what the status of my Evine order is. My bank is no longer showing the order as a "Card Authorization." However, I haven't gotten an email or call saying the order was canceled. The Evine website says "In Process."

Very frustrating. I only ordered a Combat Sub. The guys who ordered expensive watches must be REALLY annoyed.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Add me to the list of people who were screwed by evine. I had placed the Omega 300 SMP Ceramic Chrono in my basket and checked out but there was a problem with my CC. I went back the next day and the 20% discount was gone; and called customer service and said it was no problem that I could re-buy the watch for the same $2650 or whatever. When I went to rebuy the watch; it was up to $6k; I called evine, and they said they had made a mistake on the email; and they could only give me the 20% off of the 6k price; for $4800; like 80% higher than I was originally willing to pay. They screwed up big time.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Lots of sympathy for those involved in the Evine nightmare. My order sat in "processing" for days, before finally generating a shipping notice today. UPS has not received the package from the shipper yet, so I'll keep you posted.

I've always avoided using Evine in the past, and haven't been at all impressed wit this transaction, even with the possibility that I might be one of the lucky ones.

Edit: This was the Oris Big Crown Propilot day-date, the 45mm variant on strap w/ 20% off coupon.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

I ordered the Oris Big Crown Propilot Day/Date for the $520 deal. Just got my tracking # a few minutes ago so they are filling my order. Sounds like it could be a combination of overselling particular watches and flat out not wanting to honor the prices they sold at on others. I know the particular model Oris I bought showed stock until yesterday - it had even increased in price back to aprox. $1000 and was still showing stock left. It's a mystery. Happy I'm getting mine but feel for you guys that put your money on the line(even temporarily) with nothing to show for it!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Man this sucks. Received my Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical from the AShford deal and it arrived with dust under the crystal. Working out an exchange but I'm bummed that Im not able to wear it.


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

You guys are lucky. My order for the Oris Big Crown Propilot Day/Date got cancelled. I even called them to see if they could just substitute the leather strap version I ordered with the fabric strap version since they have the same retail price. Guess how that went!


----------



## ARS (Nov 19, 2016)

Just spent a half hour on the phone with Evine. I remained civil to the best of my ability while simultaneously expressing how unreasonable this whole situation is. The supervisor I spoke with informed me that all he had the power to do was offer the 20% off coupon on the current price of that or a comparable watch, plus $20 off, plus expedited shipping (which I do not care at all about). Best case scenario, this would result in me spending about $250 more for the ProPilot with the fabric strap instead of the leather (less desirable for me). I kindly asked him to escalate it to someone who could find a more equitable resolution and cordially disconnected the call. I imagine I will never hear from them again. This was going to be my first quality automatic watch purchase, so needless to say I'm feeling a little down this evening. I appreciate the sympathy of others in the same situation, but you all have my condolences as well.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

AceRimmer said:


> Not even sure what the status of my Evine order is. My bank is no longer showing the order as a "Card Authorization." However, I haven't gotten an email or call saying the order was canceled. The Evine website says "In Process."
> 
> Very frustrating. I only ordered a Combat Sub. The guys who ordered expensive watches must be REALLY annoyed.


I'm in the same boat. I was very close to cancelling my order and getting something from the ashford 20% off sale, but thought for sure those orders would be cancelled.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Jomashop has 2 Fortis pilot watches at a pretty reasonable $595. "SDFORT200" is the coupon code the knocks $200 off.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/fortis-watch-704-21-18-m.html
> 
> ...


Here's the earlier post @ninja123 The one on sale is the Cockpit One, withvgreen markers, but it still a fantastic watch.


ninja123 said:


> Where can I find a deal on this fortis? It looks fantastic!


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

As a pleasant counterpoint to all the Evine horror stories, here's an email I received from CheapestNATOStraps this morning to inform me that one of the straps I ordered from their excellent BF sale was no longer in stock and unable to be sent with my order:



> I´m very sorry, but the Two Piece NATO Strap Red, White and Navy in 20 mm is currently out of stock. Can I offer you another similar strap AND a Kvarnsjö Leather strap free of charge as a compensation? Please let me know which straps you would like?
> 
> Best regards
> Sofie


Now _that_ is customer service, ladies and gentlemen. They just made a loyal customer for life.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Sucks for all Evine customers who got their orders canceled. This smells much worse than a pricing error. I would guess since they are not a watch centered website, they had those deals to draw people in, hoping they would buy other items.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> Here's the earlier post @ninja123 The one on sale is the Cockpit One, withvgreen markers, but it still a fantastic watch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I saw a video where they did a brief comparison between the 1 and 2. The cockpit 2 stands out more Haha. I wish the code worked on the two. Regardless I might pull the trigger. Thanks!


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Honestly, I understand that people are frustrated getting orders canceled from evine. But obviously some aren´t, so it is mainly an inventory problem, same as your strap purchase here. Offering someone 20% off, plus another $20 off, plus expedited shipping doesn´t sound like a shabby offer to me at least. Giving a free strap worth a few bucks won´t really hurt them, selling a watch that sells for 8k at the cheapest grey market competitor for 2.7k probably will...



SonicBoom2 said:


> As a pleasant counterpoint to all the Evine horror stories, here's an email I received from CheapestNATOStraps this morning to inform me that one of the straps I ordered from their excellent BF sale was no longer in stock and unable to be sent with my order:
> 
> Now _that_ is customer service, ladies and gentlemen. They just made a loyal customer for life.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

With the evine ordeal, I never even got a notice. Just saw it cancelled on my order status page. I called them this am and got an apology. Nothing else as consolation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

justin86 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I was very close to cancelling my order and getting something from the ashford 20% off sale, but thought for sure those orders would be cancelled.


This is a tough one - when a good deal comes along how do you know which to jump on and which will be cancelled? In the end I don't think you can make that call in the moment. I ordered a watch from Ashford with the extra 20% off and I was certain it would get cancelled, so when one of my grail watches came up for sale the next day from a different vendor I jumped on it only to find out to my surprise that the Ashford watch shipped! But I'm not in a bad situation since I'm floating the costs right now on a credit card. I can either return or flip one of the watches to even things out. That's probably the safe thing to do if in doubt - take advantage of amazing deals, float the costs on cc, and see what actually ships, then deal with either returns or resale after the fact. If you're getting GREAT deals, then reselling the watch (if needed) should not be too much of an issue.

I did buy one watch from Evine (a Vostok-Europe bronze), but I cancelled the order without issue when I realized I had over spent. Someone reported though that this particular watch actually shipped.

Regarding deals on Russian watches - the Vostok-Eurpose watches are made in Lithuania, but with influence/collaboration with Vostok. Evil Evine had some pretty good pricing on them (and as noted above actually shipped at least one). It may be worth watching to see if their pricing comes back down again with another sale.


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody more than me that booked a srpa21 padi on amazon uk for 250 pounds?
Hope that they will get them soon !!

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## ARS (Nov 19, 2016)

I respect your point of view, but asking someone to pay 150% of the originally agreed upon purchase value for an inferior product is not the way that I've ever run a business. I never could have gotten away with this and I don't believe any retailer would be able to that had to look the customer in the eye.



Uhrman said:


> Honestly, I understand that people are frustrated getting orders canceled from evine. But obviously some aren´t, so it is mainly an inventory problem, same as your strap purchase here. Offering someone 20% off, plus another $20 off, plus expedited shipping doesn´t sound like a shabby offer to me at least. Giving a free strap worth a few bucks won´t really hurt them, selling a watch that sells for 8k at the cheapest grey market competitor for 2.7k probably will...


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> And only £15 more with the bracelet.


That's very good. I paid the equivalent of £290 and £30 postage in dollars from an American vendor on eBay. But I got import taxes too for £38. 
So it cost me a total of £358, for the bracelet version, and I thought that was a good deal. So £299+£15 for bracelet version from Amazon, is brilliant.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Just wanted to recognize Sofie at Cheapest NATO Straps for the outstanding service. I received the following email today:

Dear Ryan,

I´m very sorry, but the Kvarnsjö Leather midnight in 20 mm is currently out of stock. Can I offer you another similar strap AND a Kvarnsjö Leather strap free of charge as a compensation? Please let me know which straps you would like?

Best regards
Sofie
Cheapest NATO Straps

That's outstanding service. I e ordered from her several times but this has just solidified that doing business with her is a good move. Just wanted to give her some recognition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

catsteeth said:


> That's very good. I paid the equivalent of £290 and £30 postage in dollars from an American vendor on eBay. But I got import taxes too for £38.
> So it cost me a total of £358, for the bracelet version, and I thought that was a good deal. So £299+£15 for bracelet version from Amazon, is brilliant.


It was actually £299 including the bracelet, but they also have an offer on whereby you can buy a gift card for £100 for someone and get £5 credited to your account for free. So what you do is buy a gift card for yourself to use straight away on your purchase, giving you £5, so effectively this could have been had for only £294. But alas, it has gone back up in price now. Your experience of importing is a good example of why I'm not really into importing and prefer to buy domestically, the extra shipping that you pay and then any customs fees sometimes means that the saving isn't as big as might be hoped. But I really think we'll see this watch back at this price again, the days of it being a hard to find purchase are long gone.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just wanted to recognize Sofie at Cheapest NATO Straps for the outstanding service. I received the following email today:
> 
> Dear Ryan,
> 
> ...


Ha, I ordered the same strap. Didn't get that email yet though, hope it goes through!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

schmitza said:


> Anybody more than me that booked a srpa21 padi on amazon uk for 250 pounds?
> Hope that they will get them soon !!
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


It's a great price isn't it. Some people are still trying to sell the same watch used for £100 more than that on Ebay! I hope it comes in again soon for you.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I just this minute received my Deep Blue M1000. Instead of the nifty blue keychain there is a cleaning cloth in the box. Did anyone get a keychain with theirs ? 
I really only bought it for the keychain .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Seiko SUN019 Kinetic GMT diver for $298.60. According to Camel it is the low

https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00MCB9CJK










I have the SUN023 and 043. They are great watches.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just this minute received my Deep Blue M1000. Instead of the nifty blue keychain there is a cleaning cloth in the box. Did anyone get a keychain with theirs ?
> I really only bought it for the keychain .


Joey, I have one sitting around you can have. Just PM me your address. Pay it forward sometime!


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

ShaggyDog said:


> It's a great price isn't it. Some people are still trying to sell the same watch used for £100 more than that on Ebay! I hope it comes in again soon for you.


Yeah the price is very good ! The greysellers have them for like 350 and upwords and 250 pounds is a steal !

For that price i can sell it for the same amount if i get tiered of it ...

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

FYI for my fellow Canadians: The Amazon.ca 30% off select "fashion" items ends tonight at 11:59 pm, PT. Although there is really nothing of interest in the watch selection (at least for me) there are some good deals on watch accessories like boxes, cases, and even some Bergeon tools. I pulled the trigger on a nice, carbon-fibre look watch box from Volta.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks but the watch is going back. I ordered the Matt Orange dial. It's pictured with black hands and black outlines on the hour markers. Mine came with a black hour hand and a white minute hand and silver outlined hour markers. Those features seem to go with the orange sunray model. It looks off to me. Too many different colors. I wanted the matt dial because everything else is black. 
Just sent an e-mail to Deep Blue asking to return it



Keeper of Time said:


> Joey, I have one sitting around you can have. Just PM me your address. Pay it forward sometime!


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

Seiko PADI SRPA21 for $301.21 from Macy's with 15% off code FEAST. Also 6% back from BeFrugal.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

** got back into my original account. Couldn't remember my login info. My other username I created is Mechanicalworld90.

in regards to Evine, the customer service rep that called me has been pretty helpful. If any of you want her direct line send me a PM. I thought there was a watch that was cheaper and she went back and checked her "red sheet" that had discounted prices. She was going to give me the Black Friday price plus 20% off plus the $50 credit she gave me but I was wrong about the price I thought it was the other day.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

JasonH said:


> Seiko PADI SRPA21 for $301.21 from Macy's with 15% off code FEAST. Also 6% back from BeFrugal.












Awesome watch much more beautiful in person 
Got the same deal minus the befrugal from macys ... put it on a strapcode engineer..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

My FC from World of Watches came.










Very happy with their service!

If it hasn't been mentioned, they're having their watch Wednesday sale. WATCHWED for extra 20 off. Not sure if there's anything good but always worth checking.

Don't forget the befrugal cash back!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

JasonH said:


> Seiko PADI SRPA21 for $301.21 from Macy's with 15% off code FEAST. Also 6% back from BeFrugal.


 If you have a Discover card, go through their portal and get 10% cashback. They also offer an additional 5% cashback for department stores, ymmv, as I'm not sure if Macy's is coded as a dept. store. So potential $255 before taxes shipped. Not bad.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

My biggest issue with Evine right now is that they are still advertising one of the watches they cancelled, but at a significantly higher price. I have been promised an email back after I called their customer service and raised the issue. I'm out of country right now, so I advised them that they won't be able to reach me via the telephone number listed on my account, and they won't call me on an international number. So I'm patiently awaiting an email.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Ahhh, those evil etailers and pricing errors. Love the drama from some. Just remember, stores are under no obligation to honor a pricing error so beating your chest, *****ing and moaning generally doesn't solve anything.

Here is the anatomy of a typical pricing error

1. Website prices something incorrectly
2. A person or two find and order it
3. Said people post about it on forums and deal websites
4. Others flock to it placing additional orders
5. A few days later cancellation notices come
6. People go back to the forums and post their outrage
7. People threaten to sue the etailer, to badmouth them on social media
8. A few days later things blow over
9. In a few months, new deals emerge and people shop at the so called evil etailer once again

And the circle continues the next time some website makes a pricing mistake.

I have sympathy for a few who placed an order and perhaps did not place any others because they were on limited budgets. But I have no sympathy for others who are familiar with the deal game or who purchased multiple watches trying to take advantage of a pricing mistake.

If you play the deal game enough, eventually you will encounter this. You just have to roll with the flow


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

What's this thread without a Kontiki? Jomashop has the newer 4 hander for sale with expected delivery within 1-2 weeks. There is probably a discount code around that can knock another $20 or so....

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1598-41-41-1305.html


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

On the off chance someone picked up a blue dial Glycine Airman 24hr in the recent sales and is suffering buyers remorse, feel free to let me solve that problem for you


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> What's this thread without a Kontiki? Jomashop has the newer 4 hander for sale with expected delivery within 1-2 weeks. There is probably a discount code around that can knock another $20 or so....
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1598-41-41-1305.html
> 
> View attachment 10069034


The last time they had this deal 1-2 weeks was inaccurate. 4 weeks into it I didnt have mu watch and they told me it would be another 2 weeks. To their credit they did not hold my money, it just showed up as a pending authorization. I ended up cancelling because I'm impatient.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Just received the VSA Alpnach Chrono from Amazon's lightning sale yesterday. Wearing it on a Hadley Roma Cordura strap while I decide if it stays.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just wanted to recognize Sofie at Cheapest NATO Straps for the outstanding service. I received the following email today:
> 
> Dear Ryan,
> 
> ...


I actually bought that same strap! I think I got mine before you, haha small world. But at least you got another free strap out of it! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Oris Propilot 45mm- $655.99 with code WATCHWED

Men's Big Crown ProPilot Automatic Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches

Let me know if anyone see's a deal on the 41mm please.. I beg you!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> On the off chance someone picked up a blue dial Glycine Airman 24hr in the recent sales and is suffering buyers remorse, feel free to let me solve that problem for you


I bought a Glycine Airman 18 (39mm) in the blue dial with 18k RG bezel for right under $900 if you're interested. If not, it's going Return to Sender.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

JacksonExports said:


> Just received the VSA Alpnach Chrono from Amazon's lightning sale yesterday. Wearing it on a Hadley Roma Cordura strap while I decide if it stays.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


What's your wrist size? Looks great!


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Ahhh, those evil etailers and pricing errors. Love the drama from some. Just remember, stores are under no obligation to honor a pricing error so beating your chest, *****ing and moaning generally doesn't solve anything.
> 
> Here is the anatomy of a typical pricing error
> 
> ...


No indication of a pricing error here at all. I probably wouldn't be upset if they had said "Hey, we made a pricing mistake. " In this case Evine charged my card, put the orders as pending, and then cancelled them without even contacting me. Based on their own words, it was an inventory problem. But yet they are still taking orders on one of the watches I bought, but at a much higher price. If they can turn inventory around that fast, then they can certainly honor a deal.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like the VSA Alpnach on Bracelet is coming up again as an Amazon lightning deal tomorrow morning:


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

beefyt said:


> Thanks! I spent the extra $4 for delivery tomorrow, so I'll hopefully have photos before lunch.


With the lightning price and cashback, this is a steal. It isn't necessarily a watch that I was looking for, but it's a keeper. 
I've included a side by side with my Sumo to show the size comparison. Excuse the quality of photos - we've got no natural light in NYC today.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

OfficerCamp said:


> What's your wrist size? Looks great!


Thanks, 7.25" wrist

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok here is a DEAL!! and then I get to complain about Evine some more lol. Seriously-- all their inventory is back up. dirty dirty dirty  I won't mention it again-- stupid Jomashop keeps flashing me images of the watches I thought I bought lol. a cruel reminder.

Would someone please buy this : It's marked down from $3395 to $1495 and then this one qualifies for the Amazon 30% off so it's like 70 off. $1035.04 plus tax if you pay that, and the dial is pretty nice--- this is the 8 series nicer step up Alpina series.









*Alpina Men's AL-860GB4FBS6 Startimer Pilot Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Black Watch*

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WWRIMMW/ref=crt_ewc_title_dp_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> Ok here is a DEAL!! and then I get to complain about Evine some more lol. Seriously-- all their inventory is back up. dirty dirty dirty  I won't mention it again-- stupid Jomashop keeps flashing me images of the watches I thought I bought lol. a cruel reminder.
> 
> Would someone please buy this : It's marked down from $3395 to $1495 and then this one qualifies for the Amazon 30% off so it's like 70 off. $1000 bucks and the dial is pretty nice--- this is the 8 series nicer step up Alpina series.
> 
> ...


That "mark down" is from the retail price, which these watches very rarely (if ever) sell for. I added this one to my cart, and with tax it came out to a bit over $1100. If I was going to pick this watch up from Amazon, I'd go for the one on bracelet for $1600.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0184QV2IU

There is also a nice Alpina panda chrono selling for $870...









https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Alpiner-Chronograph-Automatic-AL-750SG4E6/dp/B014DQ5Z9W/


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> On the off chance someone picked up a blue dial Glycine Airman 24hr in the recent sales and is suffering buyers remorse, feel free to let me solve that problem for you


Consider throwing the GooRoo a low-ball offer on this one - Glycine Men&apos;s 3918.18/66 LB8B Airman 18 Purist Automatic Blue Dial Blue Strap | eBay


----------



## winwood (Mar 24, 2014)

I have to give props to Evine when it is due. I was one that ordered the Oris Aquis 36mm at a fantastic price and got the phone call saying they could not fulfill my order. The woman I was talking to said she would give me a $50 credit on a future purchase. I told her I had my eye on a Glycine Combat Sub (the white one) and asked if I could get the watch at the Black Friday price with the 20% off. She told me that would not be a problem plus took the $50 off and gave me free shipping. The price ended up right at 300. They were very helpful at making the situation right and I would say they have outstanding CS.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

SonicBoom2 said:


> That "mark down" is from the retail price, which these watches very rarely (if ever) sell for. I added this one to my cart, and with tax it came out to a bit over $1100. If I was going to pick this watch up from Amazon, I'd go for the one on bracelet for $1600.


I do like that watch on the bracelet as well, but to be fair, we're talking about a difference of $450 for the bracelet vs the strap here, so it's definitely worth considering the strap version if you're not wedded to the idea of the bracelet.

Seems like a decent deal to me. I like to compare the prices to the price on Joma since their prices rarely fluctuate, to get a sort of a grey-market benchmark. Joma has this one for $1349 on the strap so $1045 on Amazon is indeed a pretty good deal if you had your eye on this one.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

G550 said:


> I plan to check out some options, really like the original rubber though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly, the JR rubber uses a deployant clasp that folds over the strap tail. Very easy to poke an extra hole with a push pin and work the deployant pin through. If the tail still needs to be trimmed, the cut end would be hidden underneath the opposite strap.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

justin86 said:


> I'm in the same boat. I was very close to cancelling my order and getting something from the ashford 20% off sale, but thought for sure those orders would be cancelled.


my glycine combat has shipped but holding my breath for the Oris I ordered to move from "in process" to "shipped".


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> What's this thread without a Kontiki? Jomashop has the newer 4 hander for sale with expected delivery within 1-2 weeks. There is probably a discount code around that can knock another $20 or so....
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1598-41-41-1305.html
> 
> View attachment 10069034


 Love these four handers, anyone know the lug to lug (aka case length) for this particular model?


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> No indication of a pricing error here at all. I probably wouldn't be upset if they had said "Hey, we made a pricing mistake. " In this case Evine charged my card, put the orders as pending, and then cancelled them without even contacting me. Based on their own words, it was an inventory problem. But yet they are still taking orders on one of the watches I bought, but at a much higher price. If they can turn inventory around that fast, then they can certainly honor a deal.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


...which could constitute a violation of federal advertising laws...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Timex 3 GMT SS case, bracelet black dial Ebay $53.99 shipped.









Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 | eBay


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

schmitza said:


> Anybody more than me that booked a srpa21 padi on amazon uk for 250 pounds?
> Hope that they will get them soon !!
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


I've been waiting on fulfillment/shipping notice on that since 10/30.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

buldogge said:


> I've been waiting on fulfillment/shipping notice on that since 10/30.
> 
> -Mark in St. Louis


Serious? Then it dosnt sound like i will get mine ! Haha

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

beefyt said:


> With the lightning price and cashback, this is a steal. It isn't necessarily a watch that I was looking for, but it's a keeper.
> I've included a side by side with my Sumo to show the size comparison. Excuse the quality of photos - we've got no natural light in NYC today.


That does look good. Less busy on the wrist than I expected. I'm worried I'll have to keep mine now when it gets here Friday. That Cordura pic above looks great too.

Who makes that canvas strap you have the Blumo on? Nice combo!


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I got an alert that the gooroo had lowered the price on this one this morning to $449. Normally out of my price range but I have a few to sell so I finally gave in. I shot an offer over and it was accepted almost immediately, apparently I was too generous... I am more than a little unsure how I will like the red dial but honestly I don't think the stock photo's do it justice, we'll see.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

westNE said:


> I got an alert that the gooroo had lowered the price on this one this morning to $449. Normally out of my price range but I have a few to sell so I finally gave in. I shot an offer over and it was accepted almost immediately, apparently I was too generous... I am more than a little unsure how I will like the red dial but honestly I don't think the stock photo's do it justice, we'll see.


What was your offer if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

westNE said:


> I got an alert that the gooroo had lowered the price on this one this morning to $449. Normally out of my price range but I have a few to sell so I finally gave in. I shot an offer over and it was accepted almost immediately, apparently I was too generous... I am more than a little unsure how I will like the red dial but honestly I don't think the stock photo's do it justice, we'll see.
> View attachment 10069866


I would have made an offer on this myself but 40mm is just to small for me. 42-44mm is ideal. Very nice watch though. Too bad for me about the size.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Honestly it is a bit small for me as well with a 7.5" wrist but I have become a bit obsessed with the Airman line in the last month or so and this watch was the only I could afford to scratch the itch. If I need to flip I don't think I'll get hurt. 

As far as my offer, I don't really think it's fair to advertise but it was real close to 10% off asking price.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Sonic - I agree on your choices-- unfortunately that 30 off thing is only good for a limited number of product supplied directly by Amazon- and doesn't apply to their third party vendors. The bracelet version looks great!



SonicBoom2 said:


> That "mark down" is from the retail price, which these watches very rarely (if ever) sell for. I added this one to my cart, and with tax it came out to a bit over $1100. If I was going to pick this watch up from Amazon, I'd go for the one on bracelet for $1600.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

RyanPatrick said:


> Just wanted to recognize Sofie at Cheapest NATO Straps for the outstanding service. I received the following email today:
> 
> Dear Ryan,
> 
> ...


I can vouch for this too. She sent me a 22 mm zulu instead of a 24 mm by mistake and promptly made up for the mistake by sending the correct size free of charge. Heck, I even ordered a few Kvarnsjö straps this time around just based on the trust I have with them (and I know I won't be cheated, unlike Timefactors). Kudos to Cheapest Nato


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

thong07 said:


> I can vouch for this too. She sent me a 22 mm zulu instead of a 24 mm by mistake and promptly made up for the mistake by sending the correct size free of charge. Heck, I even ordered a few Kvarnsjö straps this time around just based on the trust I have with them (and I know I won't be cheated, unlike Timefactors). Kudos to Cheapest Nato


Curious how Timefactors cheated you? I've ordered straps and a watch on there with no issues.


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

maverick13z said:


> Ahhh, those evil etailers and pricing errors. Love the drama from some. Just remember, stores are under no obligation to honor a pricing error so beating your chest, *****ing and moaning generally doesn't solve anything.
> 
> Here is the anatomy of a typical pricing error
> 
> ...


One problem. Websites don't price things incorrectly. Human beings entering prices on said websites do. Obviously, mistakes can be made. But the guy who got 5 out of his 8 orders cancelled is a completely absurd situation of - at best - sloppy/negligent data entry or - at worst - straight up clickbait. It is also interesting that the pricing errors seem to be the most egregious in the luxury category - ex. Omega PO. Ultimately, all those complaining are justified in doing so and are doing the company a favor to notify them to get their **** straight --- which saves the company from paying a consultant $100,000 to tell them the same thing. In the meantime, mis-pricing product and inventory errors wastes alot of business time that could be used to fulfill orders for happy customers that will return to buy again.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Curious how Timefactors cheated you? I've ordered straps and a watch on there with no issues.


Eddie sent a wrong size strap and I brought this up immediately. After showing proof of the mistake and pics of postage sent, I am still waiting for a replacement 12 months on. Communications with him have come to nought. Given the recent debacle Timefactors has had with the O ring issue, I will stop here and not derail this thread. But again, kudos to Sofie and CheapestNato on their great customer support!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Regarding evine cancellations, it appears they have a dropship vendor program for third-party sellers. The cancellations are probably being made by the third-party seller(s). Glycine is being fulfilled by evine and includes "smart" return label. Oris is drop shipped and says not eligible for smartlabel return.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Ahhh, those evil etailers and pricing errors. Love the drama from some. Just remember, stores are under no obligation to honor a pricing error so beating your chest, *****ing and moaning generally doesn't solve anything.
> 
> Here is the anatomy of a typical pricing error
> 
> ...


You forgot one:

Smug posters who, for some bizarre reason, invariably slurp watch-sellers who sh*t on their heads attempt to mock those who very often are rightly upset about whatever has happened.

I think it goes between 7 and 8.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

thong07 said:


> Eddie sent a wrong size strap and I brought this up immediately. After showing proof of the mistake and pics of postage sent, I am still waiting for a replacement 12 months on. Communications with him have come to nought. Given the recent debacle Timefactors has had with the O ring issue, I will stop here and not derail this thread. But again, kudos to Sofie and CheapestNato on their great customer support!


Appreciate you sharing your experience - not a good look for Timefactors&#8230;


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this a deal??? It seems to be based upon other prices I can find.


*ZENITH
*

*18-2110-400-01-C498*

MEN'S CAPTAIN CHRONOGRAPH WATCH*Zenith, Captain Chronograph, Men's Watch, 18K Rose Gold Case, Leather Alligator Over Rubber Strap, Swiss Mechanical Automatic (Self-Winding), 18-2110-400-01-C498
*








​ITEM IN STOCK & *SHIPS FREE*
IN 1-2 BUSINESS DAYS



RETAIL:$17,800.00ASHFORD PRICE:$11,926.00YOU SAVE 65%-$11,570.00CYBER MONDAY:$6,230.00

​


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not sure how US people feel about this but for a brit - even with import - this is at least 50% cheaper than you can get in the UK:

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615985 Men's Watch , watches

(also available with a black strap).


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

You stated this perfectly.. Also-- I never expected sympathy for missing a luxury watch deal, lol, --and I wasn't flipping although it's nice to know I could and I didn't think I was "taking advantage" of anything- I actually still had to think about everyone of of those deals-- it's not like they were THAT far off- with the glut of inventory in luxury swiss watches, anything is possible. Richemont just scrapped 250m worth of them, mostly Cartier out of Asia. Anyways for Evine to be so inept as to have their entire luxury watch inventory plus some -- the one's where you are "leading" people to thru clicks and online advertising and "doorbusters" -- that's just bad business. Evine is having problems-- if you want to look yourself, just read about how things have been going for them the last few years. The people there were all nice enough- I don't think it was clickbait actually-- I think it was just plain running a company poorly. I didn't know before, and now I do is all. Their investors have lost a ton of money. It's not pretty.

It's funny I've told a few people about this and everyone is like Evine? What is that?  This type of situation tends to bring out trolls finding fault and looking for trubs so this is all I will say about Evine the Terrible.



GunWale said:


> One problem. Websites don't price things incorrectly. Human beings entering prices on said websites do. Obviously, mistakes can be made. But the guy who got 5 out of his 8 orders cancelled is a completely absurd situation of - at best - sloppy/negligent data entry or - at worst - straight up clickbait. It is also interesting that the pricing errors seem to be the most egregious in the luxury category - ex. Omega PO. Ultimately, all those complaining are justified in doing so and are doing the company a favor to notify them to get their **** straight --- which saves the company from paying a consultant $100,000 to tell them the same thing. In the meantime, mis-pricing product and inventory errors wastes alot of business time that could be used to fulfill orders for happy customers that will return to buy again.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

That seems to be the "low" price for the mid-high end 18k chronos and novelties. There's probably $1500 worth of gold in those alone. I consider Zenith a higher up brand, but I have heard resale is difficult so it would have to be a keeper. I guess I should say, I don't think your order would get Cancelled!lol



Grinny456 said:


> Is this a deal??? It seems to be based upon other prices I can find.
> 
> *ZENITH
> *
> ...


​


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Ahhh, those evil etailers and pricing errors. Love the drama from some. Just remember, stores are under no obligation to honor a pricing error so beating your chest, *****ing and moaning generally doesn't solve anything.
> 
> Here is the anatomy of a typical pricing error
> 
> ...


OK, so the item is *publicly offered *for sale by the vendors themselves, for an *agreed upon *price, but whoever comes forward with the money is now considered to be "_taking advantage_"?

How about the vendor who:

Wasted the buyers time.
Withheld funds without consent.
Suspended the buyers buying plans _[missed deals, missed gifts, etc]._
Did not come forward about *their *mistake.

Your logic failed from the start at the point #1 you wrote. It's *their mistake *and they should own it by at least coming forward to the buyers and maybe offer an apology that means something [ie store credit, etc].

I get that we're human and pricing mistakes happen, but you forget that they're fleeing from the consequences of their own shortcomings. That's the price of doing business, otherwise we would all be rich businessmen.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*NOT A DEAL.*

Good grief.

These same old, tired arguments get trotted out every single time a bunch of orders get cancelled. Surprise, surprise, absolutely no one's minds are getting changed, and these ridiculous debates continue to derail the thread.

Totally and completely absurd.


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

This seems like a great deal. The IWC Ingenieur is one of my favorite watches (which remains out of my price range currently) but I think this Eterna Royal KonTiki looks even better. And it's a GMT too. The non-PVD versions of this watch are more than twice as much as this one. Not sure if there are additional Jomashop coupons, but they also have it for sale on eBay for the same price.

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-7740-43-41-1289.html


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Any sites still running deals? 

Tried paying attention to the thread, but have been pretty busy the last couple days it's hard to keep up. 

All I've picked up was a DB, some straps from cheapestnato and a new box. Looking for more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kluver said:


> Any sites still running deals?
> 
> Tried paying attention to the thread...


No deals left for the rest of the year. Run along now.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

taike said:


> No deals left for the rest of the year. Run along now.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

JOEYBONES said:


> I just this minute received my Deep Blue M1000. Instead of the nifty blue keychain there is a cleaning cloth in the box. Did anyone get a keychain with theirs ?
> I really only bought it for the keychain .


Mine came Monday with blue keychain and cleaning cloth.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

matlobi said:


> *NOT A DEAL.*
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> ...


Agreed...best to stay on topic!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Only watch deals please. - Mod


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Kluver said:


> Any sites still running deals?
> 
> Tried paying attention to the thread, but have been pretty busy the last couple days it's hard to keep up.
> 
> ...


Ashford still has their sale going, WOW has there 20% of Wednesday sale, the Gooroo seems to have dropped her asking prices on EBay, and Amazon has had a few decent lightening deals the last few days.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

City74 said:


> Ashford still has their sale going, WOW has there 20% of Wednesday sale, the Gooroo seems to have dropped her asking prices on EBay, and Amazon has had a few decent lightening deals the last few days.


Thanks. Will check them out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

ki6h said:


> Sixty -- 60! -- Ray-O-Vac Alkaline batteries for less than $10.00 at Home Depot. So cheap -- 17 cents per AA battery -- it felt like stealing, and the Ray-O-Vac batteries are very good (I bought a 60 pack last year.) You could put 'em in a watch winder or a clock. Rayovac Alkaline AA Battery (60 per Pack)-815-60PPJ - The Home Depot
> 
> (the ones in the store looked different than this picture.)


When it comes to batteries leaking and ruining stuff I have the least trouble with Rayovac. That's a great deal for 60 but unfortunately Home Depot is a ways out of the way for me and they don't ship. I got a bunch in from batteryjunction.com's black friday sale a few days ago though. Best to stick with one of the known battery brands as they have warranty to repair or replace any device damaged by their batteries leaking.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

matlobi said:


> *NOT A DEAL.*
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> ...





sixtysix said:


> Agreed...best to stay on topic!


Vendors legitimacy is not some side-topic or side-argument that gets us nowhere, it's the very first element to consider before calling any listing offer a "bargain"... Besides, if anyone prefers raw deals feeds he should subscribe to sales newsletters. This is a forum, not a sales feed.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ki6h said:


> Sixty -- 60! -- Ray-O-Vac Alkaline batteries for less than $10.00 at Home Depot. So cheap -- 17 cents per AA battery -- it felt like stealing, and the Ray-O-Vac batteries are very good (I bought a 60 pack last year.) You could put 'em in a watch winder or a clock. Rayovac Alkaline AA Battery (60 per Pack)-815-60PPJ - The Home Depot
> 
> (the ones in the store looked different than this picture.)
> View attachment 10070666


Do these fit in g shocks?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

This brown 24mm Hirsch is a great deal for $30 after 30% off. I got it for $50 after 20% off last year. Thick and well made as you'd expect. 
https://www.amazon.com/Hirsch-109002-10-24-Genuine-Calfskin-Watch/dp/B000PO1WMQ/ref=sr_1_24

Only two left so I won't hog them and buy myself an extra. =)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Grinny456 said:


> Is this a deal??? It seems to be based upon other prices I can find.
> 
> 
> *ZENITH
> ...


A similar steel model would be right at $4k. That's a very reasonable premium for 18k gold for a watch that size. 6.9% cash back makes it $5800. Not bad at all.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Did anyone mention EBAY has the 8% eBay Bucks thing going on thru tonight?? So 8% off $50 or more upto $100 max per transaction.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Saw this invicta 9211 speedway in sams club tonight for $84. It caught my eye. It's $45.16 on amazon with the 30% off right now. Could be a great watch for a gift. 
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Spee...0552249&sr=8-1&keywords=Invicta+9211+speedway


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

uhmm... my "in process" on the omega from evine just changed to "shipped"... can´t believe it and actually planned the funds already on something else... in case someone wondered if all omegas got canceled...


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

Pretty sure that's a targeted offer. I didn't get any message about it and everything just shows 2%.



patrolmi said:


> Did anyone mention EBAY has the 8% eBay Bucks thing going on thru tonight?? So 8% off $50 or more upto $100 max per transaction.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP777K1 for $213.00 with free shipping. Shows $243.00 before $30.00 discount using WELCOME15 code. Depending on your location you may or may not pay sales tax.

Seiko Prospex SRP777K1 | Jet.com
https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Prospex-SRP777K1/c0dc2f46bb254c2e96567320ea581071


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> uhmm... my "in process" on the omega from evine just changed to "shipped"... can´t believe it and actually planned the funds already on something else... in case someone wondered if all omegas got canceled...


All four of mine have now shipped, two Omega's and two Eterna's but I still feel bad for the guys whose orders got canceled. The reason I say that is because if you are like me, you have limits on credit cards and when your funds are tied up on a watch that you will never receive it can prevent you from taking advantage of other opportunities.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Many thanks to those who have shared their experience with eBay's watchgooroo.

I'm happy to say that they have been adding to their Glycine inventory and continue to accept very reasonable offers. I finally bit, choosing this interesting "GA" version of the Base 22 Airman. This model uses the GMT movement but the GMT hand and the regular hour hand have been switched so that it reads like a 24 hour Purist while the extra hand tracks a second time zone in 12 hour format. The added benefit is that the hour hand can now "jump" hours without hacking the movement.

Some info on it right here on WUS, including the fact that the GA in the reference are the initials of the pilot (and apparent WIS) who requested this custom setup:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/another-airman-base-question-722497.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/glycine-airman-base-22-a-376377.html

Glycine Men&apos;s 3887.11-GA LB7BH Airman Base 22 Pilot 24H Automatic 42mm Watch | eBay









My offer was accepted within ten minutes and an hour after that I got a UPS notification that it will be here tomorrow. As another member mentioned that Ms. Gooroo kindly requested that he not post accepted offer amounts, I will honor that as well. I believe that will benefit all of us in the end.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I bit on one of the red Glycine Double Twelves - hope I like it more than my last pilot-style watch!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

taike said:


> Regarding evine cancellations, it appears they have a dropship vendor program for third-party sellers. The cancellations are probably being made by the third-party seller(s). Glycine is being fulfilled by evine and includes "smart" return label. Oris is drop shipped and says not eligible for smartlabel return.


I was wondering if this was the case. Good possibility the high end luxury watches are coming from a distributor where Evine's 20% off discount could have been more than what Evine was making on each.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

City74 said:


> Ashford still has their sale going, WOW has there 20% of Wednesday sale, the Gooroo seems to have dropped her asking prices on EBay, and Amazon has had a few decent lightening deals the last few days.


Pardon my ignorance, but who/what is "the Gooroo"?

EDIT nevermind, searching watchgooroo got me there. Watch Gooroo didn't.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

All of my Evine orders were canceled.

This showed up today though. The size is just about right for the style. I'll see if I can find a different 18mm strap tomorrow. I think it needs a lighter color.


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Absolutely! I feel very sorry and know too well how it feels. I only mentioned it to show that the reason for non fulfillment was again very poor inventory management and not bc they didn´t honor (wrong) prices. Since this one ships from Brooklyn, another one from KY, I am not sure whom to blame though.



mmarc77 said:


> All four of mine have now shipped, two Omega's and two Eterna's but I still feel bad for the guys whose orders got canceled. The reason I say that is because if you are like me, you have limits on credit cards and when your funds are tied up on a watch that you will never receive it can prevent you from taking advantage of other opportunities.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Raymond Weil chronograph with a 61-jewel movement for $699.

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-mens-watch-7260-stc-00208.html


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

nyonya said:


> I bit on one of the red Glycine Double Twelve - hope I like it more than my last pilot-style watch!


I have the blue variant, for which I paid quite a bit more than you did. It is a joy to look at. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> I have the blue variant, for which I paid quite a bit more than you did. It is a joy to look at. Hope you enjoy yours!


Thanks! I would rather have had the blue one I think, but the price on the red was just impossible to ignore! I'll post pics when it comes in.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> All of my Evine orders were canceled.
> 
> This showed up today though. The size is just about right for the style. I'll see if I can find a different 18mm strap tomorrow. I think it needs a lighter color.
> 
> ...


Amazing watch, congrats. Where did you bought it?


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

It's days like this where I love the hunt. $100 later, between the watch and strap, I have a watch that looks like a million bucks. Thanks to Long Island Watches.

















We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

RyanD said:


> All of my Evine orders were canceled.
> 
> This showed up today though. The size is just about right for the style. I'll see if I can find a different 18mm strap tomorrow. I think it needs a lighter color.
> 
> ...


game over man, game over

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

MstrDabbles said:


> It's days like this where I love the hunt. $100 later, between the watch and strap, I have a watch that looks like a million bucks. Thanks to Long Island Watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, the design is magical, perfect chapter ring. Design-wise you can find these diamonds in the rough. Congrats, nice eye on that one.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Barry S said:


> Many thanks to those who have shared their experience with eBay's watchgooroo.
> 
> I'm happy to say that they have been adding to their Glycine inventory and continue to accept very reasonable offers. I finally bit, choosing this interesting "GA" version of the Base 22 Airman. This model uses the GMT movement but the GMT hand and the regular hour hand have been switched so that it reads like a 24 hour Purist while the extra hand tracks a second time zone in 12 hour format. The added benefit is that the hour hand can now "jump" hours without hacking the movement.
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous! Hopefully next time my budget will allow for a true Airman. I could afford the double 12 this time but in my mind this should always be a true 24 hour watch!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

wishmann said:


> Amazing watch, congrats. Where did you bought it?


From Ashford while their coupons were still working.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Great deal at jet.com on the srp777 as others have stated, I have one or I'd jump on it. My suggestion is jump fast, obviously jet.com clearly doesn't have it's "crap" together, just take a look at this ughhhh

https://jet.com/product/Wrist-watches-by-SEIKO/729ce6b01a0a4ddaaefa3b1105775fa5

I wonder sometimes if these etailers know what they are doing with pricing, but one can really clean up if you're patient and then pounce!!!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Great deal at jet.com on the srp777 as others have stated, I have one or I'd jump on it. My suggestion is jump fast, obviously jet.com clearly doesn't have it's "crap" together, just take a look at this ughhhh
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Wrist-watches-by-SEIKO/729ce6b01a0a4ddaaefa3b1105775fa5
> 
> I wonder sometimes it these etailers know what they are doing with pricing, but one can really clean up if you're patient and then pounce!!!


Until they wise up (or someone points it out to them) and cancel your order.


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

A Satisfied Watchgooroo customer x3! Airman are extremely addictive. In fairness, the chrono has an issue as it won't wind automatically. It keeps perfect time and runs smooth when winding manually. Because it was the last one, it's a grail for me and the price is unbeatable I've decided to test out Glycine's Warranty Service. Overall, I highly recommend Watchgooroo on eBay.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Gone like the flash 



pl39g said:


> Timex 3 GMT SS case, bracelet black dial Ebay $53.99 shipped.
> 
> View attachment 10069770
> 
> ...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Alansmithee said:


> I'm not sure how US people feel about this but for a brit - even with import - this is at least 50% cheaper than you can get in the UK:
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Navy H78615985 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> (also available with a black strap).


I bought the stainless steel bracelet model. Arrives Monday! After the evine ordeal I went back on Ashford and bought the 38mm champagne dial Hamilton khaki aviation for 269. I was going to buy that originally but the Oris Propilot date deal on evine was too hard to pass up. Thank goodness that Ashford extended their CM sale and more importantly, didn't cancel my order ?. Got a shipping notice 6 hours after purchase. It arrives next week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh. Oh, my.

Yes, I would say this is worth what I paid for it.









I just presume that I would want to immediately change out the rubber strap -- and I may yet, as this particular Terrascope seems like it needs to be on leather, doncha think? But I like the rubber strap a lot more than I expected I would.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Victorinox Swiss Army Men's 241193 Ambassador Clous De Paris Black Leather Automatic Chronograph Watch







Amazon.com

With ETA A07.211 Valgranges

i think lowest price from amazon price history, USD 399 with 8.5% befrugal -> 365

but the size is 45mm....too big to me


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

WELCOME15 doesn't appear to work on watches.



59yukon01 said:


> Seiko SRP777K1 for $213.00 with free shipping. Shows $243.00 before $30.00 discount using WELCOME15 code. Depending on your location you may or may not pay sales tax.
> 
> Seiko Prospex SRP777K1 | Jet.com
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Prospex-SRP777K1/c0dc2f46bb254c2e96567320ea581071


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

JasonH said:


> WELCOME15 doesn't appear to work on watches.


Its triple15

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh. Oh, my.
> 
> Yes, I would say this is worth what I paid for it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! What do they call that color combo?


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

JacksonExports said:


> Its triple15
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That doesn't work either.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

JasonH said:


> That doesn't work either.


Are you a new customer?


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

taike said:


> Are you a new customer?


Yes, just registered for the first time.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.acetimer.com/Watch-and-Pocket-Watch-Timing-Machine-Multifunction-Timegrapher-1000.html

I've been playing with the timing machine that someone had posted about earlier (though bought mine from Amazon). My Fortis is pretty solid in that depending on position ranges from 0 to +8 seconds per day. Seiko with 4R36 has very large swings in numbers depending on position but overall at the end of the day wearing is still pretty accurate. Seems like a useful tool to spot trouble brewing with the movement or if I ever crack one open to regulate.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

boze said:


> That does look good. Less busy on the wrist than I expected. I'm worried I'll have to keep mine now when it gets here Friday. That Cordura pic above looks great too.
> 
> Who makes that canvas strap you have the Blumo on? Nice combo!


The 7750 has a nice toolish quality to it. Solid. I wasn't planning on keeping it, but it just felt right and I ripped the tag. Wore it tonight and it felt at home on my wrist. 
The Blumo strap is a 22mm Miltat canvas.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh. Oh, my.
> 
> Yes, I would say this is worth what I paid for it.
> 
> ...


That's pretty sharp. I do think it would look good on leather but those quality rubber straps are rather comfortable.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

beefyt said:


> The 7750 has a nice toolish quality to it. Solid. I wasn't planning on keeping it, but it just felt right and I ripped the tag. Wore it tonight and it felt at home on my wrist.
> The Blumo strap is a 22mm Miltat canvas.


Kind of wish I had picked one up. Victorinox watches are a solid choice for the money especially when on sale. I know a lot of people don't give them a second thought cause they're a "knife company" but their materials and build quality is right up with everyone else.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

royalpig180 said:


> Beautiful! What do they call that color combo?


http://www.jeanrichard.com/collections/terrascope/grey-dial12


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

taike said:


> http://www.jeanrichard.com/collections/terrascope/grey-dial12


Wow, some of the fonts on that JR site. Yikes.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ms. Gooroo strikes again. I wanted a pilot watch with full lume dial/black case combo.

Damasko had what I wanted, with killer specs. I was looking around.

For half the cost, plus a GMT complication (and an AD warranty) I bought this. 8% eBay bucks to sweeten the deal.










Happy Day! Thanks to you guys for all your hard work!


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Did anyone who bought a jr aeroscope feel the rubber strap was very short. I have a 7.5" wrist and am on the last notch


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> No indication of a pricing error here at all. I probably wouldn't be upset if they had said "Hey, we made a pricing mistake. " In this case Evine charged my card, put the orders as pending, and then cancelled them without even contacting me. Based on their own words, it was an inventory problem. But yet they are still taking orders on one of the watches I bought, but at a much higher price. If they can turn inventory around that fast, then they can certainly honor a deal.


It was a pricing error no matter what they told you. Read your own words

"But yet they are still taking orders on one of the watches I bought, but at a much higher price"

They are not turning around inventory that fast - they made a pricing error. Sorry it happened but it happens.



WorthTheWrist said:


> You forgot one:
> 
> Smug posters who, for some bizarre reason, invariably slurp watch-sellers who sh*t on their heads attempt to mock those who very often are rightly upset about whatever has happened.
> 
> I think it goes between 7 and 8.





shmaiz3r said:


> OK, so the item is *publicly offered *for sale by the vendors themselves, for an *agreed upon *price, but whoever comes forward with the money is now considered to be "_taking advantage_"?
> 
> How about the vendor who:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.
:roll:

But no mocking was taking place - simply pointing out the facts and a dose of reality. If you play the deal game long enough, this will eventually happen to you. Whether it is watches or some other product. Shoot, it happened to me several times - and initially I was all bent out of shape like some here - but then I learned that is just part of the hunt with some deals. You learn to go with the flow and deal with it. You win some, you lose some.

now - lets find some more deals


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, the gooroo just got me...


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

My $144 BF deal from Ashford, after coupon & ebates.
My new "everyday", although I will try some other bands.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Joma has Citizen BL5470-06A for $195. Very nice eco-drive chrono with perpetual calendar with dual time and chrono function. Don't forget to try google20.








 Cheers


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219

Suunto Men's Ambit2 SS019562000 Digi back in stock for $48.71


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

Guys, the $48.71 Suunto Ambit2 with HR monitor is back in stock it seems: ->

https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

mmarc77 said:


> https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219
> 
> Suunto Men's Ambit2 SS019562000 Digi back in stock for $48.71


Nuts, added to cart and went to checkout and says out of stock.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Uhrman said:


> Guys, the $48.71 Suunto Ambit2 with HR monitor is back in stock it seems: ->
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219


Says out of stock when I try and add it to my cart.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Amazon is having a lightning deal on straight end link bracelets. I think these usually run about $10ish and the deal is $8 so if you're looking to save a couple bucks I don't see how you can go wrong with these.

https://www.amazon.com/RECHERE-Stai...VPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZKSQ9X7CW3QQQNGS7452&th=1










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Oops


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 10071546
> 
> https://www.acetimer.com/Watch-and-Pocket-Watch-Timing-Machine-Multifunction-Timegrapher-1000.html
> 
> I've been playing with the timing machine that someone had posted about earlier (though bought mine from Amazon). My Fortis is pretty solid in that depending on position ranges from 0 to +8 seconds per day. Seiko with 4R36 has very large swings in numbers depending on position but overall at the end of the day wearing is still pretty accurate. Seems like a useful tool to spot trouble brewing with the movement or if I ever crack one open to regulate.


I saw that too, I've never measured any watch before. Is it easy to use? Does it really seem like quality? Seems so affordable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Amazon is having a lightning deal on straight end link bracelets. I think these usually run about $10ish and the deal is $8 so if you're looking to save a couple bucks I don't see how you can go wrong with these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RECHERE-Stai...VPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZKSQ9X7CW3QQQNGS7452&th=1
> 
> ...


I actually have purchased this exact bracelet from eBay for less than $8 and strapped it to a vintage manual winding watch to give as a gift to a friend. It's actually a very good looking bracelet, and easy on the wrist too. The links are all hollow though, so I would say it's worth the $8, but not more.

*Edit: *
Reading the Amazon listing, it says "Solid links"... If that's true then I obviously purchased a different bracelet that shared the same design. Sorry.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Been thinking about putting an offer on the DC-4 via watchgooroo. But I'm a tad confused if it is actually a true 24-hr watch.
ie is it reading as 8:10PM or 10:10PM?


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

uyebsk said:


> Been thinking about putting an offer on the DC-4 via watchgooroo. But I'm a tad confused if it is actually a true 24-hr watch.
> ie is it reading as 8:10PM or 10:10PM?
> 
> View attachment 10072234


I think military term is 20:10 so 8:10PM. 10:10PM would be 22:10 on this watch cmiiw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Been thinking about putting an offer on the DC-4 via watchgooroo. But I'm a tad confused if it is actually a true 24-hr watch.
> ie is it reading as 8:10PM or 10:10PM?
> 
> View attachment 10072234


Yes, that's a 24h (or "Purist") model. The GMT Airmans show regular 12h time (and have an additional 24h GMT hand).


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016). Watchgooroo*

I just put in a bid on the watchgooroo store on eBay on a glycine airman 17. It's my first pilot watch, and I thought I would even try for the gold bezel. I got a very substantial discount, so my offer was excepted, just a little bit higher than what I thought was a little ball offer. I was quite surprised and pleased, even for an older model watch. With the return policy, I'm comfortable ordering it, and it seems like the posts here i'll show this is a good dealer who is she's real manufacturer warranties

I suspect there are deals to be had - this one was listed at 1550, got a good extra 1/3 off that.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

$760 for this Baume & Mercier Hampton (34mmx45mm) rectangle -- *Baume and Mercier Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 10048 

*








Check out the ebay vendors other B&M deals -- there's some good ones

Baume and Mercier Automatic Black Dial Stainless Steel Mens Watch 10048 7612456775628 | eBay


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016). Watchgooroo*



Ctkjjk said:


> I just put in a bid on the watchgooroo store on eBay on a glycine airman 17. It's my first pilot watch, and I thought I would even try for the gold bezel. I got a very substantial discount, so my offer was excepted, just a little bit higher than what I thought was a little ball offer. I was quite surprised and pleased, even for an older model watch. With the return policy, I'm comfortable ordering it, and it seems like the posts here i'll show this is a good dealer who is she's real manufacturer warranties
> 
> I suspect there are deals to be had - this one was listed at 1550, got a good extra 1/3 off that.


Think someone before mentioned you can get around 45-40% off... With some people even getting more! But that's a great pick up. Been eyeing that piece too for a whole now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Amazon is having a lightning deal on straight end link bracelets. I think these usually run about $10ish and the deal is $8 so if you're looking to save a couple bucks I don't see how you can go wrong with these.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/RECHERE-Stai...VPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=ZKSQ9X7CW3QQQNGS7452&th=1
> 
> ...


Heads up, I own one of these and the quality is what you pay for... I'm sure it's hit and miss but mine was squeaky (tried oiling it, didn't help) and some of the links would get stuck in a certain position because there wasn't enough clearance to move freely. It is a lot of bracelet for the money still, but I don't think I could wear it on any of my watches.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Received the Bulova Moon Watch from Amazon earlier today and not having had a quartz since my fashion watch days, this one is surprisingly nice and on a completely different level from the typical mall brands. Love the chronograph pusher feel, can't get enough of it. And now onto some bad news and good news...

*Bad news:*
The watch arrived without any padding whatsoever in the shipping box and it looks like it went to war. The watch outer cardboard box is torn, the inner wood box has the hinges snapped off and I found a piece of the wood box broken off and sitting inside the box next to the watch. The little plastic piece used to keep the crown pulled out got jammed between the side of the case and the crown causing it to become bent/lopsided.

*Good News:*
Amazon offered a 50% refund to go toward getting it fixed. Not sure what this will cost or what the fix would be, a new crown perhaps? Everything seems to work fine, the crown just looks to be bent at an angle where it attaches to the stem (picture below). Other than that, the watch looks to be brand new.

Is it worth fixing or would it be safer to just return it?


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

my Bulova Chrono arrived today (basically same guts as the moonwatch) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Btw does the moonwatch have saphire crystal? it says saphire in the headline but mineral crystal in the desc. section...

Anyways, the packaging was also kinda poor, but besides scratched booklet (it was squeezed between the watch and the box lid - maybe to prevent the watch from moving around?), the box and the watch survived the shipping in ok state.

However, i have noticed the chronograph second hand (the big one with red tip) is misalligned - it was not pointing directly at 12oclock, but like a quarter second to to the left...
So i will be sending it back


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Return it for sure


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

MorrisDay said:


> View attachment 10071394
> 
> 
> A Satisfied Watchgooroo customer x3! Airman are extremely addictive. In fairness, the chrono has an issue as it won't wind automatically. It keeps perfect time and runs smooth when winding manually. Because it was the last one, it's a grail for me and the price is unbeatable I've decided to test out Glycine's Warranty Service. Overall, I highly recommend Watchgooroo on eBay.


More pics of the orange chapter ring airman please, it's in my basket with the red airman waiting for some real life pics. These airman are all 39mm, do they look small on wrist. Is it 39mm including the crowns.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

feltharg said:


> my Bulova Chrono arrived today (basically same guts as the moonwatch) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Btw does the moonwatch have saphire crystal? it says saphire in the headline but mineral crystal in the desc. section...
> 
> Anyways, the packaging was also kinda poor, but besides scratched booklet (it was squeezed between the watch and the box lid - maybe to prevent the watch from moving around?), the box and the watch survived the shipping in ok state.
> ...


The chrono hands can be adjusted. Pull the crown to the time setting position and use the top pusher to set the main chronograph hand. Holding it down moves it fast. Pressing it moves it in tiny increments.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

yankeexpress said:


> Return it for sure


That's what my gut is telling me but my heart is pulling in the other direction. I've always been a bit of a worrier but it does just seem to be an aesthetic issue with a crooked crown (unless the crown does fall off or cause functional problems in the future if I don't get it fixed). I'm finding it extremely hard to pry this one out of my hands for a return when the net cost comes out to ~$135 + cost of repair .


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Another UK deal. 
Timex are selling off remaining stock of some discontinued models on eBay. I found this blue IQ flyback chronograph for *£25. *Normally £80+ here. 
If you can live with the busy face it's a Bargain.
I have the cream version and love it - the only analogue chronograph in my collection with sub-dials I can actually read! 

T2P380 Intelligent Quartz® Fly-Back Chronograph | eBay

Three left at time of posting.


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Another UK deal.
> Timex are selling off remaining stock of some discontinued models on eBay. I found this blue IQ flyback chronograph for *£25. *Normally £80+ here.
> If you can live with the busy face it's a Bargain.
> I have the cream version and love it - the only analogue chronograph in my collection with sub-dials I can actually read!
> ...


Just picked one up-at that price it's hard to say 'no' for an unusual and interesting looking watch. Been pleased with the other Timex's I've owned - great spot. Thankyou!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I saw that too, I've never measured any watch before. Is it easy to use? Does it really seem like quality? Seems so affordable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is easy to use. Seems fine for the price, buttons feel good and overall build doesn't feel like it will fall apart. The microphone pickup base thing is heavy and adjusting its position is smooth. I have nothing more expensive to compare it to but it works a lot better than a phone app.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Return it for sure


As fast as you can


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

feltharg said:


> my Bulova Chrono arrived today (basically same guts as the moonwatch) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Btw does the moonwatch have saphire crystal? it says saphire in the headline but mineral crystal in the desc. section...
> 
> Anyways, the packaging was also kinda poor, but besides scratched booklet (it was squeezed between the watch and the box lid - maybe to prevent the watch from moving around?), the box and the watch survived the shipping in ok state.
> ...


The manual describes a procedure for resetting/realigning the hands. Did you try that?

For the guy with the bent crown: send it back for sure. The best fix for stuff that arrives broken is a replacement.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Beautiful! What do they call that color combo?


I have no idea. It's sort of a slate color but seems browner than that.

EDIT: I see Shmaiz has gotten the definitive word from JR. Definitely more going on here than simple gray, but, that's what they call it.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

RTea said:


> That's what my gut is telling me but my heart is pulling in the other direction. I've always been a bit of a worrier but it does just seem to be an aesthetic issue with a crooked crown (unless the crown does fall off or cause functional problems in the future if I don't get it fixed). I'm finding it extremely hard to pry this one out of my hands for a return when the net cost comes out to ~$135 + cost of repair .


Can you work out an exchange at the price that you paid for it?

If they don't have it in stock, Amazon has extended holiday returns, so just hold on to it until they get it back in stock.

Otherwise, I agree with the other posters who said to return it. The time to deal with it and the potential that it could be an issue aren't worth the savings in my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016). Watchgooroo*

Well, I made a mistake on eBay. I put my "make offer" in on the wrong watch, I was looking for Glycine airman 17 with a very similar but slightly different strap. I've emailed watchgooroo on eBay to ask them if they'll accept that offer amount on the other watch, and cancel the prior transaction. My first time using make offer on eBay. Just wondered if anyone had issues with watchgooroo, who seems to get great reviews here, or advice on how to resolve. I had to go to the process of taking delivery of a watch, when I was trying to buy another one, and simply returning.

The gold bezel airman 17s, of which I have about three listed, look very similar and I hit the wrong button! Heads up in case anyone else makes my mistake on the exact what you're bidding on. Mea culpa.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016). Watchgooroo*



Ctkjjk said:


> Well, I made a mistake on eBay. I put my "make offer" in on the wrong watch, I was looking for Glycine airman 17 with a very similar but slightly different strap. I've emailed watchgooroo on eBay to ask them if they'll accept that offer amount on the other watch, and cancel the prior transaction. My first time using make offer on eBay. Just wondered if anyone had issues with watchgooroo, who seems to get great reviews here, or advice on how to resolve. I had to go to the process of taking delivery of a watch, when I was trying to buy another one, and simply returning.
> 
> The gold bezel airman 17s, of which I have about three listed, look very similar and I hit the wrong button! Heads up in case anyone else makes my mistake on the exact what you're bidding on. Mea culpa.


I can't imagine this will be an issue, by all accounts her customer service has been first class and very responsive. At least I hope this is the case, as I am going to make an offer shortly myself.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

So... genuine question here... how does this stack up as a potential deal?

Alpina Chronograph Date Racing GT-3 for US$670


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The black dial Hamilton Pan Europ chrono is back at Ashford for $599: Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756735 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have any of the Canadians out there ordered from watchgooroo on eBay? I'd love to hear you comments about the experience and delivery time...it looks like this thread has dragged me into wanting a Glycine! 
Also, for those that were discussing the Glycine F104 100th anniversary watch previously, it seems that Amazon.com has the complete set of watch, pocketwatch, and the amazing suitcase box for $999. That seems like a great deal if you are looking for the complete set!

https://www.amazon.com/Limited-Glycine-Anniversary-Pocket-3932-146AT/dp/B019NVHL4E


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

CamM77 said:


> So... genuine question here... how does this stack up as a potential deal?
> 
> Alpina Chronograph Date Racing GT-3 for US$670


Go for it. Great looking watch. Even has a great clasp.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

*Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016). Watchgooroo*



Ctkjjk said:


> Well, I made a mistake on eBay. I put my "make offer" in on the wrong watch, I was looking for Glycine airman 17 with a very similar but slightly different strap. I've emailed watchgooroo on eBay to ask them if they'll accept that offer amount on the other watch, and cancel the prior transaction. My first time using make offer on eBay. Just wondered if anyone had issues with watchgooroo, who seems to get great reviews here, or advice on how to resolve. I had to go to the process of taking delivery of a watch, when I was trying to buy another one, and simply returning.
> 
> The gold bezel airman 17s, of which I have about three listed, look very similar and I hit the wrong button! Heads up in case anyone else makes my mistake on the exact what you're bidding on. Mea culpa.


Pretty sure you won't have an issue. Something similar happened with me and she was exceptionally prompt with her reply. Mine was a discrepancy with her listing vs what the specs of the watch should have been.

I'll definitely buy from her again without hesitation. I'm absolutely loving the Combat 6 I got from her.


----------



## jthueter (Sep 23, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> The Invicta was not the 'OB' coin edge bezel _in the *photo*_.
> Previous poster is correct with respect to the *description*:
> Invicta Mako Pro Diver Automatic Men's Watch 8926OB.
> Moot point since the code is dead.
> Let us know which one you receive...price was nice.





jthueter said:


> I ordered hoping for the coin edge (not what the picture showed) I will update on what I recieve.


Just received this last night. The watch of course showed up as what was pictured (the scalloped bezel) and not what I was hoping for that was written in the description (original bezel coin edge). Since it was only $46 I may just keep it and mod it, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I disagree. I did the exact same thing. Emailed them immediately after payment when I realized I offered on the wrong watch. They ignored me and sent the watch I bid on. Not a huge deal. It was my mistake but my experience with them wasnt exceptional customer service.

[quote name="Ctkjjk" post=36061642]Well, I made a mistake on eBay. I put my "make offer" in on the wrong watch, I was looking for Glycine airman 17 with a very similar but slightly different strap. I've emailed watchgooroo on eBay to ask them if they'll accept that offer amount on the other watch, and cancel the prior transaction. My first time using make offer on eBay. Just wondered if anyone had issues with watchgooroo, who seems to get great reviews here, or advice on how to resolve. I had to go to the process of taking delivery of a watch, when I was trying to buy another one, and simply returning.

The gold bezel airman 17s, of which I have about three listed, look very similar and I hit the wrong button! Heads up in case anyone else makes my mistake on the exact what you're bidding on. Mea culpa.[/QUOTE]
I can't imagine this will be an issue, by all accounts her customer service has been first class and very responsive. At least I hope this is the case, as I am going to make an offer shortly myself.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016). Watchgooroo*



Strmwatch said:


> Pretty sure you won't have an issue. Something similar happened with me and she was exceptionally prompt with her reply. Mine was a discrepancy with her listing vs what the specs of the watch should have been.
> 
> I'll definitely buy from her again without hesitation. I'm absolutely loving the Combat 6 I got from her.


Thank you you kindly for advice! And others. Great to hear!


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> So... genuine question here... how does this stack up as a potential deal?
> 
> Alpina Chronograph Date Racing GT-3 for US$670
> 
> View attachment 10074922


That's a great looking watch! That price seems considerably lower than anywhere else on the web. The only thing making me hesitate is it isn't covered by Amazon's free returns that usually most watches are when fulfilled by them.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

aintitthelife98 said:


> That's a great looking watch! That price seems considerably lower than anywhere else on the web. The only thing making me hesitate is it isn't covered by Amazon's free returns that usually most watches are when fulfilled by them.


But you are saving >$50 sales tax since it isn't from Amazon. Return shipping would only be about $10.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

aintitthelife98 said:


> That's a great looking watch! That price seems considerably lower than anywhere else on the web. The only thing making me hesitate is it isn't covered by Amazon's free returns that usually most watches are when fulfilled by them.


That's partly what's keeping me from committing to a purchase. They don't ship to Australia so I'd need to use a parcel forwarding service which adds to the list of considerations. The seller feedback appears quite good (for what it's worth), so I was interested to hear if anyone else had dealt with them?

I really like the look of it though... :think:


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> But you are saving >$50 sales tax since it isn't from Amazon. Return shipping would only be about $10.


Solid point. I have another Alpina being delivered tomorrow so the question is do I make it a two Alpina week


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

feltharg said:


> my Bulova Chrono arrived today (basically same guts as the moonwatch) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Btw does the moonwatch have saphire crystal? it says saphire in the headline but mineral crystal in the desc. section...
> 
> Anyways, the packaging was also kinda poor, but besides scratched booklet (it was squeezed between the watch and the box lid - maybe to prevent the watch from moving around?), the box and the watch survived the shipping in ok state.
> ...


It's all okay, read the user manual, page 4 and 5:

C. CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENTThis MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time. It does not need to berepeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position,or if the battery has been changed.NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand4one step - BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly.1. Pull the crown out to position "2".2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button"A" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o'clock) is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clockposition, push button "B" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.4. Push the crown back to the "NORMAL" wearing position.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Saw someone asking if the Bulova moon had a mineral or sapphire crystal. It's sapphire on the bracelet version for sure.










-0.1 spd over the past 4 days is really within measurement error. The precisionist movement is living up to its name. Another big thank you to the thread and deal posters.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Orient Watch USA site's 50% off BF deal has ended, but they are now offering 45% off with code HLDY45 through Dec 4th.

https://orientwatchusa.com/save-additional-45-off-now/

Prices tend to be higher on their site than can be found on Amazon or through other vendors like Long Island Watch, but you might still be able to find a good price on something that's not readily available elsewhere, and with full manufacturer warranty.

(I picked up a 2nd-gen Bambino 2 with cream-colored dial and updated hacking, hand-winding movement in the BF sale for $150 - not the all-time lowest price for that watch, but not a bad deal, I think, considering it's hard to find elsewhere.)


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

As one of the people who jumped on that deal immediately, I finally got shipping information from Evine about the Oris Big Crown Day/Date (45mm version)...looks like it's supposed to be here next week. 

HOPEFULLY there aren't any issues with the watch.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

The deep blue came in. Very impressive. Amazing value. Love that Tritium lume.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

ki6h said:


> It's all okay, read the user manual, page 4 and 5:
> 
> C. CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENTThis MUST be done BEFORE using the Chrono the first time. It does not need to berepeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move the hand out of position,or if the battery has been changed.NOTE: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push will move the hand4one step - BUT holding the button down will advance the hand rapidly.1. Pull the crown out to position "2".2. If the Chrono second hand is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clock position, push button"A" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.3. If the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 o'clock) is not positioned at the "0" or 12 o'clockposition, push button "B" firmly to adjust the hand correctly.4. Push the crown back to the "NORMAL" wearing position.


Usually those kind of chrono adjustments will only adjust the hand in one second increments. If the chrono second hand is 1/4 second off the marker, then I don't think it can be easily fixed.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you can deal with an "imperfect" white-dial Deaumar Ensign automatic, it can be had for £149, about $188.

The imperfection is the inner bezel gap being about a half-millimeter more than they tolerate.

I know this would keep some of you awake at night. : )

https://deaumar.com/collections/deaumar-watches/products/deaumar-ensign-white-b-stock


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

feltharg said:


> my Bulova Chrono arrived today (basically same guts as the moonwatch) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Btw does the moonwatch have saphire crystal? it says saphire in the headline but mineral crystal in the desc. section...
> 
> Anyways, the packaging was also kinda poor, but besides scratched booklet (it was squeezed between the watch and the box lid - maybe to prevent the watch from moving around?), the box and the watch survived the shipping in ok state.
> ...


easy to fix just go on youtube they got few instructional videos on how to fix it


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> As one of the people who jumped on that deal immediately, I finally got shipping information from Evine about the Oris Big Crown Day/Date (45mm version)...looks like it's supposed to be here next week.
> 
> HOPEFULLY there aren't any issues with the watch.


Yeah. Mine is on the way, too, and should be here Friday or Saturday. I'm crossing my fingers there are no issues. And that I like the 45mm size. A bit bigger than I normally go for.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> The deep blue came in. Very impressive. Amazing value. Love that Tritium lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue looks great in person! I have the black one and it's my first tritium watch. Uncanny how that thing blazes all night even from just sitting on my dresser. Enjoy it!


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

boze said:


> The blue looks great in person! I have the black one and it's my first tritium watch. Uncanny how that thing blazes all night even from just sitting on my dresser. Enjoy it!


Tonight I will literally be sitting in bed, looking at my watch case.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RTea said:


> Received the Bulova Moon Watch from Amazon earlier today and not having had a quartz since my fashion watch days, this one is surprisingly nice and on a completely different level from the typical mall brands. Love the chronograph pusher feel, can't get enough of it. And now onto some bad news and good news...
> 
> *Bad news:*
> The watch arrived without any padding whatsoever in the shipping box and it looks like it went to war. The watch outer cardboard box is torn, the inner wood box has the hinges snapped off and I found a piece of the wood box broken off and sitting inside the box next to the watch. The little plastic piece used to keep the crown pulled out got jammed between the side of the case and the crown causing it to become bent/lopsided.
> ...


Wait, are they offering you 50% of the cost of the repair or are they offering you 50% off the total cost of the watch and you get it fixed yourself?

If it's the first one (50% of the cost of the repair) then that makes no sense at all. You'd be out of pocket for sticking with something that was broken and could easily just be returned for another one in perfect condition.

But if instead they are offering you half of your money back on the cost of the watch in return for living with a broken box and wobbly crown then that's got to be worth considering. If you bought the watch at half price in a sale perhaps then you'd effectively be getting it at 75% off which is a superb saving. You could probably even send the watch in to Bulova for a warranty repair as well. So you need to clarify exactly what Amazon's offer to you is.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

MstrDabbles said:


> It's days like this where I love the hunt. $100 later, between the watch and strap, I have a watch that looks like a million bucks. Thanks to Long Island Watches.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Nice one. I jumped on the same one. Bracelet's crappy as expected so I won't be wearing it out until my new black leather strap comes in.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you can deal with an "imperfect" white-dial Deaumar Ensign automatic, it can be had for £149, about $188.
> 
> The imperfection is the inner bezel gap being about a half-millimeter more than they tolerate.
> 
> ...


I really like this watch but I admit it would drive me crazy.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> Received the Bulova Moon Watch from Amazon earlier today and not having had a quartz since my fashion watch days, this one is surprisingly nice and on a completely different level from the typical mall brands. Love the chronograph pusher feel, can't get enough of it. And now onto some bad news and good news...
> 
> *Bad news:*
> The watch arrived without any padding whatsoever in the shipping box and it looks like it went to war. The watch outer cardboard box is torn, the inner wood box has the hinges snapped off and I found a piece of the wood box broken off and sitting inside the box next to the watch. The little plastic piece used to keep the crown pulled out got jammed between the side of the case and the crown causing it to become bent/lopsided.
> ...


Was it during the 30% and they're offering 50% off so you end up paying like $122 for it? I'd take the deal if Bulova will repair it under warranty. The damaged display box could lower resale value a bit depending on the buyer also.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RTea said:


> Received the Bulova Moon Watch from Amazon earlier today and not having had a quartz since my fashion watch days, this one is surprisingly nice and on a completely different level from the typical mall brands. Love the chronograph pusher feel, can't get enough of it. And now onto some bad news and good news...
> 
> *Bad news:*
> The watch arrived without any padding whatsoever in the shipping box and it looks like it went to war. The watch outer cardboard box is torn, the inner wood box has the hinges snapped off and I found a piece of the wood box broken off and sitting inside the box next to the watch. The little plastic piece used to keep the crown pulled out got jammed between the side of the case and the crown causing it to become bent/lopsided.
> ...





ShaggyDog said:


> Wait, are they offering you 50% of the cost of the repair or are they offering you 50% off the total cost of the watch and you get it fixed yourself?
> 
> If it's the first one (50% of the cost of the repair) then that makes no sense at all. You'd be out of pocket for sticking with something that was broken and could easily just be returned for another one in perfect condition.
> 
> But if instead they are offering you half of your money back on the cost of the watch in return for living with a broken box and wobbly crown then that's got to be worth considering. If you bought the watch at half price in a sale perhaps then you'd effectively be getting it at 75% off which is a superb saving. You could probably even send the watch in to Bulova for a warranty repair as well. So you need to clarify exactly what Amazon's offer to you is.


I'm quite sure "50% refund" refers to the purchase price.

I understand the temptation to end up with the watch for such a ridiculously low final price but, with obvious physical damage, it is unlikely that the warranty would be honored. The cost of repair is an unknown so there's no way to evaluate the "bargain."

If it were damage to the packaging and box only, keeping the item with a partial refund (I've received 20% and 25% in similar situations) would be the way to go. With damage to the watch itself, I see no other choice than to exchange it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you can pull off the white band, this is a nice deal.

Porsche Design Flat Six Automatic Men's Watch 6351.41.64.1256


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Citizen NH8350 series automatic dress watches for $99 at Long Island Watch with free U.S. shipping ($5 AU, CA, UK).

Citizen Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #NH8350-59L

Citizen Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #NH8350-59A

Citizen Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #NH8350-83E

Citizen Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #NH8350-83A

Not a lot of information on these: 40mm case diameter, 50M WR, Miyota 8200 movement so it hand winds but doesn't hack. Looks like a Southeast Asia model and a step back in time for Citizen, who stopped competing with Seiko's affordable automatics in this market 5 or 6 years ago.

The down side is a bracelet buckle with no micro adustment holes.










But you're not going to wear that. 20mm lug width and it looks good on WilliamA's Hirsch strap.

Thanks to WilliamA for the photo and video!


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I was just going to post a similar deal at WoW:

Men's Flat 6 Automatic Black Rubber White Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches

$549.99, but there is an additional 10% off, so it would be $50 more for likely a more palatable colour combo. Both are great deals...does anyone know if these have been sub-$500 before?


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought an Aeroscope Chrono a while ago and I love it! The rubber strap is pretty good for rubber but, as mentioned by someone already, pretty short. I put mine on an Assulotamente (or so) that I got for $30 on ebay:










WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh. Oh, my.
> 
> Yes, I would say this is worth what I paid for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MstrDabbles said:


> Tonight I will literally be sitting in bed, looking at my watch case.!


It brightens my day to hear people express joy and interest like this.

Life's short. Enjoy your watches.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

boze said:


> The blue looks great in person! I have the black one and it's my first tritium watch. Uncanny how that thing blazes all night even from just sitting on my dresser. Enjoy it!


Yes. Tritium kicks ass.

But it does not charge from light. The little tubes in your watch are filled with tritium and coated with phosphorus. Tritium is a radioactive gas that excites the phosphorus molecules in the phosphorus causing them to glow. They can last up to 25 years, but some people report tritium getting noticeably dimmer after 10 years.

Here's a blurb from Wikipedia:

"Tritium illumination is the use of gaseous tritium, a radioactive isotope of hydrogen, to create visible light. Tritium emits electrons through beta decay, and, when they interact with a phosphor material, fluorescent light is created, a process called radioluminescence."

"The average such GTLS has a useful life of 10-20 years[citation needed]. As the tritium component of the lighting is often more expensive than the rest of the watch itself, manufacturers try to use as little as possible.[citation needed] Being an unstable isotope with a half-life of 12.32 years, tritium loses half its brightness in that period."

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritium_illumination


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> I bought an Aeroscope Chrono a while ago and I love it! The rubber strap is pretty good for rubber but, as mentioned by someone already, pretty short. I put mine on an Assulotamente (or so) that I got for $30 on ebay


Is that case SS DLC? I think all the other models were titanium only, which I don't particularly care for.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Yes. Tritium kicks ass.
> 
> But it does not charge from light. The little tubes in your watch are filled with tritium and coated with phosphorus. Tritium is a radioactive gas that excites the phosphorus molecules in the phosphorus causing them to glow. They can last up to 25 years, but some people report tritium getting noticeably dimmer after 10 years.
> 
> ...


To add a little, Traser watches warranties cover the tritium for 10 years. So that 10 year span is likely a good estimate.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Pan Europ on order. Can't pass up the deal.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...to-chrono/H35756735.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

ShaggyDog said:


> Wait, are they offering you 50% of the cost of the repair or are they offering you 50% off the total cost of the watch and you get it fixed yourself?
> 
> If it's the first one (50% of the cost of the repair) then that makes no sense at all. You'd be out of pocket for sticking with something that was broken and could easily just be returned for another one in perfect condition.
> 
> But if instead they are offering you half of your money back on the cost of the watch in return for living with a broken box and wobbly crown then that's got to be worth considering. If you bought the watch at half price in a sale perhaps then you'd effectively be getting it at 75% off which is a superb saving. You could probably even send the watch in to Bulova for a warranty repair as well. So you need to clarify exactly what Amazon's offer to you is.


It was half off of my purchase price. So total with taxes the Bulova Moon Watch on bracelet cost me $132 and some change.

Also, the stem itself isn't wobbly and still straight and solid. The crown is just sitting crooked on the stem. The crown itself isn't loose or anything, just crooked/bent. My brother lives really close to one of their service centers in Rancho Cucamonga so I might give it to him to drop off during the holidays.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

impetusera said:


> Kind of wish I had picked one up. Victorinox watches are a solid choice for the money especially when on sale. I know a lot of people don't give them a second thought cause they're a "knife company" but their materials and build quality is right up with everyone else.


Victorinox makes their own watches, which can't be said for a lot of people. Yes, they use ETA movements, but at these prices you can't expect in-house. They may also have various pieces from Asia, like clasps and buckles. Maybe not.

About 10 years into their watch foray, they started making watches in a Breitling factory. I believe they bought the factory a few years later. It's in Switzerland.

I have three and hold them in high enough regard that I have two of one watch just for a backup. I can't say that about any other watch in my cases.

I think Victorinox is a legitimate Swiss Made watch. Enjoy them and be proud of them. They are excellent values.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

RTea said:


> It was half off of my purchase price. So total with taxes the Bulova Moon Watch on bracelet cost me $132 and some change.
> 
> Also, the stem itself isn't wobbly and still straight and solid. The crown is just sitting crooked on the stem. The crown itself isn't loose or anything, just crooked/bent. My brother lives really close to one of their service centers in Rancho Cucamonga so I might give it to him to drop off during the holidays.


If it's just the crown sitting crooked on the stem then it could be an easy fix for a watchmaker. For $132 I'd take their offer in an instant. In fact I'd snap their hand off for a Moonwatch with a wonky crown for only $132.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Victorinox makes their own watches, which can't be said for a lot of people. Yes, they use ETA movements, but at these prices you can't expect in-house. They may also have various pieces from Asia, like clasps and buckles. Maybe not.
> 
> About 10 years into their watch foray, they started making watches in a Breitling factory. I believe they bought the factory a few years later. It's in Switzerland.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. I think that people who don't give Victorinox the time of day need to really look into their products. Yes, they have LOTS of "avant-garde" styles, but their conservative models look great and are well made. I mean, we love Seiko and they can't even align their dials haha!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

CamM77 said:


> So... genuine question here... how does this stack up as a potential deal?
> 
> Alpina Chronograph Date Racing GT-3 for US$670
> 
> View attachment 10074922


Ended up pulling the trigger on this. Hopefully I like it as much in person as I do based on pictures!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Just got shipping confirmation on that crazy cheap Suunto deal from a few days ago. Areatrend now selling them for $177. The $48 deal must have been a mistake. Thanks to op.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Just got shipping confirmation on that crazy cheap Suunto deal from a few days ago. Areatrend now selling them for $177. The $48 deal must have been a mistake. Thanks to op.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


They were back in stock last night for $48.. didn't last long though.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Just arrived - quick pics.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Don't mean to clutter this thread but a lot of JeanRichard buyers peruse here, any chance anyone is willing to sell their rubber or leather strap and clasp?


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Just got shipping confirmation on that crazy cheap Suunto deal from a few days ago. Areatrend now selling them for $177. The $48 deal must have been a mistake. Thanks to op.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Missed it the first time around. Apparently they had them in again at that price last night and I got as far as getting it in my cart and it kicked me back out when I went to enter payment as out of stock.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Victorinox makes their own watches, which can't be said for a lot of people. Yes, they use ETA movements, but at these prices you can't expect in-house. They may also have various pieces from Asia, like clasps and buckles. Maybe not.
> 
> About 10 years into their watch foray, they started making watches in a Breitling factory. I believe they bought the factory a few years later. It's in Switzerland.
> 
> ...





OfficerCamp said:


> Agreed 100%. I think that people who don't give Victorinox the time of day need to really look into their products. Yes, they have LOTS of "avant-garde" styles, but their conservative models look great and are well made. I mean, we love Seiko and they can't even align their dials haha!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's an interesting read on this topic.

http://www.europastar.com/magazine/...focus-usa-part-2-new-factory-fuels-swiss.html


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Londo Mollari said:


> Citizen NH8350 series automatic dress watches for $99 at Long Island Watch with free U.S. shipping ($5 AU, CA, UK).
> 
> Citizen Automatic Watch with Stainless Steel Bracelet #NH8350-59L
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. The NH8350-59L looks surprisingly like the Chris Ward C9 5 day, but with the textured dial. And, you know, 20 times cheaper.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Here's an interesting read on this topic.
> 
> Market focus USA - Part 2:New factory fuels Swiss Army (...)





> "The main reason for the new watch factory was to get the quality control into our hands, because quality is one of the key attributes of our brand," says Elsener.



No trouble with any of the VSA watches I've got. Everything solid with tight tolerance and smooth bezel action. Bracelets are great quality too. As a plus the quartz watches of theirs I have all hit squarely on the markers.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Thanks for this. The NH8350-59L looks surprisingly like the Chris Ward C9 5 day, but with the textured dial. And, you know, 20 times cheaper.


There are a couple of versions of this watch on eBay, search the model number, in white, blue and black dials in the $105-$120 range.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

impetusera said:


> No trouble with any of the VSA watches I've got. Everything solid with tight tolerance and smooth bezel action. Bracelets are great quality too. As a plus the quartz watches of theirs I have all hit squarely on the markers.[/FONT][/COLOR]


How old are they? That article is from 2007.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> How old are they? That article is from 2007.


2015 & 2016 builds.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Victorinox makes their own watches, which can't be said for a lot of people. Yes, they use ETA movements, but at these prices you can't expect in-house.


NOT A DEAL!!!!!

This is just a sidebar comment about the statement made above. I do believe it is an accurate statement.

But how cool is it that citizen, seiko, and Orient not only make their own watches but also give us in house movements at varying price levels. We take that for granted when it comes to those brands.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Toptime.eu has free international shipping for December.

I was able to get the Steinhart Ocean One DLC for 353 USD wit everything included..


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Compadre 8012G - These usually go for $59 and up, but I found a seller offering the rose gold & black version for *$19* ($14 + $5 shipping) The yellow gold & white version is $41 shipped.

This model has a hand-wind, Sea-Gull 1700A movement with a 50+ hour reserve. It's an homage of the Junghans Meister Hand-Wind. A smaller sized dress watch, 38mm x 9mm case, 18mm strap.

BTW - The box it comes in is top notch, worth $10 easily by itself.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> Here's an interesting read on this topic.
> 
> http://www.europastar.com/magazine/...focus-usa-part-2-new-factory-fuels-swiss.html


That is very interesting. One thing to note is that they only talk about assembly, not production or manufacturing of any kind.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> That is very interesting. One thing to note is that they only talk about assembly, not production or manufacturing of any kind.


It probably is only assembly and inspection in the Switzerland factory. Maybe more or less depending on model. Who's to say how much of anything any of the Swiss brands do in their factories.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Compadre 8012G - These usually go for $59 and up, but I found a seller offering the rose gold & black version for *$19* ($14 + $5 shipping) The yellow gold & white version is $41 shipped.
> 
> This model has a hand-wind, Sea-Gull 1700A movement with a 50+ hour reserve. It's a homage of the Junghans Meister Hand-Wind. A smaller sized dress watch, 38mm x 9mm case, 18mm strap.
> 
> ...


thanks "compadre" that's definitely an interesting watch.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

fel2718 said:


> Toptime.eu has free international shipping for December.
> 
> I was able to get the Steinhart Ocean One DLC for 353 USD wit everything included..


Wow...that is a VERY good deal. Prices seem to be slightly less than direct from Steinhart, and you save the 30 Euro shipping charge.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Great deal at jet.com on the srp777 as others have stated, I have one or I'd jump on it. My suggestion is jump fast, obviously jet.com clearly doesn't have it's "crap" together, just take a look at this ughhhh
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Wrist-watches-by-SEIKO/729ce6b01a0a4ddaaefa3b1105775fa5
> 
> I wonder sometimes if these etailers know what they are doing with pricing, but one can really clean up if you're patient and then pounce!!!


Psssssshhhh. That's not a deal, I have this same watch and only paid $200 for it!!!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> This one
> 
> [URL="http://


Today's your day man! Did you see that Toptime.eu only has this one Squale for sale. Free international shipping and a price of $733 USD!!!

https://www.toptime.eu/collections/watches/products/squale-1521-026-ocean-blasted


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Macy's is having a 25% off sale on certain watch brands. Seiko PADI is on on the list and that meant Merry Xmas to me!  $315 with the 25% code FRIEND. Also cash back of 6% on ebates or befrugal. Free shipping in US.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...p=1&spc=235&ruleId=25&slotId=1&kws=seiko padi


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Compadre 8012G - These usually go for $59 and up, but I found a seller offering the rose gold & black version for *$19* ($14 + $5 shipping) The yellow gold & white version is $41 shipped.
> 
> This model has a hand-wind, Sea-Gull 1700A movement with a 50+ hour reserve. It's a homage of the Junghans Meister Hand-Wind. A smaller sized dress watch, 38mm x 9mm case, 18mm strap.
> 
> BTW - The box it comes it is top notch, worth $10 easily by itself.


Pulled the trigger, I was on Gearbest the other day looking at these but today could not let it pass by...Thanks (or no thanks!). ;-)


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

I just got an Email from Deep Blue saying their 40% sale is still going. Code: CYBER

 I imagine this deal is going to hurt the billion Deep Blue watches people are trying to re-sell.


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Macy's is having a 25% off sale on certain watch brands. Seiko PADI is on on the list and that meant Merry Xmas to me!  $315 with the 25% code FRIEND. Also cash back of 6% on ebates or befrugal. Free shipping in US.


"product no longer available" Sad times..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Bulova factory-authorized refurbished Precisionist Longwood, 96B130, $99.99. That's about half what others are selling them for.

Bulova Men&apos;s 96B130 Precisionist Longwood Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch 42429465008 | eBay


----------



## Papamud (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow! A $6.00 Nomos?! I'm IN.

https://www.wish.com/search/compadre#cid=582acbf812ce091dbd2a3b24


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Pesti13nce said:


> "product no longer available" Sad times..


Really? Says in stock here. Anyone else? I guess you can search with "Seiko SRPA21"

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...p=1&spc=235&ruleId=25&slotId=1&kws=seiko padi


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Really? Says in stock here. Anyone else? I guess you can search with "Seiko SRPA21"
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-mens-automatic-prospex-diver-stainless-steel-bracelet-watch-45mm-srpa21?ID=2902250&CategoryID=23930#fn=sp%3D1%26spc%3D235%26ruleId%3D25%26slotId%3D1%26kws%3Dseiko%20padi


Try to add it to the cart. that when it told me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

watcheshalfprice on eBay also has the Bulova Accu-Swiss Murren automatic chronograph, 63C118, for $379.99 -- and that isn't listed as a refurbish.

Great price for sapphire crystal, a (what? Valjoux 7750? Selitta SW-500?) Swiss chrono movement, and a classic look. That's a good $200 better than others.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63C118 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Compadre 8012G - These usually go for $59 and up, but I found a seller offering the rose gold & black version for *$19* ($14 + $5 shipping) The yellow gold & white version is $41 shipped.
> 
> This model has a hand-wind, Sea-Gull 1700A movement with a 50+ hour reserve. It's a homage of the Junghans Meister Hand-Wind. A smaller sized dress watch, 38mm x 9mm case, 18mm strap.
> 
> BTW - The box it comes it is top notch, worth $10 easily by itself.


Is wish.com a reputable site? Have people ordered there before?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Pesti13nce said:


> Try to add it to the cart. that when it told me.


Sorry, but I went through checkout and up to the pay page and I didn't get that out of stock msg.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

My Certina DS8 arrived. I'd been lusting after one of these for ages, and hadn't seen the blue dial until this listing. It came with a stamped warranty card.










Edit - The seller has another one for sale, and even dropped the price by $5 CERTINA MEN&apos;S DS 8 42MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE QUARTZ WATCH C033.450.11.041.00 | eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

kpjimmy said:


> Sorry, but I went through checkout and up to the pay page and I didn't get that out of stock msg.


Eh maybe Macy's website is trying to tell me i shouldn't buy this... lol i tried on my cell, work computer, and home computer still says not available.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Pesti13nce said:


> Eh maybe Macy's website is trying to tell me i shouldn't buy this... lol i tried on my cell, work computer, and home computer still says not available.


LOL I guess so! I went through two different browsers at work. And once not signed into my account. Went through the check out process twice. :/

Sorry I couldn't help you spend money! lol


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If anyone sees a deal on a Hamilton Khaki King on leather (or bracelet) let me know. My watch box told me I need one . Best price I can find is about $315 delivered.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Ditto the above. That's the Hamilton I'm after as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I was ready to get one but the sneaky buggers raised the base price from $371 to about $440.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Papamud said:


> Wow! A $6.00 Nomos?! I'm IN.
> 
> https://www.wish.com/search/compadre#cid=582acbf812ce091dbd2a3b24


But $7 Canadian! Screwed again!!!


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Ditto the above. That's the Hamilton I'm after as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there's one here used: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/hamilton-khaki-king-3735754.html


----------



## Uhrman (Oct 11, 2014)

This one is made of Titanium too. It wears really comfortable.



cfcfan81 said:


> Is that case SS DLC? I think all the other models were titanium only, which I don't particularly care for.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

City74 said:


> If anyone sees a deal on a Hamilton Khaki King on leather (or bracelet) let me know. My watch box told me I need one . Best price I can find is about $315 delivered.
> 
> View attachment 10078930


I'm looking for the deals of this watch too, preferably in EU. Best deals I've seen are about 360 euros.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Today's your day man! Did you see that Toptime.eu only has this one Squale for sale. Free international shipping and a price of $733 USD!!!
> 
> https://www.toptime.eu/collections/watches/products/squale-1521-026-ocean-blasted


Order placed, thanks for the heads up. I did see it after fel2718 posted the Steinhart deal but I needed the push to place the order. Timing is awful but made it work and as has been discussed these are rarely on sale. This watch sells for more than this used, can't go wrong. Thanks again.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Dang, just picked up a PADI Turtle to go with the 777 Turtle I got from Kohls. I had $30 in Plenti points + 8% cashback and 10x back in Plenti points (like $14 worth), so that helped push me over the edge.

Good thing my wife is out of town next week as I have this and the Glycine coming and just received an Edox Class1 GMT this week from Ashford.

I did just give her a Rolex 37mm Yachtmaster, so hopefully that gets me a pass. :-D


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on eBay for $155 shipped. I don't have a link since I was looking using app but just put this item number in:

152339423776


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

City74 said:


> Seiko SKX009 on eBay for $155 shipped. I don't have a link since I was looking using app but just put this item number in:
> 
> 152339423776


www.ebay.com/itm/152339423776


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

seller has 99,1 rating, thats a big red flag for me...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

feltharg said:


> seller has 99,1 rating, thats a big red flag for me...


If you look at the negative feedback it's all basically nothing bad about the company. People complaining about slow shipping (it's from Singapore) and one person says the watch looks fake (really it's a citizen) and another complaining about a skin allergy. Haha don't think the rating really means much based on that plus with eBay and Paypal protection you really have low risk...but ya don't have to buy. Just saying


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

feltharg said:


> seller has 99,1 rating, thats a big red flag for me...


99.1% and over 4000 transactions is a red flag? Geez...have you ever dealt with the general purchasing public before?

One guy gave the seller a negative b/c the watch strap made his arm itch.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> 99.1% and over 4000 transactions is a red flag? Geez...have you ever dealt with the general purchasing public before?
> 
> One guy gave the seller a negative b/c the watch strap made his arm itch.


Haha if most retail companies had a 99% customer rating they would be doing back flips. People get way to caught up on ratings before finding out why it's rated that way etc. I would buy from this seller in a second just don't want an SKX


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

City74 said:


> Haha if most retail companies had a 99% customer rating they would be doing back flips. People get way to caught up on ratings before finding out why it's rated that way etc. I would buy from this seller in a second just don't want an SKX


Seriously...I got a negative before b/c UPS left some buyer's ink between their storm door and front door instead of behind some planter or crap. 100% out of my control, but people are idiots...


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

feltharg said:


> seller has 99,1 rating, thats a big red flag for me...


Check rule 2 - Mods


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Uhrman said:


> I bought an Aeroscope Chrono a while ago and I love it! The rubber strap is pretty good for rubber but, as mentioned by someone already, pretty short. I put mine on an Assulotamente (or so) that I got for $30 on ebay:
> View attachment 10076818


Hi! The Aeroscope has a lug width of 25mm, so what width did you purchase for your Assulutamente strap? 24mm or 26mm?

I'm looking for options for mine as well.

Yours looks gorgeous!


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

solitudex said:


> Hi! The Aeroscope has a lug width of 25mm, so what width did you purchase for your Assulutamente strap? 24mm or 26mm?
> 
> I'm looking for options for mine as well.
> 
> Yours look gorgeous!


Can't speak on that specific model, but FWIW I usually go for a 22 strap in a 21 width, and I've never had a problem.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

solitudex said:


> Hi! The Aeroscope has a lug width of 25mm, so what width did you purchase for your Assulutamente strap? 24mm or 26mm?
> 
> I'm looking for options for mine as well.
> 
> Yours look gorgeous!


My JR Aquascope lugs measure 25.6mm, an oddity I hadn't previously measured. 26mm should be a good fit.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> My Certina DS8 arrived. I'd been lusting after one of these for ages, and hadn't seen the blue dial until this listing. It came with a stamped warranty card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the blue? Sunburst or Matt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> 99.1% and over 4000 transactions is a red flag? Geez...have you ever dealt with the general purchasing public before?
> 
> One guy gave the seller a negative b/c the watch strap made his arm itch.


I once had a buyer with only a few transactions tell me, "Smooth transaction, great watch" -- and then give me a Neutral rating.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

petalz said:


> How's the blue? Sunburst or Matt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sunburst. I thought it might be a little smurf-y based on the stock picture, but this shade is perfect as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> My JR Aquascope lugs measure 25.6mm, an oddity I hadn't previously measured. 26mm should be a good fit.


Interesting. I'm flirting with the idea of investing in a quality bracelet, so the pressure's on me that I don't order an ill-fitted size!

Some bracelet makers apparently suggested, perhaps conservatively, a 24mm bracelet with 25mm spring bar.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

techchallenger said:


> Can't speak on that specific model, but FWIW I usually go for a 22 strap in a 21 width, and I've never had a problem.


Thanks! I might give leather straps of 26mm a try!


----------



## senorsmog (Sep 1, 2015)

6 more listed. Check that, 5. I took one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-...254750?hash=item3d286d44de:g:XLAAAOSw8gVX~po5



Rocat said:


> Arrrrggghhh! It's sold out! I really like the color of that dial. I don't want the one on the bracelet. I have enough black faced watches.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

WOW, thanks! Grabbed one just on reflex!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

thedius said:


> WOW, thanks! Grabbed one just on reflex!


Grabbed one as well...will make for a good Christmas gift.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

The Timex GMT has two units in stock now. Had three but I grabbed one.
Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

solitudex said:


> Interesting. I'm flirting with the idea of investing in a quality bracelet, so the pressure's on me that I don't order an ill-fitted size!
> 
> Some bracelet makers apparently suggested, perhaps conservatively, a 24mm bracelet with 25mm spring bar.


I'd be very careful. You won't find a quality bracelet beyond JR's, why would you, how could you?


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

This seems like a pretty good deal... $202 for a Seiko turtle anyone?

EDIT: Gone already! Not surprising I guess.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

not a deal -- but an eterna question

I got my Eterna Pulseometer -- question when you reset the chrono is it common for it not to point to 12 like mine points to 12:01. It's not terrible - and I'm not that picky - but is this something to really worry about? It is a pretty cool watch- I can see the attraction. I like all the heritage stuff. I ask here because I know this forum has a lot of pulosometer owners right?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

All gone now (both the Timex and the Turtle).


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

More turtles... bracelet versions from same seller for $220 shipped, here and here.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Order placed, thanks for the heads up. I did see it after fel2718 posted the Steinhart deal but I needed the push to place the order. Timing is awful but made it work and as has been discussed these are rarely on sale. This watch sells for more than this used, can't go wrong. Thanks again.


I'm starting to see the beauty in this watch. Not many divers have faint blue face on bead blasted case. Early grats!
Please share a wrist shot when it arrives.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This watch finally made it into Ashford's cyber week sale. Rough day for my AmEx card between the Squale and this one but I've flipped a couple to make room for these. Don't forget 6.9% CB fro befrugal, gets it down to ~$256.

Certina DS Royal C010-417-16-031-00 Men's Watch , watches

[URL="http://


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Contemplating the Seiko DUN025P1 for $301.20. The seller has a good rating on eBay and the Watch is a bit less directly through their website.

http://www.watcheszon.com/seiko-mens-sun025p1-kinetic-business-bnib-watch-p-217424/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I'm starting to see the beauty in this watch. Not many divers have faint blue face on bead blasted case. Early grats!
> Please share a wrist shot when it arrives.


Thanks, I have a couple of pictures to take in the next few weeks. The Squale is one of the very few watches that I have liked from the first time I saw it and knew one day I would own it. Didn't think it would be today but it's a very good deal that was hard to let go. Thanks for your advice earlier, I would have taken it had this deal not shown up as it did.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

sheepfishdog said:


> This seems like a pretty good deal... $202 for a Seiko turtle anyone?
> 
> EDIT: Gone already! Not surprising I guess.


They also have the Blue Turtle for $219

SEIKO MEN&apos;S 44MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRP773K1 | eBay

EDIT: Gone as well


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> They also have the Blue Turtle for $219
> 
> SEIKO MEN&apos;S 44MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRP773K1 | eBay
> 
> EDIT: Gone as well


Gone also! This thread is like a Black Hole!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Kohls has 10% off watches right now, 25% off for cardholders, 20% for non cardholders, 8% eBates cash back. $10 kohls cash for every $50 spent.


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> I'd be very careful. You won't find a quality bracelet beyond JR's, why would you, how could you?


I'm actually looking at the German-made Vollmer or Staib bracelets. Apparently quite renowned in the field.

Bracelets by JR are beautiful too, but their prices new can be rather prohibitive. Unless there is anyone here who has one to offer me? Heh


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The carbon JeanRichard is pretty wild looking. Total weight is 93 grams. The ridges on the case make it look like it was 3D printed. Hand winds very smoothly and everything seems to work properly.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

I was gonna wear my new Deep Blue, but unfortunately I do not own the world's smallest screwdriver needed to adjust the bracelet.


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

RyanD said:


> The carbon JeanRichard is pretty wild looking. Total weight is 93 grams. The ridges on the case make it look like it was 3D printed. Hand winds very smoothly and everything seems to work properly.
> 
> View attachment 10081034


Unreal price for that. And it's a vertical clutch. Fantastic piece that I paid more for but still love. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

I just can't imagine what wrong with the price as the movement it self worth at least 10 bucks.




















grab one for sure, want to test out that ST17 series - 1700 movement


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> 99.1% and over 4000 transactions is a red flag? Geez...have you ever dealt with the general purchasing public before?
> 
> One guy gave the seller a negative b/c the watch strap made his arm itch.


If only we had a dislike button...


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

If watch buying was ...., this would be the money shot.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Compadre 8012G - These usually go for $59 and up, but I found a seller offering the rose gold & black version for *$19* ($14 + $5 shipping) The yellow gold & white version is $41 shipped.
> 
> This model has a hand-wind, Sea-Gull 1700A movement with a 50+ hour reserve. It's a homage of the Junghans Meister Hand-Wind. A smaller sized dress watch, 38mm x 9mm case, 18mm strap.
> 
> ...


This-is-really-good-deal


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Victorinox from Amazon arrived. Very nice looking watch. The bezel only turns clockwise.

It has this odd tamper proof band around it. I don't know how I could possibly remove the band without cutting it... :roll:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The Victorinox from Amazon arrived. Very nice looking watch. The bezel only turns clockwise.
> 
> It has this odd tamper proof band around it. I don't know how I could possibly remove the band without cutting it... :roll:
> 
> ...


Pull a bracelet pin. Might be a simple spring pin in the clasp.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

I think it might have been sarcasm? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The Victorinox from Amazon arrived. Very nice looking watch. The bezel only turns clockwise.
> 
> It has this odd tamper proof band around it. I don't know how I could possibly remove the band without cutting it... :roll:
> 
> ...


That looks like hospital bracelet material. Chainsaw, flamethrower?


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

patrolmi said:


> not a deal -- but an eterna question
> 
> I got my Eterna Pulseometer -- question when you reset the chrono is it common for it not to point to 12 like mine points to 12:01. It's not terrible - and I'm not that picky - but is this something to really worry about? It is a pretty cool watch- I can see the attraction. I like all the heritage stuff. I ask here because I know this forum has a lot of pulosometer owners right?


Mine is not like that. Should be an easy fix for your local competent watchmaker if it bothers you.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

For all of you time travelers out there, $899 at Ashford. Limited Edition of 999 pieces, the will it fit pic is kinda crazy.

Hamilton American Classic H51511331 Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches

[URL="http://


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Double


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> For all of you time travelers out there, $899 at Ashford. Limited Edition of 999 pieces
> 
> Hamilton American Classic H51511331 Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches
> 
> [URL="http://


So orange is "Stop...Ham-ilton Time"?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Disneydave said:


> So orange is "Stop...Ham-ilton Time"?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


999? They should have stopped at 1.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Got my moon watch...I mean my snorkel today. Bracelet is actually not too bad, but a NATO gives it more character.

I need to unsubscribe from this thread!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

royalpig180 said:


> Is wish.com a reputable site? Have people ordered there before?


I've never heard of this site until today, so don't know anything about it...but the internet knows all!
https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.wish.com

Would be interested in any feedback from a wish.com purchase


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Rado d star 200 with the black and silver bracelet was reduced to $759. 6.9% befrugal gets it just above $700.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Picked up a strap for the GO. I was planning on a reddish brown, but the store didn't have any. Decided to try a light brown lizard instead. I think it will work ok.

The Carl F. Bucherer rep happened to be in the store loading the case with new models. They have some amazing new models with peripheral rotors. My Bucherer is still my favorite watch.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The carbon JeanRichard is pretty wild looking. Total weight is 93 grams. The ridges on the case make it look like it was 3D printed. Hand winds very smoothly and everything seems to work properly.
> 
> View attachment 10081034


Forged carbon is pretty awesome. Until recently, only REALLY expensive watches used it.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Sold out! That was fast 



HoustonReal said:


> Compadre 8012G - These usually go for $59 and up, but I found a seller offering the rose gold & black version for *$19* ($14 + $5 shipping) The yellow gold & white version is $41 shipped.
> 
> This model has a hand-wind, Sea-Gull 1700A movement with a 50+ hour reserve. It's a homage of the Junghans Meister Hand-Wind. A smaller sized dress watch, 38mm x 9mm case, 18mm strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

solitudex said:


> Interesting. I'm flirting with the idea of investing in a quality bracelet, so the pressure's on me that I don't order an ill-fitted size!
> 
> Some bracelet makers apparently suggested, perhaps conservatively, a 24mm bracelet with 25mm spring bar.


I use a 26 on my aquascope and terrascope. Works perfectly. Is an Ammo from vintageammostraps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

sobwanhoser said:


> I've never heard of this site until today, so don't know anything about it...but the internet knows all!
> https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.wish.com
> 
> Would be interested in any feedback from a wish.com purchase


Plenty of purchases, no issues.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

AllThingsWatches said:


> I use a 26 on my aquascope and terrascope. Works perfectly. Is an Ammo from vintageammostraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I like yours a lot!! Very nice.


----------



## LuckyGhoul (Jul 15, 2015)

Baume and Mercier Clifton Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch

EXTRA $350 OFF WITH COUPON CODE "BF2-BM350" - FINAL PRICE: $995

This is from Jomashop, my post counts are too low to post a link :-( Comes with a bracelet, I've been told this is one of the lowest prices on this model. Probably a good deal if you've been waiting for a reduction on this model.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> The carbon JeanRichard is pretty wild looking. Total weight is 93 grams. The ridges on the case make it look like it was 3D printed. Hand winds very smoothly and everything seems to work properly.
> 
> View attachment 10081034


Looks fantastic! I was so tempted for a JR, but alas the ones I really liked either sold out or priced me out (despite being so well discounted).

So....

After telling myself I'd bought enough watches for 2016 and that I didn't need to look at the deals thread during BF/CF, this thread is precisely where I found myself camped over the last week!

Consequently, my addiction has been sated by "not" buying the following watches, the first of which is due to "not" arrive on Monday...

Hamilton Pan Europ Auto Chrono









Bulova Moon Watch (on Bracelet)









Alpina Chronograph Date Racing GT-3









This will be my first Bulova and first Alpina and I can't wait to see them in the flesh.

Thanks to all the deal finders and enablers in this thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi,

Looks like a deal?

WOW Victorinox 241187 579 USD

-10% 2016BEST coupon 521,99 USD
-11,3% from befrugal 463 USD

For ETA 7750 ?


----------



## jlowyz (Nov 5, 2016)

AllThingsWatches said:


> I use a 26 on my aquascope and terrascope. Works perfectly. Is an Ammo from vintageammostraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dinek said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like a deal?
> 
> ...


Got a new 7750 Victorinox 241195 for $359 last week Lightning Deals, should arrive Monday from Amazon, and I stupidly forgot about BeFrugal, would have saved 8.5% more.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> Been thinking about putting an offer on the DC-4 via watchgooroo. But I'm a tad confused if it is actually a true 24-hr watch.
> ie is it reading as 8:10PM or 10:10PM?
> 
> View attachment 10072234


Here's my 12-hr version. It's a great watch, vintage looks with a 42mm cases size. Mine hasn't left my wrists since it arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

RyanD said:


> The carbon JeanRichard is pretty wild looking. Total weight is 93 grams. The ridges on the case make it look like it was 3D printed. Hand winds very smoothly and everything seems to work properly.
> 
> View attachment 10081034


Very nice indeed,stock pictures didn't do it justice. It's got a vintage look to it, call it cartina n not patina

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

FYI, those Seiko Turtles are available again from Hot Brands on eBay. In my experience, that seller only lists each watch as having one item in stock at a time, and then an hour or two after it "sells out," they add another, so you might consider checking again if it's one you really want. Unfortunately, there's no way to know how many they really have. With the PADI turtle a couple weeks ago, they really only had 4 before they stopped adding new inventory.

SRP773 ($219): SEIKO MEN&apos;S 44MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE AUTOMATIC BLUE DIAL WATCH SRP773K1 | eBay
SRP775 ($219): SEIKO MEN&apos;S 44MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE AUTOMATIC BLACK DIAL WATCH SRP775K1 | eBay
SRP779 ($201): SEIKO MEN&apos;S 44MM BLACK RUBBER BAND STEEL CASE AUTOMATIC ANALOG WATCH SRP779K1 | eBay


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

matlobi said:


> Plenty of purchases, no issues.
> 
> Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


It's another version of Ali express,very popular over here in the uk

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Compadre 8012G - These usually go for $59 and up, but I found a seller offering the rose gold & black version for *$19* ($14 + $5 shipping) The yellow gold & white version is $41 shipped.
> 
> This model has a hand-wind, Sea-Gull 1700A movement with a 50+ hour reserve. It's a homage of the Junghans Meister Hand-Wind. A smaller sized dress watch, 38mm x 9mm case, 18mm strap.
> 
> BTW - The box it comes it is top notch, worth $10 easily by itself.


I bought one of these on Ali, lasted about two weeks. The manual winding mechanism broke. 
Got a refund - shipment cost and kept the watch. 
Not sure if I'll ever get it fixed though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Oh. Oh, my.
> 
> Yes, I would say this is worth what I paid for it.
> 
> ...


Should have jumped when I saw this. So sad I missed out. One of the nicest dials they make! Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

UK Deal - Here's a good one, Christopher Ward sale, 22mm alligator straps with Bader deployant down from £200 to £50, and 30% off a load of Tridents.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

ShaggyDog said:


> UK Deal - Here's a good one, Christopher Ward sale, 22mm alligator straps with Bader deployant down from £200 to £50, and 30% off a load of Tridents.


Thanks, I had been looking for a navy gator strap w/ deployant clasp to try on my white Kontiki. This should fit the bill nicely and is available to ship to the US for $5.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Has anyone had their 8.5% from Amazon show up on befrugal?

Mine hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

The Macy's SRPA21 is back in stock.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...s-steel-bracelet-watch-45mm-srpa21?ID=2902250


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I received my $113 Certina DS from Ashford BF sale.....I'm happy

PS....sorry about the fuzz on the crystal and shadows in pic


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Beware, the turtles probably come with a misaligned chapter ring!





 for reference


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

AllThingsWatches said:


> I use a 26 on my aquascope and terrascope. Works perfectly. Is an Ammo from vintageammostraps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a brown dial, or the gray and it just looks brown? Don't see a brown dial Hokusai anywhere - it looks amazing!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Has anyone had their 8.5% from Amazon show up on befrugal?
> 
> Mine hasn't shown up yet.


I just saw mine today for the VSA Alpnach Chrono that shipped Wednesday.


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

Disneydave said:


> Is that a brown dial, or the gray and it just looks brown? Don't see a brown dial Hokusai anywhere - it looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Its the grey version. Originally came on bracelet which is nice but very bulky.

The dial may appear to have some brown tones because of the strap and lighting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

KrisOK said:


> Forged carbon is pretty awesome. Until recently, only REALLY expensive watches used it.


The carbon used in the JeanRichard isn't forged carbon, it's unidirectional carbon fiber that appears to have been made into blocks and then machined down. Seems similar to the NPTP Richard Mille uses; I haven't really seen anything else similar used in watches. Theoretically, machining down blocks of carbon the way JR does it would be more expensive and difficult to do than forging or using a small cut-out layup the way Oris does.


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

I had never really heard of the brand Deep Blue before; but was impressed with a member's post of the one he got. I am absolutely infatuated with ceramic bezel dive watches; and was about to pull the trigger on a Ball NEDU for $3k when I came across the Deep Blue Daynight Recon T-100 which compares favorably (except for the chrono functions) and cost 2200 less! I absolutely love the tritium tubes (one of the reasons I like Ball so much) and this one looks like a knockout, will post pics when it comes in.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

If anyone missed out on that Victorionox 7750 chrono deal, looks like someone's doing a catch-and-release:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fso-victorinox-alpnach-chronograph-241195-bnib-3810802.html


----------



## DamienT (Feb 23, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> Has anyone had their 8.5% from Amazon show up on befrugal?
> 
> Mine hasn't shown up yet.


Be careful with befrugal and Amazon. I lost out twice with them and their excuses were "amazon doesn't report cashback" keep checking and contact them ASAP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Am-watches.com is running a sale on their custom amphibian divers. The deal is for a free bezel of your choice when you order a custom watch. Kind of a cool deal, they have a configurator that lets you pick your dial, case, strap and bezel. I ordered a black am marked no number dial,710 case, black bezel amphibian on black leather for $115 shipped from Germany. Maybe not a black Friday kind of deal buy it's nice to build your watch without the hassle.

www.am-diver.com

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Has anyone had their 8.5% from Amazon show up on befrugal?
> 
> Mine hasn't shown up yet.


Mine showed up as pending today.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

All my Befrugal cash back from BF buys are showing as pending.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Was just browsing Ashford again and saw they had the red bezel Certina DS Action for $138 on sale. I don't need a red bezel diver but would like to have the same watch with the black bezel. They had that one also but for $291. I thought I would contact them to see if they would do the black bezel for the "sale" price of $138. Sure enough they did and I got one. That's a TON of watch for the money. Should be here early next week


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

AllThingsWatches said:


> Unreal price for that. And it's a vertical clutch. Fantastic piece that I paid more for but still love. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you read that the DD module on that is vertical clutch?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Ditto the above. That's the Hamilton I'm after as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Lol the volume of people who got JR's (which is normally outside of F71 range) in this thread remind me of when everyone in Family Guy (except Peter) got a free boat.










My Terrascope GMT should arrive today, super excited!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This has been posted before but in case some have missed it, Clockwork Synergy's sitewide 25% off sale is still on. Their heavy NATO is exceptionally nice and customer service is very responsive. This discount also applies to their sale items, highly recommend CS. Code is Turkey25.

https://www.clockworksynergy.com/


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Both my Glycine Combat 6 and Oris ProPilot Day/Date 45mm came in from the Evine sale. If they were display models, I can't tell. Flawless shape. 

And, as someone pointed out previously, they came from two different sources. So it doesn't look like Evine is stocking all of their watches, but instead drop shipping directly from a distributor. In fact, the "Fulfillment Center" address on the Oris package is the same as Stührling's customer service center in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

This Orient Trooper looks like a good deal on Massdrop for $129.99 + $7.75 shipping.

Available in four colors.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-trooper-automatic-watch?referer=LVMQP5


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Link please ?  


City74 said:


> Was just browsing Ashford again and saw they had the red bezel Certina DS Action for $138 on sale. I don't need a red bezel diver but would like to have the same watch with the black bezel. They had that one also but for $291. I thought I would contact them to see if they would do the black bezel for the "sale" price of $138. Sure enough they did and I got one. That's a TON of watch for the money. Should be here early next week
> 
> View attachment 10085282


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

UK deal - Argos have this Pulsar chronograph down to £70. That's quite a lot of watch for the money.

























https://www.argos.co.uk/product/3194614

This watch is part of Pulsar's WRC collection, though I'm not sure if it has any WRC branding on it though, but it's a cool looking racing inspired watch.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Raydius said:


> Lol the volume of people who got JR's (which is normally outside of F71 range) in this thread remind me of when everyone in Family Guy (except Peter) got a free boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh... I paid 3 x for mine. Oh well, still love the watch.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Raydius said:


> Lol the volume of people who got JR's (which is normally outside of F71 range) in this thread remind me of when everyone in Family Guy (except Peter) got a free boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA! Can't wait for my white dial Terrascope!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm such a jackass!

There was this Seiko SUN019 on Amazon dot com for just $259 shipped to India and I jumped on it. Totally forgot abut the BeFrugal cashback in my hurry. 
Now it's gone back up to $329, with the SUN023 available for $299 (decent deal for a new piece).


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> So it doesn't look like Evine is stocking all of their watches, but instead drop shipping directly from a distributor. In fact, the "Fulfillment Center" address on the Oris package is the same as Stührling's customer service center in Brooklyn, NY.


I ordered an Oris ProPilot 41mm from Overstock and it also came from Brooklyn, NY. Probably the same distribution center. I am returning it today and it is shipping to a warehouse in Salt Lake City.

Most BF/CM deals this year weren't really the watches I was looking for. I guess I learned from last year that buying a watch just because it's a deal isn't a good purchase. Having a few watches that you really want and waiting for the deal is a better strategy for me.

This display watch from the Watchery was the only watch I bought. Besides a light mark on the clasp and a few tiny hairline scratches on the case/bezel, it looks like a new watch. You would have the same wear after a few months anyways.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Most BF/CM deals this year weren't really the watches I was looking for. I guess I learned from last year that buying a watch just because it's a deal isn't a good purchase. Having a few watches that you really want and waiting for the deal is a better strategy for me.


I understand. I had a few watch models that I was looking for, and then specific styles--black dial (and only black) in a diver, minimalist dress, or a military/pilot watch--that I was limiting myself to help avoid the regret of buying because of deal fever. Made myself stick to it even though I was tempted by others, and I am extremely glad I did.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Gooroo is not done yet. He has this awesome Glycine SST for only 799 (there are some pre-owned on the sales corner for 1000~950). And he's also taking offers, so you may be able to buy it for less than that.

This is such a nice watch - a 24-hour GMT. Caseback is wild too.










Glycine Men&apos;s 3903.199.LBN9 Airman SST GMT Automatic 43mm Blk Dial Blk Leather | eBay

I really wanted this one, but unfortunately he only ships using eBay's Global Program, which ruins the price for me.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

BreitlingAggie said:


> View attachment 10085082
> View attachment 10085090
> 
> 
> I had never really heard of the brand Deep Blue before; but was impressed with a member's post of the one he got. I am absolutely infatuated with ceramic bezel dive watches; and was about to pull the trigger on a Ball NEDU for $3k when I came across the Deep Blue Daynight Recon T-100 which compares favorably (except for the chrono functions) and cost 2200 less! I absolutely love the tritium tubes (one of the reasons I like Ball so much) and this one looks like a knockout, will post pics when it comes in.


Is this still available?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Gooroo is not done yet. He has this awesome Glycine SST for only 799 (there are some pre-owned on the sales corner for 1000~950). And he's also taking offers, so you may be able to buy it for less than that.
> 
> This is such a nice watch - a 24-hour GMT. Caseback is wild too.
> 
> ...


The Global Shipping Program is great if you're a seller. You just have to ship to Ebay in the US, and then it's their problem. Ebay actually ended up buying a watch from me because they couldn't get it through customs to Canada.

Did WatchGooRoo have any Combat Subs on bracelets similar to this one? What's a good price for one?


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

So what ever happened to all of the amazing Gilt purchases? We've heard extensively about Evil Evine and how they cancelled orders. We've also seen how Awesome Ashford did not cancel most of their orders. But Gilt had some pretty amazing deals on Glycine watches too, well below what we had seen before BF from Watchgooroo. Did Gilt follow through and ship those watches? Are they now considered Guilty Gilt or Great Gilt? Looking at their website it seems that they must have honored their prices and shipped as they are sold out 100% now on Glycine watches!!!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

JR Terrascope GMT arrived. 7-7.25 in wrist for reference. Haven't fitted the bracelet yet.

EDIT: I thought the Terrascope had a screw down crown, so I was turning it counter clockwise for a little bit, trying to unscrew the crown, until I realized it was not unscrewing. I realized thereafter that it has a push pull crown. Duh.

Is there any harm done in turning the crown counter-clockwise, rather than clockwise, in the winding position? Search of the forum seems to indicate that no harm is done.

Thanks!



















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> So what ever happened to all of the amazing Gilt purchases? We've heard extensively about Evil Evine and how they cancelled orders. We've also seen how Awesome Ashford did not cancel most of their orders. But Gilt had some pretty amazing deals on Glycine watches too, well below what we had seen before BF from Watchgooroo. Did Gilt follow through and ship those watches? Are they now considered Guilty Gilt or Great Gilt? Looking at their website it seems that they must have honored their prices and shipped as they are sold out 100% now on Glycine watches!!!


Gilt has slow shipping like ToM. Due for delivery Dec 16-22.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

westNE said:


> Am-watches.com is running a sale on their custom amphibian divers. The deal is for a free bezel of your choice when you order a custom watch. Kind of a cool deal, they have a configurator that lets you pick your dial, case, strap and bezel. I ordered a black am marked no number dial,710 case, black bezel amphibian on black leather for $115 shipped from Germany. Maybe not a black Friday kind of deal buy it's nice to build your watch without the hassle.
> 
> www.am-diver.com
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


thanks for the heads up! I designed this one, which was a great deal and scratched a PO itch I had on the cheap:


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

Gilt - i had problems having the payment authorized, so we did clear the transaction on monday. watch arrived on wednesday/thursday, to my surprise
(it was a vintage sale, not the glycine)


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Doboji said:


> Sigh... I paid 3 x for mine. Oh well, still love the watch.


Hehe no worries that's how I feel when I see turtles on sale. I paid $400+ for a turtle when they came out from the Seiko Boutique.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

dart1214 said:


> JR Terrascope GMT arrived. 7-7.25 in wrist for reference. Haven't fitted the bracelet yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's nice, mine should show up at the office today, maybe I'll bring some tools to adjust the bracelet right away. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Any deals on the Hamilton Pan Europ out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

UK deal - This is pretty hot, H.Samuel have the badass Mudmaster GWG-1000 reduced in their sale from £650 down to £520, but they also have a voucher currently (VCSAVE10HS) for an additional 10% off taking the price to a very cool £468, that's the cheapest UK price by a big margin, cheaper than even the grey importers.

Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Black Dial Khaki Resin Strap Watch | H.Samuel


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't know if anyone shared already. Kohls sent me a mystery savings code for today only. I'm not buying a watch anytime soon so I will post here. Code is 66BD8752TBEPY . I don't know if it is a one-time use code. When i applied it to a Bulova Moon Watch, 30% was removed. Enjoy.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

stlwx21 said:


> Any deals on the Hamilton Pan Europ out there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, it's in the thread. If you search for it you will find it.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> JR Terrascope GMT arrived. 7-7.25 in wrist for reference. Haven't fitted the bracelet yet.


I'd have one now if the 20% code hadn't gotten ratted out. I was right on the cusp of the last few that got it as I had to jump on here to find out why it wasn't working when I saw others starting to report theirs weren't going through either. Oh well. I got a great deal on an FC slimline moonphase so I didn't really need to spend anymore, but I do feel like Peter without a new boat though whenever I see people posting up their pics.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> thanks for the heads up! I designed this one, which was a great deal and scratched a PO itch I had on the cheap:
> 
> View attachment 10086706
> 
> View attachment 10086682


Nice design! Might inspire me to do something similar.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Another Watchgooroo success story:

My Airman Base 22 GA arrived today well packed and in perfect condition. They continue to use a piece of foam in the box to keep the watch in place. Aside from the top piece of plastic coming off in transit, this was very effective.

There is nothing I don't love about this watch! Here it is on my ~7 inch wrist.










Warranty card is stamped and here's something you don't often see: a model-specific user manual. It's a single sheet of paper but it's everything I need to know about *my* watch clear and concise.


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

westNE said:


> Am-watches.com is running a sale on their custom amphibian divers. The deal is for a free bezel of your choice when you order a custom watch. Kind of a cool deal, they have a configurator that lets you pick your dial, case, strap and bezel. I ordered a black am marked no number dial,710 case, black bezel amphibian on black leather for $115 shipped from Germany. Maybe not a black Friday kind of deal buy it's nice to build your watch without the hassle.
> 
> www.am-diver.com
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Is there any code for this deal?


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't think I ever posted this one...picked up from Ashford for $549 after the Amex offer - Edox Class1 GMT Worldtimer. I almost bought the non-PVD a while back, but I'm glad I held off. The stealth bezel on this one is really cool...a nice ceramic coating and the rubber strap is super comfortable.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Is there any code for this deal?


Nope. Just use the configerator.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks to whomever bought the last black Terrascope GMT on the rubbergator strap for $699...if you didn't do it, I was going to and I really don't need it.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Is there any code for this deal?


In the Russian watch forum it shows the code as being x-mas2016. I couldn't get that to work but I do know that pre sale these custom watches were 139 on their site vs 109 so I think they are just giving the deal to all with the code being unnecessary.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

A few of the BF/CM packages have arrived, all are for mod projects and all 3 for under $200 delivered from Jet.com. The 5's are small but will be fine for the little wrists that will receive them for Christmas and not sure what the 007 will end up looking like, maybe something orange but yet to be determined. Thanks to all who were involved in posting the deals.

[URL="http://


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Another Black Friday grab -


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> Another Black Friday grab -


Absolut class. Beautiful.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> JR Terrascope GMT arrived. 7-7.25 in wrist for reference. Haven't fitted the bracelet yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't get that fancy stuff with my white Terrascope, just a leather zip travel pouch.. what gives!?


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

The last watch I ordered is the first to arrive, Seiko SRP777:


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

My BF/CM score was a Citizen Nighthawk for $139.99

Didn't really need it but took a flyer on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

westNE said:


> Am-watches.com is running a sale on their custom amphibian divers. The deal is for a free bezel of your choice when you order a custom watch. Kind of a cool deal, they have a configurator that lets you pick your dial, case, strap and bezel. I ordered a black am marked no number dial,710 case, black bezel amphibian on black leather for $115 shipped from Germany. Maybe not a black Friday kind of deal buy it's nice to build your watch without the hassle.
> 
> www.am-diver.com
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


These are Vostok Amphipia Russian watches they are just putting on the strap of your choice and changinging the bezel. You can buy a Scuba Dude Amphibia on ebay with for $60 - $65. And mod the bezel yourself if you want it a lot cheaper


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> I didn't get that fancy stuff with my white Terrascope, just a leather zip travel pouch.. what gives!?


It's a crap shoot.

I had a solid gold 1681 show up in the pouch. Others in the fancier case.

I never look at them, so don't personally care, but I understand some will.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> I didn't get that fancy stuff with my white Terrascope, just a leather zip travel pouch.. what gives!?


The watch came in the little pouch...I guess they vary depending on the watch.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It's a crap shoot.
> 
> I had a solid gold 1681 show up in the pouch. Others in the fancier case.
> 
> I never look at them, so don't personally care, but I understand some will.


I was just curious.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> These are Vostok Amphipia Russian watches they are just putting on the strap of your choice and changinging the bezel. You can buy a Scuba Dude Amphibia on ebay with for $60 - $65. And mod the bezel yourself if you want it a lot cheaper


You have a good point but for me it was worth it to skip the hassle of ordering multiple parts, paying postage, and putting them together. Plus I was looking for a subdued, almost dressy Amphibia and they had a no number black dial that was a little less distracting than a scuba dude.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=PNWJ8QN6TKHCWW8W69CM

VSA Maverick Dual Time Lightning deal. $133.84 + 8.5% befrgual


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426



senorsmog said:


> 6 more listed. Check that, 5. I took one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-...254750?hash=item3d286d44de:g:XLAAAOSw8gVX~po5


Another one available, you have about 10 seconds or so I reckon...


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Another what?



thedius said:


> Another one available, you have about 10 seconds or so I reckon...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

And... Gone!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Need sone input from fellow bargain hunting experts ...
Are these decent prices 
Citizen cc3020-57l for $385









And citizen 64c106 for $280









Thanks in advance ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Haven't seen the Citizen GPS one for lower than $550. That's a 2016 model...may I ask where you found that deal?



halaku said:


> Need sone input from fellow bargain hunting experts ...
> Are these decent prices
> Citizen cc3020-57l for $385
> 
> ...


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Whoever used the Kohls code, hope you got something good.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

dart1214 said:


> Haven't seen the Citizen GPS one for lower than $550. That's a 2016 model...may I ask where you found that deal?


From khols

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

heavyjumbo said:


> Another Black Friday grab -


God I love that watch. When I was ready to buy it, guess what...gone. Hope they get some on the site again in that $549-599 range.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

2Deuce2 said:


> God I love that watch. When I was ready to buy it, guess what...gone. Hope they get some on the site again in that $549-599 range.


If I could find similar deals on the 39mm versions I would own one. The 44mm is just to big for my wrist even with the cushion style case. Love those watches!!!


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

teeboller said:


> Absolut class. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 Thank you!!


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

2Deuce2 said:


> God I love that watch. When I was ready to buy it, guess what...gone. Hope they get some on the site again in that $549-599 range.


 Thanks Chris!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon still has the Tissot PR 516 automatic on a retro rally bracelet for $233. It is sold from a third party, fulfilled by Amazon, and Prime eligible.

https://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T0714...=UTF8&qid=1480719596&sr=1-4&nodeID=7141123011


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I never ended up getting that Deep Blue watch from the deal I posted from ThinkGeek.

It was a great price ($136), and I wanted a tritium watch, but I wasn't crazy about the bezel or dial, nor the poly-carbon case.

Boy am I glad I waited!

Here is my green Deep Blue I got from the CYBER sale. The color is fantastic - it's a sunburst dial with hues from green to black. It's been oversaid, but pictures do not do it justice.

Thanks, Stan!









Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon has this Wenger Sea Force for about $88 through the Extra 30 percent off sale. Only 2 left from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KCN3IOK/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER









Remember, the seller must be Amazon to receive the discount. The discount is automatically applied when you check-out. No code is needed.


----------



## Minitron (Dec 9, 2015)

Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone know of jet.com coupons that work on watches?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

halaku said:


> From khols
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you getting the citizen down to $385?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> It was actually £299 including the bracelet, but they also have an offer on whereby you can buy a gift card for £100 for someone and get £5 credited to your account for free. So what you do is buy a gift card for yourself to use straight away on your purchase, giving you £5, so effectively this could have been had for only £294. But alas, it has gone back up in price now. Your experience of importing is a good example of why I'm not really into importing and prefer to buy domestically, the extra shipping that you pay and then any customs fees sometimes means that the saving isn't as big as might be hoped. But I really think we'll see this watch back at this price again, the days of it being a hard to find purchase are long gone.


There's a lot going in a positive way for the Bulova Moonwatch. The dial is well laid out, the chrono pushers are a delight--they're very affirmative when you push them, I don't know why more folks don't use the same design. Looks cool too. While the standard strap is in no way shabby--in fact, it looks more 'authentic'---if you opt for it, the bracelet is well put together, the hidden clasp sweet, and like the case, is substantial without being super heavy.

Above all, the watch is accurate, to the point where you might forget or for a second, maybe even have a twitch of regret that none of our automatics are likely to ever be as accurate. You realize you're wearing above all, a 'nice watch.' Along with my great Seiko solar, "Pepsi" bezel "diver, it brings me back to earth, realizing you need not spend a fortune for a nice, solid, accurate and attractive watch, nor spring for an auto to get one.

But if you can, it'd be optimal to see it 'in real life' before buying. The metal has an almost pewter grey color to it----it's not like most brushed, never mind polished stainless finishes, it's not a 'blingy' watch. The nice sapphire crystal is placed where a good portion sits openly above the already fairly thick case, making it's side and edge visible, even vunerable. For it's size, it wears a bit on the 'biggish' size.

But it is, I dare say, 'iconic' and in a nice way resembles an Omega Speedmaster. It's interesting that back in 1971, the Apollo 15 Astronaut who wore his Bulova Moonwatch is said to have worn his on the moon because the Omega he was issued had its hesalite crystal come off, so there's a number of interesting story threads this watch ---really the whole space program, shares.

A real good one is the fact that arguably the most important individual in the entire Apollo history, Gene Kranz--"Failure is NOT an option"--Chief Flight Director for every Apollo mission, including the incredible bringing the crippled Apollo 13 and it's men home safely, wore a humble, Seiko 5 auto! Take THAT, Rolex!

I'll probably never get a Speedmaster---I honestly have more of an itch for an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, but I'll keep my Bulova Moonwatch and hope that my grown sons will enjoy it someday also!

And I hope and won't be surprised if any of you who want to get in on one, get a new one for less than the $244 I paid!



















Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> How are you getting the citizen down to $385?


Its comes to 460 and then i was factoring in the 80 cash back ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Minitron said:


> Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
> Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
> The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.
> View attachment 10088130


That is an amazing method... thank you so much for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

BrandonR said:


> I don't think I ever posted this one...picked up from Ashford for $549 after the Amex offer - Edox Class1 GMT Worldtimer. I almost bought the non-PVD a while back, but I'm glad I held off. The stealth bezel on this one is really cool...a nice ceramic coating and the rubber strap is super comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 10086978


It was in my basket last time it was on sale with a coupon. After customs charges and Ashford final sale for overseas transactions I had to give it a miss, now I'm waiting for Amazon to drop price for it. Enjoy in good health

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

my glycine finally arrived from evine sale
rubber strap is rough had to take it off


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

heavyjumbo said:


> Another Black Friday grab -


Mine just arrived as well..is it big? You betcha, do I love it? You betcha..I was in the market for a white dial watch and this seemed too good of a deal to pass..I'm glad the lugs are so short otherwise it's way too big for my 6.25inch wrist..














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Kohls has this for $352. after coupons!

Bulova Men's Accu Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel Watch

Please buy them so I don't!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mkeric1 said:


> my glycine finally arrived from evine sale
> rubber strap is rough had to take it off


Bought mine 11/26.. still says "in process" or something.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Bought mine 11/26.. still says "in process" or something.


sorry to hear that i hope they dont cancel on you plus they use ups sure post which takes 4 to 5 days at least


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mkeric1 said:


> sorry to hear that i hope they dont cancel on you plus they use ups sure post which takes 4 to 5 days at least


It wouldn't surprise me.. they canceled my Oris Propilot and I ordered the door buster when they were in stock.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Kohls has this for $352. after coupons!

Bulova Men's Accu Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel Watch

Please buy them so I don't!

You could do worse-- if you can handle the black coating and the high potential for scratches.

I think these are cool. As I mentioned about 500 pages upthread, I got the blue dialed chrono for $410 about a month ago.

Just at this moment, it is disgustingly accurate... if it weren't for the temperature and positional variation, it would probably be within COSC spec. It will be dead-on accurate for two or three days, then drift four or five seconds fast over the next day or two. Then I'll leave it crown down overnight, and it's within a second of accurate. A few days later, it's a five seconds slow, so I leave it face down overnight (on a microfiber cloth, of course!) and then it catches up. I can roll that way for about 10 days without having to reset it with the crown.

Downsides are: Easily scratched due to bezel design, design that not everyone likes, weak but not terrible lume, only 30 meters WR.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

halaku said:


> Its comes to 460 and then i was factoring in the 80 cash back ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you use a %40 coupon? Who is giving $80 cashback for kohls?


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks to the heads up for the Kohls coupons trick! Got the Bulova moonwatch for 220 after tax! Great!


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Also the Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Professional Diver Watch - BJ8050-08E is around $150 after a 40% +10% discount at Kohls. Not smoking, but not bad.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Thanks to the heads up for the Kohls coupons trick! Got the Bulova moonwatch for 220 after tax! Great!


I did the same + 8% ebates.com cash back. I reaaalllyyy need to stop following this thread.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> I never ended up getting that Deep Blue watch from the deal I posted from ThinkGeek.
> 
> It was a great price ($136), and I wanted a tritium watch, but I wasn't crazy about the bezel or dial, nor the poly-carbon case.
> 
> ...


Those deep blue watches are amazing. I finally have the one I got looking just the way I wanted.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Minitron said:


> Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
> Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
> The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.
> View attachment 10088130


With these 2 codes (with the second at 40 percent) brings this Seiko Redraft to $100.17 before taxes. Free shipping. Not mentioned in the OP, eBates currently has an additional 8 percent cash back. That is $92.16 before sales tax. (If you prefer BeFrugal, it is currently 3.3 percent cash back for a net price of $96.86 before sales tax.)

http://www.kohls.com/product/prd-20...ft-stainless-steel-automatic-watch-snkn41.jsp


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Only got the watches10 and the extra 20% but with khols cash I still got the turtle for 171 after the discounts + cash. You horrible enablers...now if I cancelled it could I reuse the kohls cash? Prob not worth the risk to find out. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Catalyzt said:


> Kohls has this for $352. after coupons!
> 
> Bulova Men's Accu Swiss Automatic Stainless Steel Watch
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Something about it I like.. I already have a moon watch. I need something black and this pops into my head.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
> Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
> The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.
> View attachment 10088130


If you're ever in Detroit, I'm buying you not one beer but two.

I was kicking myself for missing out on the Seiko SSG001 solar radio-controlled pilot watch over Black Friday/Cyber Monday for about $384. By the time I was ready to trigger-pull, it was back to about $500-$700 everywhere.

Using your coupon codes, I just got it from Kohl's for *$300*! And I went through Ebates, so if that works too, it will end up being *$276*(!!!!) That's a Hall of Fame deal!

Oh, and $50 Kohl's cash with which to buy some Christmas presents!

Look at that tooly thing of beauty. Yes, it's a big watch, pushing 48mm. I've a big wrist; it's OK.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

qrocks said:


> my glycine combat has shipped but holding my breath for the Oris I ordered to move from "in process" to "shipped".


Evine came through big time. UPS delivered both BF purchased watches today. Pictures in the other thread.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

mkeric1 said:


> sorry to hear that i hope they dont cancel on you plus they use ups sure post which takes 4 to 5 days at least


The Oris I ordered from Evine that shipped from Sturhling used regular UPS, not Sure Post. The Glycine did though.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bulova Marine Star Automatic for $133 with 10% and 40% coupons. It's a big one at 47mm but it's an auto, 200m WR and blue.

Bulova Men's Marine Star Automatic Watch

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...474D-B791-07E4573A3E51_zps6kgsmto0.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

qrocks said:


> Evine came through big time. UPS delivered both BF purchased watches today. Pictures in the other thread.


Congrats! I wish they came through for me.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

qrocks said:


> Evine came through big time. UPS delivered both BF purchased watches today. Pictures in the other thread.


Which other thread...?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Which other thread...?


There is a thread to post pics of your BF/CM purchases. I didn't see it until tonight, I haven't been out of this thread in over a week.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
> Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
> The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.


My god, my wallet hates you 

Just ordered a Bulova MW, couldn't resist for the price. Came out to 224.45 shipped to GA! Not sure if my eBates went through, not showing up currently :\

The 40 bucks to spend at Kohls is nice too.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

jcombs1 said:


> There is a thread to post pics of your BF/CM purchases. I didn't see it until tonight, I haven't been out of this thread in over a week.


Haha, same here...I forgot threads exist outside of this one.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
> Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
> The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.


If I'm doing my math correctly, this Bulova 64B126 Accu-Swiss with a swiss automatic movement and sapphire crystal is an absolute steal at $215 after those coupon discounts. I have the blue dial version, and it's really nice. Someone needs to jump on these for a nice dress watch:









Bulova Men's Accu Swiss Automatic Leather Watch - 64B126


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> There is a thread to post pics of your BF/CM purchases. I didn't see it until tonight, I haven't been out of this thread in over a week.


This thread?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3791746


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> If I'm doing my math correctly, this Bulova 64B126 Accu-Swiss with a swiss automatic movement and sapphire crystal is an absolute steal at $215 after those coupon discounts. I have the blue dial version, and it's really nice. Someone needs to jump on these for a nice dress watch:
> 
> Bulova Men's Accu Swiss Automatic Leather Watch - 64B126


Good find! I wish they had the silver version. Hell of a deal.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Mine just arrived as well..is it big? You betcha, do I love it? You betcha..I was in the market for a white dial watch and this seemed too good of a deal to pass..I'm glad the lugs are so short otherwise it's way too big for my 6.25inch wrist..
> View attachment 10088226
> View attachment 10088234
> 
> ...


Looks awesome EA-Sport! Wear it well!!! I heard the 25MM lugs are a tad wider so you can fit 26MM straps easily. With the white dial the strap options are ENDLESS!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cel4145 said:


> If I'm doing my math correctly, this Bulova 64B126 Accu-Swiss with a swiss automatic movement and sapphire crystal is an absolute steal at $215 after those coupon discounts. I have the blue dial version, and it's really nice. Someone needs to jump on these for a nice dress watch:


Yep, steal.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Read the manual.



feltharg said:


> my Bulova Chrono arrived today (basically same guts as the moonwatch) https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WGNIZL0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Btw does the moonwatch have saphire crystal? it says saphire in the headline but mineral crystal in the desc. section...
> 
> Anyways, the packaging was also kinda poor, but besides scratched booklet (it was squeezed between the watch and the box lid - maybe to prevent the watch from moving around?), the box and the watch survived the shipping in ok state.
> ...


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Anyone knows why the price differences?

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/highlands/60150-11-60C-AC6D.pid

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/highlands/60150-11-60C-AC2D.pid


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Minitron said:


> Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
> Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
> The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.


Repped! I had avoided jumping in till now, but this pushed me over the edge especially with the ebates +8% back.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

So, what was the best deal for a quality watch this week?


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

mkeric1 said:


> my glycine finally arrived from evine sale
> rubber strap is rough had to take it off
> View attachment 10088194


I think that's best looking Combat Sub I've seen. Well done.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

dumpweed said:


> Anyone knows why the price differences?
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/highlands/60150-11-60C-AC6D.pid
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/jeanrichard/highlands/60150-11-60C-AC2D.pid


They both are almost the same, just slightly different strap design. Same MSRP, just one of them is cyber week discounted and the other isn't. *shrug

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Use the Kohl's coupons for 10% and then 40% off, and the Seiko SRP715 black dial, black leather automatic is just $123. I think this is better than the Amazon deal last week, or is it about the same?









(not my pic)

Seiko Men's Core Leather Automatic Watch


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Both my Glycine Combat 6 and Oris ProPilot Day/Date 45mm came in from the Evine sale. If they were display models, I can't tell. Flawless shape.
> 
> And, as someone pointed out previously, they came from two different sources. So it doesn't look like Evine is stocking all of their watches, but instead drop shipping directly from a distributor. In fact, the "Fulfillment Center" address on the Oris package is the same as Stührling's customer service center in Brooklyn, NY.


Pix! =)


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> If I'm doing my math correctly, this Bulova 64B126 Accu-Swiss with a swiss automatic movement and sapphire crystal is an absolute steal at $215 after those coupon discounts. I have the blue dial version, and it's really nice. Someone needs to jump on these for a nice dress watch:
> 
> Bulova Men's Accu Swiss Automatic Leather Watch - 64B126


there is a seller on eBay that has 50 of them for $249.99. But kohls has a 12 month return policy and will still accept returns after that I believe.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Use the Kohl's coupons for 10% and then 40% off, and the Seiko SRP715 black dial, black leather automatic is just $123. I think this is better than the Amazon deal last week, or is it about the same?
> 
> View attachment 10089634
> 
> ...


What a shame, can't order outside the US ... :-(

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Idlecuriosity (Apr 15, 2013)

Just as a side note, for Amazon Prime users, there is one up for $500, of the first model. 


dumpweed said:


> Anyone knows why the price differences?
> 
> JeanRichard Highlands 60150-11-60C-AC6D Men's Watch , watches
> 
> JeanRichard Highlands 60150-11-60C-AC2D Men's Watch , watches


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

justin86 said:


> I did the same + 8% ebates.com cash back. I reaaalllyyy need to stop following this thread.


That was the last of my resolve. Finally pushed me onto the Moonwatch wagon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

boze said:


> Pix! =)


Some quick camera pics here in another part of the forum: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/show-...ase-thread-no-2-a-359100-42.html#post36101914


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

N8G said:


> Repped! I had avoided jumping in till now, but this pushed me over the edge especially with the ebates +8% back.


Bulova moon now out of stock. Went to check out and no more!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

heavyjumbo said:


> Another Black Friday grab -


Right on


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> there is a seller on eBay that has 50 of them for $249.99. But kohls has a 12 month return policy and will still accept returns after that I believe.


Oh. I didn't know about them. They say they are an official Bulova dealer and have the blue dial/silver finish 63B185 for $239.99
Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B185 Accu Swiss Telc Automatic Blue Leather Dress Watch | eBay


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I was bummed that I missed out on the Bulova Moon Watch from Amazon.

Got one from Kohls tonight. Yes, it's the strap version instead of the bracelet, but yes, after coupons and cash back it was cheaper too! I'm not a huge bracelet fan anyway and after reading that the lug holes on the two models are different, I'm pretty happy!

Now I'm hoping it's not too big for my 7" wrist...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

City74 said:


> If I could find similar deals on the 39mm versions I would own one. The 44mm is just to big for my wrist even with the cushion style case. Love those watches!!!


I didn't know they HAD any 39mm versions?! I would be interested in a watch with these designs and case shapes in 39mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Raydius said:


> They both are almost the same, just slightly different strap design. Same MSRP, just one of them is cyber week discounted and the other isn't. *shrug
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


EBSAVE20 works on non-BF sale items btw. THANKS29 does too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> Bulova moon now out of stock. Went to check out and no more!


Stay tuned. I have a feeling not only will we see more of them, but that the deals on the Moonwatch may get even better. I can say that because I bought one several days ago and I NEVER get in on the best deal!

Around BF and CM, this thread got moving so fast, that instead of going back to where I'd left off a day or so earlier, I just began starting at the last--the most recent post, and worked backwards to earlier deals. It was a bit of a pain, but I still managed to make myself and a few other folks happy, snagging some deals.


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

Got mine, Thanks for your input. 







Probably going on mesh tomorrow, I couldn't find the leather I wanted..


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

I thought I had made it through BF without a purchase. Seriously. 
I've largely ignored all the Kohl's promos, thinking it wasn't worth it. 
Then I saw the "mystery" code plus the watches, and decided to look.
I got the 40% off on the first try. 
The moonwatch was gone (I don't like it a ton anyway, since the chronograph stops after an hour, and it seems just a bit too big for me). There were a couple of super-precisionist chronographs that I like, but they're awfully but.

Then I saw this beauty:









Swiss made chrono, 41mm, sapphire crystal. And it's gorgeous, no? Kind of art deco?

Came to $317 after tax, plus, of course, $50 in Kohl's cash to use near the holidays. (My parents LOVE Kohl's... I'm sure I can find something for them there.) + 3ish percent of BeFrugal (if it goes through)

Oh, and did I mention *IT'S A SWISS AUTO CHRONOGRAPH FOR LESS THAN IT COSTS TO GET A SWISS AUTO CHRONOGRAPH SERVICED???!?!??*

Thank you, THANK YOU to Minitron. What a deal!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

This was all way to much and to good to pass up, I now will have two Turtles!!! Got the srp775 tonight, the watches10, the 40% off, and then the wife had a bunch of kohls cash, so I just couldn't pass it up.
As far as the Bulova Moon watch, I have been very intrigued since I saw it in online, but always wondered if it wore to large for me, as I saw so many conflicting numbers on the lug to lug length. Well low and behold a Macy's near me actually had one in the store, so I checked it out and it is just to large, the lugs were hanging over my wrist, I'm going with those who had them at 53mm. So no Moonwatch for me.

In all seriousness, thanks for the great tip!!



Minitron said:


> Some great deals at Kohls, takes a bit of work though.
> Takes the SRP775 to $191 without tax and the Bulova Moonwatch to $208 probably other good prices too.
> The first code is WATCHES10. To get the second code go to 25% Off Kohls Discount Codes, Coupons, MVC & Free Shipping 2016 it will give you a 20, 30 or 40% coupon, you can check it by trying it in your cart. Clear your browser history and start over if it does not give you the 40% off. Took me about 10 tries.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

qrocks said:


> Evine came through big time. UPS delivered both BF purchased watches today. Pictures in the other thread.


Mine is still in progress, I cant believe this...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're ever in Detroit, I'm buying you not one beer but two.
> 
> I was kicking myself for missing out on the Seiko SSG001 solar radio-controlled pilot watch over Black Friday/Cyber Monday for about $384. By the time I was ready to trigger-pull, it was back to about $500-$700 everywhere.
> 
> Using your coupon codes, I just got it from Kohl's for *$300*! And I went through Ebates, so if that works too, it will end up being *$276*(!!!!) That's a Hall of Fame deal!


I just followed your lead and ordered the SSG001. I trust your instincts and after the codes mine was $283.50 shipped before 8% Ebates. I even have use for the $50 KC. Not too shabby!


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

I need help on the Kohl's coupon. Do the letters in the code ever change? I've done it 3 times. The code is exactly the same every time and the discount remains the same as well (30%). I've cleared my browser history each time. Should I be doing something different?

Edit: Ok, I switched browsers (from Safari to Chrome). I'm now getting different codes. Still getting 30% each time. I guess I'll just have to keep trying now that I know the codes are switching. I hope all of the 40% allotments haven't been used up. 

Edit 2: Finally got it to work. Took me at least 12 times. Perseverance! Now I need to narrow down what to get. It's going to be a G-Shock Christmas for my family! Haha!


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Oct 15, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> I thought I had made it through BF without a purchase. Seriously.
> I've largely ignored all the Kohl's promos, thinking it wasn't worth it.
> Then I saw the "mystery" code plus the watches, and decided to look.
> I got the 40% off on the first try.
> ...


I got this in my cart right now stacked with kohl cash and my total is $342 w/tax and shipping. I am borderline on this. This has a Sellita movement. Not a Valjoux 7750.

Ebay sellers are selling it for $450. So $342 isn't that amazing.

I rather have that Hamilton Khaki 39mm valjoux 7750 that was on ashford last week. It is the one that looks like a Sinn 356. Clean matte flieger style dial.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

thechin said:


> Mine is still in progress, I cant believe this...


Same here, ordered 11/26.. haven't heard a thing on my Glycine.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mrspeedmaster said:


> I got this in my cart right now stacked with kohl cash and my total is $342 w/tax and shipping. I am borderline on this. This has a Sellita movement. Not a Valjoux 7750.
> 
> Ebay sellers are selling it for $450. So $342 isn't that amazing.
> 
> I rather have that Hamilton Khaki 39mm valjoux 7750 that was on ashford last week. It is the one that looks like a Sinn 356. Clean matte flieger style dial.


I managed to swipe that deal when the coupon was active.. $399. shipped!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Perdendosi said:


> I thought I had made it through BF without a purchase. Seriously.
> I've largely ignored all the Kohl's promos, thinking it wasn't worth it.
> Then I saw the "mystery" code plus the watches, and decided to look.
> I got the 40% off on the first try.
> ...


I'm wearing my non-chrono version right now.


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Oct 15, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I managed to swipe that deal when the coupon was active.. $399. shipped!


Thanks for the reminder. I think I am gonna pass on that Bulova. I was looking at it a while back but I don't see the big savings.

Now, I have a Seiko SRP775 in my cart and it comes out to $188. Wondering if I should bite. Don't need another diver but hey, if it is a good deal, I want to use my Kohl cash.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mrspeedmaster said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I think I am gonna pass on that Bulova. I was looking at it a while back but I don't see the big savings.
> 
> Now, I have a Seiko SRP775 in my cart and it comes out to $188. Wondering if I should bite. Don't need another diver but hey, if it is a good deal, I want to use my Kohl cash.


If I didn't have the 777 I would. I paid $285 for mine over the summer and at the time that was a good deal. Not to mention, mine comes on a rubber (which is super comfortable) but bracelet is nice to have.

Now I would justify it by asking.. do I have a lot of cushion cased divers?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I DON'T NEED THIS WATCH! But care to share some other pics? How's the lume?

DB is trying really hard not to sell their watches, no? A single unflattering picture per item.



ayem-bee said:


> I never ended up getting that Deep Blue watch from the deal I posted from ThinkGeek.
> 
> It was a great price ($136), and I wanted a tritium watch, but I wasn't crazy about the bezel or dial, nor the poly-carbon case.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

I've been meaning to report back on my recent bargain purchases but have been busy. Finally get a chance to do it. So here goes.

30% off + 100 GBP off and the GBP exchange rate discount (thanks brexit) for White trident pro + extra leather strap (Just under $450) from a couple of months back.

CW really has some good product development. The bracelet is even adjustable without needing to remove links. For the price, you're getting a lot of watch and the quality is as good if not better than a lot of the popular brands. I'm surprised these aren't flying off shelves.

I was so impressed by the quality of the trident I pulled the trigger on a second watch on BF.

15% off + 100 GBP off + the GBP exchange rate (came out to just under $1500). I purchased the C1 Grand Malvern. Originally I was eyeing the moonphase and the jumping hour but I can't say I can get a 5 day reserve watch, in house highly decorated movement anywhere else for the price I paid so I pulled the trigger on the C1 instead. I received the watch today and I am incredibly impressed. I have to say I have become a huge fan of CW.























Anyways thanks everyone on this thread! Now my wallet is almost 2k lighter...


----------



## mrspeedmaster (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks to this thread. and another on slickdeals regarding Kohls.

I was able to get a Seiko SRP775 Turtle for $164 w/ tax and delivered. Slick deals has mystery 30-40% coupon. It is stackable. 40% coupons are mostly out but she 30% left.

That is simply an amazing deal.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

mrspeedmaster said:


> Thanks to this thread. and another on slickdeals regarding Kohls.
> 
> I was able to get a Seiko SRP775 Turtle for $164 w/ tax and delivered. Slick deals has mystery 30-40% coupon. It is stackable. 40% coupons are mostly out but she 30% left.
> 
> That is simply an amazing deal.


That's great! Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Square (Nov 6, 2016)

I had this one in my basket, and screwed around trying to get the 40% (wiping out my history) and the damn promotion ended. I still got 35% off total using other promos... Got it shipped for about $380 with tax. screwing around cost me another $50, but that's $50 better than Amazon.








Bulova Men's 65B163Case Diameter 
 42mm Case Thickness 11mm, 12mm Movement Accu-Swiss Automatic
 Dial Window MaterialSapphire 
Product Features Calendar Date, Dual Zone, GMT, Three Hand, Water Resistant


----------



## Mr. Square (Nov 6, 2016)

And only now do I see the same watch, new with tags, on ebay for $310. Hey that's $70 bucks. Good thing Kohl's takes returns...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Square said:


> And only now do I see the same watch, new with tags, on ebay for $310. Hey that's $70 bucks. Good thing Kohl's takes returns...


I'd call Kohls instead.. Tell them you lost the code. Save time and aggravation.

I've had good luck with CS there. I just put it in my cart for $308.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been looking for a deal on a 38mm hamilton khaki auto for ages but havent had any luck, if anyone finds something please let me know!


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Someone mentioned the certina moonphase, could you post where you got it from? Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lun4tic0 (Aug 15, 2013)

sharptools said:


> I've been meaning to report back on my recent bargain purchases but have been busy. Finally get a chance to do it. So here goes.
> 
> 30% off + 100 GBP off and the GBP exchange rate discount (thanks brexit) for White trident pro + extra leather strap (Just under $450) from a couple of months back.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Can you post the code for extra 100GBP off??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

MattFeeder said:


> thechin said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is still in progress, I cant believe this...
> ...


I ordered on 11/23, still in progress. I'm not very optimistic at this point...


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr. Square said:


> I had this one in my basket, and screwed around trying to get the 40% (wiping out my history) and the damn promotion ended. I still got 35% off total using other promos... Got it shipped for about $380 with tax. screwing around cost me another $50, but that's $50 better than Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 10090754


$310 from officialwatchdeals on ebay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Since Evine didn't fulfill my order, I'm about to make my own Black Friday deal.

I just found where they make these.









They have a sweet fish tank.









You can try on anything anytime without having to wait for a clerk.









And they even have some discontinued limited editions.









Now...what to buy?

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Since Evine didn't fulfill my order, I'm about to make my own Black Friday deal.
> 
> I just found where they make these.
> 
> ...


If it were me it'd be a Sinn 104 Arabic dial or a Sinn 103 acrylic sapphire or both lol..


----------



## dm1710 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just received a discount code from Watch Quarter via Instagram, 20% off all premium NATOs using discount code INSTA20. Great quality NATOs!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Citizen Nighthawk for $160 after 30% discount applied in cart from Amazon. Amazon is an authorized dealer.

Get another 5.5% cash back for watches via ebates.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## h2connected (Sep 25, 2016)

Today is the last day for 30% off Amazon.. I saw a few people post some Invicta sub styles.. here is the Invicta Speedway I just received yesterday for $45 shipped which I have not seen anyone talk about. In the style of the rolex daytona, and while not anywhere close to the quality of my Hager aquatimer.. I can say its the best $50 I've spent on a watch and looks much better in person than in pictures.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

h2connected said:


> Today is the last day for 30% off Amazon.. I saw a few people post some Invicta sub styles.. here is the Invicta Speedway I just received yesterday for $45 shipped which I have not seen anyone talk about. In the style of the rolex daytona, and while not anywhere close to the quality of my Hager aquatimer.. I can say its the best $50 I've spent on a watch and looks much better in person than in pictures.
> View attachment 10092634
> View attachment 10092650


Looks great, enjoy it


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Vsa alliance for $234 after 30% off applied in cart.

Edit: Quartz










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

the5rivers said:


> Someone mentioned the certina moonphase, could you post where you got it from? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you mean the blue one I got, it was from eBay, and the seller has one left...and they lowered the price again!

CERTINA MEN&apos;S DS 8 42MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE QUARTZ WATCH C033.450.11.041.00 | eBay


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> Someone mentioned the certina moonphase, could you post where you got it from? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ebay


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Really digging them JR's. Wish I would have gotten in on the deals when they were cheaper. Anyone not liking theirs and wanting to recoup, let me know. 

Pan Europ on the way from Ash. Says it'll be a week. Crap, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Kluver said:


> Really digging them JR's. Wish I would have gotten in on the deals when they were cheaper. Anyone not liking theirs and wanting to recoup, let me know.
> 
> Pan Europ on the way from Ash. Says it'll be a week. Crap, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many are still on sale at Ashford on Cyber week. Also, if you like a certain model which was previously on sale earlier in the week or on Black Friday you might be able to convince the sales assistant at Ashford to offer you the same watch at the previous sales price.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> Same here, ordered 11/26.. haven't heard a thing on my Glycine.


My Glycine is supposedly on its way. 
ETA next Tue, but I'll be out traveling for work for the next two weeks. 
Darn it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

sharptools said:


> I've been meaning to report back on my recent bargain purchases but have been busy. Finally get a chance to do it. So here goes.
> 
> 30% off + 100 GBP off and the GBP exchange rate discount (thanks brexit) for White trident pro + extra leather strap (Just under $450) from a couple of months back.
> 
> ...


I really wish they would have left a date complication on the C1 Grand Malvern. Now I can't choose between the C1 and C9 5 Days Auto.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

h2connected said:


> Today is the last day for 30% off Amazon.. I saw a few people post some Invicta sub styles.. here is the Invicta Speedway I just received yesterday for $45 shipped which I have not seen anyone talk about. In the style of the rolex daytona, and while not anywhere close to the quality of my Hager aquatimer.. I can say its the best $50 I've spent on a watch and looks much better in person than in pictures.
> View attachment 10092634
> View attachment 10092650


Thanks just bought one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> Citizen Nighthawk for $160 after 30% discount applied in cart from Amazon. Amazon is an authorized dealer.
> 
> Get another 5.5% cash back for watches via ebates.
> 
> ...


Sorry if this has been asked and answered already (I looked through the last few pages without success): what is the 30% Amazon code you used for that nighthawk? I've got a navy pilot's wedding later this month, and I think this would make a solid gift! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

the5rivers said:


> Someone mentioned the certina moonphase, could you post where you got it from? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Skeptical said:


> If you mean the blue one I got, it was from eBay, and the seller has one left...and they lowered the price again!
> 
> CERTINA MEN&apos;S DS 8 42MM STEEL BRACELET & CASE QUARTZ WATCH C033.450.11.041.00 | eBay


And six other versions available at Joma:

http://search.jomashop.com/search#w=certina ds-8


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> Many are still on sale at Ashford on Cyber week. Also, if you like a certain model which was previously on sale earlier in the week or on Black Friday you might be able to convince the sales assistant at Ashford to offer you the same watch at the previous sales price.


For some reason I thought they were cheaper than the $699 price they have up, or is that what's it's been the whole time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Oncearunner said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered already (I looked through the last few pages without success): what is the 30% Amazon code you used for that nighthawk? I've got a navy pilot's wedding later this month, and I think this would make a solid gift! Thanks in advance.


No code needed. Discount automatically applied at checkout if applicable.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kluver said:


> For some reason I thought they were cheaper than the $699 price they have up, or is that what's it's been the whole time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were only cheaper for a few hours when computer glitch allowed coupon code to be applied to sale items.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Boding said:


> I really wish they would have left a date complication on the C1 Grand Malvern. Now I can't choose between the C1 and C9 5 Days Auto.


I get what you mean. This is pretty much the ONLY watch I have without a date complication but I thought it was worth it for what I was getting and I have too many watches that look similar to the C9 5 day.


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

lun4tic0 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Can you post the code for extra 100GBP off??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


The code that worked with the clearance watches has expired. The one that works with the regular watches is 100XMAS16.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Oncearunner said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and answered already (I looked through the last few pages without success): what is the 30% Amazon code you used for that nighthawk? I've got a navy pilot's wedding later this month, and I think this would make a solid gift! Thanks in advance.


This link will take you to the watches eligible for the 30% discount, as mentioned no code is needed it is automatically deducted once in your cart.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...bn=15578329011&ie=UTF8&qid=1480781135&lo=none


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Just noticed this Pulsar railroad watch on Amazon. Not bad for $48 after 30% off.









PS: People who have ordered from cheapnatostraps in the past. How long is the typical time to get them in the US? I ordered some from their black friday deal.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been wanting this watch for a few years now, and have been occasionally tracking the price on various sites. Unfortunately, I have since acquired too many watches, and I'm still debating an Airman from GooRoo.

Seiko SARY053 for $254.19.
Even with the $25 shipping, it's still lower than it has been (usually hovers around $300-$350).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARY0...NG-MECHANICAL-GENUINE-JAPAN-JDM-/222326357224


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> This link will take you to the watches eligible for the 30% discount, as mentioned no code is needed it is automatically deducted once in your cart.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_...bn=15578329011&ie=UTF8&qid=1480781135&lo=none


Thanks man! Sifting thru Amazon's various 'deals'--lightning, daily, etc., is sometimes like swimming with my right wrist tied to my left ankle. It's the same sometimes looking for a specific brand item, say a case for a specific phone. They'd rather show you a bunch of other stuff first (if they even have what you specifically requested) hoping you'll buy. Not user friendly.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Christopher Ward added more Trident variants for 30% off. Some red bezel GMT ones, black bezel... For US buyers go through their UK site with favorable exchange rate. VAT taken off at checkout.

I'm waiting for the red bezel three hander 43mm on bracelet. May have to bite on that one if it comes up.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Bell & Ross Deal

Ashford has the B&R flight instruments "Horizon" model about $500 lower than the low low I have ever seen it $1650. Heads up though the words say you don't get the "extra watch band and tools" that comes with it if that matters. This was a limited edition but not limited enough because the whole series has been floating around the gray market for probably a couple of years-- I've been watching, but never bought- and now there are some newer models that I like better of course. The rest of this series is around $2000- still a really low price.









Bell and Ross Aviation BR01-92-HORIZON Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Thanks man! Sifting thru Amazon's various 'deals'--lightning, daily, etc., is sometimes like swimming with my right wrist tied to my left ankle. It's the same sometimes looking for a specific brand item, say a case for a specific phone. They'd rather show you a bunch of other stuff first (if they even have what you specifically requested) hoping you'll buy. Not user friendly.


No problem, it has been linked several times by others but it could be 40 pages back. Agree with you on their website, I guess there is a good reason, but it is poorly arranged and can be difficult to find anything. Prime members received this link in an email but if I didn't have that to reference i would struggle finding these watches myself.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like I batted 500 on my attempted watch acquisitions. The Evine Glycine Combat Sub finally shipped. FYI, I was able to use the $50 credit they offered me after they cancelled the Oris toward the pending Glycine order, netting that watch down to $409 with shipping and sales tax. Good price, but I really wanted the Oris (for my wife) and not so much the Glycine (for me).


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

dart1214 said:


> Christopher Ward added more Trident variants for 30% off. Some red bezel GMT ones, black bezel... For US buyers go through their UK site with favorable exchange rate. VAT taken off at checkout.
> 
> I'm waiting for the red bezel three hander 43mm on bracelet. May have to bite on that one if it comes up.
> 
> ...


I posted this deal already, yesterday morning. They also had some alligator straps with the Bader deplyant clasp reduced from £199 to £50.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

UK deal - (Is anyone else from the Uk following this thread?)

F.Hinds have the Bulova 98245 military style chrono reduced from £299 to £124, but using the code 5DIS5 for an extra 5% off get's it down to a really sweet £118.74. This watch has the 262 khz chrono movement, the same as in the Moon Watch, so £118 is a pretty storming deal. It's a pity it hasn't got sapphire but it looks like a great watch.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

993RS said:


> Looks like I batted 500 on my attempted watch acquisitions. The Evine Glycine Combat Sub finally shipped. FYI, I was able to use the $50 credit they offered me after they cancelled the Oris toward the pending Glycine order, netting that watch down to $409 with shipping and sales tax. Good price, but I really wanted the Oris (for my wife) and not so much the Glycine (for me).


I ordered this one. It let me use the NEWCUST code for 15% off, probably because all of my previous orders were canceled.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

househalfman said:


> I DON'T NEED THIS WATCH! But care to share some other pics? How's the lume?
> 
> DB is trying really hard not to sell their watches, no? A single unflattering picture per item.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here's a few pics next to the Bulova Moon Watch. One without the flash (you can see that tritium coming through even in daylight), and one with a flash...to get that burst of green.

After 24 hours with the watch (crown down overnight), it is spot on!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

These look pretty nice for $130 on ToM.

Here is a demo video. Very cool as far as smart watches go. Even comes with a case opener to replace the battery. No charging needed.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

For the love of Pete. Can someone please be kind and help a Brother out? I saw the link for the 20 to 40% off of Kohls last night and tried it. I decided to skip it. But this morning, I wanted to look at other watches at kohls.com and now the code is gone. I am aware of watches10 and snowflake20, but what is the series of letters for the discount up to 40%? 

Thanks


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Kohl's will list all their codes when you hit the Apply Codes or Kohl's cash. There is also 25% off if you use your Kohls card and 8% back from eBates. I saw another code for watches earlier today. It just popped up while I was shopping this morning. It ws $10 or 10%.



Rocat said:


> For the love of Pete. Can someone please be kind and help a Brother out? I saw the link for the 20 to 40% off of Kohls last night and tried it. I decided to skip it. But this morning, I wanted to look at other watches at kohls.com and now the code is gone. I am aware of watches10 and snowflake20, but what is the series of letters for the discount up to 40%?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Rocat said:


> For the love of Pete. Can someone please be kind and help a Brother out? I saw the link for the 20 to 40% off of Kohls last night and tried it. I decided to skip it. But this morning, I wanted to look at other watches at kohls.com and now the code is gone. I am aware of watches10 and snowflake20, but what is the series of letters for the discount up to 40%?
> 
> Thanks


Looks like that promotion expired.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Rocat said:


> For the love of Pete. Can someone please be kind and help a Brother out? I saw the link for the 20 to 40% off of Kohls last night and tried it. I decided to skip it. But this morning, I wanted to look at other watches at kohls.com and now the code is gone. I am aware of watches10 and snowflake20, but what is the series of letters for the discount up to 40%?
> 
> Thanks


The 40% codes are expired. I finally caved and ordered a moon watch. After all of the promos, it came to about $160 net.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

A few more pics of my Black Friday stealth JT 1681. Finally able to take a few pics in the natural light. The movement is easily within COSC specs after 48 hours.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

h2connected said:


> Today is the last day for 30% off Amazon.. I saw a few people post some Invicta sub styles.. here is the Invicta Speedway I just received yesterday for $45 shipped which I have not seen anyone talk about. In the style of the rolex daytona, and while not anywhere close to the quality of my Hager aquatimer.. I can say its the best $50 I've spent on a watch and looks much better in person than in pictures.
> View attachment 10092634
> View attachment 10092650


Hi H2..... This watch was on my watch list (yeah, pardon the pun) as well as the 8926OB, which I received. I saw your 45 dollar post and nearly jumped on it until I saw the post about the JDM Orient 'panda' chrono. Decided to save my pennies for that. They even have a quartz version. Both more closely resemble the Paul Newman Daytona, IMHO. Search for posts by me in this thread to find the reference. Wear yours in good health.
Ed


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> My Glycine is supposedly on its way.
> ETA next Tue, but I'll be out traveling for work for the next two weeks.
> Darn it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you order?


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

My Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT came yesterday and I'm extremely happy with it! This is my first Alpina and definitely won't be last (this is easy to say because another one is due to arrive Monday ;-) )


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> If it were me it'd be a Sinn 104 Arabic dial or a Sinn 103 acrylic sapphire or both lol..


So I went with the newly released 556 IM, which is the new mocha color. The brown on this dial just radiates in a way I'll never capture with my phone. This piece should prove to be very versatile.





































Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Any strap deals still active?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

westNE said:


> Any strap deals still active?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Clockwork synergy, use Turkey25 for 25% off site wide including sale section.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Thank you. Does anyone else find the cart button non functional on the mobile site? I've added product to my cart but then can't get to it?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

RidingDonkeys said:


> So I went with the newly released 556 IM, which is the new mocha color. The brown on this dial just radiates in a way I'll never capture with my phone. This piece should prove to be very versatile.
> 
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> awesome. fun experience. enjoy!


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> UK deal - (Is anyone else from the Uk following this thread?)
> 
> F.Hinds have the Bulova 98245 military style chrono reduced from £299 to £124, but using the code HDIS5 for an extra 5% off get's it down to a really sweet £118.74. This watch has the 262 khz chrono movement, the same as in the Moon Watch, so £118 is a pretty storming deal. It's a pity it hasn't got sapphire but it looks like a great watch.


Another UK forummer here - you aren't alone 

I picked up the non-chrono version of this recently for £79.99 in an Amazon deal - its a cracking watch I'd happily recommend to anyone. I just nabbed the beige dial version of the watch you posted - also a bargain at £117.99 (£112.09 after code) at same store as the one you linked to. The discount code is 5DIS5 though for anyone else looking to buy, I think you had a small typo in your original post. Also HS Johnson apparantly give 6% cashback is you go via Quidco, so I'll see if that tracks on top
Cheers


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

heavyjumbo said:


> A few more pics of my Black Friday stealth JT 1681. Finally able to take a few pics in the natural light. The movement is easily within COSC specs after 48 hours.


Darth Vader out for a nice dinner with his Sith goddess. Approved.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

So, speaking of TJ Maxx's, previous posters, some in the mid-west, have found some interesting discounts. I took an adventure to my local TJMaxx, and found the same discounts, in Vermont. 
Citizen black mesh Nighthawk - $139
Citizen - sapphire, 660 ft, perpetual calendar, 44mm
https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-JW0111-55E-Promaster-Watch/dp/B00PXVSM74 $200
and this, not mentioned before:
Bulova Sea King 98B243 - big, beauty, heavy, UGH, 46mm, ion plated, sapphire... also $199.99
https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-98B243-Analog-Display-Quartz/dp/B00U1LXLC2
So, you might stop by your local TJM, ... might be surprised.
Ed


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

h2connected said:


> Today is the last day for 30% off Amazon.. I saw a few people post some Invicta sub styles.. here is the Invicta Speedway I just received yesterday for $45 shipped which I have not seen anyone talk about. In the style of the rolex daytona, and while not anywhere close to the quality of my Hager aquatimer.. I can say its the best $50 I've spent on a watch and looks much better in person than in pictures.


thats the one I posted the other day, I saw it in sams club and it caught my eye. It's a really good looking watch. Glad someone snagged one.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

ayem-bee said:


> Here's a few pics next to the Bulova Moon Watch. One without the flash (you can see that tritium coming through even in daylight), and one with a flash...to get that burst of green.
> 
> After 24 hours with the watch (crown down overnight), it is spot on!
> 
> ...


I've picked up about half a dozen Deep Blue divers over the years and recently an Air Blue pilot style, and while none have the tritium tubes, their lume is typically well above average to excellent. Tritium is pretty cool, but having a feature like that with a limited life span that'll be expensive to replace later on keeps me from going that way.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

impetusera said:


> Looks like that promotion expired.


I need a moment.....


----------



## stiltsken (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VNY908 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats, that is amazing, beats my $186 for my 777.



mrspeedmaster said:


> Thanks to this thread. and another on slickdeals regarding Kohls.
> 
> I was able to get a Seiko SRP775 Turtle for $164 w/ tax and delivered. Slick deals has mystery 30-40% coupon. It is stackable. 40% coupons are mostly out but she 30% left.
> 
> That is simply an amazing deal.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Another strap sale option. Gnomon is having a sale through 12/25 on all of their straps. I have not purchased anything from them and therefore cannot comment on the quality of these straps but they seem to be well reviewed, YMMV.
30% off for 4 or more, 40% off 6 or more using NATO16.

NATO Strap


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you! I'm debating between this and the black one, which is a little bit more versatile.



ayem-bee said:


> Here's a few pics next to the Bulova Moon Watch. One without the flash (you can see that tritium coming through even in daylight), and one with a flash...to get that burst of green.
> 
> After 24 hours with the watch (crown down overnight), it is spot on!
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

HSSB said:


> Another UK forummer here - you aren't alone
> 
> I picked up the non-chrono version of this recently for £79.99 in an Amazon deal - its a cracking watch I'd happily recommend to anyone. I just the beige dial version of the watch you posted - also a bargain at £117.99 (£112.09 after code) at same store as the one you linked to. The discount code is 5DIS5 though for anyone else looking to buy, I think you had a small typo in your original post. Also HS Johnson apparantly give 6% cashback is you go via Quidco, so I'll see if that tracks on top
> Cheers


Those Bulova chronos are very tempting aren't they. I'm still holding out for the Moon Watch on a bracelet dropping down to around £225 at some point, it sounds low but we've seen it drop to £300 on Amazon a couple of times in the past week. I don't mind waiting until the January sales to see what happens across the different retailers.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> So, speaking of TJ Maxx's, previous posters, some in the mid-west, have found some interesting discounts. I took an adventure to my local TJMaxx, and found the same discounts, in Vermont.
> Citizen black mesh Nighthawk - $139
> Citizen - sapphire, 660 ft, perpetual calendar, 44mm
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-JW0111-55E-Promaster-Watch/dp/B00PXVSM74 $200
> ...


Pretty much the same collection I saw at the Memphis area tj maxx. One exception was the perpetual calendar which was $179

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Eterna pulsometer 1942 heritage for sake on tkmaxx.Co.UK for £999.99 ,1 left in stock. Sumone buy it so I don't have to

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HSSB (Mar 5, 2016)

ShaggyDog said:


> Those Bulova chronos are very tempting aren't they. I'm still holding out for the Moon Watch on a bracelet dropping down to around £225 at some point, it sounds low but we've seen it drop to £300 on Amazon a couple of times in the past week. I don't mind waiting until the January sales to see what happens across the different retailers.


The chronos are a bargain at the HS Johnson price whichever way you look at it, and the one I picked up is something I'll enjoy whatever else is in my collection I'm sure (and that's always the whole point with any watch I buy)...but yep, as with yourself, I'm looking for a decent deal on the Bulova Moonwatch in the UK too - preferably the bracelet version. Missed out on the Amazon flash deal putting it at under £300, but prepared to wait for the right price to come along.

Race you to whichever of us spots one first and posts it in here :-d


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

eddiegee said:


> So, speaking of TJ Maxx's, previous posters, some in the mid-west, have found some interesting discounts. I took an adventure to my local TJMaxx, and found the same discounts, in Vermont.
> Citizen black mesh Nighthawk - $139
> Citizen - sapphire, 660 ft, perpetual calendar, 44mm
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Eco-Drive-JW0111-55E-Promaster-Watch/dp/B00PXVSM74 $200
> ...


Yes, one of our local stores had a couple Bulova UHF-engine watches a few weeks ago for about 20-25% less than anywhere else, e.g., Military was $99.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Robangel said:


> I've picked up about half a dozen Deep Blue divers over the years and recently an Air Blue pilot style, and while none have the tritium tubes, their lume is typically well above average to excellent. Tritium is pretty cool, but *having a feature like that with a limited life span that'll be expensive to replace later* on keeps me from going that way.


If you get a fresh one the tritium will still be pretty well usable for at least 15 years. While that is technically a limited lifespan, the movement might well die first, or styles may change, or...

15 years is a long time. I would consider it pretty well amortized by then and just buy a new one. I love my tritium watches.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

westNE said:


> Am-watches.com is running a sale on their custom amphibian divers. The deal is for a free bezel of your choice when you order a custom watch. Kind of a cool deal, they have a configurator that lets you pick your dial, case, strap and bezel. I ordered a black am marked no number dial,710 case, black bezel amphibian on black leather for $115 shipped from Germany. Maybe not a black Friday kind of deal buy it's nice to build your watch without the hassle.
> 
> www.am-diver.com
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, westNE for your post. I've been meaning to get a white dial diver and not sure how I would like it, so this is a good way to test the water :-d
After researching a bit on the product, I found a post with coupon code for WUS: am-diver-wus which gave additional discount of $7.70. So, this can be considered a black Friday/Cyber Monday deal :-!
Here's what I'll be getting. nothing fancy but looks pretty classy IMO. With that design, I think I can play around with black/brown leather straps. Thinking of putting in a gmt bezel, as it is more useful, but it may look a bit busy with the numbers on the dial.

















Cheers.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just snagged a Mido Ocean Star 80 Titanium on Amazon for $538.69 - 8.5% cash back through befrugal. Net $492.89

Was $756 last I looked as it's been in my Amazon watch list for a month or so. Amazing deal I think as the SS versions are currently $100 more. I held firm through BF/CM until now. Barely though as the JR deals this week were very tempting...

Anyway, here's a link

Grab one quick as you know how Amazon pricing goes.


----------



## ayem-bee (Aug 29, 2007)

eddiegee said:


> So, speaking of TJ Maxx's, previous posters, some in the mid-west, have found some interesting discounts.
> Ed


Here's my TJ Maxx "find" from the other day. Look at that original hang tag! To be honest, I didn't bother to ask what their price was.









Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

tissotguy said:


> Thank you very much, westNE for your post. I've been meaning to get a white dial diver and not sure how I would like it, so this is a good way to test the water :-d
> After researching a bit on the product, I found a post with coupon code for WUS: am-dver-wus which gave additional discount of $7.70. So, this can be considered a black Friday/Cyber Monday deal :-!
> Here's what I'll be getting. nothing fancy but looks pretty classy IMO. With that design, I think I can play around with black/brown leather straps. Thinking of putting in a gmt bezel, as it is more useful, but it may look a bit busy with the numbers on the dial.
> 
> ...


That looks great Tissot! I wish I would have found that WUS discount, oh well I guess I have a reason to order another!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

timex in stock again! 2 left Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


----------



## SawDoc441 (Sep 12, 2016)

senorsmog said:


> 6 more listed. Check that, 5. I took one.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-...254750?hash=item3d286d44de:g:XLAAAOSw8gVX~po5


I have been checking this non stop. There were a few more listed. ... Y'all better hurry.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got 2 more of my Black Friday deals in today. First is the little Seiko 5 auto which I put on a black leather DeBeer strap. Nice little watch for $59 delivered and an auto









Next was the Helgray TCD-01 GMT. It's a great watch but idk if I'm going to bond with it. Put it on the NATO they also send to give it a different look. Really nice fit and finish and it's crazy light since it's full titanium. I will give it a few days of wear and see if it's a keeper. Looks great tho I think


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Robangel said:


> I've picked up about half a dozen Deep Blue divers over the years and recently an Air Blue pilot style, and while none have the tritium tubes, their lume is typically well above average to excellent. Tritium is pretty cool, but having a feature like that with a limited life span that'll be expensive to replace later on keeps me from going that way.


Can someone give me a hand with the Deep Blue web site? Is it me, or is that thing really hard to navigate? I'm trying to figure out what the cheapest tritium watch they sell is. I've been curious about owning one, but really don't want to spend +$200 on a curiosity. Figure the Cyber sale is my best chance. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

My red Glycine Double Twelve came in from the gooroo - first watch with a dial anywhere near this color but liking it so far! Surprised how large it wears for a 40mm watch with a rotating bezel - my 42mm Citizen diver looks about the same size. Still, I think it works for my wrist.

Given the fun color, I'll probably be picking up some red/black/gray NATOs for this guy. Wearing it on the only 22mm NATO I have thus far. The leather strap was too long for my 6" - 6.25" wrist, but all the regular length leather straps are...

Oh and shipping was great from the seller, watch was safe and sound in the box. Stamped international warranty card was in the box as well.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

nyonya said:


> My red Glycine Double Twelve came in from the gooroo - first watch with a dial anywhere near this color but liking it so far! Surprised how large it wears for a 40mm watch with a rotating bezel - my 42mm Citizen diver looks about the same size. Still, I think it works for my wrist.
> 
> Given the fun color, I'll probably be picking up some red/black/gray NATOs for this guy. Wearing it on the only 22mm NATO I have thus far. The leather strap was too long for my 6" - 6.25" wrist, but all the regular length leather straps are...
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! For some reason mine is still 6 days away but your photo gives me a little comfort as to the dual color.

Congrats!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

westNE said:


> Thanks for posting! For some reason mine is still 6 days away but your photo gives me a little comfort as to the dual color.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Not sure why yours is taking so long but hopefully you'll get it shortly. Like I said I'm still getting used to the watch but so far I've enjoyed having it on my wrist!


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Code is CYBER. This automatic NH35 is $197 and is available in nine colors.

DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -9 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-10 MODELS

This is quartz and $149.

DAYNIGHT DIVER TRITIUM TUBES -9 COLORS - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-10 MODELS



achernob said:


> Can someone give me a hand with the Deep Blue web site? Is it me, or is that thing really hard to navigate? I'm trying to figure out what the cheapest tritium watch they sell is. I've been curious about owning one, but really don't want to spend +$200 on a curiosity. Figure the Cyber sale is my best chance. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just snagged a Mido Ocean Star 80 Titanium on Amazon for $538.69 - 8.5% cash back through befrugal. Net $492.89
> 
> Was $756 last I looked as it's been in my Amazon watch list for a month or so. Amazing deal I think as the SS versions are currently $100 more. I held firm through BF/CM until now. Barely though as the JR deals this week were very tempting...
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the heads up! Held off buying anything during BF and CM for myself as I've pre-ordered the 50th anniversary Doxa but this one is just difficult to pass up!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$29.88 at newegg
*Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz T2P426 Brown Leather Analog Quartz Watch*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7FK3MZ1511&ignorebbr=1

Edit: This is fulfilled by Timex and now shows out of stock. I did get an order confirmation from NewEgg. Will have to wait and see.



minchomexa said:


> timex in stock again! 2 left Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Toh said:


> Thanks very much for the heads up! Held off buying anything during BF and CM for myself as I've pre-ordered the 50th anniversary Doxa but this one is just difficult to pass up!
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Here is Mido stainless on rubber strap for around $450 after Be Frugal which is good, but titanium Mido that Tanker G1 posted is a great price.

https://smile.amazon.com/Mido-Capta...20&nodeID=7147441011&keywords=mido+mens+watch


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just snagged a Mido Ocean Star 80 Titanium on Amazon for $538.69 - 8.5% cash back through befrugal. Net $492.89
> 
> Was $756 last I looked as it's been in my Amazon watch list for a month or so. Amazing deal I think as the SS versions are currently $100 more. I held firm through BF/CM until now. Barely though as the JR deals this week were very tempting...
> 
> ...


I've only been following this thread closely since Black Friday, but I can already tell it's going to do unspeakable things to my wallet...

Did I need a titanium dive watch with a dark face and orange accents? No, or at least not until you posted this. Now I've got one on the way!
Thanks for the deal! :-!


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello, watch world. I'm
New here and have been watching this thread as an unregistered user for a year. Just wanted to say thanks for the MIDO deal couldn't pass it up as my first "real" Diver! I think I made a good choice. Thanks again.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello, watch world. I'm
New here and have been watching this thread as an unregistered user for a year. Just wanted to say thanks for the MIDO titanium deal couldn't pass it up as my first "real" Diver! I think I made a good choice. Thanks again.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ToMo 24 hour sale: Chronoswiss, Glashutte and Carl F. Bucherer:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-impressive-timepieces


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> ToMo 24 hour sale: Chronoswiss, Glashutte and Carl F. Bucherer:
> 
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-impressive-timepieces


Fantastic prices. I just saw this in a store, and it is stunning. Beautiful movement with peripheral rotor. The disc at 6 is the running seconds indicator. The 3rd hand is a 52-week indicator. Very unique set of complications.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Toh said:


> Thanks very much for the heads up! Held off buying anything during BF and CM for myself as I've pre-ordered the 50th anniversary Doxa but this one is just difficult to pass up!
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


I am already hiding one watch (Christopher Ward) from my wife. Help! Now it's 2. I may have a problem. I guess there is always a chance it will get cancelled...?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

The dial on that titanium Mido......


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Boding said:


> I really wish they would have left a date complication on the C1 Grand Malvern. Now I can't choose between the C1 and C9 5 Days Auto.


Is there a code for a discount - I'm getting 581 Euro for the C60 auto. Too much!


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

tonypisa said:


> Is there a code for a discount - I'm getting 581 Euro for the C60. Too much!


100XMAS16 takes off 100 GBP but only if it's not in clearance.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

mmarc77 said:


> Code is CYBER. This automatic NH35 is $197 and is available in nine colors.
> 
> DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -9 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-10 MODELS
> 
> ...


I agree about the site - horribly confusing!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/dp/B00074KYC8

Don't recall when or who posted about this but I blame you for my now owning it!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

dart1214 said:


> Christopher Ward added more Trident variants for 30% off. Some red bezel GMT ones, black bezel... For US buyers go through their UK site with favorable exchange rate. VAT taken off at checkout.
> 
> I'm waiting for the red bezel three hander 43mm on bracelet. May have to bite on that one if it comes up.
> 
> ...


Crap, forgot about that trick...would have saved me like $14 on the strap. Oh well...


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

Toh said:


> Thanks very much for the heads up! Held off buying anything during BF and CM for myself as I've pre-ordered the 50th anniversary Doxa but this one is just difficult to pass up!
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Sold by RDBrands, with whom I had a very good experience despite problems shipping to Italy and the associated customs and duties. I got the blue SS - great watch! Am seriously considering going for the Titanium as well.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

City74 said:


> I received my $113 Certina DS from Ashford BF sale.....I'm happy
> 
> PS....sorry about the fuzz on the crystal and shadows in pic
> 
> View attachment 10084986


Awesome watch and awesome deal! Enjoy!

I'm waiting for my two Ashford BF/CM purchases.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if WatchGooRoo includes any form of invoice or pricing information in the packaging for their watches when they send them? Or just a packing slip with no price?


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

I have never seen this watch before until today. 200 bucks at TJ Maxx in South Texas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

All you guys that are posting the 3GMT Timex for $29 are making me feel like the kid who Eddie Murphy picks on when he does his ice cream cone routine from "Raw". I click on the link to buy the 3GMT and all I hear in my head, when it shows zero in inventory, is "Psych"

I hate you guys. 

I yelled some inappropriately choice words when it showed zero in inventory. My wife said, "Well, then, maybe you should have bought it three hours ago when it was listed." I replied, "I wasn't on three hours ago _Dear_. Don't poke the Bear. Just don't."


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 10097522
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ7000-52E-Nighthawk-Stainless-Eco-Drive/dp/B00074KYC8
> 
> Don't recall when or who posted about this but I blame you for my now owning it!












The black PVD ones can easily be found at TJ Maxx these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Does anyone know if WatchGooRoo includes any form of invoice or pricing information in the packaging for their watches when they send them? Or just a packing slip with no price?


I did not get a packing slip with a price on it.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I yelled some inappropriately choice words when it showed zero in inventory. My wife said, "Well, then, maybe you should have bought it three hours ago when it was listed." I replied, "I wasn't on three hours ago _Dear_. Don't poke the Bear. Just don't."


Lol. At least she's supporting your habit. Snarky though she may be.

When I bought it claiming, "But baby, it's half what was already a great price." I still got in some trouble.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Does anyone know if WatchGooRoo includes any form of invoice or pricing information in the packaging for their watches when they send them? Or just a packing slip with no price?


i am pretty sure it came with nothing. i just had the box with some packing materials, and a shipping label on the outside.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

It looks like Ashford added some more watches to their sale. There were around 500 last time I checked. Now there are 641.

Cyber Monday watches


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

stlwx21 said:


> The black PVD ones can easily be found at TJ Maxx these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PVD would be cool if it holds up well. Do prefer the link bracelet of the stainless version though. What prices does TJ Maxx have on the PVD ones? I took a quick glance at the watch case last time I was in there and just saw a sea of Fossil and Kenneth Cole with unappealing prices. It's not a big area so I'm not sure they get much "good" stuff in here ever. I figure with the amazon 30% plus ebates 5.5% plus credit card 5% I may as well buy one.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope silver dial on bracelet for $699










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Lol. At least she's supporting your habit. Snarky though she may be.
> 
> When I bought it claiming, "But baby, it's half what was already a great price." I still got in some trouble.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snarky isn't the word for it. She doesn't actually support the hobby. It's that she doesn't really care. 

She's happy as a lark wearing her fashion watch she bought at Kohls (on sale) for $9.99 a couple years ago. Makes me cringe every time I see that POS on her wrist. But hey, she's happy.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

impetusera said:


> PVD would be cool if it holds up well. Do prefer the link bracelet of the stainless version though. What prices does TJ Maxx have on the PVD ones? I took a quick glance at the watch case last time I was in there and just saw a sea of Fossil and Kenneth Cole with unappealing prices. It's not a big area so I'm not sure they get much "good" stuff in here ever. I figure with the amazon 30% plus ebates 5.5% plus credit card 5% I may as well buy one.


$139.99 plus sales tax. Mine was right at 150

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

geauxtigers said:


> Ashford has the JeanRichard Terrascope silver dial on bracelet for $699
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White dial is back...for $1300!!! Seems opportunistic (but makes sense, can't blame them) that it's not part of the CM deal anymore...

They def added some new JRs tho. Kinda want the teal and white but not at that price.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Does anyone know if WatchGooRoo includes any form of invoice or pricing information in the packaging for their watches when they send them? Or just a packing slip with no price?





nyonya said:


> I did not get a packing slip with a price on it.





tylehman said:


> i am pretty sure it came with nothing. i just had the box with some packing materials, and a shipping label on the outside.


Same here - no packing slip or invoice.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

stlwx21 said:


> $139.99 plus sales tax. Mine was right at 150
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I may swing by there tomorrow and scope things out. I'd bet they don't have any and if they do have a higher price.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Same here - no packing slip or invoice.


Same. One guy didn't even get his watch in the box.  They made it right tho.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

impetusera said:


> Interesting. I may swing by there tomorrow and scope things out. I'd bet they don't have any and if they do have a higher price.


I got the black dial Citizen Nighthawk last year about this time for $135...I think it was on Ebay just after CyberMonday....Keep an eye out! I wore it today .

Edit; It was Amazon.com


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Got my rados in yest!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Long Island Watch has the TRASER CODE GREEN WATCH WITH GREEN TRITIUM ILLUMINATION AND BLACK NYLON STRAP #106105 for $137. Not bad.

Traser Code Green


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

maxy_spy said:


> Got my rados in yest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woooo... I likes this one!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Does anyone know if WatchGooRoo includes any form of invoice or pricing information in the packaging for their watches when they send them? Or just a packing slip with no price?


Just received a Combat 7 from the GooRoo yesterday.. no paperwork.

I'm loving the sandblasted finish.. Haven't sized bracelet yet.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Just curious, does anyone know what the cheapest the Hamilton khaki field 38mm has gone for in the past? I see it is $349.99 on Joma right now. I got the seiko snk809 as a Christmas gift for a relative for $34 and really like the look of it. I'd like the 38mm khaki if I can find it at a good price.

(Borrowed picture)


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> When did you order?


11/27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> Got my rados in yest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you pick up the Rados and if you mind me asking, how much did the first one set ya back?

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been keeping up on this thread and all I have to show for it are some lousy straps. I feel like a loser for not having a Glycine or Jean Richard. 

(Just kidding. I got some great natos from Clockwork Synergy!)


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Fantastic prices. I just saw this in a store, and it is stunning. Beautiful movement with peripheral rotor. The disc at 6 is the running seconds indicator. The 3rd hand is a 52-week indicator. Very unique set of complications.


This type of rotating wheel seconds indicator is HORRIBLE! With a regular hand, you can glance at the direction the hand is pointing and know the seconds. With the rotating wheel, you need good light, great eyes, and total concentration to read those tiny numerals while the wheel is in motion.

Alan


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> 11/27
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered my Combat Sub the 26th and it still say's "in process". It's not looking good.. I called and they couldn't tell me anything.
Not to mention they canceled my Oris.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

stlwx21 said:


> Where did you pick up the Rados and if you mind me asking, how much did the first one set ya back?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got them at ashford.. as a gift. I am thinking wether to keep the chrono or not. It looks bizzare on their website but the watch in real is nice and solid. It's not heavy as it seems

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

One of the shipping methods in deepbluewatches is "cyber shipping". Anyone know what that is? It's $7 cheaper than UPS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

househalfman said:


> One of the shipping methods in deepbluewatches is "cyber shipping". Anyone know what that is? It's $7 cheaper than UPS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think they just email you a couple in person photos of your watch. They overnight the email though! Lol


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Sounds legit lol. Anyone else?



Mechanicalworld said:


> i think they just email you a couple in person photos of your watch. They overnight the email though! Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Sounds legit lol. Anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My best guess would be cyber week discounted shipping price.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

househalfman said:


> One of the shipping methods in deepbluewatches is "cyber shipping". Anyone know what that is? It's $7 cheaper than UPS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its USPS Priority. At least that's how my watch came when I ordered one earlier this year. Not sure why they don't just call it that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Just received a Combat 7 from the GooRoo yesterday.. no paperwork.
> 
> I'm loving the sandblasted finish.. Haven't sized bracelet yet.
> View attachment 10098978
> ...


I really like this one, I'm up to 5 watches over the last week or so although 2 are gifts, but I need to slow my roll a bit. This one is on my short list. Congrats, I like the finish too.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I really like this one, I'm up to 5 watches over the last week or so although 2 are gifts, but I need to slow my roll a bit. This one is on my short list. Congrats, I like the finish too.


Thank you! I know the feeling.. I set out for one watch, ended up with 4 great deals.. 5 if I ever see the Combat Sub from Evine.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> I ordered my Combat Sub the 26th and it still say's "in process". It's not looking good.. I called and they couldn't tell me anything.
> Not to mention they canceled my Oris.


They might just be slow. Ordered an Invicta (doubtful it's a hot selling watch) on 11/26 and just got confirmation an hour ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Disneydave said:


> They might just be slow. Ordered an Invicta (doubtful it's a hot selling watch) on 11/26 and just got confirmation an hour ago.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Good to hear they're still fulfilling orders.. my fingers are still crossed.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> 15 years is a long time. I would consider it pretty well amortized by then and just buy a new one. I love my tritium watches.


Hahaha... yeah you know I think sometimes we forget that some watches don't even come with lume!!! :-d
I've been buying mostly tool watches lately, all with pretty good lume, then I got a Seiko Recraft series watch for BF. I was a bit taken aback at first that this watch has zero lume until I seemed to remember that dressy watches like this often don't. The point is - even if the tritium dies out over time it's not really the end of the world. A watch does not necessarily need lume to be a good watch.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty bummed out about missing the Kohl's deal on the Citizen Satellite Wave watch, since it's the one GPS watch that is a somewhat reasonable size. Oh well.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow they must have heard us talking about them.. Evine just sent me an email stating- "We have put you on a waiting list and expect to fulfill your order 
within the next 20 days."


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

tonypisa said:


> Is there a code for a discount - I'm getting 581 Euro for the C60 auto. Too much!


Remember to select GBP at the bottom of the page on their UK site. The exchange rate is what gets you the great prices. Don't use USD or Euro.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> Got my rados in yest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi maxyspy, is that the grey dial chronograph?

I've placed an order for the black one. More photos please!


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Wow they must have heard us talking about them.. Evine just sent me an email stating- "We have put you on a waiting list and expect to fulfill your order
> within the next 20 days."


Honestly, I would ask for a coupon for being waitlisted. This is the holiday season after all, how do they know that this is not a gift that you need by Christmas? Might as well see if you can squeeze something out.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Hi maxyspy, is that the grey dial chronograph?
> 
> I've placed an order for the black one. More photos please!


Yeah that's a grey one. I don't have many pics lol. I am trying to decide shall I keep it or not. I honestly always wanted to own one rado because it's regarded as a cult in my country. Also, I have seen my grandfather wearing the rado 505 model.. that he got in 1960. .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> Yeah that's a grey one. I don't have many pics lol. I am trying to decide shall I keep it or not. I honestly always wanted to own one rado because it's regarded as a cult in my country. Also, I have seen my grandfather wearing the rado 505 model.. that he got in 1960. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks maxyspy. I have always appreciated Rado, but didn't like too many of their designs (just a personal preference). Then I saw the D Star 200 chronograph, which I really liked as it came across more conventional (only word I can think of!). Mind you this is based on online photos!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Disneydave said:


> White dial is back...for $1300!!! Seems opportunistic (but makes sense, can't blame them) that it's not part of the CM deal anymore...
> 
> They def added some new JRs tho. Kinda want the teal and white but not at that price.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


One thing to consider if you want a JR on the cheap - the Terrascopes are stainless steel with stainless steel bracelets. The Aeroscopes are costing a bit more - say $900 for a chronograph on bracelet. However, all of the Aeroscopes are titanium with titanium bracelets. Those titanium bracelets sell for like $770 new from Ashford. So... potentially you could buy an Aeroscope on bracelet, pick up a 26mm strap cheap to replace the bracelet, and then flip the bracelet for say $500 and walk away with a nice titanium JR for $400 or so.

I'm sure others have thought about this as the bracelet prices have been discussed.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

mleok said:


> Pretty bummed out about missing the Kohl's deal on the Citizen Satellite Wave watch, since it's the one GPS watch that is a somewhat reasonable size. Oh well.


Right there with you. I had a SRP775 in my cart about to try and track down the extra 40% coupon and got called into work. I wasn't sure if I wanted it since it wasn't the blue 773 or the black 777. Now that I missed out, I have a serious case of deal envy. Oh well


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

TheNeuB said:


> Honestly, I would ask for a coupon for being waitlisted. This is the holiday season after all, how do they know that this is not a gift that you need by Christmas? Might as well see if you can squeeze something out.


True.. they're already on my naughty list. Canceled another order and gave me $15. Ha!


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks like www.fossil.com has 25% off (*regular priced items) with promo code FSLPAL, they have some nice leather, nylon & silicon straps. Also some straps (and other items) in the sale section are already more than 25% off.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Rocat said:


> All you guys that are posting the 3GMT Timex for $29 are making me feel like the kid who Eddie Murphy picks on when he does his ice cream cone routine from "Raw". I click on the link to buy the 3GMT and all I hear in my head, when it shows zero in inventory, is "Psych"
> 
> I hate you guys.
> 
> I yelled some inappropriately choice words when it showed zero in inventory. My wife said, "Well, then, maybe you should have bought it three hours ago when it was listed." I replied, "I wasn't on three hours ago _Dear_. Don't poke the Bear. Just don't."


That bit is from "Delirious" not "Raw. "

Source: I'm a huge Eddie Murphy fan ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

TheNeuB said:


> Honestly, I would ask for a coupon for being waitlisted. This is the holiday season after all, how do they know that this is not a gift that you need by Christmas? Might as well see if you can squeeze something out.


I actually received a call when they cancelled the Aquis. I complained about them cancelling, especially since the watch remained available for days after I made the order, but the best they would offer was a $50 credit. Since I had another watch on order they let me use that credit on that watch. Not much consolation but better than nothing I guess.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

stlwx21 said:


> The black PVD ones can easily be found at TJ Maxx these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try duty free island shop.com

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> Just received a Combat 7 from the GooRoo yesterday.. no paperwork.


You got the warranty card and manual though, right?


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm really considering one of those Glycine Airman from watchgooroo. Being from Canada tough, I always have to take precautions. I read somewhere that they usually accept about 40% of the asking price. That is correct? Also, I can see that they are part of the Global Shipping Program which I have heard mix things about. They say that import charges should be 88,62$ US. Which is a crazy number for me. Do they automatically charge you with that? Also, I've heard that they can still charge you customs. Even if I pay that **** Global Shipping Program... True?

Thank you very much! (I really should start avoiding this thread haha. Every time I tell myself that it's not worth it since i'm Canadian...But sometimes those deals are too good. Like I said, gotta be careful...)


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jncky said:


> I'm really considering one of those Glycine Airman from watchgooroo. Being from Canada tough, I always have to take precautions. I read somewhere that they usually accept about 40% of the asking price. That is correct? Also, I can see that they are part of the Global Shipping Program which I have heard mix things about. They say that import charges should be 88,62$ US. Which is a crazy number for me. Do they automatically charge you with that? Also, I've heard that they can still charge you customs. Even if I pay that **** Global Shipping Program... True?
> 
> Thank you very much! (I really should start avoiding this thread haha. Every time I tell myself that it's not worth it since i'm Canadian...But sometimes those deals are too good. Like I said, gotta be careful...)


Personally I would not risk it...but that is up to you to decide. Unfortunately watchgooroo refuses to ship to anything other than a verified Paypal address...which if you're Canadian will be a Canadian address. This all changed about 5 years ago when Paypal removed the ability to add a US gift address to Canadian accounts. Screw the Canadians again. As far as I understand it, you are correct that the Global Shipping Program is nothing but a shipping middleman and there is no guarantee that Canada Customs will not hit you for duty and taxes, even though you have apparently already paid for them. It really sucks, but there are many "good" vendors in the US that will happily ship to a US address if you're Canadian, or ship directly to Canada without the stupid middleman. I was all ready to buy a Glycine from the gooroo, but that's not happening after I spoke to them.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Precise said:


> This type of rotating wheel seconds indicator is HORRIBLE! With a regular hand, you can glance at the direction the hand is pointing and know the seconds. With the rotating wheel, you need good light, great eyes, and total concentration to read those tiny numerals while the wheel is in motion.
> 
> Alan


It's pretty tough to use a seconds subdial for anything other than seeing that the watch is running... I'd prefer a really cool looking seconds hand over a super legible subseconds dial any day.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> Personally I would not risk it...but that is up to you to decide. Unfortunately watchgooroo refuses to ship to anything other than a verified Paypal address...which if you're Canadian will be a Canadian address. This all changed about 5 years ago when Paypal removed the ability to add a US gift address to Canadian accounts. Screw the Canadians again. As far as I understand it, you are correct that the Global Shipping Program is nothing but a shipping middleman and there is no guarantee that Canada Customs will not hit you for duty and taxes, even though you have apparently already paid for them. It really sucks, but there are many "good" vendors in the US that will happily ship to a US address if you're Canadian, or ship directly to Canada without the stupid middleman. I was all ready to buy a Glycine from the gooroo, but that's not happening after I spoke to them.


I've done 10ish transactions through the gsp on eBay, I have not paid any more fees on delivery in Alberta. That is what gsp is, they collect the fees in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Precise said:


> This type of rotating wheel seconds indicator is HORRIBLE! With a regular hand, you can glance at the direction the hand is pointing and know the seconds. With the rotating wheel, you need good light, great eyes, and total concentration to read those tiny numerals while the wheel is in motion.
> 
> Alan


I'm pretty sure this is one of those complications that appeals to people more for its uniqueness and "looking cool" rather than legibility or usability...j
If it were all about function, wouldn't we all just wear quartz diving chronographs all the time?


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

captainmorbid said:


> I've done 10ish transactions through the gsp on eBay, I have not paid any more fees on delivery in Alberta. That is what gsp is, they collect the fees in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


Well, I don't deny what you are saying, but from the GSP terms and conditions:

Import charges don't include:
Income taxes
Commodity taxes
Any customs duties, taxes, surcharges, fines, penalties, or other charges which may be imposed on you by customs or tax officials after an item purchased through the Global Shipping Program has successfully cleared customs and been delivered to, or made available for pickup at, the delivery address that you specify

Searching the various eBay forums will give examples of many Canadians who have had to pay fees in addition to what they paid to GSP (Pitney Bowes). Obviously YMMV.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Alphashark Premium Nato straps are back on Massdrop with some new colors. This time you get a 3-pack of mixed colors/sizes for $45. I was able to get 2 of the black/gray edge straps in different widths and a navy, so you can mix and match colors/widths/hardware finishes. I have the khaki from the last drop and it is a great strap. I wish they offered the green or gray on Massdrop though.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/blushark-alphashark-khaki-watch-strap?referer=NWDAU7


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Exactly. I also came across this. I really don't see the point of this program. I have family in Florida. I might ship it there. If they put it as a 'gift', I should pay less at customs...Always in theory.

Thank you all for the replies. Being Canadian sucks. Again.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

I've had good luck with Mark's scratch and dent listings at longislandwatch- one I bought from there had nothing wrong with it that I could see. He notes in the description why it's listed in this section. There's some new good deals there.

http://www.longislandwatch.com/Scratch_and_Dent_Watches_s/1920.htm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> Well, I don't deny what you are saying, but from the GSP terms and conditions:
> 
> Import charges don't include:
> Income taxes
> ...


Of course, I might've been getting lucky with the Canada Post completed deliveries. But, so far the only time I've been hit by customs is via the courier completed deliveries, and a few USPS in origin items. I haven't bought any watches above 500$ usd either, and the fees are usually between 15-25$ CAD.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Jncky said:


> I'm really considering one of those Glycine Airman from watchgooroo. Being from Canada tough, I always have to take precautions. I read somewhere that they usually accept about 40% of the asking price. That is correct? Also, I can see that they are part of the Global Shipping Program which I have heard mix things about. They say that import charges should be 88,62$ US. Which is a crazy number for me. Do they automatically charge you with that? Also, I've heard that they can still charge you customs. Even if I pay that **** Global Shipping Program... True?
> 
> Thank you very much! (I really should start avoiding this thread haha. Every time I tell myself that it's not worth it since i'm Canadian...But sometimes those deals are too good. Like I said, gotta be careful...)


I got a Base 22 luminous dial, but can't recall if it was from the gooroo. 
Bought three Glycine watches lol. 
Great watch btw. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

impetusera said:


> PVD would be cool if it holds up well. Do prefer the link bracelet of the stainless version though. What prices does TJ Maxx have on the PVD ones? I took a quick glance at the watch case last time I was in there and just saw a sea of Fossil and Kenneth Cole with unappealing prices. It's not a big area so I'm not sure they get much "good" stuff in here ever. I figure with the amazon 30% plus ebates 5.5% plus credit card 5% I may as well buy one.


Hi impetusera ....this has probably been answered.. a couple of us have have found the black Nighthawk @ $139. I saw Citizen, Seiko, Bulova, no Invicta, like another member found. The brands there too, but no interest for me.
Ed


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Snarky isn't the word for it. She doesn't actually support the hobby. It's that she doesn't really care.
> 
> She's happy as a lark wearing her fashion watch she bought at Kohls (on sale) for $9.99 a couple years ago. Makes me cringe every time I see that POS on her wrist. But hey, she's happy.


...happy wife happy life...


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

househalfman said:


> One of the shipping methods in deepbluewatches is "cyber shipping". Anyone know what that is? It's $7 cheaper than UPS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered through Cyber shipping and it came by USPS and arrived in Texas from New York in two days. It was free for my location.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just snagged a Mido Ocean Star 80 Titanium on Amazon for $538.69 - 8.5% cash back through befrugal. Net $492.89
> 
> Was $756 last I looked as it's been in my Amazon watch list for a month or so. Amazing deal I think as the SS versions are currently $100 more. I held firm through BF/CM until now. Barely though as the JR deals this week were very tempting...
> 
> ...


This is the legit the watch I was hoping to grab on bf, and naturally I miss this deal because I was busy watching college football all day...

If anyone decides it's not their cup of tea, PLEASE let me know. I'll buy it.

Thanks,
RMK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audiolab1 said:


> Screw the Canadians again.


Everyone involved wants to make money, so there are legitimate reasons for the decisions that make purchasing more difficult for Canadians.

I would not want to be told this, honestly, but look no further than government for people to blame.

Here are the details, as dictated by Canadian Post. Indemnity and restrictions on USPS shipments to Canada are set by Canada.

http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/ce_003.htm

As you can see, any American who ships a watch is subjecting themselves to total loss of watch and forfeited purchase amount without the help of third-party insurance.

On top of that, the indemnity limit is $675 to Canada, so shipping even allowed items over $675 in value subjects the seller to losses.

http://pe.usps.com/text/imm/immc3_005.htm#ep447094


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Just got the $ 139 Certina in from Ashford:


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> You got the warranty card and manual though, right?


Yes, warranty card.. just no invoice like *BlackrazorNZ * was asking.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Couldn't resist the deal.... I bought this from Ashford for $185. Guess we will see if I like rectangular watches


----------



## stepstone (Apr 2, 2016)

City74 said:


> Couldn't resist the deal.... I bought this from Ashford for $185. Guess we will see if I like rectangular watches
> 
> View attachment 10103162


I can't find this model. Do you have any link?

나의 LG-F350S 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Interesting. I too did the cyber shipping, I'll report back once I get mine. Paid $10 for mine though.



achernob said:


> Its USPS Priority. At least that's how my watch came when I ordered one earlier this year. Not sure why they don't just call it that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Osteoman said:


> I ordered through Cyber shipping and it came by USPS and arrived in Texas from New York in two days. It was free for my location.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

tylehman said:


> i am pretty sure it came with nothing. i just had the box with some packing materials, and a shipping label on the outside.


Warranty card was missing from mine but has been sent out since


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Interesting. I too did the cyber shipping, I'll report back once I get mine. Paid $10 for mine though QUOTE]
> Househalfman
> 
> I just went and checked my statement. I too paid$10, not free as I stated. I apologize, I've ordered alot of Christmas gifts lately. I wanted to correct my misstatement.
> ...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Victorinox 241280 XLS chrono on Amazon Lightning deal right now for $189, don't forget cash back. Nice watch, but it's... ew... Quartz. 

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=MPJ7CKPWFZSZATRW24TW


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

On Ebay, $450 or best offer Mido Multifort Titanium on bracelet. Says light surface scratches, but it's titanium, so those are likely only in the coating. Only one, and I'm too poor right now. So one of you should go for it.

Mido Multifort Titanium Automatic | eBay


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

kirkryanm said:


> This is the legit the watch I was hoping to grab on bf, and naturally I miss this deal because I was busy watching college football all day...
> 
> If anyone decides it's not their cup of tea, PLEASE let me know. I'll buy it.
> 
> ...


I'm devastated. I stared for hours at this watch last night. And decided to "sleep on it" to decide this morning. The deal is over the price shot up $200.

I was intrigued by the titanium case. I've never had a Ti watch before.

Anyway the steel version in black dial is still available. If anybody wants it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Everyone involved wants to make money, so there are legitimate reasons for the decisions that make purchasing more difficult for Canadians.
> 
> I would not want to be told this, honestly, but look no further than government for people to blame.
> 
> ...


None of that applies to purchases shipped via courier, which is how most watch merchants ship to Canada.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I'm devastated. I stared for hours at this watch last night. And decided to "sleep on it" to decide this morning. The deal is over the price shot up $200.
> 
> I was intrigued by the titanium case. I've never had a Ti watch before.
> 
> ...


That's tempting, but do I really need another black dial/bezel diver? Absolutely not.

Am I probably going to bite and buy it anyway? Absolutely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

El Primitivo said:


> On Ebay, $450 or best offer Mido Multifort Titanium on bracelet. Says light surface scratches, but it's titanium, so those are likely only in the coating. Only one, and I'm too poor right now. So one of you should go for it.
> 
> Mido Multifort Titanium Automatic | eBay


Those were $425 new


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audiolab1 said:


> None of that applies to purchases shipped via courier, which is how most watch merchants ship to Canada.


And you pay courier fees as a result.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

eddiegee said:


> Hi impetusera ....this has probably been answered.. a couple of us have have found the black Nighthawk @ $139. I saw Citizen, Seiko, Bulova, no Invicta, like another member found. The brands there too, but no interest for me.
> Ed


Comes to $143.46 total for the stainless from amazon. I'm doubtful they have anything better than Invicta, Kenneth Cole or low end Fossil at the store here but I may swing in and scope out the cabinet again. Would be nice to see the PVD version in the flesh though I'm thinking I'll like the stainless more. If they do have it here at $139.99 after tax it'd be about $5 more than the stainless.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I'm devastated. I stared for hours at this watch last night. And decided to "sleep on it" to decide this morning. The deal is over the price shot up $200.


Truly a case of "snooze you lose". :-| Yeah the deals on Amazon can be pretty fickle. You have to buy quickly and then watch the price later to see if it drops further requiring cancelling your order and re-ordering (which isn't a big deal on Amazon as long as the watch has not shipped).


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I've been waiting for a holiday sale, but have not seen anything on the Gruppo Gamma Vanguard bronze diver. I'll share what I know though: out of 4 models 3 are still on sale now (have been for a month) down from $599 to $549. Then you can use the code "GRUPPO42" to get another 10% off, final price of $494 and I think that includes free shipping. The code "GAMMA11" gets you $10 off any other watch that might strike your fancy, but the codes do not stack. You have to buy from their eBoutique, not the Gruppo Gamma USA website. The USA site has the $549 price, but the additional coupon codes do not work.

Vanguard

Anyone know if Gruppo Gamma does any sales, like at Chinese New Year? I'm not in a hurry and may look more on the used market (they come up often, sometimes around $400) or wait for a bigger sale if they do them.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Timex GMT on bracelet at jet.com $64.99 before any coupons.

https://jet.com/product/detail/fa6b...gclid=CO6Mk-iv29ACFYaGaQod6JoFqQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$53.99 on the Timex eBay site:

Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 | eBay



Mechanicalworld said:


> Timex GMT on bracelet at jet.com $64.99 before any coupons.
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/fa6b...gclid=CO6Mk-iv29ACFYaGaQod6JoFqQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Kirk B said:


> I've been waiting for a holiday sale, but have not seen anything on the Gruppo Gamma Vanguard bronze diver. I'll share what I know though: out of 4 models 3 are still on sale now (have been for a month) down from $599 to $549. Then you can use the code "GRUPPO42" to get another 10% off, final price of $494 and I think that includes free shipping. The code "GAMMA11" gets you $10 off any other watch that might strike your fancy, but the codes do not stack. You have to buy from their eBoutique, not the Gruppo Gamma USA website. The USA site has the $549 price, but the additional coupon codes do not work.
> 
> Vanguard
> 
> ...


BRONZO15 for 15% off until end of year, as announced in the newsletter.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Ashford will still honor prices that have already went up. Talked to Larry and got this for $369 shipped although price is now at $550.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Kirk B said:


> Victorinox 241280 XLS chrono on Amazon Lightning deal right now for $189, don't forget cash back. Nice watch, but it's... ew... Quartz.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=MPJ7CKPWFZSZATRW24TW


Also currently available for a bit less on massdrop, but long shipping time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

mannal said:


> $53.99 on the Timex eBay site:
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 | eBay


It's really interesting how Timex prices stuff. And that there seems to be no dialogue between the eBay store and the outlet her in Little Rock even though watches sold via eBay ship from the distribution center that the outlet sits in side of.

Case in point...the GMT-3. I asked her for one at he outlet and she was able to pull one from the bins in the back. But she wanted $100 for it based on original retail. eBay had it for 50-60 and then down as we've seen to $28. And she wouldn't sell it to me for the 60 they previously had it at even when I made the case that it would save the company shipping.

Conversely, I got the Waterbury chronos for $50 left and right and the only one on the eBay store is listed at $129. And, again, it's gonna ship after being pulled from the same bins in LR that she was pulling from in the outlet store when I gave her reference numbers I was interested in buying.

And to add to the lack of apparent communication, the outlet lady and the bosses she asked about lowering prices for me didn't even seem to know the eBay storefront existed. Weird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

MontRoyal said:


> I'm devastated. I stared for hours at this watch last night. And decided to "sleep on it" to decide this morning. The deal is over the price shot up $200.
> 
> I was intrigued by the titanium case. I've never had a Ti watch before.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I pulled the trigger earlier in the day... got my shipping notice this morning.

I am a little worried that some of the description doesn't look right... if I end up with a previous version of the watch I'll be right pissed.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Let's hope they wouldn't do that to us !


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Revue Thommen 7750 based Diver Chronograph on lightning deal for $639.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZVJ7H0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3OZEBJORB2A8


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

Doboji said:


> I'm glad I pulled the trigger earlier in the day... got my shipping notice this morning.
> 
> I am a little worried that some of the description doesn't look right... if I end up with a previous version of the watch I'll be right pissed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


I also ordered yesterday. The only option I had was to buy from RDbrands with shipping from RDBrands. Were you able to order with Amazon fulfilment? I have not received shipping notice btw.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> It's really interesting how Timex prices stuff. And that there seems to be no dialogue between the eBay store and the outlet her in Little Rock even though watches sold via eBay ship from the distribution center that the outlet sits in side of.
> 
> Case in point...the GMT-3. I asked her for one at he outlet and she was able to pull one from the bins in the back. But she wanted $100 for it based on original retail. eBay had it for 50-60 and then down as we've seen to $28. And she wouldn't sell it to me for the 60 they previously had it at even when I made the case that it would save the company shipping.
> 
> ...


Well, quite bizarre, then. I parked my browser on the ebay Timex site since this morning for the GMT-3 we've seen come and go for 28 bucks..Brown band, cream dial....
Well, every time I checked... 0 left... I left the computer for HOURS, and had a quick break and decided to check, reloaded the page and it said 1 left..... knowing that the chances were slim to none that by the time I thought about it, it will be gone, I clicked the buy it now..... Then I realized this is my first ebay purchase, I had to create an account, etc. Thank goodness for auto fill. I thought for sure it would be gone by the time I went through PayPal. Seems I got lucky, the order went through. I was going to post asking for photos on a 7 inch wrist before I bought. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Thanks NoRoadtrippin, finally got one, even less expensive than the 50 bucks we saw earlier...
Ed


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> I got a Base 22 luminous dial, but can't recall if it was from the gooroo.
> Bought three Glycine watches lol.
> Great watch btw.
> 
> ...


Stunning - my favorite Glycine thus far! Congrats


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

andruha said:


> I also ordered yesterday. The only option I had was to buy from RDbrands with shipping from RDBrands. Were you able to order with Amazon fulfilment? I have not received shipping notice btw.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


My order was with RDbrands as well, I got my shipping notice about 9AM this morning. I placed my order around 2PM yesterday.

-Max


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

abujordan said:


> This deal is still going. I just ordered the c60 Trident GMT 600 43mm. Links removed because of my post count.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk











Wife went out, pulled this out of hiding for a quick photo.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

abujordan said:


> View attachment 10106290
> 
> 
> Wife went out, pulled this out of hiding for a quick photo.
> ...


gosh I want to get one of those and the sale is still active!!! How do you like it ?


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

abujordan said:


> View attachment 10106290
> 
> 
> Wife went out, pulled this out of hiding for a quick photo.
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Good purchase!

I bought a C60 Mark II in GMT last year on nearly new clearance, they Christopher Ward c60 is a serious watch. Very nice bracelet, design, and the new ceramic bezel great improvement. The crown also works very smoothly in my experience, including with the GMT, much better than the c60 Mark I i have in blue (had to send it back for repair).

for anyone on the fence, I like CWs new c60s, especially on sale, which is getting rarer and rarer.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> gosh I want to get one of those and the sale is still active!!! How do you like it ?


I have zero regrets. I think it is beautiful, and is on a whole level beyond the few other watches I own. I may not be the best judge because of my limited experience with watches at this price point.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I'm devastated. I stared for hours at this watch last night. And decided to "sleep on it" to decide this morning.


That's what rational watch-buyers do. This is the "Head's Up" thread. When you see a great deal, you don't think about it. You ACT. You go all reflex, lizard brain, brain stem; not frontal lobe.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Ctkjjk said:


> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Good purchase!
> 
> ...


is 30% off as about good as it gets?


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Any strap sales on anywhere, I can't remember where I saw a blue suede strap for sale.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> I bought one of these on Ali, lasted about two weeks. The manual winding mechanism broke.
> Got a refund - shipment cost and kept the watch.
> Not sure if I'll ever get it fixed though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one and haven't had any problems. Sea-Gull movements are usually pretty reliable.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Revue Thommen 7750 based Diver Chronograph on lightning deal for $639.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LZVJ7H0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3OZEBJORB2A8


Dear God help me, I just bought this.

Got an Amazon Card for $70 back bringing it down to $560 for a 7750 300m chrono.

These seem to really be the same as Grovana-- I think RT bought them or vice versa-- which my watch guy thinks highly of.

And I will actually have to pay by the due date.

This is the closest to a Rolex I will ever get, no doubt.

Christ, I've probably spent $1,500 at least on watches this year.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

TJ Maxx had some nice new watches. Several different titanium Eco-Drives.

This was $160.









This was $80


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Any strap sales on anywhere, I can't remember where I saw a blue suede strap for sale.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Clockwork Synergy has some pretty good prices on various straps and an extra 25% off.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashford added more items to their sale. Now up to 737 items.

Cyber Monday watches


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

w4tchnut said:


> I got a Base 22 luminous dial, but can't recall if it was from the gooroo.
> Bought three Glycine watches lol.
> Great watch btw.
> 
> ...


how long does the lume last at night. can you read it all night long?


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

Doboji said:


> My order was with RDbrands as well, I got my shipping notice about 9AM this morning. I placed my order around 2PM yesterday.
> 
> -Max


Thank you, Max
I ordered around 6. No shipping confirmation. I hope I won't see another cancelation like with evine on BF.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

RyanD said:


> TJ Maxx had some nice new watches. Several different titanium Eco-Drives.
> 
> This was $80


$80 bucks for that Citizen is a pretty good deal.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That's what rational watch-buyers do. This is the "Head's Up" thread. When you see a great deal, you don't think about it. You ACT. You go all reflex, lizard brain, brain stem; not frontal lobe.


Thanks! This needs to be my new signature.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

This is down to $699.

http://www.jomashop.com/raymond-weil-watch-4878-st-00268.html


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

El Primitivo said:


> On Ebay, $450 or best offer Mido Multifort Titanium on bracelet. Says light surface scratches, but it's titanium, so those are likely only in the coating. Only one, and I'm too poor right now. So one of you should go for it.
> 
> Mido Multifort Titanium Automatic | eBay


Someone mentioned that these Mido Multifort Titaniums used to be $425. True, but that was a limited time deal from Certified Watch Store and their current price is over $900. They had the stainless too for $339, but currently sold out. Member "BlackrazorNZ" was on here pushing these things like crack, wanting to get everyone to buy one! :-d But then I saw his in the sales section... what???

Any way, CWS still has a stainless black PVD version for $409. Only one left. Code "RMENOT12" takes a measly $12 off, but there may be other codes out there I don't know about.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ic-day-date-sapphire-42mm-m0184303705200.html


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

taike said:


> BRONZO15 for 15% off until end of year, as announced in the newsletter.


THANK YOU!!! Yes, that code works, dropping the price to $466, better than some used sales as the usual price is $599. I already got 3 bronze/brass watches this Black Friday, but I think I'm going to need to make this number 4! :-x The wife just gave me permission too... resistance is futile.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> That's what rational watch-buyers do. This is the "Head's Up" thread. When you see a great deal, you don't think about it. You ACT. You go all reflex, lizard brain, brain stem; not frontal lobe.


Unfortunately one can not double like a post. So I figured I'd waste some space and say;

like 
like 
like
like
like


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Out of curiosity does anybody know how long Ashford's cyber "week" deal is going to last? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

MontRoyal said:


> Out of curiosity does anybody know how long Ashford's cyber "week" deal is going to last?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty good guess that today will be the last day. However, I am not sure anyone of us will buy from them until prices hit BF/CW levels again knowing how much room they have to discount.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Any strap sales on anywhere, I can't remember where I saw a blue suede strap for sale.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Cheapest Nato straps.com










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

The gooroo strikes again. I went from being vaguely familiar with the Glycine brand and completely unaware of the Airman line to having 2 on the way in a week. Had I been familiar with them one of the designs would have certainly been my grail. The explorer like bezel, 24 hour dial, GMT functionality, I love it all!

I ordered the red double twelve the other day and I just got weak again... 








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

westNE said:


> The gooroo strikes again. I went from being vaguely familiar with the Glycine brand and completely unaware of the Airman line to having 2 on the way in a week. Had I been familiar with them one of the designs would have certainly been my grail. The explorer like bezel, 24 hour dial, GMT functionality, I love it all!
> 
> I ordered the red double twelve the other day and I just got weak again...
> View attachment 10107522
> ...


I feel you! Even though I have coveted the Airman series for some time, I have never seen one in person none the less owned one........until I met Watchgooroo about 6 weeks ago.






look at me now!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

MorrisDay said:


> I feel you! Even though I have coveted the Airman series for some time, I have never seen one in person none the less owned one........until I met Watchgooroo about 6 weeks ago.


i knew that i was interested in them soon after joining WUS, and for me it had to be a purist, like the original airmans. you could even say it was one of my grail watches. i have been to several Get ToGethers in several countries and i had looked for places to see one in person, but never could. i also finally got one form Watchgooroo never having seen one in person, and am very happy that i finally have one.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

sixtysix said:


> Just got the $ 139 Certina in from Ashford:


May i ask how's the quality for this watch? Been sitting on the fence over it...


----------



## stiltsken (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

westNE said:


> The gooroo strikes again. I went from being vaguely familiar with the Glycine brand and completely unaware of the Airman line to having 2 on the way in a week. Had I been familiar with them one of the designs would have certainly been my grail. The explorer like bezel, 24 hour dial, GMT functionality, I love it all!
> 
> I ordered the red double twelve the other day and I just got weak again...
> View attachment 10107522
> ...


I'm really loving them airmans!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> Someone mentioned that these Mido Multifort Titaniums used to be $425....Member "BlackrazorNZ" was on here pushing these things like crack, wanting to get everyone to buy one! :-d But then I saw his in the sales section... what???


To be fair, I didn't sell mine because I thought it any less awesome. I sold it because I needed money quicksmart to upgrade my Mido Titanium game to this one :


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

RyanD said:


> Ashford added more items to their sale. Now up to 737 items.
> 
> Cyber Monday watches


Resisting the JR temptation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Perdendosi said:


> Resisting the JR temptation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Hope you have better luck with that than I did


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Oris 45mm big crown pro pilot for $699 before any coupons or cash back. Looks like a great deal for an Oris.










http://www.thewatchery.com/[email protected]@ADL4SD-adType^PLA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Originally Posted by *Kirk B* 
_Someone mentioned that these Mido Multifort Titaniums used to be $425....Member "BlackrazorNZ" was on here pushing these things like crack, wanting to get everyone to buy one! :-d But then I saw his in the sales section... what???_



BlackrazorNZ said:


> To be fair, I didn't sell mine because I thought it any less awesome. I sold it because I needed money quicksmart to upgrade my Mido Titanium game to this one :


The first rule of being a crack dealer is you actually don't smoke crack.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has added to its Cyber Week deals a Concord C1 Big Date automatic Certified Chronometer for $1,395 -- $1,299 after Be Frugal rebate. That beats the next-best price I can find on this watch by $800.

Concord C1 0320104 Men's Watch , watches

Not for everybody, to be sure.


----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)

westNE said:


> The gooroo strikes again. I went from being vaguely familiar with the Glycine brand and completely unaware of the Airman line to having 2 on the way in a week.


This. Hadn't heard of Glycine since a couple weeks before, and now there's an Airman No. 1 and a World Traveler on its way to me and a Combat already on the wrist.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

OfficerCamp said:


> Oris 45mm big crown pro pilot for $699 before any coupons or cash back. Looks like a great deal for an Oris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of codes are out there for the Watchery?


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

cmdr_keen said:


> This. Hadn't heard of Glycine since a couple weeks before, and now there's an Airman No. 1 and a World Traveler on its way to me and a Combat already on the wrist.


i am interested in what you think if the airman 1 it is much closer to the original, i was very tempted.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> Oris 45mm big crown pro pilot for $699 before any coupons or cash back. Looks like a great deal for an Oris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Like New". So either a return or store display just FYI.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> "Like New". So either a return or store display just FYI.


 I just saw that as well. Looks like I'm out


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

Well damn, I pulled the plug again... Made an offer to watchgooroo. Accepted. This is now heading to close family in Florida.









Being in Canada, I wanted to save on the shipping cost. I don't know how to proceed next tough...I'm gonna ask my family to send it I guess. Is there a better shipping option to save on customs/taxes? Otherwise I will have to wait until the end of January for the said family to come back. I will stay away from this thread for the foreseeable future after that! I already spent too much on watches this year!


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Can someone share a link to this watch gooroo


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Can someone share a link to this watch gooroo


Try googling watchgooroo and ebay.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

I just LOLed at seeing a JR carbon chrono listed for 2800 on f29. If we could only make nearly 100% profit each sale.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> Can someone share a link to this watch gooroo


http://stores.ebay.com/WatchGooRoo


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

RTea said:


> I vaguely recall someone mentioning they picked up the JeanRichard Terrascope Carbon Chronograph LE. I'm kind of kicking myself for not splurging on it during Ashford's Black Friday sale. If anyone ended up getting this, can you post some pictures when it arrives? The more I look at it, the more awesome it seems and at close to the $1K mark, is pretty unbelievable for what you're getting.


Purely amazing workmanship... I read something in the Affordables forum about Swiss watch quality being no better than Invicta. Er... yeah, right! Not in this case (pun intended).


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

OfficerCamp said:


> Oris 45mm big crown pro pilot for $699 before any coupons or cash back. Looks like a great deal for an Oris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a point of comparison, the leather strap version went for $536 on evine.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jncky said:


> Well damn, I pulled the plug again... Made an offer to watchgooroo. Accepted. This is now heading to close family in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 10108170
> 
> ...


How did you get them to ship it to a US address? They told me that the shipping address had to be my PayPal verified address, which has to be in Canada.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A Men's Watch , watchesThe JR SALE was still activate last I checked


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> What kind of codes are out there for the Watchery?


Just google watchery coupon.
From retailmenot 
GIFT40 over 375
GIFT75 over 700


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> What kind of codes are out there for the Watchery?


Gift75 is 75 off 700 order so add a cheap filler. Also Befrugal has 10% cash back.


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

audiolab1 said:


> How did you get them to ship it to a US address? They told me that the shipping address had to be my PayPal verified address, which has to be in Canada.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really don't know...You are right, I just checked the shipping description for this item. It does state that they will only accept U.S. Paypal account. It's already paid tough...Should I expect a cancellation soon? I don't know what to say (write).


----------



## Btdrnks (Sep 26, 2014)

Kluver said:


> Ashford will still honor prices that have already went up. Talked to Larry and got this for $369 shipped although price is now at $550.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's $299 at Ashford right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btdrnks (Sep 26, 2014)

Btdrnks said:


> It's $299 at Ashford right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NM...I see the one you posted is a 45mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Btdrnks said:


> It's $299 at Ashford right now.


You are looking at the 42mm version. He bought the 45mm.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Btdrnks said:


> NM...I see the one you posted is a 45mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea also silver sunburst dial and see through back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> gosh I want to get one of those and the sale is still active!!! How do you like it ?


I don't know what the older versions were like but the current model that I have blows most watches I have that are in the same price range (and quite a few of the more expensive ones) out of the water. Screw in crown, solid bracelet, 600m water resistant (you can actually dive with this diver, who would have thought...). I was shocked at how nice mine was given the price. I'm really tempted by the red GMT right now...these sales are terrible for my wallet...


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

One for the Aussies.

ALDI has a watch box as one of their special buys, available in stores on Sat 10 December for $24.99.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

tylehman said:


> how long does the lume last at night. can you read it all night long?


Lume is bright until morning. 
My only problem is that it takes a bit for my eyes to focus, as the hands are rather thin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

This thread is evil. Love it.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just want to put a good word in for WatchMann.com. Excellent CS from Greg, the owner, easily took care of a problem with a Traser watch I bought. Important to recognize the good guys!


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

ARMIDA COLLECTION

15% OFF SALE


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mido Chronometer for $475. 33mm diameter.

JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Cary5500 said:


> JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A Men's Watch , watchesThe JR SALE was still activate last I checked[/QUOTE
> 
> I keep tell myself, self you don't need another JR. Then I go to Ashford twice a day just to look.......


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

MontRoyal said:


> Cheapest Nato straps.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


Kirk B said:


> THANK YOU!!! Yes, that code works, dropping the price to $466, better than some used sales as the usual price is $599. I already got 3 bronze/brass watches this Black Friday, but I think I'm going to need to make this number 4! :-x The wife just gave me permission too... resistance is futile.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

bjjkk said:


> Cary5500 said:
> 
> 
> > JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-201-11A Men's Watch , watchesThe JR SALE was still activate last I checked[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## yannisb (Nov 1, 2016)

Is there any coupon active for watchgecko straps? going for a big purchase, so kinda needed!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

yannisb said:


> Is there any coupon active for watchgecko straps? going for a big purchase, so kinda needed!


WATCHUSEEK, is the permanent 10% discount code for forum members. I think it's the only current code.

Sent from my iPhone using three goats and the golden ratio.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

uyebsk said:


> The first rule of being a crack dealer is you actually don't smoke crack.


Never get high off your supply. One of the Ten Crack Commandments.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Sevenmack said:


> Never get high off your supply. One of the Ten Crack Commandments.


"I've been reading this thread for years, it's made me a bargain finding animal, 
There's rules to this s----, I wrote an WIS manual, 
A step by step booklet for you to get,
Your watch collection on track, not your wrist held back..."

We really need to have a Ten WIS Commandments thread...


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

After seeing all those picture of airman makes me want to get one! Is there any deal going on beside gooroo?
thanks


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Jncky said:


> I really don't know...You are right, I just checked the shipping description for this item. It does state that they will only accept U.S. Paypal account. It's already paid tough...Should I expect a cancellation soon? I don't know what to say (write).


I would probably get in touch with them...you might find the watch being shipping to your Canadian verified Paypal address.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Sevenmack said:


> Never get high off your supply. One of the Ten Crack Commandments.


Thanks so much. Now I'm sitting here trying to figure out what the other nine Crack Commandments could possibly be.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

srsly?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Massdrop just added a drop for the Glycine F104 in three different dial colors for $519.99 + shipping.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Sevenmack said:


> Never get high off your supply. One of the Ten Crack Commandments.


My brain was doing it's best Mel Brooks:

The Fifteen <crack>..... Ten Commandments!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop just added a drop for the Glycine F104 in three different dial colors for $519.99 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 10111410


Watchgooroo will probably accept less than $400. Last two auctions closed under $400, as was my accepted offer.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

FYI: Amazon.com has both the PVD and stainless versions of the Glycine KMU 48 manual wind for $479. Best previous price I could find was $499 for the PVD version back in July. Sold by Watches and Beyond but fulfilled by Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Kriegs-Marine-Stainless-3906-19AT/dp/B01DOG4ABQ

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Kriegs-Marine-Manual-3906-99AT/dp/B01DOG4DFO


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Didn't see anything at all in the 40% sale at WoW they just emailed me about. The brands they carry don't overlap with my tastes at all so YMMV I guess.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

anokewee said:


> May i ask how's the quality for this watch? Been sitting on the fence over it...


It seems OK, lighter weight only 41mm. The watch itself I would rate as high quality (no issues and great looking) I think the rubber "bracelet" makes it seem (looks and feels) cheap, but then it does have a full metal clasp. You actually have to cut chunks off the strap to size it (marked for you) and then there are two notches of adjustment where ends of the band hook in. If this was on a bracelet it would be perceived as higher quality. Probably go NATO on it later.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Combat Sub from Evine is here:


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> FYI: Amazon.com has both the PVD and stainless versions of the Glycine KMU 48 manual wind for $479. Best previous price I could find was $499 for the PVD version back in July. Sold by Watches and Beyond but fulfilled by Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Kriegs-Marine-Stainless-3906-19AT/dp/B01DOG4ABQ
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Kriegs-Marine-Manual-3906-99AT/dp/B01DOG4DFO


The black PVD version was $499 in July as a part of the Amazon Prime Days event. They also had the stainless version for $509 at that time. These prices do look great compared to that previous low. I wonder what's happening with Glycine that they seem to be dumping stock as we've seen some great discounts from Gilt, Evine, Watchgooroo, and now a third party through Amazon! For example, I was super lucky earlier this year to take advantage of a special coupon deal from Klepsoo and got the Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye for $523. That was by far the lowest, lowest I had ever seen that watch and only a few people got to grab the coupon code that drove that price that low. Well... now that same watch has been $522 at Evine while still $900 at most other places (currently sold out, but it was selling last week at that price).

Personally, I bought the KMU 48 and sent it back - too big and too much lug overhang. But I wear other watches that are bigger... I think it's really the big face that threw me off. Most of my other big watches have a big bezel or something whereas the KMU 48 is just ALL face.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

sixtysix said:


> Combat Sub from Evine is here:


Looks great. Should get mine in a few days.


----------



## Btdrnks (Sep 26, 2014)

anyone else getting bored of glycine deals?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Btdrnks said:


> anyone else getting bored of glycine deals?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol....a watch that regularly sold for $600- $750 just a year ago is now yesterday's news when selling under $400 in some cases. I'm glad i sold mine earlier this year, i would have taken a bath on it if i held on to it!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Btdrnks (Sep 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lol....a watch that regularly sold for $600- $750 just a year ago is now yesterday's news when selling under $400 in some cases. I'm glad i sold mine earlier this year, i would have taken a bath on it if i held on to it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It just seems that there are so many deals on them that the market is completely saturated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Btdrnks said:


> It just seems that there are so many deals on them that the market is completely saturated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if they are dumping inventory in advance of a product line refresh under the new management


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Btdrnks said:


> It just seems that there are so many deals on them that the market is completely saturated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the flip side these deals are exposing many more customers to the brand that otherwise would have been clueless to glycine, like myself. Now that I got hooked with a deal I will be back and pay more later on as I will know the quality is worth it.

Seems like a very smart marketing play for the gooroo and Glycine. It can't be sustainable forever but their making hay while they can.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

There were rumors that Ronda's new 2824-competing automatic was mostly going to Invicta, which made some people think Invicta was going to come out with some midrange watches, try to make some headway in the "entry level Swiss" price range. 

But from a branding perspective it'd make more sense if those movements are destined for a re-designed Glycine catalog.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wristwatching said:


> There were rumors that Ronda's new 2824-competing automatic was mostly going to Invicta, which made some people think Invicta was going to come out with some midrange watches, try to make some headway in the "entry level Swiss" price range.
> 
> But from a branding perspective it'd make more sense if those movements are destined for a re-designed Glycine catalog.


Do you really want Invicta redesigning anything?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Btdrnks said:


> anyone else getting bored of glycine deals?


I get more bored by conversations that result when people post in this thread just to complain about something.


----------



## Btdrnks (Sep 26, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I get more bored by conversations that result when people post in this thread just to complain about something.


I'm just trying to encourage some dicussion on deals other than those on glycine models

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone got any heads up on any deals for a 007 or 009?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok then, "Mr. 15 Posts", the best way for you to encourage sone discussion on deals other than those on Glycine models, would be to bring some deals to the table yourself.



Btdrnks said:


> I'm just trying to encourage some dicussion on deals other than those on glycine models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Can anyone with a Glycine Airman Base 22 speak to how easy or difficult it is to read with a 24 hour dial? I rotate watches daily and I am wondering if you were to wear it every 7 to 10 days if it would be difficult to adjust to reading the time at a glance. I sure like its looks though, especially the white dial which I can envision making it even more difficult to read.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Deal.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j.../60550-36-601-BB60.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=3

I'm surprised this one has stayed in stock for so long.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

ShaggyDog said:


> "I've been reading this thread for years, it's made me a bargain finding animal,
> There's rules to this s----, I wrote an WIS manual,
> A step by step booklet for you to get,
> Your watch collection on track, not your wrist held back..."


Sick as. This thread needs a WIS Rap Challenge going on.

"Coming into tha thread from sites unseen,
dissin' the posters and dissin' Glycine,
you better watch yourself,
and your watch's health,
coz' when the deals stop droppin',
pickin's get a bit lean."


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RBLAINE said:


> Deal.
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60550-36-601-BB60 Men's Limited Edition Watch , watches
> 
> I'm surprised this one has stayed in stock for so long.


At least 3 of us here have bought one. I'm wearing mine right now.

FYI, it says "UD CARBON" on the back, so it's unidirectional carbon fiber rather than forged carbon.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

That rap deserves an epic mic drop...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Btdrnks said:


> I'm just trying to encourage some dicussion on deals other than those on glycine models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The deals are what they are. If you don't like them, move along.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I found one of these clocks in a Game Stop store for $5. Haven't had time to mess with it yet. They had some other ThinkGeek stuff on clearance. Got my dog a huge BB-8 pillow for $5.

Chromatic: LED Color Spectrum Clock | ThinkGeek


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

JOMASHOPCLICK IMAGE TO ENLARGE​  

​*RAYMOND WEILFreelancer Black Dial Automatic Men's WatchItem No. 2760-SB1-20001*

Write a Review
CYBER MONDAY 2 SALE


retail:$1,995.00
was:$1,256.85
_$845.00_
(58% off)

​​


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Mine just came in! What a great watch! The finish is so nice. Certainly not a 800 dollar watch. Also great to see that the deployant clasp is also made from titanium. Read that the polished titanium case had a stainless steel clasp. 

Really in love!!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

N8G said:


> Can anyone with a Glycine Airman Base 22 speak to how easy or difficult it is to read with a 24 hour dial? I rotate watches daily and I am wondering if you were to wear it every 7 to 10 days if it would be difficult to adjust to reading the time at a glance. I sure like its looks though, especially the white dial which I can envision making it even more difficult to read.


there is as you probably know a 24 hour sub forum here on WUS, and many of us really like that 24 hour dial format. it takes some getting used to but once you have one for a while it is easy enough. for me purist is the only way to go. i started with more affordable Raketas, but always am looking for more.

and for the price drops on Glycine, i think it is mostly due to the Invicta deal. all of the stuff at watchgooroo is discontinued stock or stock with the old logo on it. some of the others have some stuff with the new logo, but not as cheap as watchgooroo. i have had my eye on Glycine for some time and am happy to get some at this time. i don't know what will happen to them in the future, but i am glad i got a pre-invicta airman for a price that i could go for.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> The deals are what they are. If you don't like them, move along.


If you can't handle the heat, get out of the kitchen. THE DEAL KITCHEN!


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

RyanD said:


> At least 3 of us here have bought one. I'm wearing mine right now.
> 
> FYI, it says "UD CARBON" on the back, so it's unidirectional carbon fiber rather than forged carbon.


Ashford also has like 7 or 8 of these JeanRichard Terrascope Carbon Chronos for sale on eBay for $3,906 each. For a 200 piece limited edition Ashford sure got plenty of them to resell. I wonder if they are a dumping ground for JeanRichard's old stock???


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> Ashford also has like 7 or 8 of these JeanRichard Terrascope Carbon Chronos for sale on eBay for $3,906 each. For a 200 piece limited edition Ashford sure got plenty of them to resell. I wonder if they are a dumping ground for JeanRichard's old stock???


Ashford's owner is in Switzerland. Suspicion is that they seek out and sign contracts to get rid of old stock with these brands that they have thousands of.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> bjjkk said:
> 
> 
> > Been trying to resist badly
> ...


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Cary5500 said:
> 
> 
> > Join the F71-JR club!
> ...


----------



## Candide (Jan 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Mine just came in! What a great watch! The finish is so nice. Certainly not a 800 dollar watch. Also great to see that the deployant clasp is also made from titanium. Read that the polished titanium case had a stainless steel clasp.
> 
> Really in love!!


Nice watch bradda!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

RyanD said:


> At least 3 of us here have bought one. I'm wearing mine right now.
> 
> FYI, it says "UD CARBON" on the back, so it's unidirectional carbon fiber rather than forged carbon.


I picked one of these up, but it has a chip/delamination problem on the carbon fiber between the lugs. Given how difficult carbon fiber is to machine, this isn't that much of a surprise. However, I think I'll just be sending it back.

While it is an impressive piece and the light weight is very cool, the issue with mine has made me suspicious about the material in this application. Also, the silver indices make a good contrast with the dial, but without an antireflective coating the watch is not the easiest to read. I know a lot of people thought that the carbon fiber looks plastic in some light, but I didn't get that impression. I did think that the titanium clasp feels cheaply made and isn't the best designed, though.


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

Tom said:


> Mine just came in! What a great watch! The finish is so nice. Certainly not a 800 dollar watch. Also great to see that the deployant clasp is also made from titanium. Read that the polished titanium case had a stainless steel clasp.
> 
> Really in love!!


Was this one $800 at one time? Showing over $2k now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ansago (Mar 30, 2016)

Hopefully this is the right place, but JomaShop right now has a great sale on a Brooklyn Watch Co. "Carlton" automatic as part of their doorbuster sale - I can't link but it should be easy to find. $80+shipping after the coupon. It uses the Seagull TY2809 movement, which is very decent for this price. 

I just picked one up as an inexpensive dress watch. It's on the large side, but I've worn bigger.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Wristwatching said:


> I wonder if they are dumping inventory in advance of a product line refresh under the new management


before we start getting 59mm Glyvictas

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

My cyber Monday sale $325 DS 1 titanium arrived from Ashford. Great fast service.

The watch is great. Sunburst grey dial, slightly domed sapphire, light and all. I'm very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

tylehman said:


> i don't know what will happen to them in the future, but i am glad i got a pre-invicta airman for a price that i could go for.


How does one know how to tell if the airmen they bought was produced before or after the sale to Invicta?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

westNE said:


> How does one know how to tell if the airmen they bought was produced before or after the sale to Invicta?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Everything for sale now was produced pre Invicta.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

westNE said:


> How does one know if the airmen they bought was produced after the sale to Invicta?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


well in some cases looking is what is not in the catalog anymore, but the logo changed around the same time, form the crown that they used for years, to more of an emporio armani eagle. some models have no logo, and are still one the active line up, but for example the 1953 LE was a limited addition and i dont think they are making new ones.

i prefer the older logo and have no interest in the newer ones.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Cigarbob said:


> Everything for sale now was produced pre Invicta.


maybe, but some of the places other than watchgooroo are selling some Base22 and combat models with the new logo.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I guess I'll just be surprised when my two new airmen arrive...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi


tylehman;36195802 other than watchgooroo are selling some Base22 and combat models with the new logo.[/QUOTE said:


> Wait, there is a new logo? Was it because of the Invicta buy, or something already in the pipe.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> Hi
> Wait, there is a new logo? Was it because of the Invicta buy, or something already in the pipe.


the new logo came out and some of us were complaining in other subforums, and within a couple of months the Invicta news came out and everyone complained louder... not sure they are related but i feel it was. that said, it may have been the only way the prices came down to a level that i could jump on-board :roll:


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Heads up: Melbourne Watch Co. just started their holiday sale - 30% off sitewide, free worldwide shipping.

40% off within the next 24 hours with code XTRA10 (but not sure if it will work for everyone or not as it is meant for mailing list members).


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

tylehman said:


> maybe, but some of the places other than watchgooroo are selling some Base22 and combat models with the new logo.


The new logo came out before the purchase by Invicta. Regardless, we haven't seen any actual production post purchase yet. The reason we're getting such great deals, is that this is the old stock, and apparently some (many?) of the old dealers aren't going to carry the Glycine brand anymore. So there's some deals to be had.

I just purchased the DC-4 purist from the Gooroo.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

This one came from the gooroo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

My first 7750 chrono arrived in perfect condition from BF Lightning Deal.....certainly a bargain at $359, thanks to all you folks who post your bargain finds on this thread!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

sheepfishdog said:


> Heads up: Melbourne Watch Co. just started their holiday sale - 30% off sitewide, free worldwide shipping.
> 
> 40% off within the next 24 hours with code XTRA10 (but not sure if it will work for everyone or not as it is meant for mailing list members).


I just did a "mock" purchase and the code worked.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> how much do you like it &#55357;&#56876;


I've been daily wearing it since I got it... having something with this case quality is actually making me rethink my whole collection... like I want to strive to have other watches of this grade. I don't think any of my other watches have had such an impact.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Just received my combat sub from evine. 

Warranty card is blank. 

They sent the wrong model, but I'll probably just keep it since the right one is out of stock.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Raydius said:


> ... having something with this case quality is actually making me rethink my whole collection... like I want to strive to have other watches of this grade. I don't think any of my other watches have had such an impact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


This is a slippery road that you're headed down young padawan. That a-ha moment is how I ended up with a grand Seiko.

Use the force!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

doggbiter said:


> Thanks so much. Now I'm sitting here trying to figure out what the other nine Crack Commandments could possibly be.


Biggie's got the lowdown.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My only BF purchase arrived. As always, Sophie at cheapestnatostraps service was excellent. The straps are fantastic.










"Life is too short. buy all these watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @El_Geek


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

tylehman said:


> the new logo came out and some of us were complaining in other subforums, and within a couple of months the Invicta news came out and everyone complained louder... not sure they are related but i feel it was. that said, it may have been the only way the prices came down to a level that i could jump on-board :roll:


My Evine Combat Sub came today. It's on bracelet with the green bezel. New logo, and no drilled lugs, which I regret not having more than the logo change. Not bad, especially for the price of a Turtle ($380 plus tax), but it's not doing that much for me. I like the green bezel, but I'm not sure about Arabic numbers on a dive watch. Perhaps I'll like it more on one of the many straps that are on the way.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Looks great. Should get mine in a few days.


Mine came today as well. Very nice for the $$.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lol....a watch that regularly sold for $600- $750 just a year ago is now yesterday's news when selling under $400 in some cases. I'm glad i sold mine earlier this year, i would have taken a bath on it if i held on to it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Wasnt that that long ago I bought a used Airman for $1000 and thought I got a deal.. A month later you could buy a new one for about $700. Now I have 2. Guess at an average of $850 each it's not that bad. LOL


----------



## naimc (Jul 14, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko SUN019 Kinetic GMT diver for $298.60. According to Camel it is the low
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Prospe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00MCB9CJK
> 
> I have the SUN023 and 043. They are great watches.


It can also be found at $286 US on Seiko Mens SUN019P1 Prospex Sport BNIB Watch [SUN019P1] - USD286.00 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping

I know this store has a bad rep on this forum I think from purchases on the Ebay store.

I have purchase a SUN023 from watcheszon and had no problems. I have always shipped my watcheszon to Canada using the OEM box option and repair value for customs with no additional tax or duties.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> This is a slippery road that you're headed down young padawan. That a-ha moment is how I ended up with a grand Seiko.
> 
> Use the force!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I went down this same road. I had a collection of about a dozen watches priced between a few hundred and about $1500. I decided to flip them all and buy 2-3 really nice ones. Once I was done I missed having the variety, but got spoiled by the more expensive ones and their finish. I still have the couple I traded everything for but am back up to about 30 total. I learned to really appreciate all watches. I now have from the high end an IWC Big Pilot all the way to a $30 Casio and they all get wrist time. I love them all. They are like my little ticking children. Watches are truly a disease like no other!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Right now....on Ebay..GO!!









Emoji Face Silicone Strap 35mm Quartz Watch | eBay


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Tried the code "XTRA10" and it works as well.

Think the 30% is for the 'Sale' items, not the others, which are still at the usual retail price.



sheepfishdog said:


> Heads up: Melbourne Watch Co. just started their holiday sale - 30% off sitewide, free worldwide shipping.
> 
> 40% off within the next 24 hours with code XTRA10 (but not sure if it will work for everyone or not as it is meant for mailing list members).





Strmwatch said:


> I just did a "mock" purchase and the code worked.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Arrived from Macy's...not sure it is worth the $100 more than the 777, but it is a great piece. Very slight chapter ring misalignment, but nothing to lose sleep over. I've got a blue ToxicRubber on the way for it as well.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

taike said:


> Just received my combat sub from evine.
> 
> Warranty card is blank.
> 
> They sent the wrong model, but I'll probably just keep it since the right one is out of stock.


I received a Combat 7 from the GooRoo the other day.

It came with a warranty card, but only had a date stamp and no other info filled out.

Should I be concerned about that?


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Tried the code "XTRA10" and it works as well.
> 
> Think the 30% is for the 'Sale' items, not the others, which are still at the usual retail price.


Yes you're right. Thanks for clarifying and sorry for any confusion caused!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

westNE said:


> How does one know how to tell if the airmen they bought was produced before or after the sale to Invicta?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Not making this a point of contention, more a point pf observation. But....

Does it really matter? It's not as if Invicta came in, had a meeting, kicked everyone out, and shipped the production off to China or where ever most of their inventory is made. Even if they did that, it would not matter.

I only bring this up because in the G-Shock forum some members go nuts if they have a watch made in Thailand or China. All the watches are made on machines and all have the same QC tolerances set forth by the manufacturer.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

achernob said:


> I went down this same road. I had a collection of about a dozen watches priced between a few hundred and about $1500. I decided to flip them all and buy 2-3 really nice ones. Once I was done I missed having the variety, but got spoiled by the more expensive ones and their finish. I still have the couple I traded everything for but am back up to about 30 total. I learned to really appreciate all watches. I now have from the high end an IWC Big Pilot all the way to a $30 Casio and they all get wrist time. I love them all. They are like my little ticking children. Watches are truly a disease like no other!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting to hear. I think I at the very least want to seriously think about whether or not I want to keep the ones that I just simply don't wear, even though I sort of like seeing them when I open the box (King Seiko comes to mind).

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jomadeals have a cool looking VESTAL CANTEEN ZULU
- JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day not sure about the brand, but it might be a stocking filler.

Any one got CB to Befrugal from Amazon purchase? How fast does it appear in the account?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

My BMW (feels good to say that....wish it was a car!) from Kohls is on its way. Says it's going to take a week to get to Chicago from Houston. That seems a bit slow, doesn't it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> I received a Combat 7 from the GooRoo the other day.
> 
> It came with a warranty card, but only had a date stamp and no other info filled out.
> 
> Should I be concerned about that?


It has no AD stamp?


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Not making this a point of contention, more a point pf observation. But....
> 
> Does it really matter? It's not as if Invicta came in, had a meeting, kicked everyone out, and shipped the production off to China or where ever most of their inventory is made. Even if they did that, it would not matter.
> 
> I only bring this up because in the G-Shock forum some members go nuts if they have a watch made in Thailand or China. All the watches are made on machines and all have the same QC tolerances set forth by the manufacturer.


I completely get your point. Honestly I only ask to further my own knowledge a bit. It doesn't bother me too much because I'm sitting here right now trying to figure out my next Glycine...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

tylehman said:


> the new logo came out and some of us were complaining in other subforums, and within a couple of months the Invicta news came out and everyone complained louder... not sure they are related but i feel it was. that said, it may have been the only way the prices came down to a level that i could jump on-board :roll:


The logo changed before they were acquired by invicta, they have nothing to do with each other. None of the Airmen on the market at these sale prices had anything to do with Invicta, regardless of what logo they have on them.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Jomadeals have a cool looking VESTAL CANTEEN ZULU
> - JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day not sure about the brand, but it might be a stocking filler.
> 
> Any one got CB to Befrugal from Amazon purchase? How fast does it appear in the account?


Thanks! Perfect stocking fodder. Grabbed one.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> Arrived from Macy's...not sure it is worth the $100 more than the 777, but it is a great piece. Very slight chapter ring misalignment, but nothing to lose sleep over. I've got a blue ToxicRubber on the way for it as well.
> 
> View attachment 10115770


With the "friends" code and the ebates cash back I couldn't resist. I've read(never too sure how true this stuff is) that after Christmas the supply might dry up a bit here in the States. This isn't a limited edition obviously but with the special edition might not be produced as much. Who knows what the real truth is. All I know is that I used it as justification to pick up another turtle.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Well, shoot. Ms. gooroo just accepted an offer on a Base 22 Airman I was kind of hoping she wouldn't as I have a plethora of watches coming in. Since Nov. I picked up a Freddie C 705 moonphase, and now have 2 Bulova Moonwatches (missed ebates on 1st order), a Bulova Accu Swiss, and the Glycine on the way. At least 3 are going to have to go and I am keeping the FC moonphase for sure. As another illustrious poster here says, I guess I will let F29 sort 'em out!

This is the Airman I just ordered, btw:


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

N8G said:


> Well, shoot. Ms. gooroo just accepted an offer on a Base 22 Airman I was kind of hoping she wouldn't as I have a plethora of watches coming in. Since Nov. I picked up a Freddie C 705 moonphase, and now have 2 Bulova Moonwatches (missed ebates on 1st order), a Bulova Accu Swiss, and the Glycine on the way. At least 3 are going to have to go and I am keeping the FC moonphase for sure. As another illustrious poster here says, I guess I will let F29 sort 'em out!
> 
> This is the Airman I just ordered, btw:


If you plan to return one of the moonwatches I'd love to buy it off you! PM me.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Check your email for ebay bucks - it's currently offering 10% cashback for purchase over $50 until tomorrow 11:59 PM PST.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It has no AD stamp?


It does have AD stamp.

Sorry, forgot about that one.

It does *not* have the reference and case #. I realize I could just fill it in myself, 
but it makes me concerned whether or not something was missed in the process.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop just added a drop for the Glycine F104 in three different dial colors for $519.99 + shipping.
> 
> View attachment 10111410


This watch is 40mm. The F104 that most of like is 48mm.


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> It does have AD stamp.
> 
> Sorry, forgot about that one.
> 
> ...


,

I have purchased three, all stamped GSD Global. Only one had a date, other two were blank. Nothing at all to worry about, just fill them in yourself if you ever even need it.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Precise said:


> This watch is 40mm. The F104 that most of like is 48mm.


That is good. While I prefer a larger diameter myself, there are plenty of people for whom 48 millimeter is too big.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

How are you guys getting the eBay bucks coupon emails? I buy on eBay quite a bit but have not gotten a single email.. closest thing I've gotten is an email in my eBay inbox that said 50% off npebay fees when you sell your first 5 items, clicked on the activate button and it said sorry, for invited members only. I thought why did I get the email then! Lol


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Jomadeals currently has the Raymond Weil Freelancer Urban chronograph for $889, which I think is the lowest I've seen for a SS freelancer chrono so far (possibly by only $6...)


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Did all the 41mm Oris Propilots get cancelled on evine? Did anyone actually get one? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

eljay said:


> Jomadeals currently has the Raymond Weil Freelancer Urban chronograph for $889, which I think is the lowest I've seen for a SS freelancer chrono so far (possibly by only $6...)
> 
> View attachment 10117570


Sheeeit. I've been watching this and waiting for the price to drop further. Must resist... This stuff is like crack.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Last of the Black Friday/Cyber Monday watches. The blue, stench of vanilla strap is so thick and uncomfortable I swapped to a NATO right away.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Bulova A-15 Accu-Swiss 65A107 down to $249.99. This is the IP/PVD and black leather band version that always ran more expensive than the 65A106 brown leather band version. The 65A106 has a Sellita SW200-1, I assume this is the same. This is the watch with the dual rotating inner bezels that function as hour/minute accumulators that many people here (myself included) seem very keen on.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 65A107 Accu Swiss A-15 Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay








Seller claims: "All of our Accu Swiss models are brand new and fully functional. Each Accu Swiss watch comes with the Accu Swiss box, manual, valid 3-year manufacturer warranty from Bulova and tags. We are an authorized Bulova dealer." 

The limited editions and brown bands seem to be all gone now. These recently sold for over $300, but is now at the 65A106 brown band price.

Some information from owners, including my review and pictures, here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/does-anyone-have-good-bulova-15-review-3620826.html


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Rare "Hamilton Beach" khaki aviation on Amazon. Sure to be a collector's item. Act now. Supplies are limited. 








https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Avi...D=6358539011&keywords=hamilton+khaki+aviation


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Question for anyone else who bought the Mido Ocean Star titanium on Amazon from RDBrands:
Are your all's watches also coming from abroad? Seems like mine shipped from Israel and is now in Germany. Hopefully there aren't any customs issues...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MattFeeder said:


> It does have AD stamp.
> 
> Sorry, forgot about that one.
> 
> ...


No issue at all there. I've bought $5,000 watches that just have the stamp. Fill it in, or don't.

You're fine.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Flash sale at The Watchery.










Drops this to $630 after cash back. Not bad for an Eterna-made 7750 chronograph.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Not making this a point of contention, more a point pf observation. But....
> 
> Does it really matter? It's not as if Invicta came in, had a meeting, kicked everyone out, and shipped the production off to China or where ever most of their inventory is made. Even if they did that, it would not matter.
> 
> I only bring this up because in the G-Shock forum some members go nuts if they have a watch made in Thailand or China. All the watches are made on machines and all have the same QC tolerances set forth by the manufacturer.


I agree 100% with this. Stephen Lack is still at Glycine. Glycine will still be made where it is now in Switzerland. Glycine will have separate styling as it does now.

Emre, over in the Glycine forum, reported this info back after contacting Mr. Lack. I am paraphrasing from Emre's and other's posts, but the info is there.

I'm not worried about Glycine at all. In fact, I think we're going to see a big push into distributors they couldn't get to before. It's possible they are flooding the US and other places with these watches to get people used to the name. If they have the stock, the capital to replace it, and want the market share, why not?

I see no reason for Glycine to do anything but improve its standing in the watch industry. It is kinda cool to have pre-Invicta versions IMO. Glad I got the 100th Anniversary set, and from an AD.


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Question for anyone else who bought the Mido Ocean Star titanium on Amazon from RDBrands:
> Are your all's watches also coming from abroad? Seems like mine shipped from Israel and is now in Germany. Hopefully there aren't any customs issues...
> 
> View attachment 10119226


My shipment did not go past ramallah, il yet. But when I asked RDBrands a question they answered 5am EST, so it looks like they are abroad. They are using DHL, so there is a good chance it comes from abroad.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

andruha said:


> My shipment did not go past ramallah, il yet. But when I asked RDBrands a question they answered 5am EST, so it looks like they are abroad. They are using DHL, so there is a good chance it comes from abroad.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


Mine is in the same location, I think for what we got the watch for it's worth the risk. Amazon will refund if any issues no questions asked.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

This Glycine Airman auto is $479 after the $200 rebate from The Watchery. Not bad....


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Mine is in the same location, I think for what we got the watch for it's worth the risk. Amazon will refund if any issues no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New York customer service number for RDBRANDS "seller"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Question for anyone else who bought the Mido Ocean Star titanium on Amazon from RDBrands:
> Are your all's watches also coming from abroad? Seems like mine shipped from Israel and is now in Germany. Hopefully there aren't any customs issues...


From what I know RDBrands (Amazon) = ohclock (eBay) = hot-brands (eBay), they ship from Israel, they declare a lower value for customs.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

phcollard said:


> From what I know RDBrands (Amazon) = ohclock (eBay) = hot-brands (eBay), they ship from Israel, they declare a lower value for customs.


International mail fraud is awesome.


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I was just looking at this myself. Did anyone manage to get down this low from the gooroo?



City74 said:


> This Glycine Airman auto is $479 after the $200 rebate from The Watchery. Not bad....
> 
> View attachment 10119586


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Is that a 12-hr dial since it has the GMT hand? I don't see anything about it being a store display, so I assume it is new? And finally, is this cheaper than watchgooroo is even accepting?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

phcollard said:


> From what I know RDBrands (Amazon) = ohclock (eBay) = hot-brands (eBay), they ship from Israel, they declare a lower value for customs.


I've bought numerous watches from them and they've always been delivered by DHL to my door with no additional customs charges.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I've bought numerous watches from them and they've always been delivered by DHL to my door with no additional customs charges.


I heard from another member in Canada that he had to pay minimal charges but it was probably DHL brokerage fees.

I got in touch with ohclock recently and the lady told me that if I had to pay something on delivery they would refund me. All I would have to do is to send them a picture of the invoice. That sounds cool.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

For those that like blacked out military watches, there are a couple of the Glycine Incursore black dial, black hour markers, black PVD coated 46 mm versions on Ebay for < $400 from Ebay user clearinghousesales


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Better pic. Really love the dial!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

audiolab1 said:


> I was just looking at this myself. Did anyone manage to get down this low from the gooroo?


I don't see this model. I guess they're gone.


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

City74 said:


> This Glycine Airman auto is $479 after the $200 rebate from The Watchery. Not bad....
> 
> View attachment 10119586


Link? I can't seem to find this on their site and all the other airmans are $1,200+


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tom said:


> Better pic. Really love the dial!!


I couldn't resist I tried for days had to order one figures SALE is still going didn't help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Link? I can't seem to find this on their site and all the other airmans are $1,200+


They are under the "limited time deals" tab at the top. Doesn't matter, it appears that they are sold out.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

ShaquitaBanana said:


> Link? I can't seem to find this on their site and all the other airmans are $1,200+


Its already gone. Someone must have gotten it, and they probably just had 1


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Jomashop


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

westNE said:


> They are under the "limited time deals" tab at the top. Doesn't matter, it appears that they are sold out.


Sold out.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is a link to an Airman on World of Watches that's $699. I received an email from them with a promo code for 20% off which brings this one down to $550. Use code: WOWPOST-2NK4. Nice deal I think.

Men's Airman Automatic GMT Black Genuine Leather Black & Blue Dial SS | World of Watches


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> For those that like blacked out military watches, there are a couple of the Glycine Incursore black dial, black hour markers, black PVD coated 46 mm versions on Ebay for < $400


The 46mm Incursore wears big just FYI. I have other watches of that size but the L2L of the bigger Incursore was too much for me.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> Here is a link to an Airman on World of Watches that's $699. I received an email from them with a promo code for 20% off which brings this one down to $550. Use code: WOWPOST-2NK4. Nice deal I think.
> 
> Men's Airman Automatic GMT Black Genuine Leather Black & Blue Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 10120642


It's called a Base 22, and it has two 24-hour indicators. But 24 in base 22 is 48.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

This is still a great deal at $699 but the code is showing invalid for me???



City74 said:


> Here is a link to an Airman on World of Watches that's $699. I received an email from them with a promo code for 20% off which brings this one down to $550. Use code: WOWPOST-2NK4. Nice deal I think.
> 
> Men's Airman Automatic GMT Black Genuine Leather Black & Blue Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 10120642


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe it only works for me...I'm not sure how they could make it do that but maybe there is a way. I tried to help


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Question for anyone else who bought the Mido Ocean Star titanium on Amazon from RDBrands:
> Are your all's watches also coming from abroad? Seems like mine shipped from Israel and is now in Germany. Hopefully there aren't any customs issues...
> 
> View attachment 10119226


Yes.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

City74 said:


> Here is a link to an Airman on World of Watches that's $699. I received an email from them with a promo code for 20% off which brings this one down to $550. Use code: WOWPOST-2NK4. Nice deal I think.


These coupon codes are targeted or limited somehow. Other people have posted them before, and no one else was able to use them. I got one on a post card a while back.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

EMPORIO ARMANI SWISS MADE Watch,Classic Watch ARS3019 | WatchStation&reg Online Store

Gold tone Armani with the STP movement for $300

This isn't a deal, but it looks like they are making automatic chronographs, too. http://www.watchstation.com/en_US/s...oryId=498583&N=0&pn=c&rec=1&imagePath=ARS9202

Can't tell the movement. Subdials and date are consistent with a 7750, might want to keep an eye on these in the future once they start hitting discounts.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gemnation has Stuhrling Prestige diver-style automatic chronographs on sale. Valjoux 7750 movements. $399 with Be Frugal taking it to $371.

I'm not sure what a Krysterna crystal is, but ...

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RyanD said:


> It's called a Base 22, and it has two 24-hour indicators. But 24 in base 22 is 48.


I really love the looks of this model. But i cant help but think that from the standpoint of telling time that i would grow weary of the 24 hour dial very quickly.

Those that get them, enjoy them, they look great!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Rare "Hamilton Beach" khaki aviation on Amazon. Sure to be a collector's item. Act now. Supplies are limited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's as awesome as their slow cooker, count me in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> It's called a Base 22, and it has two 24-hour indicators. But 24 in base 22 is 48.


The 'Base' refers to the substyle of the watch (as in military base) and the 22 indicates it's the 22nd model in the Base series. Been around for a fair while.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Quick question. What was the model of the panda dial Seiko that was on eBay for $69 a month or so ago? I missed out on that deal, and decided I'll pay more if I can get one, but I can't seem to track down a model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

achernob said:


> Quick question. What was the model of the panda dial Seiko that was on eBay for $69 a month or so ago? I missed out on that deal, and decided I'll pay more if I can get one, but I can't seem to track down a model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> Mine is in the same location, I think for what we got the watch for it's worth the risk. Amazon will refund if any issues no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are in the USA and the watch cost less than $800, you don't need to worry about duties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Can someone please help me
Find the best deal on a oris aquais









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Cary5500 said:


> Mine is in the same location, I think for what we got the watch for it's worth the risk. Amazon will refund if any issues no questions asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Important to note Ramallah is Palestinian territory... definitely concerning. DHL says mine should arrive Thursday... keeping my fingers crossed.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Doboji said:


> definitely concerning.


huh?


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Can someone please help me
> Find the best deal on a oris aquais
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last time I looked Amazon Warehouse deals had a few (US only though)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Doboji said:


> Important to note Ramallah is Palestinian territory... definitely concerning. DHL says mine should arrive Thursday... keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


I think that's kinda cool. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I really love the looks of this model. But i cant help but think that from the standpoint of telling time that i would grow weary of the 24 hour dial very quickly.
> 
> Those that get them, enjoy them, they look great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It grows on you. The brain thinking 20=8 instead of 20-12=8 happens sooner than you'd think.

Eventually you don't convert it at all. If you wore the watch all the time you'd wonder if it was 20:00 hours while the sun's going down without even thinking of 8:00.

It's simpler. I wish it was standardized.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

beefyt said:


> huh?


Not where I would expect to see luxury watches originate from. Lots of black market activity there...

It's probably fine... just concerning.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Can someone please help me
> Find the best deal on a oris aquais
> 
> 
> ...


Check out Certified Watch Store


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Not sure if anyone knows about this but @jomashop it's letting me use GOOGLE50 on cyber deals also. Maybe come in hand if you want to try it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gemnation has Stuhrling Prestige diver-style automatic chronographs on sale. Valjoux 7750 movements. $399 with Be Frugal taking it to $371.
> 
> I'm not sure what a Krysterna crystal is, but ...
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


Add far as I can tell from Google/wus kysterna is their layered sapphire on glass a la Seiko. But that's not for sure, could be hardened mineral or unicorn bones. Probably not the last one.

Functionally, the only glass I've scratched badly is my blue mako...my first auto that brought me here.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

City74 said:


> Check out Certified Watch Store


Thank you! Found the rubber band one for $186.00 cheaper than the bracelet version. Is it worth the $186.00 for the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> Thank you! Found the rubber band one for $186.00 cheaper than the bracelet version. Is it worth the $186.00 for the bracelet?


Yes, in the strongest possible terms.

It's a non-standard mounting, so you're on the hook for expensive Oris-branded rubber when the rubber dies or you're paying for a complete custom leather strap to be made. The Aquis bracelet is one of the best bracelets in the ~$1k price class and should last the life of the watch. In the long term, the rubber's not much of a bargain.

Definitely keep looking for deals though-- $1050 is fair, but timing a deal like that might save another $100 or so. I don't recall if there were great deals you just missed on that model for Black Friday or not...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Add far as I can tell from Google/wus kysterna is their layered sapphire on glass a la Seiko. But that's not for sure, could be hardened mineral or unicorn bones. Probably not the last one.
> 
> Functionally, the only glass I've scratched badly is my blue mako...my first auto that brought me here.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Sapphire coated mineral. Akribos uses the same. I would guess other Chinese watches have the same.

Whatever it is, it's foggy from dirt if the assembler doesn't clean it first.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> Yes, in the strongest possible terms.
> 
> It's a non-standard mounting, so you're on the hook for expensive Oris-branded rubber when the rubber dies or you're paying for a complete custom leather strap to be made. The Aquis bracelet is one of the best bracelets in the ~$1k price class and should last the life of the watch. In the long term, the rubber's not much of a bargain.
> 
> Definitely keep looking for deals though-- $1050 is fair, but timing a deal like that might save another $100 or so. I don't recall if there were great deals you just missed on that model for Black Friday or not...


I was looking for an Aquis on bracelet during the BF sale and saw none under about $950. They seem to hover around the $1K mark usually. I agree it's a much better watch in bracelet. The bracelet might be the best bracelet on a watch under $3k that I have tried. While it is brand specific the bracelet is comfortable and can be replaced by custom leather straps (like a Clover strap) for under $100. Buy it on the bracelet and you won't be sorry you spent extra


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

For all the WIS gurus : has this been any cheaper? Any current codes for Ashford?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Thank you! Found the rubber band one for $186.00 cheaper than the bracelet version. Is it worth the $186.00 for the bracelet?


Blue Aquis on bracelet from Amazon Warehouse Deals at $900.90 - it's less than $4 extra than the one on rubber from Certified Watch Store.

Most of the time Amazon Warehouse Deals sell returned items that are like new minus. Plus you still benefit from their return policy. And they ship from the USA.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

They also have this one for $854.79


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

phcollard said:


> Blue Aquis on bracelet from Amazon Warehouse Deals at $900.90 - it's less than $4 extra than the one on rubber from Certified Watch Store.
> 
> Most of the time Amazon Warehouse Deals sell returned items that are like new minus. Plus you still benefit from their return policy. And they ship from the USA.


I checked it was woman's if I'm wrong can you post the link? The other blue one wasn't the lighter burst dial, for $150.00 cheaper I guess I'll eat it and just get that color blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> For all the WIS gurus : has this been any cheaper? Any current codes for Ashford?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't consider myself an expert but I do believe that's a pretty sweet deal on that Hamilton based on what it's available for elsewhere and the fact that we're talking about a Swiss automatic from a highly reputable brand for under $300...


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> For all the WIS gurus : has this been any cheaper? Any current codes for Ashford?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any codes for black friday/cyber monday sales. That ship has sailed. But there's BeFrugal or the other discount sites' rebates.

I paid $280 (before BeFrugal) for a Khaki Aviation 42mm on a bracelet (not on the strap) in February. But this is still a good price.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> I checked it was woman's if I'm wrong can you post the link? The other blue one wasn't the lighter burst dial, for $150.00 cheaper I guess I'll eat it and just get that color blue.


Sure!

https://www.amazon.com/Oris-7337653...rds=oris+aquis&refinements=p_6:A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> For all the WIS gurus : has this been any cheaper? Any current codes for Ashford?





royalpig180 said:


> I don't consider myself an expert but I do believe that's a pretty sweet deal on that Hamilton based on what it's available for elsewhere and the fact that we're talking about a Swiss automatic from a highly reputable brand for under $300...


I think royalpig is right. I bought the black dial 42mm version last February for over $360. I don't remember them being under $300 range last fall during BF/CM, but I wasn't ready to buy at the time. Might be wrong. But I think it's a good deal. Especially if you have the $50 statement credit from Amex option.

Also note that these Khaki Aviation models do not seem to be on the Hamilton website any more and seem to be disappearing from other sites. For instance, check Amazon. I think they carry some of them from Ashford. Might not be around much longer if you wait.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

If you want PVD and rubber strap and can live with a "store display" (which are usually near perfect), you can pick from 2 at The Watchery for only $559.99 after code TWFLASH200 and before any cash back.



Cary5500 said:


> Thank you! Found the rubber band one for $186.00 cheaper than the bracelet version. Is it worth the $186.00 for the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

I got the Hamilton for about 239 last spring, but this is as low as I've seen it since then.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ARAGON Divemaster T100 Automatics $160 for next 18hrs. +$12 shipping in US. Good price for tritium. NH36 movement. Bracelet with solid end links. Display back.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER_TRITIUM_AUTOMATIC_s/329.htm


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

taike said:


> ARAGON Divemaster T100 Automatics $160 for next 18hrs. +$12 shipping in US. Good price for tritium. NH36 movement. Bracelet with solid end links. Display back.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER_TRITIUM_AUTOMATIC_s/329.htm


Crap. I love tritium, and all the other features, but I don't love 45mm x ?? (Who knows how long) x 17 mm thick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> Crap. I love tritium, and all the other features, but I don't love 45mm x ?? (Who knows how long) x 17 mm thick.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


The divemasters are undeniably thick watches, but wear small for 45mm. Google tells me lug length is 50mm. The lugs curve down pretty good and are really short: the springbars are almost right up against the case.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> If you want PVD and rubber strap and can live with a "store display" (which are usually near perfect), you can pick from 2 at The Watchery for only $559.99 after code TWFLASH200 and before any cash back.


How about this one from the Watchery as well? $699. There are a couple of PVD versions as well that would be $549 after coupon and at that price the lack of bracelet will be easier to accept. $549 for an ORIS diver!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Speaking of The Watchery isn't this ProPilot at $499 after coupon a good deal on the 45mm version?










Oris 175276984164-0752214FC-SD Watches,Men's Big Crown ProPilot Automatic Green Nylon Black Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

And this blue ATRIX for $489










Oris 173376424035-0752185FC-SD Watches,Men's Artix Automatic Navy Blue Genuine Leather Navy Blue Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## cmdr_keen (Apr 13, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> It's simpler. I wish it was standardized.


Yeah. I wish 24h time were standardized. Same as meters and kilometers, or liters, or degrees Celsius.

Oh, wait...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Last one this Oris BC3 in Gunmetal for $412 ($599 + $13 cheap watch - $200 coupon)

$400 for a swiss made watch from a well respected brand?










https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=345799


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Speaking of The Watchery isn't this ProPilot at $499 after coupon a good deal on the 45mm version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Like new"...either a return or store display.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> Crap. I love tritium, and all the other features, but I don't love 45mm x ?? (Who knows how long) x 17 mm thick.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


They look good. But I'm with you, they're YUGE.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Last one this Oris BC3 in Gunmetal for $412 ($599 + $13 cheap watch - $200 coupon)
> 
> $400 for a swiss made watch from a well respected brand?


Wow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> "Like new"...either a return or store display.


Considering that there are dozens of us on this thread that live and die on the concept of buying many watches and often returning the ones we don't like or reselling the ones that we could flip easily..... then I'm not sure why a display model would be a major problem especially considering the fact that they're discounting the sales price accordingly.

But thank you for clarifying that detail that I forgot to mention in my original post.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Amex has an automatic $50 coupon applicable - if you have an Amex account you have to log in to your account and scroll down the bottom of the page to find the ashford deal - link


Sabadabadoo said:


> For all the WIS gurus : has this been any cheaper? Any current codes for Ashford?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Speaking of The Watchery isn't this ProPilot at $499 after coupon a good deal on the 45mm version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great deal - even if it's only "like new". Bought mine on black leather last week for $536 and felt like I was robbing a bank!

BTW - if someone gets this and fancies the leather deployant I would be up for a trade - PM me.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## temporal-monitor (Feb 8, 2014)

Noticed the Timex eBay store is selling their 3GMT with cream dial for $28.99:

Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay

Amazon's price is $85.50.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Speaking of The Watchery isn't this ProPilot at $499 after coupon a good deal on the 45mm version?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a steal. The Evine deal was slightly more and that caused a stampede. They had all the different strap versions though.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

temporal-monitor said:


> Noticed the Timex eBay store is selling their 3GMT with cream dial for $28.99:
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> Amazon's price is $85.50.


Have seen this deal posted too many times...finally got me. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Last one this Oris BC3 in Gunmetal for $412 ($599 + $13 cheap watch - $200 coupon)
> 
> $400 for a swiss made watch from a well respected brand?
> 
> ...


I must have missed it, but what is the $200 coupon? Thank you.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

temporal-monitor said:


> Noticed the Timex eBay store is selling their 3GMT with cream dial for $28.99:
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> Amazon's price is $85.50.


Back again....and gone again... like trying to catch a dream...


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> For all the WIS gurus : has this been any cheaper? Any current codes for Ashford?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch for the money. That's the price I paid on Black Friday.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> I must have missed it, but what is the $200 coupon? Thank you.


TWFLASH200

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

temporal-monitor said:


> Noticed the Timex eBay store is selling their 3GMT with cream dial for $28.99:
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> Amazon's price is $85.50.


Sold out fast again. Newegg has the same deal in stock....for now.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

OvrSteer said:


> It's a steal. The Evine deal was slightly more and that caused a stampede. They had all the different strap versions though.


Is it me, or does there seem to be a downward trend on the prices on Oris watches? I seem to see a lot of comments from people mentioning the lowest prices they've seen on various models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

http://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-pt6028-alb21-331.html

Decent price on a Pontos Extreme.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally got my Edox in from ashford. shipping was delay multiple times for some reason. Was on the fence about it until all you guys started posting them haha. 
The pictures do these hydro-subs no justice. The dial is gorgeous. 6 1/4" wrist, Most people will say this watch is too big for me, but if I listened to other people. I wouldn't be able to wear 99% of the watches I own or that are posted on here haha. keeping this one for sure.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

eddiegee said:


> Back again....and gone again... like trying to catch a dream...


Never have I been so frustrated trying to buy a cheap watch. It's like my Dad sending me out on a Snipe hunt all over again.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ashford's CW Sale appears to be over.

Edit: But new sale in progress and I'm about to grab some JR's


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Received my 36mm Oris from evine. No plastic on the crystal/back, but appears to be in fantastic condition. Still on the fence about keeping it though... note: the dial appears to be a bit more purple in color.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone used THANKS29 code @ Ashford while going thru BeFrugal? The code isn't listed on BeFrugal, trying to decide whether I should risk giving up the 6.9%.

TIA
-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Could no longer pass at this price.









$1328 - 6.9% befrugal = $1,236.37 for both. :-!


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

buldogge said:


> Has anyone used THANKS29 code @ Ashford while going thru BeFrugal? The code isn't listed on BeFrugal, trying to decide whether I should risk giving up the 6.9%.
> 
> TIA
> -Mark in St. Louis


It doesn't matter for the befrugal cash back which code you use.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^Would love to see some real world pics on the first one...says green dial in the description...that's a deep/dark green!

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> It doesn't matter for the befrugal cash back which code you use.


Not 100% according to the fine print on BeFrugal, unfortunately...

"*Special Terms & Exclusions*

If you choose to apply a coupon or deal that is not posted on BeFrugal.com, we are unable to guarantee that you will receive cash back on your purchase."
-Mark


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Not to start controversy again, but EBSAVE20 appears to be turned back on. Worked on my Terrascope GMT.

$759 - $151.80 = $607.20 x 6% TCB = $570.77 - $50 Amex offer = $520.22. Yes, please!

If they cancel it b/c of the 20% coupon, then I probably don't need it anyways. 

The 20% off coupon also currently works on the Edox GMT, which I paid $549 for last week using the Amex offer. Oh well...


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Not to start controversy again, but EBSAVE20 appears to be turned back on. Worked on my Terrascope GMT.
> 
> $759 - $151.80 = $607.20 x 6% TCB = $570.77 - $50 Amex offer = $520.22. Yes, please!
> 
> ...


The $50 from amex is multiple use?


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I had some wine. It's all a blur, sir. It's a watch that chimes...
You ordered a repeater?
Yes.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

cfcfan81 said:


> The $50 from amex is multiple use?


I had it on 12 Amex cards (including Authorized user cards)...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Ashford's CW Sale appears to be over.
> 
> Edit: But new sale in progress and I'm about to grab some JR's


Still 616 items active in the sale, including 20 JRs, of which you grabbed 2.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

achernob said:


> Is it me, or does there seem to be a downward trend on the prices on Oris watches? I seem to see a lot of comments from people mentioning the lowest prices they've seen on various models.


Yes, but Oris is far from unique. The collapse in global demand for Swiss watches is real--China's economy, possible ending of a pricing bubble with some Swiss watches and all of the knock-on effects of cell phone adoption/a small percentage of disruption from smartwatches have all been a drag on the global watch market. Victorinox, JeanRichard, Edox, ML, Raymond Weil and a number of other smaller brands had really good sales going. The higher end has some brands going through some pricing gyrations as well, but you don't see as much of that because they control the sales channels in a rather draconian way.

Keep in mind with the Oris ProPilot Big Crown 45mm Day-Date-- I made a side trip to one of my closer ADs, a Jared jewelers about 165 miles away earlier this year. I mainly wanted to see the watch in person since I have no Oris ADs local to me, but I got suckered into arguing price. They had it for $1,950 USD, which is list. I had a nice pricing discussion with the manager and got it reduced by about $200, which seems to be about as far as most ADs will go. This is a newish watch-- I think they introduced the line at Basel 2014. Gray market floats at around $1,000 +/- $100 with $900 being a great price before Black Friday.

We've had two retailers now selling them for right around $500 and a few more in the $600-700 range.

At $500, it's a lot of watch. Oris does light modifications to the SW220 they use, and it has really nice custom date wheels. The casework and dial work are really top notch even at the $1-2k range. Even the strap version has a custom clasp made to evoke seat belts in a jet. It may not sustain long term, but I'll take advantage of buy opportunities when I can...


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

HAMILTON H77525553 MEN'S KHAKI NAVY UTC AUTO WATCH
$391.20 w/ EBSAVE20
Hamilton Khaki Navy H77525553 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I think WUS members will start to be able to spot each other on the street by their brand new JR's haha. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Not to start controversy again, but EBSAVE20 appears to be turned back on. Worked on my Terrascope GMT.
> 
> $759 - $151.80 = $607.20 x 6% TCB = $570.77 - $50 Amex offer = $520.22. Yes, please!
> 
> ...


Thank you I think...It works on some but not others but because of your heads up I went back and bought two more. Black Aquascope on bracelet and White Titanium Aeroscope Chrono on leather. I know my first order is good but if these two ship it will be at amazing prices. If they get cancelled, like you, it'll be ok. Thanks again.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

taike said:


> Still 616 items active in the sale, including 20 JRs, of which you grabbed 2.


The watches I purchased were not available in the CW sale and just became available this evening at the start of the Holiday Save sale. They are in the process of updating the banners and such. I watched the CW watches return to normal sale prices and new items appear in the new links. Also, the green one I bought is sold out already.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Bit on this Oris for $590










Was upset I missed the one on nylon strap for $500, but for $90 more, I'll take the bracelet anyways.

My wrist is getting ready for 45mm's

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Ashford seems to be off now. Update: EBSAVE20 didn't work here for any model.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like they turned off EBSAVE20...that was a short window.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Brera Eterno GMT watch on sale for $318 at bloomingdales. If you sign up for the loyalty program (free) you get $25 credit on every $100 you spend. 8.3% befrugal makes the watch $291.61 before tax plus $75 store credit.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pc=9&rsid=undefined&cm_kws=brera &pn=1|1|2|9









Dang i I want this one but I think it might be quartz and I'm done buying watches for now.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Raydius said:


> I think WUS members will start to be able to spot each other on the street by their brand new JR's haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Hahaha. Membership bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I recieved this email from Glycine when I was checking on the GooRoo, I just wanted to see what the situation was.
Everything seems good and tight as far as there ship is concerned.

First of all, please apologize our late response due to some mail errors.


Our American distributor is working with watchgooroo, I suppose to clear the stock. The watches are 100% authentic, but most of the sold models won't be a part of our collection 2017 anymore.


We are overhauling the whole collection right now and will present our novelties at Baselworld 2017 in our own new Glycine both.


The movements are ETA élaboré 2824.


Regards


Nicole

Nicole Lack
Head of Operations

GLYCINE WATCH SA

Ring 18
2502 Biel/Bienne, Switzerland


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Brera Eterno GMT watch on sale for $318 at bloomingdales. If you sign up for the loyalty program (free) you get $25 credit on every $100 you spend. 8.3% befrugal makes the watch $291.61 before tax plus $75 store credit.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pc=9&rsid=undefined&cm_kws=brera &pn=1|1|2|9
> 
> ...


I bought one with the brown strap and just got it today. It is quartz, but a jeweled quartz and extremely fine workmanship. I now have 3 Brera watches.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Men's oris aquis small second with green bezel on rubber strap for $699.99 after code TWFLASH200. 10% eBates would drop it to $629.99. Only 1 left.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=346663


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, my two BF watches have arrived, and I'm VERY pleased. The Deep Blue T100 Diver came a few days ago, and it will probably take over as my favorite Deep Blue:







And today, my Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Automatic showed up and blew me off my feet! This watch is awesome!





It has a very interesting pilot strap. I've seen these on Laco watches, but this is the first that I've ever had. The long side of the strap is actually a double strap. One piece hooks into the buckle (Which has a roller on the end), and the other piece goes OVER the buckle and snaps to the other piece at the end of the strap. The snap is under the second keeper:





And not actually a Black Friday deal, another Hamilton also just came in a few days ago, a Pilot Pioneer Aluminum PVD:









So far it's been a good holiday season watch-wise!


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

KrisOK said:


> And not actually a Black Friday deal, another Hamilton also just came in a few days ago, a Pilot Pioneer Aluminum PVD:
> 
> 
> 
> So far it's been a good holiday season watch-wise!


I had my eye on those Hamilton aluminum pioneer watches. Looks so light and tool-like. Could also be a wonderful sport watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Question for anyone else who bought the Mido Ocean Star titanium on Amazon from RDBrands:
> Are your all's watches also coming from abroad? Seems like mine shipped from Israel and is now in Germany. Hopefully there aren't any customs issues...
> 
> View attachment 10119226


Saw your post. My Mido Ocean Star was bought from RD Brands. Looks like my watch came from Italy as per DHL tracking.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Saw your post. My Mido Ocean Star was bought from RD Brands. Looks like my watch came from Italy as per DHL tracking.


Can't tell my origin from the tracking but it went through Germany and just hit Cincinnati. Should be here soon.


Sunday, December 04, 2016 11:00
Shipment information received


Monday, December 05, 2016 14:53
Processed at -


Monday, December 05, 2016 14:53
Departed Facility in -

*LEIPZIG - GERMANY*
Tuesday, December 06, 2016 02:40
Processed at LEIPZIG - GERMANY

*LEIPZIG - GERMANY*
Tuesday, December 06, 2016 20:48
Departed Facility in LEIPZIG - GERMANY

*CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA*
Tuesday, December 06, 2016 19:42
Customs status updated

*CINCINNATI HUB, OH - USA*
Wednesday, December 07, 2016 00:39
Arrived at Sort Facility CINCINNATI HUB - USA


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

I tried to get TWFLASH200 to work as a guest and could not. Do you have to have a watchery account?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

drdavis62 said:


> I tried to get TWFLASH200 to work as a guest and could not. Do you have to have a watchery account?


No, but the code expired 2hrs ago


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

taike said:


> No, but the code expired 2hrs ago


I've been working from home all day, monitoring the thread in my spare time..

Wasn't much going on so I step away to get some work done, and I miss it!

I'm probably better off.. my account is still recovering from BF/CM!


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

temporal-monitor said:


> Noticed the Timex eBay store is selling their 3GMT with cream dial for $28.99:
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> Amazon's price is $85.50.


And missed again even though I was keeping an eye out for it every so often at work!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Super bummed that I missed the second wave of the EBSAVE20 code at Ashford. For some reason I had no idea that the Aeroscopes were titanium. Methinks the light weight would wear fantastic while still having nice wrist presence.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> Received my 36mm Oris from evine. No plastic on the crystal/back, but appears to be in fantastic condition. Still on the fence about keeping it though... note: the dial appears to be a bit more purple in color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might be interested if you decide to return it.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Went back to the Sinn house on the way to the airport. Snagged a beautiful titanium dress/casual for MrsDonkeys. 

All that being said, the exchange rate is making buying in Europe very affordable. If you want a Sinn, contact their Frankfurt HQ before buying stateside. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Went back to the Sinn house on the way to the airport. Snagged a beautiful titanium dress/casual for MrsDonkeys.
> 
> All that being said, the exchange rate is making buying in Europe very affordable. If you want a Sinn, contact their Frankfurt HQ before buying stateside.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


They will not sell to usa customers due to their agreements with Watchbuys as their exclusive retailer in the states. If you hear differently from their HQ let me know, because I'm interested. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> They will not sell to usa customers due to their agreements with Watchbuys as their exclusive retailer in the states. If you hear differently from their HQ let me know, because I'm interested. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I asked about the possibility of making a model 900 for a friend. They indicated he could order it and they would mail it. Perhaps they were assuming he was in Russia and not the US.

Sent by carrier pigeons to a guy with a teletype...


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> The 'Base' refers to the substyle of the watch (as in military base) and the 22 indicates it's the 22nd model in the Base series. Been around for a fair while.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

taike said:


> Watchgooroo will probably accept less than $400. Last two auctions closed under $400, as was my accepted offer.


Yep, mine too. Seeing the Mass Drop price makes me feel like I just saved $150 instead of spending $385!


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

ErikP said:


> Yep, mine too. Seeing the Mass Drop price makes me feel like I just saved $150 instead of spending $385!


Haha, I've tried that logic w/ my wife before...never works!


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Brera Eterno GMT watch on sale for $318 at bloomingdales. If you sign up for the loyalty program (free) you get $25 credit on every $100 you spend. 8.3% befrugal makes the watch $291.61 before tax plus $75 store credit.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...pc=9&rsid=undefined&cm_kws=brera &pn=1|1|2|9
> 
> ...


The Eterna series are finished extremely well and the straps are very nice. I know it's a bit of a fashion (quartz) brand and only "Swiss Mov't" not Swiss Made, but pricing on these typically stays quite high. Also worth noting is that that these are sized at a reasonable 43mm, but Brera certainly has a reputation for making huge stuff.

TJMaxx did some clearouts on Brera so it's worth checking. I picked up the chrono for $129... when the lowest GM was >$500 and list was ~$800...


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

It's here and perfect!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Mine's out for delivery. Did yours ship DHL and if so did it require a signature? I'm not sure anyone's going to be home when it arrives :/


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Can't tell my origin from the tracking but it went through Germany and just hit Cincinnati. Should be here soon.
> 
> 
> Sunday, December 04, 2016 11:00
> ...


I don't like the look of those last 2 entries,but good luck anyway!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Do your friends know you are a member of a wristwatch forum lol? that is too funny!



bofff said:


> srsly?


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> I don't like the look of those last 2 entries,but good luck anyway!


That's standard for DHL packages. Customs status is updated in the US before the package even arrives there, or in some cases before it even leaves the country of origin.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get an Eterna Kontiki date 1220.41.43.0268? Thanks.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Beautiful! Mine's out for delivery. Did yours ship DHL and if so did it require a signature? I'm not sure anyone's going to be home when it arrives :/


Text your tracking number to (786) 232-3182 and tell them to leave it, my tracking was identical to yours no worries on that part. Everything came as it should.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Text your tracking number to (786) 232-3182 and tell them to leave it, my tracking was identical to yours no worries on that part. Everything came as it should.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Just to follow-up...the order for the JR Terrascope GMT that I squeaked in last night with the EBSAVE20 code shipped out this morning from Ashford.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm done with the watch buying this was insanely too good to pass up hope
You guys who missed the JR SALE get a chance don't forgot the %6.9 cash back from Befrugal that titanium bracelet alone is worth a fortune.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> That's standard for DHL packages. Customs status is updated in the US before the package even arrives there, or in some cases before it even leaves the country of origin.


I was making a "Cincinatti" joke


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Wiggy999 said:


> I was making a "Cincinatti" joke


Ahahahahah ok, I completely missed that. To those who bash Cincinnati, I say only one thing:


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

For those of you who bought Glycines recently, there's a seller on eBay called hnco who's blowing out OEM Glycine straps for $35 or less in some cases. Great deal considering they're likely around $200 from the manufacturer, and you get some options to change your watches around a little. Got mine in a couple weeks shipped from Australia.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

For those who want the aquascope instead.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I had my eye on those Hamilton aluminum pioneer watches. Looks so light and tool-like. Could also be a wonderful sport watch.


You can find some really good deals on them on Rakuten Global's website. They can be hard to find, though, as their search function sucks.

Here's one for about $550 using their current 1,500 Yen off coupon code. I've seen different color iterations on there, too.

kr-2004 | Rakuten Global Market: Hamilton Khaki pilot pioneer aluminum H80435895


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

That is perfect! What was the deal on this and (I probably am too late..) are they still available?



Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> That is perfect! What was the deal on this and (I probably am too late..) are they still available?


It was like $489.00 after befrugal on Amazon deals gone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

impetusera said:


> View attachment 10124618
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-pt6028-alb21-331.html
> 
> Decent price on a Pontos Extreme.


The panda and reverse panda Pontos are $1095 doorbusters FYI

http://www.jomashop.com/maurice-lacroix-watch-pt6288-ss001330.html


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got this in the mail last night. It's from the Ashford BF sale....gonna try it on a leather strap and bond nato. Not a fan of the OEM rubber strap


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Just to follow-up...the order for the JR Terrascope GMT that I squeaked in last night with the EBSAVE20 code shipped out this morning from Ashford.


One of us!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

My father says quite often that you save money when you dont buy new watches... that must be a bargin tip? Haha

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Cary5500 said:


> I'm done with the watch buying this was insanely too good to pass up hope
> You guys who missed the JR SALE get a chance don't forgot the %6.9 cash back from Befrugal that titanium bracelet alone is worth a fortune.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> Just to follow-up...the order for the JR Terrascope GMT that I squeaked in last night with the EBSAVE20 code shipped out this morning from Ashford.


Mine too. Can hardly believe that I was finally on the front end of one these hard-to-believe deals. That had to be a 20-30 minute window of opportunity tops. I went from zero JR to 2 Terrascopes, an Aquascope, and titanium Aeroscope on the way at amazing prices. To say I'm super excited doesn't quite do it.


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Mine too. Can hardly believe that I was finally on the front end of one these hard-to-believe deals. That had to be a 20-30 minute window of opportunity tops. I went from zero JR to 2 Terrascopes, an Aquascope, and titanium Aeroscope on the way at amazing prices. To say I'm super excited doesn't quite do it.


You sir are a JR hog!

Kidding. Wear in good health!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get that beauty from?


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Where'd you get that beauty from?


It was an Amazon deal for $489.00 deal is gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

That looks fantastic. This is probably the only deal that I regret not jumping on. I slept on it and then it was gone.



Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

aintitthelife98 said:


> That looks fantastic. This is probably the only deal that I regret not jumping on. I slept on it and then it was gone.


You don't like those Jeanrichards?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Lume shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> You don't like those Jeanrichards?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like people are getting some great deals on great watches but they don't do anything for me personally.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Gooroo! Gooroo! Gooroo!

Arrived in perfect shape w/ all stamped warranty cards. Gotta do something about the OEM Glycine strap though...super stiff! This is my first manual wind and hopefully the dial design helps scratch my Panerai itch for awhile.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Ahahahahah ok, I completely missed that. To those who bash Cincinnati, I say only one thing:
> 
> View attachment 10130642


That is a thousand things, but it looks like something I need to try.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> View attachment 10132010


Is that the 44mm? Looks great.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone else seeing double posts of everything on Tapatalk pro?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> My BMW (feels good to say that....wish it was a car!) from Kohls is on its way. Says it's going to take a week to get to Chicago from Houston. That seems a bit slow, doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is sitting in Ellenwood, GA and it currently says it's going to take till Monday to get to Atlanta. Hardly makes sense. Slow indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Resale on the Bulova LE is this good?

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3806906

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Resale on the Bulova LE is this good?
> 
> Bulova A-15 Re-edition Dual Inner Bezel Navigator Watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


He'll eventually find out what TMV is...


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

So I always said that one of the watches I'd be looking out on a deal for was the G-Shock Mudmaster GWG. It's RRP is £660 and that's pretty much what most of the High Street Retailers here in the UK sell it for. I thought I'd found a great deal on it the other week at £468 and now I'd just realised there's a little weird glitch that will take it down to £415 which is a red hot price. So why aren't I pulling the trigger? It's a watch I've had my eye on but really I know that £415 whilst it's a fantastic price is still a lot of money to drop on a watch, and especially a G-Shock, even though it's absolutely awesome. I think I'm going to skip it, but it's funny how sometimes you say you really want something and then you line it up in your sights....and then realise that the thrill of the chase was was more fun than the reality of actually bagging it.

Anyway here's a consolation picture I found of it, in all it's awesome and badass glory (from A Blog To Watch).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Big thumbs up! The GWG-1000 Mudmasters are incredible watches. I love them!

EDIT - Oh, and I have that model. Nice choice. Now you need the camo. You'll love it, too.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Looks like people are getting some great deals on great watches but they don't do anything for me personally.


Seen one in the flesh? They are way, way above the price point we're paying in quality.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The JR 1681 small seconds that I just bought is running +.5 spd. So I have two 1681s, one being a Ronde. They both run within +2 spd consistently.

The funny thing is that I've owned four in total, and none ran worse than +2 spd. Amazing. The movements and the attention to their assembly is incredible. 

And, from my observations, I have noticed no isochronism. No matter how I orient the watch, or how much energy is in the mainspring, they always run the same. No slowing down as the watch wears in. All-around amazing in my book. I give the JR1000 series from GP as high of marks as I can give. I haven't seen better in a conventional automatic.


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

I did not research the deals and am not very familiar with the brands (Thomas Earnshaw, Jas. McCabe, Avi-8, Spinnaker) but
https://www.mainspringboutique.com/...2-4974227&mc_cid=d6960f1a62&mc_eid=0a2f7c8045

is offering an extra 10% off with code EXTRA10. Maybe something will grab you.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

boze said:


> Is that the 44mm? Looks great.


Thanks, yes it is a 44 mm. Seems to wear a bit larger than some of my 45mm watches, probably due to the longer lugs.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Big thumbs up! The GWG-1000 Mudmasters are incredible watches. I love them!
> 
> EDIT - Oh, and I have that model. Nice choice. Now you need the camo. You'll love it, too.


That's not my picture, it's just one I found on a review site (A Blog To Watch). I love the look of the watch but I didn't buy it because I just realised that £415 is a big chunk of money to spend on a watch like that, even though it's awesome. Over the years I've had a number of G-Shocks and I doubt if I've even had 30 days in total of wearing a G-Shock. I love the look of them and can appreciate how feature packed they are... but I just don't really feel like wearing them. I have a one G-Shock that I use everyday as a timer alarm for a certain task, but it sits there on a shelf, I don't think I'd actually want to strap it on and wear it over a different watch, but it does the job I want it to perfectly from sitting there.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Seen one in the flesh? They are way, way above the price point we're paying in quality.


No I haven't and I will take your word for it as to how good they are. I was just surprised that a model that was relatively unknown until just a few weeks ago when they showed up here could have such an ambitious asking price on the sales forum.

I don't fault the guy for trying to make a few bucks. But my internal bang-for-the-buck radar went haywire when I saw that price. It might be my own perception since I follow this thread regularly.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Saw this Baume & Mercier Clifton Dual Time deal at Jomashop today...retails at $3,350 but down to $1,099 with coupon code: "BF-BM900"

http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10112.html


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

RyanD said:


> I had some wine. It's all a blur, sir. It's a watch that chimes...
> You ordered a repeater?
> Yes.


Just got the shipping notice.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Deep Blue just dropped TWO more models today that are included in the "CYBER" sale.

JUGGERNAUT IV SWISS AUTOMATIC DIVER - Home

and

DEEP STAR 1000 SWISS AUTOMATIC DIVER - Home

One of the additional highlights...Sellita SW-200 Swiss Made Automatic movements in both.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> It was an Amazon deal for $489.00 deal is gone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a huge bummer. I've been looking for a titanium diver and that checks all the boxes.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> That's a huge bummer. I've been looking for a titanium diver and that checks all the boxes.


That retailer will do that price again if their trend on the SS versions is any indication.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

$600 hamilton pan europ auto chrono at ashford!

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/h...d=cpg_cat360023&so=16&nid=cpg_cat360023&so=16


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

/"


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That retailer will do that price again if their trend on the SS versions is any indication.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Roger that. I'll put it on watch in CamelX3.

And to that point has anyone ever thought about a careen trading watch futures


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Very tempted by the Pan Europ. Black dial or silver dial. What say y'all???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

stlwx21 said:


> Very tempted by the Pan Europ. Black dial or silver dial. What say y'all???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're looking for a bunch of enablers you're in the right place.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Deep Blue just dropped TWO more models today that are included in the "CYBER" sale.
> 
> JUGGERNAUT IV SWISS AUTOMATIC DIVER - Home
> 
> ...


This is a tremendous deal even for DB! This same watch was sold last BF/CM for $499 with an Miytota 9015. There was a brief $100 off that brought the price down to $399. That was with the mesh but the biggest complaint about the watch was the mesh. Lots of comments that tthey wish it came on rubber.

This year with a choice of straps, 3 new color palettes to choose, and an arguably more expensive movement inside we can buy it for $280 on rubber and $330 on mesh.

I can't tell if they changed the case because last year the watch was

45mm width, 54mm Lug to Lug, 16mm thick, 22mm lugs width

this year the specs are

45mm width, 53mm lug to lug, 15mm thick, 22mm lug width

I really want to try this one but the 53 and 54 mm lug to lug has me worried. But this is a great deal!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

stlwx21 said:


> Very tempted by the Pan Europ. Black dial or silver dial. What say y'all???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only the silver is $599 right now but the Black may drop again in price. The silver dial is nicer, sunburst effect. The black looked better to me though in person. Depends on what you like really.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The JR 1681 small seconds that I just bought is running +.5 spd. So I have two 1681s, one being a Ronde. They both run within +2 spd consistently.
> 
> The funny thing is that I've owned four in total, and none ran worse than +2 spd. Amazing. The movements and the attention to their assembly is incredible.
> 
> And, from my observations, I have noticed no isochronism. No matter how I orient the watch, or how much energy is in the mainspring, they always run the same. No slowing down as the watch wears in. All-around amazing in my book. I give the JR1000 series from GP as high of marks as I can give. I haven't seen better in a conventional automatic.


My GMT which has the JR62 (based on ETA 2824 or Sellita SW200 to my understanding) has been consistently about +9 s/d since it arrived. Nothing to complain about, and certainly not worth cracking it open and trying to regulate it (I save that degree of OCD for my Seikos because I have a stockpile of extra caseback gaskets and such).










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Can anyone with the JR on leather comment on the leather quality? I'm trying to decide whether to order OEM or spend a little more and go custom. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> only the silver is $599 right now but the Black may drop again in price. The silver dial is nicer, sunburst effect. The black looked better to me though in person. Depends on what you like really.


I have a handful of black dial watches and one blue dial watch, so I am leaning towards the silver dial. Hmm...

Anyone have pictures on the wrist they'd be willing to post??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that's gorgeous. So jealous I missed out on this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Raydius said:


> Can anyone with the JR on leather comment on the leather quality? I'm trying to decide whether to order OEM or spend a little more and go custom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I've bought straps from Tradema and I think they are very nice.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

That Mido Titanium was a great pickup. Too bad I missed out on the sale. That watch is on my wish list, and I've actually went out to local dealers to specifically look for it.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Just to follow-up...the order for the JR Terrascope GMT that I squeaked in last night with the EBSAVE20 code shipped out this morning from Ashford.


Great. Is that come with rubbergator strap? If yes, please do let us know how do you feel about the strap when the beauty arrives. I am always impressed with that technology but never owned. Cheers.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

VCheng said:


> Great. Is that come with rubbergator strap? If yes, please do let us know how do you feel about the strap when the beauty arrives. I am always impressed with that technology but never owned. Cheers.
> 
> JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


Yes, I specifically passed on the bracelet model a couple weeks ago in hopes they would put the Rubbergator strap version on sale. I will definitely share my opinions.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

BrandonR said:


> Yes, I specifically passed on the bracelet model a couple weeks ago in hopes they would put the Rubbergator strap version on sale. I will definitely share my opinions.


Thanks. I am regretting that I skipped all the deals on JRs, especially those special editions which were just added during the sales. Anyway, still a pleasure to see you guys enjoying happy hunting and real good deals.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Mine too. Can hardly believe that I was finally on the front end of one these hard-to-believe deals. That had to be a 20-30 minute window of opportunity tops. I went from zero JR to 2 Terrascopes, an Aquascope, and titanium Aeroscope on the way at amazing prices. To say I'm super excited doesn't quite do it.


I know what you mean - I was in the window, then asked for some help from Ashford CS. Wow what a nightmare! Got a notice only Chinese specialists were available , but passed to wait in line. Then they tried to connect me to a fellow named Larry, where the dialogue box was lost. I go back to buy one of the 2 JR's I liked, and poof, gone. Guess it's time to move on and forget about the mythical JR. Glad some of you guys got em, they look terrific.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

appleb said:


> That Mido Titanium was a great pickup. Too bad I missed out on the sale. That watch is on my wish list, and I've actually went out to local dealers to specifically look for it.


If you don't mind pre owned, keep checking the sales forums. Titanium is an acquired taste and I would say 5 out of 8 people who try titanium for the first time grow weary of it very quickly. The lack of heft and the ease at which smudges show on the metal tend to throw people off.

I'm positive once the new watch smell wears off that there will be some owners who quickly realize that titanium just is not for them.

All the scuffs and marks on the metal hurt resale value as well so you might pick up a bargain. Titanium is very difficult to characterize as LNIB (the most grossly over estimated descriptor in the sales forums) after just a few wearings.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Mine arrived 2 days ahead of schedule.
I walked in the door, opened it and shot some pictures without even setting the time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmarkpatton (Mar 28, 2013)

Strmwatch said:


> Deep Blue just dropped TWO more models today that are included in the "CYBER" sale.
> 
> JUGGERNAUT IV SWISS AUTOMATIC DIVER - Home
> 
> ...


Is the Sellita a good movement? Forgive me, but I really don't know. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Any discount codes available for Ashford's? $50 AMEX still work? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericheng (Aug 31, 2014)

VCheng said:


> Thanks. I am regretting that I skipped all the deals on JRs, especially those special editions which were just added during the sales. Anyway, still a pleasure to see you guys enjoying happy hunting and real good deals.
> 
> JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


Another one who ended up with 2 JR Aeroscope chronos from Ashford over the past weeks








Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Yup. JR regrets. Shoulda woulda coulda bought one of those Hokusai Aquascopes from that BF sale, but dint. 
I had just too much hesitation to go for any other offers on JRs after that (for me) to justify a purchase.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

The Orient USA web site has 40% off everything, including sale watches (but excluding the Mako II US version) with code HOLIDAY16. Ends Dec 23rd. https://orientwatchusa.com/holiday-sale-full-effect-save-40-now/.

I think they will only ship to the U.S.

Their base prices are higher than typical prices on other sites, so the 40% off takes it down closer to prices you can find elsewhere, but the selection is pretty wide, and these all come with full manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an Eterna Kontiki date 1220.41.43.0268? Thanks.


At this point, Chrono24, eBay or Watchrecon.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Grabbed this for the Mrs. though. It arrives tomorrow from Ashford, so I can see what all the hype is about. Trying to buy some goodwill I guess. ( she loves purple and there is a lot there)


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Yup. JR regrets. Shoulda woulda coulda bought one of those Hokusai Aquascopes from that BF sale, but dint.
> I had just too much hesitation to go for any other offers on JRs after that (for me) to justify a purchase.


Actually, never mind. I regret not buying that Rado Golden Horse. I could wear that thing daily...re-sellers take note here! LOL


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

stlwx21 said:


> Any discount codes available for Ashford's? $50 AMEX still work?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Amex offer is good through 2/2017, I believe. Just make sure it is added to your card first.


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

ericheng said:


> Another one who ended up with 2 JR Aeroscope chronos from Ashford over the past weeks
> View attachment 10134386
> 
> 
> Perfect choice


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

BrandonR said:


> The Amex offer is good through 2/2017, I believe. Just make sure it is added to your card first.


Pardon my ignorance, what do you mean by this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

RBLAINE said:


> Grabbed this for the Mrs. though. It arrives tomorrow from Ashford, so I can see what all the hype is about. Trying to buy some goodwill I guess. ( she loves purple and there is a lot there)


I was looking at that for my wife as well, but no way she can pull off 44mm if that is really the size.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmarkpatton said:


> Is the Sellita a good movement? Forgive me, but I really don't know. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.google.com/amp/www.ablo...s-eta-2824-2/amp/?client=ms-android-sprint-us

There is some light reading that should give you comfort. CWard, Doxa, and Oris are a few of the companies that use Sellita movements or slightly modified versions.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

stlwx21 said:


> I have a handful of black dial watches and one blue dial watch, so I am leaning towards the silver dial. Hmm...
> 
> Anyone have pictures on the wrist they'd be willing to post??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


>


Thank you! And what strap is that on the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

You are welcome!! Hirsch Robby



stlwx21 said:


> Thank you! And what strap is that on the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.ablo...s-eta-2824-2/amp/?client=ms-android-sprint-us
> 
> There is some light reading that should give you comfort. CWard, Doxa, and Oris are a few of the companies that use Sellita movements or slightly modified versions.


Eterna uses Sellita movements as well, ironic since Eterna originally founded ETA long ago, but that is another story. Have at least 7 Sellita and they all are accurate. My Mondaine and a Deep Blue also have Sellita inside.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Got my ocean star! Sadly, I screwed up the bracelet trying to resize it. It has screw-in links, and I turned too hard and the tip of the screw broke off inside the link. So it's now screwed in there, free from the rest of the pin, with no reasonable way to get it out.

Anyone know how to disconnect the half link picture here from the clasp itself? It's not a spring bar that's holding it there, I tried pushing on it to no avail...
And to everyone else, be gentle with those screw in links!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> You are welcome!! Hirsch Robby


Looks great! Thanks for the info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi guys! I need some recommendation for buying a budget watch for my gran father. I was thinking about the seiko recraft series watch. Do you have any links or names for other recommendations? I am trying to stick to 150$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> RBLAINE said:
> 
> 
> > Grabbed this for the Mrs. though. It arrives tomorrow from Ashford, so I can see what all the hype is about. Trying to buy some goodwill I guess. ( she loves purple and there is a lot there)
> ...


That's my concern too, but I feel like it will boil down to the lug-lug length. The Ashford "wrist" image" and a few internet wrist shots looked good. We will see! It's no dress watch IMHO, but I think might work for a nice casual piece. Casual and fun? Perhaps...


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

RBLAINE said:


> That's my concern too, but I feel like it will boil down to the lug-lug length. The Ashford "wrist" image" and a few internet wrist shots looked good. We will see! It's no dress watch IMHO, but I think might work for a nice casual piece. Casual and fun? Perhaps...


My wife does have a G-shock Mudman she likes to wear as a beater...maybe she could pull it off as a casual watch. I'd love to see pics when it arrives!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> That's my concern too, but I feel like it will boil down to the lug-lug length. The Ashford "wrist" image" and a few internet wrist shots looked good. We will see! It's no dress watch IMHO, but I think might work for a nice casual piece.  Casual and fun? Perhaps...


I don't think it really wears all that differently from a Seiko turtle if you have one for reference, it just weighs a lot more (w/bracelet).

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

What did you guys pay for that glycine golden eye ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The one thing I've noticed about Sellita, the power reserve has to be way up for the movement to keep the time it was designed and regulated for.

Again, from my experience, they do not run well just shaking a watch from a rotation and throwing it on the wrist.

If you wear it daily, I believe you'll be sitting pretty.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> RBLAINE said:
> 
> 
> > That's my concern too, but I feel like it will boil down to the lug-lug length. The Ashford "wrist" image" and a few internet wrist shots looked good. We will see! It's no dress watch IMHO, but I think might work for a nice casual piece. Casual and fun? Perhaps...
> ...


Lemme make a note...
After Christmas I will start a new thread. It will be one of the following:

-What watch did you buy your significant other that they absolutely loved?

OR

-What watch did you buy your significant other that they absolutely HATED?

--> Add I will add "And why" to both of the abovestatement to help all our WIS brothers and sisters out!


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

RBLAINE said:


> Lemme make a note...
> After Christmas I will start a new thread. It will be one of the following:
> 
> -What watch did you buy your significant other that they absolutely loved?
> ...


Or how about:

-What watch did you buy for your significant other, that you knew they would dislike but in reality it was purchased for yourself under the guise of being for them?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RBLAINE said:


> Lemme make a note...
> After Christmas I will start a new thread. It will be one of the following:
> 
> -What watch did you buy your significant other that they absolutely loved?
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/she-took-mudman-1646058.html


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Looking for an Ashford code if one is still floating around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you don't mind pre owned, keep checking the sales forums. Titanium is an acquired taste and I would say 5 out of 8 people who try titanium for the first time grow weary of it very quickly. The lack of heft and the ease at which smudges show on the metal tend to throw people off.
> 
> I'm positive once the new watch smell wears off that there will be some owners who quickly realize that titanium just is not for them.
> 
> ...


Sour grapes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but Loosen that bracelet (looks like you are choking the bishop).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

royalpig180 said:


> Got my ocean star! Sadly, I screwed up the bracelet trying to resize it. It has screw-in links, and I turned too hard and the tip of the screw broke off inside the link. So it's now screwed in there, free from the rest of the pin, with no reasonable way to get it out.
> 
> Anyone know how to disconnect the half link picture here from the clasp itself? It's not a spring bar that's holding it there, I tried pushing on it to no avail...
> And to everyone else, be gentle with those screw in links!
> ...


That sucks. Most likely a friction pin, you will need a bracelet sizing tool to push it out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Nice but Loosen that bracelet (looks like you are choking the bishop).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol it was me tilting my wrist, crap picture of the wrist shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey WUS deal seekers I'm still hurting to find an oris aquis blue black bezel for under $1000 if anyone sees one new or used please advise. Much appreciated.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

If anyone knows where I can get a Batman that fell off the back of the truck...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Nice but Loosen that bracelet (looks like you are choking the bishop).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that! Literally just spit out my tea.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> Hi guys! I need some recommendation for buying a budget watch for my gran father. I was thinking about the seiko recraft series watch. Do you have any links or names for other recommendations? I am trying to stick to 150$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing we know nothing what your grandfather is like but, I was scouting this affordable beauty under $150 so, thought I would share!

For some reason, when I think older Gentleman, I think more dress watch though!

http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snkm97.html


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey fellas/ladies, I've decided the Oris Aquis 36mm acquired from Evine just isn't fitting the bill. Prior to returning it, I figured I would see if anyone here missed out on the deal and wanted it. Per usual; no profiteering on my end. 

Thanks,
RMK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Eterna uses Sellita movements as well, ironic since Eterna originally founded ETA long ago, but that is another story. Have at least 7 Sellita and they all are accurate. My Mondaine and a Deep Blue also have Sellita inside]


And let's not forget that many of these new JRs now in WUS circulation are also powered by the SW200. Regardless, I just picked up the black/orange combo Deep Star. At under $300 delivered, it was too good a deal not to. Damn it, just when I thought I was out....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Sour grapes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not at all. I'm a huge fan of Ti. I've just seen how it is not universally appreciated the way i do. I was just passing on my experience of why i thought they would be resold soon enough. I'll be on the lookout myself.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> That sucks. Most likely a friction pin, you will need a bracelet sizing tool to push it out.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I made it work. I don't think you'll like how though. Yes, I used my bracelet sizing tool to push out the pin holding the links to the clasp. However, I then discovered that the half-link that connects to the clasp (the one that I rendered unusable by over-tigthening the screw-in pin) is actually not the same width at its smallest point as the others. It's smaller. So I took another one of the half links that I had removed and I used a file to grind down the edges of the center link until it would fit into the clasp opening. Anyway, it's all together now!


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> No not at all. I'm a huge fan of Ti. I've just seen how it is not universally appreciated the way i do. I was just passing on my experience of why i thought they would be resold soon enough. I'll be on the lookout myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Right on, my son LOVES the Titanium PD Chrono I got him last Xmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cary5500 said:


> Hey WUS deal seekers I'm still hurting to find an oris aquis blue black bezel for under $1000 if anyone sees one new or used please advise. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one at jomashop is $1050 with the GOOGLE50 coupon.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> And let's not forget that many of these new JRs now in WUS circulation are also powered by the SW200. Regardless, I just picked up the black/orange combo Deep Star. At under $300 delivered, it was too good a deal not to. Damn it, just when I thought I was out....


Coupon code? How you getting that pricing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Cary5500 said:


> Coupon code? How you getting that pricing?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/deep...-sale-swiss-automatic-diver-$249-3826362.html


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Coupon code? How you getting that pricing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deep Blue Coupon Code: CYBER


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just received my Invicta Pro Diver Mickey Mouse Limited Edition from Evine.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

RBLAINE said:


> Yup. JR regrets. Shoulda woulda coulda bought one of those Hokusai Aquascopes from that BF sale, but dint.
> I had just too much hesitation to go for any other offers on JRs after that (for me) to justify a purchase.


Same here. Especially the Hokusai, while I was hesitating, it was gone. I couldn't sleep for a few nights then. It's OK for me to skip other models, but for this rare one and in this sale price, I had to go for it.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

About to jump on the Pan Europ for $599. Gonna use AMEX card for $50 statement credit. Is that the best I can do on the watch? I

've never used befrugal, etc. Code I have for ashford doesn't work on sale items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirbusman (Oct 11, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> Hi guys! I need some recommendation for buying a budget watch for my gran father. I was thinking about the seiko recraft series watch. Do you have any links or names for other recommendations? I am trying to stick to 150$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try Long island watch. Reasonable price

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

BrandonR said:


> Gooroo! Gooroo! Gooroo!
> 
> Arrived in perfect shape w/ all stamped warranty cards. Gotta do something about the OEM Glycine strap though...super stiff! This is my first manual wind and hopefully the dial design helps scratch my Panerai itch for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 10132010


The strap softens up after a few wears. I have a 44mm incursore that I swapped the strap on. The stock one was actually pretty comfy but the long end was too long for my girly 6.5" wrist so I bought an aftermarket strap that looked just as good as the stock but a shorter long end. I also ditched the Glycine buckle and put on a Pre-V that looks great on it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## lowrentride (May 28, 2013)

Picked up this deal today...$29 was too cheap to pass on.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Picked up the $599 silver dialed Pan Europ. Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

The Pan Europ is a ridiculous deal at $599 and even better for those that got in the stacked discounts/Amex credit. I so wish that it was built to accompany straight spring bars. Leather straps look great but for some reason I can't bond with them.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> The Pan Europ is a ridiculous deal at $599 and even better for those that got in the stacked discounts/Amex credit. I so wish that it was built to accompany straight spring bars. Leather straps look great but for some reason I can't bond with them.


Got with the AMEX credit but couldn't get any codes to stack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

stlwx21 said:


> Got with the AMEX credit but couldn't get any codes to stack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only a lucky handful got in before they disabled the code. If someone got the 20% coupon + cashback + amex credit that would have made it well under $400 and one of the hottest deals of the year (nothing will top the Eterna Pulsometer though).


----------



## Drawun (Aug 22, 2016)

What deal?


----------



## Drawun (Aug 22, 2016)

lowrentride said:


> Picked up this deal today...$29 was too cheap to pass on.


quote failed earlier


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Yeah , I got 2 of them. I might get another one tomorrow , not sure though.



lowrentride said:


> Picked up this deal today...$29 was too cheap to pass on.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

stlwx21 said:


> About to jump on the Pan Europ for $599. Gonna use AMEX card for $50 statement credit. Is that the best I can do on the watch? I
> 
> 've never used befrugal, etc. Code I have for ashford doesn't work on sale items.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was briefly available w/ the 20% code glitch, but $599 is the best easily available deal.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

The Watchery and Ewatches.com both have the Glycine Iguana quartz for $89.99. Currently, Ms. GooRoo has them on ebay at $139.99

BeFrugal is showing a 10% cash back - I just don't know if I would wear it

Glycine 3854-19-LBK9 Watches,Men's Combat Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Glycine Quartz Watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> The Watchery and Ewatches.com both have the Glycine Iguana quartz for $89.99. Currently, Ms. GooRoo has them on ebay at $139.99
> 
> BeFrugal is showing a 10% cash back - I just don't know if I would wear it
> 
> Glycine 3854-19-LBK9 Watches,Men's Combat Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Glycine Quartz Watches


I bought one. I had been eyeing these for awhile and for $80 I couldn't pass it up. It's a unique shape but I like it, reminds me of the old 1930s Rolex bubbleback watches. A really unique look.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

kirkryanm said:


> Hey fellas/ladies, I've decided the Oris Aquis 36mm acquired from Evine just isn't fitting the bill. Prior to returning it, I figured I would see if anyone here missed out on the deal and wanted it. Per usual; no profiteering on my end.
> 
> Thanks,
> RMK
> ...


I ordered one as well but mine was cancelled. I sent you a PM. THX


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

If anyone who bought an JeanRichard Aeroscope from Ashford for some reason doesn't like it, please PM me.


----------



## thewodg (Dec 3, 2015)

Joma's deal of the day is the FC Classics Index in rose gold for $449, which looks to be $100 cheaper than usual on Joma and the Bay.

I think I'm still too few posts to include a link. Sorry.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

BrandonR said:


> It was briefly available w/ the 20% code glitch, but $599 is the best easily available deal.


I paid more for the three hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Resale on the Bulova LE is this good?
> 
> Bulova A-15 Re-edition Dual Inner Bezel Navigator Watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Camelx3 had them at $400-$600 over the past six months:
Bulova Accu Swiss 63C117 Type A-15 (B00PTM6XZK) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com

EDIT: this link incorrectly lists the model as 63C117, the correct model is 63A119.

But they are a limited edition that appears to no longer be available, so the price is whatever the market will bear.

If you don't mind a non-limited edition in black IP/PVD with a Sellita SW200-1 instead of an ETA2824-2, the similar 65A107 is still available on the bay for $250:

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 65A107 Accu Swiss A-15 Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay

There is also a similar 65A106 that was available at the same price recently, but they appear to have all sold out as well.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jisham said:


> .......so the price is whatever the market will bear.


That was my only point. I was just surprised that this seller thought the market could bear $750. Given that 3xCamels has it for $400-$600. Some of us bought it for $3xx. $750 seemed ambitious to me. Especially for a model that was essentially unheard of before the "deal" popped up. $750 is a lot of money. Just think of all the deals on Kontiki's, JR, Alpina, and Oris that we have seen in the last couple of years for less than that! Calling something a limited edition doesn't necessarily increase the value in my mind.

I'm glad everyone who got the great deal loves their watch. I believe Robotaz when he says it punches well above it's price, considering the watches he has owned in the past that is a good endorsement. I'm not looking to pick one up myself right now, so no additional leads are necessary. Thank you for your help.

I apologize for the off-topic post and replies.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

thewodg said:


> Joma's deal of the day is the FC Classics Index in rose gold for $449, which looks to be $100 cheaper than usual on Joma and the Bay.
> 
> I think I'm still too few posts to include a link. Sorry.


It looks beautiful. Is it a deal?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

mleok said:


> I just received my Invicta Pro Diver Mickey Mouse Limited Edition from Evine.


How are you finding the bezel on that watch? I own a Mickey Diver from the same series, and the bezel is extremely stiff to turn... I'm not sure if I got a lemon.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

stlwx21 said:


> Picked up the $599 silver dialed Pan Europ. Merry Christmas to me.


Make sure the subdial reset to zero/the hand pointing straight up. I ended up returning mine after getting 2 with the subdial hands not resetting to zero. It probably just wasn't meant to be for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

RTea said:


> Only a lucky handful got in before they disabled the code. If someone got the 20% coupon + cashback + amex credit that would have made it well under $400 and one of the hottest deals of the year (nothing will top the Eterna Pulsometer though).


It came out to 479.20-6.3%-$50 Amex-1% Amex cash back rewards for me. That put it at $394. ($429.20 until CB shows up). Oddly enough I first ordered with the coupon AFF80 which was also working and that order came to 527 I think but they canceled it. I was going to cancel it anyways lol so they saved me the hassle. Thanks to the people on this thread I now have the watch that sparked my interest in watches about 2 1/2 years ago.

**** some good advice I got from another forum member on the pan europ chrono- wind it up and stress test the chronograph function before wearing it. Consider letting it run for 60 hours or so, basically it's full power reserve before wearing it to make sure the hands all reset correctly. Mine was a hair to the right of 12 and and ended up a couples seconds left of 12 after testing it. Sending it in for an exchange today.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

1 left - timex GMT black dial on bracelet for $53.99 sold by timex on eBay. I still haven't found the mythical $28.99 deal while they've been in stock.

Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Black Dial 24-Hour Time | T2P424 | eBay


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Grinny456 said:


> It looks beautiful. Is it a deal?


Doubt you will see a new one any cheaper than $449, though I'm not seeing that price now. This is a solid watch line by FC, though I can't speak to how the gold plating will hold up.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got this one in yesterday. It's from the Ashford BF sale. I sure love Certina blue and the price on this one. Haven't had a square watch yet but really liking it so far


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> 1 left - timex GMT black dial on bracelet for $53.99 sold by timex on eBay. I still haven't found the mythical $28.99 deal while they've been in stock.


FYI - I nabbed one of the $29 white ones. Didn't love it, so listed in F29 at a price that allows me to recover my cost without profit.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Amazon has the Bulova Snorkel in red for $124.59 and the orange or yellow for $165. Not sure how that compares to the BF deals but seems to be the best around right now...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> YMMV on whether this is a great deal, but ...
> 
> I've always been drawn to Schaumburg/NB Yaeger watches, a relatively obscure German maker that does a lot of (to my eye) great aviation-inspired styles.
> 
> ...


This just arrived from Germany, and I'm impressed.

First off, it comes in one of the nicest boxes I've ever seen. A nice cherry wood with frosted glass on the top.

























Screw-down crown and sapphire crystal.

















Interesting, bluish-teal color on the second hand. The leather strap is just OK, not bad but nothing outstanding. I imagine you could do a lot of things with this watch and straps.

















The lume seems really solid, though I'll give them some points off for not at least putting a lumed tip on the second hand.









All-in-all, I'm quite pleased with this casual, aviation-inspired daily wearer for around $250 (!!)


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

City74 said:


> Got this one in yesterday. It's from the Ashford BF sale. I sure love Certina blue and the price on this one. Haven't had a square watch yet but really liking it so far


What box does it come with? Old red/white or green/dark grey with new logo?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> What box does it come with? Old red/white or green/dark grey with new logo?


All the Certinas I have gotten from Ashford have been the grey/green box


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

What are the current Chris Ward coupon codes for the UK site?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

I know they don't have many coupons, but anyone aware of any codes for Gnomon at the moment?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

RBLAINE said:


> Actually, never mind. I regret not buying that Rado Golden Horse. I could wear that thing daily...re-sellers take note here! LOL


That is my big regret. That watch would have checked a lot of boxes in my collection. Now I've bought two Sinn's in three days, so I'm spent for the season.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

whitemb said:


> FYI - I nabbed one of the $29 white ones. Didn't love it, so listed in F29 at a price that allows me to recover my cost without profit.


Is the dial cream or white?


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> **** some good advice I got from another forum member on the pan europ chrono- wind it up and stress test the chronograph function before wearing it. Consider letting it run for 60 hours or so, basically it's full power reserve before wearing it to make sure the hands all reset correctly. Mine was a hair to the right of 12 and and ended up a couples seconds left of 12 after testing it. Sending it in for an exchange today.


Thanks for the info. Fingers crossed mine is fine and resets properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rwe416 said:


> Is the dial cream or white?


Cream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Mido welcomes you, my fellow Ocean Star V. Enjoy. Love mine on a rubber strap.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

City74 said:


> Got this one in yesterday. It's from the Ashford BF sale. I sure love Certina blue and the price on this one. Haven't had a square watch yet but really liking it so far


That shape and color combo is superb


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

appleb said:


> How are you finding the bezel on that watch? I own a Mickey Diver from the same series, and the bezel is extremely stiff to turn... I'm not sure if I got a lemon.


The bezel is certainly on the stiff side, which is aggravated by the fact that the bezel coin edge indentations are quite rounded and don't provide a very good grip.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> What are the current Chris Ward coupon codes for the UK site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


100XMAS16 is 100gbp off, worked for me 10hrs ago.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

stress8all said:


> 100XMAS16 is 100gbp off, worked for me 10hrs ago.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Not good on clearance, correct?


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Not good on clearance, correct?


Correct!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cary5500 said:


> It's here and perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
Congrats! It's a beauty. Hear quality is great too. 
I'm very interested. As I need to raise $ I was considering selling my Pelagos and getting this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow what a steal... came meticulously packaged and absolutely perfect. This watch is spectacular.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> The Watchery and Ewatches.com both have the Glycine Iguana quartz for $89.99. Currently, Ms. GooRoo has them on ebay at $139.99
> 
> BeFrugal is showing a 10% cash back - I just don't know if I would wear it
> 
> Glycine 3854-19-LBK9 Watches,Men's Combat Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Glycine Quartz Watches


I sat on the fence with this one. I am OK with it being out of production and it having a "different" look. However, I finally figured what I dislike about it - the date field chewing away at the 15hr marker.

I could live with the other stuff, but I can't bring myself to go beyond that date field.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi
> Congrats! It's a beauty. Hear quality is great too.
> I'm very interested. As I need to raise $ I was considering selling my Pelagos and getting this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deff wouldn't do that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Doboji said:


> Wow what a steal... came meticulously packaged and absolutely perfect. This watch is spectacular.


I wish I was as happy with mine. The bezel is off. I normally don't ask for perfection when it comes to bezel alignment, esp owning Seikos, but with the way this is designed, if the pip block is off relative to the lume blocks at 12, it's hard to ignore. Mine is off enough to bug me. I've asked for an exchange.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> My Mido welcomes you, my fellow Ocean Star V. Enjoy. Love mine on a rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 10140970


So do you pronounce the brand mee-do or my-do? Serious question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> So do you pronounce the brand mee-do or my-do? Serious question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mee-dough

I think??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> I wish I was as happy with mine. The bezel is off. I normally don't ask for perfection when it comes to bezel alignment, esp owning Seikos, but with the way this is designed, if the pip block is off relative to the lume blocks at 12, it's hard to ignore. Mine is off enough to bug me. I've asked for an exchange.


Sorry to hear that man.. hopefully the replacement will be good. My bezel alignment is correct...

I had an Oris a few years back that was off slightly like that. Drove me nuts and to eventually sell it.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

*Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426*

There's one left for anyone interested:

Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> So do you pronounce the brand mee-do or my-do? Serious question.


I always watch YouTube videos to figure something like that out.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

thofmann said:


> *Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426*
> 
> There's one left for anyone interested:
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


Nabbed, thanks.


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Just received this Certina DS Prince Automatic 41mm from Jet (via ohclock).
I was hoping to share the deal for others, but I may have purchased the only one that was available.
Posting the purchase for pricing posterity on this model and in case the coupon code can be of service to anyone else, as it seems that many of the Jet coupons are useless on watches.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> So do you pronounce the brand mee-do or my-do? Serious question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jump to the very end.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Good price for the JeanRichard Highlands blacked out auto.

https://www.amazon.com/Richard-High...81236357&sr=8-4&keywords=jeanrichard+highland


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

RyanD said:


> Jump to the very end.


mii-dah, well that was unexpected.


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

linnaen said:


> Nabbed, thanks.


Cool...was hoping someone from here would get it!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

For those who got it, how long did the Pan Europ take to arrive from ashford?

Mine says it will take a week but hopefully it isn't that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

bkscott said:


> Good price for the JeanRichard Highlands blacked out auto.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Richard-High...81236357&sr=8-4&keywords=jeanrichard+highland
> 
> View attachment 10142922


I have the black dial/white hands version.

Their stock pictures do not flatter the case, which is much better looking on the wrist than here.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

There was......


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Itubij said:


> I sat on the fence with this one. I am OK with it being out of production and it having a "different" look. However, I finally figured what I dislike about it - the date field chewing away at the 15hr marker.
> 
> I could live with the other stuff, but I can't bring myself to go beyond that date field.


Now I can't unsee it.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

bkscott said:


> Good price for the JeanRichard Highlands blacked out auto.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Richard-High...81236357&sr=8-4&keywords=jeanrichard+highland
> 
> View attachment 10142922


I really like JR and most of their designs, but this one makes no sense to me. Why buy a watch that you can't really tell the time with? I guess I'm the crazy one


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> I really like JR and most of their designs, but this one makes no sense to me. Why buy a watch that you can't really tell the time with? I guess I'm the crazy one


I've seen some low contrast dial/hand combos but that ones rough!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all.... I'm looking for an adequate quality display box, one that won't fall apart after a month of opening and closing, but I don't believe I need Wolf quality. Need clear glass (?) to keep Citizen's charging. And of course... a sale/deal!
Any suggestions or sightings for Christmas?
You can PM me.. I don't want to stray too far off thread topic.
Thank you.. Ed


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Now I can't unsee it.


You're welcome...lol


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

stlwx21 said:


> For those who got it, how long did the Pan Europ take to arrive from ashford?
> 
> Mine says it will take a week but hopefully it isn't that long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They use UPS ground as their standard free shipping option so it takes about 5+ business days to get to me on the West Coast. They ship from Rhode Island so the closer you live, the faster it will arrive. I think other East Coasters reported getting it within 1-2 business days.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

RTea said:


> They use UPS ground as their standard free shipping option so it takes about 5+ business days to get to me on the West Coast. They ship from Rhode Island so the closer you live, the faster it will arrive. I think other East Coasters reported getting it within 1-2 business days.


I'm in TX so it'll probably take closer to a week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Hi all.... I'm looking for an adequate quality display box, one that won't fall apart after a month of opening and closing, but I don't believe I need Wolf quality. Need clear glass (?) to keep Citizen's charging. And of course... a sale/deal!
> Any suggestions or sightings for Christmas?
> You can PM me.. I don't want to stray too far off thread topic.
> Thank you.. Ed


I like this one: https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/saffiano-watch-case-in-black/1044507947?Keyword=watch

As with everything from the store, use the 20% coupon you got in the mail in the last week. This box is made well, and especially good if you have a limited amount of space (as I did).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

stlwx21 said:


> I'm in TX so it'll probably take closer to a week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two days usually in the US.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

eddiegee said:


> Hi all.... I'm looking for an adequate quality display box, one that won't fall apart after a month of opening and closing, but I don't believe I need Wolf quality. Need clear glass (?) to keep Citizen's charging. And of course... a sale/deal!
> Any suggestions or sightings for Christmas?
> You can PM me.. I don't want to stray too far off thread topic.
> Thank you.. Ed


http://www.acetimer.com/

Everything you need is there...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi all... Has anyone ever seen a deal on this Seiko yellow dial -* SKXA35 Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch (B00068TJ44) $197
*https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00068TJ44/?tag=wwwerikshelle-10-20Camel3x has it 20 bucks from an Amazon low. 
Thank you.... Ed


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

eddiegee said:


> Hi all... Has anyone ever seen a deal on this Seiko yellow dial -* SKXA35 Stainless Steel Automatic Dive Watch (B00068TJ44) $197
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00068TJ44/?tag=wwwerikshelle-10-20*
> 
> Camel3x has it 20 bucks from an Amazon low.
> Thank you.... Ed


Jet.com has it at $197 before coupons:

https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Seiko...Watch-SKXA35/92cc19df3ba64523816ee3414f6e3601

There are various coupons floating around (TRIPLE15, TRIPLE10) that ought to take another $20-$30 off the price.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Doboji said:


> http://www.acetimer.com/
> 
> Everything you need is there...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Disregard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Jet.com has it at $197 before coupons:
> 
> https://jet.com/product/Seiko-Seiko...Watch-SKXA35/92cc19df3ba64523816ee3414f6e3601
> 
> There are various coupons floating around (TRIPLE15, TRIPLE10) that ought to take another $20-$30 off the price.


Don't forget the befrugal coupon it's back and 8.5%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Beautiful Maurice Lacroix Men's Masterpiece Worldtimer automatic GMT on bracelet at The Watchery; $1274 with coupon code "GIFT75" (I thought there'd be a better coupon code available for it.) Be Frugal takes it to $1,146.60. Same deal for a model on crocodile strap.

That's $200 better than a good sale price at Jomashop; about $700-$1,000 or more better than most others.

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a... Lacroix men's masterp iece GMT&obp=0*&ps=96


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi all-- someone mentioned an ebay seller who had factory Glycine straps--- does anyone know any more than that? Something about $35 unless I read it wrong!! thx.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

thofmann said:


> Cool...was hoping someone from here would get it!


Doubt it will get to Aus before Christmas though as I've had to send it through a shipping forwarder.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Hi all-- someone mentioned an ebay seller who had factory Glycine straps--- does anyone know any more than that? Something about $35 unless I read it wrong!! thx.


Hnco

I have a couple on the way. Luckily they combine shipping.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

patrolmi said:


> Hi all-- someone mentioned an ebay seller who had factory Glycine straps--- does anyone know any more than that? Something about $35 unless I read it wrong!! thx.


+ like $18 shipping...


----------



## thofmann (May 28, 2013)

Doboji said:


> Ace Timer
> 
> Everything you need is there...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


I have two of their wooden cases. They look good and are well made. I consider them to be a great value.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

I've been a bit unlucky with my watch pickups. I was disappointed not to get in on the amazon deal for the BMW but was then able to get it from Kohl's for even cheaper. However, the 1/10 second sub-dial is slightly misaligned. Easy enough to get a replacement though.

I also snagged a Mido Titanium Ocean Star which arrived today, but the bezel is slightly misaligned so will likely need an exchange on that.

I also got a Seiko SRP773 deal from ebay from about a week ago which arrived with the Mido. However, the screwing and unscrewing the crown is very gritty and difficult. I had gotten the SRP777 through Kohls a couple weeks ago on sale (but really wanted a bracelet, thus the SRP773), and while slightly gritty, not close to the difficulty of the new one. Is this a common issue that could lessen with time or should I look for exchange #3?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> ... However, the screwing and unscrewing the crown is very gritty and difficult...


Try chasing the threads with waxed dental floss


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> + like $18 shipping...


That was the deal breaker for me


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

BrandonR said:


> + like $18 shipping...


It's a long road to Woolloongabba, Brisbane QLD AUSTRALIA ;-)


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Gannicus said:


> I also got a Seiko SRP773 deal from ebay from about a week ago which arrived with the Mido. However, the screwing and unscrewing the crown is very gritty and difficult. I had gotten the SRP777 through Kohls a couple weeks ago on sale (but really wanted a bracelet, thus the SRP773), and while slightly gritty, not close to the difficulty of the new one. Is this a common issue that could lessen with time or should I look for exchange #3?


I'm curious about too. I got a 775 from Kohl's and the crown feels a tad rough compared to my other screw downs.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

boze said:


> I'm curious about too. I got a 775 from Kohl's and the crown feels a tad rough compared to my other screw downs.


From what I can remember, all of my affordable level Seiko divers had screw down crowns that weren't the smoothest. Nothing that caused alarm but definitely not as refined as their higher end models or other Swiss Made luxury level divers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Gannicus said:


> I've been a bit unlucky with my watch pickups. I was disappointed not to get in on the amazon deal for the BMW but was then able to get it from Kohl's for even cheaper. However, the 1/10 second sub-dial is slightly misaligned. Easy enough to get a replacement though.
> 
> I also snagged a Mido Titanium Ocean Star which arrived today, but the bezel is slightly misaligned so will likely need an exchange on that.
> 
> I also got a Seiko SRP773 deal from ebay from about a week ago which arrived with the Mido. However, the screwing and unscrewing the crown is very gritty and difficult. I had gotten the SRP777 through Kohls a couple weeks ago on sale (but really wanted a bracelet, thus the SRP773), and while slightly gritty, not close to the difficulty of the new one. Is this a common issue that could lessen with time or should I look for exchange #3?


The gritty feeling goes away in 2-3 weeks or so. Typical of these new turtles.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Anyone jump on that cw sale on those tridents. Debating on it...any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, get a Trident.



Cary5500 said:


> Anyone jump on that cw sale on those tridents. Debating on it...any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

I managed to resist all the BF/CM temptations but the deep star 1K diver just too good a deal to pass up. As someone had eluded to earlier this Sellita version might be different from the 2015 model (see below) with the 9015 movement.







picture borrowed from gethashtags(*)com


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

appleb said:


> How are you finding the bezel on that watch? I own a Mickey Diver from the same series, and the bezel is extremely stiff to turn... I'm not sure if I got a lemon.


Another forum member told me that running it under a hot shower and turning the bezel freed it up. Mine wasn't too bad, but I'm gonna try this to free up mine a bit too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## marquimsp (Jul 13, 2016)

kirkryanm said:


> Mee-dough
> 
> I think??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's "I measure" in Spanish then it's definitely MEE-dough (very short dough, like doh).

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Cary5500 said:


> Anyone jump on that cw sale on those tridents. Debating on it...any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the black bezel white dial version when it was the only one on sale. Wasn't my first choice at the time but the price was too good to pass up. It looks fantastic in person, probably the dressiest color combination which makes it really suitable for most situations. If I were to choose now, it would probably be the red bezel black dial GMT. These watches are crazy good for the price.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Guys any deals on the bulova moonwatch? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Anyone jump on that cw sale on those tridents. Debating on it...any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Maybe Santa, but certainly not I.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

abujordan said:


> Maybe Santa, but certainly not I.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why is the Gmt more money? And how you liking it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> Why is the Gmt more money? And how you liking it?


GMT has the upgraded ETA-2893 movement, smooth as silk and deadly accurate.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Why is the Gmt more money? And how you liking it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly not wearing it yet, it's going under the tree. It is lovely though, and I assume the additional complication is the reason for the price difference ?

If you are a usa buyer, try the UK site and take advantage of the exchange rate for additional savings.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

mikksteel said:


> Amazon has the Bulova Snorkel in red for $124.59 and the orange or yellow for $165. Not sure how that compares to the BF deals but seems to be the best around right now...
> 
> View attachment 10140258


Bought the orange one for my brother for Christmas. He keeps eyeballing my Oris Chronoris (he's a SF Giants fan and loves black and orange watches) I figure this would be a nice black and orange cushion case watch for him.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JP88socal (Dec 14, 2015)

I have this watch with the 9015 and I love it. probably my favorite watch



uyebsk said:


> I managed to resist all the BF/CM temptations but the deep star 1K diver just too good a deal to pass up. As someone had eluded to earlier this Sellita version might be different from the 2015 model (see below) with the 9015 movement.
> View attachment 10144546
> 
> picture borrowed from gethashtags(*)com


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

joepac said:


> Bought the orange one for my brother for Christmas. He keeps eyeballing my Oris Chronoris (he's a SF Giants fan and loves black and orange watches) I figure this would be a nice black and orange cushion case watch for him.


These 96b237 Snorkel chrono were $119 new prior to BF


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> These 96b237 Snorkel chrono were $119 new prior to BF


Yeah I saw those too... But not Orange lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> So do you pronounce the brand mee-do or my-do? Serious question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mee Do.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Jump to the very end.





stage12m said:


> mii-dah, well that was unexpected.


lol, of all the videos to choose i think that was a bad example.

I'd go with the pronunciation used in this video instead. Mee-do.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

abujordan said:


> Honestly not wearing it yet, it's going under the tree. It is lovely though, and I assume the additional complication is the reason for the price difference ?
> 
> If you are a usa buyer, try the UK site and take advantage of the exchange rate for additional savings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for that tip! You saved me $200.00 ordered the GMT BLACK bezel white dial. I'm excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharptools (Aug 31, 2016)

abujordan said:


> Maybe Santa, but certainly not I.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am trying very hard not to get the red GMT (I have the white dial black bezel 600 pro...) and you're not helping! These CW watches are just such good value...ever since I've gotten the trident and the Grand Malvern (the 5 day is awesome I haven't had to re-adjust when alternating watches), I have been neglecting my Oris and Hammies...


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

sharptools said:


> I am trying very hard not to get the red GMT (I have the white dial black bezel 600 pro...) and you're not helping! These CW watches are just such good value...ever since I've gotten the trident and the Grand Malvern (the 5 day is awesome I haven't had to re-adjust when alternating watches), I have been neglecting my Oris and Hammies...


That's the one I ordered I asked them to send me a blue or red bezel lol see if they do. If not I'm still feeling this color combo better. It's just so clean and goes with everything. Plus he red was on leather and that's not my style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Hi all.... I'm looking for an adequate quality display box, one that won't fall apart after a month of opening and closing, but I don't believe I need Wolf quality. Need clear glass (?) to keep Citizen's charging. And of course... a sale/deal!
> Any suggestions or sightings for Christmas?
> You can PM me.. I don't want to stray too far off thread topic.
> Thank you.. Ed





Doboji said:


> Ace Timer
> 
> Everything you need is there...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk





thofmann said:


> I have two of their wooden cases. They look good and are well made. I consider them to be a great value.


Yes and YES! Acetimer is a great company that makes great quality to value watchboxes! I myself own the 20 slot faux leather watchbox which I nabbed from eBay last year:
20-watches Glass Top Faux Leather Display Case Box + Cloth - Fit up to 52mm | eBay

It's priced the same on their website but if you have eBay cashback discount or u want to use 1-2% cashback using eBates it would be a little cheaper. Regardless great company highly recommend!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

abujordan said:


> Maybe Santa, but certainly not I.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why is that bezel 75% GMT and 25% count-down? ?


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> GMT has the upgraded ETA-2893 movement, smooth as silk and deadly accurate.


Ah... red bezel, eh? Funny you should mention it, I just got this sized today. Not quite as accurate, I'm sure, and not refined or smooth, either-- it's got the Valjoux wobble big time-- but has a brutish charm all it's own, particularly considering the relatively small footprint.

Here we have about the cheapest, most compact Swiss 300m auto chrono 7750 diver I could find -- courtesy of this thread, which posted the Lightning Deal... $570 after all the weird discounts.

Still thick as a brick at 18mm, but I can just about pull this off on a 6.5 with long sleeves. Really liking this.... MANY thanks, guys. Y'all rock! b-)


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JOEYBONES said:


> The Watchery and Ewatches.com both have the Glycine Iguana quartz for $89.99. Currently, Ms. GooRoo has them on ebay at $139.99
> 
> BeFrugal is showing a 10% cash back - I just don't know if I would wear it
> 
> Glycine 3854-19-LBK9 Watches,Men's Combat Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Glycine Quartz Watches


The color scheme on the dial--pale blue inner dial, off white outer--is very attractive to my eye. I bought it, had to see how those two odd colors mix. That date window is an acquired taste but for me works because it's oddly aggressive like the two odd colors. Unique deal w/ sapphire IMO for $89.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

bkscott said:


> Good price for the JeanRichard Highlands blacked out auto.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Richard-High...81236357&sr=8-4&keywords=jeanrichard+highland
> 
> View attachment 10142922


I bought mine from this seller, the watch came with a stamped warranty card.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eljay said:


> Why is that bezel 75% GMT and 25% count-down? 🤔


I've been wondering about that for years. I can't even begin to get past that.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Just saw on Creationwatches Fb, SKX007*J1* with 10% off only for today

Newsletter : Seiko Automatic SKX007J1 Japan-made Diver Watch on sale - 10% additional Coupon code inside!


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

A deal for Canadians. Amazon.ca has the Bulova Moonwatch on bracelet for CA$ 367. They also have the leather strap version for CA$ 336.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01D2S3KF8...=UTF8&colid=5RKZ4AIJKZQ9&coliid=ISU5R2IX3ERHF

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01AJE2WAW...=UTF8&colid=5RKZ4AIJKZQ9&coliid=IHX2VFP28V9OA


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

stlwx21 said:


> For those who got it, how long did the Pan Europ take to arrive from ashford?
> 
> Mine says it will take a week but hopefully it isn't that long.


Mine took about a week to reach Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Gannicus said:


> I've been a bit unlucky with my watch pickups. I was disappointed not to get in on the amazon deal for the BMW but was then able to get it from Kohl's for even cheaper. However, the 1/10 second sub-dial is slightly misaligned. Easy enough to get a replacement though.
> 
> I also snagged a Mido Titanium Ocean Star which arrived today, but the bezel is slightly misaligned so will likely need an exchange on that.
> 
> I also got a Seiko SRP773 deal from ebay from about a week ago which arrived with the Mido. However, the screwing and unscrewing the crown is very gritty and difficult. I had gotten the SRP777 through Kohls a couple weeks ago on sale (but really wanted a bracelet, thus the SRP773), and while slightly gritty, not close to the difficulty of the new one. Is this a common issue that could lessen with time or should I look for exchange #3?


Yes and it will totally go away after a short period of time, nothing to worry about.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

RidingDonkeys said:


> I've been wondering about that for years. I can't even begin to get past that.
> 
> Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


Omega did it on some of the sea masters among other companies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Now I can't unsee it.


This is how I feel about the 12 o'clock marker on the Sumo. :/

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Omega did it on some of the sea masters among other companies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still doesn't make it right. 

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> I always watch YouTube videos to figure something like that out.


Good guide on Watchtime

http://www.watchtime.com/reference-center/watch-brand-pronunciation-guide/2/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy666 (Dec 6, 2016)

I saw pretty good Christmas bargains at Gentlery: Watches


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> Now I can't unsee it.


One of my favorite parts of this thread is comments like the that. No joke. I too am very OCD and the 15 by the date would drive me bonkers. I very likely would not notice until after I ordered. Really helps to see comments like that. Saves lots of potential aggravation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Amex just added an offer for $40 back on $200 at Gilt. Check your accounts. It is valid until Dec 31.

The only decent deal on Gilt I see right now are some Filson watches in the $200-300 range. An extra $40 off make them about as cheap as they have ever been.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Big thanks to WorthTheWrist for this one: I followed his lead and got an SSG001 with that "keep trying until you get a 40% off code" Kohl's deal. One thing I've learned is that how a watch looks on a website is not a clear indicator of how it looks on your wrist or how you'll like it in person. I would never have tried the SSG001 but it arrived this morning and I really like it's style, size, utility, and comfort.

It's also my first radio controlled watch so watching the hands rotate counter clockwise to Tokyo time when I took it out of the box was fun. And then the date set on its own.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Upon further inspection of my Mido, the date is also misaligned (too high) which really stands out since it isn't on the same line as the day and there is also a piece of dust at the 7 o'clock marker. Messaged the seller last night. Hoping they allow an exchange. But even if not, looks like my befrugal cashback didn't even register. Worst cashback site ever. This is my second order with befrugal over $400 and both have now failed to report. Very fishy. Definitely not worth the risk for an extra percent or two with them over more reliable cashback sites.

Also, thanks for the responses on the turtle.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jimmy666 said:


> I saw pretty good Christmas bargains at Gentlery: Watches


This website does nothing useful for me. It links to searches and categories on Amazon that I could just as easily find myself. Seems like a waste of Internet.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Received my gooroo order containing a Grail watch of mine that was had at a very affordable price. Thanks to all for starting and keeping this thread alive, you truly never know what might show up that's suddenly in your price range!








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the watch. As for BeFrugal, I've probably done at least 2 dozen transactions through them and have ALWAYS received the appropriate cash back. Not always quick to report or payout, but neither are other sites like Ebates, either.



Gannicus said:


> Upon further inspection of my Mido, the date is also misaligned (too high) which really stands out since it isn't on the same line as the day and there is also a piece of dust at the 7 o'clock marker. Messaged the seller last night. Hoping they allow an exchange. But even if not, looks like my befrugal cashback didn't even register. Worst cashback site ever. This is my second order with befrugal over $400 and both have now failed to report. Very fishy. Definitely not worth the risk for an extra percent or two with them over more reliable cashback sites.
> 
> Also, thanks for the responses on the turtle.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Gannicus said:


> Upon further inspection of my Mido, the date is also misaligned (too high) which really stands out since it isn't on the same line as the day and there is also a piece of dust at the 7 o'clock marker. Messaged the seller last night. Hoping they allow an exchange. But even if not, looks like my befrugal cashback didn't even register. Worst cashback site ever. This is my second order with befrugal over $400 and both have now failed to report. Very fishy. Definitely not worth the risk for an extra percent or two with them over more reliable cashback sites.
> 
> Also, thanks for the responses on the turtle.


Just a word of caution with that Mido, as well as other powermatic 80 movement. There are reports the movement is unserviceable since the timing is laser-regulated in factory so if the watch doesn't come with factory (or expired) warranty, it is essentially a throw away movement. What is unknown however, it's rather the factory regulation would translate to long-term longevity/reliability in day-to-day operation.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I had 7 or 8 good transactions through Befrugal, but my last three have failed. They've initiated an investigation, but one is three months old with no resolution. I honestly don't think I'll get my money. Time to move to a different cash back site.



Gannicus said:


> Upon further inspection of my Mido, the date is also misaligned (too high) which really stands out since it isn't on the same line as the day and there is also a piece of dust at the 7 o'clock marker. Messaged the seller last night. Hoping they allow an exchange. But even if not, looks like my befrugal cashback didn't even register. Worst cashback site ever. This is my second order with befrugal over $400 and both have now failed to report. Very fishy. Definitely not worth the risk for an extra percent or two with them over more reliable cashback sites.
> 
> Also, thanks for the responses on the turtle.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.a...tion_code=TMB3912916347260&obp=0*&clr=2&ps=96


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

stlwx21 said:


> For those who got it, how long did the Pan Europ take to arrive from ashford?
> 
> Mine says it will take a week but hopefully it isn't that long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine took a week. Need to figure out a new strap for it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/OSBsUVi.png









Nice dressy automatic Fossil for $104.99:

The Deal Rush - Spend Less Buy More


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> Just a word of caution with that Mido, as well as other powermatic 80 movement. There are reports the movement is unserviceable since the timing is laser-regulated in factory so if the watch doesn't come with factory (or expired) warranty, it is essentially a throw away movement. What is unknown however, it's rather the factory regulation would translate to long-term longevity/reliability in day-to-day operation.


Couldn't you just swap with a 2824-2/2842 same as the powermatic 80 moment direct fit. I'm not sure but tissot runs a PM80 moment as well. I'm sure alternative replacements wouldn't be much of a concern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

In case anyone is local to Scottsdale, AZ, they are closing the Tourneau at the mall. I doubt these are great deals but if you want an ok discount at an AD it might be worth checking out:


Cartier – 15% off
Seven Friday -15% off
Breitling – 20% off
Bell & Ross – 25% off
Baume & Mercier – 25% off
TAG Heuer – 25% off
Longines – 25% off
Hamilton – 30% off
Frederique Constant – 30% off
Bremont – 30% off
Jacob & Co. – 30% off
Ralph Lauren – 40% off
Tourneau TNY – 60% off

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

westNE said:


> Received my gooroo order containing a Grail watch of mine that was had at a very affordable price. Thanks to all for starting and keeping this thread alive, you truly never know what might show up that's suddenly in your price range!
> View attachment 10147722
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I have that exact DC-4 purist on the way. An amazing bargain. The strap on yours is gorgeous, do you mind if I ask where you got it?


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

Watchery has some crazy Longines GMT sale 
$609 after GIFT40 + 10% with Befrugal


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

nice offer we have here!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

shogun said:


> Watchery has some crazy Longines GMT sale
> $609 after GIFT40 + 10% with Befrugal
> 
> View attachment 10148834


The black dial version they have is freakin gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## coopc (May 12, 2016)

shogun said:


> Watchery has some crazy Longines GMT sale
> $609 after GIFT40 + 10% with Befrugal


Keep in mind: this is Like New condition and was a display model.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

City74 said:


> The black dial version they have is freakin gorgeous!!!!!!!


Nice watch, it is on the thicker side for that style of watch though. Good price

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone interested in a dive watch with sapphire crystal, 200m water resistance, screw-down crown and GPS (not radio-control; satellite control) time-setting, for under $250 delivered?

Lad Weather is the brand name, and if you look for some threads here about them, their digital field watches are pretty well-reviewed.









Japanese Domestic Market seller e-mix is selling them via Rakuten Japan (but not via Rakuten Global), so it necessitates the use of a Japanese purchasing agent. But even with that, it looks like my price will be under $250 delivered.

So what you do is find a Japanese purchasing agent -- I'm going with fromjapan.co.jp because their prices seem reasonable and their interface is easy to use.

Set up an account there (or at whichever purchasing agent you use) and Put this URL into their search function:

¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡Û[THE EARTH DIVERS 2017Ç¯ ¿·ºî GPS ÏÓ»þ·×] 200mËÉ¿å ¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥º¥¦¥©¥Ã¥Á¡ÚLAD WEATHER ¥é¥É¥¦¥§¥¶¡¼ ¡Û¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼ ¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥º »þ·× GPSÅÅÇÈ ¥á¥ó¥º ÏÓ»þ·× ¹âµé ¥¯¥ê¥¹¥Þ¥¹ ¥®¥Õ¥È ¥×¥ì¥¼¥ó¥È ¥¢¥Ê¥í¥° »þ·× ÃËÀ.ÍÑ ¤¢¤¹³Ú Á÷ÎÁÌµÎÁ¡§e-mix

And you have to choose whether you want the watch with the black chapter ring with the cities on it or the white chapter ring.









As always, using Google Chrome and its translation function is most helpful on these pages, but some things never convert.

I've already ordered, so if you'd like to wait and let me be the test guinea pig, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And another Lad Weather item this e-mix seller has that intrigues me -- and this one is available via Rakuten Global -- are these solar-powered, radio controlled, military style analog field watches for $85.76. And yes, it picks up all time-control radio bands, including WWVB in the U.S. (I've learned the hard way to check these things on Japanese watches).

Black, green, navy blue and beige dials. I'm not feeling the beige one, but all of the other ones look nice to me.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vanilla-vague/item/lad017/


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

joepac said:


> Yeah I saw those too... But not Orange lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nor red. LOL
Plus I prefer these without the chrono functions.
I bought a red version from Amazon at the $124 a week or so ago when the prices dropped


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Cigarbob said:


> I have that exact DC-4 purist on the way. An amazing bargain. The strap on yours is gorgeous, do you mind if I ask where you got it?


It's just a medium brown Hadley Roma, I don't recall the model number. Actually I just picked up a green canvas at the mall that think suits the watch a little better, but brown leather will certainly stay in the rotation. 








Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

shogun said:


> Watchery has some crazy Longines GMT sale
> $609 after GIFT40 + 10% with Befrugal
> 
> View attachment 10148834


That is an amazing price, even for a store display model. I have the blue dial version, and it is a great watch.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Needless to say, these were not legitimate deals from Jomashop. I was hoping for the Mido for MrsDonkeys.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Heads up, TWFLASH100 still works for $100 off $400+ for The Watchery. Best available coupon out there since they pulled all the good coupons before dropping prices on the majority of inventory.

Notable deals after coupon:

Bulova Skeleton Chrono - $403
Longines Conquest GMT - $550
Glycine Airman 18 GMT - $523 (mismarked as Womens)

Then of course 10% cash back with BeFrugal.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Watchgooroo continues to add new Glycines to its stock. The latest are these handsome 7750 based Combat Chronographs.

As usual, accepting offers on all three with an $899.99 asking price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/332058216741?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT










http://www.ebay.com/itm/332058201972?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT










http://www.ebay.com/itm/332058197202?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

City74 said:


> The black dial version they have is freakin gorgeous!!!!!!!


Is there a link? I couldn't find it on their site.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Watchgooroo continues to add new Glycines to its stock. The latest are these handsome 7750 based Combat Chronographs.
> 
> As usual, accepting offers on all three with an $899.99 asking price.
> 
> ...


These look really great in pics... how does the finishing compare to Hamilton for example?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Are the Longines gone?

EDIT: gone

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....nce_id=347257&promotion_code=TMB3912916347257

http://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?iq=1&bo_products_variance_id=347258&obp=0*&clr=2&ps=96



Boding said:


> Heads up, TWFLASH100 still works for $100 off $400+ for The Watchery. Best available coupon out there since they pulled all the good coupons before dropping prices on the majority of inventory.
> 
> Notable deals after coupon:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AZfinetime sale 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Barry S said:


> Watchgooroo continues to add new Glycines to its stock. The latest are these handsome 7750 based Combat Chronographs.
> 
> As usual, accepting offers on all three with an $899.99 asking price.
> 
> ...


That top one is one sexy chrono. Wonder what's the lowest he'd go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

The red Airman Double Twelve is back at watchgooroo, this time on a gray strap:

Glycine Men&apos;s 3938.16 LB0B Airman Double Twelve Automatic Red Dial Grey Strap | eBay

Big fan of mine!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Raydius said:


> Is there a link? I couldn't find it on their site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It said only 1 available.....if it's not on the site I'm sure it's gone. That was a great price. If I wasn't going to be ordering the new Squale tropic bezel GMT or a Sinn 104 within a week I would have bought that black dial Longines. That was pretty!!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Oris auto for $340 after coupon. 2 available.

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=346246


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> Are the Longines gone?
> 
> EDIT: gone
> 
> ...


Looks like it. Sorry bud.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sold Out...



Raydius said:


> Is there a link? I couldn't find it on their site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver (Apr 18, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Oris auto for $340 after coupon. 2 available.
> 
> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=346246


Sooo tempting!!! Not sure how the wife would feel with another watch dropped off at the house though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Kohl's srp777 turtle arrived. Bracelet is an incredibly bad fit on one side. Very loose and wiggles. Such a bummer. Guess I'll try to exchange. Would I lose Kohls cash if I returned it?










Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Great deal on a beautiful Oris dress watch.

I just listed mine for sale for a little more which I thought was a fair price. Oh well...

Grab this deal while you can.








​
ITEM IN STOCK & *SHIPS FREE*
IN 1-2 BUSINESS DAYS



RETAIL:$2,100.00ASHFORD PRICE:$1,092.00YOU SAVE 69%-$1,441.00HOLIDAY DEALS:$659.00


​


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And another Lad Weather item this e-mix seller has that intrigues me -- and this one is available via Rakuten Global -- are these solar-powered, radio controlled, military style analog field watches for $85.76. And yes, it picks up all time-control radio bands, including WWVB in the U.S. (I've learned the hard way to check these things on Japanese watches).
> 
> Black, green, navy blue and beige dials. I'm not feeling the beige one, but all of the other ones look nice to me.
> 
> ...


Amazon @ $98
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_...=bl_sr_watches&field-brandtextbin=LAD WEATHER

Their own store, same price:
https://lad-weather.us/collections/lad-weather-products


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> Nor red. LOL
> Plus I prefer these without the chrono functions.
> I bought a red version from Amazon at the $124 a week or so ago when the prices dropped


I would too especially if the central seconds is stationary. The sweep of the precisionist is awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Mondaine Black Dial Night Vision (Tritium) 40mm watch is $99 at Jomashop. I don't think I've seen a tritium watch this cheap before, although reviews that I could find seem to say it's a bit on the weak side.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> Great deal on a beautiful Oris dress watch.
> 
> I just listed mine for sale for a little more which I thought was a fair price. Oh well...
> 
> ...


Any chance you will share where the site?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> Great deal on a beautiful Oris dress watch.
> 
> I just listed mine for sale for a little more which I thought was a fair price. Oh well...
> 
> ...


Any chance you will share where the site?

Edit: Nevermind. I see Ashford.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Any chance you will share where the site?


Check the price information in the pic. Says "Ashford."


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Certina DS Royal from Ashford.

[URL="http://


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> That top one is one sexy chrono. Wonder what's the lowest he'd go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to a fellow member who posted in the 24-hour watch forum, 75% off the original retail price.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.



tylehman said:


> it looks like a lot of the over stock is being sold off by watchgooroo on ebay. they are an authorized Glycine dealer, so these even come with a Glycine warranty... for as much at 75% off of the original retail price if you make an offer. :-! not bad!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Alpina Diver

Please buy this so I am not tempted

$580 - TWFLASH100 = $480 - 10% Befrugal cashback = $432 for a swiss made 300m diver that sold regularly a year ago for $750.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

StrapsCo this weekend offering 25% off orders of $40 or more with coupon code 'DEC2016'

December Sale! | Strapsco | Strapsco


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> According to a fellow member who posted in the 24-hour watch forum, 75% off the original retail price.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I have had luck at 60% of the sale price.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Gooroo just added some new Glycine purist models, including the blue dial/blue strap and pumpkin version on brown leather.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

My buddy bought it. No worries!


valuewatchguy said:


> Alpina Diver
> 
> Please buy this so I am not tempted
> 
> $580 - TWFLASH100 = $480 - 10% Befrugal cashback = $432 for a swiss made 300m diver that sold regularly a year ago for $750.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Kluver said:


> Mine took a week. Need to figure out a new strap for it now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine took 24 hours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

WOW! The alpina alpiner 4 chrono "race for water" LE is marked down to $1099.99 on the watchery. It's $999.99 after coupon TWFLASH100 and 10% befrugal makes it $899.99. That's the lowest I've ever seen this watch. AND it says it comes with the manufacturer warranty as they are apparently an AD for alpina. Price dropped an Amazon as well to $1190 but no official warranty there.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Ashfords had the blue Hokusai


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

skyleth said:


> Mondaine Black Dial Night Vision (Tritium) 40mm watch is $99 at Jomashop. I don't think I've seen a tritium watch this cheap before, although reviews that I could find seem to say it's a bit on the weak side.
> 
> View attachment 10151370


I don't think I've seen a Swiss tritium watch this cheap, or a metal cased one from a known maker. I've seen resin and Chinese steel ones similarly priced.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Eterna kontiki quartz chrono after befrugal is $288. New, 1 left


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Couple post


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko Recraft Solar Chronograph, SSC449, $128.99 from watcheshalfprice on eBay.

That's a good $45-$50 less than others.

Seiko Men&apos;s SSC449 Recraft Solar Chronograph Stainless Steel Watch | eBay


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Boding said:


> Heads up, TWFLASH100 still works for $100 off $400+ for The Watchery. Best available coupon out there since they pulled all the good coupons before dropping prices on the majority of inventory.
> 
> Notable deals after coupon:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I used the coupon for the Alpiner.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I used the coupon for the Alpiner.


Nice! If they had the black dial version, I'd be all over that deal


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

cel4145 said:


> Nice! If they had the black dial version, I'd be all over that deal


Thanks! The black dial version looks very sharp indeed.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

One of my co-workers was wearing this watch today. I'm not sure if it's cheaper than normal, but $180 seems pretty good for as nice as it looked.

New SEA-GULL D813.581 Chinese Military Watch Since 1964 Automatic Movement ST2553


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got this puppy in the mail today. I was worried it was going to be too big, but it definitely wears smaller than 45mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> Ashfords had the blue Hokusai


Sold out...boooooo


----------



## cheehoo (Jun 6, 2014)

Sorry didn't get a chance to look back a few pages, but Walmart and new egg still have a few timex 3 gmt in stainless for 53.99
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Timex-Me...ones-Black-Dial-24-Hour-Time-T2P424/165309624
And
https://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA7FK3GP0877

Walmart had a white face on leather but there was only one and i think it's gone now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

How great does this look? Check out the flush chrono pushers. It has a fully decorated 7750 movement.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello,
Anyone purchased deepblue deep star 1000 with ~7 inch wrist?
The 45mm scares me but wondering if it actually smaller and would be okay with 
my wrist size. Many thanks in advance and a picture is much appreciated.
Cheers.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

RyanD said:


> How great does this look? Check out the flush chrono pushers. It has a fully decorated 7750 movement.
> 
> View attachment 10153730


Is the bracelet as nice as it looks?


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> How great does this look? Check out the flush chrono pushers. It has a fully decorated 7750 movement.
> 
> View attachment 10153730


Looks great! Congrats on the purchase!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> Is the bracelet as nice as it looks?


It's nice, but strange. The links will only go completely straight or curved in. They don't turn out like most bracelets. That means you have to put your hand through it turned 90 degrees and then rotate it. I'll size it and see how it feels.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

How is the finishing on the Porsche design? I have had a flat six in my cart on and off the past week. I just can't decide. I know eterna made the last generation of Porsche design and IWC before that, but seeing Porsche on the dial is just a little wierd for some reason.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Is amazon likely to have more sales other than the lightning deals?


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm not sure how much of a bargain this is but just grabbed this Oris Limited Edition Audi Sport Chrono from The Watchery. Comes to $1,350 after coupon and BeFrugal cash back. After the let down I had with the Alpina Racing Chrono deal from last week, this will more than make up for it. This is my first time ordering one of their display models so I'm hoping it's like new as they describe it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

aintitthelife98 said:


> I'm not sure how much of a bargain this is but just grabbed this Oris Limited Edition Audi Sport Chrono from The Watchery. Comes to $1,350 after coupon and BeFrugal cash back. After the let down I had with the Alpina Racing Chrono deal from last week, this will more than make up for it. This is my first time ordering one of their display models so I'm hoping it's like new as they describe it.
> 
> View attachment 10153978


Is the Oris Audi made of titanium?

Interesting bar graph at 9 o'clock and the "0" (zero) at about 8 o'clock on the other two small dials.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Got my khaki aviation 38mm from Ashford today! Loving the proper 38mm size.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Is the Oris Audi made of titanium?
> 
> Interesting bar graph at 9 o'clock and the "0" (zero) at about 8 o'clock on the other two small dials.


Yes, it is titanium. The seconds presentation is one of the things I loved the most. The other two small dials are arranged like a speedometer or tachometer with their 0 placement.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bjjkk said:


> How is the finishing on the Porsche design? I have had a flat six in my cart on and off the past week. I just can't decide. I know eterna made the last generation of Porsche design and IWC before that, but seeing Porsche on the dial is just a little wierd for some reason.


I think it looks great. Much better than most low-end 7750 watches. The movement finishing is also excellent. It looks like this model was produced from around 2012. Some of the other PD models available recently are even older.

Today I learned that the tachymeter right under the crystal like that is called a "rehaut." Learning is fun!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Good to see the grey market dealers getting these older 7750/SW500 chronos from the back shelves of dealers cleaning out the storerooms.

Hope to see more of them, especially the under $400US automatic Swiss chronos.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

aintitthelife98 said:


> I'm not sure how much of a bargain this is but just grabbed this Oris Limited Edition Audi Sport Chrono from The Watchery. Comes to $1,350 after coupon and BeFrugal cash back. After the let down I had with the Alpina Racing Chrono deal from last week, this will more than make up for it. This is my first time ordering one of their display models so I'm hoping it's like new as they describe it.


Let us know how you like it. I had considered getting one to go with my car, but when I was looking they were much more expensive than the standard non-Audi version.

I hadn't noticed that the sub-dials were rotated. That does give it a unique look.


----------



## Pizzajam (Dec 24, 2015)

That Oris with the retrograde seconds bar has been a target of mine for over a year. I've never seen a watch with a complication like it. This price is fantastic if you don't mind the Audi branding.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

aintitthelife98 said:


> View attachment 10153978


I like the sub dials. It's like a tachometer/speedometer in a car.


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Pizzajam said:


> That Oris with the retrograde seconds bar has been a target of mine for over a year. I've never seen a watch with a complication like it. This price is fantastic if you don't mind the Audi branding.


The Audi branding was the only thing giving me pause since I don't own an Audi and thought maybe it would be weird to wear the watch. I am a fan of that brand though. The non Audi version was a good bit more expensive and I liked the color and design of the dial on this one better.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Is that Mondaine on joma actually automatic as listed? I think its's quartz.

http://www.jomashop.com/mondaine-wa...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=6157840&utm_source=CJ


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm not sure if this classifies as a 'deal', but you can get a free Nomos Glashutte magazine:

Post from NOMOS Glashütte English language | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.

Description: The neomatik magazine is here-with photos and articles all about the new class of automatic watches from NOMOS Glashütte. Available free, sent directly to you. Naturally we will also include the latest NOMOS catalog, which covers all of our watches and movements. For those who cherish fine watchmaking. And for people who enjoy receiving mail.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> Is that Mondaine on joma actually automatic as listed? I think its's quartz.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/mondaine-wa...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=6157840&utm_source=CJ


Saw that. Quite sure it is quartz. Mondaine autos usually have "AUTOMATIC" on the dial.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Is that Mondaine on joma actually automatic as listed? I think its's quartz.http://www.jomashop.com/mondaine-wa...medium=cpa&utm_campaign=6157840&utm_source=CJ


Yes, Swiss Quartz, Ronda.

Mondaine A660.30303.15SBB Railways watch - Evo Night Vision


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Best Buy has got the Clockwork Synergy bands for like 75% off and free shipping on there EBAY store. $4.
Clockwork Synergy - 22mm Premium Classic Interchangeable Watch Strap - Army G... | eBay


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Seiko Prospex Radio Synch Solar World Time Chronograph, SSG001, arrived tonight from Kohls. I'm thrilled with it.

It's a big, heavy, substantial tool watch, for sure. The lugs are relatively short and the case is broad, so it sits well on top of the wrist.

























The bracelet is fantastic, if you like chunky bracelets on this kind of watch.









For $270-something after coupon code and rebate, it feels like a ridiculous bargain.

I'm heading on vacation to South America soon, and I'm looking forward to this being my travel companion.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

aintitthelife98 said:


> I'm not sure how much of a bargain this is but just grabbed this Oris Limited Edition Audi Sport Chrono from The Watchery. Comes to $1,350 after coupon and BeFrugal cash back. After the let down I had with the Alpina Racing Chrono deal from last week, this will more than make up for it. This is my first time ordering one of their display models so I'm hoping it's like new as they describe it.
> 
> View attachment 10153978


Great choice, was eyeing that one myself for a few days but ended up going with a cheaper Aquis. With some side offers I had through Amex I was able to get one for around 430, too good to resist.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Mechanicalworld said:


> WOW! The alpina alpiner 4 chrono "race for water" LE is marked down to $1099.99 on the watchery. It's $999.99 after coupon TWFLASH100 and 10% befrugal makes it $899.99. That's the lowest I've ever seen this watch. AND it says it comes with the manufacturer warranty as they are apparently an AD for alpina. Price dropped an Amazon as well to $1190 but no official warranty there.
> 
> View attachment 10152786
> View attachment 10152810


That is a major steal for anyone that likes it. I had one and paid an awful lot more than that and also sold it for a lot more (though it took a while to shift). Does make me think how many were actually made as they state it is only one of only 400 pieces but they were being sold during last years BF sales too and at least two years before that.

It's an awesome and beautiful watch though


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Have one of these on the way from Watchgooroo as they accepted 33% off their listed price (they countered my 38% offer)



Am actually excited as I am really veering towards the smaller watch sizes now and curious to see how it wears at 36mm - that said I have a Muhle Glashutte See Battalion 44mm on the way from a trade and am still awaiting arrival of my Doxa 300 Pro.

Now as I track the 3 watches which will probably all land next week (Doxa still haven't sent shipping info yet but I am hopeful) I am looking at this one:



As its only $699 and if you apply the % off for I got for my Airman No.1, then it could be had for $465+which is a real bargain.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

i have one from last year. It is a very pretty watch and an amazing value at current sale price. 
It does not wear small as it is 54 mm lug to lug. It actually wears a bit bigger. It is however very comfortable on my 7.25 inch wrist with great presence. 


tissotguy said:


> Hello,
> Anyone purchased deepblue deep star 1000 with ~7 inch wrist?
> The 45mm scares me but wondering if it actually smaller and would be okay with
> my wrist size. Many thanks in advance and a picture is much appreciated.
> Cheers.


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Just got this puppy in the mail today. I was worried it was going to be too big, but it definitely wears smaller than 45mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that strap, where did you get that?


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

jsj11 said:


> Have one of these on the way from Watchgooroo as they accepted 33% off their listed price (they countered my 38% offer)
> 
> Am actually excited as I am really veering towards the smaller watch sizes now and curious to see how it wears at 36mm - that said I have a Muhle Glashutte See Battalion 44mm on the way from a trade and am still awaiting arrival of my Doxa 300 Pro.
> 
> ...


I tried offering up to $500 for the Airman 18 Sphair and no dice. Methinks the cutoff is somewhere around $550.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Glycine Airman 18 Sphair crystal is domed or flat?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

This vid from watchreport may have the answer. Looks flat








RTea said:


> Does anyone know if the Glycine Airman 18 Sphair crystal is domed or flat?


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I guess they have target prices for certain watches and their discount they listed for this one was already more than normal. $550 would still be an awesome deal, I reckon given the mrrp.



RTea said:


> I tried offering up to $500 for the Airman 18 Sphair and no dice. Methinks the cutoff is somewhere around $550.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jsj11 said:


> Have one of these on the way from Watchgooroo as they accepted 33% off their listed price (they countered my 38% offer)


Thanks for the info. I've been keeping my eye on the black dial No.1 purist model ever since they were released. I wonder if they are going to list that model eventually. I could go with the white dial No.1 purist model as well, but I'm not really sure about legibility. Are those hands silver or black? Look black in the pic you posted.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

jsj11 said:


> Am actually excited as I am really veering towards the smaller watch sizes now and curious to see how it wears at 36mm -


I'm guessing it would wear slightly larger than the mid size SMP (36mm) due to the longer lugs and two large crowns.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

G550 said:


> I really like that strap, where did you get that?


It's a nut brown Derby horween strap from Strapped Watch Company. The website has been down for several months, but you can contact them through instagram (@strappedwatchco).

A little pricey but completely custom. I have a couple straps from them and love them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Today I learned that the tachymeter right under the crystal like that is called a "rehaut." Learning is fun!


"Rehaut" is the bezel area right under the crystal. Most watches have it blank, some have a tachymeter like yours, Rolex has "ROLEX ROLEX ROLEX" engraved on some models etc.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Pizzajam said:


> That Oris with the retrograde seconds bar has been a target of mine for over a year. I've never seen a watch with a complication like it. This price is fantastic if you don't mind the Audi branding.


It's not really a novel complication. It's just a running seconds disc with red spiral painted on it, that under the horizontal cutout gives it an illusion of if a horizontal red bar "growing" to 60 seconds then disappearing.

So it's a standard 7750 with no added complications but the idea and the execution is absolutely brilliant. Add the tachometer and speedometer shaped and positioned subdials and you get the best automotive-themed chronograph execution I have ever seen on a watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

YellowBullet said:


> "Rehaut" is the bezel area right under the crystal. Most watches have it blank, some have a tachymeter like yours, Rolex has "ROLEX ROLEX ROLEX" engraved on some models etc.


On that PD I would consider it a massive rehaut. It's so huge that it is able to serve chapter ring duty as well.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> On that PD I would consider it a massive rehaut. It's so huge that it is able to serve chapter ring duty as well.


I found myself having a similar debate. Technically it is supporting the crystal, so I guess it is a rehaut, but it flares down into a chapter ring. Definitely a different design.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Amazon has some deals on a few Bulovas right now that seem to beat all comers.

96B158 Precisionist on leather, $134.








96B230 military, $92.89








Two-tone Accutron II Surveyor 98B220 $135.89 (Outstanding deal.)








https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=gbps_t..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=AK99TRG0VXDAB6HJ0BYE


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Amazon has some deals on a few Bulovas right now that seem to beat all comers.
> 
> 96B158 Precisionist on leather, $134.
> 
> ...


This chrono is also a good deal!

https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-Classic-Quartz-Stainless-Leather/dp/B00U1LX2BM


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Have any Canadians had issues trying to buy from The Watchery? I have an item in my cart, proceeded to checkout, and when I then change the country to Canada in my billing address it immediately kicks me back to my cart. And because it's the weekend there is no-one at The Watchery that I can contact.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

YellowBullet said:


> "Rehaut" is the bezel area right under the crystal. Most watches have it blank, some have a tachymeter like yours, Rolex has "ROLEX ROLEX ROLEX" engraved on some models etc.


Rolex's rehaut is a tachymeter as well. It's "tachy" af. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Good transaction with Long Island Watch on this military Orient automatic. Changed the band this morning to the tan. It's a very good combo IMHO.














And I have absolutely no idea why it's inverted here!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has a sale on Aries Gold watches. I don't know anything about them, but some of their designs are similar to Armand Nicolet. This one is $249.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Is the Oris Audi made of titanium?
> 
> Interesting bar graph at 9 o'clock and the "0" (zero) at about 8 o'clock on the other two small dials.


That looks awesome. I've always liked that model... But I don't drive an audi🙁. Is there a non Audi model? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Gilt has an extra $50 off some Filson watches with code GIFTPICKS. That makes these $289. The Amex offer makes them $249. MSRP is $850.


















This one is $269.









This one is $209.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

joepac said:


> That looks awesome. I've always liked that model... But I don't drive an audi. Is there a non Audi model? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yes. They are usually a bit cheaper than the Audi model.

I LOVE my Audi.


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

joepac said:


> That looks awesome. I've always liked that model... But I don't drive an audi. Is there a non Audi model? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Ha, I don't drive one either but that didn't stop me from buying it.

The Artix GT Chronograph is the non-audi version though it has some slight differences in dial design along with the color of the dial.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Yes. They are usually a bit cheaper than the Audi model.
> 
> I LOVE my Audi.


I love your Audi too! Lol. Very nice. Hey BTW, I still have that Tissot PRS516 I bought from you. Thanks again!

I'll check out this Oris chrono. I have a chronoris in my box and looking to add more Oris's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Yes. They are usually a bit cheaper than the Audi model.
> 
> I LOVE my Audi.


I love your Audi too! Lol. Very nice. Hey BTW, I still have that Tissot PRS516 I bought from you. Thanks again!

I'll check out this Oris chrono. I have a chronoris in my box and looking to add more Orises

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

joepac said:


> Hey BTW, I still have that Tissot PRS516 I bought from you. Thanks again!


Good to hear. That Tissot matched my Ariel Atom. I sold it to get the Audi.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Good to hear. That Tissot matched my Ariel Atom. I sold it to get the Audi.


The Atom looked like a fun car I saw it on Top Gear America once. But the R8 is more practical lol 😜

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaquitaBanana (Feb 19, 2016)

RyanD said:


> Gilt has an extra $50 off some Filson watches with code GIFTPICKS. That makes these $289. The Amex offer makes them $249. MSRP is $850.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"GIFTPICKS" doesn't seem to work with the PVD Mackinaw; I just tried quickly. I used code "CYBER25" for an additional 25% off your first order. Worked for me last night on the PVD Mackinaw Field Watch. With the AMEx additional $40 off and Ebates 8% cash back (both of which I already received on my accounts) brought it down to under $200 for me after tax and shipping (unfortunately they wouldn't stack free shipping). Not even TJMaxx has been that cheap when I see them on clearance there.

Gilt is final sale but these sell on eBay for more if you don't want it and AMEX has a buy back program for items that are unreturnable (I used it on a watch that massdrop wouldn't take back without any hassles)


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> joepac said:
> 
> 
> > That looks awesome. I've always liked that model... But I don't drive an audi. Is there a non Audi model? Lol
> ...


Manual gear box?????


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

vitekodessa said:


> Manual gear box?????


Yep. It's glorious.


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

RyanD said:


> vitekodessa said:
> 
> 
> > Manual gear box?????
> ...


Awesome))


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

The black Oris artix chronograph looks very nice. Maybe one day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

I just saw touch of modern has a 75% discount sale on many glycines. Actually.. many. Worth checking. I didnt go through the last entries, sorry if anybody else already announced.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

teeboller said:


> I just saw touch of modern has a 75% discount sale on many glycines. Actually.. many. Worth checking. I didnt go through the last entries, sorry if anybody else already announced.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Super odd. I could see the prices...refreshed the site, then prices only available for members.
Anyway.. nice price tags. Those airmans will fly.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Since I see that watchgooroo is still attracting a lot of interest I'll offer this, if you have purchased from her her email is listed on the PayPal transaction. I had a error with my shipping and when I messaged her to re buy the watch she sent me an invoice to PayPal for the watch. The transaction was not through eBay and she emailed me a receipt when I asked for it. Perfect transaction. When I made an offer on a second watch down the road a bit on eBay she told me her lowest amount. I sent her an email and her lowest amount dropped as eBay fees wouldn't be included. I didn't end up buying the second watch but if you are comfortable getting a paypal invoice and you are on the fence with her lowest offer you might be able to do better be shooting her an email. I preferred this method because I got a receipt direct from her in case I ever need a warranty claim.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Yep. It's glorious.
> 
> View attachment 10158594


Off topic but, it's nice to see a supercar with a proper manual gearbox. Not that I'll ever have a supercar but I just cannot warm up to the idea of paddle shifters.

I've owned nothing but manuals for almost 40 years. My wife's pickups are the exception only because they just can't be found with sticks anymore. (Her 1990 F150 was a 5-speed.) She even had a Ford van with "three on the tree."

Far from a supercar but this one keeps me happy for now.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

teeboller said:


> Super odd. I could see the prices...refreshed the site, then prices only available for members.
> Anyway.. nice price tags. Those airmans will fly.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Those actually aren't that great of prices. They were all cheaper on the Evine sale


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

City74 said:


> Those actually aren't that great of prices. They were all cheaper on the Evine sale


Not much into glycines. Couldnt tell.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Barry S said:


> Off topic but, it's nice to see a supercar with a proper manual gearbox. Not that I'll ever have a supercar but I just cannot warm up to the idea of paddle shifters.
> 
> I've owned nothing but manuals for almost 40 years. My wife's pickups are the exception only because they just can't be found with sticks anymore. (Her 1990 F150 was a 5-speed.) She even had a Ford van with "three on the tree."
> 
> Far from a supercar but this one keeps me happy for now.


I have a 1992 F-150 manual with the I-6 and I just can't let it go. It's the best vehicle, by far, that ive ever owned.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

teeboller said:


> I just saw touch of modern has a 75% discount sale on many glycines. Actually.. many. Worth checking. I didnt go through the last entries, sorry if anybody else already announced.


Is it me? Or does their selection look like it's coming from watchgooroo?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> Is it me? Or does their selection look like it's coming from watchgooroo?


The warranty card was from watchgooroo last time.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Pretty crazy deal....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowden (Dec 10, 2016)

Might've missed it, but how do you get the special promotion?


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Did you have one of those personal 20% off time limited things?


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yea but not sure if goo roo would except less....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550 (Aug 16, 2012)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It's a nut brown Derby horween strap from Strapped Watch Company. The website has been down for several months, but you can contact them through instagram (@strappedwatchco).
> 
> A little pricey but completely custom. I have a couple straps from them and love them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Lots of great outright purchase options for Glycine at the mo, but I managed to get lucky on a good ol' Ebay auction (not offer) via the GooRoo. Got this for $540.

I think so many are fixated on the excellent 'Make an Offer' success rate, that they forget that there are a few gems to be had via the old fashioned method


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

While those glycine watches look really sweet, I'd have a hard time adjusting to shifted time positions on the airman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Got the moon watch in today, I really like it but it sits a little weird on my wrist. This is gonna be a catch and release unfortunately.

If anyone on this thread is still looking for one, send me a PM. Rather someone here gets one than return it. I paid $242, so that plus paypal fees and actual shipping and its yours


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

stage12m said:


> Got the moon watch in today, I really like it but it sits a little weird on my wrist. This is gonna be a catch and release unfortunately.
> 
> If anyone on this thread is still looking for one, send me a PM. Rather someone here gets one than return it. I paid $242, so that plus paypal fees and actual shipping and its yours


Just look at that dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Great shot!

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it's going back.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Just look at that dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand why Bulova took such a huge step back from the Precisionist chronograph movement. The moon watch isn't nearly as smooth. What a shame.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RyanD said:


> I don't understand why Bulova took such a huge step back from the Precisionist chronograph movement. The moon watch isn't nearly as smooth. What a shame.


How many beats per second is the precisionist? Maybe it has to do with battery life or accuracy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

NYAndrew said:


> I think it's going back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great watch for $995. If you were one of those that got an extra 20% off that would've been a killer deal. Why don't you like it?


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

AMAZON has the SEIKO SARB065 for $390...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> How many beats per second is the precisionist? Maybe it has to do with battery life or accuracy.


The Precisionist second hand is perfectly smooth. The moon watch has a ticking small seconds hand. When the moon watch chrono is running, the chrono second hand is jumpy.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Slant said:


> That's a great watch for $995. If you were one of those that got an extra 20% off that would've been a killer deal. Why don't you like it?


I didn't get in on that extra 20%. Just doesn't do it for me. I've not been enamored of all black DLC watches, though I thought I would give this a try. This does have one of the smoothest pusher button actions I have ever tried. Great dial. Surprised to find the bracelet has friction pins instead of screws. Also surprised the bezel is fixed, I did not notice that in the description. Price is way up on this now, and I would not buy it at over $1k.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> I think it's going back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love it however I have been after a JR for a time so I may be biased.

If you got it with the 20% then keep it otherwise return if you are not feeling well with it.

PS I would have picked a less busy one like the 1681 

Dino


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

RyanD said:


> I don't understand why Bulova took such a huge step back from the Precisionist chronograph movement. The moon watch isn't nearly as smooth. What a shame.


The 262 movement is the same as the Accutron II, and neither is a smooth Precisionist movement, which ticks at 16 beats per second.

Still the 262 ticks at a rate equal to the Seiko 6r15, 4r36 and 7s26, which seems to be good enough for many WUS owners.

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/bulova-accutron-ii-surveyor-precisionist-movement-watch-review/

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/new-bulova-accutron-ii-uhf-sport-watches/


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dbl post


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

This watch does nothing for me and I'm a Porsche enthusiast with an old 911 tachometer sitting on my bookcase for display. I don't care for the single hand with an approximation of the minutes. A freakin' watch is supposed to tell time, so what's the point of getting "approximate" time? This is a case of style over function. Still Rennline is an excellent company and makes some really good quality stuff. I think I've got parts from them in each of my Porsches. They only run a sale once a year, so if you want a deal on this watch, this is your chance. They have different style bands available. Use key code "1225" in your cart to get 15% off and drop the price to $296.

GuardsRed Design Tach Watch-Rennline, Inc.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> This watch does nothing for me and I'm a Porsche enthusiast with an old 911 tachometer sitting on my bookcase for display. I don't care for the single hand with an approximation of the minutes. A freakin' watch is supposed to tell time, so what's the point of getting "approximate" time? This is a case of style over function. Still Rennline is an excellent company and makes some really good quality stuff. I think I've got parts from them in each of my Porsches. They only run a sale once a year, so if you want a deal on this watch, this is your chance. They have different style bands available. Use key code "1225" in your cart to get 15% off and drop the price to $296.
> 
> GuardsRed Design Tach Watch-Rennline, Inc.
> 
> View attachment 10161658


Cool but stupid design

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> WOW! The alpina alpiner 4 chrono "race for water" LE is marked down to $1099.99 on the watchery. It's $999.99 after coupon TWFLASH100 and 10% befrugal makes it $899.99. That's the lowest I've ever seen this watch. AND it says it comes with the manufacturer warranty as they are apparently an AD for alpina. Price dropped an Amazon as well to $1190 but no official warranty there.


Thank you, grabbed one. The downside is my self-imposed 'no-more-chronos' rule was broken pretty quickly.

Here's my JR cluster-bomb that arrived yesterday. I don't like either of the leather bands / clasps. Love the Aquascope and really digging the green Terrascope. Think I'll put the bracelet on it and find a new strap for the purple.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> This watch does nothing for me and I'm a Porsche enthusiast with an old 911 tachometer sitting on my bookcase for display. I don't care for the single hand with an approximation of the minutes. A freakin' watch is supposed to tell time, so what's the point of getting "approximate" time? This is a case of style over function. Still Rennline is an excellent company and makes some really good quality stuff. I think I've got parts from them in each of my Porsches. They only run a sale once a year, so if you want a deal on this watch, this is your chance. They have different style bands available. Use key code "1225" in your cart to get 15% off and drop the price to $296.
> 
> GuardsRed Design Tach Watch-Rennline, Inc.
> 
> View attachment 10161658


man, I thought Seiko dials were misaligned.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> This watch does nothing for me and I'm a Porsche enthusiast with an old 911 tachometer sitting on my bookcase for display. I don't care for the single hand with an approximation of the minutes. A freakin' watch is supposed to tell time, so what's the point of getting "approximate" time? This is a case of style over function. Still Rennline is an excellent company and makes some really good quality stuff. I think I've got parts from them in each of my Porsches. They only run a sale once a year, so if you want a deal on this watch, this is your chance. They have different style bands available. Use key code "1225" in your cart to get 15% off and drop the price to $296.
> 
> GuardsRed Design Tach Watch-Rennline, Inc.
> 
> View attachment 10161658


Wear that in rotation with two Airman Purists - one with 24 on top and one with 12 on top - and you'll never know what time it is again!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Timex GMT are back - hurry

Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks fabulous! Congrats!! Love all of them. Quick questions: Do the braceletes have half links or micro adjustments? What is the clasp like? Do you know if the Aquascope bracelet will fit the Terrascope?
Thanks,



Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you, grabbed one. The downside is my self-imposed 'no-more-chronos' rule was broken pretty quickly.
> 
> Here's my JR cluster-bomb that arrived yesterday. I don't like either of the leather bands / clasps. Love the Aquascope and really digging the green Terrascope. Think I'll put the bracelet on it and find a new strap for the purple.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Just look at that dial!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the blurred second hand in that shot.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I love the blurred second hand in that shot.


You'd never know that it jumps two times per second!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

GO Sport Evo chrono for $3800. Code DMGLSSAVE

Glashutte Sport Evolution 39-31-46-05-03 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Timex GMT are back - hurry
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10161810


The little Elves out back must be working overtime to produce these at a rate of a few a day to show up periodically like this.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bracelets look identical and likely interchange between Terra & Aqua. Clasp is deployant. No half-links or micro-adjustments.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

I have been meaning to post this for all of those buying Ashford 44mm Jeanrichard watches. Maybe this is an exception because it's the carbon version, but this watch is definitely NOT 44mm. Bezel diameter is a hair under 43mm. Case width is a lot closer to 47mm than 44mm without the crown. Not an issue for me, but I thought I should at least pass this along - although it seems like most of the Ashford deals are gone now anyway.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Tanker G1 said:


> Bracelets look identical and likely interchange between Terra & Aqua. Clasp is deployant. No half-links or micro-adjustments.


I'd be careful, call JR. My Terrascope is 25mm while my Aquascope is 25.6 (ruler eyeballed 3x , not calipered). It makes no sense there'd be a difference.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> Pretty crazy deal....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These can be had for cheaper from the watchgooroo on Ebay by making an offer.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> I have been meaning to post this for all of those buying Ashford 44mm Jeanrichard watches. Maybe this is an exception because it's the carbon version, but this watch is definitely NOT 44mm. Bezel diameter is a hair under 43mm. Case width is a lot closer to 47mm than 44mm without the crown. Not an issue for me, but I thought I should at least pass this along - although it seems like most of the Ashford deals are gone now anyway.
> 
> View attachment 10162026


Yes, JR has determined that bezel width defines the size of the watch. It's a dishonest move on their part because it breaks industry measurement, but understandable. IMO, their watches absolutely wear like 44mm, not 46, because it's the bezel and dial people mainly see. Their sales would take a major hit if it was advertised 46mm. Dishonest, but understandable.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> Looks fabulous! Congrats!! Love all of them. Quick questions: Do the braceletes have half links or micro adjustments? What is the clasp like? Do you know if the Aquascope bracelet will fit the Terrascope?
> Thanks,


As stated above the are no half links or micro adjustment:










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you, grabbed one. The downside is my self-imposed 'no-more-chronos' rule was broken pretty quickly.
> 
> Here's my JR cluster-bomb that arrived yesterday. I don't like either of the leather bands / clasps. Love the Aquascope and really digging the green Terrascope. Think I'll put the bracelet on it and find a new strap for the purple.
> 
> ...


What didn't you like about the leather straps? I just ordered one which will arrive on Monday. Also, did they come with a deployant clasp or a standard buckle? Any pics are much appreciated, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> Yes, JR has determined that bezel width defines the size of the watch. It's a dishonest move on their part because it breaks industry measurement, but understandable. IMO, their watches absolutely wear like 44mm, not 46, because it's the bezel and dial people mainly see. Their sales would take a major hit if it was advertised 46mm. Dishonest, but understandable.


44mm is their midsize anyway, the full size is 300mm (note the "normal" Terra at the bottom):










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Raydius said:


> 44mm is their midsize anyway, the full size is 300mm (note the "normal" Terra at the bottom):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha... nice one! :-d That's the wall clock that comes with Arsenal special edition for only $12,000.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Raydius said:


> What didn't you like about the leather straps? I just ordered one which will arrive on Monday. Also, did they come with a deployant clasp or a standard buckle? Any pics are much appreciated, thanks!


As many of us have likely experienced, the color and finish did not match expectations created from online pics. I expected a dark sand distressed kinda thing and what I got was smooth shiny orange-ish. The darker brown one on the Aeroscope is better but still too shiny and scratches hella easy. Both came with deployant fold-over type clasps. I don't like those either because the curve of the clasp centers itself on the bottom of my 7.75 inch wrist pulling the watch out of position on top my wrist. That said, I find buying aftermarket straps online to match a color / texture in your mind incredibly difficult. Still fun trying though...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> Haha... nice one! :-d That's the wall clock that comes with Arsenal special edition for only $12,000.


Does anyone know of a company that makes clocks like that 300mm JR Arsenal SE. Not JR per se but higher quality than the typical garbage clocks. Mondaine has one but it's actually crappy plastic and not even the good stop movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Seatbelt strap post here

i came across these straps tonight looking for a strap like the one on the bronze Tudor black bay. They are made by a forum member. I read most of the thread showing all his prototypes and it was really cool. This guy has a lot of work in these straps and they look like a really really nice option at $40 as opposed to an omega at $100+. He only has 4 colors right now with brushed or polished hardware. Hope they catch on so we can see more color options.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/nato-strap-made-seatbelt-material-2326026-31.html.

The first link is the thread spanning almost a years time covering his product development.

Here is is the link to his website to order one. 
PhenomeNato Straps


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Paul.. I'm the lucky buddy that grabbed it and can't wait to get it !!



heavyjumbo said:


> My buddy bought it. No worries!


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you, grabbed one. The downside is my self-imposed 'no-more-chronos' rule was broken pretty quickly.
> 
> Here's my JR cluster-bomb that arrived yesterday. I don't like either of the leather bands / clasps. Love the Aquascope and really digging the green Terrascope. Think I'll put the bracelet on it and find a new strap for the purple.
> 
> ...


Wow, great purchase. The green one looks interesting. And the purple one looks better in real than stock pic. Enjoy.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Raydius said:


> What didn't you like about the leather straps? I just ordered one which will arrive on Monday. Also, did they come with a deployant clasp or a standard buckle? Any pics are much appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


My JR strap is a slight brown one, and I got water stains the same day when I received the watch and wore and washed my hand. Maybe its the same problem for all light color leather straps. My all straps are black or dark brown, so I didn't notice. I cannot unseen it now and looking for replacement.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

JR Aeroscope chrono for $899 on Ashford w/ code SDAERO899 (ripped from Slickdeals)...

JeanRichard Aeroscope 60650-21M652-FK6A Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

VCheng said:


> My JR strap is a slight brown one, and I got water stains the same day when I received the watch and wore and washed my hand. Maybe its the same problem for all light color leather straps. My all straps are black or dark brown, so I didn't notice. I cannot unseen it now and looking for replacement.
> 
> JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


Hmm... now I'm getting anxious about my incoming strap. Hopefully because it's black, it will be a bit more resilient to staining. I also didn't bother to ask if it came with a buckle, so it could turn out to be a very expensive and mediocre solution compared to custom. If the material doesn't feel premium I'll probably send it back and suffer the shipping costs. :/

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> JR Aeroscope chrono for $899 on Ashford w/ code SDAERO899 (ripped from Slickdeals)...
> 
> JeanRichard Aeroscope 60650-21M652-FK6A Men's Watch , watches
> View attachment 10163226


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Seatbelt strap post here
> 
> i came across these straps tonight looking for a strap like the one on the bronze Tudor black bay. They are made by a forum member. I read most of the thread showing all his prototypes and it was really cool. This guy has a lot of work in these straps and they look like a really really nice option at $40 as opposed to an omega at $100+. He only has 4 colors right now with brushed or polished hardware. Hope they catch on so we can see more color options.
> 
> ...


I noticed there is a spot for a coupon code. Anyone seen a code that works?


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

maverick13z said:


> Timex GMT are back - hurry
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10161810


What strap are people thinking of using with this? The OEM one looks very cheap.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Hmm... now I'm getting anxious about my incoming strap. Hopefully because it's black, it will be a bit more resilient to staining. I also didn't bother to ask if it came with a buckle, so it could turn out to be a very expensive and mediocre solution compared to custom. If the material doesn't feel premium I'll probably send it back and suffer the shipping costs. :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I think it will be OK, no need to worry. The quality is very good actually, just the color is too light. It is soft and actually matches the brown color of the dial. I just think it doesn't make sense for me to be too cautious every time I wash my hands. At the end of the day, it won't be too difficult to get replacement. 26mm straps will be fine, though the choices are less than 24mm. I heard people actually said 24mm also quite fits. Enjoy the watch, don't let it turns out to be your burden. Cheers.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Not sure how the price stacks up historically on this, but seemed reasonable to me.

Chronograph? Check!
Carbon fibre? Check!
Formula 1 connection? Check!
Cool complication? Check!

Model limited to 2014 pieces.

Certina DS-2 Precidrive 1/100sec Sauber F1 Team Limited Edition - $412 using code PAYPAL20 at checkout.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

CamM77 said:


> Not sure how the price stacks up historically on this, but seemed reasonable to me.
> 
> Chronograph? Check!
> Carbon fibre? Check!
> ...


Quartz 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Darnit. Not fast enough.



maverick13z said:


> Timex GMT are back - hurry
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10161810


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cary5500 said:


> Quartz


True. I prefer autos myself, however I have a growing appreciation for quartz chronos.


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

VCheng said:


> I think it will be OK, no need to worry. The quality is very good actually, just the color is too light. It is soft and actually matches the brown color of the dial. I just think it doesn't make sense for me to be too cautious every time I wash my hands. At the end of the day, it won't be too difficult to get replacement. 26mm straps will be fine, though the choices are less than 24mm. I heard people actually said 24mm also quite fits. Enjoy the watch, don't let it turns out to be your burden. Cheers.
> 
> JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


Treat it with some Pecard Leather Dressing...yes, it will darken a bit...but...it will soften and be a bit more resilient/repellant.

-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If posted already, forgive.

$749 with code "DNTERRA749"

http://www.ashford.com/us/60520-11-101-11A.pid?source=406555555


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

CamM77 said:


> True. I prefer autos myself, however I have a growing appreciation for quartz chronos.


I also prefer automatics. I have one staple pick-up and go quartz though. However, I really like the design of the quartz Certina range. Damn nice.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

linnaen said:


> What strap are people thinking of using with this? The OEM one looks very cheap.


Good question.. too bad it seems to have those silly 21mm lugs. The stock strap could be better than expected.

Timex straps are a crap shoot. I like the color combo.. If anyone has it, fill us in!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> How many beats per second is the precisionist? Maybe it has to do with battery life or accuracy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's like 57.6k or something crazy like that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> Timex GMT are back - hurry
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10161810












Never mind that I have a silly knack for buying lovely watches with light colored dials with light colored hands, watches that give my wrist a lot of exercise so as to catch an angle to read them out in day light--this watch is hard for me to read just from the picture! Eye eye, eye!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> If posted already, forgive.
> 
> $749 with code "DNTERRA749"
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/60520-11-101-11A.pid?source=406555555


Thanks! Ordered one


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Never mind that I have a silly knack for buying lovely watches with light colored dials with light colored hands, watches that give my wrist a lot of exercise so as to catch an angle to read them out in day light--this watch is hard for me to read just from the picture! Eye eye, eye!


Walmart has the bracelet version with black dial for $54, 6 left as of 630am EST. Not the screaming deal that the cream dial, leather strap version is but....

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Timex-Me...6520&wl11=online&wl12=165309624&wl13=&veh=sem

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4274-827D-BCD09A7332BB_zpscxouru1q.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> If posted already, forgive.
> 
> $749 with code "DNTERRA749"
> 
> JeanRichard Terrascope 60520-11-101-11A Men's Watch , watches


Missed this one during their BF/CM sale, so I was very happy to have the chance to pick it up tonight.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## devilsbite (Feb 19, 2015)

IRL deals at my local (Grand Rapids, MI) Nordstrom Rack, a great selection of watches. Lots of Shinola, Filson, Burberry (been impressed with a few Burberries, their design style is p cool in person) and Movado plus other fashion brands. Some of the recent Michael Kors chronos and lots of Fosils.

Not everybody's cup of tea but prices ~ 50% off and it's nice to be able to try on.





















38mm Runwell Coin Edge. Think it's going back for a different model...and perhaps a chrono...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Walmart has the bracelet version with black dial for $54, 6 left as of 630am EST. Not the screaming deal that the cream dial, leather strap version is but....
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Timex-Me...6520&wl11=online&wl12=165309624&wl13=&veh=sem
> 
> ...


The Timex eBay store has this same model at the same price, as well as a bunch of other pretty good deals. Timex actually offers several really good looking watches, and the prices are certainly reasonable.

Wearing a Timex is a lot like wearing Old Spice: it just seems like the American thing to do.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Barry S said:


> Wear that in rotation with two Airman Purists - one with 24 on top and one with 12 on top - and you'll never know what time it is again!


That's why you have another wrist for a digital watch. :-d


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

devilsbite said:


> IRL deals at my local (Grand Rapids, MI) Nordstrom Rack, a great selection of watches. Lots of Shinola, Filson, Burberry (been impressed with a few Burberries, their design style is p cool in person) and Movado plus other fashion brands. Some of the recent Michael Kors chronos and lots of Fosils.
> 
> Not everybody's cup of tea but prices ~ 50% off and it's nice to be able to try on.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm in GR, so I'll have to check it out. Often thought about getting a Shinola since they are a MI company.

Well, might not want to go check it out today. Still snowing (lol)


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

linnaen said:


> What strap are people thinking of using with this? The OEM one looks very cheap.


I'm waiting for my Timex GMT-3 to arrive. If it is the same quality that they use on the Explorer series, I think it is great quality. My explorer band was replaced recently after years of near-daily wear. Replacement was due to the 'keepers' wearing out. Cost was less than 20 bucks if I remember correctly.
Ed


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Strap on the T2P426 is what you would expect with a Timex. Not cheap but not expensive. Keep in mind, you are dealing with 21mm lugs.



linnaen said:


> What strap are people thinking of using with this? The OEM one looks very cheap.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> You'd never know that it jumps two times per second!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ILiveOnWacker. --Curiosity question, if the second hand is blurred how long was that exposure? 15 seconds? Why?

Anyone have the MW on a 7 inch wrist photo? I just think it is too big for me.

Thank you....Ed


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm between 6.5 and 6.75". I love the fit.











eddiege
e;36379986 said:


> ILiveOnWacker. --Curiosity question, if the second hand is blurred how long was that exposure? 15 seconds? Why?
> 
> Anyone have the MW on a 7 inch wrist photo? I just think it is too big for me.
> 
> Thank you....Ed


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you mannal.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Kirk B said:


> This watch does nothing for me and I'm a Porsche enthusiast with an old 911 tachometer sitting on my bookcase for display. I don't care for the single hand with an approximation of the minutes. A freakin' watch is supposed to tell time, so what's the point of getting "approximate" time? This is a case of style over function. Still Rennline is an excellent company and makes some really good quality stuff. I think I've got parts from them in each of my Porsches. They only run a sale once a year, so if you want a deal on this watch, this is your chance. They have different style bands available. Use key code "1225" in your cart to get 15% off and drop the price to $296.
> 
> GuardsRed Design Tach Watch-Rennline, Inc.
> 
> View attachment 10161658


Disagree. I think it's kind of neat that this watch can't resolve more than about 5 minutes of precision.

I personally wouldn't own it, but I totally get the appeal. Someone posted on WUS how they enjoyed a single hand watch like this when they weren't at work, as at work they needed literal down to the second precision (might have been broadcast TV)

Different strokes for different folks, as usual.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ToM has some wild looking Visconti watches. This one has a solid sapphire CASE!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

The Watchery dropped the prices a bit more on some of their Oris watches. Code TWFLASH100 still works for $100 off.

Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US

The Artix GT is down to $1150 before cash back.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is another Glycine quartz for only $79.99.

Glycine 3519-19RP-LB9 Watches,Men's Black Genuine Leather Black Dial Stainless Steel, Vintage Glycine Quartz Watches


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

eddiegee said:


> ILiveOnWacker. --Curiosity question, if the second hand is blurred how long was that exposure? 15 seconds? Why?
> 
> Anyone have the MW on a 7 inch wrist photo? I just think it is too big for me.
> 
> Thank you....Ed


The exposure was 15 seconds. I was using a narrow aperture to get the face to be super sharp, so I needed a slow shutter.

My wrist is 6.75 inches and I was worried about the size of the Watch when I ordered it. Most of my watches are 40mm so I was a bit nervous. I actually like the BMW but it's at the upper end of my boundary for size. Here's a wrist shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Watcheshalfprice on eBay has the Bulova 63B176 for $199. Swiss auto, properly sized at 40mm and very pretty. I think it's been around this price before but worth mentioning again.

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay

[URL="http://


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Here is another Glycine quartz for only $79.99.
> 
> Glycine 3519-19RP-LB9 Watches,Men's Black Genuine Leather Black Dial Stainless Steel, Vintage Glycine Quartz Watches


Be aware though, case size is 35mm. I almost bought it without seeing this but thanks to the awful mobile site of thewatchery, I was spared....


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

RyanD said:


> The Watchery dropped the prices a bit more on some of their Oris watches. Code TWFLASH100 still works for $100 off.
> 
> Luxury Watches, Men's Watches on Sale, Discount Designer Watches, Luxury Brand Watches | TheWatchery | US
> 
> The Artix GT is down to $1150 before cash back.


Son of a .... The Oris I bought Friday night is now $160 cheaper. Anyone have any experience if they will refund the difference for a post order price drop? Otherwise I may have to buy again and just return the more expensive one as that's not an inconsequential amount of money.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Son of a .... The Oris I bought Friday night is now $160 cheaper. Anyone have any experience if they will refund the difference for a post order price drop? Otherwise I may have to buy again and just return the more expensive one as that's not an inconsequential amount of money.


They will do price adjustment unless you are using a different coupon code.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Groupon has a couple of Oris BC4, the chronograph seems to be a decent deal for $1249, not sure about the tumor pilot.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E

on Amazon for $171

https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ70...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00074KYC8

I've had my eye on this one for a while. This is the lowest price ever, according to the Camelizer.

I'd swipe this one up had I not already just acquired a BN0150 diver...!

Eric


----------



## Se7enDSe7en (Dec 19, 2011)

Invicta 8926OB on Amazon right now for $41.58.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

ehansen said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E
> 
> on Amazon for $171
> 
> ...


The black Nighthawk on mesh can be found at TJ Maxx for $139.99


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Watcheshalfprice on eBay has the Bulova 63B176 for $199. Swiss auto, properly sized at 40mm and very pretty. I think it's been around this price before but worth mentioning again.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay
> 
> [URL="http://


Here's mine. I bought it from them @ $250 about a month ago.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Se7enDSe7en said:


> Invicta 8926OB on Amazon right now for $41.58.


Way cool... No coupons / codes either.
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Invicta+8926OB


----------



## Se7enDSe7en (Dec 19, 2011)

eddiegee said:


> Way cool... No coupons / codes either.
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Invicta+8926OB


I already have one from a few years back with a NH25a movement, but at this price with a NH35A, I just had to pull the trigger...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not that it helps but AMZN Prime had this at $139 in July.



ehansen said:


> Citizen Nighthawk BJ7000-52E
> 
> on Amazon for $171
> 
> ...


----------



## pl39g (Nov 18, 2011)

Se7enDSe7en said:


> Invicta 8926OB on Amazon right now for $41.58.


Just picked one up. Didn't need it but the best price I have ever seen on an 8926OB


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Here's mine. I bought it from them @ $250 about a month ago.


Thank you for the pics. That stock photo does a terrible job of representing the watch compared to your pics. Lume strips are white not black and the seconds hand actually is long enough to reach the markers. The stock photo also seems to exaggerate the space between the indices and the edge of the dial. Strange.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Se7enDSe7en said:


> Invicta 8926OB on Amazon right now for $41.58.


At that price you can pass them out like candy at Christmas...even to people you don't like, like family.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Can anybody tell me how much the fees are for GSP when you'll make a seller an offer? I can see the fees for the 'buy it now' price but not the costs when I make an offer.


----------



## Doboji (Dec 21, 2011)

Any coupon codes floating around for gnomons?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Se7enDSe7en said:


> Invicta 8926OB on Amazon right now for $41.58.


Thanks for the heads up. I picked one up to try. Might do a few mods with the spare parts I have lying around.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Doboji said:


> Any coupon codes floating around for gnomons?


I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> Quartz


Not just any quartz, it is HAQ as in Certified High Accuracy Quartz, it has an ETA movement










Certina DS-2 Precidrive HAQ chrono



















Certina DS-2 Limited Edition Watch With High-End PreciDrive Movement | aBlogtoWatch




























ETA 251.264 Quartz movement










Quartz chronograph movement ETA Thermoline Chronograph 251.264 BD PreciDrive. 5 stepper motors; hour hand can be quick adjusted. Hacking seconds. Provided chronograph is not running, battery life is some 72 months. Thermo adjusted.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Might be worth checking out your local Wal-Mart.










I snagged a Timex T5h581 Ironman for $8. That's right, $8. They had some Casio STLS110's for $20 and the slightly smaller version STLS100 for $10. Those are both Solar by the way. Even the Casio Calculator watches for $5. I don't expect it to last, but for $8, I'll get my money's worth. I will most likely give it to my 10 year old son who lost my AE1200 the other month.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the Invicta! Just grabbed my limit of 3. Never, ever seen them cheaper. Heck, many places sell the NH35A movement alone for more!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Se7enDSe7en said:


> Invicta 8926OB on Amazon right now for $41.58.


That's nearly $15 cheaper than last years best price when I bought it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Way cool... No coupons / codes either.
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Invicta+8926OB


I actually bought one. I have never handled an Invicta and thought for that price why not. Interested to see what the fuss is all about. Like it's been said the movement is worth that. If I hate it that bad I will just flip it


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Tom said:


> Can anybody tell me how much the fees are for GSP when you'll make a seller an offer? I can see the fees for the 'buy it now' price but not the costs when I make an offer.


If you're talking about eBay seller fees, they're likely charged 10% of the purchase price by eBay as a "final value fee". If they're a "Power Seller" they may pay 8%.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Grabbed one for $40.00 can't beat it good gift and by the way they are now back to $80.00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

I am pretty certain "GSP" means Global Shipping Program. Most international sellers use GSP which consolidates international sales for the seller. The seller ships to a central Ebay US location, then Ebay handles the rest. Although very easy and convenient for sellers, the fees are very often beyond exorbitant. Sometimes a $10 item will have $20++ in GSP handling/shipping/import duties added on. As an international buyer you need to be cognizant of these added fees. On high $$ items they will often add duties that bear no relation to reality. This has been my experience, YMMV.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Tokeiski said:


> I am pretty certain "GSP" means Global Shipping Program. Most international sellers use GSP which consolidates international sales for the seller. The seller ships to a central Ebay US location, then Ebay handles the rest. Although very easy and convenient for sellers, the fees are very often beyond exorbitant. Sometimes a $10 item will have $20++ in GSP handling/shipping/import duties added on. As an international buyer you need to be cognizant of these added fees. On high $$ items they will often add duties that bear no relation to reality. This has been my experience, YMMV.


Thanks! Read some horror stories online. Thing is that they give an estimate. I lowered the buy it now price with an offer. They can't give me a new estimate. Anybody got any information with Watchgooroo in combination with shipping to Europe


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Not sure if it's been posted yet (Edit: Just saw this was posted a few pages back by user ehansen), but Amazon has the Citizen Nighthawk at $171.74, the cheapest it's ever been on Amazon according to Camelx3.

I've wanted this one for a while but unfortunately I've already exhausted my watch budget for the season before today. The listing says it comes with a Citizen 5yr warranty.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00074KYC8/ref=crt_ewc_title_gw_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tried out my $48 Suunto today while taking a walk, i could not be happier with an impulse buy. i am not really the athlete type i guess, but this will be handy whenever i go out on a hike. it is very cool that it can map out your whole walk, and get good information about distance and elevation changes. could be very handy when going to new places. 







i thought about just setting up the heart rate monitor and then reading read this deals thread to see if my pulse quickens when i see a good deal... it may have been interesting during the few days from black Friday to cyber Monday but i don't think that is what they had in mind when they made this watch.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

tylehman said:


> tried out my $48 Suunto today while taking a walk, i could not be happier with an impulse buy. i am not really the athlete type
> i guess, but this will be handy whenever i go out on a hike. it is very cool that it can map out your whole walk, and get good information about distance and elevation changes. could be very handy when going to new places.
> View attachment 10172226
> 
> i thought about just setting up the heart rate monitor and then reading read this deals thread to see if my pulse quickens when i see a good deal... it may have been interesting during the few days from black Friday to cyber Monday but i don't think that is what they had in mind when they made this watch.


Do you happen to remember how long it took to charge?


----------



## Delll (Nov 15, 2016)

Tom said:


> Thanks! Read some horror stories online. Thing is that they give an estimate. I lowered the buy it now price with an offer. They can't give me a new estimate. Anybody got any information with Watchgooroo in combination with shipping to Europe


GSP fees are a bit mysterious because sometimes it appears to be even lower than VAT*(price+shipping). It's still mostly based on VAT which is based on the total price you pay. If you offer 75% of the BIN price, GSP fees will probably decrease by 15-20% (assuming it's a $200+ item). The "estimate" really should be the price you'll pay (if you BIN or bid), so try to take 15% off that.

I agree it's not a great system (I'd love it if a valuable item managed to sneak through customs, but alas that will probably never happen for orders from the US). I also have a return in progress and I have no idea if I will get the GSP fees back. I didn't even try to reclaim the VAT myself because there was no customs documentation included in the package. PayPal promised that I would get a refund, but we'll see.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Se7enDSe7en said:


> Invicta 8926OB on Amazon right now for $41.58.


Got one as a stocking stuffer. Also, curious to see how bad/good they are.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Strmwatch said:


> Do you happen to remember how long it took to charge?


A few hours I guess, but it had about 20% when I got it. If you are not using GPS it lasts a long time.
The second time I topped it of I had it connected to the computer, and left it over night.

sent with much dificulty with Tapatalk on my phone


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Techme said:


> Got one as a stocking stuffer. Also, curious to see how bad/good they are.


I got my brother-in-law (not particularly a watch guy) the blue-dial quartz diver for about this same price a couple of Christmases ago. He LOVES it, and I've got to say, it looks good on his wrist.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

You guys snapped up those 8926es, geez! Got the one warehouse deal at 38, says box damaged(don't care) and scratched (maybe care but prob not since I'll mod it) 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Cary5500 said:


> Quartz
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can we stop with this "if it's not a Swiss mechanical it blows donkey balls" mentality?

Earlier in this thread I called out somebody who said something along the lines of "those are all good deals but none of them are Swiss".

These backhanded, shortsighted statements pollute this hobby and come across as ignorant and snobby.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

eddiegee said:


> Way cool... No coupons / codes either.
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...1-1&nodeID=7141123011&keywords=Invicta+8926OB


I love the size guide. It has lugs up to 32mm and case height/thickness up to 24mm.










Edit: it jumped up to $80.


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Pro Diver's sold out but the 9094 Blue dial version is still on sale for $49. Not as good a deal as the black dial but still an all time low on Camelx3.
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Collection-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B0009P66Z4/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> Can we stop with this "if it's not a Swiss mechanical it blows donkey balls" mentality?
> 
> Earlier in this thread I called out somebody who said something along the lines of "those are all good deals but none of them are Swiss".
> 
> These backhanded, shortsighted statements pollute this hobby and come across as ignorant and snobby.


All horological opinions belong somewhere here at WUS, but this is the sales forum.

Quartz, China, you name it. Good deal? It belongs here.


----------



## ABS1 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Invicta 8926OB on Amazon*

Invicta 8926OB. Ordered one a few hours ago while I was out and about. I saw it on Amazon, double, triple, quadruple checked to verify price/specs and decided it was too good a deal to pass up. Nothing to lose.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> brandon\ said:
> 
> 
> > Can we stop with this "if it's not a Swiss mechanical it blows donkey balls" mentality?
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Daytona homage $43










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dart1214 said:


> Daytona homage $43


Yikes, I paid double that for my 14381 Speedway


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Anyone know if Magrette does any holiday sales or know some codes?


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Lightning deal on the Timex Weekend Chrono.
I can't put links in my post yet, but here's an image.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

tylehman said:


> tried out my $48 Suunto today while taking a walk, i could not be happier with an impulse buy. i am not really the athlete type i guess, but this will be handy whenever i go out on a hike. it is very cool that it can map out your whole walk, and get good information about distance and elevation changes. could be very handy when going to new places.
> View attachment 10172226
> 
> i thought about just setting up the heart rate monitor and then reading read this deals thread to see if my pulse quickens when i see a good deal... it may have been interesting during the few days from black Friday to cyber Monday but i don't think that is what they had in mind when they made this watch.


I got one for $48 and was thinking of selling it but I might keep it after reading this. I haven't even turned it on yet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

uktom84 said:


> I got one for $48 and was thinking of selling it but I might keep it after reading this. I haven't even turned it on yet.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Try it on for jogging/running first..I like the ability to know my heart rate when running..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Try it on for jogging/running first..I like the ability to know my heart rate when running..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you guys pick these up for $48?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> Where did you guys pick these up for $48?


areatrend


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> Where did you guys pick these up for $48?


they lasted 10 minutes after the deal was posted here.


----------



## tuannaff (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Invicta 8926OB on Amazon*



ABS1 said:


> Invicta 8926OB. Ordered one a few hours ago while I was out and about. I saw it on Amazon, double, triple, quadruple checked to verify price/specs and decided it was too good a deal to pass up. Nothing to lose.











good deal. I missed the discount


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Ashford's having a Raymond Weil sale. SS Freelancer Chrono on bracelet for $999, which is is the lowest I've seen for these models.

Raymond Weil Freelancer 7730-ST-20041


----------



## thatsanicewatchdude (Nov 10, 2016)

*Re: Invicta 8926OB on Amazon*



tuannaff said:


> View attachment 10173994
> 
> 
> good deal. I missed the discount


Agh same, had my eye on this waiting for a deal and the only day I didn't check the thread... doh!


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

*Eterna on Jomashop*

Not certain if this is great or not, but at 89% off of list ($4,100) I cannot imagine it has ever been cheaper:

Jomashop: Eterna 1948 Legacy Automatic $449 as a daily special. Sellita calibre SW 300-1 automatic movement with a 42-hour power reserve.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: Eterna on Jomashop*



Tokeiski said:


> Not certain if this is great or not, but at 89% off of list ($4,100) I cannot imagine it has ever been cheaper:
> 
> Jomashop: Eterna 1948 Legacy Automatic $449 as a daily special. Sellita calibre SW 300-1 automatic movement with a 42-hour power reserve.


Im not certain either but it's a great looking watch for $450.

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4537-9B7B-882F100DA681_zpsuch15ftk.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was emailed a Kohls mystery code, and it's good for 30% off. If somebody can use it today, PM me.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Trident GMT arrived,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was emailed a Kohls mystery code, and it's good for 30% off. If somebody can use it today, PM me.


I was as well. If someone wants it, let me know.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Citizen type b flieger for $87 at Amazon right now..

Citizen Eco-Drive Men's AW1361-10H 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KCF7JL6/ref=cm_sw_r_taa_ZIRtybRN95P54


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Invicta 8926OB on Amazon*



tuannaff said:


> View attachment 10173994
> 
> 
> good deal. I missed the discount


Indeed, that was a fantastic deal, and I wouldn't mind getting one at that price as a beater. Unfortunately, I literally slept through it as I'm in Munich at the moment.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> Here's mine. I bought it from them @ $250 about a month ago.


Good looking watch ! Very explorer like

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

I just got a mystery coupon as well. Anyone know if there is a website to go to to generate codes like there was on 12/2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Eterna 1948 grey or black dial available for $499 with coupon BF-ET200 at Jomashop http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-2951-41-56-1700.html
[url]http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-2951-41-40-1700.html

[/URL]


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I love the size guide. It has lugs up to 32mm and case height/thickness up to 24mm.


Now, if only they had a wrist image to put those sizes into perspective. Maybe even pick somebody with famously small hands?........

<ducking for cover>


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

JR Terrascope GMT that I got for $522 after all discounts finally arrived. The RubberCroc strap is nicely done, but I wish the deployant buckle was more offset to one side similar to how Omega does their PO rubber straps. Overall the finishing on the case is also very good, but I was surprised to see that it didn't have a screw-down crown. Anyways, I feel the watch is definitely worth the $522 I paid, but I definitely wouldn't pay over $1000 for it.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

This came through from Island watches this morning, not sure if it's a good deal or not, but always been a nice watch


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I got my custom order from AM-DIVER.com and they did a wonderful job of jacking up the watch. The dial is wrong and there are other issues with the watch (including the winding mechanism). A return label and refund has been requested.


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Anybody have any good coupon codes for World of Watches? I have WELCOMETOWOW which is 10% off. Just making sure there isn't anything better out there.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford's eBay site has the black-dial Edox Les Vauberts automatic for far less than their website, $279. That price is well below anybody else, and a good price for a watch with sapphire crystal and ETA2824 or Sellita SW-200 movement.

Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 80081-3-NIN | eBay


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford's eBay site has the black-dial Edox Les Vauberts automatic for far less than their website, $279. That price is well below anybody else, and a good price for a watch with sapphire crystal and ETA2824 or Sellita SW-200 movement.
> 
> Edox Les Vauberts Automatic Men&apos;s Automatic Watch 80081-3-NIN | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10179186


It's $250 on Ashford's site with code SDLESVB250. If you haven't used the Amex promo yet, that makes it $200.


----------



## Se7enDSe7en (Dec 19, 2011)

Stumbled across these for $43.... Is this a good deal? Legend Watches,Legend Watches for Men,Legend Watches for Women


----------



## vitekodessa (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you for posting this 249 usd bulova from amazon. Mine finally arrived. I removed bracelet and attached to jack foster strap. To do this i had to bend pinsm because it is impossible to put anything on that pins which are extremely close to the case!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Daddy's pretty happy at what he had waiting for him upon returning home from vacation! What he's not happy about, though, is that my Maratac from Massdrop that was reported as delivered (and supposedly left in front of my condo door) was NOT here. Need to question the neighbors, but unfortunately I think I'll need to be getting law enforcement involved. As for these two pieces...wow! The SAS I had high expectations for, and boy did it deliver! The surprise was the Deep Blue, with everything about it being just spot on. And as you can see, it wears pretty well on my 7.5" wrist. I feel it's quite the steal for the $290, delivered, that I paid. I believe these are still available at this price with the CYBER discount code.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A German seller, watches.ag, is trying to sell the blue-dial Edox Hydro-Sub automatic I picked up on the great Ashford discount last year for $1,390. I guess I should feel pretty good about getting it for $1,000 less, eh?

EDOX Hydro-Sub Date Automatic 80301 3NCA BUIN | eBay


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A German seller, watches.ag, is trying to sell the blue-dial Edox Hydro-Sub automatic I picked up on the great Ashford discount last year for $1,390. I guess I should feel pretty good about getting it for $1,000 less, eh?
> 
> EDOX Hydro-Sub Date Automatic 80301 3NCA BUIN | eBay


Yep, I got the black and orange one earlier this year for $369 thanks to this thread!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> JR Terrascope GMT that I got for $522 after all discounts finally arrived. The RubberCroc strap is nicely done, but I wish the deployant buckle was more offset to one side similar to how Omega does their PO rubber straps. Overall the finishing on the case is also very good, but I was surprised to see that it didn't have a screw-down crown. Anyways, I feel the watch is definitely worth the $522 I paid, but I definitely wouldn't pay over $1000 for it.
> 
> View attachment 10178634
> 
> ...


Good watches can use technology to do way more than Chinese micros with screw down crowns. They just aren't needed for a few hundred meters on a quality watch.

Notice how stiff the crown turns are. That's a good thing.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Still a bit on the fence for this one. Not a big fan of the hour hand and the Global Shipping programme. Got a good price from Watchgooroo though


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Back from 3 weeks on vacation (missed Black Friday, thankfully). Used the $250 Eterna Airforce for most of it and it's been very reliable. Great power reserve and accuracy. 

This watch has far exceeded my expectations.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Well I got the $80 Glycine Combat in today. It's flat, I mean FLAT!!! Its also very light. It's really unique but I actually really like it. Great looking dial, nice fit and finish. The strap is uber hard so that came off and a Panatime Nato went on. I think it looks great like this. Anyone on the fence should get one. It's really a nice watch for the $$$









And presto chango.....


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Some decent Tissot's on Amazon..

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_...928011&ie=UTF8&qid=1481579268&rnid=2528832011


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Mens Diver 300 Swiss Automatic Watch 212.30.41.20.03.001 - Inventory Adjusters

5 stores listing this model. Link above lists new unit for $2,647 - only couple hundred $$$ above used market. Jet.com $430 higher than this link.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's not as stupendous as yesterday's Invicta diver deal, but Amazon has the blue dial Pro Diver automatic, model 9094, for $63.18, and that appears to beat all others by at least 10 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Coll..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=HTQTC1YDC02FA89QDMZ4


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Pretty nice Seiko Chronograph for $55 from Inventory Adjustors

Seiko Mens Silver Dial Stainless Steel Analog Chronograph Quartz Watch SKS531 - Inventory Adjusters

[URL="http://


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

skyleth said:


> Mondaine Black Dial Night Vision (Tritium) 40mm watch is $99 at Jomashop. I don't think I've seen a tritium watch this cheap before, although reviews that I could find seem to say it's a bit on the weak side.
> 
> View attachment 10151370


I keep going back to this webpage and then closing the window...and then going back. Over and over.

Does anyone have any experience with this watch?


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow... this looks like a pretty solid deal. $275 for a titanium automatic Certina. Use coupon code "AFFCERTDS275"

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/a...s+LLC&LinkName=Ashford+Catalog&PubCID=1122587


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

230OCU said:


> This came through from Island watches this morning, not sure if it's a good deal or not, but always been a nice watch


That is a good deal. I paid $300usd for mine not long ago.

Bonus photos, product photos really don't do it justice.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

stress8all said:


> That is a good deal. I paid $300usd for mine not long ago.
> 
> Bonus photos, product photos really don't do it justice.
> 
> ...


I'm holding out for the 38mm version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I keep going back to this webpage and then closing the window...and then going back. Over and over.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this watch?


I don't have any direct experience with the watch except the same one you've been having with the pics on the webpage. I did a cursory Google search and could find very little info about it. I finally succumbed and just ordered it. The design is iconic, and the price is definitely right for what you're getting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'm holding out for the 38mm version
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No need to hold out. You can order those at similar price anytime from hked ([email protected] ) or thomas ([email protected]). Just email for photos and prices.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice-looking automatic field watches from Orient at a good price via Rakuten Global. I think these are JDM models

$56.82.

Green dial:
AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT automatic mens watch ser2d004f0-Japan green metal belt

Blue dial:
AAA net shop | Rakuten Global Market: Orient ORIENT automatic mens watch SER2D006D0-Japan blue represent


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

taike said:


> No need to hold out. You can order those at similar price anytime from hked ([email protected] ) or thomas ([email protected]). Just email for photos and prices.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Try GREEN20


aintitthelife98 said:


> Anybody have any good coupon codes for World of Watches? I have WELCOMETOWOW which is 10% off. Just making sure there isn't anything better out there.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I brought these up about a month ago, but it bears repeating because I think the deal's gotten better.

Orient M-Force automatic divers, eight different models for under $200, including two for just $156. They seem to sell for $100-$200 more than that elsewhere.

BRIGHT | Rakuten Global Market: M-Force - Lowest price

Here's one of the $156 ones, also available in blue:


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Pretty nice Seiko Chronograph for $55 from Inventory Adjustors
> 
> Seiko Mens Silver Dial Stainless Steel Analog Chronograph Quartz Watch SKS531 - Inventory Adjusters
> 
> [URL="http://


Thanks! Great gift for the Brother in law.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I brought these up about a month ago, but it bears repeating because I think the deal's gotten better.
> 
> Orient M-Force automatic divers, eight different models for under $200, including two for just $156. They seem to sell for $100-$200 more than that elsewhere.
> 
> ...


That's a great deal. I paid more than double that for my M-force and i thought that was a good deal. Very happy with it


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

If anybody has ToM credit they need to use, they have some great looking leather jackets on sale for around $150. Made in the UK with 100% cotton lining.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Just to report back, CYBER SHIPPING on deepbluewatches is indeed usps. Took 5 days from NY to Los Angeles.

This thing is huuuuuge! I might flip it if I get too many weird looks.





















househalfman said:


> Interesting. I too did the cyber shipping, I'll report back once I get mine. Paid $10 for mine though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Just to report back, CYBER SHIPPING on deepbluewatches is indeed usps. Took 5 days from NY to Los Angeles.
> 
> This thing is huuuuuge! I might flip it if I get too many weird looks.


Looks good! Handsome watch and the tritium tubes are great at night.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

The kohls 20%-40% off mystery offer is back at the moment.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice-looking automatic field watches from Orient at a good price via Rakuten Global. I think these are JDM models..
> 
> View attachment 10181858


I'm grateful to Orient for putting "Water Resist" in cursive on so many dials. Goodness knows how many Orients I'd own otherwise.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

househalfman said:


> Just to report back, CYBER SHIPPING on deepbluewatches is indeed usps. Took 5 days from NY to Los Angeles.
> 
> This thing is huuuuuge! I might flip it if I get too many weird looks.
> 
> ...


Is the discount code still active? And. um... what is the code?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> Is the discount code still active? And. um... what is the code?


Yes, cyber

Last year he ran sale pricing up to Christmas and started using fedex for the cyber shipping option to get things delivered on time.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

taike said:


> Yes, cyber


Thanks.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

boze said:


> I'm grateful to Orient for putting "Water Resist" in cursive on so many dials. Goodness knows how many Orients I'd own otherwise.


Haha, I was thinking the same thing. They really need to get rid of that Water Resist text. It really cheapens the look of the watch.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> The kohls 20%-40% off mystery offer is back at the moment.


Speaking of Kohls, what have people's shopping experiences been? I ordered a moon watch last time they had the mystery offer on the 2nd or 3rd and I'm still waiting. I got shipping confirmation next day and the date keeps slipping. Now it say 14th for delivery. I'm a very impatient person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> The kohls 20%-40% off mystery offer is back at the moment.


Do they email the offer?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

achernob said:


> Speaking of Kohls, what have people's shopping experiences been? I ordered a moon watch last time they had the mystery offer on the 2nd or 3rd and I'm still waiting. I got shipping confirmation next day and the date keeps slipping. Now it say 14th for delivery. I'm a very impatient person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the same day and had it a week later. Love the watch.

It shipped from Houston and I'm in Chicago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I ordered the same day and had it a week later. Love the watch.
> 
> It shipped from Houston and I'm in Chicago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wth! I'm in Chicago too. Why is mine taking twice as long and counting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Just to report back, CYBER SHIPPING on deepbluewatches is indeed usps. Took 5 days from NY to Los Angeles.
> 
> This thing is huuuuuge! I might flip it if I get too many weird looks.


Hmmm, I used Cyber Shipping and it came USPS 2day priority mail
Great watch, perfect size - the red face is awesome and love the tritium tubes


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> JR Terrascope GMT that I got for $522 after all discounts finally arrived. The RubberCroc strap is nicely done, but I wish the deployant buckle was more offset to one side similar to how Omega does their PO rubber straps. Overall the finishing on the case is also very good, but I was surprised to see that it didn't have a screw-down crown. Anyways, I feel the watch is definitely worth the $522 I paid, but I definitely wouldn't pay over $1000 for it.
> 
> View attachment 10178634
> 
> ...


If totally pay you $523 for it right now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

achernob said:


> Speaking of Kohls, what have people's shopping experiences been? I ordered a moon watch last time they had the mystery offer on the 2nd or 3rd and I'm still waiting. I got shipping confirmation next day and the date keeps slipping. Now it say 14th for delivery. I'm a very impatient person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They used smartpost for my order, fedex picks up, usps delivers.... A more inefficient system there isn't, but.... it was free. Mine was scheduled for today, now rescheduled for Tuesday. 10 days Texas to Ohio.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ys-back-record-amount-of-unsold-watches-chart

Switzerland Buys Back Record Amount of Unsold Watches
by Thomas Mulier
December 12, 2016, 2:22 AM CST

As the rich purchase fewer Swiss watches, producers have been buying back unsold inventory from retailers, and that's showing up in export data. Almost 1.3 billion francs ($1.3 billion) worth of timepieces were sent back to the country in the first 10 months of the year as the industry slump deepens. That's more than three times as much as the 398 million francs reimported in 2002, according to customs data.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

You know what, you may be right. I ordered Sunday so I assumed they shipped Monday. But I MAY have seen a 2day shipping packaging, I was too excited I didn't bother to verify. Regardless it came on Friday but missed the delivery so I had to wait until today to pick it up (imagine me all weekend!!!).

As for the watch, as a guy with a 6.75 inch wrist, I'm trying to convince myself that it's not too big. Otherwise I love it.

Someone asked until when DB is running the 40% discount, I might have seen Stan say in one of the threads here that it's only up to today. Better hurry!



maverick13z said:


> Hmmm, I used Cyber Shipping and it came USPS 2day priority mail
> Great watch, perfect size - the red face is awesome and love the tritium tubes
> 
> View attachment 10183634


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> Do they email the offer?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

$27 Quartz diver: Deep Blue Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel 44mm | World of Watches

$35 Auto diver: Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches

Use code WOW30


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

mk.ultra said:


> $27 Quartz diver: Deep Blue Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel 44mm | World of Watches
> 
> $35 Auto diver: Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> Use code WOW30


I was like wow a deep blue auto for 35?!?.. then i clicked the link "Legend Deep Blue automatic" *sad face* though this is still a pretty good deal


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm still not sure about the Jr but it seems like most models have the brushed bezel and any contact with anything will destroy it. Any one got the Hamilton auto diver chrono or deals with the Alpina extreme diver chrono?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

stage12m said:


> I was like wow a deep blue auto for 35?!?.. then i clicked the link "Legend Deep Blue automatic" *sad face* though this is still a pretty good deal


Samehere!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

achernob said:


> Speaking of Kohls, what have people's shopping experiences been? I ordered a moon watch last time they had the mystery offer on the 2nd or 3rd and I'm still waiting. I got shipping confirmation next day and the date keeps slipping. Now it say 14th for delivery. I'm a very impatient person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kohls shipping is really slow. They ship FedEx ground. I have been waiting over a week and my delivery date slipped from the 7th originally to the 13th now. I bought another watch in that period so may not even keep the moonwatch now lol.


----------



## Auspaul (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow what a bargain


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Not a deal for everyone but worth a look if on the look out for a Tuna SBBN033 visiting Tokyo, BIC Camera are doing it for 82250 yen online and will honour the price instore which is far and away the best price new there, I also picked up the Seiko Ripley watch at Shinjuku BiQLo for 32000yen last week and looked like they had another to replace it.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Kohls shipping is really slow. They ship FedEx ground. I have been waiting over a week and my delivery date slipped from the 7th originally to the 13th now. I bought another watch in that period so may not even keep the moonwatch now lol.


Mine originally showed a delivery of 12/8 or 12/9 (ordered on 12/2). Then FedEx picked it up and changed it to 12/12. Then it got updated to 12/10, but was delivered on 12/9 via usps. Gotta love FedEx smart post.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

www.cobrawatches.com is making the new Crossfire model at 399$ instead of the usual 599$.
I have several watches from them and i must say, for the price/specs ration, thes put many microbrands and macrobrands to shame !
Looks like i'm getting a white dial as Christmas/New year present !


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Trident GMT arrived,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a beauty. Very nice.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeboller (Nov 28, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Just to report back, CYBER SHIPPING on deepbluewatches is indeed usps. Took 5 days from NY to Los Angeles.
> 
> This thing is huuuuuge! I might flip it if I get too many weird looks.
> 
> ...


Jeez... can hold a pizza in there!! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

boze said:


> I'm grateful to Orient for putting "Water Resist" in cursive on so many dials. Goodness knows how many Orients I'd own otherwise.


I'm not a big fan of the "water resist" logo either, but one of my favorite watches is still my orient flight, and one of the things I love about it is that it has "water resist", while most traditional fliegers require you to maintain a minimum altitude of at least 100m from any water.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine took 5 business days and two weekends to hit Chicago.



achernob said:


> Speaking of Kohls, what have people's shopping experiences been? I ordered a moon watch last time they had the mystery offer on the 2nd or 3rd and I'm still waiting. I got shipping confirmation next day and the date keeps slipping. Now it say 14th for delivery. I'm a very impatient person.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

househalfman said:


> Just to report back, CYBER SHIPPING on deepbluewatches is indeed usps. Took 5 days from NY to Los Angeles.
> 
> This thing is huuuuuge! I might flip it if I get too many weird looks.
> 
> ...


That's a really good looking color combination.45mm width and 52mm lug to lug is a big watch. I have a 7.25 wrist and i hesitate to wear that size as well. If you flip it give me a PM.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Kohls shipping is really slow. They ship FedEx ground. I have been waiting over a week and my delivery date slipped from the 7th originally to the 13th now. I bought another watch in that period so may not even keep the moonwatch now lol.


Same. I bought a Deep Blue and a Seiko from another member here while awaiting the 2+ weeks for the moon watch. I better be realllllly impressed when it eventually shows up, or it's going back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Germanox said:


> www.cobrawatches.com is making the new Crossfire model at 399$ instead of the usual 599$.
> I have several watches from them and i must say, for the price/specs ration, thes put many microbrands and macrobrands to shame !
> Looks like i'm getting a white dial as Christmas/New year present !


Needs more jpeg.





































https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/740487351/cobra-de-calibre-crossfire-500m-mechanical-watches


----------



## kl884347 (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe too pedestrian for some, but a decent deal on a Luminox Space GMT SXC with blue dial

Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Auspaul said:


> Wow what a bargain


......? C'mon mate, the suspense is killing me! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

I really like that watch, but from the pictures I've seen online it looks like the lume is disappointing. If anyone knows otherwise I'd be happy to hear about it and reconsider.



kl884347 said:


> Maybe too pedestrian for some, but a decent deal on a Luminox Space GMT SXC with blue dial
> 
> Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial | World of Watches


----------



## El Primitivo (May 1, 2016)

victo66 said:


> I really like that watch, but from the pictures I've seen online it looks like the lume is disappointing. If anyone knows otherwise I'd be happy to hear about it and reconsider.


I have the white bezel/ black dial version and while I agree that the lume is not bright, it is consistent. There are no light conditions in which you cannot read the watch. And it doesn't fade in the dark like traditional lumes.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

kl884347 said:


> Maybe too pedestrian for some, but a decent deal on a Luminox Space GMT SXC with blue dial
> 
> Men's SXC Space GMT Black Silicone Blue Dial | World of Watches


FYI, I believe they were selling that watch for $100 a few weeks ago. Amazon briefly had a special that brought it down to $70.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Grovana Swiss quartz moonphase for $119.

Grovana Moonphase Men's Watch Model: 1025.1537


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm still not sure about the Jr but it seems like most models have the brushed bezel and any contact with anything will destroy it. Any one got the Hamilton auto diver chrono or deals with the Alpina extreme diver chrono?


Have been daily wearing mine for going on 3 weeks. The brushing is actually very deep and it's not very scratch prone, unlike my Seikos where the brushing is faint and if you accidentally look at the Cape Cod while touching it it becomes smooth.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well I'm done for the holiday season (or else my wife will kill me). Just picked up the Alpina LE Alpiner 4 Chrono from World of Watches. I'd been looking at it since the price dropped on it late last week and decided to pull the trigger today. Came to $989 with 10% off coupon. After BeFrugal cash back it will be $888. Since Black Friday that makes 2 Alpinas and 1 Oris for me.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

TJMaxx in Hoffman Estates 59/90 got in a few more Citizen's. They had two BJ7009-58E Nighthawks for $139.99 + Tax (10%). I grabbed one so if you're in the hood, you may be able to score one for $153.99.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Well I'm done for the holiday season (or else my wife will kill me). Just picked up the Alpina LE Alpiner 4 Chrono from World of Watches. I'd been looking at it since the price dropped on it late last week and decided to pull the trigger today. Came to $989 with 10% off coupon. After BeFrugal cash back it will be $888. Since Black Friday that makes 2 Alpinas and 1 Oris for me.
> 
> View attachment 10189082


It's awesome value. I got mine last year for 1k plus tax and expensive shipping to EU but it still is a killer deal for 1250$


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Overstock has the Luminox P38 Lightning Quartz for $349

It is quartz but has a very cool look and even though it is 44mm look how the lugs curve down! This price seems to beat everyone else by $100 from what I can tell.


----------



## SuperFros (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally was able to catch up a Timex 3GMT on a brown leather, but 1 is still left at the famous Timex e-bay store. Hurry up!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> It's awesome value. I got mine last year for 1k plus tax and expensive shipping to EU but it still is a killer deal for 1250$


That leather strap is killer and a definite improvement over the stock option. Do you have any details on it? I have a new Certina Chrono and am considering a strap change. Thanks.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

I see that Timex 3 time zone watch continually mentioned. I like the bracelet version. Has that been any cheaper than $54 that it currently is at the ebay store? Or is it only the leather strap version that keeps dropping?


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

jcombs1 said:


> That leather strap is killer and a definite improvement over the stock option. Do you have any details on it? I have a new Certina Chrono and am considering a strap change. Thanks.


Thanks! The second one you mean? Both are aftermarket perforated straps. The blue one is handmade by a Brazilian strapmaker. If you want to have his emailaddress and details shoot me a PM


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Citizen Automatic Grand Classic on Macy's online store for $597.50 ($522.75 after 10% Befrugal rebate + $15 credit from Amex). I've been tracking this watch. The lowest I've seen was $717.


----------



## thewodg (Dec 3, 2015)

I hope this post is allowed, since I am not the seller or affiliated with the seller. If not, please let me know, and I will delete.

There is a LeCoultre Atmos currently going for about $300 on the Boston estate sale that is ending soon on Everything But the House online. Seems like a bargain to my untrained eye, since it is less than comparable options on the Bay.

Apologies, but I still have too few posts to include a link, but a google search should work.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

You can get an Aragon Divemaster for under $100 shipped!
https://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER_AUTOMATIC_s/274.htm
right from aragon, not a bad deal.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Ashford has the Seiko SNE109 diver for $99 and free shipping with code SDPROSPEX99. That beats best price on 3xCamel by $17 or so and current amazon price by $40.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> Ashford has the Seiko SNE109 diver for $99 and free shipping with code SDPROSPEX99. That beats best price on 3xCamel by $17 or so and current amazon price by $40.


Where are you finding the discount codes from Ashford? I have purchased from them recently and receive emails from them, although I haven't gotten any emails from them since December 6, but have never seen any discount codes.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I saw this one on slickdeals. They presumably get some kind of a kickback.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

mk.ultra said:


> $27 Quartz diver: Deep Blue Stainless Steel Black Dial Stainless Steel 44mm | World of Watches
> 
> $35 Auto diver: Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches
> 
> Use code WOW30


Thanks so much for the heads up.
I ordered the automatic, and shipping was free.
The NH35A movement alone is worth the price of the watch.
francobollo


----------



## Osteoman (Apr 24, 2014)

brrrdn said:


> Citizen Automatic Grand Classic on Macy's online store for $597.50 ($522.75 after 10% Befrugal rebate + $15 credit from Amex). I've been tracking this watch. The lowest I've seen was $717.
> 
> View attachment 10190538


I own this one and that's a great price. Love mine. Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

thewodg said:


> I hope this post is allowed, since I am not the seller or affiliated with the seller. If not, please let me know, and I will delete.
> 
> There is a LeCoultre Atmos currently going for about $300 on the Boston estate sale that is ending soon on Everything But the House online. Seems like a bargain to my untrained eye, since it is less than comparable options on the Bay.
> 
> Apologies, but I still have too few posts to include a link, but a google search should work.


Here it is. 
https://www.ebth.com/items/4845383-vintage-lecoultre-atmos-mantel-clock
10 minutes to go. Not my cup of tea, but a really cool timepiece (temperature and atmosphere changes keep the mainspring wound!)

P.S. vintage atmos clocks sell for between $400 and $600 on the Bay


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

And....... .it's gone.



Gannicus said:


> I see that Timex 3 time zone watch continually mentioned. I like the bracelet version. Has that been any cheaper than $54 that it currently is at the ebay store? Or is it only the leather strap version that keeps dropping?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, was that Japanese Domestic Market Orient Solar Panda Chrono ever a good call. This watch is HOT. As is typical with an Orient, the bracelet is only meh. But it's everything I was hoping it would be. And with Rakuten Points and a coupon, I got it for about $150.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow, was that Japanese Domestic Market Orient Solar Panda Chrono ever a good call. This watch is HOT. As is typical with an Orient, the bracelet is only meh. But it's everything I was hoping it would be. And with Rakuten Points and a coupon, I got it for about $150.
> 
> View attachment 10191730
> 
> ...


That looks good. Is it 42mm width?


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

mannal said:


> TJMaxx in Hoffman Estates 59/90 got in a few more Citizen's. They had two BJ7009-58E Nighthawks for $139.99 + Tax (10%). I grabbed one so if you're in the hood, you may be able to score one for $153.99.


I was just at 59/90 over the weekend went to world market never thought about the tjmaxx thanks for the heads up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice-looking automatic field watches from Orient at a good price via Rakuten Global. I think these are JDM models
> 
> $56.82.
> 
> ...


I picked up the blue dial about 3 weeks ago. Shipping to USA was about $19.00 worth every penny of it. Took 7 days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gazza74 said:


> That looks good. Is it 42mm width?


Yes.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes.


Thought so. Cheers!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Alpina pilot chrono for $952 with best offer :










Alpina Startimer Black Dial Stainless Steel Men&apos;s Watch AL860B4S6B | eBay


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> I'm still not sure about the Jr but it seems like most models have the brushed bezel and any contact with anything will destroy it. Any one got the Hamilton auto diver chrono or deals with the Alpina extreme diver chrono?


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-seastrong-diver-300-watch#

$999 on massdrop. Non referral link - doesn't seem to work.... here is a pic.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Yet another combat casualty from the Glycine revolution led by gooroo&#8230;

Couldn't passed on the savings from her + 10% ebay bucks + 1.6% Befrugal rebate.

The watch was not on the pillow when I opened the box, but luckily it was wrapped in plastic all around. The watch face has two layer of plastic wrapping, thank goodness. The bracelet is fantastic!

















Seriously though, this thread should have a warning on every page:

*Surgeon's General Warning: *
Following this thread may cause severe lost in your judgment between spending vs savings. Side effects may include sudden increase in heartbeat and pupil dilation, high degree of seratonin level, with possible combination of irritation, regrets and not able to face your significant other/loves one after the fact. Common symptoms may include sharing, congratulating and following the steps/suggestions from strangers in this thread. But of course, the common side effects may include nausea, constipation and diarrhea.

Cheers


P.S. I notice that she also has Brietling listed with best offer...I was wondering how much...*Surgeon's General Warning....*


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I second that about the warning. I never thought I would jump on the Glycine train but I did. Now I have a Combat Sub and two Airman inbound. If anyone is in the market for an airman I'll be posting one of mine up on the sales forum for what I got it for since I figured it didn't make sense to have two of the same watch (only slightly different dial layout). The one I'm putting up for sale in BNIB never worn, is sold out and no longer available as an fyi.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Noticed this is $165 at Amazon, may be lower elsewhere.

96b237 Snorkel chrono


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

Men's Stainless Steel Incursore with Blue Dial, Big Date, Luminous Hands and Index | World of Watches

World of Watches has this Glycine Incursore Big date. A fairly rare and generally expensive complication that I really like. It is a round $650 with code WELCOMETOWOW.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

^^^ that Incursore Big Date looks boss. 
But I already bought theee Glycines !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure what is going on, but WOW website is the worst ever. I am on the website, the above Glycine is $729.99 and in big bold letters it says "You have unlocked a Watch Wednesday deal, use code WATCHWED for an additional 20% off", which is great except a) the code gets rejected b) when I cleared my cookies and tried to start again, the price now shows as $729.99 on the page but jumps to $1,439 in the cart and the 20% off STILL doesn't work. WATCHWED does not work for any watch listed on their special WATCHWED sale page. What an awful experience and website.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tokeiski said:


> Not sure what is going on, but WOW website is the worst ever. I am on the website, the above Glycine is $729.99 and in big bold letters it says "You have unlocked a Watch Wednesday deal, use code WATCHWED for an additional 20% off", which is great except a) the code gets rejected b) when I cleared my cookies and tried to start again, the price now shows as $729.99 on the page but jumps to $1,439 in the cart and the 20% off STILL doesn't work. WATCHWED does not work for any watch listed on their special WATCHWED sale page. What an awful experience and website.


Agree about the bad website, but my experience with WOW is to stick with it because the savings can sometimes be unbeatable. Sometimes only WOW has THE BEST DEAL.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

I hear you, but it is so frustrating. That is a watch I have been waiting for, offered at a great price and I cannot get the offer to work. It says customer service is open from 9:00 EST which is 6.5 hours from now, I will try calling them but have little hope that it will still be available at that time.


----------



## janusspiritius (Feb 17, 2016)

last one for 350$ with the coupon TWFLASH100, that's an incredible deal for a dressy sporty alpiner, im surprised that its not sold out yet. the watchery is an AD, so you get the warranty card stamped with international manufacturers guarantee










https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=347276


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

DEAL

i think someone posted this few pages ago, but the price didnt seem righ (35 USD)
Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches
this thing goes down to 28 bucks when WOW30 code was applied. no tax (Chicago) and free shipping (i have bought a few, so maybe theres a min. purchase for free shipping)

thats just 28 USD for an NH35 mvt


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

What a complete and utter farce WOW is. It seems that all they do is jack prices on everything 25%++ and then put it in the WATCHWED sale fishing for uninformed buyers. Abhorrent and shady, if not downright illegal business practices. The above referenced Glycine is now NOT part of the WATCHWED sale, and the price is now back up to $1,439.99. I would be quite cautious purchasing from a company that operates in this manner. Just as an fyi, I have never had any dealings with this company in any manner, and the above is just my impression from the way they operate their website. YMMV.


----------



## wusbert (Jul 7, 2013)

Hmmm perhaps I should have grabbed the Glycine big-date while I had it in my cart at $650. I am just not sure that my skinny wrist could carry off the 44mm all face dial.

for those wanting to give WoW another try, this Propilot seems a good buy. It is a demo model, but seems relatively cheap for a Propilot on a bracelet for $*630* (using WELCOMETOWOW)









Men's Big Crown Pro Pilot Stainless Steel Grey Dial | World of Watches

or try The Watchery with TWFLASH100 to get it just under $600


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tokeiski said:


> What a complete and utter farce WOW is. It seems that all they do is jack prices on everything 25%++ and then put it in the WATCHWED sale fishing for uninformed buyers. Abhorrent and shady, if not downright illegal business practices. The above referenced Glycine is now NOT part of the WATCHWED sale, and the price is now back up to $1,439.99. I would be quite cautious purchasing from a company that operates in this manner. Just as an fyi, I have never had any dealings with this company in any manner, and the above is just my impression from the way they operate their website. YMMV.


It's still $729.99 at The Watchery.

Glycine 3885-18-LB8 Watches,Men's Stainless Steel Incursore with Blue Dial, Big Date, Luminous Hands and Index, Casual Glycine Automatic Watches

TWFLASH100 makes it $629.99. 10% cash back makes it $567.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

wusbert said:


> Hmmm perhaps I should have grabbed the Glycine big-date while I had it in my cart at $650. I am just not sure that my skinny wrist could carry off the 44mm all face dial.
> 
> for those wanting to give WoW another try, this Propilot seems a good buy. It is a demo model, but seems relatively cheap for a Propilot on a bracelet for $*630* (using WELCOMETOWOW)
> 
> ...


The date only version of this Oris is 41mm.

The day/date version is 45mm.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. I am not so sure that WOW and The Watchery are not the same company or in some way affiliated but just operating different websites. They are both surprisingly close to each other in Miami, which is not exactly a hotbed of Grey Market watch sellers. Their inventories often overlap with unique/unusual pieces and they often show the same quantity available. It also seems that their inventory flip flops between a "normal" discount on one site, and then a "special discount" on the other, then in one day or one week they switch. All speculation on my part, and if anyone has factual information I would appreciate it. I am holding off to see how my email to WOW is handled. In the Grande Scheme of things, missing out on a $600 Glycine is not that big of a deal........now missing out on those $48 Suuntos was a very big deal!!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Tokeiski said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I am not so sure that WOW and The Watchery are not the same company or in some way affiliated but just operating different websites. They are both surprisingly close to each other in Miami, which is not exactly a hotbed of Grey Market watch sellers. Their inventories often overlap with unique/unusual pieces and they often show the same quantity available. It also seems that their inventory flip flops between a "normal" discount on one site, and then a "special discount" on the other, then in one day or one week they switch. All speculation on my part, and if anyone has factual information I would appreciate it. I am holding off to see how my email to WOW is handled. In the Grande Scheme of things, missing out on a $600 Glycine is not that big of a deal........now missing out on those $48 Suuntos was a very big deal!!


WoW, The Watchery, eWatches, and Smart Bargains are all the same company Swiss Watch International.


----------



## ergbert (Jul 30, 2016)

feltharg said:


> DEAL
> 
> i think someone posted this few pages ago, but the price didnt seem righ (35 USD)
> Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SS | World of Watches
> ...


I just bought this same watch a few hours ago. The automatic was $49.99, -$15 with WOW30, plus NY sales tax and free shipping for $37.79. If I remember the listing correctly, there was an identical looking quartz version that matches the price you're listing. If you got the NH35 for that, good on you!!

edit: just clicked your link and it's now showing the price you mention, for the automatic, and now out of stock.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I posted this a few days ago but the deal is a little better. Bulova 63B176 is now $189 at watcheshalfprice on eBay. Swiss auto, 40mm, AR Sapphire. If you are on the fence regarding this one, now is the time to get off.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accu...408147?hash=item43f5b9df93:g:y~oAAOSw8gVX5Vnz

[URL="http://


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

double


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

thechin said:


> Alpina pilot chrono for $952 with best offer :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a complete steal. This watch is worth at least double that price. It is built and feels like a high end watch. The auto movement is smooth. I like it better than the IWC Flieger chrono. Here is mine:


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

RyanD,

Thank you for the information. I never even heard of ewatches and Smart Bargains. Doing an internet search brings up very little about the SWI group or what they are involved in. Interesting to learn more about the US distribution side for Swiss Watches.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanD said:


> It's still $729.99 at The Watchery.
> 
> Glycine 3885-18-LB8 Watches,Men's Stainless Steel Incursore with Blue Dial, Big Date, Luminous Hands and Index, Casual Glycine Automatic Watches
> 
> ...


Ordered it. Supposedly only one available. 
Will see if it comes thru.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

w4tchnut, congratulations! I have no doubt they will come through. Please post some wrist shots when it arrives as I have never seen this piece in person and would like to get an idea of how it wears.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tokeiski said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I am not so sure that WOW and The Watchery are not the same company or in some way affiliated but just operating different websites. They are both surprisingly close to each other in Miami, which is not exactly a hotbed of Grey Market watch sellers. Their inventories often overlap with unique/unusual pieces and they often show the same quantity available. It also seems that their inventory flip flops between a "normal" discount on one site, and then a "special discount" on the other, then in one day or one week they switch. All speculation on my part, and if anyone has factual information I would appreciate it. I am holding off to see how my email to WOW is handled. In the Grande Scheme of things, missing out on a $600 Glycine is not that big of a deal........now missing out on those $48 Suuntos was a very big deal!!


Ewatches,WOW and The Watchery are all the same company. They play with the prices all the time. What is on sale at one site may not be on the other. On high end watches they will allow so many per site at the cheaper rate.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I ordered a Glycine from Gilt when they had the $100 off coupon and used my Amex. Then I registered for the $40 back on $200 offer at Amex several days later. Gilt just now charged me for that Glycine, so that counted for the Amex promo. That means the sand-blasted Combat 7 was only $235! Watchgooroo still has them on Ebay for $399.99.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

rwe416 said:


> Ewatches,WOW and The Watchery are all the same company. They play with the prices all the time. What is on sale at one site may not be on the other. On high end watches they will allow so many per site at the cheaper rate.


They all also follow the rather annoying practice of having one set of prices one day, and then jacking up the prices the next day by 10-30% for many watches and running a "20% off" sale (like WOW's "watchwed" promotion happening today) to create the illusion of new lower prices for a limited time - and then 1-2 days later, the "regular" prices are back down again. Seen this happen many, many times.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

briburt said:


> They all also follow the rather annoying practice of having one set of prices one day, and then jacking up the prices the next day by 10-30% for many watches and running a "20% off" sale (like WOW's "watchwed" promotion happening today) to create the illusion of new lower prices for a limited time - and then 1-2 days later, the "regular" prices are back down again. Seen this happen many, many times.


Occasionally they miss one and a deal can be found.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Massdrop $460

Victorinox auto chronograph










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

It sometimes is a bit of a game with Ewatches,WOW and The Watchery in finding the best deals. But that also makes it fun to find the best deal and check their sites often. On the other side is Joma which doesn't have much price fluctuations, sales or coupons.

The good thing about SWI is they sell some brands like Eterna, Alpina and Oris with full manufacturer warranty so they are not the average grey market dealer.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/world-watches-thewatchery-ewatches-all-same-company-2185042.html


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

I would go beyond calling this type of price changing practice "annoying". I believe the FTC might call it "deceptive". There are guidelines in place to prevent exactly this type of behaviour. Don't get me wrong, I understand the concept of a "Limited time" sale or a "Flash sale", but changing prices up and down on a daily basis whilst adding and subtracting discounts over multiple websites seems like a game of 3 card monte on the internet. There are a few excellent online retailers with great prices and customer service who do their best to price match or work with you as a repeat customer to get you the lowest price without any shenanigans. I understand that they also might make mistakes which favour the consumer, and if you dive back into this thread I think you can see how some have handled these type of errors poorly, and some have handled it in an exemplary manner. As a consumer I am not looking to "pick off" anyone on an egregious pricing error, and I don't want to be played for a fool with a constant barrage of changing prices, discount codes, special offers, and flash sales over multiple websites all controlled by the same wholesaler.

I think it is now time to get off my soapbox and get back to searching out the deals as this thread is supposed to do. Now where are those $48 Suuntos......anyone?


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Got my Oris Aquis in from the Watchery yesterday afternoon. It was a store display, but I gotta say if this is what most of their store displays are like people can buy with confidence. Other than the protective plastic stickers not being in place, one fingerprint on the buckle (easily wiped off), and some very light scuffs on the strap, there was no damage of any kind to the watch. Crystal, back glass, case, and clasp itself are all in perfect brand new condition. It is actually better than I expected.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

RyanD said:


> I ordered a Glycine from Gilt when they had the $100 off coupon and used my Amex. Then I registered for the $40 back on $200 offer at Amex several days later. Gilt just now charged me for that Glycine, so that counted for the Amex promo. That means the sand-blasted Combat 7 was only $235! Watchgooroo still has them on Ebay for $399.99.


That's a sweet deal! The gooroo was asking $499.99 when I grabbed mine.. accepted $279. I'm loving it.
I was gonna pull the trigger on that gilt deal, but I wasn't sure if they came with a warranty.









I like the finish, but I was disappointed by the hollow end links.. through it on a strap.
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My credit card company just notified me via email that Gilt had charged my card.

So I guess the Gilt Glycines will be shipping very soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wusbert said:


> Hmmm perhaps I should have grabbed the Glycine big-date while I had it in my cart at $650. I am just not sure that my skinny wrist could carry off the 44mm all face dial.
> 
> for those wanting to give WoW another try, this Propilot seems a good buy. It is a demo model, but seems relatively cheap for a Propilot on a bracelet for $*630* (using WELCOMETOWOW)
> 
> ...


I wish I had seen this before. Great watch and size. Had the black one and prefer this grey dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

*NOT A DEAL*


Tokeiski said:


> I would go beyond calling this type of price changing practice "annoying". I believe the FTC might call it "deceptive". There are guidelines in place to prevent exactly this type of behaviour. Don't get me wrong, I understand the concept of a "Limited time" sale or a "Flash sale", but changing prices up and down on a daily basis whilst adding and subtracting discounts over multiple websites seems like a game of 3 card monte on the internet. There are a few excellent online retailers with great prices and customer service who do their best to price match or work with you as a repeat customer to get you the lowest price without any shenanigans. I understand that they also might make mistakes which favour the consumer, and if you dive back into this thread I think you can see how some have handled these type of errors poorly, and some have handled it in an exemplary manner. As a consumer I am not looking to "pick off" anyone on an egregious pricing error, and I don't want to be played for a fool with a constant barrage of changing prices, discount codes, special offers, and flash sales over multiple websites all controlled by the same wholesaler.
> 
> I think it is now time to get off my soapbox and get back to searching out the deals as this thread is supposed to do. Now where are those $48 Suuntos......anyone?


And to annoy you even further, they have been known to offer the *same watch* on the *same site *at *different prices*.

Here is an example I posted back in January. The lower price was found by following through from a promotion on the home page, the higher price by navigating to the watch in the usual manner (by brand, etc.)















That said, I have made several purchases from WoW and The Watchery and have been satisfied with all. They still do offer excellent deals.

An educated consumer...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice looking Alpina for $379.99 after code TWFLASH100

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=154168


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Oris Big Crown on sale at Certified Watch Store. After 10%, watch comes down to $648.89. Not interested but wanted to share the love.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got the Amazon Invicta 8926OB deal in the mail and it's my first Invicta. Well the bracelet it junk, hate the lettering on the case, the clasp is awful.....but.....for $41 it's actually nice looking and has a Seiko NH35a movement which alone costs about what I paid for the whole watch. I actually think it's a keeper


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Mine came also the bracelets suck threw it on a Zulu 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> That's a complete steal. This watch is worth at least double that price. It is built and feels like a high end watch. The auto movement is smooth. I like it better than the IWC Flieger chrono. Here is mine:


It is available on their site at 917 USD:

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al860b4s6b.html

Get it to 867 with coupon *RMENOT50*​
Dino


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

If anyone is going to return the Bulova Moon Watch and would be willing to sell it, please PM me.

I just had to return mine back to Kohls because of a tiny nick near the crown and as it turns out they're out of stock 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> If anyone is going to return the Bulova Moon Watch and would be willing to sell it, please PM me.
> 
> I just had to return mine back to Kohls because of a tiny nick near the crown and as it turns out they're out of stock
> 
> ...


Kohls is pretty good about honoring the sale price if you wait for them to get more stock. Just give them the original order number and explain the item was defective.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Touch of Modern has a selection of Mercer watches on sale. Basically, you'll save $100+ over the normal Mercer website prices.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

My Alpiner just arrived from The Watchery. Great fast service. I'm very pleased.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

EDIT: All gone now.

Timex 3GMT is back! A steal at 28.99USD.

I just got myself one, had to use a freight forwarder to get it to Australia, and it's still a awesome deal. There are two left.

Timex seem to restock at between 3 and 5 minutes past 3pm their time (Central time, UTC-6) so if you miss out this time, you should refresh the ebay listing around then on later days.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Kohls is pretty good about honoring the sale price if you wait for them to get more stock. Just give them the original order number and explain the item was defective.


I talked to customer service and they said the noted my account so that they will price match / honor the discount. Gave me a reference number too so hopefully it'll be good when they come back in stock. I guess I'm just impatient, ha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Some interesting finds at TJ Maxx





































$159 $119 $89 and $229 respectively

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

They also had the yellow diver










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks @gregington for the heads-up. Grabbed the last one.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

So during "cyber week" I ordered a VSA Airboss Mach II for $360 (30% off). Apparently there was an issue with the listing because much to my dismay, they sent me a book on repairing old GMC vans.










Returned that and picked up a Mach VII for $410.










Just in case anyone comes across that Mach II listing.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

gregington said:


> EDIT: All gone now.
> 
> Timex 3GMT is back! A steal at 28.99USD.
> 
> ...


I got a sad story on those: came across one and when i received it indiglo light doesnt work!! ebay is covering the return shipping cost. what a shame.


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

I got the Amazon Invicta 8926OB deal and the watch is just too small for me. Anyone interested in it for what I paid ($45 with tax) plus shipping before I send it back? They're at $63 now. Preferably US. 

Not looking to make any money off the deal, just get back what I paid and help out a fellow WUS'er. PM me if you want it.


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

cfcfan81 said:


> So during "cyber week" I ordered a VSA Airboss Mach II for $360 (30% off). Apparently there was an issue with the listing because much to my dismay, they sent me a book on repairing old GMC vans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaaaa..the van isn't even worth $360, never mind just the manual


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

hamsterdams said:


> I talked to customer service and they said the noted my account so that they will price match / honor the discount. Gave me a reference number too so hopefully it'll be good when they come back in stock. I guess I'm just impatient, ha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kohl's seems to be one of the last companies in the retail business that has what I call, good old-fashioned customer service.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> If anyone is going to return the Bulova Moon Watch and would be willing to sell it, please PM me.
> 
> I just had to return mine back to Kohls because of a tiny nick near the crown and as it turns out they're out of stock
> 
> ...


I thought they had the bracelet version in stock. Maybe they will give you that one. If they do, just realize that the lug holes on the bracelet version make it difficult to attach a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Is $999 a good price? I've been hoping for a bracelet or mesh version and I've seen this at $599 at Ashford but not sure if I should pull the trigger due to the L2L and the special lugs which means I have to specially cut straps to fit?











abujordan said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/alpina-seastrong-diver-300-watch#
> 
> $999 on massdrop. Non referral link - doesn't seem to work.... here is a pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Inaugural wearing of the Glycine Airman Base 22 today. The movement is very smooth and I think the watch is finished very well. Still getting used to reading the time though, but that is ok because it lets me look at the watch for longer. I like that it is different than anything else I own. Makes it interesting. Very nice piece for what I paid.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Overstock has a targeted 20% coupon on watches and jewelry today. Not many deals to be had but this one was interesting.

Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman for $579.99. Ashford has this for $925. Amazon has it at $699.

·Case: Brushed titanium
·Caseback: Screw-in sapphire crystal
·Dial: Black
·Hands: Silvertone luminescent
·Markers: Luminescent Arabic numerals
·Subdial: 12 hour register, 30 second register
·Calendar: Date between 9 and 10 o'clock
·Features: Chronograph, 24 hour indicator
·Strap: Black rubber
·Clasp: Pin buckle
·Crystal: Scratch resistant sapphire
·Crown: Screw-down crown guard
·Movement: Swiss mechanical automatic, ETA Valjoux 7750
·Water resistant: 30 ATM/300 meters/1000 feet
·Case measurements: 43 mm wide x 53 mm long x 18 mm thick
·Strap measurements: 22 mm wide x 8 inches long
·Country of origin: Switzerland
·Model: H77746333










They also had this ladies Hamilton Jazzmaster Seaview for $296 with the discount. This is $30 or so better than Jomashop.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

briburt said:


> I don't have any direct experience with the watch except the same one you've been having with the pics on the webpage. I did a cursory Google search and could find very little info about it. I finally succumbed and just ordered it. The design is iconic, and the price is definitely right for what you're getting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I've talked myself out of it because it doesn't have a date window.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> Oris Big Crown on sale at Certified Watch Store. After 10%, watch comes down to $648.89. Not interested but wanted to share the love.
> View attachment 10199106


Do they have the grey dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

carpoon said:


> I got the Amazon Invicta 8926OB deal and the watch is just too small for me.


Quite possible the first time this sentence has been spoken.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Amazon has a Lightning Deal on the Luminox Black Ops Carbon in Orange for $191

https://www.amazon.com/Luminox-Carb..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=3F6C3Z3CZRSJJA68H4ME


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

MorrisDay said:


> Quite possible the first time this sentence has been spoken.


It is a tad small have to agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Is $999 a good price? I've been hoping for a bracelet or mesh version and I've seen this at $599 at Ashford but not sure if I should pull the trigger due to the L2L and the special lugs which means I have to specially cut straps to fit?
> 
> View attachment 10201474


Are you asking about the Alpina or the Hamilton? I bought that Alpina on bracelet in some crazy sale from Gemnation for $699, but it turned out to be way too thick for my taste (18mm if memory serves), so I ended up flipping it. Turned a little profit doing so, as well.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh dear... That would be 3 am over in Singapore! :/



gregington said:


> EDIT: All gone now.
> 
> Timex 3GMT is back! A steal at 28.99USD.
> 
> ...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

My watch budget is blown for Q4, so Merry Christmas to anyone that wants to take advantage of this email I just received: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jet.com has the Timex Metropolitan+ for ~$85 with code LUXPICKS20.

https://jet.com/product/Timex-Metro...z-Mens-Watch/7c0220d56cbe41beb6ba862b8f6aa88e


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

FREDERIQUE CONSTANT MEN'S 43MM BLACK LEATHER BAND AUTOMATIC WATCH FC-330S6B

4 hand, moonphase FC on ebay for $791 net of $10 off, 8% back in ebay bucks, and 1.6% in BF.

Sorry it is hard to link from my phone. Just search by product #. Next cheapest I can find from another supplier is $920 on amazon.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Oh dear... That would be 3 am over in Singapore! :/


I'm in the same time zone as you (Perth, UTC+8) and I picked mine up at just past 5am this morning, so it should be the same for you.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I can't believe it ... My local TJ Maxx finally has some deals! Citizen Nighthawk on black mesh for $139.99. A couple of other good Eco-Drive deals, and some nice looking Filsons for $199 or $229.

Fairline Mall store for anybody close which interested.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

jcombs1 said:


> I posted this a few days ago but the deal is a little better. Bulova 63B176 is now $189 at watcheshalfprice on eBay. Swiss auto, 40mm, AR Sapphire. If you are on the fence regarding this one, now is the time to get off.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay
> 
> [URL="http://


I'm getting ready to buy... 8% eBay Bucks is a pretty nice addition.

But maybe I shoudl do the 63C118 instead?
Swiss auto chrono on a bracelet for $375.
Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63C118 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Automatic Watch | eBay









I bought the black dial, leather strap version from Kohl's a few weeks ago. Wearing it today. The chrono is working very well, and it in general seems very well built and accurate.

But there are a few problems: The strap is too long (not a big problem), the deployant won't stay shut if you put too much pressure on the strap, and as you can see here, it's dang hard to read.









The silver looks much easier to read (and the three-hander even more so). Plus, I've had that bracelet on the Bulova Snorkel Chrono I flipped, and I really liked it.
My bank account is basically at 0, but if I get the chrono, I can flip whichever one I like less (even if I take a loss).

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Perdendosi said:


> I'm getting ready to buy... 8% eBay Bucks is a pretty nice addition.
> 
> But maybe I shoudl do the 63C118 instead?
> Swiss auto chrono on a bracelet for $375.
> ...


If your bank account is at zero, why are you considering buying either watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

MorrisDay said:


> Quite possible the first time this sentence has been spoken.


It's only 40 mm. My every day watch right now is a 55mm GX-56 King, so everything else feels kind of small, this just even more so.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> If your bank account is at zero, why are you considering buying either watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He still has spare organs?


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

Got home from my son's Christmas Program at school to these beauties waiting to be opened


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

taike said:


> He still has spare organs?


Is selling your plasma still a thing?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Yup.



Jeep99dad said:


> Do they have the grey dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Okay, I need some advice/opinion from fellow watch nuts on a bargain piece that just landed today. 

This is my first JR (still kicking myself for missing out on a Hosukai last time Ashford had them on sale), and I really wanted to like it, but after close examination of the dial on this Terrascope GMT, my OCD kicked in like a mother. Is it just me, or are the applied markers on the dial a bit off-center from the printed marks? It's the sort of thing that once I've noticed, I can't unsee. It's also the sort of thing I'd think a watch that retails for north of $3 grand would get right, even though I noticed it in the photos of more than one online review of various JR models. I especially noted that they seem to have particular difficulty getting the two markers at 12 to be precisely parallel (they should probably just fuse those together before applying them) leading to a sort of buck-toothed appearance in some cases.

I'm sort of leaning towards this one going back...so am I crazy? Should I give Ashford a chance to send me another one, or is this just something common to this method of applying markers? Will Ashford do a better job of "hand-selecting" a replacement if I ask?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Mistake-o Typo


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Ordered!
Only 1 more left!!

Thanks again for the heads up 



dinek said:


> It is available on their site at 917 USD:
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...l-stainless-steel-men-s-watch-al860b4s6b.html
> 
> ...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Okay, I need some advice/opinion from fellow watch nuts on a bargain piece that just landed today.
> 
> This is my first JR (still kicking myself for missing out on a Hosukai last time Ashford had them on sale), and I really wanted to like it, but after close examination of the dial on this Terrascope GMT, my OCD kicked in like a mother. Is it just me, or are the applied markers on the dial a bit off-center from the printed marks? It's the sort of thing that once I've noticed, I can't unsee. It's also the sort of thing I'd think a watch that retails for north of $3 grand would get right, even though I noticed it in the photos of more than one online review of various JR models. I especially noted that they seem to have particular difficulty getting the two markers at 12 to be precisely parallel (they should probably just fuse those together before applying them) leading to a sort of buck-toothed appearance in some cases.
> 
> I'm sort of leaning towards this one going back...so am I crazy? Should I give Ashford a chance to send me another one, or is this just something common to this method of applying markers? Will Ashford do a better job of "hand-selecting" a replacement if I ask?


It's off. Send it back. Ask them to check the replacement for you. Ashford is EXCELLENT with their customer service. 
Camp

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Okay, I need some advice/opinion from fellow watch nuts on a bargain piece that just landed today.
> 
> This is my first JR (still kicking myself for missing out on a Hosukai last time Ashford had them on sale), and I really wanted to like it, but after close examination of the dial on this Terrascope GMT, my OCD kicked in like a mother. Is it just me, or are the applied markers on the dial a bit off-center from the printed marks? It's the sort of thing that once I've noticed, I can't unsee. It's also the sort of thing I'd think a watch that retails for north of $3 grand would get right, even though I noticed it in the photos of more than one online review of various JR models. I especially noted that they seem to have particular difficulty getting the two markers at 12 to be precisely parallel (they should probably just fuse those together before applying them) leading to a sort of buck-toothed appearance in some cases.
> 
> I'm sort of leaning towards this one going back...so am I crazy? Should I give Ashford a chance to send me another one, or is this just something common to this method of applying markers? Will Ashford do a better job of "hand-selecting" a replacement if I ask?


I'd try to do an exchange. That is definitely not the norm as mine appears to be dead nuts aligned.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

OfficerCamp said:


> It's off. Send it back. Ask them to check the replacement for you. Ashford is EXCELLENT with their customer service.


That's good to hear. I can expect them to handle return shipping of the defective watch, and I'll assume shipping of the replacement will be free just like the original?

As I said, I really like this watch otherwise, the rest of the finishing is beautiful and the lume was surprisingly good, so if they can provide one with centered markers I'll be happy to keep it in my collection.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> I'm sort of leaning towards this one going back...so am I crazy? Should I give Ashford a chance to send me another one, or is this just something common to this method of applying markers? Will Ashford do a better job of "hand-selecting" a replacement if I ask?


Yeah it is really strange, I would also advise an exchange. What is really funky is if you look at your dial, not only are the indices vs numbers off, but the date window is actually centered correctly. This makes me think the numbers were printed incorrectly on the dial.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Pan Europ came today. Chrono resets as it should. Love the look of this watch. It's gonna get a lot of time on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Okay, I need some advice/opinion from fellow watch nuts on a bargain piece that just landed today.
> 
> This is my first JR (still kicking myself for missing out on a Hosukai last time Ashford had them on sale), and I really wanted to like it, but after close examination of the dial on this Terrascope GMT, my OCD kicked in like a mother. Is it just me, or are the applied markers on the dial a bit off-center from the printed marks? It's the sort of thing that once I've noticed, I can't unsee. It's also the sort of thing I'd think a watch that retails for north of $3 grand would get right, even though I noticed it in the photos of more than one online review of various JR models. I especially noted that they seem to have particular difficulty getting the two markers at 12 to be precisely parallel (they should probably just fuse those together before applying them) leading to a sort of buck-toothed appearance in some cases.
> 
> I'm sort of leaning towards this one going back...so am I crazy? Should I give Ashford a chance to send me another one, or is this just something common to this method of applying markers? Will Ashford do a better job of "hand-selecting" a replacement if I ask?


Horribly off - ocd or not - this should be returned pronto.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Do they have the grey dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the coupon no longer working ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah that JR would be going straight back. That is unacceptable for even a cheap watch to be misaligned to that degree. That's not even an OCD type of perfectionist niggle, it's straight bad.


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Is the coupon no longer working ?


Only works on clearance.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Jomashop has the beefy Citizen AN8081-57E Urban Chrono(silver w/ black dial) for $80 - $15 off with coupon code *SDCZ65* in cart = $65 shipped. I'm lovin the black bezel, crown, and pushers; gives a nice contrast to the steel case.

Also available in gold tone/black dial (AN8082-54E) and gold tone/champagne dial (AN8082-54P) for the same price with code.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

TheNeuB said:


> Yeah that JR would be going straight back. That is unacceptable for even a cheap watch to be misaligned to that degree. That's not even an OCD type of perfectionist niggle, it's straight bad.


It's made worse because the indices are affixed to the chapter ring.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Finally made the trip across the line to my US shipping address to pick up my Black Friday score.

Picked this up from Evine for $536 - was one of the lucky few to actually get a watch rather than a cancellation notice.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

whywhysee said:


> Finally made the trip across the line to my US shipping address to pick up my Black Friday score.
> 
> Picked this up from Evine for $536 - was one of the lucky few to actually get a watch rather than a cancellation notice.


How much Duty did Customs get you for on the way back across the line going home?


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> How much Duty did Customs get you for on the way back across the line going home?


Can't recall. I once knew a guy that left the box and packing material in the States to pick up another day though.  That being said - I did pick up a bunch of stuff that my wife ordered and ended up paying some gst and duty on that.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

whywhysee said:


> Can't recall. I once knew a guy that left the box and packing material in the States to pick up another day though.  That being said - I did pick up a bunch of stuff that my wife ordered and ended up paying some gst and duty on that.


Yup, I know the deal with Canadian Customs and Border folks. As Americans, we have a place in Quebec. We keep a US Post Office box on the American side in a border village to forward our mail to. The Postmaster is nice enough to receive UPS Amazon shipments and hold them for us if we send them to the street address of the Post Office.

Once I went down to retrieve the mail and a family member had ordered stuff from Amazon that I picked up too. On the way back to Canada, I was questioned by the crossing Officer "what's in the box?" I didn't know. They opened it and I had to pay duty on DVDs and books.

I should have opened the boxes and tossed them in the trash before crossing back. Lesson learned.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

If anyone doing a TJ Max run finds the Supersportivo in the gray or blue colorways below, I'll gladly reimburse. I haven't spotted either one yet but I know the gray has been found by WUS members previously.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> If anyone doing a TJ Max run finds the Supersportivo in the gray or blue colorways below, I'll gladly reimburse. I haven't spotted either one yet but I know the gray has been found by WUS members previously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found the white one today

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Found the white one today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeah your post and WTW's got me thinking about them again. I found the chrono at a local store once but haven't seen the Supersportivo at all and I like the look of it as something different from anything else I have at the moment. The white isn't bad looking but I like the colors more. Especially that blue.

And the blue GMT is also to die for...










And at the TJ Max pricing, the chrono I saw was indeed extremely well finished. Good feature set too; sapphire, al the crowns screw down, thick genuine leather band, multi layer and textured dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

After TWFLASH100 and 10% befrugal this oris big crown comes out to $522 WITH the manufacturer 2 year warranty. Generic box/store display model but says new and unworn. Only 1 left. 
https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=299472


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Try Nordstoms for discounted Brera. Not TJ Maxx prices ($130) but I did see they had some big squarish ones like what was posted.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Ashford swapped the pan europ chrono sale again. The black is now $599 and silver dial is $1169.


----------



## bobyn (Feb 22, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> And the blue GMT is also to die for...


Aaahh, this one looks great. I like blue/brown combination very much.

Sent from my Moto X Force using Tapatalk


----------



## fulltimekiller86 (Jul 27, 2016)

Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3A-AIN Men's Watch , watches









$149 nice deal?


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Any live codes for Ashford? The 15% posted earlier doesn't work on clearance/ discounted items. Thanks


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Okay, I need some advice/opinion from fellow watch nuts on a bargain piece that just landed today.
> 
> This is my first JR (still kicking myself for missing out on a Hosukai last time Ashford had them on sale), and I really wanted to like it, but after close examination of the dial on this Terrascope GMT, my OCD kicked in like a mother. Is it just me, or are the applied markers on the dial a bit off-center from the printed marks? It's the sort of thing that once I've noticed, I can't unsee. It's also the sort of thing I'd think a watch that retails for north of $3 grand would get right, even though I noticed it in the photos of more than one online review of various JR models. I especially noted that they seem to have particular difficulty getting the two markers at 12 to be precisely parallel (they should probably just fuse those together before applying them) leading to a sort of buck-toothed appearance in some cases.
> 
> I'm sort of leaning towards this one going back...so am I crazy? Should I give Ashford a chance to send me another one, or is this just something common to this method of applying markers? Will Ashford do a better job of "hand-selecting" a replacement if I ask?


You're not crazy, at least not any crazier than me, the applied hour markers do look off relative to the printed ones.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> It sometimes is a bit of a game with Ewatches,WOW and The Watchery in finding the best deals. But that also makes it fun to find the best deal and check their sites often. On the other side is Joma which doesn't have much price fluctuations, sales or coupons.
> 
> The good thing about SWI is they sell some brands like Eterna, Alpina and Oris with full manufacturer warranty so they are not the average grey market dealer.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/world-watches-thewatchery-ewatches-all-same-company-2185042.html


Yes, same observations here. It makes me checking the sites often and see how the deals is going. As long as you check the prices and keep close eyes on the prices, its OK for me.

I never ordered from them, are they fulfilling legitimately? Apart from the prices, is it trustworthy to deal with them? Thanks.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Karkarov said:


> Got my Oris Aquis in from the Watchery yesterday afternoon. It was a store display, but I gotta say if this is what most of their store displays are like people can buy with confidence. Other than the protective plastic stickers not being in place, one fingerprint on the buckle (easily wiped off), and some very light scuffs on the strap, there was no damage of any kind to the watch. Crystal, back glass, case, and clasp itself are all in perfect brand new condition. It is actually better than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 10196834


Nice. if I recalled correctly, its of a very good price. I nearly pulled the trigger on this same one. Enjoy.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

55mm you say , Did Invicta buy Casio too ?



carpoon said:


> It's only 40 mm. My every day watch right now is a 55mm GX-56 King, so everything else feels kind of small, this just even more so.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Not necessarily very cheap but the Gerlach Batory small seconds (with and without) big date is back in stock again. Apparently only for a limited amount until (old) stock runs out again.

Imo one of the best Marine/Deck watches creatwd in the affordables bracket in recent years.

Grab one for a ~340$ (1300PLN) while you still can. I certainly did.

http://sklep.gerlach.org.pl/index.php?route=product/category&path=66


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

fulltimekiller86 said:


> Edox Les Vauberts 70172-3A-AIN Men's Watch , watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this as low as this watch has been, was at this price around BF but I haven't seen it any cheaper. I say nice deal.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

carpoon said:


> I got the Amazon Invicta 8926OB deal and the watch is just too small for me. Anyone interested in it for what I paid ($45 with tax) plus shipping before I send it back? They're at $63 now. Preferably US.
> 
> Not looking to make any money off the deal, just get back what I paid and help out a fellow WUS'er. PM me if you want it.


You can try posting on the invicta mods thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html'

It will probably get snatched up in no time over there.


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

ninzeo said:


> Not necessarily very cheap but the Gerlach Batory small seconds (with and without) big date is back in stock again. Apparently only for a limited amount until (old) stock runs out again.
> 
> Imo one of the best Marine/Deck watches creatwd in the affordables bracket in recent years.
> 
> ...


If the font on the date wheels matched the dial I would be all over this watch.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Auto B&M for $799:

Baume and Mercier Classima Executives MOA08592 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Swapped out the Milanese mesh to the black maratec RAF, quite possibly one of the steal of the year.
(I cancelled the Squale from Toptime for this)
Tremendous bezel action, Sellita is also spot-on everything seems to line up perfectly without some of the usual quirks of the master 1K. The QC of this series I say is more line up (if not exceed) with the original retail of $750
I haven't sized the bracelet yet but from inspection and handling it is fairly close to Vollmer quality.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> Swapped out the Milanese mesh to the black maratec RAF, quite possibly one of the steal of the year.
> (I cancelled the Squale from Toptime for this)
> Tremendous bezel action, Sellita is also spot-on everything seems to line up perfectly without some of the usual quirks of the master 1K. The QC of this series I say is more line up (if not exceed) with the original retail of $750
> I haven't sized the bracelet yet but from inspection and handling it is fairly close to Vollmer quality.


So jealous. If my wrist were just a bit bigger, I'd be all over this for sure. But 45x53x15... just too much watch for me. Maybe I'll regret it...


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Overall, happy with mine, too. Definitely punches above its (price) weight class. My two quibbles are 1) that the spacing for the tang on rubber strap don't allow for an ideal fit (it's either too tight or too loose when using either the last of the small holes or first of the larger holes) and 2) I was expecting better lume. The orange lume on the bezel while during the day looks awesome, is almost nonexistent when it comes to glow. The vintage Superluminova on the dial and hands is ok, but I feel should be stronger on a dive watch.



uyebsk said:


> Swapped out the Milanese mesh to the black maratec RAF, quite possibly one of the steal of the year.
> (I cancelled the Squale from Toptime for this)
> Tremendous bezel action, Sellita is also spot-on everything seems to line up perfectly without some of the usual quirks of the master 1K. The QC of this series I say is more line up (if not exceed) with the original retail of $750
> I haven't sized the bracelet yet but from inspection and handling it is fairly close to Vollmer quality.
> View attachment 10206562


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> ... I haven't sized the bracelet yet but from inspection and handling it is fairly close to Vollmer quality.
> View attachment 10206562


I'm about to order a Deep Star and was considering paying extra for the mesh bracelet. I've never much cared for that look but the Deep Blue rubber straps are always too long for me and I'd feel bad cutting it. Would you recommend spending the extra money? At 22mm it'd at least have some utility with everything else in my box being that width.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 for $286:

SEIKO SARB035 Mechanical Automatic Stainless Steel Wrist Watch White Face Japan 4954628403575 | eBay


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Anyone know a dealer that discounts Ball watches?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone know a dealer that discounts Ball watches?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Try contacting Timeless luxury watches in Frisco Texas.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Anyone know a dealer that discounts Ball watches?


I've found no one who beats the price of BlueK shop in Japan via Rakuten Global on Ball watches.

BLUEK | Rakuten Global Market: Ball - Watches - Lowest price


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

WUS Sponsor Topper Jewelers comes to mind.



NYAndrew said:


> Anyone know a dealer that discounts Ball watches?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I just ordered a Ball from here-- it was a great deal- it's pretty funky manipulating around their website... the "Ball" search doesn't work at all-- you get every watch they have, but if you look on their Japanese site and use a browser translator you can sort properly. The Japanese site's prices include some sort of tax I believe. Also, I believe delivery takes a while--- and idk about customs taxes etc.... yet- I will post when I actually get the watch.



WorthTheWrist said:


> I've found no one who beats the price of BlueK shop in Japan via Rakuten Global on Ball watches.
> 
> BLUEK | Rakuten Global Market: Ball - Watches - Lowest price


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

Watchgooroo strikes again.

I got my very first Glycine - I've always wanted a pilot watch but nothing really excited me from the usual collection. Then the glycine air man 17 caught my eye, I ordered one from watchgooroo on eBay thanks to the affordable watch forum. Good huge discount.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mrs. Gooroo is single-handedly clearing out Glycine's old stock.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> I posted this a few days ago but the deal is a little better. Bulova 63B176 is now $189 at watcheshalfprice on eBay. Swiss auto, 40mm, AR Sapphire. If you are on the fence regarding this one, now is the time to get off.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men's 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch
> 
> [URL="http://


With the 8% eBay Bucks offer going on for the next 13 hours, you'll earn $15.20 in eBay Bucks with this purchase...


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

The Bulova 65A107 A-15 triple crown automatic watch in black case with black strap is available on eBay for $250. Buy 2 and you get 10% off: Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 65A107 Accu Swiss A-15 Automatic Black Leather Band Watch | eBay

With the 8% eBay Bucks offer in effect for the next ~13 hours, you'll earn $20 eBay Bucks with this purchase.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

My second Glycine just arrived. I ended up getting both of these for under $350 total.

Someone else posted earlier that they put their sandblasted Glycine on a brown strap. That might be the way to go.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

Escargot said:


> With the 8% eBay Bucks offer going on for the next 13 hours, you'll earn $15.20 in eBay Bucks with this purchase...


Does anyone know what movement this has?


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Just one available. I think they were going for less during BF, but this one has a warranty.

MIDO MEN&apos;S OCEAN STAR 42MM TITANIUM CASE AUTOMATIC WATCH M026.430.44.061.00 | eBay

For 607.83 before 8% in ebay bucks and 1.6% in Befrugal


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RyanD said:


> My second Glycine just arrived. I ended up getting both of these for under $350 total.
> 
> Someone else posted earlier that they put their sandblasted Glycine on a brown strap. That might be the way to go.
> 
> View attachment 10210282


My bead blasted Combat showed up and has some pretty serious wabi between the links and on the clasp. I don't care because it will look brutalized after wear no matter how hard you try. Actually this one is showing it just from riding in a box. And it was seated properly.

Bead blasted bracelets only work for certain designs.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone know what movement this has?


Probably SW200. Good price for that movement. If it didn't have the date window I'd be all over it.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

boze said:


> I'm about to order a Deep Star and was considering paying extra for the mesh bracelet. I've never much cared for that look but the Deep Blue rubber straps are always too long for me and I'd feel bad cutting it. Would you recommend spending the extra money? At 22mm it'd at least have some utility with everything else in my box being that width.


It depends if you are going to make use of the mesh bracelet. I ordered the mesh version with the thought of using it on my cushion case airman SST. The bracelet does add some extra weight to the already substantial watch. As for the long OEM strap you can always swap it out with plenty other aftermarket options.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

uyebsk said:


> It depends if you are going to make use of the mesh bracelet. I ordered the mesh version with the thought of using it on my cushion case airman SST. The bracelet does add some extra weight to the already substantial watch. As for the long OEM strap you can always swap it out with plenty other aftermarket options.


Thanks! I went ahead with the mesh. I already put quite a few divers on leather and I've never owned a mesh bracelet so I figured this was a good time to try one.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Just one available. I think they were going for less during BF, but this one has a warranty.
> 
> MIDO MEN&apos;S OCEAN STAR 42MM TITANIUM CASE AUTOMATIC WATCH M026.430.44.061.00 | eBay
> 
> For 607.83 before 8% in ebay bucks and 1.6% in Befrugal


The one from RDBrands on Amazon came with stamped warranty card. Unfortunately, one of my bracelet screws is broken as another member also reported.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boze said:


> Thanks! I went ahead with the mesh. I already put quite a few divers on leather and I've never owned a mesh bracelet so I figured this was a good time to try one.


You can actually buy on rubber and separately add mesh for a few bucks cheaper than the mesh version.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

taike said:


> You can actually buy on rubber and separately add mesh for a few bucks cheaper than the mesh version.


Just checked and it turns out that's what I have coming: rubber and the mesh for a few bucks less.

There's more than one reason that DB is like fifty percent of my total collection but their customer service is right up there.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> Does anyone know what movement this has?


My similar 65A106 has an SW200-1. I haven't opened the 65A107 yet, but I assume it is the same since it is so similar to the 65A106.

I think OfficerCamp is referring to another watch... no date windows on any of these.


----------



## wishmann (Dec 16, 2012)

Jomashop have the Seiko Prospex Kineti Mens Watch SUN061 for $159.00.

JomaDeals.com: Watch Deal of the Day


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

EDIT: All gone within 13 minutes of this post. That was quick!

My theory seems to be correct.

3 more Timex 3GMT for US28.99 now available and were listed at around 2100 UTC. Be quick!

If you missed out today, there may be more at the same time tomorrow.


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

gregington said:


> My theory seems to be correct.
> 
> 3 more Timex 3GMT for US28.99 now available and were listed at around 2100 UTC. Be quick!
> 
> ...


Just ordered one , there's at least one left! Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Just ordered one , there's at least one left! Thanks for the heads up!


And all gone!


----------



## M111 (Jun 27, 2014)

gregington said:


> My theory seems to be correct.
> 
> 3 more Timex 3GMT for US28.99 now available and were listed at around 2100 UTC. Be quick!
> 
> ...


You tortured and tortured me daily with this great deal, and today, I finally broke down. I only have one timex, a plastic Ironman, and this one looks so much nicer. Thank you!


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Finally got my Evine combat sub I ordered on the 23rd yesterday. Nice Watch, but there's a speck of dust under the crystal between 4 and 5. I'm not sending it back as they are out of stock and am hoping it will break free. Might drive me insane until then.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

justin86 said:


> Finally got my Evine combat sub I ordered on the 23rd yesterday. Nice Watch, but there's a speck of dust under the crystal between 4 and 5. I'm not sending it back as they are out of stock and am hoping it will break free. Might drive me insane until then.


I'm still waiting on mine, unbelievable......

by the way, is this the Bulova everyone is crazy about ?

NEW BULOVA SPECIAL EDITION UHF MOON CHRONOGRAPH WATCH ON BLACK STRAP 96B251 | eBay


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Yep, although I got mine from kohls for $220 -10% from ebates and -5% from chase cash back plus got $40 kohls cash and $15 in rewards points.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Perdendosi said:


> So jealous. If my wrist were just a bit bigger, I'd be all over this for sure. But 45x53x15... just too much watch for me. Maybe I'll regret it...


You won't. I bought a DB Master1000 and a DB Nato Diver. Both were wold in a matter of a couple of weeks. For me, they are just to big.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

taike said:


> The one from RDBrands on Amazon came with stamped warranty card. Unfortunately, one of my bracelet screws is broken as another member also reported.


Wait, this happened to you too???? (I'm the "other member" who posted about this earlier.) Have you remedied it?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

royalpig180 said:


> Wait, this happened to you too???? (I'm the "other member" who posted about this earlier.) Have you remedied it?


I just emailed RDBrands. Swatch Group said bracelet is not covered by warranty. Not really impressed by Mido quality.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Special delivery from Ashfords today. Piece was freezing from sitting on the truck all day. I have quite warmed up to it. (Cue rimshot)


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

justin86 said:


> Finally got my Evine combat sub I ordered on the 23rd yesterday. Nice Watch, but there's a speck of dust under the crystal between 4 and 5. I'm not sending it back as they are out of stock and am hoping it will break free. Might drive me insane until then.


Here's hoping your bezel insert doesn't fly off like mine did, and if it does your warranty repair, unlike mine, is centered properly with no visible glue residue!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

How do you get the ebay bucks? On a side note the Srp641 Baby Tuna that I got from Ashford arrived 2 weeks ago but it came scratched I am still trying to resolve this with them. But they are now telling me the watch is out of stock and don't know when it will be restocked. What should I do? I mean I got it at BF pricing and don't want to give it up. Any one ran into similar cases?


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

taike said:


> I just emailed RDBrands. Swatch Group said bracelet is not covered by warranty. Not really impressed by Mido quality.


Interesting. That's pretty tacky on the part of Swatch. I mean I understand in the longer run the bracelet is more of a wear item when compared to the watch itself, but we're talking about a clearly defective part (given that this happened to at least two us just on this forum) on a watch that was literally brand new. I've gotten it working and I don't care enough to send the watch back, but I did just email Swatch asking for new links, but it sounds like I won't have a whole lot of luck on that front... Curious to hear what RDBrands does for you.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful piece...just love the Hokusai dial! I have an Aquascope as well (non-Hokusai) and I'm curious to know your thoughts on the bezel action. Thanks and enjoy it!



cfcfan81 said:


> Special delivery from Ashfords today. Piece was freezing from sitting on the truck all day. I have quite warmed up to it. (Cue rimshot)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

cfcfan81 said:


> Special delivery from Ashfords today. Piece was freezing from sitting on the truck all day. I have quite warmed up to it. (Cue rimshot)


JR has some fantastic dials. Congrats!


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do you get the ebay bucks?


You simply sign up for them on eBay. Then once a quarter, eBay sends you your bucks. You have one month to spend them.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Interesting. That's pretty tacky on the part of Swatch. I mean I understand in the longer run the bracelet is more of a wear item when compared to the watch itself, but we're talking about a clearly defective part (given that this happened to at least two us just on this forum) on a watch that was literally brand new. I've gotten it working and I don't care enough to send the watch back, but I did just email Swatch asking for new links, but it sounds like I won't have a whole lot of luck on that front... Curious to hear what RDBrands does for you.


Just want to say RDB is an amazing company I had a similar issue with my mido and asked for a partial refund they sent back %10 put the ocean star at around $430 not even going to complain the slightest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff_Elwood (Nov 28, 2016)

This info helped me get one today. Thanks!



gregington said:


> EDIT: All gone within 13 minutes of this post. That was quick!
> 
> My theory seems to be correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do you get the ebay bucks? On a side note the Srp641 Baby Tuna that I got from Ashford arrived 2 weeks ago but it came scratched I am still trying to resolve this with them. But they are now telling me the watch is out of stock and don't know when it will be restocked. What should I do? I mean I got it at BF pricing and don't want to give it up. Any one ran into similar cases?


Don't know @ Ebay bucks, but my black/gold bb tuna arrived with a mis-alligned chapter ring. Normally an ez fix for me ~ but case-back was not removeable by me or 3 other very skilled jewelers - literally fused into the DLC coating. Never ever have had one I could not remove until this one. Apart from those 2 things, all else was perfect on the watch. I liked it much better than I thought I would, so I hated to send it back - especially b/c it was a great deal and they said there were no more in stock (that was 3 weeks ago btw). Just had to bite the bullet - couldn't live w/o being able to fix the misallignment or regulate the watch, etc. They were great with handling the return. Hopefully will see this model discounted that deep sometime somewhere in the future. C'est la vie.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Beautiful piece...just love the Hokusai dial! I have an Aquascope as well (non-Hokusai) and I'm curious to know your thoughts on the bezel action. Thanks and enjoy it!


Doesn't take much to turn it. It centers well, but has a little play. Wish it was more stiff. Still happy though.


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Just want to say RDB is an amazing company I had a similar issue with my mido and asked for a partial refund they sent back %10 put the ocean star at around $430 not even going to complain the slightest.


I was going to say something similar... even if the bracelet isn't covered under warranty it's still a NEW watch. I would either ask for a replacement or (if you can fix it) ask for a partial refund.

I did this with an Amazon purchased AVI-8 watch. Amazon sent the wrong watch twice and then didn't have stock of the right watch. They kept wanting to give me a refund, but the deal on the watch was a smoking deal that I was going to miss if they refunded my money. So I waited until one watch was back in stock to do an exchange of the wrong watch. After all of that the correct watch finally came with a defect on the face. Again, not in stock so I couldn't exchange. So I called them up and asked for a partial refund, which they gladly did, for 30% of the purchase price. As above - it was painful to get there, but I'm not going to complain in the slightest now.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

AVS_Racing said:


> How do you get the ebay bucks? On a side note the Srp641 Baby Tuna that I got from Ashford arrived 2 weeks ago but it came scratched I am still trying to resolve this with them. But they are now telling me the watch is out of stock and don't know when it will be restocked. What should I do? I mean I got it at BF pricing and don't want to give it up. Any one ran into similar cases?





Cigarbob said:


> You simply sign up for them on eBay. Then once a quarter, eBay sends you your bucks. You have one month to spend them.


Bob is right. You sign up, spend during a three month period, and eBay deposits a portion of your purchases (usu. 1-2%, but they have specials where it can increase to 6, 8, or 10%) to use after the three-month period is over. They give you 30 days after the three-month period to spend the bucks.

Note there are some rules:
- US only (though I've not looked for eBay Bucks on ebay.co.uk or other foreign sites)
- $100 max per transaction 
- $500 max per 3 montyh period.
- Must be paid for by PayPal
- Gift cards, currency, cars, and a few other categories excluded

All the info here:

Earning and redeeming eBay Bucks


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Beautiful piece...just love the Hokusai dial! I have an Aquascope as well (non-Hokusai) and I'm curious to know your thoughts on the bezel action. Thanks and enjoy it!


Doesn't take much to turn it. It centers well, but has a little play. Wish it was more stiff. Still happy though.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Kirk B said:


> I did this with an Amazon purchased AVI-8 watch. Amazon sent the wrong watch twice and then didn't have stock of the right watch. They kept wanting to give me a refund, but the deal on the watch was a smoking deal that I was going to miss if they refunded my money. So I waited until one watch was back in stock to do an exchange of the wrong watch. After all of that the correct watch finally came with a defect on the face. Again, not in stock so I couldn't exchange. So I called them up and asked for a partial refund, which they gladly did, for 30% of the purchase price. As above - it was painful to get there, but I'm not going to complain in the slightest now.


That's some gauntlet you ran. Glad it worked out, an egregious example of the quicksand we risk ordering these things. (OT: quicksand was in TV shows like Bonanza during the 60s. Then quicksand dried up. It terrified me as a kid.)


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Pretty much echoes my sentiments. And I, too, am happy with mine, lol.



cfcfan81 said:


> Doesn't take much to turn it. It centers well, but has a little play. Wish it was more stiff. Still happy though.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Ding-Ding!

This is one of my grail watches that I have been chasing for years. It's #29 out of 50 made.

I love the music themed design. I hadn't noticed the treble clef on the second hand before. It also has music notes on the end of the push button.


----------



## AllThingsWatches (Apr 7, 2006)

RyanD said:


> Ding-Ding!
> 
> This is one of my grail watches that I have been chasing for years. It's #29 out of 50 made.
> 
> ...


Got a video of it? Congrats. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Stunning! The Dumber Drummer approves.



RyanD said:


> Ding-Ding!
> 
> This is one of my grail watches that I have been chasing for years. It's #29 out of 50 made.
> 
> I love the music themed design. I hadn't noticed the treble clef on the second hand before. It also has music notes on the end of the push button.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Ding-Ding!
> 
> This is one of my grail watches that I have been chasing for years. It's #29 out of 50 made.
> 
> ...


Grats, it's a beauty. How does it sound?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Misaligned GMT hand courtesy of thewatchery. This model is a 12hr movement with independent GMT hand, as opposed to 24hr movement.

(I'm reading that the misalignment is a common problem with these Glycines)


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

bjjkk said:


> Grats, it's a beauty. How does it sound?


It's not really loud, but it sounds good. If you are in an environment where it is too loud to hear it, you can feel the hammers hit through the case.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

DocHollidayDDS said:


> Okay, I need some advice/opinion from fellow watch nuts on a bargain piece that just landed today.
> 
> This is my first JR (still kicking myself for missing out on a Hosukai last time Ashford had them on sale), and I really wanted to like it, but after close examination of the dial on this Terrascope GMT, my OCD kicked in like a mother. Is it just me, or are the applied markers on the dial a bit off-center from the printed marks? It's the sort of thing that once I've noticed, I can't unsee. It's also the sort of thing I'd think a watch that retails for north of $3 grand would get right, even though I noticed it in the photos of more than one online review of various JR models. I especially noted that they seem to have particular difficulty getting the two markers at 12 to be precisely parallel (they should probably just fuse those together before applying them) leading to a sort of buck-toothed appearance in some cases.
> 
> I'm sort of leaning towards this one going back...so am I crazy? Should I give Ashford a chance to send me another one, or is this just something common to this method of applying markers? Will Ashford do a better job of "hand-selecting" a replacement if I ask?


Experiencing something similar with my Aeroscope. The etchings on the bezel are off. The pilot's triangle is not centered at 12 and naturally continues around the bezel. See '30' at 6 o'clock. The dial marker at 6 is centered between lugs but the 30 is not.









I'm debating asking for an exchange or just returning it. I was one of those lucky few fortunate enough to get the 20% off during the short window while they were updating sales so getting this for $744 net is great. I think I read here once that asking for an exchange messes with befrugal CB. Anyone have any insight on this? If I decide to just return it, it's because this arrived today:


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is/has been a Eterna Kontiki deal lately? I have missed out on all Kontiki occasions for the past year and am still looking for a white/blue one date 2009 model that were sold in last years sales

Any tip is greatly appreciated!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

ninzeo said:


> Does anybody know if there is/has been a Eterna Kontiki deal lately? I have missed out on all Kontiki occasions for the past year and am still looking for a white/blue one date 2009 model that were sold in last years sales
> 
> Any tip is greatly appreciated!


Only one I've seen lately.

http://www.jomashop.com/eterna-watch-1222-43-41-1302.html


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Just want to say RDB is an amazing company I had a similar issue with my mido and asked for a partial refund they sent back %10 put the ocean star at around $430 not even going to complain the slightest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree on RDBrands. Excellent customer service. My bezel was slightly misaligned so I asked for an exchange. I messed with the bezel for 20-30 minutes trying to get it loosen up and got it to where I was satisfied with it. I replied to the exchange email letting them know I decided to keep it and they came back with we're going to credit you 10%. So now I don't even know what I'm going to end up paying for this watch but something like this:

$538.68 - 45.79 befrugal - 53.86 RDBrands - 24.24 Discover Card 5% cashback Q4 Amazon = ~ $415 Yep, happy. b-)

*** To you guys with broken screw pins, if you can't get resolution, PM me and I'll mail you my spare parts:


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> 100% agree on RDBrands. Excellent customer service. My bezel was slightly misaligned so I asked for an exchange. I messed with the bezel for 20-30 minutes trying to get it loosen up and got it to where I was satisfied with it. I replied to the exchange email letting them know I decided to keep it and they came back with we're going to credit you 10%. So now I don't even know what I'm going to end up paying for this watch but something like this:
> 
> $538.68 - 45.79 befrugal - 53.86 RDBrands - 24.24 Discover Card 5% cashback Q4 Amazon = ~ $415 Yep, happy. b-)
> 
> ...


For $415 you can't even begin to go wrong. This watch is really nice. I'm enjoying mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

20mm Super Engineer Type II for $49 on Amazon

Link

Normally listed around $73 and this is the lowest I've seen or could find with quick search.









I bought one for my:


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

ninzeo said:


> Does anybody know if there is/has been a Eterna Kontiki deal lately? I have missed out on all Kontiki occasions for the past year and am still looking for a white/blue one date 2009 model that were sold in last years sales
> 
> Any tip is greatly appreciated!


I wouldn't hold your breath for a new one of the older models but I do see used ones pop up on Watch Recon and eBay.


----------



## andruha (Dec 26, 2015)

taike said:


> The one from RDBrands on Amazon came with stamped warranty card. Unfortunately, one of my bracelet screws is broken as another member also reported.


I also have a broken screw in my mido that I got from RDBrands.

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ninzeo said:


> Does anybody know if there is/has been a Eterna Kontiki deal lately? I have missed out on all Kontiki occasions for the past year and am still looking for a white/blue one date 2009 model that were sold in last years sales
> 
> Any tip is greatly appreciated!


Tip:

http://www.watchrecon.com/?query=kontiki&last_days=0


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

andruha said:


> I also have a broken screw in my mido that I got from RDBrands.


What are you guys doing, taking them out with power tools?

I backed out 4 screws to remove 2 links and it was easy as pie.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> What are you guys doing, taking them out with power tools?
> 
> I backed out 4 screws to remove 2 links and it was easy as pie.


The screws are defective. The threaded tips break off with minimal torque.


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

Put the Pan Europ on a Watch Gecko Perforated strap. I'm still waiting on the deployment clasp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

taike said:


> The screws are defective. The threaded tips break off with minimal torque.


I thought it was my fault at first, but hearing how many people are having this happen it's clearly a serious weak point.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

taike said:


> The screws are defective. The threaded tips break off with minimal torque.


I understand. Just messing and glad I'm lucky enough to not be dealing with the same.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Tanker G1 said:


> 20mm Super Engineer Type II for $49 on Amazon
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> What are you guys doing, taking them out with power tools?
> 
> I backed out 4 screws to remove 2 links and it was easy as pie.


I was going to ask a similar question, I didn't have any issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> I second that about the warning. I never thought I would jump on the Glycine train but I did. Now I have a Combat Sub and two Airman inbound. If anyone is in the market for an airman I'll be posting one of mine up on the sales forum for what I got it for since I figured it didn't make sense to have two of the same watch (only slightly different dial layout). The one I'm putting up for sale in BNIB never worn, is sold out and no longer available as an fyi.
> 
> View attachment 10193114


Still too rich for my blood, but congratulations to those who can afford them. I have an affinity to the GMT, perpetual calendar, and these 24 hour watches. These Glycines are calling...some day.

So, question, I've noticed that the styling of the hour hand with the arrow and red tip, has a 'pointer' on the opposite end, and is 12 hours ahead of the arrow (5+12=17). Is this by design? How are you supposed to set this watch up?
PM me if 'off topic'
Thank you...... Ed


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

steve12345 said:


> Tanker G1 said:
> 
> 
> > 20mm Super Engineer Type II for $49 on Amazon
> ...


Similar, but not the same. Comparison here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3503138


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I thought they had the bracelet version in stock. Maybe they will give you that one. If they do, just realize that the lug holes on the bracelet version make it difficult to attach a strap.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that ILOW.. So the moral of the story is, if you want a strapped moonwatch at some point, it's best to just get the strapped version from the giddy-up? Can you put a bracelet (the ONE) on the strapped model?
Thank you..... Ed


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

N8G said:


> Inaugural wearing of the Glycine Airman Base 22 today. The movement is very smooth and I think the watch is finished very well. Still getting used to reading the time though, but that is ok because it lets me look at the watch for longer. I like that it is different than anything else I own. Makes it interesting. Very nice piece for what I paid.
> 
> View attachment 10201450


...don't admire watch and drive....
I see your speed-o-meter is at zero.... carry on....
Nice watch.... ;-)
Ed


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eddiegee said:


> Thanks for that ILOW.. So the moral of the story is, if you want a strapped moonwatch at some point, it's best to just get the strapped version from the giddy-up? Can you put a bracelet (the ONE) on the strapped model?
> Thank you..... Ed


Yes. No.

The 2 models are incompatible. Get the one you want initially.

96b251 is the strap model, bracelet will not fit it as the lug holes are too far out.

96b258 is the bracelet model. Since lug holes are too close to the case, a strap will not fit inbetween the pin and the case.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

MorrisDay said:


> Quite possible the first time this sentence has been spoken.


...spec'd at 40mm ... one of their smaller ones. I guess you wouldn't like the Rolex homage version of the 8926OB, or is that the other way around?? ;-)
Ed


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes. No.
> 
> The 2 models are incompatible. Get the one you want initially.
> 
> ...


Excellent description... Thank you... Ed


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

eddiegee said:


> Still too rich for my blood, but congratulations to those who can afford them. I have an affinity to the GMT, perpetual calendar, and these 24 hour watches. These Glycines are calling...some day.
> 
> So, question, I've noticed that the styling of the hour hand with the arrow and red tip, has a 'pointer' on the opposite end, and is 12 hours ahead of the arrow (5+12=17). Is this by design? How are you supposed to set this watch up?
> PM me if 'off topic'
> Thank you...... Ed


The trailing hour hand is meant to give you a quick reference to time on a 12 hour scale. So when the hour hand points at 1700, its trail points to 5, indicating that 1700 is 5pm.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The trailing hour hand is meant to give you a quick reference to time on a 12 hour scale. So when the hour hand points at 1700, its trail points to 5, indicating that 1700 is 5pm.


This has been the main reason why i've been itching to pick one up.


----------



## CanucksFan (Mar 20, 2015)

tissotguy said:


> Yet another combat casualty from the Glycine revolution led by gooroo&#8230;
> 
> Couldn't passed on the savings from her + 10% ebay bucks + 1.6% Befrugal rebate.
> 
> ...


Which model is this?


----------



## toucan (Jun 16, 2009)

Mine had a small manufacturing defect, a small bit of glue stuck on the bezel near the 12 o'clock dot. Just couldn't seem to get it off and was just the tiniest bit annoying. It wasn't that noticeable until i noticed it. Called to see if I could get a swap out but they said no more in stock and if I sent it back it would have to be for a refund. They then offered me a 5% discount if i kept it. Only $8, but combined with that already insane black friday price, couldn't justify sending it back.

Don't know how OCD you are but if the scratch(es) isn't on the crystal, see if they'll give you a discount and keep it. I don't think we're gonna see the price on the watch go that low again, and even used ones on the secondary market cost more than that. Plus, the watch will get dinged and scratched up on your wrist anyways. It's a fun watch and I think you'll dig it.



AVS_Racing said:


> How do you g, it's a et the ebay bucks? On a side note the Srp641 Baby Tuna that I got from Ashford arrived 2 weeks ago but it came scratched I am still trying to resolve this with them. But they are now telling me the watch is out of stock and don't know when it will be restocked. What should I do? I mean I got it at BF pricing and don't want to give it up. Any one ran into similar cases?


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Two big watch for Christmas, thanks this thread and i am happy man now.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Damn. No shipping to Australia.



Tanker G1 said:


> 20mm Super Engineer Type II for $49 on Amazon
> 
> Link
> 
> ...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

I've had both models now and kept the bracelet version. Putting a strap on the bracelet version results in a tight fit but not hard at all. NATOs might be a stretch but I haven't tried them yet.

[quote name="eddiegee" post=36534490]Thanks for that ILOW.. So the moral of the story is, if you want a strapped moonwatch at some point, it's best to just get the strapped version from the giddy-up? Can you put a bracelet (the ONE) on the strapped model?
Thank you..... Ed[/QUOTE]

Yes. No.

The 2 models are incompatible. Get the one you want initially.

96b251 is the strap model, bracelet will not fit it as the lug holes are too far out.

96b258 is the bracelet model. Since lug holes are too close to the case, a strap will not fit inbetween the pin and the case.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

merl said:


> Thanks! Ordered one


And it arrived :-!


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

cfcfan81 said:


> Special delivery from Ashfords today. Piece was freezing from sitting on the truck all day. I have quite warmed up to it. (Cue rimshot)












Congrats!!!!! Love that dial :-!



taike said:


> Swatch Group said bracelet is not covered by warranty. Not really impressed by Mido quality.


Wait, what?? How can the bracelet on a brand new watch _not _be covered under the manufacturer's warranty? Surely that would be like Toyota (or any other affected manufacturer) saying that the faulty airbags in their vehicles were not covered under the vehicle's warranty.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

What a dial!



cfcfan81 said:


> Special delivery from Ashfords today. Piece was freezing from sitting on the truck all day. I have quite warmed up to it. (Cue rimshot)


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My SRP641 has a slightly misaligned chapter ring. It's barley noticeable and meets my expectations since it is was a heavily discounted grey-market purchase.



AVS_Racing said:


> How do you get the ebay bucks? On a side note the Srp641 Baby Tuna that I got from Ashford arrived 2 weeks ago but it came scratched I am still trying to resolve this with them. But they are now telling me the watch is out of stock and don't know when it will be restocked. What should I do? I mean I got it at BF pricing and don't want to give it up. Any one ran into similar cases?


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Another Invicta deal. Speedway Chrono Quartz for $52 and Prime Shipping. Was $43 yesterday but this still beats the average price by almost $20.
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Spee..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=36A742NQ6R80R9XXD0MK

Also seeing a bunch of Timexes in the $20-27 range in the Gold Box deals... Easy Readers and Weekenders

And ^^ that Aquascope's dial is stunning.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

CamM77 said:


> Congrats!!!!! Love that dial :-!
> 
> Wait, what?? How can the bracelet on a brand new watch _not _be covered under the manufacturer's warranty? Surely that would be like Toyota (or any other affected manufacturer) saying that the faulty airbags in their vehicles were not covered under the vehicle's warranty.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I equate a band to tires. Unless you negotiate tire coverage, you're on you're own if your tire blows on the way out of the lot.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The trailing hour hand is meant to give you a quick reference to time on a 12 hour scale. So when the hour hand points at 1700, its trail points to 5, indicating that 1700 is 5pm.


I'm confused isnt that watch reading 0508 hours or 5:08am? If the trailing hour hand points to 17 isnt that 5:08PM?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm confused isnt that watch reading 0508 hours or 5:08am? If the trailing hour hand points to 17 isnt that 5:08PM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The pointer is for the military hour. It's a little trick, but the tail of the hour hand points exactly 12 hours the other way, making it easier to read a 24 hour dial.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

Techme said:


> Damn. No shipping to Australia.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is a blessing in disguise. There are several vendors on Ebay selling this. The 20 mm with is about $18 and the 22mm $22 and 24 mm $24 shipping included. Own one and it is great. There is also a thread on this bracelet under the title " Chinese Super Engineer" in the affordable forum.

20/22/24mm Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links Watchband | eBay


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

8


eddiegee said:


> ...don't admire watch and drive....
> I see your speed-o-meter is at zero.... carry on....
> Nice watch.... ;-)
> Ed


Ha! Yes, in line at the local caffeine dispensary. Better place than most to admire a new watch.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

mannal said:


> I equate a band to tires. Unless you negotiate tire coverage, you're on you're own if your tire blows on the way out of the lot.


Perhaps I misunderstood the original issue. I took it to be that the band was broken on delivery, in which case I would stand by my analogy. However, if the band was broken after the watch was supplied, then I completely take your point.

Having said that, were the "tyre" (in your analogy) to blow due to a manufacturing fault, then I would expect that to be covered under warranty.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm confused isnt that watch reading 0508 hours or 5:08am? If the trailing hour hand points to 17 isnt that 5:08PM?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


that had is really only useful when it is a 24 hour purist watch, and it is just helpful with you are in the times after 12:00. if you get a GMT airman then the tail is of no use. i have never seen why i would want an airman that was not a purist.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

tylehman said:


> that had is really only useful when it is a 24 hour purist watch, and it is just helpful with you are in the times after 12:00. if you get a GMT airman then the tail is of no use. i have never seen why i would want an airman that was not a purist.


It is also useful in the Base 22 GA version as the arrow/tail hand is the 24 hour GMT hand (that is what I have).


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Ordered this Bulova last night for $379, good price for a Swiss automatic chronograph (believe it has SW500?)









Also available same price PVD blackout or on a strap for $349 

I got 8% ebay bucks of $30 , expired now but comes up every few weeks, paypal has a $10 off $100 from now til 12/24 if u'd rather


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

N8G said:


> It is also useful in the Base 22 GA version as the arrow/tail hand is the 24 hour GMT hand (that is what I have).


yes that is a very special complication. where it is a 24 hour watch with a 4th hand to set on a local 12 hour time. i think the white one with the blue 12 hour hand looks really cool.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

$427.50 before any coupons or cash back. This is the current model. I just saw one at the local AD. Includes factory warranty.

Frederique Constant FC-303WGH5B6 Watches,Men's Ltd Ed Vintage Rally Healey Dark Grey Leather Silver-Tone Dial, Limited Edition Frederique Constant Automatic Watches


----------



## pmucha (Feb 14, 2011)

Target is offering an additional 40% off some of their watches. Couldn't resist picking this one up:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

New Revue Thommen sale at Gemnation. Good prices on divers.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Frederique Constant Analytics package only $89.10 shipped with promo code CHRONO2410

Analytics | Frederique Constant


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks! Another stocking-suffer. Used my Red Card and got another 5% off.



pmucha said:


> Target is offering an additional 40% off some of their watches. Couldn't resist picking this one up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

RidingDonkeys said:


> The trailing hour hand is meant to give you a quick reference to time on a 12 hour scale. So when the hour hand points at 1700, its trail points to 5, indicating that 1700 is 5pm.


Doesn't apply to the models with the red GMT hand. The main hour hand shows 12hr time and the tail is useless 6hr apart.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

CamM77 said:


> ...
> 
> Wait, what?? How can the bracelet on a brand new watch _not _be covered under the manufacturer's warranty? Surely that would be like Toyota (or any other affected manufacturer) saying that the faulty airbags in their vehicles were not covered under the vehicle's warranty.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


No, you're not missing anything. I agree it should be covered, but Swatch said it isn't because it's a wear item.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Resistance was futile. Ordered one of these puppies!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

mannal said:


> My SRP641 has a slightly misaligned chapter ring. It's barley noticeable and meets my expectations since it is was a heavily discounted grey-market purchase.


Yours was gray market? Mine came in with perfect chapter ring and was the US market version.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Yours was gray market? Mine came in with perfect chapter ring and was the US market version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Gray market refers to other than authorized dealer, not buying outside of target market.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> Resistance was futile. Ordered one of these puppies!


iPhone photo doesn't do justice to this. Mine is running +2 seconds/day. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

RyanD said:


> New Revue Thommen sale at Gemnation. Good prices on divers.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com


Ryan,
How would you compare RT to Glycine? I'm interested in the Combat 7 version that you bought through Gilt, I think, but also like the RT Airspeed. They are similar in price and design but not certain of the differences in quality or history. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tom (Feb 13, 2006)

Very cool! What is the lugsize? Really don't know, hahaha


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Frederique Constant Analytics package only $89.10 shipped with promo code CHRONO2410
> 
> Analytics | Frederique Constant


Also mentioned recently (before the sale price) in a thread on the HAQ forum:

Reference Time - Page 20

including a response by me that provides links to alternatives, like a timegrapher, or some fine free/open-source software written by another member or our fine forums (contrate_wheel) using a laptop microphone, or an inexpensive (~$10USD) piezo mic available from amazon

Reference Time - Page 20


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Tom said:


> Very cool! What is the lugsize? Really don't know, hahaha


22mm.


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Some excellent prices on Revue Thommen at GemNation, some the lowest I've seen.

Watches at Gemnation.com

42mm Valjoux 7750 Chronograph Diver for $629 on bracelet 
Revue Thommen Diver Men's Watch Model: 17571.6136








40mm Valjoux 7750 Chronograph Pilot for $629 on bracelet 
Revue Thommen Airspeed Heritage Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 17081.6139








40mm ETA 2824 Pilot for $295 on leather.
Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge Men's Watch Model: 16052.2532


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I use the term grey-market loosely. I meant they are not an authorized dealer.



Raydius said:


> Yours was gray market? Mine came in with perfect chapter ring and was the US market version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got a deep blue email that the 40% cyber code sale is still ongoing. Looks like he'll take it all the way to Christmas as he did last year.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks to those who replied about the SRP641, yea I'm still waiting to hear back from them I guess I might just have to keep it as I've been wanting this model since it came out and they don't have replacements. I'll see if I can get a discount.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Ryan,
> How would you compare RT to Glycine? I'm interested in the Combat 7 version that you bought through Gilt, I think, but also like the RT Airspeed. They are similar in price and design but not certain of the differences in quality or history. Thanks in advance.


Glycines are back on Gilt today. The Glycine Sub I got looks and feels great. I would go with Glycine. Probably better resale also.

Don't forget to use the $40 back on $200 from Amex if you qualify.

https://www.gilt.com/sale/men/glycine-watches-4838?q.display=


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

CanucksFan said:


> Which model is this?


It's the 3890.19


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mannal said:


> My SRP641 has a slightly misaligned chapter ring. It's barley noticeable and meets my expectations since it is was a heavily discounted grey-market purchase.


I doubt you'll have better luck with a Seiko AD unless you pick out your watch in person.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

taike said:


> No, you're not missing anything. I agree it should be covered, but Swatch said it isn't because it's a wear item.


I bet that excuse would run afoul of EU consumer protection laws.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep. If the watch means that much to me, I go to an AD/Boutique and pick it out myself. I expect empty boxes, loose screws, misaligned chapter rings, incorrect watches........... If the watch is perfect when it arrives, my expectations are exceeded.



mleok said:


> I doubt you'll have better luck with a Seiko AD unless you pick out your watch in person.


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

Suunto Men's Ambit2 SS019562000 Digital Rubber Quartz Watch $48.71https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=6157840


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Wheres everyome getting the glycines from are they still on sale ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> Wheres everyome getting the glycines from are they still on sale ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Gilt and eBay user watchgooroo for the most part.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

People need to be on the lookout for killer deals on this BC4 Flight Timer.

There are multiple models that look like this, but only this one has the buttons on the lower left and lower right that move the hour hand instantly up or down an hour. It's as close to a wildly expensive in-house tool watch as it gets.

Very very cool watch.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Gilt and eBay user watchgooroo for the most part.


The gilt stock matches the stock of watchgooroo. I'd imagine she is behind their sales as well but I have not bought from gilt to confirm that thought.


----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

Gone again. Missed it by _that_ much!



InlandSurfer said:


> *Suunto Men's Ambit2 SS019562000 Digital Rubber Quartz Watch $48.71https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219?utm_source=cj&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=6157840*


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

DrewM said:


> Gone again. Missed it by _that_ much!


I got the email from areatrend and immediately sprinted upstairs and by then it was already gone. They must of only had one in stock.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys. 

Just wondering, for the people who scored a Mido Ocean Star Captain V (Ti), where did you get it? I'm after an online store that ships to Australia.

I've only been able to find sellers on eBay (if you purchased from eBay, if you could let me know which seller you used that'd be great).

PS: Congratulations on a scoring a great watch by the way!!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

steve12345 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This is a blessing in disguise. There are several vendors on Ebay selling this. The 20 mm with is about $18 and the 22mm $22 and 24 mm $24 shipping included. Own one and it is great. There is also a thread on this bracelet under the title " Chinese Super Engineer" in the affordable forum.
> 
> 20/22/24mm Watch Band Strap Straight End Bracelet Links Solid Links Watchband | eBay


Thanks for your feedback. I've read that thread and summarised that the SC band is better overall. I've had the Chinese one in my eBay watch list for a few months and have close to pulling the trigger a few times. eBay has a 10% off deal at the moment (for Aussie sellers), however last time this deal was offered there was glitch for OS sellers. Might do some digging on the OzBargain thread.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

impetusera said:


> I got the email from areatrend and immediately sprinted upstairs and by then it was already gone. They must of only had one in stock.


That was mine. Literally. They f'd up when they mailed it to me by leaving off the street address. Watch delivered to my local PO (it has my name, city, zip) then returned as undeliverable. Many emails to CS who refused to do anything about it and blamed PayPal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DrewM said:


> Gone again. Missed it by _that_ much!


Says in stock for me. Try again.

Edit: Says in stock, but won't load into the cart.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Techme said:


> Says in stock for me. Try again.


Try adding to cart.


----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

Techme said:


> Says in stock for me. Try again.


It teases you by showing in stock until you try putting it in your cart. Still, I keep clicking on it every few minutes hoping that something will change ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

30% off at GILT with code "INARUSH30" for the next 3 hours. 6pm - 9pm Eastern Time.

***Savings is capped at $75.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> 30% off at GILT with code "INARUSH30" for the next 3 hours. 6pm - 9pm Eastern Time.
> 
> ***Savings is capped at $75.


Couldn't get that code to work.

But CYBER25 for 25% off my first purchase at GILT, capped at $75 does.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

DrewM said:


> It teases you by showing in stock until you try putting it in your cart. Still, I keep clicking on it every few minutes hoping that something will change ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


The last time it was available I had it in my cart and was part way through checkout when it changed to out of stock.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> Couldn't get that code to work.
> 
> But CYBER25 for 25% off my first purchase at GILT, capped at $75 does.


Weird. Works in my cart but I'm resisting going further.

Maybe it's targeted? Not sure. This is the email I received...


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> This isn't a sales thread. Take it to the sales forum.


No good deed goes unpunished. Maybe he would rather help out a member of this thread than have it go on WatchRecon.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Couldn't get that code to work.
> 
> But CYBER25 for 25% off my first purchase at GILT, capped at $75 does.


Thank you *cel4145*:









Let's see what all this Glycine hubbub is about.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Settle!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

$360.68 for a blue 41.5mm Alpina Alpiner on bracelet seems like a good deal.

Amazon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow. Wow. Wow. What a cool freakin' watch!

The weight. The profile. The toolish grey. The dial texture. The black gloss surrounds on the raised vintage markers. The ETA movement.

This is a cool, cool watch. If you have even an inkling that this watch could be for you, try it.

I consider Hamilton to be the benchmark for cheap Swiss tool watch with style. I love a good Hamilton. This watch at $350-$400? OMG. What a deal.

Yes, I intentionally took the shot with the hideous glare to show the raised logo and marker surrounds. I can't get a .... that shows the dial texture, but it's there and looks great.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thank you *cel4145*:
> 
> Let's see what all this Glycine hubbub is about.
> 
> View attachment 10221914


Cool. I already have a Glycine, but have been eyeing that one. Couldn't resist myself at $270 either :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Guys. 
Do you know how low these Mido Captain V have gone. I'd like to grab one soon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ctkjjk said:


> Watchgooroo strikes again.
> 
> I got my very first Glycine - I've always wanted a pilot watch but nothing really excited me from the usual collection. Then the glycine air man 17 caught my eye, I ordered one from watchgooroo on eBay thanks to the affordable watch forum. Good huge discount.


Wow. This model is super hot. What's the case size ? Does he have more ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

taike said:


> The one from RDBrands on Amazon came with stamped warranty card. Unfortunately, one of my bracelet screws is broken as another member also reported.


How did they address the issue ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> How did they address the issue ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They haven't yet. Just sent me a canned response after 1 day saying to wait 2 business days for a response.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Guys.
> Do you know how low these Mido Captain V have gone. I'd like to grab one soon.
> 
> 
> ...


Jet.com has the gret Titanium for $550

https://jet.com/product/detail/5020...338728:pla-161681998380:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Jet.com has the gret Titanium for $550
> 
> https://jet.com/product/detail/5020...338728:pla-161681998380:na:na:na:2&code=PLA15


Wow. That's a sweet deal 
Wonder if I can find a coupon out there for Jet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YabosMcGee (Nov 4, 2016)

New to watches in general, but I believe this is a good deal.

*<Nice pictures of watches go here if you have more posts than I do. Sorry everyone>*

*Victorinox Alpnach Auto Chrono Watch on Massdrop for $449.99 + $7.75 shipping (Looks like I can't post links either *:-(*)

**Note: At checkout, you'll have your choice of a Black Dial/Leather Strap or Blue Dial/PVD SS Strap. This drop is limited to 250 units. *

Victorinox
Movement: ETA 7750
Crystal: AR-coated sapphire
Date display at 6 o'clock
Running seconds at 9 o'clock
30-min timer at 12 o'clock
12-hr timer at 6 o'clock
Unidirectional 120-click countdown bezel
Case diameter: 43 mm
Case thickness: 15 mm
Lug width: 21 mm
Water resistance: 100 m
Made in Switzerland

Been reading this thread almost every day, and I searched to see what this watch usually goes for. So far, I've only seen it cheaper during an Amazon Lightning Deal. It's been on Massdrop before, but for $500. Did I do good, or should I go back to lurking?


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> $360.68 for a blue 41.5mm Alpina Alpiner on bracelet seems like a good deal.
> 
> Amazon
> 
> View attachment 10222066


Few drinks in and this one had me from the get go. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

francobollo said:


> Thanks so much for the heads up.
> I ordered the automatic, and shipping was free.
> The NH35A movement alone is worth the price of the watch.
> francobollo


Have you received this watch yet? I'm curious about the movement because the Legend watches website mentioned a Miyota movement and not the Seiko NH35. I'd like to buy this watch to swap the movement into my SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

YabosMcGee said:


> New to watches in general, but I believe this is a good deal.
> 
> *<Nice pictures of watches go here if you have more posts than I do. Sorry everyone>*
> 
> ...


A good deal for the blue one, but Got the grey one for $359 On a Lightning Deal ast month, but any 7750 under $500 is a good deal


----------



## YabosMcGee (Nov 4, 2016)

YabosMcGee said:


> New to watches in general, but I believe this is a good deal.
> 
> *<Nice pictures of watches go here if you have more posts than I do. Sorry everyone>*
> 
> ...


Ok I guess I lied. For some reason it still showed the pictures after I removed them.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought the Alpiner a few months ago and I thought I had a great deal for $500... The average selling price earlier this year was in the $700s. For $360, it's a steal!


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> I bought the Alpiner a few months ago and I thought I had a great deal for $500... For $360, it's a steal!


Wow. That just made me even more ecstatic about the purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YabosMcGee (Nov 4, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> A good deal for the blue one, but Got the grey one for $359 from Areatrend last month, but any 7750 under $500 is a good deal


Nice, thanks. Like I said, just started getting into this hobby, so I was looking around for a "frugal" auto chrono. I've done some cursory searching, but haven't turned up the info I'm looking for. How do you like the watch? I was going to go the Chinese movement route for a mech/auto chrono, but I've read they have reliability issues. I'm guessing the ETA 7750 is pretty solid?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

YabosMcGee said:


> Nice, thanks. Like I said, just started getting into this hobby, so I was looking around for a "frugal" auto chrono. I've done some cursory searching, but haven't turned up the info I'm looking for. How do you like the watch? I was going to go the Chinese movement route for a mech/auto chrono, but I've read they have reliability issues. I'm guessing the ETA 7750 is pretty solid?


So far, so good. Accurate and fun to play with. It looks much better in the flesh than in photos. It was from Amazon on a Lightning deal (not Areatrend)


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K..._SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=alpina+watch&psc=1

One left--good price on an Alpina Startimer Chrono.

Sorry--on my phone and can't post a pic.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

bkscott said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K..._SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=alpina+watch&psc=1
> 
> One left--good price on an Alpina Startimer Chrono.
> 
> Sorry--on my phone and can't post a pic.


$562.94
Same seller as blue alpiner deal


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice hand wind swiss

Bulova 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini
$199.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262635027158


----------



## techchallenger (Dec 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's a sweet deal
> Wonder if I can find a coupon out there for Jet


Try TRIPLE10 or TRIPLE15

***Also: The blue dial Alpiner deal is a good one. I purchased the same model a few months ago on leather from TOM for $313.99 and it was the best price I've seen.***


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

taike said:


> Nice hand wind swiss
> 
> Bulova 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini
> $199.99
> Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63A121 Accu Swiss Gemini Automatic Brown Leather Watch | eBay


Interesting. Mine has blue hands. I read on here back when I was researching my purchase that the movement was easily worth near what the watch was selling for. The only thing I don't like about it is the lume on the hands. I wish it wasn't there at all as I don't think it fits the style of the watch very well. If it wasn't for that it would easily be one of my favorites.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

mleok said:


> taike said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're not missing anything. I agree it should be covered, but Swatch said it isn't because it's a wear item.
> ...


That excuse wouldn't wash with Australian consumer law either. Besides, what "wear" can reasonably have occurred to a bracelet on a BNIB watch? Something tells me that Swatch Group need to read up on the definition of "fit for purpose".


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Interesting. Mine has blue hands. I read on here back when I was researching my purchase that the movement was easily worth near what the watch was selling for. The only thing I don't like about it is the lume on the hands. I wish it wasn't there at all as I don't think it fits the style of the watch very well. If it wasn't for that it would easily be one of my favorites.


Mine has blue hands as well. I think it may be just the lighting that makes them look black in the photo


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> This isn't a sales thread. Take it to the sales forum.


+1. Well said, robotaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

deleted


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys please take it down a notch. This is a great thread with great deals, great watches, and great conversation. I'd hate to see it locked because a couple of folks got hot under the collar.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> Guys please take it down a notch. This is a great thread with great deals, great watches, and great conversation. I'd hate to see it locked because a couple of folks got hot under the collar.


Also considering that we were effectively given a final warning not too long ago...


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

The Watchery has some incredible deals on Quartz Glycine's great selection like this one is $90 before rebates etc..









Glycine 3754-19AT-LB9-4 Watches,Men's Black Genuine Leather Black Dial, Casual Glycine Quartz Watches


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> The Watchery has some incredible deals on Quartz Glycine's great selection like this one is $90 before rebates etc..
> 
> View attachment 10224138
> 
> ...


Great price but it's only 36mm though.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

RyanD said:


> Frederique Constant Analytics package only $89.10 shipped with promo code CHRONO2410
> 
> Analytics | Frederique Constant


Is this being discussed in any other thread? (more info and discussion isn't appropriate in this thread)


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Alpina lady 300 extreme diver 38mm on Amazon for $248. Same design as the seastrong but 38mm quartz. $288 on bracelet. Only 2 left.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...W720VT8BH#technicalSpecifications_feature_div


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

NIB Glycine Combat Iguana Quartz Watch, Swiss Made, 40mm, MSRP: $450 (10+ Pics) | eBay
I recommend this watch, I got if for $89...pale blue numbers on the inner dial, overall brilliant design IMO esp. the case with polished endlink sides--it's quite a looker. Sapphire crystal. Glycine quality at $99 are you kidding me?

Get over the date placement, it's perfectly pugnacious, a Glycine Combat after all


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone mind PMing me the ballpark on acceptable offer price on Airmans from Watchgooroo?


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a surprising comment. Isn't that the model which finally forced Rolex Sub owners to accept that THEIR bracelets were SUBstandard?

The emperor's new clothes Invicta, so to speak. Invicra being the kid in the story, of course.



City74 said:


> Got the Amazon Invicta 8926OB deal in the mail and it's my first Invicta. Well the bracelet it junk, hate the lettering on the case, the clasp is awful.....but.....for $41 it's actually nice looking and has a Seiko NH35a movement which alone costs about what I paid for the whole watch. I actually think it's a keeper
> 
> View attachment 10199618


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a Rolex submariner , I didn't know my bracelet was substandard . Why doesn't anyone tell me these things ?

Doesn't matter anyway it just sits in my safe while I wear all the affordable watches the enablers on this forum enticed me into buying.



Relojes said:


> That's a surprising comment. Isn't that the model which finally forced Rolex Sub owners to accept that THEIR bracelets were SUBstandard?
> 
> The emperor's new clothes Invicta, so to speak. Invicra being the kid in the story, of course.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

peatnick said:


> Ordered this Bulova last night for $379, good price for a Swiss automatic chronograph (believe it has SW500?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine from Kohl's for about $320, but no bracelet.

I'm thinking about getting the silver version if it's still available and there is another bucks deal before Xmas.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WoW has 15% off everything with code SANTA15. I see a few decent deals, so it's worth looking around.


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Citizen Skyhawk Titanium JY0010-50E $384.99 Amazon Deal of the day. I don't think I have ever seen it lower. https://www.amazon.com/Citizen-JY00...3-1ba4-4f4e-bdcc-0febe090b8ed&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Weekender on sale for $15.99 on Amazon

On Black and Gray Nylon - https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P72200-Weekender-Reversible-Slip-Thru/dp/B00YTY9BQC/
On Green and Tan Nylon - https://www.amazon.com/Timex-TW2P72100-Weekender-Reversible-Slip-Thru/dp/B00YTY9BYE/

Also an Expedition for $18.99 - https://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49909-Expedition-Rugged-Leather/dp/B0083XFHV8/

And a black/red Casio Edifice tied for its lowest price point on Amazon at $43.99 via Camelx3 - https://www.amazon.com/Casio-EFM-501-1A4VCF-Edifice-Analog-Display/dp/B00DIA6T9K/


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

This seems to be a good price on Graham Chronofighter. Amazon warehouse deal for $1287.61. My experience buying used watches from them, most watches received were either new or like new regardless of description.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HO68N52/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> This seems to be a good price on Graham Chronofighter. Amazon warehouse deal for $1287.61. My experience buying used watches from them, most watches received were either new or like new regardless of description.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HO68N52/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ


Amazon Warehouse watches are either excellent or broken. Looks like a good deal though.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oris on Amazon Warehouse for $800.

https://smile.amazon.com/Oris-73376...qid=1481992627&sr=1-324&keywords=mens+watches


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hamilton Men's H35415781 Timeless Class Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Grey Watch $429.61.
https://smile.amazon.com/Hamilton-H...qid=1481993344&sr=1-542&keywords=mens+watches


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

I think this is normal price ($124) but it is a good deal and is hard to find in stock:

https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/020se/

Automatic available in red, blue, black or green.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

I gave some of these out for Christmas presents last year and they were well received. It's a quartz watch but a great price at $180. Like Ryan said, they will likely either be brand new (more likely) but if not like new, you can return.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product...sfl_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2L77EE7U53NWQ

*GV2 by Gevril Men's 9905 Scuderia Watch With Black Leather Band*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

$637.56 after 8% ebates and TAKE20 discount of $75 at Gilt.

I bit the bullet. Helluva watch for the money.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

NOT A deal 

My apologies in advance if this is the wrong section , but lately this is the only place i hang out  
I purchased a watch from joma a week ago and now the same watch is $150 less on their site . How do i go about resolving this, figured i would ask my friends here before chatting with joma cone monday 
1- should i return it .
2- should i ask for a price adjustment .

Thanks in advance . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

halaku said:


> NOT A deal
> 
> My apologies in advance if this is the wrong section , but lately this is the only place i hang out
> I purchased a watch from joma a week ago and now the same watch is $150 less on their site . How do i go about resolving this, figured i would ask my friends here before chatting with joma cone monday
> ...


Call them. They'll comp you.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Call them. They'll comp you.


Thank you .. sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Some excellent prices on Revue Thommen at GemNation, some the lowest I've seen.
> 
> Watches at Gemnation.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

patrolmi said:


> The Watchery has some incredible deals on Quartz Glycine's great selection like this one is $90 before rebates etc..
> 
> View attachment 10224138
> 
> ...


Are there any codes active for the Watchery? There's a bracelet version I'm interested in.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Got my 20mm Super Engineer Type II that I ordered for $49 from Amazon and then posted here. Pretty clearly not the legit article. Came in a generic package that reads 'Cardinal Quality Band'. No MiLTAT ID, links are rounded instead of flat on top, and the end links are not even close. Returning and reporting to Amazon.

Sorry everyone. :-(

Edit: found what I got. It's third from the left here - http://www.cardinalwatches.com.au/pdf/90-last.pdf


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Great price at Amazon on the Alpina Seastrong 300 chrono for $710.29. Hard to believe, but this smokes Massdrop by almost $300! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL725...482003396&sr=8-79&keywords=alpina+watches+men


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

I wish that Revue Thommen diver with the Omega style hands wasn't so huge.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Great price at Amazon on the Alpina Seastrong 300 chrono for $710.29. Hard to believe, but this smokes Massdrop by almost $300! https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-AL725...482003396&sr=8-79&keywords=alpina+watches+men


Same Amazon seller as the Alpiner deal. They also have a good price on 44mm blue Startimer Pilot. Maybe others? Their Amazon Storefront may be worth a look.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

JOEYBONES said:


> I have a Rolex submariner , I didn't know my bracelet was substandard . Why doesn't anyone tell me these things ?
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway it just sits in my safe while I wear all the affordable watches the enablers on this forum enticed me into buying.


I believed he was referring to the previous generation 16610 Submariners with the hollow midlinks.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Another TJ Maxx find - a Filson Dutch Harbor Green Dial F0120001755 watch with sapphire glass, a Shinola Argonite 715 quartz movement, and a beautiful Wickett & Craig bridle leather strap. This watch is certified at 30 ATM or 990 feet and has a screw-down crown. The dial uses Swiss Super LumiNova on each marker and the bezel has Super LumiNova accents at every minute position for the first 15 minutes, then at every five minutes. The gold-colored back detail is outstanding. List on this watch is $800 and the TJ Maxx price was $229.99. It is a beautifully made watch with a lot of details. Some quick pictures below.































​The store where I shopped also had a black dial Dutch Harbor Filson, a Filson Journeyman GMT Watch in a really nice PVD finish, and a slew of Citizens and a few Seikos. Between this thread and TJ Maxx, I am going broke saving money this Thanksgiving and Christmas season.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Snagged on of the Timex T2P426 today ( Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay ). 2 left if you want one.


----------



## DocHollidayDDS (Dec 11, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Same Amazon seller as the Alpiner deal. They also have a good price on 44mm blue Startimer Pilot. Maybe others? Their Amazon Storefront may be worth a look.


That seller also has an Oris 65 for about as cheap ($888) as I can remember seeing one:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01MYUOFO1/ref=mp_s_a_1_25?ie=UTF8&qid=1482008496


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

ffeingol said:


> Snagged on of the Timex T2P426 today ( Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay ). 2 left if you want one.


One Timex left now. Thanks!

I also went ahead and ordered this Glycine from The Watchery, along with a $19 Puma digital. With 10% BeFrugal and GIFT10 code the total is just $90.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Hopped on the Gooroo train. Made an offer and scooped up the last one.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

ffeingol said:


> Snagged on of the Timex T2P426 today ( Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay ). 2 left if you want one.


does not send to netherlands...hate it.. :-(


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

ffeingol said:


> Snagged on of the Timex T2P426 today ( Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay ). 2 left if you want one.


does not send to netherlands...hate it.. :-(


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The Martian Notifier Smartwatch normally goes for $129, but on Popular Mechanics you *get it on sale for just $30*.










Details & Requirements


Dimensions: 1.7"H x 1.7"W x 0.5"T
Weight: 1.83 oz
Upper command & lower select buttons
RGB LED light
Graphic OLED display: 96x16 pixel
Bluetooth 4.0 (classic & low energy)
Battery: built-in lithium polymer (rechargeable)
Battery life: 7 days of use time & 2 years of total life
Charge time: 2 hours
*Includes:*

Martian Notifier Watch (black)
Micro-USB cable
Quick connect guide
Compatibility


Compatible devices:
iPad Air, Mini, 3rd Gen
iPhone 4S or newer (includes both regular & Plus models)
Android tablets w/ 3.0 or later
Android smartphones w/ 3.0 or later

Martian App required (for syncing watch to your smartphone--free download available)
Micro-USB port (for recharging & firmware updates)
Supported languages:
Menu & manual: English, French & Chinese (more coming soon)
Incoming texts: all languages supported by your smartphone


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I found that most of the low-cost smart-watches require an app to be downloaded from a source other than Google Play. This is the first one I see with a legit app in the Play Store.

Gonna check one out

Thanks



HoustonReal said:


> The Martian Notifier Smartwatch normally goes for $129, but on Popular Mechanics you *get it on sale for just $30*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Some folks might go for this: Amazon Lightning Deal on a Vulcain Cricket X-TREME. Price seems to be about half of everyone else at $1,495.

https://www.amazon.com/Vulcain-Cric..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=MNVJ29YT9BHR31YP1WMD

Better details and a video of the alarm are here:

https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/vulcain/vulcain-gmt-extreme-manual-wind-161925-163cf


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ nice watch if you need a GMT


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

You should have googled before spending that much in a watch then. b-)

Juat kidding, but I think you might have figured by now that the comment refers to the previous Sub generation. If you were around the watch forums then, it would not come as a surprise.



JOEYBONES said:


> I have a Rolex submariner , I didn't know my bracelet was substandard . Why doesn't anyone tell me these things ?
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway it just sits in my safe while I wear all the affordable watches the enablers on this forum enticed me into buying.


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

marathonna said:


> does not send to netherlands...hate it.. :-(


I used a forwarder to get it to Australia. Still far cheaper than anywhere local or on eBay


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Kirk B said:


> Some folks might go for this: Amazon Lightning Deal on a Vulcain Cricket X-TREME. Price seems to be about half of everyone else at $1,495.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vulcain-Cric..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=MNVJ29YT9BHR31YP1WMD
> 
> ...


Nice find. I wish the WR was more "X-TREME" at 300M instead. It would be a perfect travel watch with GMT, world time, alarm, and diver.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Boding said:


> Nice find. I wish the WR was more "X-TREME" at 300M instead. It would be a perfect travel watch with GMT, world time, alarm, and diver.


I read your comment and started thinking, if I had that watch, would I wear it swimming? It's a quick 'no' for me and I'd have to imagine most others scanning the 'affordable' threads or not. When I look at your requirements for a perfect travel watch, G-Shock is the first thing that comes to mind. So I'm off to look at G-Shocks now...


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I read your comment and started thinking, if I had that watch, would I wear it swimming? It's a quick 'no' for me and I'd have to imagine most others scanning the 'affordable' threads or not. When I look at your requirements for a perfect travel watch, G-Shock is the first thing that comes to mind. So I'm off to look at G-Shocks now...


Yep, I get that. The diver part is the biggest requirement. Having a watch that could have all those complications and for it to be mechanical and in-house is something that really intrigues me.


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

mmarc77 said:


> *Hamilton Men's H35415781 Timeless Class Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Grey Watch $429.61.*
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Hamilton-H...qid=1481993344&sr=1-542&keywords=mens+watches


Great price, but just to be clear for anyone who's interested, it's a used watch (albeit apparently in very good condition).

If you're specifically after a BNIB Pan Europ, both the blue and grey variants are selling for approx. $651 and $656 respectively at the moment from Perfect Timing (via Amazon Marketplace). Both fulfilled and warrantied by Amazon and going for about $40 less than the next cheapest price I can see at the time of posting this.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Speaking of the Pan Europ, not sure why anyone would buy the time only version at $650 when you can get the chrono version at Ashford for $599 with free shipping anywhere in the world.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> free shipping anywhere in the world


Wow, how long have they been doing that?


----------



## bc4393 (Nov 4, 2015)

Suunbto Quest for 68 bucks on areatrend. I'm in for one!

https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-quest-ss018156000-black-rubber-quartz-watch-1681900980


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

eljay said:


> Wow, how long have they been doing that?


Ashford are doing free international shipping for all orders over $99 till January 15th.



Tokeiski said:


> Speaking of the Pan Europ, not sure why anyone would buy the time only version at $650 when you can get the chrono version at Ashford for $599 with free shipping anywhere in the world.


Without doubt, the chrono version for $599 with free shipping is a cracking deal. I even picked one of them up for myself during the Black Friday sales. As for the chrono vs non-chrono question, I guess it's a case of that some people aren't keen on automatic chronos (or chronos in general). The Pan Europ non-chrono version is still a great looking timepiece and if I'm not mistaken, usually sells for more than the current asking price.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

The Watchery... $72.99 - $5.00 (GIFT5) = $67.99

Picked one up for my wife. I wanted to get her the black dial with diamonds but she has a Movado museum dial (her signature piece) that would overlap in use and style.

Eterna 2610-41-11-1119 Watches,Women's Sahida Grey Satin White Mother of Pearl Dial, Luxury Eterna Quartz Watches


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Besides that BF Evine deal... Is $779 a good price for a Oris big crown propilot 41mm?


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Boding said:


> Yep, I get that. The diver part is the biggest requirement. Having a watch that could have all those complications and for it to be mechanical and in-house is something that really intrigues me.


100m is plenty enough for 99% of diving, and I'd trust that Vulcain at 100m before I'd trust a 300m rated Invicta in a pool. My Cricket Aviator GMT is my go-to travel watch. Amazing quality from one of the smallest watch houses in Switzerland.

I'm glad I slept through that deal.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

ErikP said:


> I think this is normal price ($124) but it is a good deal and is hard to find in stock:
> 
> https://meranom.com/amphibian-se/020se/
> 
> ...



The green one gone yesterday, just now refresh windows left 28pcs, thanks for the link, not sure want to add another russia watch for new years, it look great on green.
however, the info from below link indicate some issue on quality...this stop me to spend on this vintage look watch...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-amphibia-se-930105-248.html https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/new-vostok-amphibia-se-930105-248.html


----------



## Snowden (Dec 10, 2016)

Ashford is running the holiday deal on the their Terrascope Chrono Carbon Watch again, is there any difference between 60550-36-601-BB60 and 60550-36-601-FK6A? They have them for the same price, $1,399.00 (Holiday Deal)! From what I could see comparing the product descriptions, one is apparently 1 of 2000 pieces worldwide while the other is 1 of 200 pieces. Also, the clasps are "Leather Alligator" and "Rubbergator", respectively - with the BB60 specifically described as having a titanium clasp. Hard to tell from the pictures and descriptions, are they in fact the same? Seems like a fantastic deal either way.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

Brand new on a bracelet, I'd say yes. Well made watch for the price.

Edit: I meant to quote -



MattFeeder said:


> Besides that BF Evine deal... Is $779 a good price for a Oris big crown propilot 41mm?


----------



## CamM77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Uroboros said:


> Brand new on a bracelet, I'd say yes. Well made watch for the price.


Sorry, which one was this?


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Regarding the Ashford deal on the Terrascope Carbon Chronos: they are EXACTLY the same, the only difference is the strap/belt, leather vs rubber. An amazing deal either way. I already purchased one and considering another. Ridiculously cheap for what it is.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The Suunto Ambit 2 is back in stock at Area Trend for $48...

https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> The Suunto Ambit 2 is back in stock at Area Trend for $48...
> 
> https://www.areatrend.com/us/suunto-mens-ambit2-ss019562000-digital-rubber-quartz-watch-1681896219


Nope. It's been showing in stock for a while but you can't actually add it to your cart.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

WOLF Roadster Single Watch Winder with Storage (457156) at Hayneedle for $235 with free shipping (currently backordered with shipment in January). Tax in some states.

When I entered the site I was offered an additional 10% coupon, which brought the price to *$211 shipped*. BeFrugal also offers 9.3% cashback, not sure if it will stack with the coupon but worth a shot. The Roadster line usually sells at a premium and this model normally runs well north of $300 new. They've also got other Wolf winders on sale which, combined with coupon/cashback are a good deal, but none as steeply discounted as this one.

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/wolf-roadster-single-watch-winder-with-storage.cfm


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe a deal, definitely an alternative. I have been looking for a watch box for awhile and really never found anything i liked. Most of the options have cheap pleather or more money than I'm willing to spend. This won't be an option for everyone but I prefer a more natural look as opposed to the slick black or ultra shiny wood options. Amazon has these bamboo tea boxes for cheap and I found some linen/jute watch pillows on eBay, I think my total was ~$25 all in. I don't have pix of mine but follow the links and you can find some. As I said, these won't be to everyone's taste but here you go.

https://www.amazon.com/Oceanstar-Ba...8374&sr=8-1&keywords=oceanstar+bamboo+tea+box

5 10 20 50 100 Pcs Bracelet Watch Jewelry Decoration Pillow W/ STAND BEST PRICE | eBay


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Maybe a deal, definitely an alternative. I have been looking for a watch box for awhile and really never found anything i liked. Most of the options have cheap pleather or more money than I'm willing to spend. This won't be an option for everyone but I prefer a more natural look as opposed to the slick black or ultra shiny wood options. Amazon has these bamboo tea boxes for cheap and I fount some linen/jute watch pillows on eBay, I think my total was ~$25 all in. I don't have pix of mine but follow the links and you can find some. As I said, these won't be to everyone's taste but here you go.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Oceanstar-Ba...8374&sr=8-1&keywords=oceanstar+bamboo+tea+box
> 
> 5 10 20 50 100 Pcs Bracelet Watch Jewelry Decoration Pillow W/ STAND BEST PRICE | eBay


That's a great look - thanks for the idea.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Tokeiski said:


> Speaking of the Pan Europ, not sure why anyone would buy the time only version at $650 when you can get the chrono version at Ashford for $599 with free shipping anywhere in the world.





CamM77 said:


> Without doubt, the chrono version for $599 with free shipping is a cracking deal. I even picked one of them up for myself during the Black Friday sales. As for the chrono vs non-chrono question, I guess it's a case of that some people aren't keen on automatic chronos (or chronos in general). The Pan Europ non-chrono version is still a great looking timepiece and if I'm not mistaken, usually sells for more than the current asking price.


I have the regular Pan Europ and prefer it over the chrono Pan Europ.


42mm for the regular vs 45mm for the chrono. 42mm is just nice, 45 too big and heavy.
Nice red/black leather strap with deployant clasp
Cleaner dial on the regular version so easier to read the time. With the narrow hands, the chrono version doesn't seem very easy to read.
The regular version comes with a nice nato strap and strap changing tool
Regular version has a champagne or blue dial. Much more interesting than just white or black on the chrono

So... many reasons to choose the regular version over the chrono Pan Europ.

View attachment 10237034


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Snowden said:


> Ashford is running the holiday deal on the their Terrascope Chrono Carbon Watch again, is there any difference between 60550-36-601-BB60 and 60550-36-601-FK6A? They have them for the same price, $1,399.00 (Holiday Deal)! From what I could see comparing the product descriptions, one is apparently 1 of 2000 pieces worldwide while the other is 1 of 200 pieces. Also, the clasps are "Leather Alligator" and "Rubbergator", respectively - with the BB60 specifically described as having a titanium clasp. Hard to tell from the pictures and descriptions, are they in fact the same? Seems like a fantastic deal either way.


It's a mistake in the listing. I ordered the "Leather alligator" one before, and it's the same rubbergator as JR describes. Also I don't think there was an edition of 2000, just 200.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Tokeiski said:


> Regarding the Ashford deal on the Terrascope Carbon Chronos: they are EXACTLY the same, the only difference is the strap/belt, leather vs rubber. An amazing deal either way. I already purchased one and considering another. Ridiculously cheap for what it is.





Tsujigiri said:


> It's a mistake in the listing. I ordered the "Leather alligator" one before, and it's the same rubbergator as JR describes. Also I don't think there was an edition of 2000, just 200.


Guys, based on your measurements, what do you think is the smallest wrist size this _gator_ strap would fit? From what I've read, it may be tough to find non-JR straps due to its width and curved spring bars.


----------



## feltharg01 (Jun 28, 2015)

Slant said:


> Guys, based on your measurements, what do you think is the smallest wrist size this _gator_ strap would fit? From what I've read, it may be tough to find non-JR straps due to its width and curved spring bars.


I have 18cm wrist and the fit is surprisingly comfy. I would say you can easily put it on 16cm wrist... talking bellow 7 inch


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Slant said:


> Guys, based on your measurements, what do you think is the smallest wrist size this _gator_ strap would fit? From what I've read, it may be tough to find non-JR straps due to its width and curved spring bars.


I have a 6.5" wrist and it fit fine. No lug overhang and I still had a couple of holes left in the strap. Make sure your wrist is the flat kind, though, because I've heard that some people with rounder 6.5" wrists have trouble wearing 43+ mm.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

feltharg01 said:


> I have 18cm wrist and the fit is surprisingly comfy. I would say you can easily put it on 16cm wrist... talking bellow 7 inch





Tsujigiri said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and it fit fine. No lug overhang and I still had a couple of holes left in the strap. Make sure your wrist is the flat kind, though, because I've heard that some people with rounder 6.5" wrists have trouble wearing 43+ mm.


Thanks guys! Your responses are most helpful. I do have flat 6.25" (~15.5cm) wrist so I think I _might_ be able to pull this one off. I'm having a tough time deciding between these two:










Or the less expensive but Ti bracelet:


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Slant said:


> Thanks guys! Your responses are most helpful. I do have flat 6.25" (~15.5cm) wrist so I think I _might_ be able to pull this one off. I'm having a tough time deciding between these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bracelet will wear larger. Here's my Terrascope on my 6.25 inch wrist








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Slant said:


> Guys, based on your measurements, what do you think is the smallest wrist size this _gator_ strap would fit? From what I've read, it may be tough to find non-JR straps due to its width and curved spring bars.


Just some specs for you, assuming the rubber is the same as the leather specs, the OEM bands are 25/21.5, and I had to add an extra hole to fit my 6.75" wrist using an aftermarket butterfly clasp. I doubt the OEM clasp has wildly different dimensions once it is closed.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Some good deals to be had on Amazon right now through lux time.








This is the limited edition extreme sailing automatic.
















This watch is awesome. If it wasn't an 18mm band it would be on its way to me right now. It's 38mm with a quartz movement. I want the seastrong mostly in the vintage color or the orange as a second choice... what do you guys think, could I get used to the 18mm band width? All my watches have 22mm bands.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Slant said:


> Thanks guys! Your responses are most helpful. I do have flat 6.25" (~15.5cm) wrist so I think I _might_ be able to pull this one off. I'm having a tough time deciding between these two
> 
> Or the less expensive but Ti bracelet:


Skeleton hands with no lume are a deal breaker to my mind. In fact black-on-black hands are near impossible to see at a glance except maybe in bright sunlight.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just bought the Camo Wolf Watch box for myself for xmas. I have a Seiko Padi with a mesh band under the tree already lol, but the camo Wolf box looked like a good deal with a 15% coupon. Choose the express shipping for an extra .99 to get it before xmas. I got the tan interior. Also comes in black or orange. My first Wolf box. I have gone with the amazon cheapy-ish boxes for years but I opted for the Wolf to test.

Coupon from retailmenot.com FASHIONFLASH15 for 15% off. Which can be used on anything I think, I haven't tried. To apply it, I had to go through the payment prior to pushing the payment button to apply the coupon to make it work. I tried to buy on my phone, but didn't work well so I had to use a computer to push it through.

WOLF Camo Style Faux Suede Eight-Slot Watch Storage Box


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Some good deals to be had on Amazon right now through lux time.
> 
> View attachment 10239986
> 
> ...


I'd pass on the ladies diver with the 18mm strap. I wear 22mm lugged watches almost exclusively and if I was going to go thinner it'd be for something dressy not a tool watch.

That first Extreme diver is great looking.


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Vulcain Cricket X-treme for $1296 at Gemnation.

Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme Men's Watch Model: 101924.160RF


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

boze said:


> I'd pass on the ladies diver with the 18mm strap. I wear 22mm lugged watches almost exclusively and if I was going to go thinner it'd be for something dressy not a tool watch.
> 
> That first Extreme diver is great looking.


yeah they have had some good alpina deals the last month or so. I'd rather wait for the vintage seastrong 300 if they end up having that one at some point. I won't be upset not buying the ladies version but I might be disappointed if I do buy it.

amazon has a promotion right now for $50 back if you sign up for their prime store card. It gives 5% back on all amazon purchases. That first alpina extreme sailing I posted comes with a alpina team sailboat in the box and would cost $429.17-$50= $379.17x0.95%= $360.21. That's a sweet deal for a great limited edition watch that comes with a cool boat lol.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

If you were looking for the Timex T2P426 there are still 3 left today: Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay $28.99 / Free shipping


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Nope. It's been showing in stock for a while but you can't actually add it to your cart.


I was able to buy one on Friday.

Referencing the Suunto Ambit2 watch for $48.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> If you were looking for the Timex T2P426 there are still 3 left today: Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay $28.99 / Free shipping
> View attachment 10240666


Picked up the last one. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

kirkryanm said:


> Picked up the last one. Thanks!


Yup, was gonna say Sold Out again!

They must have little elves in the back making these with about one-a-day output. Every 3 days we see 3 more on eBay.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.luxmento.com/collection/naylamp-automatic/










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> http://www.luxmento.com/collection/naylamp-automatic/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All sold out


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Gooroo just dropped the price on a bunch of models.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> All sold out


Thanks, thats what i get for not translating.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> If you were looking for the Timex T2P426 there are still 3 left today: Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay $28.99 / Free shipping
> View attachment 10240666


1. out of stock
2. doesn't ship to canada
3. phew. Like I need another watch. Although for $30 USD I would have probably bought it. It's over $100 everywhere else.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> NAYLAMP Automatic - Luxmento LWC


What movement is inside? Just curious


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

MstrDabbles said:


> Gooroo just dropped the price on a bunch of models.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


Not my style, but this is on the low end for a GMT auto chronograph.

Glycine Men&apos;s 3840.11 LB8B Airman 9 GMT Automatic Chronograph Watch | eBay


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> What movement is inside? Just curious


Seiko ne35

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## korea50 (Oct 7, 2016)

SeiyaJapan.com has some good prices on Seiko and Citizen. I ordered the "seiko presage sarw025" for $667. Everywhere else I see them for around $800. They also have free shipping worldwide. 

also went to a department store to just take a look (in Korea) and my exact model was $1,200. Crazy difference haha.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

korea50 said:


> SeiyaJapan.com has some good prices on Seiko and Citizen. I ordered the "seiko presage sarw025" for $667. Everywhere else I see them for around $800. They also have free shipping worldwide.
> 
> also went to a department store to just take a look (in Korea) and my exact model was $1,200. Crazy difference haha.


$638 from chino


----------



## MGB (Apr 14, 2006)

How about this year? What is the find?


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone have Watchgooroo's email address ? I would like to contact Ms. gooroo


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Are there any additional codes working on Ashford on top of their clearance and end of year sales?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This looks very good to me. Has anyone from the States bought from these folks before? This is the first time I've heard of them. Just checked the site and it appears the L2L is 52mm. A tad to big. That is Deep Blue Territory.



valuewatchguy said:


> NAYLAMP Automatic - Luxmento LWC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanD said:


> Not my style, but this is on the low end for a GMT auto chronograph.
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3840.11 LB8B Airman 9 GMT Automatic Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10240978


If that were on bracelet, I might give up watches forever.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Not my style, but this is on the low end for a GMT auto chronograph.
> 
> Glycine Men&apos;s 3840.11 LB8B Airman 9 GMT Automatic Chronograph Watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 10240978


Ms. Gooroo isn't in a dealing mood tonight. Made zero progress with this one. Her best was $875.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

oh...man, this look classic...

Glycine Men&apos;s 3933.19AT.LB7R F 104 Automatic 40mm Black Dial Brown Leather Watch | eBay


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Rocat said:


> This looks very good to me. Has anyone from the States bought from these folks before? This is the first time I've heard of them. Just checked the site and it appears the L2L is 52mm. A tad to big. That is Deep Blue Territory.


Irrelevant, as that was a liquidation sale and they are now out of business. No products left on home page.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Ms. Gooroo isn't in a dealing mood tonight. Made zero progress with this one. Her best was $875.


Yeah, the black, blue and red dial versions are all cheaper.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Keeper of Time said:


> Ms. Gooroo isn't in a dealing mood tonight. Made zero progress with this one. Her best was $875.


I second the fact she is not giving deals on top of deals tonight. She knocked $25 off asking on the one I was going for.

I really do not need any more glycines...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Mechanicalworld said:


> yeah they have had some good alpina deals the last month or so. I'd rather wait for the vintage seastrong 300 if they end up having that one at some point. I won't be upset not buying the ladies version but I might be disappointed if I do buy it.
> 
> amazon has a promotion right now for $50 back if you sign up for their prime store card. It gives 5% back on all amazon purchases. That first alpina extreme sailing I posted comes with a alpina team sailboat in the box and would cost $429.17-$50= $379.17x0.95%= $360.21. That's a sweet deal for a great limited edition watch that comes with a cool boat lol.


As a sailor who's not into rubber straps, the bracelet version will do quite nicely.

Does anybody know whether it includes a half link? Butterfly clasp styles need one, in my experience.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Same here , Ms. Gooroo offered $9.00 off a combat sub. Apparently the lower prices are a one week special. Can't imagine why they included "or best offer" in the price.

And on Ebay what does "or best offer" mean ? I always took it to mean the person who made the best offer gets the item regardless of how low it might have been. I wonder what eBay's rules on "best offer" look like.



yankeexpress said:


> Yeah, the black, blue and red dial versions are all cheaper.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

So a local ad has the 41mm Oris propilot on a green strap. They're asking $779. BNIB, which is lower than most online retailers.
Is it worth holding out for a better deal, or should I grab it? 
He's holding it for me until tomorrow.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> So a local ad has the 41mm Oris propilot on a green strap. They're asking $779. BNIB, which is lower than most online retailers.
> Is it worth holding out for a better deal, or should I grab it?
> He's holding it for me until tomorrow.


Good deal for bnib, especially if it's an AD. If you're willing to take like new, there's one on f29 under $700 (full disclosure, it's a catch and release and I was the original seller)

And is that $779 after-tax?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Good deal for bnib, especially if it's an AD. If you're willing to take like new, there's one on f29 under $700 (full disclosure, it's a catch and release and I was the original seller)
> 
> And is that $779 after-tax?


Yes, total.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

taike said:


> Irrelevant, as that was a liquidation sale and they are now out of business. No products left on home page.


Well that was an easy way not to ponder over a purchase.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

JOEYBONES said:


> Same here , Ms. Gooroo offered $9.00 off a combat sub. Apparently the lower prices are a one week special. Can't imagine why they included "or best offer" in the price.
> 
> And on Ebay what does "or best offer" mean ? I always took it to mean the person who made the best offer gets the item regardless of how low it might have been. I wonder what eBay's rules on "best offer" look like.


If that were true, I'd offer $0.01 on everything. A best offer is just your best offer for the seller to CONSIDER. They can choose to counter, accept or reject it.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Good deal for bnib, especially if it's an AD. If you're willing to take like new, there's one on f29 under $700 (full disclosure, it's a catch and release and I was the original seller)
> 
> And is that $779 after-tax?


I regret not buying one of yours earlier. I was trying to convince myself not spend more money.. I've already done a lot of damage.
I just can't get this watch out of my head. Would've had one from Evine for $360 if they didn't cancel my order, but I don't expect to
see that again.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

JOEYBONES said:


> Anyone have Watchgooroo's email address ? I would like to contact Ms. gooroo


PM sent


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> I regret not buying one of yours earlier. I was trying to convince myself not spend more money.. I've already done a lot of damage.
> I just can't get this watch out of my head. Would've had one from Evine for $360 if they didn't cancel my order, but I don't expect to
> see that again.


We've probably all got examples where a deal we missed out on made it harder to pay more for the watch later, even if still a good value. That price you've been offered is hard to beat for truly bnib and I can definitely vouch for the quality, I wear mine all the time. If you've had the chance to actually try it on the wrist, you know it's worth that price.


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)

amazon has oris diver 65 41mm blue dial $888 ( third party seller: perfect time)


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> Ms. Gooroo isn't in a dealing mood tonight. Made zero progress with this one. Her best was $875.


This looks like a non-purist GMT with a 24hr dial, I've noticed a few purist models been f29 on the sale forum recently with one seller specifically mentioning not getting used to the 24hr dial.
While the purist might be the way to go but I still prefer the non-purist model using the GMT hand for the 24hr read out, as well as the third time zone.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

liyolai said:


> amazon has oris diver 65 41mm blue dial $888 ( third party seller: perfect time)
> View attachment 10242194


Perfect watch to wear while laid out on a beach in the South Pacific sipping on a Mai Tai. I'm very tempted to pick it up, but my watch budget is more than tapped out since black friday.


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Funny, I was scrolling through this and saw the Oris post. Great looking watch. The next thread had a guy seeking a used one for $10 more. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FutureAgent (Dec 19, 2016)

Any deals floating around on Marathon watches? Looking for a GSAR/JSAR; auto would be nice but quartz is also fine if the deal is good.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I used TAKE20 and ebates to get a 44mm Glycine Incursore auto from Gilt for about $245.

These deals will only last so long and I'll be kicking myself somewhere down the road. These are even cheap enough for gifts to family and close friends.

It's a great time, especially if you always have loved Glycines like I have.


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

FutureAgent said:


> Any deals floating around on Marathon watches? Looking for a GSAR/JSAR; auto would be nice but quartz is also fine if the deal is good.


If you're willing to go preowned, then the sale forum. Else, https://windycitywatchcollector.com was willing to negotiate a bit. Never really found a sale tho.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

liyolai said:


> amazon has oris diver 65 41mm blue dial $888 ( third party seller: perfect time)
> View attachment 10242194


=







utensils for hands


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

What an incredible deal. I bought a blue dial version a wile ago, regular price. I am having difficulty resisting adding this one too.


Robotaz said:


> $637.56 after 8% ebates and TAKE20 discount of $75 at Gilt.
> 
> I bit the bullet. Helluva watch for the money.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I could not hold out any more, and had to add another glycine to the collection. Got this one on ebay from the usual suspect


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

bkscott said:


> Vulcain Cricket X-treme for $1296 at Gemnation.
> 
> Vulcain Aviator Diver X-Treme Men's Watch Model: 101924.160RF
> 
> View attachment 10240634


Interesting. Vulcain is a small brand, and Gemnation is the only seller seemingly carrying them in the US right now. This exact watch popped up on an Amazon lightning deal this weekend. This is the fifth link I've found between the Amazon store Perfect Timing and Gemnation stock, but being such a rare watch, this is by far the most conclusive evidence. I think it is safe to say that Perfect Timing is indeed Gemnation. So perhaps I should send my thank you letter to Gemnation for the $79.99 Pulsometer I got earlier this year.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Interesting. Vulcain is a small brand, and Gemnation is the only seller seemingly carrying them in the US right now. This exact watch popped up on an Amazon lightning deal this weekend. This is the fifth link I've found between the Amazon store Perfect Timing and Gemnation stock, but being such a rare watch, this is by far the most conclusive evidence. I think it is safe to say that Perfect Timing is indeed Gemnation. So perhaps I should send my thank you letter to Gemnation for the $79.99 Pulsometer I got earlier this year.


I believe Gemnation, Perfect Timing, and Sigma Time (on eBay) are part of the same company, all headquartered at 453 20th Street, Brooklyn, NY 11215.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Mido ocean star captain on jet.com. After 15% off with extra15 and 2.6% befrugal it is $455.45


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Can I be your close friend ?



Robotaz said:


> I used TAKE20 and ebates to get a 44mm Glycine Incursore auto from Gilt for about $245.
> 
> These deals will only last so long and I'll be kicking myself somewhere down the road. These are even cheap enough for gifts to family and close friends.
> 
> It's a great time, especially if you always have loved Glycines like I have.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Mido ocean star captain on jet.com. After 15% off with extra15 and 2.6% befrugal it is $455.45
> 
> View attachment 10244242


What code is the 15% off? I tried 1 coupon but doesn't work on this deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

petalz said:


> What code is the 15% off? I tried 1 coupon but doesn't work on this deal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Triple15 is the code. One has to have an account, it only works for the 1st 3 purchases through Jet and it doesn't always work for watches. Mostly targeted to disposable products, cleaning supplies etc. but it did work on a few other products around BF, IIRC. Jets best deals were found using a 30% off code on BF/CM. Extra15 expired on Nov 28. There may be another coupon floating around though.


----------



## Gsx (Dec 3, 2016)

Amazon has the Bulova moon watch with the straps at $285. Not the lowest it's been, but still a good price.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Triple15 is the code. One has to have an account, it only works for the 1st 3 purchases through Jet and it doesn't always work for watches. Mostly targeted to disposable products, cleaning supplies etc. but it did work on a few other products around BF, IIRC. Jets best deals were found using a 30% off code on BF/CM. Extra15 expired on Nov 28. There may be another coupon floating around though.


Thks. Will search for the right one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't been a WIS through a Christmas season before. Are there typically BF type sales around Christmas and New Years?

I'm holding off buying a used piece here, just in case. Maybe someone could help clarify?


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Certified Watch Store has a coupon code for 62% off Victorinox. I'm not familiar enough with pricing on this brand to recognize a real deal but I know others will. The code is VICT62OFF. Link to inventory is below.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/victorinox.html


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Mido ocean star captain on jet.com. After 15% off with extra15 and 2.6% befrugal it is $455.45QUOTE]
> 
> I can't get any coupons i'm familiar with to work.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

petalz said:


> Thks. Will search for the right one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just an fyi, but the 15% off code given to new customers at Jet.com does max out at $30. I know this as I've used it twice now, with one more to use under my account.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> Mechanicalworld said:
> 
> 
> > Mido ocean star captain on jet.com. After 15% off with extra15 and 2.6% befrugal it is $455.45QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sayyes19 (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks like all of the Victorinox watches on the certifiedwatchstore sale is "out of stock".


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Certified Watch Store has a coupon code for 62% off Victorinox. I'm not familiar enough with pricing on this brand to recognize a real deal but I know others will. The code is VICT62OFF. Link to inventory is below.
> 
> https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com/watch-brands/victorinox.html


Sounds like a good deal on the surface. But after clicking though about 5 watches, it seems to be an empty offer. The most desirable models are either out of stock or marked as "clearance" to avoid offering the discount.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Gsx said:


> Amazon has the Bulova moon watch with the straps at $285. Not the lowest it's been, but still a good price.


I'd grab a second one if I didn't have to pay tax. Got my first one for $225.25 shipped during my recent Kohl's maddens.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Sounds like a good deal on the surface. But after clicking though about 5 watches, it seems to be an empty offer. The most desirable models are either out of stock or marked as "clearance" to avoid offering the discount.


I was hoping the VSA guys would sort this out, I actually couldn't get the coupon to work on the few I tried at checkout. Strange thing about this brand for me, I really like their knives, I have several and even modded a few with different scales, etc. I probably own 10-12 SAK's with Titanium, copper or CF scales, but don't have any interest in their watches. It's completely irrational as I know the quality/value is excellent and I have no idea why. I normally don't even browse through the sales options for this brand, weird I know.


----------



## desertwurm (Apr 23, 2015)

Invicta 8926 (Wave bezel) is on sale for $57 on Amazon - the lowest it's been in a year.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> I was hoping the VSA guys would sort this out, I actually couldn't get the coupon to work on the few I tried at checkout. Strange thing about this brand for me, I really like their knives, I have several and even modded a few with different scales, etc. I probably own 10-12 SAK's with Titanium, copper or CF scales, but don't have any interest in their watches. It's completely irrational as I know the quality/value is excellent and I have no idea why. I normally don't even browse through the sales options for this brand, weird I know.


I own a couple VSAs and like them a lot. I know a lot of people dismiss them as a fashion brand because they make other stuff. But they do have their own watch factory.

http://www.europastar.com/magazine/...focus-usa-part-2-new-factory-fuels-swiss.html

So I consider them a legit and full-blown watch company. I'm not trying to sway you - there's no skin off my back. I'm just disseminating facts.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> I was hoping the VSA guys would sort this out, I actually couldn't get the coupon to work on the few I tried at checkout. Strange thing about this brand for me, I really like their knives, I have several and even modded a few with different scales, etc. I probably own 10-12 SAK's with Titanium, copper or CF scales, but don't have any interest in their watches. It's completely irrational as I know the quality/value is excellent and I have no idea why. I normally don't even browse through the sales options for this brand, weird I know.





brandon\ said:


> I own a couple VSAs and like them a lot. I know a lot of people dismiss them as a fashion brand because they make other stuff. But they do have their own watch factory.
> 
> Market focus USA - Part 2:New factory fuels Swiss Army (...)
> 
> So I consider them a legit and full-blown watch company. I'm not trying to sway you - there's no skin off my back. I'm just disseminating facts.


I agree. I have a couple of the Victorinox watches, and fit and finish is really nice. Just overpriced at full MSRP. Get 50% off or more, and I think you have a very good watch for the money.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I own a couple VSAs and like them a lot. I know a lot of people dismiss them as a fashion brand because they make other stuff. But they do have their own watch factory.
> 
> Market focus USA â€" Part 2:New factory fuels Swiss ArmyÂ.(...)
> 
> So I consider them a legit and full-blown watch company. I'm not trying to sway you - there's no skin off my back. I'm just disseminating facts.


I was in the same camp opinion wise as you jcombs1 but someone posted a deal on this one and it definitely changed my mind.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry, picture not posting.*

*https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241548-1-Officers-Automatic-Analog/dp/B009GBYXBG


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Just arrived (after returning the all black 1681)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Awesome strap!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> I agree. I have a couple of the Victorinox watches, and fit and finish is really nice. Just overpriced at full MSRP. Get 50% off or more, and I think you have a very good watch for the money.


Oh yeah - grey market is a must. As with most watches, full retail is a joke.


----------



## Jammy (Feb 20, 2013)

Sigmatime on Ebay has this Eterna 1935 for $483.75. I've seen them as low as $400 last year, but under $500 is still pretty good for a shipped NOS Swiss automatic with that Reverso look.


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I haven't been a WIS through a Christmas season before. Are there typically BF type sales around Christmas and New Years?
> 
> I'm holding off buying a used piece here, just in case. Maybe someone could help clarify?
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Honestly, it varies year to year. Last year the best deals were had after BF but before Christmas. This year appears to be different. In fact, Ashford was doing a new deal every hour last year. This year it appears to be the same deals recycled every week. I honestly don't think we're seeing the level of deals that we saw last year, but the deals are good now nonetheless.


----------



## mothyent (Nov 16, 2016)

Orient is running 40% everything even sale itmes:

https://orientwatchusa.com/holiday-sale-full-effect-save-40-now/


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone in the UK looking for a classic field watch?
Argos have the Citizen BM8180-03E for £51 with the code JEWEL15 - that's the cheapest I've ever seen this model anywhere.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Honestly, it varies year to year. Last year the best deals were had after BF but before Christmas. This year appears to be different. In fact, Ashford was doing a new deal every hour last year. This year it appears to be the same deals recycled every week. I honestly don't think we're seeing the level of deals that we saw last year, but the deals are good now nonetheless.


A purely subjective observation is that even though the deals this year were not as good as last year it feels like we are buying more watches this year.

The glycine inventory dump on the market is really unprecedented. If you were looking for a field or military style watch there's not a better option in terms of value right now than glycine watches.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

I completely agree with the victorinox sentiments. I walked into their Soho store yesterday and would not touch their MSRP's with a ten foot poll. But with a nice discount, they become a solid buy.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> I agree. I have a couple of the Victorinox watches, and fit and finish is really nice. Just overpriced at full MSRP. Get 50% off or more, and I think you have a very good watch for the money.


Thats the crazy thing, I know they're nice and great value when bought right and I don't consider or dismiss them as a fashion brand. I can't explain it and it makes no sense, even to me. I want to like them but don't, like I said it's weird.

Maybe I should just buy one and see for myself.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

petalz said:


> Thks. Will search for the right one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MattFeeder said:


> Mechanicalworld said:
> 
> 
> > Mido ocean star captain on jet.com. After 15% off with extra15 and 2.6% befrugal it is $455.45QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> MattFeeder said:
> 
> 
> > royalpig180 said:
> ...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

FWIW, Jet is owned by Walmart.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

@jeepd99dad if you are worried about the recent "screw"-ups (see what i did there....haha.....thank you I'm here all week) with the Mido Ti bracelets then Amazon is probably the way to go. If you are not as concerned then save the few bucks and get from Jet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Warning - NOT A DEAL - Stay away from am-diver.com!

My continuing saga with Am-diver.com regarding my custom order has gotten ugly. They sent the wrong dial with the watch as well as a mechanically defective watch and continue to dispute any responsibility. They want me to send the watch back on my dime (to Germany from the US) and then they will consider any appropriate refund. I took the issue up with Paypal, then the company has resorted to harassing and insulting me over e-mail and after taking their pot shots at me, informed me that they blocked my e-mail address. 

So unless you want a major headache with an unprofessional vendor and a piece of garbage for a watch, do not order from am-diver.com.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

mothyent said:


> Orient is running 40% everything even sale itmes:
> 
> https://orientwatchusa.com/holiday-sale-full-effect-save-40-now/


I encourage folks to look at Island Watch to compare prices. Marc's prices are very good as is.

One example is the Orient Star Classic on bracelet. With the 40% discount it costs $414 which is $15 more than from Marc (who ships to the US at no additional cost.)


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Gooroo just slashed some prices.


----------



## abujordan (Nov 4, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> MattFeeder said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of coupons, that's a great price. A whole bunch of us got them from Amazon a few weeks back for $540 and were pretty thrilled. It's an awesome watch, wearing it right now.
> ...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

For all you Nomos lovers out there:

Dexclusive has a slew of Nomos Orions and Tangentes 39-41% off posted on their site and the 'Bay. Befrugal is offering 7% cashback if you go through their site, but you can make an offer on the auction site, pay with PayPal and get free traceable shipping.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Invicta 21665 Men's Pro Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch

$36 instead of Amazon.com's $100










http://r.ebay.com/gco9H4


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Tsujigiri said:


> Gooroo just slashed some prices.


But she's really not dealing at this time. I think these prices may really be the bottom.


----------



## trevorklat (Aug 24, 2016)

Ashford has a pretty good deal on the Seiko Monster:
ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/prospex/SRP583.pid?nid=cpg_cat470122&so=2

$199+free shipping


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks for the notice. I have not followed this seller closely, how much have prices dropped? How does Watchgooroo do on offers?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> MattFeeder said:
> 
> 
> > royalpig180 said:
> ...


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

drdavis62 said:


> thanks for the notice. I have not followed this seller closely, how much have prices dropped? How does Watchgooroo do on offers?


With these latest price drops, many of us have found that she is really not dealing significantly any lower, maybe a few bucks here and there. This could be the end.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > MattFeeder said:
> ...


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> For all you Nomos lovers out there:
> 
> Dexclusive has a slew of Nomos Orions and Tangentes 39-41% off posted on their site and the 'Bay. Befrugal is offering 7% cashback if you go through their site, but you can make an offer on the auction site, pay with PayPal and get free traceable shipping.


Daaaaaamn this is sooooo tempting as I've really wanted a Nomos for quite some time, but I just don't think I can spend $1k+ on another watch right now...
I sent in an offer for $1K on a tangente, which is pretty much a lowball, so if they accept it I'll be ecstatic and then figure out where to find the cash, but the risk of that seems minuscule.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm hoping it's not the end. I believe someone mentioned several pages back that Glycine is releasing new models in the coming year. Perhaps the Invicta inspired designs. Which may cause further reductions. I want to buy another one (or two) but the watch budget is taken a hit having to buy presents for 5 grandchildren.



Keeper of Time said:


> With these latest price drops, many of us have found that she is really not dealing significantly any lower, maybe a few bucks here and there. This could be the end.


----------



## drdavis62 (Nov 28, 2013)

I am comparing the prices posted on prior sales with what is being asked and I see similar pricing-
eBay Feedback Profile for watchgooroo

Bloomberg TV reporting today that Swiss watch exports are hitting 34 year low.
https://www.bloomberg.com/live

another source-
https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...atch-exports-poised-for-worst-year-since-1984


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Keeper of Time said:


> With these latest price drops, many of us have found that she is really not dealing significantly any lower, maybe a few bucks here and there. This could be the end.


Really sad to hear this as I've become enamored with the Airman DC4 over the past couple days and I was going to make an offer that would be considered... hopeful... tonight when I got home.

Fortunately people have told me how much she's accepted on their offers for the DC4, which I plan on offering the same, so hopefully she hasn't changed her mind. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

[quote name="59yukon01" post=36648082][quote name="Jeep99dad" post=36646194][quote name="MattFeeder" post=36636458]

If the WELCOME15 coupon works the same way as the one I got does, it will allow you to use that code, provided you register for an account, towards your 1st three purchases. Even though it says 15% off, it will max out at $30. I checked their site today and it still shows WELCOME15 as valid. Once I applied the code in my cart and made a purchase I did get the discount. Jet does track it, as after the first to purchases, it now tells me I have one left to use it on.[/QUOTE]

I did try and set up an account. Got 0 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

That's because the code is triple15 not welcome15










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

hamsterdams said:


> Really sad to hear this as I've become enamored with the Airman DC4 over the past couple days and I was going to make an offer that would be considered... hopeful... tonight when I got home.
> 
> Fortunately people have told me how much she's accepted on their offers for the DC4, which I plan on offering the same, so hopefully she hasn't changed her mind. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the watch has a reduced price it's pretty close to what her bottom dollar was before. I think all she did is take the hassle out of accepting offers. A combat sub that was $540 before had a bottom dollar of $400 and is now listed at $399. If she only takes an after of $5 less it's still a better deal than a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm going to be watching lux time like a hawk for the two alpina watches I want. Prices keep dropping in their store. i have $71 in Amazon credit that is burning a serious hole. 
This alpina startimer is at a great price for a see through caseback with a slightly decorated movement. I like the blue screws a lot. $280.97!








The extreme sailing watch i posted yesterday dropped from $429 to $340 and the women's seastrong 300 diver with the black and orange bezel dropped from $264 to $204. I wish it didn't have an 18mm band.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> If the watch has a reduced price it's pretty close to what her bottom dollar was before. I think all she did is take the hassle out of accepting offers. A combat sub that was $540 before had a bottom dollar of $400 and is now listed at $399. If she only takes an after of $5 less it's still a better deal than a couple weeks ago.


The price that someone told me they got on their DC4 was surprisingly low. Way below the current listed price. Like way below just a few bucks. They told me gooroo accepted almost immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I'm going to be watching lux time like a hawk for the two alpina watches I want. Prices keep dropping in their store. i have $71 in Amazon credit that is burning a serious hole.
> This alpina startimer is at a great price for a see through caseback with a slightly decorated movement. I like the blue screws a lot. $280.97!
> 
> The extreme sailing watch i posted yesterday dropped from $429 to $340 and the women's seastrong 300 diver with the black and orange bezel dropped from $264 to $204. I wish it didn't have an 18mm band.


I'm pretty gutted they don't ship to the UK.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Mechanicalworld said:


> If the watch has a reduced price it's pretty close to what her bottom dollar was before. I think all she did is take the hassle out of accepting offers. A combat sub that was $540 before had a bottom dollar of $400 and is now listed at $399. If she only takes an after of $5 less it's still a better deal than a couple weeks ago.


I think that is the case. I saw a F104 that was listed at $399, which is an absurdly low price for what you are getting. On the F104, I could see how she would not accept an offer that is "X" percentage less as people in this thread have been posting with previous sales.

I just got a Base 22, and my offer that was in accordance with the offers previously accepted in this thread was accepted. So it may depend on the particular watch.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> For all you Nomos lovers out there:
> 
> Dexclusive has a slew of Nomos Orions and Tangentes 39-41% off posted on their site and the 'Bay. Befrugal is offering 7% cashback if you go through their site, but you can make an offer on the auction site, pay with PayPal and get free traceable shipping.


Good pricing on Junghans Max Bill's also. My $495 offer was declined pretty quickly.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

JOEYBONES said:


> I'm hoping it's not the end. I believe someone mentioned several pages back that Glycine is releasing new models in the coming year. Perhaps the Invicta inspired designs. Which may cause further reductions. I want to buy another one (or two) but the watch budget is taken a hit having to buy presents for 5 grandchildren.


I wrote them via eBay just a week or so ago to ask about a Glycine model I was interested in that they don't carry. They told me they would probably have it in after the first of the year. So they are planning on getting additional Glycine models


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> I think that is the case. I saw a F104 that was listed at $399, which is an absurdly low price for what you are getting. On the F104, I could see how she would not accept an offer that is "X" percentage less as people in this thread have been posting with previous sales.
> 
> I just got a Base 22, and my offer that was in accordance with the offers previously accepted in this thread was accepted. So it may depend on the particular watch.


Okay this is good to hear. Hopefully my offer is accepted tonight! It will be along the lines of the percentages discounted that have been mentioned ITT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeete (Jul 22, 2013)

The price is now down to 300 euros for 2 watches on the Velox Kickstarter... at that price I phoned a buddy and we are taking down a pair. That is a great price for mech-quartz, sapphire and ceramic bezel!

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...lox-chronograph-by-leyden-watches/description


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This Alpina was posted in this thread yesterday and was $430. I just checked it on Amazon again and now it is only $341. Had my eye on this one for a long time and I don't think it has ever been this low.

Couldn't pass up a great deal like that.  Thanks Mechanicalworld for posting this! https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2016-a-2728537-post36616738.html#post36616738

View attachment 10249474


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> This Alpina was posted in this thread yesterday and was $430. I just checked it on Amazon again and now it is only $341. Had my eye on this one for a long time and I don't think it has ever been this low.
> 
> Couldn't pass up a great deal like that.  Thanks Mechanicalworld for posting this! Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here! (List place) -Thread #5 (2016) - Page 2443


no problem buddy! Glad to help another Michigander out. We can put a watch like that to use on the Great Lakes.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> With these latest price drops, many of us have found that she is really not dealing significantly any lower, maybe a few bucks here and there. This could be the end.


Pretty sure it is. That's why I bought another that I don't really need.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Good pricing on Junghans Max Bill's also. My $495 offer was declined pretty quickly.


Hi do you have a link to that one pls ?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I'm going to be watching lux time like a hawk for the two alpina watches I want. Prices keep dropping in their store. i have $71 in Amazon credit that is burning a serious hole.
> This alpina startimer is at a great price for a see through caseback with a slightly decorated movement. I like the blue screws a lot. $280.97!
> View attachment 10248770
> 
> ...


That's a no brainer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

JacksonExports said:


> [quote name="59yukon01" post=36648082][quote name="Jeep99dad" post=36646194][quote name="MattFeeder" post=36636458]
> 
> If the WELCOME15 coupon works the same way as the one I got does, it will allow you to use that code, provided you register for an account, towards your 1st three purchases. Even though it says 15% off, it will max out at $30. I checked their site today and it still shows WELCOME15 as valid. Once I applied the code in my cart and made a purchase I did get the discount. Jet does track it, as after the first to purchases, it now tells me I have one left to use it on.


I did try and set up an account. Got 0 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

That's because the code is triple15 not welcome15










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
TRIPLE15 only works for those who signed up before that promo code expired, which was either end of Oct or sometime in Nov.


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

Just missed it at that price, it's up to $500 now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Never mind


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Fortis B42 Day Date Marine Master?









Or the Startimer?


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Was not planning a purchase but could not resist this. Got the last one. My wife will be thrilled. Oh well!

I really did not need this but the price.......and my first Alpina.

Be well,

AZ



Mechanicalworld said:


> I'm going to be watching lux time like a hawk for the two alpina watches I want. Prices keep dropping in their store. i have $71 in Amazon credit that is burning a serious hole.
> This alpina startimer is at a great price for a see through caseback with a slightly decorated movement. I like the blue screws a lot. $280.97!
> View attachment 10248770
> 
> ...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

JOEYBONES said:


> I'm hoping it's not the end. I believe someone mentioned several pages back that Glycine is releasing new models in the coming year. Perhaps the Invicta inspired designs. Which may cause further reductions. I want to buy another one (or two) but the watch budget is taken a hit having to buy presents for 5 grandchildren.


Damn kids.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already. If so, here it is again. 

AreaTrend has the SKX-009 on rubbber for $160. That seems like a good price to me. I was on their website earlier and ordered a SNZH53 in blue. I may have to pick up that 009 tomorrow. These two watches have been on my shot list for some time. I snagged a SKXA35 earlier this fall.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

As much as I always watch this thread I keep missing out on these Amazon Alpina deals, lol.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi do you have a link to that one pls ?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a handful of them left. NEW Junghans Max Bill Men's Automatic Watch - 027/3502.00


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

azigman said:


> Was not planning a purchase but could not resist this. Got the last one. My wife will be thrilled. Oh well!
> 
> I really did not need this but the price.......and my first Alpina.
> 
> ...


looks like you kept me from going back and snagging it lol.. if I didn't post it here I would have ended up buying one. All gone now so it's not my problem anymore haha.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

How do you guys monitor all these amazing deals on Amazon? Is there like an app that does that or what. Sweet deals


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tons of filson at tj maxx 
...the raven is mine and was used for size comparison


















































































Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> I agree. I have a couple of the Victorinox watches, and fit and finish is really nice. Just overpriced at full MSRP. Get 50% off or more, and I think you have a very good watch for the money.












Solid watch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> How do you guys monitor all these amazing deals on Amazon? Is there like an app that does that or what. Sweet deals


CamelCamelCamel sends me emails of any item in my Amazon wish list that is discounted and includes a graph of the recent price fluctuations. Highly recommended.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> How do you guys monitor all these amazing deals on Amazon? Is there like an app that does that or what. Sweet deals


It's simple. You just call to Bezos, aka Satan, and he gives you a higher power.

Try it in bed tonight.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, I just picked this one up based on the image (as well as sub-description within the listing) that this is going to be the Fortis Marine Master. If I receive an Alpina, it's going back (and not on my dime, either).



uyebsk said:


> Fortis B42 Day Date Marine Master?
> 
> View attachment 10250090
> 
> ...


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Should have pulled the trigger on this 3 hours ago. Up to $968.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Should have pulled the trigger on this 3 hours ago. Up to $968.


Wow. 707 It's a steal. I'd jump on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, I just picked this one up based on the image (as well as sub-description within the listing) that this is going to be the Fortis Marine Master. If I receive an Alpina, it's going back (and not on my dime, either).


Fortissimo MarineMeister. Excellent value. Wear it in good health 

(Gotta love some of the wacky Amazon listings.)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Some of those Filson's look good. The two TJ Maxx stores in my town have nothing but God Awful Diesel watches the size of saucers for you coffee cup. The clerks say guys buy those hideous things. (Shudder)



valuewatchguy said:


> Tons of filson at tj maxx
> ...the raven is mine and was used for size comparison
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> Just a handful of them left. NEW Junghans Max Bill Men's Automatic Watch - 027/3502.00


Thanks 
offer made but probably too low

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> For all you Nomos lovers out there:
> 
> Dexclusive has a slew of Nomos Orions and Tangentes 39-41% off posted on their site and the 'Bay. Befrugal is offering 7% cashback if you go through their site, but you can make an offer on the auction site, pay with PayPal and get free traceable shipping.


Hey
How do you get the 7% for eBay buys form dexclusive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biff_Elwood (Nov 28, 2016)

trevorklat said:


> Ashford has a pretty good deal on the Seiko Monster:
> ashford.com/us/watches/seiko-watches-for-men-and-women/prospex/SRP583.pid?nid=cpg_cat470122&so=2
> 
> $199+free shipping


Orange?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey
> How do you get the 7% for eBay buys form dexclusive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay bucks come via message from eBay. Open the message and activate the percentage earned. They vary from the standard ~2% up to as high as 8%. Or at least I haven't seen anything over 8%, although it may exist. These increased rates are generally only available for a limited time. For example the last eBay bucks message I received was 8% and only active for a few days. They are not specific to a seller but work for most items purchased, although there are a few categories that are not eligible. IIRC, you have to sign up for the bucks program through your eBay account. More accurate info is available from eBay, of course.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not certain I'm going to actually receive the Marine Master (or anything, for that matter), but we shall see. Thanks for the good tidings, just the same!



tommy_boy said:


> Fortissimo MarineMeister. Excellent value. Wear it in good health
> 
> (Gotta love some of the wacky Amazon listings.)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

jcombs1 said:


> eBay bucks come via message from eBay. Open the message and activate the percentage earned. They vary from the standard ~2% up to as high as 8%. Or at least I haven't seen anything over 8%, although it may exist. These increased rates are generally only available for a limited time. For example the last eBay bucks message I received was 8% and only active for a few days. They are not specific to a seller but work for most items purchased, although there are a few categories that are not eligible. IIRC, you have to sign up for the bucks program through your eBay account. More accurate info is available from eBay, of course.


I had 10% about a week ago, for purchases over $50. Had to resist the urge to buy everything in sight.


----------



## RBLAINE (Oct 9, 2015)

WOW has Armand Nicolet j09s for $699. The Watchery has it listed on ebay for the same price. Looks cool to me. Hopefully you guys will buy them all up before I change my mind and buy 1 too.
http://www.worldofwatches.com/mens-...ubber-silver-tone-dial-armandn-9650a-ag-g9660


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

Apologies if this is a duplicate. Alpina Adventure Diver _quartz_ 38mm case on rubber strap for $249 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0095WDOZC/

Jomashop had it for $360, out of stock now. I see it listed on some sites as a woman's watch. May be nice for someone looking for a smaller diver. Can't find an easily snippable pic to paste here.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Escargot said:


> Apologies if this is a duplicate. Alpina Adventure Diver automatic 38mm case on rubber strap for $249 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0095WDOZC/
> 
> Jomashop had it for $360, out of stock now. I see it listed on some sites as a woman's watch. May be nice for someone looking for a smaller diver. Can't find an easily snippable pic to paste here.


It is quartz....not a put down, just pointing out a mistake in your post.

Watch Information

Brand, Seller, or Collection Name	Alpina
Part Number	AL-240LB3V6
Item Shape	Round
Dial window material type﻿	Anti reflective sapphire
Display Type	Analog
Clasp	Buckle
Metal stamp Stainless steel
Case material	Stainless Steel
Case diameter	38
Case Thickness	10
Band Material	Rubber
Band length	women
Band width	18
Band Color	Black
Dial color	Black
Bezel material	Stainless steel
Bezel function﻿	Unidirectional
Calendar﻿	Date
Special features	Second hand, Luminous, Screw down crown, Water Resistant
Item weight	2.56 Ounces
Movement﻿	Swiss quartz
Water resistant depth	984 Feet


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> It's simple. You just call to Bezos, aka Satan, and he gives you a higher power.
> 
> Try it in bed tonight.


Easier just to make the deal with Crowley. :-d


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Escargot said:


> Apologies if this is a duplicate. Alpina Adventure Diver automatic 38mm case on rubber strap for $249 on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0095WDOZC/
> 
> Jomashop had it for $360, out of stock now. I see it listed on some sites as a woman's watch. May be nice for someone looking for a smaller diver. Can't find an easily snippable pic to paste here.


It is a woman's watch, the band is only 18mm


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Those Alpina prices seemed like errors, so low.... I bought this Strartimer yesterday when it was $350+, today I purchased it again at $280 and will return the first one for $350, unless someone here wants it for that price ( plus the pp fee)


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Should have pulled the trigger on this 3 hours ago. Up to $968.


Wow, what a deal. It would have been hard to resist if I had seen this.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

https://www.gilt.com/brand/glycine/...-dial-steel-bracelet-watch-42mm?origin=search

ebates mobile apps with gilt offer 12% rebates, i am thinking the combination of this watch USD349 - USD 75 (first time purchase coupon code: cyber25) - 12% ebates = USD 241.12!!!

or USD349 - USD 69.8 (coupon code: take20) - 12% ebates = USD 245.696!!!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Keep your eyes on Amazon! Lux time is changing prices and adding watches here and there throughout the day.

I just grabbed an Alpina alpiner with the blue dial on bracelet. They only added the one this time but it was back at the $360.68 price. With the $50 credit I got for signing up for the Amazon prime store card it was $310.68. Final price with the Amazon rewards I had was $288. Glad I didn't buy the star timer at $280 earlier now. I have just been going to Amazon and searching "Alpina watch" and filtering by price low to high.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thechin said:


> Those Alpina prices seemed like errors, so low.... I bought this Strartimer yesterday when it was $350+, today I purchased it again at $280 and will return the first one for $350, unless someone here wants it for that price ( plus the pp fee)


I can't find it at that price ?
Do you have a link ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't find it at that price ?
> Do you have a link ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sold out within 30 minutes of me posting the link. Jomashop has it for $800 right now. The guy a couple posts up just said he is letting the one go he bought at $350, still a good deal.

Here is another deal so as not to have another post without one.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C...pina+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=413mwRgHkAL&ref=plSrch

alpina pilot heritage for $559. Who knows how long these deals or errors will last.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Keep your eyes on Amazon! Lux time is changing prices and adding watches here and there throughout the day.
> 
> I just grabbed an Alpina alpiner with the blue dial on bracelet. They only added the one this time but it was back at the $360.68 price. With the $50 credit I got for signing up for the Amazon prime store card it was $310.68. Final price with the Amazon rewards I had was $288. Glad I didn't buy the star timer at $280 earlier now. I have just been going to Amazon and searching "Alpina watch" and filtering by price low to high.
> View attachment 10253570


Oh boy I must be doing this wrong - on the iPhone and iPad and missed it


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

2Deuce2 said:


> Oh boy I must be doing this wrong - on the iPhone and iPad and missed it


It's Amazon. It's the most sophisticated scam software in history.

If you looked at an Alpina for $1247 37 months ago it will show you $1246 and someone else $213 because they looked at a Casio with a similar dial that was $214 back 6 years ago.


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

Is this a good deal at $450?









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008BUF7D6

Alpina Racing Level 5 Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch AL535AB5AR26 (B008BUF7D6) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com

and
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CZ8NCAU


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't find it at that price ?
> Do you have a link ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They sold out quick indeed, this diver for example was listed at just $370 with "5 in stock" but when I tried to check it out, it said 'no longer available'


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

The sad thing is when that happens, you can be 95%+ confident that they're being snapped up by Ebay sellers who are just going to immediately on-sell them for a profit.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

thechin said:


> They sold out quick indeed, this diver for example was listed at just $370 with "5 in stock" but when I tried to check it out, it said 'no longer available'


Yesterday I paid $465 before cash back and thought that was a bargain. Still think so.

$370 would be a crazy good deal IMHO.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Warning - NOT A DEAL - Stay away from am-diver.com!
> 
> My continuing saga with Am-diver.com regarding my custom order has gotten ugly. They sent the wrong dial with the watch as well as a mechanically defective watch and continue to dispute any responsibility. They want me to send the watch back on my dime (to Germany from the US) and then they will consider any appropriate refund. I took the issue up with Paypal, then the company has resorted to harassing and insulting me over e-mail and after taking their pot shots at me, informed me that they blocked my e-mail address.
> 
> So unless you want a major headache with an unprofessional vendor and a piece of garbage for a watch, do not order from am-diver.com.


Great... Hopefully mine shows up as ordered. Actually I ordered 17 days ago so I just hope it shows up... Sorry to hear about this, good luck.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This Accutron II Black Lobster is available for $108 from Area Trend.

https://www.areatrend.com/us/bulova...black-stainless-steel-quartz-watch-1681967845


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

That Startimer for $280.97! Why must I always be at work when the bargains show up....


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

cel4145 said:


> I agree. I have a couple of the Victorinox watches, and fit and finish is really nice. Just overpriced at full MSRP. Get 50% off or more, and I think you have a very good watch for the money.


Indeed, they can often be had at a significant discount, and at those prices, they have much better quality than similar watches from Hamilton and Tissot. This quartz VSA 241310 Alliance Chronograph has a MSRP of $695, but I was able to purchase it for less than $240 on Amazon, and the quality is exceptional for the price. In particular, it uses an ETA 251.272 which is a step up from the G10.211 used in the Tissot PRC200, and it has a quickset hour hand that makes changing timezones very easy.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't find it at that price ?
> Do you have a link ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I grabbed the last one. I couldn't resist at that price. If for some reason I don't like it when it arrives i'll let you know.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## cukardi (Aug 21, 2016)

Bulova 96a155 Accutron II Alpha for 175.10 by seller Bluerock Fashions. Cheapest it's been on Carmelx3.

There also is a rose gold with white band for under 150 by another Amazon seller. 

I would add links, but I'm too new and don't have enough posts yet. 


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

The Seiko SUN019 Kinetic GMT diver is the lowest it's ever been on Amazon (according to C3X) at $298. I just picked one up.










Watch Seiko Prospex SUN019 Kinetic GMT Divers Man https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MCB9CJK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2htwybCXJNZY0


----------



## dinek (Oct 3, 2016)

heavyjumbo said:


> Just arrived (after returning the all black 1681)


It's a beauty


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

So it is. Thanks for the catch.



yankeexpress said:


> It is quartz....not a put down, just pointing out a mistake in your post.
> 
> Watch Information
> 
> ...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a cool Oris on Ashford for $579:

Oris TT1 735-765147640742506B Men's Watch , watches










And a Hamilton with eta-7750 with 60hr reserve for $599:

Hamilton Khaki Navy H78716333 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> Yesterday I paid $465 before cash back and thought that was a bargain. Still think so.
> 
> $370 would be a crazy good deal IMHO.


Even $465 is unheard of for this model, $370 is plain unbelievable, I paid more than double couple of years ago for the same model...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

very very tempting!



lxnastynotch93 said:


> The Seiko SUN019 Kinetic GMT diver is the lowest it's ever been on Amazon (according to C3X) at $298. I just picked one up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Certina DS-1 titanium 39mm for $325 with code AFFCERT325

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/c...81-00.pid?nid=sct_Certina+ds-1+titanium+&so=1


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> Thats the crazy thing, I know they're nice and great value when bought right and I don't consider or dismiss them as a fashion brand. I can't explain it and it makes no sense, even to me. I want to like them but don't, like I said it's weird.
> 
> Maybe I should just buy one and see for myself.


I bought an Alliance months ago with a very great discount. Surprisingly, I have been liking it more and more. I didn't expect too much yet it turns out the watch is really solid and they use ETA movement. I agree that they are not so attractive at normal retail prices, but its really great if you get it with big discount. To me, the only drawback is their logo which I somehow cannot like it.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

boze said:


> Certina DS-1 titanium action diver 39mm for $325 with code AFFCERT325
> 
> Certina DS 1 C006-407-44-081-00 Men's Watch , watches


Link is dead with a capital d...


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

royalpig180 said:


> Link is dead with a capital d...


Stupid phone... This should work..

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/c...81-00.pid?nid=sct_Certina+ds-1+titanium+&so=1


----------



## yourok72 (Jul 14, 2015)

boze said:


> Certina DS-1 titanium action diver 39mm for $325 with code AFFCERT325


thanks for the deal, but it's not *action diver*;-)


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

yourok72 said:


> thanks for the deal, but it's not *action diver*;-)


Jeez, you're right. I need a new rule where I wait until I get out of bed to start looking at watch deals.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

heavyjumbo said:


> Just arrived (after returning the all black 1681)


That is the nicest handset I've ever seen on a JR. Usually, the hands are the worst features of its watches. But those are beautiful.

Of course, the watch is lovely, too.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

No it isn't, as usual with links from Ashford you need to click on the browser address and press Enter.


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Got this on amazon for $736 as after tax, seems pretty good to me. 2 left. Actually cheaper than camel x3 says, $709 now.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Victorin...y-Automatic/product/B00HUEQ7HE?context=browse


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment. In my modest collection this is an heirloom type piece for sure.



Sevenmack said:


> That is the nicest handset I've ever seen on a JR. Usually, the hands are the worst features of its watches. But those are beautiful.
> 
> Of course, the watch is lovely, too.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you!


dinek said:


> It's a beauty


----------



## SpeedSeeker001 (Apr 12, 2016)

Funny, the watch I bought jumped from $709 to $1200 after I bought. I think Amazon drops the price 5% per day, then ups it when someone finally buys.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

SpeedSeeker001 said:


> Funny, the watch I bought jumped from $709 to $1200 after I bought. I think Amazon drops the price 5% per day, then ups it when someone finally buys.


Let that be a lesson from the Zen Master: We don't buy any watches on Amazon, the prices stay low. ;-)


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

This thread has gotten me curious enough about Bulova to jump on this uhf chronograph (the moon watch really isn't my style). Seems this was a couple of bucks cheaper a few days ago, but I think still a good deal and has Prime shipping. Also weird is there are 3 different listings of this same watch with 3 different prices.

Anyway, seems like a lot of watch for $125 shipped, hopefully I like it!



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Is this a deal?









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUWalker (May 19, 2015)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Is this a deal?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Appears to be a good price from what I've seen recently (around $4-500 discount). I'll go peek around.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

45mm beast arrived from the watchery. Has likely been returned or displayed, a few tiny marks on bezel and side of lug. Even the minute hand has a little marking on it, but maybe that came from factory? Not sure if I'm being too nit picky over a $600 watch...


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Is this a deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch was $670 right around Cyber Monday from a reseller on Amazon called Perfect Timing. I purchased one but subsequently returned it because some things seemed off about it as compared to other Alpinas I have and have seen (color of rotor and noisiness of rotor being the main items).


----------



## MkVsTheWorld (Jul 11, 2016)

What do you all think about this? Kay Jewelers wants about $330 + tax for it and Amazon is about $170 + tax:










https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...bulova-series-160-mechanical-watch.html?fee=9


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MkVsTheWorld said:


> What do you all think about this? Kay Jewelers wants about $330 + tax for it and Amazon is about $170 + tax:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put the model number in buycheapr.com. Probably cheaper somewhere.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

NOS JR Chronoscope for $500 obo on the bay (not my listing)

I probably would have picked it up to check it out but I need to sell rather than buy.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122277959090


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> 45mm beast arrived from the watchery. Has likely been returned or displayed, a few tiny marks on bezel and side of lug. Even the minute hand has a little marking on it, but maybe that came from factory? Not sure if I'm being too nit picky over a $600 watch...


I would send it back. I had the same thing happen from the watchery. They had one watch left in stock and it was a store display but they sold it as new.

Send it back and get your money back.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rellybelly said:


> 45mm beast arrived from the watchery. Has likely been returned or displayed, a few tiny marks on bezel and side of lug. Even the minute hand has a little marking on it, but maybe that came from factory? Not sure if I'm being too nit picky over a $600 watch...


If you had picked it up at evine pricing then i would have said keep it. At $600, send it back.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, whatever it was that I ordered actually shipped today. Guess we'll see whether it's a Fortis, an Alpina (or something completely different) that I receive...



dumberdrummer said:


> Not certain I'm going to actually receive the Marine Master (or anything, for that matter), but we shall see. Thanks for the good tidings, just the same!





dumberdrummer said:


> Well, I just picked this one up based on the image (as well as sub-description within the listing) that this is going to be the Fortis Marine Master. If I receive an Alpina, it's going back (and not on my dime, either).


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, whatever it was that I ordered actually shipped today. Guess we'll see whether it's a Fortis, an Alpina (or something completely different) that I receive...


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki filed chrono for $499.
You may need to copy the above link to work.

Maybe a good deal for Valjoux 7750 according to this review

Can be knocked down another $50 with Amex offer and 6.3% befrugal rebate will take this watch down to $499 - $50 - $31 = $418


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

EDIT: All gone.

There's another 3 of the Timex 3GMT available now for 28.99USD. Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay. If you miss out, when they are restocked, its always at around 21:00 UTC.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

gregington said:


> There's another 3 of the Timex 3GMT available now for 28.99USD. Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay. If you miss out, when they are restocked, its always at around 21:00 UTC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10259986


can someone tell me how to get this to the Netherlands...??


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

gregington said:


> There's another 3 of the Timex 3GMT available now for 28.99USD. Timex Men's Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay. If you miss out, when they are restocked, its always at around 21:00 UTC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10259986


can someone tell me how to get this to the Netherlands...??


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

gregington said:


> There's another 3 of the Timex 3GMT available now for 28.99USD. Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay. If you miss out, when they are restocked, its always at around 21:00 UTC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10259986


Is the width really 47mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

marathonna said:


> can someone tell me how to get this to the Netherlands...??


You can use a remailing service which will receive the shipment in the US and then ship to out to you. I used Shipito to get one to Australia, but there are plenty of others.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you had picked it up at evine pricing then i would have said keep it. At $600, send it back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


What did Evine price it at ?


----------



## victo66 (Sep 11, 2015)

Finally got one! Been waiting days. Thanks for the heads up @greginton!



gregington said:


> There's another 3 of the Timex 3GMT available now for 28.99USD. Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay. If you miss out, when they are restocked, its always at around 21:00 UTC.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Is the width really 47mm?


It is, but it has a dog-bowl shaped case, so it tapers towards the bezel. By all reports it wears much smaller than 47mm. As described by Dangeruss on the Timex 3GMT thread:



Dangeruss said:


> So, the size... Yes, 47mm is legit. The case is dog bowl shaped, 47mm at the base, and 42mm at the bezel. It "wears" smaller than you'd imagine though. Across the lugs is 51.5mm. Width including crown is 50.2.


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Is the width really 47mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I was gonna buy one for pops but 47mm would dwarf his wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one of these mid atlantic as we speak, classic style 38mm 7750 based chronograph with styling cues from the legendary IWC 3706, even with horrid UK import tax this thing is a steal!!



tissotguy said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki filed chrono for $499.
> You may need to copy the above link to work.
> 
> Maybe a good deal for Valjoux 7750 according to this review
> ...


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Didn't know the Gooroo lived in Brooklyn. Shipped on a Monday. In on a Tuesday to queens. Guess it was meant to be. Pics soon come.

We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Well, whatever it was that I ordered actually shipped today. Guess we'll see whether it's a Fortis, an Alpina (or something completely different) that I receive...


Lux Time has 52 Alpina's listed and 1 Fortis which in the title is the Alpina. My bet is they applied the incorrect product page and you receive an Alpina. The price is low for either model so who knows what the deal is, it's a complete gamble. Their returns policy states customer is responsible for cost of return and original shipping. Don't know if you can get out of it with A-Z Guarantee. It's obvious there's a discrepancy in the listing.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

tissotguy said:


> Ashford has the Hamilton Khaki filed chrono for $499.
> You may need to copy the above link to work.
> 
> Maybe a good deal for Valjoux 7750 according to this review
> ...


That is a fantastic deal, only 7750 with over 100m WR under $500 that I have seen, and I've been looking carefully for about 60-90 days now. And I've been looking at this particular Hammy hard b/c it's so reasonably sized.

I wonder if the bezel is a scratch-magnet... maybe not because the crystal is domed.

I am totally tapped out right now and have to buy presents for people who are less selfish than I am. I hope something like this comes around next spring or summer, but I wouldn't hold my breath. New to the game, but I don't see how it could get much lower.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Is the width really 47mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The case is widest at the bottom (overturned dogbowl profile) which, in and of itself doesn't feel like it wears as big as 47mm. The crown does stick out quite a bit, though. Pushing the crown turns on the Indiglo feature. I've found that, if I wear the watch strap fairly tight and it's seated on the pivot of my wrist, I can depress the crown and turn on the Indiglo illumination simply by canting my wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Catalyzt said:


> That is a fantastic deal, only 7750 with over 100m WR under $500 that I have seen, and I've been looking carefully for about 60-90 days now. And I've been looking at this particular Hammy hard b/c it's so reasonably sized.
> 
> I wonder if the bezel is a scratch-magnet... maybe not because the crystal is domed.
> 
> I am totally tapped out right now and have to buy presents for people who are less selfish than I am. I hope something like this comes around next spring or summer, but I wouldn't hold my breath. New to the game, but I don't see how it could get much lower.


Good deal, but you missed this 100m 7750 for $359 new delivered Amazon Lightning deal 3 weeks ago. And it has the bonus of a relatively scarce countdown bezel and a view back. Model 241195


























f


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

petay993 said:


> I have one of these mid atlantic as we speak, classic style 38mm 7750 based chronograph with styling cues from the legendary IWC 3706, even with horrid UK import tax this thing is a steal!!


They have the bracelet version with the red-tipped chrono hand for $519 as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> They have the bracelet version with the red-tipped chrono hand for $519 as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im gonna kick myself if I don't buy one of these. They tick so many boxes in my collection. I don't own a Hamilton, don't have an auto chrono and don't have anything with a 7750 in it


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

City74 said:


> Im gonna kick myself if I don't buy one of these. They tick so many boxes in my collection. I don't own a Hamilton, don't have an auto chrono and don't have anything with a 7750 in it


I'm really liking it too and deciding between this and the Pan Europ chrono in black, since my silver one is going back.

It's nice that the Khaki is cheaper, and much smaller. But it looks so much like the Sinns that I will one day have in my collection, not sure if I should get the Khaki just to satiate the desire for now.

Also at 38mm I'm not sure if it will look too thick and odd, like a compact hockey puck haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

City74 said:


> Im gonna kick myself if I don't buy one of these. They tick so many boxes in my collection. I don't own a Hamilton, don't have an auto chrono and don't have anything with a 7750 in it


I just removed it from my cart. Even with the Amex $50 and 6% with eBates, I just couldn't do it :-( Spent way too much this holiday. I know you're looking for a watch, this may be it.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey, 
I got an email from Gilt yesterday informing me of a site wide 20% offer. Code is TAKE20. Not sure if it's targeted or not but worth checking out. They still have a fair amount of Glycine Airman's, including one this one that I think is great. I've alreaday pulled the trigger on too many watches of late so I"m sitting this one out.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Should Lux Time gives me a hard time about paying the return shipping because it's not the Fortis Marine Master that's pictured, then I'm fairly confident Amazon will step up to the plate and do the right thing. I'm just hoping that it will be a non-issue, as this Marine Master has been on my radar for a while.



dumberdrummer said:


> Not certain I'm going to actually receive the Marine Master (or anything, for that matter), but we shall see. Thanks for the good tidings, just the same!





dumberdrummer said:


> Well, I just picked this one up based on the image (as well as sub-description within the listing) that this is going to be the Fortis Marine Master. If I receive an Alpina, it's going back (and not on my dime, either).





impetusera said:


> Lux Time has 52 Alpina's listed and 1 Fortis which in the title is the Alpina. My bet is they applied the incorrect product page and you receive an Alpina. The price is low for either model so who knows what the deal is, it's a complete gamble. Their returns policy states customer is responsible for cost of return and original shipping. Don't know if you can get out of it with A-Z Guarantee. It's obvious there's a discrepancy in the listing.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Is there a current 15% off coupon for new accounts at jet.com? I tried triple15 and the other two and they didn't work.

Skx009 is $169. I don't need it but I would think about snagging one for $144.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Triple15 can be used 3 times and should work



Mechanicalworld said:


> Is there a current 15% off coupon for new accounts at jet.com? I tried triple15 and the other two and they didn't work.
> 
> Skx009 is $169. I don't need it but I would think about snagging one for $144.
> 
> View attachment 10260802


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

The Alpina from Time Lux arrived and it's a stunner, my camera pics don't do it justice, it actually feels as rich as an IWC or something .


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Is there a current 15% off coupon for new accounts at jet.com? I tried triple15 and the other two and they didn't work.
> 
> Skx009 is $169. I don't need it but I would think about snagging one for $144.
> 
> View attachment 10260802


Jet's welcome15, Triple15, etc. are category specific. Targeted primarily to consumables; paper goods, groceries, etc. although these may have worked around BF for everything, IIRC. Jet's best deals are when they offer a 30% off coupon as they did around BF. I bought a SKX007 during this sale for $148, the 30% coupon worked but the Triple15 did not. As has been noted the Triple15 is maxed out at $30.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

REDHELLOMOTO said:


> Is this a deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was $645 for a couple hours last night and earlier today...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> I just removed it from my cart. Even with the Amex $50 and 6% with eBates, I just couldn't do it :-( Spent way too much this holiday. I know you're looking for a watch, this may be it.


Yea I am gonna sleep on it. Kinda leaning toward one with red tipped pointed and bracelet for $20 more. If I didn't have like 3 other watches in mind I want like right now I would have bought this. It's a deal for sure and gorgoeus


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Amazon has the Momentum Steelix Field Watch in Orange Or Green for $39.99 with free shipping (US$13.21 to Aus)
This is the lowest price on Camel. There is a post on Ozbargain about it.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

monza06 said:


> What did Evine price it at ?


$536 shipped, on leather with deployant


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

This looks like a nice deal for a 4r35 Seiko with a nice guilloche dial on Gilt. A bit big for me at 42mm. Anyone recognize this model? I don't think I've seen it before. cyber25 code brings it to 148 plus shipping/tax and there's 3% back on befrugal available.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

thechin said:


> The Alpina from Time Lux arrived and it's a stunner, my camera pics don't do it justice, it actually feels as rich as an IWC or something .


That's a beauty - great choice.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

If you are at TJMaxx, check out their watch deals. Citizen watches are running in the $100-to-$200 range, and even cheaper deals on other watches. This includes this Nomos/Bauhaus homage from Skagen (Hagen SKW6216) and this Fossil Grant chronograph, both selling for $49.99 each. They usually sell, respectively, for $175 and $149 retail.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Unboxed my Glycine Combat 7 from the Gooroo. Must have been taken on a wild ride. However, she still ticks and winds beautifully.

























We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

thechin said:


> The Alpina from Time Lux arrived and it's a stunner, my camera pics don't do it justice, it actually feels as rich as an IWC or something .


That is a nice looking dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Blue Alpina Alpiner on bracelet is back on Amazon for $360

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K...&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=alpina+watch


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

The eBay seller "thegemstones" has a whole lot of watches - including many Citizen Eco-Drives and Seikos listed at somewhat OK prices for Buy It Now, but for most of them they are also doing Make an Offer. I made an offer of about 40% less than what they were asking for a Citizen Eco-Drive AW0040-01E field style watch, and they accepted.

Note that most of the watches they are selling are listed as "pre-owned" but that they were "purchased at a bulk sale from a large jewelry chain. Some of the watches in our listings are new without papers or boxes others are pre-owned. Please take a close look at all photos before bidding." They do include many photos that you can examine. YMMV, but you may be able to find some deals: 

http://stores.ebay.com/thegemstones/.

My Eco-Drive hasn't arrived yet, but when it does I'll report back on my experience with this seller.


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up! Just purchased one!



bkscott said:


> Blue Alpina Alpiner on bracelet is back on Amazon for $360
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K...&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=alpina+watch


----------



## Chezbeeno (Jul 20, 2016)

City74 said:


> Im gonna kick myself if I don't buy one of these. They tick so many boxes in my collection. I don't own a Hamilton, don't have an auto chrono and don't have anything with a 7750 in it


The movement might be different, I don't remember off the top of my head, but the Pan Europ Chrono is also on sale for $599 on Ashford, which is a crazy good deal, and it'll scratch that Hamilton and automatic chrono itch, though it is a 45 mm case size, and kind of a thick one, and those things didn't really do it for me, so I opted for the regular Pan Europ instead. But anyways, thought you might be interested.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mikksteel said:


> This looks like a nice deal for a 4r35 Seiko with a nice guilloche dial on Gilt. A bit big for me at 42mm. Anyone recognize this model? I don't think I've seen it before. cyber25 code brings it to 148 plus shipping/tax and there's 3% back on befrugal available.
> 
> View attachment 10260962


That's a damn fine looking watch, never seen this model before either but I really dig it


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> This looks like a nice deal for a 4r35 Seiko with a nice guilloche dial on Gilt. A bit big for me at 42mm. Anyone recognize this model? I don't think I've seen it before. cyber25 code brings it to 148 plus shipping/tax and there's 3% back on befrugal available.


 SRP705. I Stalked this watch for time after running across it a while back on WUS. Member Cairoanan (sp?) I believe posted this in todays wruw thread as well. Here it is on eBay:
SEIKO MEN&apos;S 42MM BROWN LEATHER BAND STEEL CASE AUTOMATIC ANALOG WATCH SRP705 | eBay
From what I have found it was available some time ago (year or more) for around $100 however it looks like about $130 is as good as it gets these days. 
I ended up going for the similar chrono version


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> That's a damn fine looking watch, never seen this model before either but I really dig it


It's part of Seiko's "neoclassic" line, intended for the Australian market. The SRP7xx watches follow that basic dressy subtly patterned dial design in the various options(black dial, bracelet, Arabic, Roman, gold plated case, etc.). They are excellent watches, if on the big side for dress(they are tall as well as wide, though the case is nicely shaped). I own two of them.

Jomashop and Creationwatches will rotate various models of that line in the $150-$170 range(links as example, click around to see the other colorways), so $148 is a good but not great deal and if you can't get the code I'd wait. They are an excellent lower-cost option for someone who wants a SARB Presage line but either has bigger wrists or a smaller wallet, with the extra advantage that for whatever reason they absolutely fill out the product line with nearly every option. The blue-handed white dial ones look especially nice.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

briburt said:


> The eBay seller "thegemstones" has a whole lot of watches - including many Citizen Eco-Drives and Seikos listed at somewhat OK prices for Buy It Now, but for most of them they are also doing Make an Offer. I made an offer of about 40% less than what they were asking for a Citizen Eco-Drive AW0040-01E field style watch, and they accepted.
> 
> Note that most of the watches they are selling are listed as "pre-owned" but that they were "purchased at a bulk sale from a large jewelry chain. Some of the watches in our listings are new without papers or boxes others are pre-owned. Please take a close look at all photos before bidding." They do include many photos that you can examine. YMMV, but you may be able to find some deals:
> 
> ...


I own one of those citizen field watches.

its been my daily watch for a few months now and I really like it. Great size, comfy strap, super accurate and the slightly domed crystal is a nice touch.

Paid $106 for a new one from jet.com right before they were discontinued. Very happy with that purchase.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Toothbras said:


> That's a damn fine looking watch, never seen this model before either but I really dig it


This is the gold-tone version of the Seiko SRP703, part of Seiko's Neo-classic collection. There's an entire thread on the watches at https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srp703-vs-sdgm003-3257146-2.html.

TL;DR: Lovely dial. Good movement. Bracelets tend to be problematic, so get ready to replace them with a nice strap.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Sevenmack said:


> This is the gold-tone version of the Seiko SRP703, part of Seiko's Neo-classic collection. There's an entire thread on the watches at https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srp703-vs-sdgm003-3257146-2.html.
> 
> TL;DR: Lovely dial. Good movement. Bracelets tend to be problematic, so get ready to replace them with a nice strap.


The models with straps also suck(well, sample size of 1, the one I got with a strap came with a garbage strap and a cheap buckle), the Seiko 5 price point comes with Seiko 5-level accessories.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

taike said:


> $536 shipped, on leather with deployant


Some people got a coupon to work with it also bringing it down further.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Wristwatching said:


> The models with straps also suck(well, sample size of 1, the one I got with a strap came with a garbage strap and a cheap buckle), the Seiko 5 price point comes with Seiko 5-level accessories.


With Seiko, that goes without saying. Even the bracelets and straps on its $400-level watches aren't always the best. As I said, get ready to shop for a better strap. Panatime should have a sale going on -- and Fossil also sells straps at its stores.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> SRP705. I Stalked this watch for time after running across it a while back on WUS. Member Cairoanan (sp?) I believe posted this in todays wruw thread as well. Here it is on eBay:
> SEIKO MEN&apos;S 42MM BROWN LEATHER BAND STEEL CASE AUTOMATIC ANALOG WATCH SRP705 | eBay
> From what I have found it was available some time ago (year or more) for around $100 however it looks like about $130 is as good as it gets these days.
> I ended up going for the similar chrono version
> View attachment 10261818


Good eye man! I love mine. It wears big and is a bit big for a dressy watch, but not obnoxiously big. I love the textured dial and the rose gold applied markers - and I'm usually averse to anything golden. 








Edit: I second the "strap is garbage" takes. Very plasticity feeling and stiff. Slapped it on a Maratac strap for now.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Got this with my WoW points. Not bad at all for a cheap quartz. The textured dial looks great. There is no running ticking second hand. If you leave the chrono running, the second hand sweeps.


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

gregington said:


> EDIT: All gone.
> 
> There's another 3 of the Timex 3GMT available now for 28.99USD. Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay. If you miss out, when they are restocked, its always at around 21:00 UTC.


I hate that Timex are 3 to 4 times more expensive in Canada than the USA, and no US sellers will ship here...


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Just purchased one!


Just within 15 mins after I read the post and considering, the 2 left gone. One was you, mate. Lucky you. Enjoy.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Some people got a coupon to work with it also bringing it down further.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's the "with coupon code" pricing.

Regardless this thing's a screaming bargain at anything much less than $900.


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

Very very very happy with this watch.









We who are about to buy, salute you!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

I had not seen any lume photos online, so this was a surprise. Who would have guessed?


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Tip for young players:
If you live outside the US and use shipping forwarders like comgateway etc to get your watches to the country you live in, sign in first and make sure the address to send items to hasn't changed!

Luckily it's only one of the Timex GMTs, but I fear I could be losing a watch soon if it doesn't get sent back to the sender.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

RyanD said:


> Got this with my WoW points. Not bad at all for a cheap quartz. The textured dial looks great. There is no running ticking second hand. If you leave the chrono running, the second hand sweeps.
> 
> View attachment 10262410


So essentially a chrono without the 1/10 sec subdial? How's the overall quality?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

really , who's moving ?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Robert999 said:


> really , who's moving ?


Let's keep it on-topic and politics free please.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Watchstation has this and a few other Zodiacs for $419 after 30% off coupon for sale items


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Iguana Sells has Junghans Max Bill for $575.

https://www.iguanasell.com/products...NF-ghBevYrZPN3lPp4E3qSiWi7PfDrBFPURoCoHHw_wcB


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Iguana Sells has Junghans Max Bill for $575.
> 
> https://www.iguanasell.com/products...NF-ghBevYrZPN3lPp4E3qSiWi7PfDrBFPURoCoHHw_wcB


Thats not a deal. Watchbuys sells the same model in various colors for $545 everyday


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

City74 said:


> jcombs1 said:
> 
> 
> > Iguana Sells has Junghans Max Bill for $575.
> ...


Cr*p, you are right. I just started looking at this watch and thought it was a good price. Thanks for the clarification, I will strive to do better.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

RyanD said:


> It's still $729.99 at The Watchery.
> 
> Glycine 3885-18-LB8 Watches,Men's Stainless Steel Incursore with Blue Dial, Big Date, Luminous Hands and Index, Casual Glycine Automatic Watches
> 
> ...





w4tchnut said:


> Ordered it. Supposedly only one available.
> Will see if it comes thru.





Tokeiski said:


> w4tchnut, congratulations! I have no doubt they will come through. Please post some wrist shots when it arrives as I have never seen this piece in person and would like to get an idea of how it wears.


Well, The Watchery didn't come through.
Claimed their "fraud department" found something fishy, just cancelled the order.
I called to enquire and was told I would have to repurchase at the current price - $1199. Then customer rep "Leona" hung up. How's that for CS?

Sounds like horse traders, out to screw folks any way they can. 
Keep it in mind before considering a "deal" from them!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Taike:
Talk about yer bargains?
Have scored 3 "bargains" of a sort in the last 3 weeks.
1. Bulova HF military dial watch with Precisionist movement ($78.00 with Amazon Prime Points)
2. Casio GD350 G Shock from Rakuten ($16.97 with 5,8890 Rakuten Points)
3. Citizen EcoDrive at pawn shop ($75.00)

No pics. Photographically challenged

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Whatta dufuss I am. Printing 5,8890 Rakuten Points
Typo error. 5,890 points. Id have to buy every watch
in Rakutens nventory to amass 5,8890 points.
I blames it on advancing senility! But I have 958 "Likes".

X Traindriver Art


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks like many people are now on Santa's naughty list either for bickering or for bickering about the people bickering. You'll be receiving gaudy quartz fashion watches for Xmas. LOL

Amazon lightning deal: Szanto 1002 military watch for $61.77
https://www.amazon.com/Szanto-1002-Vintage-Inspired-Military-Field/dp/B00FNIFDGU/
Lowest price listed on the Camel is $67, but generally seems to run $80 or more.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

w4tchnut,

Sorry to hear about the unilateral cancellation of the deal. Interesting as I just noted that WOW now has this exact same watch in stock, one piece only at $899 - 20% (WATCHWED) = $719.20. Not sure I want to get involved but letting everyone know if they want to take a shot. I really like the watch, but being in Japan the last thing I need is any type of problem with a watch or watch seller. Returning things after paying duty and the shipping fees is prohibitively expensive so I try to stick with sellers who I have had good dealings with in the past.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Glycine KMU 48 Kriegs Marine Uhren Manual Wind Black PVD Mens Watch 3906.99AT LB33 scheduled for lightning deal at 7:55 pm EST today. Already listed at $525 from a third party seller, so perhaps it will get a lot lower than that.









https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DOG4DFO/


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

cel4145:
I'm gaa gaa over the Glycene Airman.
Maybe after I've paid for gifts for 5 springoffs, 14 of their springoffs, and 5 of their springoffs. 
Nuther words lots of Christmas gifts. Then maybe a glycene or even a Szanto piece.
Was originally aiming for a Seiko Turtle in Feb or Mar. This is getting too involved!

X Traindriver Art. 950 "Likes" so far


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

cel4145 said:


> Glycine KMU 48 Kriegs Marine Uhren Manual Wind Black PVD Mens Watch 3906.99AT LB33 scheduled for lightning deal at 7:55 pm EST today. Already listed at $525 from a third party seller, so perhaps it will get a lot lower than that.
> 
> View attachment 10266634
> 
> ...


I love that one but 48mm is 4mm too much.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Well, The Watchery didn't come through.
> Claimed their "fraud department" found something fishy, just cancelled the order.
> I called to enquire and was told I would have to repurchase at the current price - $1199. Then customer rep "Leona" hung up. How's that for CS?
> 
> ...


In my few dealings with them, they seem to have pretty awful CS and inventory management. I only buy from them if it's a hair on fire drooling like a savage low price.


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

Nordstrom rack has 65% off several Filson watches located in their clearance section.

https://www.nordstromrack.com/clearance/Men/Watches?brands[]=Filson&sort=featured


----------



## audiolab1 (Feb 23, 2010)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> In my few dealings with them, they seem to have pretty awful CS and inventory management. I only buy from them if it's a hair on fire drooling like a savage low price.


You can say that again. I tried, without success, to make my first purchase from The Watchery a couple of weeks ago. The price had dropped on an Alpina that I have been trying to snag for a good price for over a year. Their price was not the lowest ever, but good enough for me to pull the trigger. That's when everything went south. I'm in Canada, so i tried to check out with their international cart system. Each time I tried to enter my billing address the system turfed me back to my cart. It was the weekend, so I had to email them. Luckily the watch remained in stock until they got back to me on Monday. The person I was speaking to seemed totally disinterested in making a sale and did not want to try and find the cause of my checkout problem. Their solution was to "use PayPal or Amazon to make the payment". So I did...they only accept PayPal from US accounts and their Amazon pay is completely broken. I have an Amazon.COM account and have made purchases for years with no issue, so I know it's not on Amazon's end. In the end, after they suggested I call them to see if the item is actually in stock (Ummm...I'm being told this by a CS person? Why don't YOU go check that for me!?) I was told the system would not let me check out because the watch was not in stock...it then remained on both The Watchery website and WOW for nearly ONE WEEK, showing one left in stock! Anyway, I dodged a bullet with them...they are off my list of potential sources.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

audiolab1 said:


> i tried to check out with their international cart system. Each time I tried to enter my billing address the system turfed me back to my cart.
> 
> Anyway, I dodged a bullet with them...they are off my list of potential sources.


So they haven't fixed that...

(Same happened to me several months ago.)


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

For those who like large watches, 50mm Alpina Heritage Pilot for $559.09. Seems like a great deal, $1995 retail, nobody else comes close.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Heritage-Pilot-Leather-435B4SH6/dp/B00CZ8N9R6/

The photos I found online look so much better than the single one on Amazon. New Alpina Heritage Pilot - The Baily Blog


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

JasonH said:


> For those who like large watches, 50mm Alpina Heritage Pilot for $559.09. Seems like a great deal, $1995 retail, nobody else comes close.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Heritage-Pilot-Leather-435B4SH6/dp/B00CZ8N9R6/
> 
> ...


i think this watch is supposed to mimic some of the first pilot watches that used pocket watch movements and were oversized as a result. It's a cool watch and the Alpina logo is fully lumed.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

NYAndrew said:


> I love that one but 48mm is 4mm too much.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Agreed. I actually have and wear quite a few big watches and just recently added a big Seiko SSG001 that wears really well. However, the big Incursore I tried was much longer L2L and had to go back. The 44mm size with Glycine's case shape is a sweet spot for my 7" flat wrist.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

What's with the huge watches today?? 48mm, 50mm... That's just ridiculously huge!


----------



## JOEYBONES (Dec 2, 2015)

If it's not been posted already - Gemnation has the Alpina Extreme Diver Men's Watch for $599.00

Alpina Extreme Diver Men's Watch Model: AL-525LBB5AEV6


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

royalpig180 said:


> What's with the huge watches today?? 48mm, 50mm... That's just ridiculously huge!


Agree. Especially if the watch is all dial.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> But enough of that let me tell you about a deal I found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch. For a second I couldn't locate where the gmt hand is lol

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ashford has the Certina DS First ceramic for $228. It's quartz. I like the simple design w/ceramic bezel.

Certina DS First C014-410-16-051-00 Men's Watch , watches

I prefer the bracelet version, but it's a bit more expensive.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

JasonH said:


> For those who like large watches, 50mm Alpina Heritage Pilot for $559.09. Seems like a great deal, $1995 retail, nobody else comes close.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Heritage-Pilot-Leather-435B4SH6/dp/B00CZ8N9R6/
> 
> ...


50mm ?? When did Alpina get bought by Invicta too, or they just make watches for Flava Flav now ?


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

marathonna said:


> can someone tell me how to get this to the Netherlands...??


I was thinking about offering to send you mine, but then I tried it on. This is a heck of a watch for $29!


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Pretty good deal on a Hamilton titanium frogman chrono on Ashford for $499, free shipping and no tax to most states?

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/frogman/H77746333.pid?nid=sct_Frogman&so=1

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Sevenmack said:


> With Seiko, that goes without saying. Even the bracelets and straps on its $400-level watches aren't always the best. As I said, get ready to shop for a better strap. Panatime should have a sale going on -- and Fossil also sells straps at its stores.


Sort of sad, but you could say the same as above and instead of saying 'Seiko' and '$400 - level watches' , insert 'Hamilton' and '$500 +level watches.' I paid around $600 for an otherwise lovely, well built Hamilton 46mm 'Big Pilot' and w/o even trying it on, knew the strap needed to go right back in the box. Seikos and Hammie leather straps ought to have like color feltie markers in their cases for their rapid need of loss of strap color touch ups.

Have it on a James Bond style black and grey NATO, but ironically, the distressed lamb leather strap that came with the hundred dollar Air Blue, is a real step up. Got the Air Blue Bravo chrono for my son, along with the again better quality than Seiko or Hamilton Air Blue optional steel bracelet, which my son, who just turned 20 y/o, prefers.

I am surprised and delighted that at his college, wearing wearing a nice, sporty wristwatch is catching on again.

As an after thought stocking stuffer, still at $16.89 each from gearbest.com, I got each son a rose gold metal case, black dial with chrono and date dress watch made by Megir via Amazon.

Amazing for the money, pretty darn accurate too. They have a number of interesting styles, some quite novel, others more conservative. All very inexpensive but apparently not rubbish. Good watches to introduce someone who might not be into wearing a watch just yet, without spending a bundle.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure if this is a new addition to their sales, but i could have sworn this aeroscope was above $900 before. It's 849 now with free international shipping.
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j...76FCA1A32.prd-store63?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=11









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> Ashford has the Certina DS First ceramic for $228. It's quartz. I like the simple design w/ceramic bezel.
> 
> Certina DS First C014-410-16-051-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> I prefer the bracelet version, but it's a bit more expensive.


Golly, most of the same features of my Omega Planet Ocean Professional, from Switzerland, for about one twentieth the price!? Air sickness bag, stat!!!


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

monza06 said:


> 50mm ?? When did Alpina get bought by Invicta too, or they just make watches for Flava Flav now ?


He looks like that Aerosmith song,"Dude looks like a (Old) Lady"


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

EDIT: And all 5 gone in 15 minutes!

Another 5 Timex GMTs are available for 28.99USD. Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay.

If you missed out this time, check back around 21:00 UTC tomorrow as that's the time they seem to re-stock.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I just picked up one of these from a nearby TJ Max for $99 plus tax.










(Pic from web.)

There was a Filson GMT on clearance for $199. There were also several Filson GMTs (at least a half dozen) not on clearance for $229, and a bunch of Citizens ranging from $129 up to $199 for what I think is this...










I'm not sure if I am going to keep it, but I thought I should snap it up while it was available.

For any Houston area folk, it was the TJ Maxx on Richmond near the Galleria.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone else having thread problems? Can't get page 2472 to load.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> Anyone else having thread problems? Can't get page 2472 to load.


Yeah, I'm having thread problems. Every time I read this thread, I buy watches.


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

hiro1963 said:


> Ashford has the Certina DS First ceramic for $228. It's quartz. I like the simple design w/ceramic bezel.
> 
> Certina DS First C014-410-16-051-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> I prefer the bracelet version, but it's a bit more expensive.


That Turtle on the back is pretty cool. Want it just for that lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

MstrDabbles said:


> Didn't know the Gooroo lived in Brooklyn. Shipped on a Monday. In on a Tuesday to queens. Guess it was meant to be. Pics soon come.
> 
> We who are about to buy, salute you!


It continues to amaze me how many watch outfits ship out of Brooklyn. Wonder why. When I was a kid living in the Bronx, you didn't want anyone to know you were from then low rent Brooklyn. Now their rent rates and desirability give Manhattan a run for the money.


----------



## bfbraunlich (Jun 29, 2016)

Ashford has the Movado Museum for $160 right now, which is 68% off retail and $40 cheaper than the next closest I found.

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/movado/cat6045.cid?sdtid=9510208&N=12281+4294485977+4294706263


----------



## MstrDabbles (Mar 3, 2014)

It's gotten crazy. As long as it stays cheaper than Manhattan, they'll keep on coming this way. There are already a couple watch makers out there as well.


Robangel said:


> It continues to amaze me how many watch outfits ship out of Brooklyn. Wonder why. When I was a kid living in the Bronx, you didn't want anyone to know you were from then low rent Brooklyn. Now their rent rates and desirability give Manhattan a run for the money.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I was thinking about offering to send you mine, but then I tried it on. This is a heck of a watch for $29!


It might just be the angle of the photo but the chapter ring doesn't appear to line up with the indices very well?


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

World of watches has the Quartz Glycine below with sapphire crystal for $89 and additional 20% off with code: WATCHWED. It's on the smaller side tho, at 35mm


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

City74 said:


> Watchstation has this and a few other Zodiacs for $419 after 30% off coupon for sale items
> 
> View attachment 10265490


That's higher than the regular price they had for most of the year with the always available 15% new client discount.

In fact, every time they've offered 20 or 30% off, in the last 3 months or so, you would have ended up paying more than the day after the "sale" ended.


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lancman said:


> It might just be the angle of the photo but the chapter ring doesn't appear to line up with the indices very well?


Its about 1/2° too far clockwise. I'm not troubled by it enough to open it up and try to align it. I expect some cosmetic imperfections with a $29 watch, and I didn't notice it until I saw the close-up photo. On the wrist it isn't noticeable.

You are NOT going to spoil my bargain


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Just got in my new purchase from the gooroo; paid _wellll _below asking price. 36mm. I was was worried about it being too small but the dial is quite large for the overall size of the watch and it has a relatively big crown and guards so it wears bigger than, say, my snk809 which has a beefier bezel and a much smaller crown. Also, 20mm strap vs. 18mm for the Seiko. For reference I have a 6.75" wrist. It'll be my "dress" watch. Dressy enough for my line of work anyway. Beautiful fit and finish though the provided strap is awfully stiff. If it doesn't break in to my liking I'll be putting it on something else. Drilled lugs make it easy!


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Soulspawn said:


> Not sure if this is a new addition to their sales, but i could have sworn this aeroscope was above $900 before. It's 849 now with free international shipping.
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/j...76FCA1A32.prd-store63?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=11
> 
> 
> ...


Love those JR deals and I'm wearing mine right now but just thought I'd point out another WIS' observation that that Aeroscope has a fixed bezel. Or wait, maybe it was the Aquascope! That's more understandably tragic.


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Just got in my new purchase from the gooroo; paid _wellll _below asking price. 36mm. I was was worried about it being too small but the dial is quite large for the overall size of the watch and it has a relatively big crown and guards so it wears bigger than, say, my snk809 which has a beefier bezel and a much smaller crown. Also, 20mm strap vs. 18mm for the Seiko. For reference I have a 6.75" wrist. It'll be my "dress" watch. Dressy enough for my line of work anyway. Beautiful fit and finish though the provided strap is awfully stiff. If it doesn't break in to my liking I'll be putting it on something else. Drilled lugs make it easy!
> 
> View attachment 10270874


My Incusore came with a very beefy/stiff band. It worked itself out after a few weeks. But it is a large band, good enough for an 8 1/2 inch wrist.


----------



## JasonH (Aug 29, 2006)

$383.20



cel4145 said:


> Glycine KMU 48 Kriegs Marine Uhren Manual Wind Black PVD Mens Watch 3906.99AT LB33 scheduled for lightning deal at 7:55 pm EST today. Already listed at $525 from a third party seller, so perhaps it will get a lot lower than that.
> 
> View attachment 10266634
> 
> ...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

boze said:


> Love those JR deals and I'm wearing mine right now but just thought I'd point out another WIS' observation that that Aeroscope has a fixed bezel. Or wait, maybe it was the Aquascope! That's more understandably tragic.


Def the Aero, as it's not a timing mechanism, just a seconds reference.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

mikksteel said:


> Just got in my new purchase from the gooroo; paid _wellll _below asking price. 36mm. I was was worried about it being too small but the dial is quite large for the overall size of the watch and it has a relatively big crown and guards so it wears bigger than, say, my snk809 which has a beefier bezel and a much smaller crown. Also, 20mm strap vs. 18mm for the Seiko. For reference I have a 6.75" wrist. It'll be my "dress" watch. Dressy enough for my line of work anyway. Beautiful fit and finish though the provided strap is awfully stiff. If it doesn't break in to my liking I'll be putting it on something else. Drilled lugs make it easy!
> 
> View attachment 10270874


Looks like a good size for you. Congratulations.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

The Amazon Lightning Deal for the Glycine KMU 48 (48mm) is live now and the price is pretty amazing - $383.20. Good for the next three hours or while they last. For comparison, this same watch was discounted down to like $399 during the "Prime Days" earlier this year, so this is the best I've seen this year.

Too big for me though. I already bought this watch during the Prime Days and returned it. I can wear 48mm, but this watch is all face and looks huge.

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Krie.../B01DOG4DFO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1482370343


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boze said:


> Love those JR deals and I'm wearing mine right now but just thought I'd point out another WIS' observation that that Aeroscope has a fixed bezel. Or wait, maybe it was the Aquascope! That's more understandably tragic.


That's why the tachymeter bezel is the one to get. Functional, and looks better IMO.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 23, 2015)

Not sure if this is a deal, but ~$600 (OBO) for this seems like a lot of watch for the money... Anyone ever dealt with SigmaTime on ebay??


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)

Got some great pickups since BF/CM, but this recent acquisition has been on my list for some time. It is a little bigger than I would normally wear, but it is such a gorgeous and quality timepiece that I couldn't resist at the price. May add the titanium bracelet as well though I am happier with the rubber strap than I would've thought.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

SigmaTime are a real standup operation. I bought a Revue Thommen diver from them through eBay earlier in the year. Bezel action was pretty loose (although, subjective as to whether you could call it defective or not). Regardless, they allowed me to return it without issue and even covered the return shipping. I would do business with them again in a heartbeat.



gabethegoat said:


> Not sure if this is a deal, but ~$600 (OBO) for this seems like a lot of watch for the money... Anyone ever dealt with SigmaTime on ebay??


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

gabethegoat said:


> Not sure if this is a deal, but ~$600 (OBO) for this seems like a lot of watch for the money... Anyone ever dealt with SigmaTime on


This is just an assumption but Lux time on Amazon had an Alpina up a couple days ago and one of the images had a sigma time watermark. Sigma time and lux time could be the same seller.

EDIT: maybe it was perfect timing that had the watermark left on an image.... this showed up on Amazon tonight https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B010...&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=alpina+watch
same watch for $655


----------



## kenaikat (Oct 29, 2010)

While shopping at a TJ Maxx this week I took a quick glance at the watch counter. I would have ordinarily kept going as the only thing I saw besides the usual Michael Kors and Armani watches was a rather large selection of Movado Museum watches. And this:










Until seeing a Brera GMT in this thread recently I had never heard of the brand. But that watch looked pretty sharp and I saw at least one reference to its quality so I decided to take a look at the Eterno Chrono.

Well I was impressed. It had a pretty unique look with a bit of a Zenith or Omega Moon to Mars vibe, so I asked to see it. I was actually shocked by the quality. The smoothness of the screw down crown and pushers was particularly notable. I thought the leather and rubber strap was quite nice, too. When I saw the $130 price I jumped on it.

It may be a trifle bit too big for me, but even if it doesn't work out, I did want to thank those who mentioned Brera in this thread because I never would have stopped to look if I hadn't seen it mentioned here. And if you happen to come across a Brera, take the time to check it out because you just might like what you see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Kirk B said:


> The Amazon Lightning Deal for the Glycine KMU 48 (48mm) is live now and the price is pretty amazing - $383.20. Good for the next three hours or while they last. For comparison, this same watch was discounted down to like $399 during the "Prime Days" earlier this year, so this is the best I've seen this year.
> 
> Too big for me though. I already bought this watch during the Prime Days and returned it. I can wear 48mm, but this watch is all face and looks huge.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Krie.../B01DOG4DFO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1482370343


That is a good deal. The gooroo got $450 out of me for a KMU, the rose gold/no sec one.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Just a heads-up for those interested. Stainless Steel versions of the Helson Skin Divers are now back in stock. The good news is that you still have 2 days remaining to get one with the 10% off xmas sale.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ended up buying this beautiful blue Glycine quartz watch w/ sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance for $66.23 after WATCHWED code and 8% back via Mr Rebates (befrugal had over 10% but couldnt find WATCHWED code. Even though it's only 35mm in size it'll be a good looking cheap dressy watch.
Men's Blue Genuine Leather Blue Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Robangel said:


> It continues to amaze me how many watch outfits ship out of Brooklyn. Wonder why. When I was a kid living in the Bronx, you didn't want anyone to know you were from then low rent Brooklyn. Now their rent rates and desirability give Manhattan a run for the money.


Everything comes out of the Brooklyn Army Terminal. It's a business development zone where you get tax breaks. Bloomberg set it up years ago. A lot of goods and services are funneled through there. It's basically a huge distribution center along the East River. Who knows where the actual offices are or where their phones actually ring but watches, purses, sunglasses, jewelry all travel through there regardless of the name on the website!

Source: worked with other companies in that building/complex.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

gabethegoat said:


> Not sure if this is a deal, but ~$600 (OBO) for this seems like a lot of watch for the money... Anyone ever dealt with SigmaTime on ebay??


This is ridiculously tempting but I went overboard already this Holiday season. So much watch for the money its crazy. Arghhh...


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Keep missing that Alpina alpiner! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

crysman2000 said:


> Ended up buying this beautiful blue Glycine quartz watch w/ sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance for $66.23 after WATCHWED code and 8% back via Mr Rebates (befrugal had over 10% but couldnt find WATCHWED code. Even though it's only 35mm in size it'll be a good looking cheap dressy watch.
> Men's Blue Genuine Leather Blue Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 10273778


Yep I couldn't pass it up either.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Elkins45 said:


> I was thinking about offering to send you mine, but then I tried it on. This is a heck of a watch for $29!


hahahhaa..thx man..(for thinking about me..) ;-)

greetz from the Netherlands


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Just a heads-up for those interested. Stainless Steel versions of the Helson Skin Divers are now back in stock. The good news is that you still have 2 days remaining to get one with the 10% off xmas sale.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


That Helson Blackbeard is pretty cool. Hadn't seen that one before, thanks.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This seller on ebay, thegemstones was posted earlier by another member. The watches are marked as pre-owned but in appearance and communication by the seller indicate they were bulk buys, some without papers and or boxes but most are new and unworn. Lots of Invictas, Bulovas, Citizens and Seikos are listed at a buy it now price and most have an option to make an offer. The deals are just OK on the buy it now pricing but as the OP mentioned the seller has accepted offers at around 40% of asking price. I had a counter offer on a Mido Baroncelli II that was about 45% off of the $475 asking price before I decided I didn't really want it or need it. The the seller was very responsive to my questions and seems legit but i have no personal experience with them. Here is a link to the Mido if you want to kill 15-20 minutes sorting his inventory. The cheapest i found this watch was $413 at Jet.com, i could have bought it for around $265, maybe a bit less had a i continued to negotiate.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIDO-MENS-W...700158?hash=item43fa36bcfe:g:hPcAAOSwux5YQbSQ


----------



## thewodg (Dec 3, 2015)

Joma's deal of the day is the Breitling Superocean Chronograph Steelfish Automatic Mens Watch A13341A8-BA81BKLT for $2895. This seems like potentially a good deal, though I do not follow this watch.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

thewodg said:


> Joma's deal of the day is the Breitling Superocean Chronograph Steelfish Automatic Mens Watch A13341A8-BA81BKLT for $2895. This seems like potentially a good deal, though I do not follow this watch.


Rats. Good deal in my mind, too but it seems to be out of stock.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I ordered my Extreme Sailing from Amazon/Lux Time on Monday and it said it should arrive some time next week with free shipping. I was pleasantly surprised I received a shipping email on Tuesday and it showed it was sent out with UPS 2-day. It arrived today and extremely pleased with this deal for $340. I had some great deals on Kontiki, Oris and Alpina watches but this is clearly the king of deals!

This model number sometimes shows the 60-minute bezel and others have a busy 360 compass bezel. So happy to see this is the 60 minute timing bezel as pictured in their listing on Amazon. However, it did not come with the large box/sailboat and just in a regular black Alpina box. But I don't care for this price, the watch is all that counts.

It was shipped from Brooklyn and had the same kind of brown crinkly wrapping like Jomashop uses. So probably from the same warehouse.

The best deal is the one you weren't looking for and suddenly just comes along.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

crysman2000 said:


> Ended up buying this beautiful blue Glycine quartz watch w/ sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance for $66.23 after WATCHWED code and 8% back via Mr Rebates (befrugal had over 10% but couldnt find WATCHWED code. Even though it's only 35mm in size it'll be a good looking cheap dressy watch.
> Men's Blue Genuine Leather Blue Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 10273778





City74 said:


> Yep I couldn't pass it up either.


I added it to my basket, applied the promo code and let it go. I was very proud of myself for not biting. I purchased the gray (mono)toned one and decided to against this purchase. This is how it wears on a 6-3/4 inch wrist.


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Timex Men&apos;s Waterbury Leather Slip-Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Only 20 dollar and free shipping...!!!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Red Flag for me:











marathonna said:


> Timex Men&apos;s Waterbury Leather Slip-Through Strap Date Tan Dial Casual TW2P64600 | eBay
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> Only 20 dollar and free shipping...!!!!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I know this is stretching the "affordable" budget but Ashford has several of the Zenith Port Royal watches for under $1900 including this grey stunner for $1782









Zenith watches


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

I snagged one of the cream dial Timex 3GMTs the other day and realized I really don't need it (although it is a nice watch for the money!) I would be happy to sell it at $28.99 plus shipping for anyone who is international and hasn't been able to get one. It is brand new. I haven't even tried it on. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I ordered my Extreme Sailing from Amazon/Lux Time on Monday and it said it should arrive some time next week with free shipping. I was pleasantly surprised I received a shipping email on Tuesday and it showed it was sent out with UPS 2-day. It arrived today and extremely pleased with this deal for $340. I had some great deals on Kontiki, Oris and Alpina watches but this is clearly the king of deals!
> 
> This model number sometimes shows the 60-minute bezel and others have a busy 360 compass bezel. So happy to see this is the 60 minute timing bezel as pictured in their listing on Amazon. However, it did not come with the large box/sailboat and just in a regular black Alpina box. But I don't care for this price, the watch is all that counts.
> 
> ...


I wanted that watch and saw the deal first a little early and then a little late. I love the case design and how legible and uncluttered the dial is. Congrats!


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

boze said:


> I wanted that watch and saw the deal first a little early and then a little late. I love the case design and how legible and uncluttered the dial is. Congrats!


I saw it in time but the rotters wouldn't ship to the UK.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

bkscott said:


> I snagged one of the cream dial Timex 3GMTs the other day and realized I really don't need it (although it is a nice watch for the money!) I would be happy to sell it at $28.99 plus shipping for anyone who is international and hasn't been able to get one. It is brand new. I haven't even tried it on. PM me if you are interested.


That is a sweet offer I'm willing to take, if no one else is interested....finally a deal to Canada!


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> I ordered my Extreme Sailing from Amazon/Lux Time on Monday and it said it should arrive some time next week with free shipping. I was pleasantly surprised I received a shipping email on Tuesday and it showed it was sent out with UPS 2-day. It arrived today and extremely pleased with this deal for $340. I had some great deals on Kontiki, Oris and Alpina watches but this is clearly the king of deals!
> 
> This model number sometimes shows the 60-minute bezel and others have a busy 360 compass bezel. So happy to see this is the 60 minute timing bezel as pictured in their listing on Amazon. However, it did not come with the large box/sailboat and just in a regular black Alpina box. But I don't care for this price, the watch is all that counts.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Do you mind sharing a picture of the case back? Just curious if it's a display back.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

mannal said:


> Red Flag for me


And free postage to Australia from Alabama?


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Doing my civic WUS duty (wrist shots) from earlier BF purchases.
My (hairy) wrist is 7 inches, 17.78 cm (for our international WIS members).

Invicta 8926OB - 







Timex 3GMT







I am pleased with both. 
The Invicta keeps great time, and is also hand-wind so I can keep it going while it is in rotation, and just a nice looking clean design. Thank you Rolex. The cyclops window works rather well too.
I've set the Timex up to read 24 hour at the red GMT 4th hand. Some day I'll get that Glycine purist... I like the design and colors of this 3GMT. Check out the funky font date, compensated for the window opening (larger 2). I didn't notice the stumpy (12) hour hand until I had it in hand, but is not an issue for me. I like the openings in all the hands. It was useful in setting the GMT hand, centered under the hour hand. The opening in the GMT hand is nice to see the hour in the window. The only thing I'd like to add down the road is swap out the buckle for a deployment clasp.
Let me know if you have questions or want other photos.
Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, Happy New Year everyone.
Ed


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

aintitthelife98 said:


> Looks great. Do you mind sharing a picture of the case back? Just curious if it's a display back.


Yes, it's a display back. Don't want go too much OT here so I shared some more pictures here: https://goo.gl/photos/rEWh4gxyDhnu8K6p8


----------



## aintitthelife98 (Nov 8, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Yes, it's a display back. Don't want go too much OT here so I shared some more pictures here: https://goo.gl/photos/rEWh4gxyDhnu8K6p8


Appreciate it. That's a great looking Alpina. I wish I had caught this sale.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> I ordered my Extreme Sailing from Amazon/Lux Time on Monday and it said it should arrive some time next week with free shipping. I was pleasantly surprised I received a shipping email on Tuesday and it showed it was sent out with UPS 2-day. It arrived today and extremely pleased with this deal for $340. I had some great deals on Kontiki, Oris and Alpina watches but this is clearly the king of deals!
> 
> This model number sometimes shows the 60-minute bezel and others have a busy 360 compass bezel. So happy to see this is the 60 minute timing bezel as pictured in their listing on Amazon. However, it did not come with the large box/sailboat and just in a regular black Alpina box. But I don't care for this price, the watch is all that counts.
> 
> ...


Real great price. Looks good in real. They don't ship to my city, otherwise I would keep following too. Cheers.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## Elkins45 (Aug 4, 2013)

crysman2000 said:


> Ended up buying this beautiful blue Glycine quartz watch w/ sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance for $66.23 after WATCHWED code and 8% back via Mr Rebates (befrugal had over 10% but couldnt find WATCHWED code. Even though it's only 35mm in size it'll be a good looking cheap dressy watch.
> Men's Blue Genuine Leather Blue Dial Stainless Steel | World of Watches
> 
> View attachment 10273778


I have an aversion to dials without numbers, so I went with this version:



It's light as a feather, and after wearing the Timex GMT that also arrived yesterday it seems almost dainty.


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

So finally the non-purist DC4 and the infamous Airman #1 made it on the gooroo list, does the std. 40%make offer rule still apply these days?


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

Damn I still want one (or two) of those Breras. 

And I'm super excited to see my Timex deal at $28.99 continues to generate so much interest weeks after I snagged the first one at that price. 

I feel a bit more worthy of the thread. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naimc (Jul 14, 2014)

jcombs1 said:


> I posted this a few days ago but the deal is a little better. Bulova 63B176 is now $189 at watcheshalfprice on eBay. Swiss auto, 40mm, AR Sapphire. If you are on the fence regarding this one, now is the time to get off.
> 
> Bulova Accutron Men's 63B176 Accu Swiss Automatic Black Leather Band Watch
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

uyebsk said:


> So finally the non-purist DC4 and the infamous Airman #1 made it on the gooroo list, does the std. 40%make offer rule still apply these days?


I think you should be good start your offer out in that range. She should let you know what the acceptable range is if you are too low.

Also... my Alpina came in today. This might be my favorite watch. If this one pops up again it's a great deal. The lugs taper around your wrist so it fits much smaller than 51mm lug to lug.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Alpina! That box/raised/domed crystal looks pretty rad (for lack of a better term).


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Wow, finally lucked out doing a random Amazon search. Only 1 available unfortunately, but I believe this is the absolute cheapest this watch has ever sold. Anyone ever deal with Watch Warehouse?










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun (Aug 7, 2010)

https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=230438

Watchery got Oris BC3 for $369.99 but if you add a filler $31 or more to go over $400 threshold then you can use TWFLASH100 for $100 off and don't forget 10% rebate from Befrugal.

Oris $369.99 + Invicta Pro $42.99 = $412 - $100(TWFLASH) = $312 - $30(Rebate) = $282 for 2 watches.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

shogun said:


> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=230438
> 
> Watchery got Oris BC3 for $369.99 but if you add a filler $31 or more to go over $400 threshold then you can use TWFLASH100 for $100 off and don't forget 10% rebate from Befrugal.
> 
> ...


I couldnt pass that one up. Got the Oris and a Seiko Dress watch for my dad and my total was $328 after rebate. Even got 10% more cash back from Befrugal so all that ended up being UNDER $300 delivered. That's a deal


----------



## bocbass (Jun 21, 2011)

shogun said:


> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=230438
> 
> Watchery got Oris BC3 for $369.99 but if you add a filler $31 or more to go over $400 threshold then you can use TWFLASH100 for $100 off and don't forget 10% rebate from Befrugal.
> 
> Oris $369.99 + Invicta Pro $42.99 = $412 - $100(TWFLASH) = $312 - $30(Rebate) = $282 for 2 watches.


Damn, that ORIS is already sold out.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

bocbass said:


> Damn, that ORIS is already sold out.


Yep...was in the process of adding a cheap invicta and boom gone.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> Yep...was in the process of adding a cheap invicta and boom gone.


Yea I couldn't resist that deal. I got it. If I don't like it tho I will sell it for what I paid for it so someone else can get a deal too


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Elkins45 said:


> I have an aversion to dials without numbers, so I went with this version:
> 
> 
> 
> It's light as a feather, and after wearing the Timex GMT that also arrived yesterday it seems almost dainty.


Great numbers, Elkins45.. reminds me of my pocket watch days... and sapphire crystal. Wear it in good health.
Ed


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Damn I still want one (or two) of those Breras.
> 
> And I'm super excited to see my Timex deal at $28.99 continues to generate so much interest weeks after I snagged the first one at that price.
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed, NoRoadtrippin. Thank you from all of us. Now I need the bracelet version at that price, or the Glycine purist.... hahaha


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Touch of Modern has Glycines back up on a 24 hour promo. 

Listed prices look better than Ms, Gooroo's, so if she is not in a bargaining mood, perhaps here's a deal.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

shogun said:


> https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=230438
> 
> Watchery got Oris BC3 for $369.99 but if you add a filler $31 or more to go over $400 threshold then you can use TWFLASH100 for $100 off and don't forget 10% rebate from Befrugal.
> 
> Oris $369.99 + Invicta Pro $42.99 = $412 - $100(TWFLASH) = $312 - $30(Rebate) = $282 for 2 watches.


I couldn't resist.. 2 watches for $273 w/ befrugal!

I'd keep checking back periodically, I just landed one.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Touch of Modern has Glycines back up on a 24 hour promo.
> 
> Listed prices look better than Ms, Gooroo's, so if she is not in a bargaining mood, perhaps here's a deal.


Not all prices are better on ToM.

This one is $299 on eBay and $399 on ToM. It's not like I really need another watch but... that looks like a nice deal for $299. :-d

Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.19AT.TB2 Combat 6 Automatic Black Dial Green Strap Watch | eBay


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> Not all prices are better on ToM.


True dat. ToM's F104 price ain't so hot, either.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Saw this guy on Watchgooroo:








I felt left-out of all the Glycine madness so I made an offer. And just like that, I have another watch on the way.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gabethegoat said:


> Not sure if this is a deal, but ~$600 (OBO) for this seems like a lot of watch for the money... Anyone ever dealt with SigmaTime on ebay??


that is an amazing watch for $600 IMO


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mannal said:


> Saw this guy on Watchgooroo:
> View attachment 10287210
> 
> 
> I felt left-out of all the Glycine madness so I made an offer. And just like that, I have another watch on the way.


I own that . Stock strap is super stiff but the watch wears great and is uber light


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

is SigmaTime an AD for Alpina or some of the brands they sell?


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Got my c60 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> So finally the non-purist DC4 and the infamous Airman #1 made it on the gooroo list, does the std. 40%make offer rule still apply these days?


I've managed to get 40% off in the past.. tried 45% a couple times, but with no success.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

What did THEY say they are?



Jeep99dad said:


> is SigmaTime an AD for Alpina or some of the brands they sell?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Wow, finally lucked out doing a random Amazon search. Only 1 available unfortunately, but I believe this is the absolute cheapest this watch has ever sold. Anyone ever deal with Watch Warehouse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, realized 15 minutes later that this is actually the quartz version and cancelled. This is why I shouldn't do any "watching" at 6 am.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

The watchery has the oris big crown listed as new with manufacturer warranty for $599.99. After TWFLASH100 it is $499.99 which drops to $449.99 after befrugal. That's the lowest I have seen this one go.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

Good old ToM. This one was worth the wait!


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Mechanicalworld said:


> The watchery has the oris big crown listed as new with manufacturer warranty for $599.99. After TWFLASH100 it is $499.99 which drops to $449.99 after befrugal. That's the lowest I have seen this one go.
> View attachment 10288250


Is befrugal another promotion code?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WOOHOO!!!! Got the shipping conformation and tracking number on my Watchery purchases. I can't wait to try out that sub $300 Oris I was lucky to get. I really hope I like it. If not then another forum member will surely receive a deal on it 


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Classik said:


> Is befrugal another promotion code?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Befrugal is a cash back website.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

timex "unicorn" is showing itself! act now! Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay

and gone now....I hope someone here got one of the 3 available.


----------



## MudBoat (Jan 30, 2013)

minchomexa said:


> timex "unicorn" is showing itself! act now! Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> and gone now....I hope someone here got one of the 3 available.


Dang, I saw your post within 2 minutes and it was already gone. 41 sold!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

The magic time looks to be between 3PM and 4PM CT. Check back tomorrow.



MudBoat said:


> Dang, I saw your post within 2 minutes and it was already gone. 41 sold!


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

i got one last week, but had to return it. indiglo didn't work!!! really nice watch for the price. adjusting the different time zones was more complex than i thought. it's currently on my ebay watch-watch list.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

This just in from amazon seller lux time








Was supposed to have 360 bezel and LE box.

This just in from amazon seller perfect timing








No replacement available.

Been really having bad luck lately with amazon third-party sellers. Including the fake super engineer II and the faulty Mido Ti bracelet screws (thanks to Tanker G1 for offering his extra links).


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks like a few of us got in on this Alpina! Mine landed a few hours ago. Wasn't expecting the ALMOST sweeping seconds hand. Just a bonus there.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

mannal said:


> The magic time looks to be between 3PM and 4PM CT. Check back tomorrow.


To be more specific, it's between 2100 and 2108 UTC (3:00 and 3:08 CT), as evidenced by the eBay revisions.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

minchomexa said:


> timex "unicorn" is showing itself! act now! Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> and gone now....I hope someone here got one of the 3 available.


I think this watch is becoming "the white whale," not a unicorn. ;-)


----------



## wankidd (Nov 30, 2016)

I am sorry if this has been shared before

AVI-8 25% off using the discount code "CHEERS" AVI-8 Watches


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

taike said:


> This just in from amazon seller lux time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez man that is terrible luck! Hopefully it gets better in 2017! That dial printing is some of the worst I have seen.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know if this is a great deal but I haven't seen these this low but not truly a crazy deal.

Alpina Alpiner 41mm. I got one from Amazon for $473.31 (last one) but the still have 5 for $478.09










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

joepac said:


> I don't know if this is a great deal but I haven't seen these this low. Alpina Alpiner 41mm. I got one from Amazon for $473.31 (last one) but the still have 5 for $478.09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue dial went for $361. Waiting to see if perfect timing will exchange my bad dial for a different color.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

taike said:


> This just in from amazon seller lux time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed the super deal on the sailing in Amazon...think too much I guess and missed it and now regretted ever since. Now hopeful can get the same deal later on or somebody wanna do a catch n release

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

joepac said:


> I don't know if this is a great deal but I haven't seen these this low but not truly a crazy deal.
> 
> Alpina Alpiner 41mm. I got one from Amazon for $473.31 (last one) but the still have 5 for $478.09
> 
> ...


I think its still a good deal, though I think black is not as stunning as blue or grey. Others are selling about 600 or more. After seeing the pics of the blue ones from other members, I am starting to regret the deal of 360 when I had the chance. I am comparing the alpiner and the startimer models. Anyone has opinions?

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

For those who picked up the Oris Big Crown Pilots a couple of weeks ago, how are they? Do they wear really large? I haven't really seen any pop up as catch and release so that tells me they might be pretty decent. Now I just have to wait for another sale from a reputable seller.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

tinpusher said:


> For those who picked up the Oris Big Crown Pilots a couple of weeks ago, how are they? Do they wear really large? I haven't really seen any pop up as catch and release so that tells me they might be pretty decent. Now I just have to wait for another sale from a reputable seller.


I got one of the day/date models...it does wear pretty big, mine also ended up with a broken main spring after 3 days of wearing :-/. I'm in limbo at the moment with it since I'm 1,000 miles away from home (where the box and paperwork are).

Will be interesting to see what happens with Evine once I finally get home.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

tinpusher said:


> For those who picked up the Oris Big Crown Pilots a couple of weeks ago, how are they? Do they wear really large? I haven't really seen any pop up as catch and release so that tells me they might be pretty decent. Now I just have to wait for another sale from a reputable seller.


I have a 41mm Big Crown ProPilot from The Watchery that I am planning to return next week. (No sales posts in forum - Mods)

Oris 0175176974063-0782019-SD Watches,Men's Big Crown Pro Pilot Stainless Steel Grey Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Jomashop has Victorinox INOX for $249 or $50 more on bracelet.
The last cheapest price I saw on this was $295. Nice beater watch, literally can be beaten without any issue I heard... Really dig the grey dial one...

Pic from the web:


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

taike said:


> This just in from amazon seller lux time
> 
> Was supposed to have 360 bezel and LE box.
> 
> ...


I also didn't get the LE box with mine but the watch appears new and it was great deal. And it's awesome.

As for the dial imperfection on the Alpiner? There is no way I could see that without a loupe. I couldn't even see that much detail on my Alpiner with my glasses on. Again, for the price you paid, a slight imperfection is worth the price instead of not getting this deal at all.

I think we expect too much from 3rd party sellers/grey market dealers and want prefect, factory-fresh watches for the lowest price possible. But some are customer returns and slightly blemished models sold as new watches. There may be a reason for that low, low price.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> I also didn't get the LE box with mine but the watch appears new and it was great deal. And it's awesome.


Did yours have the 360 bezel or the timing bezel?


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Amazon has the Glycine Incursore Auto for $319. Seems to be a good deal. 3 other versions are $335.

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incu...p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011,p_89:Glycine


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Weston1 said:


> Amazon has the Glycine Incursore Auto for $319. Seems to be a good deal. 3 other versions are $335.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-Incu...p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011,p_89:Glycine


watchgooroo has several of those for $300 asking, and you can negotiate at least another $20 off


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Did yours have the 360 bezel or the timing bezel?


I got the same bezel as yours but on the rubber strap, the same it was listed on Amazon. I much prefer the timing bezel over the 360 bezel as it is much more useful.

The picture on Amazon wasn't accurate either as mine doesn't have the +/- marks and line on the bezel. Probably just a photoshopped image.

View attachment 10292474


I have been sailing and on boats in general since I was a kid but this makes my head hurt. :-d I'd rather have the ability to time my steak I have on the grill. 



> The Alpina Sailing Collection is equipped with a tactical planner. This planner supports the regatta sailor in making his or her tactical decision. To find the favourite starting position on the starting line, use the compass bezel as follow:
> • check the wind direction on your compass
> • set the compass bezel with the wind direction course at 12H
> • sail from the starting ship to the pin-end mark of the starting line and read this course on your compass.
> • Check this course on the compass bezel of your watch. If this course is positioned between 9H and 12H, starting at pin-end is favourite. If this course is positioned between 6H and 9H, starting at the start-ship end of the line is favourite. The Alpina Yacht Timer has a starting line visible on the dial of the watch. A '+' and '-' indicate a favourite or un-favourite pin-end starting position.


Christopher Ward Forum â€¢ View topic - Incoming - Boutique Alpina Brand and very pleased (Updated)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> Wasn't expecting the ALMOST sweeping seconds hand. Just a bonus there.


? What do you mean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> I have a 41mm Big Crown ProPilot from The Watchery that I am planning to return next week.
> 
> Oris 0175176974063-0782019-SD Watches,Men's Big Crown Pro Pilot Stainless Steel Grey Dial, Luxury Oris Automatic Watches


It's a nice watch. The grey dial looks stunning in pics. I had the black model 41 is a great size. 
Why are you returning it? Is it not as advertised ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wankidd said:


> I am sorry if this has been shared before
> 
> AVI-8 25% off using the discount code "CHEERS" AVI-8 Watches
> View attachment 10291202


That's very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tissotguy said:


> Jomashop has Victorinox INOX for $249 or $50 more on bracelet.
> The last cheapest price I saw on this was $295. Nice beater watch, literally can be beaten without any issue I heard... Really dig the grey dial one...
> 
> Pic from the web:
> View attachment 10292226


Stunning watch. Love the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a nice watch. The grey dial looks stunning in pics. I had the black model 41 is a great size.
> Why are you returning it? Is it not as advertised ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually bought 2 of these, both from the Watchery. The first I bought was a display version and had a few tiny scratches on the bezel. So I thought I could better and got a second one, same kind of display model. And guess what, also a few tiny scratches on the bezel...! You can actually only see them with a loupe or feel them with your finger nail. I may have a bit of OCD.. 

So I am just keeping one and returning the other one. It really is the perfect size for a watch without a rotating bezel. The 45mm Day/Date would be too big, even for my 7.5" wrist. The grey sunburst dial is subtle but really nice.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Uggh.. I accidentally canceled my order for the alpiner. I didn't have my glasses on and I clicked on my phone what I thought read check status but it was edit order and the next screen saw cancel so I thought it was to cancel the operation.... I looked for an option to cancel the cancel 😕 but no joy. The canceled it in seconds and I got the confirmation email. By then it was too late. 😢Stupid me. I called Amazon and they said if I reorder it they will apply for an exception. And give me the old price (which was only 5 bucks anyway) so no harm no foul... But there should be an alpiner from lux time for 473.31 coming up shortly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

taike said:


> watchgooroo has several of those for $300 asking, and you can negotiate at least another $20 off


These are the 46mm model and are $499 on watchgooroo, the 44m versions are $299.


----------



## Ctkjjk (Sep 2, 2013)

Glycine sphair 17 black dial for 695 on Amazon. I like this watch but I already bought my glycine 17 with the red gold bezel from watchgooroo on eBay. This one is prime and that gives you an easy return option as well. On eBay it's listed for 995 and a lot sold.

https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-3927...Y/ref=nav_signin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=










​


----------



## dumpweed (Dec 21, 2013)

ToMo has Vulcain on sale:
https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-vulcain-d1e509a0-eb9b-435e-83de-5549e97d5d69


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I mean the red seconds hand almost sweeps like my Bulova precisionist rather than the traditional tick of my other watches.



Jeep99dad said:


> WatchDoc1973 said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't expecting the ALMOST sweeping seconds hand. Just a bonus there.
> ...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

All all your other watches quartz?



WatchDoc1973 said:


> I mean the red seconds hand almost sweeps like my Bulova precisionist rather than the traditional tick of my other watches.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> I mean the red seconds hand almost sweeps like my Bulova precisionist rather than the traditional tick of my other watches.


Sir, it should. It's a automatic.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Ctkjjk said:


> Glycine sphair 17 black dial for 695 on Amazon. I like this watch but I already bought my glycine 17 with the red gold bezel from watchgooroo on eBay. This one is prime and that gives you an easy return option as well. On eBay it's listed for 995 and a lot sold.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Glycine-3927...Y/ref=nav_signin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure this can be had for quite a bit cheaper from the gooroo via offer (if she has it in stock which she did last week). I've also had good success negotiating via eBay messaging. I found its better to provide a number than asking her for the best price.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

dumpweed said:


> ToMo has Vulcain on sale:
> https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/24-hour-special-vulcain-d1e509a0-eb9b-435e-83de-5549e97d5d69


A few good deals that I can spot in this ToM sale. The Cricket Diver X-tremes at $1050 are >1/3 off the Amazon price right now: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYI7XQP/


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

My other automatics don't sweep this nice. My laco and Seiko stargate definitely "tick" inappearnace. Guess it could vary based o ones perspective.



T-hunter said:


> WatchDoc1973 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean the red seconds hand almost sweeps like my Bulova precisionist rather than the traditional tick of my other watches.
> ...


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Or bph

My other automatics don't sweep this nice. My laco and Seiko stargate definitely "tick" inappearnace. Guess it could vary based o ones perspective.

[quote name="T-hunter" post=36804106][quote name="WatchDoc1973" post=36802682]I mean the red seconds hand almost sweeps like my Bulova precisionist rather than the traditional tick of my other watches.[/QUOTE]

Sir, it should. It's a automatic.[/QUOTE]

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> My other automatics don't sweep this nice. My laco and Seiko stargate definitely "tick" inappearnace. Guess it could vary based o ones perspective.


AL525 movement is based on high beat 2824 ticking at 8 beats per sec. Laco miyota and seiko movements beat 6 per sec.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> My other automatics don't sweep this nice. My laco and Seiko stargate definitely "tick" inappearnace. Guess it could vary based o ones perspective.


I have a 3-hand 6,000bph movement that has a pretty smooth second hand that looks like it has an almost continuous sweep. For a given beat rate, I've noticed that different brands/movements will have different 'jerkiness' in the second hands, and do look smoother to me than others.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Amazon lighting deal right now: Momentum M30 Automatic on rubber for $188 before tax

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GASCPAY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_FtSxyb2XWTRBZ










44mm 
NH35 
30ATM 
Screw down crown 
Exhibition caseback too










I think there's five left because it jumped from 33 to 44% claimed when I ordered one.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Escargot said:


> I have a 3-hand 6,000bph movement that has a pretty smooth second hand that looks like it has an almost continuous sweep. For a given beat rate, I've noticed that different brands/movements will have different 'jerkiness' in the second hands, and do look smoother to me than others.


You're probably seeing differences in second hand material, length, thickness, etc. Those factor in on how the second hand appears.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> My other automatics don't sweep this nice. My laco and Seiko stargate definitely "tick" inappearnace. Guess it could vary based o ones perspective.


Like they said, it's the bph. Anyway, congrats on your new Alpina! Wear it in Health. I'm waiting for mine! ? Merry Christmas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDoc1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for this!
Explains the difference. The obvious totally slipped my mind.



taike said:


> WatchDoc1973 said:
> 
> 
> > My other automatics don't sweep this nice. My laco and Seiko stargate definitely "tick" inappearnace. Guess it could vary based o ones perspective.
> ...


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

boze said:


> Amazon lighting deal right now: Momentum M30 Automatic on rubber for $188 before tax
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GASCPAY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_FtSxyb2XWTRBZ
> 
> ...


Nice watch but the copyright symbol on the top right of the name kills it for me 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

Were there ever any deals on the Alpina KM710? Cheapest that I can see is 1400$ on chrono 24, but maybe there's something better with all of the recent Alpina price drops.


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Classik said:


> Nice watch but the copyright symbol on the top right of the name kills it for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I own this watch (the M30, above) and never even notice the copyright symbol - it's very unobtrusive IRL. It's a great watch. Built like a tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Timex is back on eBay. Grab it while you can!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-In...s-Brown-Strap-Cream-Dial-T2P426-/262754535054

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Timex is back on eBay. Grab it while you can!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Timex-Mens-In...s-Brown-Strap-Cream-Dial-T2P426-/262754535054
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally got one! Boy you have to be quick. I don't understand why they post 3 a day like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Timex is back on eBay. Grab it while you can!
> 
> Timex Men&apos;s Intelligent Quartz | 3 Time Zones Brown Strap Cream Dial | T2P426 | eBay
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

achernob said:


> Finally got one! Boy you have to be quick. I don't understand why they post 3 a day like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Strmwatch said:


> Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Yah, I set an alarm for 3:00 central and refreshed a few times. I don't think I need the watch, but the adrenaline rush was worth it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Strmwatch said:


> Goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Reminds me of the movie with the name "Gone in Sixty Seconds"!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

mystopp said:


> Were there ever any deals on the Alpina KM710? Cheapest that I can see is 1400$ on chrono 24, but maybe there's something better with all of the recent Alpina price drops.


Is this what your looking for:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

mystopp said:


> Were there ever any deals on the Alpina KM710? Cheapest that I can see is 1400$ on chrono 24, but maybe there's something better with all of the recent Alpina price drops.


On Amazon Prime right meow for 899 doll hairs.


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

JacksonExports said:


> Is this what your looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, sir, win this round. 60 seconds faster AND you included a pic. I award myself style points though.


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Yah, I set an alarm for 3:00 central and refreshed a few times. I don't think I need the watch, but the adrenaline rush was worth it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. The excitement of trying to remember my eBay password in time to get one was worth the $30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystopp (Jan 28, 2012)

JacksonExports said:


> Is this what your looking for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping that the vintage looking model was discounted as well, but this one is quite nice too. The Watchery has it for a similar price.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

mystopp said:


> I was hoping that the vintage looking model was discounted as well, but this one is quite nice too. The Watchery has it for a similar price.


They also have the cream dial
For a bit more










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

mystopp said:


> I was hoping that the vintage looking model was discounted as well, but this one is quite nice too. The Watchery has it for a similar price.


Go through the watchers on this one of you end up going for it. It's $799 there after TWFLASH100 and befrugal cash back brings it down to $719.99

you also get an alpina manufacturer warranty through the watchery as they are an authorized reseller. Amazon will give you an asurion warranty. Best of luck!


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

There is a nice 40mm Glycine for $489 at the watchery, which after some coupons and CB would be around $400 net :










https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....e=PBC341518&searchstring=glycine&obp=0*&ps=96


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Totally agree with you on that! Been looking at it for days but to no avail. And now.... the black dial is gone too!



eddiegee said:


> Reminds me of the movie with the name "Gone in Sixty Seconds"!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone in the USA ordered from Cheapestnatostraps during their BF/CM sale? I am curious how long it usually takes to get here. I ordered on 11/29, it finally shipped on 12/9 and still not here after 2 weeks. The tracking number shows it was in Frankfurt on 12/11 and that's where it ends. The USPS website shows it as registered mail but no tracking updates.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Anyone in the USA ordered from Cheapestnatostraps during their BF/CM sale? I am curious how long it usually takes to get here. I ordered on 11/29, it finally shipped on 12/9 and still not here after 2 weeks. The tracking number shows it was in Frankfurt on 12/11 and that's where it ends. The USPS website shows it as registered mail but no tracking updates.


11/24 order arrived 12/6 on west coast. 
12/8 replacement arrived 12/19.
All regular mail, no tracking. 
Registered probably slows it down, and no longer tracks in US from many countries.


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Classik said:


> Nice watch but the copyright symbol on the top right of the name kills it for me


Minor note: That symbol indicates a"registered trademark" and if it is in fact a registered trademark then they need to use the symbol all the time.



ILiveOnWacker said:


> Yah, I set an alarm for 3:00 central and refreshed a few times. I don't think I need the watch, but the adrenaline rush was worth it!


Me too.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

thechin said:


> There is a nice 40mm Glycine for $489 at the watchery, which after some coupons and CB would be around $400 net :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much as I have been wanting a Glycine but hadn't pulled the trigger. Was $489.99 - TWFLASH100 = $389.99 - $39 Befrugal cash back for a Total of $350.99. Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Anyone in the USA ordered from Cheapestnatostraps during their BF/CM sale? I am curious how long it usually takes to get here. I ordered on 11/29, it finally shipped on 12/9 and still not here after 2 weeks. The tracking number shows it was in Frankfurt on 12/11 and that's where it ends. The USPS website shows it as registered mail but no tracking updates.


I also ordered some straps during the same sale and have yet to see them. Could be holiday delays at the post office though. My order had no tracking info at all to compare with yours.


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all, enjoy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Anyone in the USA ordered from Cheapestnatostraps during their BF/CM sale? I am curious how long it usually takes to get here. I ordered on 11/29, it finally shipped on 12/9 and still not here after 2 weeks. The tracking number shows it was in Frankfurt on 12/11 and that's where it ends. The USPS website shows it as registered mail but no tracking updates.


I just received mine a few days ago. Took a lot longer than usual (I've ordered from them several times) but I think the holidays have slowed it down. They should have provided you a tracking number. Sofie is awesome, your package will get there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Anyone in the USA ordered from Cheapestnatostraps during their BF/CM sale? I am curious how long it usually takes to get here. I ordered on 11/29, it finally shipped on 12/9 and still not here after 2 weeks. The tracking number shows it was in Frankfurt on 12/11 and that's where it ends. The USPS website shows it as registered mail but no tracking updates.


Mine has been not yet arrived either, and I ordered then as well. I'm traveling this weekend but if they don't come in early this week I'll be contacting them.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

RyanPatrick said:


> I just received mine a few days ago. Took a lot longer than usual (I've ordered from them several times) but I think the holidays have slowed it down. They should have provided you a tracking number. Sofie is awesome, your package will get there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's interesting, I got the shipping notification email, but no tracking number.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

royalpig180 said:


> That's interesting, I got the shipping notification email, but no tracking number.


A tracking number came with additional charges, as I recall. Like a few dollars. Mine arrived after a couple of weeks or so.

Excellent bargain, IMO.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> A tracking number came with additional charges, as I recall. Like a few dollars. Mine arrived after a couple of weeks or so.
> 
> Excellent bargain, IMO.


Gotcha. I'm in no rush to get my straps I just thought it'd be here within a week or two of shipping is all.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

It's Christmas somewhere in the world already, so Merry Christmas and enjoy opening the results from this thread :-! ...may the bargain continues in our favor and thank you for everyone contributing to this thread.









Cheers 


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Anyone in the USA ordered from Cheapestnatostraps during their BF/CM sale? I am curious how long it usually takes to get here. I ordered on 11/29, it finally shipped on 12/9 and still not here after 2 weeks. The tracking number shows it was in Frankfurt on 12/11 and that's where it ends. The USPS website shows it as registered mail but no tracking updates.


I ordered for BF and received one package a week ago and one today so - may take some time!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

Anyone have issues with cheapnatostraps premium natos? They have stitching on the bottom where the regular ones don't. Mine are kind of sharp, makes it really uncomfortable and unwearable tbh.

Coming from Sweden, not sure what can really be done...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the5rivers (Mar 10, 2016)

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals! 

Love this forum and this thread. Thanks for all the great deals and the heartache on ones I missed! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Merry Christmas y'all. It's has already started here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

petalz said:


> Merry Christmas y'all. It's has already started here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas to all


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone! My watch rotation has expanded quite a bit since I started lurking this thread earlier this year. I really appreciate everyone's contributions. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas-- and here is a present-- Watchery has the Glycine white dialed F-104 for $429, use TWFLASH100 to get it to $329 and then rebates if they work on this good of a deal-- this is a crazy deal -- it's ends up about $70 below the watchgooroo's ask, and she is not that negotiable on the F-104's, at least not yet. That TWFLASH100 coupon is a darn good one! Edited-- With that price, I feel like I should point out this is not a quartz lol.









https://www.thewatchery.com/detail....e=PBC341097&searchstring=GLYCINE&obp=0*&ps=96


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

hamsterdams said:


> Anyone have issues with cheapnatostraps premium natos? They have stitching on the bottom where the regular ones don't. Mine are kind of sharp, makes it really uncomfortable and unwearable tbh.
> 
> Coming from Sweden, not sure what can really be done...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rub with some fine sandpaper


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Classik said:


> Nice watch but the copyright symbol on the top right of the name kills it for me


FYI: I'm having trouble seeing the symbol, but I'm pretty sure it's a trademark symbol not a copyright symbol. A copyright symbol doesn't make sense.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all you guys and please keep the bargains coming....


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

patrolmi said:


> Merry Christmas-- and here is a present-- Watchery has the Glycine white dialed F-104 for $429, use TWFLASH100 to get it to $329 and then rebates if they work on this good of a deal-- this is a crazy deal -- it's ends up about $70 below the watchgooroo's ask, and she is not that negotiable on the F-104's, at least not yet. That TWFLASH100 coupon is a darn good one! Edited-- With that price, I feel like I should point out this is not a quartz lol.


Wow, that is truly great.

Edit: Worth noting that the model # and image do not match. The details and image indicate white/beige dial but the model number is for the black one. (?) A great deal no matter which one I receive but worth pointing out.

Edit #2: ...or maybe not? Hell, I can't tell, need sleep.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> A tracking number came with additional charges, as I recall. Like a few dollars. Mine arrived after a couple of weeks or so.
> 
> Excellent bargain, IMO.


I didn't pay anything for the tracking number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RyanPatrick said:


> I didn't pay anything for the tracking number.


From Sofie's confirmation message: "And if the shipment does not have a tracking number we have no way of tracing its whereabouts."

Mine did not have a tracking number. (I did not pay the $3.95 cost for shipping with tracking. Maybe you did, maybe she comp'ed you.)

Yet my straps arrived. It's a good thing.


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone at WUS and thank you for the great deals!


----------



## ianwurn (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello Folks,

Merry Christmas to ALL !! It's been a blast reading the countless great deals posted here, so thought I would add this deal (IMHO its a deal, that is).









https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales

This is under Vulcain watches from Touch of Modern. Selling at $1049. On top of this, every $100 spent gets a $25 store cred. That's almost 25% off assuming you buy stuff from ToMo. And to cap off, there's a 7.5% rebate from BeFrugal. So, that's $1049 less $250 store creds & less another $78.67 from BeFrugal. Makes the nett price $720.33, but you gotta add $10 for shipping. Either way, you get a Vulcain with a cricket complication for less than some Glycine off WatchGooroo on eBay.

Oh, there's Glycines on offer at ToMo as well......

Have a Merry Merry Merry Christmas folks !


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Great deal. Wow!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

patrolmi said:


> Merry Christmas-- and here is a present-- Watchery has the Glycine white dialed F-104 for $429, use TWFLASH100 to get it to $329 and then rebates if they work on this good of a deal-- this is a crazy deal -- it's ends up about $70 below the watchgooroo's ask, and she is not that negotiable on the F-104's, at least not yet. That TWFLASH100 coupon is a darn good one! Edited-- With that price, I feel like I should point out this is not a quartz lol.
> 
> View attachment 10299754
> 
> ...


One of the best deals on a truly affordable watch in a long time, in my opinion. If I did not have the anniversary white dial already, I'd definitely own that.


----------



## 993RS (Apr 26, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Anyone in the USA ordered from Cheapestnatostraps during their BF/CM sale? I am curious how long it usually takes to get here. I ordered on 11/29, it finally shipped on 12/9 and still not here after 2 weeks. The tracking number shows it was in Frankfurt on 12/11 and that's where it ends. The USPS website shows it as registered mail but no tracking updates.


I ordered several straps from them on Black Friday and received them about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

patrolmi said:


> Merry Christmas-- and here is a present-- Watchery has the Glycine white dialed F-104 for $429, use TWFLASH100 to get it to $329 and then rebates if they work on this good of a deal-- this is a crazy deal -- it's ends up about $70 below the watchgooroo's ask, and she is not that negotiable on the F-104's, at least not yet. That TWFLASH100 coupon is a darn good one! Edited-- With that price, I feel like I should point out this is not a quartz lol.
> 
> View attachment 10299754
> 
> ...


This is a hell of a deal for a truly fantastic watch. I highly recommend it.










Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> This is a hell of a deal for a truly fantastic watch. I highly recommend it.


I had to bite on this one. It was calling my name...

Funny, I could not checkout when going to The Watchery through BeFrugal (10%) but was successful using iConsumer (8%). My credit card's cash rebate backfills that hole, taking it to just under $300.

Now let's see if they ship it on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys!

does any one remember what wus member posted or who was selling the timex gmt for 28$?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!! This year saw me acquire a KonTiki and several other very, very nice pieces at very affordable prices thanks to this thread. 

I closed out the year with the Kohls moon watch deal and rolled the Kohls cash into a srp775 golden turtle for $94 **after the Kohls cash**. Since it depended on the Kohls cash from the moon watch it's not a traditional deal but I managed it thanks to the info from this thread. Thanks again!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

N.Caffrey said:


> Merry Christmas guys!
> 
> does any one remember what wus member posted or who was selling the timex gmt for 28$?


It's the Timex eBay store. It's been reported they post about 3 a day.
http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?sid=timex&_pgn=1&isRefine=true


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Merry Christmas to all! As the year winds down, I'm sitting here checking out this thread. I'm realizing that it is almost 25,000 posts. I've read every single one of them this year, and it has cost me thousands of dollars. From my $79 Pulsometer to my double Sinn and double Glycine acquisitions, it has been a wild year. Kudos to everyone who contributed to my addiction!


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

RidingDonkeys said:


> Merry Christmas to all! As the year winds down, I'm sitting here checking out this thread. I'm realizing that it is almost 25,000 posts. I've read every single one of them this year, and it has cost me thousands of dollars. From my $79 Pulsometer to my double Sinn and double Glycine acquisitions, it has been a wild year. Kudos to everyone who contributed to my addiction!


Why stop at two Sinns and two Glycines? Not too late to get a third of each to close out the year.


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I was hoping for the white or beige -- but reality I'll probably be luck if they ship anything at all lol.



Tanker G1 said:


> Wow, that is truly great.
> 
> Edit: Worth noting that the model # and image do not match. The details and image indicate white/beige dial but the model number is for the black one. (?) A great deal no matter which one I receive but worth pointing out.
> 
> Edit #2: ...or maybe not? Hell, I can't tell, need sleep.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

patrolmi said:


> I was hoping for the white or beige -- but reality I'll probably be luck if they ship anything at all lol.


Yeah, the number they list is for the black dial. Oh well.

Either way,_ if they ship it _(crosses fingers), it's a great deal and I'll take it


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all, I hope Santa brought you everything you hoped for, but more importantly you were able to spend the holidays with those you love. A quick Christmas Day deal. Watcheshalfprice on eBay has the Seiko SNDF85 on bracelet listed for $79.99 down from the $99.99 they have been.

Seiko Men&apos;s SNDF85 Chronograph Quartz Grey Dial Stainless Steel Watch | eBay

[URL="http://


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> From Sofie's confirmation message: "And if the shipment does not have a tracking number we have no way of tracing its whereabouts."
> 
> Mine did not have a tracking number. (I did not pay the $3.95 cost for shipping with tracking. Maybe you did, maybe she comp'ed you.)
> 
> Yet my straps arrived. It's a good thing.


She may have comped me because one of the straps i ordered wasn't available. She also gave me a free strap. Sofie's awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Amazon currently has a lightning deal on a Laco "1925 Pilot Classic" (861688) for $221. Japanese automatic, 42mm, sapphire. Seems like a great deal.

www.amazon.com/dp/B009LDPTCG/


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

993RS said:


> I ordered several straps from them on Black Friday and received them about 2 weeks ago.


I ordered on BF too, they usually arrive within 10 days to NZ, but I haven't received mine yet either so it tells me something is wrong with the package. I've emailed Sofie and she is normally pretty good at answering but it was Christmas Eve so she may not have got round to it yet.

This would be the first shipment I've had an issue with from Cheapest NATO, they are normally spot on.

Personally I think she should just change to Tracked shipping full stop as I normally check out without even thinking about the different shipping options.

Hopefully it may still turn up with Christmas and all but I had a U.K. Delivery shipped on the 18th December and it arrived here on the 24th so there certainly doesn't appear to be any problems this end with delays


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

For anybody concerned with their watches becoming magnetized, no idea if a watch will fit in there though haha.

Merry Christmas everybody!!

https://slickdeals.net/f/9586148-hu...omedepot-free-store-pick-up-lifetime-warranty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phuchmileif (Dec 2, 2015)

I would not advise running your watch against a magnet. That's meant for magnetizing screwdrivers and such, not degaussing a watch movement.


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

platinumEX said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Amazon currently has a lightning deal on a Laco "1925 Pilot Classic" (861688) for $221. Japanese automatic, 42mm, sapphire. Seems like a great deal.
> 
> www.amazon.com/dp/B009LDPTCG/


This was $203 during the last lightning deal on nov 16th FYI


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> For anybody concerned with their watches becoming magnetized, no idea if a watch will fit in there though haha.
> 
> Merry Christmas everybody!!
> 
> ...


Won't work, confirmed by my watchmaker. You need something with an external source of power to do something.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow! It seems our forum members have been VERY busy over at Ashford post Christmas. EBSAVE20 is ON and working!! Jean Richard Hokusai Blue sold out at $849 -20% = $679.20. Well done lads. Many other JRs, including the 1681 models also sold out of stock very quickly. EBSAVE20 does not work on everything, but it does on most. I picked over a few things, not much left. Hopefully they add more over the next few days. Happy hunting into year end.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> Wow! It seems our forum members have been VERY busy over at Ashford post Christmas. EBSAVE20 is ON and working!! Jean Richard Hokusai Blue sold out at $849 -20% = $679.20. Well done lads. Many other JRs, including the 1681 models also sold out of stock very quickly. EBSAVE20 does not work on everything, but it does on most. I picked over a few things, not much left. Hopefully they add more over the next few days. Happy hunting into year end.


Geez it's almost more cost effective to get a whole extra JR instead of buying an oem deployant clasp separately.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Amazon shows the mighty and popular SKX009KC, on rubber strap as a upcoming lighting deal (starts at 8:59AM ..I assume PST? as that is where i am and that is what it is telling me)

price is currently a reasonable $169.97 which is pretty good for what these seem to have been selling for recently..so might be worth checking out in the morning for anyone that wants to get in on the SKX goodness.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002FNSSO..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TYNKV2A0Q6P7D8YVAG3C

my SKX


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ashford has new watches up on sale. A lot of the "Holiday deal" watches get even cheaper with the EBSAVE20 discount. This gorgoeus Hamilton Aviation is $215 after code and Befrugal cash back.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

City74 said:


> Ashford has new watches up on sale. A lot of the "Holiday deal" watches get even cheaper with the EBSAVE20 discount. This gorgoeus Hamilton Aviation is $215 after code and Befrugal cash back.
> 
> View attachment 10308866


Wow..thanks for sharing..it still works..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes it does. I actually couldn't resist a deal I saw. Got this Hamilton Aviation watch with the pilot code printed on the back, an ETA movement and maybe the coolest date placement I have ever seen for $285 after all codes and rebates. WOW!!!











EA-Sport said:


> Wow..thanks for sharing..it still works..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Hamilton Linwood H18516131 Watch , watches









449 - ebsave20 - 6.3% befrugal = 336.57


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Hamilton H76516453 Watch , watches










599 - ebsave20 - 6.3% = 449


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

JeanRichard watches








JeanRichard Terrascope 60500-11-701-11A Men's Watch , watches









both 799 - eb - 6.3% = 598.93


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Rado D-Star 200 R15965103 Men's Watch , watches









899-eb-6.3%=673.89!!!!


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Black bezel Aquascope ordered, approx £450 after discounts and rebates plus free shipping to the UK, my local AD has these on display at £2,200 lol
It's like shooting fish in a barrel, but more fun obviously!!


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

RE: The Ashford sale. In the Holiday Spirit I will offer up a bit of advice, although strictly speaking, this does not meet the "Affordable Watches" guideline. Ashford has the JR 1681 central seconds in Rose Gold ref #60320-52-153-BBBB listed for $3,895. After EBSAVE20 this drops to $3,116. After 6.3% Be Frugal cashback it drops to $2,920. What makes this a lay up is the following:

According to the JR website this watch contains 83 grams of gold, and the buckle contains 12 grams. Not sure if this is pure gold or 18k (75%) so we will work with the worst case. At 18k that works out to 71.25 grams/31.1 grams per ounce = 2.20 ounces. At Friday's closing price of $1,132 per ounce, the watch/buckle contain at worst $2,593 worth of gold. If the information on the website is referencing "pure" gold then it alone is worth $3,458, over $300 LESS than Ashford's price not considering the Be Frugal cashback.

If we subtract $2,593 from our cost of $2,920, we get a net cost of $327 for the rest of the watch. I have not checked JR specifically, but it looks like this piece comes on a VERY nice strap, which knowing Girard Perregaux the parent company, would likely cost $300~$400 alone.

The conclusion to all this is that you are basically getting a "free" watch, as long as you don't mind the outlay of $3,116 before the cashback.

I almost bought all 4 in stock, but felt that was ridiculous and unfair and wanted to give everyone here the chance to get an outstanding watch at an unbelievable price. It almost makes the SS version look ridiculously expensive in comparison!!

By the way, I am not a shill for JR or Ashford, just a happy customer of both companies.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Balmain Eria B18813266 Men's Watch , watches


















225-ebsave20-6.3=168.66 an ETA 2824-2??!!!


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Vwatch said:


> Balmain Eria B18813266 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the code work? Cos I tried doesn't. Case sensitive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

City74 said:


> Yes it does. I actually couldn't resist a deal I saw. Got this Hamilton Aviation watch with the pilot code printed on the back, an ETA movement and maybe the coolest date placement I have ever seen for $285 after all codes and rebates. WOW!!!
> 
> View attachment 10309034


Almost pulled the trigger on this one but too many black dialed Watch so I ended up getting the vintage/champagne dial with bracelet for a just a tad more..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

ebsave20 or EBSAVE20 will do, still valid NOW!!!


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

atarione said:


> Amazon shows the mighty and popular SKX009KC, on rubber strap as a upcoming lighting deal (starts at 8:59AM ..I assume PST? as that is where i am and that is what it is telling me)


It starts at noon for me on the east coast, so your assumption is correct. Strange that there's no option to watch the deal and be notified when it starts. Maybe that means it'll actually be a good deal.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Vwatch said:


> ebsave20 or EBSAVE20 will do, still valid NOW!!!


This is ridiculous. I can't seems to get it to work. Really wanted the Hamilton if I get the coupon to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch , watches

























299-ebsave20-6.3%befrugal=224.13!! eta2824-2 as well, with SS bracelet!


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

petalz said:


> This is ridiculous. I can't seems to get it to work. Really wanted the Hamilton if I get the coupon to work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











it should works! tryyyyyy again!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

City74 said:


> Ashford has new watches up on sale. A lot of the "Holiday deal" watches get even cheaper with the EBSAVE20 discount. This gorgoeus Hamilton Aviation is $215 after code and Befrugal cash back.
> 
> View attachment 10308866


Good lord that is cheap


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Vwatch said:


> View attachment 10309626
> 
> 
> it should works! tryyyyyy again!


Many thanks. It only work on notebook. Tried using mobile doesn't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Certina DS 1 C006-407-11-031-99 His; Hers Watch Set , watches









748-ebsave20-6.3%befrugal=560.7, eta 2824-2 (his) and eta 2671 (her), like the sunburst dial and vintage look, also see thru case back


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Tokeiski said:


> Wow! It seems our forum members have been VERY busy over at Ashford post Christmas. EBSAVE20 is ON and working!! Jean Richard Hokusai Blue sold out at $849 -20% = $679.20. Well done lads. Many other JRs, including the 1681 models also sold out of stock very quickly. EBSAVE20 does not work on everything, but it does on most. I picked over a few things, not much left. Hopefully they add more over the next few days. Happy hunting into year end.


I just missed the Blue Hokusai. I checked few times per day, still missed. Sigh.


smille76 said:


> Won't work, confirmed by my watchmaker. You need something with an external source of power to do something.


JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Vwatch said:


> Certina DS 1 C006-407-11-031-99 His; Hers Watch Set , watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking sunburst dial + the tiny stick hands makes it super hard to read I bet


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Breitling galactic 41 for $1916 on ashford after EBSAVE20. Another 6.3% off from befrugal.
Net will be close to $1800. Seems like a solid price. 
Don't really need a black dial diver otherwise I would have went for it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Tried it. Worked for me.

USD180 (before befrugal) is an absolute cracker. Should I get it?!



petalz said:


> Does the code work? Cos I tried doesn't. Case sensitive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Tried it. Worked for me.
> 
> USD180 (before befrugal) is an absolute cracker. Should I get it?!


That's a rhetorical question in this thread, of course you should get it....


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone in the market for a black-dialed, automatic dress watch will probably never do better than this.

Balmain Eria B18813266, ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire crystals front and back, on leather.

$180 with coupon code 'EBSAVE20,' *$168.66* with Be Frugal!

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/b...utomatic/B18813266.pid?nid=cpg_cat680070&so=3









EDIT: Sorry, you were already on this, Vwatch. I've been on vacation out-of-country. My game is off.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Ashford has the Certina DS Royal Panda Chrono for $239 after 20% off code, less CB gets it ~$225. I paid ~$250 after all discounts during BF and thought I got a good deal on a very nice watch. It's Quartz but very well done, cushion case, nice leather strap with deployment, sapphire and really nice detail. If you think you might like a panda Chrono, this is an inexpensive way to try one out.

Certina DS Royal C010-417-16-031-00 Men's Watch , watches

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4B22-B0C3-41A93624F445_zpsllwls4un.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Tag Heuer Carrera Day-Date (WAR201B.FC6291) for *$1198* after BeFrugal cashback; even lower if you've got an Ebay Bucks offer (I just got a 10%-back offer for today only, so it would net out to $1098 for me):

TAG HEUER MEN&apos;S CARRERA 41MM BROWN STEEL CASE AUTOMATIC WATCH WAR201B.FC6291 | eBay


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Ashford has the Certina DS Royal Panda Chrono for $239 after 20% off code, less CB gets it ~$225. I paid ~$250 after all discounts during BF and thought I got a good deal on a very nice watch. It's Quartz but very well done, cushion case, nice leather strap with deployment, sapphire and really nice detail. If you think you might like a panda Chrono, this is an inexpensive way to try one out.
> 
> Certina DS Royal C010-417-16-031-00 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> http://


Thanks for sharing. What is the lug width on that?


----------



## papa_E (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up gents! Got this JR for $479.20 + cashback









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

no worry sir, all we do is for the threads and bargain! supprise swatch group mid range balmain (hami, tissot, certina, mido..etc) dump price with this price range, really strange.



WorthTheWrist said:


> Anyone in the market for a black-dialed, automatic dress watch will probably never do better than this.
> 
> Balmain Eria B18813266, ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire crystals front and back, on leather.
> 
> ...


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

May I ask why everyone is citing 6.5% cashback when this code is not from Befrugal but Ebates, which only gives 3.5% ?


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

are these stackable?



thechin said:


> May I ask why everyone is citing 6.5% cashback when this code is not from Befrugal but Ebates, which only gives 3.5% ?


----------



## jacbergey (May 23, 2016)

Vwatch said:


> Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch , watches
> 
> 299-ebsave20-6.3%befrugal=224.13!! eta2824-2 as well, with SS bracelet!


Got the 38mm version of this Hamilton on Cyber Monday (has the date window at 4.5) and it's an absolute beauty. Can't go wrong.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Who thinks they can pull off a Corum Bubble Art watch?

Ashford has two different models, and coupon code 'EBSAVE20' and Be Frugal take them down to $1,271. That's easily $1,000 less than these usually can be found for, if not more.

Just search "Corum Bubble Art" on the Ashford site.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

i think so, but refer below link i think designer did well, the hands clean polish and reflect make it easy to read, great combination on clean polish hands and sunburst dial, the hands slim match gentleman and lady 

http://www.relojes-especiales.com/f...d-ltd-125th-annv-c006-407-11-031-99-a-320504/



ebtromba said:


> Freaking sunburst dial + the tiny stick hands makes it super hard to read I bet


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for sharing. What is the lug width on that?


22mm.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I couldn't resist this one for $220 ish all said and done. Joma has it listed for $525.
I've been watching this for a while. I don't need another black dial watch, but what the hell.


----------



## andre68723 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bad luck with my ashford order from the holiday deals. Received a misaligned dial, any experience how ashford handles this?









Ps: shipment was to germany , international

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> May I ask why everyone is citing 6.5% cashback when this code is not from Befrugal but Ebates, which only gives 3.5% ?


I show 6.3% for Ashford from Befrugal.


----------



## Harley90 (Oct 31, 2013)

EBSAVE20 is dead for me, just at check out


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

jcombs1 said:


> Ashford has the Certina DS Royal Panda Chrono for $239 after 20% off code, less CB gets it ~$225. I paid ~$250 after all discounts during BF and thought I got a good deal on a very nice watch. It's Quartz but very well done, cushion case, nice leather strap with deployment, sapphire and really nice detail. If you think you might like a panda Chrono, this is an inexpensive way to try one out.


Is the center seconds hand for the chrono function or running seconds?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> Is the center seconds hand for the chrono function or running seconds?


Chrono.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

i notice this round last from to end around 6 hours...it seem like in future still have this kind of offer. maybe next round



Harley90 said:


> EBSAVE20 is dead for me, just at check out


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

20% no longer works indeed.


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

many thanks to you, when i saw your post, i quickly order some watches with extra 20% discount, appreciated!



Tokeiski said:


> Wow! It seems our forum members have been VERY busy over at Ashford post Christmas. EBSAVE20 is ON and working!! Jean Richard Hokusai Blue sold out at $849 -20% = $679.20. Well done lads. Many other JRs, including the 1681 models also sold out of stock very quickly. EBSAVE20 does not work on everything, but it does on most. I picked over a few things, not much left. Hopefully they add more over the next few days. Happy hunting into year end.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

thechin said:


> May I ask why everyone is citing 6.5% cashback when this code is not from Befrugal but Ebates, which only gives 3.5% ?


Find a cash back monitor for even better. I think Mr Rebates was 7%. I have shopped through them and definitely gotten all money owed.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Works as advertised on ebates.


20% off + free shipping. Valid on non-sale items. Exp. 12/31/2016
Try items at ashford that do not have sale or holiday deal/sale on them.



thechin said:


> 20% no longer works indeed.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure if already posted but from aragon site deals the lowest i have ever seen for aragon watches. mostly big watch sizes 49 and 50, with some 43-45.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/48_HOUR_SALE_s/374.htm

I had to grab the orange divemaster been eyeing it for awhile now.










Movement: SII NH36 Day-Date with 24 Jewels
Movement Country of Origin: Japan
Case Measurements: 50mm
Case Thickness: 17mm
Crystal: K1 Crystal
Crown: Screw Down Crown
Bracelet: Stainless Steel
Bracelet Measurements: 9.25" L x 24mm W
Clasp: Push Button Fold-Over-Clasp-with-Safety
Water Resistance: 200 meters - 660 feet
Weight: 10.5 oz


----------



## Mpc_17 (Dec 26, 2016)

petay993 said:


> Black bezel Aquascope ordered, approx £450 after discounts and rebates plus free shipping to the UK, my local AD has these on display at £2,200 lol
> It's like shooting fish in a barrel, but more fun obviously!!


Same, bought black dial Terrascope for £450, showing in UK AD for £2,700! First shipment from US to UK so fingers crossed.


----------



## Uatu (Apr 29, 2014)

I love you guys, but this thread is killing me! I was able to grab a JR 1681 central second for $879 with the 20% off code. This is almost exactly $2,000 less than this same model is being sold for elsewhere. I really don't need another watch after my splurge this Holiday season, but this was simply too good to pass up. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I was about to buy the Rado chrono when the ebsave20 stopped working. Bummer. Don't want to buy at 899 now.

Let's keep each other posted as soon as some code works again somehow...


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ninzeo said:


> I was about to buy the Rado chrono when the ebsave20 stopped working. Bummer. Don't want to buy at 899 now.
> 
> Let's keep each other posted as soon as some code works again somehow...


Seems to be only on the holiday sales when they transition to a new type of sale, until they fix their glitch.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

sobertram said:


> Not sure if already posted but from aragon site deals the lowest i have ever seen for aragon watches. mostly big watch sizes 49 and 50, with some 43-45.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/48_HOUR_SALE_s/374.htm
> 
> ...


They have some T100 Tritium watches for 150$...looks like a great value.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

sobertram said:


> Not sure if already posted but from aragon site deals the lowest i have ever seen for aragon watches. mostly big watch sizes 49 and 50, with some 43-45.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/48_HOUR_SALE_s/374.htm
> 
> ...


I was intrigued by these Divemasters with Tritium. $128 with coupon code 'WUST20' seems more than reasonable. Thinking about that all-red one.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER_TRITIUM_AUTOMATIC_s/329.htm


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anyone in the market for a black-dialed, automatic dress watch will probably never do better than this.
> 
> Balmain Eria B18813266, ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire crystals front and back, on leather.
> 
> ...


Hey WTW! Sure I'm not the only member wondering where you went. The holidays here and the number of incoming deals ain't quite the same w/o you piping in! Enjoy your trip, family--all the good stuff and we won't have to send the gendarme after ya! Happy holidays for ALL, really!


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

EBSAVE20 is dead? Darn it-- just when I was going to call them up and ask them if they were sure it was OK to use it on my order for the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE for $307. !! Actually their Holiday Sale price $379 is still a great deal.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

And EBSAVE20 seems to be dead.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> EBSAVE20 is dead? Darn it-- just when I was going to call them up and ask them if they were sure it was OK to use it on my order for the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE for $307. !! Actually their Holiday Sale price $379 is still a great deal.
> View attachment 10311890


LOL, my first laugh of the day and that's funny but I have a feeling some here will not get the humor.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

patrolmi said:


> EBSAVE20 is dead? Darn it-- just when I was going to call them up and ask them if they were sure it was OK to use it on my order for the Hamilton Khaki Aviation QNE for $307. !! Actually their Holiday Sale price $379 is still a great deal.
> View attachment 10311890


I actually got the deal on this one this morning. I would say I was one of the lucky ones but who knows if they will actually ship it LOL. For $307 minus the $19 Befrugal cash back I was willing to make the try at least


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mmarc77 said:


> LOL, my first laugh of the day and that's funny but I have a feeling some here will not get the humor.


I did, good one.
Would have been even funnier before the code went dead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WoW is having a 35% off sale. There are some nice Oris watches.

End-of-Year Blowout | World of Watches

$467 after coupon and 10% cash back.

Men's Swiss Hunter Team PS Edition Diamonds SS Light Silver-Tone Dial | World of Watches


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

That's great that more folks got a shot at the Ashford code. I love my Terrascope from the first deal. Great prices on those Hamiltons too. Wish they'd had a few bigger models.


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

Its not the working on any of the sale items, holiday or not. Its what happens when people overwhelm them with orders. This has been an ongoing problem for this thread due to people using it for financial gain only, while the watch enthusiasts are looking for a good deal on a watch to enjoy.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Its not the working on any of the sale items, holiday or not. Its what happens when people overwhelm them with orders. This has been an ongoing problem for this thread due to people using it for financial gain only, while the watch enthusiasts are looking for a good deal on a watch to enjoy.


Thats what what you call a "free" market


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchDoc1973 said:


> I mean the red seconds hand almost sweeps like my Bulova precisionist rather than the traditional tick of my other watches.


Confused. 
Automatic watches sweep, so that's expected. 
Do you own only Quartz watches? (Nothing wrong with that  )

Btw my wife has a white dial précisionist and it's really cool how tier quarts sweep like an auto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mystopp said:


> Were there ever any deals on the Alpina KM710? Cheapest that I can see is 1400$ on chrono 24, but maybe there's something better with all of the recent Alpina price drops.


I got to test drive one and loved it. I hope for a sale on them one day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Canyon55 said:


> Its not the working on any of the sale items, holiday or not. Its what happens when people overwhelm them with orders. This has been an ongoing problem for this thread due to people using it for financial gain only, while the watch enthusiasts are looking for a good deal on a watch to enjoy.


Actually, that's not it at all. History over the past several weeks has shown that *every* time they change their sale (i.e.: from "Black Friday" to "Holiday") there is a brief period during which the code works and people get lucky until somebody corrects it in their system. As a rule, Ashford does not allow additional codes on *any* sale items.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

taike said:


> Seems to be only on the holiday sales when they transition to a new type of sale, until they fix their glitch.


We're like bloody vultures. Awesome.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

RyanD said:


> WoW is having a 35% off sale. There are some nice Oris watches.
> 
> End-of-Year Blowout | World of Watches
> 
> ...


I was never a 100% clear on this. Is WOW stuff brand new? For example, when you look at their Oris range it states it's ex-display stock.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> I was never a 100% clear on this. Is WOW stuff brand new? For example, when you look at their Oris range it states it's ex-display stock.


If its marked a display then it is. If not then it's new


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Tokeiski said:


> RE: The Ashford sale. In the Holiday Spirit I will offer up a bit of advice, although strictly speaking, this does not meet the "Affordable Watches" guideline. Ashford has the JR 1681 central seconds in Rose Gold ref #60320-52-153-BBBB listed for $3,895. After EBSAVE20 this drops to $3,116. After 6.3% Be Frugal cashback it drops to $2,920. What makes this a lay up is the following:
> 
> According to the JR website this watch contains 83 grams of gold, and the buckle contains 12 grams. Not sure if this is pure gold or 18k (75%) so we will work with the worst case. At 18k that works out to 71.25 grams/31.1 grams per ounce = 2.20 ounces. At Friday's closing price of $1,132 per ounce, the watch/buckle contain at worst $2,593 worth of gold. If the information on the website is referencing "pure" gold then it alone is worth $3,458, over $300 LESS than Ashford's price not considering the Be Frugal cashback.
> 
> ...


The watch itself and movement seems to be pretty nice, however for an in-house automatic movement, uni-directional winding is unacceptable IMHO.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats to all who got in on the new sale items and got the extra 20% off. Hopefully my post and some of the others helped make people aware and let them get something on their wish list. That is the raison d'etre of this thread!

To Canyon55 above and adding to what Barry S mentioned: I have been watching Ashford's site like a hawk ever since missing out on the first round of Black Friday EBSAVE20 madness. I have been checking the site and ALL codes on a daily basis 10 or more times a day to see if anything ever changes. A bit obsessive, but that's what it takes sometimes. I do not think Ashford's allowance of the code to work is a "glitch" or "mistake" in their system, I think it is intentional to get, and keep people looking at their site. Think about what "EBSAVE20" stands for......"Early Bird Save 20%". They want people to be checking constantly, and they want to induce them to buy quickly once they find out that the code works. It generates a buzz and a LOT of sales in a very short time. I was actually surprised they let it work as long as they did. I only expected it to be on for a couple of hours at most. 

The way I used it was that I quickly scanned the newest list of sale items, then I purchased the things I wanted from highest priority to lowest ONE AT A TIME just in case the code ended/got cancelled. I did not want to spend any time dithering. Since all shipping is free, there is no additional cost. Once I had the pieces I wanted the most, then I went back and considered a few other things and purchased those. Even I was not fast enough on the JR Blue Hokusai. They had 4 of those left just yesterday and it was the first thing I tried to grab. I might guess that a flipper saw those and grabbed them all in one shot. As I started going back and checking I could see many pieces listed, but when clicked through to order showed "Out of Stock". Also note that the code did not work on 100% of the items. There were more than a few things where the code did not generate a discount: the Glashutte Original Navigators did not work, the Perrelet Split Seconds did not work, quite a few of the JRs on bracelet did not work, etc. etc.

This thread is an AMAZING resource for anyone hunting a bargain. You just need to be diligent in checking all the time, do your own checking of the various sites, but most importantly know what you are looking for and do not hesitate once you find it. Even following this advice, you are still likely to miss out on a few deals here and there. Look at the perseverance of the people hunting the Timex piece. Day in and day out they know the time to check but still with only a few pieces per day, they miss out but eventually the perseverance pays off. Heck, even I am still lamenting missing the $48 Suuntos on Evine!

Thanks to all who have made this the all time best thread on the interwebs!! Happy hunting for the last week of 2016, and looking forward to the new thread starting on the 1st January 2017!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Filson 50% off watches.









Don't necessarily like their shinola connection and prices are ridiculous. 
I like their diver model the Dutch Harbor a lot though overpriced normally. Ok with 50% off. Seems well made.

Here are a few versions. 













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon55 (Jul 17, 2014)

If anyone took my post personally that is your issue. I got what I wanted using the code and feel for the watch enthusiasts who missed out. I fully understand what a free market is and that EB may stand for early bird and I'm sorry you feel a need to justify your actions


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

taike said:


> Seems to be only on the holiday sales when they transition to a new type of sale, until they fix their glitch.


If it was a glitch it would have happened once and never again. They allow it to happen on purpose because they price these where they still make money even with an additional 20% and by leaving it open for X length of time they move some pieces to buyers that otherwise wouldn't buy.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh Lordy, the EB code is back? Hide you kids, hide your wife.

BSF, this seems like a decent price...but having been "woke" on Deep Blue divers, I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger.










https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0...1_5?colid=1V7OD8H8UK83E&coliid=I1I6ATERT0TS6Z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

andre68723 said:


> Bad luck with my ashford order from the holiday deals. Received a misaligned dial, any experience how ashford handles this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn the date another click, it moves twice when the date changes.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

eljay said:


> Turn the date another click, it moves twice when the date changes.


I think he is more concerned with the indices on the dial not aligning with the corresponding marks on the chapter ring. Although the date wheel may be a problem too??


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Hey WTW! Sure I'm not the only member wondering where you went. The holidays here and the number of incoming deals ain't quite the same w/o you piping in! Enjoy your trip, family--all the good stuff and we won't have to send the gendarme after ya! Happy holidays for ALL, really!


Thanks bro!

I was galavanting around Lima, Peru for 10 days -- where it's summer and the weather cooperated. Got some great-for-the-soul Pacific Ocean time in, and saw some of my wife's wonderful family.

I'll mostly be doing posts here for the next little while to serve my watch-bargain-hunting OCD, as A. I'm pretty tapped out after the holidays; and B. I'm pretty happy with my watch collection at the moment.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was intrigued by these Divemasters with Tritium. $128 with coupon code 'WUST20' seems more than reasonable. Thinking about that all-red one.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/DIVEMASTER_TRITIUM_AUTOMATIC_s/329.htm


WUST20 is not working for me....is it a limited quantity offer?

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

JimWharton said:


> Oh Lordy, the EB code is back? Hide you kids, hide your wife.


It's worth noting that the prices are all a little higher to begin with compared to the BF/CM prices (based on JeanRichard and Certina prices I was watching), so it's not the same fire sale as before.


----------



## guiyoforward (Jul 4, 2015)

andre68723 said:


> Bad luck with my ashford order from the holiday deals. Received a misaligned dial, any experience how ashford handles this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's too bad andre! They had great deals with on the edox, i bought mine but shipped it to a friend's, will see it in january. I wonder if this is a bad run of edox? They were very cheap. I'm surprised this even made it out of the factory really...


----------



## guiyoforward (Jul 4, 2015)

He means the minutes on the dial and the seconds on the "dial ring" are not aligned...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

smille76 said:


> WUST20 is not working for me....is it a limited quantity offer?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> S.


Dunno. When I threw one into checkout and tried the code, it showed the discount. It doesn't seem to be now. It's Ashford all over again!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the "EB" in EBSAVE20 code stands for Extrabux or Ebates cashback sites as opposed to "early bird." In any case it's probably not a glitch since it has worked on sale items for a short time for at least the last 3 different sales promotions Ashford has run. If it really wasn't intentional then they probably would have permanently deactivated the code unless their web dev team keeps dropping the ball.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If anyone needs a good watch box Amazon has the WOLF stackable model 319703 for $42 shipped. What's about 1/3 of what I have saw it for elsewhere. There is 1 left after I bought mine and it's free 2 day shipping if you have Prime









https://www.amazon.com/WOLF-319703-Stackable-Leather-Synthetic/dp/B00VQIZTM4


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Filson 50% off watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found the black, yellow, and green dial dutch harbor at TJmaxx for $229+tax if you are really interested. Very well made pieces. PM me if you are serious about them.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Tokeiski said:


> To Canyon55 above and adding to what Barry S mentioned: I have been watching Ashford's site like a hawk ever since missing out on the first round of Black Friday EBSAVE20 madness. I have been checking the site and ALL codes on a daily basis 10 or more times a day to see if anything ever changes. A bit obsessive, but that's what it takes sometimes. I do not think Ashford's allowance of the code to work is a "glitch" or "mistake" in their system, I think it is intentional to get, and keep people looking at their site. Think about what "EBSAVE20" stands for......"Early Bird Save 20%". They want people to be checking constantly, and they want to induce them to buy quickly once they find out that the code works. It generates a buzz and a LOT of sales in a very short time. I was actually surprised they let it work as long as they did. I only expected it to be on for a couple of hours at most.


I would imagine it's much simpler than that. Having worked a lot with CMSs (I do some web design work), I would imagine that it takes someone with specific administrative powers to go in and set an override for each individual product listing to remove coupon options on the products after they have been discounted with new sale prices. Sometimes it happens very fast. Sometimes we get lucky and it takes longer for that person to get to it/get notified it needs to be done.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I think he is more concerned with the indices on the dial not aligning with the corresponding marks on the chapter ring. Although the date wheel may be a problem too??


Yeah, you're right. Whoops!


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

The Bulova 65A106 and 65A107 are both 249.99 and in stock it appears 

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 65A106 Accu Swiss Military Collection Automatic Watch | eBay


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Link takes me to $117.



City74 said:


> If anyone needs a good watch box Amazon has the WOLF stackable model 319703 for $42 shipped. What's about 1/3 of what I have saw it for elsewhere. There is 1 left after I bought mine and it's free 2 day shipping if you have Prime
> 
> View attachment 10314538
> 
> ...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Seems to have went up in price. I got it for $42 and change



mannal said:


> Link takes me to $117.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Dunno. When I threw one into checkout and tried the code, it showed the discount. It doesn't seem to be now. It's Ashford all over again!


WUST20 doesn't work for me, but 2016DFM20722 does.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

sobertram said:


> Not sure if already posted but from aragon site deals the lowest i have ever seen for aragon watches. mostly big watch sizes 49 and 50, with some 43-45.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/48_HOUR_SALE_s/374.htm
> 
> ...


I think this (below) also looks nice and makes a dandy first automatic. I think it's a quick sale. Then throwing in the tritium tubes (which they say last up to 25 years) makes it at, $128 + $12 shipping = $140 total, a pretty nice buy--be sure to add in WUST20.

A little homework seems to indicate that although it is 45mm and 17mm thick, that it doesn't wear _that _big, although your mileage may obviously vary. Aragon, previously "Android' watches, seems to have a pretty good reputation overall.

I'm sure it's arguable, but some say the treated K1 glass they use for the crystal, is about as tough as mineral glass gets.

NH36 movement is windable and hacks--pretty sure it's a clone of the Seiko 4R36.

My son who just turned 20 y/o is getting a a 'bit of the watch bug' and when I gave him an Air Bravo chrono for Christmas, he asked: "Is it an automatic?" Now how am I possibly going to keep this in the closet until his birthday next November? Oh well--he's getting straight A's at University of Georgia in insanely difficult courses, so hopefully come May, I'll have an extra good reason to pull it out!

And to think--even I don't have a timepiece with tritium tubes!

https://www.aragonwatch.com/Japanese_Tritium_SII_NH36_Automatic_Watch_p/a066blu.htm


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Tokeiski said:


> Congrats to all who got in on the new sale items and got the extra 20% off. Hopefully my post and some of the others helped make people aware and let them get something on their wish list. That is the raison d'etre of this thread!
> 
> To Canyon55 above and adding to what Barry S mentioned: I have been watching Ashford's site like a hawk ever since missing out on the first round of Black Friday EBSAVE20 madness. I have been checking the site and ALL codes on a daily basis 10 or more times a day to see if anything ever changes. A bit obsessive, but that's what it takes sometimes. I do not think Ashford's allowance of the code to work is a "glitch" or "mistake" in their system, I think it is intentional to get, and keep people looking at their site. Think about what "EBSAVE20" stands for......"Early Bird Save 20%". They want people to be checking constantly, and they want to induce them to buy quickly once they find out that the code works. It generates a buzz and a LOT of sales in a very short time. I was actually surprised they let it work as long as they did. I only expected it to be on for a couple of hours at most.
> 
> ...


Agree. I actually did the same on checking the site more than 10 times per day. I missed the blue Hokusai. I checked no sale and then after 2 hours it was gone at sale price. After that, I read the EBSAVE20 code on the is thread, I tried on some more models and it worked. I didn't buy anything though as trying to resist those not on my Rader. Having as that, many were real real steal when there were 20% extra discount. Their strategy just keep you checking the site thousand of times.

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was gallivanting around Lima, Peru for 10 days -- where it's summer and the weather cooperated. Got some great-for-the-soul Pacific Ocean time in, and saw some of my wife's wonderful family.


Sounds fun. Peru is on my list of places left to go. I want to see Pikachu's home town.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Oh Lordy, the EB code is back? Hide you kids, hide your wife.
> 
> BSF, this seems like a decent price...but having been "woke" on Deep Blue divers, I'm having a hard time pulling the trigger.
> 
> ...


Good price--great watch for what it is. If I couldn't kill my Seiko 009 in my wild without abandon, worry free single years, perhaps no one can. The bezel's colors have faded a bit over the years, but I just pick it up and it still starts right up, like 1968 Dodge Dart's 225 slant six engine. Animals, I tell ya.....


----------



## Disneydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Tokeiski said:


> Wow! It seems our forum members have been VERY busy over at Ashford post Christmas. EBSAVE20 is ON and working!! Jean Richard Hokusai Blue sold out at $849 -20% = $679.20. Well done lads. Many other JRs, including the 1681 models also sold out of stock very quickly. EBSAVE20 does not work on everything, but it does on most. I picked over a few things, not much left. Hopefully they add more over the next few days. Happy hunting into year end.


Damn! I was refreshing multiple times a day there and missed it! Hope they come back.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

i think very bad luck, if you refer below link:
Luxury Watch Movado, Ebel, Tag Heuer, Concord, Bulova, Breitling, Seiko, ESQ, Cartier, Corum, Kenneth Cole, Citizen, Bulgari, Chopard - Ashford.com

All items shipped to any address outside the United States are considered final sale and cannot be returned. Please note that we must declare the amount that you paid for your watch on the invoice included with the shipment. We are unable to declare the item as a gift, when shipping.

therefore, it is risky if buy from international. it might be worth to take some photo and send to ashford email service, although it mentioned "cannot be returned", it seems to me the items can not be returned if buyer don't like it. but your case is different as the watches not in quality, to me, i will fight for my rights as a buyer, maybe exchange or refund / partial refund.



andre68723 said:


> Bad luck with my ashford order from the holiday deals. Received a misaligned dial, any experience how ashford handles this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Filson 50% off watches.
> 
> Don't necessarily like their shinola connection and prices are ridiculous.
> I like their diver model the Dutch Harbor a lot though overpriced normally. Ok with 50% off. Seems well made.
> ...


++++++++++++++++++++++

Even at the 50% off amount of @$400, that Shinola 715 quartz mvmt on these better be something special. The case-back looks excellent but all those screws will be a PIA come battery change time. The signed crown is really nicely done. The bridle leather straps look outstanding and the roller buckle looks exclusive to Filson and innovative.


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I found the black, yellow, and green dial dutch harbor at TJmaxx for $229+tax if you are really interested. Very well made pieces. PM me if you are serious about them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How thick is the watch? It seems impossible to find this info! Was there any black dial at TJmaxx?


----------



## os2k (Aug 28, 2008)

I picked up the black face Filson Dutch Harbor today. Great looking watch, but it doesn't keep time. When held at a certain angle, the second hand stops moving. I am not sure if I should try and get it repaired with Filson/Shinola or just return to TJ Maxx. Any feedback would be appreciated. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

If you really want the watch I would go directly back to Filson, they have excellent customer service. If you want your money back send it back to TJ Maxx.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

NOT A DEAL --
Received the Fossil Swiss SW1002 from Amazon's BF sale at $178 w/ BeFrugal. Been wearing it for a week and I like it very much. Nothing but great things to say about it. It definitely wears bigger than 38mm for some reason. Still "discovering" it at the moment so I'll share more info later in a small review.

I wanted to share some photos, but catching the textured dial wasn't easy with mere photos, so here's a quick video display in HD:






The strap that came with it was *too good *for me to wear casually, so I put it aside and installed cheapo rally strap instead [with the Fossil buckle which is outstanding in quality].

One last bit of info: The lume is loyal! I went to sleep the other day at 9pm and woke up 7 hours later and could read the time easily. Didn't even charge it.

Cheerios.


----------



## agraphe (Jun 5, 2016)

When I see all the deals you guys have in US I wish I'd leave there too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BlackrazorNZ (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone who ordered a Glycine F104 from Watchery during the special, had their order move past Processing?


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

Robangel said:


> I think this (below) also looks nice and makes a dandy first automatic. I think it's a quick sale. Then throwing in the tritium tubes (which they say last up to 25 years) makes it at, $128 + $12 shipping = $140 total, a pretty nice buy--be sure to add in WUST20.
> 
> A little homework seems to indicate that although it is 45mm and 17mm thick, that it doesn't wear _that _big, although your mileage may obviously vary. Aragon, previously "Android' watches, seems to have a pretty good reputation overall.
> 
> ...


I thought I'd quote this whole post, I saw that ad banner and found that the WUS coupon code works with their stuff already on 48 hour sale. A T100 auto diver for $150 USD shipped to canuckistan is a good deal. Figured I'd repost this because there is still some 7 hours left in the sale. If my credit card is taking damage you can bet I'm going to see if I can get someone else to damage theirs as well.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Chr. Ward sale 
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thx for the heads up. Been wanting to try out a CW and love the vintage models. I got this one for about $325 delivered. Thought I would go with a 38mm version as it's a better fit for me










phcollard said:


> Chr. Ward sale
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

shmaiz3r said:


> NOT A DEAL --
> Received the Fossil Swiss SW1002 from Amazon's BF sale at $178 w/ BeFrugal. Been wearing it for a week and I like it very much. Nothing but great things to say about it. It definitely wears bigger than 38mm for some reason. Still "discovering" it at the moment so I'll share more info later in a small review.
> 
> I wanted to share some photos, but catching the textured dial wasn't easy with mere photos, so here's a quick video display in HD:
> ...


Love this watch..still looking for one...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

City74 said:


> Thx for the heads up. Been wanting to try out a CW and love the vintage models. I got this one for about $325 delivered. Thought I would go with a 38mm version as it's a better fit for me
> 
> View attachment 10317362


How'd you get that price? Not bad!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I went in thru the U.K. Site and placed my order. The total was like £262 shipped



OfficerCamp said:


> How'd you get that price? Not bad!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

City74 said:


> I went in thru the U.K. Site and placed my order. The total was like £262 shipped


I see £330?


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

eljay said:


> I see £330?


Price is reduced to eliminate VAT when buying outside the EU. Add to cart. Select shipping country.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

All I know is I bought the watch and checked out and it dinged my Amex $320.23. That's £261.58 according to my google currency converter. The email reads £249.58 plus £12 shipping



eljay said:


> I see £330?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

City74 said:


> All I know is I bought the watch and checked out and it dinged my Amex $320.23. That's £261.58 according to my google currency converter. The email reads £249.58 plus £12 shipping


Did you get it on leather or bracelet? The bracelet is nice but that vintage lume seems to scream for leather.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't know if anyone has posted this yet but I found this in my early morning Ashford trawl. I feel like it is worth a share, and would buy it myself if I didn't have giant wrists. At 38mm it is definitely for the average to small wrist folks.

Hamilton Linwood H18516731 Watch , watches









Automatic, day date, chrono, and from hamilton for only 499 + whatever internet wizardry couponing you can work out.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Got the CW Trident vintage edition, $329.00 by Pay Pal...


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Has anyone who ordered a Glycine F104 from Watchery during the special, had their order move past Processing?


No, same status for me.. Monday was a holiday here in the state's, so i'm guessing that's why. (hopefully)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Also went with the C60 vintage 43mm. It came out to about $350 US shipped to my door. That's a hell of a bargain!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

MattFeeder said:


> No, same status for me.. Monday was a holiday here in the states, so I'm guessing that's why. (hopefully)


Ditto. Expecting to hear something today or tomorrow.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

watch-newbie said:


> I thought I'd quote this whole post, I saw that ad banner and found that the WUS coupon code works with their stuff already on 48 hour sale. A T100 auto diver for $150 USD shipped to canuckistan is a good deal. Figured I'd repost this because there is still some 7 hours left in the sale. If my credit card is taking damage you can bet I'm going to see if I can get someone else to damage theirs as well.


Just wanted to point out that the movement is the NH36, which *is* the 4r36 Seiko (not a clone of it)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Also went with the C60 vintage 43mm. It came out to about $350 US shipped to my door. That's a hell of a bargain!


Which movement is inside? ETA or Sellita?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Which movement is inside? ETA or Sellita?


I had no idea that some had different movements than others.

How can you tell which one you got?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I had no idea that some had different movements than others.
> 
> How can you tell which one you got?


Open the caseback. It's the only way. My unfounded speculation is that, at this point, virtually all of the movements must be Sellita. People still attach a premium to the ETA movement, rightly or wrongly, and it doesn't make much sense to me that Christopher Ward would be putting a lot of ETA movements in the Tridents without receiving the benefit of being able clearly to advertise them as such.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Did you get it on leather or bracelet? The bracelet is nice but that vintage lume seems to scream for leather.


Well its odd. When I sign in to the site it shows I bought on bracelet but my email says leather strap. Guess I need to make a phone call


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

phcollard said:


> Chr. Ward sale
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


Thank you for the heads up. I'm in bought pro 600 bracelet version. What a deal. Would have missed it entirely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

City74 said:


> Well its odd. When I sign in to the site it shows I bought on bracelet but my email says leather strap. Guess I need to make a phone call


Yeah, one reason I asked is that the price you quoted was what I was seeing for leather, but the photo you posted had the bracelet. Hope it gets sorted!


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

All Vintage Tridents sold already?


----------



## aarick (Jul 9, 2014)

eljay said:


> I see £330?


Set the shipping to Australia and it'll remove VAT, which was £50 for the one I bought.


----------



## aarick (Jul 9, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Which movement is inside? ETA or Sellita?


Could be either according to CW website description:
Movement
The ETA 2824-2 and/or the Sellita SW200-1 (identical apart from an additional 26th jewel) self-winding mechanical movements are the most common in fine watchmaking.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I had no idea that some had different movements than others.
> 
> How can you tell which one you got?


The caseback on the white Trident I just received says "Swiss Made 2824". I did not open it but my guess is there is an ETA inside.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

anarasanen said:


> All Vintage Tridents sold already?


Nope. Plenty left. Click this link:

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Must... resist... urge... to order... CW Trident Vintage...

Pls send help!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

phcollard said:


> Chr. Ward sale
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


You are THE man!

Got a MkIII Jumping Hour for $660. Incredible deal. Really is.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

royalpig180 said:


> Must... resist... urge... to order... CW Trident Vintage...
> 
> Pls send help!


I know, right?

On one hand this thread is truly dangerous to a pocket book. On the other, if you wait for good enough deals, you can always at least break even flipping out of your financial hole.

I just use the PayPal Credit account to hold everything while I sort what stays and what leaves. Very handy.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

anarasanen said:


> All Vintage Tridents sold already?


I just bought the 43 on bracelet. $480 Canadian shipped is crazy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I know, right?
> 
> On one hand this thread is truly dangerous to a pocket book. On the other, if you wait for good enough deals, you can always at least break even flipping out of your financial hole.
> 
> I just use the PayPal Credit account to hold everything while I sort what stays and what leaves. Very handy.


I just don't trust myself to flip things... I'm more than likely to decide to keep them all! But yes, this is one that should be very easy to flip out of if anyone suffers buyers remorse.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

phcollard said:


> The caseback on the white Trident I just received says "Swiss Made 2824". I did not open it but my guess is there is an ETA inside.


Thanks for posting that deal. Would have missed out and want to try the vintage CW. Great deal for Canadians even though our dollar sucks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

So i'm on the fence as far as size for the CW Trident. I have a flat 7inch wrist, but i'm leaning 38mm? how do these wear?


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

City74 said:


> Nope. Plenty left. Click this link:
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


I thought they sold C65 Trident Vintages. My bad.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> So i'm on the fence as far as size for the CW Trident. I have a flat 7inch wrist, but i'm leaning 38mm? how do these wear?


Matt - Always helpful to know what else you're comfortable with, but my wrist is smaller than yours and I have owned both and found myself caught between the two sizes. You might consider getting both and then flipping or returning one.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm try to check out on the Christopher Ward website and when the website takes me to PayPal it still comes to $430 USD. I must be doing something wrong?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Every bit the 43mm that it is


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

kirkryanm said:


> I'm try to check out on the Christopher Ward website and when the website takes me to PayPal it still comes to $430 USD. I must be doing something wrong?


Have you gone to the bottom and switched to United Kingdom (GBP)? Make sure you are checking out in pounds, not dollars, and that the URL is .co.uk, not .com


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Matt - Always helpful to know what else you're comfortable with, but my wrist is smaller than yours and I have owned both and found myself caught between the two sizes. You might consider getting both and then flipping or returning one.


I'm concerned i'll fall in between as well.. That Oris Pro Pilot seems perfect at 41mm. The SKX line fits me well also.
My Bulova Moon just fits at 45mm, but I know it has short lugs. I have a Hamilton Chrono that's 38mm, but I feel that I can
just pull it off.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> So i'm on the fence as far as size for the CW Trident. I have a flat 7inch wrist, but i'm leaning 38mm? how do these wear?


I have about a 6.75" wrist and I went with the 43mm case. I find anything up to about 44mm is my max.

I figured the 38mm would have a really small dial when you factor in the bezel. I think the 38mm wears even smaller due to the size of the dial, so I would expect the 43mm to wear more like a 41mm.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I jumped on the CW wagon. The vintage Trident was the one I liked the most and couldn't say now to the price. I went with the 38mm as I tried both and the 43mm is waaaay to big IMO. 

@uvalaw2005 I agree with you it screams leather, but I went with the bracelet, I have plenty of straps


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Ignore this - I was on the US site. Doh...



kirkryanm said:


> I'm try to check out on the Christopher Ward website and when the website takes me to PayPal it still comes to $430 USD. I must be doing something wrong?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> I'm concerned i'll fall in between as well.. That Oris Pro Pilot seems perfect at 41mm. The SKX line fits me well also.
> My Bulova Moon just fits at 45mm, but I know it has short lugs. I have a Hamilton Chrono that's 38mm, but I feel that I can
> just pull it off.


I suspect if you like the SKX and the 41mm ProPilot, the 38mm will feel too small; the dial on a 38mm diver is so much smaller than a non-diver 38mm. I owned the Aqua Terra 38.5mm at the time I received the 38mm Trident and the latter looked very small to my eye. But, like valuewatchguy said, the 43mm wears like a true 43mm with pretty long lugs and a lot of heft on the bracelet. One other thing to consider is that both the 38mm and 43mm are the same height at 13.3mm. IMHO, the 38mm felt imbalanced at that height, while the 43mm felt well-proportioned.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

EL_GEEk said:


> I jumped on the CW wagon. The vintage Trident was the one I liked the most and couldn't say now to the price. I went with the 38mm as I tried both and the 43mm is waaaay to big IMO.
> 
> @uvalaw2005 I agree with you it screams leather, but I went with the bracelet, I have plenty of straps


Out of curiousity, What's your wrist size? I'm leaning 43mm as 38 seems kind of small for a diver to me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just was looking at the CW site again and sure enough, showing up in GBP now and would have been $50 cheaper had I been paying attention.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> I just was looking at the CW site again and sure enough, showing up in GBP now and would have been $50 cheaper had I been paying attention.


Re-order and send them a message cancelling the first order.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I just was looking at the CW site again and sure enough, showing up in GBP now and would have been $50 cheaper had I been paying attention.


I was just happy to get an order in before they sold out. Not a fan of their website.
I ordered the 43 for my 6.75 flat wrist. I have a few of Drunkart straps that should look decent on it so silly not to order the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

royalpig180 said:


> Out of curiousity, What's your wrist size? I'm leaning 43mm as 38 seems kind of small for a diver to me.


6.5-6.75

I have a Henson Sharkdiver 42 and the CW wears similar. Too chunky for a "dressier dive watch" IMO

The 38 fits nice and feels more like a 40... Perhaps others can chime in.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Re-order and send them a message cancelling the first order.


I got so much off that I'm perfectly happy as-is and don't want to cause any confusion that would delay shipping. I was happy at $660 and will pay them their price.

What I don't understand is why the US price is so wrong. Do they do it intentionally, or does it boil down to incredibly slow price adjustments as the currency situation changes?


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

All this Chr Ward talk pushed me over the edge. Great deal guys. I picked up this one, as I needed a black diver and this fits the bill perfectly










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

43 vintage Cw wards are gone!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

With the exception of the PVD case, it appears that the only C60 Vintages remaining are 38mm. That solves that dilemma for me, LOL!


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> With the exception of the PVD case, it appears that the only C60 Vintages remaining are 38mm. That solves that dilemma for me, LOL!


I wouldn't worry, they'll add the other colours etc once the 'vintage' style ones have sold through.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

The vintage didn't do anything for me anyway.. I really want the red bezel three hander. There are other trident options that are still 30% off.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> 43 vintage Cw wards are gone!


I was about to grab one, too. Managed to control myself just long enough for the rest of you fine gentlemen to save my wallet.
Now about that Bulova Moon Watch I've been eyeing...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Oops I may or may not have purchased a 43mm C60 Trident Pro 600 vintage with bracelet.......


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you, Sir! Picked up the 43mm version. Difficult decision, but the Mido Ocean Star at 42.5 wears fantastic, so figured 43mm would also.



phcollard said:


> Chr. Ward sale
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Which movement is inside? ETA or Sellita?


You won't know until you get it and pop open the case back. They are pretty much equivalent though, and considering I just snagged a 43mm dlc vintage on strap for roughly 350 US dollars thanks to VAT conversion it is a steal regardless.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Oops I may or may not have purchased a 43mm C60 Trident Pro 600 vintage with bracelet.......


I might have too...:-d


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh, I'm not worried! I picked up a C60 Pro 600 last year in the relatively rare white dial/blue bezel combination. So, I didn't "need" another C60; however, were I to get one, it would have been a Vintage in 43mm (hence why the dilemma of deciding was solved for me, lol).



AAddict said:


> I wouldn't worry, they'll add the other colours etc once the 'vintage' style ones have sold through.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

phcollard said:


> Chr. Ward sale
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview





Robotaz said:


> You are THE man!
> 
> Got a MkIII Jumping Hour for $660. Incredible deal. Really is.


Damn you guys, ordered me one too!!
Thanks a lot, I guess.

I'll be off this thread now for at least a couple of months.


----------



## impzee1 (Nov 1, 2016)

Very nice deals on those Cristopherward watches, just a shame they dont have the c60trident 38mm in white dial...


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

So when do the cancellation emails start going out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Quicksilver said:


> So when do the cancellation emails start going out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now now...I didn't stack coupons. Did you? ;-)


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

Karkarov said:


> You won't know until you get it and pop open the case back. They are pretty much equivalent though, and considering I just snagged a 43mm dlc vintage on strap for roughly 350 US dollars thanks to VAT conversion it is a steal regardless.


I thought its PVD, if it is DLC that would be nice!
Congrats to those who managed to grab the 43mm, just like the EB deals at Ashford I was late again, and not by much really.
I really need to sign up on tapatalk and followed this thread on my phone like a hawk.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

impzee1 said:


> Very nice deals on those Cristopherward watches, just a shame they dont have the c60trident 38mm in white dial...


They do. Check the US site. Click on watches then Clearance and you will see some


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> So when do the cancellation emails start going out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope i got in early enough, placed my order 2 hrs. ago. From my truck... grocery store
parking lot, lol.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

aarick said:


> Set the shipping to Australia and it'll remove VAT, which was £50 for the one I bought.


I'm in the uk how do I do this ? Many thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Hope i got in early enough, placed my order 2 hrs. ago. From my truck... grocery store
> parking lot, lol.


Nice multitasking. 
I really hope these don't get cancelled for some reason as we all know how CW handles things......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Watchman83 said:


> I'm in the uk how do I do this ? Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Move to Australia?


----------



## md29 (Dec 20, 2013)

From those who bought the Alpina titled/Fortis pictured watch from LuxTime on Amazon, did you get the Alpina or the Fortis? 

Thanks


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

taike said:


> Move to Australia?


lol my bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

BlackrazorNZ said:


> Has anyone who ordered a Glycine F104 from Watchery during the special, had their order move past Processing?


Confirmation received. Now the wait begins...

Is it the black or white dial? Is it even the F-104? Is it even a Glycine product?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

AAddict said:


> I wouldn't worry, they'll add the other colours etc once the 'vintage' style ones have sold through.


Why do you think that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Why do you think that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They already have, just 30% off though


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Thank you sir, pick up 38mm with SS bracelet, like to date windows on the watch, and it is really hard to get a 38mm with 600meter dive watch!!!



phcollard said:


> Chr. Ward sale
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/preview


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Why do you think that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's how I got the green bezel GMT 43mm at half price in the last 50% sale...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

For those of you that have not handled these new Trident Pro 600 models I think you will be very very pleased. I bought and returned a nearly new version last year because I felt the ding that it had on the case was more than I was willing to accept. But in the time I had it in my hands I can tell you that it Compares very very favorably with Oris, Longines, and though this may sound like heresy it was very comparable to the Tudor black Bay that I was heavily considering at that time as well. It is a definite Step Up from steinhart of which I have owned 4 models. 

The Nearly New one that I bought last year was $550 us. It felt like a great value even at that price. Boy am I really glad that I returned it.

If you manage to get one of these great prices enjoy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Filson 50% off watches.
> 
> Don't necessarily like their shinola connection and prices are ridiculous.
> I like their diver model the Dutch Harbor a lot though overpriced normally. Ok with 50% off. Seems well made.
> ...


My local TJ Maxx has about 10 Filson watches now all around $229 and honestly, I think they are overpriced at that amount


----------



## swl75 (Dec 27, 2015)

Finally broke down an ordered a CW Malvern Slimline (old model) on sale. Scared its going to be too big for me at 40mm, but ordering in GBP got it to $300. I couldn't pass it up - I've wanted a handwind dress watch for a while. Hopefully it works out.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Confirmation received. Now the wait begins...
> 
> Is it the black or white dial? Is it even the F-104? Is it even a Glycine product?


Just received my confirmation as well!


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Ditto - Mine was actually received 10-15 minutes after payment. Impressive.

I'll report back once I receive shipping confirmation.



MattFeeder said:


> Just received my confirmation as well!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

kirkryanm said:


> Ditto - Mine was actually received 10-15 minutes after payment. Impressive.
> 
> I'll report back once I receive shipping confirmation.


Sorry I didn't specify.. I meant I received shipping confirmation!


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

I also received confirmation on the watchery airman deal for $350!


----------



## hamsterdams (Aug 21, 2015)

MattFeeder said:


> I also received confirmation on the watchery airman deal for $350!


Which airman?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

hamsterdams said:


> Which airman?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Double 12 black.. I think it was Christmas eve.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Melbourne Watch Co - Nearly New Sale

Near New Sale

The Sorrento in blue @ $395USD is very attractive


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Received email update this morning from UPS stating my "mystery watch" is scheduled for delivery tomorrow between 2:45pm and 6:45pm. Stay tuned...



md29 said:


> From those who bought the Alpina titled/Fortis pictured watch from LuxTime on Amazon, did you get the Alpina or the Fortis?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Just received my confirmation as well!


This is my first purchase from TW. I received my confirmation as well. Since you and tommy_boy seem to both have experience with them, what do you think the odds are that we receive the white dial F 104?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

HogHead III said:


> This is my first purchase from TW. I received my confirmation as well. Since you and tommy_boy seem to both have experience with them, what do you think the odds are that we receive the white dial F 104?


I don't know about this one.. historically I haven't had a listing issue with them. I feel as long as I receive a F 104 it's a hell of a deal.
I do hope its a white dial though!


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

The Watchery sells a Glycine Airman Double Twelve (black/black) for 490 USD - only on ebay. A steal I thought, and bought one.
(I don't think I can post links, so just search for that?)

Their customer service seems to be less than ideal though.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I got in on the CW sale earlier today myself. 38mm Vintage on bracelet. Through the UK site it was less than $365 sized and shipped here. That's an amazing price.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> Sorry I didn't specify.. I meant I received shipping confirmation!


Wow! That's quick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

HogHead III said:


> This is my first purchase from TW. I received my confirmation as well. Since you and tommy_boy seem to both have experience with them, what do you think the odds are that we receive the white dial F 104?


I am a bit cynical now based on a listing error issue with an Amazon seller.

The Watchery has not burned me. An F-104 at the price I paid is a deal worth having. But I am not betting on either color.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

kirkryanm said:


> Wow! That's quick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's talking about a Glycine F-104 he ordered a couple days ago, not a CW.

I also received shipping confirmation on F-104 and also hope it's white but will be happy as long as it's a F-104 at least...

This thread is the devil.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks like only the pvd vintage tridents are left now. Those went quick, hope you all got the ones you wanted, these prices were about the same as the ones that got cancelled in October with the coupon so nice to see people can get a second shot at them.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

My guess is that they are clearing out the Vintages at half price because they weren't big sellers and have been discontinued going forward? I highly doubt there will be other Trident's that heavily discounted.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My guess is that they are clearing out the Vintages at half price because they weren't big sellers and have been discontinued going forward? I highly doubt there will be other Trident's that heavily discounted.


That's my thought.. I've been waiting for that red bezel, which is 30% off right now. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger 
cause that's still a hell of a good price. I don't think it's worth waiting to see if it goes to 50% off but I could be wrong.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Mechanicalworld said:


> Looks like only the pvd vintage tridents are left now. Those went quick, hope you all got the ones you wanted, these prices were about the same as the ones that got cancelled in October with the coupon so nice to see people can get a second shot at them.


And the one's left are 38mm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> My guess is that they are clearing out the Vintages at half price because they weren't big sellers and have been discontinued going forward? I highly doubt there will be other Trident's that heavily discounted.


That may be part of it and remember at some point they're going to switch to their new logo on all models

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Had to jump on this one too while i was there. 2 Tridents coming, ole 
lady gonna whip my arse!










Oh, almost forget this coming Thursday... whoops!o|

Pic stole from google...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Had to jump on this one too while i was there. 2 Tridents coming, ole
> lady gonna whip my arse!
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be very interested to hear what you think of the Trident compared to the Mido.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

So I just put a order in with CW for a red bezel Trident.. I went back to see what else they had available and there's almost nothing listed for
Tridents...

Whats the deal?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

CW USA site has a white dial 43mm Trident quartz on leather for $280 (30% off) . Don't know if that's a great deal but if you don't mind quartz .... you get the look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'd be very interested to hear what you think of the Trident compared to the Mido.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Anxious to see myself, will definitely let you know, buddy.
Anyone know how long it CW takes to ship?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Would have been interested in the 43mm vintage Trident in stainless steel, this is what happens when you sleep in on the West Coast...


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Picked up a Vintage 600 in black. I missed the boat for the steel one but it looks equally good in black.

Thanks for the awesome heads up!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> So I just put a order in with CW for a red bezel Trident.. I went back to see what else they had available and there's almost nothing listed for
> Tridents...
> 
> Whats the deal?


People bought them?


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

MattFeeder said:


> So I just put a order in with CW for a red bezel Trident.. I went back to see what else they had available and there's almost nothing listed for
> Tridents...
> 
> Whats the deal?


Still several on the UK site.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/tridents


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got a CW! 43mm, bracelet.

And by the way - is Areatrend legit? Bought from them 3 days ago - no reply since


----------



## InlandSurfer (Nov 1, 2016)

KirS124 said:


> Got a CW! 43mm, bracelet.
> 
> And by the way - is Areatrend legit? Bought from them 3 days ago - no reply since


Bought and received a watch from Areatrend without any problems.

Check your email spam folder. For some reason, their emails were getting filtered as spam with me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Got a CW! 43mm, bracelet.
> 
> And by the way - is Areatrend legit? Bought from them 3 days ago - no reply since


Areatrend is legit.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> People bought them?


Thats sound logic.. but when I added it to my cart there was still several versions available.
Then I went back two minutes later.. gone.
I'm just thinking hopefully there wasn't an inventory error and it let me order a watch that isn't available.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Check out the CW GMT you get the ETA 2893-2 movement. The biggest differences are the quality of the barrel spring, its shock resistance capabilities, the balance wheel and hairspring as well as the regulator and pallet stones. Worth the extra money for a better movement in the GMT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

MattFeeder said:


> So i'm on the fence as far as size for the CW Trident. I have a flat 7inch wrist, but i'm leaning 38mm? how do these wear?


You can fit either fine. I'd go 43 but I like bigger watches in all cases, as it were. The Trident 43 is a great size and fits well on my flat 7" as well. Shorter L2L than a OVM and very comfortable.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> Check out the CW GMT you get the ETA 2893-2 movement. The biggest differences are the quality of the barrel spring, its shock resistance capabilities, the balance wheel and hairspring as well as the regulator and pallet stones. Worth the extra money for a better movement in the GMT


Agree the 2893 is an upgrade but with these 2824/SW200 on 50% sale the GMT would be more than 3x the price, no?


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

I've been such a stalwart: passed on both the Ashford and CW rushes this week! I sometimes feel like counting the deals I don't jump on would be a shorter list.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Agree the 2893 is an upgrade but with these 2824/SW200 on 50% sale the GMT would be more than 3x the price, no?


I seen the GMT for €490 not sure what they are getting the non GMT for on sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

boze said:


> I've been such a stalwart: passed on both the Ashford and CW rushes this week! I sometimes feel like counting the deals I don't jump on would be a shorter list.


High five! Me too! Feeling pretty proud of myself as I had watches in the cart both times and cancelled the order.

Trying to think carefully through each purchase and make sure that the watch adds value and fits well into my collection, and not just buy stuff because it's heavily discounted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> High five! Me too! Feeling pretty proud of myself as I had watches in the cart both times and cancelled the order.
> 
> Trying to think carefully through each purchase and make sure that the watch adds value and fits well into my collection, and not just buy stuff because it's heavily discounted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaah......the sensible rational approach to WIS-dom.......wax on wax off.....like this sensai?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

If I bought everything that is a bargain, I would be broke.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Aaaah......the sensible rational approach to WIS-dom.......wax on wax off.....like this sensai?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Valuewatchguy-san, don't forget to breathe. Very important. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-newbie (Apr 3, 2015)

royalpig180 said:


> I was about to grab one, too. Managed to control myself just long enough for the rest of you fine gentlemen to save my wallet.
> Now about that Bulova Moon Watch I've been eyeing...


Would someone please buy all of the slimlines that are 30 percent off? That one is tempting me.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

tell you what I got one this morning and if I am not into it, you can have it for the same price 
for what I paid for it, it is hard to beat.
I am going to Japan in two weeks so I may have to treat myself there as well.



mleok said:


> Would have been interested in the 43mm vintage Trident in stainless steel, this is what happens when you sleep in on the West Coast...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> Price is reduced to eliminate VAT when buying outside the EU. Add to cart. Select shipping country.


That's a great price. Congratulations. Tempting, but I already own a Trident!


----------



## mrl00fer (Jun 1, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> tell you what I got one this morning and if I am not into it, you can have it for the same price
> for what I paid for it, it is hard to beat.
> I am going to Japan in two weeks so I may have to treat myself there as well.


I'll be interested too if anyone changes their mind after receiving it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

MattFeeder said:


> So i'm on the fence as far as size for the CW Trident. I have a flat 7inch wrist, but i'm leaning 38mm? how do these wear?


I've got a smaller wrist than you (6.75). The smallest watch I have is 40mm and at the time my biggest watch was 41mm. I'm glad I went with the 43mm.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm happy you guys jumped on it and got all those Tridents. I couldn't resist myself and got a 43mm vintage as well. That's my second Trident in two weeks. I guess I will be allowed to keep only one. I hope you will like them, as far as I am concerned when I received my white Trident I was amazed at what you are getting for the price, a really, really, really, nice watch. The crown action, I know it's a detail, but is the smoothest I have ever seen... Cheers!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

phcollard said:


> I'm happy you guys jumped on it and got all those Tridents. I couldn't resist myself and got a 43mm vintage as well. That's my second Trident in two weeks. I guess I will be allowed to keep only one. I hope you will like them, as far as I am concerned when I received my white Trident I was amazed at what you are getting for the price, a really, really, really, nice watch. The crown action, I know it's a detail, but is the smoothest I have ever seen... Cheers!


Keep the white one, as they don't seem to make as many white dials.

Aww heck, keep both, at least for awhile.


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry for the noob question.
Is it just me having a problem opening this thread with pc? Whenever I open this thread with my pc web browser (google chrome) it lags (at least 2-3 minutes to to load each page.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds to me like you should be checking out the "Heads Up! I saw a Bargain here!" thread on the PCuSeek forum, lol!



jlee910 said:


> Sorry for the noob question.
> Is it just me having a problem opening this thread with pc? Whenever I open this thread with my pc web browser (google chrome) it lags (at least 2-3 minutes to to load each page.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

jlee910 said:


> Sorry for the noob question.
> Is it just me having a problem opening this thread with pc? Whenever I open this thread with my pc web browser (google chrome) it lags (at least 2-3 minutes to to load each page.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had a similar problem before, but can't say it's an issue for me at the moment.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

mrl00fer said:


> I'll be interested too if anyone changes their mind after receiving it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

jlee910 said:


> Sorry for the noob question.
> Is it just me having a problem opening this thread with pc? Whenever I open this thread with my pc web browser (google chrome) it lags (at least 2-3 minutes to to load each page.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


try changing the display to Linear, if you are in Hybrid it takes forever to load each page before you can view the last most relevant page. At least it worked for me, give it a try.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> He's talking about a Glycine F-104 he ordered a couple days ago, not a CW.
> 
> I also received shipping confirmation on F-104 and also hope it's white but will be happy as long as it's a F-104 at least...
> 
> This thread is the devil.


Gotcha - Thanks for the clarification. And my bad, this thread can run together at times!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stlwx21 (May 5, 2016)

I know this is the affordable section but wanted to share as I spend most of my time in this thread. 

Fiancé green lighted the omega speedy pro last week and I just received it today. Transaction was smooth. Watch arrived in immaculate shape. Very excited. 

This thread is pretty much my home on this forum and will keep looking for deals. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

A Christopher Ward deal that I don't believe had been posted yet......the 22mm brushed & polished, dedicated bracelet for the C60/C65 (43mm) with the updated (and absolutely awesome) ratcheting clasp is 50% off. You won't see the discount until you add it to your basket (shows as $75 is USD, YMMV via alternate currency conversions). I have this bracelet on my C60 and cannot recommend it enough. The ratcheting clasp is one of the best out there at any price point and easily worth price of admission on its own (even if it was sold without the bracelet). https://www.christopherward.com/22mm-polished-and-brushed-steel-bracelet


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Not posting pix, nor where you purchased it from, nor the price paid is of no value to anyone. Congratz just the same, though.



stlwx21 said:


> I know this is the affordable section but wanted to share as I spend most of my time in this thread.
> 
> Fiancé green lighted the omega speedy pro last week and I just received it today. Transaction was smooth. Watch arrived in immaculate shape. Very excited.
> 
> ...


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Alpina Extreme Sailing--one back in stock at Amazon from seller Lux Time at $426.22.

Not as cheap as they went but still a good price. Sorry can't post a pic right now but wanted to get the word out.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

dumberdrummer said:


> A Christopher Ward deal that I don't believe had been posted yet......the 22mm brushed & polished, dedicated bracelet for the C60/C65 (43mm) with the updated (and absolutely awesome) ratcheting clasp is 50% off. You won't see the discount until you add it to your basket (shows as $75 is USD, YMMV via alternate currency conversions). I have this bracelet on my C60 and cannot recommend it enough. The ratcheting clasp is one of the best out there at any price point and easily worth price of admission on its own (even if it was sold without the bracelet). https://www.christopherward.com/22mm-polished-and-brushed-steel-bracelet


Thanks so much for this. I have a C60 already and have lusted after a watch with a nice ratcheting clasp. Now I don't have to buy a new watch! (Well, at least not to satisfy _this _desire.)


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

bkscott said:


> Alpina Extreme Sailing--one back in stock at Amazon from seller Lux Time at $426.22.
> 
> Not as cheap as they went but still a good price. Sorry can't post a pic right now but wanted to get the word out.


Also available, among others, from LuxTime is this Avalanche Extreme for $457.


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

JacksonExports said:


> try changing the display to Linear, if you are in Hybrid it takes forever to load each page before you can view the last most relevant page. At least it worked for me, give it a try.


Thank you so much. I changed the display setting to linear and now it's working with no lags. Problem solved!


----------



## bkscott (May 20, 2010)

Also--some good deals on Eterna at World of Watches--including Pulsometer for $599, Vaughans for $999 and Monterey GMT for $299. Prices not including coupons and befrugal.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I know this "Heads Up!" thread is technically in the F71 forum but I spotted the elusive MKII Kingston on Topper's Pre-owned Select page. Perhaps a little over-priced at $2,799 right now but if you've been wanting one, they have one! I figured since these don't pop up very often, I'd give someone the "heads up!".

MK II Kingston @ Topper Fine Jewelers


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Hands down the most ridiculously overpriced piece in the history of horology, going back to the sundial.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Level.5x said:


> I know this "Heads Up!" thread is technically in the F71 forum but I spotted the elusive MKII Kingston on Topper's Pre-owned Select page. Perhaps a little over-priced at $2,799 right now but if you've been wanting one, they have one! I figured since these don't pop up very often, I'd give someone the "heads up!".
> 
> MK II Kingston @ Topper Fine Jewelers


Not familiar with that model, but Topper has a lot of other nice pre-owned watches at very fair prices. Definitely worth taking a look.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Hands down the most ridiculously overpriced piece in the history of horology, going back to the sundial.


What about the original 2+ year pre-payment price of $700?...(ducks for cover)

So...errr...did some of us score some sweet Swiss made Tridents at errr...three-hundred-some-odd-pop earlier today?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Hands down the most ridiculously overpriced piece in the history of horology, going back to the sundial.


Perhaps. It'll be interesting to see how fast they move this piece.


----------



## agraphe (Jun 5, 2016)

Anyone knows if you there is a chance to find sales like todays one on ChWard to brands like steinhart or stowa?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

agraphe said:


> Anyone knows if you there is a chance to find sales like todays one on ChWard to brands like steinhart or stowa?


I have no experience with Steinhart but I will say that Stowa does not discount as often or as many pieces as does Christopher Ward (a strategy which creates a market that includes a large segment that waits for the next sale, I suspect. I do not have any ChWard watches, either.)

Your best bet is to sign up for email of Stowa's general notifications. Then move quickly if there is a watch that you want, as it seems that he lists only a few pieces at a discount.


----------



## agraphe (Jun 5, 2016)

tommy_boy said:


> I have no experience with Steinhart but I will say that Stowa does not discount as often or as many pieces as does Christopher Ward (a strategy which creates a market that includes a large segment that waits for the next sale, I suspect. I do not have any ChWard watches, either.)
> 
> Your best bet is to sign up for email of Stowa's general notifications. Then move quickly if there is a watch that you want, as it seems that he lists only a few pieces at a discount.


Thanks Tommy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

agraphe said:


> Thanks Tommy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


+1 to what Tommy said on stowa. I'd also add that I've have never seen steinhart discount their models over the last few years.

The Christopher ward sales model is one of constant discounts and sales, you'd be crazy to buy their stuff at full price. Their frequent discounting and rebranding leaves alot to be desired IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

^^^ in regards to the steinhart watches gnomon is a dealer now and they offered some good deals around Black Friday, some models still have a slight discount. Not 50% though.

If someone picked up a stainless trident vintage would you mind posting a pic on a bond NATO? Curious if it will resemble the seamaster spectre. Similar crowns, bezels (not the insert), and matte black dials.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Here ya go...! I am sure the Omega is a great watch but I like the design of the Ward better.

Anyone who was lucky to get one of these in today's sale got a great deal. I paid full price earlier this year and it is still worth the money. One of my favorite watches. More pictures on many different straps here: https://goo.gl/photos/uE8wJswGwQCdJxc16


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Here ya go...! I am sure the Omega is a great watch but I like the design of the Ward better.
> 
> Anyone who was lucky to get one of these in today's sale got a great deal. I paid full price earlier this year and it is still worth the money. One of my favorite watches. More pictures on many different straps here: https://goo.gl/photos/uE8wJswGwQCdJxc16


That is the business!


----------



## 2Deuce2 (Mar 3, 2015)

md29 said:


> From those who bought the Alpina titled/Fortis pictured watch from LuxTime on Amazon, did you get the Alpina or the Fortis?
> 
> Thanks


Not yet


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Here ya go...! I am sure the Omega is a great watch but I like the design of the Ward better.
> 
> Anyone who was lucky to get one of these in today's sale got a great deal. I paid full price earlier this year and it is still worth the money. One of my favorite watches. More pictures on many different straps here: https://goo.gl/photos/uE8wJswGwQCdJxc16


Is that the 38mm?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Is that the 38mm?


No, it's the 43mm on a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Perdendosi said:


> Thanks so much for this. I have a C60 already and have lusted after a watch with a nice ratcheting clasp. Now I don't have to buy a new watch! (Well, at least not to satisfy _this _desire.)


Yes! Thank you! I just picked one up for my C60. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Gnomon's prices on Steinhart are like 30% across the board higher than Steinhart's website directly. They throw in some nice stuff like free straps and Steinhart makes a couple of models exclusively for them but if you're just looking for one of Steinhart's mainstay watches just buy direct.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Here ya go...! I am sure the Omega is a great watch but I like the design of the Ward better.
> 
> Anyone who was lucky to get one of these in today's sale got a great deal. I paid full price earlier this year and it is still worth the money. One of my favorite watches. More pictures on many different straps here: https://goo.gl/photos/


you Sir, are the man! Awesome pictures, thanks!


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> Gnomon's prices on Steinhart are like 30% across the board higher than Steinhart's website directly. They throw in some nice stuff like free straps and Steinhart makes a couple of models exclusively for them but if you're just looking for one of Steinhart's mainstay watches just buy direct.


you are right, the holiday sale must have ended on Christmas. The ocean 1's were $347, now they are $499. I considered buying one when they were on sale but didn't. I cross referenced with steinhart direct and they were cheaper about a week ago. My bad. The GMT versions were around $470 and the titanium was $570 I think. Steinhart also had dropped a lot of the ocean 1 models on their website as they are coming out with a new model and I couldn't figure out if the ocean 1 was being discontinued which is why I almost bought one.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Haven't been in this thread in a few days, so not sure if this has been posted yet or not, but the Eterna Monterey GMT is on WOW for $299USD again. Last time it was this price, I believe it was a pricing error as it showed $299 on the search results, but when the product page was opened, it showed $499. IIRC it was intended to be the price for the regular Monterey, not the GMT. Take it as you will.

Men's Monterey Automatic GMT Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches

Edit: Found previous mention a few hours ago, so the price hasn't changed in the past 4 hours.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Mechanicalworld said:


> you Sir, are the man! Awesome pictures, thanks!


No problem, least I could do for you as you pointed me to that Alpina deal on Amazon a little while ago. :-!

Speaking about that Extreme Sailing.. as someone mentioned, there is one available from Lux Time on Amazon again. Surprised that it hasn't been snagged by someone yet. You probably won't get the special box with the sailboat but $426 is a great deal.

https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Al-525Lb4v6-Adventure-Extreme-Sailing/dp/B00K5GTH0S/

Mine... b-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> No, it's the 43mm on a 7.5" wrist.


Damn, that looks well proportioned on your wrist. Now I'm not so sure how the 38mm will look on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

cairoanan said:


> Damn, that looks well proportioned on your wrist. Now I'm not so sure how the 38mm will look on my 7.25" wrist.


The 38mm would definitely be too small for me. These pictures are taken with a 30mm lens and how they actually look on my wrist. The Orient is 41.5mm case / 40.5 bezel. 38mm may be ok but I have read many find it too small on larger wrists. As it is the same height (13.5mm) as the 43mm, the 38mm may look small and tall. However, it is lighter so may be a bit more comfortable to wear.

The C60 in 40-41mm would be perfect. The 43mm is slightly too big and the 38mm too small.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> The 38mm would definitely be too small for me. These pictures are taken with a 30mm lens and how they actually look on my wrist. The Orient is 41.5mm case / 40.5 bezel. 38mm may be ok but I have read many find it too small on larger wrists. As it is the same height (13.5mm) as the 43mm, the 38mm may look small and tall.


Thanks nord, really appreciate the pics and comparos. I'll wait and see what it looks like but I'm preparing myself not to fall in love with it. I have the white dial/red bezel in 43mm and it wears large but not too large. I was optimistically hoping that the smaller size would wear larger.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

stress8all said:


> Haven't been in this thread in a few days, so not sure if this has been posted yet or not, but the Eterna Monterey GMT is on WOW for $299USD again. Last time it was this price, I believe it was a pricing error as it showed $299 on the search results, but when the product page was opened, it showed $499. IIRC it was intended to be the price for the regular Monterey, not the GMT. Take it as you will.
> 
> Men's Monterey Automatic GMT Stainless Steel Black Dial | World of Watches
> 
> Edit: Found previous mention a few hours ago, so the price hasn't changed in the past 4 hours.


Poster in 2007 selling his used reported it had a ETA 2836. Only mention because the assumption it has a 2893 may not be.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

I just looked at the Creation Watch Sale event...

...so you won't have to.

There's nothing interesting there, at least if you have small wrists and a collection anything like mine.

Those with larger wrists might find a few heavily discounted Seiko or Citizen solars, but if you're into smaller case sizes, automatics, and WR over 100, there's not a whole lot there, and you spend an extra five or ten minutes with your wife or dog or buddy or car or repainting your lawn furniture or whatever. And I hope you do, so I won't feel like I wasted 10 minutes for nothing...


----------



## agraphe (Jun 5, 2016)

Wristwatching said:


> Gnomon's prices on Steinhart are like 30% across the board higher than Steinhart's website directly. They throw in some nice stuff like free straps and Steinhart makes a couple of models exclusively for them but if you're just looking for one of Steinhart's mainstay watches just buy direct.


I've just checked and no sales anymore... I'll keep an eye on Gnomon's
Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes! 

So happy to finally (hopefully) pick up that reasonably sized Monterey GMT. That watch was eating away at me since I got the Airforce. I hope it goes through.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

agraphe said:


> I've just checked and no sales anymore... I'll keep an eye on Gnomon's
> Thanks!


One advantage to Gnomon is that the inbound US Customs duty will be paid by Gnomon and the watch will arrive faster via EMS than it will via FedEx from Europe, as FedEx will hit the buyer up for a broker fee in addition to the duty Customs gets.

My shortest delivery record time via EMS from Asia is 40 hours door to door to the boonies of New England USA.


----------



## Tokeiski (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a good one but need to move fast as only 3 in stock. WOW Bulova Accu-Swiss ACCUSWISS-63C115 $499 - WATCHWED 20% = $399 - 10.3% cashback = $360!!! Seems like a monster deal to me for an automatic chrono with day/date


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

stress8all said:


> Haven't been in this thread in a few days, so not sure if this has been posted yet or not, but the Eterna Monterey GMT is on WOW for $299USD again. Last time it was this price, I believe it was a pricing error as it showed $299 on the search results, but when the product page was opened, it showed $499. IIRC it was intended to be the price for the regular Monterey, not the GMT. Take it as you will.
> 
> [URL="http://www.worldofwatches.com/161227[/URL]


You can save another $20 with the promotion code *HOLIDAY20* when checking out.

Not sure how crazy I am about the looks of the watch but definitely a nicely made watch with decent movement that is a bargain at $280. Setting aside the aesthetics, a major negative (at least for me) is the bracelet. It is an integrated design so easy way to swap bracelet on this that I can see. Also, it uses a butterfly clasp but no half link provided, meaning that getting a perfect fit is hit or miss. Seems like an odd omission on a luxury watch.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Has anyone received a shipping notice from Christopher Ward yet?


----------



## Fatherof2MasterofNone (Jun 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notice from Christopher Ward yet?


With these kind of sales from CW, they'll get backed up and it may take a week for your watch to ship. And up to 2 weeks to receive it in the US with the regular shipping by mail. You'll receive no updates until it ships.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Has anyone received a shipping notice from Christopher Ward yet?


I haven't. I've never purchased from ChrWard, so I have no idea when I should expect to hear anything. I'll report back when I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

Tokeiski said:


> Here's a good one but need to move fast as only 3 in stock. WOW Bulova Accu-Swiss ACCUSWISS-63C115 $499 - WATCHWED 20% = $399 - 10.3% cashback = $360!!! Seems like a monster deal to me for an automatic chrono with day/date


Link?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

royalpig180 said:


> Link?


Here ya go.


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> Here ya go.


Thanks!


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Thanks!


Check it's caseback - it has "Bulova only" screws. That might give some problems in the future - my friend who has Accu-Swiss for a about a year still can't open it and find screwdriver for it - he also have strap fixed with this screws.


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

royalpig180 said:


> Link?


ebay seller officalwatchdeals has this $349 regularly

Bulova Accutron Men&apos;s 63C115 Accu Swiss Murren Chronograph Black Leather Watch | eBay










I picked up one on bracelet for about same net price during a recent ebay bucks promo, wearing on NATO for now . . .


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Can anyone let me know what was the coupon code (take $100 off for min $400 orders) for The Watchery ?
Thks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

There was TWFLASH100 for The Watchery but that doesn't seem to work anymore.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> There was TWFLASH100 for The Watchery but that doesn't seem to work anymore.


Thks Frank. Shoot thought can use it for the glycine D12...hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

WELCOMETOWOW on WoW will give you 10% off so that's $49 + 10% Befrugal is another $44.

Looks like a nice watch for around $400.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> One advantage to Gnomon is that the inbound US Customs duty will be paid by Gnomon and the watch will arrive faster via EMS than it will via FedEx from Europe, as FedEx will hit the buyer up for a broker fee in addition to the duty Customs gets.
> 
> My shortest delivery record time via EMS from Asia is 40 hours door to door to the boonies of New England USA.


I didn't realize you would have to pay duties on a steinhart coming to the USA. I thought the free trade agreement kept us from paying import fees on a lot of stuff. I haven't had to pay any fees importing into the USA in the past, good to know.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I didn't realize you would have to pay duties on a steinhart coming to the USA. I thought the free trade agreement kept us from paying import fees on a lot of stuff. I haven't had to pay any fees importing into the USA in the past, good to know.


You don't as long as said item is below $800. Obama signed that bill earlier this year.


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

nordwulf said:


> WELCOMETOWOW on WoW will give you 10% off so that's $49 + 10% Befrugal is another $44.
> 
> Looks like a nice watch for around $400.


I don't have the double 12 but I do have the base 22 and have completely blown away by the quality. I liked the base 22 so much I was going to buy this one until I found out it was 40mm. The Airman seem to be pretty thin which is an added bonus for those that care about such things.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-7-automatic-watch

Not sure if gooroo has better prices.










Seven choices differing in dial and strap/bracelet.


----------



## affucueagain (Dec 26, 2015)

sobertram said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-7-automatic-watch
> 
> Not sure if gooroo has better prices.
> 
> ...


Gooroos listed price is well above this. However they did just price match with me for the same watch

Plus a little below 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

Deaumar is having a going out of business sale on their Ensign models. White is gone but all the rest of the colors are in stock. NH36 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, solid endlink bracelet and a rubber strap. With the weak British pound it comes out to about $170 shipped to the US. This is a pretty sweet deal for what you get. Nice isofrane style straps cheap too...


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Order placed for a blue one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> Deaumar is having a going out of business sale on their Ensign models. White is gone but all the rest of the colors are in stock. NH36 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, solid endlink bracelet and a rubber strap. With the weak British pound it comes out to about $170 shipped to the US. This is a pretty sweet deal for what you get. Nice isofrane style straps cheap too...
> 
> View attachment 10330530


Dang! White dial is already kaput! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ya know that feeling you get when you open a watch box and it's instant love? That's the feeling I got today when I got the Oris I ordered from TheWatchery. It's new (not a display) and is the perfect size for me, has a gorgeous sapphire crystal that is so clear and a simple yet unique dial with the day/date placement. This is gonna be what turns into the best $250 (after Befrugal and discount codes etc) that I have ever spent on a watch. Even the bracelet is nice although I changed it to leather already as I'm not really a bracelet guy. I'm happy &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Double post sorry


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

mikksteel said:


> Deaumar is having a going out of business sale on their Ensign models. White is gone but all the rest of the colors are in stock. NH36 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, solid endlink bracelet and a rubber strap. With the weak British pound it comes out to about $170 shipped to the US. This is a pretty sweet deal for what you get. Nice isofrane style straps cheap too...
> 
> View attachment 10330530


Darn it, I should unsubscribe and just pick up next year's thread. The ISO straps hopefully are nice cause the price certainly is! Grabbed the blue dial version, too much watch to pass up at this price and theoretically it's moddable if I ever want to change it up.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

On amazon right now SKX009KC $145~ which is a really good price for this watch.. If anyone out there still needs a SKX this may be for you.

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-Black-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=J1XEWZPZM6VP610W3NW9

my SKX009 on nato








this is a watch I do not see ever being without .. I absolutely love the SKX009.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

This is technically a BF purchase but it's gotten a face lift since it arrived. It started it's life as trusty SKX007 and after some surgery it has morphed into this.

[URL="http://


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

double


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Darn it, I should unsubscribe and just pick up next year's thread. The ISO straps hopefully are nice cause the price certainly is! Grabbed the blue dial version, too much watch to pass up at this price and theoretically it's moddable if I ever want to change it up.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Wait... there's a 2017 deals thread already?


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

mikksteel said:


> Deaumar is having a going out of business sale on their Ensign models. White is gone but all the rest of the colors are in stock. NH36 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, solid endlink bracelet and a rubber strap. With the weak British pound it comes out to about $170 shipped to the US. This is a pretty sweet deal for what you get. Nice isofrane style straps cheap too...
> 
> View attachment 10330530


Thank you. Bought the blue one and some iso straps


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> Deaumar is having a going out of business sale on their Ensign models. White is gone but all the rest of the colors are in stock. NH36 movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, solid endlink bracelet and a rubber strap. With the weak British pound it comes out to about $170 shipped to the US. This is a pretty sweet deal for what you get. Nice isofrane style straps cheap too...
> 
> View attachment 10330530


All of the watches are now gone.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

jlee910 said:


> Thank you. Bought the blue one and some iso straps


I see why they're going out of business. Check out the shipping to Australia.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Techme said:


> I see why they're going out of business. Check out the shipping to Australia.
> View attachment 10331962


Thats a pretty crap thing to say dude. Tony already explained shipping fees etc. They use DHL only and 2 day ship so it's costly. Shipping nothing to do with why they have decided to cease operations right now. Still it's tacky to stomp on em when they are down


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> ... The ISO straps hopefully are nice cause the price certainly is! ...


They look exactly like the deep blue hydro 55, which are pure junk.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

taike said:


> They look exactly like the deep blue hydro 55, which are pure junk.


They also look like Borealis, and those are great. I took a gamble with the watch coming all ready....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

taike said:


> They look exactly like the deep blue hydro 55, which are pure junk.





TonyMaroney said:


> Put it this way, they're as good as the other clones that cost $25+. They're very flexible and comfy.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I asked about the quality of ISO strap in the other thread and heard back from Tony (the owner of Deaumar)


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> They also look like Borealis, and those are great. I took a gamble with the watch coming all ready....
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Agree Borealis are great, but the Deaumar don't look the same.


----------



## affucueagain (Dec 26, 2015)

If anyone is into weightlifting or scrapping stainless steel there is a good price for a Seiko on Amazon currently. By that logic you get the watch for less than $100 if you factor in the weight 

But seriously though, just thought you would enjoy the laugh



















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

My apologies revised.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Cary5500 said:


> I'm willing to bet you never even owned one..I'm also willing to bet Tony knows more about watches than you. Anyone that can read specs knows that the watch is worth 3x what it was on sale for. Lastly this is a bargain thread not a thread to run your Uneducated mouth in. Case closed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure talkie referring to the straps sir


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> I'm willing to bet you never even owned one..I'm also willing to bet Tony knows more about watches than you. Anyone that can read specs knows that the watch is worth 3x what it was on sale for. Lastly this is a bargain thread not a thread to run your Uneducated mouth in. Case closed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


??? Chill dude, they're talking about straps.


----------



## Wristwatching (Mar 24, 2016)

Also who cares if $5 straps are any good? They are $5


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

City74 said:


> Thats a pretty crap thing to say dude. Tony already explained shipping fees etc. They use DHL only and 2 day ship so it's costly. Shipping nothing to do with why they have decided to cease operations right now. Still it's tacky to stomp on em when they are down


Apologies for sounding crass, that was not my intention. I don't the know the reasons for their cease of trade, but I'm hardly "stomping" on them. GBP 50.98 is extreme by anyone's standards for a watch strap that is small and light-weight.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

taike said:


> Agree Borealis are great, but the Deaumar don't look the same.


Have to agree here! They look very cheap compared to my Borealis.. But again.. They are very cheap ;-)

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just got my SUN019 in the mail.

Here it is on my 6.75" wrist. Not sure I like it on the bracelet, but it might be a different story on a rubber strap.










HOLY LUME BATMAN!


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

atarione said:


> On amazon right now SKX009KC $145~ which is a really good price for this watch.. If anyone out there still needs a SKX this may be for you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-Black-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=J1XEWZPZM6VP610W3NW9
> 
> ...


Thanks! I finally succumbed to the SKX. At this price I couldn't resist any longer. I haven't heard very nice things about the stock strap so I ordered a Beauty7 solid link bracelet to go with it. Price was right, that's for sure. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## uyebsk (Oct 26, 2015)

atarione said:


> On amazon right now SKX009KC $145~ which is a really good price for this watch.. If anyone out there still needs a SKX this may be for you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-Black-..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=J1XEWZPZM6VP610W3NW9
> 
> ...


I'm in the market for a pepsi diver so cheers for the link!
Can anyone comment the higher price of the J version is justified? 
TGV did a pretty through comparison here and he concluded the J version has a better case finish and accuracy, just want to know if anyone can confirm.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

uyebsk said:


> I'm in the market for a pepsi diver so cheers for the link!
> Can anyone comment the higher price of the J version is justified?
> TGV did a pretty through comparison here and he concluded the J version has a better case finish and accuracy, just want to know if anyone can confirm.


The differences are just down to batches and luck of the draw. I've had crap J's and perfect K's and vice versa. Some are printed up for domestic sales J's and others are printed for worldwide sales K's. When the difference was $5-10 like it was 12 months ago then great, go with J's everytime but in this madness pricing and rumours of being discontinued it's really not worth the premium to say 21 jewels and 'made in japan' on the dial (which I don't believe anyway)


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

mikksteel said:


> Thanks! I finally succumbed to the SKX. At this price I couldn't resist any longer. I haven't heard very nice things about the stock strap so I ordered a Beauty7 solid link bracelet to go with it. Price was right, that's for sure. Anyone know anything about it?
> View attachment 10332914


This same bracelet has been sold through lots of retail channels. I bought one and it was a mixed bag. The end links were just a hair over a typical 22mm. They might be a tight fit for some watches. Mine was also scratched up presumably from the factory, not during transit as it was packed fine. The seller agreed to reduce the price and I agreed not to send it back mostly because that was the path of least resistance. I haven't ever gotten around to re-brushing the links with the scratch.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

uyebsk said:


> I'm in the market for a pepsi diver so cheers for the link!
> Can anyone comment the higher price of the J version is justified?
> TGV did a pretty through comparison here and he concluded the J version has a better case finish and accuracy, just want to know if anyone can confirm.


There are a lot of threads on this in the Seiko sub-forum but I think the conclusion is there really is no difference other than the model number and the small printing difference on the dial at the very bottom. I had both a J and K version of the SNZH57 and they were identical. The J one actually had a wobbly crown while the K version was tight.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

OvrSteer said:


> This same bracelet has been sold through lots of retail channels. I bought one and it was a mixed bag. The end links were just a hair over a typical 22mm. They might be a tight fit for some watches. Mine was also scratched up presumably from the factory, not during transit as it was packed fine. The seller agreed to reduce the price and I agreed not to send it back mostly because that was the path of least resistance. I haven't ever gotten around to re-brushing the links with the scratch.


Thanks! I intend to use the watch as a sort of beater/beach/snorkeling watch so I'm not really overly concerned with perfection of the finish, more with the construction and comfort I suppose.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Pretty sure this is a good deal on another Alpina from Lux Time via Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C...36_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=alpina+heritage


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

sheepfishdog said:


> Pretty sure this is a good deal on another Alpina from Lux Time via Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C...36_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=alpina+heritage


Good deal if you can manage wearing a dinner plate on your wrist!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

NYAndrew said:


> Good deal if you can manage wearing a dinner plate on your wrist!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


This is true... I hadn't noticed the size of that thing!

Still, for the larger among us


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

OvrSteer said:


> mikksteel said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I finally succumbed to the SKX. At this price I couldn't resist any longer. I haven't heard very nice things about the stock strap so I ordered a Beauty7 solid link bracelet to go with it. Price was right, that's for sure. Anyone know anything about it?
> ...


 decent quality for the price. Got one I rotate and had to file down the end links as it was a little snug. Will Post pics when I get home.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

mikksteel said:


> Thanks! I finally succumbed to the SKX. At this price I couldn't resist any longer. I haven't heard very nice things about the stock strap so I ordered a Beauty7 solid link bracelet to go with it. Price was right, that's for sure. Anyone know anything about it?
> View attachment 10332914


I work with 304SS in my line of work. It is used for military aerospace applications because of its properties including being relatively bulletproof.  $14? Can't go wrong there from a materials standpoint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

City74 said:


> Ya know that feeling you get when you open a watch box and it's instant love? That's the feeling I got today when I got the Oris I ordered from TheWatchery. It's new (not a display) and is the perfect size for me, has a gorgeous sapphire crystal that is so clear and a simple yet unique dial with the day/date placement. This is gonna be what turns into the best $250 (after Befrugal and discount codes etc) that I have ever spent on a watch. Even the bracelet is nice although I changed it to leather already as I'm not really a bracelet guy. I'm happy 😁


I like it! I can't wait for mine! I'm curious how i'll like the bracelet.


----------



## cgrey2 (Mar 24, 2016)

eBay has $15 off a $75 or greater purchase until 9:00 pm Pacific time with coupon code CDECFLASHSAVE


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

My M30 arrived today! So happy with it! A real step up for my dainty collection. My hat of to you folk who sniff out these deals and share them with the rest of us. Here's to you, you mavericks of the markdown!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

NOT A DEAL

It's a sad day when you score a deal and then have to send it back.

Dial misprinting and alignment issues continue to plague Seiko. Looks like I'm sending the SUN019 back


----------



## TheNeuB (Sep 24, 2016)

I have not seen it posted here yet but if anyone is looking at something on ebay that they want there is a $15 off $75 or more promo code running till 12AM EST tonight. Code is CDECFLASHSAVE you just put it in on the checkout page and it will knock it off the top.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

KevReb said:


> My M30 arrived today! So happy with it! A real step up for my dainty collection. My hat of to you folk who sniff out these deals and share them with the rest of us. Here's to you, you mavericks of the markdown!


Nice! I posted that deal and mine arrived today too but the bezel doesn't align correctly so it's going back. No option for an exchange since it was a lightning deal. Oh well, more loot to bang out next time. I haven't bought a watch in almost a week now!


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

boze said:


> Nice! I posted that deal and mine arrived today too but the bezel doesn't align correctly so it's going back. No option for an exchange since it was a lightning deal. Oh well, more loot to bang out next time. I haven't bought a watch in almost a week now!


I'd at least contact momentum about it first..they have amazing customer service.

They also have a sale going on their website. Not the crazy prices that showed up on Amazon about 9 months ago but excellent value, nonetheless. I have 3 and the wife has two.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Longines Hydroconquest Quartz £420 for any UK buyers out there

http://www.ernestjones.co.uk/webstore/d/3448150/longines+men's+stainless+steel+round+bracelet+watch/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

Sorry to hear that about yours... Mine isn't dead on either, looks about .020" off center but I can live with it for the price. Kinda surprised given their reputation (at least from what I've read). Happy hunting!


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

why dint rolex ever has deals :<


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

cgrey2 said:


> eBay has $15 off a $75 or greater purchase until 9:00 pm Pacific time with coupon code CDECFLASHSAVE


Yep: Seiko Solar for $65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jibba1229 said:


> why dint rolex ever has deals :<


Even if they did you likely wouldn't be seeing it here in F71 affordable threads.

Just convince yourself they start at $100k and are 90% off...works for some other brands. ;-)


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

Clearance Sale watches

new code from ashford with 20% off, HELLO17

only apply to new year clearance page
not as good as holiday deal with EBSAVE20
but i found some interesting differences.

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756755 Men's Watch , watches
white sunburst dial hami pan europ
previous 599, now 736.25 with hello17 code, down to 589, left 43pcs









Hamilton Khaki Navy H78716983 Men's Watch , watches
khaki navi sub orange chrono as well, 736.25, left 37pcs









Hamilton H77746333 , watches
this one quite interesting, with valjoux 7750, but it block the view around 10-12 O'clock.
611.25-hello17=489, left 27pcs









don't forget befrugal 6.3% cash rebates.

and the interesting part is, the discount show in the "YOUR PRICE" box, not as previous ebsave20 code, above the estimated total lines.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

uyebsk said:


> I'm in the market for a pepsi diver so cheers for the link!
> Can anyone comment the higher price of the J version is justified?
> TGV did a pretty through comparison here and he concluded the J version has a better case finish and accuracy, just want to know if anyone can confirm.


yeah.. I think any difference is just batch differences and luck.. my K model is perfect as is my SRP637... both my SKXA35 and SRP777 have slight alignment issues... meh..

To the very best of my knowlege all the SKX's if they say made in Japan or otherwise are actually being made in Malaysia / China anyways.. the J models don't have kanji date wheels and aren't intended for sale in Japan really they are actually for the middle east and other countries that have "made in" laws that require / allow listing the corporate headquarters location..

blah blah blah... almost certainly the same robots building these regardless of K or J designations... it would not be remotely economically viable to build a $200~ automatic diver in Japan at this point.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It looks like some of those Ashford "deals," minus the 20%, equal the prices they were selling for on-sale earlier this holiday season.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

That Hamilton Frogman not only has an obstructed view but that baby is thick. Maybe I should consider it for an on-wrist reminder to eat less?


----------



## benasaki (Nov 15, 2006)

cgrey2 said:


> eBay has $15 off a $75 or greater purchase until 9:00 pm Pacific time with coupon code CDECFLASHSAVE


Thank You!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Level.5x said:


> I know this "Heads Up!" thread is technically in the F71 forum but I spotted the elusive MKII Kingston on Topper's Pre-owned Select page. Perhaps a little over-priced at $2,799 right now but if you've been wanting one, they have one! I figured since these don't pop up very often, I'd give someone the "heads up!".
> 
> MK II Kingston @ Topper Fine Jewelers
> 
> View attachment 10324026


That's just silly.  2.8k!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's just silly.  2.8k!!


My Tudor Black Bay cost that much new.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mleok said:


> My Tudor Black Bay cost that much new.


I know. Exactly the watch j was thinking off. 
And one can get an Oris 65 42 for 1200 not even half the price of that Chinese MKii

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Jean Richard at TOM. Tonneaus, including chronos. https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales...mount-chronograph-automatic-65118-11-s88-aaed

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

mleok said:


> My Tudor Black Bay cost that much new.


My Tudor Black Bay AND my last Alpina Alpiner cost less than that... total.


----------



## agraphe (Jun 5, 2016)

KevReb said:


> My M30 arrived today! So happy with it! A real step up for my dainty collection. My hat of to you folk who sniff out these deals and share them with the rest of us. Here's to you, you mavericks of the markdown!


If it's not a secret how much you payed for this watch? Looks very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

agraphe said:


> If it's not a secret how much you payed for this watch? Looks very good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Momentum M30 was $188 amazon lightning deal


----------



## agraphe (Jun 5, 2016)

taike said:


> Momentum M30 was $188 amazon lightning deal


I have to keep that on my list.
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Lux Time has Alpina aviation classic for 354 only on Amazon. Can't post link, if interested just search alpina watch. 

JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just got shipping confirmation from Christopher Ward for my Trident order.

Thanks to @phcollard for the tip!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just got shipping confirmation from Christopher Ward for my Trident order.
> 
> Thanks to @phcollard for the tip!


I haven't got mine yet. Grr


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> That Hamilton Frogman not only has an obstructed view but that baby is thick. Maybe I should consider it for an on-wrist reminder to eat less?
> 
> View attachment 10335010


I saw a guy with one at the pub the other day and it didn't look that huge. Compared to the garbage I normally see on wrists, it was quite interesting. He had it on some type of Velcro bund looking thing.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

City74 said:


> I haven't got mine yet. Grr


Neither have I. It should be coming soon!


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

just got tracking from CW, shipped by - *Royal Mail Recorded and Special*


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

VCheng said:


> Lux Time has Alpina aviation classic for 354 only on Amazon. Can't post link, if interested just search alpina watch.
> 
> JR, Limes, Fortis, VSA, Seiko, Citizen, Casio


Nice deal










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

JacksonExports said:


> Nice deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black watch? The strap is black.

They shipped me a watch other than represented in an Amazon listing.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

City74 said:


> I haven't got mine yet. Grr


Me either.. Totally worth the wait, if it works out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Amazon UK has a bulova sale for the day

The UHF military watch is £80

Many more too

https://www.amazon.co.uk/b/ref=lp_1...&ie=UTF8&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&node=11102681031


----------



## right_hook (Dec 16, 2015)

*Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135
$299
*Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76665135 Men's Watch , watches







*Seiko Prospex SRP583
$226*
Seiko Prospex SRP583 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Aragon.com just sent me an email saying they're going into another sale, live at the moment on mostly dive watches. A lot are too big for most at 50mm and the discounts don't seem quite as large as before, but there are a few deals there on 'normal' sized watches as well. 

Evine's got a couple on their site too, but while I've never had issue with Evine, some did recently. That said, Aragon and Evine are good on returns.

There's a couple nice watches with cool looking, not too light colered, mother of pearl dials faces. Some have automatic movements, including ETA and Seiko clone 4R36's.

I think they could've handled the dial hands with the tritium tube's design a bit better--they look a little like Exacto blades, but heck, I paid $128, plus $12 shipping a few days back with no tax for a 200m rated diver with Tritium tubes on a steel bracelet. So I'm still a happy camper. Some cool colors/finishes available too and online reviews look good. They were formerly Android watch.

Aragonwatch.com


----------



## Almaviva (Apr 6, 2015)

Jumped on this one a few days ago. Should arrive soon. 278$USD Free shipping Canada/US. They also offered a coupon this morning for 20% extra off clearance, code: HELLO17 . I am not sure if it works on all deals or just specific "clearance" deals.

Certina DS Podium C001-407-16-087-00 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Jumped on this one a few days ago. Should arrive soon. 278$USD Free shipping Canada/US. They also offered a coupon this morning for 20% extra off clearance, code: HELLO17 . I am not sure if it works on all deals or just specific "clearance" deals.


I already tried it on one of Ashford's "sale" items. No dice. YMMV, as always.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got notice my CW trident shipped😃

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## colgex (Dec 12, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


> I already tried it on one of Ashford's "sale" items. No dice. YMMV, as always.


It is only for the clearance section.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Curious about those who received shipping notices, what time did you place your order?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Curious about those who received shipping notices, what time did you place your order?


My C. Ward order confirmation email from Tuesday says 7:45 a.m.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

JacksonExports said:


> Just got notice my CW trident shipped
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I'm refreshing my email about 3 times a minute here. Still nothing 



mplsabdullah said:


> Curious about those who received shipping notices, what time did you place your order?


I'm not sure. I got in on the sale pretty early I think. Around 8AM EST. Still waiting for confirmation.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> Curious about those who received shipping notices, what time did you place your order?


9:45am est

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> Curious about those who received shipping notices, what time did you place your order?


Mine is time stamped 6:25am EST and I haven't gotten shipping notice


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I'm refreshing my email about 3 times a minute here. Still nothing
> 
> I'm not sure. I got in on the sale pretty early I think. Around 8AM EST. Still waiting for confirmation.


You'll be fine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

May be buying a Mido from Joma year end sale. 
Anyone has any coupon code that works ? Don't see good cash back for Joma



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Really nice price on Revue Thommen Airspeed automatics at Gemnation. Black or white dial, $295. Be Frugal takes it to $276.41.

It's called 'XLarge,' but the case diameter is only 40.5 mm. ETA 2824 movements and sapphire crystals front and back. Selling for over $500 or more everywhere else.

Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge Men's Watch Model: 16052.(I'M A SCAMMER)

Revue Thommen Airspeed XLarge Men's Watch Model: 16052.2532

View attachment 10339442


View attachment 10339450


EDIT: As I look at it, their whole R-T lineup is well-priced right now. Good deals to be had on the chronos and divers as well.

Watches at Gemnation.com


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

JacksonExports said:


> Nice deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't find that one. Did it really go that fast? My quest for a good deal on a Alpina is going into it's second year with no luck.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

bullet3z said:


> Can't find that one. Did it really go that fast? My quest for a good deal on a Alpina is going into it's second year with no luck.


Sure did. Gone at that price anyway

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. Mine was ordered at about 8 am est. Between really liking the watch and being spoiled by Amazon, etc. I am also anxiously checking for an email and checking the order status page, lol. Trying to find out when I can put the 10 I ordered on my Ebay store.......LOL. Please don't hurt me all, I AM ONLY JOKING. But seriously, if that guy with the store ends up with 10 for sale and my one gets canceled I will be a little peeved, lol. 

Thanks OP for sharing the deal and all others for always sharing all the time as well. :-!


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

For what it's worth, it showed 4 available at 02:30 PST. I'm waiting on my Glycine F-104 from TW or I might have ordered one.



mplsabdullah said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Mine was ordered at about 8 am est. Between really liking the watch and being spoiled by Amazon, etc. I am also anxiously checking for an email and checking the order status page, lol. Trying to find out when I can put the 10 I ordered on my Ebay store.......LOL. Please don't hurt me all, I AM ONLY JOKING. But seriously, if that guy with the store ends up with 10 for sale and my one gets canceled I will be a little peeved, lol.
> 
> Thanks OP for sharing the deal and all others for always sharing all the time as well. :-!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like the posts about that ebay seller got deleted from this thread? It would be nice to know the reason for that instead of making them disappear without a trace. Don't like that at all.. :think:


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

nordwulf said:


> Looks like the posts about that ebay seller got deleted from this thread? It would be nice to know the reason for that instead of making them disappear.. :think:


It could be because there was no actual bargain associated with them. It's just a reseller who buys real deals posted in this thread and then resells them on Ebay for close to retail.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Really nice price on Revue Thommen Airspeed automatics at Gemnation. Black or white dial, $295. Be Frugal takes it to $276.41.
> 
> It's called 'XLarge,' but the case diameter is only 40.5 mm. ETA 2824 movements and sapphire crystals front and back. Selling for over $500 or more everywhere else.
> 
> ...


Nice Find! I really like this reasonably sized Valjoux 7750 chrono for $585 after befrugal. Must resist urge!!

View attachment 10339714


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I got an auto reply from Wera at CW:
"Thank you for your email, we will endeavor to respond to your email as quickly as we can.

Please note that our offices are now closed for the holidays. Our office will be open from the 28th - 30th of December, with reduced staff levels. The office will also be closed from the 31st of December until the 3rd of January.

Best wishes for Christmas and the New Year from all of us here at Christopher Ward."

So it may take a while to ship if they're operating with reduced staff.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

cairoanan said:


> I got an auto reply from Wera at CW:
> "Thank you for your email, we will endeavor to respond to your email as quickly as we can.
> 
> Please note that our offices are now closed for the holidays. Our office will be open from the 28th - 30th of December, with reduced staff levels. The office will also be closed from the 31st of December until the 3rd of January.
> ...


Got this yesterday from Wera @ CW...

Hi John

Order volumes are enormous.

We obviously closed the office at 5pm on the 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] for Christmas&#8230; orders flowing in steadily over the holidays, and then a deluge of orders when we went live with the preview of the sale.

We always process all orders in date order to be fair to all our customers&#8230; we print and pack all day long to what we expect to be able to process in the day&#8230;right now, your orders have not printed off yet&#8230; I hope we get them out by the end of this week, but to be honest orders from the 27[SUP]th[/SUP] alone is approximately 4-5 days work with a complete team in house&#8230;

You'll receive a despatch confirmation with tracking information as soon as we scan the barcode on the shipping label.

Kind regards

wera


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I would check back on Lux Time's Amazon storefront in about a week or so. I received this Alpina yesterday instead of the Fortis Marine Master that was originally pictured & described, so it will be going back to them as soon as I receive the return shipping label from Lux Time. It's a nice enough of a watch, but just not what I was looking for. I told them I may have considered keeping it if they were willing to make a price concession (especially since they dropped the price online by another $30+ after they corrected their listing), but they seem more interested in having me return it. So be it.



bullet3z said:


> Can't find that one. Did it really go that fast? My quest for a good deal on a Alpina is going into it's second year with no luck.





JacksonExports said:


> Sure did. Gone at that price anyway
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

I just got my CW order ship notice this morning. Ordered when everyone else did.


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Really nice price on Revue Thommen Airspeed automatics at Gemnation. Black or white dial, $295. Be Frugal takes it to $276.41.
> 
> It's called 'XLarge,' but the case diameter is only 40.5 mm. ETA 2824 movements and sapphire crystals front and back. Selling for over $500 or more everywhere else.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother! Had my eye on this one for awhile for a Tudor Black Bay fix (already have the perfect worn brown strap waiting):

Revue Thommen Diver XL Men's Watch Model: 17571.2136









$400 shipped for this with these specs is a steal.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Great price on a "store display / like new" 43mm Aquis black/orange at The Watchery. $729.99 before any discounts or cash back. For whatever reason BeFrugal "GIFT75" doesn't work, but "GIFT40" does, taking it down to $689.99. 10% cash back and you net out at $620.99 for what is for all intents and purposes a brand new Aquis with a factory warranty (according to The Watchery, anyways). Only 1 left. If I didn't already have an Aquis and Divers Date, I'd be on this like white on rice! https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=345770


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

Is anyone else having problems viewing this thread? It seems like when the Mods deleted the posts, it messed up the pages. I am showing more pages that I can view?


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

bullet3z said:


> Is anyone else having problems viewing this thread? It seems like when the Mods deleted the posts, it messed up the pages. I am showing more pages that I can view?


No problem on Tapatalk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

bullet3z said:


> Is anyone else having problems viewing this thread? It seems like when the Mods deleted the posts, it messed up the pages. I am showing more pages that I can view?


Showing up fine for me on Chrome.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki Auto Chrono Valjoux 7750 at the Watchery.

$899 - $75 (using code GIFT75) = $824 - $82.40 (via BeFrugal 10% CB) = $741.60

Not bad...

Eterna 1241-41-41-0217 Watches,Men's KonTiki Auto Chrono SS Grey Dial SS, Luxury Eterna Automatic Watches

View attachment 10341130


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Latest haul from Watchgooroo.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Since Watchgooroo keeps coming up here, I have a question. I'm looking at some of the lower priced Glycine's ( Combat 6) that have have a "Make Offer" option. What range of discounts do she typically accept?


----------



## affucueagain (Dec 26, 2015)

ffeingol said:


> Since Watchgooroo keeps coming up here, I have a question. I'm looking at some of the lower priced Glycine's ( Combat 6) that have have a "Make Offer" option. What range of discounts do she typically accept?


Pmd you with some info on that. Didn't want to post $$ here for best offers on bids.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I was thinking a more generic percent, not a actual dollar amount. I though I had seen 40% mentioned here a number of time, but that quickly got shot down.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

ffeingol said:


> I was thinking a more generic percent, not a actual dollar amount. I though I had seen 40% mentioned here a number of time, but that quickly got shot down.


It's been discussed over the last week or so on this thread, there was a general percentage of the retail price that gooroo usually accepts. I can't remember sorry


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> I just got my CW order ship notice this morning. Ordered when everyone else did.


I ordered within the hour of the sale going live (around 6am or 7am EST I think) and I haven't gotten a shipment notice yet. Definitely way before the emails went out and this thread knowing.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Great price on a "store display / like new" 43mm Aquis black/orange at The Watchery. $729.99 before any discounts or cash back. For whatever reason BeFrugal "GIFT75" doesn't work, but "GIFT40" does, taking it down to $689.99. 10% cash back and you net out at $620.99 for what is for all intents and purposes a brand new Aquis with a factory warranty (according to The Watchery, anyways). Only 1 left. If I didn't already have an Aquis and Divers Date, I'd be on this like white on rice! https://www.thewatchery.com/detail.asp?bo_products_variance_id=345770


This is the one I returned , I can tell by the little scuff by the bezel triangle, plus there was small dust particle under the glass, I hope they removed it before putting it back for sale. Price when I got it was higher though.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

She declined my offer of 37% off her asking price, but countered with 25% off of her asking price. I did not continue to negotiate, nor did I purchase; perhaps I could have gotten it lower, perhaps not. YMMV.



ffeingol said:


> I was thinking a more generic percent, not a actual dollar amount. I though I had seen 40% mentioned here a number of time, but that quickly got shot down.


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Looks like the posts about that ebay seller got deleted from this thread? It would be nice to know the reason for that instead of making them disappear without a trace. Don't like that at all.. :think:


The plot thickens, so he is not just a lurker in this thread, but a moderator too , ha-ha ...


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Latest haul from Watchgooroo.


The dégradé dial Base 22 is quite nice. Congratulations on your acquisition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

calcisme said:


> The dégradé dial Base 22 is quite nice. Congratulations on your acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It is an interesting blue and the different shade from night to day is very subtle.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Didn't even pick up on that scuff (the horizontal-ish line to the left of bezel pip, I assume?). Thanks for pointing it out, because I was still debating on pulling the trigger. Glad I didn't now. Even at that price, I don't know if my OCD would have allowed me to wear it, LOL!



thechin said:


> This is the one I returned , I can tell by the little scuff by the bezel triangle, plus there was small dust particle under the glass, I hope they removed it before putting it back for sale. Price when I got it was higher though.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

mikksteel said:


> Nice Find! I really like this reasonably sized Valjoux 7750 chrono for $585 after befrugal. Must resist urge!!
> 
> View attachment 10339714


I can't remember what these were selling for around Black Friday at Touch of Modern. About the same? A little less?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...-list-place-thread-5-2016-a-2728537-1980.html


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Didn't even pick up on that scuff (the horizontal-ish line to the left of bezel pip, I assume?). Thanks for pointing it out, because I was still debating on pulling the trigger. Glad I didn't now. Even at that price, I don't know if my OCD would have allowed me to wear it, LOL!


Yeah but in all fairness, they do say it's a display model, so we can't expect it to be perfect.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

True dat. I guess I've just gotten spoiled in that the "'store display" models I've received from The Watchery really have been "like new". And the more I think about it, for that price, I probably could have lived with that minor scuff on the bezel (dust underneath the crystal, though, maybe not so much).



thechin said:


> Yeah but in all fairness, they do say it's a display model, so we can't expect it to be perfect.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Robangel said:


> Aragon.com just sent me an email saying they're going into another sale, live at the moment on mostly dive watches. A lot are too big for most at 50mm and the discounts don't seem quite as large as before, but there are a few deals there on 'normal' sized watches as well.


Any discount/promo code?
I think the last sale had one


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Am I the only one kicking myself for passing on the 38mm c60 600m vintage PVD?


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Any discount/promo code?
> I think the last sale had one


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Any active codes for Discount Watch Store? xmas12 expired, best I can find is 10% off.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

nordwulf said:


> Looks like the posts about that ebay seller got deleted from this thread? It would be nice to know the reason for that instead of making them disappear without a trace. Don't like that at all.. :think:


Woah, really??? Jeeze, I don't like that at all either. Someone is trying to cover up their clearly shady business practice. Could it really be a mod???


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Personally speaking, if you're looking for a modestly priced tritium dive watch, then based on specs alone (seeing as that I don't own either), I think you'd be better served in spending the extra $37.40 to go with the Deep Blue DayNight Diver T-100 for $197.40 after 40% off with code "CYBER". The DB will get you 3 additional tritium tubes, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. I also happen to think the DB is a better looking watch, but I know that is subjective. Either way, well worth the few additional bucks if you ask me (even though you didn't, lol). DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -7 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-18 MODELS



maverick13z said:


> Any discount/promo code?
> I think the last sale had one





bullet3z said:


>


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> Personally speaking, if you're looking for a modestly priced tritium dive watch, then based on specs alone (seeing as that I don't own either), I think you'd be better served in spending the extra $37.40 to go with the Deep Blue DayNight Diver T-100 for $197.40 after 40% off with code "CYBER". The DB will get you 3 additional tritium tubes, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. I also happen to think the DB is a better looking watch, but I know that is subjective. Either way, well worth the few additional bucks if you ask me (even though you didn't, lol). DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -7 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-18 MODELS


You can't go wrong with either. Both represent good value. Aragon has display back and nice bracelet with solid end links. I prefer the DB dial.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

daschlag said:


> Am I the only one kicking myself for passing on the 38mm c60 600m vintage PVD?


I really wanted the C60 in steel but I hesitated/thought about it too long and they sold out... Determined not the make the same mistake twice I scooped up one in PVD.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Not really a bargain but I noticed something today.

The biggest SKX007 ebay-seller Japan-Best-Shop has increased the price of their SKX007's from ~200$ to ~400$.
I just picked one up today for 200 from an alternate seller, seems like the skx007 prices might increase in the future? Thoughts?

Link:
Seiko SKX007K2 SKX007K SKX007 SKX007KD Diver Watch 100% Genuine from JAPAN 285894505729 | eBay


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> Personally speaking, if you're looking for a modestly priced tritium dive watch, then based on specs alone (seeing as that I don't own either), I think you'd be better served in spending the extra $37.40 to go with the Deep Blue DayNight Diver T-100 for $197.40 after 40% off with code "CYBER". The DB will get you 3 additional tritium tubes, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. I also happen to think the DB is a better looking watch, but I know that is subjective. Either way, well worth the few additional bucks if you ask me (even though you didn't, lol). DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -7 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-18 MODELS


Thanks - I actually agree with you and purchased the Deep Blue DayNight Diver T-100 for $197.40 earlier this month. I actually was looking at a different Aragon watch on sale - but the code is good only on their Tritium Divers - which while looking ok, have not yet made me pull the trigger.


----------



## will8 (Dec 29, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> I really wanted the C60 in steel but I hesitated/thought about it too long and they sold out... Determined not the make the same mistake twice I scooped up one in PVD.


Nope. I saw the Vintage steel half an hour before they were gone. Any advice from CW fans?


----------



## KevReb (Dec 27, 2016)

royalpig180 said:


> Woah, really??? Jeeze, I don't like that at all either. Someone is trying to cover up their clearly shady business practice. Could it really be a mod???


Would make much sense, would it not? Who else has the time to be on these boards all day, catching and following up on all of these deals as they break?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Please read the rules and stay on-topic:

Forum Rules and Guidelines - watchuseek.com



KevReb said:


> Would make much sense, would it not? Who else has the time to be on these boards all day, catching and following up on all of these deals as they break?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Exer said:


> Not really a bargain but I noticed something today.
> 
> The biggest SKX007 ebay-seller Japan-Best-Shop has increased the price of their SKX007's from ~200$ to ~400$.
> I just picked one up today for 200 from an alternate seller, seems like the skx007 prices might increase in the future? Thoughts?
> ...


The Amazon deal on the SKX009 for $144 is still live, I think atarione posted it? There are several 007's on Amazon for $180ish and I bought a 007 from Jet.com for $148 during BF. Seem like the inventory of this watch is still high but who knows. I wish I could predict the future, I would have a bigger watch fund if I could.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

$196 at Walmart.



Exer said:


> Not really a bargain but I noticed something today.
> 
> The biggest SKX007 ebay-seller Japan-Best-Shop has increased the price of their SKX007's from ~200$ to ~400$.
> I just picked one up today for 200 from an alternate seller, seems like the skx007 prices might increase in the future? Thoughts?
> ...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Blue face Alpiner back on Amazon for $360 https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K...1483056908&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65
1 left

Also an Alpina chrono for $560
https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Start...d=1483056952&sr=8-3&keywords=Alpina+startimer


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen this one lower: Baume and Mercier Hampton Automatic, Model 10048, at Jomashop for $729 with coupon code 'GOOGLE20'

http://www.jomashop.com/baume-mercier-watch-m0a10048.html


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> The Amazon deal on the SKX009 for $144 is still live, I think atarione posted it? There are several 007's on Amazon for $180ish and I bought a 007 from Jet.com for $148 during BF. Seem like the inventory of this watch is still high but who knows. I wish I could predict the future, I would have a bigger watch fund if I could.


That's a stellar deal! I thought I did good at $160 for one on rubber the other week.


----------



## N8G (Jul 9, 2015)

Blue apliner gone!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh man! If only the bezel had a coin edge...



Keeper of Time said:


> Thanks brother! Had my eye on this one for awhile for a Tudor Black Bay fix (already have the perfect worn brown strap waiting):
> 
> Revue Thommen Diver XL Men's Watch Model: 17571.2136
> 
> ...


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

I kicked myself for about an hour... then pulled the trigger 

Now (im)patiently waiting for my shipping confirmation. If I hate it, which seems unlikely, you can have it for what I have in it.



daschlag said:


> Am I the only one kicking myself for passing on the 38mm c60 600m vintage PVD?


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I noticed Seiya Japan is currently closed until they reopen for their New Years Sale Jan 4th. Does Seiya generally have good sales around this time?


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Close to 80% suggested retail i believe.

So for example I wouldn't start higher than $250 on this item Glycine Men&apos;s 3890.19AT.TB9 Combat 6 Automatic Mineral Black Dial Black Strap | eBay.

But with the buy it now price so low already you might want to bid a bit lower than $250 and work your way up if not accepted.



ffeingol said:


> I was thinking a more generic percent, not a actual dollar amount. I though I had seen 40% mentioned here a number of time, but that quickly got shot down.


*Glycine Men's 3890.19AT.TB9 Combat 6 Automatic Mineral Black Dial Black Strap*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mplsabdullah said:


> Blue face Alpiner back on Amazon for $360 https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K...1483056908&sr=1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65
> 1 left
> 
> Also an Alpina chrono for $560
> https://www.amazon.com/Alpina-Start...d=1483056952&sr=8-3&keywords=Alpina+startimer


That Chrono is cool. A bit thick for a 41mm case. I like it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwatch (May 31, 2016)

I still remember a day before they still left 112pcs 38mm PVD with bracelet.
around 60-70pcs left on 38mm PVD with both leather variants.
yesterday i check again, all gone.

then i found they have total 12 variants, all out of stock.....

38mm PVD
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-1

38mm SS
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-2
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-3
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-4
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-5

43mm PVD
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-6
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-7

43mm SS
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-8
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-9
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-10
https://www.christopherward.co.uk/c60-trident-pro-600-vintage-11

maybe add some model to account shortlist, not sure they will re-production this series, may check with customer service.
or wait for returns unit from this batch sales.

by the way, their returns condition is the best IMHO. they will pay for the return cost man! even outside UK, crazy.
RETURN-60
60:60 Returns
To receive a full refund under our 60:60 Guarantee, including free return postage, please 'checkout' this item.


Please check you are returning the item within 60 days of the purchase date
Make sure you return the item to us in perfect condition and in the original packaging

*For returns in the UK


'Purchase' this product, and we will then send you postage materials for your Free return.
We will then refund the relevant account on receipt.

For returns from outside the UK

'Purchase' this product, then please return the item via your national postal service to the below address, ensuring you use a trackable service.
We will then refund the account including your postage costs on receipt of the item.

*




will8 said:


> Nope. I saw the Vintage steel half an hour before they were gone. Any advice from CW fans?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

appleb said:


> I noticed Seiya Japan is currently closed until they reopen for their New Years Sale Jan 4th. Does Seiya generally have good sales around this time?


I've never seen any deals. Even his sale prices are higher than Chino, which is an AD.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Chrono is cool. A bit thick for a 41mm case. I like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love alpina but my problem is they're too big for me. ? I bought a 41mm Alpiner that sadly I am sending back tomorrow. Just too big. It's sad because they have nice designs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Bulova 98A139 on eBay for $139. Open heart, black IP, 21 jewel auto with open case back and domed mineral crystal. On the big side at 45mm but seems worth the money.

Bulova Men&apos;s 98A139 Automatic Open Heart Window Black Leather Strap Watch | eBay

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...4B8D-A462-D7F5D6C47B2A_zpseoizz8xs.jpeg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know if this will interest many people here but Amazon has the alpina alpiner 4 for $756. This is not the GMT model, I think this model came out the year after the GMT and chrono versions. I think my alpiner 4 GMT is my favorite watch, the side of the case kind of reminds me of the black bay how it's kind of thick. It's close to $900 on jomashop with the black dial.


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Chrono is cool. A bit thick for a 41mm case. I like it a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't have running seconds tho. Pet peeve


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Mechanicalworld said:


> I don't know if this will interest many people here but Amazon has the alpina alpiner 4 for $756. This is not the GMT model, I think this model came out the year after the GMT and chrono versions. I think my alpiner 4 GMT is my favorite watch, the side of the case kind of reminds me of the black bay how it's kind of thick. It's close to $900 on jomashop with the black dial.
> 
> View attachment 10345194


Good find, these look great in person. If only this were the blue dial version!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Mondaine automatic 199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MudBoat (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone know where a bracelet bulova moon watch can be found for near $300 other than ebay?


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

MudBoat said:


> Anyone know where a bracelet bulova moon watch can be found for near $300 other than ebay?


Amazon on Black Friday or F29...


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Mondaine automatic 199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent price! Almost bit a few weeks ago when it was $250. Beautiful watch.


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

OfficerCamp said:


> Excellent price! Almost bit a few weeks ago when it was $250. Beautiful watch.


Any additional discount/ free shipping/ cash back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Any additional discount/ free shipping/ cash back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I could find. Price is legit though. $200 for a Swiss auto with sapphire crystals, display back and unique hands/dial? Yes please.


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Wenger Swiss quartz watches $49.99 at Best Buy.

save-on-wenger-20161230 - Best Buy


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Mondaine automatic 199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not finding it.. is it over?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

MattFeeder said:


> I'm not finding it.. is it over?


Go to Jomadeals not jomashop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Here you go: JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

RyanD said:


> Wenger Swiss quartz watches $49.99 at Best Buy.
> 
> save-on-wenger-20161230 - Best Buy


That's a great find 
The black night roaster is a nice design - pretty big at 45mm per Amazon.


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

thedius said:


> Here you go: JomaDeals.com: Luxury Special Deal


Thank you for enabling!


----------



## Wiggy999 (Dec 15, 2015)

Some half price Christopher Wards... change your ship to destination once added to your cart to avoid the VAT taxes, if applicable.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

Cobra de Calibre - Boxing sale $100 off

Cobra de Calibre Watches Blog


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

joepac said:


> I love alpina but my problem is they're too big for me.  I bought a 41mm Alpiner that sadly I am sending back tomorrow. Just too big. It's sad because they have nice designs.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I hear you. They are actually 41.5mm and it wears larger than my 44mm diver's watch. It took me about 10 days to get used to the size. :-d

Mine came on a leather strap. The stock strap is a bit too thin at the lug end (especially @ 12 o'clock), which makes the watch look even larger on a skinny wrist like mine. In other words, the watch head overpowers the strap.

So, I've tried a bit thicker straps to compensate.

Stock strap










Aftermarket straps

The watch still wears large, but the wife didn't say anything (she always tells me if the watch is too big for me), so I decided to keep it. 



















Size comparison next to a 39mm DS1










And just for laughs.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Deep Blue is having a 40% off sale!


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

dart1214 said:


> Eterna Kontiki Auto Chrono Valjoux 7750 at the Watchery.
> 
> $899 - $75 (using code GIFT75) = $824 - $82.40 (via BeFrugal 10% CB) = $741.60
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch. Sold out already.


----------



## KirS124 (Jan 3, 2016)

Got notification from ChrWard! My first CW i coming!

And guys don't buy PanEurop Chronos it seems like they almost all have problems - my chrono seconds hand doesn't move to 0 anymore...they was fine upon arrival and first use, was lying in the box since - took it out today wind up, started chrono - and it has moved back at 5 sec after chrono restart not at 0 (


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

KirS124 said:


> Got notification from ChrWard! My first CW i coming!
> 
> And guys don't buy PanEurop Chronos it seems like they almost all have problems - my chrono seconds hand doesn't move to 0 anymore...they was fine upon arrival and first use, was lying in the box since - took it out today wind up, started chrono - and it has moved back at 5 sec after chrono restart not at 0 (


Unfortunately you probably received the ones other members here returned...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

A lot of new Glicines on thewatchery.com, prices are a bit high though.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Seiko Stargate SRP500K1 Rose Gold. Sumo, SKX | eBay

Decent price in the UK I have the exact same skx330k1 and its gorgeous i paid a little more from a different seller. Great alternative for the skx007/9


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

KirS124 said:


> Got notification from ChrWard! My first CW i coming!
> 
> And guys don't buy PanEurop Chronos it seems like they almost all have problems - my chrono seconds hand doesn't move to 0 anymore...they was fine upon arrival and first use, was lying in the box since - took it out today wind up, started chrono - and it has moved back at 5 sec after chrono restart not at 0 (


I still havent got mailing notification from from my CW purchase and I was an early bird buyer (6:25am EST). Maybe they are doing the 43mm versions first and then doing the 38mm last? Who knows just hope it gets shipped soon.


----------



## kirkryanm (Jan 5, 2016)

City74 said:


> I still havent got mailing notification from from my CW purchase and I was an early bird buyer (6:25am EST). Maybe they are doing the 43mm versions first and then doing the 38mm last? Who knows just hope it gets shipped soon.


Not sure if that's the case?.. I placed my order for the 43mm version at 8:30 CST and I still haven't received shipment confirmation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

thechin said:


> A lot of new Glicines on thewatchery.com, prices are a bit high though.


The F-104 is $429 at the watchery. I know this was posted recently here but cant remember the price. Not sure if it's a deal or not.

Glycine 3933-19AT-LB7R Watches,F 104 Automatic Brown Genuine Leather Beige Dial Stainless Steel, Fashion Glycine Automatic Watches


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The EBSAVE20 code works at Ashford on the non Holiday Deal sale items. Brings several watches down to pretty good pricing plus factor in the 6% Befrugal cash back and some look REALLY enticing


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NOT a deal 
For those that ordered the steel bracelet for the C60 tridents from CW, what was the price for the 22mm one shipped to US? Thanks.


----------



## ahslan (Jul 9, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Deep Blue is having a 40% off sale!


THANK YOU SO MUCH! I just ordered my first automatic watch!    Ordered a Nato Diver 300 in grey. Can't wait for it to arrive! Thanks again!!!


----------



## drcharlie (Jun 4, 2016)

Sabadabadoo said:


> Mondaine automatic 199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was VERY tempted by this deal. It is listed as 20 mm, but from what I have read on other sites and from using the picture to measure the size I think it has a 22 mm lug width. This probably doesn't matter to 99.9% of people, but it turns out my first 3 decent watches I have bought have a 20mm lug width and I have now decided to only buy 20mm-lug watches so I can maintain just one set of interchangeable bands. From searching google, I was not able to determine which automatic movement is used. Sadly, I will pass because of the lug width. Disappointed. This seems like a good deal.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Note this is mineral not sapphire crystal. it is mineral crystal coated with sapphire. as discussed here https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/sapphire-coated-crystal-245918.html.


OfficerCamp said:


> Not that I could find. Price is legit though. $200 for a Swiss auto with sapphire crystals, display back and unique hands/dial? Yes please.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

WOOHOOOOOOO!!!! My Vintage CW C60 is on the way!!! There is hope you all of us finally


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Deep Blue is having a 40% off sale!


Just picked up a Juggernaut IV white bezel and silver dial for $259 shipped (cyber). Looks like a step up from the Master 1000 models.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

City74 said:


> I still havent got mailing notification from from my CW purchase and I was an early bird buyer (6:25am EST). Maybe they are doing the 43mm versions first and then doing the 38mm last? Who knows just hope it gets shipped soon.


I think they put priority on EU orders over US orders. Anyone here that ordered before 8AM EST on 12/27 to the US get a shipment notification yet?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Received my "dispatch" notice a couple hours ago as well. |>


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sleepyinnaptown said:


> Just picked up a Juggernaut IV white bezel and silver dial for $259 shipped (cyber). Looks like a step up from the Master 1000 models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3890730

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> DeepBlue Juggernaut, anything compare for under $300?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


As an owner of 15+ Deep Blue watches...I can honestly say, the "Hydro 55" strap that comes on the new Juggernaut IV is GARBAGE. As soon as I get back home, that thing is coming off both of my IV's and a Hydro 91 is going on.

I wish the guys at DB would allow us to have strap options when ordering.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

City74 said:


> WOOHOOOOOOO!!!! My Vintage CW C60 is on the way!!! There is hope you all of us finally


Mine too 

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like."

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## sleepyinnaptown (Aug 28, 2015)

Strmwatch said:


> As an owner of 15+ Deep Blue watches...I can honestly say, the "Hydro 55" strap that comes on the new Juggernaut IV is GARBAGE. As soon as I get back home, that thing is coming off both of my IV's and a Hydro 91 is going on.
> 
> I wish the guys at DB would allow us to have strap options when ordering.


Good to know. I was thinking about ordering an orange strap from Deep Blue to go with the Juggernaut, but I'll hold off. I thought the Master 1000 strap wasn't bad.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Deep Blue is having a 40% off sale!


Picked up the PVD NATO its tantalizing...it's just attractive I don't know how to explain it.








*not my picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

What is it that you feel makes the Hydro 91 superior to the Hydro 55? I have a 55 on my Deep Star and while I don't feel it's "garbage", I'm not the biggest fan, either (but that's simply because of the way it fits due to the spacing of the holes). I'd consider purchasing the 91 if I knew it was indeed an "upgrade" and what it is about it that makes it a better strap. Thanks!



Strmwatch said:


> As an owner of 15+ Deep Blue watches...I can honestly say, the "Hydro 55" strap that comes on the new Juggernaut IV is GARBAGE. As soon as I get back home, that thing is coming off both of my IV's and a Hydro 91 is going on.
> 
> I wish the guys at DB would allow us to have strap options when ordering.


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

dumberdrummer said:


> What is it that you feel makes the Hydro 91 superior to the Hydro 55? I have a 55 on my Deep Star and while I don't feel it's "garbage", I'm not the biggest fan, either (but that's simply because of the way it fits due to the spacing of the holes). I'd consider purchasing the 91 if I knew it was indeed an "upgrade" and what it is about it that makes it a better strap. Thanks!


They Hydro 55 is a "limp weenie" so to speak. It's way to flimsy and floppy.

The Hydro 91 IMO has the right balance of flexibility and rigidity if that makes sense?


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Potentially a deal?

I have only recently started watching the winder market, but based on cross-checking Amazon, this seems pretty solid.

Wolf Cub Single Winder on Massdrop. 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-cub-watch-winder

$99 pre-tax/shipping nets you a winder with Swiss, British, or US flag livery. BUT! You can 'join drop' and select a solid-color box instead for $20 less. So it works out to ~$88 and some change including tax and shipping to CONUS. Unfortunately, orange and navy are the only solid colors left.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Makes perfect sense...thanks!



Strmwatch said:


> They Hydro 55 is a "limp weenie" so to speak. It's way to flimsy and floppy.
> 
> The Hydro 91 IMO has the right balance of flexibility and rigidity if that makes sense?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

drcharlie said:


> I was VERY tempted by this deal. It is listed as 20 mm, but from what I have read on other sites and from using the picture to measure the size I think it has a 22 mm lug width. This probably doesn't matter to 99.9% of people, but it turns out my first 3 decent watches I have bought have a 20mm lug width and I have now decided to only buy 20mm-lug watches so I can maintain just one set of interchangeable bands. From searching google, I was not able to determine which automatic movement is used. Sadly, I will pass because of the lug width. Disappointed. This seems like a good deal.


I started with watches with a 22mm lug, and had a similar 'rule'. Felt like it make sense to have one set of straps that worked with all my watches. After awhile, it felt really restrictive and caused me to miss out on watches I liked because of that. Caved and picked up a Sumo, my first 20mm lug watch.

I found an older thread where someone with the white dial variant mentions that it's a Selita movement.



yankeexpress said:


> There are higher levels of Mondaine that are powered by Sellita automatic movements, which are smooth 28,800 beat per hour. These are "Swiss Made" and on par with other Swiss watches at roughly the same price points. Same movement is inside Oris, Eterna, etc.
> 
> Sublimely comfortable Integrated leather to lugs, but note the large lug-to-lug, these are fairly big watches.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Hmmmmm...perhaps some, but not all. I just tried EBSAVE20 on a couple of "Sale" item JRs (not a "Holiday Deals", just a "Sale") and doing applying the code did not impact the pricing in my cart.



City74 said:


> The EBSAVE20 code works at Ashford on the non Holiday Deal sale items. Brings several watches down to pretty good pricing plus factor in the 6% Befrugal cash back and some look REALLY enticing


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Massdrop has several Glycine Combat 7 models for $325 + shipping.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-7-automatic-watch

These all appear to be sapphire crystal models, so good pricing.


----------



## Dfq23 (Sep 16, 2015)

dumberdrummer said:


> Hmmmmm...perhaps some, but not all. I just tried EBSAVE20 on a couple of "Sale" item JRs (not a "Holiday Deals", just a "Sale") and doing applying the code did not impact the pricing in my cart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're about 4 days too late mate. Was only working for a few hours on Boxing Day.

I picked up this while it was



Four days from the States to the UK over the holiday period can't be sniffed at!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

You guys are killin' me, lol. I had a yellow diver itch to scratch.

Specs up the kazoo, bracelet (added, so probably loose?) for $320 all in? Deal!


----------



## Floydboy (May 20, 2013)

Any good strap sales out there? Need to replenish my box.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The infamous Eterna Pulsometer automatic chronograph is Gemnation's daily deal at $895. Don't forget Be Frugal.

I'm permanently ruined on this watch after some people got it for seventy-some dollars, but YMMV.

Eterna Heritage Pulsometer Limited Edition 1942 Men's Watch Model: 1942.41.64.1177


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Forum member City74 posted that the code was working again just 3 hours ago, mate.



Dfq23 said:


> You're about 4 days too late mate. Was only working for a few hours on Boxing Day.
> 
> I picked up this while it was
> 
> ...


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Cary5500 said:


> Picked up the PVD NATO its tantalizing...it's just attractive I don't know how to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same dimensions as the 007?


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Broke down and picked up a CW 43mm trident quartz white dial on leather. With shipping to US via UK website came in at $230 US. 

Would have loved a black dial red bezel combo in 43 but looks like I missed out. Would have also preferred bracelet (no more in 43mm) and auto (limited funds right now).

Still some avaiable on the UK and US sites.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

N.Caffrey said:


> same dimensions as the 007?


No the deep blue is a couple mm larger in case diameter, thickness and lug to lug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlee910 (Jan 26, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> same dimensions as the 007?


Refer to the link below
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/deep-blue-skx-3417018-13.html


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Came across these JRs on the bay. Great prices. 








http://m.ebay.com/itm/Jean-Richard-...3A50df307b1590a60ceac021e4ffd4c5aa%7Ciid%3A20
Looks to have two of each and possibly from an AD (warranty claimed to be from JR)


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Yep I don't have one. Of course if I could find one of the 39mm versions for the sorta price I am seeing the 44mm for, that would change


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Not me. I think they are fairly ugly watches with zero appeal to me. Just a personal opinion.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Me, I think I am alone on this or at least it's a small group of us. They seem to be well made, nice quality and have been great value lately but I am not excited about them, they don't really appeal to me. I'm glad those who like them got a good deal. I'm certain some of the watches I like others don't, that's what makes the world go round. Your wrist, your money, your choice...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

No Terrascope for me. No Aquascope or Aeroscope either.

Highlands, yes, which is perfect for my spindly wrist. Not many of that model (other than the blackout version still available) popped up, it seems.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> Yep I don't have one. Of course if I could find one of the 39mm versions for the sorta price I am seeing the 44mm for, that would change


 Didn't know they made a 39mm version, hmm...


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Didn't know they made a 39mm version, hmm...


Yea they do. They are hard to find and even harder to get a deal on. I keep my eyes open tho as I generally like the watch design no want to see what the fuss is about about with the brand. Just not at a premium price


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

City74 said:


> Yea they do. They are hard to find and even harder to get a deal on. I keep my eyes open tho as I generally like the watch design no want to see what the fuss is about about with the brand. Just not at a premium price


 Good to know. 38-39mm Hokusai dial would be amazing!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Hammy Khaki Aviation Pioneer Chrono $699 - CBs. Might not be the best price but last one and probably better balanced at 47 x 41 x 16mm then the smaller but almost as thick Hammy Sinn 104-esque chrono. The champagne sunburst dial is a nice change to the typical black dial chronos.

Hamilton Khaki Aviation H76416155 Men's Watch , watches


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Nope, not my style.

The Aquascope Hokusai with the blue dial is probably the only JR I would rock.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Me neither. Don't like the look at all.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Am not getting the Terrascope hype either. Too much case/bezel compared to the dial. Never heard of the brand before and not much history behind it. I'll take a Kontiki in last year's sales for less money anytime. Or the Oris, Alpina, Chr Ward deals this year for less than $500.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Received my Glycine F-104 from the posted Watchery deal. The page had an image of the white dial version but model # of the black. Here

The one I got is black. Still happy esp for net under $300 but was kinda hoping for the white one. I know there were a few others that ordered and feeling the same so wanted to post what you should likely expect.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Tanker G1 said:


> Received my Glycine F-104 from the posted Watchery deal. The page had an image of the white dial version but model # of the black. Here
> 
> The one I got is black. Still happy esp for net under $300 but was kinda hoping for the white one. I know there were a few others that ordered and feeling the same so wanted to post what you should likely expect.


Thanks for the heads up. Glad you like it.

The black dial is what I was expecting, too. Oh well. Still a great value. I'll keep it.


----------



## Mike2912 (Dec 3, 2016)

Snagged the Concord C1 big date from Ashford, fantastic watch, especially for the price. 

Question: This is the first COSC watch I've bought from Ashford, and the serial # on the COSC certificate doesn't match the watch. Is this standard from a GM dealer or do I need to ask them about it? Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Not me. I think they are fairly ugly watches with zero appeal to me. Just a personal opinion.


Ha--that's what I initially thought about the Eterna KonTikis, even going do far as to comment: "My wife is wondering why all those guys are so excited about those watches with the pizza slices on the dial".

An aquired taste indeed, and now I'd LOVE to have one--they now in my rookie eyes, meld art and great workmanship into one fine time piece. But that boat, or at least the bargains, long sailed away...

As for the JR Terrascopes, not my cup of tea style wise. Then again, I can't see why some kazzilionaires, including huge rockstars (Paul McCartney, Ringo etc.) who basically wear one watch, always go with the somewhat similar looking Patek Philppe Nautilus---which has no visual appeal to me.

But hey, painter Andy Warhol's early Campbell's Soup paintings weren't selling at a $100 a piece at first and I'd have taken a plate of hot hash browns for breakfast instead. Now they fetch millions of dollars. I'd look at an abstract Picasso portrait and say: Gee------the arms are a little off, the nose looks bit odd.....

So don't ask ME for advice!


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Mike2912 said:


> Snagged the Concord C1 big date from Ashford, fantastic watch, especially for the price.
> 
> Question: This is the first COSC watch I've bought from Ashford, and the serial # on the COSC certificate doesn't match the watch. Is this standard from a GM dealer or do I need to ask them about it? Thanks for any help on this.


The COSC certificate will have the serial number of the movement, not the watch.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

City74 said:


> WOOHOOOOOOO!!!! My Vintage CW C60 is on the way!!! There is hope you all of us finally


Same here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

nordwulf said:


> Am not getting the Terrascope hype either. Too much case/bezel compared to the dial. Never heard of the brand before and not much history behind it. I'll take a Kontiki in last year's sales for less money anytime. Or the Oris, Alpina, Chr Ward deals this year for less than $500.


Your reason for not liking the Terrascope is exactly why I love it. It's a big beautifully finished case that fits perfectly on my wrist because of its cushion shape. I'm the other direction as well on the Kontiki, no appeal for me. We're aligned on the Oris & Alpina, esp recently with the price drops.


----------



## Mike2912 (Dec 3, 2016)

RyanD said:


> The COSC certificate will have the serial number of the movement, not the watch.


Ahhhh I see, makes sense, thanks for the quick help man!


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Yes me....but I have an Aquascope


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

No sales posts in regular forum - Mods


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

That was very naughty of you. I just ordered a blue dial and bezel version. I had an itch for a blue Pelagos and am trying to sooth it with a few moderately priced watches with blue ceramic bezels. Yoiks! I've now bought three different brands, but their combined price is still less than 10% of one Pelagos. And besides that, the Pelagos doesn't have T100 tritium!
Alan



dumberdrummer said:


> Personally speaking, if you're looking for a modestly priced tritium dive watch, then based on specs alone (seeing as that I don't own either), I think you'd be better served in spending the extra $37.40 to go with the Deep Blue DayNight Diver T-100 for $197.40 after 40% off with code "CYBER". The DB will get you 3 additional tritium tubes, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. I also happen to think the DB is a better looking watch, but I know that is subjective. Either way, well worth the few additional bucks if you ask me (even though you didn't, lol). DAYNIGHT DIVER T-100 AUTOMATIC -7 Colors SS DIVER CERAMIC BEZEL WITH HYDRO 91 RUBBER STRAP - PRO DIVER COLLECTION-18 MODELS


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah I ordered a CW Trident with red bezel to try to satisfy my itch for a Tudor.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Same here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you order? I feel like they're shipping out all the Tridents first before any other watch.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was late to the CW party, did they have any of the pilot watches for half price, the C8 ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Not me. I think they are fairly ugly watches with zero appeal to me. Just a personal opinion.


I dont have one either. Just not a cohesive design to my eyes in most configurations. Also the massive lug widths are a no go for me. Again personal opinion.

My comments apply to all JR models

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> I don't have one either. Just not a cohesive design to my eyes in most configurations.
> 
> _Also the massive lug widths are a no go for me. Again personal opinion. _
> 
> My comments apply to all JR models.


Even the Highlands? A bit more modestly put together, IMHO:


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

monza06 said:


> I was late to the CW party, did they have any of the pilot watches for half price, the C8 ?


Nope, none, you didn't miss anything on that front. Hopefully they include some of those next time.
I really like the C8 Power Reserve but not at its current pricing. Maybe if/when it hits clearance though...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Precise said:


> That was very naughty of you. I just ordered a blue dial and bezel version. I had an itch for a blue Pelagos and am trying to sooth it with a few moderately priced watches with blue ceramic bezels. Yoiks! I've now bought three different brands, but their combined price is still less than 10% of one Pelagos. And besides that, the Pelagos doesn't have T100 tritium!
> Alan


Dumberdrummer sounds spot on----never been let down with Deep Blue. Just checked and CYBER also gives you 40% off on their excellent, although often proprietary steel bracelets, straps etc.

Just a lot better to get the right bracelet (and do double check) while the watch is in production and in stock and on SALE!

Getting an itch for something with Tritium tubes and looking at these prices with that AND ceramic bezels is amazing!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Wiggy999 said:


> Some half price Christopher Wards... change your ship to destination once added to your cart to avoid the VAT taxes, if applicable.
> 
> https://www.christopherward.co.uk/events/half-price


I got a C9 JH w/ bracelet for almost $550. That seems like a steal compared to what a few have been selling for secondhand. It's been a long time since I've bought a watch but this seems like a great one to start with again. I've wanted one ever since their MKI with the roman numeral jump hour and patterned dial.


----------



## Relojes (Aug 28, 2010)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Been on watch forums for over a dozen years,had never heard of the brand. Frankly don't see the appeal even at these prices.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ordered right that morning the C600 Vintage 43mm
around 7.30am CST



Boding said:


> When did you order? I feel like they're shipping out all the Tridents first before any other watch.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Don't have one either, not because I dislike them though. Every time I have seen one I considered a buy I was at work. By the time I got home the model I was after was simply sold out, or now marked up to triple the price where is is just a blatant no fly zone. The most recent example is the Hokusai dial with the blue numerals and indices. Heck one of the models I wanted back in the cyber mondays deals I have seen Worththewrist post wrist shots of . Bum.

Nothing to get upset about though, there is always another deal, and my C.Ward Vintage trident is in the mail!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got the Hamilton Aviation auto today from the crazy deal at Ashford. Sad thing is it just looks to big to me on my small wrist. It's 42mm and wears like it really, just a tad to big. To bad because I love it


----------



## Boding (Sep 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> ordered right that morning the C600 Vintage 43mm
> around 7.30am CST


Man, I ordered at 8:30 EST and got nothing. I guess all Tridents went out first.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

City74 said:


> Got the Hamilton Aviation auto today from the crazy deal at Ashford. Sad thing is it just looks to big to me on my small wrist. It's 42mm and wears like it really, just a tad to big. To bad because I love it.


I came close to getting one of these.

I have sadly flipped three Hamiltons with 42mm cases. Loooong lugs, top heavy cases to accommodate a 7750, oh, and my smallish wrist, made for disappointing purchases. Only 40mm three-handers from now on.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

tommy_boy said:


> I came close to getting one of these.
> 
> I have sadly flipped three Hamiltons with 42mm cases. Loooong lugs, top heavy cases to accommodate a 7750, oh, and my smallish wrist, made for disappointing purchases. Only 40mm three-handers from now on.


This one is 50mm lug to lug. It's just to big. I think part of it is the appearance with the sorta domed glass and large looking dial. It's so gorgeous in person tho. The 12,3 and 9 are sorta a silver gold color and the strap is amazing. It's just to big. That just sucks lol


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


> Even the Highlands? A bit more modestly put together, IMHO:


Especially the Highlands.

;-)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

royalpig180 said:


> Nope, none, you didn't miss anything on that front. Hopefully they include some of those next time.
> I really like the C8 Power Reserve but not at its current pricing. Maybe if/when it hits clearance though...


Yeah, their regular pricing, like on any other Swiss watch, is just too much but the half off brings it down to normal.
I see the C9 dress watch is available now at 50%, which I really like but 43mm seems a bit large for that type of dial, any one has experience with that model?


----------



## achernob (Nov 15, 2009)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


I wish. The Lex Tempus bust out earlier this year tapped me out for the most part. Of course, January 1st is right around the corner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

NYAndrew said:


> Yeah I ordered a CW Trident with red bezel to try to satisfy my itch for a Tudor.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I want the black bay black so badly, I got the Tudor itch too! Thinking about selling off 10 or so pieces narrowing the collection but I love some of my cheaper watches just as much as my luxury ones!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This was mentioned briefly a few days ago but it seems to have gotten overlooked. I think it is a fantastic deal and you only have until tomorrow to pick it up.

Gemnation has the Oris Diver Sixty Five 42 on sale for $1105. You should be able to stack be frugal with it to get another 7% off bringing the total cost down to $1030. This is for the 42mm version on bracelet. It appears they have already taken the other versions of this watch back up to the pre-sale pricing. They must have a couple more in inventory of the 42mm version. Jomashop is selling this watch on the rubber strap for $1195. Most other sites for the bracelet model are $300 to $400 higher than Gemnation. This sale only lasts till 12/31










Oris Divers Sixty-Five Men's Watch Model: 01 733 7720 4055-07 8 21 18


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


No interest - design does nothing for me and even at the sale prices, I don't see them as a deal


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Received my Glycine F-104 from the posted Watchery deal. The page had an image of the white dial version but model # of the black. Here
> 
> The one I got is black. Still happy esp for net under $300 but was kinda hoping for the white one. I know there were a few others that ordered and feeling the same so wanted to post what you should likely expect.


Thanks for the heads up. It figures, I love that beige dial. 
I wonder if it's worth a call?


----------



## MattFeeder (Aug 2, 2015)

City74 said:


> Got the Hamilton Aviation auto today from the crazy deal at Ashford. Sad thing is it just looks to big to me on my small wrist. It's 42mm and wears like it really, just a tad to big. To bad because I love it


I picked up another version of the Aviation, same size.. It's all dial.
Wears a little large for me unfortunately.


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> Massdrop has several Glycine Combat 7 models for $325 + shipping.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-combat-7-automatic-watch
> 
> These all appear to be sapphire crystal models, so good pricing.


What is the Gooroo getting for the Combat 7's? I just want to make sure I am getting the best deal possible by going through one or the other for the 7.


----------



## HogHead III (Nov 25, 2016)

If you do call, please let us know how it goes. I really had my heart set on that pictured dial as well.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

So this 40% off Deep Blue sale is happening. I've almost pulled the trigger on DB before but I'm hesitant. 

Can anyone speak to the quality of their pieces I.e. In comparison to similarly priced Seiko pieces?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So this 40% off Deep Blue sale is happening. I've almost pulled the trigger on DB before but I'm hesitant.
> 
> Can anyone speak to the quality of their pieces I.e. In comparison to similarly priced Seiko pieces?


lots of good feedback around wus. I have their depthmeter and really like it. Great lume, very solid piece, and will be diving with it and a computer this summer again. They run a little big but actual dive watches should. It's a 10 year anniversary sale for a reason. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

monza06 said:


> Yeah, their regular pricing, like on any other Swiss watch, is just too much but the half off brings it down to normal.
> I see the C9 dress watch is available now at 50%, which I really like but 43mm seems a bit large for that type of dial, any one has experience with that model?


I actually do have an older C9 with the original logo. Got it as a wedding gift from my wife so it's never going anywhere. It's definitely a big watch given its style, but it's beautifully made. Beautiful radial sunburst silver dial and blued second hand. I rock it even casually because it's very sentimental to me, but I understand how people might feel odd wearing a dress watch that large.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorrisDay (Mar 28, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So this 40% off Deep Blue sale is happening. I've almost pulled the trigger on DB before but I'm hesitant.
> 
> Can anyone speak to the quality of their pieces I.e. In comparison to similarly priced Seiko pieces?


I just got one for Christmas, my first......thought I was going to return it before I saw it, haven't taken it off all week......I think the other watches are getting jealous.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So this 40% off Deep Blue sale is happening. I've almost pulled the trigger on DB before but I'm hesitant.
> 
> Can anyone speak to the quality of their pieces I.e. In comparison to similarly priced Seiko pieces?


I debated a while before pulling the trigger because quite frankly their website pics are not that great But I found some pics from other owners, bought one a few weeks ago and could not be more pleased with it. I bought the DayNight T-100 and love it


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

Aragon having another sale.

https://www.aragonwatch.com/END_OF_YEAR_MEGA_SALE_s/353.htm


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I cannot decide between the daynight diver t-100 and the juggernaut 4 for DEEP BLUE
What are your guys thought between them? is the Juggernaut really smaller? Do these really fit like a 45mm? 
and quality differences between the two? beside the NH35/sallita.


----------



## sobertram (Aug 9, 2016)

I think she will at least price match and her shipping is always free and will ship sooner than massdrop. make an offer.


bullet3z said:


> What is the Gooroo getting for the Combat 7's? I just want to make sure I am getting the best deal possible by going through one or the other for the 7.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

accidentalsuccess said:


> lots of good feedback around wus. I have their depthmeter and really like it. Great lume, very solid piece, and will be diving with it and a computer this summer again. They run a little big but actual dive watches should. It's a 10 year anniversary sale for a reason.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk





MorrisDay said:


> I just got one for Christmas, my first......thought I was going to return it before I saw it, haven't taken it off all week......I think the other watches are getting jealous.





maverick13z said:


> I debated a while before pulling the trigger because quite frankly their website pics are not that great But I found some pics from other owners, bought one a few weeks ago and could not be more pleased with it. I bought the DayNight T-100 and love it


Great feedback, thanks guys!

I'm seriously considering the Pro Aqua 1500. I have a Padi Turtle right now but it's starting to get a bit boring, and the DB might be a welcomed change.


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Watches and beyond has the FC-270M4P6 moon phase quartz for $375.
Sale is thorough walmart Looks pretty sharp for a dress watch.

View attachment 10357034


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Deep Blue was founded in 2007.

So how does their website manage to look and behave like it was designed in 1997?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

eljay said:


> Deep Blue was founded in 2007.
> 
> So how does their website manage to look and behave like it was designed in 1997?


At least it's not in comic sans 

/optimism


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I am weak. I just ordered the white dial DiveMaster 45mm. I told myself I'd never own an Aragon watch. But that price was too good to pass on. The blue is stunning and only $85 which is an even better deal. (Massive Eye Roll) I see what the watch is about when it arrives. It'll have a hard time competing against the Deep Blue DayNight T-100 I jsut ordered today as well. I swore I thought I was done with impulse watch purchases for the year. lol



sobertram said:


> Aragon having another sale.
> 
> https://www.aragonwatch.com/END_OF_YEAR_MEGA_SALE_s/353.htm


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I threw caution to the wind and picked up a black Pro Aqua 1500 with the full bezel.

My 3rd purchase this week. 2016 going out with a Big Bang


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> I want the black bay black so badly, I got the Tudor itch too! Thinking about selling off 10 or so pieces narrowing the collection but I love some of my cheaper watches just as much as my luxury ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too (except in red), I've been trying them on at AD's, which is always a slippery slope, would love to hear any deals that make them "affordable" haha...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I get all my watches from Walmart, lol....
That is awesome.
Man, I just cannot decide whether or not to jump on the Deep Blue.
How would you compare Deep Blue divers to Aragon
Specifically the Trituim ones or japanese movement ones?
Also NH35 vs the sallita - besides the VPH, would you consider them the same?


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

I would tell you to go with the Deep Star 1000, but then again, I'm biased!



isitauthentic said:


> I cannot decide between the daynight diver t-100 and the juggernaut 4 for DEEP BLUE
> What are your guys thought between them? is the Juggernaut really smaller? Do these really fit like a 45mm?
> and quality differences between the two? beside the NH35/sallita.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

Rocat said:


> I am weak. I just ordered the white dial DiveMaster 45mm. I told myself I'd never own an Aragon watch. But that price was too good to pass on. The blue is stunning and only $85 which is an even better deal. (Massive Eye Roll) I see what the watch is about when it arrives. It'll have a hard time competing against the Deep Blue DayNight T-100 I jsut ordered today as well. I swore I thought I was done with impulse watch purchases for the year. lol


ENABLER!!!! $85.00 the moment alone is $50.00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Me too (except in red), I've been trying them on at AD's, which is always a slippery slope, would love to hear any deals that make them "affordable" haha...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


jomashop has the new version with the in house movement on leather for $2695 at the moment. Probably the best that can be done outside of eBay or used market at the moment. Watchmaxx.com has it for a few dollars less.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> I get all my watches from Walmart, lol....
> That is awesome.
> Man, I just cannot decide whether or not to jump on the Deep Blue.
> How would you compare Deep Blue divers to Aragon
> ...


I've never owned or handled an Aragon but I own half a dozen DB divers and I recommend all the recent models. The Nato 300, Daynight T-100, and Deep Star are my most recent and I like and wear all three. Admittedly, the single bad photo on the website makes it difficult to get a sense of the case design, finishing, or dial detail.

If you like classic divers with more rounded case lines in the style of the seiko 007/009 then get the Nato 300. If you want a bigger, more modern tool diver get the Daynight. The wave dial on the new Juggernaut IV is awesome and the new model is smaller than the III. The new Juggernaut is smaller than the Daynight too. The cushion case Deep Star has great style.. I'm not sure what to compare it too.

DB rubber straps are too long for me and I didn't like the nato that came with the 300.As someone mentioned to me, it's cheaper to buy the watch on rubber and order a link or mesh bracelet separately.

The Seiko movements have always performed well for me but I'm only comparing them to modest eta 2824-2 movements. No complaints either way.. someone with more experience would be better able to comment.


----------



## heavyjumbo (Jun 24, 2012)

You can even save a bit more on the end of year MEGA Aragon Sale

https://www.aragonwatch.com/END_OF_YEAR_MEGA_SALE_s/353.htm



​ONE-TIME USE COUPON CODE: 2016DFM20722
​Coupon Expiry Date: 12/31/2016
​Coupon applies to merchandise only and does not apply to shipping. 

​Coupon cannot be applied to previous purchase.​


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> I cannot decide between the daynight diver t-100 and the juggernaut 4 for DEEP BLUE
> What are your guys thought between them? is the Juggernaut really smaller? Do these really fit like a 45mm?
> and quality differences between the two? beside the NH35/sallita.


The Juggernaut IV is for sure smaller than the Daynight.

The Daynight is short enough lug to lug like all the DB watches I've tried but it's every bit of a 45mm case. If you're concerned about the size I'd go with the Juggernaut.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

boze said:


> I've never owned or handled an Aragon but I own half a dozen DB divers and I recommend all the recent models. The Nato 300, Daynight T-100, and Deep Star are my most recent and I like and wear all three. *Admittedly, the single bad photo on the website makes it difficult to get a sense of the case design, finishing, or dial detail. *


No doubt. DB needs to provide some good photos of their watches. When I ordered my Master 1000 last year during the same sale, I wasn't sure how good it would look because of the product graphic that you can't be sure if it's a heavily doctored photo or a concept graphic art piece (hate those kinds of watch product depictions). I was pleasantly surprised when the design and details were better than my SKX007. Just a great looking watch for the money. Anyone interested in the DBs at their current discount and on the fence should just take the plunge.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Cary5500 said:


> ENABLER!!!! $85.00 the moment alone is $50.00
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome.  If I did not already have a SNZH53 and an Orient Ray in blue I'd have probably bought the blue one as well. I'm a sucker for blue dial and bezel watches if they are done right. I'm happy that Aragon is using a (sort of) Seiko Monster hand set.


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

cel4145 said:


> No doubt. DB needs to provide some good photos of their watches. When I ordered my Master 1000 last year during the same sale, I wasn't sure how good it would look because of the product graphic that you can't be sure if it's a heavily doctored photo or a concept graphic art piece (hate those kinds of watch product depictions). I was pleasantly surprised when the design and details were better than my SKX007. Just a great looking watch for the money. Anyone interested in the DBs at their current discount and on the fence should just take the plunge.


I'd have to agree, I took the plunge for that PVD NATO due to the photos from other WUS members, not the website photos. They need to hire a new web designer and photographer and start over from The ground up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mechanicalworld said:


> jomashop has the new version with the in house movement on leather for $2695 at the moment. Probably the best that can be done outside of eBay or used market at the moment. Watchmaxx.com has it for a few dollars less.


Great price but I'd be worried to buy a new in-house cal from a grey market seller and not have Tudor warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

daschlag said:


> Am I the only one kicking myself for passing on the 38mm c60 600m vintage PVD?


I was too late for the steel versions, but the PVD model was still available when I looked. I passed on it, and don't regret it, since I simply can't stand PVD watches.


----------



## Uroboros (Aug 12, 2012)

New year, new thread!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...ace-thread-6-2017-a-3893898.html#post37027914


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Am not getting the Terrascope hype either. Too much case/bezel compared to the dial. Never heard of the brand before and not much history behind it. I'll take a Kontiki in last year's sales for less money anytime. Or the Oris, Alpina, Chr Ward deals this year for less than $500.


It would be a very boring hobby if everyone had the same tastes. I'm glad you got that out of your system though. It seems like it has been wearing heavy on ya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

The price and the recommendations have won, in the morning I will hit the bank(cash in the safe type of guy) and I am going to bite on the juggy IV. The wave dial, swiss movement(28.800), the smaller overall case, and the fact the only blue dial I have is my Reginald Homage. I have an Orange Mako and a Aragon divemaster(purple) to round out my swim watch collection.
Thank you guys, I also grabbed the Glycine Iguana and combat 7 vintage
The Mako(3 months ago)
and 6 watch cases that never showed up
ALL from following this thread religiously! Thank you again for keeping my safe bare as .... this year. Its Mad Dog/Boones Farm with ramen noodles for new years.


----------



## ChaserM (Oct 6, 2014)

Uroboros said:


> New year, new thread!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...ace-thread-6-2017-a-3893898.html#post37027914


Hold your horses fella, it's still 2016!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

I just got the Aragon Divemaster 45mm. It's a thick and heavy watch. That said, when it's on, I hardly notice it. For $85, it's so worth it, and I'm thinking of getting another. 


Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

dumberdrummer said:


> I would tell you to go with the Deep Star 1000, but then again, I'm biased!


I have last year's Deep Blue issue--their Deep Star 1000 on a steel mesh bracelet. Nice watch, love the vintage lume. It's 45mm and 15mm thick, (the Juggernaut 4 is 44mm and 15mm on the case) but on that steel mesh, my 15mm thick Deep Star feels like it's more like 17mm to me. I know it's because of the retro way they did the bracelet--it's pretty flush to the wrist, but it wears like a big, heavy chunk of steel. I like it, but it's a chunk alright.

While just as thick, the case on the J4 doesn't look as bubulous as the Deep Star's and likely the lug and bracelet/strap set up is different, but as said--it's hard to get a very clear idea from DB's website pics. And 44mm vs 45mm, at the same 15mm case thickness, it makes it interesting, as often a watch of same thickness but smaller case size really seems to stick out more--but again the lugs and bracelet strap design can mitigate that--we just can't tell from the website. Probably something we ought to mention to Stan and Sammy at DB. They're great guys, listen to their customers and probably are going to eventually clean up the website's look, espec. if we nicely suggest.

I have a few friends that have been waiting to pull the trigger on Juggernaughts when they came back on a deal--they really do look great!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone on the thread left without a Terrascope at this point?


Not particularly my style, but I can see why people are attracted to them. Perhaps around 40mm and I may bite at the right price.


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

macosie said:


> I just got the Aragon Divemaster 45mm. It's a thick and heavy watch. That said, when it's on, I hardly notice it. For $85, it's so worth it, and I'm thinking of getting another.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Good price ! How much shipping ?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

lechat said:


> Good price ! How much shipping ?


They have shipping quotes on their site. From Florida to you in France, not sure. For me to South Carolina was $12USD.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

macosie said:


> I just got the Aragon Divemaster 45mm. It's a thick and heavy watch. That said, when it's on, I hardly notice it. For $85, it's so worth it, and I'm thinking of getting another.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


Please tell me the lume is good and lasts. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> So this 40% off Deep Blue sale is happening. I've almost pulled the trigger on DB before but I'm hesitant.
> 
> Can anyone speak to the quality of their pieces I.e. In comparison to similarly priced Seiko pieces?


Tough call. I think they run neck and neck. I've been very happy overall with both brands. I'd say personally I've been happier with the DB steel bracelets in the same price range I've purchased Seikos for. Hard to beat Seiko dive watch lume--but DB's is right up there.

Had a couple Seiko dive watch bezels get a bit stiff over the years, but no issues with half a dozen DB's bezels so far. All that said--each has models with very different from the other, yet really nice styling and there's some Seikos--divers, such as their SRP481, SRP500 and dress watches i.e. SARB065, that I'd be loathe to part with--great watches.

I too often forget that this is supposed to be the 'affordables' forum, but once you get into the real expensive professional dive watches, (like three grand---eeeks) the Seikos pull ahead like a Nissan GTR pulls away from a still perfectly fine Chevy Camaro on the straightaway....

But I think if I got run over by a tank whilst wearing a Deep Blue diver, the watch would survive.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Robangel said:


> Tough call. I think they run neck and neck. I've been very happy overall with both brands. I'd say personally I've been happier with the DB steel bracelets in the same price range I've purchased Seikos for. Hard to beat Seiko dive watch lume--but DB's is right up there.
> 
> Had a couple Seiko dive watch bezels get a bit stiff over the years, but no issues with half a dozen DB's bezels so far. All that said--each has models with very different from the other, yet really nice styling and there's some Seikos--divers, such as their SRP481, SRP500 and dress watches i.e. SARB065, that I'd be loathe to part with--great watches.
> 
> But I think if I got run over by a tank whilst wearing a Deep Blue diver, the watch would survive.


Great info, thanks!

Have you ever dived with a DB?


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great price but I'd be worried to buy a new in-house cal from a grey market seller and not have Tudor warranty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tudor began developing their in-house MT5621 movement back in 2010 and it's been in their higher end Pelagos and North Flag models for a while. It's extremely well built. ETAs are usually great movements too, but I'd take a Tudor with the new movement any day. They play down their Rolex roots, but the family ties are definitely 'in there'. I think the Black Bay's look a bit nicer than their other dive watches--that the BBs have more eye appeal--'presence' if you will--but with a 41mm case--I just wish it were a bit larger.

They made a few other improvements to the Black Bays as well--the new logo, the riveted bracelets, etc. Pelagos, matte finish and all, is 42mm-The 70 hour power reserve on the new movement they all share is great--take it off Friday and slap it back on Monday--no need to reset.

I love the look of the Black Bays--but I wish it were a tad bigger than 41mm--for instance the bronze/alloy Black Bay which is 43mm, would be a perfect size (for me anyway)--but I'd like a metal bracelet, no option for that on the bronze beauty. The Pelagos, with a date, titanium case and bracelet, again comes in at 42mm, but is a more subdued matte finish--it looks better to me on-line than on the wrist. Nonetheless, it's a helluva a watch.

I lost a LOT of sleep deciding between an Omega and a Tudor!

Given the new movement and all other things considered, I wouldn't hesitate buying from the right grey market dealer for 20% off, but that's just me.

Never buy a watch thinking it'll appreciate as an asset, but while I love the look of the black and red Black Bay, if I were a betting man, the bronze Black Bay with the new movement, new typeset logo and other niceties, probably has as good a chance of being worth about the same 15-20 years from now as any watch, sans some very limited edition models.

The below link gives a nice overview of not just the Pelagos--but Tudor's history

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/tudor-pelagos-review


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

Rocat said:


> You are welcome.  If I did not already have a SNZH53 and an Orient Ray in blue I'd have probably bought the blue one as well. I'm a sucker for blue dial and bezel watches if they are done right. I'm happy that Aragon is using a (sort of) Seiko Monster hand set.


Here you go: triple blue ( Deep Blue brand, light blue Dial and dark blue bezel).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Tudor began developing their in-house MT5621 movement back in 2010 and it's been in their higher end Pelagos and North Flag models for a while. It's extremely well built. ETAs are usually great movements too, but I'd take a Tudor with the new movement any day. They play down their Rolex roots, but the family ties are definitely 'in there'. I think the Black Bay's look a bit nicer than their other dive watches--that the BBs have more eye appeal--'presence' if you will--but with a 41mm case--I just wish it were a bit larger.
> 
> They made a few other improvements to the Black Bays as well--the new logo, the riveted bracelets, etc. Pelagos, matte finish and all, is 42mm-The 70 hour power reserve on the new movement they all share is great--take it off Friday and slap it back on Monday--no need to reset.
> 
> ...


Re the MVT
Regardless of when they started developing it, if it fails you are SOL. Tudor won't cover a Joma watch and Joma won't be able to fix it most likely or not we'll. They already have poor service with the Valjoux and eta. But I've heard of several cases of issues with the new mvt and Tudor having trouble fixing them. Clients having to resend them
It seems they often decide to just drop a new mvt. Joma won't do that 
But yes the price is attractive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Re the MVT
> Regardless of when they started developing it, if it fails you are SOL. Tudor won't cover a Joma watch and Joma won't be able to fix it most likely or not we'll. They already have poor service with the Valjoux and eta. But I've heard of several cases of issues with the new mvt and Tudor having trouble fixing them. Clients having to resend them
> It seems they often decide to just drop a new mvt. Joma won't do that
> *But yes the price is attractive. *


But not "affordable" by f71 standards even at gray market prices.

Perhaps a prolonged discussion about Tudors would be better held somewhere else?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> But not "affordable" by f71 standards even at gray market prices.
> 
> Perhaps a prolonged discussion about Tudors would be better held somewhere else?


Affordable is a matter of perspective. Perhaps the person above who posted the Tudor deal thinks of it as an affordable. No clue what the F71 standards are though. Either way there have been various back and forth not deal related discussions here wasting pages. I'm not gonna feel bad about posting one reply to his statement that is relevant and possibly helpful to someone considering the deal in the Tudor. 
Go moderate someone else. Forums are for discussions, not all of which you will like or agree with or find useful or relevant. It's not like we went on arguing for pages. 
Enjoy the forum.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> This was mentioned briefly a few days ago but it seems to have gotten overlooked. I think it is a fantastic deal and you only have until tomorrow to pick it up.
> 
> Gemnation has the Oris Diver Sixty Five 42 on sale for $1105. You should be able to stack be frugal with it to get another 7% off bringing the total cost down to $1030. This is for the 42mm version on bracelet. It appears they have already taken the other versions of this watch back up to the pre-sale pricing. They must have a couple more in inventory of the 42mm version. Jomashop is selling this watch on the rubber strap for $1195. Most other sites for the bracelet model are $300 to $400 higher than Gemnation. This sale only lasts till 12/31
> 
> ...


That's an awesome deal and watch. Love mine. Great daily wearer. Very versatile. Will need 21mm straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Affordable is a matter of perspective. Perhaps the person above who posted the Tudor deal thinks of it as an affordable. No clue what the F71 standards are though. Either way there have been various back and forth not deal related discussions here wasting pages. I'm not gonna feel bad about posting one reply to his statement that is relevant and possibly helpful to someone considering the deal in the Tudor.
> Go moderate someone else. Forums are for discussions, not all of which you will like or agree with or find useful or relevant. It's not like we went on arguing for pages.
> Enjoy the forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is also the only deals thread on the forum, so maybe we can be a little more expansive in our definition of affordable. If someone finally got their grail because a deal was posted here, that would be a good thing IMO.


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Go moderate someone else.


Eat your own dog food. I offered a _suggestion_ if you read my post. I didn't *tell* anyone to do anything.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> This is also the only deals thread on the forum, so maybe we can be a little more expansive in our definition of affordable. If someone finally got their grail because a deal was posted here, that would be a good thing IMO.


Agreed. And there had been many deals posed on what "I consider" non affordable like Tudor and Omega and Oris etc... 
I think it's ok to post above all those brands personally. Doesn't bother me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> Eat your own dog food. I offered a _suggestion_ if you read my post. I didn't *tell* anyone to do anything.


Have a great day kind sir. Happy New Year's Eve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macosie (Jul 29, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Please tell me the lume is good and lasts. (fingers crossed)


I was impressed with the lume one night when I woke up. Here is a shot of the watch all charged up. The hands are significantly brighter than the markers, but at night there were equally readable. Sorry, the picture doesn't do it justice.

















Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Great info, thanks!
> 
> Have you ever dived with a DB?


Yes, I've dived in the Florida Keys and in the Philippines a lot, but not much more than 50 feet down and no problemos.

Most of my diving was a while back, fetching toys below the perilous, bubbly of my kid's bath tub water.

I've never asked Stan at Deep Blue, (that's his picture in all the dive gear on their website) but I've heard they do pressure test their dive watches. With them saying some are good to 1000 meters, that's no small claim, but I can't imagine they test every single watch. Not sure, but I doubt if many companies pressure test every watch.

But I live by the sea and never worry about Seiko or Deep Blue's while fishing, swimming, jet sking, etc.

It's the fast action sports on water that test the water tightness of a watch more than diving depths do typically, unless you're going wayyy down.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks macosie. It's appreciated.



macosie said:


> I was impressed with the lume one night when I woke up. Here is a shot of the watch all charged up. The hands are significantly brighter than the markers, but at night there were equally readable. Sorry, the picture doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cel4145 said:


> But not "affordable" by f71 standards even at gray market prices.
> 
> Perhaps a prolonged discussion about Tudors would be better held somewhere else?


Any watch at any relative bargain price can be posted in this thread, as the moderators have relaxed the rules a bit here.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

cel4145 said:


> But not "affordable" by f71 standards even at gray market prices.
> 
> Perhaps a prolonged discussion about Tudors would be better held somewhere else?


Bruh, its New Year's Eve. Goosfraba.



cel4145 said:


> Eat your own dog food. I offered a _suggestion_ if you read my post. I didn't *tell* anyone to do anything.


BRUHHHHHHH...


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Re the MVT
> Regardless of when they started developing it, if it fails you are SOL. Tudor won't cover a Joma watch and Joma won't be able to fix it most likely or not we'll. They already have poor service with the Valjoux and eta. But I've heard of several cases of issues with the new mvt and Tudor having trouble fixing them. Clients having to resend them
> It seems they often decide to just drop a new mvt. Joma won't do that
> But yes the price is attractive.
> ...


Knowledge is power and you've got a lot of excellent posts. I'm sure you've read at least as many, along with other horological literature and your post certainly warrants serious consideration. Now please explain to my wife why I'm reading even more stuff about this 'new' 5612 movement, LOL!

I've entered Tudor, the movement name alpha numerically and numerically, long form and with minimal info (which on Google, ironically often gets the most precise results) into Google and haven't found issues yet, but I'm sure there's probably 40 or 50,000 posts I haven't gotten to yet!

Cheers!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> I hear you. They are actually 41.5mm and it wears larger than my 44mm diver's watch. It took me about 10 days to get used to the size. :-d
> 
> Mine came on a leather strap. The stock strap is a bit too thin at the lug end (especially @ 12 o'clock), which makes the watch look even larger on a skinny wrist like mine. In other words, the watch head overpowers the strap.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was considering a black sailcloth. I bought the bracelet model with the black face. I think the long lugs are the issue. Too bad. Very nice watch. Enjoy yours!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Lecturing Brice on the Pelagos is possibly one of the funniest posts in WUS history. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

Hamilton Timeless Classic H35756755 Men's Watch , watches

$589 with code. Plus 6.3% back from Befrugal. Not sure how this stacks up against the BF deals but looks pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Robangel said:


> I too often forget that this is supposed to be the 'affordables' forum, but once you get into the real expensive professional dive watches, (like three grand---eeeks) the Seikos pull ahead like a Nissan GTR pulls away from a still perfectly fine Chevy Camaro on the straightaway....


It pulls away even nastier in the turns. I sometimes miss my '12. 










On topic, I am such a Seiko fan but since I'm just a desk diver I struggle to appreciate the virtues of the Seiko $3k diver variety, which leaves me looking at other brands. *shrug

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cel4145 (Sep 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Any watch at any relative bargain price can be posted in this thread, as the moderators have relaxed the rules a bit here.


I am aware. I specifically suggested if there was a _prolonged_ discussion it might better fit somewhere else. This wasn't a particular bargain sharing post being discussed, but was getting into the relative merits of AD vs grey market buying of Tudors. Probably be more productive to have that discussion in the Rolex/Tudor forum or perhaps some other place if it was going to be a _prolonged_ discussion.


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Brown leather Victorinox I.N.O.X. is on lightnjng deal on amazon right now for another hour $249.26 https://goo.gl/M9wdQ8


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

cel4145 said:


> I am aware. I specifically suggested if there was a _prolonged_ discussion it might better fit somewhere else. This wasn't a particular bargain sharing post being discussed, but was getting into the relative merits of AD vs grey market buying of Tudors. Probably be more productive to have that discussion in the Rolex/Tudor forum or perhaps some other place if it was going to be a _prolonged_ discussion.


Speaking of prolonged discussions...


----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Affordable is a matter of perspective.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except, it isn't. The generally accepted limit on affordables is $1K. So Tudors are out of the discussion.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

A bargain, or heavy discount is always welcome in this thread, whatever the price point.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Keeper of Time said:


> Except, it isn't. The generally accepted limit on affordables is $1K. So Tudors are out of the discussion.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keeper of Time said:


> Except, it isn't. The generally accepted limit on affordables is $1K. So Tudors are out of the discussion.


My apologies, Wasn't aware. But also they along with others like Omega and Oris >1000$ keep popping up in this thread so they have very much been part of the discussion. (Just pointing out facts, not arguing the $1000 limit apparently in place here which I didn't know-sorry). Also just wanted to point out I didn't bring up the Tudor deal. I was just offering feedback on it and trying to help. 
Have a great day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> Any watch at any relative bargain price can be posted in this thread, as the moderators have relaxed the rules a bit here.


That was my impression as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robangel said:


> Knowledge is power and you've got a lot of excellent posts. I'm sure you've read at least as many, along with other horological literature and your post certainly warrants serious consideration. Now please explain to my wife why I'm reading even more stuff about this 'new' 5612 movement, LOL!
> 
> I've entered Tudor, the movement name alpha numerically and numerically, long form and with minimal info (which on Google, ironically often gets the most precise results) into Google and haven't found issues yet, but I'm sure there's probably 40 or 50,000 posts I haven't gotten to yet!
> 
> Cheers!


Given my feedback and offer for help/awareness isn't welcome here I'll pm u later. Wouldn't want to upset folks and cause argument in what should be a fun thread and hobby. I need this as distraction these days. 
Cheers. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not sure it's a bargain but it is an affordable and not sure who here is aware of them. I was not until I was offered a test drive. 
This is in preorder for $329 with Seiko mvt I just posted a quick review in this sub forum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Except, it isn't. The generally accepted limit on affordables is $1K. So Tudors are out of the discussion.


Says you? 
This thread is fairly decent at self moderating but the last few pages have been just plain silly. Get back to posting deals and DISCUSSING them...which includes advice on the deals.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not sure it's a bargain but it is an affordable and not sure who here is aware of them. I was not until I was offered a test drive.
> This is in preorder for $329 with Seiko mvt I just posted a quick review in this sub forum.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. What watch IS that? Did I fall asleep at the wheel and miss my exit?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

KrisOK said:


> Looks nice. What watch IS that? Did I fall asleep at the wheel and miss my exit?


Pantor SeaLion. A HK based micro. It's a solid watch. Currently at preorder price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Back to the deals.....

Amazon has this Victorinox Officers watch on bracelet for $99 shipped. Yes it quartz but it's a Vic and on a bracelet. That's worth $99 itself and this is actually a nice looking piece I think and a good size at 40mm

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-S...1483223730&sr=8-1&keywords=Victorinox+officer


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

This might not be truly a bargain, but the Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Healey is $478.50 @ Amazon.

 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...f-ff4e-4868-b5c8-fe8c3bd9f769&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pantor SeaLion. A HK based micro. It's a solid watch. Currently at preorder price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK Thanks, I just found their INDIGOGO. Not a terribly original design, but a nice looking watch. By any chance did the prototype unit that you have come with the rubber strap that they show in the pre-order? It looks awfully thick and stiff.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Just got an email from Ashford that they have 20% off sale watches on this page. Lots of Hamilton and JeanRichard etc available

Clearance Sale watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calcisme (Oct 4, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> This might not be truly a bargain, but the Frederique Constant Vintage Rally Healey is $478.50 @ Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...f-ff4e-4868-b5c8-fe8c3bd9f769&pf_rd_i=desktop


I don't know what sort of discount Frederique Constant typically go for, but this is 70% off of list price.


----------



## KrisOK (Mar 31, 2014)

City74 said:


> Just got an email from Ashford that they have 20% off sale watches on this page. Lots of Hamilton and JeanRichard etc available
> 
> Clearance Sale watches


Just looked at that sale....... Even with the extra 20% there wasn't much to get excited about.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Keeper of Time said:


> Except, it isn't. The generally accepted limit on affordables is $1K. So Tudors are out of the discussion.


Sure, if you say so.

We have had $1000+ deals on this thread for years. The Lex Tempus deal earlier this year was pages of $1000+ watch discussions. Plenty of gooroo discussion for some of her higher end watches as well. JOMA had Omega deals we talked about earlier this year as well. Tudor is well within our commonly accepted standards.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

cel4145 said:


> I am aware. I specifically suggested if there was a _prolonged_ discussion it might better fit somewhere else. This wasn't a particular bargain sharing post being discussed, but was getting into the relative merits of AD vs grey market buying of Tudors. Probably be more productive to have that discussion in the Rolex/Tudor forum or perhaps some other place if it was going to be a _prolonged_ discussion.


Thank you for bringing this up. This years Heads Up thread is past 2554 pages, 2015 only had 975 pages. I would congratulate WUS members on this number, but I'm sorry, we do not have more deals mentioned this year, in spite of the bloated post count. I do hope that 2017 brings a return to the previous spirit of this thread, that saw more deal posts, and less OT chatter. 
Now lest I be called a hypocrite, here's my last deal post of the year for those with expensive tastes and the means to satisfy them:
Jomashop has the Panerai PAM00514 Radiomir 1940 $5950 - $1000 off with coupon code HD-PM1000 in cart = *$4950* shipped. Goes for at least $5500 elsewhere.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Code works on the silver dial Ham Pan Euro and brings it down to $589 so not a bad price.



KrisOK said:


> Just looked at that sale....... Even with the extra 20% there wasn't much to get excited about.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

yoginasser said:


> Thank you for bringing this up. This years Heads Up thread is past 2554 pages, 2015 only had 975 pages. I would congratulate WUS members on this number, but I'm sorry, we do not have more deals mentioned this year, in spite of the bloated post count. I do hope that 2017 brings a return to the previous spirit of this thread, that saw more deal posts, and less OT chatter.
> Now lest I be called a hypocrite, here's my last deal post of the year for those with expensive tastes and the means to satisfy them:
> Jomashop has the Panerai PAM00514 Radiomir 1940 $5950 - $1000 off with coupon code HD-PM1000 in cart = *$4950* shipped. Goes for at least $5500 elsewhere.
> View attachment 10366194


This thread has been a much better read this year than 2015...IMNSHO.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Glycine KMU48 for <$390 on Amazonl lightning deal right now. 
Very tempted, I already have two KMU48. Paid a lot more for them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

w4tchnut said:


> Glycine KMU48 for <$390 on Amazonl lightning deal right now.
> Very tempted, I already have two KMU48. Paid a lot more for them.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you're a real fan. I'd have to recommend another watch unless you really are so addicted that 3 is in order.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

City74 said:


> Just got an email from Ashford that they have 20% off sale watches on this page. Lots of Hamilton and JeanRichard etc available
> 
> Clearance Sale watches


Jumping out as good deals are the Hamilton Frogman, Nicolet with gold bezel, and the GP Traveller that's under $5K with code. All good deals. Don't see anything else really jumping out.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's another Amazon deal, prime access only at the moment. 
Maybe this is more to you liking, Robotaz. And we'll < $1k, so Keeper of Timer should approve. 
I actually bought this twice before Christmas, gift for my son. Once at $260 and then again for $230. Returned it because it didn't meet my son's high standard. 
So, definitely a deal at $190. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> Here's another Amazon deal, prime access only at the moment.
> Maybe this is more to you liking, Robotaz. And we'll < $1k, so Keeper of Timer should approve.
> I actually bought this twice before Christmas, gift for my son. Once at $260 and then again for $230. Returned it because it didn't meet my son's high standard.
> So, definitely a deal at $190.
> ...


In steel (and if they made a bracelet) I would have bitten. There is also the problem of being on the 'no deal side of the Atlantic! Good find though. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

w4tchnut said:


> Here's another Amazon deal, prime access only at the moment.
> Maybe this is more to you liking, Robotaz. And we'll < $1k, so Keeper of Timer should approve.
> I actually bought this twice before Christmas, gift for my son. Once at $260 and then again for $230. Returned it because it didn't meet my son's high standard.
> So, definitely a deal at $190.
> ...


Hey it's not my liking. I have six Glycines. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Karkarov (Feb 22, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Here's another Amazon deal, prime access only at the moment.
> Maybe this is more to you liking, Robotaz. And we'll < $1k, so Keeper of Timer should approve.
> I actually bought this twice before Christmas, gift for my son. Once at $260 and then again for $230. Returned it because it didn't meet my son's high standard.
> So, definitely a deal at $190.


I wonder if the detractors would change their tune if they realized the movement inside this watch is actually a STP 1-11, which is equal to a ETA 2824-2.... just with a better power reserve. It is the same movement they use in the Zodiac Skindiver, which even when discounted heavily costs in the 450-500 range.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Karkarov said:


> I wonder if the detractors would change their tune if they realized the movement inside this watch is actually a STP 1-11, which is equal to a ETA 2824-2.... just with a better power reserve. It is the same movement they use in the Zodiac Skindiver, which even when discounted heavily costs in the 450-500 range.


And beyond the movement, the dial and case are extremely well made. 
It's a very fine watch.

It's not for me because of the size, 38mm doesn't look right on my wrist. 
I'm a 48mm kind of guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ashford has the Glashutte Panomatic Tourbillon in its holiday sale for $45,800. Be Frugal's gonna take another $2,885 off that. Great price - it was about $70,000 more at Prestige Time before selling out.

Glashutte 93-01-01-01-04 Watch , watches


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Karkarov said:


> I wonder if the detractors would change their tune if they realized the movement inside this watch is actually a STP 1-11, which is equal to a ETA 2824-2.... just with a better power reserve. It is the same movement they use in the Zodiac Skindiver, which even when discounted heavily costs in the 450-500 range.


I'm personally not a fan of the rose gold case. If it were silver...I'd be hard pressed to pass it by.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

P.S. Why is this thread still going when a new one's been started? Not judging; "you do you" and all.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ashford has the Glashutte Panomatic Tourbillon in its holiday sale for $45,800. Be Frugal's gonna take another $2,885 off that. Great price - it was about $70,000 more at Prestige Time before selling out.
> 
> Glashutte 93-01-01-01-04 Watch , watches


Or almost 310 skx009s


----------



## Cary5500 (Jun 14, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> P.S. Why is this thread still going when a new one's been started? Not judging; "you do you" and all.


Probably because it's not 2017 yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Cary5500 said:


> Probably because it's not 2017 yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sixteen hours in and counting! ?


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

eljay said:


> Sixteen hours in and counting! 


your watch must be really magnetized, mine reads three hours out.


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> your watch must be really magnetized, mine reads three hours out.


He is in Australia, California is quite a bit behind the rest of the world. It's the new year on a good part of the US already.


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy New Year! 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Mechanicalworld said:


> He is in Australia, California is quite a bit behind the rest of the world. It's the new year on a good part of the US already.


I was just joking, should've used a smiley thingy. Anyway, happy new year!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Sean779 said:


> your watch must be really magnetized, mine reads three hours out.


Must be something to do with a watch made near(ish) to the north pole now being closer to the south pole?



Sean779 said:


> I was just joking, should've used a smiley thingy. Anyway, happy new year!


Happy new year!

I wonder whether the 2017 thread will hit 25000 posts...


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

More than an hour to go yet. Viva 2016!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Keeper of Time said:


> Except, it isn't. The generally accepted limit on affordables is $1K. So Tudors are out of the discussion.


Wrong.

My boss finds Tudors very affordable and his boss even more affordable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Can there maybe be two threads for 2017. One for UK/Europe deals and one for US deals? 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> My boss finds Tudors very affordable and his boss even more affordable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But it's important to have an accepted standard for the purposes of this forum, and $1000 is generally considered to be the cutoff for "affordables" around these parts.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

fishrose said:


> But it's important to have an accepted standard for the purposes of this forum, and $1000 is generally considered to be the cutoff for "affordables" around these parts.


$1,000 is way out of my affordable range but I see your point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, since this thread will be closed out soon, a few quick responses:

Deep Blues - got a 500 a year or so ago, great watch except the lume. Slow to charge, much much dimmer than Seiko or .Orients.

Aragon - don't know about their watches, but their emails suck big time. They put everything into tracking external pics - no text to give a clue where or how to get any sales.

And something else, but I didn't reply when I thought of it but waited to read thru and catch up...


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

please, lock the topic, mr moderator.


----------

